#kubuntu 2006-01-23
<ninnghizidha> I got a problem. I'd like to enter my mounted windows-drive, but the folder looks like this and deonst let me in.
<ninnghizidha> dr-x------   1 root root 4096 2006-01-17 17:54 windows
<ninnghizidha> if i chmod g+rx, it says, that the filesystem is just readable.
<ninnghizidha> i cant get in!! *cry*
<neoncode> Hey I'm helping my friend to use repos and i'm walking him though how to enable universe and multiverse repos. You just uncomment the last 2 lines and put multiverse on the end of them right? in the defult apt.sources?
<ninnghizidha> the default-apt-source should have comments for multiverse too
<neoncode> ttp://kubuntu.pastebin.com/510665
<neoncode> that's his sources.list
<ninnghizidha> universe ie 19-20
<ninnghizidha> is on line 19-20
<ninnghizidha> multiverse is missing.
<kkathman> neoncode:  he needs to comment line 1 out too
<bimberi> neoncode: yep, lines 19 and 20 as well
<ninnghizidha> wanna have those two multiverse-lines?
<neoncode> why comment out line one?
<kkathman> neoncode: cuz having the cd rom in there now will mess things up
<kkathman> just a # in front will do
<neoncode> ok and doing that will enable universe right?
<bimberi> kkathman: mess things up? well it will might occasionally ask for it to be inserted
<ninnghizidha> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/510675
<ninnghizidha> thats right .. my link points to multiverse
<kkathman> it will mess things up...it causes problems
<ninnghizidha> never heard about causing the cd trouble
<kkathman> we actually should remove it after install anyway :)
* bimberi neither
<kkathman> shrug..suit yerself :)
<bimberi> :)
<neoncode> I still have my CD repo. Usefull if I ever uninstall something core... >.>
<neoncode> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" right? This guy has not used repos before.... he needs updates
<lusus> Live CD distros rock
<Vge> have to aggree
<neoncode> hey should "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" free disk space?
<Keyseir> I had an error while 'make'ing Mac On Linux on breezy. Did it from the tgz. The configure went fine, but the make had errors. The error is here: http://pastebin.com/510689 if someone would take a look. Thanks.
<devilz>  can i ask how can i get back into my linux, i installed windows and i cant see boot loader too choose windows or linux
<devilz> and now i cant see linux
<devilz> how can i see my linux agian
<teclis> hello, I have a little problem with Knode. I can't configure it, because the config-menu is empty. :( Can anyone help me? Maybe a package is missing?
<Vge> devilz: use your resquedisket
<devilz> id ont have it
<bimberi> ubotu tell devilz about recovergrub
<Zappa> when i try and mount a samba share using the smbfs type, it fails and i have an error in my syslog which reads "smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported"
<Zappa> anyone seen that before?
<devilz> i write rescue and i get setup
<bimberi> Zappa: have you installed smbfs?
<neoncode> is konquror a multi-threaded FTP client?
<tictric> why do you need a multi-threaded ftp client?
<Arcanimus> hey guys
<deacon> Greetings all
<Arcanimus> i need teh help plx: My network doesn't work at all after i restarted the comp
<Arcanimus> formatted twice, still happens after that first restart
<Arcanimus> works fine before it though
<Arcanimus> i am so pissed off right now at this issue - i have no clue how to fix it; never seen this problem before
<Red_Herring> for the dapper flight 3, my cursor is SO FREAKING SLOW
<Red_Herring> ideas on why?
<deacon> Acanimus:  Check /etc/network/interfaces and make sure your network settings are correct under the section for your NIC
<Red_Herring> i am on a laptop, using a touchpad
<Arcanimus> i didn't change it though deacon
<Arcanimus> like it works perfect, everything
<Arcanimus> and then i restart
<Arcanimus> and no network at all
<Arcanimus> unless it configs itself during shutdown to purposely screw up
<deacon> Arcanimus:  True, but sometimes, especially if you have used the GUI network config tool, it won't write correctly to that file.
<Arcanimus> hmm ok lemme go check brb
<Vge> gui one totally screws it in KDE atleast
<tictric> Arcanimus: you installed dapper by any chance?
<Red_Herring> anyone know why my touchpad in dapper flight 3 has so incredibly slow cursor speed?
<deacon> Ok, now for my issue:  I am trying to get the Nvidia 64 bit drivers installed.  I am at the command line, and it keeps erroring out trying to find cc.  I have both the gcc-3.4 and 4.0 base files installed, but no joy.  Any ideas?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> im not at all sure about this one,
<Red_Herring> but here goes:
<Red_Herring> cc=gcc-3.4
<Red_Herring> export cc
<Red_Herring> then run it again in teh same terminal
<tictric> deacon: I just installed amd64 system and nvidia drivers from the distribution work just fine
<Arcanimus> ok deacon i'm back
<Red_Herring> deacon: did you read the howto?
<Arcanimus> err i deleted my wireless from the config file
<Arcanimus> and then used kcontrol to enable
<Arcanimus> this time it actually got enabled BUT
<Red_Herring> uhh
<deacon> Arcanimus:  did it work?
<Arcanimus> i still can't access the network
<Arcanimus> i'm trying restarting the comp
<Red_Herring> try the terminal?
<Arcanimus> as we speak
<Arcanimus> so brb again
<Arcanimus> :\
<Red_Herring> i use it all the time for wirless stuff
<deacon> godluck
<deacon> *good
<Red_Herring> deacon: did you check the forums?
<Red_Herring> i think there was some mention of how to get around that
<deacon> Red_Herring:  Yeah, that's where I got the original instructions from.
<Red_Herring> did you try the cc=gcc3.4... stuff
<deacon> Yeah.  that didn't work.  "Export"  is not a command
<Red_Herring> not with a capital E
<Red_Herring> export is
<deacon> nope, lower case doesn't work either
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> i just tried it now
<Red_Herring> you sure?
<tictric> Red_Herring: have you tried settings with ksynaptics?
<Red_Herring> ksynaptics?
<deacon> here's the command I type in:  sudo export CC =/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Red_Herring> you gotta do that in multiple lines deacon
<Red_Herring> first sudo -s
<tictric> Red_Herring: graphical synaptics config tool
<deacon> ok..
<deacon> I'm on my other machine at command line now
<Red_Herring> then cc=/usr/bin/gcc3.4
<Red_Herring> then export cc
<Red_Herring> tictric: im using the livecd, there is no ksynaptics
<tictric> gcc-3.3
<tictric> gcc-3.4 I mean
<deacon> ok.
<tictric> don't forget that dash :-)
<deacon> that seemed to work.  trying the nvidia drivers now...
<Vge> drums
<tictric> Red_Herring: its in universe
<deacon> nope.  gcc-version-check-failed
<tictric> deacon: why don't you take the drivers from the distribution?
<Red_Herring> is ot a good idea to be installing software to a livecd?
<deacon> tictric:  I want to game on it.
<tictric> Red_Herring: never tried it :-) I just swap harddrives
<tictric> deacon: so? apt-get install nvidia-glx
<deacon> those drivers don't support open GL or 3d processing.  you HAVE to have the Nvidia binaries.
<tictric> and apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-(your kernel version)
<tictric> hell they do on my machine with a 6600
<deacon> they fail the Cedega opn GL and 3d processing tests
<Red_Herring> deacon: no, the actual nvidia drivers are in the repos
<Red_Herring> they are slightly outdated
<Red_Herring> but they still have opengl and 3d support
<deacon> well, I'll try shoving them back in again...
<deacon> rebooting
<deacon> the other machine
<Red_Herring> ah, i see the bug
<Red_Herring> the live cd does not have synaptic drivers on it
<Red_Herring> deacon: personally, i just ditched 64 bit because most things nice are 32 bit, wine, etc.
<tictric> Red_Herring: and that didn't work with them 32bit compat libs?
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> i couldnt install it
<Red_Herring> because it wasnt in the repos
<Red_Herring> i could make a 32 bit envornment, and chroot into it, then install wine, but why bother
<Red_Herring> plenty of other things about 64 bit are subpar to the polished 32bit version
<Red_Herring> anyone here able to make scripts that ship w/ kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> because i have a suggestion
<deacon> Red_Herring:  Well if you want to go and buy me another $1500 worth of Mobo, Ram, and Processor so I can setup a 32 bit gaming rig, I can give you my mailing address.  otherwise I'm stuck with 64 bit.  lol!
<Arcanimus> gah
<Arcanimus> deacon
<Arcanimus> i figured out what's wrong
<Red_Herring> deacon: what processor are you using, an itanium>
<deacon> AMD 64
<Arcanimus> apparently it doesn't wanna recognize a static interface
<Red_Herring> because amd64 are backwards compatable w/ 32 bit
<Arcanimus> it works for DHCP
<Arcanimus> but if i change it to static
<Arcanimus> it just doesn't work at all
<Arcanimus> even if everything is written in correctly
<Arcanimus> -_-
<Red_Herring> im running ubuntu 32 bit on my amd 64 3500+
<Red_Herring> it works like a charm ;-)
<deacon> Arcanimus:  just configure the interface file maually.  it takes 30 seconds, and will work with static config
<Arcanimus> i did config it manually
<Arcanimus> i just tried
<Arcanimus> but it just doesn't work
<deacon> did you remember the gateway address?
<Arcanimus> i changed dhcp to static
<Arcanimus> put:
<Arcanimus> gateway 192.168.2.1
<Red_Herring> personally, i see no need for a wireless computer to NOT use dhcp
<Arcanimus> subnet 255.255.255.0
<Red_Herring> why use static anyway?
<Arcanimus> and the ip addy
<Red_Herring> seriously
<Vge> did you restart the network after changes?
<Arcanimus> because static is what i prefer
<Red_Herring> but why>
<Arcanimus> i know exactly what comp is what ip
<Arcanimus> i have like 10 comps in my house
<Red_Herring> are you port forewarding or soemthing?
<Arcanimus> :\
<Red_Herring> ok
<Arcanimus> whith dhcp it's a bit hectic
<Red_Herring> true
<Arcanimus> and yes i do use port forwarding
<Arcanimus> not really on my kubuntu box
<Red_Herring> but some cards dont like to not use dhcp :-(
<Arcanimus> mainly just on my slackware serveer
<Arcanimus> no my card is fine
<Arcanimus> it's an Intel Gigabit LAN
<Red_Herring> well, the drivers
<Arcanimus> controller on my asus mobo
<Red_Herring> the drivers under linux
<Arcanimus> oh
<_jon> Red_Herring: i just read up ab it, im running an AMD athlon 3200+ and im using 32 bit kubuntu as well
<Arcanimus> well w/e
<Arcanimus> anyways my network is working
<Arcanimus> anyone tried KMyFirewall?
<Arcanimus> if so, any good?
<Red_Herring> _jon: do ya think its less buggy than 64 bit?
<_jon> Red_Herring: yes, I had a VERY hard time with 64bit
<_jon> guess he didnt care
<_jon> :P
<Arcanimus> anyways, going back on kubuntu box
<Arcanimus> *walks upstairs*
<deacon> Arcanimus:  This is what you do.  Go to /etc/network and right click the interfaces file and select "edit as root"  after entering your password the file will open.  scroll down to the section for your nic and add these 3 lines.  address <your IP addy>, netmask <your subnet mask> , gateway <your default gateway>  leave DNS blank and Kubuntu will fill that in automatically from your DHCP.  reboot and it shjoud work fine.
<deacon> oh crud.  missed him
<flipjarg> !info cervesia
<flipjarg> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<flipjarg> i'm using Ktorrent right now but i keeps locking up has anyone else had that problem.
<_jon> hey i have a .bin file how do i open it?
<deacon> be back later
<flipjarg> 'cd .bin
<_jon> huh?
<flipjarg> "cd .bin"
<flipjarg> in command line
<_jon> i dont know wut that means
<flipjarg> cd= change directory
<_jon> its on my desktop
<flipjarg> oh
<_jon> hldsupdatetool.bin
<flipjarg> is it visible to you without using a program?
<_jon> no
<flipjarg> oh ic
<flipjarg> use  a text editor
<flipjarg> kate
<flipjarg> is one
<flipjarg> !info kate
<ubotu> kate: (advanced text editor for KDE), section editors, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 612 kB, Installed size: 1960 kB
<_jon> eer
<_jon> its for linux
<_jon> i wanna install
<UsefulIdiot> is there any way to install kde using apt?
<UsefulIdiot> kdevelop*
<flipjarg> !info kdevelop
<UsefulIdiot> !info kdevelop
<UsefulIdiot> i guess not :p
<flipjarg> not a package.
<flipjarg> lol
<flipjarg> _jon, if you downloaded the package yourself go the the directory the file is in and then type "apt-get install packagename.extension
<UsefulIdiot> and also, is there a show desktop shortcut / key combo for kde?
<flipjarg> "ctrl+alt+d"
<flipjarg> i think its a standard linux shortcut
<UsefulIdiot> thx, im used to win+d
<flipjarg> UsefulIdiot: yeah, it's hard to get used too. i'm trying to find out where the script is to change that. i don't want my windows key to be used for nothing. It's wasted space if it has no use.
<null> hi all
<null> does universe have kde packages?
<null> or i have to add kbuntu sources to my sources.list?
<flipjarg> are you talking about repos.
<Vge> http://www.daskeyboard.com/ <-- only kind of keyboard i could get used to :/
<Vge> actually i have similar (homemade) :)
<flipjarg> Vge: Yeah i love those. i miss mine
<flipjarg> null: are you talking about adept?
<null> err..
<null> not really
<null> can i install kde 3.5 by just doing install kbuntu-desktop ?
<flipjarg> null, are you talking about apt-get repos?
<flipjarg> null, if you download the kde 3.5 file and use "apt-get install kde3.5filename" it will probably work.
<null> eh..
<null> flipjarg, i just installed breezy..
<flipjarg> ah.
<null> so i can just go ahead and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get kde 3.5 ?
<null> or do i have to add some sources or something?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Zappa> null: just add the source and upgrade - works a treat
<null> so i have to add this source?
<flipjarg> Does anyone know where i can get bittorrent-gui and bittorrent? Not the ones that come with kubuntu though. It's not the same as the bittorrent i used before.
<Zappa> use azureus!
<flipjarg> It's the same but just looks different, it looks crappier.
<flipjarg> i used too i guess i'll give it a try again.
<Vge> reminder to self "windows xp needs more than 5GB HDD"
<null> can someone tell me what the heck is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<null> since i have 'main' in the sources list already, and i add the kbuntu 3.5 location..
<null> how the heck will synaptic know to get the new version of kubuntu-desktop from the kbuntu repo instead of the older version from main ?
<bimberi> null: you just add that line to your sources.list, leave the rest of the file unchanged
<null> bimberi, ok. so it will get me 3.5 and not whatever older version is there by default in main ?
<bimberi> null: when you tell it to upgrade it will look for the latest version in the available repositories
<null> ok
<bimberi> null: that's right :)
<null> okies kool
<null> what about development packages for kde >?
<bimberi> null: you can use the build-dep and source commands to apt-get to get those
<null> hmm will need to check out those
<bimberi> null: or do you man development environments (such as kdevelop)?
<null> bimberi, no i mean i ompile some kde application from source like kile, amarok] 
<Red_Herring> anyone here able to write scripts to be included in kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> becasue i have an idea
<Red_Herring> that i know is very easy to do, but have know idea how to incorperate it into kde
<bimberi> null: ok, what i said first applies then :)
<Red_Herring> how bout a .iso mounting script?
<null> hmm iso mounting script, is oneliner,i mean from cmd line isnt ?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> but theres a bit more to it
<Red_Herring> like there needs to be that folder to be made
<null> yeah
<Red_Herring> so its not that hard to incorperate into kde right?
<Red_Herring> ive never done anything like that, so i dont know what on earth to do
<bimberi> Red_Herring: there is #kubuntu-devel or the mailing list ( http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel )
<Red_Herring> ok
<ryanakca> does anyone know of a good HOWTO on updating from kernel 2.6.12 that came with kubuntu breezy to kernel 2.6.15?
<null> ok..
<null> how do i update to kde 3.5 from synaptic?
<Red_Herring> look at teh kubuntu homepage
<null> i just added the kde3.5 source from kubuntu to my sources.list
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> apt-get update
<null> should i apt-get update kubuntu-desktop ?
<Red_Herring> apt-get upgrade
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> just do an entire system update
<null> or cannot do from synaptic?
<Red_Herring> you can use any frontend you want
<Red_Herring> just reload the package list in synaptic
<Red_Herring> and click upgrade
<KonvIRC> hi
<null> there wasn;t a kubuntu-desktop package!
<Red_Herring> it doesnt matter
<Red_Herring> just run apt-get upgrade
<Red_Herring> you *DO* have kde installed, right?
<Red_Herring> just not 3.5
<KonvIRC> I try to run adept, but they say : The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, how I can unlock APT database?
<Red_Herring> sudo?
<null> Red_Herring, yeah..
<bimberi> !kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu is, like, :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<Red_Herring> so just open up the termial
<Red_Herring> run "sudo apt-get update"
<Red_Herring> and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Red_Herring> update reloads the package lists
<Red_Herring> upgrade performs the Acutal package installatoins
<ryanakca> anyone know how to upgrade from breezy's 2.6.12 kernel to 2.6.15 kernel using apt (if possible.... something wich I highly doupt) or does ubuntu/kubuntu have a good HOWTO or Tutorial on updating kernels?
<Red_Herring> ryanakca: why do you need to update it
<Red_Herring> unless you have a REAL need to, its safer and more reliable to just keep the kernel you have
<Red_Herring> but if you insist, there is a good howto, just search ubuntuforums.org
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> I dont have an absolute die if I dont update it need....
<ryanakca> I'm just doing it to explore.... the basic reason of me installing linux.... I have backups and everything of my hard-drive too, so I'm not too too worried if something messes up....
<soccerfiend> you can follow kernel how-tos, then instead of running make, run "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image"
<soccerfiend> building your own kernel is probably not one of the first things you jump into
<Red_Herring> do you agree soccerfiend, that it is best to just use the kernel ubuntu comes with?
<soccerfiend> for a new user, absolutely
<soccerfiend> even though my uname -a says
<soccerfiend> Linux hadron 2.6.15-mm4.gbj01 #1 Mon Jan 16 00:20:02 MST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Red_Herring> so why did you install 2.6.15?
<soccerfiend> though I would grab a kernel that more closely matches your hardware than the default i386
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i may be mistaken
<Red_Herring> but cant you install linux-i686
<soccerfiend> because my laptop has a ton of unknown devices
<Red_Herring> which installes the i686 kernel, and modules
<jindiaz> anyone using dc++ here?
<Red_Herring> ah, that makes sense
<soccerfiend> my laptop is actually a Turion based compaq, with an ATI chipset (not just video).  Loads of fun
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> mine's a crap laptop w/ hardware i have no clue of
<jindiaz> aight anyone knoe the best player to use, or where to get a codecs download???
<jindiaz> like ace mega codecs pack for windows
<Red_Herring> good question
<Red_Herring> ffmpeg is a nice one
<Red_Herring> but w32codecs is nice
<Red_Herring> but the best bet is to use automatox
<jindiaz> ffmpeg huh... aight are those in the adept thing??
<Red_Herring> *automatix
<jindiaz> im new to linux
<Red_Herring> yup, its in by default
<jindiaz> and now hate windows
<jindiaz> so the conversion is abit troublesome
<Red_Herring> Nice :-)
<Red_Herring> well i understand
<Vge> Mplayer is pretty nice for a player
<Red_Herring> i suggest you check out vlc
<Red_Herring> which is a media player
<jindiaz> vlc?
<Red_Herring> that can pretty much play ANYTHING
<jindiaz> ok, i can get these all from the adept thing right?
<Vge> is vlc for linux too?
<Red_Herring> vlc? yeah
<Red_Herring> vlc is for all OSs
<jindiaz> and can i ask, how does the storage media thing work, like how do i access my drives?
<Red_Herring> ah
<soccerfiend> I use xine and mplayer myself, but I would try them out and find the ones that you like best
<Vge> buaha, thease things get better and better ;)
<Red_Herring> good question
<Red_Herring> "/media"
<Red_Herring> its a folder
<jindiaz> yah but i dont see my main drive there, like the drive which linus is installed
<Red_Herring> you cant see that
<Red_Herring> let me explain how unix works
<Red_Herring> for windows, they use names like c:
<Red_Herring> d:, e:
<Red_Herring> but in linux, you mount the drives in folders
<Red_Herring> so your linux drive is mounted on /
<Red_Herring> the first folder
<Red_Herring> and most other drives are mounted in /media/
<jindiaz> oooooooooooo.... ok ok, im sorta getting it, cause i need to create folders for storage there
<Vge> http://www.jokaroo.com/funnyvideos/machater.html linux is like this, if you have just started to work with it
<Red_Herring> nice site
<Red_Herring> its hard explaining this over irc
<shawkins> may I ask as to which site? just logged in :)
<Red_Herring> http://www.jokaroo.com/funnyvideos/machater.html
<Red_Herring> but if you want to get a linux tutorial thats useful...
<jindiaz> cool thanks alot man. that helped out alot
<jindiaz> YES
<jindiaz> PLEASE!
<jindiaz> lol
<Red_Herring> i have come across some, but forgot the name of them
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> but google is your freind
<jindiaz> lol, damn
<jindiaz> hahaha
<jindiaz> its cool thanks though
<shawkins> yeah, I agree with Red, I use google most of the time
<KonvIRC> hi
<KonvIRC> how I can unlock APT database?
<Red_Herring> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Beginners/
<Red_Herring> that seems like a good place
<shawkins> close the program that is using it
<shawkins> such as adept..
<jindiaz> thanks man
<jindiaz> whut abt dc?
<jindiaz> anyone knoe about that???
<Vge> dc++?
<jindiaz> yah man
<jindiaz> how is it on linux?  easy or hard top configure??
<Vge> same
<Vge> cant remember the packet name thou
<jindiaz> really, so just installs and same functionality and all that?
<jindiaz> dammmmmmmmmmmmmn
<jindiaz> cant find it
<KonvIRC> the APT database is locked the last 5 days
<Red_Herring> i never used dc
<Red_Herring> has ANYONE here used automatix?
<Red_Herring> i seriously recommend it
<Red_Herring> it has codecs, media players, plugins, java 1.5 etc.
<Red_Herring> really?
<Vge> jindiaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084&page=3
<KonvIRC> the database is UNLOCKED thanks!!!!
<Red_Herring> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343&highlight=automatix
<Red_Herring> thats the kubuntu version of automatix
<Red_Herring> although for some reason when my freind uses it, it crashes
<shawkins> Red_herring: I've used it, recommend it as well
<Red_Herring> but  *of coarse* you live outside the US, Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight?
<shawkins> *cough* I think......
<Red_Herring> because its *illegal* in here
<Red_Herring> well, if you install certain codecs it is
<shawkins> yeah well.... don't think to many FBI folks will be outside my house waiting for me so....
<Red_Herring> true
<soccerfiend> move to Canada ;)
<shawkins> to lazy to move :)
<Red_Herring> who cares, no one is logging this, right?
<ryanakca> YES!
<ryanakca> move to canada
<shawkins> in any case... I think I'm safe, up until I put billboards everywhere
<ryanakca> lol... stops the logger
<ryanakca> delets the files
<Red_Herring> i like canada :-)
<ryanakca> blow torches the hard drive and throws it off a cliff
<shawkins> this is probably logged... but then again, are the FBI going to be going through it to search for me? And who says I even have them installed?
<Red_Herring> i was wrong, i have a strong feeling ubuntulog is a logger
<ryanakca> there, your fine now
<ryanakca> drats.... I went through all that trouble for nothing
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> i like my computer club's room, we configd it so that nolog doesnt log that line, and all swears are not logged
<shawkins> :) I gots my own blow torch
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> so, any of you have finals this week?
<Red_Herring> i *should* be studying for math...
<shawkins> not only that I have a 40 ton semi to run the whole computer over with
<shawkins> no, my finals... are in a very long time
<shawkins> lets se... 6 weeks I think
<shawkins> *See
<Red_Herring> dang
<ryanakca> nope.... is lucky
<Red_Herring> oh well, when does your year end?
<shawkins> May something
<ryanakca> next year I'll have some
<Red_Herring> dang!
<Red_Herring> how long is your year?
<shawkins> I can't remember..
<Red_Herring> sept to may?
<ryanakca> I'm lucky.... only in grade 8..... :P..... poor you.... exams.... *shudders*
<ryanakca> sept-june for me
<Red_Herring> really?
<shawkins> started... August...
<Red_Herring> nice to have someone young in here
<shawkins> late August
<ryanakca> rofl
<Red_Herring> learnign the ropes
<Red_Herring> just dont forget to get a social life ;-)
<shawkins> I'm slightly older, 16 and 11th grade..
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> 15 and in 10th
<ryanakca> just slightly
<shawkins> I've got my social life down :)
<Red_Herring> yup, same here
<Red_Herring> we hang out in #yorkcc
<jindiaz> god damn it.  ok how the hell do you install things on this?
<jindiaz> hahah
<Red_Herring> calm down
<Red_Herring> lets not swear at your god
<shawkins> This is the first IRC channel I've been on in a few years
<jindiaz> hahahahha
<Red_Herring> whats the problem?
<shawkins> what do you need installed?
<Red_Herring> what are you installing?
<ryanakca> formatting floppies..... fdformat /dev/fd0  ?
<jindiaz> ok once you dowonload things how do i install them?
<Red_Herring> ouch
<jindiaz> trying to install kplayer
<Red_Herring> do not do it
<Red_Herring> use apt-get for everything
<shawkins> dpkg -i kplater.......deb
<jindiaz> yessss......
<Red_Herring> why bother
<jindiaz> and that means, whut exactly?
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<Red_Herring> just do apt-get install vlc
<jindiaz> in the terminal?
<Red_Herring> or do apt-get install mplayer
<Red_Herring> yup
<shawkins> I spelled it wrong.. but replace the kplater......deb with the .deb file you downloaded..
<shawkins> yes, in terminal
<Red_Herring> the terminal is your freind
<shawkins> very much so your friend
<Red_Herring> also, TAB auto fills in the name of a file in that folder you are in
<shawkins> apt-get uses dpkg I think.... I believe its just the front-end for it...
<orion> my sharing on ftp://82.235.196.94
<shawkins> yes, I learned that little trick.... 6 months ago, helped me oh so much
<orion> please cane someone test it and tell me
<Red_Herring> last month for me
<null> orion, so you finally got proftpd working?
<jindiaz> ummm k, that didnt work
<jindiaz> damn this is confusing
<Vge> <orion> please cane someone test it and tell me <-- works
<Red_Herring> ITUNES MUSIC!
<orion> null: lol you know what  I m running it on MAC OS X
<shawkins> works here as well
<orion> null: easyer to setup
<Red_Herring> i would be thouroughly ashamed if ANY of you were *illegally* shairing files
<shawkins> got enough songs?
<orion> Red_Herring: yep help yourself
<Red_Herring> thanks
<orion> shawkins: 60 go
<null> orion, you are the orion who was asking about this yesterday, no?/me == dodobrain
<jindiaz> it says access denied ...
<jindiaz> argh
<jindiaz> or could not open lock file i mean
<Red_Herring> jindiaz: what are you using?
<ryanakca> Doesnt TAB also fill in the name of a comman like apt-TAB would give you apt-get, apt-cache, etc?
<orion> null: yes I am
<jindiaz> kubuntu
<Red_Herring> ryanakca: not sure
<ryanakca> jinidaz.... try sudo....
<Red_Herring> jindiaz: i assumed
<jindiaz> sudo instead of apt get?
<Red_Herring> since you are in #kubuntu
<jindiaz> yah that sudo thing worked b4
<ryanakca> sudo apt-get
<jindiaz> when i did skype with it
<ryanakca> sudo apt-get install whateveritscalled
<jindiaz> ooooo
<Red_Herring> sudo means you are "administrator" in windows speak
<jindiaz> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jindiaz> .... i love you guys...
<shawkins> yeah, or you could be stupid like me and just keep it logged in as root..
<jindiaz> HAHAHAHAAH
<jindiaz> joking, relax
<shawkins> then you don't need sudo :)
<Red_Herring> did ANYONE look at that guide i posted here?
<Vge> or "use administrator for this following command"
<ryanakca> btw.... its confusing to go from FC4 to kubuntu/ubuntu
<Red_Herring> yup
<shawkins> not really.. for me... I've used enough to know what each one does :)
<null> whats so confusing?
<ryanakca> I'm still used to typing su....
<Red_Herring> thats why i forced my computer club to ditch FC4
<Red_Herring> ryanakca: you can enable su
<Red_Herring> its easy
<ryanakca> I know
<Red_Herring> just not recommended
<shawkins> passwd root .......
<ryanakca> sudo passwd whatever
<Red_Herring> yup
<orion> my sharing on ftp://82.235.196.94
<null> ryanakca, thats nothing ubuntu specific.. just that you didn;t hve experience with sudo before on fcx
<shawkins> I changed my root pass and then enabled root to login..
<jindiaz> AWWW it says E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Red_Herring> really?
<shawkins> yeah
<Red_Herring> thats it
<ryanakca> try apt-cache search vlc
<Red_Herring> ya need to enable the universe repository
<jindiaz> ummmm how?
<jindiaz> lol
<Red_Herring> thats kinda tricky to do
<ryanakca> hmmm.....
<Red_Herring> anyone else kind enough to explain
<jindiaz> im sorry, but once i get it i wont aske ever again
<shawkins> yeah
<shawkins> I'll do it
<Red_Herring> thanks
<jindiaz> thanx man, really appreciate it
<null> jindiaz, are you on breezy?
<shawkins> I guess..... you have two ways.. through adept or command line... pick :)
<jindiaz> yup
<null> if you are its even easier
<Vge> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<Red_Herring> use adept
<jindiaz> i am, and either or is fine
<null> cat /etc/apt/aources.list
<shawkins> null will do it :)
<null> it will have univeerse already there.. just commented out
<shawkins> I use command..
<jindiaz> lol, ok, so in terminal then?
<Red_Herring> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<null> omg!
<shawkins> thats how I do it...... nano......
<null> so i have to do this? and i just inatalled ubuntu for the first time ever :p
<shawkins> well you spoke out :)
<Red_Herring> then go down to the line that says # deb <some internet address> universe
<shawkins> I was going to say but..
<null> heh
<Red_Herring> then delete the "#"
<ryanakca> meh.... vim beats all.... in my opinion anywais
<Red_Herring> then ctrl-x
<Red_Herring> i like vi
<shawkins> I never got used to vim....
<Red_Herring> but what noob wants to start on that?
<null> ryanakca, people prefer differernt things like emacs!!
<Arcanimus> wee
<ryanakca> ick
<null> but i prefer vim :)
<flipjarg> i started on vim
<ryanakca> emacs is too complicated for me
<shawkins> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<shawkins> take that...
<jindiaz> ok ok, i did that and this thing pops up, now whut?
<null> ryanakca, more like you never got used to it
<shawkins> take out the $
<shawkins> *#
<Arcanimus> LOL ryanakca, emacs too compliacted?
<Arcanimus> obviously you've never used vi
<orion> my sharing on ftp://82.235.196.94
<ryanakca> null: LOL
<ryanakca> lol
<flipjarg> does anyone know how to get amarok to play mp3's?
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> 2 ways
<null> ryanakca, what? ask someone who has never used vim and only emacs, they will say '...oh vim is too complicated for me...'
<null> you get what i am saying?
<Red_Herring> a) install all the other gstreamer codecs
<Red_Herring> or b) install amarok-xine
<Arcanimus> I use VI and only vi
<Red_Herring> which uses xine instead of gstreamer
<Arcanimus> i really don't like emacs or pico or anything else
<ryanakca> the first or second day I used linux.... it was debian woody.... I tried editing with emacs.... I couldnt get out of it... that was the last time I really wanted to use emacs.... I just rebooted the system and stuck to vim
<Red_Herring> vi forever!
<ryanakca> lol
<Arcanimus> amen Red_Herring
<shawkins> Kate!!!!
<Arcanimus> :)
<jindiaz> awww man, ummm ok, i typed the code in terminal, now whut????
<Red_Herring> kate?
<flipjarg> Red_Herring: i've done what it said on the amarok website. i installed a bunch of libs and it didn't work. i didn't use amaraok-xine, i'll try that quick.
<Red_Herring> are you kidding?
<Arcanimus> LOL
<shawkins> yes :) KDE's...
<null> ryanakca, and the very first time you ever used vi/vim.. you magically knew hoe the heck to quit?
<null> c;mon.. don;t be silly
<Red_Herring> flipjarg: im not sure if thats exactally what its called
<ryanakca> when I run vi.... it runs vim instead.... its odd
<shawkins> I prefer Kate over any other normal text editor... its what my site is written in..
<Red_Herring> it might be called amarok-engines or something
<flipjarg> Red_Herring: it installed good.
<null> ryanakca, ls -l `which vi`
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> good
<shawkins> vi and emaces... just don't like them, as someone had said.... gotta know it to like it... don't feel like learning it just yet
<ryanakca> null: erm.... when vi starts up.... it tells you to type :help for help
<Red_Herring> are we talking about xorg programs or terminal?
<null> ryanakca, and what version of emacs did you use?
<orion_fr_24> if you are looking for good nusic to download for free my sharing is on ftp://82.235.196.94
<Red_Herring> cuz kate is NOT a terminal thing as far as i know
<null> did you even read the damn message it shows?
<Vge> vi is like mother of nonusable programs
<ryanakca> emacs doesnt do that..... I honestly dont know
<null> you didn;t!
<shawkins> I use kate in the terminal.... I type kate in :)
<null> and thats why you whine! :)
<Red_Herring> orion_fr_24: dont flash that site name around too much
<ryanakca> lol
<flipjarg> Red_Herring: Jeeze that was easy, thakns for the help.
<Red_Herring> wow, i was not at all sure it would work
<shawkins> as for terminal........ nano or whatever, doesn't matter much, as long as it works....
<null> seriously.. i don;t like emacs.. but won't accept unreasonable statements against it!
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: sorry I m just trying to share ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> no its ok
<Red_Herring> just kinda dangerous
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: its more 4u all than 4 me
<shawkins> orion: sharing isn't really... the most legal thing to do
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: but I agree with you I appologies
<jindiaz> ok null whut do i do next man?>
<flipjarg> It's the nice thing to do shawkins
<ryanakca> mmm.... isnt there some canadian law that makes it legal in CANADA?
<flipjarg> ;-)
<shawkins> the nice thing isn't always right :)
<orion_fr_24> shawkins: who told i wanna be in law ? ;)
<shawkins> trust me... I know
<null> jindiaz, err.. you wanted to install vlc?
<null> apt-get update; apt-get install vlc
<Red_Herring> orion_fr_24: thanks for the music anyway, if my harddrive wasnt 4gb, i would download some now
<jindiaz> yah man, i did that code to try and start the universe thing
<shawkins> a certain dsl company told me to stop downloading so much crap once....
<orion_fr_24> i m going to bed now
<shawkins> 4gb!?!?!?
<shawkins> I just bough a 160gb
<orion_fr_24> bye everybody
<jindiaz> but i dont know how to select the options at the bottom
<orion_fr_24> keep using and promoting our distro
<ryanakca> yup.... music sharing IS legal in CANADA!!!!
<Vge> ya, and downloading is illegal in finland
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca>  Canada! Terre de nos aeux.....
<ryanakca> hmmm.... formatting floppies.... fdformat /dev/fd0
<orion_fr_24> ryanakca: tu parles francais ?
<ryanakca> right?
<ryanakca> Bien sure!
<orion_fr_24> ryanakca: je suis en france
<Vge> no parle pa france ffs :)
<jindiaz> helloooo?????????????
<orion_fr_24> ryanakca: bonne nuit le canada
<shawkins> orion: I know some french :)
<orion_fr_24> shawkins: thats a good thing
<shawkins> orion: but I don't know that last bit
<ryanakca> J'ai deux maudit cours de grammaire par semaine! Trs.... amusant... je pourrais dire....
<Red_Herring> ouch
<Red_Herring> brain overloading
<orion_fr_24> shawkins: bonne nuit = good night
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> i only know 2 languages
<Red_Herring> english
<shawkins> orion: thanks
<Red_Herring> and c++
<ryanakca> lol
<jindiaz> lol
<shawkins> but I have hard enough trouble with English as it is so....
<Red_Herring> aggreed
<ryanakca> english, french, HTML (really simple), a bit of php and a bit of python
<Red_Herring> i cant seem to pass any essay i have in english
<orion_fr_24> shawkins: u see i m french and i know english ...
<Red_Herring> well if a bit of a language counts. then:
<orion_fr_24> ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> html, javascript, java, php, c++ english, and spanish
<Red_Herring> ph
<ryanakca> nice
<Red_Herring> python
<shawkins> I know a little french, german, and spanish
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: you re the man
<Red_Herring> i want ta learn germain
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: lol
<Red_Herring> but my school canceled it right as i got there
<Red_Herring> :-(
<ryanakca> heehee.... I can make my way through latin.... but I can't speak it... I can make words out seeing that french is based on latin....
<jindiaz> ok, so can anyone tell me how to type this command in:
<Vge> i can only do Medal of honour german :/
<jindiaz> 
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: how old are u ?
<Red_Herring> 15
<jindiaz> damn it..... it doesnt show
<shawkins> for programming.... I can do anything with php and mysql, html, java script, css (a few of those aren't really.. languages but.... makes the list longer :) ) I know a little java.... c, c++... who knows what else
<shawkins> oh, and japanese
<jindiaz> argh
<shawkins> I'm getting better at japanese now..
<Red_Herring> i took a computer programming class at my highschool
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: ok 24 for myself
<Red_Herring> it really helps
<ryanakca> lol.... esperanto is neat too
<orion_fr_24> well now it s late here i gotta work tomorrow so need to sleep
<Red_Herring> css doesnt count, does it?
<orion_fr_24> goodnight everybody
<ryanakca> its based on french, english and spanish even though they say its unique
<Red_Herring> where does everyone live?
<ryanakca> Bonne Nuit!
<ryanakca> Canada
<Red_Herring> chicago
<shawkins> night
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: no css DOES NT count
<shawkins> I like in Indiana
<Red_Herring> good
<ryanakca> Kingston, Ontario to be specific
<Red_Herring> ya hear that, shawkins?
<shawkins> yeah
<Red_Herring> css doesnt count
<shawkins> I'm 4 hours from ya :)
<orion_fr_24> bye bye au revoir
<Vge> "can do anything is mutch to say" ;)
<shawkins> yeah, I hear that to
<Red_Herring> well, actually elmhurst, which is right near chicago
<ryanakca> ok... now... my question.... fdformat /dev/fd0           formats floppies, right?
<Red_Herring> i went to ontario a couple years ago
<shawkins> don't know where that it.... north, south, east or west of chicago
<Red_Herring> its NICE up there
<Red_Herring> there is no east of chicago
<Red_Herring> its the lake
<shawkins> well... could live on lake michigan :)
<shawkins> or in it..
<Red_Herring> well true
<ryanakca> lol
<Red_Herring> but im west side
<Red_Herring> but at heart, im a south sider
<shawkins> then I'm probably 5 or 6 hours from ya..
<Red_Herring> and this year, WE KICKED ASS
<shawkins> I've lived everywhere so...
<Red_Herring> GO SOX
<ryanakca> fdformat /dev/fd0 formats floppies, correct?
<shawkins> up in michigan... I lived in Lapeer.... two schools there, east and west.... east always beat west ingame..., but after the game we would always beat them up..
<shawkins> try it ryan...
<shawkins> it'll give ya a yes or no... but I don't have a floppy so :)
<ryanakca> ioctl(FDFMTTRK): Device or resource busy
<ryanakca> odd
<Red_Herring> shawkins: south side means a whitesox fan, the baseball team
<Red_Herring> and we are huge rivals w/ the cubs
<Arcanimus> what's a popular mp3 playing software?
<Red_Herring> and this year we won!
<Arcanimus> I'm currently using amaroK, tried XMMS (didn't like it that much)
<Red_Herring> Arcanimus: take you pick
<Arcanimus> and i've tried BMP in the past
<Red_Herring> amarok is nice
<glick> amarok is nice
<Vge> XMMS is a winamp clone if you like it
<Red_Herring> but mplayer and vlc play everything
<Arcanimus> I don't like amaroK only because it's too bulky
<shawkins> <----------------------- is afk... one second
<Arcanimus> vlc reminds me too much of windows media player on windows 95
<Arcanimus> though i might try this so called mplayer
<Red_Herring> neither can do plalist things
<Arcanimus> crap.
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Arcanimus> then nevermind
<Arcanimus> sigh :(
<Red_Herring> hmm...
<Arcanimus> maybe i'll just run winamp through wine
<Arcanimus> lol
<Red_Herring> you could
<Arcanimus> tried before on SuSE, didn't work that great
<Red_Herring> but that would be worse than amarok
<Arcanimus> yeah
<Vge> XMMS cant play what your hart desires?
<Arcanimus> it's too.... i dunno... it's like a winamp wannabe
<Arcanimus> but not as great
<Arcanimus> the preferances menus really suck
<Red_Herring> anyone tried juk?
<Red_Herring> or kaffeine with playlists
<ryanakca> hmmm... odd.... you need to unmount a floppy to format it.....
<Vge> hmm, now i know atleast that windows cant fit in 4,8GB, ffs
<Red_Herring> wow, thats less than my hard drive
<Red_Herring> i mean more
<Red_Herring> my hd is currently 3.6 gb
<Red_Herring> :-0
<Vge> ya, had to run Pqmagic to resize :/
<ryanakca> heehee
<ryanakca> the computer I just threw out a couple of months ago had 16mb ram I think and 800mb....
<ryanakca> it was running windows 3.1....
<ryanakca> then it died
<_greg_> hello everyone
<_greg_> im veeery new to that whole linux/kubuntu thing
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<_greg_> just installed latest kubuntu yesterday
<_greg_> so i had some basic questions
<Red_Herring> shoot
<_greg_> thought u guys mught help
<Red_Herring> sure
<ryanakca> hmmm..... how do you burn .img onto floppies.... *misses rawritewin*..... but then.... kubuntu probably has something better....
<Red_Herring> wow floppys, those are still kicking around?
<ryanakca> erm... yeah
<ryanakca> I just bought a pack of 24 on the weekend
<Red_Herring> i havent used a floppy in 2 years
<ryanakca> its all our crappy school computers support
<_greg_> ok, first of all - downloaded some packeges off the internet, opened konsole, browsed to their folder, and following instructions typed ./configure, and it gave me error saying that my gcc can't create executables
<ryanakca> *gulp*
<Red_Herring> _greg_: heres the thing about ubuntu:
<ryanakca> wonderfull thing with super cow powers....
<ryanakca> apt
<Red_Herring> it uses somethgin called apt-get
<Red_Herring> apt
<_greg_> yeah
<Red_Herring> and it is a wonderful program that will install anything in the world
<_greg_> oh. great
<Red_Herring> without any of the error messages you are getting
<bimberi> Red_Herring: steady on :P
<Red_Herring> so what program is this?
<_greg_> licq
<Red_Herring> thats an easy one
<Red_Herring> open the terminal
<Red_Herring> run "sudo apt-get install licq"
<_greg_> does that mean that it will download it from somewhere?
<Red_Herring> bimberi: if you disaggree w/ any of this, feel free to step in at any time
<bimberi> _greg_: there's also kopete (which is installed by default)
<Red_Herring> it downloads it from ubuntu
<arrinmurr> _greg_: is there something in icq that kopete doesn't have?
<Red_Herring> their servers
<bimberi> Red_Herring: no way, it's fantastic ...
<arrinmurr> err.. licq i mean
<Vge> ryanakca: does this help with floppys http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/install/media.html#blin
<_greg_> yeah, i almost vomited when i first saw it... it might not be that bad, but im sooo used to the greates icq client - QIP...
<bimberi> Red_Herring: i liked 'anything in the world'
<bimberi> :)
<Red_Herring> well... for a n00b, it does
<Red_Herring> and its just assuming within the realms of phisical possibility
<ryanakca> Vge: thanks....
<_greg_> Red_Herring: after typing in what u said i get this:
<_greg_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Red_Herring> ah
<_greg_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_greg_> oh
<_greg_> yeah
<Red_Herring> are you running adept now?
<Red_Herring> or synaptic?
<_greg_> should i close it?
<_greg_> adept
<Red_Herring> YES
<Red_Herring> thats the problem
<Red_Herring> only one program can use apt at a time
<Red_Herring> and adept is using apt now
<Red_Herring> working now?
<_greg_> closed, tried it again.. here is what i get:
<_greg_> greg@greg:~$ sudo apt-get install licq
<_greg_> Reading package lists... Done
<_greg_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_greg_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde35_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Red_Herring> run "sudo apt-get update"
<Red_Herring> then try again
<ryanakca> bbl
<_greg_> ok... did that.. it updated something, and then said:
<_greg_> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<yellowdart> a quick question for anyone who has upgraded to kde3.5...i noticed that there are no restricted/universe/multiverse repositories...does that mean I should just wait until 6.04?
<_greg_> i guess thats a minor error, right?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> i think
<Red_Herring> as for yellowdart
<Red_Herring> i have no clue what you are talking about
<_greg_> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<_greg_> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<_greg_> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<_greg_> sorry
<_greg_> E: Couldn't find package licq
<_greg_> ah...
<Red_Herring> ah, the key part
<Red_Herring> this is where it gets kinda tricky
<arrinmurr> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: (ICQ client (base files)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.3.0-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 617 kB, Installed size: 2004 kB
<Red_Herring> you need to enable more repositories
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main has ONLY a 'main'
<Red_Herring> anyone care to lecture _greg_ on enabling repos?
<Red_Herring> yellowdart: so?
<_greg_> i would appreciate that :)
<Vge> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<Red_Herring> its not supposed to replace EVERYTHING
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: i was wondering if that would affect my upgrade
<Red_Herring> not at all
<Red_Herring> just keep the same sources.list
<Red_Herring> except add the kde3.5 line
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: yeah, i'm familiar with it
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> good
<Red_Herring> but it wont affect your upgrade
<Red_Herring> apt is cool like that
<yellowdart> just didnt want to have to set up everything again...i have lots of complex server setups here for my development
<Red_Herring> wha!
<Red_Herring> then dont install kde3.5
<Red_Herring> well nvm
<Red_Herring> it should be fine
<Red_Herring> just back stuff up first
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: yeah, my stuff is pretty redundant...i have all my projects on another machine in subversion
<Mias> cool, now my ubuntu runs even though the installation from the 2nd burned install cd with 2x speed only
<Red_Herring> ok, then its ok to upgrade
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: dont really want to spend 5 hours restoring...but, eh...i like playing with fire ;)
<_greg_> all right, maybe i'd use GAIM for now. have one more question though
<Mias> .. also hungup on tyinstall
<_greg_> how do i install new themes?
<Red_Herring> what themes are we talking?
<Mias> but it did a bit mor so I coul boot it :)
<Mias> tzinstall even
<_greg_> kde-look.org, the ones that change the way windows look like, etc
<Red_Herring> ok...
<Red_Herring> well
<_greg_> i am not sure how they specifically called
<Red_Herring> i never tried that one
<Red_Herring> i just installed teh osx theme for kde
<Red_Herring> and im satisfied w/ that
<Vge> just copy Follow.jpg from XP and you feel right at home :)
<_greg_> im more used to my win2k ;)
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: i prefer the osx theme for osx myself..hehe
<Red_Herring> if you enable the universe repos, you can get linux to look very similar to osx
<Red_Herring> yellowdart: well, some of us cant afford it
<Mias> but now its onlz half installed and base-config does no more
<Red_Herring> anyone care to explain to the world how to enable the universe repo?
<_greg_> so, its that mysterious "universe respos" where're stuck with again.. how do i enable it? :)
<_greg_> is it THAT complicated?
<Vge> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<Vge> or is there something wrong in my link :)
<_greg_> awesome :) thanks, VGE
<Red_Herring> its not that complicated
<yellowdart> _greg_: no, it's not complicated...i'm guessing you're using Adept for package management?
<Red_Herring> but tricky over irc
<_greg_> ys
<_greg_> yes
<Mias> how to get my german keyboardlayout and X?
<_greg_> oh, that was my third question! but with russian layout
<Mias> err, I have X but no wm..
<arrinmurr> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<yellowdart> _greg_: ok...in adept...click the "adept" menu...(the first menu) and click "manage repositories"
<Red_Herring> anyone try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Red_Herring> thats for the keyboard layout, screen resolution etc.
<_greg_> clicked
<yellowdart> _greg_: right-click all the lines with 'universe' at the end...select 'enable'
<_greg_> 4 of them. done
<yellowdart> double-click the 'universe' column on each and make it read 'universe multiverse'
<Red_Herring> Mias: to get a german keyboard layout, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<yellowdart> _greg_: after that...apply...and...done
<_greg_> ok
<_greg_> good, done
<yellowdart> _greg_: you may want to do the breezy-backports lines as well...(good for multiverse)
<Red_Herring> backports...
<Red_Herring> thats getting complicated now
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: those lines are already in the sources.list...and they dont hurt to be enabled
<_greg_> the reason why i get into that in the first place was installing licq... im trying apt-get install licq
<Red_Herring> ok
<_greg_> and get muuch more text now, but in the end same "couldnt find package licq"
<Red_Herring> you need to run "sudo apt-get update" again
<Red_Herring> then try again
<_greg_> oh, k.. its downloading stuff now
<Red_Herring> good
<_greg_> yay, working
<_greg_> THANKS! :)
<yellowdart> _greg_: if you want to see the file that you just edited...it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> oh, and if you want to theme kde
<Red_Herring> now you can
<_greg_> yeah, i tried to edit it before manually
<Red_Herring> sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<Red_Herring> thats the osx bar :-)
<hawking> I want to use smb4k to connect to a windoze computer but it gives this error : An error occured while trying to mount the share smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts how can i do that?
<Red_Herring> look under preferences
<Red_Herring> hawking: it has some sort of preference that mentions using sudo
<Red_Herring> check that box
<Mias> Red_Herring: and for the console?
<Red_Herring> Mias: console?
<Mias> Red_Herring: without X
<Red_Herring> oh, not sure
<Red_Herring> look in the forums
<Red_Herring> im sure someone at ubuntuforums.org managed it
<kkathman> another OS bar is ksmoothdock...its pretty nice too, but you'll want to get it from the source :)
<Mias> nevermind, more interesting is which wm is on the install cd
<Red_Herring> hawking: i would verify what i just said, but im trying out the liveCD of dapper drake
<Red_Herring> ksmoothdock?
<kkathman> yep
<Red_Herring> never heard of it
<Red_Herring> does it have drag and drop?
<_greg_> yeah, i saw it on kde-apps
<Red_Herring> because thats VERY annoying w/ kxdocker
<kkathman> its ok..there are like 20,000+ packages, no one has heard of all of them :)
<Red_Herring> there is a lack of drag n drop all throughout linux
<Red_Herring> is it in the repos?
<Red_Herring> ANY of the repos?
<Vge> arrrgh, i just downloaded and burned to my only cd-r on frigging ubuntu-live cd T_T
<kkathman> I believe it is, but as per ubuntu, its very dated
<Red_Herring> yeah
<_greg_> im not a big fan(thats how you spell it?) of those docking things... tried ObjectDock under XP few times, it gets too annying
<kkathman> thats why I suggested dl the source and compiling
<Red_Herring> use RXDocker under windows
<Red_Herring> its nice
<kkathman> in KDE3.5 you can build your own docker anyway
<Red_Herring> really? how?
<kkathman> not too much need for it
<hawking> Red_Herring : it says this --> Another user is currently editing one of the syste files that Smb4k wants to write to please try again later???
<kkathman> using panels
<hawking> I am on my laptop
<_greg_> well, im stuck with my 2k server system, old school style windows, no docks :)
<Red_Herring> hawking: odd
<Red_Herring> kkathman: but they dont raise when you mouse over them, osx style
<Red_Herring> a little osx theme couldnt hurt
<Red_Herring> just w/o the osx bar
<kkathman> ahh you want the parabolic thing
<kkathman> no they dont do that
<Red_Herring> its very visually pleasing
<Red_Herring> i have to say
<Vge> i hate when cd is still warm from burning and totally useless
<kkathman> but they do disappear from the screen leaving more space :)
<Red_Herring> yup
<kkathman> which I like
<Red_Herring> especially on laptops
<Red_Herring> when tere isnt much space
<Vge> ya T_T
<kkathman> exactly
<_greg_> yes, themes, id love to have a little osx theme! and there are so many of them... anyone dare to explain the installation proccess? there must be some theme managing thing
<Red_Herring> yup greg
<Red_Herring> there is
<_greg_> whee!
<_greg_> :)
<Red_Herring> and its VERY easy to use
<Red_Herring> well first
<_greg_> good!
<Red_Herring> to install teh osx theme
<Red_Herring> you need to use adept
<kkathman> some themes tho, have to be compiled and they are a pain :(
<Red_Herring> becasuse i have no freaking clue how to spell bagarah
<Red_Herring> and thats not spelled right
<kkathman> baghira
<Red_Herring> search for apple
<kkathman> that one has to be compiled, then loaded :(
<_greg_> baghira, yes. from the book
<Red_Herring> and the one that says kwin-<something that looks like bagarah>, install
<shawkins> if anyone needs a theme compiled... tell me where to get it.... I've seen my share of people that have a hard enough time just using the command line
<Red_Herring> then when thats installed
<Red_Herring> go to system setting
<Red_Herring> --> appearence
<yellowdart> baghira
<kkathman> I could never get the thing to compile, personaly, but I didnt try very hard either :)
<Red_Herring> --> window decoratoins
<Red_Herring> and change that to baghira
<Red_Herring> and then go to style
<Red_Herring> and change that to baghira
<Red_Herring> and then you have a mac osx-ish desktop
<JohnFlux> What eats bats?
<Red_Herring> no clue
<_greg_> great, thanks!
<Red_Herring> did it work?
<Red_Herring> im assuming yes, but ya never know
<_greg_> i'm pretty sure it will
<_greg_> but
<_greg_> while we're at it
<kkathman> JohnFlux:  Ozzy Osborne?
<Red_Herring> NICE
<Mias> lol
<_greg_> while im in appearence menu
<Red_Herring> well, just the heads
* kkathman shows his age
<_greg_> i cant get to see the bottm of it :|
<Red_Herring> really?
<Mias> _greg_: zou also could use enlightenment and its aqua theme
<_greg_> like half of the window is.. mm.. behind the bottom
<Red_Herring> oh yeah
<Mias> you.
<_greg_> dont know how to say it
<Red_Herring> you hold ALT down
<Red_Herring> then click
<Red_Herring> then drag
<_greg_> oohh
<_greg_> working
<_greg_> thats strange..
<Red_Herring> yeah, the baghira config window is very big indeed
<_greg_> wow. working
<Red_Herring> glad to be of help
<_greg_> yeah, big thanks again :)
<Red_Herring> now excuse me i have a math final tomorrow
<_greg_> good luck!
<Red_Herring> and i havent studied yet
<Red_Herring> AT ALL
<Red_Herring> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH
<_greg_> yah... exams are soon :(
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: good news...the numbers dont change...so you should be safe
<shawkins> I never studied for math.. seemed to understand it enough not to bother
<kkathman> shawkins: same here
<kkathman> all that busy work too
<Vge> what is enough :/
<kkathman> ok ok if you can do one matrix transformation in linear, why do 10 ??
<shawkins> yeah, to much stuff for me to do.... fact is, don't think I studied for a single thing school wise... never needed to
<_greg_> ok, installing Baghira was easy enough. but what about other themes?
<Red_Herring> i usually never study for anything
<kkathman> _greg_:  was baghira in the repos?
<Red_Herring> but when my grade is 90, my final is very important
<_greg_> yeah
<Red_Herring> so therefore i need to study my ass off
<kkathman> wow nice they put that there now
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> so is kxdocker
<yellowdart> kkathman: even if you know how to do the first transformation...why go through with it :)
<kkathman> Red_Herring: ahhh on the ol fence
<_greg_> is there other themes there?
<shawkins> kkathman: just because I don't have to study doesn't mean I got all A's.... I got 100% on my geo finals..... algebra 2 was a different matter... stopped there
<Red_Herring> in multiple subjecuts too
<Red_Herring> well, i got a 125% in world history
<_greg_> too many bonus questions?
<Red_Herring> and didnt need to take a final
<Red_Herring> yup ;-)
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: does that mean you studied into the future?
<Red_Herring> no
<_greg_> means that teacher crewed up :)
<_greg_> screwed
<Red_Herring> that means i took it over the summer
<_greg_> *
<shawkins> I never went above 100%.... when it got to 95 I'd slack off a bit until it went to 85... then I'd have it back to 95 in two weeks
<Vge> i got 1+ from my swedish exam, and im kinda proud :)
<Vge> so different subjects
<_greg_> Vge - 5 is the lowest?
<Red_Herring> in computer programming i made a c++ program that plays tic tac toe with an artificial AI, and my teacher gave me 110 for it
<Red_Herring> it was about 310 lines of code
<Vge> no, 1-5 is the scale, but it was my 4 time in the exam :D
<_greg_> haha... my final was winsck based chat
<shawkins> I went to one computer programming class... all my school had, teacher didn't know a thing, so I just kept the book.....
<_greg_> teacher was really amazed...
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> my teacher doesnt know ANYTHING about html
<Red_Herring> but other than that, shes pretty good
<Red_Herring> she teaches us to use FRAMES IN HTML!
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: i remember in my c++ classes i used to turn in 4 week projects the same day they were assigned
<_greg_> my comp. sci teacher originally is history teacher... so he was learning with us
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> how old are you guys
<Red_Herring> im 15
<shawkins> yellowdart: I did the same thing..... :)
<_greg_> but thats high school :D
<Vge> 23 ;)
<_greg_> 17
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: 26
<Red_Herring> holy crap
<shawkins> I'm still a young little one..... 16... 17 in April
<Red_Herring> thats not little
<Vge> bachelors degree Y_Y
<Red_Herring> at least not to me
<_greg_> i thought you guys were a bit older
<Vge> or what it's called
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> we are geeks
<Red_Herring> we come in all ages
<_greg_> :)
<yellowdart> shawkins: yeah, it was great...really pissed off the profs
<_greg_> aight, got a question for ya
<shawkins> yeah, thats what this one guy told me, Jon Hall.....
<_greg_> how do i install support of non-english language?
<Red_Herring> well, at least i havent started hacking teh school network yet
<shawkins> he told me it doesn't matter the age... matters about the knowledge..
<Red_Herring> _greg_: theres a way...
<Red_Herring> not sure under adept
<Red_Herring> sorry
<shawkins> yellowdart: delayed response.... my teacher swore up and down that I was cheating, so one day he gave me my assignment and watched me do it.......
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> thats hilarious
<shawkins> greg: one second, I'll check up on that
<kkathman> shawkins: I had one of those incidents too!!!
<_greg_> thanks!
<kkathman> she was one of those "show your work" teachers
<Red_Herring> arg
* Red_Herring hates showing work
<Red_Herring> just like commenting
<shawkins> kkathman: show your work... the worst thing any teacher could tell me...
<kkathman> yah
<_greg_> oh, i love commenting
<shawkins> kkathmanL: to many times do I do it in my head...
* Red_Herring HATES commenting
<_greg_> getting lost im my own programs all the time once they get more then few thousand lines long :(
<kkathman> I would just do 2 lines and get an answer...finally she did just like you - come up to the board and work this.....
<shawkins> I can stand commenting..... helps me for later on, specially when I still don't know everything about the langauge.... lets me know why I did something stupid
<kkathman> I looked at it for like 15 seconds, and she smiled like "Gotcha"
<kkathman> then I wrote the answer
<Red_Herring> the only problem w/ commenting is that we use a crappy IDE
<Red_Herring> codewarrior from 98
<kkathman> she like flipped (I got applause)
<Red_Herring> its no help
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: what better IDE do you need than emacs? hehe
<_greg_> kkathman: good job :)
<kkathman> lol
<Red_Herring> well, for starters, we use winblows 2000 at school
<kkathman> she never asked me again  :)
<Red_Herring> but other than that, can anyone suggest a nice IDE for linux?
<kkathman> Red_Herring: Quanta
<Red_Herring> its a IDE?
<kkathman> thats a good like scripting IDE
<Red_Herring> i thougt it was a web devel program
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: if you want something like visual studio..kdevelop
<kkathman> it is...for several things
<kkathman> yah kdevelop for like C
<shawkins> kkathman: ha... I was screwing around in class one day, in geo class.. started graphing 3d objects, first day learning it, didn't pay a bit of attention, was talking and such, he called me up and said 'I wonder if Mr. Hawkis could show us an example since he seems to know it all back there....' I looked up and said.... sure..... why not, 15 second later...
<Red_Herring> although i have to say i like adjunta
<Vge> Eclipse
<LinuxNIT-laptop> hey guys im installing kubuntu on my desktop. (P4 2.2 ghz) it is installing the base system and has been at 6% for lik 20 min but making progress cause the package names change once in a while. is it supposed to take this long?
<_greg_> anything good for VB ?
<yellowdart> _greg_: gambas
<shawkins> kkathman: So from then on I did whatever I wished to... didn't matter one bit
<_greg_> gambas... need to write it down
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: sounds like a programming teacher I had that wanted us to flowxchart everything. I would just write the program while everyone else was doodling.
<shawkins> kkathman: got 100 on both my finals for that class
<Red_Herring> LinuxNIT-laptop: that depends
<LinuxNIT-laptop> on what?
<Red_Herring> LinuxNIT-laptop: as long as the pacckage names change once in a while...
<Red_Herring> its fine
<_greg_> wow, all those linus programs have such strange for my windows-ears names
<Red_Herring> but under a p4, it shouldn take that long
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ive never seen a base install take this long on any distro
<Red_Herring> its faster on a p3
<Red_Herring> do you have enough swap space?
<Red_Herring> and RAM?
<kkathman> hehe shawkins :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> 9**MB swap and over 700 MB of ram
<Red_Herring> and a cd drive thats not from 1990?
<Red_Herring> 9mb, or 900mb?
<LinuxNIT-laptop> 900 something
<LinuxNIT-laptop> sorry
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> im not sure whats going
<Red_Herring> on
<GameOver> hey g uys what u think the best irc client is to use in linux?
<Red_Herring> xchat
<Vge> irssi
<LeeJunFan> kontact
<yellowdart> kkathman: kdevelop has support for more stuff like C, C++, Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, FORTRAN, Perl, Pascal...
<shawkins> I'm happy to say.... brand new dvd burner, new 160gb hdd...... I think I set it to 4gb swap... eventually I plan on making a LiveCD with this thing..
<GameOver> oh man
<LeeJunFan> bitchx
<LeeJunFan> hehe, just had to put another one in there.
<GameOver> guess ill have to try  all of them
<shawkins> gameover: I think Konversation works just fine.. don't know how you could get better really..
<LeeJunFan> konversation I meant. not kontact.
<Red_Herring> well... LinuxNIT-laptop i cant help you there, but personally i just install ubuntu then install kubuntu from there
<LinuxNIT-laptop> Red_Herring, why would a p3 be faster?
<GameOver> shawkins: thats what im using now
<Red_Herring> no clue why
<_greg_> are major games (CofD2, HalfLife2, etc) avalibale under Linux ?
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: hey, maybe we can ask what's better...vi or emacs...kde or gnome...hehe
<Red_Herring> but i installed it on an old p3 and noted the speed
<LinuxNIT-laptop> didnt think of that lol
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ah
<LinuxNIT-laptop> i see
<shawkins> gameover: Really.. I'd like to see whats so different between any of them, take a week to learn the controls... and you master it
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: linux or windows. Oh, well that one is a no brainer :)
<Red_Herring> _greg_: quake 4, doom 3, and ut 2004 all work under linux
<Vge> _greg_: all ID software games have native linux support
<Red_Herring> and quite well may I add
<shawkins> greg: Cedega I believe.. will allow you to run such games under linux
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: mac or linux...or mac-on-linux
<GameOver> hey shawkins: or anyone else: all i want to do is get fullscreen video in mplayer.....and not those dumb black frames with all video i play ... any idea how to fix this
<Red_Herring> i can get FULL SETTTINGS on quake 4 and doom 3 using a 6600gt under linux, but half settings at best under winblows
<_greg_> oh, i thought there were only those simple ones... great
<Red_Herring> GameOver: thats a video card driver issue there
<Vge> Red_Herring: thats only a matter of tweaking, you cant do bought equally well
<GameOver> red_herring: it works fine in vlc
<Red_Herring> well then
<Red_Herring> not sure whats going on
<GameOver> i just want mplayer for streaming video... but even then it wont do it right
<Red_Herring> nah Vge
<Red_Herring> i think its because windows versions partially use directx
<LinuxNIT-laptop> Red_Herring, thanks
<Red_Herring> whereas tehe linux version uses PURE OPENGL
<_greg_> hound - its like a hunting dog, right?
<Mias> nixe, now I have X and konqueror running, but still without WM. is there none on the install cd??
<Red_Herring> WM?
<Red_Herring> whats WM?
<Mias> windowmanager
<shawkins> KDE.... is ont he CD
<shawkins> *on the
<Red_Herring> you have no window manager?!?!?
<GameOver> so no one knows how to fix this in mplayer..?
<Red_Herring> type in kde
<Vge> Red_Herring: as i know there is no sounddrivers for OpenGL nor in linux of in windows
<_greg_> whats window manager?
<LeeJunFan> Mias: how did you install? server install?
<Mias> shawkins: konq is running already...
<shawkins> then you should
<shawkins> be fine..
<Mias> LeeJunFan: b0rken CD install
<Red_Herring> Vge: i found a fix for the sound problems w/ doom 3 and quake 4
<shawkins> if konqueror is running..
<Mias> shawkins: I know I should..
<LeeJunFan> Mias: what about just sudo apt-get kubuntu-dekstop?
<Red_Herring> you start the game w/ doom3 +set s_driver oss
<Mias> shawkins: even kdesktop is running
<Red_Herring> that makes audio work
<GameOver> ok... also im using a laptop... and i cant get the mouse wheel button to work... any ideas on how to do it
<Mias> LeeJunFan: I prefer enlightenment
<Red_Herring> arg, must study
<Vge> Red_Herring: didint ment that, and i have played those, ID games use Directx for sounds in Windows, not for Video as i know
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> the linux versions use ALSA
<Red_Herring> or OSS
<Vge> in windows
<Red_Herring> whatever
<Red_Herring> i dont know why
<Red_Herring> but i get dramatic improvments under linux
<enfact> new kde will not use alsa though
<Red_Herring> good
<Red_Herring> i hate alsa
<enfact> 5
<enfact> 4
<Red_Herring> well, must study
<Mias> aah, apt updates..
<shawkins> Red!!! Study!!!
<shawkins> and!! he left.. already
<_greg_> well, he's in a better place now, studying
<_greg_> as we all should....
<shawkins> not really a better place..
<shawkins> I should be working....
<enfact> modern school is junk
<shawkins> I agree!
<enfact> teach myself more on my own
<Vge> i just hate when we have integration methods in math atm :/
<_greg_> depends on teacher alot
<enfact> heh, they still teach java like its the best thing ever
<enfact> also true
<enfact> most in colleges are old news
<enfact> you say AJAX, they say WHAT
<Mias> LeeJunFan: ok, apting k-desk..
<LinuxNIT-laptop> thats why we should do our school system like the do in some european countries
<enfact> how is that?
<_greg_> russian school systems, spend there 9 years
<LinuxNIT-laptop> where money is attached to the student forcing the schools to compete for the students to attemd
<_greg_> :|
<enfact> hmm
<Vge> well i can tell you something about finnish school system? :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> it forces the schools to have and attain higher standards
<LinuxNIT-laptop> lol
<enfact> i beleive college should be more like "i have this project" not
<enfact> you will take these classes
<shawkins> I prefer home school, I know a 13 year old with a bigger vocabulary then most adults
<shawkins> of course.. then it depends on who the teacher is but..
<LinuxNIT-laptop> hehe i was homeschoooled too
<LeeJunFan> college is stoopid :) Have to take classes that mean nothing to your major.
<Vge> you measure skill by vocabulary?
<enfact> truth
<_greg_> in russia you dont choose your classes, you choose field of study. like sciences(physics, math, etc), or languages(less math, almost no physics)
<_greg_> well, in high school, in university its all the same
<enfact> i just left a school that i had an enormous scholarship at because of these things
<_greg_> as in here
<enfact> just not what i want to get into, the whole job type
<wotnarg> Whats a good C++ ide thats based on qt?
<Vge> well in finland every other is a bachelor something cos studying is free
<shawkins> here in Indiana we have to attain so many credits of everything, biology, chemistry, physics..... everything
<enfact> komodo, kdevelop
<yellowdart> wotnarg: kdevelop
<Vge> i would use Eclipse, but thats just me
<enfact> they have a good tutorial and setup guide on trolltech.com
<enfact> yes, eclipse is really versatile
<wotnarg> Peer... it won't let me apt-get kdevelop.
<yellowdart> Vge: he asked QT ;)
<wotnarg> Does it have another name?
<enfact> if we have any KDE GUI coders here, please reveal yourselves also, im looking for people for a new project!
<shawkins> wotnary kdevelop3
<yellowdart> wotnarg: do you have universe/multiverse repositories enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<enfact> yes, kdevelop 3 esp
<enfact> black adder also
<wotnarg> yellowdart: Yes. Using the kde3.5 repos though, does that effect things?
<shawkins> not that I know of wotnarg
<yellowdart> wotnarg: no, shouldnt...
<wotnarg> enfact: I play around with PyQT and C++/Qt, but I'm not terribly good at it :)
<wotnarg> hrm
<shawkins> you just have to put in kdevelop3 instead of kdevelop...
<Vge> 2 more hours and i can get cd-r from local store to burn a new version of kubuntu
<enfact> im looking for a new disto (not wholly redone but GUI/usability)
<wotnarg> oh, that makes things easier. Thanks shawkins.
<enfact> if you are interested i'd love to talk
<shawkins> Vge: Thats the exact reason why I buy CD's in packs of 100..
<enfact> creating a distro that is
<yellowdart> wotnarg: pyqt...have you ever used 'eric'?
<wotnarg> yes, its my ide atm
<shawkins> PCLinuxOS..... you can download that, then add whatever software you like to it and make a CD of it
<wotnarg> But I want to compare a python ide for C++ to a C++ for C++ :P
<wotnarg> for python I still use eric
<yellowdart> cool..it's not bad...though there's still something alluring about good ol' IDLE for pyton dev :)
<_greg_> shawkins: so how do i install the support of another language in kubuntu? :) or anyone, who knows the answer
<enfact> any opinions on komodo (i know its not os but...)
<enfact> depends on the language
<shawkins> greg: thanks for reminding me....
<_greg_> no problem :)
<shawkins> greg: I have a window open for that in firefox :)
<_greg_> its russian
<_greg_> well its a start!
<shawkins> greg: I also had a page loaded.... from google, anyways, you want to change the default or?
<Vge> _greg_: more google for ya http://www.mepis.org/node/1629
<Nihil85> hi! i wanted to know how i can set a specific program to open a specific file; can anyone help me?
<Vge> in short "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<_greg_> not default, just so i can type in it
<Vge> ic
<shawkins> oh....
<shawkins> well I don't know about that, Vga, would that be keymaps?
<shawkins> I've never done that before..
<yellowdart> _greg_:  'sudo apt-cache search language-pack-kde'
<_greg_> ok, trying that
<shawkins> greg: yellow is right
<arrinmurr> Nihil85: open the properties of the file, and press the little button in the General tab
<_greg_> language-pack-kde-ru-base
<_greg_> found that
<shawkins> greg: if you don't know how to go from there.... 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en
<_greg_> now "sudo apt-get language-pack-kde-ru-base" ?
<_greg_> oh
<_greg_> ok
<shawkins> add install between apt-get and lang...
<Nihil85> arrinmurr, thanks!
<_greg_> yeah
<shawkins> so.. sudo apt-get install language......
<enfact> anybody tried klik for package installation yet?
<shawkins> never heard of it
<Arcanimus> how do i activate the vlc mozilla plugin in firefox?
<Arcanimus> i just downloaded and installed using universe repository but i dunno where it is or how to add it
<Arcanimus> is there just an "ln -s" i can do to the .so (if so, where is it???)
<enfact> http://klik.atekon.de/
<enfact> very interesting for app installation
<_greg_> ok, i installed the package
<_greg_> lang-package
<shawkins> enfact: just installed it
<_greg_> umm... empty white field instead of icons in "System Settings" + freezing firefox
<_greg_> sounds like reboot
<shawkins> great.. now mysql won't work.....
<shawkins> wait... forgot.... default settings on this computer are localhost.localdomain..... not localhost
<asplode> hello
<shawkins> hey there
<asplode> i am looking forward to trying kubuntu
<shawkins> well if you have any questions there are many of us here willing to help :)
<asplode> I do have a few
<asplode> I'm reading the wiki on installing KDE into a regular Ubuntu installation
<asplode> and I'm currently doing the apt-get install of kubuntu-desktop meta package
<asplode> but what then?  how do I select between gnome and kde?
<shawkins> when you login, I believe its named session..
<shawkins> there will be a button of some sort named session, click on it
<shawkins> it will give you the choice
<asplode> hmm.
<asplode> thats kinda cool.
<asplode> this looks like its going to take a while though
<shawkins> note, I think thats it, taking that out of memory, if not, just click buttons :)
<shawkins> yeah, kde isn't exactly the smallest thing around
<asplode> clicking buttons is more convenient for changing guis
<asplode> is it worth it?
<shawkins> I prefer kde over gnome big time
<asplode> I ran suse linux back when it was 9.1
<shawkins> I like the way it does stuff, I've used both over the years and kde just has a thing I like about it, that and there are many programs built specifily for kde, no matter what you need chances are kde has a program for it
<asplode> and I think it used KDE
<asplode> I forgot why I stopped using it, I think it didn't do wireless right or something, but I ended up running a long cat5 cable anyway
<enfact> is suse going to go gnome in the near future?
<enfact> there was a recent scare of that
<enfact> with nat and the other ximian monkeys there, im sure there's a push
<enfact> miguel
<enfact> the only thing i really dont like about kde is the naming, please stop naming everything ksomething already
<`Nomad> kwhy?
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> Do we get to have firefox 1.5 soon?
<_greg_> wow... that reboot DID NOT go well
<_greg_> (in win2k now)
<enfact> haha to knomad
<asplode> yeah
<_greg_> so, i rebooted, and while loading, after that wallpaper appeared, i get the error:
<`Nomad> Is there a place that shows what packages are coming soon?
<`Nomad> humm.. know-mad, could be good  ;)
<_greg_> "the app unknown(kdmgreet) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<asplode> 32/143 packages
<_greg_> the oonly button is "close"
<enfact> haha
<_greg_> i press it, and it all just turns into a black-black window with white letters
<_greg_> horrible
<enfact> asking again, any GUI coders up this late? im working on a GUI package/dist
<_greg_> that safe mode regime didnt work, i got the same error :(
<specialbuddy> what are the different ways to enable your nic card
<_greg_> so the system is not loading at all
<LeeJunFan> enfact: you try in #kubuntu-dev ?
<_greg_> anyone knows how to fix it?
<enfact> sure did, looking here because im planning on kubuntu for it
<enfact> as a base
<enfact> <3 kkubuntu
<specialbuddy> I had internet before and now I don't
<specialbuddy> anyone know how to fix
<enfact> can you be a little more specific :)
<enfact> wireless or ethernet
<specialbuddy> ethernet
<enfact> just internet, or net and network
<specialbuddy> I have a wireless card but I don't care to use it
<specialbuddy> internet
<_greg_> can anyone help me out with that kdmgreet thing crashing and preventing me from loading kubuntu?
<specialbuddy> I go to settings and network settings
<enfact> try opening a konsole and typing 'ifconfig eth0'
<specialbuddy> ok
<enfact> paste what you get in here
<_greg_> ahh... stupid kubuntu stoped working in the second day of me using it :((
<enfact> LeeJunFan: good point :)
<enfact> dont get discouraged, once you get it set up you will love it forever
<`Nomad> word
<specialbuddy> I'm not sure how I am going to paste this
<enfact> and wont have to do bs maintenance every week because it gets slow like some other os's *cough*
<_greg_> well, now i just need some help fixing it :)
<enfact> whats wrong there
<specialbuddy> well I'm on my other computer talking to you
<specialbuddy> I just need to enable my card I think
<_greg_> i actually managed to access terminal, but since i dont know any of the linux commands, it is pretty useless..
<enfact> shawkins, i cant priv msg
<enfact> shawkins: last
<shawkins> ok
<shawkins> well we'll talk here then..
<_greg_> reinstalling it all over will take to much time...
<enfact> sure thing, im not a GUI coder thats why im looking
<shawkins> are you a GUI coder yourself, or are you looking for one
<shawkins> ok
<enfact> why do you ask?
<shawkins> well I've got a project I'm doing and in a week I'll be looking for a GUI coder :)
<enfact> very cool, any more info on it?
<shawkins> if you wanna know.... You know how Klik has its little list of programs such as it does?
<enfact> sure
<shawkins> well mine will be going a step further, I'm in the midst of creating a web site for it..... I'll package just about anything I can, and sell CD's for $5 a piece with whatever the person wants, I'll allow people to download the software... haven't figured if I'll charge or not... possibly make the first however many free and go $.50 from there or something...
<shawkins> I'll have articles... reviews.. anything I can get for each product.....
<wezlo> shawkins, interesting
<enfact> sounds great, i know i loved klik's functionality
<wezlo> wish I could get klick to work
<shawkins> The guy I talked to about funding this said he liked the idea and gave me enough cash to get my computer up an running.... but in a week or so I plan on going back to him about it, he said he'd help me talk to Mark Shuttleworth..
<enfact> i've installed probably five or six things with klik so far
<shawkins> wezlo: I installed it a few minutes ago.. needs a program which I meant to go find... just forgot about it :)
<wezlo> enfact, I get a mounting error
<enfact> hmm, can you paste more
<enfact> mounting error for what....
<wezlo> hold on a moment and I'll let you know...
<enfact> shawkins: i'd like to talk more if you have a min
<shawkins> the last..... 12 hours, I was planning on working on my site.. just never did anything with it
<shawkins> enfact: its all good, I gotta get klik to work, so it'll be a second
<enfact> if you need help with a site, i can lend a hand
<shawkins> really.. I'm going to need help with the design, I can do backend stuff, not the greatest, but I can do it, design though.....
<wezlo> enfact: unable to mount /tmp/app/1
<enfact> im all design :)
<enfact> so thats a good thing
<enfact> wezlo: ok just a sec
<shawkins> thats a very good thing :)
<enfact> if anybody's got something on this, feel free
<wezlo> enfact then, /home/wallen/.zAppRun: line 132: /tmp/app/1/wrapper:No such file or directory
<enfact> as suspected, that mount error will clear that up
<wezlo> yah, it worked in hoary, haven't gotten it to work in breezy
<enfact> you upgraded?
<wezlo> yah
<enfact> eek
<enfact> ok
<wezlo> ook?
<enfact> haha
<wezlo> enfact, was hoping someone would get that
<specialbuddy> how come when I go into network settings it shows eth0 and eth1 disabled and everytime I click to enable them it disables them right after
<shawkins> try the command line... now I don't know each one does...... as I just type until it works... but ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<shawkins> I use ifup wlan0 to get it working..
<specialbuddy> ok
<shawkins> you'd have to use 'sudo ifup eth0'
<shawkins> wezlo: did you manage to get that to work?
<enfact> anybody else than me just enable root password and use su?
<enfact> i find sudo annoying
<shawkins> enfact: I went one step further... I enabled root to login to kde :)
<specialbuddy> cool
<yellowdart> enfact: why not try 'sudo -i'
<shawkins> enfact: its not the greatest of things... but... it works
<specialbuddy> I think it might be working
<shawkins> ok
<wezlo> shawkins, what, cinelerra?  yah, but dvfiles won't load - it looks like someone will be repackaging kino to do quicktime imports though
<enfact> only suggested for people who know what their doing, but yes also ok
<shawkins> enfact: guess its a good thing I know what not to touch.... most of the time
<wezlo> enfact, I have root enabled
<enfact> hahaha
<enfact> i have root enabled on GUI as well but never suggest it
<shawkins> enabling root was the first thing I did, only allowed root to login to kde on this computer.. the others.. no one else knows what not to touch
<shawkins> I would never sugest root for the GUI either... but only because I don't know what all they know on what not to touch
<enfact> true
<wezlo> heh
<shawkins> I don't want to be the reason someone uses kate or whatever to edit an important file..
<enfact> time for another beer here, im in puerto rico, sucking free wireless and drinking medalla!
<shawkins> free wireless down there? sweet
<enfact> can get better on a balcony :)
<wezlo> so, is there a way to get klick working (enjoy the beer enfact)
<enfact> yeah i was surprised
<shawkins> I could imagine
<shawkins> wezlo: I'm working on that now..
<enfact> i get to go back to NY on thurs though, bummer
<wezlo> shawkins, sorry
<wezlo> heh
<wezlo> where in NY upstate or the city?
<shawkins> wezlo: no worries :) slow work.... talking distracts me..
<specialbuddy> shawkins, that worked
<enfact> albany for now
<enfact> soon to be boston
<wezlo> I was up in boston for a few years
<wezlo> nice area, terrible drivers
<shawkins> wezlo: you got that mount problem don't you..
<enfact> i've heard it's expensive
<wezlo> enfact, ummm - it balances
<wezlo> we found goceries to be dirt-cheap
<enfact> yeah pay is better
<wezlo> and we lived in the two places with the cheapest car insurance in the state
<wezlo> shawkins, yes, the "mount problem"
<enfact> i have some links concerning that for ya wezlo
<enfact> *thanks google*
<wezlo> enfact, I would be much obliged - I looked but my brain started hurting and I stopped....too many pans on the fire
<shawkins> throw them up enfact... I'm clueless so far
<wezlo> enfact, downtown boston is a great place to hang out though - we used to walk all over the city, the common's a blast
<shawkins> you guys....... sat down 2 hours ago and now... my strawberry shortcake bar is all melted..
<wezlo> shawkins, I was alwyas partial to the chocolate eclair bars
<shawkins> rpm2cpio
<shawkins> rpm2cpio
<shawkins> stupid thing..
<shawkins> pressing ctrl-v...
* kkathman searches the galaxy for the rpm2c3po application
<shawkins> in any case, that thing, rpm2cpio.. installs with the 'rpm' package, so now firefox 1.5 is installing..
<shawkins> yeah yeah :) just learned that ctrl-v is a shortcut for pasting and pressing enter.. though, it probably has something to do with the fact I copied that from the terminal... along with a few extra lines of nothing... one or two line breaks
<shawkins> well firefox was installing..
<shawkins> it says '/tmp/app/1/firefox/wrapper-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<wezlo> shawkins, I know firefox was having problems with klick
<shawkins> I'm just finding that out :)
<shawkins> however, in a second I think it will be fixed
<shawkins> gotta notice the 'think' there though
<enfact> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84838.html
<shawkins> so kkathman... just sitting the watching our conversations or was that last bit a random drop in here?
<enfact> finding threads that end up helpful is tough
<kkathman> well I thought I would drop a bit of humor around :)
<shawkins> wezlo.... that one is a good one
<shawkins> try making a symlink between /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ -> /usr/share/X11/fonts/ and see if that does the trick for you
<shawkins> thats from the thread he posted
* kkathman never can remember the direction of the symlink for some reason
<kkathman> I always have to look it up
<shawkins> I know I have to do ln something.... thats where ln --help pops up on screen..
<wezlo> shawkins, yah, I'm reading it
<kkathman> yah its like ln -s  directory/from/file  /directory/to/file or something
<wezlo> but I've got both those directories and I really don't want ot mess with it
<shawkins> ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts /usr/share/X11/fonts
<shawkins> I think*
<enfact> check this page
<enfact> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1629
<shawkins> ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<shawkins> one of those ways....
<enfact> and search for "klik applications do not terminate cleanly"
<t00r> Hi everyone, is there anyway (apt-get command) to remove gtk and all traces of it?
<abionnnn> has anyone tried installing the latest version of acroread on kubuntu? It doesn't seem to load up without outputing anything to stdout/stderr
<shawkins> apt-get remove gtk...
<shawkins> but let me check for its name real quick
<enfact> near the middle they have info on getting the mountpoints right if they have gone wrong
* yellowdart is happy that 3.5 installed fine...
<enfact> sometimes the apps hang and leave the mountpoints
<wezlo> shawkins, the thing is I've got both those directories populated, won't a symlink over write it?
<enfact> you'll have to manually unmount em
<shawkins> I wouldn't think so...... but... never tried that
<enfact> shoudnt
<t00r> uh, gtk isnt a package
<shawkins> so thats where you went yellowdart..
<shawkins> well it is.... :)
<shawkins> in a sense
<t00r> but theres no way to actually remove gtk
<shawkins> taking gtk out though.. will take many others out I would think, as many depend on it
<t00r> Yeah, im willing to do that
<yellowdart> shawkins: yeah, decided to press my luck...ran into one snag...some doc files didnt install, but i got around it
<wezlo> enfact, nothings listed
<wezlo> but good idea
<yellowdart> shawkins: but all-in-all i got 3.5 up and running
<shawkins> t00r: there is not one way to do it... to many packages, you'll have to use adept and remove each one..
<shawkins> yellowdart: thats good to hear, I did a full dist-upgrade the second I installed kubuntu on this computer a week ago.. worked fine, though I have some program that crashes while I shut it down... so I just leave it run
<shawkins> wezlo: I really don't know, if you are worried about its contents... which this may be it... just take those files in one directory, and drop them in the other.. then create a symlink
<shawkins> because klik may not be look in both....
<shawkins> so what it needs is in the wrong one
<shawkins> just a guess though
<shawkins> as it works fine on mine
<wezlo> yah
<yellowdart> shawkins: i have TONS of development stuff from uni/multiverse...i didnt expect 100%...all my apps still work and are configured correctly...plus my treo600 still syncs fine.. so i'm happy for now
<shawkins> yellowdart: I had the similar problem, except I didn't configure anything yet, I installed everything I wanted first... then decided at the last second to use dapper...
<shawkins> what do you type to make that red? /red or something?
<yellowdart> shawkins: any line that has your name is red
<shawkins> oh, how pretty :)
<shawkins> didn't know that
<shawkins> I figured people were making it read whenever
<shawkins> thanks
<yellowdart> yeah, it's so you can sift through potentially 100's of posts
<shawkins> makes sense to me
<t00r> ok removed all pkgs with gtk in them, its libgtk-2.0bin i think, i feel cleansed now
<shawkins> how many did you remove?
<abionnnn> t00r: hey, wanna check out my cool gtk-based program? What??? You don't have gtk??? :P
<wezlo> shakwins, did it - it still doesn't work
<shawkins> wezlo: odd, quite odd....
<t00r> I think i removed  between 50 and 100
<t00r> abionnnn, I can use my moms computer.
<shawkins> wezlo: hate to say it but I don't know what else to do, so one sec, I'll do my own googleing
<abionnnn> t00r hehe
<shawkins> t00r: regardless.... nowadays space isn't a problem.. why even hassle with it, thats why I install everything I think I'll ever need once I do a fresh install :)
<t00r> I'd rather not accidently open something like gtkcalc and have 30 new processes suck up my 512 megs of ram
<abionnnn> LOL
<shawkins> t00r: truthfully... I have 256mb ram on my one computer.. it runs fine
<shawkins> 512mb ram is not something to be worried about :)
<abionnnn> I have 1gb and I still don't want a thousand processes running :P
<t00r> Well then I dont like waiting 20 minutes for a simple program to launch and have it not blend into my DE
<wezlo> think I got it working, but the .cmg I was trying to run crashed
<wezlo> ROFL
<wezlo> I'm cursed!Q
<enfact> i'm up for helping with whatever i can, design and what not
<enfact> do you have any names in mind?
<shawkins> wezlo: *shakes head* if only you could be as talented as me ;P
<spstarr_home> is kchmviewer broken in dapper?
<shawkins> I'll check
<spstarr_home> missing kio-slave
<t00r> ahh, and now my Kmenu is cleaned up, not two columns of "GConfigurePalmPilotWithSerialPort-2"
<shawkins> I'm installing it right now spstarr
<shawkins> enfact: no.. no names...
<wezlo> ohmygosh, I got jahshaka running through klick!
<enfact> do you have any info up online as of yet?
<shawkins> enfact: I'm horrible with being creative :)
<wezlo> awesome
<shawkins> !!!!!!! great job wezlo
<ubotu> No idea, shawkins
<enfact> i can cover ya on that :)
<spstarr_home> missing protocol 'ms-its'
<spstarr_home> but there's no ms-its debian package yet :/
<shawkins> enfact: no, the only talks I've done was with a friend of mine and the guy that paid for my computer stuff
<spstarr_home> http://66.93.236.84/~jedwin/projects/kio_msits/
<spstarr_home> seems its not ported to KDE3
<shawkins> enfact: much of it has been thought out in my head
<shawkins> wezlo: jahshaka?
<shawkins> enfact: so I name I have not come up with as of yet...
<shawkins> spstarr... kchmviewer does work in dapper
<spstarr_home> what dependencies?
<spstarr_home> do you have kio_msits?
<spstarr_home> KchmViewer: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<spstarr_home> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'ms-its'.
<wezlo> jahshaka is a realtime editor
<enfact> shawkins: you've coded part or just written plans?
<wezlo> can't load a dv file currently
<shawkins> libchm1
<spstarr_home> got that
<wezlo> I need to head to bed, thank gang
<spstarr_home> which KDE
<shawkins> enfact: I've coded some, getting the whole backend done.. a lot of work, theres much more then what I've said behind it
<enfact> sounds like it:)
<enfact> what are you coding it in?
<spstarr_home> shawkins, do you know which dependency your ms-its io-slave is found in?
<shawkins> the site is in PHP.... I've got the planning for the rest of it.. which I'll go through in a second.... I don't know what it'll be in
<spstarr_home> seems odd the .deb didn't install the rest of the dependencies aside from libchm1
<spstarr_home> libchm.so.1.0.0 isn't a kde-ioslave ;/
<shawkins> besides having the front-end.... at my end I'll have a computer, possibly two, and a T3 lines with it... everyday the computer will check for any new updates, if it finds any it'll download the sources, compile, and then package for each distro I intend on supporting..
<shawkins> spstarr it works fine here
* spstarr_home scratches head
<shawkins> one sec spstarr
<spstarr_home> it seems the one i have isn't built with it
<spstarr_home> 1.3a-1
<shawkins> no, I don't know whats wrong
<shawkins> can't figure it out over here
* shawkins looks around curious as to if kkathman is about
<spstarr_home> can you do a dpkg -S on the ms-its ioslave DSO?
<spstarr_home> that would give me a good hint as to whats missing
<kkathman> yup iM around ...wassup?
<spstarr_home> dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde3/kio_msits.so or so
<spstarr_home> if thats the name of it
<shawkins> yeah, one sec
<seth|lappy> please please don't paste the output of that
<seth|lappy> pastebin it
<seth|lappy> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<seth|lappy> :)
<shawkins> kkathman: nothing, just checking to see if you were there... :)
<spstarr_home> no no, i just need the package name not pastebin :)
<kkathman> heh
<shawkins> kkathman on a more serious note....
<shawkins> kkathman: - and any others that may know this.... I want to create a script that checks for new updates, downloads them, compiles, and then packages..... what language would be best fit for this? bash, perl... python... anything else?
<spstarr_home> is it still chuggin along ?
<shawkins> kchmviewer: /usr/lib/kde3/kio_msits.so
<spstarr_home> !!!!!!
<ubotu> spstarr_home: What?
<shawkins> thats he output :)
<spstarr_home> its in the package?
* spstarr_home looks at the directory
<spstarr_home> unless i need to restart KDE?
<spstarr_home> (?) reload the KIO slaves?
<spstarr_home> i have the file too
<kkathman> shawkins:  any of those is fine, but prolly a bash would be best and easiest
<kkathman> in fact we talked about that earlier today   :)
<spstarr_home> since those are module DSOs, ldconfig won't do it
<spstarr_home> a new konsole didn't work
<kkathman> shawkins: SuSE has something called YOU (YaST Online Updater)  which does actually that
<shawkins> kkathman: not worried about easiest :) just.... any difference in speed? as I won't be just doing small things... but I don't know if a script calling commands can be much different speed wise from one another
<spstarr_home> looks like i need to restart KDE to load a kio_slave
<spstarr_home> hrm, thats not good
<kkathman> shawkins: nah I dont think so...the only thing is plugging the params, and that will be tricky
<shawkins> kkathman: its not for me... its so that I can in turn burn them to a CD or put them up for download.. for my project :)
<enfact> YOU is not web based however
<spstarr_home> some other KDE service i guess needs a way to reload ioslaves
<kkathman> shawkins: for instance..you can do a apt-get update and then apt-get dist upgrade I suppose .. a little error trapping and yer done
<shawkins> kkathman: don't know if you followed anything I said earlier about it, but this site will be a mass distrabution center type thing for just about any piece of open source software out there..
<spstarr_home> oh manually running kioslave
<shawkins> kkathman: so I needed a way to do as much as possible automaticly without working to hard on it all day..
* yellowdart is happy that kmail FINALLY filters IMAP folders in kde3.5
<spstarr_home> ugh, you need to register the io-slave
<kkathman> shawkins: whats to do?? those 2 statements basically :)
<shawkins> kkathman: throwing a script together sounds good to me
<kkathman> you could make it harder I suppose :)
<shawkins> kkathman: so... those two statements work good for ME.... but.. lets go through this... what I'm going to do
<shawkins> ok... I'm making a site, at this site people from around the world will be able to pick the software they like and 1. Download it, 2. Burn it to a CD and have it shipped to them....
<kkathman> shawkins: well, Im not an expert on bash scripts , but there may be some options you need to issue ...dunno
<shawkins> So.... my idea was to have the computer itself download everything, compile, package it, so that when needed I can simply take it and burn it to a CD... that process is automated as well
<enfact> shawkins: will this make specific updates or packages for what the user is running?
<kkathman> shawkins: but if you created a bash script with those two items, feasibly you could have cron run it periodically
<t00r> God gnome is the worst most underdeveloped DE ever
<t00r> Id rather use Xfce without a file browser
<shawkins> kkathman: I realize the options part, but thats figured out as well
<kkathman> excellent!!
<kkathman> yer ahead of me :)
<t00r> sorry ignore my comment
<shawkins> katthman: I realize that part, however, like I said, thats for ME... and... thats also only for this distro, I'm going to support various distros with this
<kkathman> ahh ok
<shawkins> kkathman: do you get it?
<kkathman> sure
<glick> gnome is *ok*
<shawkins> kkathman: Since its not only for me... and not only for kubuntu, I need a way to compile and package many programs... this includes stuff not included or readily avaliable with ubuntu
<shawkins> so... thats where downloading sources and such come in handy, I'll have to type out a thing on this again...
<shawkins> I did it once... a small version of it, so I could get my funding started, here in a week or two I'm hoping to get the last bit of funding done
<shawkins> that part will be a little harder...
<kkathman> shawkins: give me an example of these things?
<shawkins> kkathman: what do you mean? and example process of it?
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<kkathman> shawkins: no, the things that "arent included" etc, cuz ther are scripts already written that do that
<shawkins> kkathman: ok, well... let me type this out and I'll see if it helps..
<kkathman> ok
<grigory> yes, kubuntu reinstalled succesefully
<_greg_> (i was that guy _greg_ who kept asking questions here about an hour ago)
<_greg_> (and whos kubutu crashed then after experiment with kde)
<_greg_> oh, nick changed
<Vge> hmm, i think i should get to sleep, my roommates alarmclock just started to ring :)
<shawkins> kkathman: Everyday, say at noon, the computer will check, through a list of programs set by me, for updates on each one, I'll be using RSS where possible to find new updates, mailing lists, you name it, whatever there is, I'll use it. Once it has that list the computer will fetch the source of each program that is updated. After that is done it will compile each one..... from there it will package each program for whatever distros I sup
<shawkins> does that help at all?
<yellowdart> i just found something quirky with kde3.5 ...i have dual monitors (nvidia 6600gt), and xinerama (instead of twinview).. I can drag windows back and forth across monitors fine, but icons only stay on #1...wierd
<shawkins> odd
<shawkins> but... personally... I like my icons on one window... you know, never thought to add a second monitor to this computer... I have a 17 inch only 10 feet from me unused
<enfact> i need an apple 30in cinema display, period. that will be enough for me
<grigory> can Konversation sit in system tray?
<shawkins> for grins and giggles.. I should add my TV as a screen
<enfact> hehe
<shawkins> all I'd need is an S-video cable.....
<Vge> hmm, can i use realvnc and win2VNC together where i would control linux realvnc from windows?
<shawkins> I could go to wally world and get that...
<shawkins> kkathman: was that what you wanted? if not tell me :)
<iantec> hi its me again .... i want to know how to restore my root privileges since its locked for some reason.
<shawkins> restore?
<shawkins> can you use su?
<shawkins> or...
<kkathman> shawkins: ahhh ok...much more involved than I thought
<yellowdart> BUT...finally i can configure a different wallpaper on each monitor...so, it's worth the tradeoff of icons on only one monitor
<shawkins> passwd root
<shawkins> kkathman: yeah, just a little, lack of talk on my part, my bad
<glick> anyone here familier with Oreilly books
<glick> ?
<shawkins> welll... 'sudo passwd root'
<kkathman> shawkins: so that means you'll need to have some "database" of apps, then some RSS or other processing to flip a status to download or not..
<shawkins> kkathman correct
<glick> http://blipp.com/pawal/artiklar/tcpipillustrated/tcpipillustrated.gif
<glick> haha acheck that out its pecious
<iantec> how do i check if it is still ok....but this is whats happening everytime i need to enter my password to run like for synaptic or other things thaty needs my pass it always says error with conversation with su and it says i have the wroong password but i do have the right password because i can use it before
<kkathman> shawkins: then you would check to see if updates were available, and then download/compile through the list
<yellowdart> shawkins: you can "su" without setting root password... 'sudo -i'
<kkathman> shawkins: I'd say you should look into python probably to help out with this...a little more robust I'd say
<enfact> i would look into python just for simplicity's sake
<enfact> esp with text parsing that seems you will need to do much of
<shawkins> katthman the guy I talked to about this, we exchanged some emails and he started me up.... he said after I got a prototype of everything setup he'd help me get funding for it... T3 line include, along with a 100 CD burner for this... so I'm not worried about a computer getting slowed down by this..
<glick> python is a great language
<glick> i love python
<shawkins> kkathman: ok, thanks
<kkathman> shawkins: let me know if I can help :)
<shawkins> kkathman: now... I've never really used python, anywhere I should start learning it?
<shawkins> kkathman: trust me, you help tons by making me think this out....
<nalioth> shawkins: python.org has links to many helpful educational oppertunities
<shawkins> thanks nalioth
<shawkins> another question... seeing as I don't know much about python.... is there anything good, like anything special, I can do with a python IDE... or will Kate be fine
<enfact> shawkins: check my priv msg
<enfact> there isnt A python IDe
<shawkins> enfact: sorry.. one sec
<enfact> there are ide's with integration
<enfact> so, basically all the usefull stuff regular ide's do for C++ etc..
<enfact> nothing real special
<nalioth> shawkins: 'eric' is a python IDE
<shawkins> nalioth: I'm assuming you know a lot about python.... are you on here a lot? that goes for anyone else that knows python
<nalioth> shawkins: dont assume anything. i know nothing about python other than where to go to learn about it
<shawkins> nalioth: ha, ok, well thanks
<shawkins> kkathman: do you know much of python?
<nalioth> shawkins: i do know a lot about other things, tho
<shawkins> nalioth: like?
<nalioth> shawkins: when you ask a question i can answer, i will
* shawkins waves at kkathman
<shawkins> ok, thanks
* kkathman waves back
<kkathman> I am learning python actually
<kkathman> this christmas I got 2 books on it
<shawkins> oh sweet, I'll probably go out and buy a book or three...
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to get wine working
<shawkins> is python good with user interfaces? or is it more of a command line thing?
<kkathman> shawkins:  I would highly recommend the O'Reilly Books - Learning Python and Python Cookbook
<kkathman> shawkins: you'll need the QT extensions
<kkathman> pyQT
<shawkins> kkathman: thanks, I'll go look that up right now
<kkathman> that will do it for KDE for instance
<nalioth> shawkins: do you use 'alacarte' ?
<shawkins> ok, another question.... the installation program on the CD.. say it has a gui.... is there a way to compile qt with the program or something.... so the host computer doesn't need that extension?
<shawkins> nalioth: never heard of it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shawkins about alacarte
<nalioth> shawkins: this is a fine python app developed by one of our own
<shawkins> its installing now
<FunkyELF> I think I read somewhere that ubuntu has regular releases and will support their releases for a certain amount of time.  Which releases are those?
<FunkyELF> what is the latest release that is an offical supported release?
<nalioth> FunkyELF: releases are every 6 months
<FunkyELF> so 5.10?
<nalioth> FunkyELF: depeding on the issue, there is a 18 to 60 month support window
<nalioth> FunkyELF: 5.10 was released in october (10) 200(5)
<nalioth> FunkyELF: why are you asking in two channels?
<FunkyELF> will there be an easy way to upgrade from 5.10 to the official release of 6.x ?
<nalioth> FunkyELF: i refuse to anser you in two channels with info you got already
<FunkyELF> nalioth, I haven't decided which one I will install and wanted to get a feel for how similar they are
<nalioth> FunkyELF: ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu are the same thing, the only diff is gnome/kde/xfce
<FunkyELF> hrm....
<nalioth> all answers are the same for any *buntu
* FunkyELF loved xfce
<FunkyELF> *loves
<FunkyELF> is there a place where I can browse the current packages in *buntu?
<shawkins> packages.ubuntu.com I think*
<nalioth> shawkins is correct
<FunkyELF> anyone know off hand if the live versions of these *buntu's have MythTV on them?
<shawkins> the one thing I love about me.... the one reason I never had any troubles in math class.... I can remember stuff without even thinking about it... that url came to me a few days ago... never even used it though... just skimmed by it
<specialbuddy> has anyone here used wine
<nalioth> FunkyELF: this one does >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<shawkins> yes special
<shawkins> specialbuddy: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<macd> has anyone seen a bug in kubuntu dapper when any program that does "save as" crashes that program
<LinuxNIT-laptop> apparently kubuntu doesnt like to install off a scratched up cd lol
<specialbuddy> any idea on how to get rid of stuff that I already installed with wine
<LinuxNIT-laptop> it took 30 at the 6% mark then errored and i looked at the cd and it was covered in scratches lmao
<iantec> thius accounts privileges are not working i mean when it come to  actions that needs user passwords
<shawkins> specialbuddy: I think.... delete the .wine directory in you home directory..
<specialbuddy> ok
<shawkins> LinuxNIT-laptop: scratches aren't very good for CD's.... just in case you wanted to know :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> lol i figured that out ;)
<shawkins> specialbuddy: can't promise anything.. but I think thats where its all installed
<FunkyELF> if I install 6.04 will I be able to get to the official release (when it comes out) without wiping out the entire system?
<LinuxNIT-laptop> didnt now they were there or else i woulndt have used it :)
<specialbuddy> I just want to install starcraft and I did but when I go to play it, it says that it can't find the cd
<iantec> is possible to create a public folder where every user can  write and view at that folder?
<shawkins> chmod 777 /folder
<shawkins> chmod 777 ./folder....
<iantec> ic thanks
<shawkins> or you could just... chmod 777 folder
<shawkins> ... either way
<shawkins> first one is wrong unless the folder is at the root of the file system... I think
<macd> FunkyELF: yes you will just need to change your apt sources, and dist-upgrade thereafter
<nalioth> shawkins: be careful giving chmod advice
<shawkins> nalioth: ok, I'm guessing I should probably say what it does or?
<shawkins> the bad parts about it..
<shawkins> something?
<nalioth> shawkins: you should advise folks to not use it outside of their homedir and to be careful using it inside their homedir
<shawkins> ok
<nalioth> shawkins: the wrong permissions on files (even in your homedir) can cause your box to stop working)
<shawkins> thanks, stuff like that you'll have to keep me on top of... I've never helped anyone through irc like this before :)
<specialbuddy> how would I remove a directory such as /.wine
<nalioth_zZz> shawkins: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<shawkins> I'm there
<LinuxNIT-laptop> where can i get a list of or read up on what numbers to use with chmod. the man didntseem to helpful
<nalioth_zZz> LinuxNIT-laptop: ask the great google
<shawkins> specialbuddy: I really don't know the exact risks of deleting that directory, however, 'rmdir .wine' should do it, procede at your own risk... I believe that directory contains the configuration files for your user, running winecfg after that should create a new set of config files
<LinuxNIT-laptop> tried guess i didnt ask  him the right question :-/
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<shawkins> LinuxNIT-laptop I'll look that up, one second
<LinuxNIT-laptop> shawkins, thanks i regoogled and found a good site
<shawkins> http://support.ipswitch.com/kb/WS-19990114-EM01.htm
<shawkins> ok..
<shawkins> welcome back kkathman :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> its even got a niftly litte thing so you can see it work first hand
<LinuxNIT-laptop> http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<LinuxNIT-laptop> dunno why i never saw it before maybe i was just being dumb :-/
<shawkins> I've gotta go.. night
<kkathman> thnx
<kkathman> cya shawkins
<LinuxNIT-laptop> gnight
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ty nalioth_zZz
<LinuxNIT-laptop> why did it never ask for a root password during the install?
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: because the root user is disabled by default
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell LinuxNIT-laptop about root
<LinuxNIT-laptop> so wierd
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: it's actaully a security thing...
<LinuxNIT-laptop> how is that better?
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: os x does the same thing...you can accomplish any root task with sudo ('sudo -i' for a persistent login)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> how is that better?
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: because every linux system has a user 'root' so if it's disabled then they would have to guess your username and password to compromise your system
<yellowdart> not just root's password
<LinuxNIT-laptop> then if there is more than one user the other if he didnt know so much could really screw things up
<yellowdart> well, that's the thing with sudo...only users of a certain group are allowed to use it
<yellowdart> usually 'wheel'
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ok
<kkathman> and you dont know how much you miss sudo, until you dont have it :)
<yellowdart> so, you can create other "non-admin" users that cannot change settings with sudo
<kkathman> I hate having to su to a root account !!!!!
<sampan> is this where i chime in with my little root slogan?
<kkathman> go for it sampan :)
<sampan> roots are for trees! save the trees! use sudo!
<sampan> :X
<LinuxNIT-laptop> why once youhave su'd then you dont have to type sudo before every command
<kkathman> hehe
<yellowdart> hehe
<LinuxNIT-laptop> lol
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: su is like saying "log in as super user"
<LinuxNIT-laptop> yeah i know
<kkathman> LinuxNIT-laptop: I personally believe that people think too much of their ability (nobody believes they are worse than they are)
<kkathman> for THAT REASON ALONE, sudo should be the choice
<kkathman> because there is NO more dangerous thing, than an innept user with root priviledges
<LinuxNIT-laptop> yeah
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: plus with sudo, you only make a mistake if you DELIBERATLY WANT TO
<yellowdart> yeah
<kkathman> and who wants to keep toggling back and forth from their own name and root!! its a waste of time
<LinuxNIT-laptop> and not with su?
<sampan> linuxnit there's a timeout on sudo -- if you're doing multiple commands it won't make you redo the pw every time.  on top of that, you can use an option to have a persistent root session -- in short, you can do everything a root can do and have none of the risk
<kkathman> sudo is very easy and almost 2nd nature
<kkathman> besides, sudo is a much safer model and more robust
<sampan> no risk of getting your su and non-su term mixed up
<kkathman> exactly
<LinuxNIT-laptop> on more question
<yellowdart> sampan: you can also configure sudo (really dangerous) to not need a password from certain users or groups as well
<kkathman> people that su to root  forget they are root and all of a sudden things arent set right
<LinuxNIT-laptop> if it stores the password woulndt that make it easier for some type of script virus to do damage?
<sampan> yellowdart hahaha that sort of defeats the whole purpose -- but it's nice to know linux will obligingly let you shoot yourself in the foot!
<kkathman> LinuxNIT-laptop: how many viruses have you seen on linux?
<LinuxNIT-laptop> kkathman, still havent done that one
<kkathman> hehe.. me neither..as in ZERO
<LinuxNIT-laptop> personally i havent seen one yet but they do exist and its only time before the become more prevelant
<LinuxNIT-laptop> as linux grows so with the num of viruses
<yellowdart> sampan: yeah, 'sudo visudo' is how you configure /etc/sudoers
<kkathman> but there are precautions for that too anyway...like any other security issue
<sampan> yellowdart  with my luck i'd manage to bork the file trying to use vi ... :X
<kkathman> yellowdart: I always think of Phil Collins Sussudio when someone says that
<yellowdart> sampan: actually i think it's nano that it uses...not sure why it's 'visudo' but hey
<yellowdart> kkathman: hehe
<sampan> linuxnit, storing the timeout session is surely no more dangerous than having a terminal session logged in as root -- both sessions have admin rights, so if someone could hijack the sudo-time-out session they could hijack your root session too
<sampan> but at least the sudo session EXPIRES automatically so you don't leave it up accidentally for days
<LinuxNIT-laptop> i dont leave root sessions logged in :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> when im dont so are they :)
<yellowdart> LinuxNIT-laptop: not that you're aware of at least... ;)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> dont = done
<sampan> but you -could- even without intending to (a phone call that interupts ...)!  still the sudo is safer
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ok
<yellowdart> sampan: 'man sudoers' shows you how to load your gun and aim at your foot... :)
<LinuxNIT-laptop> yesssssssssssss
<sampan> hahahaha
<LinuxNIT-laptop> jsut what i want
<LinuxNIT-laptop> ;)
<sampan> yellowdart  you sound like you're almost encouraging me to experiment -- tsk tsk!
<sampan> ;)
<yellowdart> sampan: well...how about "latent safety"...you can have sudo email you everytime you use it...so you can look back and remember :)
<yellowdart> hehe
<yellowdart> nice...i just saw that you can set sudo to insult you if you get the password wrong :)
<macd> be nice to the typog god.
<macd> typo*
<sampan> only thing i would probably use in there would be to lower the timeout -- i almost never need 15 minutes in a row
<sampan> but i'm not sure lowering that is worth having to fiddle with vi :/
<yellowdart> sampan: like i said...sudo visudo brings up nano for me...so it's pretty easy
<sampan> ohhhhhhh ... i missed that ... is that default? or did you have to change a setting?
<sampan> bah, comes up with vi for me
<yellowdart> sampan: i have changed nothing
<yellowdart> maybe it's the default "editor"
<yellowdart> i know how to change that in gentoo.. but not ubuntu
<yellowdart> sampan: what's so hard about vi anyhow :)
<yellowdart> of course i like emacs way better myself
<sampan> yellowdart it's probably not "hard" if i were to take the time to track down tutorials and command explanations, but since i'll almost never use it (not a programmer or techie), it's a rather large time expenditure just to change a file
<yellowdart> sampan: well...there are really 4 things you have to remember...
<yellowdart> 'i' lets you start writing (insert)...'esc' leaves insert mode... ':w" saves a file (non-insert mode) and ':q' quits vi (non-insert mode)
<yellowdart> you can do :wq to write/quit
<yellowdart> sampan: but true...it's hardly worth the effort of anything in-depth if you're not a programmer
<yellowdart> plus not many programmers nowadays like to use vi or emacs...they all get caught up in their gui's :)
<yellowdart> personally i like emacs because i don't like to use my mouse unless i have to...and all emacs is, is a series of hotkeys
<sampan> hehe -- nice to know it's not just us "normal" people who are susceptible to that
<yellowdart> sampan: that's what happens when people grow up with notepad and visual studio...hehe
<yellowdart> i accept i'm a minority
<sampan> yeah ... you're right though, in a purely textual medium the mouse can be inefficient.  that i can understand -- it's the same reason i use irssi instead of xchat or some other gui irc client -- irc is text, keyboard is simply the most efficient way once it's set up right
<yellowdart> sampan: y'know...that earns you a new level of respect from me...not many non-programmers know the power of hotkeys :)
<sampan> lol :D  well i've been on irc since ... sheesh, when i had to telnet into networks ;/  color and gui?  pffffffft!  it was -all- text and all monochrome :D
<yellowdart> sampan: really, the only thing that i use a "mouse" for in any extended means...in photoshop on my mac. and even then i use my graphics tablet, so it's not even really a mouse
<yellowdart> hehe...zmodem!!! that's how i used to access the internet through the public library's system
<yellowdart> 9600 baud :)
<sampan> hahahaha -- good old days
<thompa> how can i make windows default boot in grub
<thompa> i want to switch it so ubutu is not first default
<thompa> do i simply edit grub?
<yellowdart> thompa: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yellowdart> the line that says default 0...change to whatever number windows is
<thompa> ok, i figured, was just wondering if there was something new
<thompa> like a setup choice or something
<thompa> thanks
<yellowdart> down at the bottom are all your boot options... start counting from the top at 0, 1, 2...n
<yellowdart> whatever one is windows change 'default n'
<thompa> ok
<thompa> also can i remove the old kernel entries i guess
<yellowdart> well, actually...if you remove them with synaptic or adept then grub auto-updates to remove them too
<thompa> thats nice
<yellowdart> thompa: but, yes...you can remove them
<yellowdart> i would suggest commenting them out though if you're going to do that
<thompa> yellowdart: are you using kde 3.5?
<yellowdart> yes
<yellowdart> just upgraded about 3 hours ago
* kkathman has upgraded both his Kubuntu and SuSE to KDE3.5
<kkathman> very nice features added :)
<thompa> konqueror is fast
<thompa> thanks again, good night!
<insanekane> hello aseigo
<thompa> kubuntu is real nice now
<thompa> system settings seems to be fixed now
<thompa> or maybe thats kde 3.5
<thompa> is there a question bot here?
<thompa> !realplayer
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thompa> i think kaffeine will play real formats now
<thompa> !css
<ubotu> thompa: Are you on ritalin?
<thompa> how do i get real codecs stuff?
<thompa> i dont want real player
<sampan> ubotu tell thompa about restrictedformats
<sampan> thompa, check ubotu's pm ... that link should get you going
<xwolf-> what do i have to edit in xorg.conf so that i can run my kubuntu with 1024x768 under vmware?
<thompa> thanks, i heard real player is unnecessary now for streaming bbc
<thompa> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> well, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<sampan> thompa, no problem.  i don't do much multimedia, so i have no idea about BBC streams (though i do read their text articles every so often)
<thompa> i think kde can do it all now
<hydenesse> kubuntu is great
<yellowdart> well, it's time for me go to bed...
<hydenesse> anyone know where ican get xmms for kubuntu???
<sampan> g'night yellowdart  :)
<yellowdart> sampan: later :)
<sampan> hydenesse  if you have the repos enabled, you can get xmms through adept (or in konsole by: sudo aptitude install xmms ... or sudo apt-get install xmms)
<thompa> ipod poped right up
<thompa> im using it only for hard drive backup
<sampan> that's an expensive HD backup -- how about you send me the ipod, and i'll send you a 60 GB hd in a usb enclosure!?
<sampan> <_<
<sampan> >_>
<thompa> its an older model
<thompa> shakes a bit
<sampan> ahhhh
<thompa> i never used it for music
<thompa> auf weidersein!
<hubbadub> i have a question for you guys, what is the best Linux IRC client?
<hubbadub> im specifically looking for something that will save my username/password in the bookmarks, which i cant fiqure out how to make konversation do
<sampan> hubbadub  you will get many different responses.  really, it's all up to you and your tastes.  xchat, konversation, irssi, bitchx, kvirc -- they all have their advocates
<jariep1_> how do I get mail can somebody help me with ddclient
<jariep1_> for dyndns
<sampan> hubbadub  in konversation, open up the server list, then click on the "default identity" for the server in question -- then you can hit "edit" and set up commands to auto-execute on connect
<hydenesse> iddnt have repos ..and my computer is in standalone mode...
<hydenesse> how do i get xmms rpm..
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ilba7r> hydenesse, look for .deb rpm is for redhat based distro this is deb based one
<hydenesse> it is the same with any other xmms?
<hydenesse> ups
<hydenesse> .deb??
<ilba7r> hydenesse, they are diff binaries
<hydenesse> xmms.deb?
<ilba7r> hydenesse, do you use synaptic
<ilba7r> hydenesse, i guess you use kubuntu so the package managers are adapet and kynaptic. launch them and search for the binary (program) or library you need
<hydenesse> its different with any other rpm??
<hydenesse> whats make kubuntu more powerfull from the other distro?
<ilba7r> hydenesse, we do not install rpm in kubuntu not unless there is no deb or source package which is highly unlikely
<hydenesse> so are we free from depedencies???
<ilba7r> hydenesse, they are all linux. The diff is with the support you get till you learn linux. And with the ease of maintaining your os and packages
<ilba7r> and in this ubuntu is really good
<hydenesse> i usually use FC 3 and mandrake 9
<ilba7r> hydenesse, there are dependencies but are not a hastle like rpm. Debian is known for it superb package management. You can check these information on Distrowatch.com for comparison between diff distros and package managements
<ilba7r> hydenesse, i come form suse and mandrake the transition will take some time but it was worth it for me
<hydenesse> the debian packages always complete with their depedencies?
<hydenesse> is the debian packages always complete with their depedencies?
<hubbadub> sampan, thanks for the advice on how to auto-login to different channels!
<hubbadub> i got it working all good now
<sampan> hubbadub  glad to hear it :)  almost all irc clients will do that -- so don't let it stop you from experimenting with other clients if you get the urge :)
<hubbadub> cool, thanks, but im not sure that is necessary, the layout and simplicity of konversation is probably all i will ever need :D
<hydenesse> where can i find package for xmms in kubuntu??(without rpos)..
<sampan> perfect! it's all about choice -- if you're happy that's really the only thing that counts :D
<ilba7r> hydenesse, if you use the package management you forget about dependencies. If you do not use it you will take care of dependencies
<sampan> hydenesse  you can download it directly from http://packages.ubuntu.com  ... to install then: dpkg -i package.name.here
<hydenesse> thanks sampan
<sampan> hydenesse  but as ilba7r said, if you go that route, dependencies can be a huge problem.
<hydenesse> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<hydenesse> ??
<sampan> the repos via package managers take care of all the dependencies for you - ubuntu is really designed as an online-OS in that way
<hydenesse> u mean diskless?
<sampan> after install, yes -- there's no need for a disk anymore (all the packages on the install disk are installed already)
<hydenesse> oooo
<hydenesse> its rather same with yum in fedora??
<hydenesse> am i right??
<hydenesse> is ubuntu live cd?
<sampan> ubuntu has a livecd and an install cd.  (kubuntu too)
<inc|stone> how can i get drivers for soundblaster live?
<inc|stone> 24 bit
<hubbadub> i just noticed some new kernel headers were installed for me with apt-get upgrade, can anyone explain exactly what that is?
<hubbadub> i mean how important are they? since it auto reconfigures grub, which is slightly irritating
<ilba7r> hubbadub, most probably it is a security update. The image and headers are updated together
<hubbadub> ok cool so its important then :D
<ilba7r> yes i am installing it now and it is security update allright
<hubbadub> is there away to avoid having kernel/header/image updates not alter my grub flags?
<hubbadub> for instance my initng flag
<ilba7r> hubbadub, sorry i do not know how to do that. I wish i knew though
<ilba7r> by the way the image update change grub. the header is just the header c files you might need if you compile something
<ilba7r> so they go together
<ilba7r> ok need to reboot now to see if something is messed up in my grub too :) take care
<hubbadub> cool thanks ilba
<sampan> does the update actually change the bootflags?  or just the kernel image name?
<inc|stone> You have selected Live! 24-bit and Linux Sorry, no Creative updates are available for the selected query.
<inc|stone> :/
<hubbadub> no probs i take it ilba
<ilba7r> the menu need re edititn
<ilba7r> the grub-menu i mean
<visik7> anyone can see this stream with any player rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net:80/5/2047/1413/2_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/mw_2006_3_110.mov
<ilba7r> other than that i did not compile to many modules. The main problem i used to have before was the ndiswrapper
<hubbadub> yeah i was pretty lucky that all my hardware worked out of the box, well i had some trouble with my ATI drivers, but thats a issue for a lot of folks, same as ndiswrapper acutally
<ilba7r> hubbadub, you know i did not want to install the ATi drivers just for that. Lost 3-d accel but better than the hastle
<ilba7r> hubbadub, how well the drivers work. I heared a lot of problems with them. Another reason i was scared not to install them
<hubbadub> well, it made my fonts look pretty different for some reason
<hubbadub> so i had to do a lot of readjusting there
<hubbadub> but they seem to work great for me now that i actually got them working
<hubbadub> which took about 2 weeks lol
<ilba7r> wow
<ilba7r> i have an old card supposdly will work well. 9600 yet i am not tempted to loose such time trying to make it work
<mth`MAW> Hello @all
<hubbadub> well i followed the tutorial on the forums about 4 different times but it wasnt working for me, then just last week i tried a "modrobe rm fglx" , then added it again after reinstalling the drivers, and now it works perfectly
<ilba7r> and now you will redow that again everytime the linux-image is updated
<hubbadub> awesome
<hubbadub> lol
<hubbadub> i should just go back to the ATI driver then, i think, i dont game much
<ilba7r> same here i do not game at all
<hubbadub> maybe a hour a week of Enemy territory, but its not a big deal to give that up to have stable video drivers
<hubbadub> ive been thinking about selling my 9800 on ebay for about 70-80 bucks and getting a nvidia 6600gt for about 130
<hubbadub> i hear the nvidia drivers are head and shoulders better then ATI's
<ilba7r> hubbadub, the problem is you will also have to compile the nivida drivers
<visik7> anyone can see this stream with any playerhttp://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/mw2006/m_mw_2006_650_ref.mov
<visik7> anyone can see this stream with any player http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/mw2006/m_mw_2006_650_ref.mov
<ilba7r> visik7, i tried and it did not work sorry
<inc|stone> how did i unpack files calls README.txt.gz?
<visik7> ilba7r: no, the one above doesn't work anymore try the other
<hubbadub> didnt work for me either visik, acutally, it froze firefox for me lol
<visik7> hubbadub: no open it with mplayer or other mov capable player
<ilba7r> visik7, does not work either
<hubbadub> not for me either, what is it vis?
<visik7> ilba7r: :((
<hubbadub> is there any video stream rippers to rip it right to wmv as opposed to watching the stream?
<ilba7r> visik7, not even in vlc
<hubbadub> mov i mean
<tanzender_uhu> Hallchen
<visik7> ilba7r: seems to be a know problem
<ilba7r> visik7, do you have a link on that?
<ilba7r> for i ve been through that problem too and did not manage to solve it either
<weedar> How do I get amarok to play mp3s? I followed the instructions on the amarok wiki..
<paines> hi
<ilba7r> hi
<paines> i have a problem with kicker. everytime I shut down my box, kicker crashes. breezy and dapper3. anyone experinecing the same
<hubbadub> did you change the engine in amarok weedar?
<hubbadub> what programs are in your system tray paines?
<paines> hubbadub: k.menu, amarok, kontact, firefox and konqueror
<hubbadub> well i would try disabling the system tray for a shutdown and see if it happens, and i would also try a reinstall of kicker, try that 1st acutally
<paines> hubbadub: okay. i will try that. thanks
<Tm_T> paines: actually, if it's not too big trouble, compile kicker yourself, no crashes here since ;)
<hubbadub> i cant remember what program it was, but on hoary, a program would crash kicker if it was in the system tray on a shutdown (its been since fixed though)
<paines> hubbadub: must be. cause the default configuration won't crash. only after I drop my favorites there
<weedar> hubbadub, for some weird reason it worked after I quit amarok and started it again, even though I already had restarted it after installing the necessary addons to gstreamer-engine. :)
<hubbadub> so it is working properly now?
<juif> hola... would software compiled for debian run on kubuntu ?
<paines> juif: depends on the dependencies of the software, like libs etc
<ilba7r> juif not all
<ilba7r> juif, the problem with deb targeting kernel module
<hubbadub> computers are odd sometimes :D
<juif> was just wonderin' cause i saw somewhere that kubuntu was based on debian
<ilba7r> juif, most probbably you will find what ever you need in the repos of ubuntu
<juif> i find almost everything i need in the repos :)
<juif> just a few emulators i will need to compile myself, i gather
<juif> can i have the link to that ubuntu page about compiling software for it ? anyone got it handy ?
<weedar> hubbadub, yes it's working as it should. sorry for late reply :)
<hubbadub> cool weedar, blast some good tunes for me
<ilba7r> juif, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<weedar> hubbadub, way ahead of you ;)
<hubbadub> heh
<juif> any special reason why video looks very strange when playing full screen ?
<juif> i tried a few different players
<juif> but whenever i play a file at something else than its original resolution
<juif> it looks all jittery
<paines> juif: what are you using for playing vids
<paines> Tm_T: you just recompiled kicker ?
<juif> i tried VLC and uuh, that other thing that came with kubuntu
<juif> if you mean hardware
<juif> its just some onboard thing
<juif> VIA
<paines> no no, the software
<juif> ok
<paines> try xine
<juif> i did
<juif> thats the one
<juif> lemme try again
<juif> nope
<juif> its just awful
<juif> like i was trying to play it on a tandy 1000
<juif> drops to around 3 FPS when full screen
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<paines> well, via is an awful chipset. but thy made an via optimized xine version. http://sourceforge.net/projects/viaexp/
<Tm_T> paines: yes
<Tm_T> paines: I recompile kicker about twice a week
<paines> Tm_T: and that did it? wow
<Tm_T> paines: well, here
<ilba7r> twice a week Tm_T do you like recompiling it that often :)
<Tm_T> paines: that crash might be timing issue
<Tm_T> ilba7r: well, that's not often, I use devel stuff
<hubbadub> notes the irony of ubotu using 4 lines
<Tm_T> ilba7r: I compile amaroK ~5 times a day
<ilba7r> i suspected that just kidding you
<Tm_T> ;)
<paines> Tm_T: okay. i will try that. thanks for the hint
<Tm_T> paines: np, use svn if you're familiar with it
<paines> Tm_T: yup. using it for  development too
<Tm_T> paines: excellent
<Tm_T> paines: just use --enable-debug=full when cofiguring, so if it still crashing, you're able to track it, maybe
<paines> Tm_T: okay. thx
<Phazeman> hi all. sin'ce i've ever done this myself, i would like to have some explanation/read some article about... i want tu upgrade my existing ubuntu breezy to the newly released dapper beta 3... can someone point me to any document explainging the process ? thanks in advance
<ilba7r> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Phazeman> ilba7r: i know those facts... but still i want to try it... i know that to do the update i have to change the sources list but i've never done this for updating the whole distro...
<ilba7r> !dapper drake
<ubotu> I heard dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<ilba7r> Phazeman, i would suggest the second approach if you just need to try it. this way you will not break breezy
<Phazeman> ilba7r: you mean the chroot ?
<ilba7r> yap
<Phazeman> thanks much.. will try that... but i wanted to see all the new improvements in the GUI
<Phazeman> like the updates icons and the new control panel and stuff
<Phazeman> just interested to see it
<ilba7r> Phazeman, this will show it all to you
<ilba7r> Phazeman, if you replace breezy though it is kind of guranteed it will break something. most of the time your sound
<Phazeman> ilba7r: i will try to get the chroot first... though, last time i've done this was with MDK 8.2.... will haev to clean the rust...
<ilba7r> good luck than
<tomplast> can anyone tell me how you translate documents?
<tomplast> Im from Sweden and I thought that it would be nice if more documents were translated into Swedish.
<robotgeek> tomplast: mostly using launchpad
<tomplast> how?
<tomplast> I have been able to translate programs through rosetta
<tomplast> but this launchpad I don't really know of
<tomplast> can you give me a url or something?
<robotgeek> tomplast: moment, pulling it up
<tomplast> thanks :)
<robotgeek> tomplast: the only url i can pull right now is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<tomplast> oki thanks
<tomplast> btw what is the best way to start programming in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<tomplast> is it python?
<robotgeek> tomplast: /j #ubuntu-translators
<tomplast> ah :)
<tomplast> thank you robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> tomplast: not too many ppl in there :(
<tomplast> :/
<tomplast> it sad
<tomplast> but do you know anything about programming?
<galorin> Does anyone in here have experience with sleep states?  I'm trying to get suspend to disk and suspend to ram working.  The system appears to go down fine, but coming back up is problematic.
<galorin> tomplast, do you have any previous programming experience?
<tomplast> hmm, C/C++, Assembly, basic
<tomplast> but nothing advanced
<tomplast> i think i have read that python is quite easy to learn and that ubuntu/kubuntu tries to focus more at python
<robotgeek> tomplast: /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<tomplast> why?
<tomplast> i mean, programmings isnt such a offtopic :/
<tomplast> programming
<tomplast> okioki
<tomplast> bye
<robotgeek> tomplast: not related to kubuntu support
<tomplast> oki
<robotgeek> tomplast: don't leave :)
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> then i can ask for some more support then i guess :P
<galorin> Assembl.. nothing advanced eh? LOL  Anyhow, what sort of stuff do you want to program?  If you want to do scripting, use whatever language the script needs.  For more advanced programs, use whatever language would work best with the program.
<tomplast> games galorin ;)
<tomplast> have you tried dapper drake robotgeek?
<robotgeek> tomplast: actually on it right now :)
<tomplast> is it working good?
<galorin> tomplast, 3d, 2d, text?
<robotgeek> tomplast: i am on the live cd since 5 minutes
<tomplast> galorin: 2d
<tomplast> robotgeek: is the video-bug fixed? so that you can use webcams
<robotgeek> tomplast: i like what i see till now
<robotgeek> tomplast: no sure, you mean in kopete?
<tomplast> robotgeek: yup an in amsn, it doesnt work anywhere. not for me anyway
<robotgeek> tomplast: hmm, i am not sure. sorry don't have a webcam yet
<tomplast> robotgeek: oh :(. but it isnt so nice when your whole system freezes as soon as you want to use your webcam :/
<galorin> If you've got C experience, go with that, and maybe hit happypenguin.org, and look at the projects there.  You can get access to source code for loads of the games, and see what they use, and how they use it.
<tomplast> galoring: thanks :). then I have something todo tody :P
<tomplast> today
<robotgeek> hey melonipoika , did you get any solution to your problem?
<galorin> Maybe I'l wait until my new vid card arrives before trying to get resume working.  I'll be using nvidia drivers, instead of whatever funky thing is on-board this PC.
<_max_> Anyone successfully gotten a onboard graphics card and a Geforce card working with 3 monitors?
<_max_> i can't for the life of me get it working.
<_max_> onboard : i810 , pci : Geforce MX4000 (vga+dvi)
<paines> _max_: http://gentoo-wiki.com/EvilDick%27s_Triple_Monitors
<_max_> im guessing my Geforce mx4000 is using dubble buffer, does that module come with nvidia package? or do i need to get that on my own?
<DocTomoe> I have a dapper problem, maybe someone can show me where to look: MySQL5 does no longer work in combination with PHP5, tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)" ... what can I do?
<andrzej> jest moe kto z polski?
<DocTomoe> I dont even get all the characters you wrote, andrzej . You might try #kubuntu-pl
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<DocTomoe> Hi, old-fasioned printer control language on some strange chemical formula I do not remember
<_max_> paines : its still not activating any other monitor =/ iv tried like 10 of those sort of configs.
<_max_> starting to wonder if its this crap card.
<irasu> hi
<crimsun> hi
<irasu> How to change the resovlution durable? I tried the option in kcontrol, but it didn`t work.
<crimsun> do you mean use a different resolution, like 1280x960 vs. 1024x768?
<irasu> crimsun: No. Just want to change the resolution.
<crimsun> irasu: does the System Settings not workL
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> !tell irasu about fixres
<irasu> crimsun: thank you. got i working
<Mias> oh no: mias@(none):~$ sudo passwd root
<Mias> sudo: unable to lookup (none) via gethostbyname()
<Mias> but I gave my host a name yesterday!
<robotgeek> Mias: did you change it manually, it also needs to be in /etc/hosts
<Mias> how to get admin rights now, except copying my old passwd file?
<Mias> robotgeek: yes, I said hostname $name as root
<robotgeek> Mias: okay, now are you trying to enable root?
<Mias> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> Mias: why?
<Mias> because sudo also dont work
<robotgeek> Mias: did you reboot after that?
<Mias> robotgeek: yes I did
<robotgeek> Mias: i know that you have to change the hostname in /etc/hosts, but i don't remember how i managed to fix this issue. maybe edit it from the single user mode?
<Mias> robotgeek: what exactly has to be written there?
<robotgeek> Mias: the hostname there will be different, which is causing the lookup issue
<Mias> hmm there is no /etc/hosts at all..
<robotgeek> Mias: ask in #ubuntu also
<C-O-L-T> hello
<C-O-L-T> Can I ask what is edubuntu?
<Vivaldi> hello
<rance_> Iits a flavor of ubuntu devoted to schools
<Vivaldi> whats the flight thing?
<C-O-L-T> rance_: what does contain which I can't find in ubuntu?
<rance_> whats the command to reconfigure X (again :-)
<rance_> not sure, but if kubuntu is any indication edubuntu is just a different subset of default starting packages, but all the packages come from the same repository
<rance_> gotta GO
<DjDarkman> hy ,i tried to update to the latest kde ,kde 3.5 but ,there are broken packeges in my list ,what should i do?
<robotgeek> Vivaldi: flight is the latest release on the Dapper sequence indicating a milestone
<Vivaldi> :(
<Vivaldi> robotgeek, thanks
<Vivaldi> i downloaded the image yesterday
<Vivaldi> (the old one)
<Vivaldi> now there's a new one
<Vivaldi> too bad
<DjDarkman> is flight dapper out?
<DjDarkman> and it is stable?
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<DjDarkman> robotgeek: djdarkman.4ya.us/snapshot1.png ,please chek this i want to upgrade to kde 3.5 and i get this
<shawkins-away> I upgraded fine....
<shawkins-away> but mines was from a fresh install...
<shawkins-away> mines*mie
<shawkins-away> *mine
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: open up a console, please
<DjDarkman> ok robotgeek done
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: sudo apt-get upgrade
<DjDarkman> ok i get dependencies
<DjDarkman> so that`s the problem
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DjDarkman> hmmm i get more dependencies
<DjDarkman> should i satisfy them all and then update?
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: does it say broken?
<DjDarkman> no robotgeek it displays dependecies for example
<DjDarkman>  akregator: Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<DjDarkman>   kaddressbook: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<DjDarkman>                 Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: sudo apt-get install akregator
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ sudo apt-get install akregator
<DjDarkman> Reading package lists... Done
<DjDarkman> Building dependency tree... Done
<DjDarkman> akregator is already the newest version.
<DjDarkman> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<DjDarkman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DjDarkman> ...
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: apt-get -f install then
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: please use the pastebin to paste
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DjDarkman> ok ,but what does apt-get f exactly do?
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: man apt-get
<DjDarkman> k robotgeek 10x
<melonipoika> Hi, i need the kernel sources to compile ndiswrapper. I download and installed a package called linux-source that i found with synaptic and match with my kernel, but when i type "make" i get an error saying that it couln't find the kernel source. Can you tell me the exact name of the package i need to install or how to do it?
<robotgeek> melonipoika, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<melonipoika> ok, thank you very much
<melonipoika> robotgeek: did you manage with the usb booting?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: it works in dapper
<melonipoika> really? i installed dapper on the usb disk and i couldn't boot from it, i am not sure if my bios is ale to do it, at least it is saying that you can boot from usb 3 1/2 drive...
<robotgeek> melonipoika: hmm, that's what the guys doing the live cd told me :)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: i was able to boot into my hdd from the live cd, have tried usb hdd yet
<Vivaldi> use the --force, melonipoika
<hawking> are there any zip password recovery tools for linux?
<Vivaldi> ?
<eXistenZ> I find my Konqueror web browser quite slow, although I have a nice speed when downloading
<fit4lfe> is it a good idea to install automatix on your 32 bit chroot ?
<ForrestFunk> hello
<ForrestFunk> can someone in here help me with a konversation problem?
<Riddell> ForrestFunk: you have to say what the problem is
<ForrestFunk> i want to know if there is some kind of perform ... so that i can automatically perform "auth command" at quakenet
<thompa> im having some problem with fonts
<thompa> id like to adjust them to a better state, i know i can do that in settings, but it still is not so good
<thompa> first they looked bad in konsole and firefox,
<thompa> i set my fonts to default but they still look somewhat poor
<eXistenZ> how can I add the home folder shortcut to my desktop?
<thompa> have you tried right click on desktop?
<thompa> eXistenZ: seems to be a problem
<thompa> im just trying to myself
<mixi> nvidia
<mixi> hello
<mixi> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thompa> eXistenZ: you can in system menu s, go to users folder, link it to desktop
<Tm_T> mixi: hullo :)
<thompa> hi'
<thompa> does someone know how to fix fonts?
<thompa> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<mixi> Tm_T: :)
<thompa> seems no matter what i do fonts are bad
<_root> wenas noxes
<jose> hi all, does anyone know how to configure ndiswrapper? i think that the driver is already in the kernel so i dhoudln't install anything, but typing "ndiswrapper -i" i get error saying command not found
<seashell11> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<knubbe-> is there a way to log my wlan connection? alert/write to file if it goes down
<jose> thanks
<visik7> ,
<visik7> knubbe-: iwevents
<visik7> knubbe-: iwevent
<knubbe-> visik7: thanks!
<jimb0> anyone have experience patching madwifi on kubuntu?
<visik7> madwifi is in kubuntu
<visik7> modprobe ath_pci
<jimb0> i know
<visik7> but ?
<jimb0> but im trying to 'patch' it
<visik7> why ?
<jimb0> because i play with wep cracking on my AP just for learning
<jimb0> and it works
<jimb0> but its slow
<jimb0> and i suspect a driver issue
<visik7> ok what's the problem with the module provided by ubuntu ?
<jimb0> nothing really, but i suspect if i used a patched driver it would work faster
<jimb0> have you done wep cracking before?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> with madwifi too
<jimb0> so heres my issue then
<jimb0> i get IVs
<jimb0> but slowly, about 1/5th speed i should get them
<jimb0> so im going to try changing the drivers around
<jimb0> using 'patched' drivers
<visik7> with injection ?
<jimb0> yes
<thompa> how can i fix konsole fonts to look better?
<visik7> and the speed that you refer to is ?
<jimb0> well
<jimb0> about 1000 IVs in 7 secs
<jimb0> other people ive talked to, and the flash demos ive seen, will get 1000 IVs in about 1.5 secs
<visik7> jimb0: we crack our  128bit wep in 2 hours
<visik7> jimb0: don't remember the speed of IVs
<jimb0> yeah
<jimb0> 2 hours is how long it takes me
<jimb0> for 128bit
<jimb0> shouldnt take but 20 mins
<jimb0> well you know maybe a little more than that
<jimb0> it should be faster is what im saying.
<jimb0> im suspecting a driver issue.
<Xemanth^^^> from what package i get xorg includes and headers
<visik7> jimb0: no should take 2 hour
<visik7> it's normal
<jimb0> im telling you ive talked to people about it and they are getting much faster
<visik7> 'couse the same test is reproduced with a prism54
<thompa> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig so my fonts now look better
<visik7> depend on the key
<jimb0> no
<thompa> xterm or konsole fonts are awful though
<jimb0> im talking speed of getting IVs alone
<jimb0> not aircrack speed
<jimb0> aircrack is all cpu
<jimb0> madwifi injection is very little cpu
<visik7> I mean depend on the key if it could be discovered in less time than normal
<jimb0> that's a different issue
<jimb0> that's an issue of how MANY IVs
<jimb0> not how fast you're receiving them
<visik7> btw I've tried the latest cvs of mad-wifi and the speed was 2hours
<jimb0> when was that?
<visik7> 1 month ago
<visik7> more or less
<jimb0> k
<visik7> maybe with madwifi-ng but injection is a problem with that driver
<visik7> (i.e. doesn't work)
<jimb0> yeah im kind of hesitant
<jimb0> because it works....
<jimb0> just want to make it work faster
<visik7> what works ?
<p337> Hey everyone...... How would i go about putting my laptop in standby?
<jimb0> wep cracking in general
<p337> is this possible with kubuntu?
<visik7> I'm going to take a coffe be back soon
<jimb0> p337 if your laptop is like mine it hates acpi
<jimb0> so i use the noapic and acpi=off options at boot
<p337> this will allow me to put my laptop into sleep mode?
<jimb0> probably not
<jimb0> :)
<p337> heh.....
<jimb0> but it fixed a bunch of hardware problems i was having
<jimb0> mainly with interrupts
<p337> well most of my hardware is good except sound... i just have to spend some time working on that
<p337> I just need to be able to go into standby... because i cannot be loading the kernel between classes... and then connecting to the wireless network...
<p337> by then the class has already started
<visik7> ubuntu has suspend2 patch
<seashell11> p337: try Preferences > Power Control > Laptop Battery
<p337> aight.... lemme reboot with kubuntu
<p337> ok.... i totally forgot what you said to do
<p337> heh....
<Vge> <seashell11> p337: try Preferences > Power Control > Laptop Battery
<p337> thanks
<jimb0> doesnt mean it will work
<jimb0> hibernate/suspend would work on my laptop until it wanted to come out of them
<jimb0> (the screen would remain black, only option was hard shutdown)
<seashell11> jimb0: Don't have to be so pessimistic, it might work, might as well try
<p337> ok... i am a little lost...  where do i find power control preferences
<p337> lol.. nvm....
<thompa> hello
<jimb0> uhm, wasnt pessimistic, was warning
<jimb0> p337 system settings
<p337> yeah i got it thanks
<thompa> i could not find anything about konsole fonts on forum
<jimb0> but generally i am pessimistic
<jimb0> for the record
<seashell11> jimb0: and I'm probably to much the opposit lol :-P
<p337> ok.. im gonna try it
<jimb0> its cool. thats good. people dont really like me very much.
<thompa> hey is this thing on?
<jimb0> no
<thompa> ok
<jimb0> is somebody talking?
<seashell11> p337: you might have to right click the battery icon the hit suspend or whatever you want, I always have to right click the battery icon to hibernate
<seashell11> p337: in the system tray
<jimb0> theres an option to allow your computer to have those abilities
<thompa> has anybody had font issues with konsole?
<jimb0> theres a list of checkboxes of what you want to allow on your Kbattery system tray icon
<thompa> it seems i fixed it by changing schema in settings
<jimb0> ie hibernate, suspend, cpu throttling
<jimb0> thompa: no
<jimb0> is your resolution correct?
<thompa> ok
<jimb0> :p
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> i went through xorg.conf yes
<seashell11> jimb0: do you know if there is a command line option for hibernating?
<jimb0> no idea
<jimb0> google
<jimb0> not being an ass, just saying that i dont know, so google is best bet
<jimb0> i feel like i have to filter my words ever since you called me a pessimist.
<thompa> well it works if i use transparent schema, the dfault is scratchy looking
<jimb0> change the font options around in the term
<jimb0> what term do you use
<thompa> it says konsole?
<jimb0> and what version of kubuntu?
<seashell11> jimb0: yea, iv'e tried google once, guess ill go have another shot at it, sometimes the second time you search you do something different and TADA! :-)
<jimb0> yeah konsole is default
<thompa> its a default new install
<jimb0> right
<jimb0> okay
<jimb0> then i dont know what to tell you it should be pretty like the rest of the OS
<thompa> though i installed kde 3.5
<jimb0> thats good
<jimb0> 3.5 = new
<jimb0> oh you're saying
<jimb0> your install cd didnt have 3.5?
<p3372> That did not work.... it just turned off when i closed the lid
<thompa> i installed ubuntu, then changed repos for 3.5, and installed kubuntu (kde 3.5)
<jimb0> hahaha
<jimb0> owned
<jimb0> i told you to watch out man
<p3372> lol indeed
<Xemanth^^^> from what package i get xorg includes and headers, that i can compile kvirc cvs
<jimb0> acpi is teh blow in linux as far as i can tell
<thompa> something else is affecting fonts, im not sure what
<jimb0> its just terrible with IRQs and APIC and ACPI and APM and all that shit
<jimb0> no idea thompa
<thompa> it works anyway
<jimb0> change font settings
<thompa> as long as i dont use default settings
<jimb0> unless that doesnt fix anything
<thompa> no that wont work
<thompa> i had to change schema
<jimb0> yeah i have no idea what you mean by scratchy
<thompa> well ugly
<jimb0> or that
<thompa> chicken virus scratchy
<jimb0> ohhh okay
<jimb0> apply the chicken virus patch
<thompa> ha
<visik7> re
<Blippe> is there more people than me that has font problems in kubuntu? Some boots, the font is real freaking tiny, altough the settings haven't changed. How do i fix that?
<Xemanth^^^> chicken virus? :D
<jimb0> apt-get install chickenvirusvaccine
<thompa> i can help with fonts
<jimb0> i dont have any font problems
<jimb0> and i have an el-cheapo laptop
<Blippe> thompa ?
<visik7> jimb0: try on #madwifi
<jimb0> k worth a shot, thanks
<thompa> just a sec, i found some solutions, been playing with this all morning
<jimb0> im already on #whax and #remote-exploit
<thompa> Blippe: Is your montior resolution correct firstly?
<thompa> Blippe: i have lcd so had to enter vert and horz sync in xorg.conf
<thompa> Blippe: then....sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<thompa> 
<jimb0> whats up with all the sudo, i hate not logging in as root all the time
<seashell11> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jimb0> ....
<jimb0> i hope that was a bot response
<jimb0> because duh.
<thompa> Blippe: you there?
<visik7> jimb0: sudo -i
<jimb0> i know
<jimb0> but still
<thompa> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Blippe> thompa dimensions are the same (2560x1024)  actually, the xserver is just like always!
<jimb0> dont want to type that all the time
<jimb0> why not log in as root?
<Blippe> I will try that!
<visik7> jimb0: sudo passwd
<visik7> jimb0: and set the root passwd
<jimb0> uhm what?
<jimb0> why would i want to do that if im logged in as root all the time
<seashell11> jimbo read the page that the bot gave you, it will tell you why not to log in as root
<thompa> Blippe: x out and in again after that
<jimb0> i know the basic reason
<jimb0> you can fuck stuff up
<Blippe> ok!
<seashell11> if you are logged in as root you can very easily change things without your knowlecge that will break your system
<seashell11> highly unadvisable
<thompa> Blippe: also make sure all is set to default
<jimb0> yeah i dont care too much
<bipolar> jimb0: if you want a root shell, sudo -s
<jimb0> if it breaks ill reinstall if i have to
<seashell11> very unsecure, if other people break into your system
<jimb0> k
<jimb0> hope they dont!
<jimb0> :o
<thompa> in konsole i had to choose a schema and it cleared out the ugly xterm fonts
<jimb0> cool.
<thompa> Blippe: do you have a nvidia card or anything like?
<visik7> jimb0: seems no answers from madwifi staff
<seashell11> kdesu konqueror will give you a root file browser
<seashell11> sudo -i a root terminal
<seashell11> but it is best not to totally log in as root since you can do things this way
<thompa> Blippe:  i also did "fc-cache
<thompa> "
<thompa> dont know if that even does anything, but its working now
<ninnghizidha> Hello. I need help with OpenOffice's Template-System ... may someone help me doing it?
<thompa> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<bipolar> ninnghizidha: you probbly want to ask in #openoffice
<hatake_kakashi> anyone happen to know how do I upgrade to the latest released version of kubuntu? I tried apt-get upgrade, but I'm only getting files specifically for that release? TIA
<bipolar> or is that #openoffice.org
<thompa> ninnghizidha: are you trying to save as a template?
<bipolar> hatake_kakashi: you need to edit your sources file to point to breezy
<seashell11> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hatake_kakashi> bipolar: cool, will search up for that on the forums :)
<hatake_kakashi> thanks
<seashell11> you could go there and make a new sources.list file for breezy
<thompa> ninnghizidha: this is the general link for templates http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/
<seashell11> hatake_kakashi: i mean you can go to the link ubotu gave you
<thompa> you can also import ms templates,  or create own and save as .ott
<damonfiser> uhm
<hatake_kakashi> seashell11: ahh bah, I edited the file myself, replaced the names with the proper ones and commented the original ones, out.. now I'm doing apt-get update
<seashell11> hatake_kakashi: that ought to work hope everything updates right :-S
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<Blippe> worked great!
<hatake_kakashi> oh well, I'll just update and upgrade.. it will take sometime.. and hopefully all works out well
* ninnghizidha is still looking for a way to assign a template to an openOffice-Document
<seashell11> ninnghizidha: i have did that before, i will go see if I can figure it out again
<ninnghizidha> would be cool! :-D
<seashell11> ninnghizidha: Shift + F11
<ninnghizidha> i cant manage it :-/
<hatake_kakashi> anyone running ISA sound cards? heh :)
<seashell11> ninnghizidha: did you save the document first? i do not think it will do it if you have edited it and not saved it
<seashell11> I save templates all the time like that
<ninnghizidha> i saved my Template as OTD, and it looks great.
<ninnghizidha> but the original document, which shall use that template, cant get those formations.
<ninnghizidha> how do i tell the document to use the template i did?
<seashell11> I do not know, I always open the Template and the make the document
<ninnghizidha> well ...
<ninnghizidha> ...maybe this is the right way?
<ninnghizidha> i dont know :-S
<pussfeller> how do I do that thing where the tv-out from xine goes directly to the tv, but my regular xsession is not affected
<iantec> someitmes an error message shows up regarding my sound card
<iantec> how do i isntall the proper driver for my sound card?
<seashell11> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<VOYAGER> prolly easiest
<rosco> someone know why the system hang except for the mouse after a fresh install ? (i386, nvidia 6600gt)
<VOYAGER> rosco, with the beta version ?
<rosco> the 5.10
<seashell11> OK I have a mind block, what is that other good live CD that is more up to date than the ubuntu live cd? I had one and gave it away and now I can't remember what it was to make me another one
<VOYAGER> did you install the o/s driver or a nvidia ?
<tRSS> hey guys, how can I mount a windows share automatically everytime I log into my kubuntu. I could easily do it in (gnome) ubuntu using the menus and GUI
<rosco> voyager: I've made a default install with the nv module.
<ilba7r> seashell11, do you mean knoppix
<VOYAGER> mmm then im stumped ive seen it not like the nvidia drivers but default no  sorry
<seashell11> ilba7r: yea thanks, don't know why I couldn't remember that
<seashell11> ubotu tell tRSS about fstab
<ilba7r> uwl:)
<iantec> where can i dpownload codecs to play media files like mp3 mpg wma and all the common ones.... i cant seem to play my files from my windows hd
<ilba7r> heared kanotix is good too
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<tRSS> hey guys, how can I mount a windows NETWORK share automatically and places an icon on the desktop for it everytime I log into my kubuntu. I could easily do it in (gnome) ubuntu using the menus and GUI
* tRSS looks around for some help!?
<RobNyc> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<ilba7r> tRSS, i do that automtaically in gnome
<ilba7r> and it i used to do it automatically in kde too. Try add netowrk places
<asplode> hey guys
<tRSS> ilba7r: where can I do the "add network places"?
<asplode> when I'm doing the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<asplode> and it asks me "do you want gdm or kdm" I want kdm, right?
<macd> you want kdm, yes, k desktop manager
<asplode> cool.
<asplode> I think its finally done then
<macd> it shouldnt take to long :)
<asplode> now to start up kde
<macd> startkde
<asplode> it took forever
<macd> ehh, slow internet conection?
<asplode> it was downloading the packages at like, 25kbps
<asplode> no, its not slow at all
<asplode> just the connection
<macd> wierd, I usualy get about 200ish from the repos
<asplode> I do too sometimes, but not last night.
<asplode> uhoh.
<asplode> should I have run startkde with a sudo?
<macd> no.
<asplode> i've got like a weird gnome/kde mix right now
<macd> but I would recommend rebooting and just selectiong kde in the sessions menu.
<asplode> should I wait for this script to stop?
<macd> Yeha I also went from ubuntu to kubuntu via apt process
<macd> is it configurinh kde?
<macd> s/h/g
<asplode> its still running that startkde thing
<asplode> and repeating itself
<macd> kill it.
<asplode> kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open(), bind failed: no such device
<jjesse> hmm i have mysql-server-4.1 installed (dapper) and i cannot connect
<macd> btw, did you run sudo apt-get update before you swicthed to kde?
<jjesse> however i did a sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start and it shows mysql started
<jjesse> any help?
<macd> jjesse: there is info about mysql in dapper in the forums.
<asplode> is that equivalent to updating the repository lists in synaptic?
<macd> asplode: yes it is
<asplode> then yes I did
<macd> you should be ok to reboot, then select kde in the sessions menu
<asplode> allright
<asplode> see you back in a second
<macd> evrything *should* go well
<VOYAGER> <crosses fingers
<macd> heh
<macd> its working?
<asplode> I'm in KDE now
<macd> excellent, using konversation for irc ? :)
<asplode> only problem thus far: "Error - KDE Panel" could not make folder /home/david/.local/share/Trash
<asplode> so i don't have a trash can yet
<macd> interesting
<asplode> yeah I'm using Konversation too
<macd> Yeah youll find if you use the kde apps, they run faster and load quicker than most anything else.
<macd> who needs a trash can? used to be once it was gone it was gone in *nix ;)
<asplode> it seems like its going to be a bitch to remove all the gnome stuff, If I chose too
<aseigo> asplode: just go for the jugular and remove gtk+ ... then add back something like the gimp to get the bare essentials again
<macd> well, before you installed kde, doing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop will remove gdm and most traces of it
<robotgeek> macd: actually no
<macd> funny@go for the jugular and kill gtk ;)
<macd> really?
<asplode> well
<robotgeek> macd: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop will not do anything as it's a meta package
<asplode> I'm more or less referrring to all the apps that gnome uses
<asplode> and I now have duplicated for
<asplode> wow
<asplode> KDE is much prettier than gnome
<robotgeek> asplode: want to remove all the stuff gnome installs?
<macd> robotgeek: it uninstalled gdm and all traces for me.
<macd> most traces*
<asplode> sure
<asplode> I'm probably going to stick with KDE, assuming I can get everything to work right
<robotgeek> macd: only if you install it using aptitude. i am not sure about synaptic/adept
<macd> I just use apt and aptitude, I dont real ylike adept at all, synaptic either.
<jjesse> so who can i whine about the change in mysql :(
<macd> adept seems buggy to me.
<macd> jjesse: or you could reconfigure it to your liking.
<jimb0> macd: adept is pathetic
<jjesse> macd: can someone explain why it changed?
<jimb0> am i right?
<macd> you are :)
<robotgeek> asplode: i wrote a nice script exactly for this purpose
<macd> jjesse: try #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel, werenot the developers
<macd> robotgeek: wanna stick it in pastebin? Id like to look at it
<robotgeek> macd: http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<macd> jjesse: however Im sure it has something todo with baseline security
<robotgeek> macd: though, you can use debfoster. it's probably more reliable (i have tested mine only on my machine)
<macd> jimb0: what are your thoughts on "deer park" ;)
<macd> robotgeek: thanks for the info .
<robotgeek> macd: it did work correctly on my 3 machines. you have to answer too many questions with debfoster
<macd> indeed, the script looks nice, I may play with it on my dapper box as it still is gdm based, I
<macd> 'll let you know
<robotgeek> macd: cool, thanks
<asplode> ok
<jimb0> havent tried deer park yet
<asplode> looking at this script
<jimb0> mother fucker man
<jimb0> i fucked with klaptop and now i cant run startx anymore
<jimb0> :(
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<asplode> so
<asplode> this script turns a k/ubuntu installation into a kubuntu installations
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %jimb0!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<macd> ohh, thats harsh, maybee some sort of warning first.
<macd> afterall, Im sure you all say a few select words, you just dont type them ;)
<nalioth> macd: there is no reason for that language at all. do you talk that way to your mother?
<robotgeek> asplode: yeah, that's the idea.
<asplode> he's still in the channel i think
<nalioth> asplode: he was not banned.
<asplode> yeah, I'm still trying to figure out what happened
<macd> nalioth: sometimes, but then again Im a grown adult
<asplode> okay, I have another quick question
<asplode> since I've been using linux again
<macd> sorry 1per day limit ;)
<asplode> I noticed that CTRL + C, X, and V don't seems to work
<asplode> and this bothers me deeply, as I've grown accustomed to them, and like the functionality they provide
<nalioth> asplode: they work differently on different applications.
<asplode> oh, so each program will have its own shortcut as to what copy and paste is?
<asplode> because i've been using a mouse rightclick to cut and paste
<asplode> and its a lot slower than the keyboard shortcuts
<robotgeek> asplode: you could map F11 key to middle click, and paste :)
<asplode> I'm not too sure on how to map keys
<asplode> in fact, if I can remap keys, I want to remap my mouse forward and back keys to scroll up and scroll down
<robotgeek> asplode: i meant the keyboard, not mouse
<asplode> oh okay.
<Linuxapprentice> I've just installed (I suppose) the KDE desktop enviroment (all packages)
<Linuxapprentice> throufh Synaptic. Now what? How can activate the KDE GUI?
<Linuxapprentice> PS: I've installed Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<Linuxapprentice> Thnx in advance
<asplode> im still working on making your script into one on my computer
<dark_suic> Linuxapprentice, end session
<Linuxapprentice> ah?
<dark_suic> and when you have the window for entering your username and pass
<dark_suic> look for a menu
<dark_suic> options or something like that
<dark_suic> and search for session type
<robotgeek> Linuxapprentice: logout, and select sessions (F9 key i think) from the login screen
<dark_suic> then choose kde
<robotgeek> Linuxapprentice: then select Kde
<robotgeek> :)
<dark_suic> :)
<Linuxapprentice> so i choose kde from a session or sth?
<Vge> hmm, is it a known bug that if i have extra sidepanel in left and i open KDEprograms panel form the left corner, and when my cursor is over the programspanel and hovers over the sidepanel, the sidepanel shows, but dont autohide like it should?
<macd> Vge: dapper? breezy?
<DjDarkman> hy ,i try to run a half life server and i get this : WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Address already in use
<DjDarkman> what should i do?
<Vge> breezy is im not mistaken
<macd> DjDarkman: sounds as if its already running.
<DjDarkman> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Address already in use
<DjDarkman> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<macd> DjDarkman: in k/console, try "ps ax | grep "name of your executeable here""
<macd> DjDarkman: you can also use "netstat an"
<DjDarkman> and what do i do there?
* macd isghs
<macd> your looking for something using that port
<DjDarkman> nothing
<dark_suic> that's it Linuxapprentice, when you have to login, search in the window for the option "session" and there just select kde
<macd> if netstat shows nothing listening on that source port, then you know the error your getting is most likely due to the program your trying to run needing sudo env.
<asplode> hey robotgeek
<DjDarkman> how can i open it?
<asplode> how do I execute this script
<DjDarkman> sudo ,well i`ve tried that
<robotgeek> asplode: what are you trying to keep, and remove what?
<asplode> remove the ubuntu side of it
<robotgeek> asplode: PKG_KEEP=kubuntu-desktop, PKG_REMOVE=ubuntu-desktop
<DjDarkman> it doesen`t work with sudo :((
<AnObfuscator> are the ubuntu forums down? :'(
<DjDarkman> how can i open that port?
<macd> DjDarkman: you need to find ut what is using that source port.
<asplode> ok
<asplode> now, i have it saved to a file called cleanpkg.sh?
<robotgeek> asplode: cool, just run it
<macd> asplode: chmod +x cleanpkg.sh then sudo ./cleanpfg.sh
<robotgeek> thanks macd
<macd> ;
<DjDarkman> wait i`ll paste it
* robotgeek is glad he built in some kind of restore capability
<AnObfuscator> can anyone tell me where to find the xorg conf file?
<robotgeek> AnObfuscator: /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<AnObfuscator> thanks
<robotgeek> AnObfuscator, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macd> indeed, Ive managed to make a iso of my base image working and configured as I like it, and put it on my restaore partition on my thinkpad
<macd> one button restore :)
<robotgeek> macd: oh, i meant in case the script messes up your install
<AnObfuscator> ahhh, xserver-xorg ... that's what it was. thanks, robotgeek
<macd> oh, hehethat too
<DjDarkman> i posted the erors
<DjDarkman> in the pastebin
<Vge> omg, im starting to love this kubuntu more and more, skype was clearly easier to install to KDE than windows
<seashell11> is it possible to make an iso of my hard drive, so that I can install it on another computer and it will be exactly like mine? even if the other computer has other hardware?
<DjDarkman> please chek it out
<macd> DjDarkman: well need a link to that
<macd> seashell11: not so easily
<DjDarkman> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/511741
<asplode> oh
<asplode> thats why it wasnt able to be executed
<asplode> I didnt make the file executable
<Vge> hmm, what repositories i have to enable to find azureus?
<macd> DjDarkman: looks like nothing it using it, Id try support methods for your game server software
<asplode> vge: use automatix
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!, or try !easyubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<Vge> kk, was looking that word, missed it from yesterday, ty
<asplode> oh well, thats where I got my azureus from
<asplode> because I ended up having to use a script to start it
<DjDarkman> but how do i oppen a port with iptalbles|
<DjDarkman> ?
<DjDarkman> the readme says this
<DjDarkman> 7) I am behind a firewall.  What ports need to be opened for hlds?
<DjDarkman> 
<DjDarkman> Incoming UDP to local destination 27015.
<DjDarkman> Outgoing UDP to remote destination 27010, 27012, 27040.
<DjDarkman> Outgoing TCP to remote destination 7002.
<Vge> ubuntuforums are down?
<macd> its not iptables causing your problem, its your serverprogram cant bind to the address
<divansantana> DjDarkman: Use guardddog! :)
<DjDarkman> divansantana: that`s a little bit hard for me ;)
<divansantana> DjDarkman: Guarddog is soooo easy, just give it a try, Its all graphical just tick and untick
<macd> that wont solve his problem.
<DjDarkman> the last tiem i tried it ,i disabled my whole net
<sampan> macd, it might not solve it but it gives him (and us) one more thing to troubleshoot!!! YAY!
<macd> oh boy!
<sampan> ;D
<pestilence> does anybody know if amarok-1.3.5 is any good?  seems to be the latest available for hoary, i recall there being some issues with podcasts in amarok before a certain version
<pestilence> or, another question, is it possible to build amarok 1.3.7 on hoary?
<aseigo> pestilence: you can get the most recent amarok from kubuntu.org =)
<aseigo> pestilence: right on the main page there is a sources entry and instructions for it
<pestilence> aseigo: not 1.3.7... for hoary
<aseigo> ah... hm. in that case i dunno ...
<aseigo> you shoudl be able to build from source in a pinch, however
<seashell11> pestilence: is there any reason for not upgrading to breezy?
<pestilence> will this work: deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell pestilence about compile
<pestilence> seashell11: yes, the xorg in breezy doesn't work well on my laptop.
<seashell11> pestilence: oh, shoot that sucks
<macd> that seems odd, pestilence have you tried it lately.
<pestilence> macd: relatively.  i filed a bug.
<macd> excellent.
<pestilence> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20240
<rosco> the 5.10 dvd hang on my powerbook. I boot with live, or live-expert and the system hangs at arch_setup: enter
<pestilence> don't know if it's fixed in dapper.  not willing to try at the moment
<rosco> i've tried the option mentionned at boot time, but it doesn't help
<rosco> any idea ?
<macd> ehh, I run dapper on another laptop, you dont want to hae to deal with that update curve.
<pestilence> macd: thats what i figured.  hoary is about as bleeding edge as i need, though.  with the exception of amarok :-D
<robotgeek> rosco: hmm, i'm not very familiar with dvd drives, but did you burn it at a low speed
<macd> Im in love with amarok, and its databse features.
<robotgeek> macd: yes, it's the killer app for linux
<macd> Im what you might call a pgsql monger
<rosco> robotgeek: 12X
<asplode> ewwww, I just switched to the redmond theme, and it looks just like windows
<robotgeek> rosco: isnt that particularly fast for dvd writers?
<pestilence> i was in love with it, until i downgraded to hoary to get dual head working :-(
<pestilence> the version in hoary is very old
* pestilence is attempting to build 1.3.7 right now
<Elsan_> How can I change the maximum amount of apt cache? It's currently taking lots of space...
<macd> you can compile anything from source.
<rosco> robotgeek: I have to mention that I've been able to boot in expert mode once, and I've checked the media: it was ok
<macd> Ive found k/ubuntus gcc very well thought out
<pestilence> macd: true, but it won't work if it depends on a newer kde than exists in hoary
<pestilence> macd: without some *major* work
<pestilence> (that i'm not willing to do)
<macd> pestilence: I was just going to say that
<robotgeek> rosco: hmm okay, i don't have a clue as i claimed earler
<insanekane> Elsan_: why don't you just purge everything ?
<sampan> elsan_  you can clean it out easily enough: apt-get clean ... i think it is
<insanekane> apt-get purge
<sampan> doh! close
<Elsan_> Ok :p
<robotgeek> insanekane: apt-get purge will not work, i think.
<Elsan_> But I'd prefer a limit
<pestilence> macd: so essentially that was the question i was hoping somebody would answer, but i guess i'm about to answer it myself
<Elsan_> I got Synaptic that does it anyway
<macd> pestilence: indeed you are :)
<insanekane> robotgeek: you probably need to add a 'sudo' to it
<robotgeek> Elsan_: I think you can set limits in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<robotgeek> insanekane: no, apt-get purge will _not_ work. apt-get remove --purge will remove config files installed by the package
<insanekane> robotgeek: hmm
<macd> ehh I use apt-get clean
<Elsan_> I used Synaptic, there's an option to do it. I prefer it to Adept
<robotgeek> i don't bother, it autocleans i think
<Elsan_> Even though I still use adept from time to time
<macd> I prefer a pile of poop over adept.
<insanekane> robotgeek: no it doesnt autoclean ... it just grows and grows and grows
<insanekane> macd: adept is nice :)
<macd> to each thier own I suppose
<robotgeek> insanekane: hmm, okay.
<asplode> hey i finally got the trash to work
<asplode> I had to manually make the directorys it wanted
<pestilence> nope, dependency problems.  not kde it seems, though.  so maybe i'll still do it.
<pestilence> TagLib is too old
<pestilence> hrmm the build is still proceeding, maybe that didn't spoil the deal
<dutchie> evening .... Kopete can't log my Yahoo Messenger user on ... I tried forwarding port 5050 (as suggested in a forum somewhere) but no joy .... does anyone have a tip for me ?
<karvr> is it possible to have firestarter start at boot time instead of always giving it a password when the user account starts
<rance> hey guys, got two questions for you
<rance> first, whats the command to reconfigure X, I keep forgetting
<robotgeek> rosco, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> rance, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> rance: sorry :)
<rance> robotgeek: ive been called worse, lol, heck, at least you answered the question
<insanekane> robotgeek: will easyubuntu ever come in pyqt format ?
<robotgeek> insanekane: i believe that is the +1 release of easyubuntu :)
<rance> second question is how do I disable "automount" or "autodiscover" or whatever its called so that NOTHING happens when I insert a cd, or, better yet, how do I define what happens when I insert a cd
<robotgeek> insanekane: /j #easyubuntu for more details
<insanekane> robotgeek: so in other words "not anytime soon" ?
<nalioth> insanekane: not so.
<insanekane> hmm ok thanks
<nalioth> insanekane: the source is available for anyone to port it to anything they like
<yellowdart> anybody know if it's possible in kopete to switch the default chat window to something other than aim for a meta-contact without clicking directly on the service icon
<Nemezis> I tried to get back the default KDE profile, of Konqueror's Home directory, but my Konqueror and profiles are all messed up...what is wrong and how to solve it ?
<insanekane> nalioth: yes, thats exactly what i meant. thanks
<nalioth> insanekane: join #easyubuntu for more info
<insanekane> nalioth: i.e., thanks for the info :)
<yellowdart> maybe sync it with the standard IM address in kaddressbook?
<Nemezis> I want to use my default KDE Konqueror profiles
<Nemezis> not Kubuntu ones
<macd> yellowdart: Im not sure so dont quote me on this, but kopete can be configured to use alternate user addres books
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Nemezis> I followed the guide on the wiki, but didn't help, instead, made my konqueror profiles worse
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %jimb0!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Nemezis> I want to use my default KDE Konqueror profiles not Kubuntu ones I followed the guide on the wiki, but didn't help, instead, made my konqueror profiles worse
<yellowdart> macd: i have kopete recognizing kaddressbook...and the contacts inside. it's just that if i click directly on a name in my buddy list, it opens an AIM chat window if that protocol exists for a buddy. I was just wondering if I could use the 'IM Address' field in kaddressbook OR have a 'default protocol' selefted directly in kopete
<jorik> how can i set up mouse gestures ?
<macd> hmm, yellowdart thats a good question, one I cant answer either ;)
<yellowdart> macd: but i can click directly on the protocol icon i want to use and it opens the appropriate window...i'm just looking for a bigger click area :)
<_luca> hi to all
<yellowdart> macd: if this was my mac, i'd just throw together some applescript to handle it...but im not aware of any scripting interface for kopete (or kde in general)
<_luca> anyone had experience with a crash on reboot in kubuntu?
<macd> indeed@yellowdart
<_luca> and the second prob is... with my sata HD the led is always on; any ideas?
<macd> yellowdart: actualy http://dot.kde.org/972146187/
<macd> might be of some use if you are familiar with python
<Nemezis> I want to use my default KDE Konqueror profiles not Kubuntu ones I followed the guide on the wiki, but didn't help, instead, made my konqueror profiles worse
* macd sighs spam
* Nemezis sighs gay
<Nemezis> whipe off
<macd> !coc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sorush20> should I use ReiserFS with sata ?
<_luca> anyone had experience with a crash on reboot in kubuntu?
<Blippe> sorush20, use reiser if you are going to use it as a heavily used server, otherwise ext3 is good for you!
<jjesse> _luca: i haven't had any problems, what version of kubuntu or you using?
<yellowdart> macd: cool..i'll have to check that out...thx
<ubuntu> Linux KC Test
<divansantana> ?
<C2ODe_> kubuntu (last version) sata HD led is always on; any ideas?
<divansantana> Maybe your cables are wrong that lead into your motherboard...
<sorush20> what is letter m in zeroz and ones?
<sorush20> what is that called?
<Firetech> hmm, my kmail is duplicating mails in IMAP mailboxes :/
<arox> hi all
<arox> how to start an app when kubuntu (not kde) loads?
<arox> auto-start
<hugelmopf> arox: in ~/.kde/Autostart create a link to the program you want to start
<hugelmopf> arox: ah sorry, that was about when kde starts
<divansantana> higelmopf: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#zzboot
<divansantana> woops I meant hugelmopf
<hugelmopf> divansantana: that is probably for arox?
<divansantana> oh yeah woops me not reading properly...
<xwolf-> what do i have to edit in xorg.conf to get kubuntu running under vmware with 1024x768 instead of 640x480? (this last one is the only option)
<seashell11> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<seashell11> xwolf-: try ubotu's suggestion
<seashell11> xwolf-: you could also try changing the 640x480 to 1024x768
<xwolf-> i cant, seashell11, not in kcontrol
<xwolf-> i mean in screen config
<ui> hi i just changed to kubuntu and i still got the programs of gnome in my menu how do i delete them?
<Usefulldiot> where is kpersonalizer in kubuntu?
<jose> ui, try to unistall ubuntu-desktop
<seashell11> xwolf-: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ui> jose: ty
<xwolf-> seashell11 i use vim :D
<xwolf-> do you know which line i have to modify
<xwolf-> ?
<seashell11> xwolf-: whatever, as long as its a text editor lol
<seashell11> xwolf-: what is your default depth?
<jose> ui, sorry?
<seashell11> xwolf-: could you pastbin your xorg.conf file?
<xwolf-> dont get me wrong, kub runs smooth and clean when i am booting normally, but when i boot it under vmware, it only shows 640x480
<kosmokramer> must go today 2 alienware laptops price 550 each including shippin case and wireless router, or 1 alienware desktop at 550 including shipping, monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse and of course the tower. message me on aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 if interested and want to buy
<seashell11> xwolf-: could you pastebin?
<ui> jose :it didint work X_X
<xwolf-> you're gonna have to wait
<xwolf-> just a minute
<seashell11> ok
<omerix> how can we use siemens sx1 mobile phone in linux
<Red_Herring> hello
<omerix> data transferring etc...
<Red_Herring> was i signed on all this time?
<arox> hi !
<seashell11> omerix: you could try kandy
<arox> how can i directly run an app as another user?
<arox> but not as root!
<Red_Herring> su <username>
<Red_Herring> then type in the name of the program
<visik7> or su -c "command"
<Red_Herring> -c ?
<jose> ui, ok, then i don't know, maybe you need to uninsall then one by one, but maybe if you have space in the hd you can have both desktop, i find it usefull to have both...
<Usefulldiot> is there any way to remove the , for tabs in kate/kwrite?
<Red_Herring> whats wrong with them?
<Red_Herring> just wondering
<Usefulldiot> im just used to visual studio and dont like them :P
<Red_Herring> oh
<Usefulldiot> kubuntu  is a SWEET pspdev distro though
<Red_Herring> huh, well, i have relativly recently took up programming
<Red_Herring> and i never use kwrite or kate
<seashell11> xwolf-: make wure you prefix my username when you reply, so that I know you are sending me a message
<Red_Herring> sorry :-(
<Usefulldiot> i cant get kdevelop to work so i just write my code within kate and build & copy from console
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> i had that problem too
<Red_Herring> with my laptop, but not my desktop
<Usefulldiot> on my laptop i just use vim in one tty and build&copy in another
<Red_Herring> huh
<Usefulldiot> kubuntu runs like molasses on a g3 mac
<Red_Herring> well, a g3 is very old
<Red_Herring> and kde is not very good on old hardware
<Red_Herring> unless you disable a whole bunch of services
<Usefulldiot> 500mhz 384mb ram should run at least decently
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> well, i disabled a bunch of stupid UI things
<Usefulldiot> i figured the extra ram would help but even mouse cursor gets laggy
<Red_Herring> and it works MUCH faster with mu laptop
<Usefulldiot> i used to just use kpersonalizer to get rid of extras but its gone in kubuntu :o
<xwolf-> seashell11 http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/512003 this is the xorg.conf i use to run kub under vmware
<Red_Herring> really?
<yannux> Hye everybody !
<seashell11> xwolf-: ill check it out
<Red_Herring> go to system setting --> style --> effects
<Usefulldiot> how do you get rid of that pseudo sparkly popup thingy on the taskbar
<Red_Herring> and turn all of them off
<kosmokramer> must go today 2 alienware laptops price 550 each including shippin case and wireless router, or 1 alienware desktop at 550 including shipping, monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse and of course the tower. message me on aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 if interested and want to buy
<Red_Herring> it will do that too
<Red_Herring> kosmokramer: whats the catch?
<Usefulldiot> i have no system settings -> style :o kde 3.4
<Usefulldiot> nm just lies elsewhere
<Red_Herring> really?
<omerix> seashell11: my sx1's data cable is with YSB
<Red_Herring> oh
<Usefulldiot> missed the appearance button
<omerix> i installed candy
<Red_Herring> really? its in the top left hand corner
<omerix> seashell11: i installed candy
<seashell11> xwolf-: you want it with 1024x768 ?
<xwolf-> or 1280xsomething
<omerix> seashell11: is candy supports usb connection?
<seashell11> omerix: I haven't did anything with kandy, i think it supports usb for some fones but I would advise you to google
<xwolf-> seashell11 either one of the two largest (1280 and 1024 thingies)
<yannux> does someone have made a package for kopete 3.5.1 ?
<Red_Herring> did you try installing kde 3.5?
<yannux> Red_Herring: me ? yes
<Usefulldiot> i think kde3.4 is quite a jump since the last time i used it(3.0). I used to be a gnome-man but the new plastik theme and desktop ROCK
<Red_Herring> yannux: is should be in there
<seashell11> xwolf-: go look at it in the pastebin now, on line 103
<yannux> Red_Herring: I want 3.5.1 to correct msn file bug :s
<Red_Herring> huh
<seashell11> xwolf-: you can change that to 1280x1024 if it works
<Red_Herring> did ya google it?
<Red_Herring> all i can think of is that you compile it yourself
<Red_Herring> but thats usually a pain in the ass
<kkathman> howdy Red_Herring :)
<Usefulldiot> hrm theres no option(s) to remove the sparkly popup thing on the taskbar
<Red_Herring> hey
<Usefulldiot> either that or i missed it
<Red_Herring> Usefulldiot: just disable gui effects
<Red_Herring> alltogeather
<Usefulldiot> does it require a kde restart?
<Red_Herring> it runs MUCH faster
<seashell11> xwolf-: because you see that your default depth is set to 24 so you can try forcing it to use one setting by taking the others out of the depth 24 part of the file
<Red_Herring> not on the livecd
<Red_Herring> kkathman: hi
<Usefulldiot> im using installed ver
<seashell11> xwolf-: if you catch on what I mean?
<Red_Herring> ouch, i really should have studied for that math final some more
<xwolf-> seashell11 i get it
* _buz is in trouble
<kkathman> Red_Herring: uhoh... problemos with da math?
<shawkins> hay kkathman and red
<_buz> i updated the kernel today but lilo fails because of lacking initrd.img
<kkathman> hey shawkins :)
<shawkins> yeah, hows those exams coming along red?
<kkathman> lilo?
<kkathman> ugh
<seashell11> kkathman: probably serves him right lol :-D
<Red_Herring> kkathman: yup
<kkathman> lol
<Red_Herring> its a 90 q test
<_buz> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<_buz>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/mapper/hdb1'
<_buz> Fatal: open /initrd.img: No such file or directory
<_buz> which kinda sucks if you ask me
<shawkins> 90 questions, out that blows..
<Red_Herring> there was half an hour left when i was on the 30th question
<kkathman> _buz why lilo?
<shawkins> mine used to be in the 100-150 question range though :)
<_buz> cause kubuntu setup insists on throwing that on my system
<_buz> and i'm too bloody lazy to install grub by hand
<shawkins> grub isn't that hard to install..
<kkathman> _buz hmnm.. I dont understand, mine is grub
<Red_Herring> same here
<shawkins> same here
<_buz> i think it defaults to lilo if you use XFS for root
<kkathman> that was standard in warty!
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> well thats different
<kkathman> oh..hmm dunno that
<Red_Herring> why XFS?
<kkathman> grub is nice :)
<Red_Herring> well, it needs some sort of color in it
<Red_Herring> its very plain now
<kkathman> and the ubuntu installs honor other systems when it installs :)
<_buz> cause reiser sucks donkey ass
<Red_Herring> i hope someone fixes it in dapper
<shawkins> I use ext3....
<kkathman> shawkins: me too
<seashell11> ext3 here to
<Red_Herring> yup
<seashell11> it always works good
<shawkins> I read a thing on the filesystem benchmarks... but never figured it mattered much for me... don't need a blazing system, works fine how it is
<kkathman> the newer distros all use that reiserfs
<Red_Herring> plus, you can get drivers for windows to Read and write to ext3
<kkathman> SUSE does :(
<kkathman> oh well
<shawkins> yeah, linspire I think uses reiserfs
<_buz> reiser is about the worst fs ever
<Red_Herring> not at all
<_buz> best way to lose data ever
<kkathman> lol
<Red_Herring> well... at least its fast
<_buz> i tried it 3 times
<_buz> every single time it corrupted the whole fs in less than a month
<shawkins> I never tried anything but ext2 and ext3...
<kkathman> my SUSE works fine on reiserfs, just wasnt my choice
<shawkins> but ext2 was... years back
<_buz> besides, xfs doesnt care if i trip over powercords
<_buz> much less than ext3 anyway
<Red_Herring> no, ext3 doenst care either
<Red_Herring> not that i noticed at least
<kkathman> ext3 doesnt seem to care
<shawkins> for whatever reason SUSE won't install on my system.. once it gets done with the first CD it reboots instead of taking in another CD.... not no shutdown then reboot either... just ups and restarts without doing anything
<_buz> last time i had to wait for an ext3 server to boot thru i didnt find it didnt care
<_buz> took it >3min to fsck a 120gb volume
<kkathman> shawkins: but its supposed to do that :)
<kkathman> it DOES restart after the first CD, continues and asks for more CDs
<_buz> mhh removing all linux-images and reinstallling the current seems to have helped with lilo
<shawkins> kkathman: well I'm glad someone told me..... I figured it'd do what the rest do...... never had that happen before, odd....
<_buz> now i just pray it will boot next time i try it
<_buz> better burn that dapper flight 3 iso before reboot ;)
<kkathman> shawkins: nope...its a bit odd...I just did SUSE last week... 10.0 and thats what it did
<Red_Herring> its nice
<kkathman> it actually boots a couple of times
<Red_Herring> im using dapper drake flight 3 live cd now
<_buz> does Exa work now?
<Red_Herring> my laptop has apparently been on 2 days
<Red_Herring> Exa?
<kkathman> Red_Herring: Im considering adding Dapper soon
<Red_Herring> just do the livecd
<kkathman> that way I'll have a triple boot system :)
<shawkins> kkathman: I got the CD's for it right here.... just never cared to go farther after it rebooted like it did... I decided to screw it and popped in my slackware CD and installed grub again
<seashell11> kkathman: I already switched to dapper on one of my computers :-P
<Red_Herring> why use dapper?
<shawkins> kkatham: I'm on dapper right now, works fine for me....
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> as a primary os anyway
<shawkins> red_herring: I just like the lastest and greatest :)
<_buz> i got burnt with an early version of breezy on my workstation
<xwolf-> seashell11 no change, vmware still runs with 640x480
<Red_Herring> how stable is it?
<shawkins> it is my primary os..
<_buz> wont go to dapper until it's beta
<kkathman> seashell11: yah Im playin around with breezy and suse right now, I'll put up dapper later
<shawkins> I'd say stable enough to use..
<Red_Herring> well, how much use are we talking
<shawkins> red_herring: I'm trusting it with all my files... one sec phone
<kkathman> Flight3 I hear is pretty usable unless you are ppc
<Red_Herring> the livecd works fine
<Red_Herring> useless?
<Red_Herring> as in not working?
<kkathman> problems on ppc I hear
<Red_Herring> it wont boot using ppc
<kkathman> no it boots
<Red_Herring> really?
<kkathman> just has some display probs and driver issues I think
<Red_Herring> thats not what the release said
<Red_Herring> huh
<kkathman> Nalioth had some issues on his ppc
<Red_Herring> well, i do have to say that the live cd REALLY SHOULD ship w/ synaptics drivers pre-installed
<nalioth> ussyes>
<nalioth> issues?
<Red_Herring> because DAMN THIS TOUCHPAD IS SLOW
<kkathman> nalioth: dapper on ppc
<Red_Herring> it takes me 5 or 6 times across the entire touchpad to move from one side of the screen to the other
<kkathman> nalioth:  relating your difficulties the other night
<kkathman> Red_Herring: big screen?
<kkathman> hehe
<Red_Herring> not at all
<Red_Herring> 1024x768
<kkathman> jk
<nalioth> dapper 3 works. it is functional if not acceptable
<Red_Herring> im not sure
<kkathman> nalioth: but you did experience some display issues yes?
<nalioth> yes there were display issues
<kkathman> ok
<Red_Herring> a bunch of the programs on the livecd crash when doing odd things
<nalioth> but since i can run console they did not bother me
<shawkins> kkathman: don't know what was said..... but ... dapper is working great on my computer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Red_Herring about malone
<shawkins> kkathman: don't know why I pointed that to you though..
<nalioth> Red_Herring: visit that site and file bugs
<Red_Herring> ok
<seashell11> xwolf-: shoot did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<shawkins> dapper is installed, is doing everything the way I ask it to, Iits just... working great, haven't had but one problem, and that was when I was screwing around and decided to uninstall X....
<TSDgeos> lol, so much people reported the kpdf problem?
<shawkins> kkathman: If I put together a paper on this idea I got... would you read it and give any suggestions or anything on how to make it better... or how I'm going to do this or that?
<TSDgeos> well, that was not my question
<TSDgeos> hi
<TSDgeos> and then, is it easy to install nvidia binary drivers on kubuntu?
<shawkins> I haven't used kpdf yet..
<TSDgeos> easy = aptitude foobar
<seashell11> hey anyone here help xwolf- ? he is only able to get a 640x480 resolution http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/512013
<shawkins> TSDgeos: yes, its easy to install them.... 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<shawkins> I think..
<TSDgeos> ok nice
<TSDgeos> thanks, today i convinced my boss to let me switch to linux
<yellowdart> shawkins: yeah, you're right... nvidia-glx is what you want
<TSDgeos> just hope i'll be able to do all i do on win also on linux
<yellowdart> TSDgeos: what do you do on windows exactly?
<shawkins> TSDgeos: what all do you do
<TSDgeos> app developing on Qt
<TSDgeos> so that's easy to do in linux
<shawkins> then you'll be fine
<TSDgeos> the problem is 3d part
<divansantana> TSDgeos: I know exactly what thats like! Its tough at first butt def worthwhile!
<TSDgeos> and the shitload of win only specific apps that i have to write interfaces to
<divansantana> And after time u'l never look back
<shawkins> seashell11: I have no clue, I'm horrible at stuff like that.... for me it either works or it doesn't when it comes to video...
<yellowdart> TSDgeos: true...if you usually use directx instead of opengl
<TSDgeos> no no, we use ogl
<seashell11> shawkins: i've had bout the same experience, either it works or you buy a new video card :-S
<TSDgeos> just need a easy way to install the binary drivers
<seashell11> xwolf-: hey, you did restart x didn't you?
<shawkins> seashell11: for me I just install every driver there is for video hoping for some odd reason one of them will work with it... don't care if its the right one or not.... it worked for me one
<yellowdart> TSDgeos: you have to have universe/multiverse repositories enabled...then 'apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<TSDgeos> nice,
<TSDgeos> thanks a lot
<TSDgeos> bye
<seashell11> shawkins: well mine was listed not working with linux
<shawkins> wow.. pretty, using my middle mouse button changes the window I'm in.. learn something new every dya
<_grigory> Red_Herring: hey! how's your math finals
<_grigory> ?
<shawkins> seashell11: in that case...please go to newegg.com and buy a new video card :) I had to do that once
<divansantana> shawkins: try kompose to switch windows! Awesome program should be included in dapper
<seashell11> divansantana: what is kompose?
<divansantana> apt-cache show kompose from universe, a application switched very very kewl! Just install it and then press win+tab and watch!! Its really nice!
<shawkins> !info kompose
<ubotu> kompose: (full screen task manager for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 356 kB
<_grigory> can you guys suggest a good BT client? something like BitTornado
<divansantana> kttorrent
<shawkins> ummmm... one sec, I know what I want to say.. starts with an A
<divansantana>  ktorrent i mean
<shawkins> Azureus
<_grigory> aahhh
<shawkins> I think..
<_grigory> not that one
<yellowdart> shawkins: that's java though...
<_grigory> yeah
<_grigory> i have noghtmares about it
<_grigory> nightmares*
<_grigory> allright, lets try ktorrent
<judax> Azureus works good for me
<shawkins> yellowdart: yeah well... other then BitTornado... thats the only other one I've used.... back on my old window machine
<shawkins> try the original bittorrent
<shawkins> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<Red_Herring> wha wha wah?
<shawkins> yeah.... its there....
<Red_Herring> sorry
<_grigory> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<Red_Herring> gone for a second
<shawkins> mines smaller :)
<JakubS_> azureus is memory-eating monster
<yellowdart> yeah, i'm not saying it's bad or good...i thought that you were listing KDE BT clients :)
<seashell11> hey i fully agree kompose ROCKS! but so does yakuake
<_grigory> true
<shawkins> I agree to that JakubS
<JakubS_> current svn version of ktorrent is good enough for me
<Red_Herring> _grigory: math final sucked :-(
<_grigory> oh... studying didnt helped? :\
<_grigory> help*
<Red_Herring> not much
<Red_Herring> there was 90questions
<Red_Herring> in 1 hour and 45 min
<Red_Herring> like full length problems
<_grigory> that sucks. my finals next week, and i have horrible feeling that im going to get raped by those tests :|
<Red_Herring> i got to num 30 when there was less than 45 min. left
<Red_Herring> didnt make it unforunatly :-(
<_grigory> oh..
<Red_Herring> it all depends on the teacher, and the school
<_grigory> thats why they have so many hw, so you would practice and get fast at those q's :)
<Red_Herring> my school and teacher both push finals
<seashell11> Red_Herring: aww c'mon math was one of the few things I liked about school
<Red_Herring> i like math alot
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: one Q every 1.16 minutes?
<Red_Herring> just HATE FINALS
<seashell11> lol :-D
<Red_Herring> its kinda hard to time my answers
<seashell11> yea the finals arn't the most fun
<Red_Herring> but the problems she asked COULD NOT be answered in 1.16min
<Red_Herring> oh well
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: what math is it btw?
<_grigory> yeah, what was it?
<divansantana> seashell yeah hopefully those two apps will be incl in dapper default...
<Red_Herring> enriched soph algebra and trig
<shawkins> I'm gonna take off.. things to do, people to see, 3-wheelers to play with
<_grigory> gotta love trig! :)
<Red_Herring> we havent started trig yet
<Red_Herring> thats next semester
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: you should of just done it all with calculus...would have been faster ;)
<shawkins> I didn't take trig...
<_grigory> although i had problems memorizing some stuff in trig...
<shawkins> stopped at algebra 2..
<_grigory> which grade is it?
<Red_Herring> oh yeah, like i know calculus
<Red_Herring> 10th grade man
<Red_Herring> thats not for another 2 years
<_grigory> damn, im taking AP calculus next semester... should be fun probably O.o
<Red_Herring> i have to say im not a big fan of kompose
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: you'll be amazed at how much more you'll understand algebra once you see calculus
<Red_Herring> thanks, well, its gonna be too late by then
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: hehe
<Blippe> calculus is easy... and everything you learned before will fall into place
<Red_Herring> thats nice
<yellowdart> Blippe: i totally agree
<_grigory> btw, i found how to make kubuntu support few "typing" languages(so i can type in, say, russian too) - turned out to be a matter of seconds :)
<Red_Herring> good
<Red_Herring> glad you fixed that
<_grigory> yeah.. still cant find how to make it switch languages by pressing Ctrl+Shift though
<Blippe> in sweden calculus is eleventh grade...
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> well, here in america, we are just stupider
<Red_Herring> i have ta say
<_grigory> in russia its 11 too
<_grigory> well, there is only 11 grades there
<buz> omfg
<_grigory> no gr. 12
<buz> exa is so sweet
<yellowdart> Blippe: well, in the us...schools arent that competitive
<seashell11> if you are using kompose you use Alt+Tab not WinStart+Tab
<divansantana> what is exa?
<Red_Herring> seashell11: i dont like kompose at ALL
<seashell11> and I like how that runs better
<buz> acceleration for translucency and stuff
<Blippe> i studied 12grade in america, after tenth in sweden...
<divansantana> seashell11 I use win+tab default to swap apps, isnt it??
<Red_Herring> kompose REALLY slows down my computer, and its pretty slow
<seashell11> Red_Herring: each person has his own prefferences i guess lol
<Red_Herring> i guess
<buz> transparency still isnt so fast though
<seashell11> Red_Herring: I guess I don't need to worry about slow computer :-)
<seashell11> on my other on maybe but not this one
<Red_Herring> guess not
<Red_Herring> but with a 1.5ghz CELERON laptop, i kinda need to
<buz> but that fade effect is seriously schweet
<Red_Herring> especially when it has a HUGE 3.6GB HARD DRIVE!
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: nice...sounds like my inspiron 4000 pII 300mhz
<seashell11> Red_Herring: this is a desktop overclocked to 3.6 ghz with 200GB
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> my desktop is a 3500+ OCd to 2.5ghz
<seashell11> but my other computer not quite that fast, im at the office now
<Red_Herring> and 280GB HD
<Red_Herring> but i like mobility
<buz> 3.6gb hd
<buz> i didnt think they made those since 2000 or so
<Red_Herring> i had a 30gb one, but it died :-(
<seashell11> Red_Herring: yea, I got an e-machines m2350 for laptop
<buz> aaah
<buz> that explains it
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> i had to pluck the 3.6gb one from another old laptop
<buz> and finallz even katapult has become useful
<seashell11> laptop 2.4 ghz with 60 gb hd
<divansantana> katapult is awesome! Can't believe gnome hasn't got that yet!
<Red_Herring> whats all this talk about katapult
<Red_Herring> someone care to elaborate?
<yellowdart> i have a few old pentium 133mhz here that i'm thinking of clustering
<Red_Herring> i only notice it when i type in a wierd key combo and the katapult logo pops up
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: katapult...alt+space
<buz> yeah in breezy i didnt use it
<Red_Herring> thats the one
<buz> but in dapper live it seems seriously neat
<seashell11> !katapult
<ubotu> rumour has it, katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: then start typing the name of an application
<Red_Herring> very neat
<ryanakca> hmmmm
<vge> gotta love konversation over mirc
<ryanakca> I updated kde and I'm getting pretty little errors.... should I restart kde?
<divansantana> awesome app, just organise yr bookmarks nicely! It lauches menu items, bookmarks and the folders from your home directory!
<buz> thinking of it
<divansantana> very quick! no need for desktop icons etc with katapult
<Red_Herring> i found BAB starter to be interesting
<buz> katapult is much more useful than my beloved enter command kicker applet
<vge> gotta look into it
* yellowdart patiently waits for his boss to approve a page update...
<_grigory> is there some sort of task manager in kubuntu that i can use to kill processes?
<divansantana> ryanakca: if from  3.4.3 to 3.5 then yes! or restart X maybe with alt+cntrl+backspace
<Red_Herring> sure, ksysguard
<_grigory> is it pre-installed?
<Red_Herring> i think so
<_grigory> oh, it is
<_grigory> thanks
<Red_Herring> no problem
<divansantana> _grigory try ctrl+esc
<_grigory> oh, great!
<divansantana> _grigory even better! awesome thing about kde just press cntrl+alt+esc and click where you want to kill!! Works like a dream
<_grigory> ... Adept doesnt want to start :( damn
<Samout> hey... can anyone explain me something... i was just wondering why kdesu asks for my user password, even though what i have undestood it works like su which asks for the root passwd
<divansantana> pgrep adept and kill it
<_grigory> pgrep?
<yellowdart> _grigory: you should use kpackage anyhow :)
<divansantana> Samout, kubuntu/ubuntu is set up to disable root because its better/safer in a way...
<_grigory> kpackage? :| is it something like Adept?
<Red_Herring> i dont care for adept at all
<yellowdart> _grigory: yeah...but better search capabilities
<Red_Herring> i like synaptic
<_grigory> ok, ill try that
<seashell11> ubotu tell Samout about root
<Red_Herring> nah
<yellowdart> Red_Herring: have you ever tried kpackage?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> i always install ubuntu
<Red_Herring> then install kde
<Red_Herring> the kubutu package
<seashell11> Red_Herring: same here, then you get the best of both
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Samout> and also is there some way to enable one group to use a certain program with kdesu... i tried to edit /etc/sudoers but it didn't affect kdesu
<Red_Herring> well, i actually did it because hoary had MAJOR ISSUES
<yellowdart> Samout: did you 'sudo visudo'
<Red_Herring> so i needed to use ubuntu instead of kubuntu, then install kde
<yellowdart> Samout: 'man sudoers'
<Red_Herring> but now i think they are on par now
<Samout> yeah
<divansantana> Red_Herring: I still think ubuntu is far more polished!I hope kubuntu catches up though :(
<Red_Herring> agreed
<divansantana> I wouldnt use ubuntu over kubuntu tho :D
<seashell11> Red_Herring: I did it the first time because I already had ubuntu, now I do it so I have programs from both
<Red_Herring> i hate how kde looks by default
<yellowdart> Samout: those are the best instructions i can give really..
<divansantana> y?
<Samout> well i did put right commands in the sudoers file since it works as i wanted it to work when usin sudo from the command line... its only that kdesu doesn't do the same thing
<yellowdart> i kinda like Xubuntu..
<Red_Herring> eh
<yellowdart> xfce4
<divansantana> why u dont like how kde looks by default?
<Red_Herring> i think, once again, installing ubuntu, then installing xfce4 is the way to go
<Red_Herring> divansantana: i think its just ugly
<Blippe> yellowdart, but xubuntu feel real unfinished, they got all these dependencies on gnome
<seashell11> Red_Herring: yea I use the Keramik theme, and make another panel
<Red_Herring> why suck a BORING DESKTOP
<divansantana> ushould install superkaramba aero & liquid weather are awesome widgets!
<Red_Herring> *such
<Red_Herring> i have all those installed
<xwolf-> wtf is *karamba?
<Red_Herring> mines fully customized
<Red_Herring> xwolf-: its like widgets for osx
<yellowdart> Blippe: i like minimalistic for a lot of things...no need for tons of libraries you may never use
<divansantana> one u change the wallpaper and add widgets its a lot better :D
<seashell11> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<yellowdart> Blippe: mind you, i used to be a hardcore gentoo user :)
<xwolf-> Red_Herring say it like i was a 4 year-old
<Red_Herring> sorry, but the default kde is too boring, i mean come on, just put the bar on the top or something
<divansantana> xwolf install superkaramba and learn! Its prety awesome
<Red_Herring> xwolf-: its small  little "toys" on your desktop that do neat things
<divansantana> incl in kde4 by default into plasma....
<_grigory> if ill install kdeartwork, will it have any chances of killing my kubuntu? yesterday by accident i installed kdebase something and have to reinstall after that :( it just didnt boot
<Red_Herring> they live there
<seashell11> bar on top and bottom, that is one thing I have the same as gnome
<xwolf-> oh, now we're getting somewhere
<xwolf-> let me check the site
<Red_Herring> its kinda pointless, just eyecandy
<Red_Herring> i just think thta there are PLENTY of ways it can be cleaned up, and also, how bout coming with a new theme that looks interesting
<divansantana> the cpu - ps - battery - cpu temp - monitoring is useful though!!
<Blippe> packages to be a I love the minimalism in xfce, (when working in windows i exchanged everything to stuff from tinyapps.org and turned of everthing), but xubuntu uses tooo many gnomepackages to really be a what i expedcted from xfce
<seashell11> Red_Herring: yea its just eyecandy, but it got my dad convinced to let me switch his computer over, he fell in love with the weather being on his desktop like that
<Blippe> hopefully it will all change in dapper
<Blippe>  I love the minimalism in xfce, (when working in windows i exchanged everything to stuff from tinyapps.org and turned of everthing), but xubuntu uses tooo many gnomepackages to really be a what i expedcted from xfce
<Blippe> bah, stupid freaking keyboard
<divansantana> ip monitor is very useful widget too!!
<yellowdart> Blippe: but xfce is based on gtk...so it's not unexpected
<Red_Herring> some are useful
<divansantana> and stock market thing if u use it...
<Red_Herring> but painfully slow
<divansantana> most r not agreed! Mine aren't slow... 1.5ghz centrino, 512mb
<Red_Herring> well thats the key, a centrino
<Red_Herring> i have a CELERON
<divansantana> Centrino is mobile version of intel's cpu
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> but celerons suck
<divansantana> oh my bad! Yeah agreed! sorry :(
<_grigory> do i need any extra software to install widgets?
<divansantana> has anyone tried getting google earth to work on linux?
<seashell11> Red_Herring: its a celeron that I got, overclocked to 3.6ghz
<Red_Herring> its just that on a beast machine, sure they are nice and fast, but under a minimalistic kde... i cant afford that
<larsivi> centrino is the whole platform, not just the processor
<Red_Herring> whatever
<larsivi> the processors are called Pentium-M
<Red_Herring> the point is my computer is significantly slower than his
<larsivi> I've got a Pentium-M, and it's fast :)
<divansantana> _grigory you need superkaramba and then open it...
<seashell11> Red_Herring: buy you a now one
<_grigory> ok.. lets find that
<seashell11> :-S
<Red_Herring> anyone willing to give me one?
<seashell11> s/now/new
<divansantana> has anyone actually used kpackage? Is it any good? adv/disadv??
<divansantana> haha sorry I wish I was rich :D
<_grigory> it didnt work for me... said that my password is wrong, although its totaly correct
<Red_Herring> i was amazed by how remarkably faster kde runs when smb4k, kompose, and many other useless things were turned off, along with special effects
<seashell11> divansantana: i tried kpackage, switched back to suod apt-* though
<divansantana> _grigory explain in more detail
<Red_Herring> to enable root:
<divansantana> seashell11: did u find it better than adept?
<Red_Herring> sudo passwd root
<Red_Herring> thats it
<seashell11> I dunno, never tried adept
<Red_Herring> then that password thing should work
<_grigory> when i try to install the package it asks for my pswd, just as it should, but keeps telling me that its wrong
<Red_Herring> adept == crappy
<_grigory> adept is not starting either... damn
<divansantana> adept is basic but def crappy...
<seashell11> ther is also kynaptic
<Red_Herring> _grigory: that may be that its asking for it using su...
<divansantana> _grigory reboot!
<Red_Herring> which is disabled
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> just try to enable root, and see what happens
<_grigory> ys, reboot. last time i rebooted everything crashed.. hope it goes better this time O.o
<Red_Herring> try not to reboot now
<Red_Herring> just try that fix i just mentioned
<divansantana> where do u get kynaptic for breezy tho
<Red_Herring> universe?
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install kynaptic
<Red_Herring> or is it in the main repos
<_grigory> how do i 'enable root' though?
<seashell11> I don't have a clue which repo, I just have all the repo's enabled all the time
<Red_Herring> _grigory: in the terminal type this:
<Red_Herring> sudo passwd root
<divansantana> seashell11: kewl I never thought  it was there :)
<Red_Herring> then do whatever it says next
<_grigory> k, done
<Red_Herring> anything change?
<seashell11> !info kynaptic
<jorik> adept is pretty good ... i like it over synaptic
<ubotu> kynaptic: (Graphical package manager), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:0.55+cvs20050115-0ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 1112 kB
<_grigory> kpackage is loading.. slow
<Red_Herring> jorik: really? i hate adept
<seashell11> synaptic over kynaptic
<Red_Herring> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<seashell11> no like kpackage
<Red_Herring> neat
<_grigory> Red: yeah, it worked fine
<Red_Herring> wow...
<Red_Herring> and WHO TOLD HIM TO REBOOT?
<Red_Herring> divansantana?
<divansantana> darn kynaptic is darn ugly I remember it! uninstalled it already...
<_grigory> :)
<seashell11> divansantana: yea, me no like
<seashell11> cli is the only way
<_grigory> kdeartpackage is downloading... 300 kb\sec, still takes a long time
<Red_Herring> anyone know any *GOOD* drivers for windows that can r/w ext3 partitions w/o giving me filesystem errors at bootup?
<divansantana> nope
<jorik> nope
<seashell11> _grigory: doesn't that install by default?
<_grigory> i am not sure...
<Red_Herring> seashell11: no, thats an optional one
<Red_Herring> usually its kubuntu artwork
<Red_Herring> not kde
<_grigory> ph, thats the thing about kpackage
<_grigory> adept told me whether package is installed already
<_grigory> kpackage doesnt tell you that in the main window
<vge> hmm, somebody can tell a good burning software?
<Red_Herring> i got a question, why not put in more wireless modules by default?
<Red_Herring> vge: K3b
<Red_Herring> its great
<seashell11> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<vge> ill look into it
<Red_Herring> but the wireless card i *really* like is never included in any distro but whax
<seashell11> Red_Herring: agreed Kompose sucks, it keeps on filling up my terminal with thing i don't want so goodby kompose
<divansantana> what you mean seashell11?
<divansantana> What can rip a DVD?? K3B?
<poningru> divansantana: many things
<divansantana> Does anyone know how to make an iso image of a cd using k3b or anything??
<poningru> !rip
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, poningru
<poningru> hold on let me go find it
<poningru> grr
<Red_Herring> divansantana: k3b can
<divansantana> kde app prefered
<divansantana> how??
<poningru> not sure about the dvd thing
<seashell11> divansantana: ill post a screenshot
<divansantana> kewl
<Red_Herring> just make a normal cd, but whenit gets to the burning screen, save it to the hard drive where it says something about making an image of it
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...when i run apps with kdesu or sudo the root fonts are too small...how can i change the fonet size?
<divansantana> it saves it as .img instead of .iso :( then can't mount it :(
<Mias> !celestia
<ubotu> Mias: Do they come in packets of five?
<Red_Herring> really? just rename it to .iso
<Mias> yeah right
<divansantana> in system settings m_tadeu appeareances => font
<divansantana> I haven't tried that...
<Red_Herring> divansantana: i think they are the same thing really
<divansantana> I swear it use to work! Can't remeber how... :(
<divansantana> I'l try
<vge> ya, k3b is pro enough :)
<seashell11> divansantana: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7337
<Usefulldiot> Whenever i try and remove a directory off a usbstick with konqueror it says "Creating folders is not supported with protocol trash"
<Red_Herring> do shift-delete instead
<Usefulldiot> ahhh thankyou, saves much repetitive console work
<Usefulldiot> (compile + testing) with a psp
<divansantana> seashell11 thats probably because you opened kompose from terminal try open from alt+f2 rather and you won't get that!
<divansantana> Still writes image as .img ! errr
<divansantana> Will try rename when its done though... :(
<seashell11> divansantana: what program are you using?
<divansantana> k3b for trying to make iso image of dvd
<seashell11> divansantana: oh by the way that did work to open it the other way
<divansantana> Did you understand what I was saying about kompose and teminal problem...
<divansantana> seashell11 if you run an app from terminal you see all its messages, this is ideal if you trying to see why it crashes or what its doing, just to keep that in mind, it help me :D
<_grigory> wow... like 15 adept windowses just poped up in a second.. after they did not appear 15 mins ago... better late then never i guess
<divansantana> haha
<seashell11> _grigory: sometimes, lol, but I don't know if that applies with all 15 of them :-D
<_grigory> :) and they all started t oask for my root pswrd... killed and killed
<seashell11> uh, problems when hard drive makes weird screetching noises and computer wont boot............ :-S
<_grigory> yeah, thats unpleasant
<yellowdart> seashell11: that noise is probably just so you know it's running :-D
<_grigory> anyone uses licq here?
<seashell11> that's what one of my friends say is happening to their's, so I guess I get to fix computer tonight
<_grigory> fucking thing dont want to connect to the server :(
<_grigory> doesnt*
<divansantana> language....
<divansantana> try kopete
<seashell11> yellowdart: lol yea sure know its running all right, I could here it over the fone
<_grigory> hey, iv been learning english for a year only
<_grigory> ohh, you mean f* word
<divansantana> haha :D
<_grigory> :D
<_grigory> oh well
<divansantana> kopete for icq?
<seashell11> yea, i use kopete, and actually like it better than konversation
<_grigory> no, its just that i cant find where to change char. encoding in kopete or gaim
<divansantana> seashell11 you mean you use it now to talk?? Here?
<_grigory> so i cant read anything in russian, and licq goes around that nicely by having a button for this right in the msg window
<seashell11> divansantana: yea!
<divansantana> kewl, I should try that...
<seashell11> then all my messages from other im protocols will pop up in tabs in the same window
<divansantana> okay...
<seashell11> and you can add chanells to your buddy list
<_grigory> you can do the same in GAIM probably
<_grigory> i should try that now..
<divansantana> hmmm i must try...
<_grigory> how do i register my nickname here?
<Syuusuke> ./msg nickserv register
<_grigory> oh, its nickserv
<Syuusuke> just follow the syntax after
<_grigory> damn, "grigory" is already in use :(
<Syuusuke> heh
<_grigory> hate choosing nicks
<_grigory> aight, be it "codemrus"
<Red_Herring> yeah, someone took red_herring
<seashell11> yea you can do it in gaim to, but i don't like the way gaim and kde run together
<_grigory> wait.. thats too banal... ill stick with my name probably
<Red_Herring> actually under AIM someone actually is Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> which surprised me
<_grigory> lets try logging in here from GAIM
<_grigory> oh, working
<seashell11> yep
<seashell11> I like the way kopete does it better though
<_grigory> nice! icq, msn, irc, all in one place
<seashell11> _grigory: yea I luv it
<_grigory> how do i "login" with my nick here?
<_grigory> it says that im using someone elses nick
<_grigory> although i just registered it
<Syuusuke> ./nick yournamehere
<Red_Herring> its you thats using it
<_grigory> and entered pswd in gaim..
<Syuusuke> then identify yourself
<jorik> and kill him !
<_grigory> yeah, how do i do that? after two years of not using IRC completely forgot all the commands
<Syuusuke> ./msg nickserv identify passwordhere
<Syuusuke> make sure you do it in the status window
<Syuusuke> not here, just incase you mispelled it and you'll post your password to your login
<_grigory> oh, ok, thanks!
<Red_Herring> dont use the "." either
<_grigory> :) well i do remember some things ;)
<Red_Herring> ok good
<Red_Herring> some people in the forums...
<Red_Herring> just hafta be sure
<_grigory> sweet, working
<Syuusuke> awesome gj
<_grigory> i remember we even had those channel wars, taking over the popular wars, setting up war-bots
<_grigory> good old times
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> i remember last month our bot made lilo come in
<lebomb> hi
<Syuusuke> hello :)
<Red_Herring> he yelled at us for a while, then another admin came in
<Red_Herring> turns out making clones of our bot is NOT a good idea
<_grigory> hi lebomb
<_grigory> =))
<_grigory> lilo - admin?
<Red_Herring> yup
<visik7> is there some helix amarok plugin  ?
<_grigory> and whos our bot?
<Red_Herring> lilo as in the head of freenode
<_grigory> !info bot!
<Red_Herring> i think ubotu is the bot here
<_grigory> oh, ubotu
<lebomb> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network, but I'm not broadcasting my SSID. What do I edit in wireless.opts to specify one?
<Syuusuke> hrm
<Red_Herring> just do iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>
<Syuusuke> don't you edit the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<lebomb> how do i get it to save though?
<Syuusuke> or yeah you can do that also
<Red_Herring> well
<lebomb> i added eth1 to my interfaces file
<Red_Herring> just make sure it works now with iwconfig
<Red_Herring> then the exact command is:
<lebomb> it's working, i'm using it now
<Red_Herring> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <whatever it is>
<lebomb> yeah i did that already
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> sorry
<lebomb> sorry
<lebomb> i should have explained
<Red_Herring> my bad
<lebomb> how do I get it to save?
<Syuusuke> haha
<Red_Herring> not sure
<lebomb> lol
<lebomb> do you do this everytime you want to use your wireless?
<Syuusuke> edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<Syuusuke> and add it under your iface eth1
<Syuusuke> or whatever interface name it is
<lebomb> ok
<lebomb> as an option?
<Syuusuke> add this
<Syuusuke> wireless-essid namegoeshere
<lebomb> on a new line?
<Syuusuke> give me a sec i'll find you a site
<_grigory> told some people at school that im planning on switching to linux(kubuntu), they called me a geek at laughed
<_grigory> idiots
<lebomb> iface eth1 inet dhcp wireless-essid fuckoff
<lebomb> they're right, grigor 8)
<lebomb> it's ok to be a geek though
<Syuusuke> bah, the ubuntu forums is slow for some reason
<Syuusuke> but yeah add that line you just typed there
<lebomb> cool
<Syuusuke> did you need to enter a wep key?
<lebomb> nah I don't care about local encryption
<Syuusuke> do*
<Syuusuke> ah ok
<lebomb> I don't see any advantages in using it
<_grigory> :) haha... cant call myself a geek, just doesnt work... for me geek is not someone who does rugby at school, mountain biking whole summer long... but i do take all the math courses thoug, geo, calculus, data management.. fun
<Syuusuke> if you have nothing to hide then sure ;)
<lebomb> grigor
<_grigory> physics! i love physics...
<lebomb> if you are a linux user and physics person,m ath guy, you are definately a geek
<lebomb> it's ok though
<_grigory> rugby is fun too though
<_grigory> well
<_grigory> ...
<lebomb> i am a geek, i competition sports, workout, etc
<lebomb> and make a lot of money
<_grigory> i actually used to spend days in front of the computer
<_grigory> maybe a year ago
<_grigory> then i figured its a waste of time
<_grigory> unless u do something productive
<lebomb> I can do amazing things with computers
<_grigory> so i started to learn ASP, VB, then eventually .NET
<Red_Herring> and mountain biking IS productive?
<_grigory> YES
<lebomb> lol
<Red_Herring> just as productive as rugby
<Red_Herring> and baseball
<_grigory> a bit more then that
<am> hah did i just here amazing go along with ASP and VB ?
<Red_Herring> one, you use your head, one, you use your mind
<lebomb> it is productive because it satisfies ones self
<lebomb> doesn't matter what it is
<lebomb> might be watching paint dry
<_grigory> am: whats wrong with ASP and VB? :)
<Syuusuke> so are you saying that watching porn is productive since it satisfies ones self?
<Syuusuke> lol
<lebomb> yeup
<lebomb> that's probably the most productive thing you could do with yourself
<Syuusuke> lol
<lebomb> honestly
<Red_Herring> well... thats at one end of the spectrum
<_grigory> REd: you should try mountain biking! there's lots of types of it though - dirt jumping, urban, downhill racing, biker-cross, freeride...
<Red_Herring> oh yeah, in my town!
<Red_Herring> middle of suburbia
<Red_Herring> in ILLINOIS
<am> _grigory: ok where would you like me to start...the spaghetti code it produces, the lack of optimizations,  the poor coding practises it encourages, the memory leaks  ?
<lebomb> the bills it pays
<Red_Herring> there is no MOUNTAIN, or HILL for that matter for at least 300 miles
<lebomb> for hungry programmers..
<am> _grigory: that doesn't apply to C#
<am> just ASP and VB
#kubuntu 2006-01-24
<lebomb> how abotu RAD time
<lebomb> no such thing as rad in c++/c
<Red_Herring> well... i gotta run, more finals tomorrow :-)
<_grigory> "Using VB 6.0" was the second computer book i saw in my life, so i just started to read it... by first i call all those DOS manuals lying around
<Syuusuke> oh btw lebomb, make sure you put this line into the interfaces file
<Syuusuke> auto eth1
<Syuusuke> or whatever your interface is
<Syuusuke> on the last line of the file
<lebomb> well
<lebomb> i don't always want my wireless on
<am> lebomb: if you need to knock a prototype up really fast and speed etc don't matter use python or something similar, if you need a  proper application that people will use, use C or C++ , or for web apps
<Syuusuke> oh then sure if thats the case
<lebomb> only when I turn it on really
<am> use something like java or C#
<lebomb> automatically connecting to wireless networks is dangerous
<_grigory> wow... IRC is quit a waste of time
<_grigory> damn
<_grigory> quite*
<arrinmurr> _grigory: depends on what you use it for ;)
<_grigory> yeah... now for me it is a waste. so ill go do something productive
<_grigory> oh, oh, i forgot to ask
<_grigory> how do i install widgets on my desktop?
<lebomb> what kind of widgets?
<arrinmurr> _grigory: with superkaramba (?)
<lebomb> gDesklet is one program
<lebomb> gdesklets
<lebomb> ahh superkaramba
<lebomb> cool
<lebomb> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<_grigory> i installed superkaramba, yes
<_grigory> hmm.. cant find it now
<_grigory> widgets - the ones that display system info on the desktop, or show weather
<Zappa> evening
<arrinmurr> _grigory: it's in k-menu -> utilities -> desktop . and you can get the themes/widgets in http://kde-look.org -> Karamba
<_grigory> Zappa: hello!
<_grigory> ok, thanks
<_grigory> ok, its not in k-menu for sure.. but run -> superkaramba worked
<arrinmurr> _grigory: yeah. it works with every program
<visik7> K->Accesories->desktop->superkaramba
<visik7> WFM
<visik7> or Alt+space
<visik7> and type supr
<visik7> and type supe
<lebomb> what is an .skz file?
<Zappa> i'm having a weird problem. Using KDE 3.5 on breezy, when i start up and log in i get an error message from Composite Manager saying it crashed and another one saying i must use Xorg 6.8+ for translucency and shadows and i need to add  Options "Composite" "Enabled" to my Extensions section in my config
<Zappa> but transparency and shadows _does_ work
<Zappa> i tried adding the option to my config but it just made my display go all corrupted
<lebomb> is there a place to get firefox1.5 for kubuntu?
<Zappa> lebomb: apparently not, i asked the same question the other day.
<Zappa> lebomb: the problem is the dependencies it has
<lebomb> hm
<jimb0> i have it running fine
<_grigory> oh, IRC under Kopete is nice!
<jimb0> well i did before my system blew up today anyway
<lebomb> heh
<jimb0> just update your sources.lst
<jimb0> for apt
<Zappa> to what?
<jimb0> get new sources i mean
<lebomb> i can download it from their site
<jimb0> not just update
<_grigory> although its not tabbed here, like it is in GAIM
<lebomb> but i'd rather just get the .deb
<lebomb> what target?
<Zappa> yeah what's the source?
<jimb0> ill send you my sources.lst as soon as my laptop fixes itself
<lebomb> ok
<jimb0> i have tons of sites in it
<jimb0> btw
<jimb0> some of them require key signatures
<jimb0> which is gay
<Zappa> i asked about it the other day but i was told there would not be a package due to all the incompatible things it depended on
<lebomb> i just want the moz one
<lebomb> doesn't make sense
<kosh> apparently putting a new firefox in would screw things up for gnome
<kosh> since stuff in gnome depends on the html renderer
<jimb0> i dont remember which one had the mozilla packages
<lebomb> man what's going on with the forums 8(
<jimb0> back the truck up
<lebomb> i mean firefox
<lebomb> not mozilla
<kosh> so lots of stuff would have to be recompiled
<jimb0> you're running gnome?
<kosh> I mean firefox also
<lebomb> gnome sucks anyways
<kosh> that is what was said about it
<jimb0> gnome is shit
<lebomb> they should drop support for it
<jimb0> who the hell uses gnome except for universities and stupid people?
<hawking> how can i mount my usb-pen-drive under kubuntu?
<hawking> hotplug didn't mount automatically
<lebomb> should be cake dude
<kosh> I am not running gnome, I don't care about it but it is the reason that the new firefox is not just going in
<lebomb> oh i should try that
<lebomb> ok
<lebomb> thx kosh
<jimb0> btw
<jimb0> while <1.5 is less secure in some ways
<jimb0> i think its better
<jimb0> i had less problems with 1 than 1.5
<lebomb> it might have less memory leaking problems
<lebomb> 1.5 is horrendous
<kosh> I just like using konqueror :)
<jimb0> yeah and i had less java issues in 1
<lebomb> it shouldn't have even been released
<jimb0> in 1.5 sites that had been working fine no longer worked
<jimb0> on this box (my xp box), i run maxthon
<jimb0> its >> firefox
<jimb0> and based off IE
<lebomb> there's support for SVG tho
<lebomb> maxthon??
<kosh> that makes it worse then firefox
<jimb0> firefox is kinda shitty in general
<kosh> being based on ie
<jimb0> you dont know what you're talking about
<jimb0> no offense
<jimb0> the IE rendering engine > firefox's
<jimb0> period.
<lebomb> lol "no offense"
<kosh> I know exactly what I am talking about and I have been developing web apps for years
<lebomb> so you don't care about security though?
<jimb0> me?
<lebomb> you know why IE will never be as good as firefox?
<jimb0> nigga please firefox has plenty of security hoels
<lebomb> unless they flat out copy them of course
<lebomb> extensions.
<jimb0> every day they are released
<jimb0> extensions are fantastic
<lebomb> they're more than fantastic
<jimb0> but until firefox can properly render all the sites i visit, it's a no go
<jimb0> plus its a memory hog
<jimb0> so thanks
<hawking> anyone knows how to mount usb-drive?
<lebomb> you think it renders perfectly
<jimb0> they aren't more than fantastic, there's nothing i can't do in maxthon i did do in firefox
<lebomb> because microsoft supports NON STANDARD SHIT
<jimb0> except foxytunes
<jimb0> opera > firefox except for lack of extensions.
<lebomb> microsoft went out of their way to support broken shit and poor design, as well as unsupported crappy implementations
<lebomb> opera is garbage too
<jimb0> eh that's just not true man
<jimb0> opera's the fucking bomb
<Zappa> so does anyone have any idea about my boot up error messages?
<jimb0> its beautiful, quick, and has most of the features i want
<Zappa> i have to agree that opera is nice
<jimb0> its the slickest of the browsers by far
<Zappa> i use opera and firefox on windows, firefox on linux
<lebomb> opera barely runs on my computer it is so slow
<jimb0> btw
<jimb0> anyone can say 'ive been developing web apps for years'
<Zappa> do we really have to degenerate to browser wars
<jimb0> and plenty of web developers will tell you that firefox is a pain in the ass to support
<lebomb> lol
<jimb0> yeah i use firefox on linux
<jimb0> i wont lie
<jimb0> but maxthon is still better on windows, i dont see how there can be an argument except for security
<jimb0> and even thats weak
<jimb0> oh extensions
<Zappa> is there a way i can tell arts that i have 5 speakers?
<jimb0> okay two small arguments
<jimb0> sorry i shat on you guys
<kosh> microsoft is fixing some stuff in ie for ie7 and it will break many of the sites out there
<Tm_T> hehe
<kosh> there is no such thing as designing for ie, the best you can do is design around the bugs in the version you are testing against
<kosh> which is why so many ie 5 and 5.5 pages don't render right in version 6
<kosh> there is no ie standard and never has been
<iMac> i just had kubuntu live CD, boot into open firmware.
<iMac> err. for PPC
<Riddell> iMac: dapper?
<iMac> Riddell: Breezy I believe
<Riddell> probably a bad burn at a guess
<iMac> Riddell:it worked on my mini mac.. g4 vs g5 processor.. dunno
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<iMac> that is what I thought.
<iMac> looks like a g5 memory error
<iMac> too much memory?
<iMac> .. i doubt it
<Tm_T> how much memory?
<iMac> i2 GB
<iMac> 2 GB
<Keyseir> Does anyone here have experience setting up win4lin?
<Tm_T> iMac: and your problem is that it doesn't really boot up?
<iMac> invald memory access at $SRRO:00000000.0140382c
<iMac> yeah it goes to load the kernal and it boots into open firmware
<iMac> and crashes
<iMac> trying to post it on the ubuntuforums.org but it is lagging.. or not responding.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> forums are bit down whole day
<iMac> that sucks
<Tm_T> are been
<iMac> they were down yesterday too
<Tm_T> really?
<iMac> yeah
* Tm_T doesn't really use forums
* iMac lol
<Tm_T> iMac: can you run memtest?
<Tm_T> kakalto: o/
<iMac> memtest in open firmware?
<Tm_T> iMac: to make sure it's not broken memory
<Tm_T> iMac: in livecd, I think it's included
<iMac> i've tried on 5 different systems.. all with 2 GB of ram and all with g5 processors.. all fail at the same point
<kakalto> Tm_T, hmm?
<Tm_T> kakalto: hullo
<Tm_T> haven't seen you awhile
<iMac> it doesn't boot that far
<Tm_T> iMac: what? you don't even get first "menu" ?
<Tm_T> that sounds bad
<iMac> nope.. i get  starting cpu /cpus/powerPC,G5... failed:00000000
<Tm_T> humm, I have no idea... sorry
<iMac> like the kernal doesn't support g5's?
<iMac> cause, it works fine on my g4 and my g3 ppc processors
<Tm_T> well, it suppose to ask how you like to boot before it loads any kernel
<Tm_T> supposed
<iMac> yeah it is a live cd.. so i type live
<iMac> then it goes to boot
<iMac> and then crashes
<Tm_T> well, type memtest there
<Tm_T> ;)
<iMac> aah let me try
<_grigory> guys, what's .skz?
<Tm_T> _grigory: no idea
<_grigory> Ark cant extract it
<_grigory> aw,, lets google it
<Tm_T> good idea ;)
<cra1g3r> hi all, I'm new to kubuntu/linux and I'm wondering if I can recieve some help installing kubuntu or at least be directed somewhere that might be of help to me
<_grigory> oh, i installed kubuntu just yesterday, and people here been VERY helpful
<_grigory> :)
<cra1g3r> thats good to hear :)
<cra1g3r> I'm having trouble getting the os to boot from an external hard drive
<_grigory> yeah :) but i probably wont be of any help to you...
<cra1g3r> thats ok, at least I know im in the right place
<bipolar> O M G... way offtopic... search for "french military victories" on google. I wouldn't think they would be that cruel.
<_grigory> ahhaha
<_grigory> google's mean
<_grigory> very mean
<cra1g3r> well, I'm not sure if this is a grub problem or a specific kubuntu problem, but the installation went ok, and the grub bootloader appears when I start my computer.  My problem is that when it attempts to boot kubuntu I get the error "ALERT! dev/sdf1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<cra1g3r> any help would be appreciated :-)
<CalamityX> can someone help me ?
<arafat> CalamityX: depends...:-)
<CalamityX> eth0 is disabled and the enable button is greyed out in kde
<arafat> CalamityX: try in a shell: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<CalamityX> nothing happened
<arafat> is eth0 still disabled?
<CalamityX> yes
<arafat> CalamityX: what is the output of ifconfig?
<CalamityX> nothing, doesnt show any errors
<arafat> no, just type ifconfig
<CalamityX> ok
<iMac> found out what the problem was
<iMac> when i type live, by default it used the ppc 32 bit kernel.. the g5's use the 64 bit.
<iMac> so type live-powerpc64 to use a g5
<callie> evening
<iMac> hi
<callie> hi iMac
<iMac> just solved a problem with my powerpc live CD on my g5
<callie> wicked!
<callie> what was up?
<nalioth> iMac: yes, share please
<iMac> when i would try and boot off the CD, you know.. by typing live.. the boot would crash with a memory error
<starhawk> hi
<iMac> on default it uses the normal 32 bit PPC kernel.. G5's need the 64 bit
<iMac> so instead of typing live, i typed live-powerpc64
<iMac> and it worked fine
<callie> aaah
<callie> coolies
<starhawk> I am tring to get limewire or something like it running I am running kubunta any one help me with this
<callie> starhawk: check out Frostwire
<starhawk> how do I download it I have adept
<callie> by adding the correct repository you should be able to apt-get it it starhawk
<callie> -it
<callie> lol
<callie> i joined my local Linux group today
<callie> :D
<nalioth> iMac: the G5 can go both 32 or 64 bit
<nalioth> callie: they've added frostwire to the repos?
<starhawk> I have added a lot of repositories how do I know if I have the right one
<nalioth> ubotu: tell starhawk about limewire
<cra1g3r> could I please get some help with my installation related question?
<iMac> nalioth: aaah. so i wonder why it initially crashed then.
<nalioth> iMac: um, "dapper is development" ?
<nalioth> iMac: tbh, no ubuntu has booted on my g5 imac until flight-3
<nalioth> iMac: you should be happy the thing boots at all
<nalioth> i know i am
<callie> nalioth: maybe not an official one
<nalioth> callie: non official repos should be avoided
<iMac> nalioth, i am using 5.10, which i think is breezy?
<callie> nalioth: i think i used it to get frostwire and then removed it
<xwolf-> indeed iMac
<iMac> breezy is stable?
<callie> nalioth: or maybe i just got a deb file, canny remember now
<callie> is www.ubuntuforums.org down or is it just me?
<iMac> callie: it has been up and down for 2 days now.. at least that I have noticed
<callie> bugger
<tech9iner> someone call me?
* tech9iner swears he heard 'bugger' 
<iMac> the kubuntu forums is up
<callie> i probably jinxed it
<iMac> tech9iner: callie said bugger
<callie> i think he can see that ;)
<tech9iner> rofl
<iMac> i know :)
<tech9iner> ya getz any closer mateyzzz.. an i'll feel it too.. ifn i cant run fast nuff
<tech9iner> ;] 
<tech9iner> so this weak wittle lappy.. panasonic toughbook Pll 366/128ram is running quite sweet on kubuntu loadn up xfce here.. quite happy..
<callie> ooooooooooooooookaaaaaaaay
<tech9iner> specially since it just closed on ebay today and local buyer wants 2 pick it up this eve or 2morrow..
<tech9iner> he already asked bout loadn up xp on it.. methinks he'd be 2x as happy as is
<callie> fyi, im english and when english people say bugger its not meant to be interpreted as a request or taken literally
<tech9iner> aye that callie .. all sicko here.. no worries.
<tech9iner> lol
<CalamityX> can someone help me with my eth0 configuration ?
<callie> from scotland tech9iner ?
<nalioth> callie: afaik, there is no deb for frostwire. you either have to manually install the jars or convert it from rpm
<tech9iner> i wished callie lol.. anywhere but where im from as it were
<nalioth> iMac: i'll have to try a breezy liveCD and do the powerpc64 choice, but i think i tried all of em and they still never worked
<CalamityX> can someone help me with my eth0 configuration ?
<nalioth> CalamityX: we need to know a bit more about your problem if we're gonna help you
<callie> you talk like a scot tech9iner
<CalamityX> eth0 is disabled, enabled button is greyed out in kde
<iMac> nalioth: cool. yeah it worked fine on my g3 and g4.. and live-powerpc64 worked on my g5.. when you get to the prompt hit your tab key and it will bring up all the options.
<CalamityX> i alreadytried ifconfig eth0 up
<CalamityX> anyone ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CalamityX about anyone
<yellowdart> CalamityX: 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' ...maybe???
<tech9iner> i talk intl gibberish callie ;] .. sicko fan of brits n aussies n irish n scottish n french accents is one of my many deseases guv ;] ] 
<callie> fair enough
* callie hides
<thompa> i cant seam to play real streaming
<CalamityX> yellowdart: no doesnt work
* tech9iner has dated 2 brits, 3 french, 1 aussie & 1 irish lassie.. all sight unseen over his 'bich'elor' yrs via heavy intl phone transacted businesses.. and thusfar.. all were loverly!.. [kinda scary odds wise now tho hehe.. ;] 
<thompa> how can i play real streaming in konqueror or firefox?
<thompa> i installed everything in restricted
<yellowdart> CalamityX: i'm guessing that your network card isnt detected then...
<thompa> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<CalamityX> mhhh its hardware adress it listed tho
<thompa> crap
<thompa> why is it such a balck art to listen to the stupid radio
<yellowdart> CalamityX: hmmm...sounds like a dhcp issue
<thompa> i did everything on this page still no real media working
<thompa> with 8 players and wincodecs
<CalamityX> yellowdart: ok but shouldnt i at least be able to reactive the interface ?
<yellowdart> CalamityX: maybe if you launch the control center as root...it's possible you need admin privs to change it
<CalamityX> as root, i thought root is disabled in this distro
<yellowdart> CalamityX: well...sudo is the same a using root...just on an intermittent basis
<yellowdart> you can actually change how an app starts from your k-menu to run as root as well
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know how to fix up locale settings?, I'm upgrading my release of ubuntu and I'm getting a whole heap of errors with regards to locale
<starhawk> I downloaded frostwire deb how do I install on kubunta anyhelp here
<hatake_kakashi> dpkg *no guarentees*
<starhawk> I will take what I can get
<glick> hey does konqeror also suport java, flash, and embedded media?
<vge> sure
<hatake_kakashi> via embedded plugins yes
<hatake_kakashi> err plugins
<glick> but firefox is prolly better right?
<Tm_T> humm
<hatake_kakashi> anyone upgraded their releases via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<hatake_kakashi> glick: different people, different purposes
<Tm_T> glick: no, same plugins
<Tm_T> glick: so both works, I find konqueror better to my taste
<glick> coo
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: yes
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: do you happen to get warnings about locales being set back to "C" ?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: this kubuntu is prerelease of hoary upgraded to breezy upgraded to dapper
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: well, in time to time, reinstall locales and reconfigure too
<hatake_kakashi> I'm on hoary hedgehog, but I'm trying to upgrade to breeze
<hatake_kakashi> ok
<Tm_T> uff
<hatake_kakashi> I suppose I can do that with apt-get? :)
<Tm_T> yes
<hatake_kakashi> ok, ta
<Tm_T> apt-get install --reinstall locales
<Tm_T> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Tm_T> both with sudo ofcourse
<hatake_kakashi> thanks a bunch, will do that after these upgrades
(GameOver/#kubuntu) wait so easy breezy, and or easy ubutnu is the saem thing as automatix?
(shawkins/#kubuntu) automatix forces everything to install if I'm understanding this right
<robotgeek> GameOver: please join #easyubuntu, shawkins too
<shawkins> jallc
<GameOver> has it been released yet?
<shawkins> scratch that last thing.
<vge> hmm, how does freenode network deal with troublemakers? no ops?
<mr-russ> vge, chanserv.
<robotgeek> GameOver: easyubuntu v3.0 no, easybreezy yes
<mr-russ> people are registered with it, and they can op themselves when needed.
<vge> ic
<GameOver> robotgeek: when can we expect a release?
<mr-russ> also creates the feeling of everybody being equal unless needed.
<vge> true
<robotgeek> GameOver: it's almost done, next week maybe
<shawkins> robotgeek: I'm there already
<_grigory> ummm
<_grigory> weird
<_grigory> my xmms doesnt want to play music
<_grigory> asks to check if sound card configured
<_grigory> and nothign is blocking s. card
<_grigory> but system sounds work
<_grigory> wow
<_grigory> i went to system settings
<_grigory> audio
<_grigory> disabled sound system
<_grigory> and xmms started to play music
<_grigory> with sound system disabled
<_grigory> i enable it - xmms doesnt work
<robotgeek> _grigory: you need to change output plugin in xmms correcspondingly
<_grigory> oh
<_grigory> found it
<_grigory> changed the pluginm works now
<Tm_T> sucky
<Tm_T> robotgeek: hey, you're wizard with oss & dmix right? ;)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: no, crimsun is
<_grigory> anyone knows whats sigma(i^3) equals to? i got some weird answer, but not sure if its right (sigma notations)
<_grigory> too bad its not a math channel though
<Tm_T> robotgeek: well, my problem is that I can't find a way to get other sounds with ET
<robotgeek> Tm_T: no clue ,sound is my weak area :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> crimsun: ping pong contest invitation
<vge> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<Tm_T> forums are up?
<vge> i just google for people, i know nothing form nothing :)
<Tm_T> YEAH!'
<Tm_T> vge: well, atleast doesn't help me
<GameOver> does anyone know how to replace files for a new login screen... i downloaded osmething and have no clue where to put the files
<vge> Tm_T: im bad giving advices when i have the same problem myself, im just too lazy to fix :)
<Tm_T> vge: =)
<Tm_T> vge: but you did help, you pointed out that forums are up again =)
<vge> glad i helped :)
<Arcanimus> Hey, anyone know why when I copy files from my HD to my MP3 Player via knoqueror, the MP3's appear like they're on the device with no errors
<Arcanimus> but they're not actualy there when i pull out the mp3 player?
<Arcanimus> i mean I can see all the files that are already on it
<Tm_T> Arcanimus: rightclick your stick icon -> remove securely
<Tm_T> before you pull it out
<Tm_T> might be sync issue
<Arcanimus> oh... is there any way I can make it so I don't have to use that safely remove thing?
<Arcanimus> because I know with windows xp you can enable/disable the same thing
<Arcanimus> because of write caching
<Arcanimus> maybe there's a similar option somewhere in konqueror..?
<Tm_T> dunno, sorry
<Tm_T> but try, if that helps
<Arcanimus> oh well, thanks for that help :)
<Arcanimus> it probably will
<Arcanimus> actually, i'll try it right now
<Tm_T> if not, problem is somewhere else
<Arcanimus> Tm_T, "umount: /media/PULSE is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<Arcanimus> so I have to configure fstab for a USB removable device..?
<Arcanimus> and be root to actually unplug it???
<Arcanimus> :|
<Arcanimus> hmm i'll try fstab
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: you only have to be root to unmount if you mounted as root and have it configured as such. you can use options in fstab such as user or uid=
<yellowdart> Arcanimus: make sure that 'user' is one of the options in fstab for your device
<Tm_T> Arcanimus: apt-get install amd
* Tm_T doesn't have his usb memory or anything in fstab
<Arcanimus> yeah i'm going to add user to fstab
<Arcanimus> and i didn't mount as root that i know of
<Arcanimus> unless i had the mp3 player in my usb while i was booting
<Arcanimus> and it auto-mounted
<Arcanimus> during boot process as root
<Arcanimus> what's amd?
<Arcanimus> hmm i didn't really need this automounter thing
<Arcanimus> fstab worked fine
<Arcanimus> oh well.. now that i have it installed might as well keep it
<Arcanimus> well anyways thanks for your help LeeJunFan, yellowdart, TjaFs
<Arcanimus> err
<Arcanimus> Tm_T,
<Arcanimus> :)
<Arcanimus> good night
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Arcanimus: you do need, or atleast find amd useful
<vge> not really yet, it's only 6.25 am
<Tm_T> vge: exactly ;)
<Tm_T> other finnish here, good good :)
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get rid of the bar at the bottom
<vge> true true, alltough GMT+2 is kinda large :)
<vge> specialbuddy: you mean taskbar?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<Tm_T> vge: and /wii is useful, I don't rely to clock too much ;)
<specialbuddy> but everything
<Tm_T> specialbuddy: you can hide it, for example
<specialbuddy> yeah but can you get rid of it all together
<Tm_T> why?
<specialbuddy> well if I wanted to could I?
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe
<Tm_T> if you tell me why
<specialbuddy> incase you wanted to use superkaramba taskbar instead
<Tm_T> humm, but kicker ir much more than taskbar
<Tm_T> you need systray replacement atleast
<Tm_T> rebooting, right back
<specialbuddy> ok
<Tm_T> back
<Tm_T> specialbuddy: so, I will tell you how to close kicker, but only if you have system tray replacement
<specialbuddy> I don't have one right now
<Tm_T> ok
<vge> hehe, i got it to dissapear, now i need to get it back :D
<specialbuddy> what is kbfx?
<Tm_T> vge: just run kicker in run dialog
<Tm_T> or in some terminal
<vge> well it can be removed with just tampering taskbar settings
<vge> panel i mean
<Tm_T> that's dirty way
<Tm_T> really dirty
<specialbuddy> do you know what kbfx is
<Tm_T> specialbuddy: humm, kde-look.org does know much about it
<specialbuddy> is there somewhere to read about it on there
<Tm_T> well, yes, sort of
<Tm_T> use search
<demonix> hello
<demonix> a couple questions
<demonix> i just finished installing kubuntu
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<demonix> but i can seem to find flash in the repos and i'm  thinking a jre might be missing too?
<demonix> how do i get flash
<vge> www.macromedia.com
<demonix> oh so un;;ike ubuntu there's no deb
<demonix> *unlike
<yellowdart> demonix: you need to enable the universe/multiverse repositories...then 'apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<demonix> i activateed all there was in adept
<yellowdart> sudo apt-get update
<demonix> k
<xtacocorex> quick question, do i really need lvm on my laptop?
<yellowdart> xtacocorex: not really...lvm makes it really convenient to add/remove drives to a single block of storage...so if you dont plan on doing that you're ok
<demonix> brb
<xtacocorex> yellowdart: that won't affect my external usb harddrive access will it?
<yellowdart> xtacocorex: not unless it was formatted with lvm
<xtacocorex> yellowdart: it wasn't, so i can just uninstall it with synaptic?
<xtacocorex> yellowdart: or would turning it off work better
<yellowdart> xtacocorex: yeah, you should be fine...basically lvm is a way that you can "group" drives to cooperate into a single block of storage
<xtacocorex> yellowdart: awesome, thanks for the info
<yellowdart> xtacocorex: mo prob
<yellowdart> no*
<jughead> ok I added the source for KDE 3.5 into my resources list through adept, then did a full system upgrade
<jughead> How do I tell if it worked?
<yellowdart> jughead: you should be able to use kde 3.5 :)
<jughead> how do I find out if that's what I'm running?
<jughead> I had problems logging out and had to ctl+alt+del and restart; plus I'm new to kubuntu
<yellowdart> open konqueror... help menu > About KDE
<jughead> thanks yellowdart It's up and running
<yellowdart> jughead: glad to be of help
<jughead> I switched from mepis; it's similar but not quite the same
<jughead> I've got another "issue" involving KDE if you have a sec
<yellowdart> jughead: sure, what's up
<jughead> I'm used to having a link to my home folder as a house on my kicker - tis not there now
<jughead> i found the link to the show desktop button, but I can't find the option to the home folder button
<yellowdart> ok... go to system:/
<yellowdart> (in konq)
<yellowdart> drag the home icon to the kicker
<yellowdart> you'll have to change the icon.. but it works
<yellowdart> you can always add a 'quick browser' too
<jughead> crap - are you going to be here for a minute?  the kicker just crashed - it's gone
<yellowdart> jughead: yeah, i'll be here awhile
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> jughead: you can restart kicker
<Tm_T> jughead: you can!
<Tm_T> ;)
<NeoChaosX> too late
<yellowdart> Tm_T: well...in theory he IS restarting it
<yellowdart> :)
<Tm_T> "hey, something crashed, let's reboot"
<Tm_T> jughead: reboot?
<NeoChaosX> i guess that logic makes sense
<NeoChaosX> at that speed, my guess is that he logged out and back in
<Tm_T> NeoChaosX: not really, in most of time
<jughead> OK I restarted X - the kicker is back
<Tm_T> jughead: you can just restart kicker
<Tm_T> or is it too easy? ;)
<jughead> yeah I don't know how to do that yet
<NeoChaosX> you could've just right clicked on the KDE desktop, select run program, and ran "kicker"
<jughead> lol
<yellowdart> jughead: but as i was saying...'quick file browser' is my personal pref...you can set it for any base folder
* Tm_T restarted kicker already 5 times today
<Tm_T> testing++
<jughead> yellowdart:  that did the trick quite nicely
<jughead> I'm learning
<jughead> I haven't quite got software management down yet
<yellowdart> jughead: which did the trick...the system:/ or quick browser?
<Tm_T> and if there's need to restart running kicker, in konsole: "dcop kicker kicker restart" ;)
<jughead> well, certain parts of it anyway
<jughead> dcop kicker kicker restart
<jughead> 2 kicker?
<Tm_T> jughead: yes
<Tm_T> kicker contains lot more thant just kicker
<Tm_T> so kicker part of kicker
<jughead> ahh
<yellowdart> kicker kicker kicks the kicker
<yellowdart> :)
<Tm_T> aye
<jughead> how do I install plugins through firefox?
<yellowdart> jughead: what plugins are you needing?
<yellowdart> flash is 'apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<ilba7r> any one know of a ubuntu repos for  ibm-acpi
<yellowdart> jughead: you can also 'sudo apt-cache search mozilla plugin'
<jughead> I'm trying Automatix-Kubuntu
<jughead> let's see if it works
<jughead> has anyone else used automatix?  it seems pretty cool
<kkathman> automatix has a major, dangerous flaw
<jughead> uh oh
<shawkins> automatix forces stuff to install
<kkathman> it uses  --force on many of its install which breaks systems regularly
<jughead> crap
<kkathman> EasyUbuntu is much more safe
<jughead> well, it's a runnin through it's thing now
<hatake_kakashi> what about kpersonalizer?
<jughead> If i have to reinstall I'll remember that
<kkathman> hehe
<shawkins> night kids
<jughead> night
<kkathman> night shawkins :)
<yellowdart> shawkins-away: later
<jughead> EasyUbuntu works for Kubuntu as well?
<yellowdart> jughead: you'll probably find that most here install with ubuntu then 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ...or just install from kubuntu media
<yellowdart> i'm personally not familiar with these other pkgs
<jughead> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried apt-get install kpersonalizer ?
<jughead> not me
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<jughead> I'm trying Automatix, we'll se
<jughead> see
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: it installed as part of kde 3.5 for me
<shawkins-away> stupid thing..
<jughead> If I suddenly become unresponsive or leave and don't come back - the worst has happened
<shawkins-away> ok.. nevermind... yellowdart got it.. now I'm going to sleep.. :)
<yellowdart> jughead: well, good luck...
<jughead> thanks
<yellowdart> shawkins-away: hehe..later
<hatake_kakashi> yellowdart: the odd this is that I have upgraded my release and when I get that package, it seems to add a whole bunch of other packages and removes some of those kubuntu/ubuntu ones
<yellowdart> jughead: if you dont see me...i'll most likely be here tomorrow as well :)
<jughead> I take it you are a regular?
<yellowdart> jughead: sure
<jughead> this place is a lot more sane than #ubuntu
<jughead> that one gets crowded
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: yeah, i did notice that i lost my login splash config option :-/
<hatake_kakashi> yellowdart: hmm.. I wonder if I get kpersonalizer, if it is possible for me to get those original packages or at least upgraded packages to be installed without having to be removed
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: but that's probably the price to pay for not waiting 'til april for dapper :)
<asplode> do kubuntu and ubuntu get at the same time?
<hatake_kakashi> huh.. kpersonalizer comes with dapper? o.O I did not even set my apt repository to get dapper related stuff :/
<hatake_kakashi> jughead: I don't think its as crowded as #debian ;)
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: it's just the binaries for kde...thats what the upgrade is...not anything specific to ubuntu other than that's where the .deb files were made
<yellowdart> im pretty sure
<hatake_kakashi> yellowdart: that's what I thought.. and why would it go about removing some of the ubuntu/kubuntu related materials :/
<jugheadtn> alrighty then
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: conflicts...
<hatake_kakashi> e.g. removing konqueror, but getting konqueror-nsplugins
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: because the (k)ubuntu stuff is probably still 3.4
<jughead> It said everything installed, I open FF and the system locks up
<hatake_kakashi> o.O.. and the kpersonalizer comes in as KDE 4.3?
<jughead> I've heard it's not good at all to just flip the switch
<hatake_kakashi> FF?
<jughead> but the keyboard + mouse were unresponsice
<jughead> firefox
<hatake_kakashi> ah
<jughead> *unresponsive
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: i'm not sure if it kpersonalizer is in 3.4...just that it's in 3.5
<shawkins> kkathman:  gotta tell ya something..
<hatake_kakashi> hmm :/
<hatake_kakashi> yellowdart: thanks
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: all i know is that it pretty much rids of anything that's not 3.5
<yellowdart> hatake_kakashi: no prob
<fdelacruz_> guys just want to ask on how to mount xternal DVD rom
<hatake_kakashi> well, I'll just have to see, and try and deal with the losses if I do come with them
<yellowdart> shawkins: hows that sleeping thing workin for ya?
<yellowdart> hehe
<shawkins> yellowdart: was doing fine for me.. until I thought of something
<yellowdart> shawkins: that's ok...i really only have a vague memory of what sleep is anyhow ;)
<shawkins> yellowdart: well I think of random things right before I fall asleep...
<yellowdart> anybody know of any good emacs major modes to edit .rhtml files? (for ruby on rails development)
<fdelacruz_> hello anyone knows how to mount an xternal dvd rom
<shawkins> ummm... /dev/sdc1 I think* would be the thingy for it..... yellowdart, take it from there, I'm out
<fdelacruz_> hi shawkins is this your ans from question?
<shawkins> well.. I don't know for sure, I think it would be there as a scsi drive....
<shawkins> try 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/drive
<shawkins> try that out real quick..
<yellowdart> fstab... /dev/sdc /media/whateveryouwant udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<shawkins> yellowdart: thanks, night
<yellowdart> basically dup the 'cdrom' line...make sure that your /media/whateveryouwant exists
<yellowdart> gnight...again
<yellowdart> fdelacruz_: also try /dev/sdd, /dev/sdb, or /dev/sda if sdc doesnt work...
<shawkins-away> try it again :)
<shawkins-away> this time I'm closing!
<Den> Hi - is this where the KUbuntu developers hang out?
<yellowdart> Den: just the users really...(unless the devs are hiding)
<Den> Are any KDE developers for Ubuntu here?
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't hide
<yellowdart> Tm_T: hehe.. sorry didnt see you there ;)
<Den> yellowdart: thanks
<Tm_T> Den: I'm not sure what you're asking, but go ahead
<Den> Tm_T: I just discovered a bug, and also just found it in bugzilla, a kde bug.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> what bug exactly?
<Tm_T> Den: this is channel for Kubuntu users, but some devs are here too ;)
<Den> Tm_T: I was wondering if I should tell a KDE developer, but then just a sec ago I found it in the bugzilla, so I guess no need to report it further, or
<Tm_T> Den: ok, bug in what app
<Den> Tm_T: maybe I should confirm it, as it is rated "unconfirmed"
<Tm_T> I might be interested
<Den> Tm_T:  24344. windows size too big for my screen
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> that one
<Den> Tm_T: IAt least that name sounds like a match  - I haven't read the bug to confirm it's the same as the bug I experience.
<Tm_T> hmm
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get the tango-icon-theme to takeover as the default folder icons in KDE?
<Den> Tm_T: Yes, so I read the bug report, it's the same thing happening to me.l  Are you a developer?  Is this something you work on? If no, do you know who works on it?
<Tm_T> Den: what was bug number?
<damnhil> do you have any problem configure network interfaces using KDE network settings?
<viviersf> damnhil,
<viviersf> you using kde 3.4
<viviersf> or
<viviersf> 3.5 ?
<damnhil> viviersf: Im using KDE 3.4.3
<viviersf> damnhil, knetworkconf is totally broken on kde 3.4
<Den> Tm_T:  24344. windows size too big for my screen
<viviersf> you must either use the gnome network tools
<viviersf> or
<damnhil> viviersf: Do I uninstall it?
<viviersf> upgrade to kde 3.5
<viviersf> damnhil, no
<damnhil> viviersf: Thanks for telling me that. Why can't I uninstall it using Adept?
<viviersf> you can
<viviersf> but it wont fix the problem
<Den> damnhil: Was that _me_ you were asking about pros config net interf using kde net settings?
<damnhil> Den: I was asking viviersf but if you have any idea you can contribute here
<viviersf> damnhil, the knetworkconf was broken
<viviersf> it didnt write all the config data in the interfaces file
<viviersf> they fixed it in kde kde 3.5
<viviersf> so
<viviersf> you can update kde to 3.5 from ridells site
<viviersf> or
<viviersf> install gnome-system-tools
<Den> damnhil: Ah. no ideas, I thought you were referring to the bug I'd mentioned.
<viviersf> and uninstall knetworkconf if you want to
<Den> Tm_T: Any thoughts about if I should do anything, notify anyone else, about that bug?
<Tm_T> Den: nah, Riddell knows it, so it will be done in time
<Den> Tm_T: Thx!
<Tm_T> no problemo
<Den> Tm_T: Are you a Ubuntu KDE developer?
<Tm_T> not really, just wannabe -KDE devel
<Den> Anyone - is there a web page describing who is on the Ubuntu KDE developer team, & what they specialize in?
<Tm_T> Den: I afraid no, Kubuntu team mostly just provide KDE related packages so bugs are mostly KDE bugs -> handled by KDE devels
<damnhil> do you use network-console-config instead of kdenetworkconf?
<Tm_T> though there's much more done by Kubuntu team, great people I'd say
<Den> Tm_T: Thanks :)
<Tm_T> damnhil: I don't use either one
<Tm_T> crimsun: come on, you can't sleep that much
<LeeJunFan> try my q again since I lost connection to irc server :)
<LeeJunFan> anyone else using kopete with yahoo have it loose the connection all the time?
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: what version
<LeeJunFan> 0.11
<Tm_T> hmm ok
<Tm_T> but you can login and send/receive messages?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it just seems to drop off a few times a day.
<andred> LeeJunFan: i'm currently tracking it down and expect it to be fixed for kopete 0.12 :)
<LeeJunFan> andred: okay, as long as it's not just me :) thanks.
<specialbuddy> how do I play dvd's such as fight club?
<tristanmike> how do I eject my DVD?
<specialbuddy> right click on dvd and click eject
<tristanmike> I don't have that option
<revdev> try sudo eject /dev/dvd ... or whatever your dvd device is
<specialbuddy> do you know how to play dvd's
<specialbuddy> ?
<tristanmike> revdev, yeah, I don't want to have to do that every time I put something in the tray
<tristanmike> why can't i just push the button on my dvd/cd tray
<revdev> well, i have 2 dvd/rw drives and a cd drive... for two of them, i can use the button. for one i can't, i have to sudo eject everytime. i'm not sure why, and it's just routine now.
<revdev> sorry i can't be of more help
<tristanmike> don't worry, thanx for that command anyway :)
<specialbuddy> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<specialbuddy> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> methinks libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<damnhil> is the samba configure in kde network functional?
<hatake_kakashi> anyone here running with ISA cards?
<damnhil> samba configure in kde network is not functional
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: not on kubuntu not with a 2.4 kernel
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: not on kubuntu not with a 2.6 kernel
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: hmm :S
<visik7> forget the first line
<hatake_kakashi> so you are on 2.4 but running some other distro?
<visik7> yes debian
<visik7> debian 3.0 with 2.4.31
<visik7> btw
<visik7> what's the problem ?
<visik7> are u trying to setup an isa pnp card ?
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> yes I am
<visik7> oh
<hatake_kakashi> ISA sound card, I will need to get isapnptools, kubuntu's repository does not have it, so I'm going about on manual install. I hope it would not affect the stability too much
<hatake_kakashi> the problem is I'm running the latest stable kubuntu (I think) with 2.6 kernel
<visik7> no not the stability of the system but of your mental sanity
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> well, I've kinda went to extremes when I had 2.4.x kernel on RH8
<hatake_kakashi> took me ages but I eventually got the soundcard to work.. I cannot find a copy of that config file after formatting :/
<visik7> I think alsaconf is able to run isapnp hardware but dunno why ubuntu remove it from packages
<hatake_kakashi> hmm :S
<hatake_kakashi> I'll probably aptget it
<visik7> btw by hand using isapnp-tools and some outdated doc
<hatake_kakashi> s/aptget/apt-get
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> I did it by hand as well before, and only reading the manual pages that came with isapnptools
<_larsivi> what is the repositories for dapper
<_larsivi> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<bimberi> _larsivi: s/breezy/dapper/     <- in your sources.list
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hatake_kakashi> anyone on this release: kde 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1
<_larsivi> thanks bimberi, i found out
<_larsivi> trying to upgrade my vmware player image :D
<_larsivi> bye
<magnus> How do I get verdana and the other msttcorefonts in kubuntu?
<magnus> Sorry about that :)
<magnus> Still need to know how to get verdana :)
<rommel> magnus, i am new to ubuntu (i use gentoo myself) but look through this maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<xwolf-> what's the difference between debian and redhat?
<rommel> rpm
<xwolf-> ok, package manager, i've read about that
<xwolf-> what else?
<hatake_kakashi> their ideals
<rommel> uh a pkg manager is no light matter
<Riddell> debian is community developed
<xwolf-> and redhat isnt?
<rommel> no not really
<rommel> its more corporate
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<hatake_kakashi> they have one for community partly working with the corporate and they have one which is mostly corporate.. namely fedora and redhat es/as etc
<rommel> why doesnt ubuntu support mp3 and dvd right out of the box so to speak.... i know its some legality issue but why does gentoo not seem to care and it just works
<hatake_kakashi> rommel: different ideas, :P just like rh
<hatake_kakashi> they don't support mp3 out of the box
<rommel> rh doesnt?
<hatake_kakashi> s/ideas/ideals
<hatake_kakashi> no
<hatake_kakashi> at least rh8 doesn't
<rommel> i have only really run gentoo... freebsd before that for like a month then to linux/gentoo
<rommel> ok so how do you keep updated with apt-get when you are having to add software "manually" to the system by way of make && make install
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but there is the Adept Updater and such for that
<hatake_kakashi> depending on what you need, you may need to edit sources.list
<rommel> ok so there is a way to manage added things and their deps not directly supported
<yellowdart> rommel: no, you cannot compile something NOT from your source.list and have apt recognize it...there are ways for cetain packages to "add" themselves to apt so that you can make sure dependencies are there, but the system doesnt do that automatically
<yellowdart> rommel: even with gentoo 'emerge -u world' would overwrite manually added packages
<ilba7r> just wondering if x is broken in dapper? and i know the warning i am just testing it
<rommel> well i didnt mean automatically... but in gentoo you have a user defined overlay that can be added ... you can create ebuilds that emerge and portage recognize and track versions like that as well as the deps given in the ebuild for the software
<rommel> the overlay doesnt get over written... that was the purpose of it
<yellowdart> rommel: you can create .deb files as well...they work in much the same way as .ebuild
<yellowdart> then you can install with 'dpkg -i your_file_here.deb'
<rommel> ok... thats what i was getting at... for durability management of that stuff gets to be a big issue
<yellowdart> rommel: yeah, that stuff is going to be an issue no matter what distro you go with...
<magnus> What's the name of the package with kdelibs development files for KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu breezy? kdelibs4-dev shows as "4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1"
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can change the kubuntu's logo in the "About KDE" window?
<feistel> how I can change the kubuntu's logo in the "About KDE" window?
<Jimmy24> ji
<Jimmy24> hi
<Jimmy24> huhu
<Jimmy24> can somebody help me
<Mias> *help*
<Jimmy24> is kubuntu completly in german? iam from german
<Mias> er? no
<Jimmy24> and when i now download kubuntu is kde 3.5 integrated?
<Mias> 3.4
<Mias> .x
<Jimmy24> how to became kubuntu in german?
<Jimmy24> is that possible?
<Mias> was? fragma deutsch
<Jimmy24> aso
<Jimmy24> prima
<Jimmy24> also ich wollte mir kubuntu downloaden und wollte wissen ob es komplett deutsch ist
<Mias> beim installieren "deutsch" auswhlen, dann is (fast) alles deutsch
<Jimmy24> und das was nicht deutsch ist?
<knubbe> is there a program similar to Beagle but for KDE?
<yellowdart> Jimmy24: 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-de language-pack-kde-de-base'
<knubbe> ie, a desktop search application
<Mias> na ien paar manpages vll, nich so wichtig, ist schon durchgngig dt.
<Jimmy24> aso ok
<Jimmy24> und kde 3.5 ist das schwer zu installieren=
<Mias> install manpages-de oder so
<yellowdart> Jimmy24: also, 3.5 is NOT standard in kubuntu...
<Mias> und nimm locale de_DE@euro
<kkathman> howdy yellowdart ::)
<Jimmy24> ok mach ich
<yellowdart> kkathman: g'mornin
<kkathman> 3.5 will be standard in Dapper tho
<yellowdart> yes...dapper...in april
<Jimmy24> und wie bekomm ich das hin?
<Jimmy24> geht das berhaupt?
<kkathman> I have KDE 3.5 on my breezy tho
<Jimmy24> ndiswrapper wie bekomm ich den?
<Jimmy24> apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<Jimmy24> ah halt ich hab ja noch kein inet
<kkathman> I upgraded about 2 weeks ago
<Jimmy24> ist der schon dabeii?
<Jimmy24> how?
<Jimmy24> to upgrade kde 3.4  to kde 3.5
<kkathman> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Jimmy24> ah thanks
<yellowdart> Jimmy24: you have to add the kde 3.5 repository to /etc/apt/sources.list then do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Jimmy24> thanks yellow
<Jimmy24> and ow to install ndiswrapper withou internet conection
<kkathman> that page explains the process exactly
<yellowdart> hmm...trying to set a global shortcut for the k-menu to use just the win/start key...only lets me use it in combination with something else...not by itself :-/
<yellowdart> guess i'll just have to stick to katapult for fast app access
<LeeJunFan> andred: talked to you yesterday about losing yahoo connections with kopete, I have a similar problem with jabber.org, don't know if you might be chasing that one too, but that one is actually jabber.org's server as I've got 2 of my own that are flawless.
<andred> LeeJunFan: you might wanna ask in #kopete, i'm not familiar with the jabber code at all
<andred> #kopete it is :)
<LeeJunFan> andred: nah, not a problem, I just figured if you were, that's not really a kopete bug, and not to waste your time with it. :)
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: personally, my yahoo hasnt dropped from kopete at all...and i'm using google talk via jabber...works great
<jin> anyone ut there know about flash drives?
<jin> need to know where i can get drivers and such for flash drive
<jin> for a Samsung YP-U1Z
<HymnToLife> hi :)
<HymnToLife> is there a way to open links directly in Konsole
<HymnToLife> like i gnome-terminal ?
<Mias> HymnToLife: install (e)links or w3m or wget for DLing
<magnus> Hi, What's the name of the appropriate kdelibs-dev-package for KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu Breezy?
<Mias> HymnToLife: err.. or use klipper
<Mias> HymnToLife: I think u want klipper
<HymnToLife> basically what I want to do i
<HymnToLife> when there is an URL returned by Konsole
<HymnToLife> like in a man page for example
<HymnToLife> in gnome term when you selet the url and right clik you have an option "Open in browser"
<kkathman> magnus: the same as 3.4.3   they are just updated when you go to 3.5
<magnus> OKay, cause I get some dependency problems when I try to install kdelibs4-dev
<kkathman> 4??
<magnus> same with kdelibs-dev
<magnus> The 4 is just silly version naming, it's still 3.x afaik
<magnus> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<magnus>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed
<magnus> And two more
<kkathman> hmmm
<magnus> Indeed :)
<kkathman> I dont like that 4c2
<kkathman> that sounds "beta" or candidate
<magnus> mhm
<kkathman> but i dont know
<Kibou> what is it supposed to mean?
<kkathman> did you have all the -dev stuff on your machine prior to going to 3.5?
<magnus> no
<kkathman> ahhh well then its ok then prolly
<magnus> well, i need the kdelibs to compile :)
<kkathman> cuz when you moved from 3.4.3, the only components that were added were replacements for what you had, plus mandatory things, and the -libs arent usually mandatory
<magnus> (KDE stuff that's not found in kubuntu-packages)
<kkathman> as long as you still have the 3.5 repo alive, you can just apt-get the libs you need
<kkathman> and accept the dependencies I reckon
<magnus> I can't accept the deps?
<kkathman> yes you should be able to accept the dependencies
<kkathman> I dont know why you cant
<_ice> anyone have a wine here
<hawking> _ice : I just drank a bottle
<_ice> lol
<_ice> dchroot -d /home/ice/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/Internet Explorer wine IEXPLORE.EXE
<_ice> this is my path for ie6
<_ice> using wine on the desktop
<_ice> but it not working
<magnus> kkathman: The problem is that it won't install kdelibs-dev, because of unmet deps
<seashell11> _ice: did you try wine 'c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE' ?
<kkathman> magnus:  this sounds like a bug then
<magnus> okay
<kkathman> you might check with Riddell, or file a bug report at bugzilla
<seashell11> _ice: ??
<kkathman> howdy seashell11 :)
<kkathman> Lord, why would anyone want to run IE on linux??
<seashell11> hi kkathman ;-)
<Riddell> magnus: what's your kde package source?
<kkathman> Howdy Riddell
<Riddell> hello
<kkathman> I think he mentioned it up above
<seashell11> kkathman: I have IE installed on linux, but just because another program in wine requires it, I don't ever run it
<magnus> Riddell: The one from the topic :)
<_ice> does anyone here have ie installed
<_ice> using wine of course
<kkathman> _ice why IE ?
<seashell11> _ice: I do, just because another program in wine requires it
<Riddell> magnus: apt-cache policy kdelibs4-dev
<kkathman> icck
<_ice> do you test web pages on it too
<seashell11> _ice: but why would you ever want to run it?
<kkathman> _ice I test my web pages on Firefox..its a more stringent test actually
<_ice> I need it for xml data islands for a class I am taking
<magnus> Riddell: 500 http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<_ice> can't test data islands on firefox
<Riddell> magnus: and kdelibs4c2?
<_ice> how do I test my pages on ie 6 ?
<magnus> Riddell: Same
<Riddell> magnus: so you have kdelibs from 3.5 installed but the source is no longer known to apt
<Riddell> magnus: make sure it's in sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<magnus> hm
<seashell11> _ice: try this:    wine 'c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE'
<magnus> Riddell: looking at it now
<kkathman> how does that happen Riddell?
<_ice> I get ie 6 to work just fine
<_ice> but I get my pages I have from my web server to test on ie6 using wine
<HymnToLife> hmm
<seashell11> _ice: what do you mean? you got it running right or not?
<HymnToLife> where does Kopete save chat logs ?
<_ice> ie6 works just fine
<_ice> my problem is I want to test some pages that I have been working on in a dir on linux
<_ice> I can't seem to do that
<yellowdart> _ice: do you have a web server running?
<_ice> yes
<_ice> local host only
<seashell11> _ice: then it should work, 127.0.0.1
<_ice> oh no shit I forgot about loopback
<yellowdart> try using the actual ip of your machine instead of 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<yellowdart> _ice: yeah, 127 should have worked fine though :) ...happens to the best of us
<_ice> yeah 127 does work
<_ice> thx guys alot
<seashell11> _ice: no prob :-)
<yellowdart> _ice: np
<_ice> ha ha this is great
<_ice> and this is why I am a linux addict
<yellowdart> anybody here know of any nice emacs major-modes for editing .rhtml files? (ruby on rails)
<yellowdart> or something for kdevelop/quanta?
<iantec> how do i create folder shorcuts aside from dragging them and clicking create link? is there a easier way?
<HymnToLife> iantec > command line :)
<iantec> i eman just to create a short cut?
<yellowdart> iantec: ln -s /target /new_link
<yellowdart> iantec: OR...right-click...create new > link to location (url)
<iantec> got it thanks a lot
<iantec> thats nice:)
<iantec> wow
<iantec> funny, but im actually enjoying linux now im getting the hange of it although i still need a LOT to learn
<yellowdart> iantec: there's always a lot to learn
<hawking> how can i configure kubuntu so that I won't see the kubuntu picture and blue fonts on startup but see tty1
<kkathman> hawking you mean you dont want KDE/Gnome to start
<hawking> kkathman : well that could be cool I want to run them using startx
<yellowdart> hawking: you have to disable kdm from starting at boot
<hawking> yellowart : I'll remove it from /etc/rc2.d right?
<kkathman> hawking right,  probably the best way is just to change your inittab from id:2 initdefault  to id 1: initdefault
<kkathman> i.e. the run level
<haakonn> hi, i'm seeing this more and more: often, after the screensaver have been going and i exit from it, the mouse pointer is gone. nothing i do with the mouse gets any effect at all, until i restart xorg. anyone else seeing this?
<hawking> kkathman : and I'll run kdm typing "startx" right?
<kkathman> I think you can also change the /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<kkathman> hawking that or kdm start
<kkathman> actually /etc/ init.d/kdm start (or restart)
<yellowdart> hawking: you would start whatever display manager with startx...kdm is a login manager, no need for it if you are using startx (since you are already logged in)
<hawking> I see
<kkathman> yellowdart:  even if he changes his run level ??
<kkathman> that never worked for me for some reason
<kkathman> shrug
<yellowdart> kkathman: basically you have to be logged in to even try to run startx...that's my point :)
<kkathman> yellowdart:  oh well sure ;)
<aljoscha> hello
<kkathman> cant type startx at a login prompt :)
<yellowdart> you just wont have the "restart, shutdown, bla bla" options when you log out of an X session
<kkathman> right
<aljoscha> hi anybody any experience with Ark and *.rar files?
<kkathman> kdm restart from a tty prolly makes no sense... but kdm start would
<aljoscha> im Dutch
<yellowdart> hawking: if you want to use an 'unadulterated terminal' hit ctrl+alt+F2 and ctrl+alt+F7 to get back :)
<kkathman> aljoscha: might need to install them :)
<hawking> yellowdart : I know that I just want to see that terminal at startup to see messages
<yellowdart> what messages??
<hawking> but on kubuntu you get this kubuntu picture and bluefonts by default
<kkathman> dmesg ?
<yellowdart> hawking: your boot script?
<aljoscha> im having a path problem with unrar-free
<aljoscha> tryed using it in console, but doesnt work either
<HymnToLife> hay
<yellowdart> i use unrar-nonfree...because free didnt work for me either
<HymnToLife> will a sudo apt-get upgrade do the trick to uprade to KDE 3.5
<hawking> yellowdart : what ya mean?
<HymnToLife> after adding the repo of course
<yellowdart> hawking: you want to see all the text instead of the "kubuntu' logo and all the lines that say 'ok'?
<aljoscha> is the nonfree also in package installer?
<yellowdart> aljoscha: yeah
<hawking> yellowdart : I want to see all the text and I want no kubuntu loo
<seashell11> Ok, when I just log in to command prompt a message pops up saying I have new mail. How do I read this mail and is there a way I can be automatically notified of it in kde? Or what is this mail?
<hawking> yellowdart : logo
<kkathman> hawking: then change your default run level to 1
<yellowdart> hawking: but you still want a graphical login right?
<hawking> yellowdart :Yeah
<yellowdart> hawking: that's a grub option...
<kkathman> yellowdart: I think he wants to boot to a tty, then if he wants to go to gui, he types starx
<kkathman> startx
<kkathman> at least thats what I seem to understand
<aljoscha> hmm how is the nonfree called in package-manager of kubuntu?
<yellowdart> kkathman: he just wants to see all the 'nitty-gritty' of booting up...instead of the fbsplash that scrolls the lines of 'ok' when things load
<hawking> yellowdart : how can i add that option and what option is it?
<hawking> yeah
<kkathman> well if I need to see my boot script I just type dmesg at the konsole after boot
<kkathman> hehe
<yellowdart> hawking: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst comment out anywhere you see 'quiet splash'
<yellowdart> just the words 'quiet splash'
<hawking> thx
<crimsun> Tm_T: s/sleep/work/
<kkathman> yellowdart: dont know about you, but that rolls by so fast on my machine, I couldnt read it anyway :)
<ubuntu> hi
<yellowdart> kkathman: hey, that's not for us to worry about :) ...i'm just telling him what he wants to hear
<ubuntu> I just booted the kubuntu cd... and it started a live session. how do I start the installer, to actually install it on my disk?
<yellowdart> it rolls by fast here too...even on my p3
<seashell11> ubuntu: you have to have the install cd
<seashell11> ubuntu: the live cd will not work to install from
<ubuntu> seashell11: I actually got the dvd... and the boot menu showed options for installing. but the default brought me to the live....
<ubuntu> do I need to boot the expert mode for installing?
<seashell11> ubuntulog: are you on dapper?
<seashell11> ubuntu: I wouldn't know, but that message I just sent was not supposed to be sent, I accidentally hit the enter button lol :-D I havn't did anything with the dvd
<Tm_T> crimsun: no excuses!
<Tm_T> ;)
<ubuntu> "The DVDs are combined live and install." hum... looks like I need to reboot into the expert mode :-/
<seashell11> !install
<ubotu> install is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<seashell11> you could try there
<ubuntu> damn... docs say it would start per default the installation, if you say "live" the live-version... this is actually wrong :(
<seashell11> mayb try typing install at boot?
<ubuntu> well... I'm rebooting... cya
<Mias> I cant sudo because it has a problem with gethostbyname; my cd install hung on tzconfig
<Mias> I have a valid /etc/hostname
<Mias> and host.conf, what to do?
<yellowdart> ok.. gotta go meet my wife for lunch...i'll be back in a few
<USER014532> where are the bolognesi?????
<vge> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH, what c compiler shoud i use?
<crimsun> vge: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vge> ty
<vge> im getting lazy wit google it seems :)
<seashell11> vge that not good l:-)
<monad> hi... can someone tell me where kde apps like kmail are to be found in kubuntu's kde?
<monad> i want to integrate it in the toolbar, but can't find the application button
<flavio> hi monad
<flavio> afaik there is no kmail link by default
<flavio> there is just kontact
<_wish> use kontact, its great
<monad> flavio: i don't mind, as long as i can pull kmail down to the toolbar, because the guy using this machine won't remember to type kmail in a terminal every time
<flavio> tell him to launch kontact instead
<flavio> it integrates kmail with other PIM apps
<flavio> it's very cool
<monad> i'll have a look
<_wish> kontact shortcut should be there by default
<monad> hm, there isn't.... but kontact itself looks nice you'Re right
<flavio> strange it should in the kicker by default
<flavio> the icon should look like a newspaper
<monad> another question: how do i get the ati card accelerated for direct rendering
<_wish> or globe with a cal and envelope
<beast> flavio: are you talking about the kontact icon?
<flavio> yes
<_wish> you want fglrx driver
<beast> flavio: i created a new icon for kontact
<monad> it seems to be there.- at least i can run fglrxinfo in a terminal
<beast> flavio: however, it is not a newspaper ;-)
<_wish> monad: are you using it in xorg
<monad> sure
<flavio> beast: maybe i'm not up to date :)
<beast> flavio: instead, it is similar to an addressbook
<monad> and adept tells me fglrx drivers are installed, nevertheless fglrxinfo tells me it'S using mesa
<flavio> beast: i switched to another iconset, maybe the default has changed in the meantime....
<vge> hmm, im trying to install kdelibs4-dev trough synaptic, but it gives me repositories error eaventought i think i have em all enables, can somebody confirm that it could be installed?
<beast> flavio: i don't think it has been changed yet... probably kde4
<flavio> beast: ok sorry the misinformation :)
<_wish> monad: and you are sure that in the device section of xorg is fglrx, have a look at xorg logs is all I can say, sorry I have an nvidia here.
<beast> flavio: http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kontactrevision108zo.png
<flavio> beast: i'll take a look
<flavio> beast: since we're talking about icons: any chance to see a better deafult iconset in kubuntu?
<_wish> beast: oo thats nice
<beast> flavio: i guess that depends on what type of icons you are looking for
<flavio> beast: I'm not looking for icons
<flavio> beast: I'm concerned about creating better kubuntu *defaults*
<flavio> beast: you know I'm promoting kubuntu to all my frineds and colleagues and I'd like to be perfect out of the box
<beast> flavio: kubuntu would most likely just stick with a large icon set that contains icons to cover nearly everything with a consistent look and feel
<beast> flavio: for now, crystalsvg does that
<flavio> beast: Yes there are few at kde-looks.org
<beast> flavio: once oxygen is released, that will be the default for kde4
<flavio> beast: It's gonna take a long time...
<beast> flavio: for now crystal and nuvola would be your best bet
<flavio> beast: I think nuoveXT will take kubuntu look and feel to new heights
<flavio> beast: did you check them?
<beast> flavio: yes, but that depends on taste, that is why it is not a default
<flavio> beast: well some decision has to be made anyway
<beast> flavio: personally, i've used them all to create my own icon set
<flavio> beast: yes but we're talking about defaults
<flavio> beast: is there any chance to make a poll or contact the guy that takes care of the kubuntu look?
<beast> flavio: i don't see kubuntu switching to anything else other than crystal at the moment
<_wish> [16:38]  <_wish> monad: and you are sure that in the device section of xorg is fglrx, have a look at xorg logs is all I can say, sorry I have an nvidia here.
<monad> i don't understand this---- when i first installed kubuntu on this machine (not mine), direct rendering was working by default, now it seems to be gone
<flavio> beast: ok but that's a pity
<beast> flavio: talk to Riddell, he makes those types of decisions
<flavio> beast: ok that's want I wanted to know
<monad> and why does adept tell me that it's launching itself in read only mode and i won't be able to commit any changes, no matter if i launch it as user or root?
<visik7> anyone working with gpg
<visik7> ?
<kkathman> what about gpg?
<Riddell> flavio: hmm?
<flavio> hi!
<visik7> kkathman: is possible to change the email ?
<flavio> we're talking about the kubuntu look and fell
<flavio> feel
<flavio> I was telling beast about nuoveXT icons
<kkathman> visik7: on an existing gpg?
<visik7> yes on my priv/pub keys
<flavio> Riddell: they would be great as a default
<flavio> Riddell: I also have some other ideas, where can I post them so they discussed?
<kkathman> visik7: hmmm Im not sure that can be done, you probably have to deactivate your current key and create another... have you looked at   man gpg  ??
<Riddell> flavio: nuoveXT looks interesting, do we have a package for it in the archives?
<Riddell> flavio: you can post them here, or on #kubuntu-devel, or on the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<kkathman> I think changing a key is a little tantamount to breaking the circle of trust to a degree, but Ive never tried to change it either :)
<flavio> beast: ther's a debian package somewhere
<flavio> Riddel: ther's a debian package somewhere
<flavio> Riddel: http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kde-icons-nuovext.html
<visik7> kkathman: yes I skim through it
<kkathman> visik7:   I did too, and didnt see a way to actually "change" a key
<flavio> Riddell: I really care about the kubuntu default look
<flavio> Riddell: I think it is really important for the distro to reach common people
<Riddell> flavio: me too :)
<flavio> Riddell: :D
<flavio> Riddell: I'd like to get involved or at least make some proposals
<flavio> Riddell: for example DejaVu Sans Condensed is much smoother than DejaVu Sans
<flavio> Riddell: even FreeSans is better
<flavio> Riddell: should I post a proposal to the mailing list?
<_g3nuin3_> Whats a good IDE for python i can use on kubuntu..is wingware any good?
<Riddell> flavio: yeah, please do
<Riddell> _g3nuin3_: eric or kdevelop3
<vge> im trying to install kdelibs4-dev trough synaptic, but it gives me repositories error eaventought i think i have em all enables, can somebody confirm that it could be installed?
<kkathman> _g3nuin3_:  Kate or Eric
<flavio> Riddell: ok, see you on the mailing list :)
<flavio> Riddell: and thanks for your valuable time
<seashell11> flavio: must say that I like Crystal SVG much better
<flavio> seashell11: i know that it is really personal
<flavio> seashell11: the point is having good defaults for everyone
<flavio> seashell11: think OSX
<seashell11> flavio: yea if it would install by default and be really easy to change instead of having to download the others
<monad> this is weird---- seems i can't properly use apt, adept or synaptic, don't know why
<monad> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<monad> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<seashell11> what happens when you run dpkg --configure -a ?
<_wish> ?
<monad> maybe i was a little fast being furious... works now, i get some strange msgs though
<monad> omg, i just tried reconfiguring X with fglrxconfig, now it's all broken. where the f*** is xorgconfig so i can return to my old xorg.conf?
<_wish> monad: /etc/X11
<monad> _wish: there sure are no scripts there--- how do i reconfigure  xorg?
<_wish> monad: dpkg-reconfigre
<_wish> dpkg-reconfigure even
<_wish> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vge> how can i know what kde version im running?
<_wish> help -> about kde
<vge> about: command not found
<vge> nothing ;D
<poningru> vge: whats wrong?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> vge: its the lsb_release command
<poningru> dont remember what options you have to use
<poningru> man lsb_release
<vge> i cant install kdelibs4-dev, thats the main problem :/
<nlindblad> hello
<seashell11> hi nlindblad
<_wish> nlindblad: hi
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can change the Ubuntu 5.10 to Kubuntu 5.10 in console login?
<_g3nuin3_> hmm why am i getting this error in python: TypeError: 'int' object is not callable
<_g3nuin3_> im only doing a simple math calculation with print :S
<ilba7r> is there a command line to monitor active internet connections?
<laser_tk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nlindblad> seashell11: back from a trip
<seashell11> lol ok where'd you go Itally? Austrailia? :-D
<seashell11> and yes, I know I spelled it wrong
<nlindblad> no, Stockholm
<nlindblad> visited the parliament
<nlindblad> quite interesting
<seashell11> nlindblad: its kinda dead around here right now, eh?
<nlindblad> seashell11: yepp
<nlindblad> I'm adding my life to Kontact
<seashell11> nlindblad: where do you live? Im from upstate new york, in the U.S.A
<Paradosso> any hints on why my kwin does not read .kwinrulesrc hence it does not remember my special window settings? :( (running kubuntu)
<nlindblad> seashell11: I'm from Sweden
<nlindblad> a small, small, small town
<seashell11> I'm actually about 4.5 hour drive from New York City, but there is still quite a few people around
<nlindblad> seashell11: around 2,000 people living here
<feistel> where KDE save the K menu entries?
<feistel>  I need copy my K menu to another box
<seashell11> I live about 20 miles from a town that had 147,306 people in year 2000 and 5 miles from a town that had 28,574 people in year 2000
<seashell11> nlindblad: so a little bit of difference eh?
<nlindblad> seashell11: I think so, yes :D
<jin> hey anyone good with multiple disks here?  i have 4 hard drives, but the last 2 are in NTFS format and are not coming up in my storage media, how do i access them without formating???? (they have critical data)
<nlindblad> seashell11: and as I guess you've figured, I'm not a native speaker
<nlindblad> (when it comes to English)
<seashell11> nlindblad: you sure arn't to bad, at least when you are typing, lol, right now I am trying to learn German
<nlindblad> seashell11: I've read German for five years now
<nlindblad> s/read/studied/
* nlindblad is playing  Wonderwall  by Oasis on Familiar To Millions [amaroK] 
<seashell11> nlindblad: yea amaroK sure does roK
<nlindblad> indeed
<nlindblad> man, I've got an exam tomorrow
* kitsch is away: Away at the moment
<HymnToLife> hey, I blockd someone in Kopete but I still recieve the guy's messages :/
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<nlindblad> seashell11: so, how's it like in the US?
<vge> i cant install kdelibs4-dev, can somebody explain me why?
<tracy_> hi, i installed kubuntu desktop last night and its pretty cool, although now i cant launch the login screen configureator. it asks me for my password but wont launch.
<kkathman> tracy_:  Login screen configurator?
<tracy_> login screen setup
<vge> anyone?
<tracy_> sorry. im trying to change the resolution for the login screen setup. =[
<kkathman> tracy_:  are you running the live CD or what?
<tracy_> this machine is older than god. no, i installed ubuntu first, then installed the kubuntu desktop
<seashell11> nlindblad: A Party!!!!!!! I moved to NY from nebraska about 4 years ago, there it was 70 miles to the closest town of 3500 people, so I like it out here a lot better. I've got about 10 of my friends convinced to switch to *ubuntu
<seashell11> tracy_: did you install kdm?
<kkathman> tracy_:  ahh ok
<nlindblad> seashell11: enjoying the urban city living then
<kkathman> seashell11: he did kubuntu-desktop
<jorik> what can i use on kubuntu to download stuff from usenet ?
<tracy_> kkathman, im a gurl
<tracy_> and kdm is already newest version
<kkathman> tracy_:  so when you rebooted, you got the login screen right?
<nalioth> jorik: pan
<tracy_> right, but the resolution is too high for the video adapter, creates lines
<seashell11> nlindblad: yea, I like it when you don't have to drive for 4 hours to get some decent shopping
<jorik> nalioth, does it "just works" ?
<kkathman> tracy_: you need to click in the bottom left on sessions, and choose what DM you want to run with...then enter your password
<nlindblad> kkathman: evening
<nalioth> jorik: it works very well, i use it every day
<tracy_> kkathman, i can log in to both kde and gnome, but the goal here is to change the screen resolution on the login screen.
<nlindblad> seashell11: haven't been to the US, must go there sometime
<tracy_> the login screen setup dosnet work in gnome either
<kkathman> tracy_:  then try reconfiguring your x with   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> tracy_:  hmmmm odd you cant get to that
<kkathman> or either one.
<tracy_> tell me about it
<seashell11> kkathman: not very often we get to talk to a grl on here eh? kinda nice ;-)
<jin> anyone pleaseeeeeee..... hey anyone good with multiple disks here?  i have 4 hard drives, but the last 2 are in NTFS format and are not coming up in my storage media, how do i access them without formating???? (they have critical data)
<kkathman> nalioth - you have any ideas on tracy_ 's  problem?
<magnus> Where is grub's menu.list located in kubuntu?
<nlindblad> jin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<kkathman> tracy_:  you might reinstall, stabilize on ubuntu first (your display) then try kubuntu-desktop
<tracy_> is there a way i can find out how much memory this horrible video adapter has? its one of those intel 810 abortions.
<nlindblad> jin: calm down and read
<kkathman> but nalioth might be able to suggest something different
<nalioth> kkathman: my login screen resolution is wacked, too. it doesnt affect the operation of the OS, so i havent messed with it. (short answer, i have no clue)
<seashell11> !ntfs
<nlindblad> tracy_: lspci, then google
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<nlindblad> or maybe lshw can figure it out
<kkathman> tracy_:  do you know what kind of vid adapter it is?
<tracy_> would it be better to just download the kubuntu iso and just use that?
<nlindblad> tracy_: since Ubuntu and Kubuntu share the same base system that would be a waste of time
<nalioth> tracy_: no, the code is the same
<kkathman> tracy_:  thats an option too, but Im thinking that you migh be a bit hardware constrained by the way you are talking
<seashell11> tracy_: I wouldn't think that should make any difference
<jin> cool thanks guys.  i just need to copy the stuff out of there, format, then put it back
<nlindblad> tracy_: when you get to the boot-prompt, type in server
<kkathman> whether ubuntu or kubuntu, its just the DM
* kkathman yields the floor to nlindblad
<pussfeller> wheres the trash can
<kkathman> over against my wall
<seashell11> pussfeller: uh, under the desk? :-P
<pussfeller> i got all this crap in trash but I dont have an trash icon
<username011806> moin mateyzzz.. tech9iner on ANOTHER used lappy w fresh k installation ;] 
<kkathman> pussfeller:  oh hehe
<pussfeller> nor even, a recycle bin!
<nlindblad> kkathman??
<username011806> a panasonic toughbook cf-27.. moin kkathman
<pussfeller> and wahts it doing in .local/share anyways
<pussfeller> wth is local/share
<seashell11> pussfeller: right click panel > add to panel > applet > trashcan
<kkathman> seashell11: the elegant solution :)
<kkathman> very good
<kkathman> I used to know where that trashcan was
<sugo> hi, Is anybody there that can help me?...I've just installed kubuntu, and it's the first time that I installa a linux-based OS..
<pussfeller> that must mean for all users i guess
<kkathman> its in some kde share app something
<pussfeller> but why would all users share trash
<pussfeller> that sounds, unsanitary and unsafe
<seashell11> sugo what is the problem?
<sugo> hi!
<tracy_> ok i went thru the xorg setup and login screen setup still wont run.
<m0ns00n> Anyone know whats going in with KDE 4.0 at the moment?
<m0ns00n> Seen some shots, anything like that?
<sugo> the problem is that I've installed kubuntu in a particular way
<pussfeller> oww when you add to panel now theres a nice animation
<kkathman> tracy_:  id try a reinstall, personally sounds like something's not quite working right...nlindblad suggested a server install (its smaller and doesnt install a gui I guess)
<username011806> ~# synaptic      (synaptic:28655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sugo> seashell11, just a minute please!
<nlindblad> kkathman: server installation then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> nlindblad: yes
<username011806> so mates.. just ran 'apt-get install synaptic' but got '~# synaptic    (synaptic:28655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:' ??
<kkathman> im suspecting there is a hardware issue  here
<vge> http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled2nb1.jpg <-- anyone know how to fix this?
<username011806> ?? sorry.. still getting used to konversation mates.. mea culpa ;[ ;] ] .. keep for getting popup editor in konv pastes kinda weirdly
<xwolf-> yo
<mac> is there a way to associate multiple *filetypes* with a single *app*?  currently I have to do the association once for each filetype... takes forever if many (e.g., "image/*")
<pussfeller> i gotta figure out whats filling up my disk
<seashell11> xwolf-: you got problems again
<pussfeller> i dleited 2-4 gigs of stuff and now its full again after an hour
<nlindblad> pussfeller: for i in var tmp usr home; do du -hs "${i}"; done
<username011806> want to install synaptic then xfce4 environment for lean n lite old lappy please..
<xwolf-> i have a problem here... i can only connect through dhcp, not with manual config... why is that?
<xwolf-> looks like i have dns problems.... lan is ok, but google.com isnt
<pussfeller> i bet it was tightvnc viewer
<username011806> i didnt see the '~# synaptic    (synaptic:28655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:' problem on my other lappy install?..
<mac> pussfeller, try "File Size View" in konqueror... it shows the filesystem usage using area (the more disk space a dir takes, the more area it occupies on screen)
<pussfeller> there ya go
<nlindblad> username011806: what are you trying to do, run synaptic as root?
<xwolf-> seashell11 ever experienced manual-configured-internet-settings problems? i dont like dhcp, just dunno why
<username011806> is that the problem maybe nlindblad .. cool.. bet thats it.. not used to root disabled os.. i logged in konsole as sudo su - then attempted running synaptic..
<pussfeller> mac thats kinda cool
<username011806> tx nlindblad ;] 
<seashell11> xwolf-: no, I use dhcp
<nlindblad> username011806: that won't work
<nlindblad> username011806: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<pussfeller> -rw-------  1 todd 5.7G 2006-01-19 13:55 .xsession-errors
<pussfeller> oh oh
<xwolf-> well, manual here doesnt connect now... it used to though seashell11
<username011806> apt-get 'uninstall' or 'remove' please:?
<pussfeller> thats a bunch of errors
* username011806 uses aptget like 3x per year lol
<xwolf-> gotta go now
<seashell11> xwolf-: I always configure my router to give certain mac addresses the same ip all the time
<nlindblad> username011806: remove
<xwolf-> back later
<pussfeller> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<mac> pussfeller, LOL, well, there ya go... just fix whatever is spewing the errors and you're golden...
<pussfeller> xseesion errors filed to the overflowing with that one
<mac> pussfeller, that error might be because you're out of space?  scroll up, start from top of file, see what the *first* errors were
<username011806> tx aGAin! nlindblad ;] 
<pussfeller> cant really scroll thru a 5 gig file :)
<sampan> scroll up in a 5.7 GB file?
<sampan> lol
<mac> pussfeller, try "head -40 ~/.xsession-errors"
<pussfeller> im gonna delete it and reboot and hope that fixes everything
<mac> pussfeller, or just "less ~/.xsession-errors"... I think "less" will start paging the file from top
<username011806> upon kubuntu iso-cd installation.. do i recall an initial apt-get update all command last time please?
* username011806 kicks heemself under desk 4 not checking on noob faq's b4 wasting chaps time here..
<kkathman> username011806: hey dont beat yerself up
<kkathman> username011806:  a good start is the wiki at  http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> thats a nice search for just about anything
<sampan> morning kkathman :)
<username011806> ty as always kkathman ;] .. quite the handy guru ye b chum ;] ] 
<vge> http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled2nb1.jpg <--anyone know how to fix this, the sudo ./confifure compaints that "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed."?
<username011806> 'file /usr/shar/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found.' ? << seen on 1st ever run of firefox just installed ?
<darkheart> username011806: Just change your default homepage.
<yellowdart> username011806: that's because it's looking for ubuntu's install files for gnome
<username011806> is that a subtle diff tween ubuntu n kubuntu maybe?
<username011806> haha
<darkheart> Yes.
<username011806> yes
<nlindblad> username011806: that's the path to a default startpage containing information about Ubuntu
<username011806> rare indeed.. actually guessing rite-o here chaps.. rofl
<username011806> tx all
<aron> anyone know where i can get .sf2 files for free
<kkathman> aron:  try Uncle Google...there are many places :)
<aron> i tried .. but i haf to register .. i got some form a page but i can remember the url
<aron> the file was called pcm511.sf2 or something like that
<kkathman> I used to be on a mailist of a site that gave those away free each week
<aron> well i got with out being part of a maillist
<kkathman> aron: http://www.sf2midi.com/  all you need is to register is a valid email
<seashell11> how can you get a list of all you hard drive partitions in command line?
<nlindblad> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<nlindblad> for example
<kkathman> just  sudo fdisk -l   should give you all you need
<jin> argh.... im beginning to hate linux...
<kkathman> why? jin?
<jin> man, this whole online helping thing, ppl just post links and all, but the answers are out of date, and i cant get my system up and running here!
<kkathman> jin: sometimes thats true
<kkathman> what is going on with your system?
<nlindblad> jin: why?
<jin> like im sure whut i need to get up and running cant take that long to explain... after that im set, i can figure the rest on my own
<kkathman> jin: how about explaining your issue to us, and maybe one of us can help
<kkathman> thats what we are here for :)
<jin> first, i ahve these 2 drives, both in ntfs, and CANT get them to come up
<jin> lol, thanks for the help :)
<kkathman> jin: are these drives in addition to your install drive, or is one the same ?
<jin> they are my 3rd and fourth harddriev, i have 4 hard drives
<kkathman> ahh ok...so you can see the 1st 2 ?
<jin> like, i can see them in my system, in the hardware and all, but they are not able to be accessed
<kkathman> jin:  can you open a konsole please?
<jin> yup already there
<jin> been typing code for an hour now..
<jin> haahah
<kkathman> jin please type    sudo fdisk -l
<bipolar> Caffine: the geeks drug of choice
<kkathman> tell me what you see....i.e does it list all 4 drives?
<jin> wait, noooooooo, i cant delete that info, its vital
<kkathman> im not deleting at all
<kkathman> listing
<nlindblad> bipolar: caffeine, damnit
<jin> o ok cool, i saw fdisk and thought, ok, let me check
<nlindblad> bipolar: and you're right
<bipolar> heh... I can't spell when I'm high
<jin> yah they are all there
<kkathman> jin: this is very good!
<jin> hahaha sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<kkathman> jin:  what that means is that the system sees them, but they are probably not mounted
<jin> yes, that is where i ran into problems
<drummer> Can someone help me with a kpilot / sony clie problem?   I'm not sure what the connection info should read - and nothing syncs.
<bipolar> <towelie> I'm so high right now... I don't know whats goin' on.... </towelie>
<bipolar> btw... is anyone using kat on dapper? when I install it it makes kded crash and burn on startup.
<bipolar> I don't think it's compiled against an up to date kde.
<kkathman> jin all you need to do is 3 things
<kkathman> jin:   1) create a mountpoint somewhere ... like /mnt
<jin> cool, im listening, and if you could help me with my other relatively small problems i would totally love you forever
<jin> hahahahaha
<jin> ok, so type that in onlly?
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/513433 <-- does this mean im using KDE 3.4? and aint there 3,5 available?
<kkathman> jin  2)  open your fstab using a root level editor like kdesu kate  and add the mount point to the fstab.
<kkathman> 3)  issue a mount command
<nlindblad> kkathman: /media is widely used in (K)Ubuntu
<kkathman> jin:  are you comfortable in doing this, or need some help?
<kkathman> i dont want to insult you ...thats all :)
<jin> some help, lol....  ummm how do i get to fstab in klate??
<kkathman> jin ok  not a problem
<jin> omg, yu are my saviour, i swear
<nlindblad> vge: are you using Breezy?
<kkathman> jin: check you PM and please join
<vge> ya, i guess
<jin> o cool, thank you
<arrinmurr> vge: just take a look for example in konqueror, help -> about kde and you see what version you're running. and yes, there's KDE 3.5 available
<nlindblad> KDE 3.5 for Breezy?
* nlindblad haven't noticed
<vge> hmm, it was 3.5 afterall
<arrinmurr> nlindblad: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<vge> that still dont fix my problem with compiling KDE application
<bipolar> so....when do we get kde 3.5.1? :)
<nlindblad> thanks arrinmurr
<inful> Anybody here running dapper?
<inful> I've got a problem with cups
<inful> System settings complains about not being able to connect to the cups server (Error: host not found)
<oopsI> evening all
<drummer> Yo - need help syncing a sony Clie in Kubuntu using Kpilot.  Help Please?!
<nlindblad> http://mfrost.typepad.com/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/caughtintheact.jp
<nlindblad> hmm, a g on the end
<vassagus> i was testing ubuntu, but i wanna know if kubuntu is better
<jorik> yeah it is
<nlindblad> vassagus: otherwise I wouldn't seed the ISOs constantly
<magnus> Hi. I've just installed kmail  1.9.1 and when I start "Configure KMail" there are no options in the left box or in the right.. is this common?
<arrinmurr> vassagus: the question is whether kde is better than gnome ;)
<bipolar> vassagus: kubuntu IS ubuntu with kde packages installed. you can make ubuntu into kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<mikko> does enybody know how to install skype to kubuntu 5.10?
<arrinmurr> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mikko> thanks :)
<bipolar> inful: I'm running dapper?
<bipolar> wtf... thats not a question!
<inful> bipolar: Any problems with printing?
* bipolar larts self
<bipolar> inful: nope. just printed something. havn't had to add/remove any printers in a while though.
<inful> bipolar: Ok
<inful> bipolar: I can connect to cups via gnome-cups-manager, but no such luck in KDE
<bipolar> thats odd... let me see if I have any problems with the printer control panel
<bipolar> indeed. I can't connect either. it prints fine though.
<bipolar> inful: from a command line, run kcontrol. I can get to the printers from there.
<bipolar> inful: looks like a bug in kubuntu's system settings app.
<inful> bipolar: nope, can't get to the printers via kcontrol either
<vge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746 <-- im following thease instructions, but cannot find kdevelop in synaptic?
<vge> anyone can tell me where to get it?
<bipolar> inful: is the "Printing System Used" drop down in kcontrol set to cups?
<inful> bipolar: Yup
<bipolar> odd...
<inful> However - It says server: /var/run/cups/cups.sock:631 beneath the dropdown
<inful> I am quite sure you don't need a portnumber to connect to a filesocket
<bipolar> ahhh... mine says localhost:631
<bipolar> thats the problem methinks
<Elsan_> Is there any way to make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat?
<bipolar> Print Manager > Configure Manager > Cups Server :)
<bipolar> inful: is that helpful?
<inful> bipolar: Very!
<bipolar> cool
<vge> arrgh, this is not my day T_T
<inful> bipolar: Everythings working! Thank you very much!
<Elsan_> Test for colors
<Elsan_> test: http://www.test.test
<Elsan_> test: http://www.test.test
<Elsan_> Is there any way to make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat?
<pgquiles> hi
<pgquiles> anybody here has problems with kdevelop 3.3 complaining about a missing visualboy emulator?
<pgquiles> (kubuntu breezy on amd64 here)
<luisete> hi
<luisete> could you help me with this problem
<Elsan_> Ask.
<Elsan_> Hi
<luisete> probably it will be a newbie problem; when i enable my wifi conection in the systemsettigns panel
<luisete> it is automatics disabled
<luisete> by the computer
<Elsan_> I also have problems with this... I think it's because it doesn't connect to the network
<Elsan_> Make sure you have configured the settings well
<Elsan_> I can't help you much with this seeing as I have the same problem...
<Elsan_> And try to reboot after
<Elsan_> in the starting process, the network should connect automatically
<HeadUp`> Et.MerC /q me
<luisete> but the kwifimanager detecs the network
<bipolar> is anyone here using kat on dapper?
<luisete> the problem is that I can enable it
<bipolar> I thought it was working but it crashes kded on startup.
<Elsan_> You can always try to set it up in Wireless Network option(I think it's this in english)
<luisete> I tried, dind't work
<Elsan_> luisete: I know... it does the same thing for me... Try to ask on the forums...
<luisete> ok I'll try on the forums
<luisete> bye
<Elsan_> bye
<HeadUp`> Et.MerC /q me
<nlindblad> KDE 3.5.0
<nlindblad> yayt
<ciga> is there a update-manager for kde?
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> it's a called Adept
<_grigory> hey guys
<nlindblad> or do you mean an intergrated one that tells you when new updates are available?
<ciga> nlindblad: yup, the later.
<_grigory> what can i use for VB in kubuntu
<_grigory> ?
<nlindblad> ciga: haven't look into that
<_grigory> and that can open MS VB 6.0 project files
<nlindblad> _grigory: I'm not sure there's something compatible with it
<ciga> nlindblad: I'm sorry to hear that.
<_grigory> oh...
<nlindblad> ciga: I suggest you file a feature request
<ciga> nlindblad: how should I do that?
<nlindblad> ciga: hang on
<nlindblad> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<nlindblad> nite
<magnus> Are there xorg 6.9 packages for kubuntu breezy?
<bipolar> dapper has 7.0! :)
<magnus> hehe
<magnus> 7.0 and 6.9 have the same features, but 7.0 is modular, right?
<C-O-L-T> how to remove red eye with gimp?
<larsivi> ciga: right
<magnus> By the way, I just installed kmail, and when i try to configure it, it just says "Empty page" and there are no config options, how do i troubleshoot that? :)
<larsivi> sorry, i meant: magnus: right
<larsivi> magnus: don't you use kontact?
<magnus> larsivi: I do, but that doesn't exactly help when the configure-dialog in kmail is empty
<larsivi> magnus: well, no...
<larsivi> magnus: but did you really install?
<larsivi> I mean, it should already be there
<magnus> larsivi: Can we speak Norwegian here? ;)
<larsivi> gr sikkert bra
<larsivi> kan til og med stikke innom :P
<magnus> hehe, fra brum til trondheim?
<larsivi> eg bur p bysen
<magnus> ah
<magnus> alfanett, mente det bare var i brum :)
<larsivi> canal digital
<magnus> veit, har jobba der. hehe
<magnus> Da det var Telenor Avidi
<larsivi> ah, nettopp
<larsivi> hadde nextgentel inntil nylig
<magnus> Men samme det, mtte installere det ja. Slang inn Kubuntu 5.10, og oppgraderte til KDE 3.5, men s er konfigdialogen tom
<larsivi> snedig, fungerte fint her
<larsivi> hadde til og med KDE 3.5 beta1 og 2
<magnus> Fjerna og lagt inn igjen n, samme problemet :\
<larsivi> hmm, kanskje ei konfigfil som har hengt seg/vorte korrupt?
<pgquiles> wow, just imagine my mother enters #kubuntu to ask how to burn an audio CD. She barely understand sa thing about computer talk. Then she
<pgquiles> sees all this norwegian speaking
<magnus> Tenkte det jeg og, s sletta ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail og prvde igjen, samme greia :>
<pgquiles> and never again uses Linux or KDE :-D
<magnus> hehe, english it is :)
<pgquiles> :-D
<larsivi> if you still have the .kde3.4 dir around, you might try to remove 3.5 altogether and try again
<magnus> We don't want your mother thinking all kubuntu users are Norwegians now do we? :P
<magnus> There's just one .kde dir in my $HOME
<larsivi> hmm, ok
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> Paradosso how do I disable CD autoplay (w/ konqueror) in KDE 3.4.3?
<magnus> larsivi: Are you a KDE developer btw?
<larsivi> magnus: only aspiring to be one, but I use all my time on D
<magnus> D?
<larsivi> D programming language
<larsivi> #D
<magnus> ah
<magnus> Do you go to school here (trondheim)?
<larsivi> I've finished school, master from ntnu
<magnus> ah :)
<larsivi> (siving)
<magnus> How's the job market looking? ;)
<larsivi> mm, depends
<larsivi> If you got really good grades or much high quality experience, it's good
<larsivi> if not it might be difficult in trondheim
<larsivi> Oslo is full of jobs
<magnus> ah, but Oslo is faul :P
<larsivi> yep
<magnus> foul*
<larsivi> what do you study?
<magnus> Bachelor in Informatics
<_grigory> Red!
<_grigory> Red_Herring: is there anything compalibale with MS VB 6.0 projects for Kubuntu ?
<vge> anyone used kbfx?
<magnus> larsivi: You know, the lazy guys who party too much, or atleast thats the rumor we seem to have among the others :p
<larsivi> magnus: ah, ok, that is three years?
<larsivi> magnus: just came back from re? ;)
<magnus> Right, but I'll be taking master afterwards
<magnus> hehe, no ;)
<Red_Herring> _grigory: no clue
<pgquiles> grigory have you tried Real Basic
<larsivi> magnus: apparently it was indk
<pgquiles> grigory it's not open source, but it works
<_grigory> no, didnt try that
<_grigory> just dont want to boot into win2k just to fix a project...
<larsivi> magnus: are you planning to do development when you're finished, or more, well abstract work ;)
<magnus> hehe
<ciga> magnus: maybe try to start kdeinit to fix your kmail problem.
<pgquiles> _grigory oh, I though you wanted a permanent move
<pgquiles> _grigory with Real Basic you can compile for Mac, Linux and Windows
<ciga> magnus: what do you have anyway? kde 3.5.0?
<magnus> larsivi: Not sure yet, anything !boring :)
<bipolar> does anyone else have a problem with kopete starting kmail automaticly? I think is has something to do with the tie ins...
<magnus> ciga: Indeed
<magnus> ciga: kdinit did the trick, thanks :)
<pgquiles> _grigory http://www.realsoftware.com/
<ciga> magnus: you are welcome.
<_grigory> oh, so its not avalibale through apt ?
<ciga> magnus: please share the version number of kde :)
<pgquiles> _grigory no
<magnus> ciga: I did, longer up :)
<ciga> oh my god, I need to find my scroll up button
<magnus> hehe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _grigory about realplayer
<larsivi> if you don't read it the first time, it ain't worth it ;)
<_grigory> ubotu: tell _grigory about codecks
<_grigory> !
<ubotu> _grigory: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<_grigory> be you damned ubotu
<ciga> magnus: hey! that was not in english!
<magnus> Longer up ;)
<ciga> magnus: but having 3.5 in the sentence I think it is not 3.4 :)
<ciga> magnus: no, lastlog is my friend, and he mentioned only this one
<magnus> ciga: hehe
<larsivi> ciga: You're right about magnus, but you should have inferred the version number from my answers ;)
<_grigory> nalioth: thanks for making ubotu tell me that, i was just trying to find out how i install codecks
<ciga> larsivi: sorry, I am quite selective. sleeping with one eye...
<ciga> :)
<nalioth> _grigory: the page you were linked to should answer quite a few of your questions
<larsivi> well, my kde 3.5 works perfectly, so I don't care :P
<_grigory> oh yeah, it did :)
<ciga> I have some problems with it.
<ciga> I am waiting for 3.5.1 to be released. I hope it will be in kubuntu asap
<larsivi> I guess it will
<larsivi> but why ain't the kubuntu dapper 3 cd's out?
<larsivi> or are they just not announced on kubuntu.org?
<ciga> I am waiting for amarok with the newest gstreamer that would solve a couple of problems.
<ciga> larsivi: they are.
<jorik> ciga, simply switching to amarok-xine fixed all problems i had with it me
<ciga> amarok-xine?
<ciga> is that also for audio?
<ciga> anybody of you having amd64 + kubuntu?
<pgquiles> ciga I do
<larsivi> ciga: they are what?
<ciga> larsivi: no, sorry, I read the announce somewhere else.
<DingoMan> i do
<ciga> 've
<ciga> pgquiles: hmmm... ksynaptic is still in an early stage.
<pgquiles> ciga kynaptic was phased out
<pgquiles> ciga adept is the way to go now
<ciga> pgquiles: anything you misses having amd64?
<ciga> pgquiles: I see.
<pgquiles> ciga sure
<ciga> :)
<pgquiles> ciga Network Multimedia Middleware, wine, flash
<pgquiles> ciga having a 32-bit chroot is a mess
<ciga> no flash?
<ciga> and what is the problem with network?
<vge> anyone used kbfx applet?
<pgquiles> ciga there's no flash for 64-bit processors, not even for Windows
<pgquiles> ciga I run firefox in a 32-bit chroot just to be able to view web sites that need Flash
<pgquiles> ciga no problem with the network but with Network Multimedia Middleware
<pgquiles> ciga http://www.networkmultimedia.org
<ciga> I bet you need a couple of things before you have firefox.
<ciga> oh
<ciga> never heard of it
<pgquiles> ciga the only official branch of the code is Intel 32-bits
<pgquiles> ciga a frech guy is patching it for 64-bit
<pgquiles> s/frech/french
<ciga> hm
<pgquiles> ciga it's like GStreamer, but in C++
<douglas> Was there a release yesterday that broke the desktop?
<pgquiles> ciga the problem with NMM is it's very difficult to build, a hell of dependencies
<kkathman> douglas: what version are you on?
<ciga> maybe macromedia should think it is time to release a 64-bit version.
<douglas> I booted my machine today from windows after upgrading yesterday and booting into windows for games, the desktop was borked
<douglas> kkathman: breezy badger with kde3.5
<douglas> and amarok 1.2.7
<douglas> I mean 1.3.7
<kkathman> douglas:  I dont think so  I got some updates yesterday too
<douglas> hrm...
<douglas> because I booted my machine and the desktop was black and no iconds showed up... and I couldn't use the mouse on the desktop, like change background.
<douglas> where is the desktop config file where I can change the background manually?
<ciga> pgquiles: there are packages for Debian sarge :)
<kkathman> douglas: desktop config?? just the system settings - appearance
<pgquiles> ciga 32-bit only
<pgquiles> ciga and they do not provice the source packages, so you cannot rebuild them for 64-bit
<ciga> pgquiles: oic.
<pgquiles> ciga I asked them to release the source deb's and they said they will. That was 2-3 months ago
<ciga> with the debian/ directory will be a little bit easier.
<pgquiles> ciga still waiting
<douglas> yes, but is there a config file somewhere I can manually edit, because I think it's because I set the background to a pic over the network on a drive that wasn't mounted...
<ciga> maybe they will release it with the new version
<ciga> well, NMM sounds very interesting, but I don't get what is it good for. :)
<ciga> oh, there is a engine for amaroK
<magnus> Does kubuntu come with DRI or is that something I need to install myself?
<kkathman> douglas: I just booted into my breezy box and had no problems
<ciga> oh, I can see!
<ciga> pgquiles: so I would be able to use my tv tunner on my PDA. The datas wil be distributed within the network. and the PDA only needs to display the data. right?
<drunkpikachu> does anyone else have a problem with KDE cutting off parts of a menu which was not shown when the window opened in its default size? i.e. the bottom part of a menu you would normally have to scroll down to, like say the "ok" and "accept" buttons, cannot be accessed even after resizing the window (which essentially does nothing but add grey space to the sides)?
<Kareem> yes
<Kareem> I believe that's just a symptom of how the dev made the gui window
<Kareem> setting minimum vert on it
<Kareem> i didn't have that problem in 1280x1024
<waran> hi
<Kareem> but in 1024 i do sometimes
<drunkpikachu> so an irregular 1280x768 would cause problems?
<Kareem> even using the resize window button doesn't fix it - only sideways
<Kareem> no. it's not that's it's irregular
<Kareem> it's just that your 768 is too small for certain windows
<Kareem> in some apps which have a minimum height set to it
<drunkpikachu> but the default windows are barely taking up half the screen...
<Kareem> tell me the app which does this and I'll check it out here for ya
<waran> Ive got a question according to "Kontact". There is an Import-Function in the KMail-Module - but it seems to be disabled by default. How can I use/enable it?
<drunkpikachu> pretty much every system menu has the admin button but off
<drunkpikachu> it did it in both versions of KDE
<DaSkreech> I should use Kaddressbook
<Kareem> oh. I thought you were talking about some app windows hiding below your kicker panel
<ciga> waran: maybe you need to install something more for that.
<drunkpikachu> nope, Like if you were to go to  system settings-> connections (this first menu is fine) and then click the wireless Icon, my options are cut off halfway through the "general" options
<Kareem> drunk: I'll check it out. just a sec...
<drunkpikachu> excuse me, "general settings"
<drunkpikachu> k
<waran> ciga: yes, so thought I. But the question is - whats to install ? ;)
<Kareem> drunk: hmm, i gotcha now
<ciga> apt-cache search kmail import: kmailcvt - KDE KMail mail folder converter
<Kareem> drunk: It doesn't do that here.
<ciga> waran: maybe. but the manual of kmail should also help
<ciga> help:/kmail/index.html
<waran> ok
<waran> thanks
<drunkpikachu> Kareem: Ouch, linux just doesn't like me
<ciga> waran: you are welcome.
<drunkpikachu> so many things are getting in the way of what should have been a 'breezy' install
<Kareem> drunk: I was just checking out what you could try...
<waran> kmailcvt works - thank you very much
<waran> bye - have phun
<ciga> kewl
<drunkpikachu> getting rid of and re-installing KDE?
<Kareem> drunk: no. don't reinstall
<Kareem> drunk: what if you right click on upper left window and try resize?
<Kareem> drunk: does those options at least look like they are changing?
<Kareem> drunk: the only thing I would suggest if that don't work to correct it is try a different theme.  Are you using the original theme which came with the install?
<drunkpikachu> they dont change. The base menu stays exactly the same size as the default pop-up. What's weirder is that I can now see and use the icons from the system settings menu
<drunkpikachu> Yes, default theme
<drunkpikachu> I take that back, I changed it to kompact with no result
<drunkpikachu> no change I should say
<drunkpikachu> to the current problem that is
<Kareem> drunk: well, you don't have to use the atom bomb approach and reinstall.  You could use something a little less destructive and rm -rf ~/.kde and rm -rf ~/.qt
<Kareem> drunk: but that would get rid of all your settings
<ciga> drunkpikachu: or maybe create a new user and try with that
<Kareem> drunk: yes, better approach
<drunkpikachu> would that need to be done in the recovery command line, or can the system handle me doing that while logged in?
<drunkpikachu> hmm, I'll try making a new user them
<drunkpikachu> then*
<Kareem> drunk: sure, you can do that from a CLI.
<Kareem> drunk: sudo adduser ...
<Kareem> drunk: then logout and login as new user
<drunkpikachu> oh, and I should've specified that I was wondering if KDE can handle me rm'ing user setting while logged in as that user
<Kareem> drunk: it should. I've done it before.  It might just skip over one or two symlinks to the /tmp directory
<Kareem> drunk: at the very worst, just logout, ctrl-alt-F1, and login from a pty
<ciga> drunkpikachu: kdeinit and kbuildsycoca might be your friend.
<drunkpikachu> Quick question, would this have anything to do with it: during log-out, "The app. KDE panel (kicker) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)"
<Tm_T> drunkpikachu: nah, kicker is known to crash in logout sometimes etc
<ciga> drunkpikachu: try start kicker from an xterm/konsole to check its debug messages.
<ciga> .. to start ..
<Tm_T> ciga: no need to, he doesn't have debug info compiled in there
<Tm_T> in kicker I mean
<ciga> Tm_T: kde apps print out information even if they are not compiled with debug
<drunkpikachu> ciga: Ok, the new user has perfectly working windows. Now, how would I transfer this success to my origional account? Would deleteing and remaking the origional account change what my sudo password is, or is that kept in root settings?
<ciga> those messages helped me a lot.
<Tm_T> ciga: yes, but not much
<Tm_T> ciga: and most of time not enough to trace the bug
<Tm_T> ciga: if you want it, I can give you crash trace
<Tm_T> with debug=full
<ciga> Tm_T: I know it is not good for bug hunting, but they *might* help.
<Tm_T> ciga: in this case, no
<Tm_T> ciga: though it has something to do with kicker translucency thing and pager etc etc
<ciga> drunkpikachu: I would 'mv .kde .kde-old' in that problematic user's home.
<ciga> Tm_T: oh, I am not talking about the kicker crash.
<ciga> Tm_T: that will maybe fixed in 3.5.1
<Tm_T> ciga: maybe ;)
<ciga> let's hope.
<Tm_T> I don't care, it doesn't really bother me
<ciga> I usually don't log out, so it is not a problem for me :)
<Tm_T> same here :p
<AnHu> hello, can someone help me? If I want to start a mp3 file with kaffeine, there's this message: No URI handler implemented for "system:/home/Deep%20Purple%20-%20Smoke%20On%20The%20Water.mp3"
<drunkpikachu> ciga: Could you perhaps help me understand exactly what that command does (or at least correct me if I'm wrong). I'm to move (all *.kde files/ two settings files/ two folders) to a my origional users folder?
<vge> hmm, there is no easy way to make kde K menu botton wider?
<AnHu> how can i change to xine plugin?
<AnHu> gstreamer plugins are all installed
<Tm_T> and when I do, one crash (and it doesn't happen here that often, must be because of debug stuff ;--P) doesn't matter
<ciga> drunkpikachu: it renames the .kde to .kde-old so that kde will create files with the default settings
<ciga> Tm_T: actually I use e17 from cvs as a wm, so I did not have any kicker crash.
<drunkpikachu> ciga: Ok, thanks.
<Tm_T> ciga: hehe
<Tm_T> ciga: well, kicker and wm ... you can run kicker in e17 too
<Tm_T> or fluxbox in KDE or...
<Tm_T> I bet you know all this so I don't bother to tell more
<drunkpikachu> ciga: Damn my newb-ness. What folder should I be doing this in exactly, or is there another part of the command I'm missing for it to locate .kde (which I'm still a little confused, is .kde suppost to stand for *.kde, or a folder ~/kde?)
<drunkpikachu> erm, ./kde, not 'home'/kde
<DoctorMO> neither
<DoctorMO> it's a hidden name (folder or file)
<ciga> drunkpikachu: run 'cd && mv .kde .kde-old' as the user you want to 'reset'
<drunkpikachu> ciga: "no such file or directory"
<ciga> Tm_T: yup. the only problem is that kde is not freedesktop compliant, so the system tray does not work.
<Tm_T> ciga: hehe
<ciga> drunkpikachu: please do a 'cd && ls -lad .kde'
<ciga> drunkpikachu: or maybe: 'whoami && cd && ls -lad .kde'
<drunkpikachu> Ok, it was found, forgot I needed more than -a to see it
<drunkpikachu> also, .kde-old also exists
<drunkpikachu> Yay, repeat "also's". I should be slapped upside the head with a grammar book.
<magnus>  How come the "Get new theme.." in kopete is greyed out? Do I need extra packages to get khotstuff or whatever it's called work?
<magnus> KDE 3.5 by the way
<hawking> any smb4k users around? when I try to mount a fs from network it says smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct mounts what should  i do for that?
<Tm_T> magnus: it's disabled
<magnus> Tm_T: In kubuntu in general?
<ciga> hawking: mount it as root
<Tm_T> magnus: in Kopete 0.11
<Tm_T> magnus: was unstable, later on it's fixed
<drunkpikachu> ciga: do I need to rm .kde for it to reset itself, or do I need to scroll up and run the rm you told me to in the first place?
<hawking> ciga : so should i open smb4k with kdesu?
<magnus> Tm_T: I see :)
<Tm_T> magnus: there was easy way to re-enable it
<Tm_T> just if I remember what =)
<magnus> Tm_T: Its not that important :)
<Tm_T> magnus: ok
<shawkins> hey kids
<Tm_T> magnus: then I don't remember ;)
<magnus> ;)
<ciga> drunkpikachu: mv .kde .kde-old3 would be also okay.
<shawkins> kkathman: you around and about?
<Tm_T> kkathman: sir o/
<kkathman> yeppers
<kkathman> sup?
<ciga> hawking: huh, I would not know. I would mount it with 'hand'.
<jocke1s> hi all. I am interested in VIA EPIA ML6000EA. Will it work with linux/kubuntu ?
<drunkpikachu> ciga: it effectively reset my KDE setting, but apperantly those didn't have anything to do with my messed up windows
<ciga> drunkpikachu: maybe .qt? or .kderc?
<drunkpikachu> ciga: bingo, it was .qt . Thanks alot! Now I can finally use the system settings menus
<drunkpikachu> I can overwrite my settings back to how they were with 'mv .kde-old .kde' correct?
<ciga> drunkpikachu: you are welcome, but I think someone mentioned .qt earlier.
<ciga> drunkpikachu: you can 'rm .kde && mv .kde-old .kde', yes.
<vge> arrgh, why cant i make nonsymmetric kde menubutton T_T
<drunkpikachu> Thanks for all the help guys. I'd probably be crying in a corner right now if it weren't for the people in #ubuntu/#kubuntu
<apokryphos> =)
<rysiek> hi there, guys
<rysiek> dumb thing, I've mangled with some rights in my system (adding a special group for admins) and mangled a bit too much
<hawking> does anyone know a cool newsserver to recommend?
<rysiek> here's what I get when trying to change my pswd as a user
<rysiek> passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<rysiek> any ideas, wtf?
<rysiek> shadow, passwd and groups files have their permissions OK, checked with the other system
<rysiek> I'm out of ideas here
<yellowdart> rysiek: try 'sudo passwd username'
<rysiek> yeah, I can always change the pswd as root, sure
<yellowdart> username is your username
<rysiek> but I want to allow my users to chenge their passwords themselves
<rysiek> those users are not in sudoes file
<rysiek> and will not be, as I don't want them there ;)
<yellowdart> rysiek: not sure what to say...it works for me
<yellowdart> rysiek: i can understand that :)
<rysiek> yellowdart: it would work for me too, but not for a normal user
<rysiek> that's the point
<yellowdart> hmmm
<rysiek> and even if they *were* in sudoers file, still - i've broken something and I would like to repair it ;)
<DoctorMO> I want to add the wine repositories but the docs only explain the old sources format and nothing I do seems to work
<yellowdart> rysiek: i guess i'm not going to be much help...sorry
<rysiek> ah, well, trying googling ;)
<Zappa> is there a jdk1.5 package?
<arafat> Zappa: to my knowledge...no.
<Zappa> hrm
<kkathman> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Zappa> i'm having problems with azureus and i suspect maybe it's a jdk issue
<arafat> :-) ups
<Zappa> it works fine, i add a torrent, it connects and retrieves seeds/peers etc
<Zappa> but it never downloads anything
<Zappa> anyone else come across that problem?
#kubuntu 2006-01-25
<arafat> never tried azureus, just ktorrent. worked fine for me
<Zappa> ktorrent doesnt like me either - it locks up after downloading for a while
<arafat> Zappa: hmm... maybe have a look at mldonkey. it supports torrent as well, i think.
<Zappa> thanks i will do if i have no luck with azureus
<IGNIZ> hi dudes, i'm a newbie and i'm trying to watch a dvd with kaffeine or mplayer...
<IGNIZ> zappa what's the problem?
<IGNIZ> gzip?
<visik7> I got this error every apt-get install something
<visik7> ** (process:314): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<IGNIZ> sudo -r before every apt-get
<visik7> sudo -r ?
<IGNIZ> can someone help me with kaffeine dvd playback?
<IGNIZ> sudo -s
<IGNIZ> sorry
<kkathman> visik7: that looks like a sudoers file error
<visik7> what's wrong with sudo apt-get install something ?
<arrinmurr> "sudo -i" is better than "sudo -s"
<rysiek> -rwxrwxr-x  1 root staff 26616 2005-05-18 08:33 /usr/bin/passwd
<rysiek> yellowdart: the problem was with the /usr/bin/passwd file's perms
<rysiek> yellowdart: just to let you know ;)
<rysiek> yellowdart: should be -rwsr-xr-x, maybe you'll need it someday
<rysiek> gtg, cu all
<Elsan_> How can I make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat?
<Zappa> aha!
<Zappa> azureus working perfectly with jre1.5
<Zappa> much more responsive too
<Elsan_> Is Azureus a BitTorrent client?
<arrinmurr> yes
<Elsan_> k thanks
<Elsan_> How can I make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat?
<Elsan_> How can I make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat? Is there any way?
<arrinmurr> Elsan_: try asking in #konversation
<Elsan_> Thanks!
<Riddell> breezy amarok testers needed: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.8 breezy main
<Elsan_> Is there any way to make an application not take the default colors set in KDE besides running as root?
<Zappa> Riddell: hmm i'll give it a go - i want lyrics working again
<kkathman> welcome back tracy_ :)
<tracy_> hiya
<tracy_> kubuntu hates me! i have mulitverse and universe uncommented in sources.list but it wont fetch packages from either. ive done update, im on the wiki right now, trying to install java. driving me crazy. i did install an old agp nvidia card, though.
<kkathman> tracy_:  could you open your /etc/apt/sources.list, copy and paste it to the pastebin at pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<kkathman> I'll take a look
<tracy_> k
<kkathman> tracy_:  also, did you do a sudo apt-get update  after you changed it?
<tracy_> yeah, i installed ubuntu as a server only then vi'd the sources list and installed from there
<kkathman> but you did do the apt-get update ?
<kkathman> thats mandatory after any change to the sources.list
<tracy_> yes i had to do the update to install anything
<tracy_> i also checked it in the aptitude thing
<Zappa> can anyone resolve moodwrod.com
<kkathman> tracy_:  no, not to install anything...but anytime you change the sources, you have to do the apt-get update afterward otherwise the changes dont take place
<tracy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7397
<kkathman> tracy_:  sources look fine...please do a sudo apt-get update    at your konsole and try your package download again
<tracy_> ive done that
<tracy_> i just did that
<kkathman> what package are you trying to get?
<tracy_> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<tracy_> tracy@orange:~/download$
<tracy_> from the ubuntu wiki
<tracy_> restricted formats
<tracy_> java
<tracy_> heh
<tracy_> oh and while im here whats the xorg config command?
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bimberi> tracy_: java-package is in multiverse, you need to add ' multiverse' to lines 19, 20, 35, 36 of your sources.list
<hawking> I have messed with /etc/fstab file and I can't see anything on boot nothing... can someone help me?
<tracy_> you mean right fater "universe?"
<kkathman> tracy_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java
<hawking> /dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,data=writeback 0       1
<hawking> this is the line
<tracy_> hehe after
<bimberi> tracy_: yes :)
<kkathman> tracy_: scroll down toward the bottom and you'll get the instructions on Java
<bimberi> Zappa: no (unknown host)
<Elsan_> Is there any way to make apps not use the KDE colors settings besides running as root/sudo?
<Zappa> bimberi: okay thanks
<bimberi> Zappa: yw :)
<Qalimas> Does anyone know of a really good AIM client for KDE?  I'm not interested in Kopete nor Gaim, AIM only support is fine, multi-protocol support isn't needed, help is much appreciated :)
<tracy_> kkathman, thats the page i started on
<kkathman> Qalimas:  I know of no others but Kopete and Gaim...both support AIM
<tracy_> i totally like ubuntu better
<kkathman> Qalimas: are you looking for some specific feature?
<Qalimas> I've used both, I don't like how Gaim looks in KDE, and Kopete is buggy for me, I know of SIM, but it's too basic and doesn't work as expected
<tracy_> maybe its just that i dont have synaptic here
<Qalimas> Not really, I want it to look good, support chats, and it would be nice if it could file transfer, nott needed
<kkathman> Qalimas: Kopete is much more stable in KDE 3.5
<kkathman> a later release
<Qalimas> I run 3.5
<kkathman> I have experienced no bugs whatsoever in kopete since going to 3.5
<_magnus> Anyone know how I change the background of konqueror (when in filebrowser-mode)?
<kkathman> if you have, please report them to the bugzilla so they can be investigated and fixed
<Qalimas> Sometimes (read: most of hte time), my MSN messages will not send
<Qalimas> The list will not update for my contacts often
<Qalimas> Example, it'll show someone as online when they are not
<kkathman> Qalimas: this is because that any programs, besides the real MSN and AIM, are technically hacks and periodically get "blocked" by their respective tech centers - there is less and less of that tho now
<kkathman> you would have the same problem with "Trillian" on Windows
<Qalimas> I have no problems using Gaim, but I don't like the GTK interface in KDE
<kkathman> but I personally havent had a problem
<kkathman> I do know that occasionally things go wacko, and thats why (especially with the merger going on)
<tracy_> anyone have a link for an updated linux driver for an nvidia tnt agp card?
<hawking> what's the grub option to disable graphic boot?
<yellowdart> hawking: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hawking> yes?
<yellowdart> where is says "quiet splash" for each menu option
<hawking> yes?
<yellowdart> comment that part out...you can put verbose too i think...
<rance> hi guys
<yellowdart> but that shouldnt be needed
<hawking> I already removed it
<hawking> and I see a blank screen on startup no console nothing
<yellowdart> then put verbose instead
<hawking> hmm I'll try that
<hawking> ok trying that... I'll come back soon
<rance> does anybody know how to turn off cd automount?
<_magnus> Which package do I install to get the eclipse IDE?
<yellowdart> eclipse-sdk
<GameOver> how do i give write permission to folders that wont let me paste or do anything to them?
<yellowdart> GameOver: 'sudo chown -R user:group /folder' or 'sudo chmod -R +777 /folder'
<yellowdart> the first one actually changes who owns it..the 2nd changes who can write to it
<yellowdart> and user is your username...and group is a group you belong to...
<GameOver> can i do it so that it applies to everything
<yellowdart> -R
<yellowdart> means recursively
<yellowdart> which means all the contents follow suit
<GameOver> ok i will give it a try
<Elsan_> Is there any way to make apps not use the KDE color settings besides running as root/sudo?
<GameOver> yellowdart: works great.. thanks
<yellowdart> GameOver: no problem
<hawking> I tried putting verbose on boot line
<hawking> didn't work :/
<hawking> what can i do?
<_guest> Hi! how do i set the default gateway under kubuntu? I know i can use route add default gw <address> but how do i make this stick through reboots?
<hawking> can someone help me with this? I can't see anything on boot and clicking ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work
<hawking> I can't see the tty1 either
<hawking> how can i set kdm to start at startup?
<_guest> i found it in the FAQ, thanks!
<yellowdart> hawking: did you change the runlevel of KDM?...if so, you need to put it back to get it on startup
<hawking> how?
<yellowdart> didnt you change it to runlevel 1? (vaguely remember)
<Trollinator> Hello, can somebody help me to install my WLAN?
<neoncode> Does linux support nvidia's SLI multi-GPU rendering?
<kkathman> neoncode:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<hawking> I have to find a way... I get a blank screen on bootup right after the first boot lines when I boot in normal mode but when I boot in recovery mode everything just runs ok....
<hawking> anyone here?
<neoncode> kkathman: Woo! I am so going to get SLI in my next computer... I hope...
<hawking> I try adding console=tty0 to grub
<username011806> so mates.. just me?.. or unnofficial kubuntu faq supporting apt sources others have warned will bork my k install please?.. tx
<username011806> i.e. multiverse etc?
* username011806 ponders same ? in #u
<transgress_> okay when i try to connect my desktop directly to my modem after it's been connected to the router, and then run ifup, it tries searching the for the dhcp from the router instead of whatever is being broadcasted from the modem
<transgress_> is there a way to fix this?
<mcscruff> lo , how can i list all dirs and sub dirs
<kkathman> mcscruff: ls -l
<kkathman> for a particular dir
<protocol> can anyone lend me a hand?
<mcscruff> ty kath
<kkathman> np
<mcscruff> but that dont list the subdirs
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> you want like top to bottom?
<mcscruff> yep :)
<mcscruff> of every folder name i have in that dir
<mcscruff> ls -R is gd, but it gives files too
<kkathman> mcscruff: hmm yeah
<kkathman> try man ls  that might help
<kkathman> thats what I was doing :)
<Elsan_> Is the KDE 3.5 release repository down?
<Elsan_> www.kubuntu.org seems down also...
<tracy_> is there a way to change the fonts on kde? i have my screen resolution at like 1400x1050, but the fonts everywhere make it look like 1024x768. =[
<cinder> hola
<cinder> hay alguien??
<kkathman> mcscruff: I even tried to fake it out with -Q "" and it didnt work
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cinder> okok, I didn't know the language
<cinder> sorry
<kkathman> np
<cinder> Where is the option for my kde to look like osx?
<cinder> I mean, the bar at the top
<kalenedrael> It's in the control thingo, Desktop -> Behavior
<Elsan_> www.kubuntu.org is down...
<cinder> kalenedrael: thanks!!
<kkathman> cinder - sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira    then use the system settings - appearance  window decorations/styles and choose baghira
<kkathman> then install like kxdocker or something
<cinder> yeap, I saw freedy shots
<cinder> in k gallery
<mcscruff> kkathman, if i can filter so it only shows files with a certain extension, how do i do the opposite
<kkathman> personally I think it looks terrible but...to each his own
<kalenedrael> Yeah, no problem.
<kkathman> mcscruff: yah I did that too :)
<kkathman> hehe
<mcscruff> how do i do it
<mcscruff> :(
<mcscruff> i know there is only about 2 filetypes in there
<mcscruff> got it :)
<kkathman> kewl
<gach> hello
<vge> arrrgh, is it possible to prevent panel autoshowing if keyboardbutton is not pressed?
<gach> i have some serious problems here
<kkathman> gach lets hear about it :)
<gach> first of all my sound doesnt work quite right
<gach> i have an hda card
<kkathman> hda card?
<gach> yeah azalia hda
<gach> interated
<gach> and i downloaded and installed the latest alsa source
<gach> compiled installed it
<kkathman> ok
<gach> and everithing went fine
<kkathman> you have NO sound card to play stuff or no sound PERIOD
<gach> its just that i cant get more sound that a repeating soound of drums
<gach> the drums from de gdm
<gach> it kept beating and beating
<gach> repeating
<kkathman> hmmm
<PuppiesOnAcid> Ok, question:  if there are updates to ubuntu and ubuntu packages, does kubuntu sort of lag behind since it's kind of an offshoot of ubuntu?
<gach> and i cant play a damn thing
<kkathman> PuppiesOnAcid: no
<gach> ..
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does kubuntu handle dual-monitors pretty well?
<kkathman> PuppiesOnAcid: they use the same ubuntu core...only difference is that kubuntu uses KDE
<gach> please... any ideas with my sound problem
<gach> everithin loads fine
<kkathman> PuppiesOnAcid: as far as I know yes
<PuppiesOnAcid> I remember setting up my dual monitor setup manually in Gentoo way back when...and it's a bitch.
<kkathman> gach.... what sound program?
<gach> and it gets recognized
<PuppiesOnAcid> KDE uses X.Org, correct?
<gach> sound in general
<PuppiesOnAcid> er, kubuntu
<kkathman> PuppiesOnAcid: as does gnome
<PuppiesOnAcid> Cool
<PuppiesOnAcid> Well, I downloaded kubuntu because linus and others say KDE is better
<PuppiesOnAcid> And they say it is prettier
<PuppiesOnAcid> I like pretty
<gach> it is
<kkathman> its a matter of opinion
<kkathman> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<gach> i cant get nothing out of this!!!
<kkathman> gach what are you using for a sound program?
<gach> alsa
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> but you compiled it?
<gach> yes
<Rocco83> hi
<kkathman> and there was something wrong with the previous alsa?
<gach> yes
<kkathman> I see
<gach> it hanged the hotplug subsystem
<kkathman> did you have sound before this?
<gach> nop
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> ok
<gach> breezy has problem with my sound card and the hotplug
<Rocco83> i HAVE to remove automatic mount of external disk. how can i do it?
<gach> i needed to do a few thins
<gach> but everithing installed ok
<kkathman> Rocco83: sudo unmount <device?
<gach> modules are loaded correctly
<Rocco83> kkathman, no, remove automatic mount, not remove mounted device
<kkathman> Rocco83: oh ok... go into the fstab and remove the auto or add noauto
<gach> put noauto on your fstab
<gach> open fstab rocco
<gach> search for the device
<gach> and in the options
<gach> put noauto
<Rocco83> so i have to add first my device
<Rocco83> cause i have none about sdb (external usb-storage)
<PuppiesOnAcid> gach: What kind of soundcard do you have?
<gach> puppies azalia hda
<Rocco83> right?
<gach> rocoo
<gach> i guess you need it..
<gach> do you use gnome or kde?
<Rocco83> console.
<gach> .............
<gach> all conole
<gach> ?
<Rocco83> but kde,,,
<Rocco83> as dm
<gach> no graphic ui?
<Rocco83> (i like a lot konsole)
<Rocco83> yes, yes, ok, i am using kde :)
<gach> rocco
<gach> search in the control panel
<gach> i think i remember you can disable automount from there
<Rocco83> i tried
<Rocco83> i'll retry
<gach> if that doesnt work.. i always do the fstab thing
<gach> it works everytime
<tracy_> is it at all possible to change the fonts in the k menu?
<markrian> tracy_: you have to change application fonts settings
<tracy_> i did
<tracy_> still huge
<tech9iner> so mates.. me 2nd lappy loaded up with kubuntu 5.10..
<markrian> Are application fonts settings okay?
<tech9iner> gettn bit 'korn'fused on unofficial k faq site..
<tech9iner> tells one to download 'preferences' file and 'sources.list' blah blah
<tech9iner> but im not finding an original /etc/apt/preferences file ? and the one the faq offers is 'hoary' vs freshly installed 'breezy' ?
<tech9iner> not 2 mention fact that faq seems based on 64bit systems?
<tech9iner> am i missing something here please?
* tech9iner has like 4 or 5 more lappys he's planning to load w k.. so needs to get this proc down pat please.. 
<tracy_> markrian, where did you find application fonts settings?
<markrian> tracy_: settings:/LookNFeel/ in konqueror, then Fonts
<rance> hi kids
<rance> how are we doing
<tech9iner> anyone configured fresh kubuntu 5.10 following the unofficial faq ^^ above please?..
<tech9iner> g'day rance
<tracy_> i dont have an application fonts settings. just general, fixed width, toolbar, menu, window title, taskbar, and desktop. all of those are set to a size thats smaller than the ones are in the kicker/kmenu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> matlab keep crashing.. but i am using the same version that i used long time ago.. i receive a segmentation fault or a BAD OPTION error from the X server... what do you think could be?
<grim76> kbuntu.org repo having problems tonight?
<_jeff> hey guys
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there anything equivalent to iTunes on linux?
<tracy_> so theres no other way to get the fonts to change in kde 3.5? im stuck with these huge fonts?
<_jeff> does anyone know how to find ur mac adress in kubuntu?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Like, not to buy music, but just to organize your songs?
<PuppiesOnAcid> and stuff
<tech9iner> tracy_: dija check over in #kde guv?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amarok is itunes equivalence
<_jeff> puppiesonacid: amarok seems to work well for me
<tracy_> tech9iner, aye
<_jeff> does anyone know where i can find my mac adress?
* tech9iner LOVEzzz amarok ;] 
<tech9iner> amarok.. well.. just ROKz! LOL
<grim76> _jeff: ifconfig should show your mac addy
<_jeff> grim76: thanks man
<grim76> np
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tracy_: how can i install kde 3.5?
<tracy_> Tallia1Kubuntu, you already running kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<tech9iner> what apt-get install command is best to get all necessary xfce4 on this lappy please.. kde dtop bit heavy for this old Pll 266/128ram lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is down..
<tracy_> Tallia1Kubuntu, you have to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main in your /etc/sources.list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then?
<tech9iner> for hdd space's sake mates..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tracy_: once i insert that line what do i have to do?
<nalioth> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde 3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<nalioth> grrr
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the website is DOWN
<tech9iner> how doth kubuntu noobz [ahem ;]  remove as much of kde bloat as possible without losing kde apps .. can be done please?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: if the website is down, the repo is down, too
<mcscruff> is there any tools in linux like deamon tools (need to emulate an iso for vmware coz its not mounting properly in vmware)
* tech9iner plans on loading/running xfce4 on these obsolete ole lappyz
<nalioth> tech9iner: if you don't want bloat, run fvwm or xfce4
<tech9iner> ahem.. rofl.. ^^^
<kalenedrael> Don't use X :P
<wakest> I am on a fresh install of kubuntu, I want to install gnome, what package do I install
<tech9iner> is it possible to keep lean basic kde apps & utilities, i.e. konqueror etc, without using up the entire.. what like 1gig of hdd for the kde part?
<nalioth> wakest: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<tech9iner> hehe.. ty kalenedrael .. but too gui dependent here for that extreme lol
<wakest> ahh
<wakest> thanks
<kalenedrael> I dunno, use directfb or something other than X.
<mcscruff> wakest, why not just use "ubuntu"
<kalenedrael> Because GNOME sucks :P
<mcscruff> he wants gnome desktop
<mcscruff> :S
<kalenedrael> Oh.
<wakest> I had downloaded the kubuntu install/live dvd
<kalenedrael> Wait, then what the hell?
<wakest> but I decided I wanted gnome
<kalenedrael> ubuntu-desktop :P
<mcscruff> why isnt deamon tools on linux :(
<wakest> do you have to recompile kde applications to run in gnome
<mcscruff> no
<wakest> really?
<mcscruff> aslong as u have the kdelibs etc
<wakest> so, if I install gnome, and kdelids, I can use all the k apps in gnome
* tech9iner had ran both gnome & kde apps on his gnome dtops on fedora core for most of 3 yrs wakest 
<wakest> YAY
<wakest> that makes me happy
* tech9iner and he doth NOT even know how to schpell 'compile' ;] ] ] 
<mcscruff> what gnome apps could u possibly need
<mcscruff> i have not found 1 i use
<wakest> if I do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will it give me an option to log into either kde or gnome?
<tech9iner> ahem.. cough*gnomemeeting*coug bingo! ;] ] 
<grim76> Anyone know how to setup beagled to run automatically when you login?
<wakest> or is that a seprate install
<mcscruff> u get the choice
<mcscruff> if u have a kdm (gui log-on screen) just click session
<mcscruff> then gnome/kde
<mcscruff> **cough**kde as default***cough***
<wakest> I like polish...
<mcscruff> anyway NN all
<wakest> kde is Vary windows Esq, no offense
<wakest> I am a mac guy
<wakest> I am running this on a powerbook
<kalenedrael> KDE is hardly windows-esque.
<kalenedrael> I mean, you can make it look that way...
<kalenedrael> You can also make it look like OSX, if you like.
<wakest> it feels that way to me, in camparison to gnome
<wakest> I will use both
<mcscruff> or you can make it look like my desktop :)
<kalenedrael> Or like mine :P
<wakest> I like options, thats why I am using linux in the first place, gawd
<tech9iner> or like a 'roll ur own' even..
<mcscruff> i use linux then windows in vmware :)
<wakest> I am looking forward to getting vmware installed
<wakest> and playing around with crapy old windows and dos apps on my 2000 dollar powerbook
<Arcanimus> is there a vmware for linux?
<mcscruff> yep
<Arcanimus> seriously?
<Arcanimus> that's sick
<mcscruff> yep
<Arcanimus> i thought it was only for windows
<mcscruff> [02:37]  <mcscruff> i use linux then windows in vmware :)
<mcscruff> gave it away really
<Arcanimus> well i was just confirming
<Arcanimus> i thought i misread
<mcscruff> kk :P
<mcscruff> sry, its very late and sarcasm sets in
<Arcanimus> it's ok
<Arcanimus> mcscruff, so "vmware workstation" is what i want?
<mcscruff> yep
<mcscruff> 15 day trial too
<mcscruff> :)
<mcscruff> :P
* tech9iner 's vmware install was life saver for the very last ever windBLOWz app he actually needed.. ebay's turbolister.. 
<mcscruff> i need a few windows apps (mostly converters)
<wakest> how do you log in as root?
<mcscruff> there is no root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wakest about root
<mcscruff> :)
<nalioth> wakest: you don't
<grim76> Any ideas on starting beagled automatically when I login?
<mcscruff> nn all
<Arcanimus> mcscruff, i can't download vmware for some reason - their proxy is down or something?
<Arcanimus> wanna DCC me the installer
<Arcanimus> ?
<wakest> wow, I feel like an idiot, I was trying to talk to ubotu,
<wakest> didn't realize it was a bot
<wakest> man, I think I must need some sleep or something
<Arcanimus> LOL
<nalioth> grim76: it should start automagically upon installation (if you use the one from the repos)
<nalioth> wakest: the root account is disabled in kubuntu for a reason that ubotu linked you to
<wakest> I get it
<grim76> nalioth: I did use the repo, but when I launch beagle to do a search it tells me I need to start beagled
<wakest> I figured out my problem
<nalioth> grim76: that doesnt sound correct
<nalioth> it is supposed to put a link to beagled into your startup stuff
<grim76> nalioth: where do I need to look for that?
<nalioth> grim76: i'd drop a symlink into your ~/,kde/autostart
<wakest> is there a quick way to see your hard drive usage, a non termanal way
<wakest> like on the desktop
<wakest> or system tray
<nalioth> wakest: there are a number of panel applets that do those things
<grim76> nalioth: thanks I placed a link in there and will see if it fires up next time when I reboot for the next Kernel
<nalioth> grim76: it's supposed to go in some system startup file, but autostart will do until you can find the correct file (or as long as you like)
<wakest> is there one already installed by default?
<nalioth> wakest: i'm not that familiar with all the toys in kde
<grim76> nalioth: I am the only one on the system so for me is fine.
<nalioth> kkathman may be able to help you when he returns
<nalioth> grim76: ah, good then.
<olaff> can someone tell me how do i install new themes for kde?
<olaff> thanks
<olaff> T_T
<goldbrick> On Kubuntu Live, how do I mount my machines harddrives?
<cinder> i have installed superkaramba + tux bar
<cinder> but i do not have allowed the "configure theme" option
<cinder> does anybody knows why?
<cinder> alsa happened with liquid wheather
<cinder> any idea??
<jhealey> helo, can anyone help me with getting a better res than 640x480
<jhealey> anyone here?
<cinder> hi
<cinder> wassap?
<jhealey> i need help with fixing my video res
<cinder> ok
<jhealey> are you one of the gurus on this channel? : )
<cinder> ahah no
<cinder> far away...
<jhealey> <--- will paypal $2.34 to anyone who can fix my video
<cinder> haha
<cinder> ok,
<jhealey> where are you cinderfella?
<cinder> arg
<jhealey> as in 'entina'?
<cinder> edit xorg.conf
<cinder> argentina
<_guest> jhealey: try K Menu -> system settings -> display
<hawking> in what package is kdewallet?
<_guest> hawking: apt-cache search kde wallet
<_guest> dns gurus - how can i find out who owns the authoritative dns server for my domain?
<jhealey> _guest, that didn'twork
<jhealey> i only have 640x480 and 320x
<cinder> run xorgconfig
<jhealey> that command is not in my path..
<jhealey> _guest??
<_guest> jhealey: cinder is right, you need to configure xorg.conf either manually or using a tool
<jhealey> ok. i'm getting a screwdriver now
<jhealey> j/k. what tool?
<_guest> heheh clever
<_guest> the original one was xf86config, but now they use xorg i have no idea...
<cinder> looking
<jhealey> ok.  I have tried ubuntu and kubuntu, both install at this res
<jhealey> knoppix and fedora dont though
<jhealey> they worked fine
<jhealey> so i know it's not the hardware broke or something
<jhealey> cinderblock?
<cinder> y
<cinder> which hard do u have?
<jhealey> hard what?
<cinder> video
<jhealey> its a clone,
<cinder> i mean, a sis card
<cinder> or which ine?
<jhealey> oh, the card, it is a radeon 7000
<cinder> one?
<cinder> ati
<jhealey> old radeon
<jhealey> yes
<jhealey> the driver it is using is 'ati'
<jhealey> the board is a gigabyte, running an amd chipset and athlon 1k
<jhealey> i've had it for 7 years : )
<_stephen> how does one change the default OS to load in GRUB?
<cinder> your res config is ok?
<cinder> i mean
<cinder> "1024*768" "800*600"
<cinder> there is a line that says that
<cinder> why don't u check
<jhealey> yes, there are lots of those lines
<jhealey> it appears to have detected bothe the monitor and video card correctly,
<jhealey> they are both listed in xorg.conf
<jhealey> Section "Device"
<jhealey>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc.
<jhealey> Radeon 7200 (R100 QD)"
<jhealey>         Driver          "ati"
<jhealey>         BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
<cinder> thats ok
<jhealey> EndSection
<jhealey> Section "Monitor"
<jhealey>         Identifier      "DELL P991"
<jhealey>         Option          "DPMS"
<jhealey> EndSection
<jhealey> Section "Screen"
<jhealey>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<jhealey>         Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc.
<jhealey> Radeon 7200 (R100 QD)"
<jhealey>         Monitor         "DELL P991"
<jhealey>         DefaultDepth    24
<jhealey>         SubSection "Display"
<jhealey>                 Depth           1
<jhealey>                 Modes           "1600x1200" "128
<jhealey> 0x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<jhealey> oops
<jhealey> sorry
<jhealey> i won't try that again
<jhealey> but you see what I mean, it appears to b eok
<cinder> yeah
<hawking> rafb.net/paste !!!
<cinder> i have installed superkaramba + tux bar
<cinder> and i cannot use the "configure theme" option
<cinder> don't allowed
<cinder> any idea??
<cinder> the same with liquid wheather...
<jhealey> what suppository did you download them from?
<cinder> jhealey: where are u from
<jhealey> texas USA
<cinder> suppository = thing that u put on your ass
<jhealey> oh. sorry
<cinder> repository = where u get files
<jhealey> oh oh oh.
<jhealey> so sorry
<cinder> ejejjee
<cinder> danger!
<jhealey> i ahve to go
<jhealey> bye cinder
<jhealey> thanks -guest
<kevman> How do I disable animated progress bars in KDE?
<t-k-fu> hi
<t-k-fu> i installed kubuntu about a week ago, and it's also my first time trying linux
<t-k-fu> it's on my laptop, though
<t-k-fu> and i can't figure out how to get wireless working
<t-k-fu> the wireless interface shows up as eth1 (my wired port is eth0), but i can't figure out how to actually connect to a network
<t-k-fu> any ideas?
<jughead> t-k are you trying to use the wireless or the wired?
<t-k-fu> the wireless
<t-k-fu> (sorry, afk)
<t-k-fu> is there a utility to list networks or anything?
<jughead> hmmm I'm sure there is, but I don't know what it is
<jughead> are you plugged in through eth0 and eth1?
<t-k-fu> i'm using eht0 rght now
<t-k-fu> if i was using eth1 i wouldn't be worried about getting it to work :)
<mrdoctor> heelo
<mrdoctor> hola bob
<mrdoctor> alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu soy nuevo
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<braxis> Is there a default password for kubuntu
<braxis> For some reason it never asked me during install and I can't seem to login to it
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell braxis about root
<braxis> That's new
<defenderBG> hi, i currently installed kubuntu and i have problems with setting my wireless lan
<defenderBG> can anybody help me?
<_fdelacruz_> braxis on my experience, the default in ubuntu same in kubuntu root is not allowed to login you have to manually it and before the installation ends you have to supply your username and password
<defenderBG> my problem is that i cant find my wlan device...
<nalioth_zZz> braxis: read the URL ubotu sent you. it explains everything
<_fdelacruz_> defenderBG try to check on your internet
<braxis> Yeah I am
<braxis> It's frustratingly retarded
<defenderBG> @fdelacruz: what do you mean to check on my internet?
<_fdelacruz_> go to the menu and choose internet after got to KWIFImanager
<_fdelacruz_> i have no problem with my wifi im using also kubuntu its works fine for me
<defenderBG> well. have done it, unfortunatly it didnt find any device
<defenderBG> i am not using centrino
<defenderBG> so that is why it is not found automatic
<defenderBG> a am using an acer with amd 64 and a NOT centrino integrated wlan
<defenderBG> i couldnt find a driver for linux on the acer page, is there a way to use a windows driver instead?
<_fdelacruz_> defender Im sorry I can't help you with your problem cause in my case im using a usb wifi device that comes from linksy so its automatically detcted by my machine
<defenderBG> :(
<defenderBG> well, gess i have to google...
<kevman> I have Kubuntu running on a g3 iMac. Arts seems to stopping the sound from working. Can I disable it?
<defenderBG> hi, i just tried to install ndiswrapper on my laptop but it didnt have make
<defenderBG> ist this normal for kubuntu?
<kevman> Lord knows why, but Kubuntu doesn't install make or any other compiling apps
<kevman> Apt-get install automake will get you make, but, you'll need lots of other stuff too to compile.
<kkathman-away> kevman:   apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> that gets alot, but obviously you need libraries...and those depend on what you are compiling of course
<kevman> Oh, cool. Never knew
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there any way I can have a dual monitor setup without using Xinerama?
<defenderBG> well i have to use windows to connect and have to restart every time
<defenderBG> can you tell me all the packets i need to be able to compile?
<defenderBG> so that i can download them now, reboot, install on kubuntu, then install ndiswrapper and live happili ever after...?
<kevman> Man, installing Kubuntu on an iMac = mess
<PuppiesOnAcid> Hey, I never set a root password when running the kubuntu install
<PuppiesOnAcid> What is it by default?
<hatake_kakashi> read the website
<viviersf> PuppiesOnAcid, there is none
<getaceres> hi
<getaceres> kde 3.5.1 is supposed to be released today
<getaceres> is there any package for kubuntu?
<puppiesonacid> What's a good KDE FTP client? (Graphical)
<kkathman> puppiesonacid: Kbear
<kkathman> puppiesonacid: but you can use Konqueror
<kkathman> or any file manager for FTP
<raphink> konqueror with ftp:// works great most of the time
<raphink> hi kkathman <><
<kkathman> greetings :)
<raphink> how are you today kkathman ?
<kkathman> raphink: I am doing well, thanks...just doing some research on spam filters for my Kontact mail - Im getting innundated!
<kkathman> do you happen to have any suggestions?
<kkathman> I have the Bogofilter already
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I use spamassassin
<raphink> bogofilter is terrible
<raphink> I used it and it would treat as spam lots of messages from my friends
<raphink> so I just deinstalled it
<raphink> it's a shame but lots of people still use hotmail and such, don't use subjects and use bcc
<raphink> and yet I wish to receive their emails when they write to me
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> bogofilter seems to have the opposite affect on me
<kkathman> it blocks nothing
<raphink> really?
<raphink> did you train it?
<raphink> I think it has to be trained iirc
<kkathman> Im not sure about that
<raphink> reporting spam manually in the begining
<kkathman> right now its like a very ornery pet...untrained :)
<raphink> not sure though
<kkathman> ahh
<raphink> you know with the spam button ;)
<kkathman> I need to look at it further then
<kkathman> but spamassassin Ive heard a couple of people mention
<raphink> yep it's better imo
<Zappa> i've been using spamassassin for years, it's great
<Zappa> particularly version 3
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> raphink:  ok so I have a spam message in my box right now, but see no "spam" button??
<raphink> hmm it's not in the default view
<raphink> I had to add it to the bar
<raphink> but you can right click ont he message
<raphink> and choose to treat it as spam
<kkathman> raphink:  yes I tried that also, but there is no such choice :(
<raphink> hmm let's see
<raphink> kkathman: did you actually activate the spam filters in kmail?
<raphink> in Tools --> Anti-spam wizard
<puppiesonacid> woohoo, got dual monitors working
<kkathman> well I clicked on that option that says Anti-spam wizard yes
<raphink> great puppiesonacid
<kkathman> the option I DO get is to move the message to the "spam folder"
<kkathman> but not mark it as spam
<raphink> kkathman: did you get a  list of existing spam apps on the comp?
<kkathman> that was the only one
<raphink> when you right click on a message
<raphink> you should have : Apply filter : Filter as spam
<raphink> if you activated the filter option in the spam wizard
<kkathman> aha I do have a button that says "Filter as Spam"
<puppiesonacid> Ok
<raphink> kkathman: ;)
<kkathman> but not an option on the right click menu
<puppiesonacid> So what's a good KDE application that will allow me FTP access?
<raphink> kkathman: where is that option then?
<kkathman> oh wait
<kkathman> yes I do
<raphink> puppiesonacid: konqueror
<raphink> puppiesonacid: or kbear if you want a dedicated app
<kkathman> sorry I was looking for SPAM and its FILTER
<raphink> yes kkathman
<raphink> puppiesonacid: I use konqueror most of the time
<kkathman> raphink:  thank you
<puppiesonacid> I think konqueror will do just fine.
<puppiesonacid> Man, KDE is pretty freakin sweet.
<puppiesonacid> It even handles dual monitors pretty well.
<puppiesonacid> Once you get the x.org stuff setup
<kkathman> raphink: thanks again...nighters :)
<raphink> nighty night kkathman <><
<puppiesonacid> Where exactly, do I get the akode-mpeg package?
<raphink> puppiesonacid: what do you mean where?
<raphink> every package on the repos can be gotten through apt-get
<puppiesonacid> Well, it's not on there.
<puppiesonacid> I'm wanting to play AAC and MP3 files through Kaffeine
<raphink> raphink@sunchi:~$ apt-cache search akode
<raphink> akode - akode plugin for aRts
<raphink> akode-mpeg - akode mpeg plugin
<raphink> ...
<raphink> it's there for me ;)
<raphink> it's in universe
<suso> buenas
<suso> estais callaos o me da ami :D
<suso> joe pos anda que si menudo plan llebais
<suso> pos ale adios
<_fdelacruz_> hi guys any utilities available that can convert pdf files to ordinary files?
<raphink> _fdelacruz_: what is an ordinary file?
<_fdelacruz_> raphink like .odt and .doc for office
<raphink> that's not what I call an ordinary file
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> there's a tool to convert to html
<_fdelacruz_> raphink K i will try it what is that tool
<raphink> pdftohtml
<raphink> :p
<_fdelacruz_> i will try that
<raphink> _fdelacruz_: there's also popplers-utils
<raphink> Description: PDF utilitites (based on libpoppler)
<raphink>  This package contains pdftops (PDF to PostScript converter),
<raphink>  pdfinfo (PDF document information extractor), pdfimages
<raphink>  (PDF image extractor), pdftotext (PDF to text converter), and
<raphink>  pdffonts (PDF font analyzer).
<raphink> can be useful ;)
<_fdelacruz_> raphink popplers-utils is the tools?
<raphink> it's the name of the package
<_fdelacruz_> thanks
<raphink> apt-cache search pdfto
<_fdelacruz_> i try it
<visik7> ls
<visik7> ops
<visik7> :)
<visik7> ok here my new problem of the dy
<visik7> make menuconfig into a vanilla source works perfectly
<visik7> make menuconfig into linux-source-2.6.12 says:
<visik7> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<visik7> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<visik7> wtf ?
<robotgeek> visik7: install gcc-3.4
<visik7> why ?
<visik7> isn't need on a vanilla kernel
<visik7> why it's needed on ubuntu kernels ?
<robotgeek> visik7: i am not sure
<visik7> of what ?
<robotgeek> visik7: why that is the case, why you require that line. maybe you can edit it out in the gcc-version.sh
<visik7> btw gcc-3.4 installed
<visik7> got another error:
<visik7> here it is http://pastebin.com/514344
<visik7> and linux-kernel-headers are installed
<Linuxapprentice> I'm trying to install flashplayer but I get an error
<Linuxapprentice> ur architecture x86_64 doesn't support it
<Linuxapprentice> I have AMD64
<Linuxapprentice> BTW which is the IRC program for Linux?
<robotgeek> visik7: no clue, askin in #ubuntu
<visik7> :(
<Linuxapprentice> for the second?
<robotgeek> Linuxapprentice: koversation?
<Linuxapprentice> ok i found the Xchat
<Linuxapprentice> I'll try it
<Linuxapprentice> silly question: but I'm only an apprentice ;) where's the setup.exe of programs?
<_fdelacruz_> raphink I already install xpdf where can I found that
<raphink> where can you find what?
<_fdelacruz_> the shortcut for that utils
<raphink> for what utils ?
<_fdelacruz_> the xpdf-uitls that you told me a while ago I already install it
<raphink> sorry _fdelacruz_ but 1) I'm not in your head and 2) I'm on about 20 channels ;)
<_fdelacruz_> k
<raphink> I didn'et tell you about xpdf-utils
<raphink> as far as I remember I told you about poppler-utils
<_fdelacruz_> k i will isntall tah
<_fdelacruz_> after that where I cand find that
<abionnnn> has anyone managed to get adobe acroread to run properly in kubuntu?
<abionnnn> or run at all in my case heh
<Saw^> Could somebody help on setting up a RT2500 wlan card? I've got a driver for it now, but seems like pcmcia is not working or the card is anyway not detected.
<arrinmurr> abionnnn: is there some something special you need it for?
<abionnnn> you bet ;)
<arrinmurr> abionnnn: ok. just thought that maybe kpdf / kghostview could do
<abionnnn> arrinmurr: unfortunately, those don't format things perfectly
<abionnnn> xpdf comes close but it's annoying as hell to use
<C-O-L-T> I AM SO HAPPY I"VE JUST GUT THE UBUNTU SHIPIT FREE CD's
<dark_suic> abionnnn, i just use konqueror for pdf files... (and works better than xpdf for me
<abionnnn> doesn't that  use kpdf anyway?
<abionnnn> if by better you mean it doesn't format it properly then maybe :P
<abionnnn> I guess I'll stick to ghost view
<Xemanth^> what about adobe reader for linux
<Xemanth^> :D
<abionnnn> Xemanth^: doesn't run at all
<abionnnn> abionnnn@x50:~$ acroread
<abionnnn> abionnnn@x50:~$
<abionnnn> yay, nothing :P
<dipnlik> acroread, eew. i just use it for testing
<dipnlik> and speaking of pdf, when i print to pdf, documents don't look right in acroread
<dipnlik> blurry and/or unaligned chars
<abionnnn> probably the filter's fault rather than acroread
<dipnlik> abionnnn: any ideas on how to solve this issue? i usually need to print html files to pdf...
<abionnnn> do you use a2ps then ps2pdf?
<dipnlik> abionnnn: no, i print using the printer dialog, it has an option to print to pdf
<abionnnn> ohhh that's probably rat poo hackish code :P
<abionnnn> use a2ps
<dipnlik> abionnnn: does this work only for text files or html too?
<abionnnn> a2ps takes in html files as far as I know
<abionnnn> I think it stands for "all to postscript"
<dipnlik> oic. thought it was ascii to ps :P
<abionnnn> hehe :)
<dipnlik> abionnnn: just noticed there is a html2ps package :P
<dipnlik> anyway i'll try a2ps and ps2pdf, thanks a lot
<dipnlik> though it would be GREAT if the gui option 'just worked'
<dipnlik> abionnnn: problems with a2ps :(
<dipnlik> netscape: command not found o.O
<dipnlik> abionnnn: do i really need to install netscape for this to work?
<abionnnn> hmmm I don't think it needs netscape lemme take a look
<dipnlik> abionnnn: and html2ps doesn't read stylesheets, so... discarded
<abionnnn> I think that's where netscape comes in I'm afraid
<abionnnn> oh
<abionnnn> but you can use lynx
<dipnlik> eeeeeeeew
<abionnnn> "There is one big difference though: with Lynx you will get a pure textual output proceesed by a2ps, though with Netscape real nice PostScript is produced (including the pictures etc.)."
<abionnnn> ewwwww indeed :P
<Tm_T> lynx
<Tm_T> <3
<dipnlik> abionnnn: guess i'll still convert my html to pdf using vnc and the pdf printer on windows :(
<abionnnn> awwww =P what do ya use for vnc btw?
<dipnlik> Tm_T: lynx eew, links2 yay
<Tm_T> dipnlik: both good ;)
<abionnnn> lynx has it's use
<abionnnn> I forgot what it was though ;P
<Tm_T> ->
<dipnlik> abionnnn: i use krdc
<abionnnn> neat it comes with kubuntu
<dipnlik> abionnnn: but really need to take a look if ultravnc is available
<dipnlik> abionnnn: only use it because it came preinstalled :P
<abionnnn> hehe
<SkrotFFS> Hi, Where can I define standard fonts for gtk-applications in kubuntu? The menu-fonts are huge :)
<ninnghizidha> in the systemsettings, filed under appearance.
<SkrotFFS> ninnghizidha: It's set to the same as KDE, but the menu's are still huge
<SkrotFFS> It's eclipse btw, a java-application
<SkrotFFS> But I think it's using GTK for gui
<ninnghizidha> well .. set it to qt and adjust the fonts.
<SkrotFFS> huh? Set it to Qt?
<ninnghizidha> its at qt-wrapper for gtk.
<SkrotFFS> I can't say I'm following
<SkrotFFS> How do I "set it to Qt"?
<ninnghizidha> don't you have a qt-skin to chose from the list?
<Rocco83> SkrotFFS, afaik eclipse use swing.
<SkrotFFS> Rocco83: Yes, but swing can use either GTK or Motif or something?
<SkrotFFS> okay setting it to qt worked. Thanks :)
<ninnghizidha> great.
<_mindspin> hi, how can I get a USB stick (/media/sda1) visible for normal users (ie. non sudoers)
<_mindspin> I can mount it as root
<_mindspin> but not as regular user
<dark_suic> _mindspin, i think it should work doing the following
<dark_suic> open kcontrol (run command -> kcontrol)
<dark_suic> peripheral -> storage devices
<dark_suic> advanced -> activate backend HAL
<dark_suic> this should work, if it doesn't please tell me and i'll tell you the hard way :P
<_mindspin> wait I have to check it on the machine
<bogo> I was trying to upgrade my KDE to 3.5 with apt-get, but I keep getting error messages
<dark_suic> bogo, what messages u get?
<bogo> I used 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get install kde'
<dark_suic> wouldn't it be easier to try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bogo> it says that kde depends on 'kde-amusements' and 'kdenetwork' that will not be installed
<dark_suic> if you say just dist-upgrade or upgrade without dist :P it just should work correctly
<bogo> if I used 'dist-upgrade' I'll have to download too much stuff, and my connection is not that fast
<bogo> doesn't apt-get resolve the dependencies? I mean, shouldn't it download the 2 packages too, instead of complain?
<bogo> what I want to do I just upgrade KDE, it's dependencies and libraries, I don't care about all the rest I have installed
<bogo> and I thought that by using '...install kde' it would resolve the dependencies and libraries problems
<bogo> is there some other parameter to pass on to apt-get? am I missing something?
<dark_suic> bogo, if you try to install kde just like that you will have to download even more stuff :P
<dark_suic> kde is a little package, but it just has a list of the packages needed to install, and it will install all the packages missing
<dark_suic> so you will have to download even more than you have...
<bogo> really? so you think it's better to use dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<kottlett> hi! how stable is dapper supposed to be, atm?
<vvatsa> hi all
<raphink> hi vvatsa
<vvatsa> raphink: hi
<vvatsa> quite in here today.
<raphink> yes quite
<raphink> quite quiet
<mserms> kottlett - it's still alpha, so I guess it's supposed to be pretty unstable. In practice, I've found it to be pretty solid.
<mserms> Guess this stuff is all realtive though
<vvatsa> :)
<igorayeb> How i find de archive reponse to execute comands on the boot
<_jan> Hello, i've got a question about KDE Icon Themes. In the dialog under System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons I can only find the Crytal SVG Theme and I personally don't like these Icons. Obviously I need to install another theme. But all I can find are some tar.gz files containing .svg or .png files. Somehow this is what I expected, but KDE tells me, that these aren't valid icon theme archives. So my question, where can I find a valid i
<raphink> there are some icon packages _jan
<raphink> otherwise, you can get more on kde-apps.org
<raphink>  $ apt-cache search icons | grep kde
<raphink> ^^ to find the kde icon themes that you can get through apt-get _jan
<SkrotFFS> Hi. I installed kubuntu on my Acer Travelmate 3004 the other day, and (almost) every thing has been working wonderfull. My problem now is that, on the front of the laptop there are two buttons. Wlan on/off and bluetooth on/off. These buttons used to work. Now they don't. If I check dmesg I seem to get the same keycode every time I press them, before I got a different number if the button was already pressed and if it wasn't. Is it likely that this
<SkrotFFS> oblem?
<mth`MAW> Du laggst wie sau
<phlewis> greetings
<phlewis> I'm using latested kubuntu. Am having trouble installing midnight commander. Any suggestions for me?
<phlewis> Installing mc. Anybody?
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install mc?
<dark_suic> it should work...
<phlewis> computer sez: E: Couldn't find package mc
<phlewis> I don't see mc listed in Adept, either, unfortunately.
<dark_suic> one sec :)
<dark_suic> you have activated the universe repositories?
<dark_suic> it's there
<phlewis> howto activate universe repositories?
<Riddell> Manage Repositories
<Riddell> right click on the universe ones and enable
<phlewis> dark_suic and Riddell: thankyou thankyou thankyou!
<dark_suic> nevermind
<phlewis> #quit
<omar> Hello what is the new version of kubuntu
<nlindblad> hello
<raphink> breezy is the last stable one
<omar> how cab i update
<omar> I am on the old one
<omar> }}}
<omar> ??
<Riddell> omar: bottom of http://help.ubuntu.com/kde/krelease-notes/C/index.html
<vijay>  hi everybody!! anybody have the motherboard with via k8m800 chipset, and xorg.conf is set for via drivers
<omar> Rindell i can't burn
<Tonio_> Riddell: still need tester for the latest amarok ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: always helps :)
<Riddell> see kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: found a little issue with konq's profiles
<Tonio_> I'll send you a patch toonight
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> on certain websites, when you open a link with javascript + blank, the bookmarks bar appears in the new window
<Tonio_> I think I have a solution to that, but I need to make tests
<Riddell> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: want an example ?
<SkrotFFS> How do I go about if I want (or need) to compile my own kernel in kubuntu? May I make a .deb of it, like in Debian?
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: sure, the same tools are available
<BuZzY> when i boot my pc, it stops on root filesystem check, because it says that a file has "6 multiply-claimed block(s), shared with 0 file(s)" so i can't boot linux. i don't want to delete that file, how can i solve my problem?
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: Is there a howto about it somewhere? I want to keep the config from the distro kernel, but add some stuff
<crimsun> BuZzY: make a backup copy on a completely different storage medium, then reboot from a live cd and e2fsck the filesystem
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: any standard howto will suffice. make menuconfig parses /boot/config-$(uname -r) automagically
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: ah, but about making a deb :)
<BuZzY> crimsun what's the difference between fsck and e2fsck?
<BuZzY> what's better?
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: you still have to configure it (same way), then you can use make-kpkg
<crimsun> BuZzY: fsck is just a wrapper
<crimsun> BuZzY: in the end, e2fsck is invoked
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: I know, but I was thinking of a howto which explains how to use make-kpkg etc to make a kernel .deb
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: that howto is in the kernel-package documentation
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: you may also use a variety of Web search engines to cull results
<xwolf-> there is this 'dpkg-reconfigure -something xserver-xorg' command... what do i have to put in the '-thingy' to change the screen resolution (only)?
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: I know, I was just asking to check if there was one made by kubuntu :)
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: check the forums
<crimsun> I wouldn't doubt there is
<SkrotFFS> Okay, thanks :)
<BuZzY> crimsun so it s the same if i run fsck?
<xwolf-> there is this 'dpkg-reconfigure -something xserver-xorg' command... what do i have to put in the '-thingy' to change the screen resolution (only)?
<crimsun> BuZzY: essentially
<BuZzY> what?
<BuZzY> yes or no?
<Firetech> phew, nothing was corrupt, it was just my initrd which didn't wanbt to load (happens sometimnes on warm hardware reboot)
<Firetech> seemed like amaroK got a major memory leak though
<Firetech> either that or Azureus
<Firetech> hmm
<Firetech> wrong channel.
<BuZzY> what channel would be exact?
<vge> hmm, what shoud be about the default packer amount available to install with apt-get with all repositories?
<tictric> someone got experience with cups and remote ipp printer via cups?
<mips> Hi
<vge> how i add repositories to install azureus, i tought i had all of em setup, but ovously not?
<mips> What is the best GUI download manager available ? Looking for something like Getright
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/514618 <-- what does this mean??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vge about azureus
<bigron1> just saying Hi, newbie at work.
<SkrotFFS> Where is the grub config localted?
<SkrotFFS> located*
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nlindblad> good afternoon
<vge> why cant eclipse and azureus be installed at the same time??
<_luca> hi all. is there a way to make your webcam working with Kopete??
<redguy> _luca: not sure, but propably not
<mips> I need some partitioning suggestions. I have 2x160GB drives, I need to install Linux&Windows. I seperate partions for home and a FAT32 transfer area. How would you do it ?
<_luca> _mips: i would clean all, then install simply FAT32 instead of NTFS
<_luca> so... 1 HD to Linux, 1 to Windows and both happy :)
<mips> luca: thats the plan but how would you guys structure the drives/partitions
<nalioth> mips: well, windows + fat32 creates some serious fragmentation, so i'd keep the windows partitions >10gb each
<mips> luca: that is my current setup. I do not need to give win a entire 60gb drive as I very seldom boot into win, so a 20gb win partition is fine
<mips> nalioth: agreed on the fat32 thing.
<_luca> uhm, first you have to install windows on one HD, then with linux you will surely have a swap partition roughly double the size of your ram
<nalioth> mips: how much ram do you have?
<jjesse> grub will handle things correcetly if you install it on the mbr is what i've found
<mips> nalioth: 1GB
<jjesse> if you have to do a repair of your win side it will overwrite the mbr :(
<nalioth> mips: then make a 768mb swap
<SkrotFFS> How do I update grub after adding something?
<_luca> and about the other partitions, well if you plan to have more than 1 user it's a good idea to make a big home partition
<_luca> SkrotFFS: read www.ubuntuguide.org :) i don't remember just now but surely it's explained there
<SkrotFFS> thanks
<mips> Drive2: Home Partition, Swap partition, NTFS swap partition
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mips> Drive1: 20gb Win, 60gb Kubuntu, 80gb fat32 no mans land
<nalioth> lusus: please don't advise that any more
<_luca> home the biggest, swap double size your ram, ntfs 10 GB but I made it fat32 so it could be read/write
<nalioth> _luca:  please don't advise that any more
<mips> How does that sound ? I just wish Windows could read linux file systems, are there drivers maybe ?
<_luca> nalioth: pardon
<nalioth> mips: there are, but do you really want windows able to access your linux fs?
<_luca> mips: you find easiliy some programs on the internet that allow you to read ext2 ext3 from windows
<mips> nalioth: I would only require read access from Win then I could ditch all the extra FAT32 partitions
<vge> arrgh, how i set that when i type "abc" in the console it starts program located in /home/abc/programname ?
<mips> luca:how bout reiserfs ?
<nalioth> mips: read only or read-write  ext2fs.sourceforge.net
<mips> _luca: how bout reiserfs from Win ?
<nalioth> mips: reiser is for high performance server environments
<nalioth> mips: there is no access stuff for reiser from win
<mips> Which file system would you guys recommend ext3 or reiserfs ?
<nalioth> ext3
<_luca> mips: reiserfs is IMHO not suitable for large disk space, it is only for little spaces
<mips> Maybe I should just leave a 20GB partition for BSD which I want to try out
<vge> ill spam :(
<vge> arrgh, how i set that when i type "abc" in the console it starts program located in /home/abc/programname ?
<_luca> vge.... hmmm
<vge> all installed programs do it, but how i manually configure it?
<mips> Thanks, then I'll stick with ext3
<_luca> i think there is a path to add in some file :) i'm too newbie for this
<nalioth> vge: edit your $PATH
<vge> how
<nalioth> vge: if you go to google and type "edit $PATH" you'll have more of the same answer than you can swim in
<judd> Anyone see security.ubuntu.com connecting and sending data very slowly for apt updates?
<cryptopia> yes, very slooooow
<judd> Any mirrors?  Recommended changes?
<cryptopia> 9-11kB/s here -- don't know of any
<tictric> cups says: client-error-charset-not-supported
<judd> 17.6kB/s here.   Blah.
<robotgeek> judd: yes, that happened to me too
<cryptopia> maybe everybody is downloading the new kernel ;-)
<kkathman> judd yes, it eventually kicks through tho
<judd> Just when I need the kernel source.
<tictric> hell, why does it not like utf-8?
<judd> 2.6.12-10 is the latest?
<blutrausch> hi
<cryptopia> hi blutrausch
<judd> Nothing "kicking through" here. :(
<vge> nalioth: ya, i noticed, ty
<blutrausch> are here also germans?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<blutrausch> thanks
<mips> O well, here goes backup data, delete ubuntu, install kubuntu......
<cryptopia> does anyone have trouble with the kde print system not working? This happened after by kde 3.5 upgrade on 2 systems. CUPS works fine.
<judd> I'm still back on 3.4.3
<tictric> my local usb printer works fine. but I don't get that damn ipp printer to work
<cryptopia> kprinter dialog just hands for me
<cryptopia> excuse me -- *hangs* for me
<kokurya-kai> hi
<kokurya-kai> is there a possibilty to block ip's via consol?
<nalioth> kokurya-kai: block them for what?
<ilba7r> any one know why when i try new login i get a messed up screen
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Is there a "unstable" version of kubuntu, like there is with debian?
<kokurya-kai> thaqt the ip isn't allowed to connect any longer in a dc network.... some guy's are to dumb for such sharenetworks ;)
<judd> Skrot:  That would be Dapper Drake.
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: yes, but it's not recommended for production machines
<nalioth> kokurya-kai: http://accs-net.com/hosts/what_is_hosts.html
<kokurya-kai> thx
<SkrotFFS> nalioth: Okay. Do you know which kernel versions are avalible for it (as in linux-image) and which alsa?
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: you can find out all you want at packages.ubuntu.com
<SkrotFFS> nalioth: yeah, I found it. Thanks :)
<judd> kokurya: I don't think that's the link you want.
<ilba7r> kokurya-kai, did you try setting it up in firestarter
<DingoMan> hi alk
<DingoMan> *all
<kokurya-kai> ilba7r: just downloaded it thx
<ilba7r> :)
<DingoMan> anybody know where to download alsaconfig?
<judd> Is there an apt-spy for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ilba7r: you can block individual IPs with a hosts file
<nalioth> judd: wht is that?
<DingoMan> or where is configuration file of alsa system?
<ilba7r> nalioth, firestarter is easier for me
<judd> nalioth: it finds the fastest mirrors for your network.
<nalioth> !info apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: (writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 3.1-13 (breezy), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<ilba7r> nalioth, do you know what might cause a messy login screen when i try newlogin from gnome
<nalioth> judd: there ya go, it's in universe
<judd> nalioth: duh.. groovey.. thanks.
<nalioth> ilba7r: how powerful is your hardware (video)
<ilba7r> ati 9600
<nalioth> ilba7r: got a lot of vram on that?
<ilba7r> could it be because of the fglrx drivers
<ilba7r> 64
<nalioth> ilba7r: i have no idea, i am not familiar with ati performance
<ilba7r> nalioth, on my desktop i have a shared 32mb and it works fine not on my notebook though
<nalioth> ilba7r: again, i know nothing about ati performance.
<ilba7r> was wondering if it is a gdm conf problem. ps desktop is an ati too
<ilba7r> ok thanx for your help
<tictric> DingoMan: there's alsa-utils package
<tictric> got alsamixer, but what do you want to configure?
<visik7> what's happen to security ?
<judd> visik7: security.ubuntu.com is really slow.
<judd> visik7: try running apt-spy to get mirrors close to you.
<visik7> of security ?
<visik7> is there a list ?
<nalioth> there are 3 large files being offered by security today, that is why it's slow
<SkrotFFS> dapper uses kde 3.5, right?
<tictric> it's not only slow, its hanging
<DingoMan> tictric: thx - but its not there - installed and still cannot up alsaconfig...
<nalioth> dapper uses 3.5 yes
<tictric> DingoMan: I don't think there's something like alsaconfig
<tictric> there's alsactl and alsamixer
<DingoMan> yes - but how to change default soundcard for system?
<DingoMan> or disable one?
<tictric> DingoMan: you got one onboard soundcard and bought an additional pci card?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DingoMan about sound
<DingoMan> i have sb5.1 and onboard soundcard - and i want to make onboard one the default for system
<tictric> It would have been easier to just disable the onboard soundcard :-)
<DingoMan> but sb doiesnt have optical output which i need...
<tictric> well, that stuff works with slots you can enable and disable but I'll have a look if I can remember that stuff
<SkrotFFS> Trying to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper here, and I get "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/multisynk.desktop', which is also in package kontact", how do I force it to overwrite it?
<SkrotFFS> (apt-get -f install did not work)
<dutchie> evening all ... is there an IM protocol supported in kubuntu that allows webcam through ?
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: using 'force' breaks things (sometimes)
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: dpkg --help-force
<SkrotFFS> nalioth: Overwriting a .desktop isn't that big a deal
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: my responsibility here is to advise folks. you may do as you wish with the advice
<SkrotFFS> nalioth: I know, I've been through this kind of stuff before, I just don't remember how to make it overwrite the file :)
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: which is why i gave you the answer
<SkrotFFS> nalioth: indeed :)
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: and the answer is not --force-all
<SkrotFFS> --force-overwrite
<SkrotFFS> There we go
<SkrotFFS> Thanks :)
<TjaFs> sure you do, and im going applepicking with scoobiedoo SkrotFFS
<SkrotFFS> TjaFs ;)
<SkrotFFS> It's scooby doo btw
<tictric> DingoMan: http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<tictric> DingoMan: next time you search yourself :-)
<dutchie> is there an IM program on ubuntu that allows webcam streaming ?
<dutchie> I can do it with Yahoo and MSN on windows ...
<dutchie> would be nice to be able to do the same in kde/ubuntu
<DingoMan> tictric: tnx v. much :)
<tictric> judd: how do you configure apt-spy for kubuntu?
<kevman`> I installed Kubuntu on my iMac (its 333Mhz G3). But only some sound works; Kaffeine refuses to run, but Xine is happy. Any ideas?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kevman` about sound
<robotgeek> kevman`: install kaffeine-xine
<kevman`> Too late.
<kevman`> Doesn't work.
<robotgeek> kevman`: did you select the engine as xine in kaffeine?
<kevman`> Only selections is Kaffeiene and Gstreamer
<kevman`> I'm pretty sure the kaffiene selection is the right one, though.
<robotgeek> kevman`: hmm, interesting
<kevman`> Maybe Ubuntu wil have better luck with this thing. Doesn't seem to detect the modem either.
<robotgeek> kevman`: or insall vlc
<kevman`> Well, I kinda want something that is embedded into the browser...
<laser_tk> I install Firefox 1.5, and it says:
<laser_tk> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 19227 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<robotgeek> kevman`: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kevman`> I just saw that.
<robotgeek> laser_tk: hmm, what architecture?
<laser_tk> 386
<larsivi> hei SkrotFFS ;)
<laser_tk> :P
<SkrotFFS> Hoi larsivi :)
<robotgeek> laser_tk: no sure, i don't run ffox 1.5 myself
<DaSkreech> Is kubuntu getting the one button upgrade as well? or is that up to m0ns00n?
<vvatsa> hey does any one know what the story is with get firefox 1.5 in apt?
<nalioth> vvatsa: there is none yet in apt
<DaSkreech> vvatsa: It's in Dapper?
<vvatsa> Right, I guess I can wait
<vvatsa> thanks guys
<DaSkreech> sure
<seashell11> watsa: it won't ever be in apt for breezy, if you google a little you should find a page that tells you why, I can't remember where it was
<seashell11> vvatsa: shoot got the name wrong
<vvatsa> seashell11: :) thanks, I am in no hurry, I can wait. I use konq. most of the time any way, just use firefox for gmail
<DaSkreech> Essentially It would fix Firefox but break a lot of other things
<andrzej> somebody have a sources.list from ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic??
<DaSkreech> vvatsa: You too? :)
<seashell11> andrzej: yea i have a sources.list from source-o-matic
<vvatsa> DaSkreech:, me what now?
<andrzej> how j get a GPG key
<DaSkreech> basically use Firefox for Gmail
<andrzej> for all repo
<vvatsa> DaSkreech: well ya, I like fancy gmail interface.
<kkathman> actually, the best way to get ffox1.5 is to download from the site to your own $HOME, untar, then symlink to firefox in /usr/bin after backing the original up. Very simple and easy (wont keep your other installed stuff, but it works).
<robotgeek> andrzej: the gpg keys will be listed in your sources.list generated, if they provide one
<weedar> So why does installing wine remove winesetuptk and vice versa? :)
<vvatsa> weedar: I am guessing that winesetupgtk has its own wine binary linked with gtk code, so you can't have two wine bins.
<weedar> vvatsa, yes that is a good assumption. Thanks :)
<vvatsa> weedar: no prob.
<toby> Does anyone have a repository that contains a package for the new Amarok 1.3.8?
<jpatrick> toby: go to kubuntu.org
<vvatsa> bye guys
<toby> jpatrick: I'm puzzled by that because whilst they say they have 1.3.8, following the links leads me to 1.3.7 at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<toby> I can't see 1.3.8 anywhere.
<jpatrick> toby: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.8.php
<trappist> 1.3.8?!
<toby> jpatrick: Well, I'll be... How did I miss that? I was clicking the "amarok 1.3.8" link not the "read more" link.
<toby> Thanks!
<SkrotFFS> Is ~/.Xmodmap run every time I boot/login?
<jpatrick> toby: no problem
<toby> SkrotFFS: I don't have that file
<SkrotFFS> toby: okay
<trappist> StarKruz1: no, you'd have to add it to a .bashrc or similar
<robotgeek> SkrotFFS: maybe add to your session startup
<SkrotFFS> robotgeek: good idea
<SkrotFFS> robotgeek: does kdm run bashrc?
<robotgeek> SkrotFFS: no
<SkrotFFS> okay, which file do I need to put it in then?
<robotgeek> SkrotFFS: there should be an option in kcontrol, i'm not on kde at the moment. just look for startup programs
<SkrotFFS> okay
<trappist> SkrotFFS: if you're using kde make a script that sources it in your ~/.kde/Autostart
<SkrotFFS> trappist: thanks
<trappist> don't forget to chmod +x it
<trappist> oh I'm in #kubuntu, of course you're using kde :)
<robotgeek> trappist: always has me confused
<weedar> Is it possible to write to an ntfs partition with breezy?
<nalioth> weedar: not safely, no.
<weedar> Nalioth, I need to delete some files on a windows partition to get enough free space to reinstall XP (again..). Would you say it is safe enough to do so without hurting the other data on the partition?
<nalioth> weedar: you'll need to do some research on what happens when you diddle with ntfs from linux
<nalioth> weedar: you may end up with no ntfs partition at all
<weedar> nalioth, I see.. It's very annoying, as the only reason I'm going to so much trouble is because I need to run a program to transfer a phonebook to a cellular phone (and it doesn't run in wine)
<lusus> if i wanted to set yaboot to automatically boot linux.. do i remove the image area of the config file?
<trappist> weedar: the only safe solution I know of to write to ntfs from linux is 'captive'
<nalioth> trappist: and that is not quite "safe"
<weedar> trappist, funny you should mention that, I'm reading up about it as we speak :)
<JakubS> yet another attempt to make my laptop suspend and resume ... failed
<weedar> nalioth, good call on captive not beeing safe. It took 2 seconds of deleting before something bad happened :(
<nalioth> weedar: ok then.
<RickKnight> I need help installing Unreal Tournament on Kubuntu-5.10. Installer can't see cdrom driv.
<kmon> hi
<trappist> RickKnight: there's a faq entry on that, lemme see if I can find it
<kmon> I've recently installed flight cd3, but apparently my kubuntu installation is using gstreamer0.8. I thought every app was now using 0.10
<trappist> RickKnight: export SETUP_CDROM=/path/to/cdrom
<kmon> I've recently installed flight cd3, but apparently my kubuntu installation is using gstreamer0.8. I thought every app was now using 0.10
<RickKnight> trappist: I've tried the SETUP_CDROM thing. It made no difference.
<RickKnight> I've also looked in the mounted CD directory and I do have joliet support and I can read all the files.
* trappist backspaces
<trappist> what did you export SETUP_CDROM to?
<RickKnight> #export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0, also /mnt/cdrom and even /dev/cdrom. All mount points.
<RickKnight> One FAQ suggested turning off automount. How is that done in kubuntu?
<trappist> ubuntu doesn't use supermount, thank god, but it's conceivable that pmount could be screwing you up
<phlewis> greetings
<phlewis> I'm new to Kubuntu
<phlewis> Other distros I've used mounted the windows share and my usb external hard drive
<phlewis> Kubuntu doesn't seem to.
<larsivi> my Kubuntu mount my usb disk
<phlewis> How do I get Kubuntu to show the Windows partition and usb external hard drive?
<RickKnight> trappist: I assume I can stop pmount fairly easilly? Kill -9 ?
<phlewis> it's dual boot kubuntu and XP
<trappist> RickKnight: kill -9 should generally be reserved as a last resort.  I don't really know how pmount works.  I dunno if there's a process to kill.  you might just try manually umounting and remounting the drive.
<trappist> phlewis: generally it will see your windows partition(s) and add entries to /etc/fstab during the install, and plugging in a usb storage device should cause it to be automounted
<RickKnight> trappist: Tried unmounting and remounting. Didn't help.
<phlewis> I't not showing anything in /mnt
<trappist> RickKnight: this is where I bust out strace, as in strace -fF -e trace=file -o my_debug_file ./ut_installer.sh
<trappist> phlewis: look in /media
<trappist> phlewis: or run 'mount' to see what's mounted
<phlewis> /dev/sda4 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<phlewis> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<RickKnight> trappist: I'll try the strace. I allways forget that...
<phlewis> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<phlewis> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<phlewis> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<phlewis> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<phlewis> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<phlewis> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<robotgeek> phlewis: don't paste in here
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> blah
<JoeBlow> im using ubuntu right now, what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, is it just graphical, or more?`
<phlewis> trappist:/media shows only cdrom cdrom0
<nalioth> phlewis: when one enters a irc channel there is a /topic usually. it is good to read the /topic for pertinent information
<nalioth> phlewis: such as "please don't paste in the channel" in this instance
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phlewis> ok
<trappist> RickKnight: also, md5sum /dev/yourcdromdevice is a decent way to check for a bad cd
<JoeBlow> seveas how do i switch back to gnome
<Blippe> JoeBlow, do you have ubuntu-desktop left on your machine?
<JoeBlow> Blippe, im installing kde right now, or turning it on rather, i just wanna know how to switch back if i need to
<JoeBlow> Blippe, kde is setting up right now
<Blippe> Joeblow, just leave ubuntu-desktop on your machine, and if you wanna go back to gnome, you just choose gnome when you login.
<RickKnight> trappist: Using strace and tail -f I see this message when the installer tries to access the CD. 561   access("/media/cdrom0/UTLocalized", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Blippe> If you decide to totally ditch kde just runt "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and everything will be back to normal!
<RickKnight> trappist: the file "UTLocalized" does not exist.
<JoeBlow> Blippe, ok i did the set up after install, how do I turn on kde
<robotgeek> JoeBlow: log out, and choose kde from sessions
<Blippe> logout, and login again! Or for the best effect, restart (NOT needed)
<robotgeek> Blippe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesn't remove kde :)
<trappist> RickKnight: strace is always going to show a lot of file-not-found stuff for things that don't really matter.  I have no idea if that file matters.  Oh, one other thing - if you have the goty cd you're using the goty installer, and if not, not... right?
<Blippe> robotgeek, no, but it will make it possible to restart and shutdown from inside gnome again!
<RickKnight> trappist: good question. I don't know if I have the goty CD. How can I tell?
<trappist> RickKnight: I don't know - presumably by looking at the label :)
<trappist> RickKnight: might try downloading the goty installer and seeing if that works
<robotgeek> Blippe: you can use kdm, and gnome will still have the same features.
<robotgeek> Blippe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm/gdm only lets you choose default desktop manager
<RickKnight> trappist: that's the installer I have. I'm looking for a different installer now.
<Blippe> robotgeek, last time i tried, I had to logout to be able to turn off the computer.
<robotgeek> Blippe: from kde, yes. but from gnome?
<Blippe> when using kdm...
<robotgeek> Blippe: kdm != kde
<Blippe> robotgeek, i never said so!
<robotgeek> Blippe: sorry
<robotgeek> i'm just too sleepy
<Blippe> actually first time i showed the differences between gnome and kde for a friend, first thing he saw, was that it was impossible to turn of kde without loggin out. (i used gdm that time)
<robotgeek> i dunno why the inconsitency
<Blippe> it is a war out there! :D
<robotgeek> heh, i'm using xubuntu right now. :)
<Blippe> last time i did, it crashed and gnome started... I'm gonna wait until dapper (or the slimcd/ide adapter starts working for the other comp)
<Blippe> xfce does have shutdown and restart with gdm, right?
<robotgeek> i guess so
<robotgeek> but it asks for user password :)
<Blippe> ahuman01, implementing that at home would probably force my gf to murder...
<Blippe> damn, replace ahu* with "ah, "
<dali> anyone familiar with asusfan?
<nlindblad> can you transplant beards?
<nalioth> nlindblad: i suspect you need #hairclubformen
<skbera> Hello everyone...
<nlindblad> nalioth: is that a real channel or are you just making fun of me?
<nalioth> nlindblad: this is not a barber shop
<skbera> I have question for you.
<Blippe> yay!
<skbera> Is there any way to kill a process with "Disk sleep" status?
* Blippe dissappears
<Slaphappy> i cant play mp3 in xmms
<Slaphappy> what should i install more
<Slaphappy> i can listen to radio music but not mp3
<jpatrick> Slaphappy: install "gstreamer0.8-mad" from universe
<Slaphappy> ahh thanx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Slaphappy about multimedia
<ztonzy> hey apokryphos
<ztonzy> hey all :)
<ztonzy> a Question: if I get some sort of /lib/tls ... error when I log out from Kubuntu, using KDE 3.5...what kind of error is that ?
<tech9iner> hmmm.. moin me ' k brudderzzz' ...
<tech9iner> so.. methinks xine is bestes engine for amarok no?
<Tm_T> tech9iner: I use gstreamer
<Tm_T> but xine works too
<tech9iner> ty 4 input chum.. but alas.. ive never ever had good stable luck w gstreamer ANYthang.. so i stick w xine here mate.. ;] ] 
<jpatrick> Tm_T: xine keeps crashing here
* tech9iner has rarely ever crashed xine..
<Tm_T> jpatrick: heh, dapper?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: breezy
<dali> any good programs for GPU and CPU fan control?
<JohnFlux_> you can control your GPU fans?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Where do I change the background-image in konqueror (in filebrowser-mode)? There should be a .css file or something similar, I just need to know where it is, or what it's called :)
<dali> johnflux, with asusfan yes but it doesn't work anymore
<dali> it doesn't find a monitoring chip anymore
<dali> and I don't know how to fix it
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ;)
* nlindblad is drunk
<jpatrick> nlindblad: oKay
<fernando> hello
<robotgeek> hey fernando
<fernando> how are you?
<fernando> algun latino
<fernando> jejeje
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dark_suic> fernando, #kubuntu-es for spanish ;)
<fernando> ok
<wedgeV> hi, i'm running amarok 1.3.8, and the collection is always empty... it says "0 Track 633 Artists" on the bottom
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> quite weird, haven't tried 1.3.8 yet, but was going to try more or less in a minutes :P
<dark_suic> if you don't mind waiting a bit
<wedgeV> shure
<dark_suic> well, just installed it but all seems fine...
<trappist> wedgeV: upgrade or new install?
<dark_suic> 2'5k tracks and about 300 artist...
<robotgeek> dark_suic: how does quodlibet measure up?
<wedgeV> new install
<dark_suic> O__o
<wedgeV> but i had the same problem with 1.3.8 on opensuse
<dark_suic> what u asking for, robotgeek ???? i haven'tt understood you...
<robotgeek> dark_suic:as an alternative to amarok, seems to take a lot less juice
<dark_suic> O__o
<robotgeek> dark_suic: search songs with regexes :)
<wedgeV> seems like a sqlite problem
<wedgeV> http://amarok.kde.org/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,57/func,view/id,6918/catid,8/limit,6/limitstart,6/
<dark_suic> robotgeek, i don't have problems with it :P
<dark_suic> i do like amarok a lot, even it's collection feature :P
<trappist> mine's 60% done building the collection with sqlite backend.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<wedgeV> it finishes updating the collection, but it is empty :(
<wedgeV> i'm trying to setup postgres now
<xst> How do I install new dictionaries in oowriter2? I have tried to select the "install new dictionaries" wizard but nothing happens. What to do?
<dark_suic> wedgeV, your collection is all mp3?
<robotgeek> yeah, on faster machines amarok is a great choice, even on slower machines
<trappist> wedgeV: same here.
<dark_suic> wedgeV, trappist theproblem if your collections are mp3 is not on amarok
<dark_suic> is probably that you need additional packages to play mp3...
<dark_suic> (k3b-mp3 is needed in amarok for playing mp3 with xine)
<robotgeek> gstreamer-mad with gstreamer-engine also works
<trappist> dark_suic: I'm all mp3'ed up here.  apparently it's a sqlite issue.
<dark_suic> trappist, with mp3, you need k3b-mp3 to play mp3
<PupenoL> Hello, installing linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 (2.6.12-10.26) the process halted and I can't do anything but dpkg --configure -a which continues to freeze, any ideas ?
<wedgeV> dark_suic: mp3 and ogg
<dark_suic> don't know if the problem is that, but with mp3 you need that package
<dark_suic> wedgeV, try to add from konqueror by drag and drop
<trappist> trying again with mysql backend
<Slaphappy^> hi... i have installed dapper om my pc but i can't get swedish letters to work.. i have changed the keyboarlayout but it's still the same thing
<Slaphappy^> is this a bug?
<halibut> Hi, I started installing Kubuntu64, I got to the part where it asks you to remove the cd and reboot, then it rebooted and hung with loads of text on the screen, then I rebooted it (ctrl alt del, and I got all the term stuff), Then it said that the install might be corrupt, then it started doing lots of stuff, there is loads of white lines of text comming up on the screen, millions and millions of lines, it has been going for abou
<halibut> t 20 minutes so fast that I cannot read it, am I screwed?
<halibut> There is a number increasing on the side, it is on 947
<halibut> what on earth is this? I thought kubuntu was supposed to be user friendly and really easy to install
<halibut> :(
<trappist> halibut: it sounds like something went very wrong during the install.  you're not seeing what you're supposed to see, for sure.
<halibut> trappist, should I just hold down the off button?
<halibut> trappist, what on earth is it doing?
<halibut> It is on number 1000 now
<halibut> Is it safe to leave it?
<trappist> halibut: I have no idea.  sounds like not to much will be lost of you go for a reinstall.
<angasule> hmm, konqueror has decided to display websites as prettily as if it were lynx, what got borked, any ideas?
<halibut> It won't let me turn it off, what do I do?!
<seashell11> halibut: what wont let you turn what off?
<seashell11> halibut?
<halibut> seashell11, read up
<seashell11> woah! that don't sound to good, is it still counting up?
<seashell11> :-S
<HeadUp`> does someone can hrlp me for superkaramba
<HeadUp`> ?
<chris> hows flight 3? anyone using it yet?
<trappist> wedgeV: works find with a mysql backend
<aljoscha> hey
<aljoscha> #kubuntu-nl
<fatejudger> if I swap this hard drive into another computer, is Kubuntu going to freak out?
<ilba7r> depend. It might not find some devices fatejudger
<SkrotFFS> Is there a shortcut to launch katapult?
<lordjoe> I think it is alt-space by default, not sure how to change it
<PupenoL> I can't install any kernel, apt-get install linux-image-2.6-386 or 686 just hangs consuming lots of resources on Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 (2.6.12-10.26) ..., can anybody help me ?
<tictric> thunderbird's been updated to 1.5 in dapper but can't use it 'cause according package for enigmail's still missing
<tictric> shame :)
<HeadUp`> <<<<<<<<<<< et.merc pm
<tictric> and todays apt-get update takes about 45minutes at 125kB/s
<tictric> s/update/upgrade/
<nalioth> tictric: enigmail broke on my breezy with the last t-bird updte
<HeadUp`> <<<<<<<<<<< et.merc pm
<tictric> did it upgrade to 1.5 there too? cause for 1.5 there's a different enigmail version
<tictric> but don't upgrade enigmail with the t-bird updater because it will break it too.
<tictric> there's some stuff adapted for k(ubuntu) with that extension that breaks normal extension install
<Mias> huh. whats this: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `hplip' in statusoverride file?
<tictric> http://hugin.sourceforge.net/ <-- that's what I've been lookin for ages :-)
<nalioth> tictric: no, there was a security update for tbird in breezy and after that, my enigmail broke
<tictric> oh, I'll have to check that out then when I swap the harddrive next time
<_grigory> is there some special app i should use to download pics from digital camera?
<_grigory> opened it in konqueror
<_grigory> works damn slow
<_grigory> cant read files, gives me errors all the time
<kosh> hmm for the digital camera I have I just plug it in and it works
<kosh> nothing special to read it at all
<_grigory> strange...
<kosh> not very strange
<kosh> most of the cameras don't follow the usb mass storage spec
<_grigory> windows has no problems reading it, but here, its a nightmare
<jorik> what program can i use to back up my dvd's ?
<kosh> and so they are harder to work with
<kosh> k3b probably
<kosh> it can burn dvds
<hubbadub> ok guys i have a minor problem with firefox that i would appreciate some advice on
<jorik> ok ill try that
<JakubS> _grigory: digikam is good for camera
<lordjoe> _grigory: I assume the camera is mounted as a usb removable storage device... if you have problems copying files from command line as well then you know it cannot be konqueror's fault
<kosh> _grigory: under windows did you have to install any software at all to work with the camera or did you just plug it in and it instantly worked?
<hubbadub> there are 2 instances in firefox where i get a good 3-5 seconds of lag/freeze
<hubbadub> 1st is visiting any EBay site. and the 2nd is anytime i go to download something
<kosh> hubbadub: how fast is your cpu?
<hubbadub> it doesnt freeze the entire pc, just firefox, and like i said, just 3-5 seconds, so not major, just irritating
<_grigory> umm... no, i just plugged it in, windows installed some drivers
<hubbadub> 2.8 P4
<hubbadub> this is a new problem
<_grigory> and then it just worked as a storage device
<hubbadub> only within the last 2 weeks has this occured
<kosh> hubbadub: which version of firefox? do you have any extensions installed for it?
<kosh> _grigory: that doesn't mean it relaly is a storage device, it could just be pretending
<_grigory> ok, so it spend 10 mins copying content from the camera, find there two folders, could not read their content(~300 pics) and two text files, could not copy them either
<hubbadub> could a re-install fix the issue? im using 1.5.............and I have a ton of extensions lol, around 22
<_grigory> ok, ill try digikam
<hubbadub> however, i dont think the extensions are the issue UNLESS it was an update to one of the extensions that caused it
<hubbadub> because ive used this combination of extensions together for a while
<kosh> _grigory: hook your camera in and start a file copy and then type dmesg at a console window and see if you are getting any errors
<_grigory> ok, sec
<kosh> hubbadub: I just have firefox 1.0.7 and I can't replicate that issue and I have no extensions installed for it at all
<nlindblad> weee
<nlindblad> 14.4GiB Kubuntu seeded
<hubbadub> if i re-install firefox using say automatix, is there away to save all my extensions?
<HeadUp`> et.merc........... NOW  FFSSS
<ilba7r> hubbadub, running firefox here and i think the extension is the reason. at least it is on my install
<_grigory> yeah, i still got "could not read / " error
<hubbadub> hmm it maybe worth re-installing the extensions 1 by 1 to pinpoint the problem then eh
<_grigory> meanwhile digikam downloaded and installed
<fabian> exit
<ilba7r> i have faster firefox and it actually made firefox slower :)
<hubbadub> thats gonna take a bit, but i figure since i get all this shit for free, the least i can do is contribute some bug reports
<jouni__m> hi kubuntu-live flight2 running here well  :) have not downloaded flight3 yet.
<_grigory> kosh: digikam isnt working either
<_grigory> ohh
<_grigory> no
<_grigory> working
<NevidS> hi guys!
<NevidS> I have Ubuntu with KDE-desktop. How I can change my login screen? Now I use the Human default theme, and I would like to change in something more KDE-Like"!
<ilba7r> NevidS, do you have gdm running? or kdm?
<NevidS> how can i konw it?
<ilba7r> did you install kdm
<ilba7r> i guess the human default mean you are running gdm
<ilba7r> in a terminal type which kdm
<NevidS> ok, on synaptic I see that kdm it was installated.
<ilba7r> ok you can type in a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<NevidS>  /usr/bin/kdm
<ilba7r> and select it as your display manager. This will give you what you want
<NevidS> ilba7r: ok now I try
<ilba7r> unless you prefer gdm
<ilba7r> for gdm to see what is available type in a terminal sudo gdmsetup
<NevidS> ok I do dpkg-reconfigure kdm I config kdm
<NevidS> now I try to restart the session
<ilba7r> you need to restart kdm first
<ilba7r> sudo /etc/init.d/start kdm
<NevidS> why?
<ilba7r> for you are still running gdm
<ilba7r> try it if it does not work automatically than
<ilba7r> reboot is the easiest
<vge> can somebody recommend good ftp cliend thats not kbear?
<NevidS> ok, I'm going to do sudo /etc/init.d/start kdm
<NevidS> before
<kavit> how does one reconfigure alsa? alsaconf isnt installed on (k)ubuntu
<NevidS> ilba7r: mmm... after sudo /etc/init.d/start kdm the terminal said me:   sudo /etc/init.d/start kdm
<NevidS> command not found
<ilba7r> nevids log out and in again
<NevidS> ok
<ilba7r> see if it is already running
<tictric> NevidS: just hit <ctrl><alt><back> that'll do it
<kavit> NevidS: try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tictric> well, that's the long way then
<tictric> NevidS: and?
<NevidS> ok, I have restart and nothing is change!
<NevidS> the Human theme login it apperas
<ilba7r> nevids i think you need to reboot
<ilba7r> kavit had the right command line though
<kavit> NevidS: try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ilba7r> but i think you need to stop gdm first
<ilba7r> it might be still running
<NevidS> kavit: I have allready do it
<NevidS> oh!
<kavit> NevidS: hang on a minute
<ilba7r> NevidS, i gave you an incorrect command it is /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ilba7r> as kavit said
<NevidS> this time termianl said: Starting K Display Manager: kdm.
<ilba7r> nevids try stop gdm than
<ilba7r> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ilba7r> just in case it is still running
<NevidS> ok, termail say * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...   * GNOME Display Manager not running
<ilba7r> nevid ok try restarting x now. logout and in again
<tech9iner> honestly chapz.. perhaps on me oldest most obsolete lappys.. i.e.: panasonic toughbooks Pll 266/64 or 128ram that maybe unbuntu running xfce4 or fluxbox would be best over loading up even lean version of kubuntu eh?.. any/all feedback appreciated muchly..
<NevidS> I try to restart the session or I have to reboot all the machine?
<kavit> NevidS: type startx at the command line
* tech9iner looks over at stack of old cf-25 n cf-27 toughbooks he needs os's or live cd's for
<wedgeV> trappist: thanks, but i cant get mysql to run here, the mysql server wont start
<NevidS> kavit: I did it, and now?
<ilba7r> kavit do you need to type startx after starting the display manager kdm and gdm?
<wedgeV> ilba7r: no
<ilba7r> though so wedgeV
<NevidS> ok, I try to restart the session
<NevidS> the same: that damned Gnome theme it appears
<ilba7r> NevidS, reboot
<NevidS> ok
<ilba7r> the gdm daemon will restart automatically even if you stop it
<ilba7r> did it work NevidS ?
<NevidS> Good Shot guys!!!!
<javb> hi, i just installed Kubuntu 5.10 ... and i uncommented some repositories in sources.list ... but i cant find firefox 1.5 on the updates...
<ilba7r> great
<NevidS> :-D
<ilba7r> javb firefox 1.5 is not in breezy repos
<nalioth> javb: you'll be looking for a long time (or until dapper releases)
<javb> is there any extra resopsitorie that i have to add? im new using kubuntu...
<ilba7r> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Blippe> let's party like it is 1999!
<sampan> O_O
<ilba7r> nalioth, truned out to be the fglrx driver. falling back to the default gdmflexiserver works fine
<pcnerd37> Hello.  Im resizing my windows partition so that i can dual boot with kubuntu.  What partition should I use, Ext2 or Ext3?
<nalioth> ilba7r: cool
<imy_> pcnerd37: ext3
<pcnerd37> ok
<pcnerd37> what is the difference anyway?
<JohnFlux_> pcnerd37: ext3 has journalising
<JohnFlux_> [[ext3] ] 
<pcnerd37> ah
<nalioth> pcnerd37: ext2 and 3 are the same except the 3 had journaling
<pcnerd37> what exactly is journaling?
<JohnFlux_> that means that if the computer crashes, it doesn't have to spend ages checking the disk
<nalioth> pcnerd37: it takes notes on the state of the drive so if something happens to the power, the data isnt totally lost
<JohnFlux_> when you boot up again i mean
<pcnerd37> ah, sounds like a great feature
<JohnFlux_> indeed
<pcnerd37> thanks for the help.  Im sure i will be back once i get kubuntu installed for more help
<Blippe> now it just check every 30th time!
<tictric> besides that I can't use the new kernel because of the unavailability of restricted-modules for my nvidia card flight3 looks fine so far
<cinder> hi all!!!
<cinder> why I cannot play mp3 files in amarok or xmms??
<crimsun> xmms plays them just fine
<crimsun> w/ amarok, depending on the engine used, you may need to install packages
<crimsun> i.e., gstreamer0.8-mad
<_root> hey
<cinder> crimsun: ok!!
<_root> someone who could help me out_
<cinder> lets try...
<iso> yea
<iso> :p
* tech9iner waits for some mean sa to kik root / iso rofl
<m_tadeu> hi....what is the "HTTP Cach Cleaner"?
<isodude> argh
<isodude> ah, onto my feets now
<isodude> naw, had some problems with my Xserver.
<isodude> Seems like amd64-agp is missing..
<isodude> shouldn't it be there when installing kernel-2.6.12-10?
<isodude> I only have intel-agp in the module tree ://
<isodude> Someone who has a idea of what I could do to fix this?
<wedgeV> seems like the latest installation steps didnt happen here, is there a way to run them now?
<wedgeV> eg: loopback isnt configured... i dont know what else is missing
#kubuntu 2006-01-26
<trispace> is there a security update for the kjs problem in riddells kde3.5 repository?
<isodude> e.g. shouldnt >find /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-k8/ -iname "*agp*"< find anything more then intel-agp.ko ? :(
<nalioth> trispace: kjs ?
<hatake_kakashi> ls isodude: use 'name' instead of 'iname' and use *agp* instead of "*agp*"
<isodude> rather use -rege
<isodude> -regex
<m_tadeu>  i'm trying to read a dvd in kaffeine and...it's telling me that it can't read the source and that maybe I don't have enough rights?
<trispace> nalioth: http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20060119-1.txt
<nalioth> trispace: if he hasnt got it patched, he'll have it sorted soon
<isodude> `find` sometimes complain on me not entering a path when doing `find . -iname *asd*` but if I put quotes around "*asd*" it works.
<hatake_kakashi> isodude: strangely enough putting the file to be found in either quoted or non quoted format produces same results.. try find /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<trispace> nalioth: ok. anyway: its my "fault" to use an unofficial package, 'cause ubuntu has already patched it :)
<nalioth> trispace: ummm, ok.
<hatake_kakashi> isodude: which modprobe version are you using?
<isodude> 3.2-pre7
<isodude> Hm, maybe -amd64-k8 kernel has amd64-agp module builtin?
<trispace> does anybody know why kaffeine and mplayer aren't able to play divx movies smoothly, but vlc does the trick? (i'm using the nvidia glx module)
<isodude> But then again `lspci | grep AGP` doesn`t list the K8T800 AGP part.
<wedgeV> m_tadeu: try vlc
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<jorik> kubuntu plays dvd's with ?
<isodude> VLC
<isodude> :)
<isodude> Totem
<jorik> *rtying*
<jorik> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<robotgeek> jorik, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jorik> thats the error its giving me in console when i try to read dvd's with xine (i just tried that first cuz it was already installed), telling me to see if another program is using the soundcard (how do i do that ?)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jorik about libdvdcss
<jorik> oh ok, lets try that
<jorik> damn i gotta get this dvd to work lol they're starting to throw shit at me
<hatake_kakashi> has anyone been able to turn off apmd?
<SkrotFFS> Which package has divx/xvid codecs in kubuntu?
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: ?
<robotgeek> SkrotFFS, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hatake_kakashi> trispace: err get rid of apm functions and remove apm module.. I want to try and remove it to see if that's the root of my hardware problem.. I have tried to somewhat set apm to disable any shutting down functions
<hatake_kakashi> in the BIOS that is
<isodude> whats this i see!!
<isodude> hmm /sys/bus/pci/drivers/agpgart-amd64
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: just try to compile a kernel without apm module
<nightwatch> hi there is anybudy here which ever worked with shared libraries ?? development
<hatake_kakashi> hmm :/ I could do that but I would prefer getting GRUB to append the noapm.. however that did not seem to work..
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: do you have apm as a Module or compiled in?
<hatake_kakashi> trispace: its module but its used under lsmod.. I have tried to remove it but it said that it is in use.. I tried force removing it and that crashed the comptuer
<hatake_kakashi> s/compter/computer
<crimsun> Tm_T: which network chipset?
<isodude> now what doI do with that!?
<isodude> do I*
<Tm_T> crimsun: no, ifup eth0 returns "eth0 is already up"
<Tm_T> but it just don't get even simple ping through
<crimsun> Tm_T: ...which chipset?
<Tm_T> nforce2
<crimsun> tg3?
<Tm_T> crimsun: and just hit me if you need to, I can be irritating ;)
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> forcedeth, right?
<grim76> Tm_T: do  you have dual nics on your MB?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> afaik
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: lspci if unsure
<grim76> Tm_T: ok i had a problem with mine with dual nics hooked up at the same time.  Just figured I would ask.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: with one that goes down and up every so often?
<Tm_T> I'm sure I have only one
<Tm_T> el cheapo motherboard
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: No I could not connect unless I disconnected one of them.  I have yet to take the time to figure it out...just been too busy
<isodude> [   22.028419]  agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
<isodude> [   22.034675]  agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
<isodude> [   22.046897]  Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
<isodude> hmm, shouldnt lspci detect agp too then?
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: odd, I have two NIC but then one keeps going up and down.. like you can see the 'on' light going on and off. I tried plugging into another one and currently it seems to be working fine.. I have a feeling that apm is causing the stirrup
<hatake_kakashi> isodude: not necessarily I think
<hatake_kakashi> when I refer to plugging, I plug the ethernet cable to the other one
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: hmmmm have not had that.  All I know is that I can't get anywhere when both are plugged in.  I will have to dig around in the conf files to see what all is going on
<isodude> hatake_kakashi: oh fix my kubuntu please :) I would even hug you on irc.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: which brand are you with for NIC cards if you don't mind me asking?
<isodude> well.
<isodude> reboot I guess, and sleep.
<grim76> one is a 3com and the other is the Nvidia....A7n8x mobo
<hatake_kakashi> isodude: I'm having a fair bit of problems here myself..
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: ahh, one is built in and the other one is plugged in via pci?
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: nope both are on board.
<isodude> hatake_kakashi: what\s that
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: hmm interesting
<hatake_kakashi> isodude: I'm having problems with apm/apmd, problems with isa soundcard, etc
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: yeah that is what I thought to.  Just a weird thing that happens....but not the end of the world.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: I wonder why did the mobo include two NIC cards on one mobo.. very odd -_- I've only seen one built-in
<hatake_kakashi> and usually its something like Nvidia
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: I have seen several that have dual nics on them
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: I suppose with two different brands, that can cause frustrations and headaches..
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: Actually it has been helpful.  I can get online with the 3com in most distros, sometimes though the Nvidia sometimes is not detected right away.
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, looks like I've partially solved that apm problem
<johnkershaw> um. hi.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: well if its not a necessity to have nvidia on, I suggest turning nvidia one off via BIOS
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: how?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. I've got kubuntu dapper, KDE 3.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5, but when I try to view java applets in konqueror I get "** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)"' What could be wrong?
<hatake_kakashi> trispace: /etc/init.d/apmd stop && rmmod apm
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: I might however, I like to have the ethernet that is unused by the system for directing SSH traffic to.  Basically giving it its own connection.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: hmm.. I wonder if creating virtual NICs can do that
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: have never done that
<hatake_kakashi> trispace: now I need to find a way to disable it permanently
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: you may blacklist it.
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: or simply remove the Link to the apm start-Skript
<trispace> hatake_kakashi: start-script
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: maybe reading up on some of the docs/howto may help. I had that somewhat happening on my friend's laptop once.. running ubuntu it automagically created a virtual device eth0:0 I think.. causing troubles, etc
<grim76> I will have to look at it
<hatake_kakashi> trispace: yeah that might be a good idea.. and blacklisting.. that's interesting.. I recall my soundcard was blacklisted once.. awe-wave
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: I dunno if it all it could help, but :)
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: You never know
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: *nods* true true
<MrJangles> anyone have the command to restart xserver?
<MrJangles> or start/stop
<grim76> ctrl-alt-backspace
<MrJangles> command  line
<grim76> oh that I am not sure
<MrJangles> :(
<MrJangles> i think ctrl alt F6 / F7 would do that
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: maybe with manual kill or init?
<MrJangles> manual kill
<MrJangles> i made some changes to my xorg.conf
<MrJangles> and coming in here is easier than restarting lol
<hatake_kakashi> Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F6 are just virtual terminals.. by default Ctrl+Alt+F7 is the Xserver terminal
<MrJangles> ah
<Blippe> killall Xorg
<MrJangles> awesome, and to start?
<grim76> startx
<hatake_kakashi> startx I think
<hatake_kakashi> yeah there you go
<MrJangles> ty, brb
<hatake_kakashi> but if you use init its much faster
<hatake_kakashi> init 3 && init 5
<Blippe> startkde
<hatake_kakashi> bloody hell.. stopping powernowd I have found that my download speeds go up a fair bit higher :D
<hatake_kakashi> and oh yeah, removing their respective modules
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: running on a laptop?
<hatake_kakashi> I've always hated these apm/acpi things.. and at least it has already proven to be my enemy of all time
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: no desktop, but I'm running on 1998 hardware
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: ahhhh ok
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: I had a thought that powernow is for AMD chips, I'm on an Intel chip, so I doubt it would be effective
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: not sure would have to look that one up.  Could be thought.
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: I think it was either K6 or K7 series.. I mean this is going back awhile ago.. to like socket 370 and probably a little more older too
<hatake_kakashi> now, I need to fix up both apmd and powernowd :) as well as my ISA soundcard and adding a few other bits and pieces and then my box should be properly fixed up *sigh*
<grim76> lol been there done that
<hatake_kakashi> the problem with ISA soundcards on linux are... well any ISA cards generally.. are a pain in the a**.. no offense
<hatake_kakashi> and I also need to somehow optimise the system a bit.. like making it go on i686 packages rather than the standard i386 packages.. everytime I switch between different desktops, and even in different tabs for konsole, it lags a bit.. and its effecting my updates/upgrades I believe
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: there are i686 kernels out there
<hatake_kakashi> in the kubuntu repository? or building your own vanilla kernel? ;)
<grim76> hatake_kakashi: in the repos
<hatake_kakashi> ahh ok, cool, I might grab those, thanks for the heads up
<grim76> np
<hatake_kakashi> if I find out that apmd and powernowd are the ones causing my downloads to go slow as hell, I must be hellishly relieved :)
<grim76> lol
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: before, my speeds were choking on ~700B/s, now I'm doing like 3.4KB/s with wget
<hatake_kakashi> and apt-get :)
<grim76> ouch dialup?
<hatake_kakashi> grim76: well, tbh, its shaped internet after excessive downloads, but I'm living in a shared accommodation with 7 other people.. and all 7 of us are sharing this bad speeds
<grim76> Yikes
<hatake_kakashi> I was seriously annoyed yesterday and a few days before how the internet was really slow.. I mean I get mass lags, updating takes ages, etc etc etc
<hatake_kakashi> even chatting on the net was a bit of a problem
* hatake_kakashi sighs and looks back at uni speeds :/
<grim76> lol
<hatake_kakashi> 24Mbps/24Mbps
<hatake_kakashi> :(
<grim76> lol
<grim76> Never have been on speeds like that other than at my old place of work
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> having that sort of speeds is almost like floating in a dream
<hatake_kakashi> you can download as fast as your computer can handle
<grim76> No kidding especially when you are there when no one else is using it.
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> well, I wasn't able to get that speeds with their computer (uni's) easily
<hatake_kakashi> 1 SATA hd, it was barely capable at 4+ Mbps
<hatake_kakashi> nevertheless, it was bloody fast..
<grim76> heh
<JohnFlux_> hatake_kakashi: uh a SATA hd should be able to reach 40MB/sec !
<JohnFlux_> 4Mbps  is only 0.4MB/sec   - that's really awful
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux_: not with shared bus
<JohnFlux_> i don't care what bus - that's 2 orders of magnitude out
<hatake_kakashi> and plus its a prebuilt computer from dell :)
<hatake_kakashi> *shrug* oh well, that was when testing on bt
<JohnFlux_>  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.08 seconds =  15.57 MB/sec
<JohnFlux_> that's on my laptop
<JohnFlux_> that's 40 times faster that your sata :P
<hatake_kakashi> my sata? it wasn't mine :) it was uni's
<JohnFlux_> lol
<hatake_kakashi> like I said, prebuilt computer
<hatake_kakashi> mine's a white box
<hatake_kakashi> and its on PATA
<MrJangles> my terminal transparent bg, is the bg of my gnome, and i'm in kde
<MrJangles> any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: and your bg normally is on kde?
<MrJangles> i'm not sure what you mean
<MrJangles> i use both interfaces, gnome and kde
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: ok, your default background for kde looks different when you run konsole right?
<MrJangles> and when i run kde, my transparent background image for my terminal program, is that of gnome, not my kde bg
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> are you running multiple sessions?
<MrJangles> i think its cause the terminal is refering to the bg image of gnome
<MrJangles> no
<MrJangles> but its strange
<hatake_kakashi> ok, then its probably what you said just then
<MrJangles> i should use konsole than
<MrJangles> i dont like it lol, i like my simple terminal :(
<hatake_kakashi> simple terminal?
<hatake_kakashi> you mean vty type terminal?
<JohnFlux_> hey everyone
<JohnFlux_> how do I make scones please?
<MrJangles> probably, i'm a little new
<JohnFlux_> a simple reciple
<MrJangles> can konsole be configured to use transparency?
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux_: never made one myself :/
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: yes of course
<JohnFlux_> MrJangles: only fake.  the real transparency patches haven't been added yet
<MrJangles> alright, i'll go with that and see how i like it... any third party terminals you could reccomend? (not xterm)
<feistel> hi
<hatake_kakashi> ahh bah.. JohnFlux_ is right on the dot there
<hatake_kakashi> its only transparent through to background
<MrJangles> ok i see
<hatake_kakashi> you can't see any windows behind konsole
<MrJangles> ya i understand that, i kinda like that tho
<feistel> I have a problem configuring kicker for all users, I need customize a kicker bar for all user per default, but the applet don't load
<MrJangles> but thats not my original problem
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: well, yeah its still possible.. and your original problem is just a matter of reconfiguring konsole
<MrJangles> ya, i wonder if i can get the source for the default kde terminal and change the transparency to refer to kde
<MrJangles> gnow terminal*
<MrJangles> gnome even...
<hatake_kakashi> yeah it should be possible under settings.. hang on.. I'm logging into X now
<hatake_kakashi> settings/configure konsole/schema
<hatake_kakashi> s/schema/schemes
<dcode> I recently got this problem where as soon as I log into KDE, I lose keyboard control
<dcode> my mouse works fine, but once KDM starts KDE, no more keyboard
<dcode> any ideas?
<dcode> it also doesn't work remotely using NX
<dcode> I'm using dapper flight 2
<dcode> I'm using dapper flight 2 with KDE and as soon as I login and KDM launches KDE, I lose use of the keyboard....any ideas what could cause that?
<hatake_kakashi> probably keyboard was plugged into usb and mouse is plugged into ps/2
<dcode> actually, I've used a usb kb and ps mouse, but that didn't work, right now I've got them hooked into a ps/2 KVM
<dcode> but it works fine under KDM....it only doesn't work in KDE
<grim76> dcode: does it work when you hook it up direct rather than through kvm
<MrJangles> back
<dcode> no...it doesn't work through NX either
<dcode> just the mouse
<hatake_kakashi> its KDE software fault then
<dcode> it's loading XINPUT okay
<MrJangles> one problem with konsole, is there a way to remove the small border around the entire terminal?
<dcode> hatake_kakashi, it seems a KDE fault, but what the hell would cause it?  in kwin?  it's just strange
<grim76> dcode: did it quit after you ran updates or just stopped one day?
<dcode> I think it quit after my last update
<dcode> which was about a week ago
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: that would probably be under window decrations or theme manager.. have a look around
<hatake_kakashi> dcode: I dunno, you are using unstable version
<MrJangles> in the konsole program itself?
<dcode> I plan to update again tonight, but I'm on satellite (blegh) and want to wait for off-peak times
<hatake_kakashi> maybe asking in #kde might help
<grim76> dcode: Do you know what you updated...with alpha software could be an issue with a freaky package.
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: no.. the KDE window decorations
<dcode> grim76, I did 'apt-get update'
<MrJangles> ty
<dcode> it updated x.org and kwin and damn near everthing
<grim76> dcode: yeah just thought about that with running drake
<dcode> I mean upgrade not update
<hatake_kakashi> dcode: did you uncomment the lines for universal under sources.list ?
<dcode> I've got universe, not multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> that's probably why you ended up getting unstable packages
<dcode> hatake_kakashi, it's dapper anyway....it's unstable by nature...I was mainly just inquiring like this was a known bug in some packages released one day or something
<dcode> I haven't had much time to interact with the Interweb, so I'm not exactly up to date with the latest gossip about brokeness and stuff
<hatake_kakashi> dcode: well.. you can double check with #kde.. if they can't help you, etc, then its the way the kubuntu dev's have made
<dcode> I'll just update tonight and see if that fixes it
<hatake_kakashi> well.. viewing the sources.list says that there are no guarentees -_-
<hatake_kakashi> under the section for univese
<dcode> yeah...I know
<fangorious> is there a way to set different mime settings in konqueror based on what profile the window is using? I don't want images to be opened inline when file browsing, but don't want to launch an external viewer for them when web browsing
<fangorious> is there a way to enforce a konqueror tab be loaded with a particular profile based on the url being opened? perhaps a way to not open web url's in file browsing windows, and vice versa?
<eidolon> 'lo folks.  is anyone using a Treo-650 with Dapper?  i'm having problems that it's not recognizing that there's a poilot (/dev/pilot) device attached.  I'm guessing a problem with associating the USB signature with a pilot device by...  i'm assuming devfs.
<fatejudger> how can I mount my NTFS partition?
<fatejudger> I only need read only access
<fangorious> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /where/you/want/it/mounted
<eidolon> what he said.
<BurgerMann> lol
* eidolon was googling to make sure the -t type was ntfs :)
<fangorious> substitute the appropriate device and mount path
<eidolon> got an amazing number of hits for 'mount rushmore' :-/
<BurgerMann> the /dev/hdb1 may vary?
<fangorious> BurgerMann: it certainly may, hence my second comment to substitute appropriately
<fangorious> :)
<BurgerMann> oh
* BurgerMann got eyes wide shut
<eidolon> heh.  anyone got ideas on the devfs / usb / treo problem?
<fangorious> eidolon: sorry, haven't had a palm device since the original Palm Pilot in like '96.
<eidolon> heh.  *nod* 'sok :)
<MrJangles> hatake_kakashi: theres a small white bar i cant get rid of in konsole, i dont think its possible to get it completely transparent, no borders, no thinging
<BurgerMann> I'm fooling around with this KDE app 'Taskjuggler' Need to configure it but it complains = " in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail." Does anyone have any clue where I need to set the prefix?
<MrJangles> no anything*
<dell500> how do you kill a command that's running in terminal?
<dell500> such as cp
<eidolon> may have found at hread in the centos forums about this.
<BurgerMann> Now I chose /opt/taskjuggler as my prefix, surely there's no kde headeres there but...
<eidolon> control-c?
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: if you want fully transparent, you should consider running kahaki or something
<hatake_kakashi> eidolon: that puts it in bg
<eidolon> uh
<eidolon> no, it does not.
<fangorious> dell500: you can use ksysgaurd, what eidolon said, open another terminal and run ps -x then run kill
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: no, it should kill it
<MrJangles> hatake_kakashi: sounds good... thanks
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: ctrl-z suspends it, then bg backgrounds it
<eidolon> control c in the bound terminal sends a SIGTERM to the process.
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: well it didn't work on some other programs I try
<BurgerMann> ...
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: that's another wm/de mind you
<eidolon> man Dapper updates fast.  *does another apt-get upgrade and another 80 meg of files are pending* :)
<BurgerMann> What does a KDE app configure mean when it says there's no kde headers in the chosen prefix?! :x
<BurgerMann> stoopid question probably :(
<eidolon> uhh
<eidolon> you're running configure on the command line?
<BurgerMann> ye
<nalioth> eidolon: that is the way it goes. come april 21, your apt-get can rest
<eidolon> ooo.  i haven't build kde from source in... er... 5 years?  :)
<fangorious> hatake_kakashi: not everything responds properly to ctrl-c or ctrl-z. but ctrl-c is supposed to kill it, and ctrl-z is supposed to background it. any app could be written to trap the signals and do whatever they want in repsonse, or even ignore them
<eidolon> nalioth: whassis then?  Dapper release?
<BurgerMann> It seems like it wan't me to install the app somewhere specific other than i my /opt/taskjuggler :s
<hatake_kakashi> fangorious: meh.. kill -9 is faster :)
<eidolon> atm, it's -realllly- beeautiful and stable and great to work with :)
<nalioth> eidolon: yes
<hatake_kakashi> eidolon: if you are having fun with dapper, you might want to help dcode :p
<nalioth> eidolon: april 20th
<eidolon> ahhh.  found a posting.  apparently /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules files determine what device numbers get assigned to what devies, and i can probably do something magical in there for usb assignment.
<eidolon> i'll help all i can.
<eidolon> i've hit some bugs already.
<fangorious> nalioth: is dapper slated to have kde 4 (i don't know when kde 4 is supposed to be released)
<eidolon> but not sure where to report them / comment on them.
<eidolon> like dhclient.conf has syntax errors in it :)
<nalioth> dapper will have 3.5
<hatake_kakashi> dcode had a problem getting keyboard to work on KDE, he says it works on KDM but not KDE
<eidolon> dapper already has 3.5 :)
<eidolon> and it's loverly :)
<nalioth> you'll have to wait for backports for any hints of 4.0
<eidolon> improvements in amarok and kopete are the things i've noticed the most.
<fangorious> nalioth: any idea if it any effort to let people segragate konq's web and file browsing will be made (specify to view types embedded in web but launch separate in file, only open a url in a new tab if an existing window is using the appropriate profile)?)
<fangorious> i already have 3.5 from kubuntu.org, pretty nice
<MrJangles> i've had some streaming problems with amarok, .pls, sometimes wont have a buffer, and music skips
<MrJangles> any ideas?
<eidolon> MrJangles: haven't seen that at all.
<nalioth> fangorious: you can do that now
<eidolon> i stream audio in amarok all the time.
<MrJangles> so do i
<eidolon> (i'm a radioparadise junkie)
<MrJangles> just happens that 1 file doesnt seem to have a buffer, works fine in *ahem windows tho
<_kaeru> I upgraded to KDE 3.5 a couple days ago and now everytime I log in artsd crashes and keeps crashing
<fangorious> nalioth: really?! i come in here (and #konqueror and #kde) and ask every couple of days and am usually left with no response or told I can't!
<fangorious> nalioth: please share the secret with me
<nalioth> fangorious: you can do anything you like with konq, have you not asked the great google?
<MrJangles> radioparadise eh? thats a good one?
<eidolon> the best.
<MrJangles> free?
<eidolon> yup.
<eidolon> www.radioparadise.com
<MrJangles> quality?
<eidolon> dude, check it out, i'm not workign for them or anything.
<MrJangles> lol
<MrJangles> alright alright, while i'm at it, do you know how to change the default browser?
<eidolon> nope.
<eidolon> i use firefox, and so far it's working spiffy.
<eidolon> i'm amused that dapper is using deer park :)
<MrJangles> outside links open in konqueror
* eidolon does a dist-upgrade and prays.
<fangorious> nalioth: well, yeah, but i have a history of not being able to search for the right string on these sorts of problems. especially when trying to avoid filing duplicate bug reports
<eidolon> ya'll haven't broken anything on me yet!
<nalioth> fangorious: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<MrJangles> lol, i just did the other day, had some minor issues with my system, but all went well
<rance> does anyone know anything about the cd automounter in kubuntu, thats seems to be the only feature im having any real trouble with, Im not sure if its working correctly and I dont like it, or its not working right
<fenix> Could anybody give me the default groups where a user belongs to, on kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> fenix: id
<fenix> i know there are more
<fenix> audio cdrom...
<fenix> i need them all
<hatake_kakashi> if you want to see a list of groups you might as well try vim /etc/groups or something
<rance> fenix: the kde user manager has a groups page, you can see all the groups and then pick and choose which ones a user belongs to
<fenix> no, no. i mean, when you install kubuntu and make the first user, this user belongs to various groups such audio cdrom
<sampan> fenix: on my ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop my user is part of these groups: adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<fenix> i cant because i delete all my groups accidentally
<rance> ouch
<fenix> thanks a lot sampan
<sampan> fenix, sure, np :)
<hatake_kakashi> adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin and self
<fenix> thankx hatake_kakashi too
<hatake_kakashi> np
<rance> does anyone know of a linux app that will view windows .WMV files?
<nalioth> rance: if you have w32codecs, most of the multimedia programs will play them
<rance> Ive got them on my windows install cd, but not on this install, No windows of any kind on this box
<rance> first time thats happened actually
<hatake_kakashi> maybe vlc might help
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<hatake_kakashi> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<MrJangles> rance: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Arcanimus> anyone know how I can fix a problem i have that exists in firefox; when i try to download a file, and click "save as" instead of open, then click the save button in the dialog; firefox just hangs
<Arcanimus> and doesn't go anywhere
<Arcanimus> and i have to eventually kill the process
<Arcanimus> a similar fault exists when I use GAIM and try to change my Display Picture
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Arcanimus> i tried using the debugging option on gaim
<Arcanimus> but i don't get any useful output
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: running unstable?
<Arcanimus> hmm?
<Arcanimus> what do you mean
<MrJangles> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<MrJangles> lol, i seem to be the one out of date...
<nalioth> MrJangles: please don't advise that anymore, if you must advise "ubuntuguide" use this one: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<MrJangles> lol the first time i try to help, i end up getting reemed. ;-) thanks for the headsup
<nalioth> MrJangles: the original ubuntuguide is VERY out of date and WILL break modern ubuntu
<Arcanimus> sigh :( this sucks - i have to download files via konqueror or wget
<Arcanimus> which is really annoying because i always have to cut and paste links
<nalioth> the URL i posted is an updated and current version of the original
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: which release are you running?
<Arcanimus> of Firefox?
<nalioth> but help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are the most likely not the botch your system
<hatake_kakashi> kubuntu
<MrJangles> nalioth: alright, i wont say it again...
<Arcanimus> uhm, Breezy.. latest one
<Arcanimus> the one with KDE 3.5
<Arcanimus> forgot the version number
<hatake_kakashi> Breezy does not come with 3.5
<Arcanimus> it doesn't?
<Arcanimus> i thought it said on the site it was 3.5
<nalioth> MrJangles: if you are here to help, why make your life more diffecult?
<hatake_kakashi> you have either uncommented the universe lines on source.list or have update it yourself
<Arcanimus> maybe i misread "KDE 3.5 Released with Kubuntu Packages"
<hatake_kakashi> I'm on Breezy and running KDE 3.4.3
<Arcanimus> ok well i have the latest one anywho
<owner> im using 3.5
<Arcanimus> basically what i mean
<hatake_kakashi> well, afaik 3.5 for kubuntu (if received from the repos) is probably still in the build and its most likely unstable
<duckdown> Hey all.. i wiped out my MBR by mistake and I have no boot manager.. How do I get into my installation to reinstall GRUB?
<MrJangles> nalioth: refering to a link that helped me with my codec problem, i thought there would be no harm. but now i understand that link is out of date, and i wont refer to it again. i dont know what else to say
<hatake_kakashi> duckdown: cdrom, floppy
<duckdown> hatake_kakashi: I have the CD.. theres a rescue option?
<hatake_kakashi> duckdown: the last I recall, yes
<duckdown> hmm ok I'll try that thanks, brb :)
<hatake_kakashi> its under one of those F1 - F12 buttons
<Arcanimus> duckdown, get GAG Bootloader from the gnu site
<Arcanimus> put it on a floppy and install :)
<hatake_kakashi> too late
<Arcanimus> heh
<Arcanimus> oh well
<Arcanimus> wait so anyways.. back to my firefox problem
<Arcanimus> any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> I'm not on 3.5 so I have no clue, some users are having troubles with 3.5 whilst others love it..
<Arcanimus> now that I think about it
<hatake_kakashi> maybe getting the latest firefox might help?
<Arcanimus> i don't think it's 3.5
<sampan> and some love it BECAUSE they're having troubles with it
<sampan> <_<
<hatake_kakashi> sampan: either way
<Arcanimus> because when i select a boot-animation the one with the latest version number says "3.4" there's no "3.5" boot graphic
<Arcanimus> and there probably should be if it's 3.5
<vge> hmm, how can i make firefox the default, allways
<Arcanimus> plus 3.5 comes with superkaramba right?
<Arcanimus> i didn't have it by default
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: its under the About KDE
<Arcanimus> so yeah.. probably 3.4
<hatake_kakashi> vge: under firefox settings
<vge> dont work
<Arcanimus> Yep, 3.4.3
<vge> for example i click a link in here Konversation
<vge> Konqueror it is
<dcode> is there anyway to install dbus-send w/o installing all that GTK crap?
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: which version of firefox you running? 1.0.7?
<dcode> avahi depends on dbus, but it requires dbus-send in the post-install which is located in dbus-1-utils
<dcode> which in turn depends on a bunch of other crap
<owner> i compiled my own kernel using the archck patch
<owner> and it is really fast
<_kaeru> I upgraded to KDE 3.5 a couple days ago and now everytime I log in artsd crashes and keeps crashing. Can anybosy help me fix this?
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, yes
<Arcanimus> actually wait no
<Arcanimus> 1.5
<Arcanimus> but i was using it for several days
<owner> you should have done an apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Arcanimus> and i didn't have this problem
<Arcanimus> now it just appeared out of nowhere
<owner> otherwise it doesnt upgrade properly
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: try recalling what you did last to make it not work
<Arcanimus> the last thing i did that i remember of is edit fstab and install automounter
<Arcanimus> aside from that i can't imagine anything I could've done
<_kaeru> owner: I should have done that?
<owner> you still can
<owner> try iut
<owner> it
<_kaeru> thanks
<owner> do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<_kaeru> owner: whats the -f for?
<owner> fix
<sorush20> how do I refresh the kubuntu menu?
<owner> you have to do -f with kde 3.5 upgrade
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, any ideas?
<_kaeru> owner: i just did dist-upgrade and it looks like it hasn't done anythin
<owner> it didnt give any error messages?
<_kaeru> owner: nno
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: well idk, maybe Xorg's error messages?
<owner> kaeru try disabling full duplex in kde sound settings
<owner> if u have it enabled
<owner> that crashes artsd for me
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, i don't see any error messages at all
<Arcanimus> it just hangs :\
<Arcanimus> and debug doesn't even show anything
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: no, look at Xorg's error logs, I'm sure there are under your login home directory
<_kaeru> owner: its not enabled
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, ~/.xorg ?
<Arcanimus> cuz i don't have that
<Arcanimus> i have ~/.xorgerrors
<Arcanimus> err
<Arcanimus> .xsessionerrors
<Arcanimus> * ~/.xsession-errors
<Arcanimus> is that it?
<hatake_kakashi> probably
<Arcanimus> ok lemme try this out then
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi,
<Arcanimus> pulse@linux:~$ tail .xsession-errors
<Arcanimus> kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open()
<Arcanimus> kbluetoothd: Bind failed: No such device
<Arcanimus> there's just a lot of these..
<Arcanimus> i don't even use bluetooth
<hatake_kakashi> heh, might as well get rid of it
<Arcanimus> truesay
<hatake_kakashi> umm.. well idk then.
<hatake_kakashi> maybe reinstalling firefox
<Arcanimus> hmm but i have a similar thing in gaim with my display pic
<Arcanimus> so maybe they're related?
<Arcanimus> cuz it acts very similarly
<Arcanimus> both involve reading/writing files..
<Arcanimus> so maybe it's something to do with that?
<Arcanimus> that would be my guess
<Arcanimus> but I don't know what to do about it
<hatake_kakashi> gaim uses gtk I last recall.. I'm not sure about firefox, maybe they are relying on gtk, if that's the case, you may want to check out the error logs for that
<hatake_kakashi> if its not that check dmesg
<sambagirl> hi i am running kubuntu on 1 computer. i have on my network 2 other computers that run windwos xp and i have apple computer and amiga.
<Arcanimus> what's dmesg?
<hatake_kakashi> man dmesg
<sambagirl> is there a way i can have my windows computers see kubuntu computer?
<Arcanimus> sambagirl, sounds like a computer zoo!~
<Arcanimus> :)
<sambagirl> i can see windows computers
<sambagirl> but not otheway
<sambagirl> iti s:)
<Arcanimus> you need to install samba server :P
<Arcanimus> and open the firewall
<Arcanimus> if you have one
<Arcanimus> to allow 137-139 TCP/UDP
<sambagirl> whee?
<sambagirl> where in wnidows computer?
<Arcanimus> no on kubuntu
<sambagirl> or kubuntu computer?
<Arcanimus> and make sure you're on the same workgroup
<sambagirl> i t running samba now.
<Arcanimus> go to your shell and type "telnet localhost 139"
<sambagirl> i am
<Arcanimus> if it connects, that means samba is running
<Arcanimus> if not then samba is just down
<sambagirl> ok brb
<Arcanimus> alright
<hatake_kakashi> lsof| grep samba or smb
<sambagirl> well ican see windows computer with ubuntu so that mens samba working, no?
<Arcanimus> meh, telnet works
<Arcanimus> :P
<vge> hmm, how important is "kubuntu desktop", i mean, all bluetooth devices seems to lean on it?
<Arcanimus> that means the samba client is
<Arcanimus> not necessarily the server
<Arcanimus> brb i'm going to restart my computer
<sambagirl> ok i have to run up and down stairs to get to kubuntu computer so tell me how i turn on samba server?
<sambagirl> please
<sambagirl> i try the command it is not working telnet localhost 139
<eidolon> does anyone grok udev?  the pattern match in the rules file - SYSFS{product} - what does that match against?
<robotgeek> vge: it's a meta package to get your kde desktop all setup
<sambagirl> localhost = loopback = 127.0.0.1 yes?
<hatake_kakashi> sambagirl: you may aswell run a remote session going on, its faster than exercising :P
<sambagirl> ok
<hatake_kakashi> get a remote session on*
<sambagirl> how?
<hatake_kakashi> ssh/vnc/xdmcp/telnet etc
<sambagirl> you mean in kubuntu or xp?
<hatake_kakashi> either
<hatake_kakashi> if you make kubuntu as server, its easier I suppose
<sambagirl> well what i can do is logout here and go downstairs and open konversation.
<sambagirl> huh?
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> well yes
<sambagirl> well
<hatake_kakashi> with a remote session, you need to have a server and a client
<sambagirl> cant you just do like start samba server
<hatake_kakashi> its probably /etc/init.d/smbd start
<sambagirl> what about apache?
<Arcanimus> i'm back :)
<hatake_kakashi> find / -name 'name of file you want'
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: did fix your problem?
<Arcanimus> about to try now
<sambagirl> how do i know what file i want? is why i am asking in here how to do it.
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, nope.
<sambagirl> le me go thry this brb
<Arcanimus> :(
<sambagirl> let me go try this brb
<hatake_kakashi> heh bah.. I've got a bug in my fs.. lol
<frank23> does anyone find Firefox 1.5 always eats up all the memory? I think it makes Xorg use memory too. Xorg is using 400 MBs right now
<sambagirl> it failed when i tryed /etc/init.d/samba start
<sambagirl> it say failed on side
<sambagirl> why?
<Arcanimus> frank23, firefox is a memory hog
<Arcanimus> it's a known fact
<Arcanimus> the only fix is using another browser
<Arcanimus> :)
<Arcanimus> try lynx :P
<sambagirl> what is lynx
<frank23> Arcanimus: yeah but it seems even worse lately. Maybe I'll try konqueror for a while
<sambagirl> ok so i suppose samba will not work so that means i cannot access kubuntu computer from windows ever. oh well.
<sambagirl> bbl chao
* sambagirl is away
<frank23> Arcanimus: which one do you use?
<_grigory> awesome, its +10 outside and they're promising a snow storm tomorrow :D
<Arcanimus> i use firefox but i'm having problems less so with memory usage
<Arcanimus> i'm having problems with downloading stuff
<Arcanimus> i only use lynx when i'm at school
<Arcanimus> from my server
<sambagirl> what is lynx
<frank23> Arcanimus: Firefox crashes alot lately too.
<_grigory> im trying to play video - it cant find codecs. how do i install them?
<frank23> lynx is a text based browser
<Arcanimus> yeah I know
<Arcanimus> :P
<hatake_kakashi> lynx is a text browser
<_grigory> lynx is awesome!
* Arcanimus hails lynx
<hatake_kakashi> it doesn't display pictures properly :p
<_grigory> you want to get weird looks - get lynx
<hatake_kakashi> err doesn't display pictures at all :?
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<Arcanimus> LOL
<sambagirl> there is always miami
<Arcanimus> ah, a fellow sympatico user, humboldt
<sambagirl> thas is wonderful browser
<Arcanimus> :P
<Arcanimus> never heard of miamy
<sambagirl> but is for amiga only. but works wonderfully.
<Arcanimus> *miami
<_grigory> i like my firefox
<Arcanimus> oh
<humboldt> Does anybody know how to troubleshoot GLX with nvidia??
<hatake_kakashi> join #nvidia humboldt
<_grigory> people, how do i install codecs? is there any codec packs, like K-Lite Codec pack, or some sort of similar thing
<humboldt> the driver seems to work, since I have X and the logo shows up, but it does not load GLX
<sambagirl> so what we do to make samba work?
<sambagirl> does samba work for anyone?
<hatake_kakashi> I will get my samba working soon :p
<rance> I use gentoo linux for some of my servers, and when you dont install X you need some form of irc, www, and dowloading access to update the server, and to ask questions, so lynx, wget, and irssi (or bitchx, depending on your distro) are essential tools to have around
<sambagirl> aha
<vge> _grigory: mplayer plugin for firefox: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75817.html
<hatake_kakashi> I'm getting other things
<vge> someone can kick me if this is "bad"
<Delphinus> kinda OT - but if a process say DNSMASQ is running under the user 'nobody' is that an issue?
<rance> dnsmasq is a dns caching server for local networks, and it can be set up to run as the user "nobody" if you need it, its not a problem, if you dont, might as well turn it off
<hatake_kakashi> its good that its running as nobody
<_grigory> vge: firefox... mmm... i was actually thinking of playing movies, just downloaded some off torrentbytes
<_grigory> thanks for the link though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have inserted the following line in sources.list
<Delphinus> yeah its on my monowall, and not working :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main, why synaptics fgive me an error when analyzing the reps?
<rance> speaking of dnsmasq, Ive got a question, if I have dnsmasq running on a server, can I set the server up to also check its own dns server for dns name resolution?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a gpg error: W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Delphinus> rance: thats what monowall does, it forwards DNS to your ISP's DNS server, but you can enter addresses that it reads first, and uses to override the ISPS DNS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what am i supposed to do? how can i install kde3.5
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: visit kubuntu.org and get jonathen riddells key from this page
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tallia1Kubuntu about kde 3.5
<_grigory> ubotu: tell _grigory about kde 3.5
<_grigory> aww, it corrected me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: this article was a way better.. http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hoping that with kde3.5 i will resolve my problem with  matlab crashing :(
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: that article leads to system breakage
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: do you have a root account?
<dell500> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<dell500> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: then your system is broken.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it was still downloading
<dell500> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i stopped it now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what should i do?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, continue. i'll tell you how to fix it later
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you tell me now, so, in case of problems i can fix it immediatly?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: "ubuntu linux" (and variants kubuntu, xubuntu, server-ubuntu etc) don't have an active root account. This was designed in with much thought
<vge> how i install FF 1,5 and mplayer plugin for the program if i cant "really install firefox", the mplayer plugin is referring to folders that arent there?
<nalioth> vge: make them.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used the SUDO
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: so you haven't enabled the root account?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: i have abilitated the root in past
<Tallia1Kubuntu> before*
<johnflux_> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i used sudo anyway when i lunched the upgrade
<johnflux_> I'm running konversation inside valgrind
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tallia1Kubuntu about roosudo
<johnflux_> soooo much lag
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: please read that page
<_networker> Is anyone here familiar with Muse?
<_networker> It's a midi sequencer.
* nalioth really dislikes *buntu howto sites that start with "As Root" do this:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: nalioth i read.. what now?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: well, it tells you how to disable the root account, but that also disables your 'rescue' option at boot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i saw..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i disabled it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for the recovery it doesn't matter, i can fix it later with knoppix
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: sounds like you have a firm grasp of the situation
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about the installation? after the pgp downlaoding do i have only to launch a smart upgrade in synaptics?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: what do you mean with firm grasp? i dunno this english expression
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: you know what you need to do, if you need to do it.
<dell500> can someone tell me what i need to add to adept for the repos? multiverse isn't in there... not sure what i'm suppose to do, i'm on the addingreposhowto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nalioth: ? anyway, to install? do you confirm me only to smart upgrade?
<_networker> WatchDog: fatal error, realtime task timeout
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes smart upgrade (if using apt-get use dist-upgrade)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the problem with the standard upgrade?
<nalioth> dell500: type alt-f2 > kdesu kate /etc/apt/fstab
<nalioth> dell500: then find all the instances of "universe" and make it say "universe multiverse"
<dell500> nalioth: didja mean sources.list?
<dell500> thansk again
<nalioth> dell500: yes that's what i meant
<nalioth> i'm tired
<Drakeson> what is the db root password for mysq-common ?
<Drakeson> mysql that is
<feld> Can anyone tell me why Kbuntu won't let me run Dual X screens with KDE? In Gentoo it initializes the other monitor at KDM's login.
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi,
<Arcanimus> you there?
<hatake_kakashi> ?
<Arcanimus> Ok I think I figured it out
<Arcanimus> but I don't know how to fix it
<Arcanimus> i'm almost 100% sure
<Arcanimus> that the problem iks the GTK file-chooser
<Arcanimus> that is common to many applications
<Arcanimus> like when you select to save a file, or open a file, etc.
<Arcanimus> that dialog with the file list doesn't work
<Arcanimus> the file browser
<Arcanimus> because I just found a 3rd application (GTK based) that also has the same problem
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<Arcanimus> they all freeze up at that stage
<Arcanimus> maybe I should reinstall gtk?
<heartbt> quiet night.
<heartbt> any suggestions on a pcmcia wireless g card?  needing new one soon.
<heartbt> very quiet night.
<Arcanimus> not really no :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heartbt about wireless
<Arcanimus> uhh pcmcia wireless card eh... NetGear is not so bad
<nalioth> heartbt: make your choice
<Arcanimus> D-Link is also good
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Arcanimus about wireless
<Arcanimus> ?
<nalioth> Arcanimus: don't guess, get the facts
<Arcanimus> Which facts would these be...
<Arcanimus> I'm just talking about in general
<heartbt> nalioth not looking for compatibility, I'm a little beyond that, I'm looking for some PERSONAL opinions.
<Arcanimus> that's what I assumed
<Arcanimus> I was working at a computer store last summer
<hatake_kakashi> Arcanimus: not quite sure, I suppose you could give reinstalling a try
<nalioth> heartbt: i bought the zonet usb one that is on that page and it works like a charm natively
<heartbt> nalioth, never thought of going usb.  How about durable?  I commute quite a bit with school?
<nalioth> heartbt: it's about 1.5 inches long total (quite stubby)
<heartbt> I will take a look at that one as well.
<heartbt> thanks
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, reinstalling didn't help :(
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<Arcanimus> gah... I can't think of any way to fix this
<Arcanimus> I don't even understand why GTK's file browser just suddenly wouldn't work
<boow> whats does it mean by breezy-updates
<thoreauputic> boow: bug fixes, basically
<dell500> boow: updates for breezy
<boow> how do i get them
<thoreauputic> !tell boow about repos
<thoreauputic> boow: they should be there in your /etc/sources.list
<boow> ok so i add breezy-updates there
<daaaman64> i can't seem to play wmv's I always get an error in mplayer, is there something else I should have isntalled?  other vids work fine
<boow> let me look
<daaaman64> all it says is mplayer crashed, if you think it is mplayers falt to a bug report.
<boow> im an idiot i should have known that
<Jeezis> is there a graphic equalizer for kubuntu? i need something to adjust the bass and treble etc levels
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, i seem to have both GTK 1.2 and GTK 2 installed
<Arcanimus> but nothing is said to be conflicting
<Arcanimus> do you think it can be an issue?
<boow> you can have gtk and gtk2 installed at the same time
<hatake_kakashi> mmh.. that I would leave it to the guys that do gtk.. if that doesn't help I suppose getting rid of the old one might
<Arcanimus> i just don't know what else to do
<Arcanimus> this is very annoying - i can't select files at all
<Arcanimus> in applications I use the most such as firefox and gaim
<Arcanimus> :@
<Tm_T> Konqueror & Kopete <3
<Tm_T> ;)
<Arcanimus> ewwwwww konqueror
<Arcanimus> and same to kopete
<Arcanimus> i'd rather focus on fixing my problem
<hatake_kakashi> at least konqueror is better than IE ;)
<Arcanimus> than just averting it by using crappier software
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, keywords "at least"
<Arcanimus> :P
<hatake_kakashi> well
<hatake_kakashi> maybe try #gtk ?
<Arcanimus> thanks, i'll give that a try
<Arcanimus> but there's not many people in there
<firemaker103> so.. since i'm new.. what comes with kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> firemaker103: base system, desktop, office, most of what regular user needs
<Tm_T> yeah, including multimedia and games
<firemaker103> Well, i knew that, but thanks anyway
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> what's the point of asking then?
<Tm_T> firemaker103: so what you're asking then? what you need to know
<firemaker103> well, what internet browser does it come with?
<hatake_kakashi> konqueror
<firemaker103> Does it come with WINE?
<hatake_kakashi> but you can install your own
<Tm_T> firemaker103: no, but easily installed
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get
<Tm_T> apt-magic
* Arcanimus sighs
<Arcanimus> stupid gtk.
<hatake_kakashi> hmm webmin in repos is messed up
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried webmin that was in the universe repos? my suggestion is best to get the latest one from the originating site instead
<duckdown> Hey all..  Is there any way for me to upgrade my Xorg?  I want some of those Shadows/Transparency features but when I try to activate them, it tells me I need a newer version
<duckdown> \
<duckdown> Dapper 3 huh? Is it useable?
<duckdown> or highly unstable
<ilba7r> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<duckdown> :S
<_grigory> new Kopete is good
<duckdown> ooh me want
<duckdown> i like Kopetw
<_grigory> yeah, i used to dislike it
<_grigory> but now
<_grigory> aww
<_grigory> pretty
<_grigory> better
<_grigory> !
<ubotu> _grigory: Wish i knew
<duckdown> I like it better than GAIM
<duckdown> exactly, its pretty
<_grigory> GAIM is ugly
<duckdown> How are you using it? your using KDE 3.5 ?
<duckdown> yeah exactly!
<_grigory> yes
<duckdown> its so fugly
<_grigory> KDE 3.5
<duckdown> cool, Dapper 3?
<duckdown> I wanna install it on a new partition
<_grigory> uum.. what? :) im really new to that linux thing(3rd day using it), so dont know all the software yet :D
<duckdown> n/m :-0
<duckdown> i'm a noober too
<duckdown> hehe
<_grigory> i just did the full update in Adept, took a while, rebooted and whoot, KDE 3.5 and pretty Kopetes are everywhere
<duckdown> neat
<_grigory> yeah, i love how everything works here
<_grigory> aww, wasted years under windows :D
<duckdown> I'm going to try the new Kubuntu
<duckdown> Yeah me too
<duckdown> Damn Windows.
<duckdown> only good for gaming
<_grigory> yeah :D
<_grigory> try new Kopete, u'll love it
<duckdown> :) Anyways thanks for the advice, I'm definitely gonna install :D
<duckdown> BRB
<hatake_kakashi> has anyone setup samba to run smbd as itself without having to use another user's login?
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> I was wondering what the "`" in front of `./config means.
<dandielionous> ?
<dandielionous> Does that mean I am writing that file?
<nalioth> dandielionous: where do you see that?
<dandielionous> I've been trying to install gaim 2.0
<dandielionous> It's in the instructions.
<dandielionous> The file `configure.ac' is used to create `configure' by a program
<hatake_kakashi> it means to run them from outside the program
<dandielionous> I'm sorry to be a little slow.
<dandielionous> Does that mean I type in the `.
<hatake_kakashi> like grep foo `ls -al`
<dandielionous> Or to just type the command .
<vge> its like saying do the thing inside the prackets
<dandielionous> Is there somewhere I could study that because I'm not getting what you mean.
<dandielionous> Oh okay I understand that vge .
<dandielionous> So I would just type configure.ac?
<hatake_kakashi> dandielionous: Bash HOWTO
<dandielionous> When I type anything with "`" in front of it; it gives me lines starting with >.
<dandielionous> I think it wants me to write the program.
<dandielionous> Bash HOWTO ty hatake_kakashi .
<hatake_kakashi> anyone setup any sort of daemon to run on its own login? eg. smbd is logged in as samba?
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<dandielionous> I got the configure to start running.  But it tells me it can't find an acceptable C compiler.  Is that something I need to install?
<dandielionous> It says no gcc no cc no cc.
<dandielionous> Hello dark_suic :)
<thoreauputic> dandielionous:  install build-essential
<dandielionous> ty thoreauputic .
<dandielionous> I do sudo apt-get install build-essential thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: yes
<dandielionous> ty thoreauputic it's working now.
<thoreauputic> that installs gcc g++ make and some debian stuff for package building etc
<thoreauputic> a basic compiling toolkit in other words
<dandielionous> Good that's exactly what I'm looking for thoreauputic .
<thoreauputic> I suggest installing checkinstall as well
<thoreauputic> it builds a deb and installs it for you
<ilba7r> dh_make is good also thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> you jsut use "sudo checkinstall"  instead of "sudo make install "
<dandielionous> ty so much easier is what I'm looking for.
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: I'm not familiar with dh_make
<ilba7r> it is debian helper make
<thoreauputic> what is its function? @ ilba7r
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<dandielionous> sudo checkinstall didn't work.
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: you need ./configure ; make   first :)
<dandielionous> lol okay ty
<ilba7r> dandielionous, you need ./configure make first
<ilba7r> thoreauputic, it will make all the debian rules for you so you can later run dpkg-buildpackage
<dandielionous> so I write "./configure; make checkinstall"
<ilba7r> thoreauputic, let me give you a link wait
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: no
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: type ./configure  wait for the configure,  then type  make
<dandielionous> ok
<thoreauputic> then if all that works OK type sudo checkinstall
<ilba7r> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html#s-needprogs
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: thanks, will bookmark it :)
<dandielionous> Okay.  Ty thoreauputic
<dandielionous> I am configuring. :)
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: most errors with ./configure mean you neeed -dev libararies ( libfoo-dev or whatever)
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: do you know about apt-get build-dep ?
<sampan> is it normal for a GRC-"shields up" port scan to say that my system is probing them back as they probed me?  i haven't installed anything other then firestarter on here, so i'm wondering why my box would be probing them back?
<dandielionous> It told me GTK+ 2.0 is required.
<dandielionous> No I don't know about apt-get build-dep.
<thoreauputic> sampan: perhaps you set something in the prefs - mostly the defaults work fine
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: I suggest  sudo apt-get install apt-howto-en
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dandielionous> I thought I had done that.  But maybe not.
<thoreauputic> then type apt-howto and read about apt in your browser :)
<sampan> thoreauputic  i'm pretty sure i haven't messed with those firestarter prefs at all.  chkrootkit shows nothing, except for "searching for suspicious files/dirs": /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/.mounted
<dandielionous> ty
<thoreauputic> sampan: well I have firestarter here and it doesn't return that message on grc shields up
<sampan> drat - that really makes me paranoid
<thoreauputic> sampan: chrootkit I know nothing about except that it can return a lot of false positives
<sampan> makes me wonder if i've been rooted and the rootkit is probing
<sampan> i've never had any servers or listening things open though ...
<thoreauputic> sampan: have you any reason to supect you've been rooted?
<thoreauputic> I think you are Ok
<sampan> no -- just paranoia about why my system would be pinging grc back ...
<thoreauputic> oh it says you fail pings?
<thoreauputic> if so, don't worry - it isn't a security issue at all
<thoreauputic> Steve Gibson is a bit of a crank, frankly
<sampan> sorry, my mispeaking.  no, it pings back.  but then it gives that second "fail" result: Unsolicited Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED) - Your system's personal security countermeasures unwisely attempted to probe us in response to our probes. While some users believe that "tracking down" the source of Internet probes is useful, experience indicates that there is little to gain and potentially much to lose. The wisest course of action is to
<sampan> and i'm really wondering what "personal security countermeasures" those are -- since i haven't installed any
<kkathman> hi sampan :)
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<thoreauputic> sampan: no idea why firestarter would have anything to do with that
<sampan> me either -- so that makes me wonder what the hell is going on
<thoreauputic> sampan: try a different probe on another site - there are quite a few
<sampan> and i'm pretty sure the last time i did that grc test (like a month ago?) it didn't give me that result
<thoreauputic> sampan: if you aren't running servers, do you even need a firewall? Nothing would be listening
<kkathman> hey there thoreauputic :)  LTNS  How are you?
<sampan> thoreauputic  indeed.  and i'm not running any servers. but i installed it not even realizing that it was all different in linux (windows-refugee) -- and just assumed i needed one
<thoreauputic> all this "stealth" crap Steve Gibson does is rubbish...
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi - how are you?
<thoreauputic> I'm fine, more or less, today at least ;)
<ilba7r> is synaptic synonom on kde adapet
<nalioth> thoreauputic: hear hear, FUD for windoze (l)users
<ilba7r> or adpet
<sampan> thoreauputic  again, agreed.  i'm not worried about his stealth crap though.  I'm worried why my ubuntu is acting in a way that seems abnormal (it should NOT be counter-probing his site)
<sampan> and so i asked if there was a good reason why ubuntu would be doing that ... if not, then what are the possibilities for that behavior?
<sampan> unlikely or not, if being rooted is the only possibility, then i am -quite- worried
<thoreauputic> nalioth: he's clever though - seeing all those nice green boxes gives me a warm glow ;-) <sarcasm>
<ilba7r> the front end for apt in kde is it adapt, adpet i need the correct spelling
<thoreauputic> adept
<ilba7r> thanx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: ad <tab> <tab>   ( grin)
<sampan> so, i'm kinda asking my question again, is there any known reason (or commonly installed packages?) that would cause my box to exhibit that behavior?
<ilba7r> lol am not using neither gnome nor kde sorry thoreauputic and am trying to help a guy
<thoreauputic> sampan: don't know - personally I would rerun the firestarter preferences and check if you have some things enabled that you didn't know about
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: ah - well tell him to use tab then ;)
<ilba7r> or for short cut great thanx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: tab is our friend :)
<boow> ok on that automount thing i've discovered kde 3.5's automounting conflicts with ivman cd's mount fine but dvd movies refuse to auto play
<ilba7r> i use it a lot on ion3 and xchat so i defenitly agree
<boow> anyone else have that problem with certain media not automounting or autoplaying
<thoreauputic> sampan: check in firestarter to see if any ICMP options are enabled - I leave them all unchecked
<sampan> thoreauputic  i have.  i've checked them three times.  there's nothign in there that even remotely sounds like it would counter-probe or even send a reply.  the "Drop silently" box is CHECKED.
<sampan> and yes, ICMP is all blank
<thoreauputic> hmm dunno then
<sampan> yeah -- and if no one else gets that weird message on grc... then ... well, i start to get -really- paranoid
<sampan> :/
<kkathman> thoreauputic: I am doing well, thanks. :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: :)
<thoreauputic> sampan: get someone to nmap you then
<thoreauputic> sampan: I would, but on dialup it's very slow
<sampan> :)  any other volunteers?
<sampan> lol
* thoreauputic looks around for blck hats - and sees nalioth /me ducks and runs
<thoreauputic> it was a joke, honest, truly.... :D
<thoreauputic> hmm I misspelled black too
<sampan> we read typo ;)
* thoreauputic is ready for a coffee break
<sampan> well that's even weirder.  when i re-ran the test for the 4th time, but this time using firefox instead of konq, now the unsolicited packets section passes
<sampan> so konq is somehow doing it?
<thoreauputic> sampan: more likely grc has a problem of some kind I think
<sampan> good grief -- now konq isn't doing it either
<thoreauputic> hahah
<sampan> LOL
<thoreauputic> as I said...
<sampan> i'm suing for raised blood-pressure and emotional traumea
<sampan> trauma*
<thoreauputic> I would use another scanning site personally - there are quite a few out there
<sampan> yeah ... either i've been hacked and the hacker was watching my chat and turned some option off or grc just laid a big turd for those 4 tests i ran
* thoreauputic runs shields up just for laughs
<sampan> lol -- what a joy
<thoreauputic> sampan: I would turn the paranoia meter down a bit if I were you ;)
<sampan> perhaps i should ... but i do have a lot of sensitive data on here (both academic and personal/financial) ... and frankly, linux security is -way- over my head
<sampan> so best i can do is take any out-of-the-ordinary signs seriously :/  and that counter-probing seemed quite out of the ordinary
<thoreauputic> sampan: how is a cracker going to crack your box if no ports are listening on the internet?
<thoreauputic> Ubuntu shis that way by default
<thoreauputic> *ships
<thoreauputic> unless of course you did something silly like accepting a binary DCC and running it , or similar
<sampan> thoreauputic yeah i know this.  but there MUST be other vectors than just that -- many apps that i do use to connect to the web do have security holes that could be used, no?  i do apply security updates, but that doesn't mean it's impossible to be cracked
<sampan> lol -- i'm not quite that newb to run a dcc-ed file
<thoreauputic> sampan: hrm..... I'm less paranoid than you are I guess :) I just run my updates and trust Ubuntu to get them right
<thoreauputic> sampan: I didn't think you were that "newb" - I was just throwing up scenarios ;)
<thoreauputic> gee, Steve wants everyone to click through a lot of crap to get to shields-up...
<sampan> thoreauputic  *nod*  i know i'm over-concerned sometimes.  but part of that is a function of feeling a bit lost with linux security.  often i'm not even sure what "normal" is.  take a simple: netstat -tl (listening ports, right?)  i get three -- one is loopback but the other two?  one of them if i use sudo netstat -tl loops back to a 3rd internal ip, but that 3rd one just dangles
<sampan> err, take a simple example...
<sampan> so i see that and go "hrmmm..." what is it?  and i don't even know how to find out :)
<sampan> just feel lost and that promotes paranoia
<thoreauputic> sampan: install iftop (simple app) and then run sudo -BP -i eth0 ( or ppp0 for ppp)
<thoreauputic> it tells you what is uploading/downloading
<thoreauputic> with bandwidth etc
<thoreauputic> sorry   sudo iftop -BP -i eth0
<thoreauputic> i left out the important bit :)
<sampan> excellent!  that's a nifty sounding app from the description
<thoreauputic> it just runs in a terminal like "top"
<thoreauputic> hah - grc just 'passed" me despite the fact that I don't have pings turned off
<thoreauputic> methinks grc.com has problems today
<sampan> that's a very useful app -- like that a lot :)
<thoreauputic> yes, I use it quite a bit :)
<thoreauputic> can someone ping 203.164.106.105  ?
<sampan> and i'm grateful for the double-checking on grc too :)  i can go back to my regular-coffee level of paranoia instead of double-cappuchino-esspresso-blend level
<thoreauputic> hahah :)
<sampan> ;)  pinging now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can someone explain me why my matlab that worked perfectly in the past now it crashes after a few times that i press ctrl + v to paste an item?
<ilba7r> pinging here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it have to be a problem related to X server
<sampan> thoreauputic  pings seem normal
<thoreauputic> OK so grc.com has a problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since i installed the same version of matlab that i had ffew months ago
<thoreauputic> sampan: I would relax now :)
<psyk> if im trying to progrsam with liberty basic
<psyk> what do i get
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does anyone know what could be to generate this problem?
<psyk> i want to right code in kate and than somehow compile it
<psyk> with basic how do i do this
<thoreauputic> psyk: basic is a windows thing
<sampan> thoreauputic  yeah -- seems like grc is the culprit ... and my blood pressure is rapidly returning to normal -- yay!
<thoreauputic> psyk: the nearest thing in linux would be gambas  (gambas is almost basic )
<thoreauputic> psyk didn't want to hear that, apparently...
<sampan> :/  can't always have the answer people want to hear!
<thoreauputic> indeed
* ilba7r just wonder who still use basic
* thoreauputic notices that his $PATH seems to have changed without his intervention :/
<sampan> see -- don't let my paranoia get to you thoreauputic!  resist it!
<sampan> ;)
<thoreauputic> odd - I used to be able to use ifconfig as user, now  all my sbin dirs are no longer in my PATH
<ilba7r> sampan, seems i am more paranoied than you. Created a user account just to access the net. nothing else for this user
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: sensible idea really
<sampan> ilba7r  oooooooh, see -- now that is something that i can see myself doing!
<sampan> (if i was savvy enough to have actually thought of it!)
<ilba7r> though i knwo linux is secure but try to make it harder to whoever wana hack on less than 10% of the market ;)
<sampan> ilba7r  do you have to switch sessions or just run multiple sessions when you're online and doing something else too?
<ilba7r> sampan, i use the gdmflexiserver. ^ alt f8 for the web user ^ alt f7 for the regular user
<ilba7r> so basically different virtual terminals
<sampan> nice
<olaff> can someone help me with this?         http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/515738
<thoreauputic> bizarre - my path has spontaneously changed back to what it was before ....
<ilba7r> olaff install libmotif
<ilba7r> i think it is libmotif3
* thoreauputic is infected ny sampan 's paranoia
* sampan feels sorry for thoreauputic 
<sampan> i don't wish that on ANYONE
<olaff> ok ty
<psyk> say im tryiung to right Basic code.. as in liberty basic
<psyk> how do i go about getting the software that i needd
<thoreauputic> for some reason it wasn't sourcing /etc/profile it seems...
<thoreauputic> psyk: I thought I answered that?
<ilba7r> yw :)
<psyk> sorry i think i left
<psyk> can you tell me again pleease
<thoreauputic> psyk: Basic isn't a linux thing - I guess you could write it, but beyond that I don't know what you could do with it
<thoreauputic> gambas is a linux approximation to basic
<thoreauputic> Gambas is AlMost Basic
<thoreauputic> but why use basic when there are other, better languages ?
* ilba7r ok time to go take care all
<sampan> night ilba7r
<thoreauputic> night ilba7r :)
<DJ_Mer_> how do i turn off xserver to do a driver update?
<DJ_Mer_> or rather, stop it for a moment? lol
<thoreauputic> DJ_Mer_:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DJ_Mer_> thoreauputic: thank you muches
<thoreauputic> that will drop you out of X suddenly though - be prepeared
<Qalimas> Is there a Gaim with a QT interface, or a better KDE IM client other than Kopete?
<thoreauputic> *prepared
<DJ_Mer_> thoreauputic: i know, i just forgot it
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<DJ_Mer_> okay, well that went unsucessful... I am trying to install nvidia drivers because kubuntu does not seem to recognize my Geforce 2
<DJ_Mer_> an odd situation considering this car is older than the earth itself and should be recognizable... any solutions anyone?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<DJ_Mer_> thoreauputic: i love you.
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> OK time to go - have fun all
<hatake_kakashi> sambagirl: I've got my samba server partially working :p
<hussam> did these packages ship with the kubuntu CD. I want to remove them ( kubuntu does not depend on them ). but I'll keep them if they shiped with the CD:
<hussam> qt3-assistant kpovmodeler kdf noatun kaboodle kdeadmin kdat kdvi valgrind
<hussam> anybody knows?
<dibbon> Hello, if I have a partition I would like to use as my /home (it's already there), will Kubuntu wreck everything if I select it as my home on installing?
<Chousuke> dibbon: it shouldn't
<Chousuke> as long as you don't touch the filesystem and partition in any way other than selecting it to be mounted as /home
<dibbon> Yeah, but does it reformat everything just to be reformatty
<Chousuke> it doesn't if you tell it not to.
<Chousuke> err
<Chousuke> actually, it doesn't if you don't tell it to
<hatake_kakashi> shouldn't
<Chousuke> just make sure you don't select the wrong menu entries.
<Chousuke> :P
<dibbon> I guess I'll give Kubuntu a try
<Chousuke> The safest bet would be not touching the partition during installation at all, and modifying fstab manually after installation
<dibbon> I wasn't sure how that would go because then I would be using the /home/ on the root partition
<danrom> hello channel
<DJ_Mer_> hello danrom
<danrom> I am running AMD64 wirelessly
<danrom> My wep is Hex but when i hit ok the system switches it back to ascii
<danrom> this keaps me from connecting to my network
<danrom> lo aline
<aline> hmm ?
<danrom> I am running AMD64 wirelessly
<danrom> My wep is Hex but when i hit ok the system switches it back to ascii
<danrom> this keaps me from connecting to my network
<danrom> any one willing to help?
<hussam> I wish there was a CD2 with all the other packages in main that are not in the kubuntu or Ubuntu CDs
<reon> Anybody got a good kubuntu font guide ? The defaults suck
<picochu> hello?
<DarkNoise> hi, i just installed kubuntu ppc on my laptop, is there someway to stop it booting directly into the gui?
<stisev> hey guys
<stisev> I need quick help
<kmon> Hi, I've installed flight cd3 & dist-upgraded, but apparently I have installed gstreamer0.8 & not 0.10. I thought dapper was going to go with 0.10 as default. Any ideas?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: you there?
<PsySine-> hi i have problems with sound under x86_64, the kde-souds seem to work but nothing in amarok or kaffeine works both with gstreamer and xine. i have installedd w32codecs with --force-architecture
<PsySine-> .oog works but not mp3
<PsySine-> the video of an avi works but not the sound
<PsySine-> ah i needed to install libmad0
<hussam> Anybody here upgraded to kde3.5 on breezy?
<jpatrick> hussam: me
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, anyone noticed that smbclient tends to break somewhat easily? (KDE 3.4.3 on Breezy)
<hussam> jpatrick: how stable is it?
<jpatrick> hussam: very stable to me :)
<hussam> jpatrick: I'm thinking whether I should upgrade to dapper or get kde 3.5 on breezy.
<jpatrick> up to you...
<hatake_kakashi> anyone using komba2?
<sigmo> hola
<sigmo> buenos dias, soy usuario novato, tengo instalado ubuntu y quiero pasarme a kubuntu
<sigmo> pero en synaptic no est el paquete kubuntu-desktop
<sigmo> alguien me puede decir alguna direccion para aadir a las sources
<sigmo> :) gracias
<jpatrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jpatrick> hello Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: good morning :-)
<jpatrick> morning
<sigmo> sorry
<jpatrick> sigmo: no pasa nada
<sigmo> I didn't know that. Thanks
* Zerlinna is just stepping by :-)
<icheyne> hi
<icheyne> after upgrading to Breezy
<icheyne> my british keyboard has become a US keyboard
<icheyne> and I can't change back
<icheyne> anyone know how I can fix it?
<jpatrick> System Settigns
<icheyne> they don't work
<icheyne> tried that
<icheyne> :(
<nlindblad> morning
<jpatrick> nlindblad: morning
<nlindblad> jpatrick: morning mate
<jpatrick> nlindblad: I've just had a smashing idea on how you can help Kubuntu
* jpatrick is playing  By The Way  by Red Hot Chili Peppers on By The Way [amaroK] 
<stoned> hi
<stoned> I just installed ubuntu server
<socketbind> hi stoned
<stoned> I added the deb to sources
<stoned> i don't want kubuntu-desktop
<stoned> rather, just kde-core but 3.5, not 3.4
<DexterF> hi
<socketbind> hi dexterF
<stoned> how would i go about it, do i need to pin kubuntu ?
<socketbind> I always upgraded from 3.4 -> 3.5 but it probably can be installed as 3.5 right away without kubuntu-desktop
<DexterF> I'm in breezy, would like to upgrade to dapper - I put dapper sources into the list and updated - now, what next? apt-get dist-upgrade dapper or kust apt-get upgrade?
<stoned> oh so you are not a bot
<DexterF> *just
<socketbind> I'm just polite
<socketbind> :D
<stoned> its cool actually
<stoned> you don't expect this kind of decency in the world anymore
<stoned> so i naturally assumed it was a greeting bot
<stoned> sorry
<socketbind> np :)
<jpatrick> DexterF: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<socketbind> well stoned, you should check what dependencies kubuntu-desktop has and install only the kde based stuff from the repo
<DexterF> only 643MB to fetch! joy! :)
* DexterF want more bandwidthg
* socketbind wants too
<stoned> i mean i guess i could install kubuntu, though i hardly use any kde apps cept a few
<socketbind> well if you have enough space you shouldn't make problem of it, install the entire thing it won't hurt you :)
<stoned> well
<socketbind> or you can install with the server parameter when booting the cd, look after which kde packages are really needed then install them
<socketbind> and you're done with it
<DexterF> stoned: well, if you use them regularly kde is a good choice. running gnome and calling kde apps it will first fire up the dcop server which needs a truckload of libs which all happily hog your mem/cpu in *addition* to gnome
<stoned> i could create /apt/preferences and prioritize kubuntu
<stoned> is that safe?
<socketbind> ahh sorry I misunderstanded the question at some level :)
<stoned> DexterF: fuck gnome to begin with, even since kde3.5 came out, I stopped using xfce4, and i've always hated gnome
<socketbind> I'm getting old or very tired or whatever :D
<stoned> socketbind: misunderstood*
<socketbind> sry I dunno how could I write that, my grammar gets even worse :D
<stoned> how old are you
<DexterF> stoned: uh.. well, I'm with the fuck-gnome-team, just assumed that since that's the two big desktops with ubuntu..
<socketbind> just eighteen but with school I'm aging with an extreme rate
<stoned> DexterF: you just made an ass out of u & me
<marwan> Hello
<stoned> hola
<marwan> i have problem with my Kubuntu
<DexterF> stoned: you *are* stoned, right? it is spelled "y-o-u", not "u", we're not bloody quakenet
<stoned> as i was asking, if i pin kubuntu with say 999 on apt/pref.. and do install kde-core, it SHOULD install 3.5 right
<jpatrick> stoned: it should get kde 3.5 from kubuntu.org (breezy)
<marwan> i have modem card but when i connect it tell me busy every time
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<stoned> DexterF: "when you assume, you make an ass out of 'U' and 'ME' "ASS"U"ME".  before you go off on people try and comprehend what they are trying to say
<stoned> you don't make an ass out of YOU and ME because YOU isn't in ASSUME
<stoned> don't you feel like an idiot now
<stoned> next time, if you have nothing nice to say, don't say it
<stoned> :)
<mth`MAW> Hello
<marwan> Stond can you help me with this?
<stoned> i can try bro
<stoned> whats up
<socketbind> marwan: it does not detect dial tone?
<marwan> i have modem card in my PC but when i try to connect it tel me busy
<stoned> marwan: i don't have a clue, im a noob
<socketbind> device is busy or it says the line is busy?
<marwan> the Modem is busy
<marwan> the is the message that i got
<stoned> i just installed ubuntu.  when I add your deb archive, and update, and do install kubuntu-desktop, I get broken depends, and it won't install
<stoned> causes problems with a couple of kde apps, like konq-plugins etc.
<socketbind> maybe something is using it marwan, what is the modem's device node? /dev/ttyX?
<socketbind> you should try in a terminal this: lsof <device node of the modem>
<socketbind> it should tell what is using it
<ilba7r> marwan, most modems that come preinstalled on your mother board have problems. you can try from kppp test modem or as socketbind said. lsof /dev/modem
<stoned> wtf is going on, I have never had this much shit with mixing stable/sid packages on debian
<ilba7r> socketbind, normally there will be a symbolic link for hte modem
<stoned> causes problems with a couple of kde apps, like konq-plugins etc.
<stoned> i just installed ubuntu.  when I add your deb archive, and update, and do install kubuntu-desktop, I get broken depends, and it won't install
<stoned> its crazy!
<stoned> hair pulling time
<marwan> ok i will try it
<ilba7r> stoned what is your deb archive?
<marwan> Thanks
<stoned> the one from your website word for word
<bimberi> stoned: are the other internet repos enabled - you might just have the CD plus the one you added
<ilba7r> !tell stoned about easysource
<stoned> bimberi: which ones should I turn off
<stoned> ?
<Parsnip> hi guys
<Parsnip> just gonna download kubuntu to give it a whirl
<bimberi> stoned: no, no would need them enabled
<Parsnip> whats the difference between daper and breezy?
<stoned> well then what should I do now
<stoned> Im slowly loosing patience
<stoned> feel like breaking something already
<socketbind> calm down, there's no need for violence :D
<bimberi> stoned: give us a look at your sources.list -> pastebin
<stoned> bimberi: i can't get into X
<stoned> im in console
<bimberi> !pastebin cls
<ubotu> bimberi: My cat's name is Mittens!
<bimberi> !pastebin cli
<ubotu> To use the pastebin from the command line: 1. "wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin "  2. "chmod +x pastebin"  3. "<command> | ./pastebin" (where <command> is something like dmesg or 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list')
<Florian-T> Hi all
<Florian-T> i'm trying to setup 2 soundcards
<stoned> this is confusing
<Florian-T> really?
<marwan> hi again
<stoned> wtf am I doing here.  ./pastebin "command" or command pipe ./pastebin?
<stoned> doh, it is a pipe
* bimberi leans on backspace :)
<Florian-T> my problem is that my onboard soundcard is preferred by kde and i have no idea how to change this
<marwan> if i want to check the modem driver or if i want to know my drivers ?
<marwan> from the shell
<stoned> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4750
<ilba7r> marwan, look at this link it is howto for setting up the modem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<marwan> ok Thanks
<stoned> damn its 6am again
<ilba7r> marwan, and expect this to take some time unless you are really lucky :)
<marwan> :)
<bimberi> stoned: that's not a sources.list
<stoned> bimberi: are you looking at it yet?
<Florian-T> any idea how to fix that?
<stoned> yes it is
<socketbind> and pray that it isn't a connexant :D
<ilba7r> socketbind, i installed connexant before. just need to get their drivers hsmodem or something like that can not remember it now
<stoned> bimberi: how is not a sources.list
<ilba7r> but opted from modem anyway so do not use it anymore. jusst for faxes
<stoned> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | ./pastebin
<stoned> thats what I ran
<stoned> Idon't know what you see
<ilba7r> stoend you pasted the error message
<socketbind> ilba7r: is the driver still commercial?
<ilba7r> yah i think so
<stoned> what error message?
<bimberi> stoned: ok, but i got a lot of commands errors climaxing with "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file"
<stoned> this is gay
<stoned> :/
<socketbind> I had a hard time with it previously and the 14.4kbit limit is very annoying
<ilba7r> stoned you did not paste the file sources.list all i can see is the error messages
<socketbind> but that was not kubuntu but fedora
<stoned> is this what I am supposed to do?  "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | ./pastebin"
<bimberi> !gay
<bimberi> bah, i'll leave it as /msg
<socketbind> still $19.99 lol
<ilba7r> lol
<stoned> so why do you need to look at my sources list
<socketbind> I can understand that it will ensure that the project continues
<stoned> its the default breezy sources list after 4 minutes of installing it, and just adding the kubuntu deb
<socketbind> but I would never pay for a driver
<ilba7r> stoned to see if there are any errors in it
<stoned> what could possibly be wrong
<stoned> i've got breezy main restricted, then security for breezy main rest. and then i have universe and then kubuntu
<stoned> update returns no errors except gpg, which i can fix later
<stoned> ilba7r: what kind of errors would you be looking for
<ilba7r> stoned check if this exactly what you have for kubuntu repos
<ilba7r> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<ilba7r> stoned a comma extra letter that should not be there. those types of typos
<ilba7r> but if the sudo apt-get update works fine than your source.list is ok
<ilba7r> stoned from what you said i do not see multiverse in your source lis
<ilba7r> t
<stoned> ilba7r: i pretty sure i mentioned that there were no errors on updating
<stoned> there is no multiverse
<stoned> was never told/read/heard from anywhere
<stoned> that i needed it
<ilba7r> ok add it. breezy main universe multiverse
<ilba7r> some packages that are being looked for might be there
<stoned> how many repos are there
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ilba7r> stoned follow ubotu link
<ilba7r> and depend what you installed
<stoned> universe/multiverse/string theory/grand unified theory
* ilba7r wonder why your local are broken
<stoned> ilba7r: once again, Ican't follow anything, Im not in X
<stoned> ilba7r: when i installed ubuntu, I didn't get manpages either
<stoned> some other things were missing too
<ilba7r> stoned did you have any poroblems on install. did x just quit or it never worked
<stoned> ilba7r: no
<stoned> I don't usually have problems with things that I know of
<stoned> its debian based, I am quite comfortable with debian, 4 years now, but i don't know about ubuntu
<stoned> i just now installed like 2 hours ago
<DexterF> dapper has 2.6.15 and xorg7.0 already, right?
<ilba7r> !dapper drake
<ubotu> somebody said dapper drake was the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<djs> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (dapper), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<ilba7r> DexterF, see daper drake goals
<DexterF> thanks
<stoned> so there is just main, restricted, universe, and multiverse?
<ilba7r> stoned pretty well that is it
<ilba7r> and a ubuntu-backports but you do not need to enable it now
<stoned> oh btw, i got it
<stoned> if you don't ban me for this
<ilba7r> take care
<stoned> oh nm
<ilba7r> stoned am not an admin. but no one get banned here
<stoned> crap, im logged into this other machine for irc
<stoned> i did /exec tail -n on sources list
<stoned> heh
<feistel> hi
<stoned> hey, everything else with the dependency problems went away
<ilba7r> great
<stoned> but now it says only one app kamera that is causing the problem
<feistel> when I create a new user, that user don't have permissions for /dev/dsp
<ilba7r> stoned reinstall it
<stoned> depends on kamera but it can't be installed
<feistel> how I can repair that?
<stoned> reinstall what?
<ilba7r> kamera
<stoned> it won't install
<stoned> dome libgphoto2-2 but not gonna be intalled
<stoned> some*
<DexterF> feistel: well, I'd chgrp dsps to audio and make the user member of that group
<stoned> i don't even want kubuntu man
<stoned> i just want kde3.5 on ubuntu
<stoned> specifically, kde-core 3.5
<aurelien> Hello, I'm a neebie and I've some questions...
<DexterF> unless debian/ubuntu have some config tool for that
<ilba7r> stoned did you try to install kde instead of kubuntu at first?
<Florian-T> stoned: put the kde repo in jour sources.list
<stoned> yes, it wants to install 3.4
<stoned> Florian-T: kubuntu deb in sources, already got it
<aurelien> 1) How can I know which version of KDE is currenty installed ?
<Florian-T> in most kde programs:
<ilba7r> stoned that expalin it then. kde meta package is old. hardly maintained
<Florian-T> the help menu
<stoned> thats why i asked, if i PIn 999 for kubuntu debs in preferences, shouldn't it install packages from latest versios first
<DexterF> aurelien: get familiar with package handlings tools. aptitude or synaptic for example.
<jorik> hey i have a problem ... im trying to make a copy of a DVD and it says: "can't copy disc, cuz its copy-protected"
<ilba7r> stoned for kamera just purge it and install kubuntu-desktop again it might be a dead package
<stoned> i never had camera installed how the hell can i purge it
<aurelien> ok Thanks Florian, I've KDE 3.5, that's cool
<aurelien> 2) and I would like to know how to put the basket on the Desktop
<feistel> DexterF: a way of make that without human intervention?
<ilba7r> stoned, point i am trying to help though i understand your frustration you should cool down
<jpatrick> aurelien: edit ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<jorik> is there anything i can install to make it work copy anyways ?
<DexterF> feistel: ?
<DexterF> jorik: what type of dvd is it you're trying to copy, and with what tool?
<feistel> DexterF: when I create a new user, I need a script in somewhere, which add the new user to sound group
<DexterF> aah, now.
<jorik> DexterF, its a movie and im trying to use k3b for it ... i dont know *which* scheme excactly it uses tho
<DexterF> um, upon user creation, adduser or useradd (or whatever) should ask you what groups the user belongs to.
<aurelien> jpatrick -> the file you mention does not exists
<DexterF> feistel: yup, useradd is scriptable.
<DexterF> jorik: k3b can't "make copies" of video dvds, you need external tools
<Florian-T> join #kubuntu-de
<jorik> DexterF, on the disc in small letters it says "copy protected with macrovision"
<DexterF> who cares about macrovision...
<jorik> DexterF, oh ... i see. so which tools should i use then ?
<DexterF> the real trick should be css, there's a decyphering lib, but it's use is illegal in most countries.
<stoned> its cool
<stoned> i apologize
<stoned> but fuck it
<stoned> i'll fix it myself, and if i can't i'll go back to debian
<stoned> at least it works
<ilba7r> stoned whatever work for you
<stoned> thanks
<ilba7r> stoned you can remove kde meta package
<DexterF> jorik: umm, for unencrypted dvds... *nudge* ... there's dvd::rip. have a look at www.freshmeat-net and choose your poison
<ilba7r> might be the one causing probs
<DexterF> plenty of tools, but don't expect much comfort like on the fly shrinking and stuff. linux folks are not quite there yet ;)
<DexterF>  .net of course
<_ubuntu> i'm using a live CD of Dapper 3 on a powerbook - its actually really good
<jorik> nooo thats ok i just want to clone this dvd lol :-)
<stoned> ilba7r: kde meta package, how would i remove it if it isn't even installed
<jorik> k ill try that, will bbl with questions on how to use the program im about to downlad from sf
<DexterF> ok, but read the manual first.
<ilba7r> stoned i thought it was installed. Sorry i really do not know what esle to do.
<stoned> ilba7r: if you even bothered to pay attention what i've been asking this whole time, you could've helped me better, but I apprecaite it anyway
<nighty6> has anybody experienced very slow mouse resolution on the powerpc (dapper3)?
<nighty6> i tried 'xset m 200' - with no luck
<C2ODe> hi to all
<stoned> I have said multiple times, that I just installed ubuntu sever, and kubuntu-desktop won't install
<ilba7r> stoned if you did not have an atitude problem you would have helped yourself
<stoned> you cought the latter part of it
<stoned> ilba7r: on the contrary, I am the most easygoing and down to earth person you'll pretty much ever meet in your life
<stoned> its just that you started helping me, without really knowing or asking me about my problem
<stoned> though I tried to tell you many times
<stoned> but its ok, im not worried
* os2mac waves
<stoned> btw, if you would to know how i fixed it.  I merely created apt/preferences and pinned 990 for origin kubuntu.org
<stoned> thanks for the effort, too bad you couldn't help me :)
<stoned> now install kde-core wants to install 3.5
<stoned> you might want to add that to you faq or something
<stoned> in case people ask
<stoned> if they dont' want the full kubuntu-desktop and only kde3.5, use your deb source.list entry and pin it
<ilba7r> stoned you can add it your self to ubotu
<C2ODe> i need an help with kubuntu and grub splashscreen: i have update my kernel and i "lost" kububtu splashscreen how to set again?
<stoned> I was originally thinking that pinning should work in theory, i guess this isn't too drastically different from debian is it?
<stoned> anyway
<stoned> have fun
<stoned> soryr i came off as an asshole
<stoned> wasn't trying to be
* ilba7r thinks is spending to much time on xchat. perhaps better to not waste that much time on it
<SkrotFFS> Are there problems installing eclipse (java IDE) in kubuntu dapper?
<DexterF> SkrotFFS: well - do you have any?
<SkrotFFS> DexterF: I get some dependencyproblems
<DexterF> well, then: yeah, there are problems :P ok, for real: like what?
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need a program to record the sound what i hear from my soundcard ,please recomend me something
<DHGE> apt-cache search sound record  - i have never recoreded anything ....
<DjDarkman> k 10x
<Skroten> DexterF: Sorry, my ethernet got unplugged :)
<Skroten> weird.. now it seems to work, think I did a apt-get update in the meantime
<Skroten> DexterF: I do however have a problem with java in konqueror
<Skroten> I get:
<Skroten> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<Skroten> aborting...
<Skroten> When trying http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<DexterF> nope, means nothing to me
<Skroten> okay
<DexterF> running into trouble myself right now
<Skroten> With eclipse or java?
<DexterF> dapper update in general
<DexterF> kmail
<Skroten> I see :)
<Skroten> I upgraded to dapper yesterday
<Skroten> Only problem I had with the update process itself was some stuff that needed to be forced to overwrite
<Skroten> But the configure dialog in kmail was empty when I was done, is that the problem?
<C2ODe> how to change/update the image beetwen the grub menu and the X server start?
<DjDarkman> hy again ,i want to customize the complete look of my kde ,but i don`t understand what kind of themes are for kde and how to use them ,can u give me a link ,where i can find a description of these and how to install them?>
<dan_> i just installed kubuntu hoary. i cant get the sound system to work. the sound card driver works (the audio board was recognized). does someone know what happened?
<sparaflescio> sorry how to change a rpm pack to a deb ???
<DjDarkman> dan_: do you have 2 soundcards?
<dan_> djdarkman: no
<DjDarkman> sparaflescio: sudo apt-get install alien
<sparaflescio> thx
<DjDarkman> np sparaflescio
<DjDarkman> dan_: you don`t hear anything?
<dan_> DjDarkman: no, i dont
<DjDarkman> i mean did you try amarok or xmms?
<dan_> no, i tested it from control center
<DjDarkman> hmmm ,is your soundcard 5.1?
<dan_> honestly, i dont know. its not my computer
<Skroten> hmmm, there's no gl.h in dapper?
<Skroten> nevermind, searched wrong
<DjDarkman> dan_: sudo apt-get install xmms
<DjDarkman> and try to listen to music in xmms
<dan_> ok
<DjDarkman> there you can select the sound system u want to use ,and it`s easy to test these things there
<DjDarkman> i think it should work with alsa
<C2ODe> how to change/update the image beetwen the grub menu and the X server start? (not the menu image)
<dan_> DjDarkman: i tried amaroK, it doesnt work. i also switched through all the sound systems in control center.. none works
<DjDarkman> dan_: if u use amarok ,select alsa in the amaroks configuration
<sparaflescio> DjDarkman srry how to open .rm files ( real media)
<sparaflescio> i haven't found any codec pack u know sm one
<DjDarkman> sparaflescio: w32codecs
<sparaflescio> thx
<DjDarkman> np
<sparaflescio> but i have already installed
<sparaflescio> .....
<DjDarkman> i dunno nothing about real media ,i never used it ,try looking for something on it`s website
<dan_> DjDarkman: there are no engines in amaroK
<dan_> its an empty list
<sparaflescio> ..i have already done .. i 'll found another way
<DjDarkman> dan_: w8 plz
<DjDarkman> dan_: output plugin alsasink
<dan_> DjDarkman: for amaroK?
<DjDarkman> yes
<dan_> where do i find it?
<DjDarkman> engine / output plugin and select alsasink
<dan_> uh, i have amarok 1.2... there is no output plugin option there...
<apokryphos> amarok 1.2 is ooold 8)
<dan_> ok...
<DjDarkman> dan_: then update it
<dan_> but actually my problem is kde because there are no sounds at all
<DjDarkman> i want to customize the complete look of my kde ,but i don`t understand what kind of themes are for kde and how to use them ,can u give me a link ,where i can find a description of these and how to install them?>
<apokryphos> DjDarkman: kdelook.org
<C2ODe> how to restore the usplash image after updating to kernel 2.6.15-1?
<waran> moin moin
<waran> How can I disable this "Switch V-Desktop Menu" after pressing alt+tab (I need this shortcut free for GTKRadiant)
<waran> sorry, I mean ctrl+tab
<rysiek> hi there
<rysiek> quick question: does anybody know a good app for creating CD covers?
<rysiek> like jewel-case inlets etc
<Blippe> rysiek tried scribus?
<Blippe> it might do what you want!
<rysiek> Blippe: m'kay, trying now ;)
<Blippe> rysiek, and if your unsure: https://www.printingforless.com/cdspecs.html
<rysiek> Blippe: I think scribus is a litle overshot for me - I don't need a full DTP app, just a cd cover creator, but thanks for the link
<sambagirl> Web
<Blippe> rysiek if you search in adept, you will among others find disc-cover, cdcover and others
<Blippe> rysiek, kover or kcdlabel might even be better for you then
<rysiek> Blippe: ok, thx :)
<north> hi all
<north> is it not supposed that yesterday was the release of kde 3.5.1?
<hussam> I want to assign a gtk1 theme fro xmms.
<hussam> I made a ~/.gtkrc file and added a:
<hussam> include "/usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk/gtkrc"
<hussam> inside it. this works, now how do I specify the font size?
<muep> how do I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<muep> I wanted to have kubuntu instead and now the gnome stuff is getting on my way
<north> muep: I'm not sure, but what I did was installing kde and replacing gdm by kdm
<north> I think this is enough
<raffaele> in kubuntu how I can start wifi-managere from kde's menu?
* raphink is sorry for the spam yesterday. My connection is back to a normal state now.
<jorik> strange ... when i play this DVD in xine everything works but when i try to copy it in k3b it says "cant copy: disc protected"
<Mias> how can I disable the bg graphics for all dirs in konqueror?
<raffaele> in kubuntu how I can start an application with root privilege from the menu of kde?
<raphink> raffaele: use kdesu
<raffaele> raphink: ok
<triode> hello. How can I enable my Wacom Graphire4 USB digitizing tablet in Kubuntu?
<raffaele> raphink: but now I don't see very well the window opened!!! why?
<dan_> i have kubuntu 5.04, kde 3.4, my sound system doesn't work.. i tested it in control center.. it recognizes the sound card but doesn't play any sound.. i tried to change the sound engines and it didn't work. amaroK and XMMS don't work either
<dan_> what should I do?
<triode> raffaele: you need to add the "kdesu" before the command... you either edit the menu item or you can run the application using the "run command"
<raffaele> triode: yes but when the application start, I do not see very vell the application! non buttons dark color ecc...
<dan_> i have kubuntu 5.04, kde 3.4, my sound system doesn't work.. i tested it in control center.. it recognizes the sound card but doesn't play any sound.. i tried to change the sound engines and it didn't work. amaroK and XMMS don't work either
<dan_> can anyone pls help me?
<triode> raffaele: try "K menu" "run command" and type "kdesu kate" in the command field, that should run Kate as SU
<triode> dan_: check volume control, make sure it's not muted
<dan_> I already checked
<dan_> its not muted
<raffaele> triode: the application start but the font are large!!!
<triode> raffaele:  that's because of the window settings (style) that SU has configured
<dan_> plss help me guys
<triode> dan_: go to K menu --- System settings
<triode> dan_: select "sound and multimedia"
<dan_> triode:what do i do there?
<triode> check that "enable sound system" is checked
<raffaele> triode: how I can sett the font and other for super user?
<dan_> triode: its enabled
<triode> raffaele: Not sure, but probably running the configuration with sudo (kdesu) and making the changes would change the style for SU
<north> raffaele: you can try sudo kcontrol and modify there what you want in "fonts"
<triode> dan_: go to hardware and check which audio device is working
<north> mmm, triode solution is better
<triode> north: it's pretty much the same
<dan_> triode: where can I fin hardware?
<triode> north: I actually like Kcontrol better than Kubuntu's system configurator
<north> and what is the difference between su and kdesu?
<dan_> triode: I found it
<triode> north: kdesu is for kde apps
<triode> dan_: what does it say?
<dan_> triode: the audio device is:autodetect
<north> and what is the point of using kdesu if you can use "su" in kde applications in the same way?
<triode> dan_: select "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"
<triode> north: It asks you the pwd in a graphical window
<dan_> triode: i have selected. now what?
<raffaele> in "kdesu" the fonts and other are differents from "sudo", why? i can syncronized there?
<triode> north: you can't use "sudo kate" in "run command" (for example)
<dan_> triode: i have selected.
<triode> dan_: did it say something about "restarting sound system" or something like that?
<dan_> triode: no
<triode> dan_: did you click "apply"?
<dan_> triode: yes
<north> ok
<dan_> triode: it loaded a bit
<DexterF> did someone here get the r300 xserver working in xorg 7.0 on ubuntu? if yes, how?
<dan_> triode: soun still doesnt work
<triode> dan_: what are you trying to play?
<dan_> triode: i did it again. this time it said:restarting the sound sistem
<triode> dan_: there is a button that says "test sound" in the General Tab
<triode> dan_: try it
<dan_> triode: I pressed it but nothing happened
<dan_> triode: it didnt work
<triode> dan_: when you start kubuntu, in the boot screen, does it say anywhere "setting up alsa card 0" (or 1) and then "OK"?
<dan_> triode: I dont know
<dan_> triode: should I boot and see???
<triode> dan_: no, wait a sec
<dan_> triode: ok
<raffaele> hi
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can set menu shadow in kdeglobals?
<triode> ./configure --enable-hid
<triode> dan_: try this command to see if you have a "card0":  ls /proc/asound/card0
<triode> (nevermind that ./configure --enable-hid, wrong window!!)
<dan_> triode: codec97#0  id  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1c  pcm1p  via82xx
<dan_> triode: thats what it says
<triode> dan_: ok, you seem to have a sound card installed. What player are you using?
<dan_> triode: ive tryed whith amaroK and XMMS
<dan_> triode: do I need another player???
<triode> no, any of those will do
<triode> dan_:  do you have the multimedia codecs installed?
<dan_> triode: i dont know
<dan_> triode: how do i check?
<dan_> triode: do you know how i can check if i have the multimedia codecs installed?
<triode> dan_: check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Skroten> hmm.. I've install
<Skroten> err
<Skroten> I've installed sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb, but java --version says 1.4.2.. how's that possible?
<DexterF> how do I restart X? zap it from kdm?
<seashell11> DexterF: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<DexterF> zap, ok
<sampan> skroten  have you set it to the new java?  ( sudo update-alternatives --config java )
<dan_> can anyone help me?
<dan_> I have a problem whith my sound
<dan_> *with
<dan_> plsss help me guys
<apokryphos> .........
<Skroten> sampan: no, thanks :)
<sampan> skroten  sure thing ... i had the same problem a while back :)
<cbo> hello all, i would like to add more devices to konqueror when i choose media:/, how do i do?
<cbo> hello all, i would like to add more devices to konqueror when i choose media:/, how do i do?
<north> which media do you like to add, cbo ?
<cbo> north: hard disks, that are included in fstab, but don't appear in 'media:/'
<cbo> north: hard disks, that are included in fstab, but don't appear in 'media:/'
<Florian-T> hi there, hava sound problem
<dan_> can anyone plss help me ?
<dan_> ive got a big problem. my sound doesnt work
<Florian-T> i have 2 soundcards
<dan_> ive got only one
<dan_> but my soun just doesnt work
<Florian-T> nothing at all?
<dan_> no
<Florian-T> which hardware?
<dan_> its like it would be muted
<dan_> but its not
<Florian-T> look in the settings of the mixer
<dan_> what do you mean by which hardware?
<dan_> i looked
<dan_> it all lookes fine
<Florian-T> AC97 chip?
<dan_> i dont know
<dan_> how do i check?
<Florian-T> onboard?
<dan_> yes
<Florian-T> then the chances are high enough to be one :)
<Florian-T> look in kmix
<Florian-T> Tab named switches or sonmeting
<Florian-T> sorry for my bad inglish, i'm from germany
<dan_> yes
<dan_> i learn german in scool
<Florian-T> there should be an option external amp
<dan_> also
<dan_> es ist alles eine Scheissse
<dan_> hehe
<dan_> look
<Florian-T> :) very good
<dan_> i found the tab named swithes
<dan_> what next?
<Florian-T> look for external amplifier
<dan_> yes
<Florian-T> is it switched to active?
<dan_> its yelow
<Florian-T> then it should be switched to "on"
<Florian-T> this is what i had to to to get it work
<dan_> its yelow
<dan_> oh.....
<dan_> well.........
<Florian-T> erm, had to do to get it working ;)
<dan_> its on
<javb> hi, i followed all the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.. i did it by installing the fglrx driver from apt-get and i did it the way by downloading the ati driver from ati.com (and following the instructions for it)... none works.. if i do fglrxinfo(having fglrx in driver section on xorg.con) i get
<dan_> but its still doesnt work
<cbo> hello all, i would like to add more devices to konqueror when i choose media:/, how do i do?
<Florian-T> is master volume active?
<javb> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<javb> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<javb> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<javb> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<javb> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<javb> some one can help me?
<dan_> there is no master volume
<Florian-T> on the output tab
<dan_> oh
<dan_> yes
<dan_> its at the middle
<javb> ?
<Florian-T> maybe this helps
<dan_> and its acive
<dan_> what helps?
<Florian-T> to put it louder :)
<dan_> should i switch it on max?
<Florian-T> is PCM active?
<dan_> yes
<Florian-T> give it a try
<dan_> it doesnt work
<Florian-T> hmm, this is all what i had to do
<Florian-T> maybe there are other problems
<muep> my problem is that I want to get rid of the gnome stuff
<dan_> well
<dan_> ill find a solution
<dan_> but im a linux beginner
<dan_> i installed it this morning
<dan_> wel.....
<dan_> you have to uninstall it
<muep> both DEs work great but there is too much clutter in menus
<dan_> muep: you have to uninstall it
<javb> nobody?
<Florian-T> javb: what?
<muep> dan_: yes but there are dozens of packages to uninstall
<muep> uninstalling ubuntu-desktop does nothing
<Florian-T> install kubuntu desktop
<Florian-T> erm, kubuntu-desktop
<dan_> muep: do you know how to uninstall it or do i have do explain it to tou?
<muep> Florian-T: already done that
<Florian-T> and still gnome?
<muep> dan_: I know how to uninstall packages
<Florian-T> forgot to install kdm?
<muep> Florian-T: no, both kde and gnome work
<muep> but do I have to manually one by one uninstall gnome packages?
<sampan> muep, are you running perilously low on disk space?  if not, why not just delete the gnome-items in your kmenu?  why uninstall all the packages?
<sampan> if you right-click the kmenu button, select menu editor -- you can go in and in like 5 minutes remove all the gnome entries from your menu -- don't have to look at them
<sampan> if you do that, just don't forget to hit the 'save' button in the menu editor, or all your changes will be lost (i've done that more than once)
<Florian-T> ok, now i have a problem
<Florian-T> :)
<Florian-T> i have two soundcards
<Florian-T> one onboard
<Florian-T> another plugged via PCI (SBLive)
<Florian-T> my problem is that the onboard card is /dev/dsp
<Florian-T> and the sblive not
<Florian-T> how can i change this
<sampan> florian-t  did you disable onboard sound in your BIOS?
<Florian-T> no i do not want that
<Florian-T> i want to use the onboardcard for skype
<Florian-T> and the sblive for the rest
<sampan> ahhhhh, then someone else will have to help you -- i have no idea how to make dual sound cards work (or even if it's really possible).  good luck :)
<Florian-T> k
<feistel> hi
<feistel> where KDE save the window preferences?
<feistel> the max, min, close buttons, etc
<feistel> windows decortaions
<feistel> window decorations
<almien> ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals or nearby, feistel?
<seicherlbob> why is my kaffeine crashing saying "ressource not available" when i want to watch a mpeg video?
<javb> Florian ---> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2060022#post2060022
<javb> : - /
<almien> lol. that's what kaffeine does, seicherlbob, it crashes.  You were expecting it to be a video player?
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> whats ppl
<shmoolik> ?
<javb> Florian-T ---> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2060022#post2060022
<seicherlbob> almien: well... thought so. what else can i use to watch videos. just installed the codex and wanted to see if they work
<shmoolik> i have a problem installing my printer....
<Florian-T> javb: did you restart?
<seicherlbob> whats a good all purpose media-player for video and audio?
<simlu> seicher - kaffeine is a good one
<simlu> But I prefer amarok to play music though
<seicherlbob> simlu: almien told me kaffeine can't play videos... and when i tried it hang up all the time
<karl> anyone know what I would need to do to get kaffeine to play IV50 files?  mplayer plays them, so I have the codec on my system somewhere, presumably I just need to tell kaffeine where it is?
<simlu> seicher - almien is on crack. kaffein can play video. :)
<simlu> seicher - you just have to install video codecs
<EvanCarroll> Does kubuntu come with the 'kde' package or just the 'kubuntu-desktop' package?
<seicherlbob> simlu: i have allready. amarok could play some mp3 already. just wanted to check the videocodex
<simlu> seicher - did you install xine engine for kaffeine?
<seicherlbob> nope
<simlu> you should do that. it would help
<simlu> you need xine if you want to use your codecs
<karl> what is the advantage ofthe xine engine over the gstreamer?
<karl> vs gstreamer-pitfdll for instance?
<simlu> for me, xine is a lot faster than gstreamer
<karl> what's the downside? ie, why isn't xine the default?
<simlu> that's a good question. I really don't know
<bobesponja>  anyone knows why media:/ only shows my USB and floppy and doesn4t show my mounted hardrives?
<seicherlbob> simlu: i get a couple of errors when trying to play anything in kaffeine: ressource in use or not available
<simlu> seicher - you did install kaffeine-xine package?
<bobesponja> anyone?
<seicherlbob> just installed the xine-ui
<simlu> xine ui?
<seicherlbob> bobesponja: have you had a look at /mnt ?
<seicherlbob> simlu: yes... "the xine video player user interface"....
<seicherlbob> ok... my mistake
<simlu> ok. :)
<simlu> you don't really need the xine player if you plan to use kaffeine to play videos, just the xine engine for kaffeine
<seicherlbob> simlu: ok... thx. right now synaptic seems to be on strike, but i hope i will manage that
<simlu> seicher - good luck. if you need help later with that, don't hesitate to ask me
<bobesponja> seicherlbob:  <Riddell> bobesponja: it's not possible currently
<EvanCarroll> where can i get a list of packages by .deb name that the standard kubuntu install includes
<EvanCarroll> I'm trying to clean alot of shit off my system with debfoster, and i'm wonder if i prune everything but ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop where it will get me
<seicherlbob> ok, i think i'll restart this shit and try again. see you in a while!
<Arcanimus> is OpenOffice GTK Based?
<_mike> anyone feel like helping a linux noob setup a Linksys WUSB54Gv2 on Kubuntu 5.10 .. please :)
<hawking> how can i remove cedegacvs? I had to stop building it cause I recognized I had no space and now I can't find where it is saved? can someone help?
<simlu> mike - is this a wireless network card?
<_mike> yes it's a wireless network card...BUT...it attaches via USB
<_mike> it's more a receiver per se
<simlu> is your card detected?
<owner> you need to use ndiswrapper mike
<_mike> my problems are more to do with general lack of Linux knowledge than they are to do with finding the directions online and following them
<owner> load windows inf driver with ndiswrapper
<_mike> yes I am in the process of trying to install ndiswrapper
<_mike> here's a question I have about installing software though....where should I put the folder?
<_mike> what is the Kubuntu equivalent of Program Files in windows
<owner> the driver or ndisrapper
<owner> ndiswrapper is available from ubuntu repos
<simlu> there's no equivalent. :)
<_mike> simlu..does that mean it's a personal preference and you just manage everything yourself?
<_mike> owner...does that mean I can install it using Adept?
<owner> yes
<kkathman> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Zappa> what application provides the audio volume in the system tray? i seem to have closed it by mistake
<Mias> kmix?
<Zappa> ah yes, thanks
<_mike> ubotu...I dont' have a choice of native support given my type of Wireless Adapter correct?
<simlu> mike - if you're the only user on your machine, you can just install things in your home directory
<_mike> thank you simlu
<_mike> kkathman ... what does !ndiwrapper mean / do ... i'm assuming I run it in the Konsole?
<owner> ndiswrapper is a compatibility layed that allows the use of windows inf drivers
<owner> layer
<kkathman> check out that link that ubotu printed out there and I think that will tell you what you need to know :)
<kkathman> its kinda buggy
<owner> there are some projects to provide native usb wireless drivers
<owner> also your manufacturer may provide drivers for linux
<owner> but unlikely
<kkathman> native support is in ubuntu standard
<kkathman> but it doesnt always work
<simlu> owner - have you heard about a single networking manufacturer that provide drivers for linux?
<kkathman> thats why some people have to try ndiswrapper
<_mike> can you explain to me how to install ndiswrapper using Kubuntu Adept
<kkathman> simlu: yes several do
<shawkins> hey kkathman
<kkathman> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<_mike> [my apologies for my ignorance...but just consider me the Arnie Grape of linux right now] 
<simlu> kkath - who? :)
<shawkins> enfact: you around?
<kkathman> _mike try reading that link
<kkathman> hey shawkings
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> shawkins
<kkathman> hehe
<karl> buggy compared to native support? that's an interesting way of putting it.
<kkathman> haha
<karl> if native support wasn't buggy, there'd be no need for ndiswrapper :)
<JakubS> is it broadcom chipset?
<owner> there is no native support karl
<owner> for wireless cards very lacking in linux
<simlu> exactly, no native support at all
<kkathman> simlu: 3com has drivers for linux for several of their cards
<vge> ya, make it better!! :)
<JakubS> intel too
<karl> precisely, hence my comment that ubotu's auto comment on ndiswrapper isn't exactly very clear and or accurate
<vge> "lucky broadcom owner"
<karl> also, there is extremely limited broadcom native driver support
<karl> but at present, ndiswrapper is far less buggy than the native driver
<_mike> thank you all...i'm going to go try this stuff...but I shall return with more stupid questions shortly!
<dan_> can anyone plss help me?
<karl> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<kkathman> When using a Linux kernel supported wirless card, usually based on the Atheros or the Prism chipsets, Ubuntu will have little or no problem recognizing and setting up the card. The user will now have to deal with the encryption options.
* JakubS is happy intel 2200BG user
<karl> jakobs: lucky you :)
<dan_> ive got a proble with my sound. it aint working. can you plss help me guys?
<JakubS> yeah, it just works
<vge> somebody here is a happy nx6110 owner? :)
<kkathman> karl I just dont agree with that, but thats your opinion :)
<simlu> dan - what isch wrong?
<kkathman> breezy DOES have native support for wireless
<karl> sure, but who ever heard of using ndiswrapper for a card that had native drivers?
<kkathman> karl: please review http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<dan_> simlu: my sound doesnt work
<iantec> hi how will my printer (hp 720 c )wrok? ubuntu doesnt seem to auto detect it
<kkathman> karl more specifically:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide?highlight=%28wireless%29#driver
<karl> which makes the ubotu autotext rather odd
<simlu> dan - you mean, you do not hear anything out of your speakers?
<kkathman> karl no, I dont think you want to use ndiswrapper with native support :)
<karl> the only reason you would choose ndiswrapper is because there are no native drivers, or the native drivers are extremely alpha, so "ndiswrapper is more buggy than native drivers" is what I felt was an odd statement
<kkathman> if your card works under native support, then thats a good thing
<shawkins> kkathman: I got a few questions about python
<kkathman> well, there is no argument that ndiswrapper is buggy.  If your card works under native, then use native :)
<kkathman> shawkins: ok shoot
<kkathman> shawkins: i may not know much, cuz Im just getting into it myself
<dan_> simlu: thats exactly what i mean
<simlu> dan - go in a console and type alsamixer
<shawkins> kkathman: on the CD for my project, I was thinking of having a python program, to make a gui and such, seeing as I will know the distro for which this program will be used on, could I easily include the python program and other such dependencies on the disc  just in case it isn't installed on system
<kkathman> shawkins well that depends
<kkathman> depending on what you are going to use in Python
<kkathman> for instance if you put the project, say in a KDE GUI
<kkathman> you'll need to include the QT libs and PyQT
<kkathman> perhaps others too
<simlu> dan - check if your volume are okay for your pcm, master, etc
<shawkins> ok, well is that part at least possible?
<kkathman> sure its possible
<kkathman> under Gnome its a different GUI thing but I forget what it is
<kkathman> the base libs would be the same tho
<kkathman> and I believe that ubuntu installs python standardly
<kkathman> I dont remember having to install that
<shawkins> yeah, I just don't want to have to worry about any problems running it
<kkathman> but I did need to install PyQT and the QT libs
<dan_> simlu: how do i start the console?
<kkathman> shawkins: it might be a hit and miss or experimental thing you'll need to work with, but I see no reason your logic wouldnt hold
<kkathman> shawkins: just a matter of what you put on the disk
<simlu> dan - I don't know. I'm using KDE, and in my menu it is in the System menu, and the program is called Kconsole
<shawkins> dan_: off my memory, if you are using kubuntu its under the utilities menu, maybe the system menu
<karl> or press alt-f2->konsole which will always work
<shawkins> kkathman: ok, well as long as I can do something with it... I'm good, thanks
<dan_> simlu: i entered alsamixer, now what?
<kkathman> sure np
<simlu> dan - check the levels of PCM, and Master
<kkathman> dan_  alt-f2  and type konsole  in KDE that is
<shawkins> ok, I'm out for now.... dapper is reinstalling on my computer downstairs.... decided to just put one distro on that computer for now.. so I reinstalled it.. talk to you kids later
<dan_> simlu: PCM and Master are at the highest level
<kkathman> cya shawkins
<simlu> dan - and they are not muted?
<dan_> simlu: no
<simlu> dan - well, don't know what to tell you
<dan_> simlu: havent you got any other idears??
<simlu> dan - can you type in your console cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<enki> hi. anybody from czech ?
<SmokeTheDank> im switching from suse to kubuntu
<SmokeTheDank> is there anything I should know?
<SmokeTheDank> how easy is it to get mp3 and all that crap working in kubuntu?
<kkathman> SmokeTheDank: I have both SuSE and Ubuntu dual booted on my machine
<SmokeTheDank> kkathman: why
<simlu> smokethedank - easy
<SmokeTheDank> kkathman: and which do you find better?
<kkathman> you'll find they are equally as easy to get working...the only thing you'll need to learn is the APT packaging system
<SmokeTheDank> i already know about apt
<SmokeTheDank> =)
<kkathman> SmokeTheDank: they are both excellent in their own right
<SmokeTheDank> apts awesome
<kkathman> SmokeTheDank:  yeah I like apt a bit more than YaST
<SmokeTheDank> well do either of you use ktorrent?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> but its available
<SmokeTheDank> what bittorrent client?
<kkathman> i just dont use it
<cbo> SmokeTheDank: qtorrent does fine
<simlu> i use azureus
<SmokeTheDank> i use ktorrent on suse and it always hogs down my system
<simlu> smokethedank - azureus is really nice
<SmokeTheDank> simlu: when i use azureus on here it alwyas stops my downloads at 99.9
<dandielionous> I'm trying to install gtk.  I've installed the dependancies it says it needs.  cairo, atk, glib, pango without a problem.  But when I try to install gtk it says it can't find them.  I've tried to use pkg-conf to correct this and I can't seem to get it to work.  I know I have pkg-conf on my computer.  But no commands are working.  Any suggestions.  Oh also I don't seem to be able to use PKG_CONF_PATH to correct the problem.
<simlu> strange
<MrJangles> anyone familiar with lid.sh ?
<sweet_kate> people while i m installing SOmething can i keep open firefox and xchat?
<MrJangles> shouldnt be a problem
<MrJangles> but its always safe to close all programs
<UcTs> hey people
<UcTs> i have a stpudi problem
<UcTs> with my free cedega
<UcTs> Warning: Language 'en_BR' was not found, retrying without country name...
<UcTs> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<sweet_kate> people while i m installing SOmething can i keep open firefox and xchat?
<sweet_kate> people while i m installing SOmething can i keep open firefox and xchat?
<UcTs> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<UcTs> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<UcTs> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<UcTs> hermes@ubuntu:/cdrom$ Warning: Language 'en_BR' was not found, retrying without country name...
<UcTs> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<UcTs> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<UcTs> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<UcTs> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<UcTs> this is the problem
<UcTs> any can help me??
<simlu> sweet_kate - yes
<chopemax> hi, everytime i want to open a file on a remote samba share konqueror makes a tmp copy of it.. is there any way to actually open it from the remote folder?
<dandielionous> Any thoughts?
<dandielionous> Am I invisible?
<simlu> dandie - did you compile and install gtk yourself?
<dan_> ive got a major problem. my sound doesnt work. can you please help me?
<dandielionous> I am trying to compile and install gtk.
<dandielionous> I can't find a debian for it.
<simlu> dan - you're back. can you go again in a console and type cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<dandielionous> I compiled and installed atk, pongo,glib and cairo.
<simlu> dandie - gtk is packaged for debian, that's for sure
<dandielionous> When I click on the debian link it downloads it to Kate.
<Arcanimus> hatake_kakashi, you three?
<Arcanimus> *there
<simlu> dandie - do you use ubuntu?
<dan_> simlu: shore
<dandielionous> I'm using kubuntu.
<simlu> dandie - you don't like adept?
<dandielionous> I tried using synaptic and can't get gtk.
<dan_> 0 [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<dan_>                      VIA 8237 with CMI9761 at 0xc000, irq 22
<dandielionous> I'm still pretty new at this.
<dan_> simlu: thats what it sais
<simlu> dan - ok thanks
<dandielionous> So I thought I would try downloading and compiling it from tars.
<raffaele> hi! i, have a problem... when a not kde program start, i see this error: "Gdk-CRITICAL" or "GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL" etc...
<simlu> dandie - that's not an easy job to compile and install gtk. :)
<dandielionous> I'm tried the terminal with apt-get, synaptic and compiling and installing. :)
<simlu> dandie - you can download and install gtk with adept
<chopemax> no ideas??
<dandielionous> I can't seem to get adept figured out.
<dandielionous> synaptic is easier.
<dandielionous> The only thing I haven't managed to compile and install is the gtk.
<dandielionous> I compiled and installed pongo, atk, cairo and glib
<simlu> yeah me too I prefer synaptic
<dandielionous> But gtk when I try ./configure says it can't find pongo, atk, cairo and glib.
<dandielionous> So I figure I need to set the path.
<dandielionous> As far as I can figure pkg-conf should help me with that.
<iantec> anyone there?
<raffaele> ehi, any ideas???
<owner> what are you trying to compile dandie
<dandielionous> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2                              .0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
<dandielionous> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<dandielionous> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<owner> dandie why not install them with synaptic
<dandielionous> I'm trying to compile gtk.
<MrJangles> is anyone familiar with lid.sh ?
<dandielionous> I tried to find gtk with synaptic and it doesn't find it.
<owner> you can install the dev packages for those
<simlu> dandie - look for libgtk2.0-0
<owner> for atk, pango, cairo
<dandielionous> When I try to download the deb packages they download to Kate.
<simlu> dandie - or libgtk2.0-dev
<dandielionous> Okay simlu.
<simlu> dandie - it will be much easier for your. As I said, compiling gtk is hard work
<dandielionous> I tried locate in my terminal it doesn't find that.
<dandielionous> I compiled and installed atk, pango, cairo and glib.
<owner> dandie use this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> then you have full access to all the repos
<dandielionous> Okay I clicked on that owner.
<simlu> dandie - not in your terminal, seach for libgtk2.0 in synaptics. :)
<dandielionous> Okay simlu.
<simlu> dan - do you have a wav file on your pc?
<owner> he may need to install synaptic
<owner> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<owner> and if you want to use new sources.list
<owner> sudo kedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dandielionous> I have synaptic
<dandielionous> I'm searching for libgtk2.0
<dan_> simlu: i dont know. but i tried the sound form the control center
<Arcanimus> add the universe repository
<Arcanimus> universe/multiverse
<Arcanimus> and then you have access to libgtk2.0
<Arcanimus> from synaptic
<MrJangles> is there a shortkey to lock screen in kde?
<Arcanimus> not that i know of but you can right click your taskbar, MrJangles, and click add applet and "logout/lock applet"
<Arcanimus> that's what I use
<MrJangles> alrithx
<Arcanimus> np
<dandielionous> Okay I have installed universe/multiverse and I had part of the libgtk2.0 installed.  I am installing the rest of it now.
<simlu> dan - ok, do you have an mp3 file?
<dandielionous> Does this install gtk for me then?
<dan_> simlu: yes, i do
<dandielionous> Kind of sad all the work I've done compiling and it still don't work.
<dandielionous> Of course if there is an easier softer way; I am interested in that. :)
<owner> gtk should be available from synaptic
<owner> just install everything with gtk in the name
<owner> lol
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> Sounds like my procedure. lol
<simlu> dan - ok, in a console always, let's try to play a little song. type gst-launch filesrc location=/path/to/your/mp3/song.mp3 ! mad ! alsasink
<dandielionous> Do any of you know where pkg-conf files are kept?  Or how I would update it?
<dan_> simlu: i tried playing a song, it just doesnt work
<dandielionous> Am I missing something here?
<simlu> dan - you tried with what?
<dandielionous> Okay it looks like I have the gtk libraries installed I appreciate the help.
<dandielionous> Back to my project now.
<dandielionous> ty ya'll so much.
<dan_> simlu: i tried with amaroK and XMMS
<dandielionous> What I'm really trying to do is to install the voice and video for gaim.
<dandielionous> I'm trying to install gaim 2.0 which doesn't seem to have a debian.
<dandielionous> <<<slowly, slowly learning.
<owner> theres a gaim how to in the ubuntu forums
<owner> in fact it works from the directory after using ./configure make
<owner> no need to install
<simlu> dan - that's up to you. the alsasink plugin will tell you if something is wrong with your card
<simlu> dan - so I suggest you give it a try. you have nothing to loose
<dandielionous> I used ./configure for gaim It said I needed gtk.
<owner> oh
<dandielionous> Which is how I got involved in gtk. lol
<owner> lol
<owner> compiling gtk is a big project
<owner> with all the dependencies
<dandielionous> Well I am certainly learning a lot.
<dan_> simlu: ok. can you please write that comand again?
<dandielionous> The problem I think I am having is the path command.
<dandielionous> I don't think the gtk can find the dependencies I've installed.
<simlu> dan - gst-launch filesrc location=/path/to/your/mp3/song.mp3 ! mad ! alsasink
<dandielionous> Which led me to the pkg-conf command.
<dandielionous> And even though I have the pkg-conf on my computer I can't seem to use the extensions.
<dandielionous> ex: pkg-conf --version etc.
<dandielionous> So I tried to use PKG_CONF_PATH and it says it can't find that command.
<dandielionous> Which is why I was asking if anyone knows what package pkg-conf comes in.
<dandielionous> Is it part of the build package?
<dandielionous> Yes, it's a big project. :)
<simlu> pkg-config is the command
<dandielionous> Can you think of a reason pkg-config wouldn't be working for me?
<simlu> if you type pkg-config, it doesn't work?
<dandielionous> Parts of pkg-config seem to work and parts don't.
<dandielionous> I can't seem to set the path with it or get the versions.
<dandielionous> I have tried most the commands and not all of them are working.
<simlu> the versions of pkg-config?
<dandielionous> I was just trying the different commands.  Off the top of my head the one I remember is pkg-config --version.
<dandielionous> Which did not work.
<simlu> strange
<dandielionous> That's what I thought.  I thought maybe it was the directory I was sitting in.
<dandielionous> I made files in my home directory to do all this compiling and installing.
<simlu> well, pkg-config is supposed to be in /usr/bin
<dan_> simlu: i forgot my hard was deleten. i dont have any mp3
<dandielionous> Since I didn't want to mess up my main program.
<dandielionous> Where is the paste bin?
<dandielionous> I tried installing gaim again and would like to show you my errors.
<dandielionous> Aww found it.
<owner> new wine is out wine 0.9.6-winehq-1
<simlu> dan - ok dan
<_mike> hi all, i'm back from my adventures with ndiswrapper and my Linksys USB Wireless adapter
<dandielionous> Please check this out.
<simlu> dan - try this: gst-launch sinesrc ! alsasink
<dandielionous> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/516414
<owner> wine sourceforge server is terribly slow
<dandielionous> I have installed glib and gtk why am I getting these errors?
<_mike> I go in to Network Settings, and it is finding a wireless network device...however I cant edit anything becuase it says "Click the Administrator Mode button"...where is that button?
<simlu> mike - how was it?
<_mike> The network settings window is too big for my screen, and I cant resize it to see whats at the bottom of the window
<simlu> haha
<_mike> which I'm assuiming is where the "Administrator Mode' button is
<_mike> which i need to click to turn on the wireless
<dark_suic> _mike, go to k menu -> run command
<dark_suic> then type there kdesu systemsettings
<dandielionous> Hello dark_suic :)
<dark_suic> hi dandielionous :)
<dark_suic> u got the computer working in the end, dandielionous ?
<MrJangles> i have 2 partitions now, xp and ubuntu, if i get rid of windows, can i install it again, on that same partition without affecting the linux partitions?
<_mike> dark_suic..thank you
<dark_suic> nevermind _mike
<dandielionous> I'm working on a new project now dark_suic .  owner and simlu have been helping me today.
<dandielionous> I have my computer working.
<dark_suic> MrJangles, theory : yes, practice, probably not, sorry
<dandielionous> I'm just trying to install the new version of Gaim 2.0.
<dark_suic> i've been seeing somethings, little things as i don't have too much time
<dark_suic> ok :)
<dandielionous> Thanks to you I've got this far dark_suic . :)
<simlu> mrjandles - I think windows XP will destroy your mbr, so grub will mysteriously dissapear
<dark_suic> well, me and a lot others, but nevermind, we all have been newbies :)
<MrJangles> ya i figured grub wouldnt come back
<dandielionous> Well, you're the one that took the time to tell me about synaptic dark_suic . )
<MrJangles> if i chanced it, what files should i back on linux?
<owner> you can reinstall grub from within ubuntu again
<MrJangles> i guess there isnt much i can backup
<dark_suic> well, it was another one... which i don't remember name, sorry :P who talked about synaptic and made me remember xD
<dandielionous> Well, I guess I'm going to take my dog for a walk and then come back and work on this some more.
<dark_suic> ok :)
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic , owner and simlu for all your help.
<MrJangles> i think i'm just gonna wipe everything
<dark_suic> it's usually the better way if you don't want to do some hard googling :P
<simlu> mrjandles - no need to do that. just get your hands on a livecd
<MrJangles> ewww livecd
<simlu> mrjandles - so if windows xp destroys your mbr (i'm pretty sure it will happen), use your livecd to re-install grub
<MrJangles> ah i see
<MrJangles> i have an old outdated livecd of ubuntu
<MrJangles> would that work?
<simlu> i guess so
<dan_> simlu: the konsole says i dont have alsasink
<simlu> dan - instead of alsasink. try osssink
<MrJangles> is it simple to install grub with the livecd?
<dan_> simlu: write the command oe more please
<simlu> dan - try this: gst-launch sinesrc ! osssink
<simlu> mrjandles - I don't know.. I never installed grub myself. maybe owner can help you
<simlu> mrjandles - there's a man page for grub-install. check it out
<MrJangles> thanks
<dan_> simlu: it says : command not found
<owner> mrjangles http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<simlu> dan - command not found? but with alsasink it didn't say that right?
<MrJangles> excellent, thanks
<dan_> simlu: it said command not found with alsasink too
<owner> dan probably needs to install new alsa
<owner> download and compile
<owner> then run alsaconf
<MrJangles> owner: just to make sure of the steps. using wincd, i delete win partition, install win on that partition, grub will vanish, than follow link?
<simlu> well i guess he just doesn't have gstreamer installed
<dan_> owner: i just installed alsa
<simlu> i thought it was installed with the installation of ubuntu
<owner> dan try sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<owner> it is simlu, but it doesnt work perfectly for everyone
<owner> for a start ubuntu devs left out alsaconf
<owner> it auto detects and sets up your sound chipset
<dan_> owner: it says Couldn't find package gstreamer-plugins
<simlu> his card is detected by alsa
<simlu> I don't think alsa is the problem
<dan_> simlu: then what is the problem?
<owner> dan it should be sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<simlu> install gstreamer too
<benq2006> hey
<benq2006> i have question
<dan_> Reading package lists... Done
<dan_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dan_> Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dan_> is only available from another source
<dan_> E: Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<dan_> thats what it says
<owner> dan http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> use that
<owner> and after it makes one for you
<dan_> owner: ill try
<simlu> i gotta go
<owner> do sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<simlu> catch your later
<owner> replace it with the new one
<dan_> owner: i entered the link
<owner> select all the options
<dan_> owner: what should i do there?
<owner> you are running 5.10 breezy right
<dan_> what?
<dan_> no
<owner> hoary?
<dan_> im running kubuntu 5.04
<owner> okay
<apachelogger> omg
<owner> select hoary sources then
<owner> if you select breezy it will update you to breezy
<owner> select all the checkboxes on the page
<owner> then give me sources.list
<dan_> should i select only those wich work on hoary too?
<owner> yea
<dan_> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<dan_> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<dan_> <head>
<dan_> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<dan_> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<dan_> </head>
<dan_> <body>
<owner> lol
<owner> lol dan
<vge> powned
<dan_> i know
<dan_> so?
<dan_> did you figure it out?
<owner> you paste that file into /etc/apt/sources.list
<owner> overwriting your old one
<vge> use pastebin that link you find in the topic
<owner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dan_> owner: i dont understand
<owner> did it open a new text file for you dan
<dan_> yes
<owner> type sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<owner> in a terminal
<owner> and replace everything with that new file
<owner> copy and paste over the old file
<weedar> A friend brought over an mp3 player (sony, model unknown) and I'm not sure how to mount it, any tips?
<dan_> command not found
<dan_> owner
<owner> do sudo apt-get install kedit
<dan_> look
<apachelogger> weedar: I think it will be mounted automatic if it is supported
<jorik> weedar, normally, just plug it in n itll "just works"
<dan_> my friend is coming in like 5 min
<weedar> but still it'll need a mount point, what device will it be given?
<dan_> he knows kubuntu a lot better
<dan_> you should talk to him
<owner> ok
<jorik> if not, do ls /dev/sd* and see if you spot it there n mount it manually
<owner> but
<owner> you can finish editing your sources.list
<dan_> because i dont understand a thin what your saying
<weedar> no jorik , it doesn't create a /dev/sd* entry
<jorik> weedar, stock kernel ?
<weedar> yeah jorik, 2.6.12-9
<dan_> owner: talk to my friend: hvm
<hvm> yeah, hi
<owner> hi
<jorik> very strange ... does this mp3player work on windows-anything-better-then-98 without any drivers ?
<dan_> yes
<dan_> it does
<weedar> jorik, I can only assume, I don't have windows on this computer and my friend is not computerliterate
<dan_> owner: talk to hvm
<owner> hvm goto http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+sources+generator&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<owner> and select all the hoary updates
<jorik> hmmm, well thing is, if it's just mass-storage it should "just works" (on a stock kernel). but if it doesnt work on eg XP without a driver you're skruwt unless you find a linux driver for it
<weedar> jorik, ok. Thanks though :)
<weedar> jorik, want to hear the embarrasing thruth? I hadn't connected the usb hub to an usb port, it works now :) *blushes*
<jorik> weedar, shame on you !! :D
<jorik> well im off got stuff to see, ppl to do
<dandielionous> Does anyone know how to print the value of a variable for ex: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<dandielionous> Or how I would see the what the current path is set at?
<Tm_T> echo $LANG
<Tm_T> en_GB.ISO-8859-15
<Tm_T> works here
<dandielionous> Are you speaking to me Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> dandielionous: oh yes
<dandielionous> ty Tm_T .
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hi son
<apachelogger> hey mom
<Tm_T> how are you?
<Tm_T> ubotu: what's up
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<Tm_T> :)
* apachelogger is translating
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'm not that cryptic
<dandielionous> All that did when I type echo LD_LIBRARY_PATH is it echoed LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Tm_T> dandielionous: $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Tm_T> $ there ;)
<dandielionous> Okay ty Tm_T  I just tried that and got a blank.
<Tm_T> so it's not set
<dandielionous> I thought about that $ after I asked that.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> That's for a string value correct.
<dandielionous> Okay if it's not set could be part of my problem.
<Tm_T> what's your problem then?
<dandielionous> I guess I have to set the path.
<dandielionous> doh
<dandielionous> lol
<Tm_T> dandielionous: I have it blank too, so what's your problem?
<dandielionous> My problem is that I installed the latest version of glib.
<dandielionous> I'm trying to install gaim 2.0
<larsivi> hei TjaFs
<Tm_T> dandielionous: and?
<dandielionous> pkg-conf --modversion returns a version number of 2.8.3 and 2.8.6
<TjaFs> hei
<Tm_T> TjaFs: hei hei
<dandielionous> ./configure error told me to remove the old version of glib
<dandielionous> Or to modify LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Tm_T> dandielionous: and you installed new glib how?
<dandielionous> I compiled it.
<Tm_T> ok, so you have two glibs then
<dandielionous> But gtk couldn't find it when I wanted to configure gtk either.
<apachelogger> btw, is it just me or is kdesu from 3.5 having big problems?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: haven't noticed, try add/enable root account
<dandielionous> So I think I installed everything in the wrong directories or/and should have removed the old programs.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: you installed new glib wrong place
<apachelogger> Tm_T: is enabled
<dandielionous> I'm just afraid that when I try to remove the old glib that I will remove the new glib also.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: oh then, dunno, should work
<dandielionous> I'm pretty sure I installed it in the wrong place.
<hawking> do any of you know a cool program to view system logs?
<dandielionous> But I'm not sure Tm_T what is the right place.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: just uninstall new one, and then reconfigure it correctly and reinstall
<Tm_T> dandielionous: I'm pretty sure
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well, it stops working after some time ... and I use it quite a lot so it's really annoying :|
<dandielionous> Okay I was thinking of all the dependancies.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: me too, but it just works here, dapperdapperdapperdapper <3
<Tm_T> dandielionous: just glib I think
<apachelogger> aye, dapper :D
<dandielionous> If I uninstall the old glib and reset the path I'll mess up everything else on my system correct?
<apachelogger> should maybe upgrade
<dandielionous> So if I unstall the new one where would the correct directory for glib.
<dandielionous> And if I install the new one in the correct directory will it overwrite the old one?
<dandielionous> Or does the old one still need uninstalled?
<dandielionous> <<<getting confused.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: yes, it will overwrite old one
<Tm_T> and that's exactly what you're doing
<dandielionous> Okay great Tm_T so I should uninstall the new one.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: no warranty with it though =)
<Tm_T> dandielionous: yes
<dandielionous> Do you know what command that would be?
<Tm_T> just do make uninstall where you did make install
<dandielionous> ty so much I appreciate that.
<dandielionous> Okay back to the salt mine.
<dandielionous> Any idea where glib is supposed to go?
<dandielionous> Just on the off chance you might know. :)
<Tm_T> dandielionous: --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<Tm_T> or --prefix=/usr
<dandielionous> What does that do Tm_T ?
<dandielionous> Does that tell me my configuration?
<Tm_T> dandielionous: use that with ./configure
<Tm_T> ./configure --help tell you more
<dandielionous> ty so much I appreciate the help.
<ubuntu> holas
<Tm_T> he had much to say
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off for awhile, dandielionous good luck with it ->
<dandielionous> ty so much Tm_T .
<dandielionous> :)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> are there any experts on samba here?
<malubankudi> hey i installed kubunut using sypatic or w/e
<malubankudi> i was on ubuntu
<malubankudi> but i didnt get the kde desktop, i just got the aps
<Elsan_> Is the KDE javascript fix gonna be put in the repositories?
<apachelogger> malubankudi: have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<malubankudi> yes apache
<lordjoe> malubankudi: 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager' might help... you should also be able to choose kde from gnome's login manager
<malubankudi> from the log in manger?
<malubankudi> o yes when i enter my username and stuff i can tell its kubuntu
<malubankudi> but once i log in its all gnome
<hawking> when I try to run ksystemlog it gets stucked and then killed
<hawking> why is that?
<lordjoe> malubankudi: I think there is a button labelled "sessions" in the lower left that you should look at in the login manager
<seicherlbob> hi! i still cant get kaffeine working. it keeps hanging with the message that ressources are in use or unavailable and then some crazy stuff... can anybody help me?
<leafw> any updates for konqueror?
<Cube-ness> hmm.. question.. how do i get the box thats created when i click/drag on the desktop for icon selection to be filled with a color?
<leafw> anyone aware of the slashdot-reported konqueror vuulnerability?
<hawking> when I try to run ksystemlog it gets stucked and then killed what could be the reason?
<seicherlbob> can anybody help me getting kaffeine and/or totem running?
<hawking> :/ has noone ever tried to run ksystemlog here?
<seicherlbob> yes... mine looks good
<Cerulean> Hey. I'm trying to configure my printer using the KDE Add Printer wizard
<Cerulean> I've selected the device (USB#1) and the printer model (Epson Stylus Photo 810)
<Cerulean> but once I hit next I get the following error:
<Cerulean> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ywfFjx76.html
<Cerulean> What could the problem be?
<Cerulean> I have foomatic-db-gimp-print installed and am running the application with superuser privileges
<C-O-L-T> where can I get all the multiuniverse packages and write to a cd (so those which can play mp3, avi and so on)????
<seicherlbob> C-O-L-T: you need the codecs. hold on a moment
<seicherlbob> C-O-L-T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<seicherlbob> there you see how to enable multiverse and universe support for your synaptic
<Cerulean> No worries. gnome-cups-manager installs the printer just fine.
<hara__> help. why doesn't "display" command show jpg's anymore, it just says:
<hara__> display: unable to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'.
<hara__> display: unable to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'.
<leafw> hara__: you may have installed whatever that changed the configuration for the default fonts, which 'display' (imagemagik) can't find anymore
<hara__> hmm, no idea what that would be. don't understand why it needs fonts to display images...
<Elsan_> Is the KDE javascript fix gonna be put in the repositories?
<[mX] > anyone in here happen to have a thinkpad t42?
<seicherlbob> [mx]  no, but R52. whats the problem?
<[mX] > well everything I read says the built in wifi is supported out of the box
<[mX] > and the device is read, but access to it causes extremely funky things to happen with the system
<[mX] > and the wifi lite doesn't come up on the LED display
<[mX] > not to mention it doesn't actually connect at all
<[mX] > I was using the ndiswrapper with SuSE, but people with T42's online seem to have not had a problem with it out of the box
<seicherlbob> well... sorry for you. but mine worked as mentioned "out of the box"
<seicherlbob> u run kde on ubuntu, right?
<[mX] > no I installed Kubunutu from the install cd, though that's more than likely the same as installing ubuntu and then apt-get'ing the kubuntu dist?
<seicherlbob> have you had a look on Kmenu->System->Networking
<seicherlbob> try to klick trough the "wireless" part there. it helped to get mine running.
<[mX] > yeah well, the problem is not registering the device, but the fact that the drivers aren't necessarily working
<[mX] > hi aseigo :)
<aseigo> you peeps
<aseigo> er, yo peeps
<seicherlbob> well.... sorry then. dont think i can help more than this.
<[mX] > ah it's all good, I'll figure it out.. perhaps I'll just use the ndiswrapper again
<[mX] > thanks
<seicherlbob> np. enjoy your thinkpad!
<Xemanth^> does somebody know with what command i can run job at background? like i run updatedb at background and do something else during it... bg and fg are related to that job thingy
<lordjoe> Xemanth^: just add an '&' to the end of the command
<Xemanth^> so it would be like updatedb& ?
<Xemanth^> yeah thanks _o/
<lordjoe> yes, you can put a space if you'd like also
<Xemanth^> yeah thats the thingy what im looking for :)
<hawking> I accidently deleted /var/log/ is there a way to recover it?
<seicherlbob> hawking: what filesystem?
<hawking> seicherlbob : ext3
<hawking> whY?
<Zappa> anyone have any experience with 5.1 speakers on nforce2 audio? i've set it to 6 channel mode in kmix but i'm still only getting audio out of my front speakers
<seicherlbob> hawking: i'm sorry for you. i had an etx3 aswell and tried to recover files that i deleted incidently.... didnt work at all. sorry, i cant help you, but i feel with you!
<hawking> what fs do i have to have to do recovery?
<dan_> hi all
<dan_> ive got a question
<seicherlbob> hawking: there are a couple of tools that work with ext2. you can give it a try, but for me they didnt work. there are a couple of things you can try. but the most important thing is: set the device read-only. otherwise you will overwrite your files
<bobesponja> dan_: hey
<hawking> ok thank you
<dan_> is thhere some way to see a list of the persons who are logged on  the chanel?
<dan_> bobesponja: whats up?
<cplusplus> hi...i now installed kubuntu
<cplusplus> but how can i login as root?
<dan_> well, i installed kubuntu this morning
<cplusplus> hm?
<dan_> sincerly, i already logged in as root but  i forgot how to do it
<BurgerMann> Hi. If I load up an iso file in K3b, will it then burn the contents of the iso file or just burn the iso file it self?
<bobesponja> dan_: yo want to know who's connected to this channel?
<cplusplus> hm?
<dan_> bobesponja:   yes
<cplusplus> user: root, password: root
<cplusplus> down work
<cplusplus> dont
<seicherlbob> hawking: it is horrible and it takes a couple of days to recover files. but try google and maybe #ubuntu. there are not many people with positive recover experience
<dan_> why not?
<bobesponja> dan_: what software do you use?
<Slaphappy> can anyone tell me where or what is kde3.5 composite extension manager and how i can get it
<dan_> bobesponja: i use kubuntu 5.04
<sampan> burgerman, you can burn the iso as a file or select tools --> burn cd image (to burn it as an iso image)
<rance> hawking: I just got here, what happened?
<dan_> Slaphappy: try getting it from www.kde.or
<bobesponja> dan_: what software do you use to chat?
<dan_> *www.kde.org
<Slaphappy> will look there
<BurgerMann> sampan: thx :)
<dan_> bobesponja: Konversation
<bobesponja> dan_: well can yo usee on the right who's connected to the channel?
<dan_> bobesponja: no, thats why i asked
<rance> bobesponja: Konversation, never saw it till I switched to kubuntu, but I like it now
<dan_> bobesponja: i thaught maye theres some special command
<dan_> rance: KUBUNTU RULLZ
<cplusplus> hello?
<rance> I also like that I can program my authentication to freenode
<dan_> hello
<cplusplus> how can i login as root?
<Flosoft> sudo su
<bobesponja> dan_:  well I've never used konversation without the bar on the right with the list of users connected, that weird yo don't have it, let me check
<Flosoft> in a console
<rance> hey dan_, for a client/workstation its by far my favorite linux so far
<dan_> user root pass root
<cplusplus> and kubuntu login?
<cplusplus> root root dont work
<cplusplus> at kde login...
<Flosoft> well you can't ... Kubuntu is a sudo system
<dan_> rance: i like kubuntu and damien
<bobesponja> cplusplus: "sudo su"
<rance> damien?
<kkathman> please dont activate the root account :)
<rance> never heard of that one
<dan_> its great
<kkathman> its not necessary with ubuntu :)
<dan_> you should try it
<kkathman> sudo is a much better model
<dan_> look guys
<kkathman> more secure
<dan_> ive got a problem
<dan_> with my sound
<bobesponja> Flosoft: yes he can jut "sudo su"
<dan_> it doesnt work
<kkathman> bobesponja: we dont advocate the activation of root
<dan_> do tou have any idea what i should do?
<bobesponja> dan_: to get the list of users?
<kkathman> dan_: when you say it doesnt work, are we talking through a specific Application or what?
<dan_> kkathman: no, the sound just doesnt work. i cant hear a thing
<kkathman> ok..well I dont know what you've done, so I'll start with the obvious...
<bobesponja> dan_: reduce the konversation's window and select the right border with your mouse, then drag it to the left, should do it
<kkathman> system settings, sound and multimedia...be sure its activated
<dan_> kkathman: its activated
<kkathman> ok well thats good
<kkathman> ok
<dan_> ieah
<dan_> *yeah
<rance> does anybody know how to activate and DEactivate cdrom automount in kubuntu?
<kkathman> do you have a speaker in your tray dan_ ?
<dan_> whats a tray kkathman?
<kkathman> hmm you dont have your sys tray activated?
<kkathman> usually on the kicker
<kkathman> at the bottom
<dan_> kkathman: ive got no idea what a tray is
<kkathman> ok... well let me try this...have you looked at the following:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28SOund%29
<bobesponja> dan_: if you sound, you need to add you user to the sound group
<rance> dan_ on a default kubuntu install its on the bottom of the screen in the grey bar over next to the trash can and the clock, it expands to show certian system tray applications
<rance> one would be the speaker volume control panel
<dan_> bobesponja: i already am in the audio group
<kkathman> bobesponja: are you an ubuntu user?
<bobesponja> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> just wondered cuz the things you say dont sound ubuntu-like :)
<kkathman> there is no SOUND group in ubuntu
<dan_> rance: well, i think i dont have a tray
<kkathman> unless its manually done that is
<bobesponja> kkathman: my bad, it's audio
<kkathman> dan_:  you probably just dont have it enabled on the kicker
<seicherlbob> anybody ever used a dualscreen-system on ati?
<kkathman> take a look at the page I sent you , dan_  it shows the common sound issues
<dan_> kkathman: probably. how do i activate it?
<dan_> kkathman: ive already visited that page
<kkathman> dan_: you've gone through ALL of those options??????????
<dan_> yup.........
<bobesponja> dan_: do you have a TV card?
<dan_> and i found up ..........nothing
<kkathman> if you have then you probably have a non supported sound card
<dan_> bobesponja: nmo
<dan_> *no
<kkathman> cuz those pages solve about 99% of supported probs :)
<kkathman> what sound card is it?
<dan_> kkathman: linux recognnized my sound card and sayd its ok
<kkathman> what is it
<dan_> i dunno
<kkathman> dan_: you need to find out the sound card :)
<kkathman> then modprobe it like that page says
<kkathman> obviously you didnt read those pages :)
<dan_> kkathman: how do i do that?
<rance> hey dan_ do an "lspci" from a terminal window and the multimeda audio controller line should tell you what sound card you have
<kkathman> those pages tell you exactly
<dan_> kkathman: look, linux recogized my sound card and said its ok
<kkathman> please dont say you've read the pages when what you are asking the pages spell out completely :)
<kkathman> that doesnt make a difference
<cplusplus> bobesponja how can i change the currant user at kde?
<kkathman> recognizing it and installing the correct driver are 2 different things
<dan_> kkathman: leave it man
<cplusplus> here at kde im not a root user!
<kkathman> I can put a hard drive in my system and it will be recognized but its not going to work untill I do things to it :)
<bobesponja> cplusplus: click on the K icon and Switch user
<dan_> ok
<cplusplus> bobesponja?
<cplusplus> yes
<dan_> so..........tell me what i should do
<cplusplus> but root - root dont work
<cplusplus> make new user?
<kkathman> dan_:  Im telling you to please go through those pages I sent you
<bobesponja> cplusplus: its not root root it's "sudo su" and then enter you normal user password
<dan_> kkathman: look, let me be sincer. i read those pages but i didnt understand a thing
<cplusplus> bobesponja only at terminal!?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: yes
<cplusplus> now iam at kubuntu login...
<bobesponja> cplusplus: what do you mean?
<cplusplus> is there no root user available?
<bobesponja> rhj
<kkathman> ok dan_
<bobesponja> cplusplus: no
<cplusplus> kubuntu session
<cplusplus> oh
<dan_> kkathman: so, what should i do next?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: but you can run application as root if you  want
<kkathman> dan_:  we cant do a darned thing until we know what your sound card is...is it something you installed , or is it on the motherboard
<dan_> its onboard
<bobesponja> cplusplus: start a kde session and then run "kdesu kwrite" or whatever
<dan_> kkathman: how do i find out what my soundcard is?
<bobesponja> dan_: lspci
<bobesponja> kkathman: I suppose it's an intel
<cplusplus> hm
<dan_> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP]  Host Bridge (rev 80)
<dan_> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge
<dan_> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<dan_> 0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<dan_> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<dan_> 0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<dan_> 0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<kkathman> arGHHHH dont paste here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dan_> 0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<kkathman> ugh
<dan_> 0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<dan_> 0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
<zeus> gggg
<zeus> lol
<dan_> 0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South] 
<dan_> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<dan_> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78)
<dan_> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<dan_> thas what it says
<dan_> well srry
<bobesponja> dan_: only past the line that has Audio in it
<rance> theres his sound card
<bobesponja> dan_: too late
<bobesponja> lol
<dan_> lol
<kkathman> its just a standard AC97
<kkathman> hmm
<karvr> anyone know how i can enable the icon view in konqeror to actually work i have media that wont display a small graphic picture to identify it
<dan_> so?
<rance> hey dan_ if its any comfort, thats the same soundcard thats on my pc on my motherboard, and it does work
<dan_> rance: thx
<sampan> another vote of confidence that it's possible to get it working: my laptop with ac97 works fine too
<rance> mine worked right after the box tho
<sampan> mine too
<bobesponja> dan_: that means you have the kind of sound card that work out of the box on linux, so the problem is not with the kernel
<seicherlbob> hawking: if you're still here: just create the directory again and the system should run smoothly. the data will still be lost but as long as you dont need the old log-files you're fine
<rance> hey guys, Ive got a hunch his install cd got a corrupted download, I mean his default kde install isnt right, his ac97 soundcard isnt detected automatically, Im starting to think the cd that he installed from is broken
<dan_> bobeponja: then whats the  problem
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<cplusplus> bobesponja i mounted a ntfs partition! it works with the termonal...i can access it!!
<sampan> rance, what's wrong with his kde?  (iirc from last night he said he's running hoary, not breezy)
<cplusplus> but i dont have enough rights at konqueror!!
<cplusplus> hm...what can i do?
<kkathman> dan_: can you go to the KDE menu and under multimedia choose volume?
<rance> oh man, hoary? ok maybe not then, but if its breezy, what hes describing sure isnt correct
<dan_> kkathman: explain it more detailed. where is it?
<kkathman> K-menu, Multimedia
<dan_> yess...............
<cplusplus> owner: root, group: root <--- bobesponja
<bobesponja> cplusplus: that's cause you didn't give the right permissions
<cplusplus> how can i change it?
<dan_> kkathman: what should i select in multimedia?
<kkathman> dan_:  Volume control
<dan_> there isnt  such a thing
<kkathman> ??
<dan_> isnt kmix good?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: what does you fstab line looks like?
<kkathman> yes thats fine :)
<dan_> ok
<dan_> what next?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: only past the line with the ntfs line
<kkathman> well if you had your sys tray on, you could see the speaker :)
<cplusplus> /etc/fstab ?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: yes
<dan_> where?
<cplusplus> no permission
<cplusplus> hm
<kkathman> dan_ right click on your kicker and choose add applet to panell
<kkathman> dan_:  then choose System Tray
<bobesponja> cplusplus: cat /etc/fstab
<kkathman> you should see the speaker there
<hyphenated> I looked in the unofficial FAQ mentioned in the topic... how can I stop kaffeine loading when I insert a DVD in the drive?
<dan_> kkathman: there is no system tray in the list
<dan_> kkathman: i probably dont have it
<cplusplus> bobesponja the ntfs partition is not listened
<sampan> O_O
<cplusplus> first unmount it?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: yes
<kkathman> dan_ you are runnin KDE right?
<dan_> right
<kkathman> dan_:  do you see the option "Add APPLET to panel" ??
<kkathman> not Application
<dan_> yes
<kkathman> but Applet
<sampan> weird -- maybe rance is right and the install cd is messed -- b/c he -should- have sys tray applet (even if it's already on, it would still be in the add applet panel, just greyed out)
<kkathman> and when you click it, system tray isnt there?
<dan_> yes
<bobesponja> cplusplus: there is a tool in kubuntu to mount partitions
<twan> so how can I list running processes and kill running processes, in terminal?
<dan_> exactly
<kkathman> dan_: if its not, either you have something odd, or the system tray is already on your kicker
<sampan> twan, ps aux will list processes
<dan_> well..........
<dan_> how does the system tray lok like?
<bobesponja> cplusplus: if you don't find it, google: mount ntfs partition linux
<bobesponja> :)
<dan_> kkathman: system tray is displayed in the list but it isnt active
<kkathman> dan_:  it has little icons like a clipboard with a K on it, for instance
<dan_> well then
<kkathman> usually on the right side of your kicker
<dan_> i have it displayed
<kkathman> next to the clock
<dan_> yes
<dan_> y see it
<kkathman> ok...do you see a speaker icon there?
<dan_> yes
<kkathman> good.. click that
<dan_> i did
<kkathman> click "mixer"
<twan> it keeps saying firefox is running but not responding, but i checked my processes and it isn't there
<dan_> i did
<sampan> twan, ps aux
<sampan> errr
<sampan> twan, ps aux| grep firefox
<Slaphappy> or killall firefox
<sampan> does that return two lines?  or just one (showing grep firefox)
<Slaphappy> or killall mozila-firefox
<kkathman> dan_:  ok... now do you see a bunch of sliders?
<dan_> yes
<dandielionous> Has anyone actually got gaim vv to work?
<dan_> they are all active an switched up
<dandielionous> gaim voice video
<kkathman> dan_:  ok... at the top of the sliders, there are little green lights
<dan_> yes
<dan_> they are all green
<kkathman> all of them?
<dan_> yup........
<dan_> i engaged them
<dan_> thinking maybe thats the problem
<dan_> should i deactivate some of them?
<dan_> wich?
<cplusplus> umount /Daten sould work?
<kkathman> dan_:  ok...now be sure that the volume levels on master, PCM and the AC97 one is high
<kkathman> the others can be too if you want
<vge> ubuntuforums down again?
<dan_> yup........
<dan_> they are all high
<hawking> vge : yeah
<kkathman> dan_:  ok...click the SWITCHES tab
<kkathman> dan_:  what "lights" are on here?
<dan_> external amplifier
<dan_> and.........IEC 958 Capture Valid
<cplusplus> umount /Daten  bash: /Daten not found...
<cplusplus> /mnt/Daten ?
<dan_> those 2 only
<kkathman> dan_: switch on the IEC958, the IEC958 output also
<kkathman> your title may vary
<dan_> wich ones?
<dan_> ive got a bunc of IEC 958
<kkathman> anything having to do with IEC958
<kkathman> and/or AC97
<dan_> ok
<dan_> i did
<kkathman> ok close that panel
<kkathman> and try something
<dan_> should sound work now?
<dan_> ok
<kkathman> preferable
<kkathman> best way is to reboot and see if you get sound on boot :)
<kkathman> or pretend you are going to sign off :)
<dan_> kkathman: it still soent work
<kkathman> hmmm
<dan_> i cant boot right now
<kkathman> ohh ok
<dan_> im downloading some sound packages
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> let that finish then
<dan_> hoping that will solve the problem
<dan_> kkathman: keep in touch
<kkathman> dan_:  ok...I need to leave for a bit to pick up my wife at the airport tho
<dan_> kkasthman: how old are you?
<kkathman> im an old man :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> prolly by your standards at least :)
<dan_> kkathan: lol. im only 14
<kkathman> Im your dad's age probably if not a little older
<kkathman> I have a son thats 16 one thats 23 and a daughter 21
<dan_> hope youll live old
<bobesponja> dan_: do you have mplayer?
<dan_> bobesponja: mplayer= madia player?
<bobesponja> dan_: yo udon't have it
<cplusplus> bobesponja i unmounted it but its not visible in /cat/etc/fstab
<dan_> bobesponja: i have Kaffeine, amaroK, XMMS............
<dan_> loog guys
<bobesponja> cplusplus: I said type the commmand "cat /etc/fstab" :)
<dan_> i have to reboot
<dan_> buh-bye
<dan_> brb
<twan> How can I check if I'm logged in as root?
<cplusplus> bobesponja yes i am right!
<cplusplus> cat /etc/fstab !
<bobesponja> cplusplus: what is you ntfs device? /dev/something?
<gold> I had to reinstall kubuntu then I upgraded to kde 3.5. After I upgrated to kde 3.5 system:/media only shows my cdrom drive. Privously both my hard drive partitions were included in my system:/media (the screen you get from clicking on Media from the System Menu in the dock) Do you know how to add the partitiions back into system:/media? both partitions are mounted.
#kubuntu 2006-01-27
<bobesponja> cplusplus: anyway, just "mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/hdax /mnt/ntfs"
<bobesponja> dan_: what's up?
<dan_> bobesponja: my sound still doest work
<dan_> bobesponja: why the************************** is this happening to me?
<dan_> bobesponaj: im sleepy! ill go sleep! see u later
<Slaphappy> hi... i have installed kbfx for kde and i changed kicker background but my taskbar buttons are the same gray color.. how can i can this to transparent?
<Slaphappy> like he did here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28319
<Slaphappy> first picture on that page
<drunkpikachu> had anyone here installed ubuntu on a laptop which has a hardware on/off button for the wireless card?
<Steven_M> Does anyone know how to solve my system:/media problem?
<bobesponja> I think dan_ went crying
<halibut> I am having really big problems installing kubuntu, I get a message "there was a problem installing the selected software......."
<halibut> "one or more packages failed to install"
<halibut> Then my install seems to be really corrupt
<halibut> md5sum on iso was fine, I have burnt 3 times now and all installs have failed, but seems to have different consequences each time
<halibut> Once I got a bootable system but it crashed when I tried to do anything...
<hyphenated> I found the answer to my DVD loading kaffeine thing with google. had to edit /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml by hand to stop it loading
<Steven_M> someone please help me.
<apachelogger> Steven_M: what is the problem?
<Steven_M> apachelogger: I had to reinstall kubuntu then I upgraded to kde 3.5. After I upgrated to kde 3.5 system:/media only shows my cdrom drive. Privously both my hard drive partitions were included in my system:/media (the screen you get from clicking on Media from the System Menu in the dock) Do you know how to add the partitiions back into system:/media? both partitions are mounted.
<apachelogger> Steven_M: downgrade to 3.4
<apachelogger> that's a bug in the 3.5 package, the hdd's are only shown when accessing as root
<neoncode> apachelogger: When Is that getting fixed?
<apachelogger> no idea
<tictric_> neoncode: I read it's supposed to be in cvs by now
<halibut> any ideas why I cant install?
<Steven_M> apachelogger: but I've had it working fine in 3.5 before.
<apachelogger> really?
<bobesponja> Steven_M: I asked Riddel cause I have the same problem
<apachelogger> kinda impossible
<apachelogger> I know no one with a workign system slave
<bobesponja> Steven_M: <Riddell> bobesponja: it's not possible currently
* neoncode feches updates in adept and finds that he has 29 upgradeable packages
<bobesponja> Steven_M: [19:17]  <Riddell> bobesponja: some combination of KDE and hal's fault
<apachelogger> hal, grrr :|
<Steven_M> quite anoying
<cplusplus> i found somth very interesting: http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<apachelogger> anyone using amaroK 1.3.7 and would like to upgrade?
<halibut> Is the kubuntu installation all console-like (I dont know how to describe this? I think it means not in X ? )
<cplusplus> i sould add this to my fstab: /dev/hda5 /mnt/Daten ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0         ???
<apachelogger> halibut: it is
<apachelogger> debianlike
<cplusplus> bobesponja?
<halibut> apachelogger, do you know what could be causing my problem?
<thad> is ubuntuforums.org not working for anyone else?
<Steven_M> apachelogger: this might sound stupid but how do I downgrade to kde kde 3.4?
<halibut> thad, it didn't work for me
<apachelogger> halibut: I dunno the problem ;-)
<bobesponja> cplusplus: /dev/hda5  /mnt/Daten ntfs  defaults  0  0
<apachelogger> Steven_M: I never downgraded something :|
<apachelogger> google might know
<thad> ok, just wanted to make sure i hadn't done something to break it. :-)
<halibut> apachelogger, up about 60 lines :)
<shawkins> halibut: hey, one second on your problem
<caos> #exit
<halibut> It
<halibut> I
<cplusplus> and now run mount -a  right?
<halibut> oops
<halibut> I am using Sata drive and kubuntu 64 CD  shawkins
<bobesponja> cplusplus: mount /mnt/Daten
<apachelogger> halibut: re-download ;-)
<apachelogger> might be the easiest solution
<shawkins> halibut: ok.... you mean terminal like... or something... do you have it on another computer where I can give you commands for right now or?
<shawkins> apachelogger: may not be...
<shawkins> apachelogger: he may get the same problem...
<cplusplus> first create a dir?
<caos> #leave
<halibut> apachelogger, i have downloaded twice, burnt 3 times, checksum on both downloads was fine, and I did the integrety check on the installer menu and it was fine
<Steven_M> is there a version kde in between kde 3.4.3 and 3.5?
<shawkins> no
<apachelogger> halibut: listen to shawkins
<shawkins> halibut: is this on another computer? or the one you are on now?
<halibut> shawkins, the one I am on, I'm booted in to windows at the moment
<shawkins> halibut: crap... ok, well heres some commands, off the top of my head, but they should work fine
<shawkins> halibut: when you get to terminal type in 'startx'
<shawkins> halibut: it 'should' start up
<shawkins> halibut: if that doesn't work, try typing in sudo startx
<cplusplus> there is a problem
<shawkins> cplusplus: what?
<shawkins> halibut: when you do that, if it doesn't start up, I'll need you to tell me what it says
<cplusplus> i can see the hda5 at konquaror
<cplusplus> dir /mnt/Daten cant be opend.
<cplusplus> hm
<halibut> shawkins, but it was the installer that failed?
<halibut> It just borked, and each time I installed it it borked in a different place...
<Steven_M> got to go, see ya
<thad> soo..does anyone know how one could edit /etc/sudoers after somehow deleting the only user account from the list of allowed sudoers?
<halibut> shawkins, I will try to install from a ubuntu cd and then get the kubuntu package
<sampan> thad, i think you might boot into recovery mode (single user-root access) and then sudo visudoers  to edit the file to put your reg user back in
<sampan> but never having done it, i'm not exactly talking from experience ;X
<sampan> errr, probably don't have to put "sudo" since you'll already be root -- DOH!
<thad> sampan: i was hoping there would be something like that. any idea how to do that, though?
<m0ns00n> If you don't have the boot option, try knoppix or something to boot with
<thad> is it selectable from the kdm?
<thad> oh, i do have a knoppix cd! i knew that would come in handy!
<sampan> not from kdm, right at the grub menu ... if you don't have that boot option, then m0ns00n is right, use a live cd
<thad> will knoppix be easier than recovery mode, do you think?
<m0ns00n> Depends on your hardware
<m0ns00n> The more graphical the easier it gets in my book :-)
<m0ns00n> And then you also get all the features
<thad> yeah, i agree.
<aseigo> Riddell: pingy?
<cplusplus> shawkins maybe chmod will help?
<cplusplus> whats only read?
<cplusplus> 444?
<thad> ok, i'll go try that and come back later to ask more questions. thanks, all.
<sampan> good luck
* sampan crosses his fingers for thad
<sampan> bah, it's visudo, not visudoers ... hope my mistake doesn't muck him up
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Hello
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<aseigo> Riddell: hey dude. did you get my privs from yesterday
<Riddell> aseigo: don't think so
<aseigo> Riddell: how long would it take to "whip up" a kubuntu live CD with a custom wallpaper?
<aseigo> Riddell: i ask because they are having some probs here at LCA and need a live cd to use at some of the terminals
<Riddell> aseigo: a few hours of tinkering with the gnome live-cd scripts probably
<m0ns00n> :-)
<aseigo> Riddell: they will use kubuntu (and thus kde) if we can get one together today
<Riddell> aseigo: I'm afraid I'm unable to just now
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Hooray!
<aseigo> Riddell: ok. no problem. just thought i'd ask =)
<Riddell> aseigo: ask amu to do it
<Riddell> he knows how to do it
<Riddell> amu@tr.debian.net
<satempler> Riddell: thanks of the amarok
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: do you have time to answer a few questions?
<apachelogger> arr, amaroK :D
<satempler> when is the transparincy going to get better
<m0ns00n> DaSkreech: sure
<satempler> I heard 7 makes it better
<satempler> X11R7
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: You are the main person to speak to about adept correct?
<m0ns00n> 7 is the same features as 6.9, so.... only modular/new codebase
<m0ns00n> DaSkreech: No I doubt that
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Oh :(
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> Sorry
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: can you answer anything about adept?
<m0ns00n> sure
<m0ns00n> I use it from time to time
<satempler> m0ns00n: is dapper goin to have an update notifyer and automatic update
* DaSkreech grins
<m0ns00n> satempler: How come I'm suddenly an expert =)
<DaSkreech> That was one of my questions
<satempler> i don't know
<m0ns00n> somebody in here being called something like monsoon or?
<larsivi> DaSkreech: mornfall over at #kde-devel developed it, if that is what you need
<satempler> DaSkreech started it
<m0ns00n> haha
<sampan> lol
<m0ns00n> :-)
<satempler> is #kde-devel user friendly
<m0ns00n> I can act as if I know it
<m0ns00n> :-)
<satempler> or is it develoopers only
<apachelogger> satempler: doesn't the name tell?
<apachelogger> #kde is for users
<apachelogger> -devel for development stuff etc.
<satempler> right
<satempler> got it
<satempler> what about the slowness of transparancy and shadows
<hatake_kakashi> ok, this might be a nice and easy question, is it possible to get the latest kubuntu released kernel source from the repo?
<satempler> why is enlightenment so much better at it
<satempler> (shadows that is)
<_anton> hey all
<satempler> they have evas for shadows
<satempler> is kde going to get that
<apachelogger> kde is going to get xgl support, that's it
<apachelogger> support working x features
<_anton> could someone give me some help on kubuntu and root plz ?
<apachelogger> and shadow etc. isn't working most time
<apachelogger> _anton: what's the problem?
<m0ns00n> The shadows are slow because the framework of drawing them is probably crap ;-)
<m0ns00n> The shadows are a hack at the moment
<_anton> instructions on karoshi website says to run Karoshi Setup from the cd to get root user to work
<_anton> but I cant run it
<_anton> a black window opens and closes and thats it
<_anton> if I drag it to a konsole window and run it I get a permission denied
<apachelogger> O.o
<_anton> this is straight after installation
<hatake_kakashi> anyone?
<apachelogger> haven't got
<apachelogger> _anton: sudo [file]  ?
<apachelogger> what is karoishi
<satempler> ha ok
<apachelogger> no idea
<satempler> kde guys say its an Xorg hack
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<_anton> yeah its to enable root user on kde
<_anton> karoshi is an education linux server system that installs ontop of a linux distro
<apachelogger> you probably mean on kubuntu :p
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=show&redirect=EnableRootLogin#head-8352bb412ccfc81b89a48144986e8690c66e338c
<_anton> basically a pdu, etc
<satempler> every one look at this video if your laptop had tpm you have it http://mirror.inode.at/data/tc/
<satempler> the kernel even has it
<_mike> For any of you who were helping me many hours ago to set up my Wireless USB Adapter...thank you, it is now fully functioning
<_mike> I appreciate the help
<Riddell> aseigo: e-mailed
* Riddell goes to bed
<DaSkreech> Night Riddell
<_anton> ah, thanks guys, gonna go try that :-)
<_anton> as always helpful guys in IRC chan save the day :-) much apriciated
<kkathman> _mike thats good to hear...what was the the missing link that got it working?
<_mike> I'm not really sure ... I think it was just my general discomfort with Linux ... you have to realize that Ndiswrapper was only the 2nd program I've ever installed
<satempler> is there a schedule for updates
<satempler> like patch tuseday for windows
<aseigo> Riddell: thanks
<DaSkreech> satempler: Pretty much no :)
<satempler> Dang DaSkreech you every where
<satempler> there needs to be
<DaSkreech> Sounds like you have a fundamental misunderstanding if how Linux works
<DaSkreech> Why?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I read something about a kdelibs security patch supposedly coming today...but I havent seen anything in my Adept...know anything about that?
<satempler> well how am I going to know when a patch is relesed
<kkathman> satempler: it will be available via Adept
<satempler> well kkathman i know that but that not what I am saying
<satempler> eather an auto updater is needed or ........
<kkathman> satempler: you wanted to know when a patch was available...thats how you know
<kkathman> satempler: there is no autoupdater in Ubuntu like, say YOU in SuSE
<satempler> come to think of it there is somthing in the repos that dose just that
<larsivi> satempler: it's in adept, but the updates are commented out in the sources.list by default
<DaSkreech> security updates?
<satempler> kkathman: no but there is notification of such updates
<satempler> ya
<satempler> larsivi: I un commented them
<kkathman> satempler: I just get mine via announcement through KDE.org or various feeds, or when I do my Adept update each night
<satempler> no there is and apt-get tool to automate this process but i for got the name
<larsivi> satempler: My kdelibs were just updated in any case, did you fetch updates?
<satempler> cron-apt
<kkathman> satempler: I much prefer to manually run Adept and actually SEE whats going to be done
<satempler> kkathman: it will tell me
<satempler> in email
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> kewl
<DaSkreech> :-)
<satempler> ya
<kkathman> if it does it for you  go for  it :)
<satempler> isn't it
<satempler> i am
<satempler> i prefer not to think about it
<twan> what is the standard C compiler that comes with ubuntu, and where is it located?
<DaSkreech> twan: None
<twan> thanks
<DaSkreech> twan:  try install build-essentials
<larsivi> will give you gcc 4
<twan> too few arguments
<sampan> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<twan> NICE
<twan> thanks
<kkathman> satempler: you might wish to Google cron-apt and read some of the things about it
<sampan> am i going to have to restart kde after updating the new libs?
<twan> XmL parser is required for intltool?
<kkathman> sampan:  I did
<satempler> no kdelibs
<satempler> but then again I am running KDE 3.5
<twan> XML:Parser perl module is required for intltool is the error I'm getting
<kkathman> sampan: no kdelibs?
<larsivi> satempler: I'm running 3.5 too
<kkathman> Im on 3.5 also
<sampan> the kdelibs were there for me
<kkathman> me too sampan
<satempler> not me
<sampan> if i'm gonna have to restart kde, i might as well finally upgrade the kernel too i suppose
* sampan watches the beautiful 62 day uptime bite the dust ;/
<satempler> i did adept-updater
<kkathman> sampan:  you dont necessarily need them unless you are compiling I guess
<nalioth> the only time you need to restart linux is when YOU want to
* sampan would prefer never to restart ;X
<nalioth> i upgraded my kernel when it came out 2 or 3 days ago, and haven't restarted since
<DaSkreech> nalioth: or when there is a kernel upgrade
<kkathman> satempler: and so it follows if you didnt install them, they would not update :)
<DaSkreech> I think
<sampan> nalioth does that mean you're still running the old kernel?  but the new one is there, waiting till next restart?
* DaSkreech grins
* sampan assumes that's the situation
<nalioth> sampan: correct.
<sampan> k, thanks :)
<_anton> ok guys next stupid Q ;-p how do I install a .rpm in kubuntu
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  you dont have to reboot aftre a kernel upgrade either :)
<kkathman> cours you wont be using th new one :)
<DaSkreech> I know but then ... why upgrade
<satempler> what the kdelibs
<satempler> hell I have the devel libs
<kkathman> !kdelibs
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, kkathman
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> satempler: they are the core libraries for KDE
<sampan> another stupid question ... if i upgrade the kernel, will it overwrite the old one on next boot?  or will i have a choice?  and a 3rd dumb question, do i need to uninstall and reinstall nvidia drivers with a kernel upgrade? or does all that stay unchanged?
<satempler> well then I have them
<kkathman> satempler:  if you are compiling a source for KDE you'll likely need them
<satempler> no I needed to compile kmplayer from source
<kkathman> satempler: do this at a konsole  dpkg -l | grep kdelib
<kkathman> that will show you which ones are installed
<satempler> 3.5.0
<satempler> kdelibs4c2
<kkathman> then you can do an apt-cache search kdelib and see whats available
<DaSkreech> sampan: You have a choice on next boot
<_anton> anyone ?
<satempler> the same
<satempler> but I have had these since last night
<satempler> when I installed
<sampan> thanks daskreech -- much prefer choice!  :D
<satempler> and did my first update
<satempler> are thoses the same
<moj0rising> Hello! I have a filesystem question....
<moj0rising> ...I am putting a laptop together for someone...
<satempler> moj0rising: whats the question
<moj0rising> ..it is a p2/300...
<moj0rising> ..should I use ext2 or 3?
<satempler> ext3
<kkathman> ext3
<moj0rising> which will be faster on this system?
<nalioth> moj0rising: ext2
<nalioth> woops
<nalioth> moj0rising: ext3
* DaSkreech laughs
<moj0rising> haha.
<kkathman> its unanimous
<satempler> journaling is fast on any system
<sampan> lol
<satempler> ext3 journaling
<kkathman> nalioth loves reiserfs tho
<kkathman> hee hee
<satempler> you will know this if you ever get fscked
<moj0rising> ah, I asked because I thought I read somewhere journaling is slower on ano older system.
<satempler> i meen the file system check disk thing not a bad word
<moj0rising> I know th fsck will probably be better.
<nalioth> kkathman: shut yo' mouth
<kkathman> hehe
<moj0rising> OK. Cool. I'm gonna go ahead and put ext3 on it.
<_lEo_> hey all
<moj0rising> You guys rock! thanks.
<satempler> ext2 what is it good for any way
<_lEo_> anyone knows for how long has ubuntuforums been down today ?
<kkathman> actually SUSE installs reiserfs standard...so I tried it...it doesnt seem to be faster or slower than ext3 actually
<moj0rising> ah.
<satempler> kkathman: reiserfs isn't supported any more
<satempler> i heard
<_lEo_> knock knock
<kkathman> hmm well its default for SUSE 10
<kkathman> so I guess what you heard was out of date, or somethin
<satempler> kkathman: is't always been default
<Xemanth^^> i just actually notice only thing that at least ext3 is recogniced in partition magic
<kkathman> I think ext3 is default for ubuntu
<moj0rising> yeah. It is.
<Xemanth^^> yes it is
<satempler> it is
<Xemanth^^> =)
<kkathman> shrug
<hatake_kakashi> kkathman: depends on what you want to do with it.. reiser is good with small files because of its file allocation size IIRC
<satempler> and most other linux distros
<hatake_kakashi> reiser uses b*tree fs
<kkathman> hatake_kakashi: yah...I guess thats why some of the newer distros are using it
<kkathman> its a relatively new fs as I recally
<hatake_kakashi> well, afaik SuSE is one of the companies that likes reiser
<kkathman> hatake_kakashi:  yep
<hatake_kakashi> new fs? I don't think its that new but then again
<satempler> its as new as ext3 and xfs and jfs
<Xemanth^^> i don't like suse
<satempler> but ext3 is and extension of ext2
<Xemanth^^> i tried suse 7 and din't like it, its really bad
<hatake_kakashi> with journal
<Hitchhiker90> :)
<Hitchhiker90> (:
<kkathman> ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<satempler> xfs is SGIs controbution
<moj0rising> I've tried 9.3. It is pretty slick.
<hatake_kakashi> kkathman: yup
<moj0rising> Kubuntu is better though.
<kkathman> 10.0 is pretty cutting edge actually
<satempler> jfs is IBMs
<moj0rising> apt and speed reasons.
<moj0rising> in my opinion.
<kkathman> but frankly I havent seen anything in SUSE thats arguably better or worse than kubuntu/ubuntu I guess
<hatake_kakashi> xfs is nice, I love its balanced b*tree but the last I recall is that it requires a reliable power, or you get messed up fs if it crashes
<kkathman> except the package manager I guess
<satempler> though resume is faster using a 100mb /boot part using ext2 or 3
<Xemanth^^> :D
<moj0rising> the gui config tools are pretty slick in suse.
<moj0rising> but I don't like to get too comfortable with them.
<kkathman> moj0rising:  yeah and the package manager is nice
<twan> does ubuntu have the df command installed?
<kkathman> but each distro has its own
<moj0rising> because I like to have the command line mastered and not forget it.
<kkathman> twan yes
<larsivi> I didn't much like Yast, it seemed slow
<Xemanth^^> apt is the best
<moj0rising> twan, you can try which df or man df to find out stuff like that if you want.
<moj0rising> larsivi, I agree.
<moj0rising> it's very neat, but not as fast as apt.
<kkathman> YaST seems slow yes but probably no slower than say, Synaptic
<kkathman> if you turn updating off
<larsivi> But then i don't used synaptic either :)
<satempler> no synaptic is 100x faster than YaST
<kkathman> yah I use apt-get
<moj0rising> I like adept. It is pretty fast.
<kkathman> and rpm
<kkathman> lol
<satempler> apt-get is 1000x faster than Synaptic
<kkathman> easier and faster
<moj0rising> It probably depends on the servers more than anything else anyway.
<satempler> apt-get has super cow powers
<Xemanth^^> yeah
<Xemanth^^> aot-get is jesus alike
<Xemanth^^> apt*
<moj0rising> haha.
<satempler> lol
<moj0rising> I'm gonna go load up this laptop w/ kubuntu on ext3. Thanks again for your help!
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get is just a front end for dpkg, like synaptic and all is a front end for rpm
<Xemanth^^> moj0rising: what laptop ?
<satempler> but I like apt-get build-deps
<_anton> ok ppl, can anyone tell me if this is right plz
<_anton> apt-get install Xdialog-2.1.2-1.i686.rpm
<moj0rising> older laptop I'm giving away.
<satempler> YaST can't beat that
<moj0rising> ibm thinkpad 390
<hatake_kakashi> _anton: no
<Xemanth^^> moj0rising: aj, i have Acer 5024 :P
<_anton> ok, whats not right ?
<moj0rising> cool.
<hatake_kakashi> _anton: apt-get afaik uses deb not rpm
<_anton> I only have rpm
<hatake_kakashi> for that you need rpm to read .rpm files
<satempler> apt-get 4 rpm
<moj0rising> later.
<hatake_kakashi> didn't they call those apt-rpm ?
<satempler> i guess
<DaSkreech> apt4rpm
<satempler> ya
<satempler> thats it
<satempler> though Fedora made it harder to use
<satempler> I don't like yum
<satempler> yum is slow
<nalioth> yum is better than yuch
<satempler> yum sucks
<aseigo> yum is better in recent releases, but yes, it's crap
<satempler> apples
<hatake_kakashi> yum is a frontend for rpm :p
<satempler> now I just wana see Kubuntu on a MacBookPro
<DaSkreech> EFI
<satempler> DaSkreech: elilo
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<satempler> DaSkreech: new versions of GRUB support it out of the box
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know but nobody ships with it
<satempler> using elilo it would be possible to boot Linux and Windows XP though XP would still have problems with hardware
<satempler> what about gentoo
<satempler> gentoo you could compile support for efi into it
<hatake_kakashi> why would you want to use lilo.. sheesh :/
<hatake_kakashi> as in lilo boot loader :p
<satempler> i wouldn't
<satempler> i would use grub
<hatake_kakashi> and why not?
<satempler> because its old
<satempler> not shure
<satempler> just been so used to grub
<cplusplus> is amarok able to play mp3 under kubuntu?
<dark_suic> yeah, cplusplus it is
<cplusplus> it dont work here;-(
<cplusplus> crazy
<dark_suic> don't mind
<dark_suic> install this packages:
<dark_suic> amarok-xine
<dark_suic> k3b-mp3 (this is said not to be necessary, but mp3 worked in my amarok just after installing it)
<dark_suic> after that
<dark_suic> go to amarok config
<dark_suic> and choose xine as amarok engine
<dark_suic> it should just work then :)
<_anton> ok, so am I just better to install redhat and do this through rpm or is there some easy way to do rpm on kubuntu that a novice monkey like me can cope with ;-p ?
<satempler> shouldn't have to dark_suic
<cplusplus> where is xine?
<satempler> i didn't
<satempler> cplusplus: did you enable universe and multiverse
<Hitchhiker90> oh kubuntu, how do I love thee?  let me count thine ways
<hatake_kakashi> _anton: why use rpm when there might be deb packages around?
<Hitchhiker90> is artsd broke on kubuntu?  I get an error saying
<satempler> _anton: use alien if you want an rpm in a deb package but that could result in a broken system you have been warned
<Hitchhiker90> is artsd broke on kubuntu?  I get an error saying "Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'artsd', page ffff8100012dfa"
<nalioth> _anton: apt-get is way simpler and easier to use than rpm
<satempler> _anton: ya i agree with nalioth
<Hitchhiker90> thats when i do dmesg.   but it could also be because i compiled alsa from source and not from the kernel
<_anton> well, my prob is that I aint really got much of a clue about linux in general, but am trying to test this karoshi program
<_anton> and on the cd is the rpm
<cplusplus> satempler cplusplus: did you enable universe and multiverse .... cant find it!! hm
<_anton> and there is a guide on karoshi site to installing but it dont work
<nalioth> _anton: does 'karoshi' have a website?
<_anton> so i'm using guess work and logic + a few magic beans ;-p
<_anton> yeah they also have an irc room on this server but it's empty
<satempler> cplusplus: open a termenal and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<satempler> cplusplus: then uncomment (remove the # sign) all lines begining with deb
<_anton> gonna try to find a deb pkg then
<nalioth> _anton: did you post the website?
<satempler> cplusplus: let me know when done
<Hitchhiker90> whats the name of the kde media player?  like totem is for gnome
<DaSkreech> amarok?
<DaSkreech> No wait
<DaSkreech> kaffine
<dark_suic> Hitchhiker90, amarok for audio, kaffeine for the rest :P
<_anton> ww.karoshi.com is main site
<_anton> 1 sec i'll find guide for ya
<cplusplus> satempler ok...
<satempler> cplusplus: also add multiverse to the 34 th and 35th line
<Hitchhiker90> kaffeine, thats the one i'm trying to think of.
<_anton> bah sorry it's org.uk not com
<Hitchhiker90> amarok don't work on my system :(
<satempler> cplusplus: save the file then do sudo apt-get update
<satempler> Hitchhiker90: what version are you using
<_anton> right, trying to follow http://linuxgfx.co.uk/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Kubuntu
<cplusplus> ok
<Hitchhiker90> satempler: kde 3.5 not sure of the version of amarok thats loaded on here
<cplusplus> satempler update is nice;-)
<cplusplus> finished
<_anton> got to "Kubuntu is installed. Now un-like some of the other Linux Distributions you will have to do a little be extra to get Karoshi to work,"
<satempler> Hitchhiker90: amarok 1.3.8 is out add the repo
<cplusplus> satempler now?
<nalioth> _anton: i'd stay away from it. it set off a buncha warnings in my spyware alert
<satempler> cplusplus: now open adept and search for amarok
<Hitchhiker90> found out why amarok won't work, because I don't have libGL.so.1 loaded
<twan> I need to install an XML parser...any suggestions?
<cplusplus> satempler in kde?
<satempler> ya
<satempler> cplusplus: ya in kde
<cplusplus> hm its not able to play mp3
<cplusplus> hm
<satempler> no just look in adept for amarok
<twan> XML parser....anyone?
<satempler> twan: open adept and search for XML
<cplusplus> oh i dont opened adped
<satempler> Kmenu --> System -->adept
<twan> i did
<cplusplus> ok i found it here
<cplusplus> amarok-engines now
<cplusplus> ?
<satempler> ya now click on commit
<satempler> the check mark
<cplusplus> i will install amarok-xine ok?
<satempler> ya
<satempler> it will
<_anton> apt-get install xdialog_2.0.6-4_i386.deb
<_anton> ok so would that be correct ?
<cplusplus> engines too ok?
<satempler> ya thats fine it gives you all of them but xine will be default
<satempler> cplusplus: have you gotten the lates amarok
<satempler> it shouldn't matter
<_anton> ah think I got it :-)
<satempler> never mind
<satempler> cplusplus: let me know if it worked
<cplusplus> ok
<_anton> yay, it's installed
<_anton> just one more hoop to jump through now :-)
<_anton> w00t, got karoshi installer to work now :-)
<cplusplus> action install <--- means its working? at adept manager..
<_anton> thanks all, I think this will work now
<cplusplus> satempler?
<satempler> ya
<cplusplus> takes a long time..hm
<satempler> oh no you need to click on the commit button
<cplusplus> commit changed?
<satempler> ya
<cplusplus> error
<satempler> whats the error
<cplusplus> there was an error commiting changed. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or commit would break packages
<satempler> ok
<cplusplus> or the commit
<cplusplus> whats wrong?
<satempler> open a termenal
<cplusplus> ok
<satempler> do sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<cplusplus> ah fine..
<Delvien> kkathman !
<kkathman> hi Delvien :)
<Delvien> long time no see.. I have rejoined the ranks of gnomers
<kkathman> hehe well ok... glad to see you back again Delvien :)
<Delvien> ubuntu seems much more interesting at times because there  are more questions to be answered
<Delvien> well not in KDE :P
<Delvien> Anyone else having problems accessing ubuntu forums?
<satempler> its funny because KDE has more diologs
<satempler> more options
<satempler> haven't tried
<Delvien> more options = takes more computing power , and runs my laptop hot
<kkathman> Delvien:  I dont access ubuntuforms - no need ...I use the wiki
<Delvien> KDE 40-53C, Gnome 30-36C
<satempler> appers they are down
<kkathman> Delvien: no kiddin??
<kkathman> interesting
<Delvien> kkathman yep
<kkathman> Delvien: of course that doesnt surprise me
<satempler> ya well I havn't knoticed
<Delvien> kkathman and battery mon , network mon , cpu freq, and temp mon are all better in gnome
<kkathman> Delvien: the new gnome coming out in Dapper should run hotter then..much more in it
<Delvien> kkathman lets hope not,. im in dapper right now,
<satempler> how would I find my temp in a console
<kkathman> Delvien:  oh really?? kewl...hope thats working out
<Delvien> kkathman got mp3 going, and 3 sessions of FF1.5 and im running at 30C
<cplusplus> satempler crazy
<satempler> 56C
<satempler> wow
<Delvien> thats high
<cplusplus> the i now changed to xine
<cplusplus> the mp3 is in the list
<kkathman> satempler:  try  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRN
<satempler> but then again thats what it runs in GNOME enlightenment
<cplusplus> but when i press play it goes to the end...hm
<satempler> kkathman: did that but added temperature
<kkathman> okies
<satempler> cplusplus: get EasyKubuntu
<satempler> it will help better
<DaSkreech> Delvien: They are down AFAIK
<cplusplus> EasyKubuntu whats that?
<satempler> !EasyKubuntu
<ubotu> satempler: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> satempler: did it hurt?
<satempler> !easy kubuntu
<ubotu> satempler: I give up, what is it?
<Delvien> DaSkreech aye thanks
<satempler> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> satempler: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<satempler> damn it
<nalioth> !easybreezy
<ubotu> nalioth: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, nalioth?
<Delvien> anyone here use dapper yet?
<nalioth> cplusplus: join #easyubuntu and we can explain
<satempler> ok easy kubuntu will install amarok and other studd
<nalioth> Delvien: yes
<Delvien> nalioth you on a laptop or desktop
<satempler> other stuff
<kkathman> Delvien: my CPU runs around 112-116F running KDE
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm not running dapper, it's broken. but there are folks here who are running it
<satempler> ok what is 56C in F
<kkathman> but I have a Sempron which tends to run a little hotter than other CPUs
<Delvien> nalioth well im running it flawlessly, but i had a question on SD card reader (built in)
<twan> gtk 2.0 is that a package that is there but not installed?
<kkathman> 58C = 134F
<Delvien> kkathman you are on that toshiba right?
<satempler> wow that is hot
<satempler> I have a celleron
<kkathman> Delvien: no.. on a custom built box
<kkathman> satempler: celerons run hot too
<Delvien> kkathman AMD?
<kkathman> Delvien: yes  AMD Sempron
<satempler> brb
<Delvien> kkathman aye amds run hotter, but they test high for durability
<_grigory> hey guys
<_grigory> I try to play DVD
<_grigory> and get an error saying that codecs not found
<_grigory> and DVD can't be played
<_grigory> Kaffein also proposed to install some plug-ins
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _grigory about dvd
<kkathman> Delvien: actually the Barton Core AMDs run cooler than their Intel counterparts
<_grigory> nalioth: so its libdvdcss that i need?
<_grigory> !msg ubotu libdvdcss
<ubotu> _grigory: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<_grigory> hm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _grigory about libdvdcss
<_grigory> thanks
<_grigory> is it in repos?
<nalioth> _grigory: read the info
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _grigory about libdvdcss2
<Delvien> kkathman not much of a desktop guy here.. if i cant close pick up my computer and run in about 3 seconds, its not for me :P
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> Delvien: I want to find a way to boot linux off of a thumbdrive, but then have it be able to write to a small FAT32 partition on my lappy
<kkathman> I thought maybe PuppyLinux could do it..but not 100% sure yet
<Delvien> kkathman well the booting it from the usb is easy, its the partitioning thats hards, that writing your own live cd kernal there kinda thing
<robotgeek> hi kkathman , gotta run now bye :)
<kkathman> hi bye robotgeek :)
<kkathman> Delvien: yah see PuppyLinux apparently allows you to do this
<fenderman> hi everybody :)
<kkathman> without having to build the kernel yourself
<kkathman> hi fenderman :)
<fenderman> hi kkathman
<twan> libglade-2.0
<fenderman> i have a doubt
<twan> where is that
<kkathman> Delvien: but you have to like, get a CD of it, install it, then build your USB from there
<kkathman> which I dont want to do
<fenderman> i'm running ubuntu, then added kubuntu and since i upgraded the linux kernel everytime i turn on the PC it says "mounting local filesystems   failed"
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Is anyone hacking on adept to support one touch upgrades?
<fenderman> but i can use the computer normally
<fenderman> then downloaded a patch but i don't know how to apply it
<fenderman> i can't find the linux kernel folder
<fenderman> can anybody help me? please?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: not that I know of
<kkathman> DaSkreech -  I'd think that online updates better than cron-apt would come before that...but Im not a developer
<fenderman> is there any problem if i leave it that way? with that error showing all the time?
<Delvien> kkathman sorry
<Delvien> kkathman was playing with my mp3 player.. umm well pretty much what i did was put everything from a live on my USB and in my bios i booted up from the USB drive
<fenderman> no one?
<Delvien> kkathman i didnt have to do that
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> Delvien: how big was your USB?
<kkathman> I think I have only a 128mb thumbdrive :)
<kkathman> Delvien: I was thinking about just getting a small external laptop drive, putting it in an external USB drive case, and then being able to plug it in at will and boot from it
<kkathman> I have a company IBM Thinkpad, so I cant like go changing anything on the actual real bootdrive
<rance> could someone tell me how you switch nicks like that?
<sampan> rance, in most irc clients you type: /nick new-nick-here
<rance> ok, I was trying to get /help nick to work, but it just game the same as /help
<sampan> lol ... not very helpful eh?
<glick> excuse me im writting a gcc program and for some reason it cant find stdio.h
<glick> or any of the other standard headers
<glick> what the heck is goin on?
<rance> there we go
<rance> thanks
<sampan> glick, have you installed build-essential and the other dev packages?  (ubuntu/kubuntu don't install them all from the cd)
<rance> was registring an alternate nic
<glick> sampan: no i didnt thanks
<sampan> glick, yeah build-essential and the X includes -- see ubotu's factoid in a moment
<sampan> !X includes
<ubotu> Wish i knew, sampan
<sampan> doh
<rance> nite
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<sampan> there we go -- dunno if you'll need those or not -- but seems many people who go to compile stuff end out needing them
<satempler> ok just turned on ondemand
<satempler> no wI am running any where from 250Mhz to 2Ghz
<_grigory> my video card has video-out, and under windows it works perfectly (connected to TV), whereas under kubuntu all i get is screwed up image
<_grigory> how do i fix this?
<_grigory> ok, atitvout...
<vge> darn im getting tired of that ubuntuforums
<cinder> hello!!!
<cinder> how can i remove a pannel
<cinder> ??
<cinder> in kde??
<cinder> 3.5?
<cinder> the main pannel
<cinder> hello??
<cinder> please
<greg> Hi there. Just installed kubuntu and am trying to get to ubuntuforums.org. AAre they not respondin or is it me?
<glick> i think that kde on ubuntu has a long time to go before its at teh level of usability that gnome for ubuntu is
<glick> kde is nicely intergrated and everything but gnome ismuch more usable
<glick> i just wish gnome was as integrated as kde
<glick> then it would be perfect
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> I like KDE much
<Tm_T> possibility of choices
<glick> things about it piss me off
<greg> I'm pretty impressed with kubuntu.
<greg> Easy, fast install.
<Delvien> gglick what do you mean when you say "intergrated"
<Tm_T> Delvien: different apps work together
<Delvien> Tm_T oh, .. if you are talking about kmail or w/e its called :P
<glick> amorok an everything its great
<glick> but i don know other stuff greatly annoys me, or maybe its just cause im so use to gnome
<Tm_T> Delvien: for example, you can start IM chat in Kopete from Kmail, or, you can just drag'n'drop to rip cd or...
<Delvien> i agree amarok is great but since i got my mp3 player no need for it anymore
<ccc_> kde feels like 2006, gnome feels like 2001
<Delvien> Tm_t ah
<Delvien> Tm_T its all a matter of opinion for most people
<Tm_T> Delvien: you don't use app this or app that, you use KDE
<ccc_> glick: you just need a transition period :)
<Tm_T> Delvien: and yes, ofcourse it is
<Delvien> Tm_T if it didnt run my memory so high and my cpu so hot i would of still been using it
<glick> well one thing that bugs me is the panel clock is only available in 24 hour period
<Tm_T> Delvien: what? 250M and 1-10% cpu here
<Tm_T> with amaroK and all
<glick> secondly, i miss how in gnome a little icon would appear automatically letting me know when there were updates
<Delvien> Tm_T 250-350 here ( too much IMO) and cpu runs 40-53 C all the time.. not supposed to happen
<Delvien> glick i had to go back to gnome because KDE had poor laptop support IE battery and wifi configs
<glick> also the network connectivity
<glick> icon in gnome
<Tm_T> Delvien: well, it's not much IF you think how much different apps you're running, and! you can reduce it significally by just reducing stuff you don't need
<glick> Delvien: right, i have a laptop
<Delvien> hmm is UPS on strike ?
<Tm_T> Delvien: have you ever used KPersonalizer? try it ;)
<Tm_T> gone ->
<Delvien> Tm_t aye didnt like it
<arrinmurr> i used gnome for years and hated kde... until i one day actually tried it :)
<Tm_T> Delvien: errr
<Tm_T> you didn't like kpersonalizer?
<glick> i just wish they went with the classical look for gnome
<Delvien> nope
<glick> with the foot print and all
<Tm_T> ...you run it once and do settings easily, what part you didn't like?
<cinder> how can i remove a panel
<cinder> ??
<Delvien> glick that can be changed with a theme
<Tm_T> cinder: dcop kicker kicker quit
<Tm_T> cinder: if you wan't it all gone
<greg> right-click the icon and select remove
<cinder> Tm_T: I want the regular one gone
<cinder> in the botton
<cinder> 'cause I installed kxdocker
<Tm_T> cinder: then just rightclick and remove panel
<Tm_T> ok, gone ->
<cinder> dont show the option
<cinder> add to panel, remove from panel, panel config
<Delvien> Tm_t too self automated, it was mostly because KDE has so many tiny settings and was still buggy when i used it,
<Delvien> Tm_t kde sucks for wireless configs..
<cinder> Tm_T: got it?
<Arcanimus> hey guys, how do you recompile your kernel?
<Arcanimus> i'm trying to install vmware and it says that it can't install because my kernel was compiled with an older version of gcc than I have installed and that I should recompile my kernel with the current gcc that I have
<mike> Which kernel are you running?
<Arcanimus> uhh...
<Arcanimus> how do I figure that out?
<Arcanimus> :|
<glick> type uname -a into the commandline
<mike> Open a terminal, type: cd /usr/src
<Arcanimus> Linux linux 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Jan 16 17:18:08 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mike> ok.  look in /usr/src to see if you have the kernel source code
<Arcanimus> there's a dir called rpm
<Arcanimus> so I think so
<mike> I don't think you can recompile if you just have the RPM.
<mike> You'll have to download the source.
<Arcanimus> err actually.. that dir is empty
<Arcanimus> lol
<Arcanimus> alright
<Arcanimus> where do I get the source?
<mike> Uhh...  switch to Gentoo Linux
<mike> :)
<Arcanimus> :O
<Arcanimus> Any other suggestions?
<mike> Sorry, I don't know.  I've only compiled the kernel using Gentoo.  Never had to do it elsewhere.
<hawking> I want to set my network settings for a static IP . when I set the DNS server from network settings it says I have to create an alias for them and when I reboot the computer the DNS configuration is gone.. what's alias how can i set it? I mean it only allows me to type in IP
<Delvien> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Arcanimus> I found an RPM "This package provides the source code for the Linux kernel version 2.6.11."
<Arcanimus> but i have 2.6.11
<Arcanimus> err
<Arcanimus> 2.6.12
<glick> Arcanimus: compiling a *workin* kernel is no trivial talk
<glick> ^task
<Arcanimus> :(
<Arcanimus> Crap, but I have no way to install vmware then
<Arcanimus> sigh :(
<Arcanimus> so what do you guys suggest I do then..?
<Arcanimus> aside from the gentoo suggestion
<mike> You could find a distro in which the kernel was compiled with the same GCC that is supplied.
<mike> Or get the older GCC
<mike> for your current kernel
<glick> i dont know why vmware would care
<glick> what version of gcc is installed
* glick hates vmware
<shawkins> hey
<os2mac> have they released updates to the KDE packages for the new vuln...
<os2mac> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20060119-1.txt
<dcode> how do I disable the virtual screen resolutions in xorg?
<Arcanimus> mike, i found the source
<Arcanimus> for the kernel that i have
<Arcanimus> ftp://ftp.cc.monash.edu.au/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6
<Arcanimus> there's a gzipped source of 2.6.12
<Arcanimus> i'm downloading it right now
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: err.. you can get the source for the kernel in ubuntu repositories
<Arcanimus> i checked but for some reason the latest one it had was 2.6.11
<Arcanimus> which is one patch version less than the one i have
<Arcanimus> I don't really wanna risk my kernel to some sort of different versions
<Arcanimus> and whatnot
<Arcanimus> which is why I didn't even download the latest kernel from the ftp
<Arcanimus> it's 70% done downloading
<arrinmurr> linux-source-2.6.12
<Arcanimus> ooo
<Arcanimus> ty
* Arcanimus downloads it
<Arcanimus> ok so after I get this
<Arcanimus> what am I to do with this?
<Arcanimus> is this like the standard ./configure, make, make install kind of thing?
<glick> Arcanimus: i seriously advise you NOT to mess with your kernel unless you have a good 2 weeks to play with it read about all the options and are willing to make tons of mistakes before you get even a half working kernel
<glick> Arcanimus: and no its not that simple
<Arcanimus> damn
<Arcanimus> anyone here wanna ssh to my compy and do it for me? :P
<Arcanimus> i really wanna get vmware working :(
<arrinmurr> i think it could be compiled with the same configuration that the kernel shipped with ubuntu is compiled
<Arcanimus> eh?
<glick> i dont see how vmware would know what version of gcc your kernel was compiled with or why it should caer
<Arcanimus> the vmware installer says so
<Arcanimus> it even gave the versions
<Arcanimus> i think it said the kernel was compiled with gcc 3.5.x
<Arcanimus> and i have 4.0.x
<glick> then why dont you just install the appropriate gcc
<glick> ?
<Arcanimus> and "this is not acceptible"
<glick> and uninstall 4.0?
<glick> ubuntu has gcc 3.5.x
<Arcanimus> err... well I thought of that but wouldn't installing an older version of gcc be worse?
<glick> no
<Arcanimus> alright
<Arcanimus> hmm...
<dcode> how do I disable the virtual screen resolutions in xorg?  the virtual viewport is annoying
<Arcanimus> "gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)"
<Arcanimus> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<Arcanimus> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<Arcanimus> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<Arcanimus> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<Arcanimus> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<Arcanimus> ooops
<Arcanimus> i thought it was one line
<Arcanimus> sorry
<glick> damn im hungry and the later it gets the fewer my options for food :(
<Arcanimus> so where do i get gcc 3.4.5?
<Arcanimus> apt-get?
<glick> yeah
<Arcanimus> what's the name?
<Arcanimus> gcc-3.4.5?
<Arcanimus> or how do I search for it?
<glick> dude do a search for gcc in adept
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/28242.html
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=311128
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: google is your friend, you know ;)
<vge> every mistake has allready been made
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr, I tried that "export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.5"" but that doesn't do anything
<Arcanimus> i still get the same error
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: there are other instructions too
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: there's something too http://life.lukewarmtapioca.com/articles/2005/10/20/vmware-player-on-ubuntu-breezy
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr,
<Arcanimus> this is what i did:
<Arcanimus> rm /usr/bin/gcc <-- symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<Arcanimus> ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Arcanimus> then i ran the script
<Arcanimus> it said my compiler is 3.4.6 not 3.4.5 and whether i should continue
<Arcanimus> i said yes
<Arcanimus> now I get
<Arcanimus> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Arcanimus> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<dcode> is it normal that a user cannot run startx?  he has to login from kdm?
<Arcanimus> but that dir doesn't exist
<dcode> when I try to startx it says user isn't authorized
<Arcanimus> dcode, i had that problem with mandrake linux
<Arcanimus> for me it was becaause I didn't properly configure X11
<dcode> drat
<Arcanimus> after i did, it worked fine
<dcode> was it an xorg.conf problem or something more severe?
<dcode> could it be DRI permissions?
<Arcanimus> I don't distinctly remember, mandrake was the first linux i ever used
<Arcanimus> and it was a while ago
<Arcanimus> and all I remember is that I had to reformat and configure from the installer properly
<Arcanimus> I don't remember editing the actual config files
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: err... in the second link i pasted there's some information about installing the kernel header packages :)
<dcode> doh
<Arcanimus> ty arrinmurr
<dcode> alright...thnx Arcanimus
<Arcanimus> np dcode
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr, that last link i don't really see anything about headers there
<Arcanimus> :|
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: i said the second one
<Arcanimus> which second one
<Arcanimus> ophh
<Arcanimus> nvm
<Arcanimus> err wait in that forum
<Arcanimus> the guy just says that he installed headers properly
<Arcanimus> it doesn't really say how unless i'm missing something
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: look at the second post there
<Arcanimus> "VMware will automatically recommend /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include to you, and just accepting default will work. "
<Arcanimus> err..?
<Arcanimus> i think i found the headers on adept
<Arcanimus> so i'll try that first
<Steven_M> who here  uses aptitude?
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: i don't really know anything about this issue, so i can't give specific instructions. but the first place you should go to with error messages / other problems is http://www.ubuntuforums.org (which is unfortunately down at the moment), and the second place is google. in most cases you'll find the answers there :)
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: that is, at least if nobody know the answer here ;)
<Arcanimus> oh no :( now i got the headers to work
<Arcanimus> but it says:
<Arcanimus> /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/Makefile:89: *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 3.3.6 while kernel attempts to use gcc version .
<Arcanimus> what the hell is version "."?
<Arcanimus> :|
<Steven_M> what's a ppp uncompression error?
<Arcanimus> Steven_M, what context? networking?
<angasule> !7-zip
<ubotu> angasule: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<Arcanimus> PPP = Point-To-Point Protocol; you're probably using a DSL line with a PPPoE router and something is most likely faulty in there
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: hmm.. don't know what that means, but maybe you could try asking in #ubuntu . there's usually some people who use vmware in there
<angasule> the 7-zip format is not supported out of the box?
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr, i'm going to give the rpm a try
<Arcanimus> again
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: why would you want to use an rpm with ubuntu?
<Steven_M> Arcanimus: I'm downloading something  with apt-get.
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr, it's not an rpm, i used "alien" to make it .deb but w/e
<Arcanimus> that's what i meant
<Arcanimus> Steven_M, so yeah, probably something to do with your networking would be my guess
<Arcanimus> check your network configuration
<Arcanimus> are you properly connected to the net? (other apps can access the net)
<ronnix> Weird.
<ronnix> Had to test this out. :P
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: ah, ok. so what's in the package then? :)
<Arcanimus> whatcha mean
<Arcanimus> "vmwareworkstation_5.5.1-19176_i386.deb"
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: is it vmware? or the kernel source?
<Arcanimus> that's what :P
<arrinmurr> ah
<Arcanimus> ok installed from the package
<Arcanimus> let's give the config tool a try
<Arcanimus> noooooo
<Arcanimus> same error
<Arcanimus> :'(
<Steven_M> Arcanimus:  it seems to be carying on, will this damage the packages I'm downloading?
<Arcanimus> gcc-3.4: command not found
<Arcanimus> wth..
<Steven_M> Arcanimus:  it seems to be carying on, will this damage the packages I'm downloading?
<Arcanimus> you're downloading them and getting the error at the same time??
<Arcanimus> go to you shell and type ping google.ca
<Arcanimus> or google.com
<Arcanimus> see if you get a reply
<Arcanimus> just to make sure you're connected to the net
<Steven_M> yeah
<Arcanimus> ok
<Arcanimus> hmm...
<Arcanimus> i'm not really sure bud
<Arcanimus> sorry :\
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: did you try to undo everything you had done to the gcc symlinks or something, and do all that's said on that forum?
<Steven_M> that's ok
<Arcanimus> arrinmurr, whatcha mean? i'm using the rpm now
<Arcanimus> the rpm is installed i'm just running the config script
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: hm? so what was the first version of vmware you tried to use then?
<Arcanimus> i was using the .tar.gz source
<Arcanimus> at first
<Arcanimus> then just now I tried RPM version (.deb)
<arrinmurr> source code? isn't vmware commercial?
<arrinmurr> ah well, i guess i should just shut up since i don't really know :)
<Arcanimus> lol it is commercial but for some reason I have a .tar.gz version
<Arcanimus> but i don't think it's the source because it's perl scripts
<Arcanimus> for the installation
<arrinmurr> what are you trying to use with vmware?
<arrinmurr> i mean, what _would_ you try to use if you got it to work
<Arcanimus> like i put in the survey on their site, "Run Windows Apps on Linux"
<Arcanimus> I am not enjoying wine very much
<Arcanimus> and my dad tried vmware on his XP comp and it ran SuSE pretty nicely
<Arcanimus> which is quite awesome
<Arcanimus> i was most impressed :)
<Arcanimus> plus i hear a lot of talk about vmware and how great it is
<Arcanimus> so I decided it would be a lot better than trying to get something like win4lin which is completely no-name
<arrinmurr> oh, ok. just thought that there's something called qemu too
<Arcanimus> qemu?? never heard of it
<arrinmurr> don't really know much about it http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<arrinmurr> but it's in the ubuntu repositories too
<Arcanimus> hmm i'll give it a try actually
<arrinmurr> i think vmware is the best there is though
<arrinmurr> never really used one of those myself. i don't even have windows :)
<arrinmurr> but qemu does seem to run windows too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Qemu-fc4-winxp.png
<arrinmurr> Arcanimus: oh, there seems to be a howto too https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Hitchhiker90> *SMOOCH*
<jn> ?
<dbunch> scuse me how can i play .avi files?
<dbunch> i downloaded gstreamer-mmpeg
<arrinmurr> dbunch: with what player?
<dbunch> arrinmurr: noatine
<dbunch> noatune
<arrinmurr> dbunch: hmm.. i'd recommend kaffeine ;)
<arrinmurr> dbunch: but anyway, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dbunch> arrinmurr: well i cant play it with kaffeine
<arrinmurr> dbunch: install kaffeine-xine and select it in settings -> player engine
<arrinmurr> dbunch: you should also get the latest kaffeine from ubuntu backports if you haven't already
<dbunch> backports?
<arrinmurr> dbunch: yeah. normally in a stable ubuntu no packages are upgraded, unless security fixes are needed. backports includes newer software from a ubuntu development version for stable ubuntu
<arrinmurr> dbunch: the kaffeine shipped with kubuntu / available from ubuntu repositories crashes quite easily :/
<dbunch> yeah how can i just get it to play in noatune?
<arrinmurr> dbunch: i know nothing about noatune, but read that link about restricted formats
<dcode> so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM, I don't have use of my keybard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<dcode> *keyboard
<Arcanimus> night all
<dcode> nite
<_ian_> this is weird...when i logged in just now.... my rersolution is at 640X 480 and it is not pleasant....i went to the display setting but it is the only option available why is this?
<dcode> did you recently update?
<dcode> can you use your keyboard?
<_ian_> i can use my keyboard
<dcode> well...then you're one up on me :-(
<_ian_> ha?
<dcode> (from earlier) so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM, I don't have use of my keybard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<dcode> *keyboard
<_ian_> sorry im a total noob
<dcode> _ian_: has your xorg.conf changed recently?
<dcode> or maybe did you upgrade your kernel and not your nvidia or ati drivers (if you have those)
<_ian_> how will i know for sure...
<_ian_> hmmm i tried using wget
<_ian_> to install folding at home
<_ian_> but it is installed now
<_ian_> but when i rebooted its like this now
<dcode> um....
<dcode> have you done "apt-get upgrade" lately?
<_ian_> hmmm....i think i saw somehting that updated through the kernel
<_ian_> i mean terminal
<dcode> well....open a terminal window and type "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*"
<dcode> debconf shouldn't have deleted your old config if you updated xorg, it should have just moved it to 'xorg.conf.20060121' or similar
<_ian_> ok then?
<_ian_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_ian_> ian@ubuntu:~$
<dcode> okay
<dcode> so that looks probably good
<dcode> what kinda video card do you have?
<_ian_> ati....i eman ive been usign ubuntu for 3 weeks now and this problem only ocvccured now
<_ian_> perhaps it is my fault
<dcode> did you feed your computer some coke?
<dcode> maybe a slice of pizza?
<_ian_> ? eheh not really
<dcode> that would be your fault
<dcode> heh
<_dave> hi, is there X server expert on here by any chance
<_ian_> so what should i do?
<dcode> not so much _dave...we all seem to have broke xservers, but that do ya got?
<_dave> i am having troulbe getting X to recognize the correct resolution for my monitor
<dcode> _ian_: pray that some one comes along with a better idea than I have
<dcode> sorry _ian_, but nothing is sticking out as an obvious problem to me
<_dave> in ubuntu i can't seem to get it come up with 1280x1024, however when I ran Madrivia i didn't seem to have this problem
<dcode> _dave, are you at 640x480?
<_dave> 1024x768
<_ian_> sudo apt-get install curl wget
<_ian_>  .....this what i used then something came up through the terminal that is being updated
<_dave> in the xorg.conf it has 1280x1024 listed
<dcode> _ian_ that's not releated to X at all
<_dave> however, its not a choice when i try to changed to it in KDE or GNOME
<dcode> _dave: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com <-- drop /var/log/Xorg.0.log there
<dcode> _ian_ do the same
<dcode> I've been reading these damn log files all not...I'm getting pretty good at it
<dcode> s/not/night/
<_ian_> i eman its kinda real hard to read staffd since my reso is to small i need to scroll a lot
<_dave> thanks a lot man, i have posted it
<renewip> when I double click on to windows title, the window does NOT maxium
<dcode> _dave: how's that 1905FP?  I got one too...I love it
<renewip> i want its become maxium
<renewip> how to?
<_dave> oh i love it too
<_dave> i got a great deal on it throgh slick deals
<_dave> and if i could get ubuntu to let it run 1280 i would be even happier
<_dave> :)
<dcode> heh
<dcode> okay....it's not using 1280x1024 because for all the configurations vrefresh or hsync are out of range
<dcode> so you need some modelines
<dcode> w00t
<_dave> modelines ? sorry not sure if i know what that means
<dcode> heh
<dcode> are you looking at your log file?
<_dave> yep
<_dave> ok, i see the modelines for all the other resolutions
<_ian_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/517125
<dcode> yeah....so you either need a modeline for your desired resolution, or fix the monitor definition in your xorg.conf
<dcode> _ian_ just a sec
<_dave> hmm... whats easier? :)
<dcode> I think if we fix the monitor definition
<renewip> /lis
<_ian_> il be back ill try a restart
<dcode> are you using 2 monitors or just one?
<_dave> just one
<dcode> alright _dave
<dcode> you need to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in your favorite text editor as root
<dcode> so use sudo or whatever
<_dave> k done
<renewip> when I double click on to windows title, the window does NOT maxium
<_dave> am i going to need to change the identifier under the "monitor" section?
<sampan> renewip: kmenu --> system settings --> Desktop --> Window Behavior ... then Actions tab, and you can change what a double-click does to your windows
<dcode> no
<sampan> bah
<dcode> you need to change the VertRefresh and HorizSync
<dcode> it should be:
<dcode> 56-76 for VertRefresh and 30-81 for HorizSync
<dcode> _ian_: I needed the logfile not the conf
<dcode> but hold a sec...I can help you
<_dave> excellent, thanks man... let me give that a try
<iantec> for some odd reason it is ok now
<iantec> after i restarted
<dcode> alright
<_dave> hmm... still no luck
<iantec> hmmm i have another concernn.....when trying games in 3d...my pc cant properly paly them....i mean the resolution then when i exit my screen will black out is it because i am still using the dummy driver for my vid card? if so how will i be able to install the driver ...my card is ati 9550 gt but when i check setting my card is detected as a 9600
<_dave> and i don't see to have those sync out of range messages
<_dave> actually it still has the error messages.. i think... let me see here
<_dave> well i posted my log file again, dcode if you have a minute to see if you see anything else
<dcode> k...sec
<dcode> can you post your config?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_dave> sure
<_dave> ok its up there
<dcode> ite
<dcode> check http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/517138
<dcode> I added a modeline and changed the screens section to explicitly use the modeline
<dcode> the modeline just tells the X server to use a specified resolution and refresh rate, etc
<_dave> ahh... i gotcha
<_dave> so i should just be able to save that into my xorg.conf file
<dcode> yeah
<dcode> you might want to make a backup copy
<dcode> just move it to xorg.conf.bak or something
<_dave> right...good idea
<dcode> not that it's that big of a deal, but it's good practice
<dcode> so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM or startx, I don't have use of my keyboard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<dcode> nobody is ever gonna answer my question
<crimsun_> dcode: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dcode> okay...but I don't think it's an X issue
<dcode> although there is one crazy line that I can't discern....it's posting
<dcode> damn satellite latency
<dcode> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/517143
<_dave> man... the X server just doesn't want to cooperate :)
<dcode> no dice?
<_dave> unfortunately no
<dcode> drat...I'm out of caffienne
<dcode> :-(
<dcode> crimsun_: you checking that log, by chance?
<_dave> no worries.. i apprieate the suggestions
<dcode> aw damn...it truncated it
<dcode> cirmsun_: here's the rest (and probably more relevent) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/517145
<dcode> there's a line that sez AUDIT: blah blah
<dcode> that's odd to me
<crimsun_> dcode: I'm busy atw
<crimsun_> atm^
<dcode> k
<hatake_kakashi> anyone running on vanilla kernel?
<_dave> decode... one more quick question... it should read my new xorg.conf file when i log out and then log back in KDE right?
<_dave> the reason i ask is because in the log file I am still seeing messages about "Generic Monitor"
<dcode> when you logout, do you go to KDM?
<dcode> press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<dcode> that will kill X and restart it
<_dave> ok i will give that a try
<hatake_kakashi> no-one compiled their kernel from kernel.org?
<dcode> yay....after only 8 hours of working...I managed to fix my keyboard
<dcode> :-D
<dcode> *happy happy joy joy happy happy joy*
<dan_> kkathman: sound still dowsnt work
<dan_> kkathman: any other ideas?
<dan_> hi guys
<dan_> ive got a problem
<dan_> my sound doesnt work
<poningru> dan_: did you try the different sources
<dan_> can anyone please help me??
<dan_> ponigru: no, how do i do that?
<poningru> like alsa or esd or the other thing
<poningru> not sure
<poningru> I have a gnome desktop
<poningru> ask in #kde
<poningru> or #ubuntu
<dan_> ponigru: is source= audio device?
<poningru> not really
<dan_> oh
<poningru> oh and its the sink not the source
<dan_> ok
<crimsun_> dan_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<poningru> my bad
<dan_> thx
<dan_> 0 [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<dan_>                      VIA 8237 with CMI9761 at 0xc000, irq 22
<dan_> thats what is says
<crimsun_> dan_: pastebin the output from amixer
<dan_> crimsun: what means pastebin?
<crimsun_> !tell dan_ about pastebin
<dan_> crimsun: i dunno how to pastebin. in the output all swithes are on(green light) an high ( up)
<crimsun_> dan_: amixer, not alsamixer
<crimsun_> dan_: copy the output and paste it onto the Web site
<dan_> crimsun: where can i find amixer?
<crimsun_> it's in /usr/bin
<crimsun_> just use Konsole
<dan_> crimsun: im at amixer. how do i open it? i went with konqueror
<crimsun_> dan_: you don't "open" amixer, you just execute it, and it dumps out the current settings
<crimsun_> paste those current settings onto the pastebin Web site
<dan_> crimsun: i tried to execute it but it doesnt want
<dan_> crimsun: when i execute it, a blank window apears
<crimsun_> dan_: open a Konsole.
<dan_> yes......
<dan_> crimsun: what do i write in konsole?
<crimsun_> amixer
<dan_> where do i paste it?
<crimsun_> at the Web site that the bot told you
<dan_> io forgot it
<dan_> !tell dan_ about pastebin
<dan_> i got it
<[47] > Anyone know of any issues with PCI network cards?
<dan_> crimsun: i sent it
<blaq> is there any reason that k3b no longer copies encrypted dvds even with libdvdcss2 installed?
<crimsun_> dan_: paste the following into Konsole: for i in "IEC958" "IEC958 Capture Monitor" "IEC958 Capture Valid" "IEC958 Output"; do amixer sset \'$i\' off; done
<dan_> crimsun: i did but there are a lot of uknown in there
<crimsun_> dan_: amixer sset 'IEC958' off ; amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Valid' off ; amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off ; amixer sset 'IEC958 Output' off
<dan_> crimsun: is it ok or is anything broken
<dan_> ?
<crimsun_> dan_: paste what I just typed
<dan_> crimsun: i did
<dan_> should i pastebin it?
<crimsun_> yes
<dan_> crimusn: i pasted only the secon command tou gave me
<dan_> crimsun: should i paste the other too?
<crimsun_> no
<crimsun_> url?
<dan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7468
<hatake_kakashi> Any of you know how to change the console character encoding on linux?
<DeadS0ul> hey guys, where does kubuntu keep alsa's soundcard config? /etc/modprobe.d/asound ?
<dan_> DeadS0ul: hey
<DeadS0ul> =P
<DeadS0ul> is this channel totally quiet?
<dan_> DeadS0ul: im also here
<dan_> nope........
<dan_> i think this channel is the best
<DeadS0ul> ah
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: :p
<dan_> crimsu: so, what do tou think?
<DeadS0ul> omg a naruto fan
<hatake_kakashi> DeadS0ul: und?
<dan_> im also a naruto fan
<DeadS0ul> but hey, dan_ restart your soundserver in KDE, and test your sound
<dan_> and a big nbig bleach fan
<DeadS0ul> yeah ..me too acutally, haven't kept up with it though in a while
<DeadS0ul> haven't watched bleach yet.. =O
<dan_> DeadS0ul: i tried that too. i doesnt work
<dan_> its very cool
<DeadS0ul> dan_, just now, cos your card is configured now
<DeadS0ul> and it wasn't earlier
<dan_> oh
<dan_> ok
<dan_> DeadS0ul: i duno what you did but man youre a genius
<DeadS0ul> =P
<DeadS0ul> you'r enot outta the woods yet
<DeadS0ul> you need to find your asoudn file
<dan_> DeadS0ul: i installed kubunutu yesterday
<DeadS0ul> run updatedb
<DeadS0ul> and then try locate sound
<dan_> DeadS0ul: since yesterday ive bennn trying to ge my sound working
<dan_> DeadS0ul: i think  ill go sleep because i havent slept sice yesterday morning
<DeadS0ul> heh
<DeadS0ul> cya man =] 
<dan_> DeadS0ul: hey, do you have messenger? or Kopete?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<dan_> DeadS0ul: whats your id man?
<DeadS0ul> 609102010, spawn57@yahoo.com for both MSN adn yahoo, and um hollowandbrusied for AIm
<dan_> thx
<dan_> spawn57
<DeadS0ul> =D
<DHGE> hello! anyone point me to make-jpkg to install Sun`s java for amd64?
<dan_> i inserted you man
<dan_> good night everybody
<DeadS0ul> that soudns disturbing, inserted me..
<blaq> why does k3b no longer copies encrypted dvds even with libdvdcss2 installed?
<blaq> on hoary-i386 it did but now on breezy-amd64 it doesn't
<dan_> its good to slepp after 30 hours no sleep
<dan_> but.....i cant sleep
<dan_> so....whats up guys?
<Tm_T> dan_: heh, two sleepless nights behind here
<dan_> Tm_T: yup....
<dan_> tm_T: i couldnt sleep even if i wanted. so i tried to fix my sound. an finally this morning i fixed
<Tm_T> heh
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: have you tried running on vanilla kernel?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: err, why should I ?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: *shrug* just asking
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: what do you like at Naruto? and.....what country are you from?
* Tm_T doesn't compile his kernels, no need to
<Tm_T> still having new enough, 2.6.15-13 I think
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: the character that I'm using as my nick.. and I'm in Australia.. born in Taiwan but lived most of my years in AUst
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: you?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm well, looks like I'm up the creek by myself then :/
<hatake_kakashi> s/AUst/Aust
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: :(
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: what's your problem?
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: well....i like bleach more, but at Naruto i like him because hes naughty and im from romania
<Tm_T> dan_: what encoding you're using?
<dan_> Tm_T: whats a encoding?
<Tm_T> oh my...
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: long story short: I salvaged another video card which is fairly different from the one I used, and kubuntu cannot load X because of different video driver. I got the latest Nvidia driver but then it says theres no kernel source, I get kernel source but it says my version is not 3.4. So now I'm stuck with option of getting vanilla kernel and building it to i686
<dan_> Tm_T: i told tou im new in linux
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: heh I watched bleach, its ok
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: encoding is a method of translating the characters onto screen to make it viewable
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: im a big fan of bleach
<Tm_T> I see questionmarks
<Tm_T> a lot
<dan_> so how do i find aou what encoding  im using?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: odd, from dan_?
<Tm_T> that's not good sign
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: yes
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm, I'm on irssi and it displays well
<hatake_kakashi> I think I'm using nls_438
<Tm_T> oh no
<Tm_T> my irssi shows utf-8 and iso8859-1(5) just fine
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: not sure, depending on your irc client
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm :/
<hatake_kakashi> fsck.. I forgot how to make it show what enc I use
<hatake_kakashi> on irssi
<Tm_T> and this channel is pro utf-8
<Tm_T>  /set recode_out_default_charset
<Tm_T> if it's new enough
<Hentai^XP> hatake_kakashi sup
<hatake_kakashi> yeah, I don't have anything set with that Tm_T
<hatake_kakashi> Hentai^XP: o.O you're here
<Tm_T>  /set term_charset
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: what that latter one says?
<Tm_T> Hentai^XP: alo
<Hentai^XP> hatake_kakashi yeah come into #kubuntu-offtopic sometimes man
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: ISO8859-1
<hatake_kakashi> Hentai^XP: lol will do :)
<Hentai^XP> Tm_T hi
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: so your output is that prolly
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: write  and 
<hatake_kakashi> &
<hatake_kakashi> and
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> :('
<hatake_kakashi> ?
<hatake_kakashi> you changed it and it still does not work?
<Tm_T> I didn't change a thing
<hatake_kakashi> ok.. tbf I'm on those virtual console, I'm not on the GUI side
<BellaBartok> can I install windows and linux on the same drive if I use partitions ?
<hatake_kakashi> BellaBartok: yes
<Hentai^XP> hatake_kakashi yeah I bugger the offtopic comunity abit
<BellaBartok> linux or windows first ?
<hatake_kakashi> Hentai^XP: ahh I see
<Tm_T> BellaBartok: doesn't matter
<Hentai^XP> windows allways first in install order
<hatake_kakashi> BellaBartok: its better for windows first, because linux with GRUB can rub its magic
<Hentai^XP> indeed
<BellaBartok> ok thank u
<hatake_kakashi> or otherwise, you will have a fair bit of fun setting the boot order
<hatake_kakashi> and/or settings
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: you on X?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: well well, why not ubuntu's nvidia drivers work?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: yes, but doesn't matter
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: nfi, maybe I need to do another apt-get I suppose :?
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: what card?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: well, some people don't like reading manuals :) so to make life somewhat easier, its best to install windows first and let GRUB do its job
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: true
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: Geforce2 MX 64MB RAM
<hatake_kakashi> its AGP as well..
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: haha, all you need is nvidia-legacy package
<_christophe> hi, any parallel-scanner specialist here?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm :/
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: apt-cache search nvidia | grep legacy
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: what I had before was nvidia TNT2 M64 PCI
<Tm_T> ...what should use legacy drivers too
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: try and inform how it goes
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: heh that worked with Hoary Hedgehog, I've dist upgraded to Breezy with some universe packages
<hatake_kakashi> and then I switched the video card
<hatake_kakashi> I think I might go do a wild run and install vanilla kernel instead :)
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: you don't need to
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: even if you compile drivers yourself, you don't need vanilla kernel
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: the nvidia driver is very very b*tchy, it needs to be i686 and has source
<rohan> does anyone have working "system:media/: in kubuntu kde 3.5 packages ?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: hum, I compiled nvidia drivers in breezy
<dan_> www.bleachtv.com
<hatake_kakashi> not I rohan
<rohan> hatake_kakashi: ok..
<rohan> its a problem :(
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: interesting, with the same kernel source and gcc4.0 or gcc3.4?
<Tm_T> rohan: I do, though it doesn't help you ;)
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: I compiled with gcc3.4 I think, though I do have 4.0 too
<rohan> Tm_T: why not ? how did you get it working ?>
<Tm_T> rohan: dapperdapperdapperdapper <3
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm
<rohan> Tm_T: dapper .. its too unstable for me :)
<Tm_T> rohan: what I said
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: you can CXX=gcc-3.4 make things
<rohan> is there any way to play avi using xine, but not xine-ui ?
<Tm_T> hmm, it was GCC I think
<Tm_T> anyway
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: still, you don't need to compile drivers, nor kernel
<hatake_kakashi> hm well I got gcc4.x
<dan_> guys
<hatake_kakashi> and the kernel src with ubuntu patches requires 3.4
<dan_> can anyone please tell me where can i get some linux games?
<dan_> please
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: sourceforge.net
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: install 3.4 too
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<Zeusz> hello all
<Tm_T> as you like...
<Zeusz> can u please help
<dan_> hatake_katashi: thx
<rohan> Zeusz: we are here to help :)
<Zeusz> my parrents turned off the keyboard somehow
<Zeusz> and I can't turn it on
<Tm_T> !help
<rohan> Zeusz: restart the computer.
<Zeusz> with some combination
<Zeusz> thid that
<Zeusz> the same
<Zeusz> I'm under windows now
<Tm_T> keyboard off?
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: there is a game called tuxracer
<rohan> Zeusz: is it a laptop ?
<Zeusz> it doesn't recognize what I write
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: nah it planet penguin racer nowdays
<rohan> Zeusz: does the keyboard work in windows ?
<Tm_T> it's
<dan_> hatake_katashi: ill try it
<Zeusz> only alt-ctrl-del works
<Zeusz> rohan it does
<Zeusz> it's just turned off
<Zeusz> disabled
<rohan> Zeusz: only alt-ctrl-del works --> in ubuntu ?
<Zeusz> yes
<Zeusz> that does
<rohan> strange .. very strange.
<rohan> Zeusz: restarting the pc does not help ?
<Zeusz> no
<rohan> Zeusz: i am not aware of any combination that "turns off" the keyboard.
<rohan> Zeusz: is it a laptop ?
<Zeusz> no
<Zeusz> it's a desktop
<Zeusz> isn't there any combination related to the keyboard ?
<Zeusz> i use Kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: cool
<Zeusz> with kde 3.5
<hatake_kakashi> dan_: there's also AlephOne, etc
<sampan> is it just the session is locked?
<Zeusz> no I can work with the mouse
<Zeusz> it does everithing
<Zeusz> only no keyboard
<Zeusz> just the combinations
<Zeusz> like Virtual terminal
<Zeusz> ctrl alt F1
<rohan> Zeusz: a vt would be useless, you wouldnt be able to login, right ?
<Zeusz> the vt works
<Zeusz> there the keyboard works
<rohan> fully ?
<Zeusz> yes
<rohan> then i'd say restart X
<rohan> i have that problem many times.
<Zeusz> i restarted the computer
<Zeusz> 3 times
<Zeusz> the same
<rohan> hmm..
<Zeusz> problem
<rohan> Zeusz: ask in #ubuntu ? there maybe more people there, and it does not look like a kde problem
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: i downloaded tuxracer. now what should i do to install it?
<dan_> a
<dan_> a
<dan_> s
<Zeusz> isn't there any command
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: i downloaded tuxracer. how do i install it?
<rohan> Zeusz: no, nothing that disables the keyboard in this way.
<Zeusz> it just ignores
<Zeusz> the command
<dan_> hatake_kakashi: i downloaded tuxracer. how do i install it??
<rohan> Zeusz: your parents dont remember what they pressed ?
<dan_> can anyone tell me please how do i install a game?
<Zeusz> now
<Zeusz> *now
<Zeusz> *no they can't
<rohan> :(] 
<Zeusz> <Alt><SysRq><r> Turn off keyboard raw mode
<Zeusz> what is the keyboard raw mode ?
<Zeusz> http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_1.htm
<dan_> please help me guys. i downloaded a .tar.gz arhive. its a game. does anyone now how to install it/???????
<Zeusz> oh
<Tm_T> dan_: untar it and read README
<dan_> Tm_T: thx ill try
<rohan> dan_: tar zxvf FILE.tar.gz ... and read
<sampan> i'd bet tuxracer is in the repos ....
<Zeusz> rohan if I would delete the kde settings ?
<Zeusz> wouldn't it help ?
<rohan> Zeusz: i dont know, try it. but kde can never mess up so much...
<Zeusz> where are thoes ?
<Zeusz> where does kubuntu store them
<dan_> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<dan_> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<dan_> <head>
<dan_> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<dan_> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<rohan> Zeusz: rm -r ~/.kde
<dan_> </head>
<dan_> <body>
<dan_> <pre>
<sampan> O/o
<dan_>                                   Tux Racer
<dan_>                         A Sunspire Studios Production
<dan_> 
<dan_>                                 Version 0.61
<fatejudger> If I change my graphics card from an NVIDIA FX 5200 to an ATI 9600 is Kubuntu going to freak out?
<dan_>                    Copyright (C) 1999-2001 Jasmin F. Patry
<dan_>                         &lt;jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com&gt;
<dan_> Tux Racer documentation, including full installation instructions and
<dan_> manual, can be found at http://www.tuxracer.com.  A copy of the
<rohan> Zeusz: BINGO !!
<dan_> web site (excluding screenshots) is included in the html directory.
<dan_> No Warranty
<rohan> Zeusz: your parents pressed ALT-SYSRQ-R
<dan_> -----------
<dan_> Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.  See the COPYING file for
<dan_> details.</pre></body>
<dan_> </html>
<dan_> thats all the readme says
<dan_> what should i do?
<rohan> Zeusz: i tried it just now, it has exactly the effect you described.
<Zeusz> well I tryed
<fatejudger> dan_: you should use pastebin
<Tm_T> dan_: read topic
<Zeusz> but how to activate again ?
<rohan> Zeusz: err... now i am screwed too ? ;)
<dan_> yeah i knoe
<dan_> but can tou please help me ?
<fatejudger> has anyone used Flight 3 yet?
<dan_> tell me pleae hoe to install this game
<Zeusz> should I press Again ?
<rohan> Zeusz: no.
<rohan> Zeusz: do this.
<Zeusz> what ?
<rohan> Zeusz: switch to a vt, alt-ctrl-f1, and then back to X. it solved the problem for me.
<Zeusz> welll
<Tm_T> dan_: apr-get install tuxracer
<picochu> hehe how about SLI 7800? :)
<Tm_T> apt
<Zeusz> i have another problem
<Zeusz> when I switch back to x
<Zeusz> kde crashes
<dan_> Tm_T: in konsole?
<Zeusz> with some lines in the top
<rohan> Zeusz: err...
<rohan> Zeusz: that doesnt happen to me
<Zeusz> I know
<Zeusz> can't imagine what is causing it
<Tm_T> dan_: sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<Tm_T> dan_: in konsole
<Tm_T> dan_: OR use any gui app, like adept or synaptic
<Zeusz> well lets try deleting the .kde
<DjDarkman> hy ,what fstab options do i have to give to a cd/dvd drive to make it mount/unmontable to all users?
<Tm_T> Zeusz: move it
<Tm_T> Zeusz: so you have a backup
<Zeusz> what is the command ?
<Zeusz> i'll rename it
<Zeusz> what is the command to renaming files
<rohan> Zeusz: can you please post that link again ?
<dan_> Tm_T: thx man. its installing it right now(tuxracer. i own tou one dude
<Zeusz> http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_1.htm
<rohan> Zeusz: those alt-sysrq things are _bad_ .. my machine rebooted :(
<Zeusz> yes it's evil :)
<Zeusz> ups
<Zeusz> that's not the link
<Zeusz> http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_1.htm
<Zeusz> this is the good one
<rohan> ah, ok.
<dan_> rohan: try enterin safe mode, logging in as root or try installing linux again from BIOS
<rohan> dan_: why ? linux is working perfectly.
<dan_> rohan: then whats the problem?
<DjDarkman> someone knwos the fstab option that makes the device mountable to all users?
<Zeusz> I have the problem
<Zeusz> his just helping me
<Zeusz> :)
<dan_> DjDarkman: winmac_fstab?
<dan_> oh
<dan_> so whats the problem
<DjDarkman> no no dan_ i need it for my cd/dvd drive
<dan_> oh
<dan_> dan DjDarkman, ive got no idea. try in #kde or #ubuntu
<Zeusz> anything usefull rohan ?
<rohan> Zeusz: no, except i have to reiserfsck my ubuntu partition :(
<Zeusz> why ?
<Zeusz> well back to linux
<Zeusz> let's try some stuff
<dan_> Tm_T: i have a big question. i installed a game but i doesnt work very well. can tou please tell me how to uninstall it?
<Tm_T> dan_: you did install, just do uninstall same way
<dan_> Tm_T: how?
<dan_> Tm_T: i installed it using that command you gave me
<dan_> Tm_T: please help me man
<Tm_T> dan_: install -> uninstall
<Tm_T> you can think yourself too ;)
<Tm_T> man apt-get
<Tm_T> to find out how to use that powertool
<dan_> Tm_T: but i forgot the command you gave me
<Tm_T> dan_: you can scroll in your client, right?
<dan_> Tm_T: i dunno. im new in linux
<Tm_T> dan_: you can
<dan_> Tm_T: how?
<dan_> Tm_T: please tell me if you know
<dan_> Tm_T: or at least tell me that command you gave me earlier
<dan_> Tm_T: never mind
<dan_> Tm_T: sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<dan_> Tm_T: thats the command
<Slaphappy> does anyone know where to get kubuntu packages for metabar 0.8
<dan_> Tm_T: how do i uninstall
<Slaphappy> tryied with debian packages without success
<Tm_T> dan_: let me ask one thing first, your age?
<dan_> 14
<dan_> please tell me man
<Tm_T> how I knew... well well
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer -> there's install right? how about change it to uninstall?
<Tm_T> too simple?
<dan_> i tried
<Tm_T> and?
<dan_> it doesnt work
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Tm_T> and use pastebin
<Tm_T> ah! remove
<Slaphappy> apt-get unistall planetpenguin-racer
<Tm_T> no uninstall but remove
<Tm_T> I repeat, man apt-get ;)
* Tm_T is too tired to think or whatever
<Tm_T> ->
<Slaphappy> are many of you are using kbfx?
<benlue> Die rzte - Satanische Pferde.rar konnte nicht geffndet werden
<benlue> Archivtyp nicht untersttzt.
<Paradox^> /join #ubuntu.se
<Paradox^> :/
<wijnands> is there any documentation on installing kubuntu? I can't find any?
<Slaphappy> need help plz.... i get this error when i try to compile error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Slaphappy> what should i install more
<Slaphappy> i have installed gcc cpp and other compilators
<Paradox^> Slaphappy: try: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu
<Slaphappy> hmm will look there... thanks
<sorush20> my video playback is jumpy what do I do?
<dan_> hi all
<robotgeek> hey dan_
<nlindblad> hi dan_
<dan_> whats up?
<dan_> sup guys?
<Hentai^XP> sup dan_
<dan_> nothing special
<dan_> so?
<dan_> doesnt anyone need some help
<dan_> im bored
<dan_> does any of tou know where i can get counter-strike for linux?
<Hentai^XP> you can't
* robotgeek hides
<dan_> isnt there a ste?
<dan_> whi cant i?
<Hentai^XP> you'll have to do CS though wine or cedge or w\e that is called
<Hentai^XP> I haven
<Hentai^XP> I haven't seen a binary for the game on linux yet
<dan_> well
<dan_> i have lots of games
<dan_> i have quake3, doom3, world of warcraft and much more
<dan_> but i need CS
<Hentai^XP> q3, d3 have linux versions
<Hentai^XP> CS don't think so
<dan_> no
<dan_> it has
<Hentai^XP> most likely you will need wine or cedage w\e that thing is called
<dan_> ive seen i once
<Hentai^XP> dan_ it does?
<dan_> what is that?
<Hentai^XP> I highly doubt it
<Hentai^XP> I think though your talking the server
<EightiesK> hello
<robotgeek> hey EightiesK
<EightiesK> hi
<robotgeek> do you need help with something?
<EightiesK> yes
<robotgeek> go ahead, i'll see if can help you
<EightiesK> i wanna install Kubuntu do i need to uninstall ubuntu first?
<robotgeek> no, just install "kubuntu-desktop"
<owner> you will have to chose if you want to keep gdm or use kdm
<owner> though
<robotgeek> a simple "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" will do that :)
<EightiesK> i can't get ubuntu to work.
<robotgeek> EightiesK: hmm, what did not work?
<Mez> EightiesK, try giving us more info first ;)
<EightiesK> i get fatal IO  error 104
<owner> is kdm or gdm better if you want to use gnome and kde
<EightiesK> and i'ma  linux noob
<EightiesK> i dunno how to veiw the log as i was asked 2 or ne thing.
<Mez> owner: both are pretty much the same
<robotgeek> owner: doesn't really matter
<owner> gdm lets you pick language on start
<robotgeek> i use gdm, cause i hit enter during my install :)
<owner> if thats important
<robotgeek> hmm, interesting
<robotgeek> EightiesK: is this while booting up?
<EightiesK> yes then i get a cmdline
<EightiesK> like dos.
<EightiesK> xserver won't start.
<robotgeek> EightiesK: the logs will be at /var/log/Xorg, but i think you will have difficuly posting it
<robotgeek> EightiesK, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> eighties sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> type that
<EightiesK> ok
<EightiesK> but then what do i type?
<EightiesK> i dunno how to make my self a super user.
<robotgeek> EightiesK: just type _your_ password
<EightiesK> thats the error i get after i type the password in
<EightiesK> (must be a super user)
<owner> type your user password
<owner> with sudo commands
<EightiesK> whats a sudo comand exactly?
<owner> select vesa drier
<owner> driver
<owner> sudo gives lets users use root commands
<owner> without logging into root
<EightiesK> ok.
<EightiesK> how long will you be here?
<EightiesK> i wanna try it out.
<EightiesK> noone every replyed in the forums.
<EightiesK> and its been 3 days
<EightiesK> i wanna try it out
<owner> ill be here
<EightiesK> :-)
<izzy> Little question: Since my upgrade hoary -> breezy, some characters are no longer reachable from my keyboard (e.g. the Euro-sign and the pipe) in KDE. I use German layout (with US layout it works). I do not believe I am the only one with this problem :) Any solutions?
<EightiesK> hello
<izzy> EightiesK: Yepp, same question ;)
<EightiesK> lol
<izzy> 142 users here, but most seem to sleep...
<EightiesK> what do i download to get kde on ubuntu?
<arrinmurr> EightiesK: kubuntu-desktop
<izzy> You already have ubuntu installed?
<owner> did you get ubuntu working eighties
<EightiesK> yeah.
<EightiesK> :-)
<izzy> Ooops...
<EightiesK> i just dunno how to dl Xchat for it.
<owner> try synpatic eighties
<EightiesK> what version do i need?
<owner> synaptic
<izzy> Can anybody help me with a little keyboard prob in breezy? Some keys do not work...
<EightiesK> i don't see ubuntu listed.
<izzy> ...but they did with hoary...
<EightiesK> belive it or not ubuntu was stumped.
<EightiesK> (the irc)
<EightiesK> hey izzy
<EightiesK> when u download programs what distro do you dl them for?
<DjDarkman> hy , i get an error that says that the root partition / is mounted read only ,what do i do?
<EightiesK> honestly i dunno
<EightiesK> owner, i have ubuntu version 5.04 if i install kubuntu 5.10 will it over write?
<hara__> can anyone confirm that ubuntuforums.org is down
<owner> you can upgrade hoary to breezy
<EightiesK> how?
<owner> if you just replace the sources.list
<ronino> hi
<owner> with breezy sources
<EightiesK> where do i get them?
<kosh> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change hoary to breezy
<ronino> i want to get my flash running, but i don't get it, "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla" doesn't work, it yields "can't find package"
<ronino> what to do?
<kosh> then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kosh> that should do it
<arrinmurr> hara__: yeah, it's been down for some time
<kosh> after the upgrade you will probably want to reboot and that is only since the kernel will be upgraded also
<hara__> arrinmurr: ok, thanks
<DjDarkman>  i get an error that says that the root partition / is mounted read only ,what do i do?
<owner> eighties http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ronino> kosh: nope, i did that, but doesn't work
<kosh> ronino: could you define "doesn't work" ?
<owner> to edit sources.list then type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ronino> kosh: those commands run fine and update the system, but the flash-plugin can't  be find afterwards, too
<owner> then you have to do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kosh> oh that was how to upgrade hoary to breezy
<kosh> no idea about the flash thing
<kosh> I don't allow flash on any machine on the network
<ronino> hmm
<EightiesK> then how do i install kde?
<EightiesK> or kubuntu?
<EightiesK> lol
<owner> you can type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EightiesK> k
<EightiesK> brb
<EightieK> abck.
<EightieK> back
<EightieK> how do i make my self the owner so i can change permissions?
<dan_> hi all
<dan_> sup?
<EightieK> how would u make my self owner or root so i could edit my permissions?
<dark_suic> EightieK, sudo chown new-user file
<dark_suic> where new-user is the user you want to "give" the file
<owner> eighties did you manage to install kde
<owner> or upgrade to breezy
<EightieK> no
<EightieK> the site u gave me was invalid.
<owner> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> its working for me...
<EightieK> it loaded now...
<EightieK> dark_suic, it said invalis user.
<EightieK> invalaid*
<EightieK> owner, what do i want to choose?
<dark_suic> EightieK, what is the EXACT error????
<owner> if you want to upgrade to breezy select all the breezy sources
<dark_suic> if your user is EightieK you should write sudo chown EightieK file_you_want_to_change
<owner> or use hoary if u want to keep 5.04
<owner> then sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<owner> and replace with new file generated
<izzy> Maybe somebody can help me with some Breezy KDE Prob:
<izzy> After dist-upgrade from hoary, some keys do not work, e.g. Pipe and "at". I have German layout.
<owner> just select german keyboard in kde settings
<izzy> I did that. Using multiple keyboard layouts, including German and Russian.
<izzy> Worked fine with hoary -- but with breezy, I can no longer select "include latin layout" (which I had anabled before)
<owner> izzy try
<owner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dan_> owner: remember me? you tried to fix my sound
<owner> hi dan
<dan_> owner: that uptade you said i should take....it didnt work
<owner> which update
<dan_> owner: but i fixed it
<owner> how?
<dan_> owner: there where some packages and sources
<EightieK> so the source list means i'm upgraded to breezy?
<dan_> owner: i dunno! a guy...DeadS0ul...he told me a couple of konsole commands and he fixed it. im listening to music right now
<owner> eighties, after you have saved new sources.list
<owner> then do sudo apt-get update
<owner> in terminal
<dan_> yes
<owner> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dan_> but it didnt work
<izzy> owner: just trying...
<owner> any luck
<EightieK> 0 upgraded 0 to remove 0 not upgraded?
<EightieK> is that right?
<owner> no
<owner> did you select breezy sources?
<EightieK> ya
<owner> that site should have opened a text file for you
<EightieK> i fixed it
<EightieK> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<EightieK> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<EightieK> W: GPG error: http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E8DDB29170188C3B
<EightieK> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<EightieK> :-(
<kosh> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<kosh> I think that is right it should have the gpg keys you need for breezy
<apokryphos_> EightieK: do not paste in here
<EightieK> sorry
<EightieK> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<EightieK> oops
<EightieK> i tryed to send it to kosh.
<izzy> owner: xorg.conf looks the same as before
<EightieK> owner, ?
<EightieK> are you there?
<owner> yes
<lewnidas_> /j #ubuntu-gr
<segfault2k> hi
<segfault2k> why when i download a .deb with konqueror it opens with kate?
<superbnerb> hi all
<superbnerb> just installed kubuntu onto my laptop, but now i can't get kdm to start. and it boots into console mode only?
<superbnerb> when i installed i 'turned off' acpi.
<superbnerb> any thoughts?
* superbnerb hello
<vge> segfault2k: change it in KDE Components>File Assosiations
<segfault2k> i know
<segfault2k> but its fine there
<vge> if it's fine in there, then i cant help
<segfault2k> thanks btw
<vge> if *.deb and *.DEB files are only opened with Adept or  Synaptic and its the highest on the list
<johannes> hmm, wie bekomme ich Menleisten wieder, die ich ber den entsprechenden Menpunkt deaktiviert habe? >.< is vielleicht ne blde Option :p
<johannes> oj, english? sorry, how do I make my menu viewable again, once I disabled it? e.g. amarok
<segfault2k> alt m
<segfault2k> alt + m
<johannes> segfault2k: almost :D it's ctrl-m but thanks :D
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> right
<segfault2k> well u understand it
<segfault2k> hahah
<johannes> segfault2k: at least for me ctrl worked. alt just lets me searach ^^ ok, mate thanks for the help :)
<johannes> useful shortcut :)
<nlindblad> 20GiB Kubuntu seeded :)
<gianni> buona domenica a voi
<segfault2k> good sunday
<segfault2k> xD
<RanX> no one italian?
<nlindblad> good sunday
<_root> hello
<EightiesK> how are yaw
<EightiesK> ?
<EightiesK> ne1 here?
<hatake_kakashi> ?
<hatake_kakashi> btw, you should _never_ surf the web as root
<nlindblad> EightiesK: please don't IRC as root
<EightiesK> it was deafult
<hatake_kakashi> surfing on the net as root is like.. "hi all! please hack me! if you hack me you can stuff my whole system up!"
<EightiesK> i just installed.
<hatake_kakashi> it should have asked you about creating an user account
<hatake_kakashi> if not, you should be able to create one via adduser
<LeeJunFan> Once I had not realized a system I was working on someone had logged in as root, I visited a webpage that expoited a java weakness in netscape (years ago), and changed my rootpass. Luckilly that's all.
<EightiesK> is there ne way to have both kde and gnome on the same install of ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> EightiesK: yeah, just install them both.
<LeeJunFan> EightiesK: install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, or whichever one you don't have.
<EightiesK> how would you switch back and forth?
<EightiesK> LeeJunFan: how would you switch back and forth?
<Zappa> you select your session from the drop down on the login page in gdm/kdm
<EightiesK> oh kool.
<hatake_kakashi> whats the program to configure Xorg config files with ease?
<hatake_kakashi> it used to be something like XF86Config for XF86? but I can't seem to find it :/
<hawking>  what should i do to allow incoming ssh connections to my computer?
<segfault2k> look at /etc/hosts.deny
<segfault2k> and comment every line
<segfault2k> #
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k, maybe jumping the gun :)
<LeeJunFan> do you have openssh-server installed?
<segfault2k> ahh
<vge> hawking:  apt-get install openssh-server
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> first is the first
<hawking> vge : let me see
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k believes the egg came first :p
<vge> hawking: then edit  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<hawking> vge : ok thanx
<segfault2k> LeeJunFan: haha
<segfault2k> ll
<segfault2k> lol
<vge> for some basics, but when installed, the server starts and it shoud be connectable
<jerris> anybody can provide help with mplayer
<jerris> ?
<segfault2k> ask
<jerris> i cannot view my avis in full scren
<jerris> when i try to activate full screen the extra display area is not utilised... so it ends up lookin like a picture frame on a black wall
<jerris> brb
<rance> its still morning here, so good morning everyone
<Slaphappy> can anyone tell me the name of xorg devel package... what is the name when i search in apt-get
<segfault2k> x-window-system-dev
<Slaphappy> thanx!
<segfault2k> yw
<SkrotFFS> Hi. If I wish to compile my own kernel, how can I keep the kubuntu splash screen on startup
<rance> after experimenting with kubuntu for several weeks, I finally decided it was time to do away with dual boot, so I reformatted the hard drive, got rid of windows, and am completely kubuntu on this machine, and its cool
<rance> but I think I got rid of windows prematurely, there is one software program I used on windows, that I cant seem to find on linux
<segfault2k> what program?
<vge> yes, for some software i keep my 5Gb windows installation ready
<rance> I want something that will invoice customers, it can track customers, invoices and payments, but I dont need the anything else, no inventory
<segfault2k> what is the window version of that soft?
<segfault2k> name
<vge> what you used in windows for that?
<rance> I the software was from a company called MySoftware, and the name of it was My Deluxe Invoices and Estimates
<segfault2k> and you tried to install it with cxoffice?
<rance> it was great, simple, clean, and just what I needed, and the cheapest commerical software program I ever used, bought it retail (at the full retail price, for less then $20 dollars
<rance> no, I havent tried to install it on linux yet, was willing to try wine, but since Ive always been a dual booter till now, I never used wine, or cxoffice
<rance> its a windows /95/98 program, so it should probably work in wine, I would think expecially since all the system calls go back to 95
<rance> I seem to be having one other problem with how kubuntu operates, it seems either konqeror, or kde (i'm not sure which) wants to automount any cd I put in the cdrom drive, but most of the cds are music and linux doesnt "mount" those, and it causes problems when I want to eject the cd, so does anyone know how I turn off cdrom automount, and where?
<_gado> can you tell me
<_gado> teh hungarian channel?
<misiek> hi, what is KDE the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<GADO> can you tell me please the hungarian channel
<tvo> misiek: yes
<andrzej> somebody are from poland?
<misiek> i speak polish
<andrzej> misiek you speak polish but are you from poland?
* segfault2k is away: kk time xD // erikita tkm :( [Kubuntu]  <Erikita Tkm!>
<humboldt> how can I make konqueror pass on the link to azureus instead of downloading the torrent file and passing the location of this file on to azureus?
<HeadUp`> not an et.merc for the moment
<misiek> im from poland. im not located in poland
<DingoMan> hello
<DingoMan> am i wrong or theres no wine package for amd64 kubuntu?
* segfault2k is back. [Kubuntu]  <Erikita Tkm!>
* superbnerb_ wonders if anyone ever had issues with dapper and the intall CD?
<Thikor1> hallo zusammen
<Thikor1> kan mir jemanden helfen?
<sudabeh> hallo
<sudabeh> hello
<sudabeh> bay
<Thikor1> hallo sudabeh
<ryanakca> anyone know why I'm getting errors when I run "sudo apt-get install setiathome"?
<wimpies> when I try to use k3b as a regular user my /dev/sg0 (dvd-rw) device is 660 root.root.  I think it should be root.cdrom.  How can I set this right permantly because after reboot rights are reset to root.root
<wimpies> ryanakca : anybody knows WHAT error you get ?
<ryanakca> Connecting to alien.ssl.berkeley.edu|128.32.18.176|:21... connected.
<ryanakca> Logging in as anonymous ...
<ryanakca> Login incorrect.
<ryanakca> dpkg: error processing setiathome (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wimpies> probably password problems ?
<wimpies> perhaps you should register and create an account ?
<ryanakca> I've realised that... but how do you go by fixing it
<wimpies> donno, never used setiathome : perhaps google is your friend ?
<ryanakca> it is
<ryanakca> sadly, ubuntu forums are down...
<kar> ^^
<GameOver> hey guys i have a question.... i have set up ndiswrapper properly and get it to work... and i have put it in the interfaces file so that it boots up... but in order to enable to work i have to type in dhclient wlan0 in the terminal everytime
<GameOver> anyway i can fix this... so it definately starts up every time without this?
<Burgy> hi everyone
* Burgy cowers as no one responds
<SkrotFFS> Do I need to update grub after adding something? And if I do, how do I do it? :)
<Burgy> what do you mean y add something? an operating system?
<SkrotFFS> A new kernel
<Burgy> yeah, you'll have to add it to the grub config
<SkrotFFS> I've added bootinfo for it
<SkrotFFS> I've done that, but I remember with lilo you had to run /sbin/lilo when you did that, is there something similar for grub?
<Burgy> in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<SkrotFFS> yupp
<Burgy> no
<SkrotFFS> okay
<SkrotFFS> Rebooting then :)
<Burgy> good luck ;)
<SkrotFFS> Thanks ;)
<superbnerb_> GameOver, i have had to do the same for a year.
<superbnerb_> GameOver, i've heard about using ifconfig and setting up a file for wlan0  but i've had no luck with it
<mathias> Hi
<GameOver> superbnerb... ahh crap :(
<mathias> I'm looking for a way to get Automatix for Kubuntu, now that ubuntuforums.org seems to be down..
<GameOver> anyone know how to get sound working automatically with OSS...... this wawy i dont ahve to type in soundon in the terminall all the time?
<Burgy> you could add "soundon" to your boot up scripts
<Burgy> where exactly I forget...
<mathias> Could someone give me the repository adresses for Automatix and backports?
<mathias> I can't find them now ubuntuforums.org is down
<mathias> is ANYONE able to get ubuntuforums working?
<dandielionous> I haven't tried mathias .
<sas171> mathias: Yes
<dandielionous> Let me check and see if I can get ubuntuforums to work.
<karvr> i cant get on them
<dandielionous> It's working for me mathias.
<dandielionous> But I haven't tried to add anything.
<dandielionous> I can just see the forums.
<mathias> there it came :)
<mathias> How ironic
<mathias> i'm all annoyed and complains only to have it working 10 minutes later :)
<mathias> see ya
<ubuntu> ^1
<Snake__> Does anyone know how to exit a single screen in irssi
<ClayG> anyone ever build the "cantenna" or any antenna that can get wifi signals from decent
<_dave> hey guys... i was wondering if anyone has any experiencing trying to get a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 to work in Ubuntu correctly
<_dave> mine seems to have a mind of its own, clicking randomly... and really useable
<eva_> hi all I have just installed my kubuntu and I have some problems wih installing some addons which I am used to i.e. skype or krusader in both cases liqt3c102-mt is needed but I cannot find this ackege through adept. Does somebody know about quick solution?
<rance> eva_, you probably need to add the universe, and multiverse package repositories to the adept search
<rance> I dont know if you did that already
<eva_> no I did not I will trz it now..
<eva_> uhh and do you know the url? of the universe and multiverse package?
<fyrmedic> How do I make a script that I wrote in "Kate" executable by the system in .KDE/Autostart as the script and not just open up in "Kste"?
<fyrmedic> "Kat"
<fyrmedic> lol
<Zappa> in a terminal, chmod it +x
<fyrmedic> I did that and it still just opens up in kate
<fyrmedic> I even set the chmod to a+x
<fyrmedic> do I need to do it in sudo
<Zappa> try running it at the terminal
<Zappa> see what it does
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eva_ about repos
<fyrmedic> Zappa: ok just a sec
<Zappa> whats the linux equivalent of bsd's newfs
<nalioth> Zappa: what is newfs ?
<fyrmedic> Zappa: so when I run it at term with the ./ it does what it is supposed to. Do I need to set a path for it?
<Zappa> formats filesystems
<nalioth> Zappa: mkfs
<Zappa> fyrmedic: i'm not sure why the gui is opening it in kate then
<Zappa> nalioth: ah, right, thanks.
<fyrmedic> Zappa: ok thanks. I'll dig around further. or just start it manually.
<DexterF> hi
<Zappa> hi
<Zappa> fyrmedic: why do you need to run it through the gui anyway?
<dan_> hi all
<dan_> whats up
<dan_> ?
<dan_> how are tou guys?
<dan_> *you
<eva_> thanks all I am going trying other things with my new distro..  bye
* enfact is away: Away at the moment
<Zappa> damnit
<dan_> Zappa: whats the matter?
<fyrmedic> Zappa: I don't, I want  it to run in the background. I wrote the script to start it in the background at startup of the gui.
<fyrmedic> Zappa: the app is written for term mode anyway but I don't want to have to keep a term window in my gui open all the time that I have the app running since it is a background process.
<Zappa> why are you using the autostart for the gui to execute it?
<Zappa> why not start it with the system?
<Zappa> dan_: i'm just getting infuriated trying to get guild wars to run under cedega using an ATI card
<fyrmedic> because I am a newbie and haven't figured out how to start it with the system yet
<Zappa> well my linux-specific knowledge is limited but for example on bsd you would just stick your shell scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/
<Zappa> i'm sure linux has an equivalent
<fyrmedic> I looked into that and there are like 6 rc.d folders labeled rc1-6.d
<Zappa> yeah i'm not quite sure how linux handles it
<nalioth> Zappa: on linux it's /etc/init.d/<DROP SYMLINK HERE>
<Zappa> there you go fyrmedic
<fyrmedic> so how do i drop a symlink there? lol
<dan_> ive got a kubuntu 5.04. does anyone now how can i install a game? it came as source
<fyrmedic>  adept
<dan_> please help me guys
<fyrmedic> dan_: did you try adept
<Zappa> dan: what game?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: in a terminal, type "man ln"
<dan_> fyrmedic: how do i do that?
<dan_> Zappa: ive got tons of games
<Zappa> yes, you are asking how to install a game
<Zappa> specifically which game?
<fyrmedic> dan_: did you install it with adept. that is the package download/installer that comes with kubuntu
<dan_> fyrmedin: i dont know it. where do i fin it?
<nalioth> dan_: what is the name of the game?
<dan_> Zappa: im trying to install ultimatestunts
<dan_> nalioth: ultimatestunts or stunt
<dan_> nalioth: im not shore
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dan_ about compile
<dan_> nalioth: ive got it from www.sourceforge.net
<fyrmedic> I just looked in adept and it isn't there.
<nalioth> dan_: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you
<dan_> nalioth: ok
<cold> anyone know how you boot ubuntu from install disk ?
<chadwick|359> as far as i know, that's only an option on the daily builds of dapper atm
<eirejah> hello will the xorg.conf file show my vertical and horizontal refresh rates ?
<chadwick|359> nope
<eirejah> incorrect
<larsivi> anyone installed the qt4 dev package (with linguist etc)?
* enfact is back.
<larsivi> Riddell: linguist?
<Riddell> larsivi: briefly
<larsivi> Riddell: Firstly, it won't show up in my katapult, second it segfaults when running from console and I try to open a file
<snowowl> Damn dude I switched to gnome for about a year after getting annoyed with KDEs brokeness. Now I install Kubuntu 5.10 and find that KDE really cleaned up its act and is one of the finest desktops I've ever used. Just FYI
<larsivi> Riddell: I have a fairly clean breezy with 3.5
<larsivi> hei SkrotFFS
<SkrotFFS> hoi larsivi :)
<larsivi> how does kubuntuing go, SkrotFFS?
<SkrotFFS> larsivi: Kubuntu is great, ACPI and sound (APIC bug I think) is not, however :)
<larsivi> SkrotFFS: my experience with ACPI is that it get's better from the 2.6.13 kernel
<SkrotFFS> I'm running 2.6.15, and the problem appears to be related to Acer not following the ACPI standard or something like that :)
<larsivi> ah
<Riddell> larsivi: try removing libqt4-debug?
<larsivi> Riddell: seems like the qt4-dev-tools package depends on it
<larsivi> Riddell: adept crashed when I tried to convince it otherwise :)
<JakubS> eh, damned ubuntu kernel with broken pcmcia
<larsivi> Riddell: Can I force apt to not install a dependency, like libqt4-debug?
<Riddell> not really
<kuser> can anyone help me about one iptable rules?
<Riddell> larsivi: you could try getting the qt4 from dapper and compiling that on breezy
<larsivi> Riddell: thanks, I'll check out later
<nlindblad> don't you use class with XHTML?
<nlindblad> it refuses to work
<cipi604> .
<pir2> hey guyz
<pir2> I knwo t might seem a bit audacious, but i'drequire some  help installing kubuntu :(
<pir2> The installer gets stuck at Grub install...
<pir2> The only google page that seems to have the answer (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75385.html) is down
<pir2> so i'm kinda stuck :-
<pir2> :-(
<dcode> pir2 what you stuck on?
<dcode> ah...SATA
<pir2> it's cause of SATA ?
<pir2> damnit !
<dcode> no...I don't know what your problem is
<pir2> any work around
<pir2> oh ok
<dcode> I just googled that link
<dcode> so what is your problem?
<pir2> Well it gets stuck at the grub part during the install
<lpfan> can someone help a newbie install java
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> i just wann know how to install anthing.
<lpfan> ive read every thing and cant figure it out
<yoge> Hi all
<dcode> pir2 does it give any errors?
<dcode> eightiesk: use apt-get to  install software
<lpfan> eight what are you tryin to do ive managed to install linux
<lpfan> which java file do i download
<pir2> dcode: nope noerrors
<pir2> just stays there
<pir2> Installing Grub, 0%
<owner> eighties did you manage to get ubuntu upgraded
<owner> lol
<eightiesk> yeah
<eightiesk> i did
<owner> cool
<dcode> pir2 can you switch to a diff terminal...
<eightiesk> i just need help updating gaim and firefox now
<eightiesk> :-X
<dcode> press ALT+F3
<pir2> the link I gave you actually has no link to my problem (thx google cache)
<owner> there is no official game 2 and firefox 1.5 for ubuntu
<lpfan> someone plz
<eightiesk> oh ok.
<owner> but you can still install them
<dcode> actually go from F1 to F6 and see if you got any debug messages
<eightiesk> how would i update though?
<yoge> Does anyone knows what's hte best way to be identified automaticlly on freenode using kopete?
<pir2> ok
<pir2> I'll try that...
<larsivi> lpfan: dl from here http://www.blackdown.org/
<dcode> pir2: you're talking about the installer, right?
<larsivi> find the most recent runtime
<dcode> doh!
<eightiesk> how can I install programs from source?
<cold> anyone know how to boot ubuntu from installation disk ?
<eightiesk> yes
<eightiesk> u need to set
<eightiesk> youyr cd rom to boot first.
<cold> how do you do that ?
<eightiesk> in the bios.
<cold> I already have my bios set up to boot from cd
<eightiesk> usually f2 or alt ctrl esc.
<eightiesk> is it a dell?
<cold> compaq
<eightiesk> hold on...
<eightiesk> what model?
<cold> 4409CL
<lpfan> #larsivi it says i need a username and password
<larsivi> lpfan: try another site
<eightiesk> cold, hold on ok?
<cold> k
<lpfan> #larsivi ok im d/l it
<pir2> ok, sorry to have left, got disc'ed
<trispace> does somebody know which KDE component uses gamin (gam_server)?
<larsivi> lpfan and dl the install script
<larsivi> trispace: I'm not sure of any KDE component, but Firefox do
<pir2> I'll try seeing what happens in F1-F6, but I already went to F2 and had nothing there
<brosioz> if i want to install some package of dapper
<brosioz> i need to set pin on apt/preference ?
<trispace> apt-cache rdepends libgamin0 shows a LOT of KDE dependencies
<lpfan> #larsivi  can i pm you?
<pir2> CU later, when I check
<larsivi> lpfan: sure
<lpfan> i d/l it i dont know where it went it didnt ask me to specify
<larsivi> check your home dir
<trispace> larsivi: i'm not sure if libgamin0 is the interface library to gamin or if the libgamin0 may be used without gamin (i.e for integrating dnotify or inotify)
<larsivi> trispace: I don't know, but gam_server is only running here when I'm using firefox
<trispace> larsivi: but it keeps running after you close firefox?
<lpfan> ok im red/l it to home
<lpfan> #larsivi  ok its done it in the home
<larsivi> trispace: sometimes, and in those cases it continues to aquire more and more memory until it bogs down the machine
<trispace> larsivi: yeah, same here
<lpfan> what next?
<eightiesk> would someone help me?
<larsivi> trispace: it is apparently a known problem, will be fixed in the next version of gam_server (dapper)
<larsivi> lpfan: now try running the install script
<lpfan> i just clicked on the file and had to hit enter a million times but its workin so far
<trispace> larsivi: hmm, i see
<lpfan> hurray it worked
<lpfan> next question when i got to the yahoo chat website it says Your browser is unable to support Java. Please enable Java and reload or try our HTML Client.
<lpfan> im tryin to get into the yahoo chat rooms
<larsivi> lpfan: In konqueror, go to settings - Java
<lpfan> ok then what
<larsivi> there you have to put /home/lpfan/dirtojava/j2re1.4.2/bin/java (correcting the path) in the "Path to Java"-box
<RobinL> how do i completely switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<cold> anyone know what parameters to pass to ubuntu installation disk to get it to boot my ubuntu distro ?
<RobinL> how do i completely switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<Fenix-TX> RobinL (i think) install kubuntu-desktop and remove gnome-desktop
<larsivi> RobinL:  Or rather the other way round
<larsivi> or not
<larsivi> sorry
<RobinL> ok
<RobinL> and how to switch back?
<larsivi> then it's the other way round :)
<RobinL> remove kde-desktop install gnome-desktop?
<Prozac> might install first then remove after
<RobinL> ok :p
<RobinL> ok it's busy installing now
<RobinL> the problem with me is, that i keep switching back and forth
<Prozac> just keep both
<RobinL> and when i installed kubuntu, i can't seem to get rid of it, so i need to install whole ubuntu again
<RobinL> Prozac: env vars?
<Prozac> huh?
<RobinL> when you go to GNOME
<RobinL> some things are messed up
<RobinL> like the look and stuff
<Prozac> well I installed ubuntu and then added then kubunut desktop stuff
<Prozac> i got no probs
<lpfan> it says loading applet and never loads
<RobinL> also, the kde apps are very different
<RobinL> takes time to get used to
<RobinL> oO
* dell500 dell500
<jonatan> hey, I'm new in kabunto, and I need some help with it, can any1 help me?
<kkathman> jonatan: ask your question please
<lpfan> how the hell do you install limewire
<jonatan> well, I was trying to download Bittorrent, and I can't install it or anything, I'm not sure how
<kkathman> jonatan: ktorrent is standardly installed on kubuntu though, use that
<apokryphos_> !install
<ubotu> rumour has it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<apokryphos_> kkathman: I'm not sure, but I'm guessing he hasn't installed yet
<kkathman> apokryphos_: but bittorrent is under k-menu, internet  at the top
<jonatan> I'm lost o.o
<kkathman> thats standard
<geirhard> does anyone know how to unrar a file with unrar-free?
<apokryphos_> kkathman: as in installed kubuntu yet
<apokryphos_> jonatan: have you installed Kubuntu?
<jonatan> yes
<apokryphos_> ok
<jonatan> its the Os that I'm using right now, I think
<apokryphos_> jonatan: and now what are you trying to do?
<geirhard> I try unrar-free -x 'file path' 'destination' but i says "Failed"
<Paradox^> do somone have a guide how to burn kubuntu live-cd with nero 7?
<_mike> need help with firefox
<_mike> how do i install version 1.5?
<geirhard> does anyone know how to unrar a file with unrar-free? please
<jonatan> crap srry back
<apokryphos_> !tell Paradox^ about install
<Fenix-TX> geirhard: unrar e file.rar
<jonatan> ok, so if Bittorrent is already install how do I use it?
<apokryphos_> geirhard: why not just use unrar-nonfree?
<geirhard> i think you have to pay to use unrar-nonfree
<geirhard> i do unrar e file.rar?
<Fenix-TX> or unrar-free e file.rar
<jonatan> how do I install bittorrent?
<geirhard> grrrrrrrr it doesn't works
<Fenix-TX> any error?
<kkathman> jonatan:  sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<geirhard> failed
<jonatan> what sudo apt-get mean?
<geirhard> after every file of the .rar file it says: "failed"
<Fenix-TX> try install unrar-nonfree
<geirhard> ok
<RickKnight> Anyone here ablr to help with fglrx build problem?
<_robin> ok
<RobinL> ok.
<RobinL> now...
<RobinL> how to remove GNOME with all the apps?
<lpfan> ok guys what can i use to use voice in yahoo messenger?
<geirhard> thank you very much, i love youuuuuu!!! xD
<lpfan> does gaim?
<owner> lpfan, there is a program called gyach enhaned
<owner> enhanced
<owner> thats the only known program to have yahoo voice chat in linux
<owner> but ive never got it to work properly
<RobinL> how to remove GNOME with all the apps?
<kkathman> RobinL:  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<RobinL> doesn't work
<eightiesk> how do i get my sound working ne 1 know?
<lpfan> which one should i d/l owner
<owner> i like gaim for yahoo chat
<owner> but no voice chat
<kkathman> eightiesk:  this is a good stzrt:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28Sound%29
<lpfan> does gaim enther yahoo chat sites?
<eightiesk> no
<kkathman> lpfan:  gaim works with msn, AOL, yahoo, Gadu-gadu- etc
<kkathman> but not chat rooms
<owner> gaim works well with yahoo chat
<kkathman> its just a msg pgm
<lpfan> ok should i dl the .rpm for  gyach
<owner> you will have to convert it to a deb
<owner> with alien
<owner> btw gaim does have yahoo chat room ability
<lpfan> lol damn where do i get that?
<eightiesk> it doesn't in windows my mestake.
<_mike> how do i install the newest versions of firefox and thunderbird?
<owner> use automatix mike
<owner> but forums are down
<Xemanth^> _mike: x64 ?
<gyuszk> rere
<kkathman> NOOOO dont use automatix!!!!
<kkathman> DO NOT use automatix!!!
<kkathman> use EasyKubuntu instead!
<lpfan> damn how do i install alientr.gz
<lpfan> <--- goin insane
<kkathman> lpfan: why?
<lpfan> dont know hoe to install alien
<owner> sudo apt-get install alien
<kkathman> owner: please do NOT recommend automatix...its a very irresponsible program and not safe
<owner> kkathman, automatix is relatively safe to use now
<owner> imho
<kkathman> owner not true unless they have removed the --force commands, which I believe the author was bullheaded and refused
<kkathman> the --force command is the quickest way to break a system
<owner> but i remember he said it no longer uses --force
<kkathman> EasyKubuntu is the most safe
<kkathman> and the most complee
<kkathman> complete
<kkathman> owner: not true I'm afraid
<lpfan> ok installed now how to run it lol im such a damn newbie
<owner> because he had edited the automatix post, to say it no longer uses --force and sets root pass
<owner> but its not there anymore
<kkathman> EasyKubuntu was a fork off of automatix, and was created by official ubuntu members, so I trust it MUCH more
<owner> i think automatix was based on easyubuntu
<owner> not sure about easy kubuntu
<kkathman> owner other way around
<lpfan> how do i run alien?
<owner> sudo alien file.rpm
<lpfan> i already installed it
<Xemanth^> btw whats this sudo thingy?
<Xemanth^> why cant it be normal su
<lpfan> super user
<larsivi> sudo is "safer"
<Xemanth^> i know its super user but why its sudo
<Xemanth^> safer
<Xemanth^> ^^
<larsivi> you don't stay in su mode using sudo
<Xemanth^> in ubuntu root pass is same as user pass by default :D hows that safer
<lpfan> ok im lost lol
<lpfan> so how do i convert
<Xemanth^> larsivi: yes you stay if you write sudo -s like i do everytime
<lpfan> damn i hate newbies
<lpfan> lol
<eightiesk> you are a newbie
<eightiesk> :-p
<eightiesk> me 2
<lpfan> i know
<Xemanth^> me ? :DD
<eightiesk> this is my first day on linux.
<eightiesk> lmao
<Xemanth^> me too :D
<lpfan> no i was implyin it towards myself
<larsivi> Xemanth^: yeah, and i do "sudo passwd" so I can use su
<lpfan> me2
<eightiesk> i just want firefox 1.5...
<lpfan> ive tryed suse before and i hated it
<eightiesk> i dunno how to insatall it from source.
<lpfan> i dont know why didnt feel right
<Xemanth^> larsivi: yeah but in debian you write su if you want to be root
<lpfan> #larsivi how do i run alien i installed it
<Xemanth^> but in kubuntu its sudo, its confusing me alot
<larsivi> Xemanth^: yeah, and if you do "sudo passwd" you set root's password so you can do su
<eightiesk> lpfan, type in  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<shawkins> Xemanth^: in kubuntu you can use su
<eightiesk> that might be ezer for you
<eightiesk> lol
<lpfan> ah
<shawkins> Xemanth^: after you do. what larsivi  said
<Xemanth^> well my su doesn't accept any pass
<larsivi> lpfan: no idea, I've never used alien
<larsivi> have you tried "sudo passwd" yet?
<shawkins> Xemanth^: do....... 'sudo passwd root'
<Xemanth^> not atm kubuntu open
<shawkins> well once you do that su will work fine..
<eightiesk> ne one know how to install a program from source?
<Xemanth^> i think kubuntu should include to installed su password
<lpfan> i think i did it its downloading crap
<Xemanth^> it rapes linux's safety :|
<Xemanth^> k s
<Xemanth^> installer* i mean
<SkrotFFS> Does make oldconfig check the .config, or /boot/<currentconfig>?
<owner> su is locked with unbreakable password
<owner> unless it specifically set by user
<owner> ubuntu copied this from mac osx
<larsivi> and only the user should know the user's password, thus fairly safe
<larsivi> if you do sudo (and not sudo -s) it's even more safe
<larsivi> Xemanth^: it's you breaking the safety with -s ;)
<lpfan> so do you guys know a good guide thats easy to understand that goes over the basics?
<lpfan> *of linux
<eightiesk> anyone here know  where i might find a driver for http://www.lexmark.com/uncomplicate/product/home/38/0,7044,204816596_237485130_243418022_en_0_1,00.html
<Xemanth^> larsivi: i do compiling only with -s
<Xemanth^> i do alot stuff which need root previlidges
<vge> can somebody tell little program like ms calculator for kde?
<larsivi> kcalc or speedcrunch
<vge> ty
<Xemanth^> i like kcalc
<lpfan> what was the name of that im prog
<vge> let's see what synapsic gave me
<vge> what i needed, ty
<lpfan> gyim?
<eightiesk> gaim
<eightiesk> i use it in windows 2
<eightiesk> its the best.
<lpfan> no the one that supports voice
<lpfan> i found it
<lpfan> #larsivi ok i did what you said but it isnt on the desktop?
<larsivi> lpfan: what don't you find on the desktop?
<lpfan> alien i thought it would installl it to the desktop
<larsivi> lpfan: the only thing I said about alien is that I've never used it :P
<lpfan> o that was eight
<lpfan> lol
<dah> hi everyone, i'm a kubuntu newby. am i right here?
<matchthis> must go today message me if interestedon aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 only if your interested and want to buy! .  prices are 550 each includes shipping case and wireless router.2 alienware products, 1 area51-m 5700 notebook, and one area51 7500 desktop tower system.
<lpfan> i did this
<lpfan> ype in  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<lpfan> should that install to desktop
<Xemanth^> gnome suxor
<Xemanth^> :)
<lpfan> how do i run it?
<larsivi> can an op kill matchthis?
<lpfan> wii an op shoot me between the eys
<lpfan> lol
* larsivi shoots lpfan between the eyes
<lpfan> haha
<pr1r> hey all
<lpfan> so i install an app how do i run it?
<vge> type the name on console
<owner> ubuntuforums are back up
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: hello
<lpfan> alien -d Gyach-Enhanced-pYVoiceChat-1.0.7-1.i586.rpm
<lpfan> typed this
<lpfan> says file not found and its on desktop
<qm> Need asstance getting Kubuntu on my Dell laptop to operate an HP Officejet 7410
<larsivi> lpfan: alien -d Desktop/Gy... etc
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: ??
<pr1r> anyone running 2 monitors on 2 graphics cards or know how to do that??? thanks in advance
<SpentCasing> is there any list of wireless cards that work with kubuntu, cause i cant get mine to work at all
<lpfan> ah ha got it
<owner> in general any cards that work in linux should work in ubuntu
<SpentCasing> it claims to work, but im testing on live cds before i put it back on my hd
<lpfan> how do install gyach to desktop usin alien i type alien -d-i then blah blah blah how do i specify it to install to desktop?
<lpfan> and gyach you can gointo chat roms
<owner> dpkg -i filename.deb
<owner> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<lpfan> and it block the porn bots awesome
<owner> if gyach crashes
<owner> turn off animated smileys in options
<owner> thats a known bug
<larsivi> SpentCasing: I have the intel 2200, it's working fairly well, at least as long as you don't use WPA encryption
<luka74> I have ipw2200 and WPA is also working well
<luka74> On Breezy it just requires latest drivers (not the built in ones)
<SpentCasing> it is a b/g card, so its 2200 right?
<larsivi> luka74: is wpa working with the currently provided breezy kernel? do you use wpa_supplicant?
<luka74> I use wpa_supplicant and ipw2200-1.0.10
<larsivi> And you didn't have to recompile the kernel?
<starhawk> hi
<luka74> kernel is 2.6.12-10-686 - I have just compiled ieee80211 and ipw2200 drivers
<larsivi> ok, I suppose I haven't tried that with breezy, in hoary you had to recompile the kernel too
<luka74> I just followed instructions from ubuntuforums...
<hawking> anyone who knows about configuring ethernet for a static network ( no dhcp) I had a static IP which I used but now a new one is assigned to me and I can't change it.. I change it from network settings and apply it .. when I enable the device it's back to the old IP what may be the problem?
<luka74> SpentCasing: do you have any security on your AP? WEP? WPA?
<SpentCasing> luka74: nope
<starhawk> I am running kubunta and after a few hours of running it locks up in sleep mode or habernation I have to shut down with the power button because hitting the keys on the keyboard or anything else wont wake it up any help with this
<SpentCasing> see i hade breezy on my laptop, got my card (proxim 8470-WD /atheros chipset) and i couldnt get it to work, wireless was a must so i installed xp, now i have some down time and i want to get back to breezy, but i want to try it on a live cd first to avoid any more aggrivation
<luka74> SpentCasing: did you try to run iwconfig from Konsole? There is also nice WLAN troubleshooting guide at wiki.ubuntu.com
<hawking> no ideas?
<SpentCasing> i did try iwconfig, i didnt check the forums though, thx
<starhawk> I am running kubunta and after a few hours of running it locks up in sleep mode or habernation I have to shut down with the power button because hitting the keys on the keyboard or anything else wont wake it up any help with this
<luka74> SpentCasing: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs - hope it will work for you.
<SpentCasing> im new to linux and not that good yet, so these little things get overwhelming fast
<SpentCasing> luka74: thank you
<hawking> anyone who knows about configuring ethernet for a static network ( no dhcp) I had a static IP which I used but now a new one is assigned to me and I can't change it.. I change it from network settings and apply it .. when I enable the device it's back to the old IP what may be the problem?
<tictric> hawking: look in /etc/network/interfaces
<hawking> tictric : I have changed that too
<tictric> then you did /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<hawking> hmm no lemme try that
<hawking> I did ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<tictric> that's essential :)
<hawking> trying :)
<hawking> tictric : didn't change
<tictric> well, I don't know what you've done to your installation :)
<luka74> hawking: do you have nm-applet running (maybe messing with your config)?
<hawking> luka74 : nope
<hawking> that's too weird
<tictric> hawking: what about your network settings in kde? Though I don't know what happens if you change stuff there
<tictric> or just paste your interfaces to some pastebin to have a look at it
<hawking> well changing network settings in kde changes /etc/network/interfaces
<tictric> hawking: never used kde config stuff for hardware. can't tell. I mean hal'
<tictric> is pretty weird too
<tictric> just paste it
<hawking> paste what? /etc/network/interfaces?
<tictric> why not?
<hawking> ok
<hawking> wait a sec
<hawking> tictric : http://rafb.net/paste/results/TS3lps39.html
<tictric> just disable that mapping stuff if you don't need it and put in
<tictric> auto eth0
<hawking> hmm okie tryin
<hawking> still same ip
<tictric> hawking: what did you do?
<hawking> tictric : I have put auto eth0 instead of that hotplug stuff and then /etc/init.d/networking restart and ifdown eth0 ifup eth0
<luka74> hawking: is it possible that dhclient is still running?
<hawking> luka74 : how can i check?
<luka74> ps -ef | grep dhclient
<hawking> with dhclient you mean the dhcp client? if so I have disabled dhcp afaik
<Twan> Ok...anyway I can open a file in /etc/ and be able to modify it? I'm logged in as root but still am getting permission denied...
<hawking> luka74 : it gives this root     22364 21247  0 23:58 pts/6    00:00:00 grep dhclient
<tictric> hawking: what's ifconfig sayin?
<hawking> it tells me the old ip
<luka74> hawking: this is really strange. Can you search for your old IP in /etc?
<Twan> So does anyone know how I can launch a .conf file from terminal?
<hawking> luka74 : what's the command to do that?
<hawking> sry I forgot
<luka74> sudo grep -r IP /etc
<luka74> (IP is your IP number)
<tictric> grep -ri '123.2.45.9' /etc/*
<hawking> ok
<tictric> dont forget the quotes
<MrJangles> whats the best ftp software for kde?
<tictric> MrJangles: konqueror
<MrJangles> its also ftp?
<tictric> MrJangles: it's almost everything :)
<hawking>  it gives this /etc/network/interfaces~:address IP
<hawking> silly backup file
<hawking> might that be the reason?
<MrJangles> tictric: awesome :) thanks
<luka74> remove it ant try again - it would be stupid though...
<tictric> Twan if you are root you can change the file
<tictric> very stupid
<tictric> if not to say impossible
<hawking> luka74 : yeah nothin changed
<hawking> that's too weird
<Twan> Does anyone know how to use vsftpd (very secure ftp daemon)
<tictric> hawking: you're not mixin up two different shells via ssh?
<tictric> I mean. Changin the local interfaces and restartin the remote?
<tictric> that's not uncommon :-)
<MrJangles> tictric: i just connect using the url tab?
<hawking> tictric : huh? no...
<hawking> I had a running ssh server I closed it and tried again.. didnt work
<y_o_u> anyone able to help me get synaptics up and running, or point me to a guide/howto? apt-get install synaptic isnt working, not sure about next step. thanks
<tictric> MrJangles: type ftp://user@server and see what happens
<MrJangles> tictric: yea, but any web browser is capable of that. i was thinking 3rd party software
<tictric> hawking: I don't know what you are doin but what you are sayin is technically impossible
<MrJangles> tictric: ftp through a web browser is very basic
<tictric> MrJangles: just try it. you won't see a difference to your local files
<tictric> it can do sftp too
<MrJangles> ya its ok, its basic web browser ftp, not exactly what i'm looking for
<tictric> and what more do you expect from a ftp client then to move and delete files and directorys
<tictric> no, it's not basic web browser
<MrJangles> i have several servers, organization is important
<tictric> I have several servers too and I don't even use ftp
<MrJangles> are you connecting remotely?
<tictric> scp, rsync
<MrJangles> ya, my sites dont use that
<MrJangles> i've been using ftp software, and thats what i'm comfortable with
<tictric> MrJangles: you have to work with it. Not I :-)
<MrJangles> lol
<Sean> hey
<MrJangles> so, does anyone know good ftp software for ubunt? ... =P
<Sean> can someone help me with a problem im having?
<tictric> I just happen to like konqueror better than gftp for example
<MrJangles> ah
<tictric> so try gftp if you need the real ftp feeling
<MrJangles> i wanna learn how to sync my sites
<tictric> with konqui you got just some sort of harddisk feeling which you might not find useful :-)
<Sean> hi
<MrJangles> lol, i've been playing in windows all my life, you understand ;-)
<Ragion> hey can someone help me out with a problem im having with kubunut?
<tictric> MrJangles: well windows is not very good at networking anyway. But you'll find out yourself.
<tictric> good night everybody
<Ragion> when i start up, everyone loads up fine in the command screen, but then the screen just shows these weird colors and lines right before the X starts up
<hawking> i did it!! :)
<hawking> ifupdown-clean force-reload
<MrJangles> tictric: i just rid of my windows recently, i'm still adjusting
<Ragion> hello?
<orion_fr_24> hello from france everybody
<orion_fr_24> I just need a quick advice
<orion_fr_24> I d like to create a basic website
<orion_fr_24> I m looking for an HTML edito
<orion_fr_24> sonething quite easy to use
<Ragion> bluefish
<MrJangles> vi
<hawking> bluefish is cool really
<orion_fr_24> haaa haaa haaa
<hawking> or viM
<MrJangles> ;-)
<orion_fr_24> not vi thank yopu
<Ragion> can anyone see what im typing?
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: yes we can
<MrJangles> Ragio: yes
<hawking> I do
<Ragion> does anyone know a way to help with my problem?
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: thank you for the advice
<vge> orion_fr_24: i would suggest quanta
<Ragion> your welcome
<orion_fr_24> vge quanta or bluefish ??
<orion_fr_24> lol
<Ragion> blue
<vge> try bought
<orion_fr_24> vge: good idea
<orion_fr_24> vge: ;)
<Ragion> how do i set my resolution when i load kubuntu?
<Ragion> what would that command be?
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: it is not a command
<Ragion> im loading from grub
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: you have to setup your config file
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: but I dont know how
<Ragion> after all the processes start, and gnome is about to load, the screen goes real bad (i.e. pink lines)
<Ragion> i was thinking the resolution might be too large or somethin
<Skrot> I've got a problem when starting KDE via KDM: "No write access to '/home/magnus/.ICEauthority'" how do I fix that? magnus is my normal user and KDM is started at boot
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: why are you on kubuntu channel if you use gnome ??? kubuntu is on KDE
<Ragion> haha i mean KDE
<Ragion> sorry
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: you should try #ubuntu
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: hoo ok
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: wich distro of kubuntu do you have ???
<Ragion> dapper\
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: the last one ?
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: dapper ??? it is so old
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: why dont you upgrade to Breezy ??
<Ragion> wait, which one is the newest
<Ragion> as in not even out
<orion_fr_24> breezy
<Ragion> flgiht 3
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: let s go on one to one chat
<Ragion> how?
<orion_fr_24> check the tabs at the bottom you should see my nuckname
<orion_fr_24> nickname
<vge> just type /msg other nic to privatechat
<Ragion> ugh ive gotta resigter
<larsivi> orion_fr_24: dapper is the one that is to come after breezy, it's hoary that is old
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: u sure ?
<larsivi> yes
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: ok I thought it was breezy
<larsivi> breezy is the current release, dapper is in alpha testing
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: thx for that
<larsivi> dapper flight 3 is the latest alpha release (see topic of this channel)
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: ok and is it stable or not ??
<Ragion> no
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: beurk
<larsivi> orion_fr_24: I don't know how stable it is, I use breezy, but some think it is somewhat stable
<larsivi> Probably depends on how lucky you are with your updates
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: it s not really good to use alpha release
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: I think so
<Ragion> should i get breezy
<Ragion> and try things with that?
<larsivi> orion_fr_24: someone needs to test :)
<Prozac> Anybody know a program that will tell me what kind of Motherboard i have ?
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: not ne I m not good enough for that
<orion_fr_24> larsivi: i m still a newbie
<orion_fr_24> lol
<Ragion> prozac, do you have windows also?
<Prozac> nop
<Ragion> alright
<Ragion> then im not sure with linux
<_arafat> Prozac: maybe lsci -v will tell you...
<nat> Hi, I've a quesiton about KDE and its autostart function
<_arafat> lspci
<Prozac> need to do a bios upgrade, but dont know what motherboard i have, only know the bios name/version
<nat> I put a file named "gaim" with the approprate text in to lauch gaim a the startup of kde but it's launching gaim 2 times
<nat> do you know where is my mistake ?
<Zappa> yeah, it automatically starts gaim anyway if gaim is open when you logged out/shut down
<nat> a ok :)
<nat> thks
<ubuntu_6> Are the ubuntu forums down?
<DrCurl> Hi all
<ubuntu_6> hi
<DrCurl> is there some user here that used also Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_6> I used ubuntu
<ubuntu_6> DrCurl are you able to get to the ubuntu forums?
<DrCurl> it's because I tried Ubuntu and was disapointed by its performance
<ubuntu_6> I'm currently looking for a new distro =P
<DrCurl> I would like to know if Kubuntu performs better
<ubuntu_6> my personal opinion is no.
<ubuntu_6> but I'm not sure =P
<DrCurl> ubuntu_6: why are you looking for another distro?
<ubuntu_6> because I'm bored with ubuntu and its a bit slow
<ubuntu_6> need somthing new
<ubuntu_6> don't know what to try
<DrCurl> Can someone tell me how much RAM is used once Kubuntu is loaded? under slack, KDE use around 70 megs on a 256 megs system once loaded
<DrCurl> but Ubuntu used all of my available resosources :|
<unf> hello
<unf> does anyone use yakutake?
<a-priori> for reference, with a bunch of stuff open, I'm using 245MB now
<DrCurl> ok
<ubuntu_6> DrCurl, I don't think your going to be able to use KDE with a system that only has 256mb of ram
<ubuntu_6> try somthing a bit lighter like XFCE, or fluxbox
<a-priori> ubuntu_6: doing it right now :)
<ubuntu_6> are the ubuntu fourms down guys?
<ubuntu_6> I can't get to them
<unf> does anyone know which g++ version may i use to compile yakutake?
<orion_fr_24> howw ccann i chhecck theee  vverssioon i m runniinnng oon ?
<ubuntu_6> uname -somthing
<ubuntu_6> lol
<ubuntu_6> I forgot wich switch it takes
<ubuntu_6> h/o
<ubuntu_6> uname -a :P
<ubuntu_6> or if your talking about g++ try g++ --version
<orion_fr_24> ubuntu_6: ok thx
<cold> I want to make a ubuntu bootdisk on cdrom, could someone tell me what files I need to copy ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: there a premade bootable CD u can download
#kubuntu 2006-01-28
<cold> from where ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: why create your own ?.
<orion_fr_24> cold: from there server lemme give you the link
<orion_fr_24> cold: AMD or pentium ??
<orion_fr_24> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/
<orion_fr_24> go here
<orion_fr_24> and get a live CD version
<orion_fr_24> then burn th iso file
<orion_fr_24> and it s done
<chx> www.ubuntuforums.org -- others have a problem, too?
<cold> orion_fr_24 pentium
<orion_fr_24> cold: then click here http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<cold> orion_fr_24 i just want some files so I can boot my ubuntu partition from vmware
<cold> orion_fr_24 I have ubuntu not kubuntu will it still work ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: i m sorry but I dont understand you
<orion_fr_24> cold: what daya mean is it installed on your computer ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: why are you talking about CD so ??
<rance> can I ask what you guys use to send invoices to customers, im looking for something, but gnucash is way overkill for what I want (it requires 40 packages on a stock kubuntu box) all I really want is to print nice looking customer invoices and track payment of them
<orion_fr_24> chx: forums not working either for me
<vge> dead as allways
<orion_fr_24> vge: yep
<cold> orion_fr_24, I want to boot my ubuntu partition from with windows xp using vmware
<orion_fr_24> cold: I dont know how to do that
<orion_fr_24> cold: sorry
<cold> using a bootable cd
<cold> so as long as the cd boots my ubuntu partition it would work
<orion_fr_24> cold: I understand what you wanna do but still can t get why you need a cd
<cold> cause I already have a os loaded
<cold> windows
<orion_fr_24> cold: this iso file I gave to you is like knoppix
<cold> orion_fr_24 I know what u mean
<orion_fr_24> cold: it s a live CD
<orion_fr_24> cold: i dont think it could help you
<chx> OOOOOOOOOOOH
<chx> where can I get a fresh nvidia-glx ?
<callie> whew!
<orion_fr_24> cold: sorry but I dont know nothing about vmware
<orion_fr_24> chx: same question for me
<callie> just got a palm pilot III for a fiver!
<chx> I mean, more fresh than the one I get w/ apt
<cold> orion_fr_24, for simplicity, I just want a cd that can boot my ubuntu os
<cold> cool ?
<vge> cold: your trying to use linux just from windows or do you have to be able to boot to linux also when booting comp?
<chx> because this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56801 thread touts that the 1.0-8xxx drivers FINALLY fix my RenderAccel problem
<orion_fr_24> cold: i got your point dude but i m sorry I cant help you
<cold> vge trying to use linux from windows
<cold> using vmware
<vge> only?
<cold> yes
<cold> I was trying to use the install disk but I don't think it allows u to boot ur partition from it
<orion_fr_24> cold: why dont u use virtual pc instead it s seems to be easyer
<cold> hmm
<vge> then why not just do a linux partition with vmware, put cd into drive and boot
<vge> like any other virtual drive
<cold> I already have ubuntu installed
<orion_fr_24> vge: that s what I thought
<vge> ic
<cold> vge but I don't have a cd that can boot my partition
<orion_fr_24> cold: hooo and you want to keep this one
<cold> yes
<orion_fr_24> cold: hoo ok
<orion_fr_24> cold: well you should check on vmware forums
<vge> so you need way to remove the linux parttion, copy the information from the partition to vmware linux image and boot only from windows?
<orion_fr_24> cold: I think this would be more appropriate
<orion_fr_24> cold: or you could try using ONLY linux
<orion_fr_24> lol
<orion_fr_24> lol
<orion_fr_24> lol
<orion_fr_24> cold: or at least dual boot instead of an emulator
<vge> orion_fr_24: have you tryed vmware?
<orion_fr_24> vge: honnestly no
<vge> then i would not mock it
<orion_fr_24> vge: but u cant tell me it s really intelligent to load up 2 OS
<orion_fr_24> vge: it will be anyway slower
<cold> hmm
<cold> basically
<cold> I want to
<cold> start windows
<vge> well try to use 8 distros in the same machine
<cold> load up vmware
<cold> put my disk that can start my ubuntu os in
<cold> and run ubuntu from withn in window
<orion_fr_24> vge: and so ? where is the interest of using 8 distro ??
<cold> windows*
<vge> orion_fr_24: for testing example
<orion_fr_24> cold: we understood cold
<orion_fr_24> vge: I feel ok without windows
<orion_fr_24> vge: no need of such a shit
<orion_fr_24> vge: I have to machine
<cold> orion_fr_24 I need it cause I do programming from both platforms
<cold> and constantly switching and uploading files is a hassle
<orion_fr_24> vge: one on linux and the other on MAC OS X
<vge> cold: is there something you wanna keep in ubuntu
<orion_fr_24> cold: i m with you man I understand
<cold> I want to keep ubuntu it selkf
<cold> self*
<orion_fr_24> cold: but as I told you I cant do nothing
<cold> I want to run ubuntu and windows at the same time
<cold> yes u can
<orion_fr_24> cold: ok
<cold> tell me what files to copy to make a boot disk
<orion_fr_24> cold: well I m proud that you trust in me like tthat
<vge> cold: basically you dont need to boot your vmware, you just start em
<orion_fr_24> cold: but honnestly the only thing I can do is take a look on google
<cold> well since I am new to vmware
<cold> its the easyiest way for me
<SkrotFFS> Where does kubuntu store firmware for hotplug (such as the firmware for ipw2200 cards)?
<cold> so u guys can't tell me how to make a ubuntu bootdisk ?
<mac__> how can I turn off the taskbar tooltips?  The thing that fades in like swiss cheese... annoying...
<cold> its that simple
<vge> cold: make virtual linuxpartition with vmware, install ubuntu with orginal cd into that virtual linuxpartition and you never need a bootdisk to your virtual partition
<orion_fr_24> vge: he wants to keep is pre installed distrop
<vge> that would have clarifued alot
<orion_fr_24> vge: so he cant do that otherwise he ll loose all his datas
<cold> vge I have little hd spaceand lots of stuff on my ubuntu partition I want to retain
<cold> the easyiest way out is a bootdisk
<cold> I know u can make one but I only have 2 writeable disks and I don't want to waste them to tryal and error
<orion_fr_24> cold: have you tried that ? http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/ubuntu.html
<orion_fr_24> vge: btw what was the html editor you advised me ?
<vge> quanta
<orion_fr_24> vge: OK THX
<vge> if you need a nonwysiwyg editor
<orion_fr_24> vge: id like wysiwig
<vge> those are just nogood
<vge> maby the other is then for ya
<orion_fr_24> vge: I know just the basic in HTML
<orion_fr_24> vge: so I cant really use a non wysiwyg
<SkrotFFS> Anyone got experience with dapper+ipw2200? :)
<dodger> does anyone know if the livecds have a 'persistent home'?
<orion_fr_24> dodger: no they dont
<orion_fr_24> dodger: you have to write on your hard drive
<orion_fr_24> dodger: but the home folder wonlt be on HD
<dodger> thanks orion_fr_24
<orion_fr_24> dodger: you welcome
<geoffWA> i have a quick question that hopefully someone can answer
<geoffWA> how do i mount an external hard drive in kubuntu
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: what is the filesystem ? FAT 32 ?
<cold> can the ubuntu installation disk boot a ubuntu installation ?
<orion_fr_24> cold no it will boot the CD partition only
<orion_fr_24> cold: have you tried the link i sent to u ?
<cold> yes
<cold> it all requires a cd to boot the os
<geoffWA> orion_fr_24: are you pretty proficient in kubuntu?
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: what daya mean ??
<geoffWA> well i just need to know how to mount an external hard drive
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: sorry for my english i m french
<geoffWA> its all good
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: yes I understood that
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: but I need to know the filesystem on it
<geoffWA> ntfs
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: is it NTFS FQT 32
<geoffWA> NTFS
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: well NTFS is difficult to mount
<geoffWA> damn really?
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: yep
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: gimme a sec
<geoffWA> k
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: not too difficult to mount for reqd only
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: but i m not sure u can do read and write
<geoffWA> thats fine i dont need to write to it
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: I m checking
<cold> orion_fr_24, do you know how to make a bootdisk ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: no i dont I allready told you
<cold> does anyone in here know how to ?????
<cold> hmm then I guess I am going to have to my self
<geoffWA> what type of bootdisk?
<cold> ubuntu bootdisk
<geoffWA> a rescue disk or something?
<cold> to boot a ubuntu partition
<geoffWA> oh
<geoffWA> hold on
<cold> geoffwa just a regular bootdisk
<cold> k
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: u should check that
<geoffWA> k thanks orion_fr_24
<orion_fr_24> u welcome
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: just make sure u know what is the device access for the HD
<geoffWA> cold: you need to access stuff on a ubuntu partition right?
<geoffWA> orion_fr_24: ok thanks dude
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: I dont thhink it will be /dev/hda1 for you
<geoffWA> not its usb
<orion_fr_24> geoffWA: ok
<orion_fr_24> so change it
<geoffWA> ok
<geoffWA> actually ill just install it
<geoffWA> brb
<cold> geoffwa yes
<orion_fr_24> cold he s gone
<cold> damn
<cold> all I need is a simple bootdisk
<orion_fr_24> cold: lol you not lucky
<cold> I know this is dead drop easy, but my disk aren't rewritable is I fuck up
<orion_fr_24> cold: booting linux is not like wiindows bro'
<cold> orion_fr_24 I know
<orion_fr_24> cold: it s not just that simple
<orion_fr_24> cold: have you tried on some vmware forums
<orion_fr_24> cold: i m sure it would be more appropiate
<cold> not yet
<cold> the live cd is running right now from within windows
<vge> i still dont get why you just dont back up imprtant data then remove partition and do vmware image
<orion_fr_24> cold: yeah
<orion_fr_24> vge: programming is not just a question of datas
<cold> vge too much of a hassle, my remote system is down right now
<cold> and I have no trusted removable media
<orion_fr_24> vge: it s also a personalized environement
<cold> yes
<cold> true
<cold> to have to set back everything again is too much of a hassle
<orion_fr_24> cold: i know i m a programmer as well
<cold> its my working environment
<vge> what suites you best
<cold> yea
<orion_fr_24> cold
<cold> yes ?
<orion_fr_24> cold: i think i got somethin 4 u
<orion_fr_24> cold: take a look
<cold> k
<orion_fr_24> cold i dont have time to read all
<orion_fr_24> cold: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/04/29/colinux.html
<Ragion> orion
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: yep ?
<Ragion> didnt work
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: shit
<Ragion> i tried adjusting screen, then i tried insatlling breezy kubuntu
<orion_fr_24> send me a copy of your xorg.conf file
<Ragion> like a black and white checker screen, then pink vertical lines
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: and breezy is not better ?
<Ragion> nope
<Ragion> ive used regulard ubuntu before, but i got a new video card
<Ragion> that may be it, the gefroe 660 GT OC
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: that s strange really your card is a well know one it should recognize it
<Ragion> check this out:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2752.0
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: gimme a copy of your '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ragion> alright, ill have to reboot, hold on
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: read the link from Ragion
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: lol
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: it could work
<Ragion> im not sure how id install the drivers though
<Ragion> if i cant even get the file from within kubuntu
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: u should be able to acces this file anyway
<orion_fr_24> Ragion: let s go to PV
<_manuel> notte a tutti gente :-)
<os2mac> does anyone have any experience getting kismet running on Kubuntu?
<orion_fr_24> ftp://girard76520.hd.free.fr
<_jim> orion can I help you?
<orion_fr_24> _jim: why daya think you can help me ?
<orion_fr_24> _jim: do I sound like in need of help ?
<os2mac> because you pvt msg'd me.
<orion_fr_24> os2mac: ???? no I did not
<os2mac> you pvt'd _jim...
<os2mac> he is me.
<orion_fr_24> no I did not
<os2mac> ok....
<orion_fr_24> os2mac: what I m supposed having told you ?
<os2mac> don't know it was a blank window....
<os2mac> that is why I asked.
<orion_fr_24> os2mac: howw
<orion_fr_24> os2mac: ok
<orion_fr_24> os2mac: must be a bug
<orion_fr_24> for those who wants MP3 ftp://girard76520.hd.free.fr
<drumline> how do I get NFS going on #kubuntu?
<orion_fr_24> drumline: NFS the game ????
<drumline> nah.. :)   Network File System...   I see Samba all over the place with a couple references to NFS, but I don't see an NFS admin.
<drumline> in a nice GUI package
<orion_fr_24> drumline: hoo ok i prefer that
<orion_fr_24> samba and nfs arent the same thing ???
<drumline> heck no :)
<orion_fr_24> drumline: i dont know
<drumline> Samba mimics Microsoft's file sharing protocol.   NFS is the unix/linux way to do it.
<orion_fr_24> hoo ok
<drumline> I prefer NFS...  it's very straightforward.
<orion_fr_24> you want what server or client ?
<drumline> both
<orion_fr_24> check with 'sudo apt-get install nfs-common'
<drumline> not installed by default eh?
<orion_fr_24> qnd 'sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server'
<orion_fr_24> no it s not
<drumline> geez...  that's weird.
<drumline> cool.. i'll get em
<orion_fr_24> drumline: i cant promiss it will work
<drumline> It'll work.
<drumline> NFS is so simple
<orion_fr_24> drumline: u shoul googlize a bit
<drumline> the only reason I haven't checked adept this moment is because the adept updater is taking FOREVER on my k6-2 450 Mhz box  :)
<orion_fr_24> drumline: so if u share a folder on windows u can acces it via NFS ???
<orion_fr_24> drumline: true ??
<drumline> orion: there are some NFS tools for windows in the cygwin package...   But generally, you would setup the NFS share on a *ix box and use NFS between *ix boxes...    if you want windows boxes to connect to a *ix box's share, you'd use samba
<orion_fr_24> drumline: ok
<drumline> NFS is more for communication between *ix boxes
<orion_fr_24> drumline: gotcha
<drumline> But if you have a load of Ubuntu boxes, I think the most efficient and simplest way would be to use NFS
<orion_fr_24> drumline: thx
<orion_fr_24> drumline: anyway I only use macOS x and kubuntu
<orion_fr_24> drumline: I m just curios
<drumline> basically, setup a text file that specifies shares and permissions..      and on the client box:  mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/var/log /var/log       Unix permissions apply from there on out.
<orion_fr_24> drumline: sounds nice
<drumline> it is...  It's just not very common in a home environment...
<orion_fr_24> drumline: secure enough ????
<drumline> sure.. . it's secure
<orion_fr_24> drumline: cool
<orion_fr_24> drumline: i ll take a look later
<orion_fr_24> drumline: thx for the advice
<drumline> depending on how you set it up, of course.
<drumline> you're welcome.  enjoy :)
<orion_fr_24> drumline: i ll go and enjoy my bed now
<orion_fr_24> it s late in france
<orion_fr_24> 1:47 in the morning
<orion_fr_24> lol
<drumline> ahhh... :)   sleep well!    I'm outta here also
<orion_fr_24> bye everybody
<whiskers> im having problems with my kmenu, it wont save changes that i make
<Xemanth^> hmm i had that same problem couple hours ago
<Xemanth^> whiskers: did you install your kubuntu from image? without updating
<whiskers> i installed from the kubuntu cd
<whiskers> and did all the updates
<whiskers> i tried running it as sudo also but that didnt work either
<murph2481> i just did an apt-get update and then an apt-get upgrade.....will that update me to drapper-flight-3?? i am currently using flight-2
<shawkins> may...
<shawkins> maybe*
<murph2481> how do i findout?
<shawkins> you may have to do... apt-get update
<shawkins> then apt-get distupgrade
<shawkins> apt-get dist-upgrade
<shawkins> can't remember... do dist-upgrade first... that should do it
<whiskers> is there mebbe a text file that i can edit the kmenu with?
<shawkins> *first after the apt-get update..
<shawkins> good question whiskers
<shawkins> really don't know..
<Xemanth^> whiskers: did you uncomment all in /etc/apt/sources.list those deb
<murph2481> alright well it looks like it is all updated
<murph2481> is there a command or something i can run that will tell me the distro information?
<whiskers> yes Xemanth^ except for the backports, i left those off
<manuelkr> anyone can tell me a good source.list for kubuntu 5.10?
<Xemanth^> manuelkr: just uncomment in sources.list
<Elsan_> Should I use Alsa or artsd? I'm currently using alsa with multiple sound outputs put I heard skype works with multiple sound outputs with artsd using a special command. But I fear Cedega(uses ALSA) will not work...
<Xemanth^> all those deb
<Xemanth^> Elsan_: alsa
<Elsan_> I heard KDE 4 is not going to be artsd also. Any reasons for alsa, Xemanth^?
<Xemanth^> i cant understand why cedega splitted from wine :| fucking idiots
<GameOver69> hey i have installed ndiswrapper properly and my wireless works... and i set up the interfaces file as i am supposed to... but my wlan0 wont boot up with the computer i always have to type dhclient wlan0 in the terminal
<GameOver69> anyone can help?
<Elsan_> Because they had to pay for the cd protection and some technologies, Xemanth^.
<Xemanth^> Elsan_: i have always had problems with artsd
<murph2481> GameOver69 i have the exact same issue
<Xemanth^> with every machine i have used
<Xemanth^> GameOver69: Acer 5020 ?
<GameOver69> its just annoying u know
<GameOver69> xemanth: no... its an hp computer dont know what mother board it has
<murph2481> GameOver69 its very annoying and I have yet to find an answer
<Xemanth^> GameOver69: ok :)
<GameOver69> another issue.... i installed the oss driver thing so my sound card would work... and it does... i just cant get that to start upon startup... always have to type soundon
<GameOver69> anyone help with that one?
<_grigory> hey guys
<_grigory> is there HFS for linux?
<GameOver69> does anyone know if a ati radion 7500 mobility can be enabled in liinux... i have only seen instructions for newer drivers like 8500 plus
<owner> gameover just use the fglrx drivers
<GameOver69> owner: will 3d work?
<owner> yes
<GameOver69> owner: how do i know if i have them installed already?
<GameOver69> and enabled
<owner> fglrxinfo
<owner> in a terminal
<whiskers> still no luck on that kmenu not saving
<GameOver69> says coommand not found
<GameOver69> owner?
<owner> gameover you have to install fglrx drivers
<owner> with synaptic
<owner> and restricted kernel modules matching your kernel
<Xemanth^> lol
<Xemanth^> fglrx is the most piece of shit i have known
<owner> yeah but its the best ati owner can have
<owner> lol
<Xemanth^> yeah unfortunately
<Xemanth^> i had to bought ati with my laptop *cries*
<Xemanth^> all my other comps have nvidia
<owner> fglrx drivers are incompatible with 2.6.15 kernel
<owner> btw
<GameOver69> i installed it
<GameOver69> hope it works
<GameOver69> how do i know what kernel i have
<Xemanth^> owner: ahm that was the problem why it didn't work on my laptop
<Xemanth^> i have 2.6.15
<Xemanth^> i installed ati's fgrlx packages with --force --ignore-errors
<Xemanth^> i mean --ignore-all
<Xemanth^> blah
<shawkins> --force is a great way to brake your system
<bimberi> GameOver69: "uname -r" (in a terminal)
<Xemanth^> well couldnt get piece of shit ati working without it
<shawkins> regardless...
<Xemanth^> now i can play once game, it doesn't release opengl from it :>
<Xemanth^> it just needs reboot
<Xemanth^> i get huge kernel panic errors in dmesg
<owner> xemanth, it didnt work for me either
<owner> then i read on rage3d forums
<owner> in the linux section
<Xemanth^> but at least i can play tuxracer \o&
<owner> so im using 2.6.14 kernel
<Xemanth^> i cant understant how fucking bad drivers ati can do
<owner> and they have been making them for a few years now
<Xemanth^> always major problems with ati drivers on my comp
<Xemanth^> comps*
<Xemanth^> on windows side!
<Xemanth^> i don't use control center shit, i use original control panel... some times when i navigate through control panel it freezes whole comp that i need to take cable off and take battery off
<owner> yes that new control panel is silly
<owner> .net crap
<Xemanth^> i would like to have T
<Xemanth^> AMD Turiob 64 with nVidia Go :)
<Xemanth^> n*
<Xemanth^> but why in god they don't make that combi :|
<GameOver69> owner: my 3d works horribly
<GameOver69> i tried darwinia: man that ran horribly...... i thought my computer froze it ran so bad
<owner> you have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> in terminal
<owner> and select fglrx
<owner> or fglrxconfig
<owner> sudo fglrxconfig
<owner> run that
<GameOver69> my card isnt on that list :(
<owner> what does sudo fglrxconfig do?
<owner> does it load
<GameOver69> it gives u a list of supported cards
<GameOver69> and i pick which one i have so it can configure it
<owner> you dont have to pick a card
<owner> just press enter
<GameOver69> i have an ati mobiltiy 7500
<GameOver69> oh ok
<GameOver69> it says mouse input
<GameOver69> i have one in my laptop
<GameOver69> which one
<GameOver69> ps/2?
<owner> yeah
<owner> i think so
<Xemanth^> with fglrxconfig i managed to brake whole x
<owner> xemanth, i never had any probs with it
<owner> but they removed it in new drivers
<GameOver69> it seems to be givin me all the answers in brackats
<Xemanth^> when x loaded it froze whole comp :D
<GameOver69> Do you want to initialize xfree86-dga ?
<owner> just press enter
<GameOver69> all the way through?
<owner> yes
<Xemanth^> GameOver69: i hope you backupped your xorg conf
<GameOver69> xemanth
<GameOver69> no i didnt
<owner> it makes a backup anyways
<owner> it renames xorg.conf
<owner> look in etc/X11/
<GameOver69> ok i pressed enter all the way
<GameOver69> now what
<GameOver69> it ifnished
<Xemanth^> you should do that, i wouldn't count on ati's tools to back up
<Xemanth^> GameOver69: kdm/startx
<GameOver69> Xemanth: i only have startx in my usr/bin folder
<GameOver69> run it from there?
<owner> gameover he means reboot
<owner> but before you do
<owner> write down this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> if that driver doesnt work properly you can run that to chose vesa driver or old ati driver
<owner> or rename old xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<GameOver69> ok got it
<GameOver69> when i restart go into usr.bin. then startx?
<owner> doesnt kubuntu startx automatically?
<owner> it should work from any path startx
<GameOver69> so that enables the drivers?
<GameOver69> startx?
<Xemanth^> no i don't mean reboot :D
<Xemanth^> modprobe fglrx and startx
<Xemanth^> but well ati is still in stone age
<Xemanth^> dunnp
<Xemanth^> o
<Xemanth^> i go sleep now
<Xemanth^> clock  4 am here ->
<adf> woooo kubuntu rocksss
<derekS> anyone here know of a bittorrent client with a webui other than bittorrent
<owner> azureus?
<Xemanth^> lol
<Xemanth^> well azureus is shit :) i'm looking for good client
<owner> bittornado?
<Xemanth^> its too oldschool
<Xemanth^> :)
<owner> lol
<Xemanth^> i wait linux utorrent
<MrRio> hey
<MrRio> how do i get something like xcompmgr on kde?
<owner> kompmgr
<MrRio> which repo can i find that in?
<owner> press alt+f2
<owner> and type in kompmgr
<MrRio> owner: cheers
<owner> np
<MrRio> where do i go to setup fades?
<alaoui> salut
<Apoc0106> owner: this is gameover... my computer froze i restarted and now i cant get into kubuntu
<Apoc0106> im at the command prompt now... anywayi can fix this?
<owner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> select ati or vesa
<Apoc0106> should i attempt to auto detect video hardware?
<alaoui> salut
<owner> no, just select
<owner> from the list
<bretzel> Hi, How to get the universe and multiverse repos to work in Dapper ????
<Apoc0106> so which one ati or vesa?
<owner> try ati
<owner> or radeon if its  in the list
<owner> or vesa as a last resort
<owner> vesa works on all cards
<Apoc0106> ok: it says please enter the video cards bus identifier?
<Apoc0106> theres on in there do i press enter?
<danno> hi i have a floppy mount problem in kubuntu installed in ubuntu
<Apoc0106> owner?
<owner> yes just press enter
<Apoc0106> ok use kernal framebuffer device interface? yes or no?
<owner> try no
<MrRio> where do i change kompmgr settings?
<danno> I tried to mount a floppy disk in Kubuntu but for some reason it wouldn't mount it it said it couldn't determine the filesystem, something like that, so I had to go to command line and mount it with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy and IT FINALLY MOUNTED. But how do I get the system to mount it automatically without having to use sudo? this system is for some old folks who can't use command line
<danno> do I need some special setting in /etc/fstab?
<owner> mrrio in kde control center
<Apoc0106> owner: select the x.org server modules that should be loaded by default
<owner> just use the defaults apoc
<danno> here is my current setting in /etc/fstab for floppy: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<danno> but it doesn't want to automount floppies. help?
<MrRio> owner: look'n'feel -> style?
<danno> I would search the forums but they are down
<danno> and the #ubuntu people told me to come here since I'm using Kubuntu.
<Apoc0106> owner: ok done
<Apoc0106> restart?
<owner> or type startx
<danno> do I need to specify vfat in my fstab settings file for floppy?
<dark_suic> danno, it will never auto mount floppy drive
<dark_suic> since floppy drive doesn't have a mechanism to send the computer a signal when a floppy disk is inserted
<danno> dark_suic: what I'm trying to do is have the floppy mount when I click on the floppy icon just like other linux distributions do
<danno> dark_suic: yeah I mean when I click on the floppy icon
<dark_suic> then it just should mount when double clicking it
<dark_suic> or right-click -> mount
<dark_suic> should just work
<dark_suic> does media:/ work?
<danno> dark_suic: thanks but it didnt I had to use sudo
<danno> no it didnt
<danno> it tried loading it and said it couldnt determine the file type
<danno> i had to specify vfat in sudo mount
<danno> im trying to get it working for my grandparents so they dont have to learn the command line
<dark_suic> well, just change that in fstab and it should work
<dark_suic> try changing auto for vfat in fstaba
<dark_suic> fstab
<dark_suic> not sure to work, but could do it
<danno> it says noauto not auto
<danno> should I change the noauto to auto?
<Apoc0106> owner: ok i restarted andi get his error when loading in kde.... the following installation problem was detected while trying ot start KDE: no write access to /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<Apoc0106> KDE is unable to start
<danno> wait, should changing it from noauto to auto help or would that just mean loading the floppy at boot
<danno> I figured, if the cdrom has a filetype why not add vfat to the floppy?
<Apoc0106> then after that it says could not start ksmserver, chec, your installation
<owner> sudo chown user:user -R /home/jo
<owner> user being your username
<Apoc0106> owner: ok
<Apoc0106> now what
<owner> sudo chgrp -R user:user /home/jo
<owner> user being your username
<dcode> I gotta dbus question
<dcode> I'm trying to use the session dbus, but when I start the session, no socket is made under /tmp
<Apoc0106> owner: invalid group name user:user
<Apoc0106> user being my user name of course
<owner> yes
<Apoc0106> ok but it says its invalid group name
<owner> but chown worked right
<Apoc0106> yes
<Apoc0106> is there supposed to be a space between user: user?
<owner> no
<Azunai> hi guys can someone help me with a small problem with the ati help file and install
<Apoc0106> ok well what do i do then... keeps saying invalid group name
<Azunai> ive been to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29 and done everything up to step 3 were it says sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel thats were i get an error
<owner> try chmod 777 /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<Apoc0106> done
<owner> try startx again
<Knowerrors> Can anyone tell me how to remove all carriage returns in a document?
<Apoc0106> with start x.... i get in...and my icons and font seem bigger... but iget an error... COULD NOT OPEN NETWORK SOCKET... PLEASE CHECK THAT THE 'DCOPSERVER
<Apoc0106> program is running
<dcode> Knowerrors: using sed, vim, or what?
<Knowerrors> openoffice or kate
<Knowerrors> dcode: its a regular text document
<dcode> in Kate, you can search for regular expressions right?
<dcode> by carriage return do you mean newline?  or is it a windows or mac document?
<Azunai> can anyone help me with a small driver issue?
<Knowerrors> dcode: its a document I made by copy pasting a block of text from an email
<dcode> Knowerrors, do a find and replace, search for \n and replace it with a space
<Apoc0106> owner:im restarting
<bimberi> Knowerrors: many editors will recognise \n as meaning the newline character.  You could try replacing \n with nothing
<owner> ok
<dcode> :-(
<bimberi> dcode: :)
<dcode> :-)
<dcode> I'm frowning at something else
<cyanid3> i have a quick question
<dcode> I just rebooted my box
<bimberi> i was going to say
<dcode> mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<bimberi> ah
<Knowerrors> bimberi: ok... trying
<dcode> :'(
<cyanid3> how do i get / set the root password on a new install?
<dcode> cyanid3: from your user shell, do: sudo su -c passwd
<dcode> although, you really shouldn't need it
<dcode> that's the whole point of sudo
<cyanid3> i know how to use sudo
<cyanid3> but don't i have the root password?
<Apoc0106> owner: i still get the same error
<cyanid3> or atleast know something about the root account?
<dcode> with sudo, you use the users password
<Apoc0106> about being unable to write to that file
<owner> which file?
<cyanid3> so with ubuntu the root account isnt really used?
<Apoc0106> ICEauthority
<dcode> in /etc/sudoers, it states what commands a user is authorized to use as root.  by default the acct you  make in setup will be able to do everything as root
<owner> try sudo chmod 777 /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<owner> if thats the path it says
<dcode> cyanid3, the root acct isn't ever directly used
<cyanid3> that's what i needed
<cyanid3> thanks
<dcode> np
<dcode> ;_-)
<cyanid3> i 'll probably be back
<cyanid3> _just_ installed this distro
<cyanid3> still trying to make up my mind about it
* dcode _just_ broke this distro
<cyanid3> haha
<Apoc0106> owner:  do  this through console login?
<owner> yes
<owner> in fact im pretty sure you can delete the .ICEauthority file
<owner> because it generates a new one
<bimberi> cyanid3: using sudo means less time as root (so less chance of catastrophic typos) and one less password to manage
<dcode> so....for a cookie...who can tell me why my initrd all of a sudden would try to mount /dev/hda1 on /root
<owner> but chmod should work
<dcode> so therefore I can't boot
<Apoc0106> owner: ok i input that line
<owner> do sudo chmod 777 /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<owner> and chown user:user -R /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<Apoc0106> i just did that
<owner> user being your username
<cyanid3> yeah bimberi, i guessed that.  Couldn't it still be bad for security though?
<cyanid3> nm
<Apoc0106> owner: done
<cyanid3> that's not the point
<cyanid3> the point is that it's good for a disto for everyone
<vge> /usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found Aborted
<dcode> cyanid3, the point is that it's better for security
<cyanid3> and not as much of a multi user aspect right?
<vge> what i did wrong?
<bimberi> cyanid3: i feel it's better (for those two reasons)
<dcode> cyanid3, when a user uses sudo to execute a command...all commands are logged
<cyanid3> true
<dcode> this is an issue I face at work
<dcode> people like to log into the Administrator account on our windows boxes to make changes
<dcode> even though they have the same permissions to do it with their own accounts
<Apoc0106> owner: whats next
<cyanid3> hmm
<dcode> you lose the audit trail when you login as the Admin user....in this case root
<cyanid3> good point
<cyanid3> why should i use some version of ubuntu instead of debian?
<owner> sudo chown user:user -R /home/jo/.ICEauthority
<cyanid3> (i am a debian guy)
<owner> user being your username
<cyanid3> i guess i'm just looking for more info
<Apoc0106> owner: ok done
<dcode> cyanid3, I like Ubuntu because it follows the Debian philosophies (sp), but a more aggressive release cycle...which means it has more up-to-date software
<owner> now try starting kde apoc
<dcode> by that's my personal preference
<cyanid3> i hear ya
<Apoc0106> owner: by restarting or is there a command to get back in
<owner> startx
<dcode> I'm a developer...so I like cutting edge features...even if it means it might break
<cyanid3> but what about just using the testing or unstable branches?
<owner> or alt f6
<owner> cntrl alt f6
<cyanid3> (in debian)
<owner> i mean f7
<Apoc0106> owner startx always works... but i get the DCOP communications error with startx
<dcode> I've ran Debian Sid....but it just seems more sketchy because you have all these developers dumping stuff into sid that basically have no quality testing at all
<dcode> and a lot of stuff gets broken because of it
<Apoc0106> owner: says couldnot open network socket, please check that "dcopserver" program is running
<cyanid3> yeah
<dcode> with Ubuntu....at least they ran the software once or twice before they ship it off
<cyanid3> yeah
<cyanid3> can i use a debian package in ubuntu?
<dcode> it's true that Ubuntu has much less software repository than debian, but you can pretty much use any deb package with Ubuntu
<dcode> :-D
<cyanid3> haha
<cyanid3> okay
<cyanid3> man, i have some questions, haha
<cyanid3> one more for now
<dcode> k
<dcode> then I boot the recovery cd
<Apoc0106> owner: back in console cntr, alt, f7doesnt get me back into kde
<cyanid3> is there a good place for me to learn how to use apt the sources.list with ubuntu?
<dcode> hmm...what do you mean exactly?
<cyanid3> i noticed nonstandard repository names in the list (for debian)
<cyanid3> let me get an example
<cyanid3> like 'restricted', or 'universe'
<cyanid3>  or multiverse
<cyanid3> haha
<dcode> okay...um...Ubuntu has a pretty good wiki
<dcode> sec...
<owner> apoc try chown -R user:user .DCOPserver*
<cyanid3> sweet, thanks
<owner> user being your username
<owner> do that in your home directory
<dcode> cyanid3: I can give you a quick rundown as I see it (I'm not an expert.....yet)
<owner> if you do ls -all
<owner> you should see some .DCOPserver directories
<owner> the permissions have been set wrong
<dcode> there's obviously the release...like breezy or dapper, etc
<Apoc0106> owner: my homedirectory being /home/joe/
<yonkeltron> is there a way to get firefox 1.5 in ubuntu now?
<vge> is ubuntuforums gonna be up sometimes soon?...
<dcode> main....is the equiv of stable
<owner> yes
<Apoc0106> saysno such file or directory
<Apoc0106> for the command
<owner> chown -R user:user .DCOPserver*.*
<owner> try like that
<dcode> restricted contains software that isn't neccessarily free....but useful for desktop system....like nvidia drivers
<dcode> I think that's contrib in Debian....altough D's is more conservative I think
<Apoc0106> owner: same error
<vge> yonkeltron: i followed thease instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<owner> if you type ls -all
<owner> do you see any dcop directories
<dcode> universe is software outside the core system....it's more similar to testing
<dcode> and multiverse is everything in the whole repository
<Apoc0106> owner: i cant see the whole list
<Apoc0106> just the end
<dcode> cyanid3: that's everything I think
<yonkeltron> vge: thanx!
<owner> try this
<owner> rm .DCOPServer*
<owner> in your home directory
<dcode> he's not even here anymore is he?
<owner> ie /home/user
<dcode> bah
<Apoc0106> cannot remove
<Apoc0106> no such file or directory
<cyanid3> wow
<cyanid3> sorry about hat
<cyanid3> that
<owner> rm .DCOPServer*
<dcode> heh
<cyanid3> my connection is really weird right now
<owner> rm .ICEauthority*
<owner> and try that
<cyanid3> i'm getting a 5 k connecton
<cyanid3> i'm reading what you posted now
<Apoc0106> ok that worked
<dcode> well...mines faster....but i'm on satellite so I'm very latent
<owner> rm .mcop
<owner> rm .mcoprc
<owner> rm .Xauth*
<cyanid3> that's useful
<cyanid3> thansk
<owner> then try rebooting
<dcode> np
<owner> it should recreate all the temp files
<cyanid3> i'm on a 3 Meg connection
<cyanid3> so i'm a little confused
<cyanid3> Megabit that is
<Apoc0106> owner: no .mcop, .mcoprc files
<rance> could someone help me out with an issue on ssh server startup, from the service configuration Im trying to start the ssh server, and im getting an error message that says startup failed, but I cant find any reason why, and the log viewer didnt show anything
<danno> ok now that the floppy loads after changing <type> auto -> to -> <type> vfat it doesn't let me write to it. What setting do I need to change in /etc/fstab for this? sounds like a permissions issue?
<Apoc0106> owner: Xauth deleted though
<dcode> cyanid3: I would be too
<danno> this is weird, I've used plenty of Linux distributions and never had this floppy issue
<owner> try rebooting apoc
<Apoc0106> owner: ok
<danno> why do I have to use sudo to write to a floppy?
<cyanid3> that was fun
<cyanid3> apparently i scheduled kget to download the dvd version of knoppix tonight
<cyanid3> on my other computer
<cyanid3> and it was taking up my bandwidth
<cyanid3> dcode, are you a casual developer, or do you do commercial stuff?
<Apoc0106> owner: no errors this time
<bimberi> danno: what version of pmount do you have? "dpkg -l pmount"
<owner> good
<dcode> cyanid3: I'm more of a casual, but I want to get into more commercial stuff.  I do alot of custom scripting and db development commercially
<Ragion> hey
<Apoc0106> owner: so is it over?
<owner> should be fine
<Apoc0106> owner: do i have to do startx for playing 3d games/
<owner> somehow some of your temp files got corrupted or permissions changed
<Apoc0106> or it will just work
<owner> but they are fixed now
<cyanid3> cool
<danno> bimberi: 0.9.6-1~breezy
<dcode> cyanid3: I also do web programming/scripting commercially...mainly in PHP...I wrote a nice chunk of WordpressMU too
<owner> apoc, startx just boots into kde
<owner> if you are running kde you dont need to do it
<dcode> although I haven't looked at that in almost a year
<cyanid3> way to go with the php
<cyanid3> i do a lot of php myself
<danno> should I change user to my username in /etc/fstab?
<Apoc0106> so now the game i tried should run better?
<bimberi> danno: ok, that looks up to date - there was an issue with an earlier version
<owner> which driver did you select when you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danno> bimberi: oh thanks for telling me this ;)
<Apoc0106> ati
<cyanid3> rance, did you make any changes to the sshd.conf file?
<dcode> I'm a big fan of it....I can't stand VB so ASP is out...and JSP & ColdFusion are costly....plus I like the C-like syntax
<owner> should work apoc
<dcode> and perl is just too sloppy for me
<dcode> for web work anyway
<owner> radeon should work if its listed as well
<Ragion> does anyone here have a geforce 6600 gt oc?
<owner> might be better
<danno> is this just becuase kubuntu uses no root account so user=root but its loading it with sudo only write permissions?
<cyanid3> i agree
<owner> but fglrx doesnt work as you found out.,
<danno> this is crazy ive never had a problem mounting and writing to a floppy on other distros
<cyanid3> with everything that you just said actualy
<owner> i think the old fglrx worked but not the new ones for your card
<dcode> heh
<cyanid3> but that's probably the case with most people that are involved in some form or another in the open source community
<Apoc0106> owner: still runs like crap :(
<danno> in /etc/fstab do I need to change "user" to my username to have write access to floppy?
<cyanid3> i'm not a big fan of microsoft, even though i have to support it
<rance> cyanid3: sorry I missed your response, no I didnt make any changed to the sshd.conf file
<dcode> cyanid3: yeah pretty much....although I know some JSP developers...
<danno> oh do I need to add -o umask=(your umask here) to /etc/fstab?
<dcode> cyanid3: and some die-hard perl fanatics
<dcode> lol
<cyanid3> yeah
<cyanid3> perl is okay for some stuff though
<dcode> I like perl for CLI stuff where shell scripts generally won't do
<Apoc0106> is it that darwinia is just a grahpic intensive game... i mean my card isnt that great... but this doesnt look like it would kill my memory
<cyanid3> wow
<cyanid3> um, nevermind
<rance> has anyone been able to use either aria or sql-ledger
<dcode> ?
<cyanid3> rance, did you get any more detail when ssh failed to start, or did it just fail?
<cyanid3> dcode, i thought that kubuntu didnt come with a ssh client, but i was wrong
<dcode> heh
<dcode> man....I really gotta stop burning CDs and not labelling them....I got a stack of unknown discs right here
<dcode> I gotta mount em to see what the hell is on them
<cyanid3> that stinks
<cyanid3> i keep a permanent marker ritght at my desk, next to my spindle
<dcode> yeah...I use to...people keep making off with it....
<rance> cyanid3, no detail, it just failed
<dcode> I use to actually keep like 3 sharpies right here
<dcode> they're all gone
<danno>  wow I google and my problem says (solved) in a thread title but too bad the ubuntu forums are DOWN so I can't read the solution !!!!
<dcode> danno: google cache?
<crimsun> danno: cache?
<dcode> heh
<danno> i tried google cache doesnt load it :(
<dcode> :-(
<dcode> bummer
<cyanid3> sorry man, try removing ssh and reinstalling it
<cyanid3> that's all that i can say if you're not getting any errors at all
<danno> one google result says: " I have experienced the same problem with Ubuntu from Hoary to Breezy, a simple thing like saving to floppy is a task for a sysadmin"
<dcode> brb....gonna raid my roommates desk for sharpies
<rance> yes, thats all I get, no errors, it just doesnt start
<rance> thanks
<rance> i'll try to uninstall it
<dcode> w00t....found an ultra fine point and a fine point
<cyanid3> nice
<cyanid3> you a student somewhere?
<dcode> :-( unfortunately not at the moment
<dcode> I'll be going back to school in Aug
<cyanid3> ah
<cyanid3> that's cool
<dcode> University of Missouri - Rolla
<cyanid3> awesome
<dcode> I work for the federal government right now
<cyanid3> interesting
<dcode> heh
<cyanid3> what do you do?
<dcode> you're not a spy are you?
<dcode> heh
<cyanid3> haha
<dcode> I'm Tier 2 Helpdesk....
<dcode> but I'm the only Tier 2 guy
<cyanid3> busy stuff
<cyanid3> i'm guessing
<dcode> mostly I manage the Cisco switches and routers, but I do alot of server scripting for the win admins that just don't get it
<cyanid3> haha
<dcode> and a dance as often as I can in the security circle
<cyanid3> yeah
<dcode> and when I get free time I work calls from end users
<dcode> my best friend (my roommate from whom I stole the sharpies) is the security administrator
<cyanid3> i'm majoring in computer information ssytems
<dcode> I'm Comp Sci
<cyanid3> yeah, i wanted to do that
<cyanid3> i found out in high school that i hated math
<dcode> I can do SysAdmin....I could do it for my career....but I enjoy programming far more
<cyanid3> but i could kick butt with computers
<dcode> yeah...that'd be a problem
<cyanid3> heh
<dcode> mostly depending on your Uni
<cyanid3> programming is tough in the us though
<cyanid3> only getting tougher too
<cyanid3> i hope that you're talented : )
<dcode> the first school I went to required Calc 1 & 2 only....UMR requires that plus 3, Linear Alg, Engineering Stat, Dif EQ....blegh
<cyanid3> haha
<dcode> there's still quite a demand for programmers...and I have a lot of paper experience too
<cyanid3> yeah
<dcode> i.e. I'm a federal technician for the military...
<dcode> I'm in the military as a computer tech
<dcode> I lead a team of computer tech in the military
<cyanid3> that's cool
<dcode> plus I'm a programmer for robotics team at UMR
<cyanid3> i wanted to join the army
<dcode> the Army has done alot for me
<dcode> I'm in the Army National Guard
<cyanid3> but i told the guy at the recruiting place the i had asthma and he escorted me to the door
<dcode> yeah....that'll gig ya
<danno> how can I write to a floppy as a user it wont let me unless I use sudo and my grandparents cant do that
<cyanid3> i even took this initial placement test, and scored really well first
<dcode> is it bad asthma?
<cyanid3> not really
<dcode> the big thing is...as long as you can complete Basic training without dying...you're good to go
<cyanid3> dont they put you in some sort of a gas chamber?
<dcode> but it's hard to get someone past the review board with asthma
<dcode> yeah....you have to breath CS gas for about 3-5 seconds....
<dcode> you learn how to make your gas mask work
<dcode> I never quite thought of the effect of CS gas on someone with asthma
<cyanid3> aha
<dcode> I don't imagine it would be fun
<cyanid3> think of - not being able to breathe- and you'll get close
<dcode> you go in with your mask on....you have to take it off and say your name, rank, and SSN
<dcode> and then you put it back on
<cyanid3> what was it like?
<danno> can someone load this page because it wont load for me and I really need to read it now: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-95950.html+floppy+write+ubuntu+-usb&hl=en
<dcode> well...it effects everyone different...and it's a pretty diluted mix that they use for that training
<cyanid3> makes sense
<dcode> I'm lucky, in that, CS gas doesn't do anything to me except make my eyes water
<dcode> I can breath it fine
<cyanid3> haha
<cyanid3> lucky bum
<dcode> some people, it makes their sweat pores burn and eyes and they choke
<cyanid3> wow
<dcode> I mean....CS is a choking agent
<dcode> danno, ubuntuforums is down
<dcode> I've needed it several times this weekend to no avail
<cyanid3> i think that i should have tried to help that person earlier with ssh problems
<cyanid3> i'm having problems now
<cyanid3> haha
<cyanid3> it's saying not hostkeys available
<dcode> wow....the dapper install cd is nice....I booted it before from USB...but the cd is nice
<danno> dcode: i know
<dcode> danno, nobody is gonna be able to load it
<dcode> the server is offline
<danno> dcode: ok thank u
<dcode> anyone ever done a rescue on a 7" LCD screen at 1024x768?
<dcode> you gotta squint :-p
<yonkeltron> anyone notice that katapult doesn't do well with certain applications
<yonkeltron> ?
<cyanid3> what's the best way to start the ssh daemon in kubuntu?
<eightiesk> can some one help me i dunno why my windows doesn't show on the panel.
<cyanid3> i tried /etc/init.d/ssh start, and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dcode> cyanid3: I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start'
<dcode> eightiesk: there's an option in the panel for that
<dcode> might check it
<cyanid3> haha
<cyanid3> the beauty of reading logs
<eightiesk> dcode,  where at though
<dcode> eightiesk: couldn't say....my box is dead right now
<dcode> I'm giving it CPR as we speak....er....chat....er........type
<eightiesk> thanks
* dcode goes for a brew
<kokujo> Can someone help me build WINE from source?  I follow the instructions from WineHQ and when I go to make the package it tells me "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<danno> when I google the only instructions for writing to a floppy in ubuntu mention using sudo.. wtf ?
<bimberi> kokujo: you need to install build-essential but you can get later wine versions via apt-get ...
<bimberi> !wine
<bimberi> !+wine
<ubotu> rumour has it, wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<eightiesk> how do i get movies to play in kde?
<kokujo> already have build-essential
<kokujo> tried the sources.list, tells me there's no binary available
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell eightiesk about multimedia
<bimberi> kokujo: are you running i386?
<kokujo> amd64
<bimberi> kokujo: ah, ok, ignore the wine repos thing then, they're only for i386
<kokujo> even the source?
<dcode> ah bloody hell....I have a sneaking suspicion that the latest kernel initrd doesn't support xfs
<bimberi> kokujo: no, the binaries.  I don't know about compiling for amd64
<kokujo> okay
<kokujo> at least I know it's not me now...partially anyways.  Thanks.
<bimberi> kokujo: i believe there are ways though - when the forums come back you could do a search for 'wine amd64'
<kokujo> okay
<kokujo> thanks
<bimberi> kokujo: as to the 'cannot create executables' - perhaps you could try compiling a 'Hello World' program
<bimberi> kokujo: yw :)
<dashinho> Hello. Anyone knows if using fonts in kde with antialiasing and style hingting none is bad for the eyes?
<dcode> dashinho: like detrimental to your eyes?
<dcode> or more difficult to see or what?
<kosh> not for me it has not been
<dcode> it's just a preference on eye candy
<dcode> can somebody do me a HUGE favor and drop their /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin?
<dcode> I think mines jacked up and would like to compare
<kosh> mine would be far far too diferent sorry
<dcode> well
<dcode> here's my problem
<dcode> my kernel and initrd lines look like this:
<dcode> kernel/boot/vmlinuz-blah blah
<dcode> shouldn't there be a space after kernel?
<dcode> initrd is:  initrd/boot/initrd.img-blah
<bimberi> dcode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7503
<hawking> does kopete support some kind of encryption?
<dcode> ty bimberi
<dcode> that wasn't the problem :-(
<bimberi> dcode: yw :)  oh well :(
<dcode> f##@@@##~!!~!!!!!!!11
<dcode> why does this crap always happen to me?
<dcode> I've been working on this box all weekend getting it tweaked so I have a nice devel environment....and now the shit won't boot
<yonkeltron> are there any monospace fonts that are included with all KDE installs?
<kosh> can you give a better description of what is wrong? when is it failing? what is the error message? what is the last thing you see it doing?
<dcode> hawking: ywa
<dcode> yes
<kosh> out of curiosity are you running one of the precompiled ubuntu kernels or did you build your own?
<hawking> dcode : how can i set it?
<dcode> kosh, I updgraded to 2.6.15-13 (i think)...not sure on the micro....whatever version
<dcode> might be -15
<kosh> boot one of your older kernels then
<dcode> no dice
<kosh> the hal in breezy is not compat with 2.6.15
<dcode> the initrd is ficked
<kosh> why no dice? don't you leave the older kernels in the system?
<dcode> yes
<kosh> yeah so hit esc or whatever it is to get the grub menu and boot the older kernel directly
<kosh> you can even use the commandline to write the grub lines directly
<dcode> it fails during mount of the root filesystem
<dcode> I can boot the old kernels
<dcode> but the initrd is hosed I guess
<kosh> so boot the older kernel with the older initrd
<kosh> with grub you can boot any kernel on the system
<kosh> not just the one configured
<dcode> it doesn't work for some reason...I don't know why....
<dcode> I'm aware of that
<kosh> so boot one of the older ones like a 2.6.13 one which is what ubuntu comes with
<dcode> I get: mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<dcode> none of the kernels work
<kosh> that is not a kernel or grub problem then
<kosh> I am going to assume that you have one hardrive and it is an ide drive right?
<dcode> I didn't say it was...I said it was a boot problem ;-)
<dcode> right
<dcode> b rb
<dashinho> dcode, just wondering
<kosh> I wonder how the heck you got that problem
<dashinho> maybe it is bad, and i am using it ^^
<kosh> the most common thing I see on google for that so far is a corrupted partition table
<dcode> well...I think the problem is I'm using xfs...and for some reason that isn't playing well
<dcode> hmm
<dcode> dahinho....what are you talking about?
<dashinho> really.. don't know
<dashinho> lol
<dcode> lmao
<johnnybezak> hey guys whats a lightweight qt text editor?
<dcode> cat ?
<dcode> lol...j/k
<dcode> that doesn't use Qt
<dcode> :-p
<hawking> dcode : how can i set this encryption thing in kopete?
<dcode> hawking.....no clue...sorry
<hawking> dcode : great thanks
<hawking> I'll google
<dcode> I just saw on kopete.kde.org that it supported it
<hawking> ok
<dcode> I take that back...my root fs is ext3
<dcode> I'm using xfs on my server box
<rr73> why when there is a power drop it  gets a new ip address via dhcp and wont get the old one?
<rr73> i would really like to know why it is gay like that
<frank23> rr73: that is what dhcp does: allocates IP adresses dynamically
<rr73> no other distro that ive seen does that, they all go back to their normal dhcp address
<rr73> then why are there gaps in the numbers?
<rr73> it jumps around a bunch
<whiskers> ive got a problem with kmenu, it wont save any edits that i make to it
<whiskers> kubuntu v 5.10
<rr73> try #kde yet?
<whiskers> no one there answers
<rr73> better then here
<rr73> one of the best place i found my answeres
<rr73> some which are not relating to kde
<whiskers> i can try both :P
<rr73> i like kubuntu but i am stuck with it
<rr73> wish xandros could support my sata card and drive
<whiskers> xandros isnt free
<whiskers> :P
<rr73> i dl the free version
<rr73> yes it is
<whiskers> the free one limits its use such as cd burning is capped at some rediculous speed
<paelscrit> anyone know the easiest way to burn a dvx avi back onto a dvd?
<rr73> not take it off
<rr73> ?
<hawking> anyone who managed to get kmail working for gmail here?
<pussfeller> i had it working
<pussfeller> there are instructions for it on the gmail site
<pussfeller> used to be anyways
<hawking> pussfeller : that doesn't work for sending mails
<hawking> and for receiving ... the port written there is wrong
<pussfeller> i had it working sending mails
<pussfeller> its been a while tho, i finally just started using gmail itself cause its cooler
<dcode> kosh: I fixed the problem, in case you were interested
<hawking> hmm which port do you use?
<hawking> they tell about 2 ports
<dcode> kosh: the journal was screwed up on the ext3 partition
<dcode> kosh: I followed the instructions here: http://lists.svlug.org/pipermail/svlug/2002-July/041193.html
<johndarkhorse> hawking: choose the 'other' option on gmail.com instructions page
<dcode> kosh: that fixed it right up....not sure what caused it tho...
<pussfeller> i cant remember, 443? 003 maybe
<pussfeller> err 993
<hawking> the site says 465 or 587
<pussfeller> those i gave are secure imap i think
<hawking> so you mark ssl or tls?
<hawking> the site says Use STARTTLS: Yes (some clients call this SSL)
<hawking> I'm confused
<pussfeller> try each one and see
<pussfeller> or check what server supports
<pussfeller> i remember it was a pain to get everything right....
<dcode> 993 is SSL or TLS
<dcode> TLS replaced SSL
<dcode> it's like SSLv3
<hawking> I see
<hawking> I tried both doesn't work
<robotgeek> hawking: gmail?
<hawking> yes
<hawking> I can't send mails
<robotgeek> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&topic=1555
<robotgeek> are you trying to configure kmail?
<hawking> yeah
<hawking> robotgeek: that link is a mess
<hawking> the ports are wrong there I guess
<hawking> as port 950 is the port for incoming mail not 995
<hawking> at least that worked for e
<hawking> me
<robotgeek> hmm, i use 995
<robotgeek> http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Problem-solving/browse_thread/thread/2215d23c240ec78d/f8398747822a7e40?q=kmail&rnum=3#f8398747822a7e40
<hawking> that's about receivin
<hawking> I can receive
<hawking> can't send
<hawking> my setting is smtp.gmail.com:587 TLS
<robotgeek> hawking: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/t41552-the-complete-guide-to-using-gmail-with-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-and-kmail.html
<hawking> that also tells nothing about it
<hawking> I read those already
<robotgeek> what error do you get, unfortunately i am not at my box right now
<hawking> nothing special just says couldn't send mail
<hawking> robotgeek : oh yeah got it :)
<robotgeek> hawking: sorry, can't be of any help to you right now, i dunno anything new
<robotgeek> hawking: great!
<hawking> it works like charm now :))
<hawking> thanks for helping
<robotgeek> i've got move all my fetchmailrc and stuff to the box now
<eightiesk> hey
<robotgeek> hey eightiesk
<eightiesk> thanks for the help earlyer.
<eightiesk> do you know how i might update firefox to 1.5?
<sampan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eightiesk> thnaks
<sampan> sure :)
<eightiesk> now another question why won't kaffine open my video files or music?
<eightiesk> !kaffine
<ubotu> eightiesk: Do they come in packets of five?
<eightiesk> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, eightiesk
<eightiesk> i dunno
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> !kaffeine
<whiskers> using kubuntu 5.10 with kde 3.4.3, my kde menu wont save any changes that i try to make to the kmenu
<whiskers> when i run it from a console it gives an error
<whiskers> libpng error Not a PNG file
<whiskers> X Error BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<robotgeek> eightiesk: codecs?
<robotgeek> eightiesk, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eightiesk> no i get
<eightiesk> errors in
<eightiesk> totem too.
<eightiesk> the error reads The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<robotgeek> eightiesk: hmm, really weird
<whiskers> ive already tried google, and the closest i can find is a reference to a ubuntu forums page, that wont come up :(
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know how to reconfigure xorg config files?
<robotgeek> hawking, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hatake_kakashi> ta
<hawking> robotgeek : no I won't :p
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> robotgeek, any chance of helping me with the video output?
<_enfact> its rediculous that amarok/kubuntu does not come out of the box being able to play mp3s
<_enfact> these are the reasons people stop using linux when they try it
<_enfact> jeez
<eightiesk> lol
<robotgeek> _enfact: licensing issues
<eightiesk> thank makes sence
<_enfact> figures
<robotgeek> eightiesk: i don't quite know
<eightiesk> hummm...
<eightiesk> how would you install mp3 support?
<whiskers> you need to dl the gstreamer.mad file
<whiskers> and some adept-mpeg
<whiskers> look in adept for it
<_enfact> ive got it working but for a normal user
<whiskers> its in one of the univere sources
<_enfact> no way would they go through  that, even tho its simple, two packages
<_enfact> open console --> dpkg -i package.deb
<robotgeek> eightiesk, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_enfact> no way normal people are going to even fathon how to do that, or do it in less than a couple hours
<_enfact> what is the deal with the licensing, mp3 format needs a license?
<eightiesk> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad right?
<_enfact> no
<whiskers> look for it in the adept
<whiskers> just search
<_enfact> a normal user would have to install the universal back port stuff
<_enfact> its not there out of the box
<_enfact> users would have to do further work to be able to see it there
<_enfact> i might be on crack but didnt hoary play mp3's right out of the install/
<whiskers> this kmenu thing, any ideas how to fix it?
<kosh> _enfact: it is because of patent things
<kosh> _enfact: it is not really legal to play mp3s without a license and ubuntu/debian are trying to remain in the legal clear
<whiskers> who owns the licence?
<kosh> franhauffer I think is the company
<sampan> if it's so "ridiculous" start lobbying to change the law
<sampan> or volunteer your money to pay the licensing fee :)
<kosh> there are those doing it
<kosh> I am hoping instead for the great lawyer purge :)
<sampan> kosh, i know -- i was sorta addressing _enfact
<amazoneveryday> Okay guys, I've got a good one... kdm won't let me log in, when I type in my username and password it just blanks the screen out as if it's starting a session and then spits me back out at the login prompt.
<amazoneveryday> But I can switch to the terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 and log in fine there, and killall kdm, then startx and my session starts up fine
<amazoneveryday> Any clues?
<kosh> I think  that the 9mm solution will work better then lobbying at this point
<sampan> kosh, hehehehe -- well just moving to open formats would help too -- support commercial options for OSS formats (ogg players instead of mp3-only)
<kosh> I use ogg for all of my audio
<kosh> that I rip from cds that I buy
<sampan> amazoneveryday  sorry i have no clue (not ignoring you, just haven't a clue what would cause that)
<kosh> but I only get actual cds not those drm cd like things
<amazoneveryday> sampan thanks, just thought i'd ask
<kosh> however the main reason I started doing that is that oggs at 500kbs sound better then you can get an mp3 to sound
<sampan> amazoneveryday  keep asking -- at different times of day there are lots of different people in here -- i'm quite newb -- i'd imagine eventually if you're persistent someone will know
<sampan> kosh *nod* i'm switching to ogg too.  though i still have a lot of legacy mp3 files (without cds) that i can't do without.  still, when i get a portable mp3 player, it'll for sure be one that plays ogg and isn't limited to patented formats
<kosh> well I don't use portable players at all and have no intention of it right now
<kosh> however I have been using oggs for years now
<kosh> well see you later
<EightiesK> !firefox
<EightiesK> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Potus_> good morning
<hawking> how can i make someone who has sshed to my machine log off
<EightiesK> how do i uninstall gnome and make kde deafult?
<EightiesK> gnome errors.
<_robin> how to use Metabar?
<eightiesk> anyone know how i can uninstall gnome and reinstall it?
<eightiesk> it won't start.
<NeoChaosX> are you in kde?
<eightiesk> yea
<NeoChaosX> remove any packages starting with "libgnome"
<NeoChaosX> then just install ubuntu-desktop again
<_robin> how to use Metabar?
<johndarkhorse> eightiesk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<NeoChaosX> Never heard of Metabar
<NeoChaosX> johndarkhorse: That works on metapackages?
<_robin> k
<eightiesk> johndarkhorse, thanks is there ne way to completly remove it?
<johndarkhorse> eightiesk: see NeoChaosX's method
<eightiesk> ic...
<eightiesk> i'm partial to some of my stuff like xchat and firefox i'll just keep it.
<eightiesk> ne 1 know how to install  azureus
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell eightiesk about azureus
<eightiesk> umm
<eightiesk> j2re1.4 libcommons-cli-java liblog4j1.2-java libseda-java libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<eightiesk> whats them programs?
<eightiesk> or how do i install them?
<johndarkhorse> asking and quitting isnt gonna cut it
<EightiesK> u there?
<EightiesK> johndarkhorse:
<johndarkhorse> EightiesK: dont ask and run
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell EightiesK about javadebs
<EightiesK> the electric flashed here.
<dan_> hi guys
<dan_> how are you?
<dan_> why isnt anyone speaking?
<johndarkhorse> because nobody has anything to say?
<dan_> johndarhhorse: well, you should find something to say
<johndarkhorse> dan_: i answer questions here about kubuntu
<johndarkhorse> dan_: i yak mindlessly in #kubuntu-offtopic
<johndarkhorse> dan_: which atm is much more lively
<servjew> hello, im attempting to install kubuntu on a computer that already has windows xp on the drive, its an 80 gig drive, i want 15 gigs for linux, how do i proceed ? im at the partitioning method dialog, where it asks if i want to resize ide2 master and use freed space, or use the largest continuor free space or manually edit the partition table, how do i make it leave windows there and install linux >?
<servjew> i havent defragged the thing though, maybe i should ?
<Tm_T> servjew: yes you should
<sampan> servjew  definitely defrag
<johndarkhorse> servjew: the installer doesnt need a defragged drive to work, although you may wish to do it for your own comfort
<sampan> i borked a win install once because i forgot to defrag
<johndarkhorse> sampan: "win install" ?
<sampan> johndarkhorse  the linux partition cut right over some key winxp files
<sampan> when i resized it
<sampan> or rather, because i didn't defrag, i had win files right where i cut the partition -- hence the repartitioning borked my winxp
<sampan> it wasn't pretty
<johndarkhorse> sampan: ntfsprogs homepage says defragging isnt necessary. ymmv
<sampan> *shrug* all i know is my experience -- win was fine, i repartitioned without defragging and windows was no longer fine.
<johndarkhorse> i've never had a problem with client machines
<sampan> maybe i'm just unlucky -- automatix broke my ubuntu too, yet people come in and say it didn't break their ubuntu and works flawlessly -- experiential knowledge is, by definition, limited and tentative.
<johndarkhorse> sampan: well, don't get me started on automatix
<johndarkhorse> sampan: i saw some heinous use of code in it
<sampan> i'm not meaning to -- i'm just suggesting that because some people report it working well, doesn't mean squat.  experiential knowledge is limited.
<johndarkhorse> sampan: the thing about automatix is that its effects are not instantaneous, so "it didnt hurt my machine at all" fits at the time
<johndarkhorse> sampan: automatix introduces unofficial sources into your sources.list and your machine WILL grind to a halt
<sampan> johndarkhorse  i'm not disputing you.  i don't know what you're going on about.   my statement was intended to say that experiential knowledge (my own above, about winxp) is limited.  what more do want me to say?
<johndarkhorse> sampan: nah, it's all good
<servjew> ok, i've got a NTFS drive in a computer running kubuntu. its a second drive, main one is all linux. i want to format it in whatever linux uses. how do i do that ?
<viviersf> ja gebeur nie baie met my nie
<viviersf> so was nogals kwaai
<viviersf> haha
<viviersf> wtf
<viviersf> stupid xchat
<johndarkhorse> servjew: use gparted
<viviersf> qtparted
<viviersf> he using kde
<viviersf> so he can use kde tool :)
<servjew> using kubuntu with gnome, actually.. and blackbox
<servjew> but i have kde installed
<johndarkhorse> either one will work
<servjew> i type that in a console ?
<servjew> gparted ?
<johndarkhorse> servjew: yes that's fine
<servjew> command not found
<johndarkhorse> servjew: try qtparted
<servjew> command not found
<servjew> i am running a default kubuntu breezy install + a few desktop environments
<johndarkhorse> servjew: then 'sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<servjew> ok
<servjew> should i mount this drive somehow, i just stuck it in there.
<servjew> qtparted reports only one
<johndarkhorse> servjew: that is odd. did you run "kdesu qtparted" from the console ?
<servjew> no
<servjew> trying
<servjew> i think its got it now
<servjew> hm... in what dir do i find other drives ?
<johndarkhorse> servjew: if your drive is ok, it should show up in the screen of qtparted
<johndarkhorse> if it doesnt, close it up and i'll tell you something else you can try
<servjew> yep it showed up and i clicked on format as ext3 it took like 2 seconds
<servjew> so i guess it worked
<johndarkhorse> did you hit 'apply' ?
<servjew> but im  not too sure still how and where my files are
<servjew> apply? i dunno, haha lemme see.
<servjew> ok its working
<servjew> doing something, at the leaast :)
<servjew> ok
<johndarkhorse> as long as there's no smoke, it's all good
<servjew> it mentions a hell of a lot of used space
<servjew> could it have kept all the files that were on it ?
<johndarkhorse> doubtful, converting from ntfs > ext3 is quite destructive
<servjew> whats with the two gigs of reported used space ?
<servjew> and it keeps telling me that i should have unmounted all drive or something
<ssdo> hello i am in ubuntu...how can i install  kubuntu?
<robotgeek> ssdo: install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<ssdo> i wish to retain gdm the ubuntu usplash and not kdm nor the kubuntu usplash
<johndarkhorse> ssdo: that is fine, you can do that
<robotgeek> ssdo: hmm, gdm you can. i dunno how to do the ubuntu splash, but i'm sure others know
<ssdo> johndarkhorse: if i do kubuntu-desktop im afraid i am killing my gnome ubuntu...if i do kde only i might miss the kubuntu packages..
<ssdo> i want kubuntu to appear as one of the sessions in my gdm
<johndarkhorse> ssdo: you'll be fine, i run x/k/ubuntu and still have my gdm
<servjew> so, uuhm, how do i find local hard drives and files not in my home dir, and where do i find files that are in shared folders on a windows or linux machine on the network here ?
<ssdo> johndarkhorse: the usplash? do i still keep my ubuntu usplash?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell servjew about cli
<servjew> k i will check those out
<_patrick> Is there a way to install the new firefox 1.5 instead of the old one on the repository?
<johndarkhorse> !firefox15
<ubotu> somebody said firefox15 was see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<kBCC> Yello :)
<johndarkhorse> ssdo: the usplash is trivial to make into what you like
<kBCC> Yesterday I packaged kFTPGrabber 0.7 for my Ubuntu machine and this morning I saw it was in the kubuntu suggested Packages list.
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: did you package according to the guidelines?
<kBCC> That's sortof my question :)
<kBCC> How can I check it, where should I submit it, who should test it?
<johndarkhorse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide  kBCC
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<ssdo> thanks guys.
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: after you get it to debian standards for a deb, go here and upload it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: however i'd hang out in #ubuntu-motu also
<kBCC> Sorry about that..
<kBCC> It's my first package so there's bound to be something wrong with it :)
<kBCC> I'll check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<robotgeek> kBCC: check with lintian
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: check out the kubuntupackageing page
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<kBCC> And what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU ?
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: gah! sorry, thats the one i meant to send
<johndarkhorse> i'm tired and in the office kBCC
<kBCC> I'm supposed to be getting to work ;)
<johndarkhorse> kBCC: then go, the code will be here when you return
<vvatsa> hi#
<kBCC> I'll do some reading before I'll do anything else :) Thanks.. I'll be back :)
<orion_fr_24> how can I add virtual folder to proftpd
<C2ODe> how to restore Uslash after compiling a vanilla kernel 2.6.15-1?
<owner> you have to apply the bootsplash patch
<owner> before you compile it
<owner> c2ode check out this patch set http://iphitus.loudas.com/archck.php
<C2ODe> owner: i check the url; thanks
<C2ODe> bootspalsh or fbspalsh?
<owner> fbsplash worked for me
<owner> i still see the kubuntu splash when starting up
<C2ODe> k
<dbglt> 'ello
<dbglt> ok
<orion_fr_24> how can I update my breezy  to dapper ???
<dbglt> What do I need to install to be able to build c/c++ packages from scratch?
<dbglt> is there a development-tools package?
<owner> build essential
<dbglt> I need to compile my modem drivers
<dbglt> so I can get onto the net on my kubuntu box :)
<dbglt> owner, is that located on the install cd?
<orion_fr_24> how can I update my breezy  to dapper ???
<dbglt> owner, or must I download it seperately?
<owner> not sure
<dbglt> hrmm
<dbglt> it is a package in "universe"
<dbglt> can I download that now and install it later?
<dbglt> (I'm on my windows box now)
<dbglt> not too sure how the package management system works
<dbglt> anyone?
<owner> you can download it and install later
<owner> but it might be on the cd
<dbglt> eciadsl driver
<dbglt> it isn't
<dbglt> usually
<dbglt> how do I download a package from packages.ubuntu.com?
<dbglt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/eciadsl
<dbglt> I found it
<owner> just click under i386
<owner> or amd64 if you are using 64bit version
<dbglt> oh
<dbglt> :)
<dbglt> owner, thanks
<owner> np
<dbglt> then, do I need to add it to a repository? Or how do I go about properly installing it?
<dbglt> just use dpkg?
<johndarkhorse> dbglt: if you direct d/l, use dpkg -i
<johndarkhorse> dbglt: better to use apt-get
<dbglt> I'm not connected to the net on that box
<dbglt> I will be, once I install this package :)
<johndarkhorse> dbglt: then make sure you have all the depends
<dbglt> I'm not sure
<dbglt> does base come with pppoe and pppd?
<dbglt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/eciadsl
<dbglt> that is the package
<dbglt> *base install
<dbglt> they seem like pretty standard prereqs
<dbglt> here's to hoping
<dbglt> hopefully be back soon
<dbglt> :)
<Finite9> hi all!  Im trying to find an installation guide for Kubuntu but can only find docs. on using kubuntu, not installing it.  Can anyone give me some pointers?  Specifically, I need dual boot, but during install, grub wont install on my /boot partition
<owner> install it to mbr finite
<vvatsa> Finite9: MBR is your man
<psylox> salut
<Finite9> i dont want to overwrite WinXP mbr, because i want to be able to eventually remove kubuntu and in that case I will need ntldr intact.  I thought I could install grub on /boot (4th HDD partition) then copy file to C: drive and edit boot.ini
<johndarkhorse> Finite9: ntldr is not in your /mbr
<Finite9> but grub gives major error and wont install to /dev/hda4
<johndarkhorse> Finite9: you may fdisk /mbr and return to a windows-only system any time you wish
<mr-russ> Finite9: that will mean you need to do some complicated funness to get ntloader to boot your linux for you.
<owner> there is a free program called fixmbr
<psylox> anybody ar french here??
<Tm_T> or you can use grub to boot windows
<owner> i will post the link
<owner> http://www.ambience.sk/fdisk-master-boot-record-windows-linux-lilo-fixmbr.php
<owner> http://www.ambience.sk/experiments/MbrFix.exe
<mr-russ> bye default ubuntu will detect xp and add a grub entry for it.
<owner> it can restore windows xp mbr within windows
<johndarkhorse> !fr
<Tm_T> yes
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<owner> ive used it many times
<psylox> ok merci
<Finite9> yeah, I read that if I boot into recovery console off windows media CD then type FIXMBR all will be well, but i dont really trust it to work :)
<owner> use mbrfix then
<owner> it will work
<Finite9> owner: thanks for the link
<owner> np
<johndarkhorse> Finite9: that will work, although i prefer a boot floppy from bootdisk.com with freedos fdisk
<Finite9> i dont have a floopy with my laptop :/ makes boot disks a bit tough to work
<Finite9> ahem.  floppy
<johndarkhorse> Finite9: the cd will work, i just am an old school kinda guy
<Finite9> thanks for the info, all!  I have nearly zero exp. with *nix, and i have a family laptop that I do not want mess up, so i didnt really want to install grub on windows partition
<Finite9> but if i do, will win XP boot as normal from Grub ?
<owner> it should add it to the grub menu
<vvatsa> Finite9: yep, winXP will boot from grub no prob.
<vvatsa> thats the way I have it with my work laptop
<vvatsa> ubuntu installer detected my winXP and added an entry for it.
<vvatsa> in grub
<Finite9> thanks guys--will give it another try tonight!
<ilba7r> !goobuntu
<ubotu> ilba7r: No idea
<C2ODe> error on configure: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables. any ideas?
<gnumdk> C2ODe: apt-get install libc6-dev ?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: already installed
<gnumdk> hmmm
<ilba7r> C2ODe, are you sure it is not just a plain case where you are trying to write to a dir/file that you do not have write permission ofr
<C2ODe> i'm root
<cyanid3> I'm having issues starting the ssh deamon for the first time
<cyanid3> i installed it, and then tried to start it (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start) and it just says failed
<cyanid3> am i missing something?
<gnumdk> C2ODe: look at config.log
<Blejdfist> Has anyone gotten KMail to work with S/MIME-certificates? Everything seems fine for me except when i try to sign a message i get "Signing failed: General error"
<C2ODe> gnumdg: where is? in /var/log?
<hatake_kakashi> C2ODe: find / -name config.log
<hatake_kakashi> or locate
<cyanid3> i got it figured out
<Skrot> Which CPU frequency daemon (dynamical frequencyadjustments based on load) is the best for a Intel Celeron laptop?
<_erik> hello kubuntu peepz
<_erik> can anyone here help me? im having trouble with my floppy drive
<hatake_kakashi> as in?
<_erik> i cant save files on my floppy
<_erik> it says access denied
<C2ODe> hatake_kakashi & gnumdk: it needs klcc; what is?
<hatake_kakashi> _erik: you need to set the uid and gid to give yourself access, or be in a certain group to access it or maybe you mount it as read only
<_erik> i already tried this at the konsole: sudo mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<_erik> and i checked everything there is to check at the user manager
<hatake_kakashi> C2ODe: I didn't see what was the question, I saw that gnumdk suggested to look at the config.log file and you asked where, I suggested programs to locate it
<hatake_kakashi> _erik: and does the mount say that the floppy disk is mounted as rw?
<_erik> yes
<_erik> but when i try to access at the gui
<ZhiChiang> Hi, guys, I need help on my ubuntu/kubuntu.. I encounter error upon booting the OS... error msg at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7515
<_erik> it says access denied
<ZhiChiang> help pls :) thanks
<C2ODe> hatake_kakashi: the config.log say: klcc: command not found
<hatake_kakashi> _erik: either your login does not have enough permission, or you need to set the mount options for floppy disk, such as adding uid=65534,gid=65534 *example only*
<hatake_kakashi> C2ODe: klcc? wait, what program is this for?
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> how do i set the mount option, how will i know what uid or gid to use?
<hatake_kakashi> _erik: check your uid and gid by doing 'id' and try appending that into the /etc/fstab file
<_erik> what do you mean?
<hatake_kakashi> type 'id' in the console window
<C2ODe> hatake_kakashi: the prog is splashutils: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/
<gnumdk> C2ODe: can you paste your config.log http://rafb.net/paste/ ?
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> my gid and uid are both 1000
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> what shall i do now?
<hatake_kakashi> you will see uid=(blah) gid=(blah) .. now open /etc/fstab file with your favourite editor (you need to be root to edit that file) and append that beside default.. so it goes like default,uid=1000,gid=1000 for example
<C2ODe> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FVPVpi20.html
<_erik> i dont see defailt
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> i dont see default
<_erik> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<_erik> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<_erik> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hatake_kakashi> err
<_erik> /dev/hda6       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<_erik> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<_erik> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<_erik> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<C2ODe> gnumdk: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FVPVpi20.html
<gnumdk> C2ODe: go on #gentoo to have anwser ;)
<hatake_kakashi> well, see rw,user,noauto? add to the end of it rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000
<robotgeek> _erik: please don't paste here :)
<C2ODe> gnumdk: i can make a better question... the initial prob is that: when i recompile the kernel (2.6.15-1) i lost my usplash boot loading sceen... how to restore... someone tell me to install splashutils that is a gentoo package...
<nalioth> _erik: do you read the /topic when you enter irc channels?
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> hey itts workin now
<_erik> <nalioth> no... y???????
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> ur angel thank you
<_erik> <hatake_kakashi> ur an el thank you
<nalioth> _erik: use a pastebin for pasting please. pasting into channels is rude
<_erik> <nalioth> how do i do that?
<nalioth> _erik: the /topic in irc channels is full of information that will only benefit you
<nalioth> _erik: type /topic <enter>
<_erik> <nalioth> my apologies... im new here, im new to kubuntu, im new to everything here
<nalioth> _erik: ah, then the /topic is a good first thing to learn
<nalioth> most every irc channel has a /topic and all are good to read
<_erik> <nalioth> again, my apologies... it wont happen again
<_erik> :) peace dude
<gnumdk> C2ODe: no
<gnumdk> C2ODe: you need to activate framebuffer interface in your kernel
<gnumdk> C2ODe: and ubuntu package for splashsceen is usplash
<ZhiChiang> Hi guys, I encounter problem on boothing my Ubuntu/Kubuntu, The error msg is at pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7515
<ZhiChiang> hope you could help me.
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: fresh install?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: the framebuffer is activated and before the kernel reconfiguration usplash is up and running
<gnumdk> C2ODe: hmm
<gnumdk> C2ODe: can you paste your .config and /boot/grub/menu.lst somewhere?
<ZhiChiang> gnumdk: nopes I have been using kubuntu for a month now.. I just burn some dvd, and turn off my laptop... then after 30mins I thought of checking my mails,,, now it didnt boot :(
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: is hda2 your root partition?
<ZhiChiang> gnumdk: im not sure.. how can I check that?
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: have you windows on this laptop?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WpnJf976.html
<ZhiChiang> yes... I dual boot with windows xp for security purposes.. like this.. :)
<C2ODe> gnumdk: if you want i can send u my actual kernel conf
<gnumdk> C2ODe: hare http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnumdk> here
* nalioth thought he saw "windows xp" and "security" in the same sentence
<ZhiChiang> any?
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: do you remember what file system you are using with linux?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7517
<ZhiChiang> gnumdk: ext3 on linux... ntfs on windows, fat32 on data partions
<ZhiChiang> i have partition magic... i will check
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: it seems to be a problem with your linux partition
<ZhiChiang> gnumdk: I still can see my ext3 partitions
<gnumdk> C2ODe: is it official ubuntu kernel?
<ZhiChiang> gnumdk: and i can see the disk space used.. and remaining.
<jerris> does anybody have any idea on how to reset the video drivers?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: not original.. original kernel stop at 2.6.10
<gnumdk> ZhiChiang: what is the partition position?
<C2ODe> gnumdk: it's an original kernel from kernel.org :)
<gnumdk> C2ODe: can i see your .config
<C2ODe> gnumdk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7518
<C2ODe> gnumdk: my config is: new kernel with the original kubuntu kernel config; i only change the processor type from 386 to pentium M :)
<C2ODe> gnumdk: and with the old kernel (same conf as new) the usplash works fine
<ZhiChiang> gnumdl: ntfs, ext3, ext3, extended, swap, fat32
<C2ODe> gnumdk the reason for my update is: my laptop had a bug with old kernel :(
<gnumdk> C2ODe: CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y, CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y , it's  a probleme with your initrd but i don't use this and i can't help you, put this to yes and it will cork
<gnumdk> work
<ZhiChiang> brb
<gnumdk> C2ODe: do you have a live cd( knoppix)
<gnumdk> ?
<gnumdk> arfh
<gnumdk> ok
<gnumdk> he is away
<gnumdk> C2ODe: last message was not for you ;)
<C2ODe> gnumdk: ok, i'll try recompiling the kernel putting .CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE from module to static. and let u know. thanks a lot
<sorush20> some one help please I have these installed and here is the error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/518953, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7519
<orion_fr_24> how can i check kde version
<orion_fr_24> ?
<gnumdk> kde-config --version
<orion_fr_24> thx
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: i am on kde 3.4.3
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: i d like KDE 3.5
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: how can i update ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: maybe libqt3-mt-dev
<robotgeek> sorush20: you do seem to have that installed though
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: breezy?
<robotgeek> sorush20: what are you trying to build?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: yep
<gnumdk> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok but it says  gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<gnumdk> it's ok
<gnumdk> you need to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnumdk> and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: will it update to dapper ?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: i just want update KDE not to dapper
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: is it possible
<gnumdk> no, it's package for breezy
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: lemme try
<sorush20> robotgeek: knights
<robotgeek> sorush20: is that in the repos?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: i ve got breezy main restricted will it be enough ??
<sorush20> guys will its is but just trying to build form source pluse the fact that I have this error I might not be able to build form source, robotgeek
<sorush20> also is kubuntu helping sourceinstall project ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: sudo apt-get build-dep knights
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: or do i need to add brezy main without restricted
<sorush20> robotgeek: ...&& sudo apt-get install knights?
<robotgeek> sorush20: sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev libqt3-compat-headers
<robotgeek> sorush20: then build as usual, all it does is install the dependencies for you
<robotgeek> sorush20: or you can install the one in the repos the usual way :)
<sorush20> robotgeek: I have both of those packages..
<sorush20> anyone else here use knights?
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: you just need to add this  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: don't change anything else
<sorush20> just wanted to find out how to add engins?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: even if if I already have it but restricted ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: okay, maybe try the build-dep command
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: how can you already have it?
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: there is no restricted module for kde35
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: I add it manually maybe
<sorush20> I have gnome and kde installed but there seemes to be prolems with refreshing the kde menus? its not happening when I install a program, but this is not the case if the computer has only kubuntu install from fresh any ideas?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: anyway it seems to be updating a lot of KDE stuff so i think it s fine
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: thankx for your help
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: would you advise to relaunch X or reboot ?
<hubbadub> has anyone gotten Alpha Centauri to work in Cedega?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: relaunch X
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: logout and login
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: thx
<MrRio> ive changed my gtk theme in a kde control panel, and now i cant change it using gnome-theme-manager
<MrRio> any ideas?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: or ctrl - alt - bakspace ?
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: logout
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes ctrl-alt-bksp
<nalioth> loggin out and in won't restart the xserver
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: well i think it s better yes
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: i do agree
<orion_fr_24> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<orion_fr_24> from adep updater
<orion_fr_24> ??
<orion_fr_24> sounds bad
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: are you running dapper?
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: no breezy
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: apt-get -f install
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: use commande line
<gnumdk> adept sux
<orion_fr_24> ok
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: any advice ?
<gnumdk> adept is cool for adding soft, not for upgrade kde ;)
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok so what should i do now ? i just ran apt-get -f install just ran
<gnumdk> apt-get dist-upgrade
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok it running now
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: i ll keep you updates
<orion_fr_24> updated
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: use synaptic
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: synaptic is for gnome
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: but it works better than adept
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: dont wanna install non KDE apps
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: really ?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: then use konsole apt-get
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: ok i ll do that
<orion_fr_24>  /var/cache/apt/archives/konq-plugins_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<orion_fr_24> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> adept is rather new on the scene and will need many revisions before it approaches the usability of synaptic
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: apt-get -f install
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: agin ????
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: when you get errors like that, in a konsole manually install that file with dpkg
<gnumdk> orion_fr_24: yes ;)
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: then you will get a detailed error msg instead of a generic one
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok done
<gnumdk> apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: now ?
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok no erroirs this time
<orion_fr_24> will restart X and come back to you
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: ok ?
<gnumdk> ok
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: cool
<orion_fr_24> well it seems to work fine
<orion_fr_24> gnumdk: thx a bunch
<pulchi> I have a schoolwork :P I need a linux/unix to install and it has to fit to one CD, 700MB. As I understand kubuntu is just ~625? am I right?
<robotgeek> pulchi: yes, it will fit on one cd
<pulchi> robotgeek: thanks :) is it easy to install? never used linux before
<ccc_> pulchi: it's very easy
<robotgeek> pulchi: yes, it is very easy to install.
<robotgeek> pulchi: it will even detect windows if it is installed :)
<pulchi> nice :D but I thinks we are having formatted disk's with nothing on it at all :)
<robotgeek> then it's very easy pulchi
<pulchi> okey, thats nice. thanks
<sweet_kate> how do i extract a rar archive?
<arafat> sweet_kate: unrar x <archive>
<visik7> hi
<visik7> how can I enable preview of video in konqueror ?
<vvatsa> hey guys, does any one know which repos. do I need for lame
<nalioth> vvatsa: enable universe and multiverse and don't ask any more questions like that
<vvatsa> nalioth: I have them enabled, I won't ask in the future
<nalioth> vvatsa: then you have lame at your beck and call
* vvatsa has egg on face, did not have multiverse as it turns out on closer inspection of sources.list
<triode> hello I'm trying to setup a wireless pcmcia card (NETGEAR WG511), and can't get it working, can anybody help me please?
<robotgeek> triode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<robotgeek> what does that page say?
<robotgeek> triode: also look at wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs , i believe there is a page on that particular card
<triode> robotgeek: thanks, I'm checking it out right now
<triode> robotgeek: it says that it has support out of the box, but it didn't work for me, I have set up a few things with ndiswrapper, and maybe I should undo that and try to make ubuntu (using kubuntu) recognoise it.... what do you think?
<robotgeek> triode: i think there are a couple of versions of the card floating around
<triode> i have v1
<robotgeek> triode: which chipset?
<triode> i dont know, how can i find out?
<robotgeek> triode: lspci -v | less
<triode> i got  "network controller: intersil corporation intersil isl3890 prism gt prism duet rev01"
<triode> subsystem netgear: unknown device 4800
<triode> flags: bus master, medium  devsel, latency 80, irq 9
<robotgeek> triode: okay, enuf
<triode> ok :)
<robotgeek> i think you have a prism chipset, but i think yours might be "special" card
<robotgeek> triode: can you paste the contents of "lsmod" to the pastebin (/topic)
<endo602> my desktop stallss randomly
<triode> how can I use pastebin?
<endo602> anyone know what is up with it?
<robotgeek> triode: just paste in your text on the website, and give me the url
<triode> ok
<triode> robotgeek: this will take 1 minute, i'm using two computers (one with the problem, one I'm typing with)
<robotgeek> triode: okay, just look for prism
<triode> oh ok
<setuid> Anyone know how to get kde4 in Breezy?
<setuid> Latest KDE in Breezy is 3.4.3
<triode> robotgeek: I got it
<setuid> Which is pretty old now
<robotgeek> triode: then you should be able to connect from cli/kwifimanager
<triode> it has a line that says "prism54     47752      0"
<robotgeek> triode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<triode>  robotgeek: when I type "iwconfig" i get one "eth1" with wireless extensions
<triode> but it says "NOT READY!" next to all the rest of the information
<robotgeek> triode: hmm, no clue. try with the ndiswrapper card (some prism cards have a known problem)
<robotgeek> they did something funky with the chipset
<setuid> Anyone?
<triode> robotgeek: at one point i got the leds to light up (in one of my attempts for ndiswrapper)... but I have undone all changes
<triode> robotgeek: kwifimanager loads, but finds no networks
<robotgeek> triode: if iwconfig cribs, you have a problem
<triode> robotgeek: so I should try with ndiswrapper then?
<robotgeek> triode: yes
<triode> robotgeek: does it matter that the wireless card is recognized as "eth1"?
<robotgeek> triode: nope
<triode> robotgeek: should I just change where ndiswrapper howto says "wlan0" with "eth1"?
<robotgeek> triode: it may change after you load ndiswrapper, gimme a minute
<robotgeek> you did say version 1?
<triode> yes
<robotgeek> triode: okay, try to remove and plug your card in. it should work correctly automatically
<triode> robotgeek: ok, hold on
<triode> I just did a quick ndiswrapper while I was waiting... and now after rebooting I get both leds ON!
<triode> but I get nothing from kwifimanager
<robotgeek> triode: what does iwconfig say?
<triode> that there are no cards with wireless extensions
<triode> and eth1 is listed
<triode> weird thing is both LEDs are solid on.
<triode> I'll undo the ndiswrapper thing, since it should work without it, right?
<triode> robotgeek: will just commenting the ndiswrapper line in the /etc/modules file be enough or must I restore the /etc/modules/network/interfaces as well?
<robotgeek> triode: yes
<robotgeek> triode: just the line in /etc/modules is enuf
<triode> ok, I just commented the /etc/modules line... restarting
<triode> it's took quite a while in the "setting up network interfaces" part of the boot
<robotgeek> triode: hmm, i'll wait
<triode> robotgeek: I removed ndiswrapper, IWCONFIG says eth1 has wireless extensions
<robotgeek> triode: good
<triode> robotgeek: kwifimanager is next, right?
<Skrot> Hi, when playing a wmv stream with mplayer I get a lot of:
<Skrot> Ingen ordinre forelesninger vren 2006, kun nettbasert.
<Skrot> err
<Skrot> "alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.063 msecs. resetting stream5.1% 28 0 25%"
<Skrot> Is there something to do about that?
<triode> robotgeek: can't find any networks
<robotgeek> triode: iwlist eth1 scan
<triode> robotgeek: "no scan results"
<triode> one of the LEDs on the card started blinking
<robotgeek> triode: sudo rmmod prism54
<triode> robotgeek: the information I added to /etc/network/interfaces is still present, should I remove it?
<robotgeek> triode: no need
<triode> ok
<triode> ok, did the rmmod
<triode> robotgeek: now the card is no longer displayed (at all) in  IWCONFIG
<robotgeek> triode: good, now sudo modprobe prism54
<triode> robotgeek: THAT DID IT!! I am connected!!!!
<robotgeek> triode: sweet
<triode> robotgeek: it seems that it picked up the information from /etc/network/interfaces because it already had the Key, channel, and ESSid in it
<triode> robotgeek: THANKS!!! I really appreciate it, just to wrap up: was "rmmod prism54" and "modprobe prism54" all I had to do from the start?
<triode> robotgeek: seeing that I didn't use the ndiswrapper in the end
<triode> robotgeek: wait, it's not working anymore :(
<robotgeek_down> triode: hey, it's me again
<robotgeek_down> triode: my shell is down, so i had to do this :)
<triode> robotgeek_down: Kwifimanager doesn't settle for a channel frequency...
<triode> robotgeek_down: kwifimanager is jumping from channel to channel
<robotgeek_down> triode: hmm, there's another program called network-manager, it's way better than kwifimanager
<triode> typing network-manager in a konsole didn't work, how do i run it?
<robotgeek_down> triode: you need to install it first, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<triode> ok I'll have to connect ethernet... give me 1 min
<robotgeek_down> kk
<triode> robotgeek_down: I installed it
<triode> robotgee1: how do I run it?
<robotgeek_down> triode: nm-applet --sm-disable
<triode> robotgeek_down: it's running... making the green led on the card blink
<robotgeek> triode: it should show up in your panel
<triode>  robotgeek: you're right... it says no network connection
<Skrot> If I want to do "modprobe ipw2200 led=1" instead of  "modprobe ipw2200" at boot, what do I do? :)
<robotgeek> triode: click and connect
<triode> robotgeek: now it says "preparing device eth1 for wireless network 'aaa' (aaa is network essid)
<robotgeek> triode: hmm, might take a while the first time
<triode> robotgeek: ok, I'll wait :)
<robotgeek> triode: done?
<triode> robotgeek: nope, keeps doing it
<jjesse> argh i moved some folders around in kontact and now the filters don't move them correctly, how do i go about editing those filters?
<hawking> I can't play movies with kaffeine well... it's just slow but with totem they work cool... what may be the problem?
<_triode> robotgeek: should I remove the changes I did to /etc/network/interfaces?
<^rob^> hello
<triode> robotgeek: ?
<^rob^> how's kde 3.5 (breezy) doing? -- stable // crash often ??
<robotgeek> triode: no, no need for that, AFAIK. however, try it :)
<Tm_T> ^rob^: stable, atleast should be
<^rob^> Tm_T: do you have it?
<Tm_T> ^rob^: I do have 3.5 since beta
<Tm_T> now in dapper
<^rob^> ah, what the heck - i'll give it an update ;) - if crashes - so be it!
<^rob^> Tm_T: did you feel the difference - from 3.4 to 3.5 ? - run faster? - works better?
<triode> robotgeek: rebooting is taking a very long time
<Tm_T> faster and better imo
<robotgeek> triode: hmm, ctrl + c
<iantec> how will my numlock automatically be on ? on start up....
<kkathman> iantec: i noticed that ubuntu is one of the very few distros that dont do this and its irritating
<iantec> really?
<iantec> arg tough luck
<robotgeek> iantec: numlockx
<iantec> what does that mean?
<triode> robotgeek: I'm stuck in the kubuntu boot screen (the very first splash screen) the nic's led blinks for a while, then stops, then blinks for a while again
<kkathman> yep, SUSE, RH, Mandriva all turn the Num Lock on at boot
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:orion_fr_24] : d
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:orion_fr_24] : Well done raphink on MOTU status | Dapper Flight 3 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<aeon17x> Weird... I just installed kde-core, and I'm currently looking for the Volume Control applet, but I can't find it.
<triode> robotgeek: I tried rebooting without the wireless nic inserted and it's still taking a very long time "setting up network intervaces"
<triode> (typo:"interfaces")
<robotgeek> triode: i am all outta idea
<iantec> does synaptic have the flash plugins for firefox? and does it have fire fox 1.5? in its repository?
<jorik> how can isee my total up/download kbps ?
<kkathman> aeon17x:  its under k-menu, multimedia on my box
<triode> robotgeek: hold on, It passed this time
<kkathman> aeon17x:  or alt-f2 and type kmix
<triode> robotgeek: inserting card
<aeon17x> kkathman: what if I want the panel applet that will show up as a tray icon?
<larsivi> aeon17x: it does if you minimize it
<kkathman> aeon17x: kmix I believe minimizes to the tray
<triode> robotgeek: kwifi manager now shows me as conneted to my network...
<larsivi> most KDE apps do if you let them ...
<aeon17x> Oh, I'm guessing I don't have it because I only installed kde-core.
<triode> robotgeek: but I don't have a local ip
<aeon17x> I should install the whole kubuntu package then.
<larsivi> aeon17x: kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> aeon17x: yes...you should do the entire kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> triode: iwconfig, please
<triode> robotgeek: eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID: "aaa" Nickname:"aaa"  (both essid and nickname are correct)
<nlindblad> 23GiB seeded!
<robotgeek> triode: maybe you should check if your router is seeing you :)
<triode> Mode: managed Frequency: 2.437 Accesspoint: 00:12:88:5B...etc
<nlindblad> 24GiB even
<triode> robotgeek: good idea
<triode> robotgeek: let me try that
<iantec> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run is this right? for the driver of my vid card
<pixelfairy> whats an easy way to edit the kde menus? (gui or command line)
<WarriorSlayer> hy guys, i've installed today kubuntu 5.10 amd64 in my pc, and it stops when loading the hotplug subsystem
<pixelfairy> WarriorSlayer: stops completely?
<WarriorSlayer> pixelfairy yep
<pixelfairy> like not for 5 seconds
<WarriorSlayer> nope
<WarriorSlayer> i've waited for minutes
<triode> robotgeek: only 1 computer (this one) is seen by the AP
<andrzej> j wont write program in pascal. how program j must use?
<robotgeek> triode: hmm, i dunno what's the issue. maybe ask in #ubuntu
<eidolon> has anyone had problems with ssh forwards under kubuntu?  for soem reason mine have just plain stopped working through a few updates.
<triode> robotgeek: thanks... nm-applet keeps 'preparing device' :(
<paines> hi
<paines> for some reason kmail isn't filtering any spam mails. spamassassin is installed and activated and running. but nothings is filtered.
<grunk> hi
<eidolon> is anyone having these problems iwth ssh port forwardung on Dapper?
<eidolon> or is ayone doing it, and it works?
<eidolon> okay, this is a fault in Kubuntu dapper.
<eidolon> where do i report bugs?
<kkathman> eidolon: https://launchpad.net/malone
<nlindblad> eidolon: please submit as much details as possible
<eidolon> i'm looking in bugzilla atm regarding open bugs.
<eidolon> there's some commentary about this.
<WarriorSlayer> hy guys, i discovered my problem
<WarriorSlayer> my kubuntu is loading the capture driver module
<WarriorSlayer> and it's crashing
<eidolon> i'm not 100% sure this is it directly, because my interfaces file looks correct.
<WarriorSlayer> has any way to boot from the kubuntu cd to my partition to comment this module?
<eidolon> http://pastebin.com/519208
<eidolon> that's my interfaces file.  any reason lo wouldn't go active?
<eidolon> on boot?
<eidolon> umm, the launchpad.net site does not hava  distribution for 'Kubuntu'
<eidolon> should i juse use Ubuntu?
<eightiesk> hey
<nlindblad> eidolon: they share the same base system
<eightiesk> !limewire
<nlindblad> eidolon: most of their bug-reportings and translations are intergrated
<ubotu> I guess limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<eidolon> ok
<ClayG> any ideas why gnome might not be saving my settings? I installed from the "net install/minimal" and selected x and gnome and it works fine but does not save the changes ive made
<ClayG> and in the begginning it tells me that a few applets have crashed do i want to restart them
<eightiesk> how do i make my clock am/pm format?
<eightiesk> ?
<WarriorSlayer> hey ppl how i boot my kubuntu partition from the install cd?
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: what's the problem that you are trying to fix?
<seashell11> EightiesK: right click clock >date and time format > Time & Dates tab > change time format to PH:MM:SS AMPM
<WarriorSlayer> JohnFlux editing the rc.modules
<WarriorSlayer> to disable the capture device
<eightiesk> and wqho does it keep reseting its self to gmt?
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: boot the install cd, then switch to a console and mount the partition
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: do you know how to do that?
<nlindblad> seashell11: !
<WarriorSlayer> JohnFlux nope :/
<WarriorSlayer> the module of my capture device is making kubuntu crash in the boot
<seashell11> nlindblad: hi! ;-)
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: you have grub?
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: probably you do.
<WarriorSlayer> JohnFlux for sure
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: boot the kernel with the option:  init=/bin/bash    at the end of it (edit the grub entry)
<JohnFlux> then linux will boot straight into bash instead of loading modules etc
<WarriorSlayer> cool
<JohnFlux> do: mount / -o remount,rw     to put the partition in write mode
<WarriorSlayer> u mean when the cd asks for boot
<WarriorSlayer> i place init=/bin/bash?
<JohnFlux> no no, when you boot from the hard disk
<JohnFlux> at the moment, when you boot from the hard disk, grub asks you what to boot
<JohnFlux> yes?
<WarriorSlayer> yep
<nlindblad> seashell11: how are you?
<JohnFlux> if you select the menu option, then press 'e', it will show you a 4 lines or so.  select the 'kernel ....'  line
<JohnFlux> and press 'e'  again
<JohnFlux> and go to the end of that line, and add on that init=/bin/bash    thing there
<JohnFlux> then escape, and press 'b' to boot
<seashell11> nlindblad: just awesome, of course!! how about yourself?
<WarriorSlayer> cool
<WarriorSlayer> thanks man gonna try this
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: remember to mount / -o remount,rw
<nlindblad> seashell11: well, it's cold outside
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: when you want to reboot, you should mount / -o remount,ro
<nlindblad> seashell11: and especially in the mornings
<nlindblad> seashell11: and today I was waiting for the bus
<WarriorSlayer> JohnFlux after the boot ends i place the mount thing?
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: yes
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: it will boot very quickly
<JohnFlux> WarriorSlayer: a few seconds
<WarriorSlayer> k
<WarriorSlayer> thanks again man :] 
<JohnFlux> it bypasses init
<JohnFlux> btw it bypasses login too, so no root password needed ;) :)
<nlindblad> seashell11: but it never came
<eightiesk> seashell11, iot is already set to that.
<JohnFlux> useful to remember if you don't know the password
<seashell11> nlindblad: its like 26 degrees F here, and snowing like crazy
<seashell11> EightiesK: did you restart X since you changed it?
<kkathman> howdy seashell11 :)
<eightiesk> it was already liek that.
<seashell11> hi kkathman your still alive and kickin?
<nlindblad> seashell11: I realized it wouldn't come, after 40 minutes
<eightiesk> seashell11,  it was already liek that.
<seashell11> nlindblad: shoot that sucks!
<kkathman> seashell11: absolutely, were their reports otherwise?
<seashell11> EightiesK: try restarting X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<seashell11> kkathman: no :-P
<nlindblad> seashell11: it totally ruined my day
<nlindblad> seashell11: and I had just been awake for an hour
<orion_fr_24> hi everybody I m looking for a news reader for nntp server any advice
<seashell11> I should say!! nlindblad that wouldn't put me in the best of moods
<nlindblad> seashell11: I still feel a little pissed
<seashell11> nlindblad: I sure don't blame you, but hey where are you from?
<nlindblad> seashell11: Sweden
<seashell11> oh right you told me that
<nlindblad> seashell11: yeah
<seashell11> nlindblad: I just couldn't remember if it was you for sure or not
<eightiesk> it worked
<eightiesk> thanks
<eightiesk> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<seashell11> EightiesK: no prob
<eightiesk> now could u help me with a firefox error i get?
<seashell11> what error?
<eightiesk> just a sec
<eightiesk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<seashell11> EightiesK: just for your information, you can also start a private chat with ubotu to ask him questions like that
<seashell11> hey kkathman, where are you from?
<kkathman> seashell11: Texas
<seashell11> im from upstate ny :-) got some cousins living in Texas though, been through there a few times, what part of Texas?
<kkathman> seashell11:  Dallas area
<kkathman> I have some friends in NY as well, most are either in Syracuse/surrounding area, or at West Point
<seashell11> yep, thats where my cousins live, somewhere right around dallas, that's kinda interestin
<eightiesk> seashell11, it reads eightiesk@ubuntu:~$ sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<eightiesk> Password:
<eightiesk> tar: firefox-1.5.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<eightiesk> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<eightiesk> tar: Child returned status 2
<eightiesk> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<seashell11> I'm about 7 miles from syracuse right now
<seashell11> EightiesK: did you cd into the directory where you downloaded the file to first?
<eightiesk> oh ok
<seashell11> kkathman: I guess it is a small world!!! :-)
<kkathman> seashell11: indeed
<seashell11> EightiesK:  and then you might have to put a ./ in front of the firefox-1.5.tar.gz (sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f ./firefox-1.5.tar.gz)
<kkathman> eightiesk:  please dont paste in the channel, use the pastebin, please
<seashell11> ubotu tell EightiesK about pastebin
<eightiesk> how do i install azurez?
<iantec>  hmmm how come my gaim has no sounds? the sounds are enabled and it is not in mute
<Riddell> iantec: what's in /etc/libao.conf ?
<eightiesk> iantec,  mines the same way...
<iantec> default_driver=esd
<Riddell> iantec: change esd to alsa09
<iantec> in libao?
<Riddell> in /etc/libao.conf
<iantec> cant save i dont have the access.
<eightiesk> nor do i
<Riddell> iantec: what editor are you using?
<eightiesk> i'm using kate.
<iantec> kate
<hawking> can i read system mail with kmail?
<Riddell> iantec: in konqueror right click and Actions->Edit as Root
<dan_> hi guys
<iantec> it said something that there was an error initiating the sound i thik so it went back to the null device?
<dan_> whats with the silence?
<iantec> not sure but its kinda like that
<iantec> well...found a way to amke it sound
<iantec> in preferences sound metheod i chose arts...
<iantec> would that matter? how come in libao it is in esd but when i choose esd in preference even the test button wont work only arts works
<iantec> ok thanks for the help going to sleep now....perhaps tomorrow...i need to fix my sound driver when i play music its terrible...
<hawking> friends can someone do me a favor and paste his "ls /var/log/ output to somewhere? I accidently removed it and now I have some probs
<iantec> thnx for the help
<eightiesk> can u give me the file to edit to get sound in gaim ??
<eightiesk> electricity went out for a second.
<iantec> actually i just went to preferences
<iantec> then to sounds, then sound method, scroll down choose arts
<iantec> its not that good but at least it works for the mean time
<eightiesk> what file are u spose to edit?
<eightiesk> ??
<eightiesk> iantec, what files were you spose to edit
<iantec> na got it back to default
<iantec> try it
<iantec> good luck hopeit works...be going now good nyt everyone!
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> I guess gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<larsivi> Riddell: kdesdk is broken too
<eightiesk> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<eightiesk> !gaimsound
<ubotu> eightiesk: My cat's name is Mittens!
<eightiesk> :-\
<eightiesk> ne 1 here willing to help me?
<Riddell> larsivi: how so?
<larsivi> it depends on kspy which depends on kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> eightiesk: /etc/libao.conf
<larsivi> Riddell: In breezy, that is
<kkathman> Greetings Riddell :)
<ilba7r> i am gona do a presentation on a datashow (projector) from my linux box. Do i need to install a program or make a configuration to direct the presentation to the data show or would it be done automatically
<Riddell> larsivi: KDE 3.5?
<larsivi> Riddell: Yes, sorry
<Riddell> larsivi: ok, I'll make sure that gets sorted for kde 3.5.1 this week
<larsivi> Riddell: great :)
<eightiesk> Riddell, what do i need to edit to?
<Riddell> 17:19 < Riddell> iantec: change esd to alsa09
<Riddell> eightiesk:  ^^
<eightiesk> thanks the electric went out here.
<apokryphos> Riddell: packs to test for 3.5.1?
<apokryphos> ..or not yet?
<eightiesk> it should work now right?
<mart> is it just me, or is cups broken in Flight-3?
<gentoo> hi leute, spricht hier jemand deutsch? hab gerad kubuntu installiert. wollte ein audiostreem aus dem internet abspielen ber amoroK aber er spielts nicht ab. er ldt immer bis 100 % u. fngt dann wieder bei 0 % an. Kennt jemand dieses problem?
<mart> #kubuntu-de?
<kkathman> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gentoo> join #kubuntu-de
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which file or line i have to comment in kubuntu to disable the hotplug subsystem load my bttv card?
<Riddell> apokryphos: still building, maybe later
<apokryphos> sure, let me know whenever
<mart> CUPS in dapper, anyone? Dead or alive?
<gentoo> danke, thank you
<Riddell> apokryphos: are you on dapper or breezy?
<Riddell> mart: half alive
<mart> Riddell: half dead, here :(
<apokryphos> Riddell: breezy on one (the one here), and dapper on another. Need stability here for various reasons; i.e. this one never closes ;)
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> drive can't be mounted. mount: only root can mount /dev/hda5 to /mnt/Daten
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which file or line i have to comment in kubuntu to disable the hotplug subsystem load my bttv card?
<hawking> does anyone know how to read system mail with kmail?
<mart> hawking: Configure->Accounts->Receiving. Add. Local mailbox. Then the path to your mbox.
<gerardocb> cplusplus: well... there it is... only root can do that... sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/Daten
<cplusplus> wdf?
<hawking> mart : thx
<cplusplus> i want to mout the hda5 when i boot automatically!!
<cplusplus> but how can i login as root user?
<gerardocb> Did you put the line on fstab already?
<seashell11> mart: how do you know what the path to your local mailbox is?
<nlindblad> gerardocb: correction, add in user to /etc/fstab and the mount would be possible without root permissions
<nlindblad> gerardocb: user as in "user"
<cplusplus> like /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    user,noauto     0       0 ?
<nlindblad> cplusplus: yeah
<mart> seashell11:  well, /var/mail/something might be a good place to try
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> whats drwxr-xr-x ?
<cplusplus> permission
<cplusplus> chmod 777 ?
<gerardocb> 755
<mart> seashell11: depends how mail is set up on your system
<tidalwav1> Hi, all...can anyone give me any clue about how to get the Kubuntu installer to recognize an ITE IT8211 ATAPI/IDE controller?
<tidalwav1> The installer crashes because it can't mount the CD drives.
<tidalwav1> nobody? :(
<nlindblad> hang on
<tidalwav1> gladly
<cplusplus> is sshd available for kubuntu?
<eightiesk> i acidently set gaim buddy list to be 20 px tall instead of 200 in the window spicefix settings how do i mchange it cuz it closed everytime i open it.
<tidalwav1> sshd is available--sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tidalwav1> nlindblad: was that 'hang on' directed at me?
<mlehrer> does kubuntu allow emacs key bindings in entry fields?  E.g. ctrl-a moves the cursor to the beginning of the line, ctrl-k deletes from the cursor to the end, ctrl-u deletes to the beginning
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: yepp
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: I've found a driver for it in a kernel patchset
<tidalwav1> well how would I go about getting/using it?
<nlindblad> don't know for sure if that patch has been applied to the official kernel series
<cplusplus> is sshd available for kubuntu?
<nlindblad> cplusplus: yes
<cplusplus> where?
<tidalwav1> cplusplus: see above
<nlindblad> cplusplus: as stated a few lines up by tidalwav1
<cplusplus> apget
<cplusplus> ?
<mart> [18:02]  <tidalwav1> sshd is available--sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cplusplus> thx
<seashell11> mart: thanks! i got it working
<tidalwav1> np :)
<tidalwav1> so yeah, nlindblad...how/where do I use /find the driver :P
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: the 2.6.10-ac2 kernel patchset had a driver for it
<mart> seashell11: cool
<nlindblad> "o       IT8212 IDE support                              (Alan Cox)"
<mart> tidalwav1: are you using expert mode?
<nlindblad> oops, wrong controller
<tidalwav1> nope :P
<tidalwav1> yeah, that is the wrong one
<tidalwav1> IT8211 :P
<tidalwav1> I'm trying to install dapper flight 3, if that helps at all
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: apperantly IT8211 and IT8212 are the same
<tidalwav1> okay, so because I'm stupid, could you explain how to get/use the driver in the installer?
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: http://www.iteusa.com/pc/LinuxDriverSrc_it8212_092005-09.zip
<nlindblad> Both chips seem to be very close (but 8211 has'nt raid support), and they even share the same driver availabled on ite website
<tidalwav1> that link gives me a 404 error
<nlindblad> tidalwav1: damn these old mailinglists
<tidalwav1> nlind: chat in dialog window?
<nlindblad> http://metawire.org/~nlindblad/patches/add-support-for-it8212-ide-controllers.patch
<tidalwav1> nlind: or not? :P
<nlindblad> best I could come up with
<tidalwav1> so..how do I use that when installing?
<tidalwav1> I don't have a clue :P
<vge> i have somehow lost "audio icon" from my panel, the one that you can add or decrease master volume, how can i restore it?
<_tonio> ciao a tutti
<_tonio> c'  qualcuno che pu aiutarmi a configurare la lettura degli mp3 con amaroK e Kubuntu 5.10?
<cplusplus> how can i install a driver form my hp printer?
<_tonio> ma  il canale di ubuntu italia?
<_tonio> c' nessuno?
<_tonio> ciao a tutti!
<_tonio> gerardocb oggi stavo parlando con te?
<gerardocb> _tonio, no
<cplusplus> how can i change my ip adress at kubuntu?
<tidalwav1> cplusplus, what do you mean?
<cplusplus> i only know how to do it in gentoo;)
<_tonio> ma oggi c'eri anche tu?
<cplusplus> i wanna change my ip adress at the kubutu pc
<mlehrer> cplusplus: use the point and drool interface, there should be a System -> Administration -> Networking option
<mlehrer> glad to see you are abandoning gentoo
<cplusplus> sudo systemstettings?
<cplusplus> there is no administration!
<mlehrer> what options do you have in the System menu?
<mlehrer> btw there is a kubuntu channel you can use
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which file i have to edit to disable some modules of my kernel?
<_tonio> gerardocb:posso disturbarti un attimo solo?
<gerardocb> _tonio, I don't speak italian
<gerardocb> (actually, just a few words...)
<cplusplus> oh dcop communication error !?
<cplusplus> i tried: kdesu systemsettings
<cplusplus> and entered the passwd
<phlewis> greetings
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which file i have to edit to disable some modules of my kernel?
<phlewis> I installed latestd kubuntu on a Dell laptop. Install went well. Only problem is the linksys pcmcia wireless networking is not working.
<pulver> hi! just installed mplayer. whats the best way to install all different kinds of codecs?
<mlehrer> you could start with w32codecs
<phlewis> pcmcia tab in control panel doesn't see anything in the pcmcia slot
<mlehrer> xvid is important too, that might not be there by default
<phlewis> bootup shows pcmcia module is loaded at startup
<phlewis> anybody have any suggestions for getting the system to recognize this linksys pcmcia wireless card?
<pulver> mlehrer: can't find it in adept manager... did enable universe repo and added the line multiverse not sure if thats the right way to do it though
<mlehrer> yeah w32codecs was hard to track down for me, i had to do a google search for "w32codecs breezy" or something like that
<cplusplus> how can i install a driver form my hp printer?
<pulver> mlehrer: thanks
<cplusplus> hp officejet 5610
<kobayazen> pulver, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs I think you'll find what you want
<phlewis> it's a standard linksys wireless networking card
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which file i have to edit to disable some modules of my kernel?
<pulver> kobayazen: typing 'apt-get install w32codecs' says the package is not available.. going through /etc/apt/sources.list ... maybe i messed something up, first day using kubuntu its pretty cool though
<seashell11> ubotu tell pulver about w32codecs
<seashell11> pulver: read what ubotu sent you
<pulver> seashell11: thanks man
<seashell11> pulver: np :-)
<Traum> I just switched from Suse to Kubuntu.  Where do I find Gui for starting/stopping services like ftp, Samba?
<cplusplus> howhow can i install a driver form my hp officejet 5610?
<owner> dpes hp make linux drivers
<owner> goto their website
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> ich hoff hp hat nen linux druckertreiber
<cplusplus> verdammt doch nit;-(
<cplusplus> no.....shitt
<cplusplus> they doesnt have linux driver
<luiz> i can't get my sound to work
<Traum> Wieso wir mein "root password" nicht akzeptiert wenn ich es via GUI benutze, aber bei terminal login klappt es?
<PupenoL> How do I get my Kubuntu to mount the local NTFSs as word redeable ? only root can read it.
<Traum> how come my root password is not accepted via GUI, but it works when login via terminal?
<luiz> Hey, PupenoL, try to look for it at www.ubuntuguide.org it's for Hoary but works
<PupenoL> thanks.
<luiz> I got the same problem a few months ago
<luiz> I can't get my sound to work. Any ideas? (AD1888 + ALi M5455)
<luiz> It worked on Hoary pretty  fine, but doesn't work on breezy, and seems not to work here (dapper), too
<paines> hi
<luiz> hi
<triode> i need help. on my other computer, I can't browse the web, but when booting the "sync to ubuntu clock" works
<paines> my kmail doesn't filter spam mail. spamassassin is installed and working
<triode> I have been trying to setup  a pcmcia wireless network card, but desisted, now I lost the WIRED connection. what can I do?
<cplusplus> hm my amarok cant play mp3 files...didnt solve the problem
<cplusplus> i istalled xine...
<paines> cplusplus: did you install libmad
<paines> libmad0
<cplusplus> no
<paines> try that
<paines> it is an mpeg lib
<cplusplus> apget what?
<paines> libmad0
<paines> and restart amarok
<cplusplus> apget -install lubmad ?
<paines> apt-get install libmad0
<cplusplus> not found
<cplusplus> network problem
<paines> add universe and multiverse repositories to your sources.list
<flowers> hellow
<_robin> Hi Ya, can ya guys help me? i needa get rid of the ubuntu packages on ma pc, i need the kubuntu packages, and the gnome apps and all lost, how to do that?
<ccc_> ubuntu packages = kubuntu packages
<_robin> ubuntu packages = synaptic, gcalc, xchat, ubuntu packages = adept, speedsomething, konversation
<_robin> so tell me, how to get rid of those gnome packages? ;p
<cplusplus> can i start the network config wizard? there was a wirzard at installation of kubuntu
<_robin> so tell me, how to get rid of those gnome packages? ;p
<cplusplus> i have a problem i can ping the router but i am not able to ping google.at !?!
<ccc_> _robin: those are gnome/kde packages, they have nothing to do with ubuntu or kubuntu in particular. :) i would remove the applications i don't want by hand. possibly you could use sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<cplusplus> any idea?
<cplusplus> i think its a problem of dns
<feistel> hi
<feistel> why I can't see the trash icon in the desktop?
<cipi604> hello
<mailo> hello
<mailo> caio
<mailo> ciao
<mailo> i italian
<cipi604> it's working all fine i don;t have problems :))
<_robin> ccc_: doesn't work either
<cipi604> so no questions...
<mailo> sorry no englisch
<cipi604> italiana?
<mailo> italiano
<cipi604> scuze
<mailo> de nada
<cipi604> e fredo nel italia?
<mailo> un po
<mailo> un pochito
<cipi604> siete fortunati
<cplusplus> can i start the network config wizard?
<mailo> perche
<mailo> perche'? siamo fortunati
<larsivi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cipi604> perche nel romania sono -15 C
<cipi604> un po al est
<mailo> come faccio
<mailo> a trovare altri server
<mailo> a ok grazie
<mailo> garzie
<cipi604> per che?
<cipi604> il server per irc?
<triode> cplusplus: I have a similar problem
<cplusplus> did you solve it?
<triode> cplusplus: did you just happen to do an upgrade on kde or something similar? that's the very last thing I could do before the LAN broke
<cplusplus> first it works
<cplusplus> but i have to change the ip...
<cplusplus> because i already used it
<triode> i can't even see the router :(
<cplusplus> i am reinstall kubuntu now
<cplusplus> i can ping the  router
<triode> but I am positive that the problem started right after I upgraded to KDE3.5 (and who knows what else) and then, after rebooting the LAN was gone
<triode> did you upgrade
<triode> ?
<weedar> For some reason programs have started sigsev'ing, I havent' installed anything new either. Any tips as to why this is happening?
<Knowerrors> Anybody here use dialup modem for internet access, and have v92 modem on hold / net waiting , working on Linux?
<almien> do I need to do anything special to upgrade to the latest version of (k)ubuntu using apt-get?
<dbglt> hello everyone :) I finally got my net working with kubuntu :)
<bushito> chats dead =P
<almien> welcome back to the net then, dbglt
<dbglt> I have a few questions to ask, if you folks wouldn't mind - they are pretty basic, but I'm new to ubuntu and the .deb concept :p
<triode> cplusplus: try this command:  " sudo dhclient "and see if you can browse the web.
<dbglt> how do I go about adding a repository? I want to find an Australian one close to me to add
<bushito> this is not ubuntu =O is Kubuntu
<bushito> =)
<dbglt> I'm using kubuntu
<dbglt> same thing
<dbglt> :
<bushito> o no
<bushito> =O
<dbglt> I want to update my kde to 3.5 as well
<bushito> ehh press alt + f2
<bushito> and put
<bushito> aptitude
<bushito> ...
<dbglt> that is installed packages, no?
<dbglt> I want to add a new internet repository :)
<bushito> yeah you can modify repositories there
<dbglt> ah
<dbglt> I don't know of one
<dbglt> does it provide a list?
<dbglt> I think I'm using the kubuntu before dapper...
<bushito> hhhmmm
<bushito> let me check to guide you
<dbglt> I installed via the Kubuntu 5.10 install CD
<dbglt> bushito: thanks
<bushito> okey
<bushito> you using kubuntu right?
<dbglt> aye
<bushito> pres alt + f2
<bushito> and then put adept
<bushito> xD
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<bushito> the manager should com up
<bushito> you need to put your su password
<dbglt> aha
<dbglt> there is a list
<dbglt> greyed out :)
<dbglt> good good
<bushito> then press adept
<bushito> in the top meny
<bushito> and go to manage repositories
<bushito> menu*
<dbglt> au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bushito> and voila =O you can modify repositories
<dbglt> it is "breezy" and "universe"
<dbglt> will that suffice ?
<bushito> eehh
<bushito> change universe
<bushito> for multiverse
<bushito> xP
<bushito> you get more package that way =O
<lusus> man i every time i log in.. i get this battery error.
<lusus> .39493727290727% or something
<lusus> i have no battery!
<bushito> (o_o) lol
<bushito> xD
<bushito> you got a LTP??
<bushito> lusus?
<lusus> LTP?
<lusus> no
<lusus> desktop
<lusus> hmm
<bushito> ..... mmm
<bushito> lol and why you get that error ??
<lusus> yeah i don't know why i get it
<lusus> everytime i log in.
<bushito> maybe a misscofigured package?
<bushito> .... (o_o)
<lusus> the little battery icon in the dock, is like no power source found. well duh.. itis a desktop
<lusus> how can i get rid of it?
<almien> that's how many hours it will run if you leave it plugged into the mains?
<almien> does it predict power cuts?
<Knowerrors> Whats a good gui video editor and converter on linux?
<_dbglt> seems my net wasn't as fixed as I thought it to be :p
<_dbglt> bushito: thanks, I've managed to set that up. Fetch updates didn't work, but apt-get update does
<_grigory> hey everyone
<jwinters> hola
<_grigory> i was just wondering, i go to the system menu -> storage media
<_grigory> and the only thing i see there is my floppy
<_grigory> no dvd\cd drives, to hard drives
<_grigory> no*
<_grigory> how do i make them appear in there?
<_grigory> on my friend's laptop all those devices are listed there
<bushito> _dbglt: n.n weee!! iam helping =D
<_dbglt> bushito: :)
<_dbglt> ok
<_dbglt> what's an easy way to upgrade my kubuntu installation?
<bushito> (o_o)
<bushito> apt-get upgrade?
<bushito> or you mean dist upgrade??
<_dbglt> yeah
<_dbglt> like the whole thing upgrade
<_dbglt> to newest version
<bushito> what dist you running?
<_dbglt> breezy?
<_dbglt> 5.10 install CD
<bushito> =O thats the last one
<_dbglt> whatever that comes with
<_dbglt> oh
<_dbglt> what's the dapper I keep seeing?
<bushito> tomorrow comes snapshot for ubuntu
<bushito> what dapper??
<_dbglt> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/
<_dbglt> dapper
<bushito> says your system out of date... do apt-get upgrade
<owner> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<owner> :D
<bushito> (o_o)
<bushito> i didnt knew dapper was out...
<_dbglt> I think I killed adept...
<_dbglt> pressed the gstreamer-ffmpeg
<_dbglt> and it is dead
<bushito> lol
<bushito> xD
<cipi604> goet anyone working "gyatch" -enhanced
<bushito> Holy cow need to get Dapper =O
<_dbglt> bushito: hehe
<_dbglt> bushito: how to I upgrade, too? :)
<bushito> well i am not really sure
<bushito> but normally on repositories
<bushito> you change current distro name "breezy" to new one "dapper"
<bushito> but that was on debian =O not really sure here
<cipi604> does anyone have "gyatch" working... yes/no ... how is it?
<_dbglt> why is adept so ugly looking?
<bushito> cipi604: not me.. dont even know whats that
<_dbglt> it doesn't seem to be using my settings for fonts and such
<owner> gyach-enhanced? cipi
<owner> it is buggy
<cipi604> yes
<cipi604> i know
<cipi604> :D
<owner> you can convert the rpm to a deb
<owner> with alien
<cipi604> but it is the only ym 7 like
<bushito> _dbglt: wierd...
<owner> but i never did get voice chat to work
<owner> with it
<_dbglt> I've set both my user, and my super user's fonts up... all other applications work fine
<_dbglt> bar adept
<cipi604> i've installed the .tar.bz2
<owner> just use synaptic
<cipi604> and is not starting...
<_dbglt> adept seems ok
<_dbglt> just ugly :)
<bushito> _dbglt: what do you mean with "ugly"
<_dbglt> bushito: the fonts are all horrible
<_dbglt> too big, not AA, horrid
<bushito> _dbglt: can you show a pic?
<_dbglt> sure
<cipi604> hahahaha
<SirKillalot> how's the desktop of KDE called?
<SirKillalot> it broke down, how can I restart it
<cipi604> owner:  so i keep gaim instead... damn :(
<SirKillalot> all the icons and so on
<SirKillalot> and the background
<SirKillalot> everything black
<bushito> SirKillalot: crtl + alt + backsapce
<SirKillalot> bushito, no
<SirKillalot> .
<bushito> SirKillalot: ??' thats how you restart it
<bushito> SirKillalot: unless you in console =)
<pulver> how do one change the kde style for root? so it matches the user style and get a consistent look...
<_dbglt> bushito: does the DCC send work?
<owner> cipi you could try converting the rpm on that gyach site to a deb
<bushito> _dbglt why dont you try http://kubuntu.pastebin.com =)
<owner> with alien
<owner> like this, alien file.rpm
<SirKillalot> bushito, yea, I in console :P
<bushito> SirKillalot: startx?
<cipi604> i know.... but works?
<bushito> oops closed Konver.. xD
<cipi604> i have the rpm too
<SirKillalot> bushito, I mean just the desktop
<SirKillalot> nothing else
<bushito> SirKillalot: mmm i dont understand what you mean
<SirKillalot> ok
<bushito> SirKillalot: BTW do you play RO??xP
<bushito> SirKillalot: or any mmorpg?? hehehehe xD
<SirKillalot> I was playing RO for 2 weeks maybe? just a test period
<bushito> SirKillalot: or was it americas army... >_>mm
<bushito> SirKillalot: i know ive seen you in a online game
<SirKillalot> ;)
<bushito> SirKillalot: did you used cedega?? or guindox?
<eightiesk> anyone know why my flash player won't play sound?
<eightiesk> first my gaim didn't nowwww flash stoped.
<bushito> eightiesk: maybe cause you get an alsa decive is on use error?
<bushito> eightiesk: i get same error =) trying to figure how to reapir
<bushito> repair*
<eightiesk> another thing is
<bushito> just close programs that use sounds
<eightiesk> The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<bushito> like messengers or media players
<eightiesk> when i start totem
<dbglt> bushito: that paste site isn't for images?
<bushito> =) use xine
<bushito> dbglt: yes =P
<bushito> eightiesk: xine is better than totem
<dbglt> bushito: any idea why adept is zorking my fonts?
<kavit_> mplayer > *
<bushito> dbglt: ohh you mean your fonts xD
<bushito> dbglt: lol oh let me check pic again
<DingoMan> kubuntu rox... thats what i want t say... err.. nevermind :>
<cipi604> owner:  trying again...
<bushito> dbglt: send picture again XD i dont know where it downloaded =D
<DingoMan> but... anyone know if theres 64 bit wine binary package?
<cplusplus> satempler there?
<eightiesk> anyone here play FFXI
<cplusplus> satempler	cplusplus: open a termenal and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list .... also add multiverse to the 34 th and 35th line??? multiverse?????
<bushito> dbglt: i dont see any "uglyness" on your fonts =P
<dbglt> bushito: my turn to close konvi hehe, did you have a look at it?
<dbglt> !!
<ubotu> ??
<dbglt> see the difference between adept and the other applications?
<bushito> .... not really =P
<dbglt> look at the menu, look at the text!!
<bushito> let me see
<cplusplus> yeah sound ;-)
<cplusplus> i think there is a bug...
<bushito> dbglt: i dont see any difference
<bushito> it is all normal to me
<cplusplus> i now use xine ... same like before...
<eightiesk> why is my sound delayed?
<eightiesk> like on gaim
<eightiesk> its likr 4 seconds after the message.
<owner> in kde sound setup
<owner> increase buffer to max
<owner> and run as highest priority
<dbglt> bushito: look at the juk window menu... compare that to the adept window
<dbglt> completely different font, different size, etc.
<cplusplus> i installed openssh-server..... how can i start/stop sshd?
<Xemanth^> service sshd stop ?
<jjesse> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<jjesse> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<cplusplus> like  gentoo;-)
<bushito> well mine is like that 2
<cplusplus> command not found?
<dbglt> that isn't normal :p
<bushito> dbglt: so i dont see why you get so alterated if you can read it xP
<eightiesk> owner: it says artswraper is missing or disabled.
<dbglt> it is ugly
<dbglt> it makes my desktop ulgy
<dbglt> that's a crime!
<bushito> dbglt: then you know what to do.. =P learn to program in C xP
<bushito> dbglt and make your own =D that will help
<dbglt> ok, anyone who can help me with my NTFS partition? It is all set up lovely and that, but can only be accessed by the super user. How do I set it up for a normal user?
<dbglt> bushito: :p
<bushito> dbglt chown   user.superuser /ntfs ??
<bushito> and then
<bushito> chmod +rwxrwxrwx /ntfs =P
<dbglt> chmod 777?!
<bushito> even your dog should have acces to the ntfs =)
<bushito> i dont know with numbers
<dbglt> it is automatically done by ubuntu, set up to mount at /media/hda2
<dbglt> 7 = rwx
<bushito> but i do it like this chmod +rwxrwxrwx /ntfs =
<bushito> oh then yeah
<bushito> well i mean dont put write!!
<dbglt> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<dbglt> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<dbglt> which is odd, because the fat drive is accesible by a normal user
<bushito> put +r-xr-xr-x
<dbglt> (usually I have to add -ogid=blah blah
<dbglt> but the ntfs drive isn't...
<bushito> ntfs =) it is not devolop on linux yet
<bushito> only fat
<bushito> read it on
<bushito> wiki
<dbglt> yeah I know, but normally even for my user to have read access to a FAT partition, I've got to set gid and umask and such
<bushito> if you try towrite on ntfs youll get data loss
<bushito> =D
<eightiesk> hey
<dbglt> so I'm thinking ubuntu is doing some jiggery pokery behind the scenes
<dbglt> :p
<cplusplus> @jjesse sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop      not sshd!
<bushito> dbglt: lol xD
<jjesse> doh
<dbglt> is there any difference in the ati drivers provided from ubuntu/from ati.com?
<chx> hi. I can't get timidity to work -- patches are loaded but there is no sound :( beep-media-player, mplayer, xine all works.
<owner> the ati ones are newer
<owner> if you mean fglrx
<owner> but there is no improvement to using the new ones
<owner> as of yet
<Skrot> Where is kdm files stored? Configs etc
<owner> in .directories
<owner> hidden
<bushito> owner have you seen the Dapper dist??' =O dbglt mentioned it and it is out already do you have it?
<owner> dapper is pre release
<owner> its being finalized in april
<bushito> i see
<owner> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<bushito> hhhm
<pulver> what kde file(s) is equivalent to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 in gnome (styles settings etc) ?
<chx> well, Riddell himself said the other day that it's pretty stable -- of course, what ubotu says is also true
<eightiesk> why does my clock keep changing to a diffrent timezone
<owner> !time
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, owner
<owner> !timezone
<ubotu> owner: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<owner> !timezones
<ubotu> owner: I don't know, could you explain it?
<eightiesk> lol
<owner> lol
<reon> any know problems with the backport repos ???
<eightiesk> ne more
<reon> i'm gettin stat & MD5 checksum errors
<eightiesk> HELP
<eightiesk> lol
<lusus> wtf.. i lost all keyboard typing on kubuntu
<lusus> restart didn't work
<reon> what did you do before your keyboard failed
<lusus> i was installing firefox
<lusus> doesn't make sense
<fangorious> when I run my laptop on battery power, klaptop has the cpu throttled to %87 and the it is horrible. When i run in gnome, i have the cpu monitoring applet and can see the cpu scaling from 50% to 1005 and responsiveness is just fine. is there something i'm missing in configuring klaptop?
<fangorious> lusus: what doesn't make sense?
<bushito> what program can i use to concet to a remote computer??
<lusus> fangorious: i lost my keyboard functionality while installing firefox..reboot didn't work
<larsivi> bushito: krdc
<fangorious> lusus: you're right, that doesn't make sense. maybe just coincidental timing
<bushito> works for kubuntu / ubuntu??
<eightiesk> how do i change my deafult timezone?
<owner> are you using gnome
<owner> or kde
<lusus> fangorious: i am going to do a reinstall..
<eightiesk> kde.
<larsivi> bushito: what's your remote computer?
<owner> in bottom right hand corner
<owner> just double click
<owner> actually right click
<owner> adjust time and date
<bushito> larsivi: i wanna conect to a friend computer to check some configs
<fangorious> lusus: have you tried another keyboard?
<bushito> larsivi: i remember in debian it was xcreen something like that but here i dont know
<keherman> Is it possible to have KDE desktop as a login choice when logging into Ubuntu?
<larsivi> bushito: I think krdc integrates most of the protocols
<larsivi> bushito: might try krdc
<keherman> I want the user to be able to choose their favorite, either Gnome or KDE, when logging in like on Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<owner> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<larsivi> bushito: or for just commandline, use ssh
<eightiesk> owner, and then?
<lusus> fangorious: the only key that would work is control.. yeah i did.. unplugged and replugged new keyboard.. and then lost mouse capability..
<fangorious> keherman: install kubuntu-desktop to get the official packages for your distro, then select KDE from the Sessions button on your login manager
<owner> pick your time zone eightiesk
<keherman> fangorious, will it automatically be added to the Sessions choices?
<fangorious> keherman: you will be asked if it's a one-time change or a permanent change
<fangorious> keherman: yes
<fangorious> lusus: weird
<eightiesk> owner, but i did and it changed back to gmd...
<lusus> fangorious: no kidding
<keherman> fangorious, ahh thanks dude -- and it will save the preference in the user's home dotfile if he likes to remember?
<fangorious> keherman: if you say to make it default, then it will load kde by default at each new login
<keherman> fangorious, KDE is nice :-)
<keherman> fangorious, yeah this is a lab with 25 machines all mounting 200+ users from an NFS
<keherman> fangorious, just wanted to make sure it doesnt change for everyone...
<fangorious> keherman: should be per user
<keherman> fangorious, you rule!
<Skrot> Hi. What's needed in order to make translucensy (of windows, in the "Window Behavior" section in kcontrol) work? Hardware wise I mean. I've got a card running DRI and Xorg 7.0 :>
<trappist> Skrot: you need to enable the composite extension
* fangorious looks for his crown
<dbglt> how come in adept, "kde" is shown as "not installed"
<owner> thats a meta package dbglt
<Skrot> trappist: in xorg.conf, right? How do I check if it (the extension) is on or off except checking the xorg.conf?
<owner> you have kubuntu-desktop installed instead
<dbglt> owner: ok
<trappist> Skrot: I don't know, but if you haven't gone out of your way to enable it, it's off.
<Skrot> trappist: I've got Option "Composite" "Enable" in Xorg.conf, but I want to check if it's really on
<dbglt> owner: I want to upgrade to newer kde. Can I do that with the meta package?
<triode> hello. Upgrading Kubuntu TODAY messed up my internet connection. I had a fresh install and upgraded a few days ago, no problems, but today after an upgrade (and I travel in a couple of days), I can't get any web browsing before I run "sudo dhclient"
<trappist> Skrot: see if you can run xcompmgr
<fangorious> Skrot: enable some feature that uses it, and if it doesn't work, check /var/log/xorg (or whatever the file is called, it'll be in /var/log though)
<dbglt> I have kde 3.4.3 installed now
<dbglt> I want 3.5
<owner> just add the kde 3.5 repos for kubuntu dbglt
<owner> and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dbglt> owner: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<dbglt> there is a seperate repository for kde 3.5?
<seashell11> ubotu tell dbglt about kde3.5
<fangorious> dbglt: kubuntu.org should tell you how to add the repo for 3.5
<Skrot> trappist: It runs
<seashell11> !kde3.5
<ubotu> well, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<trappist> Skrot: I think that's a valid test.  not 100% sure.
<seashell11> dbglt: that will tell you
<Skrot> trappist: Okay. KDE needs to be restarted for this to work?
<Skrot> This being tranclucency?
<trappist> Skrot: yes
<Skrot> okay
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> I added that repository to adept
<fangorious> triode: have you checked that the interface is still configured to come up on boot?
<dbglt> what do I update now? Kubuntu-desktop?
<seashell11> dbglt: sudo apt-get update
<dbglt> seashell11: does this remove my old kde?
<seashell11> dbglt: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fangorious> dbglt: a'pt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade' is the sequence I went with (answering yes to all)
<dbglt> ok
<seashell11> dbglt: yes it will remove your old kde
<dbglt> ok, good
<dbglt> I don't want it to take up all my space
<_patrick> Would anyone be able to help me configure my sound setup so I can have sound with full duplex instead of half.  Teamspeak running, AA then has no sound.
<dbglt> fangorious, seashell11, owner: thanks for your help. I'll report back if it works or not :)
<fangorious> anyone familiar with cpu scaling in kde (klaptop)?
<Skrot> hehe, tranc. seems to work. Horrible slow though :)
<triode> fangorious: yes, it even syncronizes the clock with ubuntu.net
<fangorious> _patrick: i believe there's a recent thread on ubuntuforums.org in the hardware->sound & video forum that covers setting it up with alsa
<dbglt> ok. One more thing. I want to install the "Opera" internet broswer, but can't seem to find it in the ubuntu repository. Should I download it and install it manually?
<kkathman> fangorious: probably better to refer to the wiki ...more reliable :)
<fangorious> triode: then what is the manual run of the dhcp client doing?
<fangorious> kkathman: probably, didn't know there was an entry for that
<kkathman> fangorious:  the wiki covers almost everything...in one way or another :)
<_patrick> I wish the forums would work for me, I go there and browser just hangs.
<kkathman> ubuntuforums is very much on the ropes right now
<dbglt> I will just download from the website. Doesn't matter :)
<kkathman> for sound issues in ubuntu/kubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=sound&titlesearch=Titles
<triode> fangorious: enables DHCP for web browsing, if I don't do that it doesn't work (I've read quite a few posts regarding this in the kubuntu forums, I think it's definately related to the upgrade)
<fangorious> kkathman: yeah, someone in #ubuntu said the forums were back online abou 10 minutes ago, haven't checked
<owner> they are online
<owner> for now
<fangorious> triode: that doesn't make sense. DHCP configures the IP address, network mask, default route, and possibly setting the nameservers. it shouldn't matter if it's being used by ntp or firefox. either the interface is up or it isn't
<Slaphappy> hi... can anyone give me more sources because im feeling that lots of apps are missing.. i need kxdocker and some other stuff
<Skrot> Any way to make translucency not apply to kicker btw? ;)
<trappist> Skrot: I think you can set up application-specific window behavior
<fangorious> hi 'apt-get source <package>'
<kkathman> Slaphappy: have you  tried looking in the repos for kxdocker... its there
<fangorious> and by hi, i mean Slaphappy
<kkathman> !install
<ubotu> install is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Skrot> trappist: hm :)
<Slaphappy> hmm havent looked there, only did apt-cache search kxdocker and didn't find anything
<DjDarkman> can someone help me set up a gmail account for kmail?
<triode> fangorious: I know it doesn't make sense, I'm just describing the problem and the 'mikey mouse' solution
<triode> I wish "sudo dhclient" could be added to the startup script (read: autoexec.bat equivalent)
<fangorious> triode: immediately after the machine is booted, try running 'ip addr', 'ip route', and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'. If you don't have an IP address and netmask in the first command, a default route in the second command, or nameserver in the third command, then the interface isn't fully configured
<Skrot> trappist: Any way to speed it up if you don't have a nVidia or ATI card btw? ;)
<fangorious> triode: in /etc/network/interfaces, do you have 'auto eth0' (assuming the interface in question is eth0?
<triode> fangorious: I do have auto eth0
<triode> I'll try the other things in a minute
<fangorious> triode: what other lines for eth0 are there in /etc/network/interfaces (don't have linux booted right now and forget the exact syntax to specify an interface as dhcp)
* gerardcb_away is back.
<Zappa> hrm how do i restart artsd if it crashes
<fangorious> Zappa: sudo invoke-rd.c artsd restart
<Zappa> where is invoke-rd.c?
<fangorious>  i know there's a page that lists the current version, and dependencies, for each package for a particular release, but I can never find it. anyone happen to know it
<fangorious> Zappa: sorry, invoke-rc.d
<bimberi> fangorious: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fangorious> Zappa: you could also use 'sudo /etc/init.d/artsd restart' (invoke-rc.d looks for the script in that folder
<fangorious> bimberi: well that was embarassingly obvious
<bimberi> fangorious: lol - not really (unless you've been used to using packages.debian.org)
<fangorious> bimberi: .... no comment
<bimberi> :)
<Zappa> fangorious: it says it's an unknown init script
<fangorious> Zappa: look in /etc/init.d to see what it's called
<Zappa> hmm, there doesnt seem to be one for artsd
<Zappa> the only one that seems sound related is alsa, but restarting that didnt help
<_patrick> patrick@techsonic:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<_patrick> 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<_patrick>                      Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410]  at 0xd000 irq 18
<_patrick> anyone understand that>?
<fangorious> Zappa: hm, guess I don't know then. I don't have linux booted right now so I can't poke around to find out
<fangorious> _patrick: to some limited extent
<Zappa> okay thanks anyway!
<trappist> Skrot: not that I know of
<Skrot> trappist: Okay :)
<trappist> Skrot: maybe if your card's drivers support the Render extension
<fangorious> Skrot: well, if you have a card that does hardware 3d acceleration, you'd have to look for a driver to enable it
<Skrot> fangorious: I read something about mainly nVidia cards having accelerated support for xrender or whatever it's called in the non-kubuntu version of KDE 3.5 (that part of kcontrol looks different there)
<trappist> I'm pretty sure hardware-accelerated composite rendering is supported by completely different stuff than 3d
<_patrick> fangorious, Do you know how to get an updated alsa for that card?  I'm trying to open all channels so I can have sound in multiple programs at once.  Such as Teamspeak and also have sound in America's Army
<Skrot> composite rendering is "just" manipulation of a bitmap, no?
<trappist> Skrot: my understanding of it is far from complete, but I think it just refers to blending images (for example an image and a transparency) offscreen to render the result onscreen
<Skrot> right :)
<alaoui> salut.......hhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Skrot> trappist: But I guess nVidia drivers has some stuff to accelerate the process
<trappist> Skrot: yeah if I turn on Option "RenderAccel" "true" I get hardware help with xrender
<Skrot> right :)
<trappist> err with composite
<Skrot> Is there a noticable change in the speed?
<trappist> well yeah, any time you do something with hardware instead of software it's going to be a lot faster
<Skrot> In theory, yes. Depends how optimized the hardware/driver is for that sort of stuff I guess :)
<trappist> I don't use composite anymore anyway, because I have to sacrifice 3d gaming for it
<Skrot> But this kind of stuff will kick ass once x(e)gl land :)
<trappist> with nvidia I can say Option "AllowGlxWithComposite" "true" but it's so unstable it's useless
<Skrot> Right, xcompmgr isn't really stable at anything as far as I've heard
<Skrot> Just wanted to give it a shot
<eightiesk> my sound won't work
<eightiesk> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<eightiesk> no.
<eightiesk> noth that
<eightiesk> i get an error.
<BrickMaker> i'm downloading Kubuntu from here http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<BrickMaker> it will take 25 hours to complete :))
<cplusplus> which is the right packet for mizilla-firefox <--- browser! ?
<cplusplus> apt-get install mozilla-firefox   ?
<BrickMaker> does kubuntu supports synaptics package manager?
<eightiesk> hey
<eightiesk> why won't my flash player play sounds?
<bimberi> BrickMaker: you can install synaptic on kubuntu yes
<bimberi> cplusplus: no just "firefox" (in breezy)
<cplusplus> i used mozilla-firefox....whats that?
<cplusplus> hm
<bimberi> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (dummy transitional package), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<BrickMaker> Ubuntu is better or Kubuntu ?
<bimberi> cplusplus: it has a single dependency - firefox :)
<cplusplus> bimberi can i deinstall mozilla-firefox?
<bimberi> BrickMaker: try both and make up your own mind :)
<bimberi> cplusplus: you can, there's no harm in leaving it there though
<cplusplus> how?
<BrickMaker> bimberi, thats good idea lolx!
<bimberi> cplusplus: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox (it will just remove the metapackage)
<cplusplus> thx;)
<bimberi> yw :)
<cplusplus> do you like kubutu?
<Monketh> Maybe...
<cplusplus> did you test gentoo?
<BrickMaker> i like ubuntu
<BrickMaker> never used kubuntu
<cplusplus> its the same
<bimberi> hehe, i do, but i have to admit that i'm running ubuntu atm
<cplusplus> kde = kubuntu, ubuntu = gnome
<BrickMaker> cplusplus, nope
<cplusplus> another desktop manager?
<BrickMaker> idk
#kubuntu 2006-01-29
<BrickMaker> kubuntu based on debian like ubuntu?
<bimberi> yes
<a-priori> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same operating system
<Zappa> kubuntu is the same distro
<Zappa> effectively
<cplusplus> the only difference is another desktop manager right?
<bimberi> yep, same package repositories, just different package choices
<bimberi> cplusplus: yes, although it's a big difference :)
<BrickMaker> just difference of desktops?
<BrickMaker> kde and gnome?
<a-priori> that's the ticket
<bimberi> yes, and associated applications
<cplusplus> bimberi hm;)
<cplusplus> not as big as like gentoo and kubuntu;)
<ubuntu> Rawr
<cplusplus> is kdevelope available for kubuntu?
<bimberi> cplusplus: no, definitely not as big :)
<cplusplus> is kdevelope available for kubuntu?
<bimberi> cplusplus: yes - from the repositories (not installed by default)
<bimberi> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<cplusplus> 3 = latest?
<BrickMaker> only ubuntu provides free shipping cd
<BrickMaker> does any other linux do this
<bimberi> in (k)ubuntu yes
<cplusplus> and mono?
<cplusplus> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<bimberi> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1308 kB, Installed size: 4788 kB
<cplusplus> when i use monodevelop i need mono package?
<wyze> hi , i got a problem at the boot , after choose the os in lilo , lilo start "Loading Linux......" but it goes on and on for 2 minutess.....
<bimberi> cplusplus: you can browse the available software via http://packages/ubuntu.com
<cplusplus> okk
<wyze> after he give me Bios data check succesfully
<BrickMaker> any other linux company provides free cds?
<bimberi> er, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ (sorry)
<wyze> can anybody help me?
<wyze> i must change boot loader?
<cplusplus> gcc is not a standard?
<h1> i have install kubuntu und boot. if i want start pppoeconf, he sad, that i don't have root rights. and if i do su he asks after a password. but i dont no the password, i havend give him anything like this. wats the passwd
<h1> ?
<Monketh> You could always try GRUB.
<bimberi> cplusplus: no, not installed by default - remember it's "linux for human beings" :)
<cplusplus> try root h1?
<h1> as passwort?
<cplusplus> at gentoo its standard;)
<h1> ahh ok i want to try
<Monketh> as admin, sudo root passwd.  I think.
<bimberi> h1: sudo pppoeconf  (and use your own password)
<cplusplus> gentoo is not linux for human beings?;)
<h1> thx or i install gentoo :-)
<bimberi> :)
<cplusplus> h1 try gentoo installer ;)
<cplusplus> is easier
<cplusplus> istalling gentoo is like watching tv 10h
<wyze> eheh
<cplusplus> compiling so long)
<wyze> i was on that channel
<wyze> ;)
<wyze> waiting....
<h1> cplusplus` i have also gentoo installed
<wyze> kubuntu is bettter
<h1> only the kernel was installed by a frend
<cplusplus> do you like it h1?
<h1> oh yes it was nice
<cplusplus> but it takes a lot of time to instal ist right?
<h1> yes
<cplusplus> how long do you need?
<wyze> a lot of time at startup for me :''(((((((((
<cplusplus> did
<h1> he had 12 ours loud und build
<h1> one night
<cplusplus> ;)
<cplusplus> not human linux;)
<h1> but i want to install on a old notebook whith 800 mhz thats will take more time
<h1> ahh bimberi thx
<wyze> sorry ,how can i change lilo  with grub?
<bleaked> is there a good printer guide one could refer to.  (for setting up a standard home inkjet printer)
<wyze> ....
<wyze> can someeone help me ..?
<owner> yes
<wyze> :D
<wyze> got this problem with boot loader
<wyze> i have lilo
<wyze> and take long long time
<wyze> "Loading Linux..............................................."
<wyze> about 2 minutes....
<wyze> a lot od ........................
<wyze> i don't know what to do
<wyze> everythings works well
<wyze> i must change boot loader?
<owner> just run grub-install
<wyze> ok
<wyze> notrhing else for lilo?
<wyze> delete?
<wyze> how can i know where install grub?
<owner> ubuntu cd should install it for you
<kkathman> wyze:  grub is on your hoot disk under the /boot partition
<wyze> no i give me error
<kkathman> sorry the /boot directoy
<owner> kkathman he wants to replace lilo with grub
<kkathman> ohh
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> well thats a bit of a sticky wicket
<wyze> ;)
<owner> it sounds like his lilo is messed up
<owner> as well
<kkathman> you have to rewrite your mbr
<wyze> ok
<wyze> which devices?
<kkathman> actually I was talking to a couple of people today about that
<owner> run grub-install i think?
<kkathman> there isnt a real real safe way to do this
<wyze> Das heisst deine System.map enthielt keine Symbole von Modulen. Hast
<wyze> du denn ueberhaupt irgendwas als Modul konfiguriert bei deinem Kernel?
<wyze> Und liegen die Module denn in /lib/modules/2.6.8/kernel/...
<wyze> ops
<kkathman> actually the fellow I spoke to, ended up installing SUSE to get a grub and then just manually edited the new menu.lst
<wyze> sorry
<wyze> i got erroe
<kkathman> ubuntu actually uses GRUB I believe standardly
<wyze> kkathman how can i see in which device?^
<kkathman> wyze are you on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<wyze> kubuntu
<kkathman> wyze:  at a console type sudo fdisk -l
<kkathman> that will should your devices and partitions
<kkathman> show
* kkathman cant type today
<wyze> hda2
<wyze> is the boot whit the *
<wyze> correct?
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> do you have multiple HDDs?
<TechSonic> Can anyone help with setting up Sound blaster 24 bit so more then one application can emit sound at once?
<wyze> no, many partitions
<wyze> hda1 win
<wyze> hda2 Linux boot
<cplusplus> crazy: kdesu systemsettings           i entered the passwd
<owner> techsonic http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=happy+alsa
<wyze> hda7 Linux
<cplusplus> systemsettings not found?
<wyze> hda8 Linux swap
<cplusplus> command systemsettings not found
<cplusplus> why?
<cplusplus> @hbimberi: kdesu systemsettings           i entered the passwd
<TechSonic> owner, I don't believe that to be right, I don't have an Nforce2 or a sound under a prefernces area, my menu doesn't match that of the authors article.
<cplusplus> message: command systemsettings not found
<cplusplus> why?
<owner> that guide is generic techsonic
<cplusplus> ?
<TechSonic> owner, I'm in for another head bang tonight trying to figure this one out.
<kkathman> cplusplus: alt-F2 and type systemsettings there
<TechSonic> owner, how can I disable sound server on Kubuntu?
<cplusplus> whithout kde-su ?
<owner> kde options techsonic
<kkathman> TechSonic:  systemsettings, sound and multimedia, and click of the enable box
<owner> under sound
<TechSonic> owner, thanks I found it.  Ok now it's unchecked, must I reboot for changes?
<wyze> kkathman i got boot on hda2....grub-install /dev/hda2 ?
<cplusplus> crazy
<cplusplus> how can i enable my ntfs partition for network sharing?
<cplusplus> i am at sharing in systemsettings
<TechSonic> I don't have /etc/asound.conf, Should I create it?
<owner> yes
<kkathman> cplusplus:  does the system see it ?
<TechSonic> thank you :D
<bushito> how do i compile a file?? =3
<TechSonic> I get permission denied error when saving or making a file there, How can i sudo it without changing actuall permissions via chmod?
<cplusplus> re
<cplusplus> do i need another package for sharing files?
<cplusplus> see what?
<cplusplus> under file sharing?
<kkathman> bushito:  you'll need to install all the compilation vehicles...start with build-essential
<kkathman> cplusplus: is the NTFS on another machine?
<cplusplus> yes
<cplusplus> ntfs and fat32
<cplusplus> and ext3 for kubuntu
<kkathman> cplusplus: you have samba installed and running?
<cplusplus> no
<kkathman> ahh.. check the wiki regarding installing and running samba :)
<cplusplus> kkahman does the desktop remote work at kubuntu?
<kkathman> cplusplus:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28Samba%29
<cplusplus> kkathman can you connect via desktop sharing?
<kkathman> cplusplus:  I dunno about that actually
<kkathman> maybe someone has experience with that
<kkathman> i do not
<eightiesk> hey
<eightiesk> !gaimsound
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<cplusplus2> re
<cplusplus2> kkathman?
<eightiesk> ne1 know why gasim and flash don't have sound?
<bushito> how can i remote acces a friend PC that got ubuntu?
<cplusplus2> samba runs
<cplusplus2> but which password do i need to connect from windows?
<starhawk> I am running kubunta and when the computer gose asleep I cant wake it back up any Ideas
<cplusplus2> hm
<cplusplus2> ?
<Zappa> anyone know of program that will manage your mp3 collection? you know - naming of files, directory structure etc for you
<vge> bushito: you can configure "Desktop Sharing" in kcontrol, and after that you can use realvnc to connect to to that ubuntu machine
<cplusplus2> hm?
<vge> or shoud i say kubuntu machine
<vge> or debends what kind off access was preferred :D
<cplusplus2> i want to share files from kubutu to windows
<cplusplus2> i enabled samba...than i activated adcanced sharing....
<cplusplus2> and add shared folers...but when i connect to from windows to kubutu it doesnt work because
<cplusplus2> because i need a passwd!?!?!! why?
<bushito> vge: y pues el tal real n ose que esta en los repositirios de ubuntu??
<bushito> xP
<vge> no hablo
<mshade> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bushito> como que no hablas?
<bushito> (o_O)
<vge> that was all i know sry, english please
<bushito> aahh sorry
<bushito> got lang confused
<bushito> xD
<bushito> i meant if the realvnc is on ubuntu repositories?
<vge> you wanna connect from you ubuntu or to your ubuntu?
<bushito> ...
<bushito> i got kubuntu
<bushito> andfriend got ubuntu
<vge> but ansver to your question, dont think so
<bushito> ???
<bushito> (o_O)
<vge> bushito: im sorry, atleast there are viewer named "svncviewer"
<bushito> oh wlel
<vge> bushito: better yet, use "xvncviewer", worked straight from the box
<cplusplus2> hm
<cplusplus2> someone can me help with samba?
<dcode> what'cha got cplusplus2?
<cplusplus2> h?
<dcode> you said you needed help w/ samba
<cyberclube> hi people
<cyberclube> anyone else getting firefox crashes with dapper?
<cplusplus2> yes
<cplusplus2> dcode can you help me via remote desktop?
<cplusplus2> i have no idea which flag i have to change in smba.conf..
<cyberclube> I'm having this problem some days ago now. Firefox crashes with "bus error" when I'm opening a new window, or a "save as" dialog...
<dcode> no can do, mon frere.....I'm on satellite and the latency is murder
<dcode> cplusplus2: put it on pastebin
<cplusplus2> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0TBXim57.html
<cyberclube> cplusplus2: was that "yes" for me?
<dcode> no.....I meant your smb.conf
<cplusplus2> yes
<dcode> I can't do VNC over this link
<cplusplus2> @dcode
<dcode> it would take days
<cplusplus2> try it please
<dcode> I don't even have a vnc viewer on this box...post your smb.conf...and I'll tell you what to change
<cyberclube> Ok... so maybe you also have problems getting new packages with Adept/Adept updater?
<cplusplus2> ok dcode
<cplusplus2> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YsBqAq83.html
<dcode> okay...so what are you trying to do?
<cplusplus2> i hava kubuntu and a windows pc
<cplusplus2> i want to copy files from kubuntu to windows
<dcode> you have a share on win box?  or you want to make a share on kubuntu?
<cplusplus2> i have a ntfs and a fat32
<cplusplus2> at kubuntu
<cplusplus2> and ext3 for kubuntu...
<cplusplus2> i have a share on kubuntu
<dcode> okay...you can do this 2 ways:
<cplusplus2> and want ;)
<dcode> 1. Create a share on Kubuntu with user/pass auth or share level security
<dcode> 2. Create a share on Win box
<dcode> what version of Windows?
<TechSonic> Can anyone tell me how to set armyops (America's Army) to only have playback?  I'm not sure I understand this faq either http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=faq&id=3&item=43#q43
<cplusplus2> windows xp
<dcode> Pro or Home?
<cplusplus2> home
<cplusplus2> i want to create it on kubuntu
<dcode> okay....Home only supports simple file sharing
<dcode> so in your smb.conf change "security = user" to "security = share"
<dcode> and uncomment it (remove the ';')
<cplusplus2> mom i can take a screenshoot
<dcode> was?
<cplusplus2> deutsch?
<dcode> nur ein bischen
<ilba7r> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<cplusplus2> ich mache einen screenshoot
<dcode> okay...
<cplusplus2> where can i upload it?
<ilba7r> anyone have problems with running gdmflexiserver using the gflrx drivers on a 9600 ATI card?
<dcode> sec
<cplusplus2> ok
<cplusplus2> mom
<dcode> cplusplus2: ftp://ftp.nethedz.org/incoming/
<cplusplus2> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto16qn.png
<cplusplus2> take a look!
* dcode is looking
<cplusplus2> i hope you understand german;)
<dcode> heh
<dcode> I got it
<cplusplus2> ok
<dcode> fick!
<_kaeru> I installed KDE 3.5 and now arts is constantly crashing. Can anybody help?
<bushito> downgrade?
<dcode> *sigh*  my KDE isn't cooperating...I've never used the Sharing applet before so I gotta try it out
<dcode> I've only directly edited smb.conf
<_kaeru> That doesn't sound fun
<cplusplus2> second screen: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto23dx.png
<cplusplus2> can you post it?
<_kaeru> Is it possible to completely remove a package while not removing those that depend on it?
<cplusplus2> dcode attention my mtn/Daten only can be read
<cplusplus2> because its ntfs!
<hawking> when I change a text file another text file is created with the same name but ends with ~ how can i stop it?
<dcode> ah
<dcode> cplusplus2: is your Kubuntu box dual boot and you have a seperate winXP home machine?
<cplusplus2> no
<cplusplus2> i have 1 pc and 1 notebook
<cplusplus2> pc = kubuntu, notebook = win
<bushito> _kaeru_ yes it is posible
<dcode> so what is /mnt/Daten ?
<cplusplus2> = ntfs partition
<cplusplus2> at kubuntu
<bushito> _kaeru: but to much work tho, why dont you try updating the kubuntu
<dcode> is /mnt/Daten where you want want to put your share from your laptop?
<cplusplus2> /mnt/Download = fat32 partition at kubuntu
<bushito> _kaeru: read topic =)
<cplusplus2> yes
<cplusplus2> /mnt/Daten is at kubuntu pc
<cplusplus2> i also want access /tmp
<cplusplus2> and /mnt/Download
<dcode> how many partitions are on your windows box?  2?  one NTFS and one Fat32?
<cplusplus2> ntfs
<dcode> just ntfs
<cplusplus2> but doent matter?
<cplusplus2> yes
<hawking> any kmyfirewall users can help me with configuration here?
<dcode> no it doesn't matter
<hawking> should i load iptables as module or not?
<cplusplus2> at windows pc i only have 1 parition!
<cplusplus2> = ntfs
<dcode> okay
<dcode> you have an NTFS partition on your kubuntu box too?
<cplusplus2> yes
<cplusplus2> kubuntu = /mnt/Daten -> ntfs     /mnt/Download -> fat32
<_kaeru> bushito: What part exactly?
<dcode> any particular reason if it isn't dual boot?
<cplusplus2> and ext3 for kubuntu
<cplusplus2> dual boot?
<cplusplus2> i dont have it!
<dcode> okay...I understand your filesystem now...but why not make all partitions ext3 so you have RW access?
<cplusplus2> i just had windows at my kubuntu pc
<cplusplus2> and i didnt delete all files
<dcode> gotcha
<cplusplus2> when i install kunbutu ok?
<dcode> okay
<cplusplus2> ;)
<bushito> _kaeru: the one that talks about the kde 3.5 and it fixes =)
<dcode> sorry...this  would be easier for if this damn Sharing applet would work for me...
<dcode> can you not see your Kubuntu box from your laptop?
<keherman> Anyone know how to turn of the PC System Speaker beeping?
<keherman> using the command line?
<dcode> unplug it?
<dcode> :-p
<keherman> hehe, i mean the little speaker inside
<bushito> _kaeru: or if it doesnt work you can try adept, and downgrade to kde 3.4 without problems =) or crashing your system =)
<dcode> right...
<keherman> ;-0
<_kaeru> bushito: That just gives the repository of KDE 3,5 for Kubuntu
<dcode> cplusplus2: when you open "My Network Places" in windows, do you see your Kubuntu box?
<bushito> it says, breezy updates fixed the kde 3.5 probs =)
<cplusplus2> no but when i enter \\Worksation  i have to enter a password..
<cplusplus2> workstation = kubuntu pc
<_kaeru> bushito: I already have breezy updates in sources.list
<bushito> but did you did the apt-get upgrade? before going to kde 3.5?
<dcode> okay....have you tried just pressing [Enter]  ?
<dcode> that failed?
<_kaeru> bushito: Yes
<cplusplus2> yes
<cplusplus2> but it need a passwd
<cplusplus2> because ok is disabled
<bushito> _kaeru: then we gotta a prob xD here... try adpt to downgrade to kde 3.4.3 again =P
<dcode> ah....sheisse....I know what the problem is
<bushito> _kaeru: i am using kde 3.5 i did what they said and i got no probs n.n
<dcode> WindowsXP by default won't accept a blank password on a fileshare
<dcode> sec
<_kaeru> bushito: How exactly? Just remove the kde3.5 source and do an update and upgrade?
<cplusplus2> dcode oh
<dbglt> hi all
<dbglt> quick question! Kernel headers!
<dbglt> under what package name? :)
<bushito> _kaeru: no... it just undo the update to last package before kde 3.5
<dcode> cplusplus2: Try this...if it doesn't work...we gotta "fix" your windows box....I only know how to do it with smb.conf...so bear with me
<dbglt> I can't seem to find them
<dcode> under [DATEN] , add the following lines
<bushito> dbglt: try it with adept
<dcode> browsable = yes
<dcode> guest only
<bushito> dbglt: if you trying to update headers
<dbglt> bushito: adept looks evil!!
<dcode> that's all
<dbglt> I just want headers
<cplusplus2> dcode: show me the smb.conf
<nalioth> dbglt: search synaptic for "kernel"
<cplusplus2> i can change it?
<bushito> dbglt: then under virtuals packages
<dbglt> oh my adept got even uglier
<dbglt> since I rebooted
<bushito> dbglt: lol xP
<bushito> dbglt: aptitude search kernel
<bushito> =P
<dbglt> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<dbglt> eek!
<dcode> cplusplus2: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/519983
<dbglt> Linux Kernel Headers for development
<dbglt> This package provides headers from the Linux kernel. These headers are used by the installed headers for GNU glibc and other system libraries.
<dbglt> I already have them installed
<dbglt> but it says I don't have headers :\
<bushito> thats a common prob... 2 bad i dont know how to fix it =D
<dbglt> bushito: heh
<bushito> dbglt: lol sorry xD
<dcode> my [Public Share]  is a public read/write share that everyone will access as a guest account
<dbglt> wait
<dbglt> do I get the 386 or 686 headers?
<bushito> (o_o) depends
<dbglt> on? :p
<bushito> on your pc x
<bushito> xP
<dbglt> uname tells me I have the 386 kernel
<dbglt> I have a p4
<bushito> i got p4 with 1.5 GHZ and 512 ramm
<dbglt> going with the 386 headers
<bushito> i am a 386
<dbglt> they better work :p
<bushito> =P
<dbglt> woot
<dbglt> they were on the install CD
<dbglt> booya
<dbglt> saved me a 20mb download hehe
<gamma> heh
<dbglt> After unpacking 606kB disk space will be freed.
<dbglt> oook
<gamma> question: how would i go about upgrading to kde-3.5?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<gamma> is it in universe?
<bushito> -.-
<bushito> lol
<bushito> gamma http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<dbglt> gamma: follow the link :) I did it and it works
<bimberi> gamma: no - a separate repository (on that link)
<gamma> thanks
<gamma> i'm thinking of switching to kubuntu from gentoo after using gentoo for 4 years
<gamma> i'm sick of compiling
<gamma> and broken packages
<dbglt> gamma: heh I made a similar switch
<dbglt> from gentoo too, used it for a couple of odd years
<gamma> only thing is i'm going to have to back up my home directory since it's on my reiser4 root node partition
<dbglt> nice having the packages, but I don't like being out of date :p
<gamma> dbglt: you happy with the switch?
<dbglt> gamma: two days into it heh
<gamma> haha well so far so good? :P
<dbglt> gamma: but pretty much, things are helluva easier to set up. I updated kde near instantly (after it was downloaded)
<dbglt> apt is nice
<gamma> so i've heard
<gamma> any slowness compared to gentoo?
<dbglt> not really
<gamma> since source based is supposed to be "so much faster"
<dbglt> not noticeable on day to day use, anyway
<dbglt> I didn't do source for fastness, used it for configurability and bleeding-edgeness
<dbglt> anyway
<gamma> yea same here
<dbglt> need to kill my X-server to test ATI driver. I'll be right back
<gamma> waiiit
<gamma> 1 more ?
<dbglt> waiiiiiiiiiting
<dbglt> ok
<bushito> dbglt: hey
<gamma> so kubuntu isn't bleeding edge?
<bushito> dbglt: i wanna talk to you when ya come back
<dbglt> bushito: okies
<dbglt> gamma: it is up to date with releases. I'm talking about CVS-I-hope-this-works bleeding edge
<dbglt> :p
<gamma> oh cvs.. i stopped doing cvs way back when
<gamma> ok well im going to make the switch
<gamma> see you later tonight maybe :P
<dbglt> hope so
<dbglt> gamma: good luck
<dbglt> back soon!
<gamma> gotta download/burn the install cd and back stuff up
<bushito> gamma, hey
<cplusplus2> dcode your conf?
<dcode> I posted it
<dcode> cplusplus2: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/519983
<cplusplus2> your conf file?
<cplusplus2> i now have a gast account when i try to access...but whats the passwd?
<dcode> is it asking for username and password?
<cplusplus2> no \192.168.1.101\gast
<cplusplus2> and i need a passwd
<hawking> noone uses kmyfirewall here? I want to know how I can make it log to a file instead of printing to tty1?
<cplusplus2> gast it comming automatically
<dbglt> ok
<cplusplus2> sry  \192.168.1.101\Gast
<dbglt> that didn't work too well :\
<dbglt> Screen not Found!
<dbglt> damnit
<dcode> 101 is your Kubuntu box?
<dcode> 1.101
<cplusplus2> yes
<dcode> you can't leave the password blank?
<cplusplus2> yes
<dcode> Is 'OK' disabled until you put in a password?
<cplusplus2> ok is enabled
<_dbglt> bushito: what's up?
<dcode> blank password oughta do ya
<bushito> dbglt: yeah it is about the ati card
<cplusplus2> dont work
<cplusplus2> blank passwd dont work
<dcode> :-\
<bushito> dbglt: i am really interested in installing mine with the full work capacity
<cplusplus2> tdbsam?
<dcode> try putting your Kubuntu user account
<cplusplus2> whats that?
<bushito> dbglt: for what you installed yours?? playing games?
<cplusplus2> cant
<cplusplus2> is always a guest
<dcode> tdbsam is a database file that Samba uses to store password information
<cplusplus2> automatically
<dcode> oh....
<dcode> did you put the "guest only" line in your config?
<dbglt> bushito: increased performance mainly, might play the ocassional game
<cplusplus2> yes
<cplusplus2> copied all from your paste
<cplusplus2> it was in it
<cplusplus2> at last line
<bushito> dbglt: and how did you do it?, could you teach me or give me the sources to find out?
<dcode> did you copy the whole config?  or just the share part?
<cplusplus2> only -> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/519983
<cplusplus2> all of the paste!
<dcode> okay...I know the problem now (I think)
<cplusplus2> hm
<cplusplus2> i dont know it..hm
<dcode> change the line that says "guest account = macuser" to "guest account = nobody"
<dcode> macuser is special for my setup b/c I have a bunch of OS X machines on my net
<cplusplus2> guest only is ok at last line
<cplusplus2> ?
<dcode> yes
<cplusplus2> ah it works
<cplusplus2> i can see public
<cplusplus2> but cant acess it
<dcode> that's because you don't have a dir called "/public" on your Kubuntu box
<cplusplus2> works;)
<dcode> change the line "path = /public" to "path = /mnt/Daten"
<cplusplus2> i can access Daten ;-)
<dcode> :-D
<cplusplus2> pefect
<cplusplus2> thank you soo much;)
<cplusplus2> is great
<dcode> now just duplicate the section under [Public Share]  for your other shares that you want
<cplusplus2> ;)
<cplusplus2> was it a problem of windows?
<dcode> yeah....
<dcode> see windows wants to login with a password
<cplusplus2> can i add a second share?
<dcode> by default samba uses user-level access...which requires a password
<dcode> yeah...just copy from [Public Share]  on down and repeat it for every share you want
<cplusplus2> path = /mnt/Daten
<dcode> change [Public Share]  to something else; this is what shows up as the share name
<cplusplus2> path = /mtn/Download
<cplusplus2> ?
<dcode> and of course change the path
<dcode> yeah
<dcode> but you have to give the share a diff name
<dcode> [Download] 
<dcode> path = /mnt/Download
<cplusplus2> works;)
<cplusplus2> perfect
<dcode> usw.
<cplusplus2> why do you understand german?
<dcode> and you can change [Public Share]  to something a little more Deutsch
<cplusplus2> where do you come form?
<dcode> lol....well I'm a crazy American
<cplusplus2> new york?
<dcode> I lived in Germany for 16 months and I now have a german girlfriend
<bushito> dcode: ich liebe dich =P
<dcode> I live in Missouri
<dcode> bushito: ich dich auch
<bushito> dcode xD
<dcode> cplusplus2: my girlfriend is moving tomorrow to Baden Wurtenburg
<cplusplus2> dcode lived?
<dcode> she lives in Niedersachsen now
<cplusplus2> and you?
<dcode> I live near St. Louis, MO, USA
<cplusplus2> do you come back to baden wurtenberg?
<dcode> Ich komme im Sommer nach Baden Wurtenberg.
<dcode> fuer 3 oder 4 wochen
<cplusplus2> dcode ich liebe dich auch danke fr deine hilfe us boy;)
<dcode> err...
<dcode> woeche?
<dcode> woche?
<dcode> wochen?
<dcode> ich wiess nicht
<cplusplus2> warum nicht fr immer?
<cplusplus2> germany is nice;)
<dcode> bitte schoen....Es war kien problem
<bushito> ehh english here =D
<dcode> Ja, ich liebe Deutschland.
<cplusplus2> why do you dont come the german forever?
<dcode> I'm in the US military and I'm also a student
<cplusplus2> do you work in us or?
<cplusplus2> oh
<cplusplus2> military student?
<dcode> so....when I'm done with both of those...I will probably live in Germany for at least a few years
<dcode> I'm a part time soldier, and a full time student
<cplusplus2> waht do you study?
<dcode> Informatik
<cplusplus2> nice
<dcode> I'm a programmer
<cplusplus2> you can program the wapons;)
<dcode> I prefer to program administrative data
<dcode> which is what I'm doing right now until I go back to school in August
<cplusplus2> whats a netbios name?
<bushito> sorry to interrumpt your conversationc guys
<dcode> about the german?
<dcode> I was just using german as a courtesy to our ausland freund
<cplusplus2> netbios name...when do you need it?
<bushito> anyone here knows a good program to show your pc performance on your desktop?
<cplusplus2> hehe germand and english sounds nice
<dcode> I use \\garcon\Public Share\ to get to my share
<dcode> bushito: gkrellm?
<cplusplus2> garcon = name of pc?
<dcode> it's kinda old skool....but it works
<dcode> garcon = name of box, yes
<dcode> it's kinda a joke
<dcode> cause a garcon is a french waiter...
<dcode> and waiters serve
<dcode> so it's my little french slave :-D
<dcode> brb
<cplusplus2> i cant access to: \\garcon\Daten
<cplusplus2> why?
<cplusplus2> hm
<cplusplus2> windows to bad?
<cplusplus2> its \\Workstation here!
<cplusplus2> garcon its another thing
<dcode> eh?
<dm> Anyone help me with my ATI drivers problem with the new 8.21.7 ???? everytime i boot when it starts X my screen "melts colors"
<dcode> oh....it's because under Debian/Ubuntu I think the netbios name is setup elsewhere
<dcode> I gotta go....my neighbor can't access my network from his house...gotta troubleshoot it....
<dcode> later
* dcode is away: Fixing damn Windows computers....it's job security at least!
<ilba7r> dm i have problems with the old 8.20 drivers my self they are dam drivers
<cplusplus2> ok dcode
<cplusplus2> are you there tomorrow?
<dm> ilba7r i cant even remove it after i installed it
<ilba7r> dm just tell your xorg.conf not to use it. edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove fglrx from it. replace it with ati
<ilba7r> or better if you had a backup reinstall the backup
<ubuntu> witajcie
<capotej> hey
<Traum> how come my root password is not accepted via GUI, but it works when login via terminal?
<capotej> any guide on getting mp3 support on kubuntu
<nalioth> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<capotej> yea i got it :)
<feistel> hi
<feistel> anyone know the Kubuntu Dapper ?
<nalioth> feistel: just ask your question
<feistel> what is Kubuntu Dapper Live CD?
<nalioth> feistel: you answered yourself
<feistel> nalioth, what are the differences with a official Kubuntu Live CD?
<nalioth> feistel: dapper is a development version of ubuntu. not stable for production use
<feistel> the official Kubuntu Live CD is only available on DVD?
<nalioth> feistel: it is not. you can get a LiveCd, an Install CD  or a DVD image with both
<Traum> !news
<Traum> !files
<ubotu> Traum: Huh?
<Traum> !help
<jonatan> can some1 tell me how to use apt?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jonatan about apt-get
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys anyone having problems with au8830 audio in kubuntu amd64?
<jonatan> kewl
<charwood> Running Dapper TF2: My ksysguard has an empty process list and every number in the status bar is 8.  Does anyone have a fix for this?
<WarriorSlayer> anyone can help me configuring my sound card under kubuntu amd64?
<Khris_dx> how to temp mount HD connected to /dev/hdc? I get an error of "mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/hd busy". Note: my cdrom is usually connected to /dev/hdc.
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> you should try to mount with sudo something like "sudo mount -t your_hd_type /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hd"
<dark_suic> i think it should work
<dark_suic> but it will mount as root
<Khris_dx> dark_suic: same error
<dark_suic> it's /mnt/hd created / busy / unmounted?
<Khris_dx> I just created /mnt/hd
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> /dev/hdc mounted before?
<dark_suic> i suppose it won't be, but just trying :P
<dark_suic> paste here the result of this command (if any):
<dark_suic> mount | grep hdc
<Khris_dx> Normally it's my cdrom. And it shows an icon for a cdrom under storag devices
<Khris_dx> no results returned
<dark_suic> ok
<Khris_dx> when I did mount | grep hdc
<dark_suic> you detected the hd in the bios?
<dark_suic> (or autodetected at start, doesn't mind)
<dark_suic> if you didn't the system should still think that you have the cd attached
<Khris_dx> Okay I will double check. have to reboot 1st. thanks
<dark_suic> ok
<ODBOD> does anyone have any experience in ndiswrapper in kubuntu?
<ODBOD> hello?
<dark_suic> i know little about wireless and less about ndiswrapper
<dark_suic> although people says that it works quite well
<ODBOD> crap.... cause the "make" command doesn't work!
<dark_suic> what error gives?
<ODBOD> bash: male: command not found
<ODBOD> i am currently in root
<dark_suic> well, suppose that u wanted to say make and not male :P
<ODBOD> my mistake.. I did put make
<dark_suic> the problem then is not ndiswrapper
<dark_suic> you need make first :P
<ODBOD> what???
<dark_suic> ODBOD, just do "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ODBOD> maybe I forgot to tell you that I don't have an internet connection on my linux box.
<ODBOD> i am using my other pc right now
<dark_suic> mmmm
<dark_suic> good point :p
<nalioth> ODBOD: install "build-essential"
<dark_suic> you are in linux or windows right now?
<ODBOD> windows...!
<dark_suic> well, then you have a little problem :P
<nalioth> ODBOD: install "build-essential" in your kubuntu
<dark_suic> nalioth, he doesn't have an internet connection avaible :P
<nalioth> ODBOD: then put your kubuntu install cd in the machine and install "build-essential"
<ODBOD> Too few arguments
<dark_suic> that's it :P
<dark_suic> ODBOD, try with the kubuntu cd/dvd, and sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dark_suic> if it doesn't work, i guess you will have to copy the packages manually into a cd and try then
<nalioth> build-essential is on the install media
<dark_suic> i know, but if he doens't have the media right now it would be another solution :P
<dark_suic> Khris_dx, u managed to get the hd working?
<ODBOD> nothing.. just things saying sources could not be found.. something like that.... no matter what I so
<ODBOD> do*
<nalioth> ODBOD: are you in windows now or linux?
<ODBOD> windows!!!
<nalioth> ODBOD: this will NOT work in windows, read what we're telling you
<ODBOD> I have a linux box next to me!!!!!
<dark_suic> lol :P
<dark_suic> ODBOD, edit your sources.list
<dark_suic> comment EVERYTHING and uncomment the cdrom line
<nalioth> dark_suic: that should not be necessary
<dark_suic> but it will be the definitelly-sure-to-work way
<nalioth> ODBOD: just make sure the line that starts with deb cdrom DOES NOT  have a # in front of it
<GameOver69> anyone know how to make mplayer my default media player in firefox... i ahve the plugin installed for firefox already
<dark_suic> then apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install build-essential :P
<ODBOD> dear god!!!
<ODBOD> i am not connected to the internet on the linux box
<dark_suic> ODBOD, it just doesnt mind
<ODBOD> why do you think I am trying to install the wireless?
<dark_suic> to install the build-essential you just need the cd and apt-get installed
<dark_suic> apt-get will search in the cd too
<ODBOD> doesn't look like it...
<dark_suic> well, do what i told you
<dark_suic> comment everything but the cdrom
<dark_suic> in the sources.list
<dark_suic> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dark_suic> everything done with the cd in the drive
<dark_suic> that just should work
<nalioth> dark_suic: you can lead a horse to water .. .. ..
<dark_suic> i think i didn't understood you
<ilba7r> done too much tweeking. install reinstall trials that i forgot how i managed to get it work :(
<Pupeno_> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<GameOver69> hey guys... how come i cant share folders in kubuntu... even after entering adminstrator mode... it is still greyed out
<Khris_dx> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 1826.
<Khris_dx> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Khris_dx> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Khris_dx> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Khris_dx> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Khris_dx>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<dark_suic> i guess i'm going to bed.... just 4:24 am...
<Khris_dx> dark_suic: no not yet. Bios detects hd fine. sudo fdisk /dev/hdc gives me a message of previous entries
<Red_Herring> hi
<nalioth> Khris_dx: please use a pastebin
<Red_Herring> i got a question?
<Red_Herring> how do i make scripts for a wireless card
<dark_suic> Khris_dx, fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<Red_Herring> settings
<Khris_dx> dark_suic: how do I do that
<dark_suic> will show you a list of /dev/hdc partitions
<dark_suic> just try mounting it again as before
<GameOver69> anyone?
<dark_suic> i won't be of much more help, i'm going to bed, it's just 4:27 now...
<dark_suic> GameOver69, try "kdesu systemsettings", not sure to work though
<dark_suic> goodbye
<Red_Herring> by
<Red_Herring> hello?
<Red_Herring> what files do i use to make a wireless card work by default
<Khris_dx> dark_suic: fdisk -l /dev/hdc list the partitions. but, same error as before when mounting
<Red_Herring> for some reason the acx driver only accepts MAC addresses for the AP, so i want to make a script to autoconfigure that at startup
<dark_suic> Khris_dx, just don't know really much more.. if that doesn't worked, i don't know what it could be...
<dark_suic> but it sounds quite weird...
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: whats going on?
<Khris_dx> okay thanks
<dark_suic> good luck, sorry
<Red_Herring> wow, unusually quiet
<GameOver69> dark_suic: it doesnt work
<Red_Herring> whats going on, GameOver69?
<GameOver69> nm Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> ok
<GameOver69> think u can help me 2night?
* Red_Herring looks over his shouder
<GameOver69> everytime i want to share a folder/file...... and click admin mode: everything is still greyed out... i cant share files or edit any of my file sharing settings
<Red_Herring> for systemsettings?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> had that problem
<Red_Herring> its easy
<GameOver69> ok tell me plz
<GameOver69> been killin me
<Red_Herring> in the terminal do:
<Red_Herring> sudo systemsettings
<Red_Herring> i think thats all
<GameOver69> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver69> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver69> thats wha ti get
<Red_Herring> that should be fine
<Lonely> hello :)
<Red_Herring> i get the exact same thing
<Red_Herring> it still goes on to work
<GameOver69> and then go to sharing?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Lonely> <--- First time IRC user - Second day of linux :)
<Red_Herring> that *should* be it
<Red_Herring> Lonely: good for you
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: how do i pastebin
<GameOver69> red_herring: its still greyed out
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: no clue
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: do you have file sharing enabled?
<Lonely> Sorry, I don't mean to come across as overly zealous - just excited to have tried it out :)
<Red_Herring> thats fine
<bimberi> Lonely no more then :P
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: are you SURE you have the file sharing daemon on?
<GameOver69> i dont know!
<GameOver69> how can i tell
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: when I try mounting a tmp HD connected to /dev/hdc I get an error : wrong fs, bad superblock or missing codepage
<GameOver69> i cant edit anything
<GameOver69> so i have no clue
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: huh, i get the same ting
<Lonely> Heheh.  I have to say, it's a little bit overwhelming though.  I'm by no means a tech savvy person.  I was incredibly proud just to have installed the OS and logged in.  Right now I'm trying to figure out how to make the internet work
<Red_Herring> very good for you Lonely
<Red_Herring> it took me 3 months to get linux to work on any of my computers
<Lonely> Wow
* bimberi admires Red_Herring's tenacity
<Lonely> You are probably far more patient then I am
<GameOver69> REd_Herring: so what do i do?
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: i am a bit confused
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: i am not too sure
<GameOver69> then i can never share files on my network :(
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> is samba running?
<Red_Herring> that *could* be the cause of it
<GameOver69> i dont think so.. i didnt click on it
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: can you paste ONE line for me?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: yes
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> do this: kate /etc/fstab
<Red_Herring> in the terminal
<Red_Herring> then paste the line with /dev/hdc on it
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Red_Herring> wow, well no wonder
<Red_Herring> kubuntu thinks your hard drive is a cd rom
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: lol, but I only need this hd connected temporary
<Red_Herring> which leads me to beleve that it isnt mounted on /dev/hdc
<Red_Herring> are you sure of it?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: do i need to rem and reboot
<Red_Herring> not at all
<Red_Herring> do you know what the file system is on the removable hard drive?
<Red_Herring> because its a simple fix
<Lonely> I hate to be a bother, but would any of you be kind enough to help out an old foggy out with setting up internet access?  I am not exactly sure what the first step I'm supposed to take once I log into the desktop
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: yes, my cdrom is disconnected and I hooked up this other hd
<Red_Herring> what file system is it? ntfs (windows) or fat
<GameOver69> Hey Red: any ideas on how to fix the file sharing?
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> this is kinda tough juggling these things
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: should be ext3. It has an ubuntu install on it
<Red_Herring> oh, well then, its even easyer
<Red_Herring> ok, this requires some root work, so BE CAREFUL
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: i'm ready
<Red_Herring> do  (in the terminal) sudo kate /etc/fstab
* enfact is away: Away at the moment
<Red_Herring> and make sure the line that has /dev/hdc says:
<Red_Herring> /dev/hdc /media/rmhd ext3 defaults 0 0
<Red_Herring> and then run (also in the terminal): sudo mkdir /media/rmhd
<Red_Herring> and finally run: sudo mount /dev/hdc
<Red_Herring> ya get that?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: yes
<Red_Herring> as for GameOver69, have you tried smb4k?
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: did it work?
<GameOver69> whats that
<GameOver69> Red _Herring?
<Red_Herring> its a samba filebrowser for kde
<Red_Herring> i *think* it can do filesharing
<Red_Herring> but i dont share any, just take from people who are sharing on my network ;-)
<GameOver69> i can download this from adept?
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: should
<Red_Herring> or just run sudo apt-get install smb4k
<Red_Herring> whatever floats your boat
<GameOver69> ok ill look at it... but any idea why file sharing wont let me edit it, even in admin mode?
<Red_Herring> yeah, you dont have the service running
<Red_Herring> but i dont know why it isnt
<Red_Herring> thats my problem
<GameOver69> well how can i get it running?
<Lonely> Hmm - well clearly you guys have a lot on your plate.  I will try to fiddle around and see what that gets me.  Good luck with all your umm kubuntu-ing ;)  Cheers.
<Red_Herring> uhhh, im trying that right now
<Red_Herring> W00t
<Red_Herring> got it
<Red_Herring> wow
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: error: mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/rmhd busy
<Red_Herring> that was simple
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: before running sudo mount /dev/hdc, run sudo umount /dev/hdc
<GameOver69> u got it working now?
<Red_Herring> as for GameOver69: just install samba
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> i cant believe i didnt think of that
* Red_Herring hits himself
<GameOver69> samba is installed htough already isnt it?
<GameOver69> by default?
<Red_Herring> nope
<Red_Herring> i guess it isnt
<GameOver69> samba common is installed
<Red_Herring> no, ya gotta install samba
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: error: "umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted"
<Red_Herring> ok, then mount it again
<GameOver69> whats the difference red?
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> samba-common contains the protocols to use samba
<Red_Herring> samba is the actual samba daemon
<GameOver69> so i can uninstall samba-common?
<GameOver69> or i still need it?
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> keep it
<Red_Herring> it cant hurt
<Red_Herring> and i think its needed
<GameOver69> wow
<GameOver69> ur right
<GameOver69> it worked
<GameOver69> so i dont need smb4?
<Red_Herring> nope
<GameOver69> ur the man
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: same error
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> in that case you need to restart, i think
<Red_Herring> but before you do:
<GameOver69> now lets see if u can help me iwth this..... i have mpalyer installed and the firefox plugin... but it doesnt show up in my about:plugins... and is not the defualt  player for media in the browser
<GameOver69> how can i fix this
<Red_Herring> did you disconnect your cd rom without restarting?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: the PC was off when I disconnect cdrom and connected hd
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: i used media connectivity
<GameOver69> Red_Herring: whats that
<GameOver69> and how do i get... use it... etc
<Red_Herring> its a firefox plugin
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: bios detects hd and fdisk -l /dev/hdc reports I have 3 partitions
<Red_Herring> firefox plugin
<Red_Herring> OOOOOOOOOOOh
<Red_Herring> i get it
<GameOver69> what does it do red
<Red_Herring> DUH
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: it controls media under firefox
<Red_Herring> its self explanitory... for a nerd
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: i get whats going on
<Red_Herring> /dev/hdc refers to the hard drive
<GameOver69> where do i get it
<Red_Herring> but you want the PARTITIONS
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: its in teh firefox shortcuts
<Red_Herring> under firefox links
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: I see, i need to re edit fstab
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: you need to speficy /dev/hdc1
<Red_Herring> and /dev/hdc2
<GameOver69> red_Herring: its not there
<Red_Herring> etc
<shawkins-away> shawkins
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: right on
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: okay, give me a min
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: uhh, lemme check
<GameOver69> ok thanks
<Red_Herring> under firefox: bookmarks --> firefox and mozilla links --> themes and extentions
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1, missing codepage or other error
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> try dmesg
<Red_Herring> in the termial
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: dmesg | tail results: JBD: no valid journal superblock found----- EXT3-fs: error loading journal.
<GameOver69> ok REd.... im at the site
<Red_Herring> sorry about that
<Red_Herring> where was I
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> as for Khris_dx: are you sure the first partition on the hard drive is an ext3 partition?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: that is what fdisk says
<Red_Herring> and as for GameOver69: have you gotten to the firefox extention page?
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: hmmm
<GameOver69> yeah i installed it
<GameOver69> im gonna see how it works
* dcode is away: sleeping...
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: partition ID 83
<Red_Herring> yup, thats ext3
<Red_Herring> then its probobly a bad partition
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: any way to recover data?
<GameOver69> red_Herring: can i get it to play within the browser... or does it awlays play inthe player outsid eht browser
<Red_Herring> well, i wouldnt jump to that conclusion yet
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: some will...
<Red_Herring> when i used vlc, it played within the browser...
<Red_Herring> but some didnt play at all
<GameOver69> i hated vlc for that
<GameOver69> it would say no picture right
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> but with the mediaconnectivity plugin, it does play in the window
<Red_Herring> but you can also play it outside it
<GameOver69> i cant get it to play inside Red_Herring
<GameOver69> it opens the player... and i get errrs... and nothing plays at all
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> stupid ctrl key keeps sticking
<GameOver69> did u get my last message REd_Herring?
<Red_Herring> that depends
<Red_Herring> what was it?
<GameOver69> that i cant get anything to paly inside the browser... it opens mplayer... and gives me some error and nothing even plays
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<Red_Herring> what are you trying to play?
<GameOver69> well it ried wmv streaming video
<GameOver69> and audio
<GameOver69> no luck
<Red_Herring> oooooo
<Red_Herring> thats a weak point
<Red_Herring> of linux
<Red_Herring> it can almost NEVER play wmv
<Red_Herring> well... i never got it to work
<GameOver69> well when mplayer used to work..... it played fine
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<GameOver69> well how do i get anything to play within the browser
<Red_Herring> wierd indeed
<Red_Herring> i always used mediaconnectivity
<Red_Herring> but if that didnt work
<Tm_T> good morning
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: would linux equivlant to chkdsk help my other HD?
<Red_Herring> maybe you need to uninstall the other plugins to get the mplayer one to work
<GameOver69> what other plugins
<Tm_T> humm, gstreamer and xine plays wmv just fine
<Tm_T> with appropriate plugins ofcourse
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: yup. just run...
<Red_Herring> hold on
<Red_Herring> e3fsk
<Red_Herring> or fsck
<Red_Herring> which sounds suspiciously sexual, but its not
<Red_Herring> :-)
<Khris_dx> which is better
<Khris_dx> lol, can i run it now in a x terminal
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: did you uninstall the vlc plugin before you installed the mplayer plugin?
<Red_Herring> Khris_dx: yup
<GameOver69> red: YES
<Red_Herring> just run: sudo fsck /dev/hdc1
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: it helps to have my whole name, when you type in red, hit tab, and it auto-fills in the rest
<GameOver69> ahhh
<GameOver69> ok
<Red_Herring> to go to the basics, do you have mplayer installed?
<Red_Herring> and do you have the codecs installed?
<Khris_dx> Red_Herring: error: Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8). then it asks to clear. do i clear it?
<Red_Herring> hmm
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> and yes Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> if you are sure its an ext3 partition, then knock yourself out
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: hmmm... let me try this myself
<GameOver69> Red_Herring, ok knock yourself out :)
<hawking> anyone knows how to set a proftpd ftp server to non-passive mode?
<Red_Herring> nope, just got my server running yesterday
<Red_Herring> !easybreezy
<ubotu> easybreezy is, like, totally, a dead project now, although still available at easybreezy.robotgeek.org - you should check out easyubuntu. Ask me.
<GameOver69> in the mean time...  when is adept gonna have kde 3.5 released?
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<Red_Herring> it has it already
<Red_Herring> look on the kubuntu homepage
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> its nice
<GameOver69> oo how come its not in synaptic yet?
<Red_Herring> because its not...
<Red_Herring> actually im not sure
<Red_Herring> not bugproof?
<GameOver69> this is wha ti get wheni tried to download it
<GameOver69> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<GameOver69> OK
<Red_Herring> its fine
<Red_Herring> i got that error too
<GameOver69> its not downloading though
<Red_Herring> did you update your package list?
<GameOver69> no
<Red_Herring> that helps :-)
<GameOver69> how am i supposed to know :)
<Red_Herring> you arent, just nerds like me know that
<GameOver69> ok so i updated it
<GameOver69> now what
<Red_Herring> just upgrade
<GameOver69> where
<Red_Herring> using adept?
<GameOver69> system update wizard?
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> or type in the terminal: sudo apt-get upgrade
<GameOver69> so whats the difference between 3.5 and 3.4
<Red_Herring> minor yet significant changes
<Red_Herring> like kubuntu has a popup blocker and adblock
<Red_Herring> not kubuntu, konqueror
<GameOver69> bah i dont use konqueror
<Red_Herring> i like it
<GameOver69> ok kde 3.5 didnt install
<Red_Herring> its nice
<GameOver69> only some lame small update
<Red_Herring> oh
<thesilent> hi
<GameOver69> katapult
<GameOver69> did i not update my list correctly or something
<Red_Herring> did you follow each and every of the commands that were on that page?
<GameOver69> there were only 2 commands
<Red_Herring> there was a 3rd
<GameOver69> what was it i didnt see it
<Red_Herring> you need to add that line into your sources list
<Red_Herring> for kubuntu:
<GameOver69> how do i do that
<Red_Herring> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> and add the line to the bottom:
<Red_Herring> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<GameOver69> any other good lines i can add
<GameOver69> for packages
<GameOver69> before i close
<Red_Herring> there are some out there
<Red_Herring> but dont bother now
<GameOver69> ok
<GameOver69> wow holy crap there are alot of updates now
<TheSilent> re :)
<Red_Herring> damn ctrl key keeps *sticking*
<Red_Herring> or so X-Server thinks
<Red_Herring> anyone here?
<TheSilent> hi
<TheSilent> i have one question. i want install my raedon ATI mobility grafikkart
<Red_Herring> ouch
<Red_Herring> how old is it?
<TheSilent> emm 6mounts it is a X700 128MB
<Red_Herring> ooooo
<Red_Herring> NICE
<Red_Herring> then you are all good
<TheSilent> ;)
<Red_Herring> the thing is you need to compile it yourself
<Red_Herring> i think some programs do it automatically
<TheSilent> i have download an install de ati driver
<Red_Herring> like easyubuntu
<Red_Herring> but there is a very easy howto on the forum
<Red_Herring> !ati drivers
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh?
<TheSilent> but i dont know how i can run "aticonfig" in de console
<Red_Herring> !atidrivers
<ubotu> Red_Herring: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<Red_Herring> TheSilent: hold on
<TheSilent> *g* *ATI DRIVERS* ;-)
<sampan> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<GameOver69> ok last question for hte night if u can fix this...... i have ndiswrapper installed.... wlan0 works but ill be damnit if it starts up.... i put the line in interfaces... but i always have to use dhclient0 to enable it
<Red_Herring> THATS IT, thank you sampan
<TheSilent> tanks ubotu :)
<sampan> sure :)
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: been working on it now
<GameOver69> so no solution as of yet?
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> not as of  yet
<Red_Herring> i dont know where to put it at all
<Red_Herring> you need to write it to a file
<GameOver69> hmm not everything installed with the update.....some things were broken>?
<Red_Herring> i think its /etc/network/interfaces
<Red_Herring> but after that... i dont know what to do
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: what do you mean?
<GameOver69> there was an error
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: error... as in what?
<GameOver69> and now in terminal i get the following: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<GameOver69> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GameOver69> and lists a whole bunch of stuff
<Red_Herring> oooooo
<Red_Herring> try "sudo apt-get check"
<GameOver69> same thing
<GameOver69> can i cut and pste everything?
<Red_Herring> well...
<GameOver69> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<Red_Herring> you technicallt arent supposed to
<GameOver69> its not tha tmuch
<Red_Herring> but just paste what you think is important
<GameOver69> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GameOver69>   akregator: Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   kaddressbook: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>                 Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   karm: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>         Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   kdepim-kio-plugins: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>                       Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   kdepim-wizards: Depends: kdepim-kresources (>= 4:3.5.0) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>                   Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>                   Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   kmail: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>          Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GameOver69>   knotes: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>           Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   korganizer: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>               Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   libkpimexchange1: Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69>   libkpimidentities1: Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed
<GameOver69> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Red_Herring> oh
<GameOver69> there
<Red_Herring> i see whats going on
<GameOver69> im glad u do
<Red_Herring> but as how to fix it...
<Red_Herring> ya gotta use the terminal from this point on
<GameOver69> ok
<GameOver69> in what sense
<GameOver69> to fix it
<Red_Herring> sudo -s
<Red_Herring> apt-get check
<Red_Herring> apt-get update
<Red_Herring> apt-get upgrade
<soleblaze> anyone here know if there are any benifits of running kubuntu for amd64 instead of 32?
<GameOver69> ok
<Red_Herring> hey robotgeek, i was just talking to you
<GameOver69> i still have all the same errors
<Red_Herring> soleblaze: dont do it, amd64 has too many disadvantages
<robotgeek> yeah, i finished "work" for today, so i join support channel
<Red_Herring> can ya help out GameOver69?
<GameOver69> do i just force it?
<Red_Herring> hes got a whole mess of problems, and so far ive gotten through 1.5
<soleblaze> yeah..you're probably right..I just feel like I'm wasting a 64bit cpu running at 32..but eh
<Red_Herring> GameOver69: NO
<GameOver69> lol
<Red_Herring> dont force it at all
<GameOver69> how come i get all these problems
<robotgeek> GameOver69: what problem, i missed out
<Tm_T> GameOver69: do as it suggests, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Red_Herring> try apt-get install libkcal2b
<robotgeek> yeah, that usually works
<Tm_T> robotgeek: missing dependencies
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: well... that depends on what he gets from apt-get install libkcal2b
<Red_Herring> because if libkcal2b is not installed...
<GameOver69> Red_Herring, still wont let me
<GameOver69> i get all those errors
<Red_Herring> not the same errors
<Red_Herring> right?
<Red_Herring> why cant libkcal2b be installed?
<Tm_T> :(
<GameOver69> looks like the same
<GameOver69> this is wha ti get for tryin to upgrade to  3.5 huh
<Tm_T> GameOver69: try what I said, but make sure it doesn't wan't to remove anything
<Red_Herring> libkdepim1a and libkcal2b seem to be the problem
<Tm_T> or if does, make sure there's some replacement for those
<GameOver69> well i have one for forcing,.. and one for not forcing... i really dont know what to do and i dont want to screw up kubuntu
<Tm_T> GameOver69: -f is not force
<Red_Herring> go with it
<GameOver69> Tm_T, what is it
<Red_Herring> use -f
<Tm_T> GameOver69: more like fix ;)
<robotgeek> GameOver69: it's safe if apt tells you to do it :)
<Red_Herring> you mean it does force it but its an error w/ naming thats the problem?
<soleblaze> are there any cd images for dapper kubuntu or do I just do an upgrade from hoarty? hoary...
<GameOver69> i still get the same errors
<Red_Herring> becuase i have had that problem before
<Red_Herring> soleblaze: sure
<Red_Herring> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: it doesn't force anything, just fix dependencies etc
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: really? thats nice
<Tm_T> man apt-get
<GameOver69> ok then what
<Tm_T> GameOver69: use pastebin, give whole set with command you used
<GameOver69> u want me to past bing what man apt-get shows me
<Tm_T> GameOver69: and for overal netiquette, over 2 lines -> pastebin
* Red_Herring has to go away for a bit
<Tm_T> GameOver69: yes, from your command (including it) to very end
<sampan> pastebin of "man apt-get" is not gonna be very enlightening ;)
<Tm_T> sampan: that's not what I meant =)
<sampan> that's what HE asked though
<sampan> and you said "yes" ;)
<GameOver69> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7558
<Tm_T> whooops!
<GameOver69> oh man
<sampan> lol
<Tm_T> I'm stupid
<Tm_T> and very tired
<GameOver69> ok what am i pasting
<Tm_T> and lack of sleep
<Tm_T> GameOver69: "sudo apt-get -f install" ofcourse =)
<sampan> that was memorable :D
<Tm_T> sampan: no shit
<Tm_T> sampan: just don't remind me ever, and you can stay here
<sampan> lol okay :P
* sampan saves a log
<Tm_T> f*ing 4h sleep
<Tm_T> haven't got proper sleep for week now
<robotgeek> maybe post to the quotes site :)
<GameOver69> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7559
<GameOver69> ok check it out
<Tm_T> robotgeek: don't even think...
<robotgeek> Tm_T: lol
<sampan> lol
<Tm_T> robotgeek: hey, say yes !
<Tm_T> whoosp
<Tm_T> whoops even
<robotgeek> Tm_T: go sleep
<Tm_T> GameOver69: do it! yes!
<Tm_T> robotgeek: can't
<GameOver69> ok that was easy enough
<Tm_T> I tried all night, but just don't... hate this
<GameOver69> Tm_T, is that all?
<Tm_T> we spent what, half an hour for this easy task? shame...
<GameOver69> haha
<GameOver69> indeed
<GameOver69> so do i need to restart for kde 3.5
<robotgeek> next time, do what apt-get tells you to do. :)
<sampan> tm_t  insomnia sucks ... i spent 5 months like that -- sleeping less than an hour or two a night.  it was, literally, hell.
<Tm_T> GameOver69: well, now it installs, right? just wait, log out, log in and it's done
<Tm_T> sampan: I know it
<Tm_T> oh well, I think I skip school today
<GameOver69> hmm
<GameOver69> according to adept aupdater
<GameOver69> i still need to uopgrade 58 packages
<Tm_T> then do so
<GameOver69> ok in hte meant ime... when is kde 4.0 expected to come out?
<Tm_T> GameOver69: not soon
<Tm_T> so don't hold your breath yet
<GameOver69> Tm_T, another quick question.... why do some programs not open the first time around
<Tm_T> like what apps?
<GameOver69> like adept.... sometimes open office, etc
<Tm_T> hmm, I don'y use those
<Tm_T> but they should
<GameOver69> happens on this computer and my other one
<GameOver69> ok do i need to logout and back in.. or restart my computer to see the changnes in kde?
<Tm_T> log out and log in
<bushito> i am getting this error everywhere, "gstreamser error, alsa cannot play sound default device is on use /dev/dsp" and i get no sound can anyone help me?
<Tm_T> bushito: arts running?
<bushito> Tm_T: i am a novice i am not really sure
<bushito> just installed kubuntu -.-
<GameOver69> alright thanks for ur help. appreciate it
<Tm_T> GameOver69: np, always fun to help =)
<robotgeek> killall artsd ?
<Tm_T> hehe
<bushito> T:_T help!!
<Tm_T> arts is quite unneeded
<bushito> how do i know if arts is playing??
<Tm_T> bushito: yeah, try killall artsd and then again
<Tm_T> if then gstreamer works, there's the problem
* Tm_T doesn't use arts, we do have dmix afterall ;)
<bushito> and how i unistall arts?
<bushito> apt-get remove artsd?
<robotgeek> bushito: no, keep it around :)
<bushito> wuuaa sounds back
<Tm_T> hehe
* bushito kiss Tm_T and robotgeek feets
<Tm_T> bushito: now disable kde sound system from Kcontrol
<bushito> i was reinstalling
<bushito> all day >_<
<Tm_T> haha
<robotgeek> bushito: i was just guessing, lol
<Tm_T> robotgeek: it's usually arts or esd, both sucks :(
<Red_Herring> hello
<Red_Herring> back
<Tm_T> alo
<Red_Herring> what'd i miss?
<Tm_T> front
<robotgeek> Tm_T: true that
<bushito> kcontrol??
<Tm_T> yes
<bushito> i dont find kcontrol
<bushito> ...
<Tm_T> bushito: or, system settings
<Red_Herring> anyone gonna fill me in on this?
<bushito> aahh
<Tm_T> and there's sound & multimedia
<bushito> and now? sound & media
<bushito> and now?
<bushito> xD
<Tm_T> well, first checkbox you see there, "enable the sound system"
<Tm_T> uncheck it, so you don't have arts in use anymore
<bushito> wee
<bushito> done
<bushito> =3
<Tm_T> I think you would have notification sounds still?
<bushito> and isnt there another way beside uncheking that'?
<Tm_T> those bells and clicks etc?
<bushito> eehh
<bushito> i mean without deactivating that
<bushito> cause isnt my sound card
<bushito> unconfigured now?
<Red_Herring> try typing in esd, see if you can hear anything
<Tm_T> bushito: no
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: NO!
<Red_Herring> fine
<Tm_T> bushito: now we configureother player to your system sounds :)
<Red_Herring> you could just hit ctrl-c right after
<bushito> Tm_T: wee =D how?
<Tm_T> bushito: you know how to do scripts? if not, now you learn...
* Red_Herring listens in too
<bushito> yay!! Tm_T no i dont know
<bushito> Tm_T: and i am wishing to learn!
<Tm_T> bushito: first of all, install few packages: "sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-text alsaplayer-alsa"
<bushito> can i do sudo aptitude install
<bushito> cause i dont trust apt-get
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> both works
<bushito> >_> it always get me broken packages
<Red_Herring> wha? why use aptitude?
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: why not
<bushito> aptitude manage broken package
<bushito> =D it tells you n.n
<Red_Herring> ok
<bushito> and if there is a broken package
<bushito> it fices it =D
<bushito> fixes*
<Red_Herring> thats nice
<Tm_T> bushito: hit me when you get those installed
<Red_Herring> but whatever... continue
<bushito> done n.n
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> now, you know nano? ;)
<bushito> Tm_T: i only know where i am sitted =D and it is called chair n.n
<Tm_T> haha
<Red_Herring> nice
* Red_Herring prefers vi
<bushito> i like vim =P
<bushito> more colourfull
* bushito rolls eyes
<Red_Herring> whatever floats your boat
<Tm_T> use whatever,create file foo.sh (replace foo to anything you like, this will be the player script"
* bushito is waiting for my captian TM_T commands
<Tm_T> )
* Red_Herring has a question, but will save it for later
<bushito> done
<Tm_T> #!/bin/sh
<bushito> ???
<bushito> shouldi write that here??
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Tm_T> this is first line, pointing that it will use sh to run commands
<Red_Herring> in nano
<Red_Herring> or  vim
<bushito> sounds like a C/c++ lib (O_o)
<Tm_T> and real magic: alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*
<Red_Herring> it kinda is
<Tm_T> -l 0.5 -> use half of volume
<bushito> "and real magic: alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*"???
<bushito> or
<Tm_T> so adjust it if you like
<bushito> and real magic: "alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*"??
<Tm_T> latter one
<bushito> in another line
<Red_Herring> bushito: add in alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $* on a separate line
<bushito> or in same line?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> separate line
<bushito> done
<Tm_T> save file
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: how do i get those to run at startup AND as root?
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: you don't run it at startup ;)
<bushito> done
<Red_Herring> i do
<Red_Herring> im doing an unrelated script
<Red_Herring> forgot to mention that
<Tm_T> and now in konsole: "chmod +x foo.sh" or whatever was your file
<Red_Herring> but i want my wireless card to be configured at startup
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: I tell it later
<bushito> done
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: add the modules to /etc/modules, and the relevant wireless information to /etc/network/interfaces
<Tm_T> ok... now run kcontrol from konsole
<robotgeek> Red_Herring, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bushito> but shouldnt i be running those command with sudo??
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: when you say later...
<Tm_T> bushito: nope
<bushito> okey
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: no, thats not my problem
<bushito> dont got kcontrol
<bushito> =P
<Tm_T> err
<bushito> or maybe i do
<robotgeek> 07:40 < Red_Herring> but i want my wireless card to be configured at startup
<bushito> ...
<bushito> wrong typoed it xD
<bushito> waitiing for orders sire!!!!
<Tm_T> bushito: sound & multimedia -> norifications .>
<Tm_T> player settings ->
<bushito> done
<Tm_T> "use external player" and point to your script
<Tm_T> now, test if it works now
<bushito> how do i test?
<bushito> i dont see a test button
* bushito is looking for test (o_O)???
<Tm_T> hum, you pressed ok already? do it.
<bushito> yeah
<bushito> i pressed appply
<Tm_T> just play any notification sound in that control
<bushito> well i only see test
<bushito> on sound system
<bushito> and it is desable
<dbglt> hi
<Tm_T> select notification which have sound, and now theres play button in front of file name field
<bushito> yep
<bushito> i got sound
<bushito> xP
<Tm_T> ok
<bushito> another thing i downloaded and installed th w32 codecs
<Tm_T> it works now
<bushito> and i cannot see the common files
<Tm_T> atleast should =)
<bushito> =/
<bushito> avi, mpg, wmv
<Tm_T> in what player
<bushito> Kaffeine Player
<Tm_T> and with gstreamer or xine?
<Tm_T> here, just works
<bushito> xine?
<Tm_T> bushito: you have multiverse enabled?
<bushito> let me install
<bushito> yes sire Tm_T
<Tm_T> ok, then...
<bushito> then...? (O_O)
<Tm_T> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<bushito> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse is already the newest version.
<Tm_T> ooh
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> and gstreamer0.8-plugins ?
<bushito> just putted a lock of package
<bushito> that will stay back
<bushito> xP
<bushito> and nothing happened
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> lock?
<bushito> nope
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bushito> xP already did that
<Tm_T> uff, try to get some sleep! ->>>
<bushito> even installed mplayer =O
<fooldrop> im having trouble logging in through LDAP with KDE
<fooldrop> XFCE and Fluxbox work fine though
<fooldrop> any idea how this could happen?  souind server gave an error too
<fooldrop> and it is very very slow to load
<phasegen> anyone know how to reconfigure system time?
<robotgeek> phasegen: right clicking on the clock doesn't work?
<fooldrop> phasegen, date
<fooldrop> phasegen, or try ntpdate
<phasegen> robotgeek:  Yes and no, it seems to also change the time in my motherboard bios when I do that.  I'm trying to sync them at the right time
<robotgeek> phasegen: dual boot ?
<phasegen> robotgeek:  was anticipating doing that for a class I'm about to take
<_dbglt> hi again
<dbglt> I installed gvim via apt-get
<robotgeek> phasegen: yes, i suppose the OS time and the motherboard time will sync
<dbglt> and it installed like 30 gnome-related associated files
<dbglt> I now want to remove it
<dbglt> can I get it to remove all of those dependencies it pulled in too?
<robotgeek> dbglt: should have tried kvim or something?
<dbglt> I use gvim on windows, but the one I installed for linux is ugly heh
<robotgeek> dbglt: can you tell me the exact package name, there are abt 4 gvims you can install
<dbglt> I installed the gnome version, not the gtk one
<phasegen> robotgeek:  right now my mobo time is right for local.  kde shows six hours behind.
<dbglt> robotgeek: I want the one which I can apply my kde styles/colours to - I've done it before
<dbglt> robotgeek: I assumed, wrongly, that it was the gnome one
<robotgeek> dbglt: there should be kvim, i think. you don't really need gvim
<_theo> ??
<Tm_T> there's Kate too
<_theo> ok
<dbglt> last I heard, kvim was abandoned from yzis
<dbglt> kyzis
<dbglt> which I tried a few months back, and was nigh on useless
<dbglt> is there any way to get rid of the dependencies which were installed with my gnome-gvim?
<dbglt> *abandoned for
<dbglt> any ideas one way or the other?
<robotgeek> dbglt: one sec
<_chani> I just installed kubuntu, it's stuck at 640x480 resolution despite ebtter settings being listed in xorg.conf, and I have about 10 minutes to fix this because it's not my computer.
<_chani> help!
<_chani> I don't understand how it can seem to disregard org.conf
<_chani> *xorg.conf
<bushito> _chani
<bushito> _chani: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> dbglt: try debfoster
<bushito> _chani: when you finish configurating restart x with alt + ctrl + backspace
<_chani> bushito: will try when adept is done, thanks
<dbglt> robotgeek: thanks :)
<bushito> hmm i can get to play my video files already download w32codecs
<bushito> downloaded*
<bushito> any other ideas..??
<robotgeek> bushito: install kaffeine-xine
<bushito> robotgeek: hmm let me try it
<hatake_kakashi> anyone got a partition that's on xfs?
<_chani> bushito: this seems to just be redoing xorg.conf - but xorg.conf was already fine. something about kubuntu is preventing me from using anything other than 640x480 even thought there are other settings in there. unless it's using another config file somewhere else? o.0
<_chani> it's not making sense
<robotgeek> _chani: try ctrl + alt + '+'
<robotgeek> i think that increases resolution
<dbglt> only thing missing from my other gentoo install now is my nice coloured prompt!
<dbglt> when that's done, it'll all be good
<dbglt> :)
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: ever used xfs?
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: no
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: bah
<_chani> robotgeek: ctrl-alt-+ does not work at all. seriously. xorg.conf has about 5 resolutions listed, kubuntu's config thing lists 2 (640x480 and something worse).
<_chani> this is weird and mean and I don't have time :(
<_chani> this comp has more than enough hardware problems
<_chani> oh, and knoppix was fine with sane resolutions
<robotgeek> _chani, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> and select only the maximum resolution?
<_chani> robotgeek: that's whta someone else suggested, but it just redoes xorg.conf which already has the right settings
<_chani> hmmmmm....
<_chani> *only* the max? I'll try
<robotgeek> :)
<_chani> brb then. *crosses fingers*
<chakie_work> morning
<chakie_work> i'm trying to compile kdesvn on a breezy, and i end up with an error during the configure stage that has me baffled
<chakie_work> the config.log snippet is here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/520242
<chakie_work> and the final error message is: "configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first."
<chakie_work> of course, i do have them installed
<chakie_work> and i also have: /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so
<chakie_work> at first i had g++ aliased to another version than the one that the above lib was compiled with, and that gave an error. changing it back to 3.4 and i now see no clear error anymore
<chakie_work> no wonder people hate the autotools and want to get rid of them
<hatake_kakashi> chakie_work: by what method did you install kdelibs?
<chakie_work> hatake_kakashi: from a kde 3.5 repo
<hatake_kakashi> chakie_work: via apt-get?
<chakie_work> yes
<chakie_work> from: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<chakie_work> no other hand compiled extra stuff, and no broken packages or failed upgrades
<hatake_kakashi> maybe you might need to edit the config file to point to the appropriate location
<chakie_work> it does find the correct file
<chakie_work> because if "g++" is not 3.4.x then it complains about /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so being compiled with another compiler
<chakie_work> configure also says "taking that" under the line where that lib is listed
<_chani> it's a problem with the sync & refresh rate. it doesn't guess them properly.
<_chani> google found me a refresh rate but not sync. darn.
<_chani> anyone got any wild guesses, for a 17" lcd?
<chakie_work> hm, what is APR?
<chakie_work> ah, apache stuff
<chakie_work> hm, and what is neon?
<chakie_work> ah, webdav stuff
<chakie_work> yes, got my configure to work by just commenting out some stuff :)
<chakie_work> hm, but it doesn't of course compile
<chakie_work> fails at the kdewidgets
<robotgeek> chakie_work: bmpx?
<chakie_work> no, kdesvn
<robotgeek> sorry, guess not
<chakie_work> a hell of a project to get to compile apparently
<chakie_work> or then my kde install is very broken
<capotej> anyone have an i810
<capotej> im trying to get 3d accel to work but glxgears just spins without giving me an fps
<Tm_T> capotej: glxgears -printfps
<Tm_T> just remember, it's not benchmark
<Tm_T> just if it's under 400 -> you might have some problems with 3d accel, _might_
<capotej> awesome
<capotej> im getting twice that of suse
<capotej> 602
<Tm_T> that number says nothing really
<capotej> well i use it for personal reasons
<capotej> i know that if its under 300 something is wrong
<Tm_T> test fps in some game to get real benchmark
<chakie_work> an i810 is no speed demon...
<chakie_work> old crap
<chakie_work> hm, where are headers installed for the kde widgets that are available in designer? such as KIntNumInput
<chakie_work> what a mess
<capotej> well i have an 855GM
<capotej> uses the same driver tho
<chakie_work> no files seem to include the kde widgets
<capotej> i have a program that requires liblua.so
<capotej> so i installed all the lua packages
<capotej> and still nothing
<chakie_work> capotej: maybe you need liblua?
<capotej> yea i installed lua and liblua
<capotej> both 4.0 and 5.0
<capotej> is there a way to refresh the libraries
<capotej> ive ran ldconfig
<chakie_work> anyone have suggestions for kde svn clients?
<chakie_work> preferably something that compiles on breezy
<chakie_work> or can be directly installed and used. kdesvn it isn't
<Tm_T> chakie_work: svn?
<chakie_work> Tm_T: subversion
<Tm_T> chakie_work: I mean, use svn
<Tm_T> apt-get install subversion
<Tm_T> that's it
<chakie_work> Tm_T: yes, i do. but i'd like a graphical client
<Tm_T> chakie_work: hum, it works in konqueror
<Tm_T> iirc
<chakie_work> Tm_T: yes, with the kio-svn io-slave
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> humm?
<chakie_work> Tm_T: it's from the same project/page as the kdesvn client, so i assume it's neither installed nor compilable
<Tm_T> chakie_work: apt-get install kdesvn-kio-plugins
<Tm_T> it's installable
<Tm_T> easily
<chakie_work> oh
<Tm_T> ;)
<chakie_work> well, that's good news
<Tm_T> chakie_work: small tip: apt-cache search
<chakie_work> i looked through all *svn* packages, but must've missed that one
<Tm_T> apt-cache search kio | grep svn  gives only that package
<chakie_work> i use "aptitude search x", less to type :)
<chakie_work> it's easy if you know exactly what you look for
<chakie_work> hm, no, i have no such package
<Tm_T> humm
<chakie_work> what repo do you get it from?
<chakie_work> i have universe and multiverse available, as well as one for kde 3.5
<Tm_T> humm, lemme see
<Tm_T> pool/universe/k/kdesvn/kdesvn-kio-plugins_0.7.2-2_i386.deb
<Tm_T> so universe
<chakie_work> hm
<Tm_T> wait a minute!
<Tm_T> it's not installed in my system
<Tm_T> subversion-tools maybe
<chakie_work> no, it doesn't depend on kde in any way
<chakie_work> i guess there maybe was such a package but it got pulled at some time
<chakie_work> cvs seems to be much better supported on the tool front. cervisia works nicely and so does a huge amount of other tools
<tRSS> Hey guys, when I play my mp3s in xmms, i can hear the sound, but when I use amarok, I can't hear anything. In fact, I don't think the file is playing at all! Although, the files play count increases
<sampan> trss  that's probably because xmms has mp3 support built in, while amarok needs to have some additional multimedia packages installed
<sampan> ubotu tell trss about multimedia
<tRSS> sampan: where can I find them, what am I looking for?
<sampan> trss  the bot (ubotu) just msged you -- follow the link to the wiki and follow the directions :)  they're simple
<tRSS> thanks man! and I love the bot (ubotu) too!
<tRSS> :)
<sampan> :D  the ubuntu team does a good job -- ubotu's great
<chakie_work> yeah, the mp3 stuff was simple to get to work
<Cheapy> yeah i love both ubuntu and kubuntu
<Cheapy> i don't have it installed now though... :(
<Cheapy> mainly because i'm using a radeon 9500 pro right now
<Cheapy> and sticking my old fx5200 in would make my new computer a waste of power
<Tm_T> ubotu: who owns you?
<ubotu> cafuego
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ubotu: whois cafuego
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Tm_T
<Tm_T> bah
<tRSS> ubotu: who are you?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, tRSS
<tRSS> ubotu: come on man, its not that hard?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tRSS
<tRSS> ubotu: you know, you are one funny bot! :)
<ubotu> tRSS: what are you talking about?
* tRSS hugs ubotu! :)
<Tm_T> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> Tm_T: mas o menos
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ubotu: who am I
<ubotu> Tm_T: Bugger all, i dunno
<Tm_T> damn
<Tm_T> ubotu: Tm_T
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Tm_T
<Tm_T> :)
<dbglt> hello again
<Tm_T> nooo! go away!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> not enough sleep, so pardon
<dbglt> adept likes to freeze up
<dbglt> I repeat my age-old question: perhaps someone here may know
<dbglt> why does adept have different fonts to that of my other kde applications?
<dbglt> it looks butt ugly
<Tm_T> it uses different senttings, root user's settings to be precise
<Tm_T> errh, I can tyep
<Tm_T> type
<arrinmurr> dbglt: start kcontrol with "kdesu kcontrol" and adjust Appearance & Themes -> Fonts there
<dbglt> arrinmurr: I copied over my user's .kde directory to /root
<dbglt> and it seems to work
<dbglt> dunno :\
<arrinmurr> ah, ok
<dbglt> sorry about the disconnections and such, my isp is in the midst of a choking spasm
<dbglt> now adept is not ugly
<dbglt> it is just slow :)
<dbglt> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dbglt> Xlib: No protocol specified
<dbglt> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<dbglt> any idea how I can resolve that? I remember having similar troubles with gentoo a while back... xhost + localhost, I tried that
<dbglt> no luck
<dbglt> eek
<dbglt> I can't start any application now
<dbglt> I get that message
<dbglt> :(
<dbglt> ok fixed!
<Aji-Dahaka> how 'bout this kubuntu, huh?
<gamma> just wanted to announce i successfully got kubuntu up and running after running gentoo for the last 4 years
<gamma> no speed difference, no 3 hours of compiling
<gamma> :D
<Aji-Dahaka> :)
<Aji-Dahaka> I'm first-time installing and (unexpectedly) have few complaints
<gamma> i have/had a few issues too
<Aji-Dahaka> could use kssh in the default install, I guess
<gamma> nvidia, w32codecs, mplayer, kmplayer and ndiswrapper were slightly less user friendly in installing
<Aji-Dahaka> I've not finished an actual install (got the first one, but since I had crashed partway through (my fault) it wasn't quite right
<Aji-Dahaka> )
<gamma> so you're reinstalling?
<Aji-Dahaka> just finished the main part of it
<Aji-Dahaka> apt-setup was failing
<gamma> oh
<Aji-Dahaka> figured I just as well not sink time into figuring out how to fix it ..
<gamma> well install is only 30 minutes tops anyway :P
<Aji-Dahaka> lata, gamma
<gamma-zzz> sleep for me.. tomm i get to figure out how to get a custom kernel working with swsusp2
<gamma-zzz> Aji-Dahaka: good luck
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh, how do I get kde to not lock screen on suspend
<dbglt> yay
<dbglt> I got my ati drivers working ^_^
<dbglt> and is it just me... or is the transperancy of kicker 3.5 borked?
<dbglt> it just doesn't seem to work very well
<kobayazen> hello
<vvatsa> hi
<di> i cant run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<di> please help
<nalioth> di: any errors?
<di> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kosh> di: are you running breezy?
<di> yes
<nalioth> di: use a pastebin and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to it, please
<di> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7561
<di> nalioth: is anything missing?
<nalioth> di: use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7562
<hatake_kakashi> lol pastebin doesn't do screenshots :p
<hatake_kakashi> unless if its text :P
<nalioth> hatake_kakashi: paste.ubuntulinux.nl does do screenies, in jpg and png
<di> nalioth: thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> nalioth: heh, I was thinking of the usual pastebin you find via google
<nalioth> nah, our pastebin is better
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<di> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<hatake_kakashi> any of you running xfs?
<di> same error, oops
<hatake_kakashi> di: apt-cache search desktop| grep kubuntu
<di> kubuntu-default-settings - Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<hatake_kakashi> I suppose you may need to enable universe in the sources.list .. however no guarentees
<hatake_kakashi> wait..
<hatake_kakashi> which version are you?
<di> breezy
<hatake_kakashi> err release?
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> something isn't right
<hatake_kakashi> I can see kubuntu-desktop from my repo
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<di> what is your sources.list?
<di> perhaps it is different
<nalioth> hatake_kakashi: his sources.list is fully loaded
<nalioth> di: did you apt-get update with the new list?
<di> yes, but: W: GPG error
<di> breezy-backports Release:
<di> signatures were invalid
<hatake_kakashi> !gpg
<ubotu> methinks gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<di> mabye i should try without backports?
<di> same result
<kosh> I am running xfs
<di> strange
<di> trying http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<nalioth> di: you have all the repos you need
<nalioth> there is something else wrong
<di> kubuntu is down?
<di> btw im on a fresh install
<kosh> I have no idea what is wrong
<kosh> try running sudo apt-get update
<kosh> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kosh> however with kde3.5 installed it won't be installable but that is ok :)
<di> yes! ubuntuguide it worked!
<di> <s>it</s>
<di> wait is 3.5 included?
<kosh> it is in the source list that you pasted
<di> will it install with kubuntu-desktop?
<kosh> kubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package, it is not needed for anything
<kosh> did you install from the kubuntu install cd?
<di> no
<di> so kubuntu-desktop installs kde 3.5 ?
<kosh> no
<kosh> kubuntu-desktop conflicts with kde 3.5 but you don't need it
<kosh> try just doing sudo apt-get install kde
<di>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<di> great
<kosh> that seems strange
<kosh> okay just do sudo apt-get install arts kdelibs kdebase kdm
<kosh> that is the most base level of kde just to see if it is working at all
<di> never mind ill do kubuntu-desktop
* kosh wonders if he is speaking some other language
<di> is it possible to install 3.5 after i install kubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<di> so how do i install 3.5 after i install kubuntu-desktop?
<aIk01> how can i change my nick
<di> aIk01: do it within your software?
<nalioth> aIk01: type /nick MY_NEW_NICK <enter>
<di> i gtg
<di> ill come 2ml...
<di> bye
<Delphinus> hello all
<vvatsa> Delphinus: hello
<Delphinus> is there a way to use dpkg or something to install a .deb file and get it to auto download and install the dependencies?
<nalioth> Delphinus: unfortunately not automatically
<nalioth> Delphinus: what do you want to install?
<Delphinus> so i gotta manually go thru the errors and install the packages it needs?
<Delphinus> jahshaka
<Delphinus> www.jahshaka.org
<nalioth> gimme a minute, please
<Delphinus> like 10 missing dependencies
<Delphinus> take your time :0
<Delphinus> :)
<nalioth> well, debian packages 'forced' onto ubuntu tend to break ubuntu
<nalioth> Delphinus: it looks to me like there are no deb files for it at all
<nalioth> Delphinus: i suggest you build it from source, and use 'checkinstall' instead of "make install"
<vvatsa> nalioth: there is an ubuntu src for it
<vvatsa> http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_docman/task,cat_view/gid,27/Itemid,49/
<nalioth> vvatsa: but no ubuntu binary?
<vvatsa> sorry I ment bin.
<Delphinus> guess i need to learn to compile source for stuff anyway :)
<vvatsa> ubuntu deb for rc2.1
<Delphinus> thats what i downloaded
<nalioth> Delphinus: well, since they've not provided you a "real" way to use apt-get, you'll have to use dpkg on it and install each dependency as it errors out
<Delphinus> ok sweet thankyou :)
<Delphinus> should the package have been done better to fix this or?
<nalioth> Delphinus: they should have provided a 'repository' of their own
<nalioth> the package may or may not be sound.
<vvatsa> Delphinus: they did not do a good job of making the packeage, if you can get the src. you might to do a better job
<Delphinus> <-- n00b
<vvatsa> Delphinus: me too, got to learn some time :)
<Delphinus> true true
<nalioth> i agree, building it is always better (if it's not an official pkg)
<nalioth> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Delphinus> but its getting past midnight and I gotta get up earlyish tomorrow... might have to leave it for tonight.. as much as i'd love to fix it all tonight... :)
<Delphinus> but thanks for your help everyone, very useful!
<vvatsa> Delphinus: which part of the world are you in?
<Delphinus> New Zealand
<vvatsa> 11am in Ireland
<vvatsa> whare I am
<Delphinus> currently holding the australian Linux Conference... thats what i'm off to tomorrow
<vvatsa> Delphinus: enjoy
* bimberi is jealous
<Delphinus> will do, have a good one everyone!
* vvatsa is jealous also
<hatake_kakashi> Delphinus: wheres that at?
<Delphinus> yeah its good
* bimberi would love to be in Dunedin too
<hatake_kakashi> where in Aust*
<Delphinus> you can prob download the videos - we are recording everything
<Delphinus> yeah dunedin is the one
<Delphinus> its normally in australia, but they came over to NZ for a change
<hatake_kakashi> Delphinus: where is this event held in Aust? QLD?
<Delphinus> it is held in various places each  year
<hatake_kakashi> hmm :?
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<Delphinus> this year is in New Zealand, which is NOT part of australia :P
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: http://linux.org.au/conf/ (shows you where its been - and is)
<Delphinus> thats the one
<hatake_kakashi> ta
<hatake_kakashi> ffs, I missed my one :
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<m0ns00n> Man!
<m0ns00n> I give up
<m0ns00n> KDE 3.5's text editors is a sad state
<m0ns00n> http://www.sub-ether.org/environment.jpg
<nalioth> m0ns00n: kate?
<Delphinus> <3 kwrite
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> Kate just degraded out of proportion with the session management
<m0ns00n> It's useless for >300 files
<m0ns00n> 30 modules needing maintainment etc
<m0ns00n> Quanta just crashes ad infinitum
<m0ns00n> So I'm now back with kwrite and a konqueror file manager window
<m0ns00n> ...
<m0ns00n> :-(
<Tm_T> Kate <3
<Aji-Dahaka> how do I get kde to not lock screen on suspend?
<dipnlik> m0ns00n: couldn't see the pic, but i too don't like kde editors
<dipnlik> m0ns00n: waiting for a kde version of vim
<hatake_kakashi> kvim?
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi: does this exist? didn't find in the repos
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: no no, I was wondering..
<hatake_kakashi> but why would you want that when you can use gvim or even vim through konsole?
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi: gvim is not qt. i use vim on console now, but a qt version would be great
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<Aji-Dahaka> how do I get kde to not lock screen on suspend?
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi: gtk on kde is *ugly* :P
<Aji-Dahaka> tried gtk-qt-engine?
<Aji-Dahaka> eases the pain a lot
<dipnlik> Aji-Dahaka: no, will try it, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: well, if the program was derived from console, its best to run it in console :P
<nalioth> dipnlik: there is no kvim?
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: I never put my screen on suspend, in fact I wanted to turn such function off as I think apm and acpi are both very annoying
<Aji-Dahaka> I like my laptop to suspend when I close it and take it from class to class
<hatake_kakashi> hm
<hatake_kakashi> maybe have no password protect?
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi: maybe :P
<hatake_kakashi> during screensaver?
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, I'll try that
<Aji-Dahaka> (hate to say it, but I kinda like that windows presents the option very directly and blatantly for this one)
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, screensaver config ... right ...
* Aji-Dahaka searches
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, desktop
<Aji-Dahaka> :p
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, seemed to work
<Aji-Dahaka> after the recent articles about lots of fonts and poor kde performance, I have to wonder why I have 178 fonts installed by default
<kosh> well I have no had any problems with lots of fonts
<kosh> so long as the font cache is correct there should be no issues
<kosh> sudo fc-cache -vv  should do nothing
<Aji-Dahaka> well, the kde devs seemed to think that it slowed it down substantially
<Aji-Dahaka> (let me grep for the article again)
<kosh> ok
<Aji-Dahaka> they mention it here: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips#id247097
<Aji-Dahaka> but let me keep looking
<kosh> I think I have about 800 installed here :)
<kalmana> cha
<kalmana> blabal
<Aji-Dahaka> looks like qt has put out an improved (performance-wise) version of fontconfig (the culprit)
<kosh> the font problem mentioned there I thinik was fixed already
<kosh> however mostly it says it uses a little more memory which is not a problem for me
<DaVinnie> megbaszhatjtok
<Aji-Dahaka> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/280 ah, there he is
<DaVinnie> he is here
<kalmana> hi
<kalmana> kubuntu
<kalmana> veszed
<kalmana> ksajd
<kalmana> fa
<kalmana> dfas
<kalmana> f
<kalmana> afs
<DaVinnie> haliho
<kalmana> fs
<kalmana> fsd
<kalmana> fs
<kalmana> fsd
<kalmana> fs
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kalmana> fsd
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %kalmana!*@*]  by nalioth
<DaVinnie> fuck nalioth
<DaVinnie> fuck off
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %DaVinnie!*@*]  by nalioth
<Aji-Dahaka> the memory has to get filled from somewhere
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@ggt.piar.hu]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %DaVinnie!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kosh> hmm it seems mostly it is a matter of startup time
<kosh> which is not a very big deal for me
<Riddell> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> Riddell: we do what we can
<kosh> nalioth: yeah good job
* Snake__ shakes his head
<Snake__> Go nalioth!
<Snifffurt> hello
<Snifffurt> I'm wondering how I can stop the mic input to be linked through to the Line-Out and make it still available for recording to skype and Audacity?
<Snifffurt> what switch might this be?
<borut> witam!!!
<orion_fr_24> need help with konserve backup over network via fish (ssh)
<Alexander12> salve a tutti ;)
<Alexander12> qualcuno sa quale comando bash usare per settare l'orologio di sistema?
<Alexander12> ho provato hwclock -a
<hawking> I have a ftp server running on my machine.. it's up right now and can accept connections but even when someone types the correct password and username it says 530 Login failed my proftpd.conf is here http://rafb.net/paste/results/fhtR0L27.html  can someone help me with that?
<dark_suic> hawking, you are using proftpd?
<dark_suic> well, i'm using it too, but it works for my users with standard config
<hawking> yeah
<hawking> dark_suic : can you paste your proftpd.conf file please
<dark_suic> hang on a sec
<hawking> okie
<dark_suic> http://pastebin.com/520496
<dark_suic> i think is this (just used a pastebin plug-in for x-chat a friend of mine created :)
<dark_suic> well, i see it's a big mess, hang on a sec and i will post it better :P
<hawking> pastebin plugin? wow that is a good idea :)
<dark_suic> yep :)
<dark_suic> what proftpd version are you using?
<hawking> the one in breezy repos
<dark_suic> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/520499
<dark_suic> well, me too, you have changed some options, don't you??
<dark_suic> well, going to eat something, back in 15 mins
<hawking> I did
<hawking> okie
<feistel> hi
<feistel> is a way of change uplash image without reconfigure linux-kernel package?
<Mazingaro> hi
<Mazingaro> please I've a problem with kubuntu
<feistel> a kernel parameter or something like that
<Mazingaro> what is the initial root password????
<feistel> Mazingaro: sudo passwd
<Mazingaro> I mean after installed it :)
<Mazingaro> feistel: then?
<feistel> and set a new password
<Mazingaro> it told me: Sorry, try again
<Mazingaro> ok done
<dark_suic> hawking, i'm back, you got anything?
<hawking> not really... trying some stuff
<Riddell> test 3.5.1 for dapper!  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./
<Riddell> apokryphos: ^^
<Tm_T> separate repository? or only now for testing?
<Tm_T> whatever, upgrading ;)
<dark_suic> hawking, i've seen... you have a mark: "Allow users and only ftpuser marked there... i supose you will have /etc/ftpuser created, but...
<nalioth> Riddell: what happened to amu and his repo?
<dark_suic> maybe that's what's limiting your logins...
<Tm_T> whoooaaaaa, 286 packages :o
<hawking> dark_suic : well I've change the proftpd.conf file with the default file in ubuntuforums
<hawking> still same err
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> that sounds even more weird to me...
<Tm_T> nalioth: I have lightweight KDE system, less than 300 KDE packages ;o
<hawking> same here
<dark_suic> i would try removing proftpd.conf and reinstalling proftpd...
<nalioth> Tm_T: ok
<dark_suic> (save some changes to a file)
<dark_suic> and then i would be trying change by change to see what happens
<Tm_T> nalioth: how's yours? ;)
<Riddell> nalioth: the kubuntu.org server changed
<dark_suic> maybe... hawking is your ftp port blocked by a firewall?
<nalioth> Riddell: so they're still there, then? just have to look around?
<dark_suic> hawking, try nmap localhost -p 21
<Riddell> nalioth: no, they're on the old server which I don't have access to
<nalioth> Riddell: hmmm
<hawking> dark_suic : if port was blocked it wouldn't ask for password right?
<Riddell> nalioth: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde35-powerpc/ ./
<Riddell> completely untested debs
<nalioth> Riddell: for powerpc?
<Riddell> nalioth: yes, as suggested by the URL
<dark_suic> yes, i supose, but i am thinking of all posibilities, hawking :)
<nalioth> Riddell: sorry, i'm kinda tired atm
<hawking> dark_suic : ftp port open
<hawking> wide open
<aeon17x> Whoa, you're the guy who uploaded the KDE 3.5 debs.
<hawking> dark_suic : that's too weird really
<Riddell> aeon17x: who is?
<aeon17x> You, I think.
<aeon17x> (At least it has your key on it or something.)
<dark_suic> i suposed, but well...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : test 3.5.1 on dapper deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
* nalioth lets loose his pinned ancient kde stuff, to test the modern....
<dark_suic> i have anonymous access configured instead, hawking, and got it working correctly almost without knowing howto... :P
<dark_suic> as i said, i would try to backup your proftpd.conf file, remove it and then reinstall proftpd
<hawking> dark_suic : that looks like a reasonable way
<hawking> I'll try
<dark_suic> well, if the original proftpd.conf file doesn't work it will sound WAY TOO weird :P
<tomplast> is there any channel dedicated for dapper drake?
<hawking> hehe
<tomplast> hawking?
<nalioth> tomplast: you are here
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> good
<tomplast> i have found a lot of bugs
<tomplast> like the cups server
<hawking> tomplast : yes?
<tomplast> i cant get a connection with it or something
<tomplast> so i cant add my printer :/
<tomplast> it worked perfectly in breezy
<tomplast> and also klauncher crashes on logout
<tomplast> and it complains the same time about kicker or something
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tomplast about malone
<nalioth> tomplast: visit the URL ubotu sent you and search and/or file away
<tomplast> bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<tomplast> or something like that
<tomplast> i know of that
<tomplast> but i wanted to know if you know how to bypass
<tomplast> or correct the bugs
<tomplast> by hand
<tomplast> via config files or something maybe
<nalioth> tomplast: ubotu told you the URL for dapper
<nalioth> tomplast: and since dapper is in developement, whatever you fix on your own will probably break with the next set of updates
<tomplast> :/
<tomplast> is it possible to downgrade dapper to breezy?
<nalioth> tomplast: nope.
<tomplast> really?
<nalioth> tomplast: this is why we all have said not to run it as your production box
<tomplast> cant i just change the repositories and downgrade the packages?
<tomplast> aha
<tomplast> yeah i know
<tomplast> but i really wanted the webcam feature working :/
<hatake_kakashi> there is another option.. you do it manually and painfully.. it may work, it may not work
<nalioth> tomplast: no you cannot change the repos. (you can, but you won't get anywhere)
<nalioth> hatake_kakashi: the best way is to completely reinstall
<tomplast> and do you know anything about why i cant use my Pinnacle PCTV Stereo card?
<hatake_kakashi> nalioth: true
<tomplast> it worked in mandriva
<tomplast> kdetv detecs the card but its unable to find any channels
<tomplast> i have tried with xawtv also
<chx> nalioth: hi
<tomplast> but it didnt help
<nalioth> chx: howdy
<chx> nalioth: fine .
<nalioth> does kde 3.5 use different settings from previous versions? i just fired up konq an got a blank screen rather than my usual start point
<nalioth> Riddell: is malone the bug tracker for 3.5 ?
<chx> wow kubuntu even has an offtopic channel, great
<Riddell> nalioth: malone is the bug tracker for kubuntu.  bugs.kde.org is the kde beastie tracker
<Riddell> chx: that was my homepage you found the other day
<nalioth> Riddell: well idk what is happening but the total result is "nothing"
<Riddell> idk?
<nalioth> idk = i don't know
<aeon17x> Hmm, I don't really understand what Katapult does. >_>
<Riddell> nalioth: happening with respect to what?
<nalioth> is there one package i can remove to get rid of kubuntu-desktop ?
<hawking> dark_suic : when I do ftp://localhost I can connect but when I do ftp://ip I can't... I have tried setting the MasqueradeAddress and AllowForeignAddress on but still doesn't work
<Riddell> aeon17x: launches progreams and stuff
<Riddell> aeon17x: I do indeed make the KDE packages for kubuntu
<Riddell> nalioth: qt
<nalioth> Riddell: in the 3.5 konq, it doeant read my kderc for it, it opens to a blank screen. i click the 'home' button and it says "malformed URL" so i go to the address bar to put an address in and the first / gets me "unknown mimetype"
<nalioth> Riddell: i tried to go visit yahoo.com and it crashed
<_stamen> could anybody help me to turn on the AGP support for my ATI video card
<_stamen> and to make it work true TV-out
<nalioth> Riddell: o
<nalioth> Riddell: i'm markin to remove libqt and qt but it's not marking kde at all
<nalioth> i'm still using hoarys kde (sad to say)
<chx> Riddell: besides making the KDE packages, you are the lead developer of Kubuntu , aren't you? :)
<Riddell> chx: I suppose you could say that yes
<slow-motion> hallo
<nalioth> chx: Riddell is THE man
<hlds> Using the networking configuration tool in settings:/ it doesnt accept my root password, where is the file to manually edit network settings, I cant remember :/
<dark_suic> hawking, sorry for not answering sooner, i just can't imagine what's happening there....
<dark_suic> if localhost works putting your ip should work too
<hawking> I guess I found someone who understands ... talking to him
<dark_suic> as you've seen, i don't have anything there and can get there from other places....
<dark_suic> ok
<orion_fr_24> I m looking for a GUI way to format HD on kubuntu breezy any idea ?
<dark_suic> orion_fr_24, a gui for parted should work (i use gparted.... waiting maybe for a kparted??? ;))
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: qtparted
<nalioth> dark_suic: ^^^^
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: qt is better than g ?
<nalioth> qt is what kde is made of
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: hoo ok
<nalioth> to install gparted brings in lots of gnome-libs
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: what does qt stand for ?
<nalioth> beats me, orion_fr_24
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: what do you mean ? sorry I m french
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: i do not know what "qt" stands for
<dark_suic> nalioth, i tried qtparted last time i installed kubuntu (not this time), but it didn't even open...
<dark_suic> that's why i said a gui for parted and not use gparted ;)
<squid0> orion_fr_24:  look up qtparted on google.
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: ok
<orion_fr_24> squid0: thx
<squid0> i think they have a site that says what it's all about tec
<squid0> tec=etc
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: qtparted is in your adept or apt-get repo
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: cant delete FAT32 partition on USB port ????
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: qtparted does not allow me
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: USB is hit or miss
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: ???
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: different USB chips act differently.
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: ok
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: so why cant I change partition
<orion_fr_24> ?
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: I can see it but evrything is greyd out
<orion_fr_24> do I need to unmount the partition before ?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: some USB chipsets do not behave like a hard drive is supposed to.
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: so there s nothin I can do ?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: not that i'm aware of
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: I tried to umount and now it works
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: good to hear
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: Is Fat32 well supported or do you really advise me ext2 ?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: fat32 is supported fine. it has been supported for years
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: partition will be over 230 Go
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: no pb for such a size ?
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: i suggest you make smaller partitions
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: what max daya suggest ?
<nalioth> what are you gonna be having on the USB stick?
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: back up disk + multimedia library
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: will be accesed via SSH (fish) and FTP
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: is it ever gonna be used on a windows box?
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: from times to time but quite rarely
<nalioth> if you can honestly answer "never" i'd say use ext2 or ext3
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: no I cant say never
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: what is the best ext2 or ext3 ?
<uft> oi
<uft> oi
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: any idea of the difference ?
<nalioth> ext3
<nalioth> ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<orion_fr_24> ohh ok
<uft> ok
<hatake_kakashi> saves you from having constant fsck at boot :)
<aeon17x> I can't see what's written on the icons on my desktop.... the font is black, and the background is also black.
<orion_fr_24> any maximum size for ext3 ?
<seashell11> orion_fr_24: look at this
<seashell11> !ext3
<ubotu> somebody said ext3 was a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<seashell11> if you want to read/write from windows?
<orion_fr_24> ok cool
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: no you may make it the entire capacity of your USB stick
<seashell11> orion_fr_24: just an idea, but maybe you could make a small fat32 partition and save the driver (r whatever it is that windows needs to read/write to ext3) to that small fat32 partition so that you always have it with you
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: i dont think ext3 will run well on a 257TB hard drive, so keep that in mind
<hatake_kakashi> nalioth: hence the need for partitioning :D
<orion_fr_24> seashell11: what daya mean by save the driver
<dark_suic> the driver that nalioth told you about before for windows being able to read ext3 partitions
<seashell11> rather that ubotu told you about
<dark_suic> yap, sorry :P
<seashell11> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<dark_suic> i had a mess with names :)
<seashell11> download the file that is on that page
<seashell11> orion_fr_24: make sense now?
<aeon17x> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<squid0> !javadebs
<dipnlik> hi all. i cannot enter the GTK styles and fonts option in settings:/ , how can i fix this?
<dipnlik> when i click it, it takes a long time and then nothing
<hatake_kakashi> dark_suic: do you happen to know if the gcc 3.4.5 is in the repos? I did a apt-cache search and I did not find it
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> it should, i think
<hatake_kakashi> well.. I could only see gcc-3.4
<apokryphos> hatake_kakashi: it's not
<dark_suic> it seems that 3.4 is 3.4.4-6.... not 3.4.5, sorry :(
<hatake_kakashi> apokryphos: bah, I thought so, looks like I'll have to get the .config script for the kernel.. I will also need to get kernel 2.6.12 as well :/ going to build it with the latest gcc.. because nvidia installers are a b*tch :/
<apokryphos> they are annoying at times, yes 8)
<apokryphos> still, better than ATI :D
<hatake_kakashi> apokryphos: well.. this one is a big pain for me :/
<hatake_kakashi> running on i686 version of kernel build just doesn't help with the nvidia installer who does nothing more than nag
<hatake_kakashi> looks like I need to find the .config script for the standard ubuntu.. is there a possibility to make that ubuntu kernel to look only for the latest and not the 3.4 gcc?
<apokryphos> hatake_kakashi: I'd just symlink /usr/bin/gcc to point to it
<hatake_kakashi> ta
<C2ODe> hi to all
<apokryphos> aloha
<hatake_kakashi> apokryphos: err.. which file? symlink to?
<hatake_kakashi> from /usr/bin/gcc to?
<apokryphos> hatake_kakashi: whatever other version of gcc you want to use, if it's not 3.4
<C2ODe> i have a vanilla kernel (2.6.15-1) with ubuntu i have succesfully (thanks to all #kubuntu!!!) re-activated uspash with the new kernel; now how can i change the image ? ;)
<hatake_kakashi> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> C2ODe: /msg ubotu usplash
<C2ODe> apokryphos: i think that this guide is only for official kubuntu kernel version
<apokryphos> not really; I think it only presumes you use the same basic usplash packages
<C2ODe> apokryphos: point 5) of the wiki page is the proof... :(
<apokryphos> C2ODe: dpkg-reconfigure just provides a wizard for it; if you know how to regenerate the initramfs then you're fine, I guess
<nalioth> hatake_kakashi: in a konsole, type "file /usr/bin/gcc"
<C2ODe> apokryphos: and if i don't know... :P ? i'm starting documenting on initramfs
<apokryphos> then I presume you'd either have to find out, or you wouldn't be able to do it =)
<fit4lfe> does anyone know the repository for mdf2iso
<fit4lfe> also where can I get a detailed list of all the repositories for ubuntu
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: packages.ubuntu.com
<fit4lfe> thx
<nalioth> fit4lfe: there is no mdf2iso package
<nalioth> fit4lfe: you'll need to compile it yourself from the source code found here http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<zerodni> hey does anyone know if kubuntu is  omiting the update to firefox 1.5 or are they just still in the testing phase and going to relase it later
<zerodni> thanks
<nalioth> zerodni: dapper releases in april
<zerodni> nalioth, so they are going to relase it with dapper
<zerodni> cool
<zerodni> thanks for the info
<fit4lfe> everytime I do a search for mdf2iso it says its in the universe
<fit4lfe> hmm wierd
<guest> is this group willed with extremely knowledgable people?
<fit4lfe> what kind of question is that
<nalioth> fit4lfe: dapper universe maybe?
<guest> it's a serious question not a sarcastic remark
<nalioth> guest: just ask your question
<fit4lfe> damn which seems to be better dapper or breezy
<fit4lfe> and why
<ccc_> fit4lfe: dapper will be better in april when it's released :)
<nalioth> fit4lfe: dapper is broken right now
<fit4lfe> alright can you have dapper and breezy at the same time or no
<nalioth> fit4lfe: sure thing, just make 2 partitions and dual boot
<fit4lfe> I mean with it the same partiton
<fit4lfe> like a 32 dchroot
<nalioth> fit4lfe: if you use dapper as your main (or only) OS, you're heading for trouble
<guest> I installed KMyFirewall with aptitude to help some german guy, later on I removed it with apt-get remove and now I cannot log in anymore with my 'root' account
<fit4lfe> hmm
<nalioth> guest: there is no root account in kubuntu (by default and design)
<guest> well I mean, my main account
<nalioth> well, that's not good
<nalioth> what errors are you getting, guest ?
<guest> it said something about "your system ran less than 10 seconds"
<guest> and then I could log in with my other account
<nalioth> ubotu: tell guest about xhangs
<nalioth> guest: if you dont understand what ubotu just told you, please ask
<guest> ok thx I'll try it now
<fit4lfe> can anyone tell me why when I enter my root pass in kpackage it doesn;'t work ?
<fit4lfe> works just fine in synaptic though ?
<apokryphos> that's a bug in KPackage
<apokryphos> it hasn't been patched to use kdesu (or the sudo model), so it actually looks for the actual root pass
<apokryphos> you can set one, if you like, and then it'd work fine.
<fit4lfe> how can I set one
<apokryphos> (a temporary workaround, that is; ideally kpackage pack should be fixed)
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: sudo passwd
<fit4lfe> for kpackage ?
<apokryphos> no, you don't set a root pass for kpackage. You set a general root pass, and that's the one kpackage looks for.
<fit4lfe> hmm
<fit4lfe> ok
<nalioth> fit4lfe: there is no active root account
<fit4lfe> yeah I keep forgetting
<fit4lfe> with ubuntu
<fit4lfe> does anyone have any trouble with superkaramba not working
<fit4lfe> meaning can't see the themes
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> I'm running 0.37 though -- I'd recommend you run it, too
<apokryphos> things like Liquid Weather (and other popular ones) won't work with the current breezy version
<fit4lfe> nice
<fit4lfe> updated to new 3,5
<fit4lfe> and super doesnt work
<fit4lfe> you said verison 0.37
<apokryphos> that's correct, beta
<apokryphos> oh no, I see official is out now. Nice.
<Mazingaro> hi
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with kdesu
<fit4lfe> can I just reinstall off of syaptic and I should get the new one right
<Mazingaro> I've got this error: Conversation with su failed
<Finite9> hi! I just installed Breezy on a laptop with ATI X700 and it works ok, but desktop redrawing is quite slow and OpenGL screensavers are nearly not moving..is this because the X.org driver is a bad performer?  Will I fix this by installing the ATI driver?
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: nope, it's not in the repos
<fit4lfe> k
<apokryphos> Mazingaro: did you compile KDE or something?
<Mazingaro> apokryphos: fresh install
<apokryphos> Mazingaro: erm, so you're using official Kubuntu packages? What Kubuntu version you running? Breezy?
<Mazingaro> yes
<apokryphos> very curious
<apokryphos> Mazingaro: anyhow, you should enable the breezy-updates repo and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> (there have been fixes to kdesu involving a now-working "Administrator Mode" for kcontrol/systemsettings)
<Mazingaro> ok thanks
<fit4lfe> has anyone used mdf2iso ?
<apokryphos> ouch, /me forgot that superkaramba is now in kdeutils since 3.5!
<fit4lfe> trouble making an iso
<fit4lfe> yeah still doesn't work
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: superkaramba --version|grep up  ?
<fit4lfe> I just removed it
<fit4lfe> lol
<dell500> how do i view the pictures on my digi cam?
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: what themes did you try?
<fit4lfe> supermonitor
<apokryphos> dell500: depends a lot on your cam, but digiKam is very  helpful a lot of the time.
<dell500> loads the "drivers" in the digi cam folder of the settings, but i'm not sure how to extract them
<fit4lfe> and liquid weather apps
<apokryphos> liquid  weather isfine here
<dell500> apokryphos, prolly gotta install it from apt?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> it's in universe
<dell500> kool thnaks
<fit4lfe> grr who uses mdf2iso
<Finite9> no takers on my ATI driver question?
<nalioth> fit4lfe: if you have patience, i'll build it and put it in my personal repo
<monad> hi... can someone tell me where i can find all the init scripts? is there a command line tool like rc-update?
<fit4lfe> build what neo? \
<C2ODe> anyone knows a tutorial to create the acutal kernel-image in a deb file?
<Sean> Can Someone help me I'm having trouble installing onto athlonXP-64
<Sean> Can you help me I'm having problems installing amd64
<nalioth> Sean: if you ask a question with some info in it, it'd be easier to answer you
<Sean> Ok well
<Sean> Srry
<Sean> about 1/2 way through the "Install the base system" I get a meny that says "select the kernel" with 3 options
<Sean> no matter witch option I choose imediately afterwards the install craps out
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sean about verify
<C-O-L-T> help me. I have installed lime wire basic and java too. I can see people, I can connect to a server, but I can not download anything
<wimpies> Guys, I have this wireless.log file in my home dir generated by libkwireless.so from kicker.  How can I disable this logging ?
<feistel> hi
<feistel> why I can found the trash icon in the desktop?
<feistel> the .desktop file exists in Desktop/
<feistel> but the trash icon is missing
<feistel> Hidden=true :-)
<feistel> how I can show kmix icon in the tray without open the mixer window?
<bushito> install kmix?
<feistel> bushito: I just have kmix installed
<feistel> I need the speaker icon in the tray
<bushito> then just run kmix
<feistel> no
<bushito> ???
<feistel> because kmix open the mixer window
<bushito> the tray icon should be on desktop
<feistel> I don't wish the mixer window
<bushito> when you install
<feistel> is not
<feistel> I need autorun kmix when the user login, but without show the mixer window
<capotej> any idea which package provides liblua.so
<bushito> then i dont know what to do in your case
<bushito> xP
<feistel> some parameter
<feistel> capotej: find in the debian.org web page
<capotej> http://search.debian.org/?q=liblua.so
<trappist> apt-file search is your friend (once you install apt-file and do sudo apt-file update)
<capotej> i found it
<capotej> i have to install liblualib50
<capotej> ive installed it
<capotej> but my binary still doesnt see the liblua.so fle
<trappist> capotej: sudo ldconfig
<capotej> tried that
<trappist> where is liblua.so?
<capotej> no idea, i searched all of / for it
<capotej> but the packages are installed
<trappist> dpkg -L liblualib50
<bushito> try running aptitude on console
<bushito> to check what package are broken
<bushito> and if it can get the packages
<bushito> if it cannot get em it will return to default packages and fix the broken ones
<capotej> trappist: its known as liblualib50.so.5.0
<capotej> can i just symlink that to liblua.so
<trappist> capotej: should work
<capotej> ok
<cplusplus> hi
<bushito> hey i got a hdd with a ntfs partition that i would like to format and pass it to ext3 how can i do this?
<capotej> it worked
<cplusplus> can someone help me with samba?
<jpatrick> cplusplus: cout << "Hello" << endl;
<jpatrick> ;)
<cplusplus> i vhttp://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0DmQMd88.html
<cplusplus> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0DmQMd88.html
<cplusplus> i want that a user get the permission to write...
<cplusplus> at my download share
<DHGE> bushito: man cfdisk and mkfs
* jpatrick is playing  It Won't Take Long  by The Rolling Stones on A Bigger Bang [amaroK] 
<nalioth> jpatrick: can we limit the info in here, please?
<jpatrick> nalioth: sorry, wrong channel
<capotej> funny, i have a the -dev of a package but not the actual package
<capotej> looking for libavformat
<Trollinator> hallo, kann mir jemand mit meinem WLAN helfen?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Trollinator> kann mir jemand helfen, mein WLAN einzurichten?
<Trollinator> ich mchte mein Notebook per Ad-Hoc-WLAN mit dem Festnetzrechner verbinden
<larsivi> !tell Trollinator about de
<Trollinator> sorry...
<larsivi> Trollinator: no need to be :)
<_angel> hi
<_angel> hi
<larsivi> hi _angel
<_angel> I'm working with a kubunto distro :)
<_angel> (now dist-upgrading)
<bushito> anyone knows how can i configure my ATI card?
<bushito> =)
<larsivi> not me
<_angel> wich ati cards?
<_angel> which ati cards?
<bushito> ..
<bushito> Ati radeon 9200 SE
<_angel> is it X11 working???
<bushito> yeah....
<_angel> then?
<bushito> well i mean activating the glx
<bushito> the 3d accelerator
<_angel> ah ok
<bushito> so i can play games =)
<_angel> what about glxinfo command???
<_angel> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<bushito> direct rendering: Yes
<_angel> so direct rendering is enabled
<_angel> let's take a look to xorg.conf
<bushito> (o.o) i am just a noobie... dont blame me if i am a little stupid =)
<_angel> don't worry
<_angel> let's take a look to xorg.conf
<_angel> $ less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_angel> look at the section named "DRI"
<bushito> Section "DRI"Mode    0666
<bushito> (o.o)?? elou???
<_angel> ok
<mth`MAW> hi
<pulver> howcome gtk2 apps (that looks ok running in failsafe mode) get a different color when run from within kde (funny thing is my kde color scheme doesn't use this color) im confused.. anyone know how to fix this?
<slow-motion> re
<_angel> then take a look to the section named  "Device"
<_angel> bush: then take a look to the section named  "Device"
<_angel> bushito: then take a look to the section named  "Device"
<_angel> and tell me what is there
<bushito> ok
<bushito> Section "Device" Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)"
<bushito>         Driver          "ati"
<bushito>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<orion_fr_24> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOgH2xrfzw
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: i believe you meant to paste that into #kubuntu-offtopic
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: sorry
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: I did yes
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: ok, this channel is for help and support of kubuntu, not general chat stuff
<_angel> hi
<bushito> Y_Y meanie
<abionnnn> olleh
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: I know I m sorry it was a mistake
<_angel> please how can I enable the home icons and others on the desktop???
<_angel> bushito: sorry
<_angel> bushito: then
<_angel> bushito: did you resolve the problem?
<bushito> (o_o) i dont know
<bushito> i posted the device thing
<bushito> and you left =/
<_angel> ok
<_angel> tell me again
<_angel> please how can I enable the home icons and others on the desktop???
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: it's ok, i was just explaining.
<bushito> Section "Device"
<bushito>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)"
<bushito>         Driver          "ati"
<bushito>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<bushito> EndSection
<_angel> ok
<bushito> ..... opps >-<
<_angel> change "ati" with "radeon"
<bushito> my bad sorry
<_angel> then you've to try
<_angel> if X11 won't restart you'll have to rewrite "ati" to it's original position :)
<bushito> .........
<bushito> eehh whats this file name again??
<_angel> you have to restart X after every changes
<_angel> please how can I enable the home icons and others on the desktop???
<nalioth> bushito: please quit pasting in here
<bushito> =p said i was sorry
<bushito> was trying to messag e_angel
<bushito> xP but it posted right away i clicked
<bushito> _angel: i cannot acces to that file....
<bushito> _angel: and kate keeps crashing up
<_angel> yes
<_angel> bushito: you've to do it by "root" user
<bushito> sudo kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bushito> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-bushito" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid
<bushito> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed
<bushito> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<_angel> kill all kate instances
<_angel> and use vi from console
<bushito> Unknown id: vi
<bushito> Unknown id: vim
<_angel> apt-get install vi
<_angel> as root
<_angel> hass anyone
<bushito> Unknown id: apt-get (o_o)
<_angel> has anyone got firefox on kubuntu???
<kBCC> I do
<_angel> uh??
<_angel> kBCC: how???
<_angel> bushito: close that shell and open a new
<_angel> one
<kBCC> apt-get install firefox?
<bushito> xD
<bushito> eeh i get same error message (o_o9
<_angel> kBCC: package is not available
<_angel> bushito
<_angel> su -
<_angel> from prompt
<_angel> the root password
<bushito> eehh it says authentification failed
<pulver> is firefox 1.5 in the repos somewhere?
<_angel> bushito: sudo passwd
<_angel> ok?
<bushito> every command i start with su it says unknow command
<_angel> then give your user password, not root one
<_angel> what about su?
<bushito> -.- kubuntu doesnt got a root not even a root password =P
<nalioth> _angel: dont do that
<dark_suic> pulver: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28FirefoxNew%29
<kBCC> _angel> What have you got in your sources.list ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bushito about root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _angel about root
<nalioth> the root account is disabled by default in kubuntu
<nalioth> enabling it will break functionality
<_angel> kBCC: original kubuntu sites
<kBCC> _angel > I first installed ubuntu and it had firefox in it.. then upgraded to kubuntu
<lumemees> somehow i had root in my machine
<lumemees> but i didnt have eny users
<dark_suic> pulver, btw, i think it IS in dapper repos
<_angel> nalioth: infact I'm trying him to enable it
<_angel> nalioth: sudo passwd
<nalioth> _angel: no please do not
<nalioth> no  no no no
<nalioth> bushito: use "sudo" in console and
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu is, like, totally, :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<pulver> dark_suic: thanks for the link :)
<_angel> nalioth: uhm why=
<_angel> nalioth: uhm why?
<nalioth> _angel: bushito: this is kubuntu, not debian or redhat. it is designed NOT to have an active root account
<kBCC> _angel > That should work.. gonna eat now .. be back in 15 :)
<pulver> dark_suic: ok
<nalioth> _angel: bushito: if you read the URL ubotu sent you it will explain
<bushito> i know why i dont got root
<bushito> but i have alwayss used SU
<bushito> xP
<nalioth> bushito: use an extra 'do' now
<bushito> =p lol
<bushito> to long xD
<kBCC> nalioth > Yeah, but not everybody agrees with that vision :) But I could indeed be nice to new users..
<lumemees> can anyone help me with bootloader
<Florian-T> hi all
<lumemees> i HAD windows previously
<lumemees> and it should be there
<bushito> _angel: yes and??
<nalioth> kBCC: _angel: if y'all are gonna give advice in #kubuntu, please make it kubuntu sanctioned advice. enabling a root account WILL break parts of the system
<Florian-T> I'm having a little problem with the sveas repos. how can i add the gpg-key???
<_angel> bushito: edit xorg.conf how I told you
<_angel> nalioth: which repositories shall I use to install firefox???
<nalioth> firefox is in the default repos
<_angel> no...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Florian-T about seveas
<bushito> _angel: activate multiverse
<_angel> bush: ????
<chakie> hi folks!
<_angel> bushito: ????
<bushito> ehh start katapult type adept
<nalioth> _angel: enable universe and multiverse and you'll have all the repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _angel about repos
<bushito> _angel: inside adept go to adept meny and manage repos
<_angel> nalioth: ah ok... infact these are commented out
<bushito> menu*
<nalioth> _angel: you'll actually have to write 'multiverse'
<bushito> _angel: next universe =P
<chakie> anyone managed to get 1920x1200 with dvi and the kubuntu nvidia driver package?
<_angel> nalioth: even backports?
<bushito> _angel: NO!!!
<Florian-T> nalioth, thank you very much
<bushito> _angel: backports are forbidden they crash your system
<nalioth> _angel: find and replace 'universe' with 'universe multiverse'
<_angel> nalioth: ok I've got universe not commented...
<nalioth> _angel: and enable all the lines (you may leave backports commented or not, as you wish)
<pulver> lumemees: you mean you still have windows on your hard drive?
<bushito> _angel: and activate em if they are gray
<chakie> i can only get it with a newer source version downloaded from the nvidia page, the kubuntu package just won't do it
<chakie> but upgrading to the better package from nvidia breaks amarok...
<_angel> nalioth: the I changed universe to universe multiverse
<_angel> in the two lines
<chakie> this just doesn't look too nice: http://www.smultron.net/tmp/aa.png
<nalioth> _angel: did you make sure 'universe' was only in two lines?
<_angel> yes
<nalioth> _angel: basically, the only two lines that should have # are the backports. and you can enable those if you wish
<_angel> nalioth: no way... it didn't work
<_angel> nalioth: ok, done
<_angel> nalioth: same crap
<_angel> nalioth: firefox is not available
<nalioth> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (dummy transitional package), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<nalioth> it is in the main repo
<_angel> nalioth: so?
<nalioth> _angel: if you don't see it, you have problems
<_angel> which kind?
<_angel> I'm using a usa repository
<chakie> sigh, this is 2005, it should not be hard to get a 1920x1200 mode working by default
<bushito> aahhh!!
<nalioth> _angel: in a konsole, "apt-cache search firefox" should find it
<chakie> seems this damn 24" display was a waste of money for linux use
<_angel> missing ubunto repositories
<_angel> missing ubuntu repositories
<bushito> "/etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or director", que significa esto! (o_o)
<_angel> nalioth: I know...
<_angel> nalioth: done...
<_angel> bushito: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_angel> ok
<_angel> I've to go
<_angel> bye
<_angel> naolith: tx
<reibax> Hi!
<_angel> bushito: see ya later
<reibax> I need some help over here
<rob> when i'm try to change to "administrator mode" in kubuntu 5.10 , i type my password.. and nothing happends, im sure it's the correct password.. somebody  help?
<vijay> hi everybody, I want gnome also on mu kubuntu can anybody help me???
<nalioth> vijay: install "ubuntu-desktop" using adept
<reibax> Can anybody tell me where to find a log where I can read the lines that are printed in the screen when booting up the computer??
<vijay> naioth:but i want to install it from ubuntu cd
<reibax> I can't believe nobody knows where to find that log...
<_jose> join #FreeBSD
<_jose> uy, sorry
<larsivi> reibax: dmesg gives you the raw output from the kernel
<reibax> I'll try that
<reibax> thanks
<nalioth> vijay: that will work, put the cd into the machine running kubuntu and it will ask you if you want to upgrade from it
<vijay> nalioth:thanks, but i commented all the sources and tried it it is installing!!!
<nalioth> vijay: cool!
<vijay> nalioth: selected kde as default desktop, and i think i can select it while logging in?, is it correct?
<Foodcoman> Greetz
<bushito> where can i get the ati drivers.... ati.com doesnt got deb packages..
<Foodcoman> bushito here comes a rul
<Foodcoman> url
<Foodcoman> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<theine> Hi, does klaptop_acpi_helper make use of the scripts in /etc/acpi ?
<Foodcoman> bushito: I dont have ATI so I wont be much help other than that link.
<bushito> Foodcoman: oh thanks a link is help full n.n
<pulver> _angel: i don't know maybe the answer is is out there :)
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: evening
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: hiya :)
<bushito> anyone here knows a program to check our pc performances?
<jpatrick> KInfoCenter
<Snake__> Riddell: are you around sir?
<jpatrick> Snake__: he hasn't been knighted...
<Snake__> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> Snake__: :)
<Snake__> jpatrick: Uhhh......elaborate?
<Riddell> Snake__: hi
<Riddell> Snake__: I'm not a Sir, infact I don't use any title
* larsivi thinks Riddell should be knighted
<jpatrick> Snake__: see what I mean?
<Snake__> Riddell: Heh, I was just saying sir to be respectful, because it's a relativly dumb question, but have any KDE 4 screenys been released yet? Digg's search won't work for me
<Riddell> Snake__: you should be respectful in all your dealings, it doesn't take a title to make it so.  but there's no KDE 4 UIs yet so no screenshots
<Snake__> Riddell: Ahh okay, thanks :)
<Riddell> Snake__: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<Snake__> Riddell: So their not expecting any major interface changes?
<Riddell> Snake__: oh we are but we're working on kdelibs at the moment not the ui
<Snake__> Riddell: Gotcha
<nalioth> Riddell: the powerpc pkgs are not ready for primetime
<Riddell> nalioth: I'll let you know when I have some 3.5.1 ones for testing
<Snake__> Riddell: How many graphical designers does KDE have?
<Riddell> Snake__: depends entirely on how you count it
<Riddell> 3 people are working on oxygen
<Snake__> Oxygen is....?
<jpatrick> Icon set for KDE 4!
<Snake__> Oh :D
<jpatrick> Snake__: http://oxygen-icons.org/
<optotron> wich is the newest kernel?
<Snake__> jpatrick: hmmm not to shabby
<optotron> version
<dana2>  has to go today 1 alienware laptop 1 alienware desktop. price 500 each includes shipping and carry case for the laptop or monitor/keyboard/mouse for the desktop. message me if your interested at mcsltd1@hotmail.com, or ogd443 on aim or mcsltd2 on yahoo messenger. these MUST go today!
<gamma> i'm having trouble with swsusp2.. the hibernate script says i didn't compile swsusp2 support, but it's in there... any idea?
<capotej> anyone on kde 3.5
<bushito> KDE 3.5 got much dependecy
<bushito> if you dont know what you doing you might break packages =)
<jpatrick> bushito: no problems here
<bushito> jpatrick: you sure??? =P
<capotej> jpatrick: what features does it have over 3.4
<jpatrick> capotej: loads
<jorik> aint got no problems ghere either
<jpatrick> bushito: yessss
<jorik> i upgraded to get kpdf to render the "is proper subset of" symbol
<bushito> hmm wierd
<jpatrick> capotej: see the visual guide at kde.org
<capotej> jpatrick: is there a guide to upgrading somewhere
<jpatrick> capotej: I wrote one at kubuntuforums.net
<jpatrick> capotej: let me dig it up
<capotej> awesome
<jpatrick> one sec
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> who what the one with a german girlfriend?
<jpatrick> cplusplus: err...
<bushito> ....
<cplusplus> err?
<bushito> jpatrick: i am waiting for the link =P 2
<jpatrick> bushito, capotej : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=817.0
<capotej> thank you
<cplusplus> jpatrick err?
<bushito> thx
<jpatrick> cplusplus: not sure
<cplusplus> dcode what his name
<bushito> jpatrick: last time i did that... and got lot of dependecy problems....
<kBCC> Upgraded from 3.4 to 3.5.. no problems whatsoever
<bushito> i didhad no visual problems but when i runned aptitude it told me i had lot of broken packages
<Aapzak> 'evenin
<kBCC> Don't have that either..  did you get the package from kubuntu.org?
<bushito> kBCC: yes as the link told on topic
<kBCC> And you just dpkg -i 'd it ?
<bushito> i installed with apt-get
<bushito> added repository...
<kBCC> Are there sources for that?
<bushito> the only thing i didnt was the wget thing
<bushito> yeah... read topic
<bushito> ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kBCC about kde3.5
<nalioth> kBCC: yes there are
<capotej> what is dapper
<nalioth> kBCC: and if you want to live on the cutting edge, ridde11 put up some alpha kde 3.51 pkgs this morning
<bushito> new dist
<nalioth> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<bushito> =) 6.04 of kubuntu
<kBCC> bushito > I used this version: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<haykel> Hi everybody .. do someone knows why phpmyadmin and sekuel in breezy need php4 and not php5?
<capotej> next i need to get lamp working
<kBCC> haykel -> Why apt-get phpmyadmin?
<bushito> kBCC: thats the one i did 2 and ended messing all up my system had to resinstall =)
<kBCC> bushito > Works excellent here
* bushito is jelous -.-
<kBCC> Sorry :)
* bushito starts to cry i want kde 3.5
<kBCC> SVG icons :)
<bushito> *sniff* *sniff*
<capotej> i may switch to konq now
<capotej> since it passes acid2
<capotej> is kopete any better?
<bushito> and what upgrade performence does kde 3.5 got?
<kBCC> copotej> I rather do my banking then look at a smiley :)
<kBCC> Don't really know the difference..ran 3.4 for about 2 days :)
<bushito> hehehehehe
<bushito> i know that visual is not it =P
<haykel> kBCC: apt-get install phpmyadmin will install php4 modules with it and remove the php5 modules from the system!
<kBCC> haykel -> Yeah, that makes sense don't you think?
<haykel> kBCC: bu I need php5
<capotej> thats funny
<capotej> this is my 2nd day running 3/4
<wasp_ems> hi does anyone know how you change the permissions on a file...how to access them as root?
<kBCC> haykel -> You can either override it, or just download the file from phpmyadmin and put it in the htdocs folder.
<kBCC> wasp_ems: chmod 700  / chown root:root
<haykel> kBCC: override it? how?
<bushito> wasp_ems: sudo chown usernam.root (filename)
<capotej> kBCC: does kopete still suck
<kBCC> haykel -> I think you shouldn't override it :)
<haykel> kBCC: ;)
<kBCC> capotej -> I use trillian :)
<capotej> on linux?
<kBCC> Haykel -> Why do you want to get it as a package?
<kBCC> capotej -> Synergy :)
<haykel> It's just I would prefer install packages instead of downloading sources and unpacking it somewhere in the filesystem
<bushito> hhmm when itry to delete a folder i get this error message "Creating folders is not supported with protocol trash."
<haykel> kBCC: to have a "clean", upgradable and coherent system
<kBCC> Haykel -> True.. but technically speaking phpmyadmin is not really a program.. more a fancy phpscript
<capotej> what is synergy?
<kBCC> Haykel -> And overriding your dependancies would ruin your clean upgradable and coherent system pretty badly
<haykel> kBCC: package would also install dependencies automatically
<jorik> oh c'mon ... phpadmin *is* a program
<haykel> I was simply wandering why there isn't a version for php5
<kBCC> synergy2.sourceforge.net
<kBCC> haykel > Has to do with the packagemanager
<wasp_ems> kBCC: is says permission denied
<wasp_ems> bushito:  it says permission denied
<kBCC> Works fine here...?!
<bushito> wasp_ems: what says permission denied?
<wasp_ems> when i run the chown command
<bushito> wasp_ems: you tried it with sudo?? at the beggining of co,mmand?
<kBCC> Oh, sorry :)
<kBCC> Are you running as root or sudo?
<bushito> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<wasp_ems> yes
<capotej> i just do sudo su
<bushito> you must use sudo =O
<capotej> i know what im doing
<capotej> just give me a root shell!
<capotej> =)
<Xemanth^^> bushito: and why should use sudo ? ^^
<jpatrick> capotej: sudo -s
<bushito> Xemanth^^:  cause it grants you oot permissions (o_o)
<wasp_ems> bushito: i just have 2 locked files which are my windows partition and my external hard drive..i want to change the permissions so i can access them..thats all
<bushito> root*
<Xemanth^^> nobody haven't explained me still whats great with sudo
<Xemanth^^> bushito: su does it too
<bushito> Xemanth^^: sudo and su =O take a guess xP
<warrior|atwork> who here might help me with finding out how to start a MetaBar under Kubuntu?
<warrior|atwork> :)
<bushito> wasp_ems: eehhh trying to acces a ntfs partition it is a little more complicated
<warrior|atwork> is there someplace that i need to click to enable or something?
<wasp_ems> no it is not...i did it the first time i installed kubuntu..i just dont remeber how
<bushito> wasp_ems: you need to mount it as read only
<Xemanth^^> Xemanth^ i just see that sudo (without -s) is useless piece of sh**
<wasp_ems> ok how will i do that???
<Xemanth^^> bushito:  i mean :D
<Foodcoman> Xemanth^  http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/117272/
<bushito> Xemanth^^: dont complicate yourself use what suit your probs =)
<capotej> jpatrick: is it ok if i run the update while inside kde
<jpatrick> capotej: yes
<capotej> ok
<bushito> wasp_ems: you know how to mount partition right?
<wasp_ems> no
<wasp_ems> unless i right click and choose mount
<bushito> wasp_ems: OKey you know what id is your windows partition?
<wasp_ems> hda3
<bushito> wasp_ems: if you click mount it should give you an error =O
<bushito> wasp_ems: normal if it is a ntfs partition
<wasp_ems> bushito: ok so what should i do?
<bushito> wasp_ems: to mount ntfs partitions type on shell $ sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Xemanth^^> bushito: "ordinary user" :D
<warrior|atwork> anyone? no one? :P
<bushito> wasp_ems: or instead of vim the one that suits you =)
<wasp_ems> meaning?
<bushito> Xemanth^^: bushito is a newbie =P
<bushito> wasp_ems: the text editor you prefer
<_pieter> hi there, I need help with my display settings: I cannot select 1280x800 resolution on my laptop
<bushito> wasp_ems: you inside of fstab you should see how are yours devices managed
<Xemanth^^> i still cant understand why devs of ubuntu have made root pass same as user pass by default
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<Xemanth^^> bushito: ahm :)
<bushito> Xemanth^^:  maybe cause people keeps forgeting root password =)
<dell500> what's a good antivirus prog for kubuntu?
<jpatrick> dell500: clamav
<abionnnn> dell500: rationality :)
<Xemanth^^> bushito: hmm maybe, but if user pass is same than roots pass hacker can make email perl script which logs su pass and wipes whole comp easily
<Xemanth^^> different su pass than user pass makes linux different from win, that makes it speciakl
<_pieter> anyone managed to run 1280x800 resolution on laptop? (with 915resolution)
<Xemanth^^> -k
<bushito> Xemanth^^: thats why you should not open or look for unknown files =)
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: i have 1280x800 wide screen
<Xemanth^^> bushito: lol
<_pieter> Xemanth: did you use the 915resolution patch?
<bushito> Xemanth^^: =)
<Xemanth^^> bushito: 915 res patch ? what do you mean by that?
<Xemanth^^> fuck
<Xemanth^^> sry !
<bushito> Xemanth^^: nothing =P
<bushito> Xemanth^^: hehehe
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: 915 res patch ? :>
<dell500> i've tried clamav, but it didn't work on reg ubuntu (gnome), what's rationality?
<dell500> brb, gotta take the recycling down
<_pieter> Xemanth: after installation I cannot select 1280x800, only 1024x768. Wiki says I need 915resolution program.
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: i have Acer 5024wlmi with 1280x800
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: in installation you could select 1280x800
<sampan> Xemanth^^, i think you misunderstand ubuntu's root/sudo.  root pass != userpass.  by default, you simply cannot log in under root in ubuntu.  it's actually HARDER for brute force since they have to guess both your username AND your userpass.  they can't use "root" and your userpass to login at all.
<sampan> by default root logins are disabled
<Xemanth^^> sampan: hmm yeah but if hacker knows that dude is running kubuntu he can do sudo -s and put users pass in it
<Xemanth^^> or hack with sudo -s brute force
<bushito> sampan: common users use the irc username as their own username (O_O)
<sampan> ummmm, he has to have logged in FIRST to be able to use sudo -s
<sampan> so he still has to have your username AND your userpass
<_pieter> Xemanth: I couldn't select 1280x800 in installation. Seems a known problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i915Driver
<bushito> xD
<Xemanth^^> yeah, you just telnet or ssh to users comp
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: well i could O o
<Xemanth^^> _pieter: ah
<sampan> bushito, you can't stop people from acting stupidly in ALL cases.  but sudo is safer than having a root account
<Xemanth^^> _pieter:  i have ATI X700 128mb gfx
<_pieter> Xemanth: you're allright I suppose. But I can't get the workaround to work.
<bushito> sampan: =) you are right xD
<fusionfox> ...
<_pieter> I installed 915resolution and made a new resolution 1280x800x24
<Xemanth^^> nice
<haTem> has anyone gotten the Moodin ksplash engine successfully installed? I compiled it, the themes show up in the splash screen selecter, but when I try and choose them I get a message saying "This theme requires the plugin Moodin which is not installed."
<haTem> I did a ./configure, make, and make install... have I missed anything?
<paines> hi
<Xemanth^^> sampan: where does sudo log stuff?
<sampan> xemanth^^  you mean login attempts?
<Xemanth^^> yes login stuff :)
<sampan> xemanth^^  i'd guess in some /var/log file -- i usually just look at it in ksysguard
<sampan> the auth log
<sampan> it's pretty simple actually: sudo can do everything root can do and it deprives hackers from KNOWING (beforehand) one half of the login sequence.  hence, it's safer. as long as people don't give away their username it's safer -- and even if they did give away their username, that's still no more information than a hacker has trying to login as root on a typical *nix box.
<capotej> happily on kde 3.5
<Xemanth^^> sampan: ah auth log :> didn't never look into it in kubuntu
<capotej> thanks jpatrick your guide rocks
<paines> anyone using dapper. and kmail with spamassassin.my email isn't filtered et all.
<jpatrick> capotej: I thought it was rather basic
<capotej> ive been a linux admin for years, but im totaly new to debian
<jpatrick> capotej: I've been using Linux for like 10 months..
<Captainbraille> Hi
<evil-doer> does every media player on linux need to transfer the entire video file for smb shared videos, or can any stream them?
<cplusplus> can someone help me with a samba problem?
<cplusplus> i what to share files between kubuntu and windows xp
<cplusplus> i released a folder here in kubuntu
<Captainbraille> I'm new to linux, I currently use Suse 10.0 and I think I want to switch to Kubuntu, is there someone I can talk with?
<xatalinux> hello
<fusionfox> Captainbraille: everyone in this chat =)
<cplusplus> and in my smb.conf http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/zrfM2S97.html
<Captainbraille> Lol, thanks fusionfox
<cplusplus> i want that i dont need a passwd .... but i cant write thats the problem
<Captainbraille> Do you use kubuntu?
<fusionfox> Captainbraille: just shoot =p well try to answer
<xatalinux> i'm very new in linux and i will like to install syneptik package
<fusionfox> Captainbraille: lol =) take a guess
<cplusplus> any idea?
<xatalinux> can somebody to help me ?
<capotej> Captainbraille: i used suse 10 since it came out, and i switgoched to kubuntu about 2 days a
<Far^Side> how do I disable the automounting of CDs and DVDs in KDE 3.5?
<Captainbraille> I kinda like SuSE, I've had some problems with YaST, but I'm learning, and I'm using all KDE packages, so I figured maybe I should just go for it
<capotej> what problems are you having with yast
<Captainbraille> How do you like it so far?
<capotej> its ok
<cplusplus> hm?
<odez909> hi all
<capotej> its very do-it-yourself
<capotej> which i kinda miss
<capotej> how hardcore into linux are you
<evil-doer> i put suse on my laptop a few weeks ago and kubuntu on another computer just today. they both seem good
<Captainbraille> I'm having trouble understanding how to update things and files I can download, I don't know anything about linux, I really want to learn
<capotej> suse is way easier than kubuntu
<fusionfox> Captainbraille: put my name when you talking to me =P so i can check, and it is very good =P
<xatalinux> can some one to help me to instal syneptic package?
<capotej> if you want to learn then id switch to kubuntu since they have such an awesome community
<fusionfox> Captainbraille: if you talkting to somebudy else put his/her name =P
<Xemanth^^> _root [n=root@AReims-154-1-10-83.w83-204.abo.wanadoo.fr]  has joined #kubuntu <- i guess root means something ?
<xatalinux> i'm very new in linux
<Tm_T> I guess noone should irc as root
<Far^Side> Xemanth^^, it just means a root user
<evil-doer> altho sound isnt working yet
<_root> (im french) no it doesn't meen anything ^^
<Captainbraille> fusionfox: sorry about that, is installing 'things' (meaning packages and updates)  pretty easy in Kubuntu?
<_root> how can i change my login please
<capotej> yea, i would say just as easy as yast
<Captainbraille> fusionfox: why did you decide to go with Kubuntu?
<evil-doer> i just did an update and installed some stuff Captainbraille, seems about as easy
<Xemanth^^> Far^Side: well that i understood too, but isn't that little risky :D
<xatalinux> no body can hellp me ??????.........
<BlacKnight52> that's it ^^
<BlacKnight52> what's your pb ?
<odez909> how do you search for channels in kirc
<odez909> ??
<evil-doer> i went with suse on my laptop because its live cd had the most things working out of the box without configuring
<xatalinux> im new in linux and i will like to know how i can install syneptic package ?
<capotej> anyone using superkaramba inside 3.5
<Captainbraille> captej, I have a question about updating amaroK to 1.3.8 how can I?
<BlacKnight52> your on gnome ?
<BlacKnight52> so run synaptic by the gnome menu
<Far^Side> capotej, I'm using superkaramba im 3.5
<BlacKnight52> choose a package and rightclick+install
<xatalinux> were i can find gnome menu /
<capotej> Far^Side: how do you run it
<BlacKnight52> i can't really help you 'cause im on KDE :/
<BlacKnight52> but as i remember
<Far^Side> capotej, just started superkaramba I guess
<BlacKnight52> it on a bar in the top of the screen
<BlacKnight52> *it's
<BlacKnight52> again, sorry for my english, im french and im 16
<theine> BlacKnight52, is Synaptic installed by default in Kubuntu?
<xatalinux> k
<BlacKnight52> non it's adept
<capotej> you just typed that into run
<xatalinux> thanks
<Captainbraille> When I try to doanload Kubuntu it keeps stalling
<BlacKnight52> it's the same programme
<BlacKnight52> *program
<theine> BlacKnight52, no, it's not...
<Far^Side> capotej, yes I guess so
<BlacKnight52> moving from gnome to kde is quite hard :/
<capotej> i thought it was integrated into 3.5
<BlacKnight52> yes maybe
<theine> xatalinux, so you want to use Synaptic under KDE?
<xatalinux> i have olso kubuntu
<xatalinux> yes
<BlacKnight52> don't you think it's better to use Adept instead of synaptic in kde ?
<Far^Side> xatalinux, have you tried kynaptic?
<theine> BlacKnight52, no!
<theine> BlacKnight52, adept is horrible IMHO
<Captainbraille> evil-doer: what type of installer/ updater does Kubuntu use?
<BlacKnight52> why ?
<BlacKnight52> I use it nowadays & it's very cool
<xatalinux> i just install kubuntu 2 houers ago
<theine> BlacKnight52, have you actually used Synaptic?
<xatalinux> i don't so much about
<BlacKnight52> i've been using it on gnom a year before
<theine> BlacKnight52, anyway, it won't do any harm to have synaptic around
<BlacKnight52> and i prefer Adept
<theine> BlacKnight52, you're free to prefer whatever you want
<BlacKnight52> theine, sorry but i don't understand harm :/ ( im french )
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> can hellp me to instal one package
<Captainbraille> Anyone here prefer the Konqueror browser over Firefox? Or vice-versa?
<theine> BlacKnight52, there's no drawback to having Synaptic installed under Kubuntu
<BlacKnight52> i prefer firefox !
<paines> konqi
<BlacKnight52> ah ok
<fusionfox> i like konqueror
<BlacKnight52> ^^
<Far^Side> Captainbraille, vice versa
<fusionfox> =P
<Captainbraille> Haha
<haTem> has anyone gotten the Moodin ksplash engine successfully installed? I have tried compiling it and installing the binary deb package, the themes show up in the splash screen selecter, but when I try and choose them I get a message saying "This theme requires the plugin Moodin which is not installed." (on ubuntu breezy and kde 3.5)
<theine> xatalinux, still there?
<BlacKnight52> any one know how to play swf ( flash ) files directly under linux ?
<redguy> xatalinux: which package?
<jpatrick> haTem: what??
<xatalinux> yes
<redguy> !tell xatalinux about ask
<jpatrick> haTem: should work
<xatalinux> i don/\'t know
<jpatrick> haTem: restart KDE
<haTem> jpatrick: lol, I agree
<xatalinux> what is the best
<haTem> jpatrick: hm, okay
<Zappa> haTem: i had to reboot to get that to work, or perhaps just restart your x server
<theine> xatalinux, I would suggest to install Synaptic first, and the install all other software using synaptic
<jpatrick> haTem: I packaged that
<xatalinux> k
<Captainbraille> Far^Side- BlacKnight52- why fire fox if I may ask?  fire fox is the reason I decided to switch to linux
<haTem> Zappa: jpatrick: lol, okay I'll try restarting kde
<xatalinux> but were i can find synaptik/
<theine> xatalinux, look in the K-menu for an application called "konsole" and launch it
<redguy> theine: huh? whats wrong with adept?
<theine> redguy, I hate it
<BlacKnight52> there is no big reason but i just prefer firefox, its a taste question ^^
<Captainbraille> fusionfox, why do you like konqueror better?
<jpatrick> Zappa: "apt-cache show ksplash-engine-moodin" :)
<redguy> theine: hah, I understand... :-)
<theine> redguy, and I'm sure every self-announced usability expert agrees with me ;)
<xatalinux> k i open
<haTem> jpatrick: works now :)
<haTem> thanks
<Zappa> jpatrick: nice ;)
<xatalinux> i open the console
<theine> xatalinux, good, now in there, type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<jpatrick> haTem: see: "apt-cache show ksplash-engine-moodin" ;)
<theine> xatalinux, when you're asked for a password, type in your user password
<redguy> Captainbraille: don't want to make you go away from linux, but firefox works slower in linux than it does in windows actually
<Far^Side> Captainbraille, I just use firefox, because I've been using the Mozilla Suite for years, and now I'm on the team that translates firefox to norwegian bokml... also the other stuff, like extensions, tabs, etc, etc
<BlacKnight52> redguy > slower ?! i think there is no big differences
<theine> redguy, i think that used to true for the ubuntu version only (i.e. not for the binary one from mozilla.org)
<xatalinux> k
<Captainbraille> redguy: yeah I noticed that too! I thought it seemed a bit slower, my wife said I was just too excited about linux
<theine> xatalinux, does it look like it worked?
<BlacKnight52> theine > i agree
<xatalinux> is come somthing faield
<theine> xatalinux, say again?
<Xemanth^^> xatalinux ?
<BlacKnight52> does anyone now where can i find a file for "Scite" to color the flash action script language ?
<BlacKnight52> *know
<xatalinux> breezy-security relese
<xatalinux> is coming this
<BlacKnight52> nobody ?
<Captainbraille> Far^Side: wow, thats so cool! My favorite thing about Firefox is that you can move the search box anywhere you want , I haven't been able to do that in Kongueror
<xatalinux> and they send me in administration directory
<BlacKnight52> ok... :/
<theine> xatalinux, I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you mean
<xatalinux> k
<redguy> BlacKnight52, theine: at least you'll agree that it's slower than konqueror, won't you?
<fusionfox> can anyone tell me the link to install ati cards
<xatalinux> the comand is don't have efect
<BlacKnight52> it depends
<BlacKnight52> for the start yes
<theine> redguy, yes, although the difference in dapper is very tiny in my experience
<xatalinux> but coming somthing about breezy ....
<BlacKnight52> but while running i don't see the defrence
<BlacKnight52> *diference
<theine> xatalinux, that's probably ok
<theine> xatalinux, do you see something that really looks like an error message?
<xatalinux> and send me to go to the administration directory
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> what i must to do ?
<xatalinux> i install kubuntu about 3 hourse ago
<BlacKnight52> fusionfox : just don't install the ati's proprietary drivers, it made me kde crash :/
<theine> xatalinux, who `send you to go to the administration directory'?
<theine> xatalinux, what are the exact words you see in konsole?
<BlacKnight52> ( hum not kde exactly but the Xserver )
<xatalinux> ble)
<xatalinux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BlacKnight52> just use the fgrlx or a name like that
<theine> xatalinux, ah...
<xatalinux> bash: i: command not found
<BlacKnight52> xtatlinux > you must close oser apt-get programs
<xatalinux> xatalinux@53546F2Exatalinux:~$ is good
<xatalinux> bash: is: command not found
<xatalinux> xatalinux@53546F2Exatalinux:~$ sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xatalinux> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<xatalinux> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release [19.6kB] 
<xatalinux> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<xatalinux> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<theine> xatalinux, oh no, dude...
<xatalinux> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages
<xatalinux> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Sources
<sampan> xatalinux  O_O  please don't paste in here
<xatalinux> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Sources
<Xemanth^^> oh no
<xatalinux> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<sampan> lol
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release
<xatalinux> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release [19.6kB] 
<Xemanth^^> lol
<theine> That'll take a while...
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Sources
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Sources
<BlacKnight52> shure...
<BlacKnight52> *sure
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages
<Xemanth^^> yop
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages
<Xemanth^^> hows you guys doing?
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Sources
<Xemanth^^> meh drinking here beer
<xatalinux> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Sources
<xatalinux> Fetched 39.6kB in 3s (10.3kB/s)
<xatalinux> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xatalinux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xatalinux> k
<theine> fabulous, thanks
<sampan> ubotu tell xatalinux about pastebin
<Xemanth^^> xatalinux: http://pastebin.com
<theine> xatalinux, ok, then please paste the output of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install synaptic" over at pastebin.com
<theine> xatalinux, those are actually two seperate commands
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> thank you for help
<Zappa> make sure you havent got adept or anything else open (like another apt process running)
<Zappa> if not, just just rm /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<Zappa> -just
<Zappa> or rather /var/lib/dpkg/lock even
<theine> xatalinux, are you running adept?
<xatalinux> i open the link what you give me
<theine> xatalinux, are you running an application called "Adept" right now?
<ubuntu> hi alla
<xatalinux> no
<xatalinux> were i can find?
<theine> xatalinux, in konsole, type "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<xatalinux> yes it was open
<xatalinux> sorry
<theine> xatalinux, ok, now in konsole, type "sudo apt-get update"
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> comand is done
<BlacKnight52> where can i find themes fo deKorator ( KDE ) exept kde-look.org ?
<theine> xatalinux, did you get an error message?
<BlacKnight52> *for
<theine> xatalinux, great, now in konsole again, type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<xatalinux> tell somthing about breezy
<Tm_T> BlacKnight52: you haven't tried google? ;)
<xatalinux> but in the end is done
<xatalinux> k
<BlacKnight52> yes i've try it but it doesn't made a lot of resulsts :/
<Tm_T> ok :(
<Tm_T> but I dont know
<BlacKnight52> *didn't make ( thats better )
<BlacKnight52> ^^
<theine> Tm_T, using german keyboard layout?
<xatalinux> now is starting to run
<theine> xatalinux, does it download something?
<xatalinux> yes
<theine> xatalinux, good, let me know when it's done
<xatalinux> k
<Tm_T> theine: finnish
<xatalinux> i thing is finish
<theine> Tm_T, ah, I see
<Tm_T> theine: ' and  are next to each other
<vipersniper> what is the default root passwd in kubuntu
<theine> Tm_T, ok
<Tm_T> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<theine> xatalinux, ok, now look in the K-menu for an application called "Synaptic"
<xatalinux> but i don't know were is download
<theine> xatalinux, it's already installed
<theine> xatalinux, Synaptic is in the System menu
<xatalinux> yes
<theine> xatalinux, found it?
<xatalinux> thank you
<xatalinux> yes
<theine> xatalinux, ok, use this application for installing programs and updating the system
<xatalinux> k
<flowers> how do i upgrade firefox to 1.5? i tried to do aptitude install firefox but it installed like 1.07 or something. then i changed my sources to universal but that didn't help. then i downloaded the bin file but i'm not quite sure wha to do with it :\ i'm new at this linux game... obviously
<Zappa> flowers: there's a guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<vipersniper> i instaled kubuntu but no kde ;)
<flowers> thank you Zappa
<Zappa> does anyone know if it's possible to find all files _except_ those that match a string using find?
<vipersniper> whats hte command to install full kde
<vipersniper> not kdebase
<Zappa> kubuntu-desktop i think
<trappist> Zappa: find /path ! -name 'name'
<Zappa> aha
<Zappa> cheers
<nalioth> vipersniper: yes, install "
<nalioth> kubuntu-desktop"
* nalioth needs a new keyboard
<vipersniper> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> vipersniper: share the love (help someone else)
<vipersniper> nalioth, lol, i will
<JakubS> Riddell: i got rid of evil kded crashing bug in kdnssd-avahi: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120355
<Riddell> JakubS: excellent :)
<JakubS> i wish all bugs were so easy to catch :-)
<fusionfox> how the hell i install my ati video card T_T
<Zappa> add the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<fusionfox> ???
<fusionfox> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congractulations to Tonio on membership | test 3.5.1 on dapper deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Zappa> fusionfox: yeah, don't forget the sudo in front of that
<fusionfox> well
<Xemanth^^> fusionfox: well ati is piece of shit, get nvidia card if its possible
<Xemanth^^> i would
<Zappa> yeah i can attest to that
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<Zappa> certainly with cedega
<Zappa> cant play shit with my ati
<fusionfox> but it is my pice of shit T_T
<Xemanth^^> well its just ati
<hatake_kakashi> ati has its benefits, its just too bad that they don't have good driver support for linux
<Xemanth^^> ati=piece of shit
<fusionfox> and yeah i am trying to play with cedega
<fusionfox> >_>
<Zappa> not really, just lack of development on the linux drivers
<hatake_kakashi> well, either way
<Zappa> fusionfox: i pretty much can't get anything i've tried to work
<Xemanth^^> well ati's win drivers are piece of shit too
<Zappa> fusionfox: guildwars *barely* works
<fusionfox> who said SO!! >_>
<Xemanth^^> like this nice ber nice control center
<fusionfox> i play on windoes more better
<fusionfox> tha nwith a ati
<fusionfox> i mean a nvidea
<fusionfox> XD
<fusionfox> =P
<fusionfox> i just wanna install 3d acceleration
<hatake_kakashi> Xemanth^^: nvidia used to cheat to get consumers, they cheated by making programs used optimised codes, which makes it perform a hell lot better than ati :p
<fusionfox> doesnt mater if it is a pice of shit
<hatake_kakashi> s/used/using
<Zappa> fusionfox: well opengl works just fine in that sense
<Zappa> fusionfox: just cedega is the problem with ati
<fusionfox> hehehe i am trying to get cedega to work
<fusionfox> =P
<Zappa> i know, you said
<fusionfox> (o_o) wuuaa
<fusionfox> i want the 3d acceleration to work
<hatake_kakashi> fusionfox: its probably better off for you to get the latest ati drivers off their website, configure, make and install yourself
<fusionfox> work work work work work work work!!
<fusionfox> but can you compile on kubuntu??
<Zappa> yeah, its pretty straightforward
<fusionfox> i heard you neede some extra packages..
<hatake_kakashi> you need to get gcc tools
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<Zappa> i found a decent howto
<Zappa> ubuntu.com i think
<fusionfox> hatake_kakashi: can you tell expecific files please?
<hatake_kakashi> its a long shot, but its well worth the try
<Zappa> search the wiki
<nalioth> fusionfox: install "build-essential"
<fusionfox> ok
<Zappa> but let me tell you, even the latest drivers suck with cedega
<hatake_kakashi> Zappa: probably better than nothing I suppose
<hatake_kakashi> and I can't believe there
<Zappa> well yeah, but theres no difference between the ones in the repositories and the latest from ati.com
<hatake_kakashi> there's no smartctl in the repos.. not even in universe -_-
<Zappa> in terms of performance
<fusionfox> i just want 3d acceleration to work
<hatake_kakashi> Zappa: bah, well I don't have ati card, I have yet to probably try it out
<Zappa> well exctually not true, fgl_glxgears gets quite a bit more fps
<fusionfox> dont care how or when xP or by who O_o
<hatake_kakashi> Zappa: and yet they say glxgears is not for video fps stress test
#kubuntu 2007-01-22
<BluesKaj> MidMark, I think it's worth a try disconnecting the dhcp etehrnet card if you can't figure a workaround
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: i fairly sure it happened because fo the coping :(
<MidMark> BluesKaj: seems a kppp bug or something
<Thehound666> well most are videos, mp3s, etc
<Thehound666> can't really install those
<BluesKaj> dns maybe
<dope> somehow i'm almost using a gig of memory
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: than i can promise that was the issue but now where is it saved at (find that out fix your issue)
<MidMark> no gateway is the problem I know for sure
<MidMark> I was asking if there was another workaround other than disabling eth0
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: hold on a sec might have found someone
<CakeProphet> hmmm... so...
<CakeProphet> I installed kubuntu... moving from Windows. But I don't think my wireless adapter is *nix-friendly.
<gnomefreak> Mez: Thehound666 is having the issue
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mez> I'm not :P
<Minataku> CakeProphet: Tried ndiswrapper yet?
<Mez> I'm looking at it
* gnomefreak is going to eat
<Minataku> If not, get a real card
<gnomefreak> k ty
<CakeProphet> haha... you've automated the "RTFM" process... impressive.
<Minataku> If the adapter is Windows-only it's not worth using, return it and tell your friends to avoid them
<Thehound666> just starting ftp transfer to make formatting quicker if I must do it
* CakeProphet reads that
<Mez> Thehound666, can you pastebin the output of sudo locate .Trash
<grumbly> I am in need of help
<CakeProphet> I'd like to use what I already have if I can... because I'm lazy and poor and such
<grumbly> I have a belkin wireless g USB adapter... but I dont know how to get it working
<grumbly> I dont even know where to start
<grumbly> so, where do I start?
<BluesKaj> grumbly, just ask yer question
<felipelalli> Ol! H alguma pessoa humana aqui?
<BluesKaj> !es
<Thehound666> k
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<grumbly> BluesKaj: how do i verify that the adapter is recognized by the computer?
<felipelalli> No  espanhol,  portugus
<Minataku> USB adapters are almost universally unsupported :(
<BluesKaj> !USB-Wireless
<grumbly> felipelalli: voce fala espanol?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about USB-Wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grumbly> Minataku: NO!!!!
<bubu1uk> !es |grumbly
<ubotu> grumbly: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<felipelalli> grumbly: no, mas falo portugus. Talvez eu entenda alguma coisa em espanhol. O sr. fala portugus?  porque no canal brasileiro no h ningum.
<grumbly> ratz
<Minataku> grumbly: Well, there's a chance
<CakeProphet> grumbly, hmmm... I'm having the same problem actually.
<Minataku> I think there's a database of supported/unsupported USB devices
<Minataku> You can also check the manufacturer's site
<grumbly> yeah... i know there is.  If I can get it recognized in freeebsd, I should be able to get it working in linux
<Minataku> If you're willing to crack it open you can see the chipset
<grumbly> as it should be more supported
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<grumbly> Its the RA730 chipset
<Minataku> Hm
<felipelalli> ubotu: eu j sei, obrigado
<Thehound666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2484/
<grumbly> felipelalli: Un moment
<Minataku> That's not a good sign
<Minataku> Your search - RA730 Linux - did not match any documents.
<Minataku> Are you sure it's "RA730" ?
<Minataku> Theoretically, though, the default Kubuntu kernel should have the module for it
<tehpwn> OMG, skype costs money now to call cell phones!?!! wtf
<grumbly> /msg felipelalli
<grumbly> 
<grumbly> Tentativa usando translate.google.com. No  perfeita, mas deve ser til em comunicar seu ponto. Eu compreendo somente um pouco Portuguese, assim que eu seria somente mnima til.
<Thehound666> oh btw that 28 MB I freed...
<grumbly> bahh... sorry
<Thehound666> is gone again
<grumbly> Minataku: yes. the windows driver is the Ralink driver for 730-
<grumbly> ra73
<grumbly> should correlate.
<Minataku> Hm
<grumbly> maybe ver is different in my head... hang on
<bubu1uk> tehpwn: look at www.voipcheap.com for news bout skype.
<grumbly> Minataku: !!!!  CHECK THIS OUT!
<grumbly> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449166
<SillyFrenchy> hey peeps
<CakeProphet> Minataku,  Sure haven't
<surgy> i installed the nvidia glx driver from !nvidia and then restarted X and kde didnt start so i typed "startx" and it gave me these errors "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2486/" i had to use my xorg.conf backup to restore kde
<Minataku> grumbly: Nice work :D
<grumbly> Minataku: here's where I'm still confused
<grumbly> I wanted to know if I have usb discovery set up properly
<grumbly> so I can plug/unplug stuff
<grumbly> AND, I am a little uncomfortable with a kernel build...
<surgy> can someone look over my errors and tell me what you think please?
<Minataku> grumbly: Unplug and replug the USB device then type "dmesg | tail"
<Minataku> See if it talks about a USB device and whether or not it knows what it was
<grumbly> Minataku: step 1 solved! thanks
<grumbly> it does
<Minataku> Cool
<grumbly> AWESOME!!! RT73usb
<Minataku> That means no kernel building for you
<grumbly> now... for the rest.........
<Minataku> grumbly: Hold
<grumbly> the mesg says: t73usb->rt2x00_vendor_request: Error - vendor request error. Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -19.
<Minataku> Uh oh
<Minataku> That's not good
<grumbly> what does that mean?
<Minataku> Well, wait
<Minataku> Did it disconnect the device shortly after?
<grumbly> I did
<Minataku> Or is it still connected?
<grumbly> it is now connected.
<grumbly> is there a live DMESG util
<Minataku> Oh, plug it back in, and see if Linux keeps the device registered
<grumbly> like a watch command?
<Minataku> grumbly: Open another terminal and type "sudo cat /proc/kmsg"
<grumbly> k
<Minataku> Any complaining/informing the kernel does will show up there until you hit Ctrl+C
<grumbly> usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<grumbly> wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<foxbunny> how is Fiesty coming along? is it okay to dist-upgrade before release?
<bobleny> Hey, I ran this command "dpkg -l '*php*'" in the terminal, My results all had the letters "un" or "pn" net to the files. What do they mean?
<bobleny> !un
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about un - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grumbly> so it's got the device
<bobleny> !pn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grumbly> awesome
<Minataku> grumbly: Lucky you, it's working and it's using it
<fyrmedic> what command should I use in command line to remove gnome and all dependencies?
<Minataku> :D
<grumbly> ok
<grumbly> now, how do I configure the christ mouth head thing
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: man apt-get
<Minataku> lol
<surgy> minataku: when you get the chance do you mind looking through my errors please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2486/
<Minataku> surgy: Sure
<grumbly> CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6
<surgy> minataku: thank you
<Minataku> grumbly: As long as Linux keeps the device
<fyrmedic> foxbunny; ok and what is the rest of the command. I can run apt-get but it just removes the file gnome. not the rest of the files that came with it
<Minataku> Ignore any b?tching from the kernel unless it's rejecting the device
<BluesKaj> grumbly , did you scroll down to look at the exception in the case of a USB connection ?
<grumbly> BluesKaj: no.
<BluesKaj> about halfway down the page
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: if you type man apt-get you will get all the apt-get options... I think there should be a command option for removing packages that depend on gnome...
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: 'man apt-get'
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: wait a sec
<bobleny> No one know?
<grumbly> BluesKaj: I stopped reading when Minataku said I ddnt need to rebuild
<Minataku> lol
<sleepy745> I have kiba dock source files that need compiling, how do I start?
<BluesKaj> blame it on someone else eh ? :)
<Minataku> surgy: We'll need real info here, one sec
<surgy> minataku: ok
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: why don't you use adept or aptitude?
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: I mean, instead of apt-get
<Minataku> surgy: Pastebin, oh.... the last 50 lines of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grumbly> SWEET!!!!! IT FOUND THE FRIKKIN NETWORK!!!!!!! Minataku YOU DESERVE A PLEASUREABLE ASIAN WOMAN STYLE MASSAGE
<Minataku> Heehee
<bubu1uk> lol
<fyrmedic> foxbunny; because I am doing all of this via ssh tunnel to another machine.
<Minataku> grumbly: If I can help one more person break free of Windows that's enough of a prize :D
<Minataku> But thank you all the same and enjoy ^^
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: I don't know about those... :( aptitude is a CLI tool, you know. It just invokes apt-get to do the final removal/install...
<grumbly> Minataku: I am a mac user!  haha!  hence the FBSD, I broke free of windows 3 years ago
<LjL> foxbunny: no
<LjL> aptitude never invokes apt-get
<grumbly> I am just helping out my parents
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Minataku> Ah, well now you've broken free of Mac, too, which is even better
<Minataku> XD
<foxbunny> LjL: how do you mean NO?
<grumbly> nah... I love mac
<Minataku> Oh, lol
<LjL> foxbunny: i mean what i said
<grumbly> it just works
<LjL> no, it doesn't invoke apt-get
<Minataku> grumbly: They're worse than MS :(
<grumbly> yes and no.
<surgy> minataku: tried to get 50 ended up with 51     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2490/
<grumbly> they are GREAT when it comes to honorning contracts, tech support, and opening up source
<grumbly> but they are expensive
<foxbunny> LjL: well, it invokes dpkg, whatever... point is it is a CLI tool... like apt-get
<Minataku> MS never locked their customers into lousy hardware... yet
<Minataku> grumbly: Opening up source my ass, they want to close off all of Darwin
<foxbunny> Minataku: true
<Minataku> They haven't since they know the backlash would be tremendous
<yuriy> Minataku: well, i wouldn't call it lousy.. but locked in nonetheless
<Minataku> Apple doesn't want anyone getting their grubby hands all on their... *shudder*... Intellectual Property
* Minataku shoves a bar of soap in his mouth
<grumbly> Minataku: Point 1: lousy hardware is a preference... depends on what you're doing and how you do it.  Point 2: Closing darwin will never legally happen.  just because they want to do something dosn't mean they can
<surgy> minataku: have you heard about MS and Ford teaming up?
<surgy> minataku: MS is doing all the onboard computers for ford starting in september
<Minataku> grumbly: Sorry, I'm against the kinds of things that Apple and Microsoft do to their customers
<LjL> foxbunny: well that's true, but apt-get and dpkg are two quite different things. anyway as for what i can see of fyrmedic's question: if you're on Dapper, and you didn't use aptitude to install gnome, there's no command that will remove it *and* all its dependencies. if you're on Edgy, apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop should do that, though i'm not sure it works as smoothly as aptitude. lacking either possibility, i'd normally remove libgnome -
<LjL> that takes most of the stuff away
<Minataku> surgy: Ford has always sucked anyway
<Minataku> If they start sucking more from Microsoft's "help" that doesn't concern me
<Minataku> lol
* Minataku drives a Chevrolet :3
<manchicken> jarn: Did you ever get your MTP device working?
<foxbunny> LjL: isn't there an apt-get switch that removes all packages that depend on a package?
<surgy> minataku: agreed
<bubu1uk> hope app wond crash unexpectely and u'll have to restart ur fort then. lol
<Minataku> grumbly: True, the lousy hardware is a preference
<grumbly> Minataku: It's understandable from their perspective-  You've got 2 pretty competitive corps going after SIMILAR but not the same market, but only one understood that for a while.
<Minataku> They were better off with 68k
<foxbunny> LjL: is it my memory failing, or apt-get is a frontend for dpkg?
<foxbunny> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Minataku> grumbly: At least Vista doesn't REQUIRE a TPM chip... yet
<mikey_la> i uninstalled the openoffice suite & now apt-get is telling me to run "apt-get autoremove" which will remove the whole kubuntu-desktop package
<LjL> foxbunny: yes and no...
<grumbly> the 68k was an excelent processor for it's time.  combine that with some Eprom based OS and you've got a REALLY stable and fast system
<grumbly> also known as Amiga!
<Minataku> Hell yeah :D
<surgy> minataku: did you get my paste bin?
<LjL> foxbunny: the APT framework uses dpkg. apt-get aptitude and company are frontends to the APT framework
<Minataku> surgy: Oh, crap
<Minataku> No, sorry
<Minataku> I got sidetracked >.<
<grumbly> Minataku: osx 10.4 needed the tpm chip to differentiate between X86 and PPC chip
<LjL> foxbunny: yes, there is such a switch - command actually - and it's "apt-get autoremove". but it was only added in Edgy
<Minataku> grumbly: My ass it did
<grumbly> and I like the g5 processor
<grumbly> it's great
<Minataku> Don't buy into the bull they fed you
<grumbly> and hot
<surgy> minataku: "minataku: tried to get 50 ended up with 51     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2490/"
<foxbunny> LjL: doesn't that also remove packages that have broken dependencies in general?
<grumbly> I gotta buy into it, it's the only thing I have left
<mikey_la> anyone got any ideas on a workaround?
<Minataku> The TPM chip has no purpose in their hands but to oppress and destroy consumer rights
<LjL> foxbunny: well, packages that have broken dependencies get removed by *any* apt-get command (well, at least by "install" and "remove")
<surgy> minaktaku : HALLLALUYA!
<Minataku> surgy: Why is X trying to open a /dev/wacom ?
<grumbly> Why do I have 2 new ifconfig entrys...
<grumbly> surgy: yeah???
<surgy> minataku: im assuming it thinks my xbox game pad is a tacom
<Minataku> surgy: Hm...
<yuriy> mikey_la: is the problem just that it's telling you to do that? it's not actually doing it though right
<foxbunny> LjL: yah, now that you mention it... it's all coming back to me... :) Last time I used Ubuntu it was Hoary.... :p
<mikey_la> yuriy: yea. i just telling me that
<Minataku> surgy: That doesn't make sense
<surgy> minataku: the instability is based around my video card though becuase when i try to initiate the drivers is when i get the errors and kde wont start
<Minataku> All the same, unplug it and try starting X again
<grumbly> Minataku: it's not connectiong....
<mikey_la> yuriy: i could add an alias to avoid me from doing that
<Minataku> surgy: Oh, well there's your problem
<yuriy> mikey_la: make sure sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<grumbly> surgy: what card do you have?
<surgy> minataku: so if i reinstall my videocard driver now it will work?
<Minataku> surgy: Possibly
<yuriy> mikey_la: also workarounds: ignore it. or use aptitude.
<surgy> lol
<Minataku> It's worth a shot, at least, lol
<surgy> minataku any other possibilities that you can think of?
<foxbunny> fyrmedic: any luck?
<surgy> minataku: and im dumb founded that my xbox pad is being recognized as a wacom
<Minataku> surgy: X is a picky bit of kit
<mikey_la> yuriy: im looking to remove alot of the packages that came w/ the install (ie multimedia)
<Minataku> If there's some little thing it doesn't like it'll b?tch and moan and if it's bad enough it'll explode
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> surgy: Check the xorg.conf
<mikey_la> yuriy: im wondering if that will have any effect on future upgrades
<Minataku> I think there might me some stupid entries in there
<Minataku> Like someone set up X with a Wacom tablet
<levi__> what is a good program to shrink dvdz
<surgy> minataku: you want a pastebin of xorg.conf becuase i dont really know what im looking at yet (im learning but not there yet)
<yuriy> mikey_la: removing packages that came with the install will remove kubuntu-desktop which may cause problems with future dist-upgrades
<Minataku> surgy: Sure
<Minataku> That way I can correct it and give it back, though you may end up better off reconfiguring the whole thing from scratch
<yuriy> mikey_la: but other than upgrading releases it shouldn't cause any problems
<luck> why
<sleepy745> anyone know how to compile kiba dock? what packages do I need before compiling?
<surgy> minataku: of course this one works, its my backup that i keep having to restore to get kde back up       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2496/
<luck> why
<larson9999> any keytouch users here?  i wanna know how it set it up so that it launches for all users on startup.  and without that gui.
<Minataku> surgy: In that case, what's changing it, what's the change, and how do you stop it
<luck> why
<surgy> minataku: seams like everytime i install my video card driver and then restart x i have the problem, but if i run on my back up (the original) xorg.conf its fine but with no driver
<Minataku> Then clearly the driver is not working
<surgy> yes
<luck> poor minataku
<Minataku> There's your fault, the solution is beyond me, unfortunately
<surgy> thats why i say my driver is cuasing it all not my wacom ass xbox pad
<luck> poor surgy
<Minataku> I'd say, at least for now, don't use the driver
<luck> poor Minataku
<surgy> minataku: then linux is useless
<Minataku> As for what the problem with the driver is, I don't know
<luck> poor surgy
<surgy> arnt admins suppose to filter out people like luck?
<Minataku> On Freenode? Psh
<luck> why
<dwidmann> !dvdrip | levi__
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<surgy> minataku: a fresh install of kubuntu will fix my problem right?
<Minataku> The ops all hide themselves around here
<gnomefreak> surgy: we will
<Minataku> surgy: It may
<luck> poor minataku
<gnomefreak> luck: please stop that now
<Minataku> If something that's there is causing the driver to fail then reinstalling may help
<luck> why should I stop that?
<luck> poor Minataku
<luck> poor Minataku
<gnomefreak> because its not right to do in here
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas why if i use lynx/w3m/links2 i can't seam to login to my router
<luck> why doesn't Minataku say something to that?
<surgy> minataku: well i went over to #beryl and a guy there told me to go to this site and it had the beryl auto install script and a how to on installing glx
<Minataku> lol
<gnomefreak> luck: no need to spam the channel with stuff like that
<Minataku> luck: Well, could you please stop?
<Minataku> X3
<gnomefreak> Minataku: i got it ;)
<Minataku> lol
<luck> stuff like what?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> luck: this is a support channel
<luck> why
<Minataku> He did ask why I didn't say anything about it, so I figured I would.
<gnomefreak> luck: stop trolling
<surgy> luck: not a "poor minataku" channel
<Minataku> lol
<luck> why doesn't he admit he's poor?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-114-128.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Minataku> lol
<surgy> thanks gnomefreak
<esc_ape> chicago bears going to the superbowl!!
<dwidmann> hahaha
<Minataku> Does this network not have kicks?
<surgy> minataku: so im gonna try a reinstall
<gnomefreak> nalioth: Seveas any problems with banning java in here like it is in #ubuntu?
<Minataku> Who's dumb?ss idea would that have been?
<LjL> Minataku: there's kicks. and they're removes.
<LjL> there's
<Minataku> Seems like there's absolutely no point to implementing the second option
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dwidmann> esc_ape, so what was the score at the end, I didn't bother to watch much of the game?
* mode/#kubuntu [+d *JavaUser*]  by gnomefreak
<nalioth> gnomefreak: banning java?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yes
<Minataku> The 'ol "Why fix what isn't broken" thing
<dwidmann> and what's wrong with java?
<esc_ape> 39-14 I think
<surgy> minataku: but one good question: why doesnt ubuntu come with an application link that runs all the installation for the display driver? like "To install Nvidia Display click here"    it whould make my world and many others very much easier
<esc_ape> im from chicago...just finished watching
<LjL> Minataku: a lot of people auto-rejoin on kicks
<esc_ape> kinda drunk
<manchicken> esc_ape: Great game, eh?
<Minataku> LjL: Yes, but if you've banned them first, what's the issue?
<esc_ape> yeah definitely...we've been waiting for 22 years
<esc_ape> heh
<dwidmann> 22 years ... hahaha
<esc_ape> yup
<esc_ape> 22 long f'ing years
<surgy> minataku: but what if you banned them and they try to say there sorry and act good forever after that?
<Minataku> surgy: Good question, but I'm not the right source
<LjL> Minataku: if everyone who's kicked should *always* also be banned, then there would be no point to kick and ban existing as separate things
<surgy> ok just an idea
<Minataku> surgy: That's what's PM is for
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Java?User]  by nalioth
<manchicken> It's only 21 years.
<esc_ape> ok im out to get more beer
<manchicken> ^_^
<esc_ape> later
<K-Ryan> Hello everybody
<manchicken> But still too long
<surgy> hi k-ryan :)
<esc_ape> yeah...& im too drunk for math
<esc_ape> heh
<surgy> brb on my fresh install
<dwidmann> later esc_ape
* esc_ape is away: Gone away for now.
<Minataku> LjL: Indeed, but even if they autorejoin, the kick shows them that they're clearly walking the line
<K-Ryan> I just wrote a 5 1/2 page paper on Hiking >.>
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: why?
<Minataku> As for cases where they've accidentally dumped to the channel, a quickban is suitable for that purpose, it's not that hard to defeat autorejoin
<K-Ryan> Because I just love writing
<K-Ryan> No, English class =P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> But then I'm a bit partial to the old ways of doing things
<Minataku> Old as in late 90s
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Remember when web games were done in CGI? I do.
<K-Ryan> cgi?
* Minataku reminiceses
<dwidmann> cgi = common gateway interface = (usually) perl
<K-Ryan> hmm, no idea
<Minataku> Indeed
<Alarm> is there a way to see all the open internet connections running ? not the connections but the ammount of them. for example that are 50connections open. when i say connections, i mean connections that are created when entering to a webpage, or when downloading a file and so on
<K-Ryan> my 90's gaming was limited to a demo of Duke Nukem 3D, sega, and a bit of playstation
<Minataku> And whatever you piped in was processed and piped back out into it's own little page
<rance> remember when games were command line based and you had to type the correct words and the correct spelling since there was no "fuzzy" about the logic
<K-Ryan> I was only a tyke though, so yeah
<Minataku> I'm only 21 myself
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> 'put the hampster in the microwave'
<K-Ryan> 15 almost 16, beat you =)
<Dr_willis> 'get mail'
<Minataku> Dr_willis: lol
<dwidmann> My 90's gaming was limitted to my SNES
<K-Ryan> Dr_willis that thing was hilarious
<Dr_willis> Gotta Love Maniac Mansion.
<Dr_willis> Day of The Tenacle
<larson9999> Dr_willis: and scummvm
<Minataku> One word: Chiptunes
<Minataku> <3
<Dr_willis> amazing thing is -- ive NEVER finished any of those games.
<K-Ryan> Oh, I'm not sure if they work on Linux but you can always use Wine...
<Dr_willis> well perhaps one of the Leiaure suit larry games.
<K-Ryan> But 5 Days a Stranger, 7 Days a Skeptic, and Tribly's Notes
<Dr_willis> Scummvm lets ya play most all them on linux
<larson9999> i finished most of them
<K-Ryan> Are GREAT point and clicks
<Dr_willis> !info FOTQ
<ubotu> Package fotq does not exist in any distro I know
<K-Ryan> Must be played in that order though
<Dr_willis> !find amazon
<ubotu> Found: flight-of-the-amazon-queen, libamazon-ruby, libnet-amazon-perl
<larson9999> i love adventure games
<Minataku> Yeah, FOTAQ
<Dr_willis> !info  flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<ubotu> flight-of-the-amazon-queen: a fantasy adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 35682 kB, installed size 53028 kB
<Dr_willis> Im stuck in that one.
<Minataku> I gave up on that one
<Minataku> I got stuck then stopped playing
<Minataku> Never went back to it
<larson9999> rance.  yep, the best graphics card is installed between your ears
<Dr_willis> i couldent find the stuff for the tall-pygmy villiate
<Dr_willis> villiage.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> As for audio, a chip that outputs square, triangle and sawtooth waves
<Minataku> None of this fancy-pants sine wave crap
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> who needs stero!
<K-Ryan> www.reloaded.org is where you can get the games i mentioned, I highly recommend them to adventure/point and click fans
<K-Ryan> horror/mystery
<Minataku> Who needs a DSP
<Minataku> lol
<dwidmann> tall pygmy, isn't that like, a contradiction of terms?
<K-Ryan> Best played during them middle of the night, lights off, alone
<K-Ryan> dwidmann: lol
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  go play that FOTQ game. :)
<grumbly> bbl
<grumbly> Minataku: thanks for the help again
<dwidmann> wow, a hefty download ...
<K-Ryan> Well it isn't text based or anything
<dwidmann> 40MB, more than I figured it would be
<K-Ryan> It seems to have graphics, decent graphics for 95' too
<K-Ryan> the voiceovers though...
<mikey_la> yuriy: so when the next dist of kubuntu comes out, i have to reinstall kubuntu-desktop in order to upgrade? but for software pkg updates, i should be fine corect?
<Minataku> My current wallpaper is so awesome... XD ( Sorry, don't intend to totally sidetrack, but Komugi is so cute )
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: that's what mute is for
<K-Ryan> It just sounds a little off
<K-Ryan> It's not that bad
<larson9999> touchkey is pretty nice
* Minataku plays some Amiga chiptunes in uade123
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Hm...
<Minataku> !uade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> :O
* mode/#kubuntu [-d *JavaUser*]  by gnomefreak
<Minataku> Blasphemy!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!JavaUser@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<facenew> OT: a 30-min movie mocking kim jong il and his secret agent buying something from china: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=EE52D9ED01495685
<Minataku> <.<
<dwidmann> 30 minutes of mockery, is that just the previews? :P
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> I seem to be stuck in a room...
<Minataku> Ever play those Flash games by Toshimitsu Takagi?
<Minataku> Crimson Room
<K-Ryan> played and beat it
<K-Ryan> and viridian room
<K-Ryan> however its spelt
<Minataku> There's more
<K-Ryan> Oh, I played them when there were two
<Minataku> There's at least one more now
<K-Ryan> I played crimson room when it had first come out
<K-Ryan> I think so anyway
<Minataku> White Chamber or something
<drbeams> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<drbeams> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> I don't think I ever beat the latest one
<Minataku> Too hard
<K-Ryan> try the games i mentioned before
<K-Ryan> 5 days a stranger, 7 days a skeptic, trilb'ys notes
<K-Ryan> in that order
<K-Ryan> it will take a while to finish them all, but it has a great storyline
<Dr_willis> I did finish one of the RIngworld games ages ago.
<matt0507> hi, how do i find out which version of kde is running on my comp?
<drbeams> where is the sources.lst kept ?
<drbeams> kuake
<Minataku> drbeams: In a reinforced titanium vault, deep in the earth's crust
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> you have to take a minecart 50 stories into the earth
<Minataku> It's location is oft fabled, but never known
<drbeams>  /etc/apt/sources.lst
<K-Ryan> then you will find a room with two doors
<K-Ryan> the one on the left blows up if you open it, we haven't fixed that yet
<Minataku> One black, one green
<K-Ryan> You want to go in the right
<K-Ryan> Remember, the door on the right
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Wait... I thought the door on the right exploded
<Minataku> Sh?t, did we forget again?
<K-Ryan> Umm
<K-Ryan> Oh no...
<K-Ryan> I...I... sent my friend down there about an hour ago...
<drbeams> he is not your friend anymore
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> Man!
<Minataku> That last guy got pretty pissed, considering the explosion consisted of rotten meat
* mode/#kubuntu [-b /unop!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<Minataku> It's not so much an explosion as something really disgusting
<gnomefreak> wtf
<Minataku> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> lmao
<Minataku> I mean, it's not gonna kill you or anything, but you certainly won't be happy if you open the wrong door
<Minataku> X3
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<drbeams> morning Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!=?JavaUser@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Just hang onto it until you're done
<Jucato> morning drbeams
<Minataku> If anything constantly doing that is more annoying than the people you're banning :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<Minataku> XD
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> hello
<Minataku> Hi
<drbeams> i noticed that easysource has medibuntu.  for i386 ?
<surgy> so any tips before i try this again?
<CakeProphet> so... erm... I'm having trouble getting permissions for things.
<CakeProphet> on my default account... the only one I use.
<drbeams> is there a way to get adept to show just medibuntu packages ?
<CakeProphet> I was trying to access my Windows partition through kubuntu... but it says I don't have permission.
<Jucato> !ntfs | CakeProphet
<ubotu> CakeProphet: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> Doesn't OSX still use HFS+?
<Jucato> probably
<CakeProphet> but I mean... is there a way to simply eliminate permissions altogether?
<Minataku> CakeProphet: This isn't DOS
<CakeProphet> I'm the only one using my computer... I don't really want to give myself permission to do everything.
<Minataku> CakeProphet: Even Windows NT has permissions
<CakeProphet> ...and I don't want any restricting my access to my own computer.
<Minataku> Of course Windows NT has you gallavanting around as that more-or-less-root Administrator by default
<Jucato> CakeProphet: the permissions for NTFS is meant to write protect the NTFS partition because writing to NTFS from Linux is dangerous
<Minataku> Which is why Windows is easy to hack with simple email attachments
<CakeProphet> I don't want to write to NTFS
<CakeProphet> I want to read stuff from it... and move it to whatever linux uses.
<Minataku> In that case, CakeProphet seems to have a potential bug
<CakeProphet> it's a hackish way to interchange stuff while I'm making the move.
<Jucato> CakeProphet: anyway, take a look at that link for more info
<Minataku> If whatever isn't mounting the NTFS with proper permissions
<Jucato> Minataku: it's not a potential bug. by default, NTFS is only readable by the admin
<Minataku> Ah... that's kinda stupid
<Minataku> Especially on a system that demands root never be used
<niko__> Hey, i just installed kubuntu from the livecd, it installed grub, but i want tu use windoes as default OS ( im not the only one using this computer) Can som1 help me?
<CakeProphet> I traversed ye ol' file trees to /dev/hdp2  ...but it said I couldn't open it.
<Jucato> Minataku: ??
<Minataku> !grub
<surgy> cakeporphet: use kmenu > system settings > advanced > and then disks and filesystems
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<niko__> thanks
<inteliwasp> could someone point me to a tutorial on how to get teamspeak to work?
<Minataku> Jucato: How is the NTFS partition mounted? If it's mounted so only root can access it, that's a dumb idea since Kubuntu doesn't want anyone using root
<Jucato> CakeProphet: you really can't open /dev files
<Minataku> Oh
<drbeams> ah, yes, you can specify just medibuntu packages
<Jucato> Minataku: that's what sudo is for
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<CakeProphet> oh... so how do I access my other partitions?
<Jucato> CakeProphet: um.... the link given above?
<Minataku> Jucato: sudo cd and sudo ls over and over is hardly a useful solution
<surgy> cake prophet i told you
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!=?JavaUser@* *!JavaUser@*]  by Mez
<Jucato> Minataku: um... we're talking about GUI? so kdesu konqueror is enough
<Minataku> Jucato: Oh, right... I forgot
<Jucato> Minataku: there's also sudo -i if you want a "root prompt"
<Minataku> I do all my file administration from the CLI
<CakeProphet> well.... see...
<Minataku> As for externam mounts I handle them so I don't need to be root for at least daily access
<CakeProphet> I don't have inetnet access from kubuntu
* CakeProphet is in Windows right now.
<CakeProphet> internet
<CakeProphet> so I can't wget the diskmounter
<CakeProphet> thing
<surgy> cakeprophet you dont need internet access its all in the kde gui allready
<drbeams> what is that drop down thingy called, kuake something
<Jucato> drbeams: Yakuake
<drbeams> ya, i always forget the Ya
<surgy> cakeprophet: kdemenu > system settings > advanced > disks and file systems   then go into administrative mode and follow tool tips
<Jucato> CakeProphet: no need for that. either do the manual mounting (to learn) or use the Disk & Filesystems in System Settings, as suggested by surgy
<Minataku> Sorry, I constantly forget that not everyone is as versed in operating Linux as I am
<drbeams> is there a Cli primer for kubuntu ?
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Minataku> There better be
<CakeProphet> alright, thanks.
<Minataku> lol
* CakeProphet disappesrs briefly
<ubuntu> surgy: i got the script
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*|?=JavaU*@*]  by Mez
* Jucato most definitely doesn't recommend that diskmounter script...
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*|?=JavaU*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!?=JavaUser@*]  by Mez
<surgy> ubuntu: your k-ryan?
<surgy> pm me
<posingaspopular> uh join #dew again
<posingaspopular> pms wont work
<Cuddles_in_KY> ok folks.
<drbeams> thx Jucato
<Cuddles_in_KY> 3 days now, and still no luck getting ndiswrapper working.
<malik_> which FF is better?.........one from repos or one from FF website?
<Cuddles_in_KY> i've followed the howto on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 but it still doesn't work. can someone -please- help me?
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm on a dell latitude, using a linksys wpc300n card, if that helps.
<surgy> minataku: got glx working again
<mado> hallo / hello
<Minataku> surgy: Nice
<mado> can anyone please help me?
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> whats the prob
<sleepy745> does SuperKarama use alot of cpu up
<surgy> thank you
<mado> i hope i can explain it in english because english isn't my mother tongue ...
<Jucato> sleepy745: it depends on the theme you are using
<mado> some folders disappeard in the k-menu and i don't know why ...
<Jucato> sleepy745: some SK themes seem to be buggy and eat up cpu. some are perfectly fine
<levi__> can someone help me configure pidentd
<levi__> ?
<sleepy745> just liquid weather and clock
<mado> i edited the menu with the kde-menu-editor ...
<mado> and i moved a folder to another place ... saved the changes ... but the folder doesn't show up in the menu
<mado> why is that?
<mado> flaccid, ... can you help me?
<mado> or anyone else?
<flaccid> mado: i don't know
<flaccid> nothing you can do about it
<flaccid> unless you can be more specific
<Minataku> mado: What is your native language?
<Minataku> We provide a number of channels for non-English speakers
<Alarm> which application could i install that would show on my desktop info about memory usage, hard disk usage and so on ?
<mado> german *smiling a bit* ... but the germans and austrians couldn't help me with the problem ...
<mado> so i came to you guys
<Minataku> Ah, that would present a dilemma
<Minataku> lol
<flaccid> its not a problem you can help with.
<flaccid> unfortunately
<Minataku> Alarm: gkrellm
<Minataku> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<mado> anybody else who has an idea to solve my problem?
<Alarm> okie, any other as an alternative otpion ? :)
<Minataku> mado: Unfortunately, I do not
<Minataku> !xosview
<ubotu> xosview: X based system monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-9 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 272 kB
<flaccid> mado: there is no solution, thus nobody is helping
<Alarm> thank you
<Minataku> np
<mado> so what should i do now?
<Minataku> Move the folder back?
<flaccid> mado: you are missing kmenu items?
<mado> i tried ... but it doesn't show up
<mado> yes flaccid
<Alarm>  gkrellm looks great...thats what i wanted. thank you again Minataku
<mado> i miss a folder / an entry / an item ... in my k-menu
<flaccid> add them again or copy them for a fresh user who has logged in once and ensure perms are correct
<flaccid> kmenueditor
<flaccid> just manually add them, done?
<mado> here's the whole story ...
<mado> i created a folder in the k-menu ...
<flaccid> we have already heard it :)
<jarn> Hrm... Where is History in Konqueror? I can't seem to find it.
<mado> ok ... i'm not repeating it
<flaccid> jarn: press f9 click on history button on left
<jarn> flaccid: Thanks!
<flaccid> np.. that annoys me too. you would think they would put it in the menu
<Jucato> flaccid: it is in the default Konqueror menus. but Kubuntu removed that menu
<flaccid> really
<flaccid> um why heh
<flaccid> i'm on freebsd atm and i can't find it either
<Jucato> flaccid: yes. default KDE Konqueror has a Go and a Window menu. the Go menu has an entry for History
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> well i'm on freebsd i don't have a go menu
<flaccid> ujm
<flaccid> heh i'm not even drunk
<flaccid> i just realised i was on kubuntu
<flaccid> heheheh
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> i'll check when i get home :)
<Jucato> flaccid: too much beer? :P
<flaccid> not enough hehe
<Jucato> you can return those menus if you want
<mado> don't tell me that some of you are drunk too
<jarn> Jucato: How?
<elbridge> hey do you guys know how to set up a windows shared folder on Kubuntu
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html <--- follow up to #2 if you just want to get the Go and Window menus back
<mado> so ...
<mado> i will go away now ...
<mado> but before i do that ...
<mado> is there a way to talk to the kde-developers ?
<flaccid> i wish i was tiefenrausch :)
<mado> i want to tell somebody of this problem
<mado> tiefenrausch?
<mado> what is that?
<Jucato> mado: K Menu problem?
<flaccid> elbridge: kcontrol -> samba is best gui tool
<mado> yes Jucato
<Jucato> mado let me scroll up a bit
<flaccid> thanks Jucato
<flaccid> mado: being extremely rausch
<elbridge> i think i've got everything set up but i still can't gain access to the kubuntu machine
<elbridge> i used samba
* Minataku plays with an emulated Bellfruit machine
<mado> rausch sounds like a german word to me
<flaccid> mado: why don't you add the items and fix the problem instead of wasting your time telling more people
<flaccid> yeah it means drunk/uber
<mado> i already tried adding the items ...
<flaccid> i think
<mado> it does not work
<flaccid> but it also means the deep blue :)
<Jucato> mado: got to ~/.config/menus/  then rename or delete something like applications.menu. that will return the default K Menu
<mado> blue like in desperate?
<flaccid> mado: instead of saying it does not work. say what it does.
<flaccid> mado: i'm not sure. need to ask german producer, kai tracid about it :)
<Jucato> mado: applications-kmenuedit.menu to be exact
<flaccid> i'd just restore it like Jucato said
<mado> jeez ... the folder i created ... i can't see it in the k-menu
<mado> but i can see it in the editor
<jarn> Jucato: It says "Kubuntu has modified Konqueror to include features and settings that are commonly used, making the interface much simpler and easier to use. Some users, however, prefer to have all the bells and whistles." So did they add or remove things? Or both?
<Jucato> mado: let's first try to restore your K Menu to normal :)
<Jucato> jarn: they removed some, added some :)
<mado> i don't want to restore it ... not now ... it took me more than two hours to change the menu
<flaccid> i don't see how removing a way to get to history makes it simpler and easier to use :(
<jarn> Jucato: Is there a way to only put back the stuff they took out, while keeping the stuff they added?
<Jucato> mado: ok.. it will take you less since you already know what to do, but your call...
<Jucato> jarn: yes. that guide doesn't remove anything they've added
<BluesKaj> well, i found konq to be a much easier to use internet browser than previous versions ...I use FF mostly tho.
<flaccid> mado: check owner/perms on the files. you didn't do anything under root or another user?
<Jucato> Jucato: most of what they added are hardcoded so you can't remove them without much difficulty
<mado> i installed a game with the tool adept ...
<Jucato> er.. jarn ^^^^
<mado> then i created a folder for the game ...
<jarn> Jucato: The one on the page or the links at the top where it says "Instructions at xxxx"?
<flaccid> kubuntu forks a bit imo
<Jucato> Jucato: nah those are just mirrors.
<mado> neither the game nor the folder can be seen in the menu
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> jarn: those are just mirrors of the guide
<ubuntu> ^^!
<Jucato> mado: what game? some games really don't show up in the K Menu
<jarn> Jucato: Ah.
<jarn> Jucato: Thanks!
<mado> this one did the last time i installed it ...
<malik_> can some one tell me whats the best multimedia plugins and player to use in kubuntu edgy?
<mado> to be more correctly ...
<mado> currently some games don't show up
<Jucato> malik_: the "best" will be the one that works for "you"
<Jucato> mado: that's normal
<malik_> oki thats confusing because at the moment nothin is working satisfactorily
<sselemanluos> anyone know where gaim stores its logs?
<Jucato> malik_: ok, what's not working? what media are you trying t play?
<Jucato> sselemanluos: um... probably ask in #gaim or in #ubuntu ?
<mado> Jucato, ... you say it's normal for folders to just disappear?
<Jucato> they'd know better
<malik_> so i need sauggestion what kind of multimedia player for streaming i shud use .........to be able to play stuff from bbc /npr.org/ and also from ninemsn and msnbc websites
<Jucato> mado: no. it's normal that some games don't appear in the K Menu
<malik_> like how do i play asx file types
<Jucato> malik_: it really depends on what format those sites use. Kaffeine can do those with the proper backend. Some swear by mplayer though
<malik_> wma files
<flaccid> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<flaccid> worth a read for anything multimedia ^^^
<Jucato> malik_: for Kaffeine to be able to play WMA/WMV you need w32codecs
<flaccid> i like xine for video, amarok for audio
<malik_> not to be rude but all these help pages are for ubuntu nothin specific on kubuntu
<Jucato> malik_: not to be offensive, but have you read them at all?
<flaccid> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same codecs, just different apps to play them...
<flaccid> hehe
<BluesKaj> kKaffeine & VLC
<Jucato> !codecs | malik_
<ubotu> malik_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<malik_> i have w32 codecs but every time i click on a wma link i have to tell FF to play it with kaffeine and i have tyo do it everytime
<Jucato> malik_: then it's a problem with Firefox's settings
<flaccid> malik_: change default association for it in konqueror settings
<flaccid> and check firefox also..
<Jucato> flaccid: err... FF
<malik_> i have installed w32codecs as well as kaffeine as well as mplayer and also libxine-extra codecs
<flaccid> Jucato: might be good to set for system as well
<Jucato> malik_: good. but Firefox uses its own settings so you'd have to set it separately
<malik_> how do i do that?
<flaccid> most users use more than 1 browser eg. konqueror as well and open things from konqueror
<Jucato> flaccid: it's normally set by default to use Kaffeine. but Firefox and non-KDE apps are a whole different herd
<flaccid> yes
<Jucato> malik_: that's where my help ends.. I know nothing about FF
<flaccid> my point is why change it for firefox is the other behaviours are not what you want..
<mado> there is another way to describe my problem ...
<flaccid> ie. have to change for firefox, konqueror and opera...
<mado> when i open the kde-menu-editor ...
<mado> and change something ...
<flaccid> 3 different associations
<mado> when i save the change ...
<mado> the change can't be seen
<flaccid> mado: submit a bug if you believe the problem is kde an not you
<flaccid> better still search the bugs to see if it has been identified by another user first
<malik_> Jucato: if u use konqi then can u plz tell me how to play stuff from msn.com and ninemsn.com.au ?
<Jucato> malik_: give me a link with media from one of those sites and I'll check
<flaccid> i'm in australia too, that would be nice for me too :)
<mado> yeah ... i will ... thanks
<flaccid> !bugs > mado
<Jucato> malik_: anyway, most codecs are handled well by mplayer without need for additional installations
<hagabaka> why does my screensaver just show a white X?
<drbeams> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> so if you have mplayer/kmplayer/kplayer as your default player/embedded player for .asx or .wma, you're good to go
<dope> if i have an old laptop sitting around can i put linux on it and sell it to someone?
<youcan7733> I seriously need to recovery my AIM pass... what's the easiest way?
<Jucato> um... go to AIM's website?
<youcan7733> (I forgot what I put for AIM's info tho... )
<malik_> Jucato: http://ninemsn.video.msn.com/v/en-au/req.aspx?r=8&hf=1&h=http%3A//ninemsn.video.msn.com/v/en-au/v.htm%3Ff%3D39%26g%3Daaadf2bf-3708-4cd9-8453-7aab7fdca2ec%26p%3Dausport_ausportnews%26t%3Ds29%26mediaid%3D30698   ................  thats the link i am tryin to play in konqi
<Jucato> youcan7733: youcan7733: from Kopete? you can check the kwallet if it was saved
<Jucato> malik_: ok let me check
<malik_> it wont play niether in konqi nor in FF
<youcan7733> never use the wallet Jucato :(
<youcan7733> I need some serious hacker advice, but I would use it just for my pass.
<Jucato> malik_: hm... there's a problem... "This product requires Microsoft Internet Explorer 6, Microsoft Media Player 10, and Macromedia Flash 6. To download these free software applications, click the links below and follow the on-screen instructions."
<flaccid> hagabaka: its a bug in kubuntu
<hagabaka> is there a solution?
<flaccid> hagabaka: yeah but it doesn't always work
<youcan7733> my boyfriend is mad and wants me to have my old password LMAO
<phobiac> Jucato: What browser are you running?
<Jucato> phobiac: Konqueror.
<flaccid> if you google white x screensaver bug ubuntu you'll probably find it
<hagabaka> ok
<flaccid> it relates to acpi and is one of the reasons i left kubuntu
<I_Died_Once> I have a question, running Kubuntu on a computer thats got a nvidia motherboard....
<I_Died_Once> we need the forcedeth.c driver
<malik_> yes thats my prob
<phobiac> Jucato: Oh, wait, I misread what you wrote. I don't know how to help. Sorry.
<I_Died_Once> found it for suse and red hat
<malik_> thing is i can play msn.com website using FF
<malik_> but not ninemsn.com.au
<I_Died_Once> where would i put this file if i found a compatible one?
<malik_> and msn.com will load but playnothin if i use konqi with fake FF identifiction
<Jucato> malik_: I thought you said you couldn't play that site in both Konqueror and Firefox?
<phobiac> malik: That site is working for me. Are you missing plugins maybe?
<Jucato> phobiac: what browser?
<phobiac> Firefox
<Jucato> ah
<phobiac> I'll test in konq
<malik_> phobiac: which browser and which site u are talking abt?
<phobiac> Firefox and http://ninemsn.com.au/
<phobiac> Works fine in konq too.
<Jucato> malik_: remember that Browser Identification is really just a hack. it's not a real solution when sites force you to use a certain browser. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<Jucato> phobiac: how about that other link he gave?
<malik_> phobiac: what settings?
<erik_> anyone have any hints on getting Xgl running?
<phobiac> Which one?
<malik_> i cant play any video streams from ninemsn.com.au
<phobiac> malik: What do you mean what settings?
<erik_> I've tried with: Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer&&DISPLAY=:1
<phobiac> malik: Do you have the flash plugin installed?
<Jucato> erik_: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<malik_> yes i have flash 9 installed
<phobiac> Speaking of the flash plugin, I'm having issues with me losing sound completely on flash movies.
<phobiac> malik: Is your main browser konq or firefox?
<erik_> juncato: ta
<Jucato> phobiac: where are the videos on ninemsn?
<phobiac> There's one right on the front page.
<phobiac> It's got a picture of Trump.
<Jucato> ah ok
<phobiac> I clicked the play button and it plays fine.
<dope> what is VmSize in the taskmanager
<Jucato> malik_, phobiac: plays here too
<phobiac> dope: How much virtual memory you're using
<phobiac> Err an app is using
<rance> I have what I think is an *advanced* problem with sound in kubuntu, Ive tried with TWO different sound cards and in BOTH cases the sound card is correctly recognized by the system, and the right module is loaded, and even aver the channels are unmuted, there is still no sound, what gives?
<dope> how do i find how much ram each processes is using up
<Jucato> dope: I heard from a KDE dev that doesn't really indicate anything useful, like RAM usage
<dope> crap
<phobiac> rance: Do your speakers work? It could be hardware.
<dope> i have 101 processes running.  is that normal?
<Jucato> dope: maybe "top" would be more useful
<Jucato> dope: yes normal. I have 103 :)
<crimsun> rance: is the problem reproducible and in effect _right this moment_?
<phobiac> Well from what I know virtual memory is like RAM, but it's on your hardrive.
<dope> ah ok
<malik_> cud it be the reason that i have mplayer installed as well as w32codecs?
<Jucato> crimsun!!!! :)_
<Jucato> dope: you use Konqueror?
<dope> swiftfox
<Jucato> hm...
<dope> i use konqueror for file browsing
<Jucato> you have a lot kio_* stuff opened, I guess. nothing harmful
<dope> sometimes my windows are black
<rance> I have sound with knoppix so it isnt a hardware problem, and yes I dont have sound right now
<malik_> phobiac: what kinda plugins u r using with FF to play stuff from ninemsn.com.au?
<Jucato> dope: huh? hum....
<dope> with beryl
<Jucato> dope: aah... not a KDE problem then
<dope> beryl is so buggy
<phobiac> malik: Well that video was a flash movie, so it's the flash plugin.
<dope> yea i know
<malik_> i have flsh plugin installed
<malik_> shockwave flash
<phobiac> rance: Have you messed around with the sound settings in system settings?
<dope> is there some sort of program i can get that'll behave like a mac when you put your cursor in the top right it spaces all the windows out for you
<Jucato> crimsun: sorry to bother you....but you have any idea when Flash 9 final will be available in the repos?
<dope> anyone know what i'm talkin about
<foxbunny> any windows users lurking here?
<foxbunny> no?
<Jucato> !kompose | dope
<crimsun> Jucato: it was in 7.04 about a half-day after it went public
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<phobiac> malik: Do you actually see the videos and they won't play, or do you not see them?
<crimsun> Jucato: it will be backported to 6.10 probably tomorrow
<Jucato> crimsun: aaah. just have to wait for a backport then :)
<malik_> phbiac: i dont see them
<phobiac> foxbunny: I recently migrated from windows, I *might* be able to help.
<phobiac> Probably a better idea to go to #windows though.
<malik_> it asks me to install IE when i try it in FF
<rance> phobiac: yes I have tried several choices for "audio device" but no help
<foxbunny> phobiac: no I was just checking if there were any windows users... :)
<crimsun> rance: ok, are you currently running a fresh install of Kubuntu 6.10?
<phobiac> malik: The flash plugin isn't working then, maybe it's not executable.
<foxbunny> anyway, as a member of my local LUG, I've started a covert op kind of project
<foxbunny> it'c called OpenShare
<foxbunny> OSP for short
<phobiac> dope: Beryl can do that
<dope> yea i know but beryl is buggy and eats up a ton of ram
<rance> crimsun: installed it fresh today, updates applied, and some other apps installed but its a fresh install on formatted disks
<dope> and is slow
<phobiac> I think anyway, if I'm understanding you right.
<foxbunny> we systematically bundle Windows versions of free software whenever appropriate
<phobiac> dope: Only thing I know that does that. Sorry.
<crimsun> rance: ok, please pastebin the output from ``amixer && lspci -nv''
<foxbunny> why didn't Edgy come with Beryl/Comiz/XGL anyway? Wasn't it supposed to be cutting edge? I was a liiitle bit dissappointed...
<rance> sure
<phobiac> Berly is still a bit buggy.
<phobiac> Beryl*
<crimsun> foxbunny: would you rather have had a release that crashes consistently?
<regeya> whee.
<phobiac> Beryl is easy enough to get working, at least it was for me. The real issue isn't beryl(usually), but bad video card support.
<foxbunny> crimsun: no, but I'd rather that there was less talk about being cutting edge. It hurts the reputation.
<regeya> crimsun: "there's a reason they call it edgy dummy"
<foxbunny> I see Mandriva users laughing at us because of it.
* regeya winks
<crimsun> foxbunny: that's their problem, not ours.
<foxbunny> crimsun: so you say... :)
<regeya> people haven't figured out that *ubuntu == hopefully stable
<rance> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2508/
<foxbunny> regeya: aw, I have used many distros but Ubuntu is not consistent in that department
<phobiac> So I'm having an issue with the flash 9 plugin. In firefox, I'll lose sound on flash videos and sometimes they won't play at all. The only way I can fix it is to restart firefox.
<phobiac> For example, the music videos at fabchannel lose sound but keep playing, while youtube videos refuse to play (without sound) for more then two seconds.
<foxbunny> regeya: not to say that edgy is not stable, tho
<regeya> foxbunny: I've not seen a distribution yet that's consistent in that department
<foxbunny> regeya: try Arch Linux
<phobiac> Anyone having this problem and know a fix?
<regeya> foxbunny: I'm not changing my answer.
<foxbunny> regeya: it is stable even though it uses a rolling release system
<phobiac> Or better yet, had the problem and know a fix that worked?
<regeya> feh.
<foxbunny> regeya: hey, I'm not telling you not to use Ubuntu... even I use it
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'IEC958 5V' mute
<regeya> there are people who think gentoo is stable
<regeya> and it can be...but eh
<foxbunny> regeya: every distro has its own advantages... stability just happens not to have been on my list when I chose Kubuntu... :)
<foxbunny> ack, bad english...
<foxbunny> gotta learn that twist
<rance> ok, thats done, "Test Sound doesnt have sound
<crimsun> rance: is only one audio card connected currently?
<crimsun> (I only see one pci at least)
<rance> yes, its a 5.1 surround card, there is a card integrated into the MB but that is disabled in the bios
<crimsun> rance: is it a cmipci?
<foxbunny> has anyone used Compiz with KDE?
<rance> it is an AOpen Cobra AW-850 that uses the cmipci chipset
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Line' 80%,80%,unmute
<rance> done, no sound
<jarn> Jucato: Does Kubuntu take funcionality away from anything else, do you know?
<Thehound666> I reinstalled the nvidia card and now my OS feels like new. It was a bit sluggish too
<Thehound666> no more choppy animations, etc
<crimsun> rance: are you actually using the 'Line In' jack for speakers?
<rance> no, Im not using LINE IN for speakers, Im using the "Front" connection for speakers, LINE IN would be for a sound INPUT INTO the system
<rance> right?
<crimsun> rance: you'd think that.
<regeya> someone name a cheapo card which would nonetheless handle the fancy new eyecandy nicely
<regeya> I mean, I wouldn't know; alls I know is that, on OS X, when Quartz Extreme came along, the G4 I was using at the time inherited an Nvidia card ;-) bt I'm clueless on this
<crimsun> rance: however, the cmipci codecs have a quirk in which the Line-In actually functions as a Line-Out as well, and by toggling the output to 'Rear Output', it functions audibly. However, the ALSA code has it backward, so you actually need to use 'Line-In' for the mode.
<foxbunny> regeya: I think I remember people having some success with Intel cards... but I think they only come as integrated cards on Intel mobos...
<regeya> d'oh!  I'll keep that in mind tho foxbunny :>  I suppose that would mean macbooks would do well heh
<rance> ok, I'll plug the speakers in the other port and try again, any chance this bug gets "fixed"
<crimsun> rance: not without breaking other things.
<foxbunny> regeya: I don't know about that... but the fact is that Intel has opened the sources to their drivers...
<rance> so when I get real surround sound speakers, will they work?
<crimsun> rance: yes, but you'll need custom routing (ttables)
<rance> ok, thanks for the help, Ill have to shutdown to move the box to get to the back, but thanks for the help
<intelikey> shut down to move box....   hmmmm
<esaym> anyway to turn off automatic updates or change when to check for them?
<Thehound666> hey guys, it seems putting back in the nvidia card solves the rest of my issues with this OS, like jumpy icons that just about freeze, slow GUI loading but if anyone knows how to get a Radeon 9200 to work well, I'd be all ears
<rance> it my desk, it has a built in pc section, but I cant pull it out
<rance> it looks cool, but its a pain
<intelikey> rance yeah i was mintal picturing reasons for that..
<rance> I know, thats why I shared
<intelikey> or maybe i'm mental    idk
<rance> thanks for the help crimsun and everyone
<Thehound666> not too important. I did get the ATI for 3D acceleration though
<intelikey> !ati | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> i'm sure you've been there.
<intelikey> esaym i don't know what is starting your automatic updates   but yes there are ways.
<esaym> Its just all defualt
<intelikey> esaym you could use   pstree  to find what is calling it maybe.   probably kde.   if so kcontrol should have a way to disable it.
<esaym> I looked at the cron files and didn't see much
<esaym> hmm
<Thehound666> ok so I want the closed drivers in the case of ATI?
<Thehound666> I been using open for both nvidia and ati
<intelikey> esaym hehhe yeah but i've seen "default kubuntu" about two times and that didn't take long to change.
<esaym> lol
<intelikey> Thehound666 i don't know anything more than pointing you to the link     maybe someone else...
<esaym> I will look into pstree.  Didn't know about it
<esaym> intelikey you always answer my questions, thanks!
<intelikey> np
<Thehound666> just seems strange. I been having all this progressive slowness in Kubuntu. I change back to my old card and it feels 100x faster
<Thehound666> but thanks anyways
* intelikey would use the card that works.
<intelikey> :)
* Xerroz wonders why if feisty is for developers why all the packages werent built with debugging symbols.....
<dope> how is it that i'm using half a gig of ram?
<intelikey> Xerroz feisty for developers ?     feisty is the next schedualed release.
<Dr_willis> dope,  drive cache
<Thehound666> I don't dare try feisty yet
<intelikey> dope you probably aren't using that much.    free -m   look at the -/+ cache line
<dope> says 854
<dope> free
<intelikey> the first line shows what is allocated the second -/+ shows how much is used.
<Xerroz> intelikey, yes, however its still under development ('for developers'), so you would think, for the time being, the packages would be built with debugging symbols
<Thehound666> well suppose I could try feisty within a VM just to see what it looks like :P
<intelikey> linux allocates ram like a hog but uses it pretty sparingly for most things.
<dope> damn son
<dope> i want my megabytes back
<Dr_willis> dope,  why ....
<Dr_willis> if its not being needed by anythign else.. disk cache is the best use for it.
<dope> cause they're mine
<dope> what kind of memory manager does linux use?
<Thehound666> dope: unused RAM is wasted RAM when you come up with a memory allocation system. Something Bill Gates has not learned
<intelikey> dope the kernel
<Thehound666> you'll get used to the idea
<Xerroz> dope, unless your using large amounts of swap its not likely that memory isnt available for use..
<Dr_willis> pull out the memory stick.. and stick it in your pocket.. there ya go.. all yours...
<bubear> hey, I'm getting an error message when trying to use a flash drive (permissions?)... I'm an ultimate Kubuntu noob, can anyone help?
<Thehound666> I run Kubuntu on a Pentium 3 with 320 and also an Athlon 4200+ with 2 gigs and a VM with 512 MB
<Thehound666> it uses the RAM fully in all of them
<Thehound666> but still runs ok in all
<indra> anyone know how to setting the konqueror? i always gets the error message when trying to access any website
<intelikey> these guys with 2g/+ ram and dubble the swap  crack me up....    here i am with the same software and 98m ram no swap and no problems....   another box with 256m ram and no swap and no problem....    :)
<intelikey> guys just ignore it unless you start having trubble.
<Thehound666> the 2 gig pc has no swap
<Thehound666> :)
<intelikey> if things start crashing then it's time to look into ram usage.
<intelikey> the kernels OOMK works very well
<Thehound666> well it's important they know that full RAM usage is normal and Bill Gates is just backwards
<indra> bubear, maybe you can check by 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if your device have been detected
<Thehound666> Macs use full RAM too
<intelikey> OOMK=out of memory kill    fyi
* esc_ape is listening to New dawn fades by Joy Division on Heart and Soul [Disc 1 - Unknown Pleasures+]  [Amarok] 
<Thehound666> I've never triggered it, even on the Pentium 3
<bubear> it's being detected, and it used to work on my machine... it's telling me "A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient"
<Thehound666> that should tell people something
<Thehound666> :)
<intelikey> yes it should
<bubear> it just won't mount
<intelikey> i have on the p1 98m ram box  but never noticed it on the 256m box
<indra> try this.. 'sudo mount -a', but you must configure file: /etc/fstab
<shinigami> hi help.. i just upgraded dapper to edgy.. now i on my laptop, it won't go into kde...stuck at terminal..press ctrl alt f7 also goes to blank screen
<shinigami> what shd i do
<bubear> alright, I have the file open, what should i do?
<intelikey> Thehound666 and i've gotten the lecture several times about how "linux needs swap"   :)
<Thehound666> meh on smaller machines, swap doesn't hurt
<Thehound666> gives a large app room before kill
<intelikey> shinigami dmesg
<Thehound666> Linux doesn't overswap like Windows
<indra> check your device of course...
<Thehound666> called pagefile in windows
<intelikey> Thehound666 i agree.   swap is useful.  but not needful.
<shinigami> nothing unusual.. except one line that says Asus ACPI: LED (WLED) write failed
<indra> do u know the name of your device? maybe /dev/hdc1..
<indra> sorry, i mean /dev/hdc
<bubear> my device isn't listed in the file .. I think it's /dev/sda1/
<intelikey> shinigami you are looking for errors    also look for a logfile in /var/log/   kdm or xsession or xorg  in the name.  look for errors.
<indra> ok, open the /etc/fstab in terminal by 'sudo vi /etc/fstab'
<indra> and you will open it as root
<DaSkreech> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> indra vi ?    nano is the default editor in *buntu      more M$ pro freindly
<bubear> ok, done, it's not listed though
<indra> press "i" to edit
<bubear> i have it open in kate, though, too
<bubear> k
<indra> add your partition name and its mount point
<DaSkreech> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<indra> sorry intelikey, idon't know about 'nano'
<intelikey> shinigami find anything ?
<shinigami> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy ??
<intelikey> indra that's fine, as long as you are willing to hold their hand   but vi is frightening to the new user.
<bubear> k, i added those -- do i need to add anything else
<bubear> lol, intelikey, amen (scares the shit out of me, anyway...)
<shinigami> there's one more.. (EE) xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory
<indra> oo..iam the newbie in linux too...sorry
<intelikey> shinigami ok the wacom errors are normal.
<indra> if you have done..then press "esc"
<intelikey> shinigami try this command      startx
<indra> then type ":wq" and press enter
<shinigami> oh.. now i'm in
<shinigami> hmmm
<bubear> oh, i did it in kate
<intelikey> shinigami if that doesn't put you in a gui then it should give   EE   error messages.
<indra> may i know what you type in mount point, bubear?
<shinigami> i can log in my kde now....
<intelikey> shinigami ok but that didn't "fix" it.
<bubear> i do it graphically... i open up media:/  and just doubleclick on the icon
<indra> it's ok if you can do it from there...as I know kubuntu lock the root..
<intelikey> shinigami you need to find out why kdm is not running at boot time.     you can do   /etc/init.d/kdm restart      and watch for errors.   if none.   then it's an  "upstart"  error.
<intelikey> i would kill x first  and run that in a console
<bubear> it tells me i can't save the changes to the file, because i can't write to the file
<indra> that's true...so you must do it again by using the console
<bubear> ok
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> bubear ^
<intelikey> alt+f2  and type that
<bubear> alt f2 doesn't do anything
<indra> ..press "i"
<bubear> k, did that
<Ch1ppy> hello, I have a lexmark printer that I am trying to set up.  I have downloded their linux drivers, but I cannot figure out how to select them when I add a printer in the Control Center.  Can anyone help me out?
<bubear> k, typed in /dev/sda1  /media/
<indra> don't forget the type of the partition itself, bubear
<intelikey> or use auto
<bubear> what's that mean?
<intelikey> it's not partition type, it's fs type; but i'm being nit picky
<indra> the mount point maybe /media/sda1
<bubear> ok
<bubear> so.... /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bubear> ?
<intelikey>  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto defaults 0 0
<indra> type of your partition? maybe vfat or ntfs?
<bubear> i typed in /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto defaults 0 0
<intelikey> true.   and would want fs specific options added.
<bubear> is that what I need, or is there more i need to add here
<bubear> ?
<indra> ok..save it.."esc" and type ":wq"
<intelikey> bubear as indra asked   what fs ?
<bubear> ok, saved it
<indra> check in /media..is sda1 in there?
<bubear> it's still there
<bubear> but i get the same error message
<indra> ok..try "sudo mount -a"
<bubear> typed that in, but it didn't seem to do anything
<indra> now try to access your device
<bubear> here's the error message I get: "A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")"
<indra> what's that? anyone know? intelikey?
<bubear> i searched online, and found that other people have gotten this message trying to open cd roms, other usb devices, etc.
<I_Died_Once> how do i know what module my network card is using? and how do i change it?
<indra> bubear, do you know what type of you partition in your device?
<bubear> no, how do i find out (the device is a 1 Gig flash drive, MobileMate
<Menthol> ...IDO?
<I_Died_Once> yeah
<Menthol> Yo.
<I_Died_Once> digi?
<Menthol> Yar.
<indra> ok, generally it is fat32...so try to fix your fstab maybe can fix it
<bubear> k
<I_Died_Once> Menthol here is having a problem with her onboard network card
<indra> sudo vi /etc/fstab again
<intelikey> indra oh sorry.
<I_Died_Once> the driver ubuntu is using is retardedly slow, how can she pecify which module for it to use?
<intelikey> ah yes
<indra> intelikey, do u understand the errror message that bubear type?
<intelikey> hald error   fixing fstab is not the prefered solution there.   and the device is probably sd?
<indra> maybe 'auto' must be replaced by 'vfat'
<bubear> i'll try that
<indra> it is the flash drive
<Xerroz> is there a repository of packages with debugging symbols?
<intelikey> indra have bubear do a  fdisk -l /dev/sd?   and pastebin the output
<bubear> k
<bubear> no output
<indra> sorry, i don't know it,intelikey..lets help bubear...
<indra> what do you mean 'no output', bubear?
<bubear> oops, kidding, here it is...
<intelikey> search on kubuntu.com bug reports for that error.
<ryanakca> is ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 installed by default on edgy?
<bubear> damn, how do you copy that?
<bubear> sorry, ultimate noob...
<bubear> Disk /dev/sda: 1024 MB, 1024966656 bytes
<bubear> 32 heads, 63 sectors/track, 993 cylinders
<bubear> Units = cylinders of 2016 * 512 = 1032192 bytes
<bubear>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bubear> /dev/sda1               1         992      999813+   6  FAT16
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bubear> oh, my bad
<indra> ok..esc again and :wq
<indra> problem again, bubear?
<bubear> was I supposed to add something to the file there?
<Ch1ppy> hey, I am trying to set up a Lexmark printer, can anyone help me out?
<indra> so, you can access your device now?
<intelikey> bubear ok the device node is  /dev/sda1   so that part is correct.   but you will want to replace "defaults"  with  "fmask=111,dmask=000"   in the fstab.
<bubear> k, hold on
<intelikey> !printer | chippy
<ubotu> chippy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> bubear also    do mount | grep sda      and give me the output if any.
<indra> intelikey, can you explain fmask=111 and dmask=000? i am newbie
<Ch1ppy> ubotu: well I knew that, but I was trying to set it up from KDE's Control Center and having a spot of trouble
<Ch1ppy> erm, that was at intelikey
<bubear> i may have messed up... it's telling me the file is open somewhere else
<drbeams> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<HymnToLife> now that's some great feature
<HymnToLife> when will Kubuntu use GNOME ? :p
<intelikey> indra vfat and ntfs don't have a permissions bit so mount sets a generic one for the entire mount point   fmask is file mask and dmask is directory mask   the mask is the octal permission minus the mask   so fmask=111 means set file permissions to 666  and the dmask=000 means set dir perms to 777   that's full read/write access to all.
<flaccid> wtf
<bubear> intelikey -- "syntax error near unexpected token 'do'"
<indra> o..
<regeya> HymnToLife: kubuntu...gnome...you mean 'ubuntu'?
<intelikey> Ch1ppy sorry.  that's the best i can do.  maybe if Jucato is around.
<Ch1ppy> intelikey: okay, thanks
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: I thought it did already
<HymnToLife> regeya, was a joke, never mind that
<intelikey> bubear do ?    where ?
<regeya> !joking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<indra> bubear, is your device's mount point correct?
<HymnToLife> !kidding
<ubotu> You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<HymnToLife> rather
<regeya> meh
<bubear> i think so
<regeya> HymnToLife: there are waaay too many anti-KDE 'ooh kde is too ugly' who pop into kde-related channels for that to be funny ;-)
<indra> and did you check it by konqueror?
<intelikey> bubear oh.... :)    do was not part of the command.  sorry.       mount | grep sda
<bubear> ok, i did that and got no output
<HymnToLife> regeya, I use KDE since 1999 so I guess I don't find it ugly
<HymnToLife> it was rather a GNOME bashing but never mind
<Phlosten> i disliked KDE until about 2 weeks ago, not I have three Kubuntu machines
<intelikey> bubear ok.   did you edit the fstab and make the changes i mentioned ?
<Phlosten> not=now
<DaSkreech> Phlosten: Welcome :)
<Phlosten> DaSkreech: thank ye
* DaSkreech bows
<bubear> yeah, i got a message saying the file might already be open. when I pushed enter it opened the original version of the file
<Phlosten> I just Kubuntu'd a teacher friends laptop, he is wrapped
<drbeams> i compiled bluefish into /usr/local/bluefish
<regeya> heh, pre-1.0 kde user here :-)
<drbeams> however, i cannot get the menu option configured correctly
<bubear> i didn't check the mointpoint with konqueror... don't know what I'm looking for
<intelikey> bubear hmmm  fuser /etc/fstab
<HymnToLife> regeya, when was that
<regeya> here's some good gnome bashing:  "I use GNOME because it's preeeeety"
<drbeams> regeya: so, u r like 50 now right ?
<HymnToLife> I wasn't even 10 so no *nix for me back then I guess :p
<regeya> lessee...the 0.x days started, when, '97?
<indra> checking for the directory named sda1, bubear...
<Phlosten> i think Gnomes development direction has gone a bit astray
<bubear> but under the options for the device that's what it says the mountpoint should be
<bubear> file or folder does not exist
<bubear> when i check in konqueror
<indra> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<regeya> Phlosten: indeed.  there's some good ideas there, but 'options == confusing' is a bad precedent to set, imho...
<regeya> I guess I didn't give kde a shot until '98.
<Phlosten> regeya: my main issue is consistancy of look. lots of issues with conistant theming
<regeya> I remember viewing the MS Win98 press release in KFM and chuckling to myself.
<regeya> 'coz let's face it KDE met many of the Win98 goals.
<bubear> ok, did that indra
<regeya> even when Win98 fell short of the goals.
<intelikey> bubear does      fuser /etc/fstab    give output ?
<regeya> but I'm offtopic now, so I'm done. :-)
<indra> intelikey..i think i can learn a lot about kubuntu from you..hehe...may i know your email?
<bubear> no output
<indra> try again..hehe.... sudo mount -a
<indra> mount all device in fstab
<intelikey> probably not indra spam is something i avoid.  nothing personal.
* Dr_willis cooks up some spam pizza
<bubear> my fstab file reverted to the original version... should I change it back (I'm afriad I'm messing something up...)
<regeya> Phlosten: eh, I use QtCurve; my main annoyance now is not having standardized dialogs across desktop platforms
<indra> ok..i understand it, intelikey
<bubear> same error message after sudo mount -a
<indra> what error message?
<intelikey> bubear and you can do     cat /etc/fstab     and use pastebin.ca   to post the output and i'll have a look at it and post you a fixed version.
<intelikey> if you want.
<Phlosten> regeya: QtCurve is a theme yeah?
<intelikey> indra lets get fstab streight first shall we.
<indra> up2u
<xenophile7x7_> has anyone used any of the opensource virtual machine software, like qemu or bochs? and are they available from the repos?
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: qemu should be in the repos, i think bochs is too
<indra> intelikey, did you ever install the pebble linux?
<intelikey> pebble   no.
<indra> a distro of embedded linux
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: there is also the new Virtual Box, not in repos and I havent managed to get it to work :)
<xenophile7x7_> lol, ill avoid that one for now then, phlosten
<indra> maybe you know , ihave a problem with it
<xenophile7x7_> have you tried qemu or bochs?
<indra> it use the lilo
<indra> not grub
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: i tried qemu a while back, but found it too fiddly
<indra> i have installed it succesfully
<indra> when booting...
<xenophile7x7_> ok. im trying to find an alternative to vmware
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: i run VMWare pretty solidly now
<intelikey> i've installed slack5.0 rh8 rh9 mdk9 mdk10 ub5.4 ub6.6   but dialup prevents just installing at random.
<indra> lilo 22.2...................
<xenophile7x7_> id ont have $200 to blow
<flaccid> anybody know how to configure krusader so middle mouse button click edits the clicked file??
<indra> uncompressing linux..... ok,now booting the kernel.
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: VMWare Server is free
<indra> after that...its jus freeze
<indra> after that...its just freeze
<xenophile7x7_> thought it was a 30day thing?
<indra> forever
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: nope, totally free
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: they even open sourced some of it
<indra> in internet forum...it is because of hardware compatibility issue
<xenophile7x7_> hmm..misread yesterday then, ill have to pull i tback up
<indra> is it true?
<bubear> ok, it's in the pastebin
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<intelikey> indra boot it with  verbos vga=normal    and see what messages it has before it hangs.
<intelikey> bubear ok what's the url to your post ?
<bubear> pastebin.ca
<bubear> is the forum i pasted to
<intelikey> bubear it should show you the url so you can show us
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a laptop with both a wlan card and a regular ethernet card
<Hail_Spacecake> built in
<xenophile7x7_> awesome, thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> network settings config sees eth0 and eth1
<indra> intelikey---I must do it in console i think...
<intelikey> something like http://www.pastebin.ca/24827
<Hail_Spacecake> so how do I tell which one corresponds to which device?
<bubear> hmmm... i joined the channel named pastebin.ca
<bubear> and pasted there
<drbeams> Jucato: r u around ?
<indra> intelikey, maybe you can help bubear more than me...
<DaSkreech> drbeams: Seems not :)
<indra> intelike--do u think..it is because of my vga card?
<drbeams> i would like to add programs from /usr/local/someprogram to the kde menu, but they do not appear to be working
<justin__> anyone here ever mess around with kxdocker?
<foxbunny> anyone tried to install compiz on KDE?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<foxbunny> with KDE...
<foxbunny> didn't work, the wiki...
<foxbunny> "Composite" "Enable" is a no-go for 3D accel, and the option is needed by XGL...
<jperrine088> i had it installed used alien to convert the .rpms to .deb but i get a giant black box at the bottom of my screen
<foxbunny> jperrine088: you are talking about compiz? ok kxdocker?
<indra> intelikey-i have installed it in a DOM...and it must standalone...how to do verbos vga=normal if i must to place it in primary IDE first?
<jperrine088> kxdocker
<drbeams> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<indra> intelikey..are u okay?
<intelikey> not right now.  back soon.
<jperrine088> i never had a problem setting it up i compiled it from source using Suse but after swithcing over to kubuntu i can see the dock, but its surrounded by black
<intelikey> ok indra   what was it ?
<intelikey> lilo prompt  add the string to the kernel you are about to load.  ?
<jperrine088> ok i guess no one has any ideas
<jperrine088> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<malik_> how do i make Kate to stay away from opening file automatically when i click on .bin or .wma files?
<DaSkreech> Mez: Yo
<indra> i don't know intelikey...as i said before..i am the newbie
<indra> maybe you can help
<elyon> Hey... I've looked all over the place - how do I set Kopete to always put new message windows into tabs within just one window?
<DaSkreech> elyon: Sorry?
<larson9999> god made them win.
<rance> crimsun: Ive got my system setup with the speakers plugged into the Line In jack, and I dont have sound, anything else I should try?
<elyon> DaSkreech: Kopete (the KDE messaging client).  Right now I need to manually move all windows into tabs... I'd like all conversations to be in one window by default instead of separate.
<malik_> how do i make Kate to stay away from opening file automatically when i click on .bin or .wma files?
<indra> intelikey?
<malik_> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<DaSkreech> elyon: Settings -> Kopete Settings -> Behaviour -> Chat -> Chat window Grouping Policy
<intelikey> indra i'm sorry i was quite busy    had about five things going on at one time.   can you catch me up right quick ?
<DaSkreech> malik_: Check in the File types in Konqueror
<larson9999> ubotu forgot the hybrid editor xe.  that's the best :)
<indra> maybe..
<regeya> what DaSkreech said malik_
<DaSkreech> rance: Plug it into line out maybe?
<rance> DaSkreech: crimsun and I were talking earlier and I was told that there is a bug in the driver for my sound card and that 'Line In' was actually the right choice.
<regeya> that reminds me...need to update my file associations
<DaSkreech> rance: In that case I'm ignorant :)
<indra> intelikey--may i cantact you for questions about linux privately?
<adamwest> hey guys, i need help
<intelikey> pm   ok.
<indra> by what?
<rance> DaSkreech: admitting it is half the battle :)
<adamwest> :)
<intelikey> /msg intelikey blah
<adamwest> i dled ubuntu 6.10
<adamwest> then went to kde
* DaSkreech starts the batman theme
<adamwest> which wasted all of my 5 gigs i had for ubuntu
<cac_> hi folks
<adamwest> cut to the chase, i have this NTFS drive i unmounted and i want to format it and add it to the ext3 of linux
<Mez> DaSkreech, sup ?
<cac_> What is faster and more stable? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> adamwest: Anything on it you need?
<DaSkreech> cac_: No difference
<DaSkreech> though I hear KDE uses less memory
<flaccid> probably ubuntu
<adamwest> kubuntu is probably slower because of the appearance and stuff, no?
<flaccid> maybe
<adamwest> DaSkreech: no, i backed up all the stuff i need
<cac_> have you tried linuxmint?
<flaccid> maybe not
<indra> intelikey, my konqueror cannot access any website...it always time 'timeout on server'
<DaSkreech> adamwest: Qtparted
<cac_> it is really faster
<intelikey> adamwest cfdisk change the partition type then do  mke2fs -cj /dev/<node>   and add the apropreate line in the /etc/fstab
<cac_> and stable
<larson9999> i don't notice much of a difference.  however, there is a difference with xubuntu
<adamwest> DaSkreech: what's that app
<cac_> which
<intelikey> indra eeek networking.   sorry i'm network illeterate.
<DaSkreech> A partition manager
<adamwest> oh neat :) so i just sudo apt-get install Qtparted?
<intelikey> adamwest there is a gui tool for all of that  but i'm not a gui guy.
<DaSkreech> Yeah if it's not there already
<indra> cool.."i'm not a gui guy"
<adamwest> thanks, intelikey - :D
<indra> hehe ^^
<adamwest> but i'm a newbe
<intelikey> DaSkreech wouldn't "gparted" be the choice   i heard that qtparted was buggy ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah. Not that buggy
<adamwest> umm will it work in kde?
<intelikey> ok you the gui guy
<adamwest> btw it can't find Qtparted
<intelikey> adamwest yes
<cac_> newbies go to linuxfornewbies channel....
<elyon> Hey... I've looked all over the place - how do I set Kopete to always put new message windows into tabs within just one window?
<intelikey> !qtpatred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtpatred - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> adamwest: Might be installed apready
<intelikey> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<intelikey> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DaSkreech> press Alt+Space then type qt
<elyon> DaSkreech: All that does (that you told me) is group the taskbar buttons together.  I want all my conversations to be accessible through tabs in ONE windows.
<DaSkreech> Press enter
<adamwest> oh ok :D
<vursitis> i would stick with gparted, its a little bit more established and secure
<Hail_Spacecake> what's the command for finding out what version of linux you have?
<DaSkreech> elyon: Umm Ok tell me what you did
<cac_> uname -a
<DaSkreech> Hail_Spacecake: cat /etc/issue
<adamwest> ok gparted it found.
<cac_> that is the command to know the linux version
<elyon> DaSkreech: Checked the box for "Group consecutive windows"
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake uname -a
<DaSkreech> elyon: under Kopete?
<larson9999> gparted is better.
<elyon> DaSkreech: Doh... I think I found it... I went to the wrong place.  You were right.
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake also lsb_release -a   if installed.
<larson9999> seems folks are dropping qtparted like bad habbits
<adamwest> oh bw
<DaSkreech> elyon: Well Of course :)
<adamwest> *btw
<cac_> newbies go to linuxfornewbies channel...pls
<larson9999> oh, wait. people keep bad habits
<DaSkreech> glad to hear you are ok
<elyon> DaSkreech: lol Thank you.
<vursitis> i have had a few problems with qtparted, such as after formatting partitions, the computer not recognizing them as.. well there
<intelikey> larson9999 some
<Hail_Spacecake> danke
<intelikey> de nada
<adamwest> i worked with gnome and then went to kde because it didnt have so many applications... but now i see kde is kinda sucky. thought about xfce. what do you think?
<vursitis> i liked xfce
<adamwest> lik-ed ?
<intelikey> adamwest i think your first assumption was in error.
<cac_> if you wan to have more applications synaptic has at least 10000
<vursitis> currently, im using KDE, but xfce was great, it also isnt a ram hog
<adamwest> what intelikey, that it didnt have apps?
<intelikey> yes
<adamwest> i see that now ^_^
<vursitis> lemmie rephraze that <adamwest> i still like xfce, but i now have a computer that can handle KDE
<intelikey> adamwest do     apt-cache search kde | wc -l      some time.
<adamwest> u see, i thought kde has more stuff because everywhere i go i see apps with K bolded out... and the partitioning thing bla bla bla
<adamwest> no, my computer can handle stuff, vursitis, i want a fast and a GOOD environment....
<larson9999> nothing that says you can't use gnome apps in kde and vice versa.
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a laptop with both a wlan card and a regular ethernet card
<Hail_Spacecake> network settings config sees eth0 and eth1
<Hail_Spacecake> so how do I tell which one corresponds to which device?
<vursitis> ah, not that fond of KDE then?
<intelikey> adamwest fluxbox
<HymnToLife> Hail_Spacecake, sudo iwconfig
<adamwest> heared of that. is it good?
<vursitis> fluxbox was... intresting to say the least
<adamwest> lol why
<Hail_Spacecake> danke
<intelikey> depends what you like.      dsl uses it.  give that a look some time.
<intelikey> dsl=damn small linux
<cac_> you can use kde applications in Gnome and Viceversa
<vursitis> iunno, their entire setup was... well, very diffrent, (i couldnt get used to it) not that it was bad, but just not for me
<intelikey> cac_ yeppers
<vursitis> you have to righclick to access any kind of menu in fluxbox
<vursitis> there really is no GUI
<DaSkreech> adamwest: What are you looking for?
<intelikey> vursitis no you can have a menu button on a task bar if you like
<vursitis> well i never got around to configuring it to be honest, i was running it from a live CD
<intelikey> makes a lot of differance.
<vursitis> yeah
<vursitis> probally should have mentioned that
<adamwest> well, DaSkreech, i used gnome until now and the only problem i had was this error with the keyboard stuff and other things, possibly less "user friendly" than kde. but kde is rather sucky now that i use it. especially konquerer. plus, it loads applications SO SLOWLY D: so now i want to know for sure what environment i should use... i have 512RAM and 1300mhz comp. xfce is supposed to be for slow computers, but i dont think my comp is that weak.
<xenophile7x7_> Phlosten, are you still around?
<intelikey> and don't get me wrong.  i'm not pushing flux.   i actually like bb and twm   but flux is based on bb so i thought i'd mention it.
<vursitis> gnome almost has a... restrictive interface in my opinion
<intelikey> bb=blackbox
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah
<Hail_Spacecake> I noticed the same thing, vurs
<adamwest> me 2
<Hail_Spacecake> I will say though, that Gnometris is superior to every KDE tetris game I've tried :)
<adamwest> ^_^
<vursitis> lol, well then, we have found the determining factor
<intelikey> gnome can be configured to give much more than it does....   i just don't like it... don't even really know why.
<vursitis> if it runst tetris better, it is better
<cac_> have you tried l.f.s?
<adamwest> lfs?
<vursitis> never heard of it
<intelikey> linux from scratch ?
<cac_> yeah
<vursitis> oh, that sounds intresting
<intelikey> if you like playing with the system....
<adamwest> wow
<cac_> you can start designing your own linux enviroment from zero
* intelikey make l,f,s out of kubuntu   :)
<vursitis> lfs... i might have to look into that, sounds like a fun project
<Jucato> fun?
<adamwest> umm a bit offtopic here, guys ---- but gparted won't let me resize my default ext3 (obviously) because it's being used. how can i resize it without using it? :\
<vursitis> fun and tedious, they go hand in hand
<intelikey> anyone here like gentoo ?
<cac_> www.linuxfromscratch.org
<intelikey> not the distro   the app.
* Jucato kicks intelikey
<intelikey> Jucato easy.
<Jucato> hm... easyubuntu supporter... really....
<mikey_la> how can i permantly add the cdrom0 icon to my desktop even though there is no media in the drive?
<Jucato> intelikey: yep, easy :)
<intelikey> adamwest you don't need to resize it mount the new space on /home   ...
<intelikey> kills two birds with one rock
<adamwest> intelikey it will marge automatically?
<intelikey> adamwest no you will need to mount it first some place else and copy all your /home stuff over then umount it and mount it on /home          if that's what you are asking ?
<intelikey>  marge automatically?    could be asking if it will add the free space to the running system.  yes it will
<Hail_Spacecake> does kubuntu come with network-admin by default?
<surgy> i remeber from back in the day a little crappy benchmark with glxgears, anyone remember the command to make it output the frames per second?
<intelikey> it will also make it so you can reinstall without wiping out your home partition.
<matthew0507> i need help, my kubuntu fail to load the graphical interface, after seeing the loading bars goes to full i get kicked back to dos again. i even tried to to reinstall kde by typing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktopbut it still wont load for me, can anyone help?
<adamwest> umm maybe i ought to explain to myself again ^_^ intelikey, i have a locked ext3 that linux is now using, an unallocated space and swap.. i want to add the unallocated to the ext3..
<intelikey> a thing that *buntu users find very useful i might add.
<intelikey> matthew0507 dos   hehhe
<vursitis> i would recomend using a seperate partition for your home folder, that has gotten me out of a few jams
<intelikey> matthew0507 you mean bash.  the console    a tty console bash prompt.
<HymnToLife> bah is not the console, it's the shell...
<vursitis> reinstall the OS without loosing any of your settings
<HymnToLife> bash*
<matthew0507> yeah it reads matthew-desktop tty1:
<vursitis> or files
<adamwest> oh great idea
<intelikey> matthew0507 run startx and see if x is broken or if it's just kdm
<adamwest> but can i change my home without reinstalling the os?
<vursitis> just give it the /home mount point
<surgy> matther0507: what operating system are you trying to run?
<matthew0507> im trying to run kubuntu
<intelikey> HymnToLife good point.  could be dash couldn't it.
<vursitis> is it on a seperate partition?
<surgy> then why do you have DOS on that partition?
<intelikey> matthew0507 run startx and see if x is broken or if it's just kdm
<HymnToLife> intelikey, could also be csh, zsh, esh...
<intelikey> HymnToLife not as likely tho
<adamwest> what, vursitis?
<matthew0507> how do i run startx? just type "startx"? im a complete newbie
<HymnToLife> matthew0507, yep
<vursitis> woops, sorry, stated that wrong
<intelikey> yes
<vursitis> lemmie repraze that
<matthew0507> surgy:  i meant the console, sorry i got confused with dos >,< its on a diff partition
<surgy> matthew0507: yes type startx and then bring us the error codes someone can help
<matthew0507> ok im going to reboot and come back soon.
<vursitis> you can change your home directory... but that requires alot of resizing other tedious things that really aren't to stable
<intelikey> matthew0507 it's ok,  i just like to poke fun at  DOS   sorry if that causes any trubble.
<vursitis> i would recomend backing everything up first
<vursitis> or creating an image of your comp first
<adamwest> did that before i formatted :D
<vursitis> oh perfect
<intelikey> DOS = disk operating system    there have been at least 4 makers of  DOS   that i know of.
<vursitis> do you have everything that you need to save?
<intelikey> with several releases from each
<adamwest> hu? i dont want to reinstall the os because i fixed ADSL modem stuff and language stuff... i dont wanna do that again any time soon ^_^
<adamwest> all i want to do is add the unallocated space to the default ext3... D:
<vursitis> like i said, that requires unstable resizing
<adamwest> bah
<adamwest> so what are my options
<vursitis> i have never had good luck with resizing partitions, even if the unallocated space is at the end of the drive
<vursitis> and all your doing is expanding the partition
<intelikey> adamwest then all the more reason to add the new partition rather than resizing the old   you can copy the config files to your home and thus save the setup time if anything were to happen.
<vursitis> how much space is unallocated?
<Phlosten> xenophile7x7_: here now
<adamwest> ... 32.38 gb
<adamwest> :)
<vursitis> ouch
<intelikey> adamwest 32g looks like a good size for /home  :)
<vursitis> yeah, i agree with intelikely, i would just add it as a new partition through gparted
<adamwest> think of the pain in backing that up ^_^
<CakeProphet> hrm...
<vursitis> yep, it does
<CakeProphet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy mentions using apt-get to isntall a ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 package...
<CakeProphet> but I don't.. have that. (according to bash)
<vursitis> use it as your home folder, or even just extra storage space
<intelikey> adamwest backing what up ?   the 32g ?    or all your configs ?
<adamwest> the 32
<intelikey> yeah.
<intelikey> an external hd would make it easy.
<adamwest> so i dont want to make mistakes here... i create a new partition in the unallocated space, and mount it to /home? won't that erase what's in home?
<adamwest> the reason i wanted to marge it is because all the packages or enviroments are installed to the original ext3. i want to have more space for that kinda stuff
<vursitis> no, but that might actually confuse the machine... 2 home directories
<vursitis> you know what, i would do this, just give it like a hda2 directory
<adamwest> i have no idea how ubuntu took 4gigs :|
<intelikey> adamwest you make a new partition   format it   mount it in /media  copy /home/* to /media/   umount /media and mount it to /home  then edit fstab so that it mounts it there for you from now on
* CakeProphet cries.
<vursitis> it does allocate some space for the root user
<intelikey> vursitis 10% ?
<vursitis> yep
<intelikey> 5% ?    which is default ?
<vursitis> 5-10%
<vursitis> yes, 5 is usualy default
<intelikey> i always set it to 0%
<adamwest> intelikey, i want ubuntu to use that extra space for the packages and stuff as well .. not only home  :\
<vursitis> on the new media, yeah set it to 0
<cac_> How can you enter other computer with k-ubuntu?
<cac_> Has anyone tried to connect with another computer?
<vursitis> you using ssh?
<vursitis> cac
<intelikey> adamwest make a partition the size you want to allocate for new software +3g   and mount it /usr  the rest on /home   ?    but there are a thousand ways to do things like that.     if you are intent on streaching the root partition use the gparted cd
<intelikey> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<intelikey> there   ^
<adamwest> thanks, i know what that is :D umm with the livecd i could resize the linux ext3 without damaging the data?
<intelikey> and i make no claim that it will not hose the system.
<adamwest> oh
<intelikey> should i repete that ?     you have my word that if it destroies all data on the computer it has nothing to do with me....
<matthew0507> hi, im back. my kubuntu graphical interface stopped loading so i ran startx and heres what i got from the console terminal: fatal server error: no screens found. xio: fatal IO error 104
<adamwest> lol ok
<adamwest> man this sucks
<adamwest> btw is 500mb for swap is enough? [again offtopic] 
<adamwest> *ignore the second "is"
<intelikey> matthew0507 ok you'll need to reconfigure xorg.     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> adamwest i don't use swap.
<adamwest> hu. thought it's a must
<vursitis> eh, i really would avoid resizing
<intelikey> you thought it.  but that didn't make it true.
<intelikey> adamwest how much ram do you have ?
<adamwest> 512
<matthew0507> ty intelikey, will give it a try.
<intelikey> then yes 520m swap should be plenty
<adamwest> neat
<intelikey> matthew0507
<vursitis> eh, adamwest i would honestly avoid resizing, thats an easy way to destroy all data on your HD
<vursitis> its just not well supported...
<intelikey> matthew0507  if it doesn't work    you didn't answer something correctly.   do it again until you get it right.
<vursitis> or stable
<adamwest> vursitis so my only option is to reinstall everything ? D:
<vursitis> well i wouldn't reinstall everything
<matthew0507> sure, i'll be back. ty again :)
<inteliwasp> could someone point me to a tutorial on how to get teamspeak to work?
<vursitis> like i said, just add it as another partition
<vursitis> and for swap i would use about a gig
<intelikey> adamwest you could migrate the install to a new partition....
<adamwest> how
<intelikey> make and format the partition then copy everything over and edit fstab to reflect the new root device  and reinstall grub
<adamwest> .. and in newbe-ish?
<vursitis> migrates are just about as bad as resizing, they just arent that stable, and there is no garauntee that everything will remain intact
<adamwest> :)
<justin_> is anyone here using one of intels laptop chipsets?
<intelikey> imo that would be the easiest.   you would have the old install to fall back on until you were sure you got everything correct
<vursitis> there is about a 50% chance of resizes and migrations being sucessfull, and everything still remaining bootable
<intelikey> adamwest you can make a partition on the empty space     right ?
<adamwest> yeah
<vursitis> do it, just allocate it as a new media device and just use it as extra storage space, that honestly will be your safest bet on not having to reinstall everything
<intelikey> the format command would look something like     sudo mke2fs -cj /dev/hda1        notice that hda1 is an example   be sure you know the correct address.
<adamwest> but vursitis, i told u guys -- i need the extra space for the environment packages and stuff.. not docs and such
<adamwest> and intelikey i have gparted installed
<intelikey> vursitis that doesn't fit the demands.
<vursitis> oh, i dont think i got that part
<vursitis> im sorry
<adamwest> np :)
<vursitis> ok well that changes things
<adamwest> lol
<vursitis> is the unallocated space at the begaining or end of your HD
<adamwest> end i think
<adamwest> sec
<adamwest> yup. end.
<intelikey> doesn't matter where.
<vursitis> alright... well, then, i guess your best and safest option would be to resize
<intelikey> just be sure you know the address.        hda6  for example.
<vursitis> do you have gparted?
<adamwest> lol all you guys said resizing won't be safe
<adamwest> and i have gparted vursitis
<intelikey> it's not.
<intelikey> not on a running system.
<vursitis> well no, its not safe, but if you need it for config files, resizing is safer than migrating
<intelikey> vursitis what about migrating to the new partition.... simple fast safe.
<adamwest> if i run this gparted livecd, itll allow me to resize the partition?
<vursitis> only problem with that, is, i have done a few migrations, and for some reason, none of the migrated partitions have ever kept their bootable status
<vursitis> if it was just docs, it would be safer, but when your dealing with bootable partitions, it seems to have a hard time retaining that status
<intelikey> vursitis i'v never had any problem with that.
<vursitis> hm, well i must have been doing somthing wrong then, i mean you can give it a try
<mcrandello> boot managers on the mbr and not updating it's config could do that
<vursitis> but but i dont want to be blamed for any loss of data
<dwidmann> :) and my internet works again!
<mcrandello> keep the numbers written down and in theory you can re-resize the partition perhaps
<adamwest> SO WHAT SHOULD I DO D:
<vursitis> my opinion, resize
<mcrandello> full backup followed by flatten and reimage on the new partition (sorry, I just got here)
<intelikey> i've already stated mine.     so take your pick.
<mcrandello> either way I'd be backing up anything important whatever you decide
<vursitis> now its just whichever you would feel more comfortable/capable of doing
<vursitis> i agree
<vursitis> i think he said he has already backed everything up
<adamwest> yeah, i dont have anything important... it's just pain in the ass to get all the internet adsl settings and language stuff back :(
<intelikey> actually he said there were configs he didn't want to have to redo
<vursitis> yeah, i know what you mean
<mcrandello> even then I'd email a copy of anything good in /etc like your fstab and xorg.conf to a remote email account like gmail
<surgy> hey guys how do i make konquerer start on my home page?
<dwidmann> konueror -> settings -> konfigure konqueror
<Jucato> er.. I wouldn't suggest that
<vursitis> you know what, ill cave and say migrate, because if intelikey seems to know more about migrations than i do
<intelikey> tar -cjf backup-configs.tbz /etc      and save the tarball.
<mcrandello> surgy: the first item, "behavior"
<Jucato> surgy: konqueror as web browser? and home web page?
<Jucato> mcrandello, dwidmann: that would be a bit problematic
<adamwest> what's the migrate about then
<Jucato> as it affects the ~ directory of file browsing
<mcrandello> Jucato: now that you mention it
<mcrandello> surgy:ignore me I only started using konq for the web last week
<surgy> me too :)
<intelikey> adamwest just making a copy of the full system on the new partition   then setting up grub to boot it.
<dwidmann> well, you could use a link or something to start konqueror when you want to start it as web, or something
<Jucato> surgy: if you want a particular web page to be the page that Konqueror (web browsing profile) loads on start up: go to that web page, make sure it's the only web page currently viewed (no other tabs)
<surgy> jucato: and then?
<Jucato> surgy: then go to Settings -> Save View Profile ->  save URL's in profile
<Jucato> make sure it's the Kubuntu Web Browser profile you are saving
<surgy> jucato i just want google to be what is loaded when starting konq
<mcrandello> oh look at that, so you could even have it open up to like 5 different pages in tabs?
<Kano> hi did someone experience problems switching to dirs with feisty and 2.6.20?
<Jucato> mcrandello: yes
<Jucato> mcrandello: that's also a procedure I use when I want to save tabs
<Kano> i have dirs i can not change into
<Jucato> Kano: might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> Kano /root i would hope is one.
<vursitis> ok well, i must go, goodbye everyone
<adamwest> goodnight vursitis
<adamwest> tnx
<vursitis> no problem
<vursitis> hope it works
<Kano> intelikey: i am root
<Kano> after sudo -i
<intelikey> Kano any error ?
<intelikey> Kano and sudo echo boo does work doesn't it ?
<adamwest> umm remind me how to mount and make my ext3 drive available for write\read\etc/
<Kano> intelikey: i have got no problem with sudo
<adamwest> i did sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda
<adamwest> but it won't let me create files there
<intelikey> adamwest mount /dev/<blah> /<mountpoint>
<Kano> but with a script that compiles and fails at a specific point where it should create a dir and change to it
<adamwest> intelikey i did that it won't let me create files in the mountpoint
<adamwest> after i mounted, i mean
<Kano> the dir is created but cd is not executed
<intelikey> adamwest you will need to run   sudo cp -a /bin /sbin /etc /usr /var /<that.mount.point>     and anything else except that mountpoint and proc and sys  should just sudo mkdir /<that.mount.point>/proc   and sys
<Jucato> maybe the dir doesn't have +x permission
<Jucato> Kano: ^^^
<matt0507> intelikey: woot found my monitor again :D phewww
<intelikey> adamwest the tab key will help you on that cp command.
<intelikey> matt0507 you're welcome.
<adamwest> intelikey... what? :D u mean all of the folders?
<intelikey> adamwest yes
<intelikey> the reason is you want to preserve links and permissions.
<mcrandello> tab completion is your best freind here
<intelikey> that why cp -a
<adamwest> well
<adamwest> that will only back up the stuff, no?
<intelikey> and must be root so     sudo cp -a <sorce> <dest>
<intelikey> correct.  it's copying  to the new system.
<adamwest> but then ill need to resize THAT partition :)
<intelikey> no.
<adamwest> how come
<mcrandello> it's not copying the partition, just the files contained on the filesystem contained in the partition
<adamwest> ok, let's say i copied all of the files in the partition to the new one. what's next?
<intelikey> you will have two installs for safty   until you are sure you are ready to remove the   now running one.   then you will have a spare partition you can use for backups/or mount it some place to expand the system.
<intelikey> and next would be to edit the   /etc/fstab in the new   and the /boot/grub/menu.lst     changing one line in each.
<adamwest> lol if resizing was an option it was so easy D:
<intelikey> in fstab changing the    <whatever> / ext3 defaults line   so that <whatever> is the new partition  and  in /boot/grub/menu.lst   the  root=<whatever>  line to the same device.
<mcrandello> anyone know anything about making kde display builtin icons for win32 executables?
<mcrandello> adamwest: to be even safer I would edit the menu.lst such that you have an entry for both the old and new partition
<intelikey> do a chroot /<mountpoint> grub-install (hd0)   and reboot to test it.
<intelikey> that's the whole shmeer
<adamwest> wait wait wait im confused
<adamwest> i need a step by step thing lol unfortunately i'm still newbeing
<adamwest> so first the copying. explain please once more
<adamwest> ok let me ask you this.
<adamwest> is doing all that stuff easier than just reinstalling and reconfiguring all the other stuff? D:
<adamwest> *:D
<intelikey> sudo cp -a /bin  /dev  /etc  /lib  /sbin  /usr  /var /<that.mount.point>
<intelikey> step one copy ^
<adamwest> ok, doign that now
<adamwest> that.mount.point is what again? the unallocated space i made a partition out of?
<mcrandello> the mount point is where your new partition was mounted back when you ran the mount command
<intelikey> yes you have to mount it.   i would use /media
<adamwest> yeah i did that already but for some reason it won't let me add new data there
<intelikey> mount
<adamwest> all i did was sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda
<adamwest> but it wont let me add data to /media/hda
<adamwest> AFTER i mounted.
<intelikey> mount | grep hda2
<intelikey> what does that say ?
<adamwest>   /dev/hda2 on /media/hda type ext3 (rw)
<intelikey> you didn't forget the sudo  did you ?
<intelikey> on the cp command
<adamwest> i didn't try yet. i downloaded the livecd gparted just in case and it didnt let me save there.
<yuriy> what'll play a real media stream?
<intelikey> :)
<mcrandello> alright were you root when you tried saving it there? if not then that's why :P
<intelikey> no he wasn't
<adamwest> but that's the first time it didnt allow me
<intelikey> :)
<adamwest> ! dont laught :d
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<adamwest> laugh
<matt0507> anyone know what codec is required to play vcds?
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcrandello> matt0507: I think a lot of the newer vcd's are divx;-) codec or whatever godawful smiley thing they're using
<matt0507> ty, i'll look around into xvid codecs..
<adamwest> ok, copying.
<adamwest> these are all of the needed folders right now, right? "sudo cp -a /bin /dev /etc /lib /sbin /usr /var /<MOUNT>"
<mcrandello> all the folders and files in there
<adamwest> cool
<intelikey> you'll need to make three others.         one          sudo mkdir /media/hda/proc
<seven11> is there a free unreal version for lin
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /media/hda/sys
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /media/hda/tmp
<adamwest> sec let it copy :D
<adamwest> brb
<intelikey> adamwest oooops i don't see /home in that list.   you'll need to copy it to.
<intelikey> and /opt   if you have anything in it.  else make it.
* intelikey should script all that...
<pierre__> what are good sites for learning the basics of linux? ie the filesystem, where things are stored etc
<dwidmann> pierre, you could probably learn quite a bit from kubuntu's own help pages
<adamwest> back
<adamwest> lol ok ill add it when it's done
<DaSkreech> How would I know if I'm Running GDM or KDM?
<dwidmann> kmenu -> help -> kubuntu docs ->kubuntu desktop guide
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: ps -A | grep dm
<adamwest> MAN it's taking a lot of time :D
<DaSkreech> hi elyon
<intelikey> yep backing up the whold install.
<elyon> If I were to install a new distro of Linux, is it easy to simply select my /home partition for the new one?  I'd like to try out some other distros, but don't want to go through all the trouble of setting up new user accounts, downloading Firefox extensions, backing up my personal files, etc.
<adamwest> is that what i'm doing? lol
<DaSkreech> elyon: yes it is
<adamwest> i'd listen to music but i backed it up and deleted ^_^
<adamwest> and this stupid konqueror won't support last.fm
<elyon> DaSkreech: Would I still need to setup new accounts for each user and just point to the already-existing /home directory?
<DaSkreech> Amarom supports last.fm
<DaSkreech>  and last.fm has a linux client
<DaSkreech>  so you can jam all you want :)
<adamwest> i heared it doesnt work
<mena> Friends how can my pc speakers working and the volume control cant affect on them
<DaSkreech> elyon: Yeah but that's pretty easy
<DaSkreech> !worksforme
<ubotwo> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DaSkreech> adamwest: That's just as true for doesn't work for me
<flaccid> how much does last.fm cost?
<adamwest> dont remember
<elyon> DaSkreech: And I assume that most of the software packages I've installed would be erased with a new distro, right?  Or would I need to clean up a lot of the hidden folders in /home?
<adamwest> but it doesnt have to involve payment.. it'll be much cooler with subscription but it's not a must
<DaSkreech> elyon: Depending on what you are doing all the packages would be deleted
<DaSkreech> The hidden folders would remain
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use Flashgot in Firefox.  However Alt+click doesn't start a new download.  I have the option in flashgot checked to enable it, but it won
<crazy_bus> won't start a new download.  Can anyone help?
<elyon> DaSkreech: Pretty new to Linux.  In the /home folders, are the applications actually INSTALLED there or are those all just settings information?
<DaSkreech> Just settings
<DaSkreech> If you reinstall the applicaitons it will take the info from those folders
<elyon> DaSkreech: Gotcha.. thank you.  I obviously come from Windows where you're able to select where applications are installed but with Linux it seems to be pretty random (/usr, /etc, /var)... who knows where stuff goes.
<mikey_la> when i insert a cd, it does not mount, no cdrom icon is on the desktop
<adamwest> HURRAY I'M DONE COPEYING
<DaSkreech> !fhs | elyon This may help
<ubotwo> elyon This may help: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DaSkreech> mikey_la: mount it manually
<elyon> DaSkreech: Ah, I'll definitely take a look.  Thank you!
<adamwest> what other folder was i supposed to copy?
<mikey_la> DaSkreech: it used to mount automaticly
<DaSkreech> Might be a dirty unmount
<intelikey>  /home
<adamwest> oh right. same copy -a?
<intelikey> and /opt   yes same
<adamwest> copying.
<adamwest> btw thanks for all this, intelikey :)
<adamwest> ok done with copying.
<intelikey> mkdir $MOUNTPOINT/proc
<intelikey> mkdir $MOUNTPOINT/sys
<intelikey> mkdir $MOUNTPOINT/media
<intelikey> mkdir $MOUNTPOINT/tmp
<intelikey> chmod 1777 $MOUNTPOINT/tmp
<adamwest> what does the last one mean
<intelikey> i'm scripting this as we speek.
<intelikey> makes the new tmp folder sticky   needed.
<adamwest> ok
<InuDuelist> Whoa, intelikey's still around.
<intelikey> InuDuelist yeah
<adamwest> ok dome:)
<adamwest> done
<InuDuelist> Hey intelikey, could you help me out with something, for old times' sake? :P
<intelikey> on this one be sure that you put /media/hda   for both $MOUNTPOINT 's   k
<intelikey> sed 's_.* / _$DEVICE / _' $MOUNTPOINT/etc/fstab > $MOUNTPOINT/etc/fstab
<intelikey> that's one line   ^
<intelikey> excuse me the DEVICE is /dev/hda2   on that
<intelikey> mountpoint is /media/hda
<adamwest> was just about to ask :)
<intelikey> after you do that one do     cat /media/hda/etc/fstab    just to make sure  it didn't blank it.
<adamwest> so that's ---->  sudo sed 's_.* / _/dev/hda2 / _' /media/hda/etc/fstab > /media/hda/etc/fstab
<intelikey> yes.
<adamwest> gr8
<adamwest> ... permission denied :|
<intelikey> sudo cat
<adamwest> oh ok
<adamwest> same error.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: check your queries, if you could.
<intelikey> hmmm ok,   let me hit that again.                                                                                                   sudo sed 's_.* / _/dev/hda2 / _' /etc/fstab | tee /media/hda/etc/fstab
<adamwest> with cat?
<intelikey> i'll have to ammend my script too.      copy and paste that   ^
<intelikey> i forgot that sudo > doesn't have but user access....
<intelikey> InuDuelist what you need ?
<adamwest> is this output ok?
<adamwest> hmm i dont wanna get banned sec
<InuDuelist> I'm having trouble with compiling a source.
<InuDuelist> Something I could have handled a few months back, when I was last around.
<InuDuelist> :/
<intelikey> adamwest only the line with ' / ' in it is important  the rest is stock.
<adamwest> what's "tee: /media/hda/etc/fstab: Permission denied" about?
<intelikey> InuDuelist you have build-essential installed ?
<intelikey> sudo tee   in that line.    seems   that | only carries user perms too.
<intelikey>  sudo sed 's_.* / _/dev/hda2 / _' /etc/fstab | sudo tee /media/hda/etc/fstab
<adamwest> ok tnx
<adamwest> hurray no errors :)
<intelikey> redirrecting the output is the hardest part of this...   heh
<intelikey> ok.   let see about grub.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: I do now. >_>
<InuDuelist> Lemme check if that fixed it.
<InuDuelist> Gawd, and to think I was giving advice in here five months ago.
<slyfox> Hi
<InuDuelist> Hello.
<intelikey> adamwest sudo nano /media/hda/boot/grub/menu.lst    look for "root=*"  and make it say  "root=/dev/hda2"    the first line that has root  and doesn't start with #
<slyfox> I am a Linux noob. I have searched the forums and found tons of guides on how to Install The Eye Candy XGL, all of them are different is there one GOOD and Simple guide to isntall 3d Desktop on Kubuntu ?
<adamwest> intelikey, that's empty :\
<intelikey> adamwest ?
<DaSkreech> slyfox: Likely no :)
<InuDuelist> slyfox: Doubt it.
<adamwest> i see no text in there.
<intelikey> oh  hehhe your're right  we didn't copy /boot   lol
<DaSkreech> slyfox: ask in #ubuntu-xgl for the way for you :)
<intelikey> oooops   my bad.
<adamwest> lol
<adamwest> no biggie
<adamwest> copy /boot in same way?
<InuDuelist> intelikey: That fixed some of it, but I'm stuck at another problem.
<slyfox> So 3D Desktop is not ready yet for mainstream users to use>? Only for "geeks" ?
<intelikey> so cp -a     yep
<adamwest> copying.
<intelikey> InuDuelist error message ?
<adamwest> copied
<InuDuelist> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<InuDuelist> I've fixed this before.
<InuDuelist> I hate forgetting things.
<adamwest> ok now i see content.
<InuDuelist> I feel so... like, new.
<intelikey> libxorgdev  or some such
<elyon> Has anyone here ever used Linspire?  I'm interested in putting it on my mother's computer (she knows basically NOTHING about computers and is used to Windows).  Is it truly as easy to use as the website claims it to be?  And, more importantly, is it as stable as say Kubuntu is?
<InuDuelist> elyon: I know people who use Linspire.
<InuDuelist> It's not as perfect as they say.
<slyfox> Get Kubuntu, it is easy to use
<InuDuelist> If you want to get your mother a stable linux distro, give her Ubuntu. Normal Ubuntu.
<slyfox> Or install PCLinuxOS - very easy
<intelikey> InuDuelist  libxorgdev  or some such
<InuDuelist> Oh, thanks.
<InuDuelist> Lemme see.
<DaSkreech> elyon: Grab Freespire and try it out
<adamwest> ok i checked. it says root=/dev/hda2
<elyon> InuDuelist: That's what she's using right now.. gnome.  Linspire seems to be a bit more geared toward the computer know-nothings ;)
<InuDuelist> intelikey: That ain't it. :P
<intelikey> xorg-dev - the X.Org development libraries
<intelikey> xserver-xorg-dev - X.Org X server -- development files
<adamwest> wait
<elyon> InuDuelist: And Ubuntu took me WEEKS to get stable (which it still isn't)
<adamwest> it does start with #.
<intelikey> ok that is correct.
<InuDuelist> elyon: Then go for the longshot and giver her Linspire.
<InuDuelist> Also, stable and working are two different things. ;)
<slyfox> Get PClinuxOS or Kubuntu,
<InuDuelist> Not Kubuntu.
<intelikey> says kernel /boot/vmlinuz* root=/dev/hda2    adamwest ?
<InuDuelist> Give her Gnome, more stable.
<InuDuelist> Less... of a chance to kill herself.
<slyfox> Kubuntu is as stable as Gnome
<slyfox> Kubuntu looks better for those who are coming from Windows.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Lemme get those installed, I'll tell you if it's fixed.
<InuDuelist> Bull.
<elyon> Well, I've been having a big problem with Ubuntu in general...a problem she wouldn't be able to handle.
<InuDuelist> Such as?
<elyon> *I* can't even fix it, but I've been using a workaround.
<InuDuelist> What's the problem?
<InuDuelist> I might still remember enough to be able to fix.
<elyon> InuDuelist: My entire system locks up nearly every time a user logs off.
<InuDuelist> ...
<adamwest> sorry intelikey, didn't scroll down :D
<slyfox> that is a driver issue
<InuDuelist> Well, I never encountered that problem.
<slyfox> I had that
<elyon> InuDuelist: Black screen, mouse frozen, can't use the keyboard to restart X or open a new terminal.
<slyfox> do you ahve ATI ?
<mcrandello> you using a radeon mobility with a cheap laptop?
<adamwest> ill check that now intelikey
<elyon> slyfox: Sadly, yes. :)
<slyfox> Not a problem
<elyon> mcrandello: Radeon 9600 on a desktop.
<mcrandello> ah
<slyfox> just follow the edgy guide and downlaod the driver from ATI site
<InuDuelist> That should do it.
<slyfox> and follow the guide to do instllation manualy
<elyon> slyfox: I've done that so many times... no help.\
<adamwest> intelikey the only time in the file where there's /dev/hda2 : # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<mcrandello> in my case I had to put noapic and pollirq in the menu.lst boot options
<InuDuelist> elyon: Your mother's computer is different than yours though, right?
<InuDuelist> So it should be a problem?
<InuDuelist> shouldn't*
<elyon> slyfox: I've tried the ATI drivers, fglrx, etc.
<slyfox> elyon: I had that issue the first time I installed ATI driver using method 1 from the guide. then I used method 2 and did it myself and all works
<elyon> InuDuelist: No... same computer, but I'm getting a new one.
<intelikey> adamwest a line that 'DOES NOT!' start with #
<InuDuelist> Ah.
<InuDuelist> Did you try reformatting the entire hard drive?
<adamwest> as i said, THAT'S THE ONLY LINE THAT HAS /DEV/HDA2.
<InuDuelist> Maybe there was an error during install.
<elyon> InuDuelist: A few times...I've tried a few different distros, reformatting/partitioning each time.
<InuDuelist> Hmm.
<InuDuelist> This problem comes with each distro?
<elyon> InuDuelist: Nope.  Just Ubuntu.
<InuDuelist> Huh.
<intelikey> don't look for dev/  look for     kernel
<slyfox> Get Kubuntu or PClinuxos
<InuDuelist> Well, you could always get her a mac.
<InuDuelist> Though, that'd be putting her into Apple's filthy hands.
<elyon> slyfox: I have Ubuntu/Kubuntu...
<elyon> InuDuelist: Oh, never! lol
<intelikey> adamwest ?
<adamwest> i have several lines that start with "kernal". what should it say?
<slyfox> elyon: Actual Kubuntu or just a skin on top of Ubuntu ?
<intelikey> ok the first one
<InuDuelist> intelikey:
<InuDuelist> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<InuDuelist> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<elyon> slyfox: I installed Ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop.  I was under the impression they were basically identical.
<adamwest> intelikey kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=d5c1f31f-08fe-4117-b4de-0021c8b59a81 ro quiet splash
<mcrandello> elyon: it's a long shot since everyone this bug affects seems to be a radeon m user but among other things lockups on logoff/shutdown was one of the major symptoms so maybe it's the same root problem...
<InuDuelist> elyon:  NOOOO!
<InuDuelist> I made that same mistake.
<mcrandello> elyon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272
<InuDuelist> That was the reason I came into this channel in the first place. >_>
<intelikey> adamwest yes that one.   change  UUID=d5c1f31f-08fe-4117-b4de-0021c8b59a81  to /dev/hda2
<InuDuelist> Because I didn't know how big a mistake I was making.
<mcrandello> the problem being an irq conflict
<adamwest> intelikey lol what does this long thing mean
<elyon> InuDuelist: I thought the only difference was the Window Manager.
<InuDuelist> No, no.
<InuDuelist> You become unable to use Aptitude.
<InuDuelist> It completely screws and removes half of the Gnome and half of the KDE files.
<elyon> InuDuelist: I kind of like Adept, though, anyway.
<slyfox> elyon: Get a clean intall of Kubuntu
<adamwest> intelikey so now it says --kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash   --> is that ok?
<intelikey> it's blkid  new approach to device identification.  i haven't switched to it yet....
<elyon> ah.
<InuDuelist> That's why you install KDE and/or Gnome seperately.
<intelikey> adamwest yes
<InuDuelist> Using apt-get install kde or apt-get install gnome .
<mcrandello> that numberspam unique identifier caused me no end of problems earlier
<InuDuelist> intelikey:
<adamwest> cool. so i save and close it? intelikey
<elyon> InuDuelist: So if I do a clean install of Kubuntu, will I lose all my settings?  (I do have a separate /home partition)
<intelikey> adamwest note the name of that one and save and exit it
<InuDuelist> elyon: I need you to do something for me.
<adamwest> name of what, file?
<InuDuelist> Run sudo aptitude update
<InuDuelist> Tell me what appears.
<mcrandello> but at some point it after an upgrade/reinstall it crept back in and it seems to be working
<InuDuelist> In a query, most likely.
<intelikey> adamwest no the line just above the kernel line
<elyon> InuDuelist: A LOT appeared :)
<intelikey> should have a neme   if i remember grub correctly
<adamwest> intelikey ---> root            (hd0,2) --> is above the kernal line.
<InuDuelist> elyon: Give me the first five or six items in the "remove" section.
<intelikey> ummm ok.
<adamwest> oh you mean the title, intelikey -- title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<intelikey> yes
<matt0507> what is the linux equilvalance to window's Powerdvd for dvd playing?
<adamwest> cool ill write it down
<InuDuelist> intelikey: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<intelikey> InuDuelist so install qt headers  or qt-dev or what ever..
<InuDuelist> OK
<InuDuelist> No packages.
<InuDuelist> Lemme look around some more.
<adamwest> how do i save a file there, intelikey
<intelikey> you know how to search the packages    apt-cache search qt | grep dev
<intelikey> @ InuDuelist ^
<intelikey> adamwest the ^x      ?
<adamwest> intelikey that's the exit... it saves? ok .
<intelikey> yes it will ask
<mcrandello> [00:46]  <InuDuelist> elyon: Give me the first five or six items in the "remove" section.
<mcrandello> I think he was gone when you asked the first time InuDuelist
<elyon> mcrandello: Huh?
<adamwest> ok done.
<mcrandello> InuDuelist: asked between you getting flooded and rejoining
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Oh, pfft.
<mcrandello> wrong tab completion
<InuDuelist> elyon: Could you tell me the first five or six items in the list to be removed?
<InuDuelist> And in the list to be added?
<intelikey> adamwest sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda
<surgy> my ipod 2.0 will not mount can someone help me please?
<elyon> InuDuelist: I'm sorry, not sure what you mean.  I don't see any add or remove sections in that.
<intelikey> and you should be ready to reboot into the new system.
<adamwest> applying, intelikey.
<InuDuelist> In the sudo aptitude update menu.
<adamwest> sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda
<adamwest> ***sec
<InuDuelist> You said there's a lot of things there, right?
<adamwest> intelikey ok working
<elyon> InuDuelist: Yeah.
<adamwest> chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda2 --> The file /boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly
<elyon> InuDuelist: I posted it to the query.. or did you not get that?
<adamwest> intelikey^
<intelikey> let me see if i have grub docs.
<InuDuelist> I didn't get it.
<adamwest> intelikey the sudo was there, didnt copy it.
<InuDuelist> elyon: It doesn't matter, anyway. The list of things should be seperated into two sections. "To be removed" and "To be installed"
<elyon> InuDuelist: Are you talking about aptitude update?  Because all it did was run through the list of repositories.
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<intelikey> oh adamwest you can    sudo update-grub     it might add a new entry in the existing grub for the other system.
<InuDuelist> Oh, duh.
<elyon> InuDuelist: It seemed to run just fine
<adamwest> intelikey ok ill update, run the prev line again and report :)
<adamwest> nope. still same error, intelikey
<InuDuelist> Hm.
<intelikey> adamwest no not repete.  if the update adds an entry just reboot into the new system.
<adamwest> so now i should reboot the comp and itll be in the new system?
<intelikey> if you reboot look in the boot menu for an entry that is not the default   should say something about where the system is.
<InuDuelist> elyon: Well, then you might not have a problem. But to be safe and avoid running into "the problem" later, I'd freshly install either Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<intelikey> boot the (hd0,1) entry
<elyon> InuDuelist: And then NOT install gnome?
<InuDuelist> Don't install either.
<adamwest> sweet! thanks intelikey, i'll be back with hopefully the new system working :) bbs
<InuDuelist> if you install Kubuntu, don't install ubuntu-desktop.
<InuDuelist> And vice versa.
<intelikey> adamwest you can grep 'hd0,1' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adamwest> what intelikey?
<intelikey> just to make sure it's there.
<intelikey> before you hit the reset    :)
<intelikey> grep 'hd0,1' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adamwest> write that in the terminal? sec
<intelikey> yes
<adamwest> sweet --> grep 'hd0,1' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adamwest> oof sec
<adamwest> ---> # root          (hd0,1)
<adamwest> SWEET ^_^
<intelikey> we hope it spits out more data  than that.
<adamwest> ? what do you mean
<intelikey> is that all it said ?
<adamwest> umm yeah
<adamwest> .. is that not good? :(
<soulrider> hi everyone
<InuDuelist> Hi soulrider.
<intelikey> well no.      sudo grub-install (hd0)
<intelikey> and run that grep string again
<soulrider> hi InuDuelist, hi intelikey
<intelikey> soulrider
<adamwest> it wont let me do brackets "("
<intelikey> well no.      sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<adamwest> oh ok
<soulrider> im tyring to get Simcity 2000 to work on linux :P
<adamwest> hda2 you mean
<InuDuelist> WTF?
<InuDuelist> intelikey:
<InuDuelist> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<InuDuelist> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<InuDuelist> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<intelikey> adamwest question.   do you have windows installed also ?
<adamwest> nope. but i have another working computer.
<intelikey> then no. just like i said it.  sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<bARTIST> hi!
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Did you see that?
<dwidmann> export $KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde3
<dwidmann> rm $
<bARTIST> i would like to have infos about the partitions of my disk
<intelikey> InuDuelist kde-dev
<adamwest> ok now i do what again? the 'grep hd00 stuff?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> InuDuelist
<intelikey> kde-devel - the K Desktop Environment development files and modules
<intelikey> kde-devel-extras - extra development applications for use with KDE
<dwidmann> kde-devel also comes with a load of other things, if all you want to do is compile a single package, that's overkill
<adamwest> same one line. umm before i shouldve done sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda, instead of sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda2 ?
<adamwest> rephrase that, should've i done "sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda" instead of "sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda2" ?
<intelikey> adamwest sorry you lost me
<adamwest> intelikey ^
<InuDuelist> intelikey: kde-dev, kde-devel, and kde-devel-extras don't exist.
<intelikey> yes. correct adamwest
<InuDuelist> At least, not in my repos.
<adamwest> oops :D
<cmiller> they exist
<cmiller> cmiller@cmiller-laptop ~> sudo apt-cache search kde-devel
<cmiller> kde-devel - the K Desktop Environment development files and modules
<cmiller> kde-devel-extras - extra development applications for use with KDE
<intelikey> adamwest that's ok.  did you do    "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"  ?
<adamwest> well, same one line. intelikey
<adamwest> yes
<intelikey> anyone good with grub in here ?
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwidmann> cmiller: you don't need sudo to run apt-cache, should save you some keystrokes in the future knowing that
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Could you help me find kde-devel?
<InuDuelist> Or what repository it's in?
* intelikey actually hates grub to start with.
<cmiller> type "man grub-install" if you lost grub after installing windoze
<intelikey> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<intelikey> says universe
<InuDuelist> Ah, there we go.
<adamwest> intelikey, should i read that?
<cmiller> dwidmann: that's nice
<intelikey> cmiller no windows added new partition  want it installed there.
<cmiller> so we had a functioning install and then made a new partition?
<intelikey> adamwest there might be a good howto on installing from the livecd   that would be about the eq of what you want to do.
<intelikey> yes
<cmiller> sounds like you want some kind of partition cloning tool to me
<dwidmann> you likely don't need the full kde-devel package ... kde-core, kdelibs4-dev kdebase-dev libkonq4-dev libqt3-mt-dev
<adamwest> intelikey, i saw this --- sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<intelikey> and want to migrate grub
<adamwest> "If /boot is mounted on another partition and you use update-grub, then you may run into problems. One fix is to use grub-install, which is a distribution-agnostic way to install the grub boot loader to a boot sector."
<InuDuelist> K.
<InuDuelist> Found it.
* InuDuelist installs
<cmiller> the suspense is killing me
<intelikey> that latter post looks like it's on the right track.
<InuDuelist> So, intelikey, you're still around after all these months? You're quite a bored person, aren't you? :P
<intelikey> cmiller all he needs is to install grub on the other system / partition.
<InuDuelist> Probably don't even remember me. :P
<dwidmann> seems the  herd2 installer needs a _lot_ of work
<intelikey> InuDuelist actually not by that name.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: That's a shame. I was around for about a month helping you and a couple other people out.
<intelikey> cmiller he has another system mounted at /media/hda
<InuDuelist> Then my hard drive crashed, and I was disallowed from reinstalling any form of operating system again. >_>
<InuDuelist> At least, not on the computer I was on.
<intelikey> that's where live CD's are handy
<adamwest> what livecd should i use
<adamwest> or dl, interlikey
<intelikey> adamwest that was at InuDuelist
<adamwest> oh ok :P
<intelikey> you don't need a live cd you have a live system
<adamwest> for how long ^_^
<InuDuelist> Oh, you're right.
<InuDuelist> Live CDs, I never quite realized I could still do that. >_>
<adamwest> intelikey, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto there are several issues: Setting kernel parameters, If /boot is on another partition, Changing the Disk that Grub is installed to, etc.
<dawn> hi
<InuDuelist> Let's see if this build will work now.
<InuDuelist> Hi dawn.
<intelikey> you can just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add a new entry   but that will need fixed at some later point.     let me read on that link a minute.
<dwidmann> hello dawn
<InuDuelist> ./configure works.
<InuDuelist> Time to test out make.
<dawn> whats a quick way to break a 15gb file down to 4gb segments?
<dawn> FAT32 only supports <4gb
<intelikey> dawn dd
<dawn> ?
<cmiller> there's a way to use sed to do that.
<intelikey> man dd
<cmiller> i was reading about it a while back.  I'll go google.
<dawn> oh command line?
* Jucato hopes someone mentioned ./configure --prefix=foo
<intelikey> dd is simple and quick
<intelikey> yes
<dawn> hmmm
* dwidmann wonders why Jucato hopes that
<Jucato> dwidmann: someone was talking about compiling...
<InuDuelist> And.... dammit.
<dwidmann> even if they didn't mention the prefix ... I mentioned something that would work even if they said --prefix=/la/la/land
<jean-b> hi
<jean-b> i want to mount 2 win partitions
<dwidmann> granted, I doubt anyone listened, but I said it
<jean-b> the 2 are ntfs
<jean-b> i read that ntfs can be mounted as read only
<jean-b> and fat32 can be writeable
<shinigami> help, how do i scan for a usb device after i plug in? kubuntu
<Jucato> I just think it's more recommended to use --prefix in configure, and saves a lot of future headaches
<shinigami> help, how do i scan for a usb device after i plug in? what's the command to scan
<Jucato> shinigami: doesn't it already do it automatically?
<CakeProphet> hrm....
<Jucato> "lsusb" I think
<CakeProphet> back again (it's been like an hour)
<shinigami> no.. i plug into a scanner
<dawn> nts is readable
<dawn> *ntfs
<CakeProphet> the driver was installed...
<CakeProphet> but now the device isn't connecting...
<jean-b> can ntfs be also writeable?
<dawn> I have tried
<intelikey> N=1 ;for Q in 1234 ;do dd if=file of=file$N.part count=1 bs=<4g> skip=$(($N * 1g)) ;N=$(($N + 1)) ;done
<Jucato> jean-b: not really
<dawn> but microsoft makes it difficult
<intelikey> that line will need one or two tweeks   ^
<dawn> intellikey is that the syntax?
<adamwest> any news, intelikey?
<jean-b> if i want a partition that can be readable and writable by win and linux
<intelikey> that's a fully automated way.
<jean-b> which one should it be?
<Jucato> jean-b: fat32
<jean-b> damned
<jean-b> i have to reformat it ...
<Jucato> jean-b: just take note that fat32 doesn't do file/directory permissions
<dawn> fat32 has 4gb limit as well
<dawn> hence my problem
<shinigami> i used lsusb.. and found my scanner "brothers" at bus 04
<shinigami> what should i do next?
<jean-b> 4GB??
<shinigami> how to mount it
<jean-b> damned it
<jean-b> mmm well thanx for the adivces
<Jucato> shinigami: it's a scanner, you don't mount it afaik
<Jucato> dawn: huh?
<Jucato> aah nvm
<Jucato> jean-b: 4GB file limit... means the maximum size of a single file allowed by fat32 is 4GB
<dawn> i cannot understand that script intellikey
<adamwest> intelikey is it too late to risk it and resize the whole damn thing lol
<jean-b> jucato ah, ok
<jean-b> but the part can be bigger than 4GB?
<InuDuelist> intelikey: ./configure was successful, but make keeps failing.
<dawn> linux: the greatest learning curve in my life right now
<dawn> haha
<dawn> jean: the disc can be large the 4gb
<dawn> yes
<Jucato> jean-b: yes
<shinigami> hmm then how..
<dawn> i have a 80GB wd USB drive
<Jucato> jean-b: 32GB is the max size for a fat32 partition
<dawn> that was formatted to fat32
<Jucato> dawn: fat32?
<dawn> I used partition magix ver. 8
<intelikey> adamwest no. it's not too late.  see that's the beauty of this approach   we have not affected the running system at all.
<Jucato> afaik, Windows doesn't recognize fat32 beyond 32GB...
<Jucato> shinigami: what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> Jucato can you help adamwest install grub on /dev/hda2  mounted at /media/hda   ?
<adamwest> intelikey u mean if i restart now than nothing's changed? weird ^_^
<Jucato> intelikey: er?
<InuDuelist> intelikey: ./configure works, but make fails.
<intelikey> adamwest if we can reinstall grub then then you should be able to boot eather system.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: what are you trying to compile? what does the error output of make say?
<intelikey> Jucato grub ?
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Oh, dammit.
<adamwest> intelikey how do i do that
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm not very familiar with GRUB anymore...
<InuDuelist> There's a goddamned option for it in synaptic.
<Jucato> wait...
<InuDuelist> Hours, wasted. >_>
<InuDuelist> Hey, Jucato.
<InuDuelist> I remember you too.
<Jucato> hi
<intelikey> Jucato  i don't even have it.  can't use it.
<snowrichard> hello
<Jucato> hi InuDuelist
<Jucato> hm.. GRUB doesn't recognize mount points, for starters...
<Jucato> it only does /dev or hdx,x
<intelikey> Jucato the new system is mounted on /media/hda   so a;  chroot /media/hda  grub-install /dev/hda   ?
<Jucato> what's adamwest (batman?) trying to do again?
<intelikey> install a boot loader
<adamwest> but mainly move my system from one partition to another.
<intelikey> from a running system   (think live CD)
<intelikey> the system is moved   (or copied.)  but the boot loader needs installed from the new system
<Jucato> let me try to dig up my memory...
<eean> I need the Net/Http.pm perl module. What its package name?
<adamwest> btw jucato my adamwest nick is from family guy :) probably from more places but that's where i got the name from
<eean> and how do you figure out perl module -> package name in general
<intelikey> adamwest you did  "sudo chroot /media/hda grub-install /dev/hda "    ?
<adamwest> in one line, intelikey
<adamwest> *?
<Jucato> intelikey: no need for chroot
<Jucato> afaik...
<Jucato> wait.. trying to remember...
<intelikey> Jucato if he doesn't chroot it will use /boot   ?
<Jucato> intelikey: nope...
<Jucato> hold on
<InuDuelist> Well, I got that installed.
<InuDuelist> Good night, guys.
<Jucato> adamwest: you're on the live cd?
<intelikey> it needs to use /media/hda/boot
<eean> ...yes :) tough grub-install has an option to change where it looks for /boot
<adamwest> no, on an installed system,
<intelikey> Jucato affectively the liveCD  yes
<Jucato> intelikey: grub has a command for that
<intelikey> that's what he needs.
<adamwest> jucato i originally wanted to resize the current ext3 partition but because i'm using it and it's not safe to resize, we try to simply copy it to the huge partition instead.
<intelikey> adamwest jucato will dig up the command you need now.
<adamwest> great, intelikey and jucato :)] 
<Jucato> from memory... "sudo grub" "find /boot/stage1" "root <wherever_stage1_is>" "setup <where_you_want_to_install_grub>"
<adamwest> what's stage1
<intelikey> a file
<adamwest> file not found
<Jucato> adamwest: you went into the grub prompt already?
<adamwest> ye
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> oh sorry
<intelikey> root first isn't it
<intelikey> ?
<Jucato> no..
<Jucato> you won't know what to root into
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<Jucato> rawr.. me an my failing memory
<intelikey> yeah root will be /dev/hda2
<intelikey> or (hd0,1)
<Jucato> if that's where stage1 is, then do that
<adamwest> what do you mean
<esc> hello
<intelikey> root (hd0,1)
<adamwest> in grub?
<intelikey> yes
<adamwest> ok done
<Jucato> in the grub prompts
<Jucato> in the grub prompt
<adamwest> now what
<Jucato> where do you want to install GRUB?
<Jucato> hda1?
<intelikey> now     find /boot/grub/stage1
<Jucato> er...
<intelikey> hda2
<Jucato> intelikey: that's redundant
<adamwest> in /dev/hda2 ... or in mounted /media/hda
<Jucato> adamwest: forget the mount point
<mena> What is the best Music player Wich play all kinds of music files
<intelikey> Jucato oh,  ok.  take over i'll watch.
<Jucato> GRUB doesn't recognize mount points
<adamwest> lol ok jucato
<Jucato> so hda2?
<adamwest> ye
<Jucato> what's in hda1?
<adamwest> the ext3 ubuntu's using now,.
<intelikey> i.e. other system
<Jucato> ok....
<intelikey> needs installed to the mbr btw
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> yes..
<Jucato> so it should be: setup (hd0)
<adamwest> type that in grub now?
<Jucato> that will install (and overwrite) GRUB on the MBR of hda
<adamwest> ok done.
<esc> has anyone tried gaim beta6? I just installed it and I cannot log into my googletalk account...
<Jucato> adamwest: quit
<Jucato> adamwest: then restart
<adamwest> btw it's /boot/grub/stage1 :) jucato
<Jucato> esc: try in #ubuntu or #gaim
<esc> good idea
<adamwest> restart the copmuter or grub or whatever? jucato
<Jucato> adamwest: yeah. like I said, failing memory..
<Jucato> adamwest: the computer
<adamwest> jucato: ok, ill do that
<Jucato> adamwest: you didn't get any error messages after the setup command?
<intelikey> adamwest sorry for all the hassel there     see jucato fixed grub presto    i got bumbfuzzeled on grub.
<adamwest> jucato/intelikey: thanks both. in case i don't make it back, i wanna thank you very much for your great job! :D
<Jucato> intelikey: heh
<intelikey> lol
<adamwest> and intelikey you helped! ;)
<Jucato> adamwest: in case you can't boot into the hard disk
<Jucato> use the Live CD to connect to IRC
<Jucato> intelikey: at least you were concerned
<Jucato> and gave him hope... and non-working stuff :P
<adamwest> lol :D
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> intelikey: btw, the root (hdx,x) command does what you were proposing chroot for
<adamwest> ok am i free to go? no "WAIIIITTTTTT" messages i should read? :)
<intelikey> Jucato yes i saw that .... now if i can remember that.
<Jucato> WAIIIT
<mena> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<adamwest> ^_^
<Jucato> adamwest: I forgot to say something very important
<Jucato> adamwest: Good Luck! :P
<intelikey> good luck
<intelikey> :)
<adamwest> lol :P thanks
<adamwest> ;) bbs
<mena> doesnt kopete supprot Google TAlk
<Jucato> Bulletin Board System?
<Jucato> mena: it does
<Jucato> for some reason, esc wanted GAIM
<mena> jucato, realy but i cant ....its under what name
<Jucato> mena: you have to use the Jabber protocol
<esc> hey I like gaim
<Jucato> esc: that's why I said "for some reason"
<mena> jucato , okay i will see
<shinigami> i'm trying to plug in my scanner and scan.... i've installed sane but still can't find the device that i plugged in
<Jucato> mena: let me get a guide for you
<Jucato> shinigami: using Kooka?
<Jucato> mena: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<esc> Jucato: do you use kopete?
<Jucato> esc: yes
<Jucato> but I haven't setup Google Talk after I reinstalled
<ullvarg> i have a small technical question...
<mena> jucato, okay i will see it
<esc> just curious...why do you prefer it over gaim? any reasons besides it being native to kde?
<ullvarg> how do i get sound drivers on my packardbell easy note a6
<Jucato> esc: it fits in with KDE, notifications, dcop, shortcuts, appearance.
<ullvarg> its got a 	Conexant 20468-31 AC'97 audio codec which isnt coverd by alsa
<intelikey> would some be so kind as to post the output of    grep -m1 ^kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst      for me please ?
<Jucato> and with other KDE apps
* CakeProphet hrm..
<intelikey> i'm looking for syntax   ^
<CakeProphet> so I installed the ndiswrapper package stuff... installed a driver, and associated my wireless adapter to that driver... but... it still doesn't work.  :/
<Jucato> intelikey: kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
<intelikey> ty Jucato
<esc> Jucato: yeah, I'm 99% kde at this point, but I just cant shake gaim. I try kopete and after 10 mins I go back to gaim...maybe I should force myself heh
<Jucato> esc: don't force yourself
<Jucato> it will happen eventually
<esc> I really like the gaim betas
<dwidmann> Okay, I have a rather general question I feel like asking. I've been playing with transcode lately, and I'm wondering if there's any way I could get it to auto-detect the amount of black it needs to clip off the top and bottom :\
<Jucato> any particular reason you don't like Kopete? (I have one... ugly inteface :P)
<shinigami> yes i used kooka and use word-->insert picture-->scan
<shinigami> both cannot find my device...
<karl> why does my password work to login, but nothing else?
<Jucato> shinigami: the device is on, right?
<shinigami> do i need the drivers or something?
<esc> yup, it's so ugly...while gaim beta is so pretty
<adamwest> HURRAY IT WORKS :D
<esc> that's the only reason
<shinigami> yes.. the deivce is on
<adamwest> omg jucato intelikey
<Jucato> shinigami: I'm not sure if your scanner needs special drivers..
<adamwest> it's now in the huge partition, thanks a bunch! :)
<Jucato> !scanner | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Jucato> adamwest: nice :)
<adamwest> is intelikey here?
<Jucato> yes he is.. he's just ignoring you
<Jucato> :P
<adamwest> :D after all we've been through
<karl> can anyone help me out for a sec?
<shinigami> its installed. hmm ok
<shinigami> i read the site
<adamwest> btw jucato what's your personal opinion about best environment? (gnome kde xfce etc)
<Jucato> karl: what do you mean? about the password?
<intelikey> adamwest it's supposed to be.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> adamwest: I'm biased :P
<adamwest> intelikey :D
<adamwest> jucato you're what? :)
<Jucato> adamwest: I'm biased... so my answer to your question will definitely be KDE :P
<adamwest> and intelikey your opinion also if u want
<intelikey> just because i'm no good with grub    "which i can't use because i don't have any partitions,"    doesn't mean i don't know anything....   :)
<karl> well, i can login to kubuntu fine, but if i try to do anything such as enter the wlanassistant, it asks me for my password, but it tells me its wrong
<adamwest> :P
<karl> if i try to change my password, it tells me it's wrong as well
<karl> but i can login?
<adamwest> kde? but konquerer sucks a bit, don't it jucato :)
<Jucato> adamwest: nope it doesn't :)
<Jucato> adamwest: I use it 99% of the time
<intelikey> adamwest i'm a minimalest   i like things that fit on a floppy disk...   twm for example.
<mena> jucato, thanks Its Worked
<adamwest> jucato? for real? wow :P
<intelikey> adamwest i also don't run a gui very often at all.
<Jucato> karl: which password are you entering when you enter wlanassistant? have you tried other apps that need the sudo password? like Adept?
<adamwest> really? so what do you do in ur comp lol
<Jucato> adamwest: for real
<Jucato> I'm a Konqi lovah!
<dwidmann> khtml is great ... konqueror for most things is great ... konqueror for a web browser is :(
<adamwest> :D
<Jucato> adamwest: intelikey's definitely not doing computer and 3D graphics
<Jucato> hehe
<adamwest> lol i guess not
<karl> well if i want to enter administrator mode in the systems settings, it tells me my password is wrong as well
<adamwest> well now before ill go my way for now is an opinion on best environment. mainly xfce or kde or gnome.
<intelikey> adamwest i can listen to music read/write docs   write scripts  watch vidios even graphically browse the internet without ever starting X    although i don't use graphics much.  most of my browsing is "pictureless"
<Jucato> adamwest: that question has started many a war :)
<dwidmann> you can watch videos without starting x? do tell
<intelikey> adamwest the best is the one that likes you most.
<adamwest> jucato i know but i want *your* opinions as the ones who helped me through this :)
<Jucato> intelikey: where were you when I needed to browse pics on CLI... :(
<Jucato> adamwest: like I said. KDE :P
<intelikey> Jucato i don't know...
* CakeProphet still can't figure out why his network adapter doesn't work completely.
<adamwest> lol except that jucato :D i just dont liek this konqueror
<intelikey> elinks or links2  both support -g mode
<Jucato> adamwest: then don't use it. there's always firefox
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, but I thought links2 -g needed X
<adamwest> really kde has plenty of good applications but the file browsing thing is not that good.
<Jucato> ??
<adamwest> internet? no, always firefox.
<intelikey> adamwest you can use firefox opera mozilla or even nautilus in kde.
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dwidmann> adamwest, if you don't like konqueror, try dolphin, or something
<Jucato> adamwest: what's not so good about Konqi as a file manager?
<adamwest> dunno, i only know that nautilus is kinda better
<Jucato> adamwest: if you should know, Konqueror is mostly praised for its file management more than its web browsing capabilities (KHTML)
<Jucato> adamwest: then you definitely haven't encountered KIO :)
<adamwest> kio?
<Jucato> adamwest: yes. it's one of KDE's best features, and Konqueror takes full advantage of it
<adamwest> what's that
<dwidmann> smb:/, file:/, home:/ media:/ settings:/  ....
<Jucato> adamwest: basically, it allows you to access almost anything  through a consisten URL/interface
<Jucato> adamwest: ftp:/, help:/, man:/, system:/, etc
<adamwest> hmm so why i can only see /home and /media when i go to /    ? :\
<Jucato> adamwest: for example, what'
<Jucato> err
<Jucato> adamwest: that's Kubuntu's "customization"
<Jucato> default KDE doesn't do that
<adamwest> what's a default dke
<adamwest> kde
<adamwest> is there a way to get the default one?
<Jucato> adamwest: for example. with ftp://, ssh:/ and sftp:/, you won't need a separate FTP program
<Jucato> adamwest: KDE doesn't make packages for distros. it just provides source code
<dwidmann> adamwest: that's only present in Ubuntu Edgy, and it's already removed in Feisty, and wasn't present in Dapper. Wasn't restricted to Kubuntu either ... got the same effect in Ubuntu as well.
<intelikey> oooops modem reset.
<adamwest> what's feisty, the next release?
<Jucato> adamwest: distros, like Kubuntu, take those source codes, compile and package them, then customize them to fit their  requirements
<intelikey> adamwest yes.
<Jucato> adamwest: yes. Fesity Fawn due on 2007 April
<adamwest> so why does gnome show the files but kde won't?
<dwidmann> adamwest: yes, but it's definitely not ready yet, I just filed a bug against ubiquity-frontend-kde (the installer) a few minutes ago
<karl> is gnome or kde better?
<intelikey> !hiden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> read that adamwest
<Jucato> adamwest: again, it's just Kubuntu doing this
<dwidmann> karl: asking that question in a kde channel will surely give you skewed results, of course kde is better :)
<intelikey> karl no.
<karl> do you guys all use kubuntu full time?
* dwidmann does
<Jucato> "better" is subjective. in the end, "better" means what *you* like/want/need
<adamwest> well aside from that and the konqueror t dont like so much, jucato, kde launches apps slow :
<karl> i'm trying it out, and getting seriously frustrated
<adamwest> :-\ no?
<intelikey> no i turn my computer off a lot.
<Jucato> adamwest: no :)
<adamwest> for instance the dvd burner
<adamwest> takes hours
<karl> i mean as opposed to dual boot windows
<dwidmann> when I last saw the windows eula, I clicked "decline"
<Jucato> adamwest: and you've compared burning the same size/files in GNOME?
<intelikey> i quad boot linux linux linux and linux
<adamwest> no, that gnome feature sucks
<adamwest> this is mainly why i want kde still. it has great apps.
<adamwest> but it takes so long to load D:
<dwidmann> intelikey: vmware might help with that
<Jucato> adamwest: so how sure are you that that speed isn't normal in DVD  burning?
* intelikey didn't know he needed help
<adamwest> that's why i thought about xfce, jucato.
<karl> quad boot different distros?
<Jucato> adamwest: you will only know if you try
<intelikey> yeah
<Jucato> there's a term for that... multi-boot...
<karl> for what purpose?
<adamwest> jucato: i'm not talking about the dvd burning speed, i was talking about how long it takes to actually load
* Jucato notices how many misspell "dual boot"
<adamwest> and hangs the whole system D:
<Jucato> adamwest: it takes hours?!?!
<adamwest> yeah
<Jucato> adamwest: that's definitely not normal.
<intelikey> no purpose, i'm just an idiot that does thing no one in their right mind would do.
<adamwest> k3b takes hours to load
<Jucato> and, sorry to say< I'm afraid there's something wrong in your end
<intelikey> like install without any partitions
<Jucato> k3b loads/starts in seconds
<intelikey> mount everything nosudi
<Jucato> nosudi?
<adamwest> not in here D:
<adamwest> takes forever.
<adamwest> and the system hangs.
<intelikey> remove all login prompts and make init open a console for me.
<intelikey> things like that.
<aa> hi
<Jucato> removing his brain and stuff like that
<dwidmann> hmm, k3b, on a cold start, with disks in both drives, starts in about 4 seconds for me ...
<adamwest> lol
<adamwest> it takes about 45 seconds over here if not more
<Jucato> ok.. this is annoying.. I should have been studying hours ago...
<Jucato> adamwest: what are your specs?
<intelikey> Jucato yes   you knew i was full  nosuid
<adamwest> jucato: 512ram 1300ghz
<intelikey> oh typo   nosuid
<adamwest> *1300mhz
<aa> i'm sorry
<Jucato> adamwest: hm... I had no problems like that when I had 512MB RAM 1.5Ghz
<Jucato> omg?!? 1,300GHz?!?!
<dwidmann> adamwest, perhaps you should start k3b from a konsole, perhaps there are errors of some sort happening
<Jucato> lol
<adamwest> jucato: what? ^_^
<adamwest> oh looolol
* intelikey runs 100mhz 98m ram.
<dwidmann> 1300ghz, I'd do anything for that O.O
<adamwest> lol
<Jucato> adamwest: basically, to summarize it all... there's something wrong on your end...
<adamwest> umm jucato is there a way to reinstall the KDE and remove unneccessary packages and stuff? i dont know if there's a way to fix it all
<Jucato> KDE should be running decently with that spec
<intelikey> it used to be 64m ram.   i can't really tell that the added 32m helped very much.
<shinigami> ok i've installed the drivers for my brothers scanner.. kooka can see my device now, but it says my system does not provide a sane installation??? i already installed sane and xsane
<dwidmann> sudo aptitude remove --purge k3b && sudo aptitude install k3b
<Jucato> adamwest: "unnecessary" packages and stuff are hard to determine. and has little to do with speed
<Jucato> dwidmann: err? sudo aptitude purge
<Jucato> shinigami: maybe because it's insane?
<adamwest> jucato: i know, i'm used to clean stuff from windows :) but my main question is -- how to cleanly reinstall kde.
<dwidmann> Hmmmmmm
<Thehound666> question I want to convert my most powerful machine from running VMWare to a dual boot situation. Is there any way to just replace NT file loader in XP with Grub without doing the Kubuntu install?
<shinigami> lol
<adamwest> oh and remove remains from gnome.
<karl> when i boot the livecd, i have all the proper video resolutions, but the installation only has 3 options the max 1024, any idea why?
<dwidmann> I've recently converted myself from apt-get, so sue me Jucato!
<intelikey> enable all update/security repos and dist-upgrade
<Jucato> adamwest: get rid of that windows habit/thinking :P
<Thehound666> I want to clone my virtual drive to a real drive
<Thehound666> I know how to do that
* Jucato prepares to sue dwidmann
<adamwest> jucato i know i'm working on that ;)
<intelikey> adamwest: enable all update/security repos and dist-upgrade
<Jucato> dwidmann: you have your lawyer's number?
<shinigami> insaneeee
<adamwest> intelikey: ... what? :)
<Jucato> shinigami: try libsane
<dwidmann> Why yes, I do, 1800kissmy$!*
<intelikey> to install any bug fixes and security updates adamwest
<adamwest> where do i do that intelikey
<Thehound666> maybe I'll just do the install and clone the drive over
<intelikey> !repos | adamwest
<ubotu> adamwest: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> that should help you   ^
<adamwest> thanks
<shinigami> installed already..damnit why is it so hard
<shinigami> hehe
<adamwest> btw jucato what did u mean by me end not being good or smtng and is it fixable
<Jucato> adamwest: huh?
<intelikey> i installed drivers for a scanned  but all i could ever get out of sane was no devices found
<adamwest> jucato: adamwest: basically, to summarize it all... there's something wrong on your end...
<Jucato> adamwest: aaah
<adamwest> ^_^
<Jucato> I don't know what's wrong, but if you're experiencing a slow system with those specs, then there's something definitely wrong
* intelikey backs away from adamwest's end.
<adamwest> lol inteikey
* intelikey hopes Jucato is not an "end user"
<Jucato> lol
<adamwest> btw that link intelikey gives me information about packages... not how to clean gnome and reinstall kde D:
<adamwest> lol
<intelikey> adamwest it's supposed to tell you how to setup the repos
<intelikey> adamwest to enable security updates and bug fixes
<adamwest> oh
<Jucato> intelikey: depends on what you meant by "user" in that phrase :P
<adamwest> but i want to reinstall this and clean gnome remains... not autoupdate :\
<intelikey> Jucato lol
<intelikey> i think that falls in the #offtopic catagory
<Jucato> end user?
<Thehound666> so is there any way to simply load grub without Kubuntu in place of NT file loader? would be easiest for me
<Jucato> sure... go through the "backdoor"
<cyprene> backdoor?
<Jucato> nothing
<adamwest> hmm isnt the latesl kde ver 4?
<Jucato> adamwest: no
<Jucato> that's the development/unstable version
<adamwest> oh
<adamwest> ok then
<intelikey> cyprene grub     then root=<partition you can install grub to>      setup
<Thehound666> well seems Jucato is the only help in the room. guess I'll have to wait for him
<adamwest> btw did any of you read the kubuntu guide? :) i need some erading material.
<Jucato> Thehound666: er... depends... if I don't know how to answer the problem... I can't help either
<Jucato> adamwest: there's a Kubuntu Desktop Guide in K Menu -> Help :)
<Thehound666> well only part I need is to install grub standalone over NT file loader
<Thehound666> converting my power machine from Kubuntu in VMWare to dual boot
<adamwest> tnx jucato
<Thehound666> I can make a image of my current Kubuntu drive
<intelikey> see i can't use grub...    grub> root /dev/sda
<intelikey> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Jucato> intelikey: er... sorry... I was wrong about GRUB recognizing /dev
<Jucato> intelikey: it only recognizes the hdx,x notation
<intelikey> wouldn't matter  i still can't
<Jucato> afaik
<Jucato> root hd0,0 ?
<Jucato> something like that?
<intelikey> it wont accept root (hd0)   either
<Thehound666> grub should have no problem recognising Kubuntu
<Thehound666> it occasionally has an issue with windows
<Thehound666> from what I already read
<intelikey> it can't be used on my system.
<Jucato> intelikey: exact partition? like hd0,0
<intelikey> there are no partitions.
<Jucato> oh...
<intelikey> no partition table
<Jucato> :O
<intelikey> adn grub freeks on that.
<Jucato> there's at least 1 partiion...
<intelikey> nope
<Jucato> hda1/hd0,0
<intelikey> none
<Jucato> mabye grub sees it that way
<intelikey> sees what ?
<Jucato> the drive
<intelikey> nope.
<Hoxxin> what does it mean when 6.10 has limited support and 6.06 longer support? is it still gonna be updates for 6.10 after?
* Jucato didn't know that you can have a readable drive without a partition/allocation table..
<Jucato> Hoxxin: it just means that 6.10 has a regular lifetime of 18 months. while 6.06 has a lifetime of 3-5 years
<Hoxxin> so it'll be way better to install 6.06?
<Jucato> Hoxxin: lifetime, in this sense, means the release will be getting security updates and bug fixes
<Jucato> Hoxxin: it depends on what you're aiming for
<intelikey> tty4 [greg@~]  mount | grep ' / '
<intelikey>  /dev/sda on / type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nogrpid)
<Hoxxin> Jucato im gonna use it at home for surfing and not much more :)
<Jucato> Hoxxin: support/updates doesn't necessarily mean it will get new vresions of apps
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  grub-install /dev/sda
<intelikey> Unknown partition table signature
<intelikey> ^ repetes for a screen full
<Jucato> Hoxxin: 6.06 may have a longer lifetime for receiving fixes, but it will not always have the latest stable versions
<Hoxxin> Jucato: ok tnx maybe ill go with the 6.10 then
<intelikey> should have the "more stable version" though
<intelikey> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jucato> intelikey: in some cases, yes, ins some cases, no
<Thehound666> this web page recommends GAG if you don't want to take any chances with GRUB
<Thehound666> how good is GAG
<Thehound666> in your opinion
<Jucato> depends on how much of the bug fixes that are put into the newer versions get added to the older versions
<Jucato> (that was for intelikey)
<Hoxxin> Jucato : gees now i have a hard time deciding
<intelikey> yeah  and they all should... doesn't mean they will...
<Jucato> my point exactly... older doesn't always mean more stable... it depends
<intelikey> i did say "should"
<Jucato> I did say "my point exactly"
<intelikey> but at any rate lilo has no problem booting this system.
<intelikey> also not only can grub not install it can't even boot it from a floppy or grub CD
<adamwest> ok my system was already updated :\ but i have no idea how to reinstall KDE entirely D:
<Hoxxin> hehe nice nick
<Jucato> adamwest: http://www.adamwest.com/
<adamwest> who, me hoxxin?
<intelikey> remove gamin     install kde   or kubuntu-desktop
<adamwest> i know ^_^
<fek> moin
<Hoxxin> adamwest u ye :)
<Thehound666> I see why they said get GAG, it can install from a bootable CD if grub don't like you
<adamwest> tnx intelikey
<intelikey> like this     sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin && sudo apt-get install kde              replace kde with kubuntu-desktop if that's what you prefer.  they have different package deps
<adamwest> yeah ill do that, tnx
<adamwest> that will reset the kde to it's default settings like toolbars and such, right?
<intelikey> if you are wanting to remove gnome   i think gconf  can do that.
<Thehound666> running Kubuntu native will be insane on this PC
<intelikey> adamwest no
<Thehound666> AMD Athlon FX-62
<Kamesh> Hi all, any one knows why Firefox and Thunderbird is not packed with the default live cd ?? Thanks in advance
<intelikey> adamwest those changes are in your home dir
<adamwest> intelikey so how can i actually reinstall this kde :D
<intelikey> adamwest apt wont tuch that.  you can  rm -fr ~/.kde  for that.
<intelikey> but not with kde running
<Thehound666> because some people may not want them and they are easy to install?
<Thehound666> my best guess
<Thehound666> besides firefox updates alot lately
<Thehound666> faster than Kubuntu
<intelikey> Kamesh cause ff is not part of kubuntu  it's part of ubuntu
<Jucato> Kamesh: because the Kubuntu devs wanted a full/primary KDE experience
<Thehound666> well I was half right
<Jucato> they're going to replace OO.o with KOffice soon also
<Thehound666> with because some people may not want them
<adamwest> well ill go away now.. thanks for all the help guys :) intelikey, jucato.
<Thehound666> is KOffice any good?
<intelikey> adamwest go away now.
<Thehound666> was starting to like OO
<Jucato> Thehound666: firefox updates a lot, but the updates don't go into ubuntu as fast as users want...
<intelikey> :)
<Kamesh> Thanks a lot for all your comments.
<Jucato> Thehound666: lighter than OO.o definitely
<adamwest> bye now
<karl> is there an alternative to using wireless assistant?
<karl> to connect to my wireless network?
<mcrandello> karl: several, wifi-radar, kwifimanager swscanner (I think) and good old fashioned sudo iwconfig ath0 essid FOO &&  sudo dhclient
<karl> thanks, i JUST managed to get connected, after trying differnt settings for about 20 mins...
<Kamesh> Jucato: but I believe the default browser for Kubuntu is konqueror which cannot even render gmail properly and may other websites. Or is it the problem of the gmail :-)
<Jucato> it's basically Google's
<mcrandello> wait what's not working with gmail?
<Jucato> but you can use Gmail in Konqueror
<Jucato> properly
<intelikey> Kamesh gmail is not propper
<intelikey> that's not a konq error.   that's bad html
<Jucato> Kamesh: set your browser identification to Firefox 1.5.0.4 for google.com
<mcrandello> no seriously I don't see anything wrong with gmail at all ?:(
<indra> hello there
<Kamesh> Jucato: is it. I checked on the latest release of kubuntu about a month back and I guess it did not work then
<mortici> how do i get firefox to notice kmail as default e-mail app?
<Kamesh> May be I am wrong. I will check it once again
<Jucato> Kamesh: trust me. I've been doing that since Dapper
<indra> i have a problem with konqueror
<indra> i can't access any website
<Kamesh> Thanks Jucato. I will check it out
<indra> anyone know?
<indra> please
<intelikey> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> nothing useful there
* intelikey does food
<indra> do you have more useful idea, intelikey
<Skrot-> indra: Do you get a error message in konqueror?
<Kamesh> indra: You you have internet connection :-). Did you check in firefox ?
<indra> yea....for example:
<indra> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<indra> Timeout on server
<indra>  Connection was to www.google.com at port 80
<indra> i think the problem with proxy
<Skrot-> indra: Try http://209.85.129.147/
<Thehound666> 1 more concern. Does Kubuntu support a usb DVD-RW drive?
<Skrot-> Thehound666: It uesed to work with my Firewire DVD-RW, so I guess it supports USB as well :>
<indra> ok..
<Thehound666> nice
<Skrot-> indra: Its google.com's IP. If you can access that but not google.com its probably DNS problems
* Thehound666 has an isp with sucky DNS thus relies on an alternate DNS.
<dwidmann> Gah, this is really frustrating :(
<indra> same error message
<indra> An error occurred while loading http://209.85.129.147/:
<indra> Timeout on server
<indra>  Connection was to 209.85.129.147 at port 80
<Skrot-> indra: Try "ping 209.85.129.147" in konsole
<indra> ok..please wait
<indra> ping 209.85.129.147
<indra> --- 209.85.129.147 ping statistics ---
<indra> 73 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 71988ms
<jordo23> Jucato: Hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hi jordo23
<Skrot-> indra: is it the same computer you're using konversation on?
<indra> yes
<indra> that's it
<Skrot-> weird..
<notech> indra: what about other sites?
<indra> other site...same error message...
<indra> oh bad..
<Skrot-> Does it work in firefox?
<indra> i don't have firefox installer
<indra> i can't download it
<Skrot-> indra: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox doesn't work?
<indra> Reading package lists... Done
<indra> Building dependency tree... Done
<indra> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<indra> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<indra> is only available from another source
<indra> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<indra> i think it is on the cd?
<cyprene> Anybody in here know anything about unix system calls, or is that a little too obscure?
<indra> but the cd had been borrowed by my friend
<intelikey> ubuntu cd yes kubuntu cd no
<intelikey> cyprene  C  ?      C++ ?
<cyprene> C
<indra> no ubuntu cd here....sorry
<notech> indra: can you ping 82.96.64.4
<cyprene> I understand that this may be well outside of the support that this channel offers, but since I had it open I figured I may as well ask, lol
<intelikey>  /j ##C
<indra> skrot..i will try it...do u know how to disable the automatic add 'http://' in konqueror?
<cyprene> Aah, ok
<cyprene> Thanks. :)
<intelikey> np
<tanlaan> hey everyone
<intelikey> hay
<ForgeAus> heeh thats what horses eat! :)
<indra> hey..
<tanlaan> ive been having a problem with my wifi card on my laptop, apparently it doesnt like the wifi channels 6 and 11. Does anyone know any possible reason why this may occur? *yes my card works on other channels*
<indra> still waiting for ping...
<ForgeAus> tanlaan I'm not sure but I had a similar problem
<esc> indra: are you trying to install firefox?
<ForgeAus> I had a laptop that wouldn't find my wireless router on its default channel but when I changed it voila.. it just magically appeared!
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<esc> sudo apt-get install firefox
<notech> that's instresting, that was freenode's ip address
<tanlaan> oo btw, im using a wifi card with bcm43xx firmware *not very lucky in the case of linux*
<ForgeAus> are you sure freenode only has one?
<indra> esc--no...i am trying pinging 82.96.64.4
<tanlaan> so i guess im actually lucky that it works at all :D
<tanlaan> haha
<esc> why?
<mervteck> hey guys
<intelikey> hay
<notech> esc: indra has no connection issues and no cd with him
<ForgeAus> wouldn't swiftfox be better t han firefox/
<ForgeAus> ?
<mervteck> oi why am i so damn noob to linux >.<
<tanlaan> mervteck: cause everyone has to be a noob at some point?
<mervteck> true, just wish i could get win installed but i dunno how >.<
<indra> that's it notech..but i am using the same computer with this konversation
<esc> well, swiftfox is not quite opensource
<intelikey> or they will be a noob at every point
<ForgeAus> the trick is to den00bify yourself I guess :)
<tanlaan> haha] 
<ForgeAus> esc its not the source I'm interested in :) (kidding)
<notech> esc: to catch you up, is here with konversation but can ping no addresses by ip and no konquorer working it errors with timeout
<mervteck> lols well the person teaching me more about linux crashed for the nite so im all noob right now trying to install wine and its failing horribly
<tanlaan> yea that might not be a great thing to try and do by yourself then :P
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install wine
<mervteck> XD yeah that and i need to install my nvidia drivers but lucky for me i know how to do those =D
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<esc> sudo apt-get install wine
<esc> yeah..what intelikely said
<mervteck> wewts i love u guys ^^
<indra> freezing...
<indra> no output but still pinging...
<mervteck> Building dependency tree
<mervteck> Reading state information... Done
<mervteck> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mervteck> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mervteck> is only available from another source
<mervteck> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<indra> ?
<notech> indra: you can cancel the ping
<intelikey> !info wine
<mervteck> thats what i got putting that in to konsole
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<indra> how?
<intelikey> in universe.
<indra> newbie in linux
<intelikey> enable the universe repo
<mervteck> XD
<notech> indra: ctrl+c will work
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<indra> Reading package lists... Done
<indra> Building dependency tree... Done
<indra> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<indra> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<indra> is only available from another source
<indra> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<indra> sorry
<mervteck> anyone got any other ideas on how to get it installed cuz... well it failed XD
<intelikey> !paste | indra
<ubotu> indra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<indra> Reading package lists... Done
<indra> Building dependency tree... Done
<indra> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<indra> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<indra> is only available from another source
<indra> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<indra> --- 82.96.64.4 ping statistics ---
<indra> 592 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 590912ms
<tanlaan> omg indra
<tanlaan> indra: use www.pastebin.ca
<esc> "mozilla-firefox" is not the name of the package
<indra> sorry
<esc> it's just firefox
<tanlaan> indra: :D
<intelikey> don't be sorry,  just don't do it again.
<dane> http://www.pastebin.ca/324408
<indra> ctrl+v didn't work
<tanlaan> indra: that paste in just kinda scared me haha
<indra> i forget this is not windows
<dane> www.pastebin.ca/324408
<dane> i nkow
<notech> that's bizarre being connected to freenode but timeout on pinging freenode
<dane> i'm lost without familiarity
<indra> ^^
<dane> it's nice
<dane> a change in history, almost
<mervteck> grrs i need my wineeeee ( i swear im not drunk )
<dane> :)
<dane> sec let me goto the repository
<dane> still got me?
<tanlaan> mervteck: why do you need it so bad?
<intelikey> winey ?
<dane> me not wine
<mervteck> tanlaan: im gonna run CS ^^
<dane> :)
<indra> not work with name 'firefox'
<tanlaan> mervteck: lol
<mervteck> also wann try running bf2142
<dane> ok so here's the problem
<tanlaan> mervteck: have any idea what the minimum specs for use of CS on linux through wine is? *just curious*
<intelikey> did you enable the repos  "universe" ?
<dane> i'm running on x64 bit architechture
<dane> the os is 64 bit
<dane> hardly any software, including wine (i think, last I checked) doesn't work
<intelikey> !repos > mervteck
<indra> esc--how are u..? hehe...
<dane> nothing is simply written for it yet
<mervteck> from what ive heard pretty high but im running an amd athlon fx 5000 dual core and 6 gb of ram so i figure im ok ^^
<dane> nice
<dane> ok
<dane> so lets try some repos
<esc> indra: im ok. whats up
<mervteck> so i figure ive got the power to run it XD
<tanlaan> mervteck: . . . why so much horse power for such a small car? :P
<mervteck> XD usually on windows but wanna switch to linux
<indra> how about my konqueror? hehe
<tanlaan> mervteck: ahh
<tanlaan> mervteck: lol, still i cant think of any linux app that would have you pushing anywhere near the limit of your specs :P
<mervteck> XD
<dane> heard some whistling
<intelikey> gimp ?
<Skrot-> mervteck: 6GB!?
<ind> esc---skrot---how about my konqueror? hehe
<intelikey> i think gimp could load 6g
<esc> huh?
<Influx> UGH
<Skrot-> ind: I don't think konqueror is the problem..
<Skrot-> ind: Seeing how you cannot ping google.com
<mervteck> yeah lol 6gb of ram ftw i have another 2 i could put in but thats in my server tower atm XD
<mervteck> oh and its all ddr3 =)
<Jucato> ind: you can connect to IRC, but can't browse?
<Skrot-> yes
<esc> sounds like a DNS problem, no?
<ind> yea..maybe...i think because of proxy
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> sounds like a DNS problem
<ind> yes jucato
<Skrot-> agreed, but he cannot access google by ip either
<notech> can't ping by ip either
<Jucato> try changing your nameserver
<Jucato> in /etc/resolv.conf
<notech> ind: can you ping your own router?
<intelikey> sounds more like ipv6 over router that doesn't support it maybe
<esc> yeah, I'd guess the problem lays in resolv.conf
<esc> hmm
<tanlaan> hmm, *off topic* what do you think the smallest amount of sleep you could get each night, and still be functional and able to learn new things? lol
<esc> perhaps
<JaydeInflux> UGH
<JaydeInflux> I NEED MUSIC
* esc is listening to Get Carter by Stereolab on Aluminum Tunes [Amarok] 
<JaydeInflux> this silence is killing me
<intelikey> tanlaan 12 hours
<Skrot-> tanlaan: You should get 8 hours of sleep each night. ;)
<Skrot-> 12 hours for children
<esc> im fine on 5 hours
<JaydeInflux> what about me?
<intelikey> second childhood    meh
<esc> im 27 tho
<JaydeInflux> should I worry about this?
<JaydeInflux> or just chill
<Jucato> JaydeInflux: what seems to be the problem?
* tanlaan points to the *smallest*
<JaydeInflux> i'm not tired
<JaydeInflux> LOL
<ind> i am on a campus..i don't know the ip
<notech> tanlaan: depends on the duration. 2 or 3 for a few nights i can do
<tanlaan> hmm well i think i should get to bed so i can wake up early
<tanlaan> and only be on 4 hours of sleep
<esc> coffee is good, by the way
<Skrot-> ind: Wlan or ethernet?
<mervteck> yes coffiee is my friend
<tanlaan> yea
<esc> I am a coffee fiend
<Skrot-> Wlan is more likely to screw you over :P
<tanlaan> thats what im gonna make when i wake up
<mervteck> ive got around... 10 cups in me or so
<ind> ethernet
<esc> whoa...10 cups?
<mervteck> yeah over 2 days strate and im still goin
<tanlaan> oo ive got something nice for all of you :D
<esc> im about 3 a day
<intelikey> mervteck is it still early for you ?
<esc> 2 in the morning one in the late afternoon
<mervteck> oh yeah.. its 12 atm but it feals like 6am
<tanlaan> http://youtube.com/watch?v=f3zvN1-Gits&mode=related&search=
<intelikey> ecs i don't do java  but me ole man used to drink about 3 pots of coffee a day
<tanlaan> you all should love that :D
<intelikey> some times four or five.  but three was avarage
<esc> sounds like my kind of man
<esc> why arent you into coffee?
<ind> esc---so, what must be fixed in resolv.conf?
<intelikey> yuch
<esc> its an aquired taste, for sure
<esc> like beer
<Skrot-> tanlaan: lol. Somebody uploaded hackers to youtube in 11 pieces?!
<intelikey> yuch again
<esc> ah beer is so good
<Skrot-> mmm
<tanlaan> Skrot: yup lol
<tanlaan> Skrot- i thought all of you would like it :D
<tanlaan> anyways
<intelikey> i used to drink a little but not beer,  never liked it.
<tanlaan> im off to bed soon
<Skrot-> who the hell wants to watch an entire movie on youtube in crappy flash quality?
<esc> people who dont know about torrents
<Skrot-> If you want to watch hackers you probably know about torrents :p
<tanlaan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<esc> hack the gibson
<intelikey> hackers ?
<Skrot-> I love movie OSes
<tanlaan> hack the planet!
<tanlaan> Skrot-: omg i want one!
<tanlaan> btw if you want to know what they look like, check out...i believe part 10
<tanlaan> haha
<tanlaan> maybe part 9
<premier_> hello
<intelikey> what's hackers ?
<Skrot-> I love the gibson firewall
<tanlaan> bah i need sleep, night all
<tanlaan> intelikey: its a movie
<Skrot-> intelikey: A movie about hacking (fiction)
<premier_> Linux just crashed for me...  I needed to reboot
<Skrot-> Or rather cracking
<intelikey> <premier_> Linux just crashed for me...  I needed to reboot <<<<  ?
<ind> esc-skrot--I have no problem with ie in windows....but problem in konqueror...
<Skrot-> ind: Im out of ideas :(
<premier_> I was transfering a big (1.4gig) movie file to an exteranal hard drive, and I right clicked on the icon for my external hard drive, and everything stopped, even the music
<intelikey> premier_ what will a reboot help ?
<premier_> I could still move the mouse, but nothing responded
<premier_> I dont know, what should I do in the future if that happens?
<intelikey> kill what's hanging it ?
<ind> ok..thanx for all
<esc> killall
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace
<premier_> ctrl+alt backspace didnt respond
<intelikey> alt+SysRQ+E   ?
<Skrot-> what does that one do?
<intelikey> emergancy killall5
<intelikey> well maybe not exactly killall5 but close
<intelikey> premier muct have gotten something out of that one.
<intelikey> must even
<mervteck> can anyone help me in pm getting wine?
<mervteck> sudo apt-get install wine didnt work
<Skrot-> What was the error?
<intelikey> mervteck i told you enable the universe repo
<mervteck> oh u did? well how i do that lol
<intelikey> mervteck if you don't know how and reading the link that !repos spit at you just say that.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* dwidmann reboots
<mervteck> oi i did that already iut didnt work =\
<mervteck> oi wate
<mervteck> i missed a vital step >.<
<intelikey> mervteck did you "apply" the changes    or sudo apt-get update    after you made the changes ?
<mervteck> i applied the changes
<premier_> it just did it again.  Looks like a super corrupt movie file
<mervteck> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt this is what winehq told me to add
<premier_> yeah, what was alt+sysR
<intelikey> mervteck yeah.  but that's not what i mentioned.    use the one you want to use.
<premier_> alt+sysRQ+E supposed to do?
<intelikey> premier_ killall5
<premier_> okay
<dwidmann> Yay!
<premier_> intelikey: what is that?
<ForgeAus> how do I get Xnest (or xserver-xephyr) working with kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> it tries to load another active display while one is running
<ForgeAus> wait no I think I said that wrong
<ForgeAus> tries to load another active xserver while theres already one active
<ForgeAus> (for display 0)
<dwidmann> df /media/storage: /dev/mapper/storage-media - used: 528 / 634257408 - hooray for lvm
<intelikey> premier_  should set the machine back to the bare kernel+init  and you can login and do   init 3          if it works correctly....
<premier_> oh
<intelikey> sudo init 3
<ind> esc--when i tried to type the proxy without http:// , it will be added automatically by konqueror...do u know how to disable it?
<premier_> well, maybe that explains it, because my console windows dont work because I have a faulty graphics driver (ati blah blah blah) so I kept on getting "colorful" screens
<intelikey> premier_ you can fix that with vga= on the boot line
<premier_> vga= what?
<premier_> or just that?
<intelikey> add  'vga=0x0f05 quiet silent'       and remove  'splash'
<premier_> okay
<intelikey> or vga=ask
<intelikey> or vga=normal
<intelikey> any of the three
<premier_> will that change my "kubuntu" logo on bootup?
<intelikey> up to the point that xorg starts.  yes.
<premier_> okay
<intelikey> you loose the splash screen
<Skrot-> btw, will feisty support splash-images in higher res/more colors etc?
<intelikey> plain text startup
<_4strO> yop
<intelikey> but if frame buffering is hosed that's worth nothing.
<premier_> intelikey: sometimes linux will hang on boot for me. Will this fix it?
<intelikey> premier_ probably not.   but it is possable
<premier_> hmmm...
<premier_> intelikey: do you know what could be causing that?  Ive had some trouble with acpi
<intelikey> you can delete the 'quiet silent' from the kernel line and it might clue you in as to why its hanging
<premier_> okay
<esc> I always boot in text
<intelikey> key word "might"
<esc> always good thing to do. not sure why ubuntu wants to hide that from users
<intelikey> esc me too
<Skrot-> esc: Beacause most user don't have a clue about what all that text means
<intelikey> esc they want to be a M$'ish as they can i guess
<esc> intelikely: good thing we can change that
<intelikey> s/ a / as /
<dwidmann> because they are afraid they might scare new users if they let cryptic text scroll by
<premier_> > /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=normal noapic nolapic  < is that good?
<intelikey> dwidmann that's kinda what i said
<esc> vga=771 by the way makes the text more readable...
<Skrot-> ofcourse.. hiding the text is a good thing, as long as it's possible to get the text back if you need it
<dwidmann> Indeed, I just rephrased it
<intelikey> premier_ looks good to me
<dwidmann> skrot, it's in one of the /var/logs, I think, I forget which one
<premier_> thanks
<intelikey> dmesg
<esc> I dont even have usplash installed
<esc> which helps even more
<dwidmann> usplash looks horrible in 64-bit kubuntu :(
<dwidmann> I turn usplash off as an act of mercy on my eyes
<premier_> dwidmann: How do you like 64-bit otherwise?  Im gonna build my own computer this summer
<esc> do you guys use kdm?
<Skrot-> I do
<dwidmann> I like it fine
<intelikey> esc !i
<dwidmann> esc: yes
<intelikey> esc imo kdm is evil
<Skrot-> Don't like the default kubuntu edgy KDM theme though
<esc> no kdm for me
<esc> just straight into console + startx
<premier_> whats wrong with kdm?
<esc> im a nerd like that
<Skrot-> the linux world can be divided into two; those who like eyecandy and those who like mindcandy :P
<intelikey> xdm or gdm    but no kdm.
<dwidmann> I have a variety of sessions set up ... I need some sort of dm ...
<esc> yeah I like to see all the cool text
<Skrot-> Doesn't usplash have a key to disable graphical boot and return to text?
<intelikey> Skrot- lol   never heard it put that way before
<franx> hi there folks
<esc> Skrot: no idea
<franx> sorry to bother everyone, but i have a firefox and kubuntu questions.
<esc> whats up franx
<franx> or question as the case is
<franx> hi esx
<franx> esc
<franx> sorry
* dwidmann likes eyecandy and mindcandy
<dwidmann> Please don't divide me :s
<esc> ^
<Skrot-> It was more of a joke really, I too like them both ;)
<intelikey> you are already devided dwidmann
<esc> so whats up franx
<franx> i want to click on a .torrent file and it come up with open with azureus. at the moment it doesnt come up with it dispite me associating it in kde
<franx> anyone?
<franx> sorry
<franx> in firefox
<esc> you probably should associate in firefox as well
<franx> yes i know
<franx> i cant figure out a way to do that
<franx> has anyone successfully done that and can talk me through it?
<esc> yeah
<franx> firefox 2.0 i think is the standard in edgy
<esc> I dont have firefox installed, tho...so off the top of my head
<franx> k
<esc> um
<mervteck> gahhh E: Package wine has no installation candidate >.< and ive done everything from that link
<esc> do you see the option to "ask where to download"?
<esc> uncheck that
<franx> k
<esc> and then download a torrent
<esc> and a prompt should come up
<dwidmann> mervteck: easiest way to get it is to just direct download it from wine.budgetdedicated.com
<intelikey> mervteck do one more thing.    sudo apt-get update       in konsole and see if it errors out
<esc> and then select ktorrent & check "always use"
<intelikey> dwidmann it's in the universe repo
<franx> i dont think there is a always use check
<esc> yeah there is
<dwidmann> intelikey, sure, probably an outdated version though
<mervteck> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mervteck> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> yes of course.  maybe a month or more old......
<mervteck> i guess it did >.<
<franx> ahh ye i see it
<franx> i still want it to give me the option tho
<esc> I kind of miss firefox...I tried to use konq 100% but its not as functional as firefox...but I do like the speeds of konq
<franx> not auto open azureus
<esc> then dont check it
<dwidmann> wine.budgetdedicated.com = practically hot off the keyboard
<Jucato> not as functional?
<intelikey> mervteck there's your error.   it's in the /etc/apt/sources.list  file
<esc> Jucato: yeah there's a couple odd things I like to do that konq just cant do
<esc> or at least as far as I know
<mervteck> so what would i change in the sources.list file or should i not touch it >.<
<Jucato> esc: example?
<vinboy_> how do I check if any package is depending on <abc package> before I remove it?
<dennis> hallo! ich mchte aus einem cronjob heraus ein php skript aufrufen, finde aber nirgendwo die bin von php. habe jetzt auch php5-cgi installiert, wenn ich das aufrufe kann ich keine mysql funktionen nutzen. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<intelikey> esc does   #bash    or   !bash  work in ff ?
<Skrot-> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> or trash:/
<Skrot-> Screw Sonnet, they could just use me
<intelikey> or media:/  for that matter
<Jucato> vinboy_: you will be asked when you try to remove something that others depend on
<vinboy_> ic
<vinboy_> thanks
<esc> Jucato: forge referral info, home button takes you to files rather than homepage, cant move the close tab button or move the open new tab button elsewhere
<esc> lots of things like that
<franx> ahh cool thanks esc
<franx> =] 
<intelikey> vinboy_ sudo apt-get remove <abc>   if nothing is depending on it it should remove else it should list the deps and ask for permission to remove them all
<Jucato> esc: ah, you're right then :)
<dwidmann> esc: for all things konq can't do, there's always window -> show terminal emulator
<franx> beryl == krad
<esc> yeah, im trying to get used to konq...
<mervteck> guys whats an X server? cuz im trying to install my nvidia drivers
<vinboy_> ok thanks intelikey
<esc> I might just go back to firefox...
<franx> esc what do you use?
<esc> but firefox is so slow loading
<esc> konqueror
<franx> tru
<franx> beryl also
<franx> ?
<franx> cos its krad
<max__> hi guys
<Skrot-> beryl = crap, wait for kde 4 :P
<dwidmann> hi max__
<franx> plus its got the name that you associate with mingin chix
<Jucato> Skrot-: you mean krap, don't you? :P
<Skrot-> sure, krap :p
<max__> happy to use kubuntu...i left windows...and mac os
<max__> XD
<esc> anyone know a way to preload firefox like konq is preloaded?
<dwidmann> nay, beryl isn't worthy of the k :P
<dennis> hi! i installed php5 but cannot find a php5 or php binary for use in a cron job. then i installed php5-cgi but there i cannot use mysql functions. can anyone help me plz?
<franx> it runs a bit slow on this 1.4/64geforce2 tho
<intelikey> esc can put the close tab button on each tab   set your home page to file://home/username   and what else did you say ???
<mervteck> are there reskins of kde i can dl and install like there are custom themes for XP?
<franx> mervteck: beryl
<franx> hhaha
<franx> =P
<mervteck> XD
<mervteck> hey franx whats an X server?
<dwidmann> mervteck: http://www.kde-look.org
<max__> i use a 56k, ho could i download the italian package for kubunut
<max__> ?
<franx> i really want to stream tv so i can watch it at work
<esc> intelikely: I mean, I want the home page to open up a webpage in konq-browser and then home button to open up /home/esc in konq-file
<mervteck> oo ty dwidmann
<Skrot-> esc: Konq has some issues with the whole split personality indeed
<mervteck> lol is there an XP look for KDE? XD
<esc> I hope not
<mervteck> i wanna fuck with my dad when he trys to get on my computer next time lol
<Skrot-> Ofcourse there is ;)
<dwidmann> esc: well, with the konqueror button you're launching it with, assuming that's how you're launching it, you could put the url in the launcher ...... starting it like say konqueror http://www.google.com
<intelikey> max__ sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-it
<max__> ok thank you!
<dwidmann> mervteck: there is
<intelikey> esc you can set the home page to anything you want
<mervteck> ah hahahaha  2nd highest dl is XP theme for kde3 XD
<franx> ta esc
<esc> dwidmann: yeah I have that set. I mean the home button on konq itself
<franx> good luck kubutors
<mervteck> is kubuntu running kde3?
<mervteck> err 3.2
<intelikey> yeah
<esc> 355
<dwidmann> the only place you can really set the home button for konq itself is in konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror ... right there in the middle of the page ...
<mervteck> or higher
<intelikey> 3.4 on dapper i think  3.5 on edgy
<dwidmann> Of course, the problem with that esc is that it affects file browsing as well
<esc> yup.
<mervteck> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499 take a look guy its pretty bad >.<
<dwidmann> 3.5.5 on edgy ... and it shouldn't be long til 3.5.6 is released
<esc> I want to have my cake and eat it too
<max__> hey,  the terminal says that has changed the olds packeges (in english) with the italian but i can't see the difference, should i reboot?
<intelikey> the different profiles can use different home pages         no ?
<dwidmann> mervteck: I'm surprised it's at a 66% rating
* intelikey installs konq to be sure
<intelikey> max log out and back in
<max__> ah ok
<esc> intelikey: as far as I can tell you can only have one true home page.
<max__> bye!
<mervteck> anyone know of a good black with orange font skin for kde?
<esc> font skin?
<mervteck> err a skin for kde thats got orange font and blackish everything else lol
<intelikey> mervteck use kcontrol and set the colours the way you like
<esc> yeah just do it yourself
<max__> yes!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> roll your own    i always did.
<max__> is in italian!!!!
<max__> thank you!
<max__> XD
<intelikey> you're welcome
<intelikey> max__ you can say hello to jucato in italian now   lol :)
<Jucato> :O
<max__> ah
<max__> lol
<max__> ciao!
<Jucato> hola!
<Jucato> salve!
<max__> como estas?
<max__> XD
<elyon> Hello, everyone.
<Jucato> no hablo espaol :P
<max__> lol
<esc> whats up elyon
<elyon> I'm about to reinstall Kubuntu but I have a couple of questions.  I have a separate partition for my /home partition.  I would like to keep that as is but I'm curious... will all my program settings (for Firefox, etc) be maintained?  Or will installing the applications again overwrite the information?
<esc> that's all in /home
<dwidmann> elyon, yes, they'll be maintained
<elyon> Basically, I don't know what to expect as far as reusing that partition.
<esc> should be at least
* intelikey refuses to answer "elyon" on basic principal of name....
<max__> lol
<elyon> intelikey: Huh? lol
<cyprene> What's wrong with Elyon?
* dwidmann doesn't get it
* esc is listening to Quiet by Smashing Pumpkins on Siamese Dream [Amarok] 
* elyon doesn't get it either.
<max__> ah, how could i download a mp3 codec?
<intelikey> ok so you are saying that in a different language... that's ok then
<max__> sorry..but with kubuntu i'm noob
<dwidmann> !mpe | max__
<esc> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max__> ok
<esc> !codecs
<dwidmann> !mp3 | max__
<ubotu> max__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elyon> dwidmann: So when I reinstall Kubuntu, I should only have to setup new users and point them to the current /home directories, right?  Everything else should remain the same?
<dwidmann> elyon, right
<dwidmann> system setting files (anything in /etc) will be lost though'
<max__> bye and thank you
<esc> so when you reinstall around a /home, all you do is basically dont touch that one partition but erase/reformat the others?
<intelikey> oh you may not be registered...    dis reguard.
<dwidmann> esc, yup
<elyon> esc: Exactly what I was about to ask :)
<esc> but reinstalling is the fun part
<mervteck> ahh mutch better nice and grey XD
<esc> heh
<elyon> esc: Is it tough to tell the installer NOT to touch that partition but to use it as the /home mount?
<intelikey> i used to say.   "i reload twice a week whether i need too or not."   :)
<esc> never done it before
<dwidmann> elyon, well, there are many reasons why I don't trust the live installer. Be very careful.
<elyon> intelikey: I'm hoping this will be the last time I'll have to.
<mervteck> so anyone know why when i install my video drivers from nvidia it says there is an X server running and i need to close it. anyone know what it is XD
<dwidmann> Or just use the alternate disk
<esc> ^
<esc> alt disk is good
<intelikey> i don't think i've installed in about 8/10 months now.
<intelikey> maybe longer.
<esc> I enjoy reinstalling each ubuntu release
<elyon> dwidmann: Where do I get the alternate disc?  And I wouldn't have to compile or anything with that, would I?  Installs just like the Live?
<dwidmann> elyon, it works just like the live, except it's a text mode installer. You can get it from www.kubuntu.org
<mervteck> anyone else use konversation?
<esc> konversation rules
<intelikey> install with ether the gui or in text mode
<dwidmann> konversation is nice
<mervteck> yup yup!
<intelikey> elyon ^
<elyon> hmm... text mode.  How advanced? lol
<mervteck> smooth cleen and low resorces
<elyon> ah
<esc> it's pretty easy...just ugly
<elyon> mervteck: Konversation kicks X-Chat's butt.
<esc> same as the livecd install...just fugly
<intelikey> errr dvd that is.    the alternate is just text mode.
<mervteck> i hear that elyon!
<elyon> esc: Then we'll have something in common... I can handle that ;)
<dwidmann> esc, it used all of its points in the reliability category instead of charisma, apparently
<intelikey> esc no not "<esc> same as the livecd install...just fugly"   more flexable.
<esc> thats true
<mervteck> lol im running konversation, kopete running 4 messenger services 8 browsers and 2 games and its only using 10 percent of my proc XD
<elyon> dwidmann: I've been looking on kubuntu.org, but I can't find the link for alternate cd.
<esc> I take that back...if you want to do a console install, its great...livecd cannot do that
<esc> which I highly recommend by the way
<mervteck> anyone ever used DSL
<intelikey> well said
<esc> console install ~~> kde-core
<intelikey> mervteck yeah
<mervteck> did u like it
<intelikey> esc kde-base
<esc> kde-base is just without arts right?
<elyon> esc: I originally installed Ubuntu and then installed kubuntu-desktop.  THEN was told I shouldn't have lol.  So I'm just going to do a fresh Kubuntu install.
<intelikey> mervteck for what it is.  it's minimalest.   i like minimalest...
<dwidmann> one sec elyon, while I grab t hat link
<elyon> dwidmann: They have one for Edgy, right?
<dwidmann> I find console install + kde-core to be light enough
<esc> elyon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<dwidmann> elyon, yes, they do
<intelikey> mervteck it will install on a 50m partition  with full xorg.
<mervteck> XD yeah ive got one of there mini systems XD
<premier_> could you guys point me to information that would tell me about linux hardware compatibility?
<esc> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dwidmann> I picked a random mirror elyon, but here's the list of files
<dwidmann> ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<mervteck> ok i got my wine file guys how do i install it through console?
<elyon> dwidmann: I'm in the US ;)
<mervteck> konsole *
<elyon> dwidmann: Where is the list of mirrors?
<intelikey> mervteck but i can install a linux system that i can deal with on a 5m partition cli only   :)        so go figure.
<dwidmann> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<esc> mervteck: what wine files?
<elyon> dwidmann: OHHH, I see it now... under OTHER installation methods.
<mervteck> intelikey: aww show off XD
<elyon> Sorry for wasting your time... but thank you :)
<mervteck> esc: lol i type like shit lol sorry its all the files to install wine
<intelikey> elyon it's never a waste of time.
<dwidmann> no time has been wasted
<esc> elyon: get alt .iso not the server .iso...I made that mistake once
<dwidmann> at least none that wasn't going to get wasted to begin with ;)
<elyon> :P
<esc> mervteck: ..and what files are those? why not just install via repos
<intelikey> and sorry for the "name" thang.   i just read it with a hebrew slant.
<mervteck> cuz i tried repos it didnt work so i jsut dled it
<esc> source?
<elyon> Now, when I boot up the alt CD, does the installation start automatically?
<mervteck> wine_0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb is the exact name
<elyon> I haven't done a text-based installation since DOS 6 ;)
<dwidmann> elyon, it'll look about the same as if you had booted up the live cd, just select install and you'll be good to go
<esc> mervteck: sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<elyon> dwidmann: Excellent... thank you.
<premier_> the information on the compatibility list tends to pertain to dapper or earlier...  If I plan to use edgy, is that a problem?
<dwidmann> and it's text mode, not just text ... like an ncurses interface, or whatever those things are called
<mervteck> sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<mervteck> err
<mervteck> 1 sec
<mervteck> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<intelikey> elyon kubuntu 6.6 is the first gui based install i've done sense about that long.   and i hate it.      hate it with a purple passion.
<dwidmann> intelikey, then you would have a heart attack if you saw my current theme. You can't get much more purply than this.
<elyon> intelikey: I'm a nerd, but sometimes I just want to get the job done quickly ;)
<intelikey> wouldn't advise my worst enemy to use the ubuntu live cd to install.....
<esc> heh
<mervteck> anyone wanna help me install wine with remote desktop? XD
<dwidmann> intelikey: I would
<mena> I installed Azurues and when i open it it closed after loadin
<intelikey> well maybe my worst.....
<mena> Any onw now why
<esc> mervteck: did you do dpkg?
<mena> one*
<mervteck> dunno what it is so ide say no
<elyon> intelikey: So what is the difference?
<esc> mervteck: put the .deb into your home folder
<esc> and then open a terminal
<mervteck> k 1 sec
<esc> and type without quotes "sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb"
<intelikey> elyon well i can actually get the text installer to work  but if you don't just click yes to everything and let it do what ever it wants   i can't get the gui installer to do anything but piss me off.
<dwidmann> elyon: the main difference is reliability. The alternate disk has it, the live disk doesn't
<esc> I didnt realize the livecd was so buggy
<dennis> can anyone tell me why i cannot use the mysql functions in php command line (i installed php5-cli and php5-mysql)?
<esc> never used it to install
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dwidmann> esc: the live cd is new, as of about a year and a half ago, or something like that. Very buggy. I tested the feisty herd 2 live cd today, guess what, it crashed.
<mena> !azurues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azurues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<esc> yeah I remember when all that started development...espresso?
<esc> or something
<intelikey> the live cd installer came out with dapper
<elyon> dwidmann: I definitely like the idea of a Live CD for distros, though...
<intelikey> i think
<elyon> dwidmann: It's prevented me from installing a few stinkers :)
<intelikey> i have nothing particular against the live cd     it's the gui installer that me hates
<max__> HI
<dwidmann> ubiquity-frontend-kde = buggy, crashy, unreliable
<mervteck> esc check ur pm
<esc> mervteck: yeah I got it...cant respond...im not registered
<mervteck> XD
<esc> yes..put it in your home
<mervteck> so /home/username, put it in there?
<esc> yes
<mervteck> k i did that then put in the command u said to and it failed
<esc> what was the error
<mervteck> i think its cuz im still in desktop
<mervteck> cuz earlier i put in cd desktop for another install
<max__> ehm.. how could i dowload the italian package for openoffice? with apt-get?
<Skrot-> max_: Probably apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-it
<mervteck> esc why dont u register?
<max__> ah ok..thank you
<esc> lazy
<esc> doing it now
* esc is listening to (That's When I Reach For My) Revolver by Mission of Burma on A Gun To The Head (A Selection From The Ace Of Hearts Era) [Amarok] 
<intelikey> l10n ?    not  i18n ?
<intelikey> max__ let me give you a quick search string for things like that.     apt-cache search italian | grep <filter string here>        filter could be    openoffice   kde    gnome    or anything else.
<intelikey> makes it easier for you, any you don't have to keep asking.
<mervteck> OI! i finally get the package to install and its an i386 and im running 64x! >.<
<mervteck> mutany i tell you!
<intelikey> mervteck lol why didn't you say so.  there is no wine for k8  afik
<intelikey> afaik
<max__> but to update un download i have to write sudo apt-get install AND the name of application?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> max__ or use a frontend   like adept  or synaptic
<mervteck> areu  kidding me intel?? so i have no wine?!
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<max__> ok..but with adept...i'm using 56k and download a lot of thing that i don't need
<mervteck> i need to be able to run CS CSS and 2142 X.X thats it
<intelikey> that's the only solution i know of. mervteck
<mervteck> chroot?
<mervteck> is it like and emulation in an emulation? lol
<max__> bye and thank you!!!!!!!
<intelikey> max__ don't know about that.   apt will grab dependancies too.    if you don't believe it do   sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop      and look at the list.    you can say   N   to the question....
<intelikey> mervteck it's a 32 bit env running in the 64bit system.
<mervteck> oo
<intelikey> real not emulated.
<intelikey> wine = wine is not an emulator
<mervteck> so which one do i download, cuz i dunno if im running breezy or whatever they are >.<
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
* intelikey suspects   edgy eft
<mervteck> whats is dapper or breezy?
<intelikey> 6.6 and 5.10 respectivly
<intelikey> edgy is 6.10
<mervteck> kk
<intelikey> the release numbers are   year.month
<mervteck> ooo thats neat
<intelikey> some say  6.06   but the month is still 6
<mervteck> damn it i need to learn all i can about Linux
<intelikey> feist fon will be  7.4  if it releases on schedual
<mervteck> whats feist fon?
<intelikey> *buntu uses a six month life cycle.
<intelikey> with LTS versions.
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<intelikey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mervteck> a 6 month life cycle?
<pgdown> ok im all registered. esc is now pgdown. just so you people know
<mervteck> rgr that!
<mervteck> welcome back
<pgdown> I had to try every keyboard button name
<pgdown> oddly enough, most were already taken
<mervteck> XD
<intelikey> nothing odd about that    a lot of people reg. more than one nick    and look at the number of users on freenode.
<mervteck> i love rightclick> package menu > install its my best friend XD
* intelikey thinks mervteck should make more friends....
<mervteck> XD
<mervteck> i have lots of friends i jsut wanna learn linux
<pgdown> m
<mervteck> there fun is getting stoned, mine is learning aobut stuff like this
<pgdown> I like to get stoned and learn linux
<mervteck> XD
<intelikey> aout stuff
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> oh about stuff.
<intelikey> was going to say linux is mostly elf not aout now days.
<mervteck> ok i installed the debootstrapchroot
* pgdown is listening to Climbing by Meat Puppets on Meat Puppets II [Amarok] 
<intelikey> and using a script that is generally frowned upon....
<pgdown> haha
<intelikey> think i will too
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-27-386 | Distro: Debian/GNU none | CPU: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor @ 351 Mhz | Mem usage: 36.5/249.2 MB (15%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(/dev/dev): 6.7/10.3 GB (65%) | Uptime: 11 hrs 59 mins 31 secs  |  Local Time: 04:05:55 CST | Connection:  Received: 0.0 KB,  packets Sent: 0.0 KB,  packets | Users: 0 | Load: 0.00
<intelikey> hehhe the network stats may be a little less than accurate....  :)
<mervteck> anyone know if cadega has 64X support?
<intelikey> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<pgdown> Random Fortune: Ok, I'm just uploading the new version of the kernel, v1.3.33, also known as "the buggiest kernel ever". 	-- Linus Torvalds
<mervteck> i know what it is =P but is it x64 compatable?
<elyon> Okay... last question before reinstalling.  What is the KDE partition manager called?
<pgdown> called the gparted live cd
<JaydeInflux> sweet
<JaydeInflux> i remembe this
<JaydeInflux> r*
<pgdown> just kidding
<intelikey> pgdown kernel versions are coded  number.odd == unstabel buggy        number.even == stable
<elyon> pgdown: I'm not using the live cd :)
<pgdown> qtparted is one...but I think it's not so good
<elyon> pgdown: What do YOU use?
<pgdown> gparted live cd
<intelikey> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<pgdown> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<intelikey> parted is on the alternate install cd  iirc
<JaydeInflux> great
<JaydeInflux> i guess my linux partition is fully updated//secure
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 36.5/249.2 MB (15%)
<intelikey> not bad for having konqueror running
<pgdown> how'd you get that stat
<intelikey> it's a script.
<intelikey> i typed /sis -m    but you don't have it.
<pgdown> well damn
<pgdown> ok I gotta sleep
<pgdown> later everyone
* pgdown is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> you can write one  just  cut the output of free -m
<intelikey> later.
<mervteck> anyone know of other emulation programs like wine and cadega thats got X64 support?
<Jucato> !away | pgdown
<ubotu> pgdown: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Jucato> oops
<Jucato> !away > pgdown
<intelikey> let me see                                                                  echo "Mem usage: `free -m | grep -e "-/+" | cut -d' ' -f7-13 | tr -d ' '`/`free -m | grep -e "-/+" | cut -d' ' -f14- | tr -d ' '` MB"                                                   and a little awk or bc math to enhance it.
<ForgeAus> what repository is seamonkey in?
<intelikey> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> doesn't seem to be.
<dwidmann> !guidelines > dwidmann
<intelikey> !guidelines | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dwidmann> hmmm, > = to self in a pm, very nice :)
<dwidmann> or, to > target rather
<intelikey> actually yeah that.
<intelikey>  /msg ubotu blan     == to self in pm
<intelikey> me wonders if < works....
<intelikey> !botsnack < ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack < ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> !< help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* intelikey wonders what max is mad about....
<mervteck> can anyone tell me hwo to get my audio devices to work right? i have no sound with kaffeine
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> wb Jucato
<mervteck> kk
<dwidmann> mervtec, do you have sound with everything else?
<mervteck> no i have no sound at all
<_dane> me either
<_dane> i need to get music going
<mervteck> ive got a usb headset plugged in as well as an sb live sound card installed
<_dane> i lost my admin password
<Jucato> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> !sound | _dane
<ubotu> _dane: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<_dane> well not sound.. i got that
<_dane> i need to access my ntfs partitions
<_dane> but the /etc/conf file is locked
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_dane> thx
<_dane> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_dane> meh don't need to fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<_dane> just ro is fine
<_dane> hmm
<intelikey> you can do that by simply mounting it
<_dane> do i use dapper or edgy?
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<intelikey> in konsole ^
<_dane> k
<_dane> event not found
<_dane> wait
<_dane> LOL
<_dane> nm
<_dane> nope.. hmm
<_dane> !sb_release
<_dane> :\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb_release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_dane> *sigh*
<intelikey> it's Lsb
<mervteck> gahh i need my sound
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<intelikey> type it.
<mervteck> why cant it jsut say my sound card name =\
<_dane> hrm
<intelikey> !lsb_release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsb_release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_dane> how do i recover a lost root password in ubuntu
<intelikey> !lsb-base
<ubotu> lsb-base: Linux Standard Base 3.1 init script functionality. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-10ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<intelikey> _dane what do you mean "lost"  did you ever set a root passwd ?
<intelikey> !root | _dane
<ubotu> _dane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mervteck> eww i cant believe im considering going back to suse >.<
<intelikey> that page will tell you to never set a root passwd.  if you set a good strong one i see nothing wrong with it.   60+ chars with mixed  letters upper and lower case numbers and other chars.  should do it.
<intelikey> mervteck wouldn't blame you.  *buntu stinks  imo.
<mervteck> >.< it has praticaly nothing default configured
<mervteck> ive spent 6 hours now trying to get all this shit configured
<mervteck> and still dont have sound
* intelikey would said exactly the oppisite.   it tries to do way to much automatic krap....
<mervteck> i jsut want sound right now and ide be happy till tomorrow
<mervteck> im in sound system setting but theres nothing here that i can understand to fix
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<intelikey> mervteck   cat /proc/asound/cards
<mervteck> yeah i see the 2 but it wont let me select em then work when i play a video =\
<mervteck> like under select the audio device
<mervteck> theres autodetect the a shitload of nothing
<mervteck> well theres stuff
<mervteck> but i cant undersand any of em =\
<intelikey> alsa ?
<mervteck> yeah its there
<intelikey> select it
<mervteck> k
<mervteck> i did
<intelikey> test
<mervteck> nothin
<intelikey> kill the sound server and restart it.
<mervteck> how
<intelikey> not sure i recall exactly where.    kmenu > system settings > sound  something.
<mena> I had a wrning from the azureus now its telling me i have port open is that bad
<gourdin> hi there
<mervteck> yeah im in sound system but what under here do i touch
<gourdin> is kde 3.5.6 out ?
<selecta_g> hello all; can anyone offer help setting up the Kontact newsreader?
<intelikey> mena could be.  depends on what port and what's listening on it.
<gourdin> selecta_g: ask
<intelikey> mervteck it says something about   "disable arts"   or  something along that line.
<mervteck> yays i fixed it !
<mervteck> XD
<selecta_g> Thanks gourdin; i have copied the settings from Thunderbird but Kontact does not see any newsgroups.
<mena> intelikey it jsut tell me that the port 58443 is open or something like that
<gourdin> selecta_g: ???
<mervteck> it didnt wanna go to my soundcard port just wanted to go to the onboard
<gourdin> you manually copy settings ?
<selecta_g> Well, when I try to subscribe to news groups, it starts to download the list of groups but returns an empty list. The same (?) settings in Thunderbird work OK
<gourdin> selecta_g: you have to configure "knode"
<gourdin> not "kontact"
<intelikey> mena   hm  that's awfully high number....    i don't know.  i'm about network illeterate   maybe some one else can pick that up.
<selecta_g> I am in Kontact and clicking the "news" button on the side-bar
<plagiats> hi, I got a concern here : when using beryl, kicker's taskbar shows windows from all desktops and the checkbox to "show only windows from the current desktop" does not appear... Is there another way to pass that argument to KDE, please ? :-)
<intelikey> mena if not you can ask in #ubuntu
<intelikey> mena or even in ##linux   sometimes there is good networking help in there.
<mena> intelikey, ok
<gourdin> selecta_g: ok
<gourdin> then, settings => configure knode
<intelikey> plagiats that seems to be a feature not a bug.
<selecta_g> Thanks gourdin; the server settings in there look OK (i.e. the same as Thunderbird)
<mervteck> ok sound test works.... but kaffeine dont
<intelikey> mervteck set the output in kaffeine ?
<mervteck> where?
<mervteck> i looked and couldent find nothin
<selecta_g> But still no groups when i click subscribe
<intelikey> to alsa ?   in the configure or preferances
<plagiats> intelikey: thanks  for the humor, but I need to fix that feature :D
<gourdin> then, rightclick on your server in the main window
<intelikey> plagiats no can do.
<intelikey> plagiats wasn't just humour.
<mervteck> there is only 4 optiong under config
<plagiats> argh, why is that?
<intelikey> plagiats idk  i didn't write it.
<selecta_g> OK... the "subscribe?" and "fetch"?
<gourdin> subscribe
<gourdin> and "new list"
<plagiats> intelikey: thanks anyway
<selecta_g> OK....
<gourdin> got what you want ?
<selecta_g> first dialogue is "fetch" or "do  not fetch"... this time i'll click "do not" shall i?
<intelikey> mervteck i've never used kaffeine   idk.   but there should be a way so set the output.   also test a .wav or .au file in kaffeine to make sure it's not a codec problem.
<gourdin> click fetch
<selecta_g> KK
<gourdin> I don't know =)
<intelikey> !codecs | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mervteck> u use vlc?
<intelikey> vlc is good.
<selecta_g> It does and appears to be downloading (progress bar climbs up) but the result is an empty list
<intelikey> some don't like the look   but it's a good app.
<gourdin> selecta_g:  ?
<intelikey> and yes i do use vlc mervteck
<selecta_g> so when it's done, I'll do "new list"
<gourdin> you got something in the "filter field" ?
<gourdin> yes
<gourdin> click on new list
<intelikey> in the console mostly
<selecta_g> errrm.... search field is empty and not check boxes are selected
<gourdin> ok
<selecta_g> [no checkboxes] 
<gourdin> you clicked on the new list button ?
<selecta_g> The "downloading" progress is at 100% but the "new list" button is greyed out
<mervteck> omfg it wont install vlc
<intelikey> mervteck i've heard others say they could get kaffeine to play vidios in the console but vlc is all i ever used for that.
<intelikey> why not ?
<mervteck> it jsut errors
<intelikey> what error ?
<intelikey> oh you are on k8 i keep forgetting that.
<gourdin> selecta_g: no list ?
<mervteck> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<selecta_g> Yes  - no list
* intelikey has got to get a k8 boxen
<gourdin> if you got an empty list, either the news server dont have any group, either you got a wrong server...
<gourdin> I don't know
<gourdin> what news server is it ?
<mervteck> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<gourdin> try a public server from your provider
<intelikey> !info vlc edgy64
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<selecta_g> Ok, news.eclipse.co.uk
<crazy_bus> My computer has lost some system files.  And because of this my computer won't shut down or restart properly.  Can anyone help?
<intelikey> mervteck it's in multiverse  is that enabled ?
<selecta_g> I'm not sure if i have access to public servers
<selecta_g> will investigae tho
<gourdin> selecta_g: sorry, I can't help you much
<gourdin> "It's working for me that way" =)
<selecta_g> many, many  thanks for trying tho
<gourdin> np
<gourdin> good luck
<gourdin> =)
<selecta_g> Thunderbird will have to do for now
<selecta_g> thanks again
<gourdin> =)
<intelikey> crazy_bus lost system files ?
<intelikey> how    why ?
<selecta_g> thanks room (thanks gourdin)... c y'all... l8rs
<intelikey> what system files ?
<crazy_bus> fsck came up after my harddrive was mounted 30 times and it said something about deleted inodes, next to files which made me think of reboot.  I can't remember the names
<intelikey> apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<intelikey> crazy_bus run that
<intelikey> sudo it.
* intelikey adds note.    have seen ext3 do that   never saw ext2 do that....
<intelikey> have seen reisetfs do that too.
<crazy_bus> what will that command do?  (this has happened to me before and I had to reinstall)
<intelikey> had ext3 do that one time and it wrote something on the disk that made it totally unuseable.  badblocks said the drive was bad  but i did cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda   and did badblocks again and it couldn't find one bad spot.  ran it for hours   no errors.   still using it.
<intelikey> crazy_bus if you're lucky it will fix your problem.   if not it wont hurt you.
<mervteck> god damn it i need vlc but it wont install >.<
<intelikey> !language | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mervteck> XD
<mervteck> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd this is what i put it just liek the site says
<intelikey> you made sure multiverse was enabled ?
<mervteck> yeah =\
<intelikey> grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<mervteck> where i put that?
<intelikey> konsole
<mervteck> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mervteck> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> that's not enabled.
<intelikey> the # means it's commented out.
<elyon> Uhm, I'm having a problem.  Before reinstalling Kubuntu, I made a backup CD of my /home.  Now, the CD is showing up completely blank (although it has obviously been burned).  Is there some trick that I'm missing?
<intelikey> but both are backports.
<mervteck> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mervteck> oops
<mervteck> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiv                                                   erse
<intelikey> you need to add multiverse to the first line with   deb  in it.
<mervteck> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiverse
<intelikey> nope yo don't seem to have it enabled.
<Alarm> why does my kubuntu os use swap memory when there is free memory available ?
<Alarm> i got like 60mb free (or unallocated memory) , and the system uses like 80mb from the swap
<crazy_bus> intelikey: I typed in what you said.  What do I do now?
<intelikey> alarm cause you have swap enabled ?    swapiness set to high ?
<mervteck> can u give me an exact line to put in here intelikey
<intelikey> crazy_bus what all did it install ?
<Alarm> well swap is enabled
<fjellrev1> elyon: I've noticed sometimes that I have the same problem when burning data cd's with k3b that they end up as blank cd's..got no solution though :(
<crazy_bus> It downloaded somethings, then came up with this E: Couldn't configure pre-depend dpkg for language-pack-en, probably a dependency cycle.
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> crazy_bus anything else ?
<Alarm> my used memory is: 250mb about, allocated about 500 (from 512mb) , and now it writes also on the swap although there are 250mb free
<elyon> fjellrev1: Nice... I NEED these files!
<mervteck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crazy_bus> intelikey: what type of things?  What it downloaded, or error messages
<mervteck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> both  you can pastbin it if you need to
<intelikey> mervteck close other package managers
<mervteck> Reading state information... Done
<mervteck> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<mervteck> =\
<mervteck> and i jsut enabled EVERYTHING
<intelikey> did you add that line ?
<mervteck> what line?
<intelikey> ^^^   when you asked me
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> that line ^
<elyon> fjellrev1: I can view the files from the Konsole, so they're there, but they don't show up in the file browser...
<intelikey> and run    sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> !hidden | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<crazy_bus> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2525/
<intelikey> k
<elyon> intelikey: I've already told Konqueror to show hidden files.
<fjellrev1> have you tried copying them over from konsole to a folder that you can read in file manager,just as a way of recovering them in worst case scenario
<Hoxxin> ok so im quite new at kubuntu, i want to paste a file into the xmms skin folder but i dont have permission, how do i do?
<intelikey> elyon you didn't read the link.
<elyon> fjellrev1: Well, now I'm pretty sure I can use Konsole to get them, so I'm not worried about that.  But I'm very curious as to why they aren't showing up.
<fjellrev1> yeah me too
<intelikey> crazy_bus it might have fixed it.. you can test.
<intelikey> could have been debconf  but i doubt it.
<mervteck> thank goddddd its finally installing
<fjellrev1> elyon: and dont think its hidden files cause I've noticed same thing when trying to read and cd's thar are burned after iso files in windows
<elyon> intelikey: I said I've already enabled the viewing of hidden files.
<fjellrev1> elyon: reading them in windoes that is
<elyon> fjellrev1: Yeah, if they were hidden, I wouldn't see them by just using ls either.
<elyon> ...but I can.
<intelikey> yes you would
<intelikey> only hidden from konq
<elyon> intelikey: I thought I had to do ls -a
<intelikey> nope that's for files that start with .  this is a /.hidden thing   i'm assuming.
<intelikey> ls /.hidden
<intelikey> if that's there it's probably the reason.
<intelikey> the link explains that.
<elyon> intelikey: So enabling Show Hidden Files in konq does nothing?
<elyon> ...as far as /.hidden files are concerned?
<intelikey> no it unhides the file that start with . in the dirs that are not hidden.
<intelikey> but /.hidden hides part of the fs
<Jucato> intelikey: it also unhides those hidden by /.hidden
<elyon> intelikey: So why would simple files on a CD be /.hidden?
<intelikey> Jucato sense when ?
<Jucato> since it was implemented in Edgy
<Jucato> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> elyon cd
* intelikey scrolls up to see where he missed that.
<Jucato> intelikey: "Hidden files and directories can be displayed in KDE's Konqueror file manager by enabling the menu option "Show Hidden Files" on the "View" menu. "
<elyon> hmm... NOW they show up lol
<intelikey> Jucato ok.
<fjellrev1> elyon: anything in particular you did ?
<elyon> Didn't change anything, just opened up the CD for the third time and there they were ;)
<fjellrev1> elyon:  I wonder if this is the same for reading it on windows..can you test?
<elyon> fjellrev1: I don't have Windows.
<elyon> Oh, wow... Konq is so much better than Nautilus !
<fjellrev1> elyon: thats a good thing ;)
<Hoxxin> ok so im quite new at kubuntu, i want to paste a file into the xmms skin folder but i dont have permission, how do i do?
<intelikey> Jucato ok i revisited that page.  i'll try to keep that streight hensforth.    and ls / was not affected by /.hidden  as i recall.
<intelikey> had no affect on the cli at all.
<Jucato> intelikey: yes. no effect in CLI
<intelikey> Hoxxin# sudo cp file destination
<Hoxxin> intelikey ok tnx i will try that
<intelikey> Hoxxin in a konsole.
<Hoxxin> ye
<intelikey> that's the easiest for that.    and tab completion is your friend.
<elyon> Hey, guys... I copied over my .mozilla folder from a CD and now Firefox is giving me an error about not being able to write security profiles.  I've checked and the .mozilla folder is not write-protected.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> elyon   sudo chown -R `whoami` $HOME
<intelikey> philip did it work ?
<crazy_bus> no
<elyon> intelikey: Hmm... still giving me that error.
<intelikey> hmmm    you can try.         apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install base-files lsb-base
<intelikey> or anything listed by   dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3      for that matter...
<elyon> Good grief...I can't change the owner of anything.
<dane_> ok
<dane_> emergency
<dane_> i gotta get this music working
<elyon> dane_: That's an emergency?
<dane_> and i'm not booting into windows to be spied on
<intelikey> one could do;                                                      apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3`                                                                          for that matter.   but be advised that's a full reload.  it just keeps the configurations
<dane_> here's my problem
<intelikey> elyon not without sudo.
<elyon> intelikey: No, I'm using sudo.
<dane_> I'm running on a user account, the root account, well i forgot the password... How can I get the root password back?
<intelikey> elyon hmmm test this.      sudo echo yes
<elyon> intelikey: Works fine.
<intelikey> dane_ when did you set a root passwd ?
<intelikey> elyon then you should be able to chown things.
<elyon> Oh, come on!  NOW the owner's been changed? lol
<dane_> a long time ago
<elyon> Do I seriously need to exit konq and then restart it for it to notice the changes to permissions?
<intelikey> dane_ well set a new one.
<dane_> ....
<ind> hi
<dane_> if it's that easy
<dane_> imma kick myself in the head
<intelikey> elyon why would it continually read the fs while you are just looking at it ?   that would eat cpu   and disk io
<elyon> intelikey: So the owner of my entire /home directory is now me, but Firefox is still griping about not being able to write to it's folder.
<elyon> intelikey: Well, you'd think when I right-click and choose Properties, it would load them then
<intelikey> elyon what's the perms on it ?
<intelikey> elyon why should it ?   it read all that when you switched to that dir ?
<elyon> intelikey: Owner can view and modify content.
<intelikey> it you need to up date the info just change dirs.
<intelikey> can you exec the dir tho ?
<intelikey> elyon   ls -l     that dir
<intelikey> or ls -ld that dir
<elyon> intelikey: What am I looking for?  There weren't any errors.
<intelikey> drwxr-xr-x
<intelikey> or the like
<intelikey> dirs have to be executed.
<elyon> drwxr-xr-x
<intelikey> drw-r--r--  <<<< would be unaccessable.
<elyon> Gotcha.
<ind> intelikey, do u know how to change the permission to access a directory?
<intelikey> ok that's correct.
<lukic> can someone help me install Nvidia drivers manually?
<intelikey> ind yes
<elyon> Well, the Firefox error doesn't tell WHICH exact folder... just the "profile directory."
<ind> how?
<intelikey> chmod <perms> inode.
<lukic> I got error : Unable to find the system utility `ld`
<ind> with sudo?
<lukic> and I have ld on my system
<ind> <perms>?
<lukic> yes
<intelikey> ind if you have too
<intelikey> ind man chmod
<intelikey> ind generally speeking   755
<intelikey> for dirs
<intelikey> 644 for files that are not executed.
<ind> want to make it to be accessed by only root
<dane_> lmfao
<dane_> i haven't laughed that hard at something i seen already in a while
<intelikey> that translates to   755 == rwxr-xr-x      644 == rw-r--r--       only root.   simple   chmod 000
<intelikey> seeing that root could not care less about permissions      with the exception of executing files.
<elyon> lol good grief, why doesn't anything ever just work?
<elyon> Now I'm trying to use the User Management, but clicking on Administrator Mode doesn't do anything... never prompts for a password.
<lukic> I installed w32 codecs. How to make amarok and kaffeine use them?
<intelikey> cause this is not  M$   if you want   fully automated someone else do everythign for you.  including setup your accounts and charge you for it.   then try M$
<intelikey> lukic did you read the wiki on that ?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lukic> no
<intelikey>                        ^
<lukic> thanks
<soulrider> hello hello
<intelikey> <elyon> Now I'm trying to use the User Management, but clicking on Administrator Mode doesn't do anything... never prompts for a password. <<<< sorry i missed that.  i could have laughed too.  it had remembered the passwd....
<elyon> intelikey: Uhm, whether it remembered the password or not, all I've got here is a blank screen.
<intelikey> oh wait did you set a root passwd ?
<elyon> I even logged out and back in and when I click on Administrator Mode, the window just goes empty and I never get asked for the password.
<elyon> intelikey: No.
<elyon> And I can't, either since I can't access User Management lol
<intelikey> oh that's silly.
<intelikey> have you never used passwd ?
<elyon> I was able to the first time I tried, but now I can't.
<elyon> intelikey: Yes, I've used my password several times (for sudo and for the first time I ran User Management)
<intelikey> man passwd
<BTR> How come i cant play flash-games?
<BTR> This is how it looks: http://peecee.dk/?id=23930
<intelikey> btr flash not installed ?
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<BTR> intelikey: But some flash animations, it can play with no problem. But when ever there is a button it goes crazy
<intelikey> idk.
* intelikey don't do flash.
* intelikey don't do java.
* intelikey don't do windows
* elyon is close to going back to Windows.
<ForgeAus> intelikey let me guess you browse in lynx?
<intelikey> elinsk
<intelikey> elinks
<ForgeAus> ohhh one step below dillo!
<ForgeAus> (which btw is shockingly fast)
<ind> intelikey, i didn't work...the files in my windows partition (ntfs)...just because of that?
<ind> intelikey, it didn't work...the files in my windows partition (ntfs)...just because of that?
<elyon> man, this is really fricken infuriating!
<ForgeAus> elyon whats infuriating?
<BTR> intelikey: I cant find Flash9 in adept manager:(
<ForgeAus> BTR have you got backports? repository?
<elyon> ForgeAus: Well, one thing after another since installing Kubuntu.  Right now is the fact that I can't use Administrator Mode in System Settings.
<ForgeAus> if so fetch updates and it SHOULD b there
* genii sips a coffee
<elyon> ForgeAus: I click the button, the window goes empty, I'm never asked for a password...
<intelikey> and get's modem reset from time to time.
<ForgeAus> elyon? really? thats weird
<ForgeAus> um try moving the window around to see if theres one behind it
<ind> intelikey, it didn't work...the files in my windows partition (ntfs)...just because of that?
<ForgeAus> there should be a window asking you for password but if its not in front, perhaps its behind?
<intelikey> ind ?
<ForgeAus> also go down to your taskbar it should show up there
<elyon> ForgeAus: Nope... not there.
<elyon> ForgeAus: And it worked just fine the first time I ran it...
<intelikey> what are you trying to do ?   change permissions on a M$ fs ?
<ForgeAus> elyon um not sure I can help you
<ForgeAus> maybe just reset?
<ind> yes
<intelikey> ind M$ fs has no permissions bit.
<elyon> grrr
<ForgeAus> whats happening to you is an anomaly of some sort
<ind> o..
<elyon> So much for an operating system that "just works"
<ForgeAus> (yeah I know I hate resetting too
<elyon> lol
<ForgeAus> kubuntu is nice
<intelikey> ind what you have is a global perms bit set for the whole fs
<ForgeAus> um doens't alway "just work" for me but still I like it alot
<intelikey> ind it can be changed.   what is the exact intent ?
<elyon> Well, I had a ton of problems with Ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop and everything was fine.  But since it was bloated, I decided to just do a clean Kubuntu install... that was a mistake.
<ForgeAus> hmmm a "klean" kubuntu should be fine!...
<ForgeAus> was there a problem when you downloaded it?
<elyon> I'll try restarting... just logging out then back in didn't help.
<intelikey> was before all the tinkering....
<ForgeAus> (maybe some data corruption or something?)
<BTR> intelikey: Now i have the backport reps, and have updated them. but still i cant find flash9
<elyon> ForgeAus: Not that I know of... download and burn went smoothly as far as I could tell.
<ind> exact intent? do u mean the permission?
<ForgeAus> well then I have no idea what caused it but then I'm no officonado
<elyon> I'll reboot.. I'll be back.
<ind> -r-xr-x---
<intelikey> BTR grep backport /etc/apt/sources.list
<BTR> intelikey: The 2 lines that arent comments, arent commented out
<intelikey> ind yes that's what you want?    sudo mount -o remount,umask=227 <mountpoint>      where mountpoint is where the fs is mounted.
<elyon> Well, rebooting helped
<intelikey> BTR lets see them
<BTR> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BTR> deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> and you did   sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> and you did    apt-cache search flash
<intelikey> ?
<elyon> grr... next problem.  Why can't I use konq to copy folders into /home?
<intelikey> you don't own home.
<intelikey> you own /home/username
<BTR> intelikey: i seached flash9
<intelikey>  /home belongs to root
<intelikey> BTR search flash
<elyon> intelikey: Ah.  What is the konsole command to copy folders, then?
<intelikey> sudo cp -a /path/to/dir  /home
<elyon> thanks
<BTR> intelikey: What flash player should i use?
<intelikey> BTR idk  i don't do flash.
<intelikey> maybe someone can pick that up.
<intelikey> elyon if that's from a cd  be advised that you probably didn't use rr with perms  so the -a will preserve the permissions but they will be wrong.
<intelikey> thats why i always advise using tar for backups.
<elyon> intelikey: Yeah, I figured that would happen.
<intelikey> you can burn a tar ball to cd just as easy   and it preserves the perms
<elyon> intelikey: Good to know.  Thank you.
<elyon> intelikey: Now, since all I'm really copying over is each user's home directory, I should be able to simply run 'sudo chown -R [user]  [folder] ' right?
<intelikey> elyon yes you can fix that with#    sudo chmod -R 644 /home/dir && sudo find /home/ -type f -exec chmod 755 \;
<intelikey> ooops.
<intelikey> no that's not it.
<elyon> lost me lol
<intelikey> elyon yes you can fix that with#    sudo chmod -R 755 /home/dir && sudo find /home/ -type f -exec chmod 644 \;
<intelikey> there that's it.
<elyon> intelikey: So do that for each user and just change the /home/dir?
<intelikey> no that's a one timer    that will set everything 755 then all files back to 644
<elyon> I have no idea what that means, though lol
<elyon> That will change each folder's owner to the correct user?
<intelikey> no the permissions bits to the correct value   the ownership is another matter.
<intelikey> simply      chown 'username' -R /home/'username'
<elyon> So what is the /dir supposed to be?
<intelikey> one per username
<intelikey> 755 or 700 if you want privet
<elyon> lol you're losing me.  I know basically NOTHING about linux and permissions.
<eeos> we re having problems on a laptop here with 6.10. kde freezes (sometimes) on session log off and on turn off computer
<elyon> I just want the folders I copied to be identical to what they would be if they were created by User Management.
<intelikey> that octal code is three sets of three digit binary  marks    1 for each of wrx    so 100 is 4  110 is 6 111 is 7   and so forth.
<elyon> eeos: I have the same problem... been asking about it for weeks and no one knows why.  The only workaround I've found is to restart X instead of logging off.
<elyon> eeos: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<intelikey> 100 r--   readonly  4                                               rwx  read write execute   7        the three sets are   owner group world
<eeos> elyon: no, the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is frozen too :(
<elyon> intelikey: None of that means anything to me, bud.
<elyon> eeos: No... do that INSTEAD of logging off.
<elyon> eeos: It will restart KDE and bring you back to the login screen without freezing.
<eeos> elyon: ah! sounds quite heavy handed!
<intelikey> ok.  there are 10 kinds op people in the world.  those that understand binarry and those that dont.
<elyon> eeos: Well, it works for me :)
<elyon> eeos: You have ATI graphics card?
<eeos> elyon: yes, why?
<intelikey> s/op/of/
<elyon> eeos: So do I.  Pretty sure that is the cause of it... ATI doesn't like Linux.
<elyon> intelikey: Now, how do I change the GROUP for those folders?  Right now they're all set to root.
<elyon> I don't want that, right?
<intelikey> why ?
<elyon> I don't know...do I?
<intelikey> if you want to change groups   it's    chown :groupname -R dir
<elyon> Shouldn't the main group be their own username?
<intelikey> unless you have a reason i'd probably leave it root.
<elyon> intelikey: My reason is that they USED to be that way and I'd like it to be correct.
<intelikey> can be.  or you might want to put some users in   users   group
<elyon> brb
<intelikey> correct is a M$ misconception of what everyone should want.     this is linux   fix it the way you want it.
<intelikey> actually the more you mess with things like that the more you like the freedom linux offers in things like that.
<Valmarko> I'm trying to play tremolous but I guess my firewall is restricting the access to the servers. Any suggestions ?
<elyon> intelikey: I don't need freedom, I need a fully working desktop ;)
<intelikey> linux is your os   M$ windows belongs to M$ and the sell you the right to use it as long as you use it in a way that pleases them.    linux is yours.
<intelikey> s/the sell/they sell/
<intelikey> Valmarko router ?
<dane_> trying to add my two other partitions to another group other than root, but I feel I am lost for how to do this...
<dane_> I need a kick start here
<dane_> I neeeed music :|
<Valmarko> modem ethernet. Yes, modem router
<intelikey> Valmarko wish i knew.   networking is over my head.
<intelikey> port forwording i would assume
<elyon> son of a .... now the fricken User Management isn't working again!!!!
<Valmarko> But I think the problem is related with the changes I did to the firewall with Guarddog
<intelikey> probably
<Valmarko> tanks anyway, intelikey
<intelikey> elyon and you are wanting to do what to  user/s ?
<elyon> intelikey: Administer them?  create, delete...
<intelikey> sudo useradd blah
<intelikey> sudo userdel blah
<elyon> Why should I be forced to do it in a terminal?
<intelikey> cause you keep playing with permissions in your home dir and kio can't deal with it.
<elyon> intelikey: I haven't even changed any permissions yet
<elyon> Other than for that one .mozilla folder, I haven't touched any of the rest.
<intelikey> you didn't do any chmod commands   chown commands ?
* intelikey knods and walks away.
<elyon> Just on .mozilla and the other user folders... but this User Management problem started before all that.
<elyon> And I "keep playing?"  I haven't done anything you didn't tell me to do...
<intelikey> if none of that was on 'your' home dir it wont affect you.
<ricardo> hey guys...is it possible that i got NO SWAP at all?
<intelikey> ricardo yep.  i have none.
<elyon> Well, you just said the reason User Management was messed up is because I changed permissions...
<intelikey> that was a guess elyon
<ricardo> intelikey: ok...but i used to have and it suddenly dissapeared...is that normal?
<hastesaver> does anyone here use Emacs 22? The window can't be maximized -- it keeps going back immediately to a smaller size!
<ricardo> hastesaver: try Xemacs
<CVirus> ricardo: what version are you using ?
<ricardo> edgy
<elyon> good grief... I ran it again and suddenly it works.  I didn't change anything
<CVirus> ricardo: you upgraded from dapper to edgy ?
<ricardo> yes...but long time ago.....
<elyon> So now Kubuntu has adopted the Windows philosophy of "Maybe I'll work this time..."
<ricardo> i realised i had no more swap a couple of weeks ago....
<CVirus> ricardo:  what does free -m tells you ?
<hastesaver> ricardo: that's not a solution :p
<intelikey> ricardo an upgrade or major update is the only thing that would justify that.
<mena> Hi freinds Why when i open operabrowser and azureus in the same time azurues closed
<ricardo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ricardo> Mem:           947        656        291          0         48        403
<ricardo> -/+ buffers/cache:        204        742
<ricardo> Swap:            0          0          0
<ricardo> sorry for the flooding...
<intelikey> yep no swap
<intelikey> sudo swapon -a
<intelikey> free | grep swap
<CVirus> what was the command that displays the UUID of a certain partition ?
<ricardo> having 1 GB of ram..do i really need a swap?
<intelikey> blkid ?
<CVirus> that's it
<intelikey> ricardo no.
<mena> yes blkid
<Ash-Fox> Can someone explain to me, why -- When I install any webserver or such, can't I connect to it via 127.0.0.1? I can access the webserver from other computers, but not locally.
<CVirus> ricardo: blkid /dev/sdaX
<intelikey> Ash-Fox lo not configured ?
<intelikey> Ash-Fox sudo ifconfig lo up
<CVirus> ricardo: then edit your fstab and add the proper UUID
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, okay, I'm really stupid :P
<Ash-Fox> Should of realised lo was down
<CVirus> ricardo: then swapon /dev/sdaX
<intelikey> CVirus how you know it's sda ?
<CVirus> intelikey: I'm just giving an example
<CVirus> intelikey: he should edit it to his configuration
<ricardo> intelikey: when doing sudo swapon -a i get:
<ricardo> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2fdd2238-9ab2-41ed-a157-32e4dcb5e281: Invalid argument
<CVirus> intelikey: see ?
<CVirus> intelikey: it's his UUID
<intelikey> yep and if it hadn't used uuid in place of dev/  it wouldn't have done that.
<intelikey> :)
<CVirus> intelikey: blame the developers
<intelikey> i just did.....
<intelikey> :)
<CVirus> LOL
<boris_> je tu nkdo cz
<intelikey> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ricardo> ok...guys......what should i do?...should i enable my swap for starters?
<ricardo> if so...how?
<CVirus> ricardo: scroll up
<CVirus> ricardo: I answered you already
<intelikey> ricardo i'd better stay out of that fight.       i don't use swap   but they gripe at me if i mention that you don't need it.
<ricardo> CVirus: should i use sdaX or sda1, sd2,...?
<CVirus> ricardo: are you using sata or IDE disk ?
<intelikey> use   sudo fdisk -l       and see where it is.
<ricardo> CVirus: ide
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<intelikey> run that ^
<intelikey> in a konsole
<ricardo> intelikey: i get /dev/hda6            6287        6430     1156648+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<intelikey> there ya go.
<ricardo> so what now?
<intelikey>  /dev/hda6
<CVirus> ricardo: blkid /dev/hda6
<CVirus> ricardo: then edit your /etc/fstab and add the proper UUID
<impaque> hello, i have a question. i'm using the default graphical installer on kubuntu 6.10. first, installer complained about XFS partition and /boot on it. i changed that, made another partition with ext2 for /boot, but the installer *still* complains how /boot is on XFS. any way to get past that?
<CVirus> ricardo: you'll see a line similar to this one
<CVirus> UUID=7f6ce9a4-50e6-40ff-bde4-b6eec51ece29 none swap sw 0 0
<CVirus> ricardo: edit the UUID part and add the one you got from blkid /dev/hda6
<impaque> should i get the alternate install CD and do it all by hand? i use gentoo on my servers, so i'm used to doing it by hand.
<CVirus> ricardo: now I guess this is the 3rd time I give you such information
<intelikey> impaque definitly
<ricardo> CVirus: im a newbie..sorry....its kinda hard to follow you guys...
<ricardo> CVirus: i found this line on my fstab:
<ricardo> UUID=2fdd2238-9ab2-41ed-a157-32e4dcb5e281 none swap sw 0 0
<impaque> thanks ;)
<ricardo> should i modify it?
<CVirus> ricardo: what does blkid /dev/hda6 tells you ?
<intelikey> blkid /dev/hda6
<impaque> but in general, why does the installer complain? is that a known issue with XFS chosen in the installer?
<intelikey> run that ^
<intelikey> impaque the graphic installer is a known issue as far as i'm concerned.
<impaque> ok, got it. thx for the tip!
<ForgeAus> I spend more of my time being stalled in ktorrent than getting a d/l :(
<ForgeAus> any way to fix that?
<ForgeAus> or use some alternate method?
<ricardo> CVirus: /dev/hda6: UUID="2fdd2238-9ab2-41ed-a157-32e4dcb5e281" TYPE="swsuspend"
<Valmarko> Can I install Beryl ( or compiz ) on Kubuntu desktop ?
<ForgeAus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<intelikey> CVirus did you notice that they are the same.
<CVirus> intelikey: just did
<intelikey> ?
<ForgeAus> Val you can do it :)
<CVirus> TYPE="swsuspend"
<CVirus> what is that ?
<CVirus> lemme google
<Valmarko> tank you ForgeAus :)
<intelikey> swap suspend  for hybernate ?
* ForgeAus gets tanked
<Hoxxin> Hmm, how can i get my homefolder to the desktop, it only made a copy of it :/
<intelikey> lol
<CVirus> intelikey: no idea
<intelikey> oh my.  me wants to put .. in .  lol
<intelikey> Hoxxin in a konsole do this.   ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/home
<CVirus> Hoxxin: how will you move /home/hoxxin to /home/hoxxin/Desktop ?
<intelikey> like that ^
<intelikey> :)
<CVirus> intelikey: he said he wanted to move it
<CVirus> thats a link
<intelikey> he said no such thing
<ricardo> CVirus and intelikey....so do you any ideas about my little swap problem?
<CVirus> ricardo: I'm googling
<intelikey> ricardo yes.   sudo mkswap /dev/hda6 && swapon -a
<intelikey> see how that works for you.
<Hoxxin> intelikey and CVirus i meant to do a shortcut to desktop, i wasnt clear enough :)
<CVirus> Hoxxin: do what intelikey said then
<Hoxxin> ok tnx
<intelikey> Hoxxin in a konsole do this.   ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/home
<intelikey> ricardo did you do that ?
* intelikey expects ricardo to time out in about 6 minutes
<max_> HI
<ricardo> sorry...nature called...
<max_> i've installed tor and privoxy with apt-get install
<intelikey> it has a way of doing that....
<max_> doh!
<max_> is the right way?
<intelikey> max yeah
<ricardo> intelikey: i get
<ricardo> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1184403 kB
<ricardo> no label, UUID=81db5d5a-dcec-43ec-a6c7-67161ebf436d
<ricardo> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2fdd2238-9ab2-41ed-a157-32e4dcb5e281: Operation not permitted
<ricardo> so far no swap
<intelikey> oh sorry  sudo swapon -a
* intelikey forgets sudo some times.
<intelikey> cause he can't use it.
<max_> and...in your opinion is better konqueror or firefox?
<intelikey> elinks
<max_> -___________-
<intelikey> does konqueror or ff work in the console ???
<max_> uhm
<intelikey> seeing that i don't normally use a gui....
<max_> ah ok
<max_> XD
<max_> and you see dvds whit terminal?
<max_> XD
<intelikey> can yes.
<acemo> isnt kde totaly build on qt?
<intelikey> normally i watch avi fromat tho
<max_> elinks could help my 56k connection?
<max_> XD
<ricardo> it worked intelikey!
<ricardo> thx!
<intelikey> np
<max_> doh
<intelikey> max_ wouldn't hurt it any.
<intelikey> of course you cant hurt dialup very much it has .5 hit points to begin with.
* intelikey is on dialup
<max_> ah
<max_> yes..but elinks hasn't images
<acemo> kde is build on qt right?
<intelikey> yes it does
<max_> or not?
<max_> ah ok
<intelikey> acemo yes
<intelikey> more or less
<max_> sorry but i was a mac os user..i'm noob with kubuntu
<acemo> so, if i am running kde, i should have qt installed right?
<intelikey> max_ elinks can do graphics in the console  but you have to either use vgalibs  or kernel frame buffering which requires root permissions   so it has to have suid bit  which is not secure...
<max_> uhm..if a program says to me to copy a file in a directory..that needs root privelig. is right this? cp namefile /dir/dir/etc?
<max_> ah ok
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> sudo cp namefile /dir/dir/etc
<max_> yes
<max_> i installed elinks!
<max_> lol
* Jucato notes that w3m, although more crude, is installed by default...
<intelikey> max_ i'll warn you it's default white background   i have to change that to bare looking at it.
<max_> ah ok.
<intelikey> Jucato it doesn't do frames does it ?
<intelikey> Jucato java script ?
<intelikey> Jucato graphics  ?
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. which reinforces what I said about "crude"
<intelikey> Jucato ssl ?
* Jucato pokes intelikey to inifinity
<Jucato> infinity even
<intelikey> :)
<KennethP> intelikey: What is the difference between lynx and elinks?
<intelikey> most of the things i just mentioned ^
<max_> uhm..there is something else that i can download with apt-get? is a fresh kubuntu version
<max_> something to improve performance
<max_> to speed up sistem
<nothlit> elinks has a lot better layout handling
<max_> (change pc XD)
<intelikey> trimming the fat off the system would help.
<nothlit> lynx is old, links2/elinks/w3m replace it
<nothlit> intelikey, can't you run a directfb daemon?
<intelikey> links2 does graphic and frames but no ssl
<nothlit> yup, thats why i have all three installed
<intelikey> nothlit has to be suid so no i can.
<intelikey> elinks does all those  ^
<nothlit> i read only the first directfb session has to be run as root, and then the clients don't have to be
<ForgeAus> eeew text www browsing!
<nothlit> which is why theres a daemon
<Theory> text www browsing is great
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> you thought I was serious?
<Theory> it's like being back in the old days, when content matters
<ForgeAus> have you seen how fast dillo goes?
<intelikey> nothlit yes but i'm mounted all  "nosuid" which means tie'ing up a root console with frame buffering stuff for the duration   and it's also not real stable.
* Jucato thinks that Linux users, at one point or another, should try to learn the basics of a CLI editor and browser...
<max_> sorry but my idea was right
<max_> my 56k with elinks is faster....it's hasn't to load images
<nothlit> Jucato, that won't go well with the masses using linux
<cloakable> Jucato: True, but they should only have to use them if X breaks :P
<ForgeAus> Jucato I've used lynx before
<max_> so..thank you and bye!
<ForgeAus> I don't mind it actually
<cloakable> I've used w3m :/
<Jucato> cloakable: which is why I said they should try
<ForgeAus> w3m is kinda new to me
<intelikey> cloakable it's not really about "haveing to"  it's about being able to.
<Jucato> nothlit: I didn't say it was an absolute necessity, did I? :)
<intelikey> yes you did.
<Jucato> ??
<ForgeAus> I always said a good website should be just as good in lynx!
<intelikey> Jucato decreed that all linux user must learn cli
* cloakable uses konqueror on his dekstop, and is looking for a light GTK2 browser for his laptop :/
<Jucato> intelikey: you're putting text into my keyboard
<intelikey> or suffer the haxor of jucatoness
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yes i am.
<Jucato> cloakable: epiphany?
<ForgeAus> cloakable depends on what you need out of it...
<nothlit> he decreed that they (all) must learn cli... eventually
<ForgeAus> try dillo
* Jucato pokes intelikey to infinity++
<ForgeAus> not sure if its gtk2 tho
<cloakable> Jucato: Possibly.
<cloakable> ForgeAus: Dillo is GTK, not GTK2. Wrong toolkit :P
<ForgeAus> dillo is like rewind in time to netscape days
<nothlit> isn't dillo using tk?
<Valmarko> there is some problem with compiz instalation. It wasnt successful and now the system cant remove compiz-core. It shows an error
<ForgeAus> nothlit probably
<Jucato> lol at intelikely
<cloakable> Epiphany is something I'm going to try :P
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<cloakable> Hmm, I wonder.
<nothlit> Valmarko, sudo aptitude -f purge compiz-core
<Valmarko> all rght nothlit. tnks
<intelikey> nothlit gets tanked now....
<Valmarko> :)
<Valmarko> no more tanks
<nothlit> oh ok, dillo is using gtk1, but planning (next release) to use gtk2 and theres a developing  FLTK2-based branch
<Jucato> wb intelikey-poked
<nothlit> complicated lol
<Valmarko> lol
<karmikaze> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* intelikey wonders if he knows Jucato now.....
<karmikaze> uggg
<karmikaze> i swearr there used to be an ubuntu page with beryl info...
<karmikaze> beryl's site is always down
<Valmarko> nothlit... it didnt work
<intelikey> beryl is not supported by *buntu
<Valmarko> here is the message:
<Jucato> not yet, at least...
<karmikaze> but when i setup beryl there was a walk through on one of the *ubuntu sites im sure
<nothlit> !pastebin | Valmarko, if more than 3 lines
<ubotu> Valmarko, if more than 3 lines: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Valmarko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Valmarko> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<karmikaze> there it is
<karmikaze> ubuntuforums
<nothlit> wiki.beryl-project.org
<nothlit> ^
<karmikaze> site down nothlit
<Valmarko> ok
<nothlit> oh
<Jucato> #ubuntu-xgl <---
<karmikaze> site is always down this time of day
<nothlit> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> at least the past three days
<karmikaze> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<nothlit> !search composite
<ubotu> Found: compositor-#xubuntu,howto-#ubuntu-xgl,gdm-#ubuntu-xgl,compiz,aiglx-#ubuntu-xgl
<nothlit> !howto-#ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> To install Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<nothlit> ^ ubuntu wiki
<karmikaze> cheers
<Valmarko> nothlit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2531/
<nothlit> Valmarko, thats it?
<nothlit> Valmarko, why does it say failed to install? you were removing, not installing
<Valmarko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2532/
<Valmarko> try this
<nothlit> oh
<nothlit> can you run LC_ALL=C sudo aptitude -f purge compiz-core
<nothlit> for english ^^
<Valmarko> ?
<Valmarko> Do you want me to type that command ?
<intelikey> hmmm  root___ gets around....   has ip's from ru za us br
<nothlit> Valmarko, yeah, the command starts with LC_ALL=C
<intelikey> LC_ALL=C ;sudo aptitude -f purge compiz-core
<Valmarko> ok
<nothlit> nooo not with ;
<intelikey> without ; it will error out
<pucko-> Hello. When I used suse some time ago I had a button in konqueror (file browsing mod) that allowed me to watch images in a sane way (all images as thumbnails to the left and a large image in the main window). Can I add that in kubuntu 6.10 as well?
<nothlit> not in my experience
<nothlit> with the ; wouldn't he need to export the var?
<Valmarko> nothlit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2533/    . Please
<intelikey> try it    i could be wrong     but i'm not.
<nothlit> intelikey, look at the pastebin, no error :P
<nothlit> well no unexpected error
<slacosse> just upgraded to 6.1 ubuntu.  the firefox wont run now.
<intelikey> i see errors
<intelikey> but ; wont stop them
<nothlit> intelikey, that was the error he already had
<nothlit> its just in english now :)
<intelikey> but no he wouldn't need to export with ; either.
<nothlit> Valmarko, aptitude show gconf-schemas
<Valmarko> ok
<Valmarko> nothlit,   E: Unable to locate package gconf-schemas
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<nothlit> intelikey, nope, because the var is only set for that single command, with ; it becomes a seperate command
<Valmarko> I typed : sudo aptitude show gconf-schemas
<nothlit> intelikey, i just tried it to make sure
<nothlit> Valmarko, yeah gimme a sec, i need to chroot into my ubuntu install
<Valmarko> ok, nop
<intelikey> LC_ALL is a special var.   doesn't work like apritrary veriables
<intelikey> i was just testing with it tooo
<intelikey> what do you think before you test this,  will it echo anything or not?       Q=1 T=2 echo "$Q $T"
<intelikey> and what about this one?      Q=1 ;T=2 ;echo "$Q $T"
<intelikey> i'm used to using that kind of veriables...  not used to messing with special veriables.
* Jucato thinks of variables
<intelikey> ok smarty pants  what's that other word  ^   ?
<Valmarko> * Valmarko thinks of pointers
<intelikey> lol
* Jucato thinks of arbritrary
<intelikey> Valmarko that's not C
<Valmarko> :)
* Jucato bashes bash
<intelikey> those are not pointers     sorry
* intelikey doesn't need a spelling script.... he uses Jucato 
<intelikey> :)
<nothlit> Valmarko, did you have gnome installed when you installed compiz?
<Jucato> lol
<sebbar> hi guys, can directx based games actually be ported to linux?
<intelikey> no i fi can figure out how to export jucato to /bin/bash ....
<intelikey> now
<Jucato> if*
<nothlit> Valmarko, anyways, you can either edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-core.prerm or install gconf and then remove compiz-core
<intelikey> see
<Valmarko> No. KDE from the beginning
<Valmarko> umm... mybe gconf
<nothlit> Valmarko, well maybe you installed a gnome/gtk app and then removed it?
<intelikey> or one could   sudo ln -s /bin/true /bin/gconf-schemas    remove the app and rm the link
<intelikey> may not be the cleanest but it should work.
<intelikey> quick and simple.
<nothlit> you mean /usr/bin/gconf-schemas?
<intelikey> nothlit it uses full path looks to me like so it doesn't matter where in the path
<intelikey>  /bin is less typing
<Valmarko> it worked :)
<nothlit> this is what one of my prerm files say if [ "$1" = remove ]  || [ "$1" = upgrade ] ; then        gconf-schemas --unregister yelp.schemas
<Valmarko> the only thing I did: sudo ln -s /bin/true /bin/gconf-schemas
<Valmarko> And the sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<nothlit> :)
<nothlit> now go remove /bin/gconf-schemas
<intelikey> now remove the link and you are good to go
<Valmarko> strange ... What is the meaning of sudo ln -s /bin/true /bin/gconf-schemas ?
<intelikey> yeah that
<Jucato> make a symbolic link (symlink)
<intelikey> made a symbolic link to /bin/true
<nothlit> you links the 'program' /bin/gconf-schemas to a program that outputs a true/succesfull message
<Valmarko> should I tank you guys ? :)
<intelikey> yep
<nothlit> it links*
<intelikey> nothlit gets tanked now....
<intelikey> :)
<Valmarko> lol
<nothlit> intelikey, you meant tanked with error messages i assume
<intelikey> na man tanked wif gratifaction
<Valmarko> lol
* intelikey wonders how any of his scripts ever work.....
<Valmarko> I'm happy I could tank you all with no problems. Everybody is happy. That's the spirit of Ubunut :)
<intelikey> the typo king is at it again.
<Valmarko> Ubuntu
<nothlit> haha Ubunut. "Everybody in this channel is an Ubunut."
<Valmarko> lol . the land of Ubunut
<intelikey> not me i'm a kubunut
<intelikey> tank you very much
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> nothlit you never did answer me.  but that's ok.  just wondered if you saw that  ^
* Jucato is only  half a Kubunut
<nothlit> Jucato, half?
<Jucato> yes. half
<Jucato> intelikey isn't full Kubunut either
<nothlit> intelikey, sorry, only deal with env vars
<Valmarko> I guess I've just created a new name . I need to copyright it :)
* Jucato is sooo tempted to make ubotu remember "Kubunut is a name for a Kubuntu user"
<intelikey> you aint half of me chump.   step off, or throw down; clown.    man i'll bus you up sum.
<Theory> are kubunuts also ubunuts
<intelikey> </talking_trash>
<Jucato> what you say becomes you :)
<Theory> (presumably pronounced ubernut)
<intelikey> thank you  lol
<Jucato> no, pronounced as ooh-boo-noot :P
<intelikey> ooh boo nut
<Jucato> noot
<Jucato> not nut
<intelikey> na i have to dis on ya
<intelikey> you say potahto
<nothlit> Yeah its not self deprecating and amusing if its noot instead of nut
<intelikey> what he said
<intelikey> i think
<intelikey> maybe.
<Jucato> maybe not
<Jucato> fine! uh-buh-nut!
<intelikey> ok noot then.
<Jucato> lol
<Theory> maybe ooh-boo-naut?
<intelikey> well that messes everything up.
<intelikey> would that be more kin to a cosmonaut or an aquanaut ?
* Jucato sticks to his ooh-boo-noot but is open to ooh-boo-nut too
<intelikey> psiber uh bu naut
<Jucato> rolfmao
<Theory> yes it's spelt "ubunut" but it's pronounced "throat-warbler mangrove"
<david> hello
<intelikey> lol   ok that one did it.  now i know we are all bored to death.  i'm leaving.
<nothlit> I think of  it as ooh-boo-nut or ooh-<boo>-nut
<david> how install beryl?
<intelikey> later gents
<nothlit> !hi | david
<ubotu> david: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nothlit> !beryl | david
<ubotu> david: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> !bye | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david> hi
<Jucato> lol
<nothlit> Jucato, you're not allowed to leave
<intelikey> cant spell /uqit
<intelikey> correctly
<Jucato> !quit | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ok ok.. nuff... :P
<nothlit> than type /wc several times
<david> thanks
<david> sorry im spanish the chanel xgl is english!
<david> :)))
<Jucato> this is also an English channel :)))
<Jucato> but looks like you can speak English but if you want
<Jucato> !es | david
<ubotu> david: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bxnp> !nl | bxnp
<ubotu> bxnp: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<david> ahhh ok
<david> thanks
<david> godbye
<Valmarko> I'm portuguese but I like this channel because I can contribute creating new words :)
<Valmarko> Maybe a ... Ubuntu language ^?
<nothlit> jargon lingo geekspeek
<MsgToThePpl> hi som1 can help m e w/btooth ?
<Eyeless> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eyeless> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<elyon> Does anyone know how to fix the 'static' in my sound?  Not all sounds are staticy, but enough to be annoying.  I've tried ALSA, OSS, Enlightened sound systems, but it hasn't helped.
<elyon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Eyeless> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<elyon> Does anyone know how to fix the 'static' in my sound?  Not all sounds are staticy, but enough to be annoying.  I've tried ALSA, OSS, Enlightened sound systems, but it hasn't helped.
<cmiller> what hardware do you have?
<Pupeno> Any idea of a program to create and print CD labels ?
<elyon> cmiller: I have an onboard Ensoniq.
<elyon> No, sorry, I actually think it's PCI.
<crimsun> hmm, static.
<crimsun> wonder if it's the broken VRA business.
<stdin> Pupeno: labels for the disk, or for case inserts ?
<cmiller> you can look for it in http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php/cat/23
<cmiller> however, I've never heard of your audio device before.  it may be so new/obscure that a driver does not yet exist.
<elyon> cmiller: It's definitely the complete OPPOSITE of new ;)
<elyon> But most MP3's play fine and so do movies... it's just occassional mp3 and games...
<Pupeno> stdin: for the disk.
<stdin> Pupeno: maybe cd-circleprint is what you're looking for
<stdin> !info cd-circleprint
<ubotu> cd-circleprint: prints round cd-labels. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 232 kB
<eeos> has anyone ever been able to make ALI 560x based webcam work on kubuntu?
<bronze_0_1> wow- lots of apt-cache hists for quicktime stuff!    Can anyone hint me which package to install to get thw whole dependncy tree installed? I can' t tell which package is the seminal point of the tree
<ForgeAus> is there a kioslave for rar?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: afaik, none
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: what are you looking for?
<paolo> Hi. when I launch xset (in order to blank the screen) sometimes I see an image with the char "X"... how can i remove it?
<bronze_0_1> Jucato: QUICKTIME SUPPORT IN FIREFOX
<bronze_0_1> oops
<bronze_0_1> sorry
<groobson> hi, who knows what's the best file manager? clear-look & funcionally..
<elyon> Could someone suggest a good alternative to Limewire?
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: oh.... sorry...
<Jucato> !firewire | elyon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RockT> elyon, frostwire
<RockT> limewire is bad
<elyon> RockT: Hence the reason I'd like an alternative ;)
<peter__> I'm trying to set up Ekiga but get a message saying STUN is blocked. I'm not sure what to do. Can anyone  help?
<bronze_0_1> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bronze_0_1> heh, i should have knoen that. :-)
<RockT> hence I said frostwire :)
<elyon> RockT: I've downloaded frostwire, but for some reason KDE doesn't have a package manager to install it?
<rockprincess> hello! how does pairing with bluetooth devices work on kubuntu? there doesn't seem to be a pin agent, is there?
<elyon> oh, nevermind... Isee how
<RockT> frostwire is a java app installed in just one folder
<RockT> I did not use a package
<elyon> okay, well frostwire sucks too... crashes whenever I run it lol
<rockprincess> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mariux> does kubuntu come with qtparted?
<RockT> elyon, what java are you using?
<elyon> RockT: I never personally installed it.
<elyon> mariux: No.  You need to install that package manually.
<mariux> can i do that on the livecd?
<Lynoure> mariux: yes, but not preinstalled.
<eross> here i sit all broken-hearted, had to sit but only qtparted
<mariux> thanks
<eross> <sry
<elyon> mariux: Sure can. :)
<plagiats> bye everyone
<max_> hi
<stdin> hey :)
<stdin> okay then
<eeos> does anyone know where is the file v4l2-dev.h
<Jucato> eeos: what is that?
<eeos> Jucato a file for webcam driver compilation
<Jucato> hm...
<stdin> eeos: it seems to be in the kernel source/headers
<eeos> stdin I did not find it
<stdin> at least in the 2.6.19 kernel it is
<HymnToLife> eean, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eeos> stdin ach!
<eeos> HymnToLife yes already done
<stdin>  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.19-7/include/media/v4l2-dev.h
<eeos> stdin kubuntu 6.10 has 2.6.17-10-generic
<eeos> stdin where did you get 2.6.19?
<stdin> eeos: it's an older kernel from feisty
<stdin> I'm on 2.6.20-5 in feisty now
<eeos> stdin: that is not exactly production, isn't it. :P
<eeos> stdin does 2.6.19 give problems=
<stdin> it had a couple bugs, but I'm using 2.6.20, which is nice :)
<eeos> stdin :P
<eeos> stdin backports?
<stdin> eeos: no, it won't be in backports
<eeos> stdin :(
<stdin> you can download the stock kernel from kernel.org
<eeos> stdin do you think 6.10 may work with 2.6.20-5
<eeos> stdin I do not know the patches introduced by ubuntu, woud need a list.
<smoze> hi!! how can i kill the KDE wallet application???
<meta4ical> hello?
<stdin> smoze: probably "killall kwalletmanager"
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<smoze> no, there's the problem... i've removed the manager but the damn wallet just keeps showing up.
<K-Ryan> good morning #kubuntu
<stdin> eeos: download the deb from ubuntu
* stdin is away
<eeos> stdin which deb, for the kernel or for the patches?
<malik> what is the difference between xine-lib-1.1.2 and libxine *****?
<Dr_willis> !info libxine
<Thehound666> hi, I'm looking at making my most powerful machine dual boot instead of VM for Kubuntu but I need 2 Windows apps all the time.
<Jucato> Kubuntu doesn't use the xine-lib name
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in any distro I know
<Thehound666> is WINE usually rubbish or something special need to be done?
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  all depends on the apps you are running with wine.
<Thehound666> 2 single tiny .exes
<Jucato> !info libxine1 | Dr_willis
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 3146 kB, installed size 6820 kB
<Thehound666> http-tunnelclient.exe
<Thehound666> and pingfu.exe
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  most likely there are alternative ways to do whatever those do - under linux.
<Thehound666> haven't found one
<Thehound666> they bypass firewalls over http using their own servers
<malik> !xine-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> malik: <Jucato> Kubuntu doesn't use the xine-lib name
<Jucato> it uses libxine instead
<Thehound666> so if you do know an alternative to that for Linux, I'd like to hear it
<Dr_willis> sounds like somthing that can get you fired at work.. :) but if you had outside servers.. you could always use ssh and its tunneling features.
<malik> Jucato: so both packages are same just diff names?
<Jucato> malik: afaik, yes
<Thehound666> actually school and I'm friends with IT
<Thehound666> so it's no issue
<Thehound666> they already know
<malik> i am sooooooo annoyed with my installation i am thinkin of wiping it out and then may be install it again
<Thehound666> I think VMWare would be able to run them
<Thehound666> but using it as last resort
<malik> oki can some one tell me if the firefox from mozilla website is better than the one from ubuntu repos?
<Theory> 'better' ?
<Thehound666> am I correct assuming VMWare can do it?
<Dr_willis> getting the rest of the OS to then use the vmware tunnles would be the harder part.
<K-Ryan> malik i think the repo one is just easier to install
<Dr_willis> vmware can run the whole windows OS. so yes it shoudl be able to do it.
<Dr_willis> http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/   sounds about the same as what you are doing.
<malik> i mean mine which i downloaded from repos keeps crashing alot of the times n then it can play streamin media from ninemsn.com.au whereas other ppl have stable installations and some can play that website
<Thehound666> right now I got all my Linux connect via the tunnels via a hub switch and 2nd NIC
<Thehound666> :)
<malik> i mean mine which i downloaded from repos keeps crashing alot of the times n then it cant* play streamin media from ninemsn.com.au whereas other ppl have stable installations and some can play that website
<Thehound666> but the computer that's the forwarder is getting changed
<Thehound666> sick of Wintrash
<Thehound666> I'll use nlite to make the most minimal Windows install ever for the VM
<Thehound666> very simple .exes :)
<Thehound666> heh I'll be even able to take out things like sound
<Thehound666> this will rock
<Theory> install win95? :-)
<Thehound666> one of them is 2k/xp only
<Thehound666> not sure why
<Thehound666> otherwise that would be fabulous idea
<Theory> out of interest, what are the two apps you need?
<Thehound666> http-tunnelclient.exe and pingfu.exe
<Thehound666> so I can run certain apps behind a firewall without external servers of my own
<Thehound666> one's low ping for games
<Thehound666> one's more general use
<Theory> hrm
<Thehound666> I can make xp smaller than 95 if you know me ;)
<Tm_T> Thehound666: In what game?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Thehound666> on nix not sure yet
<Thehound666> used to play FFXI
<Thehound666> alot
<Theory> there are various http tunnelling apps for linux
<Thehound666> but they all need your own server
<Thehound666> that I saw
<MetaMorfoziS> ssh -X  ;)
<Theory> the windows one you pay a monthly fee for right?
<Thehound666> for high speed on one, yes
<Theory> or do you use the free low-bandwidth service?
<Thehound666> the other not at all
<Thehound666> I test their betas
<Thehound666> thus get it free
<Theory> you could probably port one of the linux options to work with their server with a bit of work :-)
<Thehound666> pingfu looked more promising on wine, it'd connect and full GUI loaded
<Thehound666> but enter your key and crash
<Thehound666> and it wouldn't remember after the crash
<Dr_willis> the idea of a program running under wine, or vmware, that some how reduces lag in games on the linux box.. seems... odd...
<Alarm> is ti possible to add gkrellm when minimized to be on the taskbar ?
<etheri> hi. I have a a package that has started playing up over the last few days. apt-get removing it wants to pull in kubuntu-desktop. Is this important or is it just a meta package? can I just remove the package sans dependencies?
<Dr_willis> Alarm,  i belve you can some how add it to the  "Dock Application Bar" panel.
<Thehound666> it doesn't reduce lag it's just a low ping tunnel
<Theory> etheri: what package, and do you want to remove it or reinstall it?
<Thehound666> ordinarily, the games are blocked
<Thehound666> by firewall
<Jucato> etheri: it's just a metapackage. but make sure you reinstall it before you dist-upgrade to the next release
<Alarm> Dr_willis, what do u mean with dock application bar ?
<Dr_willis> so you have the same high ping.. the games just let you in anyway thinking you have a low ping..
<Thehound666> no
<Thehound666> do you know what a firewall does?
<etheri> Theory: kaffeine. I want to reinstall it.
<Thehound666> it blocks certain ports
<Dr_willis> Alarm,  right click on the panel, Add New Panel --> dock application bar. Its designed to let you dock windowmaker type docks
<Theory> etheri: apt-get install --reinstall may be what you want
* Dr_willis wonders what blocking ports has to do with Low Pings.
<Thehound666> if the game uses blocked ports and you tunnel them over http or https
<brett> i do not think my computer supports audio mixing. How do I change my settings so that it will?
<Thehound666> the firewall will not block
<K-Ryan> Dr_willis sometimes it does affect games.
<K-Ryan> Go figure
<Dr_willis> 0r is it just a poorly named program.
<Theory> Dr_willis: rather than thinking 'low' think 'less horribly high'
<Thehound666> my pings to FFXI servers in Japan are 300 ms
<Dr_willis> a specific app that lets you get to specific games that have users that dont use that app blocked...
<brett> hello?
<Dr_willis> Howdy brett
<Thehound666> so they don't have bad servers
<brett> i am trying to get my computer to support audio mixing, Dr_willis can you help?
<etheri> Theory: cheers, I thought I'd used an option like that in the past but couldn't remember if it was in apt-get
<etheri> Jucato: thanks, nice to know :)
<Theory> etheri: your problem may be caused by your user-specific config files, which apt-get --reinstall won't touch
<Dr_willis> brett,  proberly not. Ive had good luck with my Audigy cards and have rarely had sound issues. a lot of that stuff depends on the specific apps and what sound servers they are using.
<Thehound666> If I got a Unix shell maybe I could ssh forward with that
<Thehound666> might want to check them out
<brett> Dr_willis: ok
<brett> Can someone help me trouble shoot a sound issue?
<etheri> Theory: well, only one way to find out. If I leave this channel in the next few minutes it'll be because my computer crashed, again :D
<Thehound666> well I'll do the VMWare alternative as I look for Unix shell hosts
<Thehound666> thanks for trying to help
<Thehound666> and I know you tried
<Thehound666> I checked Google very well
<Thehound666> seems many people were frustrated with WINE and the http-tunnelclient one
<Thehound666> with no answers :P
<Thehound666> on the net
<Thehound666> the other=too new for most people to have tried wine yet on it
<Thehound666> but it almost looks promising
<Thehound666> so I'll check back in a month or 2
<Thehound666> on that one
<Thehound666> I'll bbl, thanks again
<mineur> is there a frontend for openssl?
<Dr_willis> !find openssl
<ubotu> Found: libcurl3-openssl-dev, libxmlsec1-openssl, openssl, pyopenssl-doc, python-pyopenssl (and 9 others)
<Minataku> Isn't OpenSSL just a library?
<Minataku> I didn't think it came with any tools
<mineur> that's why I'm looking for a frontend :)
<mineur> it's all command line :)
<Minataku> Ah
<Pensacola> how to configure the extra keys on my keyboard? like mail and calculator and stuff?
<Minataku> I didn't think there was even any configuration to it
<Minataku> Pensacola: It depends
<Minataku> If they're actual keys, that is, they send a specific scancode, then yes
<Minataku> If they're set up to interface to some piece of proprietary software then no
<Minataku> I could be wrong on the latter, but I've never heard of anyone getting those kinds of bogus keys to function without that specific crap
<Pensacola> they worked in dapper with a special program, haven't looked into it with edgy since volume, play and next/previous number work flawless :)
<Minataku> Oh, in that case then the same program should be available in Edgy
<mineur> my media keys on my laptop work... not that I ever use them tho :d
<Minataku> I don't see why it wouldn't be, at any rate
<Minataku> Mine would if I had the drive to actually set them up in fnfxd
<HymnToLife> mine work.. and I still don't use them :p
<Theory> I'm quite impressed that the mute indicator light on my keyboard works
<mineur> blah, found a windows GUI for openssl :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> mineur: Don't count out CLI-based frontends
<Minataku> You can bend the CLI into something that functions a whole lot like a GUI thanks to ncurses
<ady33> This is my first time using IRC from linux. Hello all?
<Minataku> Hello
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<mein_traum> http://mibssam.free.fr/
<ady33> Glad it works. I installed a dual bootlast night. Before hand I was using the live CD
<HymnToLife> !hi | ady33
<ubotu> ady33: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Minataku> mein_traum: No spamming, thanks.
<ady33> tnx nice to have it all up and running
<Minataku> Please leave all promotional materials at the door where at the end of the day they will be bundled and discarded
<malik> how do i restore default settings for Kate?
<Minataku> malik: Wait a week, she'll go back to normal
<TheInfinity> malik: delete the settings in your home dir
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<malik> LOLz
<yuriy> malik: rm ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<yuriy> would be one way to do it
<malik> cool .........so it will regenrate itself?
<yuriy> yeah
<Minataku> Barring mysterious catastrophe, yes
<malik> LOLz im willin to take that risk
<TheInfinity> ~/.kde/share/apps/kate is also a kate dir ...
<malik> im itching to reinstall my distro anyway coz its now playin up
<ady33> Well I am pleased to see there is a IRC room just for kubuntu. I look forward to getting on here regularly. For now need to log off. All the best..... from ady in London
<andreasw> cya ady33
<K-Ryan> bye ady33
<renato> hi all, I have a doubt (so you see what sort of beginner I am) I wanted to set up a little web and mail server. How many fixed IP do I need? I mean I wanted something like www.mydomain.com for the web and server.mydomain.com for pop/smtp
<TheInfinity> you need one fixed IP
<Dr_willis> just 1 would be my guess.
<Minataku> renato: Indeed, you use subdomains to point to specific places
<memo_> Hello
<Minataku> It's called "virtual hosting", it works in a rather similar manner to chroot
<TheInfinity> you can have many services on one site, but you have to use subdomains in your config
<renato> Minataku but for having subdomains don't I need more than on ip
<Minataku> renato: Nope
<Minataku> Only one
<Dr_willis> heck ya can have several dozen web servers on 1 ip cant ya.
<renato> do I googlw sub domain or is there any howto any of you can point me out to?
<TheInfinity> i have lots of subdomains but only one server renato ;)
<Minataku> Yeah, a particular subdomain on one address may point to something entirely different
<Minataku> One server, one static IP is plenty
<Minataku> Subdomains fill in the rest
<fdoving> if you need multiple https sites, i'd recommend more ips.
<renato> Subdomains: What's a subdomain? | Web Hosting for Beginners... this seems me :=)
<gourdin> is 3.5.6 ready to roll ? :)
<fdoving> renato: sub.domain.tld
<fdoving> renato: sub is the subdomain.
<billytwowilly> so if I have a bash script that runs "exec ./et.x86 "$@"" and I want artsdsp run with the et.x86 stuff as an option how would I modify the script?
<renato> fdoving, not sure what you are trying to tell me....
<Dr_willis> billytwowilly,  put it on the line above the exec line with a & at the end.
<fdoving> renato: you can have foo.example.com and bar.example.com hosted on one server.
<renato> ah, I got it... slow...
<billytwowilly> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> or ya mean as a option TO that command.. could just tack it on the end after the first "
<Dr_willis> but $@ means somthingspecial.. i forget what.. command line options perhaps...
<fdoving> renato: doesn't have to be a sub-domain either. you can have 'www.example.com' and 'www.foo.com' on the same server too.
<TheInfinity> renato: and it depends of the application howto config it using subdomains
<renato> fdloving, can you  (from the top of your head) point me out to any usefull howto?
<mena> Friends What Is the Right comand to make the permision Of accessing the partitions and files for just one user
<renato> I founf it'as definition, but no info on how to set it up
<malik> thanx guyz it worked
<mena> Friends What Is the Right comand to make the permision Of accessing the partitions and files for just one user and also write permsision
<malik> TheInfinity, yuriy: thanx
<TheInfinity> renato:  ... i have a german tutorial for mailservers, just searching it in english ... apache is really easy, just use google
<tom_> hello
<tazz> hey Seveas
<kalpik> hi! any idea why i get corrupted graphics in the boot progress bar on kubuntu amd64?
<renato> I am not (at this stage) trying to have more than one web domain, but having one domain for my webpage and one for my mail server
<TheInfinity> found it: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/index.shtml.en <-- this is a quite nice howto for postfix + courir mail + virtual domains
<fdoving> renato: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<fdoving> renato: you might also want to browse http://howtoforge.com - lots of usefull howtos.
<TheInfinity> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/en/vhosts/name-based.html <-- virtual domains for apache
<renato> tx fdloving
<malik> whats the equal of gconf in kubuntu?
<Kyral> malik: GConf doesn't exist in KDE
<Kyral> THANK GOD
<cap^com> what is gconf for?
<malik> so whats the equal of that then?
<Kyral> malik: There is none
<Kyral> Everything is controlled with the Control Center
<Kyral> cap^com: Its GNOMEs way of hiding all the configuration options they think are too advanced for people
<Minataku> No hidden options, no mysterious unchangeable things
<malik> i wanna modify the url handler applications for rtsp urls embedded in webpages
<Kyral> cap^com: Think Windows Registry
<MidMark> hi, someone know how they works ati/amd chipset with kubuntu? are there problems?
<Kyral> malik: What is its MIMEType?
<malik> smil and rm,ram, etc
<Kyral> malik: Control Center -> KDE Components -> File Associations
<Kyral> in the "Known Types" box find "uri" and then add it
<Jucato> System Settings in Kubuntu
<Kyral> psh
<Kyral> Thats one of the most rediculas name changes
<dope> when i try to ssh into my comp at home from a different IP i get an error
<Jucato> er.. actually, it's not in System Settings...
<dope> like a warning i'm being hacked or something
<Kyral> Jucato: Its in KControl :P
<Kyral> dope: The RSA thing?
<dope> yea
<Jucato> in Kubuntu you'd have to reach it through Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror
<Kyral> Yah means the RSA key is already been assigned to another comp
<Jucato> Kyral: you do have to remember that KControl is not in the K Menu by default in Kubuntu
<Kyral> You can ignore it if you know that
<Kyral> Jucato: It should be :P
<dope> how do i ignore it
<Jucato> Kyral: tell it to the marines
<Kyral> dope: It should say how
<Jucato> I mean the devs
<dope> ok yea i think it does
<Kyral> I get that when my server gets its IP changed
<Minataku> Oh, yeah, that warning
<malik> i cant find it in system settings
<Kyral> malik: Fire up a terminal and run KControl
<Minataku> What is it, it's ~/<something>/known_hosts or summat
<USERNAME> hell mindenkinek
<malik> it says command not found
<Kyral> just kcontrol then
<Jucato> in Kubuntu you'd have to reach it through Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror
<malik> how do i add control settings to kmenu?
<Jucato> malik: right-click on the K Menu -> menu Editor
<malik> after that?
* tehpwn is awake!
<tehpwn> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bi1> /p
<tehpwn> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehpwn> !nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> hi, someone know how they works ati/amd chipset with kubuntu? are there problems?
<kkosmo> hi somone in firefox i get an eror unknown plugin what i need to do for fix this error
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> i get it when i try to install a plugin for some page
<K-Ryan> what plugin?
<kkosmo> its show unknown plugin
<K-Ryan> what are you trying to do?
<kkosmo> sec
<kkosmo> i take screenshot
<Minataku> I know what he's talking about, it probably went through the paces, failed and told him "Unknown Plugin" then gave a button that says "Manual Install"
<Minataku> It'll happen if Firefox is denied permission to install a plugin or it just plain can't
<kkosmo> yes
<kkosmo> how i can fix it
<kkosmo> man
<kkosmo> ?
<Minataku> You'll have to manually install the plugin. Which one was it?
<kkosmo> application/x-oleobject
<Minataku> No, that's the MIME type, I need the name of the plugin
<kkosmo> unkonown
<kkosmo> it sho
<kkosmo> show
<Minataku> Click "Manual Install" and tell me where it sends you
<kkosmo> secx
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<kkosmo> man i dont have
<kkosmo> manual install
<Alarm> why when installing mstt fonts from adept_manager i see also some .exe being downloaded ?
<Minataku> kkosmo: It doesn't give you the "Manual Install" option on the screen it says "Unknown Plugin"?
<genii> Minataku Hi
<kkosmo> tes
<kkosmo> yes
<Minataku> kkosmo: If there's no "Manual Install" option then there is no plugin available
<kkosmo> ok
<Minataku> In which case you probably didn't want to see whatever the plugin would show anyway
<Minataku> Usually it's because some site wants to give you exciting new advertisements
<slow-motion> hallo
<Minataku> Hi
<Dr_willis> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<genii> Dr_willis I found it needs the -t <fstype> switch usually as well
<Dr_willis> I got these lame CUE/bins - k3b burnt one of them.. but dont like the other 2..
<surgy> Dr_willis:this will work with psx iso?
<Dr_willis> i recall mounting ps1 isos for the ps1 emulator ages ago..
<Dr_willis> but i think there are plugins that add that feature.
<genii> Dr_willis my first inclination is to think corrupt image
<valentinos> bn\
<Dr_willis> well i converted it with bchunk so i got a lot of audio tracks and a little.iso file. :) heh
<Dr_willis> guess the audio tracks could be bad.
<genii> A cd or dvd image?
<Dr_willis> cd image.
<Dr_willis> gotta love abandonware. :)
<Minataku> Indeed
<Dr_willis> i would burn it under windows.. but every time i boot to windows - it crashes.. :)
<Minataku> Though most places focus only on games
<Minataku> I collect OSes, not games
<Minataku> lol
<LjL> yeah well copyright for old OS's is often enforced though
<genii> If it was dvd I'd suggest -t udf instead of -t iso9660
<Dr_willis> its a old dos game cd, that seesm to have audio tracks as well.
<Minataku> LjL: Not really
<Minataku> Even old Microsoft OSes are pretty much overlooked
<LjL> Minataku: it's enforced for AmigaOS. it's enforced for the C64 kernal ROMs. just to mention two i know
<Minataku> LjL: That's because there's some dickhead company making money off of Commodore's hard work
<LjL> true, but
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> I follow FCC guidelines
<Minataku> What I said is well within broadcast standards
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> this isn't radio
<LjL> well, it's alright, but this is not FCC regulated
<Minataku> No, but it's the strictest guideline you can get without delving into religious guidelines
<K-Ryan> This is a private channel with it's own rules.
<Lynoure> Minataku: When you have your own radio program, you can stick to FCC :)
<K-Ryan> By private i mean privately owned
<Minataku> Lynoure: Nobody seems to see the double meaning here
<Minataku> lol
<LjL> i'm not sure i do
<Minataku> 1. It wasn't that serious, 2. The FCC sucks
<Minataku> Whatever happened to when they did their real job of making sure radio signals/devices didn't interfere with one another?
<genii> Dr_willis I remember a few copy-protection schemes used to include purposely bad blocks on the cd. Maybe try to convert with a switch ignoring read errors if possible (raw or so)
<nothlit> FCC is out there to make money
<tehpwn> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<LjL> i'm sure they're still doing it vRry RFrefuSEW a8n with 3480FDEU)034
<Minataku> ????ing PC jerks pushing their ideas of what's right/wrong on people who have different ideas
<Minataku> LjL: rofl
<tehpwn> Anybody have experience with Google Earth?
<tehpwn> (on linux of corse)
<LjL> tehpwn: i have it installed... not sure that qualifies as experience
<revange> me
<Minataku> genii: Indeed
<LjL> i got it from the PLF repos though
<tehpwn> LjL, how simple is it to install?
<tehpwn> im pretty n00b
<Minataku> Ignore or mask read errors while ripping
<revange> i got it from one forum, its verry simple to install (well.. i'm a noob)
<LjL> tehpwn: if you use the package, and all goes well, it's a piece of cake
<LjL> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<LjL> tehpwn: download the package, and "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<tehpwn> LjL, Awesome thanks!
<LjL> (you could add the entire repository, but i wouldn't do that)
<LjL> (and, i don't think it's down anymore)
<revange> Hey Someone Know Why WWW.ATI.COM is Down??
<Seveas> it isn't
<Seveas> apparently medibuntu is the new plf
<revange> what?
<K-Ryan> by the way the website isn't "www.Ati.com"
<Seveas> revange, I was talking to ljl
<revange> ok
<Seveas> revange, and cut down on the caps please ;) btw: ati.com works fine here
<genii> revange www.atitech.com still works for me, tho all the logos are AMD now
<Seveas> www.ati.com redirects to ati.amd.com now
<LjL> Seveas: so what do we list? plf.zarb.org is up too
<Seveas> no idea
<dopez> can anyone recommend a wireless PCI card that will work out of the box with kubuntu 6.10 ? (i know there is a page on ubuntu.com somewhere, i cannot find it and was not much help as i pick a Linksys WMP54G that was supposted to work but didn't)
<genii> dopez Any Orinoco card works good
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: well this is a package you can probably use anyway: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/edgy/non-free/i386/googleearth_4.0.2414-1medibuntu3_i386.deb
<jontec> hey, umm why does it seem that I can only see a certain number of colors? like 256-colors (may be exaggerating)... it seems most prevalent in gtk applications, but sometimes when I logout I get the problem and the items in KPDF never look like they're supposed to. This is a laptop, Gateway MX6446, ATI Radeon 1150, and amd64.
<Dr_willis> I think i saw on the OpenSUSE  wiki had a listingof wirelesscards suggested for linux.
<revange> hey ppls i can't open event ati.amd.com
<dopez> genii, Dr_willis, thanks, i'll look at those
<revange> i can't open amd and ATI webs:(
<revange> Someone have Experience with Gaming on Kubuntu 6.10?
<Dr_willis> gee - how vague revange  :) what games you refering to..
<genii> revange The site works fine for me
<K-Ryan> I have, to some extent
<revange> well i think for MUonline
<K-Ryan> does it have a linux install?
<revange> not
<revange> its exacutable .exe file
<revange> 3d game..
<K-Ryan> then you need Wine or VMware from what I can tell
<revange> well
<revange> where i can download this VMware?
<K-Ryan> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Dr_willis> vmware isent going to do very good for 3d games
<K-Ryan> Then Wine?
<Theory> i found it was usable with half-life :-)
<Dr_willis> wine/cedega may or may not do it.
<revange> well i've already tried with cedega
<revange> not working
<Dr_willis> of course ya need to get your video card drivers going good.
<revange> yes, but i can't open ATI website
<Dr_willis> revange,  and why do you need the ati web site?
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<revange> i'll check it
<stdin> anyone tried VirtualBox yet ?
<LjL> stdin: i suppose i'll wait for a package
<genii> stdin That Xen based?
<stdin> LjL: there are debs for 6.06 and 6.10
<LjL> no, qemu based in some parts
<slyfox> oops
<stdin> genii: it's like an open source vmware
<revange> now
<revange> for this VMware
<slyfox> Question about firefox. When you download a file and you see it completed - you can right click and select - open destination directory. How come this does not work in Linux but does in windows ?
<XBehave> i have a problem using xine for real media streams, should i try and fix wine or install an alternative engine for amarok?
<genii> stdin OK thx :)
<revange> i need to install VMware??
<revange> player?
<revange> VMware-player?
<K-Ryan> revange someone said its not good for 3D games
<K-Ryan> try wine
<K-Ryan> !wine | revange
<ubotu> revange: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Minataku> slyfox: Because Linux doesn't have a dedicated, completely tied into the whole OS program to do that
<Minataku> Which is a good thing
<LjL> stdin: suppose i'll give it a try
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, I can't read French or w/e... So that website isn't helping :-p lol
<Minataku> Because a browser that's part of the core of the OS is a Bad Thing(tm) no matter how you look at it
<slyfox> Minataku: Is there a way to do that? People from Ubuntu channel say that it works fine there
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: see the last message i sent you
<stdin> it's has a nice gui, and lets you manage virtual machines like vmware workstation
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: well this is a package you can probably use anyway: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/edgy/non-free/i386/googleearth_4.0.2414-1medibuntu3_i386.deb
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, oic
<Minataku> slyfox: Unfortunately, I do not, I suggest hanging around to ask someone who can help, sorry
<genii> I recall for kicks installing netbsd onto a Basilisk emulated Mac running on a windoze PC
<XBehave> Minataku: that excuse is pretty bad surely it could use mime types to get the default file browser or something
<slyfox> Yeah, it is just that it is annoynf when I have soemthing downloaded, to go to that folder manualy
<Minataku> There probably is a way
<Minataku> I just don't happen to know it
<Minataku> When I need to work on files I always do it from the CLI without exception
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, what do I do with this .deb file when it's done downloading?
<ml> hallo
<slyfox> Minataku: Sorry I am a noob, no idea what this means " CLI without exception"
<LjL> stdin: doesn't work out of the box for me. dpkg claims the kernel module has been installed and started, and i've added my user to the group i've been instructed to, but it complains about the kernel module when starting a VM
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: sudo dpkg -i filename
<Minataku> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Minataku> slyfox: But that's probably not for you
<stdin> LjL: I had to modprobe it
<slyfox> Minataku: yeha :-0
<revange> 
<revange> ppls
<slyfox> I just got Beryl working.
<Minataku> I'm just saying why I don't know how to set up Firefox to open any particualr program
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> LjL: then chmod it to allow my user to write to the file in /dev
<revange> Someone can tell me VPN package for Kubuntu 6.10??
<LjL> stdin: wow, that's bad... why do they tell us to add the user to vboxusers if that doesn't give access to the module?
<LjL> i hope a reboot fixes this
<Minataku> !vpn | revange
<ubotu> revange: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<stdin> LjL: I got the svn version, so the deb may be different, i'm installing the deb now
<genii> !gre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revange> i'm now using VPN connection to network
<revange> but its manualy configured
<revange> it was hard think for my friends
<animimotus> hi
<revange> i need VPN program... for Kubuntu if there is some (i'm noob..)
<animimotus> please, how can I switch the standard sound output to my headset usb?
<LjL> stdin: now, if only it could be compiled with KDE support...
<revange> well Wine Works Great!!!!! tested 4 games... include MuOnline, im testing WoW now :D
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, wtf... that download just like.. froze :( damn wireless
<surgy> when i download frostwire.deb it just opens kate and puts alot of code in the main window and warns me not to save the file or it will be corrupt.....so what do i do with the .deb in order to install it?
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> surgy:
<tehpwn|busy> surgy, lol, that's what it told me about my googleearth.bin file
<surgy> ok
<surgy> so it wont corupt the file?
<stdin> surgy: just right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install
<surgy> stdn: but it opens it in kate
<surgy> stdin: i have to save it first
<stdin> surgy: ahh
<stdin> surgy: from firefox or konqi ?
<surgy> konq
<tehpwn|busy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> surgy: right click, Save Link As
<surgy> stdin: k
<revange> I am installing VMware with Adepth Manager, and i'm wondering how to start it?
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2557/
<stdin> revange: it'll be in the Kmenu, under System
<jontec> time to go nuke my xorg.conf.... *looks away..* you guys were no help...
<revange> it will be great :D
<LjL> revange: "vmplayer filename.vmx", or "sudo vmplayer filename.vmx" if that fails
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: oh, you're on Dapper?
<revange> ok
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, yep
<revange> becouse when i install program, i can't see it
<revange> :(
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, hehe, I always forget to mension that :-p
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: then i gave you the wrong package, sorry... http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/dapper/non-free/i386/googleearth_4.0.2414-1medibuntu3_i386.deb is the one
<tehpwn|busy> LjL, Heh, ok, thanks :)
<LjL> tehpwn|busy: do a "sudo apt-get remove googleearth" before trying to install this one, i guess
<tehpwn|busy> LjL kk
<San> Hey, I managed to get kubuntu to display 1280x1024 for me, but now it doesn't fit the whole screen on the monitor. I tryed Ctrl+Alt +/- but the one that looks like it should be for 1280x1024 is just blank. Does this meen my monitor doesn't support the res? It did on windows...
<jeff_> hello, new Kubuntu user trying to kick the Windows habit .. I'm getting close, but there is one issue holding me back, and I was hoping someone could help....
<HymnToLife> jeff_, just ask, we'll help if we can
<jeff_> i am haiving trouble playing .mov files in Kaffeine... i have loaded all codecs, but the audio when playing back .MOV files is choppy
<revange> Hey ppls i think that application Adept manager is great!!!
<slyfox> <slyfox> Is there any way to make it so that the virtual desktops do not share the same opened programs. Say I opend open office on desktop 1 and when I go to desktop 2, I do not what to see it, I want a clean desktop tere
<revange> there have evrything:D
<K-Ryan> slyfox it should be like that
<jeff_> i am experiencing this exact problem on 2 different machines with different audio cards, so it doesn't seem to be a driver issue
<ElIsma> slyfox: look in the options, somewhere there's the option
<surgy> why does frostwire keep telling me i dont have java and i just installed java?
<K-Ryan> otherwise right click the program tab and in the options assign it to just one desktop
<ElIsma> slyfox: i think it was in the K-bar options
<HymnToLife> jeff_, nothing you can do about it, I'm afraid
<HymnToLife> ask Apple to release the specs of their MOV format :p
<K-Ryan> "To desktop: Desktop 1"
<tehpwn|busy> How do I get this dumb clock off military time?
<K-Ryan> Change the kind of clock
<jeff_> really?   the xine backend says it plays .mov .. is this not true?
<tehpwn|busy> K-Ryan, iv tried all of them
<K-Ryan> jeff_ it does play it right?
<K-Ryan> Just not perfect =P
<HymnToLife> sadly, not all MOV are the same, it's like WMV
<jeff_> it plays ... but the audio is choppy at a consistent rate, "in and out" once per second
<HymnToLife> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<jhutchins_wk> tehpwn|busy: It's in your location settings.
<jeff_> oddly VLC media player plays the file perfectly
<K-Ryan> tehpwn|busy try getting a new clock applet
<jeff_> but i'd like to use the Kubuntu stock player
<slyfox> ElIsma: Where is K-bar ?
<HymnToLife> jeff_, do you have win32codecs installed ?
<ElIsma> slyfox: that thing where all programs appear
<jeff_> yes i do
<ElIsma> slyfox: i don't know it's official name :P
<HymnToLife> then you can't do more
<ElIsma> Hello! I've problems with my lan connection. I was testing something and disconnected the cables while a connection was active. When I reconnected I coudn't get it to connect back. I tried ifdown/ifup , ifconfig, dhclient, but to no avail. My router won't give me an IP adress. I know the cables are correctly connected because I'm using the pc right now (in windows). I tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure -a but it didn't help... Any
<ElIsma> do?
<HymnToLife> that's why we tell people to use Free formats when they can
<jeff_> any ideas why it would work in VLC but not Kaffeinie/Xine?
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: Basically what that means is that the player is unable to do realtime play of that file with the resources you have.
<HymnToLife> because VLC has it's own codecs
<jeff_> ahh
<jeff_> it's a MOV recorded off a Kodak still camera
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: It's using a less efficient algorythm, which on your hardware doesn't run fast enough.
<jeff_> i'm reluctant to agree it's a hardware problem since the exact problem is happening on 3 differnt machine
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: What happens if you play it directly in xine?
<jeff_> can you tell me how to do that jhutchins?
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: It's only a hardware problem in that sufficiently powerful hardware (as used by most developers) would make it less noticible.
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: Possibly launch xine then use the "File/Open" menu?
<jeff_> it happens on a 2Ghz P4 .. how much more powerful do i need? :)
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: Possibly a meaner sound card?
<jontec> again I will ask... why are my colors teh suck?
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: Got ram?
<jeff_> i have to say, it must be a codec issue, since it works fine in VLC
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Your eyeballs aren't correctly calibrated to the display.
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: Exactly.
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: I'd try mplayer or kmplayer though, they're very efficient.
<jeff_> but you think it's just teh codec Xine uses lags on my hardware
<tehpwn|busy> When I try to edit ID3 tags in amarok it says the file is not writeable?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: I'll pretend like I didn't hear that
<angasule> 1. Acquire an ice-cream spoon 2. Remove eyeballs 3. Squish them like so 4. Place eyeballs back in socket
<jhutchins_wk> I think kaffeine is less efficient, and therefore the playback lags.
<jeff_> ok... what is your opinion of VLC?
<jeff_> it seems to work great
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Well seriously.  What colors?  What's bad about them?
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: It seems to work for a lot of people in a lot of situations.
<angasule> jeff_: VLC seems to play just about anything, but the interface and options are lacking
<jhutchins_wk> I'm more familiar with mplayer, but that's just a matter of experience.
<angasule> the edgy version of kaffeine has a worse interface than the version in dapper, though
<jeff_> i guess i'll go with VLC .. the only "interface" i'm looking for at this point is working video and sound :)
<slyfox> ElIsma: Still cant find it
<jhutchins_wk> jeff_: I'd say have a look at mplayer before you settle in for good, but go with whatever makes you happy!
<jeff_> thaks you very much for addressing my issue
<ElIsma> slyfox: sorry, I'm not in kde right now :(
<jeff_> i will look at mplayer thanks
<ElIsma> slyfox: i just know it's somewhere within reach
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: well images don't display correctly... they don't display with the correct number of colors... all of my KDE images (like the panels and icons, etc. work) but real images do not... I might send you a screen shot... I notice this in gtk apps, KPDF, konqueror (when viewing online images), and when I logout... it's never been correct. amd64, Gateway MX6446, ATI Radeon xpress 1150.
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: Whatcha lookin for?
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk:  Is there any way to make it so that the virtual desktops do not share the same opened programs. Say I opend open office on desktop 1 and when I go to desktop 2, I do not what to see it, I want a clean desktop tere
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Is it possible you have 16 bit color instead of 24?
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: So that they do not share the taskbar
<sistemas> hi everybody
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: They've always shared the taskbar, but not the desktops themselves for me.
<sistemas> in my kubuntu 6.10 not have floppy
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: (Wine doesn't respect desktop assignments when opening)
<tehpwn> LjL, holy crap it's sooo laggy and it's only using half the screen...
<sistemas> its icon doesn't appear in konqueror
<K-Ryan> slyfox they always share the same taskbar as far as i know
<slyfox> And there is no way to make it so that they will not share ?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: it was never like that in xorg.conf... and no one helped me so I deleted all of the other subentries there that had depth <24 for my monitor resolution... (I had depth 1, 4, 16... I guess for 1280 x800... my res) then I restarted to restart xserver
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: You might talk to the KDE folks, see what they know.
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: So what do you have now?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: the DefaultDepth 24... and a subsection "Display" with depth 24 and res "1280 x 800"
<LjL> tehpwn, sure your 3D drivers are good to go?
<tehpwn> LjL, Lol, IDK?
<LjL> tehpwn: hm? i just mean the ATI or Nvidia or whatever drivers
<tehpwn> LjL, onboard intel graphics
<Alarm> where are the .themes located ? i installed karamba and superkaramba (although i cant udnerstand their difference) but both ask for themes
<tehpwn> LjL, http://tehfilezz.googlepages.com/snapshot1.jpg
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Hm.  I don't actually see a way to set color depth in the GUI configuration tools.
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: So did the default xorg conf work correctly?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: no.... that's why my colors were messed up :D
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: I'm not even sure it worked in 6.06
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: actually, now I'm certain... I remember
<jeff_> jhutchins ... Mplayer is the winner!!  even played a file VLC wouldn't play!
<jeff_> thank you so much!
<Alarm> does anyone know how can i locate the themes that karamba needs ?
<K-Ryan> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<K-Ryan> ;)
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: At this point you should probably be looking for kubuntu-specific configuration tools, and possibly look for info specific to your graphics chipset and ubuntu.
<Alarm> it cant use themes that are on my system ? i mean those that has kubuntu as default ?
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: I can't think of much else to try, except possibly reducing resolution and seeing if that helps.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: thanks
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: If video ram is the limiting factor on your card, you'll have to choose between upper resolutions or full color.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: shouldn't be... i should have 128 for this card :S
<jeff_> how do i make MPlayer my default player for all video?
<jeff_> in kubuntu
<Alarm> a last question then. whats the difference between karamba and superkaramba ? i read the info description on adept_manager but couldnt figure out
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Depends on the card and the driver.
<tehpwn|afk> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: okay, well in system settings... it has the driver... standard ATI Radeon... but it doesn't let me change the ram.... it only has 256kb... and its grayed out.
<jhutchins_wk> Are you in "Administrative Mode"?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: umm... and will any settings I change in here be in xorg.conf?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: yeah
<jhutchins_wk> Hm.
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Which chipset is it again?  (lspci)
<ronny_> hi all
<ronny_> i wanted to add a user to another group with sudo usermod -G groupname username
<ronny_> now this user can't do any sudo command.. and sudo groups username gives nothing :(
<ronny_> any idea?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]  <<< I'm not sure this is right... I have a Radeon Xpress 1150
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: was that what you were looking for?
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah.
<ronny_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: It looks like you should look into the propietary ATI drivers.
<jhutchins_wk> The generic radeon driver is not detecting your vram correctly.
<jhutchins_wk> I don't find your card listed anywhere on the radeon pages, so I'm thinking it's too new to have full support in the open drivers.
<jhutchins_wk> .
<ronny_> any idea.. i cant sudo anything.. i get some errors..
<jhutchins_wk> ronny_: Look at group memberships.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: I see the ATI radeon fglrx (is that proprietary?) and... since it's not listed, does that mean that there's no proprietary drivers?
<ronny_> jhutchins_wk: how and where? konsole?
<jontec> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ronny_> jhutchins_wk: thos ise is only in hes own group.. and.. its the only user :(
<ronny_> thera is also now root passwd.. can't login as root
<jhutchins_wk> ronny_: It can be done with vi or with system settings/User Management (Administrator Mode).
<jhutchins_wk> Show system groups.
<SpAwN> anyone here use ipkungfu?....the one in kubuntu seems to be very old......some of the features arent even used anymore
<SpAwN> !ipkungfu
<ubotu> ipkungfu: iptables-based Linux firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-7 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 212 kB
<jhutchins_wk> ronny_: See
<ronny_> jhutchins_wk: i can't open administrator mode.. "su returned with an error"
<jhutchins_wk> "Allowing other users to run sudo" in the previous doc.
<ronny_> i locked me out.. aaaaa
<jhutchins_wk> ronny_: Either as the original user or boot to single-user mode (rescue mode?)
<ronny_> ok i try..
<SpAwN> guess ill have to complie from sourc
<SpAwN> e
<jhutchins_wk> The doc is pretty clear.
<admin__> PEOPLES i need HELP
<admin__> i have problem with my Adept Manager
<admin__> !
<jhutchins_wk> admin__: What problem?
<dwidmann> what kind admin__?
<ronny_> jhutchins_wk: now i have the root password activated... :) one point forward :)
<admin__> look: Read only mode: database Locked -Adept manager.. Youwill not beable to change your system settings in any way (install,remove or upgrade software),because another process is using the pachaging system database (propably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude), Please Close the other application before using this one!
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: Okay, I don't want to screw my system up completely... I need it for a presentation on Saturday. using this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and the ubuntu way... how would I reverse any changes? would putting in a archived copy of xorg.conf fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> ronny_: Yeah, try to play along with the sudo system though, it's a good habit to develop.
<admin__> My Adept manager cant install SOFT!!
<admin__> HELP!
<admin__> look: Read only mode: database Locked -Adept manager.. Youwill not beable to change your system settings in any way (install,remove or upgrade software),because another process is using the pachaging system database (propably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude), Please Close the other application before using this one!
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: The kernel module config files would need to be backed up too - not sure exactly what ubuntu calls those.
<jontec> admin__: restart your computer
<jhutchins_wk> Heck, just snapshot /etc with rsync or something.
<admin__> i've restarted it twise
<admin__> but the problem already exist
<jhutchins_wk> admin__:  Is the adept updater running?
<admin__> no
<admin__> but
<admin__> when i log in i am starting the adept manager, and he don't apears
<jhutchins_wk> admin__: Did something crash?
<adaptr> admin__: quit all package managers, then delete the lock
<admin__> ye
<admin__> yes
<admin__> when i plaed a win program
<admin__> somthing crashed
<jhutchins_wk> adaptr: You wouldn't know exactly which lock file he's looking for?
<juano__> does someone know why in win workgroup my ubuntu pc wont appear, but here in ubuntu i can see both pcs fine in workgroup?
<juano__> i can connect though to the ubuntu pc in win writing \\ubuntupcname
<admin__> and i was unable to move my mouse
<juano__> at first it appears, but then it dissappears after a while
<admin__> yes
<jhutchins_wk> admin__: Look  in /var/lock, maybe you can figure out which is the lock file.
<jontec> adaptr: I think its... /var/cache/apt/archives ? maybe ?
<jontec> and then lock
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock (I know that one's there)
<jontec> or, rather... that there's one there
<admin__> i remember, My KDE panel was crashed
<adaptr> jhutchins_wk: yes, for apt and synaptic, it's /var/cache/apt/archive/lock
<adaptr> jhutchins_wk: for aptitude, also /var/lib/aptitude/lock, and perhaps synaptic also stores one for itself.. it's all rather silly
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<adaptr> juano__: you need to allow browsing in the global config section
<admin__> I've looked in /var/lock
<admin__> there is one file
<admin__> LCK..pts_2
<jontec> see what ubotu sent you...
<admin__> in these file is that       4729
<admin__> only that "      4729"
<jontec> admin__: read what ubotu sent you
<Thehound666> will I be able to use a Radeon x1950PRO with Kubuntu?
<admin__> im using Kubuntu
<admin__> what to read??
<dwidmann> admin__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<gigione> can anyone tell me please why kaffeine doesn't start anymotr in kubuntu 6.10?
<jontec> yeah
<dwidmann> gigione, it should
<juano__> adaptr: ok , ill check that, but at first i can browse fine through xp, its just after 10 min or so that the ubuntu pc vanishes from network under xp, but through ubuntu i can see both pcs all the time fine
<user-land> Hi.
<Thehound666> I hear some gfx cards are unsupported
<adaptr> juano__: oh, okay - you said you never saw it earlier
<adaptr> user-land: hi there!
<dwidmann> gigione: try to start it in konsole, and see if it gives you any errors. If that doesn't work, try running "killall kaffeine" and trying again
<user-land> Is there a utility i can use in Konqueror to destroy files ?
<adaptr> !shredder
<user-land> adaptr :-)
<admin__> OK there is the result..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shredder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<admin__> root@revange-desktop:~# sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dwidmann> !shred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<admin__> Setting up libssl0.9.7 (0.9.7k-3) ...
<gigione> thanks
<admin__> Setting up libgsf-1-common (1.14.1-2ubuntu1.1) ...
<admin__> Setting up libcroco3 (0.6.1-1build1) ...
<admin__> Setting up vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.17-10 (2.6.17.7-10.1) ...
<admin__> Setting up vmware-player-kernel-modules (2.6.17.10) ...
<admin__> Setting up libgsf-1-114 (1.14.1-2ubuntu1.1) ...
<admin__> Setting up librsvg2-2 (2.16.0-0ubuntu2) ...
<adaptr> oh boy
<gigione> hope will work
<celal> hi @ all
<dwidmann> something ubotu doesn't know ...... blasphemy!
<celal> anyone from germany here?
<jontec> using this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and the ubuntu way... how would I reverse any changes?
<celal> iam looking for german users for my usergroup
<user-land> celal, from german speaking switzerland
<dwidmann> celal: #kubuntu-de might be a good place to look
<celal> switzerland is great too
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: Like I said, back up /etc/* with rsync, copy it back if you need to.
<jontec> wait... that's not what I mean to paste
<SpAwN> i installed ipkungfu and was wondering how to start it... /etc/init.d/ipkungfu start doesnt seem to do anything.
<jontec> jhutchins_wl: sorry :D
<user-land> yes, for cold hearts ;-)
<celal> thanks a lot mr. user-land
<juano__> any ideas adaptr_
<SpAwN> oh and i prefer a cli way
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: I'm afraid you've found out why it's called the "bleeding edge", your card isn't even listed at ATI's website.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: (this is what I meant to paste): I've been just sitting here and now, all of my colors are fine... I haven't changed any settings... any idea why this is?
<jhutchins_wk> Cable?
<jhutchins_wk> No idea jontec.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: umm... no? this is a laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> If it stays fixed, you're all set.
<celal> you was a great help user-land thx where are u from?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: I know it won't. 'member I said sometimes I see it on my logout screen?
<user-land> zurich
<celal> aso
<celal> wuste ich nicht
<user-land> ja :-)
<adaptr> !english gentlemen, please
<Sirius``> anyone here who's german and could help me with the kubuntu-installation?
<celal> welche grafische oberflche nutzt du?
<user-land> adaptr, do you recommend a script ?
<celal> ich sirius
<Sirius``> qry?
<jhutchins_wk> !deutsch
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<user-land> celal, we need to speak english here.
<SpAwN> is there a command similer to service servicename start/restart/stop
<bjames> does anyone here use wxWidgets on kDevelop?
<celal> ohh im sorry
<celal> my fault
<adaptr> SpAwN: /etc/init.d/servicename
<SpAwN> gmm
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: You might still look at the propietary drivers.  I'm not familiar with them myself, my hardware's old and slow.
<SpAwN> if the service had a error would it spit it out?...or will it let u know the service started?
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: okay... I'm going to try to install it now
<jhutchins_wk> SpAwN: Yes.
<celal> hey sirius whats you problem?
<SpAwN> damn......its outputting nothing
<jhutchins_wk> All the "service" command does is run the script in /etc/init.d/
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: sure that backup of /etc/ is all I need?
<jhutchins_wk> jontec: It's overkill, but it should get everything.
<admin__> Someone Know good BIT TOrrent Client fot Kubuntu 6.10??
<jhutchins_wk> Like I said, I haven't been there myself.
<jontec> jhutchins_wk: okay
<Sirius``> celal i moved to the de-chan^^
<stdin> admin__: KTorrent
<jhutchins_wk> Sirius``: We don't mean to be unfriendly to non-english-speakers, but it works best if we stay on-language.
<admin__> stdin: yes but when i start Download a file with KTorrent, it doesnt start to download
<admin__> no kb/s
<admin__> like no seed from other side
<slyfox> #ubuntu
<stdin> admin__: there is also azureus, it's a java based client
<stdin> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<admin__> ok
<admin__> ill try it
<admin__> .
<Sirius``> jhutchins_wk sure no prob :)
<admin__> btw
<admin__> i'm having a problem with upgrade of VMware player
<admin__> it stuck on 16%
<adamwest> hey guys
<stdin> admin__: what's it say in the terminal (show more ... button)
<admin__> i'm using Adept manager now
<stdin> admin__: yeah, but there is a button you click to show the console part
<stdin> admin__: next to the percentage
<admin__> there is
<admin__> Ubuntu Configuration              End User License Agreement for VMware Player 1.0.2                        
<admin__>                                                                                                             
<stdin> admin__: yeah
<admin__>                                                                                                             
<stdin> admin__: ok
<admin__>                                                                                                             
<stdin> admin__: you need to except it
<admin__>                                   END USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR VMWARE(R) PLAYER                           
<admin__>                                                                                                             
<admin__>                                   VMWARE, INC. LICENSES THIS DESKTOP SOFTWARE PRODUCT TO YOU SUBJECT TO     
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %admin__!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> Ubotu, tell admin__ about paste | admin__, see the private message from Ubotu
<stdin> !pastebin > admin__
<LjL> admin__: you'll be muted for a minute while your paste buffer empties
<adamwest> I'm having problems with my IAUDIO device
<adamwest> won't show its real free space
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %admin__!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<admin__> what happend
<Bubba_Gump> how can I set up Firestarter to allow incoming and outgoing bittorrent events ?
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<kub23> well
<adamwest> anyone?
<kub23> i'm was with nich admin_
<stdin> kub23:  please don't flood the channel
<LjL> kub23: you were pasting a ton of stuff
<kub23> what hppend
<LjL> kub23: use the pastebin for that sort of thing please
<kub23> my login was admin.,....
<stdin> kub23:  you just need to accept the licence
<kub23> what license?
<kub23> how to accept it?
<Thehound666> guys, I have this file check.sh to check some system requirements
<Thehound666> how do I run it?
<stdin> kub23: you need to press enter (i think). then use the arrow keys to move to "yes" then press enter again
<kub23> ok i will not flood
<stdin> Thehound666: you run it in konsole
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: Set it as executable and double click it, or run it from the command line ./check.sh or bash ./check.sh
<Thehound666> when I type check.sh says command not found
<Thehound666> oh ok
<Thehound666> the ./
<Thehound666> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: right.
<user-land> would someone like to add this to ubotu under !shred ? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19047
<adamwest> ANYONE :\
<Thehound666> ok this is not right, if I d
<Thehound666> o ./check.sh permission denied, if I do sudo ./check.sh it says not found
<stdin> Thehound666: make sure it's executable
<Admiral_Chicago_> !anyone | adamwest
<ubotu> adamwest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adamwest> i asked it.
<adamwest>  I'm having problems with my IAUDIO device
<kub23> please help me im noob, how to accept the license for VMware  player in Adept updater
<kub23> there is ok after the license, but i can't press it
<user-land> adamwest, maybe format it ?
<stdin> kub23: with the mouse or the enter key?
<adamwest> i have stuff i need insize
<adamwest> inside
<Thehound666> maybe I'll ask you guys what it is to determine since it encountered another error
<kub23> both
<adaptr> kub23: scroll down to the end of the EULA
<Thehound666> what Xfree86 version is Kubuntu?
<kub23> yes im there
<adamwest> in windows it shows 2.5g and in linux it shows 116mb :\
<adamwest> *free
<stdin> kub23: you may have to cancel it and do it in konsole
<VSpike> Thehound666: it uses xorg
<Thehound666> ouch so my card is incompatible
<kub23> how to do it in console?
<Thehound666> guess I'll have to use VMWare
<adaptr> Thehound666: which card ?
<stdin> kub23: cancel the install/upgrade then in konsole do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Thehound666> ATI Radeon x150PRO
<adaptr> kub23: sudo aptitude install vmware-player
<adamwest> user-land, u have an idea what's going on/
<Thehound666> x1950
<Thehound666> damn keyboard
<adaptr> Thehound666: why would that not be supported ?
<Thehound666> the driver says it needs xfree86
<Thehound666> according to site
<user-land> no, adamwest, just that formatting helps sometimes with external memory cards.
<adaptr> that's not all that important
<kub23> status database area is locked by another process
<adamwest> user-land do you know perhaps another channel i could get support in?
<adaptr> Thehound666: where did yo get a driver from ? whatever - don't do that, use Ubuntu drivers
<Thehound666> oh xorg version link
<user-land> how do i recognise channel ops here ?
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: If the file is not set as executable, you'll get that permissions error.  If you do "bash <filename>" it should work.
<adaptr> kub23: you need to exit synaptic first
<Thehound666> what version we have?
<stdin> kub23: ok, do this "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<adamwest> exit
<VSpike> X11R7.1 1.1.0
<user-land> no, adamwest, no idea about your device. apple ?
<Thehound666> need to make sure it's supported before migrating this pc off VMWare and to a dual boot
<tehpwn|afk> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<VSpike> x1950 should be supported.
<jhutchins_wk> !ati | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VSpike> Thehound666: are you using edgy?
<kub23> ok in the console apears the same window and i can't press ok:(
<Thehound666> yes
<adaptr> Thehound666: you'll always have X - just not very fast unless you load the ati drivers
<Thehound666> and apparently the open source driver doesn't like this card
<Thehound666> from my reading
<VSpike> If you can't get the open source driver to work, then try specifying "radeon" instead of "ati" as the driver.
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: Unfortunately ATI has released newer hardware than they've released drivers.
<stdin> kub23: try using the tab ket to move
<stdin> *key
<Thehound666> this is the driver from their page for x1900 series
<Thehound666> that I'm looking at
<kub23> it woked!
<kub23> thanks:D
<stdin> yw :)
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: Yeah, but there might be an Xorg driver instad of XFree86.
<adaptr> Thehound666: the ATI drivers are probably useless, search the forums or the Ubuntu site
<extern> I messed up my g++. I was trying to install wxWidgets 2.8.0, and after doing that, when compiling my program with KDevelop, it says configure: error: cannot run C++ compiled programs.
<jhutchins_wk> Thehound666: Or it may be the same driver.
<VSpike> Kubuntu includes open drivers for ATI, and the binary drivers too
<VSpike> Thehound666: Installable via apt-get
<kub23> well i think now i have evrythink what i need, now i'm forgoted the Windows and runnig Kubuntu:)
<Thehound666> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Thehound666> tell me what you think on this driver
<Thehound666> am I asking for trouble?
<kub23> Just one more think is there a viruses ?
<VSpike> I have x850xt working with fglrx (ATI proprietary binary drivers).  I'm going to try going back to the open ones now I've found a write up on the bug with them
<VSpike> Thehound666: I tried those, but the check.sh script just crashes
<dust> I've downloaded a svn nightly of kmobiletools (http://xoomer.alice.it/rockman81/kmobiletools/kmobiletools-svn-2007-01-15.tar.bz2), and trying to compile... But it halts at "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" suggestions?
<stdin> kub23: virus? Ha, we don't have viruses on linux :)
<snowrichard> hi
<stdin> !virus | kub23
<ubotu> kub23: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Thehound666> the drivers themselves work though?
<extern> dust, check if you have dev libs installed for X
<dust> I've been having problems compiling stuff in general too, I might be missing somthing essential?
<VSpike> Thehound666:  I'm using the ones that are part of distribution now
<dust> extern: what would they be called?
<Thehound666> x1950PRO XGE is new
<dust> x.org dev?
<Thehound666> wouldn't think the open would support it yet
<VSpike> The binary ones are also available
<extern> sarch from them in adept
<VSpike> xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-10.1           Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<extern> it should start like "libX11-xxxxx-dev"
<extern> I don't know the xxx part
<stdin> dust: probably xorg-dev
<kub23> yes i think i don't need anti virus soft..
<dust> xserver-xorg-dev - X.Org X server -- development files ?
<extern> yeah
<extern> those may be it
<kub23> How to register in this chat?
<stdin> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<SpAwN> when i try to start ipkungfu with/etc/init.d/ipkungfu start it doesnt start only says to see its debian.readme...which doesnt exits :(
<stdin> !register | kub23
<ubotu> kub23: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dust> k, trying that?
<VSpike> Is there a graphical way to manage applications which autostart in KDE?
<SpAwN> anyone know about ubuntu and ipkungfu
<kub23> 10x
<dust> VSpike: just make symlinks to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Thehound666> xorg-driver fglrx and fglrx-dev?
<extern> what can I do to fix that "can't run compiled C++ programs" error? It's given when running configure, but I tried compiling a very simple hello world program and it ran fine
<stdin> make sure you have the build-essential package
<extern> the code was compiling fine
<extern> until I tried to install wxWidgests 2.8.0
<VSpike> dust: OK.. I know that's easy, it just seemed odd that there was no graphical too for it.  Do I symlink .desktop files, or copy them? Or symlink applications?  Or any of the above?
<extern> the very same code
<extern> :/
<Thehound666> no x1950 support listed
<trappist> SpAwN: I think the packager makes you enable it in /etc/default/ipkungfu or something
<trappist> SpAwN: check the readme :)
<SpAwN> trappist, i read it.
<extern> searching on google, I found a topic, that said it's because libstdc++ is not found, I have to explicitly set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to it
<extern> how can I set it?
<dust> VSpike: I have to agree it's not very stright foreward, but... What I did was to symlink to the binaries, ie: ln -s /usr/bin/knetworkmanager ~/.kde/Autostart/
<gigione> is there another way to start kaffeine?
<trappist> SpAwN: try checking out the init script, see what it's doing
<gigione> cause i can't start it
<SpAwN> trappist, it wasnt starting the right excutalbe so i edited so it woulr
<SpAwN> trappist, b4 it woulndt do anything....now it at least says not starting
<Thehound666> x1950 is a pain on even Windows though great card
<Thehound666> not even Omega latest version recognises it
<trappist> SpAwN: have a look at /etc/default/ipkungfu
<SpAwN> is that the file i have to comment out the line?
<trappist> SpAwN: change the 0 to a 1
<SpAwN> on mandriva it at least said what file to edit......on here it says nothing
<trappist> SpAwN: it says to check the readme, which says what file to edit and how to edit it
<SpAwN> trappist, but the readme file isnt there
<trappist> SpAwN: /usr/share/doc/ipkungfu/README.Debian ?
<SpAwN> trappist, it says to check the readme.debian..which isnt on my computer
<SpAwN> no
<SpAwN> its not there or anywhere
<trappist> SpAwN: it may have been wiped out when you upgraded from source
<dust> extern, stdin: I installed xserver-xorg-dev, and that went fine, but compile still whines about X, so I tried installing xorg-dev, but that complains about libxft-dev, which in turn wants libfontconfig1-dev, and trying to install that gives me libfontconfig1-dev: Depends: libfontconfig1 (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.2-1 is to be installed
<dust> :/
<VSpike> Thehound666: You are right that the open drivers do not support it.  I don't know about fglrx
<SpAwN> bah this just isnt working http://pastebin.ulteo.us/397
<extern> what were you trying to compile again?
<dust> kmobiletools
<trappist> SpAwN: it's working, you just hit a bug (that should be fixed in 0.6.1)
<extern> is it available on apt-get?
<extern> try doing sudo apt-get build-dep kmobiletools
<SpAwN> trappist, that should be the newest..i dled from your site like a hour ago
<trappist> SpAwN: you should be able to get rid of those messages by putting one and only one netmask in ipkungfu.conf
<trappist> SpAwN: well that's no good :/
<trappist> SpAwN: meet me in #ipkungfu?
<SpAwN> sure
<dust> extern: trying to do the build-dep thing didn't work, still whines about unmet dependencies, but just running apt-get install kmobiletools worked
<extern> build-dep should get all the dependencies for that package :/
<Thehound666> ok their installer is a .run
<Thehound666> how do I run that?
<Thehound666> I did sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run
<Valmarko> here I am,  please send me an angel :)
<Valmarko> It's m birthday, ubuntu comunity
* dethklok wishes Valmarko a happy birthday!!! And rewards him with 1 banana sticker!!!
<Thehound666> looks like stupid VMWare for me
<Thehound666> these drivers have a .run
<dust> for what?
<dethklok> my stomach hurts, i'm gonna go eat
<Thehound666> the installer
<Thehound666> and following their instructions will not launch it
<extern> I traced that my g++ error is caused by wx-config --libs. It outputs the following: -L/usr/local/lib -pthread   -lwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_qa-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_html-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_core-2.8 -lwx_baseu_xml-2.8 -lwx_baseu_net-2.8 -lwx_baseu-2.  What could be wrong with those?
<Thehound666> even after making it executable
<Thehound666> command not found
<Thehound666> actually can't open
<Thehound666> thehound@thehound-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run
<Thehound666> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run
<dust> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run ?
<wezzie> im have trouble viewing a .rm file. i have installed realplayer but i still cant view an .rm file it says its an unkown fileformat. what could be the problem
<Thehound666> I right clicked, checked "is executable"
<Thehound666> I do things graphically when I can
<Thehound666> lol
<Valmarko> lol
<Valmarko> lol
<dust> Thehound666: well, in theory that should do it :p
<Valmarko> tnks dethklok
<Thehound666> oh the instructions were a typo from them
<dust> but in my experience, "linux" and "theory" are mutally exclusive :P
<Thehound666> they had a chracter wrong in filename
<Thehound666> wtf lol
<dust> d'oh
<Thehound666> I copied pasted them
<Thehound666> so that one's not on me
<pgdown> has anyone taken the red hat certs?
<dust> :)
<Valmarko> what is linux ?
<Thehound666> yay
<Kyral> Valmarko: A way of life
<agnostic> on my Edgy,  Ctrl+Alt+Fn  combination do not work, any idea?
<Thehound666> now I can do away with this vm now that I know I can install compatible drivers for my very new card
<Valmarko> ;) yaaa
<Thehound666> well not do away, what I want to do is have it use same partition as Linux install for when I boot to windows
<LjL> agnostic: when inside X, or when in a console?
<Thehound666> since I often need to run rtorrent
<dust> beware tho, I had a pain getting fglx drivers working, and when the finally did, and I tried enabeling translucency and other goodies, it turned out poop
<dethklok> Valmarko, Now, what will you do with that amazing banana sticker?
<dethklok> lol
<agnostic> inside X
<dethklok> agnostic, i like that word
<Thehound666> these may be different
<Thehound666> released Jan 17 2007
<Thehound666> brand new drivers
<Valmarko> good question ? what would you do ?
<dethklok> I really don't know... Maybe stick it on my monitor.. Lol.
<dust> Thehound666: you want to install linux on the same partition as windows?
<Thehound666> no
<Thehound666> seperate partition
<Thehound666> just have a VM with access to Linux
<Thehound666> for when I need to run windows
<dust> ah
<Thehound666> like the game that's my crack
<Thehound666> FFXI
<Valmarko> maybe... ubuntu it ?
<animimotus> please, how can I switch the standard sound output to my headset usb?
<agnostic> <dethklok> do you know what means?
<Valmarko> ubuntu=share
<dethklok> agnostic, Yeah, I am it
<dethklok> agnostic, but I have allways found a weird attraction to the word itself
<Thehound666> the install package has a cute penguin
<Thehound666> guess ATI are still Linux fans
<Thehound666> new drivers are out
<Valmarko> dethklok, ubuntu = share
<agnostic> me to :)
<dethklok> agnostic, lol... well i kinda assumed that.. lol
<Valmarko> dethklok, ubuntu <=> share
<dethklok> Valmarko, huh?
<Valmarko> :)
<dethklok> What, you want more banana stickers? lol
<Valmarko> I'm answering your question :)
<dethklok> Valmarko, oooooooo ic
<Valmarko> oooohhh ;)
<dethklok> lol
<Valmarko> lol
<dust> btw: anyone know what/where to edit to change the application launched when I click on links in gaim? now it's konqueror and I want it to be firefox
<dethklok> sry im kinda distracted atm... installing kdegames
<pucko-> Hello. When I used suse some time ago I had a button in konqueror (file browsing mod) that allowed me to watch images in a sane way (all images as thumbnails to the left and a large image in the main window). Can I add that in kubuntu 6.10 as well?
<angasule> pucko-: don't know about that exactly, but sounds a lot like gwenview
<dust> I've tried pretty much all the image managers, and gwenview is fast for browsing, while digikam is great for archiving and imporing
<Valmarko> hello everybody! hello kubunuts! ;=)
<dethklok> who likes the donnie darko movie?
<dust> I do :D
<dust> ..why?
<dethklok> what's your interpertation (sp?) on the movie?
<dethklok> i think i understnad the basic idea behind the movie.. but not sure
<dethklok> understand*
<Valmarko> ummm... what about ring II?
<dethklok> never saw either of the ring 's
<Valmarko> i just saw it
<Valmarko> very nice
<dethklok> i heard the Jap. version of Ring 1 was really good
<dethklok> ._.
<Valmarko> the grudge ? amazing !!
<dethklok> Eek, I only saw the end of that movie, seemed alright
<Skrot-> Booring..
<Skrot-> Both grudge and ring*
<dethklok> I liked Hostel, pretty good mov.
<Valmarko> ummm.... maybe it's not your kind of movie
<Skrot-> Saw was okay, for a horro flick
<dethklok> Maybe
<Valmarko> hostel... yaa
<dethklok> 1,2,or3?
<stdin> getting a bit -offtopic now
<dethklok> Lol, so...
<Valmarko> chek republik
<dethklok> Huh?
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dethklok> Aww, that's no fun :)
<dust> :P
<dethklok> And besides, is there anybody that needs help with Kubuntu at this very moment?
<dethklok> (not that im able to help... lol)
<Valmarko> lol
<stdin> don't matter, it just keeps this channel clear for support
<dethklok> Mmkay
<Valmarko> lets go off topic
<Thehound666> what my friend from a tracker says is right
<dethklok> Let's talk about MySpace!! Lol.
<dethklok> !myspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> Aww :(
<Thehound666> WINE-because you demand the stability of Windows 95, without all the compatibility
<Thehound666> lol
<dethklok> Wine Is Not an Emulator!
<Valmarko> ubotu... i wish you could rule the world sone day
<dust> btw: anyone know what/where to edit to change the application launched when I click on links in gaim? now it's konqueror and I want it to be firefox
<dethklok> Pff, he/she/it dosen't even know what MySpace is...
<Thehound666> I wish they would develop for it, eliminating the need for such projects as WINE
<dust> since everyone want's to be ontopic :)
<stdin> dust: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<dethklok> Hehe, like I said, I cant help :(
<dust> :)
<Thehound666> if anyone gets http-tunnelclient.exe running smooth under WINE let me know
<mervteck> hey guys
<frojnd> has anyone experiances with keyboard layouts?
<frojnd> cant set keyboard to slovenia layout
<frojnd> and now everything is fu** up
<dethklok> Give me love give me liberty disco!
<frojnd> cant find apostroph
<Valmarko> ummm
* dethklok dances!
<frojnd> afna, slas etc
<dust> frojnd: since using xfce, I found out that it's in xorg.conf, but kubuntu have wizards for it
<frojnd> I tryed by sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but no good luck
<Thehound666> my friend who says that uses Linux, but needs to dual boot
<Valmarko> let's dance. the spirit is ubuntu!!!!!
<dethklok> Umm, I installed kdegames and its not in my kickerbar... What do I do?
<frojnd> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also not good luck :s
<Thehound666> try running it in Konsole?
<frojnd> dust: maybe u know for any type of those wizards?
<dust> sec
<dethklok> Thehound666, what would the command be for that?
<stdin> dethklok: games will be in Kmenu -> Games, if you don't see them, try logging out and back in, or kill kicker and restart it
<dust> K --> System Settings --> Regional & Language --> Keyboard layout
<blackflag> does someone one if i can play "studio 8" under kubuntu
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> !studio 8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about studio 8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> stdin, how do you kill the kicker and restart it?
<dust> or, you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the Keyboard section
<Valmarko> studio 8? what's that ?
<stdin> dethklok: Alt-F2, killall kicler && kicker
<blackflag> macromedia developer tools
<Valmarko> uaoooo
<blackflag> web developing
<Valmarko> developing... develop+ingg
<blackflag> is there something like cross over office?
<Valmarko> What about enjoying ??
<dethklok> stdin, humm, didnt work
<dust> blackflag: wine maybe? theres a Application db on winehq.org
<blackflag> I want to run Linux in my firm but some peoleple are needing there software
<dethklok> brb I guess then
<stdin> dethklok: try logging out and back in then
<colm> hey, i just downloaded a tar ball source, and it doesn't have ./configure in it... Is there other ways I can install it?
<stdin> Sanit: dose it have a Makefile ?
<Valmarko> I would like to have compiz install and running in my system --- kubuntu 6.10. What should I do ?
<Sanit> not in the extracted tar ball folder
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stdin> Sanit: maybe you need automake and/or autoconf
<Sanit> can you give me the commands for that please?
<Valmarko> please... that site doe not give me instructions about installing compiz on kubunut... i need some other kinf of help... Of course,... Please
<stdin> Sanit: sudo apt-get install automake autoconf
<stdin> Valmarko: See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Valmarko> ahhh... lety me see . tnks :)
<Sanit> stdin: That installed... now what?
<dethklok> Whoo, It worked!
<stdin> Sanit: try just typing "autoconf" or "automake"
<Sanit> i did
<Sanit> errors
<Sanit> autoconf: no input file
<stdin> Sanit: what are you trying to compile ?
<malik> can some1 tell me whats the correct flsh plugin for konqi and ff on kubuntu edgy?
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sanit> stdin: http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<Thehound666> going to lay the groundwork for Installing a real Linux partition
<Thehound666> hopefully have good luck
<Thehound666> slower pc is nix only
<angasule> hmm, that command made me think of the old Flash movie song, "Flash! ooo-oo-ooooooooh!"
<malik> i have   Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31  libflashplayer.so installed in /home/malik/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ..........is it correct insytallation?
<Cuddles_in_KY> afternoon all.
<LordOllie> can anyone tell me the what is was the I need to type into "run command" to be able to install a new kde theme?
<dethklok> Gah, I'm still hungry :(
<Cuddles_in_KY> ok folks. last chance here.
<Valmarko> shokwave ... ? there is no shokwave for ubuntu
<Cuddles_in_KY> is there an ndiswrapper expert around? 4 days i've been beating my brains out over this.
* dethklok dances and plays the key-tar for food!
<dethklok> Cuddles_in_KY, try #ndiswrapper
<LordOllie> Cuddles_in_KY: I got to do this first !automatix2
<LordOllie> wrong command?
<dethklok> LordOllie, Is your name Ollie?
<LordOllie> yes
<dethklok> Were you born in alaska?
<LordOllie> no, Maine
<dethklok> Ok, nevermind
<dethklok> lol
<frojnd> dust: I tryed in system settings, but I am only able to enable layout nor select the right one, in xorg.conf I set layout to si, but nothing happens
<francis> bonjour
<dethklok> francis, try #france
<dust> frojnd: you need to restart X for changes in xorg.conf to be applied
<dust> ie: save all documents, hit ctrl+alt+backspace and see if that helps
<francis> ca marche comment sur kubuntu pour conversation ???
<Valmarko> I was born in Santa Maria
<Valmarko> francis, please
<stdin> Sanit: what's in the file you downloaded ?
<francis> je dois faire quoi ??
<Valmarko> I know , french is beautiful
<stdin> !fr | francis
<ubotu> francis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dust> haha
<dust> french frog-eating-whatnot :p
<Valmarko> But... I'm portuguese and I'm speaking ( badly) englis
<Valmarko> Do as I amk
<Sanit> stdin: .so files but no configure or make files
<dethklok> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<dethklok> wtf, Georgian?
<dust> heh
<francis> et ca va me donner quoi sur ubuntu fr ??
<LordOllie> !dl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordOllie> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dethklok> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<LordOllie> there you go
<Valmarko> french is really beautiful...
<dethklok> I'm going for german
<dethklok> !gm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<VSpike> !de
* dust likes norwegian :P
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Valmarko> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<now3d> in C++ how can I set up my member function so it won't be overridden in a derived class?
<dethklok> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> lol
<VSpike> Is there a tool for configuring the kdm display manager login screen?
<dethklok> !login
<francis> ca defille trop vite a l ecran
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<dust> I think there is a optiong in settings?
<dethklok> !loginscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loginscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordOllie> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jhutchins> VSpike: Yeah, it's in the System Settings, Login Manager I think.
<LordOllie> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<dethklok> !splashscreenkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splashscreenkde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francis> cest la premiere fois que je met konversation en route
<LordOllie> !kth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> BRB, I just renember I have a book for this!!!
<dethklok> gimme a sec
<LordOllie> !kdetheme
<stdin> VSpike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-4b3b5593ae454ea8991ad90ceb81f453a0e6ab82
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Valmarko> la premier fois....
<LordOllie> !kdethemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdethemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> ok, enough abusing the bot now
<LjL> hey, what's all this spam? stop, will you?
<VSpike> jhutchins: thanks
<VSpike> stdin: thanks
<LordOllie> a lot faster then Oort
<stdin> Sanit: ahh, it's not source code
<dethklok> Back!!!
* dethklok is looking for the kde splash section
<ten_> Hi, just testing Kubuntu (herd2). Got one small problem with my Logitech Dinovo Edge keyboard (mouse pad is not working, keyboard is working fine)
<stdin> Sanit: just run the "FretsOnFire" script like: ./FretsOnFire (from konsole)
<Valmarko> :)
<malik> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> ten_: for feisty issues use #ubuntu+1
<ten_> thanks
<dethklok> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<visik7> arts insert a glitch at the end of a event sound how can I remove it ?
<dethklok> there we go, its called KDM
<dethklok> Come on ride the train, n ride it!
<jhutchins> visik7: Use alsa.
<visik7> how ?
<visik7> jhutchins: they are the sound of events , for example bluetooth plugged/unplagged
<visik7> or knemo interface up/down
<visik7> ecc...
<jhutchins> visik7: Install the alsa packages, then in the kde configuration for sound events point it to the alsa sound system.
<visik7> alsa is installed by default
<visik7> is there some particular package that u mean ?
<malik> hi ..................the flash plugin in my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory has a lock sign on it any idea how to remove that sign from there?
<jhutchins> visik7: Ok, you said that arts was inserting the glitch, don't use arts.
<adaptr> malik: it means it has restricted permissions for you - why do you want to change it ?
<visik7> there isn't any way to tell kde to don't use arts for system sound (even if I dunno it's really arts that run this sound)
<kub23> Hi ppls, its again me
<malik> adaptr: because i think it is part of the reason that i cant play video clips from http://video.ninemsn.com.au
<adaptr> visik7: if that is a question, no - KDE uses Arts
<adaptr> aRts, even
<jhutchins> adaptr: What version?
<jhutchins> I thought 3.5 was using alsa.
<visik7> btw switching on and off bluetooth kde says bluetooth adapter found and it play a sound that end with a glitch
<jhutchins> arts is obsolete.
<adaptr> jhutchins: tell me about it - but I think it depends on the sound-wanting apps you run , which KDE libs they were compiled for
<malik> adaptr: if you are using FF then can you plz check and try to play any clip from http://video.ninemsn.com.au if its working in ur browser
<visik7> arts is running switching it off no sound is played on bluetooth on/off event
<adaptr> malik: it tells me that this product *requires* Windows Media Player 10
<visik7> btw when I playt the test sound  there isn't glitch
<malik> when i try it it tells me that i need IE but videos from their mother website video.msn.com do play
<malik> there was some1 here yesterday who could play videos from ninemsn but he/she couldnt be bothered tellin how to accomplish that
<kub23> hey ppls, i have question... why when i download files with KTorrent or some other torrent client for linux, the torrent dont wan to start downloading in Ktorrent i'm seeing "STALLED" i've succesfully downloaded only 1 torrent, and deleted it, can't download more
<dethklok> How can I find out if I use Lilo or Grub?
<jhutchins> kub23: Possibly there aren't any seeds for what you're trying to download.
<jhutchins> dethklok: You'll have /etc/lilo.conf and "which lilo" if lilo's installed.  You should also see the name of the bootloader when you start the sytem.
<kub23> jhutchuns: am, i don't think so becouse there are alot of seeders, more than 30 and i'm downloading from Local torrents... speed up to 16mb/s
<Xera> omg omg omg
<Xera> i backed up ALL my data to dvds
<Xera> and windows can't read them
<Xera> f*ck
<kub23> jhutchins*
<dethklok> jhutchins, i don't see a lilo.conf or grub.conf.. lol
<Xera> ok need help: i burned a load of data with k3b to some 4.7gb rw dvds, 4x, windows cannot read the dvds but linux can -- why? :S
<koli> hello everybody
<koli> can someone help me?
<koli> i want to know how to install xgl on kubuntu
<dethklok> !xgl | koli
<ubotu> koli: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Nookie^> hi! how can i use some ubuntu theme in my kubuntu.. for now gaim is very ugly?
<Nookie^> what package to install?
<kub23> .
<jhutchins> dethklok: If you have grub (probably) you'll see something in /boot.
<jhutchins> /boot/grub usually
<jhutchins> Nookie^: gaim is not a kde app and probably won't respond to themes.
<dethklok> jhutchins, ok I have grub
<dethklok> thx
<Nookie^> jhutchins: there i an option to choose in kcontrol to run gtk themes
<Nookie^> but how do i install them
<Nookie^> what package
<kub23> Someone please tell me what i have to do to register in this chat:( i've readed alot but, don't undersanding alot english :(
<dethklok> kub23, /msg nickserv register help
<dethklok> kub23, sorry i mean /msg nickserv help
<dust> Xera: tried reading it in raw mode?
<Xera> how do i do that?
<Xera> ;/
<kub24> lolz
<kub24> i think now i am registered
<mau12> I need help
<Thehound666> omg! why did I ever use that crappy Kasablanca that's slow compared to my NIC and crashes on huge files?
<Thehound666> I never knew Konqueror functioned as an ftp client
<Thehound666> and it does well
<mau12> i've downloaded the last version of open office but I can0
<Xera> dust: how do i read it in raw mode?
<mau12> but I can't install the package tar.gz
<user-land> I just updated to kubuntu-desktop and now the default movie player tells me to install libdvdcss.
<user-land> what should i ask ubotu so i go to the right tutorial for that ?
<malik> whats the best flsh plkugin package to install?.............libflash-mozilla or flash-nonfree?
<stdin> malik: flashplugin-nonfree
<Xera> mau12: un-tar the file with ark(just click it and it should open)
<ubuntu_> j
<stdin> user-land: you don't have to install it, it's used to play encrypted DVDs
<jhutchins> mau12: If you install tar.gz files you break the package management system.
<user-land> thanks stdin
<dethklok> Has anybody played that flash game that came out awhile back... I believe it was called "The Room"
<mau12> Are you sure, i have installed another package but with this uctually di don't know
<dethklok> Where you locked in these rooms and you have to find clues to unlock the door to the next room
<jhutchins> mau12: Yes.
<jhutchins> mau12: Better to use what's available through apt-get or aptitude.
<jhutchins> mau12: I think that's pretty current anyway.
<Thehound666> why did noone tell me Konqueror was an ftp client?
<Thehound666> I just stumbled upon the info
<jhutchins> mau12: You are going to need at least 10GB free to install OO from a tarball (tar.gz).
<Thehound666> must say a versatile app
<jhutchins> Thehound666: That's a pretty standard feature for browsers for a long time noe.
<jhutchins> now.
<user-land> because you use a bad nickname ?
<Thehound666> does firefox send files too?
<Thehound666> I'm backing up files to Windows until I install new Linux partition
<Thehound666> via ftp transfer
<stdin> Thehound666: nope, but you can install an extention to do that
<mau12> If i don't install from a tar what should i do? how can i upgrade it isnt in adept manager
<dethklok> !kdeadmin
<Thehound666> 10.5 MB/sec, limited by a lousy NIC on the other pc
<stdin> dethklok: ubotu isn't here
<dethklok> stdin, what.. I thought it was a bot?
<stdin> dethklok: it is, but it left (crashed/exited), but ubotwo is here now, it's replacement :)
<dethklok> !kdeadmin
<ubotwo> kdeadmin - system administration tools from the official KDE release - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<dethklok> stdin, lol, wow
<stdin> !bot
<ubotwo> This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dethklok> so could i change my name to ubuto
<LjL> dethklok: not advised
<LjL> besides, it's ubotu
<stdin> heh :P
<Thehound666> well no more Kasablanca, that app=too crash prone
<dethklok> LjL, well then it wouldnt have mattered anyways :-p
<dethklok> lol
<dethklok> LjL, lol, i just looked back at what i typed... I spelt it right...
<dethklok> lol
<dethklok> oh wait... nevermind
<LjL> err no :P
<pixelation> hello, I have two different modifications for my WINE registry... I would love to put em in there, but the only thing I've ever done is clean registry, how do I get up in there and add these two.
<pixelation> put them at the bottom?
<pixelation> like system.list?
* dethklok feels dumb.
<LjL> pixelation: uh, can't you just use regedit.exe?
<pixelation> I've never used it, I have some registry editing software, but how does it work?
<pixelation> is it user friendly?
<LjL> pixelation: it's just like the regedit that's in MS Windows
<LjL> type "regedit" at a shell, and there you go
<pixelation> I've never used it tho... is it drag and drop or?
<stdin> pixelation: not a clue, but you can ask in #winehq
<LjL> no it's a tree view
<pixelation> so if I type regedit... then do I just copy my new reg entry at the bottom?
<LjL> hm no you edit keys and values
<pixelation> k thanks.
<savtronic> hi
<LjL> but
<LjL> pixelation, i suppose it has options for adding a .reg file automatically, if that's what you have
<pixelation> yes... I have two reg files
<stdin> one good reason to choose linux, no registry :)
<pixelation> yeah...
<stdin> (unless you use gnome)
<stdin> :P
<LjL> i was going to say that
<LjL> pixelation: Registry / Import registry file <- should do the trick
<dethklok> I typed regedit and it opened the registry of my other hdd lol
<jhutchins> regedit
<pixelation> sweet, I'll try to figure out that way :)
<mervteck> hey guys
<Thehound666> I should keep Kubuntu tiny and make a large FAT32 partition right?
<Thehound666> If I dual boot
<HymnToLife> !hi | mervteck
<ubotwo> mervteck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Thehound666> so that both OS can grab files
<LjL> Thehound666: tiny, perhaps not...
<LjL> a FAT32 partition is certainly a common choice for data exchange
<LjL> however, Windows can read and even write ext3 with the right software, although i suppose writing at least can't quite be recommended
<Thehound666> but I could just point my torrent client to the mounted partition, correct?
<LjL> and so can Linux do with NTFS, though that's hard to set up and even more dangerous
<Thehound666> oh it can read eh?
<Thehound666> all I need
<Thehound666> what do I need to get?
<LjL> !ext3 | Thehound666
<ubotwo> Thehound666: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, google for "ext2ifs"
<LjL> there are others too, google "windows ext3" and "windows ext2"
<Thehound666> nice bot
<Thehound666> he knows everything
<HymnToLife> !ubotwo
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !ubotwo is <alias> ubotu
<ubotwo> LjL: I'll remember that, LjL
<dope> is there another program like kompose but faster that i can use?
<adaran> is there any way i can stop adept (especially the notifier) from updating a package?
<LjL> !pinning | adaran
<ubotwo> adaran: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kub24> Someone can tell me, can Kubuntu Burn, or converd .dmg files to ISO ?
<dope> is there anyway to see what a shortcut key is bound to?
<stdin> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<dethklok> !themes
<ubotwo> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, think you got the wrong person :p
<Eyeless> is there a way to make a single packege available from a repository? (ie i want just flash9 from backports)
<adamwest> he
<adamwest> *y
<Eyeless> lo
<dope> do some of the plugins not work in kopete?
<dope> like spell check and the translator?
<adamwest> umm what's the KDE official irc channel?
<stdin> adamwest: #kde
<adaran> Eyeless, i assume downloading the package and installing is not an option?
<adamwest> in ubuntu? where
<Eyeless> adaran: i rather not:P
<adaran> Eyeless, well, i'm no expert on pinning, but i guess you could try setting a low priority for the whole repository, then raising it again for a single package
<LjL> adamwest: uh?
<adaran> Eyeless, not sure if that'll work though - but i think it could =)
<adamwest> nm, thanks stdin and LjL
<Eyeless> hmm, k. maybe installing a single package is easierthen
<stdin> Eyeless: you could enable the repo, then just choose to upgrade flashplugin-nonfree then disable the repo
<Eyeless> i ruined my last kubuntu install by installing lots of stuff from backports, si i thought that maybe this time i could keep the no of packageslow
<dethklok> how do i install new kde themes? is it hard?
<DJ_T_DoG> hi ppl
<dethklok> !themes
<flaccid> jucy?
<ubotwo> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stdin> dethklok: nope, just follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Eyeless> stdin: i think ill do that, if it whines later i can deal with it then :D
<karmikaze> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stdin> Eyeless: it should be fine
<DJ_T_DoG> i got some problem. i have an ati rage 128 and when i chose that from the drivers and clicked on test, the image got all messed up and i had to forcefully reboot. then it chose a 640xsomething as max definition and the driver is vesa ou somethin. when i changed that again it did the same as before and when i tried vga it rebooted into a command line
<DJ_T_DoG> how can i get the desktop back
<DJ_T_DoG> ?
<DJ_T_DoG> ...
<stdin> DJ_T_DoG: you need to reconfigure the X server, to use another driver probably
<DJ_T_DoG> how do i do that?
<stdin> DJ_T_DoG: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<DJ_T_DoG> i'm a newbie in kubuntu or linux at all
<dope> skippy!
<DJ_T_DoG> but why does the image gets all messed up when i test the ati rage 128 driver?
<stdin> no clue, I don't have an ATI graphics card
<DJ_T_DoG> k
<dope> anyone in here use skippy?
<DJ_T_DoG> now from the comand line how do i reboot?
<dope> can't get the blasted thing to work
<stdin> DJ_T_DoG: sudo shutdown -r now
<DJ_T_DoG> thanks!
<stdin> yw :)
<DJ_T_DoG> do i need to instal any antivirus or firewall?
<DJ_T_DoG> (for secure web browsing)
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> I have icon-preview of image files but not on video files, can I change that?
<stdin> DJ_T_DoG: not really, you can install a firewall if you want, but you don't need an antivirus
<DJ_T_DoG> k
<DJ_T_DoG> thanks
<stdin> no problem :)
<vbgunz> I cannot create a thunderbird account that actually works!
<vbgunz> anyone, anybody know whats up here?
<pgdown> any ideas on how I can preload firefox to open as fast as konqueror?
#kubuntu 2007-01-23
<dope> my skippy is broken
<InuDuelist> Pssst, anyone wanna help me mount my windows partition really quickly?
<stdin> InuDuelist: what's the problem ?
<InuDuelist> Just forgot the command to mount my windows drive.
<stdin> InuDuelist: do you want it to mount automatically, or just for now ?
<InuDuelist> Automatically.
<stdin> ok, you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<stdin> open it with Alt-F2, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<stdin> what's the device name of the windows partition ?
<InuDuelist> Uh?
<stdin> eg /dev/hda1 ?
<mau12> ntfs
<InuDuelist> Probably hdb1
<InuDuelist> And NTFS.
<stdin> and where do you want it to be mounted to ?
<InuDuelist> Probably /media/windows
<malik> whats the differens between flash plugin and shockwave plugin?
<stdin> InuDuelist: so you need a line like "/dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs auto,umask=0000 0 0"
<stdin> malik: shockwave is more for games, and isn't available on linux
<InuDuelist> stdin, how do I add it to fstab?
<malik> ooh ok then
<stdin> InuDuelist: I told you to open it with, Alt-F2, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<InuDuelist> Oh, right.
<InuDuelist> Do I just stick /dev/hdb1       /media/windows ntfs auto,umask=0000 0 0 to the end of it?
<stdin> InuDuelist: yep
<InuDuelist> OK thanks
<stdin> InuDuelist: then just type "sudo mount /media/windows" to mount it for now, after that it will mount at boot
<linux_galore> stdin: Im suprised kubuntu doesnt have the fstab editor plugin for kcontrol, its been out for ages
<malik> stdin: when i click on .bin or .wma files in konqi kate starts opens the files automatically and corrupts it............how do i fix that?
<stdin> linux_galore: it probably dose, but I never used it, so I can't give instructions on it :P
<mau12> Please, help me. How can I boot my pc again with an windows cd if I had installed grub and after that I hve installed ubuntu as a unique os?
<linux_galore> stdin: no, its not there by default, not sure if the plugin is on the repo though
<stdin> malik: you need to add a file association with it, in Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<stdin> linux_galore: System Settings -> Disk and Filesystems :)
<linux_galore> stdin: aah they have put it in systemsettings
<linux_galore> stdin: I never use the thing
<malik> stdin: you mean associate an action with kate or with those filetypes so that kate doesnt open em?
<stdin> linux_galore: I'm more of a CLI person :)
<gan|y|med> hi
<mau12> hi gan
<dope> can someone help me with my skippy
<stdin> malik: in konqueror, so kate wont open them
<linux_galore> stdin: same here, too many late night with ssh and a dodgy server
<dope> use vim
<malik> !firefly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik> does any one knows how to use firefly extension of ff
<InuDuelist> stdin, there's a problem.
<InuDuelist> It won't mount /media/windows
<gan|y|med> is there a special kernel option that is needed so that uuids can be used during boot-up?
<malik> it says that it can turn FF into filebrowse too
<stdin> InuDuelist: what's the error ?
<linux_galore> malik: go to the mozilla home page and look the extension up, there should be a link to the home page
<linux_galore> for the *
<stdin> gan|y|med: no, just use "root=UUID=TheUUIDHere"
<InuDuelist> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<InuDuelist> mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<InuDuelist> I just make an extra line at the end of fstab?
<dope> so someone wanna help me with my skippy?
<stdin> InuDuelist: yeah, and make the directory in /media, easiest way is to open konsole and type "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<linux_galore> dope: yeah mate, do you want the bugger rare or well done
<dope> i just want it to work
<dope> i read your text with an english accent in my head
<InuDuelist> Thanks stdin, works.
<stdin> InuDuelist: no problem :)
<linux_galore> dope: find the home page for the project, they may have a forum
<vbgunz> thunderbird is frigging BROKE!Z
<gan|y|med> stdin: hm, just booted in initng with a new kernel, and suddenly it cannot mount my part anymore, complaining about uuids being used and not recognized. could the uuids have changed when using a new kernel?
<vbgunz> what is the official thunderbird channel? on what server?
<linux_galore> dope: http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php   also note skippy is a gnome project and this is a kde centric channel
<mau12> Im having problems with the update of openoffice. somebody knows something?
<stdin> gan|y|med: they shouldn't have
<faLUCE> Hi. A really difficoult question. If I launch xset in order to blank the screen while mplayer is running, and another script kills mplayer, xset returns to the desktop. I don't want that this happens (I want that the blank screen remains)... what should I do?
<dope> it's on kde-look.org
<stdin> gan|y|med: there is a command to check the uuids
<stdin> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stdin> gan|y|med: blkid
<malik> can any one have a look on this link for the firefly and tell me if i will be able to look up all the folders on the system with that?.......https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3076/
<linux_galore> dope: kde has a built in task switcher anyway press alt-tab
<vbgunz> Thunderbird is broke! how can they do this? It's broke on Windows and Kubuntu!? anyone know of the official channel?
<dope> but i like the expose thing
<dope> and kompose is slow
<gan|y|med> stdin: thx
<moparisthebest> is there a version of kubuntu for the ia64 architecture?
<faLUCE> Hi. A really difficoult question. If I launch xset in order to blank the screen while mplayer is running, and another script kills mplayer, xset returns to the desktop. I don't want that this happens (I want that the blank screen remains)... what should I do?
<linux_galore> dope: kompose is fast for me,  slow down the refresh rate in kompose
<Ch1ppy> Hello, if I have a printer plugged into a USB port, what file would I use to access this device?
<dope> linux_galore: where is that?
<linux_galore> dope: I have a p3 933 at home and kompose is fine, you just have to slow the refresh down so it doesnt hog resources
<dope> delay between screen shots?
<linux_galore> dope:  right click on the kompose icon in the tray, same as windows
<linux_galore> dope: yep
<dope> make the number higher?
<linux_galore> dope: yeah, increase the delay time
<dope> it's at 999
<dope> it's still not instant like bery :-/
<stdin> vbgunz: the official thunderbird channel is #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<vbgunz> thank you!
<linux_galore> dope: if you run kompose in beryl you going to have a huge lag problem
<linux_galore> dope: allot of stuff hasnt been ported yet for beryl
<frank___> (Please don't laugh)  I keet running  xhost+ to give another user on my computer access to display on X. How stupid is that from a security perspective?
<dope> i run kompose because beryl was a hog
<Anon5510> t
<underdog5004> yay, I'm finally back...guess they repaired the FiOp line...
<linux_galore> dope: I dare say you need more ram or a better system if you want to run fancy resource hogging graphics tools
<dope> NNOOOOO
<dope> why won't my 386 work?
<linux_galore> dope eye candy = lots of system resources
<stdin> frank___: that is quite stupid yes :P you can just use "xhost +LOCAL:" to give only _local_ users access to the display
<dope> someone said it was a nvidia driver bug i had with beryl
<dope> otherwise i'd use it
<dope> i've got a decent system here
<dope> 2.4Ghz P4 1g ram 6800xt
<linux_galore> dope beryl is still expermental
<dope> yea so i've noticed :P
<frank___> stdin: oh...  could anyone on the internet run something on my computer this way? or would they still need my password?
<linux_galore> dope kompose wont really be of any use till you move to kde 4
<dope> where do i get kde 4 at
<linux_galore> dope first get a time machine and go forward 6 months
<mau12> kde 4 is just a beta
<dope> why do they have a 4th version?
<dope> why couldn't they get it right the first time?
<linux_galore> dope its a new release,  kompose was originally just a hack
<dope> anyone here use a dvorak keyboard layout?
<slyfox> I need to associate mp3 in firefox with Amarok, to do that I need to point firefox to amarok, where is amarok isntalled ?
<stdin> frank___: they would still need to login to the system to do it, but allowing unrestricted access can have some security issues, if you only open it to local users, that risk it reduced significantly
<linux_galore> dope: just you and that dyslexic monkey in the corner
<dope> slyfox: try /usr/bin/amarok
<linux_galore> :-P
<dope> :/
<dope> it's supposed to be better than qwerty
<dope> i'm too lazy to relearn how to type
<frank___> stdin: ok thanks
<stdin> np :)
<frank___> stdin: I'm trying to figure out why my ISP detected an IRC bot from my connection ;(
<linux_galore> dope: if its so much better how come the worlds fastest typed doesnt use dvorak, maybe because key layout doesnt make that much difference
<linux_galore> typer*
<slyfox> dope: thank you
<stdin> frank___: a bot, or a proxy?
<gan|y|med> what is dvorak?
<linux_galore> gan|y|med: alternate key layout
<stdin> !dvorak | gan|y|med
<ubotu> gan|y|med: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<frank___> stdin: either this computer a Windows PC or someone else on my router (which I hadn't encrypted)  They told me it was a irc bot on port 61899
<gan|y|med> thx
<linux_galore> doesnt make any difference though
<surgy> what do i need to extract a .rar archive?
<dope> woo i helped someone!
<linux_galore> surgy: unrar
<slyfox> dope: wow it appeares that Amarok does nto know how to handle m3u files. I open one and it is fine, then I want to lsiten to the enxt one and ANOTHER amarok opens up? !!
<dope> eh i dunno, try winamp :P
<linux_galore> surgy: install  unrar then the archive manager can open the file
<surgy> linux_galore: i have unrar but it doesnt show up in kde menu and i tryed "unrar file.rar" and it doesnt work
<surgy> linux_galore: ark is still saying it cant open it
<linux_galore> surgy:   thats because unrar is a command line tool
<linux_galore> surgy: you have to tell ark to use unrar
<stdin> frank___: tell your isp to "suck it" :P
<surgy> how?
<frank___> stdin: well, if it's true, I must have a problem somewhere
<surgy> linux_galore: how do i tell it to use unrar?
<mau12> I'm still having problems with the instalation of tar.gz package. Could somebody help me?
<moparisthebest> is there a kubuntu install for the ia64 architecture?
<linux_galore> surgy: wouldnt have a clue, I usually just type  unrar filename.rar
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: have to use Debian
<hackman127> I'm trying to play an MP3 in KDE on a new install of kubuntu using amaroK, but when I play the MP3, it immediately says "Playlist finished". Any ideas?
<gan|y|med> that layout brilliant. so the question is where to get a keyboard (especially because i have a notebook)
<gan|y|med> is
<stdin> !mp3 | hackman127
<ubotu> hackman127: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: its considered by many a dead architecture
<stdin> hackman127: you need to install mp3 support
<gan|y|med> dope: are those keyboards freely available?
<Admiral_Chicago_> Eyeless: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dope> dunno
<sleepy745> in adept, whats the difference between purge and remove?
<dope> i just read about them once
<mau12> hackman have u download the codecs for kde?
<Admiral_Chicago_> oops, way behind, didn't realize
<stdin> sleepy745: purge removes the configuration files too
<mau12> hackman: have you download the audio codecs for kde?
<ZombieLove> Hey everyone, looking to purchase a laptop tonight and I'd like to get one that is supported very well for Ubuntu/Kubuntu. Any recommendations?
<sleepy745> does it remove stuff in xodrg.conf?
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: if you talking about a new Intel 64 bit cpu just use the 64 bit version of Kubuntu
<sleepy745> I want to uninstall beryl and keep the settings in xorg.conf to install a newer version
<chickener> ZombieLove:  perhaps look for nvidia graphics and intel wireless.  i've had best luck with laptops and that combination.
<moparisthebest> linux_galore, I thought the 64 bit version was just for amd cpus?
<stdin> sleepy745: no, just the beryl config files. not xorg.conf
<sleepy745> ok
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: intel basically copied amd's stuff
<mau12> zombie: hp
<moparisthebest> so it will work linux_galore ?
<ZombieLove> chickener: can you recommend a vendor (e.g. lenovo, dell, hp, etc..)?
<ZombieLove> mau12: i'll check out hp now
<stdin> amd64 packages are just optimised for AMD. but work fine on intel
<dope> i don't think my surround sound is working
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: yep
<mau12> ok I'm using one right now
<moparisthebest> so should I use the amd64 package or the x86 package?
<moparisthebest> which would be better?
<ZombieLove> mau12: what model are you using?
<linux_galore> moparisthebest: yep, the extensions to x86 that amd added Intel use ie x86-64  and amd64 are very very much the same
<HymnToLife> actually, Intel's EM64T is just a reimplementation of AMD's AMD64
<moparisthebest> ok linux_galore thanks for all the help :)
<HymnToLife> they even paid a license for it :p
<mau12> a little old modelmpavilion zt1145
<linux_galore> HymnToLife: I read the spec two years ago and noticed they x86-64 stuff intel had was the same, didnt know about the license though
<linux_galore> HymnToLife: thats all going to change when amd start adding 128/256 gpu's to the cpu's
<dope> how do i give programs a higher priority
<dope> so when a bunch of things are happening at once my music doesn't get affected
<HymnToLife> yep, hopefull ATi will have made decent Linux drivers by then
<linux_galore> 128/256 bit*
<HymnToLife> hopefully*
<linux_galore> HymnToLife: my owrry is about the quad core stuff because how intel are doing it is different from amd's solution
<linux_galore> worry*
<stdin> dope: in KSysGaurd: right click -> Renice Process, in konsole "man renice"
<dubeau> salut
<dubeau> j'ai un serieux probleme
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> !fr
<CSonicGo> haha
<HymnToLife> stdin, pwn3d :p
<stdin> :D
<dubeau> quelqu'un peut m'aider
<dubeau> ?
* linux_galore o O (gcc guys have their job cut out for them trying to optimise for 4-12 cores per cpu)
<matt0507> hi, what is the console command to mount my other partition named sda2? system shutdown improperly and now cant access my partition.
<HymnToLife> !fr
<stdin> dubeau: #kubuntu-fr svp :)
<dubeau> ss
<CSonicGo> I wish I knew French. :(
<stdin> matt0507: what filesystem is it, where do you want to mount it and is it in /etc/fstab ?
<mau12> matt0507 have you ever used gparted?
<matt0507> its an ntfs systema nd i want to mount it in /media
<stdin> matt0507: where in /media ?
<matt0507> just at /media/
<dubeau> Bad request: The IMAP server is reporting that plain text logins are disabled. Using CRAM-MD5 or DIGEST-MD5 authentication instead may work. Also, the use of TLS may allow SquirrelMail to login. Please contact your system administrator and report this error.
<dubeau> voici mon erreur sur squirrelmail
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dubeau> quelqu'un m'aider
<HymnToLife> dubeau, quatre fois qu'on te dit d'aller sur #ubuntu-fr !
<dubeau> c'est urgent
<stdin> matt0507: you shouldn't mount things to /media , if you (for example) want to use a CD, you won't be able to
<CSonicGo> HymnToLife: remember that famous line from Pulp fiction... :P
<linux_galore> matt0507: /media  is for removable media not for static file systems
<dubeau> merci
<dubeau> a tous
<HymnToLife> afraid not, I saw it ages ago
<matt0507> stdin: oh so where should i mount it?
<mau12> debeau: Habla usted espaol?
<CSonicGo> ah
<stdin> matt0507: a good place would be /media/windows
<CSonicGo> that isn't spanish
<linux_galore> matt0507:   make a directory in  /mnt/     is  sudo mkdir  /mnt/windows  then mount that
<mau12> yes
<linux_galore> ie*
<CSonicGo> HymnToLife: "ENGLISH *****, do you speak it?!" was the line
<stdin> linux_galore: /mnt is for temporary (eg network) mounts :P
<K-Ryan> Evening #kubuntu
<stdin> linux_galore: filesystem standards must be adhered to :P
<HymnToLife> yep, why not mount it directly on /windows ?
<linux_galore> stdin: news to me
<stdin> matt0507: for a temporary solution use "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt -o umask=0000"
<stdin> linux_galore: but you are right, /media is for removable media, not partitions :)
<K-Ryan> stdin how would i mount my external hdd?
<K-Ryan> it's either not being nice with windows, or its broke...
<stdin> K-Ryan: depends what filesystem it has
<K-Ryan> fat32
<matt0507> linux_galore:  what is the command to mount sda2 to /mnt/windows?
<stdin> K-Ryan: and what's the device location (eg /dev/sda1) ?
<K-Ryan> i dont get that part
<K-Ryan> its hooked in a usb
<stdin> matt0507: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -o umask=0000"
<matt0507> stdin: ty
<XenThraL> Hi, I was wondering if its possible to use the fonts that come with kubuntu in a commercial product?
<stdin> K-Ryan: it should show the device in "/media" or "media:/" in konq
<K-Ryan> its not there stdin
<stdin> K-Ryan: ok, the hard(er) way then :P
<XenThraL> ...anyone know the licensing on them, would it be an issue?
<stdin> K-Ryan: open konsole
<K-Ryan> XenThraL I believe it's free to use
<stdin> K-Ryan: type: sudo fdisl -l
<XenThraL> in any venture?
<mau12> Xenthral you shoul read the GNU license
<stdin> XenThraL: the fonts in Kubuntu should be GPL
<underdog5004> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<XenThraL> mau12: I have no idea how it applies to fonts
<K-Ryan> sudo fdisl -l
<K-Ryan> command not found
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, fdisk, not fdisl
<stdin> K-Ryan: typo :P  sudo fdisk -l
<K-Ryan> =)
<underdog5004> lol
<K-Ryan> oh poo
<K-Ryan> it doesn't show
<K-Ryan> it's not connected
* K-Ryan slaps self
* stdin slaps K-Ryan too :P
<mau12> Do Fonts belong to the project?
<K-Ryan> sda1 ?
<stdin> K-Ryan: check in "/media" or "media:/" in konq now
<K-Ryan> its there in sda1
<K-Ryan> but its apparantly empty?
<K-Ryan> i definitly had a good 80GB on it though...
<K-Ryan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<K-Ryan> /dev/sda1               1       30401   244196001    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<matt0507> K-Ryan:that happens to my ntfs partition , until i asked and i mounted it it elsewhere, now i can see the files
<K-Ryan> alright then, how can i mount it elsewhere?
<stdin> K-Ryan: pmount /dev/sda1 MyDisk
<stdin> (no sudo)
<stdin> it'll be in /media/MyDisk then
<K-Ryan> mount:wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<hackman127> stdin, That got MP3 working. Thanks
<stdin> K-Ryan: don't look good, try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<stdin> hackman127: no problem :)
<K-Ryan> same error
<ubuntu_> I made a mistake and mkswap'd the wrong partition. Now everytime I try to mount that partition I get "/dev/hda2 looks like swapspace - not mounted." Can I fix this?
<stdin> K-Ryan: hmm, looks very bad
<K-Ryan> stdin: bb in 20, dinner
<stdin> K-Ryan: seems the filesystem is corrupt
<stdin> ubuntu_: reformat it as something else
<ubuntu_> There's a file on that partition I'd like to have...
<stdin> ubuntu_: seeing as you formatted the partition (as swap), it may be gone
<ubuntu_> Well crap, there goes all my bookmarks.
<underdog5004> anyone seen genii lately?
<stdin> underdog5004: he was on last night, but not today afaik
<underdog5004> ok...I recently changed my username...haven't spoken to him for a while...
<underdog5004> so...anyone have experience w/ teg?
<underdog5004> !teg
<ubotu> Come play teg with us!  (Like the board game Risk.)  Game will start when we get some players rounded up - get yourself set up and join quickly if you'd like to participate.  Install the "teg" package, run 'tegclient', and connect to server yarusso.no-ip.org, port 2000.  Ping tonyyarusso for more info.
<stdin> nope
<ZombieLove> Hey Everyone,
<ZombieLove> what do you all think about http://www.linuxcertified.com/index.html? Are they a good company to buy laptops from?
<underdog5004> bummer
<underdog5004> ZombieLove, I've had _no_ experience w/ them...sorry...
<CaBlGuY> there a way to remove Totem without messin up my current install?
<chickener> i've always been the guy that bought first then tinkered endlessly to get it to mostly work
<chickener> removing totem shouldn't break anything
<CaBlGuY> but, it's saying if I remove it, Ubuntu desktop goes with it.
<CaBlGuY> :/
<stdin> CaBlGuY: "kubuntu-desktop" and "ubuntu-desktop" are meta packages, and is safe to remove
<underdog5004> cableguy...sudo apt-get remove --purge totem ?
<ZombieLove> underdog: can you recommend a good distributor or a solid laptop with good linux support? I'm surfing around endlessly on all the major vendors and can't find something I feel comfortable with.
<chickener> yes that happens on occasion.  why are you wanting to remove totem?  maybe just delete the icon from the menu and pretend you deleted it.
<CaBlGuY> stdin:  ok, so that won't mess up my desktop GUI then right?
<CaBlGuY> chickener:  don't use it, don't need it, and I got "updates" on my taskbar..
<stdin> CaBlGuY: no, they aren't "real" packages, they just depend on all the default applications
<CaBlGuY> stdin:  okey.. thanks..  ;)
<stdin> :)
<chickener> yes i like mplayer and vlc better in gnome
<Minataku> ZombieLove: Toshiba
<ZombieLove> minataku: thanks, I'll check that out
<Minataku> Not only are they the best laptops, they've got great Linux support
<Minataku> I should know, I'm using one right now
<Minataku>  19:41:33 up 27 days,  6:33,  6 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.61, 0.62
<Minataku> :D
<underdog5004> ZombieLove, I personally would recommend the Dell Inspiron B130 <==Not sure about model
<ZombieLove> Heh, cute... I've never had or played with a Toshiba.
<ZombieLove> I'll check out dell too
<Minataku> I wouldn't recommend Dell ANYTHING unless I hated the person
<underdog5004> I installed kubuntu on my gf's lappy...everything worked except wireless, but ndiswrapper got it working
<ZombieLove> HA!
<underdog5004> ZombieLove, I don't hate you.
* stdin has to agree with Minataku there
<ZombieLove> Isn't dell becoming a bigger player as of late?
<ZombieLove> underdog: thanks, I don't hate you either
<Minataku> ZombieLove: That's because people enjoy buying crap
<ZombieLove> ... I don't enjoy crap
<Minataku> Case in point: Dell
<ZombieLove> infact, I'd go so far as do say I hate crap
<underdog5004> yeah, dell desktops just suck...I work in a computer repair shop, and probably 50% of boxes in here are Dells
<chickener> well i've heard of 10+ dell hard drives going in newish machines.  They replace but still..
<Minataku> ZombieLove: I've got 4 Toshibas from 1987 to 2003
<ZombieLove> How about lenovo? Anyone have one and running linux?
<ZombieLove> I'm going to check out toshiba heavily...
<ZombieLove> I've just never used them so I'm scared :(
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> You'll never want to use another brand
<stdin> Minataku: how responsive is that 19 year old one ?
<Minataku> stdin: Quite
<Minataku> Even the HDD still works perfectly
<stdin> Minataku: nice, it's 1 year younger than me :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Toshiba T1200
<underdog5004> lol, old stuff is much more reliable than new stuff...found an old 20 MB hdd in the barn...powered up and I was in dos...oh boy!
<Minataku> Intel i80C86 @ 9.54MHz
<Minataku> One of if not the first laptop with an HDD
<underdog5004> Minataku, how big is the hdd?
<Minataku> 20MB
<K-Ryan> stdin I think it's broken
<K-Ryan> I tried a different port, replugging the cables.
<stdin> K-Ryan: it may just be the filesystem
<K-Ryan> fat32?
<K-Ryan> i thought it was compatible with linux
<stdin> K-Ryan: I mean the filesystem may be corrupt, you could try and reformat it (and loose all your data)
<K-Ryan> i cant format it
<Minataku> *lose
<K-Ryan> the filesystem was locked
<stdin> Minataku: heh, yeah :)
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, or you can boot w/ the windows XP install disc, hit R, then type in chkdsk /P to check the disk and fs for errors
<Minataku> stdin: Sorry, I just cringe when I see errors like that XD
<K-Ryan> loose is common, overly common
<K-Ryan> but i mean, they don't even sound the same
* K-Ryan shrug
<K-Ryan> Hey, uhh, the sda1 folder is still there, even though it's not connected.
<ZombieLove> Is there any good reason to have blue tooth on my laptop?
<ZombieLove> I don't think I'd use it
<K-Ryan> ZombieLove contact with other bluetooth devices
<K-Ryan> That's it
<underdog5004> ZombieLove, for syncing w/ your cell phone, for example
<Minataku> Which is not that desireable
<Minataku> I'd say leave it
<ZombieLove> ... hrmm... it's a $35.00 option and I'm torn!! I hate purchasing tihngs!!
<stdin> K-Ryan: what did you mean the filesystem is locked ?
<K-Ryan> well when i wanted to make part of it ext3 for kubuntu from the live cd
<K-Ryan> i couldnt
<stdin> ZombieLove: if you don't have any bluetooth devices, then don't get it :P
<K-Ryan> it showed a lock and i couldnt modify it
<ZombieLove> stdin: but what if I get some?! I'd never forgive myself :S
<K-Ryan> ZombieLove you can buy a USB Blue tooth thing
<K-Ryan> I think they make 'em
<ZombieLove> good piont
<stdin> K-Ryan: it should work, unless it's mounted, which it isn't now. Just install gparted and reformat it
<K-Ryan> gparted, package?
<HymnToLife> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<stdin> K-Ryan: yeah, sudo apt-get install gaprted
<K-Ryan> !kparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> damn, typos again
<K-Ryan> oh well, gnome still works
<stdin> K-Ryan: gparted is less buggy then qtparted
<K-Ryan> so much for backing up my entire HDD to install kubuntu =(
<underdog5004> I love KDE, personally, but Xfce 4.4.0 was recently released!
<underdog5004> That looks pretty good, too
<K-Ryan> Is there anything that could go wrong formatting an external hard drive?
<stdin> I like enlightenment, I use it when I'm not in KDE
<K-Ryan> If it's a connection issue would the program tell me?
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, uh, no, unless you somehow want to save data from it
<K-Ryan> underdog5004 if i cant read any data by any means
<K-Ryan> there is no data
<underdog5004> stdin, I tried it, but I couldn't really get into it...
<underdog5004> alright, I"m gettin' outta here...see y'all later
<K-Ryan> yeah i think its corrupt
<K-Ryan> I can't f'ing believe it
<K-Ryan> Hey should I make 2 partitions, 1 ext3 and 1 ntfs?
<stdin> right, I have to go, gotta be up early tomorrow
<K-Ryan> or maybe one fat32?
<K-Ryan> its 233GB mind you
<LordOllie> is kubuntu man page deficient or is it just me?
<LordOllie> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<crystal> what repository would have firestarter  or kmyfirewall ?
<LjL> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LjL> !kmyfirewall
<ubotu> kmyfirewall: iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1211 kB, installed size 4056 kB
<LjL> !guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<LjL> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<crystal> thanks
<K-Ryan> i'd say spam, but...
<LjL> sorry
<ZombieLove> How about System 76 (http://www.system76.com)... Anyone have any experience with those guys? Are they a solid choice to buy a laptop from?
<LjL> i'd say offtopic
<K-Ryan> LjL I was only kidding =P
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | ZombieLove
<ubotu> ZombieLove: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Zuph> Hi everyone.  I just installed kubuntu, and I was wondering if there was a way to get gaim (or any IM program) to dock to the side like trillian, aim, et al. in windows.  IE, the window stays on top and doesn't allow other windows to maximise under it.
<LjL> K-Ryan: it's ok, i could have used private messages anyway
<K-Ryan> Really, I was just busting your chops.
<ZombieLove> Sorry about the off topic. Thanks for your help. I'll use the proper channel.
<K-Ryan> Not looking good for my external...
<ted_> uhm
<ted_> how to change the charset in Konversation to latin-1?
<LjL> well my not being in a very good mood meant i got a bit on the upset side and wasn't nice to ZombieLove - the offtopic argument still stands, but i shouldn't have put it that way, sorry
<LjL> ted_: hm, i'm afraid you'd have to change it a bit more globally
<ZombieLove> LjL: No offense taken. Glad you pointed out I was in the wrong place.
<ted_> LjL
<ted_> uhm how do I do that?
<HymnToLife> do what ?
<LjL> ted_, actually, i don't know. if you type "locale", you will get a list of variables you can change, however i don't know what's the right place to set those variables to make them stick, and i also doubt changing them is a good idea
<HymnToLife> long story short : switch to xchat :)
<ted_> HymnToLife thx :D used that before, but couldnt remember the name
<HymnToLife> and be happy because Ubuntu has the correct libs and will let you compile xchat 2.8
<HymnToLife> unlike Debian, first sime I ever see a thing Ubuntu has and Debian hasn't
<adamwest> hey
<Alarm> i just did the latest update that was availably today for the adept_manager,  and now my fonts in the adept_manager (only) are really small , how can i change that ?
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> path to sources.list anyone?
<HymnToLife> /etc/apt/source.list
<HymnToLife> sources*
<K-Ryan> thx
<K-Ryan> hey guys how would i add "http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/libsdl1.2debian-all" to my repo list?
<K-Ryan> i know the whole adept thing but what about distro and components
<HymnToLife> this is a single package, not a repo
<HymnToLife> and you don't want to run Debian packages in Ubuntu anyway
<HymnToLife> (all the more as Ubuntu has the very same in it's repos)
<K-Ryan> Well I need some packages to play a certain game
<K-Ryan> sdl, sdl-image, sdl-mixer, sdl-devel, sdl-image-devel, sdl-mixer-devel
<K-Ryan> How can I get them? Doesn't work with sudo apt-get
<HymnToLife> all those exist in Ubuntu, too
<HymnToLife> it definitely works with apt-get
<HymnToLife> !info libsdl1.2debian-all
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian-all: Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 504 kB
<K-Ryan> yeah now it works >.>
<K-Ryan> HymnToLife what are the names of all those packages
<K-Ryan> because those dont work
<Tonren> I'm trying to download a torrent with KTorrent.  It's going at average 12.1 KB/s, but I'm on a consumer cable modem and I know it can go tens of times faster.  I'm looking at my list of peers; ther eare several with 100% availability but I'm not downloading OR uploading to them.  They're not choked, they're not snubbed, and my ports are all forwarded.  Why aren't I downloading?
<K-Ryan> Proram limit?
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, can't you just search for them in Adept ?
<K-Ryan> *Program"
<Tonren> K-Ryan: Was that directed to me?
<K-Ryan> Yes Tonren
<K-Ryan> As in are the settings correct for KTorrent
<K-Ryan> HymnToLife I'll try...
<Tonren> K-Ryan: Yes.  I have 0 upload & download limit.
<HymnToLife> Tonren, you are downloading
<HymnToLife> maybe your sources have a poor connection
<Tonren> HymnToLife: Yes, but only on an average of 10KB/s.
<Tonren> HymnToLife: Would that cause ZERO download speed, though?
<hugo> how can I rerun the routine which does autoconfigure my VGA card on install? Not the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stuff.
<HymnToLife> Tonren, 10 kb/s is more than zero, so it works
<HymnToLife> I don't think there's anything you can do about the speeed
<Tonren> HymnToLife: No no, I mean my average total speed is 10 KB/s.  Certain peers give me zero.
<HymnToLife> then I think there's something wrong on their side, not yours
<user-land> What do you use when you want to make an archive from a folder in Konqueror ?
<HymnToLife> given that yours seems to work
<Tonren> Also, I don't have the documentation.  How do I get Ktorrent's docs?
<chickener> Tonren:  have you opened the necessary ports for ktorrent?
<K-Ryan> He said he forwarded all his ports
<K-Ryan> Don't know if forwarded and opened are the same thing though
<chickener> yes i had troubles at first
<Tonren> chickener: Yes, they're all forwarded
<Tonren> chickener: What do you mean by "opened"?
<frojnd> how can I kill firefox
<chickener> i had it forwarded on the modem/router
<chickener> but needed to use iptables to open the port in ubuntu
<K-Ryan> frojnd: kill?
<frojnd> killall firefox wouldnt work
<Tonren> chickener: Weird.  How do you do that?  Is there a gui way?  How do I know if they're open?
<foxbunny> I keep failing to set up XGL as per wiki directions... is there something not right in the wiki page?
<user-land> There is an Ark plugin for Konqueror, but where can i find the correct version for Edgy ?
<frojnd> someone how can I kill firefoxes all procesess
<foxbunny> frojnd: doesn't killall help?
<frojnd> no
<foxbunny> hmm
<frojnd> no process killed
<malik> may sudo killall
<sleepy745> how do I make kiba-dock startup on install?
<foxbunny> how many are there listed?
<malik> or u can kill it with runaway process catcher?
<Tonren> sleepy745: you mean start on startup?
<sleepy745> yes
<frojnd> malik: nothing
<foxbunny> frojnd: I think killall can issue specific signals to process IDs rather than names... try that
<Tonren> chickener: Can you help me out, man?
<foxbunny> frojnd: SIGTERM to all PIDs that are relevant...
<foxbunny> frojnd: or SIGKILL... I forget
<chickener> http://azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem#Port_Forwarding_on_Linux.2C_specifically_Ubuntu
<Murrlin> "yipes!" my sound disappeared. help?
<frojnd> foxbunny: sigkill firefox?
<chickener> this fixed my issue
<Murrlin> getting a "couldnt open audio" popup
<chickener> along with portforward.com
<foxbunny> frojnd: nope... wait a sec
<foxbunny> frojnd: try this: ps ax | grep firefox
<foxbunny> frojnd: write down PID numbers for all firefox-related stuff
<malik> use KTorrents its much better n faster than azureus
<frojnd>  6382 ?        Sl   111:27 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<frojnd>  9527 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep firefox
<frojnd> thats it
<foxbunny> frojnd: issue kill -s TERM 6382
<frojnd> foxbunny: thx :)
<foxbunny> frojnd: worked?
<frojnd> zep
<frojnd> yep
<foxbunny> frojnd: you could have also used killall
<foxbunny> but you needed to match the longish /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<foxbunny> not firefox
<foxbunny> kill is just that bit more intuitive
<foxbunny> hehe
<foxbunny> kill -s TERM Windows... for example
<Tonren> What are ktorrent's "upload slots"?
<Tonren> Also, again, how do I get Ktorrents' docs?  When I go to KTorrent Handbook it says "There are no documents for ktorrent"
<malik> is there any way of turning FF from repos into a file browser as well?
<endo602> how do i make knoqueror open up full screen?
<Theory> as in start maximised?
<endo602> yes
<Theory> always, or only for file browsing/web browsing?
<endo602> web browsing
<malik> is there any way of turning FF from repos into a file browser as well?
<Theory> endo602: load it up, click maximize, click settings->save view profile
<Theory> tick "Save window size in profile"
<Theory> then click save
<endo602> nice
<endo602> thanks
<malik> is there any way that i can use FF as file browser too?
<adamwest> lol
<adamwest> that's for FF itself to build... i think so. it's not like konquerer or IE
<foxbunny> are there any general Linux IRC channels?
<malik> i take that as no
<InuDuelist> Hey, are the rest of you guys having Kubuntu use up almost 600MB of RAM?
<HymnToLife> InuDuelist, that's normal
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: I don't have that much RAM. :)
<malik> yes it has used nearly all of my 1 GB ddr ram
<HymnToLife> in *NIX, unused RAM is wasted RAM
<HymnToLife> so it uses as much RAM as it can
<InuDuelist> HymnToLife: Well, it's a problem when I can't open any more programs.
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: some of it is cached data... not actually used by apps
<HymnToLife> InuDuelist, are you sure you can't ?
<InuDuelist> Yep.
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: I had a prob with RAM shortage (another distro) when digiKam ate up all my RAM, then filled up the swap... I couldn't move my mouse, let alone start new apps...
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: my current physical memmory usage is about 200 MB
<malik> fedora 5 and 6 are very good with RAMbut i dont think they have this good community support IRC channel
<foxbunny> malik: most of them don't ;)
<juano__> would anyone know why in windows my pc will vanish from my network places and from ubuntu it works fine, they wont vanish?
<malik> foxbunny: most of whome?........other distros?
<malik> whom*
<foxbunny> malik: exactly
<malik> aaaaaaaaah
<foxbunny> malik: tech support generally depends on two things
<foxbunny> malik: geekness of the community and
<foxbunny> malik: the question
<malik> well atm i love kubuntu better than other distros, fedora was my first love so it still brings back good memory coz it was very stable once setup
<sleepy745> how do you make the kiba-dock panel transparent?
<foxbunny> frojnd: I just remembered something
<malik> although i tried Gnome on it .....now i thinkl cud have tried kde too
<frojnd> anything useful?
<foxbunny> frojnd: you could have also used KDE System Guard... much easier for novices
<foxbunny> frojnd: it's the KSysGuard item in the System menu
<frojnd> k
<Tox> how to make back the filter windows on adept manager
<foxbunny> frojnd: it has  process table tab that lists all the processes and has a search facility... you can, of course, kill them at your own lesure
<Jucato> the process table can be brought up with Ctrl+Esc
<foxbunny> Jucato: yeah, I was about to mention that... I changed the bindings to CTRL+Alt+Del
<Jucato> :)
<foxbunny> Jucato: I got used to hitting that back in Windows days :p
<Jucato> hah! after a year of using Kubuntu, I begin to press Ctrl+Esc on XP...
<foxbunny> Jucato: hehe,,, and I occasionally press Shift+F1 at work. :)
<foxbunny> no menu, tho
<Jucato> that's Alt+F1 by default
<Jucato> :)
<foxbunny> Jucato: ah, yeah... I forgot...
<foxbunny> Jucato: pressing the keys seems so automatic at times. :p
<Jucato> heh :)
<rich443> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malik> foxbunny: any idea how to turn FF into a file browser like konqi?
<Jucato> malik: file browser, yes. file manager, no.
<foxbunny> malik: FireFox?
<Jucato> that feature just isn't possible in Firefox, which is a web browser only
<malik> yes
<foxbunny> malik: why not just use Konqueror?
<malik> konqi doesnt play videos from msn.com at all
<Jucato> then use firefox for web browsing, but use a file manager for file management...
<malik> so i have to open two windows all the time
<Jucato> Firefox itself (without any extension) can't do anything that doesn't involve web browsing
<rich443> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2592/
<foxbunny> malik: if I may recommend using Krusader for file management...
<rich443> I get this error when starting kiba-dock
<malik> :( thats what i am doin at the moment but apparently there is an ext called firefly which turns it into a file manager but its not workin on my mechine
<rich443> and when I close the konsole window kiba goes away
<foxbunny> malik: I'm checking mozilla.org for such extensions... stand by
<InuDuelist> OK, I'm back. What's the situation on letting me open programs again?
<Jucato> rich443: don't start it from Konsole
<Jucato> rich443: or if you start it from Konsole, add a & at the end
<nzk> Hey, I need to burn 5.8gb onto CDs
<rich443> I should type it in run then?
<Jucato> rich443: those errors are harmless btw
<nzk> Is there a program that can burn them to one cd, then ask for another cd, and so on?
<rich443> do I type kiba-dock in Run?
<Jucato> rich443: yes. or type "kiba-dock &" in Konsole
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: so what is using so much RAM anyway?
<InuDuelist> Dunno.
<Jucato> rich443: what basically happens is that when you normally run an app in Konsole, it will be tied to that particular session. so when you close that session/Konsole, it closes the app
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: come to think of it, I still haven't learned how to check that... :p
<rich443> how do I make the kiba panel transparent?
<Jucato> that I don't know...
<Jucato> KSysGuard/ProcessTable isn't really a good way to see what is using much RAM... top is still more accurate, they say
<rich443> thanks jucato :)
<InuDuelist> What's "Xorg"?
<Jucato> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<foxbunny> !mem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> !ram
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<Jucato> there
<foxbunny> Jucato: try issuing apropos memmory
<foxbunny> Jucato: nice find
<Jucato> foxbunny: apropos doesn't work with the bot :P
<LjL> !ram is <alias> memory
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<foxbunny> Jucato: works in the Konsole, tho
<Jucato> nice LjL :)
<foxbunny> although one may argue that ram in lower-case is a domestic animal... :)
<Jucato> heh
<juano__> would anyone know why in windows my pc will vanish from my network places and from ubuntu it works fine, they wont vanish?
<malik> may be windows cant see linux pc
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: try top
<raef55> why does google earth react so slowly to mouse in ubuntu
<foxbunny> !top @ InuDuelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top @ InuDuelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxbunny> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: anyway, Konsole > top
<slyfox> Does anyone know hoe to modify Firefox GUI font size? The default size is small. I want the menu and everything in firefox to be bigger. Please help.
<Jucato> slyfox: Try chaging the font size in System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts
<juano__> would anyone know why in windows my pc will vanish from my network places and from ubuntu it works fine, they wont vanish?
<ubuntico> That's because you with common software you can read windows partitions from linux but no viceversa
<slyfox> Jucato: waht is GTK anyway ?>
<InuDuelist> OK, so the RAM is still there for further use, but why can't I open programs (i.e. Amarok and FrostWire)?
<Jucato> slyfox: it is the toolkit used by GNOME and Firefox
<malik> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> toolkit = draws the appearance of widgets like buttons, scrollbars, menus, dialog boxes, etc
<slyfox> Jucato: It worked. Thank you !
<Minataku> InuDuelist: Try to open something from a terminal if possible
<Minataku> Usually if you were actually out of memory things would start falling apart when the OOM kicked in
<foxbunny> InuDuelist: VmRss header in the process table seems to be show how much memory is being consumed... I'm talking to a guy at #kde...
<Jucato> foxbunny: funny... a KDE dev and the maintainer of ksysguard seem to say differently
<JohnFlux> neiw
<foxbunny> Jucato: for real?
<JohnFlux> meow rather
<JohnFlux> stupid hairball
<Jucato> lol
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> foxbunny: meet JohnFlux, the great maintainer of KSysGuard
<foxbunny> Jucato: anyway, I think top is displaying real-tim memory usage stats
<Minataku> "Nyao" or "Nyo" for a Japanese cat
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: yeah, i'm the maintainer
<Jucato> I'm sure he knows what VmRss means :)
<JohnFlux> it means nothing :P
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: it's an honour!
<Minataku> Has anyone tried just telling him to type "free" in a terminal?
<foxbunny> :D
<Jucato> Minataku: he wants to know per application usage :)
<Minataku> Ah
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: I actually came to think exactly that
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: what does "VmRss The total amount of physical memory used by the process (in kBytes)" mean?
<JohnFlux> VmRss  is the amount of physical memory it uses. it includes itself and shared libraries
<foxbunny> actually
<NotWired> is there any way to force all of kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies to reinstall?
<foxbunny> but is it real-time?
<JohnFlux> well it updates every second or so
<foxbunny> ah.... well... I had this situation a while ago...
<foxbunny> when some KIO digikam thumbnail thingy started to go wild
<Jucato> the problem is that it includes shared libraries too...
<foxbunny> and VmRss for it was not too high
<Jucato> but usually it gives you a good idea of what's hogging the system :)
<foxbunny> but the memory got filled up
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: I'll give you a quick example
<foxbunny> and swap too
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: ok
<Jucato> so for example if you have a process with 1,200,000+ VmRss...
<JohnFlux> In kde3, ksysguard says katapult (neat kde app) uses 100MB shared
<JohnFlux> i mean virtual size sorry
<JohnFlux> so katapult is 100MB virtual size
<JohnFlux> 23MB VmRSS
<JohnFlux> however in kde4 where i calculate more accurately now
<InuDuelist> Firecrotch, that's a perfect name.
<JohnFlux> it gives the memory usuage (for the same process) as 5.6MB
<firecrotch> Heh, thanks :)
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: what is 'virtual' in 'virtual size'
<JohnFlux> and 16.8MB is shared memory
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> No offense to JohnFlux but... top didn't work here?
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: the app sees it as memory, but it can be anything from memory, to a file on disk, to video card
<Minataku> I saw it suggested
<JohnFlux> Minataku: top is wrong
<Minataku> lol
<JohnFlux> no seriously, it's just outright wrong
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: wrong as in technically wrong? or as in not practical?
<Jucato> http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/analysis.html
<JohnFlux> the kernel documentation isn't all that clear how to interpret the fields
<JohnFlux> Jucato: thanks
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: seli explains it better than I can
<Jucato> JohnFlux: I'm presuming you and Lunak agree on the same thing :)
<Minataku> Hm, no offense (again) but I have a hard time believing that
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: k, I'll take a look
<JohnFlux> Minataku: read seli's post
* Jucato knows seli/Lubos Lunak as the memory expert and kwin goodies creator
<JohnFlux> anyway, the point is that the only meaningful information is   a) the physical memory an app uses by itself
<Minataku> Of course I'd imagine KDE devs would know a lot about memory since they use so much of it
<Minataku> *zing*
<JohnFlux> b) the physical memory shared among all kde apps
<Jucato> Minataku: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<JohnFlux> Minataku: actually that's one of the big problems
<JohnFlux> heh, Jucato beats me again
<JohnFlux> Minataku: because top etc report misleading info, kde looks on the surface to use a lot of memory
<Jucato> JohnFlux: lol! I had it opened ever since foxbunny started asking about memory questions :)
<Minataku> Yeah, if that says KDE uses less RAM than anything else, then I _really_ don't believe you
* Minataku uses Fluxbox, BTW
<JohnFlux> top will tell you katapult is using 23MB of memory, yet in reality it uses only 5MB
<Minataku> Which actually DOES use an inconsequential amount of RAM
<JohnFlux> Minataku: now load up an email client and web browser
<JohnFlux> Minataku: and compare to kde with konqueror and kmail
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: actually, top says KSysGuard is using most memory... :)
<Minataku> Konq is preloaded, preloading is a Windows tactic >:|
<InuDuelist> Pop quiz: Apt-Get entry for java. GOGOG
<Minataku> Of course it looks like Konq uses almost nothing, it's already running when you start KDE
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: yep
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: It says 20MB for ksysguard
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: and yet in reality it's only 5.4MB
<Jucato> InuDuelist: sun-java5-bin
<InuDuelist> Thanks, Juc'.
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: ksysguard in kde4 reports this more accurately
<Jucato> !java > InuDuelist
<Minataku> Pipe, not Greater Than
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: I'm looking forward to KDE4... :D
<Minataku> !java | InuDuelist
<ubotu> InuDuelist: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JohnFlux> foxbunny:  ;-)
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: so, is there any accurate way of finding out how much memory is used by what?
<JohnFlux> generally.. run 'free', then run the app, then run 'free' again
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: I mean for mortals, that is
<JohnFlux> and see what the difference is
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> crude, but probably more effective/accurate
<foxbunny> aw... but what if the apps is already running...?
* JohnFlux nods
<foxbunny> and I need to monitor it?
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: close it :P
<Jucato> foxbunny: then close the app :)
<phobiac> Why is it that the .iso for kubuntu is 4.9 Gigabytes while the Ubuntu iso is only around 700 Megabytes?
<Minataku> Run free, kill it run free again
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> free -> close app -> free -> compute
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: search for   'meminfo'
* foxbunny scratches hear
<Minataku> Though that's also not as straightforward as it seems
* foxbunny scratches head
<foxbunny> !meminfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meminfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Since you need to consider both physical and swap
<JohnFlux> I think gnome task manager also gives pretty good numbers
<Jucato> foxbunny: not from the bot :P
<Minataku> I assume you mean /proc/meminfo
<Minataku> Which will only confuse the poor guy even more
<foxbunny> Jucato: I had to try.... I had to :(
<Jucato> if he's interested, he'll learn :)
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 16.1/249.2 MB (6%)
<Minataku> Keep in mind, I suggest KDE to newcomers to Linux, but myself I prefer a much smaller, no-frills-whatsoever WM
<intelikey> and xorg is running.
<foxbunny> Jucato: I'm interested... aw you guys... I really like this kind of conversations... but I have to sleep now.. It's 4am and I've got to go to work at 10... :(
<Jucato> sleep is overrated...
<Jucato> :P
<Minataku> I want a WM that manages windows and stays out of the way
<JohnFlux> :-)
<Minataku> But then that's what Linux is about, freedom
<Minataku> Including freedom to choose
<foxbunny> Jucato: I thought like that until I fainted one day...
<JohnFlux> Minataku: you can run whatever WM you want with kde you know
<Jucato> humans... so weak
<foxbunny> Jucato: my wife was scared to death
<Jucato> lol
<Minataku> Just... don't make KDE4 into a Vista clone... I don't want to look at a Linux box running KDE4 and puke
<foxbunny> lol
<Jucato> as long as the WM is fd.o compliant :)
<foxbunny> Minataku: why not?
<Minataku> JohnFlux: The whole point is I'd rather not have any KDE overhead
<foxbunny> Minataku: use WMI then. :)
<Jucato> KDE never was, never will be, a clone of anything :)
<rich543> how do you open a .skz file from superkaramba
<rich543> when I download .skz it says it might be corrupted if saved
<Minataku> lol, you can't look at Windows then at KDE and tell me there's not an obvious similarity
<foxbunny> thanks guys... I'm gone!
<Minataku> Besides the fact that KDE is 1000x better, of course
<Jucato> Thank you JohnFlux for dropping by and gracing us with your presence, knowledge, and cat-humor :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> He's not leaving yet, I'm not done with this catfight
<Minataku> XD
* Jucato purrs...
* Jucato wonders what would happen if he throws a ball of yarn in the channel
<Minataku> That's my sthitck, I just haven't started it here yet
<Minataku> lol
<rich543> how do I deal with .skz files? I can't install liquid weather in superkaramba
<NotWired> is there any way to force all of kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies to reinstall?
<Minataku> Don't get me wrong, KDE is great, it's just not my cup of tea is all
<Minataku> Now GNOME, you don't want to know what I think of GNOME
<Minataku> Not that I could say it in here without getting reprimanded anyway
<Minataku> ;3
<intelikey> NotWired all ?
<NotWired> yes intelikey, i messed something up but don't know how bad it is
<NotWired> it'd prefer the all route
<humbolto> how do I start the VGA autodetect routine by hand which is executed on the installer cd usually. I did the installation on a system which had a different VGA card.
<intelikey> apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3`
<JohnFlux> Minataku: Jucato gnight ;-)
<NotWired> thanks intelikey!
<Jucato> JohnFlux: good night! :)
<Minataku> Night, JohnFlux
<Minataku> Hope I didn't upset you at all
<Minataku> And sorry if I did X3
<linux_galore> humbolto: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux_galore> humbolto:  sorry   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> and asnwer all the questions correctly ^
<Minataku> Say... is there a Kubuntu for SPARC? :3
<humbolto> linux_galore: but this is not autodetect. it does ask ME for the vga board installed!
<humbolto> I want to rerun the autodetection
<Minataku> humbolto: Slow down
<Minataku> Install whatever gives you lspci
<Minataku> Then run that
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> !pcitools
<linux_galore> humbolto: that does autodetect just hit enter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcitools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> :\
<intelikey> !lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Minataku> There ya go
<humbolto> I know what card is installed but not which driver to use for it, since there isn't an exact driver for the chip.
<humbolto> I know lspci
<linux_galore> humbolto: whats the card
<Minataku> Oh, then use the generic selection in the config
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(Minataku/#kubuntu) Jucato: Why? Is using Linux illegal if you're under 18?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) either or both.
(Minataku/#kubuntu) Also keep in mind that such is not universal
<linux_galore> F***kbuntu
<Jucato> <Minataku> Besides, anyone actually asking about Kubuntu is more than likely going to be old enough to know what pornography is
<Minataku> It's 18 in the USA but differs outside it's borders
* linux_galore ducks
<chickener> well it depends on the state i the usa actually.  legal age can be 21.
<adamwest> i tried to install a theme but i tgave me an error at the end ---> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Minataku> chickener: Nationwide legal age is 18
<Minataku> Individual states are either that or lower
<chickener> Minataku:  the Bible Belt disagrees.
<Minataku> chickener: That's where I fear Jucato's standards are from
<Jucato> the point is, even if we presume anyone using Kubuntu would know what it is, it doesn't become an excuse to allow such talk to go on further
<Jucato> Minataku: my standards are the Ubuntu IRC standards
<Minataku> Which is why I said it's okay to keep things clean but there's a point where you're overboard
<NDPowerBook> Wait what?
<NDPowerBook> There's an age limit for using Kubuntu?
<chickener> i can name multiple places in the SE USA where porn/alcohol are not sold county wide.
<InuDuelist> Yes!
<Tonren> NDPowerBook: Not that I know of.
<InuDuelist> Gawd, finally!
<linux_galore> NDPowerBook: no, a brain cell limit  heh
<InuDuelist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337
<InuDuelist> Lol, forum threads.
<chickener> InuDuelist: what worked?
<InuDuelist> Could someone hook up ubotu with !frostwire?
<InuDuelist> With an address to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337?
<Minataku> Jucato: There's also a difference between talking about the concept of pornography and actually disseminating such, the latter of which WOULD be unacceptable
<Minataku> lol
<InuDuelist> Minus the question mark at the end?
<adamwest> guys, i tried to install a theme but i tgave me an error at the end ---> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check?
<Minataku> adamwest: That's a scary one
<intelikey> InuDuelist say !frostwire is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337?
<NDPowerBook> www.ageofconsent.com
<chickener> adamwest: which theme?
<adamwest> ? why is that minataku
<adamwest> Alphacube-0.3
<InuDuelist> What, intelikey?
<Minataku> adamwest: It indicates that something could be seriously wrong with your system
<adamwest> INTELIKEY hi :P
<InuDuelist> Hey, it's adamwest.
<Jucato> adamwest: you have build-essential installed already, right?
<intelikey> InuDuelist that will put in an infonode change request
<Jucato> adamwest: and kde-devel (and probably xorg-dev) too
<adamwest> .. which means?
<intelikey> adamwest install build-essential
<adamwest> well i don't have kde-devel installed
<InuDuelist> So, like "!frostwire is A guide to install frostwire could be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337 "?
<Jucato> adamwest: which means you need to install the compiler in order to compile, and you need to install the necessary headers too
<intelikey> InuDuelist yes
<adamwest> so i need kde-devel, xorg-dev and build-essential?
<intelikey> yep
<Minataku> I wish I had actually bought stuff at the oriental store...
<InuDuelist> !frostwire is A guide to installing FrostWire can be found here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337
<Jucato> adamwest: build-essential and kde-devel. not so sure about xorg-dev
<adamwest> how come they're not there already if it's such a big deal
<InuDuelist> That didn't do anything.
<Minataku> I'm jonesing for some Japanese snacks right now :\
<InuDuelist> Oh, nevermind.
<InuDuelist> Yes it did.
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> InuDuelist check your pm's
* Jucato checks if it's safe enough to put in the bot
<Minataku> lol
<adamwest> omg kde-devel comes with lots of stuff
<Jucato> adamwest: hm... wait...
<intelikey> adamwest size is the reason.   the install cd has only so much room
<adamwest> oh
<adamwest> well lucky i have extra room in my partition now! :P
<Jucato> you can probably get away with just installing kdelibs4-dev only
<Jucato> adamwest: # of packages doesn't mean big size
<adamwest> nm i'm installing that already
<intelikey> if that was luck that did it last night then yeah  lucky you.
<adamwest> :)
<Rob-West> i need some help
<northWest> what do you need ?
<Rob-West> the GUI nessed up
<Rob-West> and i dont wanna reinstall
<Rob-West> can someone help me fix it
<Jucato> how is it messed up
<northWest> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rob-West> thanks northWest
<northWest> answer all the questions correctly
<Rob-West> i will
<northWest> Jucato you think i assumed too much there ?
<Jucato> northWest: not really sure, as he didn't say what was wrong...
<northWest> i know....
<Minataku> You gotta remember where these people came from
<Minataku> Windows just says "WRONG" and stops working
<northWest> from the south east ?
<Minataku> They don't realize that Linux actually TELLS YOU what's wrong
<Rob-West> ok now to reboot
<Minataku> That's another thing they don't realize
<intelikey> yep
<Minataku> Unless it's a new kernel there's no rebooting
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is soo convenient
<Minataku> And as soon as kexec matures enough, even that will be done with
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> well if X was broken  then  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace  probably wouldn't do anything
<Minataku> What you'd have to do is restart kdm
<intelikey> it all depends on what 'broken' meant
<Minataku> Usually kdm will fail and then no X at all
<Minataku> After that as root just execute kdm
<Minataku> If all is well it'll be back to normal
<Jucato> which is what I was asking... what he meant by messed up
<intelikey> i prefer startx for testing the gui  then restart kdm if it works
<Minataku> Indeed, but again, a recent escapee from Windows Island
<juano__> i have an ubuntu going through an ICS from windows XP, after 30 minutes or so workgroup is no longer browseable by icons, i have to type the hosts names to access shares
<juano__> why am i having this problem?
<Minataku> They don't know the outside world like we do, they've never been there before
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Crap... Piyoko's clock has drifted too far back again >.<
<mase> what kind of video plugin can i get for mozilla firefox?
<Minataku> I'll fix it after I take my pills
<intelikey> mase apt-cache search firefox | grep plug
<mase> intelikey,
<mase> i got the vlc one
<mase> but everytime i try to open a mpeg
* Rob-West is back
<mase> it says no video
* intelikey waits for the "it's still messed up" line.
<Rob-West> its fixed thanks
<intelikey> ok   yw
<Rob-West> its all fixed
<slyfox> Is there some kind of application that will work like in Apple Tiger - Quick Lunch Dock on desktop ?
<Jucato> kxdocker, ksmoothdock, kiba-dock
<slyfox> Jucato: :-) Which one ?
<Jucato> you choose...
<intelikey> Rob-West ffr when something is not working and you come to ask for help   try to be as specific discriptive and breef as possable     i kinda toke a shot in the dark on what you meant by 'messed up'   :)
<intelikey> took   even
<inteliwasp> what is a nice way to erase a hard drive? ie: zero it out?
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda      or hd1 for a partition
<inteliwasp> could i use /dev/random as well?
<intelikey> inteliwasp yes and cat can do it too    cat /dev/zero > /dev/device
<intelikey> dd is prefered.
<inteliwasp> thanks
<intelikey> what you write to it is your choice
<inteliwasp> i need this because i have a bum drive and i will be RMAing it
<intelikey> but be advised that urandom might actually put bad code on the disk.
<Minataku> Well
<Minataku> If it has ubersensitive dara
<Minataku> *data
<Minataku> Use urandom and do at least 10 passes
<Minataku> Then hit it with one pass of /dev/zero
<intelikey> there are certen bits of code that at the right place will generate  i/o errors.        so if you use urandom  i'd finish with zero for good measure.
<inteliwasp> er... i am not that paranoid... :P
<Minataku> In that case, use a rescue-modified dd
<Minataku> That will ignore errors
<Tonren> I'm trying to download this torrent: http://tinyurl.com/3b2f98 with ktorrent.  Encryption is on, my ports are all forwarded (I'm behind a router on a cable modem), but the torrent just sits there, stalled.  Absolutely nothing happens.
<inteliwasp> rescue modified?
<Minataku> inteliwasp: There are versions of dd that are intended for rescue operations
<inteliwasp> oh
<Minataku> They'll ignore things like read errors
<intelikey> i have seen this two times   where actual written data makes future disk i/o error at that point   in both cases writing zero to the disk permanantly fixed it.
<juano__> i have an ubuntu going through an ICS from windows XP, after 30 minutes or so workgroup is no longer browseable by icons, i have to type the hosts names to access shares
<juano__> why am i having this problem?
<inteliwasp> a freindly note to all, don't buy maxtor drives...
<Minataku> Never had a problem with Maxtor
* intelikey has one.
<intelikey> in this box with 8 drives
<Minataku> Had one Western Digital that died after being idle for a year or two
<Minataku> Click of death
<intelikey> has 2 wd's in it too
<intelikey> rest are sg's
<inteliwasp> huh... i have a WD drive for over 7 years and abused it (portable HDD) and it still runs great
<intelikey> juano__ we are not ignoring you.  just don't have the answer.
<juano__> intelikey: ok :-)
<intelikey> juano__ you can ask in #ubuntu  and  ##linux   and ##linuxhelp  and  ##windows   also   there may be a #*networking channel too i've never looked for it.
<inteliwasp> intelikey: just what do you do with your 8 drives anyway?
<Minataku> Don't answer
<Minataku> Jucato will get angry
<Minataku> ;3 X3
<inteliwasp> ???
<intelikey> juggle them  ?
<pgdown> 8 drives?
<adamwest> well i'm off everyone
<intelikey> yeah  8 little bitty hd's
<adamwest> goodbye and thanks for all thefish :P
<inteliwasp> 42!!!
<pgdown> dc++?
<intelikey> np  hope you learn how to fish.
<Minataku> What else would someone with 8 HDDs do? Store certain types of content on them.
<Minataku> Wink wink
<Minataku> lol
<juano__> intelikey: dont get it.. first 30 minutes or so i can see group, enter group see pcs, shares , everything fine, from windows everything fine too, then all of a sudden, i cant access group browsing it from linux, but i can access other host by smb://hostname and from windows i can see workgroup but the only pc that appears in there is the windows one, but i can access linux by typing \\linuxpcname
<Minataku> juano__: Probably Windows being a b?tch
<intelikey> juano__ wifi reset ?
<intelikey> or is that wired ?
<juano__> intelikey: no wifi, wired here
<juano__> Minataku: probably yea :P
<intelikey> idk.   i'm about as network illeterate as thet come.
<juano__> intelikey: im thinking maybe some kind of name resolution refresh or something, happens between windows and windows too.. so it isnt samba
<intelikey> is the docter in?
<intelikey> guess not.
<intelikey> Jucato is a networking expert....
<intelikey> you might get him to help ya
* Jucato is definitely not
<intelikey> oh don't be modest
<intelikey> we all know you are.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> surgy where you at in the indian teritory?
<surgy> intelikey: are you being racist?
<intelikey> yeah.
<surgy> intelikey: j/k okc man why?
<surgy> intelikey: where r u from?
<intelikey> just wondering i got folds in tulsa  and aroung ten killer
<intelikey> folks
<intelikey> can't type today.
<intelikey> from ft. hood  south of sanantone
<surgy> ten killer..... a great lake
* inteliwasp is from akron ohio
<intelikey> and a small town
<surgy> yerp
<surgy> hey man do you know the defualt install directory of enemy territory?
<intelikey> no i don't     if it's not in your home  look in /usr/share/games   or /usr/local/ something       could be in /usr/games       hehhe i don't know.
<intelikey> but i'd look there   ^
<surgy> intelikey its /usr/local thanks
<intelikey> np
<Tonren> How do I connect using a proxy with Konversation?
<intelikey> there are setting inside konv to use a proxy    can't tell you where, i don't use it.
<Tonren> intelikey: I couldn't find them.  :(
<Tonren> intelikey: Also, the help files don't mention them.
<surgy> tonren: settings > konversation settings > connection
<Tonren> surgy: Not there.
<Tonren> surgy: Konversation 1.0.1
<Tonren> Kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> !Konversation dapper
<intelikey> !info Konversation dapper
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<surgy> tonren: thats all i got man sorry
<Tonren> surgy: S'ok
<intelikey> Version 0.19-0ubuntu4
<crxyem> anyone here using beryl ? ?
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<intelikey> beryl help is in #ubuntu-xgl
<crxyem> sweet thanks
<surgy> im having problems installing some software i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2598/ do i need to reinstall the software?
<surgy> crxyem: im running beryl but intelikey wont let you talk about it here go to #beryl
<slyfox> anyone uses skype with usb headset?
<slyfox> I cant get it to wrok, I see it as a sound device, but I have no sound
<moj0rising> Does anyone know of a good directory server for linux?
<moj0rising> Preferably one that runs on (k)ubuntu.
<intelikey> surgy says the package is corrupt
<intelikey> dl again
<surgy> intelikey thanks thats all i needed to know :)
<intelikey> slyfox that's not the line in = line out bug is it ?   there is a bug... check the bug reports
<intelikey> !buglist
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buglist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<slyfox> intelikey: No, I have a USB headset
<intelikey> ok.  i don't know then.    see !sound
<dethklok> !xcomfmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcomfmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !xcompfmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompfmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3~20060831-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dethklok> So will that not work on dapper?
<intelikey> !xcompmgr dapper
<dethklok> !transset
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ubotu> transset: X transparency manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+cvs.20041114-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dethklok> intelikey, OIC, thanks
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo apt-get install xcompmgr dapper
<dethklok> Reading package lists... Done
<dethklok> Building dependency tree... Done
<dethklok> E: Couldn't find package dapper
<intelikey> welcome
<premier_> hello, I had a problem last night relating to my computer stalling, and Ive managed to track down the problem
<premier_> intelikey: you might rememeber this
<premier_> well, what was happening (i think) was that I was ripping a dvd using mencoder, creating an avi file
<intelikey> drop the dapper on the end of that.     you only add the release name on bot calls
<premier_> then I moved the avi from my internal to my external hard drive
<intelikey> premier_ and ?
<dethklok> intelikey, oh well see I installed it already and it was not working... thats why i originally asked the bot
<premier_> intelikey: sometimes, it seems, that mencoder would create a corrupt file, and when I tried to move it, it would bring the system down
<intelikey> premier_ i see.
<intelikey> dethklok  man xcompmgr   ?
<premier_> mencoder only does this sometimes.  Ive done this about 15 times now, and its happened twice
<intelikey> premier_ you weren't trying to write a 4g+ file to vfat fs were you ?
<premier_> no
<intelikey> or 2g+ i mena
<premier_> it ext3 -> ext2
<intelikey> k
<premier_> btw, how can I upgrade my external hard drive to ext3 without screwing up the data?  Is that possible?
<intelikey> you can add a journal
<premier_> okay
<intelikey> man mke3fs
<intelikey> err e2
<dethklok> How would I go about changing the font color in just the Konsole?
<elyon> Could someone please suggest an alternative to Limewire and Gtk-Gnutella?
<intelikey> set the scheema
<premier_> dethklok: if you right click on the konsole window, and set the scheema
<intelikey> elyon frostwire ?  but that's not really different.
<elyon> intelikey: I wanted to use frostwire, but it has never run... just crashes immediate with no messages.
<intelikey> elyon you tried to start it from konsole to make sure it didn't leave error messages ?
<dethklok> premier_, lol, that was easy enough
<dethklok> thanks
<elyon> intelikey: Ah... never thought of that ;)
<intelikey> elyon make a note.   that's always first step in debugging in linux    run from a terminal
<elyon> intelikey: Alright.  I'll try to remember that.  Thank you.
<elyon> intelikey: Ah.  Turns out I need to install Java ;)
<intelikey> there ya go.
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<InuDuelist> Hai guys.
<intelikey> InuDuelist wb
<InuDuelist> Time to configure Thunderbird.
<elyon> intelikey: Thanks again... and I appreciate your help yesterday too.  Seems Kubuntu is running very well (although a lot of programs are still crashing pretty often)
<intelikey> elyon i'm pretty sure i mentioned running it from a konsole yestergo also, just missed it i guess.    you're welcome
<elyon> intelikey: Yeah, I must have missed that.  I tend to not really notice messages that aren't highlighted lol
<intelikey> elyon i have see runaway processes cause OOMK to "crash" things   when things are giving trubble   do a# ps -A x        and if there are lots of repetes    pages of them.   that's your problem.
<intelikey> seen
<intelikey> if that's it you will notice a lot of disk i/o befor things start dying tho
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Type free
<Minataku> If you see VERY LOW VALUES, something is up
<Minataku> I know what OOM is like, Piyoko suffered from an ACPI bug that kept leaking memory until everything crapped out after a week >.<
<intelikey> Minataku in the -/+ line yes   but people never look there.  they always look at the first line and panic.
<Minataku> Good point
<Minataku> They have two lines to look at, actually
<Minataku> The +/- and Swap
<Lam_> is there a kde shortcut to maxmize/minimize/shade a window?
<intelikey> free -m says 142m free but that's not the -/+  it's 230m  i only have 256m total
<Lam_> nvm found it
<intelikey> Lam_ i don't know if there is by default  but you can set them
<intelikey> ok.
<Lam_> intelikey: yeah i found them. thanks :)
* intelikey thinks that right ctrl+f12 should be hotkey for  sudo kill -9 -1      :)
<intelikey> but not on this box.
<Minataku> rofl
<intelikey> i just remembered that there is no login
<intelikey> that would affect a full reboot
<Minataku> If Kubuntu kernels have Magic SysRq
<Minataku> Then Ctrl+SysRq+F simulates full memory
<intelikey> Minataku yes.   and E should be about like kill -9 -1
<intelikey> but i'd be forced to follow that with a three fingured salute
<moparisthebest> I just installed 6.1 and I am having a small problem
<moparisthebest> I enabled the multiverse repository
<moparisthebest> but it still cant find package sun-java5-jdk
<intelikey> 6.10       versioning is   year.month
<intelikey> universe ?
<intelikey> !sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<moparisthebest> I enabled all of the repositories
<intelikey> you applied the changes   updated the package database
<intelikey> ?
<moparisthebest> yep
<moparisthebest> I enabled them through adept, in 6.06 I had to edit a file, does adept do it properly?
<intelikey> pastebin your sources.list file
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> Whatever you do, if you use XChat, don't type "/exec -o cat /proc/urandom"
<moparisthebest> ok there: http://rafb.net/p/Qfuynz36.html
<intelikey> or /dev/hda
<intelikey> you don't have multiverse enabled
<intelikey> add the word multiverse   to line 17
<moparisthebest> thats how the documentation said to do it
<moparisthebest> but ok
<intelikey> do that; save and,  sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> close adept first. of course
<intelikey> got that done ?  now you can install it.
<moparisthebest> its all showing up now, thanks alot
<intelikey> no problem
<moparisthebest> isn't sun going open source anyway though?
<moparisthebest> I read that they were, or did
<Jucato> Sun isn't. but Java is
<moparisthebest> thats what I thought, so why is it still in the multiverse repository?
<intelikey> moparisthebest i have another methood for that.  but no one likes it.     sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list                                                                                  they say it's too dangerous, might break it.
<moparisthebest> I guess it would work. it could break if you ran it twice or something
<intelikey> no  twice wont hurt
<Jucato> intelikey is known to break stuff... vases, windows, Ubuntu
<moparisthebest> ok, ive only used 'sed' once
<moparisthebest> but its installing now, so its fine I guess
<intelikey> echo "deb some url main blah" | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g'                                 <<<< test
<intelikey> echo -e "multiple lines of text \n \n something else \ndeb some url main blah \n more text\n" | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g'                                 <<<< test2
<smith_> hiya
<intelikey> say smith
<intelikey> jones here.   how are you?
<smith_> what is the last version of kubuntu ?
<moparisthebest> 6.10
<smith_> 6.10 ?
<moparisthebest> Edgy I think
<intelikey> last ?   as in one before present ?
<moparisthebest> I just installed it and am still configuring
<Jucato> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<Jucato> we could go on and on...
<intelikey> no we run out in two more...
<moparisthebest> haha
<intelikey> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<intelikey> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<dope> is there some sort of download manager for linux?
<intelikey> now we can't go on.
<Jucato> !grumpy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grumpy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> dope: KGet?
<moparisthebest> dope, apt-get
<moparisthebest> adept
<dope> will it let me resume a download?
<Jucato> moparisthebest: huh?
<moparisthebest> or depending on what you mean...
<Jucato> dope: yes
<dope> pause and resume
<dope> kk
<moparisthebest> oh, nevermind then
<Jucato> moparisthebest: he said download manager
<moparisthebest> you could use firefox too
<intelikey> dope wget is the down load manager for linux... kget for kde  i guess
<Jucato> kget is a KDE frontend to wget afaik
<dope> and i can resume right
<intelikey> dope yes wget does resume
<dope> ok kewl
<dope> :|:|:
<pgdown> anyone know how to get konqueror to use firefox's mplayer plugins?
<intelikey> it's called -c or --continue
<pgdown> scanning for them doesnt do it
<Jucato> konqueror has its own mplayer plugin
<moparisthebest> pgdown: why not just use firefox?
<programador1> hello
<pixelation> I need the ability to remotely dial into my friends computer and use his desktop on mine... is this possible? is there certain software to get?
* OlgaB looks forward to April 20th
<pgdown> I want to use konqueror
<moparisthebest> VNC would work pixelation
<pixelation> OK cool :)
<OlgaB> Oh and Opera is still not working for me for some reason :|
<Jucato> !kmplayer-konq-plugin | pgdown
<Jucato> !info kmplayer-konq-plugin | pgdown
<OlgaB> It doesn't DNS resolve anything :(
<ubotu> Package kmplayer-konq-plugin does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> bah...
<pgdown> I dont like kmplayer
<OlgaB> Everything else works fine
<moparisthebest> Krdc looks like it would work too pixelation, I dont know anything about it though
<Jucato> !info kmplayer-konq-plugins | pgdown
<ubotu> kmplayer-konq-plugins: KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 212 kB
<moparisthebest> Im just going by the description
<dwidmann> kmplayer works very, very well as a konqueror plugin, so like it anyway ;)
<pixelation> right on, thank you. :)
<Jucato> pgdown: kmplayer is just a frontend to mplayer. that plugin allows konqueror to use mplayer as a plugin
<moparisthebest> np
<intelikey> pixelation sure   he'll need to install software to answer the line and something like sshd  tightvnc-server  frenx  or the like
<pixelation> windows program?
<intelikey> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<moparisthebest> you want to control a windows computer from a linux box?
<pgdown> Jucato: so how can I get kmplayer to use the firefox mplayer plugins?
<dwidmann> a frontend to mplayer, xine, and gstreamer, actually. Weirdly enough, kplayer is a frontend to mplayer .... and only mplayer. Seems backwards to me.
<pgdown> is it possible to not use kmplayer?
<pgdown> it doesnt work very well
<pixelation> yeah that's what I'm looken at
<Jucato> pgdown: have you tried the plugin in konqueror? not kmplayer itself
<programador1> kaffeine
<moparisthebest> pixelation: I know VNC is cross platform and would work for that
<programador1> very well
<intelikey> pixelation is his box a dozer ?
<pgdown> what plugin?
<programador1> other option
<moparisthebest> I don't know about anything else for that
<Jucato> pgdown: I kept on reapeating it: kmplayer-konq-plugins
<Jucato> that's the name of the package you need to install
<pixelation> moparisthebest intelikely ... cool I'll try learning VNC... yes it is kinda a dozer
<pixelation> I want to clean it all up for him.
<pixelation> so it runs nicer
<pgdown> yes, I have tried those...and I dont want to use them. they are not very good.
<pgdown> is it possible to use the firefox mplayer plugins?
<moparisthebest> goodluck pixelation, Ive seen some dirty machines :P
<pixelation> oh man... yeah lol.
<moparisthebest> Ill be back
* intelikey figures there is one sure fire way to clean up a windows box....    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda    and install linux !
<pgdown> kmplayer does not compare to the firefox mplayer plugins...
<pgdown> hmm im getting more and more discouraged with konqueror...
<intelikey> pro'b_lem is solve'd
<intelikey> pgdown what do you want konq to do ?      (behave like ie?)
<Jucato> more like behave like firefox...
<intelikey> that was a stupid question.  it already does.
<pgdown> intelikely: I just want decent plugins for konq...unsatisfied with kmplayer
<pgdown> I have most everything else set
* Jucato can't understand how mplayer in konqueror wouldn't act the same as the mplayer in firefox..
<pgdown> Juacto: totally different
<intelikey> i don't guess i'd know what a plugin was if it bit me.    probably never have used one.
<pgdown> I have both installed and mplayer/firefox just runs smoothly and the sound is crisp and the video is embedded. konq + kmplayer takes forever to buffer (and sometimes never fully buffers) the sound is dull and and the video is open as a separate window.
<Jucato> hm... did you install kmplayer or the kmplayer plugin for konq?
<pgdown> kmplayer plugin
<pgdown> and I have scanned for the firefox/mplayer plugins & they are listed.
<pgdown> but not used.
<pgdown> and if I remove kmplayer plugins, videos do not play...just wondering how I can configure this to use the firefox/mplayer plugins (if possible)
<Jucato> hm... check your File Associations?
<slacosse> upgraded to 6.10, after installing firefox 2.0. NOw firefox 2.0 doesnt work. hmmm
<pgdown> Jucato: lemme do that
<intelikey> so this "plugin" thing is a way to tie the two apps togather ?   make the one run inside the other ?
<Jucato> pgdown: the one in the embedding tab
<intelikey> install konversation# Suggested packages:  libsoap-lite-perl    Recommended packages:  ruby      hmmmm...
* intelikey has no clue why he's downloading conversation...
<intelikey> i know i won't use it.
* intelikey has no clue
<Jucato> konversation...
<intelikey> maybe i'm getting weened from kde .....
<intelikey> form cay dee ey
<Jucato> maybe
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<moparisthebest> I dont know what the kubuntu devs did, but 6.10 boots up at least 3X as fast as 6.06
<dwidmann> pgdown, if you're still around, keep in mind that kmplayer defaults to using xine instead of mplayer for playback.
<intelikey> !upstart | moparisthebest
<ubotu> moparisthebest: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: Hmm, I didn't notice any difference at all, ~20seconds for each
<pgdown> dwidmann: I see that. I set it to play with mplayer (which is *a little* better) but still not as decent as the mplayer plugin http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net
<moparisthebest> nifty intelikey, dwidmann its at least 3-4x as fast, of course I did go from an ATA hd to a SATA but it wouldnt have made that much of a difference
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: yes it could, depending how old the pata hard drive was
<tanlaan> ive been having trouble with my wireless card, it seems to hate the wifi channels 6 and 11. The firmware of my wifi card is bcm43xx which is pretty much horrible with linux. But It does work with my home wifi, but not with my public librarys. So I was wondering if anyone knew of any reason why this might happen.
<intelikey> moparisthebest your differance may be "network" related.
<moparisthebest> it was ATA 100 dwidmann, everything else is the same intelikey
<dwidmann> Most SATA hard drives top out at around 60-65MB/s for non-cached reads. the 3 year old 120GB WD PATA hard drive in my brothers computer tops out at around 20 something MB/s
<intelikey> moparisthebest no.  everything else is not the same.   the way ubuntu sets up networking changed.
<moparisthebest> I switched my windows install as well a few months ago, and it didnt make any noticeable difference, of course that was windows....
<moparisthebest> ah ok intelikey, thats what I said in the beginning was that it was something the kubuntu devs did
<intelikey> moparisthebest it may have been waiting on a time out before  that it's not waiting on with upstart and the newer configs.
<moparisthebest> possible, something in kubuntu changed for the better for sure :)
<dwidmann> speaking of hard drives, I got LVM set up last night. A 605GB XFS partition ... :D
<intelikey> yes and "upstart" is most likely the answer.
<moparisthebest> nice
<moparisthebest> all of my harddrives added up are only 790gb :(
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: if you want to shave off a few more seconds, try changing "concurrency" to "shell" in your /etc/init.d/rc file
<surgy> how do i kill x again?
<intelikey> all of mine are 12g
<slacosse> i am a simpleton, anyway i could get firefox to work? I have tried to reinstall/remove with synaptic.  NOw my add/remove is gone.
<moparisthebest> that wont screw anything up for me dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> that 605 is a 250gb + 400gb (You only get to keep 92.5% of it though)
<dwidmann> Shell won't screw anything up ... startpar would though
<nino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> (seeing as they advertise like say, 250GB .. they mean 250 billion, not 250 * 10^30 ... )
<surgy> how do i kill x?
<intelikey> surgy sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + backspace | surgy
<intelikey> or stop   if all you want is to kill it.
<surgy> intelikey: no i want to stay int erminal only mode to install my videocard driver from nvidia
<intelikey> surgy sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<surgy> and then startx to start it back right?
<moparisthebest> yea dwidmann you always get screwed out of some gb
<intelikey> if you don't want kdm  yes
<Minataku> Advertised capacity in GB / 1000 / 1000 * 1024 = Actual Capacity in MiB
<intelikey> surgy sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start      if you do want kdm
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> ad cap /1024
<smith_> how i get beryl/xgl for kubuntu ?
<Jucato> !beryl | smith_
<ubotu> smith_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<smith_> ty
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hagabaka> is beryl pronounced like "burial"?
<intelikey> i did that first.....
<intelikey> i'm just lagging 30 seconds
<Jucato> be-reel
<Jucato> or be-ril
<hagabaka> bee reel?
<intelikey> well maybe you did it first...
<intelikey> but it don't look that way on my screen.
<intelikey> brl
<surgy> i need an older driver
<surgy> my video card driver (GLX) works fine but everquest has messed up textures and i looked up the problem and its becuase of my driver
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> intelikey, that doesnt solve the problem
<surgy> intelikey: thats for glx and legacy-glx my card is in the glx list but the eq forums tell me i need an older driver
<intelikey> then if you follow the conventional thinking in this channel you need to upgrade your os   install the latest  get newer even if it means pre-alpha .....        oh sorry for the rant.
<jur> hello
<intelikey> i dont know what to tell ya.   get the driver and install it.
<intelikey> if it's a kernel module build it   if it's something else dl it    idk....
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> wrong window
<intelikey> oh here.
* intelikey slips a firecracker under Jucato's shue and lights it.
<Jucato> s/shue/shoe
<Jucato> intelikey said BANG to me in a PM...
<intelikey> tattle tell.
<intelikey> snich.
* intelikey goes some place else to play.
<Jucato> heheh
<intelikey> see you do understand my humour some times.
<dwidmann> and finally, my rip/encode script is (more or less) perfected, there went a couple days of my life
<ForgeAus> inteli you have humour?
<intelikey> dwidmann and if you don't rm/overwrite/misplace/destroy it it will work until the next upgrade....
* ForgeAus grins
<intelikey> ForgeAus
<dwidmann> intelikey, no, it should continue working without any problems
* intelikey slips a firecracker under ForgeAus's shue and lights it.
<ForgeAus> shue? or shoe?
<intelikey> don't you dare tell
<Minataku> Oh, wait, I was wrong, sorry...
<Minataku> Advertised capacity in GB * 1000 * 1000 / 1024 = Actual Capacity in MiB
<Minataku> >.<
<Minataku> Sorry about that
<intelikey> :)
<dwidmann> I think it was something like advertised giggage / 1024 /1024 / 1024 = real giggage
<Minataku> It's 1:25AM here, I have a bit of an excuse XD
<Minataku> dwidmann: Yeah, I had which operator went where all backwards
<dwidmann> No you don't. It's 1:25am here too
<Minataku> dwidmann: Well, I apologized anyway
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> you're both excused
<Minataku> Yay!
<dwidmann> hurrah
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm just tired... I think I'll head off to sleep or something X3
<dwidmann> I have to stay up til 4 to drag my brother out of bed in the most rude and uncalled for of ways, because he neglected the part of his weekend where he was supposed to complete his project for skool
<Minataku> Ouch
<dwidmann> Speaking of things, ever since we changed color cartridges in our printer, it doesn't want to print right :(
<dwidmann> It won't print shades of gray, they come out looking more like, pink, or something
<dwidmann> or more of a reddish for darker grays
<familia> hola
<dwidmann> hello
<familia> alguien sabe como instalar america's army?
<familia> does anybody know how to install america's army?
<garryb> no se puede
<familia> por que?
<dwidmann> I've never done it, but I assume it would involve WINE
<familia> no
<garryb> ja, america's army es programa
<familia> it's a linx version
<familia> es un juego para linux
<garryb> i thought you were talking about america's actual army
<dwidmann> Ah, maybe they have instructions on their website?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Maybe the color cartridges are bad?
<dwidmann> garryb: but who would want to install that ... that would be like an instant invasion of privacy
<dwidmann> minataku: maybe, I'm not sure, we just put the cartridge in
<familia> where can I find another channels
<familia> for IRC?
<dwidmann> familia: you can get a list with the /list command
<familia> thanks
<Jucato> hm..
<Minataku> dwidmann: I'd check the red cart, there may be something wrong with it
<Minataku> Like it's being triggered when it's supposed to be just black
<dwidmann> Hmm, I can I'll (attempt to) try that then
<dwidmann> probably tomorrow, because I don't feel like doing it right now, and I have a couple scripts that need updating
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> If it's like most problems it'll still be there tomorrow
<dwidmann> Indeed
<intelikey> dwidmann your script ?
<Minataku> Not that that's a good thing, it's just unfortunately a true thing >.<
<dwidmann> these ones: http://www.xnowherex.net/ripit.sh and http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/index.php
<intelikey> who's  rip/incode script ?
<Minataku> Sorry... I think I'll head off now... getting more tired XD
<Minataku> Night, all ^^
<intelikey> ah yours ,
* Rob-West is out
* dwidmann is in
<dwidmann> firecrotch ... hehehee, such a funny name
<hugo_> how can I make user accounts with an uid below 1000 also show up in the gnome user-admin gui? all accounts above uid 499.
<intelikey> gnome user-admin gui   would be a question for  #ubuntu
<hugo_> uups
* intelikey never liked gui apps for that.
<intelikey> reminds me of {es}elyon last night....    i can't get uesrs and groups to work  so i can't set a root password....    hehhe
<jh38an> salut
<intelikey> yeah or howdy
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elyon> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<elyon> Hey... is there any decent Linux software to help file taxes (similar to TurboTax or TaxAct)?
<intelikey> i don't see anything in the repos...
<elyon> intelikey: Yeah, I didn't either... thought someone might now of some 3rd party app.
<Jucato> !kmymoney
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah..
<elyon> :)
<dwidmann> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> kmonet
<intelikey> y
<Jucato> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: Personal finance manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-4 (edgy), package size 6913 kB, installed size 14184 kB
<elyon> I would think the OSS community would have an interest in something like that too.  But I guess they're too hardcore to be intimidated by paper filing ;)
<intelikey> but that's far from a "tax" program
<Jucato> I thought it did that too
<intelikey> Jucato maybe so  but if so i missed it.
* intelikey slips a firecracker under elyon 's shoe and lights it.
<surgy> whats "glines"
<dwidmann> best bet is to try to run [insert tax program for windows]  in wine
<dwidmann> I would assume
<intelikey> gline in irc terms would be a ban   but in software terms glines is a game.
<intelikey> oh my
<intelikey> would the real elyon please step forward
<elyon_> intelikey: It's me... trying to register, but now my other name is stuck on here lol
<intelikey> you can kill spooks if you are registered /msg nickserv help
<intelikey>  /msg NickServ recover nick passwd
<intelikey>  /msg NickServ release nick passwd
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato>  /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <nick's password>
<Jucato> where <nick> is the ghost nick
<intelikey> yes and if there is actually someone there use what i posted.
<elyon225> There we go :)
<elyon225> Thank you.
* elyon225 is listening to Nazi Book Burning March by John Williams on Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack [Amarok] 
<snowrichard> hello
<elyon225> hmm... guess you can file your taxes on the web at turbotax.com.  Maybe I'll just have to go that route.
<intelikey> Jucato ghost is evil if there is someone there.
<Jucato> intelikey: there shouldn't be someone there if you own the nick
<Jucato> besides, the situation was different anyway
<intelikey> but recover doesnt simply kill their connection.
<intelikey> it will renick them
<intelikey> but if they don't exist has the same affect as a ghost command
<intelikey> yeah well anyway.  i like all that to be scripted, and nice is nice.  :)
<Jucato> huh what? I got lost in the conversation..
<Pensacola> kubuntu uses some of the media keys from my keyboard from a fresh install, where can I edit them?
<intelikey> on elyon225's example it was a ghost/spook  but the use of /msg nickserv ghost nick passwd   if in some even should be used where someone else is logged in with your password, it gives no warning it just disconnects you from the network.    kinda heavy handed imo
<intelikey> even event
* elyon225 is listening to Melancholy by Nathan Rossin [Amarok] 
<intelikey> and using a script that is commonly frowned upon in irc channels     (when they are busy anyway)
<elyon225> intelikey: I'll not do it then :)
<intelikey> good on ya
<Jucato> good... because I don't want to do something untoward
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> crocked ?
<Jucato> ??
<intelikey> croocked ?
<Jucato> crooked?
<intelikey> crooooked ?
<bowens> I'm getting a funky error with apt-get, I am able to download other files, but if I use the "--reinstall" flag I get "reinstallation is not possible, it can't be downloaded" I've tried googling this error but the only references to it are a glitch in apt-get from a couple years ago, somehow I don't think that's the case here
<Jucato> what error do you get when you try to install normally?
<bowens> i don't
<bowens> the problem is when i try to re-install
<intelikey> post the error
<bowens> k, hold on
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mena> Friends I have 256 Ram Is there a problem if i make the swap partition 2 giga or 1 giga
<intelikey> nope
<bowens> http://pastebin.com/865526
<intelikey> or 10m or none or 100g
<Mena> ??!!
<Jucato> Mena: I'd say 1GB would be a safe size
<intelikey> well swap may not support 100g yet  haven't looked into that.
<intelikey> i'd say any size would be upto the limit of swap
<sleepy745> is the latest version of Kiba Dock buggy? when I select something from the menu it crashes
<Mena> intelikey, and jucato i said that bec i found that my system is slow a bit so i asked maybe this is the reason
<Mena> jucato , okay thanks
<intelikey> !linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-10.34 (edgy), package size 22444 kB, installed size 65968 kB
<intelikey> bowens did you remove main from the repos ?
<bowens> nope
<Nuked> isnt there a new release of kde?
<bowens> the kernel image still appears in the list of installed components
<Jucato> Nuked: none yet
<Jucato> Nuked: 3.5.6 will out soon... when? very soon...
<Nuked> I thought it was out already
<Nuked> pclinuxos has it if memory serves me correctly
<Mena> i think that there is a a new realese every 3 monthes is that right
<Jucato> Mena: no
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Jucato> KDE doesn't follow a set release pattern like GNOME
<Mena> Jucato, ok
<Jucato> Nuked: some distros were too eager to release it, and they didn't anticipate a delay
<intelikey> Jucato that package is still avalable in main isn't it ?   linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<Nuked> good call
<Jucato> intelikey: the latest is in edgy-security
<jack_deltrino> hi all
<intelikey> but that's not the question
<Jucato> !info linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic edgy-security
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-10.34 (edgy), package size 22444 kB, installed size 65968 kB
<Jucato> yes it's in edgy-security/main
<jack_deltrino> i'm not on a kubuntu machine (gentoo in fact), but a friend of mine was wondering what graphical tools he could use to choose what wireless network he's connected to
<jack_deltrino> any thoughts?
<Mena> Jucato, What Is Linux Image and What that mean
<intelikey> bowens pastebin your sources.list
<Nuked> jucato there is an edgy-security?
<Jucato> Mena: better ask intelikey. I'm not too familiar with the deeper workings of the kernel
<Jucato> Nuked: uhuh. it's in the default sources.list
<Mena> Jucato, okay
<Nuked> and the new kde is there ?
<Nuked> not that I am in a rush
<Jucato> Nuked: no
<Mena> intelikey, What Is Linux Image and What that mean plz
<Nuked> sorry my mistake
<Jucato> the new KDE will be in kubuntu.org repositories
<bowens> dammit is there just a place where i could download the deb file and force install it than play this tomfoolery?
<jack_deltrino> so?
<jack_deltrino> kwifimanager eh? thanks </sarcasm>
<intelikey> Mena the linux-image-* is the name for the binarry package of the linux kernel   the package linux-image  is a meta package that is set to always depend on the latest avalable release of the kernel for that particular release of *buntu
<Mena> intelikey, okay
<intelikey> Mena in other words,  if you have linux-image install your systems package manager will allways have the latest update as a dependancy    thus any time an update/upgrade is done you get the newer kernel patches
<intelikey> bowens maybe.   try this.   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kraut> moin
<Mena> intelikey, ok thats good so that i get updates
<intelikey> Mena yes.   and you do need the security updates repository enabled in your sources.list
<bowens> intelikey: not a good idea, alot of my work was specifically on the 2.6.17-10-generic image, i need that one, no other.
<MotorCityMadMan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bowens> but like an idiot, i believed the suspend2 crowd who said their patch would work on my HP
<Mena> intelikey,yes i get security updates
<sleepy745> How do I UN-compile something I compiled, latest version of kiba-dock isn't working too good
<intelikey> bowens ok.   have the install disk ?
<intelikey> bowens your kernel is on it.
<bowens> nope
<bowens> oh wait yes
<Mena> intelikey,thanks very much
<bowens> but that's not the 2.6.17-10
<intelikey> Mena yw
<bowens> I tried that already
<intelikey> bowens no ?
<intelikey> what is it ?
<intelikey> it's 2.6.17???
<bowens> yes
<intelikey> ???
<bowens> specifically 2.6.17-10-generic
<intelikey> expecting that to be interpreted ....
<intelikey> ah
<bowens> and i can't find a single place to download it from
<intelikey> let me look around a little.
<bowens> i'm ready to scream at google, it is finding every reference except a download link, if i didn't know better i'd swear i'm being given the runaround by them on purpose
<intelikey> bowens linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb <<< that what you want ?
<bowens> yep
<intelikey> k let me get a url for you
<bowens> but i don't know the secret handshake LOL
<bowens> i swear, why is it so hard to find?
<bowens> i've googled for 2 days
<intelikey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb      try that.
<bowens> thanks :)
<sparr> how can i re-display the dialog that pops up the first time i run kaffeine?  the one with the red/green checklist of features/codecs/etc
<intelikey> is that all the "tomfoolery"  for today ?
<bowens> no more goofing around with suspend2 for me :)
<intelikey> bowens and you can use dpkg to install that.   right ?
<bowens> using it sure, making certain the kernel installs without any strange errors nobody can explain, well i'm keeping my fingers crossed
<MotorCityMadMan> I had to use "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt" to mount a usb stick. How does won get it to automount ?
<bowens> this is object lesson in not using your main machine as a guinea pig
* intelikey slips a firecracker under bowens 's shoe and lights it.
<intelikey> slow fuse
<intelikey> MotorCityMadMan you can put a referance in the fstab if that's a more or less permanant peace of hardware  but automounting removable drives is a thorn in the penguin's side
* bowens dunks shoe in icewater while the kernel takes it's sweet time downloading
<sparr> I am booting kubuntu from a CD.  I would like to watch media files, using various codecs, from my hard drives.  Kaffeine seems to want mplayer codecs in /usr/lib/codecs, so i downloaded all-20061022.tar.bz2 from mplayerhq.  Kaffeine still wont play video or audio from the file(s) in question.  Help?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MotorCityMadMan> intelikey: not permanant hardware
<Pensacola> khotkeys doesn't work
<MotorCityMadMan> intelikey: the problem started when i did a kde upgrade to 3.5.5
<MotorCityMadMan> most be a kde 3.5.5 upgrade bug.
<sparr> intelikey: instructions are out of date and/or [non-k] ubuntu-specific.  how do i add non-free to my sources?
<Mena> intelikey,unattended upgrades Do i need this package
* bowens rushes off to test his kernel
<MotorCityMadMan> <--get's out pee-shooter and starts shooting known bug's
<yintelike> oh a libc6 update   that requires a reboot.
<bowens> oh this is ridiculous
<bowens> STILL getting the same alsa error
<sparr> running a [k] ubuntu livecd, is there any way to backup my unionfs to a hard drive so i can maintain my changes between reboots?
<xenophile7x7_> sparr: im pretty sure you can do it through a USB drive, im not pos about using your HD though
<max_> hi!!!!!!
<max_> i'm alone?
<max_> doh!
<max_> bye
<xenophile7x7_> lol
<Pensacola> lol
<pgdown> hello
<sparr> xenophile7x7_: how with a usb drive?
<xenophile7x7_> hmmm...idk for sure, gimme a min to look it up.  ive never tried it, but ive read about it for other distros
<posingaspopular> you COULD save the files to your USB and then install them after the reboot
<max_> hi
<xenophile7x7_> sparr: i cant find the book i had on it.  it may be specific to that cd, but im not pos.
<xenophile7x7_> some with a bit more knowledge than i could probably help you better
<gan|y|med> hi
<xenophile7x7_> hey gan
<gan|y|med> i would like to know why adept-update wants to install gstreamer for the mozilla totem plugin? is there a change from xine to gstreamer again?
* pgdown is listening to Time To Get Away by LCD Soundsystem on Sound Of Silver [Amarok] 
<gan|y|med> nobody?
<xenophile7x7> no idea gan
<xenophile7x7> ary
<milos83> i have installed java 6 manually. how to uninstall it now?
<milos83> can someone help?
<dwidmann> milos83: it's easy
<dwidmann> you just delete the extracted folder, wherever it was that you put it
<milos83> i got messege: access denied
<dwidmann> gan|y|med: ubuntu gnome defaults to using gstreamer, so that's probably why it's wanting gstreamer
<dwidmann> !sudo | milos83
<ubotu> milos83: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gan|y|med> i thought they changed to xine in... uhhh breezy?
<milos83> java is extracted on my desktop. what do i have to type in konsole to remove it? i am new on linux
<dwidmann> can't recall, that's just what I remember gan|y|med, I do know for certain that ubuntu with kde defaults to all apps using xine though ...
<gan|y|med> i got around it. deinstalled the totem plugin. thx
<pgdown> whats up guys
<the-erm> I've screwed up, I need some help.  I chowned my entire /var dir when I wanted to just chown /var/www
<the-erm> Anyone willing to help a dumbass?
<sleepy745> whats the best ssystem monitor for superkaramba that doesn't hog so much memory
<shegman> i cant change my desktop wallpaper anymore. why? and how to make it work again?
<saki> heya
<saki> I had a question about upgrading my kubuntu version
<Lynoure> ask away...
<Lynoure> we are bad at answering telepathic questions :)
<saki> sorry
<saki> sleep
<saki> sleepy*\
<saki> um...how would I go about upgarding my core kubuntu from my current version to the newest or even the experimental?
<Lynoure> Which one is your current one?
<saki> good question ^_^
<saki> I've had this cd for so long, I don't remember
<saki> I think its dapper
<Jucato> saki: "lsb_release -a" to find out
<saki> oo...breezy badger
<Jucato> O.O
<saki> heya Jucato
<Jucato> you have a long upgrade path ahead of you....
<saki> ^_^ Didn't see you there
<Jucato> <Jucato> saki: "lsb_release -a" to find out ^_^
<saki> yeah I wasn't looking at the name
<saki> so how do I go about this?
<Jucato> breezy -> dapper first then dapper -> edgy
<Jucato> but from Dapper to Edgy, you need special instructions...
<Jucato> so generally, if you have backups...I would recommend just installing straight edgy...
<saki> mmm...kay?
<saki> I have no backups, but I can just goto Edgy?
<Jucato> nope. you can't go straight..  you have to upgrade to Dapper first
<saki> like without downloading the cd and reinstalling everything?
<saki> ight
<saki> how do I go about this
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> that's for Dapper to Edgy
<Jucato> for breezy to dapper...
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> saki: the Dapper to Edgy upgrade might be a bit bumpy. make sure you follow those instructions very carefully
<NeoChaosX> anybody here?
* Jucato watches as tumbleweeds roll by
<saki> yeah I am
<saki> 35mins till crackdown beta is released
* saki jumps for joy
<NeoChaosX> looks like an interesting game
<kub25> ppls
<kub25> i need little information
<saki> Tell us the reason for which  you ask assistance
<kub25> if i play a game and the computer stop responding
<kub25> what is the combination of keys
<kub25> to exit
<saki> reboot
<saki> xD
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> kub25: what kind of game is it?
<kub25> i tryed with Ctl+Alt+Del
<kub25> 3d Game
<saki> ctrl+alt+backspace will get you out to kdm/gdm
<kub25> i'm playing it with Wine
<saki> could be why its freezing up
<Jucato> hm..
<saki> V_V
<Jucato> kub25: Alt+Tab doesn't work anymore?
<kub25> nop
<Jucato> kub25: does the keyboard respond at all?
<kub25> nop
<Jucato> ok... not good...
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc no good?
<kub25> and somthimes KDE crashes, don't know why, but its not problem, nothing happend when it crash,..
<saki> what video card are you running?
<kub25> Radeon 9600
<saki> are you using the standard drivers?
<saki> or the ones from ATI?
<saki> or the ones from the hackers?
<kub25> ATI i think...
<saki> m'kay
<saki> you need to install the DRI drivers
<kub25> dunno i'm not installed
<saki> ATI doesn't like linux atm
<kub25> drivers.
<saki> it could be the cause for both types of crashes
<saki> so you're using the straight up drivers that came with kubuntu?
<kub25> yes
<saki> goto ati.com and get their linux drivers
<saki> and see if that helps
<kub25> ok
<saki> if not, theres a way to install DRI drivers which are way better atm
<saki> but its a pain in the neck
<kub25> I don't really know
<saki> ^_^ Its okay
<kub25> what is my edition of Kubuntu x64 or x 86
<saki> umm...?
<saki> which one did you install
<kub25> where i can chek it
<kub25> i don't remember
<Peruna> hello, is there a Bandwidth monitor for Kubuntu which shows how much I have downloaded/uploaded until now ?
<saki> Peruna: there are super karamba gadgets which will do that
<saki> ^_^
<Peruna> ok
<kub25> but i know my configuration, AMD Sempron 2Ghz 2600+ 64Bit...
<saki> Peruna: also ksystemmon does it too
<Lynoure> saki: I never felt my Radeon X600 was linux unfriendly. I do not do 3d games, but even 3d worked out of the box with dapper on this lappy
<saki> kub25: I do believe you have normal x86, because wine doesn't like 64bit
<saki> Lynoure: I know, but some others are really PMSing
<saki> especially the older ones
<Peruna> ok thnx saki
<saki> I've installed Edgy on a computer with a 9800pro and it was a biotch until I got better drivers installed
<saki> even nVidia cards should use the nVidia drivers over what comes out of the box for best performance
<Lynoure> It's annoying most graphic card makers do not release specs or open source drivers
<saki> ATI is supposed to be going open source
<saki> now that they've merged with AMD
<kub25> yes i think that is for good
<Lynoure> I'd be surprised.
<kub25> i need little help for KTorrent, and other torrent clients..
<kub25> i can download torrents from Internet , but not from my Local network, (invalid tracker response) :(
<saki> O_o
<Skrot-> Which version of ktorrent and which website?
<saki> you want to download a torrent from your network?
<Peruna> saki: I meant like showing "how much packet" you have downloaded ... not downloading
<kub25> yes
<kub25> it don't start to download
<saki> Peruna it does
<Skrot-> kub25: DHT or something?
<Peruna> saki the widget shows only speed
<saki> In System Monitor, the second tab third option is Network history
<kub25> yes yes
<saki> @-@
<Skrot-> kub25: But are you also trying to connect to a internet tracker?
<kub25> no
<kub25> i am using VPN to connect internet,
<kub25> when vpn ON local is down
<kub25> i can download from Inet, but from local network i cant, i see "stalled"
<Skrot-> kub25: Invalid tracker response usually means that the tracker doesn't like the info ktorrent is sending out
<Peruna> saki: oh KDE SYstem Guard doesn't have a tab like that
* saki is still trying to figure out why you are trying to torrent from a local source
<kub25> i've tryed also with Azueros or somth..
<saki> Peruna: try to install System Monitor
<Skrot-> kub25: That didn't work either?
<saki> gnome-system-monitor
<kub25> no, not work
<saki> it'll work in KDE
<saki> and shows you what you want
<Skrot-> kub25: Have you considered the tracker/other client to be the problem?
<Peruna> saki: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19441
<ademan> has anyone found that amarok's lyrc script doesn't work?  (Note: i'm on GNOME if that might possibly have something to do with it)
<Peruna> saki: you meant this ?
<Peruna> oooh
<saki> O_o not really
<saki> ^_^
<saki> just use sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<saki> or use your normal package manager
<Jucato> ademan: works here. do you have ruby installed (I think it's requiered)? check if the Lyrics script is running in Tools -> Script Manager
<Peruna> ok
<kub25> what did u mean?
<Skrot-> kub25: I can't answer pm
<kub25> ok
<kub25> tell me
<ademan> Jucato: yep i got ruby 1.8, and yeah i activated it in the script manager
<ademan> then i got an error that the script exited with error code 1
<Jucato> hm... strange.
<ademan> it failed on a connect() function, which is kind of wierd
<the-erm> :(
<Jucato> might want to ask in #amarok
<ademan> didn't know there was one :-)
<ademan> thanks
<kub25> is the problem in the tracker propably?
<Skrot-> kub25: When two differen torrent clients can't download a file it usually means the tracker is the problem or your settings (e.g the tracker doesn't support default ports 6881-6889), but since you're downloading from lan i have no idea
<saki> are they supposed to be fixing it where you can apt-get more than one thing at a time?
<kub25> ok, how i can change the ports??
<kub25> in KTorrent..
<Skrot-> Settings -> Configure Ktorrent -> Downloads -> Port:
<kub25> 10x ill try it
<kub25> and 1 more think, how to install .rpm packages?
<Skrot-> Download alien, and use it to convert them to .deb
<ForgeAus> does kpackage install .rpms?
<Jucato> !alien | kub25
<ubotu> kub25: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<franx> hi, im sorry to bother everyone but i have a nvidia driver question
<franx> some how i broke my nvidia drivers so im trying to fix it uo
<kub25> 10x bye
<franx> ive apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<ForgeAus> yeah if you have rpm and kpackage from adept you can use kpackage to install an rpm
<ForgeAus> generally its better to get a .deb or a .tar.gz if possible tho
<sleepy745> what kind of new eye candy features are in the new beryl version?
<max_> hi
<sleepy745> should i use adept to just upgrade?
<franx> and now when i reinstall nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-common wants to install it for 2.6.17-10-386 rather than -generic which is my uname -r
<the-erm> I'll try again ... I ran chown www-data:www-data /var -Rc I was trying to run chown www-data:www-data /var/www/ -Rc  anyone mind helping with a file list?
<Jucato> !beryl | sleepy745
<ubotu> sleepy745: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nodesert> hello from turkey
<nodesert> i m new about linux
<max_> i used ./configure than make and then install to (install) kde-theme. to remove all i should simply use "make remove"?
<max_> sorry for my bad english..
<sleepy745> but it doesn't tell me i I need to delete my old beryl or just upgrade over it, what do you think?
<max_> ...
<Jucato> sleepy745: it does tell you that people in #ubuntu-xgl would know about Beryl better
<Peruna> anyone here would like to help me install KBFX ?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install kbfx
<Jucato> ??
<Peruna> I want to install kbfx silk .. but I already have spinx version
<Peruna> is there a way to remove it first ?
<Jucato> how did you install spinx?
<Peruna> I think it came with 0.4.9.2 version
<Jucato> Peruna: hm... ok, how did you install kbfx?
<nodesert> did you try package manager to remove
<Peruna> I downloaded the package and used ./configure ..etc
<nodesert> make remove ?
<Peruna> Adept shows that I don't have kbfx installed
<Peruna> oh I will try that
<Jucato> err
<Jucato> make uninstall
<nodesert> or you can reinstall it then you can remove with apt-get
<Peruna> ok
<Jucato> but if and only if you kept the directory where you ran make
<nodesert> yes
<roniez> I am trying to mount my scandisk memory card. but its not automounted. and i know there is stuff on it. and i cant find it in fdisk -l
<roniez> anybody that can help me?
<Jucato> go into that directory (where you ran ./configure, make, make install) and run "make uninstall"
<Jucato> that was for Peruna
<trlpht> hi guys
<Peruna> Jucato : I will try it
<trlpht> and others
<Jucato> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Peruna> hi trlpht
<trlpht> so we are all kubuntu users ae?
<roniez> yea
<trlpht> cool... i'm waiting to replace it with opensuse... no offense
<trlpht> i've been using this for about 3 months though
<trlpht> its different
<roniez> i am trying to figure out how to mount my scandisk
<zakame> hi all
<Jucato> hi zakame!
<trlpht> mount your what?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<zakame> yo operator Jucato
<Jucato> hehe :)
<roniez> my scandisk
<zakame> anybody here gotten wlassistant to work nicely with resolvconf? :D
<roniez> u now memory sticks for cameras and phones..
<roniez> zakame: naw mine works good
<roniez> '
<trlpht> oh... sandisk or flash drive
<trlpht> tehee
<roniez> yea
<trlpht> normally its just ...
<trlpht> sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mnt
<roniez> should be.
<zakame> roniez: I assume wlassistant only
<roniez> but it aint working. :S
<roniez> zakame: : yeep
<trlpht> what is the error?
<nodesert> what kind of format is used on ur scandisk
<roniez> i tried to gregb sd from dev. but i only got ptysd and ttysd
<roniez> windows mobile fat16 i think
<roniez> its from my mda vario'
<trlpht> do you have a usb reader?
<roniez> its direct cscan disk reader
<roniez> ok mi just dmesg | tail
<roniez> and it founds ad card detected in ssocket 3
<roniez> [17182074.068000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<kub25> hey
<kub25> when i donwloaded the ATI drivers
<kub25> how to install the .run package??
<Peruna> Jucato : I used KBFX 0.4.9.3-20070117 with ./build.sh , and I got KBFX Spinx DEVEL istanlled , even though It should have been Silk
<trlpht> hi
<Jucato> Peruna: I'm not familiar with KBFX. but Silk might be the development version of KBFX. or you might have downloaded the wrong installer
<intelikey> does anyone know what kind of code or where linux would be leaving in  maybe bios    or disk io buffer or someplace ?   vidio card maybe....    that would be causing windows  lock up at boot time ?
<intelikey> acpi ?
<roniez> argh... i cant find it..
<Peruna> oh
<intelikey> every reboot from linux to windows windows will lock up while starting, with "protection error"   but if you power off then boot to windows never an error.    so i know for sure it is linux doing it.
<intelikey> i just don't know how or where
<intelikey> ?
<roniez> anybody think they can help? i can see that the kubuntu has detected the sd card but i cant find it in dev.
<DarkWizdom> anyone knows good soft for configuring videocard on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> DarkWizdom: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<intelikey> roniez sd card ?    dmesg | grep sd
<DarkWizdom> thanks
<intelikey> anybody got clues ?
<roniez> intelikey: yeep it detecteds it has been put in to socket 3
<roniez> [17183317.132000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<roniez> but when i go to /dev to see it i cant find anything with SD
<intelikey> roniez i'm not familear with sd cards, in fact not sure what an sd card is ?
<roniez> flash drive
<roniez> scandisk
<roniez> memory sticdks for cameras and some smart phones.
<intelikey> ok  and there is no /dev/sd* ?
<roniez> notpe
<roniez> roniez@laptop:/$ ls /dev/ | grep sd
<roniez> ptysd
<roniez> ttysd
<roniez> is what i get.
<intelikey> roniez ok you'll have to   sudo modprobe <correct_driver>
<roniez> and if i dont know it?
<roniez> the driver.
<intelikey> i'd start with   sudo -i      then  . /etc/bash_completion     then  modprobe sd[tab_key] 
<intelikey> maybe two tab-keys   should give a list    may not be in the list but that's where i'd start.
<intelikey> sudo -i
<roniez> yeaq
<intelikey>  . /etc/bash_completion
<roniez> done that.
<intelikey>  modprobe sd[tab_key] 
<roniez> root@laptop:~# modprobe sd
<roniez> sdhci   sdla    sd_mod
<intelikey> sd_mod
<intelikey> then look for the device again
<roniez> done.
<eeos> hi everybody!
<roniez> root@laptop:~# ls /dev/ | grep sd
<roniez> ptysd
<roniez> ttysd
<eeos> is there any alternative to XVIDCAP on kubuntu (possibly kde based)?
<roniez> thats it.
<intelikey> sdhci
<intelikey> then look for the device again
<francis> salut
<roniez> root@laptop:~# sdhci
<roniez> -bash: sdhci: command not found
<intelikey> modprobe that ^ of course
<roniez> root@laptop:~# modprobe sdhci
<roniez> root@laptop:~# sdhci
<roniez> -bash: sdhci: command not found
<intelikey> now look for the device     ls /dev/sd*
<roniez> nioe,
<roniez> nope* funkar inte.
<intelikey> root@laptop:~# modprobe sdla
<intelikey> now look for the device     ls /dev/sd*
<eeos> or any other way to capture what is going on an X-Widonw diplay? to prepare some training videos
<roniez> nothing there intelikey
<intelikey> roniez when you hit the correct driver it will make the device node and you can put the name of the driver in /etc/modules   so it will load each boot time
<intelikey> roniez is that usb ?
<roniez> nope
<roniez> directly a sd card.
<intelikey> k
<roniez> bah, i just have            x it when i am at my destination.
<roniez> i am heading to usa from holland.
<roniez> got a nice 12hr flight to look forward too...
<intelikey> you can also use     lshw | less
<unix_infidel> congrats, where you headed to?
<roniez> what does that doo?
<intelikey> to look at details of the device
<roniez> Austin, Texas.
<roniez> from Amsterdam.
<roniez> middle land in memphis.
<nodesert> i was in memphis last summer :D
<unix_infidel> roniez: ahh, austin.  While dutch girls are nice, you'll have a LOT of fun with Austin girls.
<intelikey> maybe the details will match something in /lib/modules/*/`uname -r`/*/    and you can modprobe that.  that's where all your modules are.
<roniez> pfft. screw dutch girls
<roniez> swedish girls all the way
<roniez> i am swedish man.
<unix_infidel> roniez: either way, you'll have a ball in austin
<Kabal> roniez: you're supposed to screw dutch girls hehe
<intelikey> guys.
<roniez> hehe kabal :D
<roniez>              description: Mass storage controller
<roniez>              product: PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<roniez> i found that ounder
<roniez> *-storage
<intelikey> try   modprobe pci[tab] 
<roniez> root@laptop:~# modprobe pci
<roniez> pci          pci200syn    pciehp       pci_hotplug  pcilynx      pcips2
<roniez> pci_hotplug?
<intelikey> the next line of that lshw output   ^  would be nice too
<roniez>   *-storage
<roniez>              description: Mass storage controller
<roniez>              product: PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<roniez>              vendor: Texas Instruments
<roniez>              physical id: 10.3
<roniez>              bus info: pci@00:10.3
<roniez>              version: 00
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* roniez was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (don't paste in here)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<intelikey> so ti something
<Jucato> apokryphos: oops.. sorry... :(
<apokryphos> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<roniez> argh... kk, where is the paste link?
<roniez> thx apokryphos
<intelikey> roniez    it
<roniez> What?
<intelikey>    ti  texas insterments     ti
<roniez> yea?
<roniez> what do i do with that?
<Mena> Friends If i had 2 Os One Xp and the other one is Kubuntu So if i log in Xp viruses would infect it the xp
<intelikey> modprobe ti[tab]    and see what you see
<the-only-real-sh> i cant change my desktop wallpaper anymore. why? and how to make it work again?
<apokryphos> Jucato: what for? :)
<Jucato> apokryphos: for not noticing even if I'm not /away...
<roniez> intelikey: i have a few there.
<apokryphos> Jucato: no worries, no-one ever watches all the time :P
<roniez> tifm_7xx1 tifm_sd tipar ti_usb_ tifm_core
<Jucato> apokryphos: thing is, I was... although staring blankly...
<intelikey> tifm_sd ?
<apokryphos> Jucato: 8)
<roniez> tried that still cant find it.
<intelikey> tifm_7xx1
<roniez> tried that also
<Jucato> apokryphos: more like  -_-
<intelikey> apokryphos might be able to answer how to get your sd card functioning roniez
<roniez> yea  will have to do it when i get back.
<roniez> or when i land.
<roniez> need to get moving in a bit. to the plane.
* Jucato notices that intelikey looooves to redirect/pipe questions 
<intelikey> Jucato no you just get the network questions cause you are the networking expert...
<roniez> its annoying me so much.
<roniez> trying to mount the sd card and i cant find it.
<roniez> even modprobed all of the info i can find.
<roniez> time to find some place to get some lunch.
<roniez> ttyl boys and girls
<intelikey> roniez well when you find the driver it will be so simple...
<intelikey> roniez ls -l /dev  | grep '10,' | grep 3
<eeos> is there any alternative to XVIDCAP on kubuntu (possibly kde based)? or any other way to capture X-Window display?
<gnomefreak> eeos: istanbul (it might be gtk though)
<eeos> gnomefreak thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<eeos> gnomefreak I would prefer it to intergrate with kde, but really i need to solve the problem
<intelikey> would someone                                               grep 'bin/lspci' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list                                                           please
<eeos> eeos@ubuntu:~$ grep 'bin/lspci' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<eeos> /var/lib/dpkg/info/pciutils.list:/usr/bin/lspci
<eeos> /var/lib/dpkg/info/pciutils.list:/bin/lspci
<eeos> eeos@ubuntu:~$
<intelikey> ty
<eeos> here it is intelikey
<Jucato> same results
<Jucato> here
<intelikey> tanks guys
<eeos> gnomefreak ach! it does install the entire gnome desktop!
<eeos> gnomefreak is there any kde based alternative to capture X-Window display?
<intelikey> does anyone have thoughts as to what kind of code, or where linux would be leaving code, that would be causing windows lock up at boot time ?     note that it only does it if i reboot from linux.   it doesn't on a cold start or a reboot from windows.    and it's consistant.
<Thehound> I hope somebody is here that can help
<Thehound> I selected the Radeon drivers in Kubuntu
<intelikey> doesn't look like it.
<Thehound> now it refuses to boot
<Thehound> I'm in windows
<Thehound> Linux not booting
<Thehound> how can I deselect those drivers?
<intelikey> "<Thehound> now it refuses to boot" i doubt that.   probably more like xorg not starting.
<Thehound> it gets to full bar
<Thehound> screen scrambles then freezes
<Thehound> soon as it's about to change display mode
<intelikey> yeah.   frame buffering going nuts.     boot to single and    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thehound> single?
<intelikey> yep single user mode
<Thehound> how? I can't get to login
<intelikey> rescue or failsafe might be the name in the boot menu
<eeos> Thehound restart in failsafe
<intelikey> you select it at boot time.
<eeos> Thehound uninstall the radeon driver
<Thehound> recovery mode? all that does is keep prompting me for my pass when I choose exit
<eeos> Thehound install the fglr driver
<Thehound> might be the driver again
<eMaX> hi all
<Thehound> I'll try
<eMaX> where does firefox store java applets he has downloaded?
<Thehound> once I can get in
<eeos> Thehound switch off and restart, then follow my instructions, I had the same problem
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Anybody here running a conroe or xeon processor?
<intelikey> does anyone have thoughts as to what kind of code, or where linux would be leaving code, that would be causing windows lock up at boot time ?     note that it only does it if i reboot from linux.   it doesn't on a cold start or a reboot from windows.    and it's consistant about it.     somebody that knows something about this ?
<intelikey> just a fix would be nice
<franx> hi there. i disables "nv" and now when i load my kubuntu i get this nvidia error :FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<franx> anyone know how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> eeos: i thought it was gtk :) but no not for kde im not sure. i would search in adept or terminal for one
<franx> hi there. i disables "nv" and now when i load my kubuntu i get this nvidia error :FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<franx> oops
<franx> sorry for the double paste
<franx> was an accident
<franx> meant for #nvidia =P
<apokryphos> franx: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<franx> cool ta
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aspedia> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<franx> hmmm
<franx> should i have this in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common "DISABLED_MODULES="nv""
<franx> some places say yes others no. i know it fails with it in
<franx> but succeeds if i leave it "" blank
<intelikey> franx are you not happy with the driver ?
<aspedia> I want to update mysql server from 5.0.22 to mysql-server 5.0.27. What is the best way to do it?
<intelikey> !mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.24a-9 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<intelikey> !mysql-server feisty
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.32-2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 80 kB
<intelikey> don't know .
<kub25> hi ppls
<franx> no im happy with it. im just confused why when i followed the instructions on the ubuntu website i didnt end up with a nvidia.ko file
<franx> just wondering if anyone else ended up with one using apt-get to install nvidia drivers
<franx> heck it might be just fine to leave the restricted file with no disabling of 'nv'
<kub25> Someone know how to install ATI drivers, i've downloaded it, its .run file, how to instal it?
<franx> im just trying to get some feedback thats all
<intelikey> i use the free "generic" nv so i couldn't tell ya
<intelikey> kub25 sh file.run
<kub25> i also have .rpm pakage how to install it?
<intelikey> dont
<intelikey> what is the package ?
<intelikey> kub25 ?
<kub25> can i install driver x86_64 on x64 machine?
<kub25> i mean
<intelikey> yes
<kub25> ok
<intelikey> but you need to be running the 64bit system
<aspedia> how can I search and install in / via backports using apt?
<intelikey> you use the driver for the OS
<intelikey> aspedia if backports is enabled in the /etc/apt/sources.list     sudo apt-get install packagename
<intelikey> apt will automatically select the latest version.
<kub25> ok, i've installed the ATI driver, now do i need to configure it?
<intelikey> !ati | kub25
<ubotu> kub25: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aspedia> okay then I will have backports software? there is no need to define apt to use packports?
<kub25> i've installed it
<intelikey> then why are you asking ?
<aspedia> something like apt-cache search backports mysql ?
<intelikey> aspedia apt will automatically select the latest version it can find in ALL the enabled repos.
<kub25> becouse i think i need to configure it, nvm i'm now reading the website that botu gived me, i think i have to do alot of things..
<intelikey> aspedia you may need to sudo apt-get update    to update apts package database before you install
<intelikey> !ati | kub25
<ubotu> kub25: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aspedia> ah, okay. so mysql 5.0.22 is the latest version I can install via apt?
<aspedia> but I need mysql 5.0.27
<intelikey> if that's what it found then yes.
<aspedia> I have to uninstall mysql 5.022 and compile 5.0.27 from source?
<kub25> ubotu i'm reading it, i am trying now to configure my driver
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<intelikey> aspedia if you have to have it you have to have it.    install build-essential and get the source code and build it
<intelikey> aspedia you did notice that later versions are out  5.0.32-2 is in (feisty)
<aspedia> our developers are wanting 5.0.27
<intelikey> could it be that my ram is not getting flushed on reboot ?   just trash in the ram causing a "protection fault" ?
<eeos> gnomefreak nothing, istanbul does not even want to start on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> eeos: should run on kde as long as you isntalled the gtk libs that istanbul depends on
<eeos> gnomefreak I installed all the gtk libs, but still get the error ImportError: No module named gconf
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> eeos: not sure than sorry
<intelikey> and gconf is installed ?
<intelikey> !gconf2
<ubotu> gconf2: GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 276 kB
<gnomefreak> intelikey: istanbul doesnt depend on it
<gnomefreak> :(
<eeos> gnomefreak got it! I was missing the python <-> gconf bindings
<gnomefreak> eeos: can you give me the exact names
<eeos> gnomefreak that is bad, because the apt-get should know istanbul depends on them and load them
<gnomefreak> eeos: its not listed as a depend thats why i need the exact name of what you needed to install
<eeos> gnomefreak yes I know, but give me time! :P here it is  python-gconf 2.16.0 - 0ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> edgy?
<intelikey> !python-gconf
<ubotu> python-gconf: Python bindings for GConf2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 236 kB
<intelikey> yep
<eeos> gnomefreak kubuntu 6.10
<gnomefreak> ty
<kub25> Some help.. How to change my Desctop rezolution??
<intelikey> ctrl+alt++
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+-
<intelikey> but that may not be what you want.
<eeos> gnomefreak the other bug in the repositoy is that xdvicap is not in it :P even if a perfectly working package is available on sourceforge
<gnomefreak> eeos: xvidcap?
<gnomefreak> thats not a bug
<gnomefreak> eeos: add a comment to htis bug saying that it is like this for you also please https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/81114
<eeos> gnomefreak I know it is not a bug, I was teasing. But it should really be in the repository because the developers have aprepared a deb working ackage with the right dependencies.
<soeren> weather
<gnomefreak> chilly and foggy
<eeos> how do you restart the sound server on kubuntu killin all application which are using it? my sound server is stuck!
<Jucato> killall artsd
<Jucato> then run artsd again
<Jucato> or...
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato forgot if there's a GUI option for that
<Tm_T> dcop artsd default restart?
* genii sips a coffee
<intelikey> gnomefreak  http://pastebin.ca/325603
<Tm_T> I don't know what are dcop calls to it, don't use it at all.
<Jucato> Tm_T: there's no dcop for arts
<Tm_T> Damned.
<Tm_T> Oh well, can't always know everything. ;)
<intelikey> Jucato there is a gui for that   kmenu system sound   i think
<gnomefreak> intelikey: dapper?
<intelikey> yes
<Jucato> Tm_T: oh it has... I just don't have arts installed
<gnomefreak> thats why
<intelikey> gnomefreak it's the istanbul bug confirmed in dapper
<Tm_T> Jucato: =)
<eeos> call to artsd failed
<Tm_T> eeos: Then just kill it.
<intelikey> gnomefreak look at the list  and the fact that nothing "gconf" is installed
<gnomefreak> intelikey: edgy lost most of those depends
<Thehound> now I get as far as login screen
<eeos> Tm_T nothing cannot even kill it
<Thehound> then when I try to login it flashes back
<gnomefreak> intelikey: yours wants to install it edgy  and feisty dont
<intelikey> python-gconf is not in the list
<eeos> Tm_T it flashes back
<Jucato> eeos: did you try "killall artsd" or killing it in ksysguard?
<eeos> Jucato tried even killall artsd
<intelikey> gnomefreak python-gconf is not in the list
<Thehound> does this OS support an x1950PRO?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: gconf is
<daniele_> where i can find unrar?
<Thehound> or am I just wasting time?
<eeos> Jucato the blooming thing is repeating the same sound line (1 sec) forever
<intelikey> yes but you may already have it installed   i didn't
<gnomefreak> intelikey: if you install it it should run fine on dapper
* gnomefreak dont have it installed
<eeos> !python-gconf
<ubotu> python-gconf: Python bindings for GConf2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 236 kB
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show istanbul will show you the depends
<Thehound> am I going to have to format?
<Thehound> I still can't login
<eeos> nothing, cannot stop this sound
<intelikey> eeos do     dpkg -l | grep gconf      and see if anything besides the python on shows
<intelikey> one
<intelikey> Thehound can you boot the live CD ?
<Thehound> I don't know
<eeos> ii  gconf                                      1.0.9-7.1                            GNOME configuration database system. (daemon
<eeos> ii  gconf2                                     2.16.0-0ubuntu1                      GNOME configuration database system (support
<eeos> ii  gconf2-common                              2.16.0-0ubuntu1                      GNOME configuration database system (common
<eeos> ii  libgconf11                                 1.0.9-7.1                            GNOME configuration database system librarie
<eeos> ii  libgconf2-4                                2.16.0-0ubuntu1                      GNOME configuration database system (shared
<eeos> ii  libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0                    0.8.12-4ubuntu1                      GConf support for GStreamer
<eeos> ii  python-gconf                               2.16.0-0ubuntu6                      Python bindings for GConf2
<eeos> eeos@ubuntu:~$
<Thehound> screen flashes when I login on my install and I get the login screen back
<gnomefreak> intelikey: here are the depends for it http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/index.php
<gnomefreak> eeos: use pastebin please
<intelikey> ok you had gconf installed and it still didn't work.
<genii> gnomefreak Thx
<Jucato> !pastebin | eeos
<ubotu> eeos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eeos> gnomefreak sorry, I am trying to sort the server audio, it s drivig me mad!
<eeos> Jucato sorry!
<eeos> Jucato gnomefreak this noise is awul! I reboot! brb!
<Thehound> so what do I want to do with live cd? it doesn't allow me to change from an eye bleeding 60 hz
<Thehound> that's why I tried these drivers in the first place
<intelikey> gnomefreak is that a joke ?
<intelikey> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/index.php <<<
<gnomefreak> no joke at all
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/325606
<intelikey> so it's depends are  ""
<gnomefreak> sorry wrong window :(
<Thehound> so where do I go from here?
<Thehound> I want my machine to boot
<Thehound> now it actually boots but won't login
<genii> Someone just gave me this floppy disk to smartmedia adapter. anyone know if there is support for this thing? Fujifilm FD-
<genii> FD-A2 even
<Thehound> I need to get that machine up
<Thehound> somehow
<Thehound> so frustrating
<Thehound> how do I reset everything to default
<Thehound> whatever that is
<Thehound> so I can at least login again
<intelikey> gnomefreak http://pastebin.ca/325614   dapper.
<Thehound> this is going nowhere. I'll have to tell my admins it'll take me a bit to recover my data
<intelikey> still no python-gconf
<eeos> hi there!
<gnomefreak> intelikey: on dapper?
<intelikey> yes dapper.
<Thehound> so how do I get my machine to boot again?
<eeos> Thehound do you still have the problems with the drivers?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: seems to have changed alot. not sure why its grabbing it for you but it doesnt on edgy or feisty
<Thehound> yes!
<Thehound> even after the lines
<Thehound> now I get to the login screen
<eeos> Thehound good
<Thehound> but when I login, it goes back to login
<Thehound> after some flashes
<Thehound> so I still can't get into linux
<gnomefreak> intelikey: one of your depnds depends on it im sure
<gnomefreak> where ours doesnt
<eeos> Thehound do you have important data in your kde installtion or is a fresh install?
<Thehound> replacable data
<Thehound> but the initial install would let me change screen res
<Thehound> what supports an x1950
<Thehound> starting to hate my card
<Thehound> would not*
<eeos> Thehound what on earth is x1950?
<Thehound> ATI Radeon x1950PRO XGE
<Thehound> the driver you suggested got me stuck at 640x480 60 hz
<eeos> Thehound what version of drivers do you have?
<Thehound> or someone
<Thehound> tried off the repository
<Thehound> the fsgl or something
<Thehound> what was suggested here
<genii> fglrx
<eeos> Thehound go here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Thehound> yes that's it
<Thehound> now those have me locked out
<Thehound> right now
<eeos> Thehound which "those"?
<Thehound> fglrx
<genii> Thehound You can always try a safe driver to at least get to the desktop egain. vesa for instance
<Thehound> was going to try those that you just linked
<Thehound> but I can't login
<eeos> Thehound  go here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html and dowload ATI binaries
<eeos> Thehound your card seems to be a very last generation
<genii> Thehound This can be done from a console login. the login manager should have this option actually
<Thehound> how would I download them to my nix install?
<Thehound> I have the installer package
<eeos> Thehound sudo rm -fR /home/username/.kde could help but only if you have a backup of the kde configuration.
<Thehound> but at 640x480 I can't see the bottom
<eeos> Thehound login in a text console
<soulrider> hey everyone, im trying ot do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it sais "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<Thehound> but won't I need to download the drivers?
<Thehound> before running them
<genii> Thehound The vesa driver is installed by default, so it is already there. What you would need to do is login to a console. then use a command line editor to change the line in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf which reads fglrx  to read vesa instead.
<Thehound> and how do I use .rpm
<soulrider> Thehound: rpm is a nono
<genii> Not a good idea to use rpm format, it is not the native package format
<soulrider> but you can use Alien to make it into a deb
<genii> ymmv with rpms
<Thehound> the link he just gave is .rpm
<Thehound> oh boy need to remember these lines between boots
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<eeos> Thehound yes you need to download them unless you have already downloaded them.
<eeos> gnomefreak I added my comment to you bug report
<genii> Thehound At any rate, the simplest way without a complete reinstall and so on is as I said. Just login to a console session with your usual name/password. Then if yu have an editor such as nano for instance, run it as root with   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     then look for where it has the offending driver name and change it to the safe one of vesa instead. Save and exit. Then run sudo...
<genii> ...dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and you should be able to log in after to the desktop again.
<genii> Bleh chatzilla not showing he left already LOL
<eeos> genii are you sure? if the problem are the drivers as he sais how would that solve it? he would only be able to use it in vesa mode.
<genii> eeos Since he cannot even get into his desktop at the moment, to change it from there becomes much easier when you can get into it first
<eeos> genii i understood he could get into text console mode. genii have you tried compiling the new 8.32.5 drivers from ati?
<genii> eeos As I understand there is no compiling of ATI drivers, since they only supply binary files
<eeos> genii yes, I meant packaging sorry, trying to do two thing at once. :P
<genii> Well, the link ubotu gives normally works for most people to install the binaries
<genii> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> eg ^
<genii> My old AIW 8500DV  installed without incident this way
<eeos> genii thanks I knew that. The point is we are experiencing serious and serial problems with kubuntu 6.10 or laptops, which could be connected to graphic drivers (=most likely)
<genii> Yes, there is some acpi issue which may also affect some video cards, as I undersatnd it
<eeos> genii do you think we should have the acpi installed?
<genii> eeos Well, for laptops it makes some sense to have power saving of some sort. For most desktop systems i'd say no however
<eeos> genii we only have acpi package installed
<karmikaze> is there any other x font viewer apart from xfontsel??
<karmikaze> xfontsel doesnt even have 1/3 of the fonts on my system
<frojnd> why cant I eject cd?
<karmikaze> is it still mounted?
<frojnd> I cant by clicking on cd and eject
<frojnd> dont know
<frojnd> looks like device is busy or something
<Jucato> frojnd: right-click on the cd icon in Storage Media?
<frojnd> yes?
<Jucato> select Eject?
<frojnd> but there is no "eject" on the right click
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> ok, in Konqueror type in the location bar: media:/
<frojnd> if I do that I see the title of cd
<Jucato> frojnd: right-click on the CD icon and try ejecting again
<frojnd> there isnt any eject
<frojnd> but its mounted..
<frojnd> .as far as It says
<Jucato> huh? still no eject option?
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> I found eject
<frojnd> but nothing happened
<frojnd> :S
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> something must still be using the CD in the background
<frojnd> yep..
<frojnd> I would kill those process if Id knew how
<Jucato> try closing all Konqueror windows/processes
<frojnd> and than in the desktop eject ?
<Jucato> if you can still see the icon on the desktop
<renato> Hi I could use some help with ddclient used behind an adsl modem/router, anybody can lend me a helping hand?
<kub25> Somone know how to install Cyrylic Keyboard??
<renato> I believe the modem's NAT service is messing things up for me
<genii> Try to portforward 53
<renato> kub25: I am already connected, my problem is to use a dynamic DNS for faking a "static" IP when I do not have one
<ubuntu> Hello all , can someon pease help me with a kubuntu install?
<kub25> yes yes :)
<ubuntu> talking to me?
<ubuntu> kub?
<kub25> yes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> here is my deal
<kub25> i'm listning:)
<ubuntu> I am trying to insall using the latest kubuntu release
<kub25> 6.10?
<ubuntu> but my install stalls at the point when it trys to read the "mirror"
<kub25> hahaha
<kub25> me too
<kub25> i haved the same problem
<kub25> and it stuck on 2%
<ubuntu> *grins*
<genii> specify a different mirror
<kub25> all you have to do is to wait :)
<ubuntu> u cant
<ubuntu> there is only one mirros
<ubuntu> it seems to be hardcoded into the cd
<kub25> ubuntu u have only to wait, its alot of time, but it will work:)
<genii> Normally it should try and put one that is regional
<ubuntu> I have tried to look for a sources.list file on the target but found none
<genii> So if for instance you live somewhere not in US but just hit enter for all the defaults etc it will be retrieving from a repo pretty far off
<kub25> ubuntu i've installed my Kubuntu around 4 hours, exactly for this mirror
<ubuntu> hmmmm interesting
<ubuntu> i see
<ubuntu> maybe it would work but I dont understand why I cant just manually choose a mirror
<kub25> i don't know
<genii> Normally you can by interrupting it then going back a step or 2 to specify
<ubuntu> tried that
<kub25> i alredy tried all thngs:)
<kub25> and finaly just i've watched TV around 4 hours and when i back Kubuntu 6.10 was installed (^_^)
<slyfox> ANyone here uses Kweather?
<ubuntu> I guess I could just do a server install and then install the kubuntu-desktop pkg?
<slyfox> I always get an error with Kweather - station not found ?
<ubuntu> apparently u can choose mirrors when use the server version > http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu610-edgy-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<genii> Normally what I'm doing is the 6.06 server lamp install which is text. If it fails on the repo it lets you go back and specify which url. then after I do something like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  or xubuntu-desktop
<kub25> ubuntu can i upgrate programs and install pkgs for server??
<ubuntu> actually i lies
<ubuntu> 8lied
<ubuntu> *lied
<kub25> what?
<ubuntu> it doenst let u choose
<renato> anybody has any experience with ddclient?
<kub25> i already know that :))
<ubuntu> the server install also uses its own mirror
<genii> The server install for me wants to pick this slow archive for me so i unplug the network cord which kills it. Then I can go back on the menu system to specify an archive
<ubuntu> really?
<ubuntu> I tried to do that with the kubuntu cd but didnt work
<ubuntu> really want a work around that i can use with the kubuntu cd
<genii> I am always changing the url from ca.archive.ubuntu.com   to debian.yorku.ca
<ubuntu> can u do this with teh kubuntu cd?
<ubuntu> hmmm what If I install without a network cable plugged in?
<genii> It needs to see the network unless you want to manually specify it
<slyfox> What is the difference between Request Uninstall and Request Purging ?
<genii> purging cleans out all the configuration files also
<ubuntu> kub25: u in china?
<kub25> lol
<kub25> no
<kub25> Why u r asking??
<slyfox> SO no one here uses Kweather ?
<ubuntu> cuz u said u had the same prob
<kub25> well i'm Bulgarian (^_^)
<kub25> i've installed Kubuntu from DVD
<kub25> and my network was unpluged
<kub25> becouse i use VPN to connect the network:)
<genii> slyfox I prefer the forecastfox enhanced extension for firefox
<visik7> kub25: what kindoftunnel ?
<slyfox> genii: Yeah, I think I'll get that one instead. But it is a shame that Kweather is not working in Kubuntu - just in geenral
<animimotus> Hi. Someone know how to sort lines in a file.txt alphabeticaly ? with kate is it possible ?
<kub25> VPN dunno what tunnel i have  script, it was wroted from my friend
<kub25> vpn use router
<kub25> my vpn uses router IP to connect, username, password... and i am connected
<genii> slyfox Yes, I agree
<genii> slyfox Perhaps this will help:  http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15457/kweather-unknown-station.html
<slyfox> genii: Cool. Thank you.
<genii> :) Hope it works
<kub25> ganii where r u from?
<genii> kub25: I'm in Toronto, Canada
<genii> Well, time to start commute to work LOL ... have fun
* genii wanders out
<jason__> hi everyone
<kub25> Somone can tell me an Good working Http server (Kubuntu 6.10)
<jason__> do i want my primary group to be: admin?
<jason__> trying to est up accounts for my kids.   i want them to be able to do nothing basically :P
<Jucato> jason__: just make a separate account for them and don't include them in the admin group
<Daisuke_Ido> then i'm going to go out on a limb here and say you don't want them in admin
<jhutchins> :sudo
<jhutchins> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> jason__: That doc explains how to add sudo permissions, which you don't want to do.
<Jucato> ??
<jhutchins> jason__: You don't want your primary group to be admin, but you do want to be a member.
<jhutchins> You don't want regular users (your kids) to be members of admin.
<Jucato> the primary/first account is automatically a member of admin. any subsequent accounts made don't have any defualt groups
<kub25> Somone can tell me an Good working Http server (Kubuntu 6.10)
<Jucato> kub25: what do you mean?
<kub25> i have website (php files) i need web server
<kub25> http server on port 80
<kub25> ..
<Jucato> ah.. beyond my knowledge...
<Jucato> apache seems to be a favorite choice
<jhutchins> kub25: You'll find the most documentation and support for apache.
<kub25> i tryed it but don't wan to start:(
<jhutchins> kub25: What error does it give you?
<kub25> when i type apache in "run command" the apache don't appear
<KennethP> kub25: Fire up adept and enter web server and pick your choice
<KennethP> kub25: omitting the space between web and server gives you even better choices...
<kub25> ok i've installed aolserver4
<kub25> but how to start it??
<jl> ha
<jhutchins> kub25: Perhaps you would do well to read up on running a web server before you launch one on the net.
<jhutchins> It's not just point and click.
<kub25> what i have to read ?
<kub25> i've readed the info in Adept manager...
<Jucato> O.o
<kub25> i need to run it but don't know how :(
* Jucato thinks running a "safe and secure" web server and putting it online needs a bit of knowledge...
<soulrider> hi eveyrone :)
<jhutchins> kub25: Start with http://tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/WWW-HOWTO/WWW-HOWTO-6.html , then read the manuals at http://apache.org
<Gimmy> Salve
<Gimmy> salve
<Gimmy> c-[ nessuno_
<Gimmy> help me> i want to install xgl on kubuntu
<duzzolo> hi
<duzzolo> any italian?
<duzzolo> for help
<Emil7156> hello
<Forge> from inside konqueror is there any way to execute a root command?
<Forge> like copying a file?
<Forge> (if you didn' tuse kdesu to start it)
<Emil7156> I need help to connect to my wlan connection
<Emil7156> I find the wlan network but get connection failed all the time
<Forge> I need to copy the firefox script for seamonkey
<Emil7156> in the walan assistant manager
<Forge> erm link actualy
<Forge> (symbolic or whatever)
<php-freak> hey guys how do i get my ip information through the shell / terminal I forgot
<chavo> php-freak, ifconfig
<Emil7156> someone?
<Emil7156> can I get an errormessage or something when I try to connect to my wlan, right now it just says "Connection failed"
<Emil7156> but not what's wrong
<VSpike> I did "kdesu kate /etc/xinetd.conf" from a shell, and kate crashed and my panel disappeared too.  How can I get it back?
<chavo> VSpike, hit alt-F2 and run kicker from there
<VSpike> Ahh kicker.. thanks, that was the piece of info I needed.  I was thinking "kpanel" for some reason
<VSpike> chavo: much better.. thanks!
<chavo> np
<Mater> hi, do any of you know about a mp3 to mp4 converter for kde?
<renato> anybody know how to "expose" to the internet a computer behind an adsl modem/router/nat?
<Forge> wow zsnes is even better under linux!
<Forge> or at least feels it
<ravermeister> hello, i have updatet from kde 3.5.4 to 3.5.5 and now when i try to login in, nothing happens until i restart x and login with username and password again
<ravermeister> im using kubuntu dapper
<ravermeister> anybody an idea about this problem?
<ravermeister> i asked in the kde irc chat
<ravermeister> and they told me i should ask here..,.
<namai> Hi guys. I am newb. Could you help me? :)
<kkosmo> how
<kkosmo> maybe we can
<namai> How to automaticaly start DSL connection on boot up?
<kkosmo> go to kcontrol
<kkosmo> soorry
<kkosmo> to konqueror
<kkosmo> go to folder
<namai> yes...
<kkosmo> /home/yourusername/.kde/Autostart
<kkosmo> and put in there you script
<kkosmo> and it up automaticly
<namai> Where is that script?
<Jucato> kkosmo: ???
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> yes
<Jucato> namai: is it PPPoE DLS?
<Jucato> DSL*
<namai> Yes...
<kkosmo> ooo you dont have script
<kkosmo> ooo
<Camile> Does pon dsl-provider command is ok?>
<Camile> Is*
<Jucato> namai: run "sudo pppoeconf" in Konsole, follow the setup, then you'll be asked if you want to start connect at boot
<Camile> Yes
<Camile> I did that once
<duzzolo> help
<Ayabara> is there a prebuilt version of krusader 1.8 somewhere out there?
<ryy> Hi, I am new to linux and to it seems as though it takes longer to load web pages in linux than in windows.  Firefox displays loading <url> for a significant amount of time on the bottom left corner.  Then it displays loading <outside/advertisment url>.  And then it displays the pages.  Why does it take so long to look up pages. Is this normal?
<Tm_T> ryy: Firefox can be bit slow, but my experience is that there's no significant speed differences between OS's.
<Camile_> How to turn on autimaticaly on boot up?
<Camile_> Last time it didint work,
<ryy> Do notice a delay when it says looking up such and such page?
<Ayabara> anyone using krusader, or should I just change my habits? ;-)
<ryy> However once a webpage is opened it does not take a long time to get to another page of the same domain.
<Camile_> I'm tired of using sudo pppoecont..:/
<firecrotch> ryy... I would blame that on your ISP
<MinceR> hi
<MinceR> kmail moves mail from the maildir to its own inbox (and it should just leave them there); kde folks say i should ask about it here.
<jhutchins> ryy: It sounds like you might have a DNS problem.
<jhutchins> kde people always blame the distro.
<ryy> How can I find out?
<MinceR> i know
<MinceR> just checking. :>
<guglielf> hi, i need a usenet reader, any advice?
<jhutchins> ryy: dns benchmarking is difficult; you can try things like host and dig, or try changing the DNS servers you point to.
<Camile_> Can anyone help me?/
<firecrotch> ryy: does this happen only for sites that you are going to for the very first time, or for sites you go to frequently as well?
<jhutchins> MinceR: You can tell kmail what kind of directory folders are in the setup.  It should respect the maildir, but it's done so less easily as it's grown.
<ryy> What are host and dig? how can I change my dns server?
<ryy> it happens to sites that I go to frequently.
<MinceR> that's ugly
<jhutchins> ryy: Host and dig are bindutils programs to query the DNS system directly.
<jhutchins> In order to change which server you're using, you have to know how you're setting that.
<jhutchins> ryy: Do you get your IP directly from your ISP via DHCP?
<klesta> hey guys, I've got a problem, Adept keep saying that everythink is installed. For example gcc. But when I type gcc in console, It says "command not found"
<ryy> Yes I get my ip via DHCP.
<kub25> Hey Someone please help ME, i've installed Apache 2 web server for linux, i've readed alot ubuntu stuff for installing and starting it and now, when i type my ip, it Just can't see my website, somthing more, i can't see any website, ERROR 404 page not forun,...
<kub25> i mean
<kub25> only the websites in my IP
<kub25> ..
<firecrotch> kub25: Do you have any pages in your web accessible directory?
<kub25> Yes i have
<firecrotch> is this your PC that you're using as a server, or is it a machine that is dedicated to being a server?
<kub25> this is My PC, and its dedicated to be a server
<firecrotch> kub25: are you behind a router?
<kub25> yes
<kub25> VPN
<jhutchins> kub25: Are the pages accessible using lynx or links on the localhost?
<kub25> but i'm trying to acces the page first from my Local IP
<renato> do you guys know a ssh client program that let's me specify a proxy serer?
<jhutchins> kub25: Have you read the www howto at tldp.org?
<kub25> yes
<renato> for linux I meant
<kub25> and yes
<kub25> they are accesible
<kub25> from localhost
<jhutchins>  kub25:  Are your files owned by an appropriate user, and do they have the correct permissions?
<kub25> i think yes
<jhutchins> If they are accessible via localhost, but not from other computers within the subnet, the server may not be listening on it's external IP.
<Ayabara> I run ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 6000. Should I install anything other than the default display drivers? Could it help me with performance when playing videos?
<jhutchins> (I am not familiar with the default settings for apache on ubuntu.)
<kub25> well
<jhutchins> Ayabara: Not being a del dealer, I don't know the specs for an Inspirion 6000.  What video chipset does it use?
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: What graphics card?
<kub25> 127.0.0.1 work 192.168.214.158 (my local IP adders ) not work
<jhutchins> kub25: even from the same PC?
<kub25> yes
<jhutchins> kub25: Sounds like apache is listening on localhost only then.
<Eruantalon> try ping 192.168.214.158
<kub25> how to change this?
<Ayabara> jhutchins, Eruantalon, ATI X300 I think it is called
<jhutchins> Read the docs and the comments for the config files about what IP to listen to.
<jhutchins> Ayabara: the X300 should be fully supported by the native drivers.
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: Yes you would get a significant added performance but ati drivers stink.
<Ayabara> jhutchins, Eruantalon, Radeon Mobility M300 it says
<Ayabara> jhutchins, Eruantalon, hm. not the same answers from you guys :-)
<jhutchins> Ayabara: WEll, I may be wrong.
<kub25> Eruantalon i've tryed PING
<jhutchins> I was thinking x300, which you said at first, which I believe is supported.
<kub25> that is result 64 bytes from 192.168.214.158: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<MargaRamos> hola
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: His is right in saying that it is supported butthe ati closeddrivers(fglrx) is to my experience not very stable and a bitch to install.
<pgdown> anyone have trouble fastforwarding with VLC?
<jhutchins> !ati | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ayabara> Eruantalon, does that mean that your advice is also to keep the default drivers?
<Eruantalon> i don't know. Supposedly the drivers are more stable with newer cards... I only have an 9100...
<Eruantalon> That didn't work at all with the closed driver
<Ayabara> Eruantalon, jhutchins, ok. I guess I will stay with the open driver for now. thanks for the input
<eeos> Ayabara what is your card?
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: Anywars read the link that was given to you, should have good information.
<Ayabara> eeos, Radeon Mobility M300
<jhutchins> According to the howto, that one needs to be compiled from source.
<Ayabara> Eruantalon, reading as we speak :-)
<eeos> Ayabara I have a mobility X700 working with fglrx driver, but they are less than good really
<Ayabara> eeos, three makes a rule. I'll stick with the open ones :-)
<MargaRamos> hola
<MargaRamos> m podeis ayudar
<eeos> Ayabara :(
<Jucato> !es | MargaRamos
<ubotu> MargaRamos: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<MinceR> bye
<ubuntu> hihihi
<Ayabara> eeos, sad that I'm sticking with open source drivers? ;-)
<eeos> Ayabara no, sad that there is nothing working better. I had a go at the ope source ones, the best I can get was a blank screen
<eeos> Ayabara :(:(:(:( as far as I am concerned the manufacturer should be compelled by law to produce os driver :P
<kub25> Someone know how to run ProcessTable - KDE System Guard as root??
<eeos> kub25 try sudo ksysguard
<Eruantalon> kdesu ksysguard
<Ayabara> eeos, aha. I thought the fglrx was better for you. sorry :-)
<pgdown> use kdesu ksysguard
<Ayabara> eeos, I can't get this right, can I...
<kub25> 10x eeos it work 10X!
<eeos> kub25 yw
<eeos>  Ayabara X700 works only with the fglrx, but not particularly well (frozen xorg server on log off for example)
<extern> x700 works excellently for me
<Eruantalon> it is sad really ati really had something to gain from opensourcing their drivers as opposed to nvidia that have a lot of their magic in the drivers
<Ayabara> eeos, ok. I think mine works ok, and glxinfo outputs direct rendering: yes. I was just curious if I could do better :-)
<eeos> Eruantalon as far as I am concerned they should both be compelled to open source their drivers
<eeos> extern it depends on the hardware you have around it as well
<Eruantalon> eeos: Well yeah. At least one of them.. Then perhaps market forces would take care of the rest
<eeos> Eruantalon indeed
<extern> maybe
<jhutchins> If anybody bothered to check for OS hardware support before buying, it might make a difference to the manufacturers.  As it is though, people buy first then complain.
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: Which driver are you using now?
<Eruantalon> jhutchins: Or they are using the computer they have had for the last 3-4 years where they didn't have a clue... :-)
<eeos> jhutchins as you probably know, often you cannot chose the hardware you have to get on with
<Ayabara> Eruantalon, the default one from my install
<Eruantalon> the ati one?
<Eruantalon> I forget waht is the default. As i recall there is closed ati, open ati and mesa or something?
<Ayabara> Eruantalon, xorg.conf says "ati"
<Eruantalon> Ayabara: ok thanks
<bkudria> can someone help figure out why fuse/sshfs isn't working?  I run "sshfs remotehost: ~/Media/Server/", and i get the error: "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied".  What's going on?  How can i fix this?
<firecrotch> bkudria: I think you have to be root to do that... try "sudo sshfs remotehost: ~/Media/Server/"
<Ayabara> anyone know if krusader 1.8 beta1 is available in some repository?
<firecrotch> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<firecrotch> Doesn't seem to be, Ayabara, unless it's in some unofficial repo
<Ayabara> firecrotch, I'll just have to wait then :-)
<firecrotch> Ayabara: or build it from source :)
<bkudria> firecrotch: everything i've read says i can do it as a normal user, i just have to be part of the fuse group (i am).  using sudo doesn't let me use my private key.  attempting to execute 'fusermount' gives me the same permission denied error, although the permissions seem to be fine!
<Ayabara> firecrotch, I tried, but I got an error on italian user manuals, and from my googling it seemed that's "the way it is"
<Yuma> Hi there.
<firecrotch> Ayabara: do they have a .deb or an rpm for it?
<cntb> \o how to back up MBR with dd from rescueshell from alternateCD ?
<Ayabara> firecrotch, there are RPMs for SUSE and openSUSE
<Yuma> Anyone had trouble with "frets on fire"?
<firecrotch> Ayabara: you could try using alien to turn it into a deb, then install the deb with dpkg -i
<Yuma> I doesn't start because it can't get the right resolution.
<melange> where do I get "module-assistant
<Yuma> But I'm pretty sure I have everything of the graphic card ok.
<melange> "
<cntb> any ideas guys ?
<cntb> \o how to back up MBR with dd from rescueshell from alternateCD ?
<firecrotch> Ayabara: Is that working out for you?
<fabrizio_> come si f a svuotare il file ceh contiene i processi in corso di kubuntu....
<fabrizio_> ??
<benjamin> quesque tu raconte
<KennethP> is it normal to have both aht0 and wifi0 running simultaneosly with the same mac-adress?
<benjamin> ? XD
<benjamin> Oo
<benjamin> i'm french
<benjamin> and you?
<fabrizio_> come si f a svuotare il file ceh contiene i processi in corso di kubuntu....
<kristina> hi, which beryl blugin is it exactly that shows me the window preview on mouse over in kicker?
<firecrotch> KennethP: I would assume so... it's like that for me
<kristina> ubotu: !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KennethP> firecrotch: ok. thanks. I see a lot of info line in syslog regarding this, but this must be related to some other problem. I'll keep digging.
<firecrotch> KennethP: are you having some kind of problem?
<KennethP> firecrotch: Yeah. I keep getting disconnected from the WLAN using KNetworkManager
<pixelation> is there a (kde hopefully) app to clean your souces.list fast?
<firecrotch> KennethP: Ah, I'm not familiar with KNetworkManager at all, sorry
<firecrotch> pixelation: what do you mean by "clean" it?
<pixelation> firecrotch remove redundancy basically, maybe make it more organized for you
<pixelation> mines perty long.
<elwario91> hello
<wilman> how can i see which inkt cardridge is empty
<firecrotch> How many lines long is it?
<pixelation> firecrotch, I am happy with the new Automatix, I think it takes a look at your souces list... I mostly get made fun of for using those by all you geeks, but anywayws :-P... I'm liking Automatix over EasyUbuntu... Automatix is more friendly to KDE I think.
<LjL> however,
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<elwario91> does anybody know to add all sources to apt?
<HymnToLife> !sources | elwario91
<pixelation> !WorksForME
<ubotu> elwario91: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<pixelation> dangit, lol
<elwario91> thanks
<elwario91> another question ^^
<wilman> how to watch the inkt level?
<pixelation> fircrotch - how long is it... long enough to know there are prolly duplicates and it's very disorganized
<elwario91> the maxi resolution I can do is 1024*768 but my sreen is 1280*1024
<elwario91> under ubuntu it worked
<elwario91> but noth with kubuntu
<HymnToLife> !fixres | elwario91
<ubotu> elwario91: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> elwario91: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> thanks
<elwario91> so ;)
<firecrotch> pixelation: I think it's one of those jobs that you're just going to have to do manually.  I'd get rid of Automatix first though
<firecrotch> KennethP: thanks for mentioning KNetworkManager (never used it before now).  Much better than wlassistant
<pixelation> ok, I'll keep it mind... I really kinda Dig automatix tho... it seems to work... famous last words before it kills my sys :-P
<firecrotch> pixelation: Yeah, it seemed to work great for me too.  Then I couldn't boot into Kubuntu at all/
<pixelation> automatix  did freeze last night and I was able to restore things by a hard reboot.
<pixelation> hmmmm
<DHQ> hey guys does kopete support voice chat
<pixelation> I have a mirror raid, so I'm not too worried about it.
<KennethP> firecrotch: yw...:)
<firecrotch> DHQ: Only for some protocols (Jabber/GoogleTalk) works IIRC
<DHQ> firecrotch: well msn yahoo
<firecrotch> KennethP: Makes it a lot easier for me to connect now that I only have to type in the WEP passphrase instead of the whole WEP key
<DHQ> firecrotch: i heard skype to was supported
<KennethP> firecrotch: you can get KDEWallet to remember your key also....
<firecrotch> KennethP: Hrm... did not know that.  But now that I've discovered KNetworkManager, it's not a problem anymore :)
<KennethP> firecrotch: my bad - it's called kwalletmanager....
<soulrider> firecrotch: knetworkmanager is great
<soulrider> and it mihgt be added as a default en feisty
<DHQ> when is the official release of feisty
<Tm_T> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<firecrotch> DHQ: It's scheduled for 19 April 2007
<DHQ> irc aint that great in kopete
<DHQ> firecrotch: link me to voice in kopete cauz my jabber to has no sound
<Cuddles_in_K1> afternoon all.
<ConstyXIV> Does kubuntu have any sort of font smoothing?
<Cuddles_in_K1> after 5 days of fighting, i -finally- got ndiswrapper working.
<Tm_T> ConstyXIV: Yes, AA.
<firecrotch> DHQ: I looked around and I actually haven't been able to find anything about voice capabilities of Kopete :\
<Cuddles_in_K1> -but- i now have a question...
<ConstyXIV> Tm_T: how do I enable?
<DHQ> firecrotch: :(
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: did you install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8?
<Tm_T> ConstyXIV: systemsettings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<Cuddles_in_K1> after sitting idle for x minutes, i lose my wireless connection. the card stays active, but there's no connection. i've gone over the firewall and system logs, but neither show a dhcp release. any suggestions?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, yes, the problem was with the driver.
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: are you using network-manager?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, no.
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-kde
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: works wonders
<soulrider> Cuddles_in_K1: i had that problem too
<soulrider> i connect with pppoe
<soulrider> and i could see my ppp0 connection, but my apps wouldnt really respond
<soulrider> just as if i were offline
<ConstyXIV> network-manager is the best wireless tool i have seen on any platform
<Cuddles_in_K1> soulrider, that's exactly the problem i'm having
<wilman> what is the programm that rules the printing?
<ConstyXIV> wilman: cupsd
<Cuddles_in_K1> soulrider, how did you fix it?
<wilman> ok
<wilman> ConstyXIV: can i open it ?
<ConstyXIV> wilman: System Settings -> Printers
<wilman> ok
<wilman> thx
<Cuddles_in_K1> soulrider, how did you fix it?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: tried network-manager yet?
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, just installed. now where is it?
<ssk> hy
<dope> what's your favorite live cd?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: run knetworkmanager
<ssk> some little questions
<ConstyXIV> dope: either ubuntu or slax
<dope> no knoppix?
<ConstyXIV> dopez: not really
<ConstyXIV> dopez: not really
<HymnToLife> dope, FreeSBIE :)
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, it says i'm disconnected, even though i'm not
<ConstyXIV> gorram auto-complete
<talius> hi everyone
<firecrotch> dope: depends what I need the live CD for...
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: click it, then pick a network
<ssk> someoane can help me for 5 minutes?
<Cuddles_in_K1> well, i -was- connected.
<ConstyXIV> ssk: what?
<firecrotch> ssk: what do you need help with?
<talius> could someone help me 'bout using a microphone based on a ac'97 chipset?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: just connect with network-manager
<dope> is it true that in order to boot off a usb flash drive your mother board has to support this operation?
<firecrotch> dope: not quite
<ssk> ConstyXIV  first > i have dell inspiron - intel dual core - i want to know what distribution of ubuntu have suport for this procesor?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, trying, but it's not connecting. just sits there saying ''configuring device''
<firecrotch> if you can boot from a floppy, then you can put GRUB on the floppy and use that to boot from the USB drive
<ConstyXIV> ssk: core2 duo or core duo?
<dope> oh
<ssk> core duo
<ConstyXIV> ssk: x86
<dope> some comps don't have floppies anymore
<firecrotch> dope: you can also use a CD
<dope> can i put grub on a cd
<dope> ok kewl
<elyon225> dope: Yeah, I took mine out a long time ago.
<ConstyXIV> dopez: i dont think many people miss them
<dope> i only keep my floppy because xp doesn't have my sata driver and only uses the floppy to get them i dunno
<soulrider> Cuddles_in_K1: i ahd to disable DHCT or whateve rits called
<elyon225> ConstyXIV: I sure don't ;)
<firecrotch> dope: this page might help you out: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/52-Dual-boot-on-external-USB-Drive-with-a-BootCD-with-Bios-not-supporting-boot-from-external-device.html
<dope> thx :D
<soulrider> Cuddles_in_K1: i just gave myself a static IP
<firecrotch> yw
<ssk> ConstyXIV i'm not ace on linux, just home user , i want to install now, that distribuiton that i gone on ubuntu.com is ok?
<ConstyXIV> i just keep a slax livecd
<Cuddles_in_K1> soulrider, unfortunately, that's not an option here
<ConstyXIV> ssk: yeah
<soulrider> :(
<ssk> ConstyXIV thx
<ConstyXIV> ssk: get the desktop cd
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<soulrider> Cuddles_in_K1: juato had the same problem
<soulrider> i think he fixed it
<soulrider> bya dding DNS entries manually
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, still trying, but it's not connecting. just sits there saying ''configuring device''
<ssk> ConstyXIV thx for help
<ssk> by
<soulrider> www.opendns.org
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: have you updated recently?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, this morning, why?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: broadcom?
<firecrotch> Has anyone here tried out Feisty yet?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, yes. got it working at 3am.
<Zvezdichko[cnu] > sup. can somebody tell me how to install quake2 data files via the package quake2-data?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: ive got a broadcom, and it works fine, no problem.
<elyon225> Zvezdichko[cnu] : sudo apt-get install quake2-data
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, how nice for you. took me 5 days to fix mine.
<Zvezdichko[cnu] > elyon225, that's right, I did it,but this is only the installer. how does the installer for quake 2 work?
<Cuddles_in_K1> constyxiv, running ifdown/ifup wlan0 restores my connection, but neworkmanager doesn't do anything.
<slyfox> Is there a good working Quick Launch Desktop Dock like in apple for Kubuntu ?
<ConstyXIV> Cuddles_in_K1: i really don't know what could be going on, ive set 2 of them up this week in 20min, and haven't seen anything like this
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: kxdocker
<elyon225> Zvezdichko[cnu] : Did you already download an installer for Quake 2?
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: I tried to install it, but every time I try to run it, I get this - Launching applicaiton and nothing happens
<Zvezdichko[cnu] > elyon225, it seems so
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: or kooldock
<elyon225> Zvezdichko[cnu] : How does it SEEM like you downloaded it? lol  You either did or you didn't, right?
<Zvezdichko[cnu] > elyon225, I did it
<Zvezdichko[cnu] > :)
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: or you could just use a sane launcher like katapult
<elyon225> Zvezdichko[cnu] : What kind of file was it?  .deb, .rpm, .tar?
<Zvezdichko> .deb
<ConstyXIV> :D
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: I wan to have a quick access to a few folders without cluttering my desktop
<elyon225> Zvezdichko: Okay, all you need to do to install that is Right-Click and choose Install (with the package manager)
<elyon225> Zvezdichko: You have gnome, right?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: it does folders
<Zvezdichko> yes :)
<Cuddles_in_K1> ok, next question...
<Zvezdichko> will it install quake 2 data-files
<Zvezdichko> like maps
<Cuddles_in_K1> is there any way to get kopete to -not- use kwallet?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: just hit (alt)+(space), start typing
<elyon225> Zvezdichko: Probably not if it was a separate package.  Run the .deb file, then install the data files.
<Zvezdichko> okay
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: katpult does not launch folders
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: oops
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: it does here
<elyon225> Cuddles_in_K1: Choose 'NO' when it asks to use it.  It will then ask if you want to store the password in the less secure way... just choose yes.
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: looks liek it does. Hmm, let me see if I can somehow launch my shared network folders via katapult
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: you can also put launchers for near anything on the kicker
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: I am a noob. Kicker is the whole thing on the bottom - where Kmenu is and virtual desktops are ?
<elyon225> Okay, so no one knows about my sound problem.  How about Java?  I installed sun-java5-jre, but Firefox is still griping about it not being installed... any ideas?
<ubuntu> Hi, guys
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: yup, and you can have more than one too
<ubuntu> GRUB loader's giving error 17... how can I reinstall GRUB?
<ricky_ds> Hi all; I installed the firestarter firewall but I don't want to login every time. I found out how to do here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firestarter-firewall-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html (adding a line to sudoers) but for some reason it doesn't work. I don't think that having kubuntu instead of ubuntu changes something, does it?
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: looking at Kooldock and it seems that there is no way to change its position to be o nthe top of the screen
<ubuntu> GRUB loader's giving error 17... how can I reinstall GRUB?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: ive never really been a fan of the docks myself
<firecrotch> ubuntu: using a live CD, "grub-install [device] "
<ubuntu> I'm using Kubuntu, but the LiveCD boots straight into KDE
<ConstyXIV> ubuntulog: just go to a console
<elyon225> ubuntu: It's supposed to :)
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: what would you recommend to do to have quick access to folders ?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: either katapult or launchers on the kicker
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: If I;ll have it in kicker, I will clutter it so that there will be no space for taskbar ?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: there's actually a "network folders" kicker applet
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot of neat kicker applets.
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: not too much, and you can take out stuff you don't want also
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: How do I add just folder to kicker ?
<Dr_willis> I perfer them to desktop widgets.
<Zvezdichko> slyfox, are you the slyfox at TTLG server?
<ubuntu> In the Live CD, the hard-drive isn't mounted
<slyfox> Dr_willis: no, not that I am aware of.
<ubuntu> How do I mount it so that I can install GRUB?
<ConstyXIV> slyfox: just drag to the kicker
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  drag a folder to the kicker. it asks
<slyfox> Dr_willis: What is a good site with all the kicker applets ?
<Dr_willis> thers 2 ways it can show a folder
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org
<soulrider> ubuntu: the installed will install GRUB
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  and check the repos/package manager - a lot of them are not installed by default.
<ubuntu> Soulrider, I know... do I have to reinstall Kubuntu completely??
<Dr_willis> First applet i add is the "Settings" applet
<soulrider> ubuntu: what happened? installed windows and your grub is gone ?
<ConstyXIV> Dr_willis: sudo apt-get install kicker-applets
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you may want to change your nick. :P too many simile rnicks. Heh..
<ubuntu> Naaah... installed Kubuntu and now I'm getting GRUB Error 17 when I start the PC
<chappychap> Naaah... installed Kubuntu and now I'm getting GRUB Error 17 when I start the PC
<soulrider> uhm
<chappychap> So I'm guessing I need to reinstall GRUB.
<Dr_willis> SO grub is isntalled.. wonder what error 17 is
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I need to know what they are and how they are called
<soulrider> yea
<ConstyXIV> UbuntuStats: did you use another distro before this?
<soulrider> gurb is installed
<Dr_willis> this isent windows 'reinstalling grub' proberly is not going to fix it.
<soulrider> error 17 is no such partition right ?
<soulrider> or is that 21 ?
<chappychap> Christ, don't know! :)
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> well
<ConstyXIV> soulrider: yup, that's 17
<soulrider> you can edit the grub settings
<soulrider> ok
<chappychap> How's that done?
<soulrider> chappychap:
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  kde-look.org has a lot of extra kde things.. and  as ConstyXIV  said install             sudo apt-get install kicker-applets
<soulrider> press alt + f2
<soulrider> and type
<ConstyXIV> usually happens when you install windows or another distro that doesn't install grub over your grub
<soulrider> "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<firecrotch> GRUB error 17 is "filesystem not recognized"
<ConstyXIV> correction: install windows from a restore cd
<chappychap> Running kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soulrider> chappychap: wait, you have to mount the partition first, sorry
<chappychap> :)
<chappychap> No problem, how do I mount it?
<soulrider> chappychap: i have to do some stuff first though, but theres a guide int he wiki
<ConstyXIV> chappychap: sudo mount /dev/hda1
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soulrider> follow that guide
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Thank you I will look there
<slyfox> ConstyXIV: Thank you too.
<Dr_willis> sounds like the grub config file is confused as to what hard drives/partitions are the the one it needs to boot.
<slyfox> Any idea how to make mouse buttons back and forward work in konqueror file explorer ?
* Rob-West returns
<leey00> slt j'ai besoin d'aide donc je suis sur ordi portable et je trouve pas comment desactiver la sourie qui est en dessous du clavier si qqun pouvais m'indiquer comment faire merci
<ConstyXIV> leey00: go to #kubuntu-fr
<leey00> ok thx
<firecrotch> !fr | leey00
<ubotu> leey00: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<firecrotch> Bah, I type too slow
<Dr_willis> !info yacc
<ubotu> Package yacc does not exist in any distro I know
<ConstyXIV> !info bison | Dr_willis
<ubotu> bison: A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Dr_willis> I thought that was the case. :)
<ConstyXIV> Dr_willis: apt-cache search is your friend
<Dr_willis> i couldent rember the name of the animal. :)
<Thehound666> I'm really unhappy with Kubuntu on my main pc. I switched it from a VM to the actual hardware and the best I can get from a driver that don't crash it is like 3 fps on anything
<Thehound666> the vesa driver
<ConstyXIV> Dr_willis: you can just type "apt-cache search (stuff)" and find what youre looking for
<Dr_willis> switched from a vm to the actual hardware?
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> and it's 1000x worse
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: gfx card?
<Thehound666> Visiontek Radeon x1950PRO
<Dr_willis> you just MOVED the virtual drives or somthing?
<Thehound666> I did a fresh install on the hardware
<Thehound666> and wish I hadn't
<ConstyXIV> !fglrx | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> so the phrase 'switched it from a VM to the actual hardware' dosetn seem to mean much :)
<Thehound666> fglrx crashes things every time
<ConstyXIV> oh
<Thehound666> and it thinks my card is pci
<Dr_willis> you installed on a machine.. and it seems slower then the vmware installed version eh?
<Thehound666> it's agp
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> very much so
<Thehound666> can't do any games on this at all
<Thehound666> my Pentium 3 is faster
<Dr_willis> possible some bug with that specific version card, or some other issue..
<Dr_willis> ive had good luck with my older ati cards.
<Thehound666> I used that card with windows over a month
<Thehound666> 0 crashes 0 issues
<Thehound666> and is very fast
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: the disadvantage to binary drivers is that we have no clue how they work, and the kernel changes way too fast for ATI to keep up
<gourdin> is 3.5.6 out ?
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: you have better luck with nvidia
<Thehound666> well maybe how to get agp detected would be a start
<Dr_willis> the fact you used it with windows = means nothing.
<Thehound666> it thinks I have pci card
<Dr_willis> how are you determinging this pci/agp detection?
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: have you tried just using the "ati" driver?
<Thehound666> in xorg
<Thehound666> which I had to use the backup on each crash
<Thehound666> "ati"=crash
<ConstyXIV> oh
<Thehound666> of xorg
<Dr_willis> with some of the ati cards, ive seen where they either need to use ati with the 'noaccel' option. or the vesa drivers.
<Thehound666> I can't change the display resoultion with any of them
<Lam_> what command can i use to mount an ext partition? i normally just do: $ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<ConstyXIV> ive never really had the displeasure of working with 3d on linux
<Thehound666> vesa stick me at 3 fps
<ConstyXIV> Lam_: yup
<Thehound666> at 60 hz
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  yes that will.
<Lam_> ConstyXIV: thanks
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  to get full support for that card you need to get the fglrx drivers going.
<Lord_Flasheart> hi
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: is your entire desktop running at 3 fps?
<Thehound666> ok they just don't seem supported by that card
<Thehound666> unless I'm doing something wrong
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> window animations=the worst
<Lord_Flasheart> i am trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a computer which has two sata hard drives in a mirrored raid array
<ConstyXIV> wow, that's one hell of a problem
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: and, what's happening?
<Lord_Flasheart> i installed it on the first drive in the ubiquity installer, and now the system doesn't boot
<Lord_Flasheart> i don't really understand raid
<Lord_Flasheart> :)
<Lord_Flasheart> :(
<Dr_willis> Linspire announced today that it plans to expand its CNR ("Click 'N Run") digital download and software management service to support Ubuntu (and other disrtos)   Egads....
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<Thehound666> so how do I get fglrx working without killing xorg?
<firecrotch> Lord_Flasheart: Do you really need RAID?
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,   you may want to try the latest ati drivers from ati.. the ones in the repos are a little older.
<Lord_Flasheart> well, yeah, it's not my laptop, it's my friends, but he needs the reliability of the mirrored raid
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: you need to use the alt disc
<Thehound666> I did, they seem to have no effect
<Dr_willis> backup your working xorg.conf - an if the worse happends.. restore it.
<Thehound666> system still uses vesa
<Dr_willis> you dident edit the xorg.conf then.
<Dr_willis> or set it to use fglrx
<Lord_Flasheart> alternative installation disc?
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: yup
<Thehound666> ok all the instructions said was use aticonfig
<Lord_Flasheart> when i use that will there be a raid option or something?
<firecrotch> Lord_Flasheart: Yeah... it has everything that is needed to install on a RAID system
<Thehound666> what do I replace in xorg?
<Lam_> i'm using QTParted on the Edgy boot disk right now to format a hard drive. after i commit, it says successful, but the drive reports a Type of unknown. is that normal? (i formatted to ext3)
<Dr_willis> Driver "ati" --> Driver "fglrx"
<Dr_willis> basicially
<Dr_willis> and reboot
<Lord_Flasheart> so when i go into ubiquity on the alternative disk it automagically works it out?
<kkosmo> Lam_:
<kkosmo> you need
<ConstyXIV> Thehound666: ctrl-f for vesa or ati, change to fglrx
<kkosmo> to write the information
<kkosmo> in to the disk
<kkosmo> ok
<Thehound666> well I had one saying fglrx, 2 vesa
<Lord_Flasheart> or do i need to select both drives or something
<Dr_willis> the !ati page may have some details on other ati tips/tweaks.
<John-K> Hello
<Thehound666> do the vesas get replaced with ati?
<Lam_> kkosmo: so the type will show up after i write information?
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: yes, i think there's an option
<Thehound666> or only 1 and the other
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  there should only be 1 entry for that.. unless your xorg.conf is really messed up.
<kkosmo> after you write its show
<Thehound666> with fglrx
<kkosmo> so i dont know why
<Dr_willis> no vesas at all.
<Thehound666> default xorg had 2
<Dr_willis> May be time to move the xorg.conf over to another name.. and reconfgure one from the start with the dpkg-reconfigure command
<Lord_Flasheart> is that the same for the ubuntu server installation or does the default installer handle raid, because i need to install it on a server next week
<Dr_willis> or google/check the forums for other xorg.conf files for that card
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: yes
<Thehound666> people asking about that card in forums
<Thehound666> noone getting help
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: the server disc uses the alt installer
<Lord_Flasheart> ah
<Lord_Flasheart> awesome
<Lord_Flasheart> thanks a lot guys
<Lord_Flasheart> you are legendary
<ConstyXIV> Lord_Flasheart: i think, ive never done a server install, but it would make sense (no default gui)
<Dr_willis> blame ati. :() i do seem to recall a lot of others with issues with that card.
<Thehound666> not sure why they are ignored, I'm sure they'd like an answer
<Thehound666> so would I
<Dr_willis> Could be no one knows.. and its ati'd drivers that are at fault.
<Lord_Flasheart> also, is there any reason to install the 32 bit version of kubuntu?
<Lord_Flasheart> do the flash and java thingies work in 64 bit now?
<Thehound666> if you have a 32 bit cpu?
<Dr_willis> Lord_Flasheart,  i see no reason to use the 64bit version.. unless you know you need the benifits of 64bit.
<Lord_Flasheart> on this system, there will be a lot of high end video work and encoding etc
<Lord_Flasheart> so having double the size of register would be helpful for speed?
<Dr_willis> Lord_Flasheart,  and how much ram ya got?  you sure the video tools you want to use are 64bit compat?
<Dr_willis> Could try it and see i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> you are one of the few cases that may benifit.
<Lord_Flasheart> it's pretty useful on servers aswell?
<Lord_Flasheart> especially ones with loads and loads of connections
<Thehound666> this guy got some advice but he never replied to say if it works
<Dr_willis> not from what ive heard... but i guess every little bit helps.
<Thehound666> how rude
<Lord_Flasheart> how do you do that thing where you highlight the speech for one person?
<Thehound666> lol
<Lord_Flasheart> does this work?
<Lord_Flasheart> no
<Lord_Flasheart> :)
<Lord_Flasheart> och well, thank you very much for the advice guys
<Lord_Flasheart> you are A-Mazing
<Dr_willis> Lord_Flasheart,  ya mean this?
<Lord_Flasheart> yeah
<Lord_Flasheart> :)
<Dr_willis> your irc client is doing that
<Lord_Flasheart> i am in konversation
<Dr_willis> whenever someone says your nick
<Lord_Flasheart> oh, so you typed it in
<Lord_Flasheart> Dr_willis does that work?
<Dr_willis> I typed lo<tab>
<John-K> I have a problem. Seems i've formated my main data partition, when trying to install kubuntu. When asked to format my partitions, i've chosen my xfs hda7 partition to format as ext2 for /boot... well, the hda7 on my current system (slackware) is the one I wanted to use. But my hda8 appared in the installer as hda7! I pressed the COMMIT button. In the mountpoint choose screen, I've choosen the newly formated partition as /boot. Then I saw i
<John-K> t's size: 4 Gb. Huh? quickly canceled the installer and rebooted to other system. My hda8 partition is gone. What should I do?
<Dr_willis> the irc clients see/complate the nick.. then  if your client sees your nick said.. it 'flags/notifies' you
<Lord_Flasheart> lo<Lord_Flasheart>?
<Lord_Flasheart> or is that an I
<Dr_willis> depends on the irc client.
<Lord_Flasheart> i or l
<Lord_Flasheart> :)
<Dr_willis> WHatever the persons NICK begins with. :)
<Dr_willis> try dr<tab>
<Lord_Flasheart> oh i see
<Lord_Flasheart> dr<tab> blargh
<firecrotch> John-K: Is this the same machine you're on now?
<Dr_willis> <tab> = use the TAB key
<Dr_willis> :)
<John-K> yes
<Lord_Flasheart> ah
<Lord_Flasheart> Dr_willis: hehe
<Lord_Flasheart> there we go?
<Dr_willis> this is getting to be Computers 101 here...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Lord_Flasheart> thanks a lot man
<Lord_Flasheart> that's essential
<Lord_Flasheart> now i can sort this raid out
<Lord_Flasheart> you are a hero
<Lord_Flasheart> bye bye the nooo
<firecrotch> John-K: First, do NOT do anything with the partition that you think is gone.  Don't mount it, don't read it, don't write to it
<firecrotch> John-K: If you can get the partition table set back exactly how it was before, you should be able to recover the data
<John-K> how?
<firecrotch> John-K: Do you have a Live CD with Parted that you can use?
<Thehound666> ok what do I change this to?
<Thehound666>  busid "PCI:3:0:0"
<John-K> actually, I'm running a live-cd now
<Thehound666> I have an AGP bus
<firecrotch> John-K: Good. You'll need to use Parted to set up the partitions exactly the same as you had them.
<John-K> yes, I have parted
<Thehound666> I been struggling with this thing for 12 hours
<firecrotch> John-K: Unfortunately, that's as far as my knowledge of recovering lost partitions reaches :(
<Thehound666> how do I change that to use my agp?
<Thehound666> this is under the gfx card
<Thehound666> I think that to be 99.999% of the issue
<firecrotch> John-K: You'll need to make sure that you set it to not format the partition
<firecrotch> Sorry I can't be of more help, John-K
<John-K> ok, thanks for all
<firecrotch> yw, John-K
<Thehound666> should this line not say agp?
<Lam_> i found out why qtparted from the edgy boot disk wasn't doing what i wanted it to. the program doesn't run with a "kdesu" prefix
<Thehound666>  busid "PCI:3:0:0"
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  no i dont think it should.
<Dr_willis> thats the identifier for the card   on the system.  I cant recall ever seeing a line like that saying 'agp'
<Thehound666> try again. now using a text editor in windows on xorg that handles the right characters
<Dr_willis> My Nvidia AGP card has ----->    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Thehound666> because Linux is annoying at 3 fps lol
<Thehound666> typing lag
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  cant handle booting to single user mode under linux and using the console?
<Dr_willis> Using editors under windows to edit linux config files can be a bad idea.
<Dr_willis> Or install vim for windows.
<Thehound666> ok I changed 1 line on the net to "ati"
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis, you are taking my nick in vain :p
<Dr_willis> darn it. :P
<Dr_willis> who put the G and H right next to eachother.
<Thehound666> the other line with the card seems he says leave alone
<Thehound666> on the vesa under monitor
<Thehound666> guy not say if it worked though
<Dr_willis> veas under monitor - may just be telling the system what kind of montior it has.
<Dr_willis> His monitor maynot be the same as yours
<Thehound666> it isn't but he has vesa too under monitor
<Thehound666> guy didn't tell him change that
<Dr_willis> my  Section "Monitor"   has a whole 2 lines. :)
<Thehound666> showed him a spot to put ati
<Dr_willis> you refering to the Identifier Line under 'monitor' ?
<Thehound666> ok hopefully I'll be running >3 fps
<Dr_willis> unless of course theres some bug with the ati fglrx drivers..
<Dr_willis> you dont want to know the hassles these drivers were.. say 2 years ago...
<Dr_willis> Thats the reason why everyone says 'use nvidia' - past bad experiences. ;)
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> whats everyone up to
<elyon225> How do I import and authentication key in KDE?
<soulrider> with apt-key add i think
<Dr_willis> Watching TheHound666 fight with ati drivers. :)
<elyon225> soulrider: Can't do it within Adept?
<soulrider> i dont think so elyon225
<soulrider> first you need to downlaod the key and then add it
<elyon225> soulrider: That command gave me "Invalid operation add"
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> hold on a sec, ill tell yout he correct one in a sec
<soulrider> i allways copy paste it :P
<elyon225> :) thank you
<Thehound666> change it to "ati" where you and the guy said, becomes unbootable. change it back to "vesa", I'm bootable again
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,   try "fglrx" yet?
<Thehound666> fglrx is somewhere below
<Dr_willis> I think ya need to paste the xorg.conf to pastebin and let some people look at it.
<gourdin> beryl and emerald don't work after last update
<Dr_willis> The ideaof having a Driver "ati" line and a "Driver "fglrx" line - seems wrong.
<gourdin> (kde 3.5.6 and libc)
<soulrider> elyon225: its sudo apt-key add
<soulrider> try
<Dr_willis> last update? lastest updates ive seen are just for some apt packages, and  a few other things.
<soulrider> sudo apt-key add -
<soulrider> including that last -
<soulrider> if you google the missing key youll probably get a nice howto on how to add it
<Dr_willis> that easysource site tells how to do it i think
<elyon225> soulrider: Ahh... got it.  Thank you :)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<Thehound666> !pastebin
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dethklok> Ok, I just typed;
<dethklok> sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/windows
<dethklok> And now there is a lock on the folder? How do I set permissions?
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | dethklok
<ubotu> dethklok: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> dethklok,  for windows filesystems you mount them with the proper umasks to set the permissions.
<soulrider> dethklok: sudo chmor -R +x /media/windows
<soulrider> chmod*
* Rob-West will be back later
<HymnToLife> soulrider, that definitely won't work
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  hmm.. i dont think that works for the ntfs/vfat things.
<soulrider> =/ really ?
<Dr_willis> i like the followign url..
<soulrider> :(
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> details a lot of the stuff.
<dethklok> Ok, thanks guys
<soulrider> i also suggest reading
<HymnToLife> yeah, the problems are not file permissions but filesystem permisions
<soulrider> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<soulrider> ill be back later, see you everyone!
<HymnToLife> and given that NTFS doesn't handle file permissions like Linux does, att the files on it have the same permissions as the whole filesytem, which cannot be changed whaen it is mounted
<Thehound666> will someone fix pastebin?
<HymnToLife> so the permissions need to be specified at mount-time for the whole filesystem
<dethklok> Umm, I still don't have permision to open it... I guess I'll go to the link
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, there are lots of other pastebins for you tu use
<Thehound666> I have js enabled
<Thehound666> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, ohhh another one taking my nick in vain
<HymnToLife> sorry :p
* Dr_willis pokes TheGateKeeper 
<jankovamartinka> hello
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<Dr_willis> Ya need to change your nick to "DaGateKeeper"
<Dr_willis> :)
<TheGateKeeper> maybe
<TheGateKeeper> :p
<jankovamartinka> :o)
<Dr_willis> or _________________TheGateKeeper
<Thehound666> sorry I can't pastebin
<Thehound666> the error won't give up
<Dr_willis> google.com - pastebin   --> will show a dozen+ other sites to use
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis, why doesn't (k)ubuntu put nopaste in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !info nopaste
<ubotu> Package nopaste does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> i would guess that no one wants to maintain it
<gigione> is there any drivers for canon pixma ip 1500 for kubuntu 6.10 amd64?
<Dr_willis> !find paste
<ubotu> Found: paste-common, python-paste, python-pastedeploy, python-pastescript
<Dr_willis> gigione,  GOOD LUCK with that printer... - there are the comercial drivers out i think that may support it.
<Dr_willis> gigione,  but no idea if they even have 64bit support.
<Thehound666> ugly and the pastebin puts in the line numbers
<gigione> thanks anyway
<TheGateKeeper> gentoo have it in their repos
<Thehound666> not my xorg.conf
<Thehound666> http://pastebin.com/865900
<TheGateKeeper> very usefull
<Thehound666> this is the unbootable xorg because of "ati"
<Dr_willis> Hmm the !paste url seems to be borked. i cant paste anythuing there either.
<Dr_willis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. worked with Opera but not firefox..
<MidMark> gigione: if you cannot use vendor driver try these -> http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<MidMark> for my 4200 under 32 bit they works
<Thehound666> anyone check the link yet?
<Thehound666> this is the most nightmarish install I have ever done for any hardware/os
<Thehound666> problem don't want to budge
<cntb> where in KDE can I edit frub menu.lst ?
<gigione> can't find libcnbj-2.5
<dethklok> !ntfs | dethklok
<ubotu> dethklok: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  thts your original xorg.conf ? i dont know why it has 2 device sections.
<Dr_willis> looks like the bottom one has just been tacked on.
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> it had 2
<Thehound666> xorg.conf.orig it was
<Thehound666> among the backups
<gourdin> last update broke beryl (kde 3.5.6 , libc)
<Thehound666> so any fixes for my xorg before I snap a 200 card in half?
<cntb> where in KDE can I edit frub menu.lst ?
<HymnToLife> gourdin, KDE 3.5.6 ?
<cntb> *grub
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  i would boot a live cd and look at  its xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  i also edited that file and updated it.. with some comments.
<Thehound666> it gets 3 fps
<Dr_willis> I got to go to work now.. so good look
<gourdin> HymnToLife: tests packages
<Dr_willis> enough with the lame whining about 3 fps. :)
<HymnToLife> well, don't be surprised it broke something then
<Dr_willis> More learning, less whining.
<Dr_willis> byee
<gourdin> HymnToLife: kde broke beryl ?
<Thehound666> well I been dealing with it for 12 hours
<gourdin> i don't see the relation
<Thehound666> no answers that fixed it
<HymnToLife> gourdin, test packages can break anything
<cntb> where can
<cntb> I edit grub thru GUI
<gourdin> HymnToLife: if gimp broke firefox, it seems weird to me, even if I choose to install gimp-beta
* mirela papapa :)
<HymnToLife> cntb, kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<paulinster> Hi Alll, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and now I am having some issues with my xserver ...  When booting my system I am stuck to the commande prompt. Even after I login and tried to load X by typing startx or startkde, I couldn't get to it
<jhutchins> I get almost 6,000 fps - as long as glxgears is minimized.
<paulinster> Anyone can help with this xserver dapper-edgy upgrade issue
<Thehound666> great I can't connect to that site now
<Thehound666> to see his edits
<Thehound666> now what
<Thehound666> so what do I need to learn to fix this?
<francesco> hello
<Thehound666> I need my nix up and am very tired
<francesco> hallo all the peapol hier
<francesco> peaple
<Tonren> How do I set my default browser to Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<francesco> howto install automatix on feisty?
<shadowhywind> i was wondering what is the command to check swap/ram memory from the console
<dethklok> Whoo, I figured it out... I guess using dapper makes it a heck of a lot easier :)
<TopDawg216> 1st Question:  How do I disable notifications of people entering and leaving the channel?
<francesco> shadowhywind -->> you can use the   free command    type  free
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can I set up enviorment variables?
<shadowhywind> thansk thats the command iw as lookin for
<TopDawg216> 2nd Question:  Is Ubuntu/Kubuntu only compatable with Firefox 1.5?
<dethklok> !firefox | TopDawg216
<ubotu> TopDawg216: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<TopDawg216> thanks :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<francesco> eny idea how  can i install automatix for feisty
<TopDawg216> any advice on the 1st question, anyone?
<francesco> nee some codec for play mpg4 files
<tidalwav1> Hi, all, can anyone reccomend any apps for Kubuntu/Ubuntu that could turn a PCI wireless card into an access point, assuming the computer also has an ethernet connection?
<Thehound666> ok tell me flat out, is all newer hardware not supported?
<Thehound666> seems I have no issue with a 10 year computer
<Thehound666> 10 year old
<Thehound666> but this computer is impossible to run Kubuntu properly on
<Thehound666> except within VMWare
<kub25> Hi all:D
<Thehound666> if anyone can tell me for sure if my card is supported, that'd be nice
<Thehound666> I been getting conflicting reports
<Thehound666> I can visit 2 Linux forums and 1 says yes 1 says no
<Thehound666> far as if my card is supported
<francesco> Thehound666 --> use this command: lspci
<Thehound666> what's it do?
<Thehound666> my nix is still unbootable till I reset the xorg file
<francesco> show you if card is supported or installed
<Millow> hello
<Thehound666> in xorg it sees ati but doesn't give the model
<francesco> hmm....
<Thehound666> and autoselects vesa driver if I leave it be
<Millow> can anyone help me sort out a little network problem
<Millow> looks like my networkadapters, wlan and lan is working
<frojnd> I am HAVING problem setting up my keyboard
<Millow> but they don't take any IP from the router
<Thehound666> but you can't get sites?
<frojnd> I cant find some words or letters couse I cant set up layout to slovene :S
<Thehound666> disable ipv6
<francesco> Thehound: are you talking about graphic or wireless card ?
<frojnd> in xorg there is layout setup to si
<Thehound666> graphics
<frojnd> but isnt working
<Millow> just disable pv6, how?
<Millow> ipv6
<Thehound666> feel like I wasted my money on this card since I was hoping to trash windows
<francesco> is an ati or nvidia card
<Millow> I also can't use WPA with the WLAn Assistant that follows the system?
<Thehound666> oh god I forget that one. my old connection objected to ipv6
<Thehound666> and I had your symptom
<Thehound666> ati
<Thehound666> ATI Radeon x1950PRO
<dethklok> doubleu tee eff, why does firefox keep freezing!!!
<Thehound666> came out late last year
<francesco> you shold use the driver from ati.com site for linux and build package for ubuntu
<Thehound666> it has a self installer
<Thehound666> seems to change nothing
<francesco> not for ubuntu
<Thehound666> even though it says installed
<Millow> How do I get the wlan to work?
<Millow> could that be the IPv6 too?
<francesco> ubuntu dont install commercial driver
<Millow> I find my wlan network and fix the settings for it but then I only get Connection Failed
<Thehound666> ok the driver is in there(I think)
<Thehound666> how do I use it?
<francesco> the driver?
<Thehound666> from the ati site
<Thehound666> it made no difference
<Thehound666> I used the .run script and followed it
<Thehound666> said the driver was installed
<Thehound666> but my xorg still said vesa
<jhutchins> I have a $35 card I bought three or four years ago, works great.  You could probably get it on eBay for $10 these days.
<francesco_> test
<Hoxxin> what can be wrong, im installing kubuntu and after the blue bar that goes back and forth the monitor goes to standby mode and nothing happens??
<Thehound666> so what should I do? throw out a 200 card?
<Thehound666> I don't think so
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Sell it.
<francesco_> :)))
<Maxi`> hi
<Thehound666> I need a good card for dual boot though
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Buy one that has explicit, stable, doccumented open source drivers.
<Thehound666> since I play games
<jhutchins> They're out there.
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Contribute to the driver project.
<Thehound666> ?
<Millow> could anyone help me with my network problem?
<Millow> ;)
<dethklok> Humm, editing my myspace profile works in konquorer but not firefox? wtf
<Thehound666> how old do my hardware need be?
<Thehound666> seem a pentium 3+geforce fx 5200 work perfect
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Could be brand new, as long as it has support.
<Thehound666> but I'd shoot myself using something that old all the time
<Thehound666> I suppose a high end gamer's card has no chance?
<jhutchins> I'll bet you could post a bounty for a driver.
<Thehound666> to get community support
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Do some research.
<jhutchins> FInd a card that's supported.
<jhutchins> Or wait and contribute to the driver project.
<gabrieldain> Hey, i'm having a problem with compiling sources. Every package i ./configure returns this error: "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<gabrieldain> ". got any idea?
<Hoxxin> why does my monitor go in standby mode during the beginning of installation? it goes to standby after the screen with the progress bar and kubuntu logo
<Thehound666> this card is only a month old, I'd rather use Windows than buy another card within 1 month
<Thehound666> I'm limited on cash
<hund_> can i make a kubuntu desktop a gateway to a windows xp laptop?
<francesco_> gabrieldain: have you install all needed c++ lib
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Not as limited as I am if you can afford a card like that.
<gabrieldain> francesco, well, nonce of the packages mention any dependencies, so I imagine so
<Thehound666> so driver bounty?
<dethklok> Quick HTML question, I want the image on the background to not stay in the top left corner... I want it to move down when you scroll down the page...
<Thehound666> I pay someone to code4 one?
<francesco_> gabrieldain: which package are you try to compile
* Thehound666 hopes it's not as much as another card because he already feels ripped by ATI.
<Tonren> dethklok: google "css image static scroll"
<dethklok> Tonren, kthx
<gabrieldain> francesco_, right now its the baghira theme for KDE, but it happened with others. I can't remember what they were right now
<hund_> can i make a kubuntu desktop a gateway to a windows xp laptop?
<francesco_> You need to install cpp (c preprocessor) that's why you get the /lib/cpp error
<Thehound666> well only comparable card is 7900 GTX(actually a bit slower), for the sake of arguement, if I bought one. Would I be able to use it?
<gabrieldain> francesco_, I egt a sanity check, meaning the package is there. I have checked and reinstalled cpp just in case it was a build error, but the error remains
<Millow> anyone good at network in kubuntu?
<francesco_> wish g++ version are you using?
<TopDawg216> dethklok:  BODY {background-image:url(myimage.gif); background-attachment: fixed;}
<Thehound666> someone recommended a radeon 9200. I can't see myself using one of those to boot into windows and play Oblivion
<Thehound666> lol
<gabrieldain> 4.1.2
<gabrieldain> francesco_, 4.1.2
<francesco_> please wait i check on my pc
<boss_78> hellp
<Thehound666> I must say that's laughable
<Thehound666> ?
<boss_78> do you know the graphic board called "S3 Savage4"?
<francesco_> try --->>   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<melange> I just installed eclipse - however, when i try to start it I get this: http://bottiger.com/paste/FBNb5IqtSAy1ZyqnN66o
<melange> what does that mean?
<Thehound666> well my graphic board karma is bad
<Thehound666> what seems to be the issue
<gabrieldain> francesco_, doing that now
<Hoxxin> why does my monitor go in standby mode during the beginning of installation? it goes to standby after the screen with the progress bar and kubuntu logo
<Martiini> hey .. can anyone, please , help me troubleshoot my ati driver install .. Ive installed ati driver pack .. but glxinfo says mesa
<gabrieldain> francesco_, that fixed it, thank you very much :)
<francesco_> gabrieldain: no problem ;)
<Thehound666> another in the ati can't run on Kubuntu camp. Maybe we'll see a driver soon
<Thehound666> :)
<gabrieldain> francesco_, tho I get a new error now. "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gabrieldain> ". Where am I supposed to enter the paths?
<hund_> can i make a kubuntu desktop a gateway to a windows xp laptop??
<gabrieldain> hund_, do you mean network gateway? if so, then yes
<hund_> yes
* TopDawg216 just wants to know how to disable entrance/exit notifications on Xchat (GNOME)
<hund_> i want the laptop to connect to the net trough the kubuntu pc
<Thehound666> Martiini: I've dealt with that driver pack for 12 hours with no luck. I think it's hopeless by traditional means. Maybe we'll see a modded version soon(I hope)
<francesco_> gabrieldain:
<francesco_> i think you have also to install these two packages:
<francesco_> x-dev
<francesco_> libx11-dev
<hund_> how do i do that?
<Thehound666> the one on ati.amd.com right?
<gabrieldain> francesco_, doing that now
<Thehound666> it only promises to work on fedora and suse
<gabrieldain> francesco_, nope, same error
<Hoxxin> doesnt anyone have a solution/idea to my problem? :'(
<francesco_> and install kdebase-dev
<francesco_> shold work!!
<TopDawg216> Hoxxin:  Let me do a little research to see if I can come up with anything.  Please be patient :o)
<Hoxxin> TopDawg216 ok tnx
<gabrieldain> francesco_, I hope. its 90mb of downloads, be back when its done
<Thehound666> during install? I'd know what to do if upon boot
<Hoxxin> im running a dvd check now
<Thehound666> but during install..strange
<Thehound666> I have no idea
<dethklok> I'm bored, whats there fun to do on linux when your bored?
<gabrieldain> dethklok, kernel hacking ;)
<Hoxxin> dethklok lots of free games :D
<dethklok> gabrieldain, Eh, I'd most likely break stuff
<gabrieldain> dethklok, kidding. Games, whatever you do elsewhere
<dethklok> Hoxxin, I have all the KDEGames installed... not to impressed :-p lol
<gabrieldain> francesco_, ok, that did it, cheers ;)
<hatta> learn things
<hatta> there's always something to learn
<dethklok> hatta, teach me something :-D
<Hoxxin> dethklok ye well :D
<gabrieldain> dethklok, optimize your system
<hatta> http://www.bioperl.org/Core/Latest/bptutorial.html
<dethklok> gabrieldain, I don't know what the mean... lol
<Thehound666> well VMWare's dead horse of ogl support is better than 3 fps
<Hoxxin> dethklok go find new themes :)
<hatta> I've been playing with that recently
<gabrieldain> dethklok, lets me.... a good thing to teach... mmm, emacs is evil
<cntb> what is the cube rotate in beryl ? mouse plus what?
<Thehound666> VMWare seems my best alternative
<TopDawg216> Hoxxin:  I couldn't find anything.  SOrry :(
<Thehound666> for now
<hund_> how do i connect the 2 pcs then? i have all the hardware i just need to config inkubuntu
<dethklok> gabrieldain, Lol, aren't all mac's evil?
<dethklok> lol
<Hoxxin> TopDawg216 ok tnx anyway
<gabrieldain> dethklok, no, emacs, as in the editor
<dethklok> gabrieldain, I don't read much... hehe
<gabrieldain> dethklok, the text editor. same as word processor
<gabrieldain> deth look it up
<dethklok> gabrieldain, oic, text editor.. not like literature editor
<gabrieldain> dethklok, yup
<hund_> ...
<dethklok> i use gedit... so w/e
<tikal26> hello, I am looking for some help ocncerning konqueror in kubuntu
<dethklok> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<gabrieldain> dethklok, vim ;)
<dethklok> !vim
<dethklok> :(
<gabrieldain> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<dethklok> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<hund_> how do i connect the 2 pcs then? i have all the hardware i just need to config the kubuntu side
* dethklok is bored again :(
<dethklok> lol
<dethklok> !death
<dethklok> !clocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !futurama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about futurama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !adultswim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adultswim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theory> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> lol
<Hoxxin> TopDawg216: could it be same prob as this? : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=513471
<firecrotch> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Theory> ah, that's the one :-)
<dethklok> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dethklok> pff, he dosent even know what futurama is...
<dethklok> they should rename ubotu to anna
<dethklok> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<francesco> test
<AHinMaine> could anyone help me on how to install firefox on kubuntu?  it gives me an error about breaking a package or something when I try...
<AHinMaine> (i just installed kubuntu 6.10 moments ago...)
<francesco> there is alredy install firefox on kubunut? look on menu ---> internet --- firefox ?
<jhutchins> dethklok: You know, that's very annoying.  It fills up the scrollbuffer and effictively keeps other people from having antyhing resembling a conversation.
<francesco> or use :  sudo apt-get install firefox
<AHinMaine> nope.  just konq.
<firecrotch> Isn't it possible to just /msg ubotu and have it answer you privately?
<firecrotch> I mean, if you have nothing better to do than talk to a bot :)
<AHinMaine>    The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libmyspell3c2 but it is not installable
<francesco> go to --> console
<AHinMaine> already am
<dethklok> jhutchins, yeah for sure... thus why i stopped ;)
<francesco> than -->  cd /etc/apt/source.list
<AHinMaine> and when I try gaim, I get....  E: Package gaim has no installation candidate
<francesco> uncomment all repository # deb.....
<AHinMaine> including the backport entries?
<Martiini> AHinMaine: start with ubuntuguide.org
<francesco> yes
<gan|y|med> hi
<firecrotch> Hi, gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> is there any messaging programme that is capable of using webcams?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: There was gaim, but it's forked into a new project.
<firecrotch> I think kopete has support for webcams with MSN
<Martiini> heh .. ubuntuguide.org start pages have been edited into russian
<jhutchins> Martiini: Won't even load for me.
<randb> hey, all done
<randb> :)
<gan|y|med> msn is not really what i aspire to, but thx
<Thehound666> 1 more thing guys since I'm reverting, ntfileloader was replaced by grub, how do I make it boot xp by default?
<gan|y|med> i have heard about that fork of gaim, because the gaim maintainer seems to refuse to insert the code into the project. but is it available for ubuntu (as deb)?
<randb> how do i install proper nvidia drivers, so i can use my tv out?
<jhutchins> Thehound666: edit menu.list and make xp the default.
<dethklok> what happens if upower isnt installed on my next start up? will the pc freak out and shut down?
<dethklok> !upower
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upower - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> dethklok: Try google instead of the bot./
<Thehound666> menu.list what directory?
<jhutchins> Thehound666: probably /boot
<jhutchins> possibly /boot/grub
<genjix> any ideas why kubuntu livecd boots up to a kde session here, but on another computer I get black and white screen with:
<genjix> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<genjix> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<genjix> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<genjix> (initramfs) _
<Martiini> jhutchins: locate menu.list
<Martiini> in terminal
<genjix> ? Its got me stumped and I'm trying to switch away from gentoo :)
<AHinMaine> i'm switching away from suse 10.2....   pita....
<jhutchins> genjix: Looks like you might have some hardware issues, that looks like single user mode or rescue mode.
<firecrotch> it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Martiini> Thehound666: locate menu.list in terminal
<genjix> damn...
<jhutchins> AHinMaine: Ok, you're not trying to upgrade, are you?  You're doing a clean install?
<jhutchins> genjix: you too?
<AHinMaine> yep.  fresh.  repart, refmt...
<jhutchins> AHinMaine: Anything in particular you're having trouble with?
<AHinMaine> just getting firefox and gaim installed.
<AHinMaine> I'm on the repository step from ubuntuguide.org right now.
<Thehound666> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Thehound666> root		(hd0,0)
<Thehound666> savedefault
<Thehound666> makeactive
<Thehound666> chainloader	+1
<AHinMaine> i'm just wondering if it's missing some gnome crap that might not be installed by default on kubuntu...
<Thehound666> what do I want to edit?
<jhutchins> Is that the whole file?
<Thehound666> no
<jhutchins> DON'T PASTE IT!
<francesco> test
<Thehound666> just the xp entry
<jhutchins> paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gan|y|med> any other ideas about webcam support in (k)ubuntu? is there any programme, preferably as a deb?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Have you tried kopete and gaim?
<firecrotch> Thehound666: Near the top of the file, there should be a line that says "deafult 0" -- just change the 0 to the number of the menu entry that you want to be the default
<francesco> gan|y|med : try to install icq for windows with wine?
<gan|y|med> gaim doesn't support as far as i know, onle the fork of it. and i don't know anything about kopete, that's why i am asking
<jhutchins> francesco: I don't think that's a good idea.
<francesco> why?
<gan|y|med> francesco: no way! icq is a horrible piece of software
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: I didn't ask if you thought it worked, I asked if you'd tried it.
<gan|y|med> but thx anyway
<Thehound666> 3 correct?
<Thehound666> default=0
<gan|y|med> no, because before installing i though i'd better ask so that i don't need to install one after the other
<jhutchins> Thehound666: How woudl we know?
<AHinMaine> i've never laid hands on any debian related distro...   so this is pretty new for me...   i'm only versed in solaris, freebsd, with some redhat and (recently) suse thrown in...
<Thehound666> I don't know how I'd know
<Thehound666> lol
<Thehound666> xp is listed last
<jhutchins> Did you see where I asked you to paste it to pastebin?
<Thehound666> among 4 options
<hund_> how can i configure kubunto to be a gateway to internet?
<Thehound666> if it works this time
<Thehound666> always accuses me of spamming
<jhutchins> hund_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jhutchins> WHoops.
<gan|y|med> hund_ search for ip forwarding in google
<jhutchins> hund_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jhutchins> hund_: Everything you need to know.
<hund_> thanks
<gan|y|med> this is better, of course
<dethklok> omfg, firefox like totally suck
<dethklok> s
<jhutchins> Many people have said so.
<jhutchins> Usually they don't know what they're doing.
<gan|y|med> quiet cold in here...
<dethklok> I usually say it dosen't either... but it just keeps crashing and freezing
<firecrotch> dethklok: the only time Fx crashes for me is when I go to sites with horrible javascript that gets stuck in a neverending loop
<Thehound666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2658/
<Thehound666> took four consecutive pushes to get it through
<dethklok> firecrotch, Fx? Never heard it called that before.... But yeah, It seems to crash randomly when I change themes and when I'm on myspace or gmail :-p
<elyon225> Hey, guys.  I'm going to attempt to install a web server on this machine.  Doesn't need to serve a LOT of bandwidth, but I would like it to be available all the time.  I'd like to install some sort of content server for a personal blog.  Could someone please point me in the right direction for getting it all setup?  I'm running Kubuntu Edgy.
<firecrotch> dethklok: That's the official abbreviation for Firefox :)
<jhutchins> Thehound666: So what made you think 3 might be correct?
<jhutchins> Thehound666: What migh happen if you are wrong?
<Thehound666> it defaults at 0 to boot Kubuntu
<Thehound666> so 3 entries down from it is xp
<jhutchins> So that gives the impression that it number entries starting at 0.
<jhutchins> Thehound666: What would happen if you were wrong?
<Thehound666> no idea
<firecrotch> elyon225: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP should help :)
<jhutchins> I can think of two possibilities:
<jhutchins> 1) It boots to something other than XP.
<jhutchins> 2) It doesn't boot.
<elyon225> firecrotch: Thank you.  Do you have any particular blog software you'd recommend?  I've heard WordPress is good, but it's not free, is it?
<jhutchins> Thehound666: What do you do if possibility 2 happens?
<Thehound666> ok then so how do I be sure?
<Thehound666> 2 would be disaster
<firecrotch> elyon225: WordPress is free, but I would recommend against it.  I'd write my own :)
<jhutchins> Thehound666: You reboot.
<jhutchins> Thehound666: Not really.  You would use your kubuntu CD as a rescue boot disk.
<elyon225> firecrotch: Okay, YOU would write your own.  What would you recommend for the NON-VB programmer? ;)
<jhutchins> Thehound666: You would mount your /boot partition (or /), edit the menu file again, and try again.
<Theory> wordpress is free
<Theory> at the moment I'm using s9y
<Thehound666> is there official word on what number is what?
<firecrotch> elyon225: WordPress isn't too bad, it's highly customizable and easy to use.  It's just that there are some problems with it when your blog gets a lot of hits
<elyon225> firecrotch: Well, I have about 2 friends, so I think I'll be safe ;)
<francesco> <<<--- bye bye
<firecrotch> elyon225: Yeah, just don't expect it to hold up if you get dugg or something
<jhutchins> Thehound666: see at the top of the file where it says "See: grub(8)"?
<AHinMaine> heh, i finally combined the /etc/apt/sources.list with the default as well as the ones from ubuntuguide.org and NOW i'm finally getting somewhere...
<firecrotch> Thehound666: You want it set to 4
<jhutchins> AHinMaine: You'll find once you get it right it's MUCH better than SuSE's online sources.
<jhutchins> firecrotch: No he doesn't.
<jhutchins> firecrotch: There is no 4.
<firecrotch> He has a total of 5 menu entries
<tom_> hello
<firecrotch> jhutchins: He has a divider on line 141/142, which counts as an entry :)
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Ubuntu, recovery, memtest, XP.
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Ah, so he does.
* jhutchins has always used lilo.
<Hard_Wired> I've just installed Edgy AMD64 and Adept has greyed out anything not already installed?
<jhutchins> Hm. He's gone anyway.
<firecrotch> jhutchins: so did he set it to 3 and try to reboot?
<jhutchins> So he'll get memtest86.
<jhutchins> Of course, rather than use the rescue CD, he could just use the bootmenu.
<AHinMaine> oh brother....  the only .deb version of gaim available is 2.0.0beta3, almost 10 months out of date...
<firecrotch> He'll get the divider, which won't boot, so it will fall back to whatever his fallback is stet to
<dethklok> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jhutchins> AHinMaine: http://www.debuntu.org/gaim-2.0.0beta5-edgy-eft-feisty-fawn
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Ah.
<AHinMaine> sweet.  thanx man.
<jhutchins> lilo uses the actual label for each entry (must be unique).
<firecrotch> jhutchins: He doesn't have a fallback entry... so he'll be gone for a while until he figures out how to get into his system
<emil> hello
<firecrotch> Hello, emil
<elyon225> Hey, is it possible to redefine what my mouse buttons do? I have a middle button and two side buttons (that currently do nothing)
<dethklok> How do I reinstall something that isn't on apt-get?
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Well, he does have a boot menu.  If he can't figure that out...
<emil> Can someone help me out a bit
<emil> totally new in Kubuntu
<jhutchins> elyon225: Yes.  One place is in your xorg.conf file.
<firecrotch> jhutchins: Oh, yeah...
<elyon225> jhutchins: Okay, I'll look into that.  Thank you.
<devilsadvocate> oin #ubunut-in
<jhutchins> emil: Pretend we're Vulcans.  We won't respond to idle chatter, but if you ask a direct question we will respond if we have anything to say.
<firecrotch> elyon225: You'll need to figure out what code the side buttons send to the system using xev
<firecrotch> elyon225: then map those to a specific action
<jhutchins> elyon225: I don't think the GUI configuration tools offer much with that.
<Hard_Wired> <dethklok> do you mean that adept has greyed out everything not already installed?
<elyon225> jhutchins: No, I looked at GUI first but didn't see anything.
<devilsadvocate> i'm having problems running gtk-apps on kubuntu - non of the text shows up on the menus, buttons, etc
<elyon225> firecrotch: Okay, I'll give her a shot.
<firecrotch> The GUI sucks for anything other than a normal 2 button mouse
<dethklok> Hard_Wired, No, like, its called Upower... and I read how to uninstall it and then reinstall it... but when I got to the step to reinstall the guide then told me "oh yeah, this project has been canceled so you can't reinstall it but here is the respitory"
<emil> isnt there an application that can install apps for you,
<emil> Like installing FireFox
<dethklok> emil, apt-get ?
<emil> search for firefox in the app and the just Install
<emil> ok, yeah?
<emil> I have never used linux before
<dethklok> emil, sudo apt-get install firefox
<bfdhud> What is a good alternative to audacity?
<emil> ok ty
<elyon225> Alright...another stupid question.  How do I find out my host name with a konsole?
<AHinMaine> type hostname
<emil> Couldnt find the installation package
<posingaspopular> emil: new ubuntu users, yay!
<emil> :)
<posingaspopular> it isn't sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<dethklok> emil, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<emil> and then?
<Hard_Wired> I've just installed Edgy and Adept has greyed out everything not already instealled, i can't install anything?!
<dethklok> emil, see the # , delete all of them infront of the respitories
<elyon225> Hmm... hostname reports a name that MySql says doesn't exist.
<jhutchins> emil: Try mozilla-firefox
<dethklok> emil, then save and quit and try sudo apt-get install firefox agian
<dethklok> dethklok, oh wait, you have to update first
<dethklok> emil, so sudo apt-get update
<emil> ok ty, updating...
<emil> everytime I have to type sudo dhclient eth1 to get my wlan to work, and I can't use WPA either?
<elyon225> Hard_Wired: You need to run that as root.  Did you enter your password when starting Adept?
<jhutchins> emil: probably depends on what card you have.
<emil> intel something... built in, in my laptop
<firecrotch> emil: You're using Edgy? I think that it's a known bug in Edgy
<dethklok> emil, how new is the laptop?
<emil> one year in april
<emil> I use the built in Wireless Assistant
<dethklok> emil, yeah I don't know if something like that would have WPA, you might want to check with their website
<firecrotch> emil: Maybe try KNetworkManager instead
<dethklok> emil, and of corse you have to check to make sure you router even supports WPA
<DjDarkman> properties_imp.cpp:(.text+0x52a): undefined reference to `libtorrent::torrent_info::~torrent_info()' ,what does this error mean?
<vandenoever> hi anyone know a good usb headset for kubuntu edgy?
<firecrotch> Does anyone know if Ragnarok Online works with wine?
<bfdhud> Anyone willing to help me out with a problem?
<firecrotch> bfdhud:  we're all willing to help if we can
<bfdhud> I just installed Kubuntu last night, I was using adept installer to install Audacity
<bfdhud> but when I launch the program I get an error saying "Error initializing I/O layer"
<bfdhud> and nothing works.
<bfdhud> Is there a KDE specific alternative to Audacity
<firecrotch> bfdhud: not that I know of... I've always used audacity
<bfdhud> Any idea what my error means then firecrotch?
<bfdhud> I really have no idea how to troubleshoot linux.
<emil> Wey got WPA to work =)
<emil> with KNetworkManager
<firecrotch> bfdhud: it seems to me as if audacity is having trouble using artsd (which is what handles audio input and output)
<firecrotch> emil: Congrats :)
<robinsw> Been asked a thousand times before probably, so...
<robinsw> Can anybody direct me to the wiki page about .deb files?
<robinsw> Need to install Skype if I want to shun Windows completely! :)
<firecrotch> robinsw: Have you downloaded the .deb file already?
<emil> firecrotch: ty
<robinsw> Yeah, it's downloaded
<robinsw> Just need to install it
<emil> and I got FF too =)
<firecrotch> emil: yw
<firecrotch> robinsw: dpkg -i filename.deb
<devilsadvocate> anyone here uses scigraphica on kubunut?
<robinsw> Smashing, thanks
<robinsw> devilsadvocate, is there a shiny GUI way of doing that?
<TopDawg216> question...why is it that when I try to remove any included programs, it says that Kubuntu has to be removed?
<bfdhud> Thanks firecrotch] 
<robinsw> I'm thinking (takes a deep breath) InstallShield? (Ducks as tomatoes fly at him)
<devilsadvocate> to do what robinsw
<robinsw> To install Debian packages?
* firecrotch hides tomatoes behind his back
<robinsw> :)
<devilsadvocate> robinsw, double click :D
<firecrotch> robinsw: if you right click the deb file, you can choose "Install"
<emil> Can I get wow to work from kubuntu?
<Rob-West> how can i make Kubuntu see my webcam
<robinsw> Ah, thanks
<robinsw> BRB
<firecrotch> emil: I've heard of people getting WoW to work, search around http://appsdb.winehq.com
<Rob-West> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<firecrotch> emil: sorry, it's http://appdb.winehq.com
<emil> hehe ok, well Ill need windows for work so no rush but
<jhutchins> robinsw: There's also aptitude.
<dethklok> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TopDawg216> ! remove wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> Can somebody take a look at this ./configure print out please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2670/
<TopDawg216> damn...figured it would give me a tip that would work on all of the programs I want gone :(
<dethklok> TopDawg216, what do you want gone?
<firecrotch> dethklok: You need to tell it where X is installed
<lupine_85> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<lupine_85> so install xlibs-dev
<lupine_85> !xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> or whatever it's transitional for
<dethklok> I'm runnind dapper
<TopDawg216> Well, there's a lot of extra stuff (got Kubuntu-desktop) that I dont need, and when I try to remove it, it says I have to remove Kubutnu-desktop too
<dethklok> running*
<lupine_85> doesn't matter
<lupine_85> !info xlibs-dev dapper
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dethklok> TopDawg216, you can usually type sudo apt-get remove *packet name*
<jhutchins> TopDawg216: Let it lie for a while, see if you don't end up using it.
<firecrotch> TopDawg: You can safely remove Kubuntu-Desktop, since it's not a real package.  Just don't remove it's dependencies
<dethklok> lupine_85, how do I tell it where X is?
<fairman> Hi, how can i add my public IP adress? (I have local IP adress 10.107.... and i need to use both)
<TopDawg216> well as of right now, I'm just testing everything on a dual boot.  Maybe later when I completely switch over I'll just format everything and start with a very basic version
<TopDawg216> like kde-core or something
<jhutchins> TopDawg216: What kindof stuff are you trying to remvoe.
<lupine_85> dethklok: just install the package, re-run configure
<TopDawg216> just random stuff that I don't need (there's a lot of things)
<jhutchins> TopDawg216: The idea of KDE is that it's a pretty comprehensive software suite, includes a lot of stuff.
<dethklok> lupine_85, i have tried, it gives the same thing over and over
<firecrotch> TopDawg216: If you have the space, I would keep the stuff.  Never know when you might need it
<jhutchins> If you want something stripped down, consider a simpler desktop environment like xfce.
<lupine_85> in that case, ./configure --help
<TopDawg216> cool
<TopDawg216> thanks for all the advice everyone :)
<jhutchins> dethklok: which X
<jhutchins> In console.
<dethklok> jhutchins, Lol, that makes no sense to me... Which X?
<jhutchins> dethklok: What are you trying to build?
<jhutchins> dethklok: In a console, type "which X" (without the quotes).  Hit return.
<dethklok> I'm trying to install new themes... but it just came with a bunch of files that I have to compile I guess...
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop/asdf/moodin$ which x
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop/asdf/moodin$
<jhutchins> dethklok: Did you read the README and INSTALL files?
<firecrotch> dethklok:  you shouldn't have to compile anything to use a new theme...
<dethklok> Yep
<jhutchins> deth, not x, X.
<lupine_85> it's after the X include files. they're in xlibs-dev
<dethklok>  /usr/bin/X
<emil> What's the default font for FF?
<emil> this looks very strange compared to FF in XP
<emil> ??
<jhutchins> dethklok: "which" will report the path to any executable.
<jhutchins> However, as lupine_85 said, it wants the include files (headers).
<cntb> emil you add some fonts
<dethklok> jhutchins, so try to configure again?
<ninHer> hi all
<emil> cntb: how?
<test34> emil, I like bitstream charter
<jhutchins> This is why most people stay away from compiling, you end up having to install a whole development environment.
<cntb> wait
<firecrotch> emil: it uses the default variable width font on your system
<firecrotch> emil: You can change it in your Firefox preferences though
<jhutchins> dethklok: If you can find it as a .deb you're better off.
<E_mE> hi all...
<dethklok> kk
<posingaspopular> E_mE: what's good in the hood?
<test34> emit: edit - preferences - content
<firecrotch> dethklok: Or an RPM if no deb is available
<E_mE> Is there a driver or so for 5 button Micosoft mice??
<dethklok> Well I'm trying to install the "Moodin Enging"
<E_mE> posingaspopular: lots of weed hidden in my hood =P
<posingaspopular> E_mE: not the first time ive heard it
<emil> firecroth: how and what should I change too, webpages dont look too good...
<E_mE> posingaspopular: prob not the last ;)
<posingaspopular> emil: did you change the resolution? did you use any skins or extenstions on FF? etc
<firecrotch> E_mE: I've never been able to get my Microsucks 5 button mouse to work properly
<E_mE> :(
<dethklok> ACCIDENT!!!
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/X
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ which X
<dethklok> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<firecrotch> E_mE: I haven't tried to get it working lately though
<E_mE> firecrotch: ill go and browse around
<firecrotch> emil: In firefox... Edit -> Preferences -> Content
<dethklok> umm?
<dethklok> help?
<firecrotch> dethklok: You didn't really do that, did you? I hope not
<maa> what do you need ??
<jhutchins> E_mE: The regular microsoft driver should work, you may need to enable extra buttons in xorg.conf
<cntb> emil look for msttffonts package
<dethklok> firecrotch, yeah I really did........ I pushed Shift+Insert because I was trying to paste in the path to the files on my desktop
<robinsw> Anybody else found that Skype with Windows works fine, but the microphone input on Linux is very very low?
<firecrotch> dethklok: got a backup?
<robinsw> Is there a mic boost option at all?
<dethklok> nope
<emil> cntb: where do I find it?
<dethklok> firecrotch, nope
<jhutchins> dethklok: You're probably going to need to reinstall xorg then.
<devilsadvocate> robinsw, that would depend on your audio card, i believe
<dethklok> jhutchins, can i apt-get that?
<emil> posingaspopular: I have the right resolution and stuff
<robinsw> devilsadvocate, that makes sense.
<robinsw> Thanks, buddy.
<cntb> emil try google in the meantime looking for it in help.ubuntu.com
<firecrotch> dethklok:  You can, but first you'll have to uninstall it
<posingaspopular> emil: can you post a screenshot?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<emil> sure...
<jhutchins> dethklok: It probably won't apt-get because it's already installed.
<devilsadvocate> robinsw, i have a mic boost option, as do i have a whole bunch of controls i have no idea what use are of :P
<dethklok> E: Couldn't find package xorg
<jhutchins> dethklok: I don't know enough about apt/deb yet to tell you how to force it.  You might need to download the package that has /usr/bin/X in it and force install it with dpkg.
<rysiek|pl> guys, if my localized ubuntu repo server (pl.archive.ubuntu.com) is down, and I *need* to install something, can I simply replace pl.archive.ubuntu.com with, say, en.archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list file and go on?
<dethklok> jhutchins, yeah that makes no sense to me at all
<firecrotch> !tell me about xorg
<cntb> emil also try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<DeadFishMan> dethklok: You just need to recreate the xorg.conf file from scratch? You can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cntb> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> DeadFishMan: He deleted /usr/bin/X.
<cntb> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<jhutchins> dethklok: Are you running dapper or edgy?
<dethklok> dapper
<DeadFishMan> jhutchins: Ouch!
<eisma> how do i fix this: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<cntb> emil there you go
<jhutchins> Ok, you need to get someone who's also running dapper to email you /usr/bin/X.
<cntb> !fonts |emil
<ubotu> emil: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hund_> can anyone help me configuring internal network?
<firecrotch> eisma: run dpkg --configure -a ?
<DeadFishMan> eisma: Did you try to simply run: dpkg --configure -a ?
<jhutchins> eisma: you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<eisma> yes..
<eisma> i did that
<dethklok> jhutchins, seems like edgy is more popular anyways... should i just download that iso and install that?
<eisma> and it's downloading flash from a website but doesn't do anything
<cntb> emil sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hund_> i need help configuring kubuntu to let an internal network pc acess to the internet
<cntb> also emil sudo apt-get install gsfonts
<jhutchins> dethklok: Well, yeah.  People have had problems when they upgraded instead of doing a clean install, but you could do that.
<HymnToLife> hund_, please be mlore precide, what kind of internet connection do you have ?
<cntb> and emil sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<HymnToLife> more*
<jhutchins> dethklok: Tell you what, there should be a /usr/bin/X on the Dapper CD.
<dethklok> jhutchins, Yeah I mean a complete reinstall
<dethklok> jhutchins, I did the Ship-It... does that help?
<jhutchins> dethklok: Not unless you feel like the whole system is messed up.
<hund_> i have an adsl connection. and i also have a lan.
<firecrotch> jhutchins: I would have never thought of doing that
<jhutchins> hund_: Didn't I give you the IP MASQ HOWTO earlier?
<hund_> indeed
<HymnToLife> hund_, do you have a router ? If so, you just need to configure your Ethernet interface
<hund_> but i am a begginer
<dethklok> jhutchins, well, kinda, there are a lot of things that I have messed up... like boot screen and network problems... (cuz im such a huge noob i guess)
<hund_> no i don't have any router
<jhutchins> dethklok: Experience is proportional to data destroyed.
<hund_> that guide was quite confuse for me
<jhutchins> hund_: You want the ubuntu box to be a router for you.
<HymnToLife> Oh, right; you want to do an ICS
<hund_> yes
<robinsw> Damn! Skypecasts aren't supported with Linux.
<robinsw> Christ on a big bike.
<HymnToLife> there's a wiki page about it, you can use Firestarter
<dethklok> jhutchins, well I have learned to not just randomly push Shift+Insert randomly...
<firecrotch> dethklok: You can take the easy way out and reinstall, or try to fix everything
<jhutchins> Shorewall will probably set it up too.
<matteo> HEY ALL
<jhutchins> (Oops, that's another all-console approach.)
<dethklok> firecrotch, I like the easy way... (not linux lol)
<hund_> when i ping from the other box everything is ok but when i try to acess the internet i can't
<firecrotch> dethklok: But you don't learn anything doing it the easy way
<jhutchins> With great power comes great responsibility.
<robinsw> firecrotch, that's my mantra too! :)
<dethklok> What does that file do anyways?
<dethklok> xorg.conf
<dethklok> or w/e
<DeadFishMan> dethklok: You mean X?
<jhutchins> hund_: Can you ping an external IP?
<dethklok> DeadFishMan, sure.. what ever I deleted
<da[MAGE] > Hi to all
<DeadFishMan> !xorg.conf | dethklok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> dethklok: It's all of the settings for displaying stuff, and interfacing with your mouse/keyboard/etc
<hund_> let me check
<DeadFishMan> dethklok: X is the Graphical User Interface of Linux
<dethklok> firecrotch, Then how come I'm still using the computer just fine?
<firecrotch> dethklok: The file is still in RAM until you restart
<jhutchins> dethklok: Your best bet is to mount the shipit CD and see if you can find /usr/bin/X.
<DeadFishMan> dethklok: Without it you will be left with just a command line to use
<firecrotch> It only gets reloaded when you restart X
<DeadFishMan> dethklok: Try to follow jhutchins advice.... That might work!
<dethklok> OIC, well I would have no freaking idea what to do in the command line... lol
<dethklok> Ok, will do
<jhutchins> Many fine things have been done from the command line.
* dethklok looks for cd case
<posingaspopular> emil: any progress?
* DeadFishMan LOVES bash and friends... :)
<hund_> no i can't ping any external ip
<Gimmy> sera
<da[MAGE] > eila
<firecrotch> dethklok: I had no idea how to use the command line either until I was forced to do it
<DeadFishMan> Actually, I am using BitchX on a GNU Screen session as we speak... :)
<dethklok> Crap, It figures.. once I really need the cd i cant find it.. lll
<dethklok> lol*
<Gimmy> i want to install beryl on kubuntu edgy
<DeadFishMan> On the other session, I have wget downloading Etch ISO files
<dethklok> Oh! never mind I got it!
<hund_> no i can't ping any external ip...
<firecrotch> Gimmy: And?
<firecrotch> Gimmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy should help.
<Gimmy> and i have an english layout for the keyboard
<jhutchins> hund_: What have you done so far?
<Gimmy> *i-m italian...(
<hund_> i've set the ip on both boxes
<hund_> one to 192.168.0.1
<hund_> and other to 192.168.0.2
<dethklok> jhutchins, firecrotch, DeadFishMan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2675/
<firecrotch> Gimmy: Do you have Beryl actually installed?
<Gimmy> mmm
<hund_> and set up the dns server
<Gimmy> i don-t know
<jhutchins> hund_: You need to set IP Forwarding ON, and you need to set up IPTABLES rules.
<Gimmy> up to five minut ago
<jhutchins> hund_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<hund_> nd how do i do that?
<Gimmy> i view an icon of beryl near clock
<hund_> thnkx i'll take a look
<dethklok> Umm, What am I supposed to do? :'(
<firecrotch> Gimmy: Okay, you have it installed.
<Gimmy> but
<markelhas> hi, need some tips with my network
<Gimmy> now i don-t view that icon
<jhutchins> hund_: That tells you how in 8 steps.
<Gimmy> i have only the emerald theme manager
<hund_> ok
<markelhas> everytime that i turn off my machine and start again, i have problems of in my network
<dethklok> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2675/
<markelhas> i've static ip on my eth0
<markelhas> i can ping my privet ip, but can ping the router gw
<DeadFishMan> brb
<jhutchins> dethklok: find /media/hdd/bin -name X
<markelhas> i've to start firewall and network wizard couple of times to get network working
<Livedifferent> Hello! I am something of a noob. Would anyone be able to answer a question regarding dual booting?
<markelhas> how can i solve this
<markelhas> ?
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, go on
<jhutchins> markelhas: If you're on an internal network you shouldn't need the firewall.
<dethklok> jhutchins, do I type that in the command line?
<robinsw> Guys -- Got a USB hard drive, but Kubuntu won't let me write to it. How do I open it up for full access?
<jhutchins> dethklok: Try it.
<dethklok> jhutchins, no print back
<tsdgeos> robinsw: ntfs formated?
<robinsw> Fraid so
<Livedifferent> What would be the best way to dual boot/partition an OEM'd Windows box with Ubuntu?
<tsdgeos> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<robinsw> !ntfs
<markelhas> jhutchins: i'm on a internal network
<robinsw> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, what OEM is it, and how is your partitioning like?
<cntb> Livedifferent: dual boot very common issue
<devilsadvocate> robinsw, it isnt as unsafe as ubotu makes it out to be :P
<Livedifferent> This is hypothetical, since I own a Mac now
<markelhas> jhutchins: but only when i start firestart and shutdown that works
<Livedifferent> But it would probably be OEM'd with XP Pro
<Livedifferent> ANd have only one partition on an 80GB HD
<markelhas> jhutchins: i don't want any firewall
<markelhas> jhutchins: because slow down my p2p clients
<firecrotch> Livedifferent: actually it might have one of those pesky hidden recovery paritions
<jhutchins> markelhas: How did you end up with firestart?
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, best bet will be to wipe one partition and replace with ext3fs. if its a single partitoin you have, then resize the biggest after a defrag
<markelhas> jhutchins: i've click stop, then exit
<cntb> Livedifferent: first off get gparted liveCD
<jhutchins> I think the installer will repartition a windows drive - not sure about ntfs.
<cntb> shrink big partition
<Livedifferent> Sorry, noob alert. What's ext3fs? Some sort of file system?
<robinsw> Instead of using Fuse, can I convert from NTFS to a linux format?
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: Yes.
<jhutchins> Linux filesysetem.
<robinsw> Got 320GB of stuff on there, you see.
<Livedifferent> Thanks
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, i would suggest partition magic if we need to tell you what ext3fs is :)
<firecrotch> Livedifferent: Yes, it's the default filesystem for most Linux distros
<cntb> Livedifferent: yes filesystem FS
<Livedifferent> So I can get a liveCD which will partition it after wiping the windows partition?
<jhutchins> Doesn't the installer repartition?
<Livedifferent> I don't know, I've owned a Mac since OS X
<robinsw> Instead of using Fuse, can I convert from NTFS to a linux format?
<Livedifferent> And I haven't tried Ubuntu on it
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, you dont need to wipe the windows partition, although that would make it a lot easier
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: You shouldn't have to wipe the windows partition, although that might be easier.
<da[MAGE] > hey guys does any one know a better looking bootloader than grub?
<devilsadvocate> robinsw, not without losing data
<hund_> how do i get to a root terminal?
<robinsw> Crap
<robinsw> :-/
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : You can configure GRUB to look how you want it
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: There are linux tools that will shrink the windows partition and make a new linux partition.
<Hirvinen> robinsw: No. You'll have to store it somewhere else during the reformat.
<devilsadvocate> da[MAGE] , grub is beautiful :)
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: Most of the installers will offer to do that.
<da[MAGE] > tnx fire..
<robinsw> Gotcha
<robinsw> Thanks
<da[MAGE] > do u have links?
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: It's always a good idea to have a backup though.
<Livedifferent> Devils/jhutchins: Will Ubuntu's installer do that?
<jhutchins> !sudo | hund_
<ubotu> hund_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<cntb> Livedifferent: first off get gparted liveCD
<TopDawg216> so I've looked into it and the programs I want to delete are all games
<da[MAGE] > tnx....if that dont work ill google it<,9
<cntb> gparted
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, wipe windows partition ? yeah
<TopDawg216> so I would just do apt-get remove <gamename>
<da[MAGE] > ;)
<TopDawg216> correct?
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: cntb is telling you how to get a tool to do it manually.
<cntb> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Livedifferent> Okay
<markelhas> jhutchins: should y finish in another way?
<firecrotch> TopDawg216: Yes, that should work
<devilsadvocate> Livedifferent, although since you want to dual boot, first install windows first and keep free space for the linux, then use the linux live cd to finish the job
<alexmic> Hi all, anyone managed to setup a gnunetd?
<jhutchins> markelhas: I don't know why you have firestart installed to begin with.  Why not uninstall it?
<Alex`> just a question .......... how can i login as root ? i had a link where it was explained something about modifying a file but i don't remember it :|
<Livedifferent> cntb: So with gparted liveCD I can shrink the Windows partition?
<jhutchins> !sudo | Alex`
<hund_> jhutchins in the tutorial it says to type all the commands in a root terminal, DO NOT use sudo....
<ubotu> Alex`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<firecrotch> Alex`: You don't.
<cntb> Livedifferent: yep
<jhutchins> hund_: Ah.
<Alex`> i did
<markelhas> jhutchins: and my p2p clients will work normaly?
<Alex`> the last time
<robinsw> If I plug in an external USB2 hard drive whilst Linux is already running, how can I force Linux to detect it?
<markelhas> jhutchins: torrent and emule?
<jhutchins> hund_: ubuntu is trying to change that, but use sudo -i.
<alexmic> Alex`: sudo passwd root
<Livedifferent> Thanks all! I appreciate it. I'm just getting my feet wet with Linux now.
<firecrotch> robinsw: It should detect it automatically
<devilsadvocate> hund_, to get a root terminal first enable root : "sudo passwd root" and then type "su" in a terminal
<cntb> Livedifferent: be patient it works perfectly wait when in doubt it is stuck
<firecrotch> devilsadvocate: no no no
<Gimmy> ok
<devilsadvocate> hund_, this is not usually recommended unless you know exactly what you are doing
<Gimmy> i have beryl
<Gimmy> but my windows decorator
<Alex`> alexmic i wanna login as root ...... i did it the last time i installed kubuntu but i don't remember the file ....... i'll just search
<Gimmy> is failed
<firecrotch> root terminal: sudo /bin/bsh
<jhutchins> Livedifferent: Most installers will do a reasonably safe job of repartitioning for you these days.  You might want to google "dual boot linux" and read up a bit.
<HymnToLife> Alex`, sudo -i will give you a root shell
<jhutchins> firecrotch: sudo -i
<Alex`> not enough :P
<HymnToLife> (please don't do sudo bash, nor sudo -s)
<firecrotch> HymnToLife: Why is sudo bash bad?
<HymnToLife> you want to login as root GRAPHICALLY ?
<alexmic> Alex`:  you run sudo passwd root, you enter a password for the root accound and then you can log in root
<HymnToLife> that seems like a _very_ bad idea
<jhutchins> for what hund_ is doing sudo -i will work fine.
<HymnToLife> firecrotch, man sudo could have told you that sudo -i simulates an initial login instead of just running the shell executable as root
<HymnToLife> thus setting the environment variables coorectly
<alexmic> But I can only support HymnToLife that login in X as root is a bad idea
<Alex`>  kdmrc i edit this file and it enables me to login as root ........ remembered it :D thanks anyway
<TopDawg216> how do I find the location of the GNOME game pack?
<jhutchins> Alex`: There are good reasons that's disabled by default...
<Gimmy> can you help me_
<Alex`> well i kinda don't care about reasons ........ i do it for other stuff
<vge> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alex`> :P
<sfpavel> is there a photoshop version for kubuntu? if there is where can i get it?
<Gimmy> firecrotch: can you help me?
<jhutchins> Gimmy: Only if you tell us what the problem is.
<HymnToLife> sfpavel, no
<Gimmy> ok
<robinsw_> Sorry, connection died
<Alex`> sfpavel gimp
<jhutchins> sfpavel: Have a look at The Gimp.
<Gimmy> beryl run
<markelhas> jhutchins: if i remove the firewall should i config anything to use p2p clients?
<HymnToLife> if you feel adventurous, you can try to run it in !wine
<TopDawg216> sfpavel:  Photoshop is not available for Kubuntu...try Gimp though
<TopDawg216> ^^
<Gimmy> but window decorator crash
<Gimmy> i have kubuntu edgy
<sfpavel> what about flash?
<cntb> TopDawg216: sudo apt-cache search game
<TopDawg216> awesome...thanks :)
<Alex`> sfpavel run adept and search for flash
<robinsw_> Can anybody tell me how to reformat an NTFS ext harddrive to the Linux FS?
<firecrotch> Gimmy: I've never had problems with the window manager crashing, so I really can't be of much help
<sfpavel> thnx guys
<cntb> TopDawg216: sudo apt-get install gnome-games
<devilsadvocate> robinsw_, mkext2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<HymnToLife> robinsw_, mkfs is a nice command-line tool to do it. If you want a graphical interface, use gparted
<jhutchins> cntb: What would be the command to find the package name?
<Gimmy> mmm
<robinsw_> Thanks, guys
<devilsadvocate> assuming hdb1 is the partition you want to reformat
<devilsadvocate> you will loose all data
<cntb> sudo apt-cache search game jhutchins ?
<devilsadvocate> mke2fs robinsw_
<da[MAGE] > can one upgrade from from ubuntu 6.06 to edgy?
<da[MAGE] > without reinstalling everything
<DjDarkman> can someone give me a howto that fully covers compiling a kernel with ubuntu patches?
<HymnToLife> !edgy | da[MAGE] 
<ubotu> da[MAGE] : Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<jhutchins> da[MAGE] : Yes, but you should be aware that the people who have had problems with edgy have mostly been people who upgraded.
<cntb> da[MAGE] : still dont know an easy path to dapper edgy upgrade
<HymnToLife> agreed, I definitely recommend doing a fresh install of Edgy
<da[MAGE] > tnx ppl
<jhutchins> Not everybody has problems.
<firecrotch> I had no problem upgrading from Dapper :)
<devilsadvocate> da[MAGE] , you can upgrade , unless you ave some exotic installs, maybe even something like compiz or graphics drivers
<cntb> firecrotch: pls tell us about upgrading to edgy
<dethklok> is ktorrent any good, or should I get something better?
<chavo> dethklok, ktorrent works great
<dethklok> chavo kk
<firecrotch> cntb: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade worked just fine for me
<cox377> my kubuntu has started to feel very sluggish.. i've got an 7gb hdd and i';ve used 5gb but i've got nothing really on the machine.. i've run apt-get clean.. is there any other commands for cleaning the system?
<dethklok> firecrotch, should I do that?
<firecrotch> dethklok: If you have your system messed up currently, it will still be messed up after upgrading with dist-upgrade
<firecrotch> Probably worse
<dethklok> firecrotch, OIC, guess not then
<cox377> !system clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system clean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> firecrotch, so it wont fix my X problem :(
<cox377> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> dethklok: I'd say the best bet was to go ahead and do a clean install of Edgy.
<firecrotch> dethklok: I agree with jhutchins
<robinsw_> gparted is formatting the drive now... thanks everybody!
<jhutchins> dethklok: If you want to fix Dapper, boot to the dapper CD.  You'll have /usr/bin/X, copy that to /usr/bin on the hard drive.
<dethklok> jhutchins, Yeah, I just started the DL on the PC downstairs... (it's wired)
<cox377> anyone know about cleaning?
<jhutchins> cox377: Don't mix bleach and amonia.
<firecrotch> cox377:  Like with a vacuum or a broom and dustpan?
<jhutchins> cox377: Be careful not to overspin fans when using compressed air?
<cox377> lol
<dethklok> jhutchins, so can i do: cp /hdd/bin /usr/bin
<cox377> how about system clean
<jhutchins> dethklok: No.
<cox377> remove some of the 5gb that i have no idea what it's used on
<jhutchins> dethklok: if /hdd/bin/X exists, you can cp /hdd/bin/X /usr/bin
<firecrotch> cox377: If you have no idea what the stuff is, best to leave it alone
<cox377> firecrotch: yeh but 5gb or nothing is  alot
<dethklok> jhutchins, yeah there is no /hdd/cin/X
<cox377> firecrotch: there must be a system clean function?
<dethklok> bin*
<jhutchins> cox377: You can clear /tmp, /var/tmp, and probably there's a cache for apt you can clean.
<jhutchins> cox377: By default, linux runs a pretty clean system.
<jhutchins> 5gb is a pretty reasonable install.
<cox377> jhutchins: so just delete the contents of those folders?
<jhutchins> You can delete /usr/share/doc if you're that kind of person.
<jhutchins> cox377: It's probably better to selectively uninstall packages you don't (think) you need.
<cox377> jhutchins: what does 5gb go on.. i mean a browser / media / few other apps
<cntb> cox377: virgin XP takes almost 7.5 GB
<Alex`> bye all ....... rebooting :D
<cox377> cntb: never in a day mate
<jhutchins> I've got 7.6G with a pretty full install and some user data.
<firecrotch> cox377: Any programs that you _don't_ use can be removed
<cox377> cntb: 2gb max.. i'm just wondering where the space has gone because it never used to be that much.. say 3gb max
<cox377> firecrotch: whats the best way to list installed applications?
<jhutchins> cox377: I've got an old RH firewall with no gui in 913M
<cox377> firecrotch: smoothwall : P
<jhutchins> Oh, no, that's actually 1.6G.
<jhutchins> cox377: I'm sure there's a way to do it from the command line, but if you launch Aptitude it will show you what's installed.
<firecrotch> cox377: Adept will list everything that you have installed
<jhutchins> Er, adept.
<pedroBR> tem alguem do brasil a?
<firecrotch> !br | pedroBR
<ubotu> pedroBR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<TopDawg216> exit
<Gimmy> hey
<Gimmy> then
<da[MAGE] > I just started using ubuntu as my first linux distro....did I make a good choice?
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : It's excellent for beginners
<Gimmy> i have beryl and i select the windows manager kde
<Gimmy> if i select compiz or beryl
<Gimmy> crash
<jhutchins> Gimmy: Yup.  Bleeding edge software.
<da[MAGE] > excellent..but do other ones give u something -some more gears than ubuntu..or do even pros keep using it?
<jhutchins> da[MAGE] : It's quite extensible, and since it's based on debian you can get very advanced with it.
<Gimmy> jhutchins: i don-t understand
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : It's all a matter of personal preference for those who are experienced
<jhutchins> Gimmy: That stuff's unstable and doesn't always work.
<Gimmy> there-s a solution_
<jhutchins> Gimmy: Maybe.
<jhutchins> Gimmy: Given enough time spent deep enough in the code, I'm sure there is.
<Snoose> hello everyone, i'm looking for a web page i ran across earlier and can't seem to find again.
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : I've used other distros (Gentoo, Slackware, SUSE) and have always come back to Kubuntu
<robinsw_> !xvid
<jhutchins> da[MAGE] : It's not my personal first choice, but that's not because it can't do what I want it to.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<da[MAGE] > cool...tnx firecrotch;)
<Snoose> it said how to get multiple programs to use the same dial-up conn. at the same time.  anyone know where it is?
<robinsw_> Wow, that ubotu really knows his stuff! XD
<jhutchins> Snoose: Um, usually they do that by default.
<firecrotch> da[MAGE] : I'll admit though that it's because I don't like fussing with things if I don't have to
<jhutchins> Snoose: If you have a ppp connection, it just looks like a network adapter to the system, and they all use it.
<da[MAGE] > k
<firecrotch> robinsw_: Don't forget to feed it! :)
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dethklok> jhutchins, So as long as I keep my computer on, it's fine? lol
<Snoose> they don't though... if i'm in firefox my downloads in apt stop and vice versa
<jhutchins> dethklok: Well, you don't want to end your session.
<jhutchins> Snoose: It may be that they just slow way down, is that possible?
<dwidmann> Snoose, dialup connections aren't too good at multi-tasking
<jhutchins> They should continue when yrou pages are done loading.
<firecrotch> Snoose: You can always try decreasing Firefox's maxconnections
<Snoose> i'm winxp they slow down but still works fine
<jhutchins> I've run three PC's through one dial-up connection at about 19,200 baud.
<Snoose> im linux one just stops
<dwidmann> come to think of things, dialup connections aren't good at many things at all
<firecrotch> dwidmann: So true.  Maybe for email?
<dwidmann> They also never cease to annoy me
<dethklok> They are good if you don't wanna get hacked... Lol
<dwidmann> they're good at that
<Snoose> i have no alternative choice so i have to live with dial-up
<jhutchins> Snoose: I'd recommend doing less over the connection at once.
<robinsw_> Ah, the directions for installing the codecs aren't working.
<jhutchins> Do your apt installations when you're not browsing.
<da[MAGE] > dial up is sad.
<robinsw_> Says that it can't find the packages, even though I've enabled all the repositories
<Snoose> but i want to browse the net while downloading packages
<dwidmann> do the apt installations overnight if you can help it, it's less painful that way.
<jhutchins> dethklok: Actually, if you reboot, you'll be stuck with a command line interface, which might do you some good <grin>.
<dethklok> jhutchins, NOOOOOOO!
* dethklok cries
<jhutchins> 90% of what I do I can do from a command line via ssh.
<jhutchins> Including editing photos.
<dethklok> Lol, no way?
<robinsw_> Can anybody help me playing Restricted Formats? The directions given in the wiki tell me that a package couldn't be found, even though I have all the repositories enabled.
<jhutchins> You betcha.
<jamrs> jhutchins: editing photos?
<jhutchins> Yep.
<dwidmann> imagemagick?
<dethklok> Like resize them? Or more advanced than that?
<jhutchins> Yes sir.
<Snoose> firecrotch: how do i decrease firefox's maxconnections?
* jamrs is running irssi in shell via ssh right now
<jhutchins> dethklok: I usually don't go much beyond resizing.
<emil>  cant find the MS fonts
<jhutchins> dethklok: It's very possible though.
<jamrs> jhutchins: lol how much further could you go
<dethklok> jhutchins, thats awesome
<emil> package msttcorefonts not available
<jhutchins> jamrs: I can crop, do some color adjustment, but I'm a real piker.
<jhutchins> You can do amazing stuff with IM.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, cli purist eh ? :)
<cntb> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dethklok> When I was messing with gentoo a while back I recall the built in web browser, that was kind of impressive
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Lapsed.
<cntb> !repos |emil
<ubotu> emil: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: About three years ago I bought enough hardware to finally run KDE at decent speed, and I get softer every week.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I've started using fish and konquer instead of scp...
<dethklok> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<jhutchins> s/konquer/konqueror.
<BluesKaj> fish?
<jhutchins> scp as a filesystem.
<jhutchins> fish://user@remote.org
<dethklok> Does anybody remember who it was that helped me with my wireless?
<jhutchins> !fish | BluesKaj
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, I'll check that out
<emil> cntb I've done it but it can't find it
<dethklok> So whats the easiest disto? Maybe if I had one that easier to start out on then I wouldn't mess so much up...
<emil> says that it refers to other packages
<BluesKaj> hope I'm not getting "fished in"
<jhutchins> dethklok: Probably FC6 running gnome.
<dwidmann> dethklok, different people will argue that age-old question to the death
<dethklok> Fedora Core?
<jhutchins> dethklok: The thing is you've tried to mess with stuff and do advanced things you weren't ready to do.
<dethklok> jhutchins, Really, I don't think I have done to many things that were 'advanced'... except compiling
<dethklok> jhutchins, getting wireless to work was a bit*h but its done now :-p
<jhutchins> dethklok: Exactly what I'm talking about. You stepped right outside the system there.
<jhutchins> I mean, nothing wrong with learning about that.
<makuseru> what do i need to open a .rtf?
<moparisthebest> I have windows installed on one harddrive and linux installed on another, is there a way to get grub to allow me to choose bewtween the 2?
<dethklok> jhutchins, I guess I just need somewhere to start... Kubuntu isn't the place?
<jhutchins> It's just easier not to mess up if you stick with what's built in to the system.
<dwidmann> makuseru: try openoffice or koffice
<jhutchins> dethklok: I think it's a pretty good place to start.
<makuseru> dwidmann: anything small? i dont want to get somthing as big as OO
<jhutchins> dethklok: You're always going to hit things like printers and wireless cards and video that isn't as well supported as it is in Windows, but you can work around it, that's the point.
<dethklok> jhutchins, that was kinda my goal in switching over.. to be able to do everything i do in windows, in linux...
<jhutchins> makuseru: You can use a plain text editor - kate, vim, pico.
<makuseru> kate will open it?
<firecrotch> dethklok: you can
<dethklok> (ipod, wireless, internet surfing, music)
<jhutchins> makuseru: it should, but it will probably ignore the markup.
<dwidmann> makuseru, for rtf, you need a rich text editor, kate won't do it for you, I don't think so anyway
<dethklok> firecrotch, oh i know i will be able to some day.. but i guess not currently
<dwidmann> kword is a pretty good choice though
<makuseru> yes, it did
<jhutchins> dethklok: I have an ipod shuffle, works fine with amarok.
<emil> can someone say app that work as a dock like in OSX
<makuseru> it was giving me a choice to open, so i fougured kate and kwrite wouldnt do it
<mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> dethklok: I have a wireless card that's supported by linux drivers.
<dethklok> jhutchins, i havent really put much time into the ipod thing yet
<firecrotch> dethklok: I have an iPod video which works fine, too
<verve> why's #kubuntu and #ubuntu actually separate? i don't get it, heh
<verve> anyways
<dwidmann> They're not really seperate .... in a sesne
<makuseru> emil: cooldock, kxdocker, kiba dock
<moparisthebest> can someone tell me where the grub configuration file is located?
<jhutchins> verve: kubuntu allows us to focus on stuff that's particular to the kde version.
<johann> moparis....... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<verve> word
<moparisthebest> thanks
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: You can: locate menu.lst in console.
<verve> any ideas how to get KDE Crypto to accept an expired SSL cert?
<adamwest> hye
<adamwest> hey
<moparisthebest> I didnt know what it was called either jhutchins, but I have it now :)
<emil> ok thx
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: man grub might have told you.
* jhutchins is not sure, he uses lilo.
<makuseru> has anyone heard about Ubuntu Studio yet?
<jhutchins> makuseru: Yes, but that's about all.
<firecrotch> !Ubuntu Studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<makuseru> i didnt know their was an IRC room for it
<firecrotch> Neither did I :)
<makuseru> i cant wait for it to launch
<emil> how do I get rid of all pop-ups when I hover a "button" in the application bar?
<emil> ?
<jhutchins> emil: Right click, configure panel, Appearance, show tooltips.  (uncheck it)
<robinsw_> Is there a front-end for WINE? Just installed WINE from the package manager
<firecrotch> robinsw_: there's winecfg for configuring it
<robinsw_> Thanks
<cntb> is beryl for edgy only ? not for dapper ?
<firecrotch> other than that, to run windows programs, you just use "wine /path/to/program.exe"
<jhutchins> robinsw_: Look under More Applications/Emulators
<verve> so is installing kubuntu-desktop and all related packages, from a normal Ubuntu install, the same as installing from the Kubuntu LiveCD?
<jhutchins> verve: Pretty much.
<firecrotch> verve: not exactly
<jhutchins> verve: You'll have access to all the gnome stuff too.
<verve> i love two different opinions side by side
<verve> haha
<jhutchins> cntb: Beryl is really for feisty more than edgy.
<firecrotch> verve: and it will still use gdm
<jhutchins> verve: It'll also use some other gnome components which a kubuntu install wouldn't.
<cntb> jhutchins: dapper on this machine
<verve> can that be gotten rid of?
<verve> (i switched to KDM, btw)
<unix_infidel> anyone here running ubuntu on an ibook
<cntb> so much for LTS long term support
<jhutchins> verve: Yeah, I believe you can uninstall gnome-desktop.
<jhutchins> cntb: LTS doesn't include cutting edge no-use-but-amusement window managers.
<jhutchins> cntb: Beryl just BARELY works with the absolute latest related packages, recent hardware, and a good bit of luck.
<robinsw_> Anybody ever tried using Dreamweaver on WINE?
<cntb> beryl may be a good rival to vista candies - 1
<jhutchins> cntb: If it ever gets stable, it might be possible to backport it.
<unix_infidel> robinsw_: it works fine.
<jhutchins> cntb: It might not.
<dwidmann> the zoom and one of the other plugins were actually useful though jhutchins
<dwidmann> expose I think it was?
<cntb> some of Beryl tricks can increase productivity - 2
<sfpavel> how do i configure a FTP server ?
<jhutchins> cntb: Yes, it might give you Vista-like eye candy, but you can't expect that on dapper any more than you can on XP, or 98.
<jhutchins> dwidmann: There are tools that will do that within kde.
<dwidmann> do tell
<sfpavel> all i need is a link 2 a good tutorial pls
<robinsw_> Faaaantastic!
<robinsw_> Why was I using Windows?!
<cntb> BTW XP can have those xcandies easilyif MS wanted
<cntb> sorry offtopic
<jhutchins> sfpavel: First thing you should know is that running an FTP server is the best way in the world to get hacked.
<jhutchins> sfpavel: Better than unprotected windows.
<dwidmann> robinsw, I haven't, but quanta+ is pretty good :)
<moparisthebest> in grub's menu.lst kubuntu has listed: root		(hd0,0)
<robinsw_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the Run dialog?
<moparisthebest> but the harddrive it is listed as in qtparted is sda
<sfpavel> even if i have certificates and crypted passwords?
<robinsw_> I keep hitting Windows key + R XD
<dwidmann> alt +f2
<robinsw_> Great, thanks
<moparisthebest> so how do I know what my other harddrives are named?
<sfpavel> i want one bcuz i need stuff from my PC while i'm not at home
<jhutchins> sfpavel: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/FTP.html
<sfpavel> thanx
<cntb> robin dwidmann alt +f2
<jhutchins> sfpavel: FTP passes passwords in plaintext.
<sfpavel> what security program do you recomand?
<cntb> robinsw_:
<jhutchins> I recommend running public ftp servers chrooted.
<dwidmann> sfpavel: I recommend common sense
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to setup a PAN between my computer and my bluetooth enabled phone. I have them connected, but I'm wondering how I can determine the phone's IP address in reference to the computer?
<jhutchins> When possible I eliminate ftp and use only scp.
<dwidmann> Hmm, indeed, the chroot or a virtual machine
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: they have both a bios id (0,0, etc) and a dev name (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.)
<jhutchins> Usually you'll be referring to them as /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc.
<moparisthebest> how would I get the bios id to put in grub then jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: ide is /dev/hda, /dev/hdb.
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: What partition are you looking for?
<moparisthebest> grub refers to sda as hd0
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Usually the installer does this correctly.
<moparisthebest> I need sdb
<xtoxico> !Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Most likely that would be hd1,0
<moparisthebest> I tried that and it didnt work :/
<jhutchins> the secondary number is the partition number, starting at 0.
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: fdisk -l
<garryb> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhutchins> Which is your linux disk?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: You want a partition, not just a disk.
<Tonren> OK, what's a good, simple, lightweight WYSIWYG editor for HTML documents?
<HymnToLife> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<Gimmy> jhutchins: what-s the composite manager?
<moparisthebest> there is only one partition on the disk jhutchins
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: so you want sda1 or sdb1?
<moparisthebest> fdisk -l does nothing
<moparisthebest> sdb1
<garryb> !tell help to garryb
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Really?
<HymnToLife> moparisthebest, you need to run it with sudo
<moparisthebest> sda1 is hd0,0
<xtoxico> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: I would think that would be hd1,0.
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Try sdb1
<moparisthebest> ok, Ill try it
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: SATA?
<moparisthebest> yes SATA
<moparisthebest> Ill be back after the reboot
<jhutchins> Ah.  Trouble, especially if you have IDE as well.
<jhutchins> mopar watch the boot screen carefully, it may tell you something useful when the BIOS loads.
<ravermeister> hello i have got a problem. i made an update of kde from kde3.5.4 to 3.5.5
<ravermeister> and now when i try to login, nothing happens until i restart x and type username and password again
<ravermeister> anybody knows this problem? using kubuntu dapper
<dwidmann> ravermeister: I've never heard of that problem before
<ravermeister> is there a possibility to say kdm he should re write his config files
<ravermeister> it appears just after the update
<Tonren> Anyone?  Good WYSIWYG KDE HTML editor?
<Tonren> That was a mouthful
<emil> anyone used KxDocker?
<dwidmann> tonren: quanta+
<Tonren> dwidmann: thanks
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to setup a PAN between my computer and my bluetooth enabled phone. I have them connected, but I'm wondering how I can determine the phone's IP address in reference to the computer?
<kkerwin> If not, could someone point me to a bluez support channel. #bluez seems to be quiet, and I'm not sure if it's the right channel.
<ravermeister> could there be something in the log files?
<kkerwin> emil: Yes.
<ravermeister> if yes which one
<xtoxico> !KxDocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KxDocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !kxdocker
<ravermeister> nobody an idea :(
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<verve> Linux rinzai 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<verve> sorry, didn't mean to post that, heh
<emil> How do I use it
<emil> I start kxdocker but I dont see it when it's loaded
<moparisthebest> Is there a reason that when I boot up my desktop looks like Im using 256-bit color, then I hit ctrl-alt-backspace and everything goes back to normal?
<Nuked> emil I cant even get it to start
<emil> ?
<Nuked> emil:  kxdocker refuses to start for me
<emil> mine says loading application...
<emil> then it disappears from the application bar
<emil> so it doesnt start for me either
<Nuked> emil I believe the package is broken
<Nuked> emil try running it in a terminal and pastebin the output
<emil> how do I do that?
<Nuked> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robinsw_> Is there a task manager app installed with Kubuntu?
<robinsw_> Need to kill a process
<moparisthebest> jhutchins, I found exactly what I needed: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_boot_into_Windows_installed_on_a_seperate_SATA_drive
<Nuked> well you can get a list of running progs by using ps ax in a terminal
<Nuked> and using kill -9 "process id"
<robinsw_> Great
<robinsw_> Thanks
<robinsw_> Worked perfect :)
<Nuked> glad to have been able to help
<zorknod> anyone up for a NIC car question?
<emil> any other bar than kxdocker for kubuntu?
<Nuked> emil there is gnome-dock
<Nuked> or if you have beryl kiba-dock
<claudio_> hi
<robinsw_> Any idea why my download speeds seem to be a fraction of what they were with Windows?
<emil> Kubuntu running KDE?
<Kyral> ....no ****
<emil> can I download themes and style from http://www.kde-look.org and use them?
<emil> ^
<verve> question: if i'm running Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed, would i benefit from removing all the Gnome stuff?
<emil> ^^
<verve> or is it a good idea to just leave it?
<Theory> verve: it's taking up disk space, but probably nothing else
* verve nods
<robinsw_> Does Linux run a defrag itself or will I need to sort this out?
<Kyral> robinsw_: The Linux Filesystems don't need defraging
<Kyral> ever
<claudio_> somebody know knetworkmanager a i need help
<Kyral> robinsw_: Most of the usable filesystems on Unix based OSs take care of themselves. If they detect errors they will fix them the first chance they get
<Kyral> robinsw_: FAT32 is the exeception
<robinsw_> Ah, gotcha
<robinsw_> Thanks
<robinsw_> Does Linux not have the problem of throwing everything onto a drive in any place it can, then?
<Kyral> robinsw_: I don't know exactly how they do it, but most of them have the concept of a "Journal"
<Kyral> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<guiye> hol
<guiye> xD
#kubuntu 2007-01-24
<crusty> hello! iv just installed UNACE to oper ace comressed file, but i can not run it from the K menu.how to runn sich thing???thanks
<dwidmann> crusty: run it in konsole
<j_> I have this ext3 partition that I want to mount on startup, how do I proceed?
<dwidmann> it's a cli app
<j_> it used to be ext2 and there is an entry for it in fstab, but that has the ext2 options
<dwidmann> j_: well, if you want it to mount on startup, all you have to do is put it in your /etc/fstab file
<Alumin_> can I use multiple monitors with my current setup (Kubuntu 6.06), or does it require special setup/modules?
<dwidmann> j_ If you have it mounted right now, the easiest way to do so is to copy and paste the line from the /etc/mtab file that refers to it into the /etc/fstab file
<j_> dwidmann: what should the line look like?
<j_> ahaha
<j_> a
<Alumin_> note that I am deliberately _not_ describing my setup further, since I'm interested in seeing if the answer is contingent upon a particular setup :)
<j_> I mean: ahah
<user-land> Wie kann ich sehen wie voll meine disks sind ?
<dwidmann> alumin: it might require special setup, but it can be done.
<j_> it wont mount since fstab has the old options
<user-land> sorry
<user-land> How can i see how full my disks are ?
<Alumin_> dwidmann: note: "editing the xorg.conf file" does not count as special setup
<dwidmann> j_: old options?
<dwidmann> user-land: df -h
<Alumin_> I just mean, loading extra modules, etc
<user-land> thanks dwidmann :-)
<j_> it looks like this: dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext2 nouser,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noe$
<Alumin_> j_: try catting the file instead of opening it in an editor
<Alumin_> that line goes on further
<crusty> dwidman...how do i run it in konsole? what i hawe to writr in it to do so? sorry but im new of kubuntu
<j_> oops, here: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext2 nouser,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<dwidmann> crusty, come to think of it, I wonder if ark can make use of it for you
<Alumin_> j_: that looks suitable for inclusion in fstab to me
<crusty> ark is not good! i did tryed
<j_> that is from fstab
<Alumin_> oh
<Alumin_> well then I guess I was right, eh
<Alumin_> heh
<j_> it's supposed to be ext3 though
<Alumin_> ah
<Alumin_> have you already created the journal?
<j_> so the disk won't mount, you see I reformatted the partition
<Alumin_> well, ext2 and ext3 are the same thing, ext3 just has a journal
<j_> What I have done is mucked around with that partition with Gparted live-cd
<dwidmann> j_: that's interesting, change that line to read something like "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext3 defaults 0 0" and see if it  mounts.
<Alumin_> if you already have the journal created, just change your fstab to ext3 and remount
<j_> it's exititing to partition stuff when you have no idea what you are doing
<j_> *exciting
<Alumin_> that's the spirit!
<j_> dwidmann, will do
<crusty> there is anybody out there who can tell me how to run unace in console?
<j_> I'm not sure if I have created the journal, how do I check or create it?
<Alumin_> j_: tune2fs can check/create it for you
<dwidmann> crusty: "unace --help" will give you usage information
<crusty> ok! thanks
<Alumin_> random question #2: Any luck with LightScribe in Edgy or Feisty?
<Alumin_> either as a K3b extension, or using the standalone app provided by LaCie
<gabrieldain> Anybody know of a program that acts like AnyDVD (in windows), bypassing DVD and CD copyright restrictions?
<Alumin_> from what I've read, it works fine on Dapper but not Edgy or Feisty
<Alumin_> gabrieldain: you can't just "bypass" CSS
<xst> I own a monitor that can rotate 90 degrees. How can I rotate screen when I rotate the monitor (from portrait to landscape)?
<Alumin_> and CDs don't have copyright restrictions in a technical sense
<Alumin_> xst: my guess would be that that kind of function would require cooperation from the driver
<j_> alright, tune2fs is too hard for me
<gabrieldain> Alumin_, leaving all technical terms aside (as I know nothing about them), is there such an application?
<Daisuke_Ido> xst: where can i get one of these?  my never-ending obsession with curtain-scrolling shooters demands i purchase one.
<j_> read the man and everything, no luck
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xst> Daisuke_Ido: Most newer monitors can rotate in this way. Look at dell.com for instance
<Alumin_> gabrieldain: anything that uses libdvdcss can decode DVD content
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<gabrieldain> Alumin_, alright, il look into it, thanks
<j_> Ive never understood why man pages never hav example commands
<j_> *have
<Alumin_> j_: tune2fs does :)
<Tido> what's the best way to install the eclipse IDE?  just downloading it off the website gives you a version that crashes :(
<Alumin_> you're looking for -j I believe
<gabrieldain> j_, tune2fs -j /dev/hda1 will create a journal in the first partition of hard drive A
<Alumin_> Tido: geez you want it to RUN too?
<Tido> lol
<Alumin_> bloody users
<Tido> hey it come close
<Tido> right up to the point you load a file
<Alumin_> next you'll want to edit text with it
<Tido> then it goes to hell
<j_> gabrieldain: thanks, I was confused about what was the format of the device parameter
<j_> tried just hda1 but that didn't cut it
<gabrieldain> j_, whats the error message?
<j_> tune2fs: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda1
<j_> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Alumin_> Tido: can I assume by your presence in this channel that you're using Kubuntu?
<j_> should have used sudo?
<Tido> that's correct, Alumin_
<gabrieldain> j_, did you run the command as root?
<Alumin_> Tido: tried the packages?
<gabrieldain> sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda1
<j_> The filesystem already has a journal.
<Tido> I did, but I'm wondering if I got the wrong ones
<j_> now all I need to do is mount it
<Tido> because eclipse, eclipse-platform, etc
<Tido> they install
<gabrieldain> j_, then its ext3, and you dont have to worry about tune2fs anymore.
<Alumin_> Tido: I mean the packages in the Kubuntu repositories
<Tido> but I really don't get anything :(
<Tido> let me see if I have those in my sources
<dope> is there a gtalk client for linux?
<Alumin_> Tido: universe
<Alumin_> dope: like Gaim? :)
<dope> like can you call on it
<Alumin_> dope: if by "gtalk" you mean "Google Talk", any Jabber client will work
<Alumin_> oh
<Tido> yeah the universe repos are enabled
<Alumin_> with voice support I dunno
<dope> and skype won't let you call regular phones for free anymore
<dope> that's lame
<Alumin_> Tido: what do you get for "apt-cache search eclipse"?
<Karol84PL> Hello, where can I find KDE Control Center in Kubuntu Dapper Drake?
<Tido> a lot
<Alumin_> dope: that was never gonna last forever, costs money to do that :)
<Tido> we have all sorts of flavors
<matze> hello. how can i activate the num-block at boot?
<j_> err, now what? control center won't allow me to "Enable" hda1, which I suspect is the same as mounting
<Jucato> matze: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone have an opinion on the idea of lin/freespire's click-n-run going multi-distro?
<matze> Jucato: thanks a lot
<Jucato> matze: but that will only activate numlock after logging into KDE. so it will still be off before you login
<Alumin_> Daisuke_Ido: I'm a fan of anything going multi-distro
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> apologies
<matze> jucato: this is no problem. i only need it after login. ;)
<Jucato> matze: ok, that should work then
<j_> sudo mount -a gives: "mount: special device dev/hda1 does not exist"
<matze> uhm. i use ubuntu
<Jucato> matze: huh?
<j_> should I boot?
<Jucato> j_: it's /dev/hda1 not dev/hda1
<j_> hah, and I even double-checked the line myswlf
<j_> thanks
<j_> beautiful, I have a working empty ext3 partition
<j_> thanks everyone
<dope> someone skype me
<Jucato> lol
* wheatie skype's dope 
<dope> i want YOU to want to skype ME
<matze> rofl?
* BluesKaj skypes dope
<dope> what are some good programs i can download
<j_> dope, for what?
<dope> kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> what would you like them to do?
<Jucato> Kubuntu has over 20,000 packages... I'm sure you can find something interesting in there
<dope> i dunno
<dope> what are some important programs to have
<pgdown> ...
<Jucato> ...
<dope> ...
<Jucato> important programs? depends on you
<j_> dope, your being a bit vague here
<Tido> Alumin_: here's what happens when I open a file in Eclipse -> http://pastecode.com/12360
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i'm rather fond of amarok myself, but i think that's part of a default kubuntu install
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<j_> Kubuntu comes with all the essential programs
<dope> yea i got that
<Daisuke_Ido> without knowing what you want to do, it's hard to recommend anything
<j_> the only real application I have installed is Xara extreme for vector image editing
<j_> or Xtreme it seems
<Alumin_> dope: perhaps gimp if you're into the whole graphics thing
<Alumin_> or blender
<dope> yea already got gimp
<Alumin_> maybe MythTV if you're looking for a project
<pgdown> zsnes for roms
<j_> oh yeah, The ur-quan masters
<pgdown> nvu for web designing
<Daisuke_Ido> j_: what about inkscape?
<BluesKaj> yup , Mythtv ix a 'project" alright ... good luck :)
<pgdown> ktorrent beta for torrents
<j_> Daisuke_Ido: haven't tried that one yet
<Jucato> ktorrent is installed by default
<Jucato> (there is no beta)
<pgdown> the beta that is out is better
<pgdown> yes
<Alumin_> basket is neat if you do the whole clipboard stack thing
<Alumin_> or knotes
<Alumin_> or zim
<Theory> basket is very neat
<pgdown> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<j_> frankly, I generally use Freehand on windows for my vector graphics needs
<Jucato> ah that beta
<j_> used to it
<matt0507> what is the console command to mount my ntfs partition? usually it auto mounts in /media/sda2 but not when i click on that folder its empty.
<Alumin_> there's always UT2004 :)
<pgdown> oink accepts the beta, but not the current release
<Alumin_> matt0507: mount /media/sda2
<matt0507> ty
<Alumin_> oink?
<pgdown> !oink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alumin_> never mind.
<pgdown> heh
<pgdown> private tracker
<pgdown> for music
<moparisthebest> can someone help me with an nvidia problem? when I boot up my desktop appears to be running with 256-bit color, then I hit ctrl-alt-backspace and it goes back to normal
<moparisthebest> I dont know what the problem is :/
<j_> moparisthebest: do you use the nividia proprietary drivers?
<Alumin_> moparisthebest: you need to re-order the display stanzas in your X.org conf
<moparisthebest> yes j_
<Alumin_> it's doing the 256-color one first
<moparisthebest> ok Alumin_ Im opening the file now
<dwidmann> moparis, I've experienced that problem once, try disabling usplash and see if that makes a difference
<Alumin_> oh wait you said ctrl-alt-backspace
<moparisthebest> yea
<Alumin_> moparisthebest: sorry, I'm barking up the wrong tree, for some reason when I read that I saw "ctrl-alt-minus"
<moparisthebest> disabling the nvidia splash screen dwidmann ?
<Alumin_> my idea's not going to help you
<moparisthebest> ok
<matt0507> !ntfxfinx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfxfinx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> No, disabling usplash (the splash screen that you get during the boot process, that shows the kubuntu logo and a progress bar)
<matt0507> !ntfxfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfxfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt0507> i have to run 'ntfxfix' before able to mount my other partition? how do i run it?
<red22> how do i  know what version of kubuntu i'm running pls?
<moparisthebest> ntfsfix probably matt0507
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: to do so, when you're at the grub boot menu, press 'e' for edit on the default option, go t he second line, which should start with kernel, and press 'e' again, towards the end of the line, you'll see the word splash, remove it, then press enter to return, and then press 'b' to boot and see if it worked for you
<matt0507> moparisthebest:  typing in 'ntfxfix' and pressing enter does not work for me.
<moparisthebest> matt0507, ntfsfix
<moparisthebest> not ntfxfix
<moparisthebest> s not x
<red22> dmesg says Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 but i'm not sure if this is what i'm looking for.. which release is this please?
<moparisthebest> ok dwidmann Ill try that, thanks
<matt0507> ye command not found :p ntfsfix
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfsfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moparisthebest> oh, cause you kept saying ntfxfix :P
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, that's not permanent, it's only temporary, a good option to see if it works though
<moparisthebest> yep, Ill check it out now
<xymox18> hello world
<red22> <- super noob, has super easy question.. how do i know which kubuntu i'm running pls?
<xymox18> any one speak spanish????
<dwidmann> red22: lsb_release -a
<red22> i do, i don't speak much linux though ;)
<xymox18> jajajaja
<dwidmann> I speak a mixture of bash and english :O
<Daisuke_Ido> i speak a mixture of lobjan and esperanto
<gabrieldain> xymox18, si, qu necesitas? hay un canal para espaol, creo. Sino, por privado
<Daisuke_Ido> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gabrieldain> Yeah, basically what I said :P
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<red22> dwidmann: TY :) wow that's a weird command to just know off the top of your head.. jotting down...
<moparisthebest> haha you know that fixed it dwidmann ? :)
<moparisthebest> I would have never thought of that, where did you learn that from?
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: I ran into that before once myself
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, one sec, I'll grab the permanent fix for you
<moparisthebest> that is a very strange bug, thanks a lot
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, just a minute til vmware finishes this install and reboots, then I'll grab the fix for you
<moparisthebest> ok dwidmann thank you
<red22> a few months ago kubuntu wasn't playing nice with my ati x1950pro... anyone know if it should work now?  (before i waste another few days trying pls)
<red22> hm.. looks promising... i'm gonna try the new "automated" installer on the ati stie posted a couple weeks ago and see how that goes...
<dwidmann> moparisthebest left? dratted
<red22> i'll believe "automated' when i see it though
<andre_> hey guys
<red22> yo
<moparisthebest> im back dwidmann, had to restart
<andre_> You guys probably get lots of questions here...
<andre_> and I have one too... you guys mind if I ask away?
<red22> my goodness brother just get it out :)
<andre_> Aiight I have an A8N-SLI premium mobo
<BluesKaj> anyone using the ktorrent 2.1 beta ?
<andre_> and I downloaded the ALC850 drivers provided by ASUS
<andre_> only problem is I can't compile them to install them
<dwidmann> andre: with that board, sound should work out of the box
<Alumin_> "apt-get install build-essential" ?
<dwidmann> Trust me, that's the same board I have
<Alumin_> but yeah, I'd make sure you have to build first
<andre_> dwidmann
<andre_> it did work out of the box
<andre_> but not 5.1 surround
<andre_> so in an effort ot get 5.1 I tried to build and now my sound is completely F'ed
<andre_> kmix doesn't recognise a mixer
<dwidmann> andre_: 5.1 surround is a pain in the butt to get working in general, but if sound is working, what you need to look at is your alsa configuration and mixer settings
<adamwest> guys i need help D:
<andre_> dwidmann :(
<dwidmann> I've got 4 channel surround sound working at the moment :)
<crimsun> andre_: don't use those drivers; use what we distribute
<andre_> build-essential is installllled
<dwidmann> andre, you can only get real 5 channel surround whne you'
<dwidmann> re playing a file that uses 5.1 sound
<andre_> k
<adamwest> my kde theme took over gnome and now it looks buggy and i can't change themes, and the theme window keeps crashing :( (in gnome)
<dwidmann> If you're playing a regular stereo or mono sound file, you'll only get output from the front two speakers, unless you use duplicate front
<andre_> first I should get my sound to work at all
<andre_> Dwidmann: dman it!
<andre_> dwidmann: I wish I knew that before I f'ed up everything
<dwidmann> huh?
<dwidmann> oops?
<andre_> ok let me start over
<andre_> sorry If we're confused
<andre_> Dwidmann:  thanks for the tip about 5.1 only working with 5.1 sound media
<andre_> at the moment I have no sound at all
<andre_> because I tried to install the ALC850 stuff, since then, no sound
<crimsun> that's easily resolved. Reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) after removing /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/sound/
<crimsun> sorry, /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/
<andre_> crimsun:  sec
<dwidmann> andre,  no problem :)
<andre_> crimsun:  I'm a little confused...  sorry still getting the hang of linux
<andre_> those are commands right?
<Alumin_> crimsun: I envy the depth of knowledge you must have to be able to nonchalantly suggest a solution like that :)
<crimsun> andre_: yes:  rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/  && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dwidmann> andre_: first rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/sound
<dwidmann> ah, yes, that
<dwidmann> there you go
<dwidmann> Alumin, if my limitted memory serves me correctly, crimsun is some sort of linux sound mega-genius (flattery intended)
<andre_> thanks...  should I reboot after this?
<crimsun> andre_: that would probably be easiest.
<andre_> aiight I'll be back shortly
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, are you here?
<moparisthebest> yes dwidmann
<dwidmann> alrighty then
<dwidmann> I guess I missed that, sorry :\
<moparisthebest> its ok
<andre_> back with working sound
<andre_> MY god...
<andre_> I can't believe how easy for you that was crimson
<andre_> it would've taken me forever by browsing forums
<andre_> I guess you've probably already left.  I just want to extend my thanks and appreciation.
<andre_> to all who work on ubuntu, GREAT JOB!!!  I haven't need to go back to windows in 3 weeks.  And no longer plan to get Vista
<moparisthebest> its great isn't it? :)
<andre_> I'm happy!!
<andre_> yes it is!
<andre_> well guys I'm must go for now and tend to the family.  You'll probably see my face here everyonce in a while looking for answers :)
<andre_> cheers
<BluesKaj> another happy (k)ubuntu customer :)
<Tido> :)
<moparisthebest> yup
<Peruna> just wonder if Kubuntu support filename.partX.rar files ?
<Peruna> X stands for 1,2,3,4...
<Daisuke_Ido> Peruna: it's not kubuntu that supports it
<Daisuke_Ido> it's unrar
<Daisuke_Ido> and yes
<Daisuke_Ido> it does
<BluesKaj> haven't used windows in 5 days, that's a record for me :)
<Peruna> ok
<Tido> when is the next release of (k)ubuntu due?
<Daisuke_Ido> april
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, first, open up the grub menu.lst file (kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst), then look for a line that starts with "#defoptions", on that line, remove the word splash, and save. Then run "sudo update-grub" and you should be golden
<Tido> when it comes to development, I love using kubuntu and never need to touch windows
<Tido> I miss WinSCP a little, but Konqueror is able to get it done
<moparisthebest> I like konqueror way better than WinSCP
<moparisthebest> ok dwidmann, done, Im restarting to check it out
<Tido> and I do sometimes pray for a Photoshop that runs natively on linux
<Tido> KDE has something that irritates me sometimes
<Tido> I'll open a program by accident, and then close it quickly
<Tido> but KDE still thinks I'm opening it
<sampan> gimp is fine except for one problem: it doesn't handle 16 bit color depth, which means it's a no-go for serious b/w work
<Tido> so I get the mouse icon, and the taskbar item for awhile, but for no reason
<sampan> if they added 16 bit color depth and (ideally) adjustment layers to gimp i'd be a happy camper and wouldn't need PS
<Tido> and once in awhile Firefox just crashes for no reason
<Tido> I need better CMYK support
<sampan> :/
<Peruna> seems like Ark with unrar doesn't support password protected .rar
<moparisthebest> yep it worked dwidmann, thanks again
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: You're welcome
<dwidmann> !info python-support
<ubotu> python-support: automated rebuilding support for python modules. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 196 kB
<mustang_> Does anyone know why pon would stop connecting on an edgy eft system?  The only way to get it to connect is a reboot.  It will connect fine and then after poff and some idle time, it will not allow reconnect with pon
<mustang_> I get this in the logs pppd[6437] 	Connect script failed
<NotSure> my system will no longer start KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> Peruna: you can use the commandline version
<NotSure> any faq pages for this?
<mustang_> NotSure, can you be a little more specific?
<Peruna> what command could it be ?
<mustang_> is it a black screen, or does it goto shell logon
<NotSure> well... when i start up now it will only go to failsafe terminal mode
<mustang_> let me check something
<NotSure> i get the gnome login screen... not to kubuntu one
<mustang_> what verion of Linux is it
<NotSure> edgy
<NotSure> kubuntu
<mustang_> thats what Im running
<NotSure> upgraded from dapper
<mustang_> you don't want Gnome?  You do want KDE?
<NotSure> ever since the upgrade... what a mess
<NotSure> right
<mustang_> Yea, Ive heard horror stories myself
<mustang_> I did a fresh install
<NotSure> i've reinstalled every kubuntu-desktop package
<NotSure> still no workie :-(
<mustang_> one second, and I will get you some information
<NotSure> thanks
<mustang_> np
<NotSure> i can't even move these windows around... this must be a default/bad window manager
<mustang_> its probabally a xdmcp session your in of some sort
<mustang_> that will happen
<NotSure> all my programs seem to run... xchat and firefox, etc...
<Tido> what's your favorite KDE theme?
<NotSure> the default one
<mustang_> Just the default one
<mustang_> lol
<mustang_> Ok, try this
<mustang_> write this down so you don't forget
<mustang_> goto shell
<NotSure> okay
<mustang_> $sudo apt-get purge gnome
<mustang_> that will uninstall it and remove it from your local repository
<mustang_> get rid of it period
<mustang_> then after the purge
<mustang_> try
<mustang_> $sudo apt-get install kde
<mustang_> what your missing is the kde_desktop module
<mustang_> I think thats the right one
<mustang_> that same thing happened to me once
<NotSure> okie dokie... brb
<mustang_> okie
<NotSure> says E: Invalid operation purge
<mustang_> umm, let me see from my shell
<mustang_> what kinda network connection are you on for speed
<mustang_> just to make sure this won't take you a week
<NotSure> 5Mb
<mustang_> okie
<mustang_> good
<mustang_> do a
<mustang_> $sudo apt-get remove gnome
<mustang_> that will uninstall it
<NotSure> okay
<NotSure> i'm still here and the remove is done :-)
<NotSure> now for the install
<mustang_> 1 more step
<mustang_> do a $sudo apt-get check
<NotSure> k
<mustang_> that will check for broken dependancies
<NotSure> no problems reported
<mustang_> ok
<mustang_> now do the $sudo apt-get install kde
<mustang_> if that don't work, try kdm instead
<NotSure> says i'm already at the newest KDE
<mustang_> ok, lets try
<NotSure> same, newest KDM
<mustang_> $ sudo apt-get reinstall kde
<NotSure> you mean sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde?
<mustang_> let me look
<mustang_> well, try it both ways
<mustang_> let me know which one works
<NotSure> your way didn't work :-)
<mustang_> lol
<mustang_> too much linux on the brain
<mustang_> did the other way work?
<NotSure> i even forced the reinstall of the entire kubuntu-desktop earlier... including every depends
<NotSure> yes but i'm still stuck here
<NotSure> :-)
<NotSure> restart X?
<mustang_> what command will you use?
<NotSure> ctrl-alt backspace
<mustang_> I don't think that will work, but lets try
<NotSure> okay... brb
<mustang_> I don't think it will work from a shell
<NotSure> nope
<NotSure> same same
<osiris> apt issues.  if someone would look.  http://rafb.net/p/vIDiFU57.nln.html
<mustang_> what are you looking at now?
<NotSure> same
<mustang_> black shell screen?
<NotSure> terminal and i manually started xchat
<mustang_> ok, try startkde
<NotSure> woot! blue screen
<NotSure> KPersonalizer came up
<mustang_> now make sure your windows work normally
<NotSure> lemme answer it's questions
<mustang_> can you move around the windows?
<NotSure> yes
<mustang_> sweet
<NotSure> but the bar at the bottom isn't there yet
<mustang_> hummm
<osiris> kicker
<mustang_> if you restart your system, can you make it back here to chat?
<NotSure> there we go!!
<NotSure> yowsa
<NotSure> u rock mustang_
<NotSure> i don't know... should i reboot?
<mustang_> would you believe im a total noob at linux
<NotSure> damn smrt noob
<mustang_> yes, reboot.  If you can't get to the logon kde screen....then do an xchat and get back in here
<osiris> we are all n00bs in one area or another
<mustang_> I will be waiting on you
<NotSure> thanks man!!
<NotSure> brb
<mustang_> Yea, but Ive only been working with linux 2 mths
<mustang_> lol
<mustang_> im a windows person for 20 yrs
<mustang_> ok Ill be here
<NotSure> hmm
<NotSure> the reboot isn't rebooting
<NotSure> it killed the window manager
<mustang_> ok, do a shell
<mustang_> then type, sudo shutdown -r now
<osiris> no
<osiris> sudo reboot
<mustang_> or sudo reboot
<osiris> or sudo poweroff
<osiris> easier to remember
<mustang_> poweroff will kill it
<mustang_> not reboot it
<extravaker> hi
<crxyem> so, let's say I'd like to do a fresh install of edgy 6.10, am I correct to assume I can do a install and not touch the /home dir and I won't loose any of my settings ?? for firefox, etc...
<mustang_> I have figured out a 3 letter command that works every time
<mustang_> man
<osiris> crxyem, as long as /home is a seperate partition
<mustang_> osiris?  wanna take that one
<mustang_> sweet
<osiris> and you don't format it during install
<BluesKaj> crxyem, what do yeah define as a "fresh install" ?
<osiris> give it the same mount point
<sampan> crxyem  that's right, though i chose a different username (it left my old username home directory and then i copied over bookmarks etc. as sneeded)
<crxyem> a fresh install, I have 3 partitions. one is /, swap, /home
<sampan> if you choose the same username it may overwrite the home dir, not sure
<mustang_> if you try to doa fresh install of 6.10 in the same place as it was before and your home dir is on the mount point for your partition where linux was, you will write over your home dir...  the best way is to backup your home dir to another drive and reinstall everything, then copy back over your home location
<NotSure> nope
<NotSure> had to startkde myself
<mustang_> hummm
<NotSure> closer than before though :-)
<mustang_> let me think
<NotSure> i'm guessing kdm is pooched somehow
<crxyem> '/home is on it's own partition
<mustang_> did you also do an apt-get --reinstall install kdm before the reboot
<mustang_> ?
<NotSure> no sir
<mustang_> try that one
<mustang_> if /home is on another partition that the linux partition, then you will not overwrite the hoem directory
<crxyem> example, /home is /dev/sda3, / is /dev/sda1
<mustang_> home that it
<mustang_> shoot, me and my keyboard are fighting
<crxyem> in the long run it doesn't matter as I'm using my laptop as a thin client really, all my personal data is stored on my home server
<crxyem> but it sounds like I should be able to wipe / and reinstall , and /home should be fine
<mustang_> right
<osiris> yes
<osiris> if its a different partition, and you dont format it duringre-install you will be fine
<NotSure> same result :-(
<mustang_> what you may want to do after the install is go into your system settings and set your home directory back to the location /dev/sda3/home/username
<ifti> does anyone know how to use the enlightenment windo system
<mustang_> ok, not out of solutions yet
<crxyem> sweet,
<osiris> ifti, what is the question
<mustang_> try $sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<extravaker> hi all
<NotSure> i've done that mustang_ , and i've reinstalled all it's dependencies
<extravaker> somebody use the KFTPGrabber?
<mustang_> im thinking
<NotSure> let me try just in case
<NotSure> nope, newest
<osiris> extravaker, i have it.  dont really use it
<osiris> but i have it
<extravaker> i cant connect with KFTP
<osiris> o yeah.  i couldnt figure out that app in 5 minutes, so i ditched it
<crxyem> mustang are you saying I'll need to change a line in fstab to point to the home directory ??
<mustang_> no
<mustang_> fstab is mount points
<mustang_> your running what vs of linux
<crxyem> kubuntu
<osiris> crxyem, you should be able to do it just fine from the installer
<osiris> i have done what you are attempting several times, without issue
<crxyem> that's what I thougth as well osiris
<osiris> you may have to rm some ~/.files if you have issues with some apps
<crxyem> only reason I need to is I did an updrage from dapper to edgy and I don't everything went 100% correct
<mustang_> you will goto K, system settings/user management/ and then switch to admin mode
<mustang_> then user accounts
<osiris> but other than that, most will stay intact
<mustang_> in there you will change your home location
<mustang_> ok back to Notsure
<NotSure> :-)
<osiris> are you guys just trying to get kdm on boot ?
<crxyem> ah I see mustang, forgot about that system setting
<NotSure> that would be a good start osiris
<mustang_> yes, hes landing at the shell on boot.. He had a full upgrade from dapper and now hes at the logon shell
<osiris> did you check services for your run level in the system settings menu ?
<NotSure> no, i'm landing at the gnome login at boot but no window manager starts once i login
<osiris> is kdm located in /etc/init.d ?
<mustang_> do you still have gnome?
<NotSure> i removed it like you said
<mustang_> ok
<NotSure> but it still fires up...
<mustang_> what?
<NotSure> that brownish screen
<mustang_> yuck
<NotSure> well, it looks like gdm
<NotSure> osiris, yes... it's there
<mustang_> hes reinstalled kde, kdm, and checked for broken dependancies
<mustang_> try sudo apt-get --fix-broken  it might work
<NotSure> yup, done that :-)
<mustang_> this same thing happened to me before
<mustang_> it was a disaster
<osiris> go into the services list for your run level
<osiris> stop gdm
<NotSure> it is a disaster... i would prefer not having to reinstall
<osiris> and enable kdm at boot
<NotSure> okay, lemme lookie there
<NotSure> hmm, i don't see those in the service manager
<mustang_> doesn't it sound like its not a complete install of kdm
<NotSure> yeah
<osiris> ok, well here is how to strip kdm period
<osiris> http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0
<osiris> follow the idea backwards
<NotSure> hmmmm
<mustang_> im looking too
<dawn> !nividia
<NotSure> says both gdm and kdm running
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ifti> does anyone know how to use enlightenment window manager
<mustang_> in your sytem services?
<NotSure> yes
<NotSure> i'm gonna kill it
<mustang_> ok, one sec
<NotSure> yes?
<mustang_> if your going to kill it, make sure it don't start next time
<NotSure> yeah
<NotSure> will do
<mustang_> is there an administrator button anywhere
<NotSure> yup
<mustang_> go in there and set it to NO
<mustang_> lol
<osiris> uh
<osiris> guess he should have irssi in a terminal before    he killed X
<BluesKaj> yup
<mustang_> osiris, it is possible that kdm and gdm may be fighting
<mustang_> both were running in system svcds
<mustang_> svcs
<osiris> mustang_, possible
<osiris> not that it would really matter
<mustang_> how so
<osiris> idk.  i just dont get the whole booting to gui thing i guess
<osiris> i want to bootto a terminal
<osiris> i might have things to do before i need a gui
<mustang_> i kinda like having a gui in some ways, but Im leaning alot towards term too
<osiris> i need someone to help with my APT issue so i can go about installing E17 again
<mustang_> whats wrong with apt
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/vIDiFU57.nln.html
<BluesKaj> the cli works for installations and I'm trying to do the cli with video recently -tovid and it's working weel so far
<BluesKaj> well
<mustang_> you have universe/multiverse enabled in your sources.list
<osiris> yes
<mustang_> let me see if I can find those on my side
<BluesKaj> is apt stuck ?
<mustang_> no, its looking for dependancies that it can;'t find it looks likew
<osiris> no, its not stuck
<osiris> just throwing those errors
<shinigami> hi anyoneearthquake again.. knows why after upgrading from dapper to edgy, my laptop doesn't go into the kde when i  switched on..instead it goes into the tty1 log in..when i press ctrl alt f7, then the kde loads up?
<mustang_> do a apt-get install for kdelibs4-dev
<mustang_> see what that does
<shinigami> who me?
<mustang_> no osiris
<shinigami> hi anyone knows why after upgrading from dapper to edgy, my laptop doesn't go into the kde when i  switched on..instead it goes into the tty1 log in..when i press ctrl alt f7, then the kde loads up?
<mustang_> do the same for libtag1c2a
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/z31Uzw46.nln.html
<osiris> no go
<mustang_> thats starting to remind me of the skypemate installer
<BluesKaj> shinigami, are getting a xserver error ?
<NotWired> hiya mustang_, it's me... NotSure
<NotWired> one step forward, two back :-)
<mustang_> what about installing one dev at a time
<NotWired> well, kdm comes up
<NotWired> but when i login it just brings me back to the kdm screen
<NotWired> can't even failsafe from that machine
<NotWired> so i can to come to my laptop
<shinigami> BluesKaj: how i see that?
<NotWired> *had to
<mustang_> not sure? is that you
<NotWired> yessir :-)
<mustang_> okie
<NotWired> other machine is really pooched :-)
<narg> Does anyone know if there are plans to package kdevelop3.4 for edgy?
<mustang_> the revolving login screen, I also experienced
<mustang_> let me check that
<NotWired> woot!
<NotWired> i can't even failsafe
<NotWired> thank god you are here
<anton> I want to mount my NTFS drive in kubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2707/
<anton> that's the error I get
<anton> What am I doing wrong?
<anton> It's a NTFS drive I want to mount
<osiris> did you try without the -t option ?
<anton> yes: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/ntfs/
<anton> didn't work
<osiris> no without the -t ntfs part
<anton> oh
<osiris> i said nothing about sudo
<anton> will try
<anton> I thought I had to use Sudo, when mounting a drive
<osiris> you do
<osiris> but that in no way answered what i typed
<shinigami> nothing much i can find in the messages
<shinigami> except this
<xnp> so guyes
<shinigami> Jan 24 09:49:34 localhost kernel: [17179571.640000]  PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<shinigami> Jan 24 09:49:34 localhost kernel: [17179571.640000]  Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently
<anton> I used "-t" as i said. ?
<mustang_> well shucks
<anton> It tells me i have to tell it what filesystem to mount
<NotWired> is the shucks good or bad mustang_? :)
<crxyem> what's the benefit of using the dvd vs cd source for installing kubuntu ?? other than the obvious that the dvd is 3.9gb
<mustang_> osmis, I ran across the same problem as NotWired with the KDM Desktop Logon problem  He can logon but immeditally it will come back..  It will not allow him logon to KDE
<mustang_> I can't remember what I did to fix that one
<mustang_> lol, If I could remember it would be good
<NotWired> none of the login options work... they all bring me back to the login screen
<NotWired> lol
<mustang_> i know
<mustang_> same dang prob I had
<mustang_> its irritating
<NotWired> the upgrade was irritating, this is fine
<osiris> anton add something like this to fstab
<NotWired> i'm learning so it's all good
<osiris> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<mustang_> i know if you do ctrl/alt/F1 it will take you to shell where you can do startkde and get in
<mustang_> I would almost bet on it
<anton> osiris: thanks i'll try that
<NotWired> no, startkde won't bring up X
<mustang_> what about startx
<NotWired> nope... i need to be root to run that
<shadowhywind> Is anyone around that could help me with my vpn. I have my server and client connect. But i am trying to use the internet on the server side to surf with on the client side. any ideas?
<osiris> anton, it might be easier to copy an entry in fssab, and just make the neccessary changes
<mustang_> what about startkdm
<NotWired> i can sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<NotWired> let me try startkdm
<mustang_> ok
<NotWired> no such command
<mustang_> hmmm
<Jucato> startkde
<anton> osiris: And what does that mean? :)
<osiris> adjust the mount points and drive designations as necessary
<osiris> my example used hda1
<NotWired> startkde says it can't contact kdeinit
<anton> ok, I'll look for fstab
<osiris> anton, its in /etc
<mustang_> that sounds like an entry in init.d is missing for kde
<mustang_> let me find my init.d file
<NotWired> init.d is a folder
<osiris> no, it sounds like his startup script is wrong
<osiris> check /etc/inittab
<NotWired> okay
<NotWired> for what?
<mustang_> right
<osiris> hell, try changing your run level from 2 to 3
<osiris> or 3 to 2
<osiris> i dont know what you have set to load on each run level
<osiris> for me, RL2 is boot to cli
<osiris> RL3 is boot to gui
<NotWired> okay
<NotWired> it was 2 and i switch to 3
<NotWired> reboot now?
<osiris> yes
<NotWired> k, thanks
<osiris> or init 3
<osiris> i think
<osiris> sudo init3
<osiris> something like that
<NotWired> i've rebooted
<NotWired> i'll see shortly
<mustang_> ok
<NotWired> ut oh, that returned gdm to the scene
<osiris> well, change it back to 2 then
<NotWired> done
<oracle> is this working?
<NotWired> do you know what packages has the kde startup scripts?
<mustang_> ok, whats the verdect
<NotWired> i can try to reinstall that
<mustang_> try apt-get install xfree86
<NotWired> no mustang_, not good
<mustang_> im listening
<NotWired> xfree86 is still a valid package?
<mustang_> one sec
<NotWired> i thought it was replaced
<mustang_> i think your right
<NotWired> i reinstalled xserver-xorg thought
<NotWired> *though
<mustang_> im short on solutions
<Livedifferent> If I were to get rid of GRUB, how would I do it? Without a floppy or Windows Install CD?
<mustang_> I can't find xfree86 now...probabally like you said, out of date
<NotWired> okay, thanks mustang_
<NotWired> i appreciate it
<mustang_> its no problem... We didn't get very far
<NotWired> sort of progress :-)
<NotWired> i'm going to see if there is a kde channel
<shinigami> hi i've plugged a thumbdrive into kubuntu..after that i try to plug into windows and it says device driver not found?
<crxyem> so what is the diference between the dvd vs the cd iso's for install
<mustang_> sweet.  Take it easy and good luck
<crxyem> shingami, did you format the thumbdrive when you were using it in linux ??
<shinigami> noi
<shinigami> no..icopiednsome mp3 in only
<shinigami> maybe i did not unmount before pulling out
<crxyem> should be a big deal if you didn't unmount it
<crxyem>    so what is the diference between the dvd vs the cd iso's for install
<anton> I've mounted my NTFS drive, but I can't acces it. I get this errormsg: "bash: cd: ntfs/: Permission denied" What do I have to do, so I can access it?
<Jucato> DVD contains much more software, has both the Live CD and text based installer
<shinigami> ok...did i spoiled my thumbdrive?
<shinigami> sigh
<shinigami> only linux can read it now
<crxyem> I don't think you have spoiled it per say, I ue mine in both win and linux systems
<crxyem> well live cd and text editor two things I like
<shinigami> are there like some driver files inside the thumbdrive that i could have deleted? i saw a lost+found folder in the drive but i deleted it
<crxyem> are you sure you didn't format the drive ext3 when you were using it ??
<anton> Does anyone know, why I can't access the NTFS I just mounted?
<anton> How do I set the permissions, so that I can access it?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> hey everyone :)
<anton> thanks
<shinigami> ok..how i check for the file system of the thumb?
<anton> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<anton> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<anton> hmm, I don't want to write to the disc
<anton> just read
<juano_> help anyone i cant make a windows machine connect fine  with an ubuntu machine, they connect fine both machines browse the network , except after 30 minutes or so in windows i only see my pc in the network neighborhood and in ubuntu i cant browse hte network at all, except i can always do \\linuxpcname from windows and \\windowspcname from linux and browse fine. the problem is in network places, after 30 minutes icons wont appear
<anton> i have it mounted, i just don't have permission to change directory to it
<stdin> anton: you need a umask then
<anton> aha..
<stdin> anton: how did you mount it? from fstab?
<anton> stdin: from bash
* Jucato thinks that the wiki he linked to has instructions...
<scott__> hello all
<anton> how do I do that umask- thing?
<intelikey> could i trubble one person to do#  grep bin/killall /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list                   form please ?
<stdin> anton: just use the same command as normal but add "-o umask=0000" to the end of it
<anton> stdin: you mean I have to type that on the same line after "mount ... ..." ?
<intelikey> anton yes   or put it in your fstab
<anton> ok, thanks
<HymnToLife> stdin, umask 000 seems a bad idea to me...
<crxyem> anton , that's correct but you should set -o umask=0777
<stdin> HymnToLife: a dmask would be better
<intelikey> HymnToLife depends on whether it's a desktop with one user or a server with lots of users.
<anton> ok, thanks, i'll try it now.
<mattp1984> hey whats up
<mattp1984> i have a quick probably easy to answer question
<mattp1984> any of you use EasyUbuntu
<HymnToLife> intelikey, even so, better be safe than sorry
<intelikey> "<crxyem> anton , that's correct but you should set -o umask=0777"  <<< restrict access to none ?
<HymnToLife> that's a funny idea too :p
<stdin> intelikey: "sysvutils: sbin/killall5" and "psmisc: usr/bin/killall"
<Daisuke_Ido> mattp1984: it's best not to use it, there's nothing that can't be gotten without it
<intelikey> thank you stdin
<stdin> yw :)
<HymnToLife> anton, do uid=1000,umask=0022
<mattp1984> why is it best not to use it?
<dawn> ok I am confused about xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> dawn, just ask your question
<anton> the umask 0000 worked. What does the uid=1000 mean?
<stdin> mattp1984: nope, and I _don't_ recommend you do either, it can lead to a damaged system
<dawn> I ran the  $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and my settings are not sticking
<anton> I want the drive to be read only
<Daisuke_Ido> short answer, it's evil.  long answer, it's evil, not supported, and it can cause a lot of problems
<dawn> it always reverts back to 800x600
<HymnToLife> anton, umask=0000 means _everyone_ has write access to it
<dawn> I have a nvidia geforce series 6 card
<anton> oh ok :o
<dawn> and a nice widescreen monitor
<intelikey> anton then mount it  ro,umask=000  would be good
<stdin> anton: the "uid=1000" means that the 1st user setup on the system will "own" the files/dirs
<HymnToLife> uid=1000,umask=0022 means you have write access and everyone else has read-only access
<anton> HymnToLife: I don't have to use "-r" for readonly when doing the mount?
<dawn> would it safe to say that maybe the settings are too high initially? so it reverts back to 800x600
<HymnToLife> if you want to mount it read only, you should use it
<anton> ok, thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> that all depends on what you're setting the resolution to
<HymnToLife> or add ro to the mount options, it's the same thing
<Daisuke_Ido> crt?  lcd?  max resolution of the monitor?
<dawn> 1280x1024
<crxyem> whoops got my umask and permissions confused
<intelikey> yep
<dawn> lcd, 1680 x 1050
<Daisuke_Ido> so 16:9
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<dawn> i reinstalled nvidia-glx as well
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm :(
<dawn> then went thru the config settings
<intelikey> ok updated glibc err libc6      rebooting
<dawn> i tried the widescreen setting in system settings, monitor and display
<Daisuke_Ido> this is going to sound retarded, but...  did you restart X?
<dawn> haha
<dawn> yes silly man
<Daisuke_Ido> bottom up approach to tech supprt
<dawn> multiple times
<Daisuke_Ido> half the time i forget the simplest parts.
<dawn> i agree, I do that with windoze all the time
<dawn> is it plugged in? did you hit the power button? is the monitor pluged in? blah...blah...blah...
<anton> This is what my command looks like: sudo mount -t ntfs -r /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs/ -o uid=1000, umask=0022 Something's wrong with it, but I don't know what.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i've got no experience with widescreen displays, except to say i have no idea why it shouldn't work
<dawn> it does work
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you want to go in and manually add it into xorg.conf
<dawn> for some strange reasons the settings are not sticking
<dawn> i tied that as well once
<mattp1984> svn: Berkeley DB error while opening 'nodes' table for filesystem /home/svn/repos/easyubuntu/db:
<mattp1984> Cannot allocate memory
<mattp1984> svn: bdb: Unable to allocate memory for transaction detail
<mattp1984> anyone know what that means
<dawn> I can go in and delete it if I have to as root
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now you've really exhausted every option i can think of :\
<anton> stdin: can you see what I'm doing wrong?
<dawn> <----isn't exhausted...not by a long shot
<dawn> lol
<stdin> anton: no spaces after the commas
<anton> ok
<intelikey> yeah means there is not enough ram marked as free mattp1984
<mattp1984> thats what i thought
<mattp1984> i have been using suse for years, just installed kubuntu today, first time user
<dawn> welcome
<anton> stdin: oh thanks you, wonderfull. Thanks to HymnToLife too, and any other who helped me. If i add this line to fstab, it will mount it on boot, right?
<mattp1984> i cant possibly be using all my ram, got any ideas why it is saying i am out of ram
<intelikey> you have my sympathy
<stdin> anton: and you don't actually need the "-r" as ntfs is mounted read only antway :)
<anton> ok
<anton> and it will work fine if i put it into fstab too?
<stdin> anton: the line you want is "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs/ ntfs auto,uid=1000,umask=0022 0 0" in fstab to make it mount on boot
<intelikey> mattp1984 too much allocated out by other things.   also of note, that error is irrelevent of swap space.
<anton> wow, thanks a lot :)
<stdin> no problem :)
<soulrider> hello
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> only thing that i've had do me that way was gimp   trying to open a 1m tiff file.   needed 600+m of free ram.
<shadowhywind> is anyone around that can help with vpn?
<soulrider> shadowhywind: vpn ?
<shadowhywind> i have openvpn installed, and i am correctly connected to my server, but i want to use the internet from the server and can't figure out
<intelikey> errr actually no.  it wasn't gimp  it was paul.   i didn't even try gimp on it.
<mattp1984> so does anyone know anything about that memory problem i am having
<intelikey> mattp1984 try to use a different app on it
<padlefot> how do I make programs autostart with the KDE login?
<padlefot> i use gdm btw
<intelikey> dm is irrelevent,  you link them in ~/.kde/autostart/    or what ever the name of the dir is.
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<intelikey> ya big A
<intelikey> mattp1984 that error seems to be a bad system call in one of the libs   it's trying to allocate ram  but doesn't request that other things be swapped out to make enough free ram.    i don't know any more than that.    file a bug with the app and use something else until it's fixed.
<dawn> ok I have it setup for 1280x1024
<dawn> those settings are sticking for now
<dawn> and I do see the nvidia splashscreen load so..
<intelikey> Kr4t05 mind changing your part/quit message, it's disrespectful and breaks the code of conduct for the channel.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I apologize, it's not a permantly set quit message.
<Kr4t05> And, for the record, go suck your CoC.
<soulrider> hi intelikey
<intelikey> soulrider
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to copy an *.so file to the FFplugin, but I can see the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins file but i can't copy the *.so plugin to it ...what is required here ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: how are you trying to copy it ?
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, sudo
<HymnToLife> !sudo | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> BluesKaj permission to write to the dir is the requirement.   rather than change the perms.  the normal way is to do the cp as root.
<soulrider> anyone lnow what sudo stands for ?
<sparr> Super User DO
<soulrider> ah, i thought so
<Jucato> afaik, it's Switch User DO
<Jucato> like su = Switch User
<intelikey> soulrider on that kind of Q man command   generally answers it correctly  :)
<stdin> su = switch user, sudo is super user do
<Jucato> man sudo: sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user <-- not necessarily always super user
<sparr> Jucato: i have different man sudo
<Jucato> it's like su, if you don't give another user name, it defaults to root
<sparr>  su - change user ID or become super-user
<Jucato> hm.. weird
<sparr> man pages arent entirely standardized
<sparr> esp between linux and bsd
<soulrider> sudo - a definition from Whatis.comSudo (superuser do)
<intelikey> sparr that's the man su you posted
<soulrider> gogole gave me that
<sparr> intelikey: ahh, my bad
<Jucato> soulrider: in this case, I would trust man more then Google...
<BluesKaj> err where do i do this ... trying sudo /usr/lib/firefox/plugins in the run box but ...nothing
<sparr>  sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or
<sparr>        another user, as specified in the sudoers file
<Jucato> but anyway, stdin is right :P
<stdin> http://www.sudo.ws/ (official website afaik) says "Sudo (superuser do)"
<Jucato> http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/sudo.html
<intelikey> BluesKaj you left out the command.  "cp"
<Jucato> :)
<sparr> http://sudo.ws/
<sparr> damn you
<sparr> beat me to it  :)
<soulrider> lol
<intelikey> sudo cp blah to/blah
<sparr> whats with you weirdos adding "www."?
<Jucato> what's with you weirdos not using copy-paste?
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i never use www
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> or highlight-middle click? :P
<sparr> i used copy-paste
<soulrider> i like middle click
<Jucato> I used copy-middle click
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> i highlight right click  :)
<intelikey> console   :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> CLI fread
<Jucato> freak
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i tried copypaste middle click ...nothing
<intelikey> BluesKaj i told you.
<intelikey> sudo cp blah to/blah
<intelikey> you had left out "cp"
<intelikey> kdesu if you run that someplace that you can't see the output of the sudo
<intelikey> kdesu cp blah to/blah
<stdin> kdesu is for gut apps
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> kdesu cp?? :O
<BluesKaj> the blah to blah is what i wanted to know ...never assume with newbs ok :)
<intelikey> yes it will open an xwindow for the password and then execute the command
<intelikey> BluesKaj blah=the file to be copied   and to/blah=the destination to copy to
<BluesKaj> yup ok , gonna try that
<intelikey> trying sudo /usr/lib/firefox/plugins in the run box but ...nothing <<<<  so you would do#   kdesu cp <the_file_name_here> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<intelikey> in the "run" box.     use sudo in the konsole for the same string.
<intelikey> do i talk in cyrcles ?
<intelikey> or is it just kriptik ?
<stdin> no, you talk in cylinders
<intelikey> and blocks
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, but apt doesn't see the file ..doesn't exist
<BluesKaj> "curses curses foiled agian "
<intelikey> apt ?
<BluesKaj> err sorry the terminal
<intelikey> cd Desktop
<intelikey> and look
<stdin> use ls
<stdin> ls = list
<BluesKaj> it's in the /home dir
<intelikey> no it's not  :)
<stdin> in /home, or $HOME ? :P
<intelikey> ls = list ?      i thought it meand  Look and See  :)
<stdin> man page says "ls - list directory contents" :)
* intelikey points to the grin at the end of his post   ^
<stdin> well, I'm a pedantic so-and-so
<BluesKaj> it's in the /home/kaj dir
<BluesKaj> dunno what $HOME is
<stdin> BluesKaj: $HOME is a variable, it stored the path to your home directory
<intelikey> for you $HOME=/home/kaj    so then     cd       and you will be there.         "if you arent already"
<Jucato> $HOME = ~ = /home/<current_user>
<stdin> $HOME = where the heart is
<stdin> :P
<intelikey> Jucato no  some users are not based in /home
<intelikey> root seldom is.   i never am.
<mxwlpxwl> hello allz
<Jucato> intelikey: it's the usual/normal setup
<Jucato> root user isn't enabled, you are not usual/normal
<mxwlpxwl> i am having trouble with apt-get install libk3b2-mp3....but i believe i have the correct repositories
<intelikey> but a default kubuntu      sudo echo $HOME
<BluesKaj> well I know I am in /home as far the terminal is concerned
<intelikey> err maybe -i that.
<intelikey> then cd and you will be in /home/kaj
<intelikey> and the prompt will probably show the tild symbol as your path    "~" == "$HOME"
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i think the problem is the file is in a folder in the home dir
<intelikey> loop
<stdin> find ~ -name "*.so"
<intelikey> yes and did you look in the  ~/Desktop    like i mentioned half an hour ago BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> trying to get it to into the FFplugin setup to play yup, not there
<BluesKaj> err  not on the desktop
<AHinMaine> I found a page on the ubuntu wiki about how to compile from a deb src package, but I just can't find it again... could anyone help me out?
<BluesKaj> cp: cannot stat `file:///home/kaj/octoprogram-L03-N00-U00_0606300_900/liboctoshape.so': No such file or directory ...yet I'm looking right at it
<stdin> BluesKaj: take off the "file://" part
<BluesKaj> it's also balking at the word 'to"
<stdin> what is the exact command you are using ?
<BluesKaj> ok it copied , but the file is "locked"
<flaccid__> whois flaccid-
<flaccid__> oops
<stdin> BluesKaj: "sudo chmod 644 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/liboctoshape.so" should fix it
<xenoterracide> anyone know what file I set dns servers in?
<stdin> xenoterracide: /etc/resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> cool stdin , thx ..now we'll see if it actually works :P
<xenoterracide> dolt
<xenoterracide> thx
<xenoterracide> I new that
<xenoterracide> just couldn't think of it
<AHinMaine> anyone know how to compile from a source package?
<flaccid__> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<draik> I think that I may have screwed up my Kubuntu partition
<draik> Now that I log in, I get the error message that it could not start tty, so I get a prompt to ramfs
<draik> or something similar
<AHinMaine> i don't mean a regular source tarball, I mean how do I create a binary package of my own from a deb-src.
<AHinMaine> i saw it earlier today on the wiki, but tonight I've been digging for almost an hour and I can't find the damn page...
<intelikey> AHinMaine i would say look through your history  but if you've been plunking around there that long....
<AHinMaine> history is on a different machine that I can't access from here.
<saki> alright! I seem to have killed my sound system!
<intelikey> draik sounds like you need to determine whether it's ramfs prompt or a bash prompt   then we can help
<intelikey> saki good job.
* saki highfives intelikey
<intelikey> ^5
<stdin> AHinMaine: only thing I can find is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingBasics
<draik> intelikey: ramfs
<draik> I can't get a bash
<draik> Let me reboot and then I will tell you what it says. I have a laptop that is ALL kubuntu
<draik> intelikey: Give me one moment
<intelikey> draik ok.  then may i sujest you boot the live CD and fsck the root partition
<draik> I'm on the live cd now
* Rob-West looks around
<saki> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> intelikey: I was fsck'ing the partition and it asked if I wanted to fix inodes... I just kept saying "y"
<draik> intelikey: Do you think that by doing that I may have caused an issue?
<intelikey> yes
<draik> great. Just great
<AHinMaine> crud.  it was like a 4 step process to take a regular source package and roll your own binary package from that...   arg...  just install kubuntu on my laptop but I can't get claws-mail installed because of version hassles...
<intelikey> what fs is it ?   ext3 ?
<draik> ext3
<saki> Alright, Kubuntu seems not to like my sound card or something...I'm running a Creative SBLive!
<intelikey> draik  sudo fdisk -l     and pastebin.ca the output
<saki> I have both ALSA and OSS installed
<intelikey> !sound | saki      been there ?
<ubotu> saki      been there ?: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<saki> nope not yet?
* Rob-West is leaving for awhile be back sometime nextweek
<AHinMaine> bleh...  finally....  just noticed that they have their own ubuntu repository right at claws-mail.org...  doh!
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/326509
<draik> intelikey: ^^
<intelikey> that's saying you have four swap partitions, is that correct ?
<saki> okay anyone know how to tell kubuntu not to use a sound card and to use the other one?
<saki> its trying to use my on board sound, and not the SB card
<saki> but it installed both of them
<saki> >_>
<draik> intelikey: shouldn't be. Should only be 1
<intelikey> saki maybe someone in #ubuntu
<intelikey> draik i was afraid you would say that.
<elyon225> Could someone please help me out with my sound?  It's very staticy.  I've tried ALSA and OSS drivers... any other suggestions?
<draik> intelikey: and now I'm afraid you don't have an answer
<intelikey> draik can you off the top of your head tell me what your mountpoints used to look like.
<intelikey> like so many G /  so many /home so many /var ...   ?
<saki> Elyon, It sounds like its hardwar
<saki> hardware*
<draik> intelikey: hda1 is WinXP... hda5 is SWAP.... hda6 is Kubuntu...
<saki> have you tried your speakers on another sound card/computer?
<draik> intelikey: AFAIK
<elyon225> saki: Any way to fix that?
<intelikey> k
<elyon225> saki: Oh, my speakers work perfectly.  A lot of the sounds/mp3 here sound fine.
<Pupeno> Where's that old nice script that used iptables -save and -restore that one would put in /etc/init.d/iptables
<Pupeno> ?
<intelikey> draik issue this command in a konsole #   sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media
<draik> intelikey: I have it in /mnt. Is that ok?
<intelikey> yes
<draik> ok
<intelikey> draik do # cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<intelikey> pastebin that for me
<draik> intelikey: No such file or directory
<intelikey> ok# sudo umount /mnt /mnt/*
<draik> intelikey: Ok. Everything comes up with "not found".
<intelikey> there is a /mnt  is there not ?
<draik> yes
<intelikey> ls /mnt
<intelikey> should be blank return
<draik> correct
<strife> what is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<draik> ok
<stdin> strife: depends on what you like, gnome or kde
<intelikey> strife they are the same,  one comes with kde the other with gnome.
<intelikey> packages come out of the same box though
<strife> no difference in compatibility for networking?
<intelikey> strife no
<stdin> strife: nope, they both use the same core packages
<strife> awesome thanks guys
<intelikey> now one app may work better at dfecting hardware than another.
<draik> strife, where are you located?
<intelikey> detecting even
<strife> Canada
<intelikey> draik you get lost ?
<draik> strife: think of this as a car. Which do you prefer, Lexus or Toyota? Nissan or Inifinity? Honda or Acura? Its all the same thing under the hood, just a matter of the look
<intelikey> draik # ls /mnt
<draik> intelikey: lost?
<draik> intelikey: Ok. I did ls /mnt. Now what?
<intelikey> anything there ?
<strife> yeah but kde seems to have more cool packages available....
<draik> intelikey: Yes. Just my backups of a video I was placing together and my old backups
<intelikey> ok you can # sudo umount /mnt
<stdin> strife: better analogy is, "Which do you prefer, a blue car or a red car" :)
<strife> blue
<kaatil> i have question.. how to set gdm display manager as default?
<seven11> somebody know how to open .chm files
<draik> intelikey: Ok. umount done
<intelikey> draik one more time# sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt && mount | grep dev/hda6
<puskom> test
<stdin> strife: all the packages are available on both, you can use KDE packages on gnome and vice-versa
<intelikey> puskom
<Revo> hehehehe
<draik> intelikey: Ok. I get     /dev/hda6 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)
<intelikey> draik # ls /mnt
<draik> ok
<draik> no /etc
<Revo> katrook
<stdin> kaatil: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should let you choose, if not you need to edit "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" and change "/usr/bin/kdm" to "/usr/bin/gdm"
<intelikey> well it's probably in lost+found draik
<Revo> katrooook
<kaatil> thank you stdin. :)
<intelikey> draik # ls /mnt/lost+found
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<stdin> yw :)
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<garryb> that sounds like a new kde application
<garryb> btw, eating our screen does not make you cool
<intelikey> revo stop it.
<saki> anyone here know anything about how kubuntu handles sound?
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katrooook
<Revo> katroooo.......ooooook
<draik> intelikey: Ok. Not in there. It's all just a bunch of numbers #11158095
<intelikey> draik one of them blue ?
<draik> alot of them are
<intelikey> draik ls -l /mnt/lost+found     and pastebin.ca the output
<intelikey> i'll see if i can find it for you.
<draik> it's longer than I can scroll
<intelikey> draik ls -l /mnt/lost+found | less     and pastebin.ca the output
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/326528
<intelikey> then you can scroll it.
<intelikey> wait
<intelikey> draik lets try dirrect.
<elyon225> Okay, in an effort to fix my staticy sound, I've removed my PCI sound card and switched to the onboard (which I have enabled in my BIOS).  But now I don't have any sound.  Do I need to reconfigure my sound driver or something?
<intelikey> draik  ls -l /mnt/lost+found /mnt > info.txt
<intelikey> and /dcc send intelikey info.txt
<intelikey> !sound | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<garryb> one time i removed my soudn card while the computer was on
<garryb> it's acted a little funny ever since
<DBO> that was silly
<intelikey> i've changed ps2 mice while running.... doesn't always work so good.
<elyon225> garryb: lol nice.
<garryb> ps2 mice are finicky but generally won't destroy your computer
<draik> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/326540
<dethklok> Whoo, upgrade to edgy!
<intelikey> ok now give that dirrect connect thing one shot for me. draik
<intelikey> if your nick is registered
<draik> nick is reg'd
<draik> how do I do it direct?
<intelikey> draik  ls -l /mnt/lost+found /mnt > info.txt
<intelikey> and /dcc send intelikey info.txt
<draik> I did
<draik> ok
<draik> ok
<intelikey> draik did something hang ?
<draik> sending it again
<draik> I got a timeout
<intelikey> change the name first
<draik> huh?
<draik> file name?
<intelikey> maybe info.txt was a bad file name.
<draik> nope
<intelikey> my client acted funny about it.
<dethklok> how long does apt-get upgrade usually take on a brand new install or edgy? (all respitores uncommented)
<intelikey> try file.txt
<draik> ok.
<elyon225> intelikey: I went through the debugging steps to install the proper module, but I'm being given a "Permission Denied" error when trying to save the settings (and running speaker-test doesn't work)
<intelikey> elyon225 have to do that as root.
<intelikey> !sudo | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<elyon225> intelikey: Can't just use sudo?  Because running as sudo still gave me that error.
<intelikey> draik ok  -:- DCC Unable to open /usr/local/src/dcc/file.txt
<elyon225> sudo echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  >> /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name] 
<elyon225> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name] : Permission denied
<intelikey> you can kill that i'll use the info you pasted and see what i can determine.
<draik> killed
<stdin> elyon225: yeah, that won't work. use "sudo -i" to get a root shell first
<intelikey> elyon225 you have to inturpret  [module-options]  and [module-name] 
<elyon225> stdin: Perhaps the step by step instructions should say so ;)
<intelikey> also ^
<stdin> intelikey: redirects don't work with sudo tho
<stdin> elyon225: I'll let the document team know :)
<intelikey> redirrect does work with sudo  echo blah | sudo tee filename
<stdin> intelikey: that's not a redirect tho
<intelikey> echo something | sudo tee -a /test.1
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/326528
<draik> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/326540
<elyon225> hmm... so running it as root went fine (no output), but now when I try running speaker-test, it kept repeating "Device or resource busy" ... then proceeded with the test and still nothing.
<elyon225> KMix shows the correct device, so does aplay.
<dethklok> Is there a openoffice program I can use to make a pie graph??
<draik> intelikey: any luck?
<dethklok> Is there a openoffice program I can use to make a pie graph??
<BluesKaj> nite folks ...sacktime here , take care
<^Rolled> Calc should be able to make pie chartws
<dethklok> ^Rolled, K, I'll take a look thanks
<^Rolled> dethklok: Insert -> Chart
<intelikey> draik still working on it.
<adamwest> guys, my system hangs whenever i logout :\
<elyon225> adamwest: I'm guessing you have an ATI card?
<garryb> adamwest: i have an identical problem.  do you have a dell laptop?
<^Rolled> Are there additional repositories for kubuntu?  I would like to install Firefox
<garryb> elyon225: i have the same problem with Intel video
<adamwest> no ATI no laptop.
<elyon225> ^Rolled: Firefox is in the main reps.
<^Rolled> what method do I use to install?
<intelikey> draik had a thought.#  find /mnt/lost+found/ -name fstab
<elyon225> ^Rolled: You can use Adept or apt-get.
<adamwest> it hangs whenever i logout and if i restart it's this weird login instead of the normal one
<elyon225> ^Rolled: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jeff_> I've got a weird issue with Xinerama on a box with 2 video cards.  I'm getting X to span across 2 LCD monitors, but for some reason, the second monitor isn't running at 1280x1024, even though they are both specified that way in xorg.conf.
<intelikey> draik see if that pulls up pay dirt
<^Rolled> Does Adept do package updates?
<draik> nope.
<draik> blank
<elyon225> ^Rolled: Adept is also your update manager... it checks for updates whenever you logon.
<stdin> ^Rolled: yeah, adept does
<elyon225> ^Rolled: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<stdin> ^Rolled: and the package for firefox is "firefox" not "mozilla-firefox" :)
<elyon225> stdin: You sure? lol
<stdin> elyon225: yep, totally sure :)
<stdin> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<elyon225> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 112 kB
<elyon225> :)
<^Rolled> I see firefox .. however it is grey'd out... perhaps I will just use apt-get
<intelikey> draik that's what i was afraid of.  that fs is really hosed.     what happened is it didn't read the dirrectory correctly so it chucked it in lost+found then all the stuff in /etc had no dir so it all got moved to lost+found     a real knight mare  to sort it all out.
<elyon225> stdin: Seems I was still half right ;)
<intelikey> draik what does /mnt/home   look like ?
<draik> good. /home is ok
<elyon225> So, does anyone have any ideas on why I have no sound?
<draik> elyon225: reboot. Worked for me
<elyon225> Wait... lemme make sure I have the speakers plugged into the right place ;)
<mefisto__> is there any way to set gwenview to sort by date by default when it's browsing folders?
<stdin> elyon225: is the test you are using uses oss, then you'll need to kill artsd first
<elyon225> stdin: Should I just try rebooting?
<intelikey> draik you can save anything out of home to that other partition  (if it's big enough)  and reload.  will be faster/easier than sorting out lost /etc dir  with all it's componants scattered
<stdin> elyon225: you could, but artsd will start at login, it should, however auto-suspend after some time to allow oss usage
<draik> 63GB on /home. 40-sum left on other HDD
<intelikey> i'd rather work with a broken fs in your case than the fixed one you have.
<elyon225> stdin: I don't know what driver the tests use.  I used KDE to set it to AutoDetect... and I don't know what speaker-test uses.
<intelikey> draik you didn't backup /etc did you ?
<draik> nope
<intelikey> figures.
<draik> WAIT
<stdin> elyon225: it normally uses ALSA
<draik> what's in /etc that I need?
<intelikey> everything
<elyon225> stdin: Well, I changed to ALSA in KDE and started up a game... still no sound.
<stdin> elyon225: and arts will run on top of that
<draik> ok...
<intelikey> fstab startup scripts cnfigurations for everything.
<stdin> elyon225: what game? the game may use oss
<draik> hmmm...
<elyon225> stdin: Neverball... but the speaker-test doesn't work either, and you said that uses ALSA?
<draik> my friend has a very similar install that I do...
<draik> can I sshd into his desktop right now and get them all?
<stdin> elyon225: yeah, it should use ALSA by default
<elyon225> stdin: And Amarok when set to ALSA doesn't work either.
<intelikey> there are three dirs you don't just "fix" maybe four   /etc  /lib  /var   and  /usr   the /usr because that's where most all data is.  but the others cause they are essential  /*bin you might just copy someone elses binarries into  but those three are unique
<elyon225> I do get a lot of errors when running speaker-test, though... about the device being busy.
<draik> so no, huh?
<intelikey> so no.
<intelikey> sorry.
<draik> me too
<^Rolled> Wow .. Adept is pretty snazzy .. multiple streams of downloading of updates
<intelikey> draik i hate it for you.  but one good thing out of it.  you get to consolidate those four swap partitions  and also devide your installation  i.e. make /home a seperate partition so this don't cause such a headach if it ever happens again.
<draik> i suppose
<elyon225> unbelievable!
<ubuntu_> hola
<stdin> elyon225: heh, you'll be happy to know that the instructions on the help page have now been updated :P
<elyon225> So I search the forums for my problem and another guy with the same chipset said he had to plug his speakers into line out, not speakers.   Guess what... I have sound now lol
<ubuntu_> alguien de ecuador???
<elyon225> stdin: Excellent :)
<dethklok> OMG, apt upgrade is taking forever!!!
<ubuntu_> hello
<dethklok> if I end it will it mess anything up?
<elyon225> ...HOWEVER... the sound is still staticy.  So it's not a hardware issue.
<intelikey> the system  /  only needs about 4g  6g is safe  the rest for /home   then you have a sort of failsafe in the event.   also  if you does tar -czf $HOME/etc.tar.gz /etc   about once a month they can recover from such   i would sujest that for /etc and var  but clear the cache and logs befor you backup var
<bonbonthejon> did 3.5.6 get released today
<ubuntu_> some body told me
<ubuntu_> please
<bonbonthejon> what do you need ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i like run xgl or berly in kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xp9542> I'm having trouble writing to my newly mounted drive as a user, I basically installed a new hard drive formatted it as fat32, and then added the following: /dev/hdb1	/media/storage	vfat	rw,user	0	0 to my fstab file, but I can't write to the drive unless I act as route
<ubuntu_> thanks!!!
<xp9542> anyone know how I can get user permissions to the drive? I tried chmod 777 on the folder as root, but that didn't really help
<ubuntu_> where are you from???
<elyon225> Okay, I've ruled out a hardware issue for my sound having so much static noise.  Anyone else have any ideas?  I've tried using both OSS and ALSA.
<ubuntu_> Im from ecuador
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: Ohio, USA
<ubuntu_> i dont speak english very well
<ubuntu_> but i understand you
<intelikey> draik /mnt/lost+found/4669655 might have been, probably was etc at one time.
<ubuntu_> thanks a millon
<dethklok> ubuntu_, where you from?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: thats good, there are also spanish language channels
<stdin> ubuntu_: is spanish your language ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stdin> spanish channels ^^ :)
<intelikey> if it wasn't now empty you could have just moved it to# sudo mv /mnt/lost+found/4669655 /mnt/etc
<draik> intelikey: Would I be able to root the /mnt so that I can get all the packages that were installed?
<ubuntu_> es que es mucho mas chevere en ingles, por que asi aprendo mucho mas su idioma
<ubuntu_> gracias de todo modos
<stdin> xp9542: is the partition mounted at boot ?
<intelikey> draik explain ?
<dethklok> Lol, I work at mc d's and pretty much everybody there is mexican so I can't understand any of them half the time.. lol
<intelikey> root the /mnt ?
<draik> I want to get a list of all my installed apps/pkgs
<draik> yes!
<mshade_> xp9542: add the option:  umask=0000
<Jucato> dpkg --get-selections
<draik> Hey there Jucato
<stdin> mshade_: very unsafe option there
<Jucato> hi draik!! :)
<intelikey> ok.  ls -1 /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/*.list | sort -u > installed_packages.list
<draik> Jucato: :( I lost my Kubuntu... LiveCD
<intelikey> draik ^
<dethklok> Jucato! this is tehpwn (I had to reregister or what ever)
<draik> no such file or directory
<Jucato> draik:  :((
<Jucato> intelikey: won't "dpkg --get-selections" work as well?
<julio> windows sucks!!!!
<intelikey> draik i left out a subdir.
<draik> oh
<elyon225> Well, I think I found a solution for my staticy sound... I turned the volume in the offending programs all the way up and boom...fixed.
<intelikey> ls -1 /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | sort -u > installed_packages.list
<mshade_> stdin: if he's on a single user machine, what's the risk?
<intelikey> draik that should work ^
<draik> ok
<stdin> mshade_: because it make every file executable
<intelikey> Jucato the root fs was hosed  etc is scattered all over lost+found
<Jucato> intelikey: oh..
<intelikey> i don't know what all else is in lost+found so not taking chances running things in there
<mshade_> stdin: so then 0111 ? ;)
<stdin> mshade_: nope, because then he won't be able to cd in to any dir :P
<mshade_> stdin: true.
<intelikey> stdin mshade_ and whoever else.    dmask=000,fmask=111
<mshade_> intelikey: nice.
<stdin> I would have said dmask=000,fmask=113 would be better
<mshade_> never seen the dmask option
<Dr_willis> ive seen it.. never used it
<draik> intelikey: I don't suppose you would know how to make Kubuntu burn on a Dual Layer DVD with a Dual Layer burner, would you?
<Dr_willis> Heh - i got a DL dvd burner.. but never tried it with DL disks yet.. the disks are too much $$
<Dr_willis> k3b cant handle dl disks?
<intelikey> draik no sorry.   i'm still playing with cdr  havent graduated to dvd yet
<draik> Dr_willis: Seems that way. I tried and told me incorrect media
<Dr_willis> could also be some updates to the cdrecord/other tools needed.
<Dr_willis> may want to check the k3b homepage/forums ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis also of note that's on the liveCD
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with the kubuntu live cd much. :)
<xp9542> I'm having trouble writing to my newly mounted drive as a user, I basically installed a new hard drive formatted it as fat32, and then added the following: /dev/hdb1	/media/storage	vfat	defaults	0	0 to my fstab file, but I can't write to the drive unless I act as route
<Dr_willis> i dont even have one here. to use.. heh
<Dr_willis> xp9542,  you need to use the umask and perhaps some other options
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> has some info.. and theres some other urls also worth reading
<Dr_willis> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<xp9542> thanks dr willis i'll check it out
<intelikey> xp9542  sed 's/defaults/fmask=111,dmask=000,user,users/'  that line
<intelikey> daz all you need to did.
<Dr_willis> yea - replace 'defaults' with  user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> is what that command intelikey  said.. does.. :)
<Dr_willis> or perhaps ya may read those docs and find some other options you want to use.
<intelikey> actually i said     fmask=111,dmask=000,user,users
<intelikey> not that it make a hill of potatos
<Dr_willis> i just pasted what the web site suggested. :)
<Dr_willis> im not sure that 'user,users' makes sence...  i forget what the diff is. :)
<Dr_willis> not sure that 'user,auto' makes sence either. :)
<xp9542> dr willis, i tried making the changes it now reads: /media/storage	vfat	user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 but after trying mount -a I still get the permission denied error.
<intelikey> one sets ownership and the other gives permission to mount   so you don't need root
<Dr_willis> you did umount it first?
<xp9542> ** /dev/hdb1	/media/storage	vfat	user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000	0	0
<Dr_willis> then you remount it.
<kaatil> question... after i edited xorg.conf, how do i update xorg.conf? or do i just restart xserver for it to be updated?
<Dr_willis> if you edited it.. you did chage it.. restart the X server
<intelikey> restart X
<kaatil> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> Hope ya made a backup... just in case. :)
<kaatil> heh thanks
<intelikey> safty is no fun
<intelikey> go commando
<intelikey> go balistic
<xp9542> dr willis, thanks a lot I was forgetting to umount after every mount.
<Admiral_Homework> that's what i do
* intelikey wonders where all the "gruntaled" users are ?   seems all he ever sees are the disgruntaled ones.
<Dr_willis> disgusting
<Dr_willis> dident we have this DIScussion once befor?
<intelikey> yeah i think so.
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> dislexic conversation anyway.
<Dr_willis> Lexcisic
<Dr_willis> Lexdisic
<intelikey> oh yeah   sorry my mad
<intelikey> by mad
<intelikey> krap now you got me doing it.
<xp9542> Dr_Willis, one last thing I got a ntfs partition and I wanted to copy all the files from that over into my fat32 partition is there a quick command to do that, I tried cp /media/ntfs /media/fat32 but that doesnt seem to be right
<Dr_willis> xp9542,  id cheat and install 'mc' and use it. :)
<intelikey> cp -a
<Dr_willis> yea - i was thinking cp -a , but ive rarely used that.
<Dr_willis> I like the progess dialog of mc.
<intelikey> me too
<Dr_willis> actually  you sure you want ALL the files?
<Dr_willis> no windows swap files, or other cruft is there?
<intelikey> pagefiles ?
* intelikey thumps the docters stethascope
<xp9542> naw theres no windows files on it, was just a storage drive that was formatted as ntfs so its all just doucments and files, i want to convert the ntfs over back to fat32 after so I can get around worrying about ntfs-3g and all that
<dope> where can i find an activity log for a specific user account?
<xp9542> perfect -a made all the difference thanks interlikey
<intelikey> dope unless you have some logging function installed you wont.
<intelikey> xp9542 np
<dope> waht!@?$
<dope> i thought there was an activity log
<intelikey> dope you can look in their  ~/.bash_history   but that's about it.
<intelikey> if ther use ssh that's generally logged
<dope> dammit
<intelikey>  /var/log/*   auth* for the ssh stuff
<dope> well it's not ssh :/
<intelikey> dope there are logging apps that you can have init run at startup. that will track 'almost' all activity  but they are not default.
<intelikey> kde may have a logging function built in  but i have never looked for it.
<Dr_willis> not that i am aware of.
<kaatil> hmm xserver refuse to start up even though i want to delete some section like wacom tablet(so i can get photoshop to work).
<kaatil> i am not familiar with xorg.conf though.
<intelikey> note.  it is considered a security breach if you log "all" activities.    and in many cases and places illeagle.
<dethklok> !ndiswrapper | dethklok
<stdin> kaatil: did you remove the parts in " Section "ServerLayout" " too ?
<ubotu> dethklok: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^Rolled> I am really enjoying adept.  It's a very nice app.
<intelikey> some love it some hate it.    i'm more of a hater....
<kaatil> ah... i see it.. thanks stdin
<stdin> kaatil: :)
* stdin agrees with intelikey
<intelikey> mad hatter ?
<stdin> I hate adept
<dethklok> wtf, FF keeps crashing
<mal> what's a simple way to record source file version changes... like in eclipse, but without using a full blown IDE
<kaatil> okay be right back.. restarting xserver. *mutter* :)
<intelikey> yes that's why it's so much better than konqeror dethklok
<noiesmo> dethklok, is that firefox if so did you add plugins like flash
<dethklok> noiesmo, yes
<dethklok> and im on ndiswrapper wiki.. no flash
<^Rolled> It's a fairly nice graphical package manager .. what's your issue with Adept?
<noiesmo> dethklok, hmmm you on edgy 32bit or 64bit
<dethklok> 32
<intelikey> ^Rolled mine ?
<stdin> adept is nice, if you like it simple and featureless :P
<dawn> can ubuntu open .sh file extensions?
<noiesmo> dethklok, you will have to remove flash to stop firefox from crashing how did you install flash
<^Rolled> It's friendly .. that isn't always bad
<intelikey> it requires X .
<kaatil> okay it work.. photoshop work well.. thanks stdin :)
<stdin> dawn: they are shell script, you run them in konsole
<stdin> kaatil: no problem :)
<^Rolled> hehe .. well not everyone is going to be able to use apt right off the bat
<intelikey> dawn short answer.  yes
<dawn> stdin, I know that] 
<dawn> but isn;t there a pre command?
<intelikey> sh file.sh
<stdin> or "./file.sh
<stdin> (without the ) :P
<intelikey> or set the permission executable  then  ./file.sh
<dethklok> anybody know the respiratory off hand for ndiswrapper?
<stdin> or "cat file.sh | sh"
<Dr_willis> bash whatvber.sh - may be needed for some badly written ones. :)
<stdin> dethklok: it'll be in restricted probably
<dethklok> noiesmo, automatic install
<intelikey> or . file.sh   for that matter
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<dethklok> stdin, i have all of them uncommented... but apt-cache search isnt finding it
<Tido> kaatil: you can make photoshop run in kubuntu?
<intelikey> hmm it dont exist
<kaatil> yes tido
<Tido> what version?
<kaatil> 5
<dethklok> nevermind, i got it.. its' ndiswrapper-utils
<kaatil> :3
<stdin> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.1, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, ndiswrapper-source (and 4 others)
<Tido> oh
<kaatil> it oldest photoshop in existence. lol
<kaatil> just kidding.. shrug
<dethklok> stdin, yeah got it allready but thx
<kaatil> i dunno how old is version 5 anyway
<Tido> very old
<kaatil> what about yours, tido?
<Tido> cs2
<kaatil> ah
<Tido> 5 was...late 90s
<Tido> like 98
<noiesmo> dethklok, hmmm I would go here download and then untar put sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/  http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<kaatil> if your does not work.. maybe it is because of wacom tablet in xorg.conf.. i dunno.
<Tido> I had read people could get older versions of ps to work, but the newer ones are pretty tricky
<kaatil> i just removed wacom tablets so photoshop 5 work fine
<kaatil> ah
<noiesmo> dethklok, I have flash 9 from the above url and no probs at all
<stdin> dethklok: ndiswrapper is in the kernel image, as a module
<intelikey> in restricted isn't it ?
<dawn> ok here is the complete file in its compressed state
<dawn> CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz
<stdin> intelikey: ndiswrapper ?
<kaatil> to be honest.. it my first time i ever edited xorg.conf.. phew...
<intelikey> i don't have it and i don't have restricted enabled
<kaatil> at least i did try anyway :)
<dawn> there is .sh file inside uit for a printer driver
<intelikey> stdin yes.
<Tido> nothing a backup won't save, kaatil :p
<kaatil> heh
<noiesmo> dethklok, you should be able to modprobe ndiswrapper and you might want ndiswrapper-utils
<stdin> intelikey: nope, it's in the "linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" package here
<dethklok> noiesmo, already got it installed :-D
<intelikey> stdin hmmm that's edgy   dapper here i think maybe they changed it.
<dethklok> (ndiswrapper)
* Rob-West is going away bbl
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it was/is separate in dapper
<dethklok> ight, I'm stuck though... i just did sudo rmmod bcm43xx and now i get no connection info in iwconfig
<noiesmo> dethklok, so yuo need the windows drivers then you do sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf
<dethklok> noiesmo, already have the driver installed
<dethklok> dethklok@metal:~/SP23107A$ ndiswrapper -l
<dethklok> Installed ndis drivers:
<dethklok> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
<julius> hola, alguien me puede decir como iniciar secion en kubuntu como super usuario (root)????????
<noiesmo> dethklok, iwconfig -a
<Admiral_Homework> !es | julius
<noiesmo> dethklok, ifconfig -a
<ubotu> julius: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> stdin oh wait.  it was in the kernel package i forgot i removed it.
<noiesmo> dethklok, does your card show
<intelikey> sorry.
<dethklok> dethklok@metal:~/SP23107A$ iwconfig -a
<dethklok> -a        No such devic
<dethklok> noiesmo, nah im not seeing it
<intelikey> <noiesmo> dethklok, ifconfig -a  <<<>>><dethklok> dethklok@metal:~/SP23107A$ iwconfig -a
<intelikey> hehhe
<dethklok> omfg, FF crashed again :(
<garryb> julio: sudo bash   y ponga pass
<dethklok> intelikey, huh?
<noiesmo> intelikey, k
<^Rolled> I've got a bit of a problem and I am curious if anyone can reproduce it.   When I go into sharing in system settings and I go to file sharing when I enter administrator mode everying remains grey'd out.
<dawn> ok ok got this far
<intelikey> dethklok last time i checked   f != w
<dawn> can I paste 4 lines?
<dethklok> noiesmo, so what u got next for me?
<sparr> is there a 64-bit version of kubuntu?  notably, with a 64bit kernel on the cd
<intelikey> sure      you can get yelled at too tho
<dawn> lol
<dawn> thats why I was asking
<dethklok> intelikey, you cant yell via text ;)
<dethklok> !pastebin | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> YES I CAN !
<noiesmo> dethklok, not much sorry I had an old dlink pcmcia card and the ndiswrapper worked it showed up in ifconfig- a then i set it with iwconfig wlan0 ip etc sorry
<sparr> i prefer rafb.net/paste
<intelikey> pastebin.ca   works for me
<garryb> when I used IRC 10 years ago we only dreamed of things like pastebins
<dethklok> noiesmo, crap... well i know it works.. i have had it working before... i just dont remember the steps i took
<Tido> sparr: yeah there's a 64 bit version
<dethklok> garryb, why not just open a private channel?
<noiesmo> dethklok, bugger google is your friend even maybe check out some gentoo docs might help
<Tido> sparr: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<dawn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2721/
<dethklok> noiesmo, mmkay, thanks for trying to help :-D
<garryb> we used privmsg
<intelikey> we have them
<intelikey> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<dawn> test | dawn
<intelikey> no  /msg dawn something
<noiesmo> dethklok, np
<sparr> thanks Tido
<dawn> (sparr:)   no I was wondering how you get it to say a persons screename like that
<sparr> dawn: type it?
<sparr> dee, ay, double-u, enn, colon
<dawn> no it shows as red with a colon behind the name
<intelikey> !bot | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dawn> oh so you just type it?
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sparr> dawn: your client automagically does that when you type nameCOLON
<dawn> hmmm
<sparr> mine does it for me when someone says MY name  :)
<intelikey> sparr doesn't need : for most
<sparr> Tido: any pointers on problems i might encounter?  never done 'the 64 bit thing' before
<dawn> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<dawn> lol
<Tido> well
<Tido> the only one I can think of is anything you get as a binary
<dwidmann> 64-bit works well
<sparr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Tido> like firefox plugins
<Tido> otherwise, all should be fine
<sparr> binary firefox plugins?  surely you jest
<Tido> was thinking I had a problem with flash on 64
<sparr> the only thing i plan to get in binary is opera and nvidia drivers
<dwidmann> With regards to 64-bit linux, I've actually been working on a script to smooth a few things over
<intelikey> sparr wine doesn't work in k8 mode   also a few other things that you can only use in a chroot or vmware env
<Tido> you should be fine
<dwidmann> http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/index.php
<Tido> so kde4 won't be in the next release?
<sparr> wine could be a problem...
<dwidmann> sparr: not really
<sparr> if it doesnt work, i mean
<dethklok> OMFG! damn firefox
<stdin> Tido: kde4 is a long time off yet, tho you can get it in edgy now
<Tido> ah I'll wait :P
<sparr> bah @ kde4.  i still remember when the last big KDE/Qt update hosed my debian box
<Eruantalon> stdin: do you know whats keeping it?
<dwidmann> when was that sparr?
<sparr> wake up one morning and apt-get dist-upgrade...  "9000 packages to be upgraded, 1000 to be removed"
<sparr> dwidmann: i dunno, maybe a year and a half ago?
<dwidmann> 9000 :O
<intelikey> dwidmann why adobe ?  xpdf / kpdf not work for you in k8 ?
<sparr> 9000 is stretching it a bit...  at least 2000
<dwidmann> they work fine intelikey, just some people are picky that way.
<sparr> im picky the other way.  fuck adobe, kpdf all the way.
<stdin> Eruantalon: kde4? it's not been that long since work on it started, and there is a *lot* of code to rewrite/clean up
* intelikey lets'em pick their nose.
<sparr> i use ghostview in windows to avoid adobe
<dwidmann> I use kpdf as well
<garryb> KPDF is the work of Godly beings
<dope> is there a command i can run that'll rescan for all my partitions and automatically mount them?
<DBO> sparr, please try to keep the swearing to a bare minimum
<Eruantalon> stdin: Ok. I suppose a good long testing period would be a good thing also....
<sparr> im moving from debian to kubuntu for my desktop as i build my new PC...  been putting off reinstalling linux for a few months now, but dead hardware has forced my hand
<sparr> ive never had to reinstall linux before due to age...
<sparr> went over 2 years on that install before the hardware crapped out
<dope> any command to rescan and mount harddrives?
<stdin> Eruantalon: KDE4 is going to be a major overhaul of the code, there are development releases out now, so apps can be coded/ported to it, but it's not really user ready
<sparr> mount -a
<dawn> ok I found my solution
<dawn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<cntb> \o keyboard model and keyboard switching missing.  keyb model grayed what op rfixes this or how alternate CD rescue fixes keyboard . annoying !
<sparr> how can i make my right alt/ctrl keys behave like my left alt/ctrl keys for games/apps/menus/etc?
<Eruantalon> stdin: Thats what i thought really... libraries and frameworks are done.. just the apps missing. But reconfiguring for qt4 shouldn't be that big of a deal..=?
<dope> i set my konqueror to view detailed list but it keeps going back to icons, how do i fix that?
<cntb> any ideas guys about keyboard model fixing ? in system settings or elsewhere ?
<dope> k bot it
<dope> got
<^Rolled> and I was half way through typing out a nice answer
<Phlosten> dope, wheres the option? i was wondering the same thing today
<stdin> Eruantalon: it can be, and there are other things changing in kde4 too, like plasma
<Eruantalon> ok
<^Rolled> Settings: save view profile
<dope> it's settings->save view profile
<intelikey> script....
<intelikey> for Q in `fdisk -l 2>/dev/null | grep -e '^/' | cut -d' ' -f1 | cut -d/ -f3` ;do mkdir /media/$Q 2>/dev/null ;mount /dev/$Q /media/$Q ;done
<Phlosten> easy, i hadnt bothered to look yet
<Eruantalon> cntb: Look in system settings under region and language
<intelikey> you can sudo that thar ^ if ya want things mounted in /media   ...
<intelikey> mounts partitions only.
<^Rolled> whats the name of the OS port of realplayer?
<intelikey> and if they are M$ then you probably wont have user permissions for but to read.
<Phlosten> ^Rolled: Helix?
<Eruantalon> ^Rolled: helic
<Eruantalon> x
<dethklok> i cant find any cool themes... suggestions?
<^Rolled> Thanks
<intelikey> dethklok icewm ?
<dope> dethklown!
<stdin> !theme | dethklok
<ubotu> dethklok: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<^Rolled> Not in adept ... 8(
<stdin> dethklok: kde-look.org is a good place to look
<dethklok> intelikey, icewm.. what?
<^Rolled> kde-look is nice .. sort by most popular .. you will find a lot of good stuff
<Eruantalon> ^Rolled: Why do you want it. As far as i know it doesn't eve nsupport rm files....
<Phlosten> ^Rolled: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/helix-player
<dethklok> Oh, I know where to look for themes... :-p I just cant find any that I like and was asking what you guys use and like...
<intelikey> he said cool i figured icewm   cause ice and cool kinda go water and cube dont they....
<Phlosten> i've never had much success with Helix
<^Rolled> Hrm... why didn't I see it then
<Phlosten> ^Rolled: its in universe
<^Rolled> ahh
<^Rolled> I haven't turned that repo on
<Phlosten> that would explain that then :)
<intelikey> well what are you waiting for... turn that repo on.
<mmaximuss> Helix Player does not play Real Media .rm files
* intelikey slips a firecracker under ^Rolled 's shoe and lights it.
<Phlosten> lots more open source goodness including a media player that plays very little media ;)
<stdin> ^Rolled: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<dethklok> intelikey, dude, i srsly have no idea what your refering to when ever you talk to me.. lol
<intelikey> vlc
<intelikey> dethklok ok.
<intelikey> !icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.28-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 666 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<intelikey> dethklok it was a joke.
<cntb> where in /etc is the setting file for keyboard model ? X11 ?
<intelikey> cool and ice   you know.
<dethklok> intelikey oic
<intelikey> you take all the humour out of british humour...
<Eruantalon> supposedly kde4 should be as fast as xfce(because of qt4(according to zack rusin)) should be kinda cool.
<intelikey> cntb yes
<Eruantalon> cntb: yes
<Eruantalon> But you can change it in system settigns als
<intelikey> cntb /etc/X11/xorg.cong   and  /etc/X11/xkb/*
<dethklok> Anybody here that wants to help with wireless?
<cntb> tyvm intelikey
<intelikey> cntb but you deal yourself a short hand if you don't use  kmenu > system > ....     or just run   kcontrol   and set it in there.
<cntb> intelikey: how can Ifix in rescue mode in guided script missing keyboard model and keyboard languge switching
<cntb> kcontrol intelikey trying that
<dethklok> just wondering, is there a way to check your resolution via the konsole?
<jimmy> Wondering how I can add japanese fonts to OpenOffice 2?
<MotorCityMadMan> how can i ck if the kernel has enabled a packet socket ?
<jordo23> If I have Konversation begin when I login, How can it begin Minimized to the system tray?
<cntb> ok in kcontrolkeyboard layout is grayed what to do ?
<dethklok> Lol, there is like, nobody helping anybody...
<firecrotch> Hey dethklok, did you get your system back up and running normally?
<dethklok> firecrotch, i installed edgy, but I can't find anybody that can help me with my wireless
<firecrotch> What's wrong with it? Not connecting?
<dethklok> Well, I know it works... but I just don't recall how we got it working before
<dethklok> I have already used ndiswrapper to install the driver, and it shows that both the driver and hardware are present
<dethklok> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firecrotch> Are you using wlassistant or KNetworkManager?
<dethklok> firecrotch, eh, neither?
<firecrotch> So how are you trying to connect to your network?
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<dethklok> firecrotch, well, i havent yet... because i know i cant until it lights up
<dethklok> and it shows up in ifconfig
<dethklok> which its not
<firecrotch> You have an internal wireless card, right?
<verve> firecrotch, haha
<verve> nice nick
<firecrotch> heh, thanks, verve
<dethklok> firecrotchm eh yeah, pci
<firecrotch> So the card appears to not be there at all?
<dethklok> correct
<firecrotch> But you have it configured using ndiswrapper... weird.
<dethklok> firecrotch, yeah i know.. it's a b*tch to set up... i have done it twice be4 but its to much for me to renember
<firecrotch> Okay... what's the output of "sudo iwconfig" ?
<MrWGW_Alt> good evening
<MrWGW_Alt> I'm just setting up a Kubuntu system
<dethklok> Opps, posting more than 3 lines... lol
<dethklok> dethklok@metal:~$ sudo iwconfig
<dethklok> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dethklok> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dethklok> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<dethklok> dethklok@metal:~$
<kaatil> spammo....
<firecrotch> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaatil> heh
<dethklok>  /ban!
<firecrotch> Well, no botsnack for you!
<dethklok> lol
<Jucato> !pastebin | dethklok
<ubotu> dethklok: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> should have typed !flood
<dethklok> Jucato, yesss i know... but if you havent noticed.... the channel isnt actice much rite now anyways :-D
<Jucato> it's not an excuse
<stdin> is the channel ever "actice" ?
<stdin> :P
<dethklok> stdin, lol :'(
<MrWGW_Alt> hey Jucato, are you the same Jucato that was in #kde earlier?
<firecrotch> dethklok: what about ifconfig?
<MrWGW_Alt> I'm the guy who asked about creating icons, if so
<Jucato> yes
<MrWGW_Alt> if not, this converation didn't happen :-P
<stdin> there is only one Jucato :)
<Jucato> stdin: I have clones in my closet
<Jucato> :)
<MrWGW_Alt> weird, its using my alternate screen name
<MrWGW_Alt> I just installed Kubuntu on a laptop that had a hard disk failure day before yesterday
<MrWGW_Alt> (obviously, I had the HD replaced)
<stdin> Jucato: I have skeletons in mine :P
<Jucato> MrWGW_Alt: you're other (primary) nick is still logged in
<MrWGW_Alt> whoops
<MrWGW_Alt> ha
<Jucato> stdin: that's ok. as long as *you* are not in the closet :)
<MrWGW_Alt> I had heard horror stories about Linux on laptops, but its working perfectly
<dethklok> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2724/
<MrWGW_Alt> better than on my desktop
<MrWGW_Alt> Stdin, are you ready to come out of the closet?
<MrWGW_Alt> Admit it, you use Microsoft Windows as your primary OS
<MrWGW_Alt> :-P
* stdin already has :)
<MrWGW_Alt> haha
<cntb> jucato KDE keyboard variants  not working  in a system that had mbr boot problems where to fix ?
<stdin> and I'd never use windows, it's too cold here
<Jucato> stdin: which one? the first one he mentioned or the second :)
<firecrotch> dethklok: Okay... this may sound dumb... but are you sure that the wireless card is completely plugged in all the way?
<stdin> Jucato: not the windows one
<Jucato> stdin: lol
<MrWGW_Alt> oh also, the wireless card was detected automatically
* Jucato begins to be suspicious :D
<MrWGW_Alt> this old Dell laptop is working -perfectly-
<dethklok> firecrotch, i really dont want to reply to this.... YES!
<MrWGW_Alt> easiest Linux install I've ever done
<Jucato> cntb: I have o clue about keyboard variants... mine's not working either...
<MrWGW_Alt> perfect hardware detection, perfect screen resolution
<MrWGW_Alt> Mandriva also detected everything perfectly, but crashed at 95% completion
<Jucato> s/o/no
<MrWGW_Alt> and after that agony, I decided not to try it again
<cntb> ha jucato strange bug ha
<Jucato> cntb: annoying too. don't know what I did...
<firecrotch> Do you know what the interface was when you were in Dapper? ath0?
<dethklok> firecrotch, U asking me?
<firecrotch> Sorry, yes, dethklok
<dethklok> firecrotch, what do you mean by interface? wlan0 maybe?
<shinigami> hi i've got a ipod..can i use it in kubuntu? seems like no itune for linux..
<HymnToLife> !ipod | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<firecrotch> dethklok:  you can try "sudo ifup wlan0"
<shinigami> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<stdin> rockbox rocks the box :)
<HymnToLife> agreed
<cntb> I have two system in front of me now jucato. one of htem is quite alright . so I guess I must have now the patience to investigate
<stdin> if can play frozen bubble on my ipod, i'm happy
<firecrotch> dethklok: Anything with that?
<dethklok> firecrotchhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2725/
<dethklok> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2725/
* HymnToLife wants to play openarena on his ipod
<firecrotch> dethklok: Okay, I'm just a wee bit confused here... is this a desktop with a PCI wireless card?
<dethklok> firecrotch, yep
<makuseru> how can i rip a CD to an ISO in kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> makuseru, dd if=/dev/whatever of=image.iso
<makuseru> wow, thats easy
<khatahn> makuseru: ...or with k3b
<makuseru> i include that "dd if="?
<makuseru> k3b rips?
<MrWGW_Alt> I noticed, btw, that on this Ubuntu install, the root account has no privileges
<shinigami> how do i know my ipod is at where? i typed lsusb and found ipod..fdisk -l ?
<MrWGW_Alt> is that a Good Idea (tm)?
<shinigami> need to mount it
<khatahn> makuseru: you can create an image of the cd with k3b
<firecrotch> dethklok: Which version of ndiswrapper are you using?
<stdin> MrWGW_Alt: root is disabled, we use sudo
<Jucato> !sudo | MrWGW_Alt
<ubotu> MrWGW_Alt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MrWGW_Alt> ok
<MrWGW_Alt> I know what sudo is
<dethklok> firecrotch, idk, what ever apt-get gave me
<makuseru> how do i create an ISO with k3b?
<Jucato> MrWGW_Alt: that page explains why
<MrWGW_Alt> I've seen distros with root disabled before
<khatahn> makuseru: tools -> copy cd -> Only create image
<MrWGW_Alt> although frankly, with any UNIX system being used on the desktop, I think that the dangers are not excessive
* Jucato doesn't know of other distros w/ disabled root
<makuseru> thanks
<^Rolled> autofs always drives me bonkers
<MrWGW_Alt> you're probably more at risk running as a limited user than running Linux as root
<firecrotch> dethklok: I've read that you need to use ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<MrWGW_Alt> running as a limited user in WIndows, sry
<MrWGW_Alt> PC-BSD disables root
<dethklok> ight, ill remove my current one
* Jucato notes that BSD doesn't have "distros"
<MrWGW_Alt> well, yes and no
<MrWGW_Alt> it has flavors
<MrWGW_Alt> and PC-BSD is essentially a "distro" of FreeBSD
<MrWGW_Alt> but with KDE loaded by default, and other changes
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<MrWGW_Alt> I consider FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD and DragonflyBSD to be flavors, and implementations like NetBSD Live, PC-BSD, DesktopBSD and FreeSBIE to be distros
<stdin> hi [StingRay]  :)
<MrWGW_Alt> if I'm wrong, pray explain why
<Jucato> this is hardly the place to discuss that. feel free to hold on to what you believe is true. no contest
<khatahn> any idea why my kaffeine doesn't display videos in correct aspect ratio? a video that _should_ be 640x480, is not as wide as it should be. the problem can be clearly seen in fullscreen mode, where there are black bars in left and right side of the screen, while the video should fill the whole (4:3) screen
<MrWGW_Alt> well I'm not a fanatic about it jucato
<MrWGW_Alt> if I'm being a moron in regarding PC-BSD as a distro, then, well, I don't want to regard it as a distro
<MrWGW_Alt> I love that word "distro", btw
<Jucato> I also may be wrong, and just base what I know on what some dev told me. but like I said, this is not the place to discuss it
<MrWGW_Alt> ok
<dethklok> firecrotch, it working
<dethklok> now i just have to remember my wep key :-p
<Jucato> kool! Flash 9 final available now! yay :)
<MrWGW_Alt> nice
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<dethklok> firecrotch, if I recall there is some command I need to do so that it saves these settings...
<makuseru> does anyone have the problem of flash obkects placing themselves ontop of everything on the page, so you cant see dropdown menus on the site? and if so how can i fix it?
<Jucato> makuseru: you have a site to test it with?
<pgdown> makuseru: a decent adblock list would block those
<makuseru> jucato: it does it on anysite with dropdown menus, the only one i can think of offhand is gibson.com
<HymnToLife> makuseru, ask Adobe to make a decent Flash Player for Linux
<Jucato> dropdown menus? wouldn't that be a CSS feature, not flash?
<makuseru> pgdown: its not an add, its flash built into the page to show things but it goes above all the dropdowns
<makuseru> HymnToLife: youve said that before
<pgdown> makuseru: sorry, misread what your wrote
<Jucato> hm..
<pgdown> yeah that's a bug
<pgdown> ive seen it
<makuseru> Jucato: its not a menu problem. its flash goign infront of everything
<firecrotch> dethklok: sorry, I was in the shower
<Jucato> not here
<firecrotch> Good to hear that it's working
<HymnToLife> makuseru, I don't there's anything else you can do
<pgdown> nope
<Jucato> makuseru: seems to be working here
<makuseru> lol
<pgdown> not until adobe works it out
<makuseru> hmmm
<makuseru> darn
<Jucato> flash9 beta
<dethklok> firecrotch, do you know that command that im talking about? to save these settings or whatever
<Jucato> (currently just upgrading to flash 9 final)
<pgdown> gibson site doesnt work for me using firefox2 & flash final
<firecrotch> dethklok: I've seen it somewhere... let me try to find it
<dethklok> Jucato, do you remember the command? to save the wireless settings so i dont have to redo these settings again?
<Jucato> dethklok: I don't even know what it is...
<pgdown> command?
* Jucato doesn't have anything wireless
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<pgdown> just save them in /etc/network/interfaces
<dethklok> Jucato, humm, for some reason i thought you had helped me the other day with this...
* Admiral_Sleep waves to the wired Jucato
<Jucato> dethklok: definitely not me :)
<firecrotch> dethklok: If I recall correctly, you just have to add them - blah pgdown beat me to it
<Jucato> Admiral_Sleep: wake up!!
<Jucato> Admiral_Sleep: hi :)
<Admiral_Sleep> i am awake, supposed to be asleep but reading for class tomorrow.
<dethklok> pgdown, how do i do that?
* Jucato remembers Admiral_Sleep for each day that passes that he hasn't written anything in his blog...
<firecrotch> dethklok: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<pgdown> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<pgdown> control-x to save/exit
<Admiral_Sleep> the chicago loco just got a planet, it's pretty sweet.
<Admiral_Sleep> pgdown: no ctrl + o
<pgdown> right
<pgdown> you're from chicago?
<Jucato> Admiral_Sleep: yeah, I saw it. you still don't have a hackergotchi
<dethklok> WTF?
<dethklok> dethklok@metal:~$ sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<dethklok> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 24 11:01:55 2007
<Jucato> uh oh...
<firecrotch> dethklok:  Your system's date/time is set wrong
<Jucato> try rebooting...
<Admiral_Sleep> i mailed one to Nix but it didn't send. will do again.
<dethklok> Jucato, but then i lose the settings
<pgdown> whats settings?
<Jucato> dethklok: hm... try saving whatever you need in a temporary file (owned by you)
<Jucato> you can't do anything with sudo as long as that error persists
<Jucato> and afaik rebooting is the only way to fix it... afaik.
<firecrotch> dethklok: I'm assuming it all consists of commands entered at the command line? If so, you can just use the up arrow to go back to the commands that you've used
<dethklok> firecrotch, ok, if i dont return, then well its not working :-p
<firecrotch> Wiat
<Jucato> too late
<firecrotch> I noticed
<firecrotch> All he needed was "sudo -k"
<pgdown> haha
<Admiral_Sleep> way to go, Jucato
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I did say afaik
<Jucato> sorry
* Jucato goes to sleep now
<firecrotch> Jucato: no need to apologize to me
<Admiral_Sleep> night
<firecrotch> Night :)
<Jucato> hehe it's afternoon here :)
<pgdown> what's chicago loco?
<firecrotch> Jucato: then why are you going to sleep?
<Admiral_Sleep> chicago local community
<Jucato> because I made a boo-boo...
<pgdown> im from chicago
<Jucato> :(
<Admiral_Sleep> pgdown: iirc, i've seen you before in #ubuntu-chicago
<Jucato> but seriously, when I had that timestamp error, rebooting fixed it... no one could tell me about sudo -k
<cntb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability jucato
<firecrotch> I didn't know about it either until I google "timestamp too far in the future"
<pgdown> Admiral: nope, never knew that existed
<Admiral_Sleep> i see you use comcast in illinois
<Admiral_Sleep> check it out
<pgdown> sweet
<pgdown> I live in wicker park
<Jucato> cntb: huh?
<Admiral_Sleep> i live near midway, but this is better suited for another channel
<pgdown> yup
* Jucato points pgdown to #kubuntu-offtopic if he wants to continue konversing with Admiral_Sleep
<cntb> sorry jucato no clue yet about keyboard layout cselection grayed
* Admiral_Sleep points Jucato to #ubuntu-chicago where we are both talking :)
* Jucato wouldn't go to #ubuntu-chicago where Admiral_Sleep is
<firecrotch> #kubuntu-offtopic
<firecrotch> Wow that made me feel dumb
* Jucato scratches his head
<Jucato> yay flash 9
<DarkWizdom> Hi. I'm trying to compile intel graphics card driver. I ran autoconf and automake. No errors where found. Then I ran ./configure, with 1 minor error (or maybe not minor :P) and now... I can't do "make", it says no makefile found. any ideas?
<firecrotch> Hmm... I wonder what's taking dethklok so long to get back
<pgdown> Jucato: is that the same as 9.0 r31?
<brett> i am having trouble configuring my microphone. Can someone help me troubleshoot it please
* Jucato gets nervous...
<Jucato> pgdown: yep
<pgdown> k thanks
* makuseru gives jucato a cookie
<brett> i purchased a headset with microphone and when i talk into it I can hear it through the speakers, but when I try to record nothing gets recorded
<Admiral_Sleep> makuseru: gonzo?
<makuseru> whowha
<Admiral_Sleep> yes/no ?
<brett> ???
<makuseru> what is the question
<Admiral_Sleep> nevermind
<brett> my microphone does not work. Can someone help me trouble shoot it
<brett> i can hear myself through the speakers when i talk into it
<pgdown> I would start with opening alsamixer
<pgdown> maybe it's turned off
<pgdown> open terminal & type alsamixer
<brett> k
* Jucato really goes to sleep... afternoon nap
<cntb> where do all kde settings reside
<brett> it seems to be turned on
<cntb> by Jucato
<pgdown> like config files?
<brett> ?
<brett> pgdown: what do you mean config files?
<pgdown> nevermind
<brett> what could i try next?
<pgdown> did you search for the make/model in the wiki?
<pgdown> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<brett> no
<pgdown> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pgdown> try that link
<brett> thanks
<dethklok> I think I might have a bad install or edgy... When I restarted the pc it brought me to a blinking line__ and i waited for awhile and finally pushed enter then took a reallllly long time to boot up
<dethklok> jucato, firecrotch
<dethklok> ping!
<dethklok> !ding
<ubotu> ding: Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (edgy), package size 87 kB, installed size 392 kB
<dethklok> !dong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !milk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !potatoes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about potatoes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !lordofthering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lordofthering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dethklok> !sausages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sausages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dethklok> lol
<firecrotch> dethklok: was it doing a filesystem check?
<Jucato> I was about to sleep. why?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-69-230-90-165.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> uh oh...
<DBO> ubotu is not a toy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not a toy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> doh
<Jucato> silly bot :P
<firecrotch> Now how am I going to help dethklok?!
<Jucato> PM
* Jucato goes away to sleep... really...
* firecrotch is an IRC newb :)
<Jucato> firecrotch: /msg dethlok blahblahblah
<firecrotch> Yeah, it appears as though he's no longer logged in
<tamacracka> Guys...
<tamacracka> my ARK keeps crashing everytime i try to extract a .rar file
<brett> i am thinking about returning this microphone. I think it isn't very good. Does anyone have any suggestions for a headset that will work well with linux?
<Admiral_Sleep> tamacracka: because it doesn't support RAR
<Admiral_Sleep> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tamacracka> should i just restart my pc?
<tamacracka> yes it did.
<tamacracka> it supports both zip and rar.
<tamacracka> when i restard X
<tamacracka> restart*
<tamacracka> i doesn't do anything.
<Admiral_Sleep> did you follow the instructions on the link?
<tamacracka> :\ it supports rar.
<underdog5004> What's going on?
<tamacracka> nevermind
<tamacracka> ill just restart my PC
<Admiral_Sleep> *not* out of the box
<tamacracka> im used to it with windows
<kraut> moin
<tamacracka> thanks anyways
* Admiral_Sleep mumbles about CoC
<underdog5004> CoC, Admiral_Sleep ?
<Admiral_Sleep> code of conduct
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> in regards to what?
<HymnToLife> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<underdog5004> gotcha, reading now!
<Admiral_Sleep> well no, i wanted to argue with the user that wouldn't listen to me
<Admiral_Sleep> for *no* reason
<frootstripe> ok - i just had some major problems. i changed my password (i was in a screen session in X at the time) - then i popped open another window and tried sudo su -
<frootstripe> but i couldn't log in as root with the new password, so I used the old one instead - it worked - anyway, Alt-Ctrl-F1 and the new password worked. Restarted system.
<xsacha> hey i stuck my iriver into usb port, how do i access it?
<xsacha> it's being recognised as a camera or something and it's at /proc/bus/usb/005/004
<frootstripe> so i shutdown, restarted, and now i only the old password works. hello? wtf?
<dethklok> Wtf, why the ban?
<dethklok> firecrotch, u still there?
<frootstripe> Alt-Ctrl-F1, I log in as root and only the new one works - what is going on here, can anybody give me a clue??
<firecrotch> Yeah, I'm still here, dethklok
<firecrotch> dethklok: You got banned because you were abusing the ubotu
<pgdown> xsacha
<dethklok> pff, he is there to be abused! lol
<graniti> Hi. sometimes it happens that when I launch mplayer, it creates automatically two "mplayer process" with two pids . how can I avoid this? I want only one pid
<graniti> Hi. sometimes it happens that when I launch mplayer, it creates automatically two "mplayer process" with two pids . how can I avoid this? I want only one pid
<dethklok> firecrotch, I don't think my computer was scanning anything.. i went through all my bios settings and nothing is out of place... i think it has something to do with thie edgy insta... cuz it even does the little blinking line thing when i boot the live cd
<firecrotch> dethklok: Did it do it on the first boot after installing?
<dethklok> Yeah, but i thought nothing of it
<pgdown> xsacha - open terminal and enter mount -l - should say where your iriver is mounted. from there just drag/drop files onto it.
<dethklok> mabye because it bypassed my brain because i had just placed the wireless card in...
<cntb> Iwant to configure keyboards from command line
<firecrotch> dethklok:  Obviously there is _something_ that is making it take a long time
<dethklok> firecrotch, well ah... i kinda figured that :-pp
<firecrotch> dethklok: pastebin your boot log
<dethklok> where is that at?
<pgdown> anyone try seamonkey yet?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-69-230-90-165.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<firecrotch> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* dwidmann yawns
<xsacha> pgdown: it didnt automount it afaik.. when i click link on desktop it goes to camera://iRiver T10 @[usb:005,004] 
<xsacha> i tried to mount it myself but it mounted to /proc/bus/usb and cut off the 005/004
<underdog5004> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<underdog5004> so, anyone know how to have rtorrent start on boot on a headless server?
<underdog5004> I'm testing my internet connection, can anyone hear me?
<MrWGW_Alt> good evening again
<MrWGW_Alt> I've discovered that I acutely need to run as root
<MrWGW_Alt> and I can't figure out how
<underdog5004> MrWGW_Alt, why?
<MrWGW_Alt> because I need to access the filesystem
<underdog5004> to do that, first type sudo passwd root
<underdog5004> then su to become superuser
<MrWGW_Alt> I'd prefer to access the filesystem in nautilus
<MrWGW_Alt> if that's possible?
<underdog5004> I advise against it
<MrWGW_Alt> or Konqueror
<MrWGW_Alt> Yes, I am aware of the dangers
<underdog5004> the superuser stuff...
<underdog5004> ok,
<MrWGW_Alt> I do it all the time
<MrWGW_Alt> and yes, I have broken things ;D
<MrWGW_Alt> but it was fun
<underdog5004> famous last words
<underdog5004> lol
<MrWGW_Alt> I once fried a CRT through improper editing of xorg.conf :-P
<underdog5004> you are having problems mounting a fs?
<MrWGW_Alt> but a friend of mine gave me his, which was a better model, so I came out ahead
<MrWGW_Alt> no
<MrWGW_Alt> I just want to run as root and access the file system
<underdog5004> uh...gotta ask why, again
<MrWGW_Alt> is this some secret? I thought that this was open source software that we were supposed to hack
<firecrotch> MrWGW_Alt: If you insist on it... "kdesu konqueror"
<MrWGW_Alt> ok perfect
<MrWGW_Alt> do I run that from any terminal while in KDE?
<underdog5004> but WHY!?!? lol, yeah, from the term
<MrWGW_Alt> ok perfect
<MrWGW_Alt> and why? because we like you!
<MrWGW_Alt> :-P
<underdog5004> awww
<firecrotch> underdog5004: now you have me wondering why...
<underdog5004> lol, yeah...why would anyone want to run konq as root?
<seven_11> MrWGW_Alt: you could use middnight commander
<MrWGW_Alt> not in the mood to change file browsers, although I have heard good words about it in LXF
<MrWGW_Alt> brb
<dwidmann> !sudo | underdog | MrWGW_Alt
<ubotu> underdog | MrWGW_Alt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<underdog5004> dwidmann, yeah, I know
<dwidmann> just wondering why you would recommend someone to set the root password and use su instead :s
<MrWGW_Alt> ok perfect, seems to work
<MrWGW_Alt> nothing like seeing the good old /proc /dev /etc
<MrWGW_Alt> and now for the actual reason why I want to run as root with a file browser: I want to install fonts that are in a folder on a CD
<ady33> Hi does anyone know the best version of skype to download for kubuntu?. I have seen versions for fedora and madriva but not kubuntu... tnx
<MrWGW_Alt> and I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that in Linux, true type fonts are installed simply by copying and pasting into the fonts folder
<HymnToLife> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<MrWGW_Alt> but I don't have privileges to change that folder for some reason in my user account
<ady33> many thanks ubotu
<HymnToLife> !thank you | ady33
<ubotu> ady33: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MrWGW_Alt> so now you know
<ady33> heck clever stuff.... !!!
<MrWGW_Alt> haha, just found the KDE font installer
<MrWGW_Alt> so that was all a waste :-P
<MrWGW_Alt> I couldn't find one on the GNOME Ubuntu desktop, which I had been using, hence all this
<MrWGW_Alt> I hate GNOME
<MrWGW_Alt> and love KDE
<MrWGW_Alt> somewhat
<MrWGW_Alt> actually I dislike them both
<HymnToLife> maybe the feature was considered too confusing :p
<MrWGW_Alt> probably
<MrWGW_Alt> I remember Mandriva had an easy to use font installer, and it of course uses KDE
<underdog5004> dwidmann, sorry, I was afk, but I thought that's how you invoked the root account from a command line
<MrWGW_Alt> also, is there any way that I can disable Ubuntu's disabling of the root account?
<MrWGW_Alt> I really find it annoying
<underdog5004> MrWGW_Alt, sudo passwd root
<MrWGW_Alt> ok
<stdin> or install debian
<dwidmann> MrWGW_Alt: that's half of it
<MrWGW_Alt> I plan to
<MrWGW_Alt> but it would be stupid on this system
<underdog5004> oh
<dwidmann> MrWGW_Alt: the other half is "sudo passwd -u root" I think
<MrWGW_Alt> which I'm just admining for a relative
<underdog5004> what does the -u flag do?
<dwidmann> unlock
<underdog5004> ah
<HymnToLife> sudo passwd root should work
<underdog5004> it worked for me on my server...
<HymnToLife> even just sudo passwd actually :p
<stdin> sudo passwd root is enough
<MrWGW_Alt> then do I enter a new root password or somesuch? or do I just literally type "sudo passwd root"
<MrWGW_Alt> ?
<HymnToLife> you type this
<HymnToLife> and it will prompt for the new password
<MrWGW_Alt> ok
<underdog5004> MrWGW_Alt, yup, type it in, then it'll ask for your password, then the root accounts passworkd
<MrWGW_Alt> ok
<MrWGW_Alt> perfect
<MrWGW_Alt> see, I am leaving XP for Linux because of how locked down it is
<underdog5004> yeah, xp sucks
<dwidmann> speaking of things, when was etch released/will it be released?
<ady33> In relation to Kontact how do I set up my news server dets?. I can see the add account for mail but not news?
<MrWGW_Alt> so when people like the GNOME developers or whoever thought of the root account locking thing do something annoying that cripples functionality
<dwidmann> (officially speaking)
<MrWGW_Alt> the first thing I want to do is fix it
<HymnToLife> dwidmann, no date fixed yet
<MrWGW_Alt> woo, just installed 3,000+ fonts
<dwidmann> Hmm, I hadn't looked into it for a (long) while, so I thought I'd ask
<MrWGW_Alt> real, geniune commercial-grade fonts, not the subpar imiations most distros ship with
<MrWGW_Alt> now, hopefully it won't destabilize my system ;)
<underdog5004> hey!
<underdog5004> lol
<dwidmann> 3000+ :O
<MrWGW_Alt> you bet, I'm a professional graphics designer (among other things)
<MrWGW_Alt> so I have lots of fonts
<xsacha> i'm leaving linux for vienna because there is too much choice and i can never decide
<underdog5004> nice
<MrWGW_Alt> not as many as I would prefer, but...
<underdog5004> vienna?
<MrWGW_Alt> there is this one Adobe font collection that you can buy, but it costs $9,000
<dwidmann> Wow, if I sold my car I could ... wait, no that probably wouldn't be enough to get it
<MrWGW_Alt> no, not Vienna, although I've heard of it-I think I have it on one of my systems in fact
<HymnToLife> $9,000 for fonts is just ridiculous
<MrWGW_Alt> it is rumored to have everything
<MrWGW_Alt> I've asked several people at Adobe for a list of the fonts it contains
<MrWGW_Alt> but no one seems to know the extent of it
<MrWGW_Alt> its used only in the largest design studios
<HymnToLife> I wonder how many of them it contains
<dwidmann> No kidding
<MrWGW_Alt> its the sort of ubercommercial power app of doom, like Alias StudioTools
<MrWGW_Alt> (which costs up to $85,000, depending on your feature set)
<ady33> Can some one help I am trying to install the debian skype. I have downloaded it and when I click on it I get three files shown. Control data and debian?
<MrWGW_Alt> (plus yearly upgrade fees, which increase exponentially if you miss an upgrade)
<MrWGW_Alt> Alias StudioTools has effectively imprisoned the car companies design studios
<dwidmann> ady33: you should download the .deb file, then install it with dpkg --install filename.deb
<MrWGW_Alt> GM has hundreds of designers, so I shudder to think how much StudioTools takes out of their bottom line each year
<HymnToLife> ady33, to install a deb file, open your temrinal and run       sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<MrWGW_Alt> but it can do -anything-, and as an added plus it runs on Linux
<ady33> Do I need to be in root for that?
<HymnToLife> that's what sudo is for
<stdin> !deb | ady33
<ubotu> ady33: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<dwidmann> erm, yes, so sudo dpkg --install filename.deb
<stdin> GUI way ^^
<dwidmann> Bah
<underdog5004>  simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ady33> tnx
<dwidmann> It'd be nice if that gui actually threw in --force-architecture for me, then I'd actually use it ... seeing as the only things I download tend to be things for i386 architecture anyway
<graniti> Hi. I have to hide the mouse cursor before launching a process... is there a way to do it? thnks
<JackPhil> kpowersave, kde-guidance-powermanager or klaptop?
<cntb> how to reconfigure X?
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<ady33> Thanks all for the help. That was the first linux install I have done and it is all setup now. Only been linux for 2 days now...
<underdog5004> ady33, linux may take more work, but it's better in the end!
<dwidmann> underdog5004: ady33 just left, s/he can't hear you
<underdog5004> lol, whoops!
<JackPhil> the  kde-guidance-powermanager is recommend rather than kpowersave?
<dwidmann> Ah, so that's what the deal with -phigh was :\ and to think I ignored it until now ... could have save minutes and keystrokes of my life
<dwidmann> JackPhil, I'm not really sure, try them both, see which one you like better?
<ady33> Hi could someone tell me how to change my microphone setting in kubuntu. It is working but very quiet?
<stdin> kmix
<ady33> kmix?
<stdin> use it to adjust the volume of the mic
<ady33> found it tnx
<stdin> np
<cntb> how to config xorg.conf in cmdline
<stdin> cntb: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<cntb> ty vm stdin
<stdin> np
<cntb> and specifically keyboard model and layouts on reconfigure ?
<cntb> stdin
<stdin> yep, that's in there
<cntb> stdin unfortunately keyboard model when trying to configure layouts in GUI is grayed
<stdin> hmm, seems to work for me (tm)
<underdog5004> So, I've got a dilemna. I can't run rtorrent on startup on my headless server. I don't want to run it from the server itself because although it will plug away faithfully, I have no way of checking to see what is done, and I don't want to ssh into it because then I have to leave the ssh'd client computer up as well.
<stdin> isn't there one that had a web interface ?
<underdog5004> idk...
<underdog5004> nafaik
<stdin> or you can use screen
<underdog5004> yeah, but then I can't check it remotely
<HymnToLife> yep, screen is definitely the way to go
<stdin> sure you can
<HymnToLife> yes you can, I do it all the time
<underdog5004> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<stdin> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<stdin> that's the one I couldn't remember
<Kabal> !psp
<ubotu> psp: Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-3 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<underdog5004> stdin, so, torrentflux...how is it different than rtorrent?
<stdin> underdog5004: don't know, never used it :)
<stdin> just knew there was a web based torrent app
<cntb> stdin funny xserver-xorg did not appear installed
<underdog5004> ok, so, good experiences w/ torrentflux?
<cntb> maybe because tried to install repair
<stdin> underdog5004: never used either, I've only used azureus and ktorrent
<cntb> now installing xserver-xorg maybe that disabled some configs keyboard model for example?
<stdin> it's possible, cntb
<Kabal> n00bish question
<Kabal> when I connect my psp to my laptop it mounts perfectly but I get a Ipod icon on my desktop.. how can I change that icon to a psp icon?
<pgdown> Kabal: what icon set are you using?
<Kabal> pgdown: dunno really.. I use Kubuntu 6.10
<stdin> probably crystalsvg
<pgdown> the default crystal?
<Kabal> trying to find out
<pgdown> well, just find the directory for the theme (not sure where it is right now) and then just copy your psp icon into the directory under the same name.
<pgdown> same name as the ipod icon...mounted & unmounted
<TheHermit> Good Morning Friends ....I need a program wich enable Xp to red Ext3 Filesystem
<pgdown> that's one dirty hack
<underdog5004> ah
<TheHermit> read*
<underdog5004> HymnToLife, I love you. Screen works perfectly!
<stdin> !ext3 | TheHermit
<ubotu> TheHermit: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Kabal> pgdown: thanx :)
<TheHermit> stdin, Thanks
<stdin> yw :)
<TheHermit> ^_^
<pgdown> I dont know where the crystal svg theme is found
<pgdown> but one trick you could do is
<Kabal> me neither
<stdin>  /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg
<pgdown> there it is
<Kabal> thanx stdin
<pgdown> nevermind
<cntb> stdin what is a keyboard variant ?
<cntb> I found comma there ?
<pgdown> Kabal: if you cant find an svg for psp, I know from experience that you can take a .png and just rename it as a .svg...& it'll work
<Kabal> pgdown: great tip! :)
<Kabal> pgdown: thanx :)
<stdin> cntb: it's a variant from the standard, I just left it blank (i think)
<pgdown> it worked when I was running ubuntu gnome (edgy) and wanted to change the ubuntu logo to a gnome foot I made
<pgdown> so I imagine it'll work in kde as well...
<crazy_bus> I don't remember doing anything but now the "computer" icon on the kde bar is on the left side.  And the main KDE logo is an inch to the right.  Can anyone help get it back to where it was?
<TheHermit> !permisions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permisions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pgdown> crazy_bus: just right click, move, lock
<visik7> how can I play video podcasts on kde ? (kitty crash)
<animimotus> Hi
<cntb> ty vm again stdin
<crazy_bus> pgdown, I can see lock but not move?
<underdog5004> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<stdin> cntb: no problem :)
<animimotus> I can't install Liquid Weather ++ with Superkaramba, I have forget somethings ? ^^
<stdin> crazy_bus: right click the icon/logo
<pgdown> crazy_bus: it's there...icon is a cross with arrows
<underdog5004> animimotus, you need to go to the website and download the .skz file...pretty involved...
<cntb> still no keyboard model stdin
<cntb> makes me crazy
<crazy_bus> thanks I see it now
<animimotus> underdog5004: ok, thx ;)
<underdog5004> np
<HymnToLife> !away | stdin^afk
<ubotu> stdin^afk: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<HymnToLife> I think it's stupid, too but "dura lex sed lex" :p
<intelikey> rex lex
<Edulix> hi
<pgdown> im officially an insomniac
<Edulix> which kubuntu/ubuntu software could I use to multiply matrixes?
<pgdown> Edulix: not sure. but if you open the terminal and enter apt-cache search calculator...alot of entries come up.
<Edulix> pgdown: I'll try that
<pgdown> Edulix: then, of course, do sudo apt-get install name-of-application...sure you knew that though
<Edulix> yeah I knew that hehe
<Edulix> I think scilab will do the trick
<Edulix> pgdown: altough I prefer aptitude search hehe
<Edulix> its output is easier to read ;)
<pgdown> yeah...I love straight up apt-get though
<pgdown> quick & easy
<keldon> hi i want to make note of a problem with the kubuntu installation
<keldon> i am on it now
<keldon> but i have noticed that on two systems, one with a geforce, one with an ATI radeon that the normal installation mode cannot properly get the screen size and has it at the bare minimum
<keldon> however the installation is difficult, if not impossible at this resolution; however safe mode works fine
<keldon> so either the installation should only boot in safe mode, or the installation should be able to work at the minimum resolution
<pgdown> keldon: yeah, that's common...hence the safe mode option
<HymnToLife> or even beeter, the "Install Live CD" should be dropped
<HymnToLife> better*
<gourdin> anyone can help me on this one ? http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewforum.php?f=36
<keldon> well the install live cd is great as you can get live assistance while installing - nobody offers that anywhere
<keldon> but the normal mode should be scrapped and only safe mode
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<keldon> it is great being able to chat on irc while at the same time install an operating system
<premier> yeah! beryl!
<intelikey> keldon you can do that on the alternate install too
<dwidmann> hehe, keldon, yeah, better than watching at crappy bits of info that you already knew for an hour too
<dwidmann> and by far
<dwidmann> intelikey, and how would you do that on the alternate?
<intelikey> same way i'm doing it right now.
<dwidmann> :o
<keldon> but in the next release they really need to sort that as it makes it impossible to install; and since the safe mode works so well why try anything else
<dwidmann> do tell
<pgdown> irssi?
<pgdown> alt-f2, then irssi?
<pgdown> something like that...right?
<intelikey> something like that. yeah
<hungpham> does anybody know how to resize Ubuntu partitions ?
<Pensacola> gparted migth do the trick
<pgdown> boot into live cd and use gparted
<intelikey> !parted
<hungpham> I have that one but I cannot resize
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<keldon85> man i'm not sure what's up. my password is not working!!! i'm sure i just used my normal password
<intelikey> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hungpham> I have already installed it, but the feature is disable
<intelikey>   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pgdown> hungpham: you cant resize a partition while it is mounted
<pgdown> hence the need to use a live cd
<pgdown> anyone use bitchx?
<intelikey> i
<hungpham> I have used the Ubuntu live CD but the feature is disable also
<hungpham> is it correct if I have to use Gparted live CD
<hungpham> not Ubuntu Live CD
<intelikey> the live can
<hungpham> which CD ? Gparted or Ubuntu ?
<intelikey> sudo umount /media/*
<intelikey> and restart gparted
<pgdown> any live cd with some *parted will work
<pgdown> gparted cd is real nice...but live ubuntu cd will work, so use tht
<cntb> kxkb is on dapper what is on edgy ?/help
<hungpham> ok,I will check with the Ubuntu Live CD
<intelikey> your idea of "real nice" and mine don't jive.
<pgdown> it's good for what it is
<pgdown> I wouldnt use it..
<intelikey> i should add,  but that's just fine cause i don't use partitions anyway.
* dwidmann 's idea of real nice involves konsole and fdisk
* intelikey notes that konsole requires X ...
* dwidmann notes that Knoppix in fact has X
* intelikey makes to self not to waste the time downloading knoppix
<cntb> how do I force install sudo apt-get install libx11-6?
<dwidmann> That's what friends are for ... using their bandwidth to get you ..... oops, that slipped
<intelikey> cntb idk.  when i checked ... libx11-6 is already the newest version.
* dwidmann crosses fingers and hopes that the audio and video are in sync this time
<intelikey> cntb what message you getting ?
<cntb>  exactly that inteli
<dwidmann> woo hoo! "-M 2" did it
<cntb> intelikey:
<intelikey> you wanting to reinstall the same package ?
<cntb> but xxkb reports broken packages
<cntb> yep intelikey
<intelikey> apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install libx11-6
<cntb> 3  libs like that
<cntb> any clue pal ?
<cntb> k tyvm trying that
<intelikey> as root
<visik7> anyone know if exists a way to handle video podcasts in amarok ?
<dwidmann> I can't remember which ftp client I liked .... intelikey, do you know of any kde ftp clients that will let you drag over nested directories, but lets you filter by filetype or filename?
<dwidmann> (or in the absence of one for kde, something else)
<intelikey> dwidmann konqueror ?
<dwidmann> It's good, though it's a bit slow, and I can't have it only copy over files that are of a certain filetype (in this case, I only want to copy over html, php, and css files)
<premier> I cant lock the screen
<dwidmann> I don't want to recopy things like images, or archives ..... that would take ages at my amazing fast upload rate of 2kbs
<intelikey> mc can but it's cli based.    gentoo can but it's not a kde app tho it will work in kde very well
<intelikey> wput is cli and could be scripted to do that.
<intelikey> as to a KDE app if konq don't then i don't guess i know of one.
<premier> I think kpowersave is preventing me from locking the screen
<cntb> intelikey: on edgy now ?
<premier> I tried turning it off, and messing with the configuration stuff, but it doesnt work
<intelikey> cntb me ?   no.
<cntb> pls try installing xxkb intelikey
<cntb> ah OK
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<cntb> what is the meta packege name for kde?
<intelikey> kde
<premier> is there a command line to lock the screen?
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> :)
<cntb> intelikey: will installing kde meta fix my keyboard layots and model problem?
<premier> are you serious are you trying to get me to do something that will crash my computer?
<dwidmann> premier: exit = logout
<intelikey> cntb i don't know that.
<intelikey> cntb you need someone that uses a gui
<dwidmann> cntb: "kcontrol -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard layout" has a lot of stuff in it
<dwidmann> to do with keyboard laytou/model/etc
<acemo> cntb: i think u need dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> premier you said "a command line to lock the screen" it does not "lock" the screen, it does make it so you need a passwd to do anything.     unless you are talking about a command to lock the kde screen....
<acemo> somewhere in that setup u can choose the keyboard layout
<user001> root password of kubuntu
<intelikey> 
<dwidmann> Hmm, I think kasablanca can do what I'm looking for (in reverse actually), but it looks like I need to teach myself how to use regular expressions first ...
<intelikey> man regex
<intelikey> practice      echo -e $[2-3] 
<hungpham> hi, about Gparted, I have used the Ubuntu live CD, prepare some unallocated space before the Linux partition, but I still can not resize the partition to be larger
<hungpham> resize to be smaller is possible
<stephan> hmm, there a strange problem, suddenly the focus switches only to a window when i click the title bar
<hungpham> I will try again :(
<stephan> whenn i click into the window, the focus does not follow
<stephan> i checke "window behavior" and everything seems right
<Jucato> using Beryl?
<stephan> no
<Jucato> hm..
<sleepy745> How do I find out the cause or text of errors of a bug. Kiba shuts down after I change an option..
<Jucato> stephan: Window Behavior is set to Click to focus,  and Click raise active window is enabled?
<Jucato> sleepy745: try running it from Konsole
<sleepy745> ok
<stephan> Jucato: yes, its click to focus and raise active window is enabled
<Jucato> hm.. weird.
<stephan> yes, and annoying
<TheHermit> Friends i can find some packges in the adept how that could b e
<TheHermit> cant*
<TheHermit> i need to make a link for my partition in the dektop how can i do that
<intelikey> man ln
<TheHermit> yes i try to do that ls -l /media/hda7/work is that right
<intelikey> TheHermit that's the source.  add the destination.
<Jazon> good morning everyone
<Jazon> i somehow cocked up my direct rendering on my laptop
<intelikey> ls - /media/hda7/work ~/Desktop/<something>
<intelikey> -l
<intelikey> or -s
<Jazon> and i see there is no longer a load "dri" in xorg.conf
<TheHermit> oh i forget it sorry i will
<Jazon> was wondering about using beryl on my 2 screen setup - anyone done this?
<stephan> i must switch to fus follew mouse
<stephan> otherwise my system is not usable anymore
<stephan> wow
<stephan> http://lists.kde.org/?t=114966540500001&r=1&w=2
<Jazon> tried adding Load "dri" restarting X brb
<TheHermit> inteliky, by the way i am mena if you remeber me ....i cant find some packdges int the adept like azureuz i dont know why
<intelikey> !azureuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureuz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> azureus - BitTorrent client
<TheHermit> yes
<intelikey> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<TheHermit> in
<Alarm> hello, how can i add a 3d desktop on kubuntu 6.10 ?
<intelikey> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<intelikey> unicerse
<intelikey> universe
<TheHermit> inteliky,So is that normal if i didnt some packadge in the adept and i used to install them form it
<TheHermit> find*
<intelikey> yep. until you enable the universe repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> :( kftpgrabber looked even better ... shame it isn't stable
<TheHermit> intelikey, okay
<stephan> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75199
<stephan> this is a very good description of my problem
<Alarm> cant find how to add themes for my kde (i dont mean my login spalsh screen only)
<dwidmann> alarm, alt+f2 -> kcontrol, then go to appearances, themes
<Alarm> there is no section themes dwidmann
<Jucato> !changethemes | Alarm
<cntb> want to backup  photos from canon powershot a310  in kubuntu
<ubotu> Alarm: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<dwidmann> Alarm, yes there is, if you actually opened KControl, and absolutely NOT systemsettings
<Alarm> thats why  i am wondering, all i see, is styles, window decoration , icons , and some font settings
<dwidmann> actually, it would be "Theme Manager"
<Alarm> seems there is no Kcontrol installed :)
<Jucato> Alarm: you're looking for 3D desktop
<Jucato> that would be beryl
<dwidmann> :O Blasphemy!
<Jucato> Alarm: did you read the guide?
<dwidmann> Alarm: i t's case sensitive
<Alarm> thats what i am doing now :)
<TheHermit> intelikey, in the pae they said its for kubuntu 6.6 and ubuntu 6.6 and iam 6.10 and one more thing i cant find things they shpw me in the pictures to to install rpo
<dwidmann> Alarm: all lower case
<Jucato> what themes are you looking for/wanting to install?
<Alarm> Jucato,  to make my desktop look... better
<TheHermit> show*
<Jucato> ok... what kind of theme have you downloaded?
<Alarm> something like that: http://www.diazdelaiglesia.com/arquivos/superkaramba/Captura2.png
<Alarm> nothing yet. first i am trying to figure out how to install them before i download them
<cntb> want to backup  photos from canon powershot a310  in kubuntu -- no JOY !!!!!
<Jucato> Alarm: that's a Superkaramba theme
* dwidmann goes for kwin->platik widgets->lipstik colors->delicate violet :D
<TheHermit> intelikey, Never mind i find the way
<Alarm> ok, i will isntall kcontrol firstly
<Jucato> Alarm: wait!!!
<TheHermit> intelikey, okay
<Jucato> Alarm: #1 what you're looking it is not a desktop theme, it's a superkaramba applet
<intelikey> TheHermit sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<Alarm> yes got it
<Jucato> Alarm: #2, kcontrol is already installed by default. that guide I gave already tells you how to run it
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> then open adept
<Alarm> yes i saw it, its installed, there wasnt any shortcut
<Jucato> ok, carry on :)
<dwidmann> Alarm: that's why I said to run it with alt + f2 :(
<TheHermit> intelikey, okay
<sleepy745> I found the error Jucato, its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2734/
* Jucato takes a peek, if he knows something..
<crazy_bus> I trying to compile a program but I'm getting this error how can I fix it?
<crazy_bus> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<crazy_bus> soulrider, check this please and use another prefix!
<TheHermit> Is there a Sites to dowenload Themes And icon themes
<intelikey> install kde headers
<TheHermit> okay
<intelikey> TheHermit not you.
<wojtek_> i have a question
<intelikey> that was at crazy_bus
<TheHermit> ok
<intelikey> TheHermit kdelook.org  or some such
<TheHermit> ok
<crazy_bus> this is the command Im typing where do I add install kde headers:
<crazy_bus> ggz-kde-client-0.0.14$ ./configure --prefix=$HOME/ggz
<intelikey> wojtek_  good for you.
<wojtek_> why my kubuntu & xubuntu sometimes don't log out
<intelikey> crazy_bus well if kde headers are installed they are not in $HOME ....
<crazy_bus> I'm confused.  Someone told me to install a program with that command.  What should I do?
<intelikey> try   ./configure
<intelikey> see if it errors out
<wojtek_> no error logs
<crazy_bus> there was the same error
<rjb> hi there, anyone know of a util that could be used to send the stdout of a shell command to kde's clipboard?
<intelikey> kdebase-dev - development files for the KDE base module
<intelikey> kdelibs4-dev - development files for the KDE core libraries
<crazy_bus> thanks
<intelikey> crazy_bus i'm not sure what it wants but one or both of those might be it.
<rjb> .. as something like 'some_shell_pipeline | toclipboard' ?
<intelikey> rjb will klipper "`command goes here`"   not do it ?
<crazy_bus> isn't kdelibs4 for kde4 programs?
<intelikey> crazy_bus i doubt that kde4 has any packages in dapper repos  so no.
<rjb> intelikey: nope, doesn't seem so
<crazy_bus> I was looking at the description before and I'm sure it said it was for testing programs for the upcoming kde4
<intelikey> Source: kdelibs
<intelikey> Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18
<intelikey> Replaces: kdebase-dev (<< 4:3.4.0)
<intelikey> looks like 3.5.2  to me
<HymnToLife> KDE4 packages are only available for Edgy, and they're in a separate repo
<crazy_bus> are you talking about this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kdelibs
<[Amigo] > Hi ppl! Where I can install/change kdm-theme? Or only manualy do it?
<crazy_bus> sorry I was wrong :)
<intelikey> [Amigo]  kcontrol
<HymnToLife> crazy_bus, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<intelikey> rjb if you have the output in a konsole you can highlight it and it should atuomatically go to the klipper
<[Amigo] > intelikey: kcontrol -> ???
<rjb> intelikey: i know, but that's not always convenient
<[Amigo] > intelikey: can't found it :)
<HymnToLife> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<intelikey> rjb there is a way to feed it in but don't ask me what...  man klipper   maybe
<rjb> intelikey: might there be some way to achieve this by a dcop call?
<HymnToLife> [Amigo] , install that, it should create a module for KDM themes in KControl
<rjb> intelikey: looked at the klipper docs slready, no hint
<intelikey> rjb yeah dcop probably can too.   but again you are playing with that gui thingy....  i don't.
<[Amigo] > HymnToLife: Ok. Tnks!
* intelikey doesn't mess with the pointy clicky thingy much.
<intelikey> !theem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !theeme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theeme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<intelikey> thar she blows      ^
<crazy_bus> It fixed that problem.  Thankyou
<intelikey> i install kdebase and then remove it again about twice a week now.
<intelikey> i'm expecting that to decreese as i answer less and less kde questions....
* david__ is back.
<rjb> got it! dcop klipper klipper setClipboardContents "`shell command`" :-)
<intelikey> you could post that on a wiki some place.
<[Amigo] > How to run gui programm from true console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)? It's a imposible?
<intelikey> [Amigo]  no.
<intelikey> depends on which apps
<[Amigo] > intelikey: ok
* david__ is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> there is console frame buffering  and svga libs  that allow graphics in the console.
<intelikey> if there is an xserver running you can start many gui apps from console and just tell them to attach to the running xserver.
<[Amigo] > Yes. I can attach any gui application to running xserver?
<[Amigo] > from true console?
<rjb> ..although it would be nice to cook up a shell function or command that does it from stdin, 'cause what if the output contains quotation marks?
<intelikey> have broken kdm/kde?  just call X   then konsole --display :0
<intelikey> [Amigo]  yes   but you would have to use dcop on some of them.
<intelikey> i think
<[Amigo] > yes broken kde
<vincent> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[Amigo] > just run: konsole --display:0?
<vincent> !java
<intelikey> if X is running
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey>  konsole --display :0
<[Amigo] > yes X is running . thanks!!!
<intelikey> then in the konsole you should be able to start other apps
<intelikey> just call them from there.
<intelikey> [Amigo]  kicker   is the taskbar & menu
<[Amigo] > intelikey: I understend you. Thanks!!!
<[Amigo] > Yes. I install now new kdm-theme!!! Thanks ppl!
<rcurtis> Hi, quick print question
<rcurtis> When I try and add a printer in Dapper, I only have the SMB and Other Printer options available. Everything else is greyed out.
<rcurtis> I'd like to add the printer via IP address but can't
<mardi> hi all, trying to install Kubuntu 6.10, get to the part with grub and it says "Executing 'grub-install (sda)' failed. This is a fatal error."   any help?
<filthpig> rcurtis: tried with admin mode?
<rcurtis> filthpig: yes. The option used to be available but not any longer. Wonder if there is some config file I can clean out, or something?
<filthpig> hmmm
<filthpig> have you looked ain the user management-area?
<filthpig> maybe you can find something there
<rcurtis> filthpig: not sure what I should be looking for here - I have found the list of secondary groups for the user - they include lpadmin
<rcurtis> anything else I need to look for - nothing jumps out
<filthpig> printer?
<mardi> where normally is grub installed to?
<intelikey> mbr
<rcurtis> filthpig: there is no printer group
<intelikey> cupsys rcurtis
<filthpig> ah, yes, sorry
<rcurtis> intelikey: I don't have a cupsys group either
* Jucato doesn't have a cupsys either... but can print
<rcurtis> jucato: used to be able to print
<filthpig> w00t. I couldn't enter my user management area, got some error. :s
<intelikey> hmmm i didn't think you could print locally without cupsys
<rcurtis> wonder if somehow cupsys got deleted when I was adding/removing packages - possible ??
<intelikey> the "kubuntu" way anyway
<Jucato> there's no cupsys group afaik
<filthpig> rcurtis: dunno, but it might
<filthpig> I've experienced similar things several times
<intelikey> cupsys package Jucato
<filthpig> (like now, can't enter my user management-area)
<Jucato> intelikey: yes. that's different :)
<khatahn> any idea why my kaffeine doesn't display videos in correct aspect ratio? a video that _should_ be 640x480 is not as wide as it should be. the problem can be clearly seen in fullscreen mode, where there are black bars in left and right side of the screen, while the video should fill the whole (4:3) screen
* intelikey looks in group
<intelikey> Jucato looks like cupsys sets up a user "cupsys" and adds that to several things.
<rcurtis> hmmn - its showing the cupsys packages as installed
<Jucato> intelikey: strange... I have cupsys, but no cupsys user...
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<Jucato> nvm
<Jucato> cupsys group
<Jucato> wait..
* Jucato is confused
<intelikey> i guess that must have changed from dapper to edgy
<Jucato> yes, no cupsys group. just a cupsys user
<rcurtis> I have a cupsys user but no group
<intelikey> ok that's what i have too.
<mardi> is there a way to "see" the mbr, to see if it's been messed up?
<rcurtis> intelikey: - what groups does your cupsys user belong to
<intelikey> mardi dd if=/dev/sda count=1 | less
<akasico1>    	 	 	 	 	 	 		 	    	 	-:) 	Hi how can I swith off the screen without log out
<rcurtis> I have a primary group of lpadmin
<intelikey> let me check.
<rcurtis> also, a status of disabled
<intelikey> rcurtis lpadmin  scanner  fax  lpd
<rcurtis> intelikey: thanks - very frustrating this
<mardi> intelikey: thanks for the help, that threw up about 40 lines of symbols and stuff
<intelikey> mardi that's the whole mbr in raw fromat
<mardi> intelikey: ok, so any idea why the kubuntu installer won't write grub to it?
<intelikey> you could filter it  but if grub installed there should be a "grub" id tag in the raw output.
<intelikey> Jucato  !
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> what was the command within grub ?
<intelikey> mardi type   sudo grub
<mardi> intelikey: says: GRUB^@Geom^@Hard Disk^@Read^@Error
<Jucato> yeah, "sudo grub"
<intelikey> that will take you to a grub prompt
<mardi> intelikey: yup, at a grub prompt (we are using the Kubuntu live cd for this fyi)
<intelikey> what partition did you install onto ?
<intelikey> you need the address
<intelikey> Jucato is it root blah next ?
<Jucato> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Jucato> root (whatever)
<Jucato> setup (wherever)
<intelikey> that.
<intelikey> mardi ^
<mardi> intelikey:  well, in the installer it wanted to put grub in hd0, so we switched it to sda, don't know about partitions
<intelikey> mardi type that ^
<intelikey> find /boot/grub/stage1
<mardi> intelikey: fing: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<mardi> intelikey: *find:
<Jucato> bah...  why is that not working anymore?!?!
<intelikey> ok leave the grub prompt just like it is and do this in another konsole window or tab      sudo fdisk -l
<Jucato> mardi: do you know what hard disk and partition the /boot directory is installed in?
<mardi> intelikey: doing it now
<intelikey> mardi don't flood the irc channle  just look for the new ext3 partition
<mardi> Jucato: don't know, we have XP installed in partiton 1, have had linux on this box before with grub fine tho
<Jucato> hm....
<intelikey> assuming ext3    ^
<mardi> sudo fdisk -l says boot is on /dev/sda1
<intelikey> mardi ok well try that.    in the grub prompt type   root /dev/sda1
<mardi> shows sda1 as NTFS, sda2 as linux swap / Solaris, sda3 as Linux
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> wait then.
<intelikey> mardi ok well try that.    in the grub prompt type   root /dev/sda3
* Jucato head spins
<mardi> hehe
<intelikey> yeah me too.
<intelikey> just not all the way around like Jucato's....
<intelikey> how does he do that ???
<mardi> at grub prompt we put in: root /dev/sda3 and it said: Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Jucato> intelikey: Exorcist :)
<Jucato> mardi: root (hd0,2)
<intelikey> ok try    root (hd0,2)
<r3d|line> hi all any body help me
<kageko_> anyone know a useful smsclient?
<extern> adept_installer crashes with error http://pastebin.com/866187, not long after pressing on "unsupported" or "proprietary" check boxes. What can I do?
<extern> it used to work some time ago properly
* Jucato kicks pastebin to load faster
<mardi> intelikey Jucato: believe that worked, no error
<intelikey> mardi setup (hd0)
<mardi> try installing again?
<mardi> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> if that doesn't error.  exit
<r3d|line> heelp please
<intelikey> Jucato are we leaving out (hd0) in the find syntax ?
<mardi> intelikey: at grub prompt we put in: setup (hd0), and it said: Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no  Error 15: File not found
<extern> can anyone name a hex editor?
<Jucato> extern: khexedit
<r3d|line> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda5"."
<Jucato> intelikey: hm....
<extern> so no idea about my adept_installer error?
<Jucato> extern: are you running it from a root prompt?
<extern> with sudo
<intelikey> mardi that's why it failed.  grub package didn't install correctly i guess
<Jucato> extern: yes, but in a regular user prompt?
<extern> I first ran it through the program menu
<extern> it crashed
<extern> and then I ran it through the terminal
<Jucato> mardi: did you run setup (hd0) immediately after "root (hd0,2)"?
<extern> regular one
<extern> to see why was it crashing
<mardi> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> mardi in the other tab   sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media && ls /media/boot
<mardi> Jucato: all at grub prompt
<_AnA_>  :) 	Hi  boys Does someone knows how can I swith off the screen without log out
<Jucato> _AnA_: what do you mean?
<mardi> intelikey: ok, one tic
<Jucato> *tic* done!
<gnomefreak> _AnA_: lock the screen
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> if i understand you right
<intelikey> Jucato :)
* Jucato didn't understand and didn't presume, that's why he asked...
<intelikey> he seems to have a .001hz clock
* gnomefreak been up for almost 5 hours now and brain still hasnt started working
<mardi> intelikey: ok, spit out some file names, one of them being grub
<intelikey> mardi ok    ls /media/boot/grub
<intelikey> we are now looking for  'stage1'
<mardi> intelikey: Comes up with "device.map"
<acemo> sudo rm -r /media/boot/grub
<intelikey> mardi is that all ?
<mardi> intelikey: yep
<intelikey> Jucato is 'stage1' generic ?
<Jucato> intelikey: yes
<Jucato> acemo: huh?
<acemo> jucato: sorry was on a wrong window
<intelikey> mardi ok in that other tab "not grub" try this.  sudo chroot /media grub-install hd0
<_AnA_> no I am watching a dvd in linux Kubu but the monitor turn off everytimes
<Jucato> _AnA_: ah... power management. System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Power Management tab, turn it off
<mardi> intelikey: Says "/dev/sda3: Not found or not a block device."
<Jucato> also check if you have a screensaver enabled, disable it
<sleepy745> Does kubuntu have /dev/null?
<Jucato> of course ;)
<intelikey> mardi now   ls /media/boot/grub/      i hope it copied files over.
<intelikey> sleepy745 udev "should" make a null device.
<_AnA_> thx jucato
<mardi> intelikey: Says "device.map"  .. that's it
<Jucato> !grub-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<intelikey> mardi idk.   if i had hands on i'd do something.  just don't know what...
* Jucato returns intelikey's hands and puts them back on
<mardi> intelikey: is there a way we can remove it all and start again?
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> mardi: check that GrubHowto... might be helpful
<mardi> Jucato: will do
<intelikey> mardi just   exit   in the grub prompt and exit the other too and start the install again.
<intelikey> if you are at that point.
<mardi> intelikey: in the install, where should we tell it to install grub exactly? (Just so I don't f*** it up again)
<_AnA_> :) Hi 	does kubuntu has a program task (run a program in xxhrs)
<intelikey> Jucato i'm gona leave it with you.     (and thanks for the hands)
<intelikey> Jucato mardi
<Jucato> _AnA_: kcron I think. not really sure
<intelikey> mardi jucato
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> I'm not so well-versed with grub...
<chavo> _AnA_, yes there is an app called kcron
<_AnA_> thx all
<mardi> Jucato: Reading those links.
<Gimmy> hi
<_AnA_> ok boys now one no so easy I am usin kubu lst 6.06 and I am trying to actualizate gaim this is the link http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631
<_AnA_> Wich one should I download
<Jucato> !info gaim dapper
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<Jucato> _AnA_: any reason the one from the repositories doesn't work?
<Jucato> don't want to use Kopete instead? heheh :D
<_AnA_> yes ubotu but I wanna actualizate to 2.0
<_AnA_> becouse the 1.1 has a bug with hotmail
<_AnA_> Jucato what you mean to search on internet "!info gaim dapper"
<_AnA_> no thx jucato becouse gaim is aswell a irc
<Jucato> _AnA_: I was just calling the bot (ubotu)
<Jucato> Kopete can do IRC too, although KOnversation is probably for that
<_AnA_> yes I know but gaim is multiplataform
<_AnA_> and I can you in win aswell, by the way do you know how can I actualizate?
<Jucato> not really. there's seems to be no package available for Kubuntu/Debian in that download page. which means you'd have to compile from source if you really really want that version of GAIM. but that's a bit more complicated
<vincent> hi, i just wanted to know about updating the menu from the command line
<vincent> as i remember there being a bug with it not automatically displaying particular apps
<Jucato> vincent: what happened?
<Jucato> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<vincent> 6.06
<Jucato> vincent: ah yes...
<_AnA_> Jucato can I use a gaim gnome version on kubuntu
<Jucato> "kbuildsycoca"
<Jucato> ignore the error messages
<_AnA_> kubu lts 6.06
<Jucato> _AnA_: the one from Ubuntu? yes. but that's version 1.5.x
<_AnA_> and are there any gaim 2.0 ?
<vincent> thanks
<_AnA_> or futher than 1.5
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> !info gaim dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package gaim does not exist in dapper-backports
<Jucato> !info gaim edgy
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<Jucato> _AnA_: seems like Edgy (6.10) has Gaim 2.0
<mardi> Jucato: We're in the livecd installer (again), can you tell me what it means to set a partition "active"?
<_AnA_> how do you know?
<_AnA_> jucato
<Jucato> _AnA_: gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<Jucato> mardi: which guide are you reading?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: your not german are you? please say yes ;)
<mardi> Jucato: guide.. we don't need no stinkin' guide!!!
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'm not :P
<mardi> Jucato: ;)
<Jucato> mardi: :P
<Jucato> mardi: I just need to see the context of your question :)
<_AnA_> Jucato How can I see the program that are comming with the last kubu version
<mardi> Jucato: We are in qtparted  - I just wanted to know what it means to set a partition "active"..
<JOSF_> Do I really have to download all available languages for certain documentations ? For example, the package with the docs for Digikam contains more than ten languages, so is with the image-plugins. All I want is english and german docs. Any chance ?
* david__ is back.
<JOSF_> mardi: The active partition is the one the BIOS will boot from. Only one partition can be active. On Windows this would be C:\
<JOSF_> But if you have a bootmanager (like GRUB) you can boot from other partitions too.
<Jucato> mardi: aah... not really sure...
<Jucato> _AnA_: I asked the bot
<mardi> JOSF: oooh, thanks.
<_AnA_> how do you ask the bot?
<Tm_T> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> _AnA_, /msg ubotu !whatever
<Jucato> _AnA_: you can also try searching in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<_AnA_>  /msg ubotu !whatever
<_AnA_>  /msg ubotu
<_AnA_>  /msg ubotu help
<emonkey> _AnA_, without a space
<emonkey> as first char
<_AnA_> thx emonkey
<emonkey> nP
<_AnA_> thx jucato & hymntolife
* Jucato thumbs up
<_AnA_> so ubotu is a bot about ubuntu and kubu isn't it?
<HymnToLife> about all Ubuntus
<JOSF_> Do I really have to download all available languages for certain documentations ? For example, the package with the docs for Digikam contains more than ten languages, so is with the image-plugins. All I want is english and german docs. Any chance ?
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a "official" way to get Java 6 on edgy?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just installed the kubuntu-desktop package, but I'm having problems configuring my kubuntu desktop to how I want it. I want a panel at the top, and a panel at the bottom (somewhat like the gnome setup).
<HymnToLife> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Skrot> Thats java 5
<Lunar_Lamp> However, I can't seem to configure the panel at the bottom, when I right click it and click "configure panel" it configures the top panel and not the bottom one.
<gnomefreak> Skrot: you have to install it from java. no java6 packages for edgy
<emonkey> Skrot, in Feisty theres is Java 6
<emonkey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: restart the panel by pressing Alt+F2 then typing "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Skrot> okay, thanks :)
<Jucato> java 6 may be backported to edgy.... but that's not a 100% certainty
<HymnToLife> Lunar_Lamp, when hitting Configure Panel, you should have a dropdown list in the window, letting you choose which one you want to configure
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato, I did that, but I'm not sure what that was supposed to do.
<Lunar_Lamp> HymnToLife, I don't. I just have the single option "configure panel".
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: I just said it. it restarts the KDE Panel (kicker)
<Jucato> HymnToLife: it's a KDE 3.5.5 bug..
<HymnToLife> Jucato, I'm running KDE 3.5.5 too
<Lunar_Lamp> What I have done is made the default kicker "tiny" and dragged it to the top of the screen.  I then added a new panel by right clicing on the panel and selecting new panel (panel).
<Lunar_Lamp> I want the panel at the bottom to autohide, be a different size etc.
<Jucato> HymnToLife: try it. add a Panel, right-click and Configure Panel. there's not dropdown list. or if there is, the new panel isn't added to the list
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: you can. after you have restarted Kicker, you'll be able to select the position and hiding settings of individual panels
<HymnToLife> Jucato, there definitely is one here, and the new panel definitely appears
<HymnToLife> but I'm not running Kubuntu though...
* Jucato scratches his chin
<Jucato> HymnToLife: what distro?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato, no, I can't...
<HymnToLife> Jucato, FBSD
<Jucato> might be Linux only then...
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: what do you mean you can't?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah, sorry, my mistake.
<Lunar_Lamp> I was expecting the option in a different place.
<Lunar_Lamp> I was expecting it in the right-click menu rather than in the config screen itself.
<Jucato> the dropdown list would be at the top of the window
<_AnA_> :) Hi the last question for today know someones if konqueror (multiplataform webbrowser) can run on windows xp?
<ayeizajedi> hi all, does anyone know if there is still issues with the ATI driver and x1400's concerning 3D ???
<Jucato> _AnA_: no. at least not yet with the current version of KDE
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to get icons on the desktop for removable media (a la GNOME style)?
<_AnA_> Jucato but there is a proyect to do it isn't it?
<matt0507> _AnA_:  i think thats an up and coming in kde4, but im not very sure 100%
<Admiral_Class> Lunar_Lamp: kde-look.org has KDE art
<Admiral_Class> that would be the way to go
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: right-click -> Create New -> Link to Device?
<Jucato> _AnA_: well, not really. it's not a cross-platform browser anyway
<frojnd> what is the command that tells how space u have on hds ?
<_AnA_> :) thx boys and hasta la vista
<Jucato> frojnd: df -h
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato, sorry, I don't think i was clear. What I mean is, that when I plug in a USB stick and it is automounted, I get an icon for it on my desktop.
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: it does that by default (at least it should)
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato, oh, ok thanks. I haven't used KDE for ages and last time I did it didn't do that. I assumed I'd have to configure that behaviour.
<ayeizajedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScarFreewill> what is irc's port?
<ayeizajedi> 1337
<ayeizajedi> ;)
<Admiral_Class> most people use 8001 iirc
<Admiral_Class> 6667
<Jucato> 6667 is default, 8001 is secure (no DCC)
<Admiral_Class> sorry
<ScarFreewill> (konveration)
<Admiral_Class> Jucato is right. /me leaves
<Jucato> Admiral_Class: shouldn't you be studying? :P
<Admiral_Class> leaving now
<Jucato> hehe have fun!
* Jucato looks at Kate with his unfinished blog post sitting there... waiting...
<Lunar_Lamp> My startxgl.sh script is currently this: http://www.pastebin.it/index.php?id=2800 - would I just substitute "gnome" for "kde" to make it load kde, or are there other settings in there that would need altering?
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: you could ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato, ok thanks.
<Lunar_Lamp> Ok, as you can see, I really don't know KDE at all.
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I install themes ok KDE?
<Lunar_Lamp> i.e. ones I have downloaded from kde-look.
<Jucato> !changethemes | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> Thankyou.
<Lunar_Lamp> Apologies for all the basic questions, I know they're not fun to answer.
<Jucato> nah it's ok
<Jucato> we were all beginners once
<Jucato> that's what the bot is for.. for those basic questions that are not fun to answer :P
<Lunar_Lamp> Hehe
<Gimmy> hey
<Gimmy> composit manager crash two time in a minute
<Jucato> which composite manager?
<Gimmy> it-s the cause of beryl window decorator crash
<Jucato> aah... #ubuntu-xgl for you, too :)
<Gimmy> what's the possibile solution?
<Gimmy> ok
<rgil> BUENOS DIAS PARA TODOS....
<rgil> ALGUIE ME PORDRIA ILUSTRAR DE COMO ES EL CUENTO DE LOS LVM....
<Jucato> !es | rgil
<ubotu> rgil: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rgil> THANKS
<TheHermit> What is the best Dowenload manger for kubuntu
<Jucato> kget
<Jucato> download manager *not* a download accelerator
<HymnToLife> kget ftw
<TheHermit> okay
<Tm_T> Wget <3
<Jucato> Tm_T <3
<Jucato> Tm_T <--<3----<
<Tm_T> :p
<TheHermit> IS there a download accelerator
<Jucato> for Linux? not that I'm aware of...
<TheHermit> okay
<TheHermit> azureus telling me that there is suitable parser on thsi system what that mena ....sorry my english is no very good
<TheHermit> mean*
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> ;0
<Stonez> How do I configure Kubuntu, so that it will use VLC to open videofiles everytime I click them?
<Jucato> Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> File Associations
<Stonez> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wimpies> HI all, I have a zen sleek photo.  When I plug it in I can seem my files but the Konqueror claims it as a camera.  Also amarok is unable to detect the device ? Suggestions ?
<bobleny> Hey, is there a ubuntu irc channel for MySQL help?
<Stonez> One more thing. I wan't Konqueror to show my directories in treemode everytime i use it, how do I do that?
<Jucato> bobleny: ubuntu specific mysql? I don't think so. there might be a #mysql in freenode though
<wimpies> bobleny : not for ubuntu but try #mysql
<Jucato> Stonez: after you change to treemode, try Settings -> Save View Profile
<Stonez> ok, thanks again :)
<bobleny> I'm there....
<bobleny> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I stop windows from all workspaces being shown in the taskbar?
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: right-click panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah, wait.
<Lunar_Lamp> This is an XGL issue.
<Lunar_Lamp> KDE detects only one desktop even if there are many viewports.
<bobleny> Does anyone know the directory of the mysql database in kubuntu? I used apt-get to install it, so its in the defualt location where ever that is....
<Pupeno> Where's artscontrol today ? I can't find it anywhere.
<Pupeno> bobleny: /var/lib/mysql. dpkg -L some-package can help you with that questions.
<chuen> Hi. I've been using Skype successfully for a week or 2 now. Suddenly the other party can't hear me (which may be a blessing!). Seriously, I haven't altered any settings on 'mixer'. Anyone got any clues? Thanks.
<bobleny> OK, ty
<arailth> hola
<arailth> como pueda configurar xgl en mi computadora
<arailth> soy nuevo con linux
<arailth> y tengo ladistribucion de ubuntu
<Jucato> !es | arailth
<ubotu> arailth: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Stonez> For some reason I can't download with Ktorrent, it doesn't show any seeders/leechers. I haven't installet a firewall yet, unless it's installed automatically with Kubuntu. What do I have to do, to make this work?
<Stonez> anyone?
<Stonez> Anyone know how i can download torrents in Ubuntu?
<LjL> !torrent | Stonez
<BluesKaj> Stonez, check in the config menu to open your TCP and UDP ports in order to download
<ubotu> Stonez: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LjL> i suggest ktorrent since we're in #kubuntu
<Stonez> yup, that's the one i want to use, I'll see if i can locate that configmenu
<Stonez> erhm.. where do I find that?
<Stonez> that menu
<Stonez> BluesKaj: ?
<LjL> Stonez: i'm not sure what blueskaj meant to be honest. ktorrent has some port settings, but it just lets you *select* ports (and i'd probably leave those at default)
<LjL> it does however tell you that, if you're behind a NAT'ing router, you need to forward those ports
<LjL> how to do that of course depends entirely on the router
<Stonez> yea... But i'm not behind a NAT
<LjL> most of them have a web interface on port 80 or 8080
<Stonez> i just don't get any seeders/leechers
<LjL> then ktorrent should work fine by default
<Stonez> so i'm guessing ktorrent is blocked somewhere
<LjL> have you tried downloading the Ubuntu bittorrent image?
<Stonez> no
<Stonez> but, maybe i have to run it with Sudo ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@62-167-236-67.static.adslpremium.ch]  by LjL
* Rob-West is now awake
<ionny> ciao
<ionny> ho un problema
<ionny> mi sn appena insatato linux
<LjL> !it | ionny
<ubotu> ionny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ionny> ciao
<BluesKaj> Stonez, LjL , I meant some ppl have dsl modems requiring port forwarding similar to those on routers ...sorry for being so obscure
<ionny> ouuu ma xke non scrive nessuno??
<LjL> BluesKaj: i meant the same, i used "router" as "router or modem" (well, a modem with such features really is a router i guess)
<LjL> !it | ionny
<ubotu> ionny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ionny about it | ionny, see the private message from Ubotu
<BluesKaj> yup ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@62-167-236-67.static.adslpremium.ch]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<surgy> hey guys im trying to install kubuntu on a 600 mhz laptop using the alternate install it only has 64 mb ram, i know thats a little weak but is it possible?
<mindspin> surgey I would suggest xubuntu for that machibe
<mindspin> n
<mindspin> althogh 46 is weak even for xubuntu
<mindspin> 64
<surgy> mindspin: yeah will it runs win2k pretty nice
<surgy> well*
<mindspin> win2k wuth 64 M nope no fun at all when ever
<mindspin> 2k needs 64 M just for the system so you probably have a lot of swapping
<surgy> mindspin: but i should be able to expect the same performance out of kubuntu that i got out of win2k right?
<mindspin> I dunno ;-) but if you are satisfied with w2k on that machine kubuntu could be fine for you
<surgy> well im running kubuntu on this machine (my desktop, which is alot more powerfull) and i love the os, i just need a new os on the laptop
<m1sha> can anyone help with a missing konsole?
<Jucato> how is it missing?
<Lynoure> m1sha: Missing in what way?
<m1sha> It won't run
<Lynoure> m1sha: what happens when you try?
<m1sha> Lynoure: I get a "SIGILL" from the crash handler
<Jucato> hmm....
<m1sha> if it helps I can't sun ash or sash or zsh (from the damn GNOME "Terminal" I'm using now")
<m1sha> *run
<Jucato> form gnome-terminal, can you launch "konsole"?
<m1sha> Jucato: quits with "KCrash: Application 'konsole' crashing..."
<Jucato> hm... do you remember doing anything before you got this?
<m1sha> Jucato: ya, I installed the beryl konsole-alpha but I uninstalled that and reinstalled konsole and still now joy
<m1sha> *no
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> might be some config files left by the one from beryl
<Lenaud01> are you using apt-get m1sha?
<m1sha> Lenaud01: yep
<m1sha> Jucato: any way to find out/ repair?
<Lenaud01> apt-get does not uninstall apps all that well I found so I would say Jucato is right that you have left over config files
<Jucato> m1sha: what's the name of the konsole-alpha package?
<Jucato> and does it overwrite "konsole"?
<Lenaud01> is beryl good? I was thinking of doing it today
* Jucato points to m1sha...
<lotusleaf> Lenaud01: yes it is #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> Lenaud01: it's that good :)
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, have a look at the sabayon live dvd
<Lenaud01> thanks I was using gentoo before making the switch to kubuntu
<Lenaud01> I could not get it going in gentoo
<lotusleaf> Lenaud01: the latest Knoppix Live CD has it too
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, how so?
<m1sha> Jucato: it's caed konsole alpha and it's from trevino's SVN repos
<m1sha> Jucato: sorry that's konsole-alpha
<Lenaud01> TheGateKeeper I am semi new to linux so was most likly my own flub
<Lenaud01> Kubuntu is more user friendly I find, gentoo is good for speed though
<m1sha> Lenaud01: beryl is really fantastic, slightly dodgy but great for showing off
<AHinMaine> could anyone tell me how to force remove a package?  i was trying to install something and it failed during install, now dpkg is saying it's in some horrible state...
<Lenaud01> yea I was impressed by the screen shots of beryl
<Jucato> AHinMaine: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, well if you need help I have gentoo installed & know helpfull folks
<m1sha> AHinMaine: that might be "sudo apt-get -f remove"
<Jucato> m1sha: no
<Jucato> -f isn't "force"
<Jucato> it's "fix"
<Jucato> in apt-get at least
<Lenaud01> doing the install right now from the Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) cd
<Jucato> m1sha: try going to ~/.kde/share/config and rename/move konsolerc
<Lenaud01> thanks TheGateKeeper do you use gentoo over kubuntu?
<m1sha> Jucato: I keep getting mixed up between all the package manager (I used to be SuSE)
<AHinMaine> nope.   don't know jack about this package management system.
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, yes, this machine is dual boot, I am using gentoo now
<Jucato> AHinMaine: what were you trying to install, and how?
<AHinMaine> be nice if there was a translation table of commands for different package manage systems...
<AHinMaine> i was trying to install java.
<Lenaud01> TheGateKeeper then you will be the best person in your opionon apt-get or emerge who rules?
<Jucato> AHinMaine: using Adept?
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, the only down side is the time taken compiling from source, but portage is MUCH CLEVERER than apt-get
<TheGateKeeper> emerge RULES
<AHinMaine> easy ubuntu failed, it couldn't even download the files.  i tried adept, but it got some errors and crapped out halfway through.  now i'm left with just two of the packages that say they are installed but they are in a broken state...
<m1sha> Jucato: I tried romoving konsolerc but it's still the same
<Jucato> AHinMaine: try this command: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<TheGateKeeper> I can use it to mask, downgrade, upgrade etc, can't do that with apt-get
<m1sha> lol easyubuntu is a nightmare
<Lenaud01> yea thats the one thing I know is the downside to kubuntu is apt-get but I figure I will learn and if I see the need to switch I can install gentoo again
<Lenaud01> I had gentoo up and running
<AHinMaine> yeah, i did that.  but when I try to remove the package it says it can't.
<Lenaud01> but it was failing for things like kbfx
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, have another go, or try sabayon
<Jucato> AHinMaine: what did it say with "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<AHinMaine> nothing, it dropped me right back to a prompt.
<Jucato> AHinMaine: sudo apt-get -f install
<AHinMaine> i did, it seems to be picking up where it left off...  waiting for it now.
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, I do emerge --sync emerge -uD world everyday, keeps it up to date, no messing around like you have to do with binary distros when they go to the next version
<Lenaud01> I was doing emerge -uDf world && emerge -uD world
<TheGateKeeper> Lenaud01, emerge --sync emerge -uD world is all you need
<Lenaud01> world takes a long time though
<Lenaud01> so I liked to do the f option
<Lenaud01> to fetch all the updates
<Lenaud01> then compile
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic is what we all need....
<chuen> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lenaud01> I agree im trying to talk about kubuntu Jucato :)
<Lenaud01> but TheGateKeeper is just comparing
<Lenaud01> so its still on topic
<Jucato> not really... it's not a kubuntu support question :)
<Lenaud01> ok I got one :)
<Lenaud01> I just installed kubuntu
<Lenaud01> and when I reboot it loads kde and I get a Error - artsmessage Sound server fator error: cpu overload, aborting
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, be carefull what you ask for ^^^^ lol :-)
<letmagnau> hi how can i execute a bin archive?
<TheGateKeeper> letmagnau, you need to make it executable 1 min
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: I didn't ask for anything except to continue the interesting emerge konversation in -offtopic
<letmagnau> how i can make it?
<Lenaud01> how about my kubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> !gamrz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamrz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> letmagnau, chmod +rx scriptname (gives everyone read/execute permission)
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, :-)
<Lenaud01> when I reboot it loads kde and I get a Error - artsmessage Sound server fator error: cpu overload, aborting?
<Jucato> Lenaud01: you're not able to get inside KDE?
<Lenaud01> no I am
<Lenaud01> I just get that msg over and over again
<TheGateKeeper> letmagnau, chmod 555 scriptname  does the same job too
<Lenaud01> I push ok and it comes back after a min or 2
<Jucato> hm..
<Lenaud01> and slows the computer way down right before it pops
<Jucato> arts.... :(
<Lenaud01> yea its an arts msg
* Jucato has no arts... unfortunately... :(
<Lenaud01> I did not even ask for it lol
<Lenaud01> going check the system settings
<tzbishop> ca nanybody help config my mic?
<Lenaud01> the word server makes it sound like a sound server
<Lenaud01> and I dont need that at all
<Jucato> arts is a sound server
<Jucato> kde uses it for system notificaitons
<Jucato> notifications
<slyfox> Can somone please help with TrueCrypt ? I want to get it from here http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php    There is one for Ubuntu 6.10 is that the one I should get to install on Kubuntu ?
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> please, with aptitude, in command line, how know the dependancies for one paquet?
<tzbishop> I can hear the echo of the mic, but i cant use it w/ skype and gizmo. can ANYBODY help me?
<LjL> animimotus: aptitude show packagename
<Jucato> slyfox: yes. Kubuntu and Ubuntu have the same packages
<animimotus> thx LjL
<tzbishop> tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png
<tzbishop> i have the screenshot
<Lenaud01> there a way to fix it or shut it off Jucato?
<tzbishop> please, can anyone help me with the microphone?
<Jucato> Lenaud01: don't know how to fix it, but I know how to use something other than arts for system notifications
<slyfox> Jucato: can I get truecrypt via Adept Manager ?
<Jucato> slyfox: you saw it in the Ubuntu repositories, then yes
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop, what's the problem?
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: i can hear the echo when i talk on the mic but i cant use skype or gizmo
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png
<Lenaud01> I will check the wiki thanks Jucato
<slyfox> Jucato: I get a depandancy error - dmsetup not installed. But this dmsetup is not in Adept manager
<Jucato> hm...
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop, try pressing on the green button to turn it off, & turn the red button on at the bottom, think it will go orange
<slyfox> Jucato: Can you please see if you can install it
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: i have tried it
<Jucato> slyfox: what is the name of the package?
<slyfox> Jucato: it is not in the Adept, I got true crypt from here:  http://www.truecrypt.org/faq.php
<slyfox> Jucato: sorry, I mean here http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<Eruantalon> Why doesn't this regexp work? locate -r "grey|gray"
<tzbishop> tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png
<Jucato> slyfox: ah... you downloaded the .deb?
<slyfox> Jucato: Yes, for Ubuntu 6.10
<Jucato> slyfox: dmsetup is in Adept
<slyfox> Jucato: let me see again
<Jucato> !dmsetup | slyfox
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop, did it work?
<ubotu> dmsetup: The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: no
<slyfox> Jucato: are you typing this in Adept "dmsetup" ?
<Jucato> slyfox: what are you using? Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager?
<Jucato> slyfox: I'm using apt-get
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: I have already tried to press buttons, alsamixer, etc....something is wrong
<slyfox> Jucato: Adept Manager and it is not there
<Jucato> slyfox: it should be there. "apt-cache show dmsetup"
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop, I had similar agro with my mike, do you want me to reboot into kubuntu & show you what I have?
<slyfox> Jucato: this command "apt-cache show dmsetup" gives me nothing in terminal
<TheGateKeeper> mic*
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<Jucato> slyfox: then I guess you don't have your repositories enabled. is this a new installation?
<slyfox> Jucato: kind of new, but I did enable evrything I saw in Adept amanger
<slyfox> Jucato: let me check again
<Jucato> slyfox: did you disable the cdrom line?
<slyfox> Jucato: now I did
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: if it's going to bother you, it's not necessary
<slyfox> Jucato: it is getting the updates again now
<Jucato> slyfox: no wonder. if you have the cdrom line still enabled, it will try to look for the installer cd instead of the online repos
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop, ok I will reboot brb
<dust> I'm trying to compile gaim-encryption, but recivie error messages... first it was 'bout gaim, so I installed gaim-dev, then it gives me "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no" when I
<slyfox> Jucato: now I got dmsetup, thank you :-) I will try to install true crypt
<dust> try "vsudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev" it gives me dependency errors, about libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.12) but it is not going to be install and  Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installe
<Eruantalon> Why doesn't this regexp work? locate -r "grey|gray"
<Jucato> Eruantalon: might want to try in #bash
<Eruantalon> k, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: k I am back
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: could send me a screenshot of you kmix interface?
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: 1 min
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: like this: tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png  and 8.png
<TheHermit> in the kde menu i moved the adept to other menu and now i cant find it ...any idea
<Eyeless> create a new shortcut :P
<Jucato> TheHermit: try the menu editor?
<TheHermit> jucato, i open it and i cant find the adept and i dont knwo which right commands to make a new shortcut
<TheGateKeeper> I can never remember what's a good screenshot pastebin folks?
<Lenaud01> darn wiki fix did not work :(
<Jucato> TheHermit: kdesu adept
<Lenaud01> arts server crashing anyone know fix?
<TheHermit> jucato , okay
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: u can send it by email
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: knsapshot to take the screenshot
<TheHermit> jucato, Done Thanks
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: tzbishop2k@yahoo.es
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: there is a pastebin that let's you do this, 1 min while I find it
<tzbishop> ok!
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: not is a public place lol
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: u can email me if u want
<dominik> hello world
<TheHermit> juato , i had this command adpet cant found
<lovloss> where does lubuntu put c++ libraries for qt?
<lovloss> *kubuntu
<TheHermit> starnge ha
<Jucato> TheHermit: it's adept, not adpet
<Lenaud01> how do I stop the arts server msgs :(
<TheHermit> jucato, okay i take it copy past
<Jucato> Lenaud01: kill artsd
<TheHermit> okay okay
<TheHermit> sorry
<Lenaud01> would I not have to do that everytime then?
<TheHermit> jucato, Same result
<Jucato> Lenaud01: not if you don't use arts :D
<TheHermit> wait a seconed
<Jucato> TheHermit: er sorry.. are you on Edgy?
<Lenaud01> dumb question then Jucato im newbie :| how would I kill it
<TheHermit> jucato, yes
<Jucato> Lenaud01: Ctrl+Esc, look for artsd :)
<Jucato> TheHermit: oh my bad... it's "kdesu adept_manager"
<TheHermit> jucato , no bad me bec if i think i would do it Never mind
<Lenaud01> wow cant get much more like windows there lol thats easy
<TheHermit> jucato, Bec add-remove the same but _installer :)
<Jucato> TheHermit: yeah.... sorry about that. I forgot they renamed adept in Edgy
<Jucato> in Dapper it was plain "adept"
<TheHermit> jucato, ok
<magnus_> newbie I have disk full because of too much KTorrent. As Kubuntu will not start I need to delete files, rm from th consol makes no different so now I try to run Kbunto from the CD and thinks I can run fsck on the normal HDD. My problem is how do I mount th harddriv from the Kubuntu I start from the CD
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kmixswitches1ss7dl.png
<TheHermit> jucato, if i had i themes (style) How Can i install it ...Any idea
<TheHermit> jucato, i cant From System seeting
<barra> so , I updated dapper to edgy, everything seems fine , except for this one issue, if I close the lid on my laptop and it supends, when I open the lid again my wireless doesn't reconnect. any ideass??
<Jucato> !changethemes | TheHermit
<ubotu> TheHermit: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kmixswitches2ss4dh.png
<TheHermit> jucato, okay
<tzbishop> TheGateKeeper: lets change it
<tzbishop> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> tzbishop: yw :-) that is what works for me hope it does for you
<Lenaud01> Jucato I did the ctrl+esc got the process manager told it to kill artsd and it went away and then pops right back?
<Jucato> Lenaud01: hm... really strange... I wonder what's using arts like that
<Lenaud01> not sure
<Lenaud01> trying to find what is doing that
<Jucato> do you have KDE Session Manager set to restore from a previous session?
<Lenaud01> fresh install
<Lenaud01> I solved it though :)
<Lenaud01> dont know if its kosher but its working lol
<Stonez> I've installed Azereus, but it won't start. Could it be because i need some java installed ?
<Stonez> and if so, how do I install that?
<Jucato> Lenaud01: yeah, KDE/Kubuntu defaults to restore from previous session
<Jucato> !java | Stonez
<ubotu> Stonez: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Stonez> thanks
<Lenaud01> with your tip of ctrl+etc I seen that artsd was loading from /var/usr/bin I think it was so I just went to that dir and did sudo rm -r artsd and killed the process and then it died and did not come back lol
<Jucato>  /var/usr/bin??
<barra> ^ seems like an odd place for artsd to be running from
<Lenaud01> I ment /usr/bin/artsd
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> omg?!?!
<Jucato> you deleted artsd?!?!
<Jucato> O.o
<Lenaud01> that bad :(
<barra> if you ever want to use artsd again then yes
<Lenaud01> cant I just install it again
<Jucato> definitely
<Jucato> bad
<CVirus> sudo apt-get --reinstall install arts
<CVirus> wouldn't that fix it ?
<Skrot> Proably
<Skrot> Probably*
<Jucato> probably
<Lenaud01> would that get me the correct version
<Jucato> Lenaud01: you don't have normal access to that directory for a reason...
<Lenaud01> the wiki says I need the lower version to not get the crash and cpu overload error every 5 sec
<Jucato> what wiki?
<Lenaud01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Lenaud01> aRtsd dies on every logging in, and comes up with an error message every five seconds after.
<Lenaud01> that fix did not work
<Jucato> hm... KDE 3.5 is no longer beta
* Jucato checks
<Jucato> yeah, definitely an old page
<Jucato> you won't have any system sound notifications anymore since you deleted artsd
<Jucato> I'm guessing that the problem could have been from restarting from a previous session
<me> does anone know the repositions where i can find libxine-extracodecs
<me> *repository
<Jucato> !multiverse | me
<ubotu> me: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TheHermit> There Is Kde 4
<TheHermit> Right
<Stonez> I'm having problems installing java. This is the error I get: Couldn't find the package sun-java5-bin (translated from danish)
<Jucato> TheHermit: not yet
<Stonez> How do i fix that?
<me> damn... ive activated them allready but adept cant find this pakage...
<Jucato> me: you might not have enabled the correct multiverse
<Jucato> Stonez: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Stonez> yes
<TheHermit> jucato, i find themes for it i dont know how on kde-look.org
<Stonez> 2 lines with multiverse
<Stonez> removed the "#"
<Jucato> TheHermit: KDE 4 themes? they do not exist yet
<Skrot> Hi. Is there some sort of software to read information about your RAM (how many chips, what kind, etc)?
<Jucato> Stonez: no, not those
<Lenaud01> trying sudo apt-get --reinstall install arts Jucato
<Stonez> oh?
<Jucato> Stonez: you need to *add* the word "multiverse" the primary universe line
<Stonez> where do I add it?
<Jucato> (the one with "edgy"  only, no "edgy-security" or "edgy-updates"
<Stonez> hmm ok
<TheHermit> jucato, see it if you dont believe me http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=9
<Unt0uchable> wad up peeps?
<Jucato> beside "universe"
<Unt0uchable> Negro here from Jamaica
<Jucato> ha!! silly kde-look
<TheHermit> hahhaahah
<Unt0uchable> Jucato, where you from kid?
<Jucato> TheHermit: how can you theme a KDE version that cannot be really used yet... silly kde-look
<Lenaud01> you use kde Jucato or different WM?
<Jucato> Lenaud01: pure KDE
<TheHermit> yes you are right
<Stonez> Jucato:  is this the one? deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<barra> so , I updated dapper to edgy, everything seems fine , except for this one issue, if I close the lid on my laptop and it supends, when I open the lid again my wireless doesn't reconnect. any ideass??
<Jucato> Stonez: no, the other one with "universe". just add "multiverse" beside it
<Lenaud01> it was Knotify that kept opening arts by the way Jucato I figured that out
<BluesKaj> Unt0uchable, you LIE! , yer in Canucksville !
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, I'm from Jamaica kid
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, http://www.myspace.com/tappa_taps4eva
<BluesKaj> <-- no kid , I'm 63
<Stonez> Jucato: oh ok, i found it. There's two lines. Add multiverse to both?
<magnus_> I have 0 available when doing df nithings happn when I remove files using rm any help
<Jucato> Stonez: yep
<Stonez> ok thanks :)
<dromer> how do I run a .jar file?
<me> ive in my repositorys Hit http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources and Hit http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, that's how we thugs from the streets spit cuz
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, you know how it is
<BluesKaj> no i don't
<me> and this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2752/
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, nvm kid
<DeadFishMan> dromer: Assuming that you the Java Runtime installed, type: java -jar filename.jar
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, where you at?
<ionny> eii ce qualcuno
<ionny> mi date una mano
<dromer> thank you DeadFishMan
<DeadFishMan> dromer: yw
<DeadFishMan> !it | ionny
<ubotu> ionny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> northern ontario
<bronze_0_1> kold!
<BluesKaj> nice and clear ..we get REAL winter here, not soem grey/brown crappy facsimile
<bronze_0_1> ja
<barra> I get a semi winter weather, here in connecticut
<Unt0uchable> BluesKaj, I'm in Brossard Quebec cuz
<Stonez> I've just installed sun-java5-bin, but Azereus still won't start up :(
<Stonez> what could be the cause of that?
<Jucato> !java | Stonez
<ubotu> Stonez: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BluesKaj> we can ski , snowboard, play hockey outside , snowmobile , icefish  :)
<Jucato> Stonez: did you follow the procedure to select the default Java version?
<Stonez> well, I just did that
<Jucato> Stonez: did you choose Sun Java as your default Java?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Unt0uchable> NEways
<Stonez> hmm, i pressed enter twice, said "ok" and "accept"
<Unt0uchable> I'm outta this biach
<Stonez> i think
<Stonez> Kubuntu is killing me :/
<Jucato> Stonez: did you run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"?
<Stonez> no, will do that now.
<Jucato> Stonez: have you tried KTorrent?
<Stonez> yes, but I can't download porn with that one..
<Jucato> ...
<Stonez> from fileporn.org, demonoid works fine..
<bronze_0_1> ^_^
<Stonez> yea yea.. ;)
<Stonez> being honest.
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: I download porn all the time with that one :P
<Jucato> .......
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: from fileporn.org ?
<Stonez> I won't here
<Stonez> but other trackers work fine
<toutpt> please, i would like to know how well is linux on mac-intel
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: Never tried that tracker but some trackers are a little bit picky about the clients that they support
<toutpt> is the hardware well supported now ?
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: i checked the list to see if Ktorrent is banned, it's not.
<Stonez> Jucato: i just tried sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Stonez> azereus still won't start
<Jucato> hm...
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: I download a few anime trackers that banned BitComet and pretty much only accept uTorrent and Azureus
<Jucato> Stonez: try starting it from the command line
<Stonez> ok
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: argh, that sucks.. There is no utorrent for linux, and azereus won't work here.. yet..
<me> hm.. can someone say me where i can edit the reposiorys manual? (the file location)
* Jucato never had any problems with KTorrent, so can thankfully stay away from problems with Azureus
<Jucato> me: can't do it in Adept Manager?
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: There are several good bit torrent clients for Linux, no need to use Windows ones. But uTorrent runs just fine under wine, fyi.
<Stonez> hmm ok
<toutpt> me: /etc/apt/source.list
<Stonez> erhm, yes?
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: But try to start Azureus from the command line and then use the !paste to post the result so that we can take a look
<toutpt> adept sucks atm
<Stonez> ok,
<BluesKaj> ktorrent works well, even the beta version , altho the gui crashes sometimes
<Stonez> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stonez> here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2757/
<me> i can... but there is something mytherious.. i want to install libxine-extracodecs but this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2753/
<me> toutot: ty
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: No idea, man. How did you installed Azureus? Using apt?
<Jucato> me: you don't have the correct multiverse enabled
<Jucato> me: look for the line "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" and add "multiverse" to the end of that line
<me> instead of universe?
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: I'm so stressed out, I don't remember :/ Maybe it'l come back in a minute or two..
<Jucato> me: no
<DeadFishMan> Stonez, LOL
<Stonez> but what about BitTorrent
<Stonez> i see that in Adept
<Jucato> me: just *ADD* multiverse to universe. so that it will look like "universe multiverse"
<Stonez> hmm ok Jucato
<Jucato> Stonez: huh?
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: You are doing fine... Dont be to harsh on yourself... :)
<Stonez> :/
<me> ah ok w8
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: That is the official client, which is crap. You dont want that one. Believe me.
<Stonez> hah ooh no... life is soo hard in linux :
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: It is just a bunch of command line utilities and a few python(?) scripts glued together on a lame gui
* Jucato could hardly blame Linux for not allowing someone to download _____ 
<Stonez> oh ok...
<Stonez> I guess Linux just isnt' compatible with porn :/
<Stonez> sad..
<BluesKaj> wanna bet :)
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: There are several good bit torrent clients out there: Azureus, KTorrent, QTorrent, Opera (which has a BT client built-in), etc...
<Jucato> !pornview | Stonez
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-6 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Stonez> hah wow :D
<Stonez> i'm impressed :D
* Jucato goes to sleep
<BluesKaj> Opera browser client works ...tried it once
<Jucato> be good :)
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: wich is your favorite torrent client?
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> and
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Stonez> Jucato: i will... no hanky panky for me... yet..
<DeadFishMan> Currently I use KTorrent and Azureus
<Jucato> ok, good night
<me> jucato: jeha! ty very much!
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: ok, dare I ask how you installed Azereus?
<Jucato> me: ok. have fun
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: apt-get :)
<Stonez> :/
<Stonez> but i don't see it inthere
<DeadFishMan> So you probably need to enable Universe and Multiverse on your sources.list
<DeadFishMan> !multiverse | Stonez
<ubotu> Stonez: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Stonez> hmm, though I just did that, but will have a look again
<tzbishop> the sound of the mike is very poor. it seems that i am not using +20dB. help me!
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: If you already did that, then perhaps you forgot to run apt-get update?
<sfpavel> i'm trying to install gcc but i dont understand the thing with the configureing before the proper installation..how do i do it?
<Stonez> did that too, but maybe i added multiverse in the wrong line
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: (Synaptic and Adept are both supposed to do that for you but I can hardly remember how they work, so... )
<DeadFishMan> sfpavel: If you need to install a working toolchain to compile apps, use: apt-get install build-essential
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: maybe you could have a look at it? :)
<DeadFishMan> sfpavel: K/Ubuntu will take care of the rest for you
<Stonez> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: If you wan't to have a look, feel free to do so ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2759/
<dec_> hello i am new to kubuntu and i am trying to find on my system software sources to add third party sources i cannot find it on the menu?
<TheHermit> Tip, Do you know That Opera More Secure Than FireFox Till Now
<Lenaud01> dec_ did you add universal repository?
<dec_> where do i add that i am trying to add a specific repository to install beryl
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: OK, your problem is that you added multiverse to some of the lines on the sources.list but not all of them and in some cases, you added it to lines that are commented out (lines that start with an # sign)
<dec_> how do i fix that?
<TheHermit> Mayebe some send him source list
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: Make sure that you added it to all the lines that do not have a # on the beginning, save it and then run apt-get update
<sebbar> is kde 3.5.6 for kubuntu out already?
<Stonez> oh ok
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: You should be able to see 20000+ apps afterwards
<dec_> so what do i add to the lines
<DeadFishMan> !xgl | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<me> is there a good maths program to draw vectors?
<DeadFishMan> me: Try Inkscape and XaraLX
<DeadFishMan> me: Ow... Math program?
<DeadFishMan> me: Sorry... :)
<me> ^^ k i will ty
<DeadFishMan> !gnuplot | me
<ubotu> gnuplot: A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<mcchicken> its me back again!!!
<mcchicken> i have another problem
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: i still don't see it. Should i remove '#' from some of the lines?
<Stonez> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stonez> DeadFishMan: this is what it looks like now, but I still don't see azereus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2760/
<ionny> ciao
<Stonez> Could anyone inhere please help me install azereus through adept?
<Stonez> i don't see it in adept
<Stonez> how do i fix that?
<sfpavel> azureus is not for linux
<ionny> ei ciao a tuttii
<ionny> neo mule
<sfpavel> use rtorrent
<ionny> is for linux??
<Stonez> it's based on java..
<Stonez> java runs on all platforms
<ionny> ch estronzzata
<ionny> voglio andare via
<mcchicken> i have a problem whilst trying to download a package:""ther wan error commiting changes.possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<ubuntu> hola
<mcchicken> how can i fix this?
<slyfox> Guys which media player do you use for you music Library? Amarok has a Collection Scan problem.
<wilman> my macromedia doesn't work anymore on youtube, it says old version
<ayuda> hola, he particionado con partition magic y me ha dado un error y ahora no me arranca el windows ni me deja instalar el kubuntu
<ayuda> alguien tiene alguna idea
<mcchicken> any help?
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: When you run apt-cache search azureus what do you get?
<DeadFishMan> Stonez: apt-cache search azureus
<ayuda> estoy trabajando desde el cd de kubuntu sin poderlo instalar
<Stonez> ok, i'll try it when my update is complete. I removed '#' from all the lines (not the comments)
<DeadFishMan> !es | ayuda
<ubotu> ayuda: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ayuda> gracias
<ionny> io sn italiano
<DeadFishMan> slyfox: I had that problem with Amarok but it is trivial to fix. Ask the guys at #amarok
<mcchicken> sudo apt-get update, is that the correct command to update?
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: yes
<ionny> come si fa a cmbiare canale voglio anda su qello ita
<mcchicken> can you help me with my previosu question?
<DeadFishMan> !it | ionny
<ubotu> ionny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sfpavel> whats the apt-get install command for GLIB?
<BluesKaj> Stonez, the # are the comments ...removing them is uncommenting the repos , making it accessible
<DeadFishMan> mc
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: What application are you trying to install? Looks like apt is warning you that the application is miisng a dependency or something like that and it may break your system
<mcchicken> i have tried many
<mcchicken> all i want basically is c compiler so i can compile programs from source
<mcchicken> and i cant get the "gcc"
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: Then try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<me> DeadFishMan: hm... is there somethine easyer ^^ i thought something about vector(AB) = (2/3/1) and then i can draw them... ^^
<me> *easier
<mcchicken> i ahve already done this. (btw is it not meant to do anything when you do a command)
<DeadFishMan> me: I believe that there are several math packages out there that will allow you to plot graphics from math equations but I do not know much about them
<mcchicken> am i correct?
<DeadFishMan> me: Some of them are hard to use and require some deep understanding to use
<bronze_0_1> DeadFishMan: thats good info.  are there any other packages like that? "toolchians" I guess?
<bronze_0_1> *chains
<me> DeadFishMan: ok ty anyway
<mikki> Hi, i downloaded a program that was a .zip file, and in the zip it was a bin folder and alot of .jar files. How do i install it ??? thx
<mcchicken> but if a command is successfull does it actually do anything?
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: build-essential is a meta package that points to all the packages needed for a basic toolchain
<mcchicken> so it opens adept?
<bronze_0_1> DeadFishMan: is there a list of the Meta packages anywhere?
<DeadFishMan> bronze_0_1: I dont know
<bronze_0_1> k, thanks anyway
<DeadFishMan> bronze_0_1: They are listed when you use apt-cache anyway
<mcchicken> ?
<bronze_0_1> oh
<bronze_0_1> excellent. Thanks!
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: No. It will try to fetch all the packages needed and them install them. You should be in good shape to compile apps afterwards
<mcchicken> ok, i have done this
<dust> Anyone know if there are jahshaka deb's for edgy availible somewhere? there dev's have dapper and breezy respositorys, but from what I've read in the forums, they don't work?
<mcchicken> it explains build-essential is not availabel but is referred by another package
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: So you probably already have gcc, automake and friends
<bronze_0_1> 23,609 packages.... heh!
<mcchicken> but i have just tryed to compile and it says i have no suitable c compiler in $path!
<animimotus> doesit exist in qt an analogous application to zim (in gtk) http://www.pardus.nl/projects/  ?
<mcchicken> so i dont have it
<mikki> Hi, i downloaded a program that was a .zip file, and in the zip it was a folder with alot of .jar files. How do i install it ??? thx
<DeadFishMan> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DeadFishMan> mcchicken: Look for further information on the link above
<dust> mikki: that's a java application, try "java appname.jar"
<mikki> dust: ok
<Lenaud01> wow adding repositories is a lot easier now its been a while since I used kubuntu last time I had to do that in a text editor lol
<dust> mikki: if that works, you can make a link to that command line in your k.meny
<Kyral> Lenaud01: Nothing wrong with a text editor
<Lenaud01> agree Kyral
<Kyral> Lenaud01: Typing != Hard :P
<Lenaud01> I never said that lol
<Lenaud01> its just a nice little feature
<Kyral> Apologies then
<elwario91> hello
<Lenaud01> Vim is my fav so I like text editors no worries lol
<elwario91> but a bit complicayted xD
<TopDawg216> hey everyone
<elwario91> hey
<TopDawg216> does evolution support RSS subscriptions?
<mcchicken> ok ia m doing as many upgrades as i can
<BluesKaj> Lenaud01, copy and paste into sources.list works for me :)
<barra> so , I updated dapper to edgy, everything seems fine , except for this one issue, if I close the lid on my laptop and it supends, when I open the lid again my wireless doesn't reconnect. any ideass??
<stamen> hi
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stamen> tell me a good emulator for OS
<stamen> exept vmware
<stamen> except vmware
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Tried QEMU?
<eisma> could someone walk me through installing flash and mozilla activex?
<stamen> is it gui
<mikki> dust: i get this error:  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ant/jar, and i dont know witch .jar file it is
<elwario91> xen?
<stamen> DeadFishMan: is it GUI
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Also there is this new thing that has been opensourced recently: VirtualBox... You may want to look into that
<BluesKaj> stamen, don't...why bother ..if ya need to use windows ,dual boot yer pc...it's much safer hardware/driver - wise
<DeadFishMan> stamen: No it is not, but it does have a few GUI front-ends easy to use
<stamen> I know, but when I want to use photoshop
<kubuntian> guys
<TopDawg216> elsma:  check this out. It should help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=13335857
<kubuntian> it's impossible.. it's a mess to find how to add page numbers to openoffice (to all the document)
<stamen> I must wait till it reboot than to make what to make and after that again reboott
<stamen> ans so on\
<kubuntian> does anybody know how?
<stamen> boring
<TopDawg216> wait
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Photoshop runs under wine. A bit troublesome to set it up, but it runs flawlessly
<TopDawg216> nevermind, let me find the thread
<Andale> hello at everyone... What must I do, to change keyboard languages_
<stamen> I tried today to install CS2
<stamen> but the setup crashesh
<stamen> but the setup crashes
<stamen> with wine
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Oww... CS2 does not run yet IIRC
<elwario91> setxkbmap
<elwario91> Andale : tried setxkbmap?
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Anything up to version 7 should be supported, though
<dope> can someone recommend a tutorial or something on how to use VMware
<dope> it will just not work
<stamen> I will try to find older versions
<Dr_willis> dope,  vmware server or client?
<Andale> elwario91: thanks :)
<stamen> 10x
<elwario91> lol ;)
<Dr_willis> dope,  the 'ubuntu hacks' book had a chapter on installing vmware server.
<dope> uh i think player
<elwario91> but I think that on next reboot you will have to do it again
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<slyfox> Anyone tried banshee ?
<pgdown> dope: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=13335980
<elwario91> Andale : I think that on next reboot you will have to do it gaian
<Andale> elwario91: on next reboot... I must reconfigure ppp :-(
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> what modem?
<Lenaud01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<elwario91> I go for a few seconds for installing the nvidia driver son ;)
<elwario91> soon ;)
<Lenaud01> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Andale> elwario91: I'm using a live distro...
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> which?
<Andale> elwario91: because... My Bios doesn't support My HD :-/ I use a old Pc :-D
<kubuntian> it's impossible.. it's a mess to find how to add page numbers to openoffice (to all the document)
<kubuntian> does anybody know how?
<elwario91> Doesn't kubuntu work with  you hdd?
<Dr_willis> isent that a header/footer setting for openoffice ?
<dope> will vmware let me access my exisiting windows xp install?
<Dr_willis> dope,  perhaps.. but i wouldent advise trying that.
<dope> dammit
<Dr_willis> dope,  xp will see all new hardware and stuff.. and may start to install all sorts of different drivers
<dope> cause that's what i wanted
<Dr_willis> you could install XP under vmware if ya wanted.
<Andale> elwario91: grub write me error 18, when I start pc
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> can't you install it on /boot ?
<elwario91> not on the mbr?
<dope> i'll just try wine
<elwario91> or try to add linux in the windows bootloader
<eriklo> Why can I only see /home and /media in KDE file browsers?
<Andale> elwario91: I must upgrade my bios, or move /boot in another HD :)
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> good luck
<elwario91> ;)
<dope> eriklo: you have to select show hidden files
<elwario91> I reboot my pc for the 3d acceleration
<elwario91> bye+
<eriklo> dope: hehehehe
<eriklo> dope: thanks
<dope> np
<DeadFishMan> bye @ all
<slyfox> mount -t smbfs               can someone please tell me what does  "-t" mean ?
<Dr_willis> man mount, its the filesystem type
<slyfox> -t   stabds for type
<slyfox> ?
<slyfox> syands
<slyfox> stands
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Sorry I am anoob
<Dr_willis> Yes.. the type of filesystem is given with the -t option.
<eriklo> slyfox: you maybe want to use the cifs type instead of smbfs
<slyfox> eriklo: can you please tell me the difference and how do I do that ?
<Dr_willis>  -t cifs instead of -t smbfs
<Dr_willis> of course mount -t smbfs is not a 'correct' mount command.. it needs more info
<slyfox> Dr_willis: yeah,
<Dr_willis> mount -t  smbfs -o username=<username> //<servername>/<sharename> /mnt/point/
<slyfox> "/192.168.1.7/G    /media/battlestation/G smbfs dmask=777,fmask=777    0    0"
<slyfox> would look like this: "/192.168.1.7/G    /media/battlestation/G clifs dmask=777,fmask=777    0    0"  ?
<Dr_willis> a fstab entry is a littel differnt layout then doing it from the command line.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: my problem is detailed here: Please read the second last post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337482&page=5
<piotrek> czewsc
<piotrek> czesc
<Dr_willis> /servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I am struggling with it for weeks now.
<Dr_willis> read that 'using samba' book May be of some help. :)
<kubuntian> Dr_willis: yeah, but i have to do it for every single page!!!!!!
<kubuntian> while in M$ one there's simply a insert page number command that put it in every page
<piotrek> jak sie polaczyc z telefonem w kbluetoothd??
<kubuntian> answer in PVT, i will be away and i want to be sure to get the message
<mucs> hi all.  when i use konqueror to browse smb shares, how do i connect as a specific user and not as 'guest', which is what it is defaulting to?
<Dr_willis> kubuntian,  id frogitten whateve you were talking about.. ages ago i rember setting up the header/footers in the wordprocessors to have a page # and other info at the bottom of every page.
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  personally id say install smb4k and use that to access/scan/mount the samba shares as you need them.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: do i need to first install clifs from Adept ?
<slyfox> Dr_willis:  smb4k never is that something new and easy to sue? Never heard of it
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  you are making this too hard.. and not understanding the fundamentsla.. smbfs and cifs are filesystems
<Dr_willis> smb4k is a samba/smb share browser/mounter tool
<Dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  whats the 'core' of your proboem? you cant play media files from konqueror without them getting downloaded first?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Exactly !
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  by using smb4k - it will mount the shares to the users home dir.. then you can access them
<Lenaud01> I got kbfx installed though adept but it is not editing my taskbar at all?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I want network browsing to work like in Windows and also be able to manage my windows shared music Amarok
<Dr_willis> of course you shouldbe able to put the right entrys in the fstab to have the shares mounted anyway.  but smb4k can do it also.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I got smb4k installed how do I use it ?
<Dr_willis> run it..
<Dr_willis> and start clicking.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: in terminal or do I jsut start konqueror ?
<Dr_willis> You proberly need to 'suid' the smbmnt and one other command toi let a user fully mount the shares
<Dr_willis> smb4k is a program.. run the program
<slyfox> Dr_willis: ok, let me see
<Lenaud01> I got kbfx installed though adept but it is not editing my taskbar at all?
<BluesKaj> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  the commands sudo chmod u+s `which smbmnt`    and  sudo chmod u+s `which smbumount`   may be needed to let smb4k alllow users to mount/umount  the shares  properly
<elwario91> hello back
<slyfox> Dr_willis:
<slyfox> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<slyfox> smbmnt failed: 1
<elwario91> I have some questions about kubuntu
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  you dident read what i just posted.. :) actually better to use the following commands
<tsdgeos> elwario91: then ask them :D
<elwario91> I think the panel on the bottom isn't in the original kde color :( is it right?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  the commands sudo chmod +s `which smbmnt`    and  sudo chmod +s `which smbumount`   may be needed to let smb4k alllow users to mount/umount  the shares  properly
<elwario91> how to set it as defualt?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: yeah, where do I post these? just cut and paste in teh terminal ?
<BluesKaj> I recomend installing Komba ...it's like a lanbrowser that runs on top of samba and it works ...less buggy then smb4k ,
<elwario91> ??
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  given thats thats where you type in commands... yes.. :)
<elwario91> can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> elwario91, just ask
<Dr_willis> !info komba
<ubotu> Package komba does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info gnomba
<elwario91> I already asked :P
<ubotu> Package gnomba does not exist in any distro I know
<BluesKaj> !komba2
<ubotu> komba2: KDE Samba browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73.beta-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 748 kB
<slyfox> Dr_willis: isntalled komba, but cant find it anywhere, and Alt+F2 does nto launch it
<elwario91> how to make the bar at the bottom with the normal kde color?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  you mean smb4k ?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: komba also
<Dr_willis> which smb4k   --->  /usr/bin/smb4k
<Dr_willis> I knwo nothing about komba.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: what do I do with "sudo chmod +s" ?
<elwario91> ??????????
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  those commands are needed to let smb4k mount the shares.
<Dr_willis> no idea if knomba2 has the same issue or not
<slyfox> slyfox: but where do I use them and how specifically ?
<tamacracka> This may seem like a stupid question, but how do i check my Hard drive space?
<slyfox> knomba2 does not even see network computers
<elwario91> right click?
<voicu> how do i format a diskette?
<voicu> sorry the noob question
<voicu> *for the
<tsdgeos> voicu: kfloppy should help
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I get this error when I try to access a specific folder via smb4k
<slyfox> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<slyfox> smbmnt failed: 1
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  the commands sudo chmod +s `which smbmnt`    and  sudo chmod +s `which smbumount`    to mount/umount  the shares  properly
<Dr_willis> for the 3rd time....
<Dr_willis>  sudo chmod +s `which smbmnt` &&  sudo chmod +s `which smbumount`
<kinodok2> salve
<Dr_willis> knomba2 - seems to work.. but  just asked for the samba password in the terminal it launched from.. Odd...
<kinodok2> ho un problema con kubuntu
<kinodok2> sono riuscito ad installarlo in modalit testuale
<slyfox> Dr_willis:  "which smbmnt" what is that do I type it as is or do I type in specific network address with shared folder ?
<sfpavel> when installing gimp it gets stuck on something about GLIB...where do i get the package?
<Dr_willis> cut and paste that line..
<sfpavel> and what package?
<Dr_willis> to the shell.
<elwario91> glibc?
<kinodok2> ops
<Dr_willis> `which smbmnt`   is a command that gets ran then pipes its output to the OTHER command. :)
<kinodok2> only english?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Ok, now it worked
<Dr_willis> bash fundamentals. :)
<kinodok2> sorry
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I need to read about this soe more, I am a noob and I want to understand what is going on so that I can do it myself next time
<tsdgeos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<voicu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: SO this way I have to do this procedure every time I reboot. Is there a way to mount shared folders automatically?
<kinodok2> tank you
<rollinghoo> ewewew
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> I am asking here, because in #spca50x noone responded
<virnik> I want to know, if somebody here knows why my breezy have problem with gspca module
<virnik> FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko): Invalid module format
<virnik> doesn't matter if I use installer or compile it myself
<virnik> I can't insert it
<Stonez> I have some apget running in the background, how do i KILL it?
<Stonez> I can't use apget until the other proces has been killed
<fdoving> Stonez: you can use 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Stonez> ok, will try
<fdoving> that's the fix.
<Stonez> thanks :)
<juano> how can i restart the networking daemon from konsole?
<fdoving> juano: what network daemon is this?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  edit the fstab properly and learn the right way to put the smbfs entrys in there.
<juano> fdoving: nevermind i found it sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<juano> fdoving: thanks
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  smb4k has a option i think to remount shares. when you run it
<Minataku> virnik: It looks like the module is corrupt
<Minataku> Or old
<Minataku> Are you running the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel?
<frojnd> how can I check how free spaces do I have in a specific folder
<frojnd> for HD I use df -h
<slyfox> Dr_willis: About fstab, can you please look here, that is my post with specific description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337482&page=5
<frojnd> but how can I check for specific folder
<slyfox> Dr_willis: second last psot
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  looks like it got answeredrd farther down.. unless you care to clarify what the problem is.
<Minataku> frojnd: You mean on a particular filesystem mounted at a folder?
<Dr_willis> and i got 4 min till  i gotta go to work
<hyper_ch> anyone can tell me what that means?
<Minataku> You can use df for that
<hyper_ch> Err http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main libc6-dev 2.4-1ubuntu12.2
<hyper_ch>   403 Forbidden [IP: 130.59.10.35 80] 
<Minataku> Or if Kubuntu has it
<Minataku> !di
<ubotu> di: advanced df like disk information utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Minataku> Get that, di is much nicer
<slyfox> Dr_willis: no it did not, a re you looking at the berore last post ?
<Minataku> But otherwise, frojnd, type "df -h"
<frojnd> yes for disks..
<Minataku> Which will give you all the mounts and info on them
<frojnd> I wanna check like right click on it and properties..
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  mounting samba shares from fstab is documented all over the web/google. i would guess you are either doing somthing fundamentally wrong, or using an option that its not allowing.
<Minataku> In an easy-to-read human format
<Minataku> hyper_ch: It means that the remote server won't let you access the resource
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  or is the 'core' of the problem the fact you are doing this wirelessly? and have a delay?
<hyper_ch> Minataku: thx... but that's strange...
<Minataku> hyper_ch: Kind of like 404, except 403 means it's there and you're not allowed to see it
<Minataku> hyper_ch: It could be they're doing maintenance
<slyfox> Dr_willis: But my problem is that fstab mounts samba shares before I connect to my wireless network. That is the problem. And it does not automatically tries to mount once I have connected to the network and want to jsut access my samba shares
<Minataku> I'd wait a few and try again later
<Minataku> If it persists contact them if possible
<hyper_ch> Minataku: that's fun... it's the swiss mirror and a coupld of files like that showed up after an apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  use the rc.local service and have it wait a few min. then run the needed mount commands. is one way.
<hyper_ch> Minataku: I will do that :) thx
<Minataku> hyper_ch: Hm... yeah, I'd bank on maintenance issues
<Minataku> hyper_ch: You're welcome and thank you for choosing Linux
<Minataku> :D
<hyper_ch> Minataku: thx... haven't encountered that you
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  i dont mess with wirless - there maybe some other ways to run a script after a wireless connection is made.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: this is where my noobness kicks in.  " rc.local service and have it wait a few min." ?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  this is where you start to learn linux :)
<Minataku> Or just write a shell script and run it after you've connected
<Dr_willis> or make a cron job that runs mount -a, every few min.
<Dr_willis> but that seems a bit screwy
<sfpavel> when installing gimp it gets stuck on something about GLIB...where do i get the package?
<Minataku> Extremely screwy
<Minataku> sfpavel: What's the exact message?
<Dr_willis> I thinki rember a way to run a script on wireless connection. but aint used it in ages
<sfpavel> Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Dr_willis> or just make a script/icon that tries to mount the shares.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'd do that
<sfpavel> The test program failed to to compile or link
<Minataku> sfpavel: Hm... bizarre
<Minataku> You're definitely missing something
<sfpavel> Test for GLIB failed. See the INSTALL file
<Minataku> Ah, go read that and see what it says
<sfpavel> it says nothing about this there
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byeeee.,
<Minataku> Doh XD
<Minataku> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<sfpavel> thnx
<BluesKaj> !glib-test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib-test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> sfpavel: You're missing something, check if the configure script complained about something missing when you ran it
<Minataku> More than likely you'll see a moan or two about "Checking for this-or-that... no"
<sfpavel> this is what the configure script says when its running
<Minataku> WAIT
<Minataku> If this is long, pastebin it
<sfpavel> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.8.0... no
<sfpavel> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<sfpavel> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<sfpavel> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<sfpavel> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<Minataku> Whatever GLIB is, you don't have it
<Minataku> And you need it
<sfpavel> duh...
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<Minataku> Maybe it's the GNOME libs
<sfpavel> ill just install everything in synaptic that has glib to its name
<sfpavel> :D
<Minataku> !gnome-libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah... bad bot, no cookie
<slyfox_> Did Dr_Willis leave ?
<Zerak> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Minataku> You don't want all of GNOME
<Minataku> You just want the parts that GTK/GNOME apps require to rub
<Minataku> s/rub/run/
<verve> I LIKE TO RUB GNOMES
<Minataku> lol
<verve> heh
<matsyes>  hi i have a question which is the top file in kde which calls all the other files
<tsdgeos> ?
<Minataku> matsyes: Do you mean what launches kde?
<matsyes> as in i have a comp and i want to load the kde desktop but i need to specify the location of the window manager binary which ione should i choose
<matsyes> yup what launches kde
<Minataku> Uh... hm... I have no clue, sorry... hang around, I'm sure someone will come around who knows (or perhaps they're checking right now)
<tsdgeos> probably startkde
<matsyes> sure thanks Minataku
<Lenaud01> to get the radeon drivers should just be fglrx in adept and then changing my xorg.conf to "radeon" right?
<tsdgeos> well startkde is actually a script
<tsdgeos> have a look at vi `which startkde `
<matsyes> tsdgeos: yup that didnt work
<Minataku> matsyes: np, I'd help but I don't use KDE nor do I really know the whole X11 startup procedure in the first place XD
<Minataku> Best I've ever done without a configured display manager is "startx" which would always launch TWM
<Minataku> Or X which would launch just X
<Minataku> XD
<BluesKaj> specify the location of the window manager binary.? why ?
<fdoving> !ati | lenaud01
<ubotu> lenaud01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> !window manager binary
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Why doesn't matter, the answer matters :D
<fdoving> matsyes: can you explain what you want to do?
<Stonez> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> He wants to start KDE without a display manager
<Minataku> I thought it was pretty obvious
<Stonez> Could anyone tell me, why Azureus won't start? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2765/
<BluesKaj> Minataku, agreed but perhaps their intentions are misguided :)
<Stonez> ... and how I fx it..
<Minataku> BluesKaj: True, but like I say... "How can I learn if I'm not allowed to hurt myself"
<Stonez> I really hate kubuntu... :(
<fdoving> matsyes: you'll have to hack /usr/bin/startkde, find and replace 'kwin' with whatever you want.
<Minataku> Stonez: Known standing issue
<BluesKaj> Stonez, patience ...
<Stonez> yes, sorry.
<Minataku> Might I suggest BitTornado in the meantime?
<Stonez> tried it, messed it all up
<cpk1> azureus works fine over here
<Stonez> the installation get stucked before it's done
<cpk1> Stonez: you using edgy?
<matsyes> fdoving:thanks a lot its WORKING!!!!
<BluesKaj> the opera bit torrent plugin/widget works ok
<Stonez> cpk1: think so
<Minataku> Ugh... Opera
<Lenaud01> then why you in here Stonez lol
<Stonez> erm..
<Stonez> Kubuntu?
<fdoving> matsyes: you're welcome. tsdgeos actually told you this first. but you didn't catch that.
<Stonez> :)
<cpk1> Stonez: you using the sun java?
<Stonez> i use Kubuntu
<Stonez> yes
<Minataku> There's a known issue with Java "memmove" error
<Stonez> If I install Kubuntu from the 4 CDs (this one's only one cd), there'll be a lot more programs preinstalled, right?
<Stonez> azureus for instance
<Stonez> ?
<Minataku> Someone was in here last week complaining about it, if you Google you'll find the forum threads about it
<tamacracka> Can anyone tell me how do I check the size of my hard drive and how much space is left?
<matsyes> tsdgeos:hey dude u were right thanks a lot
<cpk1> ok first thing i would try is get the azureus 2.5.0.0 jar from their sourceforge page and then replace your Azureus2.jar with that one
<Stonez> yea well, i've been googling it all day, i'm giving up
<cpk1> tamacracka: df -h
<tamacracka> thank you
<BluesKaj> Stonez, have you Dl'd the latest java offering ...azureus won't run without it
<Stonez> but thanks anyways :)
<matsyes> tsdgeos:its working beautifully now
<tsdgeos> good
<Stonez> yup, installed jre
<Minataku> tamacracka: A nicer utility is di
<Minataku> !di
<BluesKaj> o
<ubotu> di: advanced df like disk information utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BluesKaj> k
<tamacracka> nice
<tamacracka> ill download it right now
<raeez> How do you install .deb files? something with dpkg i would guess, sorry im new to this
<Minataku> Same thing, but it looks a whole lot nicer, much more presentable and easy on the eyes
<Minataku> :3
<cpk1> Stonez: i know in dapper the jar you get from the package doesnt work and you need to go get another one from the sourceforge page, didnt think you needed to with edgy but maybe i am wrong
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -i filename
<raeez> thanks
<cpk1> Stonez: before you give up try replacing Azureus2.jar with the one from the sourceforge page
<Stonez> cpk1: ok. well. I'm gonna format and reinstall Ubuntu
<Stonez> i think i have messed up big time
<fdoving> raeez: you can also rightclick -> install, in the filemanager.
<raeez> oh, thats alot easie
<raeez> easier
<BluesKaj> stone , cpk1 is right i had the same prob with azureus .
<fdoving> it's the Kubuntu menu, or what it's called.
<raeez> fdoving: do you mean in konkueror?
<fdoving> raeez: yes, find hte .deb, right-click -> kubuntu package menu -> install
<raeez> thanks fdoving
<slyfox_>  Is there a way to make "Detailed List View" a default view in konqueror ?
<cpk1> di is almost exactly the same as df...
<fdoving> raeez: you should be aware of one thing, it doesn't install dependencies. you'll have to do that manually, or make sure everything it depends on is pre-installed. (that's the preferred way).
<tamacracka> This is a stupid question
<tamacracka> but where did Disk Information Utility go?
<raeez> ok, its a programming library and as far as i know im covered with the dependencies... except maybe fmod
<cpk1> whats that? =P
<tamacracka> I just downloaded the DI
<tamacracka> and uh... i can't find it.
<fdoving> it's probably a command in console.
<fdoving> 'di'
<cpk1> tamacracka: open a console and type di
<tamacracka> oh
<bronze_0_1> Hi, I'm Trying to find an apt option that gets the description of a named package. can't find it in man . Does anyone have an idea how I could do that?
<tamacracka> how can i associate it with an icon?
<sfpavel> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.8.0...
<tamacracka> actually hold on, i need to see how much disk space i have left lol
<sfpavel> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.9, but GLIB (2.10.3)
<sfpavel> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<cpk1> or di -h for a more readable output
<sfpavel> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<sfpavel> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<sfpavel> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<sfpavel> *** required on your system.
<sfpavel> *** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<underdog5004> !pastebin | sfpavel
<sfpavel> *** to point to the correct configuration files
<sfpavel> no
<sfpavel> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<sfpavel> when installing configure gimp
<ubotu> sfpavel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %sfpavel!*@*]  by fdoving
<underdog5004> thanks, fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %sfpavel!*@*]  by fdoving
<sfpavel> sry :(
<bronze_0_1> Checkov!  get yer elbow off the keyboard!
<Minataku> bronze_0_1: rofl
<fdoving> no problem, just try to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or similar in the future.
<sfpavel> didnt now about it
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<bronze_0_1> You just photon torpedoed the ambassador's shuttlecraft!
<sfpavel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2767/
<slyfox_>  Is there a way to make "Detailed List View" a default view in konqueror ?
<sfpavel> can anyone help me with that?
<fdoving> slyfox_: save the view profile when you have that view enabled.
<fdoving> slyfox_: it's all under the settings menu in konq.
<fdoving> sfpavel: what is it you're trying to do?
<slyfox_> fdoving: Thank you, it worked.
<slyfox_> fdoving: Do you use Amarok ?
<fdoving> sfpavel: did you install anything manually without using the package system?
<fdoving> slyfox_: i use amarok sometimes, i don't know much about it though. got problems?
<cpk1> do you ever need to use ldconfig with *buntu?
<slyfox_> fdoving: Yeah, I get collection scan error
<fdoving> cpk1: if you use packages for all installations, it's done automatically, so no.
<fdoving> slyfox_: haven't experienced that yet, people in #amarok might know more about that.
<sfpavel> im trying to install gimp
<slyfox_> fdoving: ok, thank you
<sfpavel> first it said i needed GLIB
<sfpavel> i googled
<sfpavel> and installed it manually
<sfpavel> with configure, make
<fdoving> that's not the way.
<fdoving> you just break things like you've done.
<sfpavel> :(
<fdoving> so, do you still have the source directories around?
<fdoving> (the directories you ran 'make install' from)
<sfpavel> yes
<Minataku> fdoving: I hope you're not insinuating that compiling from scratch is bad
<fdoving> sfpavel: ok, cd to it, and run 'sudo make uninstall'
<fdoving> Minataku: i'm telling, compiling from scratch is bad.
<Minataku> fdoving: You're wrong, then
<sfpavel> done
<Minataku> Especially in situations where the current package is too outdated or doesn't even exist in the first place
<fdoving> sfpavel: ok, good, now run 'sudo apt-get install gimp'
<fdoving> Minataku: compiling things you already have installed, core pices of the system, without telling the package-system about it, is bad. compiling, as the process in it self, is not bad. that's done for every package.
<Minataku> The GIMP nor even GLIB are core pieces of the system
<fdoving> Minataku: also, in those situations when things are outdated, the package should be backported or updated.
<Minataku> fdoving: It's this kind of handholding that Windows provides, the users should be allowed to expand and explore
<Minataku> Or do I need to find another distribution to recommend for users wishing to do that?
<fdoving> Minataku: sure, things will break, i suggest things that don't break the system. if users want to break their system, fine. if they want gimp, i suggest the best way to install gimp.
<Minataku> fdoving: That's too bad, I thought *buntu was improving, I guess that I was wrong
<fdoving> Minataku: no, but you should either use /opt or /usr/local for self-compiled things. and, you should not duplicate stuff you have already installed with the package system. atleast I personally belive that is a bad thing.
<Lenaud01> when I run either glxinfo | grep vendor or grep "direct rendoring it says driver claims not to support that visual
<Lenaud01> what display is that?
<Minataku> Not duplicating, yes, the old instance should be uninstalled first
<Minataku> After which maintenance of the component is entirely manual
<sfpavel> done with the apt-get ..now how do i run it bcuz it has no shoritcut?
<Minataku> However restricting self-compiled software to specific locations is not optimal
<cpk1> hrmm well it does make it easier not to lose things =P
<fdoving> Minataku: and then you get into those situations when you want to install something from the repositories, that depends on something you have installed manually... then you need equivs packages and you make it really complicated for your self. In those situations i recommend building packages for the software you want to make special changes to / special versions.. etc.
<Minataku> Except in situations where multiple versions are explicitly supported or safely allowed, one instance should exist, either package manager or manual compile
<ionny_> come ci vado su quello italiano
<fdoving> that's exactly why i recommend using packages instead of self-compiled-non-package installations.
<fdoving> !it | ionny_
<ubotu> ionny_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ionny_> allora
<Minataku> fdoving: In which case there should be a way to inform the package manager that such dependencies are already taken care of externally
<fdoving> Minataku: there is. it's package name is 'equivs' it's basically empty packages that tells the system it provides the feature.
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> But even the suggestion that self-compiling is bad and should never be done is definitely a Bad Thing(tm)
<fdoving> Minataku: ok, let's say 'self-package-building' is a much better thing.
<Minataku> fdoving: Fair enough
<cpk1> you could just use checkinstall
<Minataku> I'll also accept it being merely discouraged
<BluesKaj> this is off topic , but it's hilarious and dumb too ...could have been a serious consequences , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46LQd9dXFRU
<Minataku> Rather than outright chastized as something that should never be done :3
<sfpavel> i installed gimp using apt but i cant find how to run it
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I'm tempted to say "You're right, it's offtopic" but I'm too lazy to look those youtube links.
<Minataku> I remember back when I used SuSE (and still now in Gentoo, even) I would manually manage some things
<fdoving> Minataku: i can rephrase myself 'compiling from source is bad' to 'I don't recommend manually compiling things, I recommend using packages for everything if possible.'
<Minataku> fdoving: I couldn't have said it better myself
<Minataku> :D
<adaptr> I'm lovin' it !
* Minataku pets fdoving :3
<cpk1> sfpavel: it should be in the kmenu
<fdoving> cpk1: i don't recommend checkinstall either.. as it creates very very bad and ugly packages. it's a hard life :)
<fdoving> though it's waaay better than running 'make install' and delete the source-dir. :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I never deleted the source directories
<cpk1> i try to only put things i compile in /opt so i dont forget about them... I've ran into losing things before and thats no fun
<Minataku> Unless they were old ones (and even then usually not)
<sfpavel> its not in the kmenu
<wilman> i have a great problem
<wilman> my x wont start anymore
<wilman> and i can't remember me doing anything strange
<Minataku> wilman: Your harem is upset that you're not giving them enough loving?
<wilman> no
<Minataku> Oh... that's not a great problem... that's just a problem
<wilman> o ok
<Minataku> lol
<wilman> can you help me then?
<Minataku> Sorry, trying to ligthen things up
<wilman> haha
<Minataku> wilman: What does it say when X11 tries to start?
<wilman> nothing
<wilman> black screen
<cpk1> wilman: startx has no output?
<wilman> and i have to login at runlevel 1
<Minataku> Hm
<wilman> startx?
<wilman> yes
<wilman> it has output
<Minataku> Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cpk1> so what does startx tell you?
<Minataku> Whatever screwy dealings are going on will be in there
<wilman> checking right now
<cpk1> whoops, time for class!
<wilman> how can i copy to here?
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wilman> what is the internet browser for runlevel?
<Minataku> There should be some lines that stand out if you have to 10-finger-copy-paste
<Minataku> Just give us those
<wilman> ok
<wilman> how do i copy in runlevel?
<Minataku> Like they have (EE) in them or something
<wilman> ok
<Minataku> wilman: If there aren't a lot just 10-finger it
<wilman> ok
<sfpavel> what now??!?!? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2768/
<HymnToLife> sfpavel, why do you want to run gimp as root ?
<wilman> no EE
<Minataku> wilman: Weird
<wilman> backtrace :
<wilman> fatal IO error
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> That would also be a good indicator
<HymnToLife> sfpavel, and even if you *do* want to run GINP as root, this is not the way to go
<wilman> 104 (connections made by peer) on X server "
<HymnToLife> you should run gksudo gimp as yourself
<wilman> after 0 requests
<sfpavel> than how do i run gimp?
<sfpavel> bcuz i cant find it in the Kmenu
<wilman> with 0 events remaining
<HymnToLife> sfpavel, you're logged in as root, how did you do that ?
<Minataku> wilman: You didn't do anything strange, but did you do anything at all?
<wilman> yes
<sfpavel> su
<Minataku> Anything important or routine
<wilman> routine
<wilman> dist-upgrade
<HymnToLife> then exit to go back to your user account
<Minataku> DING DING DING
<Minataku> We have a weiner
<HymnToLife> and then you can run gimp
<wilman> ok :)
<wilman> what to do?
<Minataku> lol
<sfpavel> thnx
<sfpavel> its working
<Minataku> I have absolutely no clue
<Minataku> Hang around
<wilman> oo ok
<wilman> ok
<Minataku> Someone else probably does
<Minataku> lol
<wilman> haha:P
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<wilman> well more time for me to play guitar
<Minataku> Get good, get rich and you can have your own personal IT guy XD
<wilman> haha;P
<wilman> that would be verry uuu comprehensive
<surgy> hello
<wilman> hi
<surgy> howsit?
<wilman> how can i chanche channels in irssi
<fdoving> wilman: alt+number, alt+left/right too.
<fdoving> wilman: or /win 1, /win 2, etc.
<slyfox_> Is using banshee a good idea in KDE ?
<slyfox_> Amarok has problems
<elyon225> What packages do I need to install to allow Firefox to stream embedded videos? (Such as wmv, mov, etc)
<Minataku> Sory I couldn't assist, wilman >.<
<JOSF> How do I remove a package, that fails in pre-remove ?
<HymnToLife> !multimedia | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<wilman> does'nt matter
<wilman> ill just have to learn to work with this
<Minataku> elyon225: I use VLC for that task + a certain extension
<fdoving> JOSF: depends on what is done during pre-remove.
<Minataku> Lemme check what the name is, I don't remember it offhand
<elyon225> Isn't gstreamer a gnome app?
<fdoving> JOSF: have a look at the script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.prerm
<wilman> is there an msn thingy for runlevel?
<Minataku> Ah
<slyfox_> elyon225: Get Media Connectivity extension for firefox
<Minataku> "MediaPlayerConnectivity"
<JOSF> fdoving: It is some python-freevo package that is badly configured. It fails at python-update-modules (wrong commandline or so)
<Minataku> Then just link it to the streaming-media-supporting app of your choice
<JOSF> fdoving: ok
<Minataku> Like I said, I like VLC
<Minataku> Because it's not a lousy GNOME app
<elyon225> Minataku, slyfox_:  MPC is to launch them externally.  I'd like them to play as designed within the browser.
<elyon225> Minataku: Is that a plugin?  Or external app, though?
<virnik> what do you think about this notebook? http://www.alza.cz/notebook-acer-aspire-5101anwlmi-d69207.htm
<virnik> I want to run Kubuntu on it
<surgy> its funny how konversation tells me im spelling kubuntu wrong even when i spell it right :)
<Minataku> virnik: I recommend only Toshiba laptops
<virnik> so I am going to boy it
<virnik> Minataku: why?
<Minataku> virnik: Many great experiences
<Minataku> They're the best damn laptops made, IMO
<virnik> Minataku: ok, but I have enbough money just for this one, not toshiba
<Minataku> virnik: I'd save up a bit more
<Minataku> You get what you pay for, after all
<virnik> Minataku: I know
<Minataku> Believe me, we learned that when we thought a $400 eMachines would be a good idea for my little brother
<virnik> just don't look on price, its in czech crowns. look on specs
<fdoving> I like apple.
<Minataku> Needless to say it's a $400 paperweight now
<virnik> what do you think? its strong enough even for Windaz Vista (taht fucked idioticism from mrkvosoft)
<Minataku> fdoving: So you like Treacherous Computing and elimination of digital freedoms too?
<elyon225> Hey, isn't libdvdcss supposed to be in the Universe rep?
<fdoving> Minataku: i like the hardware. I don't use the software.
<Minataku> Because if you want a platform that's 100% TC-based, Apple's the choice
<Minataku> fdoving: I'm talking about the hardware
<virnik> lol
<virnik> calm down boys :-)
<Minataku> TPM chip. Standard in every Intel Macintosh.
<virnik> i didnt came here to start HW flame
<fdoving> then i guess i do. i use the powerpc macs.
<HymnToLife> elyon225, no, it's not
<HymnToLife> !libdvdcss | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<benjamin> i'am french and you?
<benjamin> i'm*
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tamacracka> Hey guys, how come when I right click and close Amarok from the system tray... it reopens again?
<surgy> tamacracka: you need to look round in your amarok settings its in there somewhere i think
<benjamin> do you speek in french?
<fdoving> !fr | benjamin
<ubotu> benjamin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tamacracka> lol i didn't know there's a setting so that when it's closed by the user it automatically reopens again
<elyon225> Okay, HymnToLife... I've added those reps to Adept, but it still doesn't see libdvdcss.
<benjamin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<benjamin> thank you
<HymnToLife> elyon225, can't tell you how to use it, sorry, I always build my libdvdcss from source
<wilman> should i go back to windows?
<HymnToLife> but did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<wilman> it is so much easier
<zerozero> what package do I need to install to play wmv files?
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs | zerozero
<wilman> everybody asking for packages and stuff
<ubotu> zerozero: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<HymnToLife> wilman, please quit trolling
<wilman> in windows you never have such things
<wilman> ok
<wilman> can anyone help me getting my X back to work
<zerozero> wilman maybe you should
<wilman> i only did an upgrade
<Zerak> no but you also get a lot of junk on your computer
<wilman> well sorry guys for being so mean
<elyon225> hmm... Installing just the VLC plugin installed 26 packages include libdvd :)
<surgy> wilman: whats wrong?
<wilman> i can't start my x
<surgy> your xorg.conf messed up?
<wilman> i don't know
<wilman> i did'nt do anything special
<wilman> but i got some further
<wilman> my vid driver is working again
<juano__> wilman: what video card you got?
<wilman> i deleted beryl completely
<surgy> (im a noob too) what were you trying to do when it messed up?
<wilman> nvidia 4200
<wilman> i was only doing an upgrade
<surgy> wilman i have the same card
<juano__> wilman: your X is completely out?
<Tamacracka> It's not in the Amarok settings...
<wilman> yes
<Tamacracka> Amarok doesn't have a setting to reopen as soon as you close it.
<elyon225> Minataku: Okay, so I installed VLC and the plugin, now every embedded video just says "(no video)"
<BluesKaj> ahhh ,ok wilman when you got rid of beryl you have to reconfig X : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wilman> when i do start x
<Tamacracka> i believe this is an error.
<wilman> it gives an error
<surgy> wilman: is your driver setup correctly?
<wilman> i don't exactly know
<juano__> wilman: try checking inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the video section for Driver  "nv" , try changing that to "nvidia"
<Zerak> say the error
<wilman> ok
<wilman> thx
<juano__> wilman: usually helps
<juano__> wilman: if it doesnt just leave it as it was
<Zerak> make sure X isnt uninstalled, it did that to me once
<juano__> wilman: if that doesnt work , try this command:
<extern> is there a way to make vlc fullscreen work properly? it now creates a maximized window, with X server icon, but has kde border and the bottom bar is still visible
<juano__> wilman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<wilman> ok
<wilman> driver is already nvidia
<wilman> don't know how that got there
<wilman> perhaps
<juano__> wilman: you can try this command
<wilman> load glx
<wilman> is that good?
<wilman> ok
<juano__> wilman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surgy> wilman or if your corg is messed up and you followed the driver how to do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<surgy> xorg*
<wilman> ?
<elyon225> Great... VLC was a fricken perfect idea... now NO videos work in Firefox.
<surgy> wilman: thats how you restore your xorg.conf backup created while installing glx
<wilman> "server" is not installed it says
<fdoving> surgy: won't that overwrite the backup with the broken xorg.conf ?
<wilman> ok
<surgy> are we even aloud to talk about vlc here? doesnt that cross the piracy of dvds?
<fdoving> wilman: replace it with 'xserver-xorg'
<wilman> ok
<surgy> fdovig: yeah dont listen to me
<surgy> i had it backwords
<juano__> wilman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , does this work?
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<surgy> its sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilman> it ceartenly does something
<wilman> first i check if this works
<juano__> wilman: yes, try rebooting into x now, after that
<celal> hi can anybody tell me the adress for the german irc channel plz
<fdoving> !de | celal
<celal> kubuntu i mean
<ubotu> celal: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<elyon225> What packages do I need to install to get streaming video working in Firefox?  I do not want the videos to simply launch externally.  And VLC just made it so NO videos work.  Any ideas?
<celal> #kubuntu-de
<wilman> ok
<wilman> juano__: ok
<Sebien> Hello
<celal> hi  @ all
<Sebien> I'm currently using KUbuntu Dapper, and wanted to dist-upgrade to Edgy. But it seams there is a big conflict with libc6. If I do "aptitude dist-upgrade" I get: "The following packages will be BROKEN: hpijs libgnutls-dev python2.4-libxslt1 upstart"
<Minataku> elyon225: Sorry, I don't know in what stupid way Kubuntu installs VLC/dependencies, perhaps you're missing codecs?
<fdoving> !upgrade | sebien
<ubotu> sebien: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Minataku> As for having them INSIDE Firefox, I don't know
<Minataku> Personally I'd rather have them outside anyway, it's nicer... but that's just my preference
<Sebien> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade do not solve the problem. One week ago I've seen an automatic update of libc6. Perhapse this is what cause the problem. How can I cancel that upgrade?
<wilman> ok
<wilman> gonna restart now
<fdoving> Sebien: you can force downgrade of libc6, 'apt-cache madison libc6' will list available versions. 'sudo apt-get install libc6=version' will install the selected version.
<vail2> ho kubuntu, come faccio a sbollcare la konsole che si blocca al comando sudo apt-get update
<Sebien> fdoving: But I should modify back my source.list to dapper instead of edgy? Will that work?
<fdoving> Sebien: yes, you can do that, but i'm not sure that is smart. can you paste the error messages you get when you run 'sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<TheHermit> Hey i want to install mplayer but i cant find it and i had the universe ant multivers sources so any idea
<wilman> Iam on my X again
<wilman> thx guys
<fdoving> TheHermit: it's in the multiverse repository. did you update the packages list?
<wilman> fdoving: thx
<fdoving> glad it worked for you wilman :)
<TheHermit> fdoving ,yes
<HymnToLife> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<wilman> yes ;)
<Lenaud01> it says got to System -> Preference for sessions to make beryl auto load I dont have preference under system?
<dope> i've never programmed in linux before but does it have the standard template library?
<hyper_ch> is udevstart renamed in Edgy?
<sfpavel> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Sebien> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/4tqi9N73.html
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how to configure kpilot so that also the images from the palm contact will be synced?
<Lenaud01> it says got to System -> Preference for sessions to make beryl auto load I dont have preference under system?
<fdoving> Sebien: i think you will be able to follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<TheHermit> Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<TheHermit> fdoving ,so
<fdoving> TheHermit: in konsole, try 'apt-cache search mplayer' - does it say anything usefull?
<Sebien> fdoving: why with "-u" there is no conflict anymore ?
<Lenaud01> can anyone answer my question?
<TheHermit> fdoving ,its telling u have Kmplayer And Nothing about mplayer
<TheHermit> Me*
<fdoving> Sebien: -u does nothing except tell you which packages will be updated.
<Lenaud01> ??? am I being ignored?
<fdoving> TheHermit: what does 'grep -i multi /etc/apt/sources.list' output?
<TheHermit> eb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe                                                               multiverse
<TheHermit> deb-src http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted univ                                                              erse multiverse
<fdoving> Lenaud01: it's telling you the Gnome way of doing that. you probably want..
<TheHermit> Sorry
<fdoving> !autostart | lenaud01
<ubotu> lenaud01: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Lenaud01> thanks guys
<fdoving> TheHermit: no problem, i see your problem, you have enabled multiverse for edgy-backports only. You want similar lines, with 'deb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse'
<fdoving> TheHermit: see the difference.. 'edgy-backports' vs. 'edgy'
<TheHermit> yes
<fdoving> TheHermit: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list you will find 'deb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted..' and so on, append 'multiverse' to those lines. and update.
<sfpavel> where can i see what packages are on the kubuntu 6.6.10 DVD?
<TheHermit> fdoving, ok
<spyman> HI
<spyman> Who Can help me?
<spyman> What "Su error"
<spyman> ?
<sfpavel> spyman: you are not logged in as rood
<sfpavel> root
<Sebien> fdoving: Ok, apt-get dist-upgrade does not tell there are conflicts..... But here is what aptitude dist-upgrade gives: (upstart is broken, an important package) http://rafb.net/p/Y5zYGm95.html
<fdoving> Sebien: where in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade did it say 'aptitude dist-upgrade' ? :)
<Sebien> fdoving: no, but a friend prefers to use aptitude. Right, so I tryed with both and one of them give me errors. So this brings the idea "perhapse the other has not detected the error but there will be a big one". I do not trust that situation.
<Sebien> fdoving: but if you say that error is normal and I just have to follow the upgrade guide, then I will.
<fdoving> Sebien: i made https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade it worked for me, tested 10+ times.
<fdoving> Sebien: + a bunch of success stories from other users. If you have 3rdparty programs installed, or ever used automatix, things can break.
<Sebien> fdoving: ok, thanks very much, I will do. That's because I waited a lot of times to upgrade, and with dapper-backport and other sources perhapse at this moment it doesn't work anymore :)
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Sebien> fdoving: So I start apt-get dist-upgrade :) Go.
<fdoving> Sebien: i'll be around for another hour or so, if things break please tell me. if i don't react at once, just paste the error to a site, and say my nick and give me the url, and i'll have a look once i get back. have a few non computer things to do.
<Sebien> fdoving: thanks very much.
<spyman> sfpavel, How I log in as root?
<sfpavel> spyman: type su in konsole/terminal
<sfpavel> spyman: type ur root password
<HymnToLife> there is no root password in Ubuntu  (by default)
<HymnToLife> spyman, open a Konsole and type        sudo -i
<sfpavel> u have to set it using sudo psswd
<sfpavel> or that
<sfpavel> passwd
<tamcaracka> Can someone throw me a link on how to properly format an NTFS HDD and make it my 2 secondary hard drive? As of now it's HDA 1 (it's the primary master hard drive) and I'd like for it to stay that way, or will I have to mess with the jumpers as well on the Hard Drives?
<TheHermit> fdoving, plz see it
<HymnToLife> tamcaracka, you want to format is to ext3 ?
<tamcaracka> yes please
<HymnToLife> it
<tamcaracka> im done with windows :P
<captian_eddie> good to hear.
<tamcaracka> i no longer need it :)
<HymnToLife> tamcaracka, mk2fs is a simple command line tool to do it
<captian_eddie> yippie
<HymnToLife> if you want a nice GUI, GParted is the way to go
<captian_eddie> qtparted ... maybe
<tamcaracka> is there such thing as a graphical, or is mk2fs just as easy? I'm a beginer on this
<tamcaracka> i want to make my primary master hard drive fully just a storage drive
<tamcaracka> but i dont know if it'll mess with my GRUB
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, can ypu plz see my source list and tell me if is there was something wrong
<captian_eddie> It does.
<TheHermit> you*
<HymnToLife> tamcaracka, as I told you, GParted is a nice graphical tool to do it
<tamcaracka> gparted? ok :P
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, sure, just pastebin it
<TheHermit> ok
<captian_eddie> Do you have to be voiced to chat in this room?
<TheHermit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> captian_eddie, no
<HymnToLife> there are no voices in this room anyway
<faked_> yo, I downloaded a game, and it's all ready to go.. but I dunno how to open it >_> like I click it to open and it...doesn't.
<HymnToLife> faked_, which game ?
<faked_> The Way of N
<captian_eddie> faked_: you could run it from konsole to see what errors are coming out.
<faked_> i dunno how >_>
<captian_eddie> $ game_name <enter>
<faked_> bash: n_v14: command not found
<captian_eddie> you could right click the icon from the menu select properties, and then see what command is used to run it.
<captian_eddie> er ... edit item.
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2777/
<HymnToLife> faked_, your game is probablyt not in your PATH, cd to the dir where the executable is and do ./n_v14
<faked_> it just saiys it's an  executable file
<faked_> I'm in that dir
<faked_> faked@FakedSympathy:~/Desktop/n_v1linux$ ./n_v14
<faked_> ./n_v14: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, nothing wrong here, what is your problem ?
<HymnToLife> !libstdc++6
<ubotu> libstdc++6: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 282 kB, installed size 900 kB
<faked_> so... what do I do?
<HymnToLife> faked_, it need a version of libc6 which is not the one that comes with Ubuntu
<TheHermit> HymnToLife,When i try to update its telling that there is one wrong or old links or something like that befor puttint # to the edgy mutlii verse
<faked_> okay I'll install that
<faked_> libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<faked_> that's what it says
<italbir> qulche italiano?
<HymnToLife> !it | italbir
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, plz wait a seconed and i check if i can install mplayer
<ubotu> italbir: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<italbir> ok!
<captian_eddie> Does anyone here know how to get kubuntu to behave more like mandriva when typing su in particular, pass the DISPLAY and what not and I'm not saying su -p I'm saying su.
<HymnToLife> faked_, sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<italbir> ciao qualcuno pu aiutarmi su come aggiornare i driver su Kubuntu 6.10?
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, i still cant install mplayer
<faked_> that got it to run, thanks hymn
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, if your too busy not now
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, what happens when you try to install mplayer ?
<TheHermit> HymnToLife,  Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, which Ubuntu are you running ?
<HymnToLife> (Dapper or Edgy ?)
<TheHermit> edgy
<TheHermit> 6.10
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, could you pastebin your current sources.list ?
<TheHermit> okay
<Xera|> damn it
<HymnToLife> !language | Xera|
<ubotu> Xera|: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Xera|> i burnt all my data to dvd-rw with k3b, and windows can't read it
<Xera|> HymnToLife: sorry, lol
<Xera|> someone said about reading the dvd in "raw" mode, but i found no info on that anywhere ;/
<HymnToLife> I don't think Windows can read RAW discs
<tamacracka> Hey guys?
<faked_> yo flash is lagging like CRAZY is there anything you can suggest to improve the performance?
<tamacracka> i just tried to move a file from my ntfs hard drive onto my ext3 hard drive
<MidMark> Xera|: this happens because it doesn't close session weel imho, add another session and windows will see them
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<matze> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tamacracka> and it froze, then i tried to open my ntfs hard drive and i get this: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<Xera|> MidMark: huh?
<hyper_ch> hiho, can anyone help me with udevinfo to find some stuff about my palm?
<HymnToLife> tamacracka, seems like you didn't install your ntfs-3g correctly
<HymnToLife> see the links ubotu gave
<MidMark> Xera|: cannot see cd/dvd multisession burned with k3b? Add another session or close them
<hyper_ch> udevinfo -q path -n /dev/ttyUSB0 --> I just get no info in the db
<tamacracka> but... i did, now it's claiming i dont have it.
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, its telling i am spamming i will send you the list okay
<Xera|> MidMark: "add another session", explain ;p
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, no :p
<HymnToLife> use another pastebin
<TheHermit> ok
<HymnToLife> http://pastebin.com for example
<MidMark> Xera|: do you know how a cd/dvd burning works?
<Xera|> nop, no idea
<TheHermit> ok
<MidMark> Xera|: then search with google, better to know how it works
<Xera|> ok
<Xera|> wth should i search for? =P
<ccherrett> I am trying to install psftools and it says it needs ImageMagick++. I have ImageMagick installed. what does it want?
<faked_> yo flash is lagging like CRAZY is there anything you can suggest to improve the performance?
<MidMark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multisession
<Xera|> ty
<angasule> ccherrett: hmm, it probably wants the C++ bindings of imagemagick?
<tamacracka> can someone please help me re-mount my NTFS hard drive? My machine froze when I was transfering files from the NTFS to my EXT3 and now I get this error: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<angasule> ccherrett: there is a packet called libgraphicsmagick++1
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.com/866525
<tamacracka> can someone please help me re-mount my NTFS hard drive? My machine froze when I was transfering files from the NTFS to my EXT3 and now I get this error: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<tamacracka> #ubuntu
<shadowhywind> hi al, I am fed up with this, and hoping someone can help me. The last month or so when ever i boot into kubuntu my ip # are allways off. i have them static but when i boot they come up as a 169.254 number..
<HymnToLife> TheHermit, uncomment lines 34-35 and add multiverse to lines 17-18
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, okay
<tamacracka> can someone please help me re-mount my NTFS hard drive? My machine froze when I was transfering files from the NTFS to my EXT3 and now I get this error: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<Sebien> fdoving: The dist-upgrade process has finished to download. But now there is a X Windows asking me "Debconf on localhost. Value of property not valide. Enter a number between -20 and 19". I click Next and nothing happens
<Sebien> fdoving: I click Help and nothing happens
<Sebien> There is only Cancel left
<fdoving> Sebien: ok, hit cancel then, does it say which package this is?
<Sebien> fdoving: in the console, each time I click a button there is that line:"Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN57> line 9."
<Sebien> fdoving: "Pre-configuring packages..."
<Sebien> fdoving: after cancel: "/bin/sh: line 1:  8069 Segmentation error  /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt"
<Sebien> It removes packages...
<Sebien> fdoving:  Unpacking replacement sysv-rc ...
<Sebien> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Sebien>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-386_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<Sebien> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Sebien> And then it's over.
<fdoving> Sebien: ok. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf' - select interface 'Dialog'
<spyman> Hi, how can I open "My computer" on Kubuntu 6.10???
<fdoving> spyman: there is no such thing.
<fdoving> !windows | spyman
<ubotu> spyman: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<fdoving> spyman: what exactly is it you're looking for?
<fdoving> ( http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm is a good read )
<Minataku> I believe he means the file manager
<TheHermit> HymnToLife, okay thanks
<Sebien> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/nnzh2F70.html
<Minataku> Come on, think a little before you give him a bogus reply
<spyman> im looking for  how can I see my files, like "explorer or my computer of the Windows"
<fdoving> Sebien: ok. 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf'
<spyman> sorry my English is BAD, Im Brazilian...
<Minataku> spyman: No, no, I think it's just a case of questionitis
<Minataku> I believe Konqueror is the Windows Explorer equivalent
<Sebien> fdoving: it's the same
<Sebien> error
<Minataku> You should be able to do all sorts of this-n-that via Konqueror
<spyman> Oh yes...
<fdoving> spyman: the computer icon next to the kmenu in the lower left corner -> click it, and select Home Folder, or what it's labeld.
<spyman> Konqueror is equivalent IE and Exporer... =)
<Minataku> fdoving: Now was it so hard to simply figure that that was what he meant rather than giving him a "YUO N00B" reply?
<spyman> Thx... Im a noob linux user.. hehehehe
<Minataku> spyman: No problem and thanks for choosing Linux
<Xera|> MidMark: i still don't understand what you were talking about ;/
<fdoving> Minataku: yes.
<spyman> =] 
<Sebien> fdoving: private chat?
<Minataku> spyman: BTW, your English is far above passable, near excellent
<spyman> How Can I create a shortcut to AMSN? I installed using - sudo apt-get install amsn...
<Minataku> In the future, if you'd rather get help in your native language...
<Minataku> !br | spyman
<ubotu> spyman: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Minataku> spyman: I believe it's placed in the K Menu
<pedro> hi..
<Minataku> Which is the equivalent of the Start Menu
<Minataku> VOTE FOR PEDRO
<Minataku> Sorry, couldn't resist
<pedro> does anybody knows why when a try
<pedro> what?
<pedro> vote what for?
<Minataku> pedro: Just a joke from a movie, nevermind, sorry
<pedro> ok
<pedro> well guy
<spyman> ubotu, I like English,,, I learn 2 things... Linux and English.. hehehe
<pedro> i'm on kubuntu
<pedro> why the hell when i try to share a fckng folder in graphics mode
<Minataku> Language, pedro
<pedro> right clicking and then in share tab..
<pedro> all that is disable??
<fdoving> to enable sharing you need to install samba or a nfs server.
<pedro> i click on Administrator mode, I enter password
<pedro> yeap its activate
<pedro> d
<Minataku> fdoving: Sorry for lashing out at you like that but *buntu is supposed to be free of all the negative elitism and snide remarks that other distros' channels usually have
<DarkWizdom> how can I point to kubunto to look for videodrivers in /usr/local/lib instead of /usr/lib ?
<pedro> even i modifie smb.conf
<Minataku> You gotta figure "He's asking for this, perhaps he means this?"
<spyman> Minataku, Have problems if I choose ask for help here? I dont like use ubuntu-br..
<Minataku> spyman: Not at all, you're welcome in any of the channels
<Minataku> Provided you speak the proper language for the channel
<pedro> ok
<Minataku> It'd be kinda pointless to go into the Japanese channel and speak German, for instance ;3
<fdoving> Minataku: it's not a negative comment. I simply stated a similar thing to My Computer does not exist. In windows my computer does everything, things in linux does not work that way. http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm explains this.
<Minataku> fdoving: "My Computer" is nothing more than an alternate interface to file management
<Minataku> The nearest equivalent, as I correctly pointed out, was Konqueror
<fdoving> the nearest must be about:konqueror then.
<Minataku> Which is similar in function really to ALL of Explorer where file management/etc is concerned
<Minataku> Especially when you consider Konq is also the KDE web browser
<spyman> Somebody knows why appears "Su error" when I try open the ADD/Remove program??
<Minataku> spyman: You should get a dialog box that asks you to enter a password, you have to put in your password there to gain permission to do maintenance tasks
<tamacracka> Ok... I need someone to fully understand what I'm about to do and need to know if this will still work. Is anyone available?
<underdog5004> I'm here
<tamacracka> underdog, as of now, I have windows xp (ntfs) on my primary master hard drive, which is hda1
<underdog5004> damn, brb
<spyman> I have the passwrod, I put on dialog box ant appears the error...
<Minataku> spyman: Are you sure you're typing it correctly? It's case-sensitive
<Xera|> meh i cba to fiddle with this, i'll reinstall grub, boot to linux and copy the files over to windows there ;p
<spyman> its only numbers...
<spyman> and now, not appears the dialog box aking the password..
<Minataku> Good, strong passwords have both letters and numbers in them
<Minataku> As for why it's not working, I'm afraid I don't know, sorry
<spyman> I
<spyman> =(
<underdog5004> yay, I'm back
<underdog5004> tamacracka, so, ok, what're you doing?
<tamacracka> underdog, as of now, I have windows xp (ntfs) on my primary master hard drive, which is hda1. My primary slave hard drive is Linux (ext3). I want to format my Windows XP (ntfs) hda1 drive and make it just a storage drive. Because my NTFS hard drive is my Primary Master drive, and my EXT3 hard drive is my Primary Slave drive, if I reformat my NTFS, will I lose my GRUB? And if I do, will I need to install GRUB again? Or not, since
<tamacracka> I want to only use Linux and now windows xp.
<spyman> Could be necessary restart the S.O.? Its necessary restart the linux some times like linux:
<Minataku> The MBR shouldn't be touched by standard formatting (that is, mere partition reassignment)
<Minataku> MEaning that GRUB shouldn't require a reinstall
<underdog5004> tamacracka, ok. Why don't you make your linux drive the master, then boot from the liveCD and run 'grub-install'  <==not sure about command. That should do it, then you can just cfdisk your slave
<Minataku> However if it does, it's easy enough to replace
<Minataku> underdog5004: Not necessary
<underdog5004> ok
<tamacracka> So if i format my HDA1
<Minataku> Just reassign the partition on the primary/master
<tamacracka> I need to make that my primary slave by jumper?
<underdog5004> my bad, Minataku
<Minataku> tamacracka: Negative
<Minataku> This will require no opening the PC
<tamacracka> woohoo
<Minataku> fdisk the hda1
<Minataku> Delete the NTFS partition
<tamacracka> right now?
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> gonna use gparted
<Minataku> Whenever you're ready to
<Minataku> That works too
<Minataku> Then recreate the partiton as a Linux partition
<Minataku> You should be all good to go from there once it's set and you make the filesystem on it
<Minataku> GRUB should remain completely untouched
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> on Gparted
<tamacracka> i right click my ntfs partition
<tamacracka> or my hard drive i should say
<tamacracka> and it only gives me, flag, unmount, and information option
<Minataku> If by some chance it does get cracked up in the process, simply use the LiveCD to reinstall it
<Minataku> Unmount it
<Minataku> If it's mounted you can't work with it
<BluesKaj> tamacracka,.don't you want tosave your windows partition?
<tamacracka> ok unmounted
<tamacracka> hell no
<tamacracka> i want nothin to do with windows
<Minataku> Is there anything important on it?
<tamacracka> nope :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> lol
<tamacracka> i backed it all up to linux :)
<tamacracka> which was pictures lol
<Minataku> Now, delete the partition, and make it a Linux partition
<Minataku> I believe that's fstype 0x81
<Minataku> Though I think gparted is friendlier than what I use
<Minataku> So it should just say "Linux" or whatever
<Minataku> lol
<tamacracka> :)
<tamacracka> yeah
<tamacracka> ok i deleted it
<tamacracka> now remake it? or format it?
<Minataku> Now remake it as a Linux partitio
<Minataku> n
<tamacracka> Create as "primary partition?
<tamacracka> or extended?
<Minataku> Yes
<Minataku> Primary
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> If gparted allows you to make the filesystem from within it, you can do it from there
<tamacracka> yep
<tamacracka> i made it a primary ext file system
<Minataku> I suggest ext3
<tamacracka> yep
<tamacracka> now format?
<Minataku> Tried, true... and journaling
<Minataku> Make the filesystem, yes
<Minataku> Format is a DOS/Windows term ;3
<tamacracka> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<tamacracka> Create Primary Partition #1 (ext3, 149.05 GiB) on /dev/hda
<Minataku> O.o
<Minataku> You are running gparted as root, right?
<tamacracka> yeah i clicked gparted, and put my password in
<Minataku> What the crap...
<Minataku> Is there any extended info on why?
<tamacracka> it's unallocated >.>
<tamacracka> lol
<MidMark> some knows if there are some k3b 1.0rc4 ubuntu package?
<Minataku> tamacracka: This is why I hate GUI tools
<tamacracka> ok i tried it once again
<Minataku> They tend to hide the real errors and just say "It failed" instead of "It failed because..."
<tamacracka> and so far... it's just sittin there lol
<Minataku> Well, it takes a bit to make the filesystem
<LjL> Minataku: well, that's still better than saying "nothing happened", as user translate error messages into
<Minataku> If it's still doing nothing after 60s then it's b0rk3d
<Minataku> (Making the filesystem should really take at most around 5s)
<tamacracka> woioohooo
<tamacracka> i think i got it!
<tamacracka> gonna check
<Minataku> Try and mount it from gparted
<Minataku> If it doesn't scream and die, then yes, you more than likely got it
<Minataku> lol
<tamacracka> wooot
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:LjL] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> it has a folder in there
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tamacracka> called lost and found
<tamacracka> i clicked it
<Minataku> That's normal
<tamacracka> and it says i dont have permission to view it.
<Minataku> That's for fsck
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> now
<tamacracka> my next question
<tamacracka> when i restart
<tamacracka> do i need to make my slave drive
<tamacracka> the bootable drive?
<tamacracka> i assume yes.
<Minataku> When it comes across a filesystem hiccup where a file is there but orphaned (similar to "lost clusters" on a FAT filesystem) it puts it in lost+found
<Minataku> tamacracka: Negative
<Minataku> GRUB is on the primary
<Minataku> So you boot from the primary
<tamacracka> even though i just formatted my primary?
<stdin> MidMark: don't think so, no "official" ones anyway
<Minataku> tamacracka: Indeed
<tamacracka> nice
<tamacracka> i just dont wanna get stuck
<tamacracka> where it says no operating system found
<Minataku> Since GRUB's extended files are all set up pointing to where they are on the Linux partition
<tamacracka> and then i can't log back onto linux lol
<Minataku> tamacracka: You can always boot back in via the LiveCD's GRUB
<tamacracka> oh yeah lol
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> one very last question
<Minataku> I'm 99.9% sure it'll reboot perfectly
<tamacracka> how should i check my permissions on this specific drive?
<tamacracka> to read and write.
<Minataku> tamacracka: Well, I use a fancy-schmancy self-written fstab on my box
<Minataku> So I'm not gonna be of much help to you at that issue
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Perhaps stdin or LjL would like to take this one? XD
<tamacracka> ha
<MidMark> stdin: hope to see 1.0 final in feisty
<tamacracka> gonna attempt to copy a folder onto it
<Minataku> tamacracka: I'm a Gentoo user, quite well-versed in GNU/Linux
<stdin> MidMark: depends if it's stable in time
<Minataku> That's why I told you to use fdisk at first XD
<tamacracka> oh i see
<Minataku> Since that's what I would have been using X3
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> haha
<tamacracka> yeah it's not givin me permission to read/write
<Minataku> I'd also manually make the filesystem with "mke2fs -j /dev/hda1"
<Minataku> XD
<LjL> tamacracka: what kind of filesystem?
<Minataku> Then watch it putt away at placing down the framework
<tamacracka> wxt3 :P
<stdin> ext2/3 permissions are stored in the filesystem
<LjL> stdin: the virtualbox issue with kernel module and permissions was fixed by a reboot btw
<Minataku> tamacracka: It's probably mounted for root
<tamacracka> i just deleted windows and made this new partition into my linux storage hard drive :P
<Minataku> Since you mounted it through gparted as root
<tamacracka> oh tru
<stdin> LjL: yeah, I found that too, nice little app :)
<Minataku> It should if automounted let anyone use it, I believe
<tamacracka> yeah i had to mount it myself
<Minataku> I don't quite know the technical details (or really any details) of Kubuntu's specific implementations
<LjL> stdin: well i seem to find screen redrawing a bit painfully slow compared to vmware though
<tamacracka> i forgot how to give permissions to everyone who uses this pc
<Minataku> tamacracka: You don't
<Minataku> You give them permission only as far as they need
<tamacracka> i dont?
<tamacracka> yeah lol well.. how do i give myself permission? lol
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> LjL: iy can be, and there are a couple of bugs in it, but hey, it's open source :)
<LjL> stdin: sure sure, not complaining
<Minataku> Me, I put myself in all the proper groups and set up things like my fstab so my external drives can be mounted by me as me for me
<tamacracka> User and Group: root
<Minataku> So my externals are all ed/users
<Hoxxin> why did my kubuntu go into text mode? how do i get it back to graphic mode???
<Minataku> With reduced permissions for group
<tamacracka> ah i see... im barely novice on kubuntu
<Minataku> tamacracka: I've been around the block a few times
<Minataku> lol
<tamacracka> aha
<Minataku> I do all my file maintenance via xterm, for example
<Minataku> No GUI file manager
<tamacracka> damn
<tamacracka> basically DOS mode like?
<Minataku> Indeed
<tamacracka> i dont think i'd have the patience lol
<Minataku> tamacracka: It's actually faster and easier
<stdin> CLI is faster IMO
<tamacracka> LjL... when ever you're free can you help me with permissions on my storage hard drive that i just created?
<Minataku> stdin could probably help too
<stdin> tamacracka: it's ext3 yes ?
<tamacracka> That sounds like... a paradox
<tamacracka> yes
<tamacracka> ext3
<Minataku> I'd give it my magic but Kubuntu would probably cry at my ways XD
<stdin> tamacracka: any the problem is only root can right to it ?
<tamacracka> it was ntfs and i just formatted it and created it into primary ext3 filesystem
<tamacracka> yeah user and group: root
<tamacracka> from what my properties tells me
<tamacracka> lol Min
<stdin> tamacracka: try chmoding it
<tamacracka> ?
<tamacracka> type that in terminal?
<manu_> hi
<stdin> tamacracka: yep, time for the term :)
<Minataku> tamacracka: chmod determines who can do what to something
<fdoving> tamacracka: if you remove the fstab entry for it, hal and pmount will pick it up and give you a fancy popup asking you what you want to do when you plug it in.
<Minataku> fdoving: It's internal
<tamacracka> it's not an external drive
<tamacracka> it's internal
<stdin> tamacracka: where is it mounted ?
<manu_> i have a problem with kmix he changed my soudncard without i did anything, i have only one sound"card" a onboard chip realtek97
<tamacracka> hda1
<manu_> and a tvtunter card wchich has a line in chip
<tamacracka> chmod hda1
<tamacracka> ?
<stdin> tamacracka: where is it? /media/hda1?
<Minataku> tamacracka: It has to have a mount point
<fdoving> tamacracka: no, chmod the mountpoint.
<tamacracka> oh ok hold on
<Minataku> That's where in the filesystem you access the root of that filesystem from
<tamacracka>  /media/hda1
<manu_> now i can with my special keys on the keyboard chnge the volume but not of the output, i can only chnage the input of this tv tuner card
<manu_> can you help?
<stdin> tamacracka: try: sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1
<Minataku> WOAH
<Minataku> Slow down there cowboy
<Minataku> 775
<Minataku> rwxrwxr-x
<tamacracka> 777 or 775?
<tamacracka> <,<
<Minataku> 775
<tamacracka> for a fact?
<Minataku> Don't want world having write permissions
<manu_> fdoving: can you help?
<HymnToLife> 700 ftw :p
<tamacracka> wooohoooo
<stdin> Minataku, tamacracka yeah, 755, typed to fast :P
<tamacracka> 755?
<Minataku> stdin: 775 if it's multiuser
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> wait
<tamacracka> hahaha
<Minataku> tamacracka: Are others going to be allowed to use this for storage?
<HymnToLife> tamacracka, 775 and 755 should do the same thing
<tamacracka> 700, 755, 775, 777?
<Alumin> what's the proper way to authenticate to CUPS?  I tried "lppasswd -a myusername", but it's still not accepting that username and password or any of the system usernames and passwords
<stdin> Minataku: I'd say to chgrp it too
<tamacracka> ah ok
<HymnToLife> read-write to you, read-only to everyone else
<fdoving> manu_: sorry, i'm not into volume control keys. :|
<tamacracka> Mina
<tamacracka> there's only one user that logs onto this machine
<Minataku> tamacracka: Oh
<tamacracka> which is i :P
<Alumin> when I say "not accepting", I mean for admin commands at http://localhost:631
<Minataku> Then just make it yours entirely and 755
<tamacracka> woohoo
<tamacracka> cool :)
<manu_> fdoving: ok dowsnt matter, the problem is that this keys control the master volume and this has changed (i dont know why) to the line in of the tv tuner
<tamacracka> what was 777?
<Minataku> That's how my external partitions are, ed owns them since ed is the only user besides root on the machine
<HymnToLife> read-write access to everyone
<manu_> how to get back to the soudn output of my sound chip fdoving?
<manu_> :(
<Minataku> chmod gives an octal value in three groups
<virnik> gn
<tamacracka> oh... i see
<Minataku> First is owner, second is group, third is "everyone else"
<tamacracka> I gotta get me a book on linux <,< hard copy lol
<stdin> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tamacracka> when you say everyone
<Minataku> Within those three are three binary bits
<tamacracka> do you mean
<tamacracka> even on the network?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Anyone who isn't either owner or group member
<fdoving> manu_: do you have the kmix icon in your systray? right-click -> select master channel maybe?
<HymnToLife> Minataku, that sounds lika a nice tongue-twister :p
<Minataku> HymnToLife: lol
<tamacracka> i understand :P
<stdin> tamacracka: "everyone" means anyone who isn't the owner or in the group
<tamacracka> meaning
<Minataku> Anyway, there's a 3-bit binary number for permissions, binary is a weighted-style base-2 system
<tamacracka> they can access it
<tamacracka> without a password
<HymnToLife> no
<tamacracka> or do "anything" to it without a password?
<Minataku> r, read, has a weight of 4
<HymnToLife> they still need to have a user account on the system
<Minataku> w, write, has a weight of 2
<tamacracka> oh ok
<Minataku> x, execute, has a weight of 1
<HymnToLife> or crack their way into it :p
<tamacracka> yeah im the only user :P
<Minataku> For directories, x determines if you can "cd" into it
<tamacracka> they have to crack the start up password lol then the log on password
<Minataku> So unless you don't want anyone going in there, you always have at least 1 on a directory
<tamacracka> understood
<manu_> fdoving: downst help
<manu_> doesnt
<HymnToLife> Minataku, root can still go in a 000-chmodded dir
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Well, root is special
<HymnToLife> root ftw :p
<Minataku> That's why it's use is more-or-less discouraged in Kubuntu
<tamacracka> ha
<Minataku> Since most would use root all the time which is stupid and irresponsible
<Minataku> tamacracka: If you ever come across a command, in a terminal type "man <whatever>"
<HymnToLife> yeah, they could as well use Windows :p
<Minataku> Like "man chmod"
<tamacracka> manual?
<Minataku> Which would probably explain it better than I tried to
<Phlosten> man is your friend
<dope> so what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server?
<fdoving> manu_: then i don't know.
<tamacracka> oh sweet
<tamacracka> i didn't know that
<HymnToLife> dope, ubuntu server has no GUI
<Minataku> Well, change "probably" to "definitely"
<Minataku> Or, in sed script, that's s/probably/definitely/
<dope> oh
<Minataku> But that's a whole different command
<Minataku> XD
<tamacracka> haha
<dope> is fedore better than ubuntu?
<tamacracka> man im happy i no longer need windows
<dope> fedora
<manu_> fdoving: perhps delet all config files?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Thank you for choosing Open Source :D
<mervteck> hey guys
<tamacracka> the only thing that was holdin me back was my portable mp3 player
<manu_> where can i do that fdoving
<tamacracka> but rockbox made a GUI for my mp3 player :)
<Minataku> tamacracka: :D
<tamacracka> and rockbox is linux based :P
<HymnToLife> dope, imo, Ubuntu is a million times better than Fedora
<mervteck> kubuntu is best! XD
<dope> :O
<Minataku> tamacracka: Now, at your own pace, of course, I'd suggest learning the CLI
<tamacracka> CLI?
<HymnToLife> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tamacracka> oh jes
<Minataku> BTW: Don't let anyone (but me) tell you which editor is best... whatever they tell you to use, you use nano
<Minataku> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<tamacracka> thanks :P
<tamacracka> yeah nano is awesome
<tamacracka> i was using kedit
<stdin> whatever you do, don't use vim :P
<tamacracka> "sometimes"
<Minataku> I'm an experienced Linux user and even I hate vi and emacs
<Alumin> bah @ nano
<Minataku> vi requires memorizing a bunch of arcane and asinine commands
<tamacracka> kedit or fedit
<Alumin> let's make an editor that destroys files with long lines!
<Minataku> emacs requires the same PLUS approximately 22 fingers
<tamacracka> lol
<Alumin> we'll call it the pine composer, pico for short
<HymnToLife> Alumin, that's what the -w switch is for...
<Phlosten> Alumin: its more fun that way!
<Alumin> then doing it once wasn't a bad enough idea, let's _clone_ that functionality and call it nano!
<Minataku> -w? I need to alias that
<dope> what's the best way to transfer a bunch of files to another computer?  is there a prefered protocol?
<Alumin> HymnToLife: how about making "destroy the file" not the default behaviour
<stu_> Has anyone ever used Automatix? Is it generally...slow? lol
<HymnToLife> Alumin, I wonder that too
<Minataku> Only thing that pisses me off about nano is the addition of \n
<LjL> !automatix | stu_
<ubotu> stu_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Minataku> lol
<HymnToLife> but that doesn't bother me much
<tamacracka> oh...
<Alumin> if you're going to recommend an editor, recommend a graphical editor
<tamacracka> im gettin rid of automatix <,<
<Alumin> kedit, kate
<HymnToLife> kate ftw
<Alumin> or if it has to be console, joe
<HymnToLife> but honestly
<moparisthebest> kate isn't half bad tbh
<HymnToLife> I don't fancy running kate to edit my fstab
<moparisthebest> why not?
<Alumin> HymnToLife: well, do you want lowest common denominator or don't you?
<dope> how do i know i'm getting the server edition?
<Minataku> If you ask me, the GUI is merely a convience
<Alumin> of what, (k)ubuntu?
<dope> ubuntu
<Minataku> Editing files, CLI
<HymnToLife> dope, if you downloaded an ISO with "server" in its filename
<stdin> dope: if you get the server iso, it's the server edition
<Minataku> IRC Chat, GUI
<HymnToLife> it's the server edition
<Minataku> Web browsing, GUI
<Alumin> dope: it's the same thing, just different package selections
<Minataku> Practically everything else, CLI
<Minataku> lol
<dope> where can i find that
<Minataku> But that's just me X3
<dope> crap nevermind
<Alumin> want -server?  "apt-get --purge remove x-window-system"  :P
<Minataku> Or just remove X from the default runlevel :P
<HymnToLife> Minataku, about the same here, GUI for email too
<Minataku> HymnToLife: I use nothing but web-based email
<HymnToLife> and image processing in GIMP since I'm quite much into photography
<Minataku> I look at... images in a VT using fbi
<Minataku> !fbi
<ubotu> fbi: Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dope> dammit, i was downloading the desktop one again
<HymnToLife> look at them is one thing
<HymnToLife> working on them is another :p
<Minataku> I'd say what kind of images they are but... oh, Jucato isn't here
<Minataku> HymnToLife: True
<Alumin> what, there's no fb version of Gimp? :)
<Minataku> But then using The GIMP to look at porn is overkill
<Minataku> XD
<Alumin> svgagimp!
<Alumin> speaking of console stuff
<Alumin> have any of you guys ever run mplayer in svgalib mode?  is it faster?
<Minataku> Well, it does cut out any overhead caused by the GUI
<Alumin> yeah, my gut feeling is that it would be faster because of that
<Minataku> Since instead of initalizing X11 this and opening X11 that
<Minataku> It just writes everything to VRAM instead
<Alumin> I should try it when I get home
<Alumin> I have a laptop that's just _barely_ able to play movies without lagging
<Minataku> Alumin: Spend some quality time with Rosy Palm and her Five Friends?
<Alumin> Minataku: maybe the six of them will get together in a group and meet your nose :P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Alumin: Sorry XD
<Alumin> I knew there was a comeback there
<Alumin> I just had to find it
<Minataku> rofl
<Alumin> actually, it's not the pr0n that's the problem, it's usually small enough to fit in -cache
<elyon225> How do I prevent my CD drives from displaying an icon on my desktop?  I've tried disabling "Device Icons" through Configure Desktop, but it's still there.
<Minataku> Note, though, I wasn't insulting you with that
<Alumin> it's the (non-pr0n) home movies that actually require disk access
<master_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Alumin: Nice catch, you woulda caught hell if you didn't specify "non-pr0n"
<Minataku> XD
<Alumin> there are certain things you just learn to account for on IRC :p
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Indeed
<dope> anyone notice memory leaks with swiftfox?
<Minataku> Firefox itself is a tad leaky
<Minataku> Just close it every couple of days
<Minataku> It'll clean up it's mess and you can start it again all fresh and clean
<Minataku> Until maybe 5 more days later and you have to do it again
<Minataku> lol
<elyon225> How do I prevent my CD drives from displaying an icon on my desktop?  I've tried disabling "Device Icons" through Configure Desktop, but it's still there.
<Minataku> Linux cleans up after memory leaks, unlike Windows
<Minataku> All memory malloc()'d to a Linux processes is free()'d after the process closes
<hbarrera> hallo
<dope> oh herro
<elyon225> How do I prevent my CD drives from displaying an icon on my desktop?  I've tried disabling "Device Icons" through Configure Desktop, but it's still there.
<gabaryah> i need help after installing ubuntu i'm unable to boot into vista
<elyon225> gabaryah: Stop pirating software and you wouldn't have the problem.
<gabaryah> what are you talking about
<gabaryah> i'm asking for help
<BluesKaj> elyon225, have you tried configging the cdrom drive itself in system menu/storage media
<gabaryah> mentioned nothing about pirating stuf
<chavo> elyon225, you can get vista legally chill out
<gabaryah> exactly
<chavo> gabaryah, were you ever able to dual boot
<gabaryah> it's there while booting up
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Nope... didn't think to.  what is the whole point of KDE's Desktop configuration then?  Because none of the changes made there made any difference.
<SpYmAn> Gente, desativei a barra de ferramentas do Konversation, como habilito denovo??? 0_o
<gabaryah> however when i choose it goes back to grub menu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell SpYmAn about pt | SpYmAn, see the private message from Ubotu
<gabaryah> no first boot
<SpYmAn> sorry.
<LjL> SpYmAn: it's ok, that is the "barra de ferramentas"? the toolbar?
<elyon225> BluesKaj: And right-clicking and choosing Properties doesn't offer anything in the way of desktop icons.
<SpYmAn> isso
<LjL> SpYmAn: Settings / Show toolbars <- if it is
<SpYmAn> Yes
<gabaryah> Vista is on my first partiton /dev/hda2
<gabaryah> Vista is on my first partiton /dev/hda1
<LjL> Impostacaos i guess SpYmAn
<SpYmAn> The menu settings not appears
<LjL> SpYmAn: is the menu in english or portuguese?
<LjL> does the menu appear at all?
<SpYmAn> English
<LjL> SpYmAn: try pressing Ctrl+M
<SpYmAn> THX!
<gabaryah> guess nobody here can help
<gabaryah> :(
<SpYmAn> menu in English = menu Portuguese..
<SpYmAn> ;)
<SpYmAn> thx
<LjL> SpYmAn: you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> gabaryah: i've never used vista, but try pasting your /boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin and i'll have a look
<eegore> Does anyone know how I can have a terminal launch on the right click on the desktop in KDE
<gabaryah> ok thx
<chavo> should be the same as xp dual boot
<eegore> in the menu
<elyon225> eegore: You could create a link to the ~/Desktop and put it on your Desktop.  But as far as adding it to the actual context menu, I'm not sure you can do that.
<gabaryah> http://pastebin.ca/327427
<SpYmAn> LjL, only a doubt... How do you was know what I wront in Portuguese?
<LjL> eegore: would a F key work for you?
<gabaryah> did you get it?
<chavo> yes you can have a custom right clik menu on desktop
<LjL> SpYmAn: i am italian, so i can understand a little
<elyon225> gabaryah: Looks like GRUB is pointing the Vista to load from hda0, which is where GRUB itself is located :)
<chavo> go to Configure Desktop -> Behavior Tab
<SpYmAn> Hummm
<gabaryah> right
<chavo> you can configure what each click does and make a custom menu of apps
<elyon225> chavo: Wow... I never new you could do the custom menus :)  Nice.
<elyon225> chavo: You know how I can get this stupid cdrom icon to stay off my desktop?
<gabaryah> i tried to putting grub on my mbr but my pc won't boot anything upless i use the live cd than select boot from first HD
<elyon225> chavo: Then you most likely overwrote the Vista boot record.
<chavo> elyon225, should be in the same desktop comfigoration window
<eegore> LjL: pardong me?
<chavo> no my vista boot is working gabaryah's isnt
<elyon225> chavo: I know where it SAYS I can configure which device icons appear, but no changed I make there actually do anything.
<chavo> ah
<chavo> I just turned em all off
<elyon225> chavo: Oh, sorry lol... wrong completion.
<LjL> eegore: F1, F2, F3 etc... if one of those keys brought up a console, would it be OK for you?
<gabaryah> ok
<chavo> ok
<elyon225> chavo: I've tried turning them all off too, but it still shows up.
<LjL> i don't know how to add it to the desktop menu eegore, but i can probably do that
<elyon225> gabaryah: \ Then you most likely overwrote the Vista boot record.
<eegore> elyon225: there has to be a file to edit somewhere for the right click on the desktop
<gabaryah> ok i  just installed grub to my MBR
<elyon225> eegore: Did you read what chavo said?
<gabaryah> going to reboot & see what happens
<SpYmAn> LjL, Im new here, and Im loving Linux users, you're very "atencioso"(people that friendly helper).. THX!
<elyon225> gabaryah: Good luck
<gabaryah> i
<gabaryah> ll BEEEE back
<gabaryah> i'LL
<chavo> SpYmAn, that's what Ubuntu/Kubuntu is all about :)
<gabaryah> i can easily fix vista boot
<eegore> chavo: what file has the settings for the right click on the desktop
<gabaryah> ubuntu is what i'm worried about
<elyon225> SpYmAn: Without this channel, there is NO way I'd have gotten Ubuntu up and running.  As it is it still took weeks, but at least it's almost done now lol
<SpYmAn> lol
<elyon225> gabaryah: Did you have Ubuntu installed first?
<gabaryah> no
<gabaryah> i have xp & vista
<gabaryah> than installed ubuntu
<elyon225> eegore: If you right-click your desktop and choose "Configure Desktop" just select the "Behavior" tab.
<eegore> oh by the way is there any reason to go to the newest version of KDE
<elyon225> eegore: Then, at the bottom, it allows you to setup a custom menu for the right-click action.
<elyon225> gabaryah: Well, you can always get back into Ubuntu using the live CD to reinstall GRUB.
<gabaryah> question when i changed my grub from my first ha partition to MBR will it move the older grub?
<elyon225> gabaryah: I would imagine not.  You may end up needing to reinstall Windows (or repair if that's an option)... then reinstall GRUB to the mbr.
<gabaryah> right
<elyon225> gabaryah: You can thank Microsoft for denying the existance of other operating systems and refusing to allow dual booting.
<gabaryah> same thing i'm thinking but after chatting with you i understand why it's not working anymore my mistake was installing grub the same partition Vista was on
<elyon225> gabaryah: Yeah, you don't want to do that when all of Vista's boot information was most likely stored there too.
<gabaryah> thanks elyon225
<elyon225> gabaryah: My pleasure.
<SpYmAn> LjL, What tips you can teach me for Kubuntu?
<crusty> hello! kaffeine do not work anymore....any help??
<LjL> SpYmAn, it really depends a lot on what you use and do... just ask questions when you have them ;)
<dope> i'm tryin to install ssh on a server installation of ubuntu but it keeps asking me to insert the disc.  why won't it just get it off the internet?
<elyon225> SpYmAn: I have some tips that have helped me.  READ, READ, READ to wiki, forums, documentation... and spend a lot of time in here :)
<gabaryah> back
<SpYmAn> ok... =)
<elyon225> Sometimes you'll get answers, sometimes following advice will screw things up.  But hey, you'll learn a lot in the process.
<elyon225> gabaryah: And?
<gabaryah> must be on my vista drive
<elyon225> gabaryah: I'm assuming since you're here that you were unable to boot into Vista... :)
<gabaryah> when i click on vista from grub menu it loops back to grub
<gabaryah> just like before
<elyon225> gabaryah: Yeah, Vista assumes that it's own boot info is at hda0, so it sends you there, only to find the GRUB program and load that again.
<gabaryah> if it wasn't there & i had clicked on vista from grub menu either it would have loaded vista or gave me a error
<Alumin> dope: because your cdrom sources have higher priority than your network sources
#kubuntu 2007-01-25
<gabaryah> alright
<gabaryah> i'll have to use vista
<gabaryah> once it's working than i'll install grub again but use MBR instead
<elyon225> gabaryah: Looks like that may be your only option.
<elyon225> gabaryah: I could be wrong, of course... but that seems the easiest thing to do with little chance of making more problems.
<gabaryah> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<gabaryah> thats what i tried typing
<elyon225> gabaryah: Maybe if Microsoft would put out a LiveCD of Vista, it would be easier to troubleshoot ;)
<gabaryah> or /dev/hd0
<gabaryah> maybe i should try /de/hd0
<elyon225> gabaryah: You're on your own there... I've never manually installed grub
<gabaryah> lol ok
<elyon225> But... it would be /dev/hda0
<gabaryah> right
<elyon225> Alright, well it's time for me to take off... I'll try getting help with my problems later :)
<moparisthebest> can someone help me with an fstab problem?
<elyon225> Seeya... and good luck, gabaryah
<gabaryah> i'll use vista to get back my defaut boot option
<elyon225> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moparisthebest> I installed ex2IFS in windows so I can view my linux partition
<gabaryah> question after i have it working & use ubuntu live cd to install grub will it find vista?
<moparisthebest> and now linux wont boot
<moparisthebest> I think the UUID in fstab has changed, or rather needs to change now that windows changed my drive
<moparisthebest> does anyone know how I would find that value to fix fstab?
<VSpike> moparisthebest: it may not be the best solution, but you could specify manually using the old style /dev/hda1
<Minataku> "Old style"
<Minataku> ?
<moparisthebest> VSpike, Ill show you the line
<Minataku> You mean THE style
<Minataku> lol
<VSpike> yeah :)
<moparisthebest> # /dev/sda1
<moparisthebest> UUID=bb0fb71c-3943-49f9-baa3-7d031ad58c64 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<moparisthebest> thats the 2 lines now
<moparisthebest> can I get rid of the UUID thing ?
* Minataku plugs in his USB thumbdrive and pulls the ROM images he dumped today off of it
<VSpike> the comments suggests you could try:
<VSpike>  /dev/sda1    /    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro    0    1
<moparisthebest> ok, Ill try it, thanks
<moparisthebest> stupid windows...
<VSpike> Thunderbird looks really ugly in KDE... is there a way to sort it out?
<VSpike> Mainly the big clunky fonts
<Minataku> There we go
<VSpike> I hate the Gnome style file dialogs too :/
<Minataku> Nice and fast, all done CLI style
<cpk1> whats wrong with kmail? =D
<Minataku> VSpike: There's some thing to configure GTK stuff
<VSpike> cpk1: I thought about that.. it's for my wife, who was used to thunderbird under windows.
<VSpike> Baby steps
<Minataku> Thankfully, despite their use of GTK, Firefox and Thunderbird kick total ass
<Minataku> VSpike: No further steps needed
<Minataku> Don't switch to crap when you're using gold
<VSpike> :)
<VSpike> I haven't used either enough to comment
<Minataku> Firefox uber alles
<Minataku> AMD-AM27C1024.bin:        BIOS (ia32) ROM Ext. (96*512)
<Minataku> NATIONAL-NM27C010.bin:    BIOS (ia32) ROM Ext. IBM comp. Video (64*512)
<AHinMaine> quick question, what's the equivalent of 'rpm -qf /some/filename' to see in which package a file belongs?
<Alumin> moparisthebest: it's an alternate reference method
<Minataku> Awesome, file(1) identified them
<cpk1> i havent run into any problems with kmail...
<Alumin> you can also do LABEL=/ or such if your volumes have labels
<Minataku> AMD-AM27C512.bin:         BIOS (ia32) ROM Ext. (64*512)
<Minataku> Well, not all of them
<Alumin> but people usually just call them by device name
<VSpike> Minataku: In the KDE System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and fonts, I have use my KDE theme and use my KDE fonts selected
<slyfox> Can someone please help with this error: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2701/amarokerror36pi.jpg
<Minataku> 3 out of 7 but that's pretty good for file(1) being fed BIOS images
<Minataku> lol
<moparisthebest> ok Alumin thanks, I just referenced it by the device name, it should work
<VSpike> cpk1: I'm definitely not convinced by Evolution
<Minataku> VSpike: Hm... weird
<moparisthebest> I can test after this finished compressing...
<slyfox> How do I make it so that russian characters are displayed in Kbuntu - I am a noob
* Minataku pets slyfox 
<Minataku> Slow down there, one problem at a time
<Minataku> lol
<moparisthebest> slyfox, you can apt-get the fonts I believe
<cpk1> i barely used evolution back in the day so i cant comment on that
<ejm> quit petting people!
<Minataku> In this instance, for your sake
<Minataku> ejm: NEVAR
<Minataku> Wait
<Minataku> Why?
<slyfox> moparisthebest: there are so many of them, any idea what ?
<ejm> jk
<Minataku> slyfox: Any
<slyfox> Minataku: pets ?
<m1291> need help to install ftp
<moparisthebest> slyfox, just the russian ones
<ejm> need help installing ati drivers.
<moparisthebest> in about 20 minutes I can look for you :P
<Minataku> slyfox: Yes, pet, like one would pet a cute little kitty or a cute little fox
<Alumin> m1291: apt-get install kftpgrabber
<Minataku> Or similar
<ejm> but I'm sure I'll find it on the wiki.
<slyfox> moparisthebest: will this solve this problem? http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2701/amarokerror36pi.jpg
<Minataku> An SGS M2716 EPROM has 2048 bytes of storage
<Minataku> Today's trivia
<slyfox> Minataku: I should go into Adept and type this in and downlaod it  - "pets"  ?
<Alumin> ejm: ATI distributes their own GUI installer now that you can use
<moparisthebest> it looks like it would slyfox
<Minataku> slyfox: No, no, no
<Minataku> lol
<Alumin> or you can install the fglrx packages
<ejm> ok
<ejm> thanks.
<Alumin> uh
<Minataku> I pet you as in an action, literally as one would a dog or cat
<Minataku> lol
<Alumin> linux-restricted modules
<Alumin> look at that package, it has fglrx
<slyfox> Bleeehhh
<ejm> I'm a suse guy, but I don't have enough RAM to run suse anymore.
<Alumin> or is it linux-modules-restricted
<Minataku> Sorry, I didn't intend to confuse you
<Alumin> something like that
<Minataku> ejm: So you picked a distro with KDE as default? :P
<Alumin> apt-cache search fglrx :p
<ejm> yeah
<ejm> Kde is good,
<Minataku> Not for low-RAM systems
<AHinMaine> Minataku: actually I just switched away from suse 10.2.  The default kde install of ubuntu is using about 150-200MB less ram than suse.
<ejm> I'm going to probably switch to xfce.
<slyfox>  Does anyone know which one is better to use? smbfs ir cifs ?
<Minataku> ejm: If you're not seriously GUI codependent, use a lightweight WM
<Minataku> Like fluxbox, which is one I'm partial to
<VSpike> Minataku: That's wierd. It actually looks OK my login, but chunky on hers.  Our settings are pretty much the same AFAICT.  Anyway, in hers I've forced GT style and 8pt fonts in the GTK appearance, and now it looks fine
<VSpike> Minataku: So problem solved, but kind of odd.
<m1291> how to change to root?
<Alumin> slyfox: samba is an implementation of SMB/CIFS
<Minataku> VSpike: Well, there's two different settings for the two different people
<ejm> Well, I don't know my way around terminals to go full-time Slackware, and gentoo is too much techno stuff for me to handle anymore.
<Alumin> ejm: are you aware of Xubuntu?
<ejm> yeah
<Alumin> k
<slyfox> Alumin: implementation
<ejm> I'm always looking for new distros to try.
<slyfox> Alumin: implementation  ?
<VSpike> Minataku: Yeah, and although we don't use the same styles, both logins had those GTK to use KDE fonts/themes settings, and both had similar styles and fonts for KDE apps.
<Alumin> slyfox: from the "user perspective", SMB and CIFS are the same thing
<VSpike> Minataku: Maybe it is a bug with whichever style she was using.
<Alumin> they're both MS protocols implemented by Samba
<m1291> How do I change to root?
<Minataku> Hm
<TAMACRACKA> :\ I keep tryin to open a program, and it just closes instantly without even opening.
<Minataku> VSpike: That is weird, then
<Alumin> m1291: su, sudo
<Minataku> Perhaps she didn't have access to some fonts or something, I dunno
<Minataku> It's fixed now
<Minataku> lol
<VSpike> lol
<VSpike> yeah
<m1291> ?
<slyfox> Does anyone know hot to automatically mount samba shares in a wireless network? Meaning there must be a delay before it mounts, because I first need to establsih the connection.
<VSpike> Is there any way I can make the menus and dialogs in xmms and other not QT/GTK apps look less 1980's?
<LjL> xmms *is* a GTK app. it's just GTK 1
<TAMACRACKA> is there any way possible i can get my program to open without having to restart my machine?
<VSpike> I know it's a small detail
<VSpike> ljl ah ok .. soz
<LjL> and VSpike, you can change the theme, but they'll never quite look very good
<Minataku> Hey, 1980s looks cool
<VSpike> sometimes
* Minataku is very partial to CDE on Solaris
<Minataku> Or any system where I can get CDE for free with
<Minataku> Motif's look FTW
<slyfox> I want to install cyrillic fonts so that I can display files which have russian names, but when I go to Adept and type cyrillic, I get so many results. I am a confused noob :-( Help
<AHinMaine> anyone skilled with the package commands here?
<ejm> ugh, I can't stand CDE.
<ejm> too 1980s.
<Minataku> I love CDE, 1980s and nothing newer <3
<ejm> even though CDE isn't from the '80s.
<Minataku> Motif is from around then
<ejm> Anyhoo, I need to do some other stuff. Thanks for the bit of help.
<VSpike> I love retro computing but it just looks out of place in KDE
<AHinMaine> ejm:  i haven't looked to see it's available in a repository or anything, but you might give windowmaker a try.  very lightweight, and it's got a very nice configuration tool.
<Minataku> And that's what CDE uses
<ejm> oooh yeah
<ubuntu> hi
<ejm> I forgot--most debian distros have many more packages and GUIs than suse.
<Minataku> Eh... I'm partial to Fluxbox
<ejm> That one too.
<Minataku> Very lightweight, no frills
<ejm> yeah
<VSpike> gnustep was ok
<Minataku> Does what it's supposed to do... manage windows, launch things and stay out of my way
<VSpike> fvwm2
<simbios> kubuntu uses suspend2 for hibernating?
<ejm> oh that reminds me, what do some of you think of debian's fork of firefox/tunderbird?
<Alumin> slyfox: try "apt-cache search cyrillic | grep -i font"
<Alumin> ejm: iceweasel?
<ejm> oh wait, this is kubuntu--no firefox on kubuntu.
<ejm> yes, iceweasel.
<slyfox> Alumin: I get a lot of results, too many
<Alumin> I'm glad the two parties found a way to make it work that satisfied both their needs
<m1291> tried to login with su but password is wrong, how to do?
<ejm> yeah.
<ejm> sudo instead of su
<LjL> Ubotu, tell m1291 about root | m1291, see the private message from Ubotu
<Alumin> a lot of people complain that Debian is being elitist with the iceweasel thing
<Alumin> but
<Minataku> Speaking of old computers I'm in the Lecture/Lab Microprocessors class now, and I used some spare time (gained because I'm good with computers already) to dump a bunch of ROMs from computers I've taken apart
<Minataku> lol
<ejm> well, Debian is a free-software organization.
<Alumin> if you notice, it's the same demographic that complains about the lack of proprietary multimedia codecs and stuff like that
<ejm> wow.
<Alumin> which is the entire point of Debian
<ejm> yeah
<Minataku> Debian sh?ts themselves over anything that doesn't fit their stupid guidelines
<VSpike> The other wierd thing I have is that I tried making some changes in the Login Manager in system settings, but most of them did not work
<Minataku> And come on... "Iceweasel"?
<Alumin> if you want all that stuff installed by default, get Fedora or Mandrake or Lindows or something
<Minataku> Firefox FTW, "Iceweasel" FTL
<Minataku> Alumin: I took a different path
<tamacracka> Minataku!
<ejm> Anyway, I should check my laptop out, see if there's some new kde stuff.
<tamacracka> i restarted my machine
<Alumin> Debian is the Manowar of GNU/Linux distributions
<Minataku> tamacracka: And?
<tamacracka> and it unmounted again
<tamacracka> i got an error
<tamacracka> hold on
<Minataku> tamacracka: The important thing is that I was right and GRUB worked flawlessly
<xsacha> can someone tell me how i get ndiswrapper working for my laptop which has a wireless card? it cant get the internet and i dont have windows
<Minataku> XD
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> yeah but i uh..
<tamacracka> put my back up files back on it
<VSpike> I wonder, what do the free software purists use for advanced 3d graphics work in the way of hardware?
<tamacracka> and uh..
<tamacracka> i really need those files
<xsacha> and got no spare cds
<tamacracka> and it unmounted again
<Minataku> tamacracka: I'm sure the drive is okay
<Minataku> Easily remounted
<tamacracka> i clicked on mount
<Alumin> they don't waver at all, and you know what...when (if?) the day comes that there are free software alternatives for all this stuff, Debian (and its descendants) are going to be the clear best distro
<tamacracka> and it said it can't find an NTFS file
<Minataku> Even if it was an improper shutdown it should be okay, ext3 is pretty strong (not that you should do it all the time)
<tamacracka> should i delete FUSE?
<Minataku> tamacracka: No, no
<Minataku> It must think it's still an NTFS partition
<tamacracka> :\ it still thinks it's an NTFS
<tamacracka> yeah!
<tamacracka> how do i clear this problem?
<Minataku> Find where that thought is stored and change it
<tamacracka> LOL
<tamacracka> keep in mind, im a noob
<Minataku> Stupid autoconfiguration crap, you'd think it'd be smart enough to notice when something is different
<tamacracka> lol right?
<tamacracka> i remember doing somethin in the changelog?
<tamacracka> i forgot what it's called
<Minataku> tamacracka: Keep in mind, I have no clue how Kubuntu manages any of that fancy user-obfuscation crap
<Minataku> lol
<Alumin> personally I like the name iceweasel, it makes me smile
<tamacracka> oh boy
<tamacracka> i dunno what to do at this point.
<Minataku> Easy, keep-the-user-away things tend to obfuscate everything and make real administration difficult
<Minataku> tamacracka: You can mount it manually
<tamacracka> through terminal?
<Minataku> Indeed
<Minataku> Where do you want it?
<tamacracka> mount /media/hda1
<tamacracka> ?
<SpYmAn> SOmebody knows how install counter strike on Kubuntu??
<Minataku> Okay... that directory is owned by you, right?
<tamacracka> yeah should be >.>
<VSpike> Some people should not be allowed email
<Minataku> First... one sec
<tamacracka> lol VSpike
<VSpike> tamacracka: sorry... just receiving really old and not even funny the first time email "jokes" from a relative
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> tamacracka: Type id and tell me what your UID is
<tamacracka> ha
<Alumin> SpYmAn: good luck, Valve games aren't very Linux-friendly these days thanks to Steam
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> It'll probably be something like 1000 but I want to be sure
<genii> Minataku :)
<Minataku> Heya, genii :D
<Alumin> or did they finally make a Linux steam client
<tamacracka> id
<tamacracka> does nothing.
<tamacracka> di?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Aw, damn it >.<
<Minataku> tamacracka: No, it's "id"
<Minataku> I guess Kubuntu doesn't have it
<tamacracka> nope
<tamacracka> nada
<Minataku> One sec
<BluesKaj> VSpike, joke of the day , no doubt , there are some funny ones but most are pretty lame
<Alumin> everything has id
<matt0507> hi guys
<SpYmAn> ok.. thx
<matt0507> is there anyway to play embeded wmv files in firefix?
<tamacracka> ok
<Alumin> tamacracka: what about /usr/bin/id
<tamacracka> type that into terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes matt0507, make sure you have mplayer plugin installed
<Alumin> it's in coreutils, if you don't have it then you've got bigger problems
<Minataku> tamacracka: Yeah, try that
<Alumin> matt0507: check out mozplugger too
<Minataku> Alumin: I don't track what's in where, lol
<tamacracka> uid=1000(tamacracker) gid=1000(tamacracker) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),115(fuse),1000(tamacracker)
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> It was 1000
<BluesKaj> VSpike, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Minataku> tamacracka: "sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<BluesKaj> err sorry matt0507, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Minataku> That SHOULD do it and you SHOULD have access to it as yourself
<Alumin> isn't that the same URL?
<tamacracka> ok
<CSonicGo> weird
<Alumin> oh n/m
<AdamF2> Not too sure how to approach this one, but does anyone know why it's not possible to 'pre-boot' k/x/ubuntu from floppies? It's sad I have to run Slackware on my laptop because I can't boot the cds natively.
<CSonicGo> I'm trying to enter admin mode in control panel but it's just sitting there. :(
<tamacracka> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<tamacracka>        missing codepage or other error
<tamacracka>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tamacracka>        dmesg | tail  or so
<tamacracka> ack >< >< ><
<BluesKaj> Alumin, yes, but the first one was addressed to the wrong person
<Minataku> Crap
<Minataku> tamacracka: "sudo mount -t ext3 -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<Alumin> AdamF2: whether or not your machine can boot CD-ROMs is not an OS issue
<matt0507> thanks guys, im installing mplayer package :)
<Minataku> If that gives the same thing, then something is amiss
<Alumin> oh wait, misunderstood the queation
<Alumin> AdamF2: you can make a grub boot floppy
<wimpies> does anybody know the easies way to use kmail to send large attachments that need to be split up in multiple parts ?
<tamacracka> damn
<Minataku> tamacracka: Something might be interfering
<tamacracka> the stupid FUSE?
<Minataku> "df" and check that it isn't already half-mounted or something
<BluesKaj> use www.yousendit .com , wimpies
<tamacracka> can't i just uninstall it?
<Minataku> tamacracka: If you can disable it, try that
<AdamF2> Alumin: This ancient laptop has a PCMCIA cd-rom drive, and a parallel floppy drive (that it can boot off), slackware permits floppy-boot to load pcmcia drivers and off we go. Be cool if ubuntu did something similar.
<Minataku> It very well could be interfering
<Alumin> isn't fuse providing the NTFS access in the first place?
<tamacracka> oh df
<tamacracka> it's not even listed
<Minataku> Hopefully it didn't corrupt the volume or something... I hate these f?cking obfuscating "make things easier" crap
<Minataku> tamacracka: Okay, so it's not mounted
<tamacracka> oh no
<tamacracka> that's definite.
<tamacracka> not mounted at all
<Minataku> That's okay
<Alumin> since when does fuse obfuscate anything, it's a kernel module
<Minataku> Alumin: No, but Kubuntu's "set it up for you" stuff obfuscates everything
<Alumin> AdamF2: I'd set up grub on a floppy disk and use that, you can boot whatever you want with that
<Minataku> tamacracka: It's not mounted, you can try to fsck it and see if it's still intact
<AdamF2> I'll have to look into that one, thanks for the hint :)
<tamacracka> im scared to uninstall and delete all thse ntfs programs that enabled linux to use the drive >.>
<Alumin> it's easy
<tamacracka> ok
<Alumin> grub
<Minataku> tamacracka: Try "sudo fsck /dev/hda1"
<tamacracka> fsck hda1?
<tamacracka> ok
<Alumin> grub> root(fd0)
<Alumin> grub> install
<Minataku> If all is well it should go through a bunch of crap
<Minataku> Then say some crap
<tamacracka> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<tamacracka> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<tamacracka> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/hda1
<Alumin> I'm not sure if that's exactly it but that's pretty much the procedure
<Minataku> tamacracka: Okay, it's safe
<tamacracka> the grub still believes that windows XP still exists on my machine.
<Minataku> tamacracka: Negative
<Minataku> We need to disable ntfs-3g
<tamacracka> no no when i restarted, it had windows xp on my OS list
<AdamF2> Alumin : I can steal the pcmcia drivers from slackware, possibly? Heh, this is going to keep me entertained all night.
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> tamacracka: That's normal, that's in the menu.lst
<Minataku> It's a defunct entry now
<Alumin> AdamF2: they're both using the Linux kernel, drivers should be the same
<tamacracka> yeah i gotta delete that after i mount my drive lol
<surgy> how do i make numlock turn on when ubuntu starts?
<Minataku> GRUB does no detecting, it's all configured
<surgy> kubuntu*
<Alumin> although you may want to make a note of which one(s) it's using
<tamacracka> understood
* AdamF2 goes to play
<tamacracka> by disabling
<AdamF2> Thanks Alumin
<tamacracka> am i to uninstall it?
<Alumin> AdamF2: sure...good luck
<tamacracka> or delete it off the file?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Uninstall or disable ntfs-3g somehow or just get it to release the drive
<tamacracka> i remember i opened a file with fedit or kate whatever and i had to type into it and save.
<Minataku> It's configured somewhere that this drive is supposed to be NTFS but it isn't anymore
<tamacracka> ok im gonna uninstall it.
<m1291> is there any good site with info how to install different programs
<Minataku> tamacracka: Could always backtrack those instructions
<Minataku> Get ntfs-3g to release the drive
<tamacracka> i dunno how to do that...
<tamacracka> all i know
<tamacracka> is install
<Minataku> !ntfs-3g
<tamacracka> uninstall
<tamacracka> and operate
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<m1291> is there any good site with info how to install different programs?
<tamacracka> k brb
<surgy> minataku: how do i make num lock auto enable at kubuntu start?
<VSpike> I dont get it - when i change settings in the System Settings -> Login Manager, it's like it partially make s the changes but they get overridden by the default Kubuntu login
<Minataku> surgy: I don't know, sorry
<Alumin> surgy: are you going straight into X when you boot?
<surgy> minataku: np
<Alumin> cause if you only need it on for X, just apt-get install numlockx
<surgy> alumin: yes automaticly
<VSpike> Like if I set wallpaper, I see it for a moment, then I see the standard kubuntu blue... then after putting in user/pass, I see it again briefly before the standard splash kicks in.
<surgy> alumin: and it configures itself on boot?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Remember, uninstalling ntfs-3g or whatever won't really affect anything because the drive isn't NTFS anymore
<surgy> alumin: on install that is
<Alumin> surgy: depends on your definition of boot :)
<VSpike> And if I enable the userlist, I don't see it.  But turning on autocompletion seems to have an effect.
<VSpike> Very strange!
<Alumin> techinically no, only when X starts
<Alumin> but for most people these days, those things are interchangeable
<Alumin> now that all these colored pixels are all the rage
<Minataku> Technically bootup is only the bootstrap procedure, which is initiated by the BIOS whose code is run by the CPU from it's reset state
<tamacracka> ><
<surgy> alumin: well it was a miss type: what i ment was is that numlockx configures itself automaticly without commands issued when aptitude installs it?
<Minataku> After GRUB loads, bootup is over
<tamacracka> Mina... i dunno what to do guy.
<tamacracka> if i retrace my steps
<BluesKaj> oh, that reminds me is there a capsunlock utility for (k)ubuntu ?
<tamacracka> all im doin is uninstalling and deleting the file.
<Alumin> surgy: I would assume so, I haven't used it myself
<Minataku> tamacracka: I can't imagine why forcing the fs type didn't work
<surgy> alumin: kewl ill check it out thanks for the info
<Minataku> tamacracka: Look in /etc/fstab for an entry for it
<tamacracka> i dunno man
<tamacracka> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tamacracka> ?
<slyfox> This is so annoying. Anyone knows how to make back and formward mouse buttons work n Knqueror ?
<Minataku> What? No
<Minataku> tamacracka: Open a terminal and "cat /etc/fstab"
<tamacracka> or gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<tamacracka> ok
<moparisthebest> when I try to boot kubuntu, in recovery mode, it hangs on 'Begin: Waiting for root filesystem'
<Minataku> Well, we're just looking ATM
<moparisthebest> the problem started when I installed ext2ifs in windows
<Minataku> If it's done by UUID I'm gonna cry
<Alumin> surgy: if you need it in console too, check out console-tools and/or kbd
<moparisthebest> fstab is done by uuid
<warbisshop> is there any kubuntu that has tie to listen to my problem ?
<surgy> alumin: will do thanks again
* Minataku cries
<moparisthebest> its the first thing I checked when I had a problem
<warbisshop> kubuntu person that has time *
<Minataku> F?ck you, *buntu, f?ck you *cries*
* Minataku sighs and collects himself
<tamacracka> Mina
<tamacracka> http://pastebin.com/866626
<Minataku> Well, I may still figure it out
<warbisshop> i'm using a laptop and an x700 mobility graphics card. but i cant get into my graphical shell
<Minataku> AH HA
<warbisshop> can anyone aid me ?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Kill that last line
<Minataku> Use your GUI editor and wipe out that line at the bottom
<tamacracka> what last line?
<tamacracka> how do i kill it?
<tamacracka> lol
<Minataku> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,users,auto,rw, 0
<tamacracka> delete it?
<Minataku> Open it an editor and backspace it all out
<Minataku> Yes
<tamacracka> woohoo ok
<Minataku> Get rid of it then save
<warbisshop> i'm using a laptop and an x700 mobility graphics card. but i cant get into my graphical shell. Is anyone free to help me ?
<moparisthebest> when I try to boot kubuntu, in recovery mode, it hangs on 'Begin: Waiting for root filesystem', the problem started when I installed ext2ifs in windows, is there any way to fix it?
<moparisthebest> I already edited fstab to not go by UUID
<moparisthebest> it didnt change anything :/
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> after deleted and saved
<tamacracka> shall i restart x?
<Minataku> No
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> Now type "sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<AHinMaine> anyone skilled with package commands?
<m1291> tried to install gftp but can't find the file, how to do?
<CSonicGo> anyone know why I can't seem to format floppies or read a floppy disk at all?
<tamacracka> Minataku
<tamacracka> same error as before
<Minataku> F?CK
<Minataku> Now type "sudo mount -o uid=1000 -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<Minataku> If that gives the same damn error "cat /etc/fstab" and make sure it didn't put that damn line back
<tamacracka> ><
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> please forgive me for this guys
<tamacracka> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<tamacracka> #
<tamacracka> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Minataku> No, nonononon >.<
<tamacracka> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<tamacracka> # /dev/hdb1
<tamacracka> UUID=616a713b-9e57-4e8d-ad30-53179d5db719 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<tamacracka> # /dev/hdb5
<tamacracka> UUID=e21d46cf-a0b7-4a98-8673-e11c0f4014f3 none            swap    sw              0       0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tamacracka> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<tamacracka> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<tamacracka> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$
<tamacracka> ><
<tamacracka> sorry
<tamacracka> im being lazy with pastebin
<tamacracka> i wont do it again
<LjL> can't you just use the stupid pastebin?
<tamacracka> yeah i will
<LjL> you better not
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tamacracka> sorry
<Minataku> Well, it's not back, so there's that
<Minataku> Aaargh
<Minataku> tamacracka: You don't need ntfs-3g anymore
<Minataku> Uninstall it... with a vengeance
<Minataku> That is, do it properly but angrily
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> i am right now lol
<Minataku> After that you'll probably need to reboot since this seems like one of those Windows-style pieces of crap
<tamacracka> lol
<moparisthebest> Minataku, you seem familiar with fstab, have any idea what my problem is?
<tamacracka> im gonna restart X
<Minataku> tamacracka: Natch
<tamacracka> brb
<Minataku> The GUI isn't tied to the OS
<Minataku> You have to restart the whole computer
<tamacracka> oh ok
<tamacracka> ill do the whole machine
<LjL> hardly ever *have* to restart...
<moparisthebest> I cant even get into linux :(
<Minataku> LjL: When you're using crap like ntfs-3g and other bull you do
<m1291> tried to open a file in shell with gedit but it don't work. wich text editor is it in kubuntu?
<Minataku> moparisthebest: What was yours?
<moparisthebest> when I try to boot kubuntu, in recovery mode, it hangs on 'Begin: Waiting for root filesystem', the problem started when I installed ext2ifs in windows, is there any way to fix it?
<moparisthebest> I already edited fstab to not go by UUID
<LjL> Minataku: i see :)
<Minataku> LjL: At least I assume, it seems like the situation warrants a restart to flush all that sh?t away
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Last time I had that, I never managed to fix it
<CSonicGo> Hey, is there any kind of GUI interface where I can check Hard disks and other media, fix errors and mount/unmount drives?
<LjL> Minataku: i'll grant that it's often less of a headache to restart than to find out what the problem is ;)
<Minataku> It was a Debian install that exploded its own initramfs
<moparisthebest> eww, thats not good Minataku
<Minataku> LjL: Well, in this case the problem was known, some stupid crap was forcing everything to think that this one partition was NTFS and nothing else
<Minataku> God forbid we know better than the stupid-ass NTFS driver crap
<LjL> Minataku: rmmod?
<moparisthebest> is there any way to reinstall kubuntu but not overwrite my /home/ directory?
<Minataku> LjL: Can't be trusted, especially on prebuilt kernels
<LjL> moparisthebest: yeah, using the alternate CD and doing a bit of manual work
<moparisthebest> hmm, ok, thats the last thing I wanted to do, but if I have to...
<Minataku> Removing modules could be disabled, it may require a force which could also be disabled and even if it isn't it's not good to tear sh?t out of the kernel like that
<Minataku> Which is why force-removing a module will taint the running kernel
<tamacracka> Mina
<Minataku> Please have good news
<tamacracka> now the hard drive icon is  a folder icon lol
<Minataku> Click it
<Minataku> See what happens
<tamacracka> nothing
<Minataku> If there's stuff inside then we all win
<Minataku> Well, open it up
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> nothing
<tamacracka> nothin's in it
<Minataku> Aaaarrgh
<tamacracka> it's unmounted
<tamacracka> i even checked with gparted
<Minataku> tamacracka: Oh
<Minataku> Mount it then
<tamacracka> idid
<tamacracka> error
<Minataku> @!$%$@!$@
<tamacracka> the same ol error
<Minataku> Check fstab
<Minataku> Make sure it's not "ntfs-3g" again
<Minataku> If it's not, fsck it, "sudo fsck /dev/hda1"
<tamacracka> http://pastebin.com/866637
<tamacracka> isn't..
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> fsck it
<tamacracka> hda1 supposed to be in there?
<Minataku> tamacracka: Only if it's done automatically
<tamacracka> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<tamacracka> e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<tamacracka> /dev/hda1: recovering journal
<Minataku> GOOD, let it run
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> It looks like the fs is intact, I just wanted to be positive on that, though
<tamacracka>  /dev/hda1: clean, 1353/19546112 files, 4116575/39072080 blocks
<Minataku> EXCELLENT
<tamacracka> lol
<Minataku> It's intact, the fault isn't the filesystem
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> Okay
<CSonicGo> ok how do I mount a device
<CSonicGo> I'm tired of hearing /fstab/ or whatever
<CSonicGo> what do I do :(
<Minataku> Once again... "sudo mount -t ext3 -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<tamacracka> nah man
<Minataku> If it fails, something is still forcing mount to think it's NTFS
<tamacracka> failed
<Minataku> Type "dmesg | tail" and pastebin it
<Minataku> I want to see just how damn retarded your kernel is
<Minataku> XD
<tamacracka> lol
<CSonicGo> can anyone help me please?
<andre_> can someone point to a good howto to get my 5.1 surround working (using an nvidia onboard soundcard)
<tamacracka> http://pastebin.com/866641
<Minataku> Okay, I'm a dumbass and should have asked for this long ago
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Just do... "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<tamacracka> lol
<Minataku> Yeah, I feel incredibly stupid right now... ext3 has no uid= option
<tamacracka> Mina
<tamacracka> lol
<Minataku> Oh, well, nobody's perfect
<tamacracka> maybe you should uh...
<tamacracka> take a nap?
<tamacracka> LOL
<tamacracka> that's all i had to do LOL
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> And you as a normal user have access and everythig?
<tamacracka> im checkin right now :P
<Minataku> Read/Write/Execute/Crap all over it
<Minataku> etc
<Minataku> XD
<tamacracka> oh crappy crap
<tamacracka> the files are missing.
<tamacracka> ><
<tamacracka> uh
<tamacracka> or not..
<tamacracka> wtf
<Minataku> lol?
<tamacracka> they uh.. reappeared
<tamacracka> <,<
<juano__> tamacracka: what u need to do?
<Minataku> Probably the GUI doing something
<tamacracka> wooohoo
<tamacracka> juano everything's good now :P
<tamacracka> Mina
<tamacracka> one last thing
<Minataku> tamacracka: Got proper permissions and everything?
<tamacracka> how do i delete windows xp off my Grub List lol
<tamacracka> yes sir
<Minataku> tamacracka: YAY!
* Minataku wins
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry to drag you through so much when it was really just my dumbass mistake XD
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> haha
<juano__> tamacracka: go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment all the lines refering to your windows partition
<warbisshop> does anyone have a good how to get the xserver to work
<juano__> tamacracka: thats how u get windows of the menu in grub
<tamacracka> so i should gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Minataku> tamacracka: I forgot that mount pukes all that scary crap for EVERY error
<warbisshop> when you use an Ati mobility card
<Minataku> tamacracka: Yeah, just pastebin that
<tamacracka> ok :P
<Minataku> I'll repaste the fixed file
<rubio> alguien q hable espaol????
<Minataku> Don't worry, I'll do this one right the first tie
<Minataku> I promise
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> !es | rubio
<ubotu> rubio: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rickympl> hi
<Minataku> I edit my menu.lst every time I install a new kernel
<Minataku> I manually set up the entry for the new kernel, no automatic crap
<LjL> ...
<rickympl> anyone know how to have the kde menu sorted alphabetically, right now i have a menu, with no type of sort, a great mess
<Minataku> make all && make modules_install && make install
<tamacracka> http://pastebin.com/866642
<Minataku> Then I go and edit menu.lst
<elyon225> What does it mean when a program crashes when receiving "Signal 11"?
<tamacracka> it's all the way in the bottom
<Minataku> tamacracka: http://pastebin.com/866644
<Minataku> Yeah
<tamacracka> copy that
<tamacracka> replace with what i have?
<Minataku> You'll see what I changed, the line from "title "Other Operating Systems"" and down, put #s before them all
<Minataku> tamacracka: Or # out that crap at the bottom yourself
<Minataku> elyon225: Signal 11 is SIGSEGV; Segmentation Violation
<tamacracka> aha
<tamacracka> i see :)
<AdamF2> Alumin : As I already have GRUB on here, can I not just make the changes to boot the 'netboot' kernel / initrd for Kubuntu and go from there ? Stab in the dark.
<Minataku> The program tried to access memory that didn't belong to it
<elyon225> Minataku: So that would be a bug I can't fix myself without changing code, right?
<Minataku> It's a fault in the program due (pretty much always) to the code
<Minataku> elyon225: Pretty much, that or b?tch at whoever wrote it
<elyon225> hmm... wonder how anyone plays this game, then :)
<elyon225> Well, I'd hate to b!tch at someone for providing a free game... even if it doesn't work ;)
<Minataku> It can also be caused by system implementation details
<Minataku> Usually the packages will work everywhere
<Minataku> Sometimes though they'll fail for some reason or another
<elyon225> I got this from getdeb.com
<tamacracka> Mina... shouldn't i do the "other operating systems" title as well?
<tamacracka> the #
<Minataku> tamacracka: Didn't I # those lines too?
<slyfox> Is there anyone here that knows somehting about AUTOFS ? Please.
<Minataku> Well, if I didn't then you do it
<Minataku> XD
<rickympl> anyone know how to have the kde menu sorted alphabetically, right now i have a menu, with no type of sort, a great mess
<moparisthebest> ok, Im on the kubuntu live cd now, how can I mount my harddrive to allow write access?
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> yes you did
<moparisthebest> I figured out how to mount it but its not writeable
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Unmount it first
<moparisthebest> done
<tamacracka> brb gonna restart my machine :P
<elyon225> rickympl: You can change the order of all the menu items by Right-Clicking on the menu, and selecting "Menu Editor"
<Minataku> tamacracka: Not necessary
<tamacracka> i just wanna see :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Okay
<tamacracka> <- perfectionist
<moparisthebest> now what Minataku? :)
<Minataku> WAIT
<tamacracka> ok
<Minataku> tamacracka:
<tamacracka> yeah?
<Minataku> In fstab
<tamacracka> lol
<jamrs> question
<jamrs> when does logrotate do its thing
<jamrs> i have specified how often in the logrotate.conf file
<Minataku> tamacracka: Add: "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 auto auto 0 0" at the end
<tamacracka> hda1 is still not listed on fstab
<jamrs> but i am wondering if its like, every friday at midnight or on thursday at 3pm
<tamacracka> oh ok <,<
<elyon225> rickympl: Unfortunately I don't see any possible way to alphabetize the menu automatically.
<Minataku> tamacracka: That will (should) automagically mount it on boot
<rickympl> elyon225, so i have to manually change the order of the menu?
<elyon225> rickympl: Nothing like the Windows handy "Sort by Name" option.
<Minataku> Change that first auto to ext3 if you like, it's not necessary though
<rickympl> elyon225, dats just weird, it should b available
<elyon225> rickympl: I completely agree... and it may, but if it does, it isn't in the logical location.
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Tell me the device name, where it's supposed to be mounted and what filesystem it is
<elyon225> rickympl: We should write the KDE team and ask what the heck is wrong with them ;)
<dope> how do i make an executable shell script file that'll open a terminal
<rickympl> elyon225, know where the menu info or config file is, with all the data for the menu?
<elyon225> rickympl: No idea... sorry.
<tamacracka>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1                      ext3 auto  0       0
<tamacracka> ^ like that
<Minataku> Exactly like that
<moparisthebest> Minataku: ext3, /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/hd
<tamacracka> or add ext3, auto ?
<tamacracka> add comma?
<Minataku> tamacracka: You've got it perfect
<tamacracka> ok
<moparisthebest> Minataku: before I ran 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/hd'
<rickympl> elyon225, thx
<moparisthebest> but it wouldnt let me write to it
<rickympl> dats a bummer
<Minataku> moparisthebest: add -o rw
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> brb
<FunnyMan3595> Is there a KDE equivalent to gnome-open?  (Opens a file with the default program, e.g. evince for pdfs)
<genii> See you all later :)
<elyon225> rickympl: You may want to look in ~/.kde/share/config, though... Chances are you'll find that config file there.
<Minataku> moparisthebest: If that fails then... something... I dunno XD
<moparisthebest> it still wont let me write to it Minataku :/
<moparisthebest> where do I add the -o?
<moparisthebest> sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/hd
<moparisthebest> thats what I have so far
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> That should do it
<Minataku> If not, what's the error?
<moparisthebest> it wont let me write to it
<moparisthebest> with kate
<rickympl> elyon225, doesnt look like it
<Minataku> It's probably a permission issue
<elyon225> rickympl: Eh... sorry then.
<elyon225> Was worth a shot :)
<rickympl> elyon225, im thinking ~/.config/menus maybe
<Minataku> I think I'm out of help for the night >.<
<Minataku> lol
* Rob-West is going for now
<flake> hola
<faked_> any time I try to play an embedded audio file on firefox, MPlayer won't play it. It says "PLaying URL *suchandsuch*", then "BUffering", then "Stopped"
<faked_> but it never plays, anyone know what Ic an do?
<dataman> hello
<dataman> welcome dataman new user of ubuntu
<Kr4t05> I can't get Amarok to play mp3... Even though I have libxine-extracodecs installed, along with a few other restricted codecs.
<dataman> i m sorry i don t know i m a beginner
<Kr4t05> dataman: I wasn't asking you directly. :)
<dataman> can i read wmv with kbuntu?
<dataman> lol ok
<Kr4t05> !restricted | dataman
<ubotu> dataman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dataman> thank you i will check now
<sleepy745> welcome dataman!
<faked_> any time I try to play an embedded audio file on firefox, MPlayer won't play it. It says "PLaying URL *suchandsuch*", then "BUffering", then "Stopped"
<mervteck> hey guys
<faked_> but it never plays, anyone know what I can do?
<Rob-West> does anyone have a video card they dont need Nvidia AGP prefered
<dataman> do you use kaffeine for media player?
<faked_> me? No, MPlayer
<manchicken> Mmm... kaffeine...
<Kr4t05> dataman: For movies, yes
<dataman> what is the best in your mind?
<dataman> ok
<manchicken> I prefer Kaffeine to mplayer, but many folks seem to disagree with me.
<mervteck> anyone use nvidia drivers for kubuntu ?
<dataman> can i run my kbuntu as a server for my other laptop?
<yuriy> hmm the smart playlists in amarok just stopped working...
<Kr4t05> dataman: If you want to play some strangly encoded things, you should install VLC
<manchicken> dataman: I have a kubuntu server and a kubuntu laptop.
<mervteck> yeahh vlc is the best
<dataman> sure
<dataman> VLC is the best on windows too
<dataman> hmm
<dataman> but i dont  know how install a package for the moment
<dataman> but i will find
<Kr4t05> dataman: Just go to the menu and find Adept.
<dataman> really i m a little lost i m from windows communauty
<dataman> adept
<manchicken> I'm sorry to hear that.
<Kr4t05> That will show you a list of all the packages you can install.
<faked_> dataman I was once(and kinda still am) in your shoes, trust me it takes a while to get used to >_>
<dataman> lol yeah it s a package manager
<dataman> lol
<bobleny> Can someone help me? Almost everytime I try to turn of my computer it hangs. I go to the menu, tell it to shut off, and then the screen goes black and thats it. It just sits there... What should I do?
<sleepy745> I have that problem too sometimes
<bobleny> Well, it is like a religion for my computer....
<bobleny> I have no problem with my windows
<dataman> in your mind.... i need to install since the begining for a new version of ubuntu or i can update mine now?
<Minataku> bobleny: Well, does Linux complain about unclean filesystems when you reboot?
<dataman> i m on kbuntu 6.06 for the moment
<easytiger> what happened to the fstab... why are all my devices replaced with UID=2347623576205762 crap
<bobleny> IDK.... When will it say this?
<easytiger> thats not very user friendly
<Minataku> bobleny: Don't worry
<Minataku> You'd know if it was fscking every time
<Minataku> It's not a short process
<sparr> what version of kde is on the kubuntu edgy cd?
<Minataku> bobleny: Your computer just isn't getting the proper shutdown command to the PSU, I think
<bobleny> How do I check?
<Minataku> Is there a load of clicking and ticking before it goes dark?
<Minataku> Or shortly after?
<manchicken> Minataku: bobleny and I hit this issue a while ago, and he's not running proprietary drivers, no kern.log info, no messages log info.  Complete mystery.
<dataman> i don t know
<bobleny> none that I know of
<faked_> any time I try to play an embedded audio file on firefox, MPlayer won't play it. It says "PLaying URL *suchandsuch*", then "BUffering", then "Stopped"
<Minataku> manchicken: Hm
<faked_> can anyone help?
<manchicken> sparr: I believe it's 3.5.2.  Not sure.
* manchicken could be completely wrong on that.
<Minataku> Well, if Linux isn't complaining that his root filesystem is insanely broken then Linux _IS_ shutting down
<Minataku> In which case then everything but the ACPI command to power off is working properly and there's no serious issue
<bobleny> ?
<manchicken> Could be.
<Minataku> bobleny: fsck, or filesystem check is usually run if the filesystem isn't unmounted cleanly
<manchicken> Could be a non-standard, proprietary BIOS thingy.
<Minataku> Unmounting cleanly is part of shutdown
<bobleny> yeah, I get that when I have to hold the power button to turn it off.
<Minataku> If your computer isn't fscking the root fs every time you boot back into Linux (you'd know when it does this, it takes a couple minutes) then you're fine
<Minataku> bobleny: Unfortunately beyond filing a bug against your BIOS, that's what you have to do
<bobleny> Huh?
<snowrichard> got a 403 error for libc6.  I'll try updating my package list
<Minataku> For some reason ACPI isn't getting/honoring the command to power down
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else have the problem where Amarok keeps asking to isntall MP3 support, even though you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Minataku> Linux is properly shutting down, but something is not getting the power down command to ACPI
<Minataku> In short, there's not really anything you can do
<snowrichard> its ok now, upgrading libc6
<bobleny> Well, can I tell the acp thingy manually, or use a diffrent script to shut the computer down?
<Minataku> bobleny: Negative, the power down command is the last thing done in shutdown and the kernel does it
<snowrichard> once its halted you can use the power switch
<bxnp> hi i am back
<snowrichard> hi bxnp
<bobleny> There has got to be a reason for it doing this? I find it difficulte to belive that this is happening at random.
<bxnp> anyway could somebody tell me what non-contigious inodes are
<bxnp> i see that somethimes when i boot
<bobleny> Is there a way to look for a patern of some sort that is causeing the problem?
<Minataku> bobleny: Actually, it's completely possible for it to happen at random in this case
<bobleny> How so?
<Minataku> It's just something weird between the kernel and ACPI
<Minataku> bxnp: Do you use shutdown or power switch?
<bxnp> well i use the shutdown menu in kde
<Minataku> bxnp: Well, non-contiguious inodes indicates a fault in the filesystem
<bobleny> kmenu -> Log Out... -> Turn Off Computer
<bxnp> but somethimes in the beginning some program let my kubuntu crash and then i use the power button Minataku
<Minataku> bxnp: There ya go
<bxnp> oke Minataku how can i solve this
<bxnp> i mean correct this
<Minataku> bxnp: Figure out what's crashing and cure it or don't use it anymore
<Minataku> lol
<bxnp> i already have
<bxnp> i dont use that program anymore
<bxnp> but still have non contiguous inodes
<Minataku> Okay, then the fact that you're seeing complaints about "non-contiguious inodes" means that fsck is running and found them
<Minataku> It should have fixed them in the same swipe
<bobleny> Why is it doing it more frequentlly though? It wasn't even doing this at first. Now it is almost every time I try to turn the thing off
<Minataku> Unless Kubuntu does something stupid
<bxnp> but i see everytime the same percentage
<Minataku> bobleny: I have no idea, perhaps your BIOS is stupid
<bxnp> 6.2 procent
<Minataku> bxnp: Doh
<bxnp> its not repairing anything
<simbios> I bought a dvdrw today, the HD was connected to ide1, I switched it to ide2 and put the dvd unit to ide1... then when booting I got : "unable to read partition table" and many "Drive Seek error" or something like that... so I switched back the HD to ide1 and... got the same error
<Minataku> I'm thinking of the wrong thing, sorry
<Tonren> KDE LiveJournal client.  Go!
<bobleny> Well, It is a compaq...
<Minataku> bxnp: It's just informational
<Minataku> It's a measure of something-or-other
<Minataku> I think it's filesystem fragmentation
<bobleny> Is turning my computer off inproperlly all the time going to hurt something?
<bxnp> but 6.2 procent of my file system seems a lot
<Minataku> But I could be completely wrong on that
<bxnp> fragmentation i heard that linux did not fragmentate
<Minataku> bobleny: It's shutting down properly
<slyfox> Help ! You know how you have Fn keys on your laptop - for brightness control ? My brightness is very low, how do i make it brighter? Fn+Brigtness does not work !
<Minataku> bobleny: It's just not turning itself off
<Minataku> bobleny: So no, there's no danger in manually turning it off
<Minataku> bxnp: All filesystems have fragmentatio
<Minataku> n
<bobleny> Really, then what is the kubuntu screen thingy for?
<Minataku> It's just not as big a problem in Linux like it is in Windows
<simbios> I shuted down the PC with the hibernate function...
<Minataku> bobleny: It's SUPPOSED to end in turning off
<bxnp> oke but if so there should be a program to defragment the hd
<Minataku> But on some systems it fails
<Minataku> !defrag
<dataman> arg i can t read wmv video
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<mervteck> hey guys i need help
<Minataku> Bullplop
<bxnp> but if you look for it you cant find a program
<bobleny> Ok.. As long as my box to go boomb!
<bobleny> I go turn it off and see what happens... lol
<Minataku> bobleny: Nah, if it's not fscking the root fs every time you boot into Linux it shutdown properly
<mervteck> im running this tutorial on how to install nvidia drivers properly but when i try to save the modified disabled modules file i get this
<mervteck> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common.
<mervteck> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<dataman> can t find wmvdmod.dll
<Minataku> Which means that it just didn't turn off
<bxnp> brb
<Tonren> No one knows of a good LJ client for KDE?
<Minataku> mervteck: You have to be root to do things in /etc
<bobleny> Well. what is fscking though, is that the white text that shows up before the Kubuntu splash screen?
<Minataku> bobleny: fsck is FileSystem ChecK
<mervteck> well they wont launch properly through with konsole sudo command
<mervteck> it errors out
<bobleny> Ok, I will look for some sort of checking...
<Minataku> If it doesn't stop at boot and make a lot of HDD activity and output stuff about the HDD then it's not doing it
<Minataku> mervteck: Unfortunately I don't know how to do that so I can't help you with it
* Ropechoborra Volver, y sere kalzones 
<mervteck> i got it to work nvm brb gotta go console only
<bobleny> Well, I didnt see any fck thingy...
<crazy_bus> How do you load a subtitle file in Kaffeine?
<moparisthebest> can't qtparted be used to format partitions?
<Alarm> hello in the kde-look.org , section "Themes" those themes listed are only for the login screen or also after loging into kde ?
<moparisthebest> I thought that was the purpose of it
<moparisthebest> how do I format a new harddrive with ext3?
<moparisthebest> qtparted appears to do it, but actually does nothing
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Device name?
<Alarm> actually what i am searching is to change the the kde look , not just the splash screen (with a theme, not beryl)
<moparisthebest> /dev/sda
<Minataku> sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda
<Minataku> Though are you sure you don't want to partition it first?
<moparisthebest> I would rather have 1 big partition
<moparisthebest> is that what that command does?
<Minataku> You CAN make a filesystem on the raw device but it's best to make a partition table with the one large partiton
<Minataku> *partition
<moparisthebest> ok, how would I do that then?
<surgy> hello
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Use qtparted and make said single large partition
<moparisthebest> ok, done
<Minataku> After that, it'll probably be /dev/sda1
<moparisthebest> and then run: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
<moparisthebest> ?
<Minataku> Indeed
<moparisthebest> Minataku, Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<moparisthebest> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<moparisthebest> in qtparted it is showing up as /dev/sda-1
<surgy> what is the bash command for creating a file?
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Well, write the partition table if you haven't already and close out qtparted
<elyon225> Hey, does anyone here run Rigs of Rails in Kubuntu?  Mine is crashing, just looking for a little help.
<surgy> elyon225: what is rigs of rails? got a link?
<moparisthebest> it still says the same thing Minataku
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Look in /dev, "ls /dev/sda*"
<Minataku> Don't paste it here
<elyon225> surgy: http://rigsofrails.blogspot.com
<elyon225> oops
<surgy> yea that one is broken
<elyon225> surgy: http://rigsofrods.blogspot.com
<elyon225> It's Rigs of Rods, not rails... I was thinking Ruby on Rails ;)
<moparisthebest> Minataku, all that shows up is '/dev/sda'
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Okay, it needs to be updated, is this an external drive?
<surgy> can someone tell me how to create a file from the term?
<moparisthebest> no Minataku
<moparisthebest> SATA
<moparisthebest> Minataku, qtparted allowed me to format it as well, but when you close it and reopen it its back to normal
<mervteck> WOOT WOOT I GOT MY DRIVERS TO WORK!
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Aaargh... uh... crap...
<icex> hello
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Reboot, that's all I can think of
<moparisthebest> ok
<moparisthebest> brb
<mervteck> one small step for me, one giant leep from gettting away from being noob
<Minataku> surgy: A text file or something?
<Minataku> There's no "New File" from the shell
<surgy> minataku: savage is missing a file called "scripts.log" i thought i could just add it and it whould work
<Minataku> Oh
<surgy> minataku: whould it be "touch scripts.log" ?
<Minataku> Well, I guess you could test that by typing "cat /dev/null > scripts.log"
<dokter-eko> ada yg dari Indonesia
<surgy> minataku: what whould that do?
<Minataku> Which puts nothing into a file named "scripts.log"
<dokter-eko> joined the room
<Minataku> Reading /dev/null returns an immediate EOF (End Of File)
<Minataku> That commands reads /dev/null and puts the contents into the file "scripts.log"
<Minataku> So that command effectively creates a 0 byte file named "scripts.log"
<surgy> minataku: ok but i should be in the savage directory when doing this right?
<Minataku> surgy: Yes, whereever it expects this file to be
<surgy> ok ill try it thnx
<dataman> i m sorry
<surgy> minataku: that command should be sudo? so that savage has permision to write to it?
<MotorCityMadMan> !kweather
<dataman> any one can helpp me abtou video
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1213 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<dataman> i m trying commant sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dataman> and he can t find
<andre> Hey there everyone
<crazy_bus> My brother really wants to play msn messenger games with me.  Is there any online card games that work cross platform?
<andre> Anyone here have any experience with vsftpd?
<MotorCityMadMan> kweather 2.1.0 /kde 3.5.5 unknown station error. anybody know of a fix ?
<m1291> mplayer plugin for firefox, how to do?
<Minataku> Sorry, I can't help with any of those
<surgy> it still wont work, same message
<surgy> "cannot load scripts.log"
<Minataku> I don't use MSN, never used vsftpd, never used kweather, don't use Firefox mplayer plugin
<m1291> mplayer plugin for firefox, how to do?
<Minataku> surgy: I can't help any further, it's obviously missing some file that should have come with it or been generated somehow
<Minataku> surgy: Try reading the website/manual pages/etc
<m1291> mplayer plugin for firefox, how to do?
<Minataku> m1291: Please don't ask so often
<surgy> minataku: the website says to download it again, i have done this three times :( but thanks for the assistance i will look more
<Minataku> I'm the only one here and I don't know how to help you with it
<Minataku> surgy: Sorry :(
<surgy> minataku: np
* Minataku flips a switch on a sign and goes "Out of service"
<tapas> m1291: read doc, try yourself. if problem -> ask :)
<surgy> lol
<surgy> minataku: if i kick you like i do the pop machines at the store will you work again?
<andre> stupid vsftpd,  I wish there was a good ftp daemon with a decent gui
<moparisthebest> it worked Minataku
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Awesome
<moparisthebest> now I need to know how to mount it on boot :P
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> That's easy
<m1291> have installed mplayer but it don't work in firefox
<Minataku> Where does it need to go?
<Minataku> m1291: I use an extension called "MediaPlayerConnectivity"
<moparisthebest> nvm, figured it out myself Minataku
<moparisthebest> thanks for all the help though
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Fair enough and no problem
* Rob-West is gonna install windows
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to install UT2k4 on linux? i got the cd in
<moparisthebest> sick Rob-West
<moparisthebest> :P
<mervteck> rob your disowned >.<
<Minataku> mervteck: You need WINE or rather more likely, Cedega if WINE fails
<Rob-West> im sorry
<dawn> rob-west suffers from the billy-virii
<Minataku> !wine
<Rob-West> i tried linux
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Rob-West> i like it
<Minataku> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mervteck> u know that theres a linux version of ut2k4 right?
<Minataku> Or just use that
<Minataku> lol
<mervteck> i dunno hwo to install it though lol
<mervteck> i put the install disc in....
<mervteck> now what XD
<Minataku> mervteck: Sorry, I'm not a PC gamer
<Minataku> mervteck: Mount it, find the binary, run it
<Minataku> Kubuntu probably already mounted it for you
<mervteck> autorun.inf? or linux-installer.sh
<Minataku> Just find the Linux binary which will probably say "install" somewhere in it
<Minataku> That second one
<Minataku> linux-installer.sh
<mervteck> k
<Minataku> Which is a shell script
<dawn> is there any way to increase sound ouotput on kubuntu?
<dawn> *output
<mervteck> i click on it and dont do nothin
<Minataku> mervteck: Run it in a terminal
<mervteck> how so
<Minataku> dawn: Turn up the volume on the mixer control
<Minataku> mervteck: cd to the directory that it's in then type ./linux-installer.sh
<mervteck> kk
<ljlolel> in kde, isn't there a simple wizard so that it sets up the look and feel of kde so that it's exactly like a standard kde or Windows or Mac ?
<dawn> I am running amarok at 100% but it low. I looked under system settings and nothing is shown there. tried the equalizer in amarok, but that decreased the volume
<Minataku> ljlolel: There is, it usually runs at first ever login
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !nmixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mervteck> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<Minataku> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ljlolel> Minataku: i remember that... how do I get it?
<Minataku> ljlolel: Beats me
<ljlolel> Minataku: what do i run to run that again?
* Minataku kicks the bot
<Minataku> ljlolel: Try running "alsamixer" from a terminal
<Minataku> mervteck: Aaargh... try copying it to your home directory and running it or something
<Minataku> If that fails "chmod 770 linux-installer.sh" first
<ljlolel> Minataku: why would alsamixer change anything but sound settings?
<dope> is 1.1MB/s from 1 pc to another on the same network slow?
<dope> 10/100
<sleepy745> How do I view .rtf files?
<Minataku> dope: That's average
<Minataku> It's working fine, basically
<Minataku> sleepy745: I think "ted" can
<Minataku> !ted
<ubotu> ted: graphical RTF (Rich Text Format) editor, stable lesstif version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (edgy), package size 654 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<Minataku> Indeed it can
<Minataku> There ya go, sleepy745
<sleepy745> Thanks!
<Minataku> sleepy745: np
<sleepy745> what files can Linux reads easiest
<Theory> ones which use little words
<Jucato> O.o
<Minataku> sleepy745: Free formats
<Jucato> Plain text
<Minataku> Nothing proprietary like Word Documents or bullshot like that
<m1291> How to uninstall mplayer?
<Jucato> m1291: how did you install it?
<Minataku> Jucato: Good, you're here... you take over
<Jucato> ?
<Minataku> I've been helping for the past couple hours alone XD
<Jucato> I'm not going to be spending too  much time in here today.... need to do a lot of stuff
<Minataku> >:P
<m1291> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplay
<matt0507> hi all, anyone know of any program to play .flv files on kubuntu?
<m1291> jucato: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplay
<Minataku> matt0507: mplayer will
<matt0507> ty
<Jucato> m1291: then "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer" to remove it
<captian_eddie> Has anyone ever had the joy of setting up a modem.  I'd like to be able to fax.
<sleepy745> can kate open txt files?
<Jucato> sleepy745: of course :)
<sleepy745> ok
<m1291> jucato: I have tried but it won't dissapear from the menu
<Jucato> txt files == plain text files
<Jucato> m1291: hm... try "sudo apt-get remove mplayer"
<Theory> opendocument files are quite nice too :-)
<Jucato> bleh...
<xsacha> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<xsacha> hmm backports, that's why
<matt0507> Minataku:  i tried using mplayer to play the flv player but it doesnt work.
<m1291> det funkade
<Jucato> flv = Flash Video
<Peruna> hello
<captian_eddie> mplayer in the respiratory has problems.  Too many good files had chirps and tweets.  It's one package I recommend compiling.
<Minataku> matt0507: Crap, I guess Gentoo just provides the codecs better
<Peruna> For some reason I'm having 3 Adept running, and can't kill them using Process Tree
<Minataku> Sorry, matt0507
<Peruna> is there any other way ?
<Peruna> *ProcessTable
<Jucato> Minataku: you mean mplayer in Gentoo can play Flash Videos without Flash?
<captian_eddie> killall
<matt0507> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> Jucato: Yeah
<Jucato> Minataku: hm... interesting
<Minataku> I've got a couple from... uh... a youtube clone that I've played in mplayer
<Jucato> and it downloads as .flv?
<Minataku> Yep
<Peruna> captian_eddie: by killall you mean reboot ?
<Jucato> Peruna: 3 Adepts? just plain "adept"?
<Minataku> 11213.flv: Macromedia Flash Video
<Jucato> Peruna: what are the processs names?
<Peruna> adept manager
<Minataku> Pure, total Macromedia Flash Video
<Peruna> Jucato: Adept_manager
<Jucato> Peruna: in Konsole, type "sudo killall adept_manager"
<Peruna> Jucato: adept-manager: no process killed
<Jucato> Peruna: adept_manager, not adept-manager
<Jucato> notice the underscore?
<Minataku> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<Minataku> Selected video codec: [ffflv]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg Flash video)
<sleepy745> ONe more question, how do I open a saved Web archive file?
<Jucato> Minataku: yes yes. I'm Googling it now
<Peruna> Jucato: oh yeah :D
<Minataku> There's the technical details
<Peruna> Jucato:  thnx alot
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> sleepy745: Konqueror?
<Jucato> sleepy745: just click (or double click) on the .war file
<Minataku> Jucato: FLV is just some weirdo format
<Jucato> Minataku: ah I see.
<Jucato> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2006-March/058757.html
<Minataku> Youtube and everyone else runs it through a player app
<GTP> I have a boot question
* Jucato hides for a while
<GTP> It looks like my system is failing to start KDE and dumps me back in the login screen.
<Minataku> GTP: That's way past boot by that point
<GTP> If I start using the 'failsafe' boot in grub, I can startx from the prompt and start KDE fine.
<GTP> true...
<Minataku> As for the problem, there's something X11 doesn't like
<Minataku> Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what it b?tched about
<GTP> I looked at xorg.conf, and it still has 'nv' for my display driver.
<Minataku> Is that bad?
<GTP> It worked last week.
<andre> hey guys
<Minataku> GTP: Check that log file
<GTP> What do I check?
<Minataku> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikey_> Would someone like to help me figure out what i need to install OpenGL 2.1 libraries?
<ssmasud> xtknight......i am receiving the same error....do i have to uncomment my repositeries??
<andre> Anyone here have any experience using VSFTPD?
<soulrider> hi
<ssmasud> any NS2 experts over here??....i have to install NS2 for which I need gcc....i can see gcc-4.0-base but it doesnt work....what to do??
<Jucato> ssmasud: are you compiling?
<Jucato> mikey_: try installing xorg-dev
<mikey_> ok will try that jucato
<Minataku> I'm out of help for the night, sorry >.<
* Minataku goes out of service
<Jucato> Minataku: bye otaku
<Minataku> lol
<mervteck> minataku!
<Jucato> oyasumi nasai
<mervteck> i come bearing pot!
<Minataku> I don't do drugs
<Minataku> lol
<mervteck> lol neither do i i just like pot jokes XD
<Minataku> X3
<slyfox> Can someone please tell me how to autostart autofs ?
<mervteck> holy shit im watching it takes a theif, and the guy thats house got broken in to is fuckin crazy he has 2 50 cal snipers 2 revolvers 2 ak47's glocks and omg TONS on guns
<mervteck> even uzi's
<Minataku> Sweet
<Minataku> I wish I had a collection like that
* Minataku has 0 real guns :(
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sparr> where does the writable portion of the kubuntu livecd unionfs live?
<mervteck> me too lol i jsut have my uber 22 bolt with a scope
<Jucato> sparr: what do you mean?
<sparr> Jucato: what i say, usually.  you?
<mervteck> hey minataku can i talk to u in pm?
<Jucato> sparr: I meant your question
<sparr> Jucato: when i download a file, where does the file go?
<Minataku> mervteck: Sure, if you wish
<sparr> Jucato: obviously not onto the CDROM
<Jucato> sparr: physically, it goes to the RAM. but where in the filesystem? depends on where/how you downloaded it
<sparr> in RAM?
<sparr> how can i check how much the fs is using in RAM?
<mervteck> io ur not registered are u
<driz> whats the easiest way to make a file Server?
<Jucato> sparr: yes. Live CD's use the RAM as storage while running
<Minataku> mervteck: Oh, I don't think I use that mode
<Minataku> Or is it default
<Minataku> I'll shut it off
<mervteck> oii
<galfrid> hello everyone
<mervteck> hey
<Jucato> sparr: not really sure how you can check. the Live CD doesn't write anything to the hard drives unless you explicitly do so
<galfrid> anyone want to help me with a few problems?
<galfrid> :D
<Minataku> Uh... damn, what's that stupid mode flag
<mikey_> Thank you Jucato for the help the opengl implemtation files are in
<Jucato> Minataku: what mode flag?
<Minataku> Jucato: The one that makes it so unregistered people can't talk to you in PM
<Jucato> mikey_: np
<mikey_> I did not want to use the schools computers, to which you have to use Visual Basic .
<Jucato> hm...
<mads> hi
<mads> how do you mount an iso file?
<mikey_> *To make images and what not
<Minataku> mervteck: What was it you wanted to talk to me about, BTW?
<Minataku> In the meantime while I try to figure out Freenode's stupid usermodes
<mads> mount -isosomething <location> <mountpoint>
<Jucato> !iso | mads
<ubotu> mads: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jucato> Minataku: hold on a sec
<Jucato> Minataku: you want unregistered users to be able to PM you?
<mads> thanks
<Minataku> Jucato: Indeed
<matt0507> i still cant figure out how to make mplayer play my flv file >,< i have flash installed and all that
<mervteck> minitaku this damn thing wont install >.<
<mervteck> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<Minataku> mervteck: Okay, stupidity disabled, PM away
<galfrid> lol
<Minataku> mervteck: As for that, no clue, sorry
<Minataku> Try their website maybe?
<Minataku> Or look for a readme
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> matt0507: I think the mplayer that is packaged in edgy wasn't compiled to enable playing .flv
<Jucato> mervteck: what are you trying to install and where?
<Minataku> Codecs are external I believe
<ForgeAus> wow VLC rox
<galfrid> hey, does it matter where you install things?
<ForgeAus> does flashvideo too not just wmv!
<Jucato> Minataku: not mplayer
<ForgeAus> pity its not in the "free" repositories tho
<Jucato> Minataku: I mean, mplayer doesn't use much external codecs
<Minataku> Ah
<Jucato> ForgeAus: vlc? it's in universe
<ForgeAus> is it? oh ok
<Jucato> Minataku: didn't you read the link about mplayer I gave above?
<Jucato> !info vlc | ForgeAus
<matt0507> Jucato: do you know any package/install files that will play on kubuntu?
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Minataku> Jucato: Actually, I didn't, sorry >.<
<Jucato> hmph...
<galfrid> hey, how do I get VLC? I've used it for windows, but I didn't know I could get it for Kubuntu
<elyon225> Is there any way to run Mac software in Linux?
<Jucato> Minataku: "mplayer -demuxer lavf works here. You need to have latest CVS with libavformat compiled in though.
<Minataku> Sheepshaver, minivmac, BasiliskII
<Minataku> Jucato: Ah
<Jucato> galfrid: install it through the package manager (apt-get, Adept, etc)
<ryy> HI, can some tell me how to log in as the root?
<Jucato> !sudo | ryy
<ubotu> ryy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ForgeAus> hehe vmware
<Minataku> ryy: Are you trying to use it irresponsibly like you would Administrator in Windows?
<ForgeAus> which particular macOS?
<dope> my mute button on the keyboard won't work
<anika> How do I password protect a folder?
<ryy> No, certain software such as tomcat server expects to be installed by sup user
<elyon225> anika: Simply change the permissions so that only you can view it.
<ryy> Atleast, thats how do the book explains it.
<anika> elyon225: I want to protect it from myself as well
<galfrid> how do you change permissions
<elyon225> ForgeAus: Well, specifically, I'm wanting to play a VERy old game I played a long time ago.
<elyon225> anika: You can't trust yourself not to open it?
<elyon225> galfrid: Easiest way is to right-click the file or folder and select "Properties"
<Jucato> ryy: you can use the sudo command instead of logging in as root
<ryy> thanks.
<galfrid> ok, so if I wanted to change the permissions on smb.conf, how do I do that?
<galfrid> because it tells me I have to be logged on as root
<elyon225> galfrid: Navigate to the folder that contains that file, right-click on it, and choose "Properties"
<Jucato> WARNING: don't go about changing permissions on file owned by root
<elyon225> galfrid: Ah... then you don't own that file.  May I ask what that file is and why you would want to change it?
<elyon225> galfrid: Jucato is very right... be VERY careful when changing files that belong to Root.
<matt0507> ok i've just installed VLC player and it played my .flv but only sound came out, no pictures >,<
<galfrid> it's the samba config file... I'd like to set up a network between 2 Kubuntu computers, and apparently the gksudo gedit command is not available
<Jucato> galfrid: kdesu kate
<AdamF2> My thanks to Alumin for the hints, I got Kubuntu to install by hijacking slackware's lilo and booting the netboot image / initrd from the existing partition :P
<elyon225> galfrid: You have KDE, right?  Kde doesn't have gedit ;)  Its kdesu kate
<Jucato> galfrid: gksudo and gedit are both GNOME commands/programs
<galfrid> ahhhh
<galfrid> ok
<elyon225> oh... Jucatobeat me to it ;)
<fyrmedic> How do I get a USB rive to mount automatically?
<galfrid> hold on, I'll try it and let you know
<anika> elyon225: I can't trust other people to not open it and reveal the contents in there before the right time
<Jucato> galfrid: you read those instructions on an Ubuntu wiki page?
<dope> i've found that sftp is faster than fish when transfering files
<galfrid> I did, but they all told me to use the gedit cmd
<elyon225> anika: And these other people have access to your actual account?
<Jucato> galfrid: could you show me that page?
<galfrid> sadly, I'm still based in windows
<galfrid> hold on
<anika> elyon225: Yes
<elyon225> Jucato: The KDE documentation is basically non-existant and the Ubuntu pages don't specify a different set of instructions... pretty sad
<elyon225> anika:  You could always create a new user that they don't know about and change the folder's owner to that new user.
<Jucato> elyon225: actually, KDE docs are existant. Kubuntu docs are not so much. the wiki pages are meant to be for all *buntus. that's why I'm asking galfrid
<galfrid> euch... I'm only on 128k... this could take a minute
<galfrid> ahhh
<galfrid> I see
<elyon225> Jucato: Yeah, I meant Kubuntu...
<Jucato> galfrid: just give me the keywords for that page, I'll search for it
<galfrid> oh, ok... I could give you the URL
<Jucato> ok. just give me the URL
<galfrid> lol
<galfrid> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<Jucato> no need to wait for the page to load :)
<Jucato> bah
<elyon225> ...so could someone tell me what packages I need to download to get embedded videos within Firefox working properly?  I don't want them played externally.
<Jucato> something I can't edit after all...
<elyon225> galfrid: I was told a while ago that ubuntuguide.org is often very wrong and is not in any way affiliated with the TRUE Ubuntu community :)
<galfrid> ooooh, ok
<Jucato> that, and it obviously doesn't have Kubuntu instructions :P
<Jucato> galfrid: we have our own wiki, just in case you didn't know. http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<galfrid> cool- I'm still very new to Kubuntu (using dapper)
<Jucato> that's for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. if you encounter Ubuntu specific instructions only, where there should also be some for Kubuntu, tell me
<elyon225> Jucato: Do you know... is the Kubuntu wiki going to be extended much?  There are a LOT of empty pages and the basic depth isn't that great...
<Jucato> elyon225: they're reorganizing the whole thing. wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki.kubuntu.org will basically be left for development/specs/etc. help.ubuntu.com/community will be the home of user/community submitted guides/howto's
<galfrid> oook... so I used the kdesu kate cmd, and it opened a kate with an empty document
<Jucato> galfrid: what was the exact command you entered?
<galfrid> kdesu kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<elyon225> galfrid: Then that file doesn't actually exist yet.
<Jucato> either it doesn't exist yet, or...
<elyon225> ...it's empty? ;)
<galfrid> well, it does... I can see it in Konquerer, and it can tell me that I need to be root to access it
<Jucato> galfrid: if it opened an empty Kate, just try to open it directly from Kate
<fyrmedic> How do I mount a usb drive? automatically?
<galfrid> and I know it has info in it, because I can read it
<Jucato> !fuse | Bxnp
<ubotu> Bxnp: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<galfrid> I just can't save any changes without root permission
<Jucato> galfrid: when kate is run with kdesu, you are running Kate as root
<matt0507> is anyone out there able to play .flv player on kubuntu? i need help!
<galfrid> oook
<elyon225> ...so could someone tell me what packages I need to download to get embedded videos within Firefox working properly?  I don't want them played externally.
<galfrid> this whole thing is a little confusing, but a good challenge
<galfrid> ok, I'm horribly confused now... I looked in the /etc/samba folder, and it has smb.conf-original, and smb.conf-save, neither of which I remember creating, and now it won't let me save either as smb.conf
<faked_> I can't get embedded audio working in firefox
* Jucato scratches his head
<Jucato> elyon225: have you tried mozilla-mplayer or something?
<galfrid> because apparently it no longer exists now
<faked_> Yeah mplayer's what I use
<faked_> but for some reason it just doesn't work.
<elyon225> Jucato: I've tried VLC and Kaffeine.  I thought mplayer was a Gnome app.
<Jucato> elyon225: it's not really. and I think it's the only plugin that will work with firefox
<ForgeAus> how do I find a repository that has amiwm?
<faked_> are there any other players that'll plugin to firefox?
<fyrmedic> How do I mount a usb drive
<elyon225> Jucato: Alright... I'll try that.
<galfrid> fyrmedic: doesn't it mount when you plug it in?
<soulrider> yay, im so happy, i think i can turn my dad isnto a linux user :)
<ForgeAus> awesome!
<galfrid> jucato: you seem to know a lot about kde... could I pm you for a minute?
<ForgeAus> and Jucato how do I get it Xnest (or xserver-xephyr) running? it always complains about the display being already in use
<dope> how do i start or stop a samba server?
<galfrid> Aha! one I know
<fyrmedic> galfrid; No I think I disabled the automount a while back so it wouldn't screw up my kids iPod. Now I need it back.  ughhh
<galfrid> lol, I think I know this one
<galfrid> you're using kubuntu, right?
<fyrmedic> yeah
<Jucato> galfrid: better ask it in here if it's a support question
<galfrid> ok
<Jucato> ForgeAus: "Xephy :1 &" (to connect Xephyr to a display) then "export DISPLAY=:1" (to set the DISPLAY to the one Xephyr will use)
<galfrid> fyrmedic: open your KDE menu and select system settings
<fyrmedic> galfrid; and there should be an app for managing drives but it isn't there.
<galfrid> fyrmedic:not that I know of... actually, if you right click on the desktop, and select "Configure Desktop" you should be able to work in there
* kowakowalski is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> fyrmedic: can you remember where you disabled automount? or are you referring to the popup window that appears when you plugin a USB drive?
<Jucato> !away > kowakowalski
<anika> elyon225: It ocurs to measudo on the file manager side steps that new user limit
<fyrmedic> Jucato: No I don't remember unfortunately. And I don't get the pop-up window anymore.
<ForgeAus> does adept keep a log?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no. but dpkg does
<galfrid> thanks for the help guys... I have to get some sleep!
<dope> i don't know how to restart my samba server
<dope> i'm trying to configure samba shares via the command line
<ForgeAus> ok well that half-worked
<ForgeAus> Jucato where can I find it?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: /var/log
<ForgeAus> the log that is
<ForgeAus> (and how do I get Xnest to bring up a loginscreen (generally kdm here)
<Jucato> hm... you can
<Jucato> you can't
<Jucato> you can only have one DM running
<ForgeAus> um thats weird
<ForgeAus> so how do I USE it
<ForgeAus> Zenwalk asked me to log in inside xnest
<ForgeAus> (thats xdm right?)
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> xnest and xephyr allow you to run an X session inside another X session.
<Jucato> it doesn't, however, let you run another display manger
<Jucato> manager*
<ForgeAus> what point is a blank "grey" (dithered) xwindows? that I can do nothing in?
<ForgeAus> I've HAD an X-desktop inside an Xnest window
<ForgeAus> um I gues sI could say I got that now but its not a useable desktop
<ForgeAus> just grey with a black X for the cursor.... what can I do with that?
<Jucato> you got X inside Xnest/Xephyr up
<Jucato> but you need to run the desktop too
<ForgeAus> yes I got X ...
<ForgeAus> yeah how do I run the desktop in it?
* Jucato doesn't know what ForgeAus is trying to do, so can't really say how to do it
<elyon225> Is there no way to modify the properties of one panel without affecting all of them??
<slyfox> Please help I am a noob, Just started my Kubuntu and when it was booting I saw this message: Activating SWAP ... Checking Root File System.... something...something..../sda2/ has been mounted 30 times without being checked ...                      What does all this mean?
<Jucato> elyon225: depends on which properties
<yuriy> slyfox: every 30 times you turn on your computer, the disk gets checked for errors
<elyon225> Jucato: I can't modify ANY properties.  Right click on my top panel and choose "Configure Panel" ... everything I change there changes my bottom panel too.
<slyfox> yuriy: so this is normal ?
<Jucato> elyon225: you just added the new panel?
<Jucato> slyfox: yes
<yuriy> slyfox: yes
<elyon225> Jucato: Yes.
<Jucato> unless you turn it off
<Jucato> elyon225: need to restart the panel. Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<yuriy> elyon225: i thought there used to be a selector in the settings.. where'd that go
<slyfox> Good, I was starting to think I messed up something :-)
<elyon225> yuriy: I seem to remember seeing one too.. but it's not there now.
<soulrider> does anyone here use QCad ?
<Jucato> yuriy, elyon225: kde bug since 3.5.5
<soulrider> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-1 (edgy), package size 2889 kB, installed size 12364 kB
<elyon225> Jucato: What I'm trying to do is get my desktop setup like some screenshots I've seen.  The launch icons on the bottom (that enlarge when you mouse over them) and the other panels on top.  Is that a seperate package I need to install?
<yuriy> Jucato: link? fixed in 3.5.6?
<slyfox> for 2 gigs of RAM, how big should the swap be ?
<Jucato> yuriy: unfortunately, no... and I feel partly guilty...
<Jucato> elyon225: yes. that's a separate program
<soulrider> elyon225: what you want is a dock i think
<soulrider> as Jucatoits a separate program
<Jucato> elyon225: but to be able to change the settings for each panel you add, you had to do that command I gave. until you do that, you won't see the list of panels at the top of the configuration dialog box
<slyfox> For 2 gigs of RAM, how big should the swap be ?
<Jucato> less than 1GB :)
<Jucato> or 1GB if you're too cautious
<Minataku> WRONG
<Jucato> shouldn't you be sleeping?
<Minataku> The swap should be twice the physical RAM
<Jucato> duh?
<Jucato> old school
<Minataku> For 2GB RAM, swap is 4GB
<Jucato> that was when RAM didn't go beyond 512MB
<Minataku> 2GB at the minimum
<shinigami> hi..i'm installing kubuntu for my users..i noticed there are no root user..how do i manage their computers this way?
<slyfox> Yeah Jucato, that is what also heard. So 1 gig should be good ?
<slyfox> Minataku: why so ?
<soulrider> shinigami: usse sudo
<soulrider>  !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<elyon225> soulrider: Do you know where I can find that?
* Jucato wonders if Minataku knows what he's saying
<shinigami> even sudo need their user's password
<slyfox> Minataku: for 2 gigs of ram 2 gigs of swap ?
<shinigami> what if the user forget his password?
<soulrider> elyon225: a dock? try on http://kde-apps.org
<Jucato> shinigami: use sudo.
<soulrider> shinigami: i think you can use sudo to change the root users password
<Minataku> shinigami: Perhaps you'd prefer a different distribution
<soulrider> but i dont think its something nice to do :P
<Minataku> Build an image and distribute that
<Jucato> shinigami: sudo will ask for the user's password if and only if that user is part of the sudo'ers group (admin group)
<shinigami> yes that's the problem
<kubuntu_noob> can anyone help me get my sound sorted out?
<soulrider> kubuntu_noob: it didnt work out of the box ?
<Jucato> if the user forgets his one password, what are the chances he would remember 2 passwords?
<Jucato> take note, his one, most important password
<soulrider> true...
<kubuntu_noob> it's doing some really wierd things...playing a file in kaf. randomly the sound stops...
<Minataku> shinigami: Just don't put them in the admin/wheel group
<endo602> anyone know how to set up a webcam?>
<kubuntu_noob> amaroK is doing the same thing
<soulrider> shinigami: you cna allways make another use rjust for you and use that user to admin
<endo602> i followed the howto on the forums
<Minataku> Jucato: Are you sure it's not wheel? sudo is typically controlled via the wheel group
<endo602> but it isnt seem to be working
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<endo602> how can i tests it out
<Minataku> Jucato: Also, I never said I was going to sleep
<Minataku> lol
<elyon225> yeah, I still get staticy sound effects (the music is fine in games if I turn the volume all the way up, but the sound effects are still staticy)
<soulrider> kubuntu_noob: never heard of that, have you tried searching the forums ?
<endo602> Jucato, i followed that before
<shinigami> right..that means every computers will have a username (admin) and another for the user?
<endo602> not getting pitcue now
<Jucato> Minataku: no it's not the wheel. I can do sudo perfectly without being a part of the wheel group
<kubuntu_noob> can't find a reference
<Jucato> shinigami: it's basically the same thing you are doing...
<Minataku> Jucato: Must be an *buntu stupidity
<Jucato> 1 user + 1 root user = 2 users
<Jucato> Minataku: how come?
<soulrider> kubuntu_noob: i cant help you. If i had a problem like that i would tey ubuntuforums.org and ultimately google
<Minataku> Taking well-known ways and changing them for no reason
<Jucato> ??
<kubuntu_noob> my audio device is still set at "automatic" is there a better setting? alsa, oss, etc.?
<Jucato> it's a well known way that there's a wheel group?
<Minataku> Jucato: sudo is typically controlled via membership in the "wheel" group
<Jucato> really?
<soulrider> kubuntu_noob: try changing it, but mine is in automatic and works allright
<Minataku> It's an old-time Unix thing, from way back in the day
<Jucato> so it's a UNIX thing?
<soulrider> i wonder how an OS like windows got to be so popular....
<Minataku> Jucato: Tradition
<kubuntu_noob> i'll try it...i had hoped that someone would have run into this before but here's to breaking ground!
<kubuntu_noob> cheers!
<soulrider> good luck!
<Minataku> I suppose *buntu changed it because they didn't want to be like Unix... psh
<Minataku> But that's an implementation detail
<Jucato> and Tradition always must be right?
<shinigami> if i 'su root' what's my root password?
<shinigami> same as the user?
<Minataku> uid=752(ed) gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),27(video),33(xfs),35(games),100(users)
<Jucato> shinigami: no
<soulrider> shinigami: you can do "sudo -i"
<Jucato> shinigami: there is no root password.
<Minataku> There's mine, note the first member group
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> shinigami: read the page linked to above
<Minataku> Jucato: If it works, why change it?
<Minataku> Honor the past, don't scoff at it
<slyfox>  I have a problem with Amarok and online media, whenever I want to play a file for example from here http://www.psyshop.com/shop/Vinyls/apr/apr1ep155.html  Amarok opens up, when I want to lsiten to the next one, ANOTHER Amarok opens up, how do I play these in One Aamarok ?
<Minataku> Apple did that... R.I.P Happy Mac
<Minataku> Dead as of 2002
<Jucato> how do you know it always works if you don't even try changing it from time to time because of "Tradition"
<shinigami> the sudo bash, sudo -i, su root password is same as the user's password!
<Minataku> Jucato: Considering it's just an implementation detail, there's no need to even bother
<Jucato> shinigami: did you even take a look at the page?
<Flying_Eagle> slyfox, i cant replicate this behavior
<Minataku> The only reason you WOULD change it is because you want to piss all over your history
<Minataku> I assume it's because "wheel" was to esoteric
<slyfox> Flying_Eagle: For you next file opens in the same Amarok ?
<Jucato> Minataku: then you have a very weird concept of "change"
<Minataku> So they changed it to "admin" instead
<Flying_Eagle> slyfox, it does
<shinigami> what page?
<Flying_Eagle> i tried to open the mp3s, slyfox
<Jucato> !sudo | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flying_Eagle> not the rams
<Flying_Eagle> nice music btw
<Minataku> Jucato: Sorry, it just bothered me for some weird reason
<slyfox> Flying_Eagle: Found my problem! Firefox was associated with Amarokapp and not Amarok
<slyfox> Is there something exists to manage Video library? Something like Amarok for divx files ?
<Flying_Eagle> there is a script for amarok that runs video-files
<Flying_Eagle> so maybe you could use amarok aswell
<slyfox> Flying_Eagle: not sure if I want to mix my huge music collection with my video collection in one player..
<Flying_Eagle> its no outofthebox-solution but you might bypass this through giving different config-files with different databases as commandline-options, slyfox
<slyfox> Flying_Eagle: One more very annoying proble I have with firefox KDE konqueror, You know how when you download a file with firefox, you get an option to open or open containing folder? These do not work. Any way to fix this?
<Flying_Eagle> sorry, im using konqueror
<Flying_Eagle> only
<slyfox> Anyone else ?
<endo602> how can i test to see if my webcam works?
* Jucato is off to lunch now... be good!
<slyfox> endo602: have you tried whatever program yo intend to use it for, inside it maybe there is a test option
<Flying_Eagle> id just capture something
<endo602> kopete
<slyfox> Is there anyone here who uses Firefox and KDE ?
<endo602> kopete has someting... the light on the webcam goes on but no picture
<ForgeAus> how do I find an open port I can use for torrents?
<ForgeAus> or for anything for that matter!
<endo602> /etc/services
<ForgeAus> slyfox lots of people do that
<slyfox> ForgeAus: is there a solution to make firefox open files in konqueror ?
<GTP> I'm having an X11 problem.  When I try to login, I get booted back to the login screen.  It has something to do with 'Xauthority'.  Anyone know what that is?
<slyfox> ForgeAus: open containing directory or just open file
<endo602> anyone setup a webcam and get no picture but the webcam is being read the driver is right?
<slyfox> endo602: maybe try #ubuntu or ubuntuforums.com or linxuquestions.org
<dwidmann> *ubuntuforums.org
<Trickser> hey, can i use the variable "LD_ASSUME_KERNEL" in kubuntu edgy?
<Trickser> for example LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1
<Dr_willis> try it and see.
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever seeing that used ever... :)
<mervteck> anyone knwo the stuff to put in to launch wine? from the run command
<Dr_willis> wine path/to/whatever.exe
<slyfox> Dr_willis:  You know how when you download a file with firefox, you get an option to open or open containing folder? These do not work. Any way to fix this?
<mervteck> kk
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  never noticed. i just download things to the desktop.
<jughead> does kubuntu support booting from an nforce 4 ultra sata controller?
<mmc> i'm hoping to get some help upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10
<Dr_willis> jughead,  id say check the forums/wikis see if anyone has issues with that device. would be the best bet.
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<slyfox> Is M Player = Movie Player ?
<Dr_willis> mplayer is a media player. that canplay movies.. yes..
<GTP> Any help with the Xauthority question (I can't start KDE unless in root or SUDO)
<slyfox> Dr_willis: I mean in Kubuntu I have a player called "Media Player" is that the same as "M Player" ?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  check the menus/about/help perhaps..
* Dr_willis looks at his menus
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Totem Movie Player ?
<Dr_willis> thats totem then. :)
<mervteck> hey willis
<mervteck> wanna help me out with somting =)
<mmc> i've followed the instructions "gksu /cdrom/cdromupgrade" doesnt work...
<Dr_willis> mervteck,  depends. :)
<amr> hi all
<amr> i'm new t o ubuntu
<Dr_willis> mmc,  i never upgrade. i find it safer to do a clean install after backing up your imporntatn stuff
<amr> migrating from xp
<amr> i need list of programs of linux to use with ubuntu
<amr> names only
<mervteck> ^^ im on the lasst install directions of how to install 64 bit wine and i put in " LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure" and i get no such file or directory, but i know the file is there... any ideas?
<Dr_willis> amr,  huh?
<amr> yes dr_willis
<Dr_willis> mervteck,  not really. ive given up on 64bit stuff for the time being.
<Dr_willis> amr,  you mean like  notepad = kedit ?
<amr> first i need a powerfull high speed download manager
<amr> kedit >>> ok i 'm listening
<mmc> can you do a clean install from the alternate cd?
<mmc> is it bootable?
<mervteck> =( well aside from the 64 bit part any ideas on hwo to fix this?
<Dr_willis> amr,  actually you really dont need a download manager. :)
<dwidmann> amr: kget is a decent download manager, no acceleration though
<yuriy> amr: not sure what for, but try kget
<Dr_willis> google for  'going from windows to linux' or 'linux program windows equilivents' i guess.
<mervteck> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a this is what im using to install, on the dapper drake part
<amr> but i need some tool to download and resume
<Dr_willis> every 'program' in windows - proberly has a dozen+ alternatives in linux. :)  depends on what programs  ya like to use.
<slyfox> amr: Just get Download Them All for firefox for downloads !
<Forge> isn't there an online webpage that can do a port scan?
<dwidmann> mervteck: you'll save yourself much time and trouble by downloading the wine i386.deb and installing with dpkg --install --force-architecture
<Dr_willis> ive rarely needed to resume.  you on dialup?
<Dr_willis> Forge,  google for 'shields up' - and theres a few other sites out also.
<amr> no but i download larg files
<Dr_willis> shields up - is a bit brain dead in ways.
<amr> larg
<mervteck> oo will that work?!
<amr> i've already installed wine
<dwidmann> mervteck: yes
<mervteck> so dl the file, then target the exact file then run that ocmmand line?
<dwidmann> pretty much
<mmc> any way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 over internet connection?
<mervteck> kk ty dwid
<dwidmann> dpkg --install --force-architecture something.deb
<yuriy> !upgrade | mmc
<ubotu> mmc: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Dr_willis> mmc,  thats normally how its done. but ive never bothered to do so.. you haveing a specific problem. perhaps the ubuntu forums/wiki may help trouble shoot.
<Dr_willis> There has been a LOT of issues with upgrading to edgy in the past.
<mmc> guess i'll just have to download the fresh install iso...
<yuriy> mmc: upgrading over the internet is also quite a bit slower than installing from a cd
<Dr_willis> The alternative install cd. is what i normally use.
<Dr_willis> Or course any cd install.. has a lot of updates allready out for the system. :)
<Dr_willis> or do they keep updating the cd's ? ive never noticed.
<mmc> dr_willis... i have it... but for some reason it wont work
<Forge> grrr its saying my computers secure! it doesn't give me a port that can be listened to!
<yuriy> mmc: do you have a separate /home partition? if you do, it's easiest and fastest to upgrade by doing a fresh install from a cd, just make sure not to format your /home
<aftaylor2> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu except for the kde desktop or are there other other differences?
<mmc> yurly... nope... all one partition
<Forge> ahhh here we go
<yuriy> Dr_willis: they don't, except for the updated dapper cd 6.06.1
<mmc> i can just b/u my important stuff
<Dr_willis> yuriy,  dident think so.
<Dr_willis> I tend to keep /home on its own partition, or drive..  makes reinstalling easy
<yuriy> aftaylor: it's basically a different set of default packages, mainly kde instead of gnome
<amr> i need to install beryl themes on ubuntu
<amr> any one help
<yuriy> aftaylor: but the system is the same and uses the same repositories, and you can go from one to the other by installing packages
<yuriy> amr: you already have beryl installed?
<phobiac> amr: There should be instructions in emerald.
<mervteck> an anyone give me a direct download link to wine? i cant find it on the page
<phobiac> The last tab if I remember, you have to fetch them.
<amr> how to installl beryl themes on ubuntu
<yuriy> mervteck: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<Forge> still no good!
<mervteck> oi wich one do i download lol
<yuriy> mervteck: latest version ;)
<Forge> first 1024 ports scanned and none are open (not that I'm blocking them all
<yuriy> mervteck: the .deb
<mervteck> i think i got it
<mervteck> wine-deb or libwine?
<mervteck> dev*
<yuriy> just wine
<yuriy> second from the bottom
<amr> i have windows vista aero theme for ubuntu
<amr> but icant install it how?
<yuriy> amr: is it for gnome? for beryl? for kde?
<yuriy> amr: .emerald is for beryl
<amr> .emerald
<mervteck> ty yuriy
<yuriy> amr: if you have beryl running, click on the diamond icon in the system tray and go to emerald themes
<amr> the file name is aero.emerald
<amr> i use synaptic package manager to install beryl
<amr> and i did except of one package it didn't install and give me error
<amr> and now i can see the themes but can't apply
<yuriy> amr: what package couldn't it install?
<thief1985> Can anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu then installed the kubuntu-desktop package and set it to my default environment. But I restarted and I'm back in Ubuntu! How Do i switch?
<yuriy> amr: in the emerald theme chooser thing, it applies it as soon as you click on it, last i used it
<amr> but i click on the theme and it don't apply
<yuriy> amr: if it doesn't, i guess you could go to "reload window decorations"
<yuriy> see if that helps
<stdin> thief1985: you have to choose which to use from the login screen
<amr> does it need a restart of x-server
<yuriy> amr: no
<thief1985> Help meeee :'(
<amr> ok but i used mandriva before alittle and liked XGL effects
<amr> how to enabele it in uBUNTU
<yuriy> amr: i don't understand. i thought you were running it already?
<mervteck> bash: cd: /home/mervtecl/Desktop/wine_0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb: No such file or directory i got this, anyone know what im doing wrong
<yuriy> amr: after you install beryl from the repos, you have to run beryl-manager. you also may need to edit something in xorg.conf and you need to update your driver if you have nvidia
<yuriy> amr: what video card do you have?
<stdin> mervteck: did you try to cd to the file ?
<mervteck> yes
<amr> i did chose to install it form synaptic pakage manager but don't know how to enable
<yuriy> mervteck: you can't cd to a file, you have to cd to the directory it's in
<soulrider> amr: theres a good tutorial on http://ubuntuforums.org
<soulrider> it explains everything clearly
<stdin> mervteck: you don't, you just cd (change directory) to the directory
<soulrider> you might wanna look for it
<amr> ATI RADEON X300 SE 256mb hypermemory
<yuriy> amr: sorry, i was under the impression you already had beryl running and just wanted to change the Theme
<cyprene> Wow
<thief1985> Can anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu then installed the kubuntu-desktop package and set it to my default environment. But I restarted and I'm back in Ubuntu! How Do i switch?
<amr> i'll see it right now
<mervteck> ok well i cd'ed the dekstop now what do i do ?
<stdin> thief1985: you have to choose which to use from the login screen
<soulrider> thief1985: when youre gonna log in, select KDE instead of GNOME
<mervteck> if im using...
<mervteck> 1 sec
<mervteck> dpkg --install --force-architecture
<mervteck> if im using that command to install it
<thief1985> oh... wow.. i must have not seen that.. thanks stdin, soulrider
<soulrider> thief1985: no prob, thats why were here ;)
<borisyaltsin> hi, if I wanted to turn a wav file into a flac file how would I do that with flac? the man page is less than helpful..
<thief1985> lol
<thief1985> this is freakin S3XY!
<soulrider> lol
<yuriy> amr: here's one with a script that _should_ do it for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338771&highlight=beryl+ati
<yuriy> amr: or here's the howto: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#ATI
<amr> ok i'll see it
<amr> thank you
<mervteck> anyone got any idea?
<yuriy> amr: oops you might want to scroll up on that one, there's some stuff to do before the ati section
<stdin> mervteck: what's the question ?
<yuriy> mervteck: what happens when you use that command to install it?
<soulrider> mervteck: sorry, i didnt really understand the question
<mervteck> ok i did cd /home/mervteck/Desktop to be in the area of the wine file, and now i need to install it using dpkg --install --force-architecture whats the command i put in
<yuriy> that's the command
<mervteck> thats it ? lol
<dwidmann> dpkg --install--force-architecture something.deb
<yuriy> dpkg --install --force-architecture filename
<stdin> mervteck: just add the filename after
<mervteck> kk
<stdin> and use sudo
<yuriy> oh right and that: sudo dpkg ...
<mervteck> so its this "sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture wine_0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb"
<amr> hi
<yuriy> mhm
<amr> i did as the script but i gave me "chmod: cannot access `ati-aiglx-beryl.sh': No such file or directory"
<mervteck> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<mervteck>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<mervteck> Selecting previously deselected package wine.
<mervteck> (Reading database ... 90448 files and directories currently installed.)
<mervteck> Unpacking wine (from wine_0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb) ...
<mervteck> Setting up wine (0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1) ...
<sparr> what kernel modules might a webcam use?
<sparr> a usb webcam
<yuriy> amr: you have to be in the directory where you saved the script
<yuriy> amr: cd /name/of/folder
<dwidmann> yuriy: fyi, the index page, http://www.winebudgetdedicated.com, has a download link for the latest deb
<dwidmann> erm, where did that url come from .... http://wine.budget...
<yuriy> dwidmann: oh. heh. i've only used it as a repo before, i didn't realize there was a website there
<mervteck> woot wine install worked!
<borisyaltsin> you should celebrate by going to wine.woot.com ;)
<Dr_willis> now find somthing it actually runs.
<mervteck> lol they actually have that ?
<dwidmann> mervteck: you probably need to do some heavy duty configuring though, probably
<mervteck> well steam is installed already
<dwidmann> :O it does exist
<jughead> does beryl work with kubuntu?
<stdin> jughead: yes
<borisyaltsin> beryl is working fine with my kubuntu install.
<mervteck> capndingus113charliebravo
<borisyaltsin> a bit of weirdness on the taskbar and hiding panels though.
<jughead> kthx.  I'm giving it a whirl, but all of the cool online vids of it are on the gnome desktop
<mervteck> anyone know why it dont show text when running in wine?
<stdin> and the 16 virtual desktops :P
<yuriy> mervteck: hmm.. i know there was a bug like that at some point this summer, but it was fixed
<mervteck> well steam has NO text and i cant even type in it
<yuriy> mervteck: does winecfg work or no text there either?
<mervteck> i dunno... where is the file at?
<yuriy> file?
<mervteck> what do i do with winecfg?
<dwidmann> configure things?
<Dr_willis> 'steam' one of the reasons i gave up on PC gaming.
<mervteck> nvm i got it
<yuriy> mervteck: it's used to configure wine. you just run 'winecfg' in the terminal
<jughead> neato!
<yuriy> mervteck: btw if people here don't know a wine question, you might want to try #winehq
<dwidmann> dr_willis, and the other reason, would it happen to be the outrageous prices for the hardware?
<yuriy> night all
<dwidmann> night yuriy
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  lame cd copy protection.. :)
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  and the games constantly comming out needing more hardware... and still sucking as a game.
<mervteck> ty! ill go there for now brb
* stdin is starting X
<dwidmann> pay $1000 and you can get the same game with "better graphics" eh dr_willish?
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  now we need those PhysicX accalerator cards! and that Uber-Networking card that will give ya better pings!
<Dr_willis> and SLI!  gotta have SLI!
<xsacha> sli, pfffft
<dwidmann> indeed dr_willis
<xsacha> you need a multidimensional array of videocards now
<Dr_willis> guy at work dident understand WHY he was wasting his $$$ on sli.. wheni explined  it dident matter if he was only running 1024x768 res anyway...
<dwidmann> ouch
<surgy> hey guys i have a big problem
<xsacha> and intel want us on 81 cores soon..
<dwidmann> I'm not using sli can't/don't want to pay for it... my 7900gtx is okay for now
<surgy> i have been installing kubuntu over and over and over again on my laptop thinking that my username and password were wrong
<surgy> now i know i have it right and it is still saying its wrong
<surgy> what is the problem
<surgy> ?
<Dr_willis> boot to single user mode/rescue mode..
<HymnToLife> xsacha, that is unlikely to happen since the number of cores/processors must be a power of 2 :p
<Dr_willis> Ive seen a few cases where your keyboards repeate rate is so high it can screw up you entering your password.
<dwidmann> or the opposite (too low)
<surgy> Dr_willis: what do i do after im in rescue mode?
<xsacha> HymnToLife: maybe some of the cores are maths co-processors and physics accelerators
<xsacha> and videocard wannabes
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try logging in.. perhaps try setting the users password again.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try logging in on the console also.
<thief85> hello again:P
<surgy> dr_willis: ok
<thief85> I've got another question guys .. :P How do i get xgl going on kubuntu ?:D
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try making a new user also.. (as a test)
<dwidmann> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dwidmann> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<thief85> wow lol cool
<thief85> anyone know what the requirements are? Do i have to have a good graphics card for xgl
<thief85> ?
<surgy> dr_willis: ok im root in terminal, should i startx?
<surgy> how do i change my pw?
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to install tahoma.ttf in linux?
<xsacha> thief85: the videocard must support 3d.. so like.. no more than 9 years old generally
<dwidmann> thief85: well, it needs to be capable of 3d acceleration, other than that the requirements are meager
<thief85> lol
<thief85> I've got some generic card on a p3... its AGP haha .. I'm going to try it!
<dwidmann> ack, got myself right in the funny bone, and it wasn't funny :(
<xsacha> if your card is more than 9 years old, you can pick up a gf4mx 440 64mb for $5 ( a special on newegg)
<endo602> is there a program that i can ssh from windows to my box
<surgy> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<endo602> ?
<stdin> endo602: putty is good
<endo602> not cygwin
<endo602> i need x
<endo602> i use putty for text based
<Dr_willis> that Xming X server for windows is handy.
<thief85> xsacha: Thanks man, I'll do that.. Is it unsafe to try XGL in the meantime?
<endo602> can i ssh into my box here?
<stdin> endo602: or use FreeNX
<xsacha> yep
<surgy> Dr_willis: can you tell me how to change the password?
<Dr_willis> endo602,  your question was a bit mistated. :) you asked to ssh...  heh.. xming can ssh in and run X apps and display them.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  with the passwd command.
<stdin> endo602: well, the NX client anyway
<endo602> Dr_willis, thanks
<surgy> dr_willis: so passwd [newpassword]  ?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try manpasswd
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try man passwd
<endo602> stdin, is it a small program?
<dwidmann> surgy, no
<dwidmann> passwd username
<endo602> cygwin is sooo big
<Dr_willis> if you are running it as root.. it will be changing roots password by default
<dwidmann> then it will ask you for the new password
<stdin> endo602: yeah, but I think you need the server on the linux side to use it
<surgy> it says "what manual page do you want from [the pw i entered] "
<xsacha> lol
<elyon225> How would I go about mounting a .ape audio CD image?
<mervteck> how do i install a font? i downloaded it already
<xsacha> surgy: man passwd        to get info about the command
<endo602> can i run these on windows?
<dwidmann> mervteck: font:/
<mervteck> nvm i got it i think =D
<dwidmann> mervteck: in konqueror, that is
<xsacha> surgy: passwd your_username_here           to change password for a username, eg, root
<surgy> xsacha: thank you
<mervteck> i had to download tahoma for steam to work right
<elyon225> Are .ape files readable in linux?
<stdin> endo602: the client, yeah, but Xming is probably easier http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<mervteck> WOOT
<mervteck> IT LOGS IN
<HymnToLife> elyon225, certainly, but I don't know how :p
<endo602> i want the client of xming right?
<HymnToLife> elyon225, google ftw.
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Yeah, I am...
* dwidmann wonders what steam is, and in how many ways it sucks
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Problem is, APE is apparently also the name of a Linux distro lol
<Dr_willis> ape? thats a new one for  me
<elyon225> dwidmann: Steam is a proprietary game delivery system for Windows.  Half-Life 2 and Counterstrike depend on it.
<surgy> how do i exit man passwd?
<stdin> surgy: Q
* Dr_willis thinks its Linux 101 day :)
<elyon225> But .ape is also apparently a CD image format ... one I've never heard of.
<Dr_willis> man more :)
<endo602> that link stdin is for the server
<Dr_willis> or man less
* Jucato cleans the blackboard
<xsacha> or less man more
<Jucato> less is more
<stdin> endo602: you need to run an X server on windows, if you want to use graphics
<dwidmann> less > more
<xsacha> less `man more`
<Jucato> man more | less
<xsacha> no, that would work
<dwidmann> $man woman
<xsacha> %blow
<surgy> well it seams like the user name has the same problem
<surgy> is there a list of users i can look at?
<endo602> can i install it to usb to make it portable?
<surgy> if so where is it?
<stdin> surgy: /etc/passwd
<surgy> thnx
<stdin> np
<surgy> the usrs are in there too?
<Dr_willis> .ape = monkey audio format ?
<stdin> surgy: there are only users in there, despite it's name :P
<endo602> stdin, is there a client that i can put on my usb key
<elyon225> OKay, so K3B can read and burn the .ape file, but how would I mount it instead of burning it?
<stdin> endo602: not sure, never looked
<amr> is
<dwidmann> the passwords themselves are encypted in /etc/shadow, or something like that, IIRC
<amr> there any way to run windows games on linux
<Dr_willis> http://www.coolutils.com/Formats/APE     - sates there are linux .ape tools out.
<stdin> dwidmann: yep :)
<Dr_willis> amr,  wine sol.exe
<amr> such as redalert
<surgy> stdin: i dont see anything other than "root" and a bunch of directories
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, winmine > sol
<Dr_willis> amr,  problem with a lot of games will be the copyprotection
<surgy> amr: check out cedega
<Dr_willis> Install DosBox - and  play the old Dos Classics!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> amr: wine, but don't count on getting redalert working,I've tried, that game is hopeless
<surgy> amr: cedega is a win32 aplication layer that emulates Direct X
<jughead> can you follow the instructions for installing the firefox flash plugin for linux if you have one of the betas installed already?
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, DosBox can't run Duke Nukem 3D properly, shame
<amr> i got to site now
<stdin> surgy: there should be multiple lines in there
<elyon225> jughead: That will replace your currently installed plugin.
<surgy> stdin: there is but they are all directories
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  i dont think anything can run that game properly... im not sure it ran properly when it was released. :)
<jughead> so it's all good then?
<amr> i'm downloading gentoo now
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, my MS-DOS in VMware does that like a charm
<amr> is it better or ubuntu
<jughead> I just wanted to be sure before I followed the intructions.
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  cool. may have to try that.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I loved Duke3d when it came out... although it doesn't bring back the memories as much as Wolf3d... now, I played that game when I was 10.  What terrible parents lol
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  wonder if FreeDOS can handle it.
<HymnToLife> and that gis definitely one of the best ever !
<amr> what is the diference
<HymnToLife> game*
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, not well, either
<Dr_willis> amr,  i doubt if you will be happy with Gentoo.
<stdin> surgy: they should have something like "username:x:1000:1000:Name:/home/username:/bin/bash"
<HymnToLife> but just google, you'll find floppy images or MSDOS pretty easily
<elyon225> amr: Are you a pro at Linux?  Because if not, Gentoo will drive you crazy.
<surgy> stdin: i found the uname its oem for some reason
<elyon225> amr: That was the first distro I ever tried because I thought the logo was so friendly looking ;)
<stdin> surgy: huh, that means that you did an OEM install
<elyon225> Could someone tell me how to mount a CD image (specifically a .CUE and .APE file)?
<Dr_willis> a .ape file is NOT a cd image as far as i have researched
<surgy> stdin: thats my girlfriend she installed it.........
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Hmm... k3b thinks it is ;)
<Dr_willis> cue/bin files need to be converted to .iso befor mounting them with the loop feature
<stdin> elyon225: if it's like a .cue .bin, you'll have to convert it to .iso first
<surgy> stdin: what can i expect out of that?
<Dr_willis> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<elyon225> thanks, Dr_willis
<stdin> surgy: it's meant for pre-installed versions, I've never done it. I'll have a look on the wiki
<optical> Can someone help me.. I installed cpufreqd and it is running but it is keeping my CPU at 100% all the time.. I want it to run cool and quieter..how can i select different profiles from iwithin it?  is there some kind of interface gui i can use or something
<optical> I am using edgy
<elyon225> grr... no conversion for .ape.  By the way, Dr_willis... apparently .ape is an image format designed specifically for audio.
<sparr> sounds like a poor design for an image format...
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  from what i googled .ape was a lossless compressed audio format.. nothing to do with 'cd images'
<surgy> stdin: ok now im logged in and my left click wont work........
<sparr> .mp0, an audio format designed specifically for images
<dwidmann> anyone around know if there is any major _performance difference_ between the 9631 and 9746 nvidia drivers?
<sparr> dwidmann: for 8xxx or older?
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Hmm.  when I open the associated .cue file in k3b, it's ready to burn and lists 18 different audio tracks.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  the cue file tells it to look at the .bin file... so... whats the problem?  i still dont see what that has to with .ape files. :)
<Dr_willis> or am i lost...
* Dr_willis wouldent be supprised
<dwidmann> elyon225: with any luck, maybe k3b can convert that image to something else
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I don't HAVE a .bin file.  Just the .cue and .ape.
<InuDuelist> Hello, all
<Dr_willis> check the .cue file - its a text file.
<Dr_willis> could be its treating the ape file as some sort of wav.
<Dr_willis> or audio track.
<elyon225> dwidmann: How would I see if k3b can do that?
<stdin> surgy: did your girlfriend set a password anywhere ?
<surgy> stdin: yeah
<surgy> stdin: whats wrong
<surgy> ?
<surgy> stdin: rightclick works but not leftclick
<stdin> surgy: looking at the wiki, you need to compleat the OEM install
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Grr... it says WAVE an has all the track information in the .cue file.  I thought since k3b knew all the track names, it must have been an image :)
<elyon225> So I actually have to burn a CD just to rip the audio from it..
<surgy> stdin: how?
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  try 'file whatever.ape' and see what it thinks it is.
<stdin> surgy: you need to run "sudo oem-config-prepare" (from a console) and the reboot
<elyon225> Dr_willis: CDImage.ape: Monkey's Audio compressed format version 3970 with extra high compression, stereo, sample rate 44100
<surgy> elyon225: have you tried K3B?
<elyon225> surgy: I haven't tried actually BURNING it yet... just opening the .cue file.
<surgy> elyon225: might wqanna burn it then open
<Dr_willis>  extra high compression - isent that lovely!
<elyon225> surgy: Yeah... wasn't just hoping to avoid having to burn it just to rip it to MP3's
<elyon225> was*
<surgy> stdin: how can i open the kdemenu without leftclick? my laptop has no "super" key
<Jucato> surgy: Alt+F1
<phobiac> surgy: Tab it maybe
<phobiac> tap*
<stdin> or from the tty login
<underdog5004> how do, everyone!
<phobiac> Usually with laptop mice tapping the pad doubles as a leftclick
<surgy> jucato: thnx
<Dr_willis> gnormalize decodes the MP3/MP4/MPC/OGG/APE/FLAC file to WAV,
<Dr_willis> !info gnormalize
<ubotu> Package gnormalize does not exist in any distro I know
<underdog5004> lol, whoa...a limit to ubotu's knowledge...
<Jucato> surgy: you can change the shortcut in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard shortcuts
<brett_> anyone know anything about microphones? I just got a headset so that I can talk while I play a game, I am told that my system is having trouble mixing or something like that
<surgy> stdin:this should fix my left click prob?
<Dr_willis> K3b Monkey's Audio plugin 3.1         http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/K3b-Monkey-s-Audio-plugin-8572.shtml
<underdog5004> brett_, is your audio card set to "full duplex"? you need that for mic and speakers
<surgy> alyon225: is there an isobuster clone for linux?
<phobiac> Has anyone ever installed cedega before?
<underdog5004> !kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<stdin> surgy: maybe
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  lots of people have. :)
<phobiac> I'm trying to follow the directions here: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<surgy> phobiac: i have
<Cuddles_Laptop> evening all.
<brett_> underdog5004: yes. i changed it there yesterday
<Dr_willis> but ive never used the cvs - i spent my $5
<surgy> phobiac: what do you need to know?
<phobiac> Dr_Willis: I meant someone here who might be able to help :P
<underdog5004> hmm, can't help you...I've had the same trouble...ended up using a USB headset (for skype)
<phobiac> surgy: The script returns this error: test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<phobiac> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<brett_> underdog5004: i am planning on getting a new one because this one i don't think is good
<brett_> underdog5004: if i get usb will that maybe make it easier to fix?
<surgy> phobiac: spend the 5$ i cant get anything to compile
<stdin> phobiac: how are you running it?
<Cuddles_Laptop> question. when trying to connect with knetworkmanager, it gets as far as 28% (configuring hardware) and hangs. 100% signal strength, and the following in /var/log/messages - dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<surgy> phobiac: i have never gotten anything to compile right
<Cuddles_Laptop> any ideas on fixing this?
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  thats a sign of a "bash vs dash" issue.. edit that .sh script and change the first like from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<phobiac> stdin: With the terminal, just like it says. sh WineCVS.sh
<stdin> phobiac: try "bash WineCVS.sh"
<phobiac> Dr_willis: Thanks, I'll try that
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  IF you are lucky thats all it is...
<phobiac> stdin I'll try that if Dr_willis' suggestion doesn't work
<Dr_willis> and ya may want to use bash whateveritis.sh also. not 'sh'
<phobiac> Hmm
<Dr_willis> just hope it dosent call other scripts with sh whatever from within itself.
<stdin> phobiac: it's the same solution really, just a different way :)
<phobiac> It is #!/bin/bash
<brett_> underdog5004: ?
<phobiac> Ah okay
<underdog5004> brett_, lol, sorry, readin' a book...yeah, it should work just fine
<phobiac> Well, bash WineCVS.sh seems to be working
<phobiac> I'll be back in a moment if I have any other issues
<phobiac> Thanks
<stdin> :)
<underdog5004> fI'm using a Plantronics USB headset right now, it's not PnP, but a quick logout/login fixes that
<phobiac> Err, hopefully though I won't be back! :D
<stdin> heh
<mervteck> i love wine ^^
<mervteck> but the ppl in the wine channel are assholes =\
<brett_> usb is easier to set up? I am having trouble choosing one. Other ones I have bought, this one included, require me to move the mic right next to my mouth or else no one can hear me. Do you know any good models?
<surgy> stdin: its on password setup on oem setup, and i click finish and it doesnt finish....... it just clicks and does nothing
<Dr_willis> The U.K.-based team that released the "Satanic" version of Ubuntu last December -- nicknamed "Evil Edgy" -- earlier this month added a KDE-based Kubuntu version.
<phobiac> Hmmm, anyone know what profile to use?
<Dr_willis> All righty! now i can make an XXX based Edgy! called "Erotic Edgy" :)
<underdog5004> brett_, had the same problem w/ the mic, just turn it up in Kmix
<Cuddles_Laptop> can someone tell me what this error means, and how to fix it please? dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<surgy> dr_willis, your a perv
<stdin> surgy: make sure the passwords match, then just try pressing enter
<xsacha> Erotic Edgy Eft?
<intelikey> what app would be the easiest to make a bar graph, for someone that has NEVER messed with a spred sheet ?
<brett_> underdog5004: hmm, i remeber maxing the settings... no matter i will get a good usb one
<xsacha> what would you call XXX version of Feisty Fawn?
<phobiac> Feisty Fu...nvm family channel
<underdog5004> xsacha, not even touching that one...
<elyon225> xsacha: You wouldn't HAVE to change the name ;)
<xsacha> :P
<underdog5004> brett_, oh, I don't know, then...alsa kinda mystifies me...
<surgy> stdin: nothing
<elyon225> xsacha: I guess now we know what the Ubuntu team is REALLY working on...
<xsacha> XXX version of edgy?
<elyon225> xsacha: Nope.  A XXX version of Ubuntu - called Feisty Fawn.
<elyon225> I went to school with a girl named Fawn once...
<xsacha> that's hot
<dope> i'm having trouble using unrar in the command line
<underdog5004> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dope> can someone help
<dope> i don't know what to do :(
<underdog5004> dope, are the files .rar's?
<elyon225> Seriously does sound like a porn star's stage name.  But yeah, this is off-topic ;)
<phobiac> brb
<underdog5004> if not, why not just use tar?
<surgy> dope: ask the question
<dope> sorta
<stdin> surgy: you can try adding a user the manual way, or you may just have to reinstall
<Jucato> dope: what problem?
<elyon225> !ask dope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> i don't know how to use unrar
<elyon225> !ask | dope
<ubotu> dope: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> dope: install unrar (from multiverse) and use Ark
<dope> i type unrar <filename>
<dope> it's commandline
<surgy> stdin: man seriously? ive reinstalled 12 times ona 600mhz 128 mb ram laptop, 13 hours of reinstalling!
<stdin> or "unrar e file.rar"
<dope> can i not unrar from the command line?
<dope> ah
<dope> lemme try that
<Jucato> dope: yes you can. but don't you want to use the GUI? :P
<dwidmann> perhaps "unrar x filename" ?
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Jucato> unrar x <file> would be correct
<dope> oh
<Cuddles_Laptop> can someone tell me what this error means, and how to fix it please? dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<Dr_willis> of course ya need unrar installed to unpack stuff with 'unp' :)
<dope> yay
<elyon225> !info unp
<dope> damn you guys know your stuff
<stdin> surgy: I've never used an OEM install, so I don't know much about it
<Jucato> heh.. ever heard of FAQ? :D
<intelikey> one could only hope that that was  unrar -x filename
<Dr_willis> is "whats a faq" the #1 on the Faq?
<Jucato> heh
* intelikey hates it when they remove the -
<Jucato> intelikey: man unrar
<dwidmann> DR_Willis: I think it's #2 after "How do I play mp3's"
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I hate FAQs... just because the problem I have has never been answered by one.  With Linux, Windows, different apps, anything... they've NEVER helped me for some reason.
<phobiac> Back
<phobiac> Isn't a Fawn a baby deer..? That takes it in a whole different direction.
<Jucato> intelikey: x there is not a switch
<stdin> man unrar: "e      Extract files to current directory." "x      Extract files with full path."
<Dr_willis> i love it when ya do a typo an the commands print  out the little help docs.. one optionis always --help, that also prints out the identical help docs.. :)
<intelikey> it is a switch Jucato
<underdog5004> and an eft is basically a newt
<surgy> stdin: i closed the window and pressed alt + F3 and now its asking for username, how do i manually add one?
<Jucato> intelikey: it's a command. do "unrar --help"
<Jucato> it's a <command> in unrar
<stdin> surgy: you can login as oem and use "adduser [username] "
<stdin> surgy: that's actually "sudo adduser [username] "
<Jucato> too bad the person who knows best about OEM is not here...
<underdog5004> who, genii?
<surgy> stdin: i cant login to oem anymore
<Jucato> no. abattoir
<intelikey> jucato i'd have to install it.  and i'm not going to do that just to help you make some moot point  :)
<surgy> stdin: can i do that from recovery konsole?
<stdin> surgy: ahh, then just reboot in to "recovery mode"
<Jucato> intelikey: if it was moot, you would have dropped it before "it's a switch"
<Jucato> :D
<surgy> stdin: so its adduser [uname]  [pword]  ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> can someone tell me what this error means, and how to fix it please? dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<stdin> surgy: no, just the username, you'll be asked for the pass by the prompts
<surgy> stdin: ok
<intelikey> Jucato no... i never drop moot points     you should know that by now.
<intelikey> i still say it's a switch....  potato tomato kinda thing  :)
<Jucato> it's not a potato tomato kind of thing though... because it isn't a switch
<intelikey> just like   install   or remove   are switches for apt-get
* Jucato wonders what apt-get has to do with unrar...
<stdin> they are commands
<Jucato> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/327730
<surgy> i have a general question out of my ignorance vault i call a brain. Since OSX finds its roots in unix and linux finds its roots in unix then why can linux use itunes for osx?
<intelikey> switches without dashes
<Jucato> dont' argue with me. argue with the guys who made unrar and chose not to make 'x' into a switch
<sparr> how can i find out which files reside in the RAM half of a livecd+ram unionfs?
<Jucato> intelikey: I presume you have apt-get installed right?
<stdin> surgy: because they use different binary formats
<intelikey> lol   yeah apt is installed
<Jucato> intelikey: do apt-get --help and see what install and remove are
<intelikey> they are switches
<Jucato> really?
<Jucato> even if they are listed under "Commands:" ?
<stdin> they are under "Commands:"
<mervteck> anyone here know a good site to learn from to learn how to code in Linux?
<surgy> stdin: how do i remove user [penguin]      i messed up :(
<Cuddles_Laptop> can someone tell me what this error means, and how to fix it please? dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<intelikey> yes command switches and opeion switches
<surgy> stdin: is there an osx application layer?
<intelikey> they turn functions on and off in the app
<user_> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jucato> intelikey: --purge, -h, -v, those are switches
<intelikey> option switches  ^
<stdin> surgy: userdel -r username
<Jucato> and if you ever did apt-get --help like I told you, you'd know
<intelikey> Options:
<intelikey>   -h  This help text.
<Jucato> but of course, I know you didn't, because you presume that you are correct
<intelikey> Jucato  yes and " install -u "  those are switches too
<elyon225> Uh oh... so I just plugged in my mp3 player to delete all the music off of it.  But when I was finished, I "safely removed" it, but the files are still on the player.  When I plugged it back in and opened it in amaroK and Konq, it says there are no files... what am I missing??
<Jucato> intelikey: no. "install" is the command, "-u" is the switch
<stdin> surgy: osx may have been based on unix, as was linux, but they are totally different operating systems
<intelikey> Jucato install is a command switch and -u is an option switch
<stdin> !offtopic | Jucato, intelikey
<ubotu> Jucato, intelikey: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<surgy> stdin: well can i emulate osx?
<stdin> Jucato, intelikey sorry, had to do it :)
<Jucato> stdin: sorry, just getting irritated
* Jucato keeps quiet and keeps to himself
<Cuddles_Laptop> can someone -please- help me with a problem using knetworkmanager?
<stdin> surgy: maybe, but you have to remember that the hardware osx is designed for is different to the normal pc
<dope> it's not possible to stream an avi file is it
<intelikey> stdin first thing i did was asked a question... been waiting for and answer
<underdog5004> Cuddles_Laptop, is it a wifi problem? if so, I prefer using Wlassistant
<intelikey> what app would be the easiest to make a bar graph, for someone that has NEVER messed with a spred sheet ?
<intelikey> repost ^
<Jucato> intelikey: try kchart
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog, same problem on it. same error too.
<intelikey> kchart   kthanks
<underdog5004> ok, no idea...are you using ndiswrapper?
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, yes.
<ForgeAus> kchart or open office
<underdog5004> hmmm, what wireless card are you using?
<surgy> stdin: thank you
<surgy> stdin: your a life saver
<ForgeAus> or a bitmap graphics proggy
<stdin> surgy: heh, no problem :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, linksys wpc300n
<surgy> stdin: but how do i kill processes that i dont need? like cd burning
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, took me 5 days, but it works
<underdog5004> Cuddles_Laptop, ok, lemme google around
<phobiac> Alright, having another issue with the script for installing Cedega
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, i already have, but i found zilch
<phobiac> It keeps saying "EOF from server", it's on teh 5th retry.
<phobiac> I'm assuming it's trying to get the files from the server..
<underdog5004> Cuddles_Laptop, you may want to use a pcmcia card or an alternate internel card...Orinoco Cards kick ass
<stdin> surgy: if it's an X app, you can use Ctrl-Alt-Esc and click on the window, or you can kill it if you know its PID with "kill [PID] " or kill it by name with "killall [appname] " (<< that kills all instances of it)
<underdog5004> lol, I've got one...I'll sell it to you...
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, it's pcmcia
<underdog5004> capitalism at its best...hee hee
<underdog5004> no internal card capability?
<underdog5004> bummer
<mervteck> anyone else think steam needs to make a linux coppy?
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, if i manually run ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0 it works fine
<phobiac> Bah, I'm going to bed. Night all.
<surgy> stdin: ok let me rephrase myself, im native to windows trying to port myself, so i will explain it in windows terms and hope you understand. Im looking for either the services tool or msconfig (or a command line version) sorry i dont know another way to say it, its like two different languages sometimes
<underdog5004> weird...so why not just use those? wrap it all up in a nice little .sh script add it to startup stuff
<xsacha> surgy: a way to autostart something?
<xsacha> gnome has a sort of start up thing like that and kde has autostart directory
<surgy> atdin: a way to kill it and it wont start back, and maybe priority?
<underdog5004> /home/user/.KDE/autostart
<underdog5004> I believe
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, tried that. it won't work on startup for some reason
<surgy> underdog5004: and i can delete stuff from there and it will not start?
<underdog5004> Cuddles_Laptop, hmmm, did you chmod +x the script?
<underdog5004> surgy, no idea, never played w/ it...
<stdin> surgy: hmm, it's been a while since I used windows, but do you want a way to control what services start at boot ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, yes. but still no go. hence the knetworkmanager.
<surgy> stdin: yes after i click "login" i want it to load only the minimal services im working with 128 mb ram
<underdog5004> major bummer...I don't know...I'm all out of ideas, sorry!
<underdog5004> surgy, how big is your swap?
<surgy> underdaog5004: i dont know my girlefriend did the install
<underdog5004> whoa...a girl using linux? /Sarcasm
<surgy> underdog5004: im asumeing 1gb since its a 7 gb hdd
<stdin> unlike in windows, the services will start at boot, not at login
<underdog5004> surgy, I can't remember how to check the size of partitions...
<underdog5004> sorry
<stdin> sudo fdisk -l
<surgy> stdin: sorry for changing to a different problem, but this is one that take presedence, the pcmcia ethernet card wont work. driver issue?
<underdog5004> surgy, there you go
<Cuddles_Laptop> underdog5004, another question then. is there -any- way to stop kopete from using kwallet?
<underdog5004> I don't know...I don't use kopete nor kwallet
<stdin> surgy: I've never used pcmcia, so I can't say for sure
<surgy> stdin: the auto network config crashed on install
<surgy> stdin: how do i run the autonetwork config again?
<stdin> surgy: System Settings > Network Settings
<surgy> stdin: thnx
<amr> any one know how install   .tgz   file
<stdin> depends what's in it
<surgy> stdin: another problem.....
<amr> its cedega
<surgy> stdin: the root password isnt what we set it
<stdin> !tar | amr
<ubotu> amr: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<stdin> surgy: we don't use the root account on *ubuntu, we use sudo
<surgy> stdin: the pcmci card is installed but disabled, and we dont have the root password, so the only choice is recovery konsole
<Jucato> that .tgz would most probably be source code you need to compile
<amr> i know it's a ark  but i need to know how install in linux
<stdin> surgy: you use _your_ password
<surgy> stdin: sorry. but it asked in administrative mode for root password. we dont have it
<surgy> stdin: i did it doesnt work
<stdin> surgy: yep, use your pass
<stdin> surgy: maybe you aren't in the admin group
<surgy> stdin: says "coversation with su: failed"
<Kyl1> Hello?
<surgy> stdin: how do i add penguin (being my alias for chat) to be in administrative group?
<Kyl1> Hmmm
<Kyl1> I dunno
<HymnToLife> surgy, sudo nano /etc/group, find the admin line, add your user
<stdin> surgy: 1st check if you are in it, System Settings -> User Management -> groups, and click on admin
<surgy> hymntolife: ill have to do it in recovery
<HymnToLife> do it in recovery, then :p
<Kyl1> Hey, how do you install KXdocker?
<stdin> HymnToLife: how can he use sudo if he's not in the admin group ?
<ssmasud> any NS2 experts over here?
<Kyl1> Nope...
<Kyl1> Not me.
<HymnToLife> stdin, in recovery :p
<Kyl1> me?
<stdin> HymnToLife: then he still wouldn't use sudo :P
<HymnToLife> he can omit it
<HymnToLife> but it will work with it, too :p
<ssmasud> I am having problems installing NS2....dependencies issue
<surgy> stdin penguin uid 1000
<underdog5004> NS...what?
<surgy> stdin: group name penguin
<HymnToLife> ssmasud, what is NS2 ?
<ssmasud> Network Simulator
<surgy> stdin: gid 1000
<stdin> surgy: click on the "groups" tab, then click "admin" and look in the lower box and check if penguin is there
<surgy> stdin: the only "admin" in groups is "administrative mode"
<mervteck> does anyone know if battlefield 2142 will work on WINE not CADEGA?
* HymnToLife thinks cat /etc/group | grep admin is faster
<stdin> surgy: what has a GID of "115" ?
<surgy> stdin: after clicking on "show system groups" i find a gid of 113?
<surgy> stdin: nothing with 115
<stdin> surgy: do you see "admin" in there?
<Tido> hey where can I configure Kspell?
<surgy> stdin: sorry isee what your saying
<surgy> stdin and no penguin is not there
<Jucato> Tido: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Spell Checking
<surgy> stdin: not in admin gid 113 anyways
<mervteck> anyone know a linux gamers channel?
<mervteck> for irc
<Tido> thanks Jucato
<HymnToLife> mervteck, google certainly knows
<stdin> surgy: ok, open konsole and type "grep admin /etc/passwd"
<hans_> #linux-gamers.net
<mervteck> ty hans
<Tido> hmm, Jucato, there isn't a 'Configure Spell Checking' in Konqueror's Settings menu
<surgy> stdin: ok that output a line "gnats error reporting system (admin):/var/gnats:/bin/sh"
<Jucato> Tido: there isn't? hm...
<surgy> stdin: does that mean penguin has admin now?
<stdin> surgy: ok, now "grep admin /etc/group"
<Jucato> Tido: in System Settings, try searching for "spell" in the search box...
<Tido> wow
<Kyl1> Anyone know how to install KXDocker?/
<Tido> I didn't know you could do that, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> Tido: no problem. did you find it?
<surgy> stdin: "lpadmin:x:109:"   "admin:x:113:"
<Tido> Jucato: I did, however I'm sad to say the option I wanted isn't here
<surgy> stdin: is that correct?
<Tido> I want Kubuntu to always spell check input fields if it's an option
<Tido> I'm tired of always having to remind it to auto spell check
<stdin> surgy: no username after admin:x:113: ?
<Jucato> Tido: ah... that depends on the app, I'm afraid
<surgy> stdin: no
<firecrotch> Okay... I need some SSH help
<Kyl1> Haha
<stdin> surgy: ok, then there aren't any users in there, you'll need to go in to recovery mode and add yourself to it
<Kyl1> Took me long enough to do it with Windows....
<Kyl1> What do you need, Stdin?
<surgy> stdin: ok whats the file and directory?
<Kyl1> Im a bit rusty forgive me. I set up my whole server...that was one of the things needed....
<stdin> Kyl1: other than a coffee, nothing :)
<Kyl1> So, yeah.
<Kyl1> Cool.
<firecrotch> Whenever I login to my remote webserver with SSH, I have to supply the user's password; how can I set things up to not have to use the password when logging in from my local machine?
<underdog5004> firecrotch, why?
<Kyl1> I don't think there is a way.
* genii sips a coffee
<underdog5004> genii, hey, long time no see!!!! I'm matthew, but I finally registered a nick
<Kyl1> I have always learned that you must have a password on the local machine to be able to log into it remotely.
<firecrotch> underdog5004: to make things easier for myself?
<genii> underdog5004: Hiya :)
<underdog5004> got my own server up and running w/ lamp and rtorrent...yay!
<stdin> surgy: you'll need to do "nano /etc/group" and add "penguin" so it looks like "admin:x:113:penguin", then press Ctrl-o to save and Ctrl-x to close it
<underdog5004> firecrotch, if it's connected to the internet, don't do it...
<underdog5004> genii, have you heard of screen?
<firecrotch> underdog5004: I think you missed what I'm saying.  I mean to not have to use a password if and only if I am using this computer to connect
<genii> underdog5004: Yes, it's an old unix utility for users to share a console. Very handy
<underdog5004> oh...I don't know...there may be something in a ssh config file
<underdog5004> genii, yeah, I use it to initiate rtorrent from a remote computer, then I can shutdown the remote computer and still leave rtorrent running
<stdin> firecrotch: you need to use a public key https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1ff9e61cfd81e9f741920b6920af8a85f7bddb30
<surgy> stdin: ok added and rebooting
<genii> underdog5004: For something like that you can also run the process with a detach switch so it doesn't need the tty it was run from open to stay active
<underdog5004> genii, what's the advantage?
<underdog5004> that's different than screen, right? or is the detach switch for screen?
<underdog5004> when I want to check on my downloads progress, I ssh into the server and do screen -r
<firecrotch> stdin: thank you
<genii> underdog5004: You can execute any program with the detach switch, from a console login. It's nothing to do with the screen command :)
<underdog5004> oh, ok...so...   'rtorrent -detach' ?
<underdog5004> and how do I re-attach, and what is the advantage over what I'm doing now?
<genii> underdog5004: Pretty sure but lemme look it up, don't use it a whole lot
<underdog5004> genii, the computer shop where I work is now dealing w/ kubuntu...I'm _so_ happy about it...got the owner of the shop to install edgy on his lappy...oh, and I configged kubuntu to use a modem...first time!
<underdog5004> yay for me...
<genii> underdog5004: Looks like just -d should work :)
<underdog5004> sorry...it's pretty late...
<underdog5004> rtorrent -d
<underdog5004> gotcha
* stdin has coffee, and is happy now 
* underdog5004 had NyQuil...
<underdog5004> lol, took a double shot last night and was out like a light
<dope> where do i set the global volume key shortcuts?
<genii> underdog5004: My old Thinkpad is just able to run 5.10 Kubuntu... sometimes I'm waiting a minute for the browser to open etc etc
<underdog5004> Thinkpad 600e?
<underdog5004> That's what I've got...
<surgy> stdin: success!
<stdin> surgy: took a bit of work, but we got there in the end :)
<genii> underdog5004: Nah, a A20m
<underdog5004> ah
<surgy> stdin: but even though eth0 is working and has obtained an ip from the network konq still wont display google.com
<underdog5004> so...a FiOp line that serves the entire county of Humboldt (where I live) got cut a few days ago...totally sucked...
<genii> celeron 400 and 128 ram
<underdog5004> still pretty spotty
<stdin> surgy: does this work http://209.85.135.147
<underdog5004> genii, mines a 366 and 64 RAM...had 128, but lost the other card...oh well...never use it
<surgy> stdin: yes
<stdin> surgy: so it's a DNS issue
<stdin> surgy: how do you connect to the net?
<surgy> stdin: your the guru :)
<surgy> stdin: pcmcia adapter to hub to adsl modem
<stdin> surgy: so it's a direct connection? ie no router
<surgy> adsl modem is a router/modem, that has four ports running to two hubs
<stdin> surgy: seems that the router isn't sending you the dns servers
<surgy> stdin: its a 2wire modem if your familiar
<stdin> surgy: just for kicks, try disabling the network, then enable it again
<surgy> stdin: my desktop, the one im talking to you on is on the same hub which is on the same port of the router as the laptop and it gets DNS perfectly
<underdog5004> genii, if I detach rtorrent, how do I reattach it?
<surgy> stdin: doing it now
<genii> underdog5004: Incidentally if you ever come across the internal card for the built-in LAN plug on one of these lemme know. I have to use right now a pcmcia nic
<surgy> stdin: at first the card whouldnt stay enabled so i had to check "obtain ip automaticly" did i screw up?
<surgy> stdin: protocol is dhcp
<surgy> stdin: if that helps
<stdin> surgy: yeah, it should be dhcp
<surgy> stdin: viola fixed
<stdin> surgy: working now ?
<surgy> stdin: like a champ
<stdin> \o/ yay
<sparr> how can i find out which files reside in the RAM half of a livecd+ram unionfs?
<surgy> stdin: you really are a life saver, you are a god among geeks :)
<genii> underdog5004: I'm not sure there is a way to reattach it. At least I've never tried to do that. I used this way before to run stuff like special instances of apache which would have run next boot but I came in on ssh for instance and run them detached. I would then stop them by doing a ps ax|grep processname method to find and kill them if neccesary
<surgy> stdin: thanks
<stdin> surgy: i'm not a god, but you may worship me if you want :P
<surgy> stdin: i was thinking about sacrificing a cat in your name and spreading the blood on my face and prancing around naked :)
<Nothing> bleagh, got disconnected again...last I saw was "uh, for the A20m?"
<elyon225> Could someone please help me figure out my MP3 player?  KDE says there are NO music files on it, but when I look at the list ON my mp3 player, it's still full.  I had tried deleting them on my computer but apparently it didn't work.  And I can't delete them AGAIN, because KDE says they're not there.
<Nothing> surgy, now you know how I feel about genii...
<surgy> stdin: lol j/k
<genii> surgy I've heard stdin likes offerings of food and money :)
<stdin> surgy: heh, that's ok, you don't have to do that :)
<genii> Nothing heh!
<Nothing> surgy, he helped me for about 6 hours one day configuring my ati video card
<stdin> food, money and coffee :)
<genii> Nothing Ah, hi again matthew LOL wasn't sure but am now who it is
<underdog5004> weird...I got disconnected then got assigned the name "Nothing"
<underdog5004> there goes my self-esteem
<surgy> nothing: yea so far he has walked me through like 90 percent of like six installs
<underdog5004> nice
<underdog5004> surgy, I was nothing...now I'm me
<genii> underdog5004: BTW I found a site that tells how to reattach a background process to a shell, looks useful
<surgy> genii: lol
<genii> I didn't even know til now it was possible to do, learn something every day
<underdog5004> genii, links or it didn't happen...
<underdog5004> lol
<surgy> underdog5004: we should erect a bronze statue of a moose and in the caption, "If It Weren't For STDIN The World Whould Be Of Windows"
<underdog5004> surgy, a moose? not a penguin? that's what my personal shrine to genii is, anyways...
<genii> underdog5004: OK it's macosx centric but I just tried it and it works on my home box: http://macosx.com/forums/unix-x11/281602-re-attach-process.html
<stdin> a moose ? :P
<elyon225> Okay, the files on my mp3 player show up in the console, but not in Konq... what's the deal and how can I delete them all?
<genii> underdog5004: A large gold-plated urn of coffee will do ROFL
<surgy> underdog5004: lol moose just sounds kewl, like techy or junky, you know moose, genii will have to be an otter
<underdog5004> elyon225, have you mounted the mp3 player?
<underdog5004> otter?
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> genii, the urn is on its way...
<genii> :)
<elyon225> underdog5004: Not manually, but it mounted automatically when I plugged it in.
<underdog5004> how do you know? is there an icon on the desktop?
<elyon225> underdog5004: I can open all the folders on the player within Konq, but it says my music folder is empty (although in the konsole, it shows files)
<elyon225> underdog5004: Yes.
<underdog5004> elyon225, hmm, weird... genii ?
<surgy> underdog5004: you mean you know how to mount mp3 players? if you can help me mount my ipod 2.0 ill make a peguin statue out of ice cream for you
<genii> underdog5004: I need to logoff actually and head to the office. If this is still on in about 30 minutes I can maybe help more then. Right now no time
<stdin> !ipod | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jucato_> elyon225: you can't see the files in Konqueror? or Amarok just doesn't see them?
<stdin> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<underdog5004> lol, I've no idea...but it seems logical that you can mount it as a mass storage device ie. sda1, etc
* stdin used rockbox :)
<stdin> s/used/uses/
<elyon225> Jucato_: In Konqueror (amaroK doesn't see them either).  But I can run ls in the konsole and they show up fine.
<genii> yeah normally all the usb stuff gets seen as scsi
<elyon225> Jucato_: However, when trying to cd into one of the folders, it gives me an I/O error lol
<genii> underdog5004, stdin and all.... see you guys in about half hour when I can yack more :)
<Tido> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<underdog5004> genii, I'll probably be in bed...g'night when you leave
<surgy> stdin: gtkpod and amarok are no good for ipod 2.0 they only work for <ipod1.6
<Jucato_> elyon225: tried to click on the Refresh/Reload button?
<stdin> later genii :)
<genii> underdog5004: aH, ok... SLEEP WELL THEN AND CATCH YOU LATER
<surgy> but banshee is a new one
<genii> damn capslock
<elyon225> Jucato_: Yeah... nothing.
<stdin> surgy: I use rockbox anyway, so I wouldn't know
<surgy> stdin: for your ipod?
<stdin> surgy: yeah
<surgy> ipod 2.0?
<Jucato_> :(
<surgy> stdin: i searched for a week and came here for a minute
<stdin> it's a 2GB nano (it was a gift)
<stdin> I can play frozen bubble on it, I love that :)
<underdog5004> lol
<elyon225> Jucato_: Outta ideas? :(
<Jucato_> elyon225: yeah.. sorry :(
<surgy> stdin: my g/f is an ipod freak she has a 4gb pink one, i dont think its nano but its smaller than the original
<elyon225> Well, just a word of caution to everyone... stay away from Sansa mp3 players... had a TON of trouble with mine (even in Windows)
<elyon225> If it WORKED, though... it would kick iPod's butt.
<stdin> all my music is in ogg format, so I don't use the apple firmware
<surgy> stdin: i fell in love with amarok + K3B they are the perfect combo, only lake ipod 2.0 support :(
<surgy> stdin: but she has kuubuntu now :) she can get rockbox
<stdin> rockbox works with windows too
<surgy> stdin: its a pink nano 4gb will it work on rockbox?
<stdin> surgy: I have a looksee
<surgy> stdin: i have no idea about any of them
<surgy> whats a looksee
<elyon225> Im looking at Rockbox now... too bad I can't put that on my player.
<stdin> seems rockbox supports the 1st gen nano, but not the 2nd get ones
<surgy> stdin: yeah i keep running into that
<stdin> it may to at a later date, but they have to reverse engineer a load of stuff first
<surgy> stdin: and thats firmware...... i dont want to put a firmware that "probably" wont work on her ipod she whould kill me if i crashed it
<stdin> heh
<stdin> you could *try* using itunes in wine, but that's WAY outta my league
<stdin> (as I don't use wine)
<surgy> stdin: itunes uses quicktime, quicktime is out of my league but qphtunes (an alternative) doesnt which i could cedega, but if i use cedega to run it will it find it? since its mount point will obviously be different than in windows?
<stdin> i'm not a wine expert, but it's possible it could work
<MotorCityMadMan> when doing a traceroute from shell what do the *** mean ?
<stdin> MotorCityMadMan: usually means that the ping timed out
<MotorCityMadMan> stdin: first two hops showed the *. if timing out is the reason. but why ?
<stdin> MotorCityMadMan: some hosts don't reply to pings
<stdin> firewalled
<MotorCityMadMan> o*O
<surgy> traceroute [ipaddress]  shows all the ip hops and pings of each from localhost to [ipaddress]  right?
<MotorCityMadMan> yes
<stdin> yep, it traces the route :)
<MotorCityMadMan> i just hate those little stars :-()
<frojnd> how can I update mz openOffice?
<frojnd> my?
<Jucato_> frojnd: if you installed from the repositories, you'd have to wait until an update is made available for it
<frojnd> It came directly with kubuntu :)
<frojnd> edgy..
<Tido> are there better options for mozilla than mplayer?
<Jucato_> frojnd: yep, you'd have to wait...
<mervteck> anyone know where i can get the codec to get ventrilo to work. im running it in wine
<mervteck> anyone know?
<kraut> moin
<tanlaan> hey everyone
<genii> stdin Still here I see :)
<koriel> hi all...does anybody knows why my nic is being reset somehow from time to time...I've set an ip manually and from time to time the nic looses this ip and I loose my connection
<stdin> genii: yep, me and my coffee :)
<m1r4g3> koriel it seems your dhcp client is still trying to get an ip
<genii> stdin I waited and waited for a streetcar to work then some ppl walked by and told me it was in an accident so I gave up and came back home
<koriel> how to I disable the dhcp in kubuntu
<dethklok> Whooo
<dethklok> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<stdin> genii: heh, I'm on a week off, I go back to work on tuesday
<m1r4g3> easiest way is to open the system settings and go to the network settings
<genii> stdin If I had a week off I'd go somewhere with no computers LOL
<stdin> genii, I can't live without a computer :P
<dethklok> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<m1r4g3> koriel if you want to use the cli, go the man page of interfaces (/etc/network/interfaces)
<dethklok> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<genii> stdin Once in a while I need tojust turn em off for a couple days. At home and both places I work at I can't get away.
<stdin> genii: that's what pubs are for
<dethklok> random question, in the terminal, does pushing tab do an auto complete like gentoo?
<Jucato_> dethklok: yes
<dethklok> sweet
<dethklok> and i'm trying to download frostwire.. but i only see a link for a .tar.gz and .rpm... shouldn't there be a .deb also?
<dethklok> never mind, im a noob
<dethklok> i found it
<Viglen> hello
<Viglen> i had ubuntu installed, i updated to kde
<HymnToLife> !frostwire | dethklok
<ubotu> dethklok: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Viglen> now everything in the programs list is messed up
<HymnToLife> other useful installation tips in there :)
<Viglen> i have uniconed entries
<Viglen> duplicates
<HymnToLife> Viglen, remove those you don't like
<Viglen> how?
<HymnToLife> GNOME or KDE ?
<Viglen> kde
<Viglen> well?
<smaggard> kde
<smaggard> bettuh
<HymnToLife> Viglen, in your K menu editor
<amr> hi
<HymnToLife> KControl > Desktop > Panels > Menu tab
<Jucato_> right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel
<Jucato_> or, right-click on the K Menu -> Menu Editor
<Jucato_> HymnToLife: kubuntu doesn't show kcontrol by default
<HymnToLife> Alt+F2 > kcontrol ftw
<genii> OK: Todays puzzler - I have 2 usb drives. I always want the one drive to be seen as sda and the other to be sdb no matter if I haveonly 1 or the other or both plugged in. Any way to do this?
<HymnToLife> that's one of the thingd I dislike about Kubuntu
<surgy> genii: your still on here? your a trooper lol
<HymnToLife> things*
<genii> surgy I left and returned :)
<surgy> genii: and honest :) lol j/k
<codyt> hi
<surgy> hi codyt :)
<surgy> hello kai
<codyt> bad lag..
<genii> Anyone using xfce 4.4 yet?
<ners> n
<dethklok> oops
<smaggard> anyone using kubuntu 9.0 yet?
<pgdown> 9?
<smaggard> .0
<genii> smaggard Latest is pre 7.04 (Feisty)
<smaggard> 9.0
<dsterry> edgy would be kubuntu 6.10 right?
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> i just installed doppler 9
<genii> since ubuntu numbering is year.month   v 9 won't be out for 2 years
<genii> LOL
<dsterry> do people use kontact or get thunderbird or what?
<Tim_4117> Hello, could someone take some time in private or something please and help me since I'm kinda a noob with computers, Lol.
<surgy> Tim_4117: first Lesson: dont ask to ask just ask
<genii> dsterry Evolution is the default and works well. A lot of people prefer Thunderbird tho
<Jucato_> Evolution is the default *in Ubuntu*
<Tim_4117> Could someone help me in private perhaps?
<dsterry> that's funny, this is a fresh install and it's got kontact
<Jucato_> dsterry: it's the default in Kubuntu
<dsterry> i use thunderbird on ubuntu but just wondered if kontact is any better than evolution...i didn't like it
* Jucato_ thinks genii is on crack :P
<surgy> tim i pmed you
<genii> Jucato LOL forgot my distros. Actually I upgraded from gnome to kde and just kept using the Evolution mail without thinking if it came with the kde or not
<Tim_4117> Lots of help in the computer and hardware section
<surgy> tim_4117: i pmed you do you need help or not?
<Tim_4117> Yeah the private thing needs me to register...
<surgy> tim_4117: join #dew
<genii> dsterry Anyhow you can install mozilla-thunderbird package for some usable mail client
* Jucato thinks KMail is perfectly usable
<martin> hello?
<juano> im trying to reinstall grub
<juano> i tried !grub, not much luck, windows passed over my mbr
<surgy> whats the defualt directory of grub?
<juano> i tried root (hd1,0) and then setup (hd0)
<genii> it's/boot/grub
<genii> (the default directory it's in) From the command line it's bios type convention like juano is trying
<genii> juano What happened that you need to reinstall grub?
<juano> genii i reinstalled windows
<stdin> if you did "root (hd1.0)" wouldn't you do "setup (hd1)" not "setup (hd0)" ?
<juano> stdin i tried setup (hd1) too
<juano> stdin it didnt work
<juano> stdin i tried then for hd0 didnt work
<stdin> hmm
<juano> stdin i have my first HDD for windows
<juano> stdin my second HDD all for ubuntu
<Jucato> root (hdx,x) <--- the partition where /boot/grub/stage1 is
<Jucato> setup (hdx) <--- drive on whose MBR you want to install GRUB to
<Jucato> the  hdx,x and hdx doesn't necessarily have to be the same drive
<juano> Jucato yep, i tried, ill try again
<genii> juano If you boot to livecd should be able to mount the old linux partition which contained /boot/grub directory then run the grub reinstall using the conf info from there
<Jucato> juano: where are you doing these commands? did you do "sudo grub" first?
<juano> genii Jucato stdin ok thanks for your help! be back in some minutes
<juano> Jucato yes
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. weird...
<juano> Jucato i tried from live cd and also you can press c to get a command line from grub
<juano> cause i got grub installed except it wont mount the linux partition
<juano> Jucato the menu looks just like before though
<juano> Jucato maybe i need to check the menu.lst
<stdin> does it start booting the kernel at all ?
<Jucato> did you move partitions?
<juano> stdin nope, error 17
<Jucato> hm.. wait
<juano> Jucato not at all
* Jucato thinks he's seen that error before...
<genii> if by accident you installed grub to the partition containg your old / fdisk will show the partition type as acorn and not linux
<juano> genii what does this mean_
<genii> I'm pretty sure the 17 error is wrong partition type
<juano> genii ahh
<juano> genii i need to check my /boot/grub/menu.lst then?
<genii> Another user here did this by mistake, it can be recovered
<Jucato> juano: check if the entries in menu.lst for Kubuntu correctly points to the right partitions
<juano> Jucato ok, ill check this
<juano> thanks for the help guys, be right back!
<genii> well, I would try to run fdisk from livecd on the drive which is supposed to have the old / and see it has linux type or lvm type for the partition that is supposed to mount root
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about oddball partition types
* fiberchunks smokes and wonders how to modify liveCD kernel modules to install kubuntu edgy on gateway GT5238e
<fiberchunks> or should I just buy a bloody usb CD drive to install it -- course, then I'd need madwifi for my wireless card, or I can't upgrade -- it's a problem.
<genii> fiberchunks Do you have some desktop around?
<fiberchunks> sorry, don't get what you mean?
<fiberchunks> i've got the .iso of kubuntu -- and I can install in vmware player -- but that's pretty useless, as it only uses pseudo devices, instead of my real devices, or am I missing something?
<stdin> you can make your own live cd, ot customise the desktop cd
<genii> fiberchunks Ah OK... it is an unusual install situation then. If it was something like it didn't like the kernel or whatever there is a way if you can hook it to a desktop system which will netboot and install that way
<fiberchunks> indeed
<dethklok> so like, i have java installed, and limewire installed but limewire dosent open.... just begins to but stops
<fiberchunks> essentially, I've determined that I need to either 1) get a usb cdrom (the cdrom isn't detected because for some reason edgy liveCD doesn't have a whole bunch of drivers enabled by default - namely pata_marvell - which allows my ide cdrom to work properly.)
<stamen> hi
<stamen> can QEMU read linux partitons
<Jucato> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<fiberchunks> ha, or 2) get an ide->usb converter and hook the drive up to that, or 3) install opensuse, which does better hardware auto-detection (but kubuntu is my distro of choice
* fiberchunks ponders
<genii> fiberchunks Actually the netboot way may work for you then, if you have a spare box around to be a dhcp server and if your laptop can do pxeboot
<stdin> dethklok: you probably need to change "#!/bin/sh" to "!#/bin/bash" in /usr/bin/limewire
<fiberchunks> I had a bunch of machines, but they're all gone now -- otherwise that definitely would've been my choice :(
* fiberchunks wonders how hard it would be to put kubuntu liveCD on usb stick... google to the rescue!
<fiberchunks> and more importantly, if my machine will even boot off usb stick
<stdin> fiberchunks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<genii> fiberchunks Not a bad idea actually.
<fiberchunks> stdin: danke
<stdin> :)
<genii> heh stdin to the rescue :)
<juano> Jucato: im on live cd now
<juano> Jucato: how do i mount my root partition??
<genii> juano Hi, welcome back
<Jucato> juano: you don't need to
<juano> genii: hi im on live cd
<Jucato> as long as you know where /boot is
<juano> Jucato: fine but there is no /grub dir
<genii> Well you need the old /boot from the hd not the livecd /boot dir
<juano> Jucato: my ubuntu partitions are hdc1 hdc2 and hdc5
<Jucato> juano: you don't need that. just as long as you know what  drive/partition /boot is located
<dethklok> stdin, eh, what?
<juano> Jucato: which is my boot partition?
<dethklok> stdin, just rename it?
<stdin> dethklok: no, edit the file
<juano> Jucato: where can i find out where my /boot is located?
<fiberchunks> well, I need to think on this more -- thanks for the help / info y'all -- gnight
<Jucato> hm...
<genii> fiberchunks good luck with it
<juano> Jucato: cant i just chroot and mount my files?
<stdin> dethklok: actually, just checked, you need to change "sh runLime.sh" to "bash runLime.sh" in that file, it's just a text script
<Jucato> juano: well, if you chroot, there won't be need to mount the files. just try to see where the /boot directory is. it's usually together with the / directory in the same partition, unless you separated it
<genii> should usually be 2nd partition eg: hdc2 or so in this case
<juano> Jucato: from live cd i cant see any of my files on the hard disk
<juano> Jucato: this dirs are from the live cd
<juano> Jucato: i want to see my HDD /
<Jucato> juano: of course, they're not mounted... you can temporarily mount them if you like.
<stamen> how can I use Cd-rom in QEMU
<juano> Jucato: how can i mount them_
<Jucato> juano: don't you know which partition you installed / (root) into?
<surgy> good night everyone
<Jucato> I mean which of the three you gave? hdc1, hdc2 or hdc3?
<dethklok> stdin, there is no file /usr/bin/limewire ...?
<juano> Jucato: whats the command to mount them?
<Jucato> er.. hdc5?
<Jucato> juano: first make a temporary mount point/directory
<stdin> dethklok: you have limewire installed?
<juano> Jucato: hdc5 is swap
<Jucato> hdc2 is what?
<genii> juano If you go to command line then make a temporary dir like:mkdir  /mnt/tmp  then you can attempt manual mount like: mount -t ext3 /dec/hdc2 /mnt/tmp    then try to ls /mnt/tmp
<juano> Jucato: hdc1 has the whole 70 GB
<juano> and hdc2 is the extended
<dethklok> stdin, hehehe, im dumb... i installed frostwire... :-p
<dethklok> blah
<juano> Jucato: so hdc2 would be it right???
<genii> dev  not dec LOL
<stdin> that'll be i them :P
<Jucato> juano: did you install Kubuntu in just one partition?
<juano> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> juano: which partition? hdc1 or hdc2?
<juano> Jucato: hdc2, its the whole 70 GB
<genii> perhaps lvm
<Jucato> <juano> Jucato: hdc1 has the whole 70 GB <-- I'm confused...
<juano> Jucato: hdc1 i mean
<Jucato> ok..
<Jucato> juano: so everything, including /home is in one big partition?
<juano> Jucato: how do i mount hdc1?
<juano> Jucato: yes
<dethklok> stdin, sry im so difficult to work with :-p..... contents of /usr/bin/frostwire:
<dethklok> bash /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh
<Jucato> juano: ok then, your /boot directory would be in that partition
<juano> Jucato: ok, but i need to mount it first
<Jucato> juano: which means, the command in grub should be "root (hd2,0)"
<stdin> dethklok: try running frostwire from konsole, see if you get any errors
<Jucato> juano: why do you have to mount it first?
<juano> Jucato: oh ... i see, but how come when i did find /boot/grub/stage1 it returned root (hd1,0)??
<juano> sorry it returned (hd1,0)
<Jucato> juano: what's in hdb1?
<juano> hdc1 you mean?
<juano> hdb is the cd-rom i think
<Jucato> no. hd1,0 = hdb1
<Jucato> for GRUB, hdb1 is (hd1,0)
<dethklok> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2849/
<genii> juano Did you add or remove physical hard drives when you put windoze on?
<juano> genii: yes, i was at my brothers with the other HDD that had the grub mbr on it, but i passed it over with windows ntldr
<stdin> dethklok: have you installed sun-java5-jre ?
<genii> Jucato Some bios confuse grub. They report for instance hdb as not installed so hdc becomes (hd1) for grub
<dethklok> stdin, idk, I just downloaded what ever https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire told me to
<juano> genii: but when i got back here, i plugged in the IDE drive just as it was, and well, now trying to reinstall grub
<dethklok> stdin, sry not that... this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Jucato>  @_@
<dwidmann> I've always wondered something, what does grub do when there are both SATA and PATA drives installed ...
<juano> Jucato: so... what should i do? in grub prompt? root (hd2,0) ???
<Jucato> genii: could you take over and help juano? I need to do something else...
<genii> Jucato Will do
<stdin> dethklok: maybe you need to run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<juano> Jucato: if everything is in hdc1, what should i do?
<Jucato> juano: yes. root (hd2,0)
<juano> Jucato: and then setup (hd2) ??
<juano> or setup (hd1) ??
<genii> juano Yes, if it looks from the livecd that the drive is hdc, then grub should see it now as (hd2,0)
<dethklok> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2850/
<juano> genii: ah ok
* Jucato goes away for a while... (sorry juano)
<juano> Jucato: no prob, thanks for all the help
<dethklok> stdin, just push enter?
<juano> genii: so its root (hd2,0)
<genii> juano Yes
<juano> genii: then setup (hd0)
<stdin> dethklok: press 3
<dethklok> stdin: kk
<genii> juano Yes, hd0 for setup. This is for the mbr
<juano> genii: yep, ok ill try thanks!
<dethklok> stdin: now try to run frostwire again?
<genii> juano I'll be here for more help if it goes wrong
<stdin> dethklok: yep, see if works now
<juano> genii: grub> root (hd2,0)
<juano> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<dethklok> stdin, omg! how do you own so much?
<amr> hi plz help
<stdin> dethklok: heh, you're welcome :)
<stephan> some program is blocking my audio device
<dwidmann> as often as stdin in is here, how could he not?
<dwidmann> I think stdin is setting records :O
<juano> genii: ?? any ideas?
<amr> i've done every thing in the ubuntuforum.org to install beryl themes but
<stephan> is there a way to analyse which program is blocking?
<amr> when i chose beryle from menu and start it the computer freezes
<amr> help
<genii> juano OK. When you removed the hard drive before, it was probably on a different ribbon than it is now, or maybe the master/slave settings have changed
<juano> genii: nope, same master slave configs and pluggings
<koriel> anybody installed db2 on kubuntu?
<stdin> amr: is that with xgl?
<amr> what xgl ?
<dethklok> stdin, but u didnt answer the question!?!?! lol
<genii> juano Physically in the machine, how are things arranged? I imagine windoze hd is master drive on first ide ribbon, then cd is slave on that ribbon, then kubuntu hd is master on second ribbon. Is it like this as you can see?
<amr> i don't know xgl ?
<dethklok> !xgl | amr
<ubotu> amr: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stdin> dethklok: 10 years of fixing my own mistakes, that's how :P
<dethklok> stdin: oic
<dethklok> well big thanks... again.. lol
<stdin> :)
<stdin> amr: what video card do you have ?
<juano> genii: i got my hdc1 mounted now!
<juano> genii: im in my /grub/menu.lst
<genii> juano OK, good :) Please pastebin it for me
<juano> genii: ok sec
<genii> juano I'm getting a coffee, back in a minute or 2
<juano> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2851/
<stdin> genii can't function without coffee
<juano> stdin: lol, check my menu.lst if you want too
<snowrichard> hello
<dwidmann> 'ello
<snowrichard> anyone want to critique my new web page lol
<juano> genii: ?
<juano> genii: you there?
<genii> juano Change lines 118 and 126 and 132  to read (hd2,0)
<genii> juano Yes, I'm returned with coffee and looking at pastebin LOL
<dwidmann> it's already running this hot at 70% load ... guess I'll have to switch fans :\
<juano> genii: sure? when i tried root (hd2,0) in grub prompt told me this: disk doesnt exist
<genii> dwidmann degrees celcius how much?
<genii> juano Yes, this is the correct hd # for where the hd is, if the livecd sees it as hdc
<juano> genii: grub> root (hd2,0)
<juano> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<dwidmann> 55, but I'm only at 70% load
<juano> genii: thats what happened when i tried that in grub prompt
<juano> genii: does it matter? should i change it wanyway?
<genii> juano Is grub beginning when you try to boot?
<genii> or straight to windoze   etc etc
<juano> genii: yes
<juano> genii: its beginning yes
<juano> genii: when i hit ubuntu to boot i get error 17
<genii> juano OK, so then just make the changes I stated in that file and try again
* dwidmann goes off to get some more MD
<juano> genii: ok so i change hd1 to hd2
<koriel> anybody knows why limewire doesn't startup...I have edgy and compiz and it complains about java and I have jdk 1.5 which limewire finds it. and then just crashes after showing the logo and some loading functions
<genii> dwidmann 55 is fine. Around 72 start to worry
<juano> genii: how about this root=/dev/hdc1
<juano> genii: should i leave that like it is?
<genii> juano Yes that line is fine
<juano> genii: ok im trying now
<juano> genii: brb
<genii> juano I'll be here :)
<dwidmann> genii, I figure mprime could raise it to around 65 or so, granted, that's not a realistic load
<juano> genii: ok brb
<genii> dwidmann my main system runs around 68 idling and 74 hot, throttles at 76
* dwidmann whistles
<dwidmann> I have a better fan laying around, I just didn't want to use it because it's a PITA to put on
<Theory> oh, these are fan speeds, i thought you were talking load averages
<Theory> s/fan speeds/temperatures/
<genii> In my case degrees celcius
<dwidmann> we were talking cpu temperatures (celsius)
<genii> It's an overclocked coppermine so a bit warmer than usual for that cpu type
<dwidmann> I barely touched the clock speed on mine and the temperature jumped out of its pants
<stdin> my cpu is at 32C
<genii> dwidmann If you plan to OC it use a good fan and some arctic sliver thermal paste
<dwidmann> I've been meaning to either put a better fan on or go liquid .... I need to drag performance out of this guy somehow
<genii> silver not sliver LOL
<dwidmann> I've got AS5 and a half decent stock fan, I have a better fan in the closet ...
<stdin> heh http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert20071832660125.gif
<genii> stdin What, you have your computer in a deep freeze or something?
<dwidmann> I figure with liquid it would probably run at about that temperature
* dwidmann eyes stdin
<stdin> genii: that's what ksensors says
<dwidmann> my cpu is running at a steady 55C, motherboard at 35C
<stdin> mb is at 42
<genii> yeah some sensors are on mb some on cpu
<dwidmann> I'm still not sure what temp3 is o.O
<genii> dwidmann liquid cooled is a pita sometimes you need to wait an hour for coolant to settle after shutting down to boot up again etc etc
<dwidmann> genii: I can only imagine
<stdin> dwidmann: me nither, but it's at 2-3C
<dwidmann> Jeeze, cold
<genii> on my dual cpu box (not dual core) temp3 is my cpu temp for 2nd processor
<dwidmann> I'm not sure what my temp3 is ... but it must be somewhere on the motherboard ... it's at 39
<dwidmann> And oh, genii, why in the world would you be rebooting a system to begin with :O
<genii> dwidmann Well, for servers never if possible. But for personal boxes sometimes you forgot something after turning it off and need to boot again to check something etc. But having to wait that long for coolant would be a major pain
<dwidmann> I suppose so
<dwidmann> Then again, I think that's the only way I'll ever get a >10% overclock with this cpu
<dethklok> is there a way i can like, record what ever is being streamed to my computer (music) from myspace?
<dwidmann> There's always a way to do something. It's just a matter of whether it's complicated or not.
<dethklok> dwidmann, do you know how i would go about doing this?
<genii> dwidmann If yer interested in liquid cooling here is an informative page for you: http://discussions.hardwarecentral.com/showthread.php?t=166529
<dwidmann> dethklock, hmm, used to know of a method to record just about anything, can't seem to remember what it was though.
<dwidmann> If it comes out of your speakers, it can be recorded
* dwidmann clicks genii's link
<genii> dethklok There is a very good firefox extension that lets you save embedded webpage content to a file  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/
<dethklok> genii, eh, thats not really the same.. thx though. I might have a solution, audacity
<dethklok> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<dwidmann> ouch, I had almost forgotten how expensive the phase change systems were
<juano> genii: no luck
<juano> genii: before i had grub on hda
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: depends what kinda of power you are storing
<genii> juano Yes, hda corresponds to bios drive of (hd0)
<juano> genii: yes, well i had grub there before
<juano> genii: but now its installed on hd1
<dwidmann> JohnFlex: also depends how much green your wallet is storing
<juano> genii: i should install it on hd0
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: :-)   it's just a bunch of capacitors
<juano> genii: maybe if i ru nubuntu installed i can install it from there?
<genii> juano Yes, it should be on hd0 if that is your boot drive. That is where the master boot record is and so on
<juano> genii: maybe if i run ubuntu installer i can install it from there
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: just big ones for anything high voltage/current
<genii> juano Is there a hd or is it a cdrom on hdb ?
<dwidmann> A phase change unit runs for around $900 brand new if I remember right ... forget where and when I saw that price though
<dwidmann> (out of budget range)
<juano> a cdrom on hdb
<juano> genii: i checked with gnome-partitioner, hdc1 is my root partition
<genii> juano OK no harm done trying to put grub on hd1 then :)
<juano> genii: hda1 is windows partition
<juano> genii: i tried it, didnt work, maybe i try root (hd0,0)
<genii> juano No, that is where windoze is
<juano> genii: ok.. so im out of options
<genii> juano To understand hd designations from grub to linux
<juano> genii: i dont get it, if my partition is hdc1
<juano> genii: then it should be the (hd1,0)
<juano> genii: hdc is the second hard drive
<juano> genii: that is ok, cause its on the second hard drive
<genii> juano hda=hd0 hdb=hd1 hdc=hd2   hda1=hd0,0 hdb1=hd1,0 hdc1=hd2,0
<genii> juano Are you back on livecd?
<juano> genii: yes im on livecd
<genii> juano OK, do you have some command-line going?
<juano> genii: hdc1 isnt hd2,0 cause it sais when i tried hd2,0 that the disk didnt exist
<juano> genii: yes
<genii> juano please do fdisk hdc1 (may need to sudo) then see what partition type it says by choosing "p" to print details
<ponpon> salut a tous
<juano> genii:  Unable to open hdc1
<genii> may need: sudo fdisk /dev/hdc1    if it complains
<ponpon> helo all
<ners> f
<ponpon> how to instinl a firewall on kubuntu please?
<stdin> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<juano> genii: Disk /dev/hdc1: 80.8 GB, 80805118464 bytes
<juano> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9823 cylinders
<juano> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ponpon> ok thank you
<juano> genii: thats fine, its my partition with Ubuntu
<genii> juano Yes, that shows just the geometry. The fdisk program should also tell what it thinks the operating system is by the partition type.
<snowrichard> hello
<genii> juano If you still have the fdisk command prompt you can type in "p" now to show details of the partition
<genii> If it shows the type as linux or lvm it is good. But if it is something odd like especially acorn type of partition then it means that grub got installed to the / partition by mistake
<juano> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2853/
<genii> juano OK, be right back
<genii> juano Well, this does not look too good, truthfully
<juano> genii: i have 2 HDD
<juano> genii: on the hda, i got windows
<genii> juano There are no other partitions on that drive like hdc2 hdc5 and so on?
<juano> genii: yes, theres hdc1, hdc2 and hdc5
<juano> genii: hdc2 is the extended partition , hdc1 the boot with everything on it and hdc5 the swap
<juano> genii: on my second HDD i have ubuntu on the whole disk
<genii> juano The second hard drive you say is the one with ubuntu on the whole disk is NOT the drive hdc ???
<juano> genii: yes , the hdc drive is that one
<animimotus> hello
<juano> genii: the hdc drive is the whole ubuntu drive
<stephan> thanks
<stephan> bye
<genii> juano OK, just needed clarification :)
<juano> genii: you said that hdc refers to hd2, but i tried hd2 and it tells me that that disk "hd2" doesnt exist
<juano> genii: so it cant be hd2
<genii> juano You should be able to re-put grub using as root then (hd2,0) and to install grub to (hd0)
<animimotus> instead of specify the editor in a command line like : sudo gedit file.txt or sudo kate file.txt, doest exist by default a enrionnemnt variable ?
<juano> genii: how about the command grub-install /dev/hda ?
<juano> genii: what will that do? install my current configuration to hda?
<genii> juano grub does not use names like hda or hdb or hdc  it needs names like (hd0,0) or (hd2,0) and so on
<dwidmann> the grub-install command, fortunately, will take either
<dwidmann> and all it does, juano, is install grub to that drive ...
<genii> juano If it takes hda as an argument, yes, use that eg:  sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<juano> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
* dethklok is real bored. :(
<codyt> dethklok dethklok
<dethklok> codyt codyt codyt codyt
<codyt> william murderface murderface murderface
<dethklok> woot!
<HymnToLife> !fortune-mod
<ubotu> fortune-mod: provides fortune cookies on demand. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 144 kB
<genii> juano OK, do you have another machine you can connect to internet with as you work on the grub machine separately? This would be easier since it looks like a chroot to the old / is needed
<HymnToLife> I usually use this when I'm bored :p
<dethklok> does codyt want a banana sticker?
<dethklok> lol
<juano> genii: yes, i need to install mirc on it
<juano> genii: just a sec
<dethklok> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
* dwidmann waits for transcode to finish so he can fire up quake4
<kubuntian> hellp
<HymnToLife> genii, no chroot is needed to reinstall grub
<HymnToLife> just use a Live CD
<kubuntian> does somebody knows how to compose the http-get query in order to initialize gmail fields of compose message?
<dethklok> !burning crusade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burning crusade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntian> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<genii> juano You can exit the fdisk prompt back to regular command-line by "q" if you still have it open
<juano> genii: yep already did
<genii> juano OK good :)
<kubuntian1> does somebody knows how to compose the http-get query in order to initialize gmail fields of compose message?
<juano_> genii
<juano_> genii im on other machine now
<juano_> genii now what should i do for grub?
<genii> juano OK. so do you have hdc1 mounted someplace?
<juano_> genii yes on the other comp via live cd
<juano_> genii i mounted it at /mnt/hdc1
<dethklok> how can i make it so caps lock stays on?
<genii> juano OK, good. So now: sudo chroot /mnt/hdc1
<juano_> genii ok sec
<juano_> genii ok ! im in
<juano_> genii im in as root
<dethklok> kubuntian, are you looking for a gmail invite?
<genii> juano good :) Now do the grub command eg: grub-install /dev/hda
<juano_> genii ok sec
<dwidmann> kubuntian, I could have sworn I saw some interesting stuff related to http headers and the like here: /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/http_web_services/debugging.html
<dwidmann> or somewhere near there, at any rate
<juano_> genii not found or not a block device
<dwidmann> ls -l /dev/hda?
<juano_> dwidmann no such file or directory
<juano_> dwidmann ??? wt...
<genii> juano OK, the chroot /dev probably does not have it. So use the other syntax
<dwidmann> guess grub-install wasn't lying afterall
<genii> juano eg: grub-install (hd0)
<dwidmann> I usually reinstall grub from a livecd, goes smooth then
<juano_> genii ok
<genii> juano Give me a minute and Ill make an appropriate commandline
<genii> need to look up some switches etc
<juano_> genii oik
<akasico1>    	 	 	 	 	 	 		 	   Como puedo configurar la tecla de windows para que act&uacute;e como en el windows.
<akasico1> :)
<genii> juano Looking into it, seems that just simplest way first should beOK:      grub-install hd0
<genii> Did you use the --root-directory=     on it before??
<juano_> genii ok, let me check
<genii> juano Because if you put previously --root-directory=    the place you put for that may be corrupted
<juano_> genii /dev/hdc1: not found or not a block device
<juano_> genii yes on the root directory
<juano_> genii no no
<genii> juano no, not hdc1     use exactly:     grub-install hd0          <--exactly like that
<juano_> genii i di that already it returns THIS
<juano_> genii /dev/hdc1: not found or not a block device
<karmikaze> hey does anyone know if the photoviewer 'xv' is available on apt?
<karmikaze> i dont see the package but maybe its combined with something else?
<Jucato> !xv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah... hm..
<karmikaze> yeah :P
<genii> juano OK gimme aminute to think then
<karmikaze> its my favourite just cos its really light weight, and simple
<genii> Jucato still no joy on grub LOL
<Jucato> genii: what seems to *really* be the problem?
<karmikaze> maybe its xview?
<Jucato> karmikaze: no xview here either... I do recall seeing something like that before.. let me check
<karmikaze> ty
* m1r4g3 is away: Gone away for now.
<genii> juano OK, we will try to make it put a /dev entry then. do:  sudo /etc/init.d/udev start
<juano_> genii ok
<genii> Jucato He is chroot currently to hdc1 under /mnt/hdc1 from livecd. So grub-install groans of no dev entry for hdc and so on
<dwidmann> if you do it straight from the livecd though (not in chroot), what does grub-install say then?
<kkosmo> somone know how i can record audio from radio
<kkosmo> or
<kkosmo> or
<kkosmo> somthing like that
<kkosmo> ?
<Jucato> karmikaze: sorry I couldn't remember what the package name was..
<karmikaze> its ok, im looking for a .deb now. i see their source if i really want
<karmikaze> man their website is fuuuuuuugly
<karmikaze> lol
<genii> dwidmann It gave some other similar weird error
<karmikaze> so 1993...
<Kyoden> hello
<karmikaze> hi
<juano_> dwidmann one sec
<juano_> dwidmann it sais : could not find device for /boot, not found or not a block device
<genii> juano_ Did the udev command complete OK?
<juano_> dwidmann thats if i do grub-install /dev/hda
<Jucato> karmikaze: why do you need xv, btw?
<karmikaze> i just want a simple image viewer
<karmikaze> that i can launch from commandline
<Jucato> karmikaze: there's also something called xzgv, which is a command line image viewer
<karmikaze> ok cool i'll try that one
<Jucato> !xzgv
<ubotu> xzgv: Picture viewer for X with a thumbnail-based selector. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-5.1 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<genii> Bleh I just remembered need to put from livecd the stupid switch then as --root-directory=/mnt/hdc1/boot
<karmikaze> cool
* karmikaze apt-gets
<juano_> genii yes, but nothing happens
<juano_> genii whats that?
<genii> juano_ OK, now does:   ls /dev/hdc?    produce a result?
<juano_> genii under chroot no , it sais no such file or directory, from livecd terminal its there inside /dev yes
<juano_> genii whats this --root-directory=/mnt/hdc1/boot ?
<sleepy745> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<genii> juano_ OK it seems the chroot cannot properly run the udev then since inside another instance. So exit the chroot and go back to regular livecd command-line by typeing "exit"
<juano_> genii ok i did that
<genii> juano_ The next thing to try is from livecd:      sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdc1/boot /dev/hda
<juano_> genii ok let me check
<flaccid> Jucato:
<flaccid> calling Jucato
<Jucato> flaccid: yes?
<flaccid> g'day mate
<Jucato> good day to you too
<flaccid> just wondering if i could bother you for those style settings of edgy
<flaccid> for my freebsd desktop:
<flaccid> i can't get it to look right
<juano_> genii it sais : cannot create a directory /dev/hdc1/boot/boot Not a directory
<Jucato> flaccid: what specifics do you need?
<juano_> genii should it be --root-directory=/mnt/hdc1 ?
<genii> juano_ not /DEV/hdc1           /mnt/hdc1
<matt0507> hi, im trying to copy a folder to /usr/ as root, how do i do that? kept gettign permission denied >,<
<flaccid> window decoration and colour
<flaccid> basically confirm all of the appearance settings if possible for kcontrol
<flaccid> maybe qt is my problem
<flaccid> like which widget style?
<Jucato> flaccid: windeco is Crystal using Kubuntu buttons, but those buttons are not available upstream, afaik
<juano_> genii ahh, it installed now
<Jucato> flaccid: widget style is Plastik. color, is a customized Kubuntu purple color
<juano_> genii it sais that it installed successfully , no errors reported and throwed me 3 lines
<dwidmann> I thought the widget style was lipstik, maybe it was and isn't now ... I can't remember
<flaccid> Jucato: ok 1 sec jucy
<genii> juano_ OK, so since we fixed the grub menu.lst previously hopefullynow should boot OK
<juano_> genii should i try a reboot now?
<genii> juano_ Yes please :)
<juano_> genii ok, be right back
<flaccid> jucy just going to install latest crystal and go from there :)
<flaccid> i'll get back to ya in 5
<Jucato> flaccid: ok. I have to go
<flaccid> npz thanks mate
<flaccid> you aint got that hex for the title bar ?
<flaccid> the purple
* genii sips a coffee
<flaccid> hehe
<Jucato> flaccid: um nope
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> flaccid: hold on a sec
<posingaspopular> genii: good call, im  about to get one myself
<juano_> genii ok , i got into grub menu, i can boot into windows ok from grub :P thats a good sign, but when i try to boot into ubuntu it tells me cant mount partition
<genii> posingaspopular LOL
<dwidmann> #6569AE
<genii> juano_ Yes, I anticipated this. I know what the issue is now.
<juano_> genii whats wrong now with the ubuntu partition?
<dwidmann> flaccid: #6569AE
<flaccid> cheers dwidmann :)
<genii> juano_ Short explanation: running grub previously on (hd2,0) messed it up
<flaccid> heh i have to download crystal
<genii> juano_ But i know how to fix it
<juano_> genii ok
<juano_> genii how can we fix this
<Jucato> flaccid: http://jucato.org/stuff/kubuntu-colors.kcsrc or http://jucato.org/stuff/kubuntuColours.kcsrc
<genii> juano_ So back to livecd. Then we repair the partition type
<juano_> genii ok sec
<Jucato> flaccid: you know how to import/add KDE color schemes right?
<flaccid> not really
<flaccid> hehe
<Jucato> !changethemes | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<flaccid> should it be there crystal clear theme?
<flaccid> hehe this is for the freebsd :)
<Jucato> flaccid: what crystal clear theme? that's an icon theme
<flaccid> hmm
<genii> juano_ We will need to discover if you used LVM when you installed. The extended partition... did you have this mounted before when it booted to ubuntu on that drive?
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> well kde install ddidn't come with crystal window deco
<genii> eg: mounted as /home or something like that
<Jucato> flaccid: crystal window decoration
<Jucato> flaccid: of course not
<juano_> genii mmm no , i think not
<juano_> genii i only mounted hdc1
<Jucato> flaccid: Crystal is not the standard KDE window decoration, nor does KDE officially ship with it
<juano_> genii hdc2 is the extended partition
<Jucato> flaccid: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/colors.html to add color schemes so you can use Kubuntu Edgy's color scheme
<Jucato> anyway, gotta run
<matt0507> hi, i need to move a folder to /usr/ but it requires root access, how do i enable/log in as root in order to do so?
<flaccid> i got the wrong one but sweet
<flaccid> thansk mate
<genii> juano_ OK. We will try to find a hint of the install type of either lvm or not by looking at that partition first.
<juano_> genii can this be fixed?
<genii> juano Let me know when you are ready to continue, I will have a cigarette and some coffee
<juano_> genii im ready
<genii> juano_ Yes, it can be fixed :)
<juano_> genii it booted already
<genii> juano_ OK. So to command-line and then to run fdisk for the extended partion of hdc. I think it was hdc5  but not certain
<juano_> genii hdc2 actually
<genii> juano_ Ok, so then:   sudo fdisk /dev/hdc2
<genii> juano_ Then "p" command to fdisk to see what the partition type is
<genii> should be either: lvm   or linux
<juano_> genii unable to read /dev/hdc2
<genii> juano_ Did you use sudo and full path: eg, exactly as above:           sudo fdisk /dev/hdc2
<juano_> genii let me re-check
<juano_> genii yes, same return
<genii> juano_ OK, then we shall try the main drive then. Put:   sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<juano_> genii i did ls -l /dev/hdc2 and it shows, its there yes
<juano_> genii oh yes that worked, i did print
<genii> It may be that hdc2 was left empty and not given a type or formatted and so on.
<juano_> genii it sais in /dev/hdc2 filesystem WIN95 LBA
<genii> juano_ OK, for hdc1 what does it say?
<juano_> it sais Linux
* genii ponders fat32 partition??
<juano_> genii and for hdc5 it sais Linux swap
<juano_> thats in print in the column system
<guglielf> well, more firefox related than kubuntu... however i just ask: does anyone know how to put bookmarks and history buttons on the firefox toolbar? tnx :)
<juano_> genii is this bad?
<genii> juano_ OK good. The hdc1 type looks proper tho, so may be a different problem than I thought at first. Give me a moment to think
<genii> juano_ Please pastebin the contents of the files:  /mnt/hdc1/boot/grub/menu.lst and /mnt/hdc1/etc/fstab
<juano_> genii ok jusrt a sec
<juano_> genii no /grub dir in /mnt/hdc1/boot
<dwidmann> ooh, this isn't half bad: http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=52057&id=1
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: right click on the toolbar then click on customize,  just drag and drop the bookmark and history icon to the toolbar
<genii> juano_ Please pastebin results of the command:   ls -ld /mnt/hdc1/boot/*
<guglielf> Linux_Galore: mmm did not find it, re-checking now. Tnx anyway :)
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: its a standard feature in firefox
<genii> guglielf Make sure you are on the top of the window on far right open space of bar to right-click
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: ie dont click on an icon, pick a blank spot at the bottom or top
<genii> yes, exactly so
<juano> genii:
<genii> juano_ I need to go make coffee for my roommate who is waking in 5 minutes. I will be back in a minute
<juano> genii: sorry just a sec
<juano> genii:  ok
<guglielf> genii, Linux_Galore: right, i knew that. apparently they disappeared from the toolbar customisation dialog O.O
<guglielf> tnx both of you
<dethklok> mmkay, im out
<dethklok> tt u all later
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: yeah. theres a tricdk for putting them back, I did tha same thing once
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: click on "restore default set"
<guglielf> uhm, maybe ;)
<genii> juano I am back :) Was there any contents in the directory /mnt/hdc1/boot        ?
<juano> genii:
<juano> genii:  sorry im so stupid i was searching in boot from live cd
<juano> genii: heres my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2855/
<genii> LOL OK back in a moment then
<juano> genii:  lol
<juano_> its mounted at hd1,1
<juano_> now
<JanusDC> Hello
<juano_> genii should it be hd1,0 ? since its hdc1 not hdc2
<guglielf> Linux_Galore: default set restored: didn't work, no bkmks and history icons there
<JanusDC> Any body know how can I edit a .deb package? (I need edit the control archive)
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: always google  or ask in the #mozilla #firefox channels
<genii> juano_ No, the grub-install should have properly decided what (hd#,#) but it looks very odd. Can you pastebin please now:  /mnt/hdc1/etc/fstab
<guglielf> Linux_Galore: k, thank you mate :)
<genii> juano
<genii> bleh
<genii> juano_ We will first see if the / is being mounted right there properly in fstab before changing the grub file
<juano> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2856/
<JanusDC> Please help me. How can I edit a package?
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: you do realise ctrl h  and ctrl b  does the same job
<Aurvandill> Can someone help me with envy? I just get a black screen after the menu...
<genii> juano_ Yes, your fstab is corrupted. I will write you a new one and pastebin it for you to copy over
<HymnToLife> JanusDC, "edit a package" ?
<guglielf> Linux_Galore: yep :)
<juano> genii: really? at what line genii?
<Linux_Galore> guglielf: why you would need an icons beats me, thats just slow
<JanusDC> HymnToLife, Yes, I need to open a .deb package and edit the Control file (the file that have the dependencies of the package)
<genii> juano All those parts which say stuff like UUID are some weird garbage that is not supposed to be there
<guglielf> Linux_Galore: cause i love clicking everywhere, uh lol
<genii> I've seen this one time before
<juano> genii:  are you sure???
<genii> juano Yes, I'm very sure
<juano> genii:  ok :-)
<matt0507> hi, how do i move a folder to /usr/ as root?
<dwidmann> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Linux_Galore> matt0507:   sudo  mv  folder  /usr
<matt0507> ty :)
<juano> genii: when everything was working before i had those UUID entries, thats why im asking
<JanusDC> HymnToLife, my problem is this: I downloaded a debian package that depends of some library. That library have other name in Ubuntu. I could install the package with --force, but apt tell me that I have a package that need dependences each time that I use apt.
<dhq> my mplayer doesnt work when i run mlplayer all i can see is a blue screen
<genii> juano http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2857/     Replace the contents of current file /mnt/hdc1/etc/fstab with this
<HymnToLife> JanusDC, if I were you, I'd install my thing otherwise
<HymnToLife> what app is it ?
<JanusDC> prozgui
<juano> genii: should i do cp fstab fstab.bak just in case?
<genii> juano Sure, this is a good idea
<juano> genii: ok done
<JanusDC> HymnToLife, All that I need is to edit the package's dependences. Who is the genius that change the name of a library?? :\
<juano> genii: reboot ?? lol
<genii> juano The file is changed?
<genii> if so, then yes try a reboot
<juano> genii: yes, i replaces fstab contents for your fstab contents
<juano> genii: wish me luck
<juano> genii: lol
<genii> juano break a leg :)
<juano> genii: brb!
<codyt> I'm trying to set up a basic network with two computers, allowing the other computer to connect to the internet thru this computer, but I'm on dial up and I don't know what the default gateway for device ppp0 should be
<genii> On the client?
<codyt> on this box.
<codyt> The default gateway IP for the connecting box, rather.
<juano_> genii
<juano_> genii error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<juano_> genii mm... should i try changing hd1,1 for hd1,0 in menu.lst?
<genii> juano_ OK, so back to livecd where we alter the grub file one more time
<genii> juano_ Yes, excatly so
<genii> exactly, even
<juano_> genii ok, i hope that works... i had lots of stuff in that partition
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: Ok, thanks. I'll continue with my friend: Google :P Bye
<JanusDC> \quit
<HymnToLife> JanusDC, was about to tell you how to fix this but I gues I'll let you /quit and use your friend Google...
<genii> codyt Does the box which is connecting by modem have another IP which is on the eth0 interface?
<juano_> genii i think its pretty logical, cause if hdc1 is the first partition it should be 0 not 1
<codyt> genii, yes.
<genii> codyt You could try to put that as the gateway on the client machine
<codyt> no no, I don't know what to put as the gateway on *this* machine.
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: Hehe, I can wait :D
<codyt> It keeps refusing to save my settings, because 0.0.0.0 is an invalid IP for the default gateway.
* m1r4g3 is back.
<matt0507> yay guys finally copied my new KDM theme over to /usr/ thanks Linux_Galore and sudo!
<genii> codyt Obviously it already knows what to use as the default gateway since it is connecting successfully to the internet
<codyt> This computer just connects through the modem.
<juano_> genii ok im ready
<codyt> But it's still requiring me to put in a default gateway.
<codyt> Won't save with 0.0.0.0 as the default gateway.
<juano_> genii im in menu.lst, should i try changing root (hd1,1) for root (hd1,0) ??
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: Google don't love me any more.
<genii> codyt When I say "client machine" I mean the machine you have connected by ethernet card to the machine which is using the modem to reach the internet
<codyt> I know exactly what you mean.
<codyt> You're not understanding me, I guess.
<genii> juano_ Yes
<juano_> genii ok
<juano_> genii then reboot?
<genii> juano_ Yes, and then we will know
<juano_> genii ok
<genii> codyt By default gateway then you mean the default gateway for the interface eth0 on the machine with the modem?
<codyt> on the machine with the modem.  The KDE configure thing requires me to put one in.
<codyt> or else it refuses to save the configuration.
<juano_> genii YEEEESSSSSSSS!
<juano_> genii it worked... i cant believe it
<genii> codyt You should not need to alter any ppp0 settings. This should be getting autoassigned by your isp and so on. Since the ip and gateway and so on will change every time you dial in for instance there will be no set gateway and so on
<genii> juano_ :)
<juano_> genii im back in the kubuntu box!! man thanks for your help!
<codyt> then this configuration tool is retarded.
<juano_> genii thanks very much!
<codyt> I can't *not* set it.
<genii> juano_ Well it took a while but you are welcome
<juano_> genii lol, yeah.. thanks a lot
<codyt> Would it have any adverse effects to set it as 127.0.1.1?
<genii> codyt Yes, you will be in a loopback hyell
<genii> hell even
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: I tried with mc that allow me to read into the package .deb, but it don't allow me to modify anything.
<codyt> Ah.
<codyt> Figured as much.
<codyt> I sorta am atm anyways.
<juano> genii: your a master
* Jucato gives an award to genii
<codyt> Every time I start up, I have to take down the eth0 device, or else no data will be sent/rec from the modem.
<HymnToLife> JanusDC, you need to extract it all, modify what you want and rebuild the package
* Jucato burps... -_-
<genii> juano I had to deal with this grub stuff before so luckily I knew we could bring it back
<genii> Jucato Praise from the master LOL
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: Yes, I know... but How?
<juano> genii: yes.. phew.. i thought it wouldnt work
* Jucato looks around... "who?"
<juano> lol
<matt0507> Linux_Galore: are you there? i got a question about using sudo
<juano> that was the last hope...
<genii> codyt There is a setting in the text file for ppp which can be done which will let you not have to do the eth0 stop/start stuff. eth0 pre-empting the gateway is pretty common prob
<HymnToLife> JanusDC, dpkg -b ftw
<genii> codyt If you give me a minute I'll look it up
<codyt> if I bring eth0, then reconnect to the internet, it won't send or recieve packages (it will connect, though).
<codyt> Sounds like the same problem?
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: thank! I'm trying
<genii> codyt Yes, this is the exact issue I mean. The eth0 gateway does not get changed to the ppp0 gateway when dialling in and so on.
<codyt> okay.
<genii> I think it's something like "remoteauth=no" or somesuch but looking it up just now
<xtoxico> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<xtoxico> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<codyt> Really, I'm not sure if the network even works when eth0 is up.
<codyt> Don't have everything set up properly..
<genii> bah hard to find that exact info atm but I had to do this before because eth0 comes up before ppp0 and hogs the default gateway
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! It works!!!
<xtoxico> vmware!
<xtoxico> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Jucato> !botabuse | xtoxico
<ubotu> xtoxico: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xtoxico> sorry
<eeos> hi everybody!
<genii> codyt Check the file /etc/wvdial.conf for a line reading:  replacedefaultroute
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<codyt> nope.
<codyt> not there.
<genii> codyt OK, put it in then
<codyt> Not much in it, really.
<codyt> No phone # or anything in it.
<genii> really??
<codyt> Yeah.
<codyt> I think KPPP stores that.
<genii> I'm pretty sure it still has wvdial as backend tho
<codyt> Should that be replacedefaultroute = yes, or anything?
<matt0507> what will be deleted if i typ this sudo command? sudo rm -rf?
<genii> codyt First see if a local wvdial exists, in ~ someplace
<Jucato> matt0507: just plain "sudo rm -rf"? nothing. unless you put something after that... and depends on where you type it
<genii> codyt If yu need to insert the line it's just replacedefaultroute    with no options
<Jucato> matt0507: NEVER do "sudo rm -rf /" as in NEVER!
<JanusDC> HymnToLife: bye, and thanks again. See you
<matt0507> Jucato: so if i type sudo rm -rf folder1/folder2/folder3 all 3 folders will be deleted with no confirmations?
<Jucato> matt0507: no
<genii> codyt So what effectively happens is eth0 is defaultroute then when modem connects it switches automagically
<Jucato> matt0507: it will try to remove folder3, which is in folder2, which is in folder1
<Jucato> matt0507: only folder3 will be removed (afaik)
<matt0507> Jucato:  ok cool, instead of -f i just put -i, that'll ask before each file is deleted,
<Jucato> matt0507: yes. every file, and every file in every folder in folder3
<posingaspopular> help: firefox won't open right
<posingaspopular> it says to close the process before starting again
<matt0507> Jucato: cool, i'll just make sure to not delete / folder :p
<praetor> pkill firefox?
<Jucato> matt0507: why do you need sudo for it?
<genii> codyt Do you have a file /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial  ?
<posingaspopular> praetor: didn't do anything
<codyt> I'l check
<matt0507> Jucato: i was trying to copy kdm theme to /usr folder so i had to learn alll the sudo cp/mv command >,< can not do in konqueror because it require root
<Jucato> matt0507: "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> !changethemes | matt0507
<ubotu> matt0507: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> matt0507: go to the section about KDM Themes there
<Jucato> *KDM Themes* not KDE Themes. ok? :)
<codyt> genii, yes.
<genii> codyt In there does it have the actual connect info like phone
<codyt> nope.
<matt0507> Jucato: sure thanks, is kdesu konqueror just giving a temp root access will reset back to normal privilage at next log on?
<codyt> "noath" line2: "name wvdial" line3: "usepeerdns"
<codyt> and that's all.
<Jucato> matt0507: it's temporary, like launching/running an app as root. once you close the app, you won't have root access anymore
<matt0507> Jucato: ok thanks, that make things easier for me to extract new themes to the correct folder. been messing with sudo all night >,<
<genii> codyt OK, add the "replacedefaultroute" into there instead of the /etc/wvdial file. I'm pretty sure it's the global which will override user-specific stuff where phone # and so on is
<codyt> okay.
<Jucato> matt0507: want to make it extra-extra easier? install "kdmtheme"
<Jucato> matt0507: and follow the guide above
<uwer> uwe,
<Lord_Flasheart> guys, i have been having issues with getting fakeraid working on edgy, and so am trying feisty herd 2
<matt0507> Jucato: thanks again, will give it a try :)
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know what kernel version is in feisty herd 2?
<uwer> uwe, sorry, bye bye
<genii> codyt So the idea is then: See if you can boot with eth0 default gateway and so on then dial in and see if it connects with the gateway auto-swapping to the ppp. Without juggling disabling eth0 and so forth
<Lord_Flasheart> also, is it possible to upgrade continuously from herd2 through to the final release through apt?
<Chasta> hello
<exar> hello
<Jucato> Lord_Flasheart: 2.6.20
<codyt> 'kay.
<Chasta> something terrible happned
<Chasta> I installed windows
<Chasta> and grub wanished..
<Chasta> how can I reinstall it
<Jucato> Lord_Flasheart: and yes, you can upgrade continuously from herd2 to final
<HymnToLife> !grub | Chasta
<ubotu> Chasta: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> bah, beat me to it
<Lord_Flasheart> Jucato: that's awesome dude, thanks for the info, you are a legend!
<Jucato> Lord_Flasheart: just take note that feisty is still not in a stable state
<snowrichard> http://schizophrenicprogrammer.info
<Jucato> me? a legend? am I *that* old?!?
<Lord_Flasheart> Jucato: i know, i am living life on the edge
<genii> codyt Then after you statically assign eth0 same range both boxes and use modem box eth0 ip for gateway of machine without modem
<snowrichard> does this page work for you? thanks in advance
<Lord_Flasheart> Jucato: well, more edgy than edgy eft anyway
<Lord_Flasheart> Jucato: if such a thing is possible
<Jucato> Lord_Flasheart: hehe ok. good luck. and drop by #ubuntu+1 for your feisty problems :)
<Jucato> of course it is possible... edgier than edgy = feisty herd2 :)
<codyt> still worked after just reconnecting.
<codyt> I'll try rebooting later.
<codyt> Too much open.
<genii> codyt OK, so successfully switched gateway?
<fantoni> hello
<codyt> Seems so.
<fantoni> How can I add a directory in group of users?
<codyt> is there a way to ping the router?
<Gimmy> who have kubuntu with beryl and help me?
<genii> codyt You mean ping the internet ip of modem computer from satellite computer?
<codyt> I mean ping the router between this computer and the one sitting next to me.
<flaccid> http://dnsstuff.com ?
<flaccid> ping ip
<Tm_T> !beryl | Gimmy
<ubotu> Gimmy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<codyt> like, would the router have a default IP?
<flaccid> codyt: usually. consult your router manual.
<genii> codyt If it works in the usual manner, the router ip would be something like 192.168.0.1 or similar
<flaccid> or if you connect to it already perhaps get the ip from arp -a
<codyt> Router was given to me, no manual.
<flaccid> codyt: vendor website
<genii> codyt When you do "ifconfig" what IP does it say for eth0 ?
<codyt> inet addr:192.168.2.100  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<exar> hello all its m first install of ubuntu :) and i m verry hapy sorry for m inglish i m french but its verry great ful ubuntu
<Aurvandill> Do KDE have a something similar to Windows' ctrl+alt+del when stuff crash? (like Beryl :P )
<Jucato> Aurvandill: Ctrl+Esc by default
<Jucato> not sure if Beryl affects that
<Chasta> what means: to preserve
<flaccid> codyt: most likely 192.168.2.1 . see arp -a
<Jucato> so you might have to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<genii> codyt OK, it will be easier if you just hook the 2 systems straight to each other with a crossover cable instead of going thru the router. It will want to be the default gateway all the time
<Aurvandill> Jucato, okay, thanks
<flaccid> genii: thats a negative
<codyt> not sure if I have a crossover cable
<codyt> Doubt I have access to buy one.
<flaccid> ignore one
<flaccid> ignore that
<flaccid> you don't need a crossover
<flaccid> its the same as plugging in
<Aurvandill> Jucato, I'm not using XGL though
<codyt> Windows doesn't recognize a connection at all when I directly linked the two computers.
<Jucato> !beryl | Aurvandill
<ubotu> Aurvandill: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> Aurvandill: #ubuntu-xgl is the home of it all
<codyt> But, it does recognize that there is a connection when I connected it to the router.
<genii> flaccid Usually most routers will put their own IP as default gateway when they assign IP. So he will need to make routes and so forth then
<flaccid> no he won't
<Aurvandill> Jucato, Ah, okay.
<flaccid> dhcp assigns gateway
<flaccid> you don't need to make any routes
<flaccid> codyt: is the router providing dhcp
<codyt> the IP address you said it would most likely be worked.
<codyt> flaccid, I think sol
<xtoxico> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> codyt: netgear?
<genii> codyt Can you ping the ip of the modem box now from the satellite box?
<flaccid> genii: what if the router has icmp echo turned off?
<codyt> Doubt it.
<genii> flaccid I imagine ping times out in that scenario
<flaccid> codyt: did you try arp -a
<flaccid> usually unless its filtered
<codyt> "destination host unreachable"
<Gimmy> my keymap is english for default
<codyt> flaccid, apr -a failed.
<flaccid> what was the error?
<Gimmy> setxkbmap -layout it
<genii> codyt You may be able to access the configuration page of the router by using your web browser and point it to 192.168.2.1
<Gimmy> i use this command for change it in italian
<codyt> hrm.
<codyt> actually, it didn't fail this time.
<flaccid> kubuntu comes with arp? sorry i'm on freebsd atm
<Gimmy> but i must type the command everytime
<Gimmy> how i can change forever the keymap?
<codyt> oh\
<codyt> it's prompting for a password... that I don't have..
<codyt> flaccid, I ran the arp command again, and it works.
<codyt> ? (192.168.2.1) at 00:04:E2:49:E0:FE [ether]  on eth0
<genii> codyt try usual default of no username and password of admin    or user admin  no password of combos of these
<HymnToLife> codyt, that usually means you shouldn't do what you are trying to do :p
<codyt> HymnToLife, not in this case.  It's my router.
<codyt> Wrong Password!!
<flaccid> codyt: there you go
<codyt> haha
<flaccid> so have you downloaded the manual yet, codyt
<codyt> nope.
<codyt> Hrm.
<genii> codyt LOL well, if you find the user manual it should tell you the default user/pass then you can reset it usually with paperclip to the little hole in back and login after
<codyt> If I reset the router, will it reset the password?
<genii> yes
<codyt> 'kay.
<flaccid> to default password
<flaccid> which you don't know
<genii> codyt Whats the router make/model?
<codyt> gur.
<codyt> would you try smc.com and tell me if it works for you?
<genii> gur?
<codyt> SMC7004VBR
<genii> no, smc.com is offline
<flaccid> whats this got to do with anything
<codyt> SMC is the company.
<flaccid> company of what
<codyt> that makes the router.
<flaccid> oh ok
<flaccid> np
<codyt> SMC barricade.
<flaccid> cheap shit they are. but some stuff is ok
<genii> Well, whether he needs to mess with router settings or not having access to it is useful regardless
<flaccid> like NICs
<snowrichard> Server Error
<snowrichard> The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request.
<snowrichard> JRun closed connection.
<codyt> yep
<flaccid> its actually ERROR 503: Server Error.
<flaccid> idiots
<flaccid> wonder how long they be down
<snowrichard> probably iis
<genii> smcadmin is the default password. No username
<genii> (this from dslreports.com)
<flaccid> yeah jrun goes on iis
<genii> iis=crapola supreme they need to run apache
<snowrichard> I heart my apache :)
<snowrichard> should get a bumper sticker Lol
<codyt> isn't a username input field, and thank you.
<genii> codyt The useful feature in there if it has it would be to assign always the same IP to certain mac addreeses so less mucking with individual machine's network files and so on
<flaccid> "static dhcp"
<genii> they just always are dhcp but receive effectively static IPs and so on
<codyt> meh.
<genii> flaccid Yes, exactly
<codyt> Now the lights are blinking.. and it's not letting me do anyting.
<codyt> oh
<flaccid> sounds like fun
<codyt> I guess it just took forever.
<snowrichard> sit back and watch das blinkenlights
<genii> LOL vas is das? Der blinkenlumens!
<snowrichard> der komputer is not for mittengrabben
<codyt> wrong password, still.
<flaccid> was ist mittengrabben?
<snowrichard> it was a joke sign I had once
<flaccid> ok i don't know what it means in german
<snowrichard> I really don't speak any german
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> hehe
<genii> codyt http://www.dslreports.com/faq/2165 has all default passwords for that series. It could be one of the alternates. Or perhaps you need to do the paperclip trick first to factory-default the thing
* flaccid drinks a becks
<genii> codyt Do you currently have the satellite box powered up and so on?
<bXi> there seems to be a shortcut to start konsole
<bXi> does anybody know what it is?
<Jucato> bXi: you can make it whatever you want
<Jucato> right-click on the Konsole entry in K Menu and select Edit this item
<bXi> i'm constantly hitting it without knowing
<Jucato> konsole?
<codyt> genii, I do
<Jucato> bXi: when you are in Konqueror?
<bXi> dont know
<codyt> and, I guess I didn't reset it, because I reset it again and logged in with no password.
<codyt> Playing with configurations, now.
<bXi> i always see i have multple konsoles open after a little while
<genii> bXi konsole is an interface to the command-line , sort of like on old windoze using a dos box
<bXi> genii: i know what a konsole is
<Jucato> bXi: in Konqueror, when you press F4, Konsole is run from the current location/folder
<Jucato> that's probably it
<bXi> sounds very likely yeah
<bXi> any other posibilties?
<genii> bXi Your question was a bit ambiguous as to whether you wanted to know what the shortcut was or the application :)
<bXi> like in krusader?
<Jucato> bXi: if that's the case, the setting for it is in Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<dima2001> is it possible to add a mounted ubuntu iso as a deb source (to update from 6.10 to feisty)?
<Jucato> bXi: not really sure. I'm not familiar with how krusader works.
<flaccid> krusader rox
* Jucato rox flaccid from side to side
<HymnToLife> dima2001, yed
<HymnToLife> yes*
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> i'm drinking becks
<flaccid> is nice
<Jucato> dima2001: only if that ISO is the Alternate Install CD ISO
<HymnToLife> do sudo apt-cdrom add
<dima2001> I got the alternate CD iso right now looped as /media/feisty
<HymnToLife> and instead of inserting the CD, mount your ISO to /cdrom
<bXi> genii: 90% of my work happens from konsole :D
<dima2001> ah, trying, thank you
<genii> bXi :)
<flaccid> konsole also rox
<flaccid> i guess i have open konversation, firefox, opera, konsole, kopete, smb4k, kmix, kwallet, kclip, kweather
<grmbl> hi
<flaccid> and amarok
<genii> codyt OK, so a simple test to try: on modem box, get ppp0 ip from result of "ifconfig" then try to ping that ip from the satellite box
<HymnToLife> flaccid, you beat me to it :p
<flaccid> hehe
<grmbl> how do i disable the splash screen at boot time?
<bXi> even worse
<flaccid> interesting peoples choice of aps
<HymnToLife> I have Konsole, Kmail, Kopete, Firefox, Konqueror, Xchat, KTorrent
<flaccid> ouch xchat a bit dirty
<flaccid> but good otherwise :)
<flaccid> imho ofcourse
<flaccid> i use xchat on my usb pen drive from dsl which is good
<Jucato> konsole, kate, konqueror, kopete, konversation, kontact (kmail, korganizer, kaddressbook, akregator), katapult, amarok
<HymnToLife> ans also a bunch of other stuff like Kwallet, Klipper and Korganizer no one cares about :p
<HymnToLife> and*
<flaccid> just like me jucy really
<matt0507> no one is running kaquarium? thats the best applet ever!
<flaccid> cept i'm too lazy on the organizer stuff and use opera for mail
<genii> flaccid Try irc from cli sometime with ircii LOL
<flaccid> genii: i'm a BitchX/epic user
<flaccid> when i feel like it
<genii> flaccid :)
<flaccid> matt0507: how i get that kaquarium
<HymnToLife> !kaquarium
<ubotu> kaquarium: aquarium panel applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-beta-5build1 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 264 kB
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> i'm excited
<codyt> genii, I can't even ping the router from my window's machine.
<flaccid> codyt: if the router has icmp echo off you wont't be able to ping . if the host comes up in the arp cache you can at least confirm the ip
<codyt> flaccid, I can ping from this machine, but not the windows machine.
<matt0507> flaccid: just search for kaquarium in adept
<Chasta> i cant grub my linux
<genii> codyt If you did the paperclip trick it may be that the range the router is on switched from 192.168.2.x to something different like 192.168.0.x or similar
<Chasta> I am follownig orders by: Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<Chasta> and somehow can't get through: Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<matt0507> flaccid: it's a living aquairum that sit on your desktop panel and you dont even have to feed the fish
<Chasta> I tryed 0,1,2,3,4,5 nothing..
<genii> codyt What windoze on that box? 2k/XP based or 98?
<codyt> xp
<HymnToLife> Chasta, are you on your live CD right now ?
<Chasta> yes
<codyt> okay, I think it may have woken up.. before it didn't have a default gateway, now it does.
<Chasta> I mean, the other comp is in the 2nd floor I am 2 lower :P
<genii> codyt OK so release/renew IP on it ... lag...ah OK looks like it already adjusted now
<HymnToLife> Chasta, could you please pastebin the output of mount ?
<Chasta> mount?
<Chasta> I haven't mount anythink
<Chasta> not manually..
<flaccid> codyt: windows firewall could have icmp echo off as well. but yeah verify by arp etc.
<HymnToLife> Chasta, you'll need to mount your existing Ubuntu partition if you want to install grub on it
<Chasta> how can I do that?
<Chasta> HymnToLife
<Chasta> HymnToLife
<SmaMer> lol i have kubunut :D
<Chasta> HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> Chasta, pastebin the ouput of    sudo fdisk -l
<SmaMer> its nice :D and chill...
<SmaMer> heheh
<dima2001> HymnToLife: thank you, it worked :)
<SmaMer> cant reed exe. but ok..
<SmaMer> :D
<Chasta> HymnToLife: well problem, the other comp doesn't have LAN isntalled yet
<Chasta> can u wait a few min
<HymnToLife> sure
<SmaMer> hehe
<SmaMer> ej dudes
<genii> flaccid I need to head out shortly. You are going to keep helping codyt for a while?
<SmaMer> whre are ops here??????
<SmaMer> i cant se no oop
<HymnToLife> Slackwise,
<HymnToLife> (sorry)
<genii> SmaMer yes, that is so they don't get picked on
<HymnToLife> SmaMer, ops come only when they are needed
<SmaMer> a?
<SmaMer> aha...
<SmaMer> nice :D
<SmaMer> good network...
<SmaMer> but i cant belive that lol
<flaccid> sure
<SmaMer> lol...
<SmaMer> u need ops
<SmaMer> searyusli...
<SmaMer> :D
<flaccid> i've been here for months, i don't know or remember any ops
<flaccid> heh
<matt0507> anyone know how i can get my mplayer to play .flv files?
<Tm_T> SmaMer: flaccid: It's better to not see ops.
<Tm_T> You usually see them when you get kicked. ;)
<SmaMer> wHy?
<flaccid> no shit
<Hobbsee> flaccid: we exist
<SmaMer> lol...
<SmaMer> hmm... its bad dude :d
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* SmaMer was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (gotcha)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Sure we do.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> =)
<chasta1> hello
<SmaMer> lOl
<genii> codyt I need to get going but may be back online in a couple hours
<SmaMer> hobbse nice :D
<chasta1> who was helping me before
<chasta1> on nick chasta_
<SmaMer> i like that :D... dude
<Hobbsee> SmaMer: :)
<chasta1> ?
<flaccid> Hobbsee: you an op lol
<SmaMer> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* flaccid was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (no.  duh)
<Tm_T> I don't undestand all this "op lol" thing.
<SmaMer> my friend runed a bigest server on balkan.. and there ops are allwys online
<blerk> the "this is a pre-release of ubuntu live installer .... its not a final release.. final release availible in april 2006" is a typo and should be april 2007?
<chasta1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2862/
<Tm_T> blerk: Where that is?
<chasta1> anyway here is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> SmaMer: oh we're always online - just hidden
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SmaMer> i see...
<SmaMer> do chanserv and nickserv rune here?
<blerk> Tm_T: on the feisty herd 2 amd64 cd iso
<blerk> desktop :p
<Tm_T> blerk: Ah, sounds like typo, yes.
<chasta1> hello there me is chasta....
<genii> SmaMer yes, those services are here
<chasta1> how can I make GRUB
<blerk> Tm_T: yeah very minor but i tought id mention it :p
<SmaMer> nice :D
<SmaMer> hmmm
<SmaMer> lest se..
<chasta1> !grub chasta1
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<chasta1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> oh br0
<flaccid> that was like so not ubuntu-like
* genii wanders off in search of coffee.....
<flaccid> Hobbsee: you not done a kick for a while, needed a hit?
<chasta1> I was trying to install GRUB couse windows erase it by this tutorial> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HymnToLife> chasta1, you're in your Live CD now ?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: not in a few days.  just catching you off your guard
<flaccid> geez
<chasta1> HymnToLife> yes
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Can I too? ;)
<SmaMer> i registrated now :D
<Hobbsee> flaccid: and you seemed to need confirmation over whether i was an op or not
<flaccid> man i got no auto-join. its lots of effort to re-join you know
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: sure, if you want :P
<HymnToLife> chasta1, all right, run sudo fdisk -l
<chasta1> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2862/
<HymnToLife> and pastebin what you get
<chasta1> output..
<HymnToLife> thanks :p
<flaccid> Hobbsee: no my lol was at the fact that class was not required in this channel
<Hobbsee> class?
<flaccid> yes
<Tm_T> class?
<flaccid> op, non-op
<HymnToLife> chasta1, you have two linux parititons, do you know which one is your root filesystem and what the other one is ?
<Tm_T> Well, it's "hidden".
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<SmaMer> lol
<SmaMer> Tm_T
<SmaMer> :D
<SmaMer> nice
<Tm_T> Yes?
<SmaMer> u too :D
<flaccid> hehe
<SmaMer> can i have some ???
<SmaMer> its like a drog
<SmaMer> here
<chasta1> HymnToLife: /dev/sda5   *         638        1529     7164927   83  Linux on this one is installed linux
<SmaMer> it looks like
<flaccid> them exclusive people
* SmaMer was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (There you have some)
<HymnToLife> chasta1, what's on the other one ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<SmaMer> :d
<SmaMer> THX..
<flaccid> i feel like im they are the higher class and we are like the lower class. where is robin hood?
<Tm_T> Playtime is over, back to work. ->
<chasta1> HymnToLife> data on ext3 partition and swap >(
<raeez> once you install the ati drivers from the website, how do you 'select' them for x to use them?
<chasta1> /dev/sdb1  swap
<flaccid> !ati > raeez
<chasta1> dev/sdb2 data
<flaccid> being an op is hard work stuff that
<flaccid> i'd rather be a lurcher
<chasta1> /dev/sda1   *           1         637     5116671    7  HPFS/NTF   <--windows
<chasta1> HymnToLife> stil lwith me?
<HymnToLife> chasta1, all right, here's what you need to do : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2863/
<chasta1> HymnToLife> lets try
<chasta1> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2864/
<HymnToLife> chasta1, that's normal, you can reboot now :)
<chasta1> k
<chasta1> :>
<chasta1> if this works u da man >(
<chasta1> :>
<chasta1> my layout isnt working..
<chasta1> ok
<SmaMer> theats bad
<SmaMer> linux has some bug.s
<SmaMer> :(
<c28c28o8> hi leutz
<SmaMer> only the win.sp3 doesnt have any bugs. all others os. have bug,s
<thoreauputic> botviX: *all* OS es have bugs! We just fix them faster ;)
<dataman> hello!
<botviX> a?
<botviX> LOL
<botviX> i see...
<botviX> ur some os. hckers here
<botviX> :D
<botviX> i like this network:D
<thoreauputic> botviX: in fact all programs have bugs, if you look hard enough :)
<botviX> on my network we just tink how to
<botviX> make fool from someone :D
<c28c28o8> my OS has no bugs :D
<Jeenks> blabal
<Jeenks> I gues were still better of with Linux
<c28c28o8> ^^
<dataman> do you know the file where is save my network configuration
<dataman> ?
<c28c28o8> no
<Jeenks> no sr
<dataman> want see how my wireless card ra0 is configured
<dataman> argh
<Jeenks> what os?
<dataman> kbuntu
<Jeenks> ok...hm
<dataman> i use auto configuration with graphic mode
<Jeenks> can't you use system settings?
<dataman> tough it s /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn t give me good information
<dataman> i used it
<Jeenks> sr I've nerver done that...
<dataman> i can t see video with my kbuntu 6.06
<dataman> you can ?
<bobleny> hey, I got this erorr when I tried to access my mysql database, "Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /home/bob/Web Devolpment/Server/FireMelt_Rescript/index.php on line 384 Unable to Connect to the MYSQL Database!", So I went to "/var/run/mysqld/". There are no files or folders in that directory. Is that a problem!????
<Jeenks> I can
<botviX> lol...
<Jeenks> you might not installed your GPU
<dataman> what do you use jeenks for read video?
<botviX> lol... they hate my lol,s here...
<Jeenks> wait
<Jeenks> I use vlc
<Jeenks> will play about anithing
<frojnd> whats the command if I wanna see how much space do I have on ntfs or other partitions?
<dataman> vlc can read wmv file?
<frojnd> yez
<dataman> sure i used it on windows
<Jeenks> yeah, it will a lot!
<dataman> it s the best
<dataman> divx
<dataman> dvd
<dataman> ^
<praetor> frojnd: df ?
<dataman> ^.^
<dataman> where can i have VLC ?
<dataman> (i m a beginner lol i m sorry)
<frojnd> praetor: no It only shows ext3 partitions.. and root
<Jeenks> enter in the command shel
<dataman> yes
<Jeenks> apt-get install vlc
<blerk> whats so wrong about using XFS as your rootfs? its refusing to install with XFS as root/boot
<Jeenks> that should do
<blerk> :p
<dataman> apt-get command never works with me
<dataman> he can t find package
<Jeenks> have loget in as root?
<dataman> i use sudo command it s good no?
<thoreauputic> !repos | dataman
<ubotu> dataman: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<praetor> frojnd: df shows my nfts partition if it is mounted
<Jeenks> its sudo bash
<botviX> windwos service pack 3 ... made by amit :D
<praetor> df -h
<thoreauputic> dataman: vlc is in universe IIRC
<botviX> sp 1 i think
<botviX> lol..
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<praetor>  /dev/hdb1              38G   34G  3.7G  91% /mnt/windows
<frojnd> praetor: so only logical explanation is: its not monuted :s
<praetor> so mount it :P
<frojnd> how
<frojnd> :>
<Jeenks> go to : www.holderegger.org
<praetor> sudo mkir /mnt/temp
<praetor> sudo mount /dev/partitionlocation /mnt/temp
<dataman> lol
<praetor> so my windows is on hdb1
<Jeenks> go on source lsit and follow the instruction
<praetor> so i would do sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/temp
<thoreauputic> botviX: this is a kubuntu channel - to discuss windows try #windows
<botviX> na... i wont discus :D but thanx
<botviX> :D
<botviX> A like folks here
<botviX> ur all nice
<botviX> :D
<danny30> i want mp3 suport in kubuntu
<botviX> and polite
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frojnd> sudo mount /dev/partitionlocation /mnt/temp (where is that partitionlocation anyway?)
<botviX> i have mp3 player
<botviX> 4 cubuntu
<botviX> ...
<botviX> it comend on my dvd
<c28c28o8> :D what?
<thoreauputic> botviX: warning: please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<botviX> hmm i dont understan .. aaa sory
<thoreauputic> botviX: it's annoying and one of the things you can be banned for
<botviX> :D its ok... its regular on my place.. here its spam i think
<danny30> hello to everyone
<max__> hi
<max__> how can i to get the italian package for kubuntu with apt-get ?
<frojnd> praetor: there is a problem I dont know for sure where is windows partition, I know its on sdaX
<praetor> frojnd: so try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp
<c28c28o8> xxxxxxxxxxxD
<praetor> or sda2
<Jucato> frojnd: "sudo fdisk -l" will list all your partitions and their types
<codyt> flaccid, do you know what I'd have to do to allow the windows machine to access the internet through my linux machine?  I got file sharing working.
<danny30> i want video suport for all formats in kubuntu
<max__> yuhu...
<Jucato> !codecs | danny30
<ubotu> danny30: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !it | max__
<ubotu> max__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> max__: those guys might know how
<max__> i'm serching the italian package for kubuntu with apt-get
<botviX> lol
* Jucato is presuming max__ knows how to speak Italian...
<max__> ovvio
<max__> XD
<max__> come scarico il pacchetto per l'italiano in kubuntu?
<max__> with apt-get
<HymnToLife> !it
<blerk> ciao
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<padlefot> said son, you better listen
<max__> ciao
<Jucato> max__: not here, in #kubuntu-it
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2866/  praetor or jucato: my fdisk -l output. I mounted sda1 but when I go in konqueror /media/sda1 its empty, also I cant mount sda2 couse I must first specify filesystem...
<Jucato> frojnd: what's the exact command you used to mount sda1?
<frojnd> first: sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<frojnd>  sudo mount /dev/sda1
<frojnd> was the second one..
<praetor> should be
<praetor> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp
<frojnd> yep
<praetor> you need to specify where you want to mount it
<Jucato> frojnd: so why did you go to /media/sda1?
<frojnd> I used to go there :)
<frojnd> I got some prob with wins so Grub died
<frojnd> and I make some changes with partitions...
<frojnd> look: I have 2 disks
<Jucato> the command you used wasn't complete
<frojnd> and on disk1 is windows and linux
<Jucato> enter the commands as praetor gave them
<frojnd> and on disk2 is ext3 partition and swap
<frojnd> I wanna make swap on disk 1
<frojnd> and made partitions like this
<frojnd> for windows 15gb
<Jucato> frojnd: it's ok... just follow the command praetor gave
<frojnd> I did it ..
<botviX> those gys on windows are bad they are not polite!!!
<Jucato>  <frojnd>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 <--- this is incomplete
<frojnd> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/temp busy
<frojnd> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/temp
<Jucato> frojnd: ok... so now go to /mnt/temp, not to /media/sda1
<frojnd> ah..
<frojnd> :)
<Jucato> frojnd: of course, /media/sda1 would be empty, because you mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/temp
<frojnd> aha
<kosta_> !de
<frojnd> And now I have to make some access rules
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frojnd> couse I dont have access to get into /mnt/temp
<cotui> sala en espaol
<Jucato> !es | cotui
<ubotu> cotui: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<frojnd> Jucato: maybe u know about permissions?
<Jucato> frojnd: um... I'm not really sure what you're trying to do...
<frojnd> Jucato: In konqueror I do /mnt/temp
<Jucato> frojnd: I mean, do you want to permanently mount your XP/NTFS partition?
<frojnd> and it was note: U do not have enough permissions to read
<frojnd> no first a Wanna make some changes with partitions
<puppe> hi, is there a way to back up  a partition under kubuntu,when the filesystem is unknown? something like a raw copy?
<bobleny> hey, do you know where the mysql error logs are at in kubuntu?
<Jucato> frojnd: what do you mean? you can't/shouldn't write to NTFS
<frojnd> ad u can see in my fdisk layout I have 155gb unpartitioned..
<screemo> on feisty, Is anyone beside me experiencing problems with kicker not resizing pager-applet properly ?
<frojnd> and I wanna take 10gb og 155gb and give it to windows partition which is 5gb big...
<frojnd> jucato..
<frojnd> Jucato: I know I cant and I have no intend to ..
<Jucato> frojnd: you're trying to resize sda1 and take some space from sda2?
<frojnd> yes! :)
<frojnd> sda2 is unpartitioned..
<frojnd> and I also wanna take 1gb from sda2 for swap, so linux and swap would be on the same hard disk, at the moment is linux on one HD and swap on another..
<frojnd> let me draw a picture :)
<botviX> ubuntu FOLKS are the BEST!!!!!!!!!
<screemo> so no one here is running kubuntu/feisty ?
<Jucato> screemo: probably guys in #ubuntu+1
<botviX> nan
<botviX> naaa
<botviX> this kubuntu rocks
<botviX> :D
<screemo> Jucato: ah thanks alot :)
<frojnd> Jucato: here is the picture of my HDDs: http://shrani.si/files/hdru1t.jpg
<frojnd> Jucato, I wanna take 10gb form unpartitioned (sda2) and put it into sda1 <- windows partition, and 1gb from sda2 to make swap on sda, and from the sdb I wanna realise swap couse it would be on sda...
<frojnd> only problem is.. I dont have knoladge to do this
<frojnd> knowlage even
<djdarkman__> hy ,can someone help me find a program that`s causing me unwanted network traffic?
<djdarkman__> some process is consuming my bandwidth and I want to find it
<praetor> djdarkman__: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<devilsadvocate> djdarkman__, try netstat -p
<praetor> or that :-)
<botviX> mater vam jebem :D
<botviX> :D
<praetor> djdarkman__: wireshark will let you capture every packet your applications send out so you can look at the traffic flow in detail
<djdarkman__> ok i`ll try it ,netstat doesn`t help
<jeff_> hi, all.  I've got a quick question about window behavior with multiple monitors using xinerama.
<jeff_> I just upgraded my work machine from Mandriva 2005 (yeah, old) to Edgy.  Under Mandriva, when I started an app, the new window would spawn on the screen where my mouse was.  Under Edgy, the new window come up on the leftmost screen each time.
<jeff_> Does anyone know how to change this behavior.  Or alternatively, a hotkey to move a window from one screen to the other?
<pgdown> jeff_: if you rightclick on the titlebar
<pgdown> and go to advanced
<pgdown> there's special window..and application...settings
<pgdown> the geometry tab will be what you're looking for
<jeff_> but thoe are window-specific.  I want this for arbitrary windows.
<jeff_> For example, I used to click on the Firefox icon in my panel, then move my pointer over to the right monitor while firefox loaded.
<jeff_> When I do this now, firefox still spawns on the left screen.
<Alumin> jeff_: not sure how to solve your original problem, but you can define global shortcuts to move windows between desktops
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<jeff_> If it was just Firefox I wanted this behavior for, I'd use geometry to specify position.
<pgdown> jeff_: well, then go to system settings>window behavior
<jeff_> Alumin: That's a good workaround, and something I didn't have with the old system.  Where do I define those?
<pgdown> and see the moving tab
<pgdown> perhaps the placement option will be it
<jerrad> hello
<Cuddles_in_KY> question about wireless. it's been a full week, and i finally have it working. -but- it won't connect on startup, knetworkmanager won't get past "configuring devices" and i can't connect at all if i'm within 20 feet of my wireless router. i literally have to move to the other end of the house to get a connection! can someone -please- help me fix this?
<jeff_> pgdown: I scanned those options, but didn't see anything.  Thanks, though.  I'll look through those.
<Alumin> jeff_: open "System Settings" in the K menu, then go to "Regional and Accessibility"
<jeff_> Alumin: I think I can specify the hotkeys, under input actions.  I'm just not sure what to enter for them
<Alumin> jeff_: I'm not sure I understand the question
<Alumin> you're having trouble picking a key combination?  that's up to you :)
<jeff_> Alumin: no, not the key combo.,  basically I'm trying to figure out what to use as the result of said combo.
<jeff_> Alumin: but I think I can muddle through it.  I'll just poke at it a bit, and see if I can find an option to specify geometry for the active window.
<jeff_> Alumin: thanks for the help. I'm on the right track.
<Alumin> well I dunno about specifying the whole geometry
<Alumin> I was thinking "Window to Previous Desktop" or "Window One Desktop to the Left"
<jeff_> pgdown: thanks for the help.  I think I can get the rest.
<jeff_> Alumin: Thanks, I'll look for those options.
<pgdown> jeff_: no prob
<djdarkman_> hy ,can someone tell me if I have some service that communicates with cannonical?
<Alumin> I'm surprised KDE doesn't do that by default
<barra> ok, well I tried the help from the !wireless info I found in the chanel and followed some instructions yesterday with no luck, I upgraded dapper > edgy, now when I close the lidd of my latptop, and it suspends, the wireless connection does not resume, any other ideas ??
<Alumin> open windows where the mouse is, I mean
<Alumin> I guess it opens them on the desktop that was active when the app was launched?
<djdarkman_> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.66:44917      195.248.90.38:www       ESTABLISHED-
<djdarkman_> I found this on netstats
<Alumin> oh wait
<Alumin> these are multiple monitors, not multiple desktops
<Cuddles_in_KY> question about wireless. it's been a full week, and i finally have it working. -but- it won't connect on startup, knetworkmanager won't get past "configuring devices" and i can't connect at all if i'm within 20 feet of my wireless router. i literally have to move to the other end of the house to get a connection! can someone -please- help me fix this?
<jeff_> Alumin: possibly, and the old implementation waited until the window was actually ready to load.  And yeah, monitors.  1 single desktop.
<pgdown> Cuddles: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<pgdown> !pastebin|Cuddles_in_KY
<ubotu> Cuddles_in_KY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, http://pastebin.ca/328106
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, and yes, i've tried commenting everything out to use knetworkmanager.
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: which is your alias?
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, wlan0
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: is that the entire file?
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, yes
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: you didnt leave anything out?
<pgdown> ok
<kolla> since I moved from gentoo to (k)ubuntu on my workstation, I find myselv unable to hook kopete contacts with kaddressbook... that is, if I try, the kaddressbook list is empty :P
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: still looking over your interfaces...but do this as well
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: sudo nano /etc/modules & make sure ndiswrapper is listed
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, it's there
<pgdown> ok
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: what driver do you have again?
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, bcwl5
<Alumin> kolla: as far as I know that should work, but I can tell you I created all my contacts in KAddressbook first and then just linked them
<Alumin> I'm linking them in Konversation, though, not Kopete
<kolla> Alumin: hm, ok
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: what card?
<kolla> I'm trying to use LDAP, it might there it fails
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, linksys wpc300n
<Alumin> that's possible...my contacts are just local ones
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: do you have any other cards?
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, i am trying to install kubuntu with an nvidia software raid 1 configuration on two hard drives
<Lord_Flasheart> i am using the alt install cd
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, no
<Lord_Flasheart> but the configure software raid option doesn't show up
<Lord_Flasheart> i have read
<Lord_Flasheart> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: no on-board wired ethernet card?
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, no.
<Lord_Flasheart> this works fine on fedora core 6, which is installed at the moment
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know how to do it with edgy / feisty?
<Lord_Flasheart> i think that the version of dmraid in edgy is broken, but the one in feisty should work
<screemo> anyone know how to format output in columns using printf or similar in bash ?
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2869/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<pgdown> try that...but backup your old file first
<pgdown> sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak
<fuel> hi i changed the grub's splash screen......
<fuel> is there anyway to change the style?
<BluesKaj> something odd I noticed about K3B. Is it correct that mp3's are regarded as data in burn rather than "audio". ?
<pgdown> Cuddles_in_KY: and then do this: echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<fuel> for example like the boot screen installed by suse ?
<screemo> BluesKaj: yes thats true
<pgdown> and then reboot
<fuel> the boot screen looks a bit ugly
<screemo> BluesKaj: its just a datacd anyways
<fuel> :(
<BluesKaj> screemo, and it still plays back ok on a regular cdplayer or portable player for example ?
<screemo> BluesKaj: if it supports mp3s
<screemo> BluesKaj: just e
<BluesKaj> yes of course , it
<BluesKaj> does
<screemo> BluesKaj: just remember to close the cd
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, done. but is ''auto wlan0'' supposed to be there twice?
<pgdown> yes, try that
<BluesKaj> close ?
<screemo> BluesKaj: multisession is usually not good for cdplayers
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, trying it.
<BluesKaj> not using multisession , using data cd
<BluesKaj> testing on a cdrw anyway
<fuel> has anyone installed both kickoff and kbfx ?
<screemo> BluesKaj: yea but multisession is a part of the write cd dialog
<BluesKaj> I have kickoff
<screemo> BluesKaj: normally its set on auto
<BluesKaj> , but it doesn't have the runbox in the menu
* Jucato installed both... but removed them too...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: when you set it to use the K Menu style?
<screemo> kickoff and kbfx.. both should go away IMHO
<Jucato> kde/kmenu style
<fuel> kbfx seems to be malfunctioning after installing kickoff menu
<BluesKaj> no , when I used the default Jucato , so I switched to the k-menu style :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the default kickoff style (Suse style) has a runbox (text input field at the top)
<anti_system32> pagina en espaol
<fuel> no it doesnt
<fuel> atleast for me
<frojnd> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jucato> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, no joy, still not working.
<frojnd> if I backup my partition on which is linux, by this command dd -if /dev/hda1 > partitionimage.dd
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, in fact, now i can't connect manually. "/etc/network/interfaces:13 interface wlan0 declared allow-auto twice"
<frojnd> how can I decompress it when I wanna get bac data
<frojnd> so I wouldnt have to install linux again?
<pgdown> then take out the last instance
<Rarj> I have gnome on ubuntu 6.10 and want to switch to KDE. I have the kubuntu 6.10 CD. Is there anyway I can upgrade or change thru that ?
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, knetwork manager says this in /var/log/messages - dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<fuel> i think its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> hi aseigo
<toty> hi guys, thought id give kde a go, how do get transparent windows? tried "configure window behavior"-> translucency.. but the windows remain normal.. any ideas?
<Rarj> fuel, will it pull it from the kubuntu CD ?
<fuel> toty : you have to reboot
<toty> fuel: ic.. thanks
<aseigo> Riddell: http://allafrica.com/stories/200701230831.html
<aseigo> Riddell: you know what to look for ;) btw, there are apparently some 150k people expected at that event.
<fuel> Rarj : i havent tried...since i use kubuntu by default and gnome repels me...... so google for "install kubuntu on ubuntu"
<frojnd> if I backup my partition on which is linux, by this command dd -if /dev/hda1 > partitionimage.dd they are backed up, but if something goes wrong how can I get those data?!?
<aseigo> fuel: actually, you can just run kompmgr manually once
<Rarj> fuel, thanks :)
<aseigo> Rarj: it pulls it from the regular apt repos
<fuel> Rarj: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<max__> ciao a tutti
<fuel> aseigo : :D
<fuel> i didnt know that...
<Riddell> aseigo: awooga!
<aseigo> Riddell: indeed.
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, any further ideas?
<Riddell> shame it's only 100 but, the social networking at something like that would be gre
<Riddell> great
<aseigo> Riddell: yeah... i wonder what they were using on the computers. they noted that it was free software, so certainly linux of some sort no doubt...
<pgdown> I really dont know
<jeff_> pgdown: I did get my window placement behavior fixed.  The setting was in Window Behavior, Focus tab, and the option named "Active mouse screen"  Thanks again for your help.
<pgdown> sorry...might try the forums
<pgdown> jeff_ no prob
<Alumin> jeff_: thanks for reporting back on that...I'm about to have a second monitor myself, and I bet that's going to be an issue for me as well
<jeff_> Alumin: I didn't have any luck with a kb shortcut to move the window from one screen to another (lots of help for moving from one desktop to another), but I fixed my spawning behavior.
<Alumin> jeff_: yeah, I was barking up the wrong tree with that one unfortunately
<Alumin> since, as you discovered, desktop != monitor :p
<Cuddles_in_KY> pgdown, i've tried the forums. repeatedly.
<jeff_> Alumin: no problem.  I come here for help from time to time, and it's always nice when I can give a little back.
<fuel> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jeff_> Alumin: I still think a hotkey to change a window's screen would be nice.  I don't see a native KDE way to do it, but I think I could pretty easily write a little command-line app that would set the active wondow to a specific geometry.  Then you could assign hotkeys to call that app with differing parameters.
<fuel> any ideas how to install krandr?
<jeff_> Alumin: I have that on a Windows box I Remote Desktop to for work, and it works really well.  CTRL+ALT+Left/Right makes the active window fill the left or right screen, respectively.
<Ash-Fox> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<barra> another wireless issue , ok, well I tried the help from the !wireless info I found in the chanel and followed some instructions yesterday with no luck, I upgraded dapper > edgy, now when I close the lidd of my latptop, and it suspends, the wireless connection does not resume, any other ideas ??
<emss> why does kubuntu use systemsettings, and not kcontrol?
<toty> fuel: transparency is working, thanks.. well kind of.. its really slow and the cpu is at 100 when move windows etc
<emss> systemsettings crashes on me
<fuel> you can invoke kcontrol through run dialog
<fuel> toty :yep
<fuel> i dont use it personally.......
<fuel> transperancy is not for serious workers......
<emss> kde is for serious workers?
<fuel> kde is ok :P
<toty> fuel: so that is normal.. even with a good gfx card?
<toty> fuel: :) yep.. i'm playing at the mo
<emss> kde is faster than gnome which is nice :)
<fuel> personally i dont know..... since i dont have one....
<fuel> kde rocks :)
<emss> well qt seems to be faster than gtk
* emss waits for qt4
<fuel> toty : my guess is that your graphics card is not properly configured
<fuel> qt4 is going to be must faster :)
<fuel> so faster kde :)
<toty> fuel: i have a feeling about that.. and pointers to check?
<toty> fuel: glgears or whatever works well
<fuel> toty : nope...ask god
<emss> fuel: kde4 will be a rocket!
<fuel> google it
<toty> fuel: he doesn't talk to me anymore... but i'll try again
<fuel> toty : god of internet is google......he talks to everyone
<aseigo> toty: the comp mgr in 3.5 is not overly great; it dates from the time COMPOSITE was first being released.
<fuel> :)
<fuel> or better wait for people who know it better to reply
<aseigo> toty: so on many hardware set ups you'll find it sucks. on some, it's quite good. but yeah ... it's not universally terrific....
<fuel> emss : but i dont like the idea of kde applications being able to run on windows
<emss> fuel: why not?
<padlefot> fuel: how on earth could you care
<emss> fuel: I haven't been following eveything, but I don't see how it matters
* Jucato waits for kwin_composite in kde4...
<toty> fuel, aseigo: ic.. ta.
<fuel> emss : just my personal opinion..dont take it serious
<emss> fuel: that's good in my opinion, it's what opensource is about taking down barriers, being free to use what you want where
<fuel> emss : personally i was stuck with windows until i came across kde.......
<yuriy> I think one of the best things about having kde run on windows will be amarok converting people away from iTunes
<fuel> porting kde to windows will do the reverse again..... people will continue to use windows... kde i belive is the most serious reason for people to switch to unix*
<Lord_Flasheart>  does anyone know how to install edgy or feisty on nvidia sata raid 1?
<yuriy> Lord_Flasheart: it doesn't work OOTB?
<fuel> again this is my personal opinion..
<fuel> nothing more....
<yuriy> fuel: i almost want to agree with you, but then i don't think Ubuntu would be so popular
<fuel> yuriy : i dont get you
<yuriy> fuel: i mean, a lot of people who switch to linux don't use KDE, so it can't be the main reason
<yuriy> fuel: but i would say it is at least one of the main reasons for me
<fuel> yuriy : i really dont think so.....
<Lord_Flasheart> yuriy: no, i have tried the alternate install cd as recommended, and no configure software raid option comes up
<fuel> kde is better than gnome and statistics say the same.....this can be debated over and over..finally it boils down to preferences and taste
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fuel> well it is better to leave it there....
* jeff_ is still trying to get the taste of GNOME out of his mouth
* fuel topic ended
<Lord_Flasheart> yuriy: i think the dmraid software is required?
<jeff_> heh
<Lord_Flasheart> yuriy: but i am not sure how to get it or what to do with it
<yuriy> Lord_Flasheart: i don't actually know anything about raid :-\ i was just thinking it should just work, hope someone else knows, gl
<frojnd> why cant I in qtparted resize partition :s
<frojnd> I wanna take it from sda2 10gb and give it to sda1
<Jucato> QtParted can't resize NTFS afaik.. not sure though
<boss_78> hello
<frojnd> fdisk -l layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2872/
<boss_78> Who know the graphic board "s3 Savage4"?
<fuel> how do i change the boot screen of kubuntu ????
<frojnd> Jucato: I delited partition NTFS,,,
<frojnd> so its only a "partition" now..
<frojnd> not specified partition
<fuel> i want to see the process going on rather than looking at the progress bar
<boss_78> #savage
<boss_78> If you can help me about "s3 savage4"
<boss_78> join #savage
<cotui> sala ewn espaol
<Jucato> frojnd: I think you'd have delete the sda1 and sda2 partiion... you can't resize partitions from the the starting part of the partition, only from the end. afaik
<LjL> anty_system32: AGAIN?
<anty_system32> sala en espaol por fabol
<LjL> Ubotu, tell anty_system32 about es | anty_system32, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jucato> !es | anty_system32
<ubotu> anty_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> bah...
<LjL> pero por favor escribite esa
<LjL> has pasado el dia a preguntar eso ayer en #ubuntu
<lamer> hi @ll
<frojnd> Jucato: any good prog to backup my lunux partition
<frojnd> its about 3gb of data
<fuel> !bootscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> frojnd: you don't have to touch sda3, that's where your Linux is,right?
<fuel> !splash screen
<LjL> fuel: what do you need?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> i need to change the boot screen
<frojnd> my linux on sda5
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2872/
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fuel about usplash | fuel, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jucato> frojnd: ah.. you only have to delete sda1 and sda2, then make them again... but I'm no expert on partitioning so....
<frojnd> maybe I have to restart comp..
<fuel> LjL : thanks :) i will try it out
<fuel> LjL : and one more......how to change the boot screen for grub ... all i can do is change the background...... any other customizations possible ???
<Jucato> fuel: not unless you isntall something like gfxmenu
<Jucato> or was that gfxboot?
<Jucato> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<LjL> fuel: well, what do you have in mind? i know a background image can be set, yes... what else?
<fuel> LjL : its the layout.... if you have seen Suse's grub boot splash....
<lola_> italia
<Jucato> fuel: don't mix the grub splash with the bootsplash
<Jucato> !it | lola_
<ubotu> lola_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> fuel: hm don't know really
<fuel> ok its grub splash....
<fuel> i am enquiring both :D
<Jucato> fuel: SUSE uses gfxboot for that
<fuel> ok....
<Jucato> fuel: as for the bootsplash... Ubuntu's kinda... locked down... makes it hard to change bootsplash from USplash to something else
<fuel> x(
<Jucato> but among the choices, Splashy might be the easiest to install, doesn't need recompiling the kernel
<fuel> something like how they hide the root folders by defaul!
<Jucato> heh it was a mistake that they have already corrected :P
<fuel> i had to hunt down the settings which did that and finally it is in /etc/kubuntu*
<Jucato> actually...
<Jucato> !hidden | fuel
<ubotu> fuel: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> ( you could have asked... I had that up the day edgy was released...)
<fuel> ok the .hidden points to the etc folder
<sampan> okay, this is a silly question, but i was messing about in kcontrol with various settings for how things look and i've lost ALL my icons in applications
<sampan> how do i get them back?  i've run through all the settings in "appearance & themes" and ... i can't find the proper setting to change
<fuel> what do you mean by lost icons ???
<sampan> like, the icons in Kate/Konq .. or even the icons along the side in kcontrol ... all gone, just text
<sampan> the "button" icons i guess
<fuel> well do you see an option "icons " in appearance and themes?
<sampan> yeah, but none of the settings in there get it back
<vignesh> Hi
<fuel> one question....... do you see icons in your home ?
<vignesh> i use gaim on kubuntu and the font seems very small.. Though its in the normal size for kde based apps
<fuel> use kopete.....its better
<vignesh> how do i increase the font size for gtk based apps ?
<devilsadvocate> vignesh, you should try searching in the gaim settings panel
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(fuel/#kubuntu) sampan : let me know if they are empty too
<sampan> nope, they're there, and i've switched between them and it does nothing
<devilsadvocate> vignesh, i recommend you upgrade to dapper or edgy
<vignesh> Ah.. I am on a slow connection..
<vignesh> cant upgrade
<devilsadvocate> vignesh, alternate install cd?
<vignesh> Does horay have backports ?
<devilsadvocate> or get the dapper cd shipped
<vignesh> hoary *
<devilsadvocate> and reinstall
<fuel> sampan : i think you should google the problem or better ask on #kde.....
<fuel> i think it might be a temporary crash ....
<sampan> fuel, yay ... lol ... so weird
<devilsadvocate> vignesh, i thing hoary is supported only till april
<akrus> is KDE 3.5.6 available under Feisty?
<akrus> or only Edgy?
<akrus> ah
<akrus> nvm, sorry :)
<dima2001> akrus, updating right now and it is installing 3.5.5 packages
<vignesh> devilsadvocate: oh..ok
<akrus> dima2001: okay thanks
<dima2001> btw, pray for me, I had to -f install (:
<fuel> i think there is a problem with kubuntu's 'remove safely' option for usbs'
<akrus> oh btw
<akrus> my card-reader is lagging a lot :o
<fuel> after you try it and plug in the usb again...it does not mount ...
<akrus> it does not mount the cards automatically
<akrus> only rarely
<akrus> and even if mounted -> all the files copied are 0 bytes
<fuel> sampan : the most simple thing is to terminate your x session . and login again . press ctrl+alt+shift+backspace
<akrus> and cannot read some files...
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know how to install kubuntu edgy or feisty on nvidia nforce sata raid 1?
<akrus> hm where's changelog of kde3.5.6?
<Jucato> akrus: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<sampan> fuel since i saved settings (before i noticed the problem) that's not likely to help
<akrus> Jucato: thanks
<fuel> i dont think there is a setting to disable to your icons display
<dima2001> hmm... debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?) ... Dialog will be used instead. Why does kubuntu try to use the gnome iface?
<fuel> however there are settings to change display icons on toolbars......
<lola_> help
<lola_> -.-
<lola_> ;-)
<lola_> i?m joking
<celal> #ubuntu-de
<Rarj> does Kubuntu support mp3, DVD and VCD playback ? Or does it need to be installed separately
<lupine_85> you need to install mp3 & vcd seperately
<lupine_85> but it's not exactly hard
<Rarj> lupine_85, automatix2 ?
<lupine_85> (amarok does mp3 automagically for you; just !dvd for instructions)
<lupine_85> Rarj: right after the gang rape?
<lupine_85> I wouldn't suggest it
<d0uglas> hi.. for a dual core amd 64bit, which iso should i grab?
<Rarj> lupine_85, :-)
<lupine_85> d0uglas: you can use either the amd64 or i386 iso
<Rarj> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<devilsadvocate> d0dge, i suggest the x86 package, but thats just me
<lupine_85> if you're not certain, use the i386/x86 one
<tapas> i wonder: when i override the kdm settings
<d0uglas> hrmm.. nothing "dual core" specific?
<tapas> there seems to be some evil kubuntu spirit that overrides them
<lupine_85> they all have SMP enabled by default
<tapas> if i change the background for kdm it shows first
<d0uglas> okay, thanks vm
<tapas> then the kubuntu login screen shows
<tapas> since i find the kubuntu kdmn theme ugly
<tapas> i would like to change that
<tapas> how?
<d0uglas> also, first time *buntu install for me, debian vet.. is there a "business card" iso?
<d0uglas> for an installer?
<Alumin> not that I know of
<lupine_85> no, 'fraid not
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lupine_85> you could probably DIY though
<Alumin> d0uglas: welcome to the fold, I was the same way
<Alumin> debian vet, I mean, not business card installer :p
<yuhuuuuu> ciao
<yuhuuuuu> hi
<lola_> ciao
<lola_> yuhuuuuu,ciao
<yuhuuuuu> wher are you from?
<lola_> japan
<yuhuuuuu> uau
<yuhuuuuu> i have a question
<yuhuuuuu> i've installed
<yuhuuuuu> the italian kde-package
<yuhuuuuu> to translate the kde in my languafe
<lola_> haha
<lola_> sono italiana anche io
<yuhuuuuu> ah ecco
<yuhuuuuu> -________-
<yuhuuuuu> posso chiederti una cosa?
<Jucato> !it | yuhuuuuu
<ubotu> yuhuuuuu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lola_> guarda
<lola_> ...
<Kyl1> Hey, why would my keyboard stop working all of a sudden, for no reason?
<lola_> nn so niente di linux
<tapas> so is there any way to _really_ change kdm's ppearance on kubuntu feisty?
<yuhuuuuu> ah
<tapas> or am i suck with the default?
<akrus> tapas: Control Center?
<yuhuuuuu> lola come to ubuntu -it
<tapas> akrus: yah, i can change as much as i want
<tapas> akrus: it all gets overriddewn by the default kdm theme
<akrus> o_O
<tapas> [like my selected bg shows until the login screen shows] 
<akrus> it's buggy anyway
<tapas> then after hitting enter
<akrus> Feisty is alpha :3
<Kyl1> So, about that keyboard thing...
<tapas> i have the exact same prob with 6.10
<akrus> have you set 'Administrator Mode' -> on?
<johey> I just bought myself a 1024 MB USB 2.0 memory stick. I plugged it in into my Kubuntu featured laptop and it automounted perfectly well. When I copied a 700 MB file to the partition, however, it took bloody 15 minutes. Is that normal, or is the device faulty? I do have ehci_hcd.ko loaded.
<Kyl1> What's the issue?
<tapas> akrus: doh. i couldn't change anything if not
<tapas> akrus: and liek i said: the background shows for am oment
<Jucato> !changethemes | tapas
<ubotu> tapas: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<tapas> then gets opverriden by the default one
<Jucato> tapas: read the KDM Theme section
<tapas> Jucato: ok
<Kyl1> So, any ideas?
<tapas> hah ok
<tapas> there's no enable/disable theme button in the login manager editor in the system settings
<tapas> and yes i have installed kdmthemes
<Jucato> tapas: you didn't read the instructions
<Jucato> not in the Login Manager. in the KDM THeme Manager in KControl (not System Settings)
<tapas> Jucato: i did. mayube i didn't understand them. but read them i did
<tapas> i will rereasd them
<atidem> hello
<tapas> ok, then the point is that there's no kdm theme manager module.. want a screenshot?
<Jucato> tapas: did you install "kdmtheme" ?
<atidem> who uses last version of amsn?
<tapas> am i speaking kisuaheli?
<tapas> 17:55 < tapas> and yes i have installed kdmthemes
<Jucato> tapas: ok. give me a screenshot
<tapas> Jucato: ok, hold on
<atidem> I just added a new skin and there is a duplicate entry in list, can someone tell me if have the same problem?
<atidem> thanks in advance
<tapas> Jucato: http://affenbande.org/~tapas/kcontrol.png
<tapas> Jucato: and excuse my sarcasm..  :)
<phayke> I want to see a fox jumping over a lazy dog. :/
<Jucato> tapas: <Jucato> not in the Login Manager. in the KDM THeme Manager in KControl (not System Settings)
<tapas> Jucato: gnah
<Daskreech2> How do I password protect a folder?
<tapas> ok
<tapas> i thought kubuntu replaced kcontrol with their system settings thingy
<tapas> ok, talk about false assumptions
<Jucato> but kcontrol still exists there
<tapas> ok
<Jucato> which the wiki I posted says...
<tapas> Jucato: ah ok. kcontrol only knows 2 things here: network and peripherals. but i will reread again :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Riddell> ** KDE 3.5.6 out, packages for edgy available
<Daskreech2> Kubunut page updated?
<Daskreech2> Kubuntu?
<LjL> yes, www.kubuntu.org
<eeos> Riddell it has not been announced on kde dot news!
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Jucato> eeos: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.6.php
<Jucato> bah the Dot is running late :)
<eeos> I checked half an hour ago. it was not there!  :)
<eeos>  it has not been announced on http://dot.kde.org/
<eeos> Jucato I just synchronised
<Jucato> which are you going to put more weight into? an official kde.org release announcement or a news article? :P
<eeos> a news article? :D
<Riddell> eeos: I update kubuntu.org before I publish the dot story
<Riddell> anfd yes, kde.org is the canonical announcement
<Jucato> eeos: dot.kde.org is a KDE News site. official announcements are on www.kde.org
<ubuntu> hello
<eeos> I thought we were leaving in a media age where the media are vene more relevant than reality, you know, "the television said it"
<eeos> :P
<Riddell> eeos: and I've published the dot story now
* Jucato hits Refresh
<johey> Is there some nice way to install Kubuntu on a bootable USB stick?
<Riddell> eeos: well, I can only update one website at a time, three at once is a bit much :)
<akrus> does someone know how to change grub resolution & depth?
<Jucato> Riddell: how are you able to do it all? :)
<eeos> Riddell yes, let's buy two other sets of hands for JR!
<LHaart> What program can I use for editing .py files in kubuntu_
<LHaart> ?
<LjL> a text editor ;)
<LjL> kate will do i'm sure
<eeos> how did the update go? is it smooth enough?
<LHaart> I\m having problems running a .py file as root
<LjL> what file and what problems
<LHaart> validation.py, im h4xing my way through the "no root filesystem" problem :P
<LjL> LHaart:  usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/validation.py
<LjL> ?
<LHaart> yep
<LHaart> i have managed to open a terminal window with root@ubuntu
<LjL> LHaart: well, somehow i'm not feeling too well with trying running it myself... what problems is it giving you? (of course you realize it's not normally meant to be executed directly)
<LHaart> my problem is that i dont know the command for opening it with kate
<eeos> Riddell Jucato did you see the change log, in particular kmail? very interesting! I am half the way through updating!
<HymnToLife> LHaart, kate won't run if you're in a root terminal
<eeos> well, really 28%
<LHaart> in Ubntu I could use gedit, but that doesnt work in KDE as its a gnome program
<HymnToLife> type exit to go back to your prompt and do kdesu kate /the/file/you/want/to/edit
<eeos> LHaart use kate, kwrite or quanta
<LHaart> k
<jhutchins> or kedit
<jhutchins> or gvim
<frojnd> Where can I report a bug ..
<dwidmann> oh, so it's out :O
<frojnd> I have problems setting up layout for slovene (si) keyboard
<dwidmann> http://www.launchpad.net http://bugs.kde.org
<dysmann> Hello, me, I have a question to : How could I turn my wifi up at Kubuntu start automaticaly?
<LHaart> got it to work :)
<frojnd> can someone direct me in which section do I have to put this: "layout doesnt work" ? at http://bugs.kde.org
<dysmann> got it to work :) => what ?
<LHaart> editing validation.py
<dima2001> dysmann: try network-manager (knetwork-manager)
<dysmann> Yes, but I'm new here, I don't know what is that...
<dima2001> it is a user-space daemon which should configure your wireless connection with ease (but don't ask me if it can connect automatically, all nets I visit have private essid and therefore I couldn't test if it autoreconnects on startup)
<dysmann> I going to try
<wilman> any free directx comming to linux soon?
<dima2001> basically it is a tray-icon
<dima2001> you click it and select a wireless network to connect to :)
<dima2001> wilman: iirc wine provides a free directx implementation
<dwidmann> Ouch, this upgrade is gonna take a 288MB download :O
<dysmann> Yes but at the kubuntu start? I'm using wlassiistant
<wilman> dima2001:  you mean winex?
<dysmann> no, wireless assistant.
<dima2001> wilman: wine reimplemented directx, too
<wilman> ooh
<wilman> that is nice
<wilman> cause i don't like the payment of winex
<dima2001> dysmann: all you have to do is to put a link to knetworkmanager into /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<dima2001> wilman: last time I tried wine it was to start guildwars and it worked with the exception that the mouse pointer was invisible :) should be fixed now
<dima2001> it was october or something like that
<wilman> ok ;)
<wilman> nice
<dysmann> dima2001 > ok
<dysmann> I'm going to configure this prog
<tapas> http://tapas.affenbande.org/kcontrol.png
<tapas> that's now really kcontrol
<dysmann> dima2001>cannot run this program
<dysmann> it don't exist
<dima2001> dysmann: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager , then open in your konqueror window /usr/bin/ and in a second one ~/.kde/Autostart and drag the knetworkmanager icon there and create a link (~ is a synonym for your home folder)
<dima2001> (do the sudo thing in konsole)
<dysmann> ok
<dysmann> dima2001> is exist a folder to run knetworkmanager for all users at kubuntu starting ?
<tapas> hardware database: sound test.. i hear no sound.. my sound system is perfectly working though
<dima2001> dysmann: hmm, it is a userspace utility and therefore every user has to start it manually, I think...
<dima2001> it is not a central service
<dysmann> ok
<dima2001> dysmann: I could write you a small script which would add a link to users automatically, if you need it
<dima2001> it is a matter of a few lines
<eeos> is there any version of argoUML for kubuntu?
<dysmann> Yes, if you want.. thank you !
<dima2001> dysmann: I do not have time right now, but I think in 30 minutes I should be able to sit myself at it.
<dysmann> it's perfect !
<dysmann> thank you !
<animimotus> kde 3.5.6 has beeing released for kubuntu ?
<dima2001> dysmann: I will message you :)
<dysmann> else, It connect automaticaly at its start up, knetworkmanager ?
<dwidmann> animimotus: yes
<dysmann> dima2001 ok!
<dwidmann> animimotus: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<animimotus> cool, thx
<m1291> I have installed Frostwire but it never starts up, can someone plz help me out?
<animimotus> dwidmann: you have made the distri-update ?
<dwidmann> animimotus: I'm working on it
<animimotus> ok :)
<dwidmann> animimotus: for me, with the extra packages I have installed ... it's coming in at about 288mb
<sb9> does anyone know a tool i can use to save a system image ?
<m1291> I have installed Frostwire but it never starts up, can someone plz help me out?
<underdog5004> m1291, how did you install it?
<m1291> apt get
<dysmann> sorry, I had a connection problem
<underdog5004> m1291, sudo apt-get install frostwire?
<m1291> yes
<underdog5004> hmmm
<underdog5004> lemme do that too
<underdog5004> brb
<Dr_willis> Hmm ... some of these fancy desktop-eye-candy things are starting to look.. interesting --->  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11dzi_mandriva-linux-2007-depth-perceptio
<m1291> it loads but dont start up
<frojnd> hello there has someone ever had problems with keyboard layouts? I cant change it from us to si, couse I am from slovenia and with us layout I cant wrote letters like: ,,, not to mention that half of letters cant find like apostroph, afna etc...
<Dr_willis> run it from the terminal and see if any error messages show up
<underdog5004> m1291, I did an apt-cache search for it, and I couldn't find it....
<underdog5004> do what Dr_willis said
<frojnd> Note this: During edgy installation I chose si and everything worked fine untill I havent change settings for monitor with command: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frojnd> has anyone Idea how to solve that one?
<seby> irc.criten.net
<dwidmann> frojnd: there should be a backup xorg.conf file, compare it with your current and see if there's anything to do with keyboard model that has changed
<m1291> how do i set layerbreak in k3b?
<ScarFreewill> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
* Dr_willis wonders what a LayerBreak is.
<eeos> finish updating to kde 3.5.6
<ScarFreewill> can some one help me install http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44643 and http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41161
<m1291> layerbreak for double layer dvds, where do i set that in k3b?
<dwidmann> I would assume that k3b is smart enough to handle that automatically
<n8k99> 3.5.6 is bug fixes, right?
<me_> is there a way to greate flash animations with linux? or to use the flash program from adobe?
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  about 2 weeks ago a bunch of us were messing with KBFX - and trying to get it to load/see other themes.. and it was a utter disaster.
<ScarFreewill> *create
<dwidmann> n8k99: yeah
<eeos> n8k99 more than that read the changelog!
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  not sure what the deal was.. but 4 of us in here couldent get it working...
<m1291> dwidmann, i nedd to change it to 1913760
<m1291> *need
<me_> ups ^^ sry
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: can you tell me at lest where i should paste those files?
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  thats the problem.. we installed the files where they should go.. and even then the program wouldent set up the theme right.
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  the kbfx controlcenter/perferances has a setting for what dir to put them in.. you could put them anywhere.. as long as you tell kbfx where to look.
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  but we had it seeing the themes.. it just wouldent load them.
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: ok
* n8k99 was just wanting a quick summary
<n8k99> thanks
<dwidmann> n8k99, should be a changelog over at www.kde.org
<dwidmann> in fact, I read it a few days ago, I just don't have the exact link at the moment
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: i'll see if i can get it to do any thing,,,
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  good luck. you will need it. ;)
<n8k99> dwidmann thanx
<elyon225> I'm having a hard time installing the ATI drivers... I first tried doing the installer's "Distribution Specific" package, but that wouldn't allow me to enable direct rendering and gave me some strange vendor name (Tungsten).  Now, I can't install the regular ATI... it still says Tungstren.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  what video card?
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Radeon 9600
<malik> hey guyz when i try to connect to dalnet on irc it says i have open proxy on my system or somethin..........any workaround for that?
<Dr_willis> ive normally just followed the !ati wiki page. an gotten it working for my 9700, and X200M
<Dr_willis> that should also work for the 9600
<dima2001> dysmann: try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2883/ . I commented it so you know what the script is doing. Hopefully it works (but it at least did for my username). Save it into a file, e.g. autonetworkmanager.py and then do from console: sudo python autonetworkmanager.py alice bob charlie if alice bob and charlie are the names you want to add the symlinks to
<lordhaart> hmm, how do i install a .deb package? cant remember :p
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Yeah, I usually do too...
<dwidmann> lordhaart: dpkg --install <filename>
<Dr_willis> to enable dri.. i was thinking you had to change a line in the xorg.conf, and also i had to reboot to kick the driver in the head the first time. :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I guess I'll try that again.  But the thing is, when I first installed Kubuntu, whatever driver it installed worked perfectly... even allowed Composite rendering.
<dima2001> dysmann: you can also do sudo python autonetworkmanager.py `ls /home` to add just to all usernames
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  that would of been the ati driver - is my guess.
<dysmann> ok
<elyon225> Dr_willis: But every other time I've used the ATI driver, I needed to disable Composite in order for "Direct Rendering" to work.
<dima2001> :)
<Dr_willis> I do recall some edit to the xorg.conf to disable composite.
<dysmann> dima2001> is the knetwork manager need root ?
<Dr_willis> I dont have an ati machine handy to check. so cant help ya much more
<dima2001> dysmann: no
<n8k99> oh looks like I'll get it soon anyways
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Happen to have an extra nvidia card lying around?  ATI has been nothing but trouble (even their Windows driver support sucks)
<dima2001> dysmann: that's the greatest part about it :)
<dysmann> dima2001 > it connect also without root, it's perfect !
<n8k99> 3.5.6 has yet to make it into feisty
<dysmann> thank you very much
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  thats why i dont have an ati box now.. friend updated his nvidia box.. and gave me his 5500 card. :)
<dwidmann> n8k99: it'll get there soon
<dima2001> dysmann: no problem :)
<elyon225> haha, nice.
<n8k99> yeah - I'll probably see an new update for it tomorrow dwidmann
<elyon225> Maybe I should start making friends that at least know how to turn ON a computer ;)
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  ive had very good luck with my 9700  in the last few months.. :) after years of pain...
<n8k99> that's usually how it works out
<Dr_willis> but the fans were startingto go out, in it. ;)
<dwidmann> elyon225: ahahaha!!
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Do you know how to revert back to the original driver used for installation of Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  not sure if you isntalled the atiwhatever.run script.. if it has a uninstall thing or not.
<dysmann> dima2001> so I save it to filename.py and run it to a terminal ?
<elyon225> dwidmann: Seriously... the only friends I have bought top of the line, cutting edge computers and all they do is play solitaire.  And I'm stuck with this piece of junk
<Dr_willis> elyon225, i always backup my xorg.conf :) could change it back to using the ati driver.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  install ssh on their box's and use them for.. err...  rendering farms! :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, I'm using the ati driver now, but fglrxinfo still displays a different vendor.
<dwidmann> elyon225: irony strikes again
<dima2001> dysmann: yes, you save the text of the script into filename.py and then do from the terminal sudo python filename.py a list of usernames . It will then add links into usernames' autostart folders itself
<elyon225> dwidmann: Heh, story of my life.  I had an old DOS box, trying to squeeze every bit of power out of it, while everyone I knew bought brand new systems with Windows 95... just to play minesweeper.  :)  Eh, but this is offtopic, so I'll stop ranting.
<dima2001> e.g. sudo filename.py alice bob charlie
<dima2001> and it will create knetworkmanager link in /home/alice/.kde/Autostart, /home/bob ... and /home/charlie
<elyon225> Perhaps I could talk my mother into buying a new nvidia card if Linux keeps crashing :)  She's still pissed that I got rid of all my pirated software, though.  Hehe, you try to do the right thing and bam!
<Dr_willis> Theres some nice low end nvidia cards in the $50 range.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Similar at least to the 9600?
<dwidmann> get yourself a 6600gt or something for about $50ish
<Dr_willis> given that 'low end' now a days - is  like what was TOP end 2-3 years ago.
<Dr_willis> I would think a 6600 nvidia would beat a 9600
<Dr_willis> I would think a 6600 nvidia would beat a 9600ati. (i mean)
<dwidmann> I think a geforce 6600gt would match an x1800 in a linux environment
<dwidmann> or come close to it
<elyon225> Alright, well once work picks up and I'm making some money again, I'll definitely go for it.
<dwidmann> just because the ati drivers are so poor ...
<elyon225> I'm so afraid that I'm going to end up with all those crashes I had before reinstalling Kubuntu...
<lordhaart> gah
<windwalker> Hi, stdin :)
<lordhaart> how can i get adept to install opera for me?
<elyon225> ...when I reinstalled, I didn't have to install any video drivers and the crashes didn't happen.  Now I'm installing the old drivers I used before that were causing constant system lockups.
* dima2001 wonders when fglrx will begin to work with his x600 mobility again :(
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin :)
<lordhaart> wow :o
<Dr_willis> I try to like/use opera... but its just... so.. weird in ways.. :)
<[StingRay] > Can somebody help me export a display from a remote machine?
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  you sshing over to the remote box?
<dwidmann> elyon225: if you aren't caring about 3d performance, use the open source "ati" or "radeon" driver. I doubt they'll crash you.
<[StingRay] > Dr_willis
<[StingRay] > yes
<lordhaart> hmm, if i double click on a .deb, it only shows me the content
<[StingRay] > I am with the same user on the remote machine
<elyon225> dwidmann: Well, we play a lot of games in this house... so 3D performance is somewhat of an issue.
<lordhaart> doesnt start an installer
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  use ssh -X  then, you shouldent have to exort the stuff.
<[StingRay] > ok , I will do this Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> lordhaart,  dpkg -i whatever.deb
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: lol i've got the app to load so long :P (kbfx)
<dwidmann> elyon225: if stability is also an issue, well, can't have your cake and eat it too
<dysmann> dima2001> I can't run filename.py...
<elyon225> dwidmann: That's a shame, because I could in Windows :P
<dima2001> dysmann: how and where did you save the script?
<dima2001> did you copy the script from the link I gave you into a file?
<elyon225> dwidmann: Of course, the cake was moldy as hell in Windows... but still
<dwidmann> Hahahah!
<Dr_willis> FruitCake
<dima2001> dysmann: save this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2883/plain/ as a file in your home folder
<dwidmann> dysmann: sudo python filename.py
<dysmann> I copied the script to autowifi.py in /home/myuser/
<lordhaart>  is Gdebi a gnome command?
<dima2001> so do sudo python /home/myuser/autowifi.py and append space-separated list of usernames to it
<dima2001> lordhaart: it is a gnome app, you have to install it manually
<lordhaart> and how?:p
<dima2001> or better to say: it is an ubuntu app :)
<dima2001> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<lordhaart> ah
<dima2001> (or from kynaptic/adept/synaptic) :)
<dima2001> you can then bind it to .deb packages from kde
<dysmann> ok, it's all right
<dima2001> dysmann: great :)
<dysmann> thank you
<[StingRay] > Dr_willis, I did ssh -X myuser@myremoteip, then I did export DISPLAY=mylocalIP:0.0  (I did on the local machine "xhost +myremoteIP") The result is "(gksudo:3783): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<dima2001> dysmann: you're welcome
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: need to talk to you went not to busy...
<lordhaart> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory /var/lib/dpkg/lock - pen (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<[StingRay] > Dr_willis these are 2 ubuntus with kubuntu-desktop and kdm as default WM
<lordhaart> open*
<yelonek> hi, i got problem with flv files - there is no sound
<dysmann> with vlc ?
<yelonek> other things, like mp3s, movies are ok, just youtube and alike are soundless
<yelonek> dysmann: don't know what's main player for flv, I'm just opening website with Opera
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  normally when you use ssh -X - you do NOT need to 'export' stuff.  its possible the ssh server on the remote box is overriding the -X option
<yelonek> dysmann: also downloaded files from youtube and opened it with Kaffeine
<lordhaart> What does this mean?
<lordhaart> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yelonek> dysmann: on both xine and mplayer
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  is this over a lan? or the internet?
<dysmann> and the sound work
<Dr_willis> lordhaart,  just what it says. you got 2 programs running tha tare both trying to do  package-manageing functions. thats not allowed.
<yelonek> dysmann: no, it didn't
<[StingRay] > vpn (internet) Dr_willis. I see my machines 1:1, no port restrictions
<Dr_willis> lordhaart,  close all the adept/apt/other stuff..
<yelonek> everything else is fine, just flv is soundless
<dysmann> yelonek: try vlc ?
<lordhaart> thnx dr_willis
* genii sips a coffee
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  interesting.. ive never used VPN. but depending on the ssh server/client settings. You should just be able to ssh to the remote box, and run (for example) xterm & and it should show up locally
<[StingRay] > Dr_willis I have X11forwarding enabled in ssh on both sides
<[StingRay] > very strange, Dr_willis I will try "xhost +"
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  the xhost + and export stuff was needed when i use telnet ages ago..  then i still used them when i switched to ssh.. until i learned better
<cotui> sala en espaol
<yelonek> dysmann: I'm gonna dl and try it
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  i do recall some use of a ssh-agent program.. but i aint read up on ssh in ages...
<dwidmann> looks like I'm out of bandwidth for the next 8-12 hours :( halfway done with my upgrade ...
<[StingRay] > ok Dr_willis, I will go for vnc or freenx :)
<dysmann> yelonek> ok, talk to me if it (doesn't) work
<dysmann> if anybody want a frensh help...
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<cotui> sala en espaol
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  mentions the problem
<elyon225> Well, I followed the steps in BinaryHowTo/ATI, but nothing has changed... still using some strange Tungsten driver....
<[StingRay] > thanks Dr_willis
<dysmann> Si quelqu'un a besoin d'aide...
<elyon225> ...and direct rendering is still No.
<cotui> sala en espaol por favol
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: i've got one of those 2 loaded in kbfx
<slow-motion> hallo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> cotui: i've had enough
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@89.6.151.110]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[StingRay] > Dr_willis :) superb, I was overriding "localhost:10.0" with mine "export DISPLAY=remoteIP:0.0". Thanks again :)
<nihil_sum> What's the command to start a process from the Konsole without blocking the Konsole until it exits?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  heh - i cant get it working on my mythtv box.. heh :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<phayke> So who was the charlatan behind making Shift-Backspace the shortcut for logout, and how can I restore order?
<dima2001> nihil_sum: try to append a &, it will start the process in the background
<phayke> It's gotten me 8 times today, one of them was ironically the last time I tried typing for help in here.
<nihil_sum> Thanks.
<genii> halt
<dima2001> ouch
<dima2001> :)
<ScarFreewill> what the?
<phayke> yes, ouch.
<dima2001> netsplit :D
<phayke> Netsplit.
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phayke> It's God's way of kicking idlers.
<dwidmann> but y'know they'll just auto-reconnect anyway, because they oh so love idling
<phayke> :[ yeah
<phayke> Voyeurists.
<nihil_sum> I idle because my IRC client likes to just hide itself when I tell it to close.
<lordhaart> how can i set up my mouse so that the back and forth buttons work?
<kosta_> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<phayke> I idle, but only in places where I'm known and welcome.
<kosta_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dysmann> yelonek> I'm going to have dinner
<lordhaart> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<phayke> So how would I go about changing my logout hotkey to something less...easy?
<phayke> It baffles me how someone would need to logout so quickly that they would need a shortcut with two of the most commonly used keys.
<dwidmann> phayke, probably settings configure shortcuts, or similar
<lontra> is it possible to use the opensuse 10.2 menu w/ kubuntu?  i'm thinking of moving my machine from opensuse to kubuntu
<phayke> Ah, it was under keyboard-mouse.
<phayke> Thanks.
<Dr_willis> lombra,  that menu is one of the first things i disabled under opensuse.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> lontra: I think there's a kickstart deb somewhere around here
<Dr_willis> I really disliked all the changes opensuse did to kde and gnome.
<Tm_T> lontra: And you can always compile it yourself.
<genii> halt
<genii> bah :)
<lontra> Dr_willis: i like the kerry search feature
<kyl1> Hey hey
<kyl1> WHat's goin? on?
<Tm_T> Weird thing called life.
<kyl1> My keyboard stopped working in Kubuntu. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<nihil_sum> Is it possible to specify which KDE desktop you want a program to open on from the Konsole?
<Theory> nihil_sum: look into kstart
<nihil_sum> Thanks.
<dwidmann> kyl1: faulty keyboard?
<kyl1> No, it works perfect in Gnome, and Xfce.
<kyl1> perfectly*
<Tm_T> nihil_sum: There is a way, but can't remember the magic.
<yelonek> dysmann: flv is okay with vlc now, now all i have to do is to make Opera open flv with wxvlc
<dwidmann> kyl1: probably some kde config or another is messed up
<phayke> :/ no good. Logout without confirmation is shown as ctrl-alt-shift-delete. But I swear it's shift-backspace.
<kyl1> And would it have anything to do with libcairo2 not being able to update?
<phayke> would xgl or beryl be messing with that?
<kyl1> Well, I don't know.
<dima2001> hmm, some of my apps have German locale although they should be Russian ... :)
<dwidmann> phayke, I've heard of that occurring while using xgl, or beryl, or something, but otherwise not
<kyl1> It's just another error. But that's it.
<dwidmann> In fact, I think it was XGL
<dwidmann> in particular
<phayke> Is there a way to work around it?
<kyl1> About the keyboard, dwidmann?
<dwidmann> phayke, yes, but I don't remember what it was
<kyl1> I am using Xfce now.
<phayke> Perhaps switching backspace and the + button?
<kyl1> ?
<phayke> I suppose that wouldn't change much since they have the same function anyway.
<kyl1> But the thing is, the caps lock num lock, and scroll lock don't work. The lights don't even turn on.
<dwidmann> phayke, it was some odd command or another I thought, search the ubuntuforums for "shift + backspace" or similar, should be able to find something
<phayke> I got it on google. :)
<kyl1> It's like kubuntu doesn't even load the keyboard driver.
<dwidmann> kyl1: Try playing with the things in systemsettings -> keyboard
<kyl1> I did.
<kyl1> There isn't any related to my problem. I switched languages, and keyboard layouts, nada.
<dwidmann> odd.
<kyl1> Yeah.
<kyl1> Hmmm
<dwidmann> kyl1, one way to find out if it's something in the user configuration
<dwidmann> set up a new user, log in to that user in kde, the keyboard will either work or it won't
<kyl1> Hmm
<kyl1> Ok, i'll try it.
<mikejanssen> i dont know what i like more...kde or gde...= X
<smaggard> kde is way bettuh
<dwidmann> lontra: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280552&highlight=kickoff
<bluechip_> anyone knwo what might be the problem if iam trying to compile a program and the ./configure command dosent work
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mikejanssen> how is it bettah
<mikejanssen> explain
<dima2001> bluechip_: usually some libraries or developer packages are missing
<dima2001> the configure script should tell you what package is missing, usually you have to install {packagename}-dev ones to compile an application
<dwidmann> bluechip, another possibility is that you got it from cvs (or something)and a configure file doesn't even exist yet
<bluechip_> rite thanks, ill take a look at it
<dima2001> bluechip_: in case of doubt, pastebin the last few lines
<dope> what's the command to show your harddrives?
<dope> partitions
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<bluechip_> am i right in thinking there should be an actual file with the source called configure in order to compile in the way iam trying ?
<dope> how do i see the actual sizes
<dope> like mb left
<Dr_willis> df -h
<Dr_willis> Bash/Linux 101 day here on #kubuntu  :)
<Dr_willis> and class is over.. i got to go to work.
<dope> nice, that was it
<Dr_willis> byeee.
<dwidmann> bye
<Dr_willis> try ------>  df -h -x tmpfs -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> looks nicer
<Dr_willis> make it an alias. :)
<Dr_willis> thats your homework
<dope> :|
<dope> my alias is dope
* Dr_willis tells dope  to read chapters 1-29 of the advanced bash scripting guide. and be ready for a pop quiz tomorrow.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> alias df="df -h -x tmpfs -x usbfs"
<slyfox> What is a good Desktop search program I can use ?
<tabas> does someone have an idea how to install ubuntu into a folder?
<LjL> tabas: sorry...?
<kosta_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tabas> ubiquity only scans for harddisks. But i want to install (k)ubuntu into a folder and not on a device, because i will mount root over nfs.
<dima2001> hmm, is there some kind of a kde app as a frontend for alsa (like alsamixer)?
<dima2001> funky enough I dont have the sound icon in the tray :)
<bluechip_> anyone know of a comprehensive guide to compileing programs ?
<tabas> dima2001: kmix
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bluechip_ about compile | bluechip_, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> tabas: if that's going to work, which i somehow doubt... but i don't know. what about installing it in a virtual machine and then copying?
<dima2001> tabas: thanks
<tabas> dima2001: np
<LjL> tabas, you might be interested in
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tabas about nfsboot | tabas, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tabas about nfsbooted | tabas, see the private message from Ubotu
<kubuntian1> hello
<slyfox> What is a good Desktop search program I can use ?
<tabas> LjL: Thx i will try
<kubuntian1> could i ask you a question? i wanted to change the theme of my KDE. I went in kcontrol but there are very few so i downloaded a kdeartwork-theme-window. However in kcontrol theme manager i still see only the "default" one, why?
<dwidmann> apart from that, you could probably use chroot into the folder, and set it up with debootstrap
<dima2001> slyfox: beagle
<dwidmann> !info kerry | slyfox
<ubotu> kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 776 kB
<slyfox> dwidmann: kerry or beagle ? Because kerry is beagle for KDE
<dwidmann> take your pick?
<slyfox> dwidmann: Which one would you recommend ?
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> How can I get the kde upgrade to behave?
<sredna> There are dependancy issues :(
<mhb> hi all
<mhb> how do I set the SMB workgroup of my workstation which uses Samba Sharing?
<mhb> I mean: is it possible through a GUI?
<dwidmann> slyfox: i've never used either, so I guess I can't really say
<FFIXXX> hi i am having trouble playing a dvd
<FFIXXX> it plays under mandriva
<slyfox> mhb: maybe this will help http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=780766&highlight=ubuntu
<FFIXXX> i installed libdvdcss2 and everything with dvd from the repos
<sredna> Ah, a local problem
<dwidmann> FFIXXX: what player are you using?
<FFIXXX> kaffeine
<FFIXXX> tried both xine and mplayer
<dwidmann> try running them in a terminal, start it like this: "kaffeine dvd://"
<mhb> slyfox: thanks
<slyfox> mhb: remember this one too http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337482
<dwidmann> it will probably gie you an error ffixxx, let us know which one
<sredna> But apt SUCKS
<dwidmann> sredna: bologny!
<koli> hello
<koli> everybody
<sredna> I can't remove the package creating the problem, apt just complains about the problem instead
<koli> how do i add the xgl effects to kubuntu edge
<sredna> dwidmann: ALL package mangers SUCKS
<FFIXXX> The source can't be read.
<FFIXXX> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
<chovy> how come when I go to "administration mode" nothing happens?
<chovy> just a blank red box.
<FFIXXX> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://] 
<FFIXXX> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd://] 
<FFIXXX> xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<dwidmann> sredna: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --purge problempackage
<tabas> LjL: The Packages nfsboot and nfsbooted dont help
<sredna> dwidmann: apt-get -f install fails because of that problem
<kosta_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sredna> As I said, it is a POS
<dwidmann> sredna: and what of dpkg --purge?
<sredna> Let me try
<LjL> tabas the only thing that comes to my mind is installing via a virtual machine - or in a chroot, but i'm not very familiar with that tbh
<sredna> Taht worked
<sredna> But its horrible
<dwidmann> sredna: how's it horrible?
<sredna> It freakin doesn't work
<tabas> LjL: I need a way how to tell ubiquity where to install the basesystem and not on which device
<sredna> One needs to do all sorts of hokuspokus to fix it
<LjL> tabas: i got that, but i don't *think* there is such a way
<LjL> that's why i'm suggesting a virtual machine
<LjL> i can't *exclude* that there is a way, either
<LjL> tabas: and *if* there is a way, it's surely not in ubiquity - so try the alternate CD instead
<LjL> (or the minimal cd for that matter)
<FFIXXX> dwidmann: any ideas?
<tabas> LjL: im downloading the cd atime
<FFIXXX> i tried vlc also and it doesnt play either
<tabas> LjL: thx
<dwidmann> the only way I can think of that would work in a way that you could specify a directory on the other side of the network would be using chroot + debootstrap ...
<dwidmann> FFIXXXX: I've seen it before, but can't remember how to solve it
<FFIXXX> :(
<LjL> tabas: which one? i really suggest the minimal, so you don't waste bandwidth for nothing if it turns out it won't do it
<dwidmann> FFIXXX: I'll need to think about it .. I've done it before, repeatedly
<LjL> dwidmann, tabas: well keep in mind that with the minimal/alternate CD you have a console, so you can always try tricks such as unmounting /media/whatever-the-installer-thinks-is-the-right-partition and remounting it as something else
<dwidmann> true, true
<FFIXXX> maybe fstab?
<dwidmann> FFIXXX, lets see if I can dig up the thread I did on that once on UF ...
<FFIXXX> for some reason I cannot browse the root :s
<FFIXXX> only home and media
<LjL> !hidden | FFIXXX
<ubotu> FFIXXX: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<dima2001> where does kopete load custom emoticons into? I seem not to be able to find the themes in ~ :(
<FFIXXX> ah thanks i changed from xubuntu to kubuntu
<FFIXXX> i prefer seeing all stuff, it's more kde like....
<firecrotch> dima2001: I believe it would be in ~/.kopete
<dima2001> firecrotch: I thought that, too, but there is no ~/.kopete here :/ and in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete there is some garbage (or maybe i didnt investigate it properly)
<akrus> where's KDE 3.5.6 for Feisty? T_T
<firecrotch> dima2001: it's probably somewhere in that "garbage"
<sredna> dwidmann: Thanks anyways
<sredna> At least I got my instalol fixed
<dwidmann> *nod*
<dima2001> ok, I will look harder :) thanks
<dwidmann> akrus, they probably have a bit of work to do for it to feisty, or something, if it's not there already
<akrus> dwidmann: it's just always released before Edgy :)
<sredna> I still find apt frustrating
<akrus> anyway hope it'll be available when I get up
<tabas> LjL dwidmann: when i understand it right, the minimal is the cd and its size is about 600MB?
<sredna> How can I convince it to tell me why a package is not upgraded??
<bronze_0_1> is there a jave run time for kubuntu?
<bronze_0_1> *Java
<Varjat_by> bronze_0_1: Yes, it is
<bronze_0_1> Varjat_by: do you know the name of the package?
<dwidmann> minimal is far less tabas, IIRC
<dima2001> bronze_0_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Varjat_by> As I remember it installed by default if ypu install system from SD
<firecrotch> dima2001: Try /usr/share/apps
<bronze_0_1> firefox seems to not be aware of it
<dima2001> firecrotch: a second ago I found it :) it was just ~/.kde/share/emoticons
<Varjat_by> Try "java -version"
<akrus> oh btw
<akrus> does someone have Card Reader?
<firecrotch> dima2001: Ah, okay.  I hate how things are spread out like that, a bunch of kopete stuff in /usr/share/apps, etc
<Varjat_by> For firefox you have additionaly add simlink in firefox plug-in durectory
<dima2001> yeah, me, too
<dwidmann> FFIXXX: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234007&page=5&highlight=libdvdcss2
<Varjat_by> Use google to find how to do this
<chovy> bluetooth doesn't work
<FFIXXX> dwidmann: thanks I I will have a read and hopes it fixes stuff
<Varjat_by> I have updated Edgy with 2.6.17-10-386 kernel. But I olso have Athlon-1700 processor. In previous versions of kernel was the posibbility to install k7 kernel image. But at now i have only "generic" kernel
<Varjat_by> as alternavive...
<Varjat_by> What is the "generic" kernel?
<dwidmann> varjat: what does uname -m tell you? I'm pretty sure the 32-bit generic is a 686 kernel ...
<dwidmann> and generic is just that, generic ... processor specific kernels only make a nominal difference in performance anyway
<Varjat_by> It tell i686 :)
<sredna> Aptitude claims that I can use '<package>&M', but bash backgrounds the command, and then complains that it cant find 'M' :\
<sredna> It does not work
<sredna> And it leaves stale lockfiles
<sredna> Another error caused be disfunctionality in the package manager
<trappist> sredna: try enclosing it in single quotes, just as you typed it above
<sredna> trappist: I tried double quotes, but that failed
<sredna> trappist: And that is a non-solution
<trappist> sredna: there's a reason I said single quotes
<sredna> Now I try to remove the package in question, which is refused- instead it is downgraded
<trappist> sredna: the problem isn't aptitude.  the problem is that the shell is eating (interpreting) the ampersand, and aptitude never gets it
<sredna> Then I'll remove it, and then install it in the hope I get the correct version :p
<sredna> trappist: Bash is the most used shell in the unix world AND the default shell in kubuntu and it do in fact interpret the ampersand. So aptitude shouldn't use it.
<sredna> OR, it should at least state in the manual that
<sredna> Single quotes are required
<sredna> Apperantly, aptitude is not able to remove kopete
<sredna> First attempt downgraded, now a second attempt says it will upgrade it back :o
<sredna> Using apt-get to remove it means that it will remove the kubuntu-desktop package
<trappist> sredna: yep, it does seem a bit silly.
<sredna> That package is the one creating MAJOR problems with kubuntu. There is something completely wrong with how that works
<trappist> sredna: there's nothing wrong with that.  kubuntu-desktop's whole purpose is to depend on a bunch of kde apps, so you can install them in one go.  removing it won't do anything.
<sredna> trappist: There is something wrong because the latest kopete upgrade is being held, and there is no obvious way to fix that
<sredna> trappist: Nor is the reason told
<jhutchins_wk> If you remove it, you just fall back to individual package updates instead of bundle updates.
<sredna> trappist: Conclusion: The package manager is POS
<trappist> sredna: if you're looking for suggestions, that's one thing, but I'm not interested in entertaining a troll
<sredna> trappist: Suggestions would be nice
<trappist> sredna: what happens if you say 'sudo apt-get install kopete'
<lenscape> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<lenscape> I think I have the knobbled k3b installed. Anyone know which repository has the full version?
<kubuntian1> could i ask you a question? i wanted to change the theme of my KDE. I went in kcontrol but there are very few so i downloaded a kdeartwork-theme-window. However in kcontrol theme manager i still see only the "default" one, why?
<dima2001> hmm, I wonder how they build kopete ... /usr/include/linux/videodev2.h:699: error: '__s64' does not name a type
<tim__> Hello, I want to uninstall Kubuntu how to do that Thank you :)
<lenscape> tim__: get a Kubuntu CD. Put it in your computer and reboot.
<tim__> I omy got a live-cd
<sredna> trappist: It will install yet another library, and kopete in an unspecified version, and ime screw up the package database
<tim__> only*
<lenscape> tim__: when the reboot is finished, click on the 'install' icon on the desktop
<lenscape> tim__: that's the one you want
<dima2001> tim__: install or uninstall?
<tim__> uninstall
<lenscape> do you want to install kubuntu or uninstall it?
<DrNickRiviera> i'm trying to install jdk5 but it has this window come up where i have to confirm the licensing
<tim__> i want to uninstall it
<DrNickRiviera> and using apt-get on the command line as well as adept it never seems to react
<DrNickRiviera> no matter what buttons i press
<lenscape> tim__: and replace it with what?
<trappist> sredna: it sounds like you have unofficial repositories in your sources.list
<tim__> nothing I want more space for my windows
<DrNickRiviera> how do i continue the installation in that case?
<trappist> sredna: in any case, the upgraded version of kopete has dependencies that your current version doesn't have, so it has to do what it has to do.
<lenscape> tim__: just boot windows and reformat the partition
<tim__> ok
<sredna> trappist: I have something for updates and backports
<tim__> Then is Kubuntu uninstalled?
<fabio> hi
<dima2001> tim__: nearly
<lenscape> tim__: you may need to make sure you rewrite he master boot record first or it won't boot after
<dima2001> then you have to fdisk/mbr
<sredna> trappist: Otherwise I have the choice of switching to a linux distro that is updated, or use an unstable system.
<tim__> ok
<fabio> i have a problem with suspend on my toshiba a100-925
<tim__> thanks :)
<tim__> I'll try
<dima2001> to remove grub from your mbr :)
<sredna> Or use outdated software of course, but cant live with that
<lenscape> tim__: a better plan would be to get rid of Windows
<tim__> Yeah
<lenscape> tim__: it'll only bring you grief
<dima2001> on 2k/xp etc it was iirc instead of fdisk - boot from cd, start recorvery and enter fixboot
<tim__> Yes
<fabio> after i have installed driver ATI, suspend don't turn on my lcd
<tim__> But i need to run .exe programs on my computer
<trappist> sredna: you're not being reasonable.  assume the new package comes from backports.  it has a new feature that requires another library, which itself may (for example) conflict with another library, so the package manager has to make the appropriate changes.  do you have a better idea of how the package manager should handle a situation like this?
<dima2001> ah, graveyard (windows) ... so many memories :D
<tim__> So i need it right?
<fabio> the screen became black and the only solution is turn off my notebook
<dima2001> (don't get offended, i'm just talking with myself)
<devilsadvocate> tim__, if you need to rund windows applications you need wine,but its better if you can find a replacement
<lenscape> tim__: depends. Some exes will run on Linux if you have Wine installed
<tim__> Ok
<tim__> Then i leave kubuntu and i uninstall
<tim__> windows
<tim__> thank you for the support :)
<sredna> trappist: The new package is the one released with kde 3.5.6. It is possible that the package that blocked it came from the updates and backports repository. I'd just wish that the system had a way to deal with that
<lenscape> tim__: go to www.winehq.org and see if your program is supported
<devilsadvocate> tim__, better check to see if your program is suppported first, and then use it on kubuntu for a while before wiping windows
<trappist> sredna: where are you installing 3.5.6 from
<sredna> trappist: Let me scroll back and see
<trappist> sredna: or, are you just trying to install a kopete deb from that release
<tim__> ok
<sredna> trappist: Henter:1 http://kubuHenter:1 http://kubuntu.org edgy/main kopete 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1 [7095kB] 
<tim__> I see kubuntu not on the download list
<tim__> need i take the ubuntu?
<trappist> sredna: so, is that the unofficial repository in your sources.list, or are you trying to install a kopete package for a version of kde that you don't have?
<sredna> trappist: After the last install, after upgrading back, it did in fact install the correct version. The problem is that it didn't in the first place, I can't see a reason for that.
<sredna> trappist:  http://kubuntu.org edgy/main is the official repository, no?
<trappist> sredna: are you running feisty?
<sredna> No, edgy
<tim__> Do i need the ubuntu version of wine because i don't see wine for kubuntu?
<sredna> I just did apt-get upgrade, since I expected the 141 upgrades to be related to the kde release mostly.
<trappist> sredna: coupla things.  the 3.5.6 packages for edgy are not officially supported.  the new version of kopete has dependencies that require some trickery to install on edgy.  the package manager holds them back because of the problems, to let you do it manually (by specifying the package name on the command line, for example) so you can see what's happening.
<lordhaart> !oper
<lordhaart> !opera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sredna> trappist: I wish there would be some message with the holding packages back
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<trappist> sredna: iow, it's not a flaw in the package manager.  it *might* be a flaw in the package, or it might just be a consequence of trying to install a version of kde that the rest of your distro isn't prepared for.
<lordhaart> isnt there a ! command for opera? :S
<LjL> you just used it succesfully lordhaart
<lordhaart> ah, didnt see :D
<sredna> trappist: And I am aware that there are no supported updates on debian systems once installed.
<sredna> That is in fact a main reason for looking for something else
<trappist> sredna: that's not exactly true, but you're right in that new versions of software don't get into officially supported repos, with rare exceptions
<trappist> sredna: the reason for that policy is stability.  you can't have a distro that upgrades you to the latest version of every bit of software you have, and expect it to be stable.
<Narishma> hi, anyone know if kde 3.5.6 will be availble for kubuntu dapper ?
<jhutchins_wk> Ubuntu is one of the better distros for making updated apps available for older releases.
<trappist> sredna: that's alsoo part of why ubuntu releases every 6 months, instead of every x years as debian does.
<sredna> trappist: I look for something with a resonable balance between stability and updates. Kubuntu works resonably well if I do use a few extra repositories, otherwise not
<jhutchins_wk> Look at Fedora, they've dropped Fedora Legacy, and even supported releases hardly ever get backports.
<jhutchins_wk> sredna: The thing is you can only update so far before you have to start updating the libraries and such, and that can break programs that _aren't_ updated.
<erad> huh, looks like kubuntu's less popular than ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> If you need that, you need to update the whole distro.
<sredna> jhutchins_wk: The last time I used a redhat system was in 1994
<jhutchins_wk> If you _really_ need weekly currency, you need something like Gentoo.
<sredna> I used gentoo for 3-4 years, but the overwhealming amount of compiling wore me out
<jhutchins_wk> I just lost the client who was clinging to FC4, so I'm down to running it on my firewall 'cause it ain't broke.
<erad> sredna, hehe
<erad> sredna, you have an old machine?
<sredna> erad: Yes, last century model :(
<jhutchins_wk> With the mass defection from Gentoo to Ubuntu, it's a lot buggier and the bugs last longer.
<erad> sredna, hehe - mine's only a year or so old but it still takes forever to compile
<[Ag0ny] > anybody familiar with getting wireless cards to be detected and getting the appropriate drivers for them?  I tried this tutorial, and no dice http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<jhutchins_wk> I'm still maintaining two Gentoo servers on the 2.4 kernel and they're a real pain.  When they get updated they'll be ubuntu.
<sredna> jhutchins_wk: Na, that mostly has to do with people messing with the emerge flags in silly ways
<crube> I need to change the permissions of a folder and all its contents and subfolders. I created the whole thing  when I previously installed kubuntu, and now I have no write permission. I tried to change it from konqueror, but it didnt work.
<jhutchins_wk> [Ag0ny] : What card?
<[Ag0ny] > broadcom, unknown model
<trappist> sredna: in feisty, there's a new version of my favorite terminal emulator, with a new dealbreaker bug, so I reverted to the edgy version.  I for one appreciate that ubuntu didn't introduce this bug mid-release just to have a bigger version number on the package.
<digijosh> hi, my usb wired mouse stops working after a while, and the fix is usually unplug/replug, this is pretty sporadic and happens only in linux kubuntu dapper. any ideas anyone?
<jhutchins_wk> crube: I believe chmod takes the -R flag for recursive.
<jhutchins_wk> [Ag0ny] : Anything about it in lspci?
<[Ag0ny] > I got this e1505 from my roommate for free
<[Ag0ny] > nope
<[Ag0ny] > Broadcom corp, unknown device
<trappist> sredna: the number of bugs for a release needs to go down, not up, and that's not how it works when you upgrade packages mid-release.  if you want the shiniest version of everything, run ubuntu+1.
<sredna> crube: You probably need root power, use 'sudo chmod -r <perms> <dir>
<crube> sredna:  I'll try that
<sredna> trappist: What is that?
<[Ag0ny] > that's the last line of the lspci output jhutchins_wk, at least it recognizes it as a networking device though
<bubu1uk> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trappist> crube: it's -R
<bubu1uk> !repos
<trappist> sredna: mrxvt
<sredna> ?
<trappist> sredna: I dunno, that was my best guess as to what you meant by that question.
<sredna> trappist: What is 'ubuntu+1' ?
<[Ag0ny] > any ideas?
<bubu1uk> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trappist> sredna: right now, it's feisty
<HymnToLife> !feisty
<jhutchins_wk> [Ag0ny] : You look at http://tinyurl.com/35ea3d
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins_wk> ?
<jhutchins_wk> [Ag0ny] : Whoops, never mind, wrong buffer.
<[Ag0ny] > mmk
<jhutchins_wk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<sredna> trappist: Ah, well one thing I learned from using gentoo and earlier mandrake was stay away from from the development repository
<trappist> sredna: yeah that's because tossing new versions of software willy-nilly into a distro is not for the feint of heart
<sredna> trappist: There is a middle road afaics, but no distro wants to use it.
<[Ag0ny] > jhutchins, it'd be really helpful if there were some way of detecting what the actual model is
<trappist> sredna: anyway, new versions of popular packages are generally *available* from backports repos and such, but it's use-at-your-own-risk.  usually works out, though.
<[Ag0ny] > e1505s have several possible ones afaik
<trappist> sredna: for good reason.  feel free to start your own distro that operates differently, but I think you'll learn very quickly why everyone does it this way.
<sredna> trappist: Exactly. The only problem I experienced so far with kubuntu, doing exactly that, is the problems with apt* behaving silly, or not explaining why it makes some choices
<trappist> sredna: in ubuntu and debian, I have *never* seen apt behave inappropriately.  I've run into problems installing software, but it's always been because of problems with the packages, not the package manager.
<gan|y|med> hi
<sredna> trappist: As far as apt is concerned, I'm a silly user. I get pissed when it doesn't do what I expect without explaining why.
<gan|y|med> i use gaim so far in edgy (kubuntu). but i wanted to give kopete a try, especially because gaim is still a bit buggy and kopete seems to have webcam support.
<LjL> trappist: still it's arguable whether a good package manager should choke on certain things and refuse to work anymore without messing up with files manually, even if it's a package's fault
<gan|y|med> my problem is, when i connect via icq, no contacts are shown (offline contacts is on, some people are online right now). it works in gaim though... can anybody hlp?
<crube> Ok I tried it but it didn't work. The permission to all the files are drwx, and everything else works just fine with these. I can change the main directory, but nothing in it, and the persimmion appear to be the same
<crube> And the owner is the same too
<fdoving> gan|y|med: that is a bug, i belive it was fixed a while back. do you have edgy-updates enabled?
<trappist> LjL: I figure it should be resilient to imperfect packages.  I would like to see some fatal errors be warnings instead.
<Narishma> so no one knows about dapper and kde 3.5.6 ?
<trappist> LjL: like with vim recently, where it wouldn't install because I didn't have some russian locale file installed.
<parsek>  I just upgraded to amarok 1.4.3 (I had the 1.3.9) and now when i play from my windows computer (cifs) the slider which indicates how far the song is playing doesnt move and I cannot seek forward with my mouse from it, ( I have kubuntu 6.06 dapper)  Has anyone of you had this problem? (BTW. I already asked that at amarok channel, so dont forward me there...)
<LjL> trappist: and i would like to see at least an ability to install *other* packages anyway despite errors
<trappist> LjL: do you mean like unresolvable dependency issues?
<fdoving> LjL: usually the errors only appear when the package is uninstallable for some reason. Forcing will usually only make things work. if you want to override those things, it shouldn't be that easy.
<LjL> trappist: hm no, those just remove the affected package AFAIK. i mean things like the k3d bug that i'll give you now
<gan|y|med> fdoving: yes - http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<trappist> I would definitely like a --screw-dependencies option
<fdoving> trappist: there is. --force-depends
<LjL> trappist: (and that's just an example, i just see too many instances of people - rightly - recommending "add an 'exit 0' to the postinst" 'cause that's really the only way)
<trappist> fdoving: isn't that a dpkg option? not apt?
<fdoving> trappist: you can pass dpkg options to apt.
<LjL> fdoving: forcing absolutely didn't work in the k3d case for instance
<LjL> and of course it couldn't be removed
<trappist> fdoving: I've never been able to make that work :)  how's it done?
<trappist> LjL: what bug?
<LjL> trappist: one moment, i'm finding it
<trappist> oh :)
<erad> I'm using k3b and when I try to select "verify written data", it always says "could not find foo file - fail" during the check
<erad> anyone here know the fix?
<LjL> trappist, fdoving: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<LjL> i think that might have gone to an SRU now, not entirely sure
<trappist> erad: there's a bug open on that one, iirc
<LjL> it's particularly interesting because it managed to lock up my entire APT due to... a typo
<erad> trappist, ok
<gan|y|med> how is the sources.list line for egdy-updates???
<erad> I just use md5sum anyway, so its not a big deal
<LjL> Ubotu, tell gan|y|med about easysource | gan|y|med, see the private message from Ubotu
<gan|y|med> thx
<fdoving> trappist: about the dpkg options, for example 'apt-get -o DPkg::Options='--force-confmiss' install <package>
<trappist> fdoving: wow.  you'll forgive me for not getting that from the apt-get man page.
<fdoving> trappist: heh.. yes. i will. it's not well documented :)
<trappist> nope :)
<verve> does KDE have its own inetd.conf setup?
<verve> 'cause i have nullidentd in my inetd.conf
<verve> it was working in Gnome
<trappist> fdoving: in fact, I'll go ahead and reiterate that apt-get should have an option to ignore dependencies, if only for a saner command line
<verve> doesn't seem to be running it in KDE though
<trappist> verve: is inetd running?
<fdoving> trappist: then you can use 'debget' instead. if you just want to download a deb, then force its isntallation with dpkg.
<verve> neg
<verve> but like.. in KDE Service Manager
<verve> KDE Internet Daemon is running
<verve> is that the equivalent to inetd?
<trappist> fdoving: yeah that's sort of what I've done in the past, but it's an unnecessary hassle when I know it's a bogus dependency or that I can safely ignore it
<fdoving> trappist: i don't understand why you wnat that though.. it's called depends because they are depends.
<fdoving> trappist: if they are bogus you should re-package or make empty packages that provides the bogus-thing. (apt-cache show equivs)
<trappist> fdoving: I always try to do it the package manager's way, but if I've installed (for example) a ruby module from source, and a package won't install because it's missing the *package* of that ruby module...
<fdoving> then make an equivs package that provides whatever you install from source.
<trappist> fdoving: well I wish I'd heard of equivs before :)
<trappist> I knew it was possible to create packages like that, but it's not worth the hassle, usually, to do it manually
<soulrider> hi everyone
<fdoving> trappist: equivs is very fast and easy, you make a control file with the description and depends/provides and run the command -> you have a .deb.
<trappist> of course, I'd run into this issue a lot less often if ubuntu would package more ruby stuff.
<trappist> especially rubygems.
<faked_> QUICK HELP I just deleted my usr folder (typo deleting another folder) and I dunno how to restore it and a buncha stuff isn't working! How do I get it back?
<yelonek> how should I configure Kubuntu to share Internet connection with XP ?
<verve> trappist, any ideas?
<yelonek> XP is connected to internet, I want to be behind NAT
<yelonek> right now only thing that's working is irc
<soulrider> yelonek: can you opena  browser ?
<yelonek> i can not access any website
<soulrider> i would suggest looking in the forums
<soulrider> ouch
<soulrider> hold on
<yelonek> Opera says "Network problems ?"
<soulrider> faked_: maybe theres a way to undelete files, i suggets you google it
<trappist> verve: never heard of the kde internet daemon, but it sounds like it wants to replace inetd
<soulrider> yelonek: hold on
<bluechip_> can someone recomend a good C compiler ?
<yelonek> soulrider: can you tell me what's the configuration file responsible for network ?
<trappist> bluechip_: gcc
<faked_> I CAN'T google it because all my browsers aren't working
<soulrider> yelonek: i dont really know
<verve> trappist, it's listed in System Services
<verve> or Service Manager
<soulrider> faked_: ok, just a sec, maybe the bot knows
<verve> yeah, Service Manager
<soulrider> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gan|y|med> thx a lot
<soulrider> :(
<faked_> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> faked_: don't bother, you're not going to be able to recover it.  you're looking at a reinstall.
<faked_> isn't it just in the trash?
<faked_> that's where most things go when I delete them >_>
<trappist> faked_: if you deleted it window-manager-style, maybe.  if you said rm -rf /usr, no.
<faked_> well it's not like it's a big deal I was just getting ready to switch to fedora anyway >_>
<yelonek> soulrider: omg, it started to work 8o
<soulrider> yelonek: lol ok
<soulrider> faked_: why do you wanna go to fedora? you odnt like kubuntu ?
<faked_> not necessarily. i'm having a lot of problems with it and nobody here ever helps with them so i'm going to try something else
<soulrider> what kind of problems
<faked_> just random stuff
<soulrider> maybe you came in here at ate worse times
<soulrider> i found the IRC to be extremely helpful
<soulrider> IRC and the forums
<capcom> is anybody in here using thunderbird and knows what means the message "connection rate limit exceeded" ?
<verve> there's a kinetdrc file
<verve> 'cept i dunno the syntax for adding stuff
<verve> it's not like regular inetd.conf
<verve> [ListenerConfig] 
<verve> enabled_expiration_krfb=2935093,2,28,0,0,0
<verve> enabled_expiration_krfb_httpd=2935093,2,28,0,0,0
<verve> enabled_krfb=false
<verve> enabled_krfb_httpd=false
<faked_> well obviously, but i didn't wanna use kubuntu in the first place, friend just said it'd be better to learn linux then switch to something else
<verve> and there's nothing on google about it
<verve> and no manpage
<verve> boo
<[Ag0ny] > jhutchins_wk, got it working
<[Ag0ny] > thx for pointing me in the right direction
<jhutchins_wk> [Ag0ny] : Excelent, what helped?  That second forum link?
<briancann> what is used in kde for "gksudo" or is it the same??
<faked_> guess i'll figrue this out later
<mervteck> hey everyone
<soulrider> hi mervteck
<fdoving> briancann: kdesu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-72-42-14.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@84-73-112-218.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@84-72-44-17.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*=JavaUser@84-73-114-251.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by fdoving
<redrgb> msg nickserv set hide email on
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<blindside> lol
<blindside> u forgot the slash mate
<redrgb> i know copy didnt select it fully
<underdog5004> lol
<jhutchins_wk> briancann: kdesu
<tapas> does feisty have its own channel?
<devilsadvocate> tapas, on ubuntu it does
<devilsadvocate> it must here as well
<devilsadvocate> #kubuntu+1 maybe
<devilsadvocate> or #kubuntu-devel
<fdoving> tapas: #ubuntu+1 is more feisty-oriented. but also more ubuntu oriented, kubuntu things can go in here.
<tapas> devilsadvocate: that wasn't it
<tapas> ah, just wondering wehen kde 3.5.6 is up?
<tapas> so this annoyig beryl-kde desktop pager bug is fixe d:)
<scooter> hi i have ubuntu and i need to learn how to change the permissions for a new external hard drive can anyone help
<bubu1uk> scooter: do u have it as /media/something?
<scooter> yes
<bubu1uk> what permissions u want to add?
<bubu1uk> scooter: man chmod
<scooter> the write read
<scooter> how do i do that man chmod
<scooter> ??/
<bubu1uk> scooter: sudo chmod 755 /media/something
<bubu1uk> in console
<scooter> ok hold on
<underdog5004> or sudo chmod 775 /media/something
<jhutchins_wk> scooter: Alt-F2, enter # chmod, or at the console enter "man chmod" for documentation on the chmod command.
<scooter> thanks
<scooter> chmod: missing operand after `775/media/usbdisk'
<scooter> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<scooter> that is the answer i get
<underdog5004> you didn't do a space
<bubu1uk> between 775 and /
<underdog5004> lol
<scooter> thanks
<underdog5004> np
<scooter> i think thats got it now
<bubu1uk> lol. sudo upgrade, upgrade: command not found. where is apt-get then. :)
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> very nice, my first kubuntu install
<andygraybeal> thank yuo persons
<lordhaart> is there a kubuntu probram called something like xtrem?
<jfroebe> Konsole
<bubu1uk> xterm u mean/
<bubu1uk> ?
<lordhaart> xterm ye
<bubu1uk> yes above lol
<lordhaart> and how do i open it?
<scooter> then again maybe not its not letting me write to the disk saying i dont have permission to do so
<elyon225> Could someone help me with my ATI drivers?  I followed the advice from the wiki, and even manually changed drivers to fglrx, radeon, and ati... but nothing is working.  I can't get direct rendering working and fglrxinfo is always showing either Tungsten or Mesa for the vendor...
<bubu1uk> system>konsole
<scooter> and its a 3 gig hard drive
<jhutchins_wk> bubu1uk: it's sudo apt-get upgrade.
<lordhaart> there is a way to open it from the command promt that lets me run it as root
<slyfox> What can I use in Kubuntu for photos ? Something Like Picasa ?
<bubu1uk> lol. know. forgoten to type it. fingers too fast, faster then mind. :)
<bubu1uk> digikam
<lordhaart> i write "aword xterm"
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<lordhaart> just dont rememeber what word :(
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo | lordhaart
<ubotu> lordhaart: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<slyfox> Thank you, I will give digikam a go
<lordhaart> ah, that worked aswell
<lordhaart> wasnt what i used before but :p
<bubu1uk> elyon225: i think there is howto on www.ubuntuguide.org for ATI
<elyon225> bubu1uk: I followed that twice already... didn't work.
<elyon225> bubu1uk: The thing is, when I first installed Kubuntu, it setup the drivers automatically and they worked great.  But I was stupid and tried to update them.
<bubu1uk> elyon225: dunno then, never used ati drivers
<yuriy> wow there's a minesweeper game built into aptitude
<SpYmAn> Hi, How can I make my window be transparent like toobar?
<elyon225> SpYmAn: You need a Composite Manager such as Beryl or Compiz.
<elyon225> !beryl | SpYmAn
<ubotu> SpYmAn: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntu_> not true
<elyon225> ubuntu_: But I could be wrong? lol
<elyon225> oh wow
<ubuntu_> SpYmAn: right click on the pannel and then you can set transparency
<yuriy> what's toobar and what's its transparency like
<SpYmAn> thx
<ubuntu_> toolbar, pannel
<elyon225> SpYmAn: Try right-clicking on a window's Titlebar and select "Configure Window Behavior"
<slyfox> Ok for those who know how to use Digikam, is there a way to add photo folders withou importing? I have them somewhere else, how do I make Digikam index them instead of importing ?
<casey__> Can anyone recomend a C++ compiler similiar to one of the "unnamed ones" visual platforms for KDE?
<yuriy> oh a typo lol
<jhutchins_wk> yeah, kde does transparency just fine.
<LjL> !kdevelop | casey__
<LjL> though it's not a compiler but an IDE
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<scooter> this isnt going well lol i have gotten a message saying that it is changing the permissions but it still wont let me write to the hard drive
<casey__> Sounds great, thanks!
<bubu1uk> scooter: what u get after 'ls -l /media'?
<scooter> can anyone help
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: Well, I can't test it because I screwed up my ATI drivers and can't fix them.
<scooter> changing permissions of `/media/usbdisk': Read-only file system
<scooter> thats all it comes up with
<bubu1uk> scooter: did u do sudo?
<scooter> yes
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: I dunno, un-do what you did, then install the stock drivers with apt-get.
<yuriy> ubuntu_, jhutchins_wk, SpYmAn: afaik, only the panel and konsole can do pseudo-transparency, if you want transparency for other windows, you need compositing
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: How do you UNDO something?  I never understood that.
<scooter>  sudo chmod 775 /media/usbdisk
<bubu1uk> scooter: what kind of external drive is it? what file system
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: Ctrl-Z doesn't work ;)
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: Go through the steps you performed and reverse them.
<jhutchins_wk> If you did mkdir ati, do rm -r ati.
<ubuntu_> yuriy: i know *is a beryl user*
<scooter> its a fat 32 files system but im not sure what brand or anything my husband put it on for me last night
<jhutchins_wk> If you ran a script, read the script, find out what it did, and fix that.
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: Shoot, I don't remember...
<jhutchins_wk> Take better notes next time.
<jhutchins_wk> Did you follow a howto?
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: And reversing a script would likely screw everything up worse.
<slow-motion> n8
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<slyfox> Anyone ? Help with digikam? Or maybe some other application
<roniez> How can i set my wifi card manully in console? to use a specific wifi access point?
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: I have tried a few different methods.  Using the official ATI installer, following HowTos
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: Restore your backups.  You did make backups before installing untested drivers, right?
<scooter> could i try formatting it to this pc and then maybe it would work
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: Of course not.... uhm... no?
<bubu1uk> scooter: that error (read only file system) u get after chmod command?
<scooter> yes
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: I wasn't aware that they were untested, first of all.  And I wouldn't have any clue WHAT to backup anyway.
<yuriy> slyfox: i'm not sure what the distinction is you're making between importing and whatever it is that you want it to do
<bubu1uk> scooter: umount it and mount again.
<bubu1uk> also check /etc/fstab
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: You hadn't tested them.
<scooter> ok hang on
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: Well, you could start with everything.
<HymnToLife> if the filesystem is read-only, chmod won't help you writingf to it
<HymnToLife> writing*
<slyfox> yuriy: importing means that it starts to copy all files from one folder to another, I jsut want it to index the files I already have
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: Or you could look at the files that you're changing like xorg.conf and modprobe.conf, and back those up.
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: How about if I reinstalled Kubuntu?  I have a seperate /home partition... what kinds of things would I lose if I did that?
<HymnToLife> elyon225, everything but your personnall files and settings
<bubu1uk> elyon225: nothing. if u didnt setup anything extra, like server
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: You'd loose some customizations, and whatever software you've installed/uninstalled.
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: But it wouldn't overwrite anything in the /home folders, right?
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: Probably your best bet if you really want to go back.
<yuriy> slyfox: you want it to use multiple directories for your album library?
<scooter> Error while copying to "/media/usbdisk". this is the error i get when trying to write to the disk
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: I have heard that it really wants to format the partition, which means that unless /home is a seperate partition...
<bubu1uk> elyon225: if u setup installation right, then home will stay unchanged.
<scooter> You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: You can back up /home.
<elyon225> For example, all the settings I have for KDE, amarok, kopete, etc... would remain intact, right?
<yuriy> slyfox: what i mean is, in digikam's settings, you can set the Album LIbrary Path, and that's where it expects all your pictures to be
<HymnToLife> yes
<yelonek> what does red plug next to directory mean in Konq ?
<jhutchins_wk> elyon225: That' all in .kde - which you could also back up.
<elyon225> ok
<bubu1uk> scooter: check /etc/fstab if u have line bout /media/usbdisk
<scooter> i unmounted and remounted it and the error still comes up
<slyfox> yuriy: no, I have folders somewhere on the hard drive, I want digikam to access this folder and index it. Like Picasa would or ACEEDEsee
<bubu1uk> slyfox: u can try picasa for linux, but that's not that good as windows version.
<yuriy> slyfox: as far as i can tell, digikam only lets you use one folder for all your albums
<scooter> it says permission denied
<elyon225> jhutchins_wk: Well, let me try this first... do you know the package name for the stock ATI drivers?
<dawn_> ok I have a question
<bubu1uk> sudo cat /etc/fstab
<dawn_> while trying to mount an external drive
<dawn_> it shows files from a previous drive
<bubu1uk> scooter: ^
<dawn_> whats up with that?
<dawn_> this is over USB I may add
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: The previous drive wasn not properly unmounted, and the file list is cached.
<dawn_> ahhh
<dawn_> that makes sense
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: Unmount the drive manually, possibly issue the "sync" command, then mount the new one.
<scooter> none about /media/usbdisk
<dawn_> whats the cmd??
<jhutchins_wk> You can do a manual "sync" before unmounting, but umount /dev/whatever _shoud_ sync before unmounting.
<bubu1uk> scooter: sudo mount
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: So you'd probably want to disconnect the new drive first, then make sure it's not seeing it as mounted, to avoid writing the old directory to the new drive.
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: I have actually succeeded in removing new media, replacing the old media, unmounting properly, and getting changes that weren't saved to the old media saved.
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: mount/umount require root (sudo).
<scooter>  this is what i get /dev/sdd1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<bubu1uk> scooter: u got ntfs filesystem,
<dawn_> umount: /media/NAS_Disk-1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<bubu1uk> that's why
<dawn_> umount: /media/NAS_Disk-1: not found
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<scooter> ok how can i change that by formatting it?????
<dawn_> NAS was from a week ago
<bubu1uk> scooter: yes, changing it to different filesystem. is that usb goin to be used with windows as well?
<blindside> how do i make konqueror scroll with th emiddle button?
<scooter> no not now
<blindside> i can do it with firefox easy
<bubu1uk> scooter: u can change it to fat32, that will be readable by windows and linux. also remember, that fat32 doesnt support files bigger than 4 GB
<bluechip_> can someone please link me to a pre compiled C compiler ?>
<scooter> ok thank you so very much for helping me out
<scooter> wait a sec lol where do i go to format
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: Ok, just "mount" will show you what is mounted.
<christiane> Hello. I installed Kubuntu Edgy 6.10. How do I enter Unicode chars that are not on my keyboard (like      )?
<jhutchins_wk> bluechip_: I think sudo apt-get g++ will do ya.
<bubu1uk> scooter: u also need to change filesystem, so fdisk or qparted? not sure
<jhutchins_wk> er, apt-get install....
<jhutchins_wk> bubu1uk: fdisk
<scooter> ok but where do i go to begin doing these things
<jhutchins_wk> scooter: fat32 is the most versitile if you need windows compatibility.
<Tido> this isn't really a specific kubuntu question, but on a linux box how can I see what kind of bandwidth it's moving?
<jhutchins_wk> scooter: console, sudo (possibly -i)
<christiane> Tido: I like iftop
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<scooter> ok it does need to be able to read windows too just in case becuase my hubby still uses windows
<jhutchins_wk> scooter: Then make it vfat
<blindside> how do i make konqueror scroll with th emiddle button?
<jhutchins_wk> sorry, not fat32 but vfat
<dawn_> ok running along gives me a huge list of things
<jhutchins_wk> blindside: wheelmouse?
<dawn_> .../dev/sda1 being one
<christiane> !unicode | christiane
<ubotu> unicode: display unicode character properties. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<scooter> i put in sudo -i and this is what i get
<scooter> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<scooter> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<blindside> no when i click the middle
<jjk> hi, my kubuntu 6.10 networks settings doesn't show any wlan card (although lspci shows 2 of them)
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: You can umount by specifying either the mount point or the device, so umount /dev/sda1 shoudl work.
<christiane> jjk: Which chipset?
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo | scooter
<ubotu> scooter: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dawn_> umount: /: device is busy
<dawn_> dawn@dawn-desktop:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: fuser /dev/sda1
<dawn_> busy??
<jjk> one is broadcom bcm4310, another is buffalo airstation IPN2220
<jaka> all kubuntu users?
<jhutchins_wk> Something thinks it has the device open.
<dawn_> fuser command shows nothing
<jhutchins_wk> Rats.
<christiane> jjk: You can try to load the kernel module bcm43xx and watch output of dmesg. Maybe you need to install the firmware.
<jhutchins_wk> dawn_: You've closed any windows that were showing the drive, right?
<dawn_> yep
<jhutchins_wk> do ps ax | grep sda1, and ps ax | grep <whatever that device name was>
<dawn_> brb..
<dawn_> gimmie 15-20 mins
<dawn_> thx for help
<jhutchins_wk> k, I'll probably be gone, but good luck, You can always just reboot.
<jhutchins_wk> Actually, I'm already late.
<dawn_> hmmmmmmm
<dawn_> ok
<dawn_> cyas
<scooter> i cant seem to get this formattend
<slyfox> Why is it that often when I choose Adept from K menu it says Application Loading but it never loads, I have to do it again. ?
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<christiane> jjk: There's a pkg bcm43xx-fwcutter that does load the firmware from a script.
<Zapt> hi
<Zapt> i'm looking for somebody with good konsole knowledge
<slyfox> KDE 3.5.6 is out, will Kubuntu auto update to it ?
<christiane> Zapt: konsole is an X terminal emulator for KDE ;-)
<Zapt> i know
<Zapt> that's why
<LjL> slyfox: no
<slyfox> LjL: why not ?
<dima2001> ubuntu holds the version and patches it
<mikejanssen> hmm
<LjL> slyfox: because a given Ubuntu release doesn't get updates except for security fixes and fixes to serious bugs
<dima2001> usually
<mikejanssen> quicky...how do i upgrade 3.5.5 to 3.56?
<mikejanssen> = X
<LjL> mikejanssen: www.kubuntu.org
<mikejanssen> i know
<mikejanssen> but how to install
<Zapt> I have this problem: When I start a program with sudo in the konsole it doesn't find the Xserver
<slyfox> LjL: Is it easy to update kde manually ?
<dima2001> ./configure && make && make install :)
<mikejanssen> - used ubuntu for almost a week now...
<LjL> slyfox: doesn't have to be done *manually*, you still have a repository
<LjL> www.kubuntu.org <- i say it again ;)
<lordhaart> anyone know of a killer guide to configure my mx500 for windows?
<lordhaart> omg
<lordhaart> linux*
<slyfox> LjL: I have a problem with Kubuntu, when I choose Adept for example it says loading application and it nver loads. I have to do it like 2 or 3 times some times to laod it. Now for example I am clicking on the link you gave me and it says furefox laoding and it never opens ?
<Zapt> is anybody using yakuake with kubuntu edgy?
<dope> when i talk to my friend through skype he said he can hear any sounds i have playing on my computer
<Zapt> @dope: nice feature ;)
<Zapt> that's normal
<dope> no it's bad cause i want to watch porn while i talk to him
<tsdgeos> dope: probably your microphone gets the sound from the the ambient ?
<dope> i have headphones on
<LjL> slyfox, uhm can you load firefox normally?
<dima2001> slyfox: try to start them from a terminal and see if there is any error output
<dope> anyone
<dope> i know there's gotta be some setting
<slyfox> it loaded now, for firefox specifically I looked in KsysGuard and there was some isntance of firefox running, that is why there was a problem
<slyfox> No idea why this happens for Adpet
<slyfox> Let me see
<slyfox>  dima2001It does open, but this is what is going on in the Terminal
<slyfox> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<slyfox>   Major opcode:  148
<slyfox>   Minor opcode:  3
<slyfox>   Resource id:  0x0
<slyfox> Failed to open device
<dante> y'a t'il un francais qui pourrait m'aider ici?
<slyfox> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<dope> when i talk to my friend through skype he said he can hear any sounds i have playing on my computer
<slyfox>   Major opcode:  148
<slyfox>   Minor opcode:  3
<slyfox>   Resource id:  0x0
<slyfox> Failed to open device
<slyfox> adept_manager: ERROR: Communication problem with adept_manager, it probably crashed.
<dante> y'a pas de francais ici?
<dima2001> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dante> merci
<slyfox> LjL: any comments on the above
<slyfox> dima2001:  any comments on the above  ?
<dima2001> hmm, slyfox
<dima2001> i was right now looking through my ps aux for adept
<LjL> slyfox: erm... yes.
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dima2001> thought there was some daemon running, but there is nothing but _notifier
<LjL> slyfox: but, those errors are normal. up to the "communication problem"
<scooter> can anyone please tell me how to format a drive in edgy
<slyfox> LjL: let me try to start digikam
<dima2001> scooter: the mkfs utility
<dima2001> e.g. mkfs.ext3
<scooter> where is that
<dima2001> (console application)
<scooter> thanks
<dima2001> slyfox: what command did you execute?
<dima2001> just adept_manager?
<dope> when i talk to my friend through skype he said he can hear any sounds i have playing on my computer
<dima2001> or _installer?
<jarn> Konqueror loads at startup, but all the pages in it at startup give the error "The process for the <webpage url> protocol died unexpectedly.".
<slyfox> dima2001: adept_manager
<slyfox> dima2001: well "sudo adept_manager"
<dima2001> hmm, moment, ill look in the sources where it happens, maybe it will help :)
<scooter> ok now im really confused
<slyfox> LjL: for KDE 3.5.6 ? "These packages are not well supported, security and other updates may not be applied promptly."        Does this mean I should not install it ?
<dima2001> scooter: what do you want to format?
<scooter> a usb hard drive
<LjL> slyfox: it means what it says ;)
<scooter> external
<dima2001> scooter: what filesystem?
<scooter> nfts right now
<slyfox> LjL: How do I see which KDE version I have?
<scooter> thats why i want to format
<Zapt> what's better kxdocker or kooldock?
<dima2001> no, what filesystem do you want to pack on it? :)
<slyfox> Zapt: kicker worked best for me
<scooter> oh im using it for more storage with ubuntu
<LjL> slyfox: Help / About KDE, in any KDE program
<Zapt> slyfox: kicker is just the normal thing isn't it?
<Zapt> the standardized kde dashboard
<slyfox> LjL: got it. The only problem with kde 3.5.6 is that I do not see a changelog on their site
<Zapt> I
<Zapt> I'm looking for a MAC Style dashboard
<LjL> slyfox: they do have one, hunt around a bit in www.kde.org
<Zapt> that also is stable
<scooter> can you help
<slyfox> Zapt: yeah. I wanted to isntall something like you, a day ago but found that kicker works best
<LjL> slyfox: !info sun-java5-bin dapper
<dima2001> then it is probably a SCSI drive, you have to find out what device node that is (/dev/sXXX), unmount it (you can do that from KDE) and sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sXXX
<LjL> err wrong paste sorry
<LjL> slyfox: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<dima2001> but be careful not to format the wrong drive
<dima2001> :)
<Zapt> that's what i found out last summer when I was looking for it
<Zapt> i thought maybe there are updates now
<slyfox> Zapt: what for ? Kicker does all that, and learn to use Katapult !
<dima2001> scooter: there is probably an easier way, if i remember correctly, there should be a format utility in your kde menu, but I don't know it :)
<Zapt> i am using katapult but it's just for the looks
<fribuntu> Hi all.
<slyfox> Zapt: I think the one that worked ok was smoothdocks or soemthing
<fribuntu> I just downloaded the DVD image for Kubuntu. When I try to burn it using k3b, I get a "Not an ISO9660 Image" warning. Uding "file" on the file just tells me, it is "data".
<dima2001> slyfox: my magic ball tells nothing right now, still looking :)
<scooter> i dont know how to get into the kde i never use it
<Zapt> slyfox: what do you mean by "worked  ok"
<Zapt> that didn't crash or smth?
<dima2001> scooter: what do you use then?
<scooter> gnome
<fribuntu> It is the i386 image found under http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/. Unfortunately there are no md5 sums to check file integrity
<dima2001> hmm, wait a moment, you can easily repartition and reformat it with for example qtparted
<dima2001> there is a gnome/gtk equivalent, too, I don't remember its name though
<fribuntu> no wait. I must have been blind!
<fribuntu> there are md5. Hang on, I am going to verify that.
<scooter> darn
<HymnToLife> dima2001, gparted
<slyfox> Zapt: Yeah, it worked ok, but occassional glitches when I wanted to change the position
<scooter> how do i get into it in the konsole???
<dima2001> yeah
<scooter> ok hankg on
<scooter> hang
<HymnToLife> scooter, Alt+F2 > konsole
<scooter> file could not be found WHY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<HymnToLife> which file ?
<scooter> gparted
<dima2001> scooter: apt-get install gparted
<soulrider> maybe its not installed....
<dima2001> or do that from synaptic
<mikejanssen> hmm, now do i make the multimedia keys on my keyboard work...volume wont work
<mikejanssen> booo
<slyfox> I still don't get it  - Can someone please explain this to me, I am a noob: "These packages are not well supported, security and other updates may not be applied promptly."
<mikejanssen> works in gde...just not kde...BORING
<soulrider> hi TheGateKeeper
<slyfox> Does this mean it is not really recommended to isntall this as I will not get security updates?
<soulrider> no slyfox
<TheGateKeeper> hi soulrider
<soulrider> it means that
<soulrider> well, if you ahva  problem with them
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> they dont work or something
<fribuntu> Damnit! The md5 sum is not correct. So the 4 GB of data are corrupt and I have to download again :(
<soulrider> they wont really help you
<soulrider> at least thats what i understand
<soulrider> fribuntu: bummer
<slyfox> soulrider: and if I have 3.5.5 they will ?
<dima2001> slyfox: that means that Launchpad doesn't guarantee support for it.
<scooter> working on installing it now
<soulrider> slyfox: sont know really, but it doesnt really matter
<dima2001> slyfox: in 96% of the cases not a problem :)
<slyfox> dima2001: so you personally will not update ?
<soulrider> its like every software you install on windows, unsuported
<slyfox> soulrider: will you install this update ?
<soulrider> i would install ANY updates
<soulrider> you can trust the stuff in the repos
<scooter> its in now what
<scooter> lol
<soulrider> and if you ever have a problem, IRC is there for you
<slyfox> soulrider: so 3.5.6 - will you get this specific one ?
<soulrider> scooter: type gparted in a console or look it up on the menu
<slyfox> soulrider: what if I have a problem with irc ? :-)
<soulrider> theres a new KDE out ? =/
<dima2001> slyfox: no, it is just that the updates might not be addresses as fast as in the main repository (that's not the case, though)
<soulrider> slyfox: i hughly doubt youll ahve a problem with irc
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, what is the problem?
<soulrider> in over half a year of using ubuntu i never had any problems
<soulrider> except for some really dumb mistakes i made and broke my comp lol
<slyfox> TheGateKeeper: Not really a problem, I am jsut a noob being curious if I should update to KDE 3..5.6 or not ?
<HymnToLife> KDE 3.5.6 ?
<scooter> is it GNOME partition editor
<soulrider> slyfox: i would update
<slyfox> soulrider: are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<soulrider> but i dont think 3.5.6 is out =/
<soulrider> kubuntu
<dima2001> I already managed to do an rm -rf /home/user/a_folder /* :)
<slyfox> soulrider: it is
<dima2001> CTRL-C was fast though *phew*
<soulrider> oh yes
<slyfox> soulrider: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<soulrider> im reading in the kde page
<HymnToLife> soulrider, yep, actually it is
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, well in gentoo it's hard masked so for the time being I would stick with what you already have
<slyfox> soulrider: it looks cool - bugs fixes
<soulrider> allright, im gonna update right now
<Flying_Eagle> im burning for feisty
<HymnToLife> yeah, I'm up to 10 hours of compiling :D
<slyfox> TheGateKeeper: hard masked? Sorry for my noobiness, but no idea what this is. Gentoo? I have Kubuntu... ?
<dima2001> gentoo should provide kde-binaries soon, though :)
<Flying_Eagle> am still on dapper and too lazy to upgrade to edgy before feisty is released
<HymnToLife> dima2001, I'm not running Gentoo
<soulrider> slyfox: gentoo is another distro
<slyfox> What do you guys think about PCLinuxOS ? It is now #1, wow it did beat Ubuntu ...
<slyfox> soulrider: yeah, so for gentoo it may be a problem, but for Kubuntu it looks finr
<HymnToLife> because it's name is cheesier
<dima2001> HymnToLife: me either, but I used to :)
<slyfox> soulrider: it is just that reading "These packages are not well supported, security and other updates may not be applied promptly."  makes me think that once I install this, I will not get security updates.. ?
<soulrider> slyfox: i believe the problem with gentoo is that they give you the  source, and not a compiled copy like ubuntu, so you have to compile it youself... which takes time
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, hard masked mean that the dev have masked in such a way that you have to go 'out of your way' to install it. most distro's have stable, testing (which I am running on gentoo) and development. Strickly speaking 3.5.6 is still in development
<HymnToLife> slyfox, yes you will, just maybe not for KDE stuff
<HymnToLife> which rarely gets security updates anyway
<Flying_Eagle> slyfox, where did you read this? that pclinuxos is no1?
<slyfox> Flying_Eagle: Distro Watch.com ?
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, if a package is still in development, more likely to have bugs, more like to have 'show stopper' bugs
<dima2001> slyfox: don't worry, it is a message for enterprises. It just means that Canonical's support and guarantees don't apply to these packages. Most of the packages have an active maintainer and he makes sure that they stay up-to-date :)
<slyfox> HymnToLife: so stay with 3.5.5 ?
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, that is what I would do
<weedar> What program would I use to convert an xvid video clip to divx?
<HymnToLife> weedar, avidemux
<magnus_> hey, im totally new to linux, and i dont get my java complier to work, can someone help me
<HymnToLife> divx ftl.
<soulrider> slyfox: just update :P
<weedar> HymnToLife: ftl?
<Alumin> if it's already in xvid why would you want to transcode it?
<slyfox> weedar: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/12786
<dima2001> magnus_: do you have gcj/sun-jdk installed?
<soulrider> slyfox: look at dima2001's expanation
<weedar> Alumin: my dvd-recorder doesn't support xvid
<magnus_> yes got jdk1.5.0_10
<Alumin> bummer
<slyfox> Ok, dima2001 and soulrider  are you updating to 3.5.6 ?!
<soulrider> magnus_: install the package: sun-java5-jdk
<Alumin> you're gonna lose quality doing the transcode, but I guess you're stuck with it
<soulrider> i am slyfox, its downlaoding right now
<HymnToLife> in such a case, I'd rather get a new one than use divx
<Alumin> I'd use mencoder for the conversion, just to throw another one out there
<dima2001> slyfox: nope, I just upgraded to feisty and it was enough of adventure today :)
<weedar> HymnToLife: If I had the money to throw away, sure..but the dvd-recorder cost a bit :)
<soulrider> lol dima2001
<slyfox> dima2001: ?! it is not even out ?!
<Alumin> haven't really played with avidemux
<soulrider> slyfox: it is, but its beta
<dima2001> herd-2 beta
<slyfox> dima2001: Feisty Kubuntu ? or ubuntu
<soulrider> you can install it but it might crash
<dima2001> kubuntu
<Tido> is everyone upgrading to 3.5.6 or is it considered not stable?
<phobiac> I'm having an issue compiling the Cedega CVS sources. I'm running the script found at this guide: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<HymnToLife> Avidemux is really nice, I don't know how well it handles divx though
<dima2001> looks like they fixed most of russian translations :)
<soulrider> im gonna go have dinner, bbl
<HymnToLife> I only use Free Formats
<slyfox> dima2001: so for me, a noob. If you were me, would you update to 3.5.6 ?
<phobiac> Here's a pastebin of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2915/
<dima2001> slyfox: don't do that
<slyfox> dima2001: pochemu net ?
<dima2001> in short time there will be debian packages
<dima2001> you will be able to install them easily
<dima2001> right now it isn't easy
<HymnToLife> what does DEbian have to do with anything ?
<slyfox> dima2001: but there is alreay a debian package !
<dima2001> magnus_: you have to setup your $PATH variable
<slyfox> dima2001:  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<dima2001> oh :)
<dima2001> slyfox: wait a few days until others check the stability
<slyfox> dima2001: there is number of them
<dima2001> (:
<dima2001> magnus_: basically: where is your java installed?
<blindside> hey how to make konqueror scrolwith middle button?
<blindside> when i click it
<ourweedone> is the 3.5.6 kubuntu complete with all files so it's safe to update today?
<blindside> also to close tabs
<blindside> eg firefox
<dima2001> I think you did it manually, therefore it should be somewhere in /opt, yes?
<slyfox> ourweedone: you mean there is a Kubuntu full .iso file with KDE 3.5.6 ?
<magnus_> its install on magnus@magnus-laptop:/usr/local$
<dima2001> slyfox: I would suggest you to do what every company does, but on smaller extent (they wait a few months) - just wait a bit, you have plenty of time to upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> slyfox, why do you want 3.5.6, what does it have that you feel compelled to upgrade?
<ourweedone> slyfox, no for those updating is the reposutory complete, very often there's messages on reposutorys saying files still are yet to add
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, bug fixes :p
<dima2001> magnus_: and what's the problem starting javac? is javac just an unavailable command?
<dima2001> or are there any other problems?
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, what specific is giving you problems?
<phobiac> I'm having an issue compiling the Cedega CVS sources. I'm running the script found at this guide: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS And  Here's a pastebin of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2915/
<phobiac> ^repost
<scooter> thank you so much dima for helping me out it worked
<magnus_> i get this when typing javac: bash: javac: command not found
<slyfox> TheGateKeeper: no idea, I am addicted to being up to date :-)
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, don't try this on me, I'm definitely upgrading :p
<dima2001> :)
<slyfox> HymnToLife: so you are updating, right ?
<ourweedone> when we add 3.5.6 reposutory to source file do we remove the old 3.5.5 reposutory line from source file?
<slyfox> But Bugfixes are usually a good idea ?!
<slyfox> ourweedone: good question
<ourweedone> slyfox, hoping for good answer ^^
<HymnToLife> no
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, that isn't an answer lol
<HymnToLife> the KDE 3.5.5 packages are in the main UBuntu repo
<HymnToLife> so you certainly don't want to remove it
<magnus_> so what do you think i should do dima
<dima2001> magnus_: so, it is basically unset paths, it is quite easy to fix. You have to add a line to an invisible file in your home folder. First you have to find the absolute path to your javac.
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, didn't it happen to you that for some reason, your hidden Kicker won't show up when your pointer touches the screen's bottom
<slyfox> I will resintall Kubuntu completely and update it to 6.10 I think I am ready to get rid of windows. Nothing that I need there.
<HymnToLife> so ou have to manually minimize all your windows and reconfigure the panel hiding
<HymnToLife> you*
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, i have kubuntu 355 reposutory added to my sources list too so i leave that in and add 356? so then i have kde 355 in ubuntu reposutory and kde 355 kubuntu reposutory and kde 356 reposutory so that is 2 variations of kde 355 repoustory and 1 356!
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, nope still using 3.5.2 on kubuntu
<HymnToLife> ourweedone, running Dapper ?
<dima2001> e.g. if it was my machine, it would be /opt/jdk6/bin/ . So, I have to add the following line to the file ~/.bashrc   :  export PATH=$PATH:/opt/jdk6/bin
<slyfox> Does anyone know how to make it so that when I download a file in Firefox, open and open containing flder actualyl works ?!
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, yep
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, Edgy !
<dima2001> just substitute the /opt/jdk6/bin path by your own, on the next konsole restart it should be available
<HymnToLife> ourweedone, you shouldn't have a 3.5.5 repo for Edgy
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, so how many lines for kde do i need in sources file??
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, yes kubuntu has a 355 reposutory for edgy and dapper
<dima2001> additionally I would suggest you to add a second line to the file: export $JAVA_HOME=/opt/jdk6   . Replace /opt/jdk6 with your path again
<HymnToLife> ourweedone, Dapper only, KDE 3.5.5 is in the main Edgy repo
<HymnToLife> !info kdebase edgy
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, also using testing branch of gentoo, 3.5.5 kde apps & e17
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, kubuntu has 355 reposutory with new stuff that ubuntu repusotory doesnt have!
<dima2001> magnus_: an alternative and more "ubuntu" way is to follow the sun java section of the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<HymnToLife> ourweedone, WRONG
<HymnToLife> (sorry)
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, my question be as such now still..... i have ubuntu reposutorys and kubuntu reposutoryes
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, i am not wrong
<HymnToLife> you definitely are
<magnus_> okey, thanks
<dima2001> magnus_: good luck :)
<HymnToLife> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php <= Dapper only
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, no, i see new files on kubuntu reposutory sometimes
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, my eyes do not lie to me
<HymnToLife> mine don't either
<HymnToLife> well, anyway
<HymnToLife> you can jeep the 3.5.5 repo if you want
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, and what do you see when you add edgy for that 355 kubuntu repo?
<HymnToLife> apt will automatically pick the newest verion
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, but you just said it doesnt exist
<skirk_> hello, i have a big problem...i start Ubuntu...I have wait for 2 min but the board dont proceed...after 3 minute I see black window...the error message is:   BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash); /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off.......what I should do?
<TheGateKeeper> rofl
<HymnToLife> keep*
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, kde 355 for edgy does exist at kubuntu you add it and see
<dima2001> are there any kde4 developer snapshots available already in the repos?
* dima2001 wants to start porting kde stuff to kde4 once he is done with his exams.
<firecrotch> okay... since #beryl sucks, I'll ask this here: Window thumbnails are no longer working for me, they worked last night, and I haven't changed anything since then.  Any clue why?
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, i then keep it and add 356 then that would be ok?
<HymnToLife> yes
<Ash-Fox> skirk_, something very bad happened. I would suggest you try booting from a livecd
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, well done
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, adept pick new software so it wont matter if keeping old would it
<skirk_> Ash-Fox, and...?
<skirk_> after i must re-install?
<HymnToLife> yes, that's what I just said :p
<skirk_> : /
<Ash-Fox> skirk_, figure out what went wrong :P
<skirk_> dho! T_T
<Ash-Fox> skirk_, only time that's happened to me was when my harddrive failed.
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, well done
<ourweedone> HymnToLife, we are pleased to be with your help
<juano_> skirk_: before i go, what did you install last time?
<skirk_> mmm
<skirk_> 1 week ago
<skirk_> T_T
<skirk_> I have important files...
<juano_> skirk_: what was the last thing you installed?
<skirk_> emh
<ourweedone> Ash-Fox, you get tape drive and you feel better for backup solutions
<skirk_> sshopen-server i think so...or update....
<juano_> skirk_: does this happen at X level, or is the error happening right at the begining of boot?
<skirk_> begining boot
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, do you have multiple oses?
<skirk_> yes
<skirk_> dual boot
<Ash-Fox> ourweedone, my backup solution is fine. My harddrive failing when i have no money isn't :P
<devilsadvocate> so grub loads?
<skirk_> windows and Ubuntu
<skirk_> yea
<skirk_> grubs load
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, your harddrive is fine
<skirk_> I choose Ubuntu
<skirk_> mmm
<skirk_> I dont think so...
<ourweedone> Ash-Fox, if you have no money how do you pay to power hard drive when it work?
<skirk_> I choose Ubuntu..
<skirk_> .the boot dont proceed...
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, rasiest way to fix it is to reinstall
<skirk_> after 3 min i see black window..
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, boot into windows and backup your files via explore2fs or some such thing
<devilsadvocate> then use the cd to reinstall from scratch
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<skirk_> Do you have another soulution?
<skirk_> yes
<skirk_> recovery mode
<dima2001> probably x-server failing in a funky way?
<slyfox> Did anyone here ever connect cell phone to kde via bluetooth? #kmobiletools - no one is answering there
<dima2001> no
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, sound like you may have messes up some permissions
<devilsadvocate> i agree with dima2001
<dima2001> no, I'm wrong, you would see splashscreen/console output
<skirk_> mmm
<devilsadvocate> slyfox, i remember reading abt something in the forums
<devilsadvocate> dima2001, not necessarily
<slyfox> devilsadvocate: it seems that before I can use it, I need to first figure out how to conenct my cell phone to kde ?
<dima2001> well, it should be either X or framebuffer/usplash etc., I suppose
<devilsadvocate> it would try to output the error onto tty0
<devilsadvocate> its not the usplash, at;east unlikely to be
<skirk_> yes tty
<skirk_> the error is about tty
<skirk_> ash: can't access tty; job control turned off...
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, can you boot into recovery mode and type startx
<devilsadvocate> dima2001, wtf is ash?
<skirk_> no, recovery mode is egual like normal boto
<skirk_> boot*
<skirk_> after 3 min i see black screen with error...
<skirk_> : /
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, recovery mode gives the same error?
<devilsadvocate> then your X is not the problem
<distro-tester> hi all
<skirk_> ja
<dima2001> devilsadvocate: either bash or some other kind of a shell
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, are you on another computer?
<skirk_> yes
<skirk_> now im on Ubuntu on notebook
<surgy> hello
<surgy> !kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1213 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<devilsadvocate> what kernel arguments are you using to boot?
<skirk_> I have my workspace next to me
<distro-tester> how is it going for all?
<devilsadvocate> look in the grub entry
<skirk_> ok
<skirk_> wait
<skirk_> 10 sec
<devilsadvocate> k
<dima2001> iirc you can check it form the boot menu in grub
<dima2001> press e
<tamacracka> Does anyone know about TVU?
<skirk_> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<dima2001> if it isn't a syllable hack :)
<tamacracka> and if there's a similar thing to TVU for Linux and Firefox?
<devilsadvocate> skirk_, type 'e' and then
<skirk_> ok
<skirk_> then?
<devilsadvocate> tell me what follows the root=/dev/hda*
<devilsadvocate> on the 3rd line pbbly
<skirk_> root (hd0,6)
<distro-tester> can any one detail me how u dubble partion xp kubuntu whit his partioner so i write it down and try it?
<devilsadvocate> after that?
<skirk_> ups
<tamacracka> does anyone know if we can watch live TV broadcasts on LInux/Firefox?
<dima2001> the thing after kernel= should be important
<skirk_> wait
<distro-tester> yes whit sopcast tamcracka
<distro-tester> tama*
<distro-tester> can any one detail me how u dubble partion xp kubuntu whit his partioner so i write it down and try it?
<devilsadvocate> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dima2001> mine is e.g. kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-5-generic root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet splash
<distro-tester> im whit xp can i use that stuff devil?
<devilsadvocate> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsadvocate> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Tido> holy, ok so I just added http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main as one of my repos, and wow it says I have a lot of updates to make
<Tido> am I to assume those are kosher, stable updates?
<distro-tester> thanx
<Tido> that's not development stuff right?
<distro-tester> don't speak kosher tido
* dima2001 goes for a smoke (3-4 minutes)
<skirk> devilsadvocate,
<devilsadvocate> yep
<skirk> i have catch with my legs the power on/off cable and I have turn off my notebook :P
<skirk> asd
<devilsadvocate> :)
<skirk> ok
<skirk> the third line
<skirk> initrd  /boot/initrd.img-2,6,17-10-generic
<devilsadvocate> after kernel = linux....
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<devilsadvocate> there is a line saying
<devilsadvocate> kernel = .... ro quiet splash
<devilsadvocate> are those 3 words there?
<chovy> how do i install LAME?
<devilsadvocate> it might start with a long uuid
<skirk> after emh
<devilsadvocate> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !lame | chovy
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<devilsadvocate> chovy, why do you need it?
<chovy> devilsadvocate: to encode an mp3
<skirk> kernel /boot/vmlinux/-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc7 ro quiet splash->
<skirk> what "->"?
<skirk> : /
<devilsadvocate> skirk, THAT MEANS THERE IS MORE
<skirk> asd
<slyfox> Does anyone know how do I connect my cell phone to Kubuntu via bluetooth? I cant find it anywhere
<devilsadvocate> sorry abt caps
<skirk> ok
<skirk> How I see more?
<skirk> ops
<skirk> How can I see more?
<skirk> :D
<devilsadvocate> select the command and press e i believe
<devilsadvocate> then use arrowkeys
<chovy> slyfox: do you have a bluetooth reader?
<skirk> kernel /boot/vmlinux/-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc7 ro quiet splash
<devilsadvocate> look at the instructions on the bottom
<slyfox> chovy: is that an applicaiton I get in Adept ?
<skirk> ok
<skirk> the complete line is
<chovy> slyfox: it's hardware
<devilsadvocate> skirk, edit that line to remove quiet and splash
<skirk> kernel /boot/vmlinux/-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc7 ro quiet splash
<skirk> ok
<devilsadvocate> then press enter
<chovy> slyfox: you have to have an antenna to read it.
<devilsadvocate> then hit b
<skirk> ok
<skirk> now?
<skirk> ok
<slyfox> chovy: Yes, of course !
<devilsadvocate> wait for it to crash
<slyfox> chovy: software wise, what do I use to connect my cell phone ?
<devilsadvocate> :)
<skirk> mmmm
<skirk> block...
<skirk> : /
<soulrider> slyfox: i just updated :)
<devilsadvocate> what text do you see?
<skirk> nothing...
<slyfox> soulrider: how was it? :-)
<soulrider> couldnt ahve been smoother
<distro-tester> can any one follow me to dubble partion xp and kubuntu 6.10?
<slyfox> soulrider: anythig new visually ?
<devilsadvocate> nothing at all?
<soulrider> dont think so
<skirk> the last line is...
<soulrider> brb
<devilsadvocate> did any text flash by?
<skirk> Begin: Waiting for root file system...
<skirk> _
<skirk> : /
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<distro-tester> if u tell me it devil ill write it down im not good to do stuff alone
<Skrot> Hi. Which group does my user need to be in in order to be allowed to use a CD/DVD recorder?
<devilsadvocate> did you try any partitioning or doing anything to this from windows?
<skirk> Skrot, K3b
<chovy> how the heck do i install LAME?
<chovy> i don't see it in adept manager.
<skirk> mmm
<distro-tester> i am on xp now devil
<devilsadvocate> chovy, sudo apt-get search lame
<Skrot> skirk: K3B doesn't find any drives when I run it as my normal users, if I run as sudo it finds it. My normal user is added to the groups "burning" and "cdrom".
<distro-tester> when u ready to follow me i can start
<devilsadvocate> distro-tester, follow the how-to. you'll be fine
<dima2001> Skrot: if you choose the options menu (the prelast), you will find an assistant there to set up your account
<skirk> devilsadvocate, !!!!!!!!
<distro-tester> ok can u give me a link for begginers?
<chovy> devilsadvocate: how do i do it from the adept manager?
<distro-tester> im scared to do mess
<skirk> maybe we find the fucking error
<skirk> :D
<devilsadvocate> skirk, did you try any partitioning or doing anything to this from windows?
<rr72> gethostname() always fails for me
<Skrot> dima2001: Where do I find it?
<devilsadvocate> chovy, no idea. never used it:P
<djburnout> hi all
<skirk> ALERT! /dev/hdc7 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<skirk> :D
<skirk> sad
<rr72> i don't even know what it is run from
<skirk> asd
<distro-tester> hello
<slyfox> Anyone knows how to connect cell phone via bluetooth ?
<Jucato> chovy: you  need to enable multiverse
<devilsadvocate> skirk, your kubuntu partition got wiped
<Jucato> !multiverse | chovy
<ubotu> chovy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<skirk> wiped?
<devilsadvocate> atleast the partition table is messed up
<skirk> so?
<skirk> T_T
<devilsadvocate> did you try doing anything form windows, ?
<devilsadvocate> from*
<skirk> yes
<skirk> on windows
<devilsadvocate> what did you do?
<skirk> is all right
<dima2001> start k3b, look on top. There is file ... edit ... etc and the one before help should contain a sub-point (the prelast again :) ) which will do it for you
<skirk> no
<skirk> emh...
<chovy> apt-get search is not a valid parameter
<devilsadvocate> ok
<dima2001> sorry, I don't have english locale right now
<devilsadvocate> did you try any partitioner recently?
<dima2001> therefore I can jsut guess the menu names :D
<skirk> no
<distro-tester> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<devilsadvocate> skirk, did you try to edit menu.lst
<skirk> no...
<devilsadvocate> how many partitions do you have?
<skirk> swap
<skirk> mmm
<devilsadvocate> totally
<skirk> ah ok
<devilsadvocate> including windows
<skirk> 5 I think...
<devilsadvocate> skirk, your menu.lst is fucked up
<skirk> dho!!!
<devilsadvocate> skirk, do you have any live cd?
<skirk> yes
<skirk> 6.10
<LjL> !language | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<devilsadvocate> boot into it
<devilsadvocate> LjL, sorry
<skirk> ok wait 1 min
<elyon225> Okay, I reinstalled Kubuntu without a problem and everything is working again.  But I'm going to pick up an nVidia GeForce 6200 in a few minutes.  Is there anything I need to know before putting it in?  Do I need to prep the system at all, or should it be recognized automatically?
<swanfl> I need some help wih Amarok
<skirk> devilsadvocate, first I want try to see my HD, beaucose I have strange sens,,,
<skirk> lol
<devilsadvocate> swanfl, ?
<devilsadvocate> skirk, what?
<dima2001> remove the splash and quiet options, the kernel should give the output on boot (you can do that via e in grub)
<dima2001> jk_: go for a sleep :)
<devilsadvocate> dima2001, hds7 failed to respon, and he has only 5 partitions
<devilsadvocate> hda7
<swanfl> MN
<swanfl> er NM
<swanfl> I found it
<swanfl> rather, my wife found it
<dima2001> errm I missed something :) scrolling up ...
<devilsadvocate> skirk, how many hard drives do you have?
<driz> hello. whats the easiest way to get the new firefox 2.0.1
<dima2001> so, hda7 is a totally wrong partition entry?
<devilsadvocate> driz, wait for it to show up in the repos :P
<devilsadvocate> dima2001, i think so. i'm trying to get him int a live cd so we can find out
<driz> ooh...
<dima2001> ah, great idea :)
<dima2001> then fdisk should reveal everything :)
<devilsadvocate> yeah
<devilsadvocate> thats the plan
<kubuntu_noob> can anyone help me get my sound back? i booted up my computer today andnow no sound?!?!? weird no?
<roniez> hm.. for some reason my wireless isnt working anymore bah, where can i set it to connect to a specific wireless directly from boot_
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: smash on konsole and start alsamixer and look if the master and pcm bars are there and if there is M instead of OO under any of them
<skirk> ok I reboot with LiveCD
<sebbar> hi, is it safe to upgrade to kde 3.5.6? any problems?
<devilsadvocate> skirk, open a terminal
<devilsadvocate> konsole
<skirk> wait 2 sec
<skirk> devilsadvocate, I have install a Themes from Gnome-Look site...its possibile there is the cause ?
<devilsadvocate> unlikely
<devilsadvocate> you in the live cd?
<kubuntu_noob> master is cranked, headphone is cranked, pcm cranked, line muted, cd cranked, iec958 is off (what is iec958 anyway?)
<skirk> wait....
<skirk> I think it is block...
<devilsadvocate> skirk, even booting into the live cd?
<mateusz> i need sources.list
<skirk> I try...
<devilsadvocate> skirk, personally i suggest a reinstall if you dont have any important data
<kubuntu_noob> any ideas?
<devilsadvocate> but then thats a typical windows solution
<skirk> yes I have important...
<devilsadvocate> ok
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: try to : killall artsd && sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp     make sure your boxes are not at max. It should give a weird sound if the soundcard is ok
<devilsadvocate> get into a live seeion and then lets see what we can do
<dima2001> you can always cancel with ctrl-c
<devilsadvocate> skirk, do you happen toremember the name of the partition on which you installed kubuntu?
<skirk> emh
<skirk> i have ubuntu : /
<devilsadvocate> ok
<dima2001> devilsadvocate: shouldnt it be in the fstab?
<skirk> asd
<skirk> ok
<dima2001> skirk: it's no difference :)
<skirk> the partition
<skirk> :)
<skirk> ok
<devilsadvocate> dima2001, if we can eventually reach a live session
<devilsadvocate> :|
<dima2001> ah :D
<magnus_> okey, how do i path this to work everywhere?    magnus@magnus-laptop:~/Desktop$ /usr/local/jdk1.5.0_10/bin/javac
<kubuntu_noob> it's true it is now giving me a really weird noise
<Jucato> magnus_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
#kubuntu 2007-01-26
<chovy> still am not finding lame
<chovy> toolame, but that isn't LAME
<skirk> I think to copy my files via ssh from PC to noteboko
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: so, the problem is with the sound system and not with sound card (detection) ...
<Jucato> chovy: did you enable the *correct* multiverse repository?
<skirk> If we can see it...
<magnus_> yeah
<chovy> Jucato: i enabled all of 'em
<kubuntu_noob> right
<Jucato> chovy: no, you have to *add* multiverse. it's not there by default
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: start the control center and check if the sound system is turned on
<devilsadvocate> skirk, why are you not able to boot into the live cd?
<kubuntu_noob> it is
<chovy> how do i add it?
<skirk> I have insert CD in broke CDROM :D
<skirk> lol
<devilsadvocate> skirk, boot into windows then
<skirk> wait
<skirk> 2sec
<devilsadvocate> google for explore2fs
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: and what output device is being used in the devices/equipment tab?
<skirk> ok im on LIVECD
<devilsadvocate> use that to extract your data
<skirk> I open Terminal?
<devilsadvocate> skirk, good
<devilsadvocate> yes
<skirk> ok
<devilsadvocate> open a terminal
<devilsadvocate> type sudo fdisk -l
<devilsadvocate> what do you see?
<ferreteria_> hi
<ferreteria_> i have a problem
<ferreteria_> with mysql
<ferreteria_> can anybody help me?
<dima2001> ferreteria_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ferreteria_> :p
<LTSmash> ok
<kubuntu_noob> advanced linux sound arch.
<devilsadvocate> skirk, how much ram do you have?
<LTSmash> i have a propblem
<distro-tester> devil this is the card i run are there linux drivers for it yet  http://uk.asus.com/search.aspx?searchitem=1&searchkey=7900GS?
<chovy> welp, i don't get it.
<chovy> i added "multiverse" next to each repo, and still not seeing "lame"
<dima2001> hmm, funky
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root estrella xD -p
<LTSmash> Enter password:
<LTSmash> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<LTSmash> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~$
<devilsadvocate> distro-tester, NO ideA
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: don't you have by luck a dual-boot to windows and it is a laptop?
<LTSmash> :p
<devilsadvocate> LTSmash, you put in the wrong password
<kubuntu_noob> it is a laptop but only sinlge boot
<sparr_> I have a number of hard drives that may or may not be defective.  [How]  Can I check them thoroughly from a boot disc prior to installing linux?
<LTSmash> the wrong password?
<distro-tester> can u check devil ?
<skirk> ok I see all my partition
<devilsadvocate> skirk, how many?
<skirk> 5
<dima2001> hmm, then the weirdness with muting soundcards in windows and being unable to unmute it under linux falls away
<LTSmash> devil
<skirk> 5 partition
<LTSmash> devil but i want to make a new pass
<LTSmash> because i put the wrong one
<LTSmash> and i dont know it
<LTSmash> :p
<devilsadvocate> LTSmash,  i dont use mysql much, i dont know
<chovy> sound isn't working on my system.
<skirk> asd
<kubuntu_noob> it's quite strange
<LTSmash> devil, juar
<devilsadvocate> skirk, which of those is ext2 or ext3?
<devilsadvocate> LTSmash, juar?
<LTSmash> anyone that knows about mysql?
<LTSmash> juar
<LTSmash> its like ouch!
<sparr_> i have my new hardware, ready to shut down and put together my new PC.  time to make the most important decision: debian or kubuntu...
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: although kmix is just an alsa frontend, maybe we missed something. start it and look what the mixer shows. I know of no other issue but just muted channels :/
<skirk> I dont know
<soulrider> sparr_: ubuntu IS debian
<skirk> I think so /dev/hda7
<soulrider> just more configured for the not so expert users
<skirk> is ext3
<devilsadvocate> skirk, which of them say Linux?
<devilsadvocate> look at the output carefully
<skirk> /dev/hda7
<jk_> dima2001 1 sec
<skirk> /dev/hda6
<devilsadvocate> both of them?
<skirk> /dev/hdb5
<dima2001> jk_: already woken up? :)
<skirk> stop
<kubuntu_noob> what is IEC958?
<devilsadvocate> skirk, 3 partitions which are Linux?
<skirk> /dev/hda7 ext3
<devilsadvocate> skirk, now which of those are swap?
<skirk> /dev/hda6 swap
<skirk> /dev/hdb5 boot
<dima2001> some kind of weird AC97 channel, I have it at 0%, too
<devilsadvocate> skirk, good
<devilsadvocate> now,
<skirk> ;)
<LTSmash> mmm
<devilsadvocate> sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<LTSmash> do you think taht if i reinstall mysql i may give it a new password?
<sparr_> soulrider: im well aware of that distinction.  doesnt make the choice any different.
<devilsadvocate> sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/ubuntu
<skirk> ok
<sparr_> soulrider: ive used debian for years.  ive tried kubuntu recently and love it because of the excellent out-of-the-box integration
<skirk> perfect
<skirk> now?
<soulrider> sparr_: are you experienced with linux ?
<devilsadvocate> cd /media/ubuntu/grub
<soulrider> yeah sparr_
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> id sy
<soulrider> say*
<devilsadvocate> still with me?
<soulrider> if youre comfortable with debian go for it, but if you dont have time or he patience to configure your system all by hand, i say go for kubuntu
<skirk> permission denied
<skirk> :/
<devilsadvocate> skirk, then use sudo
<LTSmash> so debian isnt easy to configure?
<devilsadvocate> sudo cd /media/ubuntu/grub
<dima2001> kubuntu_noob: hmm, I have to admit, that unfortunately I know of no other hint for you right now. I'm sure it is an issue with alsa, but what it is, I cannot say you right now :/
<skirk> sudo: cd: command not found....
<skirk> lol
<kubuntu_noob> no problem thanks for your help though!
<devilsadvocate> cd /media
<Linux_Galore> kde 3.5.6 is released, wonder if we will see it on the kubuntu repo soon
<dima2001> :)
<soulrider> LTSmash: debian is more expert oriented, or i think id say, ubuntu is more newbie oriented
<devilsadvocate> cd ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> and then ls
<skirk> permission denied
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: im already running it, i think there is a latest-kde-version repo
<LTSmash> well then ill keep my kubuntu
<skirk> ok devilsadvocate
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: aah so if you have the "latest kde"  repo set up it should update. let me look
<skirk> loool
<skirk> this partition
<skirk> is of WINDOWS :DDDD
<skirk> dho!
<skirk> my Share HD...
<soulrider> yes Linux_Galorei think thats what i have
<skirk> X_X
<devilsadvocate> you said it was boot didt you?
<soulrider> eww, windows
<devilsadvocate> skirk, do you have a separate boot partition?
<devilsadvocate> for grub?
<skirk> wait
<sparr_> soulrider: ive been using debian for 2 years solid, off and on before that.  and ive never been able to get it to do some things that kubuntu does automagically, like automount my flash storage devices (and pop up the query window in kde)
<jorge_> que onda
<jorge_> im mexican
<dima2001> good night, #kubuntu
<jorge_> i use kubuntu
<jion> buenas
<jorge_> habemos mexicanos aqui?
<jion> Argentino yo.
<jorge_> mucho gusto
<LTSmash> se
<LTSmash> yo soy mexicano
<jion> igualmente.
<soulrider> hola muchachos, pero acuerdense,
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LTSmash> mmm
<soulrider> sparr_: i say go for kubuntu then
<LTSmash> interesting
<jion> Ok, sorry.
<jorge_> sorry
<skirk> devilsadvocate, ok I have mount right partition
<skirk> now im on /grub
<skirk> :D
<jorge_> in english
<jorge_> hehe
<johey> Is there some nice way to install Kubuntu on a bootable USB stick?
<devilsadvocate> skirk, sudo nano menu.lst
<devilsadvocate> wait
<devilsadvocate> sudo fdisk -l
<pgdown> anyone know how to make audacity not so ugly?
<devilsadvocate> make sure you know the partition that has your ubuntu install
<devilsadvocate> /dev/hd**
<devilsadvocate> then do nano
<skirk> /dev/hda7
<skirk> ok
<skirk> nano
<skirk> then?
<devilsadvocate> not just nano
<devilsadvocate> nano menu.lst
<skirk> yes
<skirk> :D
<devilsadvocate> ok
<skirk> im in
<devilsadvocate> scroll down to your ubuntu entry
<skirk> :P
<skirk> ok
<devilsadvocate> and find the line we edited earlier
<devilsadvocate> what does it say ?
<surgy> hello
<devilsadvocate> tell me the root = ****** and kernel = ******
<skirk> root=/dev/hdc7
<skirk> 2.6.17-10
<devilsadvocate> change the root to /dev/hda7
<skirk> ok
<skirk> save
<skirk> and reboot?
<devilsadvocate> yes
<devilsadvocate> and cross your fingers
<skirk> perfect ^^
<devilsadvocate> :)
<skirk> asd
<skirk> :D
<frojnd> whats the name of openoffice chan
<devilsadvocate> asd?
<frojnd> and no its not openoffice
<skirk> asd = buahahuahuahuauhahuahuahuahuauhauhahuauhahahu
<skirk> ^^
<skirk> Italian Expression :P
<skirk> im italian
<skirk> :D
<Linux_Galore> YAY! 153mb of updates
<Linux_Galore> :-P
<monte48lowes> hello...has anyone had any issues upgrading recently?
<surgy> i have a rather legthy project that i want to try that is probably way to complex for my little noob mind. but the basic out line is as follows: i want to figure out what resources are needed by everquest running through cedega and then i want to only load those resources on boot and not startx and then i want it to start everquest, so that everquest as 100% usage of all my resources with no background apps running. also it
<surgy> whould be nice if in the "log out" prompt if there was an option to log out and back into everquest mode. is this possible? i think it is, if so could someone point me at the first step?
<surgy> sorry for flooding
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: usually if you have update problems its connected to a third part repo
<monte48lowes> ok...
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: just disable the third party repo's if you have any, it "may" fix it
<surgy> monte48lowes: nah i updated this morning no problem at all
<monte48lowes> ok. thanks
<monte48lowes> x-server crashes frequently, just curious if anyone else is having a similar issues
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: do you have beryl ?
<skirk> mmm
<skirk> devilsadvocate, can I offer you a beer? :D
<skirk> lol
<devilsadvocate> you tell me
<monte48lowes> yes
<skirk> Work FIne
<skirk> the problem is fix
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: welcome to the realoty of running beta software
<devilsadvocate> great
<skirk> :D
<Linux_Galore> reality*
<monte48lowes> I did have it installed, it was one of the packages that was upgraded.
* devilsadvocate goes to get some sleep
<surgy> devilsadvocate : can we strike a deal? ill give you a bum's soul if you make my conscious mind linked with my kubuntu.....
<skirk> now i must go in bathroom or i make a disaster!!!
<monte48lowes> I have removed it for now, just to check if that was the issue
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: beryl is still work on progress and crashes are to be expected
<Linux_Galore> in*
<devilsadvocate> surgy, no idea what you mean
<surgy> lol never mind then
<monte48lowes> I understand that...it was working great last night before I did the upgrade
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: yeah but you still have the cvs version of xorg
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: the cvs version of xorg breaks your dependencies
<monte48lowes> 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1
<monte48lowes> 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2
<monte48lowes> sorry, there 7.1.1...is that CVS?
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: look at the gl  stuff
<monte48lowes> ok
<elyon225> Okay, guys... I just bought an nVidia GeForce 6200.  I have a Radeon installed now.  I just wanted to know if there's anything I should do before switching them... will the drivers be installed automatically when I reboot?
<Linux_Galore> monte48lowes: you may have to run  sudo  dpkg  --configure -a  to fix the package system
<monte48lowes> thanks
<dante> Hey, I'm French so sorry for my english. Anyone could give me a source.list update for kubuntu 6.06 because I had done really shit on the mine
<Phlosten> elyon225: I'd change your driver to the generic vesa one and then change to the nv driver once you have rebooted
<elyon225> Phlosten: How do I do that?
<Phlosten> elyon225: are you familiar with the xorg.conf file?
<elyon225> Phlosten: Fairly... I've edited it a lot trying to get my ATi card working :)
<Phlosten> elyon225: just change 'Driver "whatever" ' to 'Driver "vesa" ' and save it
<Phlosten> elyon225: have you got beryl or other 3d stuff going?
<[1] Dani> does anybody know a driver for dell wireless 1450 dual band WLAN mini pci cardf for kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> whats the command to force the install of cached packages, I always forget this one
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: what is the error?
<Linux_Galore> kdm wont go in
<Linux_Galore> I actually know why but it wont effect kdm
<dope> my mute key doesn't do anything
<dope> it says it's muting but i still hear sound
<Linux_Galore> dope  use keytouch to set it up
<dope> where's that
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get install keytouch
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: sudo dpkg --configure -a does it give you errors?
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: yeah, it spits the dummy on kdm
<SkirK_NoteBooK> :D
<SkirK_WorKSpace> :D
<distro-tester> does fedora seem a right wing distro to u ?
<distro-tester> i got this feeling they are a more individualist right wing distro vs ubuntu that's a socialist one
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: dont worry, fixed it, bloody weird deps
<distro-tester> who has this view to about fedora?
<distro-tester> i mean their comunity and rest
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: had to get the gl stuff updated first
<gnomefreak> distro-tester: please join 3kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic for that topic please. this is only a kubuntu support channel
* Linux_Galore actually I down graded it
<distro-tester> ok
<Linux_Galore> bugger, still got the qt3-mt-dev  breakage problem
<eisenbergs> Hi, Where Can I find drivers that will support a nvidia52000 gfx? thanks in advanced
* SkirK_WorKSpace va a ninna...
* SkirK_WorKSpace lol
* SkirK_WorKSpace Go to Sleep
<eisenbergs> uhh?
<distro-tester> ALLAH O AK BAR
* Linux_Galore adds distro tester to the nutball list
<chovy> how do i get alsa to work? i have no sound.
<distro-tester> check out if it's not muted
<juano_> chovy: searched alsa in synaptic?
<Linux_Galore> chovy: ok. doi you have "two" sound cards  ie on board and pci ?
<chovy> no
<Linux_Galore> chovy: try running alsamixer
<chovy> Linux_Galore: what am i looking for?
<Linux_Galore> chovy: muted channels
<chovy> nothign is  muted
<Linux_Galore> chovy: kmix will do a similar job
<Linux_Galore> chovy: open amarok and play something
<slyfox_> .
<slyfox_> If someone can help me with making konqueror work with firefox. I may even uninstall my Windows .
<elyon225> Okay, I installed the card and restarted... everything is  VERY  slow, graphically speaking.  Also, when trying to follow the info on installing nvidia drivers on the website, I can't run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" because it says I don't have the drivers installed (but I have already installed nvidia-glx)
<slyfox_> I want to make open and open containing directory in firefox to be able to work
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  ?? konqueror "is" a browser
<distro-tester> i keep wanting to try to use fedora but 1 won't work whit my video card 2 don't get along whit comunity id say i give up
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: Yes, you know how in Firefox once you downlaod a file it has 2 options: open and open containing directory. These do not work in Kubuntu !
<distro-tester> btw linux Galore a user here was right that fedora comunity is made by very intollerant and arrogant people
<chovy> it's playing but i don't hear anything.
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_ aaah thats not a problem with konqueror,   firefox is actually a gtk app to will default to the gnome file dialog
<Linux_Galore> so*
<Linux_Galore> chovy:  I think something isnt plugged in right
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: so is there a possible fix ?
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: what does gtk stand from ?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  yeah someone made a gtk-kde  thing but you have to manually play with it
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<LjL> slyfox_: the GIMP ToolKit
<elyon225> Okay, I my nvidia card and restarted... everything is  VERY  slow, graphically speaking.  Also, when trying to follow the info on installing nvidia drivers on the website, I can't run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" because it says I don't have the drivers installed (but I have already installed nvidia-glx)
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: "manually play with it" I am scared of this. I am jsut a noob :-)
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  ok, quick lesson,  kde uses the QT tool kit to develop its desktop enviroment,  gnome uses GTK,  firefox also uses gtk so it will use "gtk" based apps for the file dialog stuff
<animimotus> argh, it doesn't work my : tar -cvzf home.tar.gz  ~/.* /media/backupdisk
<Minataku> GTK has a built-in file thingy
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: ok,
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  it one of those annoying things you cant do anything about
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: :-( How do you get around ?
<eisenbergs> alright i need help installing this nvidia driver. it says to sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run  but it wont go...
<Minataku> In short, blame GTK
<animimotus> please, how can I only include all file and directory hided in my tar ?
<Minataku> slyfox_: I hated the new Firefox file dialog at first
<eisenbergs> any idea? * i'm totally new and just tryingto learn basica unix *
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  I use konqueror for file management and use firefox to only browse the web
<Minataku> But once I realized I could set it up to shortcut saving things, I loved it
<slyfox_> Linux_Galore: but you do downlaod files on occassion... no ?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox_:  yes , I just save that to a default directory
<Minataku> Sure, I have to open it up and look if I don't have a shortcut for it, but usually I'm either downloading things with shortcuts or I'm saving a lot of things to once place
<Minataku> I assume you're talking about the GTK2 file selector
<Minataku> It's not that bad, trust me
<Minataku> You'll get used to it and grow to love it
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: its still crap compared to the kde option
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Well, GTK isn't all that great period
<Minataku> Thankfully Firefox overcomes all that
<Minataku> I barely know it's a GTK app because it's just so good
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: should do soemthing evil like port firefox to qt
<Minataku> I know Gentoo has a USE flag to use the old Windows-style GTK1 file selector
<slyfox> Minataku: overcomes all that which is what?
<chovy> thanks Linux_Galore - i didn't have it plugged in :(
<chovy> under my "Settings" menu, all i have is "system log" is that normal?
<Minataku> slyfox: The fact that Firefox is the best damn browser ever makes the fact that it's GTK completely insigificant
<slyfox> is GTK bad?
<juano_> elyon225: you having trouble with nvidia?
<eisenbergs> no thats me..
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: depends how you looks at it, the license on GTK totally goes against the grain for me
<Minataku> slyfox: Nah, it's okay
<juano_> eisenbergs: are you running it as root?
<Minataku> GTK and QT both have their advantages and disadvantages
<Linux_Galore> LGPL = weakens FOSS
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to make it so i can see all files, hidden or not
<juano_> eisenbergs: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<eisenbergs> juano: i tried putting itin root and it didn't go and then i tried running it from tempt folder andnothing
<eisenbergs> Oo sudo
<eisenbergs> let me try again
<juano_> eisenbergs: ;-)
<Minataku> Anyway, I gotta go tweak the SDLMAME 0.111u5 makefile then start up the compile
<chovy> i can't play audio over a smb:// share from another linux box.
<Aurvandill> What is a good "dock" program?
<Aurvandill> kooldock?
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Klicker
<juano_> chovy: mm works for me, you should check your samba configuration
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Kicker I mean
<juano_> chovy: you should check the folder permissions in smb.conf
<Linux_Galore> the gnome guys are always running around saying, look were so good because SuSE (Novell) and Red Hat are using Gnome as the default, they forget to mention the "real" reason is because GTK is LGPL so allows Red Hat and Novell to link "proprietry blobs" to their code were with QT you cant unless you pay for a license foir QT
<Aurvandill> slyfox: Okay.
<Minataku> There we go, all in progress
<slyfox> juano_: where can I read more about permissions? such as fmask=777 ?
<slyfox> Aurvandill: You already have it installed :-)
<chovy> juano_: what am i looking for?
<eisenbergs> juano:  whats the directory to do it from ur desktop?
<juano_> eisenbergs: cd /home/myusername/Desktop/
<eisenbergs> Juano: whats cd do?
<juano_> chovy: you have to go to your /etc/samba/smb.conf in the linux box that has the shared folder, at then of this file you will see an entry for that folder, check the permissions for it
<juano_> eisenbergs: it takes you into the specified dir
<chovy> juano_: i can connect to it, i just can't play audio from it.
<eisenbergs> k
<juano_> eisenbergs: e.g:  cd  /home      takes you to /home/
<chovy> write list : @users
<chovy> security = user
<juano_> chovy: yes, thats why you have to check the folder permissions
<chovy> juano_: what perm?
<juano_> chovy: you need to add a read only = no to the shared folder
<Aurvandill> slyfox: yeah, I noticed the standard thingy is called Kicker :P
<juano_> chovy: read only = no
<Aurvandill> But in addition to that... isn't there something nice, OSX-style thing?
<juano_> chovy: in /etc/samba/smb.conf  in the folder entry at the bottom of this file
<slyfox> Aurvandill: I am anoob myself, Where did you see the name Kicker ?
<chovy> juano_: i don't think that's it, same problem with fish:// as with smb://
<chovy> no input plugin error in Amorak
<Aurvandill> slyfox: Wikipedia
<slyfox> Aurvandill: I have been searching for one myself 2 days ago and realized that "why would I need more crap, when kicker and katapult do a great job" Wich them you do not have to minimize to desktop all the time. Are you trying to impress your friends or soemthing with it ?
<juano_> chovy: well its good to check for it , it wont hurt at all
<chovy> juano_: perms are fine.
<juano_> chovy: read only = no
<juano_> writable = yes
<Aurvandill> slyfox: nice, I just tried katapult now :D
<Aurvandill> Wikipedia is nice to explain what stuff is :)
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Alt+Space
<chovy> juano_: yes.
<Aurvandill> yeah, I know that now :)
<beg1689> ok no one answered (not even a "nope")  in #xorg or #KDE so im asking here: Is there a way to enable vsnyc for the desktop?
<juano_> chovy: i had this issue accessing my windows partition
<slyfox> Aurvandill: I think I am ready to get rid of Windows. :-)
<Oly> Juano:  Alright i'm in dire need to install this nvidia driver b/c on boot it just freezed and crashes. is it even the driver you think?
<chovy> juano_: i'm on linux, accessing linux via smb and fish, and amorak gives an error about url protocal not supported.
<juano_> chovy:  how about another player?
<juano_> chovy: audacious, xmms, kaffeine ??
<chovy> same with kaffeine, looks like xine needs an input plugin.
<juano_> Oly:
<elyon225> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Aurvandill> slyfox: Yeah, if it wasn't for da gamez
<juano_> Oly: it sure can be, boot at a terminal , go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and in the video card section on Driver check to see if its in "nvidia" and not in "nv"
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Ah come one, stop wasting time with them...
<chovy> kaffeine worked with fish://
<elyon225> Okay, I've tried installing that package (with all reps uncommented) and it says it doesn't exist... along with a bunch of other packages I used to be able to install.  What gives?
<slyfox> Anyone knows That link to the very latest nvidia driver the 9x series ?
<Aurvandill> I'm a gamer :P
<LjL> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<slyfox> LjL: thank you.
<meteor-1500> hi all - are there any repositories with game packages like bzflag and flightgear?
<Oly> juano: i can sure boot without it though. what do i with it booted up now?
<juano_> chovy: i dont use amarok, i use audacious, works fine for everything , wma, remote files, mp3, etc
<Kr4t05> LjL: FOR REALZ?!
<Kr4t05> Man, that's teh pwn.
<Aurvandill> slyfox: use envy
<Aurvandill> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Kr4t05> meteor-1500: Uh... They should be in the main ubuntu repos.
<juano_> Oly: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf,
<juano_> Oly: go to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slyfox> Aurvandill: let me read
<Aurvandill> kk
<LjL> Kr4t05: that's not even the only repository that has them
<elyon225> Okay, I've tried installing sun-java5-jre (with all reps uncommented) and it says it doesn't exist... along with a bunch of other packages I used to be able to install.  What gives?
<Aurvandill> slyfox: Just remember to run it outside of X
<juano_> Oly: in that file , go to where you see it sais nvidia , etc , with your cards details
<LjL> elyon225: i assume you did a "sudo apt-get update"?
<meteor-1500> Kr4t05: searching in adept i cant find them
<elyon225> lol are you kidding me?  I never forget that either :(
<juano_> elyon225: dont install java from repos, download the package from sun
<wargas> hi
<slyfox> Aurvandill: I think I can. But does it install the latest 9x driver ?
<Kr4t05> meteor-1500: Try adding Multiverse and Universe
<beg1689> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano_> Oly: ? any luck?
<Oly> old computer. very slow
<LjL> elyon225: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and perhaps i'll be able to tell you something
<Oly> lol O.o
<meteor-1500> Kr4t05: ah ok thanks
<elyon225> LjL: No.. that was it... I had forgotten to do that.   Just reinstalled Kubuntu and forgot a lot of the little things I needed to do.
<Aurvandill> slyfox: the 1.0-9746 ?
<wargas> LINUX FOR ALL !!!
<juano_> Oly: lol
<slyfox> Aurvandill: what is the command to see my current nvidia version of driver?
<Aurvandill> slyfox: Don't you have the NVIDIA X Server Settings app under "System" on the K-menu?
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Yeah, I got 1.0-9746 is that the one it isntalls ?
<Aurvandill> it did for me
<chovy> i think i need amorak engine installed ...
<juano_> slyfox: alt + F2 , type nvidia-settings
<slyfox> Aurvandill: I have the latest driver but no Settins app under Systm, how did you get that?
<juano_> slyfox: alt + F2 , type nvidia-settings
<slyfox> juano_: how come I do not have Server Settings app under system like Aurvandill has ?
<Aurvandill> Hmm... just got there when I installed the driver. It's really nice.
<slyfox> Aurvandill: Via Envy ?
<juano_> slyfox: try enabling it from settings
<Aurvandill> actually I used Automatix the first time, and it was there. But that was an older (non-beta) driver.
<Aurvandill> It was still there with envy, just updated with some stuff. Like refresh rate settings and such
<Oly> Juano: kay got it loaded up . where do i find the "nv" at?
<slyfox> What do you guys thing about the upcoming PCLinuxOS ?
<juano_> Oly: ok , scroll down a bit till you see Nvidia
<slyfox> I am having a delama, to get PClinuxOS 2007 when it comes out this month or Stay with Kubuntu.  Not sure about RPM packages..
<slyfox> Dilema
<Oly> juano: dont see nvidia at all * ctrl+f * as well
<juano_> Oly: is there a section "Device"?
<Oly> juano: i had to take the card out*
<Oly> juano: just fyi . LOl. it wont even boot with it in
<juano_> Oly: oh lol, with the card out it wont be in there lol
<SmaMer> how u can chat and set up a os.. ?? in same time?
<Aurvandill> Oly: Eh... what? How do you see anything? Do you have an onboard as well?
<Oly> onbaord
<juano_> Oly: but can you boot up into a terminal with the card in?
<juano_> Aurvandill: he got an onboard yea
<Oly> juano:  terminal meaning it starst loading everything to the point where its the _  line that beeps and freezes
<Aurvandill> Oly: well, get the nvidia card to work in BIOS first, then worry about setting it up :)
<juano_> Oly: from live cd then
<juano_> Oly: boot from the live cd and mount your root partition from there
<Oly> uhh. so many problems witht he live cd. it wont install with it . it just crashes
<flaccid> can somebody get rid of all these flys at home
<Oly> or boot with it*
<juano_> Oly: boot into rescue mode?
<Oly> w/e it is it crashes
<Oly> its like linux hates this thing
<juano_> Oly: ROFL
<hatta> flaccid: cat /home/fly > /dev/null
<juano_> Oly: hmm is there anyway to get to a terminal?
<flaccid> echo "thanks mate" >> /var/log/hatta.thanks
<Oly> juano: whats terminal? * remember totally new to unix operations n all crap like so*
<juano_> Oly: when you boot your ubuntu, how far do you get?
<Oly> juano:   it mounts things and then right when there is the " _  " that blinks alot it freezes on it. and if i switch it to the onboard while its frozen it looks like a static frozen screen from a teli
<Oly> juano:  so I guess right before it brings up the pretty little kubuntu blue it crashes?
<chovy> how do i get the icon to minimize open windows?
<juano_> Oly: what you mean switch to the onboard while its frozen?
<jughead> this might sound dumb... what is the "super" key?  I'm looking at the beryl wiki and the shortcut is "Super+Shift+A.  is it right next to the any key:?
<Oly> juano:  I just pop out the monitor vga plug into the onboard
<slyfox> WHen installing on a 80 gig laptop drive, how big should the /Root folder be ?
<juano_> Oly: is the card well plugged in? how does it show up in BIOS?
<juano_> Oly: oh, k
<Oly> juano: old bios so it works.. b/c it displays. at least i know its not fried.
<flaccid> slyfox: doesn't matter as long as you have room for swap part
<Oly> juano:  is there something that needs to be enabled with it or something?
<juano_> Oly: in the BIOS?
<Oly> juano:  yes
<juano_> Oly: hmm not sure, but if you boot up your PC do you get a GEFORCE etc.etc.
<slyfox> flaccid: So say for a laptop with 2 gigs of ram- 10 gigs for "/"  2 gigs for "swap" and the rest is for "/home" folder ?
<mervteck> anyone got a download link for cadega?
<juano_> Oly: cause i get that with my FX5500
<juano_> mervteck: cedega?
<Oly> juano:  no nothing like that.  This a old sony via..
<mervteck> yeah that one! lol
<flaccid> slyfox: sounds suffice. i myself would not use home on the remainder. ie. i would leave some for a possible os even if its small.
<Oly> juano:  let me check ou the bios fast
<juano_> Oly: ok, its good to see if in the BIOS you see it
<juano_> mervteck: yeah just a sec
<mervteck> kk ty
<slyfox> flaccid: but can't I just maybe resize /home later on and make it smaller so that I can isntall some otehr OS ?
<juano_> mervteck: its a spanish guide, but ill help you http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/soft/cedega-small-5.2.html
<flaccid> slyfox: always risks involved and strictly a need for backup despite small risk
<mervteck> lol kk can u message me in pm?
<flaccid> i'm talking like even 64mb is enough eg. dsl
<juano_> mervteck: download cedega engine 5.2, then download cedega small for Debian/Ubuntu
<juano_> mervteck: yeah let me identify
<mervteck> engine say file not found
<slyfox> flaccid: so how would I organize my Kubuntu isntall? I plan to get rid of windows right now so need to know ho to correctly isntall Kubunut
<juano__> mervteck: sec
<juano__> mervteck:  im pm you
<Oly> juano:  yea i do get a geforce 5200 thing at the very start. Ur right. guess i never noticed it =
<juano__> Oly: ok then bios is fine
<flaccid> slyfox: organise? the installer should be pretty self explanatory ?
<juano__> mervteck: join #juano
<Oly> *gets out of bios and restarts and givesz exactly when it crasehs
<mervteck> k
<flaccid> slyfox: you know what you want so just create it in the parteditor instead of letting the installer use the whole disk and work it out.
<slyfox> flaccid: I mean partitions.
<slyfox> flaccid: that is what I am aasking. I got a laptop with 80gig drive and 2 gigs of ram? What is the best way to partition ?
<flaccid> slyfox: well the order is of parts is debatable
<flaccid> same will say swap first
<slyfox> flaccid: I just follow the standart "/" "swap" "/home"
<Oly> juano:   Its forzen just on a  _
<Oly> _
<Oly> thats all i see
<flaccid> like you said. 2048MB for swap. 10GB for / and the rest minus (say 1024MB) for home
<juano__> Oly: try pressing something there, ctrl + alt +F1
<Oly> ah. and btw. it frezzes after the  sexy blue kubnt things goes
<Aurvandill> alrighty... I installed kooldock. It was nice, but can't place it on top of the screen :/
<flaccid> slyfox: yeah. i mean you don't need a separate home but its a good idea
<r3d_line> hi all
<juano__> Oly: lol
<juano__> Oly: ok, try ctrl + alt + F1
<Oly> juano: did
<Oly> nothing
<Oly> juano: its gottta be totally frozen
<chovy> anybody know why my Settings menu only has "system log" in it?
<slyfox> flaccid: I want to 10 gig for "/"  1 gig for "/swap"  and a seperate partition for "/home" with whatever space I have left
<flaccid> yeah thats fine
<flaccid> some people like to do swap double the size of ram
<slyfox> flaccid: Cool
<slyfox> flaccid: I was told that nowadays it is not needed with the modern amount of RAM
<juano__> Oly: yeah... no live cd??
<excitatory> ~500mb is more than enough swap for most users.
<flaccid> thats true. however i've seen people find enough programs to run to start eating into more than 1GB of swap
<Oly> juano:   Thats why i went to the alternative
<Oly> juano:  same problem. it would crash with the vid card in .
<flaccid> im not sure how much multi-tasking you do or heavy processing
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<Oly> whats pci/vga palette noop ?
<slyfox> flaccid: I do do multitasking, but I even heard that less than 1 gig for swap for 2 gigs of ram, and if I want to be safe then I need 1 gig for swap
<flaccid> put it this way
<flaccid> 1GB swap is a lot
<flaccid> for 2gb ram
<slyfox> flaccid: Ok, so am safe and set to go and isntall Kubuntu with 1 gig of swap ?! :-)
<Oly> HOW CAN I RESTART MY BIOS WITHOUT A MONITOR?
<Oly> ANYONE?
<flaccid> slyfox: totallly safee br00
<juano__> Oly: restart your bios??
<flaccid> Oly: maybe stop shouting?
<Oly> yea i just did something badddd with my vga and now i get no visualll
<slyfox> flaccid: cool beins :-)
<Oly> sorry
<Oly> haha
<Oly> <3
<juano__> Oly: what you do???
<slyfox> Guys, one question, why did you choose KDE over Gnome ?
<Oly> did something screwy with my bios now i have no monitor!
<Oly> anyway to reset the bios?
<slyfox> Oly: just select restore to defualt settings and hit F10 ...
<Oly> i can't see
<Oly> no monitor
<slyfox> Oly: no ieda, maybe go read the bios manually to see if there is a way to hard reset it or get the manual online
<Oly> Ah. old piece of crapp =/
<Oly> bah wait up .
<distro-tester> helloooooo
<TheHermit> hi Friends
<TheHermit> is the IpsFilter Plugin in Azurues is bad or good
<distro-tester> u don't like to use bit torrent hermit?
<TheHermit> i think that azureus is more faster bec its use the java
<distro-tester> i never used it i use bit torrent but maby will try it
<eilker> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheHermit> okay
<TheHermit> So Any Idea Peapole Who use Azureus
<juano__> Oly: clear CMOS?
<juano__> Oly:
<Oly> Yess
<Oly> I am A Geniuiss got the bios cleared
<juano__> Oly: good
<Oly> but back to the first problem
<juano__> Oly: clear CMOS
<flaccid> hehe
<Oly> getting this card to work Lol
<Oly> cmos?
<juano__> Oly: yea on the motherboard you got a jumper to clear the BIOS
<Oly> yea. thats wshati just did
<juano__> Oly: yea
<Oly> its all cleared and back to defualt
<juano__> Oly: good
<Oly> same problem though with the  vid card
<Oly> crashes
<Oly> right after the blue ubuntu loads up
<Oly> and on the _ bit it frezzes /crashes
<Oly> more of a crash b/c i left it go for 30 min and nothing happened
<nitro4ce> the gtk-qt engine doesn't do anything at all, and I am left with my standard "boxy" ff/tb windows. help please.
<flaccid> did you change the gtk fonts in kcontrol?
<nitro4ce> no
<nitro4ce> it says: use my kde fonts in gtk applications
<nitro4ce> i didnt change that
<nitro4ce> i think it's ok
<flaccid> what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<nitro4ce> flaccid: to make gtk applications look like my kde theme.
<flaccid> um ok. google that?
<nitro4ce> flaccid: http://dot.kde.org/1073599985/
<nitro4ce> i cant make it work
<Oly> juano:  u go?
<juano__> Oly: hmm.. you would need to get the live cd
<juano__> Oly: you need to boot into a terminal somehow
<Oly> alright. will you be on later?
<Oly> gotta download and burn it
<juano__> Oly: you told me it hangs after Kubuntu blue logo?
<Oly> yup
<Oly> with the gfx in *
<juano__> Oly: ok, so its not grub problem
<Oly> 5200 nvidia pci
<juano__> Oly: my girl got the same card
<Oly> yea def not grub. everything loads up. kernel is fine. ll that
<juano__> Oly: except she uses windowz lol
<juano__> Oly: but fx5200 and fx5500 are same settings lol
<juano__> Oly: so i can help you get it right
<slyfox> When I copy files via cifs file_mode=0777 from my linux box to my windows shared folder, when the files finishes being copied, I get this message: "Could not change persmissiion for.... and it gives me the file name I jsut copied"   What is that ? How do I fix this ?
<Oly> yea windows is fine =/
<juano__> Oly: ok, get the live cd
<juano__> Oly: and boot from there, when your ready tell me
<Oly> alright. well i'll msg ya later. *starts dling*
<juano__> Oly: ok
<Oly> i'll drop you a pm later * <3 thanks for help
<nitro4ce> flaccid: am i missing any package?
<brett_> hi all
<MotorCityMadMan> is this dapper--> Linux 2.6.15-27-386 ?
<brett_> i just got a USB headset and i am having trouble getting it to work. The program wants to know where the sound driver is
<slyfox> Anyone ?
<intelikey> gooday ubu-nauts
<slyfox> Can someone please tell me why this gives me permission to write files fine to windows share:  "D -fstype=smbfs,dmask=777.fmask=777 ://192.168.1.7/D"      and thsi gives me permissiion error?   "D -fstype=cifs,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 ://192.168.1.7/D"  ?
<MotorCityMadMan> is kde 3.5.6 ok to upgrade with dapper ?
<intelikey> slyfox cause  file_mode & dir_mode are not recognized options ?
<slyfox> intelikey: ? how do you mean >?
<MotorCityMadMan> or will there be bugs running around on the HDD ?
<intelikey> MotorCityMadMan you mean more bugs ?
<MotorCityMadMan> sure
<intelikey> possibly-ossibly-ossibly
<MotorCityMadMan> kde 3.5.5 to 3.5.6 = good or troubles ?
<MotorCityMadMan> for dapper
<intelikey> i don't know i'm still hating 3.5.2
<intelikey> haven't begun to hate 3.5.5 yet
<jmichaelx> is 3.5.6 out now?
<aseigo> intelikey: haha... i love your positive outlook
<aseigo> jmichaelx: yes
<slyfox> intelikey: what should I set instead of file_mode=0777 ?
<MotorCityMadMan> update to 3.5.5 caused usb troubles for me
<intelikey> well at least i'm positive that i'll hate it.   unlike some that only wonder if they will...
<jmichaelx> i have liked 3.5.5 a lot
<intelikey> slyfox if ""D -fstype=smbfs,dmask=777.fmask=777://192.168.1.7/D""   why change it ?
<brett_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> works why change it
<brett_> ?
<seabra> hello!
<slyfox> intelikey: it is a complicated problem, because apperently I can write files fine with smbfs, but amarok only wants to use cifs so that it can fully build my database
<intelikey> sounds like amarok issues to me.
<slyfox> intelikey: amarok people said it is not :-)
<intelikey> lol
<chovy> how do i get flash to work ?
<slyfox> intelikey: I am reinstalling kubuntu anyway
<intelikey> yeah i know it's the old pass the buck game.
<brett_> i have a onboard sound card as well as a additional sound card. I just ripped out the second card. Where should I go to remove the card from settings so that linux does not look for it
<jmichaelx> does 3.5.6 seem to be working well for those that have tried it?
<intelikey> !flash9 | chovy
<ubotu> chovy: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<esaym> anyone have any tips to get a webcam working in kopete?
<slyfox> chovy: http://www.diigo.com/redirect?http%3A%2F%2Fwww.getautomatix.com
<intelikey> brett_ if the hardware is not there linux wont set it up.   not unless there is something very unconventional there.
<esaym> not a webcam on the kubuntu machine but the user I am chatting to in windows using yahoo
<brett_> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> slyfox automatix ?
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chovy> what's a "backport"?
<intelikey> chovy a repo for things that were released after the distro was released.
<brett_> intelikey: i am trying to debug a sound problem and this walkthrough is asking me to type this line
<slyfox> OK ! Ready to Unisntall Windows and Go Kubuntu Fully. !
<brett_> intelikey:
<brett_> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop $ sudo gedit /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<brett_>     *
<slyfox> I am going to go now and do that :-)
<brett_> intelikey: it says that it cannot shut down theALSa card
<brett_> intelikey: what am i doing wrong
<intelikey> brett_ looks like a syntax error also.   $   is not a command seperator
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<intelikey> sudo kate /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<phobiac> Anyone have any experience compiling the Cedega sources?
<brett_> intelikey: your right. cool that fixed it
<phobiac> I'm using the script here: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<elyon225> Well, surprise, surprise!  I have yet another problem I don't know how to start fixing.  I just reinstalled Kubuntu (keeping my original /home partition).  Now, I'm the only user that can login.  The other's get a "Could not start kdedesktop" or some kind of error and are returned to the login screen.  Any ideas?
<phobiac> I get partway through make and have a problem, the entire make is here for anyone who wants to help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2938/
<phobiac> The error is near the end.
<intelikey> phobiac you have build-essential installed ?
<brett_> intelikey: i am ready to just reinstall.
<intelikey> brett_ reinstall ?   because sound didn't work and you pulled a card ?
<phobiac> intelikey: Yes
<brett_> intelikey: the program i am trying to get to work wont anymore
<brett_> intelikey: something is screwed up with it and reinstalling it does nothing
<brett_> intelikey: i am just trying to get a headset working and it is a real pain in the neck
<andrea> hi
<andrea> i'm new here
<phobiac> elyon225: It could be an issue with permissions.
<jmichaelx> ok, i am taking the plunge and upgrading to 3.5.6 :-D
<intelikey> elyon225 that's because they don't own their home dirs.   command    sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>      for each of them.
<andrea> there is anyone that speak italian?
<elyon225> phobiac, intelikey: Okay, thank you.
<phobiac> !italian | andrea
<elyon225> intelikey: The -R tells it to be recursive, correct?
<ubotu> andrea: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> correct elyon225
<phobiac> So, anyone have any idea what the problem could be with make? :/
<phobiac> The two things I notice are it says, "__stack_chk_fail" and something about wine-preloader which is then followed by an error.
<phobiac> I got the wine-dev package to see if it helps but it didn't.
<intelikey> elyon225 what happens there is that the first user is allways the same UID   linux doesn't look for names it looks for numbers     echo "$UID"    and if you do not follow the exact same order creating the users as you did the first time the UID's will not be the same...  i.e. not in the same order     so blah's home is still /home/blah but according to the UID tag foo own's /home/blah now...
<phobiac> intelikey: He left already
<intelikey> hmmm i didn't notice...
<phobiac> So, not to be greedy with the help, but you have any other ideas for what my problem could be?
<intelikey> pastebin the error    or did i miss that too ?
<phobiac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2938/
<phobiac> That's the whole make, it's at the bottom.
<intelikey> k
<phobiac> Thanks
<morphius> I am tryig to set up my computer as a router using dhcp3-server and iptables. I have two interfaces, serving two different physical subnets, all on one vitrual subnet (192.168.0.x). I can obtain dhcp OK on either, but I can only get internet on one. I'm sure I have IPtables configured correctly. The only way to get internet on the other (I tried copying the rules using cut and paste, or simply switching the interfaces on the rules), 
<morphius> way to get internet on the one which is not recieveing internet requires I physically swap the pci slots to get service. Then the other physical subnet won't work. Any ideas why I can only get one at a time going?
<intelikey> phobiac lines 40-42  are the problem    and if a C monkey would tell you how to fix it now you'd be in b'ness
<TheHermit> hwo to enable shortcuts for restarting the kubuntu server
<TheHermit> ctrl+delet+backspace
<phobiac> intelikey: Yeah I figured it had something to do with those lines, maybe I'll see if anyone in #cedega can help. Is there even a #cedega?
<phobiac> Yup, there is.
<phobiac> Alright thank you for your help, I'll see if anyone in there has any suggestions.
<intelikey> ctrl+delet+backspace ?    or ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<TheHermit> i dont knwo realy
<Octarion> intelikey: CNTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<TheHermit> know*
<Octarion> :)
<Octarion> NO!!!
<Octarion> Wait! :P
<intelikey> phobiac np.  building source is not my strong suit   cause i don't C  see ?
<Octarion> ctrl+alt+backspace resets de Xserver...
<TheHermit> okay what ever its it dosent work
<phobiac> Lol
<malik> hi i have bunch of smilies which work in one user account and not in other user account in amsn 0.96...........any fix for that so that every1 on my comp can use all the smilies?
<Octarion> nothing about shortcuts... oh, not icons xD Sorry!!! x:P
<intelikey> TheHermit ctrl+alt+backspace can be enabled/disabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    assuming you use the global config file.
<TheHermit> okay
<intelikey> back in a bit.   nature demands my attention.
<draik> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Octarion> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Octarion> :( *snif*
<Octarion> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Octarion> :____________(
<pgdown> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> Octarion: What are you trying to do?
<Octarion> How do I activate nat service in my Kubuntu?
<pgdown> ip tables?
<Octarion> draik, know that :P
<Octarion> ip tables? I don't know :\ What are IP tables for?
<draik> Octarion: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=activate+NAT+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<pgdown> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Octarion> draik: na, na, na... it seem "I don't have luck" :P
<Octarion> pgdown: but configure nat service by hand? If is by machine it's not cool... ;)
<phobiac> Intelikey: Okay I *may* have found a solution, but I don't really know how to do what it suggests.
<phobiac> http://www.briggs.net.nz/log/2006/11/21/problems-compiling-cedega/#comments
<phobiac> It says to edit the makefile, is the the file called make in the directory that the sources are being compiled?
<intelikey> Makefile is called Makefile
<phobiac> Ah okay
<phobiac> I'll check for it in the directory
<JRH3K5> Pardon; is there any risk in allowing Kubuntu and Fedora Core to use the same partition as swap when the two OS'es will not be running concurrently?
<pgdown> I think it's ok
<intelikey> JRH3K5 i don't see any risk in it.
<JRH3K5> I figured there wouldn't be a problem.  But, hey, what do I know? :P
<intelikey> JRH3K5 how much ram do you have ?
<Slackwise> No, there should be absolutely no problem.
<Slackwise> A swap partition is a swap partition. It doesn't retain any data (well, it does, but it isn't accessible) per boot, so it shouldn't matter.
<brett_> is there a way to reset all sound configurations?
<JRH3K5> I was wondering if it was possible for an OS to leave something in swap if it needs to reboot to implement some sort of update
<pgdown> brett_ : sound configurations?
<brett_> pgdown: yes
<pgdown> meaning?
<brett_> pgdown: meaning i have been messing with my audio settings and i would like to redetect all devices and return to the defiault settings
<intelikey> JRH3K5 linux wouldn't do that.     the only reason to reboot would be to run a different kernel    "or libc but it's not mandaroty there, only advisable."
<pgdown> brett_: try alsamixer maybe?
<pgdown> open terminal and enter alsamixer
<brett_> pgdown: then what?
<pgdown> and then modify as needed...
<pgdown> I dont know of any way to "reset" everything to default
<crimsun> sure there is.
<brett_> i want it to detect my sound settings and my sound card
<pgdown> it?
<crimsun> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sync && reboot -f
<brett_> crimsun: is that last command for me?
<crimsun> that removes any existing mixer state written to the HD.
<crimsun> alsactl store will then fail on reboot, which can be ignored since you've already removed the state file.
<phobiac> Well that didn't fix it. :(
<brett_> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec]  pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec] 
<brett_> that is what it said
<crimsun> brett_: hw "detection" is always done per-boot.
<Prisoner_> hello
<crimsun> brett_: did you copy and paste?
<brett_> crimsun: oh
<brett_> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> brett_: so proceed with the second portion.
<intelikey> is lsof installed by default ?
<brett_> crimsun: so the command you gave me ran?
<brett_> crimsun: it seemed like that was an error
<phobiac> Bah, I give up. I'll find some way to see if I can get wine to work with this game.
<brett_> phobiac: which game?
<intelikey> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) ;sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') ;sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state ;sync && reboot -f   <<<< brett_ try that one.    note it will reboot your box.
<phobiac> War Rock
<brett_> intelikey: ok cool... see you in a bit
<crimsun> intelikey: it's a dependency of ubuntu-standard, which is seeded by default
<intelikey> hmmm ok.   was just checking.   i don't have it and didn't know for sure that it was default.
<brett> that was fun
<brett> thats guys... lets see if that helped at all
<sparr> checking my hard drives for defects one at a time...  gonna take all night  :(
<sparr> in the mean time, need help with drivers
<sparr> using the kubuntu desktop cd, i cant get my RTL8211 network to work, or my ALC883 audio.  any pointers?
<dmitri> does anyone know how to change keyboard layout?
<intelikey> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<brett> intelikey: well that did something
<dmitri> ubotu: I want to change keys actually.
<intelikey> !Shortcuts
<brett> intelikey: how do i set my default sound device to a USB headset?
<crimsun> brett: asoundconf list
<crimsun> brett: (what's the output?)
<intelikey> brett you need to be asking crimsun    not me.
<brett> intelikey: ok :-)
<brett> crimsun: a game i play
<brett> crimsun: actually i am more interested in the input
<crimsun> and I'm asking you for the output from the command I just gave you.
<brett> crimsun: i am trying to get this headset to work, i really just want the mic to work
<brett> oh
<brett> Names of available sound cards:
<brett> V8237
<brett> Headset
<crimsun> brett: asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<crimsun> brett: then restart the sound app
<crimsun> brett: (which sound app is it, anyhow?)
<brett> Teamspeak
<crimsun> ugh.
<crimsun> that's much more complicated
<brett> your telling me
<Anything> hi, anyone got experience using netgear dual wan ports prosafe vpn firewall?
<crimsun> can you just configure teamspeak to use /dev/dsp1 ?
<brett> crimsun: im starting to wish they use skype as that seems easier
<brett> crimsun: i could... let me try that first
<crimsun> brett: note that using TS will prevent all other apps from using that Headset.
<sparr> can anyone recommend a tool like badblocks that can do read/write checking on a hard drive, but that will check nonsequential blocks, at random or in order?  i dont want to exhaustively list my bad blocks, i just want to audit (say) 1% of the blocks to see if the drive is failing
<elyon225> Could someone tell me how to create a new entry in my login screen to login to Xgl?
<brett> crimsun: thats cool. I bought the headset just for teamspeak
<crimsun> sparr: instead of say, smartmontools?
<crimsun> specifically its smartctl
<sparr> crimsun: can smartctl do non-exhaustive testing?
<brett> crimsun: that didn't work
<brett> crimsun: i do not think teamspeak likes the headset
<brett> crimsun: it has a mute next to my name since i set it as the default device
<crimsun> brett: that's not important; TS uses OSS emulation
<crimsun> brett: what's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/devices && amixer -c1''?
<crimsun> use paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please
<brett> crimsun: yeah... long output
<juano__> !beryl | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<juano__> elyon225: that might have something about it
<ralph> hello all
<brett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2941/
<brett> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2941/
<Anything> hi anyone knows how to stop my router from dialing out to isp, and let me use winpoet or enternet to dail instead?
<ralph> I am running edgy and seem to have a problem running KDE Konqueror.  I get weird and slow reaction to use details view
<elyon225> juano__: I followed the instructions on there to install Xgl into the login manager, but it hasn't shown up.
<elyon225> I have already tried restarting X, too.
<crimsun> brett: you probably need to use alsamixer to toggle the mic for capture, then actually unmute the mic.
<BluesKaj> router dialing ?
<brett> crimsun: that alsamixer is textbased and I do not know how to navigate it
<juano__> elyon225: let me check, one sec
<xsacha> brett: kmixer
<brett> crimsun: can i use kmix instead?
<xsacha> yeah kmix
<brett> crimsun: how do i toggle the mic for capture? does that involve hitting the red or green button? because I am really curious what they do
<xsacha> green button = unmute, red = capture?
<xsacha> red = record
<Anything> sorry adsl router dialing
<BluesKaj> sacktime ... nite all
<xsacha> it says what it is when you hover mouse over it
<JRH3K5> Any idea why QTparted, under the Knoppix Live! CD, lists hda as busy?
<jarn> How do I set the output file and directory with wget? Or can't I?
<brett> i think it is working now
<xsacha> JRH3K5: perhaps it automounted it
<juano__> elyon225: check this out
<juano__> elyon225: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<JRH3K5> How does one go about stopping it from being auto-mounted?
<juano__> elyon225: go to the Adding a XGL login session
<elyon225> juano__: Those are the exact instructions I followed, but Xgl still doesn't appear in the login screen.
<intelikey> JRH3K5         -O file
<intelikey>        --output-document=file
<juano__> elyon225: how abou this? To create the login entry, create a new file /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop
<juano__> elyon225: did you read that part?
<JRH3K5> I should enter -O file --output-document=file into the terminal?
<elyon225> juano__: Yep... and I pasted what it said to paste in it.
<JRH3K5> I tried umount /dev/hda/, but it says that it's not mounted
<juano__> elyon225: mm that should work , try a sudo ls /etc/X11/sessions/ and see if the file is in there right
<elyon225> juano__: Yep... it's there.
<juano__> JRH3K5: you dont umount /dev/hda , u need to umount your mount point
<elyon225> juano__: I opened it in kate and it has the correct info in it.
<juano__> elyon225: mm i see.. let me think
<intelikey> JRH3K5 as for wget    man wget   and  hit / type  Directory Options  hit enter.      as for mount.  most people don't mount fixed disks they mount partitions on the disk.
<surgy> whats the defualt directory to sources.list?
<surgy> etc/apt/  ?
<intelikey> err actually fs's in the partitions on the disk
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> /etc/apt/sources.list
<brett> Guys thanks alot it is working great
<intelikey> juano__ you can umount a device as easy as a mountpoint   ffr
<JRH3K5> Wait...what?  wget is used for downloading files...how would that stop /dev/hda from being busy?
<prueba> :)
<_AnitA_> hola
<juano__> _AnitA_: hola, hablas espaol? entra a #ubuntu-es
<prueba> thx
<intelikey> one can:    sudo umount /dev/* 2>/dev/null      if one needs too.
<_AnitA_> thx juano
<_AnitA_> i can not get in in this channel
<_AnitA_> can u make me a favor
<juano__> _AnitA_: ?
<_AnitA_> can u just for a moment joint to kubuntu-es
<_AnitA_> and talk there
<JRH3K5> But it's not listing them as mounted
<JRH3K5> It says that none of the partitions are mounted
<juano__> _AnitA_: sure
<_AnitA_> just to see what is hapened
<_AnitA_> thx
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> there's also #kubuntu-es
<intelikey> JRH3K5 may i ask what you are trying to do ?
<prueba> dfjslfjsldkfjsldf
<JRH3K5> Wipe the partitions, and then create one ext3 partition (30GB), one ext3 partition (40GB), one NTFS partition (49 GB), and a linux-swap partition (2GB)
<JRH3K5> However, I can't wipe the current partitions using QTparted under Knoppix Live! because it lists /dev/hda as being busy
<intelikey> the whole disk ?
<JRH3K5> Yes
<intelikey> if dev/hda is busy then that's probably the cd
<intelikey> JRH3K5 do;  mount
<Oly> jauno awake?
<jarn> What's a place that will let me upload a file and won't ditch it after awhile (like Rapidshare)?
<JRH3K5> /dev/hdb is the CD-ROM
<intelikey> see if it sheds any light
<juano__> Oly: yes
<elyon225> juano__: Find anything? :)
<juano__> Oly: lol, just came back
<JRH3K5> intelikey - it's got /dev/root and /dev/hdb mounted
<Oly> juano: gues it was distiny
<JRH3K5> /dev/hda isn't mounted anywhere
<juano__> elyon225: mm not really, i have beryl installed
<juano__> elyon225: it worked with those instructions, be sure you are making all the steps right
<intelikey> JRH3K5 ok.   close parted for a minute. and do: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=2048
<juano__> Oly: did you get the live cd_
<elyon225> juano__: Yeah, I guess I'll just follow them again. Now, I have xgl and beryl installed (beryl is running right now just fine)... should I just start after the installation steps?
<intelikey> JRH3K5 then reopen parted  it will ask if you want to make a new empty partition table.
<juano__> elyon225: well all you need is the Xgl session
<juano__> elyon225: for the menu
<JRH3K5> There we go.
<JRH3K5> Thank you
<Oly> juano yea. i got the live cd. should i go ahead and  put my card back in?
<intelikey> JRH3K5 np
<juano__> elyon225: so i would concentrate on that, if beryl is working good then its fine
<juano__> Oly: yes and boot from cd
<Oly> k
<elyon225> juano__: Yeah... just want it to always start up when I log in.
<JRH3K5> intelikey - wait, nevermind.  It's listed as readonly and QTparted can't make a new partition table
<intelikey> yes you can.  make a new partition table
<intelikey> empty one.
<Anything> help, how do i set a gateway manually?
<juano__> elyon225: im not sure how to accomplish that, cause i have it installed but i use it only some times, just for fun/testing
<JRH3K5> intelikey - I right-click on /dev/hda and click "Make new partition table".  It tells me it can't.
<intelikey> JRH3K5 but if you prefer just use cfdisk to make the partitions.
<jackson> i have just installed Drapper ..is it possible to upgrade straight away to Edgy without doing the updates first?
<juano__> Anything: with the route command
<juano__> Anything: what is your ip gateway number_
<intelikey> JRH3K5 did you run it as root ?
<elyon225> Yeah, I guess it really isn't a necessary feature ;)
<juano__> elyon225: i like the skydome ! :-)
<JRH3K5> intelikey - Run QTparted?  No; I wasn't aware it required that.  Can I just do sudo qtparted from the terminal?
<intelikey> JRH3K5 mussent mussent forget root, naughty naughty.
<Anything> ok my ip gateway is 192.168.2.1
<elyon225> juano__: I don't notice any difference when I enable that...
<intelikey> yes
<JRH3K5> I've not need to run QTparted as root before :(
<juano__> Anything: sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1
* intelikey <shrugx>
<Anything> ok thanks alot
<Anything> i might dc now
<elyon225> juano__: I do, however, like the Show Desktop feature... that I would use quite often.
<juano__> elyon225: you need to lower the cube zoom
<surgy> when i try to mount my ipod i get this error "
<surgy> Return code from mount was 32.
<surgy> "mount failure"
<elyon225> juano__: Ahh... lemme see what it does :)
<juano__> elyon225: you should join #beryl also, they can help you there with everything im sure
<elyon225> oh yeah
<Anything> juano__: how do u delete an existing default gateway?
<Anything> default         192.168.2.2      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<juano__> Anything: route del
<juano__> Anything: with the del, opposite of add
<elyon225> juano__: Where is the setting for cube zoom?
<juano__> elyon225: mm dont remember well, its near the skydome options
<juano__> elyon225: one of the 2 horizontal bar tabs.. somewhere there
<elyon225> juano__: Hmm... I don't even have any .PNG photos to try it with lol
<juano__> elyon225: i had a link a guy in #beryl gave it to me
<juano__> elyon225: just a sec
<juano__> elyon225: for .png skydomes
<anything1> hi juano__: when i type arp -n how come it still shows the old gateway?
<juano__> anything1: not sure, never tried arp -n, probably del didnt go well
<juano__> anything1: dont worry about old entries, just add your entry to the table
<juano__> anything1: it should work fine
<anything1> ok thanks
<Oly> juano: kay checked te cd. no problems with the disk
<anything1> hey
<anything1> [Whois]  Anything is n=zzz@bb219-74-174-190.singnet.com.sg (zzz)
<juano__> anything1: also, its good to try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to change effects, but on route changes dont bother i guess
<Oly> juano: what should i boo out of?
<Oly> boot*
<anything1> [Whois]  anything1 is n=zzz@210.193.58.184 (zzz)
<anything1> does that means my isp changed, after i changed my gateway?
<juano__> Oly: press enter on the first option in the menu "Install or Run ubuntu" if i recall well
<intelikey> JRH3K5 how goes the war ?
<Oly> juano: start or install kubuntu *  yes?
<Oly> juano: ther eis also start kubuntu in safe graphics mode
<jughead> what's a nice simple movie editor for kubuntu?  I have some .mov's that I made with a digital cam on new year's eve and I'd like to string them together and maybe put some text in with them
<Oly> juano: do remember its aactually installed on the system
<Oly> and i love you <3
<juano__> Oly: yes, that option only runs an ubuntu kernel up to memory
<intelikey> odd qtparted doesn't detect but one device in this box.  i have 8 disk drives....
<elyon225> juano__: Oooh... i'm liking the skydome ;)
<Oly> juano: so start or install kubuntu * ?
<juano__> elyon225: http://goberylgo.blogspot.com/search/label/imagenes png its in spanish but just click on the pics and download them
<surgy> man i really need help with this ipod, i got it to mount but for some reason amarok wont recognize it
<juano__> Oly: yes
<Oly> k
<juano__> Oly: you will get to a desktop loaded in memory, so changes wont save there
<juano__> Oly: once you are there, we have to mount your root partition to go into your files
<juano__> Oly: once we do that, we have to check xorg.conf and i will give you some lines to put in there and see if it works
<Oly> lOl juano ur gonna get a kick out of this
<Oly> it froze on the same thing on the live cd
<anything1> anyone knows about dual wan setups? sigh..was trying to merge 2 isp using rollover/load-balancing
<anything1> !dmz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anything1> !multicast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multicast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> Oly: wait a couple of minutes
<Oly> k. i'll just let it sit
<Oly> remind me in a hour ^.^ lol
<juano__> Oly: you have to wait like 2 minutes min
<Oly> =p
<juano__> Oly: how much ram u got in the PC:_
<Oly> 387 =/
<juano__> Oly: 384 you mean
<juano__> Oly: fair enough
<Oly> yea. sorry its 38 something
<Oly> =/
<Oly> but if i were to take the vid card out and try again it would work ....
<juano__> Oly: yep 256 + 128
<Oly> yup
<Oly> still forzen
<Oly> frozen*
<juano__> Oly: mm.. try booting the live cd with onboard card
<Oly> * so otherwise taking out the card*
<juano__> Oly: is this happening on other OS_
<juano__> like windows?
<juano__> Oly: or only ubuntu?
<Oly> nope works fien with windows
<juano__> Oly: which monitor you got?
<Oly> ubuntu and knobbix
<Oly> only linux distros
<juano__> Oly: try rebooting live cd
<Oly> yea trying right now
<juano__> elyon225: yea skydomes are cool
<juano__> Oly: ill be right back
<Oly> juano: just loaded up
<Oly> kk
<surgy> how do i make a link to a comand?
<surgy> like if i want a button on my desktop that will umount /media/ipod
<intelikey> script it
<juano__> Oly: ok
<juano__> Oly: your in?
<intelikey> echo "umount /media/ipod" > ~/Desktop/UnMount\ ipod ;chmod 755 ~/Desktop/UnMount\ ipod
<intelikey> surgy ^
<surgy> thnx
<Oly> yea. with out the video card in
<Oly> same thing as the regular kubuntu*
<juano__> Oly: so your with onboard one
<Oly> yea
<juano__> Oly: ok
<Oly> it works fine with onboard
<Oly> but same freeeze even with the ubuntu cd in
<juano__> Oly: we need to find out what partition is your root partition
<juano__> Oly: are you on the live cd desktop now_
<Oly> yea
<Oly> wnat me to reboot with regular?
<juano__> Oly: no
<juano__> Oly: when you boot with your Nvidia regular, it doesnt work, if you boot regular with onboard it doesnt work, if you boot with live cd with nvidia it doesnt work either right?
<surgy> when i unplug my ipod it does auto umount
<_AnitA_> Hi juano_ or someone knows if kopete suport webcam and microphone? thx
<Oly> nono
<juano__> _AnitA_: get amsn, http://amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<juano__> Oly: ? how is it then
<Oly> juano:  if I boot with onboard with both live cd and from hd its fine.  If i boot with the nvidia  it loads up everything and right when it gets out of the loading cscreen it gets frozen on the " - "   which blinks
<Oly> so anything with the card it freezes right there
<_AnitA_> but does kopete supports?
<juano__> Oly: ahh even live cd?
<juano__> _AnitA_: im not sure i dont use kopete or gaim much
<intelikey> frozen on the " - "   ?
<juano__> _AnitA_: try google.com and search u might find something
<_AnitA_> thx
<Phlosten> _AnitA_: kopete has webcam settings so i assume so
<Oly> yea even the live cd
<Oly> its the vid card
<Oly> bah
<juano__> Oly: well then if you can go in with onboard regular boot, then regular boot and get into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Oly> so i was thinking mabye it isn't enabled * or this card* and maybe i should reboot with the hd and install the drives turn it off and try to boot up again
<juano__> Oly: exaclty
<Oly> kay juano . give me 1 sec
<juano__> Oly: k, boot into regular ubuntu from HDD
<jarn> What does sh do? If I'm understanding it correctly, it just executes commands from a file. But what is the point of that when you can just mod the file executable and run it?
<juano__> jarn: sh executes shell script files
<jarn> juano__: What are those?
<intelikey> sh  executes a "shell"    ls -l /bin/sh
<juano__> jarn: you can execute files in various shells, sh bash bsh, etc
<juano__> jarn: sh is one of them
<intelikey> any shell can run a file.sh    observe: tty2 [greg@~]  echo "echo boo" > something.sh
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  bash something.sh
<intelikey> boo
<jarn> intelikey: Can't any shell run a regular file too, containing commands such as "apt-get install xxx", etc?
<intelikey> sh in ubuntu is a symlink to either bash or dash
<intelikey> jarn what you describe is what i just did.
<Tonren> I just installed lighttpd, but I want Apache to be the server that actually runs.  How do I stop lighttpd from starting on bootup?
<jarn> intelikey: So what is the point of running a file with that command with sh as opposed to without it?
<intelikey> jarn try it.
<juano__> jarn: well sometimes it makes a difference, for example limewire has an issue needs to be run with bash and not sh
<surgy> YES ipod and amrarok are now making love!!! its a glorius site!
<intelikey> yes shell specific code is another issue altogather.
<juano__> Oly: are you here?
<jarn> intelikey: It worked with both the bash and sh command, but when I just typed in something.sh it says 'Permission denied'.
<Oly> yea i'm here
<Oly> kubuntu just crashed
<Oly> soo one sc
<Oly> lol
<intelikey> jarn exactly   that's the point.
<jarn> intelikey: So it let's you do it without modding it executable?
<jarn> intelikey: Maybe I'm missing something, but that's the only benefit I see.
<intelikey> jarn now if you set the permissions on it to executable then you don't need to use a shell to open it.    yes that ^
<jarn> intelikey: Ah, I see.
<jarn> intelikey: Nifty, thanks. I'm writing a script that will run certain commands and I had seen some use sh so I wondered what it was. Thanks a lot. :D
<intelikey> jarn if you have a script that is set executable it automatically runs in a subshell  if the permission is not +x then you have to shell it.
<Oly> juano: whats the file again?
<jarn> intelikey: Yeah, I get it now. Thanks a lot.
<juano__> Oly: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Oly> kk
<Oly> okay there
<surgy> ide hard dicks are labeled as "hda" and sata are listed as "sda" right?
<Tonren> Anyone?  How do I remove a process from bootup?
<juano__> Oly: pastebin the contents please
<Tonren> surgy: Freudian slip?
<Oly> Ahh. okay let me log onto that computer then* i'll come in as eisenbergs*
<juano__> Tonren: check System settings --> advanced, services
<surgy> so if the computer has 1 ide hdd and an ipod the ipod whould be "hdb" right?
<surgy> tonren: what?
<juano__> Oly: ok
<Tonren> juano__: System Settings?!  This is KDE, not Gnome, dude!
<Tonren> ... <       surgy > ide hard dicks are ...
<juano__> Tonren: why dont u click the lower left menu and see what it sais on the 5th icon
<intelikey> jarn observ: echo 'echo $SHLVL' > something.sh ;. something.sh ;bash something.sh ;sh something.sh ;chmod 755 something.sh ;./something.sh
<surgy> tonren: ATA (not sata) but 80 pin ribbon cables
<Tonren> juano__: AH!  There we go.  Thanks.
<intelikey> jarn run that test string.  :)
<juano__> Tonren: lol
<Tonren> juano__: Hmm... lighttpd isn't there.
<juano__> Tonren: plus, in gnome its System ---> Preferences       or System ---> administration
<Tonren> Ah yeah
<_AnitA_> Hi juano_ http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54091 wicht one should I download?
<jarn> intelikey: What is $SHLVL?
<intelikey> shell level
<intelikey> counts nesting
<jarn> intelikey: Ah.
<juano__> eisenbergs: pastebin your xorg.conf
<intelikey> you can take that string apart at any and all  ;
<slyfox> Please help, when  I try to run Kate via terminal:
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<jarn> intelikey: That's really interesting.
<juano__> _AnitA_: download the one that sais amsn only
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Jucato> !pastebin | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<slyfox> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<juano__> slyfox: we get it
<slyfox> KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...
<slyfox> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<slyfox> Xlib: No protocol specified
<slyfox> drkonqi: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<slyfox> Jucato: sorry about that.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<slyfox> any idieas? I just installed a fresh copy of Kubuntu and also did a KDE 3.5.6 update
<juano__> Jucato: hi there
<Jucato> slyfox: how are you trying to run kate? what command are you using? and from where? (root or regular user?)
<_AnitA_> Hi juano_ http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54091 wicht one should I download?
<Jucato> hi juano__
<juano__> slyfox: try gksudo kate myfile
<slyfox> Thsi one for example
<slyfox> sudo kate /etc/auto.master
<juano__> slyfox: use gksudo not sudo for GUI
<torik> @find
<Jucato> juano__: no
<Jucato> slyfox: use kdesu kate
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone tell me wtf is going on here?: http://inspiranity.com/pics/kcontrolwtf.jpg
<intelikey> jarn the first    ". something.sh"  sourced the file  if there had been an exit command in there it would have closed your konsole.  the rest all ran in a 'sub-shell'  as denoted by the SHLVL variably.  even the one that was ./something.sh   which most don't notice that it subshells the command because it's executable.
<Jucato> juano__: gksudo is for GNOME only
<juano__> Jucato: works here, im in KDE
<Jucato> juano__: you installed KDE over Ubuntu?
<juano__> Jucato: yep kubuntu-desktop and KDE
<jetta2dr> hi
<slyfox> Jucato: kdesu works, but sudo kate used to work in my previosu kubutnu installation, now it does not
<Jucato> juano__: if you have GNOME/Ubuntu installed, gksudo will also be installed
<jarn> intelikey: Why would it have closed my konsole?
<Jucato> !kdesu | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<slyfox> juano__:  does sudo kate work for you ?
<juano__> Jucato: ahh i see..
<intelikey> it's the same as typing streight into the konsole.    exit  means exit
<juano__> Jucato: i though gksudo was for both, sorry my bad, i though g for gnome and k for kde
<juano__> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<slyfox> Wow, this is new
<intelikey> jarn or at least that tab of the konsole
<jontec> anyone know of a way I could kind of VNC with command prompt?
<slyfox> but still am curious to why it used to work in my previous installation and does not work now ?
<Tonren> jontec: You seem to be referring to SSH.
<Tonren> jontec: It's a way to log into a remote machine's command line.
<Jucato> slyfox: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. the problem is if it messes up your system
<jontec> Tonren: well... not really... I want to be able to control what's up on the screen, but not see the screen myself
<jetta2dr> k uh i have a problem with my computer related to hardware... i put in a new power supply because the computer wouldnt turn on. when i turned it on it smelled like burnt wires.... do any of u guys think warenty would handle this?????????
<juano__> Jucato: ahh kdesu it is then :-), thanks didnt know that
<intelikey> jarn#  echo $SHLVL ;. something.sh
<jarn> intelikey: Was that supposed to close the tab?
<slyfox> juano__: so we should from now on use kdesu instead of sudo ?
<juano__> Oly:
<juano__> slyfox: to run GUI applications yes , use kdesu in KDE , and gksudo for gnome
<jontec> Tonren: thing is... I don't have a away to set my computer at school up for a ip... but I can use LogMeIn to get into a windows computer... if I had a VNC server running on the target computer, then by accessing the windows computer a using the command-line vnc, I could get to it... I think.
<slyfox> Jucato: Can you please see if something is wrong with my system: http://pastebin.com/867665
<intelikey> jarn no.     exit   would.
<juano__> Oly: you there? any luck?
<Tonren> jontec: Hmm... I dunno, man.
<jarn> intelikey: Ah.
<jetta2dr> anyone???
<intelikey> jarn echo 'exit' >> something.sh ;. something.sh     <<< that puts exit in the file and then sources it.   should close the tab.
<MrWGW> brb
<slyfox> jetta2dr: call them before you burn it
<jarn> intelikey: Thanks, I think I understand sh now.
<jetta2dr> hahahaha
<intelikey> that's what i was saying about using ". filename"    it's sourced not shelled...
<intelikey> ok i'll quit.
<intelikey> :)
<jontec> hey, Tonren... look at this package....
<jontec> !x11vnc | Tonren
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<jontec> tonren: d'you think this is what I need?
<eisenbergs> juano: kay what u want me to c and p over?
<Tonren> jontec: I'm not sure.. I don't fully grok your situation.  You'll have to experiment!
<slyfox> Jucato: my only consern is that I just installed fresh copy of Kubuntu and KDE 3.5.6  sudo kate used to work in my previous installation and now it does not. I just want to know if my system is massed up or everything is fine and KDE 3.5.6 prevents users from running sudo kate ?
<intelikey> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<juano__> eisenbergs: pastebin your xorg.conf
<eisenbergs> pastebin.com?
<juano__> !paste | eisenbergs:
<ubotu> eisenbergs:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> i need to burn a disk.  back later...     maybe.
<eisenbergs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2946/
<juano__> eisenbergs: sec
<jontec> okay I have a package that stalled in the middle of install... it was java... it gave me the screen to accept the license and adept wouldn't let me press any keys (this was about a week ago... and now I need to install a package) what do I do? I've tried the man pages... I need a quick fix
<_AnitA_>  Juano_ this "how to" is working aswell  to install anothers programs like amule???thx
<galfrid> hello
<juano__> eisenbergs: did you install nvidia drivers?
<juano__> eisenbergs: at all?
<eisenbergs> idk. i thought they were defualt...
<InuDuelist> Hey, anyone know how to set a permission for a folder and every file and folder inside of that folder?
<eisenbergs> this is  a fresh copy*
<juano__> !nvidia  |  eisenbergs:
<ubotu> eisenbergs:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> eisenbergs: follow those instructions to install the nvidia driver
<eisenbergs> alright
<juano__> eisenbergs: once youve done that, lets see if you can boot properly
<slyfox> eisenbergs: here is an easy way http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<slyfox> eisenbergs: I jsut installed it
<tonyy_on_kde> I just selected the folder for my music collection in Amarok.  How do I make a playlist containing the entire collection?
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: select all and maybe right click and add to playlsit ?
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: Ah, okay.  (I'm used to Rhythmbox, where you just click play...)  Thought there'd be a more direct route.
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: I am just a noob :-)
<slyfox> So I just reinstalled fresh Kubuntu, which codecs do I need to play all the media files ?
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: :)  I'm only a KDE newbie.  I normally use Gnome (or no graphics at all...), but this weekend I'm playing around.
<tonyy_on_kde> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: how do you like it? I found KDE to be well made for productivity, lots of usefull utilities
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: will this work? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: It's a little bit heavy for me usually, and I have to muck with a lot of defaults to get the sort of behaviour I'm used to, but it's nice.
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: That page is probably right, but I'd compare the command to the one on the wiki, since the wiki is usually more up to date.
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: but this is a wiki, no ?
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: I mean the official wiki, rather.
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: which one is the official one? I though that this was the official one ?
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<slyfox> tonyy_on_kde: the one I gave you is the official Ubuntu 6.10 guide
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: Unofficial rather.  See the top of the page :)
<masterloki> Hi, I have a broadcom 4318 but no wireless networks are detected
<masterloki> it seems my card is off
<slyfox> Someone please help with kate http://pastebin.com/867673
<masterloki>  but i cant turn it on
<masterloki> My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5002
<slyfox> masterloki: get knetwork manager and enable wireless
<masterloki> when I try
<Tonren> How do I get the US english w/ deadkeys keyboard layout?
<masterloki> slyfox: when I try to enable it disiable
<slyfox> masterloki: huh ?
<slyfox> Help with Kate please http://pastebin.com/867673
<lebifteksauvage> masterloki: i have the problem
<masterloki> lebifteksauvage: ?_?
<lebifteksauvage> with wireless
<masterloki> lebifteksauvage: you cant turn it on neither?
<masterloki> lebifteksauvage: I suspect is an acpi problem
<lebifteksauvage> yeah , with the same broadcom
<masterloki> lebifteksauvage: on my lap lspci say I have the driver
<lebifteksauvage> same , i have some problem with it
<Jucato> slyfox: that's not a Kate problem/error
<Jucato> rawr!! I'm getting lagged...
<slyfox> Jucato: :-( I was so excited. I got a fresh kubunut nad latest kde and now I cant use Kate :-( So what seems to be the problem ?
<Jucato> sorry about that... slyfox still there?
<Jucato> slyfox: those errors are not Kate's.
<Jucato> slyfox: Kate still runs even if those errors show up
<slyfox> yes
<slyfox> slyfox: yes, I can start kate
<slyfox> but I cannot get to teh sources file
<slyfox> let me see if I can get to some otehr file
<Jucato> slyfox: ok, just run "kdesu kate" and open sources.list from there
<Jucato> slyfox: or try running "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" in Alt+F2 instead of Konsole
<slyfox> Jucato: kdesu kate  gives the same msitake
<Jucato> slyfox: ignore those errors
<slyfox> Jucato: this worked. But I am very concerned about these errors
<slyfox> Jucato: should I reinstall Kubuntu
<slyfox> ?
<slyfox> and not update to kde 3.5.6 ?
<Jucato> slyfox: no. those errors are nothing. don't be concerned about them
<Jucato> they're just saying that they can't detect any tablet. Xorg in Ubuntu is configured, by default, to support pointing devices that are handled by those wacom tablet entries in xorg.conf
<slyfox> Jucato: but my convern is that I jad a working kubuntu few hours ago untill I did a fresh reintall and applied KDE 3.5.6  and not kate does not work :-(
<Under-Ground> what is kubuntu?
<Under-Ground> hi
<Under-Ground> :)
<Jucato> !kubuntu | Under-Ground
<ubotu> Under-Ground: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<slyfox> Jucato: "can't detect any tablet."  what is a tablet ?
<Under-Ground> ty
<Jucato> slyfox: how does kate not work? you said it still runs
<eisenbergs> hey. can someone help me get adept to work?
<slyfox> Jucato: It stopped working in terminal when I tried "sudo kate" I was then told to use "kdesu kate" instead and it worked but a few launches later neither one works..  ALT+F2 is the only one that still works
<Jucato> slyfox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet
<Ertain> What are the hotkeys for changing from one virtual desktop to another?
<Jucato> slyfox: because you are never supposed to use sudo with GUI apps. even if they worked before
<tonyy_on_kde> Ertain: Not sure of defaults - I set custom ones.
<Jucato> slyfox: those errors that you are so concerned about have nothing to do with Kate at all
<slyfox> Jucato: ok, forget about that then, why does it just not work, was it me that did something ?
<Jucato> Ertain: Ctrl+Tab by default, iirc
<Jucato> slyfox: <slyfox> slyfox: yes, I can start kate <--- I thought you said it works? you can launch Kate as root with "kdesu kate".
<eisenbergs> hey. when ever something requests a password its the same one u log in with right?
<Jucato> ha he left...
<Jucato> eisenbergs: yes (unless it's you're e-mail's password :P )
<eisenbergs> righto
<slyfox> Jucato: kdesu kate does not work for me when I write it in the treminal
<eisenbergs> Uh. okay well Adept manager keeps saying its database is locked*
<eisenbergs> Any idea how i can fix this 2 install a package*?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | eisenbergs
<ubotu> eisenbergs: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> slyfox: side from those baddevice errors, what other errors do you get when running just "kdesu kate"?
<Jucato> slyfox: or better yet, close Konsole, then open it up again, and try "kdesu kate" there again
<eisenbergs> jucato: i just got usage sudo with a bunch of stuff and another line of more commands
<Tonren> Can someone tell me wtf is going on here, please?: http://inspiranity.com/pics/kcontrolwtf.jpg
<xsacha> woah
<Jucato> eisenbergs: did you enter the commands properly?
<eisenbergs> *tries again*
<xsacha> Tonren: click admin mode?
<slyfox> Jucato: same error as in pastebin, but it worked now !
<Jucato> slyfox: ok, learn to ignore those errors. there are harmless but annoying
<Tonren> xsacha: Yes - you can tell from the red outline
<slyfox> Jucato: thank you, I have next problem
<slyfox> Jucato: I am following this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<xsacha> Tonren: try kdesu kcontrol  ?
<Jucato> slyfox: those are for GNOME
<slyfox> Jucato:
<slyfox> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<slyfox> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<slyfox> is only available from another source
<slyfox> E: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~$
<Tonren> !paste | slyfox
<Jucato> !pastebin | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slyfox> crap, again I am flooding :-)
<Tonren> Wow... was ubotu smart enough to know not to send the same paste twice?
<Jucato> slyfox: ignore those instructions. those are for GNOME only
<Tonren> I'm pretty impressed by that.
<slyfox> Jucato: where do I find info for kubuntu for codecs then ?
<Jucato> well, actually, for both GNOME and KDE... but more than you need
<Jucato> !codecs | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slyfox> Jucato: but they are not isntalling because of this one codec
<Tonren> xsacha: That does absolutely nothing, surprisingly.
<Jucato> slyfox: for mp3's, you need "libxine-extracodecs" but you need to have multiverse enabled
<xsacha> hmm, not sure, .. it's working here
<Jucato> !multiverse | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tonren> xsacha: I had to sudo it... generated some vterm errors, but...
<xsacha> kdesu isnt working for some reason?
<juano__> eisenbergs: did you install the drivers?
<slyfox> what is the command to apt-get UNinstall something ?
<xsacha> slyfox: yep that's it
<Jucato> slyfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 for MP3's, scroll down a bit for the Kubuntu instructions
<Jucato> xsacha: ??
<Jucato> slyfox: sudo apt-get remove <something>
<tonyy_on_kde> slyfox: apt-get remove
<xsacha> slyfox: apt-get remove
<Tonren> xsacha: Nope, isn't working
<chevy69chevelle> hey ppls, i got a question for you
<xsacha> Tonren: yeah, that's it -- just kdesu isnt working for some reason -- tried kdesu on anything else?
<meteor-1500> i'm running kubuntu amd64, anyone know if there is a flash player plugin for amd64 that'll work?
<intelikey> chevy69chevelle the answer is 27
<slyfox> waht does "sudo cp -p "  what does -p mean ?
<chevy69chevelle> why is it when i try to launch an mp3 into amarok using katapult it says "no suitable input plugin"
<intelikey> :)
<xsacha> slyfox:   -p same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps
<chevy69chevelle> intelikey: OH shoot, i was trying 16
<Tonren> xsacha: Doesn't seem to work on anything
<intelikey> !mp3 | chevy69chevelle
<ubotu> chevy69chevelle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsacha> Tonren: not good :( maybe reinstall it
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: try playing an MP3 directly in Amarok. if you're on Kubuntu Edgy, you'll be asked if you want to install the MP3 codecs
<Tonren> xsacha: Reinstall kdesu?  There's no such package..
<Tonren> Can anyone offer an opinion on why the font is garbled in this window?  http://inspiranity.com/pics/kcontrolwtf.jpg
<intelikey> Jucato hmmm so edgy is just || that close to a complete departure from gnu ?
<Jucato> intelikey: why?
<slyfox> In repositories I have enabled Multiverse and I stil lget this erro
<slyfox> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<chevy69chevelle> jucato: I am using dapper, and it does play when i try directly from amarok
<slyfox> Maybe I need to update first? - apt-get udpate ?
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: ah, you have to  manually install libxine-extracodecs then
<mikejanssen> meh
<intelikey> Jucato only thing left to do is just install the codecs on the default installation....
<mikejanssen> 69 chevelle
<mikejanssen> booooo
<Jucato> slyfox: sudo apt-get update
<mikejanssen> go 67
<mikejanssen> = )
<xsacha> Tonren: kdelibs5 and/or kdebase-bin
<sparr> hooray for kubuntu's default kernel recognizing my IDE raid controller!  still missing my NIC and sound, but ill get those working once i can upgrade
<slyfox> Jucato: I still get this Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiver
<Jucato> intelikey: it's still not installed by default. the script only automates the enabling of the multiverse repository
<Tonren> xsacha: That sounds risky to reinstall
<chevy69chevelle> mikejanssen: if i had a 67 i would go 67, i'm sure if you had a 69 you would go 69 :P
<Jucato> slyfox: why do you insist on installing that, when you won't need/use it?
<mikejanssen> meh, 69 i dont like the style of too much
<mikejanssen> 67 = i dream of
<Jucato> slyfox: I already told you that "libxine-extracodecs" is the only thing you need to play MP3's on Kubuntu. GStreamer is for Ubuntu/GNOME
<slyfox> Jucato: I do not, I just follow the guide from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   and it has this huge line with all the codecs to be pasted into terminal and that is what I get whenI paste it n
<Jucato> <Jucato> slyfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 for MP3's, scroll down a bit for the Kubuntu instructions
<sparr> slyfox: you havent added 'multiverse' to your sources
<jarn> How do I make a command run from the terminal quiet, not put any text into the terminal and let me keep using the terminal?
<sparr> slyfox: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put " multiverse" after "universe" on the uncommented lines
<Jucato> slyfox: also, I think you didn't add multiverse, but enabled the wrong multiverse
<chevy69chevelle> I like the 69's actually, i like how the ass end sticks up a bit higher(on mine newayz) and the tail lights are a little squarer, i don't like the later years so much when they started going to dual headlights rather then quad though
<intelikey> howto make kde "NOT" notice when i mount a cd from a konsole ?
<slyfox> let me see
<sparr> tricky to use the ubuntu instructions for kubuntu there...  those gnome guys have a package manager manager that can modify their sources for them
<Eruantalon> jarn: Many programs hava quit option if you use with & after tyhe command it will be in the background
<mikejanssen> my friend has a 70
<jarn> Eruantalon: Thanks.
<mikejanssen> well he's on his 2nd 70
<mikejanssen> and my friends dad has a bright red 67 SS
<mikejanssen> i <3 that car...
<jarn> Eruantalon: That's exactly what I was looking for, I remembered it was something like that but couldn't remember exactly.
<tonyy_on_kde> Can you change the order of groups in the vertical arrangement in Kopete?
<Eruantalon> But i would just fireup another tab en konsol and have the program run there
<sparr> jarn: be careful with &, it wont stop stderr from coming to the terminal.  and the program will end if you log out.  'nohup' is a command you may want to investigate
<slyfox> sparr: This is what I have http://pastebin.com/867676
<slyfox> Jucato:  This is what I have http://pastebin.com/867676
<tonyy_on_kde> How can I make Konversation beep / make some default sound when my nick is said?  I only saw an option to choose a custom sound.
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<intelikey> jucato howto make kde "NOT" notice when i mount a cd from a konsole ?
<Jucato> slyfox: in lines 20 and 21, and the word "multiverse" after "universe"
<intelikey> err console
<sparr> damn you for making me launch a web browser off the live cd  :)
<tonyy_on_kde> Jucato: Okay, I clicked turn on all sounds.  Should that do it?
<Eruantalon> tonyy_on_kde:
<tonyy_on_kde> nope
<Eruantalon> did it work?
<tonyy_on_kde> dang
<Jucato> intelikey: try KControl -> Peripherals -> Storage Media
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: no
<juano__> Oly: eisenbergs how are you managing with NVIDIA?
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> didn't think of Peripherals
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: just the "someone wrote your nick in a message"
<slyfox> Jucato: it should be like this ?
<chevy69chevelle> ya 67 SS was my dream car, then i came across a smoken deal on a 69 so the tide turned lol, i'm actually suprised to see another linux user into old classics, most ppl i meet drive POS honda's, or in my room mate's case, a neon on steroeds(SRT-4)
<slyfox> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<slyfox> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<Jucato> intelikey: KControl groupings are not the best :)
<Jucato> slyfox: yes
<intelikey> :)
<mikejanssen> heh
<Jucato> intelikey: it was one of the goals of system settings. get a KDE usability expert and rearrange them in a more logical order/grouping
<mikejanssen> i wish i had cashflow, i'd totally own a few oldies
<tonyy_on_kde> Jucato: It only gives me a line to browse for a sound file.  Isn't there a system theme to just turn on?
<mikejanssen> 67 chevelle...67-69 camaro...maybe a few others
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: not by default. don't you like it that you're able to choose what sound will annoy you? :P
<intelikey> Jucato it's just that i don't normally consider inbox things as Peripheral,  althought the hd is only connected via a cable to the mother board.
* intelikey wonders if RAM can be called a Peripheral ???
<chevy69chevelle> 69 charger.. go gereral lee(only reason i like the car) lol
<tonyy_on_kde> Jucato: Well, I like that the feature's there yes - but usually things have "Play a sound" and "choose a custom one"
<Jucato> intelikey: define a peripheral :)
<Jucato> intelikey: a video card is a peripheral too
<mikejanssen> lol
<intelikey> exactly
<mikejanssen> i wouldnt mind an old mustang either
<chevy69chevelle> jucato: I did install them already, first thing i did :P
<chevy69chevelle> gt250 or a gt500
<chevy69chevelle> buddy of mine has a 71 mach1
<intelikey> well the head always was.  the card....  heh if it's onboard vidio would it still be Peripheral ?
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: what do you mean? I can see those options in COnfigure Notifications too
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> 500
<Jucato> intelikey: yes
<tonyy_on_kde> Jucato: as in if I'm in a hurry I should be able to just enable some sound theme, but if I'm into customization, I can make them all what I want.
<intelikey> ok i'll drop back to my default definition on that.   a Peripheral is anything outside the box.
<intelikey> that's my def. ^  :)
<slyfox> Jucato: ok, Amarok is automatically getting the needed codecs, what about video ?
<Jucato> intelikey: it's not a very accurate definition...
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jucato> slyfox: libxine-extracodces also handles AVI's and other videos. you need w32codecs for Windows Media
<Jucato> tonyy_on_kde: not really sure. it's up to the app's developers if they want to have a sound notification default theme for their app. main KDE does not control those
<intelikey> what would be accurate ?    'everything outside the cpu?'
<Jucato> specially Konversation, which is not part of the main KDE release
<Jucato> intelikey: that's a bit more accurate. although I think RAM isn't a peripheral
<slyfox> Jucato: which database type do you use ?
<intelikey> heh
<Jucato> anything outside the CPU/ALU and Main Memory would probably be a more accurate definition
<Jucato> slyfox: for Amarok? the default SQLite
<slyfox> Jucato: I have about 200 gigs of music. Is SQLite ok ?
<tonyy_on_kde> Jucato: Ah, gotcha.  Oh well, I found one that works for now.
<Jucato> slyfox: 200GB?!?!?!
<akrus> SQLite is okay
<Jucato> that I'm not sure. and my suggestion is that you add them to your collection in groups, not in one whole process
<slyfox> akrus: sure? I heard that for big ones you need mysql
<akrus> slyfox: yeah, but it will work :)
<slyfox> Jucato: yeah, groups is what I do
<akrus> SQLite is just a text file :)
<akrus> hehe
<akrus> just with tabs
<chevy69chevelle> I still can't figure out why it won't play my mp3's in amarok when i try launching via katapult but it will if i play them right through ammaroc. says invalid input plugin: this often means the url protocol is not supported
<intelikey> tonyy_on_kde long time no C++  :)
<Tido> whenever I start up beryl-manager on my laptop, it runs ok but I always get this error in the console: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<slyfox> akrus: MYsql is complex for me, I am coming from windows and back there I just had one database file for my entire music and that was good. Here when I started looking at MYsql, I was like wow... thsi is complex...
<akrus> :)
<akrus> well
<akrus> if you already have MySQL installed
<surgy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<slyfox> akrus: one file is also easy to backup and I undertand how
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: are you sure you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<akrus> then use MySQL, it would be faster
<akrus> SQLite is just a single file
<akrus> not like MySQL db structure
<chevy69chevelle> jucato: I am 100% sure
<akrus> Tido: nVidia/ATI?
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: ah dapper right?
<slyfox> is MySQL easy to backup, is it just one file also? Or many many folders and files ?
<chevy69chevelle> jucato: correct
<intelikey> do you have to run some script on that ^
<Tido> akrus: integrated Intel
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: Katapult bug :)
<akrus> Tido: oh then no idea o_O
<Tido> kk
<akrus> slyfox: MySQL is a folder :)
<chevy69chevelle> jucato: It use to work for me when i was running it before, is it a bug with an update they did?
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs
<akrus> slyfox: in /var/lib/mysql/
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Jucato> chevy69chevelle: iirc, yes
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<akrus> slyfox: MySQL is better for big databases, SQLite for little (up 10000~50000 records)
<slyfox> akrus: but first I need to get the MySQL server and then run it ?
<elyon225> So, I'm considering (eek!) reinstalling Windows for gaming... now, I know that when I do, I won't be able to boot into Linux.  So using the live CD, what must I do to get GRUB back where it belongs?
<akrus> slyfox: it's simple :)
<akrus> slyfox: just apt-get install mysql-server
<chevy69chevelle> lol nutz. what's the main differance between edgy and dapper?
<akrus> elyon225: in konsole: sudo update-grub
<elyon225> akrus: That's it?
<slyfox> akrus: wow 32 mg, so big
<akrus> elyon225: likely :)
<akrus> slyfox: then use SQLite :P
<akrus> hehe^^
<akrus> Jucato: what messenger are you using under Linux?
<Jucato> akrus: Kopete
<slyfox> akrus: that is ok, I can spare space for my music collection
<akrus> T_T
<Linux_Galore> heres a hard one, how to I regress a package because its breaking my install, ie liglu1-mesa
<akrus> ICQ File Transports not supported
<akrus> & some problems with Unicode...
<intelikey> akrus update-grub won't write the mbr will it ?
<akrus> slyfox: :)
<akrus> intelikey: it will
<akrus> hm
<slyfox> Do you guys use Kontakt to stay organized ?
<akrus> or no?
<intelikey> i think no
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: sudo apt-get install package=exact_version
<slyfox> Kontact
<akrus> I don't remember, that's the way I fixed my bootloader o_O
<akrus> sudo grub-install?
<Jucato> slyfox: I use Kontact... but I don't think I'm organized just by using it...
<akrus> install-grub
<akrus> I'm always confused with the way they named the executables :)
<intelikey> grub-install will
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah, my problem is for some reason adept has installed a weird version of liblgu1-mesa
<akrus> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<akrus> or something like~
<slyfox> Jucato: yeah :-) I am going on a taks of unsubscribing from many RSS feeds, getting read ot gmail manager plugin for firefox and other bullcrap :-)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: when?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: its actually a cvs version so its broken allot of stuff
<surgy> whats the "deb-src" for the multiverse repo?
<slyfox> Jucato: I found that TiddlyWiki is the best thing to use.
<akrus> surgy: sources?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: a while back, Ive back tracked it to the kubuntu repo
<akrus> surgy: partial sources? :)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hm...
<slyfox> akrus: I am still getting that MySQL server, please also tell me how to make it work with Amarok once I get it
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: kubuntu.org repo?
* akrus is downloading KDE 3.5.6 ^_^
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: its not on the repo anymore but its left me with a broken dep problem
<surgy> akrus: for some reason my install doesnt have the multiverse repos in sources.list i need the repo
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ah....
<akrus> slyfox: actually I never used it
<Jucato> surgy: you just add "multiverse" to the end of the line that goes like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" (presuming you are on edgy)
<elyon225> I can't install sun-java5-jre... for some reason it says it's referred to by another package but is unavailable.
<akrus> slyfox: mysql -uroot
<Jucato> elyon225: do you have "multiverse" enabled?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: its newer than whats on the repo, looks like they added the package then realised its not such a bright idea
<akrus> slyfox: then CREATE DATABASE `amarok`;
<elyon225> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> the *correct* multiverse?
<akrus> slyfox: should work :)
<intelikey> akrus well i just ran update-grub to make sure.  it made a /boot/grub/menu.lst   but i know it didn't do anything to the mbr   cause grub won't work on this box.   so in short  no it doesn't write the mbr.
<elyon225> Jucato: Well, I have whichever one was in the list when I installed Kubuntu
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I'm not sure if that would be from a kubuntu.org repository, as they don't package Xorg related stuff
<Jucato> elyon225: then that one isn't enough
<akrus> intelikey: okay :)
<surgy> thank you
<Jucato> elyon225: you have to add "multiverse" to the end of the line that goes like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" (presuming you are on edgy)
<makuseru> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: the package history points at ubuntu
<akrus> Feisty!
<akrus> o_O
<akrus> oh btw have someone already switched to KDE 3.5.6?
<akrus> something noticeable? :)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: what's the exact version number?
<Jucato> akrus: the password box, most notably
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: 6.5.1+cvs20060824
<akrus> Jucato: it was here since feisty alpha two
<Jucato> akrus: you were asking about 3.5.6 :)
<akrus> hehe :)
<soulrider> i ahve kde 3.5.6
<meteor-1500> every time i'm trying to compile something i'm getting configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hm...
<meteor-1500> this is a fresh 6.10 load, any ideas?
<soulrider> i havnt noticed anything
<akrus> I wish Kopete fixed ICQ bugs :x
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: all my other gl packages are about a week earlier and not cvs
<akrus> meteor-1500: sudo apt-get install gcc
<intelikey> meteor-1500 you have installed build-essential ?
<akrus> oh c++
<akrus> intelikey: isn't it installed by default?
<meteor-1500> akrus: that's there
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hm...
<intelikey> no
<Jucato> akrus: no
<meteor-1500> intelikey: ah thanks
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: if i try and revert the machine it wants to remove xorg and all desktop apps
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<elyon225> Jucato: Yep... was missing that. Thank you.
<akrus> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<elyon225> Now, stupid question... I don't suppose it is possible to BOOT from an ISO, is it?
<akrus> O_O
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: becuase it most probably upgraded everything to the version in that repository
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: are you on feisty, by any chance?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> er...
<intelikey> elyon225 yes it is.  it's just not so easy.
<Jucato> !info libglu1-mesa feisty
<ubotu> libglu1-mesa: The OpenGL utility library (GLU). In component main, is extra. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 248 kB, installed size 600 kB
<elyon225> intelikey: Dangerous?
<akrus> Feisty rulez :D
<intelikey> elyon225 idk.
<Jucato> hm... and yet feisty doesn't have that cvs repo...
<sparr> i hate having to drill holes in my case.  had to drill THREE for this new hardware
<akrus> Linux_Galore: what's the problem by the way?
<sparr> 2 screwholes for the PSU, 1 for the mobo
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: most of my gl stuff has the same release date as that, accept this one stupid package
<intelikey> elyon225 would probably require lilo  i don't think grub could do it.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: you didn't add some compiz or beryl repos did you?
<elyon225> intelikey: Hmm.. I have a DVD iso, but no DVD burner :)
<Linux_Galore> akrus: one package installed from the repo thats broken my deps tree disablinh my ability to use and graphics dev tools
<Linux_Galore> any*
<intelikey> elyon225 :)      i synphonize
<akrus> huh
<Jucato> intelikey: synphowhat?
<elyon225> lol
<elyon225> Kinda like sympathize, I guess.
<intelikey> never say you can't get any synphony out of intelikey
<akrus> is there any software in repository that allows to open CorelDraw files?
<intelikey> :)
<Linux_Galore> looks like Im going to have to throw this install in the bin
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<Jucato> intelikey: did you mean sympathy?
<intelikey> Jucato my daughter was in a snit one day and blurted that one out.  (age 10 at the time)   "you can't get any synphony around here"
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hold your horses partner... we'll see...
<elyon225> Hmm... my adept apparently crashed and I can't kill it.  What is the console command to kill a process?
<Jucato> intelikey: aaaah
<elyon225> I have the PID
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<elyon225> perfect... thanks
<intelikey> Jucato yes she meant "sympathy"
<slyfox> Anyone here uses Digikam?
<slyfox> This does not exist ! - how do I make it work -->> The Scan Items Dialog http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-graphics/digikam/using-kapp-firstrun.html
* intelikey is pretty bad to quote his kids...
<intelikey> that was yestergo
<Jucato> slyfox: when you run it for the very first time, it should be there. unless you already created and album file
<slyfox> So there is no way to add fodlers to digicam so that it will index them ?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: what I really need to do is remove the libglu1-mesa package and "replace it" with the correct version
<soulrider> hey slyfox did you upgrade KDE ?
* intelikey wonders if "fodlers" are good or bad....
<slyfox> soulrider: Yes, fresh kubunut install and latest KDE
<soulrider> cool!
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: can't you do the command I gave?
<slyfox> soulrider: I cant seem to find something that will work like Picasa in KDE, digikam does not have a fonction of adding a folder
<soulrider> slyfox: why not use picasa? :P i think theres a google version
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: what command
<soulrider> i cant really give you an alternative since i dont use that type of programs
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install package=exact_version
<slyfox> soulrider: yeah, but it runs under wine and the fonts are total crap under wine
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: let me try
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: in this case it would be "sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa=6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3"
<yuriy> slyfox: there are a couple gnome programs you could try if digikam and picasa don't fit your needs
<intelikey> = ?     hmmm     i didnt know tha = was a meta char in apt...
<yuriy> slyfox: i think one is f-spot and i don't remember the other one, i havent' tried them
<soulrider> slyfox: im sure theres a linux version
<yuriy> there is a linux version but afaik it works by integrating a version of wine, which might be what he meant
<makuseru> how do i get an ipod to mount in linux?
<stdin> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<slyfox> How about Gwenview ?
<yuriy> Gwenview is just a viewer, not an organizer
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: bingo that fixed it, yay I can do some dev work
<makuseru> stdin: all that page says is to intall gtkpod-aac
<yuriy> doesn't amarok handle ipods?
<makuseru> it did my old one
<stdin> amarok does
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: that
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: that's great! :)
<makuseru> not this new Nano
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: havent got a clue were that cvs package came from, and no I never set up beryl on this dev machine
<eisenbergs> !nvidia eisenbergs
<intelikey> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ah.. I should have asked you to do "apt-cache policy libglu1-mesa"
<eisenbergs> whats the link for installing nn vidia drivers?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: remember that command, it will show you the available versions of a package and which repo they are from
<Jucato> !nvidia | eisenbergs
<stdin> nothing I know can sync with the new nano yet
<ubotu> eisenbergs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* yuriy tries to resist ranting about a *nix user buying a new ipod
<Jucato> intelikey: I think they mean iPod Nano :P
<intelikey> oh  !
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> yuriy: mine was a gift, so I didn't buy it :P
* intelikey goes away ranting about gifts from nano .....
<stdin> my nano runs rockbox anyway, and ipodlinux
<akrus> could someone tell me how to open .CDR file under Linux?
<akrus> (CorelDraw)
<slyfox> crap I jsut created a MySQL database with wrong password, any idea how to delete databse or change password ?
<intelikey> gimp ?
<akrus> intelikey: okay, I'll try
<intelikey> ood ?
<intelikey> akrus i'm not sure on either of those.
<akrus> ood?
<soulrider> akrus: kryta?
<akrus> what's this?
<Jucato> krita
<akrus> krita = Select filter
<akrus> :)
<soulrider> aight, im going to bed
<soulrider> see ya!!
<slyfox> crap I jsut created a MySQL database with wrong password, any idea how to delete databse or change password ?
<slyfox> soulrider: good night
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: sweeeeeeeeet, the code is compiling
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: good for you :)
<intelikey> akrus is CorelDraw = svg ???   if so  inkscape and sodipodi  may work ....
<akrus> hm ok
<Linux_Galore> bbs have to see if this patch works
<Jucato> Raster graphics = Krita, the GIMP, etc. Vector graphics = Inkscape, sodipodi, karbon14 (eek?)
<a9913> how do i play mp3s in amarok?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a9913> thanks
<akrus> nah
<akrus> nothing works :)
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<akrus> VMWare + Corel is the only solution~
<akrus> OGG is better
<akrus> already converted everything :)
<akrus> almost everything*
<stdin> akrus: or VirtualBox to replace vmware
<intelikey> .ogg     we want ogg      we want ogg     we want ogg
* intelikey < bangs on the table with his shoe
<eisma> i get this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eisma> as a result from downloadng flash bu it going too slowly
<intelikey> COD was kinda one of thos onez's anyway wasn't it ?
<eisma> how do i kill that?
<eisma> cause i dont want to run it
<intelikey> remove the lock file ?
<intelikey> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<stdin> you may not have to do that
<stdin> just run the command in konsole
<eisma> i still get it
<eisma> i dont want to run the command
<eisma> i want it to just stop workng
<eisma> cause when i run it, it ends up downloading a file that takes days to ddownload
* intelikey thinks it didd
<eisma> and i dont want that
<eisma> eisma@eisma-desktop:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eisma> eisma@eisma-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<eisma> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eisma> eisma@eisma-desktop:~$
<stdin> try sudo dpkg --purge -r flashplugin-nonfree
<intelikey> stdin that will still have to set it up before it can remove it.
<stdin> intelikey: it has worked sometimes before
<akrus> stdin: is it better? :)
* stdin emphasises "sometimes"
<stdin> wouldn't say it's better exactly
<premier_> Ive been having my computer lock up occasionally on boot, and its says "BUG: Soft lockup on CPU#0".  Whats the deal?
<premier_> Im running a dual core
<a9913> can anybody give me apt's sources.list? i sorta messed mine up :/
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<a9913> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> np
<a9913> stdin, thanks
<stdin> np
<premier_> intelikey: so about my computer locking up on boot
<intelikey> premier_ don't know.  have you look through the bug reports ?
<premier_> how long should I wait when it does that before giving up and rebooting?
<premier_> ummm... no
<intelikey> max timeout on anything i know of is 10 minutes.
<intelikey> i'd probably giv it 20 seconds  :)
<premier_> okay
<intelikey> but if the output is "soft lockup"  it's not going to time out.
<intelikey> that's one click short of 'kernel panic'
<intelikey> and three clicks better than letting the smoke out of the cpu
* intelikey starts working on code for digital smoke.... to put the smoke back in things like that.
<slyfox> how do I remove a folder even if it contains file inside it?  rmdir does not work
<intelikey> "digital smoke"  heh that'll pass right through a 'firewall' wont it ?
<intelikey> rm
<intelikey> man rm
<intelikey> short answer is   rm -R
<slyfox> cool
<slyfox> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> now do us all a favour and read the man page
<intelikey> :)
<meteor-1500> how can i get supermount style cd and usb drive mounting?
<intelikey> !supermount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supermount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meteor-1500> the default thing doesn't seem to unmount cd's
<intelikey> oh automounting....   yuch.
<intelikey> i never touch the stuff
<akrus> usbmount :)
<meteor-1500> why not?
<akrus> sudo apt-get install usbmount
<intelikey> !usbmount
<ubotu> usbmount: automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.14ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 116 kB
<meteor-1500> ta
<akrus> does not work for me anyway xD
<akrus> it works for MP3 player
<akrus> but not for Card Reader T_T
<akrus> my Card Reader died lol
<intelikey> !dontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<akrus> intelikey: do you have any idea why is my card reader not working whereas on my friend's PC it's ok?
<intelikey> akrus dmesg | less    see if it's recognized && if any errors
<akrus> no errors
<akrus> it's mounted very rarely
<akrus> I can mount it manually
<akrus> but if I copy something
<akrus> the data is broken
<akrus> and some files cannot be read
<akrus> from SD
<akrus> MemorySticks are not working at all~
<akrus> but it worked!
<intelikey> have no klue.   maybe hardware issue ?  loose cable bad contacts....     i don't know
<Jucato> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> :)
<akrus> amaroK detected it
<akrus> everything is okay with
<akrus> tried at friend's PC :)
<intelikey> akrus you are missing the point.  if it works on other boxes....
<akrus> it worked :)
<akrus> hm
<akrus> some flood :)
<intelikey> but now doesn't on yours....
<akrus> [ 4175.180000]  SCSI device sdc: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB) [ 4175.180000]  sdc: Write Protect is off [ 4175.180000]  sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00 [ 4175.180000]  sdc: assuming drive cache: write through [ 4175.180000]   sdc: sdc1
<akrus> that's dmesg
<intelikey> so hardware is questionable.  it could be software.  but hardware is questionable if it only fails on one set of hardware.
<akrus> lemme check another cable
<akrus> Card Reader is working I'm sure
<akrus> same
<akrus> amaroK detected
<akrus> KDE = no
<akrus> mounting manually
<akrus> actually we tried this with 2 different card-readers
<akrus> same T_T
<akrus> File cannot be opened
<intelikey> that sounds like permissions
<intelikey> ls -l
<akrus> but some are opened
<akrus> -rwxr-xr-x
<intelikey> owner ?
<akrus> and some drwxr-xr-x
<akrus> root
<akrus> sudo chmod 0777 ./ -R
<intelikey> looks like you should have read only access
<akrus> Read-only file system
<akrus> Input/output error
<intelikey> mount
<intelikey> ?
<akrus>  /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdcard type vfat (rw)
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/sdcard
<akrus> I actually changed nothing except installing some packages from repository
<intelikey> ls -l /media/sdcard
<akrus> same :)
<akrus> Read-only file system :D
<intelikey> ls -l /media/sdcard
<intelikey> show me one.
<akrus> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2173314 2006-10-20 12:08 YouandI_Yuyuro.mp3
<intelikey> mount | grep media/sdcard
<akrus>  /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdcard type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<akrus> the only way I found to copy files
<intelikey> you can't have umask=000 and perms 755 at the same time....
<akrus> before mounting
<akrus> chmod 0777 on /media/sdcard
<akrus> and then mount the volume
<akrus> I'll be able to copy only under root
<akrus> but anyway after unmounting files are mostly 0 bytes or broken
<intelikey> need to   sync ;umount blah
<intelikey> but i still say "<intelikey> you can't have umask=000 and perms 755 at the same time...."
<akrus> blah: command not found
<akrus> :)
<akrus> what is sync?
<intelikey> man sync
<akrus> actually one thing is confusing
<akrus> ?---------  ? ?    ?           ?                ? VA-Anjunabeats_Worldwide_1-2CD-2006-TGX
<akrus> and the folder is Red o_O
<intelikey> broken link
<intelikey> hmmm in konqueror i get error "executing shell commands works only from local dirrectories"     so where is  trash:///  then ?
<intelikey> akrus   sudo umount /media/*
<intelikey> do that about three times and try this.
<akrus> device busy
<raphink> intelikey: .local/share/Trash/ iirc
<akrus> ah
<akrus> okay now
<akrus> not mounted :)
<intelikey> sudo mount -o umask=0000,rw /dev/sdc1 /media/sdcard
<intelikey> raphink then why can't konq execute any commands in there ?
<raphink> well ~/.local/share/Trash and trash:// are not the same
<raphink> for Konqueror, trash:/, media:/, camera:/ and alike are distant protocols
<raphink> and Konqueror only accepts to execute commands from local dirs as it said in the error
<intelikey> so where is me when i go to  trash:///   ?
<akrus> :o
<Jucato> ~/.local/share/Trash
<raphink> you are browsing ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<akrus> mounted
<raphink> but Konqueror sees it as if you were browsing remotly
<Jucato> the magic of KIO
<akrus> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  2173314 2006-10-20 12:08 YouandI_Yuyuro.mp3
<raphink> to Konqueror, trash:/ has quite the same status as sftp:/ for ex
<eisenbergs> Can someone run me through on how install firefox? * very newbie i know*
<raphink> yes Jucato
<pgdown> eisenbergs
<intelikey> akrus so can you write there now ?
<akrus> eisenbergs: sudo apt-get install firefox
<raphink> eisenbergs: sudo apt-get install firefox
<akrus> intelikey: lemme check
<pgdown> open terminal and type sudo apt-get install firefox
<pgdown> too late
<akrus> no access
<akrus> ~_~
<eisenbergs> bahah. okay. thanks.. lol that was uhh
<eisenbergs> haha
<raphink> intelikey: this is the problem we had with media:/ and kaffeine
<intelikey> akrus broken hardware.
<Jucato> and the problem with home:/ grr....
<raphink> intelikey: because opening files in media:/ is just like opening them in sftp:/, it's seen as a distatnt protocol
<Jucato> it's both a convenience *and* and inconvenience...
<raphink> intelikey: so Konqueror/Kaffeine/etc. copies the files to /tmp first and then only reads them
<eisenbergs> this is wha ti just got
<eisenbergs> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eisenbergs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> raphink ok.   i stand under you.
<Jucato> eisenbergs: is Adept still open?
<pgdown> eisenbergs: be sure to enable the extra repos: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<pgdown> follow the instructions on that page
<eisenbergs> yea. adept is still open. shut it and away it goes*
<pgdown> you can only have one instance of apt-get or adept open
<pgdown> at a time
<akrus> intelikey: it's working :)
<akrus> intelikey: on Feisty alpha 2...
<akrus> and this is happening for another card reader too :3
<intelikey> akrus one other thing i'd like you to post      uname -r    could be kernel bug...
<akrus> 2.6.19-7-generic
<intelikey> k
<akrus> I cannot get 2.6.20 working :)
<akrus> it's always something saying me
<akrus> while booting
<intelikey> i might sujest a .17 kernel for testing that.
<intelikey> just to make sure
<akrus> Cannot assign region for PCI something
<akrus> hm
<akrus> we have tested under 2.6.20 -> was okay
<eisenbergs> is there a plugin or something for kde where i can view network traffic?
<yuriy> akrus i haven't read the conversation, but the card reader in my laptop didn't work with 2.6.17 and eariler, so if yours is a Ricoh it might be that
<intelikey> akrus also make known in  #ubuntu+1  they may have a known issue there.
<akrus> hm okay :)
<akrus> us 002 Device 009: ID 0aec:3260 Neodio Technologies Corp. 7-in-1 Card Reader <-- it's not Ricoh :)
<yuriy> eisenbergs: i know there are some karamba themes that include one
<surgy> whats the terminal command for "delete" ?
<yuriy> surgy: rm
<intelikey> sudo rm /dev/hd*    (:
<surgy> yuriy: whats the comand to remove a directory?
<yuriy> rmdir
<Jucato> intelikey: please don't do that
<intelikey> rm -r
<kraut> moin
<yuriy> -r to delete the files in it as well
<surgy> yuriy: what if its not empty?
<intelikey> Jucato that wont really hurt anything.   but it will scare the krap out of a guy
<yuriy> surgy: -r
<Jucato> intelikey: which is why I'm asking you not to do that
<intelikey> or -R
<surgy> thnx :)
<intelikey> Jucato a reboot and all is normal.  udev makes those inodes each boot.
<Jucato> it still might give ideas to unwitting/unknowing newbies
* intelikey thinks we should take the warning lables off every thing and let nature take it' course...
<intelikey> it's
<akrus> intelikey: should I select generic, i386 or something else?
<eisenbergs> how do i open firefox up now..
<eisenbergs> nvm
<eisenbergs> brain fart
<eisenbergs> ignore it
<Jucato> eisenbergs: it should be in your K Menu
<intelikey> yes generic i386
<akrus> both? o_O
<eisenbergs> yea. not the normal color graphic..
<Jucato> !generic | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<surgy> "Local not supported by C library"
<berkes> lol: http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20070125.html (read back for a bit of history)
<akrus> ah lol
<surgy> intelikey: im not THAT green anymore but please dont misslead me
<akrus> 2.6.20-5 then ~_~
<intelikey> surgy what does    echo $LC_ALL    say ?
<akrus> lol mine says nothing
<stdin> woo, I got remember line on alt-tab now =D
<akrus> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 :)
* Jucato thinks $LC_ALL is not set by default
<intelikey> sorry    echo $LANG
<surgy> intelikey: yes that whould misslead me, but now i will know to always question you
<akrus> 2.6.20-rc6 :o
<surgy> intelikey: oh sorry missunderstood you
<_4strO> yop yop
<surgy> intelikey: it says nothing
<akrus> locale -a
<intelikey> well if LANG is not set then that's why the error.
<surgy> intelikey: en_US.UTF-8
<intelikey> export LANG=en_US
<intelikey> and re run what ever errored out
<surgy> intellikey: it was Savage, and it went ahead and installed it was a warning
<intelikey> surgy to fix it add   LANG="en_US"   to /etc/environment
<surgy> intelikey ok thnx
<surgy> intelikey thats not a valid directory
<intelikey> not a dir a file.
<intelikey>  cat /etc/environment
<surgy> intelikey: "
<surgy> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<surgy> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<intelikey> then source it from /etc/profile
<surgy> but it has Lang="en_US.UTF-8" allready
<surgy> does that not mean its fixed?
<surgy> intelikey: how do i source it? (by the way this is the error "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library")
<intelikey> echo '. /etc/environment' | sudo tee -a /etc/profile
<intelikey> it add this line                                                                                               . /etc/environment
<surgy> bash: cd: /etc/environment: Not a directory
<surgy> yes
<surgy> it added that
<surgy> so how do i add to it?
<intelikey> close konsole and reopen it
<intelikey> did you run that string i posted ?
<surgy> this?  echo '. /etc/environment' | sudo tee -a /etc/profile
<intelikey> yes
<surgy> yes i ran it and it added the line you said
<intelikey> ok close the konsole
<surgy> ok
<intelikey> reopen it
<surgy> yes master
<surgy> it is done
<intelikey> type#  echo $LANG
<surgy> done
<intelikey> it said ?
<surgy> nothing
<surgy> i typed "#  echo $LANG"
<surgy> and nothing
<intelikey> no not the #
<stdin> heh :)
<intelikey> that makes everything else a comment.
<surgy> output == en_US.UTF-8
<intelikey> ok.
<surgy> duh i shouldve known that :)
<intelikey> you're dismissed.
<intelikey> (:
<surgy> so its finished?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> fixed for all users
<surgy> awsome
<surgy> intelikey: when installing Savage i get "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"
<intelikey> might have to restart kde for it to read in the env...
<surgy> so a end session wont work here huh?
<surgy> gonna have to cntrl+alt+backspace ?
<intelikey> yes it will
<anything1> hi how do i check what's my user's group ?
<surgy> ok
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin.
<intelikey> anything1 groups
<stdin> anything1: in konsole you can do "id"
<stdin> hey [StingRay] 
<stdin> [StingRay] : I'm happy today :)
<intelikey> id is Ugly tho
<[StingRay] > stdin, I don't know if this is a bug, but I just changed my hostname and now sudo -s returns: sudo: unable to lookup galia via gethostbyname()
<[StingRay] > stdin, share it with me :)
<[StingRay] > and the others, stdin ;)
<stdin> [StingRay] : yeah, you normally have to restart after changing hostname
<anything1> groups=100(users),44(video),1003(auditusers) means what?
<anything1> i'm in group users, video and auditusers ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, this is afte the restart :). I just lost root
<intelikey> yep
<akrus> hm
<anything1> what the numbers mean?
<akrus> okay I noticed the problem :)
<stdin> [StingRay] : and I'm happy because: 1) KDE 3.5.6 is in feisty/main and 2) I got remember line on alt-tab on konversation now :)
<intelikey> anything1 like i said    groups
<surgy> intelikey: i ended my curent session logged back in and got this error when installing savage "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"
<anything1> the numbers meand the id of the group? or the number of pple in the group?
<stdin> anything1: the GUD (Group ID)
<stdin> *GID :P
<anything1> ok how i add the user into a new group?
<anything1> usermod ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, sorry but I did not get 2)
<stdin> [StingRay] : you ever use the feature in konversation where it inserts a "remember line" when you switch tabs (channels) to show activity you missed ?
<[StingRay] > superb, stdin :)
<stdin> anything1: you can do it in System Settings
<stdin> [StingRay] : it's in the SVN version, it wasn't working, so I reported the bug, now it's fixed :)
<[StingRay] > stdin, If I restart and the problem persists, is grub root console the only solution?
<[StingRay] > gg, stdin
<anything1> ok done
<anything1> is this a immediate effect or must restart?
<stdin> [StingRay] : check the hostname in /etc/hostname and in /etc/hosts to make sure they match first
<intelikey> surgy id say.  "you have a bug."       you can try    sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base    but it's probably already the newest version.
<stdin> anything1: you'll need to logout and back in
<surgy> intelikey: i did a full update last night doubtfull they updated the lang pack and savage sense then
<intelikey> humour me.   sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<intelikey> then we'll know we covered all the bases
<[StingRay] > stdin, in /etc/hosts the only hostname is "127.0.1.1 hostname_different_than_the_one_in_/etc/hostname"
<surgy> intelikey: here is psotinstall warnings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2952/
<stdin> [StingRay] : while I don't think it should make a difference, you could try changing it
<stdin> surgy: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" ?
<[StingRay] > ok, stdin I will go for grub's root console, bye for now and happy celebrating ;)
<surgy> stdin: doing so now
<pgdown> so, is iceweasel optimized at all (say for 686) like swiftfox, or is the differnce only in name/logo/license?
<anything1> ok
<anything1> very cool
<anything1> thx
<egonw> moin, I read about compiz support in 3.5.6... how can I enable it?
<stdin> iceweasel is the debian name for firefox
<pgdown> right...but is there any other difference besides name/logo/license?
<intelikey> surgy if that fixes it be sure and report that.  the updated packages should have update-locales in the scripts.
<surgy> also when i try to run savage i get this:
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~/Savage$ ./silverback.bin
<surgy> System_Init()
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~/Savage$
<surgy> intelikey: everything was allready up to date
<surgy> intelikey it didnt fix it
<stdin> pgdown: no, it's just got some patches from debian in it
<intelikey> didn't really think it would.   i'm calling bug on that one.
<pgdown> ok
<surgy> so no savage for me :(
<surgy> BOOOO
<surgy> well it acts like it is trying to start flashes the screen black and then gives me what i last said
<anything1> what's the script that auto mount whenever i plug in usb thumb/ipod etc
<surgy> anything1: you can use the disk/filesystem in system settings and click automount
<guglielf> stdin: btw, I have several locales (en_*.UTF-8), do I need all of them?
<surgy> by the way if anyone has problems getting there ipod 2.0 to mount and eject with amarok i figured it out
<anything1> yess i having problem to connect to ipod using amarok
<anything1> keep saying ipod lock or something
<stdin> guglielf: not sure if you "need" them, but I have the same, think it's part of the en language pack
<surgy> ok you have to set a mount point
<surgy> and then go to amarok settings and add a new media device
<surgy> then let it handle it as an apple ipod
<guglielf> stdin: mmm ok :)
<surgy> the "mount command" should be "mount [your mount point] "
<stdin> surgy: nope
<surgy> stdin: its working like that
<stdin> surgy: should use pmount
<surgy> stdin: how am i wrong?
<anything1> ok wait back to basic first
<surgy> why?
<stdin> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<anything1> now when i plug in my ipod.. it detects but doesn't mount for me..so what i would do is mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<stdin> surgy: mount needs sudo, pmount doesn't
<surgy> stdin: i mean the premount command from within amarok
<surgy> stdin: not in amarok..... aparently, it doesnt fail as user
<anything1> now i am in amarok..connect to ipod..it says..failed to create lockfile on ipod mounted at :/media/ipod..permission denied
<stdin> because it's mounted as root
<surgy> anything1: go to kde menu > system settings > advanced > disks and file systems
<surgy> anything1: sign in as root and make sure the ipod is enabled
<surgy> stdin: yes your right
<surgy> anything1: you need to make sure in disk and filesystems that [user]  can enable disable ipod
<weedar> Any ideas on when Feisty will be released?
<surgy> stdin: tell me where im wrong and ill shut up......... you are right about the mount command but after you give permision to user then user can mount it
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<weedar> thank you stdin
<stdin> surgy: won't that add to fstab tho?
<surgy> stdin: havnt checked, but i assume its the gui method of changed fstab
<surgy> stdin: us noobs coming from windows like guis alot
<surgy> changing*
<intelikey> users can run mount because it is set u id root
<Xerroz> has anyone managed to get DRI to work with the open source Radeon Drivers?
<stdin> surgy: removable devices don't go in fstab, because the device (sda) could be assigned to another device, eg if you have a usb stick
<intelikey> that's only of passing interest to most,  but if one runs a system with nosuid then no user can mount anything.
<surgy> stdin: oh
<anything1> damnit
<guglielf> stdin: i've seen a lot of /etc/fstabs containing removable devices
<anything1> i hate the disk/filesystem screen it don't refresh
<stdin> guglielf: me too, but it's not good practise
<intelikey> e.g. i have a cdrom mounted on hdd  observe:  eject /dev/hdd
<intelikey> Error: this program needs to be installed suid root
<intelikey> eject: unmount of `/mnt/cdrom' failed
<surgy> well by defualt disk and file system mount ipod as vfat file system and no user access and no root access thats where all my problems came, i had to be sudo and change them to user
<guglielf> stdin: so, what's the preferred way?
<stdin> guglielf: mounting with pmount, that's what the KDE popup uses when you insert a a device
<anything1> media device: ipod mounted at /media/ipod already locked! if you are sure this is an error, then remove the file /media/ipod/iPold_ControliTunes/iTunesLOock and tr yagain
<surgy> ok but im having problems with the eject command
<surgy> can i use umount?
<stdin> surgy: with pmount ?
<fowlduck> i had problems with eject when i umounted my cdrom today
<fowlduck> had to reboot :/
<stdin> mount with pmount, unmount with pumount
<intelikey> guglielf i would "prefer" making a script for the device that has all the options in it.     sudo mount /dev/sda -o umask=0000 /media/something      and run the script with a click    but i'd also setup sudoers to allow mount/umount without password for the /media dir.    but then again i script everything.
<anything1> how do u mount the device such that everyone can access instead of only root??
<surgy> std: with mount
<intelikey> P U mount    smell bad ?
<guglielf> stdin: on the italian ubuntu-it forum there's plenty of people having problems mounting removable disks. Well, not always kde recognises these devices unfotunately :(
<guglielf> *r
<surgy> anything1: with disk filesysstem click on the drive in admin mode and look at permisions
<stdin> guglielf: the /media and media:/ urls in konq use it too
<anything1> what's the command?
<guglielf> stdin: a newbie is pretty freighteend by scripting ;)
<stdin> guglielf: I haven't mentioned any
<sparr> in the kubuntu edgy installer, step 5 where you set up volumes and mount points (ala fstab)...  it only seems to show my first 8 volumes.  is that a known bug?
<guglielf> stdin: sry :D it was meant for intelikey
<Xerroz> has anyone managed to get DRI to work with the open source Radeon Drivers?
<ForgeAus> DRI?
<ForgeAus> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<dropsl> hi
<ForgeAus> hey dropsl :)
<dropsl> since i updated to kde 3.5.6 my Alt-Gr key doesnt work anymore... so i cant produce at-symbols oder backslashes... may anyone help me :)
<intelikey> ok that disk management app is that part of kcontrol ?
<intelikey> or seperate ?
<intelikey> i'm looking to have a look at it in dapper if it exists...   i started kde as root so i can see all features
<pgdown> what's the name of the spell-checking package that firefox uses?
<surgy> well good night
<dropsl> intelikey: what app do you mean? perhabs qtparted (gparted)?
<surgy> nice talking and thnc for help
<dropsl> surgy: good night
<intelikey> dropsl no the one they were discussing eariler
<dropsl> intelikey: ok i was not here that time ;)
<Linux_Galore> pgdown: you can import dictionary files from within firefox itself
<pgdown> ok
<intelikey> guglielf what is the address of the app you were looking in ?
<guglielf> intelikey: me?
<Linux_Galore> pgdown:  start firefox  go Edit-> Preferences   then click on the Advanced Icon
<intelikey> yeah
<Linux_Galore> pgdown: now in the General section there should be a button bottom right Language,  click on that
<pgdown> ok got it
<pgdown> thanks
<Linux_Galore> pgdown: has choose on it
<intelikey> is it  kmenu > system > periferials > media   ???
<koli> hello people
<Linux_Galore> pgdown: you can also add languages
<koli> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> that's part of kcontrol   was it a seperate app ?
<guglielf> intelikey: well, i was not looking any app in fact :)
<motey> Xerroz: I use ATI and it is neat and fast!
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<stdin> intelikey: might be in System > Partitions
<intelikey> stdin might be but that's not part of dapper.
<guglielf> intelikey: anyway, I don't have that menu (periferals under system)
<stdin> intelikey: It's a part of system settings, so it should be in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> Im avoiding XGL and Compiz, nothing but misery
<guglielf> uh, that's ok :)
<intelikey> stdin ok.  that's what i wanted to know.
<guglielf> intelikey: yes most probably I have it there
<intelikey> guglielf ok thanks.
<akrus> hm
<intelikey> i'm looking into it now.
<akrus> is there something like kfloppy?
<akrus> mkdosfs returning an error xX_
<akrus> x_X*
<stdin> !kfloppy
<ubotu> kfloppy: floppy formatter for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 95 kB, installed size 348 kB
<akrus> lol I have it
<akrus> but it's not working :)
<akrus> mkdosfs: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<stdin> was it running as root ?
<akrus> both
<akrus> all the same :)
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> I don't have a floppy drive, so I don't know
<stdin> !kmformat
<ubotu> kmformat: floppy and USB disk formatting tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~beta2-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 340 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Erunno> Hi all. Just a question as I couldn't find an answer on the internet: Does anyone know why the german webmail service web.de doesn't work with Kontact ?
<Erunno> Especially imap seems to be completely broken.
<akrus> stdin: lol
<akrus> it started
<akrus> KMFormat for KDE 4
<akrus> LOL!
<akrus> lol found the better way
<akrus> another empty diskette xD
<sebbar> hi, about cnr: does this screenshot at http://www.cnr.com/screenshots.html mean that we'll be able to get (at least) the free cnr stuff through synaptic/adept?
<akrus> sebbar: isn't it already working?
<akrus> except the paid software
<sebbar> akrus: what should be already working exactly? cnr for ubuntu isn't yet afaik
<akrus> not for ubuntu
<akrus> there was a guide with switching CNR->Synaptic for Freespire
<akrus> hm, do you mean the last image?
<sebbar> yes
<akrus> hm...
<akrus> CNR Plugin? o_O
<akrus> looks like
<akrus> yes
<akrus> read the forums :)
<akrus> there will add support of some distros
<akrus> Ubuntu is included because of many Home Users :)
<akrus> the only actual point I see is buying software via CNR
<andreasw> hi
<niels_> ubotu: adept crash fix | niels_
<ubotu> niels_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sebbar> akrus: yes, and probably just for non tech users/people living in the us
<akrus> I'm not living in US x_X
<who5ein> tttt
<who5ein> hi
<MrWGW> umm actually
<sebbar> I'm not either... well I was thinking about codecs and stuff like that...you probably wouldn't get them from cnr if they're legal in you r country and could get them for free elsewhere would you?
<MrWGW> the point of buying software from CNR would be to do the right thing
<MrWGW> although in the case of codecs, the situation is more...ambiguous
<sebbar> :MrWGW why would buying sw from cnr be the right thing?
<MrWGW> I maintain though that the FOSS community has to show people in the proprietary software world the same respect we want them to show us, by not pirating their stuff
<MrWGW> (just as we ask them not to violate the terms of our FOSS licenses)
<MrWGW> you treat people the way you want to be treated
<MobsterLobster> hey what is the comand to configure X?
<MrWGW> in the case of CNR, it makes buying proprietary software much easier, and so even if you're in a country where you could, with some degree of legality, download war3z via BitTorrent, I maintain that it would not be The Right Thing (tm)
<MobsterLobster> CNR looks like a great idea it will help make linux popular and unify it
<MrWGW> anyway, if Linux is to have any shot at taking down Windows, it needs to attract non-FOSS developers to port their killer apps to it
<MrWGW> oh absolutely Mobster
<MrWGW> btw, I LOVE your SN
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MobsterLobster> anyway i need the command to configure X plz
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<MobsterLobster> i get the response that xserver is broken or not fully installed is there a way to check wich it is?
<stdin> I'd just do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" to be sure
<akrus> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<akrus> maybe?
<stdin> if the 1st command shows it's installed, then defiantly
<anything> hi what's the command to check what dns i'm using?
<helmut_> hi
<anything> hi anyone knows?
<mindspin> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<anything> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> anything: cat /etc/resovl.conf
<Jucato> anything: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<anything> cool
<Jucato> anything: the second one...
<anything> can i change it?
<anything> how to restart it?
<anything> after changes
<anything> is the 2nd one primary?
* Mez -> bed
<Jucato> you can change it (use sudo or kdesu <text_editor>). no need to restart it. it reverts back to the original DNS after reboot
<Jucato> anything: no. the first one is a typo :P
<anything> ahhh haha..get it
<anything> must i restart to take effect?
<anything> there's nothing like /etc/init.d/dns restart ?
<Jucato> no, no need to restart
<mindspin> bind
<anything> ok
<max_> hi
<max_> i've installed again KUBUNTU but this time with apt-cache search i can't find the italian package for kde and panels
<max_> what's the problem?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> max_: you could ask those guys which packages are for -it
<max_> ok
<max_> thanks
<MobsterLobster> when configuring X i get to a question asking for my default color depth in bits I select 24 (the defualt) but when i select ok the program quits saying i am overwriting a config file. am i finished configing or have i got a error?
<MobsterLobster> plz i need help coz i need X
<Jucato> you are finished
<Jucato> that's the last part of the configuration, and you *are* overwriting the config (xorg.conf) file
<MobsterLobster> so "startx" should wor?
<Jucato> it should...
<Jucato> depends on what your problem was earlier
<MobsterLobster> well i uninstalled my 3d drivers which broke X
<mindspin> ! tell me about commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MobsterLobster> i figured out i was finished i just needed to Sudo startx but it loaded xfce not kde :(
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you don't need sudo for startx
<Erunno> Has anyone else using the german webmail provider web.de with Kontact ? It won't accept my authentification using imap.
<MobsterLobster> ohh well its working now thats the main thing
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: next time, you could use "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" instead of plain startx
* genii sips a coffee
<genii> Wow, seems quiet today :)
<Saree> is there a channel operator here?can u kick MobsterLobster? it is my nick i was just on with it but needed to switch comps. i got X working on this 1
<matt0507> !pi
<ubotu> pi: Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<animimotus> erf, I have lost all my mail in kmail
<Saree> i turned off the comp it was logged of with so it shouldnt be there
<Saree> *on
<Saree> is there anybody here who can even kick my Mobster?
<Saree> jucato u can verify im mobster u just helped me with X problems
<sorush20> where are the kde headers ?
<Saree> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> Saree if that nick was registered you can just take it over by using the nickserv command to identify yourself
<genii> Otherwise after a while it will just time out anyways
<saree> so what do i type?
<genii> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<saree> do u mean the nick serve thing?
<saree> how do i get it to do it for mobsterlobster not saree
<genii> something to the effect of /msg nickserv identify <password> but the command might be ghost instead of identify
<Jucato> saree: is the MobsterLobster nick registered?
<saree> yes
<saree> yes Jucato
<saree> saree is not
<Jucato> saree: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<sorush20> are there any syntax highlighted consoles / terminal / bash?
<MobsterLobster> kool it worked
<MobsterLobster> thx
<ForgeAus> can you add cnr into kubuntu? or does it have to be freespire?
<sorush20> is there any way that I could have world clock on my desktop ?
<Jucato> try looking for a superkaramba theme
<Jucato> then there's also kworldclock
<genii> I'm pretty sure you need linspire/freespire for that
<ForgeAus> theres also a kworldclock
<Jucato> for what?
<ForgeAus> cnr
<ForgeAus> I got a freespire LiveCD
<Jucato> genii: well, yes and no... http://cnr.com
<genii> Interesting, it says deb is supported. On the main linspire cnr site they don't specify what package types etc
<gnondpom> Pour tlcharger FightClub http://sunboard.free.fr/fightclub/
<gnondpom> For Download  FightClub http://sunboard.free.fr/fightclub/
<Erunno> How do I turn off the transparancy in the file selection rectangle ? It's to CPU consuming for my old notebook.
<genii> But it looks like that site isn't fully operational yet, may be vapourware
<Jucato> genii: it was just announced/started a few days ago. and yet it's vaporware already?
<MobsterLobster> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<genii> Jucato Well, no files yet :)
<Jucato> genii: yeah. it's not supposed to have files yet. there's no client yet anyway
<MobsterLobster> im just starting to realize3 why people said that feisty isnt stable
<genii> Jucato I'm looking into whether a debian frontend exists yet
<Jucato> Erunno: System Settings -> Appeaance -> Style -> Effect tab
<Jucato> genii: they don't have plans to  support Debian yet, afaik
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> was thinking of something else lol
<MobsterLobster> is anybody else that is using feisty finding it unstable?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: um.. it's in alpha stage :)
<MobsterLobster> i know but i have been using it for a month and am only now finding it unstable
<Jucato> development releases only become really stable towards the end of development
<genii> Yeah I like to wait until there is at least a release candidate version anyhow
<jack> .
<MobsterLobster> ok ohh well after today im not touching this computer till april
<MobsterLobster> have school to deal with
<Contrast> Can anyone here help me with a very strange Konqueror problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=522879
<matt0507> how do i auto sync my clock time to a time server?
<matt0507> the computer's clock that is ^^
<noiesmo> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<stdin> matt0507: sudo ntpdate [timeserver] 
<Contrast> matt0507:, right-click on the clock, Configure, Timezones.
<Contrast> I think.
<matt0507> ty will give it a try
<berkes> Contrast: this problem of yours has to do with a strange selection/click configuration you have chosen, AFIKS
<berkes> AFAIKS
<Contrast> ubotu's way sounds like it'd be worth a shot if mine is incorrect.
<matt0507> what timeserver should i use? i live in qld australia
<stdin> maybe oceania.pool.ntp.org
<intelikey> set
<matt0507> thanks :)
<Contrast> berkes:, that's what I was thinking too (assuming we're on the same page - my selecting and clicking of files/folders is completely unaffected, it's only that visibility of what I'm selecting while using the keyboard is nonexistant)...
<Contrast> berkes:, but if it had something to do with a settings option that I changed, wouldn't it have been corrected when I reset everything to the defaults?
<genii> Hmm freespire works with synaptic. I wonder what the default package type is
<berkes> Contrast: try settings:/Peripherals/
<berkes> then mouse, then fiddle a little with the 'selection settings' (I have a Dutch locale, so don't know the en terms)
<Jucato> genii: *spire is Debian-based iirc
<Contrast> Ok, thanks, berkes.
<MobsterLobster> so who is looking forward to CNR?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :)
<MobsterLobster> o
<intelikey> hmmm i was going to say something when i came in.... i guess it wasn't important...
<genii> Looks like a cnr client won't be widely available till release of freespire 2
<animimotus> with de 3.5.6 maj for kde I have lost my mails and all my notes in basket, and you ? many other problems ?
<intelikey> well i wrote a new script,  i needed a way to see what files in one dir were not in another.   anyone have a real simple solution for that ?
<Contrast> Hah! Beautiful. I got it in the settings for the mouse. Thanks a lot, berkes.
<Linux_Galore> kubuntu to the max -> http://users.tpg.com.au/abdserv6/serenity1.png
<Contrast> berkes:, still there?
<berkes> yup
<Contrast> berkes:, just wanted to say thanks. That saved me a ton of frustration.
<Contrast> Now I just need to figure out how to set Konqueror so that Tree is the default view mode every time I open the program and I'll be set.
<Jucato> Contrast: after setting it to Tree view, Settings -> Save View Profile
<Contrast> I've tried that. It still opens with Icons as the view mode.
<genii> Interesting, freespire source code comes on it's own ISO. I was gonna browse the tree and see where the cnr client is but looks to be a pita right now
<Contrast> Ohh, nevermind. I was saving it as the profile for the file manager.
<Contrast> Jucato:, thanks.
<Linux_Galore> genii: why bother, PCBSD has a far nicer method
<berkes> Contrast: no prob.
<genii> Linux_Galore: Well, someone asked about it earlier then I got looking into it, and it seems to be a usable system for most ppl. Uses the Synaptic as well so not much difference on the front end side
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nls -1 $1 > blah1 \nls -1 $2 > blah2 \n\ndiff blah1 blah2 \nrm blah?' >> compare-dirs.sh ;chmod 755 compare-dirs.sh
<Linux_Galore> genii: PCBSD uses a normal web browser and some clever scripts, just go to the website and click on what you want to install, its thats simple
<genii> Interesting, is there some firefox plugin or extension for it yet?
<Linux_Galore> genii: no its a simple file association
<Linux_Galore> genii: the browser is just the trigger
<Linux_Galore> genii: the complexity of the whole process is really well hidden
<genii> I like the bsd ports system but it looks like this is the package manager part. ports are better because you actually make it each time from source which I like
* intelikey goes and hides his complexity now.
<Contrast> I read somewhere that compiling from source all the time can be bad for your hardware. Is there any truth to this?
<Contrast> Probably a stupid question, but I'm still a little green, in case I hadn't already made that obvious.
<Linux_Galore> no big assed package manager popping up when you want to install anything, all they see is the download and to confirm the install (yep can even do user space installs)
<genii> Contrast: Well other than tying it up for a while doing the actual compiling, unless you are re-making essential hardware drivers or something I don't think there is much to the idea it prematurely kills your equipment
<Linux_Galore> installing packages in Linux is still too complex. cnr is close but has the same problems with the stupid complex package manager getting in the way, PCBSD has hit it right on the head
<genii> Linux_Galore: Since most ppl by now are accustomed to how the extensions system in firefox works it wouldn't be any kind of learning curve which is nice
<frojnd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Contrast> genii:, so it's best not to try and use applications while you're compiling?
<Contrast> I mean, even if your system shows no noticeable slowdown while doing so?
<Linux_Galore> genii: well to me installing software should be, open browser, click on get more software bookmark, browse pretty web pages with software info, click on install me icon on webpage. wait for download to finnish, click on ok when it queries the install
<genii> Contrast Well, mostly that is fine. Only when you are perhaps trying to compile a program that you are running it may get to be an issue. On freebsd for instance I had to regularly recompile the postfix mail system. But it has to be stopped from running manually before recompiling or it gets weird issues
<dante> #kubuntu-fr
<dante> oups
<Contrast> genii, oh, ok. Thanks for the info.
<Linux_Galore> the laugh is what I just said is 100% possible but no one has done it in Linux yet
<Contrast> Excuse my ignorance, but this PCBSD program installation interface you're talking about, I'm assuming it's freeBSD-only?
<Linux_Galore> and people would happily "pay for it"
<genii> Linux_Galore: Someone should just lift the source for the extensions part of mozilla and transplant it in
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: no PCBSD is a desktop distro of BSD with easy to use functionality
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: also you dont see any "interface"
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: users dont need to to "any interface"  all they need is an OK/CANCEL option
<Linux_Galore> to see*
<Contrast> Well, that's what I meant by an interface. Guess I was using the term too loosely.
<adi> :)
<genii> Linux_Galore: How does un-installing work? some localhost cgi deal?
<adi> just checking new Irc client:)
<Linux_Galore> genii: simple add remove thing
<genii> adi It works :)
<Linux_Galore> very few people remove software unless it doesn't work
<waylandbill> "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers." cute.
<adi> isn't in wonderfuul :D
<adi> hm...  I Haven't uaseing english for a year, be patient please:P
<adi> *useing
<adi> Have a nice day... see You soon.
<adi> I have to back to work:-)
* waylandbill ponders what Super Cow Powers grant the holder of them
<genii> Almost all types of command interfaces are going towards web. Platform independant is good. Started with routers and so on. After a while everything you need to control will just have some xml or similar module to load up in a browser
<stdin> time for some food and a coffee before I record the audio for my screencast, back soon
<genii> stdin Have fun :)
<stdin> audacity is gonna play up again, I can just feel it :P
* genii ponders: Super Cow! Can leap barbed wire fences in a single bound! Faster than a speeding tractor! Defender of the pasture!
<genii> LOL
<frojnd> whats the page for (ku)buntu upgrades, what are they upgrading?
<waylandbill> :-)
<frojnd> where is the list of all processes
<waylandbill> I learned something new.. 'apt-get moo'
<waylandbill> hehe
<genii> waylandbill sort of like little easter eggs
<waylandbill> yes.
<Contrast> haha
<Contrast> nice. thanks for sharing, waylandbill
<genii> frojnd I'm not sure there is a web page listing something like upgrades. Normally you would be doing a distribution upgrade from Dapper to Edgy for instance. Occasionally there are smaller upgrades like specific programs. But likely any changes would be minor.
<waylandbill> for ascii, it's not bad looking either. lol
<frojnd> No, there is officially page where is shown with what are they dealing and what is finished..
<waylandbill> nice.. another one... go in vim and ask for help on 42 (:help 42)
<genii> frojnd the only official page i know of for this is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes but it is not for specific smaller applications, only overall distributions
<frojnd> genii: I found it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-7.04
<bluechip> anyone know of a pre compiled C compiler that i can download ?
<stdin> a pre compiled C compiler
<stdin> how can you compile a C compiler without a C compiler ?
<genii> gcc comes to mind but I think he means a gui editor-type application
<fuel> Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108. i get this error always when doing sudo apt* any ideas?
<waylandbill> that would be an ide
<bluechip> i was refering a C compiler that i can install some how without haveing a C compiler
<waylandbill> bluechip: just install gcc binary package
<stdin> bluechip: just install build-essential
<waylandbill> build-essential is a great start
<max__> ciao
<bluechip> when it tried that i got package not avalible
<max__> non capisco...
<genii> bluechip To compile on (k)ubuntu all you need is the package build-essential    this is the backend for making C programs
<max__> ho scaricato tutti i pacchetti di lingua italiana ma i pannelli sono ancora in inglese
<max__> e ho riavviato anche
<waylandbill> compiling a C compiler doesn't need a C compiler.. assembly would do just fine. :-)
<stdin> heh
<stdin> I was just making a tongue twister
<waylandbill> I know
<bluechip> i tried to get it by typeing sudo apt-get install build-essential but i get package not avalibel :S
<ForgeAus> lol besides your right
<ForgeAus> you can assemble or compile or interpret a c compiler in just about any language...
<genii> bluechip Have you done first a    sudo apt-get update          ?
<bluechip> Couldent find package-build essential to be precised
<ForgeAus> well maybe not most 4gls
<stdin> bluechip: check your sources, I think you have them disabled
<ForgeAus> (perhaps some 3 or 2gls even) but in general...
<bluechip> yes i did that
<genii> stdin shouldn't build-essential be in main or so??
<genii> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<stdin> genii: yep, but you know after an install witout net, sources can get disabled
<stdin> genii: (all of them)
<quique> Hi,
<matt0507> i've install java but firefox is not recognise plugins, can someone please help.
<quique> will packaged of KDE 3.5.6 be uploaded for Dapper ?
<stdin> matt0507: do you have sun-java5-plugin too ?
<Contrast> Thanks again for the help. I'm off.
<stdin> quique: maybe, but 3.5.6 is still being tested for now, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<fuel> matt0507 : you have to link
<genii> bluechip Well, there is a sample sources.list somewhere in the doc tree. Right now I'm on a windoze box so couldn't tell you the exact path. but if you do a:  sudo updatedb && locate sources.list  it should show you where. then just copy that to the /etc/apt/ directory and edit it if neccesary.
<fuel> the library to your firefox folder
<matt0507> right forgot about that >< im instalilng the plugin from adept now guys, thanks.
<stdin> :)
<matt0507> that should have came with jr5 package but i didnt know it wasnt included..
<genii> bluechip then of course re-run  sudo apt-get update   then try to install what you need
<stdin> the plugin isn't in the jre package
<stdin> bluechip: there is also the source-o-matic site
<fuel> matt0507: first open your ~/.mozilla folder
<fuel> then open plugins folder.....
<stdin> fuel: he didn't have the package installed
<quique> stdin: thank you, i'll ask there
<matt0507> fuel thanks, it is running now :) got plugin from adept
<fuel> ok
<fuel> stdin : do you know the fix for mount problem in kubuntu ?
<stdin> fuel: what problem ?
<fuel> well if you log off and relogin again.......the partitions donot mount
<larson9999> errr, where did the gui for change file associations go in edgy?
<fuel> i think its the bug 58552
<stdin> fuel: are these partitions in fstab ?
<fuel> yeah they are there......
<stdin> fuel: and they are automounted at boot, or by the user ?
<fuel> they are automounted at boot.....all configured properly.....
<fuel> i dont mount my partitions manually....
<stdin> is it all the partition that get unmounted?
<genii> you could add a line like "mount -a" to your startx file
<elsers> hello!
<fuel> no only my root directory is mounted... all other drives fail to load....
<larson9999> geeze, it's in kcontrol which isn't the default settings manager.  i'll say it again, not having kcontrol be the default settings manager is DUMB
<fuel> genii: i dont have the problem while booting for the first time........only when i relogin or terminate my x session and try getting in again
<stdin> that in 6.06?
<genii> fuel The "startx" file or "xsession" file in your home directory will run whatever application names you put in there every time your desktop loads. so if you put the command "mount -a" in there somewhere it will just enforce remounting all stuff in fstab whenever your desktop loads
<fuel> ok done
<Tururu> hi
<fuel> ok another question........ i need to remove this silent splash.....
<fuel> ' /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash '
<genii> just take out "quiet"
<fuel> ok
<genii> The you'll see the progress like in former versions
<Tururu> i'm gettin mad with sane i need some hint someone could help me please?
<genii> Tururu Please type in konsole: scanimage -L and tell me if it reports a scanner
<HymnToLife> Tururu, just ask your question, we'll help if we can
<Tururu> i've already check sane-find-scanner and scanimage  the first tool recognize my scanner the second one no
<Tururu> i tryed to set debug variables as in the man pages
<Tururu> and get this...
<HymnToLife> Tururu, what if you run scanimage -L with sudo ?
<Tururu> the same
<Tururu> [avision]  sane_init: Trying to find USB device 3f0 701 ...
<Tururu> [avision]  attach:
<Tururu> [avision]  attach: opening libusb:004:004
<Tururu> [avision]  attach: open failed (Invalid argument)
<HymnToLife> are you sure your scanner is supported ?
<Tururu> yes of course i've checked is fully supported
<genii> Yes, usually it is a privelege issue using the device. I've had to make symlinks in /dev to the actual device to scan as non-root
<Tururu> i fear is something related with usbfs support
<HymnToLife> genii, why bother ? Just change the permissions to the device in /proc
<HymnToLife> Tururu, have you tried running sane-find-scanner and then scanimage -L both with sudo ?
<genii> HymToLife This is on a *bsd box
<andreasw> hi is it possible to change the default sorting behaviour of kmail so that emails are on the top. I know that I can change that for every single folder but I have imap and there are a lot of folders and its just annoying
<HymnToLife> genii, I'm on BSD too
<HymnToLife> the device is not in /proc then but no symlink needed either
<HymnToLife> just change the perms
<Tururu> yes
<Tururu> same result
<eeos> hi everybody.
<eeos> does anyone know how to run argouml on kubuntu? the package doew not appear to be there.
<andreasw> eeos: this is a java application isn't it?
<andreasw> eeos: just download the jar file and run it
<eeos> andreasw yes, but it would be nice to have it packaged so that all the users on a system can use it.
<andreasw> eeos: 'java -jar argouml.jar
<waylandbill> eeos: it's just a jar. download use java to run it.
<andreasw> eeos: well you can also do that even without any package
<andreasw> eeos: copy it in a global directory like /opt or /usr/local than make a sh script which executes java -jar argouml.jar
<eeos> andreasw have you ever tried to update a network of computers where all the comuters have packages installed outside the pacakge manager?
<andreasw> eeos: make it executable and copy it to a global bin dir
<genii> Tururu Have you tried on different usb port?
<andreasw> eeos: you have just ask how to install not how to create a package ^^
<andreasw> eeos: asked
<eeos> andreasw you are right! :P
<waylandbill> eeos: put binaries on a common network file system. ;-)
<eeos> andreasw waylandbill also there are tons of dependencies. I would really prefer to pacake it. even if there is a package for it in debian unstable (just discovered it!)
<andreasw> eeos: only one sun-java5-jre
<andreasw> eeos: if you make it easy or maybe it will also work with gcj
<andreasw> eeos: than create your own for a single file it is not so bad to make one
<waylandbill> eeos: use caution ... using sid is risky to start with. using sid packages not under debian is also risky.
<crube> Is there a good program I can use to defragment my HD? ( If I ever even need to)
<waylandbill> checkinstall will create a deb for you.
<eeos> andreasw waylandbill used checkintsall in the past was pretty good.
<andreasw> yes but checkinstall only works with an install script I think
<andreasw> eeos: http://people.debian.org/~jaldhar/make_package1.html
<eeos> waylandbill andreasw could you please point to a place where there is simple documentation o how to package by hand, that is without using checkinstall?
<waylandbill> yeah... checkinstall is make for automake type stuff.
<eeos> andreasw thanks for mind reading! :)
<waylandbill> s/make/made/
<stdin> anyone using audacity 1.2.6 ?
<eeos> andreasw waylandbill we have teh same problem with DB4Designer for example
<eeos> waylandbill andreasw do you know of a packaged alternative?
<crube> Is there a good guide somewhere on how to install codecs and other media file support like mp3?
<ciaoo> hi all
<Jucato> !codecs | crube
<ubotu> crube: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ciaoo> can someone tell me if my pinnacle pctv 60e works und ubuntu? I wrote lsusb in console and it shows Bus 005 Device 003: ID 2304:0216 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex
<waylandbill> eeos: never used db4designer, sorry.
<ady33> Hi could someone tell me how to add a news account to Kontact. I can see how to add a mail account but not anywhere to enter details for newsgropus??. tnx
<crube> I already found the RestrictedFormats page, but I wasn't able to install the codecs the way it was said there. I activated multiverse and universe repositories, but it didn't find the gstreamer codecs I needed.
<crube> Ok it wasn't able to find one of them, so I choose not to install it :)
<Jucato> crube: 1) you don't need gstreamer, because most of the apps on KDE/Kubuntu use Xine, so you'll need libxine-extracodecs only
<crube> Alright. I'll try that
<Jucato> crube: 2) you might not have enabled/added the correct multiverse
<ana12345> Kernel panic-not syncing: vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<genii> !pastebin Tururu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin Tururu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ana12345> I can not start linux help pls
<waylandbill> alternatively, if you use Amarok, it can install them for you as well.
<genii> !pastebin | Tururu
<ubotu> Tururu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> the first time you try to play an mp3 in it of course.
<crube> Jucato: Well I didnt add anything, I just enabled them like it said in the guide (I try to do everything just as it's said in guides just to make sure I dont mess everything up :D )
<Jucato> !multiverse | crube
<ubotu> crube: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> crube: try that guide to add multiverse
<crube> Jucato:  Alright thanks.
<ana12345> Anayone can help me pls?
<ana12345> Kernel panic-not syncing: vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<genii> Messes up initrd file
<ForgeAus> um upgrading the KDE in kubuntu? u what happens there? ie is kde-core a metapackage?
<genii> ana12345 There is a file in /boot directory called initrd.gz which has become corrupted
<stdin> ForgeAus: yes it's a metapackage, and why do you have it ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes, kde-core is a metapackage.
<ForgeAus> no I have kubuntu-desktop which is basically the replacement for kde-core right?
<stdin> yeah
<ForgeAus> ie kubuntu-desktop is kde-core for ubuntu
<ForgeAus> basically? or exactly?
<stdin> not exactly
<ForgeAus> (kubuntu-desktop includes some gfx/theming stuff I know that...
<ForgeAus> that I don't expect to be in kde-core)
<ciaoo> who can tell me if a pinnacle pctv 60e works under kubuntu?
<ana12345> yes was upgrading
<stdin> kubuntu is everything needed for kubuntu, not just the core of kde
<stdin> *kubuntu-desktop
<ana12345> genii what can I do? thx
<ForgeAus> stdin you mean more (forgive the confusion with the word core but.. ) core-os stuff than just the kde desktop?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that installs everything necessary for a **default Kubuntu** installation.
<genii> ana12345 Are you using right now a livecd?
<ForgeAus> this time I have managed not to remove kubuntu-desktop metapackage :) which is a real + and somehow I managed to get a free crossover office!
<Jucato> it does not install kde-core, but rather it installs separate packages
<ana12345> yes knopix 3.3
<stdin> kde-core is just the core components of kde, kubuntu-desktop is that and more
<ForgeAus> sofar it doesn't seem any different to wine just a few fancy gui extras
<ForgeAus> (as far as I was aware crossover office isn't meant to be free)
<ana12345> genii how can I copy the text that u write me ( I am using the x-chat)
<waylandbill> kde-core is minimal, kde is all official modules, and kubuntu-dekstop is the entire set of kubuntu packages.
<ForgeAus> wayland including the linux kernel?
<andreasw> but I never understood why in kubuntu there is another console font than in ubuntu
<genii> ana12345 You can use the mouse to highlight the words, then right-click and choose "copy" then later in an editor right-click and "paste"
<stdin> ForgeAus: no, that's in linux-image.... package
<andreasw> in ubuntu german umlaute work like  in the console under kubuntu they don't ^^
<ForgeAus> I like kubuntu's konsole font if thats the one you mean
<ana12345> i tried that but gives me a menu without option for copy
<ana12345> anyway
<ana12345> go futher pls
<waylandbill> no. it doesn't include the kernel. It includes just about everything else though.
<ForgeAus> stdin, sorry if I don't understand this but someone said everythign you need to get a default kubuntu working, woudln't a kernel be required to get a kubuntu desktop working?
<andreasw> ForgeAus: well I mean the real console which you get to with ctrl + alt + f1
<ana12345> genii yes I am using knopix how can I sort it out
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kubuntu-desktop will include the kernel. but kde-core won't
<ForgeAus> also for debian does it have a default window manager? does it even boot into X-windows? or just text-mode with a default install of say... sarge?
<stdin> ForgeAus: kubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on the kernel, but it depends on other things that depends on the kernel
<solemnwarning> Does kubuntu do ALSA software mixing by default?
<ForgeAus> stdin thats part of it being a metapackage I guess
<waylandbill> etch. not sarge.
<andreasw> ForgeAus: if you selected a desktop environment it will install it otherwise you will just have text mode
<ForgeAus> andre? what about if you go with defaults?
<ForgeAus> or does it force you to choose one?
<andreasw> ForgeAus: select ;) damn english grammar ^^
<andreasw> ForgeAus: The default is gnome
<ForgeAus> wayland, sure etch will do
<waylandbill> debian doesn't force you to choose a desktop. it doesn't install it unless you ask it to
<stdin> debian has not default desktop
<ForgeAus> ok so whats the difference between debian + kde and kubuntu?
<genii> ana12345 Do you know the partition name that the root filesystem was on? eg: hda1 or like that
<andreasw> stdin: well it has ;)
<solemnwarning> ForgeAus: Debian is stable
<ForgeAus> rofl solemn :)
<andreasw> stdin: If you don't deselect anything in the new installer you will get a gnome installed
<waylandbill> ubuntu is african for: "I can't configure debian" ;-)
<solemnwarning> There's a reason us Debian users like "out of date" software, it never breaks :)
<stdin> ForgeAus: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, and Ubuntu is based on Debian, but it's had patches and modifications, as has KDE
<ForgeAus> rofl wayland :)
<andreasw> stdin: but I always deselect Desktop System in tasksel and install kde later
<waylandbill> I heard that on the radio once.
<andreasw> Kubuntu = Ubuntu - Gnome + KDE
<ForgeAus> andrea, I suspect thats not entirely true
<andreasw> +s ;)
<ForgeAus> gnome apps work in kubuntu without installing lotsa gnome stuff...
<solemnwarning> I'm thinking about shoving kubuntu on my mums machine since random crap keeps triggering memory leaks or freezing the machine, does it do software mixing by default?
<ForgeAus> so its not entirely -gnome... it probably has what a minimal gnome?
<stdin> ForgeAus: you need to install all the GTK stuff
<waylandbill> kubuntu is ubuntu without the gnome-desktop virtual package but the kubuntu-desktop one instead.
<andreasw> yes and gtk is not gnome
<andreasw> ;)
<stdin> ForgeAus: Kubuntu has no Gnome parts installed
<ForgeAus> so kde uses gtk as well as gnome?
<stdin> ForgeAus: KDE used Qt
<Jucato> actually it's the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<genii> ana12345 Do you know the partition name that the root filesystem was on? eg: hda1 or like that
* Jucato wonders where all this confusion is coming from...
<TheGateKeeper> ForgeAus, gtk is the main lib that gnome uses
<ForgeAus> yeah Jucato lotsa gnome stuff in the ubuntu-desktop metapackage as one would guess... (or at least I did)
<andreasw> ForgeAus: OO.org uses GTK as far as I know so there is gtk already installed even in kubuntu
<intelikey> hey i was just wondering if anyone here was sharp enough to help me setup k3b so i could play with it.     problem is the box is nosuid  so sudo/kdesu is useless
<intelikey> ?
<ForgeAus> so kubuntu has gtk but not gnome?
<andreasw> If they changed it to koffice there would be no more need for gtk
<andreasw> ForgeAus: yes
<waylandbill> KDE uses Qt libraries, but that doesn't mean you can't install apps that use Gtk packages.
<solemnwarning> Anyone?
<andreasw> solemnwarning: the sound servers can provide software mixing
<TheGateKeeper> ForgeAus, gnome is the 'desktop' gtk is the library that it uses to create that desktop
<andreasw> solemnwarning: but it is not so good like under windows in my opinion
<LameBMX> andreasw, i doubt oo.org is the only thing dependant on gtk .. and even if it were on the3 install cd .. they will need gtk in the near future for something
<LameBMX> like gaim or whatnot
<ForgeAus> ok my next question apps like vmware use a seemingly standardized-like open file/etc dialog...  but it seems to look like its one out of thunar....
<andreasw> LameBMX: gaim isn't included in kubuntu
<solemnwarning> I have no idea about setting it up, I've always bought decent cards and used hardware mixing
<ForgeAus> ok so thats a GTK app I know that much...
<andreasw> LameBMX: I think oo.org is the only GTK app which is included in the default kubuntu installation
<ForgeAus> yes thats true gaim isn't in kubuntu-desktop but is in ubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> (same with rhythmbox and um... nautilus
<Teh_Roxor> Isn't Firefox included?
<andreasw> no it isn't
<stdin> ForgeAus: most 3rd party apps are GTK based
<andreasw> at least not in Edgy
<intelikey> could someone just do this for me then.  grep <your-cdburner_device> ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<ForgeAus> firefox? um I get firefox anyway some stuff I get is dependant on it I guess
<LameBMX> yea i understand its not included .. all im saying is someone would probably need gtk within the first few hours
<Teh_Roxor> I like konqueror better anyway
<ForgeAus> I didn't actually install firefox itself explicitly
<andreasw> LameBMX: I don't use gaim kopete is much better ;)
<LameBMX> ewww kepote is ugly n gross ... just looks pretty lol ...
<ForgeAus> I like both (and I'm discovering some interesting stuff about Opera like bittorrent integration, and the widgets)
<intelikey> k3b ?
<ForgeAus> but then Opera isn't freeware
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<andreasw> LameBMX: I don't care about the look I need features
<LameBMX> but anyways why is there that sort of attitude to *buntu ...
<LameBMX> is like foss or nothing at all
<ForgeAus> somehow I ended up with it and crossover office, they havn't asked me to pay anything yet... but if/when they do I'll just uninstall them
<andreasw> LameBMX: gaim has so many security issues I would not use it ;)
<Tm_T> LameBMX: There's not, but there's licences and laws.
<intelikey> LameBMX the install cd only holds so much.
<ForgeAus> I know the windows version of opera used to have adverts everwhere
<ForgeAus> not sure about nowerdays
<stdin> intelikey: you mean like hdc or the actual name of the divice ?
<andreasw> LameBMX: but you are right I still need gtk at least for gimp. The KDE alternative (can't even remeber the name) is not a real alternative yet
<Teh_Roxor> Krita?
<andreasw> yes thats the name
<Tm_T> andreasw: Krita, and no it's not close yet.
<intelikey> stdin if hdc is the device node  then yes thats what i mean
<LameBMX> intelikey, i got nothing greppin for my cd dev in k3brc ... but k3b dont like me ...
<waylandbill> yup krita... it ain't no gimp.
<ForgeAus> xarchive, xarchiver are kinda similar... same with thunar and dolphin...
<ForgeAus> Gimp!
<LameBMX> true that for krita
<intelikey> stdin mine is scd0   it's not detected  and i can't enter setup cause admin mode
<ForgeAus> thats one gtk app I recommend!
<ForgeAus> dunno much about krita
<LameBMX> but gimp wants to be broken on my comp lol ...
<intelikey> LameBMX thanks for hitting it anyway
<andreasw> Konqueror is now a real good alternative to firefox
<Teh_Roxor> I actually like Krita, but then again, I don't do much beyond simple editing
<larson9999> i don't know why people seem to think you can't use gtk apps in kde and qt apps in gnome, etc.
<ForgeAus> I agree antreasw
<waylandbill> not as broken as gimp on win32. hit or miss if it will run.
<andreasw> ok some websites are rendered better in firefox but I don't think thats the fault of konqueror
<ForgeAus> I use different browsers for different purposes
<intelikey> stdin so i'll have to know what the line looks like before i enter it in my k3brc file
<Teh_Roxor> I love konqueror
<larson9999> i prefer apps that are multiplatform
<ForgeAus> you do?
<andreasw> people should learn how to code valid html
<genii> konqueror is nice but the killer extensions are still for firefox
<ForgeAus> its what windows' explorer SHOULD have been
<andreasw> not trust in browser's error correction
<stdin> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/329110
<Teh_Roxor> YEah, Konqueror is standards compliant
<ForgeAus> semi-is
<intelikey> stdin or could you just dcc me a copy of your file (assuming k3b works for you)  then i can pars out what i need
<intelikey> oh ok.
<ForgeAus> yeah genii perhaps that will change in the future
<waylandbill> andreasw: majority probably don't even write the code.
<stdin> intelikey: if you need it, I will
<ForgeAus> I like the browser identification that konqueror has
<intelikey> let me look at the paste first.
<andreasw> waylandbill: I know but it would be possible even for the web editors to create valid html or xhtml code
<intelikey> maybe all i need is there.
<ForgeAus> and the tab management is nice without additional plugins
<ForgeAus> (its what firefox should have had by default)
<ForgeAus> (like tabmix plus)
<andreasw> yes in firefox I have to download MouseGestures, LastTab, TabPreferences
<ForgeAus> does konqueror do WML/XHTML?
<genii> In v2 of firefox on the tabmix plus is builtin
<intelikey> stdin yeah i don't know what headings those are under
<intelikey> send it
<andreasw> ForgeAus: I think it does
<larson9999> i still don't get tabbed browsing.  what's wrong with alt+tab?  my fingers have been genetically hardwired to alt+tab
<ForgeAus> genii wasn't on mine
<intelikey> looks like one listing for each burning mode
<andreasw> larson9999: try it with mouse gestures you'll love it ^^
<ForgeAus> what string to put in browser identification to show mobile pages then?
<Tururu> i gtg bye all :)
<waylandbill> open 50 tabs and 50 windows... :-)
<stdin> intelikey: you want the file then?
<larson9999> andreasw: i have to use the mouse?  but that's waaayyyy over to the right
<genii> ForgeAus Weird, mine had all the things you could do on tabmix. some of it was in the preferences area
<andreasw> have to go now bye
<intelikey> yeah
<genii> my two fave extensions have to be downthemall and showip
<ForgeAus> (personally I think some sidebars like an instant messenger and a search page (say kopete?), a mobile browser sidebar too, and IRC integration would be kewl in konqueror)
<intelikey> ooops kill that and send one more time
<larson9999> maybe i'm slow but web pages are like women to me.  two at once are a bit much to handle
<ForgeAus> also konversation is ok but its not as configurable as mIRC... how do I get it to stop opening a new query window when I SINGLE-click a nickname
<ForgeAus> I don't mind it on doubleclick
<intelikey> ok thanks.   iou one.
<stdin> yw :)
<intelikey> tooddels .
<larson9999> ForgeAus: for my money, xchat is a better fit for mirc converts.  but maybe it's the mulitplatform thing talking
<ForgeAus> it also doesn't handle well the way my ISP's login (HTML page) works
<ForgeAus> actually I prefer konversation over X-Chat
<ForgeAus> but yeah there does seem to be more mIRC-ness in x-chat
<ForgeAus> (in konversation I like having the tabs show as tabs instead of a treeview)
<waylandbill> is there a list of mouse gestures somewhere?
<LameBMX> yea im more comfy in xchat
<ForgeAus> the tab bar is very konquerorish :) I like that!
<larson9999> ForgeAus: oh, i thought you wanted something more like mirc.  you can have tabs show as tabs in xchat.  i do in fact
<LameBMX> last time i played around with nix .. i just ran mirc in wine
<ForgeAus> I mightinstall mirc into my crossover office! lol see h ow it goes
<ForgeAus> LameBMX yeah that was my next trick
<LameBMX> runs really good too ..  but lots o scripts get borked
<ForgeAus> I better upgrade my IE to ie6sp1
* LameBMX riffles the discs and comes up with ?Marked? by Bad Religion from Stranger Than Fiction ?amarok_xchat - 1.2?
<larson9999> but mirc isn't much to write home about imho
<larson9999> and surely you paid for it?  or did it finally go 'free' as in free beer?
<LameBMX> larson9999, mirc no ... its scripting abilities and documentation for that scripting is though
<ForgeAus> hehe it'd be fun to se ie7 in Linux! rofl
<stdin> depends on what you call "fun" :P
<ForgeAus> um it didn't go free
<ForgeAus> has a register dialog on it
<ForgeAus> but I hav never actually registered it
<larson9999> LameBMX: scripting?  i think there's plenty of that in linux clients.  just have to get acclimated
<LameBMX> vista was nice ... then i ran across some vid of beryl ... and subsequently i switched to nix
<ForgeAus> hybrid-IRC is an interesting windows IRC client
<crube> Where can I change firefox to be the default browser when opening links in IRC for example?
<larson9999> ForgeAus: oh, well, shame on you.
<ForgeAus> although something like DOT-IRC or KLIENT are (although non-free again) more complete
<LameBMX> larson9999, yea ... but the documentation just isnt there ... mirc scripting is just really well documented
<Teh_Roxor> Which is better, Beryl of Compiz?
<ForgeAus> larson don't tell me you don't do the same stuff... keep using it until it forces you to pay
<Teh_Roxor> I'm running beryl, and me like
<genii> I just heard of a tiny browser called dillo   has anyone seen this and is it any good?
<LameBMX> i havent played with compiz yet
<stdin> Teh_Roxor: compiz is considered more "stable" (as in it's not updated as often), but it also has less effects
<ForgeAus> LameBMX that is lame! contemplating Vista then switching to *nix just because of beryl!
<ForgeAus> ok what are .so files?
<Teh_Roxor> I tried Compiz a while ago and it it was buggy as hell, but it really was back when it was new
<stdin> ForgeAus: they are like windows .dll
<larson9999> ForgeAus: not since my commodore days.  but these days, with all the foss options, i think piracy is an exceptionally bad character flaw.
<ForgeAus> why in the freespire distro theres a dri module under usr/X11R6/lib directory and my kubuntu doesn't have that? shouldn't my fglrx (ati radeon?) have installed that?
<ForgeAus> larson I'm not sure why its called piracy, but technically what I do is software steeling, I never alter programs unless I NEED to and even then I rarely look for other alternatives or even decided to get rid of it instead..
<LameBMX> ForgeAus, who said contemplating vista ... i had rtm installed for like 3 months ... and ive dabbled with nix before ...
<ForgeAus> of course configuration isn't included in that...
<larson9999> ForgeAus: not since my commodore days.  but these days, with all the foss options, i think software stealing is an exceptionally bad character flaw.
<waylandbill> there's nothing that I want to do that I can't do with free open software
<larson9999> ForgeAus: how's that?
<larson9999> :)
<ForgeAus> because configuration is software altering... its just altering in a way it was intended to be altered
<ForgeAus> (altering the installation YOU get is imho true piracy)
<larson9999> ForgeAus: 	the unauthorized reproduction or use of a copyrighted book, recording, television program, patented invention, trademarked product, etc.: The record industry is beset with piracy.
<LameBMX> ForgeAus, what if you have to alter an installation to make it work with your machine how you want it to
<ForgeAus> I've never had any software like that before LameBMX
<LameBMX> i have ... win xp pro .. and ubuntu ...
<larson9999> ForgeAus: at any rate, stretch your wings a bit and dump all of your stolen software.  it's liberating.
<ForgeAus> but if I find some I tend to give it a miss or find some alternate solution
<ForgeAus> larson, I intend to someday
<LameBMX> ForgeAus, fakeraid controller :/ they are a pain
<larson9999> ForgeAus: and take the cable splitter from your neighbors house down.
<ForgeAus> um we don't have cable in our area
<ForgeAus> (well not proper cable)
<ForgeAus> Telstra  havn't laid it...
<LameBMX> though i was thinkin about patchin dmraid into the kernal
<larson9999> ForgeAus: extension cord from his house?
<larson9999> :)
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if I've heard of any cable-splitting in Australia... its an interesting idea tho :)
<LameBMX> should cut boot error messages in about half during boot up ... keeps givin read errors on the devices in the array till it loads up dmraid
<ForgeAus> extension! rofl! um wheres the nearest cable point I guess I'd need to find? what if its Kilometers or further away?
<ForgeAus> theres always the choice of the non-standard cable company Neighbourhood cable
<ForgeAus> but thats not so good
<LameBMX> oh man ... its 12f outside ...
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> that sounds cold
<enaut> hi guys
<ForgeAus> (I consider neighbourhood cable improper cable tho)
<waylandbill> I had -3F at 3AM this morning
<ForgeAus> (plus its a ripoff, you can get cheaper ADSL plans with better service)
<ForgeAus> is 0F the same as 0C?
<stdin> nope
<larson9999> topic nazis!! time to make the doughnuts.  seeya
<waylandbill> 0C = 32F
<martin__> I need some help! I have a swedish keyboard connected to my computer, and yesterday i started fideling with the country/redgion settings and everything went wrong. First my keyboard changed to XkbLayout EN so i had an english keyboard, whis was not a huge problem. I hade made a backup of my xorg.conf file so i had a look and the only differens betwene the backup and the original was that XkbLayout had changed from se to en. XkbModel was
<martin__> the same, pc105. So i changed XkbLayout back to se saved logged out and restarted Xserver. When i was to log in again i have full functionallity with swedish letters and layout in the login window. But once i got logged in the keyboard stopped working. Allt the numbers and caps lock and other function keys work but not any of the letters. So i went to the country region settings and chaged it back to en and it started working again, but as
<martin__> an english keyboard this time. Are there more configuration files than xorg.conf that i have to edit in order to change keyboard layout or does any one know the reason for this problem. Please help!
<ForgeAus> so 12f is less than 0!
<Jucato> !pastebin | martin__
<ubotu> martin__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LameBMX> ForgeAus, well under 0c
<stdin> -11.111r (to be exact)
<ForgeAus> Lame yeah thats what I meant
<ForgeAus> I think in celsius I dunno much about Farenheit scale
<ForgeAus> whats r?
<waylandbill> it was -20C at my house this morning. brr.
<stdin> recurring
<ForgeAus> I know Kelvin is basically same as Celsius but -215 or so degrees!
<Jucato> !offtopic | ForgeAus
<larson9999> speaking of keyboards.  if you have a multimedia keyboard.  try touchkey, it's VERY easy and nice.
<ubotu> ForgeAus: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> ie 0 Kelvin  known as "Absolute Zero" is -215 or so Celsius
<ForgeAus> which means 215 Kelvin = 0 celsius or something like that...
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, 0 K = -273,16 ?C
<genii> Yeah -273
* Jucato sighs...
<ForgeAus> 270+ ok more than I thought but ok your prolly right
<LameBMX> currently -273.15 ... though that can change
<ForgeAus> my memory isn't what it used to b
<larson9999> lol
<ForgeAus> eek I sound lik eI'm an old fogey!
<waylandbill> 0K = -459.67F
<ForgeAus> I'm only 31!
<LameBMX> okay .16 my memory has faded a lil ... cant really have an exact figure till someone stops all molecular motion
<ForgeAus> its just a LONG time since I did Kelvin stuff
<waylandbill> google converts all those.
<Jucato> can everyone discussing temperatures take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<martin__> I need some help! I have a swedish keyboard connected to my computer, and yesterday i started fideling with the country/redgion settings and everything went wrong. First my keyboard changed to XkbLayout EN so i had an english keyboard, whis was not a huge problem.
<martin__> I hade made a backup of my xorg.conf file so i had a look and the only differens betwene the backup and the original was that XkbLayout had changed from se to en. XkbModel was the same, pc105. So i changed XkbLayout back to se saved logged out and restarted Xserver. When i was to log in again i have full functionallity with swedish letters and layout in the login window.
<martin__> ut once i got logged in the keyboard stopped working. Allt the numbers and caps lock and other function keys work but not any of the letters. So i went to the country region settings and chaged it back to en and it started working again, but as an english keyboard this time.
<martin__> Are there more configuration files than xorg.conf that i have to edit in order to change keyboard layout or does any one know the reason for this problem. Please help!
<HymnToLife> martin__, nope, only your xorg.conf is enough
<Jucato> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Jucato> martin__: those guys might know ^^^^
<Dell-Net> system>settings>keyboard ?
<HymnToLife> martin__, could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<martin__> HymnToLife: yeah sure, just have to figure out how the pastebin works..
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> go there, paste your text, click Send, voil? :)
<endo602> when i mount bind,,,, does it last forever?>
<HymnToLife> if you set it in fstab, yes
<HymnToLife> if not, it will be lost at next reboot
<endo602> how do i set a bind in fstab?
<endo602> can you give me an example
<endo602> with all permissions in tact
<ForgeAus> is there a way to simply cange a partition type from blank to FAT? (um and which one is it thats limited to 2 gig fat16 or fa32?
<HymnToLife> eh no I can't, it's been ages since I used binds
<ForgeAus> coz thats the one one of my partitions that um... vanished... is
<HymnToLife> but it should be fairly easy to find in google
<ForgeAus> its supposed to be part of my extended DOS partition
<martin__> HymnToLife: so now that i have hit paste in the pastbin what do i do?
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, FAT16 is the one limited to 2 GiB
<ForgeAus> well dos/win98 really
<ForgeAus> yup then thats the one
<HymnToLife> martin__, you paste here the URL that gives you
<Jucato> martin__: post the URL/link here
<ForgeAus> somehow my extended partition decided to forget it had 2 gig of fat16 on the end of it
<stdin> endo602: bind example "/media/device/subdir    /home/me/dirname  none    bind    0       0"
<martin__> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2972/
<ForgeAus> can I simply change the partition table to reflect it (before I start trying to recover data)
<endo602> stdin thanks
<stdin> np :)
<genii> endo602 http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Bind_A_Directory_In_FSTAB
<endo602> i got screwed on last reboot
<Jucato> HymnToLife: mind if I join your lecture? I can't seem to get Compose (international/accented characters) to work either...
<ForgeAus> its not all that important but I'd rather not wipe it if I don't absolutely HAVE to
<HymnToLife> martin__, maybe the "pc105" model is not "compatible" with se layout, try commenting that line out
<HymnToLife> (line48)
<HymnToLife> Jucato, what kind of keyboard do you have ?
<ForgeAus> does anyone know if microsoft .NET framework works under wine?
<martin__> HymnToLife: but pc105 is what i used earlier and that worked, got that from my xorg.conf.backup that i made..
<ForgeAus> normally you need mono right?
<Jucato> HymnToLife: 104, afaik
<ForgeAus> (does kde/qt have a mono-develop equivalent?)
<HymnToLife> Jucato, yeah but I mean, what layout ?
<stdin> ForgeAus: people in #winehq should know
<Jucato> HymnToLife: ah en_us
<HymnToLife> martin__, if you have a working xorg.conf, why don't you use it ?
<HymnToLife> Jucato, you don't have accented characters on them, do you ?
<Jucato> HymnToLife: not a single one
<Jucato> HymnToLife: but martin__ first :)
<HymnToLife> then no wonder you can't use them I guess
<martin__> HymnToLife: pus that the keyboard works in the login window. I have made some changes to my monitor and graphics card settings since i did the backup so i dont want to over write it..
<HymnToLife> martin__, if it works in KDM, then your xorg.conf is configured okay
<HymnToLife> did you change the layout in KDE ?
<Jucato> HymnToLife: before, I could use the compose key to enter accented characters, like Compose key+~+n = 
<martin__> HymnToLife: Yes, the change I made that screwed eveyting up was in the sytem settings in KDE. But doesent that settings dialouge just change the xorg.conf settings in its turn?
<HymnToLife> martin__, no, it overrides your xorg.conf setting but doesn't change it
<HymnToLife> it changes the layout just for you, while xorg.conf sets it system-wide
<HymnToLife> so just disable the keyboard layout in KDE, you will get the xorg.conf settings back
<genii> I have several usb storage devices. I want to somehow assign each particular one with a static device designation. For instance the usb key will always be sda and the hard drive will always be sdb and the card reader will always be sdc no matter if I have any mix of them plugged in or not. Any way to accomplish this?
<crube> What is the directory where all the wallpapers are in?
<HymnToLife> Jucato, yep, same problem here. Actually, the ~ key on the keyboard doesn't work but I have another key doing that
<HymnToLife> don't know why, but I never use the ~ anyway
<stdin> crube: /usr/share/wallpapers/
<martin__> HymnToLife: i have disabled it and im logging out and restarting the xserver to se if t works.. brb
<crube> Thanks
<Jucato> HymnToLife: but that's just one example.. other keys don't work either... :(
<stdin> genii: have you asked in #ubuntu yet ?
<HymnToLife> Jucato, like ` ? ^ ?
<genii> stdin not yet...thx I'll give it a shot
<Jucato> HymnToLife: yeah, `+character... no go
<HymnToLife> funny, they work here and my xorg.conf is as untouched as one can be
<Jucato> HymnToLife: could you pastebin yours for me? :D
<HymnToLife> sure
<martin__> HymnToLife: It workes thank for the help! and I lerned something new as usual!
<HymnToLife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2974/
<Jucato> HymnToLife: thanks
<ForgeAus> someone should make a lincoco or linaqua and counterparts wincoco/winaqua for MacOSX software to install into Windows/Linux OS's lol
<ForgeAus> then you could have either Windows + Cygwin + Winaqua or  Linux + Wine + Linaqua either running VMWare to "nest" install the other :)
<ForgeAus> rofl
<endo602> HymnToLife, when i bind folders will it automatically bind subdirs?
<HymnToLife> endo602, yes
<endo602> thanks
<endo602> i edited the fstab
<endo602> hopefully everything will work now
<HymnToLife> just mount it manually
<HymnToLife> and then add it in /etc/fstab whaen it suits you
<ForgeAus> mmmm yum
<ForgeAus> konqueror is awesome with java-popups
<ForgeAus> asks you if you want to open it or not
<ForgeAus> at least on my install it did
<ForgeAus> might have tweaked it since install tho
<ForgeAus> still I like that I get choice
<sb9> is there an equivalent to ntpd for ubuntu ? cannot find ntpd by aptitude search
<stdin> !info openntpd
<ubotu> openntpd: OpenBSD NTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9p1-3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 168 kB
<waylandbill> interesting. aptitude search shows openntpd here
<sb9> thx
<ana> :)
<ForgeAus> is the mosaic web browser still going?
<ForgeAus> hmm also archie?
<ForgeAus> and um... gopher protocol, any gophers still about?
<ForgeAus> (this is a timewarp rewind into my internet entry-level... long ago)
<waylandbill> there's less than 1000 gophers as of 2006. :-D
<ForgeAus> lol
<waylandbill> oh.. THATS why... vista dropped all gopher support.. ROFL!
<ForgeAus> I found it cumbersome but I think gopher really has its uses, I wouldn't be suprised to see a comeback on menu-driven internet! like gopher is/was
<wimpies> HI all, when I insert an audio CD in my second CD player, amarok is not able to play that CD.  It does play from the first.  What might be wrong
<genii> Yeah you can still download mosaic from ncsa
<ForgeAus> ie7+ doesn't have gopher?
<ForgeAus> I know ie6sp1 did
<genii> Tho after microsoft used the mosaic engine for ie4 they stopped development on it
<ForgeAus> I think dropping it was premature (in their view probaly overdue .. its been a long time but like I said I think it has its place)
<waylandbill> wimpies: the audio cable to your sound card is hooked to the first drive maybe?
<wimpies> waylandbill : probably but amarok reports an error about a plugin being bad or missing to URL cdda:/1  what does that mean ?
* genii thinks about such things as gophers, archie and veronica
<waylandbill> maybe the drive isn't reading the disc well
<ForgeAus> ahh yes veronica
<ForgeAus> archie was an ftp search engine right?
<ForgeAus> veronica I never really undestood what that was
<waylandbill> IE6 was patched in 2002 to fix a gopher security hole... it disabled gopher entirely.
<sfpavel> how do i make a partition bigger?
<genii> veronica was an indexing spider for gopher sites. One of the first spider-type programs around
<ForgeAus> pavel, grow it!
<sfpavel> ?
<ForgeAus> ok genii I've heard of spiders seen lots of them probably USED lots of them but I'm not sure what they actually are!
<ForgeAus> sfpavel its called growing a partition you can use qtparted to do it!
<jeffto> hello
<stdin> spiders crawl the web :P
<ForgeAus> if you have it installed
<sfpavel> thnx..thought u mwere making fun of me
<sfpavel> :P
<genii> ForgeAus: Sort of like benevolent worms LOL
<ForgeAus> hehe stdin like webcrawler :)
<waylandbill> GopherVR... 3d gopher
<ForgeAus> rofl genii!
<waylandbill> gparted live cd is the way to go for partitioning.
<ForgeAus> how do they find things? do they have some kind of list of where to look?
<ForgeAus> gparted is kewl
<genii> before google webcrawler rocked
<jeffto> Yesterday I upgrady my kubuntu dapper to edgy, but when I restart X system don't work, I have install xserver-xorg but nope kubuntu continue without Graphical System
<ForgeAus> as good if not better than partition magic!
<waylandbill> way better.
<ForgeAus> jeffto? you have a x-less kubuntu! thats very strange!
<waylandbill> friends look at me wierd when I tell them to use it for win32 stuff. They are baffled that linux does windows paritioning.
<jeffto> yes :(
<ForgeAus> isi t just me or is the dapper -> edgy update dangerous?
<stdin> jeffto: are you sure everything is installed properly, eg the "xserver-xorg-driver-*" packages changed to "xserver-xorg-video-*"
<ForgeAus> the same thing isn't likely to happen to fiesty too is it?
<Jucato> jeffto: when you try run "startx" in the command line, what error messages do you get?
<jeffto> let me show
<genii> ForgeAus Several ppl have lost functioning of USB devices and some wireless issues so far that I know of with the dapper->edgy
<ForgeAus> um genii how would one go accessing wireless via a router thats wired to their local system.. ie no wireless card exactly
<waylandbill> I use the cd to upgrade manually and install what I need. But then I did keep my /home seperate.
<ForgeAus> (I have a wireless HP multifunction it'd be interesting to try it under linux)
<ForgeAus> it finds the router fine, but how does my computer find it?
<matt0507> stdin: what is the console command to kill adept? it froze on me
<ForgeAus> (it works for my dad's pc under WinXP (my winxp never did but that was a broken install.... that I toyed with untill it completely died)
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | matt0507
<ubotu> matt0507: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: it's just like a regular ethernet if you've hard wired into the router.
<stdin> matt0507: you should just Ctrl-Alt-Esc and click on it
<genii> ForgeAus: You mean you have a wap attached by rj45 to the one system and another wap to the modem elsewhere?
<stdin> matt0507: then run that command
<Jucato> stdin: er... Adept? you won't be able to do that
<ForgeAus> um ok how do I install a multifunction printer via regular ethernet?
<matt0507> ty all
<ForgeAus> um wap? not sure what wap is
<stdin> Jucato: why not?
<genii> ForgeAus: wap=wireless accesspoint read:wireless router
<waylandbill> ethernet printer or usb printer?
<Jucato> stdin: oh nvm ehehe
<stdin> :)
<matt0507> ahh never mind, i think i tried ctrl alt esc , and it unfroze for some weird reason
<Jucato> stdin: xkill works on apps run by root?
<waylandbill> genii: when you said wap I thought you were talking about encryption keys.
<ForgeAus> I have a DI-524 router that I"m directly connected to, its a wireless D-Link router
<stdin> Jucato: yeah
<ForgeAus> so I guess its an ethernet printer to my computer but the printer itself connects to the router wirelessly
<genii> waylandbill: Yeah wep vs wap :)
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> stdin: oh ok... for some reason, I only saw "Ctrl+Esc" and missed the "Alt" in your reply :P
<andreasw> re
<matt0507> how do i get youtube to work on FF? i've java-5, java-plugin but still not work, maybe i need additional library or something?
<waylandbill> except wap = wireless application protocol.
<ForgeAus> um I think it has wep
<stdin> matt0507: you probably need flash
<Amigunas> hi all
<stdin> matt0507: specifically flash 9
<genii> ForgeAus: Does the system attached to the router get some IP?
<Amigunas> hi Jucato
<Amigunas> ;)
<Jucato> Amigunas: what kind of "does not support"?
<ForgeAus> genii yes its DHCP
<Jucato> Amigunas: trying to burn MP3's as Audio CD's?
<Amigunas> The exact sentence is:
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: you are connected to the router and have an ip. The printer should as well.
<ForgeAus> 10.10.0.1 is the localnet
<Amigunas> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<Amigunas> and then there is a list of all the MP3's
<ForgeAus> wayland it doesn't show up in the DHCP list
<Amigunas> I think this will be some copyright restriction
<Jucato> Amigunas: trying to burn MP3's as Audio CD's?
<Amigunas> yes
<Amigunas> this normally works
<genii> ForgeAus: What waylandbill said.
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3 | Amigunas
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: then maybe it isn't connected to the router.
<Jucato> Amigunas: you need to install that
<ForgeAus> it has to be
<Amigunas> Thank you very much!
<ForgeAus> like I said it can only be connected to there to work on my dad's PC
<waylandbill> can you get the status from the printer, like does it have a readout screen?
<jeffto> Jucato, is complety insane, if I make "startx" from root it start X, but if I do from my normal user nope
<ForgeAus> I had to set up the Wireless passphrase on the printer to connect to it but after that it all just magically worked
<jeffto> and isn't working kdm
<genii> ForgeAus: The printer should also then be getting an IP. So something like tcp/ip printing port eg: remote printer
<waylandbill> so you can get the ip from it
<Jucato> jeffto: please check the error messages that you get when try startx as normal user.
<genii> what used to be called "jetdirect port" in windoze
<waylandbill> because then you can use the kde printer dialog to connect to it.
<ForgeAus> um how do I get the printers IP?
<ForgeAus> shouldn't DHCP have handed it one?
<jeffto> ok
<ForgeAus> if so why isn't it on the list of DHCP requested IP's
<jeffto> Fatal server error
<ForgeAus> (that the router stores)
<Jucato> jeffto: then?
<jeffto> server is already active for display 0
<jeffto> XIO: fatal IO error 104
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: does the printer have a readout screen that you can use to get the ip?
<genii> ForgeAus: Possibly the printer has been set to some static IP by way of it's local controls. Will be on the same range as the router however
<Jucato> jeffto: have you tried rebooting? it seems that X is already up at display 0 (the default)
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: it could be that the printer is statically assigned
<Jucato> jeffto: try this: reboot normally, then once you get to the login prompt, login as normal user, then run "startx".
<ForgeAus> wayland if it is I didn't set that up
<ForgeAus> how do I find the printers IP then?
<waylandbill> some devices will look for a subnet and assign themselves an address.. so that it never changes because of an expired lease.
<genii> ForgeAus: On the XP box what port does it say the printer is on? default port for tcp/ip printers in XP/2K is the IP address
<waylandbill> consult the manual for the printer.\
<ForgeAus> actually it MIGHT b
<ForgeAus> theres 2 clients on DHCP list that don't have names
<ForgeAus> they might be the printer right?
<genii> ForgeAus: Quite possibly, yes
<ForgeAus> (it'd be nice if I could give it a hostname)
<ForgeAus> (so I could identify it)
<waylandbill> could be. may not have registered a host name
<jeffto> Jucato, I going to try this right now
<ForgeAus> thats interesting, it never occurred to me that it could have been one of them!
<waylandbill> The manual should tell easily how to look up the ip right at the printer.
<ForgeAus> yeah I can hook it up in windows easy the software does it automatically
<waylandbill> as a linux user you can't have the excuse that you don't want to read it. :-P
<ForgeAus> it just seems to know how/where to look!
<jeffto> Jucato, when I close root X session I'm getting a kde fail message
<waylandbill> the windows driver may have been programmed specifically to look for certain things.. could be broadcasting mDNS for all we know.
<ForgeAus> probably was
<matt0507> ok this is really stupid, i typed in FF about:plugins and flash is there, everything is enbaled etc etc.. yet site such as youtube, isketch.net still doesnt work for me... dont know what to do anymore :(
<genii> I thin it probes the standard tcp/ip printing port numbers, like 515 (lpd),631 (standard tcp printing)and 9100 for most HP
<ForgeAus> aww I wish XMMS had a AVS plugin!
<ForgeAus> (visualization one that WinAMP has)
<genii> HP normally broadcast on x.x.x.255 port 9100 so you know they are there
<waylandbill> my HP is usb, so I it hooked up and then my cups shared it. went easy
<Jucato> matt0507: what version of flash is installed?
<ForgeAus> XMMS could be way better... comparing it to current WinAMP the Video with input/output plugins could be added (I mean it has a plugin but it didn't seem to kick in for me)... or something that channels a player like VLC?
<ForgeAus> wayland mine has USB and parallel and ethernet ports
<ForgeAus> but its only "hooked up" to the wireless router
<ForgeAus> (because its in a different room)
<genii> waylandbill I have an ancient HP 4M Plus here which uses an ethernet jack but it doesn't do dhcp, you have to statically assignt he IP and so on
<genii> cups worked fine with it over the wired network
<matt0507> Jucato: i've just downloaded flash9 and followed the instruction on this site:http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ForgeAus> I'd like a Wireless mouse with a USB dock (whcih soule probably be more like a USB mouse that connects to a docking station wirelessly)
<Jucato> matt0507: are any other flash sites working? btw, Flash 9 is available in our repositories
<matt0507> Jucato: how do i test that? annway after following instruction on that page i get this messaage: Mozilla installation directory  = /home/matthew/.mozilla >,< prob wrong directory?
<Jucato> matt0507: I'm not really sure as I haven't tried installing flash from outside sources
<jeffto> Jucato, there was a trouble /tmp/X0-lock
<Jucato> matt0507: try testing it on other web pages that have flash
<jeffto> i erase this file and finally X start I going to reboot to see what happend
<matt0507> Jucato:  i try searching for flash i adept but dont see 'flash 9' only see plugin though, free and nonfree.
<Jucato> matt0507: flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> !flash9 | matt0507
<ubotu> matt0507: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<matt0507> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<matt0507> i just updated sources.list to included backports, and upgraded flash-nonfree plugin now everythign works fine, ty guys much appreciated :D
<Jucato> :)
<genii> Yodude http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html
<genii> sorry wrong channel :)
<matt0507> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dropsl> hi
<dropsl> since KDE 3.5.6 my ALT_R key does not work anymore... so i cant do backslashes and at symbols... (with my german keyboard...) does anyone know how to correct this? :)
<_AnA_> in keyboard
<dropsl> im back
<Jack111> hi
<waylandbill> Jack111: hi
<Jack111> i have the problem after an upgrad to edgy that i cannot login anymore graphically, in the console it tells me:xf860openserial error opening device /dev/wacon,called,
<Jack111>  refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing
<Jack111> anyone any idea?
<waylandbill> I have the wacon device disabled in the xorg.conf, but i wouldn't think that would keep you out of x entirely.
<Jack111> so what should i do to login in future?
<Jack111> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Jack111> it says something like that
<Jack111> with the frefontpath
<stdin> font errors won't stop X, check for other errors
<Jucato> try running startx and see the errors that it gives
<stdin> or just check the log file
<Jack111> it gives me the error /dav/wacom failed and refcount is 2, should be 1
<Jack111> where is the logfile in kubuntu?
<stdin>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eeos> hi there. do you know of any tool for reverse enginnering databases, which can extract the ERD or the class diagram froma  database?
<sistemas> Hi everybody
<sistemas> I downloaded the binary of super mario war
<sistemas> But I can't run it
<akrus> what the hell with eA?
<akrus> @-commands not working!
<akrus> I'm level 99 in database ~_~
<waylandbill> sistemas: missing deps?
<dataman> hello
<Jack111> hi its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2977/
<akrus> is GM_account required then?
<stdin> sistemas: you probably need an emulator
<dataman> who try here to run hi ubuntu as a gateway?
<akrus> oops
<akrus> wrong channel xD
<dataman> who try here to run ubuntu as a gateway? i m trying it and i m lock
<Jack111> stdin jucato its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2977/
<sistemas> no I guess I must to make a link with a shared library
<sistemas> I tried to run in my desktop
<stdin> Jack111: can you post your xorg.conf
<matt0507> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<waylandbill> I can think of better ways to describe beryl and none are good. :-)
<stdin> beryl is just a bunch of 3d effects
<eeos> stdin waylandbill what on earth is beryl? it has been mentioned in the kde 3.5.6 announcement.
<waylandbill> it's a window manager, but it's lacking in features other wm's have... cause it's still early in development
<Jack111> <stdin>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2978/ but i got three or four different xorg confs, is that the problem?
<stdin> eeos: it's 3D desktop effects: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8668797260936502626
<stdin> Jack111: only the one called /etc/X11/xorg.conf will be used
<eeos> stdin waylandbill doing some 3D effect? native?
<waylandbill> well.. you can close a window and have it engulf in flames..
<stdin> eeos: beryl is just the effects, AIGLX or XGL is what enables the effects
<Jack111> stdin should i delete the others?i have got xorg, xorg.conf, xorg.conf.20060628164708, xorg.conf.custom
<stdin> Jack111: you don't have to, they are just backups
<eeos> waylandbill wow, could not wait for it. And what is the use?
<ScarFreewill> can some one tell me how to install Segoe fonts? i tried installing mscorefonts but it doesn't help
<waylandbill> you can also drag and drop and blow up the entire desktop.. real useful. :-)
<Jack111> ok, does the conf thing create the problem? do i need to edit it?stdin
<waylandbill> it's just eye candy.. not really much use in my book.
<stdin> Jack111: you can create a new one with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jucato> eye candy usefulness is subjective... let's keep it at that
<Jack111> stdin the it should work you mean?
<stdin> Jack111: well it will create a new one, like it was after the install
<waylandbill> I guess showing my friends the strength of my video card would be a good use. :-D
<eeos> right. like let's surprise the customers? I could see the use of that. Of course, resources are not a problem, are they?
<Jack111> i think i did that and it i still couldn tlogin
<Jack111> however i try again thanksy
<waylandbill> it'll be a nice product when complete, but there is still many things we expect from a wm that are lacking yet
<eeos> any other wm able to do all of that native?
<LjL> eeos: where's beryl mentioned for kde 3.5.6?
<waylandbill> compiz is where it forked from but doesn't have the wild effects.
<Jucato> LjL: annoucnement page
<LjL> Jucato: of KDE not Kubuntu i suppose?
<Jucato> but actually it was Compiz, not Beryl
<Jucato> LjL: yep. KDE
<LjL> Jucato: aaah indeed
<LjL> i noticed compiz, but didn't see a mention of beryl
<waylandbill> the scrolling to un/hide yakuake is enough for me.
<eeos> waylandbill compiz does the same as beryl?
<waylandbill> not entirely.
<LjL> eeos: about it, yes
<waylandbill> similar
<eeos> the difference?
<stdin> beryl has more bling
<stdin> (more effects)
<sahin_w> compiz use gconf infrastructure
<LjL> eeos: well, for as far as i'm concerned, the main difference is that Beryl doesn't have (many) GNOME dependencies
<sahin_w> beryl has its own
<waylandbill> they forked because compiz wasn't as concerned with the more dazzling effects as with the code base.
<stdin> there was a compiz-kde package, but that died
<eeos> so nothing really near to kde
<jean-b> hi!
<sahin_w> I feel beryl more KDE frindly.
<LjL> stdin: unfortunate. though as far as i heard, compiz can now be used without gconf, though i might be mistaken about that
<jean-b> I wish to install new fonts
<LjL> if it will ever work with KDE decorations (aquamarine or whatever), i'll be happy
<jean-b> what should i do?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jean-b about fonts | jean-b, see the private message from Ubotu
<eeos> is there anything more kde friendly than these two?
<jean-b> thanx!!
<LjL> eeos: Beryl with Aquamarine is quite KDE friendly, though it still uses GTK
<waylandbill> I don't know... KWin does what I need and is functional
<LjL> however, it's not tremendously stable for me
<sahin_w> Well my big problem with beryl is the kpager is going nuts if I fire up beryl
<sahin_w> However there is a modified kpager
<LjL> waylandbill: sure thing, however i wouldn't mind a shadow here and there, or windows that move with decent redraw times
<eeos> waylandbill yes same here, just trying to understand the buzzwords
<LeeJunFan> what happened to the color picker kicker applet? I found kcolorchooser, but I want the one that docks into kicker.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: hmm haven't seen that one for a while
<waylandbill> LjL: yeah.. I could agree with the redraw times for sure.
<sahin_w> There is some promise the new kwin would introduce some compozite feature... just like beryl or compiz
<ScarFreewill> how can i install Segoe fonts? i tried installing mscorefonts but it doesn't help
<waylandbill> dragging a window usually makes the back end look like it's leaving a trail.
<sahin_w> check this: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2651
<LjL> waylandbill: well that can be fixed with Composite, too (as well as shadows), but that's not really quite stable either
<LjL> i mean, KDE's use of it isn't
<sahin_w> Yep, KDE own compozite thing currently very unstable for me.
<stdin> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ForgeAus> does kubuntu-desktop depend on kdebase?
<stdin> ForgeAus: no, not directly
<eeos> sahin_w thanks for links.
<sahin_w> Normaly I not use beryl (for work) however my 2 years old sun like the beryl effect a lot. ;-)
<LjL> shadowraven: am i mistaken or is that talking about a KWin experimental branch that has effects in the vein of Comperyl?
<ubuntu_> listc of mirrors?
<LjL> sorry shadowraven, i meant sahin_w
<ubuntu_> *list
<LjL> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<ubuntu_> repository mirrors
<sahin_w> Yes it's talking about the KWin experimental branch.
<LjL> ubuntu_: if you mean mirrors for APT, it's usually just **.archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> ** being a country's abbreviation
<sahin_w> However experimental today will turn to stable one day.
<LjL> sahin_w: sheduled for inclusion for __?
<LeeJunFan> LjL: found the color picker for kicker - it's in kicker-applets
<ubuntu_> only one repository?
<LjL> LeeJunFan: ouch, and i didn't have that installed? oh me
<sahin_w> Maybe it will be the part of the KDE4. I guess.
<LjL> ubuntu_: no
<sahin_w> I mean the compozite thing.
<LjL> ubuntu_: lots of repositories. **.archive.ubuntu.com - make the "**" into it, fr, de, es, se, and a lot other country abbreviations, and you get the mirror name for that country
<ubuntu_> ah the site you linked it's a list of repository
<LjL> ubuntu_: if my guess is correct that you're italian, i suggest using it.archive.ubuntu.com or se.archive.ubuntu.com (this is for sweden and usually fast)
<ubuntu_> thanks you're very kind but how did u know i'm italian?
<LjL> ubuntu_: type /whois ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> ah yes
<waylandbill> probably from your hostname
<ubuntu_> you're italian too LjL :P
<LjL> yes ;)
<LjL> that's why i know the swedish mirror is fast for italy
<waylandbill> :-)
<waylandbill> anyone see yesterday's dilbert? it was priceless.
<gdiebel> waylandbill: link?
<eeos> waylandbill link?
<sahin_w> +1
<gdiebel> http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/dilbert/
<waylandbill> http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20070125.html
<Morbo> woooo
<Morbo> KDE 3.5.6
<eeos> that is really funny :P
<gdiebel> waylandbill: that is yesterday
<sahin_w> Yes, that was fun.
<waylandbill> that's the one that was funny
<gdiebel> yeah sorry, misread
<eeos> yesterday's was hilarious
<gdiebel> we got that one from our branch office yesterday.
<waylandbill> a few days ago when the alien first showed up and told asok that he's an alien with advanced knowledge was good too.
<eeos> waylandbill lik?:P:)
<eeos> waylandbill (lik was not alien language, was = link)
<LjL> LeeJunFan: from the k-a description, "The media control applet does not support XMMS, as this would force all kicker-applets users to install XMMS" - does this make any sense? have they never heard of recommends? :o)
<plamen> zdraveite
<waylandbill> http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20070123.html
<hero93> how do i play mp3 files on kubuntu?
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech2> hero93: Try amarok
<waylandbill> hero93: the quick and dirty is to attempt to play in amarok
<waylandbill> it'll then guide you the rest of the way
<stdin> ^ if you run edgy
<waylandbill> stdin: correct. edgy.
<hero93> i tried to install mp3 support on amarok but it doesn't works
<Asl[a] n> how do i get the latest bleeding edge repos for kubuntu? i am specifically looking for amarok
<stdin> Asl[a] n: you on edgy ?
<Asl[a] n> yep.
<gdiebel> Asl[a] n: kubuntu.org has 1.4.4. check amarok.kde.org for svn packages
<stdin> Asl[a] n: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ edgy main
<stdin> hero93: did you install libxine-extracodecs ?
<DaSkreech> hero93: Want some help with that?
<hero93> yes
<hero93> so i don't understand nothing on the guide
<DaSkreech> hero93: Where do you stop understanding ?
<hero93> let me check if i installed libxine-extracodecs
<extern> how can I check my disk for errors? I installed ext2 drivers for windows, it used to work fine, I could browse the files on windows, but suddenly it can't recognize the ext3 partition, when trying to access it through windows, it says that the drive is unformatted.
<hatta> fdisk
<hatta> can you still see the partition in windows?
<slyfox> I just installed Kubuntu and I have ajva and flash installed, however this site http://www.newshutch.com/ refuses to work in firefox, it laods fine but when I click on somehting, nothing clicks, it works fine in Konqueror. Please help
<extern> yes
<hero93> wait package database is blocked i'll come later the basketball training see u soon
<hatta> oh, then cfdisk
<hatta> er
<Asl[a] n> i do wonder how you folks come up with all the release names. lol. feisty herd :P - one day, i bet you'll run out of 'em cool names.
<hatta> e2fsck
<extern> the partition is actually ext3
<extern> but it used to work fine with those ext2 drivers
<matt0507> hwo should i update my systemt to recongise my ati video card (x300se) currently doesnt have openGL support
<waylandbill> because ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<matt0507> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slyfox> matt0507: here you go http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<extern> how can I schedule a disk check for when my computer is booting up?
<stdin> slyfox: isn't that the nvidia one?
<Jucato> extern: a partition is checked every 30th mount
<Jucato> at bootup
<extern> and how can I manually set it to be checked next tiem I boot?
<stdin> extern: shutdown with "sudo shutdown -F -r"
<slyfox> stdin: it says both - ati and nvidia
<slyfox> I just installed Kubuntu and I have ajva and flash installed, however this site http://www.newshutch.com/ refuses to work in firefox, it laods fine but when I click on somehting, nothing clicks, it works fine in Konqueror. Please help
<extern> ok, I'll give ti at try
<LeeJunFan> LjL: heh, yeah, that's lame (lag == shower).
<stdin> slyfox: just tried the site, seems to work here
<slyfox> stdin: crap, whenever I click on something, this http://www.newshutch.com/ loads to this http://www.newshutch.com/#
<slyfox> tat is it
<slyfox> stdin: how do I check which flash version I have and which java ?
<Jucato> about:plugins
<stdin> slyfox: in firefox you can use the url about:plugins
<extern> stdin, it didn't work
<Jucato> actually, you can do that in Konqueror too :)
<Jucato> extern: what didn't work?
<extern> sudo shutdown -F -r
<extern> it didn't check the file system
<Jucato> hm..
<waylandbill> is there a reason to? do you have an error?
<extern> I think so
<magnus_> what wireless program should i use to connect whit, when i need to connnect true wpa cryptering
<waylandbill> it'll tell you even if it's mounted if you run it now.
<Jucato> extern: did you have bootsplash disabled so you could see if it was checking or not?
<extern> when it is checking, then it shows the progress of it, I think
<extern> and the booting time was exactly the same as always
<extern> how can I check it manually?
<tomvs> hi there
<extern> I'm afraid of that scary warning when running fsck:WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage
<waylandbill> use -n then
<extern> it does report some errors
<stdin> extern: you can run it from the live cd
<extern> I don't have a live cd :P
<stdin> don't you have the install CD ?
<extern> not any mroe :)
<extern> ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********
<hive> Hi all.  I am looking in my TCPDUMP because my wireless card seems to be flashing alot, and I am seeing alot of messages like:  10:52:29.088666 IP by1msg5176513.phx.gbl.msnp > 192.168.0.2.49165: P 3303:3311(8) ack 265 win 64164 <nop,nop,timestamp 46008748 25863001> .. Can anyone tell me what this is please
<slyfox> What is the correct way to isntall latest java? Adept ?
<matt0507> adept make it much quicker, dont forget to instal firefox plugin as well
<slyfox> Is this correct? "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" ?
<slyfox> Or should I use Adept ?
<ForgeAus> sly either way... as long as you have a repository that can find them
<stdin> slyfox: sometimes adept can't accept the licence, best to do it in konsole
<slyfox> thsi one "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" ?
<extern> when would it be safe to run fsck?
<extern> when almost no programs are running?
<stdin> extern: the filesystem shouldn't be mounted at all, at at least mounted as read only
<waylandbill> no. not if mounted.
<stdin> slyfox: yeah
<extern> should I run ubuntu in recovery mode and unmount all file systems?
<stdin> extern: you could try adding a empty file called "forcefsck" in the root
<extern> ok
<extern> creating forcefsck in root worked
<extern> thanks
<stdin> np :)
<maki2> hola
<Dr_willis> egads.. every so often i have to go back to using windows to fix stuff for other people.. and EGADS! what was MS thinking...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ejer> can someone tell me how to force all links to open in firefox, not konqueror? I have set defaul app, did nada
<Dr_willis> 'there are unused icons on your desktop'  -  HOW the &@&@& does it know they are unused! and thers only 3 icons!  heh heh
<ForgeAus> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ejer> as far as I'm concerned, this is a bug
<Jucato> ejer: sudo dpkg-alternatives --config x-www-browser
* Dr_willis calms down and waits for windows to reboot..  *im in my happy place* *where tux's and ubuntus romp and frollic in the GPL Grass* 
<ejer> Jucato: thank you, will try
<Dr_willis> ejer,  as far as im concerned its due to different 'ways' of defining whats the default browser in kde and gnome and other apps.  But i think Jucato  has the idea. :)
<nihil_sum> Is there a way to change the current user of a currently running process?  Like to give my text editor a sudo so I have write access to save.
<stdin> ejer: it's update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> ejer: sorry
<Dr_willis> I really need to read up on the update-alternatives stuff someday
<stdin> Jucato: not dpkg :P
<Jucato> stdin: sorry..
<ejer> ok
<Jucato> ejer: use stdin's command
* Jucato needs TEA!!
<LjL> nihil_sum: dunno. i normally change the file's permissions temporarily, when i do that...
<ejer> why doesn't KDE control center do this??
<ejer> man what a pain
<Dr_willis> kde cant controll what gnome stuff does and other apps.. the update-alternatives works at a lower level.
<Jucato> ejer: because
<Dr_willis> from what i gaterh.
<Jucato> ejer: what Dr_willis said
<Dr_willis> gather.
<ejer> still doesn't make sense
<nihil_sum> Can't it just put a shell over update-alternatives?
<ejer> KDE control center should just call that command
<Dr_willis> the 'proper' way for a program to launch a browser is to run that x-www-browser binary, NOT a specific browser name.
<ejer> simple and done
<Jucato> ejer: KDE COntrol Center, logically, only controls KDE apps. so when you set Firefox to be your default browser, all KDE apps will obey that
<ejer> yes but when you run KDE control center, you are in KDE
<ejer> Jucato: this is not true
<ejer> try it
<stdin> ejer: some people have gnome too
<Jucato> ejer: excuse me?
<ejer> every link opens in konq
<Jucato> ejer: every link from what app?
<ejer> "when you set Firefox to be your default browser, all KDE apps will obey that"
<ejer> that does not work
<ejer> use update-alternatives to set browser to konq
<Jucato> from what app are you clicking the link?
<ejer> then go change it in KDE control center
<ejer> any app!!!
<ejer> Gaim, thunderbord
<ejer> bird
<ejer> anything
<Jucato> ejer: GAIM and Thunderbird are NOT KDE apps
<stdin> both are GTK apps (Non KDE)
<Jucato> did you try Kopete? Konversation?
<ejer> hehe
<ejer> this is not intuitive
<ejer> I don't use any kde apps
<Jucato> ??
<nihil_sum> So... no way to give rights to an already running process?
<Jucato> then why on earth...
<Jucato> nvm
<Skrot-> Then why do you use kubuntu? :P
<ejer> and I have been using linux for a long time...
<ejer> because I like KDE
* Dr_willis head explodes from that logic.
<ejer> I don't consider either thunder or firefox a gnome app
<stdin> nihil_sum: not that I know of, you could save the file somewhere you have wright permission and then copy with sudo
<LjL> nihil_sum, can't you just do what i said? i know it's not the best idea, but it works if you can't find an alternative way
<Jucato> no one said they were GNOME apps
<ejer> they are GTK based, that is it
<Skrot-> They're using GTK, but they're not gnome-apps
<ejer> so then KDE control center should be able to change their defaults
<nihil_sum> Yeah.  You gave me a working solution.  I just wish I could do it the other way.
<ejer> I can understand it would not change rhythmbox
<Jucato> ejer: the are NOT KDE apps
<Dr_willis> microsoft updates
<ejer> Jucato: so what?
<Dr_willis> doh wrong keyboard.. :)
<nihil_sum> I'm trying to learn all the Linux functionality, since I recently switched from Windows and plan to stay on Linux from here on.
<Jucato> NOT KDE Apps = GTK or GNOME apps
<ejer> and therefore KDE cannot control the settings for them???
<stdin> kde control controls kde apps, the clue is in the name
<Dr_willis> nihil_sum,  good for you. :)
<ejer> anyways
<Jucato> ejer: yes
<ejer> I hope the newbies can figure it out
<Jucato> ejer: if you have used Linux as long as you said you have, you would have known that little piece of fact by now
<Jucato> granted, it's not the best way to do it (update-alternatives) but that goes beyond KDE's responsibility already
<Dr_willis> i have the exact same problem under windows not using the proper browser ejer  so its a rather interesting 'problem'
<ejer> Jucato: really? OK! Guess I am dumb
<Jucato> Dr_willis: no. Windows is just crazy, by nature
<Jucato> ejer: no offense meant. sorry
<ejer> Jucato: I guess we will require all users to come ask in IRC for how to change their default browser, and then tell them they have to use the tewrminal... not good
<ejer> I am trying to advocate users move to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> to update the default browser for KDE and KDE apps they use the kde settings thing.
<Jucato> ejer: there are threads in the forums, Google, etc. but like I said, it's not ideal
<Jucato> ejer: but the fact remains, it's hardly KDE's fault
<Dr_willis> gnome has the same issue. i recall. but it defaults to firefox anyway/
<Dr_willis> Try setting gnome to use opera by default.
<ejer> yep
<ejer> so I will be writing some post install scripts I guess, just too bad the 'user-friendly' distro is so hard to configure a simple thing
<Dr_willis> Now that Freedesktop.org site is working on smoothing out all these little issues..  look at the problems we had 2-5 years ago with kde/gnome
<sahin_w> I think you can change the default browser from kcontrol.
<Dr_willis> sahin_w,  you can for kde apps.
<sahin_w> I see
<Dr_willis> but thats not the same as the 'update-alternatives' method.
<sahin_w> Sorry I miss the point.
<Dr_willis> what if one is not even using KDE or GNome. what default browser should my windowmakers 'browser' icon launch. :)
<Jucato> sahin_w: which point did you miss?
<ejer> I guess we just need a GUI to update-alternatives
<sahin_w> I always use the update-alternatives method because I use debian based distro from ages... ;-)
<Jucato> ejer: now *that* is absolutely true
<kosta> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Skrot-> We also need Freedesktop.org to make a standard for such
<soulrider> !cedega
<Jucato> I think that's part of the standard
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sahin_w> There is a galternatives utilty.
<sahin_w> I never ever tried.
<Dr_willis> ive rarely had to mess with update-alternatives.. i can think of one other instance where i needed it.. that was for the java stuff. Perhps once to set up the vim editor..
<Skrot-> Is there another way to communicate with update-alternatives than stdin/stdout? If there was a easier way I could make a qtpython script for it
<sahin_w> I think galternatives gives you a gui for update-alternatves.
<Dr_willis> !info galternatives
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Dr_willis> there ya go. :)
<Jucato> there are only 2 things for which  you will absolutely need update-alternatives for: java and browser
<stdin> galternatives seems to be a GTK app :P
<Jucato> it definitely is
<sahin_w> Life is hard. ;-)
<Dr_willis> computers are hard...  i want my money back...
<sahin_w> :-D
<Dr_willis> they should bend over backwards for me.. AND then do a backflip!
<Dr_willis> we got too many Mice buttons also! its soo confusing.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about Life, the Universe and Everything but most especially the PID number 42
* Dr_willis goes back to working on the XP machine for the wife...
<Dr_willis> on the 8th reboot now updating things..
<Jucato> damn! we got too many keys on the keyboard! too confusing
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  like having to explain to people where the ` key is.. and why its NOT the same as the ' key
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> or where the fscking | key is
<Dr_willis> 'its the one CLEAN key on your keyboard.. because you never use it!'
<genii> Yeah the single quote key as opposed to the backtick key ...very confoozing
<Dr_willis> how about dos and its use of / and \
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: just use $() instead of the nasty backticks and you don't have that problem
<hive> Hi all.  I am looking in my TCPDUMP because my wireless card seems to be flashing alot, and I am seeing alot of messages like:  10:52:29.088666 IP by1msg5176513.phx.gbl.msnp > 192.168.0.2.49165: P 3303:3311(8) ack 265 win 64164 <nop,nop,timestamp 46008748 25863001> .. Can anyone tell me what this is please
<hatta> $() rules
<Dr_willis> then ya got  the --whatever vs -whatever vs -w  vs w options/flags. :)
<Dr_willis> LjL,  yep - good practice
<LjL> Dr_willis: those are unavoidable since no developer agrees with no given other on that
<Dr_willis> LjL,  yea . i LOVE it when --help prints out " use -help for help "
<stdin> be nice if --help was universal tho
<Dr_willis> The old AMIGA had a neat idea on how command 'templates' worked.. once ya figured out the syntax.
<LjL> Dr_willis: what about X --version not working anymore, and being X -version now
<Dr_willis> i cant recall X --version Ever working
<LjL> hm whatever, anyway it should be --version
<LjL> Dr_willis: it would have been nice if "??" was consistently supported too
* Dr_willis still wants to know where the N went in "uNmount" :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: and i want to know where the "e" went in "creatE"
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever used that command
<Dr_willis> !man creat
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man creat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Dr_willis: don't you want to know where the "e" went in "resolv.conf"?
<jhutchins> I belive the convention we're currently working toward is that word variables like "help" and "version" take double dashes, while single character variables like h and v take a single dash.
<Jucato> jhutchins: normally yes. there are a few stubborn apps though
<Dr_willis> im waiting for all kde apps to start with kde-whatever  to be logical with the gnome-whatever apps. :)
<LjL> jhutchins: define "we"
<Skrot-> Then patch it before packaging it for kubuntu! ;)
<Dr_willis> I though the -- vs - was a posix thang.
<jhutchins> There's always one or two holdouts, like ImageMagick doesn't get packaged with all lower case names.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it is, afaik
<LjL> Dr_willis: it's not a command, it's a C function
<Skrot-> KDE is moving away from the k* naming convention \o/
<Jucato> cmake -DCMAKE_FOO_FOO
<Dr_willis> but ive never been that big a geek... to understand the posix stuff.
<Jucato> Skrot-: not for all
<Skrot-> No, but alot of apps :)
<Skrot-> k* is usefull for branding though
<jhutchins> Skrot-: I like being able to easily tell what's part of kde and what's an external program.
<stdin> well, it it the K desktop environment :)
<Dr_willis> actually i though the - for single artuments/flags like in tar -xf   (vs tar xf) was getting cleaned up also
* Dr_willis rembers the day when all X apps began with   xwhatever
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: backwards compatibility is always an issue remember
<Skrot-> jhutchins: It's usually not that big a problem to find out even if they dont start with k
<Jucato> Skrot-: not a lot... you still have KDE, Konqueror, KOffice (a lot there), Kate, KFind, etc
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I don't think there's been a lot of progress on that.
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I think people were moving away from the - and there was a lot of resistance.
<LjL> Dr_willis: and especially for archivers, there's a long tradition of no-hyphen options
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  yea , tar is like the only app i rember the change,, and perhaps in ps aux vs ps -aux
<genii> hive udp port 165 on your local box is being remapped to ports 3303 and 3311. Likely some IM program is using it
<jhutchins> Those are the only ones I can think of.
<Dr_willis> we need a standard on standards! :)
<Skrot-> Jucato: Some of the core functionality for KDE 4 (phonon, decibel, plasma, solid, strigi, etc) have nice names though. As well as some apps like amarok, okular, etc
<Jucato> we need a standard on standardizing
<LjL> nice names, yes, that's important
<jhutchins> It's like nslookup complaining that it's deprecated.
<LjL> </sarcasm>
<Skrot-> LjL: Not enforcing k* is nice ;)
<Dr_willis> strigi - yea - real clear what that does.. :)
<Jucato> Skrot-: may I remind you that it was amaroK and oKular and digiKam before :)
<Dr_willis> heh...
<Jucato> Skrot-: no one "enforced" the K naming
<Skrot-> Jucato: Yes, before. :)
<jhutchins> The nice thing about standards is there are so many to choose from.
* Dr_willis loves when programs decide to use UpperCase Leggers..
<sahin_w> I don't care the names, but apps.
<Dr_willis> letters.
<Skrot-> Jucato: I know, but my vocabulary is too small to express what I mean :p
<jhutchins> The K ran into the all lower case package names rule.
<sahin_w> If an apps great I don't care what the name is...
<Dr_willis> often seen asked . "I installed BitchX, but bitchx says command not found'
<Dr_willis> the good old days
<LjL> Dr_willis: tell them "dpkg -L bitchx | grep bin"
<T489416> old day is gone
<Dr_willis> i tell them install irssi
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: good idea, at least that way i don't get a highlight from their quit message
<T489416> i new looking at kubuntu from windows, in VirtualBox :p
<T489416> *now
<Skrot-> cool, i'm looking at windows from kubuntu :P
<stdin> I'm looking at Kubuntu in Kubuntu in VirtualBox :P
<Dr_willis> Jei got 2 pcs right here.. and i keep typing the irc stuff on the windows box.. by mistake.. :)
<Dr_willis> and visa versa.
<Dr_willis> gee.. let a windows XP box sit in the closet for 6 months then fire it up.. and watch all the reboots it has to do for updates...
<andyt> where would i find the file that stores the username/password for my mysql database ?
<T489416> i go reboot, bye :p
<w007de99> hi at all....
<akrus> hm
<akrus> does someone know what's the problem with printer?
<akrus> in System Settings -> Printers I click on 'Add Printer' and it just hangs
<akrus> localhost:631 unaccessible
<Dr_willis> sounds like cups may not be running
<Dr_willis> try http://localhost:631 in a browser?
<akrus> nothing
<akrus> no reply
<akrus> CUPS is started
<akrus> x_X
<akrus> 4354 ?        Rs     2:49 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<dysmann> Hello, I have a problem with knetworkmanager : he can't conect to a wireless network... Could you help me ?
<Dr_willis> odd. perhaps some firewall rules? try restarting cups?
<akrus> dysmann: error?
<akrus> Dr_willis: nothing
<akrus> Dr_willis: I tried, restarts fine :)
<akrus> iptables not installed
<akrus> and no firewall at all~
<Dr_willis> enable verbose logging in the cups configs by hand.. and restart it. check the logs.. i guess would be the next step
<stdin> iptables not installed ?
<akrus> no
<stdin> it's part of the kernel
<akrus> Dr_willis: hm, sorry, how to?
<akrus> stdin: not enabled then :P
<stdin> ah, ok :)
<akrus> localhost - - [26/Jan/2007:20:04:40 +0300]  "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes client-error-not-found
<Dr_willis> sudo vi /etc/cups/cupsd.conf (or whatever editor ya like)
<akrus> o_O
<akrus> opened
<akrus> LogLevel info
<dysmann> akrus > it stop a stop at configuring the peripheral
<dysmann> ops, akrus > it stop at configuring the peripheral
<akrus> is it question?
<akrus> it hangs right after clicking 'Add Printer'
<akrus> xojpanel -> displays the panel info ok
<akrus> huh now hanged after i clicked on 'Printers'
<anything> where can i find what is binded to my alt-left mouse click in kubuntu???
<anything> i need to disable it
<akrus> crashed lol
<Dr_willis> alt-left is normally used to move windows i thought
<morena> someone knows how i can connect to a spanish chanel ,pleas???
<Jucato> !es | morena
<ubotu> morena: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dysmann> and me in frensh ?
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> !fr
<Dr_willis> !redneck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redneck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morena> thanks!
<dysmann> ubotu > You spink any languages !?
<Jucato> dysmann: it's a bot
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scifi> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> :)
<lebifteksauvage> Hello ;)
<akrus> hm so any ideas? :)
<dysmann> Jucato ok
<rgil> alguien sabe  otros canales en espanol
<anything> where can i find what is binded to my alt-left mouse click in kubuntu???
<Jucato> anything: System Settings -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> WIndow Actions tab
<Jucato> !es | rgil
<ubotu> rgil: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rgil> otros diferentes .....
<akrus> hm I'll try reinstalling cups with config files after download completes xD
<alessandro> any italian for help me?
<guglielf> rgil: puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<guglielf> alessandro: #ubuntu-it
<enterprise> thx
<Arne00> hi does anybody know what driver to install for a wierless Broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX card?
<Alumin> speaking of cups, this is more of a cups question than a kubuntu question I guess, but...how do you access the admin pages?
<akrus> no idea
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<akrus> I can't access anything
<Alumin> it keeps prompting me for a password and it won't accept anything I give it...root's account, my user account, the user I created with lppasswd
<akrus> Print works only in few non-KDE apps
<akrus> i logged in using my login afaik
<akrus> !kaudiocreator
<ubotu> kaudiocreator: CD ripper and audio encoder frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 902 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<dysmann> there is nobody on french channel
<akrus> heh
<akrus> lol
<fdoving> !cupsweb | alumin
<ubotu> alumin: To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<akrus> heh
<tiina> i have situation here. I installed ubuntu edgy server x86-64, added in text mode new kde 3.5.6 repositories... added riddell key...  and now when I hit apt-get install kde-core i get error about broken packages... something about that kdebase ain't installed even though kde-core needs it
<Oly> how can i find the ip of the router my system is on  kubuntu?
<stdin> Oly: type /whois Oly
<akrus> LOL
<Oly> no. i'm not on the system
<akrus> www.whatismyip.com
<Oly> * plays around with router but dont know the ip to the other one. how can i find it if its attached..
<akrus> from this PC :)
<Oly> rawr. of the router*
<enterprise> someone can help me with gcc_
<enterprise> ?
<stdin> depends on what help you need
<enterprise> i need to compile a c program
<stdin> yes?
<enterprise> but gcc don't read the math.h library
<devilsadvocate> enterprise, get build-essential
<enterprise> ??
<stdin> maybe have a read of...
<devilsadvocate> hm
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<enterprise> thx a lot
<enterprise> trying......
<enterprise> alessandro@lcars-p:~/laboratorio$ gcc -o  gaussgen1 gaussgen1.c
<enterprise> gaussgen1.c:37:3: warning: no newline at end of file
<enterprise> /tmp/ccnYV1kw.o: In function `main':
<enterprise> gaussgen1.c:(.text+0xe3): undefined reference to `sqrt'
<enterprise> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<enterprise> not working
<slow-motion> hallo
<gabrieldain> Hey. Anybody know if the memtest from the 64-bit liveCDs work in 32-bit computers?
<LjL> enterprise: include math.h and use ##c
<enterprise> include command is in gaussgen1.c
<enterprise> the program work in windows
<enterprise> but in linux
<enterprise> not
<LjL> enterprise: ah yes
<LjL> enterprise: gcc -lm -o gassgen1 gaussgen1.c
<LjL> -lm includes the maths library
<enterprise> ok
<enterprise> trying
<stdin> gabrieldain: never tried, but I think probably not
<gabrieldain> stdin, thanks
<stdin> np
<gabrieldain> stdin, I suppose I'll use the gentoo CD
<enterprise> works!
<enterprise> thx a lot
<enterprise> one other question
<enterprise> i see the manual of gcc
<enterprise> is huge
<enterprise> and
<enterprise> there is one command that use all the libraryes?
<slyfox> For Amarok - for my 10,000 music files, what would you recommend I start using? SQlite or MySQL ? I am just starting
<enterprise> nothing?
<stdin> SQlight should be ok, it depends if you want to take the time to setup MySQL
<enterprise> ok thx a lot you saved me
<enterprise> bye!
<guglielf> is there any mean to get mobo info (brand, etc) using some command?
<Xemanth> i get huge package errors while trying to install KDE 3.5.6 to my fresh installed Ubuntu Edgy x86-64
<stdin> guglielf: install lshw
<guglielf> stdin: :) thx
<stdin> np
<sebbar> Xemanth: nope, just regular 386.
<Xemanth> sebbar: i know, 386 went flawlessly to to my comp too
<stdin> you should ask Riddell about it, since he packages 3
<Xemanth> i'm installing now 3.5.55 to my x86-64 laptop :/
<stdin> *.5.6
<Xemanth> -5
<sebbar> ok then I probably can't help you sorry
<stdin> but I think he want to the sauna :P
<Xemanth> stdin: where's Riddell from ?
<stdin> afaik he's in the UK
<Xemanth> i see
<stdin> yep, he's in Edinburgh, Scotland
<stdin> ...apparently
<guglielf> Xemanth: http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JonathanRiddell/
<sebbar> hi, where can I check if a motherboard is linux compatible?
<stdin> I'll save you some time, it is
<Skrot-> The motherboard it self probably is. But what about integrated ethernet and audio?
<sebbar> that's my concern as well
<sebbar> it also has integrated video
<stdin> most intergrated chips work well, especially if they are intel
<Skrot-> Intel Video?
<Skrot-> intel is <3
<Skrot-> =)=
<Skrot-> wow..
<sebbar> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K8NF6G-VSTA&s=
<stdin> I got the wobbly windows on an intel :)
<sebbar> this is the product
<Skrot-> stdin: 950GMA?
<stdin> Skrot-: nope, an old 845G
<Skrot-> sebbar: nvidia has very good binary drivers
<Skrot-> So the video wil probably work
<sebbar> ok... so the remaining question is about the audio :) although I never really had any issues with audio cards on linux
<Skrot-> There seems to be drivers for the audio chip
<sebbar> Skrot: can you give me a link
<Skrot-> It's a realtek chip
<Skrot-> You might want to ask about it in #alsa, sebbar
<Skrot-> The audio chip (ALC861VD)
<sebbar> ok
<sebbar> one last question...flash isn't available for 64 bits platforms yet right? any other drawbacks on installing the 64bit version of kubuntu?
<Skrot-> No idea about that :)
<stdin> you won't be able to play other media formats, like wmv and some others in w32codecs
<sebbar> stdin: and no flash right?
<stdin> sebbar: no flash from adobe anyway
<stdin> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<stdin> gnash can play some flash on 64bit
<sebbar> stdin: what percent of movies would you say it plays correctly?
<stdin> I've no idea, I've never used it.
<sebbar> ok tnx
<stdin> but it's still beta or alpha afaik
<Skrot-> If you want a stable fast computer that plays well with linux, choose intel :P
<stdin> well, intel is the most supported, because it's the most common
<stdin> gnash is still alpha, just checked
<Skrot-> They also opensource some of their drivers, no?
<Skrot-> wireless and video atleast
<stdin> yep
<cryptom> hi all, I'm confused about locales
<stdin> in what way ?
<cryptom> how do I correctly setup my edgy laptop to display english menus, but use swiss german keyboard layout and ISO-8859-1?
<cryptom> something like: LANG=en_CH.ISO-8859-1 ??
<cryptom> where do I have to edit files /etc/environment? /etc/default/locale? /etc/default/console-setup?
<dope> i'm having trouble mounting a nfs
<cryptom> or which programs to run?
<stdin> you can change the keyboard layout in System Settings -> Regional & Language ->  Keyboard Latout
<cryptom> stdin, not for kde, just for the console
<cryptom> e.g. with edgy server
<stdin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup should let you do that
<cryptom> ok, thanks, I will try, does this setup all those mentioned files correctly? because I have en_US.UTF-8 everywhere
<stdin> not sure
<stdin> cryptom: you can install localeconf to configure that I think
<cryptom> stdin, I'm just rebooting after dpkg-reconfig, lets see!
<jimmy> hello everibody
<jimmy> can somebody help me install wine emulator for UBUNTU ??
<stdin> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ForgeAus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cryptom> stdin, the first approach (dpkg-reconfigure did not change the files /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment
<akrus> how to replace all the config files with deb package?
<cryptom> stdin, so LANG is still set to en_US.UTF-8
<cryptom> stdin, trying localeconf
<akrus> so I wish it installed defaults instead of mine
<akrus> what package provides cups.conf?
<fdoving> does it exist?
<stdin> cups probably
<fdoving> do you mean cupsd.conf ?
<fdoving> in that case it would be the 'cupsys' package.
<cryptom> stdin, after installing localeconf and dpkg-reconfigure localeconf, I could not choose en_CH.ISO-8859-1, so I chose en_US.ISO-8859-1, rebooted, no change, environment var LANG is still at en_US.UTF-8
<PhinnFort> is it possible to disable the immensely stupid suggestions that comes with Kubuntu's patches, in konquerors google search box?
<gouchi> is there a channel for kubuntu feisty fawn ? didn't find on the wiki
<akrus> T_T
<akrus> kdeprint not working anyway
<stdin> gouchi: not specifically #ubuntu+1 is for feisty, or try #kubuntu-devel
<gouchi> stdin : thanks ;-)
<cryptom> stdin, ah, debconf created a special area in /etc/environment _below_ the existing (from the installation) entry LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<cryptom> stdin, but /etc/default/locale is still not changed, which seems to be the place where the env var LANG is really set from
<equinoxeB> Hy there...
<akrus> stdin: could I ask one thing?
<equinoxeB> well... I can't get opengl from my ATI Radeon 9600XT card...
<equinoxeB> help :|
<akrus> equinoxeB: opensource/fglrx?
<equinoxeB> fglrx
<stdin> cryptom: I'm looking around now
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: why?
<equinoxeB> ati prop
<stdin> akrus: ask away
<cryptom> stdin, thanks
<akrus> glxinfo|grep render?
<equinoxeB> MESA
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: afaik, the open source ones are better on 9600
<equinoxeB> :(
<akrus> stdin: cupsdoprint -P 'tmpprinter_wFBASmje' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'akrus' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3'  <-- what's wrong here? :)
<akrus> PhinnFort: it sucks :x
<PhinnFort> akrus: what sucks?
<akrus> PhinnFort: opensource driver
<PhinnFort> i know that ati's propretary drivers sucks
<akrus> in apps it lags
<equinoxeB> well... I had ATI prop on DApper... and they were just fine
<akrus> I used it for a while
<PhinnFort> akrus: that's silly
<equinoxeB> hmm :)
<PhinnFort> i use it here
<PhinnFort> got fed up with the broken fglrx stuff
<akrus> e.g. Ragnarok Online under Wine -> fglrx better
<PhinnFort> choked full of bugs
<PhinnFort> akrus: switching to virtual console from X -> crash under fglrx
<akrus> lol
<stdin> akrus: umm, woah, I have no clue
<PhinnFort> composite =! fglrx
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> aiglx != fglrx
<akrus> stdin: so KDEPrint is not working at all
<equinoxeB> well... composite "false"
<cryptom> stdin, on the net I found a hint to use: dpkg-reconfigure locales , but this only shows me that it is generating locales for en_US.UTF-8, no options
<equinoxeB> it's insane, because the main driver is installed ok
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<PhinnFort> also dmesg | grep flgrx
<PhinnFort> *fglrx
<UgoBoss> good evening :)
<PhinnFort> UgoBoss: good evening to you too
<UgoBoss> i'm looking for help
<PhinnFort> UgoBoss: then you're in the right place
<SkirK_NoteBooK> ^^
<UgoBoss> i've got kubuntu 6.10
<equinoxeB> (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<UgoBoss> i want to boot in text-mode
<UgoBoss> is it possible?
<PhinnFort> UgoBoss: yes
<equinoxeB> AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<PhinnFort> !failsafe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failsafe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE -A 5 -B 5
<stdin> cryptom: have you tried changing the files to en_US.ISO-8859-1 ?
<PhinnFort> UgoBoss: choose "Recovery" in GRUB
<PhinnFort> i think should do it
<jordo23> I turned my adept notifier off and want to switch it back on.....I forgot how....where is the switch?
<UgoBoss> so... i have to add the "failsafe" option at boot time?
<PhinnFort> jordo23: alt+f2 type in adept_notifier
<stdin> jordo23: just run adept_notifier
<PhinnFort> jordo23: and then it should ask you if you want to turn it back on
<PhinnFort> UgoBoss: it's a choice in Grub, afaik
<jordo23> ok....thanks.....thought it was in adept manager...
<PhinnFort> jordo23: i don't think they're very well integrated
<UgoBoss> PhinnFort: ok, i'll try... thank you :)
<equinoxeB> I can't paste in here :|
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste
<jordo23> PhinnFort: Is there a better way?
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: you shold turn of aiglx
<cryptom> well, yes and no, I changed it, but it still reminded at UTF-8, so I grepped for all LANG=UTF-8 in /etc and looking at the results I wondered whether there is an "official" way to correctly change the locales, without having to edit several files
<PhinnFort> jordo23: you just need to run adept_notifier
<cryptom> (for only one settings)
<jordo23> PhinnFort: I know.....just wondering if there was a better way to keep automatically updated....cron?
<equinoxeB> how can I do that?
<PhinnFort> jordo23: you can play around with KCron
<stdin> cryptom: well, any "official" way would just end up editing a file somewhere
<cryptom> stdin, no problem with that... but many files for _one_ setting?
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: alt+f2, enter "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<equinoxeB> ok
<PhinnFort> and add "Option "AIGLX" "false"" where appropriate
<equinoxeB> like
<equinoxeB> Section "Device"
<equinoxeB> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<equinoxeB> ?
<cryptom> stdin, ok, gotta go, thanks!!
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: probably
<equinoxeB> I'll restart X and be back in sec
<PhinnFort> it still won't work...
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<PhinnFort> *paste
<alejandro> hola ?
<PhinnFort> !espanol
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alejandro> ;) thank's
<PhinnFort> np;)
<stdin> bonjour :)
<PhinnFort> takk
<PhinnFort> takkar s mycket
<stdin> guten Tag
<PhinnFort> lol
<stdin> and
<stdin> buon giorno
<PhinnFort> kartoffelkndel
<stdin> that's the limit of my foreign language knowledge :P
<PhinnFort> hehe
<stdin> well, I can say s**i in french, but that's it then
<stdin> opps
<stdin> that's s**t :P
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<PhinnFort> wtf doesn't kubuntu come with the kdegames by default?
<PhinnFort> i've seen people switch to linux/kde for less
<PhinnFort> :P
<stdin> It's one of the 1st things I install
<PhinnFort> it attracts females
<PhinnFort> and males, though
<equinoxeB> ok... I removed load "glx" and there's no opengl anymore . AIGLX error isn't present anymore dough...
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: hmm, you want opengl?
<equinoxeB> yes... :|
<PhinnFort> then put glx back in, mkay?
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> GLX is for OpenGL under X
<equinoxeB> it's back :)
<equinoxeB> yup... but it's MESA
<PhinnFort> and then post Xorg.0.log on rafb.net/paste
<equinoxeB> god
<equinoxeB> ok
<chovy> flash9 doesn't support x64
<PhinnFort> nope
<PhinnFort> i know
<chovy> how lame is that?
<PhinnFort> on a scale from 1-10?
<PhinnFort> 9.9
<stdin>  gnash works on x64 but it's alpha
<chovy> is there a way to run flash on x64?
<PhinnFort> gnash is not very good
<PhinnFort> chovy: if you use Opera, you can have flash in that
<PhinnFort> here is why they don't have 64-bit flash: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/whats_so_difficult_64bit_editi.html
<stdin> or there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava for firefox
<dhq> is there any alarm where i can program a list of mp3 files to play
<PhinnFort> dhq: you can use a script for Amarok
<PhinnFort> open amarok and choose "Tools" -> "Script Manager"
<dhq> PhinnFort: from where do i get that script
<PhinnFort> go where i told you
<equinoxeB> http://rafb.net/p/YIagre25.html
<PhinnFort> and then click on "Get More scripts"
<PhinnFort> if you don't have it under "General" already
<dhq> ok then
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: make sure the fglrx module is loaded
<PhinnFort> "modprobe fglrx", and then restart X
<PhinnFort> dhq: "weekalarm" looks nice
<stdin> sudo ^^
<equinoxeB> sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<equinoxeB> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<chovy> is gnash just a player? i have to interact with a database driven flash web site.
<dhq> PhinnFort: ok what other scripts are there
<stdin> chovy: it's just a play afaik
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: dmesg | tail
<gnomefreak> chovy: yes gnash is player only
<PhinnFort> dhq: just look around
<stdin> but, like I said, you can run flash in firefox with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<equinoxeB> http://rafb.net/p/LppaIk59.html
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: did you do it as root?
<PhinnFort> sudo modprobe flgrx
<equinoxeB> yes
<stdin> mmm, pizza
<equinoxeB> sudo bash
<equinoxeB> I have a root console now
<stdin> or as the french would say: mmm, la pizza :P
<LjL> what's wrong with sudo -i
<PhinnFort> LjL: it's not new
<PhinnFort> or just plain old su -
<LjL> su - won't work on a normal ubuntu installation...
<PhinnFort> LjL: why?
<LjL> because they're no root
<LjL> it's locked that is
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PhinnFort> then you do sudo passwd
<PhinnFort> first
<stdin> sudo su - would work, but then why not sudi -i
<LjL> bad idea to suggest that
<stdin> *sudo
<equinoxeB> the modprobe error suggested an installation prob... :|
<equinoxeB> I think .
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: yeah
<PhinnFort> where did you get the fglrx driver?
<equinoxeB> ati.com
<equinoxeB> :)
<PhinnFort> :(
<PhinnFort> :P
<stdin> and the pre packages one wasn't good enough for you ?
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: i think it would be a much better idea to use the packages in the repositories
<equinoxeB> well... I just know that Warcraft is workin' on prop drivers...
<juano_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<equinoxeB> I don't know anything about open-source ones
<chovy> PhinnFort: i don't see Opera in the adept manager
<stdin> equinoxeB: ubuntu has packaged the proprietary ones for you
<equinoxeB> :D
<stdin> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 9181 kB, installed size 25892 kB
<PhinnFort> chovy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1789367
<stdin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stdin> chovy: ^^
<PhinnFort> ah, much better
<equinoxeB> It says : installed :P
<stdin> equinoxeB: it's not a good idea to mix them
<PhinnFort> very bad, even
<equinoxeB> :|
<equinoxeB> I just followed the installing procedure for the ati.com drivers
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: as i said, i don't really trust ATi's/AMD's devs that much:P
<PhinnFort> indirectly, i said that
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stdin> you'll probably need to remove the ati.com ones
<FreshPrince> hi
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: hello
<FreshPrince> ehm
<FreshPrince> can i brurn a movie to a cd that i can watch the movie on a dvd player?
<FreshPrince> with k3b
<FreshPrince> is that possible?
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: yes, i think so
<cpk1> FreshPrince: its easier to use kmediafactory for that
<FreshPrince> hm.. but how? dont know how with k3b :)
<FreshPrince> huch?.. well i'm not a kde user.. i only use k3b for burning
<stdin> File -> New Project -> New Video CD Project
<cpk1> FreshPrince: kmediafactory is easier since it will set you up with a menu and everything
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<PhinnFort> i used that when i had gentoo, and i think it should work under ubuntu too
<PhinnFort> you might want to apt-get install ffmpeg or something, though
<elyon225> I'm about to install Windows XP on my system.  What do I need to do to re-enable GRUB afterwards?
<stdin> is it me, of does the gentoo wiki have *everything* on it :P
<PhinnFort> stdin: that's one of the reasons i used gentoo for so long;)
<FreshPrince> elyon225, just try to chroot into our system with a live-cd :)
<FreshPrince> *your .. and re-install and set the grub menu
<stdin> !grub | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elyon225> FreshPrince: Don't know how to do that ;)
<cpk1> he doesnt want a vcd he wants a dvd...
<elyon225> stdin: Thank you.
<stdin> elyon225: use the 1st link there :)
<FreshPrince> well yes.. i wanna have a dvd..
<FreshPrince> :(
<PhinnFort> cpk1: you can play SVCD's on most DVD_players
<elyon225> stdin: ubotu is so handy :)
<FreshPrince> that i can watch the movie on a dvd player..
<stdin> elyon225: yeah, *very* :P
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: check if you can watch svcd's on your dvd-player
<PhinnFort> cd-r's are way cheaper than dvd*r's;)
<cpk1> FreshPrince: kmediafactory dvd authoring is really simple
<hatta> per megabyte DVDrs are cheaper
<stdin> devede is good too, for more simple dvds
<equinoxeB> removing installed drivers...
<PhinnFort> hatta: i'm talking disks
<PhinnFort> 2xcd-r < 1xDVD-+R
<PhinnFort> usually
<stdin> I'd get a spindle of DVDs, then buy some Jewel cases, it's quite cheep
<PhinnFort> i prefer mandvd, though
<chovy> opera isn't supported for x64 either :(
<PhinnFort> chovy: it is
<cpk1> FreshPrince: you will want mencoder or something to transcode your video to ntsc standards (or pal) and whatnot
<chovy> PhinnFort: i just got an error.
<PhinnFort> it just needs emu-libs
<FreshPrince> cpk1, yes
<chovy>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: use the guide from the gentoo wiki i posted
<blekos> hello, is it possible in Konctact to see my contacts  as childs of their category? [eg i have 3 contacts in category restaurant and 5 in categ. web sites i want to see as a header their category, and under the categories the contacts] 
<PhinnFort> chovy: use --force-architecture
<chovy> PhinnFort: emu-libs not found.
<FreshPrince> cpk1, but for kmediafactory i need kdebase or not? or is kmediafactory just 1 package?
<PhinnFort> chovy: ia32-libs
<PhinnFort> emu-libs = short for emulation libs
<jarn> Is there anyone here who doesn't have wine installed and wouldn't mind testing something for me that would involve some downloading and some compiling?
<cpk1> FreshPrince: no idea, i dont think i even installed it
<equinoxeB> installed Ubuntu packaged drivers
<equinoxeB> I had 8.32
<equinoxeB> now I have 8.28
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, ok.. i have to encode it form .avi to mpeg.. k3b is saying that
<equinoxeB> and there's still no opengl :((
<chovy> PhinnFort: gotcha
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: use ffmpeg, as in the guide
<chovy> PhinnFort: is this going to effect 64-bit stuff?
<PhinnFort> chovy: no
<naser> hello
<PhinnFort> chovy: it should install to /lib32, and therefore not interfere with the 64-bit libs
<naser> a hive 50 deb files and want to install it in one click how ??
<naser> i have**
<LjL> naser: if you don't have dependency issues with them, dpkg -i *.deb
<chovy> PhinnFort: so if a pkg supports 64, it will run as 64?
<PhinnFort> chovy: yup, somethingl like that
<equinoxeB> well... I'll reinstall the ati.com ones... at least the monitor isn't blurred :\
<equinoxeB> :|
<Xemanth> naser: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: could you post your log file again, first?
<Xemanth> ups i'm slow
<equinoxeB> ok :)
<naser> Xemanth i dont want to install one one file
<cpk1> FreshPrince: using ffmpeg to get a ntsc dvd mpeg use ffmpeg -i myfile.avi -target ntsc-dvd mynewfile.mpg
<naser> i want to install all the files in one click
<LjL> naser: that's what we said
<LjL> do you know what * is?
<PhinnFort> or, if you're in non-US, use pal-dvd instead
<Xemanth> naser: ^^
<equinoxeB> http://rafb.net/p/4VaeVT86.html
<Xemanth> naser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*
<naser> Xemanth :sure you dont understand me
<naser> i have more than one file
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: you need to reboot after changing drivers
<equinoxeB> :D
<equinoxeB> ok :)
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<naser> and i cant install the 50 file in dpkg -i ..
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: or wait
<stdin> naser: yes you can
<PhinnFort> just rmmod fglrx
<PhinnFort> and then modprobe it again
<PhinnFort> and then restart X
<PhinnFort> and then you have it!
<naser> yes i can but i need a lot of time
<naser> i want to install them in one click
<Xemanth> naser: dude do you know what * means ? it means that dpkg -i *.deb installs all deb files in that folder
<Xemanth> with  one click
<stdin> naser: open konsole, cd to the directory with them all, then type "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" that will install them ALL
<PhinnFort> stdin: that's several clicks, and many types;)
<Xemanth> PhinnFort: :D
<stdin> PhinnFort: phooey
<FreshPrince> cpk1, ok thx
<PhinnFort> does adept support drag&drop?
<naser> thank you now i undrstand
<naser> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<naser> realy realy you help me a lot
<naser> thanks
<FreshPrince> cpk1, well i did this with  pal-vcd
<FreshPrince> and not ntsc-dvd
<stdin> naser: heh, I just found out that you can do in in Konqueror
<FreshPrince> dont know.. which one is better? whats the difference? i have no idea :D
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: congratulations, you've just encoded your first video for a normal VCD
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: NTSC = american video standard, PAL=normal standard
<FreshPrince> ah
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: DVD = Digital Versatile Disc, VCD = Video Compact Disc
<PhinnFort> :P
<FreshPrince> then i think i should use pal
<FreshPrince> ehm.. ok ok -.-
<stdin> naser: you just select them all, right click -> Kubuntu package menu -> Install package
<PhinnFort> :P
<FreshPrince> then pal-vcd is right yeah?
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: if you don't have burnable DVD, yes
<FreshPrince> ok
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, and when i had a DVD then?
<PhinnFort> then make a pal-dvd
<FreshPrince> then with which option?
<cpk1> FreshPrince: if you want to burn to dvd just change pal-vcd to pal-dvd
<FreshPrince> ah ok
<PhinnFort> it's really very simple;)
<FreshPrince> with a normal cd = pal-vcd and with a dvd = pal-dvd yeah ?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<FreshPrince> yeah cool thx guys :D
<PhinnFort> np
<elyon225> So... I put a CD into my DVD-ROM drive and it showed up on my desktop as a folder.  Now, I can't eject it with the drive's button, and "Eject" obviously isn't an option when Right-Clicking on the icon for it.
<PhinnFort> i think maybe K3B can run ffmpeg for you automagically, it has a tool for "video encoding"
<stdin> PhinnFort: it doesn't
<PhinnFort> elyon225: alt+f2 and enter "eject"
<happyday> how do i enable vnc through the commandline?
<PhinnFort> stdin: too bad
<elyon225> PhinnFort: Okay, that ejected my CD burner, but not DVD drive
<PhinnFort> elyon225: try again
<stdin> happyday: what do you mean "enable" ?
<elyon225> PhinnFort: Nothing happened that time.
<PhinnFort> elyon225: you have scsi?
<happyday> when i try to connect to it it says no server running
<elyon225> PhinnFort: Both drives are IDE
<happyday> if i can ssh to the computer how can i enable vnc
<PhinnFort> elyon225: eject dvd
<elyon225> PhinnFort: That did it.  Now, why does it show up incorrectly?
<PhinnFort> happyday: apt-get vnc or x11vnc, depending
<stdin> happyday: you need to have it forward X to you
<PhinnFort> elyon225: i really have no idea, the kubuntu maintainers apply a load of patches that crap some stuff up
<stdin> happyday: is it linux to linux ?
<PhinnFort> stdin: X?
<happyday> yes
<elyon225> PhinnFort: Yeah... seems it isn't being mounted with the proper parameters.
<happyday> linux to linux
<ste> ciao
<PhinnFort> happyday: then you don't need vnc
<stdin> PhinnFort: X as in the Z server
<happyday> crap well how do i connect?
<stdin> PhinnFort: heh, Xserver
<cpk1> elyon225: it automounts? look at fstab to see if there is something wrong there
<PhinnFort> :P
<elyon225> cpk1: I assume that's what automount means... I put a CD in the drive and it shows up on my desktop? lol
<stdin> happyday: connect like "ssh -CY user@host" , then just run vlc
<benjamin> helo
<benjamin> plaese
<PhinnFort> vnc
<naser> clear
<cpk1> elyon225: yeah, then the dvd drive should be in /etc/fstab
<benjamin> is where french????
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PhinnFort> !french
<elyon225> cpk1: There is no /etc/fstab
<benjamin> thank you
<PhinnFort> jeu sui malade a la tete
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, cpk1 and when the movie already is a .mpg what i have to do then? ffmpeg -i movie.mpg -target pal-vcd movie.mpg
<FreshPrince> just this?
<cpk1> elyon225: yes there is, open a konsole and do cat /etc/fstab
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: to be on the safe side, yes
<benjamin> un frenchi
<benjamin> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PhinnFort> FreshPrince: but you could just try to add them
<elyon225> oh, gotcha... was thinking it was a directory
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, ok :D
<benjamin> XD
<PhinnFort> elyon225: it is, but it is hidden to not scare new users
<happyday> i don't think it's working
<elyon225> cpk1: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<PhinnFort> benjamin: i'm norwegian, not french, though;)
<happyday> keeps telling me no server is running
<elyon225> PhinnFort: I couldn't find a directory, but I found a file :)
<cpk1> elyon225: and hdc is /media/cdrom0?
<elyon225> i think
<elyon225> cpk1: Yes.
<elyon225> My burner has always shown up as cdrom0
<stdin> happyday: can you post the exact error ?
<PhinnFort> elyon225: what the ubuntu people have done, is add empty files named ".hidden" to everything that you aren't supposed to look at, and then the filebrowsers hides those directories
<happyday> for which part?
<Xemanth> FreshPrince: are your from bel air ? :>
<Xemanth> -r
<cpk1> elyon225: so if you are positive hdd is the dvd drive then you will need to make a folder in /media and name it dvd (or something else if you want) and the change /media/cdrom1 to /media/dvd
<happyday> cause i did the ssh -CY thing
<stdin> happyday: all of it, to pastebin
<happyday> uh
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FreshPrince> Xemanth, well Will Smith yes.. but me not :P
<FreshPrince> i'm not from USA :D
<FreshPrince> :P
<elyon225> cpk1: I can do that with Kate?
<happyday> what do i type to run the vnc server?
<PhinnFort> elyon225: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<cpk1> elyon225: yeah do kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<stdin> !vnc | happyday
<ubotu> happyday: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<PhinnFort> happyday: do you have a vnc server installed?
<equinoxeB> i HAVE opengl !!! :p
<happyday> yea it's installed
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: gratz!
<equinoxeB> after reboot... NO X :P
<PhinnFort> or congratulations
<equinoxeB> so... in console...
<cpk1> elyon225: to make the folder you will need to be root so in konsole cd to /media and then do sudo mkdir dvd
<PhinnFort> heh
<elyon225> cpk1: Can I likewise rename the cdrom0 to something friendlier by creating a new directory in /media?
<fabien> bjour a tous, g un pb : pas de son avec linux kubuntu !
<equinoxeB> reinstalled .32
* stdin will be biab
<equinoxeB> and... yes... it worked :P
<cpk1> elyon225: sure can =)
<scifi> i have a strange problem with konqueror. i cannot login to my database using phpmyadmin, however i have just tried firefox and can login fine, any advice appreciated
<happyday> i need it to serve up desktop 1
<elyon225> cpk1: Man, I love Linux! lol
<PhinnFort> happyday: install x11vnc
<equinoxeB> thanks a lot!
<equinoxeB> :)
<PhinnFort> equinoxeB: you are very welcome;)
<equinoxeB> ;)
<PhinnFort> happyday: sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<PhinnFort> then run "DISPLAY=1; x11vnc", i think
<elyon225> cpk1: Do I need to restart anything to apply the changes?
<PhinnFort> you might want to use ssh, though
<fabien> hy everybody, I haven't no sound on my Kubuntu , someone can help me ?
<equinoxeB> it' still poltergeist to me... but... it works now :P
<eetu> beep
<PhinnFort> ;)
<happyday> ok it's installing
<happyday> and done
<PhinnFort> ok
<elyon225> cpk1: Uhm... so I made the new directories and changed fstab, now I can't eject EITHER drive lol.  What did I miss?
<PhinnFort> or "acknowledged"
<Xemanth> elyon225: do new folder /media/cd edit from fstab /dev/hdc to point to /media/cd and reboot
<PhinnFort> happyday: over what kind of network are you vnc'ing?
<fabien> I haven't sound on my Kubuntu , someone can help me ?, I have install Kunbuntu for  week zand no sound !
<elyon225> Xemanth: ah... I have to reboot.  That's what I was missing
<Xemanth> elyon225: or whatever you want to folder's name, but i think that reboot helps :)
<elyon225> Will be back.
<PhinnFort> :P
<kolla> simple question.. will there be kde-3.5.6 for dapper?
<equinoxeB> bye bye
<happyday> it's a LAN
<PhinnFort> happyday: do you trust all the machines there?
<PhinnFort> if you do, you can probably lay off ssh
<happyday> i think so
<happyday> it told me connection refused
<happyday> :/
<happyday> dammit
<PhinnFort> if you don't use ssh, everyone on that lan can see what you're doing;)
<happyday> all the computers are mine
<PhinnFort> did you run x11vnc
<happyday> yea
<PhinnFort> did it say anything?
<happyday> said a lot of stuff
<PhinnFort> also, remember to use computername:1
<PhinnFort> since it's screen 1
<PhinnFort> when you connect, that is
<PhinnFort> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<happyday> hmm
<happyday> now i get an error when i run x11vnc
<PhinnFort> make sure you properly kill the first one
<PhinnFort> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565
<distro-tester> hi all
<distro-tester> do u know how to run phillips SPC200NC webcam on kubuntu?
<happyday> i type x11vnc -display :1
<elyon225> Now, if I don't have a floppy drive installed, is it okay to remove the directories for it from /media and remove reference in fstab?
<PhinnFort> elyon225: yes
<cpk1> elyon225: can you reliably open and close your cd/dvd trays?
<PhinnFort> happyday: can you paste the errors on rafb.net/paste
<elyon225> cpk1: Yes... but the folder icon for my DVD drive still shows up on my desktop.  I can't eject with that, I need to open /media to do it.
<fabien> who have sound on Kubuntu ?
<PhinnFort> elyon225: try opening media:/ instead
<elyon225> PhinnFort: Pardon?
<kolla> so, noone knows? kde-3.5.6 for dapper? :)
<elyon225> kolla: You can do it, but it's not supported.
<PhinnFort> elyon225: media:/ shows all your media
<happyday> ok i got it, thx :D
<elyon225> kolla: Not even supported in Edgy, I don't think.
<cpk1> elyon225: there is no option to safely remove or anything??
<PhinnFort> happyday: np
<PhinnFort> :P
<stdin> kolla: kde 3.5.6 isn't available for dapper
<elyon225> cpk1: There is when I open /media in konq.
<kolla> and wont be?
<elyon225> cpk1: But the desktop icon is just a regular folder... Move to Trash, etc.
<stdin> kolla: no plans to so far
<kolla> (I dont give a rats ass about "supported" or not)
<elyon225> kolla: Nope.  You can always install it manually, though.
<gabigab> bonsoir  tous
<distro-tester> i nead help to tun this cam phillips SPC200NC any one can help me?
<PhinnFort> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cpk1> elyon225: well for some reason my cdrom0 desktop icon dissapears so i just use console to umount it so i suppose you are in a better boat than me =P
<elyon225> cpk1: Alrighty then... I shan't complain :)
<PhinnFort> argh... kopete is getting fat...
<elyon225> Not a big deal anyway, just a few extra steps.  However... is there a way to prevent the icon from showing on my desktop at all?  I've already tried KDE's "Show Device Icons" but that doesn't help.
<distro-tester> can any one help me to run my webcam phillips SPC200NC ?
* genii sips a coffee
<cpk1> elyon225: right click on your desktop and then go to create new then link to device
<happyday> i'm spying on my roommate!
<happyday> i'm such a nerd :(
<gabigab> je voudrais de l'aide pour ma webcam philips spc 500  nc
<cpk1> elyon225: to see if we can make an icon that will let you eject
<gabigab> elle fonctionne sous wxp
<PhinnFort> !fr | gabigab
<ubotu> gabigab: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gabigab> mais je suis sur kubuntu edgy
<cpk1> elyon225: if i make an icon like that I can eject from the right click menu
<gabigab> je quitte au revoir
<elyon225> cpk1: Hmm.. tried doing that, but it gives errors that say FSDevice has no "dev=" entry or something like that.  But right-clicking and choosing eject, ejects the wrong drive lol
<genii> distro-tester http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107922
<cpk1> elyon225: paste you fstab to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to make sure there is nothing wrong with it =)
<elyon225> cpk1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3001/
<cpk1> it looks ok... and the folders in /media are in all caps right? (case matters in linux)
<elyon225> cpk1: Yes, they are.
<elyon225> cpk1: I can access the files on them just fine
<elyon225> cpk1: Ideally, what I'd like is one of 2 things:  1) Have the icons for CD's show up on my desktop using the CD labels.  or 2) Not have any icons show up at all.
<elyon225> ...although, CD labels is a Windows thing, isn't it?
<LTSmash> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LTSmash> does anybody knows how to install glbc?
<elyon225> well, I'll tackle this issue a little later.  I'm going to reinstall windows now.  But before I do, has anyone successfully used the Super GRUB Disc?
<LTSmash> glibc*
<stdin> LTSmash: glibc = libc6 which should already be installed
<kolla> if "installing manually" means compiling it myself, I dont quite see the point in using ubuntu in the first place... guess I rather just upgrade to edgy
<LTSmash> huh?
<LTSmash> is edgy a good option?
<stdin> why wouldn't it be?
<LTSmash> i dont know
<LTSmash> i use dapper drake
<kolla> because it doesnt have "long time support" like dapper has
<ubuntu_> i
<stdin> I use feisty :)
<kolla> not that I know what "long time support" acrually means though
<stdin> kolla: edgy still has 18 months, 12 after feisty is released
<nagyv> LTSmash: what are you affraid of?
<LTSmash> im not afraid
<LTSmash> xD
<LTSmash> but i have no patience
<LTSmash> to upgrade
<kolla> stdin: well, I have no intention of being stuck with the same software for 18 months anyways :)
<nagyv> LTSmash: if you choose edgy, and after feist, ... then you will always get some cool new features, but it can happen that instead of upgrading you will have to reinstall your system
<kolla> nagyv: why.. I never understood why reinstall at all should be necessary
<nagyv> LTSmash: actually, first I upgraded, but the system was quite unstable, then I reinstalled it (for the first time using a live CD), and I was really amazed. It took only 28 minutes!
<nagyv> kolla: it would be nice if it would not be necessary, but in my case it was an easier solution then playing around with config files, and I needed some edgy-only packages
<kolla> I installed this installation I'm running on my laptop three laptops ago, in 2002 :)
<LTSmash> mmm
<LTSmash> stupid isp
<nagyv> kolla: good for you
<kolla> nagyv: going through the config files isnt that hard, you even have debsums to help you :)
<kolla> but whatever works for you.. :)
<hak5fan> Hi. Have anyone here had any luck installing g15composer (for the logitech g15 keyboard) I compiled libg15render (required package). I found a deb package of g15composer, but when I try to install it, the installer says that g15render  is not installed. Thnaks
<stdin> hak5fan: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<hak5fan> yes
<hak5fan> no luck
<slyfox> I have created out of 80 gigs - 10 gigs for "/" 1 gig for "/swap" and ther rest 69gigs for "/home" all are different partitions, when I do fdisk -l, I get this http://pastebin.com/868118  and it does not look like what I have created, I cant even understand what it says. I am just a noob, pelase help.
<hak5fan> I can't compile g15composer from  source either, It says some file is missing
<kolla> and there "apt-get dist-upgrade" failed, who could have guessed
<stdin> god pastebin.com is slow
<hak5fan> I really don't know what to do... There is almost no documentation avaliable
<hak5fan> stdin: slow servers = boring
<LTSmash> does
<stdin> slyfox: remake the partitions again
<LTSmash> anybody knows how to install glibc?
<cpk1> hak5fan: if it says a dependency is missing then you need to install the depency
<stdin> LTSmash: like I said before, it's already installed
<LTSmash> but
<slyfox> stdin: remake them? How you mean resintall my whole system ?
<LTSmash> i need a newer version
<LTSmash> i need to upgrade it
<stdin> slyfox: have you already installed on them?
<hak5fan> cpk1: I have installed it... the problem is... I compiled the dependency from source and the deb installer can't find the installed package
<LTSmash> i need the 2.4 or 2.5 version
<slyfox> stdin: Yes, I did the process of partitioning when I was installing Kubuntu I am talking to you from now
<slyfox> stdin: so did soemthing got massed up ?
<stdin> slyfox: what device are you installing from ? sda or sdb ?
<stdin> *installed
<cpk1> hak5fan: you need to tell the system its installed =) what dependency did you install?
<hak5fan> libg15render
<stdin> LTSmash: then upgrade to edgy
<LTSmash> mmm
<LTSmash> to edgy?
<LTSmash> well i get this instructions
<LTSmash> GNU libc cannot be compiled in the source directory.  You must build it
<stdin> info libc6 edgy
<LTSmash> in a separate build directory.  For example, if you have unpacked the
<LTSmash> glibc sources in `/src/gnu/glibc-2.4', create a directory
<LTSmash> `/src/gnu/glibc-build' to put the object files in.  This allows
<LTSmash> removing the whole build directory in case an error occurs, which is
<LTSmash> the safest way to get a fresh start and should always be done.
<LTSmash> From your object directory, run the shell script `configure' located
<LTSmash> at the top level of the source tree.  In the scenario above, you'd type
<LTSmash>      $ ../glibc-2.4/configure ARGS...
<LTSmash>    Please note that even though you're building in a separate build
<LTSmash> directory, the compilation needs to modify a few files in the source
<LTSmash> directory, especially some files in the manual subdirectory.
<slyfox> stdin: Not sure what these, mean I think it was sda (what is the difference between the two?) I have a sata laptop hard drive. When I erased everything with gparted I think it ws that is ued when installing Kubuntu, I have right clicked and created a 10 gig parition with ext3 to whcih I installed "/" and next was a 1 gig swap and next one was a ext3 parition to which I isntalled "/home"  That is all  I know
<cpk1> hak5fan: hrmm well it might have been better to use check install but did you do ldconfig after you built that?
<hak5fan> cpk1:  no... should I
<tdd1984> whats linux text based browser again i can't remember
<hak5fan> cpk1: I'm very new to linux
<stdin> slyfox: what's the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<LTSmash> i dont understand that instructions
<LTSmash> do i have to make a new folder?
<cpk1> hak5fan: wont hurt
<stdin> tdd1984: you mean lynx links link2 and/or elinks
<LTSmash> and then copy to it which files?
<hak5fan> cpk1: ok what's chkinstall btw
<stdin> LTSmash: what are you compiling ?
<slyfox> stdin: http://pastebin.com/868131 looks about right ?
<LTSmash> im compiling glibc
<gnomefreak> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stdin> LTSmash: why are you ?
<hak5fan> cpk1: I ran ldconfig and then tried to install the deb package again... no luck
<LTSmash> its a dependency
<stdin> of ?
<stdin> slyfox: that looks better :)
<tdd1984> I have none of them installed
<tdd1984> lol
<tdd1984> u sure thats the text browsers for the shell
<stdin> tdd1984: all of them are condole text browsers, yeah
<the1freak> hi all.. does anybody have an idea what i could do;  i have a stupid wg111v2 wlan thingy, i installed the ndiswrapper and the windows driver and did some other things according to tutorials in the internet, but i cannot find my network.. i entered the essid, and my accesspoint is set up so that it doesnt require WEP or other encryptions
<slyfox> stdin: please tell me what is it that I have sda when most people talk about hda ? Is it becasue I ahve a sata drive? Also why did fdisk -l not work and   sudo fdisk -l worked ?
<LTSmash> stdin: i just need to upgrade it, i downloaded the source but when i use ./configure it says that i have to follow the instructions O_o
<tdd1984> opps i got it
<tdd1984> does windows box have a text based browser?
<stdin> LTSmash: why do you need to upgrade it ?
<cpk1> hak5fan: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/G15Tools_support_for_the_Logitech_G15 that should get you going
<stdin> tdd1984: no, no that I know of
<LTSmash> stdin: as i sayd before, its a dependency to a program i need
<stdin> slyfox: hda-z are for IDE devices, sda-z are sor SCSI (SATA) devices
<cpk1> hak5fan: looks really straightforward and easy
<stdin> LTSmash: and what program is that ?
<LTSmash> stdin: plusd 2.0
<slyfox> stdin: Got it and the other question any ideas? why did fdisk -l not work and   sudo fdisk -l worked ?
<hak5fan> cpk1: looked at that guide once b4... I just need to dl the libg15 render deb package
<hak5fan> thanx
<tdd1984> nasty
<tdd1984> don't the search engines start at the index.html and crawl out through there?
<stdin> slyfox: and sudo fdisk -l worked because the user probably didn't have permission to read the disk (/dev/sda)
<elyon225> OKay guys, I've got a problem.  I tried to install Windows XP on a new partition, but it told me it couldn't access the MBR (and thus couldn't install).  So I rebooted and found that GRUB had been overwritten.  I'm using a LiveCD right now.  So I guess my question is two-fold.  1) How do I get to install Windows, and 2) How can I get GRUB back?
<stdin> LTSmash: ok, you make a new dir, then you cd to that dir, then run the configure script from that new dir and build it there
<stdin> !grub | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LTSmash> stdin: i did that and it aks for a library
<stdin> elyon225: use the 1st link there
<cpk1> elyon225: also in future its alot less headache to install windows first
<tdd1984> is there a way i can have a windows box connect to my terminal? to run a text browser on a remote system
<elyon225> cpk1, Oh, I know it would be... but I wasn't planningo n installing Windows.
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~/Desktop/glibxD/glibc-build$ sudo ./configure
<LTSmash> Password:
<LTSmash> configure: error: cannot find sources (include/features.h) in . or ..
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~/Desktop/glibxD/glibc-build$
<stdin> LTSmash: 1) if you upgrade to edgy you'll have version 2.4 2) you don't use sudo to configure, or make
<stdin> LTSmash: and you don't just copy the files to the new dir either
<stdin> LTSmash: you have an empty one to start with, then run configure
<elyon225> As far as installing windows, can I use the Windows install CD to run FIXMBR?
<LTSmash> stdin: so if i coy the files from the other dir what will happen?
<ubuntu_> salut mec sa va bien
<stdin> LTSmash: it won't work, like the instructions say, you make a new dir, and run configure from there, eg ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~/Desktop/glibxD/glibc-build$ ../real-glibc/configure
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<slyfox> stdin: Ok, Thank You.
<stdin> slyfox: no problem :)
<CainMadness> Keep getting an error with Adept. Tells me that a package doesn't install right or something, and then closes down without installing the rest? Believe it was a divx file. ( Should have paid attention. Oops. )
<hak5fan> cpk1: thank you so much... even though I've looked at the wiki before I didn't check the packages in the attached archive because I thought they were the same files.. the difference was that these actually semms to work
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: close adept in terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: Doing so now.
<cpk1> hak5fan: heh, no problem, its always easier to use a .deb if there is one out there =)
<cpk1> happy to hear it works now
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: Done.
<tibbar> !mp3 | tibbar
<ubotu> tibbar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: errors?
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: Not that I can see...?
<hak5fan> cpk1: couldn't agree more
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: did it setup anything?
<CainMadness> gnomefreak:  Yes it did.
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: Several things.
<gnomefreak> it should have said setting up <bleh>
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: than your good
<TheHermit> Goodnight all
<CainMadness> gnomefreak:  Re-run Adept now?
<gnomefreak> fixed report a bug against adept please
<ForgeAus> bye back soon hopefully
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: no need everything you downloaded is installed
<TheHermit> Never mind ^_^
<TheHermit> heheh
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: Thank you!
<gnomefreak> TheHermit: good morning instead?
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: yw
<TheHermit> gnomefreak, okay but here its night
<gnomefreak> here its 3:30pm ish
<LTSmash> stdin:thanks it worked ;-)
<TheHermit> is there a problem if i installed the newest versions of some apps its ver is older in the adept
<gnomefreak> TheHermit: huh?
<CainMadness> gnomefreak: What about in Adept, when it gets up to 99% of headers? I generally click cancel after awhile, and it will go about installing all it has so far.
<gnomefreak> depends what you have upgraded to and what you kept the older versions
<ubuntu__> Hi
<TheHermit> gnomefreak, its 10:50 pm
<LTSmash> stdin: oh god, i got this
<LTSmash> *** On GNU/Linux systems the GNU C Library should not be installed into
<LTSmash> *** /usr/local since this might make your system totally unusable.
<LTSmash> *** We strongly advise to use a different prefix.  For details read the FAQ.
<LTSmash> *** If you really mean to do this, run configure again using the extra
<LTSmash> *** parameter `--disable-sanity-checks'.
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~/Desktop/glibxD/glibc-build$
<LTSmash> stdin: now what should i do?
<gnomefreak> CainMadness: sudo apt-get update. will finish the header downlaods please file a bug on adept with the issues you have with it
<gnomefreak> !paste | LTSmash
<ubotu> LTSmash: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> umm why build libc?
<LTSmash> i need it for a program
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: i also suggest you dont install/build a different version of glibc
<cpk1> you already have libc
<LTSmash> gnomefreak: i need a newer version
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: you will have one program work what about the ones that wont work
<TheHermit> gnomefreak, the amsn in the adept is 01.95 and there is newer ver is there a porblem if i installed it
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: your system will render usless
<TheHermit> 0.95*
<gnomefreak> TheHermit: thats not an issue
<stdin> LTSmash: try adding "--prefix=/usr" after configure
<TheHermit> gnomefreak, okay
<LTSmash> 1
<gnomefreak> TheHermit: more of an issue is like what LTSmash is doing since the kernel he has and gcc and everything else depends on libc6
<LTSmash> 2
<LTSmash> 3
<LTSmash> 4
<LTSmash> 5
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: stop that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LTSmash>   ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~$ plusd
<LTSmash> plusd: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.14)
<LTSmash> plusd: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libssl.so.6)
<LTSmash> plusd: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libcrypto.so.6)
<LTSmash> ferreteria@ferreteria-desktop:~$
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %LTSmash!*@*]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> LjL: i had it
<LjL> what the heck are you doing LTSmash
<TheHermit> gnomefreak, ok
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %LTSmash!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LTSmash> hey
<LTSmash> the copybin didnt work
<cpk1> it works
<LTSmash> no it doesnt works
<LjL> pastebin...
<gnomefreak> if you go there and paste on that web site than hit send than give us the link it works fine
<LTSmash> that thing
<LTSmash> ah
<LjL> and it's up and running
<LTSmash> y didnt knew
<LTSmash> sorry
<LjL> you didn't know so it didn't work? ah ok :o)
<LTSmash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3007/
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: the bot told you that
<gnomefreak> LTSmash: next time please read it all
<LTSmash> i need that program working
<LTSmash> so if theres no solution
<LTSmash> i will upgrade to edgy
<cpk1> LTSmash: you do know that upgrading your glib can cause many problems and break things that depend on your old version of glib
<cpk1> everything that is anything depends on glibc
<TheHermit> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<juano__> TheHermit: get amsn 0.86
<juano__> 0.96 lol
<LTSmash> but i need glib working
<LTSmash> i NEED THAT SOFT
<nagyv> LTSmash: if you need it so much, then upgrade
<LjL> LTSmash: what soft is that out of curiosity?
<LTSmash> i will
<LTSmash> LjL: a sales point
<TheHermit> juano__, why ?
<LTSmash> if i could get another sales point without taking the risk
<juano__> TheHermit: http://amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<LjL> LTSmash: and it comes in binary-only form i suppose?
<juano__> TheHermit: much better with webcam support and other stuff
<TheHermit> juano__, i am on the site now
<juano__> TheHermit: download the generic installer
<juano__> TheHermit: for 0.96
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<juano__> TheHermit: you need to get tcl8.4 first from repos
<juano__> TheHermit: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<juano__> TheHermit: or from synaptic
<nagyv> juano__: why not apt-get amsn directly?
<juano__> nagyv: cause its 0.95 old version
<TheHermit> adept
<juano__> nagyv: not good with webcam and other stuff
<TheHermit> nagyv, go to the site and vote for the new features will be incloded in the new ver wich will be newer that 095  http://amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<TheHermit> 0.96*
<TheHermit> thanks juano__
<juano__> TheHermit: no prob
<juano__> TheHermit: if you need help with installing give me a msg
<TheHermit> juano__, thanks i will see the instruction form the site
<juano__> TheHermit: right its got a how to there
<TheHermit> yes
<TheHermit> juano__, its okay if i dowenload the auto package right
<juano__> TheHermit: yes, the generic installer
<TheHermit> juano__, oh yes
<TheHermit> ok
<juano__> TheHermit: in fact, its the only package for 0.96, cause the other distro specific packages are 0.95
<TheHermit> juano__, ok
<LTSmash> LjL: no, it comes in source and rpm
<TheHermit> juano__, i had this And sorry for lines
<TheHermit> Checking for required C library versions ... OK
<TheHermit> Checking for X ... OK
<TheHermit> Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... OK
<TheHermit> Checking for Tk GUI Toolkit ... failed
<TheHermit> -------------------------------
<TheHermit> Error: Could not find 'Tk GUI Toolkit'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tk'.
<TheHermit> Error: Unable to prepare package AMSN MSN client.
<juano__> TheHermit: get tk GUI form repos
<LTSmash> LjL: i used the rpm converted to deb because the source failed to compile
<TheHermit> okay i will see it
<slyfox> Can I pull data from my Googel Calendar into Kontact- Calendar ?
<LjL> LTSmash: is the source available for me to try?
<juano__> TheHermit: sudo apt-get install tk8.4
<TheHermit> ok
<juano__> after getting that run the installer again
<TheHermit> okay
<TheHermit> juano__, Do you know deryl
<nagyv> slyfox: you can use ical
<juano__> TheHermit: deryl?? or beryl?
<TheHermit> sorry with b
<nagyv> slyfox: but as I know you won't be able to write it
<juano__> TheHermit: heh, yep i have it installed
<juano__> TheHermit: did amsn work now?
<TheHermit> juano__, its installing
<juano__> TheHermit: good
<TheHermit> finished
<juano__> TheHermit: run amsn from alt +F2 now or from internet apps
<slyfox> nagyv: I cant find the ical anywhere from the lsit of available calendars, does it ahve a sepcial name ?
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<nagyv> it is under the calendar's settings
<TheHermit> juano__, So how can i install it beryl or it will take too long
<nagyv> slyfox: ^^^
<juano__> TheHermit: no, its not long, let me give you the link on the ow to
<juano__> how*
<slyfox> nagyv: what does this mean? "^^^" ?
<TheHermit> okay
<jk_> is there a way to force to kopete to automatically save chat history as it is usually done in other chat clients?
<juano__> TheHermit: here you go http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<TheHermit> juano__, i had a problem with amsn icon do you know why
<TheHermit> it doesnt appear
<nagyv> slyfox: I forget to put your name, and these  ^^^ are the arrows
<juano__> TheHermit: i know, mine doesnt either, ill have to check that
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<stdin> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<juano__> TheHermit: but its just a little detail :P
<slyfox> nagyv: so back to calendar, which one of all of them is the iCal in there ?
<juano__> TheHermit: that can be fixed
<TheHermit> juano__, yes no problem i have icons for it
<juano__> TheHermit: cool
<TheHermit> yes
<LTSmash> LjL: yes there is
<nagyv> slyfox: the one where ical is written :)
<LTSmash> LjL: look for BananaPOS in google
<juano__> TheHermit: check this dir /usr/share/amsn/icons
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<slyfox> nagyv: but there is no such thing there. When I go to add calendar, from all the choices iCal is not there. Are you sure ?
<nagyv> first go to your google calendar, and search for the ical link there
<nagyv> slyfox: ^^
<TheHermit> juano__, is there a special vga cards to make it work
<TheHermit> the beryl
<slyfox> nagyv: already have that
<juano__> TheHermit: no, it works with ATI and nvidia
<stdin> and intel :)
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<juano__> and intel stdin :)
<slyfox> nagyv: here http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/7913/snapshot1of1.png
<TheHermit> juano__, okay good
<juano__> TheHermit: brb
<nagyv> slyfox: calendar in remote file
<TheHermit> okay
<slyfox> nagyv: Now this http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/262/snapshot2yw0.png
<nagyv> slyfox: how did you get this?
<slyfox> nagyv: once I selected Gcal as a download calender (nothing for uplaod) it tried to update and I got this
<slyfox> nagyv: I pressed ok on that error and GoogleCalendar loaded
<nagyv> slyfox: cool :)
<TheHermit> juano__, are you back
<slyfox> nagyv: I get this error every time I add a new Calendar, do I maybe need to chmod it ?
<nagyv> slyfox: I don't think. Try to restart Kontact-Korgranizer-whatever to see if your settings are saved
<slyfox> nagyv: You mean if the Calendars are there or the view mode is saved ?
<juano> TheHermit: yes
<TheHermit> juano, what is TSL
<juano__> TheHermit: tcl you mean?
<TheHermit> juano, YEs sorry
<nagyv> slyfox: the calendars
<TheHermit> juano, How to keep sure i installed it correctly
<juano__> TheHermit: a scrpting programming language
<nagyv> slyfox: stop the reminder also!
<TheHermit> juano, no no in the amsn
<TheHermit> juano, never mind
<slyfox> nagyv: calendars are there, but the error also pops up
<juano__> TheHermit: amsn is written in tcl
<juano__> TheHermit: you need tcl runtime files to execute amsn
<nagyv> slyfox: I know, in the meantime I have checked it too. Simply delete the file.
<TheHermit> juano, there is something comes out in the first login
<nagyv> slyfox: probably korganizer wants to delete it using a non-authorized (virtual) user
<TheHermit> juano__,no prob and okay
<juano__> TheHermit: ok, you can do a dpkg -L tcl8.4 and see all the files installed from that package
<juano__> TheHermit: same with every package
<slyfox> nagyv: ok I deleted those temp files
<TheHermit> juano__, okay
<juano__> TheHermit: ill be back in a while
<nagyv> slyfox: now restart Korgranizer (or do whatever you want :) )
<TheHermit> juano__,okay
<slyfox> nagyv: look now http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/5681/snapshot3cb3.jpg
<Io____> rkfewjgkljdfkglw
<CainMadness> Is gedit still used for editing source list files? When I try, it says that the command is not found.
<nagyv> slyfox: it seems that you did not deleted the files (you don't need sudo, they are you files)
<stdin> CainMadness: use kate not gedit, and kdesu not gksu
<nagyv> slyfox: could you check the permissions and the owner of the file?
<slyfox> nagyv: let me see
<CainMadness> stdin: Thanks!
<slyfox> nagyv: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/7773/snapshot5bt6.jpg
<kosta> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nagyv> slyfox: exactly what I told to you before. Koranizer would like to delete it, but it uses a different user for this, so it fails.
<stdin> delete? I thought it said rename?
<slyfox> nagyv: so there is no solution ?
<nagyv> slyfox: close Korganizer, and delete them using Konqueror
<Gokul> I have nvidia-glx drivers installed and enabled for my kubuntu-edgy system, but the screensaver runs ridiculously slow when using the 3d GL screensavers
<Gokul> any idea why this is happening?
<Gokul> I have a multi-head setup with GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2 card
<nagyv> slyfox: do you still have the error message?
<slyfox> nagyv: someone in #kontact tells me that this is a bug and they released a patch for it yeterday
<nagyv> slyfox: cool, anyway in my case deleting the file worked well
<slyfox> nagyv: how do you delte it using korganizer? I can only view and preview with korganizer these files
<nagyv> slyfox: use konqueror
<slyfox> nagyv: exactly and when I right click I get open with and preview with Korganizer
<nagyv> slyfox: and you can also delete it
<ktonyy> anybody speak spanich ?
<nagyv> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ktonyy> spanish
<nagyv> ktonyy: they speak it :)
<ktonyy> i know but anybody answer my question
<slyfox> nagyv: when I start Kontact again, these files are created again
<nagyv> slyfox: and did you received the error message?
<ktonyy> no responden mi pregunta
<slyfox> nagyv: not yet, hold on
<ktonyy> anybody dont doesnt answer my question
<ktonyy> jajaja
<ktonyy> all right
<slyfox> nagyv: korganizer daemon was running by the way when I jsut launched kontact and before that I would quit both and start kontact which would launch korganizer and I would get the error messaages
<misha> can anyone help with a borked konsole?
<ktonyy> i cant listen my mp3 in amarok  why ?
<slyfox> ktonyy: You need a codect, when you play mp3 in Amarok, it asks you to get the mp3 codec allow it to do so
<misha> ktonyy: installed the codecs?
<nagyv> slyfox: strange, I just started to google after a solution to write google cal with korganizer, that can help to you too
<slyfox> nagyv: from #kontact : <winterz> slyfox: I think Bille put in a patch for that bug yesterday.
<matt0507> ktonyy: open adept and look for w32codec and instal that, should be able to play  p3s
<ktonyy> misha:  nop LOL please write me  the url pls to download
<slyfox> nagyv: and then they ask me if I know how to build from source
<slyfox> nagyv: "<winterz> slyfox: can you build from source?"
<ktonyy> ok misha
<slyfox> nagyv: I say not and they say "<winterz> slyfox: then I guess you'll have to wait for kde 3.5.7"
<nagyv> slyfox: I just read this: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/korganizer-devel/2006-December/000899.html
<arne00> hi iv'e got a broadcom bcm4310 wlan card and are now looking for drivers. does anybody know some good HOWTO page with drivers?
<nagyv> slyfox: http://svn.opensync.org/plugins/google-calendar/
<ubuntu_> hiii
<misha> ktonyy: have you got universe and mulitverse reops added?
<ninHer> hi all
<TheHermit_> How to keep sure that TLS in the amsn working
<ubuntu_> I just got the latest kubuntu dvd; but they still haven't fixed the problem with graphics in the installation
<misha> ktonyy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats has all you need to know
<ubuntu_> it's a serious usability issue; nobody new to linux in their right mind would expect 'safe' mode to operate at a higher resolution
<slyfox> nagyv: let me see
<ubuntu_> not quite
<ubuntu_> I am talking about when installing kubuntu from the live dvd
<ubuntu_> i think this needs to be addressed for the next build
<ubuntu_> oh wait will come back
<yuriy> ubuntu_: which installer is that? newest feisty? and what do you mean, is "safe" mode the open sourse and not safe is binary?
<ktonyy> thanks misha
<ForgeAus> whats error 14 in grub?
<ForgeAus> or was it 17...
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<slyfox> nagyv: I submitted a vote for Gcal
<nagyv> slyfox: where?
<slyfox> nagyv: The link you gave me http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125952
<slyfox> nagyv: since All I need is to do list and caledanr, I might as well jsut use SunBird
<slyfox> nagyv: for notes I use TiddlyWiki
<slyfox> nagyv: gone to eat be back soon.
<libben> I have an external hd 250 gb on USB 2.0. I want to dualboot with debian and xp and use this external drive for both system... just for storing. no installation files on it. just video and musik and other static data. wich way is the proper way to go? im thinking of using ex2 on it and access with fs-drive
<yuriy> libben that would work. or you could go with fat32 but then i think you'd have to partition it
<libben> yeah.. alot =)
<TheHermit> does chmod a+x enable permision for me for the files which they owened by the root
<libben> how much can fat32 take?
<libben> 115 gb?
<yuriy> something like that, so a couple partitions
<libben> is there any downsides on using fat32? except the no journal filesystem
<stdin> TheHermit: chmod a+x make the file executable to all users (if you own it)
<ForgeAus> how do I get a list of partitions on a drive (sdb) again?
<stdin> ForgeAus: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ForgeAus> and the reference as to what type they are corresponding to which /dev/sdb they are
<TheHermit> stdin, i need to copy skins to the amsn and its permison to root and i do that command and nothing happened
<ForgeAus> thanx stdin
<TheHermit> stdin, so how to enable copy skins to the amsn folder
<TheHermit> only amsn can i ?
<ForgeAus> ahh its changed to sdb2
<ForgeAus> somehow
<ForgeAus> which kinda works for me
<stdin> TheHermit: do you want to copy them somewhere ?
<ForgeAus> so I need to take 1 from the references in grub
<TheHermit> yes , to this /usr/share/amsn/skins
<TheHermit> but i cant
<stdin> TheHermit: use sudo cp
<ForgeAus> that should fix it
<TheHermit> okay
<ForgeAus> brb
<stdin> TheHermit: or to use konqueror: kdesu konqueror
<TheHermit> okay
<Pirate-king> hello
<Pirate-king> how do you download podcastd
<Pirate-king> how do you download podcasts?
<Pirate-king> I got gtkpod
<stdin> I just use hpodder
<Pirate-king> to download podcastd?
<stdin> yeah
<Pirate-king> hmmmm
<ForgeAus> back ... again
<ForgeAus> still error 17
<ForgeAus> but I think I know why its still about the partition shifting itself
<TheHermit> stdin, i had this link deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main     i want to add it to the source list .....add this under what in the source list?
<yuriy> TheHermit: just add it anywhere as a new line in the file
<TheHermit> yuriy, okay thanks
<yuriy> TheHermit: you can also put it in in adept if you go to manage repositories
<stdin> TheHermit: you can put it anywhere in the file
<TheHermit> i will see it i think its more easier
<Trixsey> Will the next version of Kubuntu come with KDE4?
<slyfox> Beryl is insane, 256mg of video card.. :-(  I only have 128
<stdin> TheHermit: or you can make a new files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/beryl.list
<Trixsey> slyfox, it works with 128mb too
<stdin> Trixsey: no
<Trixsey> stdin, I have 128mb
<Trixsey> and beryl works for me :P
<TheHermit> stdin, okay
<Trixsey> *lol
<slyfox> Trixsey: it works only for about 5 windows, the rest are balck becasue of lack of video memory
<Trixsey> oh
<stdin> Trixsey: it was an answer to the KDE 4 q
<Trixsey> I'm not really too heavy on multitasking anyway
<Trixsey> so wasn't something I noticed
<slyfox> Trixsey: maybe ask in #kde when they plan to release KDE4 and see if it will be before April for next Kubuntu
<Trixsey> stdin, ohhh ok
<slyfox> Trixsey: Are you running it now ?
<slyfox> Trixsey: what video card ?
<Trixsey> A radeon mobility card
<slyfox> Trixsey: once KDE4 comes out you can easily update
<Trixsey> right now? no.. its a little unstable, latest version
<slyfox> Trixsey: yeha, I have an nvidia and Nvidia has issues with Beryl
<slyfox> Trixsey: yeah, it is still in beta
<Trixsey> funny
<stdin> KDE4 won't be out for a while, it's still under heavy development
<Trixsey> I heard ATI had more probs with beryl than nvidia :p
<Trixsey> stdin, for a while as in for another 4-5 months?
<slyfox> Trixsey: well nvidia has a famous black window bug
<stdin> Trixsey: ask the guys in #kde , especially Sho_
<selecta_g> Hello all, I have a problem with KNode in Kontact ("Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths"). Can anyone help please?
<ForgeAus> ok trying again
<stdin> selecta_g: the file libknodepart.la is in the package knode, if that helps
<selecta_g> I thought of trying to install knode again, tried the package manager but it is greyed out and not selectable
<stdin> selecta_g: try from konsole
<selecta_g> with apt-get?
<stdin> selecta_g: yeah
* libben gah.. still havent decide wich way to go with teh external hd yet =) this drives me crazy
<libben> I will allways be able to read a mounted NTFS without any problem?
<selecta_g> thanks stdin: $apt-get install knode returns "...no installation candidate"
<stdin> selecta_g: do you have universe enabled ?
<selecta_g> Oh, I don;t know.... how do i find out and enable it?
<stdin> selecta_g: either look in adept, or in your sources.list
<stdin> here be da guide...
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<selecta_g> stdin and ubotu - thanks, followed the instructions there and still cannot find knode
<selecta_g> ahhh, made a mistake. Sorry... trying again
<LjL> any particular counterindications you've encountered with installing KDE 3.5.6? (feel free to use a query to avoid flooding the channel with answers - though i'm sure you wouldn't)
<selecta_g> ubotu and stdin: many thanks - you did it!! Thanks again
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Pinguin2> buenas
<PhinnFort> !$PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pinguin2> alguien sabe como hacer una httml que contenga un listado de vinculos a archivos de un directorio, para bajar?
<ForgeAus> ok I think I need help about now
<ForgeAus> grub error 17 means it can't mount a partition right?
<ForgeAus> why isn't hd1,1 the partition where grub should be pointing to?
<ForgeAus> ok I'll try a different tact (see if it can find my old currently non-functional XP - at least the NTLDR bit works
<ForgeAus> I just hate having to reboot and reload the live cd each time I make a change to check it... I'd rather be reasonably sure its right first!
<sparr> the kubuntu installer set up my fstab to use UUIDs instead of device names.  how do i find/generate UUIDs for the rest of the things I want to automount?
#kubuntu 2007-01-27
<ubuntu_> hey how do I sudo a file to run??
<ubuntu_> or how do I gain root access? im using kubuntu
<ForgeAus> back... again
<yuriy> ubuntu_: sudo anything will run anything as root
<yuriy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu_> I do sudo install says command not found & I am in that folder
<dromer> how can I save a colourscheme on a kde desktop and reuse it on another computer?
<ubuntu_> I need to install ircd II :P
<yuriy> ubuntu_: install what? "install" is not a command
<ubuntu_> the file is named install
<ubuntu_> its a shell script
<yuriy> ubuntu_: why not install it from repos?
<ubuntu_> cus its not there I d/led it
<xDak> hey, I have a problem.  I've been getting my computer configured and have everything set except that my video doesn't work when I play media files.  Sound works fine, but I just get a blue video screen no matter what program I use.  Does anyone know what could be the issue?
<yuriy> ubuntu_: but if you want to run a shell script you either have to make it executable, then do ./install.sh
<PhinnFort> xDak: what video player do you use?
<yuriy> ubuntu_: make it executable by doing chmod +x install.sh
<ubuntu_> brb gotta restart X server, there an easyer way to do that without restarting?
<ubuntu_> I cant see this text resolution too small brb
<PhinnFort> ubuntu_: log out, and then hit alt+ctrl+backspace
<yuriy> ubuntu_: logout, hit ctrl+alt+backspace
* pixelation is busy
* PhinnFort is not busy
<ubuntu_> im using cd can I log back in?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AWAY_pixel about away | AWAY_pixel, see the private message from Ubotu
* AWAY_pixel is back.
<yuriy> ubuntu_: i know that you can but i don't remember if you need a password or something
<d0dge-> any way to get Konversation transparent? like Konsole
<BluesKaj> firggin eye candy luvers...there should be a chat for them
<d0dge-> BluesKaj: Sorry :D
<BluesKaj> hehe , it's ok , just funnin'
<elyon225> Well, I got Windows installed, but had to delete my Kubuntu / partition to do so.  And now, after reinstalling Kubuntu, that is the only system that boots... no menu to boot Windows ;)  Fun stuff... I obviously need to edit my menu.lst file, right?
<keldon85> ok, my mistake about the latest kubuntu live dvd still having the problem of loading up in 640x480 in normal mode
<dromer> I have gotten stuck installing mythtv (edgy), currently I'm getting this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> !eye candy | d0dge-
<ubotu> d0dge-: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<keldon85> i must have done something stupid like binning 6.10, and keeping 6.06
<dromer> can somebody help me set up the db for mythtv?
<d0dge-> thanks BluesKaj
<Kubuntu|slave> ok u can use ctrl alt backspace in desktop to reset X server :)
<Kubuntu|slave> now what was that command to install somthing in shell script?
<Kubuntu|slave> I could not see it last time cus screen was blurry as heck :P
<Kubuntu|slave> how do I run a shell script?? +x what? I havent used linux in over 2 years :(
<ash211> chmod +x <file>
<Kubuntu|slave> thx
<ash211> then ./<file>
<Kubuntu|slave> there any way to adapt a flashdisk to run linux :P
<ash211> sure
<ash211> if your motherboard can boot from USB
<ash211> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ash211> to start
<Kubuntu|slave> it can actually :)
<Kubuntu|slave> my prob is I got sata drive I cannot boot from & I cant use other HD with sata plugged in without it trying to goto sata first, the bios pickey about settings I wont let me setup IDE first boot then sata
<Kubuntu|slave> Ok I cant sudo ./ nor can I chmod +X :(
<Kubuntu|slave> if I ./ says permision denied
<Kubuntu|slave> ok got it, ooh linux pickey about Caps :P
<Kubuntu|slave> alot of errors :(
<matt0507> i can play and watch youtube fine in firefox browers, but when i downloaded the flv file to my harddrive .flv none of my media playe can play >,< i have mplayer, vlc etc.. anyone know how to fix this?
<matt0507> vlc player can load up the file but only soudn came out, no video.
<megamaced> never heard of .flv before
<TheHermit> How to Change background of the konquer media browser
<ash211> use ffmpeg to convert it to an .mpg file
<ash211> ffmpeg -i infile -ab 56 -r 25 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 352x240 outfile.mpg
<lupine_85> .flv is flash player, right?
<megamaced> View > configure background?
<ash211> correct
<ash211> > lupine_85
<megamaced> download the standalone player from Adobe
<lupine_85> mplayer can't deal with later versions
<matt0507> yes, flv is flash video used on youtube and google site
<mardi> Hi, got a question that I've searched forever to find the answer. This is my last resort and only option.. can *anyone* tell me how to stop Kate from opening up files when I try and download them in Konqueror? Kate tries to open binary files then complains she can't save them, when I didn't want her to open in the first place.
<lupine_85> "yet" :D
<TheHermit> megamaced, oh yes thts right thanks
<TheHermit> what if my VGA card wasnt supportted in beryl what can i do
<Kubuntu|slave> that didnt work, trying bitchX the excutable not running in anything, I tried same as shell script dont work
<megamaced> what gfx?
<Kubuntu|slave> I cant imagine anything not compatible in any linux system :P
<TheHermit> ok
<N6REJ> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kubuntu|slave> sorry to rush im goin home soon, how do I run a linux excutable, im using kubuntu from the cd
<mardi>  sighs.. I knew no-one here would know the answer.....
<megamaced> in terminal you do ./<executable>
<Kubuntu|slave> I did
<ash211> error message?
<Kubuntu|slave> says file not found I dod spelling & caps exactly
<megamaced> then do chmod +x <executable>
<Kubuntu|slave> I did that too says file not found
<ash211> try using tab-completion just-in-case
<Kubuntu|slave> the file name Bitchx
<ash211> ./B<tab>
<keldon85> hi i am having troubles with getting the correct resolution
<keldon85> i am being restricted to 800x600
<ash211> Kubuntu|slave: that should complete the name if it's executable
<Kubuntu|slave> kk I egt this error now : chmod: cannot access `Bitchx': No such file or directory
<megamaced> <keldon85: edit your xorg.conf
<ash211> keldon85: what graphics card do you have?
<keldon85> i have an ati x550
<megamaced> nano /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<ash211> does the file appear when you list (`ls`) the contents of the current directory?
<megamaced> whoops, I mean nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kubuntu|slave> yes
<ash211> sudo nano ...  if you need to make changes
<Kubuntu|slave> file shows up but linuc is blind :P
<megamaced> what is bitchx anyway :D
<ash211> try `ls -l`
<ash211> then you can see the permissions
<Kubuntu|slave> got it
<Kubuntu|slave> as I said my monitor sucks :P
<Kubuntu|slave> its a cap X but couldnt tell
<ash211> did you try tab completion?  that would've made things easy
<N6REJ> anyone know where skype and k9copy went in the repositories?  I can't seem to find them.
<keldon85> what exactly am i attempting to change in xorg.conf
<megamaced> you need skype's repo @ deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<megamaced> keldon85; find where the resolutions are listed
<ubuntu|noob> See im using BitchX now :)
<N6REJ> megamaced: tyvm.  Now to just get a program I can reliably copy dvd's with.
<keldon85> there are various resolution listed!
<keldon85> wait, let me check that I didn't forget to disable the onboard graphics card
<megamaced> N6REJ: check out DVD Rip O Matic
<Kubuntu|slave> sigh, I dont like that irc :( ne1 know the better version with the gui?
<N6REJ> megamaced: k ty
<Kubuntu|slave> for bitchX
<keldon85> I am sure I did, but I am positive that linux is detecting it still
<keldon85> I have a section "Monitor" with modeline, section called "Screen" with modes "...",  Section "screen" #, with modes "..."
* Kubuntu|slave dies of shock, OMG linux doesnt support somthing the world is going to end aaaahhhhh
<megamaced> You can try change the resolution using the KDE control centre. But that usually screws the xorg.conf. Not sure why it does that
<keldon85> is there any one of them in particular I should pay more attention to?
<agnostic> launching wolfenstein produce message- "Failed to load module libgail.so"
<Kubuntu|slave> you might wanna get the new kde kubuntu :) I think its a load better then debaine & easyer to use :)
<megamaced> keldon85; can you see '800X600' '640X480'?
<keldon85> I am using kubuntu 6.10
<megamaced> there should be several rows
<Kubuntu|slave> good for noobs like me :)
<elyon225> Is there a way around the glitch when installing sun-java5-jre with Adept?  It displaying the agreement, but I cannot select OK.  I have over a hundred packages being installed here and I dont want to have to cancel them all.
<laaq>  
<Kubuntu|slave> then u can use the kde kontrol panel to change res then hit ctrl alt backspace to reset X server
<Kubuntu|slave> I just changed my res with no conflicts or corruption
<megamaced> keldon85; just do 'sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<elyon225> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<keldon85> modes "800x600@60" "1024x768@70" "800x600@56" "1024x768@60" "640x480@60" "modes "800x600@60" "1024x768@70" "800x600@56" "1024x768@60" "640x480@60" "
<elyon225> what is the reconfigure xorg command again?
<keldon85> 152x768@54" "1280x854" "1280x960@60" "1280x1024@60"
<Kubuntu|slave> but ctrl alt backspace much simpler :)
<Jucato> elyon225: yes, it's a known bug
<agnostic>  Failed to load module "libatk-bridge.so"
<Jucato> !xconfig | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<elyon225> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<elyon225> grr... Adept is locked... how do I unlock it?
<megamaced> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elyon225> Jucato: Thank you.
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<elyon225> !adept unlock
<elyon225> ah.
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<LjL> !adept unlock is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<N6REJ> megamaced: you got a package name for rip-o-matic?
<megamaced> N6REJ; there isn't one. you have to download it, Google it
<megamaced> it's a kommander script so it's easy to install
<N6REJ> megamaced: ok, thanks
<megamaced> http://dvdripomatic.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Install
<megamaced> there you go
<Kubuntu|slave> hhhmmmm I ran config for ircII says make all but when I do it says no rule to make target
<megamaced> you need to do 'sudo aptitude install kommander' first
<elyon225> Okay, another problem... for some reason, my keyboard isnt setup right... whenever I use the apostrophe, it modifies the next key... for example  ...
<N6REJ> megamaced: ok.
<elyon225> I reconfigured xorg to be us:intl, but that didn fix it.
<Kubuntu|slave> cant find the makefile :(
<Kubuntu|slave> lol nvm :P
<N6REJ> megamaced: it says I need transcode but all I see for transcode are xfonts is this correct?
<Kubuntu|slave> ok I dunno how to edit makefile, I get error twards end thik line 1985
<megamaced> N6REJ; do 'sudo aptitude install transcode mencoder mplayer'
<N6REJ> megamaced: k
<Kubuntu|slave> shoot I dunno where error line comin from :(
<megamaced> oh and 'sudo aptitude install kommander'
<megamaced> then extract the DVD Rip O Matic tarball and click on 'Installer
<N6REJ> megamaced: weird it couldn't find a candiate for mplayer
<megamaced> N6REJ; do you have the multiverse repository set up?
<megamaced> Go into your sources.list file and check whether multiverse is written next to universe
<Phlosten> what are the better supported w-fi chipsets for kubuntu?
<N6REJ> megamaced: let me double check... kmplayer is installed and so was kommander.
<Kubuntu|slave> ok got source of error, what do I do about it??? I get this error in channel.c | 1985: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
<Kubuntu|slave> the line I am at has this | MyFree((char *)chptr); It doesnt understand the myfree
<megamaced> kmplayer is no good
<N6REJ> megamaced: k
<megamaced> needs to be mplayer
<megamaced> as I said ,mplayer and mencoder are in the multiverse repo
<elyon225> How do I go about rebooting into runlevel 3?
<Kubuntu|slave> restart or turnoff is runlevel 3
<Kubuntu|slave> forgot wich one
<N6REJ> megamaced: here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3029/
<ash211> elyon225: i think type `init 3`
<ash211> sorry, "rebooting into".  I'm not sure
<megamaced> okay, put multiverse on the end of lines 16 and 17
<megamaced> next to universe
<N6REJ> k
<elyon225> Now, why does runlevel tell me that I'm currently in runlevel 2?  I thought X was only loaded in rl 5
<megamaced> then do 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude install mencoder mplayer'
<N6REJ> megamaced: I appreciate this, I thought stuff was missing
<N6REJ> megamaced: much better
<megamaced> No probs
<megamaced> Working now?
* pixelation is busy
<N6REJ> megamaced: yeah so far.... after this I have one other question for ya.... I've got a weird kdm problem
<Alumin> any of you guys use the Lightning extension in t-bird?  I can't figure out how to get it to send events
<megamaced> Hey you might want to add this to your sources.list as well : 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-proposed main restricted universe multiverse'
<N6REJ> Alumin: lightening?
<Kubuntu|slave> ne1 know about compiling IRCII ?? I got script error dunno how to fix it
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to access my wireless internet on a laptop.  Wireless assistant in kubuntu finds it but I can't set the network up for some reason.  One of the problems is that the manager only takes WEP keys and not other forms of security (like a password) Is there anyway to fix this?
<N6REJ> megamaced: k
<Alumin> N6REJ: yeah, it's an extensionized version of Sunbird
<megamaced> whoops, it would be 'edgy-proposed' for you :)
<N6REJ> Alumin: OH...isn't sunbird mac only?
<N6REJ> megamaced: k
<Alumin> N6REJ: http://www.mozilla.org/
<Kubuntu|slave> what do I do to fix this compile problem?
<N6REJ> OH!!!
* N6REJ feels really stupid
* Kubuntu|slave agree's
<Kubuntu|slave> j/k
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> after fighting with java all day today I KNOW my rocks are broken
<N6REJ> megamaced: it found transcode this time :D
<Kubuntu|slave> all these linux nerds & nobody knows how to fix a script I think in perl :( stupid maker effed up :(
<megamaced> kwel
<N6REJ> Kubuntu|slave: whats the problem with the make file?
<Kubuntu|slave> 1 sec I paste error & the code fragment
<Kubuntu|slave> 1 line fragment
<N6REJ> Kubuntu|slave: k,
* Jucato notes that the -proposed repositories are for testing packages before they are put into backports, and are not supported
<N6REJ> megamaced: check this out... when KDM starts the res if way off ( like 640 or something ) and the frequency is off so the screeens shifted left, but after I "log in" kde starts at 1280x1024 like it should.
<megamaced> hmm, not sure about this. Are you using binary drivers?
<Kubuntu|slave> here is code | freechan((char *)chptr); says freechan an invalid Ilevel
<N6REJ> Kubuntu|slave: is this an IRC script?
<Kubuntu|slave> this one code refers to otehr parts of files & causes much hell
<Kubuntu|slave> no
<Kubuntu|slave> this is IRCII
<Kubuntu|slave> to run ircII I gotta make
<N6REJ> k, let me check something
<Kubuntu|slave> brb a sec neway boss callin me
<N6REJ> k
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me asscess WPA-PSK protected wireless internet?
<N6REJ> megamaced: trying to remember... I think I'm using the default driver.. .Nivida Geforce 5200 MX 256M is the video card.
<megamaced> geforce fx 5200? unlucky :D
<Kubuntu|slave> Nvidia evil for most ppl :P
<megamaced> same here!
<megamaced> fx 5200 is awful, I should know
<N6REJ> lol
<megamaced> especially PCI version
<Kubuntu|slave> Ni means Near Inperfection :P
<megamaced> sigh
<megamaced> Hey, I can't even run Nexuiz
<N6REJ> megamaced: its starting to show its teeth.  Has been a good card though... Mines 8x agp
<juano__> megamaced: why awful?
<megamaced> I get like 6 fps!
<megamaced> That's on a p4 2.8GHz
<N6REJ> yuck
<juano__> megamaced: bad drivers my guess
<Kubuntu|slave> kk N6 I can send u the ircII ip, I got from the site :P
<Kubuntu|slave> zip*
<megamaced> C'mon, the fx 5200 is terrible
<N6REJ> thats fine.
<juano__> megamaced: its a good card , ony of my pcs got it and it works great with gaming and everything
<N6REJ> juano__: works fine for me.  Very quick for its age.  But mine was VERY expensive when I bought it.
<megamaced> still. it's better then the integrated Intel graphics it replaced :)
<N6REJ> *nod*
<juano__> megamaced: why terrible? what are you based on to say that its bad?
<megamaced> Intel 845G. *shudders*
<N6REJ> megamaced: get an I820 *duck*
<megamaced> Well, my old Geforce 2 Ultra outperforms it, haha
<elyon225> So,I just logged off of one of my accounts and the screen changed to the Kubuntu logo (like it was shutting down).  Halfway through that, the screen went black, but I could type (nothign I typed did anything so it wasn't like a console).  The only way out was to hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete... which rebooted.  What gives?
<Kubuntu|slave> I miss voodoo 3's they where the best I ever used
<TheHermit> Bye all And thanks For helping ....With God Bless
<megamaced> I am not biased. it's nvidia all the way for me
<Kubuntu|slave> hey N6 I brb goin home
<juano__> megamaced: well if you get an 512 dual video from alienware your card seems like a joke
<Kubuntu|slave> or I see u tommorow :P
<N6REJ> K ok, but I might now be here when you get back
<juano__> megamaced: the thing is its good and you can game with it and everything you need to do can be done with that card fine
<juano__> megamaced: plus , it depends on the MB size of the card
<matt0507> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<juano__> megamaced: 128 MB sucks, 256 is fine
<megamaced> Okay, try playing Nexuiz 2.2
<megamaced> Mine in 128MB
<juano__> megamaced: lol, 128 MB isnt good on any card
<juano__> megamaced: 256 MB you need
<N6REJ> megamaced: something is weird... I opened Konqueror, drilled down to the installer, it put it in the menu and then when I try to start it its says no.
<megamaced> Well at least it can run Beryl :-)
<juano__> megamaced: i got a FX5200 with 256, i played all 2006 games with no prob
<megamaced> N6REJ; whats the error?
<juano__> megamaced: sure can :-), but you dont need a lot to run beryl
<N6REJ> unable to create dialog from file
<megamaced> yeah, that's what I love about beryl, even a TNT is up for the job
<megamaced> take that vista!
<juano__> megamaced: hehe yep
<elyon225> So,I just logged off of one of my accounts and the screen changed to the Kubuntu logo (like it was shutting down).  Halfway through that, the screen went black, but I could type (nothign I typed did anything so it wasn't like a console).  The only way out was to hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete... which rebooted.  What gives?
<megamaced> N6REJ; what are you trying to do?
<N6REJ> mega, the link is bad.. if I run the program directly from the folder it works..  I'll work on it.. tyvm.
<megamaced> juano; what version of Beryl you got?
<Jack111> hi guys i have still a login problem after an kubuntu upgrade,it tells me xf860openseries error opening device /dev/wacom, refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing;
<Jack111> if i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it tells me /var/cache/debconf cannot be opened.any help?
<Jack111> the console login works fine, i get the error with the /dev/wacom, if i do startx from console
<N6REJ> gotta run for now... time to see if this thing will work... its a mixed compilation dvd, so I hope it works.
<juano__> megamaced: beryl-core 0.1.99.2
<megamaced> is that from SVN? I think i've got 0.2.0 now on Dapper. The new control panel is awesome
<badr> Salut
<Jack111> please does anyone have any idea?
<alexpmcmurphy> whats the question
<one> neeed help installed guarddog and i cant conenct internet if its active , even if i activate http/icq/irc protocall , y ??
<Jack111> how can i login is the question, my problem is above, thanks
<elyon225> How do I setup GRUB to recognize my Windows partition (hda6)?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> elyon225: GRUB? as in during boot?
<elyon225> Jucato: Yes, right now I can't boot Windows... it's not listed in the menu.
<Jucato> !grub | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hatta> elyon225, who needs windows anyway
<elyon225> hatta: Well, I hadn't for a long time... but Linux screwed up my mp3 player, so I'm going to use Windows to copy files to that... plus gaming :)
<hatta> ouch, what happened with the mp3 player?
<juano> megamaced:
<elyon225> hatta: Well, deleting files within KDE doesn't get them off the actual MP3 player... but they never again appear within Linux.
<hatta> weird
<juano> megamaced: im on beryl now :P. its 0.2.0
<elyon225> Jucato: Those howto's don't show how to add Windows.
<hatta> elyon225, are they there with 'ls'?
<elyon225> hatta: Nope.  Show's an empty directory.
<Jucato> elyon225: those deleted files might be in a directory called .Trash in the mp3 player?
<elyon225> hatta: But they can still be accessed from the player itself.
<gop> hello
<hatta> werid
<gop> I just got the edgy cd
<elyon225> Jucato: I looked for that too... not there.
<gop> can I install that over draper
<hatta> even weirder
<juano> megamaced: i updated it, it was 0.1.4 before
<gop> I just got the cd, and want to install it over draper should I or how do I
<hatta> are they really still there on the mp3 player? can you play them or are they just listed?
<elyon225> hatta: And the last time I tried using it, Amarok said it couldn't copy files over because of an I/O error.  So I think the player itself was damaged by my lack of Linux knowledge.
<elyon225> hatta: Yep... they can be played as well.
<hatta> how odd
<elyon225> Yeah... so I installed Windows on hda6, reinstalled Kubuntu on hda0... but now I can't get Windows to boot.... it's not even an option.  And I thought that GRUB could recognize it automatically.
<gop> how do I tell what
<gop> where grub is isntall
<gop> it just say hd0
<gop> but hdd is where
<hatta> I wish I could help you, but the grub is a mystery to me too
<hatta> lilo was so much nicer
<elyon225> hatta: Yeah, I liked lilo.  Is it still possible to use that instead of GRUB?
<elyon225> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<elyon225> hehe... not recommended.  Well, apparently Ubuntu recommends we don't have Windows installed too ;)
<hatta> probably, but it might be as much of a pain to get lilo back as it is to configure the grub
<elyon225> Okay, so in grub, apparently I can setup Windows manually.  Now, if Windows is installed to hda6, would that be (hda0,6) in grub?
<K`zan> 0,5
<hatta> they do that just to confuse you
<K`zan> Zero is real :-)
<eegore> anyone work with mysql and kubuntu
<elyon225> So, hda0,0 would be hda1?
<elyon225> err, hd0,5?
<hatta> yes
<elyon225> okay, lemme try this.  I'll be back.
<gop> it telling that boot device is (hd0)
<gop> !hd0
<gop> !grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<graft> wow... kstars is so cool
<gop> wtf is (hd0)
<gop> is it hdd0
<elyon225> Okay, that just gave me an Invalid Device error.
<elyon225> ...and the "tutorials" for Grub don't help at all.. they all seem to suggest that once you install GRUB, it will set it up automatically.
<gop> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<elyon225> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drbeams> is there a way to make flash in linux?
<graft> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<graft> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> I think he meant to create Flash
<graft> oh... flash editing? nope, not really
<graft> possibly open laszlo
<dope> yoyoyoyo
<dope> so i can put grub on a live cd and boot to a pen drive?
<graft> boot from a pen drive?
<dope> well i don't think my motherboard has an option to boot from a usb
<graft> if the livecd can mount it, maybe
<dope> so i'd put grub on a cd and boot into that and then have it boot from the pen drive
<elyon225> Could someone help me fix GRUB.  I've installed windows and reinstalled Ubuntu, but now Windows isn't even a boot option.
<graft> yeah, maybe, dope
<dope> i wonder how i get grub on a cd
<graft> well check out UbuntuUSB
<underdog5004> anyone here a customer of suddenlink?
<chovy> is it possible to install kubunutu on a macbook?
<underdog5004> chovy, yes, but you need to download the ppc version of the livecd
<chovy> underdog5004: k, i wasn't sure if there's a diff between powerbook powerpc and macbook
<chovy> haave you done it?
<underdog5004> chovy, nope, but it shouldn't be too difficult
<ubuntu_> erm
<ubuntu_> ... ? I'm trying to figure out how to do that
<QUINTIX256> testi ng
<QUINTIX256> better
<underdog5004> QUINTIX256, do what?
<purpleposeidon> i have a lap top and it can connect to other computers on my network, but it can't connect to the internet
<purpleposeidon> how do I fix it?
<underdog5004> purpleposeidon, can you ping your router?
<QUINTIX256> ping 192.168.1.1
<purpleposeidon> aye
<purpleposeidon> and other computers
<underdog5004> purpleposeidon, ok, so there's a problem w/ your router...
<underdog5004> QUINTIX256, his router ip may be different
<purpleposeidon> underdog5004: it's correct
<underdog5004> purpleposeidon, ok, the issue doesn't lay w/ kubuntu, it's most likely a hardware problem...you may want to reset your router.
<underdog5004> If you've got a bunch of custom stuff in there, you may want to configure it through konw
<underdog5004> konq*
<QUINTIX256> (distraction) speaking of router ips being different, can someone explain to me subnet masks...
<QUINTIX256> why does (by defualt) ips tend to be 192.168.1xx
<underdog5004> QUINTIX256, 192.168.*.* is a reserved address block for internel use
<QUINTIX256> im dumb
<underdog5004> subnet masks dictate how many hosts can be on a subnetwork
<underdog5004> 255.255.255.33 would allow 31 hosts
<Phlosten> QUINTIX256: i've been stuffing with networks for years and still dont undertstand it ;)
<underdog5004> QUINTIX256, lol, I learned that stuff in a Public College course that I dropped out of...
<underdog5004> Phlosten, seems like it's as much art as science, with a smattering of magic and metaphysics
<QUINTIX256> ok, thanx
<underdog5004> np
<Phlosten> underdog5004: involves the use of one of those bingo ball pickers at times too
<purpleposeidon_> how can I download packages and then install them seperatly?
<underdog5004> rofl
<underdog5004> purpleposeidon, synaptic allows this
<Tm_T> apt-get too ;)
<underdog5004> Phlosten, I prefer a magic 8-ball
<purpleposeidon_> dl to a directory?
<FreshPrince> gn8 @ all
<underdog5004> Tm_T, well, yeah, but I don't know the switch for that...
<Tm_T> underdog5004: You do, man apt-get or apt-get --help
<underdog5004> Tm_T, yeah...but I'm lazy...oh well
<Tm_T> underdog5004: I know, it's much.
<ForgeAus> anyone awake?
<underdog5004> me
<underdog5004> ltns, ForgeAus
<underdog5004> long time no see
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> I been around
<underdog5004> yeah...just haven't really interacted w/ you in a while...lol
<ForgeAus> rofl
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, seeing as nothing's going on, check this out:
<underdog5004> !singularity
<ubotu> singularity: A game where one becomes the singularity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (edgy), package size 340 kB, installed size 696 kB
<underdog5004> very fun
<lontra> how do i remove gnome and just have kde installed?
<underdog5004> lontra, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<underdog5004> I think
<Tm_T> Err, that removes only metapackage.
<Ash-Fox> You're better off installing kubuntu from a CD.
<underdog5004> whoops... Tm_T , how would you do it?
<Tm_T> I'd remove gtk & gnome libs.
<ForgeAus> there was a webpage that noted how to get to a "pure" kde but I'm not sure it sounded like it was a good thing or not
<Tm_T> That should bring down the rest.
<underdog5004> lontra, yeah...I installed ubuntu and installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, but it just wasn't the same...
<chevy69chevelle> hey ppls
<chevy69chevelle> quick question
<luca> hi
<luca> quick question too
<underdog5004> chevy69chevelle, what's up?
<underdog5004> luca, what's up?
<underdog5004> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chevy69chevelle> I just updated to edgy, and my katapult does not launch, atl space brings up a windows menu. i checked the shortcuts in system settings, keyboard shortcuts. and i don't see an alt-space shortcut set for anything else?
<underdog5004> chevy69chevelle, lol, weird...no idea...
<luca> uhm myself I have blown up my starting logo
<chevy69chevelle> underdog5004: lol neither do I, hence why i am asking :P
<luca> you know, the one which appears while the system is loading
<luca> or shutting down
<underdog5004> luca, what's wrong w/ it?
<luca> that I want the artwork :P
<luca> the system loads fine but I'd like to have the logo instead of a black screen with some white letters :D
<underdog5004> hmmm, lemme look around
<luca> thx :)
<underdog5004> what program did you use to disable it?
<luca> I did it by accident, I do not know exactly how
<chevy69chevelle> even if i set a shortcut as alt-space, it still comes up with the windows menu, to maximize, send to dif desktop, etc
<underdog5004> oh
<luca> it has been awhile since it stopped appearing....
<luca> never minded 'cause it is not essential, but I was wonderin if someone knew how to fix it :)
<chevy69chevelle> i guess no one knows, i'll just reassign to differant key, will take some getting use to though
<underdog5004> chevy69chevelle, if you have a seperate /home and /usr partition, you can just reinstall
<chevy69chevelle> underdog5004: too much work, i am rather lazy, lol maybe later, just got home from work(I know it isn't much work, but still)
<Kubuntu|Slave> im back
<underdog5004> chevy69chevelle, lol, I know what you mean
<underdog5004> luca, can't find anything...
<underdog5004> sorry
<luca> underdog5004: thanks anyway
<Kubuntu|Slave> I got a sata drive I use as secondary HD & my main HD IDE, how doI get linux to boot the IDE first not the SATA?
<luca> ok out
<Kubuntu|Slave> ....
<chevy69chevelle> that's what I like about my MOBO, don't need grub, don't need to mess with boot loaders, 2 hd, my mobo has a boot option where if i don't want to boot off my main hd, hit esc and select what one to boot off of
<ForgeAus> ok this is getting OLD... error 17 no menu no nothing... I need to fix my grub!
<ForgeAus> I tried reinstalling I tried everything!
<ForgeAus> it says stage 1.5 then it says something about loading the menu then immediately after that error 17
<Kubuntu|Slave> 1 hd split partition but wont load off ide suddenly
<ForgeAus> (I thought it was just because I wasn't pointing to the right place... but now.... it seems to just do that no matter what I do to menu.lst
<Kubuntu|Slave> Then tell tamone to quit picking at it :P pumba too LMAO
<Kubuntu|Slave> I think timone& pumba ate your grub LOL
<ForgeAus> must have
<ForgeAus> I'm not exactly a fan of those two characters from Lion King
<Kubuntu|Slave> well I tried making partition linux primary active secondary ntfs wont take it
<Kubuntu|Slave> I tried in reverse order wont take it, NOW it wants to load off my damn sata
<ForgeAus> don't get me wrong I liked the movie in general...
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> great thats all I need
<ForgeAus> my isp logging me out too
<ForgeAus> I got 2 satas... I don't think it can make up its mind which ones is which tho
<Kubuntu|Slave> using comcast or bellsouth??
<ForgeAus> no idea whats the difference?
<Kubuntu|Slave> forge u using comcast or bellsouth??
<ForgeAus> like I said no idea whats the difference? how can I tell?
<Kubuntu|Slave> size of HD u can tell
<ForgeAus> 160gig
<ForgeAus> both of them the same segate drives
<Kubuntu|Slave> also device name if 2 diffrent companys
<ForgeAus> um its in the bios but I can't remember the name lotsa numbers... starts (or is it ends) with ST thats all I remember
<Kubuntu|Slave> ah, I dont care for then HD's
<Kubuntu|Slave> them*
<ForgeAus> lol now they tell me!
<ForgeAus> actually they've been pretty good
<Kubuntu|Slave> got a brand new one at work, doesnt work & cant return it
<ForgeAus> I can't complain
<ForgeAus> well if I can mount it from the LIve CD there should be no reason grub can't mount it right?
<Kubuntu|Slave> well I got a 160 gig sata & I cant use as primary & this a new pc
<ForgeAus> and thats what error 17 is right? unable to mount?
<ForgeAus> is that something to do with your bios?
<Kubuntu|Slave> I think I get that error mounting my HD
<ForgeAus> I know my p4p800e-deluxe board has a problem
<Kubuntu|Slave> dunno, I tried everything just wont load an os ion the sata
<Kubuntu|Slave> XP is the problem
<ForgeAus> if your in compatibility mode you can use either IDE 1, and IDE2 or IDE1 and SATA
<Kubuntu|Slave> Bill gates is retarded
<ForgeAus> but not both together
<ForgeAus> I heard he has aspergers or something
<Kubuntu|Slave> well I had justsat I had to use ide to get an os & my sata as the secondary
<Kubuntu|Slave> catch the daily show this monday he interviewing bill gates, this be hilarious :P chan 67 cable
<ForgeAus> I'm in australia its probably different over here
<ForgeAus> besides there's no cable in this area :( (at least not proper cable)
<Kubuntu|Slave> that sucks, well it be recorded by sum1 u can probly d/l it :P
<ForgeAus> telstra say we don't need cable if we got ADSL but they don't seem to offer foxtel or phone via adsl
<ForgeAus> hehe I could.. if I really wanted
<Kubuntu|Slave> anyway why is it when I got NTFS the pc load my IDE but linuxx it tryes to load my sata first
<ForgeAus> grubroot?
<ForgeAus> if its set to the sata drive?
<ForgeAus> hd(x,x)
<Kubuntu|Slave> dunno cant install & access it yet :P im using linux live cd
<ForgeAus> same
<Kubuntu|Slave> doesnt mount the HD
<ForgeAus> its a pain rebooting each time
<ForgeAus> the HD is NTFS?
<Kubuntu|Slave> is now
<ForgeAus> wheres your linux distro?
<Kubuntu|Slave> was linux & ntfs split
<Kubuntu|Slave> I d/l it
<Kubuntu|Slave> the cd in the cdrom :P
<ForgeAus> so you don't have an ext3 or fat32 partition?
<Kubuntu|Slave> had
<ForgeAus> had but don't have
<Kubuntu|Slave> I did a ext3 first & ntfs
<ForgeAus> and your trying to use grub to do what?
<Kubuntu|Slave> still loaded sats first
<Kubuntu|Slave> tried it both ways doesnt goto ide first
<Kubuntu|Slave> load linux
<ForgeAus> your live cd can install it and do grub for you mostly
<Kubuntu|Slave> have NTFs on second partition to load XP for my dad & his games
<ForgeAus> you have to have space to partition for it tho
<Kubuntu|Slave> 40 gig hd
<ForgeAus> yeah but how much of it is used?
<Kubuntu|Slave> 18 gig each & rest for swap
<Kubuntu|Slave> noone
<ForgeAus> sure that sounds like a plan
<Kubuntu|Slave> stuff on sata
<larrywells> what version of KDE is on edgy?
<Kubuntu|Slave> im using 6.10 :P
<ForgeAus> so use the qtparted thats built into the liveCD when you install it and you should b fine
<ForgeAus> 6.10 is edgy what KDE is it tho?
<ForgeAus> 3.5.5?
<Kubuntu|Slave> says kde 6.10 :P
<ForgeAus> or 3.5.4 or something... but I'm just guessing
<ForgeAus> kde isn't up to 6.10
<ForgeAus> 3.5.6 or something just come out
<ForgeAus> read the topic
<larrywells> how can i check
<ForgeAus> um kde should have versioning info maybe you have to run an app and go to the about screen?
<Kubuntu|Slave> 3.5.5
<ForgeAus> 3.5.5 is what my LiveCD has
<ForgeAus> and its edgy
<Kubuntu|Slave> yeah mine crankey too :P
<ForgeAus> 3.5.6 is what my HDD install has if I can get to it!
<Kubuntu|Slave> j/k
<ForgeAus> lol at least its not dapper!
<Kubuntu|Slave> yeah
<Kubuntu|Slave> still how do I stop it from loading my sata first ??
<Jucato> larrywells: the default KDE version installed on Edgy is 3.5.5. you can check by going to any KDE app's Help menu and selecting "About KDE"
<larrywells> ok thanks
<bobleny> I used apt-get to install a program but it isnt in the kmenu. What should I do?
<Kubuntu|Slave> cus im sick of installing XP I gotta split as is :P
<Jucato> bobleny: that depends on what program you installed, and on what version of Kubuntu you are on
<bobleny> 6.10 I belive the program was called source highliter
<Jucato> bobleny: that depends if the 1) app is a command line app or 2) it's meant to have a K menu entry
<bobleny> UH.. I dont think it is cmmand line. It is an editor with syntax highlighting.
<bobleny> The programe was "source-highlight"
<Kubuntu|Slave> how can I tell?
<Kubuntu|Slave> where I find the grubroot? in root folder?
<bobleny> its at "/boot/"
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to play the "World Cup"board on Atlantik but only the places on the top and left side are visible.  Is it meant to be like this?
<Kubuntu|Slave> whats it called I got no grubroot
<larrywells> so 3.5.5 is the latest KDE?
<Kubuntu|Slave> vmlinuz 2.6
<Jucato> larrywells: no. 3.5.6 was just released
<Kubuntu|Slave> system.map.2.6
<larrywells> pretty straight forward in updating that?
<Kubuntu|Slave> abi.2.6 generic
<Kubuntu|Slave> config.2.6 so what one is it?
<Jucato> larrywells: http://kubuntu.org has instructions
<larrywells> ok thanks
<Jucato> bobleny: source-highlight is definitely a command line app
<bobleny> Really!?
<bobleny> How do I run it?
<Jucato> bobleny: http://www.gnu.org/software/src-highlite/
<Kubuntu|Slave> what file do I edit?? I dont got grubroot
<Kubuntu|Slave> I unhid files & lookin in /boot/
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: what are you trying to do again?
<Kubuntu|Slave> stop it from loading my sata first
<larrywells> where do i change the resolution?
<Kubuntu|Slave> want it to load my ide
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: in /etc/fstab?
<Jucato> larrywells: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
* Kubuntu|Slave stops listening to ForAus
<Kubuntu|Slave> :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> ForgeAus*
<Kubuntu|Slave> not it
<Jucato> you do not want to mount your sda partitions?
<Kubuntu|Slave> ext partition
<Kubuntu|Slave> I need to boot linux
<Kubuntu|Slave> I got a split partiiton
<Kubuntu|Slave> but when I oad linux it laods XP or my sata instead
<Kubuntu|Slave> pure ext3 HD loads sata
<Jucato> so you're not able to see the GRUB menu at all when you boot?
<Kubuntu|Slave> split HD it loads XP Even whne I load XP second
<Kubuntu|Slave> exactly
<Kubuntu|Slave> I have the linux partition active
<Jucato> did you check the settings in you BIOS?
<Kubuntu|Slave> not the ntfs
<Daskreech2> why doesn't openoffice.org check spelling?
<Kubuntu|Slave> that does no good if linux dont load
<distro-tester> hello all
* Jucato can't make sense of it all...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: did you check the settings? and if you have a dictionary installed?
<distro-tester> hey jucato hi how are u?
<Kubuntu|Slave> I got 2 HD's 1 sata 1 IDE
<Kubuntu|Slave> I split the IDE
* Jucato is trying to make sense of the world
<DaSkreech> what kind of Dictionary?
<Kubuntu|Slave> Linux & NTFS
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ispell or aspell?
<DaSkreech> Yeah have those
<Kubuntu|Slave> loaded IDE HD pure linux goes to sata drive
<Jucato> DaSkreech: did you check if OO.o has spell checking enabled?
<distro-tester> as skype has a lower version respect to xp one is there's a way to join the live chats as it dosen't have the live button?
<Kubuntu|Slave> loaded Split drive linux forst NTFS second loads NTFS
<DaSkreech> it says it does
<distro-tester> u speaking to me daskreech?
<DaSkreech> distro-tester: No Sorry for the mixup
<Kubuntu|Slave> WHERE do I change the boot to allow Linux to load first??
<distro-tester> i used skype linux but was not able to find the live botton neither to find where to join live chats any one knows how u do that on the linux version?
<Jucato> BIOS controls which hard drive (in the IDE) it boots into or tries to boot into
<Kubuntu|Slave> No itt doesnt
<Kubuntu|Slave> IDE is first
<Kubuntu|Slave> LInux conreols from there
<calilasseia> Are you using the GRUB boot loader?
<Kubuntu|Slave> loads IDe first from NTFS
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, can you check if the line "hidden" is enabled (or if it is "#hidden")
<Kubuntu|Slave> no im using ntfs :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> \yes Im loading grub
<Kubuntu|Slave> there is no grubroot in my root folder
<Kubuntu|Slave> there is NO GRUB
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: stop looking for grubroot
<Kubuntu|Slave> said that 4 times
<calilasseia> Right - well Jucato beat me to it, there's a file called /boot/grub/menu.lst you can edit - it's a plain ASCII text file
<Kubuntu|Slave> there is no /grub jsut root
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: /boot/grub /boot/grub /boot/grub
<Kubuntu|Slave> u dont knwo diudly u dont know didly
<Kubuntu|Slave> IM in /root
<Jucato> not /grub, not /root
<Kubuntu|Slave> there no grub
<Jucato> get out of /root
<distro-tester> jucato u able to help me on what i asked on skype how to join skypecasts as the linux version has no live botton?
<Jucato> go to /
<Kubuntu|Slave> jmynuhREAD first ghod
<Jucato> distro-tester: sorry, I'm not familiar with skype
<distro-tester> no how u doing btw?
<calilasseia> Go to your root directory, namely "/"
<calilasseia> Then go to /boot
<Jucato> Kubuntu|Slave: you are in /root right now? then "cd /boot/grub"
<calilasseia> Then in there, you should find the /grub directory - go to that ...
<ForgeAus> hmmm still error 17 :(
<calilasseia> One of those little things that are sent to confuse us - the root directory is "/", but there's also a /root directory in there as well :)
<phred_> I need some help installing a HP Laserjet 5L printer in Kubuntu...
<ForgeAus> lol calilasseia good point
<ForgeAus> it never occurred to me that way before
<ForgeAus> one is the root drive directory and the other is for the root user
<Jucato>  /root is the root user's home directory
<phred_> I get  "unable to load the requested driver"
<calilasseia> Kubuntu|Slave, once you've found the /grub directory, and you've found the file "menu.lst", it's a plaijn ASCII text file you can edit ...
<calilasseia> However, to edit it you need super user privileges ....
<ForgeAus> to edit any directory other than /home/<yourusernamehere> you need root priveliges
<ForgeAus> (or perhaps fakeroot?)
<ifti_> I have a .tar file, how do I install it?
<ForgeAus> not sure
<Jucato> ifti_: what are you trying to install?
<ForgeAus> ifti thats one thign about linux that isn't so clearcut to me
<Jucato> .tar.gz programs are usually source codes that you need to compile
<ForgeAus> a .tar is simply an archive its not exactly a package
<calilasseia> Best way of editing the menu.lst file is to go to your Kubuntu desktop menu, select "Run command", and when the box appears, type in the command "kdesu kate" ...
<Jucato> calilasseia: he's gone
<calilasseia> Oh poot ....
<ubuntu_> LISTEN u POPTARTS I HAVE /rro/
<ForgeAus> but yeah like Jucato said it often contains either an installer script inside the archive and/or it contains source code to compile
<calilasseia> Right, time for my own questions ....
<Jucato> !caps ubuntu_
<ubotu> caps: C* Audio Plugin Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 184 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ubuntu_> NO /ROOT/GRUB can you get past that & get a clue & help me
<phred_> Can I get some help on a printer install that isn't working?
<Phlosten> mm poptarts
<Jucato> ubuntu_: there is really no /ROOT/GRUB. because I said /boot/grub
<ForgeAus> (wether its .tar, .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz isn't really all that important since all are just various forms of archive, as long as you can extract the files from it then you should be able to install...)
<calilasseia> Oh dear ... ubuntu_, pause for a minute please ....
<ubuntu_> its /Boot/Grub MORON DONT GET SMART Cus u aint
<Jucato> ubuntu_: READ CAREFULLY. /boot/grub NOT /root/grub. "boot", not "root"
<ubuntu_> NBOOB NIGGER BITCH I TYPO'D STFU U BREAINLESS TWIT
<ForgeAus> also I think they're both case sensitive
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> Im in root folder
<ubuntu_> NO GRUB
<ubuntu_> that hard to figure out
* Phlosten waits
<ubuntu_> good for u
<ForgeAus> ubuntu your in your live CD boot directory aren't oyu?
<notech> geez, calm down
<ubuntu_> ur idiots anyways
<ubuntu_> bye morons
<Jucato> ubuntu_: that is why I said "get out of /root"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-206-94-2.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Jucato
<calilasseia> Ubuntu_, follow what I'm going to say step by step ....
<Phlosten> \o/
* ubuntu_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<notech> he deserved no help with his attitude
<ForgeAus> he's only got an ntfs partition I don't think he's made a kubuntu install yet!
<calilasseia> Oh well, suppose it was for the best ....
<Phlosten> oh well, cant help someone who doesnt want help
<calilasseia> Right, now my own questions ....
<ForgeAus> which is why theres no /grub under /boot because he's only using the LIVE CD
<phred_> Thank you for turning down the noise.
* Jucato sighs...
<phred_> Can I get some help on a printer install that isn't working?
<calilasseia> Question 1: I'm on Dapper .... how do I enable access to places other than my /home/username directory for my standard login user?
<ForgeAus> Jucato its ok I told him he can partition via the installer if he wants...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: good luck
<ForgeAus> lol, he has to acutally install kubuntu to use grub right?
<ForgeAus> me on the other hand I ahve this annoying error 17
<ForgeAus> my grub broke
<calilasseia> Only at the moment I need super user privileges to access my Windows partition from Kubuntu, and I'd like to be able to do so without needing to sudo every time ....
<DaSkreech> Jucato: If you need me holler
<Phlosten> ooh error 17 sucks
<ForgeAus> it was working
<ifti_> trying to install a program called wpa_buddy
<DaSkreech> I'm doing some work but I can take time out to stop the smoke alarms
<phred_> Calilasseia.. maybe with Groups?
<Jucato> !ntfs | calilasseia
<ubotu> calilasseia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> calilasseia: NTFS partitions need some special setup
<ForgeAus> I modified the partition table
<calilasseia> I don't have NTFS - I decided I could do without that hassle :)
<ForgeAus> and it messed up my grub
<keldon85> hi
<ifti_> i downloaded it, and it only comes in source code
<Jucato> calilasseia: Windows partition? FAT32?
<calilasseia> It's a bog standard FAT32 partition with win98 on it ....
<ForgeAus> I thought it would have been as easy as switching the references in menu.lst... but it doesn't seem to quite get that far
<ifti_> can't figure out how to install it
<keldon85> does anyone know of any decent simple to use irc clients shipped with typical linux distros that run in the console
<Jucato> calilasseia: that page would have instructions for FAT32 too
<Jucato> keldon85: irssi
<ForgeAus> keldon, depends on what you consider decnet...
<intelikey> Q: when using dash as sh why does  """ openvt -flc 5 -- su someone -s /bin/sh  """   not read in any of the config files ?    (/etc/profile /etc/*bashrc ~/.*) ???
<ForgeAus> theres a few console-based ones, irssi, ircii, among others...
<ForgeAus> even emacs has an irc-mode installable
<calilasseia> You see I can READ the partitions no problem, but I can't WRITE to them ... to do that I need to sudo each time ... either that ore doa kdesu konqueror ....
<ForgeAus> (generally its not shipped with the distro itself tho)
<keldon85> i need one that is shipped with the distro
<keldon85> because when the display goes and I am in console mode, an irc client would be useful
<Jucato> keldon85: irssi is installed by default
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely sure which distros come with which console irc client if any!
<Jucato> keldon85: I mean, default on *buntu. not sure with other distros
<keldon85> i just tried irssi, and it is not installed (am using the kubuntu 6.10 live cd)
<Jucato> keldon85: that's I live CD :)
<Jucato> I said it's installed (implying *real* installation) by default :)
<ForgeAus> jucato wheres it in?
<ForgeAus> I can't ifnd it
<Jucato> ForgeAus: /usr/bin ?
<ForgeAus> nope
<distro-tester> well this skype fact remains a mistery jucato
<intelikey> ForgeAus you typed in     irssi [enter] 
<distro-tester> any one uses skype for linux here?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: tell me you don't have a kde-core install?
<ForgeAus> I know my Kubuntu distro's been modified but irssi wasn't in there
<ForgeAus> nor was a find irssi successfull
<ForgeAus> kde-core? no
<ForgeAus> kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I didn't remove irssi
<Jucato> ForgeAus: how did you install Kubuntu? just the default installation?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> (I've added to it since)
<Jucato> hm... strange... that should be there by default
<ForgeAus> but nothing removed thats messed with kubuntu-desktop and certainly not irssi
<intelikey> ForgeAus ^  ?
<ForgeAus> are you sure?
<Jucato> seems like they removed it in Edgy... :(
<ForgeAus> I can't find it
<Jucato> at least in Dapper it was
<ForgeAus> I think they did
<ForgeAus> ahh yeah Dapper might have had it
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<ForgeAus> theres several you can install into it tho
<ForgeAus> from the repositories
<ForgeAus> problem is one on a default install? thats more difficult
<calilasseia> OK that web page someone linked to earlier is proving helpfful ... even though I'm looking forward to tedious editing of fstab to solve my problem LOL
<ForgeAus> so anyway how do I get past an error 17 I know I can mount the drive because I'm looking at it!
<ForgeAus> so theres no reason grub shouldn't be able to as well right?
<phred_> ifti_  are you still here?
<intelikey> "tedious editing of fstab"   heh     some people want their cake and to eat it too
<calilasseia> Next question - fsck - I understand that it's a good idea to run a fire system check on a Linux system periodically - but before I dive into this I'd like to make sure I'm doing sensible things :)
<DaSkreech> Hey Hobbsee
<distro-tester> > if any one knows how to join skypecasts whit skype for linux please tell us?
<DaSkreech> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<intelikey> ForgeAus linux can mount it.  can grub ?
<Jucato> distro-tester: not sure, but there might be a #skype channel too
<ForgeAus> intelikey exactly... doesn't seem to be able to
<ForgeAus> the live CD has no problems tho
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<Jucato> ForgeAus: check your menu.lst if the entries are pointing to the correct partitions
<distro-tester> ill try thanx jucato can u teach me later how to back up adept and rest jucato so i don't nead to reinstall every time kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> um Jucato I'm not quite sure its getting as far as menu.lst
<calilasseia> So what's the most sensible way of doing a fsck if you're new to this and don't want to break anything?
<DaSkreech> I'll try fix the non spelling check in OO.o later I guess
<ForgeAus> and I've done lots of menu.lst editing nothing seems to change it
<Jucato> ForgeAus: hm... can you even see the GRUB menu?
<ForgeAus> no
<Jucato> ah..
<ForgeAus> it says its loading it but I get the error17 before it actually shows up
<Jucato> so error 17 shows even before seeing the GRUB menu?
<ForgeAus> yes
<phred_> Can I get some help on a printer install that isn't working?
<intelikey> error 17 means that grub can't find it's home
<Flying_Eagle> hiey
<ForgeAus> loads stage 1.5 then loading menu then directly error 17 no actual memnu
<Jucato> ForgeAus: intelikey's most likely to be correct. you might have to reinstall grub using the Live CD
<ForgeAus> I did that
<ForgeAus> no dice
<ForgeAus> wen through the recovery after install steps
<calilasseia> ForgeAus, when you installed your distro, did you by any chance put the root directory and /boot on different partitions or physical discs ?
<distro-tester> New member
<distro-tester> *
<distro-tester> Group: Members
<distro-tester> Posts: 1
<distro-tester> Joined: Thu 18-January 07
<distro-tester> Member No.: 150,680
<ForgeAus> no calilasseia same partition
<distro-tester> 
<Jucato> !pastebin  | distro-tester
<distro-tester> You can 'join' a Skypecast by entering it's 'room' number as a phone number. Going to https://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/ongoing select the Skypecast you are interested in with a right click on the 'Join now' link and open the page in a new browser. The address of this new page, which you will see in the address box at the top contains a 17 digit number, that currently start with +9900111000. Enter this number as a phone number and y
<ubotu> distro-tester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<calilasseia> Hmm, strange ....
<distro-tester> this seems to work for us linux
<ForgeAus> it used to be /sdb3 but now its /sdb2
<intelikey> three things can cause that  1, grub installed impropperly point it'self to the wrong address.   2, bios not able to detect the disk/partition  propperly.   3, fs error.
<distro-tester> ok thanx
<Jucato> um... then you did change partitions
<calilasseia> Usually ForgeAus, the problem you're experiencing is something I'd associate with having "/" and "/boot" on different partitions ... otherwise see Intelikey's post above ....
<intelikey> ForgeAus and you just narrowed it down to cause #1  congrats  you get the blue banana
<distro-tester> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=72088
<TheHermit> hey to install the scaduler
<TheHermit> hiow*
<TheHermit> how*
<ForgeAus> so I just subtracted one from everything in menu.lst (assuming that'd fix it) but it didn't
<ForgeAus> so I reinstalled grub,... still no joy
<ForgeAus> ok back
<ForgeAus> I got booted
<ForgeAus> as I was saying it used to be /sdb3 but now its /sdb2
<ForgeAus> so I just subtracted one from everything in menu.lst (assuming that'd fix it) but it didn't
<ForgeAus> so I reinstalled grub,... still no joy
<ForgeAus> (well not everything, jus the 2's that referred to /sdb3)
<calilasseia> Whoa .... you installing on SCSI drives ForgeAus?
<ForgeAus> untelikey?
<ForgeAus> no calilasseia but similar
<ForgeAus> for some reason my sata drives are considered scsi
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what do you mean by "subracted one"?
<ForgeAus> everywhere it had a reference to hd(0,2) I made it (0,1)
<ForgeAus> which refers to sdb2 instead of sdb3 right?
<intelikey> ForgeAus cure = reinstall grub as if it were not installed.     i.e. clean out /boot/grub/  save your menu.lst for referance if needed later  and install it clean.
<ForgeAus> intelikey tried th at
<ForgeAus> same problem
<Jucato> hm..
<distro-tester> any one tryied to use skype for xp whit wine?
<calilasseia> You have SATA drives but your distro thinks they're SCSI ... ah ... now that's interesting ....
<DaSkreech> sata drives should come up a sda
<ForgeAus> distro, um that sounds a bit difficult
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech yeah it seems so
<intelikey> you did   rm /boot/grub/*   ForgeAus ?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> I didn't rm /boot/grub
<ForgeAus> I can try that
<intelikey> then don't tell me "<ForgeAus> intelikey tried th at"
<ForgeAus> it can't remove it
<calilasseia> Try sudo rm /boot/grub/*
<calilasseia> You need super user privileges to remove that directory branch ....
* intelikey now sees why it's soooo dificult
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed it
<ForgeAus> yeah I needed to use sudo
<calilasseia> Better still, try the command "sudo su" then from that point on you can do everything with super user privileges ... but be CAREFUL what you do in this mode!!!!!
<ForgeAus> okk reinstalling
<ForgeAus> yeah I know cali
<intelikey> calilasseia sudo -i
<ForgeAus> um intelikey
<TheHermit> hey my azurues cant make the sppedscaduale in it work and its telling me there is parser on my system so ani ideas
<calilasseia> Ah ... thanks Intelikey, must remember that :)
<ForgeAus> you told me to delete /boot/grub right/
<phred_> Can I get some help on a printer install that isn't working?
<TheHermit> no parser
<intelikey> the files in it ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> yeah all gone
<ForgeAus> now I don't even have a stage1
<intelikey> i didn't tell you to delete the dir
<ForgeAus> so it says fule not found whe I try to find it
<intelikey> right
<ForgeAus> grr file not found
<intelikey> sudo grub
<ForgeAus> thats the first step I'm supposed to use right?
<intelikey> sudo grub
<Jucato> did he just delete the contents of /boot/grub?
<calilasseia> You DID remember to type "rm /boot/grub/*" to delete the contents and NOT "rm /boot/grub" which deletes the directory as well???
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<ForgeAus> intelikey told me to!
<ForgeAus> so there is no stage1 anymore
<Jucato> yep... no more stage1...
<Jucato> you need a complete grub-install
<ForgeAus> so how can it find something that ins't there?
<intelikey> also told him to save menu.lst first.
<ForgeAus> I already had a saved menu.lst
<ForgeAus> still have
<ForgeAus> (in my user home directory)
<intelikey> sudo grub
<ForgeAus> not the liveCD one my actual user one
<ForgeAus> (forgeaus)
<phred_> <me> looks around
<ForgeAus> I did sudo grub
<ForgeAus> now what?
<ForgeAus> next step is find /boot/grub/stage1 right?
<ForgeAus> which I just deleted
<intelikey> find /boot/grub
<Jucato> intelikey: without stage1 and stage2, root (hdx,x) would be useless, afaik
<ForgeAus> um thats wierd
<ForgeAus> that says file not found too
<intelikey> Jucato he can just tell it root=
<ForgeAus> um whats going on?
<calilasseia> I suspect you may have deleted the actual directory as well ForgeAus ....
<Jucato> intelikey:  but he needs stage1 for setup (hdx) to work
<intelikey> ForgeAus how many hdd's do you have ?
<asrielle> root@asrielle:~# beryl-manager
<asrielle> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<asrielle> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ForgeAus> no caliessa not hte directory just the files under it
<asrielle> can someone tell me what causes that error plz?
<ForgeAus> 2 HDD's but many partitions on the second one
<calilasseia> OK ...
* phred_ looks around
<ForgeAus> (partition 2 ala sdb2 is the one where grub is)
<ForgeAus> the first hdd is one big NTFS partition
<intelikey> and this install is on  hd0 ?
<intelikey> ok
<calilasseia> Meanwhile, can someone tell me what are the most sensible fsck options for a newcomer to use
<ForgeAus> um thats a strange point intellikey
<intelikey> root (hd0.1)
<calilasseia> Only I don't want to do a fsck with options that could prove disastrous ....
<ForgeAus> it should be considered hd1 but grub refers to it as hd0 AFTER install
<asrielle> oops
<matt0507> which program should i get to be able to burn music cd from mp3 files? apparently mp3 is not supported by k3b :(
* Jucato thinks this might now work...
<asrielle> ok thx :p
<ForgeAus> (note: I tried it both ways)
<Jucato> matt0507: install libk3b2-mp3 and K3b will be able to
<ForgeAus> um I get no such partition
<ForgeAus> but 1,1 works
<intelikey> ForgeAus in the grub prompt. type   root (hd1,1)
<ForgeAus> yup did
<ForgeAus> that worked
<intelikey> type install
<intelikey> err is it   "setup "
<matt0507> ah ok, i got it :) ty.
<ForgeAus> filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<ForgeAus> yeah I was going to say
<calilasseia> I read in the manual something about serialising fsck so that it doens't hog CPU and memory usage ... I suspect it might be a good idea for other reasons too ... am I correct?
<ForgeAus> unrecognised device string I need the (1,1) after it right?)
<intelikey> well i don't/can't use grub so don't expect too much out of me.
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok intelikey your doing great sofar
<intelikey> ForgeAus no
<ForgeAus> um ok
<ForgeAus> what then?
<sampan> that's the second time edgy has locked up hard when i've gone to empty the trash (to delete files on an external) USB drive
<intelikey> ForgeAus you need the correct root=
<ForgeAus> um I figured that much
<ForgeAus> but doesn't setup do that?
* phred_ is leaving.. I need to come back when there are more ppl, maybe I can get some help then.
<intelikey> ForgeAus root (hd1,2)      and try setup
<TheHermit> Why beryl slowing down my system
<ForgeAus> same unrecognised device string
<calilasseia> OK I'll pop back later when this grub business has been sorted ... :)
<calilasseia> Bye ....
<ForgeAus> are you sure you don't need ()'s after setup?
<phred_> bye
<intelikey> ForgeAus i'm sure.
<ForgeAus> somethings going on then
<ForgeAus> this isn't good
<intelikey> ForgeAus but you are not so test it.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: which MBR do you want to install GRUB?
<ForgeAus> mbr? um I think both drives have it by now!
<Jucato> ForgeAus: which one does BIOS boot into?
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure which is which because in the bios they're the same string
* Jucato notes that it should be setup (hdx)
<ForgeAus> yeah I think jucato's right
<ForgeAus> hdx?
<intelikey> hd1
<ForgeAus> so setup (hd1)
<intelikey> hd0
<intelikey> actually
<Jucato> depends if you want to install it on hd1 or hd0
<intelikey> so it boots without a bios change
<Jucato> sda or sdb
<ForgeAus> ok error 15 File not found
<ForgeAus> same with hd0
<juano> ForgeAus: you need to reinstall grub?
<ForgeAus> isn't that what setup does?
<Jucato> not if you delete stage1
<juano> ForgeAus: are you dual booting with windows?
<ForgeAus> um ok how do I reinstall it?
<ForgeAus> yes juano
<Jucato> ForgeAus: where did you get that error 15?
<juano> ForgeAus: where is your windows partition? and linux root partition? how many HDDs ?
<ForgeAus> actually tribooting but to grub its just a dualboot ntldr and linux (and a few other linux mods)
<ForgeAus> 2 sata hdd's
<Jucato> ForgeAus: where did you get that error 15?
<ForgeAus> jucato when I said setup (hd0) (or hd1 same thing)
<juano> ForgeAus: so you got sda and sdb... are you booting from live cd now?
<ForgeAus> it said checking if /boot/grub/stang1 exists ... no
<Jucato> ForgeAus: because stage1 was deleted...
<ForgeAus> checking if /grub/stage1 exists... no
<Jucato> strage1 is *that* important
<ForgeAus> then said eroor 15
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> so where do I get a new one from can I copy it from the live cD?
<juano> ForgeAus: i was having this issue before yesterday, i fixed it mounting my root partition from live cd
<intelikey> juano answering for ForgeAus two hds linux on hd1,1
<ForgeAus> yes I got sda and sdb and booting from the live CD
<Jucato> not really familiar, but I think you can use the "grub-install" command
<juano> intelikey: thanks.. mm ok
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> grub install? from the grub prompt or outside it?
<juano> ForgeAus: outside
<Jucato> outside
<juano> ForgeAus: go into a terminal in live cd
<ForgeAus> yup that worked
<ForgeAus> but I need to give it parametersoptions
<ForgeAus> um thats a problem
<juano> ForgeAus: well, i fixed it doing sudo grub-install --root-directory=mymountedrootpartition /dev/hda  ---> in your case change /dev/hda for /dev/sda
<ForgeAus> I used sudo grub-install and it still said can't find /boot/grub
<juano> ForgeAus: you need to boot from a live cd, and get into gparted, then check to see what your root partition is
<intelikey> notech:  mymountedrootpartition  needs interpreted.
<ForgeAus> wait I need mnt/sdb2 not dev/sdb2?
<intelikey> note;
<juano> ForgeAus: is sdb2 your root partition?
<ForgeAus> thats what it mounted under
<ForgeAus> so it shold b
<ForgeAus> I am booting from a live CD
<juano> ForgeAus: ok, so first you need to do this in live cd
<intelikey> type   mount   and see
<juano> ForgeAus: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb2
<ForgeAus> ok says unionfs on /type unionfs (rw)
<keldon85> ok, this is becoming a nightmare
<juano> ForgeAus: then so sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2
<keldon85> it seems that there is a problem with the partition table
<ForgeAus> proc on /oric... sys on sys var run on /var/run varlock... procusb... yea yeha last one /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/sdb2 type ext3 (rw)
<keldon85> kubuntu cannot manage the partitions, and it seems that the other distros have troubles too
<ForgeAus> grr oric was meant to be proc, jsut at ypo
<ForgeAus> grr typo
<Jucato> keldon85: what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> it mounts as sdb2 and I can access it there
<ForgeAus> so that has to be right
<intelikey> ok it is /dev/sdb2   that settels that
<ForgeAus> I told you that!
<juano> ForgeAus: does it mount under /mnt/sdb2?
<ForgeAus> YES
<juano> ForgeAus: well then
<ForgeAus> I already ha it mounted before I even asked all this
<ForgeAus> thats the first thing I did
<intelikey> well i thought it setteled it....
<ForgeAus> how else could I get to my menu.lst?
<juano> ForgeAus: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sdb2 /dev/sdb
<intelikey> it doesn't seem to be setteled yet.
<ForgeAus> ooh that did something
<keldon85> When I attempt to 'manually edit partition table' it says that 'the advanced partitioner (qtparted) crashed
* Jucato wonders if --root-directory should be /mnt/sdb2/boot ....
<juano> ForgeAus: reboot and try now
<intelikey> Jucato no.
<Jucato> ok :)
<juano> Jucato: nope, the root partition is under /mnt/sdb2
<ForgeAus> ok so I got (fd0) /dev/fd0
<ForgeAus> (hd0) /dev/sda
<ForgeAus> and (hd1) /dev/sdb
<juano> ForgeAus: ok, reboot now, and if it doesnt work, i now what it is
<surgy> can anyone tell me why im getting "input device failure" http://www.pastebin.ca/329904   ??
<keldon85> so not only can I not install linux, but I cannot fix it either
<ForgeAus> that sounds good
<Jucato> juano: ah ok.. I was looking at man grub-install, and it mentioned Directory, not partition... but ok :)
<ForgeAus> reboot? ok see you from the live CD on the other side :)
<ForgeAus> (if not it works and I see you from in my kubuntu)
<intelikey> Jucato yes    fud
<intelikey> as they say.
<juano> Jucato: i had the same problem before yesterday, remember genii helped me
<keldon85> i just don't know where to go from here
<Jucato> oh yeah
<intelikey> i think i might perfer the phrase   mud
<intelikey> Q: when using dash as sh why does  """ openvt -flc 5 -- su someone -s /bin/sh  """   not read in any of the config files ?    (/etc/profile /etc/*bashrc ~/.*) ???
<intelikey> anyone ?
<keldon85> i think my only option is to try to fix the boot records in windows; and then try another distro like suse 10.2
<intelikey> this is taking too long.  i don't think it worked...
<Jucato> :(
<intelikey> or it did and he's streightening out menu.lst      or crookeding it up ?
<juano> intelikey: theres a chance he needs to get menu.lst straitened yes
<juano> intelikey: sometimes wrong partition number by default
<darthdual> Does anyone here know how to return the IP address of an IRC user.
<intelikey> /whois user
<Jucato>  /whois intelikey
<darthdual> tried it , but it gives a domain name instead.
<intelikey> don't confuse them
<matt0507> is there a more reliable burning program other to k3b it kept giving me errors and wasting my cd.. (maybe i not doing something correctly ><)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: how did it go?
<juano> ForgeAus: how did it go?
<juano> Jucato: lol
<Jucato> hehe :)
<intelikey> darthdual so take the dn to a dns server and decript it
<Jucato> matt0507: what are you trying to do and what errors does it give you? try a rewritable CD next time for testint
<ForgeAus> not good
<ForgeAus> sorry had a phone call
<ForgeAus> anyway back now
<ForgeAus> um I got a grub prompt
<juano> ForgeAus: ldo this now
<Jucato> ForgeAus: error messages?
<ForgeAus> no error
<intelikey> darthdual i.e. install whois and whois that.domain/name.com
<ForgeAus> just a grub prompt
<juano> ForgeAus: mount your root partition now
<ForgeAus> no menu
<ForgeAus> I'm getting used to doing this one
<juano> ForgeAus: u didnt get to menu?
<juano> ForgeAus: are you booting from sda?
<ForgeAus> no menu just a grub prompt
<ForgeAus> I don't think so
<juano> ForgeAus: check n BIOS to see if your booting from sda
<ForgeAus> ok if so just switch them over?
<Jucato> he got to a grub prompt... that's a bit of progress now, right?
<ForgeAus> I'm not exactly sure with the bios they both show up the same
<ForgeAus> yep Jucato I'm happy
<Jucato> ForgeAus: can you check if you have /boot/grub/stage1 now?
<ForgeAus> I could if I knew it type in the boot string
<juano> ForgeAus: mm well try identifing by size or something, you need to be sure your booting from the right HDD
<ForgeAus> root=all that thing that points to linuxkernel...
<ForgeAus> then boot
<ForgeAus> but I can't remember it offhand
<ForgeAus> I'd rather the menu do that for me
<intelikey> Jucato he said it gave a grub prompt but no menu.  so the stages are fine.
<ForgeAus> juano they're EXACTLY the same HDD
<ForgeAus> both segate 160's
<ForgeAus> sata drives
<Jucato> ok...
<Balsamic_Chicken> can
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys? I have a question
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyone see this?
<juano> ForgeAus: lol, well then try booting from the other one
<juano> ForgeAus: the one you didnt boot with
<illriginal> Kafein doesn't play .mpeg files.. how would i go about gettin it to play .mpeg?
<ForgeAus> ok mounted
<juano> ForgeAus: on what partition is your linux?
<ForgeAus> juano I assume if I select the bottom one its the one it isn't at currently
<illriginal> i get sound but no video.
<ForgeAus> (I tried it both ways)
<darthdual> You gotta install libdvd illriginal
<ForgeAus> linux partition should be on second drive
<illriginal> ok gonna check ark
<ForgeAus> (being sdb2 it suggests its already as second drive)
<darthdual> some other stuff too probably
<intelikey> ForgeAus why don't you pastbin your "saved" copy of menu.lst  and let us fix it for you.
<ForgeAus> (wouldn't it be sda2 otherwise)
<juano> ForgeAus: ahh sdb2 ok
<ForgeAus> intelikey assuming i GOT a menu.lst
<ForgeAus> just about to check
<beg1689> wassup yo
<juano> ForgeAus: well its (hd1,1) then
<darthdual> illriginal try ogle, it plays dvds well
<intelikey> ForgeAus re-read my post
<ForgeAus> thats the problem
<ForgeAus> no menu.lst
<darthdual> also mplayer
<ForgeAus> but I can fix from here right
<ForgeAus> jsut copy my old one?
<illriginal> libdvdread3 is installed.
<juano> ForgeAus: edit your /mnt/sdb2/boot/grub/menu.lst and change your linux roots for (hd1,1) if they are not
<intelikey> "saved" copy of menu.lst    the one you said you already had.
<beg1689> hey guys... anyone here know anything about tha cpu frequency controller that comes default with kubuntu?
<illriginal> it's not a dvd.. just .mpeg format.
<ForgeAus> (juano the windows root should be 0,0 right?)
<ForgeAus> (rest should 1,1 tho)
<juano> ForgeAus: yes, dont touch that one
<juano> ForgeAus: exactly
<darthdual> oh, not sure about that but try mplayer.org, it's the best
<darthdual> plays everything
<intelikey> ok too many cooks in the kitchen again
<darthdual> mplayerhq.org
<asrielle> heya, I got kubuntu and I have kaffeine...I've been told it'd be possible to watch tv from my tv tuner with kaffeine, how do I do that?
<asrielle> I have an AIW Radeon 9800 pro
<juano> ForgeAus: are they on 1,1?
<ForgeAus> how you do yrename a file on the comand prompt?
<ForgeAus> I called it menu.old
<ForgeAus> need to rename the extension
<ForgeAus> to, lst of course
<Balsamic_Chicken> jlk
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sudo mv <oldname> <newname>
<intelikey> mv file newname
<ForgeAus> grrr stupid sudo I keep forgetting
<juano> ForgeAus: lol
<ForgeAus> even through you typed it right infront of me!
<ForgeAus> ok now I #'d out the bootsplash that doesn't exist anymore
<asrielle> well I do sudo -i
<asrielle> its easier :p
<beg1689> hello? is there any thing i can do to adjust my cpu frequency settigns?
<darthdual> in the bios maybe.
<ForgeAus> now with all the 1,1's it should be right right?
<beg1689> i mean cpu frequency stepping
<juano> ForgeAus: i suppose so yes
<darthdual> ???????????
<ForgeAus> if this works I'll pastebin it for you guys if not I'll reboot and pastebin it again!
<beg1689> i have a laptop and its always >2GHz
<ForgeAus> (erm well not again  but you get it)
<juano> ForgeAus: yea
<beg1689> more than i need for simple tasks
<intelikey> ForgeAus wait
<ForgeAus> what?
<ForgeAus> I just put them all back in
<darthdual> Where is there a good reference on what can be done with IRC
<ForgeAus> and the /sdb3 is already switched to /sdb2
<intelikey> ForgeAus grep root /mnt/sdb2/boot/menu.lst | grep sdb
<intelikey> if that returns anything you may still have problems
<ForgeAus> you made a mistake
<ForgeAus> '
<ForgeAus> you forgot the grub
<intelikey> yeah add it
<ForgeAus> erm /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<ForgeAus> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sdb2 ro quiet splash
<ForgeAus> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sdb2 ro single
<juano> ForgeAus: grep root /mnt/sdb2/boot/grub/menu.lst | grep sdb
<juano> ForgeAus: yes good
<ForgeAus> that should work now right?
<intelikey> ok looks right.
<juano> ForgeAus: give it a shot
<ForgeAus> wait 2.6.17 is right?
<ForgeAus> I reinstalled grub remember
<ForgeAus> is 2.6.17 not changed?
<intelikey> ls /mnt/sdb2/boot
<intelikey> you tell us.
<juano> ForgeAus: yea its just fine
<ForgeAus> nope its the same
<juano> ForgeAus: i got the same
<ForgeAus> so thats fine
<ForgeAus> ok I'll resset now! crossing fingers it SHOULD work!
<juano> ForgeAus: yep.. hope so
<beg1689> good luck
<ForgeAus> but then thats what I thought the first few times I did this!
<intelikey> yep
<beg1689> so... does anyone know what is controlling the cpu frequency by default in kubuntu?
<juano> intelikey: im thinking he might wanna check his fstab too
<beg1689> or how i can find out
<juano> intelikey: sometimes it gets corrupted
<intelikey> juano if and when he gets grub streightened out he'll know if that's right or not.
<juano> intelikey: yep :)
<intelikey> juano i've never seen on "sometimes it gets corrupted" but i've broke a few...
<intelikey> on/one
<juano> intelikey: hehe, yea well i had some UUID entries that i changed when i had this issue
<juano> intelikey: then seemed fine
<intelikey> juano ah yes.  i never have used UUID krap in fstab   that might be why i never saw on "get corrupted"
<intelikey> why can i not type one tonight?
<DaSkreech> beg1689: The volatage?
<intelikey> on two three   three two on
<beg1689> voltage/frequency, whatever
<beg1689> its overkill right now, when im using my laptop on the go
<juano> intelikey: lol, "e" getting raped
<intelikey> seems to be mental rather than physical...
<beg1689> what controls the stepping? im trying too  look around for some info and it looks like there are ways for software to control it
<beg1689> is there a way to do it already or do i have to find a program to do it
<juano> hey eisenbergs_
<DaSkreech> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> What's that power management thing?
<beg1689> i tihnk the default is called guidance-power-manager
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech>  what processor do you have?
<beg1689> but it seems to me that it only monitors the CPU rather than actually doing anything
<beg1689> basically i want it to be able to step down as low as 20 or 30%
<ForgeAus> YAY!
<beg1689> right now it doesnt go any lower than about 75%
<ForgeAus> it worked
<ForgeAus> well it went through a big file-system scan
<juano> ForgeAus: great :-)
<ForgeAus> and because I installed unbunt-desktop it switched me to Gnome
<ForgeAus> but it's all good! and working
<ForgeAus> there was one minor hitch
<ForgeAus> the 1,1 was wrong
<ForgeAus> it is 0,1 but my HDD's have a habit of doing that for some reason
<ForgeAus> the menu.lst always seems to be the opposite one
<ForgeAus> but using e at the boot menu was easy enough to modify that minor issue
<ForgeAus> I can now change my menu.lst to reflect that
<ForgeAus> I do have to change my default back to kde tho how do I do that?
<beg1689> log out
<ForgeAus> I like having ubuntu but I want kde to be the one that takes preference
<beg1689> there should be a little session menu just find the option that says KDE
<intelikey> select the wm you want and set it default
<beg1689> and then set it to default
<ForgeAus> set it to default?
<ForgeAus> I can select them but how you SET it as default
<juano> ForgeAus: yea
<intelikey> yep
<juano> ForgeAus: it will ask for that
<juano> ForgeAus: when you go in
<ForgeAus> it dosn't
<ForgeAus> it just goes in
<ForgeAus> doesn't ask me
<juano> ForgeAus: might be default then
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> ubuntu IS my default now
<beg1689> how come all the KDE packages arent installed?
<ForgeAus> kde is installed I can use it
<ForgeAus> but it doesn't ask me to switch it to default
<ForgeAus> default is ubuntu
<juano> beg1689: you need to install both kubuntu-desktop and kde from repos
<beg1689> sorry im changing the subject
<juano> beg1689: install kde to get all the kde packages
<ForgeAus> I HAVE kubuntu-desktop installed
<beg1689> well im using kde, im just saying if i install the actual packages for KDE will it create copies or will it just know that its installed already?
<ForgeAus> oh sorry beg you guys talking to beg too
<juano> beg1689: i installed both, no it doesnt create copies
* intelikey doesn't know how you can tell what wm you use anyway.   i set up this one box and this one account that uses gnome-session and kicker with the artwork and icons that make it look like xfce .....
<beg1689> i use kwin
<sfaef> why do i keep on getting input/output error when i try to use k3b to burn music cd?
<ForgeAus> lol intelikey xfce does look very gnomish
<juano> ForgeAus: glad it worked man, im out now cya!
<ForgeAus> the way you can generally tell gnome is
<ForgeAus> by the applications/places/system menu
<ForgeAus> (and the icon)
<beg1689> yea
<beg1689> or lack of menu options
<intelikey> so other than the kmenu and the fact that nautilus is the desktop  it seems to all be xfce
<ForgeAus> xfce4 usually has a smaller bar down the bottom
<beg1689> so what wm are you using?
<ForgeAus> uh intelikey thunar not nautilus
<ForgeAus> XFCE uses thunar
<ForgeAus> and its smaller/more efficient than gnome but less options
<ForgeAus> XFCE4 is "lighter weight"
<intelikey> ForgeAus that's the reason i used kicker... made it bottom center and 50% the size
<ForgeAus> gnome is "heavier"...
<beg1689> what about kde4?
<intelikey> <ForgeAus> XFCE4 is "lighter weight" <<<<  lighter than what ?
<ForgeAus> intelikey Gnome
<beg1689> cant wait.. i love kde
<ForgeAus> thats just what I'm told I don't know for sure
<intelikey> ok i wont argue that.
<ForgeAus> they seem about the same to me
<ForgeAus> just alternates of the same thing like KDE is
<ForgeAus> I jsut give preference to kde
<intelikey> kde and gnome can be trimmed to about what xfce is by default...   but nothing is light like twm
<beg1689> if powernowd was enabled i would see it running, right?
<ForgeAus> intelikey of course
<beg1689> ubuntu says it is running by default, but i guess thats not  true for kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> but twm is very small and doesn't have lots of functions that kde has
<mikejanssen> imma gnome fan...kde is too windows-ish by default
<mikejanssen> heh
<ForgeAus> I don't think I'd know how to even use twm
<ForgeAus> actually for my money one I like is amiwm!!!
<ForgeAus> sure its a port of amiga's workbench
<beg1689> i wish compiz or beryl were more stable
<ForgeAus> sure its not very configurable (or at least not that I noticed - but it doesn't really need to b
<beg1689> i dont care about all the eye candy, what i really like is being able to scale windows to switch between them
<ForgeAus> but its small and works nicely
<ForgeAus> beg amiwm is a viable option then!
<beg1689> really?
<bootleg> wow..
<ForgeAus> serious
<ForgeAus> but its not in the ubuntu repositories
<ForgeAus> you need to get it from debian or somewhere else
<ForgeAus> if you want that... but you'll probably find kde or gnome is more useful to you eventually
<jahhan> I recently updated all of the upgradeable packages on my edgy system. Riht after I did that, I can no longer print. In fact when I try to print or go to the print system, the gui locks up. When I check top, I see that cupsys is pegged out at 99% CPU. I can make cupsys stop manually, but then obviously I cannot print. any suggestions?
<ForgeAus> unless something better comes along
<intelikey> more useful ???
<ForgeAus> yeah
<beg1689> i would like to change alot about my desktop... never have the time
<beg1689> my wallpaper is still the default kubuntu
<ForgeAus> well apart from the eyecandy there's lots of apps built specifically for those desktops
<ForgeAus> ie making them more useful
<premier> hello?
<intelikey> beg1689 hehhe.  i never let a desktop be anything besides basic black for more than 5minutes  or the whole de gets ditched   lol
<premier> my computer is not recognizing my wireless usb mouse.  Usually, I just plug it in and its good to go, but now its not working
<beg1689> i think ill change it right now
<beg1689> hmmm what to do
<intelikey> is it kde ?      kde = right click everything.
<beg1689> its not that important since its usually covered... thats another thing i like about the scale windows thing
<beg1689> it actually gives you a chance to see parts of your backround
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah kde = lotsa right clicks
<ForgeAus> but also lotsa leftclicks
<beg1689> i saw my friends macbook the other day
<ForgeAus> (I think its the windows-like style that involves right clicks)
<beg1689> how do they function with no right mouse button?
<ForgeAus> its creeping into gnome too ...
<ForgeAus> beg, try MacOSX! rofl
<asrielle_> how do I get beryl-manager to start at the start of my kde session?
* intelikey doesn't normally use those pointy clicky thingy's ansyaw
<intelikey> anyway
<beg1689> ~/.kde/Autorun
<ForgeAus> KDE has a nice Aqua-izer decorator/theme called baghira
<intelikey> lisdexic
<beg1689>  Autostart* sorry
<ForgeAus> that + kooldock and you got a MacOSX-alike desktop!
<beg1689> just stick a link in there, or a script if you have other options
<asrielle_> thx
<jahhan> premier: I guess you've already tried changing the batteries?
<Eruantalon> tonyy_on_kde:
<beg1689> actually i had the same problem
<beg1689> unplugging and resyncing the mosue did nothing, ful restart did the trick
<intelikey> so no body knows why sh doesn't read-in *profile ?
<beg1689> the mac theme is ugly
<jahhan> I always feel stupid when I restart, unless I just installed a new kernel.
<beg1689> but i think i would take mac over windows some day
<beg1689> the only thing i noticed that really bugged me (being a neat freak) is the directories
<beg1689> there were some of the standards ones like /opt /lib and such
<beg1689> and then a bunch of Windows-like directories
<beg1689> made it really messy
<intelikey> you know i have yet to ever use /opt for anything
<beg1689> same here
<beg1689> just saying
<gop> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<beg1689> there were like 6 of the usual unix directories, and then a bunch of captilized, multiword directories
<DaSkreech> !Frostwire
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DaSkreech> I win
<beg1689> they didnt mix well,
<intelikey> <intelikey> !frostwire
<intelikey> <DaSkreech> !Frostwire
<intelikey> did you ?
<beg1689> haha
<DaSkreech> I won on my screen :)
<intelikey> fair enough
<DaSkreech> So my logs can be used as proof :)
<intelikey> and mine to contest them
<DaSkreech> Let the sed competition begin :)
<DaSkreech> Oh right
<DaSkreech>  You don't use GUI :-P
<DaSkreech> What do you do when someone sends you a .doc or a .pdf or a screenshot?
<intelikey> but i do use "sed"  (:
<intelikey> DaSkreech trash it most of the time   lol
<DaSkreech> Well yeah I don't even know if there is a GUI sed
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Suppose they give you one in here?
<DaSkreech> temporary startx?
<intelikey> that's what i was talking about.
<DaSkreech> No one has ever sent you a pdf for work?
<intelikey> but a .gif .png and the like i can just look at.   dont' need a gui for graphics
<intelikey> pdf for work... no.   .tiff  but not pdf
<ForgeAus> brb going back to kubuntu
<intelikey> where was you now ?
<ForgeAus> well in the ubuntu-ized kubuntu
<jahhan> I recently updated all of the upgradeable packages on my edgy system. Riht after I did that, I can no longer print. In fact when I try to print or go to the print system, the gui locks up. When I check top, I see that cupsys is pegged out at 99% CPU. I can make cupsys stop manually, but then obviously I cannot print. any suggestions?
<d0uglas> hi.. is it possible to do a net install kinda thing (a la debian's business card iso installer) over wifi?
<DaSkreech> !net install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d0uglas> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> d0uglas: In theory I've heard it can be done. I would imagine if Debian can do it so can Ubuntu but I've never actually seen it done
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Don't expect OO.o help from you though :)
<intelikey> no
<DaSkreech> Would be nice to have a cli odt viewer
<intelikey> odt ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> it is a standard so it's easily pareable
<DaSkreech> parseable and it's XMl so you could have stylesheets for terminal viewing
<DaSkreech> Hi hybrid
<hybrid> hola
<intelikey> xml ?
* intelikey goes looking for an example xml in his box...
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> intelikey: locate taking a while?
<polygon89> Hello, I am trying the kubuntu live cd. I am trying to connect to my wireless network, but it keeps saying that the connection failed. I am entering all of my information correct, and it sees the correct network but it still does not want to connect. Any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darthdual> Make sure you set the default adapter correctly in the network settings.
<darthdual> If you have more than on ethernet card
<polygon89> the thing is, that i have ubuntu installed on the same computer
<polygon89> And my wireless works fine and setup was flawless, but for some reason on kubuntu it wont connect
<polygon89> so its set up right and it "should" have drivers and everything for it
<intelikey> DaSkreech perscuse me ?
<darthdual> sorry never usede kubuntu............
<DaSkreech> * intelikey goes looking for an example xml in his box...
<intelikey> oh i was busy in another channel too
<polygon89> well, this has been a problem with basically every single kde based distro ive ever used
<DaSkreech> have you tried teh wifi assitant?
<polygon89> i was using the network settings thing, then i tried the wifi assistant
<polygon89> they both dont work (wifi assistant says the connection failed)
<intelikey> DaSkreech i thought elinks "might" be able to handle .xml  but no.
<darthdual> Does anyone know how much bandwith is required to view a streaming movie full screen nicely.
<darthdual> In Mpeg format for example
<darthdual> Anyone.....
<polygon89> what do you have?
<polygon89> internet wise
<polygon89> *speed
<darthdual> 1.5 Mbps
<raize> hello, i'm looking for a bit of help setting up skype after checking a few forums and trying the suggested .deb installation methods
<raize> it seems to have installed fine, but if i try opening it, it starts loading (bouncy icon and all) then the icon disappears, and .. nothing.
<polygon89> i have a faster internet connection then you, and even on small streaming movies it still stops occassionally
<polygon89> to rebuffer
<darthdual> Like for example, I vnc into my linux, and use xawtv on the host, and it jitters.  That is direct ethernet.
<polygon89> so... i guess it depends on a lot of things. why dont you just try it?
<polygon89> oh
<intelikey> DaSkreech   nxml-mode - Emacs mode for editing XML documents using RELAX NG schemas
<polygon89> im not sure why that would do it, sorry =/
<darthdual> But then on windows, watching a movie on a wirelessG network works pretty well, I don't understand that.
<polygon89> might be something wrong with your vnc/host setup
<polygon89> or something is slowing it down
<darthdual> might just be Xawtv program, it's not really made for streaming network
<polygon89> that would do it
<intelikey> DaSkreech also avalable   tdtd - Emacs major mode for editing SGML and XML DTDs
<darthdual> The reason I ask, is that I'm gonna try VNC over the internet, but I'm thinking it wouldn't even be worth the effort
<DaSkreech> Well Duh Emacs :)
<darthdual> too jittery probably
<polygon89> ive seen people do it
<DaSkreech> Bye Mez
<polygon89> so
<polygon89> maybe they have a specific setu[
<darthdual> really, how is it.
<polygon89> well it was vnc on windows
<polygon89> but it worked fine
<polygon89> i could only view what he was doing
<polygon89> but it didnt seem to slow
<darthdual> how fast was the connection
<polygon89> too*
<polygon89> im not sure what his was but mine is like 9000kbit down / 90kbit up
<darthdual> Was it full screen.
<polygon89> size of the browser window
<polygon89> so pretty close
<darthdual> ok, well I guess I'll try it then.
<polygon89> just search around, see what works for other people
<polygon89> and anyway, does no one know why kde refuses to let me connect to the internet while ubuntu does just fine on the same computer?
<crazy_bus> I wan't to install Jahshaka, but the latest .deb on thieir site is for dapper.  Is it alright to use on eddy? http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_mamblog/Itemid,55/task,show/action,view/id,112/
<crazy_bus> *edgy
<Thehound666> Hello I need a bug workaround
<darthdual> have you tried setting the wireless network manually?
<Thehound666> when I try administrator mode in Edgy on 2 computers, it goes to blank red border in login manager
<darthdual> like iwconfig eth? ........
<soulrider> hello
<Thehound666> never asks for password
<soulrider> does anyone know where hte kubuntu CD torrents are at? =/
<Thehound666> is there any alternate way to change my password?
<tferrero> hi guys, got a link on the arts server problem with sound?
<Thehound666> I need a strong password for openssh server
<tferrero> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Thehound666> hope there's a way to do this besides system settings. Administrator mode only fails on login manager
<Morrie20> who woul dlike to help me kill my arts server problem
<intelikey> hehhe start kde and it runs this command  http://pastebin.ca/raw/329964
<Thehound666> seems noone taking my administrator mode bug workaround, Seems afternoon is better here
<Thehound666> so might come back then
<Thehound666> I'll stick around though
<intelikey> Thehound666 some people sleep sometimes
<Thehound666> is this a known bug though?
<Thehound666> goes to a blank screen with red border
<Jucato> Morrie20: change to sox. :)
<Jucato> Morrie20: install sox from universe, then in System Settings, System Notifications,click on Player Settings
<Jucato> Morrie20: choose Use an external player, and point it to /usr/bin/play
<Thehound666> wait was that one for me?
<Thehound666> oh no
<Thehound666> oops
<DaSkreech> soulrider: try cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Thehound666> well better block port 22
<Thehound666> this is a huge security concern
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Want to help me sort out spellcheck on OO.o?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I don't have that big thingamajig installed
<DaSkreech> Koffice?
<Morrie20> thanks jucato
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Sorely thinking of jumping to it
<DaSkreech> I hear it doesn't have full ODT compatibilty?
<Thehound666> ok port 22 blocked
<Thehound666> take your time now
<Jucato> DaSkreech: neither office suite is perfect, even in ODT
<Jucato> ODF
* Jucato prays DaSkreech won't get him started on an ODT rant...
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> Oh sure rant
<DaSkreech> just PM me to not disillusion the crowd :)
<Jucato> bah, not the place nor the time :)
* Jucato is trying hard to get basket to compile...
<DaSkreech> dev?
<Thehound666> maybe if I login as root?
<Thehound666> I can bypass the bug
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I can't use a .deb because the packages are dependent on arts
<DaSkreech> I take it Koffice spellcheck works?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: of course :)
<Thehound666> found my own solution I think. So how do I unlock root. I haven't done that since trying breezy
* Jucato needs to go...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Night
<Jucato> DaSkreech: not to bed...
* Jucato is going to get a haircut and a shave...
<Thehound666> mourning here
<Jucato> almost 2:00 PM here :P
<Thehound666> can I bypass administrator mode by logging in as root?
<DaSkreech> I'm sure there is a joke in there somewhere :)
<Jucato> Thehound666: no
<DaSkreech> isn't it shave and a haircut?
<Jucato> Thehound666: just launch the app with kdesu
<Thehound666> any other ways to change my user account password?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I wouldn't know :)
<Thehound666> seems admin mode does not work for login manager
<DaSkreech> Wikipedia shave and a haircut
<Morrie20> hey jucato
<Thehound666> kdesu?
<Morrie20> is sox in adept?
* DaSkreech mumbles about something else for katapult to do
<Morrie20> i enabled universal
<Jucato> Thehound666: um.. "passwd" command
<Morrie20> and it's not showing up
<DaSkreech> actually thats more like a applet or a dashboard widget
<Jucato> Morrie20: "universe" and yes, it's in Adept. if you're on Edgy, you shouldn't need to enable universe
<Morrie20> im on edgy and had to last time
<Morrie20> when we successfully got it working :D
* DaSkreech wakes off mumbling about thermo nuclear powered KDE4 desktops with Mutant abilties taking over the Matrix and hence the world
<Thehound666> seems to work, thanks
<Jucato> DaSkreech: stop goofing off! go and implement Theory's (wacky?) proposal :P
<Thehound666> but why does admin mode hang on that 1 thing
<Thehound666> it's otherwise fine
<Jucato> Thehound666: sometimes it does that... I don't know why. usually next login (not necessarily reboot) it works
<Jucato> (or kill the lurking kdesu process in Ctrl+Esc)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'd do it but two things 1) I need to find out about that menu discoverabilty and 2) it'd be included by default which sucketh
<Morrie20> n/m just had to fetch updates
<Thehound666> what would be really sweet is if openSSH could be limited to IPs
<Thehound666> then I wouldn't worry so bad
<Jucato> DaSkreech: #2 would be the hardest, afaik... probably a 3rd-party catalog at best
<Thehound666> my Windows remote desktop is restricted access to my IPs and my IPs alone
<Thehound666> guess openssh wouldn't be open then, they'd have to rename it :P
<Thehound666> jk lol
<Thehound666> I know it means OpenBSD
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I should wiki it huh?
<crimsun> Thehound666: it can be via a number of mechanisms.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: don't really know :)
<Thehound666> hardware but X here
<Thehound666> Windows box
<Thehound666> X here
<Thehound666> :P
<Thehound666> iptables but I'd need incoming open for rtorrent
<Thehound666> on other apps
<Thehound666> ok those are all I know :P
<Thehound666> you know any more?
<Morrie20> Jucato: after entering /usr/bin/play isnt there 1 more step?
<Jucato> Morrie20: in System Settings, looks for "Sound System" and uncheck/disable the "Enable the sound system". that will disable the use of arts
<Morrie20> ty!
<Morrie20> I'm going to cut/paste this
<Morrie20> and maybe do a graphical how to
* Jucato really needs to go now...
<Morrie20> just to make your life easy
<Jucato> heh
<Morrie20> would that be easy?
<Thehound666> lol I need to copy paste these guys all the time. I learn new commands faster than I can remember them
<Thehound666> lol
<Jucato> unfortunately, what I gave were not commands :)
<intelikey> no they were orders
<intelikey> (:
<Thehound666> yeah but GUI stuff for me can always be figured out
<Thehound666> commands I'm duh
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't have System Settings here so I can't really say where to go exactly
<Thehound666> system settings is directly under the K
<intelikey> bah figures... >>> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/screen.desktop
<Thehound666> and then sound has its own area
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/kgrantpty not installed setuid root
<Jucato> Thehound666: I have a very... different Kubuntu system
<Morrie20> lol
<Morrie20> i guess I was the guy with the wound problems
<Morrie20> that continued
<Thehound666> compiled yourself probably
<Morrie20> no worries
<Morrie20> I'll just keep the error dialog open
<Thehound666> since you seem one of the technical ones
<Morrie20> and try to solve later
<Jucato> good guess
<Jucato> Morrie20: what happened?
* intelikey compiled himself one time.... but it got him in trubble....
<Morrie20> I still get the same error
<Thehound666> I'd like to recompile the Kubuntu kernal with 1 change
<Thehound666> not sure how hard it is
* trappist compiled himself one time, then got over gentoo in a hurry
<Thehound666> want a 100 Hz interrupt rate
<Thehound666> instead of 1000
<intelikey> Thehound666 do you compile yourself ?
<Thehound666> on 1 setup
<Thehound666> not yet
<Thehound666> someone said kernal is a snap
<trappist> Thehound666: 2 e's in kernel
* intelikey wonders why no one gets that pun.... ?
<trappist> Thehound666: step one, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dhq> is there any software to get dolby digital sound
<Morrie20> maybe if i reboot sound will work
<Morrie20> it's not a big deal
<Morrie20> id prefer to get samba working now
<Thehound666> pasting this lol because I'm not at the system that would benefit from 100 Hz interrupt rate
<trappist> Thehound666: you could still build the kernel there
<intelikey> oooops  gota drop out of the notepad race for a while have to remount with suid....  later
<Thehound666> hmm seems it's still my old password for sudo
<Thehound666> guess it changes after reboot
<Thehound666> so what do I do with this source I'm downloading on this slow line?
<Thehound666> to get it into an actual OS
<Morrie20> does a nyone know a good guide to get samba up and running on kubuntu?
<Morrie20> im installing swat right now
<Morrie20> hopefully all I need to do as add shares
<Thehound666> heh I'd throw someone a donation if they made a guide that worked for me for a certain thing
<Thehound666> getting a Radeon X1950PRO XGE to work
<Thehound666> without being stuck with vesa
<Thehound666> and 1024x768@60 with bad animation
<Thehound666> I gave up on that particular computer and resigned to VMWare
<Thehound666> but I'd love to see Kubuntu native working on that system
<Thehound666> AMD Athlon FX-62 with 2 GB RAM and the aforementioned card
<Thehound666> processor ok
<Thehound666> network ok
<Thehound666> sound ok
<Thehound666> graphics problem!
<Thehound666> it detects all but the card
<Thehound666> and the driver seems uninstallable
<Thehound666> someone mentioned I could bounty a driver but I think all is necessary is maybe bounty a working guide for the proprietary driver
<Thehound666> just not sure who and where to ask
<Flying_Eagle> Thehound666, which graphics-chip do you use?
<Thehound666> ATI Radeon X1950PRO XGE
<Thehound666> only one that Kubuntu hates of PCs I installed on
<premier_> is there a place where I can download screensavers?
<Thehound666> seems once I try to use the driver, it crashes xserver
<Flying_Eagle> premier_, kde-look.org perhaps?
<Flying_Eagle> Thehound666, both - the opensource and the proprietary do crash?
<intelikey> oh poo  is there still no fix for this bug ?    *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08179528 ***
<intelikey> Unable to read printer database.  Please ensure the "foomatic-db" package is
<intelikey> installed properly.
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> if I configured it right
<Flying_Eagle> bitter
<Thehound666> did aticonfig
<Thehound666> the open does crash for sure
<Flying_Eagle> blow ati and buy a nvidia-chip
<Thehound666> but not sure if it was actually using proprietary
<Flying_Eagle> the only one, 3dfx lives on in
<Thehound666> well I dual boot and am a gamer
<Thehound666> so do need a fast card for gaming
<Thehound666> but would like to see Kubuntu fly on a good pc
<Flying_Eagle> Thehound666, check if the module is acutally in the /lib-directory and if its loaded via lsmod
<Thehound666> will have to get to that pc
<Flying_Eagle> or stick in a second cheap gfx-card and use this for linux-work
<Thehound666> running an old nvidia on this one
<Flying_Eagle> i assume that you use win for gaming, right?
<Thehound666> which seemed autodetected
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> not much in good RPGs for nix yet
<Flying_Eagle> you can emulate wow without much performance-loss in wine
<Thehound666> but FFXI...
<Thehound666> my long-time favourite
<Flying_Eagle> kk
<Thehound666> they keep saying not possible for awhile
<Thehound666> then no more word
<Morrie20> does anyone have swat running for samba?  I'm getting the message "error occurred while running swat"
<Morrie20> haven't successfully gotten in to it yet
<Thehound666> of course others. I doubt you can run Oblivion
<Morrie20> trying to get samba installed
<Thehound666> btw shame on you
<Thehound666> wine is not an emulator
<Thehound666> :P
<Flying_Eagle> ill emulate you on a 286
<Flying_Eagle> without network access
<Thehound666> lol
<intelikey> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08179528 *** Unable to read printer database.  Please ensure the "foomatic-db" package is installed properly <<< any fix for that ?
<Thehound666> I consider it grey myself because it's APIs simulating an environment, just not CPU emulation
<Flying_Eagle> intelikey, it seems to me that you asked that few minutes before already
<Thehound666> but most Linux people will jump at you
<intelikey> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08179528 *** Unable to read printer database.  Please ensure the "foomatic-db" package is installed properly <<< any fix for that ?
<intelikey> asked it again too......     still didn't hear anyone give any kind of yea/nay answer.  or even any place to look for answers.
<Flying_Eagle> what about installing foomatic-db?
<intelikey> Flying_Eagle it is installed
<Flying_Eagle> or apt-get compiling glibc
<intelikey> its broken.
<intelikey> glibc is the latest update
<intelikey> dapper drake.
<Flying_Eagle> get the apt-source package, hack the code and then compile it again, so it works
<intelikey> Flying_Eagle if i knew C i probably would.
<Thehound666> I respect both OS contribution to computers, I just think Linux is a nicer desktop with more tweaks like a more evolved TCP/IP stack
<Thehound666> better memory management
<intelikey> if i knew databases i probably would try to fix the database.
<Flying_Eagle> like everything better on linux. i tried to install winxp-sp2 recently
<Flying_Eagle> it was (and is) a pain
<Flying_Eagle> no errormessages. just fucked up shit
<Flying_Eagle> like, my keyboard didnt work... what now?
<Thehound666> I have a good and stable xp sp2 by using nlite way back and making a custom install disc
<intelikey> but foomatic-db being broken in the LTS version doesn't sound good....
<Thehound666> much bloat and bad services gone
<Flying_Eagle> intelikey, is your printer plugged in?
<Thehound666> if you have RAID, xp hates that
<Flying_Eagle> ill try vista in the next weeks
<Thehound666> nlite can slipstream the drivers though
<Flying_Eagle> can get it per MSDNAA
<intelikey> Flying_Eagle that error is from installing printconf
<Flying_Eagle> what is printconf?
<intelikey> and yes it's plugged in and turned on.
<Thehound666> me not like Vista that much. Prettier with DRM and much more bloat
<Thehound666> but Kubuntu is still prettier than Vista
<monsterb_> Hi - when I plug in my usb camera digicam starts up - where would I disable it from doing that?
<Flying_Eagle> systemsettings
<Morrie20> shouldnt kubuntu automatically mount a slave hard drive?
<intelikey> Flying_Eagle also kprinter-conf or what ever it's called breaks glass on that
<Morrie20> if not, what do i type?
<Morrie20> so that it will
<Thehound666> Flying_Eagle might try this though. http://www.vlite.com
<Thehound666> :)
<Thehound666> enjoy
<Flying_Eagle> Thehound666, yeah. i know that vista is crap, but you know: know your enemy
<Flying_Eagle> >:)
<Thehound666> bad link
<Thehound666> sorry
<Flying_Eagle> Morrie20, in konsole sth like "mount /dev/hdax" if its in /etc/fstab if not "mount -t formattype /dev/hdax /media/mountpoint"
<Morrie20> did anyone see that?
<Morrie20> how do you mount a hrd drive (it's weird that it didn't automoutn)
<Thehound666> http://www.vlite.net/
<Thehound666> is right link
<Thehound666> .net not .com
* Thehound666 slaps himself
<Thehound666> now enjoy that
<Thehound666> might build a decent Vista out of it
<Thehound666> haven't tried it yet
<Flying_Eagle> n1, Thehound666, but ill go the hard way. pump 15 gigs of pure vista buisness into my pc
<Flying_Eagle> Morrie20, did you see that?
<Morrie20> i did
<Morrie20> it said my mount point doesn't exist
<Morrie20> i see why
<Morrie20> i did a hdb1
<Flying_Eagle> you should give it a directory which exists
<Morrie20> when there is only one partition
<Morrie20> should only be hdb
<Flying_Eagle> no
<Morrie20> oh
<Flying_Eagle> there must be a number
<Morrie20> hmm
<Thehound666> right now I'm running full Vista to see what features I really need
<Thehound666> I feel the bloat
<Morrie20> Thehound666: me2
<Morrie20> on both comments
<Morrie20> grrr
<madmike> hello all
<Morrie20> i might have to go back to opensuse
<Flying_Eagle> morning, madmike
<Morrie20> this isn't fun
<Morrie20> arts wont work
<Morrie20> and samba is difficult
<Morrie20> hehe
<Morrie20> and it wont automount my 2nd hard drive
<Morrie20> maybe if i go to ubuntu
<monsterb_> !klauncher
<Morrie20> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Morrie20> does anyone know how to see what a mount point should be for a device?
<Flying_Eagle> the mountpoint is by your choice
<Flying_Eagle> put it where you want it
<Flying_Eagle> but of course "/" "/home" or sth would be not so good
<Morrie20> woo hoo
<Morrie20> it mounted
<Morrie20> my syntax error
<monsterb_> Morrie20, in the knosole type ...   tail -f messages        plug in your usb drive - u will see mount point
<Morrie20> monsterb_: it's an ide
<Flying_Eagle> your officially pimped now, Morrie20
* Flying_Eagle picks at Morrie20's shirt
<Morrie20> hehe
<monsterb_> Morrie20 - ok
<Morrie20> I figured it would automount
<Morrie20> but it's all good
<Morrie20> i learned something
<Morrie20> about the console mount commands
<Flying_Eagle> <- gonna get some food...
<monsterb_> Morrie20, are u using a usb hard drive enclosure?
<MotorCityMadMan> kontact is starting on bootup, i cannot seem to find the settings to stop kontact from starting up. Any ideas to stop kontact ?
<Morrie20> monsterb_: no, it's ide right to the mb
<monsterb_> Morrie20, you got it - cool
<Morrie20> yep
<Morrie20> :D
<Morrie20> ty for helping
<monsterb_> Morrie20, i'm on another channel too - someone else having same problem but usb - got you 2 mixed up - hehe
<Morrie20> :)
<Morrie20> does samba admin stay in the "red box" for a while normally?
<monsterb_> !kdeinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flying_Eagle> MotorCityMadMan, maybe session-saving?
<Flying_Eagle> so you just close turn off kontact before you log out
<Flying_Eagle> or enable manual session-saving
<MotorCityMadMan> looking
<Morrie20> what is the unmount command?
<Flying_Eagle> so if there is "save session" in your kmenu, manual session saving is enabled and you have to save your session as you want it to start up at the end before you log out
<Flying_Eagle> Morrie20, umount
<monsterb_> Flying_Eagle, when I plug in my usb camera;  digicam starts up;  where would I disable it from doing that?  cannot find that option in system settings...
<_spaz> hello
<KorN[CM] 2> g
<_spaz> i have a problem with adept updater
<_spaz> it's refusing to, well, update
<swami> i have the same pr like u  monsterb
<Flying_Eagle> monsterb_, dont know exactly how its labeled in english but system settings->media should do it
<swami> cause it;s start on user rights...and it;s necesary root access for the camera
<_spaz> it says something about the database being locked
<swami> so i must opne it manualy
<tibbar> must i install k8 or generic kernel pkgs to install my nv drivers (dapper amd64)
<swami> thiks mean s tht u already have an manager opened
<Flying_Eagle> so in this "media" dialog you have a drop down list with different "media types". choose digicam and set it up
<_spaz> but i don't
<surgy> i cant use redhat binarys to install applications can i?
<swami> or an upgrade/update is runnning in that very moment
<_spaz> there is no update running afaik
<swami> ps aux|grep update or upgrade...
<Flying_Eagle> monsterb_, did you find it?
<swami> hmm....
<swami> apt-get repair
<swami> no...
<swami> u type apt-get update
<monsterb_> Flying_Eagle, im still looking ;)
<swami> and then he will ask u if u want to repair smt...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> okay, i just installed kubuntu on another pc in the house.  it's got the same wireless card as this one (an rt2500 chipset linksys wmp54g)
<swami> at least...this is what i remember...what happend to me
<|Daisuke_Ido|> however, it cannot connect to the local network.
<Flying_Eagle> monsterb_, its in the hardware-section of systemsettings
<|Daisuke_Ido|> this one can
<|Daisuke_Ido|> same settings
<Flying_Eagle> as i said, dont know how labelled in english
<|Daisuke_Ido|> it sees the network
<swami> and...?
<_spaz> wait, i found the problem
<swami> what was it?
<_spaz> sorry to trouble you
<|Daisuke_Ido|> but connecting through wlassistant fails
<swami> a fg prog
<_spaz> improperly installed package
<_spaz> fixing it atm
<|Daisuke_Ido|> any ideas?
<swami> :))
<_spaz> i updated dapper drake to edgy eft
<tibbar> must i install k8 or generic kernel pkgs to install my nv drivers? (dapper amd64)
<swami> yes....i knew it....i had same pr
<swami> aha
<_spaz> must've been something with that
<swami> yes....or if u stop un apt-get...he will give u the same result
<Tox> hi, what is a command to view the applications list are using internet traffic
<wheatie> iftop
<Calilasseia> Hello ... I have a questin concerning fsck ...
<Calilasseia> "question"
<flaccid> yeah what is it
<surgy> what does "sudo apt-get autoremove" do?
<flaccid> surgy: man apt-get
<Calilasseia> I understand that it's a good idea to check the filesystem regularly, but when i tried running fsck it spat a message at me ....
<flaccid> aww thats no good
<Calilasseia> It said "WARNING - performing fsck on a mounted filesystem can cause SEVERE damage!"
<surgy> flaccid: ok ill look it up
<flaccid> Calilasseia: then unmount it to check
<flaccid> or in the last column in fstab set to 1
<Calilasseia> Trouble is, the filesystem HAS to be mounted surely, otherwise the fsck command can't be accessed?
<flaccid> so its down before mount on boot
<Tox> anything about my question ?
<Calilasseia> I would have thought it was a bit difficult to  run any command with the root filesystem unmounted ...
<Calilasseia> So needless to say when that warning flashed I aborted the fsck  to be safe ....
<flaccid> Tox: netstat -a | grep -i tcp
<Calilasseia> Which leaves me a little puzzled as to how to go about it ...
<flaccid> Calilasseia: like i said fstab
<Tox> tnx alot
<Calilasseia> OK ... you mean I edit fstab, then what happens?
<flaccid> [2007-01-27 18:22]  <flaccid> so its done before mount on boot
<Calilasseia> Oh, so I edit fstab, set the pass column value for the root filesystem to 1, then reboot?
<flaccid> yeah it will check on each boot
<Calilasseia> Oh ... it checks automatically every boot if that value is 1?
<Tox> flaccid: you did not understand me i need to know what application exactly uses internet traffic as i know there is a command in konsole to find this out
<flaccid> Tox:  application exactly uses internet traffic??
<Tox> yes
<flaccid> wouldn't that be any application that makes a tcp connection?
<flaccid> if you are looking for a bandwidth meter which shows on a per process basis. it doesn't exist.
<Calilasseia> So if setting the pass value to 1 makes the kernel perform a fsck on the root filesystem on every boot ....
<Tox> i.e firefox or xchat i need to view it in konsole some program is using tcp connection  and i can't find out which ..
<flaccid> yes Calilasseia
<Calilasseia> ...how do I achieve the same end result with the other parts of the filesystem on other partitions? Or do I just unmount them manually and fsck them that way?
<flaccid> Tox: i've given you the command. go from there
<Tox> its only shows basic info about connections
<flaccid> what were you expecting?
<Tox> ok flac ill find this by myself and show it exist u lamer
<flaccid> show what exactly
* flaccid is not a library of the world's software accomplishments
<Tox> a command
<Calilasseia> LOL
<flaccid> a command hey
<flaccid> a command could be a binary made by anybody.
<Tox> you said there are not such kind of cmd ..
<Calilasseia> Oh, I checked the Man pages for fsck and it mentions something about serialising fsck ... and suggests that it's a good thing to do if you're trynig to conserve CPU and memory usage ....
<Calilasseia> Does it do this automatically on bootup once the pass value is set correctly?
<flaccid> no idea
<Calilasseia> Hmm ...
<flaccid> Tox: there isn't. but that doesn't stop somebody from making it and not being included in kubuntu.
<flaccid> basically pass to 1 is suffice to get your disk fixed if unmounted correcty. eg. power failure
<monsterb_> Flying_Eagle, I found it in "/.kde/share/config/medianotifierrc"  I removed line "media/removable_unmounted=#Service:/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/digikam_upload_photos.desktop" It worked.
<Calilasseia> Right ... but that value applies only to the root filesystem if youhave your OS mounted on multiple partitions ... ???
<Tox> few days ago i read about this in web page i cant remember
<Flying_Eagle> monsterb_, k, but there _is_ a gui
<Tox> searching in firefox history at the moment
<flaccid> Calilasseia: it applies to the entry in fstab that its listed for.
<flaccid> tox np
<monsterb_> Flying_Eagle, I looked all over for it. Are u using gnome or kde?
<Flying_Eagle> kde
<Flying_Eagle> we are in #kubuntu
<Calilasseia> Only the Man pages seem to imply that I could set other nonzero pass values for the other partitions ...
<Calilasseia> ... and that fsck would be applied serially in order in that case ....
<Calilasseia> ... which makes sense after what you told me about it doing so during boot time ....
<flaccid> Calilasseia: i can't remember to be honest. but 1 will flag for check, isn't that suffice?
<monsterb_> Flying_Eagle, thought i would ask - i have nothing like that in system settings... thanks for the help though
<Calilasseia> It'll do for the root partition sure ....
<Flying_Eagle> np
<flaccid> it'll do it for any
<flaccid> i set it to 1 for my ext2 and fat partitions in freebsd
<flaccid> those two are not roor partitions..
<flaccid> root
<Calilasseia> Hmm ....
<Tox> flac try this u jerk .... lsof -i
<flaccid> Tox: i don't have that command
<Tox> yes u r
<flaccid> i am what?
<KorN[CM] > anyone here familiar with dmraid?
<Tox> it comes with my ubuntu
<KorN[CM] > im having REAL troubles
<flaccid> Tox: ok i logged onto a system that does have that command. what is your point?
<flaccid> is there a field it gives that netstat doesn't ?
<surgy> i have a program i want to compile that says it requires VC6++ is there a workaround for compiling that on kubuntu?
<monsterb_> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Tox> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Tox> !lsof
<surgy> tox: was that aimed at me?
<Tox> nop
<flaccid> yeah its much of a muchnes, Tox. lsof is not a common unix binary/command.
<Tox> yes i know it now sorry
<flaccid> sorry but i'm not saying you don't use it
<flaccid> use it!
<Tox> but its very good tool
<flaccid> its better than netstat right?
<Tox> much
<Tox> in some case
<flaccid> well i'll start to use it. just that it won't be on other *nix systems
<Tox> it depends on your needs
<flaccid> you'll find that netstat with the right params does the same thing
<Tox> no it doesn't
<flaccid> what its missing?
<Tox> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/10.3/lsof-12/lsof/00QUICKSTART
<KorN[CM] > what is a distro that has the best RAID support (feisty???)
<Tox> as i said i cud not find an application uses tcp
<flaccid> huh
<Tox> can u write again that cmd
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> you just grep it
<Tox> k
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i tcp
<flaccid> that shows all tcp connections
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i tcp | grep -i established
<flaccid> all established tcp connections ^ etc.
<flaccid> plus many cli options
<Tox> flac how to disable file sharing ?
<Tox> i mean at all
<monsterb_> Tox, systems tools> sharing
<Tox> i've installed protocols as i understand and it's listening now i want get rid of this
<Calilasseia> Having done some surfing on fsck I've found out a few more things ... time to say adios and go study :)
<Calilasseia> bye ....
<flaccid> Tox: which protocol
<Tox> microsoft ds
<flaccid> disable samba (smbd)
<flaccid> ie. windows sharing
<Tox> where ishoul do it
<flaccid> ah from memory there is gui
<mustang_> #kentucky-flirts
<flaccid> um is there service manager in system settings or someting? someone help me out hehe
<Tox> k
<flaccid> like i'm finding it hard to remember coz i'm on freebsd atm
<flaccid> have to install kubuntu on spare space
<surgy> flaccid: have you ever tried to compile a source that requires VC6 libraries?
<flaccid> sorry can't say that i have
<flaccid> you you got the meta package build-essential installed?
<surgy> dam, im trying to compile a program that requires VC6 or VC.net to compile
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i'm ready to cry.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i cannot figure out why i can connect wirelessly, and the other machine can't
<|Daisuke_Ido|> when they use the same cards
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i think...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> mine was automatically discovered as ra0
<|Daisuke_Ido|> the other is seen as wlan0 and (oddly) wmaster0
<pgdown> so, are the kubuntu repos going to have kde 356?
<Jucato> pgdown: there already is
<|Daisuke_Ido|> already there
<Jucato> for edgy only, though. no dapper
<pgdown> ahh should have looked at the main page
<pgdown> thanks
<eisenbergs> Firefox and a lot of other programs wont load up.. any idea how to fix this?
<elyon> Could someone please tell me how to copy a group of directories from a CD to my HD?
<elyon> I need to do it as root so using Konq wont work.
<tibbar__> can somone please help me to install nvidia drivers on dapper 64
<elyon> !nvidia | tibbar__
<ubotu> tibbar__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deyan> i am getting an error like "sound server fatal error. cpu overloaded". any ideas?
<swami> hi
<pgdown> elyon: open up a terminal in your cd drive directory and sudo cp -r name-of-folder /home/elyon
<swami> anyone knows why i have no sound onmozzila brouser
<swami> i entered on a youtube clip..
<swami> and i have no sound
<swami> any explanainations?
<pgdown> update your flash plugin
<swami> hmm....
<swami> i think it;s up to date
<monsterb_>  !nvidia | tibbar__
<ubotu> tibbar__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swami> the pack manager should manage that update
<pgdown> swami: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<pgdown> get the tarball
<pgdown> swami: not in the repos
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<pgdown> ok nevermind
<tibbar_> monsterb_: is does not wokr
<tibbar_> work
<monsterb_> tibbar_ did you follow all the instructions?
<tibbar_> monsterb_: yes, the only thing im not sure of is, they tell me to install amd-64-generic drivers, but my brother says I must install k8
<musya> does anybody know of a goo player for kubuntu for audio or video or possibly for both? the standard ones with kubuntu kind of suck
<musya> good*
<monsterb_> tibbar_ if your using amd64 distro use amd-64-gen; if a i386 use k8.
<WMCoolmon> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and am trying to get my primary monitor working with the nvidia drivers
<WMCoolmon> Anyone qualified to help? :)
<tibbar_> monsterb_: what is i386, im using amd64 dapper
<ForgeAus> how do I create a link to a directory in konqueror
<tibbar_> monsterb_: they also tell me to change nv to nvidia, but then my xserver does not start
<monsterb_> tibbar_ ok - u need amd64 drivers
<monsterb_> tibbar_ - restart server with 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<monsterb_> tibbar_ CTRL-ALT-Backspace to restart x-server
<tibbar_> monsterb_: last time I did this it just got stuck on the startup screen
<tibbar_> monsterb_: must I choose nv or nvidia?
<monsterb_> tibbar_ nvidia
<monsterb_> tibbar_ if it doesn't work type-   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monsterb_> tibbar, did it work?
<tibbar> monsterb_: well it looks fine but how do I know if it really works
<monsterb_> tibbar, did you see Nvidia splash screen before login?
<tibbar_> monsterb_: I think its working, cause I can set my resolution
<tibbar_> monsterb_: to 1240x1024
<tibbar_> monsterb_: if I type glxgears "
<tibbar_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tibbar_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<monsterb_> tibbar_ it's working ;)    try an opengl screensaver
<snowrichard> hi
<monsterb_> hi snowrichard
<tibbar_> monsterb_: if I set my driver to nvidia it does not work and if it set it to nv it works a bit
<jonjonj> has anyone tried to get dlink wireless usb devices to work?
<jackson> Typing this line....  gksu "update-manager -c"  ... doesnt seem to do anything in regards to upgrading kubuntu dapper...where have i gone wrong?..thx
<Tim_4117> Hello, why doesnt Wine work any good?
<musya> Tim_4117: why doesnt my cpu work fast?
<snowrichard> why is the sky black?
<tibbar_> its not
<musya> snowrichard: yea that was a bit off of the sarcasim....
<jonjonj> It's a light lavender purpple
<Tim_4117> ?
<musya> technically the sky isnt a color its just dark....
<Tim_4117> I thought it was clear...
<jonjonj> the sky has a color like water has color
<musya> Tim_4117: if you have a question try asking it more precisly not so general. whats your problem
<Tim_4117> but when the particles come together it becomes blue or something
<musya> well it depends where you are at.
<Tim_4117> Why doesnt my wine work?
<musya> the sky here is dark, because its 1 am
<jonjonj> because you bought it at a liquor store
<Tim_4117> WINE as in the windows emulator thing
<musya> try costco
<jonjonj> I know, it's late and I'm a little loopy
<jonjonj> I've been trying to get Beryl to run
<jonjonj> or my wireless
<musya> Tim_4117: does it come with a help?
<Tim_4117> When I run things like mIRC and x-chat they dont run
<musya> or instructions
<Tim_4117> I cnat read them in linux...
<Tim_4117> cant*
<jonjonj> pardon?
<musya> not all things will work with wine, check out its website people have posted tutorials on how to get programs to run, as far as that use kopete its just as good, no sence in running wine just for that.
<musya> ? thats not possible to not be able to read something in linux
<jonjonj> oh believe my musya, it's possible
<jonjonj> look how screwed up firefox's fonts were for KDE users
<jonjonj> took them over a year to find some reasonable solution to that
<snowrichard> making coffee brb
<musya> jonjonj: i didnt see that, i think he was talking about a help wich should read almost anywhere unless its a windows thing
<musya> does anyone here use kdevelop?
<Tim_4117> I have it but not use it, lol
<musya> that channel never responds
<musya> Tim_4117: do you know how to use it?
<monsterb_> tibbar_ did u install glx?
<Tim_4117> Not really
<lupine_85> musya: I've used it a bit
<musya> lupine_85: well here is what my problem is ill just copy and paste the same question over
<musya> i have a program that has 3 files, a main.cpp, another source file, and a header file, and my main .cpp cannot fine my source file, but they are in the same directory, but the same code i visuall C++ runs perfect, so its not finding my other source file, what can i do to fix that?
<Goliath23> hi
<lupine_85> have you added the other source file to the project?
<musya> its in the same directory
<tibbar_> monsterb_: yes
<musya> i dont need a #include do i ?
<Tim_4117> Does anyone know how to use Python?
<lupine_85> no, it needs adding to the project
<musya> i dont in visuall c++
<Goliath23> where can I read the changelog of the linux kernel package from 2.6.15-26 to 2.6.15-27? and is there an alternate install cd (text install with possibility to setup a raid) that uses the latter kernel version?
<lupine_85> did you create the source in visual c++ ?
<musya> Tim_4117: i do a bit whats up?
<musya> no kdevelop
<monsterb_> tibbar_ did you type   -    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<musya> just i had to run it in v C++ it was h.w so i had to get my .exe but none of my programs work in kdevelop like that
<lupine_85> hmm. well, it'll be the autotools stuff. If it's not in the project, automake won't set it up for compilation, so it won't get linked into your project
<tibbar_> monsterb_: yes
<lupine_85> give it a try, at least
<tibbar_> monsterb_: ,but I chose nv, because nvidia does not work
<musya>  your saying #include it?
<monsterb_> tibbar_ what kind of nvidia card is it?
<musya> because i think it gets stuck at linking...
<lupine_85> no, I'm saying add the .cpp file in project options
<tibbar_> monsterb_: 7600gt turbo, its not a legasy card
<lupine_85> (at least, I think it'll be project options)
<lupine_85> automake isn't compiling your .cpp because it's not in the makefile. It's not in the makefile because kdevelop doesn't know about it.
<musya> well im not in a project
<musya> i did a #include other source and now its saying it cannot find my header nor my source file...
<lupine_85> if you're not in a project, you'll have to write your own makefile
<musya> any tuts on that?
<lupine_85> I don't think you want to do that; so create a new project and add the source files to it
<lupine_85> otherwise, google for automake
<lupine_85> it's not fun :(
<musya> which directory do i add the source files to there? i dont understand the kdevelop projects, they have so many files there
<monsterb_> tibbar_ when you type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"   are you still in x-server? you should be out of x.
<lupine_85> src/
<kosta> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<musya> lupine_85: i create a win32 hello world project right? for just console program?
<tibbar_> monsterb_: ok i'll go out quick
<monsterb_> tibbar_
<musya> lupine_85:  this is the error i get
<musya> /home/michael/Desktop/test project/test/configure: line 876: test: /home/michael/Desktop/test: binary operator expected
<musya> /home/michael/Desktop/test project/test/configure: line 882: test: /home/michael/Desktop/test: binary operator expected
<musya> configure: error: sources are in /home/michael/Desktop/test project/test, but `cd /home/michael/Desktop/test project/test' does not work
<_spaz> hello again
<_spaz> how do i tell what version of kubuntu is installed?
<sparr> for nvidia drivers under kubuntu...  is there a better way than using nvidia's installer?
<_spaz> anyone?
<monsterb_> !nvidia | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WMCoolmon> Does anyone know how to specify the primary desktop to KDE when using twinview?
<monsterb_> tibbar_ good news?
<_spaz> nm
<sparr> monsterb_: anything more up to date?
<tibbar> monsterb_: nope it does not work if I set it to nvidia
<monsterb_> sparr did you try drivers from nvidia?
<sparr> monsterb_: im going to, if i have to, but then if/when i use the packages it all gets ugly
<monsterb_> sparr - install nvidia-kernel mod from repo before installing
<sparr> too old
<monsterb_> sparr - install nvidia-kernel-common from repo before installing drivers from nvidia site.
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<monsterb_> sparr, if your installing driver from nvidia site ... nvidia-kernel-common should be the only nvidia package selected .. others should be unmarked
<sparr> thanks
<monsterb_> sparr, also need linux-image kernel and gcc compiler. your welcome
<sparr> i think i can live with the old packaged version for now
<monsterb_> tibbar are u using dapper?
<tibbar> monsterb_: yes dapper64
<monsterb_> tibbar did you enable glx?         sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tibbar> monsterb_: yes, im downloading the beta drivers from www.nvidia.com
<tibbar> monsterb_: I think that should work
<monsterb_> tibbar good luck
<tibbar> ok
<pingveno> Current weather for Cairns Airport :  Showers Rain, Few clouds at 457 meters, Temperature: 26C, Pressure: 1007 hPa, Wind: 11 km/h WNW
<monsterb_> tibbar, you will need nvidia-kernel-common(only nvidia package installed), linux-image kernel,  and gcc compiler.
<ghjk> Hi there, I have a question about formatting a HD!
<ghjk> is any way to have a previously ext3 formatted HD cleaned the GRUB installation?
<ghjk> I mean to have a HD like you get it when you buy a new one?
<tibbar> monsterb_: ok
<ghjk> are any tools who clean everything from the HD?
<Blissex> ghjk: yes.
<ghjk> Blissex: any tips where to look for that.
<ghjk> Blissex:
<ghjk> I actually did a reformat
<ghjk> and created a new partition
<Blissex> ghjk: depends what you mean by that. Just clean the GRUB boot loader or the whole contents?
<ghjk> actually everything
<ghjk> because GRUB doesn't get cleaned up
<Blissex> ghjk: you can just do 'dd bs=16k if=/dev/zero of=/dev/....'
<monsterb_> Blissex, would that clean just clean the MBR ?
<ghjk> dd is converting and copying a file!
<Blissex> monsterb_: no, if you let it run it will zero the whole disk.
<Blissex> monsterb_: for just the MBR: 'dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/....'
<ghjk> I see
<monsterb_> ghjk, will this be a secondary drive?
<ghjk> nop
<ghjk> it will become the primary
<monsterb_> ghjk it's easier just to rewrite it ;)
<ghjk> what do you mean by 'rewriting'?
<ghjk> I want to boot from that drive a new KUBUNTU installation
<monsterb_> ghjk install lilo or grub - it will rewrite the old boot loader
<ghjk> but I don't want to have any boot loader in the first place
<ghjk> it will be created one afterwards
<monsterb_> ghjk you have to have a boot loader
<Phlosten> you could have a boot loader on a floppy disk
<ghjk> but, when you buy a brand new one, doesn't have any!
<ghjk> it will be created afterwards
<Tim_4117> My Adept wont work could someone help please?
<ghjk> Tim_4117: mine neither
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | tim_4117
<ubotu> tim_4117: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ghjk> Tim_4117: try apt-get
<Tim_4117> It never crashed it wont let me apply changes and install / remove anything
<monsterb_> ghjk - MBR is empty when new - but you need somekind of boot loader - when you install kubuntu it will write a new one
<DocTomoe> what is the easiest way to copy an image into another image? I need an IP-Based country flag in a gd-created graphics
<DocTomoe> sorry, wrong channel
<ghjk> monsterb:
<Phlosten> heh
<ghjk>  that's correct! And inded I just want to be at that stage
<ghjk> monsterb: meaning having a clean HD and starting a brand new kububtu installation
<Phlosten> so you want a computer that doesnt boot anything?
<ghjk> Phlosten
<ghjk> No
<ghjk> just to be ready to get booted
<Phlosten> you just want to start from fresh?
<ghjk> yep
<ghjk> from scratch
<Phlosten> ah okies, that makes a bit more sense
<ghjk> as you go to a shop and buy brand new stuff
<Phlosten> would something like DBAN trash the mbr?
<ghjk> what's this DBAN?
<Tim_4117> Thanks Ubotu
<Phlosten> Darek's Boot And Nuke
<ghjk> but I'll try the "dd" slution
<ghjk> I see
<Tim_4117> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ghjk> I'll have a look to that too
<Phlosten> boot the CD to wipe you hard drive, writing over everything with random bits is the normal option. but it can also just zero out everything
<Tim_4117> ubotu can you script bots in Python?
<ghjk> thanks guys for your valuable help
<monsterb_> ghjk - gparted livecd is nice for formatting drives too
<Tim_4117> How can I install items in Adept now?
<lamarieta> Hola
<lamarieta> En mi Edgy Eft Openoffice 2.0
<lamarieta> est en eingle.
<lamarieta> Se peude pasarla a espaol o tengoq ue desinstalar y volver a bajarlo en castellano?
<Phlosten> lamarieta: #ubuntu-es ?
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<arne> i need assistance installing my built in i
<arne> i need assistance installing my built in wifi card bcm4310
<Tim_4117> what does "There was an error commiting change. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages" can some one please help.
<abstruck> hi, I'm trying to configure my printer using cups... it's a samsung ML-2010. Now it works quite good, the only thing that still not works is printing front to back... ideas?
<DettoAltrimenti> hi- I'm trying to get my wireless internet to work on kubuntu. On windows, I had to create a network connection (PPPoE WAN miniport) in the control panel, so I could type in a user name and password. How can I do the same thing on kubuntu?
<arne> hi i've installed drivers for my bcm4310 wifi card, but i can't see it in network settings help please
<jonas_p> Hallo, since updating to KDE 3.5.6 Konqueror scrolls to the top of a page before switching to another site whenever i click on a link. Can this behavior be reproduced by anyone?
<Tm_T> Doesn't happen here.
<jonas_p> It does not happen if the site loads fast.
<Goliath23> is it usual to include the swap partition in raid1?
<goh> Does anybody know how to setup video card BTV2115?
<Tm_T> jonas_p: Fast? How fast?
<Skrot-> jonas_p: It happends here as well. I'm located at site1, with the scrollbar at the middle. I click link1, scrollbar goes to top of site1 before it loads site2
<Tm_T> Skrot-: But it does start loading new page?
<Skrot-> yes
<jonas_p> Yes
<Skrot-> And if i go back, the scrollbar is in the same position as before I clicked the link
<Tm_T> Sure it is.
<Skrot-> So whats the problem, jonas_p?
<sergo_> Hi
<Tm_T> I think it's just slow rendering, so "old" page is still seen before new page is drawed.
<voicu> does gcc have a flag it sets so that you can create a more portable source (something like "#ifdef _is_gcc")
<jonas_p> Thats okay, but konqueror should wait until the new page is loaded before scrolling up
<sergo_> How to do kubuntu network installation?
<jonas_p> I did not see this behavior with KDE 3.5.5, but I am not 100% sure.
<Skrot-> If it's new to 3.5.6 you should file a bug report
<kraut> moin
<Tm_T> jonas_p: Well, I fail to reproduce that, and I also fail to see this as any kind of problem, but I won't stop you if you do file a bugreport.
<Skrot-> Tm_T: It does create some "visual noise"
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Well, can't comment '
<Tm_T> cause can't see.
<Skrot-> When you're on a webpage, and click a link, you want it to go directly from what you see now, to the new site
<jonas_p> Is there an easy way to record your screen?
<voicu> or what would be the flag for linux?
<Tm_T> So do file a report and we'll see how it goes.
<voicu> in c++
<jonas_p> Then I could attach a link to a film in the bugreport.
<Skrot-> http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/
<tim__> hello how can i find server listings for the undernet ?
<Skrot-> I've got it recorded, jonas_p
<jonas_p> ah thanks
<Skrot-> 4.3MB.. wow, sweet program
<Skrot-> I'm uploading the vid now
<jonas_p> Can you file the bugreport? I've never done it before. And at the moment I do not have time figuring out everything?
<Skrot-> http://folk.ntnu.no/~romnes/out.ogg the vid. Check if thats the same problem you've got
<jonas_p> Okay, one second.
<naser> i want software to ;view RAM and CPU status in the desktop in nice way
<Skrot-> You can check it out also, Tm_T. See if its not reproducable in 3.5.5
<jonas_p> That is the same problem i have. Thank you for recording.
<Skrot-> np
<naser> i want software to ;view RAM and CPU status in the desktop in nice way
<Skrot-> Better quality on the vid than I expected :)
<Skrot-> jonas_p: I can file the bug if Tm_T or somebody  with KDE 3.5.5 cannot reproduce
<naser> i want to download qt 3.3 how ??
<eetu> '
<eetu> 
<eetu> 
<eetu> 
<eetu> 
<eetu> ''
<eetu> ''
<eetu> ''
<eetu> '
<eetu> '
<eetu> '
<eetu> sdfghjk
<Tm_T> eetu: Stop that.
<jion> hello, Somebody can help me with a newbye anjuta problem? he
<Tm_T> Actually...
<eetu> Tm_T: I am sorry
<Tm_T> op #kubuntu
<naser> i have *.c file (c programming language) and want to Run it how ???
<Tm_T> Whops.
<Tm_T> eetu: No you're not.
<Tm_T> eetu: As locals use to say: "mee kotiis kasvamaan" ;(
<Tm_T> naser: You use KDE?
<jion> I not found the linker options in the option menui
<Tm_T> jion: Have you searched help.ubuntu.com/community already?
<naser> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> naser: Well, then you already have Qt 3
<sebbar> hi, who's in charge of the translation of kde packages for kubuntu?
<jion> Sorry, Im new in linux, I search in google but I not found nothing:S
<naser> and have *.h files in /usr/include
<blindside> how to get cpu info in kubuntu?
<blindside> thru console
<blindside> any simple console command/
<jion> yes
<naser> Tm_T i dont know how to run Qt3 !!
<Tm_T> blindside: top, but it's much more than only cpu ;)
<Tm_T> naser: You need Qt3 for what?
<stdin> blindside: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Tm_T> stdin: That too.
<stdin> :)
* Tm_T thinks immediately loads etc
<Tm_T> naser: Just for your information, Qt is not a program itself, but more like technology that KDE uses.
<blindside> thx
<jion> 
<jion> Supposedly in the menu options would have to be the options of linker. but it is not thus
<Skrot-> jonas_p, Tm_T: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139605 :)
<julien> Bonjour tout le monde
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Ok, let me see...
<naser> Tm_T: ok but now how to make the c file run ??
<Skrot-> Tm_T: There was already a bug for it
<Tm_T> naser: You need to compile it. ;)
<jonas_p> ah, great Skrot-. I searched kde-bugs but I did not find anything.
<naser> Tm_T: how to compile it (/home/naser/Desktop/hello.c)
<naser> ??
<jion> Sorry, Somebody help me? I think that is a stupid problem... I not have the "Compiler and linker options" in the Settings menu...
<Tm_T> naser: Hmmm...
<Tm_T> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tm_T> D'oh, not that.
<Tm_T> naser: Can't remember where was good beginners guide, try google it. ;)
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Ok, that looks nasty indeed, I wonder how you make that happen.
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Throw me with one url?
<jonas_p> Try WIkipedia
<Skrot-> Tm_T: Im currently on wlan, so my net is a little slow, maybe you wont notice if you're on a faster line
<Skrot-> I tried digg.com and hw.no (norwegian)
<jonas_p> i.e. the problem is non existent on cached websites
<maxn> hey ho
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Well, I have quite slow adsl, but I can try with gprs too. ;)
<maxn> do you know what you are going to eat for lunch? x)
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Ok, that page did that, weird.
<Skrot-> I can reproduce it on wikipedia and (very fast) on kubuntu.org also
<ravermeister> hello since a few days my source  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main didn't work anymore
<ravermeister> i only find sources for edgy
<_jmsi> alguien espaol?
<ravermeister> does anyone know a source for dapper for the latest kde / amarok
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Ok, let me see if I remember my bugzilla magicwords...
<stdin> !es | _jmsi
<ubotu> _jmsi: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ravermeister> nobody?
<stdin> ravermeister: try "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ dapper main" for kde and "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143/ dapper main" for amarok
<stdin> ravermeister: those are the latest versions available for dapper
<sirbobbyuk> i think i have come across a major problem with the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<stdin> what is it ?
<sirbobbyuk> well tried to install it onto my pc witch has a dual core processor
<sirbobbyuk> get the front screen bit where its states that it loading up, but when it comes to loading the drivers it stops
<sirbobbyuk> dead in its track
<stdin> which version it it?
<ravermeister> okay, but why does the kde-latest know just work for edgy?
<sirbobbyuk> tried to load the CD up reinstall it but it does nothing
<sirbobbyuk> version 6.06 is the cd
<stdin> ravermeister: because the latest kde is 3.5.6, which is only available for edgy now
<stdin> sirbobbyuk: have you tried the alternate cd ?
<ravermeister> oh okay
<sirbobbyuk> what alternate cd?
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ravermeister> does there exists deb-src for amarok and kde too?
<mauro> stdin: why si the latest KDE only available for edgy ?
<stdin> ravermeister: yeah, there should be a deb-src for them all
<ravermeister> thx
<ravermeister> read mauro :)
<sirbobbyuk> ok i will have a look and see what that does. i have Kubuntu installed ok on this laptop that working ok.
<stdin> mauro: because it depends on things that aren't available for dapper
<Tm_T> Skrot-: Sorry 'bout the spam. ;/
<stdin> sirbobbyuk: I know that others with dual core cpus have been able to install it
<Skrot-> Tm_T: Spam? :)
<sirbobbyuk> ok i will have another go and see what happens
<ravermeister> hmm i got these error messages after updating my sources:
<Tm_T> Skrot-: You'll see, or lucky if not. ;)
<Skrot-> hehe
<ravermeister> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Konnte Datei /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kubuntu.org_packages_kde-355_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages nicht ffnen - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ravermeister> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.bz2: Konnte Datei /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kubuntu.org_packages_kde-355_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources nicht ffnen - open (2 No such file or directory)
<kokoa> i want to add LAMP to my pc and want to control in this lamp how ??
<stdin> ravermeister: can you run this in konsole and past it to pastebin "LANG=C sudo apt-get update"
<ravermeister> sure
<stdin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ravermeister> strange now it works fine... :)
<stdin> ravermeister: heh, well as long as it works :P
<ravermeister> right
<ravermeister> another question
<ravermeister> when i choose reinstall in synaptic
<ravermeister> doe it overrides the config files?
<stdin> not normally
<stdin> if it want to, it will ask if you want it to anyway
<ravermeister> how do i say him to overwrite the config files, cause i have got problems with the login
<ravermeister> and i want to try to reinstall kdm
<stdin> you could try removing (or better to backup) the config file and then reinstalling
<stdin> or you can purge the package, then reinstall it
<ravermeister> okay thats a good idea
<ravermeister> maybe you know the problem...
<ravermeister> i will explain
<ravermeister> i updated kde from 3.5.4 to 3.5.5 with the kde-latest sources via synaptic
<ravermeister> and know when i try to login after the boot process
<ravermeister> kdm disappears, i see the background wallpaper and nothing happens
<ravermeister> i have to restart xserver
<ravermeister> and login again
<ravermeister> then kde appears
<ravermeister> when i change to the console
<ravermeister> after the first login try
<ravermeister> and type who
<ravermeister> i am logged in graphically
<ravermeister> in /var/log/messages i can't find anything
<ravermeister> i don't know what i can do
<stdin> I've not see that problem before
<stdin> not sure it's a KDM problem tho
<stdin> KDM seems to log you in, but KDE isn't starting right
<ravermeister> right
<ravermeister> until i restart the xserver and login again
<stdin> have you checked /var/log/kdm.log ?
<stdin> if you don't see anything wrong, try purging KDM (ignore the info about removing kubuntu-desktop), then install kubuntu-desktop again
<ravermeister> okay thank you i will try that you mean i should completly remove kdm and then reinstall it
<ravermeister> right?
<jose__> hi all, i need help sharing my display in vnc. I have configure Xvnc so that i can start a new x window from another machine with vnc. Now i want to be see the same display in both machines
<stdin> ravermeister: there is an option in synaptic to "purge" the package, that removes the config files too, choose that
<jose__> if i try to run xvnc in display 0 i get an error saying that it is locked
<ravermeister> <jose__>  try x11vnc
<ravermeister> okay
<jose__> hi ravermeister. Thanks, is that an alternative to xvnc?
<ravermeister> i dont know, but i use this one to get the actually display on vnc
<ravermeister> back in a minute, i try the tips from stdin (don't run away) :)
<stdin> ravermeister: heh, ok
<jose__> ok
<stdin> jose__: from the package description, x11vnc is what you want
<waylandbill> x11vnc is limited to the current session.
<stdin> waylandbill: that's what he wants
<waylandbill> well then.. excellent. :)
<jose__> thanks stdin, i am reading the doc already, i hope it is possible to have both xvnc and x11vnc runing toguether
<stdin> jose__: you should be able to, as long as they are using different displays
<jose__> ok
<waylandbill> I was always partial to the xdmcp tunnelled over sshd but... hey... can't win em all. :-D
<waylandbill> that and when my hdd blew in my laptop a quick and simple ltsp really rocked.
<GdC> ciaociao
<GdC> how many people speack italian?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GdC> thanks :o)
<stdin> np :)
<dhq> is there anyway i can make dolby effects sound in my kubuntu
<jion> Somebody can hel me whit anjuta? I not have the option "Compiler and linker options" in the Settings menu:S
<dufft[ru] > hey any1 here?
<stdin> yeah
<waylandbill> jion: you have a compiler installed?
<dufft[ru] > yeah so
<dufft[ru] > about the compiler
<dufft[ru] > i need some
<dufft[ru] > to compile cpp files
<stdin> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dufft[ru] > gr8 thnx
<stdin> dufft[ru] : that should get you started :)
<dufft[ru] > and abt the developer software
<dufft[ru] > i mean smth like Microsoft Visual C++ but for linux
<nagyv> I just try to install jdk6, but adept does not let me to accept the license. weird, where did I lost the focus?
<stdin> KDevelop is supposed to be good
<dufft[ru] > where can i get it?
<stdin> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<stdin> dufft[ru] : it's in the universe repo
<waylandbill> kdevelop is the top one. anjuta is coming along, but ... still falls a little short yet
<stdin> nagyv: cancel adept and run this from konsole "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<solemnwarning> Why do pccard compact-flash adaptors show up as /dev/sd* in kubuntu, when the pccard IDE driver shows it as hde in other distros?
<dufft[ru] > ok now i kinda know what to download now can u tell me where? i am a complete n00b here
<stdin> solemnwarning: because they normally use a USB interface, and USB devices use SCSI emualtion
<solemnwarning> I've got USB mass storage in my kernel, so why isn't is sd* under others?
<stdin> dufft[ru] : you need to enable the universe repository in adept
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> solemnwarning: no clue, it should be sd*
<solemnwarning> What does kubuntu have in it's kernel that makes pccard to cf adaptors show as sd*?
<solemnwarning> I mean, if it is a USB one why the hell doe pccard IDE find it?
<stdin> solemnwarning: maybe it's on an IDE controler
<solemnwarning> So why would kubuntu find it as sd*?
<jion> waylandbill: I have gcc, I can compile and linker my programs, but I not have these option:S
<stdin> solemnwarning: because, the usb hub may be PCI, but usb devices (drives) are emulated as SCSI
<solemnwarning> No
<solemnwarning> I mean how is USB mass storage in kubuntu picking them up if they are IDE?
<stdin> solemnwarning: I'm not a kernel devel/expert :P
<nagyv> stdin: now it complains about /var/lib/apt/lists/lock, but no process locks this file. Even the file does not exist.
<stdin> solemnwarning: you'll get a better answer in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-kernel
<stdin> nagyv: hmm, tey "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<stdin> *try
<jose__> hi stdin, it works greit!
<nagyv> stdin: sorry, I have found the problem, forget about sudo
<stdin> jo
<stdin> opps :P
<stdin> jose__: great :)
<jose__> thanks for your help :D
<stdin> no problem :)
<jion> Somebody can hel me whit anjuta? I not have the option "Compiler and linker options" in the Settings menu :S.I have a compiler and linker
<waylandbill> pccard flash adapter are not ide in the first place.
<soulrider> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<harmental> hi everybody....
<harmental> can anybody tell me why the swap is desactivated in edgy...
<harmental> an most importantly how to activate it automatically at every startup
<andreasw> harmental: do you have a swap partition and do you have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<harmental> andreasw: yeap
<andreasw> sudo swapon /dev/yourdevice will activate the swap
<harmental> UUID=2fdd2238-9ab2-41ed-a157-32e4dcb5e281 none swap sw 0 0
<andreasw> maybe the UUID changed
<andreasw> try to replace the UUID=... with /dev/yourdevice
<tazz> i am booted from a livecd i think my kubuntu installation is corrupted, and my kubuntu partition is mounted as /media/windows/ubuntu ( ext3 ) how do i run fsck/e2fsck on it?
<harmental> ok..so i did swapon and it worked....
<andreasw> harmental: ok I think the UUID is wrong than
<harmental> how can i get the UUID from my dev
<harmental> ?
<andreasw> I have no clue ^^
<andreasw> I always use ne old /dev
<stdin> sudo vol_id -u /dev/device
<stdin> tazz: 1st you need to unmount it, then run "sudo fsck -f /dev/device"
<harmental> thx stdin
<stdin> np :)
<harmental> andreasw: you were right UUID was changed (i ask myself why?)...
<harmental> thank you guys!
<sb9> how do i get the current cpu-usage (other than top) ?
<andreasw> harmental: maybe the swap partition was reformated
<andreasw> and then the uuid changes (I hope thats right ^^)
<harmental> hum........
<stdin> yeah, it would
<harmental> ill guess ill have to reboot to check that everything works fine....
<micha_01> hallo
<stdin> hi
<micha_01> hat jemand hier erfahrungen mit dvdrip gesammelt?
<micha_01> mhh .. sieht ja icht so aus ..
<andreasw> micha_01: fr Deusch geh mal bitte in #ubuntu-de oder #kubuntu-de
<andreasw> micha_01: wobei ich ersteren empfehle ^^
<crazy_bus> I rebooted my computer and now at the login screen I can't log into either GNOME or KDE or GNOME failsafe.  If I try I get this error message; A critical error occured.  Please look at KDM's logfile(s) for more information
<micha_01> okay .. has someone tried to use dvdrip?
<stdin> crazy_bus: ok, you need to look at this file: /var/log/kdm.log
<grimko> hi all, I'm on edgy and I've got mldonkey not launching at startup, any clue ?
<grimko> kmldonkey is fine when mldonkey is launched
<crazy_bus> stdin, I'm looking at the log.  What do I do?
<axelitus> hi
<stdin> crazy_bus: look for errors in there
<heinkel_111> hi
<axelitus> i'm  catalan
<crazy_bus> like this?
<crazy_bus> AUDIT: Fri Jan 26 00:49:40 2007: 3783 X: client 26 rejected from local host
<crazy_bus> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<magnus__> is there a way to get windows mwdia player on kubuntu?
* heinkel_111 is stuck in sharing printers hell
<heinkel_111> anyone can recommend good how-to's on how to share a printer on my network?
<stdin> crazy_bus: I get that "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy", I don't think it's a problem
<stdin> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> !media | magnus__
<ubotu> magnus__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stdin> or
<stdin> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> magnus__: ^^
<heinkel_111> magnus__:  you can play .wma and .wmv files but not the ones decoded with Digital rights management DRM (Thats windows media player 9 and 10) files
<heinkel_111> thanks stdin
<stdin> yw :)
<crazy_bus> And when I try to login in console mode it tells me this. "/bin/login: error while loading saved libraries: lib crypt.so.1; cannot open shared object file: Input/Output error.
<heinkel_111> dont relax just yet cause i have been trying for hours and read pages up and down related stuff :(
<matt0507> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<matt0507> haha
<matt0507> nice , very funny
<stdin> crazy_bus: can you boot in to reconvery mode ?
<crazy_bus> I don't know.  I haven't tried since this error.  I'm currently running off a livecd
<stdin> looks like there's a problem with your libc6
<stdin> maybe an error on the filesystem
<crazy_bus> What should I do about it?
<stdin> If you can boot in to recovery mode, you need to reinstall libc6 "apt-get --reinstall install libc6"
<stdin> or you could try doing that with chroot
<crazy_bus> how come ext3 has being loosing system files on me?
<stdin> try running a check on the filesystem
<stdin> if it's mounted, you need to unmount it, then run "sudo fsck -f /dev/device" (where "device" is the actual device, eg hda1)
<crazy_bus> After the check after 30 mounts.  fsck has quite often told me that certain system files are missing
<stdin> how old is the hard drive ?
<crazy_bus> I think around 4 years old
<stdin> it *could* be getting worn out
<stdin> but it may not, my hard drive is older than that, and it's fine
<crazy_bus> Only system files go missing.  Never files of my home drive partition?
<stdin> sounds more like a filesystem error then
<crazy_bus> How do you fix filesystem errors?
<stdin> with fsck
<stdin> bur some aren't fixable, and the files are gone
<stdin> if you have an separate home partition, you could just reinstall
<crazy_bus> What do I do when fsck tells me what do I wan't to do?
<micha_01> bye ..
<stdin> fsck just tries to fix the errors any way it can, sometimes it wants/needs to remove files to fix it, if that's the case, you may need to reinstall anyway
<crazy_bus> How do I stop miles go missing next time?
<crazy_bus> *files
<stdin> filesystem errors are usually caused by either not unmounting cleanly (eg power cuts and improper shutdown) or damage to the hard drive
<crazy_bus> kubuntu hasn't being shutting down properly either.  It just shutsdown to a black screen with a flash cursor where typing things does nothing.  Also on the black screen if you press to power button it says all processors are closed and takes you to a limited shell
<sirbobbyuk> i then i done some major damage to my system ie windows has gone
<daleharvey> is there any cd downloads of ubuntu that dont run a live cd before install?
<sirbobbyuk> which is not good new period
<crazy_bus> daleharvey, alternate cd
<daleharvey> cheers, i just noticed it now
<stdin> crazy_bus: as long as the partitions are unmounted, then it's ok, my system doesn't power down on shutdown, but it does halt
<stdin> crazy_bus: but maybe a reinstall will fix it for you
<crazy_bus> It used to power down.  But then one day after a system freeze it stopped.
<sirbobbyuk> i must have installed the over 4 times and every time the pc freezes and that it
<sirbobbyuk> i have to do the 1 finger re-boot
<crazy_bus> I only just reinstalled two weeks ago :(
<sirbobbyuk> this must be the 5th or 6 th atempt
<sirbobbyuk> i dont understand ubuntu is working ok on the laptop no prob
<sirbobbyuk> but on the main pc..... it crashing
<crazy_bus> Booting into recovery mode now
<sirbobbyuk> its installing at 15% at the moment
<sirbobbyuk> crossing fingers and seeing what happens next
<stdin> I've never used the desktop install/live cd, I always use the alternate cd
<sirbobbyuk> whats the alternate cd
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sirbobbyuk> i think it too late for that now............ it formating 120gb as we speak
<sirbobbyuk> 52%
<sirbobbyuk> 70% complete
<sirbobbyuk> 84% complete and its scanning the mirror
<sirbobbyuk> 98% and its finishing install
<sirbobbyuk> thats it.... its done i have dual core linux machine
<Skrot-> congrats, so do i :P
<stdin> did you install the 32 or 64bit version ?
<sirbobbyuk> 64
<ACA> OL
<stdin> ahh
<devilsadvocate> can someone tell me how to use a .ktheme file on kubuntu 6.10
<sirbobbyuk> its just crashed
<Jucato> !changethemes | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<stdin> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> stdin: :P
<stdin> ahh, you beat me :P
<ACA> PORTUGUS
<stdin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sirbobbyuk> at Mounting root file system
<ACA> NINGUEM FALA PORTUGUES
<Jucato> !pt | ACA
<ubotu> ACA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sirbobbyuk> there is something that Ubuntu does not like
<sirbobbyuk> i might need to install ms windows
<devilsadvocate> thanks
<ACA> OL ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUS
<Jucato> ACA: English only
<ACA> NO
<stdin> YES
<Jucato> ACA: this is an English channel only
<ACA> FALA PORTUGUS
<daleharvey> what are the kinoff specs needed to run the live cd install?
<daleharvey> *kind
<sirbobbyuk> I think i need help ubuntu is freezing at Mounting root file system
<Jucato> !pt | ACA
<ubotu> ACA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<hendo> hi
<Ash-Fox> Ah crap, this is bad. I have a system that I am trying to install kubuntu on, and nothing is detected.. I can't even get a list of devices under lspci
<hendo> i cant seem to get java working
<stdin> daleharvey: something like 256MB ram, 800MHz cpu will run it fine
<stdin> !java
<daleharvey> This laptops around 1.6Ghz I believe, 512 ram and a dvd-rw and its taken around an half an hour
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hendo> i have ubuntu dapper
<hendo> 606lt
<daleharvey> I still cant even click on the install button
<knoppix> It didn't work.  Loading recovery mode just made the same messages fly by.  Also fsck tried to correct the missing files.  But it wanted to load fsck manually, but when it tried it said maitenance shell failed.  Is there anyway to correct things in kubuntu from I livecd?  Or should I just reinstall again?
<stdin> daleharvey: well, you can try the alternate cd, it uses even less resources
<ACA> OL
<daleharvey> yeh im downloading now
<ACA> CRZY_BUS
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ACA> NO
<jion> Why in anjuta 2.0.2 does not appear the option "Compiler and linker options" in the Settings menu?? Where it is?
<ACA>  :o
<devilsadvocate> will kde 3.5.6 be coming to the repos soon?
<Tm_T> ACA: Yes?
<ACA>  :(
<Skrot-> devilsadvocate: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Tm_T> devilsadvocate: It's in kubuntu.org, for edgy.
<Jucato> Tm_T: if you can speak a bit of portuguese....
<stdin> ACA: use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus
<Tm_T> Jucato: No, but I can make sounds like a moose.
<Jucato> Tm_T: O.o
<devilsadvocate> ty Skrot- , Tm_T
<sirbobbyuk> thats it XP going to have to go back on
<stdin> devilsadvocate: it's available for edgy, but not dapper
<Jucato> it won't be available for Dapper...
<Tm_T> Atleast not yet, maybe never.
<crazy_bus> stdin, what do you recommend I do?
<Jucato> Tm_T: most probably never. unless Riddel changes his mind
<stdin> crazy_bus: the only thing you can really do is reinstall
<devilsadvocate> i see that stdin . Fortunately im using edgy
<devilsadvocate> what is fiesty using right not?
<devilsadvocate> right now*
<Tm_T> Jucato: Yup, that's what I meant, and I mostly agree with him, hard to guarantee stability if you're in fast train.
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: 3.5.6, afaik
<stdin> devilsadvocate: yeah, it's in feisty now :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: read the ML ehj?
<Jucato> eh*
<devilsadvocate> Jucato, renaming to .kth didnt work, btw
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: could you point me where you go that .ktheme?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Yes I do, when I'm not too lazy and mark all > 100 mails as read. ;)
<stdin> isn't a .ktheme just a gzipped tar archive ?
<devilsadvocate> Jucato, http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/lcarsaccess441/
<sirbobbyuk> i guess i will have to leave it as an xp machine for now. untill i get a better understanding of linux
<devilsadvocate> stdin, yes it is
<devilsadvocate> not sure how to uncompress it and apply
<Jucato> Tm_T: hehehe
<stdin> devilsadvocate: you don't just add it to the themes
* Jucato downlaods...
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: which of the 2 did you download?
<devilsadvocate> stdin, starting to realize that :P
<Jucato>   lcarsaccess441-1.1.2.tar (.gz) or lcarsaccess441-2.1-Theme.tar (.gz)?
<devilsadvocate> Jucato, i downloaded both, and tried using th -theme one because it had a .ktheme
<Jucato> hm.. let me check
<PhinnFort> i think i have a rather serious problem
<PhinnFort> i think alsa has stopped working
<PhinnFort> at least partially
<PhinnFort> it seems if i use the oss emulation, it works again
<devilsadvocate> hmm.. its a theme for kde 2.x :| . i suppose its going to take a while for me to get it to work on this
<Jucato> yeah... if it's for 2.x... most probably it won't work
<PhinnFort> but still neither vlc nor mplayer works
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: the first tarball looks like a window decoration, though
<PhinnFort> or flash for that matter
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<stdin> devilsadvocate: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39926 <- KDM theme :)
<PhinnFort> from mplayer i get: alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1246:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: No such file or directory
<devilsadvocate> ty stdin
<stdin> devilsadvocate: I found it while searching for some new themes a few days ago :P
<Jucato> take note, that's just a KDM theme :)
<devilsadvocate> i know
<devilsadvocate> i was looking for a full theme, but now i'll just start putting the pieces together myself
<ACA> ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUS
<stdin> instructions to install it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-4b3b5593ae454ea8991ad90ceb81f453a0e6ab82 just in case :)
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: that might even be better, given KDE's current theming mechanism...
<PhinnFort> alsa f*cks up, and not even a mention in dmesg...
<stdin> PhinnFort: try: sudo modprobe snd_pcm
<stdin> or snd-pcm if that don't work
<PhinnFort> nope
<PhinnFort> it's already loaded
<stdin> that should have created those device nodes
<PhinnFort> some of them where already there, but they seemed to disappear
<PhinnFort> and they had some different names
<PhinnFort> c instead of p in the end of the filename
<stdin> I have controlC0 pcmC0D0p pcmC0D2c pcmC0D4p timer pcmC0D0c pcmC0D1c pcmC0D3c and seq
<PhinnFort> controlC0  controlC1  controlC2  midiC1D0   pcmC0D0c   pcmC2D0c   pcmC2D0p   pcmC2D1c   pcmC2D1p   seq        timer
<PhinnFort> here
<stdin> maybe try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" ?
<PhinnFort> done several times
<PhinnFort> also tried rmmod'ing and modprobing drivers
<stdin> PhinnFort: this is my output of "lsmod | grep snd" http://pastebin.ca/330121
<TheGateKeeper> anyone in here program the bot?
<PhinnFort> well, i have a integrated soundchip on my via mobo, so it's a whole lot of different modules loaded
<sk8bdr0216> whats up?
<sk8bdr0216> anyone have any good wireless network utility
<PhinnFort> sk8bdr0216: iwconfig
<aventis> hello
<sk8bdr0216> yah i didnt know if anyone has any applications
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: ask on #ubuntu-bots
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanx stdin
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: what is it?
<stdin> PhinnFort: mine is an intergrated intel ac97 chip
<aventis> i have one question, i placed a request for kubuntu LTS cds many times but my request has not been approved, wanted to know why is this happening when it is said that kubuntu team is still sending LTS cds ?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, 'it' being what?
<stdin> aventis: how many did you order ?
<Jucato> <TheGateKeeper> anyone in here program the bot? <-- regarding factoids?
<Jucato> ah nvm
<aventis> im placing the request for last many months but every time i ceck my account on shipit page i get the above message
<TheGateKeeper> I am trying to find some info about factoids
<aventis> i ordered 10, then 5, then 1 but none was approved
<hendo> i am having problems with installing java
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: yes, I think they use supybot
<hendo> i have 606lts dapper
<Jucato> !bot | TheGateKeeper
<ubotu> TheGateKeeper: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> !java | hendo
<ubotu> hendo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PhinnFort> oh, and when i try to use OSS in mplayer, i get the following: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Invalid argument
<TheGateKeeper> !search *
<ubotu> Found: tvout,logs-#ubuntuforums,packages,ati-#ubuntu-xgl,picard,ubunto,fglrx-#ubuntu-xgl,kudos,buntudot,kdesu
<TheGateKeeper> hmm
<aventis> stdin: how can i solve this mystry why my request is not approved?
<PhinnFort> i thought that came because amarok was using it, but it was there still, after quitting amarok
<PhinnFort> !search alsa
<ubotu> Found: sound,alsa-source,dmix,esd,alsa
<stdin> aventis: hmm, maybe ask on #launchpad
<aventis> thanks, i will check
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, you can program factoid to give you a value when you give it a key like !bot what I was looking for was a command so that it would give a list of ALL the keys it knows
<aventis> btw i get this message " 10 CDs requested in 2006-09-30. This request was not approved, so no  CDs were shipped. "
<aventis> 5 CDs requested in 2006-12-09. This request was not approved, so no CDs  were shipped.
<waylandbill> I had to wait 3 months for shipit cds one time.
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ah. I suppose you got an answer in #ubuntu-bots?
<aventis> 1 CDs requested in 2006-12-24. This request was not approved, so no  CDs were shipped.
<stdin> aventis: yeah, ask the launchpad people, I think they run shipit
<PhinnFort> wtf... alsamixer tries to mix my video decoder...
<waylandbill> did you have incorrect or missing info?
<aventis> im going there
<PhinnFort> how can i check which program uses a certain kernel module?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, I hope so, as the knowledge in #supybots is borderline useless :-(
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl is a web interface to brows *all* the factoids that it knows... if that's what you were looking for...
<aventis> there is pindrop silence in #launchpad
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, I am tinkering with my own
<Jucato> ah ok
<TheGateKeeper> I want to know how you get factoid to spit that info out
<TheGateKeeper> seems like if you don't keep your own log you are stuffed
<karim>  i have a new processor intel celeron D with EMT64 support.. do i install ubuntu x86-64 or stick to ubuntu x86???
<LjL> karim: depends. if you want things like Flash, WINE, w32codecs, and others, you're better off with the x86 version
<LjL> binary-only stuff in general
<LjL> i think the performance advantages of the 64-bit version are relatively small
<karim> so u recommend the x86 ordinary thing??
<LjL> karim: i said "depends"
<karim> but the repositories really contain most of these things for the 64bit
<LjL> are you intending to use that sort of stuff i mentioned?
<karim> yes
<LjL> they quite don't
<LjL> !flash64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> ah nevermind
<LjL> !flash64bit
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<LjL> karim: see, this is an example - it can be done, but it's far from as easy as with the x86 version
<LjL> and i think in some cases other than flash, it's just quite impossible
<karim> well... thx verymuch for hepl guys...i believe i will stick to x86..
<karim> help...
<LjL> !flash64 is <alias> flash64bit
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<guglielf> hello, i'd like to find the contents document of the help:/ system in konqui, and in what directory it resides, any ideas?
<Jucato> afaik, help:/ and the ones in khelpcenter are the same
<LjL> guglielf: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML
<guglielf> LjL: thx, and how can I reach it within help:/? I suppose it must be something like help:/kubuntu/
<LjL> guglielf, uhm, you can do help:/applicationname
<LjL> like help:/konqueror for the konqueror help
<guglielf> right
<guglielf> so, only for apps
<Jucato> only for KDE stuff
<LjL> guglielf: don't know... you want the general Kubuntu help that you get from khelpcenter, right?
<LjL> it should be somewhere
<guglielf> ok
<LjL> i'll do a strace
<guglielf> i.e. help:/kubuntu/packagingguide/index.html
<LjL>  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en_US/khelpcenter/glossary/index.docbook is one file it opens
<guglielf> same here
<devilsadvocate> so edgy is officially still using 3.5.5 (kde) ?
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: Edgy will always be "officially" using 3.5.5
<LjL> guglielf: somehow i'm starting to believe that main khelpcenter homepage is generated dynamically
<Jucato> it's the default that is installed with it.
<LjL> there must be a template somewhere though
<guglielf> LjL: ok, another one would be help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/index.html
<LjL> yes, found that
<guglielf> which is the same of /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/desktopguide
<LjL> about-kubuntu  desktopguide  krelease-notes  packagingguide  serverguide
<guglielf> yeah
<LjL> these are the ones available under kubuntu
<LjL> but it's still not what khelpcenter gives
<Jucato> LjL: yes it seems that khelpcenter and help:/ dynamically generate HTML from .docbook...
<guglielf> hmm
<LjL> if that's the template, yes
<guglielf> ok
<guglielf> thanks both of you
* Jucato didn't help at all...
<devilsadvocate> hmmm... but still, a apt-get dist upgraade should  have been able to make the necessary change. but i think i see what the point is
<guglielf> why not? :)
<LjL> Jucato: the .docbook file i gave doesn't really seem to be the right template though
<guglielf> Jucato: conversation is always of help, isnt it?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> the "template", seems to be in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common
<Jucato> if by template, you mean the CSS stuff...
<Jucato> and common grapihcs/headers/footers
<LjL> Jucato: well no, i didn't mean the CSS
<LjL> maybe that's the only thing there is but
<LjL> but Jucato, like the "Kubuntu Documents" heading, that must be somewhere
<LjL> strace doesn't help at all
<Jucato> ah
<LjL> though it may be that it's missing some calls, since the process forks
<LjL> i'll just grep Kubuntu Documents
<LjL> uh, it's not in /usr/share/.../HTML
<LjL>  /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/ is the right track i think
<LjL>  /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/index.html.in possibly
* Jucato thinks he could also ask in #ubuntu-doc
<LjL> well it's really all in /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/ , but mixed around
<LjL> err i mean
<LjL>  /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/
<LjL> there's the .directory file in there for instance
<LjL> and that has "Kubuntu Documents"
<guglielf> going to check it
<LjL>  /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/table-of-contents.xslt is also a part of that
<guglielf> LjL: to be more precise, what I wanted to find was the page that comes out when one opens the Help under the Kmenu.
<guglielf> maybe it's a dynamically created page, as you stated before
<Prisoner_> hello
<LjL> yes guglielf, i'd got that
<LjL> i just can't find it anywhere
<LjL> it's *certainly* generated dynamically, and i've found a few files that contribute, i just can't put it together
<dromer> this is strange, when I connect usb-devices, they apear in lsusb, but they are not mounted, this should be done automatically right? even after reboot this still happens
<guglielf> ok, didnt know if I was clear enough :)
<LjL> i must be missing the one important file
<guglielf> LjL: hmm I see now
<Prisoner_> hi
<LjL> dromer, if by "USB devices" you mean memory drives, yes, they should be mounted automatically
<dromer> LjL: flash-stick/camera, they are not mounted
<dromer> but htey are in lsusb
<dominik> hello world
<guglielf> LjL: sometimes not being english mothertongue makes things complicated to explain ;)
<LjL> dromer: i suppose you have the whole of kubuntu-desktop installed?
<dromer> LjL: yes
<dromer> actually ubuntu with kde desktop later
<LjL> dromer: hmm then might it not be some conflict with the GNOME/Ubuntu automounter?
<LjL> assuming they're different, i don't quite really know about that
<LjL> guglielf: i'll download the khelpcenter source and see what i can
<dromer> LjL: I don't know, it used to work just fine, just since some weeks I noticed it doesn't work correctly anymore
<guglielf> #kubuntu-doc
<LjL> guglielf: they have it?
<guglielf> hmm does not exist :(
<LjL> nah i guess there's only #ubuntu-doc
<guglielf> only ubuntu
<guglielf> yeah
<LjL> but i think they're more concerned with the wiki and stuff
<LjL> than with actual source code, that is
<guglielf> I think so
<PhinnFort> is adept manager safe to use?
<Prisoner_> just downloaded some updates using adept
<LjL> Adept is the default package managing interface on Kubuntu
<Mightily-Oats> hey all
<Prisoner_> KDE seems to really push this system
<Prisoner_> looking at the system load, it's using most of the RAM
<Mightily-Oats> im wondering if anyone can help me again.. a while ago (a few weeks) i was in here talking about my hdd, and how it kept ticking.. as though it was being put to sleep.. and then powering back up every 10 to 20 seconds.. it was a fujitsu laptop hdd (5400 8mb cache).. i recently upgraded to a seagate (7200 8mb cache)... and there is still the ticking sound... any ideas?
<Mightily-Oats> im kinda hoping i havent got 2 dud hdds in a row
<chuache> hi
<Ash-Fox> Anybody came across this issue before with edgy. Hardware I've never used Linux on before, I run 'lspci', nothing is outputted, but when I run 'lspci -H1', all the hardware is seen. It looks like the kernel doesn't support the hardware, but the hardware listed doesn't seem to be that special or unique. Any ideas on what todo?
<wheatie> Prisoner_, linux works differently then windows for example. Windows waits to access ram while linux uses it and keeps it in cache waiting to be more quickly accessed
<Prisoner_> not a swap file issue is it?
<bXi> Mightily-Oats: its a laptop?
<Prisoner_> ok
<djwilcox> hi - mac osx user just switched to kubuntu
<Mightily-Oats> yep.. its a laptop
<Prisoner_> thanks for the info
<bXi> might be underpowering the HDDs then
<Prisoner_> I'm running Kubuntu on an ancient 400mhz AMDK6 with 384MB RAM
<Mightily-Oats> rats... was thinking it wouldnt be that cause it happens even when its running off ac
<Ash-Fox> Prisoner_, don't expect it to be lightning fast on older hardware
<Prisoner_> I don't
<Prisoner_> I just wanted to play with it to see how well it works
<Mightily-Oats> djwilcox: hope u like it :)
<djwilcox> cheers
<djwilcox> yer it looks good - lots of geek tools
<djwilcox> im used to unix - just need to work out how to install software
<Ash-Fox> It's very similar to how Solaris, FreeBSD, openbsd does.. you use a package manager
<Ash-Fox> In Kubuntu you use adept
<Mightily-Oats> lol yeah.. i like the mac osx interface.. smooth and sleek... but i also find it feeling like its missing stuff... still like it though :)
<Prisoner_> I'm also going to try Xubuntu to see if I like that too, just trying to find out if Linux is an option for me
<djwilcox> i use the mac for final cut and aperature
<enzo> hello
<Prisoner_> my main PC is a 1.583GHZ AMD Sempron with 512MB Ram
<djwilcox> do you use the package manager to install software or the terminal with apt
<djwilcox> dont see a lot of software in the package manager
<Mightily-Oats> i like the terminal apt.. but i find synaptic to be a great app for search and install.. but if i know the app name i apt it
<Prisoner_> If I decide to use Linux, that machine will be one it runs on
<dominik> Hello guys, I have mp3 files that I loaded to my Kubuntu computer, but the keffeine media palyer wouldn't play it...is there any player that can play mp3 files?
<tsdgeos> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emp__> dominik: vlc media player
<djwilcox> vlc player
<emp__> for all your media
<emp__> works always
<emp__> wonderful thing :)
<djwilcox> does it work with h264
<dominik> emp__: do I need to download it ??
<emp__> yes
<emp__> install it with adept package manager
<tsdgeos> djwilcox: yes
<Mightily-Oats> dominik: install libxine-extracodecs
<emp__> just search video lan or vlc i think
<dominik> emp__: I hate to sound stupid, but what is the full name for vlc, and where do I get it?
<bXi> google for vlc and you'll find it
<dominik> cheers guys, I will check it out!
<emp__> video lan
<djwilcox> vlc link: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<emp__> just go to your packet manager
<emp__> type
<emp__> vlc
<emp__> right button request install
<emp__> done!
<djwilcox> to install vlc go to the adept manager and type in vlc
<djwilcox> but nothing seems 2 b listed - am i being dense or what
<pucko-> have you added the universe repository?
<djwilcox> linux nube - just switched from maco osx - no idea what i am doing
<DettoAltrimenti> I'm trying to connect to a wireless connection on kubuntu that requires a username and password- where can I fill in this information?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> is it true that edgy broke a lot of compatibility with rt61-based wireless cards?
<djwilcox> does edgy work with airport extreme cards and wpa
<klausos> how can i make knetwork auto-connects to my home wpa wireless network without asking me all the times for the wlan's password????
<emp__> djwilcox: google on sources.list
<emp__> and add edgy universe
<emp__> that will fix it
<djwilcox> cheers
<djwilcox> cool
<emp__> its in /etc/sources.list
<emp__> you have to edit it as root
<emp__> and add the edgy universe
<emp__> google will tell u how
<emp__> =)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> or just go in and uncomment the universe/multiverse lines that are already in there.
<djwilcox> google is your friend
<emp__> well I updated from dapper |Daisuke_Ido|
<emp__> so i wouldnt know
<emp__> =)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> yeah, the universe.multiverse lines are there in edgy, just commented out.  you can uncomment them in adept, or use synaptic to enable them without messing with the sources.list file
<emp__> i dont mess
<emp__> xD
<|Daisuke_Ido|> hehe
<emp__> but good to know
<julius> hi
<julius> please somebody help me with red conections in red hat linux???
<julius> please
<|Daisuke_Ido|> this is a channel for kubuntu-related issues, you might want to see if there are any areas for fedora core support
<gael_> Bonjour a tous J'essaie de faire tourner Zuma en utilisant Wine mais je n'ai pas d'acceleration materielle
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon to everybody
<Jucato> !fr | gael_
<ubotu> gael_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ucordes> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i'm going to go ahead and try to drop back to dapper on the other pc, since rt61 support appears to be broken in edgy...
<wimpies> hi all, When I insert an audio CD I get this dialog asking what to do .  When I select open in new window I am supposed to see the content of the CD but I get an error claiming I have no access to /dev/hdc (which I have) ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> does wireless connection go bad on bad weather? as in is it supposed to
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me with Ekiga please?  I keep getting "Registration failed:timeout" errors!
<eaf> hello
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> how to install kubuntu two sata disk
<superkirbyartist> I really need help with ekiga.
<cob> what is the name of the french forum for kubuntu ?
<ubuntu__> raid 0 please
<ubuntu__> how to raid 0
<superkirbyartist> #kubuntu-fr cob
<cob> thinks
<eaf> when i install some software like amsn.deb i will need a lot of files= how can i install all this files easy ??
<pablin29> hi
<Jucato> !amsn | eaf
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Jucato> eaf: install from the repository. that will handle all dependencies (those files you mentioned)
<blindside_> pffft kopete ftw
<TheHermit> HOw to make beryl the deffuclt windo manager
<TheHermit> sorry defualt*
<Jucato> !beryl | TheHermit
<ubotu> TheHermit: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<solemnwarning> I'm trying to setup ndiswrapper but modprobe ndiswrapper fails with invalid arg
<carlos_> I have bought a laptop Acer 3690, but i am not able to connect to internet by wireless (eth1). Eth1 is not activated. How to activate it
<solemnwarning> What should I do?
<TheHermit> okay
<dominik> thanks guys, I just finished installing the vlc on my computer and its playing like magic :)
<dominik> you guys are very good at explaining things to us beginners
<carlos_> anyone does know how to activate eth1 on kubuntu:
<carlos_> [14:40]  <carlos_> anyone does know how to activate eth1 on kubuntu
<erhanr> carlos_:  ifconfig eth1 up
<erhanr> i can ping my lan pc and i can ping from other pc to lan .but i cant connecting from other pc to .net
<erhanr> whats wrong ? when i ping google it keeps says its unknown host
<Mightily-Oats> <erhanr>: from the machine that says unknown host for google, can u ping the other machines?
<erhanr> well i just have one lan pc
<erhanr> well i cant ping modem's ip from other pc which cant connect internet
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. is the right dns server in the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<erhanr> i write /etc/resolv.conf    eth1's ip -thats on server-
<erhanr> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&page=1  < i did like there
<ReTyPe> http://rafb.net/p/Ex3zIJ92.html > my Kubuntu 64 7.04 update went wrong
<dominik_> I am not anymore able to download anything with adept.. no error messages, just no dl
<erhanr> dominik do you try apt-get or aptitude ?
<dominik_> yes
<erhanr> and nothing ?
<dominik_> i tried to connect to ip but it suddenly stops
<nickirmizban> ok
<nickirmizban> i can help you
<nickirmizban> you motherfucker
<ReTyPe> i have somethimes problems to, its my network settings, i neet to edit my /etc/resolv.conf with my isp dns servers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eimajenthat> I'm getting an APT error.  It says "dpkg: error processing wpasupplicant (--purge): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."  But how do I reinstall it?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@p548EBA60.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!?=nickirmi@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dominik_> 0% [Verbinde mit 172.25.10.1 ]  and nothing happens
<ReTyPe> dominik_:  what is in your resolv.conf ???   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<erhanr> maybe its about source list
<dominik_> mom i'll have a look
<eimajenthat> How do I reinstall a package in APT?
<dominik_> nameserver 205.188.146.145 only one line
<carlos_> erhanr> The answer was: No such file or directory.
<dominik_> shall i delete "nameserver 205.188.146.145"
<mendred> eimajenthat: try using --reinstall
<Jucato> eimajenthat: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to have any idea what todo with my 'lspci' issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070713
<eimajenthat> thanks
<erhanr> no exist reinstall  in apt .was it ?
<dominik_> y
<erhanr> carlos_: do you see with  lspci your second (eth1) network card name ?
<carlos_> erhanr> yes. The answer is
<carlos_> 0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 
<carlos_>  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dominik_> Last week i used to connect to a proxy server in our computer room at school, could i have changed there some important settings?
<dominik_> if i make "fetch updates" in adept it only goes till 24%
<Ilpo> Mills tavalla KDE:n asetukset saatiin talletettua poistumatta KDE:st?
<Ilpo> oops
<Ilpo> How I can save KDE settings without quitting it?
<ReTyPe> how do i play mp4 files ?
<ReTyPe> in kubuntu 64 7.04
<nanda> Ilpa: try clicking "apply"?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ReTyPe about feisty | ReTyPe, see the private message from Ubotu
<Ilpo> But When I restart computer old settings becomes again.. in some cases
<nanda> strange
<Ilpo> Like amount of desktop windows etc.
<ReTyPe> thx LjL i know that
<Ilpo> I do quit and then start :)
<LjL> ReTyPe: not really, since you asked here rather than in #Ubuntu+1
<wheatie> you need to K and  "logout" or " restart" for kde to remember your desktop settings IE: windows you left open, and aps in the taskbar generally
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> can anyone help with my ipod mini please
<wheatie> rebooting in console dosnt save desktop settings by default
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> can anyone
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> help
<solemnwarning> I'm trying to setup a Linksys WPC54G pccard with ndiswrapper, but I don't have a wlan0 interface
<solemnwarning> At first I had wlan0, but after a crash and reboot it disappeared
<solemnwarning> What should I do?
<wheatie> solemnwarning,  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<wheatie> you should find either eth1 or wlan0
<FreshPrince> hi
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, u here?
<FreshPrince> cpk1, ? :(
<solemnwarning> The card registered as eth1, but ifup is acting as if it's an ethernet card
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> my ipod mini
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> has sad face
<FreshPrince> u remember i've encoded the movie to a vcd.. but the movie is too big now.. -> 1.7G    Baabul-1.mpg
<FreshPrince>  why that?
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> i cant fix it
<wheatie> solemnwarning, it technically is a network card... you can simply rename the device if you like but it's only going to make a cosmetic name change
<solemnwarning> It's not working as a wifi card
<Ilpo> How about release of KDE 3.5.6 to Dapper?
<solemnwarning> I'm getting link down errors when I try ifup
<solemnwarning> When I put the card in errors about Microcode "....fw" not available or load failed
<solemnwarning> In dmesg
<wheatie> IIpo dapper is an LTS  version and debs are not available for it
<Ilpo> wheatie, does it come some day to Dapper?
<wheatie> solemnwarning, you'll need to then probably install the firmware as its probably closed-source and not able to ship with ubuntu
<solemnwarning> I've read a thread in ubuntu forums, loads of people got this card working, nothing about this error
<wheatie> the point of Dapper isnt to have the latest and greatest software.. It's purpose is to be a stable release which causes minimal headaches
<Ilpo> ok
<Ilpo> thats good aim
<wheatie> llpo, if you want bleeding "edge" go to edgy
<lamarieta> Hi everybody
<wheatie> solemnwarning, i'd suggest perhaps posting on those forums then the output of your dmseg and perhaps the people whome have your hardwarde can be of better assistance then myself?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> solemnwarning: what revision of the wmp54g?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> because i'm having similar issues
<solemnwarning> lspci says rev 03
<lamarieta> Using Dapper Drake Kubuntu and trying to install easyubuntu
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i don't recommend easyubuntu, it can break things easily
<lamarieta> No luck, followed the terminal commands of the homepage and got error after the first one.
<lamarieta> OK
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i rest my case
<lamarieta> Autmatix then?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> nope
<lamarieta> Gee
<lamarieta> Then? Stick to the oficail repositories?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> enable universe and multiverse repositories and install via adept or synaptic
<lamarieta> OK. Thanks lots anyhow.
<richard> hello all
<|Daisuke_Ido|> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<richard> anyone know how to supress the messages you get from kget?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> enable the two i mentioned and you'll have access to *most* of what those scripts have to offer
<FreshPrince> PhinnFort, PhinnFort cpk1 cpk1 ^_^
<lamarieta> I'll do so, Thanks.
<phobiac> I'm interested in attempting to learn the dvorak keyboard layout, but I don't know how to switch to it with kubuntu. What I'd prefer is to be able o swtich between qwert and dvorak with a hotkey, is that possible?
<LjL> phobiac: it's totally possible
<LjL> phobiac: go to system settings, personal, regional and language
<Pirate-king> hello
<julian_> hi
<phobiac> Aha, keyboard layouts.
<julian_> i try to install xen on my machine
<LjL> phobiac: go to keyboard layout, enable layouts, select a layout - two actually, perhaps -, and add it
<LjL> phobiac: then for one layout, "layout variant" and select dvorak
<julian_> the 2.6.17 kernel won't work, crashes with kernelpanic at boot
<Pirate-king> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.  tring to download a podcast anyone?
<LjL> phobiac: then yes, in keyboard shortcuts you can set that
<Pirate-king> get that error
<LjL> phobiac: i use Pause/Break, for the record
<phobiac> Hmm, a problem. I've no availible layouts and the add button does nothing.
<julian_> but xen-2.6.16 works fine, i only need nvidia and r1000 for that
<LjL> phobiac, that happened to me to...
<LjL> phobiac, let me see how i solved that
<phobiac> LjL: Thank you very much.
<julian_> i don't now how to get this building, the way with the kernel headers wont work
<LjL> phobiac: (you did select "enable keyboard layouts" anyway, right?)
<phobiac> LjL: Yes
<gop> hey
<gop> I tryed this
<gop> hey I did this sudo chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials then I did this sudo mount -a    but I get this "  ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!"
<lupine_85> ...the owner of .smbcredentials is now root...
<lupine_85> maybe/
<LjL> phobiac: i've not forgotten, i just can't find it. it involved something ugly like making a symlink in /usr
<phobiac> LjL: Okay, thank you again.
<LjL> phobiac: i've found a couple of bug reports about it, but no solution
<LjL> i should start making my .bash_history infinite length i guess
<phobiac> Yeah, google seems to be giving little hope of a simple solution.
<phobiac> I'll keep looking though. Thank you.
<LjL> phobiac: did you upgrade from dapper to edgy by the way?
<phobiac> Yeah I did, that seems to be where the issue is.
<phobiac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309424
<phobiac> That might work, I'll have to try it.
<phobiac> Wait no, what exactly does xmodmap do?
<LjL> phobiac: hm no i'm quite sure that wasn't the solution i used
<LjL> phobiac: but the problem definitely seems to be related to upgrading from dapper to edgy
<phobiac> Yes, odd.
<LjL> phobiac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67612 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/77515
<phobiac> http://lwn.net/Articles/175287/
<devilsadvocate> did anyone try installing the kde4 dev. snapshot?
<phobiac> The second comment, is that what you did?
<grazie> I lost sound after updating some packages. Any suggestions on isolating the problem?
<erhanr> grazie: did you try  $ sudo alsaconf   ?
<LjL> phobiac: "create a symlink (/usr/share/X11/xkb -> /etc/X11/xkb)" <- yes this is quite possible
<LjL> cannot swear on the directories, but it was definitely something like that
<phobiac> How do I create a symlink?
<LjL> phobiac: ln -s <target-file> <symlink>
<LjL> phobiac: you'll need sudo for creating a symlink in /usr
<phobiac> Thank you
<LjL> phobiac: so sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/xkb /etc/X11/xdb
<LjL> err phobiac, no the opposite
<LjL> phobiac: so sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xdb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<erhanr> :) that not connect internet makes me crazy
<phobiac> Thank you very much, let me see if that fixes it.
<LjL> phobiac: please let me know if it does
<phobiac> No, it didn't. :(
<LjL> phobiac: restart X
<LjL> phobiac: if that command gave no error, that is
<phobiac> I know how to start x, how do you stop it?
<LjL> phobiac: sudo invoke-rc.d stop -- but you can just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<LjL> err, that would be sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<bitbyte> can anyone link me to a good howto for adding dapper-backports to my adept repository? I need Konversation 1.0
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bitbyte about backports | bitbyte, see the private message from Ubotu
<bitbyte> thx
<bitbyte> or would updating from kubuntu 5.05 to 5.10 be a better solution?
<bitbyte> er
<bitbyte> 6.06, sorry
<stdin> bitbyte: what are you running now ?
<bitbyte> 6.06
<LjL> phobiac: so any luck?
<andre> hello everyone
<phobiac> Logging back in made my computer freeze, probably because I tried to start a few too many things at once. Anyway it didn't work.
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stdin> bitbyte: there are instructions there ^^
<LjL> phobiac: do a "ls /usr/share/X11/xkb -l" please
<LjL> phobiac: and, besides the contents, tell me what color the last name is
<andre> hey everyone,  I have a a harddrive that device manager recognises, but I cannot find in computer... Is there anyone that could help me out?
<francesco_> question why is eclipse to slow on kubuntu?
<degun> bye
<bitbyte> stdin: is it easier to just use the al installer to upgrade it?
<bitbyte> alternate* installer
<francesco_> have installed eclipse from repository
<phobiac> Okay, I think whatever I did messed something up. My computer is running 10x slower then it should be.
<stdin> bitbyte: it will use the packages from the CD, rather than the network
<francesco_> and a code compl... is to slow
<phobiac> total 4
<phobiac> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-11-11 15:51 compiled
<phobiac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   12 2007-01-27 12:49 xkb -> /etc/X11/xk
<francesco_> eclipse make me crazy
<bitbyte> yes, i am downloading the 6.10 dvd right now, i had planned on using it to do an upgrade, would doing it some other route be a better solution?
<phobiac> The last file is lightblue -> darker blue
<LjL> phobiac: ok (i assume you just skipped the last character from the past)
<andre> hey everyone,  I have a a harddrive that device manager recognises, but I cannot find in computer... Is there anyone that could help me out?
<LjL> phobiac: what is that "compiled" thing though?
<phobiac> Oh oops, I must have. There should have been a b at the end of it.
<stdin> bitbyte: well, there is an "official" way, and a "painless" way
<phobiac> I honestly have no idea.
<bitbyte> i want the painless way, hehe
<phobiac> It's a folder with a readme file.
<erhanr> i solved my problem
<erhanr>  DNS: The same DNS as the first PC
<phobiac> "The X server uses this directory to store the compiled version of the
<erhanr> its weird but its
<stdin> bitbyte: the official way with the cd/dvd is to run "kdesu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade", but the other way is to follow instructions here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<phobiac> current keymap and/or any scratch keymaps used by clients." Fist line in the file.
<LjL> phobiac: oh, that means you already had that directory
<LjL> phobiac: the link wasn't created in the right position
<bitbyte> ok, thats the link you already gave me
<stdin> bitbyte: you can add the cd/dvd as a source before to use the packages on the cd/dvd with "sudo apt-cdrom add" (after you burn it)
<bitbyte> is the "official way" problematic?
<LjL> phobiac: does it *only* contain a readme file?
<phobiac> There's two folders in /usr/share/X11/xkb
<phobiac> One is named compiled, the other is (I assume) the symlink.
<LjL> phobiac: you assume right... but in compiled, there's only a readme?
<phobiac> Yes
<bitbyte> so if i boot off the 6.10 dvd, there's not an upgrade selection?
<stdin> bitbyte: yeah, because some of the main packages have changed names, and Kubuntu doesn't have a nice way to make sure it gets the correct dependences like Ubuntu does
<LjL> phobiac: then "sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xkb -r", take care typing this of course
<stdin> bitbyte: no, you don't boot from it
<bitbyte> ok, thanks
<stdin> bitbyte: you use it as on apt source
<bitbyte> ok
<LjL> phobiac: then make the link again, "sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xdb /usr/share/X11/xkb"
<bitbyte> i'll follow the instructions in the link you gave me
<bitbyte> thanks for the help
<LjL> phobiac: or perhaps just make a backup instead of removing
<stdin> you're welcome :)
<LjL> phobiac: sudo mv /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb-backup
<LjL> then recreate the link anyway
<phobiac> I already removed it.
<LjL> phobiac: well, that's ok, it didn't really contain anything anyway
<phobiac> Now there's a link witha little lock symbol on it in /usr/share/X11
<LjL> phobiac: ok, try the keyboard layout applet
<phobiac> Aha, it works!
<LjL> cool
<phobiac> Thank you :D
<LjL> i'll add this to the bug report, it's about time someone fixes it ;)
<phobiac> So just modify one of these layouts to be dvorak?
<djwilcox> hi just trying to change my sources.list - but a bit baffled
<phobiac> Ohh okay, there's a layout variant option.
<LjL> phobiac: yes, that's the idea
<LjL> not sure if you can use two layouts with the same nationality though
<LjL> but i guess you could just use, say a US layout an a US-extended one - if you're in the US
<phobiac> It works. Just added a us layout and chaged the layout variant to dvorak.
<phobiac> How do I switch though?
<djwilcox> found several different sets of instructions on google but not sure which is right
<LjL> phobiac: apply that, and go back to system settings
<phobiac> Okay
<LjL> phobiac: go to keyboard & mouse, keyboard shortcuts
<LjL> phobiac: in the "Search" box, type "layout"
<phobiac> Aha, found it.
<phobiac> It's right at the bottom, alt+ctrl+K
<LjL> phobiac: click on the entry, then click on the big key icon at the bottom, and choose your key
<LjL> phobiac: well i use Pause, it's basically unused and it's handy
<LjL> phobiac: you can also have a panel icon to switch if you prefer
<LjL> phobiac: that's in the settings you were in before, the following tab
<phobiac> Ahaha, for a second there I couldn't find the K key and couldn't switch back.
<phobiac> I'll think I'll set it to pause...it doesn't move around.
<phobiac> Thank you very much.
<LjL> right =)
<LjL> yw
<phobiac> I'm off now
<djwilcox> anyone know where to look for sources.list for edgy
<djwilcox> want to install vlc + lamp
<LjL> !easysource | djwilcox
<ubotu> djwilcox: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LjL> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eimajenthat> Is it possibe to get Flash Player for Konqueror?
<devilsadvocate> djwilcox, /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> eimajenthat: most certainly
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eimajenthat about flash | eimajenthat, see the private message from Ubotu
<djwilcox> cheers
<LjL> eimajenthat: there should be conqueror instructions on the page
<LjL> djwilcox: vlc is sudo apt-get install vlc, it's in universe
<djwilcox> linux nube just switched from mac osx
<eimajenthat> LjL: thanks much, sorry I didn't think of asking the bot myself
<LjL> eimajenthat: just remember to rescan for plugins in konqueror if it doesn't seem to work at first try
<djwilcox> think i need to set up universe in the souces.list
<LjL> Ubotu, tell djwilcox about repos | djwilcox, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> djwilcox: either use the instructions i just sent you, or use source-o-matic
<TheHermit> How to add beryl to sesion
<ziza> hey ppl, is there an alternative to cdrecord on linux. it seems like it doesn't want to burn a cd for me :( (using it through k3b)
<djwilcox> how do i right click with a one button mouse
<Ilpo> Which cd-player you have?
<djwilcox> is there a setting in the system prefs for the keyboard 2 chnge this
<ziza> my cd-recorder is Plextor PX-W4012A
<Ilpo> ziza, you can search with Google and keywords of those plextor and cdrecord and perhaps linux
<ziza> cdrecord apparently demands a cue-sheet, but i don't have one. why should i need one? i'm just trying to burn a simple knoppix cd (and a kubuntu cd after that)
<ziza> ah, i'll try to write in RAW-mode :)
<ziza> read that in the error message
<ziza> hope that'll work
<erik> i need help with apt and sources.list - what addresses shal i put there to be able to install superkaramba?
<erik> anyone?
<djwilcox> someone pointed me to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<djwilcox> im trying to work out how to change sources.list
<djwilcox> but i cant work out how to right click using a one button mouse
<djwilcox> ahhhhhhhh
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ctrl-click, shift-click?
<djwilcox> ill try
<djwilcox> i cant right click with ctrl or shift
<|Daisuke_Ido|> hmm
<ziza> do you have a context key on your keyboard?
<djwilcox> do i need to change th system prefs for keyboard
<djwilcox> mac keyboard
<ziza> bad luck :)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> might be better to change system prefs for the mouse
<djwilcox> linux nube - how do i do that
<djwilcox> first day on linux
<TheHermit> plz any one know to add beryl window manager to the session
<TheHermit> how*
<ziza> goddamn cd-recorder. it just hangs now when i want to burn something using the RAW option. but i managed to burn a gentoo, kubuntu cd earlier using linux. :(
<ziza> doesn't want to spit out the blank cd, although it's just a simulation. :((
<andre> hello all again :)
* genii sips a coffee
<FreshPrince> Phlosten, cpk1
<FreshPrince> stdin, yre u here?
<stdin> um, yeah, for a bit
<FreshPrince> stdin, ok :D u remember my problem yesterday?
<FreshPrince> my question about encoding movie to vcd
<stdin> ah, yeah, I think  :P
<FreshPrince> heeh
<FreshPrince> well i already did that
<FreshPrince> but the movie is now about 1 GB..
<FreshPrince> why this? oO
<FreshPrince> 1.7G    Baabul-1.mpg
<stdin> how long is it (time)?
<FreshPrince> ehm.. wait
<FreshPrince> acutally the movie is
<FreshPrince> 698M
<FreshPrince> but now after encoding to vcd. its 1.7 GB -.-
<stdin> what, before you used ffmpeg it was 698MB ?
<FreshPrince> how can i check how long it is ?
<FreshPrince> stdin, yes
<stdin> what format was it in?
<FreshPrince> .avi
<stdin> try hovering your cursor over it, and see if you get the time, or in properties -> Meta info
<stdin> and see if you can see a codec
<FreshPrince> Selected audio codec: [mp3]  afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
<FreshPrince> oO
<FreshPrince> Selected video codec: [mpeg12]  vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))
<stdin> is that the avi ?
<FreshPrince> no
<FreshPrince> the .mpg
<FreshPrince> the vcd one
<stdin> look at the avi one
<FreshPrince> Selected video codec: [ffodivx]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<FreshPrince> ah ok i got it
<FreshPrince> i can see it with gmplayer
<FreshPrince> the movie is 02:49:00 long
<FreshPrince> from avi
<stdin> ahh, that's probably too long
<FreshPrince> and the .mpg one is 02:49:01
<stdin> cds can only have about 80mins of video on them
<FreshPrince> too long?
<FreshPrince> ah..
<FreshPrince> ys right..
<FreshPrince> your right.. hm
<FreshPrince> hehe
<FreshPrince> shit :D
<stdin> merde
<stdin> ^^ french
<FreshPrince> that means i need a dvd to watch them on a dvd player
<stdin> yaeh
<FreshPrince> stdin, yes i know ;) tu parlais francais bien? :P
<FreshPrince> u are from uk :)
<stdin> dude, I can't speak french, only swear in it :P
<FreshPrince> hehe :D
<stdin> yeah, im from the uk
<FreshPrince> uk is nice ;)
<stdin> cold atm tho
<FreshPrince> yup know :)
<genii> !lives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm
<FreshPrince> ^^
<zyth> Can anyone tell me why, when I'm copying 27 gb of files from one HD to the other, some apps just dont open when I run them? (Amaroq, for instance)
<FreshPrince> hm
<zyth> once the copy finishes, it opens fine
<underdog5004> hangovers just plain suck!
<underdog5004> zyth, you may be exhausting your RAM cache
<FreshPrince> stdin, well i came in this channel for help... -> k3b ^^ but i'm not a kubuntu user
<zyth> underdog5004: shouldn't my swap help w/ that?
<underdog5004> hey genii
<underdog5004> zyth, yeah, you'd think...how big is it?
<zyth> my swap? umm one sec
<underdog5004> lol, my swap is bigger than your swap...
<stdin> FreshPrince: there is also #kde
<FreshPrince> stdin, yes i know. :)
<zyth> hm I don't seem to have that KDE partition tool
<zyth> odd.
<underdog5004> zyth, do top in a konsole
<underdog5004> you should be able to see it, I believe...
<underdog5004> maybe fdisk -l ...not sure about that one
<stdin> but now I'm going to eat my dinner, it's 7pm and I'm hungry, back soon :)
<zyth> ok
<underdog5004> syl stdin
<genii> underdog5004 Hiya matthew
* stdin hangs a "do not disturb" sign up
<zyth> 3028212k total, 3010536k free
<zyth> so its not the swap ;)
<underdog5004> genii, have you heard of irish carbombs? I had 5
<underdog5004> zyth, hmmm, I don't know then...sorry
<underdog5004> genii, any ideas?
<zyth> underdog5004: and DMA is on.. well, not on the SATA drive, it doesnt seem to like dma
<zyth> but on my IDE drive it's on.
<underdog5004> zyth...and are you transferring from hard drive to hard drive or over a network?
<zyth> HD to HD
<zyth> um /dev/hdd to /dev/sda
<zyth> both are ext3 partitions
<underdog5004> hmm, I don't know
<zyth> yeah, its weird.
<zyth> just turns my system to goo.  lol
<underdog5004> lol, are you on a livecd?
<zyth> nup, installed to HD
<zyth> havent changed my kernel to an i686 one yet, still using stock
<zyth> but I don't see that making a difference
<genii> underdog5004 Is that some mixed drink? Otherwise I understand irish carbombs to be a result of the IRA at work ...
<soulrider> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<zyth> ...and it doesnt' run Guild Wars properly.  Boo.
<underdog5004> I remember having that problem when I used DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<zyth> hm
<zyth> ever find out what caused it?
<underdog5004> genii, you drop a half/half shot of baileys and whisky into a pint of guiness
<underdog5004> zyth, nope, just let it chug away
<zyth> lol
<underdog5004> man, I hate puking...puked my 100 dollar retainer into the toilet last night...then flushed...
<zyth> k.. copy done
<zyth> works fine now
<zyth> haha
<FreshPrince> anyway... that for the help
<genii> underdog5004 Lots of gatorade is my suggestion... rehydration
<FreshPrince> @ stdin
<FreshPrince> *thanks
<zyth> I use water.
<zyth> lol
<zyth> but I don't get hung over, ever
<underdog5004> meh, I've been hearing grease...grease and water...
<underdog5004> apparently the grease absorbs the alky...
<zyth> alcohol is fat soluble
<underdog5004> my first time getting drunk...oh well
<underdog5004> zyth, that's good, right?
<underdog5004> lol
<genii> Well, I used to always go eat a huge breakfast of bacon and eggs after a rough night which seems to help if you can keep it down
<soulrider> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<underdog5004> got two mcdonalds hash browns and a sausage mcmuffin...
<underdog5004> I'm loving it...
<zyth> yes, I am sure you are
<zyth> eww
<zyth> lol
<underdog5004> and a big cup of OJ
<jhutchins> Yeah, replace electrolytes.  Sugar in reasonable quantities helps break down some of the nasties.
<underdog5004> genii, which program do you use for irc server?
<jhutchins> Exercise helps a lot.
<underdog5004> jhutchins, gotcha covered...oj and walked to work...
<underdog5004> the whole 5 blocks
<genii> underdog5004 hybrid7
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> available in repos?
<genii> underdog5004 and en eggrop bot to monitor channels
* jhutchins is a former professional at that stuff - used to tend bar for frat boys.
<underdog5004> genii, you use a bot to keep channels open?
<johnn> hi is there a way to find out which packages are installed from 3rd party repos? (something like apt-cache policy for all packages) ?
<genii> underdog5004 Yeah it's in there ... I think name is like ircd-hybrid   or similar
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> genii, lotta config involved?
<genii> yes
<underdog5004> ah, I'm finally keeping food down...yay
<underdog5004> bummer
<underdog5004> I hate config...oh well...
<zyth> why is java asking me to agree to a dlj license, isnt it GPL now?
<underdog5004> It's amazing the wealth of knowledge available to me here...everything from hangover tips to irc server help
<djwilcox> hi anyone know to to get a one button mouse to right click
<zyth> djwilcox: hold down ctrl I think, or windows key
<underdog5004> djwilcox, did you try control+click?
<jhutchins> djwilcox: Usually use a mod key as above.
<genii> underdog5004: Yeah it's your one-stop info channel ;)
<zyth> well unless its an apple
<zyth> lol
<djwilcox> yer just wont work
<underdog5004> yer?
<djwilcox> yer using an apple keyboard and mouse
<jhutchins> djwilcox: Try the apple, shift, and splat keys.
<djwilcox> whats splat
<underdog5004> splat...nice
<underdog5004> the splat sigh
<underdog5004> sign
<underdog5004> cloverleaf
<underdog5004> lol, got an old performa 6360 here in the shop
<genii> "option" key LOL
<djwilcox> i going to hunt down pingu and kill him if i cant get this mouse working
<underdog5004> pingu? who is he and why?
<djwilcox> pingu is a penguin
<genii> underdog5004: I just stripped an old ppc 603 and tossed most of it. Cleaning out my lab to bring the total number down to about 30 systems
<zyth> djwilcox: spend the $5 for a 2 button optical mouse w/ scroll?
<djwilcox> yer i know
<YumeNoEien> hi everyone
<djwilcox> damn apple with their one button mouse
<YumeNoEien> lol
<YumeNoEien> i feel your pain dj
<djwilcox> alt f12 seems to bring up right click
<YumeNoEien> -.-
<djwilcox> trying to right click in package manager
<zyth> djwilcox: google it, I am sure you can map ctrl+click to button 2
<djwilcox> thats what i thought
<YumeNoEien> hey does anyone know how to check in the terminal if kubuntu recognizes your modem?
<djwilcox> spend half my life googling 4 stuff
<YumeNoEien> :)
<zyth> imagine if we had no google and all had to use excite or webcrawler or some crap
<zyth> eww.
<YumeNoEien> i used to use dogpile
<zyth> same
<zyth> cause it did everything
<YumeNoEien> indeed
<YumeNoEien> a google acestor
<YumeNoEien> in a way
<genii> before google webcrawler used to be my fave
<zyth> altavista was good
<zyth> at one point
<YumeNoEien> ive always hated ask jeeves
<YumeNoEien> with that anoying image of that annoying butler
<genii> YumeNoEien: What kind of modem are you trying to set up?
<YumeNoEien> i have no idea, but i set up kubuntu on my laptop, which was bought with windows
<YumeNoEien> now i think i have some modem specifically for windows
<zyth> yeah prolly
<YumeNoEien> dangit
<YumeNoEien> not what i wanted to hear
<genii> You should look up the specs for your system on the manufacturer's website. May be a "winmodem" in which case you'll need to do some compiling or so on
<YumeNoEien> eep, ie just learned the ls and cd commands
<YumeNoEien> i couldnt compile even if i knew what that was
<YumeNoEien> im pretty new to linux
<Bxnp> how can i build a deb package from source
<genii> If it's an Intel537 or Lucent there are drivers you can install without much problem. But Conexant are a headache
<YumeNoEien> :(
<Tpm_bwana> I have a dual-boot system. I have 20G HD space devoted to Ubuntu Mint, and 60G HD space to Kubuntu. I would like to change this to 10G Kubuntu, and 70G to Mint. Any way to do this with say..QTparted, without reinstalling one or the other?
<YumeNoEien> can i find out what kind of modem i have if i go to the root/dev and do an ls command?
<genii> no
<Tpm_bwana> genii-that to me?
<YumeNoEien> oh right, if it doesnt recognize it, it cant name it ^
<genii> Sometimes the command lspci will tell you something but a lot of these winmodems don't even report to the pci controller
<YumeNoEien> icic
<YumeNoEien> YES!
<YumeNoEien> intel modem
<genii> Tpm_bwana: No, was to YumeNoEien
<genii> Intel 537 or 536 type?
<Tpm_bwana> I have a dual-boot system. I have 20G HD space devoted to Ubuntu Mint, and 60G HD space to Kubuntu. I would like to change this to 10G Kubuntu, and 70G to Mint. Any way to do this with say..QTparted, without reinstalling one or the other?
<YumeNoEien> genii: a long cloud of text, but neither of those numbers
<zyth> Tpm_bwana: you alrady asked once, spamming the same question every 3 minutes won't help
<YumeNoEien> genii: il just type it over
<Tpm_bwana> But your scolding me will? oh big guru?
<genii> YumeNoEien: There is a utility on the linmodem site to probe modems. I'll see if I can find the url for ya
<YumeNoEien> genii: thanks a lot :)
<YumeNoEien> wow i got more help than i expected
<zyth> hahah
<zyth> Amarok is on crack
<YumeNoEien> lol, whats it doing?
<zyth> its showing the wrong CD art in context view
<zyth> like. its got my songs confused
<YumeNoEien> hehe
<YumeNoEien> reboot :p
<YumeNoEien> on the other hand
<zyth> serious?
<YumeNoEien> it doesnt really matter right?
<johnn> it's like "rediscover your music" :p
<YumeNoEien> also dont take my advice, i know nothing :p
<genii> The file: http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/packages/scanModem.gz The main page with instructions and so on: http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanModem
<YumeNoEien> genii: TY!
<underdog5004> man, i hate modems
<YumeNoEien> i love them, just not when they arent working
<underdog5004> dialers, anyway
<genii> YumeNoEien: Once you know more the specific type or chipset it will be easier to find the right way to go about installing it
<YumeNoEien> genii: thank you, im gonna visit that link right now
<johnn> i just got an good old external usr modem for fax ;)
<johnn> worked for like.. 10 years ;)
<underdog5004> nice, just set up an old pci usr controller based modem...minimal hassle
<zyth> well, it got the album info for the kid's wiggle song right
<zyth> go figure.
<underdog5004> zyth, that's hilarious
<underdog5004> !
<genii> underdog5004: Yeah USR rocks
<tethylis> exec kdeversion
<underdog5004> genii, lol, had to scavenge for it in the boneyard at the shop...lol
<underdog5004> we've got a bunch of ISA modems...
<zyth> ISA?
<zyth> eww
<underdog5004> yeah
<zyth> that.,, is scary
<underdog5004> my sentiments exactly...
<zyth> at least none of em are winmodems
<zyth> lol
<Minataku> Heya, genii :D
<underdog5004> I think the average proc speed in the boneyard is about 400 Mhz
<underdog5004> lol, genii has all kinds of friends...
<underdog5004> wish I had friends...
<Minataku> He promised me free stuff
<Minataku> underdog5004: Do the same and I'll be your friend too
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> lol, I promised him free stuff
<underdog5004> Minataku, got a bridge I can sell you...nice location, very close to alcatraz...
<underdog5004> a bit misty at times...
<underdog5004> hell, I"ll give it to you, just c'mon by and pick it up
<FreshPrince> re
<goop2> how do you open a '.run' file?
<genii> Minataku Hiya :)
<zyth> sh blah.run
<goop2> thanks
<underdog5004> zyth, proper etiquette: sh foo.run
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> jk
<zyth> foo!
<zyth> ;)
<Minataku> underdog5004: rofl
<underdog5004> man, I am feelin' better!
<goop2> heh
<Minataku> underdog5004: Yeah, yeah, a bridge in New York, I've been there and on that bridge... I don't want it
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Wait, wrong coast
<Minataku> lol
<genii> underdog5004: Actually we had a lot of old Sun equipment, cleaning out the shop. So it's either junk it or give it away basically.
<zyth> wtf
<zyth> I can't switch users w/o killing my current session in KDE?
<Minataku> genii: Speaking of, give me more XD
<underdog5004> genii, wanna toss me some?
<Minataku> Too late
<Minataku> I claimed it all
<underdog5004> Minataku, I hate you
<zyth> nm found it
* Minataku shakes his tails at underdog5004 
<Minataku> Nyah
<Minataku> XD
<jbruckman> what are some reasons that Ktorrent would stall indefinately even though the torrent is good?
<genii> Minataku I'll pack whatever the hell will fit in the empty spaces in the box LOL lots of old scsi things and so on. Whatever there is. I just need right now to get access tot he other office things are locked in during the construction
<jbruckman> indefinitely*
<Minataku> jbruckman: It could be that the torrent actually ISN'T good
<underdog5004> jbruckman, had the same problem, use azureus
<Minataku> Sorry, underdog5004, I've been on this lead for the past while
<underdog5004> jbruckman, or if you can handle command line, rtorrent
<jbruckman> Minataku: no, i know the torrent works. same torrent is downloading for a friend.
<Minataku> Plus, I'm rabid when it comes to stuff like this
<Minataku> Ask genii how I reacted when his boss took my IPC
<underdog5004> I love old computers...
<jbruckman> underdog5004: never heard of rtorrent. I'll give it a try
<Minataku> underdog5004: Same here
<Minataku> jbruckman: Hm...
<underdog5004> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Minataku> jbruckman: Maybe ktorrent is bad
<Minataku> XD
<tanlaan> does easy ubuntu work for kubuntu?
<Minataku> genii: toss in some HDDs and SCSI CD-ROM drives if any
<genii> underdog5004: I have this ancient thing called an Alex terminal if you want something of museum-quality LOL
<Minataku> Those buggers are hard to get
<Minataku> I WANT IT
<underdog5004> lol
<jbruckman> Minataku: Well, to be honost, I'm on a school network and trying to sneak out on port 80--which my friend downstairs is managing successfully
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> jbruckman: Ah
<jbruckman> Minataku: However, I can't seem to get it to work.
<genii> Minataku I actually have some scsi cd and so on. They are not try-loadrers tho
<jbruckman> Minataku: His name is Admiral_Chicago, perhaps you know him?
<genii> tray-loaders
<Minataku> genii: That's perfectly fine
<Minataku> I just bought two caddies
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> The LX I won on eBay came with a caddy drive
<Minataku> So I'm set there
<tanlaan> Minataku what are you trying to do with these old parts?
<Minataku> USe them
<genii> OK, np then. I think they are mainly Toshiba. No Plextor
<Minataku> I've got my SPARCstation 10 running right now
<underdog5004> lol, I know admiral_chicago
<Minataku> genii: Toshiba very good
<tanlaan> Minataku: haha, nice
<Minataku> jbruckman: Nope, don't know him, sorry
<jbruckman> Minataku: kk. Anywya, I'm going to go work on this. Thanks for the info!
<Minataku> jbruckman: np
<Minataku> tanlaan: It's the middle of a SPARC stack
<tanlaan> Minataku: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARCstation
<genii> btw anyone know what a mintel terminal is? I have one of those too
<Minataku> SPARCstation LX, SPARCstation 10, SPARCstation 5/170
<Minataku> genii: I think it's a French thing
<underdog5004> those french
<dhq> i need a power management tool for my laptop
<Minataku> genii: Well, don't overstuff the box, there has to be adequate padding
<genii> A page that has pics of both the minitel and the alex terminal if yer interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videotex
<Minataku> To compensate for how UPS treats packages
<Minataku> lol
<dhq> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Telroth|Away|Dep> anyone available to help with boot/grub/kernel problems ?
<Minataku> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Minataku> Bleh... should explain what ACPI is
<dhq> Minataku: is there cpu throttle etc
<Minataku> dhq: Yeah, that's all usually handled by ACPI
<genii> Minataku I have an excellent box-packing method :) I place everything slightly in from all the edges inside of a plastic bag then fill the cracks with expanding foam
<Minataku> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Telroth|Away|Dep> Advanced (Computer?) Power Interface
<Minataku> genii: Awesome, pack it in then :D
<Telroth|Away|Dep> ah
<underdog5004> genii, whoa...
<YumeAFK> genii: thanks i used scanModem
<Minataku> Successor to APM - Advanced Power Management
<YumeAFK> i worked and made three files i cant make sense of but
<YumeAFK> the site said i could mail one of the text files and a volunteer might help
<genii> YumeAFK: Well, the webpage shows how to decipher the files. But the main thing is to find the most exact model name possible
<YumeNoEien> k
<helpz0r> hey i'm trying to install kubuntu from the live cd but everytime i press next after choosing my keyboard layout the screen goes all nuts with diaganol lines; can you install it from the console instead?
<dhq> Minataku: i have acpi installed but i dont seem to controle throttle etc
<tanlaan> speaking of old computers, ive been thinking about trying to get ahold of an old apple IIgs and try learning a programming language for it
<genii> YumeAFK:Basically, if it's a 536 or 537 model there are drivers not too hard to install. If it's some Conexant chipset it will be a bit of an ordeal
<Minataku> dhq: It may be controlled by the CPU itself, but you'd probably do best looking into the ACPI capabilities of your laptop
<zorroviejo> hi people
<Minataku> Old computers rule, I've got loads of them XD
<dhq> Minataku: how do i do that
<Minataku> Pisses my parents off but I don't give a flying fart
<Minataku> dhq: Well, there's /proc/acpi
<Minataku> Which lists a lot of interesting information
<Minataku> I keep forgetting that 99% of the people in here don't know what a CLI is because Windows never showed them one >.<
<tanlaan> Minataku: how old are you? *you said it pissed off your parents*
<Minataku> tanlaan: 21
<Minataku> Uni is ~12mi away
<Minataku> Living at home is $6000/yr cheaper
<Minataku> lol
<tanlaan> Minataku: ahh, haha yes it really is, and im only 16
<dhq> Minataku: it says it a directory
<Minataku> dhq: It is, there's files in there with info, but you're probably not too good with the CLI
<Minataku> Look into that ACPI program
<Minataku> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Minataku> .by ? Where is that :o
<Minataku> Belarus
<Minataku> lol
<YumeHasAClue> Genii: "deducing cogent software" means it found the driver i need right?
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Minataku> Whenever I need to do practically anything in Linux I pop open an xterm, I constantly forget that it's a scary thing to most brand-new Linux users
<YumeHasAClue> Minataku, i had the same termphobia your talking about
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I never had it
<tanlaan> im confused, i double clicked on a .deb and it opened up Ark, but that gave me an error saying it wasnt in my path and that i should please install the software
<YumeHasAClue> just teach them some basic stuff and its all fun
<underdog5004> Minataku, yeah, I remember that time of my life...I was mainly scared because one, I knew nothing about it and two, because I knew it would take a while to learn it
<Minataku> I started on a 386 with DOS and Windows 3.1
<underdog5004> tanlaan, right-click and use the package manager
<YumeHasAClue> when i use cd or ls i feel like im in a matrix scene :)
<Minataku> So I was never a stranger to the CLI
<Minataku> YumeHasAClue: lol
<underdog5004> YumeHasAClue, wasn't that cool in reloaded? I loved that scene cause it's what she really would have done!
<Minataku> I just know really easy ways to do things... but they're all CLI-based XD
<genii> YumeHasAClue: No, "deducing cogent software" means unfortunately the modem is an intel modem based on a conexant chipset
<tanlaan> underdog5004: didnt think i needed to do that *its easyubuntu* but thanks
<underdog5004> np
<YumeHasAClue> argh: people should start telling me only stuff i want to hear :)
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> YumeHasAClue, rofl
<underdog5004> become rich and famous
<underdog5004> or take over the world, it's your choice
<YumeHasAClue> Genii "Yume, just type 'its okay' and all will be solved
<HymnToLife> YumeHasAClue, you will be run over by a beer truck
<YumeHasAClue> Yume:'it worked!'
<YumeHasAClue> xD
<underdog5004> know what works for me? rm -R /
<underdog5004> jk
<underdog5004> don't ever do that
<YumeHasAClue> lol
<underdog5004> EVER
<Minataku> underdog5004: You should be run out of here for suggesting it
<YumeHasAClue> ive read enough bash.org to understand that command
<YumeHasAClue> hehehe
<underdog5004> don't worry, I just gouged one of my eyes out as punishment
<HymnToLife> methinks rm -R / won't do anything
<HymnToLife> because the dir is not empty
<underdog5004> really?
<underdog5004> -R does it
<YumeHasAClue> yeah, only if rf
<Minataku> It might delete a few things before crapping
<underdog5004> oh, whoops...
<tanlaan> lmao
<underdog5004> see? I'm still learning...
<YumeHasAClue> rm -rf / is the thing you should never do
<Minataku> But yeah, that one won't cause too much damage
<Minataku> ...
<YumeHasAClue> :o
* Minataku grabs a clue-by-four
<YumeHasAClue> :o
<underdog5004> YumeHasAClue, you should be run out of here for suggesting that
<underdog5004> lol
<genii> YumeHasAClue: Which dist you using?
<tanlaan> yea people put "run rm -rf /" in signatures on forums
<YumeHasAClue> dont worry i gauged one of your eyes out as punishment
<excitatory> that still wouldn't completely destroy ones system without sudo.
<underdog5004> When I used windows, on a forum some guy told me that to solve all my virus problems, just type in format c:\
<underdog5004> I almost did it
<tanlaan> lol
<YumeHasAClue> :o
<evo> it's not a bad suggestion
<Minataku> It wouldn't do it right away
<tanlaan> i need to find that IRC story about a guy who hacked himself
<Minataku> You'd need to add /y first
<YumeHasAClue> windows is like a bad habit im trying to quit :(
<Minataku> Then it would do it
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Similar: deltree /y C:\
<evo> hacked himself huh
<underdog5004> lol, didn't he "hack" 127.0.0.1?
<evo> 127.0.0.1 is the pentagon
<underdog5004> right
<YumeHasAClue> haha use sub7 to get into 127.0.0.1, only cool hackers do that
<Minataku> Hm...
<evo> ask 0.0.0.0, they'll tell you
<Minataku> !127.0.0.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 127.0.0.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> underdog5004: LOL I remember on another forum some guy kept pestering ppl for sites to try and hack. some guy told him that 127.0.0.1 was the hardest, and he spent quite a while trying to run all his kiddie-scripts on it
<Minataku> lol
* underdog5004 quit windows 2 months ago
<underdog5004> genii, rofl
<YumeHasAClue> hahaha
<Minataku> !127.0.0.1 is localhost; a loop back to your own system
<underdog5004> yeah
<YumeHasAClue> im gonna stare at my .txt file and pretend i know what im reading
<Minataku> I know, I was putting it in ubotu
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> !127.0.0.1
<underdog5004> oh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 127.0.0.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> http://www.webforumz.com/webforumz-cafe/15441-worlds-most-dumb-hacker.htm
<Minataku> Yeah, it has to go through approval
<underdog5004> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> What bugs me about Windoze Vista is they spent about 10 minutes covering it on CNN today and didn't mention linux once
<underdog5004> ah
<Minataku> genii: Windows Vista is what bugs me about Windows Vista
<evo> if they're covering vista, why would they cover linux?
<coreymon77> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<underdog5004> genii, yeah, even though you can get all the functionality and eyecandy on linux for way cheaper
<coreymon77> i love that
<Minataku> Seriously, though, it's "Treacherous Computing" and "Digital Restrictions Management" that bothers me about Windows Vista
<genii> evo Because they were also doing stuff like comparing it to Mac OSX for instance. But more ppl now run linux than OSX
<Minataku> Because OSX is even worse
<evo> wow, you'r eignorant
<underdog5004> <bitchchecker> what ping man
<underdog5004>  <bitchchecker> the timing of my pc is right
<underdog5004>  <bitchchecker> i even have dst
<Schuenemann> When I open a program the mouse cursor changes to the program's icon and starts bouncing... is it possible to disable that?
<underdog5004> lol
<n2aag> does anyone here have experience partitioning mactel machines for kubuntu installations?  qparted wont allow me to create more than 3 partitions
<evo> osx is much more popular than linux
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Indeed
<Schuenemann> where Minataku?
<Minataku> It's in the KDE settings panel somewhere
<Minataku> I don't use KDE so I don't know XD
<excitatory> evo: ah..no linux is far more popular
<hatta> popular for what
<Minataku> Why anyone would buy a Mac when a more powerful, more free PC is far, far cheaper
<underdog5004> I like linux. It keeps me warm at night
<hatta> linux is on a lot more smart picture frames than OS X
<coreymon77> Minataku: what are you talking about with "treacgerous computing" and "digital restrictions management"
<Schuenemann> Minataku: maybe rubberband effect?
<Minataku> I like Linux. It keeps me free at night.
<evo> linux has 0.37% markeyshare
<evo> believe me, osx is much more popular
<sampan> schuenemann  hit alt-f2 ... type kcontrol ... then under appearance and themes heading you'll see a "launch feedback" click that
<hatta> coreymon77, those are smartass names for "trusted computing" and "digital rights management"
<Schuenemann> I never saw a Mac in Brazil
<hatta> smartass names, but more accurate
<CaBlGuY> how do I go about using my yahoo mail account in Evolution?
<Minataku> CaBlGuY: You don't, Yahoo sucks
<coreymon77> and what the heck are those
<CaBlGuY> anyone else who's not a smart ass?
<CaBlGuY> :/
<Minataku> coreymon77: They're things you type into Google to find out about them
<sampan> schuenemann  in the launch feedback section, on the right you'll see a "busy cursor" heading ... change the setting to "no busy cursor" and the annoying bouncing icons will be gone
<Minataku> CaBlGuY: Seriously
<genii> They don't really know how many ppl run linux because they only go by how much SALES accounted for that OS. So 0.37% of ppl PAID for linux. But far more are using it
<Minataku> You don't
<rbugman> can I get a url on how to "fix a signal out of range" error using a NVidia GeForce 5600 card?
<Minataku> I'm fairly certain Yahoo doesn't let you use anything other than their web access
<Schuenemann> sampan: my KDE is translated, which icon is the launch feedback?
<CaBlGuY> so, what your telling me is there is no web based support in Evolution..
<n2aag> Minataku: dunno man..    my core 2 macbook was a lot less expensive than the equivalent thinkpad t60
<evo> OSX has 1400% more marketshare than linux
<HymnToLife> !fixres | rbugman
<ubotu> rbugman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sampan> schuenemann  the one with the rocket ship :)
<evo> you people who think otherwise, are super ignorant
<Minataku> n2aag: It also has a nice little TPM chip inside and is completely untouchable anyway
<n2aag> and, I wasn't forced to pay for windows in the process (yes, I was forced to pay for OSX instead, but at least I'm not giving my money to M$)
<Minataku> It probably has Torx screws, too, doesn't it?
<hatta> coreymon77: http://www.eff.org/Infrastructure/trusted_computing/20031001_tc.php
<n2aag> I have a full set of torx bits, so what's your point?
<Minataku> Thanks, hatta
<evo> torx are superior to philips in every single way
<n2aag> and most machines ship with TPM these days
<evo> philips are designed to pop out when turned, it's a huge flaw
<Minataku> I actually have a number of links for it, I'm just in a sour mood
<n2aag> TPM hasn't effected me in anyway...
<excitatory> evo: it really depends on if you're talking personal computers, or amount of linux kernels running.. if it's the later, then linux is far more.  also, linux is pretty widely employed in europe and many other parts of the world.
<hatta> coreymon77, you know how you have to call home to apple in order to access itunes media files?
<Minataku> evo: You can take your trolling elsewhere, please.
<genii> Anything is superior to a Philips except a slot LOL
<hatta> microsoft wants to make you ask them permission to do ANYTHING
<Schuenemann> sampan: isn't there an option that shows just an ordinary hourglass?
<evo> trolling? i'm stating facts
<coreymon77> hatta: ???
<Minataku> evo: Well, you've had something negative to say to several things now
<hatta> that's what trusted computing is
<hatta> if microsoft doesn't trust the software, you can't run it
<Minataku> My troll flag went off
<evo> exitatory: if something is running a linux kernel, it is then running linux... so it is included in the marketshare....
<sampan> schuenemann  you can get the hourglass in the taskbar (it's the section right under "busy cursor"
<Minataku> coreymon77: It all comes down to "They don't trust you"
<coreymon77> of course they dont
<Minataku> No matter what you're doing you're trying to steal everything
<coreymon77> but what are they doing about it
<Minataku> TC
<Minataku> They control your computer
<sampan> schuenemann  also, the other options for busy cursor (passive and blinking -- instead of bouncing) might be more what you want
<sandro__> d
<Minataku> Not you
<sandro__> oi
<Schuenemann> sampan: some applications show a round cursor (I think it's the same as gnome)
<Minataku> That's the core of TC
<genii> evo By that reasoning OSX should also be in that category, since the bsd distribution that is based on also runs linux binaries
<evo> Minataku: nothing negative, i've corrected the people who think linux is more popular than osx, if they want to continue to argue, i'll oblige
<excitatory> evo: well, then you'll have to consider the thousands of embedded systems in your figure.
<n2aag> the current generation of TPMs wont prevent you from running your OS of choice, from what I've seen, so I'm not worried at the moment
<sandro__> somebody help me
<Morbo> Isn't it more popular if you factor in non-desktop stuff?
<evo> no
<Minataku> There's a QFP microcontroller on the mainboard that guarantees that your computer won't listen to a damn thing you tell it to
<evo> osx is 14x more popular than linux as of december last year
<evo> hard numbers
<hatta> right, they're colluding with hardware manufacturers
<hatta> to get chips installed
<evo> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=2
<Minataku> Morbo means non-desktop as in servers and such, where Linux IS most popular hands down
<hatta> that won't let unauthorized software run
<genii> evo Think about what the word "marketshare" means. It involves the transaction of money.
<rbugman> Thanks for the info! no joy
<evo> no it doesn't
<sampan> schuenemann  i'm not sure about round cursors, i just know where to turn off that annoying bounce (drove me batty the first hours with kubuntu)
<evo> but thanks for playing
<genii> linux is below the radar of beancounters
<Kubuntu|Slave> hhhmmm... X-chat is weird
<Minataku> And who would trust a site with a name like "hitslink"
<evo> perhaps you need to read a dictionary, particularly 'marketshare'
<rbugman> I guess I have a system that ubuntu will not run on, strange that FC, Mandriva, SUSE have no problems with.
* Morbo really has no clue, tbh
<evo> or 'market share' rather
<Minataku> Sounds like an ad agency to me
<evo> Minataku: oh yes, i actually fabricated taht site in the middle of our argument, just to win
<Minataku> I didn't say you did
<Schuenemann> sampan: I'd like something to show it's opening the program, but not the same icon as the program... maybe that isn't possible by default
<Morbo> Just out of curiosity, evo, do you remember which site/place did that study?
<n2aag> I have to say, I'm hearing a lot of n00bish conversation in here..
<Minataku> I just said I wouldn't trust a site with a name like that to give me trustable data
<evo> i just googled, and that was the first link i found
<evo> i know osx is hugely more popular than linux
<evo> go try prove me wrong
<n2aag> evo: you're an idiot, at least on that point
<evo> ahh yes
<evo> i must be
<Kubuntu|Slave> Most ppl here using linux not osx think that proved you wrong :P
<Schuenemann> I rarely see someone using Mac
<n2aag> server market share, dumbass
<Schuenemann> even on internet
<Morbo> this conversation is prolly better for -offtopic
<Minataku> Not to mention that I'm positive there are close to ZERO commercial servers running OSX
<evo> haha
<doudoo> hi all
<Minataku> They're either running Linux + Apache or Windows + IIS
<Kubuntu|Slave> hi
<doudoo> i just wanna compil my first kernel
<Kubuntu|Slave> yep
<evo> yes, because all servers are webservers?
<Kubuntu|Slave> I run FTP server linux & irc fserve linux
<doudoo> but when i make menuconfig it says that a checklist.c is missing
<doudoo> but it s not
<doudoo> ...
<Kubuntu|Slave> much betetr hen OsX
<n2aag> yeah..   seriously..    anyone know anything about mactel disk partitioning before I get out of here?   (just to get back on topic)
<Minataku> Okay, trolling confirmed
<Minataku> Would someone with access kindly eject evo?
<Kubuntu|Slave> trolls where? I only see evo
<evo> haha
<evo> i'll leave
<evo> cheers
<excitatory> doudoo: the first question, is why do you want to compile your own kernel?
<Kubuntu|Slave> bye
<doudoo> wanna test 2.6.19 kernel for my core 2 duo
* Kubuntu|Slave slaps evo with the lixux manual
<doudoo> see if i can see some improvement
<Minataku> lol
<genii> quoted directly irectly from the page you cited (about where their stats are drawn from) "We collect data from the browsers of site visitors to our exclusive on demand network of small to medium enterprise live stats customers."
<doudoo> and cause I wannna learn how to do
<Minataku> rofl
<doudoo> I like linux!
<Kubuntu|Slave> same
<Minataku> I hate marketspeak like that
<Minataku> XD
<Kubuntu|Slave> more stable
<genii> All that means is their stats reflect whatever OS their customers predominantly use
<Minataku> "exclusive on demand high availabiliy super powered mega cluster power ranger hyper megazord"
<Minataku> Or whatever
<Minataku> lol
<Kubuntu|Slave> I personaly dont know anyone who uses anything else but Linxu or windows
<Schuenemann> me too
<Kubuntu|Slave> linux*
<Schuenemann> me neither
<Morbo> I know some Non-OSX *BSD users
<Schuenemann> I've seen people using Mac on videos only
<Kubuntu|Slave> "BS"D u mean :P
<Schuenemann> book authors
<n2aag> I have OSX on my new laptop, and it's nice and all, but it's also non-free and will be wiped soon...
<Schuenemann> and they were all from US
<JOSF> Hi, I do not get a screen anymore after awakeining from hibernate. It seems this is being caused by the nvidia-legacy driver (I used the one from nvidia themselfes)
<Minataku> BSD is good, too
<JOSF> Is there any help-guide on that ?
<JOSF> !swsusp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swsusp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JOSF> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kubuntu|Slave> Nvidea only video I know that has issues with linux, I blam manufacturer
<Minataku> Darwin, on the other hand is just garbage
<hatta> nvidia is great for linux
<Morbo> Minataku- I agree.  Evolution is a bunch of crap ;)
<genii> Minataku Yeah I am partial to FreeBSD
<hatta> as long as you don't mind nonfree code in your kernel
<Kubuntu|Slave> I know but I hear too many ppl having issues with em, me included
<hatta> just use the official installer
<Morbo> And by "evolution" I mean the Gnome app.
<Kubuntu|Slave> I hate gnome
<hatta> the "debian way" is crap
<Schuenemann> Anyone using Konversation? Does it get slow as you stay long on a channel?
<Morbo> Well, I never used it extensively, but I never had a good experience with it
<Minataku> Ugh... GNOME
<n2aag> I'd rather use fully-supported integrated intel graphics than taint my machine with closed-source kernel and userspace drivers
<Minataku> And agreed, hatta
<Kubuntu|Slave> I dont trust the little short abastard down there
<Kubuntu|Slave> bastard*
<Minataku> There are cases where consessions can be made
<n2aag> that said, I have a pretty kickin' nvidia card in my workstation
* Morbo has a fairly decent one
<Morbo> Although that box is mainly a mythtv thing right now
<Morbo> Until I scrape together the cash to build a miniatx type system
<n2aag> I am going to install another video card in my workstation soon and run mythtv atop a multiseat setup
<Kubuntu|Slave> the new 8X nvidias seem to have some issue desktop wise but runs great on games
<Minataku> At least nVidia cares enough to make a good, serviceable Linux driver
<Minataku> ATI hates us and wouldn't care if we all died
<Kubuntu|Slave> driver? since when does linux need drivers :P
<Minataku> ATI is another corporation that assumes that we're all liars and thieves
<Kubuntu|Slave> ATI is gay, there mainboards suck too
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Linux has drivers, too
<genii> Well, AMD now. The old ATI website doesn't even have one place to find an old ATI logo on it now.
<n2aag> Kubuntu|Slave: ATI is homosexual?   since when?
<Minataku> They're either compiled into the kernel or compiled as modules to be inserted into a running kernel
<Kubuntu|Slave> I never needd to d/l a driver for linux just put it in & it works
<Kubuntu|Slave> since they where created
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Because the Kubuntu kernel is provided with all the modules
<n2aag> okay..     /me out
<Minataku> You plug it in, it looks for the module providing the functionality to operate with that device
<excitatory> Kubuntu|Slave: of course, but if you want some more advanced 3d support, a manufacturer driver is necessary.
<Kubuntu|Slave> this monday if u can watch the daily show, he interviewing bill gates he he he
<Minataku> I apologize, BTW if I've upset and/or offended anyone
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I got a little worked up for a bit X3
<tobre> Hi!
<tobre> Anyone knows where can I change charset in kubuntu?
<Minataku> Ooooh... .ee
<Kubuntu|Slave> eeerrr.....
<Minataku> That's Estonia, if I'm not mistaken
<tobre> Yeah.
<underdog5004> genii, got another hangover "cure": dill pickle juice
<Kubuntu|Slave> Estonia where weed is legal :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> E"stone"ia" :P
<tobre> Noup. :P
<genii> underdog5004: Bleh! that will just dehydrate you more
<Kubuntu|Slave> exactly
<Kubuntu|Slave> it rids you of the chemicals that give u hangover
<Minataku> There is no cure for a hangover, unless you count preventative cures
<Minataku> Of which there's one... don't drink so f?cking much
<Minataku> XD
<tobre> I can't find anywhere where can I chenge system charset.
<Minataku> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah, lousy bot
<tobre> :(
<Minataku> tobre: There's definitely a way to do it, I just don't know
<ziza> i'm getting so sick of this cdrecord crap. how the hell did I manage to burn a few cds  some months ago, but now it just locks up my cd recorder all the time :(
<tobre> Yes, I know there is..:P
<Minataku> I thought it was cdrtools now
<YumeLostHisClue> YumeNoEien
<Minataku> Ever since what's-his-face changed the cdrecord license and they forked it
<YumeLostHisClue> ><
<YumeNoEien> :)
<YumeNoEien> back
<ziza> yeah i know Schily changed the license
<YumeNoEien> so what interesting topics have i been missing?
<Minataku> Not much
<Minataku> Talking about how Schily is an ass
<YumeNoEien> cool
<Minataku> The usual stuff
<Minataku> XD
<ziza> i even followed the discussion in the German online news site "heise", where Schily defended himself...
<YumeNoEien> lol
<Minataku> rofl
<YumeNoEien> hahaha
<Minataku> Screw him, let him change it
<Minataku> The old license lets us fork it at the point before the change
<YumeNoEien> hi Ana
<Kubuntu|Slave> there is cures for hangovers, ont wake up till its gone :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> dont*
<Minataku> He can sit and stagnate with his code that nobody will ever use again while we go on without him
<YumeNoEien> Kubuntu|Slave: like u have a choice in waking up :p
<ziza> i can't kill the cdrecord process, not even as root. how stupid is that?
<Kubuntu|Slave> brb I dont like X-chat
<Kubuntu|Slave> sure ya do bedpan & covers over head :P
<Minataku> ziza: It means it's jammed
<Minataku> Try "kill -9 <pid of cdrecord>"
<YumeNoEien> Hehehe
<Minataku> If that fails just hang tight and it should eventually crap
<ziza> i think it's so full of crap that i could live on forever
<YumeNoEien> ugh im sleepy
<ziza> how do i find out the id of a process?
<YumeNoEien> i mailed my modemscan thingy
<YumeNoEien> alomst 90 seconds past and i still dont have a reply
<Kubuntu|Slave> Used to be ctrl alt esc
<Minataku> ziza: ps -A
<Kubuntu|Slave> get taskmanager
<ziza> k thx
<YumeNoEien> Just curious, what fun and exciting things do you guys use linux for?
<Minataku> In my case, everything
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Minataku> This is my desktop system
<YumeNoEien> icic
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user, BTW, not a Kubuntu user
<Minataku> Which is why most people don't like my answers because they're all done from the CLI XD
<YumeNoEien> *gasp* are you one of those people
<Minataku> Nah, no serious optimizations
<YumeNoEien> :)
<YumeNoEien> so whats different in Gentoo?
<Minataku> But I do have a lot more freedom in choosing how things get compiled and such
<Kubuntu|Slave> that wasnt it :P
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: No hand-holding
<Minataku> You're given a screwdriver and a manual
<Minataku> After that it's up to you
<YumeNoEien> o.O
<Kubuntu|Slave> gentoo for advanced linux nerds :P
<HymnToLife> FreeBSD ana.fkraiem.org 6.2-STABLE FreeBSD 6.2-STABLE #1: Mon Jan 22 21:00:28 CET 2007     mfb@ana.fkraiem.org:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/ANA  i386 <= this is mine, ftw :p
<ziza> lol, i once tried to install Gentoo, but when I tried to compile KDE that waste of time just freaked me out. nevertheless, it was a good to learn something new... :)
<YumeNoEien> icic
<YumeNoEien> icic
<Minataku> Kubuntu comes out of the box complete
<genii> YumeNoEien: The main thing with Gentoo is that when the system installs itself, it compiles everything on-the-fly to be optimised for the box you are putting it on
<YumeNoEien> *instant respect for Minataku*
<Minataku> Gentoo is like something you buy from Ikea
<Minataku> Heehee *blush*
<HymnToLife> Minataku, a bit _too_ complete maybe
<Kubuntu|Slave> or microsoft lmao
<YumeNoEien> so gentoo is much more adjusted to your comp than other distros
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Uh, no
<HymnToLife> there are lots of useless stuff in Kubuntu
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: Exactly
<YumeNoEien> :o
<Minataku> Every binary on Piyoko down to the kernel is compiled on and for her and her only
<Kubuntu|Slave> not useless to me, there not large so it doesnt matter having a little extra
<YumeNoEien> sweet
<HymnToLife> Minataku, same on my Ana :p
<YumeNoEien> i wish i were geek enough for gentoo
<YumeNoEien> :(
<genii> YumeNoEien: It is like the difference between a SUIT you buy at Walmart and a tailored tuxedo
<CVirus> Gentoo == Full Control
<YumeNoEien> lol
* Kubuntu|Slave geeks out Yumno
<genii> bleh caplocks
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: Try and move away from depending on the GUI in Kubuntu
<Kubuntu|Slave> gui = control
<Kubuntu|Slave> speed too
<YumeNoEien> im trying to use the terminal for most things
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Far from it
<YumeNoEien> but i still have trouble moving files from one dir to another
<YumeNoEien> i just keep renaming them
<Minataku> The CLI is far, FAR more powerful and speedy than a GUI
<YumeNoEien> ><
<Kubuntu|Slave> CLI *t :P
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: mv /directory/name/* /new/directory
<YumeNoEien> K, im gonna try it right now
<CVirus> Kubuntu|Slave: which is faster .. typing cd /foo/foobar/x/y/z ... or clicking on your file manager and browsing till you reach the directory ?
<dale> Im having problems 'su' ing
<Kubuntu|Slave> you gotta be a uber typer to do things in terminal aka UBER geek
<HymnToLife> !root | dale
<ubotu> dale: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kubuntu|Slave> clicking I got shortcut
<Fred_G> I have a 42GB free partition (hda-1) that I would like to add to hda1 (now at 20GB). Is this possible?
<dale> when I get prompted for my root password it accepts it fine
<genii> Because in the entire linux/X relationship everything on the  gui is just basically a frontend to some cli thing, the cli is superior
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: As you use Linux more you'll realize you're wrong
<Minataku> When what used to take you 10m in the GUI suddenly takes you 10s at the shell
<dale> but when I su i get authentication faliure
<Minataku> dale: root is locked out in Kubuntu
<dale> and more powerful !- superior
<HymnToLife> dale, read the link ubotu gave you
<genii> dale use sudo instead
<Minataku> Are you trying to become root to do everything?
<Kubuntu|Slave> I can make menu's shortcuts to 1 click anything term u gotta type directrys & get to the file before u can even use em
<Kubuntu|Slave> then you also gotta remember all them commands
<Minataku> If you are, stop and quit trying now
<YumeGettingGeeki> minitaku
<Minataku> Like I said, as you get more used to Linux and use the CLI more, you'll realize that you were wrong all this time
<Kubuntu|Slave> linux manual 100K pages, thast alot to remember :P
<YumeGettingGeeki> minataku: for the new dir do i write the complete adress from root?
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: Depends where it is
<YumeGettingGeeki> or can i do ../../dir
<Minataku> You can do that
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, not necessarily
<HymnToLife> you can use relative path too
<dale> I am very used to using linux and the cli
<YumeGettingGeeki> cool
<Kubuntu|Slave> Onlt CLI I like is a CLIT :P your an uber nerd if u can navigate CLi & terminal that easy & should go outside more often
<Minataku> That'll put it in a directory named "dir" two directories back from the current
<YumeGettingGeeki> dale: im still getting used to it :)
<genii> I usually like to make symlinks relative if they point to something in the same dir or a subdir
<Minataku> Okay, Kubuntu|Slave, take the trolling elsewhere
<dale> but I like usable software, which generally means a gui, ubuntu seems nice so far
<YumeGettingGeeki> Minataku: i know ^^ btw if the directory named 'dir' desnt exist will it be made automatically?
<Kubuntu|Slave> minat id I hurt ur nerdy feelings :P
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: Good question
<YumeGettingGeeki> guess ill find out
<Minataku> I think it'll either fail or screw up
<Minataku> WAIT
<Minataku> Let me try first
<Minataku> lol
<YumeGettingGeeki> ill just do mv -v <etc.>
<YumeGettingGeeki> lol
<Kubuntu|Slave> easyest way is use /dirname/dirname to browse between folders or use the autocomplete :P
<Minataku> Yeah, it'll fail
<YumeGettingGeeki> thanks Slave
<dope> how can i boot from a pendrive in grub?
<Minataku> Just make the directory first, YumeGettingGeeki
<Minataku> lol
<YumeGettingGeeki> autocomplete is done with Tab right?
<dale> um right ,how do I make su available
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: Yeah
<YumeGettingGeeki> lol
<YumeGettingGeeki> k
<Kubuntu|Slave> thats easy u can load a grub bootkernal n the pendrive
<Minataku> dale: Why, specifically, do you need a root shell?
<HymnToLife> Minataku, it works without making the dir before
<Fred_G> can anyone tell me how to add a 40GB free partition to a 20GB one?
<genii> dope Find out what device it uses usuallu sda then install grub to it
<HymnToLife> mv foo/bar foobar
<Kubuntu|Slave> just make it a bootle pen drive for linux, shouldload the grub too
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Not here it doesn't
<dope> genii: i don't follow
<HymnToLife> wil move bar inside foobar, giving you foobar/bar
<dope> grub is already installed
<YumeGettingGeeki> argh
<YumeGettingGeeki> i must have made a typo
<YumeGettingGeeki> no such file
<Kubuntu|Slave> does your pc support loading from a usb drive?
<dope> no
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: Make the target directory first
<Kubuntu|Slave> then u cant boot from a pendrive
<dope> that's why i need to boot from grub
<dale> because i would like to change the ownership of /opt, possible some other files
<dale> install something in /usr/bin
<HymnToLife> !sudo | dale
<Kubuntu|Slave> ur pc has to suport loading off a usb device
<ubotu> dale: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> dope Ah OK, I thought you trying to boot from the pendrive as first mdbr
<genii> mbr even
<YumeGettingGeeki> Minataku: im just moving it to a directory that allready exists :p
<HymnToLife> dale, read the fantastic link
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: Show me what your command is
<Kubuntu|Slave> oh ok
<YumeGettingGeeki> this is what i got:
<dope> it is possible to boot a pen drive from grub, right?
<Kubuntu|Slave> like from HD to load the pendrive as os?
<dope> i think so, grub is on the HD
<Kubuntu|Slave> or flop to pen drive as os?
<YumeGettingGeeki> mv -v Examples/oo-maxwell.odt /home/ubuntu/Images
<genii> dope Yes, it is, if grub is actually loading from somewhere else
<Minataku> dale: Manual installation is discouraged in Kubuntu
<YumeGettingGeeki> oh wait, that should be ubuntu/home
<dope> grub comes up everytime i start my comp
<Kubuntu|Slave> u have to change the grubroot to specify the pen drive I belive
<genii> dope The trick is knowing which bios drive the pendrive works out to
<dope> hmm
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, that shoulg give you /home/ubuntu/Images/oo-maxwell.odt
<dope> i'm gonna try something, brb
<YumeGettingGeeki> oh
<Kubuntu|Slave> uh oh
<YumeGettingGeeki> okay thanks
<Kubuntu|Slave> :P
<HymnToLife> should*
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: You'll get the hang of it
<Minataku> I id
<Minataku> *did
<Minataku> XD
<dale> heh, I develop with inkscape, is kubunto going to compile and install from source every few minutes?
<Kubuntu|Slave> Ihavent used linux in years & I now gettign hang of it again quite asy
<YumeGettingGeeki> minataku: or die trying :p
<Kubuntu|Slave> easy*
<Kubuntu|Slave> its typing on a pos Kb hat gets me :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> that*
<YumeGettingGeeki> k gonna be afk for a few minutes to wrestle with this command ^^
<underdog5004> Kubuntu|Slave, you on a lappy?
<Kubuntu|Slave> no pc
<Kubuntu|Slave> my lappy wont handle this, cant even handle xp :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> question how do I get nessus to connect?
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: lol, you'll get it soon enough
<Fred_G> Hi! How can I add a 40GB free partition (hda-1) to a 20 GB (hda1) one?
<Minataku> I do all my file management (and pretty much everything period) through the CLI
<Kubuntu|Slave> I plan on using linux to monitor are network :)
<Kubuntu|Slave> How  do I get nessus o connect, says ts unable to connect to localhost
<YumeGettingGeeki> hehe
<Kubuntu|Slave> to*
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Is English your first language?
<YumeGettingGeeki> if i hang around this channel long enough
<Kubuntu|Slave> yes my KB sucks
<genii> Fred_G If all you want to do is use it without repartitioning, just format and mount it someplace
<YumeGettingGeeki> il prolly learn to use the CLI too :)
<Minataku> Oh, so it types "our" as "are"?
<Kubuntu|Slave> sometimes I type  a letter another letter comes up instead
<YumeGettingGeeki> WOOT PROGRESS!
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm just hassling you because I hate poor grammar
<Kubuntu|Slave> minak being ignored & called a pissant your first language :)
<Kubuntu|Slave> he he he hastle that :)
<YumeGettingGeeki> went from vannot stat to cannot move
<Fred_G> thx genii- I want to add it to an already installed Ubuntu..is this poss?
<YumeGettingGeeki> *vannot == cannot
<Minataku> Hm, strange
<pixelation> #WINE
<pixelation> oops sorry
<dale> yume, sounds like permissions if its readingthe source files
<Minataku> #BEER is better
<pixelation> lol
<Kubuntu|Slave> ANYWAY how do I get nessus to connect to my pc to run a scan??
<dale> what editor do people generally use in ubuntu
<Minataku> nano is my top choice
<dope> nope, that didn't work
<dale> used to kate, but wouldnt mind a change
<Minataku> That's on any distro, any OS
<Kubuntu|Slave> I dont use ubuntu nemore I hate gnome :P
<Minataku> Well, any OS that has nano
<YumeGettingGeeki> dale: argh,.. permissions are needed to move files?
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: It depends
<Kubuntu|Slave> linuxall about security :)
<Kubuntu|Slave> linux all*
<underdog5004> YumeGettingGeeki, sud
<dale> you need permissions to write to the destination
<underdog5004> sudo
<Minataku> The source/destinations have to be yours or allow you
<HymnToLife> Minataku, nano is Free Software, so you can install it on any OS
<YumeGettingGeeki> sudo mv then
<YumeGettingGeeki> :)
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Yes, but not EVERY OS has it
<dale> do a ls -l on the directory above where your trying to copy to
* Kubuntu|Slave scream my question to the channel
<genii> Fred_G Yes. You can make it so that the partition will be mounted under some directory. Then your total storage will be the additive of both partitions. There is a way to also merge partitions but it is a pain to do. Thje easiest option is just to prepare then mount the one you are not using currently.
<Minataku> I don't think there's a port of nano to OpenVMS for example XD
<dale> yume, probably not the best idea
<HymnToLife> depends what you call "has"
<YumeGettingGeeki> oops
<HymnToLife> not every OS installs it by default but you can always install it yourself
<YumeGettingGeeki> just used it, sad cannot move no such file or directory
<Minataku> I meant "has" as in is there a port of it to that particular OS
<YumeGettingGeeki> i think im writing a wrong target directory
* Kubuntu|Slave uses nessus anyone know how to get it to connect??
<dale> I meant like a semi decent editor, certainly with a gui
<genii> Fred_G: Do you know the device name of the partition which is not used? eg: hd5 hd6 or something similar
<genii> hda5 hda6 or so, rather
<dale> certainly not emacs / nano / vi
<genii> <-- keyboard skips
<Minataku> dale: Just use Kate and keep the hate to a minimum
<Kubuntu|Slave> same ehre genil
<Kubuntu|Slave> here*
<Fred_G> genii - hda-1  would like to add to hda1
<genii> Fred_G: There is no valid device of hda-1 only some like hda1 hda2 and so on. Negative numbers are not valid devices
* Kubuntu|Slave dont lke to being ignored & steps on ant_ for the heck of it
<Kubuntu|Slave> j/k
<Kubuntu|Slave> lol
<dale> heh sorry, that was somewhat sharp, I just have a thing about purists
<Kubuntu|Slave> he bugged me :P
<Minataku> Kubuntu|Slave: Standard procedure in cases where an answer is not known is to not answer
<Minataku> Nobody knows, so nobody has answered
<Kubuntu|Slave> u got a prob with pagans :P
<djwilcox> doing a victory dance - just installed vlc
* Kubuntu|Slave glares at dale with an evil smile 
<Minataku> dale: Purist nothing, purists use emacs / vi
<Minataku> I can't stand either of them
<genii> Fred_G: Do you know how to use the pastebin service?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I like my editor to actually edit when I open a file
<genii> !pastebin | Fred_G
<ubotu> Fred_G: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> Tons of stupid : commands or thirty-key macros aren't my idea of a useful editor
<Kubuntu|Slave> !kick dale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick dale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YumeGettingGeeki> Minataku: okay im allready in the same directory as the file i want to transer, so i wrote
<Kubuntu|Slave> j/k
<djwilcox> any one know how to get the vlc plug in working in firefox
<Kubuntu|Slave> should just load & run
<Fred_G> genii - here's what I did...I set up a dual boot..20GB for Ubuntu, 60GB for Kubuntu. I now want 60 for the Ubuntu. I reinstalled K with a smaller part. ..now I have a 40GB free block I would like to use with the existing 20GB Ubuntu.
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: In that case, it's mv /whereever/lala/originalfile.lol .
<YumeGettingGeeki> Minataku: mv logo-Ubuntu.png /ubuntu/home/Images/logo-Ubuntu.png
<Kubuntu|Slave> u have to make extended partition
<YumeGettingGeeki> oh ic
<underdog5004> vim is ok...
<Minataku> YumeGettingGeeki: If you're in the target directory, replace the last one with "."
<YumeGettingGeeki> Minataku: getting to it right now
<underdog5004> much more intuitive
<Minataku> underdog5004: vim is the same crap
<genii> Fred_G: It would be useful to see the partition tables. Can you cut/paste to the pastebin that? If not sure how I'll guide you
<HymnToLife> Minataku, you can omit the name of the file in the last argument
<Minataku> Just use nano and save yourself the headache
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki* sorry
<underdog5004> Minataku, naw, you're just wrong.
<underdog5004> lol
<Fred_G> let me try..thx for the help..
<Kubuntu|Slave> min always wrong :P
<Minataku> If the file doesn't open in the editor in editing mode, it's not an editor, it's a fancy piece of crap
<underdog5004> I prefer kate or kwrite for gui stuff, but when my xorg takes a dump, vim is my weapon of choice
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, if last arument is a dir, the file will be moved to that dir, without being renamed
<genii> Fred_G: np . Likely the area you want is hda5 but good to make sure first
<Minataku> emacs is definitely bloat-o-rama, that's clearly known
<YumeGettingGeeki> so mv filename /directory
<underdog5004> never used emacs
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, yep
<Minataku> As for vi, I don't want to have to type whatever to start editing a file
<Kubuntu|Slave> emac Evil Mac?
<Minataku> Then remember how to actually write it out
<underdog5004> Minataku, in vim you just hit 'i' for insert...then you start typing...yeah, really difficult, I know
<HymnToLife> as they say on the vi homepage, Emacs is a nice OS. Too bad it lacks a good text editor :p
<underdog5004> !emacs
<dope> i have a problem
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Minataku> underdog5004: I shouldn't have to hit "i"
<Soul^Shadow> too much dope :)
<dope> i want to access an NFS
<Minataku> Nor worry about typing something else and hosing everything
<underdog5004> Minataku, Puh-leaze
<YumeGettingGeeki> "mv logo-Ubuntu.png /ubuntu/home/Images" isnt doing my bidding :p
<underdog5004> Minataku, although I do understand your worry...
<Soul^Shadow> dope u gotta mount a ntfs
<dope> and i'm in the exports file and i'm supposed to put an ip in for computers that can access it but my ip will always be changing
<Minataku> underdog5004: And I'm an EXPERIENCED Linux user
<Minataku> lol
<genii> dope So put instead *
<dope> that's dangerous isn't it?
<Minataku> I just don't like the hassle of vi and espeically emacs
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, it logi-Ubuntu.png in the current dir ?
<Soul^Shadow> dangerous how?
<underdog5004> did anyone notice that in edgy, for the help page in /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork , none of the links work?
<HymnToLife> logo*
<genii> dope Well, if it will be on a range then put like 192.168.0.0/24 or so
<Soul^Shadow> linux dont got ports open unless needed & there even guarded
<Soul^Shadow> Linux = GOD like
<Fred_G> genii- ok...tell me how..sorry..
<underdog5004> root == god like
<Minataku> In any case, I apologize again if I upset and/or offended anyone
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: yes
<dope> it won't be cause i'll be in different locations
<Minataku> I need a drink and a snack
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> Minataku, nope, just some friendly rivalry, I think
<underdog5004> no hard feelings...on my end, anyway
<underdog5004> hee hee
<Minataku> underdog5004: None here, either
<Minataku> lol
<YumeGettingGeeki> maybe im writing the target directory wrong?
<Soul^Shadow> nah min pick on me, I show how done
<genii> dope Then * or else figure a way to hopscotch in
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, and does /ubuntu/home/Images exist ? it seems weird to me
<underdog5004> I love this place.
<Soul^Shadow> bad grammer just to erritate :)
<dope> craps
<Minataku> It's just that old minefield called the "editor wars"
<underdog5004> erritate?
<Minataku> XD
<Soul^Shadow> I know :)
<underdog5004> Minataku, yeah...walked right into it...
<YumeGettingGeeki> how about i try ls /ubuntu/home/Images
<Minataku> Same here XD
<YumeGettingGeeki> it should work if it exists right?
<HymnToLife> yes
<genii> Fred_G: OK, in konsole type in: sudo fdisk /dev/hda    then after that, put "p"  to print the partition table. Then copy that and paste it to the pastebin website. You can exit fdisk by "q"
<Soul^Shadow> u want images just search HD for em png jpg fig format :)
<Minataku> Anyway, I'ma go mix myself up a drink (non-alcoholic) XD
<YumeGettingGeeki> guess im making a mistake in the target directory
<YumeGettingGeeki> lol, lemme cheat and see whats in the gui
<LeeJunFan> Riddell did a darn good job packaging up the new KDE, normally with it not being very tested there's a few boogs, but 3.5.6 hasn't shown me a single one yet.
<Soul^Shadow> ANYWAY can anyone awnser me?? Nessus needs to connect says it cant, how do I connect it to run network scans?
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: got it
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: it was hom/ubutu/.. and not ubuntu/home/...
<Fred_G> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3150/
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, you can use Tab-completion for this
<genii> Fred_G: OK, reading
<underdog5004> Minataku, lol, don't mention drinks around me
* underdog5004 pukes
<HymnToLife> if it doesn't complete, it means whay you were expecting doesn't exist
<Soul^Shadow> NOBODY here knows nessus?
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: ah icic
<HymnToLife> what*
<underdog5004> Soul^Shadow, no
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: Argh! permission denied ><
<underdog5004> YumeGettingGeeki, sudo
<YumeGettingGeeki> hymntolife: but at least i know now i got the command right this time
<YumeGettingGeeki> k
<HymnToLife> what is the current dir ?
<genii> Fred_G: You have quite a few partitions there. I need now to see the contents of the file /etc/fstab  to see which the system is actually using. Please pastebin this also
<YumeGettingGeeki> WOOT!
<YumeGettingGeeki> I worked! I moved a file!
<YumeGettingGeeki> Neo eat your heart out xD
<genii> Fred_G: Also, this is the only operating system you will be using on this drive?
<dale> yume, you generally shouldnt be using sudo to copy files
<YumeGettingGeeki> Dog, hymn, maina thank you guys
<YumeGettingGeeki> dale: :o
<genii> dale To put anything outside of /home/user you need sudo
<YumeGettingGeeki> dale: any idea how i could fix that?
<YumeGettingGeeki> oic
<Soul^Shadow> know a good chan that can help? im on chan nobody home :P
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, where was the file located before you moved it ?
<dale> genii, so user cant own any files outside /home/user ?
<YumeGettingGeeki> /home/ubuntu/Examples
<genii> dale correct
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, that settles it
<genii> dale Unless root chown its
<HymnToLife> ~/Examples is just a symlink to someplace else
<dale> yume, I like using my /opt folder for installing things from, and /var / tmp for writing log files
<HymnToLife> so you normally can't put or delete files in it
<dale> so I guess in ubuntu ill be chowning them
<Fred_G> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3152/
<genii> Fred_G: Thanks, reading
<YumeGettingGeeki> dale: oh oic, im not familiar with most terms but chowning is like overriding a rule?
<Minataku> CHange OWNership
<YumeGettingGeeki> ah ic
<dale> yume, every file / folder has an owner, a group, and permission that define who can do what with the file
<YumeGettingGeeki> oh thats where th read write execute rights come in
<Minataku> Bingo
<dale> chown changes ownership, chmod changes permissions, chgrp changes group
<YumeGettingGeeki> so when you chown you basically set all rights to the account your are logged into
<Minataku> Except chown can be used to change owner AND group
<HymnToLife> yep
<genii> Fred_G: Also, this is the only operating system you will be using on this drive?
<YumeGettingGeeki> and they dont ask for sudo since you are the authorized group / person
<dale> yup
<me__> does anyone know how to unrar a multy part rar file
<Minataku> Right, sudo make the command run as root, aka the superuser
<YumeGettingGeeki> *feels smart*
<Minataku> Who overrides everything
<YumeGettingGeeki> but i only have 1 user
<Minataku> Technically, you have two
<HymnToLife> me__, unrar the first pied, it should automagically unrar the whole archive
<Minataku> root and whoever you are
<YumeGettingGeeki> oh the root and my own
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, no, you have far more than one
<Minataku> And you don't do everything as root
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, just do      less /etc/passwd
<dale> so its probably safer to have user permisions and ownership of a directory that you want to copy to than sudo everything
<Minataku> That's how Windows works and consequently how spyware/adware works
<Minataku> dale: No, it's not safer
<Minataku> It's more convienent but definitely not safer
<distro-tester> hello everyone
<YumeGettingGeeki> wait the file i moved wasnt one i made myself, but if i move one i made myself, the sudo isnt necessary anymore right?
<Fred_G> genii- I am setting up a dual boot..Ubuntu and Kubuntu..alreadt both installed..I just have this 40GB block I want to add to the Ubuntu
<distro-tester> is iptables installed by defoult in kubuntu ?
<dale> thanks for the help anyway, heading now
<me__> ok ty i think its another problem which causes my error then
<Minataku> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Minataku> I guess it does
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> so as im running firestarter i have it then perfect
<YumeGettingGeeki> :)
<HymnToLife> YumeGettingGeeki, who created the file doesn't matter
<distro-tester> minataku im not able alone to install flash player 9 and java can u help me?
<HymnToLife> it's who _owns_ the file that matters
<YumeGettingGeeki> Argh
<Minataku> distro-tester: Flash Player 9, yes
<Minataku> Java no
<YumeGettingGeeki> ahh okay
<E_mE> evening all
<distro-tester> ok thanx
<Minataku> First, get the tarball for Flash Player 9
<HymnToLife> by default, the owner is the user who created the file
<HymnToLife> but it can be changed
<distro-tester> ok
<YumeGettingGeeki> so thats why dale chowned his files
<distro-tester> i advise u im first times on linux but i think whit your help will make it
<distro-tester> brb taking the tar
<Minataku> k
<genii> Fred_G So on the partition hda1 which is mounted to currently /media/hda1   is where the second install is?
<Minataku> After that, untar it somewhere, "tar xvf nameoftarball.tar.gz"
<genii> (or first install if you prefer)
<Minataku> It should produce a directory with some stuff in it including something that says "installflashwhatever"
<Minataku> sudo ./thatthing.sh
<distro-tester> ok wait i got in on desktop now?
<distro-tester> as i said 1 times on linux i know 0
<Minataku> Oi, right, in which case my help probably WON'T get you anywhere
<distro-tester> well if u speak easy i can make it
<Minataku> Let me think
<Minataku> Open a terminal
<distro-tester> do rpm distros as fedora install in click and run?
<distro-tester> ok
<Minataku> Type "ls" and tell me if there's a directory called "Desktop"
<genii> Fred_G: As I uderstand: You have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed as a dual boot. You want to only use the one distribution all the time and erase or add the space the other one is using to that. Is this so?
<distro-tester> no
<Fred_G> genii- Ubuntu=hda1...Kubuntu on hda3? I think
<distro-tester> o yes there is
<distro-tester> desktop here it is
<distro-tester> then?
<Minataku> Is the tarball inside there?
<YumeGettingGeeki> Woot i moved it back!
<E_mE> how can i make an image non-transparent when incapulated inside a 60% transparent table??
<distro-tester> just a file im getting whit ktorrent
<distro-tester> but the tar in on desktop saved so
<Minataku> Type "ls Desktop"
<Fred_G> genii- I want to keep both....but add this free block to Ubuntu
<genii> Fred_G Since you can use both the Gnome and the KDE from a single install, is best to just do single boot if no other operating systems on there and amalgamate all the other partitions to one partition. then format and mount it
<Minataku> Tell me if the tarball is in there
<distro-tester> firefox.desktop  install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  konversation.desktop
<distro-tester> there u go
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> "mkdir tmp"
<distro-tester> eheh thanx for help
<genii> Fred_G: You don't need a separate Ubuntu and Kubuntu install. You can install the KDE part from a regular install of Ubuntu and then use either one you like
<Minataku> "mv Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz tmp"
<distro-tester> i have  to do  what now mkdir tmp?
<Minataku> Yes, "mkdir tmp"
<distro-tester> ok
<Minataku> Then "mv Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz tmp"
<genii> Fred_G: The login screen will have the option to load the Gnome desktop or the KDE desktop
<distro-tester> so i have to get root first?
<Minataku> distro-tester: Not yet, just stay with me
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> the mkd command dosen't work
<Fred_G> genii - I just wated the "eye-candy showoff Beryl" stuff on a different distro from the Mint that I use for everyday
<Minataku> What's the error?
<Minataku> If it said nothing and just gave you the prompt again then it worked
<distro-tester> kdir tmp
<distro-tester> mkdir: cannot create directory `tmp': File exists
<Minataku> Ah, my bad
<Minataku> Try "mkdir temp"
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> do rmp distros as fedora do it click and run the install whit zen?
<distro-tester> just curius
<distro-tester> or it's more hard here?
<Minataku> At this time, will someone else please look and see where Kubuntu sticks the Firefox plugin directory? I'm gonna need that
<distro-tester> it worked now said nothing
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> "mv Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz temp"
<distro-tester> copy paste?
<genii> Fred_G: OK, so the block with the space is hda2 in this case. You can do   sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2      and then mount it somewhere
<Minataku> Sure, if that's easier for you, you can also type a few letters then hit tab
<Minataku> Like you would in the IRC client to autocomplete a nickname
<distro-tester> done said nothing again
<Minataku> The shell has that feature too
<Minataku> "cd temp"
<HymnToLife> Minataku, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Minataku> distro-tester: "tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<distro-tester> ok done said nothing till now
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Thanks
<genii> Fred_G: To have it mounted every boot you need a fstab entry of course
<Minataku> distro-tester: "tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" << Have you done this yet?
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> says nothing everything i do
<Minataku> Okay, there should be a new directory in there now
<Minataku> cd to it
<Minataku> Type "ls" to find out it's name if you have to
<distro-tester> how u do that?
<Fred_G> genii- think I'll just re-install both giving them the desired space..geezz
<genii> eg:  /dev/hda2 /media/hda2     ext3    defaults
<distro-tester> think it messed up dosen't work now
<Minataku> Oh, it's "cd install_flash_player_9_linux"
<Minataku> I forgot I kept all these files from when I installed it myself
<genii> Fred_G: Well, that is also an option :) To save some space you can also only put 1 swap partition that both use
<distro-tester> im doing everystep but nothing happens just copy pastes it to console
<distro-tester> is that ok?
<Minataku> Type "ls" and tell me what's there
<Minataku> Or better
<Minataku> Type "pwd" and tell me what it says
<Fred_G> genii:THx
<genii> Fred_G: Np
<distro-tester> ls temp
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<JJikli> Hey guys.
<distro-tester> there
<JJikli> can anyone helpe me..
<Minataku> distro-tester: Okay, then you didn't untar it
<JJikli> I have 2 questions, basic level
<Minataku> "tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<Minataku> Type it without the "s
<distro-tester> ok ill try again
<YumeNoEien> jjikli im pretty new to but maybe i can help?
<distro-tester> where is the s?
<HymnToLife> !ask | JJikli
<ubotu> JJikli: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minataku> distro-tester: Okay, halt a sec
<distro-tester> ok
<Minataku> Type "pwd" and tell me what it says
<JJikli> 1st. can I install Ubuntu on a machine with XP and can still use both the OS ??
<JJikli> as in dual boot.
<HymnToLife> JJikli, yes
<YumeNoEien> jjikli: yes
<genii> JJikli: Yes
<distro-tester> do i have to put the  " when i copy paste minataku?
<JJikli> so I go ahead and install ubuntu on my xp machine on a differtent partition and i am safe?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> Leave those out
<distro-tester> says nothing
<HymnToLife> JJikli, yes
<Minataku> I'm using them to set aside the commands
<JJikli> thanks.
<Minataku> distro-tester: Then something is wrong
<distro-tester> home and my user name says that's all
<genii> JJikli: Exactly. so long as XP has not hogged the entire drive
<YumeNoEien> :p
<Minataku> "pwd" is Print Working Directory
<Minataku> distro-tester: Okay, so it did say something
<HymnToLife> distro-tester, cd temp
<Minataku> Type "cd temp"
<JJikli> second, what is the optimum drive size that I should install ubuntu on. 1 gb? 2 gb? 5 gb??
<Minataku> You told me you did that when you didn't
<YumeNoEien> i have another CLI question if anyone has the time and patience :) how do i move multiple files in a single command?
<Minataku> JJikli: More
<malik> how do i check which version of flash i have installed in reality?
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: Wildcards
<distro-tester> ok ill try again
<JJikli> Minataku, how much?
<genii> JJikli: You need minimum of about 4G anything over that is fine. Also for swap size twice your amount of RAM is good
<underdog5004> JJikli, I would make a / partition 10Gb, a swap, and then a /home partition with the rest
<Minataku> distro-tester: Type "cd temp" then "pwd" and paste me back what it says
<HymnToLife> YumeNoEien, mv file1 file2 file3 ... /path/to/destination/dir
<distro-tester> ok
<Minataku> Or that, if wildcards aren't practical
<underdog5004> I love the CLI
<JJikli> oh thanks a lot guys.
<YumeNoEien> its some 20 .ogg files
<Minataku> But if it's actually "file1 file2 file3" like that, "file*" gets them all
<JJikli> I think I will install it on a 4 gb for now..
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: "*.ogg* then
<YumeNoEien> so i can just do *.ogg
<Minataku> Er
<underdog5004> or *.ogg
<underdog5004> lol
<Minataku> YumeNoEien: "*.ogg" then
<Minataku> lol
<HymnToLife> YumeNoEien, then mv *.ogg /some/dir
<JJikli> God Bless Irc, Ubuntu, and You all.
<YumeNoEien> cool :)
<JJikli> Cheers.
<distro-tester> zen@USER:~$ cd temp
<distro-tester> zen@USER:~/temp$ pwd
<distro-tester> /home/zen/temp
<distro-tester> zen@USER:~/temp$
<malik> how do i check which version of flash i have installed in reality?
<Minataku> distro-tester: Good
<Minataku> Now
<distro-tester> is it dangerous my user name pastes out to?
<HymnToLife> distro-tester, tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<underdog5004> malik
<YumeNoEien> thanks again for both your help :)
* Minataku hits HymnToLife with a clue-by-four
<underdog5004> malik, in firefox, type about:plugins in the address bar
<HymnToLife> @lart Minataku
<genii> HymnToLife: What if he has some other tar.gz there??
* Minataku is unaffected
<underdog5004> distro-tester, not really
<HymnToLife> genii, he doesn't
<HymnToLife> as he just created the dir
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Don't punk my kills, b?tch ;3
<underdog5004> still, not good practice...
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Still, good practice to go like tar xvzf someuniquestartstring*.tar.gz
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux/
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux/Readme.txt
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so
<distro-tester> install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt
<distro-tester> ok?
<Minataku> Yes
<distro-tester> thanx
<underdog5004> !pastebin | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> cd to that directory
<distro-tester> ok how?
<Minataku> "cd install_flash_player_9_linux"
<underdog5004> cd /path/to/dir
<distro-tester> btw u really save new users thanx comunity
<HymnToLife> distro-tester, cd ins<tab>
<Minataku> cd means Change Directory
<distro-tester> cd install_flash_player_9_linux i copy pasted that
<Minataku> It's all very intuitive once you get over the "OMG WHERE ARE THE ICONS" feeling
<distro-tester> yes neads time
<underdog5004> Minataku, kudos for that last one!
<Minataku> distro-tester: Now, sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<Minataku> underdog5004: Thanks ^^
<distro-tester> even if rpm distros are more easy couse the click and run 99% we can count on the comunity help
<distro-tester> sudo ./flashplayer-installer ok i copy paste this
<Minataku> distro-tester: And I don't think Kubuntu has Flash Player 9 in a package yet
<underdog5004> I find that when I'm in a CLI, I have to use my mind more to keep everything straight...a sort of virtual directory tree in my mind
<HymnToLife> Minataku, yes it does
<HymnToLife> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<distro-tester> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<distro-tester>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<distro-tester> wow
<Minataku> Uh oh
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> you're screwed
<distro-tester> and now?
<Minataku> Sorry, pal, we're bust
<underdog5004> chroot
<underdog5004> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<distro-tester> jesus here comes the hard side
<underdog5004> except you can't compile flash...whoops
<Minataku> distro-tester: Not gonna work on x86-64 >.<
<malik> it just came as update"flashplugin-nonfree" version 9.0.r31
<Theus> hi
<Minataku> distro-tester: cd ~
<Minataku> Do that
<distro-tester> so i can't see stuff on web have to get back to xp ?
<distro-tester> or there is a solution?
<HymnToLife> Minataku, cd == cd ~ :)
<underdog5004> weird... ~ and ~/ both go to my /home
<Minataku> HymnToLife: My way teaches them better
<distro-tester> does this mean i can't use linux minataku ?
<Minataku> underdog5004: That's because ~ is short for /home/username
<Minataku> distro-tester: You're using Linux right now
<HymnToLife> distro-tester, no, it means you'll have a hard time using Flash
<Minataku> You'll have to bother Adobe about it
<distro-tester> yes but if i can't install flash i will loose every cool stuff on the web how do it do?
<HymnToLife> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Minataku> distro-tester: Send Adobe a very nasty email about it
<distro-tester> like nearly everything on web uses java and flash im ruined like this
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> distro-tester, or just install the 32 bit version
<Minataku> I don't know why there wouldn't be a Flash Player 9 for x64
<underdog5004> or linux
<underdog5004> Minataku, not too many 64-bit versions of anything out there
<Minataku> But yeah, x64 is really just a crock right now
<distro-tester> ok will it ruin my pc 32 version or it's identic?
<Minataku> It's fine
<distro-tester> perfect
<Minataku> x64 chips can run x86 OSes
<distro-tester> if u link me it we can install it and thanx for help
<distro-tester> im amd 3000
<Minataku> And you'll have a much happier time with an x86 OS anyway, even on an x64 chip
<distro-tester> that's fine important i can use web as on xp and cam to
<tone_> escaner epson 3170
<distro-tester> later i tell u what impressed me over all installing firestarter i noticed a thing
<macpheec> Hey folks...anyone have a clue why switching between an LCD and CRT would make my CRT have "sawtoothed" images at times?
<Minataku> macpheec: Check the connections/cables
<distro-tester> every 5 sec m$ runs a non windows os an attack trying to spy em that is the shoking reality i discoverd now on linux
<Minataku> distro-tester: Indeed
<distro-tester> immagine what we could of had using xp ahah
<tone_> escaner 3170 ayuda comfiguracion en kubuntu
<Minataku> !es | tone_
<ubotu> tone_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<malik> oki well adept tells me that flash is installed but while it was installing it said in verbose mode plugin not installed but adept says it installed n also in plugins section in FF it says its installed.............what do i do?
<Minataku> malik: If FF says it's installed it's installed
<Minataku> Period. :3
<distro-tester> well this new reality has real positive sides even if u remain shoked for how naive we where before on xp
<macpheec> Minatuka - Cables are a bit worn (harsh bend), but if I leave the machine alone, after 30 minutes or so, it eventually straightens itself.
<Minataku> macpheec: Could be the video card is dodgy
<Minataku> At least the CRT output part
<Minataku> How old is the card?
<distro-tester> ok mina can u link me the 32 bit version so we solve this ?
<distro-tester> then i will see what i can do to install java hope adept has last version
<Soul^Shadow> I hate ppl
<Minataku> distro-tester: Get the x86 or i386 or i686 version of Kubuntu
<macpheec> Both are coming off the same RGB input...laptop is ~1.5y old.
<Minataku> macpheec: Hm... that is weird
<TheHermit> Help....How to add beryl to the session or make it the defualt manager
<distro-tester> ok i download 32 bit version of flash and brb
<Minataku> Perhaps the video card is just a bit dodgy
<Soul^Shadow> running nessus but get errror  on connect
<nagyv> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<gonzalo> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<distro-tester> do i have to take 7 ?
<Minataku> Soul^Shadow: Try #nessus for questions about Nessus
<macpheec> Minataku - It is.  Especially since it cycles.  Would frequency troubles do dat?
<distro-tester> or 9
<Soul^Shadow> Nobody there
<Minataku> distro-tester: No, no, install the 32bit version of Kunbuntu
<Minataku> *Kubuntu
<Soul^Shadow> this why I ignore poptarts
<distro-tester> o
<Minataku> Soul^Shadow: Well nobody in here knows Nessus so asking every 5 minutes isn't gonna help
<Soul^Shadow> I been gon half hour poptart IGNORING 1 NOOB
<me__> hi
<distro-tester> o i got what u said now that 64 bit version of kubuntu ubuntu  will give me problems couse many programs are still not ready for it as flash and so on right?
<distro-tester> but it's the fault of others not linux
<distro-tester> is this what u trying to say minataku?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, right
<distro-tester> it's sad we can't be 64 bit do
<underdog5004> distro-tester, the os is fully 64-bit...but drivers/programs/etc aren't
<distro-tester> but ok
<distro-tester> i know
<distro-tester> sadely
<distro-tester> now
<underdog5004> ride the split
<distro-tester> i run 6.10 is it stable or i must take 6,06 underdog of kubuntu?
<underdog5004> 6.10 is stable
<Soul^Shadow> im having connection issue
<underdog5004> for me
<underdog5004> everyone is
<underdog5004> ride the split, babt'
<underdog5004> baby
<HymnToLife> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* HymnToLife ands out the pop-corn
<HymnToLife> s/an/han
<underdog5004> HymnToLife, lol, enjoy the show
<HymnToLife> I could even have done s/a/ha
<underdog5004> ok, who's here?
<underdog5004> I am
<distro-tester> im here
<underdog5004> here we go...they're coming back
<distro-tester> so u got 64 bit to dog and have to run 32 as me?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, nope, just read about all the problems...
<underdog5004> XP_64 has the same issues
<Minataku> Okay, now I _KNOW_ this had to have finished by now
<underdog5004> If you can't install 64 bit progs on your machine, what's the point of a 64-bit os?
<Kefkachu> My only 64bit machine is a Sun Ultra 5
<Kefkachu> lol
<distro-tester> your right
<underdog5004> Kefkachu, whoa
<underdog5004> server?
<Kefkachu> Workstation
<underdog5004> oh
* Kefkachu waits for his doppelganger to ping out
<distro-tester> u see how they keep linux behind or this happens to windows to couse 64 bit is not ready for all os yet?
<Kubuntu|slave> as I said connection issues
<distro-tester> does vista or xp 64 bit have same problems as us now?
<Kefkachu> I'd have to look up my password so it's lazier for me to just wait for Minataku to ping out
<Kefkachu> lol
<Kubuntu|slave> u got new vista or old beta 2?
<distro-tester> who?
<Kubuntu|slave> u, Microsoft = problems
<Kubuntu|slave> :P
<distro-tester> no
<distro-tester> i was asking if windows had same problems whit us on 64 bit os to find programs as linux
<distro-tester> ?
<Kubuntu|slave> I replied anything microsoft = problems :P
<underdog5004> I believe so
<Kubuntu|slave> I got vista beta 2 sucks
<Kubuntu|slave> 32 7 64 bit horrible
<Kubuntu|slave> &*
<underdog5004> lol, my boss likes vista...I don't know why...such a resource hog
<distro-tester> vista = virus intruders trojans adware
<Kubuntu|slave> is your boss a dee dee dee :P
<underdog5004> nice
<underdog5004> lol
<distro-tester> plus it's a copy of mac tiger os x
<Kubuntu|slave> all windows have spyware :P
<distro-tester> a bad one even
<Kubuntu|slave> alexia 7 several others
<Kubuntu|slave> &*
<underdog5004> not really...I got him to install edgy on his lappy, and we're selling computers w/ linux now as well...
<underdog5004> or at least offer the choice
<underdog5004> we also have a stack of CD-R's w/ edgy that people can purchase for the cost of the cd...pretty sweet!
<distro-tester> what i loose if i go 32 underdog just a bit of speed vs 64 im now ?
<juano__> how do i use the & ampersand in konsole, i need to get into a dir with that symbol and it takes it for a command
<distro-tester> that respect to xp it's still a ferrari and super stable
<underdog5004> distro-tester, I think a bit of speed, but you will gain a bunch of functionality
<Kubuntu|slave> he sing new vista? bill gates offers free upgrade, ("UNBELIVABLE HUH")
<underdog5004> juano__, probably a code ie %32
<Kubuntu|slave> using*
<distro-tester> and i won't notice it as im used to xp heeh
<underdog5004> or something...I know %20 is a space
<distro-tester> a snail
<juano__> underdog5004: ok , thanks!
<underdog5004> juano__, no %32 is not the code!
<Kubuntu|slave> if you use XP sp3 its not too bad
<underdog5004> ya gotta look around for it...
<juano__> underdog5004: ok
<underdog5004> Kubuntu|slave, uh...xp sp3 isn't out yet...
<distro-tester> they told me this every 5 seconds attacks by m$ servers and ip's are normal once u move to linux u see what u had on pc using xp we lucky to have firestarter
<Kubuntu|slave> yes it is im using iton my pc's
<Kubuntu|slave> its a mod :)
<Kubuntu|slave> its on isohunt
<distro-tester> i even get attacks every 5 sec from endonkey servers and samba what does that mean?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, wait...attacks from MS machines? I think firestarter is misinterpreting something
<distro-tester> yes like dcom
<underdog5004> Kubuntu|slave, oh, not the official one...gotcha...
<juano__> anyone know what the %NUM for ampersand is?
<distro-tester> ms sql
<underdog5004> Kubuntu|slave, what do you gain?
<duns> Hello All - I'm new to Linux and was wondering if someone could give me some advice (help) on installing Firefox
<underdog5004> duns
<underdog5004> I gotcha
<underdog5004> duns, open up a Konsole
<malik> duns: are u using kubuntu?
<duns> yes
<duns> Underdog its done
<underdog5004> duns, open up a konsole (command line prompt) and type sudo apt-get install firefox
<tamacracka> Hey guys? Does anyone know if there's a Youtube video ripper for linux?
<duns> (opened)
<distro-tester> ms sql -s  samba and docm are the one i get over all every 5 seconds and endonkey
<distro-tester> all tcp
<underdog5004> tamacracka, there is a plugin for firefox that'll work
<tamacracka> sweet
<tamacracka> do you happen to know the name of it?
<distro-tester> what u think of that dog?
<underdog5004> videodownloader I think
<genii> mozilla-firefox
<underdog5004> distro-tester, I don't know
<tamacracka> you're awesome underdog5004!!!
<underdog5004> genii, oh really? my bad
<underdog5004> duns, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<underdog5004> genii, firefox works too
<distro-tester> but i seen forums it's m$ pc who are % zombi pc's or worms trojans that send attacks or them trying to spy u i think
<distro-tester> servers to
<distro-tester> couse 99% of ip's come from uncle bill pc's
<duns> Underdog you rock thanks!
<distro-tester> he's cool where u from underdog?
<duns> I didn't type in Mozilla but it still located it
<distro-tester> duns do u get many attacks to from m$ pc and servers and endokey samba?
<distro-tester> endonkey*
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jordo23> Were there a lot of KDE updates today or something?  My adept updater is showing a ton of them...
<duns> Distro what the hell do you mean?
<genii> Yeah see the topic for this channel about new KDE
<jordo23> genii: Oh....cool.....new KDe.....
<jordo23> genii: Any notable changes?
<Minataku> Ew, new KDE XD j/k
<genii> jordo23 None that I've noticed :)
<avenger_> nabend allerseits
<Minataku> !de | avenger_
<ubotu> avenger_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nitro4ce> is firefox able to use gtk-qt engine? because i have it installed but it still looks ugly.. (boxy buttons, not the kde theme buttons)
<distro-tester> ok i will download 32 bit version then mina lucky im fast so il 50 min it's ready
<distro-tester> how u install wine as adept dosen't have it?
<jordo23> genii: Ok....thanks.....thought something was wrong with ADEPT....
<nitro4ce> when i installed gtk-qt engines, other programs like gimp were fixed, but not firefox..
<nitro4ce> am i missing any package?
<distro-tester> any one knows how ti install wine i can't find it in adept
<Kubuntu|slave> d/l it
<Kubuntu|slave> then install it  :P
<Minataku> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nitro4ce> distro-tester: modify your sources.list
<Minataku> Just read that page
<Minataku> That's what it's there for XD
<nitro4ce> when i installed gtk-qt engines, other programs like gimp were fixed, but not firefox..
<distro-tester> u must teach me how to backup to minataky so i don't nead reinstall if i crash adept as last times
<distro-tester> how u back up programs?
<distro-tester> i found keep but don't know how to use it
<Minataku> m
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Minataku> Yay!
<distro-tester> ok thanx
<Minataku> As many times as I've been bit by explosions, I still don't back things up >.<
<nitro4ce> is firefox able to use gtk-qt engine? because i have it installed but it still looks ugly.. (boxy buttons, not the kde theme buttons)
<genii> !bacula
<ubotu> bacula: Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38.11-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 84 kB
<distro-tester> tell me how ofthen u get attacks minataku i mean what firestarter reports so we can compare mines
<distro-tester> im curius to see if every one is under attack as forums says by m$
<Minataku> Attacked? Constant benign hits from wherever
<Minataku> Nothing ever serious
<Minataku> Just various internet noise
<Minataku> I've only been DDoSed once
<distro-tester> yes that firestarter turns red i mine every 5 sec
<Minataku> Yeah, it's probably just noise
* genii slips out the side door
<Minataku> I wouldn't worry about any of it
<Minataku> Especially not when you have a Linux machine
<distro-tester> this are my attackers samba smb ms sql s docm scm edonkey no just curius
<distro-tester> i don't worry
<Minataku> Remember, you're driving a tank on the internet now, not a cardboard box with armor duct-taped to it
<distro-tester> heeh
<distro-tester> right
<distro-tester> even if mac is more secure on charts and bsd wins it all but we are very secure still
<Minataku> And that armor is only if you're running a REAL firewall
<Minataku> Not the lousy Windows one
<distro-tester> firestarter
<distro-tester> i love it
<Minataku> Piyoko has no firewall, the router takes care of that capability anyway
<distro-tester> but u see u can secure windows has much u want and put this and that on it when 99% of people who make windoes os and are the one who make bugs and infections hacks for it says it all
<distro-tester> ehehe
<Hoxxin_> so should be afraid if i run linux and i have a modem bridged?
<distro-tester> bridged means?
<Minataku> I gotta go, time for food
* Minataku disappears in a puff of orange smoke
<distro-tester> later
<distro-tester> what does that means Hoxxin?
<blanky> hey guys
<Hoxxin_> i mean the traffic goes straight through, otherwise the modem has one ip and computer another right?
<blanky> my friend has mp3 support installed and all (even lame), but he goes to try and burn mp3s to an audio cd and k3b says it's an incompatible format, what should he do? he's new to linux, I installed it for him just yesterday
* Theus is away: A dopo.....
<distro-tester> im not espert on that are u 56 k?
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester no adsl
<distro-tester> then u should get a god router
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to have a solution to my hardware prolem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070713
<distro-tester> good*
<distro-tester> even god
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester ye a God router would be even better :P
<distro-tester> blanky hold on no one here at moment to help u
<distro-tester> hehe i advise u us robotics or d link makes good cheap ones
<blanky> distro-tester: thanks
<blanky> distro-tester: I fixed it, thanks
<distro-tester> welcome
<distro-tester> i love to be part of the ubuntu comunity
<waylandbill> blanky. the cd is going to end up CD-Audio or mp3-cd?
<hatta> or iptables
<distro-tester> im a socialist ahah
<blanky> waylandbill: cd audio, i got it though thanks
<blanky> i just needed libk3b2-mp3
<distro-tester> well iptables rus by defoult so u just nead to configure the gui firewall
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester if i run windows on my adsl modem it takes about 2 secs and computer is stuffed with crap cause of the traffic getting right through, forgot to unplug one time during a win install :P
<waylandbill> oh. ok.. cause you could've 2 stepped it ... to wav then to CD.
<distro-tester> yes that's normal
<waylandbill> good thing you got it tho.
<distro-tester> u recive many uncontrolled packet data but a rounter whit a good built in firewall should solve that
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester ye
<distro-tester> router*
<distro-tester> btw im nat so don't worry to much
<distro-tester> plus i got firestarter use that to
<waylandbill> distro-tester: never hurts to belt and suspenders with a software firewall.
<Hoxxin_> ok
<distro-tester> software fw for windows is trash couse it's made by same people who are one whit m$ to make u buy stuff
<distro-tester> unless u get open source ones or hardware ones u not very safe
<waylandbill> under win32 especially ... never know if something's going outbound unknown
<darthdual> Anybody know of a good java IDE for linux
<gabriel> hello
<distro-tester> of course are u all ways root on windows
<waylandbill> there's plenty of win32 OSS projects going lately it seems tho
<user1> darthdual: have u tried Eclipse
<waylandbill> distro-tester: you aren't always root unless you took it out of the box and used it that way.
<darthdual> no not yet but is it known to be good
<distro-tester> u see the 1 thing they try to hack u is the administrator password on windows
<Hoxxin_> anyone of u heard/read of reactos then? u think it has a future??
<darthdual> sable
<darthdual> stable
<distro-tester> yes way but it's not as on linux u can still be hacked easy even as user
<user1> I use it
<elyon225> I having a problem where every now and then when a user select End Session, it goes to shutdown instead, but hangs at a black screen... I need to do Ctrl-Alt-Delete to continue...  Any ideas?
<distro-tester> btw tell me how can u be secure on a os that has over 60.000 bugs
<distro-tester> ehehe
<waylandbill> not limited one with the right rules in place.. so your kid has to ask you for the password to install something.. :-D
<blanky> guys, k3b gave me an error "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<blanky> : you may use K3bsetup2 to solve this problem
<blanky> " when I tried to burn a CD, what should I do?
<Hoxxin_> user1 u use reactos??
<darthdual> Are you guys saying that as user I can hack root?
<user1> Hoxxin_: no
<Hoxxin_> user1 oh ok
<distro-tester> i personaly advise to put xp one place unless u professional work whit it or are a gamer but a dubble partion will solve that the place is the trash bin
<darthdual> How do you keep a user from hacking root?
<distro-tester> for the rest linux is ready for home use
<distro-tester> a good password 1 of all
<elyon225> darthdual: Set a good password for yourself (the administrator)
<darthdual> good meaning strong?
<darthdual> combinatorially?
<elyon225> darthdual: That would probably be the case :)
<elyon225> darthdual: Huh? lol
<distro-tester> yes u can find programs that make u strong passes darth
<darthdual> math talk.
<distro-tester> use a combination of letters and numbers
<darthdual> ok,
<distro-tester> and 8 lines long at least
<elyon225> darthdual: The only person that can run root commands is the user you setup when installing.
<darthdual> 8 lines?
<elyon225> darthdual: I think he means characters.
<distro-tester> btw even if they hack u they can't do the damage of xp on linux couse it has a different structure
<waylandbill> darthdual: disable password and make a private-public key pair login.
<darthdual> Are there any popular biometric solutions yet?
<elyon225> darthdual: Use a combination also of lower- and upper-case letters.
<waylandbill> just don't lose the private key unless you can access the box
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester u play win games on linux?
<LeeJunFan> Is it just me or is kopete's crypto plugin totally borked with 3.5.6?
<YumeSleepy> Thank you for all your help everyone
<YumeSleepy> I'm going to bed now
<waylandbill> hard to crack a password if keyboard authentication is disabled remotely.
<sparr> upgrading my kernel from 2.6.17 to 2.6.20 resulted in my promise IDE RAID controller's drives showing up as scsi disks instead of ide disks.  any tips on fixing that?
<distro-tester> no only game i play is america's army but run on linux even if older version
<darthdual> You know what would be great, if I could use some sort of voice recognition to log on.
<YumeSleepy> and have pleasant dreams where windows is a small company with 10 employees and linux rules the world
<stdin> sparr: that's normal, and intentional
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester ok
<distro-tester> but u can emulate games on linux whit wine or cadega but u must $ for it
<distro-tester> u play games?
<exel_> necesito ayuda
<distro-tester> if your a gamer the best solution is dubble partion xp linux
<sparr> stdin: its scary, and broke part of my fstab
<exel_> ola, necesito ayuda
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester wine is free and cedega is 5$/month or something ye
<waylandbill> wine and cedega doesn't support DX9 though.
<stdin> sparr: that's why the default is to use UUIDs now
<exel_> alguien habla espaol
<exel_> 
<sparr> stdin: i am using UUIDs
<stdin> sparr: here's the background on it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<distro-tester> im new to linux so don't know what's dx9 but think dubble partion is the best for gamers
<stdin> !es | exel_
<ubotu> exel_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester i have win on my gaming machine, if it wasnt for games id turn completely to linux
<distro-tester> ok importat u don't use xp more then games do
<waylandbill> distro-tester: DirectX 9... M$'s gaming interface.
<distro-tester> or u loose to be secure 90%
<distro-tester> o yes thanx
<waylandbill> DX8 is mostly supported under those projects.
<stdin> sparr: it was a bit strange for me when hda turned it to sda, but the guys at #ubuntu-devel explained it to me
<distro-tester> yes linux is not for gamers for the rest can do all moast any thing and soon everthing now it's future compatible mac m$
<Thehound666> almost setup the way I want but something I'm not clear on
<waylandbill> what out though.. World of warcraft banned a bunch of clients for 'cheating' when they simply had a linux client.
<waylandbill> s/what/watch
<Thehound666> how do I get iptables config to survive reboots?
<Thehound666> or power failures
<distro-tester> problem of dx8 is that u can play old games only recent games run all 9x up
<sparr> stdin: ok...  so now i need to repair my fstab (and i needed to add things anyways).  how do i get the UUIDs for all the drives?
<Phlosten> Thehound666: one method is loading your iptables config from a scipt on boot
<distro-tester> but a dubble partion won't arm u if your a gamer there's no best solution then that yet
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester i think the day when it comes a program which is easy to start pc games and run them under linux is gonna be the dooms day for pc :D
<Thehound666> WINE does support *some* DX9
<Thehound666> more than I can say for VMWare
<aegis> Hey, I think I screwed up my Linux installation... could anyone help?
<stdin> sparr: just run blkid from konsole (it may need sudo)
<Thehound666> I tried a script. Maybe did it wrong
<Hirvinen> !asking | aegis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aegis> I tried changing the monitor settings and it got all messed up
<Thehound666> any chance of a sample paste and directory it goes in?
<Hirvinen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Thehound666> I did etc/init'd
<distro-tester> eheh i think that will never happen Hoxxin linux is not made to play but for compatible side it's not far now novell is whit m$
<waylandbill> not that windows is amazing with gaming. consoles are blowing the pc away these days.
<distro-tester> yes if u want to play best u get a ps3
<Hoxxin_> distro-tester ye well...
<Thehound666> I disagree with way but feel gaming is all Windows is good for
<duns> pfft hell now Distro PS3  blow
<distro-tester> console are so advanced now it's a waste to $ on video cards and play on pc
<aegis> Well, I installed Kubuntu on a VM run from OS X... all was working fine until I tried to change the settings for my monitor
<Phlosten> Thehound666: once you put it in /etc/init.d/ you need to tell your system when to run it. just trying to remember what that command is..
<Thehound666> lol aegis is it VMWare?
<aegis> It defaulted to 1024x768, which worked okay, but it was slightly blurry (native monitor resolution is 1280x800)
<Hoxxin_> well im off to bed, nn
<distro-tester> ps3 will be some thing never seen before it's all ready shocking the world so no nead of windows eheh
<aegis> not VMWare, I used Parallels
<Thehound666> ahh
<Thehound666> thought maybe you tried the new mac VMWare
<Thehound666> that's still beta
<aegis> Anyways, I tried switching to the native resolution, but I think it switched to 1600x1200
<distro-tester> i think thy will soon find a way to play pc games that don't go out on console soon on them
<waylandbill> Thehound666: that's ok.. my thought is PS3 and Wii make an XP box look like the original 8-bit Nintendo. We all have out opinions
<aegis> The odd part is, it didn't screw up too badly, it just centered the 1280x800 viewport in the middle of my 1600x1200 desktop
<Thehound666> maybe it's like vmware in the fact you have to invoke the driver command line to change resolution
<distro-tester> wayland u got ps3 and wii?
<waylandbill> god my keyboard skills are lacking tonight.
<aegis> I tried then to restart X in console mode, and edited the xorg.conf file to get rid of some resolutions, and now it won't ever boot to the desktop regardless
<distro-tester> here in italy will be out soon ps3 im whit 2 now
<distro-tester> no sorry i read u bad
<Thehound666> ok go into recovery mode by booting to it in the menu
<Thehound666> press esc to get that menu
<waylandbill> Wii... friend has ps3.
<sparr> stdin: thanks.  now ive gotta open my case and re-label all my drives  :)
<Thehound666> not type
<Thehound666> let me think
<Thehound666> ahh
<distro-tester> u know what Hoxxin if u still there i wish they will keep making america's army for linux it's stuck to 2.5 now and for xp it's 2.8 out
<stdin> sparr: heh :)
<aegis> When I reboot kubuntu now, I get to the login screen (set to 1600x1200 and working, go figure)
<distro-tester> that's the only game i care for now
<aegis> but if I boot into my account it will kick me back to the login screen
<Thehound666> what was the command
<aegis> and if I boot to console, I can't start X again because it keeps crashing
<distro-tester> hey some guy on ubuntu just pvt me asking if it was true i got attacks from m$ and samba is that normal or i have to worry?
<Thehound666> I know it's something reconfigure xorg-xserver
<waylandbill> never played america's army... mmofps I assume.
<sparr> stdin: got tired of not knowing which drive was which when i had the case open, so they all have pencil'd device names on them
<sparr> waylandbill: normal fps, not mm
<Phlosten> Thehound666: update-rd.d is the command you need,. run 'man update-rd.d' to read about it. runs something like 'update-rc.d default /script'
<Phlosten> Thehound666: update-rc.d
<distro-tester> yes  way the best fps ever made usa army makes it and it's 100% free moast played online game in the world
<Thehound666> oh I meant for him
<sparr> distro-tester: iirc, the linux AA guy lost his funding/time/something and isnt working on it any more
<Thehound666> to reconfigure xserver on non boot
<stdin> sparr: I can normally just look at them and see, but then I do only have 3
<Thehound666> in recovery mode
<distro-tester> u know if he will get back or how to contact him ?
<distro-tester> sparr
<sparr> stdin: heh, i removed the noisiest one with my latest hardware reorganization, now i only have 6 :)
<waylandbill> distro-tester: ok.. I think I saw it on wikipedia .. on page with tremulus
<sparr> distro-tester: i doubt it.  google for details.
<distro-tester> ill give u site hold
<ghostdog> this might be a trivial question, but I remember a while back in dapper (using edgy now), when I popped in a dvd, the title of it would display on the desktop icon
<distro-tester> thanx sparr btw there is a guy on ubuntu pvt me asking if i it's true i get attacks by m$ and samba is that normal?
<ghostdog> does not do that anymore, do I have to edit something in hal?
<Minataku> Light beer... that's just so against what beer was meant to be... a liquid meal
<distro-tester> but dosen't answer me when i reply him
<Minataku> It didn't get the name "liquid bread" because someone liquified bread to make it :P
<distro-tester> is there any rules of not speaking to strangers i must know minataku in linux world?
<distro-tester> couse this is odd
<Thehound666> oh I see for the update rc'.d
<aegis> Anyone have a clue how I can get a login? Whenever I log in, it looks like it tries to draw the desktop, fails, and goes back to the login screen
<Minataku> distro-tester: Just the same usual things that come with common sense, distro-tester
<aegis> but it doesn't explicitly say login failed
<Minataku> aegis: Something in X did
<Minataku> The error is traced in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aegis> Yeah, I gather that much, but I don't know what, much less how to fix it
<waylandbill> aegis: look at the X logs in /var/log
<Minataku> It'll be near the bottom
<Thehound666> typoed it this time. I seen it in a script
<distro-tester> so maby it was some m$ samba staff who was curius who knows
<sparr> stdin: the most annoying part is that the pata/libata/whatever isnt skipping letters like the "old" ide drivers did
<aegis> kk one sec I'll pull it up
<Thehound666> syntax it spit out
<Thehound666> thanks
<distro-tester> here u got way http://www.americasarmy.com/
<sparr> stdin: i guess that makes UUID almost a requirement
<waylandbill> aegis: use tail or just scroll to the bottom
<Minataku> distro-tester: Samba is SMB, the NFS of Windows
<distro-tester> that explains all
<Minataku> Because Microsoft, as usual, said NFS wasn't "good enough"
<Minataku> So they made a half-assed copy
<Minataku> As is their usual way
<distro-tester> i think they hitting on us to spy and that guy is a infiltrated
<distro-tester> to curius on linux users
<Minataku> Now that every Unix user uses it, they go and change it to "SMB2" in Vista
<Minataku> distro-tester: Chill, they're not the USSR or the KGB
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> yes that's exactely who attacks me samba smb
<Minataku> They're just an arsehole corporation
<stdin> sparr: defiantly makes things easier when they change names
<waylandbill> distro-tester: you may look into sshd rather than samba.. a port is available for win32... does file transfers nicely.
<distro-tester> no just hate to be spyied
<distro-tester> ehhh
<Minataku> You're not being spied on
<Thehound666> what is Vista's filesyste? just curious(please say ext3)
<Minataku> Calm down, excessive paranoia is bad for you
<Thehound666> filesystem*
<Minataku> Thehound666: NTFS
<distro-tester> only couse we got great firestarter who blocks all curius eyes
<Minataku> Same as it ever was
#kubuntu 2007-01-28
<waylandbill> Minataku: Talking heads...
<Thehound666> well NTFS is ok but for now not being able to write in nix
<distro-tester> this ms sql s and dcom are m$ to right minataku?
<Thehound666> sure Ubuntu will fix it
<aegis> Okay, I am at the bottom of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file... the last few lines are "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/(TTF | OTF | CID), removing from list!"
<Minataku> Windows NT has never seen anything but NTFS
<Minataku> aegis: Check those directories
<ghostdog> wait till winfs
<Minataku> Chances are they're defined as installed but aren't
<ghostdog> more garbage
<distro-tester> i even got a vcn ahah seems some one was thinking to monitor
<Minataku> ghostdog: As if NTFS wasn't already unstable, we get a beta-version Windows filesystem?
<ghostdog> I wanto see that update
<ghostdog> xD
<Minataku> rofl
<distro-tester> vnc*
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> "MICROSOFT I CONVERTED TO WINFS AND NOW ALL MY SH?T IS GONE!"
<aegis> Yeah, there's no TTF / OTF / CID in the /usr/share/fonts/X11/ directory
<ghostdog> "Your files have been lost"
<Minataku> aegis: Install them
<ghostdog> "Drive Corrupted"
<Minataku> Yeah, that's their answer
<Thehound666> NTFS unstable? How so? Always been very stable for me. FAT32 was another story
<Minataku> "Reinstall Windows and your files"
<darthdual> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to control the bandwith used by an ethernet adapter?
<Thehound666> surprised to hear someone say that
<Minataku> "Not from your backups, though, those are unsupported now with the new WinFS"
<Minataku> XD
<ghostdog> turn the power off on NTFS a few times
<ghostdog> see how the journal works
<distro-tester> i must ask u this as pc security is my hobby minataku can u learn windows security using linux and reading windows books or u nead windows to do that?
<ghostdog> xD
<sparr> stdin: now ive got to figure out my swap priority...  ive got 4 swap partitions.  ignoring media storage partitions, rarely used...  ive got one swap on its own ide channel.  one sharing a channel with /home.  one sharing a drive with /.  one sharing a drive with /home.  not sure if i should stripe any of them
<andreasw> Minataku: hmm WinFS is just a new version of ntfs ^^
<Minataku> Someone needs to infiltrate MS and replace the WinFS converter with deltree
<Minataku> XD
<ghostdog> the will screw that themselves
<Minataku> I'm sure, but it's a funny thought
<darthdual> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to control the bandwith used by an ethernet adapter?
<aegis> The thing is, it doesn't explicitly say error (EE) in the log file for the missing fonts
<ghostdog> "your updates are ready"
<Minataku> Even if I'd never literally suggest it
<Minataku> aegis: Install those base fonts
<Minataku> ghostdog: True, it'll be forced in time
<ghostdog> darthdual, wondershaper
<distro-tester> im intrested in learing both linux and windows security was scared u nead windows to learn windows one is that true?
<aegis> How should I do that? use apt or something?
<Minataku> When they tie all that "Treacherous Computing" bull into WinFS
<stdin> sparr: I normally let the kernel decide what it wants, I hardy ever use any swap
<distro-tester> or u can do that even on linux whit both os books?
* Thehound666 thinks ghostdog likes to test filesystems and break them :p
<Minataku> And suddenly "NTFS isn't secure and must be upgraded"
<sparr> stdin: i just went from 1GB to 512MB of ram, so i need some swap for a while  :)
<ghostdog> I do
<ghostdog> xD
<ghostdog> benchmark the crap out of them
<stdin> sparr: uh, yeah, you will :P
<Minataku> You can't truly learn anything unless you're allowed to hurt yourself trying
* Thehound666 breaks them within VMWare with clones.
<sparr> distro-tester: the only good windows internet security amounts to "put a real OS between windows and the internet"
<|KingFish|> hey peepz
<Minataku> Until you actually touch it, you don't really know that "fire bad"
<ghostdog> the rush is more if it is physical
<TheHermit> Ho wto use quicktime plugin in opera
<darthdual> ghostdog, what is wondershapper
<andreasw> winfs is 8MB/s slower than ext3  here ^^ just tested it
<ghostdog> google
<TheHermit> or get it
<|KingFish|> anyone able to help me with realvnc install in kubuntu?
* Thehound666 has already broken Vista alot on purpose.
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> well im sure u can learn even windows security using linux as in big % they are the same stuff and then u can read both os books don't nead xp to learn that
<ghostdog> the funny this about vista is aero
<Minataku> Thehound666: And unintentionally, I'm sure
<Minataku> Aero is useless
<ghostdog> I will stick with aiglx + beryl
<Thehound666> well not yet
<Thehound666> haven't allowed it to be up >1 day
<Minataku> The fact that the damn UI is incompatible with older applications is totally asinine
<Minataku> WHAT THE FARK
<Minataku> I mean, seriously
<|KingFish|> anybody?
<ghostdog> the resources, ohh the resources
<|KingFish|> oh yeah, vista is teh suck
<Minataku> The whole thing reeks of typical Microsoft bad design, poor coding and poor choices
<distro-tester> o' reilly makes very good books on all the os
<ghostdog> will still end up using it
<Minataku> Except this time it REALLY stinks
<ghostdog> to help win newbies
<Thehound666> poor Bill
<|KingFish|> you forgot the plagiarized ideas mina
<Thehound666> Vista was a desperation release
<Minataku> ghostdog: Don't count on it, the defectors are raising a fuss
<waylandbill> distro-tester: you're right. their socket libraries are based on similar code.. so at a fundamental level you're protecting the same things.
<Minataku> Vista's future already looks kinda shaky
<waylandbill> distro-tester: one has more programs with more holes though
<|KingFish|> there won't be many early adopters
<distro-tester> in fact just don't have to worry of netbios 139 and so on
<ghostdog> It will take one incompatability
<ghostdog> that will frustrate people
<Minataku> Times seem to be changing, and they look to be changing for the good of our side
<distro-tester> are u japanese minataku?
<Thehound666> but before the penguin starts clapping, we need to convince the masses they can use Linux
<ghostdog> between paying 1500 to 2000 $$ rather get a mac
<Minataku> I mean, look at the PS3... everyone with half a brain hates it
<Thehound666> I always hear "it's too hard"
<ghostdog> ubuntu needs to sell machines preinstalled
<Minataku> ghostdog: What, get a Mac with a TPM chip GUARANTEED for $3000?
<ghostdog> like
<ghostdog> mac
<ghostdog> built and tailored
<Minataku> ghostdog: You don't realize that Apple is worse than Microsoft
<Minataku> They always have been
<Thehound666> I'm having an easier time than when I started Windows
<Minataku> With tightly closed and controlled hardware
<Minataku> Especially now
<Thehound666> and really I started serious stuff on a mac
<Thehound666> then windows
<Minataku> Since their switch to Intel enabled them to work in 100% "Treacherous Computing" technology
<distro-tester> what i must get used to is linux speed and stableness wayland im used to click hard on xp to open a program here whit a light click u risk to open to many times same one ahah
<Thehound666> then nix
<ghostdog> the only thing about macs
<darthdual> mac should stick with ipods and nothing else.
<ghostdog> is that I use adobe products alot
<ghostdog> especially Indesign
<Minataku> The only good thing about Macs is that you get a more satisfying feeling out of destroying something so ugly
<Thehound666> macs used to be the best thing awhile back
<Thehound666> when there was no linux
<ghostdog> if not, I would go kubuntu all the way
<darthdual> mac's are going the way of the dodo bird.
<ghostdog> but, linux is ready for companies as workstations
<distro-tester> http://www.oreilly.com/ here u can get very good books on linux bsd mac and windows
<Minataku> Like I said, Apple has always been worse than Microsoft
<ghostdog> one because people will not know wtf to do and how to install programas
<Minataku> The so called "good side" was never good, it was always a significantly less free environment
<ghostdog> and two less maintenance
<darthdual> linus T.  when asked about macOsX, said it's garbage.
<Minataku> Windows actually has far MORE maintenance
<Thehound666> but if you ran companies, you ran macs. No crashes like Windows usually
<distro-tester> no i like macs minataku they are a bsd based nix os  and best looking pc for me why u don't like them?
<Thehound666> and less virus prone
<distro-tester> id say mac is the pc just $ to much
<Thehound666> now some companies use linux
<sparr> Minataku: "was"?  now that apple runs on bsd, its hard to say they are less free/open
<ghostdog> uff
<ghostdog> or get a mainframe server
<Minataku> sparr: It's a bastardized FreeBSD userland
<ghostdog> and just run terminals
<Minataku> The kernel is CMU Mach
<distro-tester> i see soon mac and linux unite as novell did whit m$
<Minataku> Not to mention Apple wants to close Darwin off
<darthdual> Expensive BSD.  Not free.
<Minataku> To protect their... *shudder*... "Intellectual Property"
<darthdual> They charge for drivers.
<distro-tester> hope they will make a os for normal pc's so we can use mac and linux togheter that would be great
<Thehound666> I'd ditch mac entirely if they killed Darwin
<distro-tester> why don't u like mac's ?
<Thehound666> Darwin is the best thing on a mac
<ghostdog> well going back to my original questions, this might be a trivial question, but I remember a while back in dapper (using edgy now), when I popped in a dvd, the title of it would display on the desktop icon
<Minataku> distro-tester: I ALREADY EXPLAINED THAT
<Minataku> Thehound666: Dump Darwin and get real FreeBSD
<distro-tester> o i diden't read sorry let me scroll up
<Minataku> Darwin is NeXTSTEP with FreeBSD userland because Apple couldn't make their own fast enough
<darthdual> It's just that in an age of convergence, Mac seems to wanna diverge.  This complicates everything for everyone.
<Minataku> They wanted to cheap out their sh?t so they ripped off FreeBSD's stuff
<andreasw> hehe I am not the only person who doesn't like Apple ;)
<distro-tester> well in a way u right minataku linux for an open source os is the best made potentialy but mac has some more points but we speaking of a $ os vs a open source free one
<Minataku> Slap it all together with an ugly UI, hide all the FreeBSD stuff and call it OSX
<Thehound666> sort of, FreeBSD is legal to implement in other projects, but you must fully disclose it
<Minataku> MacOSX isn't free
<Minataku> MacOSX is quite expensive
<distro-tester> i was saying linux
<darthdual> Mac only went open source because they were forced to.  I personally don't respect that.  You should do it because you belieeve in it.
<distro-tester> i know that's why i don't run a mac now
<Minataku> darthdual: Not to mention they want to go closed again anyway
<andreasw> MacOSX isn't expensive compared to other commercial operating systems but the hardware is
<ghostdog> crap, this hddvd aacs issue pisses me off
<hendo> i have a wireless mouse how do i install the aplication on unbuntu dapper 606lts
<ghostdog> cant even view my own dvd's
<distro-tester> u think tiger is the moast evoluted os in the world as they say now?
<andreasw> because you have to use apple hardware
<Minataku> andreasw: Not to mention that their hardware is crap
<Minataku> It's difficult to upgrade, in short, DFB
<Thehound666> If I get the hang of Linux source code someday to the point I have the hang of Java
<distro-tester> mac is a bit a mix of linux and win
<darthdual> minataku:  That is why I abondened mac after years of hardcore defense.
<Minataku> It uses Torx screws in a cheap attempt to keep people out
<Thehound666> I'd like to make my own frontend to the kernal
<Thehound666> just to do it
<andreasw> Minataku: tell that to an apple lover ^^ they will call you a flamer and so on ;)
<Thehound666> kernel
<Thehound666> *
<Minataku> andreasw: I'd punch them in their retarded face
<distro-tester> apple says their mac os x tiger now is the more advances os in the world u agree?
<darthdual> hell no
<Minataku> Mac OSX is a lousy piece of sh?t
<Minataku> They took FreeBSD and made it suck
<distro-tester> btw no one can deny they are the best looking desktop and pc's ever at least for me
<hendo> i have a wireless mouse the batteries are not charging
<darthdual> They are always shooting legalise propaganda.
<Minataku> Which is the ONLY thing I'll give them credit for
<Minataku> Since FreeBSD rules
<hendo> what do i do
<Thehound666> Linux=most evolved Tiger=most user-friendly while being stable Windows=less stable but hell you need your games
<Minataku> And it must have taken a LOT of work to make FreeBSD totally suck
<darthdual> I should be able to sue them for that statement.
<andreasw> I worked for 6 month with MacOSX (developed some java apps in Eclipse) the programs crashed a lot and it was very slow
<underdog5004> evoluted?  more like convoluted!
<distro-tester> well moast people give credit to macs just for his looks so don't worry
<andreasw> not to mention that you don't see special keys like | on the keyboard
<distro-tester> it's the handsome os
<Minataku> Macs are ugly
<darthdual> minataku------ha ha ha ha ha
<ghostdog> Thehound666, buy a gaming console xD
<distro-tester> 1 person i hear say it
<Minataku> I don't want a shiny piece of crap, I want a nice, open computer that I can actually do stuff with
<distro-tester> yes but u can't say their look is ugly vs xp or linux
<ghostdog> mac+mysql = piece of crap
<distro-tester> i mean they well designed
<Minataku> distro-tester: I can and I have
<Minataku> Several times already
<andreasw> distro-tester: yes they look nice
<Minataku> Macs are ugly
<distro-tester> ok matter of views
<Minataku> Mac OSX is ugly
<Minataku> And the ugliest of all is what Apple is doing
<underdog5004> distro-tester, you really were getting attacked my M$? zomg! The black helicopters are coming...they're coing!
<ghostdog> aqua theme outdated
<andreasw> distro-tester: but I am a person who doesn't care about look I want an efficient OS not the best looking
<Minataku> Which is plain and simple CRIME
<underdog5004> coming*
<darthdual> So many uses of the word mac is causing there stock to skyrocket, but they still suck.
<ghostdog> never liked to have my computer looking like itunes xD
<tamacracka> underdog..
<hendo> i have dapper how do you install the application for wireless mouse
<andreasw> distro-tester: I also never change the default theme of any desktop ^^
<tamacracka> do you have knowledge of videodownload for firefox?
<underdog5004> sorry, distro-tester ...just really...I don't know...feelin' weird...
<underdog5004> tamacracka, what's up?
<distro-tester> i like them still and hope we unite as we both nix os so we can run linux mac on a normal pc i see that not far since novell went m$ everything is possible now
<underdog5004> ummm...no, I've got it installed on my other box
<Minataku> I hope Apple goes tits up
<distro-tester> well use what is best for u
<Minataku> Microsoft too
<tamacracka> uh.. the file is saved as .fvi and i change it to mpeg or mpg... and it doesn't play the sound
<ghostdog> they wont
<Minataku> They can both go under overnight and I won't miss them
<ghostdog> they are going to kill with iphones
<distro-tester> but i do think macs are pretty as desk and pc and will get a mini mac for collection
<Minataku> ghostdog: Oh, boy, DRM'd phone conversations now
<distro-tester> pity the lowest one is 600 euro
<Phlosten> i reckon those iPhones will be a big flop
<Minataku> What, does the person I talk to have to buy a license to talk to me?
<Phlosten> a disaster waiting to happen
<ghostdog> put linux in it xD
<Minataku> Or can they only talk to me for three minutes or three times, whichever comes first?
<andreasw> ghostdog: of course they will rock with iphone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXNoB3t8vM
<andreasw> hrhr
<distro-tester> btw just curius where u from minataku i fought u where from japan
<Phlosten> Minataku: you will need to purchase music from iTunes to be able to talk
<Minataku> distro-tester: I'm from the USA
<distro-tester> rome here hi
<Minataku> Phlosten: iTalk minutes
<Minataku> And they're encrypted until the other caller buys some too
<Phlosten> iRort
<Minataku> And then you can ONLY talk to other iPhones
<ghostdog> tmobile = mac-mobile?
<Minataku> Because the DRM is incompatible with competitors phones which don't have any
<distro-tester> does eany of u know if there is a program that can cam audio on msn yahoo aol kopete amsn a part that can just cam?
<distro-tester> any*
<Phlosten> Minataku: and you will probably have to be within wireless range of a suitable iMac
<darthdual> Has anyone seen the commercials for mac where they diss themselves.  I finally figured out why they do that.  People love to talk about what they hate.  And the more people talk about it the more that supercomputers count it.  Then there stock skyrockets.  All you people hating on mac don't know how much you're helping them out.
<Minataku> And don't forget the TC aspect, where if Apple decides they don't like what you're talking about on your iPhone, they hang it up on you
<Phlosten> Minataku: for verification of your worship towards Apple
<distro-tester> i found out kopete can cam on msn yahoo now and amsn just cam on msn u know better?
<Phlosten> distro-tester: neato
<distro-tester> we made minataku made whit this macs ahah
<distro-tester> o thanx what does it do?
<tamacracka> underdog you there bro?
<_ANA123211> :) Hi boys does someone knows if konkerror can remember the sesions? thx
<Minataku> I'm not mad. I'm indignant.
<Minataku> lol
<ghostdog> yup sure can
<Minataku> Sorry for that outburst, BTW
<distro-tester> if u got link of neato thanx would be appriciated
<Minataku> At least I had the majority on my side this time
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> tamacracka, sorry, had a customer...
<distro-tester> well your a purist minataku but rember purist ruin linux as all fanatics all ways be open mind to changes
<underdog5004> what's going on?
<Minataku> I'm not a purist
<Minataku> I care about my digital rights
<distro-tester> seem so in a way
<tamacracka> basically i installed the videodownloader
<underdog5004> purists are dumb...just get what works for you!
<underdog5004> tamacracka, ok
<tamacracka> and it saves as .fvi
<Minataku> And I also happen to know exactly who is doing what to destroy them
<tamacracka> so i change it to .mpeg or .mpg
<underdog5004> ok
<Minataku> tamacracka: Negative
<tamacracka> and it doesn't play the sound.. only video
<Minataku> It's it's own format
<underdog5004> play it as a .flv
<underdog5004> flash video
<tamacracka> i never heard of .fiv >.>
<distro-tester> btw im open to any thing can make linux change the world and become at least  as m$ os used if not better
<Minataku> It's "Macromedia Flash Video"
<tamacracka> oh.
<distro-tester> any oen got the link of neato?
<tamacracka> can i conver it?
<underdog5004> oh wait....fvi....hmmm, never heard of it...
<tamacracka> is that possible?
<Minataku> I'd say try mplayer but Kubuntu mplayer can't play them out of the box
<underdog5004> Minataku, ah ah ah, it's Adobe now...lol
<underdog5004> mplayer or kaffeine
<Minataku> underdog5004: file(1) still says "Macromedia Flash Video"
<tamacracka> to convert?
<Minataku> Until they change that, that's what it is
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> Minataku, ah...weird
<distro-tester> btw many still lought at me when i say mac and linux will soon unite i think it's possible
<tamacracka> i wanna play it on my mp3 player :\
<Minataku> distro-tester: I hope not
<Minataku> I want Macs to die off
<underdog5004> me too
<larson9999> using a linksys router for the first time.  i logged into the router but can't find the place that lists the mac addresses of the machines connected.  my other routers all had such a thing.  do linksys routers?
<zyth> Can someone recommend a program similar to DVD Shrink for WIndows for Kubuntu?
<distro-tester> but that will mean u can have much advantages much better then uniting whit m$ rember we both nix os they are not
<distro-tester> mac dosen't hate us they do
<Minataku> The last thing I'd EVER want is Linux to come under the influence of a fully-TC'd, fully-DRM'd OS that's just a bastardized, stolen version of a good OS
<Minataku> Oh, no, Apple really hates us
<Minataku> We're just more money they don't make
<distro-tester> never as m$ we both unix based to see that side
<underdog5004> distro-tester, liNUX is not a *nix system...
<underdog5004> it's a *nux system
<andreasw> apple isn't better than microsoft ^^
<Minataku> So they despise us until we start funneling money into their pockets, and even then they still assume that we're criminals looking to steal whatever we can
<distro-tester> but mac runs on bsd it's still a nix machine
<distro-tester> os
<andreasw> so what?
<underdog5004> I don't know...
<Minataku> distro-tester: OSX does NOT use a BSD kernel
<Minataku> It's CMU MAch
<tamacracka> Minataku can i convert this flash file into .mpeg?
<underdog5004> still
<Minataku> *Mach
<Minataku> With a FreeBSD userland
<distro-tester> btw i see alliance whit em is much better then what novell did don't know why
<Minataku> It's a Unix clone at the core
<distro-tester> what does osx use intel?
<Minataku> And a Unix ripoff at the base
<underdog5004> Minataku, no. It's a minix clone.
<Minataku> underdog5004: We don't give clone status based on other clones
<Minataku> All clones trace back to the parent
<underdog5004> Minataku, oh, I didn't realise there was a standard
<Minataku> underdog5004: Well, if you start going into it like that then it gets too confusing
<distro-tester> as i said im open to everything leads to make linux more compatible and easy as long it remains free and open source
<underdog5004> I guess...
<Minataku> It's best to trace heritage back to the parent
<Minataku> Since Minix is a Unix clone
<distro-tester> what does osx run intel?
<tamacracka> Can someone tell me how to convert videos that are downloaded from youtbue into .mpeg or .mpg
<Minataku> OSX is on PowerPC (which has no TC so Apple is trying to kill it as fast as possible) and Intel (which is fully TC-integrated)
<_ANA123211> :) Hi boys does someone knows if konkerror can remember the sesions? thx
<underdog5004> I didn't realise that apple was so pro-TC
<distro-tester> many are scared what what novell did will make linux just less and less open source and free as suse is all ready in part and whit the infection problems of windows u belive that?
<Minataku> underdog5004: OSX won't work without the TPM chip
<underdog5004> _ANA123211, there's probably a plugin for it...
<Minataku> Or an acceptible emulation of said device
<zyth> Minataku: not true
<underdog5004> Minataku, what about those Hackintosh systems on quad-core AMD chips?
<zyth> it works on my generic x86 box
<zyth> I have no TPM chip.
<distro-tester> like all the junk of windows os go to us for the install of windows programs
<malik> when upgrading from edgy to fiesty do we havce to update and change sources.list file(repos) and then go sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Minataku> zyth: You used the downloadable thing
<Minataku> Am I right?
<zyth> Minataku: well yea.
<zyth> stock won't work, true
<Minataku> That has a TPM chip emulator
<zyth> ahh
<zyth> didn't know that
<Minataku> So OSX thinks it's on a Mac because of the emulated TPM device
<tamacracka> Can someone tell me how to convert videos that are downloaded from youtbue into .mpeg or .mpg
<Minataku> It's nothing more really than a throwaway microcontroller
<Minataku> Probably running no faster than 25 or 30MHz
<distro-tester> im curius to know if what i fear to is right that alliance whit m$ will make linux less secure and open source free over all get all the infections of windows for program compatibility?
<Minataku> distro-tester: Nothing at all
<distro-tester> this is what moast people fear but i don't think novell is so dumb to go worse
<Minataku> There are sane people who check everything in Linux, not to mention that a QC department of MILLIONS will catch anything else
<distro-tester> maby this will really lead to make linux better easyier and compatible who knows
<malik> when upgrading from edgy to fiesty do we have to update and change sources.list file(repos) and then go sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?..............can some1 tell me if its correct?
<zyth> nm K9Copy is good
<underdog5004> http://polishlinux.com/gnu/drm-vista-and-your-rights/
<underdog5004> check this article out...it's about Vista and DRM
<zyth> malik: I believe so, but feisty isn't ready for general use yet.  Don't use it as your main box
<zyth> underdog5004: url doesn't work
<distro-tester> yes that's true and even couse the virus written for windows 99% can't run on unix os
<Minataku> Don't forget www.badvista.org
<Minataku> Just go there, anything about Vista that's not marketing-approved propaganda is all linked from there
<underdog5004> http://polishlinux.com/gnu/drm-vista-and-your-rights/
<distro-tester> so what u going to do undergod 30 'night is the white night they said to present vista and u can download it for free u going there?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, MS can't influence the vanilla linux kernel, it can only influence the SUSE version of linux
<distro-tester> d*
<underdog5004> distro-tester, huh?
<Boredwaffle> hello
<zyth> umm... why is kubuntu NOT automounting my diablo disc
<Minataku> And SuSE Linux is completely dead in the water anyway
<Minataku> They used to be good, but they dropped out a while ago
<distro-tester> they told me 30 night vista will presented on web on m$ servers and u can even download it for free
<distro-tester> to try it
<Boredwaffle> so I just downloaded Kubuntu and burned it to a dvd, but now I can't boot it
<tamacracka> Can someone tell me how to convert videos that are downloaded from youtbue into .mpeg or .mpg
<underdog5004> yeah, I tried SUSE a while ago (10.0) and it wasn't that great...really slow scripts for package management
<Minataku> distro-tester: It'll die after 30 days
<Minataku> It's not free
<Minataku> It's just a crappy demo
<zyth> Isn't Kubuntu supposed to automount discs?
<distro-tester> yes was curius to know if u wanted to give it a try
<underdog5004> distro-tester, uh...why would I even touch Vista? I'm perfectly happy w/ kubuntu
<distro-tester> hehe just curiosity
<Boredwaffle> Can anyone help?
<Minataku> After 30 days it goes into "Enhanced Reduced Functionality Mode" until you pay the $300 to buy a copy of it
<distro-tester> they putted laser stuff in it so u can't pirate it they said as xp
<zyth> Minataku: 170 for 'Home Premium' ';)
<tamacracka> Does anyone know how or what I can use to convert ".flv" into .mpeg or .mpg?
<underdog5004> already checked it out at the shop where I work...it's not that great...
<zyth> tamacracka: ffmpeg prolly.
<underdog5004> Minataku, lol, Enhanced Reduced?
<distro-tester> pirate versions will work 10% then original ones
<tamacracka> ffmpeg?
<Minataku> "ERFM" is their term for a Windows that only lets you go to a microsoft.com page to buy a Vista license
<Minataku> underdog5004: It's stupid as hell, I know
<underdog5004> oh...I thought it was a joke...guess it kinda is...
<distro-tester> i was saying i come from suse 10. 2 and fedora madrivia id say only distro that can compete whit ubuntu is fedora now
<Minataku> www.badvista.org
<Eruantalon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<zyth> Hmm....
<distro-tester> suse is hell slow and to far commercial now as madrivia don't like them
<zyth> Ubuntu automatically associated .exe's with Wine
<zyth> why is Kubuntu not doing this
<Chousuke> underdog5004: that DRM article uses a lot of words that smell like FUDmongering (Is that a word? now it is.).
<zyth> *kicks Kubuntu*
<distro-tester> btw on what novell did only future can tell if it will be good for bad for linux it's useless to speak now
<underdog5004> Chousuke, it made a lot of sense to me...
<Minataku> Chousuke: Take that sh?t outside
<Chousuke> underdog5004: not that I disagree with it. It just could have been more neutral
<distro-tester> what u guys think of fedora 6 ?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, yeah, but ms can't affect the whole linux sphere...only the suse portion of it.
<Minataku> Chousuke: Microsoft uses FUD, why can't we?
<Chousuke> The last thing you want is to sound like a zealot when explaining the dangers of DRM.
<Minataku> Chousuke: It's far more dangerous than a neutral standpoint garners
<andreasw> Chousuke: I have to agree
<underdog5004> Chousuke, what portions are too fanatical?
<distro-tester> i know even if bill gates in a way said he will make pay every one who dosen't use suse in future
<distro-tester> if u want to use linux
<andreasw> if you don't buy drm protected software or music you will never ever have any problem with drm
<leiar> Can anyone give me a hint of what this message could mean. I try to start a windows programme in wine. I've installed it, an got into the first screen in the program. This is the message I get: Unhandled page fault on read access to
<Minataku> andreasw: That's the point
* underdog5004 hands two kudos to andreasw 
<Minataku> You literally CAN'T buy anything that isn't DRM'd, especially in the realm of music
<underdog5004> uh...music CD's
<distro-tester> the monopoly that bill gates is trying to do is in a way make u use just suse so he can take over linux world it's like or u all alliance whit him or u gone
<Minataku> underdog5004: Sony XCP
<Minataku> You don't know what you're getting on an "audio" CD
<underdog5004> http://polishlinux.com/reviews/drm_vista_i_nasze_prawa/content_protection.png
<underdog5004> ^ that's the jist of it^
<distro-tester> do u like fedora as distro underdog?
<underdog5004> Minataku, yeah, but most cd's are protected like that
<underdog5004> distro-tester, never used fedora...
<Eruantalon> andreasw: The problem comes when to many use DRM and accept it and suddenly almost everything will require you to use DRM and then when things like the broadcast flag gets approved we will all be forced by law to used closed systems...
<Chousuke> underdog5004: well, in the paragraph where he explains the technological aspect of DRM, he says that products are no longer made to be of top quality. The part which he emphasises: "manufactured not for the highest stability and performance, but rather for the best copyright protection possible." is not entirely true.
<Minataku> Eruantalon: Finally someone who's really done their homework on this
<Chousuke> not _all_ vendors will stop trying to make quality because of DRM
* Minataku high-fives Eruantalon 
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<zyth> woot Diablo 2 installing.
<roniez> argh, whe i am trying to browse a folder its says rejecting i/o  on dead devices in dmesg its a external hdd.
<zyth> hehe
<distro-tester> btw what ever happens thanx to distros as ubuntu fedora and few others bill gates will have to deal he will not have the 90% of informatic power any more
<Minataku> Chousuke: Quality doesn't exist anymore outside of a choice few companies
<equinoxeB> I'm trying to wine war3....
<roniez> but i can brose anotther folder on same hdd.
<equinoxeB> and it's really slow
<Minataku> It's all about shoving sh?t out the door as cheap as possible at as high a price as possible
<Eruantalon> Minataku: Thanks. And i don't even live en US but when it gets  adopted there the eu and then denmark will soon follow
<distro-tester> and that's the biggest victory
<equinoxeB> Ati Card. My friends has nVidia
<zyth> equinoxeB: run with the -opengl command line option
<equinoxeB> and it works ok
<Chousuke> Minataku: And DRM helps that.
<tamacracka> zyth >.> how do i open ffmpeg?
<underdog5004> Eruantalon, in, not en
<Skunkwaffle> I need some help installing Kubuntu can anyone help
<underdog5004> man, I'm a jerk today...sorry Eruantalon
<Minataku> Eruantalon: Exactly, and when I sent a letter via the FSF to my local representative, I got a reply basically saying I was a lousy two-bit thied
<Minataku> *thief
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, what's up?
<Skunkwaffle> don't know
<Minataku> Because I opposed it
<Eruantalon> underdog5004: No problem.
<Skunkwaffle> I downloaded and burnd to dvd, but now I'm getting a booter error
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, why do you need help?
<underdog5004> ok
<andreasw> Eruantalon: just the nightmares of some drm enemies ;)
<underdog5004> how did you burn it?
<equinoxeB> :) got the problem... system32 not found :P
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, how did you burn it?
<Minataku> My nightmares are more of the idiots who just sit back and take it
<distro-tester> to see everthing on video films videos etc do i just nead vlc?
<Skunkwaffle> um... with some freeware iso burner
<andreasw> Minataku: well please don't become personal
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, alex Feinman?
<distro-tester> if u can explain me how video codecs work on linux go no idea
<Eruantalon> andreasw: Besides I want to be able to still get my dose of Pink Floyd et. al. without using ms
<Skunkwaffle> do you think a crappy program would fuck it up
<Minataku> Even if you inform them of all the dangers, they just f?cking say "It doesn't bother me right now" I just want to F/cking kick their F&cking a$ses
* Minataku punches a hole in the wall
<andreasw> Minataku: if you can't discuss in a non personal way you should better stop
<underdog5004> seriously
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, no
<distro-tester> mina i must be less paranoic on security but u must calm down ahah
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, just trying to figure out which one...
<Skunkwaffle> I don't remember
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, not a biggie...
<underdog5004> what message do you get when you try to boot?
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Skunkwaffle> well it goes to one menu
<Minataku> How can, nay, WHY SHOULD I calm down when there are people with the attitude out there that enable MY RIGHTS to be DESTROYED!?
<distro-tester> give time to time and we will win of course 50 50% is the solution how ever it goes as we live in a capitalistic world we can't be purist
<Eruantalon> Minataku: Well for most of them when they discover that suddenly they can't play their itunes music or DVD anymore then they will oppose
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, the install, check, etc menu?
<zyth> Minataku: cause if you don't, you're a spaz? lol
<Skunkwaffle> whre it asks if I want to install, do a memory test, do a safe graphics install, and a bunch of stuff
<distro-tester> couse if u get mad u make their game more minataky
<Minataku> Eruantalon: By then it'll be law
<distro-tester> use zen
<underdog5004> right...ok, have you checked the disk for errors?
<distro-tester> minataku*
<zyth> I hate that I have to install DeCSS
<Minataku> And it'll be far too late to do anything about it
<zyth> I dont live in the US
<Skunkwaffle> yeah, and I get the same message then
<andreasw> Eruantalon: if there was an open source drm maybe it would be an alternative to closed source drm
<zyth> I should get it with my distro
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, what message?
<zyth> instead due to silly US laws I have to go install it
<zyth> :P
<Skunkwaffle> it's a boot error or something
<Minataku> zyth: Great example
<underdog5004> specifically?
<Skunkwaffle> booter error?
<distro-tester> importat we know victory can be only dealing 50 50% till we live in a capitalistic world no hard and pure ideas can win
<Skunkwaffle> error booting
<Chousuke> zyth: and you're breaking the law if you install it.
<Minataku> Screw capitalism
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, what exactly does it say?
<leiar> skunkwaffle: I would have tried to burn a new image..
<zyth> Chousuke: No, I am not
<Skunkwaffle> I don't remember
<zyth> DeCSS is legal where I love
<distro-tester> i know but world won't change for us so we must adapt
<Minataku> It's outlived it's usefulness anyway
<zyth> *live
<andreasw> Eruantalon: I can understand why people want to protect their stuff because otherwise one person buys a music file and spreads it over the hole web via file sharing
<distro-tester> im a socialist to
<Minataku> Technically, DeCSS is legal HERE
<underdog5004> Skunkwaffle, ok, try to boot again and tell me the error
<underdog5004> I'll be here
<Eruantalon> andreasw: Open Source DRM is an oxymoron. DRM is supposed to limit you from copying(or fast forwarding or skipping commercials) how can it be truly open source when you are not allowed to make that happen?
<zyth> I can even download copyrighted music legally
<Minataku> I'm not a socialist
<Skunkwaffle> okay..
<zyth> heh.
<Minataku> I'm just not a capitalist pig
<Chousuke> zyth: ah, I assumed you were from the US.
<Skunkwaffle> back in a minute or 2
<zyth> Chousuke: Canada
<hatta> DRM is just encryption
<distro-tester> i am that's why i use linux and ubuntu
<zyth> I pay a tax that assumes im gonna d/l copyrighted music.
<hatta> open source encryption is entirely possible
<zyth> so darn it, I do.
<zyth> lol
<sparr> I have a new motherboard with onboard sound, intel hda realtek acl883.  "music apps" play audio of all sorts just fine, but "games" have static in the audio.  what might cause that?
<Chousuke> downloading and DeCSS used to be legal here too
<Minataku> Open source encryption has been done
<distro-tester> ubuntu is the moast close to socialism and humanity for others and linux is pure socialism
<Chousuke> they no longer are, but no-one gives a damn about it.
<Minataku> distro-tester: I'm not a socialist or a communist
<Eruantalon> andreasw: You should really read Free Culture by Larry Lessig.
<Minataku> I'm just not a capitalist
<distro-tester> ok i am
<tamacracka> zyth... is ffmpeg not an applet?
<andreasw> Eruantalon: well one part of the opensource solution always has to be closed source the encrypting algorythm but the rest could be opensource
<distro-tester> but im european so we all are here
<Minataku> I think capitalism has gone from benefitting the consumer to working against them
<Chousuke> andreasw: that is unacceptable.
<distro-tester> btw socialism is the only possible solution for world jesus is the best example
<Minataku> It's outlived it's usefulness since it's become a tool of greed and desrtuction
<hatta> andreasw, the encryption algorithms have to be open
<tamacracka> why am i being ignored?...
<Chousuke> andreasw: it fights against the whole idea of Free software.
<tamacracka> you guys were just helping me
<hatta> the security should come from the key
<andreasw> Chousuke: So it is that people copy music all the time and spread it all over the world ;)
<tamacracka> and now you're all ignoring me..
<distro-tester> some one help tamacraka
<hatta> which is random of course
<distro-tester> c
<Minataku> Open source encryption is completely possible, just keep the keys closed
<andreasw> hatta: but this is impossible with drm because if you know it you can decrypt it and it wouldn't be a drm
<Minataku> s/the/your/
<zyth> tamacracka: no it's command line I do believe.
<Chousuke> er.
<hatta> of course with drm, you have to have the key to view the file
<andreasw> Minataku: not with drm ^^
<hatta> so it's self defeating, yes
<tamacracka> ok thanks you.
<distro-tester> of course capitalism is made to defende the $ and live on the poor it's all a system that must die starting from usa governament and uk
<Eruantalon> andreasw: Well the encryption doesn't have to be closed source. Just the key. eg pgp. BUT the problem is that if it is supposed to be modifiable that is not combinable with DRM becasue drm says you can't do theese things
<andreasw> Minataku: because drm protecs from you normal encryption protects your files from other people not from yourself
<Minataku> Exactly
<Chousuke> hmm
<Minataku> DRM is encryption to protect corporations getting their undeserved money
<equinoxeB> can't start war3 with -opengl wine console option
<distro-tester> but linux will change the world don't worry it's just one of the big skrewdrivers to do it
<Chousuke> how can a decryption key be closed source? :P
<Minataku> Normal encryption is there to protect the user, specifically his/her information from getting into the wrong hands
<Minataku> Chousuke: Keys aren't closed source
<Minataku> They're just something YOU keep secret
<Chousuke> yeah
<Skunkwaffle> I/O Error: Error reading Boot CD
<Chousuke> but you can't keep them secret in DRM
<distro-tester> can u tell me what i nead vs xp to see videos and rest on linux minataku just vlc?
<zyth> Does Edgy not have a DVD install option?
<andreasw> if you only hide the key someday this key will be found out so you have to hide the hole algo.
<zyth> I am out of CD-Rs and need to burn a new one
<zyth> lol
<Minataku> distro-tester: VLC and codecs
<Minataku> Get DeCSS, too
<leiar> Skunkwaffle: burn a new cd..
<distro-tester> ok where i get the codecs adept?
<Eruantalon> andreasw: You would be able to inspect the code see what it does but if you changed it then the files wouldn't play anymore. This is what the gpl version 3 opposed
<Minataku> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<distro-tester> perfect
<Skunkwaffle> you think that's it
<Minataku> Hopefully Kubuntu links to all the proper codecs
<Minataku> If it doesn't I've been looking into expanding things
<distro-tester> 32 bit is ready but as i'ts 1 am in rome we can do all tomorrow if u here ?
<Minataku> With the "CCCP" codec pack
<distro-tester> for tonight ill keep 64 just to chat eheh
<Minataku> distro-tester: Sure
<distro-tester> i hate communism
<hatta> andreasw, if you can't keep the key secret what makes you think you can keep the algorithm secret
<distro-tester> im national socialist
<distro-tester> but thanx
<Minataku> distro-tester: Well, in this case "CCCP" is just a funny acronym
<leiar> That's what I would have done. If your cd-player works fine, it looks like you have got a bad image
<distro-tester> yes cool
<Skunkwaffle> can anyone recommend a better iso burning program
<equinoxeB> help :|. war3 is running really slow :(
<Minataku> Something Community Codec Pack
<andreasw> Eruantalon: well the problem is that somehow the file will be decrypted and converted into a raw stream and if this part is open you can just copy the raw stream and have a non drmed file
<hatta> especially when you have to distribute the encryption binary that could be disassembled
<Skunkwaffle> 'cause the one I was using was bunk
<Minataku> I forget what the first C stands for
<Skunkwaffle> Complete
<distro-tester> but rember socialism is the way not communism the big zionist lie
<Minataku> lol
<leiar> k3b
<Skunkwaffle> or combined
<Minataku> Skunkwaffle: Ah, thanks
<Minataku> Combined is it
<andreasw> hatta: it is more difficult to hide a single key than a hole program ;)
<hatta> huh?
<andreasw> hatta: it is not that easy wma still isn't cracked and it now exists for some time
<Minataku> Wait... National Socialist... isn't that Nazism?
<distro-tester> btw some stuff they copy from us socialist of communism are cool as share every thing equal for all
<Eruantalon> andreasw: Yes, on a more practical note DRM is impossible to maintain. It is just not possible to have copyprotection.
<leiar> with k3b just right-click on the iso file and burn it..
<LjL> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<LjL> err, wahtever
<LjL> anyway, offtopic
<distro-tester> u know why i diden't choose fedora minataku?
<leiar> skunkwawffle: apt-get install k3b
<Minataku> Eruantalon: What they want is to make cracking it 100% illegal
<Skunkwaffle> I'm still on XP now
<distro-tester> couse it had pro usa and bush comunity of moastly ex usa soldiers very right wing reppublican comunity
<Minataku> They'll track you down, sue you for every cent and toss your broke ass in jail
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Skunkwaffle> I had a bad experience with Fedora so I switched back to Windows, but I want to get away from Microsoft once and for all
<Minataku> LjL: It's a freight train, don't stand in front and try to stop it
<leiar> skunkwaffle: then I can't help you, sorry..
<distro-tester> i see over all the people then what im using couse if shit people make what u use there's no sense using it
<LjL> i can try
<andreasw> rofl
<LjL> !language | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> LjL: Then don't be surprised when you become a cmudge
<Minataku> *smudge
<Minataku> XD
<distro-tester> i forgott ubotu sorry
<distro-tester> ahah
<equinoxeB> IT's wokin. Thanks very much zyth :) . my bad for the first try :)
<LjL> i won't
<Minataku> Sorry, I'll stop
<LjL> now let's move on and talk about Kubuntu
<Minataku> Sorry, all, I apologize if I upset and/or offended any of you
<zyth> lol np.  Don't recall what you're talking about, but cool
<leiar> skunkwaffle: ubuntu/kubuntu is quite nice.
<LjL> i just don't want to see politics and such stuff in here, that's all
<Eruantalon> LjL: Well it does regard software licensing...
<Minataku> It wasn't my intention, I just get worked up
<equinoxeB> warcaft3 :P
<zyth> equinoxeB: ahh hehe ok
<Skunkwaffle> okay I need to burn the iso to a dvd, can you reccomend a decent burning program that won't eff up the data
<LjL> Eruantalon: that doesn't matter - i just gave the wrong bot factoid. that's for another channel
<Minataku> LjL: Yeah, but there's no way to keep a group of people on topic
<zyth> equinoxeB: sorry, swapping out the 23234823894 discs for the diablo install :P lol
<LjL> *this* channel is just Kubuntu support
<LjL> anyway i saw much worse than software licensing
<zyth> Skunkwaffle: for Linux? k3b
<Minataku> It's impossible
<Skunkwaffle> no I'm on XP
<distro-tester> i read m$ is putting very hard spyware as rootkits and rest to trace even dinamic ip's and make fake copy of xp users pay for all till vista is out
<Skunkwaffle> I want to get on linux
<malik> which one is better package manager among these three.............adept/synaptic/kpackage?
<distro-tester> another reason i passed to kubutu
<zyth> Skunkwaffle: CDburner XP
<LjL> Minataku: oh, it's quite possible, though of course they'll stray once in a while. it's that it's not very strictly enforced on this channel
<zyth> is free, works well
<LjL> but when things are pushed...
<zyth> www.cdburnerxp.se
<Minataku> distro-tester: Isn't "National Socialism" Nazism? Or am I mistaken?
<Skunkwaffle> thanks syth
<zyth> np
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> u right
<Minataku> I think I'm mistaken
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %Minataku!*@*]  by LjL
<distro-tester> no no
<distro-tester> but it's still socialism
<distro-tester> no matter what socialist u are
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %distro-tester!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %Minataku!*@*]  by LjL
<Minataku> :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %distro-tester!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zyth> argh
<Minataku> Sorry
<zyth> 3 year olds are annoying
<zyth> *sigh*
<malik> which one is better package manager among these three.............adept/synaptic/kpackage?
<zyth> malik: personal preference, I prefer Synaptic myself
<distro-tester> thanx
<zyth> adept doesn't give enough info and has the unfortunate KDE tendancy to have 248374892 menu options
<hatta> I really like aptitude
<leiar> Anybody with wine-experience?
<MetaBookfoziS> Riddell > ping
<distro-tester> ok btw u know it now minataku but i usualy say socialist dosen't matter
<distro-tester> we all here for same reason
<Minataku> distro-tester: Ah, well, to end it, I'll say that I guess I need to read more into what's entailed in all the various names and such
<zyth> leiar: some, what do you need?
<leiar> I've installed a programme, edu-programme, but it crashes when I trie to move from the welcome -screen.
<Minataku> Thanks for the info, and sorry if I upset or offended you at all
<Minataku> sudoman!
<Minataku> I like that, pretty clever :3
<leiar> zyth:this is the start on the message I get: wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xffffffff at address 0x164f:0x00000cc1 (thread 0011),
<Minataku> Anyway, time to get back on topic, or LjL will ban us again XD
<distro-tester> yes btw nazism is just a nationalistic version of socialism so is fascism
<Minataku> leiar: Typical program crash
<distro-tester> ljl is italian as me same isp
<distro-tester> that's cool
<Minataku> distro-tester: Ah, I didn't know any of that, thanks :)
<DBO> ok just to be extra clear here guys
<DBO> this channel is not for politics
<leiar> Minataku: meaning nothing to do with it?
<distro-tester> we can join off topic if u want btw
<Minataku> leiar: It's probably the program doing something stupid that may or may not have worked on real Windows
<DBO> distro-tester, ##politics
<Minataku> We're done, DBO
<hatta> no political flame wars here, only distro flamewars
<Minataku> lol
<d0dge> Is there a terminal program with support for hyperlinks?
<equinoxeB> ahm... can I mount iso images in Kubuntu... with the mouse...? :|
<distro-tester> i was saying if we want to chat offtopic in general but ok
<Minataku> distro-tester: Nah, I've got it now, but thanks
<distro-tester> i found #ubuntu-classroom this could help me learn some linux
<flaccid> google is good to learn
<Minataku> I'll save you the trouble, I can look it up on Wikipedia or something, I bet your fingertips hurt like mine do by now too XD
<aegis> Alright, I'm still having problems with my linux install, but I'm convinced it's not a font problem, anyone willing to take another shot at it?
<aegis> I made a new user named test in console, and was able to boot to my 1600x1200 desktop
<Minataku> I'm kinda tired, too X3
<Minataku> aegis: Is that the same problem as earlier?
<aegis> yes
<aegis> I am pretty sure it's an account issue with my user now
<aegis> but I haven't a clue what I did
<Minataku> Because others it works?
<Minataku> It only fails for user "test"?
<aegis> yeah, I can get to the desktop with another user
<aegis> no, it fails for my admin account, but not test
<aegis> it worked on the test account
<Minataku> Hm... that's weird
<aegis> I agree
<Minataku> Wait
<Minataku> "admin" as in "root"?
<aegis> well... it's the default account made by Kubuntu
<aegis> there is no "root" account that I can see, since I can't su
<Minataku> Right
<Minataku> Hm... bizarro XD
<aegis> however I still need to enter a password if I want to make any admin-required change
<aegis> So now my test account has no privileges whatsoever, so I can't make any changes to anything really
<andremarte> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come installare la mia ge force 7600 in kubuntu?
<aegis> and I can't su to change anything either, since I don't have him in wheel (?)
<aegis> I can't even see my entire desktop, I have to guess where I am clicking on the start menu
<Minataku> !it | andremarte
<ubotu> andremarte: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> :3
<andremarte> ok capo
<aegis> any clue?
<aegis> think it would work if I move a bunch of crap from my test account to my default account, and hope I overwrite something that's screwed up? =P
<Minataku> No, no, that'll just break things
<aegis> I managed to su to my default account in konsole lol
<Minataku> lol
<jordo23> Whats the easiest way to find which version of KDE you are running?
<dope> sometimes there's a big white "X" instead of my screensaver, why is that?
<adaptr> dope: image not found/screensaver not found :)
<Shade> hi, how can I delete my proxy settings in my netsettings?
<Minataku> distro-tester: I hope you're not upset that I don't want to continue, I understood what you said, and thanks for that, but I apologize if you're upset
<dope> that's weird
<adaptr> Shade: use administrator mode
<dope> adaptr: cause it was workin when i left
<aegis> What command do I use to add a user to a group able to su?
<Minataku> aegis: I have no idea what's up, sorry >.<
<adaptr> dope: using xscreensaver ? it does not install everything by default, Or: you don't have OpenGL
<Shade> I did this yet bu they are still active
<jordo23> How can I find which KDE version I am running?
<Shade> i also deleted them in /etc/network/interfaces
<adaptr> Shade: active where ? a proxy only influences your browser
<Shade> no adept
<distro-tester> mina did u ever chat whit mark Shuttleworth or knew people who did?
<distro-tester> know*
<distro-tester> id like to know him once even couse in time id love to support the progect
<Minataku> distro-tester: No, I haven't, sorry
<Nooby> Hey everyones.. Jikli here
<adaptr> aegis: gpasswd -a <username> admin
<Shade> adaptr: you know where i also have to delete them
<Nooby> just installed ubuntu and using it for the first time
<adaptr> Shade: I ave no diea what you mean by "no adept"
<Shade> adaptr: cause i can't download in adept anymore
<adaptr> Shade: adept == browser
<Nooby> gotta go will be right back.. thanks bros.
<Shade> adeptr: no package programm
<Shade> adeptr: adept is to download packages from repositories
<Shade> like synaptic
<adaptr> Shade: I know what adept is - I said I haveno idea what *you* mean
<adaptr> Shade: what did you do, exactly ?
<dope> what does open source mean to you?
<adaptr> dope: to whom ?
<Shade> adaptr: i used my laptop at school, computer room with proxy and now i am at home and i can't update or download anything...
<tiengo> ol, alguem pode me dizer qual o comando para instalar o driver da NVIDIA no kubuntu?
<dope> anyone in here
<adaptr> Shade: disable proxy settings, force a new lease from DHCP (or restart networking)
<adaptr> !es | tiengo
<ubotu> tiengo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Shade> adeptr: when i use apt-get i see this: 24% [Verbinde mit 172.25.10.1 (172.25.10.1)] 
<aegis> Alright, I managed to get admin access on my test account by sudo'ing into my default account, and then sudo'ing into root from there =P
<adaptr> ..or !po, even
<Shade> adeptr: how can i resteart networking
<adaptr> aegis: don't
<aegis> why not adaptr?
<adaptr> Shade: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<adaptr> aegis: I told you how to grant a user sudo rights
<aegis> oh, maybe that's what I did
<adaptr> aegis: and sudo "to" root is a bad idea
<adaptr> aegis: no, you didn't
<Shade> adeptr: "command not found"
<adaptr> Shade: look around, press TAB key
<aegis> well, regardless, I've just about had it, and might end up just wiping the virtual drive and reinstalling
<aegis> If I do manage to sort this out, I'll just kill the test account and be done with it
<adaptr> aegis: okay, fine
<sparr> what program detects my sound card and decides which module to load for it?  more importantly, how can i give parameters for the module to it?
<blanky> hey guys, where's the kde control center I can't find it in the menus, anyone, please
<blanky> ?
<megamaced> alsa
<megamaced> system settings
<blanky> megamaced: thanks, but where can I find that?
<megamaced> it's in the K menu
<blanky> found it thanks
<blanky> megamaced: the kicker is the bar at the bottom of the screen right?
<megamaced> yes
<adaptr> blanky: the kicker is at the bottom of the screen period, not the bottom of the screen right
<blanky> I meant right as in, "Am I right?"...
<adaptr>  /spelling pet peeve :)
<adaptr> blanky: that *requires* the proper use of a comma :)
<blanky> I would have said 'bottom right of the screen'
<blanky> :P
<adaptr> blanky: don't worry over it, I took brutal advantage of a fortunate coincidence
<adaptr> as I am wont to do
<blanky> hehe
<adaptr> channel needs lightening up sometimes
<dope> how do you people feel about DRM?
<flaccid> angry
<flaccid> abused
<flaccid> vulnerable
<dope> so you don't like it
<Leafw> is there any different between swap partition format for 32 and 64 bit processors?
<aegis> Alright, I just borked my test account the same way I did my default account, now I just got to figure out how to undo it
<aegis> I set the resolution to 1280x800, and that's what did it
<AHinMaine> What command can I use to figure out which package installed a particular file?
<dope> aegis: well set it back to normal then
<zyth> yay ati drivers work
<zyth> stupid ati.
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> someone can pastebin me the resultat for a cat /etc/group |grep <youfirstuserpseudo>
<animimotus> I just add my as sudoers :)
<LjL> animimotus, what's wrong with just using the "admin" group for that+
<animimotus> LjL: sudo adduser me admin ?
<LjL> animimotus: yup
<adaptr> animimotus: gpasswd -a username admin
<animimotus> ok ^^
<LjL> animimotus: sudo is configured to take any member of "admin" as a sudoer
<LjL> at least, that's the way it's configured by default, but it works fine for me
<adaptr> true for all *buntu
<LjL> sure
<adaptr> (unless ppl mess with sudoers, but why would you ?)
<LjL> i wouldn't ;)
<adaptr> neither, although I plan on upping the passwd timeout to an hour or so
<AHinMaine> i messed with it.   sometimes I just don't want to get prompted for a passwd.  ;)
<LjL> AHinMaine: use sudo -i then :)
<adaptr> AHinMaine: ah.. you made command sets :)
<adaptr> LjL: -i ?
<LjL> adaptr: to use commands without getting prompted for the password even after the timeout, yes. but i see where this is heading
<transgress> oh the kubuntu site it has a dvd iso if i look at the torrents but if i download it directly it has cd iso's... what are different on them?
<LjL> yes, of course if one knows how to fine tune it at that level, that's quite fine
<AHinMaine> well, sometimes running adept_manager just doesn't work for me with kdesu...  dunno why.
<AHinMaine> sporadic.
<animimotus> LjL: and now to restart alsa ?
<adaptr> LjL: where ?
<animimotus> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<megamaced> whats the command to show the username I am responding to on IRC?
<sparr> I have the package 'k3d' stuck in dpkg in feisty.  I cant install it, uninstall it, remove it, or purge it.  its python pre/post/config/etc scripts fail every time.  How can I get rid of it?
<LjL> adaptr: "you made command sets"
<animimotus> LjL: arf my kmix is like 'empty'
<transgress> how stable is feisty these days?
<LjL> animimotus: are you on a user other than the first user created now?
<LjL> animimotus: if so, add it to group "audio"
<animimotus> cause I have lost my sudoes privileg I suppose
<LjL> no
<LjL> no need to be an admin to use audio - you need to be a member of audio
<LjL> these are my memberships
<LjL> ljl adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<animimotus> $ cat /etc/group |grep audio
<animimotus> audio:x:29:
<swami> hi all..i have the following pr:i've installed ktorrent but every torrent i open gets the stalled status
<LjL> animimotus, you aren't in that group then
<LjL> adduser yourself audio
<swami> hi all..i have the following pr:i've installed ktorrent but every torrent i open gets the stalled status
<swami> :D
<AHinMaine> animimotus: just type 'groups <your_username>' to get an accurate list of your group membership...
<LjL> swami: that's quite normal for a while
<LjL> you should wait a couple of minutes at least i guess
<LjL> AHinMaine: or "groups" even, if you're using that user
<AHinMaine> yep
<swami> well...
<swami> waht about 6 hours
<swami> :))
<larson999> ok, this router doesn't show me the ipaddresses of the machines connected to it.  how to i find that out without going to them all?
<swami> cause thats;s the time i give it
<animimotus> LjL: I'm now in audio group but kmix is always inreachable
<swami> and nothing..
<animimotus> * unreachable ^^
<LjL> swami: have you tried with a known-good torrent, like the Ubuntu ISO torrent?
<LjL> animimotus: try restarting X i guess
<swami> hmmm
<swami> nop
<AHinMaine> animimotus: if you just added yourself to that group, you'll have to relog in
<swami> it's good?
<animimotus> quit the current session ?
<AHinMaine> ya
<animimotus> ok
<animimotus> should I add me to another group before ? (in one line command ?)
<adaptr> LjL: I was just curious which commands you would group to not require a password...
<AHinMaine> well, i'm in the following groups by default:   aharrison adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<LjL> adaptr: myself? not sure. probably none.
<AHinMaine> i just installed kubuntu 6.10 the other day and I haven't messed with my group membership at all.
<adaptr> LjL: okay, but -i enables you to bypass the timeout ? that's.. pretty effing insecure !
<LjL> adaptr, no it doesn't bypass anyway, it just gives you a root login
<LjL> until you type "exit" you're then root
<LjL> s/anyway/anything/
<animimotus> AHinMaine: thx
<LjL> of course anyway one could make the timeout longer
<AHinMaine> -i is basically the equiv of doing 'su -'
<adaptr> LjL: I just did, yeah
<animimotus> sudo adduser <myuser> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin ?
<zyth> Is there anything like Daemon tools for linux?
<zyth> that can mount cd images as readable dirs
<zyth> (non iso, I know how to mount an iso)
<transgress> is there a page somewhere i can view the status of feisty?
<adaptr> animimotus: I would be very much surprised if that did anything...
<adaptr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> zyth: uh... what is a CD image if not an "ISO"?
<LjL> an "ISO" generally *is* the dd dump of a /dev/cdrom
<AHinMaine> animimotus: i think it's 'usermod -G <groups' that you want.  check the man page, that's just off the top of my head...
<zyth> LjL: .ccd (windows clonecd)
<adaptr> LjL: erm.. not a dump, as that would include the error correction code, I think
<zyth> or .nrg (nero cd image)
<zyth> crap like that
<LjL> adaptr: i think it's a dump of what you get from /dev/cdrom
<LjL> adaptr: which doesn't mean it's actually a dump *of* the CD
<adaptr> animimotus: I told you before: sudo gpasswd -a <username> admin
<LjL> zyth: .nrg is just a renamed (and slightly customized perhaps, but i don't think) ISO
<animimotus> ok
<LjL> zyth: as for CCD, i'm not sure that's a format that is very well supported by anything under Linux
<zyth> yeah... lol
<zyth> thats my current issue ;)
<adaptr> LjL: it's not readable by a straight ISO app, funky headers or summin
<Eruantalon> zyth: there is
<LjL> i can't quite even find a program to *convert* that to ISO
<zyth> Eruantalon: what ?
<Eruantalon> qemu i think it is called
<Eruantalon> What a minute
<LjL> ...
<adaptr> LjL: if you have wine set up, ultraISO can convert anything to anything :)
<zyth> ahh good idea adaptr
<animimotus> adaptr: I had restart in recovery mode and lauch a visudo yet
<LjL> adaptr: pssss
<adaptr> animimotus: not a clue what you mean
<endo602> anyone know of a good program to shrink dvdz from 7gb to 4.5gb?
<transgress> thanks adaptr
<adaptr> LjL: sorry, reccommending WIntendo software, I know...
<endo602> i used k9copy and it didnt do the trick
<Eruantalon> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<adaptr> endo602: there's one in add/remove...
<zyth> endo602: worked for me just fine for Snakes on a Plane
<zyth> I had to ah.. create a back up...
<zyth> ;)
<blanky> hey guys I can't have different wallpapers for different desktops? Desktops as in those virtual spaces things, that there's usually 4 of
<blanky> workspaces or whatever they're called
<Eruantalon> zyth: Qemu worked for me though not the simplest to setup
<zyth> yea hm
<drkm> what is the best program to use as for my ipod.. so does the stuff itunes does ?
<endo602> how do i set it up to shrink dvdz?
<Eruantalon> zyth: wAIT a minute i am giving you the wrong name
<Eruantalon> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<zyth> ahh cool
<blanky> drkm: banshee, amarok, rhythm box, gtkpod?
<endo602> adaptr, what is the proggy called?
<adaptr> endo602: I think you already mentioned it
<endo602> k9copy?
<drkm> blanky: which is most popular?
<endo602> i dont know how to shrink something with it
<adaptr> endo602: hmmm how hard can it be ?
<endo602> i tried
<zyth> whoa whoa
<endo602> to load the dvd and just shrink but i dont know
<zyth> k3b doesn't burn video dvds from vob files?
<zyth> EHHHH?
<endo602> it only shrunk the dvd iso 200 mb
* Linux_Galore waves
<K`zan> Can't remember what to do here, but if I am su into root and want to run something under X, I think I need something called xauth to allow root to use my X?!?  Help?
<blanky> drkm: I like amarok
<blanky> drkm: I dont know if it lets you put music ON it though, tray banshee or gtkpod for that
<manchicken> K`zan: kdesu
<K`zan> manchicken: Have to run that separately rather than just running it out of where I am :-(.
<zyth> endo602: it automatically shrank it for me
<manchicken> K`zan: What do you mean?
<endo602> hmmm
<K`zan> manchicken: can do that under gentoo, but I don't remember what I did now :-)
<endo602> well i just pressed the dvd symbol
<zyth> endo602: I just created an iso image
<endo602> seeing if it works again
<endo602> shrank?
<zyth> yea
<zyth> to 4.3gb
<manchicken> K`zan: `xhost +` is what you're looking for I believe.
<K`zan> manchicken: If I want to edit something while I am root, like: kate whatever.txt &
<manchicken> K`zan: But I urge you to avoid running X programs as root.
<zyth> but I screwed up and got the subtitles permanently on the screen lol
<transgress> is there not a config page specifically for edgy and xgl+compiz(or beryl)
<zyth> dont check the subtitles option ;)
<K`zan> manchicken: understand, but It is handy sometimes :-).
<zyth> transgress: there's stuff on that on ubuntuforums.org
<drkm> blanky: thanks
<zyth> just search
<transgress> oh nm misread the start of this wiki
<manchicken> K`zan: It's more handy to use a text-mode editor in those cases ;)
<Minataku> K`zan: It's kdesu
<Minataku> I think
<Minataku> That'll let you run a GUI app as root in KDE
<FreshPrince> re.. :/
<Leafw> anyone on T60 running on 64bit ?
<Leafw> can'tget network to work
<zyth> I have an odd issue.  My GF has her own desktop, and we switch between them.  But if she logs off her desktop, I can't get back to mine, I have a blank screen and ctrl+alt+f7 doesnt go back to my main X session.
<manchicken> Leafw: I thought T60s were running centrinos.
<zyth> but if shes logged in, I can switch between ctrl+altf7 and ctrl alt f8 with no issues
<Minataku> zyth: Let me guess, she's running X and your desktop comes in through hers
<zyth> Minataku: no...we use the 'switch user' thing in KDE
<Minataku> Oh
<hnsn> kubuntu pwn
<hnsn> etc
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<Leafw> manchicken : they run core 3 duo, 64-bit enabled
<Minataku> My brain is shorted out ATM
<zyth> core 2.
<Minataku> X3
<manchicken> Leafw: Not mine.
<zyth> I am fairly sure there's no core 2 duo
<zyth> lol
<zyth> er core 3
<animimotus> thx all, goodnight
<AHinMaine> What command can I use to figure out which package installed a particular file?
<LjL> AHinMaine: dpkg -S filename
<manchicken> Leafw: I thought the point of having a model number like that was to have it standardized on the hardware side of things.
<Leafw> core 2 duo, that's right
<manchicken> Let me check
<Leafw> manchicken: you can asklenovo ,beats me
<Leafw> actually, I found out by accident that it was64-bit capable
<AHinMaine> cool, thanx
<Leafw> and so I said I'd give it a try
<Leafw> amd64-edgy installs with acpi=off, but can't get network
<manchicken> This T60 is work's machine.
<manchicken> They want me to run windows, told them they'd have to give me a laptop.
<Minataku> manchicken: I'd tell them "I use a SPARC, how can I use Windows!?" XD
<manchicken> Okay, I got my T60 running a T2400 Intel.
<manchicken> Minataku: They handed me the hardware and all.  heh
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I don't use a SPARC primarily, of course
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<manchicken> Minataku: I wouldn't install their proprietary software on my personal machines.
<Leafw> looks like 64-bit linux for T60 is a little green, I'll stick with the 32-bitr version for a while
<manchicken> Leafw: What processor model do you have?
<Leafw> it's a pitty, I thought I could finally run java VM with mor than 1.6 Gb of Xmx
<endo602> how can i log into a windows network connection?
<endo602> via linux
<Leafw> it's intel core2 duo T7600 2.33 Ghz
<manchicken> On a Lenovo T60?
<manchicken> That's just weird.
<Leafw> that's rright
<Leafw> fresh and new, not even a week old
<dope> can they put drm type restrictions in mp3 files?
<manchicken> What's the point of having model numbers?
<manchicken> dope: iTunes does.
<Minataku> I have a Sun SPARCstation LX puttering on just 4ft away from me ^^
<dope> in mp3s?!@$
<Minataku> iTunes doesn't use MP3
<dope> oh
<Minataku> And I don't think MP3 provides DRM capability itself
<dope> i was about to say
<dope> which is good :D
<Minataku> They might be inside a DRM'd container, however
<Minataku> Look like MP3s, act like MP3s, not really true MP3s
<dope> hmm not good
<megamaced> use ogg :-)
<Minataku> I
<manchicken> Use FLAC.
<Minataku> Oops
<dope> i was just thinking that :)
<dope> will an ipod accept the ogg format?
<Minataku> I'm partial to MP3, but mine are guaranteed all open
<megamaced> nope
<manchicken> dope: If you put rockbox on there it'll support FLAC.
<dope> :/
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/ << There's my "site"
<megamaced> I would use ogg more often but my walkman doesn't support i t. Like most devices unfortunately
<dope> i need to get rockbox
<manchicken> dope: And ogg.
<dope> i'd been meaning to check it out
<Minataku> Which isn't as much a site as it is a place where I put my crap
<Minataku> XD
<manchicken> dope: http://www.rockbox.org/
<endo602> can someone help me remote desktop to a windows machine
<manchicken> endo602: VNC
<endo602> besides that
<megamaced> endo602: install tsclient
<endo602> is there a way to use the basic windos
<endo602> tscleint will do it?
<megamaced> endo602: tsclient is very similar to the windows remote desktop
<megamaced> endo602: 'sudo aptitude install tsclient'
<endo602> i got it
<endo602> but i log into a windows machine via that?
<megamaced> endo602: you enter the IP address of the Windows machine and press connect
<endo602> cool
<dope> can rockbox brick my ipod?
<_adaptr> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<_adaptr> !krdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_adaptr> hmmm
<andreasw> how can I display the console within konqueror (forgot the key ;) )
<Linux_Galore> andreasw: F4
<LameBMX> andreasw, alt-F2 maybe
<LameBMX> sorry run box lol
<andreasw> Linux_Galore: f4 launches an extra Konsole
<andreasw> but there is a way to display the console within the konqueror window
<Linux_Galore> andreasw:aah yeah, you have to set ot yourself there is no default
<Linux_Galore> andreasw:  settings -> configure shortcuts   eneter  terminal in the search box, its the second one "virtual terminal"
<Linux_Galore> sorry Terminal Emulator
<andreasw> Linux_Galore: ah ok thanks
<Linux_Galore> andreasw: I set mine to alt t
<andreasw> f8 ^^
<Linux_Galore> as in alternate terminal  heh heh
<andreasw> yep
<andreasw> it is really usefull if you need a console of your currect path
<andreasw> and don't want an extra window
<andreasw> I think people could write a hole book about konqueror and what you can do with it ;)
<Linux_Galore> yeah, konqueror really needs a big assed "Hacking Konqueror" book
<Linux_Galore> or even a Hacking KDE  book
<andreasw> Konqueror is superior to nautilus in my opinion
<nixternal> heh, perfect timing maybe. how can I disable the "store login information" popup in Konqueror after typing in a password in a website?
<Linux_Galore> like today I found a plugin for digikam that allows you to do super fast full screen slide shows
<nixternal> I can't remember, it has been a long time
<Leafw> once I make changes to the /boot/grub/menu.lst, how do they get updated?
<Leafw> is it like yaboot, that I have to cann ybin first to update the boot menu?
<Linux_Galore> you can now use digikam as a presentation tool that to that
<Linux_Galore> s/that/thanks/
<Linux_Galore> Digicam Fast Image Viewer Plugin -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52276&PHPSESSID=6fe108b1e659dfbd5336205d1c2fd057
<Linux_Galore> oops Digikam *
<_adaptr> your nick is ananagram of lunix_al_gore :)
<ubuntu> d
<Leafw> how can I change from which partition is grub reading the /boot/grub/menu.lst ? Now it's reading from sda6, and I need it to read from sda5
<Leafw> grub is in the MBr so it needs to be updated, how? I know yaboot, not grub, does it work the  same way? needs an update with sudo somehow?
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me why cant i choose reiserfs?
<andreasw> ubuntu because qtparted doesn't support it well so it has been deactivated
<soulrider> hi
<ubuntu> damn..
<Linux_Galore> Leafw: in actual fact "part" of grub exists in the mbr,  just the pointer for were grub really resides
<andreasw> ubuntu, you could try to manually create a reiserfs partition in console
<Linux_Galore> Leafw: basically you will have to chroot the partition were the new version of gurb resides the run the grub-install   tool again
<Leafw> Linux_Galore: so that is what I need t o change: from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda5
<Leafw> ok, thank you
<Linux_Galore> then*
<ubuntu> and from the available fs on the installation which one would uu reccomend. i know ext3 is a bit slow, xfs is for large files, and jfs is unmantained.... so...
<Leafw> the grub-install tool is what I was missing .. that is all! thanks
<Leafw> thanks Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu  actually  ext3 that we use today is not the original version, its been hacked allot recently
<ubuntu> ok
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu its allot faster and more stable these days
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> then ill ext3 to experiemnt
<ubuntu> thanks a lot
<ubuntu> bye
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu some of the more recent bench marks are showing ext3 to be rather fast and not cery cpu intensive
<ubuntu__> Ahh Kubuntu is the best
<Linux_Galore> not so*
<ubuntu__> :)
<Minataku> ext3 is the top choice
<Minataku> reiser3 is also good, but I think ext3 is probably the best to pick
<Minataku> At least until Sun gives Linux ZFS
<Linux_Galore> yeah, ext3 a few years ago was rubbish, my personal tests on the more recent releases have shown it to be allot better
<ubuntu__> yeah ext3 seems to work best for me
<exobuzz> reiser3 is dangeous.
<ubuntu__> Is it possible to run win32 apps on Linux without Wine?
<Minataku> No, Reiser4 is dangerous
<exobuzz> reiser4 is also dangerous
<Linux_Galore> reiserfs is very good but it has a "HUGE" cpu overhead
<Minataku> Reiser3 is nice and stable
<LjL> !virtualizers | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Leafw> hum, grub-install didn't update the MBR
<Leafw> I don't get it
<exobuzz> tell that to my reiser3 partition which broke
<_adaptr> Leafw: what did it say ?
<Linux_Galore> Leafw: you have to run the version on the chrooted directory
<exobuzz> the resier3 fsck put a zillion files in lost and found.. most of the aprtition really. after a powercut.
<exobuzz> not nice.
<Thehound666> how would I transfer files over ssh?
<ubuntu__> Thx in advance
<Thehound666> heard it's easily done
<Minataku> exobuzz: Did you have reiserfs images on the partitions?
<Minataku> If you did, that's why
<exobuzz> scp file user@server:path
<Minataku> It doesn't quite deal well with that
<exobuzz> Minataku: no. but i know about that. and you just said it was stable
<Leafw> it said: No error reported. but it prints (hd0) /dev/sda  (my partiton which contains all logical partitons)
<Thehound666> file include full path also I assume
<ubuntu__> Can anyone recommend which Win32 application emulator is most newbie friendly?
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: a few ways ,  either use   konqueror  with   fish://ip_number  or  scp  filename   user@ip_number
<Minataku> It is stable, but it has known issues that you can avoid
<Leafw> Linux_Galore : it does not print /dev/sda5 as I expected
<Minataku> No fs is perfect
<ubuntu__> !WINE
<exobuzz> Minataku: no but there are a few a darn sight more realiable than reiser3
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Thehound666> woohoo through GUI
<exobuzz> Minataku: im running jfs on my fileserver.
<Leafw> Linux_Galore : I am booted in the proper /dev/sda5, so I (think) I don't need to chroot to it since the /boot/grub/menu.lst is the one I want
<exobuzz> Minataku: oh and the mount time for reiserfs on large partitions is too long
<ubuntu__> Can anyone recommend which Win32 application emulator is most newbie friendly?
<LjL> ubuntu__: WINE
<ubuntu__> kk
<LjL> ubuntu__: for the others, except Cedega, you will have to install a copy of Windows itself
<ubuntu__> I'll be sure to check it out
<LjL> and Cedega is non free
<ubuntu__> LjL anything is free
<ubuntu__> Especially on the internet
<LjL> ubuntu__: not quite.
<CyanNET> How so?
<Linux_Galore> Leafw:  so your booting from a floppy ?
<Leafw> Linux_Galore : ok done, I was giving /dev/sda5 and I had t ogive simply /dev/sda, that makes it (but grub was not complaining)
<exobuzz> if you want good office compatibiltiy and all packaged ready for you. you could get crossover ofice also.  there are some configs out thre for wine to make it easier to install certain programs also
<CyanNET> I mainly want to run games
<Thehound666> woohoo works a treat thanks Linux_Galore
<exobuzz> like sidenet for wine http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<CyanNET> Such as Diablo II and Starcraft
<Thehound666> you guys rule
<Linux_Galore> Leafw: ok
<exobuzz> for games the best option is cedega. but it cost a bit of money
<CyanNET> Ok
<LjL> you can always compile it from source
<LjL> they allow that
<CyanNET> Sidenet says it's discontinued
<Linux_Galore> Leafw:   quick mbr lesson here "partitions also have there own variant of a mbr"  gurb was basically editing that
<LjL> just some parts are left out of the source - not entirely sure which. things that allow running some games that have copy protections, i think
<exobuzz> LjL: but then you dont get some proprietory stuff thats not in their source tree though.. which is needed for some games to work i believe
<LjL> cedega is discontinued?
<Linux_Galore> grub*
<CyanNET> no
<CyanNET> Sideneyt
<CyanNET> Sidenet*
<LjL> oh nevermind
<Leafw> Linux_Galore : i see, for sda5, but not for the whole drive
<Leafw> thanks
<Thehound666> I want to try cedega, is it expensive?
<exobuzz> no. you subscribe for like 3 months. a few pounds a month
<exobuzz> you can unsubscribe at any point after..
<CyanNET> Bah. I'll get it for free
<Linux_Galore> Leafw:  yeah the mbr for that drive has no partition number
<Minataku> Back, sorry, had to attend to my SPARCstation LX
<exobuzz> but then you dont get updates
<CyanNET> Everything is possible
<Minataku> exobuzz: I'm not saying it's the best, I'm just saying it's not bad
<Thehound666> but you get to keep it
<Thehound666> not bad
<exobuzz> i subscribed fora  while, until i realised than ATI were never going to fix their bad drivers
<Thehound666> if version you have plays what you want
<CyanNET> lol
<Minataku> Me, I plan sooner or later to switch my reiserfs partitions to ext3 XD
<Thehound666> ext3 is great for most cases
<Thehound666> but sucks in VMWare
<exobuzz> Minataku: i got bored waiting for reiser to mount my 1.1tb partition.. that got it removed from my list.
<Linux_Galore> Leafw: wait till you start learning about hard dirives heh heh, you head will explode, you know all the stuff you read about cylinders and heads, it total rubbish, its all virtualised to keep the bios happy, in reality the physical stuff it totally different
<Minataku> exobuzz: Holy crap
<Minataku> Needless to say, most people aren't going to have partitions like that
<exobuzz> wait a couple of years
<Thehound666> if you choose to have a Kubuntu ext3 VMWare disk, save yourself alot of trouble and use physical disk
<exobuzz> ipods will be 1.1tb in a few years :)
<Thehound666> :)
<exobuzz> at least :D
<Linux_Galore> exobuzz: 100Gb 1.8 drives are out
<CyanNET> I got a 4Gb Nano for 75$
<CyanNET> lol
<exobuzz> Linux_Galore: see. not far off already :-)
<Eruantalon> This is just ridiculous! kwin chrashed on my therby locking my focus and preventing my from restarting it using alt+f2 or a konsole. I had to run firefox copy paste the letters k w i n and a newline into a terminal to get my computer back! Damn. There has got to be a better way...
<Minataku> Uh oh... I think I found the problem with the SPARCstation LX... it's got a slightly damaged HDD, I think
<Linux_Galore> exobuzz: flash though has a better density
<Minataku> >.<
<exobuzz> Linux_Galore: flash will overtake hd's at some stage im sure... i guess we will ahve hybrids first
<exobuzz> there are a few on the market already actually
<Linux_Galore> within 10 years flash will take over the job of a hardisk for most people
<Minataku> Flash has the issue of limited write cycles, though with proper management cycles of 20M are possible
<Minataku> What looks good for the future is MRAM
<slyfox> Anyone here knwos how to use mobile phone tools ?
<NeoFax> Hello everyone!  I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.19 w/ beyond patchset.  How do I go about compiling the linux-restricted-modules for this kernel?
<Linux_Galore> exobuzz: you can already buy laptops with 100% flash hardisks
<exobuzz> i have a computer from 1968 with mram :)
<Minataku> Which is a step forward on a technology from long back
<exobuzz> well. magnetic based memory anyway :)
<Linux_Galore> exobuzz: 64Gb flash drives are on sale
<exobuzz> Linux_Galore: ideal for laptop yeh
<dope> would sudo umount /media/ipod unmount an ipod?
* Thehound666 is downloading Java off his remote computer just to test ssh transfer and it seems to be going great!
<dope> or is it sudo umount /dev/sdc2
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: I find scp faster than the konqueror  fish://  thing
<NeoFax> dope: It depends if that is in your fstab
<Thehound666> getting about 120 KB/sec
<dope> crap
<Thehound666> that's max for the line the machine is on
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666:   sftp://  will also work on konquror
<Linux_Galore> in*
<Thehound666> what's different on sftp?
<Thehound666> from fish
<NeoFax> dope: If the drive shows as /dev/sdc2, you can always umount it that way.  If it is in your fstab, you can also umount it by just stating the normal mount point as well.
<dope> ah ok
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666:   fish looks for samba etc  sftp:// goes straight to the heart of it
<dope> so both ways work
<NeoFax> dope: Yes, but the actual drive is better and safer IMO.
<dope> so umount /dev/sdc2 ?
* Thehound666 uses no-ip to connect to his machine. Eliminates the pain of dynamic IPs.
<NeoFax> You may need to be sudo to umount, unless umount is setuid.
* Linux_Galore has ADSL2+ that has a "default static IP"
<Thehound666> I have 1 static, 1 very dynamic
<Thehound666> but ssh to both machines
<Thehound666> <3 ssh
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: I love ssh,  admins best buddy,  way more stable than the virtual stuff in windows that drops out when you dont want it to
<Theory> ssh + screen
<Theory> is very nice :-0
<Thehound666> I have rtorrent setup on both machines to torrent from school that doesn't allow torrenting without actually torrenting
<Thehound666> I just ssh to my machines back at home
<Thehound666> they do the downloading/seeding
<Thehound666> :)
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: you can get a free account on the web that has bittorent available so you dont have to do all that crap
<foxbunny> hi, all
<Thehound666> well only decent free shell host I know is silenceisdefeat and I don't think they allow that
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: no there is a free one with bittorrent
<Linux_Galore> see if i can find the url
<slyfox> Anyone here knwos how to use mobile phone tools ?
<foxbunny> does anyone know of an up2date repo with Inkscape packages?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: like what ?
* Minataku yawns and curls up to snooze
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: I just want to know how to connect my phone so that I can access my address book and manage it and sms. So far I can only access my phone via bluetooth to browse files, that is it, I am stuck beyond that.
<foxbunny> slyfox: I don't use my phone in such a way, so I don't know much... but maybe Kontact has something?
<slyfox> foxbunny: how do you use your phone? I jut want to be able to sync my contacts
<cpk1> has anyone tried using a vcast phone on their box?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: kombiletools
<foxbunny> slyfox: heheh, well... I just dial a number or send an SMS... :)
<Linux_Galore> oops  kmobiletools
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: kmobiletools - exactly that is what I cannot figure out how to use - how do I enter the device location for it?
<cpk1> is kubuntu supposed to be able to recognize any phone you plug into a usb port?
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: I see my phone services here: sdp://z520a/   but kmobiletools tells me to open some local file when I try to choose the device
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: dont know, never tried it
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: I use an ipod for my contacts
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: you do not have a cell phone ?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: yes, but Ive never used my mobile as my main contacts setup
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: also my mobile has a habbit of getting a flat battery when I need it
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: Dude, you are strange :-) You use cell phone to call contacts, not ipod
<NDPowerBook> Looks like he'll be one of the first iPhone buyers. ;-)
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: the screen on my mobile is small too, very hard to read
<slyfox> Thsi is also a choice, but I have to pay for internet https://zyb.com/
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: get a better phone :-)
<Linux_Galore> well Im thinking of getting a Treo850
<Linux_Galore> thats works with Linux
<smaggard> im getting a xbox360
<smaggard> wait no.. those are gay nvm lol
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: got one of those already
<slyfox> smaggard: get Wii, screw xbox
<smaggard> ah wii has too many controller flaws
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: what would you use for treo? kmobiletools or what ?
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: I use it mainly as a front end to my file server to play videos
<smaggard> kewl
<slyfox> smaggard: flaws? I have a Wii and it is all good
<Linux_Galore> wii is pretty cool
<smaggard> nah they have problems with the motion
<smaggard> i mean its ok but not great
<Linux_Galore> xbox is just a bit more flexible
<Thehound666> love my Wii
<smaggard> when the wii2 comes out they will have all that fixed
<slyfox> Wii rules :-)
<Thehound666> wouldn't even consider a 360
<slyfox> I want Wii Boxing online :-)
<NDPTAL85> I have a Treo 700p but I sync it with my Macs.
<smaggard> 360 = good graphics on those 3 good games they have for it...
<Linux_Galore> well I got the xbox360 second hand so i cant complain, I paid less that a new wii
<Thehound666> and I only know of 2 good games, both available on pc
<smaggard> o my bad.. 2
<Thehound666> FFXI and Oblivion?
<Linux_Galore> also the xbox will support HD-DV
<smaggard> xbox is also gay
<smaggard> lol
<Minataku> HD-DVD, aka the non-retarded cousin of BluRay
<smaggard> ps3 is where its at
<Minataku> smaggard: Not at all. EVERYONE hates the PS3
<smaggard> i love mines
<Minataku> Devs REALLY hate the thing
<Thehound666> might consider ps3 if it drops by about 200 pounds or so
<smaggard> i guess thats why they are selling more ps3s than xbox360s
<Minataku> Gabe Newell said it's a total piece of crap
<Linux_Galore> BlueRay is still born, Sony has banned all pr0n from the format,  thats the best way to kill "any" format
<Minataku> smaggard: They're not
<smaggard> yup
<smaggard> they are
<Thehound666> lol
<smaggard> google it and get back to me :P
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: You're joking, they banned porn from ti?
<Thehound666> porn made the internet mainstream
<Thehound666> hahaha
<LordOllie> why don't screen savers on my system?
<smaggard> how can blue ray survive without pro
<Minataku> mv smaggard /dev/null
<smaggard> pr0n
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: yep, they did the same stupid thing with betamax licenseing
<Linux_Galore> if you want pr0n dont get BlueRay
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: rofl, I love seeing stupid companies f?ck themselves
<Minataku> And Sony does it again :D
<smaggard> do they have blueray burners yet?
* Thehound666 is glad he got an HD-DVD player just before Bluray came out
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: yep
<smaggard> sweet
<LordOllie> Mina: you won't see them fuck themselves on bluray ;-)
<Minataku> BTW: Toshiba developed an HD-DVD with 51GB of storage
<smaggard> blueray burners will have the same lifespan as those zip drives lol
<Thehound666> they just did if they banned porn
<Minataku> So BluRay is toasted twice now :D
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: the problem is if you want to use the security stuff for your video's you need to get a license, Sony wont license any pr0n
<smaggard> 2 strikes
<Minataku> Not to mention that BluRay players cost USD750
<LordOllie> who puts security on porn?
<Minataku> Third strike and you're outta here
<smaggard> and im guessing the 3rd stike/out is the cost
<Thehound666> 3 strikes
<Thehound666> and a 4th for the damn cheaters sony
<Thehound666> media prices
<Linux_Galore> yeah, the XBOX350  USB HD-DVD drive will plug straight into your PC and "just work"
<Thehound666> anyone check blank media?
<coreymon77> dont bother with any of the new formats
<Linux_Galore> and costs under US$200
<Minataku> smaggard: The PS3 is a vehicle for BluRay acceptance
<coreymon77> its not worth it yet
<Minataku> It's not a game system
<Minataku> And that's where they really f?cked up
<Minataku> Because not only did they screw themselves in one place, they did it in two places
<coreymon77> pretty soon
<LordOllie> Mina: is your u key broke?
<coreymon77> there will either be a huge format wars
<Minataku> The PS3 and BluRay is Sony's last fall from grace.
<coreymon77> like what happened with beta and vhs
<Thehound666> well used as a gaming console, the bluray could only help it for game sizes, but...
<Minataku> LordOllie: No, there's just no swearing in here
<smaggard> does the 360 have builtin internet web browsing?
<coreymon77> and one of them will die out
<Thehound666> it won't get bluray as the video standard
<coreymon77> or players will be made that support both
<Minataku> smaggard: The Wii does
<smaggard> the ps3 is more a computer than anything
<Linux_Galore> yeah, the PS3 will be used as an example in schools why never to shove technology into an product unless the price and market conditions are right
<Munchkinguy> I'm having touble with my ES1688 AudioDrive sound card.
<coreymon77> no
<smaggard> and it runs linux outta the box
<coreymon77> thats the xbox
<Thehound666> M$ made sure of that
<LordOllie> is there a list?
<Thehound666> by offering HF-DVD support
<Munchkinguy> No sound. What do I do?
<Minataku> smaggard: A formality, and a dangerous view of things to come
<Thehound666> HD-DVD*
<Minataku> The possibility of all computers going blackbox
<smaggard> munchkinguy> I cant hear you what?
<Minataku> smaggard: lol
<LordOllie> Munch: add speakers
<Minataku> XD
<smaggard> hehe
<Linux_Galore> yeah, you can mount the HD-DVD drive from an xbox360 in Windows and I heard it works in Linux
<Minataku> Munchkinguy: Seriously, though, what's up?
<Thehound666> so you got M$ as a vehicle for HD-DVD and Sony for bluray
<smaggard> actually no i dont have a wii, 360 or ps3...im 2 busy lol
<Thehound666> they just screwed eachother
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: It's just an external SATA HD-DVD drive
<Minataku> It plugs into the SATA port on the back of the 360
<coreymon77> i dont have any of the 3 for a few reason
<coreymon77> s
<Munchkinguy> Minataku: I'm having touble with my ES1688 AudioDrive sound card.
<coreymon77> the only one i would ever want to get is the wii
<coreymon77> and right now
<Minataku> As much as I hate Microsoft (and that's a lot), I love my XBox 360
<smaggard> ps3 = too expensive, 360 = gay MS, wii... just havent picked 1 up yet
<coreymon77> you cant find one anywhere
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: true,  why would you pay mega $$$ for a BlueRay player when a XBOX360 HD-DVD drive is so much cheaper
<Thehound666> if you never get sick of FPS, xbox is fine
<Thehound666> otherwise, look elsewhere
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: And I can use it on any SATA-enabled PC
<coreymon77> the wii is impossible to find right now
<smaggard> the wii is so much fun
<hagabaka> i hate FPS...
<coreymon77> in a little while
<Munchkinguy> Minataku: It is not detected
<coreymon77> the insane wii craze will die down
<coreymon77> they wont be impossible to get
<smaggard> nah
<hagabaka> does 360 have more variety?
<coreymon77> and that is when i will get mine
<Linux_Galore> I might wait a bit for the series II of the wii I layed one at a friends and it does have a few issues
<Thehound666> me too hagabaka but for a few
<Thehound666> very few
<Minataku> PS3s don't really exist on the other end of the spectrum
<Linux_Galore> played*
<Minataku> They're just illusions
<Minataku> Truth is that Sony never manufactured ANY
<hagabaka> i've been playing SNES and GBA games on my friend's modded XBox though :p
<Minataku> The ones that "exist" are a feindishly clever illusion
<Linux_Galore> PS3 is more a geek media centre that can play a few games than a real games console
<Thehound666> nice.
<Minataku> Since no dev in their right mind wants to touch the PS3
<Thehound666> I just do it under windoze
<smaggard> ps3 is def loaded with extras
<Thehound666> it does have some good uses
<Thehound666> I do have the consoles
<Thehound666> but pc is more convenient
<Minataku> The PS3 is really just a dumping ground for broken Cell processors
<smaggard> but at what price and why  not just spend $500 on a computer
<Thehound666> lol
<Minataku> Any Cell off the line that doesn't work 100% goes into a PS3
<Linux_Galore> the only thing I like about the PS3 is in the new software update there is an option in the service menu to download an install another OS via the web
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: It's just there to trick us into complacency
<Minataku> We think we're all completely safe and happy then BAM
<smaggard> yeah thats pretty neat
<coreymon77> Linux_Galore: new os? you mean you could stick kubuntu onto one of those?
<smaggard> and its "linux compatible
<smaggard> "
<Minataku> The rug is pulled out from under our feet
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77: you can laready, they are just making it easier
<Thehound666> ps2 is also, only bottleneck is ps2's RAM
<Minataku> And suddenly they turn on the secret features of the PS3
<smaggard> yeah its actually a "supported" thing now
<Thehound666> Sony did good there
<coreymon77> you mean that they officially support you doing it
<Minataku> And we're not allowed to do anything
<coreymon77> like its not modding anymore
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: you can expand the ram via the USB2 port
<Minataku> DON'T BUY INTO BLACK BOX HARDWARE LIKE THAT
<smaggard> right
<Thehound666> all you needed was a kit consisting of an HDD and a boot disc for ps2
<Minataku> As expandable and free as they want you to think it is... IT IS NOT
<smaggard> doesnt void warranty blah blah
<Thehound666> not really modding
<smaggard> i think its an option in a menu to install/download redhat or something
<smaggard> fedora core i mean
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77: yes Sony officially support putting Linux on the XBOX360, the only complaint people had was you couldnt do it over the web, come april thats fixed
<coreymon77> you mean ps3
<Thehound666> Kubuntu>Fedora
<Linux_Galore> sorry PS3
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> fedora blows
<Thehound666> Fedora's bloat is getting out of hand
<smaggard> simple things have become complicated
<Minataku> As expandable and free as they want you to think it is... IT IS NOT!!!
<Linux_Galore> never know, the PS3 may be a sleeper
<smaggard> yeah i still dont see my shelling out that kinda dough for a game console lol
<smaggard> but it seems extremely capable of lots of "stuff"
<Thehound666> it will drop inevitable
<Thehound666> you remember what 3DO fell to
<Linux_Galore> I will grab a PS3 when I can get one second hand maybe in a year or so, use it as a media centre
<coreymon77> the only thing i see me shelling out dough for is a wii
<Thehound666> less than 1/3 price
<coreymon77> once i can finally find one
<Minataku> Their big failure was using it as a vehicle to push their latest failure format called BluRay
<Thehound666> before it died
<smaggard> lol
<Minataku> If they didn't do that, it may have succeeded
<smaggard> latest failure format haha
<Linux_Galore> yeah, you can run Linux on a wii
<Minataku> But all they did was f?ck themselves double
<smaggard> what are the problems with blueray besides price/rarity
<Minataku> Since now not only are they gonna lose a ton of money on BluRay's failure
<smaggard> i mean the format itself
<Thehound666> slow seeking
<Thehound666> not good for a gamer
<Linux_Galore> wii isnt a good front end though for LAN media, ie playing avi over a LAN
<Minataku> They're gonna lose a ton of money on the PS3's failure
<Thehound666> poor reliability on drives
<Minataku> I wouldn't be surprised if Sony goes under
<Thehound666> oh yes and DRM
<Minataku> Or at least totally withdraws from the console market
<Thehound666> but almost irrelevant on a ps3
<smaggard> you mean the slow seeking is not good for a gamer or are those 2 diff reasons
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: no, Sony isnt just one company, the console division may shut up shop
<Thehound666> slow seeking=bad for gamers
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I know, but they're really using all this as a big thing for them, and it's gonna hurt 'em
<Thehound666> you can live with a 4x drive if it seeks well
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: Sony has cash reserves up there with Microsoft
<smaggard> but will the games run blueray discs?
<Minataku> Think about Japan's porn industry
<smaggard> or reg dvds..?
<Minataku> They're all going HD-DVD of course
<coreymon77> think about japans video gaming industry
<Minataku> Lots of cash in Japanese porno
<Linux_Galore> Japans video gaming industry is HUGE
<Thehound666> and porno games
<smaggard> think about pearl harbor and the kind of attack the could pull now...
<Thehound666> they mesh together alot
<Linux_Galore> also you have Korea and now China
<Minataku> So is their porno industry
<Minataku> Mmmm... hentai
<Linux_Galore> when I was in Japan a new manga comic was being released and people were queing up for hours to get a copy
<Thehound666> so in Japan, I assume hentai games will only be on HD-DVD
<Thehound666> poor fools at Sony
<Minataku> Thehound666: ALL Japanese porn only on HD-DVD
<Minataku> Perhaps you don't realize just what a huge chunk that is
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> yep, no lolli anime on BlueRay  lol
<Thehound666> but more popular than porn there is porn video games
<Minataku> Japan is home to the widest range of fetishes in the entire world
<Thehound666> it combines their 2 favourite pasttimes
<Linux_Galore> thats a killer just there
<Minataku> Whatever your kink, Japan has a DVD for it
<Minataku> And that's AWESOME
<Thehound666> lol
<Minataku> Thehound666: I repeat myself... "Mmmm... hentai"
<Linux_Galore> yeah, they have different names for each cultural group too
* Minataku pats his external HDD with all his hentai
<Linux_Galore> I hare anime with a few of my geek buddies, one of them has nothing bit tons of lolli
<Linux_Galore> share*
<Minataku> Hm, what's his name, maybe I know him
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> And it's spelled "loli"
<Minataku> Short form of "lolicon"
<Linux_Galore> aaah yeah
<smaggard> anime pr0n? whaaat?
<Linux_Galore> yeah, they always have funny bits about lolicon characters in the comic battle stuff
<Minataku> Heehee
<smaggard> r u serious
<Minataku> Hell yeah
<Linux_Galore> I like comic battle and serious stuff like Death Note
<smaggard> what exactly is the point
<Minataku> Anime porn, or as it's known in the west, hentai is huge
<Minataku> smaggard: It's a fetish
<Minataku> There's no point, it's just how some of us are wired up
<smaggard> woooow theres some real weirdos in the world :P
<Linux_Galore> yeah, should see some of the stuff they record in the USA, ie beating chicks up then shagging them
<Minataku> smaggard: Watch it, you're poised to piss off a lot of people there
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: lol, you read SA, don't you?
<Linux_Galore> anyone saying hentai is bad should look at the live stuff the USA pits out
<smaggard> ever hear of getting a gf? lol
<Minataku> Let me guess: "Horrors of Pornography: Donkey Punch"
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: yeah lol
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> That was a funny one XD
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: only america can make sex so weird
<Minataku> I dunno... I've heard of stuff from Japan
<NDPowerBook> What the hell are you talking about?
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: no Germany has the weirdest stuff,  their into excrement orgies
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: We better yuk it up now, when the cabal gets wind of this we're so banned
<NDPowerBook> The US didn't come up with schoolgirl tentacle porn, thats Japan.
<Minataku> XD
<NDPowerBook> And the US didn't come up with scat porn, thats Germany.
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Minataku> Schie?e
<NDPowerBook> And "loli" is short for lolipop which means underage characters.
<Minataku> Any excuse to pull out the fancy characters
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: Incorrect
<Minataku> It's short for "lolicon"
<NDPowerBook> Yeah but it means underage
<NDPowerBook> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolicon
<Minataku> I know what it means
<Linux_Galore> yeah, actually most of the modern porn industry came from germany post WW1, there was a really good doco done last year in it, you could have a holiday in berlin and basically shag the whole family for a $$$
<NDPowerBook> So if you're into that you really need to not be criticizing anyone else or any other country.
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: Better than real underage people, in which case you need to be carted away
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: lol
<NDPowerBook> Only marginally so.
<Linux_Galore> Germans were totally broke after WWI so they sold the only thing they had, their morals,  the down side is the rebound in conservatism was Hitler and the Nazi's
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: Maybe 99% of people into lolicon aren't into real little kids
<Minataku> It's just an extension of liking hentai
<NDPowerBook> I have no doubt most loli fans leave kids alone
<Linux_Galore> Americans would flock to Berlin to have sex holidays in the 1920's
<NDPowerBook> Its just why look at the stuff in the first place?
<Minataku> And for the other 1%, better to have them looking at lolicon than real little kids
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: Like I said, it's a fetish, I don't think there's an explanation for any fetish
<slyfox> Does anyone know if I can use SqLite in Amarok for about 16,000 songs ?
<Minataku> It's just how your brain happened to form
<Minataku> Or something like that
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Japanese have a fetish outlet for everything, weird thing is sex crimes in japan are rare
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Weird nothing, it's BECAUSE
<Minataku> At least is my theory
<NDPowerBook> Thats because they don't label most things other countries would call a sex crime a sex crime. Easy way to keep the stats down.
<NDPowerBook> When's the next update to kubuntu?
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: No, they're pretty strict on things like that
<Linux_Galore> NDPowerBook: april
<NDPowerBook> Hrm
<Minataku> Hell, pretty much all of their porn is still censored
<NDPowerBook> I guess I can wait
<Minataku> Despite that law being expired/eliminated
<NDPowerBook> My Upgrade of 6.06 to 6.10 didn't go so well but its not my main comp anyway so I'll just wait for whats it gonna be called 6.8? 7.06?? to come out
<Linux_Galore> NDPowerBook: it may be rolled back if kde4 pops up
<Minataku> NDPowerBook: Key thing to remember, it's not a decimal, it's an integer separator
<Minataku> Which is more than likely why they chose to call it 6.06 instead of 6.6
<Minataku> Unix version numbering is integer.integer
<Linux_Galore> Ive got 6.10 working really well now
<Glider-Mike> the last digit stands for the month of release, that's where the 0
<Linux_Galore> took hmm 9 weeks lol
<Minataku> Glider-Mike: Ah
<NDPowerBook> Ahh
<NDPowerBook> So Kubuntu 6 came out in both July and October
<Minataku> I thought it was just to ease confusion of integer-based version numbering
<Thehound666> will we see a stable feisty soon?
<NDPowerBook> (They need to come up with a simpler numbering system)
<Glider-Mike> yes, Dapper in June and Edgy in Oct.
<Thehound666> I hear it's pretty
<Minataku> Like when MAME went from 0.99 to 0.100
<Linux_Galore> they really need to put a Edgy 6.10.1  on the mirrors
<Minataku> The key point is that both numbers are individual integers, it's not a decimal number
<NDPowerBook> Yeah thats MY point.
<NDPowerBook> I left math behind in school. I'm not interested in going back to class just to learn what version Linux I'm running! :P
<Minataku> Just remember that they're both integers with weight
<Minataku> Major.Minor
<Minataku> If need be, Major.Minor.Teeny
<Thehound666> what sucks about most schools is no classes taught on Linux'
<Glider-Mike> hahahah teeny
<Thehound666> either Mac or Windows
<Linux_Galore> edgy is really nice now, fast and works, edgy whenit first came out was a mess
<Minataku> Or somesuch synonym
<Minataku> lol
<Glider-Mike> I like it
<Glider-Mike> Edgy is nice IMHO, rocks for me
<Minataku> I gotta look up how the Linux Kernel is versioned
<Thehound666> Edgy wasn't that big a mess for me, just a few broken packages
<Glider-Mike> I like how well they have Beryl working in KDE now as well
<Linux_Galore> kde 3.5.6  is perfect
<Thehound666> now seems fixed
<Glider-Mike> Good luck with 3.5.6 so far on my end
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Im just moving a few plugins over to 3.5.6
<Thehound666> how do I find my version?
<Thehound666> I tried kde --version
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666:   konqueror --version
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> it works dont knock it
<Glider-Mike> Or, Just open help then chooose "help" from the meny and "about"
<Minataku> Linux version is uname -a
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Minataku> :D
<crimsun> I still see graphic artifacts with 3.5.6 and Beryl 0.2.0beta2
<Thehound666> 3.5.5
<Thehound666> looks I need to update
<Minataku> Not really
<aegis> Hey Minataku, I got it working
<Minataku> This isn't the latest kernel anymore, I mean, it's... uh...
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666:   into on the kubuntu.org  home page on how to do it
<tapas> i did the mistake of installing the nvidia bianry only driver from nvidia themselfes
<Minataku>  22:27:47 up 32 days,  9:19,  6 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.05, 0.01
<Linux_Galore> info*
<Minataku> At least 32d old
<Minataku> aegis: Cool, what was broken?
<aegis> I had to screw around a while with the monitor settings, but I can now run Kubuntu at native settings
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: they have a repo for kde 3.5.6
<Minataku> aegis: Ah
<tapas> after finding out theres a package i unistalled it and tried to install the nvidia-glx package
<aegis> I'm not really sure, tbh.. it would run at 16x12, but not at lower settings with that monitor setting
<tapas> sadly it didn
<tapas> t quite work out
<Minataku> BTW: If you want to see your uptime and such, it's "uptime" XD
<aegis> I set it to a lower monitor setting default (1280x768 or something) and it worked
<Minataku> aegis: 16x12? That's really lousy
<Minataku> X3
<Thehound666> These packages are not well supported, security and other updates may not be applied promptly.
<tapas> i thought, ok, reinstall the nvidia-glx package by purging and then installing it
<Thehound666> hmm
<aegis> 1600x1200*
<tapas> removing fails withj
<Minataku> aegis: I figured, heehee
<Minataku> Just jokin' ;3
<aegis> at that res, I couldn't see the lower half of the desktop
<Minataku> Probably the card/monitor didn't support that high of a res
<Thehound666> 1024x768 has always been comfortable for me
<roniez> take a lesser res then.
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666:   you need to add   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest  edgy  main   in adept
<Thehound666> so stick with it
<ivan`> if feisty not broken in horrible ways?
<Minataku> 1024x768 is nice
<ivan`> i don't have any problems fixing things
<Minataku> Thehound666: Or just stay at 3.5.5
<aegis> Well, on any other box I've used, setting a 1280x768 monitor to 1600x1200 would royally f*ck things up
<Minataku> That's perfectly acceptible as well
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: that will update you always to the latest version of kde
<aegis> so I'm kinda surprised it didn't on this
<Thehound666> yeah it says 3.5.6 is not well supported
<aegis> it just cut out 60% of my desktop
<Thehound666> might just wait
<Minataku> aegis: Usually the monitor would just fart and tell you to piss off
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: ??  all works for me
<Minataku> Newer monitors protect themselves
<aegis> yeah
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: its an update not a new version
<smaggard> newer monitors will protect themselves
<aegis> anyways, I got it running now, so I can swap between linux and OS X instantly
* Minataku pukes
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: its still kde 3.5
<Thehound666> very odd that it says that
<smaggard> how did u do that?
<Minataku> Probably a KVM
<aegis> I run Kubuntu on a VM
<Minataku> Or that
<Minataku> aegis: Now install it for real and use a real OS
<smaggard> ah im running kubuntu and xp in a vm... but i only have 512mb ram so i need to update that haha
<aegis> lol, I have fluxbuntu on my server box, that's a whole new level of pain-in-the-@ss
<Minataku> Fluxbox is the best, nice, light, does what it's supposed to do while staying out of the way
<Linux_Galore> has  Vista/Linux/OSX  all running at the same time thanks to 2Gb of ram
<Minataku> ...
* Minataku grabs a 2x4
<smaggard> i think ill get another 512 stick.. its on my laptop btw haha
<aegis> When I boot up on that computer, ethernet doesnt' work until I kill the dhcpcd pid or some such, then do dhcpcd again
<Linux_Galore> goto love virtualisation
<Thehound666> I run my major install on a VM and 3 others native
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: What's the host OS, though?
<Thehound666> the one on a VM Kubuntu doesn't support my hardware
<aegis> and I haven't gotten a background set yet, because apparently it doesn't support jpegs
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: OSX
* Minataku grips the 2x4 and waits
<Minataku> Aw, man, now I gotta clobber ya
<Minataku> XD
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: wont work in Linux
<Minataku> Buy a real computer, not a damn toy
<aegis> Minataku why don't you like OS X?
<Thehound666> my card was put out shortly before Edgy
<aegis> I'm lovin my macbook
* Minataku tosses the 2x4 aside
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: its a core2 machine
<Thehound666> maybe Feisty will get driver support for it
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: It's also tightly TPM-enabled
<Minataku> So at any time Apple may just decide to tell you what you can and can't do
<Minataku> Especially with OSX running on it
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: if you can get Linux to host all three I would do it
<Thehound666> M$ too, read about Vista
<Minataku> Since that's already well tied into the TPM chip
<Minataku> Hell, it won't run without it! (Or an emulation of one, at any rate)
<Linux_Galore> actually new cpu's wont need so much overhead because you literally boot three OS's
<Thehound666> VMWare overhead running Linux is not bad
<Thehound666> running Vista...very bad
<Linux_Galore> the virtuallisation is hardware side not software
<PhibreOptix> I just installed KDE on my ubuntu system and wow
<PhibreOptix> It's awesome
<aegis> I'm somewhat tempted to install winXP on the VM just so I can run MS OneNote during class
<aegis> I'm no fan of Office, but it really is a powerful note taking program, compared to the others I've seen
<Glider-Mike> I used onenote for a while, don't like the layout very much though.  Now a BasKet fan
<Thehound666> I think Gnome sucks but there are different Ubuntus for the expression: to each their own
<Thehound666> I like KDE
<Minataku> Thehound666: Running Vista PERIOD... very bad
<PhibreOptix> I like all it's shiny features xD
<Minataku> And I mean that from a "It's a f?cking resourcewhore" standpoint
<Glider-Mike> I've used both Gnome and KDE.  I like them both but KDE is just more me.  Seems faster and more polsihed to me
<aegis> Fluxbox is my favorite desktop environment right now
<Linux_Galore> Glider-Mike: Im looking at the google notes thing, I can keep my links and notes on the web
<Minataku> A friend of mine said brand new install, right after first boot... EIGHT HUNDRED MEGABYTES OF RAM
<smaggard> geez
<PhibreOptix> Well that's what you can expect from M$
<smaggard> lol
<Linux_Galore> Glider-Mike: sinc all my notes across all my machines
<Minataku> Vista was sitting there after the first boot doing absolutely nothing and needing 800MB OF RAM TO DO IT
<aegis> haha
<aegis> well, XP was a resource hog too when it came out
<Linux_Galore> unless its cross platform I dont use it now
<smaggard> hey.. but its "pretty".... lol
<Minataku> Not to mention idle, which is typically 0% load, was actually around 5% in Vista
<Minataku> aegis: It never stopped being one
<Minataku> People just accepted it as a fact of life and added more RAM
<aegis> well, ram needed to be added eventualy anyways
<PhibreOptix> Can anybody tell me where to go in KDE to change keyboard shortcuts for opening programs?
<Minataku> Kind of like how Mexican prisoners accept getting raped and beaten every night as a fact of life and just take it
<smaggard> lol uhhh yeah
<smaggard> lol
<Linux_Galore> I like how now there is a move to small compact systems, people are getting sick of these heavy machines with a bloated OS when all they want os a browser with flash/java and email
<Linux_Galore> is*
<smaggard> yeah
<Glider-Mike> Haven't checked out Google notes yet.   I get a bit leary about storing too much on third party servers
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I know you mean Macs and I want to beat you down for it
<smaggard> vista should have slimmed down instead of bloating up more
<aegis> MS hasn't learned the concept of slimming down
<Minataku> MS uses more resources and computing power as an excuse to code really, really badly
<Linux_Galore> OLPC is a great example, everyone who sees the things want one, WHY??, it hasnt got much software and its rather small. its because "it does the job" and "its simple"  thats why
<Minataku> So their code is completely insane, bloated to hell and back, and is about as efficient as a one-legged man in an ass-kicking contest
<Linux_Galore> I think modern PC's have over shot the technology boundry to be honest
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I want my PC to have MORE power
<smaggard> how much faster do we need?
<Minataku> But I don't want that being used as a crutch for sloppy-ass coding
<smaggard> i mean what are we going to be DOING
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: you dont need big fast PC's anymore
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I don't give a flying fart what I need/don't need
<smaggard> lol
<Minataku> It's what I want, and f?ck you if you're gonna prevent me from getting it
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: you need small cheap does the job machines that talk to other small easy cheap to replace application servers
<smaggard> LOL!
<smaggard> agreed
<Minataku> I want an UltraSPARC-T2 system for a desktop
<Minataku> Yes it's totally overkill
<Minataku> No, I don't give a damn
<Minataku> If I want 8 cores with 4 processes per, damnit I should be allowed to get it
<Minataku> Even if all I end up using it for is looking at porn and using IRC
<Linux_Galore> right now I have a file server that sits un a cupboard that hold all my files and video stuff, I have a xbox360 in the lounge that can access the file server and the web and a few laptops (one with a huge external LCD)
<Minataku> Don't control or say how people should do things, let them do what they want, that's the spirit of Linux
<smaggard> how huge is that lcd?
<Minataku> Which is something you've clearly overlooked, but then you seem partial to Macs telling you what you can touch and what you can't
<Glider-Mike> Just remember, there was a day (not really that long ago in the scheme of things) when someone said "why we would ever need a megabyte of storage"
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: 42"
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: 1080i  unit
<smaggard> 42 isnt huge dood
<smaggard> and 1080i is old tech
<Minataku> Glider-Mike: And I say "Shut your mouth, give me the MB and you don't get hurt" in a dark alley at 2AM
<Minataku> XD
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: is for a monitor
<smaggard> gay
<smaggard> lol
<Linux_Galore> smaggard: I only watch anime on the thing anyway and most of that has res thats lower
<transgress> how can i set up knetworkmanager to run at kde start?
<smaggard> o well then aight
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> transgress: in kcontrol you can setup stuff to autostart
<Minataku> I'd love an UltraSPARC-T2, imagine how MAME would fly on one of those
<Minataku> One thread per emulated chip, that would kick all kinds of ass every which way from Sunday
<Minataku> XD
<transgress> Linux_Galore: but doesn't it need root privs?  or does it?
<Minataku> Sorry for that outburst, BTW XD
<Minataku> Sorry also if I upset and/or offended anyone, as well
<Minataku> And a direct apology to Linux_Galore, since he was the target of this one XD
<zyth> I am having a really weird issue.  If I launch diablo 2 from console with 'wine 'Diablo II.exe' it runs fine, but if I make a launcher for Diablo II.exe it doesn't work
<Linux_Galore> transgress: if it needs a passwork it will ask for it, from what I know it only asks for one when you enable or disable anything on the system
<Linux_Galore> transgress: I use a different app to manage my network connection called kwlan
<LBB> Hi, my sreen went into low res for no apparent reason, when i go to "system settings->display->size & orientation" my only choise is 640*480 60Hz. Ideas?
<Glider-Mike> kwlan is pretty slick
<Linux_Galore> yeah, I prefere kwlan to be honest
<dope> you think linux is easier to learn than windows?
<Glider-Mike> oh boy
<smaggard> sho nuff
<smaggard> lol
<Linux_Galore> dope: no OS is easy to learn
<smaggard> hwg
<Linux_Galore> dope: what is hard is going from one OS to another
<dope> yea true
<dope> so which is better than, linux or windows?
<smaggard> heh
<dope> :P
<Glider-Mike> oh boy X2
<Linux_Galore> dope: I use Linux so much more than anything else that I have issues using Windows now
<smaggard> same here
<dope> yea i mainly use linux now
<smaggard> i use crossover to run any windows only apps i need
<Linux_Galore> ie I can find stuff in windows lol
<dope> except on the laptop
<aegis> I've only fooled around with linux so far
<Glider-Mike> I hate typing "ls" into Windows stupid command prompt
<Glider-Mike> Do it all the time
<smaggard> lol! me 2!!!
<dope> i can't get wpa to work on the laptop so i use windows for now
<Linux_Galore> wtf, weres vim or why the fsk wont scp work
<Linux_Galore> heh @ windows
<LBB> anyone know how to get a sreensize back to normal, other tan in system settings?
<Linux_Galore> dope: feisty has allot of wireless card fixes
<Glider-Mike> I have used Linux long enough that I am just amazed at everything you CANT do with Windows
<Minataku> My issue...
<dope> Linux_Galore: the current RC2 does?
<Minataku> I highlight something in Windows and expect it to be in the pastebuffer
<Minataku> AND IT ISN'T BECAUSE WINDOWS SUCKS
<Linux_Galore> dope: yeah I have a test machine with fl2 on it
<Minataku> >:|
<Minataku> XD
<Linux_Galore> dope: seems to have better support for wlan
<Glider-Mike> Yes, Windows sucks, and even worse than that, I am not going to leave my system or my data to a closed source / company that I have no control over
<dope> well my wireless works but i just can't get wpa encryption to work with it
<Linux_Galore> dope: almost as good as my openbsd machine
<Glider-Mike> dope: WPA can be nast, and you must have a supported driver.  I feel your pain on that
<Linux_Galore> dope: I just use ssh
<dope> ssh?
<Minataku> Especially since WPA is just as bad as WEP
<Linux_Galore> dope: yeah, I close down all the ports and use ssh over the wlan between the machines
<Minataku> Just tunnel everything through ssh, yeah
<Minataku> Anything that's sensitive should be done via SSH anyway
<Linux_Galore> dope:  ssh  = secure shell
<Minataku> SSL
<Minataku> Sorry
<Linux_Galore> yes, I have a web browser working with ssh lol
<dope> oh
<dope> well i'm talkin about going to friends' houses and getting on their network
<Minataku> dope: You know how when you login to GMail or eBay via Firefox, the URL turns green and starts with https?
<dope> i think someone is on my network
<Minataku> dope: Check the router
<Minataku> While you're there... MAC filtering
<Glider-Mike> Many corporate APs use WPA along with TLS, CKIP, MSCHAP and all that other crap that make it tough.
<Linux_Galore> dope: basically the security is the client machine not the easy to crack wpa
<dope> i set static IPs for my 2 comps on here
<Minataku> Locks EVERYONE out
<Glider-Mike> That's my issue at work
<dope> 113 and 114 and there's a 100 ip
<dope> also my 2 comps don't show up in the table
<dope> is that a linux thing?
<Minataku> Glider-Mike: Oh, those "don't make a difference, proprietary as hell" useless bullsh?t things that corporations pay $20000/license for?
<Linux_Galore> dope: ssh works on most platforms  even windows
<Glider-Mike> Manataku: Exactly
<Minataku> Nobody is getting my name right today
<Glider-Mike> Sorry "Minataku"
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> It's okay
<Glider-Mike> was merely a typo
<Glider-Mike> my bad
<Minataku> I have a hard last name IRL
<Minataku> So I'm used to it anyway
<Minataku> XD
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: Minataku Minataku
<dope> who is this 100 ip
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> pffft
<Minataku> dope: Hit 'em with nmap
<dope> how do i do that
<Minataku> Sorry, Glider-Mike, it just so happens that almost nobody today has typed it right XD
<Minataku> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Linux_Galore> hate nicks with a _ or a shift character at the begining
<Minataku> 4.10-1? That's retardedly old
<Glider-Mike> no problemas
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah"  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<Linux_Galore> arent they forking nmap because is gone proprietry ?
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: That's nessus
<Linux_Galore> aaah
<Minataku> Besides, metasploit basically replaces nessus
<Minataku> It's also completely F/OSS
<Linux_Galore> been ages since I use nessus
<Minataku> No corporate bullplop behind it
<Minataku> Nah, nmap is awesome
<Linux_Galore> last time I used nessus on the company network all the windows machines when ape shit
<Glider-Mike> Time to head to the garage for a smoke and grab a cocktail. BRB.  Take care of keeping hte conversation going Minatakooo.
<Minataku> And current version is 4.20
<Minataku> lol
<Glider-Mike> Sorry man, couldn't help it.
<Max_-> How did we enable searching in more servers for packages.. can't remember.. there was something about it..
<Minataku> s'ok
<Linux_Galore> Im off to watch some lolicon
* Linux_Galore ducks
<dope> it's not responding to the nmap
<dope> could it be a an old computer that WAS connected but not anymore?
<dope> and why aren't my linux computers showing up
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Have fun
<Minataku> Wait
<Minataku> What series?
<Minataku> dope: Most Windows machines, properly set up won't respond at all to nmap, believe it or now
<Minataku> *not
<dope> hmm
<vontux> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list~ >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<vontux> yields permission denied
<vontux> does anyone have any idea why this is?
<smaggard> u got a package manager open?
<smaggard> like adept..
<smaggard> close it
<Minataku> Yeah, I think 100 on my network is the Windows box, and it returned two closed ports
<vontux> ok, so some other process is using it then, and that is what is causing the problem samggard?
<smaggard> yupp
<smaggard> some other package handler or something
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah and it says to maybe look for other locations.."  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<smaggard> or just restart it might be just as fast ;)
<vontux> smaggard: would this include killing the process for apt-get?
<smaggard> do you have a runaway apt-get?
<Minataku> Heh
<smaggard> yeah kill it
<Minataku> The Nintendo Wii has no open ports in the default nmap scan
<vontux> smaggard: not quite sure what that is actually :)
<vontux> smaggard: thx
<Minataku> MAC Address: 00:17:AB:XX:XX:XX (Nintendo Co.)
<Minataku> :D
<smaggard> apt-get is the cli package installer
<vontux> that is probably a cause
<smaggard> yeah def.
<vontux> does anyone know if there have been some changes to the Ubuntu universe repositories lately?
<smaggard> iunno myself sorr
<smaggard> y
<smaggard> sorry*
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: kyou no Go Ni
<Minataku> Never heard of it, but enjoy ^^
<cpk1> so how safe do you figure .debs from fiesty to be when using on an edgy install? =)
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: just found it today, havent got a clue what its about
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah and it says to maybe look for other locations.."  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: artwork seems nice
<Minataku> lol
<cpk1> !find console-common
<ubotu> Found: console-common
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: aaa its a comic lolicon
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Depending on the core content, the artwork may be all one needs XD
<KorN[CM] > !find dmraid
<ubotu> Found: dmraid
<Minataku> !console-common
<ubotu> console-common: Basic infrastructure for text console configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.59ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 864 kB
<cpk1> Max_-: you need to enable universe
<Minataku> Hm
<Max_-> cpk1 yeahh!! that's it... universe.... where was the file? please
<Minataku> !find lololololtotallybogus
<ubotu> Package/file lololololtotallybogus does not exist in edgy
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> There it is XD
<Minataku> Hm...
<cpk1> !repos | Max_-
<ubotu> Max_-: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<orient2000> what is a short cut for adept?
<Max_-> cpk1 thanks...  damn.. just enabled the universe thing... and I still get the same error
<cpk1> Max_-: you need to do update first
<Max_-> update?
<Max_-> I'm on server version.. so I don't have the GUI if you're talking about the nice little app that does everything for you.. usually
<cpk1> Max_-: do apt-get update or aptitude update
<cpk1> as sudo
<Max_-> okay
<jontec> hey, can I use depmod to get the standard detection of my soundcard back? If so, can you specify what I need? I kind of deleted it, I think
<Max_-> still not working :(.. says the same error
<Max_-> ohh think I got something
<Max_-> okay.. it'll I think.. thanks
<vontux> quick general question, if I try to install some packages using "apt-get" with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS since it isn't the most up to date version, can this cause some errors with dependency problems on attempts to isntall some packages?
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: its actually just some very short funny stories with kids
<cpk1> vontux: no, apt-get knows what to get as long as you only have dapper repos in your sources.list
<vontux> does anyone know about "Easyubuntu" does it add repos that are for 6.10 rather than 6.06, perhaps this could be causing my problem?
<Dr_willis> 'best' would be to not use easyubuntu, or any other of the various 'helper' tools that do that stuff.
<Dr_willis> add the repos manually, and isntall the stuff you manually.
<Glider-Mike> May be "best" that way, but Automatix really helps make Ubuntu / KUbuntu rock the most
<Dr_willis> and it can teach you how to reinstall the disrto also...
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis reads about the 'new'   Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.1
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntusoftware.info/
<flaccid> sounds pretty stupid
<Dr_willis> ubuntu + lots of extras... woopiee...
<Dr_willis> everything sounds stupid in one way or another. :)
<flaccid> that site has about 100294 404 pages
<Dr_willis> yep looks like it.
<flaccid> can't you just install the extras onto kubuntu
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  yes you can. :)
<flaccid> hehe
<Dr_willis> deb http://ubuntusoftware.info/ edgy all
<flaccid> maybe i'll make kubuntu ultimate flaccid edition
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntusoftware.info/repos.html
<flaccid> so they are just a repo. how misleading
<Dr_willis> everything is missleading.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Max_-> make: g++: Command not found             make: *** [blah]  Error 127      what should I think of this?.. just installed the make package.
<flaccid> welcome to the world, today.
<Dr_willis> i just find it odd.. isent java GPL'ed now? they state they had to 'remove it'
<flaccid> Max_: apt-get install build-essential
<Max_-> flaccid thanks
<flaccid> java is not gpl
<Dr_willis> I though sun made a big anouncement about it a few weeks ago.
<flaccid> where do you want to go tomorrow?
<Dr_willis> or was that somthing else.. i forget..
<Dr_willis> and sharing innovations and technologies to foster more participation. Today in a historic move, Sun is opening the door to greater innovation by open sourcing key Java implementations
<Dr_willis> http://www.sun.com/2006-1113/feature/
<smaggard> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3832475299740025557
<flaccid> http://www.java.com/en/download/license.jsp
<jbruckman> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<Max_-> installed well... now I retry to compile that thing from a tutorial.. and it says (among other things, but this is the one that surprises me the most)    blah.cpp:2:17: error: php.h: No such file or directory     damn.. heh anyone knows how to get this working?
<jbruckman> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<flaccid> hmm doesnt say anything about the jre there
<flaccid> ah its the java hotspot vm
<Dr_willis> Heck i can barely understand their pressreleases.. :)
<flaccid> totally
<flaccid> looks like i'm using it in diablo jre: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build diablo-1.5.0_07-b01, mixed mode)
<Dr_willis> more buzzwords then a beehive full of lawyers
<flaccid> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build diablo-1.5.0-b01)
<edd_> ,,
<flaccid> java has confusing parts but its good otherwise. but lots of bullshite
<edd_> d
<Dr_willis> I think SUN was java's worst enemy in sooo many ways....
<edd_> s
<Dr_willis> of course what do i know.. I learned Programming on a C64
<Dr_willis> :)
<edd_> s
<Max_-> what package carries the php headers (php.h ..)  ????
<LobsterWing> finally
* Dr_willis pokes edd_ with a stick.
<jbruckman> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jbruckman> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Max_-> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Max_-> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Max_-> !php.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php.h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Dr_willis: SUN made java. they own the license.
<LobsterWing> hello, can anyone tell me whts the command to install teamspeak
<Max_-> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Max_-> huh
<Max_-> nobody uses php.h around?
<reldruh> does anybody know if there's a way to keep metadata from amarok (play counts and ratings) on a partition on a different computer, one that gets mounted at boot?
<LobsterWing> ok i will check it
<Max_-> LobsterWing I was just looking if ubotu knows... don't mean there's something there but you can still look
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  most all kde apps keep their settings and data in the users .kde dir.
<LobsterWing> !google kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reldruh> Dr_willis: thanks. I'll have to look through there and see if I can find a way to get it onto a different partition without breaking it
<Dr_willis> soft links..
<Dr_willis> or just back the thing up.
<Dr_willis> or just put your /home on its own partition
<reldruh> you think backing the whole think up would work? I can't figure out which file it is. There's a bunch called collection.db*
<dhq_> Dr_willis: i need help with my battery management in linux i use a laptop
* dhq_ is back.
<Dr_willis> dhq_,  ive not messed with that much.. other then use that KDE applet to throttle the cpu.
<Dr_willis> I DID notice that sleep/hibernate now work on my turion laptop..
<transgress> okay i'm trying to set up wpa_supplicant but there isn't an existing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf anyone know what i should do about this?
<Dr_willis> which amazed me.
<dhq_> Dr_willis: but i dont seem to have any battery management applet
<brad_> I just discoverd amarok, Ive been using xmms forever, and I will never go back to it. Amarok is coolest app I
<Dr_willis> fire up the packaage manager perhaps and check/search.. i recall some that were not isntalled by default
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-laptop
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-laptop does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find laptop
<transgress> or if someone has a way that i can get knetworkmanager to connect automatically w/o asking for a password that'd be great... because right now it asks for my wpa pass and my kwalletmanager pass
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, kpowersave (and 4 others)
<vontux> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, kpowersave (and 4 others)
<vontux> !find kde
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, hwdb-client-kde, kde-core, kde-guidance (and 502 others)
* LobsterWing is away: Gone away for now.
* LobsterWing-Away is back.
* LobsterWing is away: Gone away for now.
* LobsterWing is back.
* Dr_willis rips off LobsterWing's wings.. and puts Wing Sauce on them.
<Frostypants> KUbuntu doesn't seem to remember my application associations.  I set mp3's to open with XMMS, but they still open with Kaffiene.  Anybody have an idea?
<reldruh> Frostypants: how did you set mp3's to open with xmms/
<reldruh> ?
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<Frostypants> reldruh: right-click > open with
<Frostypants> :)
<reldruh> Frostypants: try rightclicking, go to properties, click the wrench icon next to type
<reldruh> Frostypants: and change the application preference order. I'm not sure it'll work, but I think doing 'open with' is a one time only thing
<Frostypants> aaah
<Frostypants> thank you very much!
<Frostypants> :)
<Frostypants> that did the trick hehe
<reldruh> Frostypants: you're welcome :-)
<reldruh> Frostypants: out of curiosity, do you know if backing up my ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok folder will back up my song ratings and play counts?
<reldruh> I don't want to hose my amarok stats
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  make a new user.. copy that dir over to his home and see...
<Dr_willis> those amarok stats are sooo critical. :)
<reldruh> Dr_willis: do I detect a hint of sarcasm? :-)
<Frostypants> reldruh: I'm honestly not sure.  I don't use amarok very much.
<Dr_willis> be sure to change ownership of the dir after ya copy it to the new users home dir
<Frostypants> sorry :(
<reldruh> I reinstall OS's pretty frequently. I'd like to not start over so often
<reldruh> Frostypants: that's OK
<reldruh> thanks Dr_willis. I'll try it now
<Dr_willis> Its a 'good' idea to backup your .kde dir every so often ..  if you really have lots of imporntant stuff.
<Dr_willis> I keep my /home on its own hard drive.. so when i reinstall. it keeps it safe
<Dr_willis> HOWEVER.. some times different disrtos and even updateed versions of kde/gnome have issues with the older settings from the old /home
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I've got a laptop. I'd love to keep my home directory on my server but that doesn't sound like it's portable at all
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  lots of options.. depends on your exact needs.
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I reinstall OS's rather often. I'd like to have a backup of settings and things (like amarok stats and my fstab), but I don't have a lot of extra hard drive space. Is backing up .kde my best bet?
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  ,kde is just your users kde settings and cache and other kde specific data.  shouldent be more then a few mb id guess.. you may want to backup your whole /home every so often.
<d0uglas> hi.. so i got really drunk last night and apparently i installed kubuntu.. now it's asking for a username/password. Is there some default one because my normal ones are not working and i cannot remember... argh.. ?
<pgdown> reldruh: look into a separate /home partition
<pgdown> so you dont have to lose any setting
<reldruh> pgdown: would that just entail changing fstab?
<reldruh> d0uglas: you can install OS's drunk? I can barely do it sober :-)
<jontec> should modprobe atiixp take forever to execute?
<d0uglas> :) okay but seriously is there a default l/p?
<pgdown> creating the partiton and mounting it on /home...here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<d0uglas> i woke up, looked at the box, it asked to remove the disk etc and gave me a login prompt (gui)
<d0uglas> do i need to reinstall this mutha
<Dr_willis> boot to single user mode, and set the initial users password
<Dr_willis> 'rescue mode' 'restore mode' whatever the *#*@ its called. :)
<Dr_willis> i forget.
<d0uglas> Dr_willis: with the cd? or do i do a "f8" kinda thing a la windows?
<Dr_willis> boot the cd.. look at the menus
<d0uglas> ok
<Dr_willis> or boot the live cd. and mount your / you isntalled to and chroot/ use passwd command..
<Dr_willis> or.... theres a dozen + things ya could do. :)
<d0uglas> okay, i got a boot screen, Start or instlal Kubuntu, Start Kubuntu ins afe graphics mode, etc... do i want hte first or second
<d0uglas> btw i am currently returning to the drunk state
<d0uglas> ... guess i'll go with safe mode
<reldruh> Dr_willis: if I wanted to compile kde from source, would there be a lot of things I'd have to change to get it to work as well as kubuntu?
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  perhaps.. never tried.. :)  never wanted to.
<Dr_willis> compiling KDe from source.. is not a job for the meek.
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I'd like to see what it's like without any changes the kubuntu devs make
<reldruh> vanilla kde, I guess
<d0uglas> Doing a little switacharoo on my momma's xp laptop to kubuntu (i'm a debian guy myself).
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  get a live cd from some other disrto then. and try it.
<Dr_willis> MUCH easier
<reldruh> Dr_willis: what distro comes with vanilla kde?
<d0uglas> ooo bluetooth adapter found nice
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  thers some extra packatges you can install that converts kubuntus kde to a more vanilla one..
<reldruh> such as?
<Dr_willis> all ive noticed kubuntu doing is changing some default themes and profiles and so forth.. The KUBUNTU faq mentions this
<Dr_willis> I think Gentoo has the most Vanilla/standard KDE setup you may want to ask in #kde
<jontec> will someone answer me? should modprobe take forever to execute... my computer seems to be doing nothing
<Dr_willis> I know the latest SUSE 10.2 had a Heavely tweaked KDE (and gnome even) setup.
<Dr_willis> jontec,  shoudlet take much time at all.
<Dr_willis> try 'dmesg' in another shell
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me to install latest dmraid please? I've tried NUMEROUS times and it fails
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I tried Gentoo once before.  That was a difficult experience. Rather traumatic.
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  yep.. i used gentoo for quite some time... and really.. i dident gain much from it
<Dr_willis> but it was the most 'use the defaults' disrto ive seen for KDE and gnome.
<jontec> Dr_wills: question... can I clear it (dmesg)? (and if I use modprobe on the wrong module can I use it again to reverse the effects?)
<Dr_willis> and other window managers
<Dr_willis> modprobing a network card module, or whatever. for a device you wont have.. shouldent affect anyting
<Dr_willis> i belive in most cases the module checks for the hardware.. sees its not there.. then exits/unloads
<Dr_willis> but it may depend on the module.
<jontec> Dr_willis: well it was atiixp... I think it's really important...?
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me to install latest dmraid please? I've tried NUMEROUS times and it fails
<Dr_willis> jontec,  you loaded atiixp when you shouldent of?
<jontec> Dr_willis: yes... I did 'modprobe atiixp' (atiixp is supposed to be installed)
<jontec> Dr_willis: instead of snd-atiixp
<Dr_willis> snd-atiixp is the sound card module for the atiixp 'chipset' I would think you would load them both..
<d0uglas> i'm a debian guy... is there an apt-get equiv with kubunutu
<Dr_willis> atiixp seems to be ide controller card drivers modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/atiixp.ko
<Dr_willis> d0dge,  apt-get equiv ?
<d0uglas> ... or maybe there is apt-get itself?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu uses 'apt-get install whatebver 'and so forth
<d0uglas> lol similar irc nicks
<jontec> Dr_willis: but wasn't it already loaded? and since modprobe automatically detects whether or not it should load/unload the module... didn't it unload it?
<d0uglas> well cool okay then
<Dr_willis> You are making kubuntu  too hard.   :)
<Dr_willis> jontec,  check the lsmod command..
<Dr_willis> jontec,  when in doubt.. ya could reboot. i guess
<jontec> Dr_willis: won't it prevent it from booting? O.O
<jontec> or are they loaded automatically at startup?
<Dr_willis> jontec,  modprobe does NOT make somthing boot autimatically at bootup
<Dr_willis> i just did a modprobe atiixp,
<Dr_willis> the module is loaded.. so its in memory.. nothing is using it.
<Dr_willis> rmmod atiixp
<Dr_willis> removed it
<Dr_willis> lsmod | grep ati  :) shows it there then gone.
<jontec> Dr_willis: ooooh... I was thinking that modprobe did what rmmod does... gotcha
<Dr_willis> IF the hardware is there.. then the system installed/should of seen and loaded the module at boottime
<Dr_willis> if for some reason its not loading the module automaticially at boot when it should.. you can force it to load it.
<Dr_willis> if it was loading a module it SHOULD NOT be loading.. there are ways to make it not do that also.
<Dr_willis> so.... err... what is the Actual problem anyway jontec  ? :)
<Dr_willis> befor i go to sleep  its 1 am here
<jontec> Dr_willis: well about a month (possible plus a half) ago I was following a tutorial and removed the sound card setup installed by ubuntu... the sound and mixer and everything worked, but no sound... I tried all of the different settings... (now I'm thinking I had the wrong driver)
<jontec> Dr_willis: so what I just did was download the drivers, tools, and utils for alsa x.xx.13... and am trying to fix it... I remember having this problem before
<d0uglas> installing kubuntu on my momma's laptop without her consent :)
<jontec> Dr_willis: the problem with the modprobe I mean..
<jontec> Dr_willis: link: http://speeves.unt.edu/newindex/?p=211 (same chipset)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. over my head then im guessing.  Ive not had to mess with the alsa stuff in ages.. gotta love using Creative SB sound cards...
<jontec> Dr_willis: okay... do you know if there's any step that I need to go through before running the modprobe? I just did the ./configure and (sudo, when necessary) make install
<jontec> s
<Dr_willis> shouldent be.  if everything installed/compiled right
<Dr_willis> seems you may need to mess with the volume sliders after the first reboot to get things unmuted
<jontec> hmmm... I don't see why it shouldn't have... oh and laptop is only running at 800MHz throughout the whole modprobe... (I don't think this will be a problem... went to 2GHz during the make and make installs)
<jontec> Dr_willis: okay
<jontec> Dr_willis: I'll try a quick reboot
<Dr_willis> well i gotta go to ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......... land. :)
<jontec> anything to add before I go?
<Dr_willis> night
<Dr_willis> good luck
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> when in doubt.. read/take notes/learn
<jontec> Dr_willis: okay, then... I'll see what I cand, thanks :D
<genii> q
* genii sips a coffee
<christopher> how can I set how many bpp I want my desktop to be at?
<christopher> i want to run doom3 but I need 24 bpp apparently, but i have no idea where to set it
<flaccid> haha bye bye
<smaggard> haha bye bye
<jean-b> hello, i wish to add dictionnaries in other languages in OpenOffice
<jean-b> what should i do?
<smaggard> download the dictionaries in the desired language and install them
<jean-b> do you know where those dics can be downloaded?
<smaggard> hmmm
<smaggard> !openoffice dictionaries
<jean-b> come on ubot
<smaggard> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<manchicken> You could install them through adept.
<jean-b> hi there
<jean-b> do you know how to set a player in amule?
<james> hello all
<pradalover> how can i join efnet
<sparr> is there a proper way to downgrade to an old version of a package in ubuntu?
<firecrotch> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> they are not packages, firecrotch
<firecrotch> Can anyone tell me what the "load average" numbers from the 'top' and 'uptime' commands mean?
<flaccid> man top
<flaccid> man uptime
<firecrotch> flaccid: read those.  Not very helpful really
<flaccid> firecrotch: thats about all you got
<firecrotch> All I'd really like to know is what are reasonable values
<LobsterWing> hey gow do i start a program after i installed it in kubuntu
<notech> iirc the load averages were times of 5, 10 and 15 minutes...but i could be wrong
<sparr> given the choice between downgrading to an old ubuntu package or upgrading to a new debian package, which would you prefer?
<flaccid> its a good question
<flaccid> i still dont know and i been on nix for years
<flaccid> sparr: new
<flaccid> firecrotch: this will explaing - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)#Load_calculation_under_Unix.28-like.29_systems
<firecrotch> flaccid: thanks
<leafw> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<flaccid> np
<leafw> any clues on why xorg runs at 1400x1050, but beryl only up to about 1280x1024 or so ?
<leafw> beryl with xgl that is
<firecrotch> So basically for my server, if it goes above 1.00, there is going to be a slow down caused by the load
<flaccid> firecrotch: i don't know
<flaccid> whatever that wiki page said :)
<firecrotch> I was just relaying it to you... sorta summarizing it :)
<flaccid> technically any load will slow down the system albeit marginally
<flaccid> ok
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<ubuntu> I really need some help... im running Kubuntu 6.06, ive been using it for a while now.. learning as i go, but when i turned it on today i got a busy box message
<ubuntu> can't acess tty; job control turned off
<electuZ> hi all
<ubuntu> im running live from the cd so i can get some help
<ubuntu> anyone got any ideas?
<animimotus> hi
<ubuntu> hi animimotus
<animimotus> by defaut a new user appart to what groups please?
<animimotus> I have prob with /etc/skel
<ubuntu> is there anyone here that can help a noob
<animimotus> ubuntu: could you do a for me please just a test ? sudo adduser test && echo "test appart to :" && groups test && sudo deluser test
<ubuntu> i cant because im running live off the cd, im in some serious trouble with mine right now
<animimotus> ubuntu: sure, what's you question?
<ubuntu> when i try to boot, i get a busybox error...  can't acess tty; job control turned off
<ubuntu> ive never seen busy box before this
<ubuntu> always happens after it says, mounting root file system
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<animimotus> ubuntu: I can't help, no idea :\
<ubuntu> its all good.. thanks though
<ubuntu> this seems to be a fairly unknown error
<brunojoselebeau> salut
<dwidmann> ubuntu, that error could be murder to track down. This is one of those times where I'd recommend a reinstall rather than trying to fix the problem (and there aren't many occasions where I would)
<jerry_liu> hello
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble installing it
<LobsterWing> how do you open a backup file?
<ForgeAus> grrr why does frostwire not pick up my java?
<ForgeAus> I have blackdown AND sun java
<ForgeAus> (sun is 1.5 blackdown seems to be 1.4
* LobsterWing is away: Gone away for now.
<ForgeAus> frostwire complains it finds 1.4 but doesn't even seem to look for 1.5
<ForgeAus> can I fix it somehow?
<heinkel_111> Good morning :-)
<monsterb> ForgeAus you need to create a symbolic linik to java 1.5
<ForgeAus> I tried that
<ForgeAus> where?
<ForgeAus> I put one in usr/java (to jre of sunjava)
<heinkel_111> this is radically cool, I managed to set up so that I can access my (home) kubuntu server from my windows laptop and run applications in K windows :D
<ForgeAus> or should it have been the main dir of sunjava? I don't know
<monsterb> ForgeAus does frostwire have a plugin dir
<ForgeAus> possibly
<ForgeAus> but I can't even run frostwire
<ForgeAus> I'm not even sure if its installed
<ForgeAus> (I do have an icon to it tho)
<heinkel_111> the only thing I am missing is my desktop components...how can i start the Kmenu, the panel etc from a ssh with X-fowarding
<heinkel_111> ?
<monsterb> type frostwire at command line
<ForgeAus> thats when it complains it needs sun java
<ForgeAus> 1.5+
<ForgeAus> (it only finds blackdown 1.4)
<ForgeAus> in the konsole
<ForgeAus> if I run it from the K-menu it does absolutely nothing
<ForgeAus> maybe my sym link is pointing to/from the wrong place?
<ForgeAus> whats it meant to be? I was just guessing when I did it
<monsterb> ForgeAus it should point to /usr/local/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure I got that.. brb checking
<ForgeAus> nope I don't
<ForgeAus> according to adept I got sun-java-bin and jre installed...
<ForgeAus> wait plugin? um damn can't go back and see if thats there
<ForgeAus> but if it is wouldn't it be in firefox or mozilla?
<ForgeAus> sun java installed into /usr/lib/jvm mostly
<Nooby> Hey guys..
<Nooby> anyone knows how to install Flash Player ??
<ForgeAus> why does it say LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/squeak/3.7-7/npsqueak.so [/usr/lib/squeak/3.7-7/npsqueak.so: undefined symbol: XtStrings] ?
<ForgeAus> squeak isn't java!
<ForgeAus> is it?
<Nooby> ??
<monsterb> ForgeAus not sure
<Nooby> Experts.. help me out here.
<nobias> nooby - install firefox
<nobias> and it should automatically install flash plugins
<nobias> when you enter a site with flash
<Nooby> it doesnt :(
<ForgeAus> adept also has flash plugin depending on what repositories are installed
<Nooby> let me try again.
<ForgeAus> erm pointing to more than installed
<monsterb> Nooby did you download flash 9?
<Nooby> let me try the automatic installation
<ForgeAus> nope doesn't seem like I have the plugin :(
<monsterb> Nooby auto does not work
<Nooby> monster so what should I do ?
<ForgeAus> GRRRR I installed java from sun but the browser says I dont have it! thats wierd...
<nobias> general question : why does a clean install of kubuntu use almost 60%+ of my RAM whereas a clean install of ubuntu uses only 10%~
<ForgeAus> its there but nothing picks it up
<monsterb> Nooby download flash9 in tgz - http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
* LobsterWing-Away is back.
<monsterb> Nooby extract tgz and run installer
<Nooby> monsterb, let me try.
<nobias>  is KDE supposed to be very processor ram heavy vs gnome?
<joey_> Any body know how to install theme
<joey_> ?
<joey_> Any body
<joey_> How to install KDE theme
<monsterb> Nooby after extracting you can drop libflashplayer.so in your firefox plugin directory instead of installing.
<Linux_Galore> nobias: slighlty less than gnome
<joey_> well i'am new to KDE
<Linux_Galore> joey_: easy, if its a theme tarball you just install it via kcontrol
<Nooby> ok monsterb, thanks let me try
<joey_> whats kcontrol?
<Nooby> for some reason I am not able to download.. can anyone send me here :/
<joey_> lol
<Linux_Galore> joey_: press ctrl alt F2  then type kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> oops  alt F2  sorry
<joey_> then
<joey_> thx!
<nobias> shot in the dark here, has anyone installed k/ubuntu on a sony S460 laptop?
<Linux_Galore> joey_: look under look and feel
<joey_> yeah
<monsterb> Nooby on Adobe site - right click on tgz - save as
<Nooby> its weird, really slow speed on download.. 2 kbps :(
<Linux_Galore> joey_: if you get a theme of window theme or icon theme from kde-look.org  they often have a install link to tell you what to do
<joey_> what version?
<joey_> yeah
<Linux_Galore> s/of/or/
<Linux_Galore> !flash
<joey_> KDE 3.0
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joey_> -  KDE 3.1
<joey_> -  KDE 3.2 - 3.5
<joey_> -  KDE 4.0
<joey_> -  GTK 1.x
<joey_> -  Theme-Manager
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<joey_> ??
<joey_> what
<ForgeAus> can I get firefox to autoinstall sun java plugin?
<joey_> KDE 3.0
<joey_> -  KDE 3.1
<joey_> -  KDE 3.2 - 3.5
<joey_> -  KDE 4.0
<joey_> -  GTK 1.x
<joey_> -  Theme-Manager
<joey_> What NOW!
<Linux_Galore> joey_: stop spamming you will get banned
<joey_> is it 3.2?
<joey_> yeah
<monsterb> !flash9 | Nooby
<ubotu> Nooby: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ForgeAus> or do I have to do it with a tarball?
<joey_> is it KDE 3.1
<Linux_Galore> joey_: ??
<Nooby> ubotu, what are backports & !flash :S ??
<joey_> I'am at KDE look
<joey_> but I don't know what to download
<joey_> Please help
<Linux_Galore> joey_:  learn patience
<monsterb> joey_ most likely you have kde 3.55
<joey_> thx
<monsterb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Linux_Galore> joey_: any kde 3.X style will work
<joey_> ok
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed it!
<Linux_Galore> joey_: in actual fact a theme is made of four components  the 1, style  2. icons set 3. Windows decorations 4. colour , you can mix and match them
<joey_> yep
<joey_> I know just like int ubuntu
<ForgeAus> I switched the link directory to the one above it
<Linux_Galore> joey_: I usually install the parts, that way I can manage each one
<joey_> :)
<joey_> thx
<Linux_Galore> joey_: if you look in "Look and Feel" in kcontrol there is a section for each one of those things
<joey_> yep
<joey_> I think I like clasic
<monsterb> ForgeAus cool
<Linux_Galore> joey_: I prefere serenity  -> http://users.tpg.com.au/abdserv6/serenity1.png
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to check ext3
<joey_> ok
<stamen> partitions
<stamen> fschk ?
<Linux_Galore> stamen: for what ??
<stamen> for errors
<stamen> lets say
<Linux_Galore> stamen:  fsck.ext3
<joey_> aw do i install color skin
<stamen> ok
<Linux_Galore> joey_: you shouldnt really have to ubuntu comes with heaps already
<joey_> got it
<joey_> hehehe
<Linux_Galore> joey_: what i do is select one thats very close then just adjust it
<joey_> kk
<Linux_Galore> joey_: there is also a few themes on the kubuntu repo, look in adept
<joey_> ok
<joey_> but i dont have kubuntu repo
<joey_> just ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> joey_: thing they are called   kde-style-<theme-name>
<Linux_Galore> joey_: same thing
<joey_> i'll try it
<kaatil> hi all, i have question, how to upgrade to edgy from apt-get?
<Linux_Galore> think*
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: dont
<kaatil> oh?
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: if you asking that question dont do it
<kaatil> ah ok :3
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: trust me Ive been working with Linux for over 8 years and it took me 9 days to get it all working after an update
<kaatil> i see
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: save yourself allot of time and backup /home  and do a fresh install
<monsterb> Linux_Galore, kaatil, i had the same problem with edgy this time.
<kaatil> ah ok, i will keep that in mind, thanks.
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: there are a few methods to do the update
<kaatil> ah
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: just beware things have a habbit of breaking
* kaatil nods
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: some people get lucky and it work
<Linux_Galore> s
<Linux_Galore> I have yet to get a single update that works
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me adding deb-source for feisty (Im using edgy but need to get newer dmraid)
<kaatil> heck.. i remember back in the day when something break i has to reinstall... one time when i has this computer name goes blank... my ubuntu wont work anymore even i cant use administor thing. heh
<kaatil> one thing i have to be careful for, not to put computer name blank.
<kaatil> oops i mean by hostname/domain name.. whatever it is
<YumeNoEien> Hi everyone
<kaatil> hi Yume
<YumeNoEien> Whats up :)
<kaatil> nada
<YumeNoEien> cool =3
<kaatil> nothing much, just being curious about edgy of kubuntu.
<YumeNoEien> your not a user yet?
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: always try kdesu update-manager -c
<Linux_Galore> kaatil: need the edgy cd though
<YumeNoEien> im new to edgy myself :p
<kaatil> ooooooh
<kaatil> i see
<kaatil> i think about burn cd for edgy
<kaatil> athough not now.
<YumeNoEien> linux_Galore: if i set an alias in the CLI, is it removed after i reboot? and if so, how do i get it to stay?
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: yep
<kaatil> well you can bother to setup a startup script to add all aliases automatically. :p
<kaatil> i guess. :)
<YumeNoEien> kaatil: how do i do that?
<kaatil> have you heard of bash script?
<YumeNoEien> ive read it here and there but im not quite sure what it is
<Nooby> guys where can I download the codecs?
<Nooby> for mp3 and divx.
<kaatil> ah
<Nooby> Kaatil, kidhar kay ho ??
<kaatil> eh?
<YumeNoEien> hes calling you a ho
<YumeNoEien> !!
<Nooby> lol
<heinkel_111> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<YumeNoEien> xD
<kaatil> well i am a man, how can you call me that 'ho?' :)
<heinkel_111> ^^ kaatil
<kaatil> i thougth that word is for woman. :3
<Nooby> kaatil where u from, kaatils an urdu word meaning murderer.
<kaatil> ah yeah... kaatil heh
<heinkel_111> !restricted formats >kaatil
<kaatil> indian thing yeah
<YumeNoEien> lol, as if ho wasnt bad enough
<kaatil> i know
<kaatil> someone told me about it, Nooby
<stamen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: just add them to the ~/.bashrc  file
<kaatil> i just thought of 'kaatil' but i didnt know that it actually mean murderer in different language. :)
<YumeNoEien> kaatil: how do i set up a startup script to add my aliasses automatically?
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: just add them to the ~/.bashrc  file
<YumeNoEien> cool thank Linux_
* YumeNoEien gives Linux_Galore a cookie
<kaatil> :3
<kaatil> well.. linux_galore saves my neck.
<kaatil> athough i dont know how to add it to startup.. atleast i know now. :p
* kaatil write down on the note about it
<YumeNoEien> the .bashrc in root right?
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: no  ~/  means /home/user_name
<DettoAltrimenti> I am trying to connect to a wireless router on kubuntu, but it requires a username and password: where do I put the username and password? also, the connection should be PPPoE I think, if that's important
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: every user has his own  .bashrc  file in their home directory
<kaatil> yeah go to console and type '~' you will see that it point to your home
<kaatil> yeah
<YumeNoEien> Linux_Galore: oh okay thanks ^^
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: never edit the system settings when you can do it in the users settings, it has a habbit of biting you in the ass
<YumeNoEien> Linux_Galore: lol, il keep that in mind :)
<YumeNoEien> btw i found the file in the CLI but not in GUI, even though its there
<YumeNoEien> how do i edit it?
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: also copy the .bashrc  file before you edit it, in fact also  copy your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file   too in case you stuff up your desktop settings and cant get back
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: kdesu kate
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: sorry just kate
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: any editor will do
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: its just a text file
<YumeNoEien> k, il cope the firectory and then try editing the .bash
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: just copy the file  .bashrc  ie type   cp  .bashrc  bashrc-bak
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien: alt F2,  then  cp   ~/.bashrc  bashrc-bak ,   should do it
<YumeNoEien> LinuxGalore i cant see he textfilre, the CLI says its in the home dir, but if im in Konquerer i cant see it
<Linux_Galore> YumeNoEien:  aah click on View  then show hidden files
<Linux_Galore> in konqueror
* YumeNoEien hits himself on the forehead
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I folowed the how to for setting XGL server
<stamen> but it is not loaded
<stamen> how to load it
<stamen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stamen> http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez -> I made this
<nuxil> hi all
<Linux_Galore> stamen: I would help you but I know its unstable and breaks allot so i wont
<stamen> but the script which is written musn't be thre
<Linux_Galore> stamen: you will be beack in 2 days asking how to turn it of
<stamen> aaa, ok
<stamen> so not to do XGL
* dwidmann decides to take a look
<Linux_Galore> stamen: no its still experimental
<stamen> aa, ok when its final I will install it
<Linux_Galore> stamen: not everything works and it can make you machine crash like clockwork
<stamen> :)
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I won't install it
<stamen> 10x
<YumeNoEien> done
<Linux_Galore> stamen: if you want to play with xgl go get a live cd thats does it ie knoppix, trust me 15 minutes and you will be yawning
<nuxil> i have a questuion,, my isp's dns is down.. well i cant browse sites with hostname only with ip.. but my question is realy.. howcome i can ping hostname?  like i can ping vg.no to get the ip,, then i open my browser to connect with that ip..
<KorN[CM] > nuxil use a different dns
<KorN[CM] > http://www.opendns.com/
<KorN[CM] > for example
<KorN[CM] > nuxil
<KorN[CM] > ^^
<nuxil> lol
<nuxil> ok
<KorN[CM] > ah u need the ip :P
<KorN[CM] > lol
<nuxil> just need to ping the site first :P
<KorN[CM] > 208.67.219.39
<KorN[CM] > there ya go
<KorN[CM] > http://208.67.219.39
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: 4.4.4.2   instant dns
<nuxil> alright.. let me look into that..
<nuxil> thanks guys
<nuxil> but you didnt answer my question :P
<nuxil>  howcome i can ping hostname?
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: never set both the dns addresses as the isp's  use a publuc one and your isp's
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: cached address
<nuxil> ic
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: try something you havent visited recently
<nuxil> so let me try with that 4.4.4.2
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: you can also use opendns    208.67.222.222   or 208.67.220.220
<Linux_Galore> thats what i usually use, the isp's dns sux
<nuxil> Linux_Galore, so does mine
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: pretty normal, they usually have some semi retired machine running a dns server
<nuxil> hey.. that dns worked strait away :)
<nuxil> thank you
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: what one
<nuxil>  208.67.222.222
<Linux_Galore> aaah yeah, opendsn,  they also filter crap too
<Linux_Galore> opendns*
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: http://www.opendns.com/
<nuxil> yea,, KorN[CM]   posted it before your 4.4.4.2
<nuxil> which didnt work..
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: I find the isps also dont cache the old domains well when people forget to register them and that fall of the registry,  opendns keep the old domains for a while
<nuxil> thats good..  i'll start to use opendns from now on ;D
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: down side is when our domain didnt get re registered we didnt know for a week  lol
<Linux_Galore> nuxil: our IT contractor fsked up and forgot to get us to pay the once every 3 year fee
<nuxil> hehe..
<Linux_Galore> people rang us up and said, I cant connect to your home page" the help people being bright sparks just typed in the url for our home page and bingo there is was
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Linux_Galore> I was on holiday and I had to ring work to tell them the domain had fallen of the internet and to talk to the IT guy
<nuxil> well.. im considering changing my isp.. cos this is the 2nd time this year this has happend.. i lost track how many times it happend last year,,
<nuxil> but luckley you came to my rescue :P
<ForgeAus> bbl
<YmueNoEien> argh
<YumeNoEien> better
<YumeNoEien> okay so ive learned cd ls mv rm and alias. Does anyone know any commands i might want to learn next?
<YumeNoEien> :o 327 ppl afk? lol
<YumeNoEien> ^^
<eaf> hello
<eaf> what is the last kubuntu version ??
<dwidmann> Ubuntu = Edgy, KDE = 3.5.6
<dwidmann> YumeOnGoogle: cut, sed, vim, cp, grep, less/more, cat, head, tail....
<dwidmann> YumeOnGoogle: Oh, and don't forget about man, good command
<eaf> the kubuntu only cd or can i find dvd ??
<eaf> with a lot of software
<YumeOnGoogle> dwidmann: thanks
<YumeOnGoogle> dwidmann: ill man those commands right now
<dwidmann> eaf: dvd is available
<YumeOnMan> dwidmann: i dont understand what the cut command is for, is it do display content of text files?
<dwidmann> YumeOnMan: cut is for taking apart input that was sent to the command, and displaying only a portion of it (or sending that portion as the input into another command, via a | (pipe)
<dwidmann> example: (one sec)
<YumeOnMan> k
<Ace2016> Hi all
<YumeNoEien> hi Ace
<YumeNoEien> bye Ace
<dwidmann> An elaborate example:
<dwidmann> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | head -1 | cut -d : -f 2 | cut -d ' ' -f 2 | cut -d '.' -f 1
<dwidmann> or better yet, even more elaborate:
<dwidmann> echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | head -1 | cut -d : -f 2 | cut -d ' ' -f 2 | cut -d '.' -f 1`MHz
<YumeNoEien> o.O
<YumeNoEien> i think i should have told you
<zyth> hehe
<YumeNoEien> i started learning working with the CLI since the day before yesterday
<dwidmann> No better way to learn then to try to dive off the deep end :O
<YumeNoEien> that looks VERY intimidating to a beginner like me :)
<YumeNoEien> haha true true
<zyth> man's favourite term - #!/bin/sh ;)
<dwidmann> echo = print text on the screen
<zyth> cat = list file contents
<dwidmann> the | is used to send input from one command into another
<dwidmann> grep = search for text in a file
<zyth> to a dvice... default is display
<YumeNoEien> Ah now it makes sense!
<YumeNoEien> wait im gonna copy paste this into a .txt
<zyth> you can also grep a file for terms and send it to a file via >
<dwidmann> the head command (or tail command) lets you pick how many lines from the start(or the end) of a file you want to display, so head -1 = show the first line
<zyth> grep foo foo.bar > foo.txt
<dwidmann> the cut command lets you cut a line (or lines) of text at a certain space, seperating it into fields, so lets say you seperate at a colon, you'd have a field to the left of the colon, and a field to the right
<dwidmann> And if it helps any, I taught myself how to do this spontaneously when I wanted to edit something that was in what might as well have been greek.
<dwidmann> Coming up with that single golden line for that applet took me hours, and it only takes me about 30 seconds to a minute now :)
<YumeNoEien> lol
<YumeNoEien> okay im gonna try and use that command right now
<YumeNoEien> wait, you guys keep mentioning a 'file', what is this file?
<dwidmann> Well, file is a really generic term. EVERYTHING in *NIX is a file.
<Ace2016> Hi YumeNoEien
<YumeNoEien> hi Ace
<harmental> hi everybody....i keep getting this recurrent problem with edgy....
<dwidmann> In the case of the commands mentioned above, they also take straight text YumeNoEien
<harmental> my swap disapears at every startup...
<harmental> q
<Ace2016> what do you mean disapears?
<dwidmann> harmental: try using "sudo swapon <device>" and see what it says.
<Ace2016> not mounted?
<harmental> Ace2016: yeap...
<harmental> dwidmann:
<harmental> sudo swapon /dev/hda6 for instance?
<dwidmann> Sure
<harmental> dwidmann: swapon: /dev/hda6: Invalid argument
<dwidmann> Hmm,
<dwidmann> forgot about that
<dwidmann> try sudo swapon -a
<dwidmann> or better yet, -av (mount all swaps, be verbose)
<harmental> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2ca3f789-4f39-42ba-b776-d498b790b6d5: Invalid argument
<harmental> (for the first...)
<harmental> swapon on /dev/disk/by-uuid/2ca3f789-4f39-42ba-b776-d498b790b6d5
<harmental> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2ca3f789-4f39-42ba-b776-d498b790b6d5: Invalid argument
<harmental> for the second
<harmental> (sorry for the flooding)
* YumeNoEien dies for harmental's sin of flooding
<YumeNoEien> its okay now
<YumeNoEien> :)
<dwidmann> harmental, hmmm, that's odd/interesting, swapon -a said that?
<harmental> dwidmann: yeap...invalid argument...
<dwidmann> you only did "sudo swapon -av", not "sudo swapon -av /dev/hda6" right? (sorry if I wasn't clear)
<harmental> dwidmann: yeap....sudo swapon -av
<DettoAltrimenti> how can you connect to a wireless connection that requires a username and password?
<dwidmann> harmental, I have an idea, though it might sound a bit extreme, should work though
<YumeNoEien> DettoAltrimenti: im not knowledgeable about this but
<YumeNoEien> shouldnt the login and pass be set in the settings of the modem
* dwidmann prefers his wired, 1gbs network :)
<YumeNoEien> not sure though
<harmental> dwidmann: im all ears...
<DettoAltrimenti> well, my problem is the wireless utility connects to the router, doesn't prompt me for a username and password, and doesn't work
<tom_> hi everyone
<tom_> what's the package that has pam_syslog in kubuntu?
<zyth> DettoAltrimenti: without setting up wpa_supplicant, I do believe only WEP is supported out of box
<dwidmann> harmental, well, here's the procedure, in general. Boot with a live cd, delete the swap partition, recreate it. , edit your fstab to suit. See if it will work for you
<DettoAltrimenti> in windows, I had to create a new broadband connection, and every time I restart my computer I have to 'log on' to this connection after I'm connected to the wireless connection
<harmental> dwidmann: ok...i dont have a live CD....i should get one.......
<zyth> mmm.new wine 0.9.30 deb
<dwidmann> harmental, I would recommend it. Something like "SystemRescueDisk" or DSL would work if you have a lesser internet connection (Like me ...)
<dwidmann> else, Knoppix or even Kubuntu makes for a good live cd.
<dwidmann> Thinking of LIve CDs for rescue purposes & maximum functionality, Knoppix > Kubuntu
<harmental> ok...in the meantime...how can i get the uuid of some drive?
<zyth> whoa nwn segaults
<zyth> haha
<dwidmann> zyth, neverwinter nights ... I never did get around to it
<dwidmann> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<harmental> dwidmann: i think i understood what my problem is...The uuid ofr my swap partition changes at every startup.....
<zyth> its segfaulting
<zyth> I may not have SDL installed.. hmm
<dwidmann> harmental: hmm, that's not good, set it such that it doesn't use uuid in fstab and see what happens.
<dwidmann> libsdl1.2debian-all
<dwidmann> I think
<zyth> I hate adept.
<zyth> sigh
<zyth> its like utter crap compared to synaptic
<YumeNoEien> use apt-get instead then :p
<dwidmann> or aptitude
<dwidmann> I recently swtiched to aptitude, mixed feelings on the matter.
<pradalover> can anyone tell me how I am find an IRC user
<dwidmann> pradalover, look at the list on the right?
<dwidmann> whoa, 6:14am already :O
<dwidmann> 26 hours so far, lets see how long I can keep this going :D
<pradalover> #OperHelp
<nagyv> how can I subscribe the wiki pages on the ubuntu wiki? ~~~~ doesn't work
<JOSF> Any ideas how to load an image via DCOP into Krita ?
<YumeNoEien> bye everyone
<matt0507> kaffiene is giving me this error and cant play back my dvd, anyone know how to get it fixed?
<matt0507> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://0.0] 
<matt0507> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd://0.0] 
<nuxil> alright... i got a small problem.. im about to download edgy.. i just put my new mobo and graf card together,, installed winblows first i have.. however,, when i try to download the dvd iso. it stops after 2.2 MB. any ideas?
<nuxil> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/
<nuxil> is the site im trying to dl from
<andreasw> maybe try another mirror
<nuxil> i tryed this one too.. http://nginyang.uvt.nl/kubuntu/edgy/ same thing happend here.. 2.2 MB is only downloaded
<andreasw> with which program do you download the iso
<nuxil> firefox
<andreasw> just tested it and I can download more that 2.2mb
<nuxil> firefox 2
<dwidmann> matt0507, I was just talking about that yesterday, and I know of a thread where a person solved that very problem :)
<andreasw> nuxil: hmm already tried it with another webbrowser?
<andreasw> nuxil: or a download manager
<nuxil> i got no other browsers
<andreasw> you are downloading from windows or linux?
<nuxil> this is the beast eddition of windows xp.. firefox 1.5 is the only browser in it,, i upgraded it to 2 tho
<nuxil> winblows
<andreasw> IE is also included in every windows
<sf_> what is the command to restart kde? i can't remember its something like sudo /etc/initd?/5 start
<nuxil> andreasw, NOT in this one :D
<andreasw> sf_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<andreasw> nuxil: maybe you have that problem with every download
<nuxil> andreasw, no i dont.
<nuxil> andreasw, i just dl the newest nvidia drivers and its way bigger than 2,2 MB
<johnn> the windows firewall blocks the download of linux iso images *scnr*
<andreasw> johnn: rofl
<nuxil> lol
<andreasw> nuxil: Well I have no idea whats wrong than You download the i386 image or the 64bit one?
<johnn> nuxil there is wget for windows maybe you try it with that..
<nuxil> andreasw, 64 bit version
<andreasw> ok I only tested the 32 bit ^^
<nuxil> johnn, oh,, nice,., i'll try that
<matt0507> dwidmann:  woudl you please tell me where to find your mentioned thread?
<dwidmann> nuxil: 32 bit drivers won't work with the 64-bit kernel. Period.
<dwidmann> matt0507, I'm digging it up
<andreasw> dwidmann: at least for nvidia there are 64bit drivers
<nuxil> dwidmann, hu? what are you talking about.
<johnn> nuxil http://www.christopherlewis.com/WGet/WGetFiles.htm this is kind of official site for windows builds
<nuxil> dwidmann im not talking about drivers..
<andreasw> hehe
<sf_> i'm runing edgy can i get the new kde 3.5.6?
<dwidmann> sounds like the nvidia drivers were mentioned, so I felt inclined to say something, or somethingl.
<nuxil> heh ok..
<dwidmann> Don't look at me, I haven't slept in 27 hours, and I don't plan to anytime soon.
<johnn> sf_ yes http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<sf_> dwidmann: lol ^_^
<dwidmann> matt0507: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234007&highlight=libdvdcss2
<matt0507> dwidmann: ty, i'll check it out :)
<dwidmann> be warned, the upgrade path to kde-3.5.6 isn't exactly what I would call smooth.
<andreasw> whats so wrong with 3.5.5 so everybody wants to upgrade to 3.5.6?
<matt0507> i believe there are always bug fixes, security etc.. and stuff with new versions,
<dwidmann> andreasw: kde3.5.6 = LOTS of bugfixes
<andreasw> dwidmann: and new bugs ^^
<sf_> andreasw: i just want the latest ..
<andreasw> sf_: versionitis
<dwidmann> andreasw: lets hope there aren't too many of those. Wishful thinking never hurt anybody (much)
<andreasw> dwidmann: kubuntu has more bugs in kde as debian so I think it's not the fault of 3.5.5
<andreasw> dwidmann: for example the annoying kwallet bug...
<nuxil> YAY.. wget dosnt stop :) thanks johnn
<sf_> andreasw: that bug is funny HEHE
<sf_> andreasw: it makes me not switch of my pc
<andreasw> hehe
<weedar> Is there a program that will show which video and audio codec a video file uses?
<dwidmann> weedar: file <filename>
<weedar> excellent dwidmann, thanks =)
<dwidmann> weedar: no problem
<sf_> andreasw: anyways cya i need to restart to put a cdrom-rw to write egdy for my bro because when he installed windows it broke his kubuntu for like the 10th time
<andreasw> sf_: cya
<sf_> .... it always says can't acess tty and starts to run in some type of ramdisk
<extern> how can I see my CPU usage?
<toxidas> hi,
<toxidas> i need some supprt
<toxidas> i have edgyeft andi've upgrade to kde3.5.6
<dwidmann> extern: kmenu->system->ksysguard
<dwidmann> toxidas: yes?
<toxidas> and i've messed up ith libfontconfig1
<toxidas> and almost all my packages are brokn now
<dwidmann> perhaps a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libfontconfig1" is in order?
<toxidas> running now 1 sec pls
<toxidas> it runned and returne bac to console didn't say anything
<toxidas> is it supposed to be ok now?
<dwidmann> Hmm, see if everything is broken now?
<toxidas> looking now...
<dwidmann> That reconfigured the libfontconfig1 package ...
<toxidas> synaptic says i have 150 broken packages
<toxidas> :((
<dwidmann> hmm, what would "sudo apt-get -f install" do?
<toxidas> 1 sec..
<toxidas> Unable to correct dependencies
<toxidas> it says
<dwidmann> does it say which ones?
<dwidmann> also try to use "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", several times, over and over again until it decides it can't do anything more (more or less how I went about (most of) my upgrade, which didn't exactly go over too smooth.
<toxidas> can i send you an output if i can how? there's so many
<dwidmann> Sure
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<toxidas> i'm getting the pastebin
<toxidas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3183/plain/
<toxidas> here's the output
<dwidmann> hmm
<toxidas> any chance to recover?
<dwidmann> It says you have an old version of libfontconfig1
<dwidmann> You need libfontconfig1 2.3+ from Edgy main.
<toxidas> i've downloaded one but didn't install
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble with it ):
<dwidmann> toxidas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+package/libfontconfig1
<zyth> omg I am dumb
<dwidmann> KorN[CM] : I've fiddled with it before, what of it?
<zyth> I spend an hour trying to figure out why nwn won't run
<dwidmann> zyth, nice of you to be honest
<KorN[CM] > dwidmann
<zyth> and then I find out I applied the wrong patch
<dwidmann> (just kidding)
<zyth> I wanna go kick myself
<KorN[CM] > it only shows up 1 device in /dev/mapper
<KorN[CM] > not two
<zyth> dwidmann: hehe, I feel that way right now
<dwidmann> zyth: ouch
<dwidmann> KorN[CM] : why would you expect there to be two: have you partitioned it yet?
<toxidas> so i'll just dowoadand install the pkg ok?
<KorN[CM] > and I get this error with fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<KorN[CM] > schilds@FS:/$ sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<KorN[CM] > Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table
<KorN[CM] > um because it's from a non-linux system (NTFS)
<KorN[CM] > its got 600gb of data there
<KorN[CM] > I cannot afford to lose
<dwidmann> you need to be checking /dev/mapper/*** 's partition table KorN[CM] 
<KorN[CM] > k
<SlimG> Why won't KTorrent show other seeders on the peer list while seeding a torrent?
<zyth> hm
<d0dge> SlimG: use azerus
<d0dge> SlimG: Azureus*
<zyth> anyone know why programs I install with wine in kubuntu end up in the lost+found folder in my K menu, whilst in ubuntu they'd end up in a Wine menu in my Gnome menu?
<toxidas> and by the way is i ok if i clean aptcache afer download and install?
<SlimG> d0dge: Azureus got the best features, but it lacks the simplicity, and it's also a bit heavy on the system
<SlimG> but then again, I'm starting to get tired of KTorrent beeing so slow at adopting features
<toxidas> great thaks dwidmann:)) it just solved the problem
<Tessa> does someone know the channel name of the german kubuntuchannel?
<johnn> SlimG: install webui for azureus and start it with --ui=console in a screen.. so you don't have to use the bloated swt gui stuff
<SlimG> johnn: thanx!
<warblade68> weeeeeeeeeee
<distro-tester> morning
<distro-tester> where can i donwload the stable version of kubuntu 6.10?
<warblade68> its dapper
<Jucato> Kubuntu 6.10 is stable. it's just not LTS
<distro-tester> hey jucato hi
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org will be the place to look for downloads
<distro-tester> well for some reson i got the 32 bit but k3b won't burn it iso
<distro-tester> got the alternate 32 cd iso from site
<Jucato> did you check the md5sum?
<distro-tester> it does it auto
<distro-tester> btw not it the match
<Jucato> yes, but did you check it against the md5sum from kubuntu.org
<distro-tester> o no how i do that?
<Jucato> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<distro-tester> i got a original city of kubuntu 32 6.10 got it whit the best linux zine here in italy but says instable is that ok jucato?
<distro-tester> it's december january realise
<distro-tester> wait i show u the zine maby will help
<Jucato> distro-tester: it's ok. Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) was released October 2006
<distro-tester> ok then im solved back to it i got fedora 6 32 but will not work on log in whit my nvidia 7900GS screen goes black
<distro-tester> http://www.oltrelinux.com/ this is the zine if u want to see jucato
<Jucato> um... ok....
<dwidmann> toxidas: good to hear it
<distro-tester> what does instable mean i mean what they mean whit that on the live cd?
<Jucato> I don't know what "instable" means... or why they would put that on the Live CD... sorry, I only read English
<distro-tester> im asking for any distro btw does it mean it's a no good version?
<Jucato> it depends on the distro
<ubuntu__> hallo
<Jucato> Kubuntu doesn't have an unstable (instable?) release.
<distro-tester> hi
<kraut> moin
<ubuntu__> ey
<distro-tester> i don't know im asking u
<blekos> is there a simple firewall than guarddog?
<ubuntu__> kann mir einer mal qry helfen ?
<distro-tester> but since the site has same december versions this will be fine i think u right
<ubuntu__> der sich mit wine auskennt
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<distro-tester> im kubuntu 64 now jucato but they told me here yesterday night to go back 32 couse many programs like flash 9 don't support 64 and im to limitated like this
<Jucato> distro-tester: yes, that's true, from what I know
<dwidmann> blekos: guarddog is just a frontend to simplify configuring the linux firewall, iptables. there's another one that seems to be popular called firestarter, you can try it if you want.
<distro-tester> sadely 64 bit still has hard times whit programs
<flo> can ayone help me?if i have my webcam pluged in when i bootup tvtime wont see my tvcard anymore , how can i solve that?
<dwidmann> distro-tester: they spread fud
<distro-tester> firestarter is the best one use that
<distro-tester> sorry im not english whas those fud mean?
<distro-tester> what does *
<Jucato> Fear Uncertainty and Doubt
<blekos> i had tried it, think guarddog to be better
<distro-tester> well we tryied to install flash 9 yesterday here and said dosen't support 64 bit
<distro-tester> so seems true
<dwidmann> Here, I'll hook you up with a little script of mine :)
<blekos> just did want want to bother of configuring  http access, ft
<dwidmann> http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/
<distro-tester> ok use what u think is best for u blekos
<blekos> thnx
<Jucato> distro-tester: it is Flash that doesn't support 64-bit, though, so it's not really Kubuntu's fault
<Jucato> !flash64 | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jucato> dwidmann: although, w32codecs are another matter...
<dwidmann> Jucato: indeed, at least wmv is permanently out of the way though
<distro-tester> yes i know so the best is to got back to 32 as they said i won't loose much just 1% speed that's still supersonic fast vs xp
<dwidmann> Hah, depends what you do.
<dwidmann> I do a LOT of encoding ...
<dwidmann> >20% increase in speed ...
<distro-tester> surf download web and play america's army
<blekos> i had ubuntu install and then i apt-installed kubuntu
<distro-tester> that's whay i nead pc for now
<blekos> is there any way to remove ubuntu [or should i say gnome]  comps
<blekos> ?
<distro-tester> maby who said i could use vic 20 was right for the nead of pc i have now
<distro-tester> eheh
<distro-tester> blekos guarddog will give u many port problems firestarter is the moast simple gui firewall ever and more secure i advise u it
<distro-tester> it's n 1
<distro-tester> and u can see what ever happens to your pc
<distro-tester> we have the luck to have the best front end firewall on linux firestarter why look for strange unsecure solutions
<blekos> i'll do show then thnx
<distro-tester> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<distro-tester> welcome
<dwidmann> distro-tester: I kind of like guarddog :\
<blekos> i just thought tha guarddog is most "kde" oriented than "firestarter"
<distro-tester> i know but for me firestater is the best till now
<blekos> although both run smoothly :)
<distro-tester> guardog is a good fw just has port problems
<distro-tester> sometimes
<dwidmann> distro-tester: Oh, and I hear nspluginwrapper has picked up support for konqueror now :D
<distro-tester> btw firestarter is on the top charts for his security and simpleness to use
<distro-tester> that's good so means we can use java and flash support there to?
<dwidmann> distro-tester: well, it's still in beta, but that's the general idea, 32-bit plugins in a 64-bit browser.
<dwidmann> I need to test this.
<distro-tester> btw for now the best solution is to go back 32
<distro-tester> u tell me to we don't loose much right?
<distro-tester> im amd 3000
<hnsn> hello friends!!!!
<distro-tester> hi
<hnsn> my first kubuntu installation!! =D=D=D
<distro-tester> welcome
<hnsn> tnx
<hnsn> me like
<distro-tester> did u dubble partion or just run linux now?
<hnsn> i disconnected my xp harddrive ^^
<distro-tester> u will have fun here im new to linux to
<distro-tester> but just use it now no more xp
<hnsn> hehe
<dwidmann> distro-tester: depends what you're doing, for just browsing the internet, it doesn't really matter. If you need to do anything like encoding, rendering, etc, 64-bit linux can provide a 20-100% speed increase.
<hnsn> i need some progs for school, and im a hardcore gamer .. sometimes ^^
<distro-tester> i have VNC attacks ofthen seems like someone is trying to monitor my pc
<blekos> firestarter is really simple, it has almost everything preconfigured
<distro-tester> right
<hnsn> whats firestarter?
<hnsn> google here i come!
<distro-tester> the best linux firewall for many
<dwidmann> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<distro-tester> ok what help u nead hnsn?
<blekos> the only thing is that i cannot add a policy, i tried to run as sudo su
<blekos> but it want start
<hnsn> i dont need any help atm =D
<nagyv> is there a way to set up the kaffeine-mozilla plugin to NOT start kaffeine automatically if there is something to be played on the website, but give my just a button?
<hnsn> or do i? =D
<distro-tester> can u explain me what's encoding rendering dwid?
<distro-tester> don't know if u do ask
<distro-tester> btw u will nead to install firestarter and clamav anti rootkit to
<distro-tester> did u update repository yet hnsn?
<hnsn> im running a "full upgrade" troug adept manager
<Skrot> distro-tester: encoding is when you compress movies (e.g encode a raw stream to xvid, x264, etc), rendering is when you render a 3D image for instance.
<hnsn> i edited the reposiretes list a bit
<hnsn> is that dangerous? =D
<Skrot> distro-tester: So unless you work with movies or 3D modelling you're probably safe
<distro-tester> o thanx well for now i use pc just to play surf download and chat
<ForgeAus> full upgrade doesn't change edgy into feisty right?
<distro-tester> so im fine
<distro-tester> no
<ForgeAus> you need to do a dist update and I don't think adept does that...
<ForgeAus> does it?
<distro-tester> feisty is not official out yet u nead to wait
<hnsn> thinking of getting easy-ubuntu for mp3 support or something .. but first adept must be happy =D
<ForgeAus> yes always good to make adept happy! lol
<ForgeAus> KDE 3.5.6 seems nice but I don't sofar see any difference...
<distro-tester> when u finished update hnsn update repository and install firestarter and anti rootkit whit adept
<distro-tester> just write rootkit
<Skrot> ForgeAus: It's mostly bugfixes
<distro-tester> if u want u can install clamav antivirus if u will ever use it
<hnsn> do i need firestarter and anti rootkit?
<distro-tester> yes
<hnsn> ok
<hnsn> =D
<distro-tester> to configure firestarter is very easy so u will not find problems whit it
<distro-tester> i seen latest kde is out do i nead to install it or comes whit kubuntu?
<Skrot> you need to install it
<Skrot> packages at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<distro-tester> ok how do i do that skrot?
<Skrot> Read the URL :)
<distro-tester> thanx ill put it if it's stable otherwise i can wait
<distro-tester> ok brb everyone must downgrade from 64 to 32 eheh
<dwidmann> skrot, distro-tester is probably talking about kde-3.5.6
<Skrot> eww, wrong URL
<distro-tester> btw is it stable for us to put last version 4 of kde dwid?
<Skrot> distro-tester: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php thats the one
<Skrot> no, distro-tester
<Skrot> 4 is unstable and unusable :)
<distro-tester> ok so better wait
<distro-tester> for the 3 they told me we all ready run it on kubuntu 6.10
<Skrot> I just pasted the wrong URL earlier. Sorry :)
<distro-tester> that 's fine so i check out both
<dwidmann> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main"
<distro-tester> but skrot we don't nead to upgrade nothing i think couse under 4 6.10 runs latest kde
<dwidmann> distro-tester, no, edgy uses kde-3.5.5
<Skrot> You don't need to upgrade. I think edgy has 3.5.5
<Skrot> But if you want 3.5.6 you need to upgrade to it :)
<distro-tester> o i certarnly do
<distro-tester> ok 1 i go 32 bit then hope u can help me do this
<distro-tester> i nead to install flash 9 when im back and java and this kde 3.5.6
<distro-tester> will it be hard?
<dwidmann> No.
<Skrot> flash9 and kde 3.5.6 is easy. Java depends on which version
<blekos> could u tell me where is the manager for login sceen [need to change theme, cause the one i have crashes] 
<distro-tester> well u tell the best version for us of java?
<Skrot> If you want java 5 its easy, if you want java 6 its a tad harder but still no real problem
<distro-tester> ok we will start from the basics then
<distro-tester> thanx
<Skrot> java 6 seems faster than java 5 to me
<dwidmann> not really all that hard ... chmod +x file.bin, ./file.bin, mv newfolder /usr/lib/jvm
<Skrot> or I could just put my .deb on web =)
<dwidmann> skrot: it's actually much faster, according to some benchmarks that have been done anyway
<distro-tester> system configuration blekos
<distro-tester> on k menu
<distro-tester> there u can change what u like as root
<Skrot> Thats what I though. Problem is I've just tried with Eclipse, and I've also upgraded Eclipse since I tried with 5.0, so I wasn't sure where to speedup was
<Skrot> But eclipse starts much faster now
<distro-tester> what's eclipse for?
<Skrot> It's a Java IDE for programming Java :)
<dwidmann> skrot: I hear azureus works significantly better with java6 though, jdong had a thread on UF about it
<distro-tester> ill join ubuntu classroom when lessons start soon for now ill just do basics like flash java and last kde i nead otherwise i mess up then when im better i can do else
<distro-tester> the best for begginers once they installed what they nead is to leave for a while everything as they where on xp
<Skrot> dwidmann: I've tried Azureus as well, but I plain don't like it that much. Ill stick to KTorrent :)
<foxbunny> hi
<dwidmann> Skrot: My internet connection is allergic to torrents, so I don't care either way
<Skrot> hehe
<distro-tester> ktorrent is the best has all in 1 torrents search and very fast to
<foxbunny> why doesn't KDE Wallet remember my Kmail's passwords?
<distro-tester> what u find in kde and kubuntu is n1 stuff u don't nead to look for elese 99% so don't worry people
<distro-tester> be happy whit what u got and learn to use it
<distro-tester> else*
<dwidmann> foxbunny: did you tell it to?
<foxbunny> yes... every time I eneter the password and click 'remember' KDE Wallet comes up and asks for the master password...
<distro-tester> heeh i have so much fun to chat here im taking time to reinstall 32 bit version
<foxbunny> it seems Kmail changes the session number every time I access mail servers, so Kwallet gets confused...
<distro-tester> is there a way for firestarter not to ask u password every log in?
<foxbunny> and thinks it's a different app every time
<foxbunny> or maybe not... :(
<foxbunny> distro-tester: log in as root? :D
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> is that normal?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: no
<distro-tester> i mean everytime i log in i must put the root password very strange
<distro-tester> btw i got same pass on log in as root i must change them
<foxbunny> distro-tester: what I meant is, logging in as root is not normal... very hazardous... that's why firestarter asks you for special permission tu run as root while you are logged in as a regular user
<foxbunny> s/tu/to/
<distro-tester> ok to run firestarter it askes me the same pass i put on log in
<distro-tester> but my root one is the same
<distro-tester> i can say this as im going 32 bit so will change everything now
<foxbunny> Yes, the same passwd is used for root access
<distro-tester> so why does firestarter ask me root pass to run on log in?
<foxbunny> but root *access* and root *account* are two different thing
<foxbunny> you give firestarter temporary access as root
<foxbunny> same with sudo command
<foxbunny> you don't actually become root
<distro-tester> i just set it to load at boot up
<foxbunny> you just issue commands as if you were root
<distro-tester> im lost here
<foxbunny> it needs root privileges to manage your firewall
<foxbunny> because user accounts have limited access to the system
<distro-tester> ok when u long in u get the screenshots that askes u the password to run firestarter?
<distro-tester> as mine is set to run as pc loads
<foxbunny> yes
<foxbunny> you supply your user's password
<distro-tester> this is what im trying to understad if there is a way to just run it xp way whit out pass?
<foxbunny> that's only on *Ubuntu
<foxbunny> you *don't* want it to run the XP way... :D
<foxbunny> trust me
<distro-tester> so on kde everytime i must do this boring thing to write pass in it or won't run?
<foxbunny> XP makes the system too exposed, that's why linux uses root access
<heinkel_111> if i want to build a custom konqueror version, will i have to build the entire kdebase?
<foxbunny> to prevent access to parts you have no business tinkering with
<spawn57> macs are the same heh
<distro-tester> ok so even if this option can seem more boring gives me much more security right?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: have you considered leaving your system up all the time?
<distro-tester> no way hehe
<foxbunny> okay
<distro-tester> i don't nead that
<foxbunny> I have it up 24/7
<foxbunny> so I don't have to type the pass every time
<spawn57> foxbunny: try out linspire then, it designed to suit your needs better
<distro-tester> btw what im asking u if this boring option of pass keeps the pc more secure then windows firewalls that just run at start up no password?
<foxbunny> spawn57: oh? why?
<distro-tester> u read what i asked u fox?
<distro-tester> id just like a yes or no
<blekos> any ideas why i keep getting cannot open theme file just before the login screen?
<dwidmann> distro-tester ... think of it this way, in windows you're always running as root (by default)
<spawn57> it runs as root last i read, and they probably took that into account when designed it.  it should be fairly safe even though they run as root
<foxbunny> distro-tester: yes and yes
<distro-tester> o thanx
<distro-tester> that is what i wanted to be sure of and your right dwid
<foxbunny> spawn57: well, I don't really want it to run as root, but distro-tester might want that...
<spawn57> lol oki
<distro-tester> blekos as soon as some one will be able to solve u they will don't worry
<distro-tester> no i don't other wise i would of used linspire
<distro-tester> ill live whit the boring pass that meas more secure do
<foxbunny> distro-tester: right on
<blekos> brb
<distro-tester> linspire is the best $ distro but problem it's all ways in su
<foxbunny> distro-tester: yeah, and it's a $ distro
<foxbunny> :D
<spawn57> there's freespire
<distro-tester> so u risk a bit less of xp as sytem is very strong and debian based
<dwidmann> distro-tester: basically, running as root is no more secure than windows. Only, there are less exploits.
<distro-tester> btw they are terrible on security once i had a rootkit and they removed it for me haah free
<foxbunny> dwidmann: but that's because it's linux.... :D
<distro-tester> their browser can see everything they trying to do to the os
<distro-tester> that's one of the power points of linspire plus it's firewall but give many port problems
<foxbunny> distro-tester: what? the OS actually reports to the HQ?
<distro-tester> at least to me im nat
<distro-tester> uyes
<distro-tester> they made it 99% bomb prove that os fox
<foxbunny> distro-tester: ah, that makes me feel so secure, lol. :) now I don't have to worry about bombs :D
<distro-tester> like thir browser monitors pc and os reports to linspire servers
<distro-tester> hhe u might pass to linspire then
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I already did pass on linspire
<fbc> Help I cant proceed my upgrade from dapper to edgy apt-get -f install has unmet dependencies due to another packackes blocking see my paste bin please for detail http://pastebin.ca/330987
<distro-tester> so why u using kubuntu now?
<distro-tester> u like it more?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I have different reason... I'm in DTP business, and I needed a distro with up2date packages
<foxbunny> but now I'm having second thoughts...
<distro-tester> i see dtp is?
<foxbunny> repos aren't quite up2date
<dwidmann> fbc, the best way I can think of for doing it is to apt-get install <list every single package it lists here>
<dwidmann> brute force is lovely.
<foxbunny> DTP = Desk top publishing
<chuen> Can I ask a question about PATH and CHMOD (I have RTFM)?
<distro-tester> well linspire is the best if u want a click and run distro
<hnsn> hello! does this guide exist for us: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy ?
<hnsn> (for kubuntu)
<fbc> oki dwidmann ill try
<hnsn> or can i translate on the go?
<distro-tester> xandros is quite good to but hard to find stuff installed in it if u don't use their servers
<foxbunny> distro-tester: so far, the best I've tried is Arch with its huge repo and Arch Build System
<distro-tester> what does it have cool?
<distro-tester> for me the best free distro is ubuntu family btw and 2 fedora if u $ linspire and xandros depends what u look for
<foxbunny> distro-tester: ABS is a source based package manager
<distro-tester> they told me arch is not easy
<foxbunny> distro-tester: so if you want something new, you just fetch a PKGBUILD file, change the version number and it compiles the package for you
<foxbunny> distro-tester: sure it needs some experience... it's installer is text-based and...
<fbc> I cant get past this error http://pastebin.ca/330987
<fbc> ups
<distro-tester> well here u are on debian that has the biggest repository pack ever impossible u can't find what u like
<foxbunny> distro-tester: instead of giving you check boxes, it gives you the config files to edit
<distro-tester> and best comunity ever
<fbc> I cant get past this error trying to overwrite `/usr/share/i18n/locales/en_AU', which is also in package language-pack-en-base
<foxbunny> distro-tester: Debian, yes... but Ubuntu has no testing branch
<distro-tester> arch is for power users and i don't really like it im a socialist and non distro has the humanity for others and socialist spirit like ubuntu
<spawn57> foxbunny: unbuntu doesn't really need one with it's 6 month release cycle
<dwidmann> I'm endlessly torn between debian and kubuntu :\
<distro-tester> im happy here
<foxbunny> for example, ghostscript is 8.50, but I need 8.54
<foxbunny> there are many more
<spawn57> dwidmann: same, kubuntu for desktop, unbuntu for servers =D
<foxbunny> DTP is fairly new on Linux and you need to have absolutely the freshest packages
<foxbunny> dwidmann: Kubuntu, then?
<foxbunny> :D
<distro-tester> as i said fox depends what u looking for if u want a easy to use distro and the best comunity go ubuntu if u want easy to use xp distro go linspire xandros
<distro-tester> but rember linux is socialism they are far from it
<distro-tester> for me linux is politics to change the world so first of all i look the people who make it
<foxbunny> distro-tester: after 2 years in Linux, I can hardly imagine working with an OS that looks anything like XP :)
<dwidmann> foxbunny, some odd twist of the two .... text install + <insert a thousand or so packages, not including some of the "important" kubuntu stuff here>
<foxbunny> that's the reason I passed on PCLinuxOS
<distro-tester> if they suck  even if their distro is the best or cool ill never use it
<distro-tester> linspire is the more xp u can find
<distro-tester> but why u want to emulate xp fox?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: what gave you that idea? I *don't* want anything that remotely resembles XP. :D
<distro-tester> i mean there are so many simple distros now $ or free u don't nead to make em look like xp to be cool xp is even ugly heeh
<blekos> ok guys, it seems i have messed up my system a bit trying ro remove ubuntu...
<distro-tester> well u saying u passed to pcoslinux and looking for xp emulation distros
<dwidmann> blekos: ubuntu - ubuntu = 0?
<foxbunny> pass on = skipped
<blekos> is there any way of reinstalling kubuntu [short of repair?]  without loosing my current settings?
<distro-tester> blekos what's your problem explain me what u trying to do if i can help
<dwidmann> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<blekos> well, most appropriate gnome things
<blekos> is seems like i lost the synaptic manager
<distro-tester> u could just install kubuntu and so u remove ubuntu
<distro-tester> how is pcoslinux is it free?
<foxbunny> hey, is it just me, or security.ubuntu.com is slow today?
<blekos> and my start menu is bit messed up as well, moreover, the fonts have returned to be very tiny [maybe some default theme was removed or smg] 
<foxbunny> distro-tester: it's free in both senses
<foxbunny> distro-tester: no $
<osh_> distro-tester: Think so. It's sort of a free Mandriva I think.
<distro-tester> and what does it have cool vs us?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: vs "us" it has up2date packages, GUI config tools for almost anything... that is if you consider them cool :D
<distro-tester> btw i don't see any of this distros cool or not have socialist spirit and ubuntu side they are more or individual or $ so don't enjoy using them their comunity suck to
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I didn't like it because it's too GUI
<blekos> can i do smg eg sudo-apt get install kubuntu?
<distro-tester> i love gui
<osh_> foxbunny: gui-config tools are way cool imho. something that is sorely lacking in kubuntu.
<distro-tester> im a kde and gui fan
<foxbunny> distro-tester: then PCLOS is for you
<foxbunny> osh_: you try PCLOS then. :) You'll love it
<distro-tester> hehe im happy here but i can test it for fun as u see my nick
<dwidmann> blekos, it would be kubuntu-desktop
<foxbunny> osh_: I'm happier with CLI distros.... even Kubuntu is too GUI for me... :)
<distro-tester> i don't think ill move from ubuntu i spended months looking for the distro for me trying suse mandrivia fedora linspire xandros
<dwidmann> foxbunny, but kubuntu is esentially debian ... so, the way is there if you want to.
<osh_> foxbunny: will do. I'm a bit scared that it's a small and obscure os though. I like distros that are big enough to keep up a momentum.
<dwidmann> Otherwise I never would have stuck with kubuntu ...
<Archngel> hi everyone
<foxbunny> dwidmann: I know, that's why I'm using it. :)
<dwidmann> hi Archngel
<distro-tester> yes no one has what debian has in repository packs over 20.000 programs u can get lost in them
<distro-tester> it can pull u down this world and much more if u use it correct
<foxbunny> distro-tester: Gentoo has lots, and so does Arch Linux. :)
<distro-tester> but they are hard as hello
<distro-tester> hell*
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I think Mandriva has an underadvertized huge repos, too
<osh_> foxbunny: I've done my share of cli-tooling. Now I'm focused on getting things done. CLIs are great for some things, not so much for others. Good if you do it often, bad if you don't.
<distro-tester> hehe give them to begginers and see what happens expecialy gentoo
<Archngel> I have a problem with 3d acceleration in Kubuntu edgy,, with an ATI X1600pro 512,, cant get it to work even after trying many wiki, or forum explanations,, must do something wrong,, can anyone help me on that
<foxbunny> osh_: absolutely... but Arch is my champion ballancing the CLI and efficient. :)
<trac^> Hello. I am having trouble with my wlan-card losing connection all the time. Could someone plz help me?
<distro-tester> mandrivia is very limitated if u don't crack it plus im against $ distros linux is free open source and socialism i just like linspire couse they good guys
<blekos> i get the following message
<blekos> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<blekos> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<blekos> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<blekos> or been moved out of Incoming.
<distro-tester> well use what' best for u bunny but rember socialism is the way
<foxbunny> osh_: BTW, PLCOS is now testing, so you'll probably have a prob or two... release should be soon
<distro-tester> are u male or female bunny?
<trac^> Hello. I am having trouble with my wlan-card losing connection all the time. Could someone plz help me?
<distro-tester> blekos i thin u nead a reinstall u messed up adept like me 1 times
<distro-tester> just backup next time everthing
<foxbunny> distro-tester: every Linux community is socialist (if I got you right). there are very little anti-socialist communities out there.
<foxbunny> distro-tester: male
<distro-tester> u can use keep to do that is backups for u blekos u find it on k menu
<blekos> can i reinstall online?
<distro-tester> why u don't like the cd?
<JohnFlux> blekos: did you run apt-get update    first?
<blekos> nop
<JohnFlux> blekos: well, do that
<distro-tester> fox no one is as ubuntu and i find them more individualist then socialist and $ distros are nothing just money makers
<JohnFlux> blekos: sudo apt-get update
<blekos> i did but no luck
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: hmm
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: actually it's more dictorship
<distro-tester> for example fedora looks much a reppublican comunity pro usa and bush full of ex usa army soldiers another reason i did not install it
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: usually a strong leader at the top
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: who makes the decisions
<foxbunny> distro-tester: that's just a prejudice... I tnink *Ubuntu community is great, too, but others are great as well.
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: e.g. Linus Trovalds at the top
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: I don't know what you are referring to...
<distro-tester> im speaking for me fox of course
<distro-tester> my expirience whit em
<distro-tester> blekos if u got the kubuntu cd 6.10 just text install it's very easy and remove else
<JohnFlux> foxbunny:  <foxbunny> distro-tester: every Linux community is socialist (if I got you right). there are very little anti-socialist communities out there.
<distro-tester> of dubble partion u will be fine if u can't partion ask for help
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: replying to that
<heinkel_111> anyone know how to remove a source package using apt?
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: foxbunny: actually it's more dictorship >> what's *it*?
<JohnFlux> heinkel_111: you don't
<JohnFlux> heinkel_111: just delete it
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: Ubuntu or others?
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: oh
<distro-tester> btw as i say one should use what's best for him even if for the comunity comes first
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: I was thinking on the programming side
<foxbunny> distro-tester: of course
<JohnFlux> foxbunny: to develop ubuntu or any linux project
<distro-tester> u can run a ferrari but if who made it sucks u who drive it suck to
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: yes, I understand
<heinkel_111> JohnFlux: oh, it is that easy...
<grazie> I lost sound on a update. Anyone got some suggestions for isolating the problem?
<JohnFlux> heinkel_111: yep :-)
<heinkel_111> won't there be an entry in the apt database without corresponding files then?
<distro-tester> btw i hope u find what u looking for fox as debian has so much stuff i think it's imppossible u wont
<foxbunny> JohnFlux: IMHO, the less the top interferes in community affairs the better... but most of them don't anyway
<distro-tester> btw what u nead ahah it's  ages we chatting and still diden't understand what u looking for?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: don't worry, I did a fair share of testing with various distros... just that some are between releases... and the slow Internet connection... :D
<foxbunny> distro-tester: yes, perhaps you may help me out...
<distro-tester> give and eye on fedora 7 to btw if u can stand their comunity
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I'm looking for a distro that has a fast updating repo. :)
<distro-tester> ill try im a new user but let's see
<foxbunny> distro-tester: my main tools are Inkscape, Scribus and GIMP
<distro-tester> well ubuntu has a very fast one what's your problem whit adept ?
<distro-tester> ok let me see
<matt0507> im having trouble with Kaffeine, it plays like first 1 minute of the movie/track then stopping claiming no disc/not readable and prodced this error: Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<dwidmann> foxbunny, probably can't beat gentoo or arch for fast updating.
<distro-tester> u can ask here to #ubuntu
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I did a "by package version" search on Distrowatch and so far only Mandriva cooker, PCLOS, and Arch have the latest...
<distro-tester> did u try adept backdoors?
<foxbunny> dwidmann: I know.... rolling release rocks in that department
<distro-tester> u can find new stuff there to
<foxbunny> distro-tester: you mean back*ports*?
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> sorry to much xp eheh
<foxbunny> lemme check
<heinkel_111> rolling release is not always the most stable thou
<distro-tester> u must update repository btw to get full power of debian did u do that enable universe multireverse?=
<dwidmann> last I checked, debian called theres "a rolling release system"
<foxbunny> heinkel_111: I have good experience with it on Arch... it has a testing branch and if you avoid it, it's rock solid
<dwidmann> maybe somebody is confusing terms?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I have those
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> check backports now
<distro-tester> debian updates fast btw so what u can't find u will soon
<foxbunny> dwidmann: basically, Arch has no version... it's all one continuous update from install
<foxbunny> distro-tester: can't do that right now... I'm dl'ing fglrx driver
<foxbunny> lemme cat the sources.list
<dwidmann> foxbunny, with snapshots inbetween so people can actually get it, I presume?
<distro-tester> btw arch and gentoo are good distros but they not for begginers
<foxbunny> dwidmann: precisely
<distro-tester> ill check out pcoslinux to btw
<distro-tester> dwi can we install yum to manage install rpm paks here?
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I have backports
<distro-tester> ok make sure they enabled
<dwidmann> foxbunny, I've been meaning to try arch, maybe even gentoo ... I'm avoiding gentoo because I don't want to let my computer sit and compile for days. It has more useful things to do.
<distro-tester> gentoo is crazy eheh
<distro-tester> for real geeks
<dwidmann> distro-tester, maybe if you install rpm and yum. You can try it ... doesn't sound like a grand idea though.
<slow-motion> hallo
<foxbunny> dwidmann: I just tried Gentoo two days ago... it compiled on for two days, and X never saw the light... :(
<distro-tester> well important i don't crash the system
<distro-tester> fox trow gentoo out the windows
<foxbunny> dwidmann: but it's amazing how you can tweak it for every bit of performance your hadrware can offer
<fairman> Hi, could somebody advice me, how to add mod_rewrite to apache2?
<distro-tester> at this point better arch
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I've used Arch for like 6 months and I'm confortable with it
<distro-tester> fox u can make a test for best distro for u on linux desktop .com if i rember well
<dwidmann> foxbunny, not much point. My processor can still give a Core 2 a pretty good run for its money, depending on the application :)
<foxbunny> distro-tester: the community helped me with some packages that were missing and I was able to submit 2 packages to the repos
<distro-tester> btw don't worry debian will soon have what u looking for updated be sure of that
<foxbunny> distro-tester: in return, I managed their wiki for a while
<dwidmann> I have a link to that test distro-tester
<distro-tester> for me came out the best distros where ubuntu or that orrible mandrivia
<foxbunny> distro-tester: but there's one thing.... no distro is perfect. :)
<dwidmann> distro-tester: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<distro-tester> $$$
<distro-tester> of course
<dwidmann> mandriva isn't so bad really, I used it for a good three months way back when, then again, it was called mandrake back then.
<distro-tester> well many say ubuntu isen't the best distro just has the best comunity  i don't agree do
<distro-tester> i know well they went whit that lysome thing now
<dwidmann> It had some really nice admin tools, for those glued to the gui
<crazy_bus> I know openoffice.org takes awile to start so I enabled quickstarter in the memory option of the program.  I am wondering how this works and if I have it checked will it take up memory?
<foxbunny> dwidmann: oh, yeah, the 0.8 voodoo release of Arch is due very soon... the beta seems to have some troubles atm, so you may give it a go but only after release... :)
<distro-tester> if u don't crak mandrivia u very limitated whit it btw
<dwidmann> foxbunny: thanks, I think I will
<distro-tester> and why $ for a distro when linux is born free and open source
<distro-tester> make that test fox im sure will help u
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I'm not that patient. :)
<distro-tester> linux desktop .com
<dwidmann> distro-tester: you can download it for free, just it's missing some of the things that they include in their paid releases.
<distro-tester> takes 1 min to test
<distro-tester> i know i come from mandrivia suse fedora linspire xandros
<distro-tester> eheh know all the stuff
<dwidmann> I didn't like SuSE. I dumped it within a week of installing :\
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I did take the test, and it said Mandriva... but I hate Mandriva... :)
<distro-tester> btw i think fedora 7 will be the surprise whit ubuntu 7 if u can stand their comunity i would give fedora7 an eye
<foxbunny> dwidmann: same here
<distro-tester> same to me ubuntu mandrivia went kubuntu of coruse
<distro-tester> course*
<dwidmann> The first linux distro I stuck with was mandrake. I dumped it come upgrade time though.
<distro-tester> i think fedora 7 will be for u fox
<foxbunny> distro-tester: yeah, I was thinking fedora too, but 6 CDs? what does it come with? a 747?
<distro-tester> mandrake was very good once it just sucks now
<ulisse> ciao
<distro-tester> ciao
<ulisse> chisa darmi una mano
<distro-tester> parli inglese?
<distro-tester> io vieni in pvt
<ulisse> no
<distro-tester> u can have dvd to of fedora 6 fox
<distro-tester> and has all in it
<foxbunny> distro-tester: as I said before, I don't like GUI distros too much... never know what's going on under the hood...
<distro-tester> ulisse vieni in pvt
<foxbunny> distro-tester: plus if you don't use the GUI, it just takes up space
<foxbunny> on you HDD
<distro-tester> o vai su !it
<distro-tester> iit
<distro-tester> what's the italian chanel for kubuntu again?
<distro-tester> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<distro-tester> there
<Ash-Fox> Can someone help me figure out what todo with this hardware issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070713
<distro-tester> btw where u from fox ?
<foxbunny> argh... Kubuntu can't copy my data DVD?!
<foxbunny> what gives?!
<foxbunny> distro-tester: I'm from Serbia
<distro-tester> rome italy 28 m here
<dwidmann> US here
<foxbunny> 33 second lag on IRC?! you must be kidding me...
<distro-tester> nice what part of usa u from?
<foxbunny> g2g
<dwidmann> foxbunny: it should be able to
<foxbunny> cya
<distro-tester> ulisse capito vai' li'
<dwidmann> later foxbunny
<distro-tester> see u later
<distro-tester> i like usa uk comunity for linux and freenode that's why i come here
<distro-tester> dwid
<chuen> Hi. Should permission for th sbin directory be 755 ?
<distro-tester> what part of usa u from dwid?
<Archngel> well either I missed an answer somewhere or noone replied,, im posting different result on past.ubuntu that may help you look into my proble,  thx in advance http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3190/
<distro-tester> as soon as they can solve u they will don't worry
<distro-tester> what u nead btw arch in a new user but if i can help ?
<ulisse> chi italiano
<distro-tester> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* dwidmann is back
<distro-tester> leggi ulisse
<distro-tester> wb dwid
<dwidmann> distro-tester: virginia
<distro-tester> that's nice u play Banjo?
<chuen> Anyone?
<dwidmann> Nope
<dwidmann> funny
<Archngel> distro-tester,  are you talking to me,, im not very use to chat and im affraid that I can miss answer if I dont reconize my nick,,is Arch for me?
<distro-tester> yes to u
<distro-tester> what u nead?
<distro-tester> im a redneck hillybilly to dwid
<distro-tester> so we share same views
<Archngel> oupelay,, sorry,, taught it was something else,,
<distro-tester> if u one
<dwidmann> hahaha, distro-tester, I moved here from Pennsylvania, significantly further north :P
<distro-tester> ok what 's the problem arch if i can't u will soon find who can solve u
<Archngel>  I have problem with 3d with ATI X1600Pro 512,in kubuntu,, wont work
<chuen> Anyone help pls?
<distro-tester> ok i got different card but soon u will find help
<Archngel> thx
<distro-tester> o one of my best friend is from there dwid that's the land of jeowa whitness
<dwidmann> chuen: with?
<distro-tester> really hate them eheh
<Archngel> already try many wiki on ati 3d,, and been to forums,, without succes,,
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuen> dwidmann: Can you tell me the correct permissions for the sbin dir.?
<dwidmann> distro-tester: that and the menonites too, and amish if you go to the eastern half
<dwidmann> chuen: yes
<Archngel> ubotu: been there done that got wierd message about monitor 0:0 and rendering :no
<chuen> dwidmann: I had to copy a file to it so chnaged permissions to do so. Chnaged it bacjk to 755 but have Permisson Denied.
<Archngel> see my post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3190/
<distro-tester> i want to learn to play 6 cord Banjo it's cool im much on blugrass and country souther rock what music u like ?
<distro-tester> we can go offtopic chan if it gets to far from chan topic btw
<dwidmann> chuen: should be root:root 755
<dwidmann> distro-tester: metal :)
<Archngel> ubotu,  its about the 10th time I try to reconfigure,, with fglrx , ATI, and other
<chuen> dwidmann: Sorry, don't understand (Newb)
<distro-tester> o me to rock n' roll to
<dwidmann> chuen: should be owned by root, group root, permissions set to 755. If it's saying you don't have permission you need to use !sudo
<dwidmann> distro-tester: Yeah, I like that too. So long as it isn't rap, I generally don't mind it. Can't stand that stuff.
<chuen> Normally, I can access it using gui, but now I can't access via command line even. Whay is the syntax pls?
<chuen> dwidmann: Normally, I can access it using gui, but now I can't access via command line even. Whay is the syntax pls?
<dwidmann> chuen:
<distro-tester> ok dwidmann here is 3 pm ill install 32 bit and then im back till what time u here so we install flash and java later and this latest kde?
<dwidmann> sudo chown -R root:root /usr/sbin
<dwidmann> sudo chmod 755 -R /usr/sbin
<dwidmann> distro-tester: I'll probably be here for a long while. Even though I've already been up for the better part of 29 hours, with a small nap somewhere in there
<distro-tester> ok if u tired rest bro brb ill make this downgrade ahah
<chuen> dwidmann: Both thode commands were accepted but when I try to access dir via GUI I still get access denied.
<chuen> dwidmann: and via command line.
<dwidmann> chuen: so, if you were to say, "ls /usr/sbin", you would get permission denied?
<chuen> dwidmann: No, that works fine.
<dwidmann> chuen: hmm, then what's going wrong?
<chuen> dwidmann: When I navigate to that directory using Konqueror and click on the dir I get 'access denied'
<dwidmann> Hmm, odd indeed
<chuen> dwidmann: Then the window opens buy no icons show
<dwidmann> okay, do this: "kdesu konqueror /usr"
<dwidmann> lets check something
<chuen> dwidmann: However, at the bottom it says 25 items 5 files
<dwidmann> then, right click on sbin, and go to properties, then click on the permissions tab
<chuen> dwidmann: OK. 755. root. root.
<dwidmann> click on the advanced button
<dwidmann> make sure the checkboxes aren't checked
<chuen> dwidmann: Everyting is greyed out
<chuen> dwidmann: I tried kdesu konqueror /usr
<chuen> dwiddman: Shall I copy results to pastebin?
<dwidmann> and you're still in that "root konqueror"?
<dwidmann> Sure
<chuen> swidmman: Thanks. One sec.
<chuen> dwidmann: http://pastebin.com/869405
<YumeFrustrated> Hey if i know my winmodem is an Intel
<YumeFrustrated> can i just try all the available drivers?
<YumeFrustrated> because i cant find which driver i need
<YumeFrustrated> and its starting to get to me now
<chuen> dwidmann: I have to go but will be back in 10 - 15 mins
<dwidmann> kay
<chuen> dwidmann: Appreciate your help. V. stuck :(
<YumeFrustrated> dwidmanm: do you know i i can just install a driver and see if it works
<YumeFrustrated> and if not just remove and try another
<YumeFrustrated> till i find one that works?
<YumeFrustrated> or will a wrong driver bring down the pain on my modem?
<dwidmann> Well, I suppose you probably could, just be sure you keep track of things. Otherwise removing them could become difficult and it could cause trouble if you don't remove them.
<YumeFrustrated> argh
<YumeFrustrated> okay how complicated is removing a driver?
<dwidmann> depends on how complicated installing it was
<YumeFrustrated> argh
<YumeFrustrated> true i guess
<YumeFrustrated> im just getting desperate
<YumeFrustrated> i used scanModem to find out what modem i have and what driver i need
<dwidmann> YumeFrustrated: where all have you searched for help on it?
<YumeFrustrated> and i cant make sense out of the .txt files
<YumeFrustrated> ive also looked on the toshiba site and forums for specifications
<YumeFrustrated> and people with same problems
<dwidmann> I do know I ended up giving up on my one modem way back when, got a serial modem and it worked okay.
<YumeFrustrated> no help there either
<dwidmann> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<YumeFrustrated> k Il post about the modem story there
<dwidmann> Good luck, you might need it.
<YumeFrustrated> I feel like this modem put me through enough trouble to make a Danielle Steel movie
<YumeFrustrated> afk
<YumeFrustrated> argh, gone even
<YumeFrustrated> thanks for your help dwidmann
<YumeFrustrated> .quit
<YumeFrustrated> ><
<bjacob> hi, how can i set the default NLS for all filesystems to UTF-8?
<extern> where is wine config file stored?
<dwidmann> bjacob, probably have to do it line by line in the /etc/fstab
<LjL> extern: ~/.wine - but it's a windows registry really, so use regedit
<dwidmann> extern, ~/.wine, I think
<bjacob> dwidmann: many filesystems don't provide a nls mount option (according to man mount)
<bjacob> this can be set in kernel config, but how to recompile kernel without breaking ubuntu stuff?
<dwidmann> bjacob: are you using any of those "many file systems"?
<bjacob> ext2, reiserfs, nfs3
<dwidmann> bjacob, I"m too sleepy to be sure. I'd best (finally) get to bed.
<bjacob> ok, anyone else or are you  all in bed ? :D
<dwidmann> bjacob: they're all idling or lurking, most likely
* Jucato is watching from a distance
<ninHer> hi all
<bjacob> ok, i found a ubuntu compile guide
<chuen> dwidmann: Ok, back now - had to eat.
<bjacob> but seriously, why did you ubuntu guys set the default nls to something else than utf8 ....??
<ubuntu__> how do I mount a windows hdd?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tidus1188> test
<tidus1188> ,,
<chuen> Can anyone help with this problem pls? http://pastebin.com/869405
<tibbar> I tried sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt, im running the live cd atm, so I can't install thins
<tibbar> things
<tibbar> If I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions., it says page does not exist
<Jucato> chuen: can you run just "kdesu konqueror"?
<andre> can anyone tell me why everyonce in a while, after booting up Ubuntu/Nvidia binaries won't recognize my secondary monitor or its ability to provide a res higher than 640x480?
<Jucato> tibbar: remove the period '.' at the end of the link
<chuen> jucato: Sorry was reading ubuntu bible :)
<chuen> jucato: one sec.
<Jucato> chuen: heh nice read :)
<chuen> jucato: Did you look at the pastebin?
<Jucato> chuen: yes. that's why I'm asking you :)
<chuen> jucato: I tried and got bad devices etc.
<chuen> Then 'Conqueror your Desktop!' opened.
<Jucato> chuen: ignore the baddevice errors. does Konqueror launch?
<chuen> jucato: Yes :)
<Jucato> chuen: then you have no problem :)
<chuen> jucato: sigh ...
<chuen> jucato: Thanks....
<chuen> jucato: But why can't I access sbin any longer?
<chuen> I've tried changing permissions back on the command line.
<Jucato> where can't you access it?
<larson9999> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chuen> jucato: via konqueror.
<Jucato> chuen: how are you trying to access/go to it?
<chuen> jucato: by clicking on the folder.
<Jucato> what error does it give you/
<Jucato> ?
<chuen> jucato: access denied to /sbin
<Jucato> hm.. weird...
<chuen> jucato: But then the window opens with no icons
<chuen> jucato: I can right-click an d check permissions etc.
<Jucato> chuen: can you go into it using normal Konqueror?
<chuen> jucato: No - the farthest i can get is /root
<chuen> juctato: which has 3 shortcuts and 'share'
<chuen> jucato: as folders.
<Jucato> chuen: hm... really weird, as I can get to /sbin in here... you tried just typing the direct path? (/sbin) ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Stanleh> O_O
<Stanleh> Is this where all the cool people hang out eh?
<chuen> jucato: one sec
<chuen> jucato: Ok that lets me into sbin
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> afaik, you don't need to be root (kdesu konqueror) to access that
<chuen> jucato: So am I 'safe' ? :)
<Jucato> yep. now close that Konqueror window you launched with kdesu
<chuen> jucato: OK, done.
<BluesKaj> just got a friends pc up and running ,  (windows ) , not a linux type "person" . His PC was so infected that it would shut down if one tried to use control panel. The video controller and audio drivers were stripped from the MoBo cuz , reinstalling windows gave only rudimentary 4-bit colour and of course no sound whatsoever ...No wonder ppl find linux appealing
<Jucato> now you're safe :)
<chuen> jucato: I got scared because som many things are dependent on accessing sbin (aren' thye?)
<Tm_T> :p
<Jucato> chuen: sort of :)
<chuen> jucato: Thanks for you help.
<Tm_T> chuen: Yup, it's only hidden, not _gone_ ;)
* Jucato actually wonders why /etc/environment seems not to load the correct $PATH...
<chuen> Tm_T: Ah!
<Jucato> !hidden | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<chuen> jucato: Thanks. All I was doing was trying to cp a file there so that i was in PATH to execute.r
<Tachyon> I believe I've set Firefox as my default browser, but Thunderbird still opens links in Konqueror
<Jucato> Tachyon: run this command in Konsole: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> then choose firefox
<Tachyon> Jucato: Excellent, thanks.
<WasserDragoon> hi @ll
<blekos> hi, could u tell me how i can backup konctact, in fact i am only interested in emails,
<blekos> i am going to restore my system and dont want to less them
<extern> can I change an icon for a shell script?
<extern> (only one file)
<dymek> Witam wszystkich
<Archngel> Re everyone
<distro-tester> ok im back u still here ?
<True_Friend> After a long thinking i think i should give a try to Edgy by upgrading from dapper, can some one tell me how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy using install cd??
<True_Friend> is it possible or..........it is just my thought.......
<distro-tester> !update
<Jucato> True_Friend: alternate install cd or live cd?
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<distro-tester> hello jucato
<Jucato> hi distro-tester
<True_Friend> usual cd which i use to install Edgy
<distro-tester> im whit the 32 bit now i told u of the dvd i had instable
<distro-tester> but when i load the start the icon that loads kubuntu is different from 64 bit version is that normal?
<True_Friend> GUI cd which is commonly used i heard abt a typical command line cd also but do not used it ever always use this cd
<Jucato> True_Friend: hm... I'm guessing that would be the Live/Desktop CD
<Jucato> unfortunately, you can't use that to upgrade
<True_Friend> ohhhhhhhhhh
<True_Friend> so i have to download another one
<distro-tester> im speaking of the icon that xp has to under windows at start up
<True_Friend> but from where?
<True_Friend> i only know abt this live cd( i thoungt it is the install cd as it is used to install system)
<distro-tester> like on 64 bit the icon that makes u see kubuntu is loading is different from the 32 bit version one is that normal jucato?
<Jucato> True_Friend: if you don't want to install all over again, I suggest you just upgrade through the internet, using the guide given above
<True_Friend> tooo much power consume i think
<distro-tester> btw i have to upgrade to last kde 3.5.6 and install java and flash player im counting on your help to do this jucato
<Jucato> distro-tester: I don't understand..
<Jucato> True_Friend: well, you'll be using even more power and time if you compiled 3.5.6 :P
<distro-tester> u see that thing that runs when kubunto loads like the level bar?
<distro-tester> u+
<True_Friend> i would prefer to download iso iamge and write it to cd so can use it agian
<True_Friend> :D :D yup i think it would be more complicated
<distro-tester> as u start the os under kubuntu there is a level bar that loads to tell u how much before u get log in screen shot ok till here jucato?
<Jucato> True_Friend: you can use the one called the Alternate Install CD, but there would be a bit of a problem if you've installed a lot of other packages, specially from universe and multiverse...
<distro-tester> that level bar on 32 bit looks different from 64 on maby couse i don't have last kde yet
<distro-tester> btw the cd i told u was live so did everything from live cd install
<distro-tester> is that ok?
<Jucato> distro-tester: you're talking about USplash, the bootsplash screen. I haven't seen the 64-bit version so I can't really say if they're different or the same. nothing to do with KDE
<distro-tester> es
<distro-tester> y*
<distro-tester> ok btw don't think that will bother us much
<True_Friend> Jucato: can u guide me how to get this install cd?
<True_Friend> is it available as iso image?
<distro-tester> as soon adept has done whit security updates we can install latest kde jucato if u help me
<Jucato> True_Friend: yes. from the same site/page where you get the oher install CD
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org
<distro-tester> yestardat whit minatuku help i install flash 9 just diden't support 64 bit ahha
<distro-tester> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<distro-tester> ok will it be hard as i can only copy paste in console now to update to last kde whit your help jucato?
<Jucato> not that hard to upgrade to KDE 3.5.6
<distro-tester> perfect
<Jucato> instructions are in here, btw: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<distro-tester> i think if i installed flash i can do that to
<distro-tester> can't u follow me?
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<distro-tester> for now i can do things only if some one tells me how to i just copy paste in console ok for that?
<Jucato> ok, I'll try to follow. but I'm about to sleep soon
<distro-tester> ok we can even do it later if u tired 5 pm in rome
<Jucato> distro-tester: you're in Rome?
<Jucato> it's almost midnight in here
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> what part of usa are u from?
<distro-tester> ill put world clock later so i know all times of my friends here
<Jucato> not in the US
<Jucato> +8 UTC (+8 GMT)
<distro-tester> that's canada?
<Jucato> philippines. in asia
<distro-tester> eheh
<Jucato> distro-tester: anyway, you can ask for other's help in here too
<distro-tester> i do kali arnis escrima
<distro-tester> yes if u got to sleep i will thanx
<distro-tester> that's why u got spanish name then
<distro-tester> u speak spanish to?
<Jucato> wow!
<distro-tester> hehe
<Jucato> no I don't speak spanish (despite my name)
* Jucato wanted to study arnis...
<distro-tester> why do u do it as it's your martial art people teach it for free there to
<Jucato> not time, money, opportunity :)
<Jucato> anyway, brb
<distro-tester> i do the kalasag style that's the mother of all styles the one that magellano was killed whit
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> when u ready we can install kde 3.5.6 or any one who wants to help me to do it
<apokryphos> distro-tester: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<distro-tester> can u follow me apo as im a new user?
<distro-tester> im scared to go alone yet
<apokryphos> distro-tester: try it out and let me know where you have problems
<True_Friend> i think i have to ask from ubuntuforums.org about alternate install cd i can not find it on download page
<apokryphos> True_Friend: it's there. Under "other ISOs" or something
<distro-tester> well im complete lost
<apokryphos> distro-tester: do you know what the terminal is?
<distro-tester> but im very good to follow if u tell me what to do i all ready install flash like that
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> i will copy paste what u say
<apokryphos> distro-tester: then I'm sure you can follow the instructions there
<apokryphos> distro-tester: copy and paste what the link says :P
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> btw the 32 version is killing my eyes vs the 64 one even if i diden't install any nvidia drivers on it u know why?
<burbante> hello friends this is my first connection with kubuntu....i chat from italy
<distro-tester> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<distro-tester> ciao vai li'
<burbante> grazie...
<distro-tester>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<distro-tester>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<distro-tester> this i have to copy in console apo?
<apokryphos> yes
<distro-tester> done now?
<distro-tester> said ok the console
<apokryphos> then continue
<distro-tester> ok what i have to do couse nothing happens?
<BluesKaj> !ch | Huahua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> any one able to follow me so i can install last kde im not able alone
<jontec> okay... hwo do I get my card in /proc/asound/cards? using alsa drivers, utils, and libs
<litb> hi!
<litb> how can i enter the grub shell using a kubuntu live cd?
<Dr_willis> the grub shell.. is accessable from the grub menu. If you can see it.. (they hide it by default)
<Dr_willis> I think you hit the C key? or somthing.. i forget.
<distro-tester> hey dr willis hello
<litb> and how can i acess it?
<Dr_willis> or just boot the live cd and type 'grub'
<distro-tester> can u follow me to install kde 3.5.6?
<apokryphos> distro-tester: add one of the lines below there to /etc/apt/sources.list
<litb> yeah, the c key, but it doesn't do anything in the kubuntus' grub
<distro-tester> ok
<litb> it doesn't start
<distro-tester> i have to copy paste this in console
<distro-tester>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<distro-tester>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<distro-tester> ?
<apokryphos> distro-tester: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> distro-tester: no, you've already done that. Why would you do it again?
<litb> it's really crap that they disabled the grub shell
<distro-tester> ok im starting to get confused but ill relax sorry
<pointwood> anyone installed freenx server on edgy?
<Dr_willis> litb,  never noticed it being disabled... not about to reboot to test..
<distro-tester> what's next afther that i diden't understand can u paste me it so i copy paste?
<Dr_willis> litb,  edit the grubs config file to see where/how its disabled.. and reenable it. I always unhide it. and change the colors/defaults
<distro-tester> etc apt sources?
<litb> Dr_willis: how can i edit that file when i'm in the grub live-cd boot men?
<litb> *menu
<litb> it's really bad. i think it's a bad default choice
<distro-tester> ok so im still blocked to that last thing i pasted now?
<Dr_willis> litb,  never noticed.. never cared.. boot live cd.. edit the file..
<distro-tester> dr willis im really lost can u help me?
<distro-tester> this kde is giving me problems
<chuen> Jucato: Sorry to 'pick on' you again ......... but, I'm still locked out of sbin via the command line
<litb> Dr_willis: the livecd _can't_ boot
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  gesh man.. it isent that hard.. you edit your apt/sources.list
<distro-tester> but how u do that?
<Dr_willis> run those 2 commandes (wget and sudo) THEN run the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> with a text editor.
<Dr_willis> sudo EDITORYOULIKE /etc/apt/sources.list
<distro-tester> ok ill try
<chuen> Jucato: And via Konqueror
<Dr_willis> I belive you may want to learn some linux basics befor you go worrying about having the latest and greatest kde version
<distro-tester> seems easy for u but when u first start it's real hard in 0 on linux now
<Dr_willis> tldp.org - spend some time reading some linux beginner guides.
<chuen> I still get 'access denied /sbin'
<distro-tester> yes ill join classroom later on but when people follow me im able to install stuff
<distro-tester> yerstay is install flash player
<Dr_willis> Theres no real hurry/need to mess with the latest kde at this time.  its not like its a HUGE update.
<Dr_willis> kde4 will be the huge change. :)
<distro-tester> well i got problem i had to get back to 32 bit from 64 couse many programs diden't support 64
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  yep. I never mess with 64bit for that and other reasons.
<distro-tester> but maby i don't have the latest stable distro of 6.10 couse kde seems very old here
<chuen> Dr_willis: Do you have a moment pls?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  whats up?
<Dr_willis> got kde 3.5.5 here.
<chuen> Dr_willis: Could you take a look at this http://pastebin.com/869405
<distro-tester> plus my seems my resolution hurt eyes thing that diden't happen on 64 even whit no nvidia drivers installed
<chuen> Dr_willis: I have somehow lcked nyslef out of my sbin dir.
<chuen> Dr_willis: I changed permissions to copya file there and am now stuck.
<distro-tester> very strange i must ask if this version is the latest one couse the magazine i got it from says instable
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  the X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166  lines are  Due to the Wacom (?) tablets being confugured in your X config file.. they are not imporntant.
<endo602> hey
<endo602> can somone help me with mounting smbfs to fstab?
<Dr_willis> or was that for chuen  :)
<distro-tester> well i just know my eyes hurt here on 64 bit diden't and im on a lcd strange
<Dr_willis> i forget..
<endo602> I had it mounted fine
<distro-tester> im starting to get pissed i must calm down
<distro-tester> ok 1 thing at a time
<endo602> i come home today and i get this message mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<chuen> Dr_willis: Looks like me :)
<distro-tester> so i do wget and put url from where i want to get kde  right Dr?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Problem is, I can't access it now.
<nagyv> I have an usb bluetooth stick which is recognized by kde if I plug it in to a running computer, but it is not recognized if it is automatically at startup if I leave it unplugged. Is there a way to make it recognized?
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  you edited the etc/apt/sources.list file yet?
* Jucato goes to sleep....
<distro-tester> no couse diden't understand how
<distro-tester> later jucato
<Jucato> distro-tester: good night
<distro-tester> i can just copy paste what u say
<Jucato> chuen: sorry I need to go
<distro-tester> for now
<chuen> Jucato: Thnkx for help earlier btw :)
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,   you proberly should learn the basics.. just cut/pasting is not learning.
<distro-tester> but im good at that so if u right me every step i will make it as i did it for flash 9
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  what sort of connection you got?
<distro-tester> later not now
<distro-tester> dsl 6 mb
<chuen> Jucato: Dr_willis is helping, thanks.
<distro-tester> nat
<endo602> I can log into my smb locations through konqueror but i cant fstab them
<endo602> what is up?
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  for a start use the command ------>   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.EMERGANCYBACKUP
<distro-tester> it's this 32 bit dvd instable version i got that sucks whit 64 bit i was fine
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> thanx
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  you may be much better off redoenloading the kubuntu 6.10 cd's and installing from that.. a Magazine's cd/dvds may be very old.
<distro-tester> it's december one
<Dr_willis> yea.. and when did that cd/mag go to the press .:) 2 mo befor?
<distro-tester> same as site but for strange reason kb3 dosen't burn iso one from site
<distro-tester> so had to use this
<Dr_willis> You backuped your sources.list yet?
<distro-tester> im root now
<distro-tester> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.EMERGANCYBACKUP
<distro-tester> copy pasted this
<distro-tester> now?
<Dr_willis> make sure its there.. :)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Dr_willis> Lesson #1  - when in doubt Back stuff up.
<zen_> but can't i use keep to backup?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Do I need to change ownership or permissions?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  im not sure what your original problem is.. but those X device warnings are nothing to worry about.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  now that you got that file backed up.. you proberly shuld do a total update of the system.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  -->  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zen_> zen@zen-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.EMERGANCYBACKUP
<zen_> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<chuen> Dr_willis: That's fine  - but I can't access the directory from either the cmd line or Konqueror.
<endo602> can someone help me with mounting ?
<zen_> this is what is says now
<Dr_willis> chuen,  cant access from the command line? even with sudo?
<zen_> is that ok?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Doh! One sec.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  that wasent very clear...
<zen_> ok it's updating
<zen_> well afther your command just said desktop whit my user name nothing else
<zen_> now it's upgrading
<Dr_willis> zen_,  thats proberly one of the first commands ya should of done on  your install from the cd. that shoudl set up your system totally up to date.
<chuen> Dr_willis: I sthis correct: $ sudo cd /sbin
<zen_> says all 0 updated now is that normal?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  sudo dont work that way.. :) that cd's to the dir.. then it exits..
<zen_> like there was nothing to update
<Dr_willis> chuen,  that puts you back in the original location.
<x_link> Hi
<zen_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<zen_> means all 0 updateded
<Dr_willis> zen_,  looks like its up to date.
<chuen> Dr_wills: Ah ....
<x_link> I'm using Debian Etch righ now. I will soon get another computer and wanted o try Kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  try 'sudo -s'  for a root shell
<zen_> how do i see what kde i have btw thanx for help?
<Dr_willis> zen_,  any kde app - check the menus under help/about
<apokryphos> zen_: kde-config --version
<chuen> Dr_willis: I get 'permission denied with cd /sbin
<x_link> Will Kubunu work good on a AMD Athlon 700MHz, 1GB SDRAM PC133 RAM, 40GB hdd, 64MB video card ( think, or 32MB)
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK
<Dr_willis> x_link,  it will work.. should be 'ok' but a bit low in the CPU power area..
<zen_> Qt: 3.3.6
<zen_> KDE: 3.5.5
<zen_> kde-config: 1.0
<zen_> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<x_link> Dr_willis: Ahh ok.
<zen_> this i got
<zyth> grr
<Dr_willis> x_link,  you may want to use some lighter desktop. but it depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  you are up to date it seems.
<x_link> I just like KDE, nohing else.
<x_link> Dr_willis: I will not do any heavy stuff on it.
<Dr_willis> x_link,  try it and see. :)
<x_link> I just want to try Kubuntu to see f I would like i, if I did then I will install it on this machine
<zen_> perfect now the mistery is why my eyes hurt on my lcd 17 whit 32 bit when on 64 was fine even if i diden't istall now nvdia drivers yet i got a 7900GS btw
<_spaz> hello
<chuen> Dr_willis: I can acces it fine from root, yes
<Dr_willis> zen_,  id say install the nvidia drivers next then.
<zyth> okay, here's my situation: I am logged into my desktop.  My GF uses 'switch user' to load her desktop, but when she logs out, the screen goes blank, then my monitor says no signal and I can't ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to my desktop, and I have to hard reboot to get anything done.  Is this a KDE thing or an X thing, and how can I avoid it? (I can ctrl+alt+Fx between the sessions just fine when BOTH are running)
<zen_> very strange do 64 was fine even whit out them isen't it Dr?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Should I change sbin permissions there?
<_spaz> how do i put the trash bin on the desktop instead of in the taskbar?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  im not sure what the origianl problem was - whats going on with sbin.
<x_link> Which is AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2GHz, 512MB DDR2 533Mhz ( clocked to 667Mhz), GeForce 6150 128MB
<Dr_willis> zen_,  no idea. i dont mess with 64bit.
<zen_> i was 1024x768 60 hz there to
<chuen> Dr_willis: I changed its permissions to 777 tp copy a file there.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  you can go on and on about what happened then....   or ya can focus on what you are doing NOW.. :)
<zen_> ok before can u help me install flash 9 and java then im done Dr?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zen_> yes your right
<endo602> i can enter folder smb://windows/Music but i cant fstab this location
<chuen> Dr_willis: Then somehow screwed up changing back to 755
<Dr_willis> chuen,  heh heh..
<chuen> Dr_willis: Somehow it locked me out
<apokryphos> _spaz: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#showtrash
<zen_> im able to install flash 9 whit copy paste as i did yesterday if u tell me commands Dr
<Dr_willis> chuen,  drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-25 12:35 /sbin
<Dr_willis> 
<zen_> for java it's better for us 5 or 6?
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK ......
<Dr_willis> zen_,  i dont know the commands off hand. I belive i added the severas reopsitories and just apt-get installed it..
<zen_> yes it''s in the backports
<zen_> don't know if it's 9 final do
<chuen> Dr_willis: drwxr-xr-x: command not found
<zen_> ok we can install java if u want just don't know if 5 or 6 is better for us
<Dr_willis> chuen,  that was a ls -ld /sbin listing.. NOT a command.
<endo602> can someone please help me
<Dr_willis> zen_,  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre      from the !Multiverse repository
<chuen> Dr_willis: Oh - sorry yes .......
<Dr_willis> zen_,  so try 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<zen_> ok i must enable repository 1 brb
<Dr_willis> if you dont have 'multiverse' enabled - follow the !multiverse factoid page to do so.
<chuen> Dr_willis: drwxr--r-- 2 root root 8192 2007-01-28 13:42 /sbin
<Dr_willis>             drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-25 12:35 /sbin
<zen_> Dr can we use ninja irc chat client here i like it much?
<Dr_willis> you need to set the executable bit chuen  it seems.
<chuen> Dr_willis: How do I do that?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  for a dir to be +x = means others can 'enter/run' stuff from it.
<jontec> hey is there any reason why grub lists my latest kernel as generic instead of amd64-generic?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  sudo chmod ### /sbin   *but i forget what ## to use)
<jontec> and uname -r returns 2.6.17-10-generic
<memo_> jontec: for remove your old kernel bout
<chuen> Dr_willis: It was originally 755 I think - shoudl I set it back to that?
<memo_> you can modific the grub configuration file
<Dr_willis> chuen,  may as well. :) 755 sounds right.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  i always cheat and use 'mc' to set the things
<zen_> ok universe enabled now i must anable backports
<zen_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jontec> memo_: I don't want to remove it.... I want to know why it's generic instead of amd64 like my other ones
<chuen> Dr_willis: Not sure what 'mc' is :)
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'll install and take a look
<zen_> who knows if we can install ninja irc chat client on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  mc is handy for things like this.. under the files is 'advanced chown' that lets ya click/set the perms.. :) and it shows the ## - 755  SEEMS to be the one we want
<chuen> Dr_willis: I've st it back to 755 now. Installing MC
<Dr_willis> zen_,  be sure to 'sudo apt-get update' after altering that apt.sources file
<zen_> ok Dr i just did enable where it says backports universe multirevers both 2
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> zen_,  so install  sun-java5-jre now :)
<zen_> perfect
<Dr_willis> and all so well documented. :)
<Dr_willis> now if sun would just let us auto-include the stuff....
<zen_> seems nothing to update from console whit sudo apt-get update just lists and then says reading packages so i think im fine getting java brb
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thanks fo your help ttyl
<Dr_willis>  sudo apt-get update    ---> JUST updates the sources/repositories listings...
<Dr_willis> upgrade - upgrades the whole system
<akrus> hm
<akrus> have a question
<akrus> I have 'Boot' folder on my old /dev/sda1 NTFS volume
<akrus> which has memtest inside
<akrus> is it needed?
<_spaz> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_spaz> lol, really?
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> brb...
<_spaz> lmao
<akrus> heh
<akrus> so anyone?
<_spaz> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zyth> anyone know where kdmrc is kept on kubuntu?
<zen_> i got sun java 6 jre shall i put that or it's better 5 Dr?
<_spaz> i still need to install it
<zen_> got even 5 do
<akrus>  /etc/kde3/kdm
<apokryphos> zyth: dpkg -L kdm|grep kdmrc
<akrus> hm
<zen_> i love the power of debian repository packs haah
<akrus> :)
<zen_> sorry i ask much im just very insecure now as new user but in time im sure ill get better
<padlefot> zen_ : learning from failing is the best way, fear not ;)
<zen_> what u advise me to install then sun java 6 jre or sun java 5 jre got both here
<Dr_willis> 'got both' 'where?"
<zen_> yes i know that well and ready to backup for that reason
<zen_> on adept
<padlefot> use automatix to install java
<zen_> from the backports
<Dr_willis> never noticed.. i just use that apt-get install command
<Dr_willis> DONT use automatix
<LjL> !automatix | padlefot
<ubotu> padlefot: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dr_willis> theres no need for it.
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zen_> ciao LJL
<Dr_willis> sudo  install sun-java5-jre
<Dr_willis> should get your java going
<zen_> no im using adept here Dr and has both even 6 if u are intrested
<padlefot> hehe, Dr_willis: fair enough ;-)
<Dr_willis> zen_,  it pays to learn to use the shell..
<Dr_willis> pays BIG time.
<zen_> i prefare to avoid apt - get for now when i got same on adept
<Dr_willis> oops i typoed.
<zen_> im scared to mess up
<padlefot> its also why people install ubuntu
<padlefot> so they DO NOT HAVE TO USE THE SHELL
<Dr_willis> zen_,  you are using apt, adept is calling it in the background
<padlefot> go slackware or suse if you want to learn real linux
<zen_> yes i know was just saying not from console i prefare adept
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  he asked how.. and  sudo apt-get install  install sun-java5-jre is the 'easyest' way to tell him.. clear, concise,. and no handholding - trying to tell him click herem there and everywhere..
<padlefot> i know im just beeing an ass
<Dr_willis> but if he can handle the search feature in adept - he should be able to find the package anyway
<_spaz> does flash have an apt-get package?
<zen_> but Dr if i got both java 5 and 6 in adept why u want apt - get?
<akrus> _spaz: yep
<zen_> yes in adept backports
<Dr_willis> zen_,  flip a coin and isntall one then..
<_spaz> lemme guess: sudo apt-get install flash?
<akrus> is it okay if I'll leave Linux on /dev/sda6? :)
<Dr_willis> zen_,  in the time it took adept to load.. i think i could of had the thing downloaded and isntalled :)
<akrus> and clean /dev/sda1?
<akrus> not flash
<zen_> ok ill go for 6 then hoping it's stable
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<akrus> flashplayer-nonfree
<PhinnFort> is there some info on what patches are included in the (k)ubuntu kernel somewhere?
<akrus> !flashplayer-nonfree
<akrus> o_O
<Dr_willis> Hmm !flash referes to itself..
<Dr_willis> lol
<akrus> lol
<Dr_willis> !find flash
<PhinnFort> !kernel
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 6 others)
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<akrus> Synaptic lags x_X
<akrus> oh
<akrus> how is KDE4 development going? :)
<akrus> what's the approximate release time?
<zen_> Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6  installing
<PhinnFort> akrus: soon
<akrus> PhinnFort: summer?
<PhinnFort> i dunno
<akrus> :)
<PhinnFort> they said some preview would be coming 1st quarter
<PhinnFort> :P
<akrus> wanna Kopete with ICQ File Transfers...
<PhinnFort> of 2007
<akrus> oh great
<apokryphos> no release date set yet
<akrus> waiting
<akrus> the last screenshot looks promising
<PhinnFort> just read planetkde and watch the progress
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> vector graphics ftw;)
<akrus> Beryl to release soon too
<PhinnFort> kwin will probably either integrate support for beryl plugins, or eradicate the need for them
<akrus> KDE becoming better & better
<zen_> btw Dr thanx much for help and adept seems very fast for me maby couse im amd 3000 1gb ram
<Dr_willis> ive been playing with that mandriva  metis eye candy live cd the last day or 2. its sort of neat in differnt ways then Beryl.
<akrus> didn't use Gnome for a little while
<akrus> but I believe it's nice too
<PhinnFort> gnome is a bit too simple, imho
<zen_> whit 6 java is installing even 5 btw hope that's normal
<akrus> hm
<akrus> I'm using KDE just because it was the first GUI i met in Linux
<akrus> and i dislike double panel of Gnome :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Dr_willis> change it :)
<PhinnFort> you can have it in KDE too
<akrus> I know
<akrus> :)
<Dr_willis> install any of the 20+ other window managers.. have a blast
<akrus> anyway KDE > Gnome
<akrus> oh Enlightenment was nice too
<PhinnFort> enlightenment is rather cool
<akrus> I remember in Mandrake
<akrus> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Dr_willis> I tend to set up whateer window manager does the job i need to do. :)
<akrus> but it has problems with russian language support
<PhinnFort> it's on the mPentoo livecd
<PhinnFort> KDE does the job excellently, whatever job i need to do;)
<akrus> :)
<akrus> getting rid of NTFS volumes, finally
<akrus> copying the data atm
<PhinnFort> i don't like ntfs;)
<akrus> I've switched to linux 2 months ago :)
<jontec> any reason why they put all of the headers into one package? as in linux-generic.... all of my previous kernels were linux-amd64-generic... and does this linux-generic still have support for amd64? the package corresponding to the amd64 headers just references the generic package
<akrus> well actually that's because of Vista :D
<zyth> akrus: same, I am using linux on my desktop because I don't want to buy vista, lol
<zen_> do i have to remove all of java 5 that installed whit java 6 when it's done?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<akrus> well, I wanted to buy it
<PhinnFort> i use linux because i love it;)
<akrus> just I upgraded the PC
<akrus> and vista died
<_spaz> yay!
<_spaz> flash is working
<akrus> Linux changed the driver to vesa
<akrus> and worked ok
<_spaz> thanks akrus
<akrus> so I decided to stay
<_spaz> or are you another bot?
<akrus> :)
<akrus> nah
<akrus> xD
<Dr_willis> zen_,  you rarely have to worry about that stuff.. the apt system should auto do what it needs to do.. (SHOULD at least)
* PhinnFort version 1.0
* _spaz is tired of bots on other channels
<_spaz> they are annoying...
<akrus> the only thing I miss - Trillian
<PhinnFort> lol
<zen_> ok super
<akrus> but anyway it's to be released for Linux soon
<PhinnFort> i never really understood why people enjoyed trillian so much
<akrus> and Kopete 1.0 would be great too...
<zen_> what about yum can i install it install rpm  or better not?
<PhinnFort> i tried it, and it was "okay"
<PhinnFort> :P
<akrus> PhinnFort: it's great
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<PhinnFort> double that
<akrus> PhinnFort: I'm the official translator xD
<akrus> so I have lifetime license :D
<PhinnFort> ah:P
<PhinnFort> nice
<akrus> yeah
<akrus> Kopete has no File Transfer support for ICQ/AIM
<akrus> and no client detection
<akrus> SIM is so laggy :(
<akrus> licq too
<akrus> Gaim is ugly
<PhinnFort> kopete has client detection afaik here
<akrus> hm
<Tm_T> client detection?
<zen_> any one using yum here to install rpm what u advise to install it?
<PhinnFort> i don't know about icq/aim, as i don't use it
<akrus> it's when the remote client diplayed
<akrus> e.g. in SIM profile: 'User is using QIP'
<akrus> etc.
<Dr_willis> zen_,  yum is not a ubuntu tool.
<PhinnFort> akrus: i remember seing an option for enabling it somewhere in kopete
<Dr_willis> zen_,  and the apt-get system dosent use rpms
<akrus> PhinnFort: I do not :(
<Tm_T> akrus: Does tell atleast in Jabber.
<zen_> ok so ill ignore it then
<akrus> I don't have many contacts in Jabber
<Tm_T> akrus: Hmm, also MSN, I can tell who of my friends use bitlbee etc.
<akrus> mostly ICQ
<akrus> then MSN
<zen_> why is it in repository just curius Dr?
<PhinnFort> zen_: so people can play around with it?
<PhinnFort> you don't have to use it just because it's in the reps
<PhinnFort> :P
<zen_> haha was just curius
<akrus> I think I'll join some project
* Dr_willis wonders if he has a "yes I am all-knowing" button on...
<zen_> btw debian has so much stuff u get lost in it
<akrus> at least I have experience developing :)
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: why is the sky pink
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  from the blood of the newbies we spray!
<Dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> akrus: register on launchpad and start hacking away
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> ;9
<akrus> heh
<akrus> I'd like to fix the translation bugs in amarok
<akrus> cause 'BROKEN TRANSLATION' is not that good :x
<PhinnFort> ;)
<akrus> and 'Paused' instead of 'Pause' too
<PhinnFort> translation is really easy with rosetta
<PhinnFort> done some translation meself
<adaptr> HI, can anobody tell me which option to disable to get rid of the animated (colored, fancy-appearing) tooltips on the kicker panel ? I am trying to tune my desktop for speed, and KDE has so many options I'm starting to get dizzy...
<akrus> rosetta?
<akrus> adaptr: sudo killall -e kicker
<akrus> :)
<PhinnFort> akrus: the online translation tool in launchpad
<adaptr> akrus: thanks
<PhinnFort> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<akrus> adaptr: hey
<akrus> adaptr: I'm kidding
<Dr_willis> adaptr,  thers a 'hide tooltips'  option somewhere..
<PhinnFort> lol
<adaptr> Dr_willis: there are at least three.. but none of them make *all* the tooltips go
<Theory> that url is broken btw
<akrus> xD
<adaptr> Dr_willis: at least gnome has an XP-ish "tune for speed" option in its interface...
<zen_> ok java 5 stopped at 22% couse im not able to click on the license ok
<zen_> to go on how i solve that?
<Dr_willis> adaptr,  im suprised gnome has allowed the users to 'make such a drastic decision'
<adaptr> Dr_willis: which seems to be sadly lacking in KDE.. I'd much rather disable all candy and then enable only those I want than the (stupid) reverse
<akrus> woot
<akrus> data copied
<PhinnFort> adaptr: there's supposed to be a wizard who sets up your KDE desktop when you log in the first time
<PhinnFort> and it can tune the eyecandy
<PhinnFort> KEyeCandyMeter or something
<Dr_willis> adaptr,  the origial/standard kde has a little wizard for eye candy tuning.
<adaptr> PhinnFort: I'll check that, thanks
<Dr_willis> but im not sure if kubuntu removed it..or did somthing else with it
<akrus> 10 Gb free T_T
<PhinnFort> adaptr: run kpersonalizer
<Dr_willis> i think the KUBUNTU faq mentions the packages to install to get it back.
<ForgeAus> how well or badly do slackware packages work under debian?
<zen_> i see why u said do apt- get install now Dr
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: it's here
<ForgeAus> (erm kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i douldent think they work at all.
<PhinnFort> ForgeAus: rather bad
<ForgeAus> (I just copied zenwalks installpkg over seemed to work fine)
<Dr_willis> zen_,  NOW you listen to me. :)
<adaptr> PhinnFort: will do
<ForgeAus> as for the installations not so sure
<ForgeAus> Xnest worked
<ForgeAus> (older version)
<ForgeAus> I renamed the one I had to Xnest.old
<ForgeAus> seemed to do the same thing
<ForgeAus> but not sure coz I don't have all the things it asked for
<ForgeAus> (fonts and stuff)
<PhinnFort> i'm growing tired of ubuntu's default kernel... it's a horrible beast
<PhinnFort> slow and unresponsive
<PhinnFort> ;)
<apokryphos> !enter | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PhinnFort> con kolivas would turn in his chair, if he wasn't busy churning out new patches
<adaptr> PhinnFort: I'm surprised no-one has started tweaking the default kernels yet... and producing reliable replacements
<akrus> almost done
<akrus> how to change NTFS->EXT3?
<PhinnFort> adaptr: br
<PhinnFort> b
<akrus> and is EXT3 or ReiserFS better?
<Dr_willis> akrus,  i dont see much reason to use reiserfs for most people.
<zen_> zen@zen-desktop:~$ !adept crash fix
<zen_> bash: !adept: event not found
<zen_> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<adaptr> PhinnFort: ?
<Dr_willis> zen_,  the ! thing is a bot command.
<akrus> lol
<zen_> yes im trying the adept crash fix
<Dr_willis> rember !bot
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<zen_> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<akrus> !adept < synaptic
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<sebbar> hi... what do I need to set up remote access to a machine?
<padlefot> anyone here tried out vmware?
<Dr_willis> sebbar,  depends on how you want to access it..
<padlefot> sebbar: in what way?
<akrus> sebbar: apt-get install vncserver
<akrus> oh
<zen_> ok im solving thanx
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  i use vmware server all the time
<tapas> sebbar: ssh
<akrus> connect to or on local?
<PhinnFort> dpkg < synaptic
<PhinnFort> adaptr: i think i'll almost start doing it myself
<akrus> SSH/Telnet/VNC
<jbruckman> hey, does anyone know why adobe flash player wouldn't have any sound, but amarok would?
<PhinnFort> fetching old beyond patchsets, and applying them to kernel sources
<PhinnFort> jbruckman: i have the same problem
<padlefot> Dr_willis: I just installed winxp - do you know if there are any video drivers for nvidia made to work wit vmware? It all worked out really well exept from the video card
<sebbar> well see I'm setting up an ubuntu machine for my sister, but I'd like to have access to it just in case she screws something up or so.. what should I go for?
<akrus> works for me :x
<padlefot> +h
<akrus> but lags in Opera
<jbruckman> PhinnFort: have you found any documentation about it?
<akrus> from Trevino's repo
<PhinnFort> jbruckman: i think i fixed it by disabling my videodecoder
<adaptr> PhinnFort: which parts have you identified that could be improved ? I understand that the Ubuntu maintainers have to configure for the MCD
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  there are the vmware tools you can install that have updated drivers for the various vmware parts..
<PhinnFort> alsa tried to mix it
<jbruckman> PhinnFort: how'd you do that?
<PhinnFort> adaptr: firstly, they could improve responsivity
<padlefot> Dr_willis: hence vmware telling me the tools arent installed, thanx ;)
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  logical eh? :)
<PhinnFort> jbruckman: very troublesome
<PhinnFort> ;)
<akrus> hm
<padlefot> Dr_willis: too obvious ;)
<akrus> how to format a drive? :x
<PhinnFort> paste lspci and lsmod somewhere
<adaptr> PhinnFort: which brings me to another quesiton: are there reliable ways of measuring kernel performance ?
<jbruckman> PhinnFort: haha, is there a website, or a forum i could reference?
<PhinnFort> adaptr:
<PhinnFort> yes
<padlefot> cant see the forest, for all the trees
<PhinnFort> jbruckman: /msg me
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  wait till you watch the things auto-install - its creepy
<adaptr> PhinnFort: improving response is a matter of increasing uclock and implementing better schedulers... perhaps tweaking some default buffers
<padlefot> "will greatly enhance video and mouse performance"
<padlefot> lovely
<akrus> mke2fs?
<adaptr> vmware..brrrr
<PhinnFort> adaptr: Con Kolivas has made it into an art
<adaptr> PhinnFort: I know -I used to run his kernels on Gentoo :)
<PhinnFort> me too
<PhinnFort> ;)
<adaptr> all the rest sux0red
<PhinnFort> but i switched to the Viper patchset
<adaptr> ?
<PhinnFort> it rocked
<akrus> how to force unmount?
<adaptr> who made that ?
<PhinnFort> Vipernicus
<PhinnFort> search the gentoo forums
<Dr_willis> akrus,  what are you trying to do exactly?
<PhinnFort> akrus: umount -f
<padlefot> Dr_willis, it really is creepy
<akrus> unmount NTFS volume :)
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  :)
<akrus> tells it's busy
<akrus> but not using it atm
<akrus> uh
<akrus> using
<akrus> xD
<Dr_willis> you going to delete th drive?
<akrus> yeah
<padlefot> installing within win
<akrus> NTFS->EXT3
<PhinnFort> akrus: use "lsof"
<PhinnFort> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<PhinnFort> wtf?
<akrus> wooty
<akrus> unmounted
<Dr_willis> You may have to reboot after fdisking the drive to make/chantge the partitions anyways.
<tapas> i rather do alt-f2 xterm :)
<PhinnFort> nvm
<akrus> converting <3
<PhinnFort> ;)
<tapas> or rather
<Dr_willis> deleting is not converting. :)
<akrus> mke2fs -T ext3 /dev/sda1
<tapas> xterm -sl 10000
<akrus> is it ok?
<tapas> akrus: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> if its a ntfs partition now.. dont ya have to fdisk and delete/remake it ?
<tapas> i sprobably easier to rmember
<akrus> late xD
<akrus> kay done
<akrus> now fstab
<akrus>  ext3: No journal on filesystem on sda1
<akrus> what's this?
<tapas> akrus: did you use mke2fs?
<akrus> yep
<tapas> you need the -J option, too then
<akrus> k
<tapas> read the manpage
<tapas> don't trust my words
<akrus> o_O
<tapas> mkfs.ext3 does it all for you though
<akrus> oops
<akrus> k trying
<akrus> format C: /q :x
<akrus> nya
<akrus> working
<TheHermit> Firends while i was installing gimp through the termianl i close it but i idint mean to close and when i try to open another one to install gimp i cant bec its telling me that apt-get is using by another preccoser
<TheHermit> So what to do to closethe another proc
<hak5fan> Hi I've asked this question before, but forgot the command. How do I restart samba?
<PhinnFort> how can i switch to feisty from edgy?
<PhinnFort> do i just change my sources.list?
<endo602> hi
<akrus> ok, how to enable access to this folder for everyone?
<akrus> umask=000 not working ~_~
<PhinnFort> 777?
<endo602> my mount -a is saying "Could not resolve mount point "  what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<akrus> fiesty?
<akrus> it's in feisty? o_O
<PhinnFort> he was talking to be
<PhinnFort> *me
<BluesKaj> still works , even with the bad spelling :)
<akrus> Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> is there any reason to use feisty now?
<hak5fan> Does anyone know how to restart samba in ubuntu?
<akrus>  /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: in command line or gui?
<PhinnFort> command line is much quicker
<hak5fan> command line
<endo602> my mount -a is saying "Could not resolve mount point "  what does that mean?
<hak5fan> or gui for that matter
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<akrus> PhinnFort: using Feisty, looks okay :)
<akrus> endo602: dmesg|tail?
<PhinnFort> akrus: how do i upgrade?
<tapas> endo602: probably the mount point doesn't exist?
<akrus> PhinnFort: no idea :)
<endo602> it does
<PhinnFort> endo602: fix your /etc/fstab
<akrus> likely /etc/apt/sources.list -> Feisty
<endo602> according to the directories
<akrus> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<endo602> PhinnFort, what specifically
<hak5fan> PhinnFort:  tnx it workd
<PhinnFort> endo602: spelling errors?
<akrus> yep I'm right
<akrus> PhinnFort: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<endo602> aha
<akrus> change all the 'edgy' to 'feisty'
<PhinnFort> akrus: that's it?
<akrus> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<akrus> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<akrus> yep
<akrus> and reboot
<TheHermit> can i have a permision to folder wich is in the root folder
<PhinnFort> ok
<akrus> stdin: are you here?
<endo602> PhinnFort, no spelling error
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, why may I ask are you thinking of feisty when it's still alpha...admittedly not stable yet
<BluesKaj> ?
<PhinnFort> i'm used to ~amd64 from gentoo;)
<endo602> i get this error too "mbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<PhinnFort> endo602: did you remember to sudo mount?
<Taime1> why is that some sites think konqeror has active x controls but KNOW that firefox doesnt? is there some setting that allows konqeror to bypass these errors that i get when i use firefox for those same sites?
<endo602> yes
<BluesKaj> Taime1, game sites ?
<Taime1> well, no
<Taime1> let me give you two examples
<Taime1> www.toonamijetstream.com  and  www.myspace.com/beansmendoza
<Taime1> my son's favorite site and my wife's myspace page
<Taime1> firefox cannot open either of those sites
<Taime1> but konqeror can
<BluesKaj> the myspace one is a bit much , backgroundwise in FF
<BluesKaj> myspace is very transparent in FF
<Taime1> okay, what about the jetstream page?
<voggel> moin
<BTR> Hi, all of a sudden theres alot of my keys that doesnt work, what could  have  hanned
<voggel> habe gerade das erste mal kubuntu installiert und wollte standartmig opera draufpacken.. bin aber nicht dazu in der lage das zu installieren, da er den pfad nicht findet
<PhinnFort> BTR: coke?
<PhinnFort> !de | voggel
<ubotu> voggel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<voggel> thx
<PhinnFort> np
<endo602> what does it mean when i go into a folder and it sasy stalled at the bottom by status bar?
<BTR> PhinnFort: what
<PhinnFort> have you spilled sugar-water on your keys
<PhinnFort> ?
<jontec> can someone help me figure out how to setup my sound card? I need to setup the new alsa settings, but I think that alsa is having trouble with my headers
<PhinnFort> endo602: it's working very hard
<BTR> No, its the software that makes roblems
<endo602> any reason it would do that?
<PhinnFort> BTR: have you treated your software badly?
<PhinnFort> when patch says this, should i press n or y?: The next patch would create the file include/linux/swap-prefetch.h, which already exists!  Assume -R? [n] 
<Taime1> BTR: what language do you speak?
<brett__> I am trying to watch a video off of youtube and there is no sound. I am able to play videos off of my hard drive fine with sound.... can someone help me trouble shoot
<BTR> PhinnFort: Its my girlfriend tjat first exerienced it, and i dont know how to solve it
<BTR> Taime1: Danish
<Taime1> damn
<PhinnFort> BTR: what exactly is the problem?
<BTR> PhinnFort: i cant use haf of my keys
<gaspipe1_> hey people
<PhinnFort> BTR: can you manage to paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf to rafb.net/paste?
<BTR> PhinnFort: I can try
<brett__> can someone help me out please?
<PhinnFort> i can type out the commands for you;): kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> brett__: do you have a tv-tuner?
<radius> quick question, running kubuntu feisty, video and audio is choppy - any solution to this?
<brett__> PhinnFort: no-
<PhinnFort> brett__: can you type "lspci" in a konsole, and paste the output to rafb.net/paste?
<brett__> PhinnFort: it just started working
<PhinnFort> heh;)
<brett__> PhinnFort: ?? thanks though
<PhinnFort> np
<N6REJ> good afternoon everyone... how can I copy files from one folder and overwrite the existing files on another.
<BTR> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/508aFI48.html
<gaspipe1_> anyone know how to move the "program tabs" (the tab that opens on the bottom row to show which programs are running such as 2 firefox, 1 t-bird, and terminal) to the top panel where applications, lpaces and system is?
<PhinnFort> BTR: are you sure it's software related?
<Dr_willis> N6REJ,  cp command from the shell is one way.. or just drag and drop..  of course you are not very clear as to wat the problem is...
<PhinnFort> have you tried with another keyboard?
<jbruckman> PhinnFort: hey i'm back. could you help me with the tuner?
<PhinnFort> jbruckman: yes
<jbruckman> PhinnFort: thanks
<BTR> PhinnFort: I can ask my gf, she comes home in 2O mins
<Dr_willis> Home in 20 min! quick clean up the house!
<PhinnFort> lol
<carolyn> Some basic questions like: can you run the install cd as a live-CD?
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: standard cp won't do it will it?  I have an app that I need to update the files from the svn.  so I need to cp /foldera -> /folderb (overwrite all )
<Dr_willis> The Live cd can be installed..
<Dr_willis>  N6REJ  cp has a large # of optuons.. so yes it can do it i am guessing..
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: Ok, I'll take a look at the man.
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: do you know if the default mysql 5 installation has these features built in ?    Select "Transactional Database" and "Online Transactions Processing (OLTP)
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: or how to tell?
<Dr_willis> N6REJ,  no clue. I dont sql :)
<Dr_willis> mysql --version perhaps?
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: that makes 2 of us LOL... thats an idea, I'll try it.
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: nope :(
<adaptr> N6REJ: man mysql(d)
<N6REJ> adaptr: ty
<PF-Away> heh, doesn't the ubuntu kernel even have prefetching?
<beeiz> tralala
<jontec> hey, wishie, you still available?
<dope> i'm using nfs to mount a filesystem and i'm in the /etc/exports file putting in computers that will be able to access it but i will be in a different locations so my IP will be changing.  How can i access my nfs ?
<Dr_willis> you are accessing your nfs shares over the internet? or a local lan?
<dope> it would be over the internet
<arriesp> hi
<Dr_willis> dope,  you may want to look into the VPN stuff..  im not sure doing NFS that way is a good  idea.
<dope> oh
<Dr_willis> There may be some better ways.. but  now a days 'security' is king.
<Dr_willis> and im not sure that nfs over the internet is considered that secure.
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/117705/49/ - has some neat info on this topic.
<Dr_willis> NFS is known to be in the top-ten most common vulnerabilities reported by CERT and was abusively exploited.
<dope> damn
<dope> so i guess vpn is the way to go
<Dr_willis> or they tunnel nfs over ssh.
<dope> i'm not really sure how to set one up though
<Dr_willis> later in that artical.
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are doing exactly with the shares and so forth.
<Dr_willis> that sshfs stuff may do what you need easialy enough
<xXmelvinXx> hey
<xXmelvinXx> i have a question
<xXmelvinXx> im new using kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :) and....
<xXmelvinXx> wait
<xXmelvinXx> me
<adaptr> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> adaptr,  you scared him off the internet!
<Dr_willis> :)
<grazie> I lost sound when updating packages. Anyone got some suggestions for finding the problem?
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adaptr> or he's composing a really long sentence right as we speak :)
<grazie> done troubleshooting - no joy.
<Dr_willis> My sound cards give me no hassles.. (joy) so i cant help much.. what was updated  that broke it?
<grazie> Details here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81626
<hak5fan> hi for some reason saba fails to start... why?
<pixelation> oh noes... is konquer not compatible with flash AT ALL?
<Dr_willis> works for me.
<Dr_willis> youtube.com does at least
<pixelation> really?... ok, where should I look, what technique did you use?
<Dr_willis> installed flash9... and thats it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin. Can you give me a hand, please.
<ninHer> and how can you solve this using amd64 ?
<timster> I got given a harddrive today, 300 gig
<timster> Is there anyway I can install beryl on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> timster,  ive heard it can be done.. and no i havent done it. :)
<timster> k, thanks
<Dr_willis> i just played with it from some live cd's - and decided... bla.
<timster> Any alternatives?
<Dr_willis> other then 'get over the eye candy addiction' ?
<Dr_willis>  :)
<timster> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Bent> timster, I'm currently running beryl on kde
<Dr_willis> i found the mandriva Metis live cd - to be more useable...
<timster> Bent, how did you manage it?
<timster> Is there a guide or somehting?
<timster> Im not the most advanced of users.
<Bent> timster, yes there is a guide to it
<timster> Can you link to it?
<Bent> timster, I'm trying to find it
<timster> cheers
<timster> >_< 165 packages to upgrade
<[StingRay] > Hi all. I was using vmplayer successfully  10 minutes ago but now I have an error - /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmplayer: /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<Bent> timster, I think it was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<timster> Ok
<Bent> timster, eventhough I'm currently running it at fiesty
<timster> Ok, ill give it a shot
<Dr_willis> [StingRay] ,  thats not an error really.. mine sauys that all the time.. it always has.. it works fine anyway
<Dr_willis> i tend to use vmware server however.
<Dr_willis> work time - byeeeeeeeee
<Bent> timster, just be aware what type og graphic card you have
<[StingRay] > I was working, but now it refuses to start :(...why...
<timster> Nividia i think
<timster> Gforce
<Bent> timster, same here ;)
<timster> Cool
<timster> Im just reading through before i go for it.
<Bent> StingRay, problems with running wmware server?
<Bent> timster, very wise :)
<ubuntu___> How do I mount a ntfs hdd in linux on full write(im using the live cd[dapper64bit] )
<zyth> its not the best idea.
<tibbar> How do I mount a ntfs hdd in linux on full write(im using the live cd[dapper64bit] ). I don't care if it blows up my house
<dope> tibbar: i think writing to ntfs is still experimental
<zen_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<solitarybit> Anyone here runnning a Radeon 7000 VE?
<timster> !seth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timster> lol
<drbeams> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zyth> !boredom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boredom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> heh
<zen_> hello how do u see what java version u got in console?
<tibbar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<timster> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timster> oh dear
<zyth> wtf, my link to /home/foo/nwn/nwn doesn't work, but running /home/foo/nwn/nwn does.
<zyth> grr
<zen_> how do u see what version u got of java from console?
<zyth> bah
<zyth> nm solved issue
<zen_> any one knows?
<zyth> java -showversion
<zyth> kyle@derputer:~$ java -showversion
<zyth> java version "1.5.0_08"
<zyth> like so
<zen_> thanx
<zyth> np
<zyth> you'll have to scroll up to see it
<zyth> lol
<crazy_penguin> Hello everyone!
<dg_> hello
<dg_> slgum brazuca
<zen_> thanx zyth
<zen_> u advise me to remove java 5 to install 6 now i got same version as u
<zyth> umm... why do I have no mouse in GW.
<Thehound666> anyone have a good link to a how-to for setting up a squid proxy?
<Thehound666> Google pulling up crap and I'm intersted in setting one up
<zen_> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drbeams> can't heaar sound from amarok on shoutcast streams, why ?
<Thehound666> meh flash self-installs for firefox
<Thehound666> :)
<Thehound666> wouldn't be sure except codecs maybe
<herk> Help, please
<herk> I've lost my panel
<ulisse> ciao
<Thehound666> hmmm sure it didn't just crash?
<Thehound666> which restart may fix
<ulisse> chi mi da una mano
<herk> I've tried starting kicker from a command, I've tried rebooting - nada
<herk> Seems like something's running the HD constantly, too.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to open xyz port?any ideas?
<Thehound666> that seems above me. I'm a relative newbie myself.
<Thehound666> Just try to help if I can
<herk> I switched to Gnome and it worked fine.
<Thehound666> did you have gnome but running kde when you had the issue?
<Thehound666> thinking maybe part of gnome ran and tried to use same resources
<herk> no, I started with ubuntu, then upgraded to kubuntu
<Thehound666> though not sure which that'd be
<herk> I'm planning on reinstalling kubuntu from scratch
<Thehound666> might wait for the experts
<Thehound666> I'm not one of them...yet
<herk> It's not just hidden somewhere.
<ulisse> chi italiano
<Thehound666> they seem away atm
<Thehound666> was going to say remove gnome to test but if you put in gnome after the issue
<Thehound666> I doubt it's the issue
<herk> Yeah - I just logged out and logged back in in Gnome
<herk> I even ran a Maxtor drive test and it passed.
<chris____> what is a good program to download with like limewire
<HymnToLife> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chris____> thanks I'll check it out
<dope> i just want to mount a drive from a remote computer while i'm out traveling.  is vpn the best way to do this?
<zorglu_> q. is there a strigi package for dapper somewhere ?
<mky023> Hi!
<mky023> Am I alone??
<dope> i'm with you always
<mky023> Awesome!!! XD
<dope> just like Jesus
<yonkeltron> is there a channel for JSP discussion?
<mky023> I don't Know what is JSP
<dope> yonkeltron: possible, have you searched using the /list command?
<yonkeltron> dope....looking really
<dope> i'd say just find a java channel
<dope> jsp is java server pages right?
<yonkeltron> yes
<yonkeltron> i just asked in ##java but they can get kind of snarky sometimes
<yonkeltron> :_p
* dromer having usb-trouble again
<mky023> Ooo, this is great, everybody here knows something about computers... I felt strange in my classroom :p
<dope> snarky?
<dromer> low-end pc running edgy, the usb-device is in lsusb, but nothing gets mounted
<dope> they're a bit pompus?
<yonkeltron> dope: just rude and snappy sometimes
<distro-tester> hello everyone
<distro-tester> ok i installed chrootkit how do i make it gui to run it and add it menu?
<drbeams> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dope> yonkeltron: that seems to be a trend amoung programmers
<kashual> lo peeps
<distro-tester> do u know how to make rkhunter and chrootkit gui to run em and add them to menu ?
<drbeams> programers forget, that without users, thier programs are simply an self contained expression of themselves
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<kashual> http://www.rootkit.nl/
<dromer> how can I mount my usb-stick? it's not automounted
<kashual> http://www.tutorials-blog.com/linux-security/Just-ping/
<yonkeltron> dope: i'm not snarky
<drbeams> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* jf jumps up and down (yay everything is working now :))
<kashual> dromer mout /dev/sd* sda1 sdb1
<kashual> etc
<Hoxxin_> so if i really want to play games on linux, the best choice is to use, cedega, ive read that works good, but it costs :(
<kashual> just make sudo cat /etc/fstab or sudo cat /etc/mtab
<distro-tester> i allready installed ckhunter and chrootkit from adept just want to add them to menu as they don't show in desk how u do that?
<distro-tester> so i can rum em to
<dope> yonkeltron: i'm not either but a lot of kids i went to school with are and a fair number of young programmers i meet online are
<kashual> distro-tester http://www.tutorials-blog.com/linux-security/Just-ping/ read all them
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jf> mmmh, ok got Twinview to work...not sure if any of you are familiar with Windows but there's this app called UltraMon which allow you to have two taskbars (Panel) I would like this under KDE...but each Panel controlling only the apps on this one screen
<jf> Is there such a thing for Kubuntu? I've gotten a seperate Panel but it's doesn't do much but holds Widget and such
<dromer> kashual: I just did $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb  .. I can now see it in konqueror, but when umounting (same line but umount) I get: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<dope> <Alanna> Saying that Java is nice because it works on all OS's is like saying that anal sex is nice because it works on all genders
<jf> LOL
<kashual> dromer no point to give
<kashual> he will mount auto it as device name
<dromer> kashual: ah ... hmm, so apperantly iy first umounts .. then says it's not mounted ..
<kashual> for example
<kashual> sudo mount /dev/sda1  will mount sda1 on /media/sda1
<kashual> the device name will be forgiven dynamic ...... so u get first plugin usb stick it will be sda u get plug another in it will be named sdb
<kashual> 1 2 3 and so means the partition on device so root partition are ever 1
<kashual> dromer got it now
<kashual> ?
<kashual> dromer .....other then read here http://www.tecchannel.de/server/linux/402478/index7.html
<kashual> !google kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kashual> lol no google lines in any bots here
<kashual> :)
<kashual> [20:47]  <usemody> !google mount usb
<kashual> [20:47]  <ServiceBot> http://www.tecchannel.de/server/linux/402478/index7.html
<distro-tester> ok ill ask again i just would like to know how to add to menu ckhunter and chrootkit i installed whit adept and know if they run in auto on pc or i must run em gui?
<nagyv> distro-tester: not sure if I understood you correctly, but you can use kmenuedit to add new menu items
<distro-tester> how do i find them?
<nagyv> distro-tester: whereis ckhunter
<distro-tester> im just tryig to add ckhunter and chrookit adept installed to menu nag
<distro-tester> don't know
<distro-tester> eheh
<distro-tester> that's the problem
<nagyv> distro-tester: try it again, I don't get you
<distro-tester> do i have to run those 2 anti rookits or they work alone even if u can't see them on menu as iptables?
<distro-tester> that's 1 question
<distro-tester> 2 question if u can help me to locate them and add them menu
<nagyv> distro-tester: they work regardless of the menu
<distro-tester> i see
<nagyv> distro-tester: use the command whereis, and after kmenuedit
<distro-tester> in console?
<distro-tester> like whereis ckhunter like this?
<blekos> hello, i had messed up my system so i did a fresh install of kubuntu
<blekos> but when i go to synaptic to install mozilla i get
<blekos> mozilla-firefox-locale-gb install
<blekos> but i cannot find it anywhere
<nagyv> distro-tester: yes
<atidem> hi
<distro-tester> ok says desktop
<nagyv> blekos: did you already installed firefox?
<distro-tester> can't see it do
<nagyv> distro-tester: isn't it on your desktop?
<blekos> no
<distro-tester> hehe
<distro-tester> no
<distro-tester> zen@zen-desktop:~$ whereis ckhunter
<distro-tester> ckhunter:
<distro-tester> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<blekos> i've just logged in to the fresh install, hadn't the time to change anything yet
<distro-tester> but no one can see it
<distro-tester> ok blekos im glad u reinstalled everything back whit cd
<distro-tester> now get help
<distro-tester> so nag what i do?
<distro-tester> it's not in menu neither in desktop
<blekos> well, thought the best thing to do, then after i sort evrng out i'll have a good backup!!
<distro-tester> nor ckhunter and chrootkit
<distro-tester> !keep
<nagyv> blekos: run apt-get install firefox
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 836 kB
<blekos> i got the problem, i had enabled all repos
<blekos> ;)
<distro-tester> is keep the best way to back up for begginers nag?
<blekos> no i can see firefox and a couple of other tools :)
<distro-tester> i must backup everying to
<nagyv> distro-tester: try the search functionality in the Kmenu
<distro-tester> u nead to update repository blekos
<distro-tester> and backports
<distro-tester> !backports
<blekos> i did it :)
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<distro-tester> ok then update
<nagyv> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nagyv> blekos: cool :)
<distro-tester> nag i got java 5 but adept has 6 to wich one is best to install now i installed 5 shall i remove it for 5?
<nagyv> distro-tester: I prefer to back up using partimage
<blekos> i', m using pc xxx years now, and tried 2 migrated 2 linux a lot of times, but now its the time, linux is friendlier than ever, i've been having ubuntu since 5.x
<nagyv> distro-tester: try to write my full name, then I will see if you write me something
<distro-tester> ok i must use simple stuff im new to linux
<blekos> but never serioulsy worked on it
<distro-tester> nagyv
<blekos> it's been only a couple of months now, i switch 2 windows only to sync my mob/pda :(
<distro-tester> do i have to remove java 5 and put java 6 i got in adept nagyv?
<nagyv> distro-tester: it is simple (I think), and can backup your whole system. then if you mess it up it can put you back everything in 5 minutes
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> and for what i asked on java?
<nagyv> distro-tester: probably not, but you can do it if you would like to
<distro-tester> couse 6 is not stable yet right so better wait?
<nagyv> blekos: that's one thing that I am still unable to do on Linux :(
<blekos> yes, and it soo unfair...
<[StingRay] > Should I set the suid bit on smbmnt in order to mount a remote share with rw permissions for a user other than root?
<tidiman07> hello all
<nagyv> distro-tester: no idea, I simply don't know
<distro-tester> ok
<nagyv> blekos: actually it can depend on your mobile
<blekos> i got a mio a701, with wm5
<tidiman07> i need help about bash scripting
<[StingRay] > tidiman07 -> #bash
<blekos> has anyone install flash plugin 9?
<nagyv> blekos: yep :)
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> it's in back ports
<nagyv> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<distro-tester> u can install it from console or adept non free plug ins
<distro-tester> it's called
<blekos> does it work ok?
<distro-tester> yes
<nagyv> blekos: definitely
<distro-tester> nagdksdkls
<blekos> i had i minor prob with 7(?) firefox was crashing
<distro-tester> u like it spelled like this?
<distro-tester> im joking hehe
<tidiman07> thanx
<distro-tester> install 9 blekos
<nagyv> distro-tester: probably you are using konversation, just type nag and click on TAB :)
<distro-tester> nag
<blekos> i'm going for it, iam reading a tutorial :)
<distro-tester> nagyv:
<distro-tester> nagyv: hello
<distro-tester> what happens now i did that?
<nagyv> distro-tester: I am also really happy that you are here, but please stop this :)
<distro-tester> ok im just doing what u told me
<nagyv> distro-tester: you just don't have to write my full name, konversation will complete it correctly
<distro-tester> perfect
<nagyv> distro-tester: you can try it with na, then you will get a list
<distro-tester> done
<distro-tester> nagyv: i istalled java 5 and flash 9 do i nead to install any thing  else whit firefox ?
<distro-tester> like the java plugin for firefox?
<nagyv> distro-tester: the kaffeine plugin?
<distro-tester> says java plugin
<nagyv> distro-tester: you can even set up firefox to use kde-programs for a couple of actions (I mean if you click on a link like mms:// then it is used to be a video, but firefox won't know how to handle the mms protocol)
<distro-tester> Java plugin for mozilla/firefox
<distro-tester> A metapackage containing dependencies for runing Java in mozilla browsers.
<distro-tester> ok ill install firefox whit java plug in then next i nead vlc and plug ins to see every thing can u help me whit that?
<nagyv> distro-tester: I have a j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin installed
<jameo> hello
<distro-tester> yes that's it
<distro-tester> the one i resquest install whit firefox
<distro-tester> will it be hard to get vlc now and plug ins to see everything?
<nagyv> distro-tester: I don't know vlc
<distro-tester> ok
<blekos> cant w8t till i have install everything i need, then the fun starts-u know icons thems etc lol
<distro-tester> blekos 1 of all put firestarter and the 2 anti rootkits
<jameo> hello
<distro-tester> what antivirus i nead nag just to be sure clamav or others in adept?
<distro-tester> hi
<blekos> i've putt firestarter already :)
<nagyv> jameo: ahoy
<blekos> what is anti rootkits though?
<distro-tester> stuff to don't get u hacked
<distro-tester> install both under rootkit voice adpet
<distro-tester> adept*
<blekos> what's their name in synaptics?
<distro-tester> just write rootkits on search
<distro-tester> ckhunter and chrootkit
<nagyv> distro-tester: no clue, I don't mail on my system, and AFAIK there is no really a need for them under Linux (you can mainly spread the viruses for Windows users)
<nagyv> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<nagyv> !antivirus | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<blekos> ok i'll do so
<nagyv> !rootkits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> clamav is a pita
<distro-tester> what i must use then blues?
<distro-tester> i got even other antivirus in adept
<nagyv> !antivirus | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<distro-tester> btw on the install of java plugins i said yes to stop the grant permission is that correct?
<distro-tester> nagyv: ?
<nagyv> distro-tester: AFAIK yes
<distro-tester> fine every one do that
<distro-tester> it's important to be secure
<nagyv> distro-tester: then don't use the net :)
<distro-tester> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<distro-tester> i olso got f prot maby i can install that
<distro-tester> or norton whit anti spy adware and trojan haha
<distro-tester> also*
<distro-tester> hey blekos don't forgett anti trojan and worms
<distro-tester> :D
<blekos> !!!
<blekos> do they exist in linux?
<anosa> !kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<distro-tester> im joking
<blekos> i was planning of installing clamav or aegis
<blekos> what do u suggest
<distro-tester> we got f prot to
<blekos> last time i had clamav
<distro-tester> im looking f prot seems very good to adept has it check it out
<anosa> can anyone tell me what is kde-core? pls
<distro-tester> there's also many other antivirus for linux antivir avg and so on but just couse we come from xp we are paranoic u won't nead them 99%
<distro-tester> as soon as some one knows he will help u anosa
<distro-tester> ahaha blekos here virus seem to be games for pc on adept
<blekos> lol
<blekos> dont quite get it i googling for rootkits, and are supposed to be bad for ur "health@
<distro-tester> yes they are very dangerous
<nagyv> anosa: probably a main kde package that contains almost every really-kde package
<distro-tester> just install whit adept what i said search rootkits then ckhunter and chrootkit
<distro-tester> nagyv do u use skype ?
<nagyv> distro-tester: yes
<distro-tester> do u know how to get in a skypecast as linux version dosen't have live button?
<blekos> my adept is updating my system so i have 2 w8t
<distro-tester> ok
<killermach_> ok.. kubuntu seems to have stripped out many useful features in konqueror, I cannot figure out how to get them to display unless I reboot into Mandriva, 1) I have two folders same name, different locations, the konqueror window only shows the folder name, how do I get the folder name and FULL PATH in the title bar??
<distro-tester> if u know nagyv would help much or if i can install last windows 3.0 skype whit wine
<killermach_> .. 2) I make very much use out of the toolbar buttons that change the views, icons, detail, list, ect.. these are missing from konqueror, and from the Configure Toolbars, how do I get this into kubuntu?
<nagyv> distro-tester: I don't know, but you can search for it in the wine software database www.winehq.org I think
<distro-tester> im installing wine now whit adept what else i must add?
<swami> cedega
<distro-tester> whit it
<swami> for games
<distro-tester> don't play
<swami> if u want
<distro-tester> haribol swami
<distro-tester> i mean of wine stuff is there some thing else i nead ?
<distro-tester> it has libwine libwinedev winefish winedev i nead those to?
<swami> just give a google for "apt-get install wine"
<anosa> nagyv , so is it really lighter than kubuntu-desktop?
<swami> and there will be
<distro-tester> are u hindu swami prabu?
<swami> pula-n cur distro-tester
<nagyv> anosa: I don't think so
<distro-tester> romania ?
<distro-tester> what did u say swami u speaking rumenian?
<anosa> nagyv , then how about this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<distro-tester> couse pula is a bad word in romania
<distro-tester> btw nagyv how do u get in skypecasts when u use skype?
<newbiehere> (Newbie here) I rebooted my kubuntu machine only to discover that I cannot mount one of my harddrives. I get the error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1" and "return code from mount was 32 'mount failure'". Any suggestions for what to do next? I have Spinrite.
<distro-tester> if u know that can solve all
<nagyv> distro-tester: I have never tried it, look around on the skype forums
<nagyv> anosa: you are right, but this doesn't mean better at the same time. :)
<BluesKaj> what is kde-core , a stripped down cersion of kde desktop ?
<BluesKaj> version
<LjL> !kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<LjL> and yes sorta
<anosa> nagyv , but i wanna know more about it, im curious
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , that tells me a lot
<BluesKaj> :)
<anosa> ;)
<nagyv> anosa: you can always revert to the actual state, you just have to uninstall kde-core, and instead of the remove command you have to write install
<anosa> nagyv , yeah sure
<nagyv> anosa: look through the uninstalled programmes, and google after them. I was not really careful, but I saw that  it would remove openoffice and wireless assitant too.
<anosa> nagyv , yeah and a lot of my favite programs, like Amarok etc etc
<anosa> :((
<nagyv> anosa: why are you sorry? you get a cool distro without pasting these commands? :)
<anosa> yup, nagyv  actually i just wanna feel a more lite-weight kde, but if it willl ruin my box, i guess no but thanx, thanks but no
<killermach__> newbiehere: you can recover the superblock from the many that are kept in the filesystem, if it is ext2(ext3)
<nagyv> anosa: you can try out lighter distros (with different applicaitons), like xubuntu
<anosa> nagyv , yes, but  i think kde is more complete desktop environment
<nagyv> anosa: I agree, especially the ubuntu edition
<anosa> yeah :))
<distro-tester> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<distro-tester> how do i !w32
<killermach__> so no clues for tweaking konqueror in kubuntu back to a more usefuls state??
<distro-tester> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<JonB> Hi there, might I ask a question. I've just installed Kubuntu 6.10 on my Presario C310EA (running great)..but I can't get it out of 1.24x768..
<JonB> Now X.org has 1280x800 in xorg.conf, which is baffling me.
<JonB> err *1024
<james> limewire isn't listed by mepis.. is there a deb or mepis/ubuntu version?
<james> hi all
<blekos> ok i am stack with smg weird when i change desktop my taskbar dissapears any ideas?
<juano> james: you should download the rpm package from limewire.com and convert it to deb with alien
<james> juano: did you do it and did it work?
<juano> james: yes, sudo apt-get install alien
<JonB> Yes james, it works.
<james> thanks
<JonB> sudo alien -i limewirerpm...after alien is installed.
<juano> JonB: sudo alien -d -i limewirerpm ? or -i does the -d first by default ?
<JonB> I'm no expert, but I've always just used alien -i
<JonB> Works for me.
<juano> JonB: ah then it should do
<newbiehere> killermach__: it is ext3. fsck gave me got i/o and logical block errors so I am afraid it might be a serious hardware issue.
<LeeJunFan> any recommendations on wiki and/or forum software available freely?
<deicer>  heh
<deicer> kubuntu isnt so bad
<CrAcKeR> foughasdfo
<deicer> any decient features? guyz
<james> JonB: may i ask where to get a good "limewirerpm" and is that the real name?
<james> anyone heard of   http://frostwire.com/   and is it as good as limewire or comparible?
<JonB> james - No, that was not the real name. You could get the official RPM from limewire.com
<james> is limewire commercial ware?
<JonB> Limewire has a free version.
<JonB> It's available from the website.
<juano> james: yep 4.12 is the latest i think\
<james> someone else mentioned to me because i was downloading off Shoutcast
<slow-motion> n8
<hak5fan> Hi.... I still have some problems with samba. Now, for some reason samba refuses to start. I've tried rebooting my machine, and I've tried to reinstall it... it won't start at all..........
<x-factor_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mastertsunami> anyone know why selecting Configure VPN in the knetworkmanager with pptp plugin would yield no results?
<mastertsunami> is there a log or verbose mode i can rit in?
<maziah> ola, having problem when i type 'bash linux' to compile Fish for irssi.
<maziah> polymod.cpp: In member function PolyMod& PolyMod::operator*=(const PolyMod&):
<maziah> polymod.cpp:110: error: setmod was not declared in this scope
<maziah> polymod.cpp: In function void reduce(const Poly&, PolyMod&):
<maziah> polymod.cpp:178: error: setmod was not declared in this scope
<maziah> g++: polymod.o: No such file or directory
<maziah> schoof.cpp: In function int main(int, char**):
<maziah> schoof.cpp:983: error: setmod was not declared in this scope
<ifti> can someone help me to stop and restart a network card in ubuntu
<ifti> kubunut rather
<ifti> kubuntu
<JonB> ifti - tried a ifconfig <card> down... ifconfig <card> up?
<ifti> yeah
<ifti> I'm using madwifi-ng as the driver
<ifti> so I did sudo ifconfig wifi0 down
<ifti> and then up
<JonB> Ah, wireless card. What are you trying to do, just restart it?
<ifti> yeah
<ifti> it gets stuck somehow
<ifti> and if I reboot its fine
<ifti> but I'm sick of rebooting
<JonB> Ok, K menu->System Settings -> Network Settings...
<JonB> From there you can disable/enable it.
<ifti> tried that already
<maziah> i use kwlan
<ifti> the trouble is that its a madwifi-ng card
<maziah> i can right click and enable/disable interface at will
<ifti> or rather that I'm using madwifi-ng drivers
<maziah> i also have atheros chipset
<ifti> so wifi0 doesn't show up as a iface
<crazy_penguin> nalioth: ping
<ifti> but you have to make a VAP ath0
<ifti> is there any way to like turn off the card
<ifti> and then turn it back on
<ifti> like from the cardbus
<ifti> or pci
<ifti> if I eject the card, I'll crash
<juano> ifti: ifconfig [device]  down
<juano> ifti: sudo ifconfig [device]  down
<ifti> tried that
<ifti> anyone here use madwifi-ng
<maziah> yup
<maziah> i have zero problems
<ifti> I'm quite pleased with it too
<ifti> just upgraded
<ifti> but I was running kismet
<ifti> and whenever I exit it
<maziah> i can run kismet fine.
<ifti> my wifi goes nuts
<ifti> how is your kismet.conf set up?
<desper> can somebody help me with realplay?
<ifti> maziah: how do you exit kismet?
<ifti> capital Q I presume?
<ajboorde> HHow do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<kuka> HHow do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<ifti> have you tried putting a CD in it?
<kuka> yes
<kuka> But where do I access it
<kuka> What folder
<JonB> kuka - if it's mounted... /media/cdrom0
<ifti> it should show up on the desktop
<ifti> or you should get a window pop up
<JonB> if not.. "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<ifti> look in /media
<cpk1> the dev point is hardly ever cdrom its probably /dev/hdc or somesuch
<juano> cpk1: its /dev/hdb mostly
<JonB> Ah shit, course it's not.
<JonB> Sorry, I flip from distro to distro.
<nuxil> yo yo yo.. fresh install of kubuntu :D
<nuxil> i love it
<kuka> Now another question
<kuka> How do I decompress .rar files in linux?
<cpk1> unrar
<kuka> is there a website
<kuka> or is there a packet
<cpk1> its in the repos
<kuka> The what? (1st day with linux)
<andremarte> ciao ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema, mi servirebbe sapere come formattare un hd da linux
<cpk1> there is unrar (the non-free one) and unrar-free (the free one) however they both cost zero money
<kuka> where is the repos
<Sanne> kuka: this might clear things up a bit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<cpk1> kuka: the repositories, you know aptitude, its how you will install most everything
<kuka> Okay
<rpedro__> !it | andremarte
<ubotu> andremarte: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manchicken> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nuxil> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yaccin> i dont get my ICQ-Contacts displayed in kopete :( (edgy)
<nuxil> how is kopete now. compared to amsn?
<ifti> anyone know how to stop networkmanager?
<yaccin> nui dont know amsn ^^
<jbruckman> does anyone know what the wild character is for the command sudo apt-get? Example: sudo apt-get remove med-*
<lounge> anyone know what it is that stops amarok from building a music library?
<jbruckman> just so you know, that example DOESN'T work
<cpk1> lounge: eh? you probably need some flavor of sql maybe if it isnt working
<Sanne> jbruckman: according to 'man apt-get', your example should work, as far as I understand.
<jbruckman> Sanne: I'm getting some weird problems... oh well. I need to grab some dinner, then I'll come back and work on it.
<distro-tester> do u advise me to use amule or ktorrent?
<Sanne> jbruckman: good luck, and enjoy your meal. :)
<cpk1> distro-tester: they both do 2 different things, if you wanted to only use torrents then you would only need ktorrent and if you wanted an emule clone then you would only need amule
<distro-tester> well i get attacks from edonkey and i don't have amule installed so what u think it's better not to install it?
<distro-tester> firestarter is blocking many attacks from those ports every 5 sec
<Legolas_Faol> how can I emulate Explorer?
<ifti> google ie4linux
<manchicken> Legolas_Faol: IE or the windows explorer?
<ifti> good point
<qRohde> hi, I got a friend with a newly installed kubuntu, he got a downloaded deb-file, how do he install it?
<ifti> sudo dpkg -i <thefilename>
<ifti> from the terminal
<qRohde> ifti, thanks
<Sanne> qRohde: but also make sure the application is not already in the official repositories. Most times there's no need to download and install by hand.
<cpk1> qRohde: or you can right click it in the gui and install from there
<qRohde> Sanne, it's skype :)
<Sanne> qRohde: ok, I just wanted to make sure :)
<Legolas_Faol> IE6 or 7
<qRohde> Sanne, its ok
<Sanne> :)
<qRohde> cpk1, ok, thanks :)
<distro-tester> do u know if we can use ninja che irc chat client ?
<Legolas_Faol> manchicken: IE7 or IE6
<Sanne> Legolas_Faol: (disclaimer: I didn't use this script myself and it is not connected to Ubuntu per se): http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<sFEARs> hello channel
<manchicken> Legolas_Faol: I don't think IE7 stuff is there.  IE6 works (minus activex) fine for testing.
<Legolas_Faol> manchicken: sorry, how??
<manchicken> Legolas_Faol: That link Sanne probably would help.
<Sanne> :)
<Legolas_Faol> ok, tnx
<manchicken> Thank Sanne, not me ;)
<Legolas_Faol> tnx Sanne!
<Legolas_Faol> ;)
<Sanne> Legolas_Faol: you're welcome :)
<sFEARs> so i finally got kubuntu installed with only a couple minor problems.. and i have gigs worth of windows files that don't seem to be worth anything anymore
<alina_> sal
<sFEARs> anyone want to add thier opinion
<eisma> anyone know how kubuntu would run on a laptop with only 96mb of memory?
<eisma> and a pentium2 processor?
<manchicken> sFEARs: I'm not quite sure what your question is.
<sFEARs> can't say i quite got around to a question yet
<manchicken> eisma: You may want to check out xubuntu.
<sFEARs> i'm sure i'll think of some shortly
<eisma> would that run better?
<sFEARs> i'm running xubuntu on a PII
<manchicken> sFEARs: I'm just not clear what information you're trying to obtain ^_^
<surgy> how do i get mp3 support on K3b
<manchicken> eisma: xubuntu is designed to be more light weight.
<sFEARs> i have a little more than 96mb though
<manchicken> !mp3 | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sFEARs> how would i check how much memory i'm using
<eisma> manchicken: what does it require?
<Sanne> eisma: and also check out the alternate cd with a text based installer. 96 Mb might be a not enough for the desktop live/install cd.
<sFEARs> right click on my computer right??
<manchicken> eisma: Not quite sure. You may want to look at it.
<sFEARs> wait.. MY COMPUTER IS GONE!
<manchicken> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<manchicken> sFEARs: ksysguard is great for that.
<sFEARs> whatis ksysguard
<sFEARs> i'm completly new to linux
<sFEARs> is that already installed
<surgy> manshicken: but that says nothing about K3B mp3support only divx support for totem
<lounge> cpk1,
<lounge> cpk1, you mean we're gonna have use something other than sqllite?
<cpk1> lounge: that would be a flavor of sql =)
<Sanne> sFEARs: if you are new, check out the "Kubuntu Desktop Guide" you'll get from the Help entry in the Kubuntu menu. It should help you with the basics.
<lounge> i've tried installing one of the others before & it was a real mess.. :(
<sFEARs> aight
<lounge> cpk1, i've tried installing one of the others before & it was a real mess.. :(
<surgy> sFEARs: ksysguard is like windows protection suite that comes with SP@
<lounge> cpk1, at least it wasn't easy... :(
<jmichaelx> surgy: there is a file you need to install from the repos... don't remember the name... 'k3b-mp3' or something like that
<_`XeOn_> where do i find drivers for a vid card 3dfx voodooo 3?
<cpk1> lounge: mysql and sqlite should both be easy since they are in the repos
<jmichaelx> surgy: if someone else already answere you on your question, i apologize
<surgy> jmichaelx: ok thnx ill serach
<distro-tester> hello i installed bitchx from adept but im using console to run it couse can't find it in menu how do i add it?
<lounge> he's new to it all - and i'm not too high up in the ranks either. and he has no net connection - most of it is me talking him through it on the phone.
<lounge> ok - i'll cross my fingers ;)
<McGraw> Hey,
<lounge> cpk1, ^
<Sanne> sFEARs: to check if you have ksysguard, type the name of the app in a konsole window, or start it with "Menu->Run Command". If it comes up, you have it ;)
<Tachyon> Is there a good guide that gives a run down of the System Settings in Kubuntu?
<Tachyon> I just have a hard time finding something when I need to find it
<sFEARs> i'm guessing by the kubuntu menu you mean the applications menu? and i don't see a help menu anywhere
<distro-tester> i really nead your help now ahah i just installed bitchx from adept but im using console to chat couse i can't find int in menu can u tell me how to add it as im now to linux?
<cpk1> lounge: well you have the internet so technically you could download all the debs he needs for him
<distro-tester> never chatted from a shell real cool
<cpk1> lounge: but iirc amarok comes with kubuntu which means it probably comes with sqlite or mysql
<jmichaelx> distro-tester: what program are you using to chat from the console?
<distro-tester>  bitchx
<Sanne> sFEARs: I mean the menu you get when you klick on the "K" icon on the panel, equivalent of windows start menu.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<McGraw> Hi again, somebody knows when can i dowload a great art gallery for openoffice?
<sFEARs> yeah... i don't have help in there
<sFEARs> i don't see a search either
<distro-tester> i can't find it in menu or desktop so u know how to add it michale?
<distro-tester> or it's not a gui client?
<distro-tester> michael+
<Sanne> sFEARs: you don't? Weird. You *are* on Kubuntu, yes?
<sFEARs> well.. here's the story
<Tachyon> sFEARs: I specifically mean the "System Settings" menu
<jmichaelx> distro-tester: are you asking me? i have never used bitchx
<distro-tester>  yes if u know how to add it to desk and menu
<grim76> distro-tester: it is not a gui application...same as irissi for irc via cli
<distro-tester> i see
<sFEARs> i originally installed ubuntu
<distro-tester> so i can just chat from console whit it?
<sFEARs> then decided to upgrade to kubuntu thru aptitude
<distro-tester> im new to linux but had they idea to try to see if it worked from console
<distro-tester> cool btw
<surgy> k3b-mp3 is only available as an rpg and i dont see it in the repos
<lounge> i do - but he has a kubuntu cd which has amarok & all the libraries... he has sqlite - it comes with the kubuntu - and it works ok on the live disk - but no joy on his install :/
<grim76> distro-tester: yes it is very handy for chatting from the CLI when you are remoted in from another place or CLI is the only thing available
<sFEARs> i guess that would be the equivilent of installing kubuntu.. not quite sure how else to call it
<sFEARs> anyway
<distro-tester> cli is the console?
<sFEARs> half way thru download/install my laptop lost power
<grim76> distro-tester: yes
<SammyF> hey there
<distro-tester> grim i like ninja the irc client chat rpm can we use it here ?
<McGraw> hi
<distro-tester> hello
<McGraw> i need help
<nagyv> 'ask | McGraw
<Sanne> sFEARs: so I guess you still have the Ubuntu desktop (Gnome)?
<sFEARs> afterward... the kubuntu boot screen would show... kubuntu login...then gnome
<nagyv> !ask | McGraw
<ubotu> McGraw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lounge> cpk1, i do - but he has a kubuntu cd which has amarok & all the libraries... he has sqlite - it comes with the kubuntu - and it works ok on the live disk - but no joy on his install :/
<sFEARs> then for some reason.. i'd click on something.. and with no rhyme or reason... poweroff
<distro-tester>  if grim or any one knows if we can use ninja it's a irc client chat in rpm u know anything about it ?
<grim76> distro-tester: I have never heard of that IRC client I use irssi personally
<distro-tester> ok thanx
<McGraw> I want to install a clipart in for openoffice
<distro-tester> fedora has it
<sFEARs> sometimes it would be a right click.. sometimes opening console.. it would just poweroff
<SammyF> I can't access directories through Konqueror anymore (shell access runs fine) and when I try to open the trashcan I get (trying to translate from french here, so bear with me if the english error looks slightly differently) "Error KIOExec - Malformed URL trash:/" ... any idea?
<Sanne> sFEARs: that sounds like the half install didn't do good things to your system...
<sFEARs> so i finally got failsafe open... and aptitude purge kubuntu
<Sanne> ok
<sFEARs> seemed to work alright
<sFEARs> except i thought that was to uninstall kubuntu.. now i get a different login.. still kubuntu though
<nagyv> McGraw: google could not help you?
<sFEARs> and kde 3.5 on my desktop.. it's like the purge finished the install
<sFEARs> and being unfamiliar so far.. i'm not sure what the hell is going on
<SammyF> any idea?
<vontux> if i delete something with "rm" am I correct in assuming that there is no way to retrieve it?
<McGraw> I've downloaded a clipart from openoffice.org but i don't know how to install the tar.gz package
<Sanne> sFEARs: sounds like quite a ride. I would try to install or even reinstall the package "kubuntu-desktop" (in case you didn't use this exact package already) and see where it gets me.
<nagyv> vontux: no, but it is not easy to get it back.
<JonB> Hmm has anyone else had problems with a WSXGA screen with Kubuntu (or linux in general)?
<sFEARs> is there a way i can check for proper installation
<SammyF> McGraw: checked what's in the archive?
<nagyv> McGraw: try google, I get this in 5secs http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/ifaq.php
<sFEARs> i did try that.. it just said something like 0 needed 0 installed
<McGraw> ok i'll try
<vontux> nagyv: can you explain the way to do it, or send me a link about the retrieval process?
<sFEARs> i also tried the reinstall command.. i forget exactally what the command was, that didn't seem to do anything either
<sFEARs> that's when i decided to purge.. and all of a sudden it seemed to work
<SammyF> anyway ... anybody have any idea about the KIOExec error? (and yes .. I googled for it, and found two people having similar problems.. one didn't get an answer, the other one was on an italian forum:/
<Sanne> sFEARs: so kubuntu-desktop seems to be installed. But if it is, you should have the "K Menu" and the KDE panel and desktop.
<sFEARs> i have the k menu
<sFEARs> and that's lots of stuff in there.. a lot more than ubuntu had
<Sanne> sFEARs: but no help?
<sFEARs> and there's*
<sFEARs> nope
<sFEARs> i have applicatoins
<sFEARs> actions
<sFEARs> and the log off/shut down stuff
<sFEARs> and the run command
<sFEARs> i have a home button beside that.. and the konquorer beside that
<sFEARs> konqueror*
* SammyF whispers plaintively 'help'
<Sanne> sFEARs: hmm, might be edgy shuffled things around? I'm on Kubuntu 6.06. You're on edgy (6.10)?
<nagyv> vontux: I can't find the webpage. try "undelete Linux" with google or something similar. Take care that you do not write to the partition.
<sFEARs> 6.10
<vontux> ok
<vontux> thx
<nagyv> vontux: you will also need to know the partition's type, probably it is ext3
<nagyv> vontux: good luck! (you will need it)
<vontux> yeah, it is ext3
<Sanne> Can anybody on Kubuntu Edgy please tell sFEARs where the help entry is in the K-Menu?
<nagyv> sFEARs: the first item over the lowest separator
<Sanne> sFEARs: in the meantime, we can try something else. Do you know how to open konsole or another terminal emulator?
<SammyF> sFEARs: just above "add/remove programms"
<vontux> nagyv: its not biggie if it doesn't work out, but it is something I should know how to do in case I loose an important file
<sFEARs> switch user
<SammyF> sFEARs: or whatever it is called in english ;)
<sFEARs> yeah.. i can get into konsole
<sFEARs> and add/remove is under lost & found
<nagyv> vontux: don't use the command line for deleting, and there won't be problems (you have a trash for the desktop)
<SammyF> sigh
<SammyF> sFEARs: weird .. I've got help between those
<Sanne> sFEARs: when you now type ksysg<tab>, konsole should tab complete the application name, if you have it. If it does, start it with enter.
<vontux> nagyv: thx for the advice
<SammyF> sFEARs: but I installed the KUbuntu distro, not KDE out of GNOME
<nagyv> I think that the same Help is used in every KDE application, so a simple F1 can also show him the help
<sFEARs> is ksysg a command?
<filthpig> ksysguard?
<Sanne> sFEARs: no, ksysguard, but you can tab complete commands in konsole, very convenient.
<sFEARs> nice
<SammyF> nagyv: hmm .. F1 doesn't do anything for me ... but then .. I still have my disk problem ;)
<Sanne> sFEARs: so, does it start?
<sparr> is there a way to use wildcards with apt-get and have it pick (at random, i dont care how) between conflicting matches?
<sFEARs> nope ksysguard command not found
<sFEARs> i have a ksystraycmd
<nagyv> sFEARs: isn't your whole system broken?
<surgy> ok so im following these instruction http://www.pastebin.ca/331503 and am at the "cd k3b-0.11.23" part and the terminal sayss its not a valid directory can someone help please?
<Sanne> sFEARs: ok, then you could install it. The package name is also ksysguard.
<sFEARs> not exactally
<sFEARs> alright
<sFEARs> let me try
<SammyF> sFEARs: alternatively, type ks and then tap twice on TAB
<sFEARs> downloading
<sFEARs> or i guess i should say reading database
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I have problem
* juano__ comes back
<SammyF> frojnd: who doesn't?
<frojnd> :)
<sFEARs> what exactally is it called while it's doing this.. is it installing, downloading??
<SammyF> ;)
<frojnd> Ive installed boinc-manager and boinc-client and all the sudden 3gbs of my data are used...
<Sanne> sFEARs: even if this succeeds, I'd like to help you get the help entry and the packages, if you have still time.
<sFEARs> yeah.. i've got time
<frojnd> I meand Ihave 3gb left and now I have 4mbs..
<frojnd> :S
<Sanne> sFEARs: yes, the package manager downloads and installs the package.
<frojnd> that sux
<sFEARs> i'm sure there's a lot more than just the help missing though
<SammyF> frojnd: can't help you with that .. never installed boinc
<nagyv> Sanne: isn't it better to reinstall it safely, instead of trying to find out what is missing?
<sFEARs> is there a way to check to see how much was installed
<sFEARs> or to verify the packages or something
<sFEARs> md5 sum mabey
<sFEARs> system guard is up
<sFEARs> giving me a couple of graphs
<james_xxx> ok now i am trying out bitchx... i don't appreciate the name of it, but otherwise it does rock
<Sanne> nagyv: might be, but it *should* be possible to repair with the whole kubuntu-desktop, I'd like sFEARs to repeat installing this one. What do you think?
<sFEARs>  ksysguard
<sFEARs> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sFEARs>   Major opcode:  145
<sFEARs>   Minor opcode:  3
<SammyF> anyway ... anybody know what to do when one gets a KIOExec error "URL trash:/ badly formed" and access to any directory with Konqueror doesn't work anymore ( loads for a few minutes,  then stops loading and returns as if nothing had happened)
<sFEARs>   Resource id:  0x0
<sFEARs> Failed to open device
<nagyv> Sanne: I agree, but we can also see a diff of his installed packages and the packages of a newly installed system, I have such a list
#kubuntu 2008-01-21
<cn28h> lovely, no worries -- is this an ext3 partition?
<lovely> cn28h: mount: can't find sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cn28h> lovely, yeah, that's not the correct syntax -- which fs does it use?
<lovely> cn28h: if I didnt remove them, how would they be missing?.... yes
<yao_ziyuan> seriously,
<lovely> cn28h: fs?
<cn28h> lovely, ok you first need to make a mount point
<cn28h> lovely, fs = filesystem
<yao_ziyuan> kbuntu should remake itself as ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop
<cn28h> lovely, mkdir /media/temp ; mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/temp
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu should not do everything over again, like chinese input support
<yao_ziyuan> let ubuntu take care of them
<cn28h> lovely, as root, then cd to /media/temp and see if you can see stuff there
<lovely> cn28h: I went for the faster linux format, I believe it is the ext-3
<trond> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cn28h> lovely, well, try taht then, if not it'll just list an error saying you were wrong and it wasn't ext3 and you can try another
<Dragnslcr> yao_ziyuan- that's exactly what Kubuntu already is
<lovely> cn28h: done, it seems to be ext-3
<yao_ziyuan> no. if i install kubuntu freshly, i don't automatically get chinese display and input
<cn28h> lovely, are you able to see your files?
<lovely> cn28h: no such file or Dir
<Dragnslcr> yao_ziyuan- probably because Gnome and KDE are responsible for it themselves
<lovely> cn28h: http://rafb.net/p/1IvdYq35.html
<cn28h> lovely, no "to" there, just cd /media/temp ; ls
<yao_ziyuan> Dragnslcr: there are some things not specific to gnome or kde that ubuntu automatically sets up well
<yao_ziyuan> like chinese fonts
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu's chinese fonts suck
<yao_ziyuan> can't use them
<lovely> cn28h: DOH
<Dragnslcr> yao_ziyuan- then that's an issue with KDE
<yao_ziyuan> so i have to install ubuntu first, then kubuntu-desktop
<lovely> cn28h: got them
<cn28h> lovely, so now the question is why doesn't it automount -- ps aux | grep /usr/sbin/hald
<yao_ziyuan> Dragnslcr: maybe...
<cn28h> (to see if hald is running)
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in?
<Odd-rationale> cn28h: I just got here. Is lovely having problems automounting an external ntfs hdd?
<yao_ziyuan> lol. i don't hate ubuntu's shitty-yellow interface so much now...
<lovely> cn28h: http://rafb.net/p/2rND7x78.html
<yao_ziyuan> still will try to find better gnome themes online
<cn28h> Odd-rationale, ext3, but otherwise yes -- he can mount it, i just doesn't auto mount, so I'm having him investigate HAL now
<yao_ziyuan> i also tried fedora 8 + kde yesterday. fedora 8's kde doesn't come with the Polyester theme by default
<ardchoille> !language | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Odd-rationale> cn28h: OK. Well, I have problems automounting ntfs. But I can mount from the cli, so no big deal. Just wondering whether it was the same issue...
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in?
<lovely> cn28h: actually it started with my digital camera not conecting, and has moved on
<cn28h> lovely, hm, seems to be running.. /etc/init.d/hald restart, then unmount, unplug, plug back in
<yao_ziyuan> and fedora's repository server is slow ass
<yao_ziyuan> o
<cn28h> Odd-rationale, it may be a HAL thing
<yao_ziyuan> i thought #pclinuxos is the only family friendly channel :)
<lovely> cn28h: -su: /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory
<cn28h> sorry, /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Odd-rationale> cn28h: I searched the forums. Serveral reports of the same issue. No definite solution yet. Probably hardy will fix it.
<cn28h> hm
 * yao_ziyuan sings to: "where family-unfriendliness is... that's the place for me... where i'm me in my own space, where i'm free that's the place... i wanna be! ..."
<lovely> cn28h: It is odd, on trying one time to fix the camera prob, I reinstalled and it worked untill I reinserted my saved settings
<cn28h> hm
<cn28h> well, afaik auto mount of that sort is done by HAL, so it is most likely an issue with your HAL configuration
<cn28h> (you might ask in #hal)
<lovely> cn28h: so, unmount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/tem?
<cn28h> no
<cn28h> umount /media/temp
<yao_ziyuan> it's always better to have both
<cn28h> and you'll have to cd out of the dir first
<cn28h> otherwise you'll get that it's in use
<mantan> I'm using gutsy and it just told me to version upgrade to gutsy, what is the meaning of this?
<lovely> cn28h: umount: /media/temp: device is busy
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in?
<mantan> I just installed fyi
<cn28h> lovely, see previous lines
<lovely> cn28h: ahh
<yao_ziyuan> #ubuntu has 1258 ppl...
<yao_ziyuan> very insane...
<Strangelet> eh, less than a fraction of them are actually active
<lovely> cn28h: http://rafb.net/p/5zHa6b10.html
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyuan: I'm one of them :)
<mint2> mantan - me too
<yao_ziyuan> Odd-rationale: i decide to keep both channels
<mantan> mint2 did you get a failed adept update as well?
<lovely> cd /
<sledge> hello everyone. :-)
<lovely> cd //
<mint2> yes
<lovely> oops
<cn28h> lovely, because it's not mounted -- see df -h to check mounts (or run mount with no parameters)
<mint2> mantan - same here
<sledge> I got a problem with my SATA drives.
<mint2> mantan - so i  did sudo apt-get update
<mint2> adept seems to be going funny
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<sledge> Specifically, I have two machines. Dmesg on both machines shows the partitions, but on one machine, only the generic device (sda, sdb) show up, not the partition nodes (sda1, sdb1).
<lovely> cn28h: http://rafb.net/p/eOAEv499.html
<FaiDillinGer> should i install the wine version thats in the repos ? or is it outdated ?
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in?
<sledge> Anybody seen this before?
<biovore> FaiDillinGer: you can get the latest wine from winehq
<BluesKaj> sledge, dmesg | grep hd ?
<cn28h> lovely, right, notice how /dev/sdb1 isn't in the list -- now that you've restarted hal, unplug the device and plug it back in, see what happens.  If nothing, you might have to go ask in #hal (because I'm not hal guru)
<FaiDillinGer> ok biovore
<mantan> mint2 I just tried doing the apt get and it told me i need to manually run dpkg. did you get this too
<sledge> BluesKaj: let me paste that
<mint2> yeah
<mint2> do as it says
<lovely> cn28h: am unplugging and replugging again
<lovely> cn28h: same
<sledge> BluesKaj: let me paste that
<sledge> BluesKaj: http://rafb.net/p/VMXkWA25.html
<sledge> BluesKaj: There are no partition device nodes in /dev:
<sledge> servesledge:~$ ls -al /dev/sd*
<sledge> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 2008-01-20 17:34 /dev/sda
<sledge> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2008-01-20 17:34 /dev/sdb
<cn28h> lovely, try asking in #hal
<lovely> cn28h: thanks for trying, off I go
<cn28h> np
<sledge> Now, I must mention that the other machine is the server edition, not desktop.
<jimmygoon> Help! I activated kwin compositing (since compiz has worked fine and kde4 with my existing 7.10 install had worked)
<jimmygoon> anyway, it doesn't now and I can't see anything when I log in, where do i change the setting back from bash
<g2g591> jimmygoon: #kubuntu-kde4
<jimmygoon> thanks g2g591
<Odd-rationale> Does konversation have emoticons?
<jimmygoon> g2g591: do you know how? I can't look. I'm stuck w/ irssi
<mantan> how do I set up 2 monitors on gutsy? I can't find anywhere in the monitor & display to do so
<Dragnslcr> Odd-rationale- for the love of all that is sacred, I hope not
<g2g591> jimmygoon: try /join kubuntu-kde4
<Odd-rationale> Dragnslcr: Just wondering...
<jimmygoon> g2g591: I did, but there are 30 (inactive) people there. thanks. I will lynx and look
<g2g591> jimmygoon: oh. i wish i knew how to fix for you
<JustMe> Mantan: check here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<jimmygoon> g2g591: thats kewl. thanks
<Dr_willis> once you install the nvidia driver and tools. theres a nvidia config tool that enables the moniotrs
<jimmygoon> g2g591: I found a config file and set compositing:false so I may have fixed it
<sledge> BluesKaj: The partitions _do_ show up inf cfdisk, but not in /sys.
<mantan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mantan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mantan> it gave me that when I tried the first line that tutorial gives you
<ouellettesr> hello, I just installed kubuntu, and after I rebooted, it starts up and the screen is all messed up. There are lines going from the botton of the screen to the top. And kind of left to right
<NickPresta> !aptfix | mantan
<ubotu> mantan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Dr_willis> ouellettesr,  what video card?
<mantan> it's not identifying the comman gedit
<Dr_willis> kubuntu diosent have gedit.. use some other editor.
<Dr_willis> or install gedit
<Dr_willis> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<g2g591> mantan: kate is the kubuntu version of gedit
<ouellettesr> Dr_willis: I have an aopen mp945-d, it has a Intel 945GM Express chipset and the video is integrated
<ouellettesr> hello?
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me?
 * g2g591 heres an echo in the distance
 * g2g591 doesn't know how to fix soundcard stuff
<cn28h> ouellettesr, does changing your resolution make a difference?
<ouellettesr> cn28h. how do I do that?
<cn28h> onesandzeros, K->System settings->Monitor/Display
<cn28h> er
<cn28h> ouellettesr, rather
<ouellettesr> I couldn't even login to do that
<ouellettesr> but I fixed it
<cn28h> how?
<ouellettesr> kubuntu installed using wrong driver
<cn28h> tweaked xorg.conf?
<ouellettesr> it was set to intel, I changed it to i810
<cn28h> i810 is an intel driver
<ouellettesr> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cn28h> but, it works
<ouellettesr> right, but it was preset to intel, not sure why
<cn28h> that's that important thing ;P
<ouellettesr> yep
<cn28h> man, the kernel takes a lot longer to compile than I remembered
<cn28h> granted, it's been ~5 years since I did this regularly
<cn28h> and it was on the same hardware, haha
<ouellettesr> I haven't compiled a kernel in a very long time
<NickPresta> Any idea why `fglrxinfo -display :0` would return info about Mesa drivers when I have fglrx in my xorg.conf with the drivers installed (and restricted-manager tells me they are in use)?
<ouellettesr> well ever since using ubuntu
<cn28h> yeah, when I was new to linux I thought building the kernel was so cool ;P
<cn28h> I used to check kernel.org all the time looking for new releases
<cn28h> of course I was also using slackware, so you know I had to love compiling things
<cn28h> after a few years that got old, though
<cn28h> any of you guys play with encfs yet?
<hdevalence> how would I fix "undefined reference to `Blitz::blur(QImage&, int)'"?
<flake> hdevalence - should you ask that in a blitz irc or forum?  The answer is though, that you are not linking to the library when you should
<hdevalence> flake: I'd kinda figured out the part about not linking to the library, but I can't figure out why it's unable to
<oldmanstan> i hosed my wireless, when i originally install kubuntu there was this nice popup in the sys tray that would show detected networks, now it's gone, any ideas?
<oldmanstan> now the icon just gives me settings and stuff
<flake> don't know how blitz ide is put together, prob best to ask in their forum
<ouellettesr> is there a package like build essentials for kubuntu?
<ardchoille> ouellettesr: There is build-essential
<ardchoille> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ouellettesr> ahh I was putting an "s" at the end of it
<blizzzek> gn8
<ouellettesr> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw :)
<cn28h> oldmanstan, which wireless card do you have?
<ouellettesr> hm I can't seem to run ./autogen.sh is there a package that I need to do that?
<oldmanstan> cn28h: atheros, but it's not a hardware thing, the applet just disappeared
<ouellettesr> aclocal, autoreconf, automake, libtoolize are all  not found.
<cn28h> ouellettesr, what error do you get?
<cn28h> olddude67, maybe it was knetworkmanager?
<ouellettesr> that all those files I just listed above are not found
<cn28h> er, oldmanstan
<ouellettesr> oh
<cn28h> ouellettesr, there's not a ./configure script already?
<oldmanstan> cn28h: yeah, knetworkmanager is still there, but only has manual configuration as an option, no wireless networks listed
<cn28h> hm, odd
<cef> oldmanstan: left click instead of right?
<cn28h> not sure -- I just use wpa_supplicant
<oldmanstan> cef: left click shows connection status but the only tab available now is "device" whereas before the others were active
<ouellettesr> cn28h: getting automake took care of it
<cef> oldmanstan: hrmm.. did you use manual settings for anything in there like the lan?
<oldmanstan> i didn't have but my sister was screwing with my computer (which is what caused this), she was trying to get on a wireless network, couldn't do it, and the next time i used the machine it was like this
<cef> hrmmmm
<cef> might've set up the wireless adapter for a static address or something
<oldmanstan> the right click menu used to list all the detected wireless networks, now only "manual configuration" and some other settings stuff
<cef> go into manual configuration and check I guess
<oldmanstan> ugh
<oldmanstan> it shouldn't be this easy to break it imho
<cef> it's probably not broken. it might even be disabled
<oldmanstan> says it's enabled
<oldmanstan> ath0 and eth0 are both enabled
<cef> hardware switch is on?
<cef> (I know I've done that before)
<jimmygoon> Is there a kde equiv of gksu?
<oldmanstan> hehe, yeah, hardware switch is one, although it wasn't the first time i tried fixing this
<cef> oldmanstan: better safe than sorry. :D
<cn28h> jimmygoon, kdesu
<oldmanstan> i just don't get it, the default wireless manager thing is actually knetworkmanager right?
<cef> oldmanstan: is the network settings for ath0 set to "DHCP" and "Automatic" (if no radio buttons are selected, that's automatic)
<oldmanstan> radio button for automatic is checked and set to dhcp
<cef> it assumes if you set it to anything manual, you'll take care of it
<oldmanstan> it's set to automatic
<limac> hey, how can i change my screen resolution?
<cef> you could try editing /etc/network/interfaces and remove the stanza's for ath0, which will (afaik) set it back to defaults.
<cef> ahh, what's in the options sub-menu?
<oldmanstan> wouldn't that just make it disappear?
<cef> no, if there is no entry, knetworkmanager just takes over for it. .. not a great fan of that behaviour
<limac> how can I change my screen resolution???
<oldmanstan> hmmm
<hydrogen> limac: run krandrtray
<hydrogen> and check down in the system tray
<limac> how?
<ouellettesr> ctrl+alt+ = or - limac
<ouellettesr> sorry + or -
<limac> what?
<ouellettesr> control plus alt plus + plus or minus
<cn28h> limac, K->System settings->Monitor/Display
<cef> oldmanstan: checked the options item in the right click on knetworkmanager?
<limac> and then?
<ouellettesr> :)
<limac> cn28h: then what
<cn28h> pick the one you want, hit apply
<oldmanstan> cef: one second, rebooting
<The_N3rd> Mkay, I have a problem, and googling brings up no usefull results.
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in?
<cn28h> Strangelet, if accessing the backups directly is not important, you might just stick them in a tarball -- I assume you're trying to copy to a fs that doesn't support those characters?
<limac> after hitting apply it is giving me this dialog box saying Keep or Cancel (cancel in 15 seconds automatically). then do I have to restart my computer
<limac> ?cn ^
<limac> cn28h: ^^
<cef> oldmanstan: cos under there you have options to enable/disable wireless, offline/online mode, and a "configure" menu
<biovore> you can put the filename in quote " " or escape the weird chars with a \
<cn28h> limac, hit keep if you like it and no, you don't have to restart
<oldmanstan> cef: you're a genius! getting rid of all the entries in interfaces did the trick
<cn28h> limac, this isn't windows :)
<limac> cn28h: If I hit Keep nothing is happening
<The_N3rd> When I go "sudo sshfs user@machine:/media /media/remote"  It changes the directory into what looks like a link.
<Strangelet> limac: Hm, sounds good. Well, the file system is NTFS.
<cef> oldmanstan: you didn't get rid of ALL of them, did you? you left the "lo" interface?
<cn28h> limac, which resolutoin did you select?
<oldmanstan> cef: before i was in online mode and also the wireless was enabled
<oldmanstan> cef: yeah, i sorta know what i'm doing with that, just had no idea knetworkmanager behaved like it does
<oldmanstan> :)
<limac> cn28h: 1152 X 864
<cef> oldmanstan: it's called "networkmanager is crap"
<cn28h> limac, and when you click apply nothing happens?
<cef> oldmanstan: nice idea.. needs a bit of work
<limac> cn28h: no
<The_N3rd> This also happens to me when i resume from a hibernate: it turns the directory into a a symlink...but not a symlink
<oldmanstan> cef: yeah, seriously, setting something manually shouldn't mean you have to set it manually forever and ever hehe
<ardchoille> !pm | warpig
<ubotu> warpig: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<oldmanstan> cef: thanks a bunch though!
<tzanger> anyone here seeing any weird double-sleep problems with 7.10 that weren't around on 7.04?  sleep works fine, but resume automatically sleeps again, then a second resume works great
<cef> oldmanstan: that might be a kdeism though, cos networkmanger under gnome has a "let networkmanager take care of this interface" or something tickbox which does this afaik
<oldmanstan> cef: seems smart
<warpig> ardchoille this is Ziv
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in? (besides compressing them into a tarball
<limac> why can't I change my resolution
<cn28h> Strangelet, if you want to put them on a filesystem that doesn't support those characters you need to rename them (or you can create a filesystem that does support them)
<Strangelet> cn28h: Hm, but it is NTFS, well, anyways, how do I reformat it?
<cn28h> Strangelet, hm, odd that ntfs would support them.. I had assumed FAT32.  What error do you get when you try it?
<Strangelet> cn28h: Hold on, replicating past actions
<Strangelet> cn28h: Could not make folder /media/---/---/---/einsturzende neubauten (umlaut over the 'u' in Eintsturzende)
<Strangelet> cn28h: I know it is the umlaut because when I excluded that folder, it could not copy over another folder which also had an umlaut in the folder name
<cn28h> right, hm
<Strangelet> cn28h: So how exactly do I reformat my external HD?
<cn28h> well, imo that's a crappy solution, but if you want to make it say, ext3, first thing to do is to repartition (cfdisk /dev/sd?) and make it a Linux type partition, then use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd?? (where ?? is appropriate partition)
<vzduch> Strangelet: umlaut problems w/ NTFS or FAT32 -> charset problem
<vzduch> dunno how to fix this other than renaming the affected files
<Strangelet> ohh
<cn28h> right
<Dragnslcr> I was about to say, wouldn't it be easier to just rename the files
<Strangelet> yah, but I am nitpicky that way
<cn28h> I already suggested this earlier btw ;P
<vzduch> for this exact reason I try to avoid umlauts in file names
<vzduch> not much of a problem other than aesthetics
<cn28h> you could always put them inside a filesystem that's stored in a file, too
<cn28h> if you'd prefer not to reformat the whole drive
<Strangelet> hm, well, I was already thinking of reformatting it
<Strangelet> It is annoyingly divided into two sections
<Strangelet> 40gb each
<Strangelet> a single 80gb paritition would be nice
<vzduch> transcription conventions: for German -> ä = ae, ö = oe, ü = ue, ß = ss; for Danish/Norwegian/Swedish/Icelandic: å = aa, æ = ae, ä = a, ö = o; for Finnish/Estonian: äöü = aou
<Strangelet> vzduch: hmm, I could do that
<Strangelet> :)
<tzanger> has anyone here seen odd double-sleep/resume issues on 7.10 that weren't in 7.04?  it resumes after a sleep, but then goes back to sleep.  resume again and it's fine
<FaiDillinGer> time for me to go to sleep
<craftigac19> hola
<NickPresta> !es | craftigac19
<ubotu> craftigac19: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<snarkster> can anyone tell me a linux equivilant to windows zero config
<Tm_T> upnp
<Tm_T> =
<snarkster> upnp equals windows zero config
<Tm_T> no idea, you never explained what this zero config should be
<snarkster> i thought it was avanhu
<snarkster> avahi sorry
<Tm_T> could be
<Tm_T> as I said...
<cn28h> aight, new kernel time, bbs (hopefully)
<snarkster> I just asked a question. :)
<Tm_T> snarkster: yes, but I have no idea what exactly you are asking ;)
<vzduch> darn, SUSE's zypper is f***ing slow..
<snarkster> i dont either to be honest.
<snarkster> supposed to be some sort of automatic network finding thing.
<Lewix> hi
<Lewix> im trying to share files
<Lewix> with computers using the same connection
<Lewix> what are the steps i should follow
<Dr_willis> what os's are they running, and what sort of stuff are you shareing?
<Lewix> I tried to install samba..then I got lost & they told me they don't support ubuntu
<Lewix> Dr_willis, I just want to send a movie to a windows computer
<Lewix> in my network
<Dr_willis> Samba is so well documented. :)
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  just the one time? or you want to access stuff on both machines from now on?
<Lewix> Dr_willis, so the thing is that I tried to share it via the web, but I cannot access it from the web for some foreign reasons
<Lewix> Dr_willis, just the on etime
<Dr_willis> share via the web? That makes no sence to me.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, ..share a directory on the web?
<Dr_willis> easy way would be to install sshd on the ubuntu box, and winscp on the windows machine, ssh in, copy file over to windows machine.
<Dr_willis> Samba has 'shares'  - Thats not not really related to the 'web' :) there is that web interface i think in kde/gnome to share stuff - but ive never used it.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, ok how do I install it on the ubuntu box and how do I copy it on the windows
<Dr_willis> !find sshd
<hdevalence> I think Samba is the best choice here...
<ubotu> File sshd found in apparmor-profiles, gradm, logwatch, openssh-server
<Lewix> Dr_willis, that's what I tried but it didn't work...it only workd from my computer
<Lewix> im lost
<Dr_willis> openssh-server - secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<surgy> hi
<Dr_willis> Install openssh-server on the linux box. go down load winscp on the windows box.  use winscp to connect to the linux box. copy files over.
<Dr_willis> of course if you re  behind firewalls and other stuff.. that may make it a little harder.
<hdevalence> I think Samba is the better option
<Dr_willis> unless hes doing it over the internet...
<Dr_willis> im still vague on some of the details to his setup.
<hdevalence> it's on a LAN, right?
<Dr_willis> No idea. :)
<Dr_willis> ssh and winscp are too handy for me to not setup on my machines.
<Lewix> ok let's say I just want to give access to the directory via the net (propreties-->sharing)
<Dr_willis> if you have  'share' set up on the windows box. You can use konqueror to browse to the share. and copy the file to it. from the linux machine.. thats another way- IF on the same lan
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  you are refering to a share ont eh windows machine?
<surgy> !kde4
<Lewix> yes
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lewix> I am
<Dr_willis> 'sharing' with samba - is Totally diffrent approach then using the ssh/winscp.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, im really lost here, you're sayin gstiff like I know how to install them...I'm really new with all this
<Dr_willis> the konwueror file browser  should be able to see the varioyus windows machines and shares
<Lewix> stuff*
<hdevalence> Lewix:" open konq and put 'smb:/' in the bar
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  yea. :) i can  never rember if its smb:// or smb:/ or others. :) i was checking that.
<Lewix> hdevalence, enable to find a workgroup this might be cause by your workgroup
<Dr_willis> Lewix,   the default file manager for kde can do most of this stuff allready. Once ya learn how.
<Dr_willis> whats the name of your windows workgroup on the windows machine?
<Lewix> zanne
<Dr_willis> Mine for example is called 'mshome'    so i tell konqueror --> smb://mshome/
<Lewix> there's 3 different computers so 3 workgroups
<Lewix> but my computer is not on the list
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. You dont need 3 workgroups for 3 computers.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, oh its mshome
<Lewix> sorry
<Dr_willis> can the other windows machines access that other one?
<surgy> Dr_willis: ive been running the same install of kubuntu for about 9 months now, and i think its time for some maintenance, i can notice that its starting to slow down a bit, any suggestions as to where i should start looking, and what i should start looking at as far as maintenance?
<Lewix> Dr_willis, could not connect to
<Lewix> Dr_willis, yes they can
<Dr_willis> surgy,  ive never noticed any slowdowns. :)  ubuntu/linux dosent collect the cruft that ms stuff does.
<surgy> Lewix: is the samba service running?
<Lewix> could not connect to host
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  you got the same username/password on the linux box as on the windows machines?
<Lewix> smb://MSHOME/
<surgy> Dr_willis: agreed, but i have noticed probably a 20% slow down of my system over the last few weeks
<Lewix> Dr_willis, no
<Dr_willis> theres 2 'ways' to approach the samba thing.. access windows from linux, or access the linux  shares (make them) from windows.
<Dr_willis> we are trying the first with the smb://mshome/ stuff.
<Lewix> ok
<Dr_willis> It should ask for a user/password.. odd.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, i don't even know if I have samba installed
<surgy> Lewix: sudo apt-get install samba
<Lewix> yes It wasn't installed
<Lewix> now it is..shall i try it over
<surgy> lewix make sure the service is running too
<Lewix> no change
<surgy> just type samba into the console
<Lewix> the same think happen
<Lewix> command no found
<surgy> try smb
<Lewix> command no found
<surgy> i know there is a command that starts the server initially
<Dr_willis> One dosent need samba installed to access the windows machines with   smb:// :)
<Dr_willis> if he just installed samba, then the samba server should of started automaticially
<surgy> but in order for the windows machine to access the linux machine.....
<Dr_willis> so we are trying it from the OTHER direction now? :)
<Dr_willis> to enable samba shares on the linux box. He needs to install samba, then enable the user with a samba password 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'    I cheat and always use the same username/password as the windows box.
<surgy> lewix go to system settings and then sharing, and then file sharing
<surgy> go to administrative mode
<surgy> add the file you wish to share and click on advanced, and then click on the samba button
<surgy> and then apply and click ok
<jimmygoon> How do I make it so that apps like firefox and xchat use something other than the default awful gtk2 theme
<surgy> and then look on the windows machine, it should now show up in the network browser as a shared folder from your linux machine
<Dr_willis> Theres some gtk-theme-kde package that makes them look pretty much as kde apps. but i forget its name. Theres a check box under the kde settings to enable it also.
<Dr_willis> but im not on kde at the moment - so i cant check
<jimmygoon> Dr_willis: that and its probably different in 4 go figure :P thanks for the recommendation
<Dr_willis> for kde4 - good luck.
<Dr_willis> Its proberly not even a feature yet.
<Tm_T> KDE 4 <3
<Lewix> surgy, dont see it
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: depends
<surgy> Dr_willis: can you recomend a good widget side bar for kde3?
<arcticpenguin380> is kde4 stable
<Tm_T> arcticpenguin380: sure
<surgy> Lewix: be more specific, you dont see what where?
<The_N3rd> Hey, any thoughts on remote burning?  As in burning discs on a remote computer's drive?
<Lewix> surgy, dont see it in the windows machine
<Lewix> the shared folder
<jimmygoon> now the question is... its installled but how does one make it use gtk-qt-engine ?
<surgy> Lewix: did you make sure your sharing in advanced mode?
<Lewix> surgy, now it is
<surgy> ok now apply
<Lewix> surgy, I did but I still dont see it
<surgy> and make sure the folder you wish to share is in the list at the bottom
<linos2> anyone know if a kdevelop channel exists?
<Lewix> surgy, nope...its not working
<surgy> Lewix: your missing something, go read about it, i just did it while i was telling you how to do it, and mine works
<surgy> how do i add a panel to the top of my desktop and then add widgets to it?
<Dr_willis> samba can be a annoyance to enable the first time.
<ardchoille> surgy: in kde4?>
<surgy> no in kde3
<Dr_willis> add a new panel, start adding stuff.. :)
<surgy> ok
<ardchoille> surgy: right click the panel and choose "add new panel"
<Lewix> i give up
<Lewix> thanks for the help
<surgy> i see it now, i just right click the main pannel
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  thats why i suggested the ssh/winscp at the start
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  you could enable samba manually, not using the gui also
<Lewix> Dr_willis, ok go ahead..how would i do it
<Dr_willis> which part? ssh or samba? :)
<Lewix> samba
<Lewix> i have already installed it
<mot_> easy.
<mot_> cd /etc/samba
<Dr_willis> lets see. do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME'
<mot_> nano smb.conf
<mot_> scroll to the bottom
<Dr_willis> to make a smb password for that user. Then you need to edit the smb.conf .
<Dr_willis> like mot is saying
<mot_> now, go to the bottom of smb.conf
<surgy> i cant configure my panels seperatly? like i cant make the top one transparent?
<mot_> put [sharename] (what do you want your share name to be?)
<killermach__> anyone have a wireless cellular PC card working w/ kubuntu? or any links on info about this?
 * tidiman07 laughs
<Dr_willis> I always just uncomment the Homes shares in the smb.conf file.
<mot_> http://pastebin.com/m5fae8300
<mot_> yea, you can do that, too.
<mot_> that works as well
<mot_> check that pastebin, that is a default share template
<Jabapyth> how do i access a locked file?
<Jabapyth> *folder
<angasule> kdesktop crashed and didn't come back, running kdesktop in a console crashes, help? :)
<craftigac19> hola alguien habla espa;ol
<Lewix> mot, unable to write to file
<Lewix> with kedit
<Dr_willis> its a system wide config - you must use kdesu  kedit /path/to/the/file
<Lewix> thanks
<Lewix> ok whats next
<angasule> !es | craftigac19
<ubotu> craftigac19: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, modestymaster_
<Lewix> mot,
<thomas_newbie__> Hi. I am needing a little guidance to the right direction on what language whatever to use with my Apache server pages. I want people to be able to connect to my webpage. Create an account by entering their Username and Password and then submit. Then for them to be able to login. How do I go about this?
<Lewix> lol
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/ma6a2c3d  -- is my example smb.conf file - with the home shares enabled.
<Dr_willis> You just need to uncomment a few lines. (remove the ; at the front)
<Jabapyth> thomas_newbie__: you can use cgi or php for that, and youll definitely need html
<Lewix> Dr_willis, i just have to copy/paste yours then
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: what kinda of locked folder? does sudo work?
<thomas_newbie__> Jabapyth: what about asp?
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  thats one way. :)
<nosrednaekim> thomas_newbie__: thats for microsoft web-server...
<Dr_willis> assuming i dident mess  it up on this clean install. :P
<Lewix> Dr_willis, ok done..whats next
<Dr_willis> You can restart the samba service. then see if the windows machines can see the Liniux box now.. you DID give the linux user a samba password?
<Lewix> Dr_willis, yes i did
<Lewix> how do i restart the service
<Dr_willis> windows machines 'should' be able to see the machine now. May not need to restart it.
<Dr_willis> go to the windows box and check out its network neighborhood
<thomas_newbie__> nosrednaekim: yea. I heard apache can use it too? Would ASP VBSCRIPT be better or PHP?
<Lewix> Dr_willis, nope
<nosrednaekim> thomas_newbie__: PHP is better
<biovore> php > ASP
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  could do a ---> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<thomas_newbie__> asp=VBSCRIPT ?
<sts9> can you have a kde-devel account with svn KDE 4 alongside  KDE 4 kubuntu packages for the other user.  I was building KDE 4 until it was released. Id like to continue to use the svn KDE 4 for the kde-devel user and just use the KDE 4 packages for my other user.  does that work?
<thomas_newbie__> MORE OR LESS
<Dr_willis> that will restart samba. Some times windows can take some time to see the new shares/machines
<thomas_newbie__> nosrednaekim: why is my School teaching me ASP instead of PHP :D
<Lewix> Dr_willis, ok waiting
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: because the have microsoft in the butt :-P
<Dr_willis> doh - I think i needed to make      browseable = no    be    browseable = yes  :)
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: so apache servers never really use ASP normally?
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: only on windows really..
<biovore> you can get that stuff to work on linux.. but it is a major pain.. and it's slow
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: what webservers run windows these days...AWwww I have a course teaching Server 2003.....SIGH
<biovore> 90% of the server market is linux/unix systems
<Lewix> Dr_willis, not showing
<biovore> heck.. hotmail was running bsd untill a few years ago..
<sts9> thomas_newbie__: because microsoft has a billion dollar marketing team to trick schools into teaching thier stuff.
<thomas_newbie__> sts9: haha evil bastards
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  You could enter the name like //yourlinuxmachinename/yourusername  on the windows box also.
<Dr_willis> Now ya know why i suggested doing the ssh/winscp copying since you just wanted a single file. :)
<sts9> thomas_newbie__: and if your teachers really knew what the real world uses, they wouldnt be teachers. theyd be making $$$ in the server business.
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: so lets say I wanted to use my Linux machine with APache to create a page to have a forum type thing with users can create accounts and using forms and post stuff, I would need to use HTML + PHP ???
<sts9> thomas_newbie__: thats why they are teachers and not programmers / network admins
<biovore> yeah.. unix admins that are anygood. have jobs
<thomas_newbie__> sts9: well I do have a Linux teacher
<Lewix> Dr_willis, still not working
<Lewix> i give up..thank you Dr_willis
<Lewix> if the ssh/winscp takes a long time...forget it
<console_jockey> I've just installed kubuntu gutsy and have used aptitude to install firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extras.  For some reason I still don't appear to have flash working.  Suggestions?
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, how about the thing I was talking about from the beginning...sharing a folder on the web (properties-->sharing)..I set it up to be the port 8001 but it seems to only work on my computer
<jhutchins> Lewix: Can you, for a moment, consider the potential I have to hack your system if you give me access to one folder?
<jhutchins> I mean, what if I edit ../../windows/sys32/registry?
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: am i right?
<jhutchins> I can let myself have full control of your system.
<biovore> right about what?
<Lewix> jhutchins, i dont use windows
<Lewix> and it does not matter for me
<Lewix> I just want to send this damn file
<jhutchins> Lewix: Even worse.  I know where /etc/passwd is.
<Lewix> jhutchins, good
<jhutchins> scp.
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  i dont use that feature. No idea on it. Thats just a nother way of enabling the samba shares as far as i know.,
<jhutchins> fish
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: the apache thing yes..  you can do it with perl/python/c/php/asp    all these programs do is crate a html file to send to the user based on variables passed to it..
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  ive been saying ssh/winscp now for ages. :)
<Dr_willis> Its highly possible its the windows firewall blocking things.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, and i told you to go aheadd if it's not a long procedure
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: all the forms and active content websites work that way..
<Lewix> biovore, how
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  i told it to you allready. :) install the open-ssh server on linux, install winscp on windows.. run winscp connect to linux box.
<Lewix> how?
<Lewix> apt-get?
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lewix> how on windows?
<Dr_willis> Install the ssh server with whatever tool you like.
<Dr_willis> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: aolserver4-nssha1, autossh, clusterssh, crosshurd, dpsyco-ssh (and 28 others)
<Dr_willis> Grr. whats its name
<Dr_willis> !find openssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server
<ardchoille> open-sshd ?
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: I'm reading an article saying that PHP has more security Vulnerabilties than the new ASP.NET
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<ardchoille> ah, openssh-server
<Dr_willis> http://winscp.net/eng/index.php    for winscp
<jhutchins> Lewix: 76.116.56.180
<Lewix> Dr_willis, then
<Lewix> Dr_willis, do you just mean a ssh client?
<Lewix> then what do i do
<jhutchins> Comcast, so most of your usefull ports are blocked...
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  winscp is a ssh client for windows
<anonymous5929> Hey, I'm sort of new to kde and was wondering if any one knows if there is a way to make dolphin (the new one for kde4 in particular) respect the single-click/double-click settings?
<jhutchins> anonymous5929: Yeah, it's configurable, but delphin is optional, not standard.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, then i use my ip?
<Lewix> to connect
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  ugh.. of course.. :) using any other ip.. wont do much good will it..
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> or you may be able to use the linux box's hostname. perhaps not.. ip is best
<console_jockey> try man ssh
<jhutchins> Lewix: Be patient, I will have control of your system in a moment and will be able to show you.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Lewix> jhutchins, ok...and yoou'll teach me how
<Dr_willis> Im still not sure why smb:// wasent able to see the windows machines.
<Lewix> give me a username and a password
<Lewix> jhutchins,
<jhutchins> Lewix: well, yes, if I actualy manage it.  You figured out this OS community stuff, didn't you?
<Lewix> jhutchins, is it your wireless router
<anonymous5929> jhuthins, where can you configure it? I've been looking all day lol... the "mouse" settings in the "system settings" didn't help
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. wireless... i ve seen windows do some serious bliocking of wireless networks befor.
<console_jockey> quick question: what is the chief difference between using apt-get and aptitude when installing from cli vis vie apt-get install vs. aptitude insall
<sts9> How do I remove KDE 4? now in kde3, kontact and such tries to open the kde 4 programs (ie: konqueror 4) and crashes
<jhutchins> All 1697 scanned ports on c-76-116-56-180.hsd1.nj.comcast.net (76.116.56.180) are filtered
<Dr_willis> sts9,  fire up the package manager, search for kde4, start removing?
<sts9> removing kde4libs wants to take out my whole system
<sts9> no
<Dr_willis> I removed it all on my other machine last week that way
<jhutchins> looks good on ya'.
<jhutchins> Sorry, I'm still on 3.5.8.
<Lewix> Dr_willis, it won't connect..i gave the ip
<Lewix> my username and password but nada
<jhutchins> anonymous5929: Sorry, I'm still on 3.5.8.
<anonymous5929> oh ok, np. thanks though :) I'll keep looking
<jhutchins> late here, retiring.
<Lewix> lol
<Lewix> case close I guess
<Lewix> i tried everything
<Lewix> but apache
<Dr_willis> see if your linux box can connect locally with 'ssh localhost'
<Dr_willis> its sounding more and more like the windows box is blocking a lot of things
<Dr_willis> be right back.,
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: thats weird I don't have LAMP in the Adept Manager
<Lewix> Dr_willis, yes its working
<Dr_willis> what part. :P
<Dr_willis> weve only tried 5 things
<fajro> hi
<pierreth> hi
<fajro> How can I rearrange the icons in the KDE4?
<fajro> KDE it's so Gnome! :'-(
<pierreth> I don't know, you should ask the KDE room
<Lewix> Dr_willis, huh the ssh localhost
<Lewix> maybe i shouldnt put the username and password
<Lewix> whats sftp by the way
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  sftp is a way to transfer files with ssh. if winscp cant connect to the linux box.. You may want to check the ssh logs. Its possible the wndows box is blocking all sorts of things.
<Dr_willis> you could tyr just Pinging the linux box from the windows machine.
<Lewix> not working
<snarkster> later guys
<Lewix> Dr_willis, when i ping it ..i have 100% loss
<Lewix> ok
<Lewix> i think the best solution was apache
<Lewix> which nobody elaborated
<Lewix> thank you all for your help..there is days like that
<Lewix> nothing works
<Dr_willis> Lewix,  if you cant even ping the linux box.. then its being totally blocked. I dont see how apache is going to do much of anything.
 * Dr_willis looks around.. its quiet... tooo quiet...
 * Dr_willis checks to make sure he dident accidently ignore the whole channel again.
<Alonea> Dr_willis: *poke*
<uten> lol
<uten> wha gwaan
 * Dr_willis hits the ceiling!
<Dr_willis> :P
 * unix_infidel is quiet b/c he is jobless :-P
<unix_infidel> applying for jobs takes priority over irc :-)
<uten> oh boy
<Dr_willis> repeate after me 'would you like fries with that?'
<Dr_willis> repeate after me 'would you like to ubersize that glutton bucket sir?'
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: nah, that's the slogan of old.
<Dr_willis> repeate after me 'would you like extra frape with that moca-latte-de-facto-spasamato?'
<Dr_willis> :)
<unix_infidel> the new paradigm is, would you like extra caramel with your nonfat, half cream, mocha frappe, carmel...
<unix_infidel> shucks!
<unix_infidel> beat me to it :-)
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> My wife was going to try to get a Job at starbucks.. then relized.. she couldent read good enouhg to do the drinks.
<Dr_willis> I just have coffee in my french press coffee pot.
<PeterPan^> I dont remeber a distros name. Its 'something qemu' . used for virtualisation. running two os at a time. i cant remeber. i think its qaude qemu or something like that. any body has any clues? that is faster than simple qemu
<Dr_willis> Try that disrtowatch web site.
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of a disrto that just ran qemu.
 * Dr_willis wonders how it could be faster...
<mkquist> hey all will k3b convert mp3 to cda automatically?
<Dr_willis> I think with the right plugins it will
<Dr_willis> I think i saw that mentioned on the Kubuntu faq pages.. but its been a while
<jonathan_> hello
<Dr_willis> !find k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-mp3
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<Dr_willis> mkquist,  i think that         libk3b2-mp3   is what you need.
<unix_infidel> there's a distro that runs on qemu.
<unix_infidel> it's called dsl.
<unix_infidel> a 50mb distro that runs on any platform running a prebuilt / ready to go customized qemu.
<warpig> what's qemu?
<unix_infidel> google it.
<Dr_willis> lots of disrtos can run on qemu :)
<uten> unix_infidel: lol
<Dr_willis> dsl can run on real machines also. :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: right, but this is a specially distributed version of dsl meant to run on qemu.
<unix_infidel> its like 60mb or something, small enough to run on your usb drive so you can run linux inside windows anywhere.
<Dr_willis> puppylinux may have a tweaked version also.
<mkquist> Dr_willis: does that burn as mp3 or CDA if you happen to know?  Already installed it, but curious, or i'll just try a cd...
<Dr_willis> burning as a mp3? would be just copying the data file to the cd..
<Dr_willis> so i dont see the point of that. :) I think it converts mp3 to the right cd audio format to make an audio cd
<biovore> mkquist: k3b can takes ogg and mp3 files and make a CDA cd..  basicly all it does is convert the mp3/ogg file into a wav file then burns it..
<mkquist> Dr_willis: so you think it's converting to something else?  cause thats kinda what i thought
<Dr_willis> It has to convert to the proper wav format befor making  the audio cd
<mkquist> biovore: ty, that answers it
<biovore> mkquist: but it may not like mp3's with out all the mp3 decoder stuff..
<PeterPan_> I dont remeber a distros name. Its 'something qemu' . used for virtualisation. running two os at a time. i cant remeber. i think its qaude qemu or something like that. any body has any clues? that is faster than simple qemu
<mkquist> hmmm.... don't thinks it converting anythinh, thinks its just gonna burn it.... went to burn awful fast for any conversion... =/
<biovore> mkquist: yeah.. there's 2 modes..  make sure its doing cda and not a data disk..
<biovore> mkquist: I think you can make a playlist in amarok and then select Playlist | Burn to CD  I think that works too.. (I havn't tried it though)
<thomas_newbie__> Help me lol I can't stop my Apache Webserver
<thomas_newbie__> I know it's sudo /etc/init.d/apach2 stop....THAT DONT WORK
<mkquist> nm.. lol works just fine by using k3b as new audio cd.. thanx all
<thomas_newbie__> *apache
<Michael133> got a question. I have dual monitors and I'm running Ubuntu 7.03 x86, (MSI) nVidia NX7100GS Video card, I installed the driver from the "Restricted Drivers Manager" and I see no controls allowing me to adjust settings for multiple monitors....
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: ps ax | grep apache
<biovore> then kill manualy
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: ok for some reason after installing php and mysql, apache instead of apache2 has took over... Starting apache2 doesn't work anymore lol...only apache
<biovore> no clue
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: should I use apache or apache2?
<biovore> I use apache2
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: apache 1.3 that is
<biovore> alll my webservers run 6.06 though..
<PeterPan_> I dont remeber a distros name. Its 'something qemu' . used for virtualisation. running two os at a time. i cant remeber. i think its qaude qemu or something like that. any body has any clues? that is faster than simple qemu
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: 6.06?
<biovore> qemu is a emulate..
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: ubuntu 6.06 server edition..  LTS
<bmk789> KDM is randomly restarting, what should i look for in what log?
<PeterPan_> what is kqemu
<Dr_willis> !info kqemu
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> I was thinking  it was some tweaked thing for qemu. :P
<bmk789> what would cause KDM to crash or restart?
<biovore> X being bad
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  - x drivers
<biovore> or you login into kde and kde dies..
<Dr_willis> bad X. no cookie.
<bmk789> Dr_willis: no errors in Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> Ive had ATI drivers let me login, then crash once in kde.
<thomas_newbie__> does anyone know how to change fromo apache 1.3 to apache2 if you have both installed?
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: could try uninstalling 1 and purging the package..
<soyyo> did anybody try KDE 4.0? I had installed it, but I can't setup the look & fell... it's really ugly! I mean, the taskbar and the icons are too big...
<biovore> sudo apt-get remove apache
<burner> is there a way to get a "search" bar like firefox has in konq 4?
<biovore> sudo dpkg --purge apache
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: whats purge do?
<burner> biovore: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache works too
<biovore> burner: the URL bar works that way..  type in GG:<google search> and press enter
<burner> biovore: but that sucks ;)
<burner> and i don't think gg worked in kde 4's konq for me
<biovore> might not be setup.. it's all configurable..
 * burner shrugs and just uses firefox in it's ugliness in kde4
<burner> its even
<thomas_newbie__> what does purge do?
<biovore> well kde4 is still in development really..  lots of bugs
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: removes all the configurations and stuff the package put on the system..
<biovore> removing the package just removes the binaries
<thomas_newbie__> aw ok
<soyyo> I thought that 4.0 was finished...
<biovore> they just got it to a point that it dosn't crash all the time..  inital release.. by no means ready for prime times.. probably won't be ready for another 6 months or so..
<adf> hi
<adf> I've met some trouble trying for ages to isntall flash video player
<adf> for firefox
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<soyyo> I see, thanks biovore
<adf> whats a dapper and edgy backport
<adf> thanks for the answer
<biovore> adf: the simplest way at this time is to grab the tarball for flash linux from abobe's site and put the .so file in it to ~/.mozila/plugins/
<biovore> adf: dapper is ubuntu 6.06
<biovore> adf: edgy is the version after dapper
<biovore> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<biovore> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<biovore> lts is what you run on a server
<adf> oh ok
<adf> um
<biovore> a backport means its something from the newest version of ubuntu that someone ported back to an older version..
<adf> where can I find the location u stated
<adf> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<biovore> adf: its on adobe's site somewhere..
<adf> how canI reach  that place
<biovore> ~ <-- short for your home directory..
<biovore> open a terminal and type  cd ~
<adf> u said to get the tar.gz file ?
<biovore> yup..
<biovore> you on 32bit or 64bit?
<adf> so I need to go into konsole to do all this
<biovore> I ussualy do..
<biovore> .mozila is a hidden directory..
<adf> i386, is that 32 bit?
<biovore> yup
<biovore> shouldn't have problems really.. once you get the .so file in the tar archive into ~/.mozila/plugins/
<adf>  um bio
<adf> I typed it
<adf> and in konsole it says command not found
<biovore> "cd ~"
<adf> I typed cd ~
<biovore> hmm doing something wrong then..
<biovore> ~ should be /home/<username>/
<adf> I tried before going into Adept and seraching for a flash player for mozilla there, but no effect
<adf> hey bio how do I archive the so. file?
<biovore> ?
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<biovore> ^ its all in there somewhere
<adf> u said to archive the .so file to mozilla/plugins
<biovore> the tar.gz file is a archive.. like a zipfile
<adf> yeah
<adf> but once u double click on the tar file u download
<adf> u can see the .so file
<biovore> in the archive there should be a installer thing and .so file
<adf> what do I do with that?
<adf> yeah I'm at that page right now
<biovore> copy the .so file to /home/<username>/.mozila/plugins/  (I think)
<adf> is kubuntu kind of like windows in terms of finding folders and copying and pasting?
<genii> adf: Somewhat. ctrl-c and ctrl-v work for instance
<biovore> I think konqueror will work that same way
<adf> how do I find home/<username>/.mozila/plugins/
<biovore> in the url bar type it
<adf> oh ok in firefox
<biovore> no
<adf> then in what
<biovore> konqueror
<adf> konquere?
<sigma_1234> mozilla has 2 l's
<biovore> firefox isn't a filemanager
<biovore> yeah.. mozilla dose have 2 l's in it..
<adf> whats the link I type in konquerer again pls?
<sigma_1234> is adobe reader programmed in qt?
<genii> Something like ~/.mozilla/plugins
<biovore> sigma_1234: not sure..
<biovore> sigma_1234: does look that way..
<biovore> sigma_1234: I think kpdf is better then adobe's thing
<sigma_1234> i know skype is. i hate gtk apps. think the only one im forced to use is the gimp
<thomas_newbie__> yea I can't startup apache2
<nixternal> adobe products are qt (some if not most now)
<nixternal> so is nero
<biovore> xilinx ISE is QT2
<soyyo> well, I had some troubles with kpdf trying to render some math papers... but adobe acrobat did that fine
<adf> sry I'm really stuck
<adf> can u explains what I am meant to do with the tar file again?
<adf> like tell me how to find and copy and paste whatever
<nixternal> adf: a tar file is the same as a zip file
<burner> adf: double-click it so it opens with ark
<adf> yeah it did
<sigma_1234> biovore: i like kpdf. but it doesnt let you fill data into a form in a pdf. i need it to complete my tax return. only acrobat 8.1 supports that
<genii> Actually I think plugins go in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/        and extensions go in somewhere like ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> unp foobar.tar.gz
<biovore> sigma_1234: yeah forms are adobe only thing..
<burner> ooh, unp is neat
<biovore> you can scrible on pdf's in kpdf but I don't think that works for that application..
<adf> ok
<hydrogen> nixternal: well, to be technical, a tar file is simply an archive, where a zip is a compressed archive
<adf> so after I open it with ark I.............
<biovore> tar -- tape archive..
<nixternal> ya, forgot the .gz or .bz2 on that
<biovore> the gz/bz2 is the compression
<adf> anyone??!
<burner> adf: what did you download?
<burner> adf: and what are you hoping to accomplish?
<adf> the tar.gz from adobes site
<adf> to install flash player in firefox in kubuntu
<burner> for flash?
<adf> yes !
<adf> flash
<adf> flash player
<burner> put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<adf> i.e. youtube videos
<Dr_willis> the !flash info has links to updated testing deb packages that work.
<Dr_willis> ive been using them on several systems
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Dr_willis> the 2nd bot factoid has some links
<sigma_1234> yeah i think our tax guys extract the values directly. but one sad this is that i cant use it with konqueror properly. it opens up the webform pdf but wont let me enter data into it. only firefox lets me enter data into the forms
<adf> so the first link is useless? and the 2nd factoid says there is a broken thing...?
<burner> shitty about flash, i hate binary, proprietary folk that change their stuff on a whim
<adf> wtf
<Dr_willis> read the info.. :)  but the link to find in the thread is a bit hidden.
<Dr_willis> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<burner> adf: just put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins and restart your browser and bask in teh flashy goodness
<Dr_willis> is what ive been using..
<adf> on the 2nd link u gave me it refers to bugs with the player
<adf> but
<Dr_willis> HOWEVER - I think flash in konqueror is still broken.
<burner>  /usr/share/mozilla/plugins for system wide instead of just for that user
<adf> I dont even have the flash player anywhere installed!
<biovore> Dr_willis: works here most of the time.. crashes every one and then though..
<burner> adf: doesn't matter... just use that .so file in the plugins folder and your'e good to go
<adf> thats the question I asked minutes ago with no answers so far...
<adf> what exactly do I do with the so. fike?
<adf> file*
<sigma_1234> Dr_willis: doesnt konq use the firefox flash plugin?
<soyyo> adf: just copy it and paste it into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Dr_willis> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<biovore> adf: you put it put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<adf> I know
<Dr_willis> is one way > :) biovore 's is another way.
<adf> I was told that before
<adf> but how do I even find ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<Dr_willis> sigma_1234,  supposiubly. but theres some odd issues going on with konq. i hear.
<Dr_willis> adf,  thats in your users home dir.
<biovore> ~ is you home directory..
<adf> so am I meant to replace ~ with something?
<biovore> ~ = /home/<your username>/
<biovore> you can
<biovore> is short hand
<biovore> for you home directory
<Dr_willis> bash basics... try 'cd /'
<Dr_willis> then 'cd ~'
<Dr_willis> that will take you home.
<Dr_willis> :)
<soyyo> adf: start dolphin
<sigma_1234> hopefully they will be fixed in kde 4.1
<ardchoille> cd alone will take you home :)
<adf> really confused about the above instructions...
<adf> what does you can mean?
<adf> like am I meant to replace it
<adf> or do I leave ~ as is
<sigma_1234> what is the linux alternative to cd.. in msdos?
<ardchoille> adf: ~ = /home/<user name>
<genii> ardchoille: Bet me to it :)
<genii> *beat
 * genii sips his coffee
<biovore> sigma_1234: is cd in dos as well :-P
<burner> adf: if you type ~ it works as well as typing /home/<username> as ardchoille suggests
<biovore> so copy it to /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/
<genii> biovore:  Actually I think plugins go in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/        and extensions go in somewhere like ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions
<surgy> is there a way i can share a single program with a single set of everything acrossed two accounts, for two completely different users?
<surgy> i want to share cedega with all of its installed games with another user, without having to install all the games twice
<soyyo> adf: you have to copy the libflashplayer.so file into the /.mozilla/plugins directory -whitch is placed in your home directory- in order to firefox be able to plat flash
<genii> sigma_1234: sma but with space between cd and ..
<genii> sigma_1234: Same but with space between cd and ..
<genii> damn typos tonight
<sigma_1234> biovore: no i meant how do i cd.. (exit current directory) in linux? i tried it and it said invalid command
<biovore> yeah cd<space>~
<biovore> cd is a program.. followed by a space and arguments
<surgy> anyone wanna take a stab at my problem?
<sigma_1234> genii: thanks. il try that
<ethan961> "cd .."
<cn28h> sigma_1234, cd .., you need the space (unlike in dos).  You also can't do stuff like cd... you have to cd ../..
<sigma_1234> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adf> in the future, please give specific instructions, for example you told me to go to ~ etc where I didnt know what ~ is meant to be so I just wrote ~ and it doesnt work
<adf> I am very noob and linux
<cn28h> ~ expands to your home directory
<cn28h> echo ~
<adf> sry
<soyyo> surgy: may be installing it into a public place, like /tmp?
<ardchoille> adf: This should work:  cd ~
<surgy> soyyo, umm no that wont help
<adf> but I am getting very annoyed by my inability here
<sigma_1234> adf: lol give us a break. not like we get paid to provide support
<adf> yeah I know
<adf> sry
<Dr_willis> surgy,  use links, ln -s
<adf> but yeah
<adf> thanks
<adf> I am grately
<adf> grateful
<biovore> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ <-- crash course on linux
<cn28h> brb, new kernel time
<Dr_willis> Spending an Hr. reading some Bash basics will pay you BIG time adf
<biovore> tldp -- The Linux Documentation Project
<ardchoille> !terminal | adf You should also read this info when you have a chance
<ubotu> adf You should also read this info when you have a chance: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soyyo> adf: could you open the tar file in ark?
<surgy> Dr_willis: ok what i want to do is let another user on another account play a game that is onn my account on my username, but it requires a specific command to a specific folder that only this user may access, how whould i link that? btw the command is, "cedega --run Dot\ TransGaming Pirates\!"
<Dr_willis> surgy,  set the permissions   more open
<Dr_willis> let the otther users have full permissions to that dir. and link it to their .cedega or whatever dir.
<adf> um
<sigma_1234> i found some great debian training manuals at one of mark shuttleworths sites. and now im finally seeing the light. with linux unlike windows its good to know whats happening behind the gui
<adf> back to the original topic
<adf> cd ~ takes me to strigi desktop search
<adf> is that correct/
<biovore> adf: do it in a shell
<adf> ok
<ardchoille> adf: Are you doing this in a terminal?
 * biovore smacks head..
<surgy> Dr_willis: you know how cedega works right? it sets local settings for particular games, and none of the games are showing up in cedega on the other user, therefore it isnt letting the other user access the game or the specific settings for that game, so i need to make it so that both users share the same cedega and the same cedega files instead of having different sets
<adf> I wasnt
<adf> didnt u tell me to do it in Konquerer
<adf> am I meant to just type cd ~
<Dr_willis> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb  && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<biovore> you can do the file copy in konqueror.. but you have to know what your doing first..
<adf> like exactly cd ~
<biovore> or do willis way
<sigma_1234> why is there no gui to add new users to a system?
<Dr_willis> adf,  No. the KONSOLE is the terminal,  Konqueror is the file manager.
<adf> I know that
<Dr_willis> sigma_1234,  i thought there was.
<ardchoille> adf: in a terminal, this command takes you to your home directory:  cd ~
<adf> I thought biovore told me to do it in konquerer
<adf> oh ok......thanks for that ard
<aleksanteri> sigma_1234: there is kuser
<biovore> well in the url you can put ~ in konqueror and it will take you to your home directory
<adf> nothing happens
<adf> it just goes into a new line with what was there before
<ardchoille> adf: Now type: pwd
<Dr_willis> it worked... :)
<biovore> probably because your already at your home directory?
<adf> wtf
<adf> I type ~ in konquere
<adf> and after liek 1 second it turns into strigi
<adf> by itself
<adf> in the address bar
<Dr_willis> because o you are triggering the search feature of the file manager.
<biovore> takes me to /home/<usrname> here when I put "~' in the url bar on kde3
<Dr_willis> strigi - acts real real... weird for me at times under kde.
<surgy> Dr_willis: is there not a way that i can make cedega usuable by every user, instead of every user having there own cedega?
<hydrogen> I absolutely hate all off these search utilities
<biovore> same..
<aleksanteri> find / -name ftw
<thomas_newbie__> can someone help me I can't start my apache server and get to the default page with localhost
<Dr_willis> surgy,  take the cedga dir. make it readable/writeable by everyone. they can then have full access to it.
<aleksanteri> thomas_newbie__, #apache
<thomas_newbie__> i just uninstalled apache 1.3 and reinstalled apache2
<Dr_willis> surgy,  then link that dir to the users ~/,cedga  (or whatever) dir
<surgy> Dr_willis so i need to delete the old .cedega folder on the other user and then make a new symlinked one?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  yes basicially.
<surgy> Dr_willis: and i right clicked it and checked the permissions on it and all the permissions are on for everyone
<surgy> ok how do i symlink it :)
<soyyo> I think adf would be more confortable using only dolphin or konqueror... konsole may result confusig for new users
<Dr_willis> surgy,  every file In that dir needs to be read/writeable also.  -  'ln -s' is the command to make soft links.
<surgy> and if the user that has the original cedega isnt signed on then can the user with the symlink still use it?
 * Dr_willis finds the 'click here, clack there, drag over there' now open 3 windows and do a backflip... confusing.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  signed on? users being logged in or not have nothing to do with file permissions.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: What happens if one of those users accidentally happens to "rm ~/.cedega/*" ?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  Yep. thats an issue.
<biovore> there nubbed
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  or what if 2 users run the same program at the same time and it starts 2 updates...
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> This is the reason for sepearting user accounts ;)
<Dr_willis> I dont know what surgy  is really trying to do. :P some sort of Voo-Doo I guess
<surgy> Dr_willis: can you give me an example of ln -s using Dot transgaming as the file needing to be symlinked?
<Dr_willis> ln -s thisthing thatthing
<Dr_willis> You need to link the whome .whatever dir
<surgy> ok i still dont understand
<surgy> i dont even know how this is going to work
<Dr_willis> ln -s THIS/Silly/Path/dir   /this/other/silly/path/dir
<adf> ok
<Dr_willis> practice a little with ln -s, and see
<Dr_willis> mkdir foo
<adf> what do I do after I type "cd ~" in konsole?
<Dr_willis> ln -s bar foo
<adf> cd ~
<surgy> no that wont work, the directory tree is too big and complicated i whould have to symlink everything inside right?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  NO... You do the FIRST dir as the link
<adf> please help
<Dr_willis> ln -s .cedega  /home/whatever/.cedega
<Dr_willis> or whatever its called.
<surgy> Dr_willis: ok
<Dr_willis> I mayt have that back3wards
<adf> I typed cd ~ in console
<adf> and whats next
<biovore> what does pwd say
<surgy> so if i were to use the command "ln -s bar foo" it whould make a symlink to bar called foo?
<biovore> (type pwd in the console)
<adf> whatis the location I extract the .so file to?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  or the other way. :) I always get it backwards
<cn28h> Anyone here have problems with no sound in tvtime on Gutsy? I can't figure out what's going on.  It seems to be a problem with the OSS mixer device it's using :/
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try it and see.
<biovore> adf: if you in your home directory it will be .mozilla/plugins/
<adf> I think its .mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<adf> right?
<biovore> yes
<surgy> Dr_willis: gonna make me teach my self? lol i see how you are
<Dr_willis> surgy,  man ln
<Dr_willis> :P
<surgy> Dr_willis: but i still dont even know what a sym link is
<biovore> surgy: thats how we all learned
<adf> I extracted the .so file to /username/mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Dr_willis> surgy,  a feature of the filesystem that lets you have things appear elseware
<adf> and it said create new folder?
<adf> I clicked yes
<adf> but its not working
<biovore> nope.. got the wrong directory then
<biovore> .   /home/username
<surgy> can i use directories in the "ln -s" command?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  of course.
<Dr_willis> ive been saying that all along. :)
<adf> I did
<adf> the place is
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ surgy
<biovore> adf: restart firefox?
<adf> nope, that doesnt work either
<adf> the destination folder extrected to is
<Dr_willis> ln -s /some/name spud    # creates link ./spud pointing to /some/name
<adf> home/adf
<adf> .mozilla
<adf> plugins
<biovore> adf: on my box here I have that .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<biovore> then flash should work on konqueror and firefox
<TheWhiteRook> does anyone know if one could get the menu editor in KDE 4 working?
<adf> mmm...
<biovore> TheWhiteRook: no clue.. its broken for me as well
<adf> let me try again
<adf> so its extract to right?
<TheWhiteRook> mmm
<adf> I right click the .so file and extract?
<biovore> basicly.. it will work when you get the .so file in the right place..  On my computer here I have it in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/
<j_> biovore what are you talking about
<biovore> flash
<j_> cool
<adf> mmm
<adf> btw I'm doing this in ark
<genii__> j_: I'm wondering the same thing since koq and mozilla don't even use the same kind of plugin system as well as mozilla plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<biovore> adf: I did it all on the command line here..
<genii__> *konq
<adf> so can I do that also
<biovore> genii__: it works here..
<adf> do it here?
<burner> wow
<biovore> adf: yes..  where is the tar file on your harddisk?
<biovore> I watch youtube all the time with konqueror
<adf> nope
<adf> um
<adf> its on destop currently
<adf> thats where I dl it to
<adf> but then I open it with ark
<j_> how did you do it i cant get konq to work likr that
<j_> like
<biovore> ok.. so open a terminal, cd ~, cd Desktop, ls
<adf> and then right click to extract it to where u told me
<biovore> do you see the tar file there?
<surgy> Dr_willis: man that isnt working
<Dr_willis> what part isent.
<j_> me
<adf> it says no such file or directory
<biovore> cd ~
<biovore> pwd
<biovore> does it say /home/username ?
<burner> lol
<surgy> Dr_willis: well i made a symlink deleted the old file replaced it with the symlink, and then opened the symlink and it had the same contents as though i had open the file in the first place without even doing anything
<adf> well its meant to start with username@pcname right?
<biovore> ?
<adf> ok
<adf> when u open konsole
<Dr_willis> surgy,  use ls -l, be sure you dident get the ln -s options/target/source backwards
<biovore> yes.. thats call a prompt..
<surgy> Dr_willis: your sepaking french, mind clarifying?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  when you make a proper link. it will appear as if the file/dir is in the new location AND the old one.
<Dr_willis>  mkdir foo
<Dr_willis> ln -s bar foo
<Dr_willis> cd bar
<Dr_willis> will be in foo...
<TheWhiteRook> foo!
<Dr_willis> mkdir foo
<Dr_willis> willis@mint:~$ touch foo/this_is_foo
<TheWhiteRook> I remember that from the command line tutorials :P...
<Dr_willis>  ln -s  foo bar
<TheWhiteRook> it amused me much
<Dr_willis> ls bar --->   this_is_foo
<Dr_willis> :)
<adf> I typed: cd (space)~ space fullstop space cd space desktop fullstop space IS
<surgy> Dr_willis: you just confused me more
<Dr_willis> adf,  its 'Desktop' not 'desktop'
<burner> adf: can i give you 3 or 4 simple commands to get flash installed?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  make some dirs. play with ln -s
<biovore> cd ~ <enter button>cd Desktop<enter button>ls<enter button>
<surgy> Dr_willis: so when you make a symlink it makes it inside the directory you are trying to link?
<burner> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<burner> tar xvfz flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<burner> mv ./install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_willis> surgy,  thats the definition of a link.. its the other stuff with a new name.
<burner> aw damn, the second command is all b0rked and doesnt' referecne the right .tar.gz :\
<adf> cd ~ doesnt do anything
<foibles> http://www.softwarereality.com/gp2x.jsp
<Dr_willis> surgy,  example ----->    ln -s /media/ MyMedia
<foibles> did anyone know this existed?
<foibles> im simply amazed
<genii> Or same name but in different location
<biovore> adf: yes.. shouldn't say anything..
<adf> the next line still starts with username@computerma,e:~$
<Dr_willis> surgy,  now ya got a MyMedia dir that is a link to /media
<Dr_willis> adf,  thats how cd ~ works.
<biovore> adf: at that prompt type "cd Desktop"
<surgy> Dr_willis: ok i got that part
<Dr_willis> adf,  that command makes SURE you are in your home dir.
<biovore> adf: prompt should show username@computer:Desktop$
<biovore> now
<adf> oh ok
<adf> it doesnt
<biovore> type pwd.. what does it say?
<adf> it shows name@pcname: ~$
<surgy> and my symlink looks good
<adf> pwd command not found
<Dr_willis> surgy,  check the ownership of them.
<biovore> pwd <enter>  ?
<adf> oh lol
<adf> wait
<adf> um
<adf> after I type pwd
<adf> the next line says /home/username
<biovore> pwd is short for "Print Working Directory" FYI
<adf> and then goes into a new line
<biovore> ok.. your are in your home directory then
<adf> saying username@computernameL ~$
<surgy> Dr_willis: so to copy the symlink from here to there it whould be "cp /home/surgy/.cedega/Dot\ TransGaming\c_drive1 /home/penguin" and that whould copy it from here to "/home/penguin" right?
<adf> ok good
<adf> thanks
<biovore> now type "cd Desktop<enter button>"
<adf> finally
<adf> this one works
<adf> ^
<biovore> and type pwd again..  should show "/home/username/Desktop"
<adf> yep!
<biovore> ok..
<biovore> now type ls
<adf> finally I'm off from where I was 3 hrs ago
<Dr_willis> surgy,  ive never said anything about using copy. ;)
<adf> u mean Is
<adf> as in he is good
<biovore> yes ls
<adf> or one s
<biovore> lima Serira
<biovore> LS
<adf> LS
<adf> and IS
<Dr_willis> surgy,   ln -s  /home/surgy/.cedega/Dot\ TransGaming\c_drive1  /home/penguin
<adf> dont work
<surgy> Dr_willis: yeah but now that i have my link made i need to sopy it to its propper location right?
<biovore> l <-- its a lower case L
<biovore> ls
<burner> LS, but lowercase ;)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  No... you make the link in the proper place.
<burner> wow
<surgy> Dr_willis: ahh
<biovore> ls -- list directory
<adf> oh ok
<adf> lol
<surgy> Dr_willis: ok ok
<adf> I need to type both L AND ALSO S in lowercase
<biovore> yes..
<biovore> 'ls'
<genii> surgy: Copying symbolic links can be problemmatic especially if they are relative links
<adf> I thought u meant "is"
<surgy> but sense im moveing from one user to another i need to be using sudo right?
<burner> adf: does it show your .tar.gz of flash player and a directory named the same thing?
<adf> like this is unbuntu
<biovore> yeah i and l looks like
<adf> um
<adf> the file name for the tar gz file
<adf> is what it shows
<biovore> adf: ok good
<biovore> adf: now type tar -xvzf <tar filename>  <press enter>
<burner> type "tar xvfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<burner> aww, biovore beat me to it
<Dr_willis> surgy,  No.. if the permissions are set wide open.. then any user can read/write to the dir.
<adf> fz
<adf> or zf
<burner> doesn't matter
<biovore> dosn't matter
<Dr_willis> surgy,  if you were using sudo, you could switch TO that one user and run the apps.   but you never said you wanted to do that.
<biovore> there command arguments
<burner> they're even
<biovore> adf: x -- extract v -- verbose f -- force  z-- un gunzip
<adf> ok
<burner> then "cd install_flash_player_9_linux" and press enter
<adf> 3 lines came up
<biovore> ok
 * Dr_willis thinks the Ubuntu default desktop needs some links to some bash and linux basics that wont stop popping up , untill the user passes some basic tests. :)
<biovore> what burner said
<Dr_willis> That would be... amuseing.
<genii> -f more often means "filename" eg: tar xvf name
<adf> yeah
<adf> ok
<surgy> Dr_willis: ln: creating symbolic link `/home/penguin/Dot Transgaming' to `c_drive': File exists            does that mean the file allready exists?
<adf> I typed all u said to type
<burner> ok, one more command
<burner> mv ./install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_willis> surgy,  you may have the order of the  "from" and "to" locations backwards.. I alwyas get them backwards.
<burner> adf: if it says ~/.mozilla/plugins doesn't exist...
<Dr_willis>  surgy  and if any spaces are in the paths.. that can mess things up also.
<biovore> burner: I think hes in install_flash
<adf> is .so and ~ connected?
<burner> well crap
<Dr_willis>  /home/surgy/.cedega/Dot\ TransGaming\c_drive1  NOTE THE space..  '\  '
<surgy> Dr_willis: there are spaces but im canceling them with "\"
<burner> adf: i lied
<adf> ?
<Dr_willis> spaces are bad. You need to quote the whole argument
<burner> mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<biovore> adf: we used the ~ because its quicker then saying /home/<username>/
<burner> and the .so and ~ are not connected, there is a space
<Dr_willis> '/home/surgy/.cedega/Dot TransGaming\c_drive1'  NOTE THE space..  '\  '
<adf> oh ok
<Dr_willis> oops :)
<adf> lol
<Dr_willis> '/home/surgy/.cedega/Dot TransGaming\c_drive1'
<adf> so thats wha ~ means
<burner> it says move the .so (your plugin) file to your home folders' .mozilla/plugins
<Dr_willis> ~ is an alias for the users home directory.
<adf> ?
<biovore> adf: also could use $HOME as well
<adf> it says try "mv --help for more info
<biovore> probably missing a space..  argument 1 being the .so file <space> /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to use a Ugly MONOspaced font on irc. :)
<adf> oh ok
<adf> that must be it
<surgy> Dr_willis: ok everything went as planned but the "c_drive" link is showing up as red in the ls tree and it is not showing up as a directory how di ii screw up?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  your first ln command made a bad link
<surgy> this is my most recent ln command
<genii> You made a link called "c_drive" which points to a nonexistent location and that is why it's red
<Dr_willis>   --> /home/surgy/.cedega/Dot TransGaming\c_drive1           made a bad link by mistake. delete it :)
<burner> cedega?  doesn't wine pretty much do everything cedega does these days?
<surgy> ok whats the command to delete?
<biovore> direct 9 is sligtly better in cedega
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with either one. :)
<biovore> rm <-- delete
<genii> surgy rm
<adf> um
<adf> it goes back to what it was like before
<adf> no effect
<biovore> what does what?
<burner> adf: close your browser and open it to veoh.com or some flash site
<surgy> man im getting so frustrated
<adf> um
<biovore> burner: I don't think the mv worked..
<surgy> it says it exsists so i get all excited and then cd to the penguin dir and what do you know....... it doesnt.
<burner> no?
 * burner shrugs
<adf> it says mv: missing destination file operand after ................
<biovore> adf: pwd shows what?
<adf> everything up to install_flash_player_9_linux$
<burner> adf: does "ls" show an .so file?
<adf> ls shows flashplayer-installer
<adf> so...
<burner> but no .so file right?
<adf> nope
<burner> so you moved it
<adf> just what I said ^
<burner> so close your browser
<burner> and open it
<burner> and bask in the glory that is flash
<biovore> can also check in konqueror so see if it sees it.. (it should)
<dedi> file permissions in /var got resetted after reboot, how can i fit this?
<genii> dedi: You are referring to the /var/run/screen file needing to be 777 again to use "screen" command as normal user?
<biovore> anyway.. I am going to bed..
<adf> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adf> OMG
<genii> dedi: As per your remarks in #ubuntu?
<adf> IT FINALLY WORKED
<adf> THANK YOU BIOVORE AND BURNER
<dedi> genii: yeah, its also with slocate
<adf> and other I may have missed that helped me
<adf> I was soo angry 1 hour ago
<surgy> ok now i know i did everything right
<biovore> adf: learn CLI.. this is technicaly a 5 sec job :-P
<adf> cos the instructions I got here were relaly confusing and intermittent
<surgy> i evenn testted it on another file, and it still didnt work, still red, still messed up......................
<adf> whats CLI
<biovore> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<burner> adf: for the record, flash is usually really really easy, but adobe broke it lately
<biovore> adf: what you just used
<genii> dedi: I already explained to you that if you do not run "screen" or "updatedb" with sudo it needs a file to use which the regular username has the rights on
<biovore> adf: you can do everything from there
<adf> thats like learning dos
<adf> I wll try to get a book on it
<biovore> adf: its dos on crack..
<adf> oh ok
<surgy> waisting my time
<biovore> adf: dos is stupid simple compared..
<adf> after like literally 3 hours of asking for help here coninusouly
<surgy> laterz guy and thnx for the help, but a game is not worth this
<adf> we got it to work
<surgy> bye
<adf> thanks
<adf> btw
<biovore> adf: the gui stuff is just front ends to the command line stuff..
<adf> oh right
<biovore> adf: gui only does some things.. command line can do everything..
<adf> but in windows u never have to use dos
<adf> atleast I dont anyways
<dedi> genii: i know how the file permissions have to be set. the problem is that they are resettet after a reboot
<burner> you don't have to use this in kubuntu either
<biovore> adf: yes.. but in linux. especialy the server world, a gui is a liability..
<burner> it's just easier to explain the "dos" or "cli" way via irc than it is to explain where to move your mouse
<dedi> genii: sorry for overseeing your first answer, my highlighting is buggy here
<biovore> adf: google on bash
<genii> dedi: use: sudo screen     or: sudo updatedb                     instead
<burner> biovore: run google earth on your precious cli :P
<adf> when someone said bash linux
 * burner is a desktop guy through and through and does not think we'll win converts by encouraging cli
<adf> I thought he/she meant stuff the basics and go on to something else
<adf> I mean bash basics
<dedi> genii: i have to use sudo locate ... so i need a real fix
<biovore> burner: blah.. how needs google earth.. when I can get realtime weather fax via HF radio :-P
<adf> not bash linux
<genii> dedi: no, just suo on the updatdb    you can use regular user on the locate
<burner> dedi: or use tracker instead of locate :P
<burner> er... strigi... forgot i was in #kubuntu ;)
<dedi> genii: thats the problem, i cant use locate as regular user
<genii> dedi: Regular users can "locate" files after the updatedb is done with sudo
<adf> how come I typed CD ~ on konquerer it goes to strigi desktop search
<dedi> genii: as i say there is something bugged :>
<biovore> CD isn't a konqueror thing..
<Dr_willis> adf,  because you typed a search phrase that tiggered strigi
<dedi> locate: fatal error: search_db: open: '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db': Permission denied
<biovore> adf: the URL wourld be just ~
<Dr_willis> !info strigi
<dedi> sudo updatedb works, locate still not. i can set the file permissions of slocate.db, but its gone after the reboot
<biovore> strigi is just a ignoring desktop search thing..
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in gutsy
<genii> dedi: try then: sudo apt-get remove --purge slocate; sudo apt-get install slocate; sudo updatedb
<genii> dedi: they try locate  again with regular username
<dedi> genii: yeah thats a try i didnt tried yet :)
<dbmoodb> hello i'm getting a problem when i print from my *buntu computers running 7.10. debian etch, windows xp can print. I have added cups to aa-complain. buti still get a Can not get the ticket cache for -- this is a samsung printer using their drivers over a network the server is a samba server
<genii> dedi: Alternately you can also whatever username to the group slocate with: sudo usermod -G -a slocate <usernamehere>
<dedi> genii: thanks that workaround helped, i seems also with screen
<dedi> but its a bit dirty anyway :D
<genii> yes
<dbmoodb>  so...
<dedi> just wonder why file permissions in /var get resettet, but not completly ( i messed owner rights up in /var, buf fixed them again, but this stuff didnt got resetted)
<genii> dbmoodb: Did you look here yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580071
<dbmoodb> maybe...
<dbmoodb> i'm not sure it is crashing
<dbmoodb> look like my problem
<dbmoodb> wait no they don't have the solution they just say use tcp....
<dbmoodb> i'm not using ipp i think
<dbmoodb> i'm just telling cups to print to smb://192.168.0.blah/blah
<xen_> Hi there could i please get some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673786
<xen_> Hi there could i please get some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673786
<jtmoney> hey guys, i noticed that ati came out with a new version recently. does anyone know if the envy script is hardcoded to a version, or if it grabs the latest version automatically?
<bazhang> !envy | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jtmoney> bazhang: it's needed if i want to use compiz without xgl
<jtmoney> ;)
<jtmoney> it's okay, i noticed the binary ati howto was updated
<bazhang> jtmoney: but dont expect help here with it
<jtmoney> dkms looks like a godsend
<dbmoodb> ba
<dbmoodb> i have some more info
<andrus> hello, how can i see/run help files of gnome application in kde?
<dbmoodb> ok i think that site that some one linked me too wins, ....i think cupsys is trying to use ipp printing
<sime_> hey
<sime_> i have a quest
<sime_> where do i learn more about the terminal
<dbmoodb> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dbmoodb> ah bash sime ?
<sime_> huh
<dbmoodb> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sime_> thx
<kristjan_> what's the most simple video editor for splitting .mov files? kdenlive?
<dbmoodb> bah - there is no smb backend in my cupsys /usr/lib/cups/backend folder- is this a problem that might be causing me grief ?
<dbmoodb> shouldn't be no...
<dbmoodb> it would seem the ubuntu comp is trying to use /var/spool/win....
<Eddie23x> hi
<dbmoodb> hi
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lod_> hi, need help with compiz, I've changed the nvidia driver and now compiz is running but i've got no window borders
<lod_> reinstalled all packages but no changes
<Jucato> lod_: you can ask in #compiz-fusion for more assistance
<wesley> koffice2 is break in repo
<romunov> any good alternatives to autocad for kde (linux)?
<posingaspopular> romunov: sorry to break the news, but not that I know of.
<Jucato> romunov: there's QCad I think... you can try checking in http://kde-apps.org and http://qt-apps.org
<posingaspopular> ah Jucato knows all
<Jucato> of course not :P
<basy_> how to add applet "system menu" into kmenu ?
<ardchoille> basy_: Right click the panel, and choose "add applet to panel". In the add applet dialog, find the applet you want and drag it to the panel
<Jucato> um...
<basy_> i dont want to add it in to panel but into kmenu
<Jucato> basy_: righ-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Menu options -> check the System Menu box in the Optional menus list
<Dr_willis> Im vague on what adding an applet to a menu means.. applets run in a panel.
<Dr_willis> add the 'system menu' item to the menu... ahhh...
<ardchoille> basy_: Sorry, I misread :(
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: That was what threw me
<Dr_willis> :) me also..
<ardchoille> At least I'm in good company :)
 * Dr_willis is toying with compiz again.. about to disable it agin.
<Dr_willis> the only effect i like is the previews of windows on the panel.
<basy_> OK again howto add launcher of "system menu" into KMenu?
<basy_> it is not in menu editor
<basy_> somewhere in system settings...
<basy_> i cant remeber where
<Jucato> [17:06] <Jucato> basy_: righ-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Menu options -> check the System Menu box in the Optional menus list
<Dr_willis> <Jucato> basy_: righ-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Menu options -> check the System Menu box in the Optional menus list
<Dr_willis> Lol. :)
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_willis> I like that little item.
<basy_> ok
<basy_> thanks
<Dr_willis> Lots of neet things in that menu options.. lots of useless things also it seems
<lod_> is there software for VC benchmark under kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Now i got 2 Settings menu items. :) one has just kde stuff.. other has kde + lots of other items.
<Dr_willis> vc benchmarks?
<lod_> yes, video card
<lod_> graphic card, graphic accelerator
<Dr_willis> hmm. there are linux benchmark programs.. but never noticed any for just the video card systems.
<lod_> np, i'm focused on the vc, but the overal bench. will be fine tu
<Dr_willis> !find benchmark
<ubotu> Found: libbenchmark-ocaml-dev, php-benchmark
<Dr_willis> I know theres others..  lets see
<Dr_willis> !find bonnie
<ubotu> Found: bonnie++
<Dr_willis> !info bonnie++
<ubotu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03aubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search benchmark
<Dr_willis> has a lot of hits. :)
<lod_> ok, 10x
<wesley> koffice2 is brek in repo
<sigma_1234> is anyone here able to burn multisession dvd rws with k3b?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: one of those is the special Settings menu, which is just a menu representation of kcontrol items, the other is a real K Menu sub folder
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yea. Ive noticed that i am getting 100000's of menu items now days.. Would be nice if some how one could sort menus in to the 'kde standard items'   and keep them seperate from the gnome standard items, and  keep that stuff seperate from the 'disrto specific items;'
<Dr_willis> going to need touse mySQL to keep the menu items sorted one of these days.  getting to be so many
<Dr_willis> !info sdm
<ubotu> sdm (source: sdm): Secure Display Manager - secure remote access to X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0b-3 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<basy_> any know some install compiz on 64bit tutorial?
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med>  i installed xephyr, but when it opens it gives me no xterm. why is that? (xterm is installed)
<sigma_1234> is openoffice a qt app?
<Jucato> no
<se7en> where would i find notebook tools like what to do if 10 min battary power left and so on
<se7en> power management
<Jucato> se7en: doesn't guidance power manager (sitting in the system tray) do that?
<sigma_1234> then what is it? it doesnt feel like a gtk app
<se7en> no not in kde4
<posingaspopular> is there a way to chenge the text size in kde4 without changing the resolution?
<serzholino> it uses its own toolkit
<serzholino> sigma_1234: ^^
<Jucato> posingaspopular: in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts?
<serzholino> with plugins to look like kde or gtk or win32
<Jucato> (oh, and #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions :P)
<posingaspopular> i see, thanks Jucato
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sigma_1234> ah so its platform independent. so thats why its so slow!
<sunny__> keiner da aus Deutschland ?
<ActionParsnip> !de | sunny__
<ubotu> sunny__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<azman> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi azman
<mint2> can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mint2
<ubotu> mint2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mint2> am using gutsy
<mint2> when i switch my external HD
<mint2> it detects it but when dolphin opens it
<azman> am using fasty
<mint2> it says hal-storage-removable-mour refused uid 1000
<azman> :)
<mint2> u the man azman !
<azman> yes
<posingaspopular> azman: is that a question, or a decleration ;o
<azman> whay?
<Venson> Hey all, is anybody else having problems with Ensoniq1371 cards emitting a lot of distortion while playing music?
<Dr_willis> mint2,  i belive the 'proper' fix (which isent ideal) is to make a fstab entry for the external drive.
<posingaspopular> mint2: it sounds like you're having issue with mouting the drive?
<Venson> I've looked around enough online, reinstalled upgraded version of ALSA etc. Nothing's helped so far
<mint2> i would think so, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Theres some oddity going on with auto mounting of external ntfs drives.
<mint2> yes posingaspopular
<mint2> how do i proceed
<Dr_willis> ive heard that ubuntu dosent have this issue.. and  im testing out Mint Linux today, and it asked for the sudoers password befor mounting my ntfs disks.  So.....  I guess it depends on wha tyou want to do.
<toby> are you in group "plugdev"?
<ActionParsnip> mint2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210
<ere4si> refused uid 1000 means your user isn't allowed to access external drives mint2
<mint2> yeah ere4si
<ActionParsnip> mint2, listen to toby
<ere4si> so you need to change what your user can access mint2 - users and groups
<toby> open a user-editor
<toby> and make sure you're in group hal, plugdev and all that
<Dr_willis> Hmm...  Im not sure this is the totally right fix.  I got plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,ubuntu,willis in my groups and still had the issue.. lets check the hal group.
<tokis> hi all, anyone knows the name of the applications that installs konqueror plugins automatically (eg. flash plugin)
<Dr_willis> flash is broken at this time.. sadly
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Dr_willis> ya gotta do some twiddling to get flash going right.
<Dr_willis> install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package for a lot of the other bits  :)
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tokis> it worked for me on firefox if I installed it from the konqueror plugin thingy
<mint2> ugh
<mint2> bloody thing
<mint2> i dont know how to get to hal
<ardchoille> tokis: The new flash plugin uses XEmbed and konqueror does not support XEmbed, which is why it's broken for konq
<tokis> enable inotify in the kernel config
<mint2> should i apt get ntfs-3g ?
<Mediapirate> Hello
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am trying to change the resolution on my virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F1) and whenever I put VGA=791 or any other resolution it just gives me a blank screen with a blinking cursor.  It worked with Feisty but not with Gutsy... What gives?
<Mediapirate> How are we?
<gundam_rx78nt1> on the grub menu.lst file.
<toby> did you try vga=0x791 and so on?
<toby> i.e. with "0x"
<Mediapirate> I'm a kubuntu n00b so don't ask me
<Mediapirate> haha
<mint2> u noob !
<gundam_rx78nt1> toby, the 791 is the decimal equivelent of 0x317.
<Mediapirate> :-( its not my fault....i'm downloading as we speak
<toby> ah right ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I tried it both ways.
<Mediapirate> can I ask what you guys use irc wise?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Has anybody experienced this?  I hate having giant letters on  my screen when I am working on command line issues.
<Mediapirate> or do you emulate mIRC
 * Mediapirate wonders what people use IRC wise on kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> Mediapirate: konversation of course ;p
<toby> Konversation
 * jpatrick uses irssi
<Mediapirate> hehe thanks guys
<ardchoille> irssi here
<posingaspopular> irssi is popular though, and a few apps
<ActionParsnip> Mediapirate, i use Konversation in Kubuntu and HydraIRC in windows. Why pay for mIRC when their are free eqivelants
<Mediapirate> pay? lmao
<ActionParsnip> !piracy " Mediapirate
<Mediapirate> you don't actually need to pay for it
<posingaspopular> Mediapirate: welcome to the kubutu cult. if you need help, just ask around
<Mediapirate> you just have to get that annoying screen for like 10 seconds then you click continue
<ActionParsnip> Mediapirate, you do or the free trial expires
<Dr_willis> there is xchat for windows.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, xchat has a limited free try license then you gots to pay
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  totally wrong. :) there are free versions also.
<ActionParsnip> Mediapirate, HydraIRC has no ads and is completely free
<Dr_willis> the 'official' one has that restriction.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, oic
<Mediapirate> ahhh so many choices...
<Dr_willis> theres like 4 other xchat variantions for windows that are 100% free
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, whats the difference?
<Dr_willis> some have some extras,, some got some extra bugs. :P
<Dr_willis> some use different gtk  things from what i gathered.
<adf> hi
<Dr_willis> I dident notice any real differance between them all.
<posingaspopular> you can also compile it from source and avoid paying that way
<posingaspopular> !hi adf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi adf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mediapirate> hi adf
<ActionParsnip> Mediapirate, thats the world of Linux, Youarent made to have one choice only. freedom!!
<posingaspopular> !hi | adf
<ubotu> adf: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<adf> do I have to install some GNOME stuff if I want to run Pidgin on Kubuntu
<adf> hi everyone
<Mediapirate> lol
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, sweet man
<Dr_willis> just install pidgin and it will grab all needed dependencies
<Mediapirate> yea thats a good point.  what do you use for msn.....pidgin i assume?
<Dr_willis> thats whats so cool about the whole apt system. :P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, I'll stick with hydra as I have my scripts setup so I log straight in and I come straight here
<posingaspopular> adf: i dont think so, im almost certain it's a standalone application.
<adf> um
<adf> I try to use kopete but it crashes when I try to sign in
<spiroo> Does anybody know how to remove KDE4, from Kubuntu. I cannot, because it remove KDM and nothing works if so.
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  thats like a 3 line script for me. :) actually i dont even need to script htat in xchat.
<adf> so whats a good replacement in kde for kopete?
<Dr_willis> spiroo,  i just reinstalled kdm after removing the kde4 bits.
<ActionParsnip> adf, what chat network/s do you use?
<adf> msn
<posingaspopular> adf: pidgin
<Mediapirate> emulated?
<ActionParsnip> adf, amsn is awesome
<spiroo> Dr_Willis: Yes, but for me if I do that it install KDE4 again :D
<adf> but are they kde themed
<ActionParsnip> adf, indeed
<adf> I thought pidgin is written for gnome
<Dr_willis> spiroo,  kdm and the kde4-kdm i though are 2 different packages.
<ActionParsnip> adf, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Mediapirate> lovin this IRC
<ActionParsnip> adf, I think they just use the destop environment
<Mediapirate> i've got to go get a haircut
<Mediapirate> bye
<adf> yeah
<spiroo> Dr_willis: Yes they are different, but in some way they are now connectedd :S
<Dr_willis> Hmm does the bot even search kde4 packages..  There IS the official #kubuntu-kde4 channel.
<adf> so is amsn better than pidgin?
<Mediapirate|AWAY> ?
<miranda_> I have two different videocards/monitors. Is is possible to get a different x session running on each?
<ardchoille> !away | Mediapirate|AWAY
<ubotu> Mediapirate|AWAY: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> adf, i only use msn and it even shows the drawings when people send them from live messenger
<Dr_willis> miranda_,  i hear it is. :)
<Dr_willis> miranda_,  but it may take some work.
<Mediapirate|AWAY> i'm sorry ubotu :-(
<ActionParsnip> adf, give it a go, see what you think of it. You can always uninstall
<adf> so its better than pidgin actionparsnip?
<spiroo> Dr_willis: Either way now if I am trying to start a KDE4 session I got a black screen and cannot do naything. Only KDE3 works :(
<ActionParsnip> adf, define better
<adf> at least in ur own opinion?
<ardchoille> adf: You can use gnome apps just fine in kde. and kde has settings to help gtk apps attempt to use kde themes
<adf> well u know what u prefer to use
<miranda_> Dr_willis: not afraid of some hard work ;) is there a tutorial on that?
<ActionParsnip> adf, indeed but it may not be the same as yours
<SarraHH> hello peoples heres a good one for ya
<mragrid> kubuntu dont boot after installation
<ActionParsnip> adf, all I can do is suggest. You might think it sucks
<adf> so u personally like amsn more than other IM apps right?
<ActionParsnip> adf, catch my drift?
<miranda_> Dr_Willis: problem is, I can only find setting up two virtual x sessions on google
<ActionParsnip> adf, correct
<adf> k
<adf> good
<adf> thanks
<adf> um
<adf> so I can get it from adept or what do I do?
<LooSe> spca5xx drivers ....ta dah .....*cringes*
<MGalaxy> LDOCE (Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English) was OK just after installing Kubuntu 7.10 DVDm but after upgrading all packages (Full Upgrade) the phonetic font of LDOCE is shown wrongly, LDOCE uses gtk 1.2, any solution?
<Mediapirate|AWAY> ahhhh spam
<mragrid> kubuntu dont boot after installation can somebody help me
<ActionParsnip> adf, yeah. or you can use sudo apt-get install amsn
<Dr_willis> miranda_,   You have 2 seperate video cards? or one video card with 2 video outs?
 * ActionParsnip is afk
<adf> sry can u explain the directions for that "sudo apt-get....
<LooSe> adf: I might pooint out that the amsn in the repos is not the latest one so youll have to put up with a version upgrade notice everytime it starts
<adf> is that what I should enter in konsole?
<adf> oh
<LooSe> hello intelikey
<intelikey> shalom LooSe
<LooSe> <<----AzAel for last week
<LooSe> from
<adf> loose: so even though if I download the lastest version the notice will still come up?
<miranda_> Dr_willis: currently, two seperate video cards, but I do have options and can do one card with two vga outs.
<mragrid> can someone o the moderators help me please
<LooSe> sorry afd but at this pint its not really an issue for you
<LooSe> mragrid: whats the problem
<LooSe> hey does anyone have experience with spca5xx driver based webcams?
 * ActionParsnip back
<LooSe> wb ActionParsnip
<Dr_willis> miranda_,  2 monitors with a nvidia card  with 2 video outs is fairly easy. :)
<mragrid> my problem is that i installed kubuntu in dual boot with xp and the xp is working well now with grub but kubuntu just show me kubuntu loading and then all go black and freeze
<wesley> is it posibile to run kubuntu without touching your xbox360
<wesley> like booting from a live cd
<adf> actionparsnip: whats the best way to get amsn
<LooSe> wesley: its not quite that far along yet
<adf> amsn
<adf> adept or konsole terminal?
<LooSe> wesley: from what i know you need a modded dvd rom drive
<DreadKnight> adf: sudo apt-get install amsn
<DreadKnight> i guess
<adf> dreadnight: I'm not familiar with that code thing, is that what I enter in konsole after I download the tar.gz file?
<mragrid> so loose can you help me
<DreadKnight> adf: fire up konsole
<LooSe> mragrid: the live cd booted fine yeah?
<mragrid> yes of course
<LooSe> lol obviously
<adf> dreadknight: can u give me some specific directions ?
<adf> so after firing up konsole
<mragrid> loose: i installed it and all went verry well
<DreadKnight> adf: it means you want administrative privileges to use apt to install the package called amsn
<DreadKnight> adf: are you running 7.10 with kde3.x ?
<adf> yeah
<adf> I think I am
<adf> just downloaded kubuntu this morning
<DreadKnight> press alt+space and type konsole (depends if it's translated in ur language... )
<adf> ?
<mragrid> loose: could it be because i installed it on a secondary partition
<adf> its english
<LooSe> mragrid: im at a loss at the moment because i havent had boot problems for ages so icant remember the command to show the kernel output as its booting
<DreadKnight> adf: press that and type in, then hit enter ...
<adf> sry what do I do after I get to the catapult screen?
<mragrid> loose: ok
<DreadKnight> adf: type in "konsole" and press enter :D
<mragrid> loose: thank you anyway
<adf> k
<LooSe> mragrid: someone else here will know
<adf> oh
<adf> so thats what katapult is for
<LooSe> adf: you could just simply search for amsn in adept and install it that way
<DreadKnight> adf: you can fire up applications, change the playing song from amarok, open documents etc
<adf> dreadknight: so after I get to the command screen?
<DreadKnight> adf: sudo apt-get install amsn
<adf> k
<adf> from my home directory?
<DreadKnight> doesn't matter
<LooSe> or that
<mragrid> loose: yes, but you are the only one that responded to my question
<adf> it says [sudo] password for username:
<adf> and I cant enter anything from keyboard
<posingaspopular> yes you can adf you just cant see it
<adf> oh ok
<posingaspopular> so anyone looking over you shoulder can't steal the password ;p
<ardchoille> adf: That nees your username, and yes it does enter, it just doesn't print anything (security purposes)
<LooSe> so does anyone know about the spca5xx webcams drivers????
<adf> so do I just press backspace to delete whatever I may have entered
<DreadKnight> adf: so enter your password of the root, chars are hidden, if you get it wrong you will be propted again... you can also use backspace to del if you typed in something wrong
<posingaspopular> yes
<LooSe> mragrid: so all ytour getting is a black screen and no text?
<adf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DreadKnight> adf: this would be one way to do it; the most noobish one would be to press on the Kmenu, click on the add/remove programs, check for amsn, check and apply/install, another way would be adept_manager, and the last i can think of is installing .deb files :)
<adf> thats what it says
<ardchoille> adf: Youmay have another package manager open, close it and try again
<DreadKnight> adf: well, restart your pc, or close adept or other things opened
<LimCore> ActionParsnip  asks why he is banned here?
<sigma_1234> did you guys hear da plan to rename kubuntu to ubuntu kde edition? i read it in the news this morning
<adf> dreadnight: yeah lol I had adept open
<LooSe> adf: you must have adept open or something
<LimCore> any ops here?
<mragrid> loose: exactly, i choose kubuntu from grub and then i get the message that kubuntu is loading and then nothink all black
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: that would be cool, less flame wars  etc
<DreadKnight> and confusion xD
<LimCore> indeed  Ubuntu KDE edition  sounds better
<sigma_1234> but i liked kubuntu. now everything is going to change:(
<LimCore> some people are like  "no, I dont have ubuntu.... I have kubuntu"
<LooSe> mragrid: is there an option for recovery mode?
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: me too, but that's after i learned what things are the hard way
<mragrid> loose: yes and i tried it but i get the same result : nothing
<DreadKnight> ubuntu doesn't even contains a G for gnome :D
<LooSe> Can someone help mragrid
<DreadKnight> Gubuntu :P
<sigma_1234> whenever i think about ubuntu i always think gnome. when i think about kubuntu i always think kde
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: what about fedora users? :D they have the option... and other distros as well
<sigma_1234> but do we really want to copy someone else or be original?
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: and the "planets" are also messed up, nobody cares about that anymore, it has to be a big welcoming community
<LooSe> heheheh Ubuntu KDE4 Edition
<sigma_1234> ubuntu also doesnt have a k d or e. lol
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: it's best this way; would make more sense to non-geeks like us, trust me
<LooSe> remove your gnome for they are creating dead patches on my lawn
<DreadKnight> LooSe: lol
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: ubuntu doesn't have from gnome, but kubuntu has from kde, same goes for xubuntu... :P so ...
<sigma_1234> yeah it probably does help with non geeks i guess. hope the ubuntu kde edition logo stays blue though
<DreadKnight> it would be plain easy to adopt new desktop enviroments without making a new distro with an odd name
<sigma_1234> DreadKnight: yeah but they wana change that now
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: i hope so too, but my parents don't get the kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu/shubuntu thing :|
<LooSe> Ubuntu totally mental edition
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: hmmm... guess they need to make a new one to "unify" the projects :\
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DreadKnight> bah, party breaker :D
<sigma_1234> lol
 * DreadKnight runs
<LooSe> im still waiting for answers to my earlier question
<intelikey> miranda_ what's your issue ?
<LooSe> re: can someone with a bit of experience with spca5xx webcam drivers assit me
<intelikey> no exp. here LooSe
<Mediapirate|AWAY> If your wireless card isn't on the supported cards list does that mean you can't use your compuer wirelessly with kubuntu?
<sigma_1234> loose: is that a linux driver?
<intelikey> Mediapirate|AWAY no it means you may have to do something fancy like ndiswrapper to use it
<LooSe> sigma_1234: it is
<Mediapirate|AWAY> ok thanks
<LooSe> ever since 7.10 my webcam has been displaying a black screen
<intelikey> Mediapirate|AWAY it also means that it "may not work"  but that is less likely than "it will if you use ndiswrapper"
<LooSe> it worked in 7.04
<Mediapirate|AWAY> Ok thats great...thanks intelikey  i've got two external wifi cards so hopefully at least one of them will work
<sigma_1234> loose: maybe they took the driver out
<intelikey> Mediapirate|AWAY welcome
<LooSe> no its there but i think something in recent kernels has broken it
<LooSe> its detected and the driver is configured but theres something else that stuffs it
<intelikey> miranda_ ?
<mragrid> can someome help me i m having serious boot problems with kubuntu
<intelikey> mragrid ati vidio chipset on a 64 bit lappy   and it's blanking out on you when you boot ???
<mragrid> intelikey: no i have ati video chipset on 32 bit lappy and not 64 bit and yes its blanking out on when i boot
<LooSe> intelikey to the rescue woohoo
<intelikey> short answer stop using kernel frame buffering.   boot with "nosplash vga=normal"     there is probably a long answer too.
<LooSe> mragrid: i take it you know how to do that from grub?
<mragrid> loose: no
<mragrid> loose: do i have to put an argument on grub
<LooSe> yup...the one that intelikey pointed out
<mragrid> ok i will try it right now
<LooSe> of course i dont like arguing with grub so i just walk away till hes cooled down
<intelikey> at the boot menu   press [esc]    select the boot option you wish "probably (ubuntu..)"  press [e]     select the kernel line and press [e]   edit the line and hit enter    then press [b]
<mragrid> ok thanks for you both i will try it right now
<LooSe> good luck to him
<LooSe> i just always acpi issues
<LooSe> had
<intelikey> acpi may be involved with that issue too   but just not using the fbcon should get him to a working system
<HumpBack> Hello all. Is there any info on updating kubuntu gutsy to Hardy? I need some packages (maven) that are not in gutsy.
<intelikey> and for my way of thinking, if frame buffering or acpi has to go   kill the usplash!
<LooSe> be nice if they could develop a boot sequence that would revert back to an active safe state that diplays a log of the error/errors
<LooSe> instead of just freezing
<intelikey> LooSe it's not an actual freeze.  people call it that because they don't see anything.   but with that issue most of the time the system fully boots and will respond to input. just doesn't display anything
<LooSe> i know but "They" don't know that
<LooSe> some sort of error code must be generated that the system can intercept
<Dr_willis> Ohh,,, "They dont know"  - well we cant let "Them" Find out... :)
<intelikey> :)
 * Dr_willis looks around for... "Them"....
<LooSe> rofl
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<intelikey> if they only knew that they didn't know, we all know what would happen.
<Belisarivs> I have problem with krorrent.
<Dr_willis> Its 6 am here.. ick. :0 about time for me to  hit the bed..
<LimCore> lol who banned ActionParsnip
<Belisarivs> It allocates full space for downloads even though I disabled this feature. An it also is very unstable.
<Belisarivs> I'll provide bugreport, but I'd like ask whether would someone help me to search relevant data (backtrace, gdb) so I can fill useful report.
<LooSe> Belisarivs: its a feature not a bug
<LooSe> sorry :P
<Belisarivs> LooSe, but it is bug when you set it to be disabled in configuration and it isn't.
<LooSe> Belisarivs: that was just a sad attempt at humour
<Belisarivs> Ah.
<LooSe> intelikey: my veiled point being that display errors are the biggest pain for nubs and a large cause for most people dropping the whole "lets try an alternative" idea
<LimCore> ardchoille: ActionParsnip asks for redemption :P
<ardchoille> LimCore: This is not the place for that.
<intelikey> LooSe yeah.  and boot splash   is the biggest cause of them.     so the problem is the eyecandy.
<mragrid> loose and intelikey: the method worked and the kubuntu started thanks for both of you
<intelikey> mragrid welcome.
<LooSe> mragrid: maybe you can talk intelikey into telling you how to disable it permanently so you dont have to type it in each time you boot
<LooSe> intelikey: gotta love the eye candy though
<LooSe> without it my wife would freak 10x more
<intelikey> LooSe yeah, it keeps tech support in business
<LooSe> "omg whats all that jibberish"
<mragrid> inteliskey: do i have to do the same every time i boot my system or there is a kind of file that should be modified to be done automaticaly every time i boot
 * LooSe smirks
<mragrid> loose: that exactly what i did
<intelikey> mragrid   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst     change it there if you want it to be sticky
<intelikey> if you don't know/like nano     gksudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LooSe> mragrid: OR sudo kate /boot/grub.......to quick for me
<mragrid> inteliskey: great, thank you
<mragrid> loose: thank you too
<LooSe> intelikey: tanks for the pm
<LooSe> i usually use mc to do everything sudoish
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> me too
<LooSe> i hate this chair
<DreadKnight> me too
<LooSe> back one the circulation has returned
<LooSe> once
<intelikey> ot: but, never selstc a chair for the way it feel when you sit in it,   select a chair for the way it feels when you rise from sitting in it for two hours.
<intelikey> s.selstc.select.
<adf> hi
<LooSe> i have this chair because my comp is on the breakfast bench and i only have a crappy stool
<homoludens> hi everyone! could anyone tell me where i can post questions regarding kopete (unter kubuntu)?
<homoludens> but it's more of a kopete than kubuntu question ...
<kim> hey im havnig a weird problem wiht printing. im using samba to print to an office pritner, but itll only print a test page - if i try and print anythign out it seems to spool it but then it just doesnt work. any ideas?
<Lynoure> homoludens: you could still try here, for starters :)
<LooSe> depemnding on the problem it may serve you to google for the kopete irc channel
<LooSe> that would also help
<homoludens> yippie! :D ok, my problem is: whenever i set the global status under kopete to "away", the status for my yahoo account is set to "busy", and not to "away". is there a way to customize how the individual status messages relate to the global one?
<milestone> hi all
<homoludens> i was looking for an irc channel but don't think there is one for kopete. there's only a developers' mailing list.
<intelikey> kim  if it prints the test page   and you saved/applied all changes   then it "should" print anything.   (i know that looks like a non-help response)
<milestone> is there a tool to remaster a dvd under kde?
<bachstudies> I have installed Ooo 2.3.1 manually to fix font issues and now adept keeps saying the newer packages are upgradable. Is there anyway to tell adept not to look at those files?
<milestone> I maean to mount an iso image and add files to it, and then burn it
<kim> intelikey: hmm, thankss. weird innit?
<milestone> can that be done with k3b?
<intelikey> kim only clue i can/did offer is that in kde you have to "apply" changes   even if the test page went ok.
<kim> intelikey: ah. its just refusing to print pdfs. weirdd
<intelikey> and yeah it's strange as a five legged chicken
<kim> intelikey: OoO prints fine
<LooSe> speaking of printing
<LooSe> i have a laser printer attached to my fileserver thats running xubuntu 7.04 and using ipp with a cups backend
<LooSe> how can i set it up so that i can manage the queue locally without having to log into the cups admin page
<LooSe> ie using kde print
<LooSe> argh my legs
<LooSe> lol @ five legged chicken
<intelikey> Choose a topic from the table of contents or search   this page by pressing Ctrl+F in your browser and entering a search term. <<< isn't that just a little presumptsious    some browsers don't map ^F to a search this page command....   (taken from the ubuntu common questions page, first paragraph)
<intelikey> LooSe maybe   kprinter
<LooSe> well i added the printer locally using kprinter...but due to the secondhand nature of the printer i have to continually delete jobs from the queue
<intelikey> i assume that the writer assumed that the reader would be using ff
<intelikey> LooSe isn't there a kcontrol access for that ?
<LooSe> yeah but it only sits there as its being sent to the server
<LooSe> once it gets to the server i cant do anything
<LooSe> ie only shows the local queue
<AzAel> yay i got my nick back
<intelikey> right.  well then i don't know of anyway to admin the remote without logging into cups page
<homoludens> is there a good url snipping program for online media streams under linux?
<AzAel> and here i was thinking you were an incarnation of the all knowing god odin
<intelikey> azael http://127.0.0.1:631
<AzAel> pfft thats the local cups instance
<intelikey> AzAel me doesn't think odin knows very much.....
<AzAel> so odin should get a refund and get his eye back
<intelikey> AzAel :)
<AzAel> well kde 4 has been fun
<AzAel> though at the moment its more of a gimmick than anything
<aasensuio> salut
<AzAel> i can see the HUGE potential
<AzAel> greetings aasensuio
<intelikey> !fr | aasensuio if you need it;
<ubotu> aasensuio if you need it;: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aasensuio> ok thanks
<AzAel> though the taskbar annoys the utter %**# out of me
<intelikey> "Ubuntu provides users with a way to deploy Debian with security fixes, release critical bug fixes, a consistent desktop interface, and to never be more than six months away from the latest version of anything in the open source world."  <<< am i reading that correctly ?    ubuntu is debian ???   (source http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship )
<AzAel> yes based
<intelikey> read it agian  ^
<intelikey> "Ubuntu provides users with a way to deploy Debian" <<< ?
<homoludens> guys, is anyone here using a panasonic laptop? (in japan's it's known as "let's note", but i think abroad it's called a "toughbook").
<homoludens> i've got some problems with the standby/hibernation modes under kubuntu gutsy.
<AzAel> yeah well ubuntu is debian at its core
<AzAel> cyas
<Slasher`> hey, does anyone have any idea why xchat won't make the pm windows light up red when someone sends me a message in KDE, it works fine in GNOME but not in KDE - anyone know if there are any fixes for this please?
<neeto> does anyone know the cli command for the gdm login manager?
<intelikey> neeto ?
<intelikey> gdm
<neeto> yes
<neeto> lol
<intelikey> gdm is the command, what do you want to do with it ?
<neeto> stupid me, asking in kubuntu :/
<neeto> sorry guys
<intelikey> neeto it's not that.   i just don't understand what you are wanting.
<intelikey> it would not matter if you had said kdm,  the problem would be the same.     what is the desired end result ?
<neeto> I just need to know the command to open that opens the login manager
<intelikey> gdm
<neeto> hmm
<neeto> I mean, the settings for the login manager
<intelikey> ah settings.     the config file is  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<neeto> right, but there is also a GUI settings manager, I want to open that
<intelikey> kcontrol  used to provide that to kdm   i'm not sure about gdm though
<neeto> gcontrol doesn't work :/
<neeto> oh well, thanks
<bogdan> vrun roman  ?
 * intelikey always just edited the gdm.conf file.
<neeto> got it, gdmsetup
<Slasher`> .
<Slasher`> hey, does anyone have any idea why xchat won't make the pm windows light up red when someone sends me a message in KDE, it works fine in GNOME but not in KDE - anyone know if there are any fixes for this please?
<HateCamel> just reinstall and restart windows
<bazhang> Slasher`: not sure--konversation is the kde default and it does it nicely
<bazhang> HateCamel: have an issue?
<dfghdjfhgh> wqerfqwefqwef
<dfghdjfhgh> I am testing IRC client, somebody please type something
<ardchoille> dfghdjfhgh: I'm glad you explained that :)
<dfghdjfhgh> ok
<bentob0x> since the X update, anybody faces crashes using wine?
<payan> i need help with getting 5.1 sound on a cmedia 8738
<payan> please, someone post me a working .asoundrc file
<ivenkii> hello
<ivenkii> i need some help with ubuntu :)
<ivenkii> i access the net via PPPoE connection
<ardchoille> ivenkii: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ivenkii> kubuntu, im a novice user of kubuntu
<ardchoille> ok
<ivenkii> i need to enter username and password to connect
<ivenkii> i dont know how to configure :(
<ivenkii> plz help
<ivenkii> there?
<jpatrick> !ask | ivenkii
<ubotu> ivenkii: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jpatrick> !ppp | ivenkii
<ivenkii> k thx
<ubotu> ivenkii: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ivenkii> and sorry
<jpatrick> ivenkii: we're here to help :)
<ivenkii> yea  i know
<ivenkii> :)
<lupul> hi. need som help. i have a windows installation on another hard drive. how can i add it to the grub?
<lupul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marius__> Hi all, anybody ot an idea of how to get the Vodacom pcmcia modem working on Kubuntu?
<lod_> how to use iptables on tcp6
<Erzgalo> could somebody help me? I have been having problems with screen resolution, sometimes when I changed it it doesn't do anything until I restart the computer. I think I selected an unsuitable resolution and restarted, and now kubuntu gives me only maximum of 640x480 resolution. Any way to fix this?
<osh_> I upgraded my box to gutsy a few minutes ago. Now I can't log in anymore. When KDM is supposed to show the screen goes "black" and the computer hangs. Any idea on how to fix it? I've tried reconfigure xorg.
<azlon> how can i change my resolution in KDE?
<SlimeyPete> azlon: K menu -> System Settings -> Monitor and Display
<azlon> SmileyPete: i dont have Monitor and Display... and my menu says System, not System Settings
<azlon> am i missing something?
<azlon> crap
<azlon> never mind
<azlon> i see what you're saying
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> hey renato
<SlimeyPete> welcome, Roey
<Roey> I've been trying to get my video card (geforce4 ti4200) accelerated for the longest time, now.  I've installed the -legacy drivers, and have reconfigured X (with the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg), but I can't seem to get GLX working!
<Roey> What could be wrong?
<Weasel[DK]> anyone knows a good network profile switcher ?
<mindframe-> will kubuntu 8.10 include kde4?
<tekteen> yes
<mindframe-> coolstuff :)
<bazhang> you can get it now
<Tm_T> mindframe-: yes, all Kubuntu versions will include it, from Gutsy
<tekteen> it will have both kde 3.5 and 4.0
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> !kde4 > mindframe-
<voicu> what is the file that is executed when a user logs on in kde?
<voicu> i want to execute something only when i log into kde
<llutz> voicu: put it into ~/.kde/Autostart
<voicu> llutz: thanks
<voicu> so it runs all files in there?
<Lynoure> voicu: they need to be as bash scripts, but yes
<llutz> yes, it should
<voicu> hmm, ok
<voicu> thanks
<Lynoure> (or, well, shell scripts)
<llutz> or symlinks
<voicu> yeah, i got it
<Lynoure> voicu: oh, .desktop files also work
<voicu> .desktop as in shortcuts on the desktop
<voicu> ?
<Lynoure> voicu: as in menu entries. You can just drag one to Autostart and it should be fine
<voicu> nah, i trust bash scripts more
<voicu> plus, the're more dynamic
<_hufi_> hey
<Jeroi> how to kill thunderbird?
<voicu> use a console
<_hufi_> top
<voicu> ps -A|grep thunderbird
<voicu> kill <process_number>
<_hufi_> open the console and type "top"
<voicu> or use top
<voicu> i personally don't like it, it's too crowded :P
<_hufi_> i think he dosent know the id of the prozess
<_hufi_> have you opened top?
<pp> hola
<pp> kubuntu en spanish ?
<pp> hola
<pp> kubuntu en espanol
<pp> ?
<llutz> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pp> hello to alls
<_hufi_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_hufi_> i speak german but i like it here
<_hufi_> so i am here =)
<voicu> well i speak romanian but there are no people in the ro channels so i'm here :P
<voicu> but i do like it here :D
<todobg> amarok2 is out ?
<_hufi_> finally
<_hufi_> i hope he is more stabile
<todobg> i think he is in kde repo or i miss something
<_hufi_> i use KDE
<todobg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2-uKv6zd54 :)
<Vermux> jpatrick: how do I check if I have openssh-server installed?
<llutz> apt-cache policy openssh-server
<genii> apt-cache policy openssh-server
<genii> llutz: Durn!~
<llutz> *g
<Vermux> none is installed
<Vermux> how do I install that?
<genii> Vermux: Then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Vermux> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<genii> Vermux: Yes
<Vermux> hehe
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> thanks
<_hufi_> sexy....
<_hufi_> no my one is simple
<_hufi_> i have to go
<tung> Is there any alternative to shockwave. I'm using kubuntu and don't know how to access a website with shockwave.
<mixed> anyone in here plays quake?
<Kohlrabi> of course :)
<genii> tung: No linux shockwave yet. There is an online petition for Adobe to make one if you like I can find you the url and put your name there
<mixed> Kohlrabi, you know how to bind commands on Quake III so you don thave to configure your system on every server?
<genii> tung: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<tung> genii: thanks
<Kohlrabi> mixed: there should be a *.cfg in the quake folders
<genii> tung: Every name counts
<Kohlrabi> mixed: I use ioquake3, so my config is in my personal folder
<Roey> I've been trying to get my video card (geforce4 ti4200) accelerated for the longest time, now.  I've installed the -legacy drivers, and have reconfigured X (with the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg), but glxgears indicates that GLX isn't loaded!     What could be wrong?
<mixed> Kohlrabi, what's that?  Is it a utility you downloaded to configure your distro for quake?
<colo> nv20 should run with non-legacy quite fine, I think
<mixed> Kohlrabi, I think I'm supposed to have an autoconfig.cfg , i'ts been a while since I've played Quake, it worked just find in redmond, why do must I configure my distro on ever f**n server I join???????????//
<Vermux> jpatrick: how do I reverse rsync -av....?
<Vermux> jpatrick: in other words, how do I restore the settings in the recieving end?
<Vermux> genii: ^
<Vermux> who can help with rsync?
<kaminix> Again... anyone know a way to convert .sub to .srt?
<Vermux> genii: there?
<_Vermux> who can help with rsync?
<kaminix> Cool, this should be in the repos. :) http://www.robelix.com/sub2srt/
<Tm_T> !repeat | _Vermux
<ubotu> _Vermux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<_Vermux> I 've just transfered all settings from one computer to the other with rsync -av userfolder Userlogin@OtherComputerIP:/home. and it ruined everything. Hoe do I restore home folder on the recieving computer to what it was before the transfer?
<osh_> I upgraded my box to gutsy a few hours ago. Now I can't log in anymore. When KDM is supposed to show the screen goes "black" and the computer hangs. Any idea on how to fix it? I've tried reconfigure xorg.
<wad> Hi, folks. I plugged in a USB scanner to my linux laptop, and nothing happens. I need a starting point, to learn how to make this work. Help?
<kaminix> Could not detect The.Show.Must.Go.On.2007.DVDRip.XviD.CD1-PosTX.sub format!   <--- Any ideas what the problem might be?
<mixed> anyone know if Logitech joysticks are supported in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> should be
<_Vermux> Help! I have just transfered all settings from one computer to the other with rsync -av userfolder Userlogin@OtherComputerIP:/home. and it ruined everything. How do I restore home folder on the recieving computer to what it was before the transfer?
<genii> _Vermux: Ouch. I'm not sure that's reversible
<_Vermux> genii: the issues from the old machine were transfered to the new one
<number21pix__> does anyone use kdenlive? i have a render problem
<jpatrick> _Vermux: it shouldn't have removed the other ones
<genii> jpatrick: I think --archive will overwrite if file is newer
<_Vermux> jpatrick: it did not removed. I replaced the user with a user. I figure out it was mistake
<jpatrick> Vermux: did you remember to cd .. from the home dir of the user?
<Vermux> yes
<jpatrick> so, what exactly went wrong?
<Vermux> jpatrick: remember, I had a resolution problem on the old machine. the problem was transfered to the new one
<Vermux> jpatrick: and I have the feeling that more issues were transfered
<Vermux> jpatrick: maybe it is better to delluser and adduser ?
<jpatrick> Vermux: it should have only transfered your stuff arross
<Vermux> jpatrick: but it changed my resolution
<jpatrick> Vermux: then try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Vermux> jpatrick: what is it?
<Vermux> ls
<jpatrick> Vermux: it reconfigures your X server
<Vermux> jpatrick: I tried it on the old computer. didnt solve the problem
<_eMaX_> hi all
<blizzzek> hi
<_eMaX_> earlier last year I had an option to "make rpm" to build a kernel. Now it tells me, "no rule to make 'rpm'" - has anything changed in the kernel build system?
<kaminix^> How do I make mkfs pretend to make a filesystem? I think that was supposed to work to retrieve the superblocks and stuff.
<tekstacy> If I install alongside XP, will I have full access to the ntfs partition?
<tekstacy> ahh, nevermind, I found it. :)
<kaminix^> I've done this before, but I don't remember how. How did I solve this?
<kaminix^> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<kaminix^> mybook: recovering journal
<kaminix^> fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on mybook
<frojnd> I need some linux help here
<kaminix^> We all do.
<frojnd> In command line, I need to figure it out what's the name of PID 6 process. BUT I only need to know just this PID's name. Not all
<frojnd> :)
<kaminix^> Hmm... sorry, can't help ya with that one. :(
<genii> kaminix^: debugfs may help to set the new superblock. Third post here shows how: http://sysadminforum.com/t191461.html
<frojnd> if I do px -A | grep 6 will ofcourse the first name be of PID 6 but it also shows others that 6 is in it's names..
<kaminix^> genii: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<genii> maybe: ps ax|grep " 6 "
<kaminix^> genii: This exactly what I did: # fsck.ext3 -b superblock_location /dev/XXX, but it tells me it fails to set superblock flag :s
<genii> kaminix^: I think you are supposed to make "XXX" into the dev name of course
<kaminix^> genii: Yeah, I did all that before I asked. It's when I type that command I get the error msg I posted above. :/
<kaminix^> I have these three commands:
<kaminix^> sudo fsck.ext3 -b 71663616 /dev/sdb1
<kaminix^> sudo fsck.ext3 -b 78675968 /dev/sdb1
<kaminix^> sudo fsck.ext3 -b 102400000 /dev/sdb1
<genii> kaminix^: Ah.ok. Try no spave between -b and the number.eg:  sudo fsck.ext3 -b71663616 /dev/sdb1
<genii> *space
<kaminix^> Same error genii :(
<genii> kaminix^: Bah. No immediate idea then.
<kaminix^> Meeeeh, I know I did this like a month ago :p
<genii> kaminix^: Did you try:   sudo debugfs                  then at the debugfs prompt,: ssv status 1                       then: quit
<kaminix^> genii: Nope.
<kaminix^> What does it do?
<hungrymouse> is there any way to run a proper instance of windows under linux? and i dont mean wine or whatever.
<biovore> hungrymouse: virtualization.. vmware/qemu/vituralbox
<genii> kaminix^: If you read the post there, you would know. It sets the filesystem to be marked clean even if it isn't.
<kaminix^> Hrm... I guess I'll go through the thing step by step.
<hungrymouse> thanks biovore
<palash> hi ppl
<kaminix^> What's blockcount?
<jussi01> 2
<genii> kaminix^: You actually don't usually need the blockcount, it should autodetect. blockcount is the size of the chunks in blocks that your filesystem is formatted in.
<kaminix^> It seems to be mounting as ext2 :o
<jussi01> !vmware | hungrymouse
<ubotu> hungrymouse: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<genii> kaminix^: Yes. If you paid attention there, they are converting to ext2 to rebuild the journalling part of the ext3 then converting it back to ext3
<nicola_> hy, i need help to install flashplayer and java....some help?
<kaminix^> Oh, the two posts are related? I thought they did that in one post and what I'm doing in the other. :o
<nicola_> do anyone help me???
<simion314_> hi, i want an application for recoding the screen for video tutorials, any suggestions?
<jussi01> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubotu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<jussi01> simion314_: ^
<sigma_1234> can i create a symbolic link to a directory on another hard drive?
<pag> sigma_1234, I'd say yes... ln -s /path/to/sourcedir /path/to/target
<genii> sigma_1234: You can create symlinks to any file or directory which is mounted.
<genii> sigma_1234: You cannot make symlinks to something like /dev/sdz1/somefile
<sigma_1234> thanks. was worried i couldnt do it to a directory
<TuXman> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TuXman> thanks ubuntu bot!
<eagles051387> hey guys im having some issues booting onto the gutsy live cd
<eagles051387> can anyone help me
<TuXman> ... hm, did you checksum it before you burned it?
<SlimeyPete> what's the problem?
<eagles051387> ive used it on another machine it works
<eagles051387> could it be that im on a tablet pc
<simion314_> jussi01: what ? ^?
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: we don't know until you tell us more about the problem :)
<TuXman> I doubt it, Ubuntu usually runs on everything that has good enough specs.
<TuXman> but we all knew that.
<SlimeyPete> tablet PCs are just standard PC laptops inside, mind
<SlimeyPete> so...unlikely to be a problem
<TuXman> eggsactly.
<eagles0513875> i let it load and for some reason no desktop loads it just displays a bright color and thats it. i also when i hit ctrl f1 it says bios bug #81 dunno what that means
<eagles0513875> if i can get onto the live cd and install im getting rid of vista for a while or at least duel boot with it
<TuXman> yay kill Vista! M$ is carp!
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> if i have issues with world of warcraft and wine on here im goign to need vista
<eagles0513875> im on it right now cuz i cant even get onto the live cd. had to hunt down an irc client and go from there to get on here
<TuXman> WoW works well in wine from what I hear, as it only requires the disk to install, not to play.
<parkin> wow should work well with wine
<parkin> otherwise you may try cedega
<eagles0513875> i know that but this is a laptop we r takling bout
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: hmm odd... I would google for your bios if I were you and check if there are any known incompatibilities with Linux
<eagles0513875> i have a 6150 geforce go on this thing
<eagles0513875> i was able to boot it off the live cd once
<eagles0513875> how do i turn off dma when booting off the live cd
<TuXman> I have a GeForce FX 5200 and it works LOL
<eagles0513875> my desktop it works fine with a 6600gt
<eagles0513875> i know it works but im not sure if it wil work on my laptop
<eagles0513875> it didnt even work on my last laptop
<hasse_> hey, i have a thinkpad t61p, with a nvidia graphic card, and it's possible to run 1920x1200, but i cant get the drivers to do that, when i use nvidia-settings it can update to that resolution , but if i restart X it's back to low resolutioin
<eagles0513875> whats anyones take ona geforce go 6150 card and chipset
<adz21c> hasse_: the settings are not saved to your configs, are you selecting applying to configs?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille how can i turn off dma when trying to boot off live cd
<adz21c> hasse_: "Save to X Configuration File"
<eagles0513875> how do i turn off dma when booting off the live cd
<jussi01> !repeat | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaminix^> genii: fsck is doing some stuff with blocks, it's taking up all my memory. This crashed my laptop earlier today... what do I do? :s
<hasse_> adz21c, yes it's saved,
<azlon> i have an external HD which i plugged in via USB, but Kubuntu doesnt recognize it
<azlon> how can i mount it?
<artur_> which one is better? Sodipodi or Inkscape ?
<genii> kaminix^: Wait
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ try this
<azlon> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 fat32 ??
<genii> kaminix^: It's reordering the drive
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ sudo shutdown -F -r now that will force an fsck at boot it shouldnt crash then
<kaminix^> But it will crash, it takes up all my mem and all my swap!
<jussi01> artur_: I like inkscape
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ sudo shutdown -F -r now that will force an fsck at boot it shouldnt crash then
<eagles0513875> try that it shoudlnt crash on ya that wya
<kaminix^> eagles0513875: Why wouldn't it crash if it does it on boot? :s
<Mysticstar> WHERE can I find HOW to upgrade to a new version of Kubuntu without LOSING all my file
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ u dont have anything loaded into memory yet
<eagles0513875> and it doesnt have the desktop environment to deal with either
<kaminix^> But it was taking up a full gigabyte of swap + some of the 512MB ram? :s
<max32167> help
<eagles0513875> it could also be its trying to reorganize files that r locked. also thats why its suggested to run fsck during boot nothing is being locked by the user or the os
<max32167> ++  -I -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -MD -c -O3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer   -ftemplate-depth-35 unix_chunker_yacc.cpp -o unix_chunker_yacc.orst
<max32167> In file included from ChunkParser.h:10,
<max32167>                  from chunker.y:6:
<max32167> MyFlexLexer.h:4:24: error: FlexLexer.h: No such file or directory
<clf-toronto> hi, is adept mgr connected to apt-*?
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade > Mysticstar
<max32167> how do install m4 library ?
<eagles0513875> clf-toronto yes it is
<sub[t]rnl> clf-toronto➜ yes, its a front end
<artur_> jussi01: Thnx. both are used for the same kind of task, right?
<max32167> also please help install yacc and flex package
<max32167> sudo get ... ?
<clf-toronto> i downloaded a dvd of kubuntu 6.06lts, then i installed it, and it was the basic install, so i am now trying to get more apps off of the dvd
<eagles0513875> clf-toronto u have to download them from the repositories
<sub[t]rnl> max32167➜ sudo apt-get install <packages>
<clf-toronto> does that mean there's a adept mgr equivalent of apt-cdrom add?
<MGalaxy> PLZ suggest me a PDF-Printer+JPG,PNG, ....Printer
<theunixgeek> Hi. I want to create a very simple database in OpenOffice.org Base to store words, their definitions, synonyms, and antonyms. Could anyone either step me through it or point me to a tutorial?
<eagles0513875> clf-toronto adept is same as apt apt is the command line side and adept is the front end gui so u dont have to know command line commands
<max32167> sub[t]rnl how do i find package name?
<max32167> can you find it for me??
<sub[t]rnl> max32167➜ apt-cache search <package>
<max32167> thanx
<max32167> you've helped me a lot
<max32167> m4 - a macro processing language
<max32167> i found it
<sigma_1234> is there a pdf creator version for linux?
<sub[t]rnl> clf-toronto➜ apt-cdrom is built into adept manager, just add a cdrom in the repo manager on the gui
<clf-toronto> are tags like "package groups" in RH speak?
<clf-toronto> sub[t]rnl: coool, but how?
<max32167> what is common notepad name in linux>?
<sigma_1234> !pdf
<clf-toronto> by the way thanks for being so helpful
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<clf-toronto> i really appreciate everyone's time
<clf-toronto> sub[t]rnl: because there's a field: New Repository:
<sub[t]rnl> clf-toronto➜ open adept manager then adept -> manage repositories -> third party software -> add cdrom
<clf-toronto> is that where I would type in cdrom, and then hit the Apply button?
<zeropointo> Why do so many updates fail? (Adept)
<sigma_1234> dont update!
<TuXman> yeah..
<TuXman> whynot?
<TuXman> wynaut?
<zeropointo> sigma_1234: that's essentially where i'm at with it.
<clf-toronto> sub[t]rnl: (there's no Third Party software button or field in Adept Mgr)
<clf-toronto> sub[t]rnl: but i think i do see the result of my apt-cdrom add.
<zeropointo> i can't trust any update because so many fail.
<clf-toronto> there's a cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807)]/ listed
<sigma_1234> because you're more likely to break something than fix anything
<zeropointo> some times causing damage
<clf-toronto> so whoever said apt-get and adept mgr is tied together is totally right :-)
<theunixgeek> Anyone good with OpenOffice.org Base and would like to help a newbie? :)
<zeropointo> yeah i've noticed that
<zeropointo> sigma_1234: what the hells up with that?
<sigma_1234> its hard to create updates that work for everyone. thats just how software is
<zeropointo> well most of them are failing during the update process.
<zeropointo> leaving changes unfinished
<zeropointo> the majority work fine
<zeropointo> a select few leave my system fk'd up.
<sigma_1234> why not just update when new releases come out?
<theunixgeek> !language | zeropointo
<ubotu> zeropointo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zeropointo> because i'm a completist?
<sigma_1234> 6months is really not a long time to wait
<vermux> why cant I go into administrative mode in System settings? I enter the password, but it never goes into the administrative mode. I've just deluser and add that user
<zeropointo> I simply installed Kubuntu on a virtual machine to try out KDE4.
<sigma_1234> try using kcontrol instead of system settings
<zeropointo> i'm an american 6 minutes are a long time.
<zeropointo> try waiting for a kidney for 6 months :P
<zeropointo> OS upgrades are no less important. imho
<zeropointo> haha
<elmokhtar> vbn
<clf-toronto> too bad ubuntuforums.org is pwned, i can't read any articles
<zorglu_> q. will kubuntu 8.04 default to kde4 or kde3 ?
<clf-toronto> is ubuntuforums.org working for yall?
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: i read 4
<clf-toronto> *shrug*
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: hmm uncool
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: why is kde4 uncool?
<Lopin> Okay...  I need help with server, and no one will help me in Ubuntu.  I keep hanging on install...
<neville> Is it just me, or is it that after that last xserver update, it keeps blitzing itself and dumping me back to the login screen every so often?
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: unstable dev code
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: what are you doing at work that requires so much stability?
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: not at all ready to be used daytoday in a work env
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: i use my boxes to work :)
<clf-toronto> you haven't answered my question, WHAT do you do at work
<zorglu_> ?
<clf-toronto> WHAT do you do, you can't trust to kde4
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: im a programmer. but how is that relevant
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: i need my computer to work
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: no crash :) so no kde4 :)
<clf-toronto> you make it sound like kde4 is in alpha and they are bundling alpha code w/ ubuntu
<zeropointo> KDE4 worked fine for me.
<zorglu_> good for you :)
<zeropointo> But it was a boring change.
<zorglu_> i crashed it twice in 20min :)
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: you are making a lot of noise out of nothing
<zeropointo> Not nearly as exciting as I was expecting.
<clf-toronto> imho
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: you are entitled to your opinion
<zorglu_> now i need to be sure 8.04 will default to kde3
<zeropointo> I think the interface was less "cool" than KDE3
<zorglu_> kde4
<zeropointo> i'd rank it a 3 out of 5 on the coolometer.
<zorglu_> i just want it not to crash :)
<zorglu_> the 'coolness' doesnt interest me much :)
<Onyx> I'm trying to select a different style for the domino theme... anyone know how to do this?  it's been a while...
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: perhaps it is best to use a older ubuntu version, and use kde4 and 8.04 on a spare box until you feel it will serve you fine
<Vermux> ok, so this is the problem:  I just deluser and adduser. In gui I tried to open Adept_manager. it asked me for the password but dissapeared!
<zeropointo> but cool is everything that's why people are upgrading to vista isn't it?
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: currenlty kde4.1 is planned around end-summer 2008
<zeropointo> and KDE4 is trying to immitate Vista & OSX right?
<Onyx> zeropointo: Downgrading.
<zeropointo> Less Vista, more OSX would be a good thing imo.
<zeropointo> KDE and GNOME should rip off OSX as much as possible.
<zorglu_> zeropointo: the widget are ultra close to vista one tho:)
<clf-toronto> speaking of KDE, i filled out the inquiry form at TrollTech to purchase Qt Desktop for Windows and Mac, and the sales person called me back adn say we have to talk over the phone.
<clf-toronto> This sounds like one of those situations where they grab you by the feet, and shake until all of the money falls out.
<clf-toronto> Qt Desktop either has a list price or it's consultantware, TT needs to figure out where they are on this.
<tzd> i need help with installing a few window managers (iceWM, WindowMaker and Blackbox) in Kubuntu if that's possible?
<Vermux> Who can help?  I just deluser and adduser. In gui I tried to open Adept_manager. it asked me for the password but dissapeared!
<JuJuBee> Anybody know of software that will remove pdf password and convert pdf to a openoffice or word document?  I find a few for windows, but none for linux
<neville> Just try the Windows ones in Wine
<clf-toronto> how do I install enough to do C++ development? In Adept Mgr I see something called tags.
<clf-toronto> Is there a tag that will do this?
<zorglu_> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: install the above
<JuJuBee> ChArLoK_16 : that will only remove passwd. I found a cheaper one for windows.
<Vermux> Who can help?  I just deluser and adduser. In gui I tried to open Adept_manager. it asked me for the password but dissapeared!
<clf-toronto> zorglu_: so build-essential is it?
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: yep it is a metapackage for that
<clf-toronto> then from there maybe add a emacs for X and I am good to go?
<clf-toronto> zorglu_++
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: this package will give you the usual tools to build. if you want a text editor, this is up to you :)
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: personnaly i use eclipse + cdt for writing c++
<clf-toronto> zorglu_ you are a beautiful man, thanks
<zorglu_> clf-toronto: not necessarly the best but i know it
<Vermux> which tool is the best in Kubunutu for adding users?
<archtux> just use kcontrol
<archtux> or systemsettings
<Vermux> archtux: ok, when I go to user management in system settings and click on administrative mode, nothing happans
<basy> when i set timeout of screensaver to 1minute in dafalt desktop settings... my screensaver did nit start after 1 minutr but black screen starts after 5 minutes... Any idea where or what to set? i am on kubuntu 7.10 65bit...
<archtux> you should get a pop-up to enter your password
<archtux> and then you can add remove users
<Vermux> archtux: I did not get one
<clf-toronto> a lot of goodness in the comunity docs, i am going to spend some time reading
<clf-toronto> bbiab
<archtux> well that is the reason why i use archlinux at the moment
<archtux> sorry cant help you there
<Vermux> archtux: who can help me with that?
<archtux> what kind of usermanagement do you want to do
<flipmode> I just installed a new dvd writer and cant get it to read any ideas? Kubuntu 7.10
<archtux> cause everything can allso bur done from the commandline wich is easier and faster then kcontrol or systemsettings
<Vermux> There was an error saving the image: /home/UserName/.face.icon
<michaelnovakjr> does anyone know a fix for the problem with adept commit changes? Basically failing while trying to install a package
<sirina> moin moin
<sirina> to all of the ppl here: tryin to start kontact gives me this error: "kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeprint.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <-- do you know, what and the "shared object file" is and where it can be found?
<ibilic> I cannot write to my USB flash memory
<ibilic> i can read it though
<Vermux> archtux: something is not working well here
<ibilic> any ideas?
<Vermux> when I go to user management in system settings and click on administrative mode, nothing happans
<archtux> ibilic: check your permissions
<lewis> hi
<archtux> sorry Vermux i have to go, dont know a solution for your problem at this moment
<Vermux> archtux: thanks for trying
<eagles0513875> now i have another problem
<eagles0513875> i some how managed to get onto the desktop but for some reason during install my system locked up restarted and have not been able to get back on teh live cd
<eagles0513875> whats the difference between regular iso and the alternative
<neville> Alternative gives you text installer
<neville> Don't think it has live component, which makes it suited to weaker hardware
<eagles0513875> neville do u have any idea why my machine will only boot into the desktop
<eagles0513875> once in a while
<eagles0513875> i checked the cd for defects which it has none
<neville> Tried safe graphics mode?
<eagles0513875> yes i tried both normal
<eagles0513875> and
<neville> How much RAM do you have
<eagles0513875> but some reason sometimes with either or i get my screen just displaying bright colors
<eagles0513875> 2gb
<eagles0513875> i have vista on here so i need the ram
<sirina> lol
<eagles0513875> whats so funny sirina
<neville> And, when it doesn't make it to the Desktop, does it leave you on the command line?
<eagles0513875> nope
<sirina> vista is funny.
<eagles0513875> fin suxs
<neville> What does it do then, when it doesn't make it to the desktop
<Tm_T> !ot
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I suggest you try the alternate cd
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> could it be a compatibility issue with the processor
<eagles0513875> im also getting bios error #81
<noaXess> hi folks
<noaXess> wasup
<neville> Could be wrong, but try disabling ACPI?
<eagles0513875> neville how
<neville> In your BIOS
<noaXess> how can i insert an extra symol over kde? i have the KCharSelect tool installed and see there the unicode point..
<noaXess> for eg. the copyright symbol.. on windows i can press ALT+ 0169
<noaXess> how does this work in kde?
<eagles0513875> i have a turion x2 tl58 could the processor be causing it cuz i just googled bios error 81 with someone who has a turion in his machine
<eagles0513875> but no solution
<eagles0513875> ill try disabling acpi in the bios
<neville> Okay, fingers crossed
<eagles0513875> tell me bout it
<Oscar> Hi guys!
<Oscar> Is there any way to mount mdf/mds in Linux?
<Oscar> Like daemon tools in windows?
<JoshOvki> Did you try google first?
<JoshOvki> Oscar: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images.html
<bascule> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<flipmode> I cant watch movies with a new dvd writer i installed it says cant read disc but plays the disc for about 10 seconds before it tells mr this any ideas?
<sui> hi
<bascule> it's faulty?
<bascule> flipmode: see if it will boot a dvd and run OK for a while
<flipmode> It worked in my other computer fine running Ubuntu
<earthcreed> Can you do anything else with dvd writer?  Is it a "movie watching specific" problem.
<flipmode> bascule: it boots it fine it comes up on desktop but when i try to open it it gives me errors ive tried a number of apps and they all give different errors
<bascule> no I meant boot a bootable dvd, like some live distro, ubuntu dvd knoppix dvd, but as earthcreed said can you copy data frim it ok? either of those tests will help find if it is faulty
<bascule> flipmode: ^
<flipmode> it is playing a cd now fine
<flipmode> I wiull try a ubuntu cd
<lewis> \
<bascule> flipmode: can it burn, it isn't a TSSTcorp thing is it?
<bascule> flipmode: no DVD that is important
<bascule> it could play cds all night long and still be faulty with dvds
<flipmode> it is reading the ubuntu live disc fine it opens in a new window with everything on the cd
<flipmode> I have no blank discs to try to burn right now
<bascule> flipmode: a DVD is what you need to test with, some data DVD
<flipmode> bascule: I am at work and have no data dvds here
<bascule> oh wel
<basy> what can i use for finding special caracters on kubuntu?
<flipmode> only videos
<earthcreed> Hrm, have you tried setting up to watch DVDs like it says to here? https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<lupul> is there any other software alike beryl?
<lupul> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bascule> basy: kcharselect
<earthcreed> Because of encrypted formats you have to jump through hoops to watch commercial movies.
<mefisto__> earthcreed: you mean dvds?
<earthcreed> Yep
<basy> tankx
<mefisto__> I never jumped through any hoops, I can watch them fine
<bascule> mefisto__: you can watch CSS DVD movies without manually adding medibuntu source?
<mefisto__> you mean adding medibuntu sources is jumping through hoops?
<bascule> sure, doesn't *just work*
<yurik> Hi, did anyone experienced locale problems in KDE4? When I login into KDE4 session with KDM4 I get empty LANG variable.
<tekteen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<yurik> tekteen: thanks
<tekteen> np
<Vermux> who can help? When I go to system settings and try to go to Administrative mode nothing happans
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: are you in kde4?
<Vermux> kubuntu gusty
<tekteen> Vermux: type alt+f2
<Vermux> 3.5.2
<tekteen> in the box type kdesu systemsettings
<Vermux> tekteen: nothing happans
<tekteen> when you type alt+f2?
<Vermux> no, when I type kdse...
<tekteen> kdesu systemsettings
<Vermux> tekteen: yes
<Vermux> the box dissapears and nothing else happans
<tekteen> try kdesu systemsettings
<tekteen> kdesudo
<tekteen> instead of kdesu
<Vermux> tekteen: the same thing
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> you may have to click "options->run as root"
<Vermux> where?
<Vermux> it doesnt let me
<Vermux> the Run box is grayed out
<Vermux> even though Im typing the root passwd
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: on the bottom of the run dialog..
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: which command shell I Run?
<Vermux> kdesu?
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: no, without the kdesu, click options and then run as root before hitting enter
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: u mean, run as a different user box?
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: i'm not exactly sure.... because I am using kde4.
<Vermux> it says incorrect password
<nosrednaekim> hrm...
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: open a konsole and run "kdesudo systemsettings"
<Zombocom> how do I output whatever is playing on my speakers
<Zombocom> like it's being heard by my mic?
<Vermux> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Vermux> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Vermux> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: ^
<Zombocom> like if I'm playing a song and I want someone I'm calling through my computer to hear it
<Zombocom> how do I make it go through the mic thing
<genii> kdesu <> kdesudo
<Zombocom> is kdesu == kdesudo?
<jpatrick> yse
<jpatrick> it's syslinked
<nosrednaekim> genii: what?
<nosrednaekim> Zombocom: hmm no clue.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: too much Visual Basic
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: ?
<Zombocom> lol thanks nosrednaekim
<genii> nosrednaekim: "[14:33:03] <Vermux> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0"    note kdesudo there and not kdesu
<nosrednaekim> genii: and.....
<kaminix> genii: Hello again, I rebooted and tried to do the fsck thingie in the cmd thingie, it went suicidal due to memory problems and killed itself. :s
<Vermux> genii: ?
<genii> kaminix: memory problems? Even if the drive itself went, sholdn't affect the ram
<Zombocom> guys
<Zombocom> sound card
<kaminix> The fsck program took up all my RAM and couldn't continue :p
<Zombocom> how do I use
<nosrednaekim> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosrednaekim> Zombocom: ask in #alsa
<Zombocom> ah
<Zombocom> thanks
<genii> Vermux: Just humour me and put instead kdesu instead of kdesudo for it
<Zombocom> sorry for using enter as a punctuation
<clf-toronto> Zombocom: did you just apologize to a bot?
<Vermux> genii: the same problem
<clf-toronto> I for one welcome our robotic overlords.
<genii> kaminix: Did you try to boot to Recovery kernel and run fsck on it yet?
<kaminix> genii: Is there anyway to just... well...rebuild the super block from scratch?
<Zombocom> clf-toronto I was apologising to nosrednaekim
<tess> hello evbd, first time on irc, can any one explain me ( better if french ^^ )
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kaminix> genii: No, but the fsck thingie takes up all my ram :/
<tess> thank you - but, was it a bot ??
<genii> kaminix: No real way to rebuild a specific superblock. You have to specify the next alternate one to be used. Since it's usually physical damage doing this.
<Zombocom> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Zombocom> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vermux> who can help? Even though I click on Administrative mode in system settings I never goes into Administrative mode
<kaminix> genii: This is not physical. It was an aborted fsck thingie that did this. :/
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: try runnign "kdesu systemsettings" from a konsole
<genii> Bah, worl AFK a while
<osh_> I upgraded my box to gutsy a few hours ago. Now I can't log in anymore. When KDM is supposed to show the screen goes "black" and the computer hangs. Any idea on how to fix it? I've tried reconfigure xorg. I've seen a lot about it in forums but nothing really appropriate. Is there some tutorial somewhere?
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: ok, I got this message: Your username is unknown to sudo!
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: ah! is this not the original user of the computer?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: were you using any proprietary video drivers?
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: no, I deleted and added the user again
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Don't think so. Not sure though. is there an easy fix?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: looking in xorg.conf I seem to have "ati" as the driver, although fglrx is installed on my system.
<kaminix> genii: What was the link you sent me earlier?
<kaminix> nm, found it. http://sysadminforum.com/t191461.html
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: ah ok... you need to add this user to the sudo and admin groups, do "sudo nano /etc/group" ad it should be fairly sefl-explanatory
<nosrednaekim> osh_: uninstall that fglrx driver
<mefisto__> osh_: did the upgrade completely finish? have you tried to use apt-get to make sure there are no problems and everything is up to date?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Ok, will do.
<osh_> mefisto__: The upgrade didn't report any problems.
<osh_> mefisto__: So I think it went ok. No extra packages needs to be installed.
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: nothing happans when I type it : sudo nano /etc/group
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: in a konsole?
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: oh... right, because you aren't in the sudo group...
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Then what? Just try to start X again?
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh, dillema here
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: yes, in Konsole
<nosrednaekim> osh_: what are you loggedinto right now?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: rescue-mode. whenever I try to start X the comp "freezes". Hard reset is only option. Annoying.
<Jeroi> how to update 64bit system into 32bit?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: hmm in recovery mode, run "startx"
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: you need to reinstall
<Zombocom> alsa does nothing
<Jeroi> I dont want to remove all my kubuntu settings in 64bit
<Jeroi> just by reinstalling 32bit system
<Zombocom> update?
<Zombocom> 64 bit is the future
<Jeroi> not really
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: back up your /home
<osh_> nosrednaekim: did that. freeze again. tried after the "reset" that I had to do in case the fglrx-driver was still loaded as a kernel-module.
<Jeroi> as windows 7 will be 32bit still
<osh_> Zombocom: Future? I've been running 64-bit for the past 10 yrs or so. :-)
<Zombocom> lol
<osh_> Zombocom: Not on linux though.
<Zombocom> lol
<nosrednaekim> osh_: wait... it still happened even after fglrx was no longer in the kernel?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: yeah. I purged xorg-somethign-fgrlx and some other fglrx-control but the machine still hangs when trying to start X. tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see if that helps matters.
<genii> Jeroi: If you don't want to keep switching back and forth from 32 to 64 you may be interested in getlibs, info is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Could it be problems with the sync-rate because now it looks like the monitor goes into some sort of "sleep" mode. Last I tried it just went black/blank.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: ok, so you can't even go to alt+f2?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f2
<Zombocom> guys why does control+alternate+F1 SHOW NOTHING
<Zombocom> NOTHING
<Zombocom> but a blinking cursor
<osh_> nosrednaekim: nope, nothing, no ctrl-alt-f2, no ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-delete, completely frozen. :-(
<borncrazy> hi
<osh_> nosrednaekim: really annoying.
<genii> osh_: Are all 3 capslock scroll-lock and numlock lights flashing?
<borncrazy> i edited my fonts.conf file and now my fonts looks like this: http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loliz0.png
<nosrednaekim> osh_: ouch.... um on next reboot, try looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<borncrazy> what do i do now?
<osh_> genii: Not during freeze. They blink breifly during bootup I think, but that's normal behaviour I think.
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Got the Xorg-log. What am I looking for? EE? WW?
<genii> osh_: Yes, brief blink at boot means motherboard test was good. if all 3 blink on/off repeatedly in a freeze situation it means usually a kernel dump
<ubuntu> gm
<Marcipicus> I'm having a problem with the automount feature of Kubuntu. When I insert a disc it gets mounted to /media/CDROM instead of /media/cdrom0. Note: Only matters because of apt-cdrom
<osh_> genii: Ah, no, no kernel dumps what I can see. Something interesting in Xorg-log though. WW: RADEION: No matching device section for instance. Does that mean anything to you guys?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: I don't know... anything that looks wrong :)
<osh_> nosrednaekim: See the comment to genii. There's a warning there about RADEON and a device section.
<borncrazy> can anyone please help me?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: hmmm do device section for the PCID maybe...
<nosrednaekim> *no
<Dr_willis> Marcipicus,   On my system /media/cdrom is a link to /media/cdrom0 so it dosent matter.
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I think so. BusID PCI:1:0:1. Something about that. What does that mean?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Also, isn't "RADEON" the proprietary driver?
<Marcipicus> it isn't a link though it's an actual directory that gets created when I load the disc  so I don't know why it's doing that
<nosrednaekim> no. radeon is the FOSS one
<genii> osh_: Looks like an xorg.conf misconfig then eg: No matching device section     <-- in xorg.conf presumably
<nosrednaekim> osh_: you say you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<genii> osh_: older radeon driver not proprietary. The newer driver is named fglrx not radeon
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Ah. Ok. Good to know. Yes, I did. Just a few minutes ago. In xorg.conf the PCI-section does say  "BusID PCI:1:0:0" which isn't the same as in the xorg-log.
<Marcipicus> Dr_Willis: I looked in the fstab and it says my cdrom drives' mount points are /media/cdrom1 and /media/cdrom0
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Also, the "Driver" is specified as "ati". Should that be "radeon" instead?
<genii> osh_: note mis-spelling of radeon there, eg: RADEION  with an I anlso in uppercase where the actual driver name should be lowercase
<osh_> genii: Ok, but the dpkg-reconfigure put "ati" in xorg.conf for me. I didn't choose anything.
<genii> osh_: Thats fine. ati driver is the generic. You can manually change ati in there to radeon afterwards if you really have one
<Dr_willis> Marcipicus,  look in /media/ not the fstab. It may be your /media/cdrom link is pointing to the other cdrom drive then what you want.
<Dr_willis> Marcipicus,  you could always remove the cdrom link. and edit the fstab to make them mount to cdrom if you wanted
<osh_> genii: changed it and tried X. Still the black screen that's "frozen". Unfortunatly.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: do a lspci and see which bus the card is really on
<osh_> nosrednaekim: ATI Thecnologies INC RV350 (Radeon 9800 XT)
<nosrednaekim> osh_: for exampe 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<genii> osh_: Perhaps you specified wrong bus location as nosrednaekim suggests. Use whatever lspci gives you there
<borncrazy> i edited my fonts.conf file and now my fonts looks like this: http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loliz0.png help me please
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Ignore spelling. 01:00.0 according to lspci, that looks about the same as in xorg.conf where it sais 1:0:0 instead.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: also, is this a built in card or an external one? if external, do you have an internal?
<Marcipicus> Dr_Willis: it isn't the link though. When I insert a disc, the directory /media/CDROM(used ls -l)  is created, which isn't in the fstab so apt-cdrom can't detect it
<nosrednaekim> osh_: hmm yes, that looks ok.
<osh_> nosrednaekim: it's an external card (meaning not included in the motherboard) it's a normal desktop machine.
<Marcipicus> Dr_Willis: sorry, missed your second post. That might work for me actually. thanks
<nosrednaekim> osh_: does your motherboard have onboard video?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: don't know if I have an internal. lspci | grep -i vga only shows this card.
<Dr_willis> Marcipicus,  thats.. odd that its using /media/CDROM not lowercase..
<nosrednaekim> osh_: with capital VGA?
<Dr_willis> but it may be doing it because you have the 2 drive4s.
<nosrednaekim> oh -i.. never mind ;)
<osh_> nosrednaekim: =)
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Odd that xorg-log complains about PCI 1:0:1 isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: that is so weird....I supopse it would be quite hard for you to pastebin your log file and xorg.conf
<Marcipicus> Dr_Willis: I know, it did it to me before and the only way I could fix it was to reinstall and cross my fingers
<osh_> nosrednaekim: it's possible. hang on.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: that would be most helpful... thanks
 * genii passes around some mugs of coffee
<Dogface> Hi everyone.  I'm kinda new to Kubuntu.  Does anyone here know for sure if 'DailyStrips' (a comic strip harvesting script) can be installed on a Mac?
<Dr_willis> Marcipicus,  gee.. i would of just mounted the cd manually. :) much faster then reinstalling to work around a quirk in the automounting system
<Dr_willis> !info DailyStrips
<ubotu> dailystrips (source: dailystrips): view web comic strips more conveniently. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.28-4.1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 272 kB
<nosrednaekim> Dogface: does it have any kinda of GUI?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. depends on what its written in.  :)
<Marcipicus> Dr_willis: I know, I had just started working with linux though and it was the fastest solution for me.
<mefisto__> any reason why my home dir would not be displaying (in console or konqueror)?
<Dr_willis> im wondering how the cdroms get automounted when theres a entry for them in fstab. They must be a special case.
<osh_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52918/
<theunixgeek> Can I have items in an OpenOffice Base table be numbered?
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<Marcipicus> it didn't do it on my laptop, or my friend's computer though so I don't have a clue what causes it
<theunixgeek> Allow me to rephrase that: How can I have items in an OpenOffice Base table be numbered.
<Marcipicus> how does one find more irc channels?
<Dr_willis>  - /list command shows them all
<Dr_willis> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Marcipicus> !channels
<Dr_willis> There can be several thousand channels if not more on a irc server. :P
<osh_> nosrednaekim: did you see my pastebin?
<Marcipicus> wicked thanks alot
 * osh_ is trying kde4.0.0. It's a very .0 release. 
<Dogface> Thanks Dr_Willis   (<Dr_willis> !info DailyStrips)
 * osh_ still likes it.
<sergi> #catalunya
<nosrednaekim> osh_: looking.. yeah I like kde4 :)
<sergi> list
<osh_> sergi: you need to put a / first.
<osh_> sergi: type /list
<genii> nosrednaekim: Line 79 of his xorg looks wrong
<nosrednaekim> genii: look at lines 209-210.... what the heck?
<Marcipicus> is the '/' character a special character for irc in general or just konversation
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<osh_> genii:
<osh_> Marcipicus: for irc
<Dr_willis>  /nick I_Love_Irc
<genii> no wait my eyes are going buggy
<nosrednaekim> genii: umm whats wrong with line 79?
<azlon> how can i modify an iso image? i want to change the boot file
<Dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<osh_> azlon: mount it I suppose?
<Dr_willis> Normally you cant change the .iso file with mounting it.
<nosrednaekim> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osh_> azlon: or use kiso. =)
<azlon> kiso? just run that from the terminal?
<osh_> Dr_willis: Can't you loop-mount an iso rw?
<Dr_willis> Install it. :) run it.. read its docs...
<Dr_willis> osh_,  i dont think you can.
<osh_> Dr_willis: Ah. I'm sure you know better than me. That would have been my first attempt though.
<ScorpKing> genii , nosrednaekim: plz fill me in on the log
<osh_> ScorpKing: My xorg-log?
<Dr_willis> osh_,  you could try it and see I guess. :)
<nosrednaekim> osh_: is this a dial-head capable card?
<ScorpKing> yes
<DFlame> hullo, quick Q. I'd like to write a small script of commands that are run in konsole. I'm under the impression i put them line by line in a file but I'm unsure how to save or run it. Anyone point me the right way?
<ScorpKing> ah, wait. nvm
 * ScorpKing reads up..
<nosrednaekim> osh_: or is it in crossfire or something? its showing TWO cards...
<Dr_willis> DFlame,  just make a simple text file with whatever text editor you like
<Dr_willis> exapmple script. 3 lines.
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> echo "hello world"
<Dr_willis> ls -al
<Dr_willis>  There ya go. :)
<tsb> When I try to restart KDE into another partition, the logout screen disapears and suddenly I can't restart my commputer at all without doing a "sudo reboot" or something. It is a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/57066 only I don't even get a restart.. Anyone seen this before?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: I think so. It does have a dvi port (it's called dvi, right?). It's the next thing I'll try since I just got a second screen.
<genii> osh_: Do you have 2 monitors there?
<osh_> ScorpKing: The trouble is that when I try to start X the machine freezes and goes black (the screen). Hard reset is the only remedy.
<osh_> genii: Not connected atm (and never has been).
<genii> osh
<genii> bah
<osh_> genii: yet.
<max32167> guys i can't compile pcre 7.4 lib, plase help with permisions, i have a such message
<ScorpKing> osh_: hm.. modules maybe
<max32167> usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0': Permission denied
<Darkrift412> how do i check my kubuntu version again?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: can you possibly plug the monitor into the other output?
<genii> osh_: I suspect you are plugging into the secondary right now, which is undefined in xorg
<osh_> ScorpKing: the trouble started after I upgraded from feisty to gutsy.
<val0> does anyone know how to make a window transparent? I have two consoles running and i want them to be without borders and transparant (so I can see the desktop and keep them above other windows without too much hassle)
<nosrednaekim> lsb_release -a Darkrift412
<nosrednaekim> val0: you will need compiz
<ScorpKing> osh_: still catching up on everything. don't go away
<Darkrift412> damn
<nosrednaekim> val0: or kwin4
<val0> arg ok
<osh_> genii: nosrednaekim: sure, but the rescue-cd shows things on my screen. it's just X that won't start.
<Darkrift412> i tried the version upgrade, it failed... now i have 904 updates, but still the same version
<val0> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<osh_> nosrednaekim: genii: My bad. The card only has 1 vga port, 1 dvi.
<genii> osh_: Video card designation that bios or default uses  can vary wildly from what X uses
<osh_> genii: Only the VGA port has ever been used.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: do you have a dvi to vga adpter?
<genii> osh_: Change PC:1:0:0   in xorg.conf to PCI:1:0:1      and try. That will use the secondary without having to dig up a dvi to vga adapter or so on
<osh_> nosrednaekim: I bought one yesterday. Still in it's wrapping.
<osh_> genii: will do. hang on. Then just do "startx"?
<nosrednaekim> genii: but what if there is no monitor on the secondary?
<ScorpKing> osh_: ok. to sort out the tty problem try removing "quiet splash" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst .that's the only way i know of to get in or boot from recovery mode and then init 2
<mefisto__> Darkrift412: tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<osh_> genii, nosrednaekim: Improvement. "No screens found". Still won't work but atleast it didn't hang the machine. =)
<ScorpKing> osh_: then you won't have to reboot. ;)
<osh_> ScorpKing: I'm in rescue mode right now. Or do you want me to try a normal boot while showing what's happening?
<genii> nosrednaekim: If the monitor is already attached to the secondary it will kick in
<osh_> genii: nosrednaekim: The error (EE) was "No devices detected" so I think the device is at PCI:1:0:0 after all?
<ScorpKing> osh_: try to get it so you can log into tty1 when it boots.
<genii> osh_: Are you in recovery or so? If not then instead of startx use instead:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<genii> osh_: or gdm if you have gnome login manager
<osh_> genii: I'm at recovery yes. "startx" seems to try to start X as I can now see the xorg-error-msgs or in the previous case, lock the screen up (although it does seem to go through some X initialization).
<ScorpKing> genii , nosrednaekim , osh_: i have this same problem atm with my nvidia fx5500 so i'll be glad if it get sorted. :)
<genii> osh_ please paste the results of: lspci    so we can dblcheck the bus id
<mefisto__> osh_, ScorpKing: is this a result of upgrade to gutsy?
<biovore> ScorpKing: some nvidia cards don't like the kernel framebuffer, and you don't get any Text consoles.. in grub append verbose and remove splash
<genii> mefisto__: Good Q there
<osh_> genii: sure.
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: no. for me it just happened and i have no idea why. didn't do any upgrades and it was working fine
<azlon> how do i unmount a drive?
<azlon> bah, nm... ill just reboot
<ScorpKing> biovore: yeah, that's the only way i can get into tty1
<ScorpKing> azlon: sudo umount <dev>
<mefisto__> azlon: "umount /mountpointdir"
<osh_> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52921/
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Hmm, that was for you too. Sorry. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52921/
<mefisto__> osh_: sorry if this is a stupid suggestion, but have you checked to see if you have any xorg.conf backups?
<nosrednaekim> hmm two cards!
<nosrednaekim> what the heck? even dual head cards don't take two pci slots.. do they?
<osh_> mefisto__: Yeah, I've checked that. I've tried the ones that worked before but none that I've tried have worked.
<val0> ok so i followed the instructions on the ubuntu page on how to install compiz. everything went smooth and without errors, until I got to the CCSM/config stage. can't find ccsm and the config is not in the system setting. any ideas?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: I'm slightly baffeled too. I don't understand why the card is reported twice.
<nosrednaekim> val0: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<val0> nosrednaekim I believe that i did that already, but let me double check
<val0> nosrednaekim obviously not since it's installing right now, thanks!
<jayson> Hello people, i have installed KDE4 in Ubuntu 7.10 and something it's wrong, i use a Widescreen 17" Monitor with resolution 1280x720 and the KDE it's wrong anybody can help me ? Here is a Screenshot http://www.kerov.com/Screenshot.png
<nosrednaekim> `kde4
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sime_> guys i installed kubuntu but i cant get any sound
<sime_> can anybody help me configure the sound card
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jayson> nosrednaekim> i have followed that tuto
<nosrednaekim> osh_: notice the second isn't a "vga compatible controller"
<nosrednaekim> jayson: then support for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jayson> thx
<osh_> nosrednaekim: what does that mean?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: I have no clue.. I have never seen that before
<sime_> ubotu: yea the sound was enabled
<osh_> nosrednaekim: You're right. It's an "Display controller". And it's on a different PCI.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: but that graphics card IS on;y plugged into one slot, right?
<azlon> how can i do a low-level format?
<azlon> i want to remove all partitions and everything
<biovore> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<device>  <-- will wipe the disk completely clean
<osh_> nosrednaekim: yeah. there seems to be someone else with the same problem. http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4436
<osh_> nosrednaekim: No help there though, but they display the same text. Both the VGA compatible and the Display driver.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: do you still have fiesty kernels in grub?
<azlon> biovore: how can i get rid of the partitions as well?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: same video card...
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Don't think so. I think they were all wiped during the upgrade.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: hmm thought they stayed around... oh well.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: so... try getting that DVI to vga adapter and plugging your screen into the other slot.
<genii> The second display is the DVI, the third as shown in the previous pastebin starting at line 659 there is the TV out
<osh_> Will do. Hang on. Here's a howto that I just found. Seems to deal with radeons and linux. I'll go fetch that adapter now.
<nosrednaekim> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<osh_> Booting again now.
<sime_> wats the sound card on a hp pavilion dv6000
<osh_> With the dvi adapter in place.
<nosrednaekim> sime_: try "lspci"
<nosrednaekim> osh_: hope that works...
<osh_> genii: nosrednaekim: Sorry to report that the error remains.
<MIMB1> I installed kubuntu 7.10 w/kde4.  When I enabled desktop effects, I got a black screen, and a mousepad.  can someone tell me where to disable desktop effects?
<MIMB1> er.. mousepointer
<MIMB1> not mousepad.
<nosrednaekim> MIMB1: do "rm .kde4/share/config/kwinrc"
<ScorpKing> osh_ , nosrednaekim: you guys think it might help to boot from a livecd and then copy the xorg.conf file to the disk?
<Dogface> I don't have a package (dailystrips) showing in the Adept info.  How do I find the package online to download and install it?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: that probably wouldn't hurt
<nosrednaekim> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<sime_> nosrednaekim: would the sound card be listed under audio device
<ScorpKing> at least X might run again
<nosrednaekim> sime_: yes
<sime_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<genii> osh_: Scorpking's suggestion should at least give you some baseline X to boot into, likely vesa.
<MIMB1> nosrednaekim: thanks
<osh_> ScorpKing: for you I'd just copy xorg.conf to xorg.conf.something, and try to start X. or if that doesn't work try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<osh_> ScorpKing: Have you tried that?
<Dogface> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ScorpKing> osh_: i have
<bachstudies> i installed Oo 2.3.1 and now adept notifier is always telling me the packages are out of date. Any way to tell adept to ignore the Oo install? Would be a shame to remove the updater completely
<osh_> genii: Shouldn't removing xorg.conf have the same effect?
<genii> osh_: I'm not sure the xorg.conf gets re-created on the fly
<ScorpKing> osh_: i've tried removing it. it doesn't get recreated
<osh_> genii: No, it doesn't get recreated, but it should start X with some sane defaults, shouldn't it?
<genii> osh_: Since I haven't tested that I can't comment much on it's effectiveness :)
<ScorpKing> osh_: it complained about xorg.conf being missing
<osh_> ScorpKing: Yeah, it should do that, but then it should start some basic X. It used to do that for me. =)
<osh_> genii: Unfortunatly I can. It doesn't work. :-/
<ScorpKing> oh ok. weird
<mefisto__> osh_: you have "radeon" as driver in xorg.conf. Maybe try changing it to "ati"?
<osh_> genii: Not for me this time anyway. I do seem to remember that it's been known to work before.
<osh_> mefisto__: I've tried both ati and radeon. Same result I'm afraid.
<genii> osh_: PErhaps try vesa
<osh_> genii: Yes, vesa works. Whee.
<nosrednaekim> w00t
<nosrednaekim> wonder if the fglrx ones work
<osh_> nosrednaekim: that's the name of the driver to put in xorg.conf?
<nosrednaekim> osh_: yes,... but you need the fglrx driver first.... just use the restricted-manager-kde to install it
<osh_> nosrednaekim: now that I know how to get some functionality I'm happy to try some other things too. =)
<nosrednaekim> XD
<genii> work needs me, away a couple/few minutes
<sub[t]rnl> bachstudies➜ you can keep packages that you define in /etc/apt/prefrences.  Look to man apt_prefrences for the proper syntax
<osh_> nosrednaekim: nope, that did hang the machine. unfortunatly. I didn't use the restricted-manager though. Just aptitude install xorg-drivers-fglrx
<ScorpKing> osh_: btw, vesa always works. ;)
<bachstudies> sub[t]rnl, thanks very much - so i probably list the offending packages and adept will ignore them?
<osh_> ScorpKing: good to know.
<sub[t]rnl> bachstudies➜ correct
<nosrednaekim> osh_: use the restricted-manager
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Thanks for your help and time. Now it's bedtime for me as I'm flying off to england tomorrow. =)
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok ... glad you got it working :)
 * nosrednaekim hands some coffee to genii too
<awarring> when i try to sudo apt-get install build-essentials, it requires me to insert the Kubuntu cd into the cd rom drive. Is there a way I can get it off the internet?
<osh_> nosrednaekim: genii: You've been great. Thanks a bunch. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: advertise kubuntu, kde and linux :)
<osh_> nosrednaekim: I always do. =)
 * ScorpKing nods..
<nosrednaekim> and don't let them say "there is no support"
<nosrednaekim> awarring: remove the apt-cdrom line  from your repositories
<osh_> nosrednaekim: I know there is support. My last company bought support from RedHat. =)
<awarring> nosrednaekim: that is in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> awarring: yes you can do that.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: haha, well, there is support even if you don't pay for it :)
<ScorpKing> awarring: when you saved the file run sudo apt-get update
<sean_> how do I open konqueror for managing files in root mode?
<osh_> nosrednaekim, genii: point taken. Good night guys and thanks a bunch again.
<intelikey> sean kdesudo
<ayy> wat do i do if the ALSA driver for my sound card doesnt exist
<nosrednaekim> sean_: kdesudo konqueror
<nosrednaekim> ayy: write one :)
<sean_> from the command line
<sean_> ?
<ayy> nosrednaekim: how
<intelikey> sean alt+f2
<jpatrick> sean_: that or what intelikey said
<gta__> hi.... is here somebody from Ukraine?
<nosrednaekim> ayy: if you are asking how.... then I am NOT the person to explain it to you... what sound card do you have?
<intelikey> !ua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ayy> nosrednaekim: i have intel family chipset 82801H
<ScorpKing> ayy: i'll get you a link. one sec..
<sean_> ok that's fine, thanks
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get moo
<sean_> does anyone know if you can start rsync off with 2 mirror images?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl what is cowsay
<sub[t]rnl> beats me :p
<nosrednaekim> cowsay is hilarious....
<intelikey> allusion to 'jepordy' in answer to sub[t]rnl's "apt-get moo"
<ScorpKing> ayy: i can't find the book i'm looking for but search in google for - writing device drivers for linux
<sub[t]rnl> ah, i get it :>
<sub[t]rnl> correct intelikey!
<intelikey> :)
<ayy> ScorpKing: ok thanks
<intelikey> !info cowsay | sub[t]rnl the other half of that joke is
<ubotu> sub[t]rnl the other half of that joke is: cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<sub[t]rnl> Definition: cowsay: a configurable talking cow Turns text into happy ASCII cows, with speech balloons.
<genii> nosrednaekim: Thanks for the coffee :)
<sub[t]rnl> aptitude moo
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<intelikey> :)))
<sub[t]rnl> aptitude -v moo
<sub[t]rnl> sheesh
<jpatrick> sub[t]rnl: aptitude -vvvvvvvvvvv moo
<sub[t]rnl> rofl
<intelikey> -root: aptitude: command not found
<sub[t]rnl> jpatrick➜  aptitude -vvvvv moo
<sub[t]rnl> winner!
<intelikey> it's a little odd, i don't recall removing aptitude from this system...
<genii> For it to make sense tho you need to increment the amount of verbosity each time of course
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
 * intelikey is bored             Q=v ;for P in v v v v v ;do aptitude -$Q moo ;Q=$Q$P ;done
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm running kubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude D610 and my wireless stopped working yesterday through knetworkmanager. iwconfig still works and shows that the card is still detected by the system etc, but I don't know how to get knetworkmanager working again., if someone could help me with this I'd appreciate it
<genii> intelikey: :)
<nosrednaekim> Phoenix92x: erase lines pertaining to your wireless interface from /etc/network/interfaces
<Phoenix92x> nosrednaekim: ok, one moment
<Phoenix92x> nosrednaekim: so I should erase the lines "iface eth1 inet dhcp" and "auto eth1" ?
<Phoenix92x> nosrednaekim: that did...indeed, fix it...Could you please tell me why that fixed it? Tis interesting
<Scubar> hi
<Phoenix92x> hi Scubar
<nosrednaekim> Phoenix92x: Networkmanager ignores any interfaces which are in that file
<jpatrick> !hi | Scubar
<ubotu> Scubar: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Scubar> just wondering whcih of u are running i386 or x64 ?
<nosrednaekim> 64, why?
<Scubar> just wondering which one would be best to install
<Scubar> is it possible to still run i386 apps in x64
<Scubar> im guessin it is
<nosrednaekim> Scubar: i386 is a bit easier, and 64 bit doesn't have many advantages except when you have over 4 gigs of ram
<Scubar> cause opera browser only runs on i386
<Scubar> i got 8GB ram
<nosrednaekim> Scubar: yeah, 32 on 64 is possible, but complicated at times
<nosrednaekim> Scubar: then its a waste to run anything less than 64 bit..
<Scubar> yea i figured that would be the response
<Scubar> its only Opera browser that i mainly wanna use but its i386 only
<Scubar> guess i gotta get some libs or something
<nosrednaekim> Scubar: i'm sure there is a tutorial somehwere on how to install it for 64 bit
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Phoenix92x> nosrednaekim: interesting, thank you very much
<intelikey> wooops.  i just hung my root terminal
<nosrednaekim> Phoenix92x: you are very welcome
<intelikey> bah, that's what i get for running an emulator as root
<nosrednaekim> :)
<intelikey> and it's   alt+sysRQ+e  to the rescue
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<nosrednaekim> whats that do?
<intelikey> kills every thing that can be killed
<Phoenix92x> which key is sysRQ?
 * nosrednaekim doesn't feel like trying it
<intelikey> it's a kernel side hotkey
<Phoenix92x> don't try it randomly
<Phoenix92x> lol
<nosrednaekim> Phoenix92x: printscr on my keyboard
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: is there a way to tell which it is for a particular machine?
<intelikey> Phoenix92x it's often shared with print-screen
<Phoenix92x> ahh, interesting
 * nosrednaekim jst had his brother do it
<nosrednaekim> worked fine :)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: evil
<nosrednaekim> I told him what it would do.. don't worry ;)
<nosrednaekim> its print screen...
<intelikey> yeah it's the same as doing     sudo kill -9 -1     or almost.
<genii> Phoenix92x: Usually it's next to the PrtSC one
<firiod> people, i am installing kubuntu gutsy gibbon on a friends pc, however the resolution is completly wrong, i tried to adjust it via kcontrol but no luck
<Phoenix92x> got it ^_^
<itsjustme>  what software in synaptic would I download to use my HP scanner?
<genii> itsjustme: perhaps hplip and sane
<intelikey> itsjustme sane ?
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: everything should be already installed
<itsjustme> hhumm  so what would I look for in the menu?
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to change the page margins for all pages in openoffice writer?
<itsjustme> there isnt anything that says for scanner
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: look for the "hp printer toolbox"
<nosrednaekim> under system
<JuJuBee> I have 355 page doc that I need to change.  Only seems to work if I do it page by page.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim if you wanted your brother to test hotkeys for you,  you could also ask him to test the b key combo sysRQ
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: the what?
<nosrednaekim> b+sysreq?
<intelikey> alt+sysRQ+b
<nosrednaekim> whats that do?
<intelikey> hot reboot
<intelikey> warning.
<nosrednaekim> sweet...
<intelikey> it does not umount fs's
<nosrednaekim> figured ;)
<raavi> The items in the K Menu is slightly different from default KDE, does any body know how to revert to default?
<nosrednaekim> Later everyone..
<intelikey> nosrednaekim
<itsjustme> found it    too cool thsx
<intelikey> nosrednaekim the best secquense is.    alt+sysRQ+[r,e,u,b]   in that order.   which is actually useful.
<intelikey> Kohlrabi:  too late.
<tsb> I am missing /boot/grub/menu.1st (I removed it) - I did sudo aptitude reinstall grub but it still isn't there..
<intelikey> sorry Kohlrabi nick completion error.
<intelikey> tsb maybe   sudo update-grub   or even use the install feature   sudo grub-install <boot_device>
<raavi> The items in the K Menu is slightly different from default KDE, does any body know how to revert to default?
<tsb> intelikey: I just thought about update-grub myself, thanks :)
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: Format > Page
<intelikey> tsb yes.  i'm not sure that will generate a menu but the install feature will
<tsb> intelikey: it did
<JuJuBee> mefisto_ doesn't seem to be working.  It only changes the current page.
<intelikey> tsb the reason that reinstalling the grub package doesn't is because it doesn't install grub per'se, but rather it installs the grub package to the ubuntu system, from which the other scripts like grub-install are used.
<intelikey> reasoning; one may wish to install the package and not actually install the boot loader,    (could be many reasons for that)
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: you're doing the change in the "Page" tab, in the "Margins" section?
<JuJuBee> Yes.
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: that's odd. any frames in the document?
<JuJuBee> Not sure yet.  355 pages.  Only on page 15.
<snowbird> i downloaded  a  modem driver  it had a  bios  killling  bug were  do  i report that  too?
<snowbird> was on    forms
<intelikey> snowbird the drivers writer/maintainer
<intelikey> and the forum poster
<snowbird> how  i do that
<intelikey> snowbird look at it's source
<snowbird> ok
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: it should work, but rather than figuring out why it's not working, you could create a new empty doc with the margins you want, then select all of the original doc and copy/paste it in the new one.
<intelikey> should have the author/maintainer
<snowbird> dont see it
<Dogface> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<snowbird> can not  get t to sight today
<snowbird> maybe its  closed
<intelikey> snowbird  ;/
<snowbird> what
<intelikey> nothing.
<snowbird> maybe   they took ti off  line
<intelikey> maybe
<intelikey> i'm eating too much disk...  /dev/hdd               19G   11G  8.3G  55% /
<intelikey> oh never mind.  the package cache is local there.
<intelikey> that's still too much tho.   11G   ummm about 8G plus packages.    so still bloat city
<tzd> hi everyone! Can anyone please tell me how to stop a specific service? Im trying to stop a vmware service that i can't find
<Dr_willis_> sudo /etc/init.d/SEVUCENAME stop
<Dr_willis_> vmware - may be special. :) not sure what services it does
<tam_> hey all, looking for help w/ getting my soundcard to work - dell inspiron 1720 / kubuntu gutsy
<tam_> it's not showing up at all
<intelikey> sudo killall service_name
<Dr_willis_>  sudo /etc/init.d/vmware status
<intelikey> !sound | tam_
<ubotu> tam_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> been there ^ yet tam_ ?
<morphine> hey folks, I have 36 ps files that I want to combine and then convert into one pdf
<morphine> How might I go about doing that?
<tam_> intelikey: going there now
<Dr_willis_> could use the 'print to pdf' feature
<morphine> Dr_willis: that is how I got the 36 postscript files, I had to print each page off individually
 * intelikey has never found a good word to say about "pdf" so stays out of that.
<tzd> Dr_willis: thanks! Are there any other commands or via gui you can access a list of active services?
<intelikey> ksysguard  @ tzd
<tzd> intelikey: thanks as well ;)
<tzd> cheers
<intelikey> tzd and pstree and ps -A x  and pgrep and ...
<tam_> if my soundcard is not detected at all, what could i run to see if it is detected on a second try?
<intelikey> idk i forgot how many ways there are to find a process
<tzd> yeah because ksysguard only have processes right? Not any services?
<intelikey> tam_ cat /proc/asound/cards
<mefisto__> there is no undoing file deletion from rm, is there?
<tam_> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> tzd i think services can be accessed there too.   but i don't play in a gui much
<raavi>  The items in the K Menu is slightly different from default KDE, does any body know how to revert to default?
<tzd> intelikey: ok, I'll better have a closer look...  thanks!
<intelikey> tzd welcome
<tlayton> anybody know of a way to restrict the kde-look.org rss feed to only the plasmoid category? i'm using akregator as my client.
<intelikey> mefisto__ without major proceedings   no.
<intelikey> tam_  /join #alsa    if you can't get it.
<matt____> I am attempting to "network" two kde's together. I only want file sharing, will someone explain what needs to be done? There are plenty of options, but I'm not sure which one to go with.
<ScorpKing> matt____: i'd suggest nfs
<intelikey> matt____ two linux boxen are most easily linked via ssh   but you may want to put up an nfs share.    depends on the need
<matt____> intelikey: show me ssh
<tam_> intelikey: the cat is coming up with nothing at all under /proc/asounds/cards, and --- no soundcards --- under /proc/asound/cards
<matt____> ScorpKing: i'm trying it now, but....i have client on the one i'm wanting to use, and i'm about to put server on the one i'm wanting to act as a server
<ScorpKing> matt____: on the server you need openssh-server iirc
<ScorpKing> let me make sure
<intelikey> matt____ sudo apt-get install ssh     and from the other box  scp blah user@other.ip:path    or scp user@other.ip:blah /path
<matt____> intelikey: can i do the whole ssh thing in the network part of dolphin? i'd like that, but i dunno how what the server and folder and user are
<ScorpKing> bah
<ScorpKing> matt____: not ssh, sorry.
<matt____> ScorpKing: hmm..i have the option of ssh, it's in "add network folder", can you take a look?
<intelikey> matt____ i don't know for sure if dolphin can or not.   konq has an ssh kioslave
<intelikey> so dolphin probably does too
<Dr_willis_> fish:// I think for the ssh kioslave :)
<ScorpKing> matt____: for nfs -  sudo aptitude install nfs-kernel-server and then edit /etc/exports and add shares there
<ScorpKing> matt____: that's for the server btw
<intelikey> sshfs
<matt____> ScorpKing: for the server? then how do i use the client?
<intelikey> i'll shush now.
<ScorpKing> matt____: edit fstab on the client and add the entries there
<matt____> ScorpKing: as? that's the problem, i dunno the "host" PATH. is it the name or whatever when you setup the system?
<ScorpKing> matt____: 192.168.0.1:/media/disk01 /media/disk01 nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<intelikey> i have done both nfs and ssh/scp   if you don't need continuous access  the ssh route is the more simple.    like  i said it depends on your needs.
<ScorpKing> matt____: that's ^ what will go into fstab
<matt____> ScorpKing: so i'm wanting /home/matt/Data to be shared... (path on server), and i'm not sure about the ip, as i'm going to do some odd networking (router hooked up to router).
<ScorpKing> matt____: you have to decide on nfs or ssh ;)
<matt____> ScorpKing: nfs
<matt____> ScorpKing: mind joining me on #kubuntumatt
 * ScorpKing sends intelikey away..
<Ralesk> hi all
<Ralesk> Kopete seems to choke my -- unfortunately only single-core -- CPU every 30 seconds, for a few seconds each time.
<Ralesk> Has anyone else had such a thing, or any idea what I could do to get to its cause, anything?
 * intelikey goes away.
<frode> if a windows computer has a rootkit virus. and i install kubuntu without removing the windows. will the linux be safe to run, will the linux install destroy the rootkit in the MBR? or can the rootkit virus still function and also be operable when running linux?
<biovore> if you install linux.. windows won't be there anymore..
<intelikey> frode installing grub boot loader to the mbr will overwrite the mbr,   but linux wouldn't care about a virus there anyway.
<petina> hello
<Dr_willis_> a rootkit normally is NOT in the mbr.
<petina> i have a question
<intelikey> would be awfully compact wouldn't it...
<Dr_willis_> installing grub will replace anything in the MBR. thus removing any mbr viruses. which.. i think are rather rare these days
<Dr_willis_> Ive not heard of a boot sector virus in ages
<petina> i have actually heard of new MBR viruses
<intelikey> dr_willis i have one if you want it... :)
<intelikey> so petina what can we do you for ?
<frode> ok. i thought rootkit viruses could be in the MBR. but what do i know :). anyway i will give my friend the windows alternative. she will have a virus-free system that is very fast compared to her virus-infected windows. she will be happy hehe!
<petina> well, i currently have Kubuntu 6.06 lts...
<petina> and i'm wondering about upgrading to 7.10
<Lopi1> Anyone help me with some isntaller problems?
<petina> first of all, what are the advantages going to be other than newer vesions, bug fixes etc...
<petina> second of all, how do i upgrade
<petina> third of all, how big will it be to download the upgrade?
<intelikey> petina eyecandy.  simple way is the new install cd
<intelikey> Lopi1 what problem?
<petina> i'd rather not since i am on a dial up connection, and saving download time is a good thing... and upgrading is generally easier? less configuration.
<Lopi1> intelikey: Sorry about the name...  My installer is hanging...
<Dogface1> Could someone show me a direct link to a repository for 'Dapper' software.  Have been hunting a while and everything keeps coming up 'page not found'
<intelikey> petina if you don't do a install the upgrade is reccomended in three steps  first to 6.10 then 7.4 then 7.10
<petina> okay, well can you walk me through the steps i will have to take to do that?
<schiste> hey, I'm trying to use krdc to get connected to an ubuntu computer. However it doesn't connect. Autorization fails. Any idea why ?
<frode> another thing, i got help here last year with this.. it happened again, but i dont remember the command: my adept crashed during some install, and i cant start it up. it says another program is using the packaging system database. i guess i need to unlock the database file...
<intelikey> petina first of all you missed my statement   the easy way is the new install iso     to upgrade through three versions will be far bigger a download and not promiced to be trubble free.   infact i can almost promice that you will have trubble.
<intelikey> petina but if you still want me to enumerate the steps, i will.
<petina> well it would be more simple because i have stuff configured already, no?
<intelikey> !packages | Dogface1
<ubotu> Dogface1: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey> petina no.    just copy your special configs.
<petina> how do i do that
<intelikey> petina what do you have configured ?   xorg ?   wifi ?
<intelikey> or are you talking user land customization ?
<petina> ummm
<petina> well, all sortsa customization for KDE and konquerer and konversation, kopete, etc.
<petina> and some small programs i have installed?
<intelikey> ok is your home dir. on the root fs, or seperate ?
<Scubar> how do i set a new root pass in terminal
<Scubar> ive just installed
<basy> sudo -i
<basy> passwd
<petina> it should be on the root fs
<g2g591> !sudo | Scubar
<ubotu> Scubar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<intelikey> Scubar if you are sure that you want one.    it's sudo passwd root    but i figure you just need to learn about sudo
<Scubar> yea
<g2g591> Scubar: sudo -i gives you a root shell if you need
<Scubar> i set one in user management but its not recognising it now
<Scubar> its cause im used to typing su
<tinin> Hi, anyone watches tv (with a tv tuner) on kde4?
<Dogface1> intelikey: That link keeps returning 'file not found' errors!  FINALLY just tried it on a different machine and it DOES work there.  Thanks
<g2g591> Scubar: usermod -L root , locks the root account if you want to return to sudo . sudo passwd root lets you set a new root pass
<Lopi1> intelikey: Sorry...  My installer is stalling in random places...  I can't even install a text based system...
<g2g591> Scubar: you could alias su to sudo -i also
<intelikey> petina ok then you want to do something like    sudo tar -czf /my_home.tgz $HOME     and copy /my_home.tgz to some place safe  then install and when finished untar that file to / as root from the new system.
<Scubar> so its best i keep the root locked then and just use sudo
<mrdigital> im getting /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error) EE failed to initalize Nvidia graphics device
<intelikey> Lopi1 "My installer is stalling in random places..."    can you clearify that just a little please ?
<mrdigital> any ideas
<Scubar> ive changed the rootpass now but if i dont need to use su then ill just leave it as it is now and use sudo instead
<petina> intelikey: what all will that include
<intelikey> Scubar that's the ubuntu reccomendation     but it's your system.
<HTC> Hi all my htc touch phone isn't recognized in Ubuntu.. Using Kmobile how do I configure it?
<Lopi1> intelikey: random screens won't load, that, or i get a segmentation fault...
<intelikey> petina everything that you have in your home dir    all the customizations for kde... and so forth.
<Scubar> id rather do the recommended thing
<intelikey> Lopi1 how much ram do you have ?
<Lopi1> 92Mb
<HTC> I also have Kandy but it dowsn't see it either
<mrdigital> any idea for the nvidia?
<intelikey> Lopi1 that's why.    need 192m for the live cd installer. and 128m for the server/alternate installer.
<Lopi1> *96mb
<petina> intelikey: how will i move it back again?
<Lopi1> Okay...  how do I install with that much ram?
<intelikey> Lopi1 use a different distro.   or an older release.   hoary maybe.
<Lopi1> Recommend a distro?
<intelikey> debian
<intelikey> dsl
<intelikey> slackware
<Lopi1> Netboot work?  I don't want to burn 35 disks...
<Lopi1> Okay...
<tinin> mrdigital have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<intelikey> any of those and several more obscure specality distros should all work.
<mrdigital> tinin yes
<mrdigital> going to redownload them
<tinin> manually?
<intelikey> petina from the newly installed system   you will open the archive "where ever you store it"   and extract to /
<mrdigital> manually huh?
<tinin> how did you install them
<mrdigital> from the nividia site
<intelikey> petina the "special" program you mentioned,  may i ask what that is.  so i can give sujestions concerning it if need be.
<petina> okay1
<basy> Are there any installers for man pages? I need to install man pages for develop with openGL, i have mangl.tar.Z and there are *html and *3gl manuals, any idea how to install that?
<petina> intelikey i have just installed a couple different math and science programs through adepts
<tinin> mrdigital if you haven't touched your configurations and things too much, I would recommend you this app for installing graph drivers http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<tinin> works like a charm
<intelikey> petina ah then it will be as simple as opening adept in the new system and installing them again.
<intelikey> petina from what i can gather so far of your system.  it will be an easy "pack and replace" for the home dir.  and all else should go smoothly.
<tinin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<intelikey> petina as to the exact question of the size of the dl to do a three release upgrade.   it would be about 3.4G dl   which you said you were on dialup, would be impossable
<HTC> ch phone isn't recognized in Ubuntu.. Using Kmobile how do I configure it?
<tinin> HTC unless it uses android...
<HTC> touchsmart phone isn't recognized in Ubuntu.. Using Kmobile how do I configure it?
 * intelikey still grumbles that "ubuntu" expects everyone to have highspeed inet...
<HTC> android isn't found in synaptic???
<HTC> what would be the repo for it?
<intelikey> !find android
<ubotu> Package/file android does not exist in gutsy
<Strangelet> Gparted will not allow me to do anything, why is this?
<Scubar> Gparted is odd it doesnt work for me half the time either
<Strangelet> hmm.
<jared> How do i get JAVA on kubuntu?
<jared> How do i get JAVA on kubuntu?
<basy> kubutu-restricted-extras
<tinin> HTC sorry, just joking, it's google's linux operating system for mobiles, try kmobiletools
<jared> basy, wheres that?
<Tm_T> !restricted | jared
<HTC> I did but it dowsn't recognize it
<ubotu> jared: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jared> thanks
<basy> jared, try adept manager...
<basy> enable medibuntu repository first
<Tm_T> jared: also, please don't repeat, patience is a virtue
<jared> lol
<tinin> HTC, what phone is it?
<jared> basy, how do I enable that :P
<mrdigital> ok i got it to use nvidia but im stuck in 1024x768
<Strangelet> Hm, now I am using the Disk & Filesystems dialog in the System Settings, I still cannot delete some partitions in my external HD, how come?
<jared> I have another question, what is the difference between Kubuntu and other KDE linux distros?
<jared> I have another question, what is the difference between Kubuntu and other KDE linux distros?
<basy> jared first: wget -q -O - http://nejakacesta/nejakyklic.key | sudo apt-key add -
<basy> sorry : wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<basy> this is key
<Tm_T> jared: don't repeat
<basy> and than add repository with adept manager: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free #Medibuntu pro Ubuntu 7.10
<mrdigital> any ieas?
<jared> I don't understand the restricted formats
<Strangelet> Hm, now I am using the Disk & Filesystems dialog in the System Settings, I still cannot delete some partitions in my external HD, how come?
<mrdigital> glot it!
<Strangelet> glot.. lol. XD
<jared> I don't understand the restricted formats
<Scubar> jared dont u listen ?
<Scubar> stop repeating yourself
<Scubar> be patient someone will answer when they are ready
<Strangelet> Perhaps it's a problem with his client. :P
<Scubar> lol
<intelikey> jared  restricted formats are file formats that for legal reasons, can't be supported by a FOSS distrobution.
<tinin> jared this is ALL you need when you need to read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<CppIsWeird> i got down to 1mb of free space, i deleted about 500mb of stuff, and rebooted, now everything is going haywire and saying there is no free space and applications are screwing up, my entire server list for xchat is blank, i have free space
<HTC> tinin HTC touch
<HTC> tinin by sprint
<HTC> sorry   Had to take the dog outside
<intelikey> jared that is not to say that you can't install software that will support them.  but that the copy rights conflict between the "restricted formats" and the GNU-GPL
<jared> ok, now I know what restricted formats are, how do I install java?
<tinin> HTC, too new, and kmobiletools han't improved too much lately
<Strangelet> How do I add and delete partitions in my external HD? Gparted seems to be slacking off.
<Scubar> lol @ jared
<jared> -.-
<tinin> jared http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Scubar> read the guide man
<intelikey> jared you follow the link that ubotu sends you
<intelikey> !java | jared
<ubotu> jared: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Scubar> ubotu is ur friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is ur friend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Scubar hugs ubotu
<HTC> HTC Touch model#HTC6700DIC
<jared> im not using ubuntu, im using kubuntu, will it matter?
<tinin> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<tinin> jared not too much
<tinin> only some app are different
<intelikey> jared only for the applications used in the process.  i.e.   adept rather than synaptic
<jared> I got it working in ubuntu by installing it in the synaptic
<jared> but Its not in the kubuntu 1
<tinin> jared I use kubuntu and synaptic too
<tinin> synaptic seems better
 * intelikey just sticks with the cli,  they are all the same from there.
<jared> ok, i did the sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and this is what happened:
<Tm_T> wajig <3
 * Ralesk uses adept for looking through the installed packages -- but plain old apt-get otherwise :D
<jared> e: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<jared> y is it looking in the E: I don't even hav a disk in
<tinin> jared that's weird
<jared> lol
<Ralesk> Jared, e: means "Error:"
<intelikey> jared    E: == ERROR:
<Ralesk> This isn't Windows, we don't have an E: drive :)
<tinin> XD
<jared> oh lol
<Scubar> lol
<jared> :P
<jared> ok, so do I need to enable something?
<intelikey> we don't have a :P drive either.
<CppIsWeird> how do i get the calculated space of the content of a directory and any directories inside of it recursively?
<jared> coz in Ubuntu I had to tick all the repositories
<jared> in the synaptic
 * Ralesk . o O (  unrelated, this reminds me of something a friend of mine said:  "I want a :D drive, not a D: drive!"  )
<Tm_T> CppIsWeird: du
<jared> any1 read my thing? or do I hav to repeat it?
<tinin> Java sould be avaliable in the default repositories, but to have more aps avaliable, you should read how to add repos (you only need to aedit a text file with links)
<Tm_T> CppIsWeird: du -csh actually
<jared> :S
<intelikey> jared if you would have done what i told you.  and others said first. and followed the link ubotu sent you............   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java    then we could try to help someone else...
<jared> ooh, sorry
<jared> didnt c that link
<jared> this is for Ubuntu, will there b many differences?
<intelikey> day shaw vooo
<Scubar> some ppl dont listen
<jared> me?
<intelikey> yes you
<yasahiro> can anyone help? i set the background to kwebdesktop, and it wont go back to using a regular image as the background...
<Scubar> do you use windows alot Jared ?
<jared> yea lol
<Scubar> you not very good with it i take it ?
<jared> just a noobie :D
<Scubar> 1 thing you learn when your good with windows and new to linux
<Scubar> do what your told by ppl
<jared> oh, im good with windows
<Scubar> it will help you alot easier
<jared> not good with linux
<Azzmodan> With kde4, where do I put application I want to start after I login, and how do I make gtk apps not look like shit?
<jared> well i've never had help with windows lol
<Scubar> well thats about to change
<Tm_T> !language | Azzmodan
<ubotu> Azzmodan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jared> lol
<intelikey> learned it all the "try it and reformat" way
<Tm_T> jared: less "lol" thank you ;)
<jared> i'll read the Java page in ubuntu wiki
<Dogface1> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Scubar> so its best you listen to these guys they will only repeat themselves so much :P
<jared> and Tm_T, i like laughing, is that a crime?
<yasahiro> :( i miss my background... i dont want kwebdesktop...
<yasahiro> lol
<Azzmodan> Tm_T, that's cute but the word shit is hardly family unfriendly and is quite a normal part of the English language
<Ralesk> Kopete seems to choke my -- unfortunately only single-core -- CPU every 30 seconds, for a few seconds each time.  <-- anyone in this now significantly more active channel who might have an idea? :)
<Tm_T> Azzmodan: I know
<Tm_T> Azzmodan: but gtk doesn't look like it in your system, does it?
<Azzmodan> Tm_T, then why waste my time with a cute bot response?
<ScorpKing> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Ralesk> Tm_T just loves !stuff :)
<stdin> Azzmodan: please watch the attitude
<Tm_T> Ralesk: I don't
<Azzmodan> Tm_T, I could make a picture for you and you can compare them, I think my dropping might look better
 * ScorpKing smiles..
<intelikey> Ralesk that would be +o  not !stuff   :)
<Ralesk> :)))
<Dogface1> When I paste a link into Adept 'New Repository' the link stays grayed out and not useful.  Why is that?
<jared> ok, that link didn't help
<jared> it told me to type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Scubar> lol @ azz
<jared> so I did
<Scubar> what a muppet
<jared> and it came up with an e: again
<intelikey> Dogface1 you did "apply changes"  didn't you ?
<pipatron> Hm, how can I get rid of this horrible 'dolphin' and use konqueror as the default filesystem browser?
<matt_____> ScorpKing: umm...is there by any chance a way to get this kde thing to autoupdate without having any input?
<ScorpKing> matt____: add apt-get update in a startup script?
<tinin> look, jared, I think the packages you need are these ones: sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<matt_____> but then it would have to be ran as root no?
<intelikey> pipatron that may be in the faq by now.    but !dolphin can answer that too
<Scubar> pipatron
<Scubar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606879
<pipatron> intelikey: Okay, thanks
<jared> tinin, how do I install them?
<tinin> so install them in adept or synaptic
<pipatron> Should have checked the FAQ first :)
<tinin> you just need to search them
<ScorpKing> matt____: root runs the startup scripts
<Dogface1> Intelikey, after apply changes it still stays gray
<jared> by typing sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre?
<tinin> alsoç
<matt_____> ok...so just add apt-get update? but what if it wants hte little "y"
<matt_____> to accept?
<ScorpKing> matt____: it will be in the man pages
<jared> search for them where/
<jared> ?
<matt_____> to auto update with y? ok
<tinin> jared you could install them with this comand sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<ScorpKing> matt____: man apt-get
<intelikey> Dogface1 i'll have to see the sources.list before i can help on that.   if you want to pastebin it i'll look.
<matt_____> ScorpKing: i'm trying to setup everything so that i don't need a keyboard/moniter/moluse for the server
<ScorpKing> matt____: just ssh into the server ;)
<matt_____> ScorpKing: i'll try that out another day...
<matt_____> but..while i do have a moniter...what needs to be installed to the server for that?
<jared> tinin, that worked, now i"ll go check if Java is working in web apps
<Scubar> is there a better way to restart everythging instead of a full reboot ?
<ScorpKing> matt____: on the server - sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jared> will konqueror b able to use Java?
<Dogface1> !Pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Scubar> after installing a couple of apps
<intelikey> matt_____ you definitly want ssh on the server. and configured securly.
<tinin> jared and ALL you need to know is here, take a look at it http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<jared> can u answer 1 more question?
<matt_____> intelikey: ScorpKing ok...i'll try that another day then...
 * ScorpKing goes to get more coffee..
<jared> will konqueror b able to use the Java programs I want to run?
<tinin> jared use firefox better for internet
<matt_____> thanks all
<intelikey> jared yes
<jared> awsum!
<yasahiro> anybody know how to remove kwebdesktop? its not allowing me to change the background....
<jared> tinin, i'll install it l8r
<jared> omg -.-
<jared> didn't work :'(
<intelikey> error message ?
<Jucato> yasahiro: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> click on the Advanced Options button -> disable "use the following program..."
<jared> none
<jared> just didn't load
<yasahiro> anybody know how to remove kwebdesktop? its not allowing me to change the background....
<yasahiro> oops
<jared> should I try firefox?
<yasahiro> sorry... i tried that... it wont change
<Jucato> yasahiro: you disabled it already?
<yasahiro> yeah, i did
<ScorpKing> jared: install firefox. if flash works in firefox it should work in konqueror as well
<yasahiro> sorry, i pressed the up botton accidentally, thus repeating my message
<tinin> jared you should install sun-java6-fonts also, so apps will look better
<intelikey> jared Jucato might help with that java Q
<Jucato> yasahiro: press Ctrl+Esc and see if kwebdesktop is running
<jared> jucato?
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> intelikey: no fair! I just woke up!
<yasahiro> it is
<intelikey> :)
<jared> lol
<Jucato> yasahiro: kill it?
<jared> i thought jucato was a program lol
<Jucato> jared: is sun-java6-bin installed?
<RabidDog_> Intelikey:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52944/
<Jucato> (or sun-java5-bin...)
<intelikey> Jucato he installed sun-java6-jre and it isn't working in konq for him.
<intelikey> best i can gather.
<Jucato> jared: did you enable Java for that particular website?
<yasahiro> well now it disappeared from the list before i could kill it...
<jared> how do I do that?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i booted up k7.10 live cd on a inspiron 630.  however, it didn't detect the sound card.  is there anyway around this?
<intelikey> RabidDog_ looking.
<Jucato> jared: Tools -> HTML Settings -> Java
<jared> k, will check
<Jucato> or in Settings -> Configure KOnqueror -> Java and Javascript
<Jucato> either enable java per site, or enable it globally
<tinin> fulat2k to look first in google is the best thing
<intelikey> RabidDog_ ok.  if that is the entire sources.list file then you need to make a new one.
<Jucato> jared: if you're going to try to use Java with Firefox, you'll need sun-java6-plugin too
<intelikey> !repos | RabidDog_
<ubotu> RabidDog_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fulat2k> tinin: already did.  not much help
<tinin> inspiron 630 ubuntu
<Jucato> !easysource | intelikey
<jared> java is already enabled globally
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah...
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | intelikey
<tinin> inspiron 630 linux sound
<ubotu> intelikey: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yasahiro> it disappeared before i could kill the process kwebdesktop :(
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> yasahiro: and still you can't change the background?
<intelikey> RabidDog_ if that's the url of a single repo you want to add.  then you need the correct syntax    deb url reponame
<yasahiro> right
<yasahiro> :(
<jared> java is already enabled globally...
<yasahiro> it still has the kdestop environment page as my background..
<intelikey> Jucato is there not a link there on the repos page ?
<tinin> jared you should press Control+Alt+Backspace
<Jucato> yasahiro: maybe when you logout and log back in it will be fixed?
<Jucato> jared: don't!
<yasahiro> i tried that
<yasahiro> even completely rebooting
<Jucato> tinin: why should he restart X?
<tinin> XD
<tinin> Because he shhould read
<tinin> just a joke
<Jucato> tinin: do NOT do that again
<jared> tinin, what will that do?
<fulat2k> tinin: hm... nothing as well
<jared> doesnt that restart my comp?
<tinin> no
<tinin> just your desktop
<jared> aha...
<Jucato> jared: no. don't follow that. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart your X server, it will basically kill every GUI without prompting you
<jared> Java still isn't working
<Jucato> and has nothing to do with Java
<jared> k
<jared> I have it enabled globally, and in html settings
<yasahiro> ive tried logging out and back in before...
<yasahiro> even restarting
<tinin> fulat2k have you tried any other live cd?
<intelikey> :)))
<Jucato> jared: hold on. a little patience always helps
<jared> hmph
<Jucato> hmph?
<intelikey> shalom fellows.    i'm went.
<Jucato> bye intelikey
<Jucato> jared: how is java not working exactly?
<jared> hmph = Said when expressing apathy towards something
<jared> jucato, it just isn't doing anything
<jared> when it wasn't working on Ubuntu it came up with a white screen saying applet failed to load, or sumthing to that effect
<jared> now it isn't working at all
<jared> just comes up with a black screen
<jared> wait, this time a white screen :O
<Jucato> run this command: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and tell me which line has the *
<jared> it returned:
<jared> There is only 1 program which provides java
<jared> (/usr/bin/gij-4.2). Nothing to configure.
<Jucato> hm... are you sure you installed sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-bin?
<jared> yeah...
<RabidDog_> Intellikey: Is this right?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52946/
<jared> wanna giv me sum code to check?
<Jucato> jared: "dpkg -l | grep java"
<Jucato> (dpkg -l to list all installed packages, grep java to filter out only those that have java in their name)
<jared> There is only 1 program which provides java
<jared> (/usr/bin/gij-4.2). Nothing to configure.
<Jucato> [07:58] <Jucato> jared: "dpkg -l | grep java"
<jared> jared@jared-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep java
 * genii makes sure Jucato gets a mug of coffee
<jared> ii  libjaxp1.3-java                            1.3.03-5                           Java XML parser and transformer APIs (DOM, S
<jared> ii  libjline-java                              0.9.5-3ubuntu2                     Java library for handling console input
<jared> ii  libxalan2-java                             2.7.0-4                            XSL Transformations (XSLT) processor in Java
<jared> ii  libxerces2-java                            2.8.1-2                            Validating XML parser for Java with DOM leve
<jared> ii  openoffice.org-java-common                 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5                   OpenOffice.org office suite Java support arc
<jared> jared@jared-desktop:~$
<jared> oops lol
<Jucato> jared: don't paste here!
<jared> thats what I did
<jared> sorry...
<Jucato> see? there's no sun java
<jared> oooh
<jared> I followed someone's instructions before
<jared> so blame them :P
<Jucato> you didn't install it. or maybe you thought you did, but did you agree to the license agreement portion?
#kubuntu 2008-01-22
<jared> [10:10] <tinin> jared you could install them with this comand sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<jared> I did that
<jared> and it said it worked
<Jucato> if you did that, then it should be installed.
<jared> but it isn't...
<Jucato> did you get to the part that you need to accept some license?
<jared> no
<ardchoille> Jucato: Would apt-cache policy have diff output than dpkg -l?
<jared> I just did it again, and it said the following packages have been kept back:
<jared> then had a whole list of packages
<jared> then it had:
<jared> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 46 not upgraded
<Jucato> if you didn't reach the license agreement, then it wasn't installed properly
<jared> I kno
<jared> I just saw it said it didnt install
<Jucato> ardchoille: dpkg -l lists all installed packages. apt-cache policy is for a different purpose, like to see which versions are available and from which repos
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok
<tinin> jared you should read how to install apps, search for those packages in synaptic or adept and reinstall them
<Jucato> anyway, I'm gone too... try to install java and then it should work
<jared> how do I install?
<tinin> jared read that in the guide
<tinin> don't make people type everything, there are lots of documentation out there ;P
<tinin> jared http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Updates_and_Upgrades_and_Installing_Software
<jared> ergh, this is waaay to much work and I don't know what any of it means in the guides
<yasahiro> i still have no idea how to get the background back where its supposed to be...
<tinin> <jared> just use adept or synaptic to install the apps you want
<jared> i tried synaptic, didnt do anything
<tinin> thy are two easy programs, maybe adept is easier
<yasahiro> i believe adept is easier..
<jared> I read in a guide to do this System-->Administration-->Software Sources-->Third-party software-->Add
<jared> how do I do that in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> I find synaptic works better for me then adept
<Dr_willis_> Thats adding the 3rd party repositories. I normally just edit the  /etc/apt/sources.list file manually
<matt_____> ScorpKing: super long story..but can i totally disable internet (not networking) on this box?
<matt_____> or disable dhcp or soemthign on this thing?
<matt_____> but still use networking and the whole server thing?
<ScorpKing> matt____: yes. remember dns... and gateway... you've added? put # in front of them
<tinin> Dr_willis_  is right
<Dr_willis_> jared,  many of the docs out are very ubuntu specific.   Try the add/remove programs icon in the menus. it used to have a check box to enable the other repos.
<matt_____> ScorpKing: ok, then restart the network?
<matt_____> /etc/init.d?
<jared> k
<ScorpKing> matt____: yes. /etc/init.d/networking restart
<matt_____> i didn't add a dns ScorpKing
<jared> I might just install windows, Java works easily on that
<NickPresta> jared, if you so wish.
<jared> it works easily on Ubuntu too, but that is way to slow on this computer
<jared> thats y i wanted kubuntu
<tinin> jared don't be afraid to do this manually, it is just a text file, it is the only thig "complicated" I ever learnt about linux
<yasahiro> java worked uber easy on my install of kubuntu...
<ScorpKing> matt____: ok then. just comment gateway out
<matt_____> laters
<jared> yasahiro, how did u do it?
<jared> I found that with Ubuntu, it didnt work but then I reinstalled and it did
<yasahiro> i guess it just kinda... came with mine... i never installed it actually
<jared> hmm
<bahman> Hi everybody
<jared> hi
<bahman> How could I speedup my kubuntu booting?! And also do I need a difagrimenting program?!
<tinin> It just works, maybe installing it frop a graphical package installer like adept or synaptic lets you accept the  license and then it will work jared
<jared> omg, found it
<bahman> jared hi
<Dr_willis_> You dont defrag linux filesystems normally.
<jared> there were these things I had to tick in ubuntu
<jared> and I just found them =d
<jared> *=D
<Dr_willis_> as for speedup. you could disable unneeded services.. but i doubt if you will gain much speed
<yasahiro> i wanna disable kwebdesktop..
<tinin> :( next time RTFM first jared
<yasahiro> its seriously annoying me :(
<jared> RTFM?
<tinin> seek that on google
<NickPresta> jared, it means to read the manual.
<Dr_willis_> I belive the check box for kwebdesktop was on  under the wallpaper settings on kde?  Not in kde at the moment..
<yasahiro> it is
<yasahiro> however
<Dr_willis_> theres a area/settings to enable programs on the desktop. :) i used to use xearth all the time
<yasahiro> i disabled it... but its still making the wallpaper... i cant get my anime images as wallpapers again :(
<tinin> jared we try to be kind anyway ;)
<jared> ergh, still not working
<Dr_willis_> yasahiro,  you try logging out/backin after disabling it? Ive not toyed with it in ages.
<yasahiro> yeah... i did try logging out and back in...
<jared> :'(
<jared> this isnt working
<NickPresta> !doesn't work | jared
<ubotu> jared: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<yasahiro> if i create multiple desktops, however, those work... but the first one keeps using kwebdesktop..
<tinin> <jared> but exactly what are you trying to load?
<jared> a java game called runescape
<tinin> is it winblows specific then?
<jared> i can use it on ubuntu
<jared> just not kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> it shouldent matter  as to what desktop you are using.
<tinin> if it works in *ubuntu it works in *ubuntu
<tinin> <jared> use firefox
<Dr_willis_> give more info as to what its not doing properly perhaps.
<tinin> or learn how to use java in linux
<jared> i'll install firefox then
<jared> well I worked it out in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> its a game that runs in a browser? or a stand alone java program?
<jared> but kubuntu seems so much different
<jared> runs ina  browser
<tinin> so much easier
<Dr_willis_> Linux is all about layers and legos. :)
<Dr_willis_> You proberly want to run it inside firefox then
<jared> k, i'll install FF
<tinin> <jared> I run my java apps directly
<Dr_willis_> I like Puzzlepirates :P
<tinin> even you could launch them with a comand
<jared> tinin, how?
<tinin> well
<tinin> I'm lazy to search
<tinin> try with ff
<tinin> firefox
<jared> kk
<jared> I used FF to get it working on ubuntu
<yasahiro_> :(
<CruCio> sup guys
<CruCio> hey
<CruCio> guys
<CruCio> tell me about kubuntu
<CruCio> is it an operating system ?
<ardchoille> !kubuntu | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<CruCio> or its just a sofware that requires an operating syste, ?
<CruCio> choille
<tinin> http://www.runescape.com ? you're freak
<CruCio> its the same as the ubuntu right ?
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<tinin> <CruCio> try both
<CruCio> am currently using ubuntu on my ps3
<tinin> nice
<CruCio> but am unable to install Java
<tinin> well
<CruCio> though its possible
<CruCio> am going to go with the kubuntu
<tinin> I guess it is not like an standard pc
<tinin> <CruCio> you won't get any difference
<CruCio> actually
<CruCio>  i would
<CruCio> since
<CruCio> when ur installing java
<CruCio> merminal
<CruCio> requires
<tinin> ps3 has little ram isn't it slow to use as a pc?
<CruCio> the cd
<posingaspopular> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis_> ps3 linux - is VERY much a work in progress
<CruCio> gutsy gibbon power+pciso
<CruCio> to install
<CruCio> which cannot be found any where(i checked)
<CruCio> but for the kubunto
<CruCio> it exists
<CruCio> ok
<tinin> CruCio: maybe you need java for power pc
<Dr_willis_> CruCio,  we can read more then 4 words on a single line.. theres no need to chop it all up.
<Dr_willis_> and I just saw a 'how to install java on the ps3 linux' howto at the psubuntu web site
<tinin> he may be writting with the wiimote
<Dr_willis_> tinin,  tats not a ps3 :)
<tinin> really? XD
<Dr_willis_> http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/
<tinin> <CruCio> ps3 has little ram, isn't it slow to use as a pc?
<CruCio> no
<CruCio> not at all
<genii> nah
<CruCio> its fast
<Dr_willis_> and --> http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1571
<CruCio> and easy
<Dr_willis_> how to set up flash and java on the ps3 linux
<yasahiro_> :( my wallpaper still isnt working..
<xen_> Hey how do i get the ATi driver to work in Kubuntu? i enabled the restricted driver but everything is extrememly choppy/slow
<genii> tinin: I have 7.04 Kubuntu running on a P2 with 128Mb ram and 4Gb hd
<CruCio> thats the only problem the ps3 ubuntu has
<xen_> i cant even use firefox/konqurer because of the choppyness
<CruCio> installing
<tinin> CruCio I heard the best desktop to use in ps is e17
<CruCio> java and flash
<tinin> check it out
<CruCio> e17 ?
<CruCio> what is that ?
<tinin> just a very lighweight desktop
<Dr_willis_> i find e17 to be a bit over hyped L:) same as its been hyped for the last 5+ years...
<genii> nvm, ps3 <> p3    (I could use another mug of coffee apparently)
<Dr_willis_> it used to be the 'heavyweight' desktop years ago.. now everything else has grown and its now lightweight. heh heh
<mrdigital> anyone here like linuxmce?
<yasahiro_> i just wanna remove kwebdesktop... or at least disable it... *sigh*
<yasahiro_> ive tried restarting, logging out, ive tried disabling it before doing so...
<Dr_willis_> yasahiro,  guess ya could look in the .kde direcory for the proper config files and remove them.
<CruCio> kubuntu server is slow
<Dr_willis_> but i got NO idea what config file it is.
<Dr_willis_> I guess i could reboot to Kubuntu and look.. :)
<CruCio> Willis ??
<Dr_willis_> CruCio, ?????????????????????//
<genii> Normally something like .kde/share/config/whaternamerc
<CruCio> kubunto,ubuntu any diff ?
<Dr_willis_> !kubuntuy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntuy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tinin> CruCio are 3d supported in *ubuntu
<tinin> ?
<Dr_willis_> brb
<CruCio> tinin ??
<tinin> 3d
<tinin> like 3d games or google earth?
<CruCio> i think u should ask willis
<CruCio> yea
<tinin> I'm curious
<CruCio> yes
<Jucato> yasahiro_: in Configure Desktop, try to use "No Picture", click Apply, see if it changes to a blank color, then select Picture again
<CruCio> ubuntu runs warcraft 3
<tinin> CruCio the new kde4 would rock with 3d on a ps3
<yasahiro_> no change...
<yasahiro_> still the web page...
<CruCio> kde4 ?
<biovore> Isn't PS3 3d all software rendered with linux (sony locked the 3d stuff)
<CruCio> well actually
<Jucato> yasahiro_: weird... everything works fine here... but when you selected None, you were able to get a blank desktop?
<CruCio> my ubuntu supports warcraft 3
<tinin> CruCio just look at some youtube videos to see how it is
<tinin> CruCio: also take a look at these links
<tinin> http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=2339
<yasahiro_> no... when i selected none, it stayed with the web page..
<tinin> http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=2339
<Jucato> yasahiro_: ok something terribly wrong there...
<tinin> CruCio: its a PS3 homebrew project called MegaBox
<CruCio> nice
<CruCio> nice
<illriginal> anyone know the script to combine movie clips
<yasahiro_> im beginning to regret trying kwebdesktop...
<CruCio> i hope we see alot of changes on ubuntu 8.04
<yasahiro_> ive had linux since summer last year.... im not really too much of a newbie... but there are of course lots of places i still get stuck
<Dr_willis_> yasahiro_,  lett see - i have it enavbled now...
<Jucato> yasahiro_: ok... last try... open up ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc in a test editor
<Dr_willis_> and i just uncheck the boxc and hit apply and it disables it.
<Jucato> same here...
<Jucato> yasahiro_: look for the part "BackgroundMode=" and see what it is set to
<yasahiro_> well, its opened
<Dr_willis_> yasahiro_,  you are saying that the wallpaper does not change back to a solid color?  You still see the web desktop eh?
<yasahiro_> right..
<Jucato> [08:42] <Jucato> yasahiro_: look for the part "BackgroundMode=" and see what it is set to
<CruCio> Willis ?
<yasahiro_> BackgroundMode=Program
<CruCio> what os ur architecture ?
<Jucato> yasahiro_: that's the problem... change "Program" to "Flat"
<Dr_willis_> I have several machines running various 32bit linux disrtos.
<Jucato> "that might be the problem"
<yasahiro_> yay!
<yasahiro_> it went to a solid colour
<Jucato> now try to change wallpapers
<yasahiro_> still solid colour... didnt change to the image
<Dr_willis_> You need to check the 'use image '  i think
<Jucato> wow, you have one funky config there :/
<Dr_willis_> Cool.. thers a slideshow feature. :) Never seen that befor
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> one of those desktop config stuff that GNOME doesn't have built-in
<Jucato> (along with being able to use different wallpapers per desktop)
<Jucato> yasahiro_: just out of curioisity, can you run this command in Konsole? ls -l ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<yasahiro_> -rw------- 1 yasahiro yasahiro 11992 2008-01-21 17:47 /home/yasahiro/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<Jucato> hm.. looks ok...
<posingaspopular> Jucato: well in kde4 that doesn't work...
<Jucato> posingaspopular: he's on kde3
<Jucato> otherwise kwebdesktop wouldn't have even been a possible option
<posingaspopular> ah i see.
<rc-1> Hi, my printer isnt listed in the drivers for lexmerk, am i SOL?
<yasahiro_> ...
<yasahiro_> umm
<yasahiro_> background colour isnt even changing..
<barbara_> I am trying to mount a samba shared printer with a windows xp machine using net use lpt1 \\10.0.0.1\HP and it asks for a password. this is fine because I can enter my samba username and password and it connects however it doesn't work for the /persistant command to automatically mount it upon startup. can someone give me a hand?
<yasahiro_> even when its set to no picture
<ardchoille> rc-1: Have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jucato> yasahiro_: somehow I'm having the feeling that your changes aren't getting written to the config file...
<rc-1> no thx
<ubuntu> sorry for not using pastebin..but on a livecd using weird stuff trying to fix my broken system. but could someone tell me if there is anything wrong/odd in my fstab.
<ubuntu> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ubuntu> #
<ubuntu> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ubuntu> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ubuntu> # /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> UUID=9abf1fca-ddea-464b-a4cf-7b843969650a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ubuntu> # /dev/sda5
<yasahiro_> http://pastebin.com/d22d6b028
<ubuntu> UUID=9b85f993-5be1-4a79-9e2b-c596114fedcf none            swap    sw              0       0
<ubuntu> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<ubuntu> 192.168.1.250:/home/matt/Data /media/Server/ nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<Jared> back
<Jared> im gonna try ff now
<ubuntu> ok..pastebin...can someone tell me if there is anything wrong with my fstab?
<ubuntu> ok..pastebin...can someone tell me if there is anything wrong with my fstab? http://pastebin.com/m5819893e
<Dr_willis_> care to give us a CLUE as to the actual problem ubuntu ?
<tinin> barbara_ there are lots of graphical configurators for samba, maybe that's something easier
<Jared> ok, im still having problems with Java even with Firefox
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  you having nfs share problems?
<Jared> I know what the problem is, but I don't know how to fix it
<Dr_willis_> Jared,  whats the url to that game?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: ok...i tried to boot my system, and it wouldn't boot. it mentioned something about trying to load an image, but it not being there. like...from the swap, i think. i tried to start kdm and gdm,
<Jared> www.runescape.com
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: actually, i just setup that, but i removed the entry and tried to boo, and it wouldn't work.
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,   - the os looks for a 'resume image' if it dont find one it goes and does a normal boot.
<yasahiro_> Jucato: the change are being saved to the file..
<yasahiro_> changes*
<Jucato> hm... then why wouldn't it work? :(
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: exactly, it said "normal boot", but then stood at a terminal login.
<yasahiro_> http://pastebin.com/d22d6b028
<yasahiro_> thats the file there....
<tinin> barbara http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Smb4K?content=9814
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  you  mean it went to the console login, not the X login?
 * Jucato checks
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: yes....but sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start wouldn't work.
<ubuntu> neither would gdm start
<tinin> barbara_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/smblansearch?content=41986
<Jucato> yasahiro_: I notice you have set it to use different wallpapers for different desktops? are you sure you're applying/looking at the correct desktop?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  which is saying that perhaps that X is missconfigured. or your video drivers are wrong. has it ever worked on this machine?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: i just finished setting up a nfs server, it worked fine, but when i went to reboot the client, tada! but..i removed the entry of nfs in fstab, but still wouldn't boot.
<yasahiro_> right now, i have it back down to one
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: oh yeah, it was working fine, untill i rebooted.
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  the nfs stuff dosent have anything to do with X.
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: think an nvidia xorg config would help? shall i post xorg?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  try the command 'startx'
<yasahiro_> i set it back down to one before i copied that text
<Dr_willis_> Jared,  - that game is working here fine.
<ubuntu> well...i could do that..but i'll have to leave the live cd and try to boot....
<Jucato> yasahiro_: can you pastebin the updated file again please?
<Dr_willis_> Jared,  You may not have the proper java installed/setup ? try 'java -version' in the terminal.
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: it also seemed to not wanna lettme use net after logging into console
<ubuntu> i tried getting irssi from there, but it couldn't access.
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu,  sounds like you got a lot of other issues going on.
<yasahiro_> http://pastebin.com/d29d55f50
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: but i'm on the machine right now in live, so i dunno. i messed around a lot with trying to get network shares to work, and then finaly someone walked me through nfs.
<Jucato> yasahiro_: do you have multiple screens/monitors?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_: so i'm about to try and boot, startx and anything else advisable? how about this: i've not booted in a long time...is it possible that the kernel or whatever has been updated...so i need to recompile the official nvidia drivers?
<yasahiro_> i did try a tv here, but it gave me a headache, so it was only plugged in for around 15 - 20 minutes
<Jucato> when was this?
<yasahiro_> however, i did have multiple virtual desktops (4) until this happened, then i moved it down to one
<yasahiro_> that was lastnight
<Jucato> hm... ok this is going to be sort of drastic. this will reset your desktop settings, but you'll have a backup just in case.
<Jucato> "cd ~/.kde/share/config" then "mv kdesktoprc kdesktoprc.backup"
<wesley> to wich path should i install flash?
<yasahiro_> okay
<yasahiro_> did that
<Dr_willis_> Well as ubuntu left he just SHOWED us what his problem is...
<genii> wesley: Do you mean where should you download it to?
<Dr_willis_> Hes not using the nvidia drivers from the repos. thus the kernel update needs the nvidia drivers installed..
<Jucato> yasahiro_: logout, and log back in
<wesley> no where to install it i am install it using the file from adobe
<yasahiro> okay
<genii> wesley: On my box flash plugin appears in dir /usr/lib
<yasahiro> done that now
<genii> wesley: And /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Dr_willis_> I just cheat and found a .deb for flash that does work :) the bot has a  link to the thread in the 2nd flash factoid
<yasahiro> and what i first noticed, is that a background is actually there
<genii> Dr_willis_: Heh, nice
<Jucato> yasahiro: so fixed?
<yasahiro> YAY!!!
<biovore> Anyone know if ubuntu repos will have this new flash version in it anytime soon?   I see people have made .debs but non are offical ubuntu debs..
<yasahiro> my chihiro and matsuri wallpaper ^^ lol :P thank you so much ^^
 * Jucato wonders from which anime
<yasahiro> hani hani operation sanctuary
<yasahiro> its a good anime
<yasahiro> which reminds me
<yasahiro> i must be getting back to it
<yasahiro> since i have to finish that one, and then uta-kata, and then binchou-tan, and i also have anime after those that i never got around to watching
<Jucato> oh... another shoujo thing... ok well have fun :)
<yasahiro> lol
<yasahiro> i like the nice fluffy ones :P
<yasahiro> never did get into the mecha ones like gundam... or things like inuyasha or dragonball gt...
<Jucato> heh anyway... that's a bit offtopic now :P
<yasahiro> oh well, wrong convo to be talking about things like that... later! and thanks again, dr willis, and jucato, for helping me ^^
<Dr_willis_> I watched all of the Inuyasha... :) egads that took forever.
<Dr_willis_> Then it dident actually END. !
<genii> Jucato: Gotta love it when ppl know how to pick up a hint LOL
<yasahiro> of course it didnt :P
<yasahiro> lol
<yasahiro> wow
<yasahiro> this suddenly turned into an anime chat
<yasahiro> lol
<yasahiro> ill go and let it go back to kubuntu help... see ya ^^
<blizzzek> gn8
<raghu_> wanted to know how to install ncurses and ncurses-devel package on kubuntu 7.10. how can u do that?
<Dr_willis_> fire up the package manager, search for ncurses install the opackage
<Dr_willis_> !find ncurses
<ubotu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev (and 16 others)
<Dr_willis_>  libncurses5-dev  seems to be the package name
<Dr_willis_> you proberly want to install some other developer tools as well. like build-essentials - if you havent allready
<raghu_> i installed build-essentials
<raghu_> my package manager is not able to find any matches for libncurses or anything similar
<raghu_> i am using adept installer
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install  libncurses5-dev  libncurses5
<g2g591> Taghu_: adept_manager is the adept family package manager with the details
<raghu_> libncurses5 is installed
<raghu_> E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<Dr_willis_> do an apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis_> then try agian i guess..
<CruCio> kubuntu and ubuntu no significant diff right ?
<Dr_willis_> One has kde, other has gnome
<biovore> yup.
<Jared> how do I register?
<Dr_willis_> You can install gnome onkubuntu, or kde on ubuntu.. so it dont matter much
<CruCio> good
<CruCio> good
<CruCio> willis , they all uses the sudo right ?
<biovore> yup
<Dr_willis_> sudo is a common linux feature.
<CruCio> ok
<g2g591> CruCio: Kubuntu is slightly behind with plug and play printers and a few other things, but they will catch up next release
<CruCio> am going to delete the ubuntu and install kubuntu
<raghu_> still it cannot find the package
<Jared> how do I register?
<g2g591> CruCio: don't bother, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> CruCio: When running graphical apps the gui sudo commands differ however
<g2g591> Jared /msg nickserv register password
<genii> kdesu gksu   et al
<CruCio> hmm
<Dr_willis_> kde4 has kdesudo :)
<CruCio> so it will delete the ubuntu
<Jucato> Dr_willis_: other way around
<CruCio> and install the kubuntu instead ?
<genii> Dr_willis_: Nice
<Dr_willis_> CruCio,  theres no need to DELETE anything
<biovore> CruCio: the differeance is a package..
<genii> Dr_willis_: kdesudo seemed broken before
<g2g591> CruCio: no, that apt will install them both, they live quite peacefully together
<Dr_willis_> You can have Ubuntu and kubuntu both installed at the same time.
<biovore> CruCio: you can run both kde and gnome and xfce at the same time.. just install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc
<genii> You can even run applications from one while inside the other
<Jucato> genii: I don't think kdesudo has been ported to kde4 yet... and kdesudo is being actively maintained/fixed
<genii> Jucato: You mean kdesu not ported to kde4 yet? I'm confused a bit now
<CruCio> why run them both when them both are the same ?
<Dr_willis_> theres a kdesudo command in kde4 i thouhg.  I thought it was a   script/wrorkaround however.
<genii> CruCio: They are not the same
<Dr_willis_> you can run gnome apps under kde, and kde apps under gnome - it dosent matter.
<CruCio> thanks willis
<raghu_> Dr_willis_: still apt-get complains E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<genii> CruCio: The stuff underneath which happens at command line remains reasonably the same throughout all *buntu but gnome and kde are very different animals
<Dr_willis_> raghu_,  your sources.list file may need to be corrected.
<Dr_willis_> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. what is that url.
<Jucato> genii: kdesudo is a (so far Kubuntu-only) utility that uses sudo by default and behaves exactly like sudo. kdesu is a KDE utility that (recently) can either use su or sudo as backends (in Kubuntu it uses sudo). kdesu exists in KDE 4. but kdesudo doesn't
<Dr_willis_> !source
<CruCio> kubuntu comes with the kde right ?
<genii> Jucato: Ah, OK. Dr_willis confoozled me then earlier
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis_> K = Kde in K ubuntu
<CruCio> Willis how do i download gnome
<CruCio> in ubuntu
<CruCio> sudo apt-get gnome ?
<CruCio> install*
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses GNOME
<Dr_willis_> install gnome-desktop like the guy said earlier.
<Dr_willis_> Oh wait its 'ubuntu-desktop' :)
<genii> CruCio: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are larger packages which each include the neccesary window managers in the list of packages they install
<CruCio> ok then
<CruCio>  i shall install
<Jucato> Ubuntu = GNOME; Kubuntu = KDE; Xubuntu = Xfce. those are just the defaults. you can mix and match to your heart's content
<CruCio> kubuntu anddownload ubuntu-desktop on it
<genii> CruCio: You just need: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CruCio> dude, if am installing kubuntu and deleting ubuntu
<CruCio> its for a reason
<genii> CruCio: Then at login prompt choose KDE for Session Type
<Dr_willis_> theres no need to 'delete' ubuntu
<CruCio> its because i don't have the original CD rom
<CruCio> i lost it
<CruCio> when i try installing java terminal asks for the original os rom
<CruCio> OS CD
<CruCio> which i don't have
<sstchur> I'm trying to find a .iso download of Kubuntu that has KDE4?  I tried hardy-alternate-i386.iso from kubuntu.org website, but it installed with 3.5, and I didn't see KDE4 as an option in the login screen or anything.  What am I doing wrong?
<Dr_willis_> CruCio,  that has nothing to do with it. :) you can easially fix that.
<Jucato> go for it Dr_willis_!
<Dr_willis_> remove the cdrom from the sources listing .
<CruCio> Willis , don't forget am using a ps3
<Jucato> (next time, it would help if you told what the real problem is :D)
<biovore> !ps3
<Jucato> it doesn't matter where you're using it :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> biovore: PlayStation 3
<Dr_willis_> CruCio,  i have pasted some urls on installung java on the  ps3. from the psubuntu web site. Yave you read those?
<basy> Hi, I have problem: after 5 min my screensaver strarts with no problem, but after another 5 minutes monitor turns off, what is supposed for that?
<genii> CruCio: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   then insert a # before the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list             then ctrl-x to exit, choose Y to save change, Enter/Return to choose same name to save under
<Dr_willis_> http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1571 Installing java on the ps3.
<TheWhiteRook> does anyone know how to get juK working in KDE4?
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<TheWhiteRook> it tells me that it can't find the right "demultiplexer" plugin
<Jucato> install it?
<Tm_T> as in, what exactly you are asking
<Jared> Java still won't install, any1 know how I can get it to install?
<TheWhiteRook> when I try to play a song, it either does nothing, skips to the next song, or tells me it can't find the right "demultiplexer" plugin
<tinin> Jared are you still asking the same?
<Dr_willis_> Jared,  have you read the ps3 wiki pages on java ? ===>  2.Follow the guide on http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7
<Jared> im not installing it on ps3
 * genii ponders the demultiplexer 
<Jared> and yes tinin, it is still the same
<tinin> ok
<g2g591> Jared: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ?
<Jared> will try
<CruCio> that didn't work
<tinin> that's been done
<Dr_willis_> i always install the  kubuntu-restricted-extras package to get java
<CruCio> ohh
<tinin> maybe it installs version 5
<CruCio> yea i tried that extras packages
<Jared> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<CruCio> it asked me for my CD OS
<tinin> sun-java5-plugin
<CruCio> it stoped installing at 99%
<Jared> didnt work
<Dr_willis_> you need to remove the cdrom from the /etc/apt/sources.list file, then rerun 'sudo apt-get update'
<g2g591> CruCio: just put a # infront of your cd rom entry in the file the Dr mentioned
<CruCio> how do i do that ?
<sime_> can i install windows xp onto kubuntu
<genii> CruCio: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   then insert a # before the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list             then ctrl-x to exit, choose Y to save change, Enter/Return to choose same name to save under
<Dr_willis_> You can install XP inside vmware, or virtual box.
<sime_> Dr_willis_: wat does that mean
<tinin> <sime_> try virtualbox, it's very easy to install
<CruCio> hmm
<Jared> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis_> You install vmware, or virtual box.. then install  the OS inside them
<Dr_willis_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_willis_> isent the proper java version up to 6 now?
<Dr_willis_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sime_> Dr_willis_: is virtual box free
<biovore> I think it is
<Dr_willis_> read what the bot just said...
<Jared> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<CruCio> genii
<Dr_willis_> !find sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-plugin
<CruCio> fow how long do you plan stayin in here ??
<genii> CruCio: Yes?
<Dr_willis_> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<CruCio> i will be back later ok ?
<tinin> sime_ it's free, look in their webpage for further info
<CruCio> so u can repeat what u said
<Dr_willis_>  Jared  you may need to enable the multiverse repository
<genii> CruCio: At least another hour or so
<biovore> he have universe enabled?
<CruCio> i'd have to log on my ubuntu
<Jared> dr_willis  how do i enable the multiverse repository
<Dr_willis_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jared> hmph k
<Dr_willis_> adept proberly has some check box's to do it also.
<tinin> <Jared> you still need to learn about managing repositories, it's easy
<Dr_willis_> or run that 'add/remove programs' icon  - it has a manage repositories thing also
<mefisto__> is the screen resolution keyboard shortcut (ctrl-alt- +/-) no longer working in gutsy?
<Jared> dr_willis_ I enabled all the repositories in the add/remove
<Dr_willis_> K -> add/remove programs -> Edit software sources
<Dr_willis_> Jared,   refresh the sources list then.
<tinin> it will be that i guess XD
<Jared> k
<Dr_willis_> I normally install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis_> that grabs java and mp3 stuff and other things
<CruCio> hopefully kubuntu would work good for me
<genii> mefisto__: Works on mine. Are you using the numberpad + and - ?
<Jared> how do I install the restricted extras?
<palomo> hola
<palomo> alguien habla español??
<Jared> i think ive done sumthing... and i think/ hope its good
<genii> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<israel> sip yo
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis_> is how i do it. :)
<Jared> kk
<Dr_willis_> I dont use the adept tool much
<Jared> will try in a second
<melanie> ok so i'm having an issue with amarok
<Jared> join #amarok for help mel D
 * CruCio shakes Willis's hands
<melanie> it won't create a lockfile...
<melanie> i'm in amarok
<melanie> #amarok rather
<TheWhiteRook> I'm irritated cuz amarok would break things if it installed
<melanie> and no one had any ideas
<TheWhiteRook> in KDE4
<melanie> so i thought someone here would have an idea
<melanie> TheWhiteRook: kde4 isn't really 'ready' to be a desktop WM anyways
<Dr_willis_> try making a new user and see if it works for them.
<melanie> you mean a new user for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> yes.. not sure any other way to  make a new user.. :P
<TheWhiteRook> melanie: I know. And it's slightly irritating
<melanie> Dr_willis_: that's not a solution.
<Dr_willis_> melanie,  its a TEST to see
<Dr_willis_> if it works for a new user. but not the old.. then its some settin thats messed up
<limac> hey, whenever I am tring to exit dolphin there is this error message saying: Unable to save bookmarks in /home/limac/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Dr_willis_> if its affecting all users.. then theres some deeper bug going on.
<limac> how to fix that
<limac> ?
<melanie> Dr_willis_: can't i just run amarok as root?
<Dr_willis_> melanie,  you could try... not sure what that would prove.  :)
<melanie> well i really don't want to create another user
<limac> anyone?
<Dr_willis_> since root can write anywhere. that wont show if its the users home dir that has a permission issue or not.
<tinin> melanie kde4 works great as a wm right now ;P
<tinin> some bugs
<melanie> tinin: i didn't say it doesn't work... it's just not ready to be a desktop WM... like for everyday use for everyone
<Dr_willis_> limac,  i would say check the permissions on the files/dirs in  the  /home/limac/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml path
<melanie> Dr_willis_: well if it's a permissions issue, shouldn't a chmod 777 or chown <myuser> take care of it?
<limac> alright thx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> melanie,  thats rather... drastick
 * CruCio Pats melanie
<melanie> don't pat me
<genii> limac: sudo chown limac /home/limac/.kde/apps/d3lphin/*
<Dr_willis_> sort of like killing a fly with a shotgun, and not looking for the actual problem. Do what you want.
<limac> genii: thx
<tinin> melanie well, I tried the 4.0, and I'm still using it, it is very nice and works very well yet
<melanie> Dr_willis_: well i think creating another user just to test ipod working is an even worse soltuion
<melanie> if it's a permissions issue, that should be taken care of
<limac> genii: it says no such file or directory
<Dr_willis_> melanie,  its a 10 sec test.   to prove its not a system problem. but a user problem.
<melanie> ok i'll try it
<genii> limac: Also refrain from doing things like: sudo d3lphin in future
<melanie> i just hate having crap all over the system for no reason
<Dr_willis_> delete the user afterwards
<genii> limac: then instead: sudo chown -R limac /home/limac/.kde/apps/d3lphin
<melanie> yea, that won't delete ALL the stuff created from creating a new user
<Dr_willis_> They just have a home dir.. and  anything else is handled by the commands that remove the user.
<limac> genii: also says no such file or directory
<melanie> ok new user created
<melanie> loggin in with it now
<limac> genii: will restarting my system work?
<genii> limac: no
<limac> hmmm
<limac> so what can I do
<genii> limac: then instead: sudo chown -R limac /home/limac; sudo chown -R limac /home/limac/.kde
<melanie> uhm
<Jared> I think I've got Java working
<Jared> just hav to download
<melanie> so i created a new user, but it won't let me login with it lol
 * genii hands Jared a mug of coffee
<Jared> lol
<Jared> it's only taken like 6 hours!
<genii> laptop ding, afk looking for cord
<Jared> lol
<limac> genii: there is such a file if I navigate thru dolphin, so is there a way for me to fix it thru there?
<melanie> i go k menu -> switch user -> start new session
<Jared> wtf this java download is so slow
<melanie> kicks me to a login screen, i go to login with the new user and it takes me back to this session
<CruCio[IPHONE]> Melanie , you're on kubuntu ps3 ?
<melanie> ps3?
<melanie> i'm on kubuntu 7.10
<CruCio[IPHONE]> playstation 3
<Dr_willis_> This sounds like some deeper permission issues going on. You might want to try logging out completely and  just logging in as the new user.
<melanie> alright...
<CruCio[IPHONE]> hmm
<genii> limac: Not sure. Likely it's cached until you exit
<CruCio[IPHONE]> is ur kubuntu installed on a ps3 ?
<melanie> uhm no
<melanie> why would it be
<CruCio[IPHONE]> ok
<limac> genii: so how can i get rid of this?
<melanie> and why would you assume it would be lol
<CruCio[IPHONE]> because mine is
<Dr_willis_> its been ps3 day today on the linxu channels for some reason
<melanie> well that's a safe assumtion
<genii> limac: Did you actually try the: sudo chown -R limac /home/limac; sudo chown -R limac /home/limac/.kde          ?
<melanie> alright i'll try to logout
<limac> genii: yeah, but hold on I think I kinda got it (how to fix it)
<genii> limac: If you actually do own that stuff and not root or someone else, it may need to be made writeable
<limac> genii: nm, I fixed it w/your help. BTW what does chown and chown R do?
<limac> *chown -R
<genii> limac: chown means to change ownership. -R means recursively do it
<limac> ah! thx genii, i really appreciate your help ;)
<genii> limac: You're welcome. Please try not to run any file managers with sudo, always use kdesu instead
<Jared> y is java6 taking so long to download? I have adsl 2+
<limac> alright
 * CruCio[IPHONE] Pats Melanie
<genii> CruCio[IPHONE]: She already told you she doesn't appreciate that
<Jared> argh this is sooo slow!
<Jared> im going, thanks every1 for ur help
<genii> Must be on dialup
<cryonv> Can someone help get my eth0 and eth1 straightened out...
<NickPresta> cryonv, what seems to be the problem?
<kiba> 3~http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52965/
<kiba> I tried to upgrade to kde4 before it is packaged, thinking it is already packaged already
<kiba> and was presumely installing a test version of kde4
<cryonv> NickPresta, great question. Half the time I can't seem to turn eth1 (not connected) off (ifconfig eth1 down) and when I do get it down.. eth0 doesn't seem to be working
<cryonv> NickPresta, I've checked my route and made sure there was a default gw...
<genii> kiba use the --reinstall switch to ignore existing files it wants to write
<cryonv> NickPresta, I've even tried the KNetworkManager interface, but it doesn't appear tohelp
<genii> cryonv: Do yu have in fact 2 ethernet adapters?
<cryonv> genii: Yes. Two gig ports...
<genii> cryonv: Hmm. try: ifconfig eth2 up          and tell me if it thinks you have an eth2
<genii> sudo ifconfig eth2 up                  that is
<cryonv> eth2:ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<genii> cryonv: OK. Means eth0 for instance wasn't reassigned to eth2 or similar situation then
<cryonv> genii: True... Right now I've got eth0 up.. (and of course loopback)
<cryonv> But it's not seeing the world..
<genii> cryonv: Did you statically set them or do they have some automatic entry in /etc/network/interfaces to just get an ip
<cryonv> genii: eth0 is a static setting...
<genii> NickPresta: Sorry if I hijacked on you
<NickPresta> genii, it's okay. I had to run downstairs to get something. You provided more help than I could :)
<cryonv> LOL... Personally thank you both... It's been a while since I've been on here helping out... and this one has got me stumped...
<genii> NickPresta: Ah, all good then :)
<genii> cryonv: So when you take down eth1 eth0 goes with it, seems?
<genii> cryonv: Did you install bonding at some point?
<genii> like ifenslave  or such
<cryonv> genii: Not really. I can take down eth1 *sometimes*, other times it appears to deallocate it's IP address and wait for re-allocation... eth0 goes down... and comes up with ifconfig.. however.. there doesn't appear to be anybody home... :(
<cryonv> genii: That program is not currently installed.
<genii> cryonv: Ok, good (that it's not installed)
<cryonv> I'm thinking I got something screwed up royally in the network manager... OR that KDE and gnome have become hazardous to eachother...
<genii> cryonv: Just on a hunch here...did you make your own cables?
<cryonv> LOL.. yes, but I was connecting earlier on the same machine... I was going from Ubuntu and installing KDE overtop...
<thomas_newbie__> can someone help me I can't get My apache2 server to work on localhost
<thomas_newbie__> whenever i do mysite.com/~username It takes me to a page but localhost doesn't work
<CruCio[IPHONE]> Genii
<CruCio[IPHONE]> brb ok
<CruCio[IPHONE]> stay
<genii> cryonv: I had a similar issue was driving me crazy two weeks ago and it was because I didn't wire the plugs in EIA568A or 568B on cat5e cabling. dhcp was sporrty as hell even at distances of 30-40 feet
<cryonv> thomas_newbie: what happens when you type in 127.0.0.1/~username
<rc-1> in bash what command reads a line?
<kiba> no such switch as  sudo apt-get --reinstall
<kiba> no such switch as  sudo apt-get --reinstall
<kiba> no such switch as apt-get --reinstall
<kiba> whoops
<kiba> sorry
<stdin> kiba: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<kiba> my irssi was scrolled up
<supersako> if i have ubuntu installed already and i just add kubuntu-desktop... is there a performance hit running kde this way? or will it be the same as if i uninstalled everything and just install kubuntu?
<what_if> what program controls the multimedia keys in kubuntu ??
<stdin> supersako: there's no difference
<kiba> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<kiba> it still tell me though
<cryonv> genii: Any more ideas?
<kiba> any idea?
<Datalanche> Hey guys.... I have question about the proprietary driver's xvmc acceleration. Does it only accelerate certain codecs or does it just do the whole xv layer, not caring what codec it is?
<kiba> sudo apt-get -f install won't work
<Datalanche> nvidia card, I mean, sorry
<justin_> why wont kubuntu allow me to install any programs from adept
<genii> cryonv: Can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces   also /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<genii> cryonv: dhclinet.conf is assuming eth1 is set for dhcp
<genii> *dhclient
<cryonv> genii: LOL... Let me see what I can do... After all it's not talking to the network...
 * kiba is sad
<kiba> make me want to buy ubuntu tech support
<justin_> can someone help me out
<genii> cryonv: Yep I understand
<jared> ok, im annoyed
<jared> I spent almost an hour downloading the java6 thing from the adept manager
<justin_> it wont let me d/l anything
<justin_> from adept manager.  it is very strange
<jared> then when it went to install, it wldnt install!
<genii> cryonv: just aditional info: for EIA568B wiring cable order left to right looking at contact side of plug and not where the plastic clip is: orng-wht/orng/grn-wht/blue/blue-wht/grn/brn-wht/brn
<cryonv> Genii: True... Orange, Split the green, flip the blue, brown
<tinin> jared is not your day ;)
<jared> i kno grr
<jared> u kno y it isnt working?
<jared> and y it took almost an hour to download 32MB?
<tinin> wich version of kubuntu are you using?
<tinin> 7.10
<supersako> guys, i am a software/web developer.. what DE do the devs here use? Gnome or KDE ( i dont want to start a flame war i just need advice for my needs)
<tinin> ?
<jared> 7.10
<tinin> installed?
<jared> wha?
<jared> oh, yea installed not on live cd
<tinin> jared is it installed or are you running it from the cd?
<tinin> ok
<Dragnslcr> supersako- what programs do you use for development?
<tinin> <jared> have you got gnome installed?
<jared> no
<NickPresta> supersako, take a look at Aptana. it's a great IDE for CSS/HTML/JavaScript and has plugins for Ruby and Rails as well as PHP. http://aptana.com/
<Dragnslcr> Bunch of guys where I work use Aptana, and they all like it
<sub[t]rnl> supersako➜ #kubuntu  Pretty safe bet that the majority here use and prefer KDE.
<tinin> Kde does not get as much love as gnome here in ubuntu :(, in ubuntu (gnome) when you surf to a web that needs flash or java, it would install all you need. On kubuntu this may change for the next version I hope
<thomas_newbie__> My Apache2 server init script is broken can anyone help to fix?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, what is broken about it?
<jared> tinin, r u saying I can't run Java in kubuntu then?
<tinin> no
<jared> omg, now i can't even open the adept manager
<tinin> I say it should'nt give you such headaches
<jared> it isn't working...
<Jucato> tinin: on Kubuntu, when you browse a page that needs flash in Konqueror, you'll be prompted if you want to install Flash. not so sure about Java.
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: hey Nick. Apparently it doesn't start my apache2 service
<jared> nothing is worjking
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, any errors or output?
<NickPresta> !doesn't work | jared
<ubotu> jared: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jared> lol
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: no errors
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, post it in a !pastebin. I can take a quick look at it
<jared> Ive spent the last 4 hours giving examples of how it doesnt work
<jared> dunno how much more u want
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: post what?
<genii> Well, 32Mb in a long time IS working, just sloooowly
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, the init.d script.
<genii> thomas_newbie__: What script did you mean that was not working? One you made to start the webserver?
<cryonv> Genii: Ok... where would you like the file again?
<jared> it downloaded, but it wldnt install
<jared> and now i cant even open the freaking adept manager
<tinin> jared It may be somethig wrong, it is not normal, there must be somethig you missed or something you did wrong. If you have nothing important reinstall, it is just 10 min jared
<jared> ive reinstalled twice
<tinin> XD
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: yes I assume the one that starts my webserver because: 'apache2ctl restart' works and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  doesn't work
<NickPresta> jared, does Adept give you any errors?
<jared> I can't open it
<jared> it says its already running or sumthing
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, is this the apache2 package from the repos or a compiled version and your custom init.d script?
<NickPresta> !apt-fix | jared
<ubotu> jared: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: from package
<tinin> You can not use adep because it may be in use  the apt-get or aptitude commands jared
<genii> cryonv: pastebin please
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, hmm, strange. I just had a buddy install the apache2/php/mysql packages today. The init.d script worked fine. If you pastebin /etc/init.d/apache2 I can see if there is an error somewhere
<genii> !paste|cryonv
<ubotu> cryonv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> jared➜ does a license agreement appear when you try to install java?
<jared> it did
<jared> i clicked next
<jared> then next again
<jared> then an error came up
<Dr_willis_> Egads! you agreed to it!
<Dr_willis_> :P
<jared> and now i cant open adept
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52966/
<D> hello
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: yesterday, I decided to make some changes and make PHP and MySQL working so I installed some of those packages
<tinin> jared try launching: sudo adept_manager
<tinin> from a konsole
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: the funnny thing that happened was that APACHE 1.3 not apache2 took over the operations and I had to uninstall apache 1.3
<jared> ive got adept manager running now
<tinin> it will tell you something at least
<bazhang> !aptfix | jared
<ubotu> jared: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cryonv> Genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52967/
<jared> i did that
<Jucato> tinin: kdesu (or kdesudo) with GUI apps, never just sudo
<sub[t]rnl> kdesudo would be better tinin
<jared> and it worked
<D> Hi guys,  I was using firefox in kubuntu and pressed alt f4 and it dumped me in a console screen that said tty4 and since then i have no keyboard input.  It
<Syn-> im trying to get Kubuntu-7.10-amd64 to install on a Dell XPS 720 (Q6600 + nvidia 8800 w/ 4GB memory) and it seems the X drivers are out of date, even with safe mode it doesn't work
<D> 's like ctrl is stuck. any help?
<Syn-> is there a work around documented somewhere?
<cryonv> D: ALT-F7
<Syn-> :[
<tinin> Jucato: sub[t]rnl why not just sudo?
<D> will try cryonv
<Jucato> !kdesu | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jared> do I install sun-java6-jdk, jre, plugin or all?
<tinin> I'll see
<cryonv> Syn: Did you install the Nvidia driver from Nvidia?
<tinin> jared the 3 I told u
<Syn-> no, easiest way to do that is?
<tinin> -bin -jre -plugin
<jared> which are?
<jared> kk
<tinin> and fonts
<Jucato> sun-java6-plugin will actually install -jre and -bin
<jared> I have bin installed already
<Syn-> heck, even the 'safe mode' doesnt work
<Jucato> you don't need -jdk unless you're developing
<sub[t]rnl> -jdk is the development toolkit
<jared> OMG!
<jared> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jared> oops
<jared> anywya, didnt work
<jared> stupid error message
<bazhang> two seperate commands jared first one then the other
<jared> ?
<tinin> you need to close adept to use sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tinin> i think
<jared> i kno
<jared> i said that command on accident lol
<tinin> sudo dpkg --configure -a fixes problems usually
<jared> this stupid thing wont work
<jared> cant install any of the shit in the adept manager for java
<tinin> ok, throw your pc from a window
<jared> good call
<Syn-> cryonv: how do i install the nvidia drivers during the install process?
<tinin> it doesn't work
<jared> except its not mine, its my brothers
<cryonv> Syn: Hang on a sec...
<jared> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<cryonv> Ok... I think I have it... When you boot what does it give you? Does it dump you to a prompt?
<jared> omg its working
<cryonv> genii: Any ideas on my problem?
<jared> im in an installer for java
<Syn-> i tried the Kubuntu-KDE4-x86 test release and that actually worked, though i had a drive issue and decided id rather go with the stable version in 64bit mode
<tinin> jared just be patient, "first times hurt" but in a few weeks you'll rule with linux
<jared> I ticked the agree box and clicked next
<jared> now its installing
<jared> every1 cross ur fingers for me!
<tinin> middle finger up...
<jared> lol
<genii> cryonv: Nothing new atm.
<jared> omg, it installed
<cryonv> Syn: I'm running the 7.10 x64 (AMD) version...
<BluesKaj> yeah jared, been using linux so long , i can't help my windoes friends cuz i'm forgetting how to fix stuff in it
<jared> how do u make ur writing red to me
<tinin> XD
<Dr_willis_> jared,  we dont
<tinin> XD jared
<Dr_willis_> jared,  your irc client does. :)
<BluesKaj> by using your nick in the sentence, jared
<cryonv> genii: OK... I'm not above blowing away the install... (installed today) and starting from scratch...
<jared> oh lol
<tinin> now play
<cryonv> Syn: And....
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, it looks okay, I don't see why it wouldn't start. Would it be a big deal to purge remove apache2
<jared> the computer is now heaps slow after I installed the java...
<jared> lets hope it works
<tinin> java is slow
<jared> didnt work :D
<Syn-> cryonv: yeah it worked with the hard hardy alpha 2 release, im gonna download alpha 3 and go with that
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: I thought I did that but I guess I can do it again
<cryonv> Syn: hang on a sec...
<Syn-> cryonv rahter then force this to work by updating drivers or editing files, i do enough of that for work
<cryonv> What do you get when you boot?
<genii> cryonv: Could be driver for the nic
<Syn-> after the boot menu it says kernel active
<Syn-> then the screen goes blank
<Syn-> then the monitor goes into power save mode
<genii> cryonv: My Yukon adapter kept cutting out before for instance
<cryonv> Syn: Ok... enjoy... Alpha's usually are a joy...
<CruCio> good
<cryonv> NOT
<jared> will install more java things
<cryonv> genii: OK.. I'll look into it.
<jared> bye
<cryonv> Well folks... I gotta go run off in to the darkness... At least it's snowing and not what it could be... -20... Ug...
<Syn-> yeah i typically am not an alpha runinng type of person but since an alpha today is 100000000x better then a stable distro release 13 years ago ill give it a shot
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: alright i did this: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2       and it did its thing..Am I still suppost to have all my apache2 files?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, I don't believe so.
<cryonv> Syn: Isn't that the truth...
<genii> cryonv: don't forget your mittens....
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: lol well I have an apache2 folder with my files
<cryonv> genii: LOL... Just wish I had an auto start on my car... grrr...
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, sudo apt-get purge apache2. it should get rid of config files and such. the folders may still exist
<genii> cryonv: I wish I had autostart on my peds
<BluesKaj> sacktime here , nite folks
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: that command not work
<CruCio> Genii
<CruCio> ok
<CruCio> its asking for my CD
<CruCio> what did you said i do ?
<CruCio> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<CruCio>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release powerpc+ps3 (20071016)'
<CruCio> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<genii> CruCio: Well, before you run that where it even wants you to put the cd:
<genii> CruCio: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   then insert a # before the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list             then ctrl-x to exit, choose Y to save change, Enter/Return to choose same name to save under
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: invalid operation purge
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, then --purge remove should be fine
 * cryonv wanders off into the dark snowy evening...
<CruCio> genii , so i do this before even trying to install java
<CruCio> right ?
<genii> CruCio: Yes
<CruCio> ok Genii
<CruCio> i did it
<CruCio> and it has open something calledGNU
<CruCio> :| ??
<CruCio> GNU nano 2.0.6                    File: /etc/apt/sources
<genii> CruCio: Does it end with a $  like a shell prompt?
<CruCio> nope
<genii> CruCio: Ah, you just have nano open. do then the steps
<CruCio> yes nano is opened
<genii> CruCio: eg:    put a # in front of line that starts with cdrom
<genii> CruCio: Then ctrl-x
<genii> CruCio: Then Y to save
<genii> CruCio: Then Enter to exit
<CruCio> i don see any word that starts with cdrom
<CruCio> honestly
<CruCio> i see this
<hdevalence> when I try to run Amarok I get
<hdevalence> QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments
<hdevalence>         StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)
<CruCio> ]
<CruCio> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<CruCio> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: no luck nick :( i'm stuck
<genii> sigh
<D> hi guys, alt f7 didn't help getting my ctrl key un-stuck (i think pressing alt f4 started the whole mess, trying to close windows like in MS)  Any thoughts?
<CruCio> there is nothing writtin in nano
<genii> CruCio: then just hit ctrl-x
<CruCio> ok
<CruCio> now am back to terminal
<genii> CruCio: I don't know much about the way the ps3 install is supposed to go. So you may want to visit the place recommended before http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7
<genii> for the java install
<CruCio> hmm
<CruCio> genii , first i just open terminal and type in sudo nano etc... right ?
<genii> CruCio: On regular ubuntu/kubuntu that file /etc/apt/sources.list contains lines which are sites to go and get packages from
<genii> CruCio: No! Please, pay attention
<jared> Java is working :D
<jared> thanks heaps everyone that helped
<CruCio> :(
<genii> CruCio: Since your /etc/apt/sources.list file has no contents the ps3 way to install things must work in a different way
<CruCio> :(
<genii> CruCio: Have you even gone to go look at http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7           ??
<CruCio> yes i have , genii
<jared> How do I change the screen resolution? still haven't found everythign in KDE :P
<CruCio> even when i googled
<CruCio> and whenver i type in $ sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libstdc++5 java-package
<CruCio> in terminal
<CruCio> it asks me for my cd rom
<jared> How do I change the screen resolution? still haven't found everythign in KDE :P
<CruCio> before it can continue installation
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: I have apache and Apache2 removed and purged. How come I am still able to run my server?
<CruCio> jared ?
<CruCio> are you using ps3 ?
<jared> no
<CruCio> :(
<jared> lol
<ardchoille> CruCio: Please try to form complete sentences, this aids in readability as well as helps to keep scrolling to a minimum.
<genii> CruCio: So you went to the Sun website, registered there and downloaded the file ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-4.0-linux-ppc.tgz as the first step already?
<jared> any1 know how I can change screen res?
<CruCio> yes genii  have
<genii> CruCio: OK wait 1 minute while I look into whether the ps3 kubuntu is supposed to have a blank sources.list
<dappermuis> is it possible to delete old pgp keys from the public key servers?
<genii> CruCio: OK. I have determined that your file is supposed to contain regular repository entries, there are no special ones apparently to put in. Since it is empty, go to source-o-matic and make a new one
<genii> !source-o-matic | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thomas_newbie__> I removed and purged apache2 and yet I can still use sudo apache2ctl restart to start the server. The normal init script doesnt work
<justin_> my kubuntu will not let me install anything.  can somebody help me??
<thomas_newbie__> justin_: have you tried apt-get?
<justin_> yep
<justin_> all i want to do is install firefox.  i am a linux noob and dont know how to compile anything
<thomas_newbie__> justin_: I dont know what X Windows you have but go to adept package manager
<sub[t]rnl> shouldn't need to compile any packages that are in the ubuntu repositories, justin
<thomas_newbie__> justin_: Adept manager
<sub[t]rnl> justin_➜ http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<all_in_sane> \j #python
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: you know anything about my problem?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ what was it again? you removed apache but you can still start it?
<justin_> i tried the add remove programs app but everything is greyed out and it wont let me select anything
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yea, i removed it initially because my init script is not working. I wanted to re-install fresh and I removed and purged apache2 and apache. I am still able to start it :D and access pages. ?? HUH? ALl I want to do is make my init script work
<thomas_newbie__> justin_: k menu -- system -- adept manager
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ hrm, if its running and you can access pages, everything seems fine
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<justin_> i am there it is reloading
<justin_> i srchd for firefox and it did not come up with anything
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: HEHE, no I I have to do 'sudo apache2ctl restart'
<hdevalence> when I try to run Amarok I get "
<hdevalence> QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments
<hdevalence>         StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ did the init scrip complain when you ran it?
<ardchoille> justin_: Are you on Gutsy?
<justin_> yea
<hdevalence> and then it crashes
<justin_> i fixed it i had to hit the fetch updates button
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: negative
<ardchoille> justin_: Fixed now?
<justin_> yea]
<ardchoille> justin_: Good job :)
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ how did you know the init scrip wasn't working?
<justin_> thnx
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ script*
<justin_> what about the system updates?? a good idea or not??
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: I could not start up my webserver. Some guru on Apache told me to use 'sudo apache2ctl restart'
<ardchoille> justin_: Always good to keep the system updated
<justin_> ok.  i have been using windoze for years but i am very new to linux any tips or hints
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ justin
<ardchoille> justin_: Bookmark this: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<justin_> ok
<ardchoille> justin_: You'll find Linux is a whole different ball game, but very rewarding :)
<justin_> ok
<batis610> I have an ATI RADEON video card X1650,, i tried many tutorials to install it with no result, so i formate my computer many times.... Now i'm asking those who have the same card PLEASE WICH TUTO DID FOLLOW TO INSTALL IT?
<ardchoille> justin_: Here's another good site: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<thomas_newbie__> Actually my Schools Linux Club is trying to think of some CRAZY Project to do with Linux
<justin_> i am using it on a toshiba laptop.  what about power managementy
<Tm_T> !caps | batis610
<ubotu> batis610: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<batis610> Tm_T: sorry :)
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ? hi?
<sub[t]rnl> ?
<thomas_newbie__> i answer back. no idea why?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ if its running and works, then call it good.  Or apt-get --purge it and reinstall, to see if that changes anything.  Not much information on what exactly the problem is with your init script if your saying that it doesn't complain when you run it. (if there even is a problem)
<genii> batis610: Have you tried here? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: init script doesn't complain but doesn't start the server.
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: I apt-get --purged remove apache2 already
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ you didn't edit the apache2 script at all did you?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: well yes some
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: not much
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ odd that it wouldn't run it, the very first line of the script defines your shells paths.
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ subtrnl.homelinux.com/apache2 <-- theres mine.  cp it to your /etc/init.d/ with proper permissions, then sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<arrrghhh> ok so i installed kubuntu ontop of ubuntu really easy... why can't i remove it by just purging kubuntu-desktop?  it had no trouble installing everything by installing that one package...
<jared> Me again :D
<jared> more problems
<arrrghhh> or is there an easy way to remove it?
<jared> im in monitor & display settings and I can't change the screen size
<jared> when I move the little thing, it says do you want to keep these settings
<jared> but it hasn't changed
<sub[t]rnl> arrrghhh➜ its a kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<jared> any1 kno y?
<jared> and how do I get this "metapackage"?
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i love kubuntu
<jared> lol, u were talking to him
<jared> im starting to like kubuntu too
<arrrghhh> i'm converting someone to linux, and kubuntu has worked great on every machine.. until this one
 * genii hands sub[t]rnl the large bottle of ibuprofen
<arrrghhh> and ubuntu worked fine
<batis610> genii: i'll try it
<jared> can sum1 help me?
<sub[t]rnl> genii➜ :>
<arrrghhh> but i installed the kubuntu-desktop package and hoped i could get it working, but no... and i'm giving up and going back to gnome because it works.  now i want to remove everything KDE on the system.  the menus are clogged to crap!
<batis610> sometimes kubuntu start in console mode..... how to avoid this
<sub[t]rnl> arrrghhh➜ sudo apt-get remove adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater akregator amarok amarok-xine apport-qt ark arts debtags digikam dolphin enscript fftw3 foomatic-db-gutenprint gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gpgsm gtk-qt-engine gwenview hplip-gui hwdb-client-kde ijsgutenprint k3b kaddressbook kaffeine kaffeine-xine kamera karm katapult kate kbstate kcontrol kcron kde-guidance
<sub[t]rnl> kde-guidance-powermanager kde-icons-mono kde-style-polyester kde-systemsettings kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-kresources kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdesudo kdm kdnssd keep kfind kghostview
<sub[t]rnl> khelpcenter kicker kio-apt kio-locate kio-umountwrapper kipi-plugins klipper kmag kmail kmailcvt kmenuedit kmilo kmix kmousetool kmplayer-base kmplayer-konq-plugins knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp krdc krfb kscreensaver ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksplash-engine-moodin ksvg ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktorrent kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<sub[t]rnl> kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kvkbd kwalletmanager kwin kwin-style-crystal language-selector-qt libakode2 libarts1-akode libarts1c2a libartsc0 libaudio2 libavahi-qt3-1 libclucene0 libcluceneindex0 libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libept0 libexiv2-0 libflac++6 libgmp3c2 libgpgme11 libid3tag0 libifp4 libijs-0.35 libimlib2 libjpeg-progs libk3b2 libkbluetooth0 libkcal2b libkcddb1 libkdcraw1 libkdepim1a
<jared> spam?
<sub[t]rnl> libkexiv2-1 libkipi0 libkleopatra1 libkmime2 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libksba8 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1 liblua50 liblualib50 libmimelib1c2a libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libmysqlclient15off libnjb5 libofa0 libopenexr2c2a libopenobex1 libpoppler-qt2 libpq5 libpth20 libpulse0 libpythonize0 libqt-perl libqt3-mt libqt4-core libqt4-gui librsync1 libruby1.8 libsamplerate0 libsearchclient0 libskim0 libsmokeqt1
<genii> AAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<arrrghhh> holy crap
<arrrghhh> can you give that in a pastebin or something?
<arrrghhh> i mean damn
<arrrghhh> that's probably not all of it even
<jared> sum1 help please!!
<jared> my monitor display settings arent working
<sub[t]rnl> sorry everyone, had no idea the clipboard was that full...
<sub[t]rnl> arrrghhh➜ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<jared> i change screen size, but it doesnt work
<sub[t]rnl> for removal of kde components
<arrrghhh> thanks you
<jared> i change screen size, but it doesnt work, any1 kno y?
<AssuredAnomaly> are you changing it by the gui, or xconfig
<AssuredAnomaly> ?
<jared> in the system settings
<sub[t]rnl> jared➜ backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AssuredAnomaly> yea what he said
<AssuredAnomaly> lol
<jared> what will that do?
<jared> and how do I backup that thing?
<SyncopatedFool> ktorrent and konqueror will no longer let me connect, konqueror will work as a file manager, will not let me access websites.  ktorrent will let people upload from me if i have things seeded, but will not let me connect and download new files
<SyncopatedFool> what is wrong?
<AssuredAnomaly> you dont need to back it up...its a precaution, like "back up the registry before installing a new driver" in windows
<AssuredAnomaly> good advice
<sub[t]rnl> jared➜ open !konsole and   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup, then run the other command
<AssuredAnomaly> but no one does it
<jared> kk
<arrrghhh> yea
<CruCio> hmm , seriously this isn't right
<arrrghhh> i forget to back things up when i make changes...
<sub[t]rnl> SyncopatedFool➜ firewall?
<arrrghhh> it's a good habit to be in, backing up config files
<CruCio> i don't think its a fact that u can install java on ubuntu ps3
<SyncopatedFool> sub[t]rnl: firestarter, but i've been running that with no changes for months
<sub[t]rnl> SyncopatedFool➜ disable it, and try
<sub[t]rnl> to be sure
<genii> CruCio: Anything is possible. Some of it just is long and frustrating
<jared> what do I do after entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<SyncopatedFool> sub[t]rnl: command to that in terminal? i run it behind everything, without the graphical controls
<jared> what do I do after entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CruCio> genii. i have tried all the links and codes people assumed using it to get java working
<CruCio> but why isn't mine working for me ?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yea so I used yoru script...when I enter 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2.sh start' it just goes to the next line without giving ok or error or nothing
<jared> sub[t]rnl : what do I do after entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ ps ax |grep apache and see if its running
<genii> CruCio: Beats me. But I think you need to find more ps3 specific help somewhere
<jared> sub[t]rnl : what do I do after entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> try changing your resolution again
<jared> kk
<sub[t]rnl> SyncopatedFool➜ its a front end to iptables, sudo iptables -L to see what rules are up, or fire up the firestarter gui and click the disable button to check if thats the source of the problem
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52971/
<jared> sub[t]rnl it didnt work
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution > jared
<SyncopatedFool> sub[t]rnl: ktorrent still not connecting
<SyncopatedFool> i should note firefox works perfectly fine, and i can't test with azureus, that not working is why i got ktorrent
<SyncopatedFool> konqueror won't connect either
 * burner thinks deluge and ktorrent > azureus
<burner> SyncopatedFool: you have a firewall?  your isp block torrent traffic?
<burner> try encrypting it?
 * val0 azureus is awesome!
<SyncopatedFool> burner: no, it's been working fine for months, firewall's firestarter, i have it disabled, i have my hardware firewall disabled
<jared> whered that guy go?
<CruCio> Genii, even with the link you gave me i must register in order to d/l the specific java and after that withen the download manager you require Java plugin
<jared> who gave me that code?
<burner> SyncopatedFool: try encrypting, maybe your ISP is only recently sucking
<jared> it put my computer into some weird thing
<jared> and it didnt fix it
<thomas_newbie__> It says my package is broken after I tried to Remove it . What happened?
<CruCio> and i don't have java installed on my ubuntu so the download manager wont open
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ sudo apt-get install -f
<SyncopatedFool> burner: it's weird, because every kde app i have seems to screw up like this, kopete won't connect either, i'm having to use pidgin
<SyncopatedFool> burner: everything gtk or tcl/tk works
<burner> SyncopatedFool: i'd guess there's a kde specific proxy set.  via konq maybe?  is this kde4 or 3?
<SyncopatedFool> 3
<burner> SyncopatedFool: there anything in kcontrol about network settings or proxy?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, SyncopatedFool try killing knetworkmanager and then sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<genii> CruCio: Did you go to the source-o-matic website to create a sources.list file? Yours is empty, thats why nothing can install
<bazhang> that site was down as of yesterday genii
<SyncopatedFool> burner: nothing in proxy no socks enabled
<genii> bazhang: Ah, OK. Was unaware
<bazhang> and the bot has forgotten the !easysources command :{
<CruCio> :|
<SyncopatedFool> sub[t]rnl: that will kill all network connectivity temporarily, correct? i just want to verify so i can warn people i'm talking with
<CruCio> source-o-matic ?
<sub[t]rnl> SyncopatedFool➜ yes, its temporary.
<CruCio> dude, am very new to ubuntu
<CruCio> and i only need it to browse the web and do some research
<SyncopatedFool> weird
<SyncopatedFool> i just killed knetworkmanager and i'm still running
<CruCio> how do i create sources list ?
<sub[t]rnl> SyncopatedFool➜ and do kde apps connect now?
<LogicalDash> KDE Help Center doesn't seem to be obeying my theme
<SyncopatedFool> sub[t]rnl: heh, wow, go figure.  that did it
<SyncopatedFool> ktorrent works
<sub[t]rnl> don't ask me how, just keep it in mind if it ever comes up again... :p
<steveny> hello
<SyncopatedFool> i don't either, but that should be easy to remember, thanks
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<steveny> I have just started kubuntu!!! can anyone please help with a quick USB question?
<sub[t]rnl> ask away steveny
<steveny> all of my usb stuff is not being detected:(
<genii> CruCio: Use this for  starting point of your sources.list then since source-o-matic is down
<genii> CruCio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52973/
<CruCio> thanks for your help genii
<CruCio> but am gonna try to find this thing out myself
<steveny> lsusb gives Bus device ID 0000:0000
<sub[t]rnl> dmesg telling you anything when you plug it in?
<CruCio> am getting tired of all this googling and besides non og you guys uses a ps3
<genii> CruCio: change debian.yorku.ca   and us.archive.ubuntu.com   to local names if you can, like ru.archive.ubuntu.com    or so <-- note country code of russia for that one
<steveny> i don't know what to look for in there:( it is very long :(
<sub[t]rnl> plug it in, then dmesg |tail
<CruCio> were 314people in this chat room and no one is using ps3
<steveny> it says all bluetooth stuff...nothing about usb
<bazhang> many are idle CruCio
<CruCio> guess windows users and linux users lives complately in a diff world
<CruCio> steveny , guess thats kubuntu's problem
<bazhang> CruCio: more likely a hardware/driver problem
<steveny> it worked when I livecd'ed...then I installed, and now the usb drives don't work:(    is there another ubuntu I should try?
<CruCio> why don't you use ubuntu
<CruCio> instead of kubuntu
<bazhang> CruCio: that would not change a thing
<steveny> well....I have ubuntu on a cd....but when I livecd'ed it, the drives weren't detected either:(
<val0> ok i have a major newbie issue here. I installed compiz and now i can't log in. it doesn't fail with a message, just that right after press enter after typing my password it boots me back to the log in screen. I don't remember the exact URL but it's the tutorial off the Ubuntu Forums. The only mode that I could log in is text and console only
<juliusrj> hello
<steveny> when I installed it said something about /etc/mtab etc/fstab del/sdal whenit was detecting devies....specifically when I said open when it detected the usb drive during install
<sub[t]rnl> val0➜ check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors.  to reconfigure a working xorg.conf, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raoman> can anyone help me with ntfs prob on kubuntu 7.10
<steveny> no luck anyone?:( oh well....maybe I'll try WD40 in the cd drive....
<sub[t]rnl> !ntfs > raoman
<squarebottle> Heya. I'm trying to use kmplayer (instead of kaffeine) because it can use mplayer as its engine, which supports .ass subtitles (yes, that's the name of the format), but it doesn't quite play back perfectly when I use the mplayer engine. I think it's because it's running out of memory, so do you know how I could increase the memory or something?
<ian__> squarebottle, im very new to linux but maybe a larger swap parition would help?
<squarebottle> ian__: Heh, thanks, but that isn't it. Swap is the equivalent of "virtual memory," so that wouldn't really help. In any case, the issue isn't that the computer doesn't have enough memory. It's that kmplayer isn't using enough of it!
<ian__> ahh, gotcha
<sub[t]rnl> squarebottle➜ might want to checkout the kmplayer forums if you can't find any help here
<squarebottle> sub[t]rnl: Yeah. Was hoping somebody in here might know though, but yeah. :)
<jcgkffycs> I am all of the sudden getting this error when i try to use apt-get, "the following packages have unmet dependencies:  dekorator: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installable             Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." I have not tried any thing involving kde4 on the computer, none of the
<jcgkffycs> repositories are enabled and nothing has been installed, also the app i am trying to install is inkscape which is actually a gnome app.
<squarebottle> sub[t]rnl: I prefer IRC to forums anymore, personally. Once upon a time, I couldn't even imagine myself saying that. Heh. Anyway, I might also try in #kde
<val0> sorry someone was helping me out with my compiz error, i can't remember who you were!
<raoman> i managed to install ntfs loader on my kubuntu, but wat i hav is from dapper. it mounts my external drives, but sometimes they remain inaccessible even after mounting....any help?
<thomas_newbie__> I really am having trouble. I can't remove apache2 and re-install properly
<jazzles> are there any 5.6 ghz cups on the market?
<batis610> i've installed compiz by typing sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins
<batis610> how can launch it and test it?
<bazhang> batis610: card drivers installed/enabled?
<batis610> yes installed
<bazhang> then alt f2 compiz --replace
<bazhang> and alt f2 kwin --replace to get back out
<ian__> Does the "desktop selector" pager that comes with KDE not work with compiz? I DLed a different one from kde-look and it worked so I was just wondering
<batis610> bazhang: already done... what should i have then
<bazhang> batis610: you need to go into the settings manager and check some of the plugins and then check the keybindings (key combos) to see if they work
<rc-1> what program is good for backups
<reverend_joshua> how well does installing a dual boot winxp/kubuntu setup work?
<batis610> bazhang: keybindings?
<ian__> reverend, I'm actually dual booting those 2 combos right now, works well.
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ I like tar and dd
<bazhang> batis610: are you in the settings manager?
<ian__> defenately wanna install windoZe first though unless you wanna tinker with the grub
<reverend_joshua> xp is already on
<ian__> oh ok
<batis610> bazhang: advanced desktop settings manager
<reverend_joshua> i've got the physical disk partitioned to c: and e:, kubuntu will go on e:
<bazhang> batis610: yes; under keybindings there will be the suggested key combinations to get things going for the various effects
<reverend_joshua> my only concern is the dual boot issue with this being a dell
<reverend_joshua> i'm not certain of how/if grub works with it
<ian__> I've dual booted with dells before without a problem...but it was an OLD computer so I don't know if it's changed....
<reverend_joshua> this is a few years old
<reverend_joshua> more than a few, 7 :(
 * genii sips his NyQuil
<ian__> hmm... Well the only way to see then would be to try it. As long as no valuable data is on E:, i'd think you should be good. haha, well seems to be a common age for compies
<reverend_joshua> word
<reverend_joshua> thanks for the info
<ian__> NP, nest of luck to you... emails anonymous5929@gmail.com if you run into trouble
<bazhang> batis610: you find them?
<batis610> bazhang:no i think... i just check some combos nut nothing happens
<QMario> Have any of you experienced a bug in which when you press "Ctrl+Tab" on the last tab of Konqueror 4, it crashes immediately?
<bazhang> batis610: and you have which card and driver?
<batis610> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<batis610> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<batis610> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series
<batis610> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<genii> QMario: As well if it's some known bug, #kubuntu-devel may have help
<bazhang> batis610: what combos did you check and what were the keybindings?
<sub[t]rnl> QMario➜ couldn't reproduce it here, check bugs.launchpad.net
<yasahiro> now i have another problem..
<QMario> Sub[t]rnl, are you on the last tab, and are you using Konqueror 4?
<yasahiro> my kubuntu installation reads japanese mostly well... but i noticed there are a few japanese kanji that it just displays as boxes :(
<biovore> yasahiro: you need to install the xfonts for them probably..
<batis610> bazhang: rotate cube ==> ctrl+alt+left or right
<bazhang> batis610: and what happens when you alt -f2 then compiz --replace and use those keybindings?
<genii> sub[t]rnl: I checked launchpad, nothing similar in 75 results for konqueror including the 3.5.x series reports
<vincent_> is anyone up for some quick noob-ish questions?
<sub[t]rnl> genii➜ roger that
<batis610> bazhang: nothing
<ian__> vincent, im a noob myself but i'll try :-p
<sub[t]rnl> only thing close is Bug #123615
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Yup
<bazhang> batis610: what about when you click on the desktop 2, 3, 4 icons--is it 3D-ish or not
<vincent_> haha cool, thanks ian. i got kubuntu the other day, and its been great, except for two big problems: the first is Adept is being a massive pain in the arse
<ian__> haha I see
<vincent_> the second isnt as big a deal, my nvidia drivers refuse to work, but ill worry about that later
<ian__> oh ok
<yasahiro_> how would one install the xfonts?
<ian__> so the first...
<vincent_> but with adept, i think its like a repository thing..
<ian__> ah, whats it saying?
<vincent_> i check all the boxes, and then click 'get updates', it gets through 30% (looking for headers), then it just stops
<batis610> bazhang: no nothing is in d
<batis610> 3d
<ian__> hmm
<vincent_> hangs for about 5 minutes, then flashes, and nothing is fixed.
<val0> squarebottle i did what you told me to do, copied the files, rebooted the machine and the problem is still there
<vincent_> every time i try to get a file through apt-get, it says it cant be found
<vincent_> any ideas, ian?
<ian__> wow I've not heard of that...
<ian__> sometimes when I have a problem with adept though... I try typing "dpkg --configure -a" into a terminal
<ian__> that has fixed lots of problems in the past
<bazhang> batis610: so using the alt-f2 commands (compiz --replace and kwin --replace) does nada?
<vincent_> ahh ill give it a try
<ian__> aight, I'll try looking through google...
<vincent_> thanks for this ian
<vincent_> ive looked through google for a while.. i wouldnt be this obsessed if amarok worked, but i think its all related
<batis610> bazhang: nada... :(
<ian__> NP, I'd like to help as much as I can
<ian__> oh yeah
<ian__> thats possible
<vincent_> its giving me that 'unable to play mp3's' message that everyone seems to have, but just never works
<bazhang> batis610: where did you install the drivers from? please dont tell me envy :{
<ian__> yeah sounds like the reposotories are messed up...
<batis610> i follows this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<vincent_> is there a way to just wipe all the packages ive tried to install and just start over? im not to keen on a format, but i think ive buggered this
<ian__> I think I've heard of a way but im not sure how to do it. Another way to test to see if its the repos would be to check/uncheck them one at a time and seeing which one is the trouble maker
<vincent_> ah thats a good idea
<vincent_> when i use apt-get, thats different to adept isnt it?
<vincent_> or is it just the command line version?
<ian__> I'm pretty sure its just he command line version
<ian__> adept/synaptic i think are just GUIs
<vincent_> ohh i see
<ian__> adept seems to be alot touchier than synaptic (just switched over to KDE so im not entirely sure if I'm right)
<vincent_> mm, i used to use slackware, and i dont remember ever having a problem with the packages.. but then, under slackware, i couldnt even get on the internet
<dehspehl> anyone share my dislike for strigi, at least the kio part of it that takes over locate:/ ?
<ian__> oh yeah, I tried slack too but had the same problem...didn't bother to invest the time because I fell in love too much with ubuntu lol
<vincent_> lol
<vincent_> yeh, the weird thing with this is i can just swap the partitions right now and go back to vista, and not have any problems
<CruCio> genii ?
<vincent_> but.. im hooked to ubuntu!
<CruCio> how do i install something that i have just downloaded ?
<vincent_> my sister just asked why i bothered to do all this, coz it means she cant play oblivion, and i didnt have an answer for her, lol
<vincent_> sh <filename>
<vincent_> isnt it crucio?
<ian__> haha yeah, I'm loving going to bed and not hearing my HD buzzing from who knows what programs doing who knows what tasks...
<vincent_> lol
<CruCio> filename ?
<vincent_> what are you installing crucio?
<ian__> rofl I get the same from my fiance... but she doesn't care cause shes hooked on Kolf :-/
<Berzerker> can I install kubuntu on a USB drive?
<vincent_> oo, whats kolf?
<CruCio> ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc.tgz
<dehspehl> vincent_: mini putt golf
<val0> squarebottle i fixed it! i fixed it! with the method you told me to! I totally love you dude! but in the platonic kind of way!
<ian__> lol it's a little golf game you can DL from the packagae manager.er, umm...yeah once its working lol
<vincent_> ohh, awesome, i love gold.
<vincent_> woops, golf*
<vincent_> and gold.
<vincent_> lol ian
<ian__> haha
<vincent_> ah crucio, i think that needs to be gunzipped
<vincent_> but im not sure how to do it
<CruCio> vincent how ?
<batis610> bazhang: i follows this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<dehspehl> vincent_: I'm having "vista just works, no problems" problems right now
<sub[t]rnl> Berzerker➜ you can.  I've installed a working liveCD on one.
<vincent_> hehe what do you mean?
<vincent_> crucio: try typing gz ibm-java
<dehspehl> vincent_: well only vista knows how to display stuff to the screen, now
<vincent_> but the full filename
<CruCio> gz -ibm- java ?
<CruCio> in terminal right ?
<bazhang> batis610: does that recommend you install from the repos or from the card manufacturer's site?
<vincent_> hang on CruCio
<vincent_> type
<squarebottle> val0: Heh, great!
<dehspehl> vincent_: for instance, dos boot floppy via usb? nada. ubuntu livecd? zilch. bios updates, don't help at all
<vincent_> gz ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc.tgz
<genii> CruCio: You need to untar it first.   so:    tar -xvzf ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc.tgz
<dehspehl> vincent_: oh, and the bios/post/manufacturer stuff doesn't appear at all
<vincent_> oo dont like the sound of that deh..
<squarebottle> val0: Do you understand the different things I told  you to do? Like, if somebody else came along and asked you what happened, could you tell them?
<genii> CruCio: It should make a file. so then: ./filename                   to run that
<what_if> how do I change the multimedia keys for my keyboard? I need to disable the "standby" button (I've hit it twice today already :( :(
<CruCio> i need unzip ot you mean ?
<batis610> bazhang: iused method 1... from repos
<vincent_> oh man, this irc channel is the most functional thing ive found in kubuntu so far ;)
<ian__> yeah it's great...my first time on it
<neville> -_-v
<vincent_> mine too
<yasahiro> no fair.... gimp can display that kanji... firefox can....openoffice can... yet amarok and kaudiocreator cannot
<vincent_> GRR, amarok!
<squarebottle> val0: I don't want you to feel like I just burped up some cryptic, arcane code and handed it at you, heh.
<ian__> cool, how's the adept going?
<ian__> oh doesn't sound good
<bazhang> batis610: not sure about the ATI cards; I use nvidia seems like your drivers are not enabled though, seeing as you have ccsm installed etc
<ian__> *sigh, I hate to tell you to reinstall...doesn't really SOLVE the problem...
<vincent_> its doin the same stuff as before.. i just used apt-get update
<val0> squarebottle yes totally, i was smart enough to make a back up copy of the xorg.cong because i knew that i'll need it later. I know that once I edited that xorg file the system broke... you helped me back up the one that's broken and over write it with the backup copy that i had
<squarebottle> val0: Rock on. :)
<vincent_> lol..  it might be my shady connection, i have 256k in australia.. everything is probably timing out, haha
<yasahiro> anybody know how to get these programs that only display a box when i try to type the kanji... to actually recognize it? :(
<sub[t]rnl> what_if➜ kcontrol -> Regional access -> keyboard shortcuts
<ian__> oh haha, ya know...that may be it...
<val0> squarebottle i think that i am starting to get the basics of linux, quiet different than windows
<yasahiro> somebody said something about xfonts before...
<ian__> honestly I'm stuck though. as for Nvidia Drivers though, did you use the "restricted drivers management"?
<CruCio> genii explain step by step ?
<squarebottle> val0: There's a really good quote about the simplicity of Linux. I forget who says it. It goes something like, "Linux is as simple as it gets, but you have to be a genius to understand its simplicity."
<genii> CruCio: tar -xvzf ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc.tgz
<vincent_> amen, squarebottle
<bazhang> yasahiro: you have scim installed?
<val0> squarebottle the biggest think that i now need to learn is the meaning and location of certain vital files, ie. difference between /etc /bin etc.
<ian__> haha great quote
<yasahiro> well, i have skim...
<val0> squarebottle lol true enough, once again thanks for holding my hand and helping me out!
<vincent_> i dled the linux nvidia drivers, have to run them while KDE is off, but its claiming i dont have libc, which i really do.. so it probably all falls back to adept!!
<yasahiro> its only a few kanji that it wont recognize
<genii> CruCio: Tell me when it finishes
<squarebottle> val0: No problem! BUT there's something you have to do too now.
<neville> vincent_ you need libc6-dev
<ian__> ahh well try this:
<vincent_> ahh cheers nev! thanks man
<ian__> neville, if he uses restricted drivers management program will it DL libc6-dev as a dependancy?
<squarebottle> val0: To pay me back, here's what you have to do. The next person you see in real life, regardless of who they are, you've got to get them to somehow say to you, "I know you love me."
<neville> I dunno, I've never used the restricted drivers manager :P
<ian__> oh ahha
<CruCio> genii , it says no such file or directory
<bazhang> yasahiro: and have it configured it? once you have you should be able to right click select input method scim and then choose hiragana kanji etc
<vincent_> lol square, thats a little strange ;)
<squarebottle> vincent_: :P
<ian__> lol
<yasahiro> yeah, i did
<squarebottle> vincent_: You gotta love it though. C'mon.
<wilson> conditional help !
<vincent_> squarebottle: of course ;)
<yasahiro> like... for example...
<genii> CruCio: Where did you put the file?
<vincent_> squarebottle: i just hope im not the next stranger he sees :|
<ian__> lol
<squarebottle> vincent_: It gets interesting when a complete stranger walks in.
<vincent_> hahah i can imagine
<bazhang> yasahiro: and you right click in the entry box and choose input method scim? and then try typing in kanji etc?
<CruCio> OMG!!
<vincent_> grr! even when i use apt-get update it still hangs on 30%
<CruCio> hmm
<wilson> just tell them so0me nutter made you promise to get them to say it
<squarebottle> vincent_: Probably most amusing when done at a bar, but yeah. And you can pass it off as being positive, too.
<yasahiro> 映 displays fine...   像 displays fine.... 涙 (namida) just displays a box in everything except firefox, openoffice, and some other program..
<CruCio> Genii
<CruCio> i think i did it
<ian__> well vincent, If you still have problems with Nvidia drivers, try opening up the "system settings" window, click on the "advanced" tab and then look in your "Restricted Drivers MAnagement". That should let you check and install your Nvidia drivers VERY easily
<val0> squarebottle lol my lady is right across from me, and she just said that, does that count?
<neville> Or
<vincent_> squarebottle: lol, yeh, then they may feel a bit of guilt as they beat the crap out of me!
<yasahiro> i can type it all
<neville> Even easierly
<yasahiro> but..
<neville> You can use Envy
<bazhang> yasahiro: then you need to install more fonts
<ian__> hehe yeah
<squarebottle> val0: Awww, how boring! But yeah, it counts. :P
<ian__> envy rocks just a good if not better :)
<neville> Even though these guys say it isn't supported and not to use it, use it anyway!
<CruCio> i don't know if it has installed anything yet
<vincent_> ohh thanks ian, hang on, imma try it
<yasahiro> what fonts do i need?
<ian__> ok
<squarebottle> ian__: Envy is risky, actually.
<bazhang> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ian__> oh really?
<neville> -_-v
<vincent_> woah woah wait
<neville> What did I tell you
<neville> Anyway, the only problem it had was
<neville> With my Geforce 2
<genii> CruCio: so the tar command is done?
<val0> squarebottle lol yeh i know, but we are all boring, look where we are talking and what we are talking about
<neville> It needed a bit of "manual guidance"
<CruCio> yes
<CruCio> it loaded alot of files
<squarebottle> val0: Hahaha, touche!
<bazhang> yasahiro: you can apt-cache search japanese in the konsole for some of those; do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<vincent_> this may sound stupid.. but is there some sort of firewall that comes by default with linux that may be stopping adept getting my files?
<neville> Nope
<squarebottle> vincent_: Nope.
<CruCio> must i do anything els ?
<vincent_> damn.
<ian__> I dont think so
<ian__> :(
<vincent_> coz that really would solve all my problems
<squarebottle> vincent_: Hmmmmmmm. What repositories do you have enabled?
<ian__> repo problems ....dang
<vincent_> i gotta tell you, im about ready to sacrifice a virgin to the great penguin to get this thing to work
<wilson> i tried kubuntu hardy today in a virtual machine, works ok after a bit 'o mucking around, kde4 sessions crash the x server , that's the only problem for me so far
<ian__> ROFL
<bazhang> yasahiro: some examples would be ttf-kochi-mincho-naga, ttf-mikachan, and others
<wilson> xorg 7.3 is a pain in the ass
<sub[t]rnl> vincent_➜ a firewall does come with kubuntu by default, though its rules accept everything until configured
<val0> squarebottle now i am going to figure out how to get rid of this thing... not ready for it just yet... do you by any chance if there is a way to see what packages you installed on your machine sorted by date?
<vincent_> ok squarebottle, i have all of the ones ticked
<neville> vincent_ you think you're having troubles
<squarebottle> vincent_: There are better things to do with virgins than that, I assure you. Ahem. But yeah, what repositories do you have enabled?
<vincent_> lol squarebottle
<vincent_> whats wrong, neville?
<vincent_> i have em all ticked squarebottle
<squarebottle> vincent_: Is the one for the CD unchecked like it should be? And also, you can disable all the "source" repositories safely.
<ian__> You didn't add any?
<ian__> *by hand I mean
<bazhang> vincent_: pastebin your sources list to let us see if that is it
<vincent_> ah now it is..
<neville> Try installing a Geforce 2 properly :D
<neville> -> painful
<CruCio> vincent ? after "tar" is done what do i do next ?
<vincent_> pastebin?
<squarebottle> vincent_: See if disabling the CD as a repository and all the source repositories makes your penguin deity sufficiently pleased.
<vincent_> then use sh <filename>
<CruCio> ?
<bazhang> !paste | vincent_
<ubotu> vincent_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ian__> ohh I hope it does, if so I learned something new
<vincent_> ok imma trying square
<vincent_> thanks ubotu
<CruCio> vincent , i have no clue of what ur speaking of
<CruCio> am new to ubuntu
<bazhang> he is a bot vincent_
<vincent_> oh
<vincent_> lol, woops.
<bazhang> :}
<vincent_> thanks for telling me bazhang, probably saves a world of embarrasment when i try to ask it where it is from later..
<CruCio> so after tar what do i do , vincent ?
<vincent_> ok, now, my sources list
<vincent_> crucio, whats your file called?
<CruCio> explain specificaly ?
<vincent_> now that it is untarred?
<bazhang> vincent_: you can message the bot if you need factoids and such
<CruCio> ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc.tgz
 * squarebottle loves when people think the bot is alive.
 * vincent_ remembers the moral of the story I-Robot
<ian__> lol
<vincent_> bazhang: where is the sources list again?
<gtt> what's the default keyboard shortcut for the menu in KDE4
<gtt> driving me nuts
<gtt> just installed.
<vincent_>   /etc/ somewhere?
<val0> if people think that the bot is alive doesn't it mean it passed the Turing test?
<Tm_T> gtt: alt-F1 ?
<CruCio> ??
<gtt> not working for me.
<gtt> maybe it's a bug?
<vincent_> val0: is that the one from blade runner?
<vincent_> oh, CruCio
<gtt> i thought that was strange too.
<vincent_> type
<vincent_> sh  ibm-java2-sdk-5.0.-6.0-linux-pcc i think
<vincent_> uh.. withtout the i thing
<CruCio> k
<gtt> i was also disappointed with how it didn't keep my startup apps so i was networkless until i figured out how to launch knetworkmanager
<ian__> isn't it /etc/apt/sources.list ? or is there a different oen
<val0> ok this is the most idiotic thing i've done in a long time.
<bazhang> vincent_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Strangelet> I am thinking of installing XP on a seperate partition, the arrangement I have decided on so far is 1 with Kubuntu, 1 with XP, 1 filled with all my media, and 1 swap. Is this good? And what filesystem should the media partition be?
<val0> i was testing my own Alt-F1 function, then Alt-F2, then Alt-F3 just to see what happens... Then Alt-F4 happend :S
<vincent_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52980/
<vincent_> lmao val0
<Strangelet> val0, ecks-dee ecks-dee!
<CruCio> vincent ? must the ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz be located somewhere ?
<vincent_> nope?
<vincent_> why, whats it saying?
<CruCio> because i have and it says "can't Open"
<vincent_> wait, youwant to sh the one that you have unzipped
<vincent_> where did you unzip it to?
<CruCio>  Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<CruCio> juju@localhost:~$ sh ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz
<CruCio> sh: Can't open ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz
<CruCio> juju@localhost:~$
<val0> Strangelet yep go ahead
<bazhang> vincent_: automatix? uh oh
<CruCio> its on my desktop
<vincent_> :o
<vincent_> is that the problem??
<ian__> hehe
<CruCio> i dunno
<CruCio> tar worked
<CruCio> but
<Strangelet> val0: okay, thank you. And what about the media-filled partition? what format?
<CruCio> why not this one ?
<ian__> yeah that looks suspicious
<bazhang> vincent_: world of trouble with automatix
<vincent_> ohh thank god.
<vincent_> should i just delete the line from the sources.list?
<ian__> whats automatrix? Never heard of that one
<wilson> vincent_: you are better off using an australian mirror, for speed
<Tm_T> ian__: nothing to look at
<bazhang> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html vincent_ read that
<ian__> oh ok
<vincent_> i was a bit worried about reliability though wilson, is it good to use?
<CruCio> well
<CruCio> this suck
<CruCio> :(
<CruCio> am out
<vincent_> crucio
<vincent_> there should be a help thing or something.. try to find the untarred version
<vincent_> bazhang: that is a long list of problems :\
<val0> so does any1 know if there is a way to see the packages that are installed by the date of the installation?
<bazhang> vincent_: sure is; and all the reason to avoid ever using automatix--almost guaranteed to bork your system
<vincent_> kk, i just took it out of sources and the repository
<ian__> wow well this is great I've learned something new
<ian__> let us know if it works!
<vincent_> but now, it just hangs on 0% (waiting for headers)
<ian__> dang
<bazhang> vincent_: that will not fix the damage that has been already done if you have installed anything from there
<vincent_> bazhang: i dont think i have, i cant think of anything i have installed.. i know i looked at it, coz i was having a lot of problems with amarok and everyone just had auto as a solution
<bazhang> vincent_: you 100 percent sure on that?
<sigma_1234> is there a kde alternative to skype?
<vincent_> 100% sure of what?
<vincent_> oh, not having installed anything?
<vincent_> no.. not 100%..
<bazhang> right; from automatix
<vincent_> xmms-1.2.11.. does that sound anything like automatix?
<dhq_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/84
<bazhang> any problems you have from now on may be caused from that source--this a recent install vincent_?
<vincent_> it is
<vincent_> but ive only had kubuntu for 4 days
<dehspehl> bazhang: vincent_: I'm actually working on a distro to help fix the problem of "greedy" package managers
<bazhang> dehspehl: what name?
<ian__> ohhh cool, got a website we can track progress on/
<vincent_> dehspehl: sounds brilliant
<dhq_> dehspehl: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/84  can you help mhttp://pastebin.dylanhq.com/84e out
<bazhang> vincent_: may as well reinstall then--every helper in the future on discovering you used automatix will be like: "what!?" and tell you it is not supported
<vincent_> reinstall kubuntu?
<ian__> I wsa wondering at which point reinstalling was reccomended....
<bazhang> your call vincent_ but that is what *I* would do
<vincent_> ive rooted this version i think, lol
<ian__> *in refference to faked up repos
<vincent_> ive installed packages from the debian database, but thats a bloody joke, every one ive tried to do needs other ones to work
<vincent_> so ive ended up with all these packages that dont work
<reverend_joshua> the installer on kubuntu keeps dying
<bazhang> vincent_: kubuntu/ubuntu has everything you need without the automatixes etc, best to keep it in house if you know what I mean
<Strangelet> heehee, woww
<vincent_> i get you
<vincent_> so format time, bazhang?
<dehspehl> ian__: haven't yet got much done, because of the tech predicament I'm on - waiting for my desktop. I just thought the idea up when I realized the pain I went through installing chain-deps from source
<bazhang> vincent_:  the support for kubuntu/ubuntu is unmatched in linux and if you do what is recommended you will reap the benefits of that support :}
<vincent_> mm, thats why i picked it :D
<vincent_> a guy at work suggested gentoo
<vincent_> but the ubuntu community sounded nicer ;)
<ian__> dehspehl: I see, thats pretty sweet though! I'll keep an eye out.
<bazhang> vincent_: google and the ubuntuforums and sometimes coming here will almost always fix your issues
<vincent_> mm
<sub[t]rnl> just tuned in, what happened to vincent_?
<sub[t]rnl> ballpark
<ian__> his repositoris got screwed up from automatix
<vincent_> lol sub[t]rnl, dont get me started ;)
<sub[t]rnl> automatix.. eep
<vincent_> its all to do with my packages i think
<ian__> lol
<vincent_> lol
<dehspehl> ian__: It will be debian based, or something else if good Union FS support is hard to come by
<vincent_> oh wait, one more think
<vincent_> thing*
<vincent_> whenever i try to apt-get install filename, it says E; filename cannot be found
<vincent_> is that normal on kubuntu?
<vincent_> or is that more repository garbage?
<sub[t]rnl> if <filename> isn't in one of the repos, yeah its normal
<ian__> dehspehl: well thats good because I went back and forth between debian and redhat and man, deb kicks butt, BTW the red text I'm guessing means you're just sending that to me...how do you do that?
<Strangelet> ian__: you type the persons name in front like you are doing
<dehspehl> ian__: no, it's just prefixed name. not registered so I can't /msg
<reverend_joshua> what file system does my install partition need to be for kubuntu?
<vincent_> all the faqs are telling me to do it though.. for example, i need libxine-specialcodecs or something for amarok, but it isnt there
<Strangelet> ian__: it's fine, you are doing it correctly. :)
<ian__> sweet thanks
<sub[t]rnl> libxine-extracodecs?
<vincent_> yeh thats the one
<Strangelet> no probs
<sub[t]rnl> libxine1-ffmpeg has replaced that
<ian__> WEll guys it's late here so i'm off...vincent lots of luck to you just remembmer, "desktop cube" makes it all worth it:-p
<Jucato> vincent_: if you're on Gutsy, libxine-extracodecs no longer exists. use the one that sub[t]rnl gave you
<vincent_> lol desktop cube?
<ian__> oh man, havn;t heard of it?
<vincent_> neg?
<vincent_> just tried that sub[t]rnl, it says i have no installation candidate
<reverend_joshua> what file system does my install partition need to be for kubuntu?
<vincent_> what is it ian, im all intrigued ;D
<dehspehl> ian__: basically if all the linux distros/livecds aren't too disparate as far as - union filesystem, sys v init/upstart/launchd, and etc, you could just pop in any image and switch base distros instantly
<vincent_> kubuntu should do it itself shouldnt it reverend_joshua?
<reverend_joshua> it doesn't seem to be
<ian__> when you get your graphics card going, install compiz... you can enable a "3d desktop cube" that you can twirl around , amazing
<sub[t]rnl> reverend_joshua➜ ext3 is a good one
<vincent_> bah ian__! i have cubes i need to rotate in real life ;)
 * vincent_ picks up dice.
 * vincent_ gets bored.. and then downloads desktop cube!
<ian__> dehspehl: I seee
<vincent_> sub[t]rnl: , do you know what my install candidate is referring to?
<sub[t]rnl> what package are you installing again?
<vincent_> libxine1-ffmpeg
<ian__> dehspehl: honestly I don't know much about linux file systems... I'm quite the n00b :-p
<ForgeAus> ian what do you need to know? and what file systems did you know before?
<ian__> Oh, dehspehl was just talking about a distro he was working on... I mainly worked just with ntfs...barely with that! in fact I'm really mainly into the hardware ;)
<sub[t]rnl> vincent_➜ not sure why it isn't working, are you using gutsy?
<thomas_newbie__> i installed php5 but I can't get PHP files to execute in browser with my APACHe server
<vincent_> sub[t]rnl: i am, yeah, 7.10 yeh?
<ForgeAus> well for Linux its generally ext3
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<ForgeAus> especially for kubuntu :)
<ian__> So I noticed... is there a way to read the ext3 FS from windows? or is NTFS incapable of it?
<ForgeAus> some Linux's use other types like riser, xfs and stuff...
<ian__> *takes notes for future research
<vincent_> its saying it is missing or has been obsoleted.. is there a way to manually download it?
<ForgeAus> yes there is a way but its not NTFS that does it
<sub[t]rnl> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<ian__> ahh I see
<ForgeAus> windows has such a thing as an installable file system driver called EXT2IFS
<ian__> installable?
<ForgeAus> which allows you to use your EXT3 disk as if it were a native windows drive
<ian__> ohhhh I see!
<ForgeAus> yes installable, its just a program (software driver actually)
<ian__> wow thats cool
<ian__> never heard of that
<ForgeAus> the thing is ian I don't recommend doing lots to it under windows... tread lightly...
<ForgeAus> its one of them
<ForgeAus> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ForgeAus> kinda things
<ian__> ahhh yeah...
<ForgeAus> but it will certainly give you access to read (and write) files to your kubuntu partition
<ian__> For sure... might be good to have for "just in case" purposes...
<ForgeAus> you just assign it a drive letter and from there it pretty much works as just another hard disk
<ian__> I'll research it anyways, I appreciate the insight (whole reason im her ein irc is to learn so this is good)
<ian__> ok
<ForgeAus> (note, programs from there are unlikely to work in windows and text files have some differences in "formatting"...
<vincent_> sub[t]rnl: just to clarify : sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ian__> I see... makes sence to me
<vincent_> thats exactly what im putting in?
<ian__> well its late and I've got an early morning so night all!
<vincent_> mm im off too, thanks for everyones help, i might just format this thing ;)
<bazhang> bye vincent_ good luck :}
<vincent_> i have a feeling im going to need it :)
<bazhang> nah youll be back here in no time oh..wait
<seba_> hellou
<CruCio> Indygunfreak ?
<se7en> Dr_willis: you wrote yesterday that you would test mint ... did you and how do you like it?
<jussi01> hmmm, does anyone know how to get clickable links in irssi? or if its even possible?
<CruCio> How am i suppose to know what mt architecture is ?
<CruCio> my*
<jussi01> CruCio: whats you pc specs?
<Firefishe> well, you're using either Intel, AMD, or what-have-you
<Firefishe> IBM-compatible, plus the processor type
<Firefishe> or mac, etc.
<ardchoille> jussi01: What I did was setup Klipper (clipboard tool, icon in the tray), then hilight a url in irssi, right click the hilight and choose "Copy", if you setup klipper correctly, the klipper popup will engage asking you what you want to do with the url.. one of the default choices is "Open with konqueror" but you can add Actions in klipper's config
<ardchoille> jussi01: That's the closest I've been able to get to "clickable url's"
<jussi01> ardchoille: ahh, k. thanks
<Richard_Balls> join #ubuntu
<ardchoille> jussi01: yw
<ardchoille> jussi01: Actually, klipper will also kick in when you hilight a url from any app
<ardchoille> s/hilight/copy/
<unix_infidel> anyone know how to search geotags in flickr?
<blizzzek> hi
<Richard_Balls> I messed around with xorg.conf and now when I start X I get a blank screen.  How can I restore it from recovery mode?
<CruCio> anybody got java to work on ps3 ?
<jussi01> Richard_Balls: Could you please change to a more appropriate nick. Thanks.
<Richard_Balls> this is my name..
<reverend_joshua> when i try to open adept i get a dialog box that says "su returns with an error"
<reverend_joshua> have i already broken something?
<midi3d> I keep getting close to 100% processor usage when running amarok. After closing amarokapp remains running, still near 100% usage
<jussi01> Richard_Balls: Please change it as its not suitable for this channel. (Regardless)
<jussi01> reverend_joshua: kde3 or kde4?
<reverend_joshua> kde3
<reverend_joshua> wait
<reverend_joshua> i was thinking of something else
<reverend_joshua> i'm using ubuntu 6.06, but i don't know if it's kde3 or kde4
<jussi01> reverend_joshua: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<reverend_joshua> er
<reverend_joshua> kubuntu
<jussi01> :)
<reverend_joshua> wow, this stuff is already breaking my brain
<reverend_joshua> it's late, too
<jussi01> reverend_joshua: go sleep on it. much better in the morning, also, not a huge amount of helpers around atm.
<reverend_joshua> aight
<reverend_joshua> thanks
<midi3d> sorry, I'm new to irc. Is my question poorly formed?
<jussi01> !night | midi3d
<ubotu> midi3d: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<midi3d> thanks. will try the forums perhaps or again tomorrow.
<jussi01> midi3d: your question is fine, just I dont know the answer, and it seems no one else who is here does either
<TheWhiteRook> is there a way to get compiz working in KDE 3.5 if, when I type "compiz --replace" in the Konsole, it tells me it can't find xgl, no whitelist driver found, and no /usr/bin/metacity found
<TheWhiteRook> and then exits?
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<TheWhiteRook> thanx
<se7en_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<midi3d> where can I find irc documentation? More specifically, what are the "!program" commands?
<jussi01> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> midi3d: ^
<midi3d> jussi01: thanks!
<TheWhiteRook> mmm... compiz still doesn't work after following the instructions.
<TheWhiteRook> still gives me the same thing
<jussi01> TheWhiteRook: whats you gfx hardware? it may be that you have an incopatible card
<appelza> how would i mount / extract this image: 20080110.img: x86 boot sector, LInux i386 boot LOader, extended partition table (last)\011
 * ForgeAus shudders
<ForgeAus> well I guess you could always rawrite it, as long as nothing on the space your rawriting it to! lol
<midi3d> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Zombocom> guys
<Zombocom> ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<Zombocom> what do I do
<jussi01> !botabuse > midi3d
<jussi01> Zombocom: use logout?
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> I was trying to see how many people would logout trying to see what it does
<Zombocom> I was messing around
<Zombocom> kick me if you like it's the only time I'll do it here
<jussi01> Zombocom: please dont
<joenet> how can i connect to hotspot named "PGSD" using my Kubuntu 7.10
<jussi01> !ettiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Zombocom> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<joenet> can some1 help me?
<jussi01> joenet: right click on the netwoerk thing in the taskbar, it should be listed
<jussi01> !patience < joenet
<jussi01> !patience | joenet
<ubotu> joenet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joenet> if using iwconfig?
<soroush> i use ubuntu now and i want to have kde installed on it too. which package should i install?
<ForgeAus> soroush
<ForgeAus> go into synaptic and add the kubuntu-desktop package
<ForgeAus> and voila you have kubuntu :)
<soroush> thanks, forgeAus
<ForgeAus> (theres a list of packages you can remove if you don't want the gnome stuff too... )
<ForgeAus> theres a similar story for xubuntu, you can use the xubuntu-desktop package
<ForgeAus> note: Kubuntu uses Adept instead of Synaptic
<ForgeAus> (although synaptic will still work if you keep it)
<soroush> ForgeAus, thanks a lot. I'm instaling it
<runlevelten> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ForgeAus> oh I fixed my adept long ago its now my network that went down :)
<ForgeAus> (if only I were only kidding)
<kristjan_> with what key do I quit "ping" in konsole?
<jussi01> kristjan_: ctrl + c
<kristjan_> jussi01: nice, what are most often used commands to test internet connection? tracepath, ping, ... ?
<Tm_T> ping I suppose
<kristjan_> what is the command line equivalent of me clicking on knetworkmanager "wired/wireless" connection?
<alesan> any idea how do I clean print heads in my hp printer? In the printer setup thing, it seems only epson printers are supported.
<kristjan_> ifconifg renew?
<alesan> and: how do I enable the kprinter thing in firefox? otherwise it shows me a very poor dialog for printing, with no options etc
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<jfr> I have big problems when trying to install Bugzilla on Kubuntu, anyone care to take a look at my error message? :-)
<posingaspopular> !paste | jfr
<ubotu> jfr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jfr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52997/
<jfr> thanks, posingaspopular
<vincent_> Hello all!
<jfr> No ubuntu gurus that would like to help me with that? :-(
<vincent_> hello, anyone?
<emilsedgh> !ask | vincent_
<ubotu> vincent_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vincent_>  Well, i am running kubuntu.. but i run apt get, to try to update the package lists, it hangs when it tries to connect to archive.ubuntu.. my internet is only 256k, and im in australia, so is it possible to either 1) find a better connection, or 2) download everything i need without using apt-gets in built downloader?
<wilson> is it au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<wilson> if it's not change it to that
<wilson> or a good mirror i use is ftp.netspace.net.au
<wilson> eg "deb http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted"
<vincent_> wilson; you wont believe what happened.
<bogdan> vrun roman pe aici ?
<wilson> you wiped sources.list ?
<vincent_> i changed sources.list, i removed the http:// from http://archive.. it corrupted it, then i re-opened and then added the http:// again, and now its all dandy.
<vincent_> got bless linux
<vincent_> thats been giving me problems for 3 days!
<vincent_> not even a format fixed it, must be a problem with the cd
<vincent_> thanks for the mirrors though wilson
<corinth> I have a mouse with forward/backward browser buttons. Is there a gui to configure them in Kubuntu?
<ppibburr> i made a livecd from a feisty debootstrap for i386 on a amd64 laptop, worked, ran it on a desktop and it fried. that normal?
<Lynoure> ppibburr: fried?
<Lynoure> ppibburr: no, it is not expected to cause hardware damage of any sort, though there is probably a disclaimer about that...
<ppibburr> yes the desktop went dead and will not powerp
<ppibburr> sounded like the desktop was being over worked, why i am not exactly sure
<jfr> Can someone please look at my error when installing bugzilla on kubuntu? It looks like a pretty common error, but I have no idea on how to solve it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52997/
<val0> Is the Nvidia driver offered on the nvidia website the best choice to go with? Nvidia 7600
<Tm_T> val0: repositories
<Tm_T> !nvidia | val0
<ubotu> val0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<val0> Tm_T thanks a lot!
<Lynoure> ppibburr: Even overworked CPUs normally cause just a shutdown, not deadness, so it really should not happen without some flaw in the hardware to start with
<lazybunz> does anyone have this problem where keyboard suddenly stops working?
<lazybunz> I can't seem to figure out what's causing it
<whyhankee> lazybunz: only happens to me when i'm using Amarok on/from NFS
<vincent_> Hey, anyone know an alternative to kopete? somehting that will let me use a msn messenger alternative?
<posingaspopular> vincent_: pidgin
<posingaspopular> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<vincent_> thanks posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> np
<vincent_> brilliant :d
<vincent_> sorry posingaspopular, is   pidgin-2.3.1.tar.bz2.asc   the one im after?
<vincent_> its my first day..
<vincent_> ahh nah i see it
<Zero_Point> Hello.
<Creative2> :D
<Zero_Point> I'm having a problem connecting to wireless networks in Gutsy (7.10)
<Creative2> kind of wifi ?
<Creative2> Zero_Point: ?
<val0> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zero_Point> Sorry, back.
<Zero_Point> And could you be more specific?
<Zero_Point> What do you mean by "kind of wifi"?
<Creative2> Zero_Point: what kind of wifi have you ? usb pci ?
<Creative2> !paste
<Creative2> lol
<Zero_Point> It's a Linksys WUSB54GC. I've already got the drivers installed and the device appears to be functional, but it can't connect to the router.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Creative2> Zero_Point: :D like mine
<Zero_Point> It's set to WPA like it should be, and I've entered the pass-phrase, but it just refuses to connect.
<Creative2> Zero_Point: have you installed it ? with ndiswrapper ?
<Zero_Point> Pretty much, yeah. Some special script someone whipped up that made it very painless.
<Creative2> Zero_Point: ok plz write me if you can see access point with this command in a terminal
<Creative2> Zero_Point: iwlist NAMEWIFI scan
<Creative2> example iwlist wlan0 scan
<Zero_Point> Yep.
<Zero_Point> I can see it in Wireless Assistant too.
<Zero_Point> It just will not connect to it.
<Creative2> well done
<Creative2> ok perfect
<Creative2> it's only intefaces file issue
<Creative2> Zero_Point: just a second
<val0> Creative2 , Zero_Point : don't mean to interfere but could it be that your AP doesn't allow certain types of connections? MAC address for example?
<Zero_Point> Why wouldn't it?
<Creative2> val0: no... it's only a question of  /etc/network/interfaces
<Creative2> ...
<val0> Zero_Point because someone might have configured it to allow only certain known MAC addresses
<val0> Creative2 oh ok
<Zero_Point> The router?
<Zero_Point> Doubtful.
<val0> Zero_Point just covering all the bases
<Zero_Point> We've reset it recently and gotten all the other machines in this house to connect just fine.
<anil> Hi
<anil> How to change my login screen ?
<Creative2> Zero_Point: the problem is thsi : before ensure harddrive works ..then set configuration. yoiu have only a configuration problem
<anil> i am using kubuntu
<Zero_Point> And how would I go about changing that?
<Creative2> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Creative2> Zero_Point: you must set your wpa, it would be bettter wep..anyway
<val0> Zero_Point so you can see your AP right? and you do everything correct but it doesn't asign you an IP?
<Creative2> in intefaces file
<anil> Hi ... could you please help to change my login screen ...
<Zero_Point> It doesn't connect, period.
<Creative2> Zero_Point: paste your interfaces file plz , use paste bin
<Creative2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zero_Point> Pasting would be rather hard.
<val0> Creative2 good idea
<Zero_Point> I'm using my Vista laptop ATM, my Linux machine is seperate and, obviously, having connection issues.
<sebastian^> vista laptop ... tz
<Creative2> Zero_Point: use something to paste , a cd usb drive something
<val0> Zero_Point ok when you say it doesn't connect how you know that you not connected? you can't reach a web page? you get a bad IP? of you get a message that you can't connect?
<borncrazy> hi, i really need sme help. yesterday i was editing the fonts.conf file and this is how everything ended up: http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fontsht7.png i backed up the old fonts.conf file but as you see it's kind of impossible to read anything on my dekstop
<Zero_Point> val0, the answer is "yes".
<val0> Zero_Point to which one of the two questions?
<Zero_Point> Yes to all of them.
<Creative2> Zero_Point: open damned file /etc/network/intefaces
<Creative2> xD
<val0> Zero_Point what IP do you get? 127.0.0.0 or 169.x.x.x.? or what?
<sebastian^> borncrazy: just c&p the name of the files and copy the old one with the console
<val0> Creative2 you sound as frustrated as he is
<sebastian^> borncrazy: or just use the rescue system
<Creative2> val0: ..it's 10 minutes i repeat the same thing...
<val0> Creative2 i feel for you... but i think a little TLC will solve everything
<val0> Zero_Point so what IP do you have?
<Creative2> val0: i leave to you the issue
<val0> Zero_Point do you get your IP asigned by DHCP or static?
<val0> Creative2 lol thanks, it's only 2:34 am where i am!
<Zero_Point> DHCP
<Zero_Point> And Creative2, sorry, I'm working on it.
<val0> Zero_Point ok so what IP does it give you?
<Creative2> val0: xD
<Zero_Point> Last time NetworkManager actually loaded it was a 69.something adress.
<Zero_Point> The router assigns 192.168.1.100+
<val0> Zero_Point ok so you get a bad ip from your AP correct? you should get 192.168.1.100+ but you get 69.x.x.x, right?
<Zero_Point> That's what Network manager reported when it actually worked.
<Zero_Point> Which it doesn't now, it doesn't do anything when I try to open it.
<val0> Zero_Point so when you can't open at all NM?
<val0> Zero_Point double/single click on it and nothing happens?
<Zero_Point> Nothing.
<Zero_Point> At all.
<val0> Zero_Point ok...
<borncrazy> sebastian^: i can't copy it because i don't remember where i saved it
<Zero_Point> It's nice knowing how awesome Linux is supposed to be considering so far I've been doing nothing more than holding it's damned hand this whole time. -_-
<borncrazy> sebastian^: how do i use rescue system?
<val0> Zero_Point yep and we are holding your hand while you are refusing to cooperate and help us help you :D so please be patient at least as much as we are towards you!
<Zero_Point> I'm being very patient with you, it's Linux that's driving me nuts.
<Zero_Point> And I'm cooperating to the best of my ability, it'd obviously be much easier if I could connect with my Linux machine, at which point this conversation would've never happened.
<Zero_Point> And copy-pasting the file Creative requested left it all ass-tarded, so I'll just type it in manually.
<thomas__> Zero_Point: having problems assigning right ip to your network card?
<Zero_Point> auto lo
<Zero_Point> No, wireless adapater's not connecting to the router.
<Zero_Point> *adapter
<Zero_Point> Even though it can see it.
<Zero_Point> ANYWAY.
<thomas__> which wireless software are you useing?
<val0> thomas__ he does't get an ip or gets in incorrect ip form the router
<thomas__> Zero_Point: tried installing wicd ?
<Zero_Point> What is that?
<val0> thomas__ he just need to manual assign the ip address etc... and maybe see if that works... worked for me in the past
<thomas__> Zero_Point: worked like a charm for me, as standard kde network tools worked like shit for me
<val0> !wicd | Zero_Point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zero_Point> The script the guy included installed somethng called Wireless Assistant, which is less than helpful.
<Zero_Point> It's only assisted in helping me pull my hair out. >:/
<thomas__> Zero_Point: open an text editor as root
<thomas__> open /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomas__> add this
<thomas__> #WICD
<thomas__> deb http://wicd.longren.org feisty extras
<thomas__> save and clode
<thomas__> close
<thomas__> sudo apt-get update
<thomas__> sudo apt-get install wicd
<thomas__> then configure wlan with wicd
<ForgeAus> what else goes in etc/apt?
<ForgeAus> thats one bit I gotta fix
<thomas__> thomas@linuxbook:~$ ls /etc/apt/
<thomas__> apt.conf.d     sources.list.d            trustdb.gpg
<thomas__> secring.gpg    sources.list.default      trusted.gpg
<thomas__> sources.list   sources.list.distUpgrade  trusted.gpg~
<thomas__> sources.list~  sources.list.save
<thomas__> thomas@linuxbook:~$
<ForgeAus> ok
<thomas__> Zero_Point: installing wicd going ok ?
<ForgeAus> so mostly apt.conf, gpg's and sources.list (and backups/variants)
<thomas__> ForgeAus: jep
<ForgeAus> wish I could rebuild my /etc dir
<Zero_Point> Still working on it.
<thomas__> ForgeAus: why, whats the problem?
<ForgeAus> as it is I"ve been guessing where most of the stuff I lost+found goes
<Zero_Point> I'm pretty new to Linux so I'm still figuring out how to do all this crap as root, but I'm working on it now.
<ForgeAus> I somehow managed to crash and rebooted with /etc as a file instead of a directory
<thomas__> Zero_Point: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> some smart cookie told me to fsck
<wilson> ForgeAus: ouch
<thomas__> ForgeAus: hmm, how in hell did you do that?
<ForgeAus> and it recovered lotsa stuff, only that its all in lost+found and all the files there I don't recognise because they're names are all numbers
<ForgeAus> thomas if I knew I would have avoided doing it in the first place
<wilson> i'd backup what i can and start again ForgeAus
<Zero_Point> I said I figured it out, and I'm on Gutsy, should I change Feisty to match that?
<borncrazy> Sorry for asking again but i need to write some importnant  things and with these fonts i can't write a sh*t.
<borncrazy> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fontsht7.png
<thomas__> Zero_Point: no, works fine
<ForgeAus> yes well backup is something I shuld have done beforehand, I'm naughty
<borncrazy> this is how my fonts looks after i edited the fonts.conf :/
<ForgeAus> yet more wasted HDD space :(
<thomas__> borncrazy: lol
<Zero_Point> It would appear that connecting to the internet is required for your instructions to work, thomas.
<Zero_Point> In case you haven't heard, I can't do that on my Linux machine.
<thomas__> Zero_Point: try with wired network?
<wilson> is this wireless you're trying to get working or just normal ethernet Zero_Point
<Zero_Point> Can't reach the router from where I am.
<Zero_Point> Wireless.
<thomas__> or manually download packages in windows, transfer them to linux machine
<Zero_Point> Ethernet works fine.
<Zero_Point> I knew this thumbdrive would come in handy.
<wilson> have you got the driver going ok , is this a laptop ?
<Zero_Point> Almost too handy. :/
<borncrazy> thomas__:
<Zero_Point> It's a desktop, and yes, the driver is working as far as I can tell. It sees the router, it tries to connect, but the connection fails.
<thomas__> Zero_Point:
<thomas__> http://wicd.longren.org/pool/gutsy/extras/wicd_1.3.1-all.deb
<ForgeAus> fun video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liKV4Ij8LtU&eurl=http://www.hardocp.com/index.html (ok well I guess you could call it spamming, not that annoyance was my motive, just some humour...)
<borncrazy> http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=font2sjh3.png thomas__ look what happens when i try to runt gedit
<thomas__> Zero_Point: on the other hand do try the gutsy package
<thomas__> Zero_Point: didn't know they already had one
<mikey> hi
<mikey> is there any way to test my wireless card on kubuntu-kde4?
<mikey> the livecd, i mean
<thomas__> borncrazy: I would suggest restoring your fonts.conf file
<thomas__> Zero_Point: do you know how to manually install a .deb file?
<borncrazy> thomas__: how?
<Zero_Point> AGAIN with the connection attempts!
<Zero_Point> Friggen-A.
<ForgeAus> borcrazy the font its trying to use has too many un-defined letters, thats why they're all boxes
<thomas__> Zero_Point: ?
<borncrazy> can anyone pastebin a valid fonts.conf please?
<Zero_Point> Tried installing the package, it's trying to connect.
<thomas__> go to the url in windows
<borncrazy> ForgeAus: ah. How do i define them then?
<thomas__> download the package
<Zero_Point> I.
<Zero_Point> Did.
<wilson> what kind of network is it ? WPA ?
<borncrazy> thomas__: i was there, nothing helpful
<Zero_Point> WPA, yes.
<ForgeAus> borncrazy you don't, you set it to choose a different font that has defined letters, preferably ones you can read :)
<Zero_Point> And before you get onto me about how crappy it is, it isn't even my router.
<thomas__> Zero_Point: and you transfered it to the linux machine?
<Zero_Point> Yes.
<thomas__> ok then
<ForgeAus> of course I'm sure theres some font creation software but you shouldn't need that
<thomas__> cd /path/to/dir
<thomas__> sudo dpkg -i wicd_1.3.1-all.deb
<borncrazy> thomas__: me?
<borncrazy> i feel lost in the linux djungle
<ForgeAus> thats something else I need to fix, network
<ForgeAus> if I get that up all I need is apt to reinstall packages that don't work
<thomas__> borncrazy: no, its for Zero_Point
<borncrazy> oh okay
<ForgeAus> that should fix my /etc issue for me
<ForgeAus> ... eventually
<thomas__> borncrazy: I don't know anything about fonts
<ForgeAus> of course I am using edgy
<ForgeAus> so probably LOTS of fixes
<borncrazy>  my i should write a topic on ubuntu forum
<ForgeAus> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ForgeAus> I guess thats no help to you
<Zero_Point> Conflicting packages.
<ForgeAus> instead of installing new ones you want to fix the ones you got
<wilson> i dont know alot about wireless unfortunately, have you tried using iwconfig to connect ?
<thomas__> Zero_Point: say YES if it want to remove packages
<Zero_Point> It doesn't even ask.
<Zero_Point> It just stops.
<ForgeAus> oh I'm not worried about package conflicts I get them all the time, sofar found ways around each one too.. shomehow
<thomas__> give me error msg
<borncrazy> ForgeAus: no no, because i totaly removed the old fonts.conf
<borncrazy> sorry for my english
<ForgeAus> ok borncrazy do you have the live cd?
<ForgeAus> there should be a copy of it there
<ForgeAus> just boot from it, mount your drive and copy to it?
<Zero_Point> wicd conflicts with network manager, netowrk manager is present and installed.
<thomas__> borncrazy: where is the fonts.conf file stored on hd?
<ForgeAus> you might need to fix some of the paths in it or something
<thomas__> Zero_Point: remove network manager
<Zero_Point> And I thought Vista's UAC was annoying.
<thomas__> and install wicd
<borncrazy> thomas__: /etc/fonts/fonts.conf i think
<borncrazy> ForgeAus: good idea
<ForgeAus> hehe thats ONE idea, not sure it will work
<ForgeAus> but it may be worth a shot
<ForgeAus> either that or use apt to reinstall the font package only that you can't read which package it is since you can't identify one line from the next unless you know how many chars are in it :)
<ForgeAus> (which can be fun)
<thomas__> borncrazy: http://www.doggyupload.com/uploads/fonts.conf
<borncrazy> lets wait and see :)
<ForgeAus> or take thomas' nice contribution :)
<wilson> this is complicated but may help http://www.varesano.net/blog/fabio/wpa+psk+linux+intel+centrino+ipw2100
<wilson> you can go full manual and just configure wpa supplicant
<ForgeAus> sometimes theres more than one way to skin a cat
<borncrazy> thomas__: thanks, i'll try and see if it works
<thomas__> wilson: wicd has wpa encryption modules
<thomas__> so no need for that
<thomas__> wilson: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ read first page ;-)
<Zero_Point> How does one remove network manager? Apparently I don't have snyaptic installed.
<thomas__> lol
<thomas__> Zero_Point: sudo apt-get remove pachagename
<thomas__> Zero_Point: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<bazhang> or use adept_manager
<thomas__> bazhang: I say, shell for life ^^
<borncrazy> reboot
<bazhang> thomas__: well there is that :}
<bazhang> no though newcomers may not like it :{
<thomas__> bazhang: then they should stay away from linux
<thomas__> :p
<thomas__> nah, didn't say that
<bazhang> haha there are logs on these channels..
<Zero_Point> I'm only trying it 'cause Linux nuts wouldnt' stop praising it.
<Zero_Point> I thought "Hey, I feel masochistic today, why not?"
<Zero_Point> And now, here I am, talking with you fellows.
<bazhang> wowzor
<Zero_Point> I find the lack of modem support quite disheartening as well.
<thomas__> Zero_Point: If you were thinking I will understand linux in about 5 min, think again, you'll need at least a month and a couple of broken installations before you start figuring out how it all works
<Zero_Point> I knew that going into it.
<Zero_Point> I just didn't expect Linux to be so... "Helpful".
<thomas__> Zero_Point: medem supprot is fine, just the wirekess drivers arn't all that
<wilson> typically alot of new users seem to have trouble with getting wireless going
<Zero_Point> Doesn't support my modem apparantley.
<wilson> but its usually because their card/chipset isn't very well supported
<borncrazy> didn't work :/
<bazhang> especially the breakage, and then you have an 'aha' moment and then things get easier just a bit :}
<thomas__> Zero_Point: your modem doesn't need supprot
<Zero_Point> I've tried, I've practiced the google-fu, nothin'.
<thomas__> anyway I'm off
<bazhang> cya
<wilson> what kind of modem ? adsl ?
<Zero_Point> God-dammit.
<Zero_Point> Now it appears I need python-glade2.
<Zero_Point> Dial-up.
<bazhang> dialup modem
<thomas__> Zero_Point: I would strongly suggest getting hold of a wired line to get all the dependencies solved
<Zero_Point> If only I could connect by LAN-ing through this laptop, but that also ended in spectacular failure.
<thomas__> Zero_Point: try a bridged connection
<Zero_Point> The ONE thing I didn't try, thanks.
<thomas__> being a little less sarcastic would help you, people would ACCTUALY (woow I got caps to) try to help you
<Zero_Point> I know, I was saying that that's literally the one thing I didn't try when I tried connecting these two.
<thomas__> lol
<thomas__> ok
<Zero_Point> God, I hate Vista.
<thomas__> lol
<thomas__> vista
<ForgeAus> me 2
<thomas__> man, what do you expect
<Zero_Point> With XP, you right-clicked, clicked some more tabs, then "Bridge connections".
<Zero_Point> But oh no, not with Vista. Let's name it something else and make it all cryptic, shall we?
<ForgeAus> or bury it under so many steps its not funny
<Zero_Point> That too.
<matthewb> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !se | matthewb
<ubotu> matthewb: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<matthewb> swedish anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hello all
<Tm_T> matthewb: perhaps
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: hail! :))
<matthewb> need help with wine
<Tm_T> !wine | matthewb
<ubotu> matthewb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Tm_T> matthewb: if more needed, just ask :)
<Creative2> Zero_Point i hav your same wifi card..xD
<Creative2> ups
<Creative2> sorry
<matthewb> Tm_T: I am new with kubuntu and Im tired in windows
<matthewb> :P
<Tm_T> matthewb: there's lots of you :)
<matthewb> :D
<Tm_T> matthewb: just ask what exactly you need to know, by giving explanation :)
<Zero_Point> Well, hopefully now that the Linux machine has a connection, I can probably take it from here. Thanks for all the help guys.
<matthewb> my adept-manager dosent work when I tried to install synaptic and synaptic doesent starts its giving me errors
<matthewb> it krasches all the time
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, what messages do you get when it crashes?
<matthewb> in adept or in synaptic?
<matthewb> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<matthewb> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, close all the apps to do with updates etc and run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a console
<hasse> hey, anyone know how to disable caps lock for good ?
<wilson> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zero_Point> Thanks thomas_, it finally connected!
<matthewb> ActionParsnip: where can i find the console?
<ActionParsnip> kde menu -> system
<wilson> it's called konsole matthewb
<matthewb> :P
<wilson> hehe
<matthewb> it works :D
<matthewb> thnx so mutch
<corinth> Is there a package in the kde4 repository that adds more plasmoids?
<Tm_T> yes
<corinth> What is it?
<Tm_T> extragear-plasma or something like that
<corinth> Thanks :-)
<ForgeAus> wow AndLinux is basically a Kubuntu for Windows
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, np dude
<ForgeAus> (integrates into desktop even!)
<Tm_T> use the search, padawan corinth
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, how do you mean???
<corinth> Psh, I'm a Jedi Master, foo. :-P
<Tm_T> corinth: not here
<ForgeAus> a virtualizer + kubuntu itself are better of course
<corinth> I'm using the pacakage manager atm, just wanted to know if I should bother searching ;-)
<ForgeAus> well andlinux has a notification icon that is its kmenu
<ForgeAus> (configurable)
<ForgeAus> and it runs apps in their own window
<ForgeAus> even has explorer shell extensions for stuff like Open in Kate
<Slasher`> hey, i just upgraded to KDE4 and its really nice, I like it :D however one question, is there any way to change the font size in xchat cause its gone really small for some reason in KDE4
<ForgeAus> it uses CoLinux
<tuxick> scolinux
<ForgeAus> and runs it as a pretty much complete Ubuntu install
<ForgeAus> (the kde vers is 800 mb tho
<ForgeAus> (xfce one is minimal)
<ForgeAus> only 194mb for that
<ForgeAus> 800 mb is huge but I like the cohesion
<ForgeAus> its something you don't get with most other linux under windows solutions
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, so you can run Linux apps under Windows? I just looked at some sites and I dont get it
<ForgeAus> Action not exactly
<ForgeAus> you run a linux subsystem, all Andlinux (using colinux) does is put that app in a window
<ForgeAus> you actually have a fully functional linux system, so its an actual linux app running in linux in a windows window...
<ForgeAus> its in german but here is a screenshot showing some of the cohesion: http://www.joachim-gehweiler.de/images/software/andlinux.png
<llutz> ForgeAus: but isn't it f*ng slow with X-apps running?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, why not just run linux then?
<ForgeAus> the firefox from andlinux is alomst identical to the windows one
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, it is identical
<ForgeAus> you could if you wanted to use wine to run your windows apps...
<ForgeAus> llutz probably I don't know how it does or if it even does X...
<ForgeAus> I don't think the apps are unusably slow tho
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, I dont run windows apps :)
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, but I get it now
<ForgeAus> well I do like many windows apps... this just gives me yet another way of running linux within windows
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, personally I'd rather run an open operating system and use cedega if i have to run win32 apps
<ForgeAus> ouch cedega?... hmmm guess it depends on the app your running...
<llutz> for what i'm missing when using XP, i just use gnuwin32
<ActionParsnip> none but if i had to i'd use it
<corinth> Has anyone tried the tech preview of Amarok 2? Is it any good?
<mau> whats the difference between smbfs and cifs? which one should i use?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im able to boot onto the live cd but for some reason when it comes to me manually creating partitions my system locks up on me
<eagles0513875> AmyRose u have any idea why thats happening to me
<eagles0513875> any idea why thats happening guys
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, can we have a pastebin of your fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip im on a windows irc client
<eagles0513875> i have noticed when im looking at whats booting up the vry first thing i see is bios bug #81 what does that mean
<shoaibi> Hi! I wanna ask with the default installation of Kubuntu dont i get two accounts like one for custom, and one as "root" like i get in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, did you leave free s[ace for Linux to install
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip i had a recovery partition which i burned to cd which is 8gb
<eagles0513875> 8.5gb to be exact
<posingaspopular> shoaibi: you get that, but im not sure what your asking
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, is it unpartitioned? this can help sometimes
<posingaspopular> you get a user account, and then a root account for super priviledges
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip yes it is since i just deleted the partition from windows
<posingaspopular> that is a default linux system configuration as far as i know shoaibi
<shoaibi> posingaspopular: Listen, i installed kubuntu 7.10, and after the installation, i went to the user management, click the admin mode, and all i see is just my account, no root account, it even let me create an account with the username as root, strange, isn't it?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip could my laptop being a tablet pc have anything to do with it
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, no as Ubuntu doesnt have a root account. You get your admin power using sudo
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, it may need some modules for the hard drive but i doubt it
<posingaspopular> yes as ActionParsnip said. you activate the root privilidges by using sudo, it's not a seperate account.
<shoaibi> ActionParsnip: with the default installation of Ubuntu, 2 accounts are created, 1 for which you fillin info,a nd second is root
<shoaibi> posingaspopular: in ubuntu root is present as a separate account with default installation
<shoaibi> posingaspopular: in kubuntu as i see, its not....
<eagles0513875> shoaibi i think its hidden some how u have to click on a box to be able to see all accounts on the machine
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, my system only has my account.Ive never seen a root account. If you need admin access use sudo / kdesu
<MGalaxy> how to force APPs to use AntiAliasing : SEE http://i27.tinypic.com/2cdzpcx.png
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, sudo for CLI commands (apt-get, cp, mv etc) and kdesu for gui apps (kate etc)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip any idea to why when i come to setup swap and all that manually it locks up on me
<shoaibi> ActionParsnip: that i know brother, but just found it strange that it even let me create an account with the username as root...
<posingaspopular> oh you're right shoaibi now that i think about it. hmm i wonder why that is.
<shoaibi> ActionParsnip: plus from Ubuntu 5.04+ as i remember two accounts exists as soon as the installation completes...
<Slasher`> hey, i just upgraded to KDE4 and its really nice, I like it :D however one question, is there any way to change the font size in xchat cause its gone really small for some reason in KDE4
<posingaspopular> ive never really considered the question.
<posingaspopular> Slasher`: that should be in your xchat configuration
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, try using default install (?)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip thing is i dont wanna get rid of my winblows partition
<Slasher`> posingaspopular, it's fine in the old KDE and in gnome just in kde4 it goes tiny lol
<shoaibi> posingaspopular: i was surprised coz that against the Linux normal convention, i tasted so many distros, but this the first distro that "Let me create root account" :P
<posingaspopular> look for system or settings or prefrences, im not too sure about xchat myself, but it should be easy.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, theres an option to use unpartitioned space which you should use
<eagles0513875> know my previous record with my last laptop getting games to work on linux was a night mare im afraid the same thing will happen
<Slasher`> ah never mind you were correct it is in the xchat config
<Slasher`> doh
<Slasher`> lol
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, afaik, ubuntu has no root account. It can be created. Its not necessary due to sudo / kdesu
<Slasher`> thanks
<eagles0513875> ok ill try that now. u think i should be able to play games on my 6150 geforce go
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, sounds fine. Unpartition the space for kubuntu and the installer wil see it and offer to use it
<shoaibi_> sorry, got dc, posingaspopular, ActionParsnip, did i miss something related to my question?
<ActionParsnip> just saying you dont need a root account due to sudo / kdesu
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, you can even do sudo - and the konsole will run as root (not advised)
<ActionParsnip> "sudo -"
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: yup, thats correct, just found a strange fact that there is this distro which doesnt have any root :P
<eagles0513875> sudo =root
<eagles0513875> cant u also enable root
<eagles0513875> which is not advised
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, true. I found it odd at first. I came over from Mandriva.
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: i came from Ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, you can create the account but its not necessary
<shoaibi_> okay, wont make it a chitchat channel, everyone continue.... :P :D
<matthewb> Need help to install steam. Have got steamInstall.exe
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, have you googled?
<matthewb> yes
<eagles0513875> shoaibi i know kubuntu is the distro i use now none other.
<eagles0513875> well here goes nothing im goign to try get it installed on here
<matthewb> doesent understanding
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: funny fact, i can "finger" root, the account exists but not shown in user administration :D
<matthewb> wich programe do I need to install steaminstall.exe
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, that took me not very long
<ActionParsnip> a minute
<ActionParsnip> matthewb, http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/
<ActionParsnip> !wine | matthewb
<ubotu> matthewb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Slasher`> .
<ibou> hi
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: also /etc/passwd tells that root does exist,now looking to how to change password of root...
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: strange is this that if root exists in so many places, why the user administration of KDE is so dumn that it let me create another user with the name as root?
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, no idea man. Ive never created one.
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: checking......
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, maybe stdin knows ;)
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: Well i think i gotta tell it to the bugs.KDE.org i guess, or is it in kubuntu? its been years that i never touched a KDE distro
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu does not need a root account. You can do it all with sudo / kdesu. Its not a bug as you can run anything with admin priveledges using the password you logged in with
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: another fact, install ubuntu, dont update, and it wont let you set a password with < 6chars, but kubuntu does :D
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, thats unique to that distribution then
<simion314_>     hi, i use katapult to launch application but i am searching for something better? does anyone use other application launchers?
<ActionParsnip> simion314_, konsole (?)
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: but letting a user being created with the username root, while /etc/passwd has a root is a bug, there becomes two root in passwd...
<mitch_> Plasma crashed, I think. Now my panel is missing, how do I restart it?
<ForgeAus> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> lol oh well it isn't called kicker in KDE4 anyway
<ForgeAus> thought ubotu might have known
<simion314_> ActionParsnip: no is a open source application but for windows, you can launch application, your own commands , search on google, wikipedia youtube send email, something like that
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, go log it then but you'll get a load of people telling you what i'm telling you. root is not required at all
<ForgeAus> Simion depends on what you mean by launcher... theres stuff like macosx docking apps (kxdock?).. one is called cairodock or something like that from berlios...
<ubuntu> Hobbsee: hey long time no c
<ForgeAus> I find them nice apps to use they kinda work as launcher/panel replacements tho
<shoaibi_> ActionParsnip: i understand, i really do. But tell me what will the system do when i try to login with root, while there are two root in /etc/passwd?
<Hobbsee> hi
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: im on the live cd. for me to get on it seems i have to turn of acpi and dma
<ubuntu> Hobbsee: j/w r there known compatibility issues with kubuntu and a tablet pc
<Hobbsee> no idea
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, well you'll be running all apps with root access which is a HUGE security risk
<mitch_> No idea what the kde kicker is called?
<ActionParsnip> shoaibi, I really have no idea, its not something Ive done
<Daviey> mitch_: called "kicker" :)
<ForgeAus> Daviey it used to be
<ForgeAus> but I think it got renamed in KDE4
<Daviey> ahh, sorry
<ForgeAus> I think its still starts with kick, but not sure what its called...
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> mitch_, why not run everything from konsole instead.Every app can be ran from there
<Slasher`> erm, i kinda messed up again and removed the task manager that shows all the windows minemised from the taskbar thingy and the clock and quick launch have all bunched up to the right, is there any way i can get the task manager back
<mitch_> ActionParsnip: Because I prefer the kicker.
<ActionParsnip> Slasher: right click taskbar -> add item -> task manager
<Slasher`> it won't right click in the blank space for some reason
<ActionParsnip> mitch_, ok cool. Its not something Ive looked into
<Slasher`> i'm on KDE4 if that makes a difference?
<mitch_> I know I can "fix" it by deleting the .kde4 folder contents, but I don't want to have to :-/
<ActionParsnip> Slasher`, me too. that should sort you out. It might be application catcher
<Slasher`> ActionParsnip: i can't even bring up a menu by right clicking the taskbar though which is strange :/
<ActionParsnip> Slasher`, you got it?
<Slasher`> nope :(
<ActionParsnip> how about the widget thingy in top right
<Slasher`> add widgets?
<Slasher`> there's a task manager widget in there but it doesn't work :/
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<piour> Hello
<Slasher`> brb i got an idea
<ActionParsnip> Slasher`, drag it to the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> just worked for me
<piour> no one know Squid tuto ?
<belmefe> hi I'm trying to install the last version of ultrastar-ng but Im having trouble with some boost headers, and I haven been able to start using the version that comes in the repository.
<ForgeAus> mitch the #KDE people may be able to help you better
<Slasher`> sweet nice one ActionParsnip thanks
<Slasher`> just need to get the clock back to the right hand corner now
<piour> no one know Squid tuto ?
<ActionParsnip> piour, there are loads online
<piour> oh yeah but they are ugly ;s
<piour> so thx i'll go lunch
<ActionParsnip> Slasher`, drag widget digital clock
<Slasher`> got it thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Slasher`, np dude
<Slasher`> this KDE4 is awesome
<mikey> is there any way to test my wireless card on kubuntu-kde4-livecd?
<ActionParsnip> mikey, what wireless card do you have?
<ForgeAus> mikey only if you want cancer lol :)... (kidding)... I don't really know
<mikey> ActionParsnip, i actually don't know right now, didn't write it down whiel i was booted in windows
<Slasher`> mikey: it's a laptop, correct?
<mikey> it's a dell xps, probably broadcom i think
<ActionParsnip> mikey, can you give us a pastebin of the output of lspci
<mikey> sure, let me go over to the dc where i have the machine up.
 * ActionParsnip hmms thinking he'll need remoable media to transfer
<anton_> Anyone as want to help me how to install my VIA drivers to my Grafic-card? Last time I used Kubuntu i wrote someting in the terminal, then it work'd. Any of you as now what i wrote?
<mikey> hey there it is
<ActionParsnip> anton_, what via graphics do you have?
<mikey> broadcom bcm94311MCG mini-pci
<anton_> VIA unichrome pro
<mikey> 0c:00.0
<mikey> so if lspci knows it, that means the kernel recognizes it right?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-636368.html
<mikey> brb, work to do for a bit
<anton_> Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> mikey, thats just an output of your hardware. What make is the chip on your wireless? Is it broadcom as you said?
<anton_> I dont now what version my Grafic-card is exactly, can i use another driver for a VIA unichrome pro card
<ActionParsnip> anton_, does lspci tell you
<anton_> lspci?
<ForgeAus> its a program that scans your devices
<ActionParsnip> anton_, run it in cosole and paste it to the pastebin
<anton_> Ok
<anton_> http://pastebin.com/d343aa86d
<ActionParsnip> anton_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA A                              dapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> anton_, its already installed
<ActionParsnip> anton_, do you have a low resolution by any chance
<anton_> Ye, ive got a low resolution right now, bcs kubuntu wont start else
<ActionParsnip> anton_, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> anton_, change nothing except thepart where you add resolutions
<mikey> ActionParsnip, <mikey> broadcom bcm94311MCG mini-pci
<ActionParsnip> mikey, http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<anton_> Okay, can I cange it in xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, if you are comfortable doing it manually, yes. the command I sent you gives you a gui to it
<anton_> I've got my xorg.conf file as i used before, i can just use that instead of my xorg.conf i've now?
<anton_> I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> bet he borks his xorg.conf
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: hey thanks for helping me with the issue that i was having
<ubuntu> can anyone explain to me why i have to end up turning dma pnpbios and acpi off just to get onto the live cd
<ubuntu> this laptop isnt even a month old
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, check the settings in your laptops bios
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: i was able to get it installed now and i wasnt able to find any apci setting in my bios
<ubuntu> ill brb let me get off the live cd
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: everything is up and running ty for ur help
<vbgunz> is it possible to color the user@station:~/ line in konsole?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, how did I help again? I forget
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i was having the issue with the manual locking up on me when creating partitions
<eagles0513875> i uses the guided one for the largest amount of free space
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, do you want to change it to different colours or just the font colour to one colour (e.g grey to red)
<eagles0513875> i was afraid to try taht cuz i thought it would have erased my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, oh yeah. sweet :D
<eagles0513875> everything is up and running i just need to figure out why when booting to live cd i need to turn off dma apci and pnpbios
<vbgunz> just change the user@station:~/ to another color... this way, scrolling back through current history and output is easier
<eagles0513875> i might need to flash my bios dunno
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, is your bios set up ok?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: default bios that came with the notebook from hp nothings been changed
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, so like the prompt is one colour and the output is another
<vbgunz> yes
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, i'd check in there first
<Beanos> big problems! I am running in recovery mode. My keyboard will NOT work in x under normal boot
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what do i check for
<Beanos> I have checked my xorg,conf file and all is well
<eagles0513875> Beanos: did u do an upgrade from an earlier release
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, xterm might be good. It has good colourings by default
<Beanos> What I did last was patch and re-install wine so I could play COD4 (which worked I might add) Then when I logged out, no more keyboard
<vbgunz> am using Yakuake and bash
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: even after a rebot?
<Beanos> I have rebooted
<eagles0513875> now i found another problem
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have no audio what so ever
<Beanos> I can log in but when in X no keyboard not even num loc
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: without a keyboard, its awful hard to fid the problem =) is it just a normal PS2 one?
<Beanos> Its a laptop
<nosrednaekim> oh.... even worse...
<Beanos> I am on the same machine now in recovery mode
<eagles0513875> beanos did u update the repos and do a cdless upgrade from a previous version of kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: ah..ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, what audio card do you have?
<eagles0513875> seems like its part of the nvidia chipset
<eagles0513875> its an hd audio one give me a min
<Beanos> the kubuntu was completely updated. All was running smoothly. I wanted to play COD4, so I ended up downloading wine src and patching it with diffs and compiling and installing it
<eagles0513875> what im saying is did u have a previous version of it on here then updated by changing the repos and doing a full dist upgrade
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: are you in X, or on the command line?
<Beanos> game played well enough, then when I exited, no more keyboard
<Beanos> I am in x in recovery mode
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: according to lspci its an mcp51 high def audio
<Beanos> recovery mode x works  fine
<Beanos> when I boot to the normal kernal its screwed
<Beanos> command line keyboard works fine
<eagles0513875> if u did a complete dist-upgrade without a reinstall to latest version its goign to be buggy
<Beanos> the log in to x screen keyboard works fine as well
<eagles0513875> Beanos: what kinda laptop is it
<Beanos> soon as I am in X no keyboard no cap lock no num lock no nothing
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: ah, ok.... if you are in X, does "ctrl+alt+f2" get you to a command line?
<Beanos> Sager (basicaly an Alien Ware)
<Beanos> nosrednaekim I'll have to check that
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i switched it to alsa in the setting tab im waiting for it to restart the audio server
<Beanos> I can open windows such as term etc, with the mouse, just no keyboard imput at all
<sigma> is there no kde version of inkscape? i see the one in the repo's has been designed for gnome
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: if you can, we can grab the xorg log
<eagles0513875> sigma: u can still use it on kde
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: there is a on-screen keyboard too..
<Beanos> onscreen keyboard?
<Beanos> let me grab ythe log now
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: one that you click with the mouse
<sigma> yeah i know i can but i dont want to install all those gnome dependencies, is there anyway around it?
<eagles0513875> sigma: not really no
<eagles0513875> unless u install gnome desktop
<nosrednaekim> sigma: Karbon14 is supposed to the kde version, but inkscape is far better
<Beanos> let me  guess, you need to be able to load it?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: load what?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im goign to restart
<Beanos> the onscreen keyboard
<sigma> nosrednaekim: thanks, is it in the repos?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: nope, on gutsy its installed by default.
<nosrednaekim> !info karbon14
<ubotu> Package karbon14 does not exist in gutsy
<Beanos> where do I find it
<nosrednaekim> !info koffice
<ubotu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: heh... not exactly sure... i'm pretty sure its in the menu though
<Beanos> which log should I post to the paste bin?
<nosrednaekim> the command line name is "kxkb, but thats not really going to help you
<Beanos> so true so true
<nosrednaekim>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but thats only going to be helpful if the last time you started X is went wacky
<Beanos> well I have started and restarted a bunch of times
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: yeah, you need the log from a crashed session.
<Beanos> xorg.0.old log?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: in addition does failsafe mode (selected from kdm) work?
<Beanos> it hasn't crashed, I have been able to log out with the mouse
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: no.... we need THE one from the time it crashed, we can't be sure that one crashed/went weird
<Beanos> failsafe mode? I hit escape and log in recovery mode thru grub
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: once you are in KDM, click on the sessions button, and select "failsafe"
<Beanos> ah ok got you.. let me give that a try. I'll be back
<nosrednaekim> if that works... its a problem with kde
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> test ctrl+alt+f2 in a normal session too
<anton_> I cant get my right screen resulotion
<cathrine> i have a new kubuntu 7.10 install. can i connect wireless directly to another kubuntu computer, without having a router? i have a lot of files to transfer and dont have a portable harddisk...
<nosrednaekim> cathrine: if they can both do ad-hoc, yes
<cathrine> is it easy to make an ad-hoc on one of the computers then?
<anton_> Hos to check my drivers in terminal?
<nosrednaekim> cathrine: you have to do ad-hoc on both computers... its not hard as a remember.
<nosrednaekim> anton_: use the restricted-manager-kde
<anton_> Okey, werw do i find that?
<nosrednaekim> anton_: systemsettings->advanced->restrciced drivers
<anton_> Ok
<ActionParsnip> anton_, did you go through the sudo dpgk reconfigure xorg
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: thats not going to help if he doesn't even have them installed
<anton_> Ye, ive tryed that a couple of time's
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, hes on a Via Unichrome graphics card which is installed
<nosrednaekim> oh.... anton_ what res do you want?
<anton_> Ive tryed to conf the xorg.. I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anton_> 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/d343aa86d
<nosrednaekim> anton_: you may as well use the vesa driver then
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, http://pastebin.com/d343aa86d
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, thats his lspci
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, line 28
<anton_> Yes, im using the vesa driver now, but can't change resolution in systemsettings, screen.
<nosrednaekim> ok... I don't doubt you ;)
<nosrednaekim> anton_: what res are you getting right now?
<anton_> What i sec
 * ActionParsnip bets 800 x 600
<anton_> Yes, that's right!
<nosrednaekim> hrm, could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<anton_> Okay, what a sec :)
<anton_> http://pastebin.com/m742a54e2
<Beanos> well in failsafe mode keyboard works fine. In normal mode even the virtual keyboard dosn't work. suggestions?
<Beanos> we think its a KDE issue yes?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: I'm talking to someone who has the same precise problem
<ActionParsnip> anton_, change line 93 to 1024x768 instead of 800x600 but back up the original first to xorg.conf_good or similar
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: thats what it seems like
<Beanos> suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, you can then roll back if it doesnt work
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: seems to be a KDE problem
<anton_> Okey, I'll try, but can I still do vesa?
<nosrednaekim> anton_: yes
<ActionParsnip> anton_, the command i sent you with dpkg is a gui to xorg.conf and will allow you to add resolutions
<anton_> Okay, but before i just wrote a command and everything workd
<ActionParsnip> anton_, kubuntu does not expect users to go modifying such a delicate file without some guidance
<anton_> Ok, so ill try to change res to 1024x768, be right back :) Thanks 4 helping me!
<gtt> should alt-f1 bring up the menu in kde4 ?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, backup the original first
<nosrednaekim> gtt: not on mine..
<ActionParsnip> gtt, try ctrl + esc (?)
<Beanos> think upgrading to kde 4 would fix my problem?
<Beanos> apt-get install kde4
<anton_> Is that important? I mean, i can change res  to the same i use now if it wouldnt work?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: actually, I'd bet it would ;), but don't use that one, use the one from the PPA
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, I dont think it will help any though
<BluesKaj> kde4 caused me more problems than it's worth
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: but we have to find out what this problem is
<Beanos> ok, well how do you suggest I fix my problem?
<chartoin> so kde4 isn't any better?
<ActionParsnip> chartoin, its pretty but runs alongside kde3 as not all apps use kde4libs yet
<Beanos> I just ran it with no keyboard so the log0 should be good
<chartoin> i have no problems whatsoever. should i upgrade to kde 4?
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: ok, can you do ctrl+alt+f2 to get to the command line from within kde?
<Beanos> damn got so enamored with playing failsafe mode didn't try, however I seriously doubt it as the keyboard is completely turned off. ie can't get a num lock light or cap lock light
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, power off. unplug keyboard and get  adifferent one
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: Laptop ;)
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: try it anyway
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, do you have a usb keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, lappy keybaords suck for games
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, specially if you get excited and break it (can be expensive)
<thomas__> not true
<thomas__> I own it UT on my laptop :)
<Beanos> full sized keyboard with numberpad
<Beanos> BIG laptop (16 lbs)
<ActionParsnip> thomas__, not if you damage stuff below the keyboard if you hit it. Easier to replace a POS kb
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, try it anyhoo
<Beanos> let me see if I can find a keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Beanos, it wil at least let you interact with the beast and troubleshoout
<nosrednaekim> Beanos: try ctrl+alt+f2 first please...
<Beanos> ok have a USB keyboard, will try to reboot into other session
<Beanos> wilco
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: u going to be here for a while
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: sry it took me so long to get back on here had to screw around with some settings in grub. the bash settings for this thing to boot right. as well as i downloaded the updates since i didnt have kde desktop
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, about an hour more
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, np man :D
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: damn dunno how long im going to be gone if ur not here thanks so much for ur help
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, np man its how this thingworks
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ntfs3g comes install with gutsy
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, ive not used it. I have a fileserver that all my systems write / read to
<eagles0513875> lol wish it could be the same. im duel boot this is like a dev partition
<eagles0513875> dont even have a desktop handy to set that all up
<eagles0513875> ill deal with that when i get back
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875, if you are ok at command line you dont need an x server
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im decent
<eagles0513875> not the greatest i know how to download updates and pkgs through there and go to folders
<eagles0513875> thats bout it
<eagles0513875> later dude
<ActionParsnip> you can even web browse with links2 -g with vgalibs
<ActionParsnip> peace
<lupul> hi. need some help. i try to start wine but it gives an error. wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/lupul/.wine-pZPDOq/system.reg : No such file or directory
<lupul> please :D
<niall_> digikam is kinda rubbish
<nosrednaekim> lupul: #winehq
<ActionParsnip> niall_, use something else then
<niall_> I dunno what else there is
<lupul> nosrednaekim more help please?
<ActionParsnip> lupul, how are you running wine?
<ActionParsnip> niall_, then get googling for an alternative
<ActionParsnip> niall_, try picassa
<ActionParsnip> niall_, the point of Linux is you have choice. If you search for software you will find it
<lupul> winecfg. that's what i'm trying
<lupul> but it gives the same error when i try sometghing like wine hl.exe
<ActionParsnip> lupul, can we have a pastebin of what happens when you run wine hl.exe
<ActionParsnip> lupul, i'm guessing you hve cd'd to the folder with hl.exe in it
<dhq> my server blocked an irc site how do i access it please i need it
<ActionParsnip> dhq, your server?
<Beanos> yes success.. You will NEVER believe what the problem was
<dhq> ActionParsnip: well irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<BluesKaj> dhq, irc server?
<lupul> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/lupul/.wine'...
<lupul> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dhq> BluesKaj: yes
<lupul> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/lupul/.wine'.
<lupul> lupul@eo:~/kit games/Sierra_Sports_Game_Room-CLS$ wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/lupul/.wine-ypi6hf/system.reg : No such file or directory
<lupul> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/lupul/.wine-ypi6hf/user.reg : No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> dhq, which irc server?
<dhq> well irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<anton_> It didnt work, now im on vesa and can't do more resolution then 800x600, any ideas?
<Beanos> it some how got set to assecibility options and needed each key press to last 8 seconds
<BluesKaj> dhq, no doubt you need to register
<ActionParsnip> !paste " lupl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste " lupl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dhq> BluesKaj: my isp blocked it
<ActionParsnip> lupul, put it in there
<ActionParsnip> dhq, contact your ISP then
<BluesKaj> isp ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj, internet service provider
<dhq> ActionParsnip: the people here are  not there
<lupul> sorry ActionParsnip but i'm kind of newbee
<dhq> ActionParsnip: they dont listen
<dhq> ActionParsnip: is there anyway to bypass this
<BluesKaj> gee ActionParsnip , thx :)
<ActionParsnip> lupul, paste the text in there then you give us the little link so you dont flood the room. Imagine if everybody started pasting stuff like that\
<BluesKaj> how can an isp block an irc server?
<niall_> digicam needs an autorename feature
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj, well they give you your data so they can block anything they want
<ActionParsnip> niall_, in what way?
<Lynoure> dhq: you can vote with your feet for an ISP that listens. or you can get shell account for irc from somewhere else
<BluesKaj> oh come now ...big brother is watching ?...gimme a break
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: easily, some even block all of the standard irc ports.
<BluesKaj> I still think there's something wrong with the irc addy he's trying
<dhq> Lynoure: tell me
<Lynoure> dhq: what?
<niall_> ActionParsnip: I'm importing loads of photos which share the file names of a boat load I already have in my album. So I keep getting a 'File Already Exists' dialogue which gives me the option to rename (manually), skip, autoskip, overwrite and overwrite all. There's not option to just rename them all, like dump an underscore on the end. I can't be arsed to set through like 1000 windows renaming them all myself ¬_¬.,
<lupul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53020/
<ActionParsnip> niall_, why not create a folder for each batch. Having a flat folder full of photos really isnt practical
<niall_> ActionParsnip: they're all part of the same collection, I just formatted the card half way through after backing up the first ones, so the camera starting name the files back from 0.
<ActionParsnip> lupul, good please use that in future
<BluesKaj> dhq, are you @work , on a company run WAN and ISP ?
<ActionParsnip> lupul, you could try sudo wine ./INSTALL.exe
<lupul> same error
<ActionParsnip> niall_, you could write a script to check if the filename exists and rrenames it before copying the file
<ActionParsnip> niall_, have a search round to see if ne exists
<niall_> also the default sort is by filename, rather than date, even in the _date_ view.
<ActionParsnip> niall_, or write your own :D
<dhq> BluesKaj: i am at home on a wan
<niall_> someone needs to fix all of this ;x
<ActionParsnip> niall_, put it to the digikam guys
<lupul> i'm on gutsy 64. i did something to make flashplayer work on firefox, but in the instructions there was something writing that wine won't work
<ActionParsnip> niall_, if you google you may strike lucky
<ActionParsnip> !flash | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<niall_> it cares too much about the actual files
<ActionParsnip> niall_, in what way do you mean?
<BluesKaj> dhq , i don't know what the freedom of expression and speech laws are in your country but internet censorship shouldn't be allowed by any ISP that does business in a democratic country.
<dhq> BluesKaj: well its a private isp
<BluesKaj> aha, now comes the reality
<dhq> BluesKaj: i did email them but no news
<dhq> BluesKaj: now i have no idea i am working on LFS and i cant join the channel
<niall_> ActionParsnip: well for a start when I'm importing these photos into an album it's just moving them all into a folder and then worrying about them having the same name, the file name is pretty irrelevent tbh, I care more about the meta data and stuff. My album is just a folder in my home directory with all stuff I'm importing put in there, which means if I've got stuff in more than one folder I want to import into the album
<niall_> I have to import them all individually, or it just imports the folders too and they become part of the albums structure. What's on the actual disk shouldn't really matter, the 'albums' they're in should be defined by more meta data, entries in a database not how things are actually set up, that is just causing all sorts of problems.
<anton_> How to du here: http://pastebin.com/m1c39850a ?
<BluesKaj> dhq, a small time ISP trying to save bandwidth isn't much use if it blocks text driven clients like IRC
<ActionParsnip> niall_, as I say. Try a different app. Yuo dont have to use digikam
<ActionParsnip> niall_, i agree the metadata should be used but in any operating system, 2 identically named files cannot coexists in the same folder
<niall_> I know that
<ActionParsnip> niall_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453767
<ActionParsnip> niall_, is that any good to you ?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, you need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<anton_> Yeah, i figured that out.
<ActionParsnip> anton_, 99% of dpkg commands need sudo
<anton_> Ok
<anton_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<ActionParsnip> anton_, yes. you cannot install stuff as a user, you need sudo
<anton_> Yeah, but that command shall work, right?
<ActionParsnip> anton_, yeah should do
<anton_> Ok, but it doesn't, hmm, can I paste a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<thomas__> maybe set language to english instead of swedish anton_
<vbgunz> anyone familiar with ls? there is no way to sort alphabetically *but* directories first?
<anton_> Yeah, i thought I ask'd you, but it was in wrong chanel :P
<anton_> I think this is the right comand: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<anton_> So i would try that one
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, googling now
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: heh, no need to google, I checked the man and seen no way to do it, would probably require some chains, etc, not really very important :)
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, yeah ive kinda got that too
<vbgunz> thanks :)
<niall_> ActionParsnip: that little copy move script is doing it's thing right now, pretty handy.
<niall_> this could take a while ;x
<ActionParsnip> niall_, like i say. Search for what you need. It may not be a function of your favourite app.
<ActionParsnip> niall_, you could put it in a script and use it later
<dhq> BluesKaj: again i got dcc
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, dhq got into the server and room he was trying to connect up...it wasn't his ISP, it's the server ...it took me 3 tries , but i got there too.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj, what was it then?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj, didnt think it was his ISP
<BluesKaj> irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<BluesKaj> yeah , i know you didn't think that , but he did ...and i couldn't understand why
<fulat2k> hi folks, just installed kubuntu 7.10 on a dell latitude d630.  using the live cd, i was able to connect to a wifi point w/o wep, but with MAC filtering.  but after installing, connecting to an AP with WEP doesn't work.  any ideas?  using ipw3945
<ActionParsnip> fulat2k, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256859
<ActionParsnip> fulat2k, please google before asking
<BluesKaj> !wireless | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Peace out dudes
<ActionParsnip> home time for me
<ActionParsnip> check you tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> 7am GMT, 2am EST
<ops1234509> how long will fiesty be supported?
<emonkey> 18 Months if I'm right ...
<bazhang> this year perhaps? wasnt it released in 2006?
<tatter1> I noticed a kde4 remastered kubuntu that out ,,,,is kde4 going to be released with hardy or not
<BluesKaj> tatter1, no kde 3.5.8 will be the kubuntu desktop for the next release
<tatter1> k, looks like it time to try the remastered version then, thnx
<steveny> hello:) I have a small problem:( new to this:( does someone have a spare minute?
<steveny> i can't use my usb ports:(
<tatter1> have been able to previously?
<steveny> when I livecd'ed I could...but then after the full install, they don't work
<steveny> and now when I live cd, they don't work eaither
<steveny> is there something I can try?
<BluesKaj> steveny, dmesg | grep usb , then pastebin the output
<steveny> HA! what is the paste command? ctrl p doesn't work in ubuntu :P
<tmske> try shift insert
<BluesKaj> ctrl v
<steveny> steveny@steveny-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep usb
<steveny> [17179575.916000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<steveny> [17179575.916000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
<steveny> thank you
<BluesKaj> np
<steveny> ok, what am I looking for?
<steveny> is there something else I can try? I really miss my mouse and hd's...:(
<Sbucatone> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<steveny> :( it looks like ubuntu wasn't for me:( I can't live without my usb stuff :( Maybe Mr Gates will let me use his stuff again:(
<niall_> what USB stuff?
<steveny> I can't get my ports to work. I have two usb hd's, cameras, mp3 players, a printer, mouse and so on.....I need the usb ports to work
<intExDK> Hey... I just bought a USB pen, and now I'd like to format it. How do I do that in Kubuntu?
<steveny> is there another channel that may have someone that can help? I thought this was the biggest?
<tmske> steveny: you can try in #ubuntu
<ScorpKing> steveny: or #linux
<steveny> ty
<eagles0513875> i have 2 issues one is with audio and also getting my vista partition to mount so i can add ntfs3g support to it. i looked in my fstab and its not even showing up
<eagles0513875> my 2nd issue is that i have no sound what so ever
<thomas__> eagles0513875: try google ;-) there ara an uncountable amounts of wiki's on how to resove there problems
<ubuntu> Hallo, gibt es einen Befehl um eine Festplatte unter der Live-CD komplett zu löschen/formatieren?
<thomas__> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ScorpKing> !ntfs | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<eagles051387_> i have a 2 fold problem 1 no sound what so ever. 2 cant mount vista ntfs partition and its not showing up in fstab so i can add ntfs3g support to it
<eagles051387_> anyone with any ideas
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, try Easy BCD on vista
<eagles051387_> !easybcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> or this page may help :  http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about78184.html
<bazhang> easy bcd haha
<eagles051387_> BluesKaj what is it
<tekstacy> I'm trying to resize a partition with QTParted, but it tells me the drive is busy. But the drive (says) it isn't mounted. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> it's abootloader for Vista and Linux
<thomas__> tekstacy: unmount it though konsole
<eagles051387_> BluesKaj i am having no issues with grub
<eagles051387_> im able to get on both partitions even though i do get a bios bug #81
<eagles051387_> it still loads but i do get random mouse lockups
<BluesKaj> oh sorry, thought you were having bootup probs
<tekstacy> um, how?
<tekstacy> Sorry, never done that yet.
<eagles051387_> BluesKaj no boot up issues im havin in linux issues my ntfs partition is not showing up in fstab and going to the icon i cant mount it either
<BluesKaj> eagles051387 I think working in Vista with BCD will help solve the NTFS prob , check it out
<BluesKaj> well, BBL , gonna get some fresh winter air for an hr or so.
<eagles051387_> BluesKaj im trying to access it from kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's why I suggested check out BCD
<eagles051387_> alright let me get back on kubuntu partition
<BluesKaj> gotta go, BBL
<tekstacy> ahhh, I found it.  :)  didn't catch the missing n
<ubuntu> how can i unmount a partition?
<PowerJC> how would kubuntu run on this computer: duron 1600, 256 mb
<reverend_joshua> i can't get my second hard drive mounted with write permission
<reverend_joshua> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Vermux> have problems with my user account
<Vermux> how do I delete the user and all settings?
<Chousuke> PowerJC: I suppose it would run, but more memory would be good :)
<PowerJC> would it run well, or would i be better with xubuntu?
<Chousuke> I'm not sure. You could try both.
<eagles0513875> after restarting my computer and have it boot into kubuntu the desktop doesnt load
<eagles0513875> r there any known bugs with kubuntu and amd turion x2 processors
<AmyRose> !pm | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Chousuke> PowerJC: just install kubuntu and then install the xubuntu-desktop package to get xubuntu apps installed as well.
<eagles0513875> AmyRose lol sry can i pm ya
<PowerJC> ok, so if kubuntu is to slow just install xubuntu package if it is too slow?
<Chousuke> PowerJC: then you can just select your session at the login screen
<PowerJC> ok
<Chousuke> yeah.
<xt|away> anyone here know much about fiddling with /etc/fstab ?
<eagles0513875> xt828 what u trying to do with it
<xt828> i have a complicated raid 0 setup i'm trying to get data off
<eagles0513875> xt828 im guessing ntfs format
<xt828> there's two physical drives, and it looks like they're partitioned into three
<xt828> all three start on the first drive
<eagles0513875> xt828 r they ntfs ext3 or what file format
<jussi01> !raid | xt828
<ubotu> xt828: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eagles0513875> jussi01 do u know of any known issues with kubuntu and amd turion x2's
<jussi01> eagles0513875: yeah, you need to add a few things to grub boot line
<eagles0513875> jussi01 how do i go bout doing that
<eagles0513875> and will that eliminate me from having to turn of dma acip and pnp bios cuz im also getting a bios bug #81
<Vermux> Im about to deluser my current user and --remove-all- files. what do I need to do after that to addthe user correctly?
<jussi01> eagles0513875: when grub pops up, read the instructions.... and add noapic nolapic to the boot line
<eagles0513875> thats it
<eagles0513875> jussi01 once i get to the desktop can i permenantly add that to grub
<jussi01> eagles0513875: yes, that permanently adds it...
<eagles0513875> jussi01 let me get this stright
<ScorpKing> Vermux: why do you want to do that if i may ask?
<thomas_newbie__> I installed PHP and enabled it to work with Apache but whenever I go to open an php page it asks me to download it. I resarted Apache and reloaded browser cache by exiting, still no luck.
<f1xer> hi all i have one question about kubuntu
<f1xer> can somebody help me?
<xt828> okay, dmraid -r gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53039/
<eagles0513875> jussi01 when grub pops up hit e to open list of commands and under root type nolapci
<ScorpKing> !ask > f1xer
<xt828> and the relevant part of fdisk -l is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53040/
<ScorpKing> !lamp | thomas__
<ubotu> thomas__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xt828> i can't seem to find any analogues in the help files
<Vermux> ScorpKing: because since yesterday I cant get into Administrative mode in gui (for example: in System Settings- change the screen resolution. another example: Adept|_manager does not even open now)
<ScorpKing> Vermux: ok i see. your user in the admin group?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: yesterday I deleted the my user and added it again- but it did not work correctly
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I think, I dont know
<f1xer> if i already have ubuntu 7.05 and now i want have kubuntu 1.0PL i must return orginall MBR on my HD ?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I changed an entry in the /etc/group but I think everything is not working properly
<intelikey> Vermux konsole command;   sudo echo yes
<ScorpKing> Vermux: grep youruser /etc/group - there should be admin:x:109:youruser
<Vermux> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> Vermux ok you didn't break sudo.  so you can;  sudo -i     and fix what ever
<ScorpKing> Vermux: mv /home/youruser /home/youruser_old and create your homedir again
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I have my user name and 118 and 1000
<ScorpKing> Vermux: 1000 should be your uid
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok, I have 118 instead of 109
<ScorpKing> Vermux: move your home dir and delete your user. create it again and see if it works
<ScorpKing> Vermux: if you want to add yourself to a group run sudo adduser <you> <group>
<reverend_joshua> is there any way to get write permission on an NTFS drive?
<ScorpKing> reverend_joshua: ls -l /<mointpoint>
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g | reverend_joshua
<ubotu> reverend_joshua: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ScorpKing> ugh. nvm
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing everything ok
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok, I mv the home. now I suppose to mkdir it again?
<_hufi_> hey
<ScorpKing> Vermux: no. just delete the user
<_hufi_> where are you from?
<eagles0513875> jussi01 i tried nolapci yet it still didnt boot kde
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | _hufi_
<ubotu> _hufi_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Vermux> ScorpKing: but I need to log out in order to delete the user, no?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: i don't think so. you just have to be root
<eagles0513875> where exactly in grub do i have to type in  nolapci when i hit e it give mee root a 2nd one the initrd
<Vermux> ScorpKing: it says my user is currently logged in
<reverend_joshua> is ntfsprogs the same as the ntfs-config
<reverend_joshua> package?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: boot to recovery mode
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua u know how to use the command line commands
<ScorpKing> reverend_joshua: i don't think you need that.
<reverend_joshua> not really, no
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua if ur in the adept manager type in the search ntfs-3g
<intelikey> Vermux you can do it from a console; in konsole type this    sudo openvt -fc 12      then logout and press ctrl+alt+f12
<ScorpKing> reverend_joshua: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/<disk> /<mointpoint>
<xt828> based on this fstab -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53040/  what file system formats should i be using for mounting the second and third partitions?
<xt828> can i use ntfs-3g for all of them?
<eagles0513875> xt828 if they r all ntfs u should be able to mount them all
<ScorpKing> xt828: ntfs-3g is only for ntfs
<reverend_joshua> it says ntfs-3g is an unknown filesystem
<arrrghhh> ntfs-3g isn't a file system
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua u need to download the ntfs-3g pkgs first
<arrrghhh> ntfs is a file system
<xt828> what do i use for W95 Ext'd LBA?
<eagles0513875> he needs to download the pkgs first
<eagles0513875> xt828 win 95 used fat32
<Chousuke> xt828: that is not a file system.
<xt828> righto
<reverend_joshua> adept is giving me the options of libntfs8 and ntfsprogs
<reverend_joshua> but nothing ntfs-3g
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua interesting then it might have laready been included in gutsy in that case ull need to edit the fstab then unmount the drive and remount it
<Chousuke> xt828: sdc5 doesn't seem to even have a filesystem
<Chousuke> xt828: you may need to format it (it will destroy any data on the partition)
<xt828> sdc5 is stretched across sdd from what i can tell
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> that seems really weird.
<xt828> i'm trying to pull the data off those drives so that i can format them
<xt828> yeah, the drive setup was not brilliant
<eagles0513875> wouldnt u want just the data off the main drive instead of the raided drives
<xt828> how do you mean the main drive?
<xt828> oh he left
<xt828> eagles: how do you mean the main drive?
<eagles0513875> xt828 the main drive is the one u boot off of
<eagles0513875> im getting uberly frustrated here i was informed there is a bug with kubuntu and turion 64 x2 chips can someone tell me how to remedy the situation i already tried when grub comes up to change it to where there is nolapci support
<eagles0513875> yet it still doesnt work
<eagles0513875> !pnpbios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnpbios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> ScorpKing: have a big problem now. Im chatting through the laptop now. GotL"Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<unagi> can i make a new user account and install kde/gnome on it to try it out or will that affect my other users too
<eagles0513875> when i hit e to edit the start up commands where exactly do i type in acpi=off etc
<ScorpKing> Vermux: did you delete the user?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: no
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I clicked on graphic safe mode
<ScorpKing> Vermux: oh ok. why is there ntfs in there?
<eagles0513875> xt828 how is ur raid exactly setup
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I have win xp installed on a different partition
<eagles0513875> Vermux give the machien a reboot
<Vermux> ScorpKing: should I delete the user now?
<eagles0513875> Vermux something some how is locked in memory
<Vermux> ScorpKing: it is text mode
<ScorpKing> Vermux: yes and create it again
<Vermux> ScorpKing: removing
<ScorpKing> righto..
<Vermux> ScorpKing: nothing happans, it says Removing User... but nothing happans
<ScorpKing> ls -l /home
<ScorpKing> nah
<Vermux> ScorpKing: nothing
<Vermux> the path machine name@user dissapeared
<ScorpKing> Vermux: hmm.. back at the :~$ ?
<eagles0513875> im back finally back on my desktop
<ScorpKing> Vermux: oh. you were root?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: now
<xt828> i went through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and in step 5/6, when i run ./activeraid it tells me that o is an invalid option for dmraid
<Vermux> yes
<eagles0513875> my next headache is i have no sound what so ever
<Vermux> ScorpKing: now Im back to the $
<Vermux> ScorpKing: actually, #
<ScorpKing> Vermux: ok. now adduser username
<eagles0513875> xt828: in all honesty i have never setup raid in linux. i have with winblows and i know how it works but thats about it:(
<Vermux> ScorpKing: it says it is already exists
<xt828> ah, righto
<eagles0513875> xt828: what was the setup u have right there
<xt828> thanks for your help anyway
<ScorpKing> Vermux: using deluser <name> ?
<eagles0513875> xt828: if its a mirrored array u should be able to pull everything off from the vry first drive u r using if its striped or parity then i dunno what u goign to do then
<Vermux> ScorpKing: yes
<xt828> it's a raid 0, so striped
<eagles0513875> let me see what i can find on google
<eagles0513875> xt828: sry for not being much of a help im dealing with a bunch off issues i have never had before
<ubuntu> hello
<ScorpKing> Vermux: edit /etc/passwd , /etc/shadow , /etc/group , /etc/gshadow and remove everything of that user
<Vermux> ScorpKing: when typing deluser it says removing user but nothing happans. then, I do ctrl C to get the # again
<ubuntu> rename nub
<Vermux> ScorpKing: edit is a command?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: or I can use vim?
<ScorpKing> no
<Vermux> ok
<ScorpKing> yes
<eagles0513875> xt828: u still round might have found something that might come in handy but with a raid 1 array
<eagles0513875> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4121578
<reverend_joshua> i have the ntfs configuration tool installed but when i click on it, nothing happens
<xt828> cheers, will take a look
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: so u were able to download the ntfs-3g pkgs
<reverend_joshua> yeah
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> good
<eagles0513875> no open up the shell
<eagles0513875> *now
<reverend_joshua> at least i think that's what i did
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: there is one way to find out
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: open up the shell and type in cd /etc
<reverend_joshua> ok
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: then kdesu kate fstab
<unagi> can i make a new user account and install kde/gnome on it to try it out or will that affect my other users too
<ScorpKing> unagi: it will affect all users
<eagles0513875> unagi: u can install gnome all it will do is give all ur users the ability to try out gnome
<unagi> oh
<reverend_joshua> ok
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: am i right in what i said or not
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: its opened right
<reverend_joshua> yes
<genii> unagi: When you for instance install a new window manager, it's menu items will usually appear for all users and not just one user.
<unagi> nevermind then....i guess i COULD download kubuntu and try it on a live cd
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: about gnome? yes
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: r u able to see the ntfs partition listed there
<reverend_joshua> i need to remount it
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: yep
<intelikey> r u ???
<eagles0513875> reverend_joshua: that should give u r/w access
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok, I removed everything
<ScorpKing> Vermux: now adduser
<intelikey> channel becomes more aol/yahoo 'ish every day.
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: u happen to know of any other issues with kubuntu and turion 64x2's
<genii> intelikey: Well, at least he's helping :)
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: nope
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok, created
<eagles0513875> intelikey: u happy to know of any known issues with kubuntu and amd turion x2
<eagles0513875> cuz i have had a really tough time getting things to work
<Vermux> ScorpKing: now reboot?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: just check if it's in the admin group first
<Vermux> ScorpKing: in /etc/group?
<intelikey> eagles0513875 sorry i don't follow you there.    what are you asking exactly ?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: the last line is username:x:1000:
<ScorpKing> Vermux: just run adduser <you> admin - if it's there it will tell you
<ScorpKing> Vermux: i hope that's not actually username ;)
<reverend_joshua> still not letting me set write permissions
<eagles0513875> intelikey: just to get kde desktop to work i have had to disable acpi and dma even just to get to the desktop on kde. r there any other things that i should be aware of
<Vermux> ScorpKing: it says it added the user to group 'admin;
<ScorpKing> Vermux: ok then. is the user you've added called username?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: no
<ScorpKing> hehe. reboot then
<ScorpKing> or just type exit
<intelikey> eagles0513875 that should just about cover it.    possably kernel frame buffering, if you are using ati vidio
<Vermux> ok, but where do I check if it is in the admin group? which file?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: /etc/group
<ScorpKing> Vermux: grep admin /etc/group
<intelikey> as that user type   groups
<eagles0513875> intelikey: im using nvidia chipset on this laptop. i learned my lesson after the last one but then again im apprehensive of getting rid of winblows just incase WoW doesnt get good fram rates on here
<ScorpKing> ty intelikey
<eagles0513875> intelikey: http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
 * ScorpKing learned something new..
<eagles0513875> thats nuts im goign to have to do that
<ScorpKing> !ext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !ext3 | ScorpKing
<ubotu> ScorpKing: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ok, now it is 109
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: yeah thats the one
<ScorpKing> :)
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with a no audio issue i have now that i can get to my desktop
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting page might help
<xt828> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> xt828: hows it going
<eagles0513875> intelikey: ty
<xt828> not really getting anywhere
<thomas_newbie__> Should I delete the Apache2-default directory from /var/www ?
<reverend_joshua> when i click on the icon for ntfs config tool, it doesn't do anything
<xt828> dmraid can find the raid sets
<reverend_joshua> should i logoff/logon?
<xt828> can't seem to mount them though
<GuiBlanco> Which E-R modeler software do you suggest? Ferret is not good... do you suggest me another one?
<genii> thomas_newbie__: It's not necessary to do so, but you can if you want to.
<xt828> the raid sets are identified in /dev/mapper
<thomas_newbie__> genii: not a security flaw? someone can access that folder and their files
<eagles0513875> xt828: u might have to run fsck on em
<xt828> mmm, yeah
<eagles0513875> intelikey: i cant find my alsa driver on the alsa site
<genii> thomas_newbie__: There's nothing inside it but the "It Works!" webpage
<eagles0513875> intelikey: i have an nvidia mcp51 high def audio chipset
<xt828> seems odd that they work in windows though
<eagles0513875> xt828: u have duel boot
<xt828> yeah
<xt828> windows is only semifunctional though
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<xt828> the registry has a lot of issues
<ScorpKing> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ScorpKing> :)
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: lol
<genii> Thanks ScorpKing
<eagles0513875> xt828: ur name registered
<xt828> with what?  ubuntu irc?
<eagles0513875> xt828: ya
<xt828> nope
<BluesKaj> xt828, freenode server
<eagles0513875> !register |xt828
<ubotu> xt828: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<eagles0513875> xt828: register so we could take the windows chat into a one on one
<thomas_newbie__> How come when I try to search something in a Search engine in Konqueror it asks me to download the page or open in firefox??!
<xt828> registered
<_Vermux> ScorpKing: back to business
<ScorpKing> _Vermux: everything working?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: it says that mixer cannot be found
<Vermux> ScorpKing: the litlle speaker icon
<Vermux> has x on it
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i have no audio what so ever
 * ScorpKing doesn't know anything about audio..
<BluesKaj> Vermux, cat /proc/asound/cards
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: would that work for me i have no audio but nothing is muted what so ever
<Vermux> BluesKaj:
<Vermux> 0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<Vermux>                       Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at irq 22
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, try it , it'll just give a soundcard/controller name
<jussi01> !intelhda | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thomas_newbie__> anyone have a clue about my problem?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i know mine is an nvidia mcp51 chipset
<BluesKaj> Vermux , asoundconf set-default-card "Intel ICH5"
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: now im confused it says
<eagles0513875>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<eagles0513875>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 22
<eagles0513875> is my chipset an nvidia audio or intel audio
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, don't worry about the chipset , it's the card you want it to recognize AFAIK
<eagles0513875> so the card is afaik card
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: would this help at all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2013895
<BluesKaj> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: oh
<Vermux> BluesKaj: doesnt work
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: this is on a laptop i dont know if that would make a differencce
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I just deleted and added the usrer and no sound now
<GuiBlanco> Does anyone know how to get DBDesigner working in KUbuntu 7.10?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, asoundconf set-default-card "HDA NVidia"
<eagles0513875> reboot afterward
<Vermux> eagles0513875: me?
<eagles0513875> Vermux: no
<BluesKaj> Vermux,  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,click apply
<thomas_newbie__> How come when I try to search something in a Search engine in Konqueror it asks me to download the page or open in firefox??!
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: do i reboot after
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, yes
<eagles0513875> ok will do
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ok, no change
<BluesKaj> ok Vermux , this takes a few more steps , now :  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', then set the volume ctrls to 71%
<Vermux> BluesKaj: why it is still restarting the sound
<BluesKaj> Vermux, just exit that
<Vermux> ok
<home_> hello got a small keyboard problem :) changed the keyboard from qwertz to azerty when i am logged in i hqve the azerty board ( was able to change it) but when i got the logging screen i still have qwertz board  can someone tell me how to change it to azerty too plz ?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m7ac14a6c
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I get that when I type alsamixer
<jimmy51_office> Could somebody recommend a fully kubuntu supported (2D, 3D) AGP video card in the $150 USD (or less) range that would be suitable for running 3D games?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, you need to find and install the linux driver for your soundcard
<jimmy51_office> my ATI headaches are just too much for my taste
<intelikey> jimmy51_office i think intel has a few.   maybe look on the "supported hardware" page
<reverend_joshua> can i can delete /media/hdb1 without effecting the drive if the drive is unmounted?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: alsmixer?
<intelikey> reverend_joshua yes.   don't use -r though, just in case something trys to automount it for you
<Vermux> BluesKaj: how do I find and install the driver?
<BluesKaj> no Vermux, you need to find out what make and model soundcard is installed on your pc/laptop , do an lspci in the terminal and look for "audio controller"
<jimmy51_office> intelikey:  is that at kubuntu.org?  i'm not seeing it
<BluesKaj> Vermux, then do a search for the soundcard's linux drivers
<Vermux> BluesKaj: in Intel's web site?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Vermux> can I download the driver directly from Intel web site or only from Adept_manager?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, cool first try this in the terminal: asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER"
<BluesKaj> Vermux, then try 'alsamixer' in the terminal
<Vermux> BluesKaj: just did that
<Vermux> nothing
<BluesKaj> reboot
<Vermux> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Vermux> me?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Vermux> ok, sec
<home_> hello got a small keyboard problem :) changed the keyboard from qwertz to azerty when i am logged in i have the azerty board ( was able to change it) but when i got the logging screen i still have qwertz board  can someone tell me how to change it to azerty too plz ?
<Max_-> Hi, I've installed Kubuntu on /dev/sdb1 and now grub won't load it... but it can load PCLOS on /dev/sda... I'm on the Kubuntu LiveCD, how do I fix this?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: all this time I was in safe mode
<computahuser> I'm having kubuntu boot trouble, am I in the right place?
<Vermux> No command arguments supplied!
<Vermux> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<Vermux> KdeSudo will now exit..
<Vermux> BluesKaj:  ok, I rebooted
<BluesKaj> ok alsamixer ?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: the same error
<Vermux> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<matteo> hi all
<reverend_joshua> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<matteo> my ubuntu won't mount usb driver in d3lphin or konqueror
<matteo> but I can do it with pmount
<matteo> how can I fix it?
<matteo> A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<BluesKaj> Vermux, try this in the terminal one more time : asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER"
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ok
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I did that
<Vermux> BluesKaj: now, rreboot?
<BluesKaj> now choose alsa in the systemsettings /sound system
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I dont have that, I have autodetect
<BluesKaj> Vermux, change it
<computahuser> I'm not able to boot into Kubuntu 98% of the time. Once it boots it's fine. I have installed it but I'm having trouble getting past the boot phase. I get the error "kernel direct mapping tables up to 1000000000 @ 8000-d000"
<Vermux> to what?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: it is set to advanced linux...
<BluesKaj> advanced linux sound architecture + alsa
<reverend_joshua> i have installed the NTFS config tool but when i click on it, it does nothing
<BluesKaj> err =
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I dont have alsa in the list
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Vermux> ?
<BluesKaj> 'alsa' means 'advanced linux sound architecture'
<Vermux> heheh
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> it is till not working
<Vermux> can I download the driver from intel web site?
<BluesKaj> not finished yet
<BluesKaj> yes  Vermux , try that
<Vermux> how do I check again my card type?
<BluesKaj> lspci
<pirko> Hi all, I've just installed kubuntu 7.10 from USB according to http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/. During installation everything went fine. But now when booting from harddisk it freeze for o three minutes aproximate and then goes to recovery mode. Any idea what could be wrong?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: cant find it in Intel
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ok, I found the file from Asus. do I open it with the Ark?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: Ive never installed a driver in linux
<BluesKaj>  what's the file extension ?
<Vermux> dows anybody know how to install a driver in kubuntu?
<Vermux> zip
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> Vermux, that's not a linux driver . that's windows
<Vermux> in the Ark it shows tar.bz2
<BluesKaj> Vermux, tar.gz or tar.bz2 or .run  or .bin or even a deb file , but not zip in linux
<Vermux> BluesKaj: what do I do?
<ozziuss> hi
<Vermux> it showed zip
<BluesKaj> make sure you download the linux driver
<Vermux> it is
<BluesKaj> ?
<Vermux> the question is what to do? just open the file or I have to use adept_manager?
<ozziuss> i've got a problem. "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" << how to solve it?
<BluesKaj> then try ark
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | ozziuss
<ubotu> ozziuss: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<razor__> s
<BluesKaj> I have to go do some stuff..BB in an hr
<genii> ozziuss: Before trying the aptfix ensure you do not have multiple windows open with a package manager. Also that a scheduled update is not going on
<ozziuss> ubotu thx. it works.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx. it works. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I have no idea which file to click on. which file is equivalent to .exe or set up.exe in win?
<ozziuss> ok i got to go. thx a lot :)
<pirko> it seems after installation there are no /dev/sd* files and that's why kubuntu cannot start
<pirko> any idea how could it happen?
<pirko> and how to repair it?
<tuxi> hi
<tuxi> anyone noticed that after installing a plain gusty adept tries to upgrade the distribution?
<linux__> i dont have sound in kubuntu7.10
<linux__> soundcard realtek
<linux__> what i need to do
<tuxi> have you put up the volume in sound manager?
<linux__> yes, volume on 100
<genii> pirko: You installed to an sdX device, namely the usb drive. The grub settings on your internal hd are looking for a drive which likely you have unplugged or similar situation.
<tuxi> look in kmix if all the mixers are up
<linux__> all up
<pirko> genii: I installed on harddisk from USB
<pirko> yes the usb is now unplugged
<tuxi> please make an lspci and paste result
<tuxi> or upload to nopaste
<tuxi> execute in konsole as root
<pirko> genii: but if I plug the usb back nothing new happens, I can start to recovery mode and ls /dev/sd* gives nothing
<genii> pirko: The link you gave earlier is not for installing to hard disk from usb. Perhaps you gave the wrong link
<genii> pirko: eg: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<linux__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<linux__> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<linux__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<genii> pirko: That is to install ubuntu onto a usb drive or stick. Not the other way around
<linux__> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<sui> linux__: wuah... stop spamming
<linux__> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<pirko> genii: yes I now it's not primary for installation on harddisk, but I used this to create bootable flash disk and then I run the installation from it.
<linux__> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<linux__> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)
<linux__> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<linux__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<Datalanche> That's easy to follow
<linux__> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<Datalanche> ;p
<linux__> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<linux__> 07:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<linux__> 07:03.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<linux__> 07:03.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)
<linux__> 07:03.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)
<linux__> 07:03.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
<jpatrick> !paste | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> linux__: please do not do that
<pirko> genii: you think that I install whole the system on that small flash and on my harddisk there is only grub loaded?
<genii> pirko: I think whats happening is that when grub updated it included the ditribution which resides on the usb stick as the saved default to load first. When not found it eventually falls back through to recovery mode
<pirko> genii:aha so the system is installed but the grub doesn't knwo where it is?
<genii> pirko: Also the scenario you say is possible. That the hd only has grub and no actual linux
<genii> pirko: Either of the two situations are possible.
<pirko> genii:cool :-(, if the first scenario happened is there any way how to say grub wher may system is?
<pirko> genii: *where my system is...
<genii> pirko: Yes, when in console of Recovery mode, do: sudo fdisk -l     and see what drive it says is Linux. eg: /dev/hda1 or so likely since you said there were no /dev/sdX devices
<genii> pirko: Then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst   file to replace where it has the usb drive specified, sda1 or such
<genii> pirko: Actually no sudo is needed, since in Recovery mode. Just a habit on my part to put it.
<pirko> genii: ok I'll try it when it starts again, but what confuses me is that there is only one sata disk inside pc and i see ntohing like /dev/sda :-(
<genii> pirko: If the sata hard drive controller is set in the bios to something like "Compatability" it will seem to Linux that the sata drive is an pata (regular ide drive) and it will use hda instead of sda
<eddymrking> bonjour a tous
<eddymrking> comment ont fais pour installer amsn
<eddymrking> sur linux
<eddymrking> ?
<pirko> genii: fdisk -l says: /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<pirko> genii: there are also no /dev/hd* devices
<nuno> hey i need some help
<genii> pirko: Then we know now that the second thing is what has ahppened
<pirko> genii: may be I amo not realy in recovery console? The prompt looks like (initramfs)
<genii> *happened
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<nuno> can someone help me? xD
<MilhousePunkRock> I recently upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy... Now the Konqueror mouse gestures don't work anymore :(
<nuno> I need the intel pro wireless 3945ABG driver but i am a linux noob and i cant compile it xD
<pirko> genii: aha (initramfs) means that I am working only in RAM? hmm cool
<jussi01> nuno: it should be installed by default
<nuno> jussi01 , it doesnt work
<pirko> genii: now I'll try to boot from usb again to see what's with my harddisk - to be sure that the secon scenario happened
<nuno> It cant connect to my access point
<genii> pirko: The initial ramdisk which loads somewhere off your hd cannot determine where the operating system is, or else the driver needed to understand the hard disk controller is not provided in the file initrd so it fails and dumps you to a fake shell (busybox)
<jussi01> nuno: try in terminal: sudo modprobe ipw3945
<nuno> jussi01: kay
<nuno> ERROR: Cant find Intel Pro Wireless Connection
<pirko> genii: yeah that's my situation, now it do the same when trying to boot from USB :-(
<nuno> It isnt detecting it proprelly
<pirko> genii: any more advices what can I do next?
<genii> pirko: Why did you try install from usb... no cdrom on that computer?
<pirko> genii: exactly there is no optical mechanic, it's ibm x61s
<genii> pirko: Does the usb stick boot as expected, into linux?
<pirko> genii: yes it shows the first screen, when I select start live it fails to busybox
<genii> pirko: Work requires me but I have not abandoned you, expect some lag please
<pirko> genii: ok, thanks
<Max_-> I need to allow root to login in KDE *now*, anyone knows the trick?
<Max_-> I've created a password and can use it in a shell
<nuno> I need help again x_x
<jussi01> nuno: hi
<tim8> i'm having problem with hp LJ 1080 printer, what should i do?
<jussi01> nuno: quick question, is the switch to turn wireless on, actually on? (if you have one)
<nuno> Yes
<sub[t]rnl> Max_: kcontrol -> system administration -> login manager
<nuno> KNetworkManager doesnt detect it
<jussi01> nuno: sorry, happens all the time with people...
<nuno> I belive but what should i do?
<tim8> can someone help me with configering my printer HP LJ 1080?
<jussi01> nuno: is it detected if you type ifconfig into the terminal?
<nuno> wait ill see
<jussi01> !repeat | tim8
<ubotu> tim8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<bipolar> Max_-: under the 'Users' tab, you need to change the 'Below' number to 0. note that this will show all the system users in the system, unless you specificly hide them.
<tim8>  can someone help me with configering my printer HP LJ 1080?
<nuno> it only detects the ethernet and the loopback local
<jussi01> tim8: did you neot see the note from the bot?
<tim8> bot??
<jussi01> nuno: ok, Im not sure of it then. Im sorry.
<jussi01> tim8: ubotu
<bipolar> Max_-: also, I'm sure there is a better way to do whatever you need to do as root without running your entire kde session as root.
<nuno> Its weird cuz it detected it like yesterday
<tim8> sorry 4 that
<jussi01> nuno: actually, do you use windows at all?
<nuno> im using dual-boot
<nuno> kubuntu-XP
<jussi01> nuno: have you booted into windows recently?
<nuno> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<nuno> and i didnt boot in windows yet
<nuno> only kubuntu
<Max_-> bipolar: I'm trying to use k3b to burn a cd using the LiveCD... it was going to work but k3b said it didn't have the rights to do I don't remember what... so I thought if root started it it would work
<jussi01> nuno: try this, it _may_ work, go into windows, use the wireless card, then shut down correctly. its weird I know, but it helped with someone I know.
<nuno> Ill try
<cathrine> i have searched and read, but i need to ask: what is the right way of installing flash on kubuntu 7.10 today?
<jussi01> !flash | cathrine
<ubotu> cathrine: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bipolar> Max_-: from the livecd?
<Max_-> yes
<bipolar> Max_-: you have 2 cdrom drives?
<nuno> But it worked yesterday , today i changed something and now the KNetworkManager says: Manual Network configuration
<Max_-> nope, but loading k3b before ejecting looked like a good idea to me...
<cathrine> ubotu: do you know when the official fix will come?
<Michi> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> !bot | cathrine
<ubotu> cathrine: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bipolar> Max_-: I don't *think* so... but it's been a while since I ran a livecd
<bipolar> Max_-: I don't think you can safely eject the cdrom, and I beleve it's locked while you're running it.
<jussi01> cathrine: we dont know for sure, sorry, i beleive its dependant on adobe.
<^TheCrono> Hello
<bipolar> Max_-: otherwise the entire system would have to load into RAM
<nuno> jussi01
<Max_-> bipolar: yes, it's locked but using eject in konsole does the job... well you're probably right, it won't work
<nuno> it worked yesterday , today i changed something and now the KNetworkManager says: Manual Network configuration
<jussi01> nuno: ?
<jussi01> nuno: ahhh
<nuno> Maybe its because of that?
<^TheCrono> How newer is the current version of kubuntu than ubuntu 5.10?
<jussi01> nuno: very likely. go change back whatever you changed...
<nuno> Erm...
<llutz__> ^TheCrono: 2 yrs
<^TheCrono> Wow
<^TheCrono> Its been that long sence i tried it.
<jussi01> ^TheCrono: lots... 5.10 = 2005 - 10 (oct) 7.10 = 2007 - 10 (oct)
<genii> pirko: So to answer "does the usb stick boot to linux" , it does not boot into linux, but into again the busybox, correct?
<pirko> genii: correct it boots to busybox
<^TheCrono> Is kubuntu the best distro for someone who knwos squat about the technical side of things? I had ubuntu before, and i lov3ed it, but getting soem things setup properly was beyond my ability.
<genii> pirko: OK. You used originally another desktop/laptop computer with linux to make the usb stick?
<^TheCrono> So i went back to windows
<^TheCrono> but now i want to try again. :d
<pirko> genii: sure I made it on my PC
<nuno> I will try to boot on windows
<pirko> genii: just a note, because I was little bit lazy I didn't follow the article exactly and I just mounted the downloaded iso Instead of dionf things from live cd
<genii> pirko: OK. We do not have with just the laptop and the usb stick enough tools to repair the problem. So the options seem: Create another usb stick somehow which is actually valid. or: Use PXE boot to install, from the other computer thru thernet cord onto the problemmatic one.
<^TheCrono> I have a ubuntu 5.10 cd, should i install it then update and get kde, or is it better to just get kubuntu latest?
<genii> pirko: I would recommend the PXE way if the laptop is capable of booting from network
<pirko> genii: PXE? I haven't heard about it, but the laptop is capable to boot from network
<ForgeAus> thas what PXE is
<ForgeAus> pre-execution environment
<Daviey> pirko: PXE is booting from the network
<genii> pirko: Good.
<ForgeAus> BartPE is one way I think at least XP does has another way but not sure how to make it...
<pirko> genii:definitely i found it on google, bu i've no experiences, so if can you can guide step by step i apprecieate
<ForgeAus> assuming you want to boot into Windows that is
<ForgeAus> Chrono I'd recommend getting kubuntu but it is a big download...
<Daviey> pirko: If you find a guide for setting dhcp boot params on a win 2000 box - do let me know!
 * Daviey is a windows noob
<ForgeAus> its probably easier to install the kubuntu-desktop package and remove the ubuntu-desktop package lol
<ForgeAus> as long as you keep ubuntu-minimal along the way :)
<genii> pirko: Instead I will give you a good website to follow and be around here for guidance
<genii> pirko: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<pirko> genii: fine thanks a lot, I will try my best :-)
<ForgeAus> KDE is nice, I havn't found Gnome any good for me at all....
<genii> pirko: np  any questions just bring them to my attention
<theTheme> Hey I'm having a problem with my external hard drive.  I accidently turned it off while it was working and now I can't get it to mount.  It mounts in windows fine, but not kubuntu.  I can give the error message if someone can tell me how to use paste bin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | the theTheme
<ubotu> the theTheme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<earthcreed> theTheme:  Since you have it on windows, plug it in and then "safely remove"  This should make it mountable again.
<pirko> genii: regarding the netkit-inted package I can choose one of those: inetutils-inetd 2:1.5.dfsg.1-4 openbsd-inetd 0.20050402-6, does it matter which one?
<theTheme> thanks BluesKaj here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53068/ Is there some way I can force it to mount?
<genii> !info netkit-inetd
<ubotu> Package netkit-inetd does not exist in gutsy
<genii> bah
<pirko> netkid-inetd is metapackage
<BluesKaj> theTheme, I think earthcreed may have a fix..read above
<pirko> so which of real packages?
<genii> pirko: inetutils-inetd
<theTheme> earthcreed: Hey, I did that a few times, but still get the same message
<^TheCrono> Is a 5GB partition big enough for the kubuntu system?..leavign the otehr 75gb partition for doze/apps?
<theTheme> BluesKaj: Thanks, I didn't see that
<tuxi> ^TheCrono, i would suggest at least 10gig
<^TheCrono> Hrm, that is a large chunk i guess, ltos of uninstaling to play games. But it would work.
<sub[t]rnl> ^TheCrono➜ A 5 gig partition for / is plenty.  The base linux system won't even come close to that mark for quite some time.  The majority of the partition should be given to /home.
<^TheCrono> Heres a question, do i need to refort my entier drive?
<mani213> how do i get mirc for linx?
<^TheCrono> reformat*
<thomas_> mani213: you dont
<^TheCrono> Most distros come with it mani
<mani213> so how do i download
<tuxi> mani213, try xchat
<mani213> stuff off mirc?
<mani213> is it the same as mirc
<mani213> to download stuff?
<thomas_> mani213: konversation is quite good to
<tuxi> it supports xdcc as far as i know
<BluesKaj> yes, konversation does dcc etc etc
<^TheCrono> Because i was jsut thinking of makeing a 5GB partition, and leaving the rest alone.
<mani213> when i go on irc site to search
<mani213> it doesnt paste
<mani213> the file and open the chat room:S
<mani213> like internet explore
<^TheCrono> I wish my problems were this simple. Lol
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, seperate /home partition ?
<^TheCrono> I guess that is what i am talking about Blues
<^TheCrono> There will be a total of two partitions.
<^TheCrono> 1 with linux, 1 with doze/apps/data
<^TheCrono> Do i need to reformat the second partition with doze/apps/data?
<mani213> whats the compiz room called?
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, do you have a windows partition now ?
<^TheCrono> Yes, i'm cutting the Linux oen from that.
<^TheCrono> I need Windows for several Games.
<^TheCrono> And VB
<ForgeAus> try #Compiz
<pirko> genii: dhcpd failed to start
<jussi01> mani213: #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> actually it directed me to #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> yeah Jussi :) thats the one
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !compiz > ForgeAus
<pirko> genii: and can't find the apropriate log, in messages, the re is no error :-(
<BluesKaj> right, then use bootable GParted Live CD partition editor to do the resizing and ext3-linux formatting for you ...you can download and burn it
<^TheCrono> It really all depends on what Wine can run..if it can run everything, i won't even need windows.
<ForgeAus> hehe you didn't need to send me that jussi
<ForgeAus> nothing new there
<^TheCrono> How big is the entier Kubuntu distro?
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, did you see the above about Gparted ?
<ForgeAus> oh a few odd hundred meg like about 7 or so
<^TheCrono> Yes.
<^TheCrono> I want to burn the distro onto a cd, but i only got cdrw
<^TheCrono> Will one cd do it?
<ForgeAus> yes
<SlimeyPete> yes, one cd will do it
<ForgeAus> theres a LiveCD of the distro
<^TheCrono> And does the distro come with this Gparted?
<ForgeAus> purpose built to fit on a CD lol
<borncrazy> hi
<thomas_> ejp
<thomas_> jep
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> it comes with QTparted
<jussi01> thomas_: ??
<^TheCrono> Is that any better/worse?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu comes with gparted
<thomas_> same
<borncrazy> when i plug my usb memory in the usb port nothing happens
<ForgeAus> its a matter of preference the backend is the same
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, well I'm using about 14G , but i have quite a few apps installed and if you like to save video media etc on your drive then I'd suggest aminimum of 30-40G for Linux
<ForgeAus> (both are pretty much just glossy views of the parted commandline tool at some level)
<^TheCrono> Nah,my computer is msotly for Games and Music...most of my music is in Mp3 format, unless its sampels, but ive only about a gig of those.
<ForgeAus> Crono its built into the installer too
<theTheme> Ok, so i've been tinkering with it for a little bit, and my external hard drive doesn't show up (sdb1) in fstab, is that the reason I can't mount it and how do I fix it?
<borncrazy> do i need to mount it manually?   if  the answer is yes i would like to know how i do that.
<^TheCrono> That is another reason i need windows, for my DAW, but, i have been looking at what seems to be a nice Linux DAW i may switch to.
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio | ^TheCrono
<ubotu> ^TheCrono: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ForgeAus> whats a DAW?
<^TheCrono> Then, the only reason i need windows is for..um..i dunno, simcity 4 heh
<ForgeAus> IC
<^TheCrono> Digital Audio Workstation..like Fruityloops or Cubase
<ForgeAus> hehe fruityloops :) loved that program ...
<ForgeAus> havn't used it for a while tho
<^TheCrono> I use it now
<jussi01> ^TheCrono: I suggest seriously you have a look at ubuntu studio
<^TheCrono> Is ubuntu studio a hwole nother distro or jsut a package collection? [I'm kinda a noob on all this]
<anton_> How do I use a USB-memorystick in kubuntu?
<Daviey> anton_: try inserting it
<ftalon> I just installed the nvidia driver, and now im stuck in 1024x768 resolution, how can I make it go to 1600x1200 like it was before I installed this driver?
<anton_> Yeah, and what is next step?
<jussi01> ^TheCrono: have a look at what the bot said a moment ago...
<^TheCrono> ko
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono , check out Ardour (audio processor) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardour_%28audio_processor%29
<BluesKaj> ubuntu studio is a distro yes
<^TheCrono> Ardour is what i was looking at before
<andrew_> hello all
<borncrazy> so, can anyone help me?
<ForgeAus> born I don't know much about USB in *nix sorry
<awag22> i just installed a new motherboard, and i'm using the same ide drives, but now my harddrives show up as sda1 and sdb1 isntead of hda1 and hdb1... i thought sda* was only for scsi stuff
<borncrazy> when i plu my usb meomry in the usb port nothing happens. do i need to mount it manually? if the answer is yes i would like to know how i do that. :p
<jussi01> !tab > ForgeAus
<pirko> genii: ok I am prepared, but dhcpd still not run :-(
<borncrazy> ForgeAus: okay
<llutz> borncrazy: pmount /dev/<device>
<anton_> Borncrazy, see Kubuntu-se ! I've got an answer for you there
<BluesKaj> awag22, does everything work ok ?
<awag22> BluesKaj: yeah :)
<awag22> just makes me uneasy
<ging> halló ég er ging
<borncrazy> borncrazy: okay :)
<ForgeAus> I already knew about tab completion jussi, I simply don't use it
<borncrazy> i mean anton_
<anton_> Hehe
<jussi01> ForgeAus: ok, but it makes things much easier on people if you do...
<ForgeAus> not that I havn't given it a go before
<BluesKaj> awag22, then don't worry about it ...my hda switched to sda when I tried mepis ,,then back to hda when I returned to kubuntu
<awag22> BluesKaj: ok thanks, is there a command line command that shows ide devices that are connected even if they aren't mounted?
<ForgeAus> lol Blues, Mepis thought it was something like a Sata or Raid or SCSI device
<BluesKaj> awag22, dmesg | grep hd
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, mepis was ok , but a bit lame
<ForgeAus> yeah I think I breifly tried it
<pirko> hey anyone knows how to figure otu why /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start fails on 7.10 or at elast how to find it out?
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu still comes out ontop in my list of fav distros
<^TheCrono> So, i'm getting kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<^TheCrono> that's it?
<anton_> Hmm, you got 2 install it 2
<^TheCrono> Of courswe.
<^TheCrono> :D
<anton_> Heh :D
<anton_> How is your hardware?
<^TheCrono> Mine?
<anton_> Yeah
<^TheCrono> Well, will i be killed for a system script?
<^TheCrono> Its ok i guess, though
<anton_> Maybee you should got alternative-cd if yoy got bad RAM.
<^TheCrono> i got 1.5gb ddr
<^TheCrono> is that enough?
<anton_> Ah, okej. Ofc!
<^TheCrono> 2.5ghz celeron
<^TheCrono> ati x1300 256
<^TheCrono> and an 80gb HD
<anton_> Yeah, use the normal Kubuntu 7.10, dont need alternative-cd
<pirko> ok my dhcp won't start because: No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.1.15)
<anton_> Okej, 've you usd any linuxdist before?
<^TheCrono> does ubuntu still mail out 5-10 cd packets?
<^TheCrono> Ive used ubuntu 5.10
<pirko> I'm not experienced in dhcpd, please somebody give me a hint, what should i do
<jpatrick> ^TheCrono: yes, via shipit see topic
<anton_> Ah, okej..
<anton_> Why not download?
<^TheCrono> man, 5.10 was a pain in the butt
<^TheCrono> I am downloading
<^TheCrono> i was jsut cruious.
<anton_> Okey, aah, okey!
<^TheCrono> I also used knoppix
<anton_> ok
<^TheCrono> from the same era as ubuntu 5.10
<Vermux> who can help me?
<anton_> Okay
<anton_> With?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu didn't really catch my fancy til dapper
<Vermux> when I do log out , Im getting a black screen with messages
<^TheCrono> I'ma need help on partition stuff later though
<anton_> Okey, are you gona use Windows 2?
<fireknight> salve
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, make sure you keep windows where it is as first partition , shrink it to whatever you need then reformat the remainder to ext3 and maybe a 2G linux swap file at the end
<anton_> Make sure you got at least 2 partions, so you can but kubuntu on one and i you use windows you can choose witch one to boot in GRUB as starts automaticly when computer starts.
<fireknight> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<anton_> Nope, no italiano here
<thomas_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fireknight> grazie
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: what messages?
<thomas_newbie__> If I want to use my apache server to hose a forum, should I encode it, or get like a template?
<^TheCrono> Hopefully, if all things can work in kubuntu i won't need windows..and well..mission complete! :D
<SlimeyPete> thomas_newbie__: encode? you mean code?
<thomas_newbie__> SlimeyPete: yea
<^TheCrono> Depends how good Wine is.
<^TheCrono> Wine was garbage when i tried it before.
<thomas_> thomas_newbie__: yeah encode it ;)
<SlimeyPete> thomas_newbie__: normal thing to do is grab something like phpBB I think, no point coding your own if you don't have to
<thomas_newbie__> SlimeyPete: ok so you think phpBB is best
<BluesKaj> dunno about games on wine ...some ppl here think it's ok
<SlimeyPete> dunno about "best" but it's popular
<thomas_> BluesKaj: some are ok other aren't
<ForgeAus> whether you like wine or not depends on your needs
<Vermux_> when I try to log out from kubuntu Im getting a text screen with messages
<^TheCrono> i mainly need to know about WoW/Simcity 4..and GTASA
<ForgeAus> erm TheCrono sounds like you might have trouble then
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: what messages?
<Vermux_> starting K Display manager: kdm
<^TheCrono> Whcih is why i am keeping windows jsut incase.
<Vermux_> in the middle of the screen there is the following message: nn: /etc/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor:derectory non existent
<Vermux_> cpu frequency scaling not supported
<^TheCrono> wow, halflife 2 is on the platnum list
<^TheCrono> runs perfectly.
<Vermux_> then it keeps showing some more messages and says there are ok
<ForgeAus> I always thought it was strange that they made a halflife 2
<ForgeAus> wouldn't that be a full life?
<^TheCrono> Lol
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: does the login screen not re-appear?
<^TheCrono> Looks like simcity 4 will be a windows app from now on...unelss it gets better support
<Vermux_> Lovecraft: SlimeyPete no
<ForgeAus> hehe Crono its not better support from wine that it needs its just more compatibility probaly means it was poorly coded to begin with lol
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: no
<ForgeAus> (well more aptly said that it was coded for windows never really meant to run in Linux in the first place)
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, or 1/4 life :)
<^TheCrono> Well, simcity and simctiy 3k work under unix anyways..i hope they fix that for 4
<ForgeAus> Blues, thats halfing a halflife
<pirko> genii: are u still here?
<ForgeAus> that would be halflife 0.5 :)
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: well, the powernowd thing shouldn't be causing the problem. Are there any other messages?
<rotini> hello all.  In KDE's System Settings it's possible to control services.  Is that a reliable way to do it?
<^TheCrono> Though, there is a linux Simcity clone, but imho not very good right now.
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: cpu frequency is not supported
<ForgeAus> yeah lincity isn't really a substitute I'd recommend
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: there are two now. Lincity and Metropolis (which is the proper SimCity, ported)
<SlimeyPete> though Metropolis is a very recent port
<^TheCrono> Metropolis..never heard of it
<ForgeAus> but some new games put simcity's citybuilding to shame...
<Vermux_> the last message is Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: ^
<^TheCrono> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4088
<SlimeyPete> it's SimCity under a different name, ^TheCrono. The code was released but the name is still trademarked
<^TheCrono> theres this though
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: and I dont have the command prompt
<^TheCrono> Simcity one? :D
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: yup ;)
<ForgeAus> I liked simcity2000
<ForgeAus> and simearth
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: the messages are normal then. If you press alt-f2 at that point, can you log in?
<ForgeAus> after that I never really seemed to get into the ones that come afterwards
<BigT> mhh kann mir hier jemand den channel für den deutschen kubuntu chan sagen ?
<SlimeyPete> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I didnt have those messages ever bofore
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: yes, I can log in
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: they're just part of the boot process, I see them all the time myself.
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I never saw them
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: and believe me, Im booting a lot..hehehe
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: try "less /var/log/kdm.log"
<SlimeyPete> see if there are errors in there
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: yes
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: There are errors? What do they say?
<^TheCrono> They haven't found a way to run two OSes at once yet..so you can jsut alt-tab esque between them for apps etc?
<^TheCrono> I suppose that would require a system of its own....
<SlimeyPete> you can do it with a VM
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: 4812 x : client 17 rejected from local host (uid 1000). Also, client 2
<SlimeyPete> eg virtualbox
<^TheCrono> Can you do that to switch between kubuntu and doze?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: also I found: fatal server error: caught signal 11. server aborting
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: hrm, that is probably the cause of the problem. I am afraid I do not know how to fix it. If you use google and the ubuntu forums to search for the errors, you may find something.
<Alieno> any italian's channel?
<SlimeyPete> Sorry I can't be more help.
<SlimeyPete> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: thanks
<Vermux_> does anybody know what to do?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: Im rebooting, and will try to log in to gui as root and then log out
<anton_> Anyone as got a nice filesharing program to recommend?
<ForgeAus> you can do it Crono
<ForgeAus> but for your purposes 3D is the problem
<BluesKaj> anton_, look in the kmenu for ktorrent
<SlimeyPete> anton_: amule, ktorrent
<ForgeAus> Virtualization often doesn't do 3D well, you'll have to check the docs to find specifics
<SlimeyPete> VMWare does DirectX but only under a Windows host IIRC
<Alcapond> I Have problems with the desktop-effect in KDE4. I have ATI-Card and OpenGL says it's working, but shows no desktop effects. Thx for help!
<SlimeyPete> it won't convert oGL -> DX
<^TheCrono> Does utorrent run on kubuntu?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: ok, the resolution is screwed now
<anton_> Yeah, but i dont want to fileshare via torrents
<anton_> I wont to use like limewire
<Vermux_> cant do anything
<^TheCrono> slsk/ares work id imagen in Wine
<anton_> Ok, i like ares
<ForgeAus> SlimyPete no fair I'm pretty sure the other way around works
<anton_> It's nice
<^TheCrono> try it in wine
<^TheCrono> ares is by no means a complicated program
<gmpf> v
<ForgeAus> but I don't think its translating DX -> OGL
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: erk, oh dear. Does the same thing happen when you don't log in as root?
<anton_> Complicated, ares? :O
<^TheCrono> Do i need to do extra things in kubuntu for mp3 support?
<SlimeyPete> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlimeyPete> I think you have to enable restricted formats asper above
<SlimeyPete> but I can't quite remember (it's been a while)
<^TheCrono> Ive no clue how to do that.
<SlimeyPete> that page will show you, I think.
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: Im checking now
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: ah, seems to be ubuntu-only
<anton_> The crono, yes, but use audacious instead
<^TheCrono> audacious?
<^TheCrono> instead of what?
<^TheCrono> Heh.
<anton_> Yes, to play mp3-files
<anton_> Instead of amarok
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: no, it is fine as a user
<^TheCrono> amarok>?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: what do I do?
<^TheCrono> anton,you have lost me
<^TheCrono> :(
<^TheCrono> Let me jsut get kubuntu install and working first, heh
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: that's very odd - it should be using the same configuration for both. I think you may have some strange permissions issue on your system or something.
<^TheCrono> Hrm, does kubuntu come with ethernet drivers?
<^TheCrono> or how does that work?
<SlimeyPete> if you haven't looked on the forums yet then I'd recommend doing so, and maybe make a post there about it
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: yes, I had to change some permissions earlier due to a problem
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: yes, the kernel has many drivers built in
<^TheCrono> Chances are my standard ethernet card will work?..what about ati drivers?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: what did you change?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I couldnt get into Aministrative mode with the userName
<anton_> Ah, okay, i thought u got probs with playing .mp3files? :P
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I dont exactly remember
<^TheCrono> iwill anton_
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: yes, the chances are good. ATI should work OK by default but for 3D you'll need to install the restricted ATI drivers.
<^TheCrono> jsut not yet :D
<SlimeyPete> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<^TheCrono> by restricted to you mean illegal?
<SlimeyPete> no, closed-source.
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: also I had a problem with the sound, it didnt work
<awag22> is there a way to set your max swap usage size to lower than the size of the swap partition?
<anton_> Ok, if u got probs with mp3 files, use audacious?
<^TheCrono> It seems kub untu comes with an app that does all this
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I changed something in group audio
<pirko> genii: hi are you still here? probably I need help I already setup my tftpd but i got TFTP open timeout on client
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: if I were you I would put a post on the forums. Try to remember what you did and write it there, then describe your problem. There are lots of forum users out there and one of them may have encountered the same problem.
<SlimeyPete> it sounds like a weird one to me
<ForgeAus> I can't find much info on this metropolis simcity port
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: yeah, it's a bit new
<^TheCrono> i remember before it was like go into root, type "//r/f//avhs//-s-f-4/com"..then google for spamnetsomethingkey and paste it into root, and then aptget someshitprogram1.5 because 1.6 had a bug...blah blah
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: yes, I worked in safe graphics mode while changing these settings
<pirko> I'm trying to provide netboot installation on my machine but still got TFTP open timeout, does anynone know how to find out the cause?
<^TheCrono> Just to get mp3 working
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: woops, Micropolis
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: is there away to delete everything without reinstalling kubuntu. just restor the default settings?
<jussi01> !language | ^TheCrono
<ubotu> ^TheCrono: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^TheCrono> Oops
<fhd> hi! just wondering: is there kopete (mainly kmail) in kde 4.0? the packages available in apt don't install for me...
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: not really, but try: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg; sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<SlimeyPete> it *might* fix things
<Vermux_> ok
<jussi01> fhd: kde4 support > #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> pirko: I am back hopefully. Some network problems and also work occupied me , apologies
<fhd> jussi01: thank you! (and sorry)
<jussi01> :)
<oreth|> ok
<oreth|> i installed MythBuntu over my Kubuntu installation
<oreth|> now my K menu is BARREN
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: nothing happans when I type those
<oreth|> and all my file associations are GONE
<pirko> genii: no problem, I'm just done with the manual provided, but it seems somethiong is wrong, because i got TFTP open timeout
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: nothing at all? No messages?
<ForgeAus> lol micropolis was the original name simcity was going to be called
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: no
<ForgeAus> but its just a basic one... nothing like simcity4
<genii> pirko: So you have a directory: /var/lib/tftpboot  ?
<pirko> genii: ps ax | grep tftp gives ntohing
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: it just skipped to the next line (In konsole)
<pirko> genii: yes I have that directory, but not sure if tftpd is running
<faithful_one>  i just downloaded the restricted drivers for my video card, and now, gnome isn't finding it or displaying it correctly, how do i put the drivers back the way they were?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: hmm. Try rebooting anyway. I can't remember if it's supposed to print some messages or not.
<pirko> genii:ls /var/lib/tftpboot/386  boot.img.gz  mini.iso  netboot.tar.gz  pxelinux.0  pxelinux.cfg  ubuntu-installer
<oreth|> is there anyway to REBUILD kde?
<oreth|> so that all my apps and stuff are in teh K menu and my file associations are there?
<pirko> genii: dhcpd semms to be up because the laptop obtains the IP
<oreth|> i can't even open an mp3 or run a python script anymore
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: if you used an automated tool to do it, then there is probably a backup of your configuration. You'll need to overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the backup file(which is probablyalso in /etc/X11/)
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: ok, how do i do it?
<genii> pirko: Did you edit the /etc/default/tftpd-hpa file so the line in it reads: RUN_DAEMON="yes"        and next line: OPTIONS="-l -c -p -s /var/lib/tftpboot -u root"                          ?
<trappist> :q
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: what commands do i use?
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: I rebooted. it is fine. now I'll try logging off
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: first of all: "cd /etc/X11" then hit return then type "ls" and hit return
<SlimeyPete> tell me if there are any xorg.conf files there
<pirko> genii: no because there was /etc/inetd.conf
<pirko> genii: give a minute i check the second possiblity too
<genii> pirko: If tftpd is not enabled in that file it does not matter if inetd calls it or not
<Vermux_> SlimeyPete: getting the same messages again
<anton_> Go Go Sweden !!!
<^TheCrono> so 5GB is enough for kubuntu?
<^TheCrono> i want to be sure
<SlimeyPete> Vermux_: oh dear, it didn't work then, sorry. I can't think of any more advice to give you I'm afraid.
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: yes, you can fit it in 5GB.
<Vermux_> ok, thans
<Vermux_> thanks
<SlimeyPete> not a huge amount of room to breath, but it'll do
<^TheCrono> 7GB ok?
<pirko> genii: aha now understand, i have chnged no to yes, should i run something now?
<genii> ^TheCrono: Yes enough. Although you may run out of room if you install many things or do not clear out /var/cache/apt/archives     on occasion
<faithful_one> there is xorg.cong and xorg.conf.1, .2, .3, .failsafe,& .failsafe.bak
<^TheCrono> i am wanting to know, because as it stands, i have abrely a gig left..so that means some stuff has got to go, heh, but jsut how much
<genii> pirko: Yes.   sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start
<^TheCrono> i'll do a 7gb partition
<SlimeyPete> ^TheCrono: I have used 3.8GB on this laptop, which has been running Kubuntu Gutsy for a few months.
<SlimeyPete> but I don't download many files etc
<^TheCrono> i'llprolly tget alot,lol..i'll do 7
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: there is xorg.cong and xorg.conf.1, .2, .3, .failsafe,& .failsafe.bak
<Vargoth> hello
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: "sudo cp -p xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf"
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: then enter your normal user password
<mark_> can anyone help with and external HDD issue?
<Vargoth> i have a problem with compiz, when i activate compiz, and deaktivate "windows decoration", then i can't see any titles of my windows any more
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: ok, then reboot?
<^TheCrono> Here is a question, if i free up 8 gigs, and tell the program i want 7 gigspartition..willit partition thew free space or overwirte other stuff?
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: no need to reboot, just do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: if it doesn't work then try doing the same with xorg.conf.2, .3 etc
<SlimeyPete> until it works
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: would gdm work the same way?
<mark_> Vargoth PM me!
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: yes, just substitute gdm for kdm
<pirko> genii: done but still the same problem
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, what partition editor are you using ?
<pirko> genii:where can I found the log from tftpd?
<^TheCrono> what ever coems with kubuntu
<Vargoth> i deactivated "windows decoration", because it has a big border around my kde task bar
<genii> pirko: list again the files in /var/lib/tftpboot
<^TheCrono> qtpart i think
<^TheCrono> or soemthing
<BluesKaj> oh bummer , b=never used qtparted ..always use GParted Live CD ...excellent app
<pirko> genii: drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2007-10-16 01:21 386 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9018633 2007-10-16 00:21 boot.img.gz -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9512960 2007-10-16 00:21 mini.iso -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9002347 2007-10-16 00:21 netboot.tar.gz lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2008-01-22 20:40 pxelinux.0 -> ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-01-22 21:07 pxelinux.cfg drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-10-15 23:59 ubuntu-installer
<pirko> oh
<mark_> make an executable bash file containing this code
<oreth|> anybody?
<mark_> #!/bin/bash
<mark_> compiz --replace &
<mark_> sleep5
<mark_> emerald --replace
<pirko> genii: 386 boot.img.gz mini.iso netboot.tar.gz pxelinux.0 pxelinux.cfg ubuntu-installer
<oreth|> my K menu is completely empty
<genii> pirko: no need for the ls -l   , just  ls       would have worked
<mark_> and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<oreth|> is there a way to repopulate it?
<Vargoth> thank you mark_
<Vargoth> i'm going to try this now
<BluesKaj> oreth|, install kubuntu-desktop?
<^TheCrono> they said kubuntu comes with gparted
<oreth|> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<oreth|> and that will "re-install" my kde setup?
<BluesKaj> just the kubuntu default apps
<oreth|> well
<oreth|> when I try to open "my computer" or whatever it is...
<^TheCrono> Lol
<oreth|> it brings up a dialogue "OPEN WITH"
<genii> pirko: please use now the pastebin website and put there for me to look at the contents of:   /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<genii> !paste | pirko
<ubotu> pirko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mark_> whenever i try to connect to my external hdd it says hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<BluesKaj> oreth|, my computer...do you mean the Kmenu ?
<Vargoth> does bash files need a file extension?
<oreth|> Blues: there's the K menu... and then the "system" menu, i guess
<mark_> nope
<oreth|> where you can access Home, Network, Storage Media
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: ok, i did have to reboot my system, and now everything seems to be back to normal, thanx
<Vargoth> ok, why is this neccessary?
<BluesKaj> the kmenu is where all the apps are listed
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: :)
<oreth|> clicking on any of those Icons brings up an "Open With" dialogue
<Vargoth> make it executable means, to set them the rights 777 ?
<oreth|> Blues: I have no apps listed
<Vargoth> or can i give the bash script a lower level right
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: the system did kick out an error tho, and it's one that i've seen quite a bit of...
<faithful_one> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<faithful_one> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<faithful_one> The last error message was:
<faithful_one> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<faithful_one> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<BluesKaj> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxshadow> 2
<pirko> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53077/plain/
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: any way to get that fixed too? :)
<genii> pirko: OK, reading
<BluesKaj> !K Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark_> right click and the second tab there a box to make it executable
<SlimeyPete> faithful_one: that does sound a little odd, but I don't know how to fix it. You're better off asking Gnome-related stuff in #ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> !info kmenu
<ubotu> Package kmenu does not exist in gutsy
<Vargoth> thx mark_
<mark_> np
<oreth|> blues: i understand what the kmenu is
<faithful_one> SlimeyPete: ok, i'll check there, thanx
<Vargoth> do i need to update or install a graphic driver, to get more fps in games? i have a ati radeon 9000
<oreth|> blues: http://www.seopher.com/images/kubuntu/menu.png
<oreth|> the k-menu is what's selected
<oreth|> i have only the items listed under ACTIONS
<oreth|> everything else is blank
<oreth|> the menu to the left.. the system menu
<oreth|> if I click any of those icons, it brings up the "open with" dialogue
<^TheCrono> will kubuntu be able to use my windows install of firefox for mt favorites and stuff etc etc?
<^TheCrono> my*
<reverend_joshua> i can't seem to get amarok to play mp3s
<^TheCrono> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faTe> hi
<^TheCrono> hi
<mark_> also make sure you installed compiz-kde, not compiz-fusion
<faTe> can somebody help me with pidgin on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<oreth|> what's wrong with your pidgin install?
<ForgeAus> Crono you might be able to import them if your lucky but otherwise no
<ForgeAus> really favourites in windows are just saved as shortcuts to urls anyway
<Vargoth> ok, i'm going to UnInstall compiz fusion
<faTe> oreth|: not relly with the install, more with the xfire plugin
<faTe> i can't install it
<faTe> and i'm a noob and don't know real to compile
<oreth|> xfire being the online community for gamers?
<Vargoth> compiz fusion are only plugins right?
<Vargoth> are compiz fusion plugins not compatible with compiz-kde?
<faTe> oreth|: yes this xfire
<mark_> kdoes anyone know how to play back xvid files?
<SlimeyPete> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlimeyPete> mark_: most linux media players should do it
<SlimeyPete> vlc will, certainly
<mark_> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
<oreth|> faTe: are there instructions somewherre?
<mark_> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<faTe> oreth|: i seached it, but i'm now asking in #pidgin, maybe somebody can help me there, but i found no intructions
<oreth|> hrm
<pirko> genii: what about firewall could be the problem?
<Vargoth> thx mark_ i deleted all previous compiz installation and install now yours
<^TheCrono> wow, i emptied my recyle bin, and i gained 20 gigs..heh
<mark_> you got it working
<mark_> ?
<pirko> genii: I found something in dameon.log
<reverend_joshua> i cannot find libxine-extracodecs in synaptic
<Vargoth> not sure, i'm going to reboot now, and then i will tell you ^^
<pirko> genii: cannot bind to local socket: Address already in use Jan 22 21:35:01 habr in.tftpd[6190]: received address was not AF_INET, please check your inetd config Jan 22 21:35:01 habr inetd[5162]: /usr/sbin/in.tftpd: exit status 0x4c00 and many similar messages
<Vargoth> i'm back in 3 minutes
<sub[t]rnl> reverend_joshua➜ are you using gutsy?
<mark_> run compiz --relace
<mark_> replace*
<reverend_joshua> dapper
<BluesKaj> reverend_joshua,  Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage    Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<AdamBright> Ok i was reading all the linux on xbox 1 stuff but its all horribly out of date, has anyone gotten a recent version of kubuntu working on the xbobxx, say gutsy?
<Vargoth> i'm back :)
<Vargoth> at the startup, the 3d desktop effects wasn't loaded
<mark_> run compiz --replace
<Vargoth> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<Vargoth> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<Vargoth> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mark_> you need to install your GFX driver
<mark_> open up the restriced driver manager in the system setting
<Vargoth> but compiz is running, but only witout a window title
<genii> pirko: One minute still, making a new file for you
<mark_> did you install the gfx driver?
<Vargoth> no
<mark_> thats a must
<anton_> anyone as know a server I can use in aMule?
<pirko> genii: I am also analyzing again the hwole thing and I am not sure about the /ect/inetd.conf
<SatManUK> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pirko> genii: why there is twice /usr/sbin/in.tftpd ? may be it as a typo?
<Vargoth> the system told me, that i'm not using restricted drivers
<mark_> yeah, install them, their restriced because their not open source
<Vargoth> so I must install the ATI drivers manually?
<mark_> you can, its very simple
<Vargoth> my list in restricted hardware is emtpy
<faTe> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" <---what means this, what am i needing?
<mark_> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Vargoth> ok, thanks for the link, i'm downloading the packet
<mark_> kk
<mark_> just run sudo sh *.run
<Vargoth> should I use the automatic or the manually installation?
<mark_> automatic
<faTe> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" <---what means this, what am i needing
<SatManUK> im back in england, and i need to setup a wireless network on one of the pc's (pracitce run for when my own pc is couriered over later in this week)/
<SatManUK> I have a belkin wireless card
<tuxi> hi
<SatManUK> but kubunutu can't identify exactly what it is
<fhd> hi
<Vargoth> hi
<tuxi> anyone knows the command for the nvidia driver manager
<SatManUK> (its one i just found lying around :)
<fhd> tuxi: nvidia-settings
<Vargoth> installed
<mark_> now reboot
<tuxi> no i mean to install the driver
<SatManUK> any suggestions on how best to install this card?
<SatManUK> it reports its a belkin unkown 700f
<tuxi> anything like commercial driver thingy
<tuxi> SatManUK: did you google for it
<fhd> tuxi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx    should be the one. not sure, installed it with restricted manager last time
<fhd> tuxi: restricted-manager-kde     that tool should list the card and install the driver on demand
<tuxi> searched the restricted manager ;-d so thanks
<Vargoth> ok, i'm back in 3 minutes again :)
<faTe> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" <---what means this, what am i needing
<mark_> kk
<smeril> what is the install comand for lynx?
<SatManUK> i installed the card, installed ndiswrapper, imported the win xp drivers, modprobed ndiswrapper but still it isn't detecting any wireless hardware
<genii> pirko: Firstly:          sudo ln -s /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux /var/lib/tftpboot/linux; sudo ln -s /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz /var/lib/tftpboot/initrd.gz; sudo mv /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default.bak
<tuxi> smeril apt-get install lynx O_o
<kraut> hi
<faTe> hey guys, i wanted to "compile" (or sth. like this), but the console printed this line: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<kraut> could anybody give me please a hint, why my keyboard works in kdm, but not in kde?
<kraut> something crashed before and i don't know what's broken now
<SatManUK> im reading something about it on linuxquestions.org
<pirko> genii: done
<faTe> can somebody say me what it means or what i need?!?!
<smeril> thanks
<Vermux_> when logging out the screen is transfered to terminal 8. and tty7 has a blinking dash
<Vermux_> can somebody help me?
<genii> pirko: Then: sudo nano /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default                                       this will be an empty file now. Copy and paste from here into it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53079/
<faTe> hey guys, i wanted to "compile" (or sth. like this), but the console printed this line: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<faTe> can somebody say me what it means or what i need?!?!
<Vermux_> the only way to start the gui again is to type in a terminal sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<faTe> ::::::/
<Vermux_> need help
<faTe> hey guys, i wanted to "compile" (or sth. like this), but the console printed this line: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<faTe> can somebody say me what it means or what i need?!?!
<pirko> genii: done
<Vermux_> forget it, Im formatting and that's it
<pirko> genii: can i try the boot again?
<faTe> i wanted to "compile" (or sth. like this), but the console printed this line: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Vargoth> ok, back
<Vargoth> the compiz is now loaded at startup, must i start this at every boot?
<mark_> unless u start kwin first
<anton_> Someone as can post a aMule server as I can download froom?
<smeril> when i try to install lynx it says that i am not root open 13 etc what does that means
<smeril> mean
<pirko> genii: again the timeout :-(
<Vargoth> what is kwin?
<mark_> kbuntu without compiz
<Vargoth> i opened with the command : compiz --replace , but it still doesn't detect any drivers
<mark_> hmm, im at a loss then
<cva> smeril: sudo aptitude install lynx
<kim> Hey guys I have a question
<faTe> why is nobody answering MY question
 * faTe begins to emo around
<kim> I wanna know how to install divx web player for Kubuntu
<kim> Can anybody help me out
<_Angelus_> faTe:  what distribution are you using?
<Vermux> While booting with the dvd in order to install Kubuntu gusty I got the following error: The Process for the media protocol died unexpectedly
<faTe> _Angelus_:  kubuntu 7.10
<Vermux> it happaned after the gui was up
<_Angelus_> faTe:  "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<_Angelus_> :)
<Vermux> anybody has idea?
<faTe> oh
<faTe> oke :/
<_Angelus_> without the quotes of course
<_Angelus_> ah , and in a commond prompt, not on a paper with a pencil
<faTe> thanks _Angelus_ :* :) yeah thank you
<_Angelus_> fo' nothin'
<Vargoth> mark_ , do I maybe need to install this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl ?
<faTe> tz!
<faTe> i even not can thank you
<mark_> possibly
<wilson> if its an nividia card it won't
<mark_> im sot sure hot to trouble shoot driver issues
<Vargoth> the effects works, but only the window title is missing ^^
<wilson> oh
<wilson> you needa  window decorator
<wilson> best thing to do is install emerald
<Vargoth> ok, it doesn't detect my graphic card, but it seems to work now
<_Angelus_> faTe:  depends if your a woman , bad luck for me cause i have a girlfriend, but if your a man, i would apreciate some good potent weed
<Vargoth> when I started compiz before I installed the ATI drivers, it has big white border around kde taskbar
<_Angelus_> haha
<faTe> _Angelus_: i also have a girlfriend :/
<faTe> :P
<Vargoth> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Vargoth> Starting emerald
<Vargoth> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
<Vargoth> but compiz run without problem
<Vargoth> but doesn't detect the driver
<joe_> nter shows up in the window "Configure - KDE Control Module" and when I try to print a document, it shows up. Also there is a little printer up near my clock and it shows the status fo print jobs. BUT nothing prints even though the status windwo says its complete. what could be causing this?
<joe_> my printer**
<sub[t]rnl> Vargoth➜ you don't need Xgl, as long as  glxinfo |grep rendering  shows yes, then your in good shape
<Vargoth> the system said no
<faTe> _Angelus_ my friend:
<faTe> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths"
<pirko> genii: hey good news i replaced inetutils with openbsd version and got a step further
<faTe> what means this?
<faTe> sudo apt-get install x-libraries ?!
<_Angelus_> hmm
<_Angelus_> if im not mistakin
<_Angelus_> sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<Vargoth> and in the restricted driver list is emtpy, but when I follow the tutorials on the ubuntu FAQ's, I should see them
<faTe> ok i'll try
<genii> pirko: Sorry again for lag, it is my work here needing me. Here now until they call me again
<genii> pirko: Have you gotten tftpd-hpa to run on the server?
<Vargoth> I can't unterstand, why my restricted driver list is empty
<pirko> genii: I found http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=404760 a and then replace netutils with openbsd
<genii> pirko: Ah, good. My netboot install setup is very old, with Dapper
<Vargoth> the ATI catalyst control panel doen'st work either
<pirko> genii: uisng your configuration I got some error (don't remember) now trying the original one
<pirko> genii: and it seems good!
<genii> pirko: So the client is now booting into the setup, yes?
<pirko> genii: yes starting an installation, I am very happy, thank you very very much for support
<Vermux> I got the message on kdedesktop when booting from the dvd: "the process for the media protocol died unexcpectedly"
<Vermux> does it imply on hardware problem
<Vermux> ??
<faTe> aahhh!!!
<genii> pirko: Glad to help, even if it did occupy much time due to my work here
<faTe> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!" <--- _Angelus_?!?! :)
<pirko> genii: sorry for disturbing your work
<pirko> genii: btw: what's a clock by you?
<pirko> genii: here is 22:43 :-)
<smeril> tja neb
<ubuntu> tja
<ubuntu> VAD H'NDER
<genii> pirko: here 16:43 so almost 5pm which is my work is done time :)
<smeril> whats the command for install firefox
<smi> tja
<faTe> help please: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<pirko> genii: ok so thanks again to spent your work with me :-)
<Vargoth> I think, that I installed a false driver?
<genii> pirko: Enjoy kubuntu
<pirko> genii: is there some way how can i pay the score to you?
<Vermux> how do I format the partition?
<Vargoth> I redownloaded the driver again, but when i execute the ".run" file, it tells me an error: ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<smi> kubuntu-se
<smi> #kubuntu-se
<faTe> help please: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<pirko> genii: just let me now on my skype: pirkojm or ICQ: 330718616
<LjL> smi: /join #kubuntu-se
<LjL> !repeat | faTe
<ubotu> faTe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> faTe: try « sudo apt-get install libqt3-dev »
<gurtubay> cual es el link de IRC en español de kubuntu?
<Taggnostr> hello
<LjL> !es | gurtubay
<ubotu> gurtubay: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gurtubay> gracias
<Vargoth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305419 <- someone got a solution, but is it really neccessry to install ubuntu again?
<faTe> thanks LjL
<faTe> "E: Paket libqt3-dev hat keinen Installationskandidaten", in english like: pacet libqt3-dev has no installationcandidates
<Taggnostr> how much space kubuntu needs? I'm going to install it on virtual machine just for use some programs, and I don't need to save any data, do you think that 5GB are enough?
<faTe> what should i do now?
<faTe> Taggnostr: i9t could get "tight", but try it :P
<Taggnostr> actually I've ubuntu 6.06 and I only use 3.5GB, the dvd of kubuntu is 4.5GB, but I don't know if all the data will be copied on the disk
<Taggnostr> 4.3GB*
<stdin> faTe: try "libqt3-mt-dev"
<faTe> thanks stdin
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, 6G should be safer
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> I still have 12GB free :P
<Vargoth> cya
<thomas_newbie__> For my phpBB2 Server do I want to link /var/www/phpb to /usr/share/phpbb2/site ??
<intelikey> ok now i am working on configuring a lan in which the default gateway could be any of several boxes,  any thoughts on simplifying that ?
<intelikey> if Jucato was around i'd ask him...  :)
<faTe> i go to sleep
<faTe> god night u all
<intelikey> sleep well
<^TheCrono> so 7gb kubuntu partition and 2gb swap?
<fdoving> intelikey: so do you want the load to be distributed randomly among the alternatives or what's the plan?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono 7g sounds excessive unless your home is on it too  then sounds maybe small.
<^TheCrono> ive been getting diffrent reports on this lol, so hwos 5gb kubuntu and 2gb swap?
<intelikey> fdoving no. the gateway can be any of   but not multiples   i.e. only one box will be gateway at any given time
<fdoving> intelikey: how do you know which ?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono will your home be seperate ?
<intelikey> fdoving exactly.   that's where my snag is.
<^TheCrono> my home will be on a 70gb partition, it will have windows on it aswell
<intelikey> ^TheCrono then yes 5g should be enough for the install.   you might want to go ahead and make it 7g   seeing that you have plenty of room to play with.
<^TheCrono> well, i wouldn't say pelnty, that 70GB is full upto 60gb
<^TheCrono> lol
<^TheCrono> with no major games installed
<^TheCrono> well, no, i do got a few games, nvm
<^TheCrono> but i tend to fill up very fast
<intelikey> ^TheCrono the install will take about 3g roughly.  but you will need some slack on there for /tmp and package cache
<^TheCrono> hows 6gb?
<^TheCrono> i'm mostly doing games and music
<^TheCrono> that shouldn't take much more stuff
<^TheCrono> space*
<SatManUK> i am setting up a belkin 7000f network card, with a Realtek RTL8185L chipset
<SatManUK> I have downloaded the linux drivers from Realtek Website
<SatManUK> removed NDISWRAPPEr
<SatManUK> but im getting an error - no such device
<intelikey> ^TheCrono ummmm remember that /tmp may be used in editing movies so you need enough free space to do that.
<pirko> hey does anyone know which driver pass to the hts541612j9sa00 disk. it is not recognized durign installation
<SatManUK> wlan0 - no such device
<^TheCrono> i don't do movies [why does everyone think i will edit movies?]
<intelikey> ^TheCrono i'd say 6g   after hearing what you plan on doing.
<intelikey> sorry musig  not movies   that was a brain hicup
<Vargoth> does someone knows, why I can't see any drivers in the driver restriction utility?
<intelikey> music   i still can't say it.
<fdoving> intelikey: then fetch a routing daemon and configure it to figure it out for you :)
<^TheCrono> well, my entier music setup right now takes around 3 gigs
<^TheCrono> that will be on /home anyways
<^TheCrono> i guess
<^TheCrono> on the 70gb partition
<intelikey> ^TheCrono you don't do any editing of the music files?
<^TheCrono> i make them in a DAW, and save them, usualy as mp3, not wav
<^TheCrono> and i ahve about 1.5gb sample cd i use
<^TheCrono> and the rest is jsut the music apps and system
<Vargoth> I think, that I should install kubuntu again -.-
<intelikey> ^TheCrono ok  about 5 or 6g   you'll be fine.
<^TheCrono> swap file...2gb is fine?
<^TheCrono> what is swap partition for anyways?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<justin_> is there a irc program that runs in an x window
<intelikey> ^TheCrono swap needs to be large enough to write all of the ram to it,   if and only if you plan on using hybernate
<jussi01> !swap | ^TheCrono
<ubotu> ^TheCrono: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<justin_> not a gui program
<intelikey> ^TheCrono i don't hybernate and i don't use swap.
<justin_> i mean a terminal window
<jussi01> justin_: you can run irssi in konsole
<^TheCrono> i ahve 1.5gb of memory
<justin_> just type irssi??
<jussi01> !info irssi
<^TheCrono> somaby 1gb swap would be fine
<intelikey> then 2g swap would allow hybernate   yes.
<Vargoth> tired with installing the ATI driver :)
<jussi01> justin_: you need to install it first: sudo apt-get install irssi
<fedor__> ^TheCrono leave it at 2GB
<^TheCrono> k
<ubotu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am having a strange issue on my laptop - it has a 1280x800 screen, X server uses the full res (wallpaper is on the whole screen), but the DE (KDE, to be precise) seems to be aware of only 1024x768 (apps maximize only to this size, althogh Kicker seems to work OK)
<^TheCrono> and kubuntu can look at my parition with data and doze on it and find its way around?...i can keep ti on ntfs right?
<rysiek|pl> searching google gives me a whole lotta results... about twin view, etc. ;)
<intelikey> i have 512m ram and stopped using swap three years ago.  while i only had 128m.
<intelikey> ^TheCrono /home doesn't need to be ntfs no.
<^TheCrono> can it be though?
<^TheCrono> i am keeping my windows install for now
<intelikey> ^TheCrono not without lots of tweeking.
<^TheCrono> wteeking?
<^TheCrono> what do i need to do?
<intelikey> linux doesn't live in ntfs space without scba gear
<^TheCrono> i rememebr it worked fine last time..and that was 5.10
<hola> how i can enable ssh cominication between tw pc? . I dont know how to enalge port 22
<^TheCrono> i had 3 paritions
<burner> is there a way to set a default search provider in konqueror so that if I just start typing and type "planet kde" for example, it will just search google?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono i didn't say that linux couldn't access the fs, i said that it doesn't work for system files.    and you need the permissions bits on several files in your home dir.    ntfs has no permissions bit
<^TheCrono> what exactly does that mean? heh
<intelikey> means that if you make your home dir ntfs then several apps will break.
<^TheCrono> well, what do i need to do to keep ti set up so that i can switch to windows if i need to?
<intelikey> unless you set the psyudo permission correctly then only a few will.
<Vargoth> does someone know, what this means:
<Vargoth> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<intelikey> ^TheCrono you need to move home back to the main partition and mount the swap partition some place like /mnt/    and enlarge the / root partition as much as possable.
<hola> how i can enable ssh cominication between tw pc? . I dont know how to enalge port 22
<jussi01> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rysiek|pl> guys, so anyone with the sub-resolution in kde?
<intelikey> by swap   i mean. the partition with the data   not the actual swap partition    sorry.
<^TheCrono> the main partition is the one with windows on it right? [the 70gb one]
<intelikey> no  /
<intelikey> main linux  partition.
<intelikey> let me rewrite all that.
<^TheCrono> but,if i put all the data on there, then won't windows be unable to read any of it, if i need to use it?
<fedor__> ^TheCrono: better make sure you have that windwows data backed up, I have a bad feeling about this install :)
<^TheCrono> i can alwasy reinstall window
<^TheCrono> and i'm abcking up music/image and a few other tuings i need anyways
<fedor__> ^TheCrono: thats why I said data not OS
<^TheCrono> things*
<^TheCrono> i jsut need it so that i can switch between linux and windows, and still use the same data for each, heh
<intelikey> ^TheCrono you need to move the data-swap partition (70g) to some place like /mnt   and make / about 12g    that way you can access the data from either windows or linux and have home on ext# fs so you don't have permission related app trouble all the time
<^TheCrono> or do i need to drop one or the other
<^TheCrono> when i get ready to install it,i'll consult you again, because i kinda don't really know what you jsut said heh
<^TheCrono> i may jsut reformat the entier thing and start from scratch
<matt____> i would like to discover how to automatically run programs/bash scripts at certain times of day. i believe there is something like that around here somewhere, i just can't find it, someone point me to it?
<Alloosh> hi, how do I connect a computer to the local network?
<^TheCrono> 75% complete :/
<intelikey> what i said was set it up something like    hda1(windows)    hda5(linux 12g mount on / )    hda6(data ntfs mount on /mnt)
<intelikey> oh and   hda7(swap 2g)
<intelikey> or how ever you number yours.
<^TheCrono> 4 partitions, one for windows, one for linux, one for swap, one for data?
<^TheCrono> correct?
<intelikey> that's it.
<^TheCrono> the data partition will be..ntfs?
<intelikey> yep
<firedog> hi
<^TheCrono> ok
<^TheCrono> i understand now..why 12gb for linux though?
<firedog> hi
<jussi01> !hi | firedog
<ubotu> firedog: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> ^TheCrono cause your home dir is on it
<firedog> guys this is totally new to me
<^TheCrono> what goes into home?..heh
<firedog> iam having problems here
<^TheCrono> when i install a program,say fire fox..it goes onto home?
<jussi01> !ask | firedog
<ubotu> firedog: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<firedog> can any one help me with this
<jussi01> firedog: whats going on?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono it will make files in your home yes.  but the home and the system will be sharing the same space  so you don't want to over croud either
<firedog> iam not able to go online with the konqueror
<firedog> wat do i have to do
<^TheCrono> but i can also install firefox on say..the data drive, and linux can use it from there aswell?
<jussi01> firedog: are yu connected to the net?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono no.
<^TheCrono> Oh?
<firedog> iam chatting with u people right .. i must b online
<intelikey> not unless you are talking about using a windows version and wine
<jussi01> firedog: I didnt know if you were on that pc or not.
<intelikey> is firedog on line ?
<firedog> yes
<^TheCrono> So all programs/applications for linux, must be ion the same drive linux is on, and not an ntfs drive
<^TheCrono> in that case, i could make the limnux drive..say, 60gb, and the windows drive smaller..as i will use linux more?
<^TheCrono> maby 50/20, respectively
<^TheCrono> i need a bigger HD
<Vargoth> is it not possible to install ati driver into kubuntu?
<^TheCrono> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vargoth> it says, that my operating system is not supported
<jussi01> !ati > Vargoth
<jussi01> Vargoth: follow thos instructions :D
<intelikey> ^TheCrono linux installs applications/packages differently than windows.
<^TheCrono> exectuables cannot be on ntfs, but an image on ntfs can be viewed by linux jsut fine...right?
<^TheCrono> or a music file
<^TheCrono> etc
<^TheCrono> or wine
<intelikey> correct
<Vargoth> yes I did, but the problem is, it doesn't work like the tutorial
<^TheCrono> wine can run programs off ntfs?
<Taggnostr> is there some tutorial for installing kubuntu?
<LogicalDash> Is there a folder where the desktop config files in my K menu are kept?
<Vargoth> my restrited drivers are empty
<Vargoth> don't not why
<intelikey> wine is a windows application layer for linux
<jussi01> Vargoth: which card?
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Vargoth> Radeon 9000 Pro
<jussi01> Vargoth: thats because that card is supported by the opens source radeon driver
<hola> jussi01: tnks
<^TheCrono> hrm, so i must decide my partition sizes, as you cannot simply change them, heh
<jussi01> Vargoth: you dont need to install drivers for it
<Vargoth> so when i install kubuntu, I doesn't have to do anything?
<jussi01> Vargoth: correct
<Vargoth> ok, and compiz and so one works correctly?
<Vargoth> with 3D accelerator?
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> yes
<intelikey> ^TheCrono that's about the size of it.    mind the pun.
<jussi01> after that^
<jussi01> I got to run
<^TheCrono> i'll give windows 20GB
<^TheCrono> 2Gb swap
<^TheCrono> and the rest into linux
<intelikey> that leaves how much ?
<^TheCrono> is there a reason to seperate windows from the windows ntfs partition?]\
<Vargoth> but why tells glxinfo | grep render
<Vargoth> No?
<elvirolo> ations --> terminal
<elvirolo> [23:33] <alexbOrsova> desertc: I've been googling for an hour and none of the proposed methods have worked so far
<elvirolo> [23:33] <elvirolo> i'm having a network problem : i have two laptops here ; on the first one, whenever i connect it via ethernet to my modem, the internet connection works fine (using dhcp). on the second one though (also running gutsy), i get the following message "No working leases in persistent database"... both /etc/ntwork/interfaces are exactly the same... why is that ?
<mrdigital> anyone know why no sound on my tv tuner?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono no.  windows will cry if you don't give it the first primary
<^TheCrono> so 3 partitions is ok
<Vargoth> the only thing, what i don't unterstand is, why glxinfo | grep render gives the echo No?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono what is that 80g disk ?
<Lynoure> elvirolo: check the logs on the dhcp server, if you have access to it. Sounds like it is out of IPs
<^TheCrono> yes, 80gb
<Vargoth> when 3d accelerator is successfully activated at installation of kubuntu?
<elvirolo> Lynoure: well... i tried connecting the second laptop while the first one was not connected and it still doesn't work
<Lynoure> elvirolo: leases can span over reboots
<elvirolo> Lynoure: ok
<^TheCrono> ok, so eyah wine installs to linux /home...that way on the occasion wine doesn't run something i got 18GB free on windows partition to run it
<^TheCrono> i got another 8gb hard drive, iw ish it worked
<^TheCrono> it probably does i am jsut doing something wrong
<intelikey> ^TheCrono yes three is ok.  but i'd make four like this.    20g(windows) [extended 6g(linux / system-root) 2g(swap)  52g(linux /home)]    reason for the seperate home partition is if you have to or want to reinstall linux you don't have any trouble with saving data  it's all in your home and you just don't reformat it.
<^TheCrono> that sounds good
<^TheCrono> i need need to elarn to delete shit lol
<Vargoth> ok, i'm going to reinstall my kubuntu
<^TheCrono> i ahve so much unused crap on my HD
<elvirolo> Lynoure: i'm so stupid i can't remember what the ip of the modem is
<Vargoth> maybe that could help my graphic problems
<Vargoth> good night
<thomas_newbie__> how do I restrict www.mydomain.com/phpbb directory from being accessed by people? I don't want that to be accessible right?
<intelikey> thomas_newbie__ ummm change the permission on it ?    just a guess, i'm not a web devel
<Alloosh> how come there is no answer? question again, I have home network, how do I connect ubuntu machine to the network so I would reach the internet?
<Taggnostr> while installing should I set the swap as primary or logical partition?
<intelikey> Alloosh you setup ipforwarding on the gateway and add the route to the linux box     route add default gw <ip.the.gateway.boxen>
<intelikey> Taggnostr linux cares not.  so suit your self.
<intelikey> Taggnostr the only restriction i can think of is the four primary limit
<Alloosh> intelikey: I have ubuntu desktop connected to the internet, using a desl modem/router, and when I plug the other windows machines to the router they connect to internet, I got another ubuntu laptop here, and I plugged it and its not connecting, whats missing?
<Taggnostr> ok, I only have root and swap
<intelikey> Alloosh i know not.
<intelikey> Alloosh you need networking help and that's my weak suit.
<Alloosh> intelikey: thanks for the good well:)
 * intelikey only wishes he had a dsl modem to play with.
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> ups
<killown|away> how do I to disable kde4 composite effects?
<corinth> KDE4 settings > Desktop > untick desktop effects, killown|away
<intelikey> Alloosh you might run kdenetworking on the lappy and see if it helps
<intelikey> errr knetworking
<killown|away> corinth ty
<corinth> killown|away: Np.
<intelikey> Taggnostr not of any import. but just a passing thought.  my hd doesn't even have a partition on it.
<intelikey> so linux is very flexable
<root__> hello there! is ther an easy way to reinstall kde? i managed to screw up in some way (am currently logged in to fluxbox via a startup script) because i could'nt log in with kdm... :S
<intelikey> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm ooops.
<intelikey> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<intelikey> but that wasn't what i was looking for either.
<Taggnostr> I'm installing it on virtual machine and last time I tried I had problems
<intelikey> root__ there is a way to remove all of kde,   you could then install kubuntu-desktop and violoa
<intelikey> root__ i can't find the howto right now.   maybe you could look for   remove kde   on google
<root__> hmm.. :/ i can't login to kde... it screwed up after my last update, don't know what to do, so I in my desperation tried to install everythiong i could, and removed my .kde folder... :S
<root__> intelikey ok...
<intelikey> root__ alternatively   you can reinstall any given package with    apt-get install --reinstall package_name   but that would require something like   dpkg -l | grep kde     to get a list
<root__> i just started this fluxbox and ran kicker
<root__> ok
<intelikey> root__ now.  your issue may not be what you think tho.   do you have any free hd space on our home dir ?
<intelikey> for want of free space kde will fail to start.
<root__> yes, I do like 20 gig
<root__> oh.-
<root__> that's not it. :(
<intelikey> and if you have root owned file in your home you can have that problem.
<intelikey> own your home
<root__> i think i've like tries to install KDE4 on top of my original kde... :S
<root__> tried*
<root__> i wrote dpkg -l | grep kde
<root__> and it says a lot of kde 4 stuff..
<Taggnostr> what is the kde version with the latest version of kubuntu ?
<root__> -_-
<intelikey> howto own your home#   sudo chown <username_here> -R <home_dir_here>
<intelikey> Taggnostr 3.5something  but 4 is avalable
<Taggnostr> ok
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> back in a few.
<victor__> hola a todos
<victor__> alguien habla español aquí?
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<victor__> lista de canales?
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<corinth> Anyone have the Kopete problem where receiving / sending webcam crashes it?
 * corinth hears crickets chirping.
<pierreth> hello, my apache does not work with my .php files
<pierreth> can someone help with the configuration?
<blizzzek> bye
<NickPresta> pierreth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP. Specifically, check out the Troubleshooting section on PHP5
<pierreth> NickPresta: thank you
<genii> pierreth: Also you may find some assistance on these subjects of apache and web server things in the channel #ubuntu-server
<pierreth> genii: OK
<^TheCrono> does kubuntu use less resources than windows xp?
<biovore> ^TheCrono: depends..
<neville> TheCrono In my personal experience, they've been about the same, if not Kubuntu uses slightly less
<neville> It just depends on what you do
<biovore> yeah.. the advantage comes when you running multipule copies of things..  5 firefox's on windows = 5 * that of linux..
<biovore> because of shared memory..
<hydrogen> 1 copy of ff on linux 5*copies of opera on linux
<hydrogen> = in there somewhere
<snikker> i've got this error when i run vmware: "libpng12.so.0: no version information available" can you help me?
<biovore> snikker: I don't think thats a problem.. should still run just fine..
<^TheCrono> ok, kubuntu is done downloading :D
<^TheCrono> time to backup stuff for a few hours
<wimpies> Hi all, on my guts my firefox claims it cannot produce flash content.  flashplugin-nonfree is installed.  What could be wrong ?
<chuck_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> wimpies: have you seen the topic?
<chuck_> #help
<chuck_> !help gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gamepad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^TheCrono> !help joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^TheCrono> or amby...
<^TheCrono> !help controller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help controller - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^TheCrono> oh well
<stdin> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<snikker> biovore: it don't run... :(
<chuck_> Anyone know much about getting usb gamepads to work in edgy eft?
<^TheCrono> edgy eft?
<chuck_> just an older release of ubuntu
<chuck_> 6.10
<stdin> I'd guess you configure it in system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> joystick
<wimpies> stdin : is firefox not a part of kubuntu ?
<stdin> wimpies: it's not installed by default
<stdin> konqueror is the default web browser
<wimpies> stdin : yes I know but too many websites cause failures.
<wimpies> Stdin : is the plugin still not fixed ?
<stdin> ubotu: tell wimpies about fash   |  wimpies, see the private message from ubotu
<^TheCrono> i currentlyhave 1 partition with windows on it, i want to keep windows..if i were to empty everythign else exept for windows, and broke my HD into 4 partitions, the aprtition that has windows installed..will it be damaged?..or do i *have* to reinstall windows
 * genii hesitates to point out typos to stdin
<wimpies> ubotu: tell wimpies about flash
<stdin> yes, I'm on too many channels :p
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<stdin> ^TheCrono: should be ok, the installer can even do that for you
<^TheCrono> can the intsall transfer files from one partition to another, so i won't have to save them to cd, then reload them onto HD?
<stdin> ^TheCrono: you can do that manually, it won't touch your files
<^TheCrono> i'm turning a 80gb windows ntfs system into 4 partitons, 20gb for windows, 6g extended for system/linux, 2gb swap, and rest as /home
<^TheCrono> CAn it though?..i don't want to do that if i don't have to :D
<Exotics2> Hi all... Here is a free adult forum for you ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com --- EXOTICS ADULT FORUM FOR YOU !  FREE MEMBERSHIP !  SHARE AND BE A MEMBER ! Thank you !.......
<Exotics2> Hi all... Here is a free adult forum for you ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com --- EXOTICS ADULT FORUM FOR YOU !  FREE MEMBERSHIP !  SHARE AND BE A MEMBER ! Thank you !.......
<genii> ^TheCrono: Since you have access to Konsole before/during/after install, you can manually mount a partition and copy stuff over
<genii> AAAAAAA ADBOT
<^TheCrono> well, never mind actually, because i am reformatting
<^TheCrono> so one way or another everything weill be deleted
<^TheCrono> can i make my /home partition with kubuntu, format it, get it read, then transfer my files [not even 2gb worth] over to it, then partition and format the rest into the other 3 partitioons?
<^TheCrono> like, get half of the HD ready, transfer the files i need, then do the other half
<^TheCrono> or do i need to simply wipe the whole thing and start from scratch
<^TheCrono> and one mroe thing, i got the cd, i don't think its live cd, so can i do all this from windows?
<nalioth> hi stdin
<mrdigital> bmk789: ?
<stdin> ^TheCrono: you don't need to remove everything to resize it, just make sure you have enough free space available
<^TheCrono> i'm delete everythign exept the stuff i want to transfer, and window
<^TheCrono> i might even put all the stuff i am keeping into a .rar
<^TheCrono> it jsut depends if i want to be doing computer stuff all night lol
<^TheCrono> started at 1PM, its now 6PM and i have barely got kubuntu burned yet
<billyd> I just discovered 12 bad files on the ISO that took 30 minutes to download.  Gonna buy a DVD
<^TheCrono> i think i will need help thouhg, like, how to i make my windows partition my 'main' one..not for me, but windows hates not being main
<^TheCrono> or teh first to boot one or how ever that works
<^TheCrono> i want to boot to linux, but i want to be able to use windows jsut in case
<^TheCrono> and can i make kubuntu require a password before it loads anything?
<stdin> ^TheCrono: the installer will take care of most of that for you (settings windows up to be the 1st partition and allowing you yo boot it). and you'll have to supply a username and password to login to kubuntu anyway
<Taggnostr> I installed kubuntu \o/
#kubuntu 2008-01-23
<pirko> Hi I am installing kubuntu via netboot but the disk controller is not recognized. It is ich8 chipset, ahci is enabled. any advice?
<^TheCrono> does the intsall know what is /home what is swap and what is extended?
<^TheCrono> i used to know how to install ubuntu heh
<^TheCrono> but that was 5.10
<Taggnostr> what is the min/suggested ram for kubuntu?
<biovore> Taggnostr: I would suggest 384 or more.. else it runs like a slug..
<fignew> Taggnostr: depends on how heavy of a user you are ;)
<wimpies> stdin : I tried the fix on the referred page and the package now installs but still firefox does not load plugin ?
<stdin> wimpies: have you restarted firefox?
<wad> I'm playing with my new laptop (Thinkpad T61), and the sound is rather screwy. There is a volume control icon at the bottom right, but it doesn't do anything. Regardless of where I set the slider, the volume stays the same: medium. There is a "mixer" button, and it has a "PCM" slider (whatever PCM stands for) which actually controls the volume. Do you guys use something else? kmix seems lame to me.
<wad> For example, in KMix, there are a bunch of cliders for microphones on the "output" tab. Huh?!?
<Taggnostr> I just have to run 1/2 programs
<wad> s/cliders/sliders/
<wimpies> stdin yes I did
<stdin> wimpies: I can't really help much, I don't use flash often and I run hardy not gutsy
<Tonren> My keyboard stopped responding.  I couldn't even Ctrl + Alt + F1, but then I did an Alt + SysRq + R, and I was able to Ctrl + Alt + F1 into a VT and open up irssi to get here.  Why is this happening in KDE?
<Tonren> Anyone?  This is a horrible showstopping bug.  Please help me.
<biovore> dmesg show any hints
<Tonren> Nope.
<wad> Tonren: I think most people here are seeking help, rather than providing it. :) I know I'm certainly in the first category.
<wad> Tonren: Did you have stuff on the display?
<Tonren> wad: Yeah, I mean, other than the keyboard not functioning, KDE is functioning exactly as it should.
<Tonren> I even used my Firefox bookmarks to navigate to a few threads on the issue.
<Tonren> It seems unnervingly common, but there are no solutions.
<wad> Tonren: Just use the mouse. Keyboards are overrated anyway.
<wimpies> stdin : do you have flashplugin installed ? Can you check if you have an /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin ?
 * wad ducks
<wad> Tonren: I guess I can ask a serious question: Did you change anything recently on the system, that could have affected this?
<stdin> wimpies: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Jan  6 09:09 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<wad> Specifically, anything in xorg.conf, maybe?
<nosrednaekim> Tonren:i'm hearding alot of these reports... you need to disable slow keys in systemsettings->accesibility
<wad> Hey, look! Someone who knows stuff!
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: your mouse still works, right?
<wimpies> stdin : hmm, thx ... i have that too :(
<^TheCrono> Wow, 1.2GB is the size of my folder 'small games'
<sebiz> español
<^TheCrono> i might not even keep those, they may not work
<respatix> does anyone know how to register a nick
<sebiz> hola ayuda en español
<Dragnslcr> !es | sebiz
<^TheCrono> type /chanserv help
<ubotu> sebiz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<^TheCrono> or /nickserv help
<^TheCrono> its going to take 6 hours to compress my shit
<^TheCrono> stuff*
<^TheCrono> That's a long time
<Tonren> wad: I don't think so, really.  And, yeah, the mouse still works.
<^TheCrono> i even have 4 compressors going at once
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: then go to system settings->accesibility and disable slow keys
<wimpies> stdin : it works now ... for some reason (Just started and started firefox two or three times)
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: Slow Keys is disabled; it was never enabled.
<respatix> identify
<stdin> wimpies: flash is odd, I guess sometimes it needs a kick :p
<wimpies> Thx CUALL
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: hmmm.. let me see
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: Every time I Ctrl + Alt + F7 back to KDE, I have to Alt + SysRq + R to get back to my VT.
<Tonren> I'm on an HP Compaq Presario v2565us laptop.
<jimmy51> hello, does the second item on this page (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/knetworkmanager/knetworkmanager_0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu7/changelog) mean it's already in place in the package?
<pierreth> my php bug was firefox
<pierreth> everything was working
<pierreth> firefox is caching the mime types
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: hum, are you certain slow keys is disabled?
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: Absolutely, positively certain.
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: What does slow keys do?  Let you hold keys down to type them?
<txwikinger> Tonren: you have a probem with the keyboard?
<respatix> <^TheCrono> I typed for the help and got it.  but still don't get get it.  it said identify and set.  what do i type register my nick
<^TheCrono> its /msg nickserv register password i think
<^TheCrono> not sure
<respatix> let me try
<jimmy51> here's an excerpt:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53091/
<respatix> that didn't seem to do anything
<Tonren> txwikinger: Yes.. a terrible, horrible problem.
<txwikinger> It might be that slowkeys somehow switched on
<Tonren> txwikinger: nosrednaekim was thinking the same thing, but it definitely isn't.  No chance at all.
<jimmy51> there is or was a bug in kdenetworkmanager that prevents me from connecting to a windows server vpn.  this changelog shows a fix was implemented, but i'm not sure if it's in 7.10
<txwikinger> try to press one key for several seconds and see
<txwikinger> Tonren: what exactly happens?
<Tonren> txwikinger: I tried that, nothing happened
<stdin> jimmy51: see what version you have
<Tonren> txwikinger: Just nothing.  The keyboard completely stops responding.  If I hit Alt + SysRq + R, I can hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 and go to a VT, which is what I'm doing now
<CruCio> anyone here running ubuntu or kubuntu on their PS3 ?
<CruCio> What makes you guys chooses Kubuntu over Ubuntu ?
<^TheCrono> KDE
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tonren> Jesus... there are dozens of people on the boards with this exact same problem, and no one knows how to fix it.
<txwikinger> Tonren: You could try to remove xserver-xorg-input-evdev and relogin .. maybi this helps
<NickPresta> Perhaps such an application doesn't exist, but I was wonder if there was any way to easily make brackets that I can print? I am aware of bracketmaker.com but a local application is preferred. Any ideas?
<jimmy51> stdin: (linux newness shows... )  how do i check my version from the command line?  i see it in the adept gui, but i'm curious about the cmd line method... apt-version or something?
<NickPresta> jimmy51, to check your system version: lsb-release -a
<NickPresta> jimmy51, lsb_release, sorry
<stdin> jimmy51: "apt-cache policy <package>" so in your case "apt-cache policy knetworkmanager"
<^TheCrono> man, my computer is using 30gigs of my HD..and i can'tfind that 30 gigs anywhere
<^TheCrono> windows/programfiels is only 4GB
<hari> hello
<jimmy51> stdin: ok, i'm running "1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5"
<jimmy51> stdin:  his changelog says "1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu6"
<stdin> jimmy51: then you don't have it, if you look at the changelog "knetworkmanager (1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu6) hardy; urgency=low" you can see it's in hardy
<hari> i have p4 ht processor but kubuntu does not display two processors is there some way i can enable hyperthreading?
<jimmy51> stdin:  is there any way i can force mine to upgrade to the version the fix is in?
<NickPresta> ^TheCrono, you could always do: `sudo du -sh /` and see where the bulk of your space is being used. cd into the largest folder and run `du -sh` there until you find the root of your problem. Check out `filelight` too, in the repos.
<hari> i tried ht=on acpismp=force but nothings seems to work
<^TheCrono> i'm not on kubuntu yet, i'm deleteing stuff off my HD so i can partition easyer
<stdin> jimmy51: you can either request a backport on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager  or wait for hardy to be released
<^TheCrono> i got an 80 gig HD, main partiton is 74GB, 50GB is free, everything on the partition is 15GB..wheres the other 10?
<^TheCrono> 10gb is hiding somewhere
<jimmy51> stdin:  thanks for the help.  i'll look around on the link you sent and try to request it.
<stdin> jimmy51: you just file a bug report saying "Please backport knetworkmanager to gutsy because ..." and put in the reason
<Tonren> :-\  My computer froze.
<^TheCrono> well, here goes, i hope this is bootable
<txwikinger> Tonren: Can you do things with the mouse>
<txwikinger> ?
<scubar> hi
<nosrednaekim> back..
<Tonren> txwikinger: It's working fine now.
<Tonren> txwikinger: It will continue to do so until it randomly decides to break again.
<txwikinger> do you have a lot of swapping going on at the same time?
<nosrednaekim> thanks txwikinger
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: I didn't do anything :)
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: you tld him to remove that package
<txwikinger> Ah.. was that helping?
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | txwikinger just accept a cookie ok?
<ubotu> txwikinger just accept a cookie ok?: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<txwikinger> :)
<txwikinger> thanks nosrednaekim
<basy> Hi, I set system settings -> monitor&display -> power saving to 5hour, but monitor turns off after 10min. How can i find what is turninig off my monitor?...
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to run Compiz Fusion on an intel 965 (aka X3100)
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: hey, if you have a forums account, mind posting what worked for you?
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: and...
<rysiek|pl> I have set "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" and compiz runs... and X hangs
<rysiek|pl> I get "I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0" in Xorg.0.log
<Taggnostr> uhm, kubuntu starts without gui
<rysiek|pl> ...and google was not of much help
<humbolto> is there something like the CTRL+Shift+u then unicode shortcut in KDE to create unicode chars which are not on the keyboard?
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: what driver are you using? i810 or intel?
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: intel
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: I tried i810 while fighting with the widescreen problem (nvm, solved), but... xorg wouldn't even get up with that; should I try once again? It might have been the other options that were changed that killed xorg then
<nosrednaekim> no.. intel is the correct driver
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: ask in #compiz-fusion
<^TheCrono> Ugh, anyways, what is the command to install kubuntu?..it left me at a prompt saying ubuntu@ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: ok, thx
<nosrednaekim> Taggnostr: are you in recovery mode?
<biovore> ^TheCrono: it did install..
<^TheCrono> so..what hapepned?
<biovore> X probably isn't starting because its dosn't like its configuration..
<^TheCrono> How do i fix this?
<biovore> depends.. how much unix you know?
<^TheCrono> lol, i'm in here asking if it installed
<biovore> so nothing then..
<^TheCrono> Not much, i'm trying to learn
<Scubar> i know as much unix as a goat does english
<Taggnostr> I've a monitor with 1680x1050 but I'm running on a virtual machine so it is in a window
<^TheCrono> I remember a desktop and the like last time.
<Dr_willis> ^TheCrono,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    - installs the full kuybuntu desktop on your system
<^TheCrono> why do i need to downlaod kde?
<^TheCrono> i jsut got it and installed it
<^TheCrono> kubuntu desktop
<Taggnostr> it tried some resolution but they failes, then it asked me the user and pass without gui
<biovore> ^TheCrono: you installed using kubuntu desktop installer CD/DVD?
<^TheCrono> 7/10
<^TheCrono> cd
<^TheCrono> yes,
<nosrednaekim> Taggnostr: this is in a vm? which VM manager?
<^TheCrono> kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Dr_willis> ^TheCrono,  you are making very little sence..  If you  installed using the Kubuntu cd. then you have kde.
<gtt> ugh
<gtt> i'm having the hardest time with kde4
<^TheCrono> KDE won't load though
<biovore> ^TheCrono: when you booted of the CD did it find your graphics?
<Taggnostr> virtual box, I've just installed the guest addition, reboot and the gui didn't start
<Dr_willis> ^TheCrono,  NOW you are starting to make sence.
<^TheCrono> No clue.
<Scubar> thats why theres a kde4 channel
<gtt> it forwards to #kde.. ?
<biovore> ^TheCrono: when you put the disk in the drive and booted the CD ... did a desktop come up?
<Dr_willis> So The newly installed system is not booting to the X login screen then? YOu are just getting a console prompt?
<^TheCrono> no,
<nosrednaekim> gtt: #kubuntu-kde4
<^TheCrono> its stayed at a prompt
<biovore> ^TheCrono: what graphics carD?
<^TheCrono> ati radeon x1300
<biovore> hmm should have worked..
<^TheCrono> let me try to reboot it
<^TheCrono> brb
<Dr_willis> ive learned to never trust ati. :P
<gtt> nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<biovore> yeah.. ati + linux = crud
<biovore> most of the time..
<Scubar> where can i get i386 libs so i can install opera ?
<biovore> Scubar: you on amd64?
<Scubar> yup
<biovore> Scubar: apt-get install ia32-libs
<^TheCrono> i rebooted and it loaded windows xp
<Scubar> ty
<biovore> ^TheCrono: if you boot the installer cd it should come up in a gui to install..
<Scubar> ill let adept update all my packages first as ive just installed again
<Scubar> after the 15th attempt at making vista and kubuntu install
<Scubar> was being a pain in the ass
<biovore> yeah.. vista has 2 be the first partition on the drive
<^TheCrono> i did, and i installed it..it had the kubuntu icon with the blue bar going abck and forther, then ti said kubunto laoded or somethign and gave me a ubuntu@ubuntu prompt
<Scubar> yea
<Scubar> i just found that out
<Scubar> stupid vista
<sebiz> español
<biovore> ^TheCrono: yeah.. thats not the gui I am talking about..
<^TheCrono> i rebooted, kubuntu said take the Cd out and hit enter..i did, computer went off..i turned it on, windows xp laoded iup
<Scubar> did u get the text based installer by any chance ? Crono ?
<^TheCrono> yes
<sebiz> hola
<^TheCrono> had several options
<biovore> the X windowing system dosn't look to have started..
<sebiz> como estas
<Taggnostr> nosrednaekim, when I start it there is the kubuntu logo with the progress bar, when it reachs the end appears: usplash: Setting mode 1280x1024 failed, 1152x864 failed using mode 1024x768
<Scubar> why not just get the live cd and install it that way
<^TheCrono> let me try again
<^TheCrono> i thought i did
<nosrednaekim> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Scubar> well theres ur problem then
<biovore> he got the desktop-cd.. (no command line install on that disk)
<^TheCrono> so...what do i do?
<Taggnostr> after that kinit: name_to_dev_t(...) kinit: trying to resume from .... kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Taggnostr> and the the login appears without gui
<^TheCrono> there is no gui ever
<sebiz> canal en español
<biovore> ^TheCrono: not sure.. I wouldn't probably try farther because of your lack of unix knowledge.. you hardware probably isn't supported then.. :-(
<^TheCrono> ive had this before
<^TheCrono> on a crappyer system :D
<ubuntu> hello
<^TheCrono> i used ubuntu 5.10 last time
<Taggnostr> nosrednaekim, should I try that command?
<sebiz> hola
<sebiz> canañl
<nosrednaekim> ^TheCrono: log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the dialog
<^TheCrono> if i installed 5.10..can i update it to 7.10 and get KDE?
<sebiz> canal en
<nosrednaekim> Taggnostr: no... take a look at that link then
<^TheCrono> and it would be all the same i believe
<Taggnostr> ok
<ubuntu> I have an issue and wondering if anyone can help?
<^TheCrono> i got like 50 5.10 CDs lol
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: what is it
<NickPresta> ubuntu, give us more information and we can try :)
<Scubar> sounds like you got the alternate cd @ The Crono
<intelikey> ubuntu don't ask to ask.  just explain what you have and what you want it to do
<^TheCrono> no, i got the very first one in the downlaod section
<^TheCrono> gutsy
<ubuntu> ok, Thx nosrednaekim and nickpresta, i'm recently running kubuntu from cd and the audio drives won't register
<^TheCrono> verey first link
<Scubar> what size iso was it ?
<^TheCrono> http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/
<^TheCrono> that one, to be specific
<^TheCrono> 697mb
<^TheCrono> let me try that sudu command
<Scubar> i doubt very much that it wouldnt support your x1300 card
<ubuntu> amarok gave me a warning sign stating that 'xine couldn't detect any audio drives'
<Taggnostr> nosrednaekim I can't understand what should I do with that link
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, run the live cd again. This time open the run command : kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst . Then add this to the bottom of your gub/menu.lst: http://www.pastebin.ca/869266
<intelikey> !sound | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: do other sounds work?
<ubuntu> thx ubotu
<Scubar> !kiss ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiss ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> and no, NO sound works, nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> oh and save it , ^TheCrono
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: what does kmix show? anysound channels?
<Scubar> lucky i just looked up what kdesu does
<ubuntu> what do u mean sound channels?
<Scubar> never knew that sudo graphical apps = bad idea
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: any sliders?
<ubuntu> shows master on, headphone on, pcm on, master mono on
<ubuntu> on input tab the cd is on, and switches external amplifier is on...
<nosrednaekim> I suggest you follow that link that intelikey(through ubotu)  gave you
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , make sure mix is on in the switches tab
<intelikey> BluesKaj lines 5 & 6 can cause issues in some cases.   just fyi.
<ubuntu> ok nosrednaekim, i did open a tab to that link :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey, his pc is very similar to mine , so i thought I'd risk it. :)
<ubuntu> I'll try that blueskaj
<^TheCrono> when KDe loads, the second line in the list of [OK] gives an error, but i cannot read it as it happens to fast
<^TheCrono> on the prompt
<Creationist> When trying to play a DVD, I keep getting errors saying "Could not read NAV packet."  What do I need to do to REfix this?   This is yet another example of something that worked one day and not the next.... grr.
<BluesKaj> ^TheCrono, are on live cd ?
<^TheCrono> no
<intelikey> ^TheCrono you might still read it at    ctrl
<^TheCrono> at what?
<intelikey> at ctrl+alt+f8
<^TheCrono> let me try that
<gtt> ok
<intelikey> ^TheCrono also dmesg may have the error message
<basy> whitch ssh server is good for kubuntu? openssh-server?
<intelikey> yes
<basy>  <intelikey> "yes" for me?
<intelikey> yes
<basy> :P
<^TheCrono> ctrl alt f8 took me to a blank screen
<^TheCrono> with a blinking line
<intelikey> hmm blank?   ok.  anyway   dmesg may still have the error message
<^TheCrono> dmesg?
<intelikey> yes it's a command
<^TheCrono> jsut type dmesg
<^TheCrono> ?
<intelikey> you can filter the output if you like      dmesg | less
<^TheCrono> um?
<^TheCrono> type dmeg | less?
<intelikey> yes
<^TheCrono> dmesg
<^TheCrono> ok
<gtt> i'm planning on reinstalling a server for my home. it's mostly file sharing, media streaming, printer services, but I do like setting up ssh and X11 forwarding... was wondering if there was some wonderful service i was overlooking so that i can add it to my plan. i've been through a couple of books, but i've noticed some things they didnt consider too.
<intelikey> ^TheCrono you do know how to switch tty's   don't you ?    ctrl+alt+f#    the gui is generally in tty7
<intelikey> console == tty
<^TheCrono> tty's?  H <--see that letter h?..it knows more about  unix than i do ::D
<^TheCrono> can't i jsut install ubuntu 5.10 and update and get kde?
<^TheCrono> i know ubuntu 5.10 works
<ubuntu> what is a 'shell'? .. the command list?
<sn00zer> can somebody please help me with vnc? I have realvnc on my xp box and when i try to connect from my ubuntu box it says x connection broken
<nosrednaekim> ^TheCrono: that'd take a LONG time :)
<intelikey> ubuntu a shell is a command intrupreter   like the ms command.com
<intelikey> well sorta like
<intelikey> well really not much like  but far better.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ubuntu> can't I type a command in konquerer?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<^TheCrono> why would it take a long time?
<biovore> konqueror isn't a shell
<ubuntu> ok lol
<intelikey> ubuntu with the terminal eumlator feature of konq   yes.
<nosrednaekim> ^TheCrono: because you would have to go through 4 versions to get to gutsy
<^TheCrono> i'm nto sure it installed..i click install..it laods the kernal..kubuntu sign comes up with a blue bar..then  a command prompt
<biovore> yeah.. not installed
<^TheCrono> nothing else happens
<^TheCrono> maby that is the problem?
<ubuntu> ah ok intelikey, I knew I heard something like that before
<intelikey> ubuntu you can look in the konq menus and enable the "terminal emulator" if you like.
 * intelikey recons it's still there...
<biovore> alt-f2 -- konsole :-P
<intelikey> biovore doesn't kde have a default hot key to open a terminal too
<^TheCrono> so is there a command i can use to install kbuntu?
<biovore> intelikey: no clue..
<biovore> ^TheCrono: well its more like 1000 commands if you where to atempt to do it.. probably better of with the alternate installer and manualy configure X.
<intelikey> ^TheCrono if you have the alternate install CD   else the dvd   if neither of them. then no.
<ubuntu> I'll see about that intelikey
<^TheCrono> so, i need to instal ubuntu 5.10 and update?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono does the live CD  boot and run kde for you ?
<^TheCrono> i don't have live cd
<intelikey> yeah you do.   http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/   that's what you said you got.
<^TheCrono> yeah, it gives me a text based menu
<intelikey> does it boot and run kde for you ?
<^TheCrono> no
<intelikey> ???
<^TheCrono> it  goes to a menu with 5 or 7 options
 * intelikey </blinks>
<intelikey> one of which is install ubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> ummm is one of those options "start or install kubuntu"
<intelikey> one is safe graphics mode ?
<^TheCrono> start / install kde   start kde graphics safemode thing    check memory     oem     boot form hard disk
<mia> can some one help with this--"he APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<mia> I"M STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> mia: did you run those?
<intelikey> ^TheCrono ok  and you select safe graphics mode and it does what ?
<mia> how?
<^TheCrono> haven't tried, heh, one sec
<intelikey> !adeptcrash | mia
<ubotu> mia: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mia> got a error message - "could not run the specified command"
<mia>  a friend and I tried all last evening to correct the problem and it hasn't been corrected.  something tells me I may have to reload everything.
<mia> joy
<intelikey> did you try the commands that the error message spit out ?
<mia> yes
<mia> nothing
<ubuntu_> hey
<intelikey> sudo apt-setup ;sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu_> it worked
<theCronoWorks> but, its running off the cd, so tis slow
<theCronoWorks> and it gave me an error..cannot find io slave
<intelikey> and you see the installer icon
<mia> says "command not found"
<theCronoWorks> @me intel?
<intelikey> yes theCronoWorks
<theCronoWorks> where would this icon be? desktop?
<intelikey> desktop
<theCronoWorks> got it
<mia> also "E: Line 2 too long in source list/etc/apt/sources.list"
<intelikey> good luck with it. theCronoWorks
<raj_> i installed 96xx driver on my toshiba m10 laptop and now i cant see anything on my screen ... it sis the correct driver but i cant see anything on my screen .. i tried to change the resolution on my desktop using the termina root > video .. no luck ANY HELP would be appreciated
<intelikey> mia then you obviously have an error there.   lets see about rebuilding the sources.list file shall we ?
<theCronoWorks> i'll be here to asks another question in 5 minutes don't worry
<intelikey> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<raj_> i installed 96xx driver on my toshiba m10 laptop and now i cant see anything on my screen ... it sis the correct driver but i cant see anything on my screen .. i tried to change the resolution on my desktop using the termina root > video .. no luck ANY HELP would be appreciated
<intelikey> mia see ubotu above  ^
<intelikey> raj_   ctrl+alt+plus_sign
<mia> ubotu the website is not in english
<theCronoWorks> in roder to make 4 partitions without reformatting them i need manual don't i?
<theCronoWorks> ok, heres the scary part
<intelikey> raj_ see if it's just a wac rez   if so you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fix it.  if not i'd sujest reconfiguring the thing.   maybe even use the vesa driver to trouble shoot.
<nosrednaekim> theCronoWorks: yes
<mia> arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LjL> mia, intelikey, source-o-matic is gone. use the Software Sources application
<intelikey> LjL walk him through it.
<genii> LjL: Gone gone forever-like?
<theCronoWorks> i need 4 partions, 1 20GB for windows and a bit of data, 1 2gb swap file, 1 6gb ext system/linux, and 1 /home at 50gb....without loosing the stuff on the HD i have now [i have a folder i need, too big for Cd ior dvd]....can anyone walk me through this part? heh
<LjL> genii: seems so
<genii> Damn
<LjL> intelikey, i'd rather walk through editing sources.list manually to be honset
<theCronoWorks> I seiously cannot loose this file.
<regeya> partitioning on yuour own isn't so scary theCronoWorks
<theCronoWorks> and don't wanna screw up.
<mia> i'm a born and bred Windows person trying to learn something new
<mia> and I'm not having very good luck with it
<LjL> mia, can you summarize the problem for me?
<intelikey> theCronoWorks how big are we talking ?
<mia> my adept doesn't work
<theCronoWorks> 80gb hard
<mia> I can't get into my program files
<theCronoWorks> i posted the 4 partions
<intelikey> no the file you "must keep"
<theCronoWorks> oh
<theCronoWorks> its a fodler, its like..8gb
<theCronoWorks> all i gto are cdrws
<theCronoWorks> so yeah
<theCronoWorks> i need that 8gb on my /home partition
<intelikey> ok and it's where now ?
<LjL> mia, ok, that's not a very useful summary so i'll ask you to do some things you were probably already asked to try. close Adept, and type « sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console. pastebin the output.
<theCronoWorks> its on my HD which is in one partition
<raj_> intelikey thx 1 sec
<mia> you lost me at pastebin the output
<mia> the language is so new to me
<intelikey> single partition will make that difficult.  if you can resize that partition down to the 20g size you are good to go  if not then we have work to do.
<theCronoWorks> i want to resize it..but will it damage the data on it?
<theCronoWorks> theres 50gb free on it
<mia> "E: Invalid operation dis-update"
<intelikey> theCronoWorks if you are asking me to promice that you or the program will neither one make a mistake.  then you have already made one.
<theCronoWorks> the only thing i want is the windows installation and my'transfer'folder which has all the stuff i need
<theCronoWorks> lol
<theCronoWorks> i can survive without the data, but i want to be sure
<theCronoWorks> if i loose it i loose it, oh wells heh
<theCronoWorks> but id like to save if by all means
<LjL> !pastebin | mia
<ubotu> mia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> theCronoWorks the partitioning step of the installer is supposed to let you resize the partition    see what it says   if it says it can.... we'll go from there   if not we'll do something else.
<LjL> mia: dist-upgrade, not dis-upgrade. why don't you just copy and paste what i give you?
<theCronoWorks> ok, for the windows 20 gb partitiion...it needs to be ntfs obviously..what do i point it to?
<BluesKaj> theCronoWorks, there's no reason to lose any data on the windows partition
<mia> ummmmmmm
<theCronoWorks> i clicked edit partion on the main one
<mia> I did
<intelikey> theCronoWorks have you started the installer yet ?
<mia> thanks for the help
<theCronoWorks> yes, i'm at partition window
<theCronoWorks> "prepare partitions"
<intelikey> yes resize it   grab the end and drag it down toward the start
<theCronoWorks> it shows two fo them..one is 79990mb and one is 8mb [wtf 8mb partition?]
<theCronoWorks> are you serious..grab and drag?
<BluesKaj> does the partition editor show the the data portion of the partition
<BluesKaj> ?
<theCronoWorks> it has two boxes ontop
<raj_> i installed 96xx driver on my toshiba m10 laptop and now i cant see anything on my screen ... it sis the correct driver but i cant see anything on my screen .. i tried to change the resolution on my desktop using the termina root > video .. no luck ANY HELP would be appreciated
<raj_> no luck
<theCronoWorks> if that's what you mean
<theCronoWorks> oens pink one is yellow
<theCronoWorks> one says sda1 and oen says free
<intelikey> theCronoWorks i mean click that and say resize then in that window grab and drag  yes.
<theCronoWorks> i can't drag it
<jimmy51> could someone help me with some bugreport etiquette?  i've never submitted one and don't want to waste people's time or make them mad
<theCronoWorks> Says i need to specify a partition for the root system
<intelikey> only the end is a handle.   but also you can try the size box below it
<theCronoWorks> no resize options or anything, jsut edit/delete
<LjL> mia, so can you pastebin the thing?
<andresj> Hello, does anybody know what should I install to be able to change Gnome theme? (I use a couple of GTK apps)
<intelikey> don't delete.
<theCronoWorks> its step 4 of 6 btw
<intelikey> theCronoWorks take your time study all the application in front of you carefully.  familearize your self with it.   explore it.
<theCronoWorks> ohmy
<theCronoWorks> well, i don't think we have to worry now
<LjL> andresj, GTK apps should normally use the GTK->Qt engine by default, therefore ideally looking just like KDE apps. try Appearence / GTK Styles in the system settings.
<intelikey> if you have not "applied changes" dont.
<theCronoWorks> i hit undo..whew..i accedently hit delete
<theCronoWorks> then i hit undo and it came back
<intelikey> it's safer than you think
<intelikey> you can bail out
<andresj> LjL, I use KDE4.
<theCronoWorks> i can edit the partition..but what filesystem do i use?
<intelikey> it hasn't actually writen anything to disk   until you tell it to apply changes
<LjL> andresj: in that case you should probably ask in #kubuntu-kde4 (see /topic)
<theCronoWorks> root would be ext3 correct?
<intelikey> don't change the partition type  just resize it down
<theCronoWorks> i can't
<andresj> LjL, already asked :) I thought people here would know, though. As it is not a KDE4-specific issue...
<theCronoWorks> you mean yb resizeing the boxes above the list right?
<intelikey> theCronoWorks ok you need to back out of there and boot windows.   disable pagefile/vertual memory   and then defrag it
<LjL> andresj, well, it can be, since KDE 3 *does* provide a KDE way to set up GTK styles.
<theCronoWorks> hrm, how do i disable pagefile/virtual memory?
<intelikey> theCronoWorks then you should be able to resize it
 * intelikey does not do windows
<LjL> theCronoWorks: why would you do that?
<theCronoWorks> never done that before
<theCronoWorks> intel toldme to :D
<intelikey> LjL to resize an ntfs partition.
<LjL> ah, the Windows swap.
<intelikey> he needs it defraged
<andresj> LjL, that's true :)
<theCronoWorks> ive not defraged sence maby...1998 lol
<LjL> intelikey: right click on My Computer, Properties, Advanced, Resources (?), deactivate virtual memory
<theCronoWorks> ok
<LjL> intelikey: of course that wasn't for you
<regeya> heh theCronoWorks
<intelikey> theCronoWorks if none of these guys will tell you how to disable vertual memory in windows there is always  ##windows
<theCronoWorks> heh
<jimmy51> Well, hopefully I did this right:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/185217
<intelikey> theCronoWorks ah see ljl
<jimmy51> Does that look like a reasonable backport request?
<regeya> as long as you keep a reasonable amount of free space on your volumes, fragmentation shouldn't be a big issue on any modern filesystems (including ntfs), true
<theCronoWorks> let me see about deactivating it, then i'll try...defrag will take years
<theCronoWorks> well,i'm using 30 out of 80 gb
<theCronoWorks> right now
<intelikey> theCronoWorks if you really want to save that data,  i don't know another way.
<theCronoWorks> well, brb
<mia> Oh I GIVE UP!
<intelikey> and you should dump all the junk you can to make it less than 20g
<regeya> I've got a machine at work that's running as a netatalk server (for a mixed group of Macs running everything from OS 8.6 to 10.5) and I'm running into tail fragmentation issues...I have to leave tail packing on on reiser, though, because resource forks are saved in a separate file; when I went ext3 -> reiser3, I recovered 20GB of space, it's true.
<LjL> jimmy51, the steps to follow for a backports request are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#head-37a793d5ee480081f1c9f19e07fcdcdae5e6a9ed
<^theCronoAFK> where was it again?
<intelikey> LjL <^theCronoAFK> where was it again?
<intelikey> <LjL> intelikey: right click on My Computer, Properties, Advanced, Resources (?), deactivate virtual memory  <<<< that i think.
<intelikey> but my log file is way too big.  8m of irc log is too much
<LjL> 8MB? mwahah
<^theCronoAFK> don't have resources :D..winxp[
<^theCronoAFK> i have an 18mb log file btw
<intelikey> LjL i don't log over a weak at a time
<LjL> ^theCronoAFK: well then it's called something else. that's why i put a question mark there. there are three buttons - it's one of those three.
<LjL> @ljlhead:~/.muh$ du -h       2.1G    .
<^theCronoAFK> under virtual memory.. 'no paging file' should be it right?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> it should warn you that it's a bad idea.  :)
<^theCronoAFK> it didn't lol
<intelikey> the only time i had to play with that it did...
<^theCronoAFK> defrag might take awhile
<^theCronoAFK> think defrag is nessicary?
<intelikey> it probably will.  but someone will still be here.
<intelikey> yes it is absolutely nessicary
<intelikey> that's why you couldn't resize it while ago
<^theCronoAFK> well,its been a minute..still at 1%..how long will you guys be around? lol
 * intelikey awaits the 325 answers to that......
<^theCronoAFK> i wonder if it would be faster to burn my files onto a cd then reformat
<intelikey> possably.
<^theCronoAFK> time to pick and choose what i REEEALY want
<intelikey> thought you didn't have the disks for that ?
<^theCronoAFK> i do, but it would be like 12 disks lol
 * intelikey scrolls up.... if this guy proves to be a liar he's on his own.
<ubuntu> Does kubuntu use Hg?
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<^theCronoAFK> i got like...7-8 cds
<^theCronoAFK> the fiels are about 8.5gb
<^theCronoAFK> disks are 700mb
<trophyhead> hi all : )  I recently bought a 2.0 usb card, just wondering how do I know if its working?, my webcams cheap so didnt seem to improve resolution,any help greatly appreciated : )   also is there a defrag or cleanup disk program in kubuntu?
<^theCronoAFK> thouhg, defrag just jumped to 3%
<^theCronoAFK> i don'tthink defrag stays at a constant speed, after the first 30% it may fly to 100
<intelikey> trophyhead why not just use the one in windows ?
<intelikey> trophyhead you were talking about defragging a windows file system weren't you ?
<trophyhead> is it included in the kubuntu package?
<intelikey> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<intelikey> trophyhead ^
<intelikey> !virus | trophyhead see this one too
<ubotu> trophyhead see this one too: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<trophyhead> ok so I take it with kubuntu files dont pile up over time, good, just thought my puter would get slower & slower, filled with stuff I browsed at & deleted, thx : )
<^theCronoAFK> hrm,2.9gb music
<^theCronoAFK> and most of it is my own
<^theCronoAFK> 2gb of it probably...i need that
<intelikey> trophyhead welcome
<^theCronoAFK> what os or environment has it where there is no bar on the bottom but 5 orbs on top of the screen?
<^theCronoAFK> i seen that and thought it look kinda cool
<^theCronoAFK> but dujnno what os/environment it was, i am sure it was linux though
<intelikey> sounds like a theme
<steveny> hello! can someone take a peek at my USB problem please....I would love to have my mouse and such http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53111/
<regeya> ^theCronoAFK: link?
<^theCronoAFK> hrm, let me look
<intelikey> steveny looks like you have a 1.1 and a 2.0 hub there.   what exactly is not working ?
<^theCronoAFK> can'tfind it anymore
<ubuntu_> Hey, can anyone help me?
<regeya> wow, steveny, that sounds a lot mroe serious than my wife's acpi fan problem...hey, are you gobucks747?
<Dr_willis> depends on the problem ubuntu_
<Dr_willis> You might wnt to pick a better nick also ubuntu_
<intelikey> ubuntu_ yes.   it's down the hall on the left,   and please flush when finished
<ubuntu_> Well, I have two problems. One, my kde panel has vanished permenently. So, I deleted the .kde config folder in my home directory. Now, I cant even log in becauase of an error about a dcon server or something isn't working.
<regeya> yyeah...steveny, it looks like your usb ports are detected!
<regeya> dcom...
<steveny> well....I was....a few installs ago:(
<^theCronoAFK> does KDE have any drastic gui changes/themes?
<ubuntu_> My second problem is that the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command, says X cant detect my ati card.
<ubuntu_> And no, all i did was change the background
<regeya> heh steveny
<regeya> :-(
<ubuntu_> and installed that overhead command line thingy, like yakuaga or something.
<^theCronoAFK> it would be nice to use somethign that doesn't have a button in the bottom left with a popup menu
<ubuntu_> So?
<^theCronoAFK> like, have the start vbutton in the dead center of the screen...and tis all red and says 'start'
<steveny> once my usb ports see my stuff, I'll be a happy camper:) ...but everyone seems to be stumped:(
<^theCronoAFK> and a orbit menu comes out
<^theCronoAFK> like in nwn
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK you can change that.   or use something else.   i like blackbox personally   with no bars
<Dragnslcr> ^theCronoAFK- you can move the KMenu to anywhere you like in the taskbar
<ubuntu_> So, am I just sol then?
<^theCronoAFK> yeah i know that, but orbit menus would be cool nonetheless
<intelikey> Dragnslcr or remove it.
<intelikey> have the middle click do something besides paste... like display the menu
<ubuntu_> Ack, can anyone help me or not? :P
<intelikey> ubuntu_   alt+f2   type in "kicker"
<ubuntu_> okay? Thats it?
<^theCronoAFK> start emnu as the middle button?..nice
<^theCronoAFK> menu*
<intelikey> ubuntu_ i can point you at the bot like   but that's all i can do with ati.   you could use vesa until you get ati streightened out.
<^theCronoAFK> i like when people get on my pc to..you know..rbowse or something, and they are like 'o,O'
<intelikey> !ati | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> al right, well thanks anyway.
<^theCronoAFK> but it seems at kde-look..its all the same layout..just diffrent colors and pictures
<intelikey> but the kicker is the easy one.  ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> Ooh, before I forget, does anyone have any reccomendations for a FPS?
<^theCronoAFK> half-life 2
<^theCronoAFK> doom 2
<^theCronoAFK> unreal
<ubuntu_> I was thinking specifically for linux, but thanks.
<^theCronoAFK> allof thsoe work on linux
<^theCronoAFK> half-life 2 runs perfectly on wine
<^theCronoAFK> unreal has a linux install iirc
<ubuntu_> Without wine, and something not from unreal. I have plently of iwndows games and I own all the UT
<^theCronoAFK> install;er*
<trophyhead> <--has a simple usb issue, I bought & installed a 2.0 card, I know it's working when cam is ok, but how do I find out if the system didn't read them as just extra usb ports, (1.0)'s
<^theCronoAFK> i used to map for unreal,also, you can get doom 2 and use a linux port, zdeeom is linux i believe
<intelikey> !tome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> they keep removing useful information
<^theCronoAFK> i thinkw ere supposed to be in #kubuntu-offtopic though
<^theCronoAFK> ever played never winter nights intel?
<intelikey> not a gamer
<^theCronoAFK> oh ok
<intelikey> short answer, no.
<moparisthebest> kmix shows 2 audio devices, how do I set one to default?
<^theCronoAFK> they had a nice menu system..you would right click, an a ring would appear around your mouse with diffrent things, and you would click on an item in the ring and it would replace the old one with a new one
<Taggnostr> do I have to do something in the shell in order to see the cd? mount or things like that?
<^theCronoAFK> i wonder if that can be done in kubuntu
<intelikey> and the few games i have played are stratagy turn based   i like to think,  not fight.
<moparisthebest> Taggnostr, an icon should appear on your desktop when you put a cd in
<^theCronoAFK> wesnoth?
<intelikey> yeah   it has potential.  but needs writers
<trophyhead> i just play the ones that came with kubuntu (tremulos, sauerbraten..etc....
<Taggnostr> moparisthebest actually x doesn't work, I've to copy some file from the cd but I don't know how can access it
<intelikey> too one dimentional really
<moparisthebest> oh, in that case use mount Taggnostr
<^theCronoAFK> i play snes and 64 emulators alot recently
<Taggnostr> what is the syntax?
<^theCronoAFK> and i will soon get simcity 4
<moparisthebest> Taggnostr, mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<moparisthebest> make sure /mnt/iso is a directory
<moparisthebest> you can mount it to whatever directory you like
<intelikey> Taggnostr    sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>
<Taggnostr> could I mount in /tmp too?
<^theCronoAFK> defrag is at 5% compression at 28...i'll prolly jsut reformat everything
<moparisthebest> I don't see why, its not going to take up harddrive space or anything
<^theCronoAFK> alot of the stuff i am saving..i already have
<^theCronoAFK> on cd
<intelikey> Taggnostr you can find the device with either of    sudo fdisk -l    or  cat /proc/partitions      and the mountpoint is an empty dir   normally /mnt
<moparisthebest> but /tmp may have things, so you would probably have to mount it in a folder in temp
<intelikey> you can make a dir if needed.
<intelikey> Taggnostr you can mount to any dir  and if you mount to /tmp what ever you mount there may aquire some odd temporary files....
<intelikey> i sujest using  /mnt  that's what it's for
<Taggnostr> I just want to avoid to create and then delete a folder
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> so sudo mount my.iso /mnt ?
<genii> mount -o loop isoname.iso /mountplace
<intelikey> yes   but if it's an iso you'll need to add an argument.   -o loop
<Taggnostr> uhm it can't find the iso
<intelikey> find / -iname *.iso
<Taggnostr> I'm in a virtual machine, the iso should be the one with the guest additions
<Taggnostr> is there a way to find it?
<ubuntu_> hola
<intelikey> Taggnostr  ^
<Taggnostr> with find I can't find it
<Taggnostr> is there a way to stop it while it shows the result?
<intelikey> is there a way to make dosemu not mess on the asc2 charset ?
<intelikey> Taggnostr ?  pipe it through less
<intelikey>          | less
<Taggnostr> it seems the same
<moparisthebest> is it because you get no results?
<Taggnostr> I get find: ....: Permission denied for about 2/3 pages
<Taggnostr> and I can't see any *.iso
<intelikey> example of the dosemu issue    "#"  should have been a dubble vertical
<intelikey> Taggnostr sudo it and the errors will go away  but that's not likely to help.  cause if it didn't find it then it probably isn't there.
<Taggnostr> with sudo nothing appears
<intelikey> and "I"  should have been the single virtical
<intelikey> Taggnostr that's what i said.
<Taggnostr> uhm
<intelikey> mount your other file system where you can access it  then find the iso and copy it or just mount it in place...
<Taggnostr> the problem is that I'm inside the virtual machine
<intelikey> and the fs is not accessable to you ?
 * intelikey confesses ignorance of mvware
<intelikey> vmware even
<Taggnostr> I mount the guest additions from the menu of the vm, I don't know if and where there is a file with the additions and how can I put them inside the vm
<intelikey> i would install vmware  but it would taint my kernel and break my gpl...
 * BluesKaj suggests dual booting ...vmware is a PITA mostly
<^theCronoAFK> what is vmware?
<Taggnostr> I'm using vbox actually
<intelikey> virtual machine ware
<BluesKaj> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<^theCronoAFK> what is virtual machine?
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<BluesKaj> sacktime ..nite folks
<intelikey> anyone use   isdnvbox ?
<intelikey> or any answering machine in linux for that matter ?
<^theCronoAFK> you mean like a phone answering machine?
<intelikey> yes
<^theCronoAFK> lol no
 * intelikey didn't expect that ^theCronoAFK did...
<moparisthebest> how would I configure what device the keyboard volume buttons control?
<moparisthebest> it shows up as muting, or turning up or down, but the volume doesnt change
<intelikey> !mediakeys | moparisthebest
<ubotu> moparisthebest: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Taggnostr> I've found the problem
<^theCronoAFK> why is it Kcontrol and not just Kontrol?
<Taggnostr> vbox mount the iso as a cdrom so mount /cdrom /mnt is enough
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK because it's not system configuration tool it's kde configuration tool  thus k control
<don_> can I run ati 3d drivers on ubuntu?
<moparisthebest> yes
<intelikey> !nv | don
<ubotu> don: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<don_> I thought so
<don_> thanks
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK the gnome counter part is   gnome control center     why gnome    same reason.
<moparisthebest> intelikey, about the mediakeys thing, I looked in all of those places and nothing is set, however some program is listening for those keys because it says things like 'mute on' and 'mute off'
<moparisthebest> so how do I know what is causing that?
<intelikey> moparisthebest got me.   khotkeys maybe ?
<moparisthebest> it was already set up from the base install :/
 * intelikey has 101key  so can't test.
<moparisthebest> if I remember right, it worked in feisty and broke on the upgrade...
<intelikey> moparisthebest ummm yeah look in the /etc/init.d/ dir and see about laptop_mode or laptopkeys  or something
<moparisthebest> but ill see what happens :)
<moparisthebest> ok
<intelikey> i do recall a script that setup some keys there
<^theCronoAFK> OH
<moparisthebest> there is a laptop_mode, ill have a look
<^theCronoAFK> the 6gb ext system/linux is for linux
<^theCronoAFK> and the 50gb partition is for data
<^theCronoAFK> keep the OS diffrent from the data
<^theCronoAFK> what file system do i need for the linux parition and the data partuition?
<^theCronoAFK> est 3 on both?
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK yeah   and the data is mounted on /home and is ext3 fs
<^theCronoAFK> ext3
<^theCronoAFK> both are ext3?
<intelikey> both ext3 yes
<^theCronoAFK> what do the point to?
<^theCronoAFK> there was a point to option
<^theCronoAFK> when editing a partition
<intelikey> got me.  i don't recall a "point to" option
<^theCronoAFK> i'ma leave the 20gb parition free for no, only if i need to install windows will i use it
<^theCronoAFK> there is two options in the edit menu
<^theCronoAFK> only
<^theCronoAFK> 2
<^theCronoAFK> one says 'for: and one says 'point to:
<^theCronoAFK> under for: it says ext3 ext 2 etc etc
<^theCronoAFK> under point to it said i think /mac /windows /home
<^theCronoAFK> or something
<^theCronoAFK> music is done compressing :D..that's the bulk i think of it
<intelikey> heh  ok  the "for" is the file system type  and the "point to"   is the mount point.   so ext3  home
<intelikey> that's the 50g
<^theCronoAFK> both are ext3 home?
<david> whats the konsole code for installing the latest version of Pidgin?
<intelikey> ext3 / is the smaller system fs
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK not both /home  but both ext3  one is / the other /home
<^theCronoAFK> hrm 716,000kb won't fit on a 700mb disk will it?
 * intelikey wonders who wrote ubiquity
<^theCronoAFK> 716,800kb*
<^theCronoAFK> i think i may jsut dleete the music also, lol
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK not without over burning and that's not always a good idea
<^theCronoAFK> well, i told winrar to put them into 700mb cd parts
<^theCronoAFK> it gave me 4 files, 3 are 716.800kb
<^theCronoAFK> the other is 600 something'
<^theCronoAFK> 337mb actually
 * intelikey wonders why you didn't just put the mp3 on disk  rather than rar'ing them
<intelikey> mp3 is already compressed
<^theCronoAFK> i would need mroe disks?
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<^theCronoAFK> your right
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<moparisthebest> laptop_mode just sets up power-saving related options intelikey
<moparisthebest> ill figure it out eventually im sure :)
<genii> depending on how your cd manufacturer measures mb it may or may not fit. 1024*1024*700 for instance or 1024*1000*700 or just 1000*1000*700
<intelikey> moparisthebest umm k   but one of the scripts was for keys
<intelikey> .... /etc/init.d/keymap.sh    but there is another
<^theCronoAFK> well, two more files to compress, then i can start the reformat process
<intelikey> found it.   /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<moparisthebest> yep, found it about 2 seconds before you did, thanks :)
<moparisthebest> now if I can just track down what mine does
<intelikey> i also have  /etc/init.d/winkeys.sh   but you probably don't have that one.
<^theCronoAFK> the fiels fit exactly onto the cd
<^theCronoAFK> burnign and compressing at the same time..compressing twice actually
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<intelikey> echo 'keycode 125 = Decr_Console' | loadkeys # the [l-logo] key to decrease
<ubuntu> omg I hear sounds!
<intelikey> is there a ringing in your ear ?
<^theCronoAFK> Lol
<ubuntu> gosh I hope its not my ears
<intelikey> :)
<ubuntu> i'm hoping its my laptop :)
<intelikey> break glass and you'll know
<intelikey> :)
<user121> hay anyone had any trouble installing apps lately?
<^theCronoAFK> So in essence, after i get kubuntu installed, via graphical safemode..how do i fix it to work in normal mode?
<ubuntu> I dont want to get cut thx :P
<user121> I am new to KDE and everytime I try to install something or update I get an error message about thing being broken
<^theCronoAFK> what are you trying to install?
<^theCronoAFK> windows programs?
<user121> anything at this point.   like the KDE themem manager
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<user121> no, not windows apps
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK install and setup the propritary driver for your vidio card,   but use the vesa driver until you do that.
<^theCronoAFK> what error?
<^theCronoAFK> you eman restricted driver intel?
<user121> no, I am not using restricted drivers
<genii> user121: The exact error msg would be helpful
<t00na> Helloes!
<intelikey> it's only restricted because it's propritary non-free closed source.
<^theCronoAFK> that was @ intel , user121
<user121> error commiting changes
<t00na> I notice via Adept that I have AppArmor installed.
<t00na> Great!
<t00na> But how do I use it?
<moparisthebest> here is the next question intelikey :)
<moparisthebest> that file sets keycodes like this
<moparisthebest> setkeycodes	6f	$KEY_MUTE
<^theCronoAFK> not that i really care..but..isd it legal to use restricted stuff on linux?
<moparisthebest> but I need to know what handles $KEY_MUTE
<t00na> ^theCronoAFK: what kind of restricted stuff?
<t00na> Like, drivers?
<intelikey> user121 konsole command# sudo apt-get install -f
<^theCronoAFK> yeah, liek ati/mp3 drivers
<moparisthebest> its legal ^theCronoAFK, unless you are in the USA and try to play a DVD :rolleyes:
<t00na> ATI drivers are perfectly legal.
<t00na> MP3's are where it gets tricky.
<^theCronoAFK> i have a dvd player, then again, what do i care about what'slegal or not heh
<t00na> Nobody was ever sentenced to anything for DVD's and MP3 codecs...
<user121> intelikey: why should I have to use apt  what is wrong with the other packet managers?
<^theCronoAFK> of course toona
<^theCronoAFK> user121 nothing is better and more compatiable than apt
<t00na> One of the kids behind libdvdcss was arrested, but never trialed
<intelikey> user121 do you want some one else to help you ?
<t00na> ^theCronoAFK: You should be okay.
<^theCronoAFK> apt-get is the best way to install anything
<user121> intelikey: no, just asking what the difference between the two
<moparisthebest> t00na, but dvdcss was declared illegal in the USA
<^theCronoAFK> t00na..i use bitorrent on a daily basis..i'm not very worried..jsut curious
<intelikey> user121 none really, that i care about.  use aptitude in place of apt if you liek
<intelikey> like
<moparisthebest> bittorrent is perfectly legal as well
<t00na> moparisthebest: It's just a trade secret that was legally figured out.
<^theCronoAFK> 90% of the uses it goes through are not
<intelikey> user121 but do use the konsole and not the gui app
<intelikey> we meed the error messages if any
<^theCronoAFK> apt-get made things so much easyer
<moparisthebest> t00na, it was more reverse engineered, and the judge ruled something stupid like 'you bought it with encryption so now you can't remove it'
<user121> I typically use GUI, but and not scared of a console
<^theCronoAFK> if someone buys something, it should be illegal for the sell to place a condition on its use
<^theCronoAFK> seller*
<intelikey> console != konsole
<moparisthebest> then you get into things like microsoft, where you just 'buy' a license to use the software, not the actual software itself ^theCronoAFK ;)
<^theCronoAFK> bitorrent sells me all ym software
<t00na> It's your DVD. You should be able to do whatever you want with it.
<^theCronoAFK> its a rgeat software distributor
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK copyright should be illegal
<t00na> You bought it, and you aren't costing them anything by using libdvdcss with it.
<^theCronoAFK> yeah, that's why all my music is creative commons
<t00na> It all comes down to what is right.
<moparisthebest> t00na, I agree with you fully, but that stupid judge doesnt
<^theCronoAFK> so are any images i take
<t00na> That stupid judge ain't gonna catch you.
<user121> intelikey:  lol I was under the impression Konsole = typicall shell.  I guss I will look the difference up at some point
<moparisthebest> I live in the USA, and have dvdcss installed, but it is illegal currently
<t00na> Stupid judge doesn't have tabs on the world.
<^theCronoAFK> no one is really unless your gettign too big on the net for somethign illegal
<^theCronoAFK> just use an anon proxy if you want to be safe
<t00na> I think it's unconstitutional for it to be declared illegal.
<moparisthebest> hopefully it does get put down in the future
<^theCronoAFK> and don't downlaod nicenewmovie..2 days after nicenewmovie is released
<moparisthebest> I think it will eventually
<t00na> How about this: I make a company that sells TV dinners.
<t00na> But in the EULA of that TV dinner, you can only use my partner company's brand of microwave to cook it.
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<t00na> If you use any other microwave, i'll send the cops to bonk you on the head.
<intelikey> user121 konsole is a terminal emulator  like  gnome terminal   and xterm   console is the linux vertual terminal   you can access the console with alt+ctrl+f# where # is 1-7 and 7 being the console that xorg is running in.
<^theCronoAFK> i wuld say ef you and your company, and use the tv dinner in another microwave
<moparisthebest> sounds like a very microsoft thing to do t00na :)
<moparisthebest> Microsoft TV Dinners
<t00na> ^theCronoAFK: then go ahead and use dvdcss to your heart's content.
<t00na> moparisthebest: they run Windows CE. :D
<^theCronoAFK> but,i have a real hardware dvsd player..so lol
<^theCronoAFK> dvd*
<^theCronoAFK> connected to my TV
<Airforce5555> moparisthebest: interesting name....
<t00na> I'm too lazy to use a real DVD player.
<moparisthebest> hardware DVD players are legal because they paid royalties to decrypt the DVD
<^theCronoAFK> and the only reason i use mp3 is because ogg isn't accepted on music sites most of the time
<moparisthebest> Airforce5555, thanks, are you one of the few who knows what a mopar is? :)
<^theCronoAFK> liek i can't put ogg on my myspace page
<t00na> just like that microwave that heats up my TV dinners.
<t00na> they paid royalties to me.
<Airforce5555> act, im not exactly sure what a mopar is. It just reminded me of a mmorpg private server XD
<moparisthebest> hehe, moparscape.org? it's mine :P
<Airforce5555> is it?
<t00na> anyway, back to my question
<Airforce5555> it is*
<^theCronoAFK> is it a wow server?
<regeya> mopar?  as in dodge?
<^theCronoAFK> just curious
<Airforce5555> runescape
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<moparisthebest> but no, mopar stands for dodge, chrysler plymouth and jeep, car companies :)
<Airforce5555> lol
<^theCronoAFK> they need a good open source mmorpg
<t00na> I found that I have AppArmor preinstalled on my Kubuntu
<t00na> how do I use it?
<Airforce5555> so no affiliation with moparscape?
<moparisthebest> ^theCronoAFK, there is planeshift
<regeya> vroom vroom
<user121> user121: i see.  does apt-get have a way to browse all the apps listed in the repos?  Other than using a GUI?
<^theCronoAFK> didn'tlikepl;aneshift very much though lol
<moparisthebest> nope Airforce5555, I made that nick years ago because they are my favorite cars :)
<Airforce5555> lol
<user121> user121:  lol i mean simiar to the way adapt or symantic do
<t00na> helloes????
 * intelikey thought that mopar was as widely known as delco  or fomoco
<moparisthebest> ^theCronoAFK, we kinda 'made' runescape open source ;)
<moparisthebest> no, not nearly as widely known it seems intelikey
<moparisthebest> only seems like older guys know what it means
<Daisuke_Ido> who's never heard of mopar?
<user121> Daisuke_Ido: not me
<intelikey> you calling me old ?
 * Airforce5555 raises his hand
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, i'm probably about the middle of the age scale around here
 * Airforce5555 is not old though =\
<regeya> intelikey: mopar is chrysler, delco is gm
<moparisthebest> i'm 22, and most people my age don't recognize the name :/
<Daisuke_Ido> k, i'm 28, which explains a little bit
<moparisthebest> so maybe I am calling you old? :)
<Airforce5555> I am a honda person...
<intelikey> regeya and fomoco is ford moter company
<moparisthebest> ew, honda
<Airforce5555> honda and toyota
<Airforce5555> nothign beats reliability!!!
 * moparisthebest gags
<regeya> intelikey: sorry, I misread your statement
<Adlai> what are my chances of getting ion3 to 'work' with kde (in terms of having kicker display and play nice and whatnot) ?
 * Daisuke_Ido hugs his clown car
<Daisuke_Ido> Adlai: that depends: what's ion3
<intelikey> :)
<Adlai> Daisuke_Ido: one of those sexy tiling window managers
<bascule> !info ion3
<ubotu> ion3 (source: ion3): keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20070506-2 (gutsy), package size 1592 kB, installed size 4084 kB
<t00na> Can anyone help me?
<moparisthebest> so, like a super-bloated wmii?
<t00na> How do I use AppArmor on Gutsy?
<bascule> one of those light ones like ratpoison or such
<Adlai> moparisthebest: no, it's very light weight, although I suppose running kde underneath would make it super-bloated
<intelikey> t00na does it have a man page ?
<moparisthebest> thats what I meant
<bascule> people use them cause they like key-shortcuts in there text editors left well alone :)
<user121> ok.... according to apt  kdm theme is already installed, yet I do not see it in my menu.  any thoughts?
<intelikey> i don't even know what apparmor is
<t00na> intelikey: nope
<bascule> !apparmor
<ubotu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bascule> the bot knows all :)
<moparisthebest> I dont know what apparmor is either, at least for the next few minutes :)
<intelikey> user121 ummm logout sense you instaled it ?
<user121> intelikey: ok ill give that a shot
<intelikey> just thinking that kde might not be able to detect the new themes unless you restart it...  there shoud be a buildsycoco for the menu though
<user121> intelikey: yeah, still nothing.  Do you know which menu item it would appear under?
<intelikey> no i don't    LjL might
<Daisuke_Ido> it's probably not in the kmenu - afaik it's available in kcontrol
<intelikey> i'm afraid i'm not much help on gui things.    i haven't started xorg today.    and only one time in the last weak.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido to the rescue
<intelikey> kcontrol sounds right.
<user121> Daisuke_Ido: ahh, that would expalin it then
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: the finny thing?  i haven't used kde since about two days after gutsy's release
<intelikey> or maybe a system settings submenu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> funny*
<intelikey> yes. i have kde and gnome installed  but when i do start xorg i use blackbox  heh.
<^theCronoAFK> xorg?
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK that's the  pointy clicky thingy   that looks like windows
<intelikey> :)
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, x-windows*
<^theCronoAFK> gui
<intelikey> yep
<^theCronoAFK> then what is kde?
<Taggnostr> I fixed everything \o/
<intelikey> k desktop environment
<user121> grr all these damn "k" are confusing
<^theCronoAFK> ?
<Taggnostr> now that it works I've to configure everything \o/
<user121> lol where is kcontrole?
<intelikey> user121 alt+f2   kcontrol
<intelikey> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<user121> intelikey:  ahh there we go.  thx
<^theCronoAFK> what is the diffrence between kde and gui?
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK xorg is the gui that kde runs in
<^theCronoAFK> then what does kde do? lol..'desktop environment' is extremely vauge
<intelikey> the x-window-system provides the gui   the desktop environment uses the gui and makes/moves/decorates windows in it.
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<^theCronoAFK> makes it look less...blande and windowsy
<^theCronoAFK> KDE is just a visual addon right?
<genii> window managers are more than gust visual addons
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK if you want to see what bare xorg is   do this sometime    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop   then login and type   X
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<intelikey> that will put you in a bare xorg
<^theCronoAFK> i'll get lost in mono-block land
<intelikey> just so you'll know.
<^theCronoAFK> is there any way to code the layout..so maby one day i could code in the feature i was talking about..with the start button?
<intelikey> and you can ctrl+alt+backspace  to kill it then startx is a script that will put back in xorg + a desktop environment
<^theCronoAFK> lol, can you attack sounds to events in the theme?
<reverend_joshua> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers and when i run the kdm stop command it goes back to the black kubuntu screen with a blue bar under it
<^theCronoAFK> attach*
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK a way to code something in linux ?  are you kidding ?
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<^theCronoAFK> no
<reverend_joshua> is there something i'm missing in the command sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop?
<Daisuke_Ido> reverend_joshua: what's the error message?
<reverend_joshua> no error message
<biovore> ^theCronoAFK: there are over 20 scripting/programming languages for linux
<reverend_joshua> it just goes back to the splash screen
<intelikey> well the short answer is   YES!  emphaticatly yes. there surely is.
<^theCronoAFK> what si the best language to use that can drasticly change KDE gui?
<reverend_joshua> but it doesn't do anything from there
<^theCronoAFK> i am planning on starting to learn a language, as currently i am jobless and bored lol
<intelikey> reverend_joshua depends on what you want it to do and if it's running ?
<intelikey> reverend_joshua oh sorry i missed your second post
<^theCronoAFK> i figure gui is a reletivly easy thing to modify
<intelikey> reverend_joshua yes at the splash screen use alt+f1
<reverend_joshua> ah
<biovore> ^theCronoAFK: kde uses a gui system call QT.  KDE is written to use QT with C++
<reverend_joshua> thanks
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK not as easy as the cli.  but yes
<^theCronoAFK> so i ened to elarn QT/c++?
<^theCronoAFK> need to learn*
<biovore> ^theCronoAFK: but you can do QT stuff with scripting languages like python and perl as well
<^theCronoAFK> cli?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<biovore> yes.. CLI is hthe hear of the system..
<^theCronoAFK> hear?
<biovore> the gui just an abstraction layer
<biovore> ^theCronoAFK: you can't do everything in a gui..
<^theCronoAFK> where is the best place to go to elarn to script with QT/C++, the KDE gui
<biovore> www.trolltech.com <-- makers of QT
<^theCronoAFK> biover, i know jack abotu coding..this is jsut a start
<^theCronoAFK> learn QT before C++?
<biovore> I start with python or introduction to c++
<biovore> QT is a big step.. you have to know c++ first..
<^theCronoAFK> Oh
<MacAnthony> ^theCronoAFK: most ubuntu based devel is done with python
<biovore> learn C++ and everything on linux falls into place..
<MacAnthony> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Python_introduction_to_signals_and_slots
 * intelikey skiped all that and just learned shell scripting
<^theCronoAFK> So mess with python first?
<biovore> Python is fairly simple to get started in..
<MacAnthony> python is easier to learn than c++, IMO
<^theCronoAFK> ive seen books on C++..oh my god
<reverend_joshua> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MacAnthony> and no compiling
<^theCronoAFK> python doesn't need to compile?
<MacAnthony> just write the script and run it
 * intelikey is glad no one has pointed him to perl (gag)
<MacAnthony> :)
<MacAnthony> ruby?
<intelikey> ;/
<^theCronoAFK> what si somethign simple and unimportant in kubuntu that i can modify with python?
<MacAnthony> I don't know much about ruby but the perl to ruby comparison keep shying me away from it
<Taggnostr> python \o/
<MacAnthony> ^theCronoAFK: i was just reading the pyqt tutorial Riddell gave last month
<MacAnthony> you could start there
<intelikey> i started to try to learn perl   went to #perl and that changed my mind about it for ever.
<^theCronoAFK> assholes in #perl?
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<MacAnthony> ^theCronoAFK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/PyKDE
<intelikey> much worse
<^theCronoAFK> this is why i left linux, because #ubuntu and #knoppix were all elitist aholes
<user121> is there a way to get compiz-beryl to run on KDE?
<^theCronoAFK> and i wasn't even going to dare going into #debian
<Taggnostr> how do I free the adept manager? it says that someone else are using apt
<intelikey> !adeptcrash | Taggnostr
<ubotu> Taggnostr: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Taggnostr> I always have this problem
<Taggnostr> before that it says that there is a distro update, how can I do it now?
<MacAnthony> anyone know off hand if amarok can remember where is left off in a track?
<MacAnthony> if not I'll go to #amarok
<^theCronoAFK> ask in #lad
<^theCronoAFK> or that\
<intelikey> :() { S=1 ;echo "\n #?\c" ;until [ "$S" -gt 70 ] ;do echo "-?\b\c" ;sleep .1 ;S=$(($S + 1)) ;done ;echo "!#\b\b\b\c" ;S=1 ;until [ "$S" -gt 70 ] ;do echo "\b!=\b\b\c" ;sleep .1 ;S=$(($S + 1)) ;done ;echo "!=\b\b" ; } ; :
<MacAnthony> not a big deal, just curious
<^theCronoAFK> omg what langauge is that inteli?
<intelikey> bash
<MacAnthony> shel
<^theCronoAFK> what do python look like?
<user121> anyone know how to enabe compiz on kde?
<Taggnostr> python looks like pseudocode
<^theCronoAFK> what does that look like?
<MacAnthony> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/hola.py
<intelikey> !compiz | user121
<ubotu> user121: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<^theCronoAFK> what is compiz?
<^theCronoAFK> in short
<intelikey> eyecandy
<user121> peacy... thx
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<^theCronoAFK> any screenshots?
<user121> or peachy even
<MacAnthony> there are vids on youtube
<user121> ^theCronoAFK:  there are many youtube videos
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK no thanks.
<^theCronoAFK> just search compiz?
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK oh your were not offering screen shots, you were asking for them....     hehhe
<MacAnthony> yeah
<MacAnthony> or beryl
<user121> night all.  thx for your help
<intelikey> user121 come back any tiem
<intelikey> time
<^theCronoAFK> wow, is compiz CPU intensive?
<MacAnthony> depends on your graphic card support
<intelikey> some yse
<^theCronoAFK> ati radeon x1300 should be ok for basic stuff right?
 * intelikey repetes a tired old phrase "i wish my nvidia card was supported."
<MacAnthony> yes if the hardware accelleration is working correctly
<MacAnthony> I've seen modest computers handle it fairly well when setup correctly
<^theCronoAFK> wow, that's amazing stuff
<intelikey> modest ?
<intelikey> MacAnthony what means modest ?
<^theCronoAFK> lol firepaint
<Taggnostr> how could I update the distro?
<^theCronoAFK> wow thats ff awesome
<MacAnthony> I mean older not so powerful computers
<intelikey> MacAnthony example of ?
<justin_> hi all
<intelikey> !upgrade | Taggnostr
<ubotu> Taggnostr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<^theCronoAFK> wow this is amazing, i lvoe eye candy
<MacAnthony> a friend of mine had it working on an older thinkpad, must have been a 1ghz machine with 512m ram
<MacAnthony> not sure the video card
<^theCronoAFK> makes me want to do gui editing..RIGHT NOW
<justin_> anyone got any good newbie hints
<^theCronoAFK> for what justine?
<intelikey> justin_ yeah. hang around in here a while
<NickPresta> justin_, http://linuxcommand.org/
<justin_> i am a linux noob,  i know how to do some little things but i need to know how to compile programs.  i dont have the first clue what i need
<intelikey> !cli | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MacAnthony> everyone in #amarok must be sleeping
<intelikey> !b-e | justin_ this too.
<ubotu> justin_ this too.: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<justin_> how do i change my default internet program from konquer to firefox
<^theCronoAFK> WOW FF..they got a window fliyng around WITH an imbedded movie playing it without frame loss
<MacAnthony> kcontrol -> default application
<^theCronoAFK> this is so cutthroat :D
<NickPresta> !alternatives | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<intelikey> justin_ umm or k-menu system settings prefered apps     or something like that
<MacAnthony> intelikey: default application
<^theCronoAFK> compiz works with KDE?
<MacAnthony> ^theCronoAFK: yes
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<NickPresta> ^theCronoAFK, yep
<intelikey> oh the prefered application is gnome MacAnthony ?
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<^theCronoAFK> this is the kind fo stuff i want to code
<MacAnthony> intelikey: dunno - haven't used gnome in a while
<^theCronoAFK> what is kiba-dock?
<justin_> i am trying to install an app and i am using adept manager but it says it cant lock something or other b/c it is being used.  but i dont have another adept prog running??
<sparr_> i have an animated gif.  i want to convert it to an avi.  how?
<^theCronoAFK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08ndKGeHeQE&feature=related
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<im-a-n00b> hey all. i have a question about disks and bad blocks. if the hdd has been formatted in windows as ntfs using a slow format, if i then format it in linux as ext3, do i need to check for bad blocks again?
<MacAnthony> intelikey: what is the adept crash flag?
<MacAnthony> !adeptcrash | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MacAnthony> im-a-n00b: I wouldn't say so - bad blocks aren't terribly common
<MacAnthony> on the other hand, it certainly wouldn't hurt either
<intelikey> im-a-n00b yes you should,  you never want to assume that a disk is good   a check is not that slow.    mke2fs -cf /dev/<device>
<^theCronoAFK> will i need to do that inteli?
<^theCronoAFK> i'm going to reformat my entier drive
<^theCronoAFK> then quad splice them
<intelikey> MacAnthony bad blocks are quite common   it's just that "SMART" and other things such as badblocks testing when making an fs hide them from the user.
<intelikey> they are not often seen   that doesn't mean they don't exist.
<MacAnthony> intelikey: I'm speaking in relative terms to as they used to be
<MacAnthony> I know how badblocks are marked
<intelikey> MacAnthony k
<MacAnthony> :)
<im-a-n00b> MacAnthony: yeah.. i know.. but this drive when reading a particular file..... it has an error and unmounts itself (external usb drive)
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK the installer will do that for you.
<im-a-n00b> intelikey: ok, ill try that thanks :)
<^theCronoAFK> ok
<corinth> Is there any danger to enabling the backports repository?
<^theCronoAFK> its amazingly user freindly compared to last time
<^theCronoAFK> 5.10 was horriable..it was like trying to survive in vietnam without a gun
<intelikey> im-a-n00b note what i just told ^theCronoAFK about that.  if you are installing   it automatically checks for bad blocks
<justin_> how do i add the media repository so i can play mp3s
<im-a-n00b> intelikey: thanks, but this drive is an external usb... making partitions using command line
<lavacano201014> /-justin_-\ on what media player?
<intelikey> ^theCronoAFK i must be vietnamees then   i though the installer on 5.4 was better than this ubiquity is.
<justin_> armorok
<^theCronoAFK> lol
<intelikey> im-a-n00b yeah   always a good idea to check.
<lavacano201014> do you mean streams?
<toyo|desk> hi guys, umm I am having a bit of an issue... I have kubuntu installed and I am trying to use dolphin(the file manager) I want to always see hidden files but I cant figure out how to make it do it
 * lavacano201014 needs to check these things
<im-a-n00b> intelikey: ok thanks :)
<justin_> no downloaded mp3s
<MacAnthony> justin_: when you run amarok and try and play an mp3, it will ask you to download the needed plugins
<justin_> i dont think i have the codec
<lavacano201014> /-justin_-\ you have a collection folder, right?
<justin_> oh ok
<MacAnthony> should anyway
<justin_> sweet
<MacAnthony> did on mine
<^theCronoAFK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<justin_> yea i am getting music off of another computer
<lavacano201014> oh i thought he meant adding them to his collection list
<lavacano201014> not trying to get them to work lol
<corinth> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lavacano201014> incidentally, what version of amarok is on the media center...?
<justin_> i have no clue
<im-a-n00b> intelikey: that command gives me an invalid fragment size...
<justin_> how do i tell
<im-a-n00b> :(
<lavacano201014> /-justin_-\ muttering to myself
<MacAnthony> im-a-n00b: how is it formatted?
<justin_> 1.4.7
<im-a-n00b> ext3
<lavacano201014> but for future reference: Help -> About Amarok
<lavacano201014> oh never mind
<lavacano201014> you got it lol
<MacAnthony> hmm
<im-a-n00b> MacAnthony: or the command?
 * lavacano201014 slaps himself around a bit with a small trout
<justin_> i figured that i just wasnt thinking.  i am a medic and i have been up for about 2 days
<MacAnthony> im-a-n00b: you answered correctly
<MacAnthony> that was what I meant
 * lavacano201014 gets off IRC and leaves you to talk to his bouncer :-)
<im-a-n00b> MacAnthony: intelikey: ok the command im putting in is sudo mke2fs -jcf /dev/sdb1
<im-a-n00b> am i missing something?
<^theCronoAFK> do you have any conc grenades justin_?
<justin_> no
<^theCronoAFK> Oh shoot.
<justin_> y?
<^theCronoAFK> It a reference to Team fortress
<justin_> lol
<^theCronoAFK> Medics use conc grenades to fly
<^theCronoAFK> to places they shouldn't be
<justin_> ic
<fignew> DEMOMAN
<toyo|desk> anyone?
<justin_> i dont play many games.
<^theCronoAFK> Medic is undoubtable the best class in TFC
<^theCronoAFK> it seems msot people here don't :D
<justin_> just work and school and piddling on the computer
<im-a-n00b> ahh... the f was meant to be capital
<^theCronoAFK> do capitalizations matter in console commands?
<justin_> yes
<im-a-n00b> ^theCronoAFK: yep
<MacAnthony> everything is case sensative, ^theCronoAFK
<corinth> Is there a way to enable shortcuts like in the ones in Firefox for Konqueror? For example, ctrl-enter to add on .com to an address?
<^theCronoAFK> don't brwosers do that anyways?
<^theCronoAFK> i type in google..it goes to google.com..or ubuntu,it go there
<intelikey> :() { S=1 ;echo -e "#-\c" ;until [ "$S" -gt 30 ] ;do echo -e "-/\b\c" ;S=$(($S + 1)) ;sleep .01 ;done ;echo -e "#\b\b\c" ;S=1 ;until [ "$S" -gt 30 ] ;do echo -e "\b\\=\b\b\c" ;S=$(($S + 1)) ;sleep .01 ;done ;echo -e "!=\b\b\c" ; } ;until false ;do : ;done # "a do nothing script for the bored."
<^theCronoAFK> :O
<^theCronoAFK> arn'tyou the one telling people to use copypasta?
<intelikey> that's only one line
<intelikey> can't flood with one line....
<^theCronoAFK> Lol
<^theCronoAFK> That one line has more than many paragraphs
<^theCronoAFK> compiz plugins are almsot exclusivly written in C :/
<Agent_bob> but i do get my modem reset pretty regularly.
<^theCronoAFK> so i will have to do somethign for KDE
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK you like pastebin better   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d12ad52e4
<toyo|desk> ^theCronoAFK, do you know much about dolphin?
<Agent_bob> need a script for pasting things?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6fb91463
<^theCronoAFK> i know nothing about dolphin
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> ok
 * toyo|desk is getting sorta annoyed with its inability to remember that I want to see hidden files
<toyo|desk> :(
<^theCronoAFK> why not just unhide everything?
<^theCronoAFK> that's a shot in the dark though
<Jucato> toyo|desk: kde3 or kde4?
<toyo|desk> lol
<toyo|desk> umm I think its 3.5
<toyo|desk> let me see
<toyo|desk> 3.5.8
<toyo|desk> thats what it says
<Jucato> what version of Dolphin? (Help -> About Dolphin)
<toyo|desk> 0.9.2
<Jucato> yep D3lphin...
<toyo|desk> ...
<toyo|desk> whats that mean?
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK because you can't remove the dot from .filename  and expect the system to still find them    "why you can't `unhide everything'"
<Jucato> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> toyo|desk: anyway... isn't there an option in View -> Adjust View Properties to show Hidden files by default?
<toyo|desk> but I like dolphin....I would just like it better if it could remember what I told it
<toyo|desk> :/
<Jucato> (sorry I don't have dolphin right now)
<toyo|desk> ah
<Jucato> er.. d3lphin...
<^theCronoAFK> arn't hidden files, hidden because of a property, and not a file extension?
<toyo|desk> umm yeah there is but it dosent keep the setting
<toyo|desk> ^theCronoAFK, no
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK no
<Jucato> ^theCronoAFK: no
<toyo|desk> they are hidden because they have a . in front
<^theCronoAFK> i get the point
<Jucato> anyone for fourths? :D
<Jucato> blame the net lag :P
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK it's not extention. it's names that start with dot
<toyo|desk> anyway umm
<^theCronoAFK> oh
<toyo|desk> so I wonder if my dolphin is just broken
<toyo|desk> :(
<Jucato> toyo|desk:  is there an "Apply to" "All folders" option?
<basy> when i have some files selected in KRUSADER and i copy them to another window, i want to clear selected group afetr copy, move, etc... Where to set it plz?, I can't find id....
<Jucato> toyo|desk: well, D3lphin, the KDE 3 clone/fork of Dolphin, is basically unfinished.. so it might not really be there at all
<toyo|desk> Jucato, yeah I tried that but then when I change to another folder it forgets what I clicked
<toyo|desk> :(
<toyo|desk> damn
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK oh yeah.  i should warn you.  forget everything you think you know about computers, and welcome to linux.
<^theCronoAFK> yeah lol
<toyo|desk> lol
<Jucato> lol
<^theCronoAFK> ive been on linux befiore for almsot as year
<Jucato> (again anyone for fourths? :D)
<^theCronoAFK> ubuntu 5.10
<Jucato> hm.. that should be almost 2 years then :)
<^theCronoAFK> it was horrible..not because of the system, but the people
<^theCronoAFK> so i just left
<^theCronoAFK> and got xp
<toyo|desk> Jucato, so you think that it may just be broken in the 3.5 release?
<Jucato> you started with the wrong *buntu :P
<Agent_bob> Jucato :)
<Jucato> toyo|desk: more like "not implemented" :D
<^theCronoAFK> i rememebr going into #ubuntu..they told me to go to #debian...people in debian said use google
<Jucato> toyo|desk: D3lphin (the one used in Kubuntu) isn't really an "official" Dolphin... it's a split
<toyo|desk> well I consider things that are menu items that dont work broken
<toyo|desk> haha
<^theCronoAFK> google ffs
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> I see
<toyo|desk> well
<toyo|desk> damn
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK yep that what they say in #debian   just google it.  or rtfm
<toyo|desk> I like it
<^theCronoAFK> well, it was use google or flame him for wanting to run a windows program and not adopting the eltiest anti-micrsuck emntalilty *
<toyo|desk> I just came to kubuntu from gentoo and gnome
<toyo|desk> haha
<Agent_bob> but sometimes you get a streight answer there.
<toyo|desk> I got pissed off at stuff not working
<^theCronoAFK> well, i consider google a last resort
<^theCronoAFK> some condier it the first resort lol
<MacAnthony> I go to google first cause it's faster
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK most do.
 * Agent_bob considers google a lost cause.
<MacAnthony> when I know what it is I'm looking for at least
 * ^theCronoAFK considers google and wikipedia lost causes
 * Jucato considers Agent_bob a lost cause
 * Jucato runs
<MacAnthony> :)
<^theCronoAFK> most of the time i don't know what i am lookign for
 * Agent_bob investigates Jucato 
<basy> howto automatic deselec selected files in krusader afer copy, move, etc. They stay selected :(
<^theCronoAFK> and i end up typing into google "that program that atkes the dots and does the thimng"
<^theCronoAFK> and i either get 40 trillion or 40 results
<^theCronoAFK> like yesterday i asked someone what DLC is...they said google it...first 10 results where all diffrent
<^theCronoAFK> and turns out none of them was it
<Jucato> ^theCronoAFK: Google ranking
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK oh i never have that good of a search,  the high end is right but the low end is way too high.  it's 40 trillion or none.
<Taggnostr> how could I copy a file if I can't write in the folder?
<^theCronoAFK> google ranking?
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr you can't.   root can.  sudo cp blah /dest
<Jucato> Taggnostr: depends on where you are copying it to...
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks
 * Agent_bob turns Jucato over to the tax assessor for a three year old tax fraud.
 * Agent_bob runs.
<Jucato> :D
<Taggnostr> it worked
<Jucato> I can legally say that I have never been eligible to pay taxes ever since.. there's no reason I would have to use fraud :P
<Jucato> of course I could be liable for being offtopic.. that'd be a different crime :D
<Agent_bob> :)
<val0> question: trying to install Nvidia driver... following the instrutions from the nvidia website... "can't find libc..." shouldn't libc be installed on my machine by default?
 * genii has a sudden urge to !ot Jucato but resists
<toyo|desk> humm I just clicked a check box to install ati drivers
<toyo|desk> :D
<Agent_bob> val0 install glibc maybe ?  not sure.  but yes libc6 is installed
<toyo|desk> that was cool as hell
<toyo|desk> haha
<^theCronoAFK> buttons anc checkboxes, the furute of opensource
<^theCronoAFK> future*
<Agent_bob> not
<val0> Agent_bob that's what I thought... it's an obsolutely fresh install... arg
<Agent_bob> val0 oh wait.   install build-essential
<Agent_bob> i bet the error message is in error.
<val0> Agent_bob hmm... you think so? ok i'll try... brb
<Agent_bob> if not at least it gives me a chance to hide....
<^theCronoAFK> can't wait untill i'm done backing up..i feel left out not having problems for you guys to assist me on
<^theCronoAFK> but i will as soon as i do two more cds, because then i will install kubuntu
<^theCronoAFK> the problem is
<^theCronoAFK> i have to use grphical safemode because kubuntu doesn't regocnize my ati radeon x1300
<^theCronoAFK> :/
<Agent_bob> !ati | ^theCronoAFK
<ubotu> ^theCronoAFK: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> in advance...
<^theCronoAFK> i need an os before i can do that
<^theCronoAFK> and my drivers come with kubuntu..that's the problem
<MacAnthony> ^theCronoAFK: envy?
<^theCronoAFK> i don't think i need restricted to run KDE
<^theCronoAFK> envy?
<^theCronoAFK> zorg i mean
<Agent_bob> or maybe using the one that ubuntu supplies is the problem
<^theCronoAFK> xorg*
<MacAnthony> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Agent_bob> no vesa is fine for xorg/kde
<Agent_bob> @ ^theCronoAFK
<^theCronoAFK> without safemode?
<Agent_bob> that is safemode   sorta
<^theCronoAFK> i know
<^theCronoAFK> safemode is not a good end solution
<Agent_bob> the vesa driver is a low end bios call driver
<Agent_bob> but it works well enough with low end output
<Agent_bob> and normal xorg/kde is low end
<^theCronoAFK> i think the first thing is enabling restricted drivers,hopefully that will clear stuff up
<^theCronoAFK> well, i'm going all out with compiz and kibadock
<^theCronoAFK> so i need that Hardware
<Agent_bob> it is surely low end cause i ran kde on a p1 100mhz box for a while
<Agent_bob> ^theCronoAFK yeah. hopefullE
<^theCronoAFK> they should implment a repeat feature in youtube
<kye> i have this problem when trying to upgrade via adept. While trying to install the the Linux IMG i get an error and it just stops.. then i reboot and linux wont load forcing me to reformat?
<^theCronoAFK> did you reformat in the first place?
<kye> yes
<^theCronoAFK> oh, well, i'm out, agent bob..your next
<Agent_bob> so try next time from konsole and see why it's doing that
<kye> anyone have any ideas?
<Agent_bob> so try next time from konsole and see why it's doing that
<kye> sudo apt-get install update?
<Agent_bob> rule one.  if a gui app explodes on you.  use a cli equlivant and see why.
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> Jucato it's all yours.  i am 'fini'
<kye> kye@GotWork:~$ sudo apt-get install update
<kye> Reading package lists... Done
<kye> Building dependency tree
<kye> Reading state information... Done
<kye> E: Couldn't find package update
<Agent_bob> broken apt   thats the problem and obviously a bug.    that not the first one in here with that.
<Agent_bob> the update must have hozed it.    or.   did kye mess up his own sources.list ?
<Agent_bob> kye pastebin your sources.list and lets see
<kye> not sure i just formatted then ran the updates
<kye> should i try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kye> ?
<toyo|desk> lol my goal with kubuntu is to never have to use the cli
<toyo|desk> LD
<toyo|desk> XD
<Agent_bob> kye wait
<Agent_bob>  you added "install"
<MacAnthony> what fun is that toyo|desk
<Agent_bob> see i'm too sleepy to do this.
<toyo|desk> MacAnthony, I had enough of it through my several years of gentoo
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  <<<< kye don't ammend my commands.
<odra> caf
<MacAnthony> :)
<Agent_bob> unless they are wrong....
<kye> ok
<kye> the dist upgrade is now going..
<kye> ty Agent_bob
<MacAnthony> there are just some things that are better done through the CLI, imo
<kye> i will let you know if i get the error
<Agent_bob> welcome kye
<Agent_bob> not me you wont.  i'm went
<Agent_bob> shalom all.
 * MacAnthony is about out too
<toyo|desk> MacAnthony, yes I understand that and yes I still use CLI every day at work
<toyo|desk> I dont want to have to use it at home as well
<toyo|desk> haha
<MacAnthony> battery is spent for myself and my lappy
<odra> umi tady nekdo cesky?
<bazhang> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<monzie> HI all
<monzie> I am using Kubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<^theCronoAFK> yay!
<^theCronoAFK> hows it?
<monzie> I need help with my wireless configuration
<^theCronoAFK> Hrm, not my subject
<im-a-n00b> thanks guys... the bad block scan worked :)
<monzie> I can see that my wireless card is up ( from o/p of ifconfig -a )
<monzie> but knetworkmanager is not detecting it
<^theCronoAFK> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^theCronoAFK> that may help
<^theCronoAFK> the channel is kinda inactive right now :S
<JoshOvki> morning monzie.  make a copy of and clear out /etc/network/interfaces
<^theCronoAFK> and i don't know much
<^theCronoAFK> or he can helpyou :D
<MacAnthony> monzie: there is a bug with networkmanager that causes that
<JoshOvki> ^theCronoAFK: i can be limited help at 6am
<JoshOvki> :P
<cpc> i'll kde4 but my kubuntu not load desktop
<^theCronoAFK> 12AM where i am,, where are you?..france?
<cpc> can help me/
<JoshOvki> UK
<cpc> can help me?
 * MacAnthony tries to find the bug report
<JoshOvki> cpc depends on the problem
<^theCronoAFK> i'm jsut about to start installing kubuntu right when there is little support :D
<^theCronoAFK> this oughta be fun
<cpc> how to correct that problem?
<^theCronoAFK> 'not laodign up' is very vaurge cpc
<^theCronoAFK> vauge*
<^theCronoAFK> cpc what language do you speak?
<^theCronoAFK> nativly
<^theCronoAFK> natively*
<cpc> english
<^theCronoAFK> ok
<JoshOvki> what time is it where you are?
<cpc> indonesia
<^theCronoAFK> you speak indinesian?
<cpc> yes
<^theCronoAFK> indonesian*
<^theCronoAFK> i think they might have indonesian channel for you
<^theCronoAFK> but i don't know the language code for indonesian
<^theCronoAFK> :D
<bazhang> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<^theCronoAFK> yeah id
<JoshOvki> there is no one there tho
<^theCronoAFK> oh snap!
<MacAnthony> monzie: can't find it right now and I have about 5 minutes of battery left
<monzie> MacAnthony: no worrries. Thans for your time!
<^theCronoAFK> shoot, where are firefox bookmarks saved?..i forgot to backup mine so i ened to save them and uplaod them to the net
<monzie> would removeing my .kde help? would it restore my knetworkmanager to a "sane" configuration?
<MacAnthony> search in the bug reports with the error message taht knetworkmanager gives you, and you should be able to find it
<MacAnthony> no, it's an issue with networkmanager
<monzie> MacAnthony: there is no error message
<tommstein> how come ctrl+tab doesn't switch between virtual desktops like it's supposed to?
<MacAnthony> the "no active device" message
<monzie> I just dont see my wireless. Driver and all are installed. I can manually connect with ifup
<cpc> is kdestop for kde4 available?
<JoshOvki> monzie did you try my idea?
<monzie> JoshOvki: nope. What is your idea?
<genii> monzie: knetworkmanager will ignore interfaces which appear in /etc/network/interfaces, they are considered manually configured
<tommstein> am i wrong? does ctrl+tab actually work for everyone else?
<monzie> genii: oh ok. Should I just remove all the entries there and give it a try?
<JoshOvki> monzie: make a backup of you /etc/network/inferfaces    empty out the original and restart
<genii> monzie: Comment them out with a #
<^theCronoAFK> Where are firefox bookmarks located? onw indows..if anyone knows
<jshewey> How can I get two different X sessions running so that can run myth on one videocard/monitor combo and kde on another?
<monzie> genii/ JoshOvki: then I need to restart KDE or my system?
<genii> monzie: No. just ifconfig them down
<monzie> genii: ok
<JoshOvki> genii:isnt it usual best to restart so it pulls everything up a-fresh?
<genii> JoshOvki: If he can't reconnect i imagine thats what he'll end up doing anyhow
<JoshOvki> very true
<JoshOvki> ^theCronoAFK:   Documents and Settings\[WindowsUserName]\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\[profile name]\bookmarks.html
<tommstein> so am i officially the only person that has ever used Ctrl+tab?
<^theCronoAFK> i made a bookmarks .html
<^theCronoAFK> well..time for the big moment, about to install kubuntu 7.10!!!!
<^theCronoAFK> and i don't know what i am doing :D...so brb
<JoshOvki> tommstein isnt ctrl + tab used just for switching tabs in a program
<JoshOvki> winkey + tab   for going between v desktops
<tommstein> JoshOvki, that seems to be what Ctrl+tab does sometimes in kubuntu (although not other times), but in kde it's usually to switch virtual desktops. winkey+tab isn't doing anything
<JoshOvki> ok, in System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts
<^TheCrono> hello0
<JoshOvki> where it says   Current Scheme change it to KDE Default for 4 Modifier Keys
<tommstein> aw, god damn it, i must have clicked on every set of settings except that one. thanks, JoshOvki
<JoshOvki> hi again ^TheCrono
<JoshOvki> on live disk?
<^TheCrono> when i make a home dir
<^TheCrono> yes
<JoshOvki> tommstein: No problem :)
<^TheCrono> i want a /home and a linux/system parition, both are ext3 right?
<tommstein> you saved me some frustration
<JoshOvki> Thats good to know :) i will have to make up for the lack of frustration with the people in work though
<JoshOvki> yes
<JoshOvki> and a  swap file
<^TheCrono> and the /home dirt points to mountpojiint /home correct?
<JoshOvki> which is set to  swap
<^TheCrono> er
<^TheCrono> the /home/ pertition points to the /home mountpoint
<^TheCrono> right?
<JoshOvki> are you manualy doing your partitions?
<JoshOvki> yes thats right
<^TheCrono> manually yes, there will be 4 partitions
<^TheCrono> where does system mount point to?
<JoshOvki> \
<^TheCrono> the one kubuntu will be on
<^TheCrono> ok
<^TheCrono> swap points to?
<JoshOvki> ummm :S   yeh
<JoshOvki> :P
<^TheCrono> swap points to / also>?
<^TheCrono> \
<JoshOvki> i think that can stay empty
<JoshOvki> aslong as it is set to swap
<^TheCrono> 60gb is 60000 MB right?
<JoshOvki> yeh
<JoshOvki> 60, 000, 000, 000 byets :P
<^TheCrono>  /home/will be 60 gb, swap 2gb and system 6 gb..and 10gb left over incase i need windows
<^TheCrono> on an 80gb hard drive
<JoshOvki> i would make system a bit bigger, because every program that is installed goes into that area
<^TheCrono> you can't run them from /home/?
<JoshOvki> i wouldnt
<JoshOvki> you dont really get to set where they install
<^TheCrono> well, everyone earlyer said  even 5gb was mroe than enough for kubuntu
<reverend_joshua> kopete doesn't seem to be loading my AIM contact list
<JoshOvki> mine is on a  80GB HD and its set to   30gb  /home  2gb Swap    15gb System  and the rest is a FAT32 so i can use it for swapping data between linux and windblows
<reverend_joshua> is there a setting i can change so it will load my contact list?
<JoshOvki> really?:S as soon as you start putting anything big in it dies
<^TheCrono> they said put it in /home/
<^TheCrono> idk i'll just do what my plan was and well see, i can always reinstall
<vincent_> Hello All
<^TheCrono> hello
<vincent_> Crono, was it you who had the install problem yesterday?>
<JoshOvki> give it a go, but i have never had any success in installing programs to home
<^TheCrono> the 60gb /home/is primary or logical?
<^TheCrono> nah,i wasn't here yesterday [do you mean abotu 7 hours ago?
<vincent_> nah, must have been crusis or something
<vincent_> my mistake :)
<JoshOvki> primary i think. no 100% tho
<JoshOvki> been a while since my last install
<^TheCrono> dunno, intelilike said my plan was ok
<vincent_> anyone else have problems with pidgin? it just sorta hangs when i try to connect
<corinth> Does anyone know how to assign volume + and - keys for kmix-kde4?
<JoshOvki> vincent_ mine is connected ok
<JoshOvki> corinth  try   #kubuntu-kde4
<vincent_> ahh k thanks JoshOvki, one day ill get kubuntu fully working :D
<corinth> Thanks!
<^TheCrono> i'll do 10/50  for system/home
<JoshOvki> vincent, same here
<^TheCrono> i would do jsut 60 for system..but someone said that wasn't a good idea
<vincent_> :p
<JoshOvki> TheCrono that should be ok then
<vincent_> but hey; at least ubuntu has great community support
<^TheCrono> primary is the one the computer boots from right?
<^TheCrono> thank god
<^TheCrono> that would make system primary
<^TheCrono> ?
<vincent_> are you talking about primary and slave crono?
<^TheCrono> i'm creating a partition..it says "type for new partition primary/logical"
<^TheCrono> for the 50gb /home/
<vincent_> ahh
<^TheCrono> as i understand it, one is primary and all other partitions are logical no?
<vincent_> no idea, i thought you were talking about something else.. sorry ^TheCrono :(
<^TheCrono> i'll make system primary and the rest logical
<^TheCrono> nah, not multiple hardrives
<^TheCrono> so now i got dev/sda1   ext3    /   10kmb
<calcmandan> hey guys.
<^TheCrono> next is /home/
<^TheCrono> hey
<vincent_> hey calcmandan
<calcmandan> i hope everyone is having a great day.
<calcmandan> or evening.
<^TheCrono> i am sorta
<vincent_> i am, thanks :D
<vincent_> well, itd be better if i could get pidgin working, lol
<calcmandan> for months, if not the last year, i've been using a little screenshot trick that I got used to using on a mac when i worked for apple.
<calcmandan> i use kopete
<vincent_> kopete kept crashing for me, as soon as it would open it crashed
<calcmandan> that sucks.
<calcmandan> did you get it via repo or via the website?
<vincent_> repo
<calcmandan> try getting the app through the website, and install it manually.
<^TheCrono> should i ptu the free 17mb in as just another partition..or leave it free..it exist incase i need windows
<vincent_> should i get it via werb?
<^TheCrono> 17gb*
<vincent_> ahh k thanks calcmandan.. should i uninstall the kopete i have now?
<calcmandan> why not?
<calcmandan> you can always redownload it later.
<calcmandan> just apt-get remove kopete
<vincent_> nah i mean the version of kopete
<vincent_> ah thanks
<calcmandan> i need help myself.
<^TheCrono> if i have an empty ntfs file system partition..i can use it to store files via kubuntu right?
<JoshOvki> i gotta, go. got work soon
<calcmandan> using kubuntu...
<^TheCrono> like picuters/music
<vincent_> whats up? im pretty new, but ill try!
<vincent_> yeh sometimes crono
<vincent_> i have problems with it every now and then
<vincent_> but on the whole it works
<JoshOvki> Catch ya all later. Goodluck TheCrono
<vincent_> cya JoshOvki
<^TheCrono> i can change it from ext3 to ntfs later?
<calcmandan> on a mac, the key combo is alt-$, and highlight an area and you get a screenie of that area on the desktop named screenshot001.png, 002.png, etc
<vincent_> i dont think so ^TheCrono
<calcmandan> well, i've been using the same key combo
<JoshOvki> TheCrono not without losing it all
<genii> ^TheCrono: no
<JoshOvki> bye
<calcmandan> i tied scrot to the key combo through accessibility settings in kde
<^TheCrono> of course,i know i'llloose it, but i am jsut syaing
<^TheCrono> i can change it later right?
<^TheCrono> i'm not sure if i'll need windows, but i don't want 17gb of unuseable space
<calcmandan> the default name of the file is the date and time of the screenshot
<^TheCrono> i'll make ti ext3 for now
<calcmandan> i've managed to get it to rename the file to screenshot.png.
<^TheCrono> can i invent a mount point like /extra/ or something?
<calcmandan> but on the next screen, it doesn't create a new file with screenshot1.png.
<vincent_> ohhh...
<vincent_> i hear you calcmandan
<calcmandan> i was wondering if there is a known switch to rename that will append a number.
<calcmandan> on the filename
<vincent_> i dont know what it is specifically, but im almost certain there is one
<calcmandan> i looked up the man entry for rename and it doesn't describe it
<vincent_> have you asked this on the #ubuntu chan?
<calcmandan> but if i copy and paste the same item in a directory, it'll automatically append a number on the end of the filename before the extension.
<genii> calcmandan: Then likely it does not do it
<calcmandan> no.
<calcmandan> i know the functionality is there, i just wish it was a bit more intuitive.
<calcmandan> i'm sure the osx screenshot app is scrot in disguise.
<genii> calcmandan: That is not a feature of the command rename but rather a feature of the file browser you are using
<calcmandan> oooooohhhhhhh
<calcmandan> genii: what would you suggest?
<calcmandan> or am i stuck with date and time on the scrot?
<calcmandan> or maybe write my own rename app and add that feature.
<calcmandan> but learn c first.
<calcmandan> lol
<arjuna> what is a alternative to amule?
<genii> calcmandan: use mv instead of rename  eg: mv oldname newname
<crwlr> im having a brainfart.  how do i setup my computer to be on a workgroup?
<genii> crwlr: man smblient may be enlightening
<yao_ziyuan> the top priority for kubuntu to really take off: east asian (esp. chinese) language display and input
<yao_ziyuan> or else it won't be used
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Well, perhaps find us some developers willing to work on it ;)
<yao_ziyuan> genii: there is an easy: follow what ubuntu exactly does for installing chinese language support and "complex script inputting"
<calcmandan> genii: mv has the numbered option with --backup. is that what you're implying?
<genii> calcmandan: It has many useful options :) But yes
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Since ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde it is not quite that simple to implement as what it may seem
<yao_ziyuan> genii: for input, the problem is with the SKIM package
<yao_ziyuan> genii: for display, the problem is that kubuntu does not ship with a good enough chinese font like ubuntu does
<vincent_> hey, before i tarnish my near-perfect working kubuntu, is compiz-fusion any good?
<calcmandan> vincent_: I know how you feel about that.
<calcmandan> vincent_: but i don't know.
<yao_ziyuan> genii: ubuntu's chinese font is with a minor problem. i suggest both variants use the open source "wenquanyi" fonts
<genii> yao_ziyuan: The fonts are not so hard to fix, SKIM is another matter
<vincent_> calcmandan: ive heard really good things about it, i might give it a whirl
<yao_ziyuan> genii: if i install ubuntu and then chinese language support and then kubuntu-desktop, i can use the chinese input methods well in kde
<calcmandan> i'm running dapper/
<calcmandan> lts
<calcmandan> haven't grown the balls to upgrade .
<genii> vincent_: You can go back from compiz --replace of course with kwin --replace
<calcmandan> probably won't until the next lts comes out
<yao_ziyuan> genii: that is directly using scim, without skim.
<calcmandan> i can't get wireless to work with any of the live discs.
<vincent_> kwin replace?
<genii> vincent_: kwin --replace              yes
<vincent_> ohh perfect
<vincent_> im gonna get it as soon as i get pidgin workin
<vincent_> thanks genii
<genii> vincent_: alt-f2 then kwin --replace                      to replace default kde window manager if after doing   alt-f2 compiz --replace        no good/want to switch back
<vincent_> ill write that one down ^^
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Perhaps make mention in #kubuntu-devel , that is where the developers hang out
<^TheCrono> can i enable the restricted drivers for ati, while using the live cd?
<^TheCrono> after i install it
<^TheCrono> kubuntu
<^TheCrono> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> ^TheCrono: You can, but not to the installed system, only to what the livecd runs.
<Jonyjack> hello everybody
<genii> Well, not easily to the installed system, lets say
<Jonyjack> i have a little problem
<genii> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jonyjack> is there any french people ???
<^TheCrono> hrm, i don't have system > Administrator
<kalorin`> nope
<kalorin`> they're all dogs :)
<kalorin`> (french jokes)
<Jonyjack> :p
<^TheCrono> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kalorin`> <---- I _SLAY_ me :)
<Jonyjack> thanks
<kalorin`> good luck jony
<Jonyjack> :)
<^TheCrono> So what's up with this? Do i need to go somehwere for the restricted driver manager?
<Jonyjack> everybody is dead on kubuntu-fr :(
<^TheCrono> i check in System..i didn't see Administrator
<jussi01> ^TheCrono: system settings -> advanced -> restricted driver
<^TheCrono> or, do i ahve to be on HD install for that option?
<^TheCrono> ah,ok
<Jonyjack> i just want to know how create un new user compt to install KDE 4.0
<Jonyjack> just create un user compt
 * genii tape kalorin ` sur la tête avec un grand petit pain
<Jonyjack> lool
<vincent_> anyone know how to fix a reading error in pidgin?
<genii> Jonyjack: cest: sudo adduser <nom>
<Jonyjack> merci
<Jonyjack> merciiiiiii ça marche et comment je lui met un mot de passe ???
<Jonyjack> please
<genii> Vous êtes très bienvenus
<genii> hmm
<calcmandan> okay,  back to my original question.  here is my current map of scrot: scrot -s -e 'mv $f /home/rydan/Desktop/'  Now, I'd like to utilize mv in such a way that: scrot -s -e mv $n screenshot.png '$f /home/rydan/Desktop/' will append a number to the end of the filename body.  i tried the switch according to the man page, but nothing shows up.  what am i doing wrong?
<jussi01> !en | Jonyjack
<ubotu> Jonyjack: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jonyjack> ok ok
<Jonyjack> so
<genii> Jonyjack: Je ne suis pas ici pendant longtemps aujourd'hui. J'exige du sommeil.
<Jonyjack> how i can set any password on a user compt
<genii> jussi01: sORRY
<jussi01> :)
<genii> Bah capslock
<Jonyjack> genii> good night ^^
<genii> Jonyjack: :)
<thecrono> it installed flawlessly
<thecrono> :D
<jussi01> Jonyjack: system settings -> user management?
<thecrono> no for restricted drivers
<jussi01> thecrono: :)
<sigma> how do i change konq's default download location from my home folder to the desktop?
<thecrono> do i need to reboot after ati restricted drivers are installed?
<thecrono> i guess so, brb
<sigma> thecrono: i think you need to restart x server so yeah a reboot would be best
<Jonyjack> jussi01: >thanks
<jussi01> :)
<thecrono> i got an error
<thecrono> No command arguments supplied!
<thecrono> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<thecrono> KdeSudo will now exit...
<thecrono> :(
<thecrono> is that bad?
<ol_dude67> kde4 is not working, wont even sign on to it, how do i just remove it?
<jussi01> thecrono: no, what did you do?
<ol_dude67> keeps taking me back to loggin screen
<jussi01> ol_dude67: can you login to kde3?
<ol_dude67> im on it now
<thecrono> i gotit, i logged out of admin
<jussi01> thecrono: :)
<squid0> hi. certain screensavers don't work on my laptop running gutsy kubuntu
<ol_dude67> got it
<ol_dude67> thanks anyways
<squid0> most of the screensavers that say (GL) at the end don't work. why is this?
<jussi01> squid0: sounds like you dont have 3d enabled
<jussi01> squid0: which gfx card you have?
<ol_dude67> squid0, what video card?
<squid0> intel 82852/855GM
<squid0> using the intel driver, afaict
<squid0> do I need to enable something in xorg.conf?
<squid0> or what?
<ol_dude67> are you using the 810 driver for that?
<squid0> yeah, the i810 driver
<squid0> should it be the intel driver?
<squid0> * should I be using the intel driver?
<ol_dude67> no i810 is what you want
<squid0> ok.... so then how come 3d accel doesn't work?
<ol_dude67> there is a setting tho, im trying to remember what it is.
<squid0> ok....
<ol_dude67> well im going back threw my notes, try google, i think thats where i found it.
<squid0> thanks, ol_dude67
<squid0> i'm googling meanwhile
<squid0> ol_dude67: should I load certain modules in xorg.conf? glx? GLcore?
<ol_dude67> you may have to set something in xorg.conf file, but im sure not thinking what the heck it is?
<ol_dude67> its been a year since i have messed with it.
<squid0> hmmm
<squid0> ok. do you have the same card?
<ol_dude67> i have the 945gz which uses the same driver
<thecrono> is there any way to apply a sound to say..a button click?
<thecrono> or to other actions
<squid0> ok
<thecrono> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> thecrono: just try opening an mp3 in amarok
<thecrono> i doubt it will work right away
<thecrono> and i don't have an mp3 :D
<thecrono> let me downlaod one from my site
<thomas_> you guys have audio probs?
<masequis> anyone know of a good 3-d gfx benchmark for linux?
<thecrono> not sure yet thomas_
<squid0> ol_dude67: I don't know if this is related, but when I run compiz I see this in the output: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<thomas_> well. i have since the last update
<thomas_> and im almost new to Linux :X
<thecrono> http://tindeck.com/audio/my/diyn/Abscond
<ol_dude67> squid0, that is what you have to change in your xorg.conf file. let me check and see what exactly it is.
<thecrono> does anyone have a 'stream'option btw?
<jussi01> thecrono: what do you mean?
<vincent_> hey has anyone else had the problem with kopete crashing on startup??
<thecrono> there should be a download option and a stream ooption
<squid0> ol_dude67: meaning, I should add xgl under the driver section?
<thomas_> prompst me to download Flash :o
<thecrono> thats one of my songs btw
<thecrono> what?
<jussi01> thecrono: on that page? yeah, i do
<thecrono> the page doesn't need flash
<thecrono> ok, thx
<thecrono> i don't though
<thecrono> ah wait, yes i do..man i don't like konquerer
<thecrono> time to get firefox
<ol_dude67> squid0, yes and see if that works, or you have to modify the xorg,conf
<squid0> ol_dude67: ok
<squid0> ...
<ol_dude67> try that first
<arjuna> what is the biggest p2p network? e donkey?
<thomas_> omg. everything is new to me here. even this IRC Client, Konversation
<thomas_> i guess there are some other channels here
<thecrono> well i saved the mp3 to my desktop..but..its noton my desktop, infact, nothing is
<squid0> ol_dude67: do you know what case it's in? Xgl, XGL, or xgl??
<ol_dude67> XGL
<ol_dude67> i would believe
<squid0> ok, thanks
<ol_dude67> i had to do this all in slack the first time, so i had to manually do this,so kubuntu is throwing me off, squid0
<squid0> ol_dude67: ok
<thecrono> i have SOUND
<squid0> thanks for your time
<thecrono> kubuntu is so easy to use lol
<ol_dude67> np
<jussi01> thecrono: :)
<thecrono> now, for compiz
<thecrono> hrm
<jussi01> !compiz | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> thecrono: which gfx card?
<thecrono> ati readon x1300 256mb
<thecrono> i should be able to handle it
<thecrono> but somethign strange is happening
<jussi01> thecrono: ati support isnt really nice....
<thecrono> its seems my refresh rate is horrible
<thecrono> it sin'rt for nvidia either..but what can ya get? ya know
<thecrono> where are grphics card options in kubuntu?
<thecrono> my refresh rate is horrible
<thecrono> the bottom of chant refrsh before the top of it does, lol
<thecrono> chat*
<thecrono> or, the top refreshes before the bottom *
<squid0> ol_dude67: no joy
<thecrono> i can see a line going down my screen when something changes
<squid0> I assume that logging out and then in restarts X?
<squid0> for some reason ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work on my system
<jussi01> squid0: log out, then select restart x from the menu there. then log in again
<thecrono> my monitor supports 80hz refresh rate..but i can only select 60hz
<squid0> jussi01: thanks
<thecrono> !copypaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copypaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thecrono> what is the copypasta URL?
<jussi01> !paste | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thecrono> kopete crashed :/
<jussi01> thecrono: do an update through adept
<vincent_> crono, my kopete always crashes :(
<vincent_> whats the command juss? just apt-get udate?
<jussi01> vincent_: yeah, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jussi01> !tab > vincent_
<thecrono> how do i update?
<vincent_> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> thecrono: go to adept, then fetch updates
<thecrono> adept?
<thecrono> where/what is that?
<jussi01> thecrono: go look in your menu...
<thecrono> i'm new tokubuntu
<jussi01> thecrono: once you have fetched the updates, then do full upgrade.
<thecrono> fetched the updates?
<thecrono> how do i do that?
<jussi01> thecrono: have you started adept?
<thecrono> yes
<jussi01> then press the fetch updates utton?
<jussi01> button*
<thecrono> yeah
<toro_espana> hello
<jussi01> wait till its finished, then press the full upgrade
<thecrono> i see what looks like millions of packages
<jussi01> hi toro_espana
<toro_espana> I have a problem with my internet connection, since I rebooted my computer, I have no internet connection
<thecrono> it ifnished in like 2 seconds
<toro_espana> I last installed VMWARE demo
<jussi01> thecrono: yeah, now upgradr
<thecrono> and went back to the original section
<toro_espana> is there a command, to reset the connection defaults?
<thecrono> upgrade what?
<thecrono> full upgrade button?
<squid0> ol_dude67: nah, still no joy
<toro_espana> I can ping my router, but can't with the internet
<jussi01> thecrono: yes...
<squid0> I found a forum thread where they advised someone to comment out dri and GLcore modules in x.org, which I tried as well, but still not working
<thecrono> i clicked it..that's it?
<ol_dude67> squid0, then you need to ask someone here who is more use to ubuntu then i, cause i came from slackware, and its a different linux distro all to itself
<jussi01> thecrono: is it doing stuff now?
<squid0> ol_dude67: ok. thanks for your help
<thecrono> no, it jsut shows a lsit of packages
<ol_dude67> np
<ol_dude67> sorry i couldnt help
<squid0> no worries
<toro_espana> I can't ping the other computer in my network, only my router
<squid0> iirc, it worked fine under feisty.....
<thecrono> i clicked apply changes
<toro_espana> is there a command to reset the network config?
<squid0> toro_espana: not sure if this is best, but sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<squid0> watch it in a terminal to see what's going on
<toro_espana> ok i will try
<toro_espana> doesn't work
<toro_espana> when i type: ifconfig
<thecrono> how do i open command line?
<thecrono> so i can use apt-get
<toro_espana> i get the following devices: vmnet1
<toro_espana> i get the following devices: vmnet8
<toro_espana> i get the following devices: eth0
<toro_espana> how can i delete vmnet?
<TimS> How can I find when the last fsck was run?
<toro_espana> join #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> toro_espana: you forgot the /
<toro_espana> sorry i had any problems
<thecrono> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<thecrono> adept crashed
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thecrono> Where do i type that at?..not sure how to open a console
<Jucato> thecrono: K Menu -> System submenu -> Konsole
<thecrono> the command gave me an error
<thecrono> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<thecrono> hrm, i got it..but am unsure what to do next
<thecrono> installpackage maintainers version?
<thecrono> i got 4 options,i don't know what any of them do or why i need them heh
<thecrono> um, i hit yes..now what,retry adept?
<jussi01> thecrono: go to system -> konsole?
<thecrono> i installed maintainers version
<thecrono> dunno but alot fo stuff happened..now i try adept?
<thecrono> hrm, it appears nothing is upgradeable
<noaXess> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thecrono> how do i get winrar?..the siteonlyoffers an .exe
<se7en> !info unrar | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Jucato> thecrono: install the "unrar" and "rar" packages and you'll be able to open and create rar files using ark
<thecrono> man kubuntu is running slow as crap, is there a preformance monitoror something?
<thecrono> monitor*
<thecrono> the screen is refreshing like, once a second, reguardless to what happens
<thecrono> and i meet system requirements about 10 times
<neville_> -_-
<thecrono> is vmsize in proformance monitor > process MB for my memory?
<thecrono> because if so...kubuntu is useing about.. :O 100% of my ram, and its doing nothing [1.5gb ram]
<thecrono> i'm using 1.2GB of system memory..and my computer is IDLE
<thecrono> wtf?
<se7en> thecrono: top will show you how much memory you have and what prog uses cpu
<thecrono> yes,it says 1.2gb used out of 1.5gb
<thecrono> but..i have NOTHING runnign cept defautl stuff and irc
<thecrono> vanlila kubuntu sues 1.2gb of ram?
<thecrono> uses*
<se7en> what program is useing the cpu
<thecrono> that's crazy
<ppibburr> thecrono, i got .3 of 1.6
<thecrono> it says xorg i guess
<thecrono> not sure how to check
<thecrono> i have 99 process going
<thecrono> processes*
<thecrono> is that normal?
<se7en> use top in the console
<thecrono> top?
<se7en> open a console and type top
<thecrono> ok
<thecrono> now what?
<se7en> see what program uses all that cpu
<ppibburr> ksysguard uses a bit close it
<thecrono> xorg is useing 7%of my cpu and 3%of my mem
<thecrono> its the highest
<thecrono> none the less, my computer is running insanely slow
<thecrono> phsyical memory is now completely maxed out
<thecrono> using 100% of it
<thecrono> and its not a spike its constant
<se7en> mem is used by what
<thecrono> i don'tno
<thecrono> knwo*
<thecrono> the thing using the most memory is xorg, and its using 7%
<thecrono> the rest is 0%
<thecrono> it says 1,260,00 used and 34.000 free
<thecrono> kb
<thecrono> man, they didn't say the requirements were 3 times higher than vista
<ppibburr> thecrono: there not
<thecrono> then there must be a problem
<thecrono> because i'm not running anything, and its going very slow
<thecrono> it takes  1 second to refresh the screen
<thecrono> what is virt?
<thecrono> xorg is using 82935 virt
<thecrono> top says nothing is using the memory...ksysguard says i have no memory lweft
<ppibburr> top hasa line mem: of, used
<thecrono> yes, it says 1.2gig used
<se7en> virt = The total amount of virtual memory used by the task.  It includes all code, data and shared libraries plus pages that have been swapped out.
<ppibburr> and the task percentages do not add up?
<thecrono> so how do i fix this?
<thecrono> no
<thecrono> xorg is 7% the rest isd 0
<thecrono> xorg jumps to 26 occasionally
<se7en> xorg 7% is not ideal but ok
<thecrono> what is ideal?
<ActionParsnip> hey a;;
<thecrono> i can't even browser the web
<ppibburr> any zombies?
<se7en> mine is a 8%
<thecrono> no
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, can you ping them?
<thecrono> 102, 2 active,  100 sleeping 0 zombie
<thecrono> its not adding up
<thecrono> xorg is using 7%, but it still says 1.2gb is used, and i can feel it running slow
<ActionParsnip> thecrono,  can you ping websites?
<thecrono> my net is ok, my computer is running slow
<thecrono> 100% of my ram is being used by nothing
<thecrono> firefox takes 20 minutes to load
<thecrono> and it takes about 1 second for chat ro refresh
<thecrono> 1-2 seconds
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, ok so your pc is sloooow but web access is ok
<thecrono> yes
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, ok can we have a pastebin of the output from top please?
<thecrono> i can't
<thecrono> select all
<se7en> ActionParsnip: thecrono has problems with his mem and cpu it takes  1 second to refresh the screen
<ActionParsnip> se7en, I gathered but a top output would be mega useful
<thecrono> well, i can'tcopy it
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, if you select the text as in a text document
<se7en> ActionParsnip: i agree
<thecrono> i can't even highlight it
<thecrono> can't
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, ok gimme a sec
<ppibburr> -top -d 5
<ppibburr> top -d 5
<ppibburr> -top is a mush command :)
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53134/
<thecrono> wtfit went down
<thecrono> ksysguard still says  maximum memory used
<thecrono> er,i was looking at swap oops
<ppibburr> really, cloe ksysguard
<ppibburr> close
<thecrono> it sitll maxed according to top
<thecrono> now its starting to use swap
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, its weird tho. if you add up all the %mem usages yu get a bit less than 20% usage
<thecrono> that  20% uses 1.2 GB?
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, can we have a pastebin of df -h
<thecrono> that's terrible preformance
<ActionParsnip> if your disks are really full systems run like dogs
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53136/
<thecrono> i jsut installed kubuntu to an empty drive about 1 hour ago
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, ok disk space is fine too
<ppibburr> drive typ?
<thecrono> ext3
<ppibburr> thats the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> ppibburr, do you mean sata / pata / scsi?
<thecrono> oh,i don't know the type
<thecrono> i don't know that, my computer runs xp fine
<thecrono> i can probably run hl2 3 times :D
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, can we have your lspci please
<thecrono> ive neevr had such bad preformance
<ppibburr> pending drive and access...
<thecrono> what is that?
<ppibburr> lspci, a command
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, its a cli command :D
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53138/
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, have you got all the latest updates for your system?
<thecrono> ?
<thecrono> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, sudo atp-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<thecrono> i did that in adept
<thecrono> i cannot update anyways
<ActionParsnip> why not?
<thecrono> somethign about lock
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, thats probably cos adept is open
<ppibburr> close x, and in a terminal tty
<ppibburr> since performance is slow :)
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, does it boot fast enough?
<thecrono> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thecrono> boots fine
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, kde3 or kde4?
<thecrono> 3.5.8
<Lynoure> thecrono: does the slowness persist when your computer is detached from the net, by the way?
<thecrono> ive never detached it from the net heh
<thecrono> but probably
<thecrono> my latency on this server for instance is 58ms
<thecrono> i'm not doing anything netwise
<Lynoure> thecrono: well, because if you have mystery slowness, online computer, nothing that looks like the cause in the process list, one option is that your computer has been taken over and the processes doing stuff hidden. and sometimes when you are netless, some of such processes fail to be less busy
<Lynoure> oops: fail to be so busy
<thecrono> you mean someone cracked into my PC..in other words?
<ppibburr> no
<thecrono> dunno, why,i have nothing on it but kubuntu heh
<Lynoure> thecrono: not saying that is the cause, it's just one of the  possible causes
<thecrono> well, i see no other options
<thecrono> let m,e try rebooting
<Lynoure> thecrono: but if you have no services and have not installed software from weird sources, or ran weird commands/scripts, it's unlikely cause, I think.
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, i'd try a reboot
<thecrono> k
<thecrono> well,its using 418MB now
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, keep top running to see if it climbs
<thecrono> which is still too much
<thecrono> 412
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, its not bad. theres a lot of stuff sat "ready" from what i read
<thecrono> 448
<thecrono> is 440ish mb normal?
<ppibburr> yea, i run around 300-400
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, least its going down :)
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, let mefire up my virtualbox
<thecrono> how do i make firefox my default browser?
<thecrono> 451mb
<thecrono> now its taking time for windows to load
<thecrono> konquerer is taking FOREVER
<ppibburr> edit prefferences system defualts, i n firefox
<ActionParsnip> mem: 255944K total, 251912K used, 4032K free here
<thecrono> 43mb now heh
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: Linux always tries to use allyour memory
<thecrono> why? that's stupid
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: memory which is not in usebyapplications is used to cache data
<thecrono> now chat is going slowe
<SlimeyPete> no, it'sa very good idea
<SlimeyPete> it speeds things up considerably.
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, windows does it too. why do you think you need a swap file
<llutz> thecrono: not using memory is stupid, its used for buffers/cache
<thecrono> not when it turns your computer into a slideshow
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: lack of memory is not your problem, I'd guess.
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: linux automatically fills memory with cached data. When an app needs to use some of that memory the cached data is automatically deleted.
<thecrono> now its starting to freeze every coupleof seconds
<SlimeyPete> so apps still get to use as much RAM as they need
<thecrono> 445mb used out of 12##
<SlimeyPete> that's normal, stop worrying, it isn't the cause of your problems.
<thecrono> then what is?
<SlimeyPete> Might be a DMA issue. try running "sudo hdparm /dev/sda" where sda is the device for your harddisk (might be sdb, sdc etc depending on which cable it's on)
<SlimeyPete> see if DMA is turned on.
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53139/
<SlimeyPete> is it a SATA drive?
<thecrono> no idea
<thecrono> my HD?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<thecrono> my HD is i think
<SlimeyPete> in that case DMA's not the issue, hmm.
<SlimeyPete> try running "top" to see processor usage
<SlimeyPete> see if anything's caning your processor
<thecrono> i'mrunning it now..nothing is
<thecrono>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<thecrono>  4550 root      15   0 62648  28m 8012 S  7.0  2.3   2:19.45 Xorg
<thecrono>  5665 thecrono  16   0 31744  15m  12m S  4.3  1.3   0:16.17 ksysgu
<thecrono> the only two processes using memory
<SlimeyPete> hmm, yeah, looks fine
 * SlimeyPete scratches head
<thecrono> Mem:   1294188k total,   463224k used,   830964k free,    45888k buffers
<SlimeyPete> Mem:    449288k total,   440444k used,     8844k free,     9920k buffers
<thecrono> my cpu is a 2.5ghz celeron too
<SlimeyPete> ^^ mine, and I have no problems
<SlimeyPete> hmmmm
<thecrono> i doubt xorg is using 2.5ghz of processing power
<thecrono> and i don't have this problem with windows, so it can't be the cpu
<llutz> thecrono: more interesting is the 2nd line (used +/- buffers)
<SlimeyPete> shouldn't be.
<thecrono> why is that llutz?
<llutz> thecrono: because that is the amount of really used RAM without buffers/cache
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete, you are running at 98% mem. thecrono you are running at 35% mem
<thecrono> 45mb used, and the rest is buffer?
<llutz> Mem:       2058600    1263020     795580          0     123464     840596
<llutz> -/+ buffers/cache:     298960    1759640
<SlimeyPete> I don't see "buffers/cache" on my system, when I run top.
<llutz> thecrono: ^^ 1.2GB used with buffers , but ony 298MB used by apps
<SlimeyPete> 2nd line is swap.
<llutz> free -m
<thecrono> wtf why are buffers using so much?
<SlimeyPete> ah right, yes
<llutz> thecrono: because its intelligent RAM-Usage
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: it's buffering data which you have used or might use. This is sensible, and every half-decent OS does it.
<SlimeyPete> don't worry, the buffer automatically clears when apps need to use more RAM.
<SlimeyPete> this doesn't get us much closer to solving your problem though,hrm.
<SlimeyPete> I wonder what graphics driver xorg is trying to use... might be VESA.
<llutz> thecrono: use "free -m" to see how much RAM really is in use, but like SlimeyPete says, thats not your problem
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete, update chipset driver maybe
<SlimeyPete> yeah, could be a chipset issue I guess
<ActionParsnip> chipset drives the ram :D
<thecrono> hrm
<thecrono> i now have 3 browsers open with about 20 tabs in each
<thecrono> everything runs fine
<thecrono> cept chat is refreshign slow
<thecrono> [i see a line go down when ever a new one appears]
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, weird
<SlimeyPete> right, graphics drivers then, I'll bet
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, what client you using forchat?
<SlimeyPete> in fact I'd put money on it
<thecrono> konvorsation
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete, me too
<thecrono> i installed restricted ati drivers
<llutz> thecrono: glxinfo |grep rendering
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, try another like xchat and do what llutz says
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: do a "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look for section(s) named "Device", and let us know what they say
<SlimeyPete> you did? hmm
<SlimeyPete> were things running slow before that?
<thecrono> direct rendering: yes
<SlimeyPete> I wonder if you've found a bug/incompatibility in ATI's rubbish drivers....
<thecrono> i didn't ntoice..the first thing after installing kubuntu was i got restricted drivers
<thecrono> i planned on getting compiz
<SlimeyPete> thing is, ATI (until very recently) paid little attention to Linux and their drivers were/are... erm, "interesting" to use
 * ActionParsnip hates ATi LOTS
<SlimeyPete> I'm using them without a problem, mind
<ppibburr> i like the were/are :)
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53140/
<llutz> thecrono: try "glxinfo |grep rendering"
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: ah, I more meant the "device" section, not "inputdevice" :)
<thecrono> that's the entier result pete
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, can we have a pastebin of the whole xorg.conf please
<SlimeyPete> O.o
<thecrono> that was the whole thing
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: your xorg only contains that one input device section and nothing else? O.o
<thecrono> thecrono@Neckron-Ninty-Nine:~$ glxinfo |grep rendering
<thecrono> direct rendering: Yes
<thecrono> thecrono@Neckron-Ninty-Nine:~$
<SlimeyPete> did you scroll down?
<SlimeyPete> (using the cursor keys or pageup/down)
<thecrono> there was nothing to scroll down tolol
<ppibburr> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, its a bit more, thats the output going through less. press enter to scroll down
<ppibburr> th crono, enter
<ppibburr> use the cat and pastbin the whole thing
<thecrono> how do i copy the whole thing?..its bigger than my screen
<ppibburr> start selecting and drag
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, you can read the file but wont be able to edit it :)
<ppibburr> draging should scroll
<SlimeyPete> ah, the many ways of doing the same thing in Linux ;)
<thecrono> pattern not found, press return
<thecrono> dragging doesn't scroll
<ppibburr> smiley :)
<ppibburr> in konsole?
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: hrm, you know what, there's an easier way to see if it's the ATI drivers, hang on
<ActionParsnip> thecrono, just open the xorg.conf file and pastebin it. you only need kdesu / sudo to edit it
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati ; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then log in and out again (these commands will cause X to use your old drivers rather than the ATI ones)
<thecrono> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.1': No such file or directory
<ppibburr> thecrono: read off timestamps, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.STAMP
<ppibburr> where stamp is a timestring
<thecrono> huh?
<ppibburr> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<ppibburr> that will list all backups
<thecrono>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati
<SlimeyPete> is that it? O.o
<ppibburr> you just made the ati tho
<SlimeyPete> the install script should make a backup
<thecrono> man wtf, why the heck when i paste somethign into cjhat and hit enter....it enters on the konsole
<thecrono> that is so annoying
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: hrm, ok, two steps forward and one back, heh...
<xen_> Hey there im having trouble with Ktorrent on kubuntu, yesterday it worked fine, today it wont connect to any trackers, and no the trackers are not down and there are plenty of seeds for this torrent
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: that doesn't sound normal either O.o but I don't know xchat very well (I assume that's what you're using)
<thecrono> konvorsation
<SlimeyPete> oh right, well, I don't use that, does sound like odd behaviour though.
<thecrono> i paste into the bar..it pastes fine..i hit ENTER..and knsole goes down a line
<thecrono> ??
<SlimeyPete> do you have your mouse over the konsole window at the time?
<thecrono> no
<SlimeyPete> weird.
<ppibburr> whats running in konsole?
<thecrono> anywyas, about this preformance problem?
<thecrono> nothing
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: ok, do "kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", that will openagraphical editor for you with the file in
<SlimeyPete> you may find it more intuitive than using the terminal
<ppibburr> x and kde not handling events correctly
<SlimeyPete> ppibburr: does sound odd, doesn't it
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53141/
<ppibburr> very, and sounds like a good place to have a brea
<ppibburr> break
<thecrono> see, i paste into konvorsatyion..when i hit enter, konquerer loads the next link
<ppibburr> if every widget in Qt is getting the event
<thecrono> ??
<ppibburr> which they are
<thecrono> pete,will you be on tomorrow?
<thecrono> its 5am here
<thecrono> i need to sleep
<ppibburr> graphical apps contain widgets, from the root Object to windw, screen button etc, each can handle events, X passes input events to kde/Qt/Gtk, then handles them, but the handler is broke
<thecrono> and i don't wanna really go through all the same stuff with someone new :D
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: ok, try this: do "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", this will give you admin rights so that you can edit the file. Change "fglrx" to "ati" and log out and back in again. If you can't get graphics back, log in in text mode and run "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to get backto where you are now.
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: I am always here, but not always watching (I'm at work during your night-time cos I'm in the UK ;) )
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: but if I'm watching then I'll be happy to help
<thecrono> where is fglrx?
<thecrono> ok
<thecrono> letme relog
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: in the section that's just called "Device", it's a little way down.
<ppibburr> the Input to manager mis-com could lead to application lag
<ppibburr> like my first gui's >.<
<TheCrono> i lost video
<TheCrono> using live cd now
<TheCrono> what was the command to switch bag?
<TheCrono> back
<TheCrono> ??
<llutz> TheCrono: mount your /-fs from HDD and switch to /<mountpoint>/etc/X11, there do "sudo cp xorg.conf.ati xorg.conf"
<TheCrono> how do i do that?
<llutz> TheCrono: which partition on HD contains / ?
<ppibburr> mkdir foo then sudo mount /dev/sda# foo
<ppibburr> # is the partition #
<TheCrono> i don'tknow
<ppibburr> sudo fdisk -l
<ppibburr> what says linux as System
<TheCrono> sda 1-5-6-7
<TheCrono> what was the command to switch back the xorg files..i need to go to sleep, and i defiantly don't want to leave with this new problem
<TheCrono> can barely keep my eyes open lol
<SlimeyPete> TheCrono: couldn't you log in in text mode?
<TheCrono> yes
<Sunny_> Deutsches Forum
<Sunny_> _
<SlimeyPete> best to just do that then "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Sunny_> ?
<SlimeyPete> TheCrono: ^^
<se7en> !de | Sunny_
<ubotu> Sunny_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ppibburr> folks at #kde are a bit mute >.<
<TheCrono> brb
<Sunny_> danke
<de4dsnake> hey, i get the following error when i run anything that is not particularily meant for KDE. This started happening after I upgraded Kdesktop some other things: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<thecrono>  /etc/x11/xorg.conf.ati   no such fileor directory
<thecrono> ............
<ppibburr> X
<ppibburr> not x
<ppibburr> X11
<thecrono> ugh, why do capitals even matter?
<ppibburr> the char for X and the char for x arequite different
<brian_> how different is the Linux cmd line then the MSDos cmd line?
<ppibburr> quite
<Scubar> same basic principles
<Scubar> just diff cmds to learn
<thecrono> i'm going to sleep now
<thecrono> you be on in about 18 hours pete?
<Scubar> konsole is more powerful than cmd though
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: maybe
<SlimeyPete> poke me, if I'm watching I'll help you out some more if I can
<thecrono> 7 hours ago..tomorrow heh
<thecrono> well, i sitll ahve that problem
<Scubar> you got it installed then crono ?
<thecrono> bad preformance one
<thecrono> yes, but it runs horrible
<thecrono> i'llleave it as check it in the monring, later
<ppibburr> scubar: the shell evniroments are powerful, and since linux usually ships with, and enables getting other scripting languages easily and command line is powerful
<ugur_> hi i have a simple question: Does "sudo reboot" command make any harm to the system when run repeatedly to restart system?
<de4dsnake> hey, nobody know how to solve "undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl" error?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: where do you see it?
<de4dsnake> well after upgrading kdesktop and some other things, i cannot run any program that is not made  particularily for kde
<de4dsnake> so when for example i try to run firefox in konsole
<de4dsnake> i get the following:
<de4dsnake> "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl"
<_StefanS_> did your upgrade finish correctly?
<de4dsnake> well adept didnt complain about anything
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: open a konsole and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<de4dsnake> its been more than a week ago when i did this upgrade
<de4dsnake> ok
<de4dsnake> doing now
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: this thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583537
<de4dsnake> if only firefox worked :P
<de4dsnake> ill try konqueror
<_StefanS_> heh
<de4dsnake> yea i saw that thread
<de4dsnake> didnt help much
<de4dsnake> didnt understand what to do
<de4dsnake> after the ldd thing
<_StefanS_> paste the output from ldd to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and let me check it out
<heino> hi
<de4dsnake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53147/
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: looks fine, can you send me the output from dist-upgrade in konsole?
<de4dsnake> the one i just did now?
<_StefanS_> yup
<_StefanS_> want to see if there are any errors
<jhend60> Hi all
<jhend60> I really need help installing kubuntu
<jussi01> jhend60: whats the prob?
<jhend60> hello?
<jhend60> ok
<de4dsnake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53148/
<jhend60> when i boot it normally (the first item on menu) the screen is completely black
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: thats seems quite ok too
<jhend60> but only after it all loads
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: try to logout and login again
<jhend60> and when i boot with safe graphics, after it loads, a bar at the top of the screen appears with different colouts
<jhend60> colours
<jhend60> and i cant do anything
<de4dsnake> ok, brb, thx so far
<jhend60> ps i havent installed yet
<jhend60> just downloaded
<Scubar> how can i install macromedia flash on amd64
<Scubar> its saying wrong architecture
<Scubar> i do have the i386 libs installed
<jussi01> jhend60: what is your graphics card?
<jhend60> and I have a Intel 82810 intergrated graphics driver
<jussi01> !lash64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lash64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_StefanS_> Scubar: medibuntu.org, install flashplugin-nonfree
<jhend60> and i have 512 mb memory
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Scubar> awww i dont use firefox
<Scubar> i use opera
<jhend60> is there a way i can get intel drivers on there as it is old
<jhend60> and when i use safe graphics mode, and it all loads and a bar with three colours repetedly apperas, i cant do ANYTHING
<jhend60> if i turn it off the bars dissaper but i can still see the place where they where
<jhend60> i am trying to run it LIVE
<jhend60> now im on windows
<_StefanS_> jhend60: what intel gfx chipset do you have?
<jhend60> 82810
<_StefanS_> wow thats old
<jhend60> i no
<jhend60> it should still work
<de4dsnake> ok, im back, logged out and back in but still cant run anything thats not for kde
<jhend60> this is an old pc im saving up for new
<_StefanS_> well, vesa (safe mode) should work
<jhend60> it just has a bar at top
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11241
<jhend60> with colours
<jhend60> and stops loading off disk
<jhend60> no more disk action
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: do updatedb and locate libglib
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: you might have some extra copy lying around that disrupts the gtk stuff (firefox, thunderbird etc..)
<jhend60> i have never used ubuntu or linux before
<jhend60> only windows so im a total noob
<_StefanS_> jhend60: download the alternate install, it will do it in text mode
<jhend60> god
<jhend60> my nets not to fast
<jhend60> and i will get in trouble if i download anymore
<jhend60> i will go over cap
<jhend60> is there any difference in alternate cd?
<_StefanS_> jhend60: hmm ok, in safe graphics mode you get some color bars ??
<de4dsnake> _StefanS_: some extra copy of what? Ive firefox installed.  but only once as far as i know.
<jhend60> yes
<jhend60> at top
<jhend60> about 3 cm wide going along entire screen
<jhend60> no movement
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: libglib, just do that updatedb, and locate libglib, and post that to paste bin
<_StefanS_> jhend60: did you download gutsy ?
<jhend60> tiny colout bars green blue yellow going vertically for 3cm
<de4dsnake> doing so know, taking a while
<jhend60> across screen
<_StefanS_> jhend60: yes its trouble with the videodriver alright
<jhend60> right
<jhend60> can i fix without downloading too much
<jhend60> i want to use it
<jhend60> maybe i could install with graphics cd option
<_StefanS_> jhend60: yes just give me a moment
<jhend60> :)
<de4dsnake> _StefanS_: updatedb gave no ouput, where shall i locate libglib? in adept?
<jhend60> i dont even understand that (noob = me)
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: do locate libglib and paste that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_StefanS_> jhend60: we're just searching for files on his system using the commandline
<jhend60> ....
<_StefanS_> jhend60: you can do that graphically aswell
<jhend60> complete different than windows
<jhend60> wow
<jhend60> ill have to learn
<jhend60> ok then
<jhend60> :)
<jhend60> ill search the forums for similar probs
<de4dsnake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53150/
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: I bet its your vmware libs that are causing the problems
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: oh wait..
<jhend60> apparently there are a few 82810 graphics probs
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: try this first
<de4dsnake> hmm, everythign including vmware ran fine before i upgraded kdesktop
<_StefanS_> jhend60: yes unfortunately
<_StefanS_> jhend60: try with a recent bios is possible
<_StefanS_> is/if
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib.old && sudo mv /usr/local/lib/libglib-* /usr/local/lib.old/
<jhend60> ???
<jhend60> what u mean
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: see if that works
<jhend60> i just got it
<jhend60> btw i have no error messages
<jhend60> like acpi
<de4dsnake> ok i did that, firefox still doesnt run
<jhend60> is there any commands i can use
<de4dsnake> neither does vlc etc
<de4dsnake> different error tho it seems
<de4dsnake> the error now is: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<jhend60> :(
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: do a ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgdk* , does it give any results?
<de4dsnake> nop
<dino_> salve a tutti ^^
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: what about ls -l /usr/lib/libgdk* , does it give any results?
<jhend60> do i press the vga button on install?
<_StefanS_> jhend60: yes try that
<jhend60> i have once
<de4dsnake> _StefanS_: yes it does
<jhend60> so i press F4 then enter
<jhend60> and it should work
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: please do a locate libgdk-x11 and post the results
<_StefanS_> jhend60: yep, vga should definitely work
<jhend60> ok i will try it i will be back on with results
<jhend60> also before i go should i check my cd for faults?
<de4dsnake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53152/
<_StefanS_> jhend60: skip that
<jhend60> ok then
<jhend60> c u soon
<sigma_1234> how do you mount a cdrom manually?
<_StefanS_> sigma_1234: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: did you do a sudo apt-get update recently?
<de4dsnake> mayb a week ago
<de4dsnake> thats the most recent i can remember
<de4dsnake> okdid one now
<_StefanS_> and dist-upgrade again
<de4dsnake> ok, still no success with firefox, vlc etc
<de4dsnake> shall i log out again ?
<de4dsnake> _StefanS_: still there?
<ubuntu> hi
<thomas_> whaddup kvl3vr
<jhend60> stilll no luck :(
<jhend60> on safe graphics i somehow got into a console
<jhend60> but it was wierd
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: sorry was out for moment
<de4dsnake> np
<jhend60> :(
<jhend60> >:
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jhend60> Can anyone help me!
<jhend60> :(
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jhend60
<ubotu> jhend60: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jhend60> oh ok
<jhend60> i have to say it all again
<ActionParsnip> i just joined the room so i didntsee it
<ActionParsnip> just copy / paste
<de4dsnake> did u get an error message at boot jhend60?
<jhend60> no
<jhend60> no error at all
<jhend60> just when it boots to safe mode after all the loading things it has a long bar at the top
<jhend60> with 3 colours in it
<jhend60> like a optical illusion
<jhend60> i have intel 82810 graphics card
<jhend60> and have tried using VGA
<jhend60> and i am using the 700mb cd image on a burned dvd
<de4dsnake> maybe ur graphics card is  broken? or does it run fine in other OS?
<jhend60> well.. i am on windows now!
<jhend60> i needed the driver to make windows work at all
<jhend60> for some odd reason
<jhend60> i had to install it in safe mode
<jhend60> or normally it would be blank
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: gotta run for a moment again
<jhend60> i have made custom xp install now so i dont have to
<jhend60> do i need 32 bits video coz i only have 16 and 24
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, 24 is fine
<jhend60> also on normal mode after all kubuntu loading screens have done its just a blank screen
<jhend60> and i have managed to get into a console from safe mode
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, kde3 or kde4?
<jhend60> but i didnt know what to do so i have rebooted into xp
<jhend60> kde3
<jhend60> fresh kubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<jhend60> 700mb
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, have you tried renaming ~/.kde and rebooting?
<jhend60> just downloaded
<jhend60> i havent installed
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, ok cool, nm
<jhend60> im trying to run live
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, laptop / desktop
<jhend60> desktop
<jhend60> really old
<jhend60> 6 yrs
<jhend60> old tiny dell
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, bet its a fine system
<jhend60> with huge crt screen
<jhend60> intel celleron processer
<jhend60> ~ghz
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, have you tried other live distro's?
<jhend60> no
<jhend60> i dont have any more download space
<jhend60> reached cap
<jhend60> my videos memory is only 32 mb though
<ActionParsnip> download damn small linux (40Mb) and see if that works
<ActionParsnip> 32mb video is fine
<jhend60> do i have to burn coz i have no more discs either
<jhend60> do u want me to check the disk?
<jhend60> for faults?
<jhend60> maybe i should just get new pc and put it on that :(
<jhend60> take 8 months to save enough
<jhend60> probably more
<jhend60> i do have 512 mb memory
<Scubar> woot finally got sound
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, yeab burning is needed
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, I'd check the disk too
<ActionParsnip> 512mb is loads for kubuntu :)
<jhend60> i wish this works...
<jhend60> i might email the staff
<de4dsnake> after logging out and logging back in i still get the error: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: I'm back again
<de4dsnake> cool
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: type env and paste to me
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: had to get something to eat
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: the general problem is that you _somewhere_ have a library (or more) that gets chosen before the correct ones supplied with (k)ubuntu, and thus you get these symbol lookup failures because the libraries dont match version-wise
<de4dsnake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53158/
<ActionParsnip> http://www.bmeink.com/A80110/high/bmepb625171.jpg
<Scubar> if i close x server to install nvidia drivers whats the cmd to start it again ?
<de4dsnake> hmm i was trying to get avant window navigator installed  once
<_StefanS_> Scubar: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<de4dsnake> so install some dogde libraries in order to be able to insall it
<Scubar> ty
<de4dsnake> but i never suceeded to get avan window navigator to run
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: dogde?
<de4dsnake> dodgy, wierd
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: ah ok :)
<jhend60> any mroe help from any1?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: well, do the following .. (I'm typing)
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0
<ActionParsnip> jhend60, have you tried install in text mode?
<de4dsnake> ok done
<_StefanS_> ActionParsnip: most likely thats the way to go for him
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: try again
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: starting firefox
<de4dsnake> still the same error
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, what error do you get with firefox?
<de4dsnake> this is not just with firefox, but also vlc, vmware and nething non kde: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: yes I know, try this: for i in `dpkg -l|grep gtk|awk '{print $2}'`; do sudo apt-get install --reinstall $i ; done
<jhend60> i want to run live first, and do i need to get alternate cd for text based?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: should take while to complete, but hopefully it will work
<SlimeyPete> jhend60: for text-based install, yes
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: it should reinstall all gtk stuff..
<de4dsnake> i see
<jhend60> so its either do that or get new pc? are those my only options?
<de4dsnake> it keeps asking me for confirmations
<de4dsnake> is there a yes for all|?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: nope
<de4dsnake> :(
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: oh sorry, yes there is
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: my bad..
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: for i in `dpkg -l|grep gtk|awk '{print $2}'`; do sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y $i ; done
<de4dsnake> well should i abort then?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: yep just do that
<de4dsnake> nvm its done now neways
<de4dsnake> logout and restart?
<_StefanS_> de4dsnake: logout should be enough.. did it reinstall all the packages?
<de4dsnake> yes
<_StefanS_> ok go ahead
<de4dsnake> ok man, thx a lot. brb
<de4dsnake> ok, back still no success
<de4dsnake> im going for lunch now, ill b back in 40 mins
<de4dsnake> thx a lot for trying to help me out.
<_StefanS_> ok
<jhend60> thanks for every1 trying to help me to GET linux started...
<jhend60> i guess ill have to wait...
<_StefanS_> no problem, it was just bad luck on the i810
<noaXess> how can i change the default file manager dolphin to konqueror?
<noaXess> normaly if i open my home folder over the system menu, dolphin starts...
<noaXess> or if i plugin any usb storage and say "open in a new window" dolphin will be started.
<NickPresta> !d3lphin | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<noaXess> ok.. thanks NickPresta
<noaXess> will d3lphin will be supported or developed for the future? cause on the web from d3lphin.. : but at the moment I have really no time to code on D3lphin
<noaXess> https://marrat.homelinux.org/D3lphin
<NickPresta> noaXess, d3lphin is Dolphin ported to KDE 3.5.X. In KDE 4.0+, you use Dolphin, which is updated and works better (apparently).
<noaXess> NickPresta: aha... okay..
<noaXess> where to get more features? plugins?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, for what?
<NickPresta> noaXess, I don't know of a place. You could check http://kde-look.org
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: g. for the compressing feature with right klick..
<jussi01> noaXess: likely, as its under active development
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, you need to look into service menus
<noaXess> can only use tar or gziped tar. or bzipped tar.. and sometime i need zip :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, http://legroom.net/2007/04/20/adding-custom-actions-kde-context-menus
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, theres a zip one there you can modify
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, you should google more. That took me 3 seconds
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: okay. :=)
<sakey> does any one know how to change chanell
<sakey> ?????????/
<Dr_willis> You mean  in your irc client?
<jussi01> sakey: as in join a new one or just change?
<Dr_willis>  /join #pick_a_channel
<jussi01>   /join #channelname
<Dr_willis> it will be wiorth while to read a few irc beginner guides. :)
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ha :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588321
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, see, if you'd done that first you wouldnt have to ask
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, good find though :)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: yeah.. i know.. but sometime it's easier to ask.. get some hints and tipps and then mostly it work :)
<sakey> thax but will i find the chanel name's??
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, I'd google first then ask for help :D
<sakey> where will i find the channel names
<ActionParsnip> sakey, what client do you use?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: yeah..
<sakey> it's kubuntu
<sakey> the defalt one
<ActionParsnip> sakey, konversation?
<sakey> yes
<ActionParsnip> sakey, window -> channel list
<sakey> thanx man
<sakey> i got it
<sakey> but where you from?
<de4dsnake> back
<ActionParsnip> sakey, you mean geographically?
<de4dsnake> does ne1 else have ne ideas how to fix symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple    ?
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, what do you get from the command .... file /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/symbol-lookup-error-usrliblibgtk-x11.2.0.so.0-undefined-symbol...-434399/
<de4dsnake> i get /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: symbolic link to `libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0'
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, check the link ^
<nightb> Hi
<nightb> Is there a french channel for Kubuntu Support please ?
<nightb> "cause I've a problem
<jussi01> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> nightb: ^^
<nightb> thanks jussi01!
<nightb> I've forget the - ^^
<de4dsnake> ActionParsnip: i have kind of gone through the steps in that forum u sent me already with _StefanS_
<de4dsnake> i thinki atleast
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, just google for your error message. Thats all I did
<de4dsnake> tried that
<de4dsnake> didnt find nething ussefull
<nightb> I've installed Kubuntu, and when I started it up today, this message appear : No command Arguments supplied ! Usage : Kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will now exit". What can I do ?
<g2g591> nightb: see if add/remove programs works, if it does, then you have nothing to worry about
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo needs a command to run with admin power
<ActionParsnip> de4dsnake, thats all I'd do. Ive not had that error
<ActionParsnip> nightb, e.g kdesu kate ~/textfile.txt
<nightb> ActionParsnip: I write this in konsoel ?
<nightb> konsole*
<ActionParsnip> nightb, thats what kdesu expects
<ActionParsnip> nightb, something like that
<ActionParsnip> nightb, kdesu <program name>
<ActionParsnip> nightb, kdesu on its own does nothing
<ibou> hi
<nightb> Ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Dragnslcr> kdesudo, not kdesu
<nightb> So I write kdesudo Adept Manager ?
<ActionParsnip> nightb, kdesu adept
<nightb> And not Kdesudo Adept ?
<jpatrick> nightb: kdesu is syslinked to kdesudo
<g2g591> nightb: afaik kdesu is symlinked to kdesudo , so they are the same thing
<nightb> Ok thankss
<g2g591> nightb: if you feel like typing the 2 extra letters, go ahead
<Beanoes> has anyone actually installed KDE4 yet?
<rodolfo> hey folks
<jpatrick> !kde2 > Beanoes
<nightb> I write Kdesu Adept and this message appear : "adept : command not found"
<jpatrick> nightb: adept_manager
<jpatrick> !kde4 > Beanoes
<rodolfo> i am a newbie on Kubuntu I need to know how to set up these fonts on a LCD monitor, they look too bad. can anyone help?
<jpatrick> Beanoes: sorry
<Beanoes> jpatrick you have installed it? Good? I suspect the > means good eh?
<krekon> I'm using gutsy gibbon on toshiba tecra a8. I want to make kbluetooth to start automaticly  but I don't know how to add an application on System Services. there is something weird with kbluetooth, even if I make a restart it doesn't start like other opened application. Note that in orded to work kbluetooth I run it and then through Konsole I run these commands: "toshset -bluetooth off" and "toshset -bluetooth on". What should I do?
<intelikey> i'm having a strange problem with mc   can't execute any command from within it.  no error message it just returns but didn't do anything.   any clue what might cause that ?
<rodolfo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d35090f2e
<BluesKaj> krekon, I'm not certain but try adding kbluetooth to autostart: alt+F2 , kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart. Then drag kbluetooth into the file "copy here" . Not sure if it will work , but it's worth a try .
<krekon> BluesKaj it works when I login but I want to add the appropriate file in /etc/init.d in order to start and work even if I haven't login (it is about my bluetooth mouse)
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<ubunturos> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> Is there a plugin or method I canuse tomake firefox cycle through a list of URLs?
<nuno> can some1 help me?
<nuno> i want to install beryl on gutsy
<de4dsnake> dont install beryl. install compiz fusion
<nuno> Hm?
<de4dsnake> beryl is no longer active
<nuno> how can i install compiz then?
<de4dsnake> compiz fusion is basically the new version  of beryl
<nuno> how can i install compiz then?
<de4dsnake> hold on, looking it up
<nuno> Okay
<Kohlrabi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nuno> DEB - command not found
<nuno> xD
<MuNzE> u can compile compiz from git
<de4dsnake> use adept
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth | krekon
<ubotu> krekon: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nuno> to get compiz?
<de4dsnake> add/remove programs
<de4dsnake> search for compiz
<nuno> O_O
<MuNzE> yes
<de4dsnake> install the setting manager there
<nuno> ill check
<de4dsnake> and then open adept manager
<de4dsnake> search for compiz
<de4dsnake> and install everything that is not dev
<de4dsnake> well thats how i did it atleast
<nuno> i searched in add / remove
<MuNzE> if u patch compiz-core against xcb in gutsy u can install all plugins
<nuno> Compiz Setting
<nuno> Well how do i install it?
<MuNzE> go to compiz-fusion chanell
<MuNzE> #compiz-fusion
<de4dsnake> tick it and  click apply changes
<nuno> Now i have the Compiz Configuration System
<de4dsnake> yea
<de4dsnake> u also need compiz fusion itself
<nuno> Its not in add/remove programs
<de4dsnake> open adept manager under "system"
<de4dsnake> yes
<nuno> ill try
<de4dsnake> search for compiz there
<nuno> i did
<nuno> many packets
<nuno> appeard
<nuno> which should i download?
<de4dsnake> install everything compiz, but those that are dev and gnome
<de4dsnake> also install emerald
<nuno> compiz BCOP
<nuno> should i download it
<nuno> ?
<de4dsnake> oh anot bcop
<nuno> ok
<nuno> copmcomm plugins
<nuno> should i?
<de4dsnake> no
<de4dsnake> go for compiz-fusion instead
<nuno> compiz-fusion plugins
<de4dsnake> yes
<nuno> compiz-fusion plugins extra
<nuno> and main
<fguler> When i was installing compiz-kde and related packages, adept gave me an error and now is saying to me another proccess is using etc, and when i say yes, it crashes. What should i do at this point ?
<de4dsnake> fguler: u probably have another installer running
<de4dsnake> close it
<nuno> i searched just for compiz fusion , emerald , plugins and libemeraldengine appeard
<fguler> de4dsnake: i restarted computer
<nuno> which one do i download
<de4dsnake> nuno: all of it
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | fguler
<ubotu> fguler: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<de4dsnake> nuno: when ur done: alt + F2 and type compiz
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<genii> compiz --replace
<nuno> WOOT
<MuNzE> only if u have ati
<nuno> O_O
<fguler> this bot rocks
<ActionParsnip> fguler: do you mean the room bot?
<MuNzE> compiz --replace --loose-binding if u have nvidia
<de4dsnake> nuno: u will also need the restricted drivers for nvidia
<blizzzek> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | blizzzek
<ubotu> blizzzek: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MuNzE> nuno: compiz is on ?
<de4dsnake> MuNzE: what does t he --loose-binding do? why is it needed for nvidia?
<MuNzE> de4dsnake: install fusion-icon from git
<de4dsnake> ?
<MuNzE> u need run cf in nvidia with loose-binding
<MuNzE> if u have ati just compiz --replace
<de4dsnake> ive got nvidia and what i do to run is compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp & - inderect rendering avoid black windows
<MuNzE> de4dsnake: install git core
<MuNzE> then
<MuNzE> git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<MuNzE> de4dsnake: try this then u see what --loose-binding do when u have nvidia
<de4dsnake> well id love to try but atm my system is completely messed up
<lamerman> hi everyone! how could i download files from web, working under kubuntu server (from shell)?
<MuNzE> lol
<de4dsnake> it wont run nething thats not for kde
<Whitman> I've been using KioskTool to lock down an open access computer but while working with it KioskTool crashed and now I can't run it again because the computer is locked down.  How can I access it?
<genii> lamerman: wget
<lamerman> genii thanks! i'll try it
<faTe> HI GUYS
<de4dsnake> MuNzE: whats i keep gettting is: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<de4dsnake> this is with compiz, firefox, vlc etc
<MuNzE> wow
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<faTe> "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!" what am i needing, i use kubuntu7.10 and i was compiling, when i got this message...
<MuNzE> de4dsnake: sorry i run cf here in gnome kde kde4 and everything fine
<MuNzE> from git :)
<de4dsnake> yea, it used to run fine here too until i messed things up
<de4dsnake> but once ill fix my system , ill try git
<de4dsnake> what exactly is it neways?
<MuNzE> de4dsnake: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2-uKv6zd54
<MuNzE> u can see in my videos what is new in cf
<lupul> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<de4dsnake> well only if firefox would run
<faTe> "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!" what am i needing, i use kubuntu7.10 and i was compiling, when i got this message...sorry for repeating
<de4dsnake> i think ill ned to clean install from scratch
<MacAnthony> faTe: try installing kdelibs-dev
<faTe> oke i'll try
<frojnd> Hello there. I'm having some problems with searching ext3 partitions in windoze. I've installed fs-driver on XP and since I wasn't able to see any linux partitions I started in command line: mountdiag E: in hope I'll be able to browse partition, But than I got an massage: http://pastebin.ca/869761  Can someone help what can I do so I can w/r/x linux's files in XP ??
<faTe> E: Paket kdelibs-dev hat keinen Installationskandidaten ---> means pacet kdelibs-dev has no installation-candidates
<jpatrick> faTe: kdelibs4-dev
<faTe> oke
<frode> which kubuntu distro to install today? i recently installed 7.10 to a friend, but it was not as good as i have thought. the flash problem, and also the screen is black during the whole startpu, until the logon screen appears. the startup is also very slow. do you still recomend people to install the 6.06 LTS? i have that version and is very happy with the stability and it is fast on my old computer
<bazhang> frode: if that is what works for you then go for it--though it will only be supported until next year
<bazhang> frode: hardy (the next release due in april) is also a LTS and will be supported for three years starting this April
<frode> i wonder about reinstalling to my friend... so she get the same distro as me :). the real reason is i havent got flash working... although i am avare of the problem and have followed the tutorials for fixing it :(
<BluesKaj> bazhang, the LTS on Hardy has been suspended due to KDE4 changes and upgrades
<bazhang> BluesKaj: right; too much time in #ubuntu for me :{
<ScorpKing> frode: install firefox and flash for it. konqueror will then use the flash plugin from firefox
<BluesKaj> bazhang, actually I'm a bit disappointed but it will be nice to have a distro with a properly working kde4 in a yr or so :)
<bazhang> BluesKaj: hehe; I hear that :}
<frode> scorpking: should i: 1 install firefox, then visit a flash site and answer yes to install flash, or should i: 2 download flash from adobe and install it in the firefox directory? or...? sorry i did not get the tutorials to work
<faTe> "checking for "libberyldecoration"... configure: error: libberyldecoration not found" wich packet i need?
<MacAnthony> faTe: I'm not on ubuntu right now so can't check, but packages.ubuntu.com says there was a libberyldecoration-dev in fiesty - not sure if it was on later versions
<genii> !info libdecoration0
<ubotu> libdecoration0 (source: compiz): Compiz window decoration library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 124 kB
<faTe> should i do: "sudo apt-get install libberyldecoratin-dev" ???
<genii> !info compiz-kde
<ubotu> compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<faTe> with apt-getinstall libberyldecoratin-dev, it won't work...has someone antoher idea?
<genii> faTe: sudo apt-get install libdecoration0 compiz-kde
<faTe> oke ill try
<BluesKaj> all this work for some eye candy to impress windows users :)
<faTe> :)
<faTe> impress my parents :P
<BluesKaj> parents are windows users , right ?
<faTe> BluesKaj: surew
<faTe> my whole family is using windoof
<faTe> widows
<faTe> windows
<BluesKaj> faTe, heh my son uses windows , I use linux :)
<faTe> BluesKaj: i use linux, and if i need, i take my second hdd with windows(brought with my old pc), but not often
<faTe> :)
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with using windows , if you need to use apps that aren't available on Linux ...I also dual boot
<faTe> i need it for xfire
<faTe> or if i want to play a lil bit :P
<BluesKaj> wine can't cover them all and vmware is buggy on my setup
<faTe> i don't think that my pc would run wine or vmwarewithout lagging
<faTe> *vmware without
<faTe> "checking for "libberyldecoration"... configure: error: libberyldecoration not found" same error :/
<genii> omit the "beryl" part
<alberto> hi, how to remove completly kde 3.5' (commands for konsole plz)?
<faTe> genii: if i done right, there is no package with this name...
<faTe> i used this: sudo apt-get install libberyldecoration0 compiz-kde
<genii> faTe: libdecoration0 NOT libBERYLdecoration0
<genii> Am I being unclear or something?
<faTe> genii: NO
<faTe> but i installed this packet
<faTe> some time ago
<rodolfo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<faTe> but it prints the same line like infront of the installation
<genii> faTe: Since the time you used beryl, compiz and beryl have now joined to make compiz-fusion and there are now no more beryl-specific packages for anything.
<faTe> genii: ah oke, what shuld i do then?
<faTe> and btw: i used beryl never, downloaded it yesterday+
<faTe> :/
<genii> faTe: Go to the link that rodolfo just pointed out and follow instructions
<faTe> oh oke
<genii> rodolfo: That should buy a few minutes ;)
<andreas_> hey
<andreas_> where are all my programs stored in /root/>
<andreas_> ??
<andreas_> i mean in what directory/
<andreas_> ?
<wimpies> hi all, what is the state of software for 64 bit kubuntu ? is it all, almost all, most, some, few, very few or no packages are available?
<rodolfo> genii: no, not at al. actually I am looking for compiz-fusion icon for KDE...hard to find
<genii> andreas_: There is not in ubuntu something like the windows equivelent of "c:\Program Files"      the programs install their components into different areas of the system.
<andreas_> ok i want to find kpdf
<andreas_> i want to find the program kpdf and run it, but i want to find it's location
<andreas_> where should i look for?
<rodolfo> !compiz-config settings manager
<aleksanteri> in terminal type "type kpdf"
<aleksanteri> andreas_, ^
<andreas_> ok let me see
<genii> andreas_: Since that particular one gets installed where the system looks normally for files to run, what aleksanteri told you should work
<andreas_>  /usr/bin/kpdf
<aleksanteri> so kpdf is there
<andreas_> so are all program innstalled at usr/bin?
<genii> andreas_: No
<aleksanteri> not all, but most
<andreas_> so where are the others installed then?
<genii> !fhs | andreas
<aleksanteri> some are in /bin, some in /usr/sbin, /sbin, ...
<ubotu> andreas: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<andreas_> and do linux have registry like windows/
<andreas_> ?
<aleksanteri> no, linux doesn't have registry
<genii> andreas_: Not KDE. Gnome has something like the registry, gconf
<andreas_> ok thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> wimpies, if you have lo-end graphics then 64bit will be troublesome. I switched back to 32 cuz mt ati card doesn't do google earth  well, for example.
<rodolfo> does anyone here know something similar or equivalent to CCSM/compiz-fusion icon for kde?
<wimpies> blueskaj : I have a recent NVIDIA 8600 or something.  So besides HW, all should be available ?
<BluesKaj> yes wimpies , mostly everything and if not one can install ia32libs to run 32bit apps
<wimpies> Thx
<BluesKaj> np
<genii> rodolfo: http://www.kde-files.org/content/show.php/Beryl-Compiz+icon?content=57419
<DaveDorm> yo
<DaveDorm> anyone playing with KDE4 & Kubuntu?
<rodolfo> genii: I think you misunderstood me; I am not looking for the icon I am looking for the compiz-fusion icon or compizconfig settings manager to adjust CF settings on my KDE...
<DaveDorm> got a beef
<genii> rodolfo: alt-f2 then  ccsm
<DaveDorm> trying to do simple crap, like adjusting stsyem time properties, time zone, etc
<DaveDorm> and there is no "Administrator Mode" button in system settings anymore like in KDE3
<DaveDorm> but the help tells me to use it... :(
<DaveDorm> any clue?
<rodolfo> genii: but CCSM isnt installed
<BluesKaj> DaveDorm, check the settings tab
<genii> rodolfo: then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<faTe> genii: i've done it all like on the page...but if i want to start it
<faTe> nothing happens
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: don't see a settings tab
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: and I am not a n00b, I swear!! lol
<genii> faTe: You did the    alt-f2   then typed in:   compiz --replace                ?
<faTe> genii: yes, exactly after this nothing happens
<steveny> hello:) Im on day three of ubuntu 6.06lts...yaaaayy!!!! but another question...how do I get my video card to work properly? DVD's are very choppy on a new laptop:(
<SlimeyPete> what card?
<steveny> notebook has an ati radeon xpress sticker....I assume that???
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | DaveDorm
<ubotu> DaveDorm: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<home2007a> anyone know about the sound card of a Dell D630
<SlimeyPete> !ati | steveny
<ubotu> steveny: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> try that
<DaveDorm> aha
<DaveDorm> tnx
<steveny> ty very much:)
<SlimeyPete> I think it includes a section for 6.06
<rodolfo> genii: it worked. thank you
<BluesKaj> home2007a, in the terminal : cat /proc/asound/cards
<SlimeyPete> home2007a: try running lspci in a terminal, it should show your sound chipset
<SlimeyPete> that will help you track down some advice from here, the forums or google
<genii> rodolfo: np
<genii> faTe: What were you expecting to happen?
<genii> faTe: Your desktop will look basically the same. You may see an alteration of the number of Desktops in the lower right.
<faTe> genii: there was three before the command and three after the command, i exspected something in the tray or something like this
<faTe> so, what SHOULD happen?
<genii> faTe: To enable desktop cube or other things, install compizconfig-settings-manager                    then alt-f2 and run ccsm
<faTe> oke i look what i can do
<genii> faTe: You will find more compz specific assistance in the channel #compiz-fusion
<faTe> oek
<faTe> oke
<intelikey> i found the cause of the mc issue
<intelikey> SHELL not properly set
<genii> intelikey: Midnight Commander was doing what?
<genii> (or not doing)
<intelikey> couldn't execute any command
<intelikey> just returned to the main screen
<intelikey> i posted a pastebin on it earlier
<genii> Ah, must have been before I arrived then
<intelikey> yeah about two hours ago
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/pastebin.php?dl=d35090f2e
<intelikey> i think is it
<intelikey> kinda hard to trouble shoot
<genii> intelikey: Yeah that kind of output would drive me nuts, nothing informative etc
<intelikey> yep.
<CJari> hi
<intelikey> CJari
<CJari> I'm trying to use two monitors but for some reason I have to scroll across the desktop with the mouse in order to see every corner
<CJari> is there some desktop size setting?
<henrik_> hey there! i've got a problem... whenever I try to login via kdm, my computer just pops back to the login prompt.. I havn't got a full hd, i've removed my .kde folder in the home directory, tried installing gnome and gdm won't let me do nothing either... says it's something to do with "cannot start GTK+---- can't find /d-bus/whatever"..... can anyone help? tried google, forums...  (sry for long post)
<intelikey> the vertual size in the xorg.conf   i don't know about the gui frontend
<genii> CJari: Please paste result of command in Konsole: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Virtual
<samuel> Na ihr
<CJari> intelikey: right, I think that was changed by the screen admin program
<samuel> Is this an english server?
<CJari> genii: ok its: Virtual 1280    1024
<genii> samuel: Well, the channle, yes
<samuel> oh, thanks, i am german
<genii> CJari: And what size is your desktop set to?
<hungrymouse> is there any way that kubuntu can inadvertantly break a windows install? my windows partition works fine, but it refuses to boot.
<intelikey> !de | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<faTe> omfg
<faTe> what am i doing in the english chan if theres a german one :/(
<henrik_> anyone got a clue about my problem?
<henrik_> :/
<BluesKaj> henrik_, are you at the TTY prompt ?
<henrik_> nope, had a startupscript for fluxbox
<henrik_> so i used it
<henrik_> started konversation
<de4dsnake> henrik_: what id usually do in ur situation is to restore xorg.conf
<intelikey> henrik_ maybe look at ~/.xserver-errors  ?
<samuel> thanks, i just looked the programms in the list, its not so important, but thanks always
<de4dsnake> but im a noob
<CJari> genii: I dont know
<henrik_> okay, but i think my xorg.conf is okay, havn't updated it for a while..
<henrik_> intelikey: and from there..? you got a clue?
<genii> CJari: Please paste result of command in Konsole: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modes                  If there is more than a few lines of this, please use the pastebin website and not here into the channel
<intelikey> henrik_ if ?dm is putting you at a gui login,  then it's not the xorg.conf.
<intelikey> henrik_ yes look for errors ?
<henrik_> i found something
<thecronoAFK> top
<henrik_> should i paste it?
<thecronoAFK> oops
<intelikey> !paste | henrik_
<ubotu> henrik_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<basy_> Which Subversion package do i need to install for Emerald Themer? I want the Emerald to fetch for new themes...
<henrik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53192/
<hellmaster> hi everyone, im having trouble right now
<hellmaster> apparently my cube desktop stop working
<henrik_> so am I. :)
<hellmaster> not sure what happend
<anonymous5929> what is it doing? can you switch to desktops normally?
<hellmaster> yeah but with no effects
<jussi01> basy_: sudo aptitude install subversion
<anonymous5929> oh ok... Try opening a terminal and typing "compiz --replace"
<anonymous5929> see if that works...
<intelikey> henrik_ you did visit   http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html  ?
<hellmaster> im using kde
<CJari> genii thanks Il try changing the virtual size
<de4dsnake> use konsole then
<hellmaster> and ubuntu 7.10
<hellmaster> can use xterm no problem
<hellmaster> its the same
<anonymous5929> ok that'll work
<basy_> jussi01, thanx
<de4dsnake> hellmaster: but id suggest using alt + f2
<henrik_> intelikey: i'm sorry, but I don't understand what that means.. :S
<hellmaster> the command its going to uninstall some files
<hellmaster> from gnomw
<hellmaster> gnome
<henrik_> intelikey: i visited the site, but I don't know what to do. :/
<anonymous5929> compiz --replace ? It shouldnt...
<hellmaster> no i mean the sudo
<hellmaster> sudo aptitude install subversion
<de4dsnake> y do u need subversion?
<hellmaster> anyways
<henrik_> is there a way to make a freshinstall of kubuntu without having top remove everything i.e. keeping my programs and homefolder? :)
<anonymous5929> I think somebody was telling someone else earlier to run that
<hellmaster> i think that wasnt for me
<hellmaster> anyways already did the compiz but nothings
<hellmaster> also im using kde and emerald
<de4dsnake> well go to ure compiz setting manager
<anonymous5929> well are there any other effects working?
<hellmaster> emerald theme manager
<de4dsnake> and see whether u have the cube enabled
<de4dsnake> also use alt + tab + left/right to switch
<hellmaster> cube is enable on compiz
<CJari> genii: thanks for the help, it works now, I only have to scroll on the other monitor because the virtual size is less
<anonymous5929> there is also a check box for "cube rotate", might wanna check that too
<anonymous5929> i mean "rotate cube"
<intelikey> henrik_ home is easy to save  installed package list is easy to generate        but it might be easier to remove gtk*  and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<de4dsnake> sorry i mean ctrl + alt + left/right
<hellmaster> all the options of cube are selected
<de4dsnake> not tab
<hellmaster> yeah i can change desktops but no effects
<genii> CJari: Glad to assist
<de4dsnake> what about ctrl + alt + left mouse hold and move
<anonymous5929> was this working before?
<hellmaster> yes
<hellmaster> i think ill reboot just in case
<intelikey> henrik_ if you want to try it.    sudo apt-get --purge remove gtk* && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop           but that doesn't explain the kde issue.
<hellmaster> something crashed
<hellmaster> not sure
<anonymous5929> that might be a good idea...best of luck
<hellmaster> thanks ill comeback
<henrik_> intelikey: I tried setting kde to login to fluxbox by chossing that type of session, but it didn't work either
<intelikey> "ubuntu now memics M$ windows in every way.  even frequesnt unwanted/unneeded reboots"
<anonymous5929> lol
<henrik_> intelikey: i'll try, i't can only go wrong xD
<intelikey> henrik_ we must be over looking something.
<thecronoAFK> so, my system preformance drops drasticly when ever i start doing thing, my mem/spu load is ok, but someone mentioned yesterday that it might be my video drive, and maby i have found a new bug....but anyways, i got ati restricted driver install....after whole when i have a few things running [not much]....my computer starts to go very flow and choppy
<hungrymouse> intelikey, you NEVER need to reboot.
<thecronoAFK> slow*
<intelikey> henrik_ use alt+ctrl+f1  login and issue    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop ;startx      and see what it does
<hungrymouse> occasionally you might need to restart X, but that takes about 5 seconds and you do it by CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE
<henrik_> ok
<thecronoAFK> like right now
<henrik_> brb then :)
<thecronoAFK> chat is moving very slow
<thecronoAFK> windows stay blank white for almsot a minute ebfore loading
<de4dsnake> neways ive been stuck with problem all day long, is neone around who can help me out of it? iget following message when opening any non-kde app: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple
<henrik_> i've got fluxbox running in this session
<henrik_> should I close it?
<henrik_> stupid question
<henrik_> brb^^
<henrik_> :)
<intelikey> hungrymouse "<hungrymouse> intelikey, you NEVER need to reboot."  i do.   more than one os and i don't do vmware.
<intelikey> about every 5 days in fact
<wad> I plugged in a USB memory stick, but I didn't see it come up in /media. Where should I look for the filesystem?
<intelikey> wad cat /proc/partitions   maybe?
<wad> Ah, thanks.
 * wad looks
<intelikey> may not show up there either...
<de4dsnake> when opening any non-kde app i get: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple" any ideas ne1?
<intelikey> if not do   dmesg and see if the kernel even noticed the plugging
<ksivaji> is there any risk in installing kde4 on kubuntu 7.10
<intelikey> de4dsnake  ls /usr/lib/libgdk*    any file by that name ?
<SlimeyPete> ksivaji: no, should be fine
<anonymous5929> I did it just the other day and it was all good...only thing is that it seems to be lacking alot of functionality yet...
<hungrymouse> intelikey: thats different. on the subject of that, can kubuntu inadvertently break windows? cos my windows dont wana start currently.
<de4dsnake> intelikey: yes
<faTe> can somebody write "nick" ???
<intelikey> de4dsnake hmmm
<ksivaji> nick
<thecronoAFK> how do i install something from source?
<ksivaji> read readme file
<ksivaji> or install file
<de4dsnake> thecronoAFK: usually its make something
<thecronoAFK> make something>?
<thecronoAFK> ive never installed anything from source btw
<thecronoAFK> trying to get xchat
<de4dsnake> make, make install, you gotta read the documentation. it really depends on what u want to compile
<intelikey> apt-get source install blah   ?   if there is a package
<olddude67> ./configure && make && make install
<intelikey> !b-e | thecronoAFK
<ubotu> thecronoAFK: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<intelikey> hungrymouse you can break windows from linux.   the system should NOT do that without you doing something to cause it.
<thecronoAFK> heh, aptget had it
<anonymous5929> :) great
<de4dsnake> intelikey: shall i paste u the libgdk filenames i have/
<hungrymouse> intelikey, what kind of stuff would i need to have done to do that?
<BluesKaj> !konversatio | thecronoAFK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversatio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hungrymouse> i need to work out how to unbreak it.
<thecronoAFK> man i hate dalophin
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !konversation | thecronoAFK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hungrymouse there are several ways.
<hungrymouse> thecronoAFK, use konqueror instead
<BluesKaj> stupid bot !
<intelikey> de4dsnake no.    i'm out of ideas on that.  sorry.
<thecronoAFK> is dolphin supposed to refresh ever 5 seconds my remove ALL icons...waiting 3 seconds, then placing them back..then repeating in 5 more seconds?
<hungrymouse> intelikey, whatever i've done makes it hang on a blank screen if i choose last known good config, and hang without clearing the screen if i choose start windows normally.
<intelikey> !info konversation | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 5034 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<thecronoAFK> i'm using knvorsation..its very slow and buggy
<hungrymouse> so its not like there's something immediately obvious that i have corrupted
<frinuxfr> I have a bug under KDE 3.5.8 I'd like to know whether it is a configuration problem or a real bug. When I want to automaticaly open a web link under KDE (from Kopete, Kontact or whatever), I want to open it in Firefox. I configured like that, but Firefox is opening a page like file:///var/tmp/kdecache-frinux/krun/, instead of the online website.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, guess I'll have to use the info prompt from now on
<intelikey> hungrymouse renumbering of the partitions   possably?
<thecronoAFK> ever time a new line appears, it causes the claint to, freeze, refresh.....that lasts about 2 seconds
<thecronoAFK> client*
<intelikey> BluesKaj they keep removing things from the factoids   i can't keep up with it.
<hungrymouse> intelikey nope. and it loads the partition enough to give me that Safe Mode/Last known good config/Normal Start menu
<hungrymouse> it just cant get beyond that.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, but why remove something as useful and popular as konversation ?...I don't get it
<intelikey> hungrymouse but that's the boot partition isn't it ?  not the data partition where windows is actually installed  ????
<thecronoAFK> so, my system preformance drops drasticly when ever i start doing thing, my mem/spu load is ok, but someone mentioned yesterday that it might be my video drive, and maby i have found a new bug....but anyways, i got ati restricted driver install....after whole when i have a few things running [not much]....my computer starts to go very flow and choppy
<intelikey> BluesKaj i know.  me neither.
<thecronoAFK> its as if i am low on resources, but top says i'm fine
<thecronoAFK> yet everything is still super slow
<thecronoAFK> like knvorsation chat client
<thecronoAFK> runs at slug speed
<thecronoAFK> if i move the window..that basicly means the program will freeze for 5 minutes
<thomas_> anyone have a good software recomendation for ripping en encoding dvd's to xvid?
<BluesKaj> thecronoAFK, htop should tell what's eating the resources
<thecronoAFK> nothing is eating them
<thecronoAFK> went through all this yesterday
<Odd-rationale> How do I make kword be the default document editor instead of OOWriter?
<de4dsnake> maybe the gpu is busy
<thecronoAFK> its not my resources
<hungrymouse> intelikey, you could be right. but i can access the partition fine from linux. anyway, doesnt matter. i'm waiting for download of vmplayer to finish and i'll see if IT can boot windows.
<intelikey> thecronoAFK    free | grep -- '-/+     what does that say ?
<thecronoAFK> we thought it was the graphic drivers yes
<intelikey> hungrymouse it was only a sujestion,  not chiseled in stone you know.
<thecronoAFK> it says nothing
<de4dsnake> do u have ati or nvidia?
<thecronoAFK> ati
<de4dsnake> did u install restricted drivers?
<intelikey> thecronoAFK in a konsole ?
<thecronoAFK> yes
<thecronoAFK> yes
<coreymon77> is it just me, or does flash seem to be broken alot
<possum_> Hello =)
<intelikey> ok try     free | grep -- '-/+'
<thecronoAFK> konsole jsut gave me
<thecronoAFK> >
<intelikey> cause i missed the closing '   sorry.
<thecronoAFK> -/+ buffers/cache:     169480    1124708
<thecronoAFK> my resoruces are fine
<intelikey> ok. you are only using 170m of ram.
<thecronoAFK> i had 5 browsers with 20 tabs each oepned yesterday..no problems..untill i actualy started moving stuff on my screen
<thecronoAFK> then it got really slow
<possum_> Can anyone please explain the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu for me? I know kubuntu has kde and thats what i want but i only have ubuntu 7.10 cd and cant download kubuntu.
<intelikey> thecronoAFK try     ps -A x | wc -l
<thecronoAFK> 95
<intelikey> ok it's not a fork issue
<phoenixz> Hi there, I want to scan with kooka, I have a printer / scanner combo in the network (HP laserjet 3052) which I can access with IP address 192.168.110.249  How can I configure this scanner to use in kooka?? (Its not showing right now)
<possum_> If i use synaptic to download and install kde will that cause any problems with gnome?
<anonymous5929> well, they use different window managers, Ubuntu uses "gnome" and kubuntu uses "kde" hold on, i'll paste some info for you
<intelikey> possum   gnome -vs- kde
<thecronoAFK> i know,its a grphics issue
<intelikey> possum_ no.
<thecronoAFK> but i don't know anythign beyond that :D
<intelikey> thecronoAFK it could still be an i/o issue    unfortunately i don't have a handy test for that.
<thecronoAFK> and i would like to not use the vesa drivers
<BluesKaj> thomas_ http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip
<thecronoAFK> an i/o issue?
<root__> intelikey: it did'nt go very well... same result as before
<thecronoAFK> my computer runs windows xp about 500% better
<thecronoAFK> it has something to do with the grphics drivers
<thecronoAFK> don't know what else it could be
<Syn-> when installing kubuntu and using the resize option for partitioning, does the "new partition" value I am setting mean the amount of space I am going to create for Kubuntu usage?  (just want to be sure before I continue this)
<de4dsnake> doeos it run better without restricted drivers?
<thecronoAFK> we spent about 4 hours yesterday trying to determine if it was resources
<possum_> oh ok thanks for the help
<thecronoAFK> i don't know de4, i installed restricted drivers yesterday right after i installed kubuntu
<intelikey> thecronoAFK yes   input output    hardware access problem.     for instance.  if you have a floppy drive and you are writing to it and eject the disk the system will all but lockup  while blasting out i/o error messages
<BluesKaj> thecronoAFK, have you enabled the restricted default drivers in system settings/advanced ?
<thecronoAFK> intel, then it woudl effect windows aswell
<thecronoAFK> but it doesn't
<root__> iv'e got it says dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: EOF in dbus-launch reading adress from the bus daemon.... what to do?
<intelikey> thecronoAFK no.  it wouldn't.
<thecronoAFK> and why not?
<intelikey> because M$ doesn't handle i/o in the same way that linux does
<de4dsnake> thecronoAFK, try disabling restricted driver, maybe that will rule out whether is graphics issue
<root__> intelikey: my username changed from henrik_ to root__ ....
<intelikey> root__ ok what did you learn ?   from the   startx command ?
<thecronoAFK> restarting, brb
<intelikey> does it give an EE: message for why it doesn't start ?
<thecronoAFK> will you guys be around in 3 hours or so?..i'ma go for a bit in an hour
<intelikey> thecronoAFK someone will.
<root__> say it starts up gdm, but i can'ät go anywhere from there
<root__> if i try to login
<genii> intelikey: I suspect XGL issues with his setup
<root__> it just sets back to login again
<root__> and says
<intelikey> genii thecrono ?
<root__> your session lasted shorter than 10 seconds
<genii> intelikey: Yeah
<root__> and then it refers to the paste I did earlier
<intelikey> genii yes.  just trying to rule out all others.
<intelikey> root__ but you did try    "startx"   didn't you ?    see gdm is not going to be as forthcomming with information as the startx script
<root__> oh... i'll try..
<root__> brb again
<intelikey> ok
<thecrono> without the ati drivers, it runs slower
<thecrono> the windows tear apart when i move them
<thecrono> but chat works faster lol
<intelikey> genii what do you think on "root henrik"s problem ?   it's bound to be in userland but what ?
<de4dsnake> so it is graphics issue then
<thecrono> is there another ati driver?
<genii> intelikey: Let me catch up on scroll, I have been in #ubuntu giving help ad missed the nature of the issue
<de4dsnake> i dont know, ive got nvidia myself. but i read ati is releasing the drivers opensource
<de4dsnake> i would expect new, decent ait drivers coming in soon
<genii> intelikey: r give me a synopsis ;)
<thecrono> i hope, can't run compiz on vesa
<genii> *or
<de4dsnake> u should also check ur xorg.conf
<thecrono> i wonder if i can run 3d applications though
<intelikey> genii ok.  gdm works but user login blanks back to gdm   he deleted .kde and says it's not a free space issue.
<genii> intelikey: OK, got it
<thecrono> i don't know how
<coreymon77> deleted .kde
<coreymon77> wow, thats dumb
<intelikey> however;  i have not had him do a df or anything.  only sujested trying startx for an error message
<intelikey> @ genii ^
<coreymon77> why would someone delete .kde?
<genii> intelikey: Thanks for the concise explanation :)
<senorpedro> coreymon77: to set kde back to default, i do that quite often
<intelikey> coreymon77 trying to get the system where they could login to kde ???
<coreymon77> dont you ned .kde though?
<intelikey> coreymon77 kde will make it if it's not there
<genii> coreymon77: It is supposed to get re-created if not there
<intelikey> that's the point
<coreymon77> genii: since when has linux ever done what its supposed to do? :P
<thecrono_> what do i need to check in xorg.conf
<de4dsnake> i dont know, u need to find sum1 who knows a lot about x11
<de4dsnake> and make him check for u
<intelikey> genii you're up.
<thecrono_> SlimyPete you there?
<genii> coreymon77: I'm not gonna take the bait LOL
<qbert> hi, is their a program that will allow me to launch applications from shortcut keys, like Ctrl-Alt-f starts firefox ?
<intelikey> khotkeys  ?
<genii> thecrono: Please copy whats in xorg.conf to pastebin so I can examine it
<coreymon77> genii: what bait, i was just making a joke, lightening up the mood
<thecrono_> how do i open it again?..from konsole
<genii> thecrono_: Simpler: alt-f2   then: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> thecrono_ less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> oppps   :)     i'll stay out of the way. heh
<coreymon77> anyways, later guys
<thecrono_> whatis the pastebin url?
<genii> !paste
<thecrono_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> coreymon77 shalom
<thecrono_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53195/
<genii> thecrono: Expect some lag from me here, I am also just starting to eat my lunch
<genii> thecrono_: OK, reading
<thecrono_> do you understand my problem genii?
<MichaelSammels> Will uninstalling the kubuntu-desktop metapackage remove Gnome and Xserver?
<MichaelSammels> And KDE?
<jussi01> no
<MichaelSammels> jussi01: was that to me?
<jussi01> MichaelSammels: yes.
<intelikey> MichaelSammels it will remove the metapackage .
<MichaelSammels> Yay! :D It's just I tried to remove Gaim and it wanted to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<thecrono_> o.O
<genii> thecrono:Your video is choppy
<jussi01> !metapackage | MichaelSammels
<ubotu> MichaelSammels: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<intelikey> gaim conflicts with gaim ???
<thecrono_> yeah, moving windows tears them, and the screen refresh rate appears to be garbage
<MichaelSammels> Thanks. :D
<intelikey> errr kubuntu-desktop conflicts with gaim ???
<jussi01> thecrono_: what processor do you have?
<genii> thecrono: Also you are using some ATI card, I think I recall perhaps x1650 or such model.
<phoenixz> Anybody on how I can configure a network scanner??
<thecrono_> and old unrefreshed artifacts stay on my desktop afetr moving a window
<thecrono_> 2.5ghz celeron
<thecrono_> ati radeon x1300
<intelikey> phoenixz possably xsane ?
<thecrono_> using vesa drivers
<phoenixz> intelikey, trying..
<thecrono_> ati drivers increase the tearing and choppy ness
<thecrono_> windows take awhile to laod, etc etc
<genii> thecrono_: OK. And how did you last install or put the driver onto kubuntu for the ATI ? From restricted drivers, or compiled it, etc?
<phoenixz> intelikey, says "scanning for devices" and then "no devices found"
<phoenixz> intelikey, says "scanning for devices" and then "no devices available", sorry
<thecrono_> restricted drivers
<thecrono_> and restarted
<intelikey> phoenixz  err crap.  sorry.    i don't know then.
<thecrono_> and everything became slow/choppy/problematic
<phoenixz> intelikey, well, you got me an idea, I'll try the #sane channel
<intelikey> tov
<phoenixz> intelikey, tov?
<intelikey> good
<de4dsnake> thecrono_: you should paste us the xorg.conf with ur ati drivers enabled
<thecrono_> ok
<LeeJunFan> does the most recent hardy alpha have KDE4 as default?
<genii> thecrono_: Feel like doind some manual work?
<genii> *doing
<intelikey> LeeJunFan last i heard kde4 was not going to be default on hardy
<thecrono_> yes, but,let mr restart and post xorg.conf with ati drivers installed
<genii> thecrono: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<thecrono_> brb
<thecrono_> well
<thecrono_> will that change anything?
<genii> thecrono_: There is improved composite in the later driver, etc. But restart and post your other xorg.conf, I will eat some food while you do this
<de4dsnake> genii:  would u know how to fix "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_register_static_simple" ?
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53198/
<genii> de4dsnake: Not offhand
<genii> de4dsnake: May want to find the package the file is attached to and reinstall it perhaps
<genii> thecrono: OK, reading
<de4dsnake> i tried reinstalling, didnt work
<genii> thecrono: I am pretty sure the glx is bogging it down, but do understand you need it for compiz
<thecrono> i know
<de4dsnake> as far as i remember there were other options for glx
<de4dsnake> that work better with ati
<genii> thecrono: Try the link I gave to install the latest driver, I will assist if you get confused or so: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<de4dsnake> do u have compiz running now?
<thecrono> no
<thecrono> i don't even have it yet
<thecrono> how do i enable restricted repository?
<de4dsnake> try using aiglx
<genii> !restricted
<thecrono> ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> oh wrong link
<intelikey> repos
<genii> thecrono: Briefly...Add/Remove programs and check off box that has Proprietary Software
<thecrono> check it or uncheck it?
<thecrono> its already checked
<genii> thecrono: It should have X in the box
<thecrono> yeah it does
<genii> thecrono: Also go to Edit Software Sources button bottom left
<thecrono> Uninstall previous fglrx: Using Synaptic, completely remove any packages containing "fglrx" in their name.  <--how do i do that?
<thecrono> ok
<jazzles> hi there
<jazzles> is anyone here still using dapper drake, or have you all upgraded already?
<BluesKaj> thecrono, another way is to : Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the Kubuntu software tab,check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<The_Machine> how to fix firefox downloads dialog - stuff like "Open" and "Open destination folder" don't work?
<The_Machine> sorry jazzles upgraded here
<intelikey> thecrono maybe   sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*    ???
<hellmaster> hi im still having problems
<hellmaster> where was that i can turn extras on in my desktop
<hellmaster> i forgot
<thecrono> um..apt-get wants my kubuntu cd?
<thecrono> what if i don't have one?
<aleksanteri> thecrono, remove the cdrom entry lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<thecrono> how do i do that?
<intelikey> press enter and forget it
<jazzles> thecrono, remove it as a source
<jazzles> thecrono, you can do it through adept
<genii> thecrono: Also in the Software Sources bottom panel you can uncheck where it lists the cdrom
<genii> thecrono: Anyhow, after that your restricted repos should be fine
 * BluesKaj backs off ...too many repository cooks :)
<tlayton> !kernel-image-rt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-image-rt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbatts> heal
<The_Machine> also, w/ Dolphin - how come i can't slide the Name/Size/Date boxes to make them shorter/longer?
<vbatts> oops
<thecrono> add remove programs crasxhed
<genii> thecrono: So in the Adept search panel put fglrx and remove/uncheck whatever it lists with that in the results
<hellmaster> excuse me , im using ubuntu 7.10 where was the option to select extras for my desktop
<hellmaster> ?
<thecrono> i'm still trying to add soruces
<thecrono> it keeps crashing
<genii> thecrono: Hmm. That sounds like some other issue entirely then
<intelikey> blueskaj     yeah i offered an alternative to the synaptic command and his error got fourty-leven responces.
<thecrono> i closed knsole, but my cd rom is still being used
<thecrono> fourty-leven?
<thecrono> wow
<tlayton> anybody know which is the preferred kernel for 2.6.24:  generic or rt?
<intelikey> thecrono yeah that's long hand for too many
<genii> thecrono: OK, go to Konsole,:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and put a # in front of the cdrom entry              then ctrl-x,   Y,     Enter
<BluesKaj> fortyleven=51
<BluesKaj> :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj no you don't add them it's a whole number 4011
<intelikey> :)
<thecrono> now what?
<genii> thecrono: I'm away a minute or so but returning
 * BluesKaj is behind in the  the digital age curve
<genii> thecrono: sudo apt-get update                   then go back to Adept and search for fglrx
<hellmaster> can anyone help me?
<genii> thecrono: uninstall whatever fglrx results it gives that are currently installed. then continue with the instructions at cchtml page
<hellmaster> its a simple problem
<thecrono> could not get lock
<thecrono> for sudo apt-get update
<JoshOvki> hey thecrono
<thecrono> hey
<intelikey> thecrono you have adept or synaptic or something open...
<thecrono> i dion't
<JoshOvki> thecrono: you been working on this all day?
<falcon747> may someone help me?
<thecrono> two days
<falcon747> may someone help me?
<falcon747> may someone help me?
<JoshOvki> didnt we talk earlier?
<intelikey> falcon747 not if you repete to much
<intelikey> falcon747 not if you repete to much
<falcon747> mozilla, real player plugin
<falcon747> may someone help me? with real player plugin
<hellmaster> im having problems where my cube desktop is not working, i think i turned off the extras
<hellmaster> can someone tell me how do i get to that screen to check the box
<hellmaster> or the command line
<JoshOvki> falcon747:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<unxu> hellmaster, launch beryl-manager
<JoshOvki> google is your friend
<MonctonJoe> used to be mine
<hellmaster> launch?
<MonctonJoe> till he tried to sleep with my girl
<unxu> xD
<hellmaster> its says command not found
 * MonctonJoe slaps google around a bit
<JoshOvki> lol
<genii> thecrono: Ah, when Adept crashed it must have left it's lockfile. so
<unxu> yes, launch it, you take your PC and take it out off the window
<unxu> ...
<genii> !adeptfix| thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<unxu> launch=execute
<JoshOvki> ok google is a whore
<hellmaster> beryl-manager command  not found
<intelikey> JoshOvki yes.
<thecrono> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<genii> thecrono: Then proceed again with: sudo apt-get update                       then open up Adept once more and do the fglrx search/remove process, etc
<hellmaster> ive been working with linux for a few weeks only
<genii> thecrono: Did you open another Adept window already? If so close it
<thecrono> no
<unxu> well hellmaster, are you using Beryl or Compiz?
<genii> thecrono: And you did the: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                           ?
<thecrono> yes, it couldn't doa nything
<thecrono> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<genii> thecrono: OK 1 sec then
<JoshOvki> is there a task manager build into kubuntu or is it only ubuntu?
<hellmaster> emerald
<hellmaster> Im using Emerald
<genii> thecrono: ps ax|grep adept           <-- does this show a result?
<hellmaster> i tried this command used to work compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<hellmaster> but didnt work
<thecrono>  5465 ?        S      0:07 adept_notifier
<thecrono>  6273 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep adept
<hellmaster> i need to go to the window where i selected extras for my desktop
<thecrono> i need to go for about an hour
<hellmaster> extra graphics and effects
<hellmaster> dont remember how to get there
<thecrono> you'll be around?
<genii> thecrono: OK. so:     sudo kill 5465
<unxu> have you tried in kcontrol?
<genii> thecrono: I'll be here another 3.4 -4 hours
<BluesKaj> JoshOvki, KCron
<thecrono> ok
<thecrono> bbl
<genii> intelikey: I think you're paying for my next next coffee ;)
<JoshOvki> BluesKaj isnt tat a Cron manager?
 * intelikey refuses to respond.    <<maybe they wont notice i'm still here>>
<JoshOvki> for scedualed tasks
<BluesKaj> task scheduler
<JoshOvki> not a task manager, for managing running tasts :P
<hellmaster> i launch compiz
<hellmaster> but where was it?
<BluesKaj> !task
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about task - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<unxu> press Alt+F2 and write kcontrol, I think it was under System administration
<intelikey> don't forget "at" for one time runs.
<JoshOvki> brb, needa iron a shirt
<faTe> hey
<BluesKaj> JoshOvki, do you mean package manager ?
<intelikey> cron for repeted timed runs   and at for a one off timed run
<BluesKaj> too many managers !
<intelikey> maybe.   but those two facilites have be the backbone of linux task-schedualing from the onset
 * genii sips a coffee and examines the funky blue wallpaper in #kubuntu
 * intelikey notices genii is still around and hides again.
<phoenixz> If I make changes to the crontab, do I have to restart the cron deamon??
<intelikey> no
<hellmaster> not there
<hellmaster> i remember there where 4 option
<hellmaster> the last 2 where extras and custom
<hellmaster> i dont remember where was it
<hellmaster> uggh
<josh__> whoooooop just installed kubuntu
<unxu> how about KMenu? (sorry,..I'm not sure because I don't use Emerald)
<josh__> its the sickness
<hellmaster> thats where i turn on all the effects
<phoenixz> Mediapirate, okay, whats your problem... How may we be of assistance today?
<Mediapirate> oh no sorry phoenixz thanks for you help mate but i'm good
<intelikey> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<intelikey> hellmaster ^
<hellmaster> i was using the effects and apparently i pressed some combination of keys by accident and turned them off
<hellmaster> im at the compiz manager
<hellmaster> but dont rememeber in wich part was that option
<intelikey> #compiz-fusion
<intelikey> maybe someone in there can show you
<Mediapirate> does k3b often cause ppls computers to crash?
<The_Machine> it shouldn't
<The_Machine> you mean X
<The_Machine> or the whole OS?
<intelikey> i used it one time.  it didn't crash me.
 * The_Machine uses it every day
<Mediapirate> err the whole OS
<Mediapirate> after like 5mins it was ok again
<Mediapirate> so i use gnomebaker now
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, sometimes K3B is confused by unusually poorly constructed codecs or sonydvd-r disks
<Mediapirate> ok well i was using verbatim discs
 * genii hisses at Sony
<Mediapirate> oh well its ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, i made the mistake of letting wife buy sony dvdrw disks ...they don't work on pcs
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, if you have an xvid avi file , then K3B can be confused by that as well
<Mediapirate> what do they work on blueskaj?
<Mediapirate> err well i was burning an iso of kubuntu 64bit for my mate
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, the consumer stand alone dvd recorders
<BluesKaj> uhoh Mediapirate , that should work :P
<kaminix> Hi guys. I just fscked my problem disk (500GB, needed to get more memory to be able to run fsck). Anyway, it's now cloning inodes or something. First it did two inodes with one block each, now it's working on an inode with over a million blocks. If each block takes the same time to fix it ought to take abot 2/3 year to finnish this. :s What should I do? :s
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, di you do checksum of the ISO first , just be sure ?
<genii> kaminix: The drive was ext2 or ext3?
<BluesKaj> di=did
<kaminix> genii: ext3
<genii> kaminix: Was it part of a raid1 setup?
<Mediapirate> errr no
<kaminix> genii: Nope, just a simple USB drive. MyBook Essential 500GB
<genii> kaminix: Ah, OK. Could be going kaput then. I've seen 3 like that now
<genii> (the WD MyBooks)
<kaminix> I've had problems using fsck on it before. It still works fine, except some non-daily functions like df -h, fsck etc.
<genii> kaminix: Do you have sync  as a mount option?
<kaminix> Not sure genii, why?
<genii> kaminix: For removable drives "sync" is better than "defaults" which has "nosync" for an option. Sync means not to leave any unwritten blocks of data around in computer buffer. So all is written to disk then tidied up right when you do it. So yanking the drive does not result in corrupt/unfinished disk writes
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, stating the obvious, but I have to ask this: did you choose "Burn DVD ISO Image" on K3B ?
<kaminix> genii: Thanks, that I have needed to know for quite awhile ^^
<Mediapirate> yes blueskaj i did.  Oh well not to worry
<Mediapirate> my mate whats to know how you "change resolution in the console"?
<Mediapirate> he thinks he knows but want to know if there is an easier way
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, sometimes it won't work cuz the ISO is a CD ISO image, not a DVD ISO ... silly but true
<Mediapirate> ok thanks mate
<intelikey> Mediapirate svgatextmode    set that up and you can change console rez on the fly
<Mediapirate> thanks
<intelikey> i wouldn't use fbcon with it though   no need adding confusion to the display hardware
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<intelikey> sebastian^
<Mediapirate> thanks intel_ikey
<intelikey> heh.  welcome
<BluesKaj> morning in germany ?...hmm it's afternoon here in eastern canada :)
<intelikey> late morning you know...
 * BluesKaj in a timewarp
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta run some errands
<Mediapirate> kk
<kaminix> lol, it's eight in the evening in Germany :p
<intelikey> well maybe "really really really early morning" then
<Mediapirate> no its only 7:38 in germany
<Mediapirate> pm
<kaminix> Haha, works
<kaminix> I know.
<Mediapirate> ;-P
<hellmaster> my system crashed
<hellmaster> damn it
<hellmaster> still no effects on
 * kaminix is Swedish, same time zone
<intelikey> yeah
<Mediapirate> Err i think it is yea
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mediapirate> my mate says "svgatextmode command not found"?
<intelikey> !info svgatextmode
<ubotu> svgatextmode (source: svgatextmode): enable higher resolution text modes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-18 (gutsy), package size 341 kB, installed size 884 kB
<intelikey>                      ^
<whitby> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hellmaster> what was the channel for compiz?
<Mediapirate> thx
<Mediapirate> everyone
<intelikey> Mediapirate the command is stm    and the config is /etc/Textmode   i think
<Mediapirate> he says "i set my res too high"
<hellmaster> does anyone remember where to turn all effects on on kubuntu? is where you can choose to have all extras turn on or off for better performance
<intelikey> set it lower
<hellmaster> it in the ccsm
<whitby> Oh, thank you tekstacy, you are soooo smart. And cute too.....
<hellmaster> but can find the window
<tekstacy> Awww, thank you
<tekstacy> :)  sorry, couldn't resist
<intelikey> hellmaster kdostartupconfig ?
<Mediapirate> he needs to know how you lower the resolution in txt mode?
<ibou> i can't open some videos on internet. When i right click on the window integrated to the web page i see some tools for kaffeine
<[ifr0g]> [80936.354050] zd1211rw 5-1:1.0: firmware version 4725
<[ifr0g]> [80936.395940] zd1211rw 5-1:1.0: zd1211b chip 0ace:1215 v4810 high 00-18-6e AL2230_RF pa0 ---NS
<[ifr0g]> [80936.398749] zd1211rw 5-1:1.0: eth1
<[ifr0g]> But i have no eth1 ..
<Mediapirate> ?
<[ifr0g]> iwconfig shows eth2
<intelikey> hellmaster or is it    kstartupconfig
<intelikey> i don't remember
<ojpitre> \quit
<intelikey> other way  ?
<intelikey>  /
<genii> [ifr0g]: Try sudo ifup eth1  and see if it works
<genii> or sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<[ifr0g]> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<[ifr0g]> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<intelikey> ifconfig -a   is there an eth1 listed ?
<intelikey> remember that the first eth is eth0
<[ifr0g]> there is a eth0 and the2
<[ifr0g]> eth2*
<[ifr0g]> no eth1
<intelikey> then it's eth2 you want
<intelikey> i'll back out and let y'all finish
<Mediapirate> what do ppl use for p2p on here?
<Mediapirate> azeurus?
<intelikey> i kinda wish someone would squelch  pool-71-100-100-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net    i've see that part message enough for one day
<intelikey> hellmaster was one of those what you were looking for ?
<[ifr0g]> i cant seem to scan for the ad-hoc i created..
<snarkster> does anyone here know anything about smb4k?
<[ifr0g]> dmesg says : [80936.508183] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<juanito> ola
<snarkster> Im trying to get some stuff off a windows box, but can only get so far in before I cant see anything in the folder. I have shared the entire system drive (c:).
<snarkster> and when i run smb4k as root i get ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Cant't determine DISPLAY. Aborting
<tekteen> snarkster: use the option -display :0
<ScorpKing> hiya guys
<tekteen> ScorpKing: hi
<intelikey> or export DISPLAY=':0'  and then try it.
<tekteen> intelikey: ty
<ScorpKing> anyone know if a supported scanner is supposed to work with the default install or are there more things to be installed? kooka sees the scanner but it doesn't scan
<intelikey> tekteen i just found out that startkde doesn't support --display    or single - for that matter  has to be exported first
<genii> ScorpKing: Sometimes you need something like sane-backends
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> intelikey: interesting
<ScorpKing> genii: ah ok. thanks :)
<genii> or libsane-extras
<snarkster> ok i tried -display :0 and got this
<snarkster> smb4k -display :0Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by serverXlib: No protocol specifiedkdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by serverXlib: No protocol specifiedkded: cannot connect to X server :0kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by serverX
<snarkster> o X server :0ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!ERROR: Communication problem with smb4k, it probably crashed
<snarkster> sorry didnt realize it was that long
<ScorpKing> genii: neither sane-utils or libsane-extras is installed. only libsane seems to be installed by default.
<genii> ScorpKing: sane-utils is useful because it provides cli tools which are good for debugging
<genii> ScorpKing: Or that may be the libsane-extras        ... i get the names confused from the ubuntu packages and the apps which are provided
<genii> whichever provides scanimage et at
<ScorpKing>  genii: i see. thanks for the info ;) aptitude search sane shows them all
<intelikey> yuch.  i just started kde     all fonts were default  size 9     at least i knew how to kcontrol adjust all fonts size to 16   now it's readable
<[ifr0g]> !3com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3com - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> that may be the first time i have ever seen the completely default kubuntu-desktop    </shivers>
<genii> ScorpKing: So if you have scanimage, you can do: scanimage -L    for instance
<snarkster> thanx for your help. later
<ScorpKing> genii: i can't do much now. will have a look this weekend. internet connection is too slow to ssh into that box and it's about 18km away.
<genii> ScorpKing: Ah, OK. I'll likely be around
<ScorpKing> genii: i should manage but if not, i'll be here :)
<intelikey> what's that command to make the xserver permiscuous ?
<intelikey> xset something ???
<thecrono>  hello
<thecrono> genii?
<genii> thecrono: Yes ?
<genii> ;)
<thecrono> you rememebr where we were?
<genii> intelikey: Do you mean shared screen or so?
<thecrono> also, does ark support .part files?
<genii> thecrono: Yes, we were trying to unstick Adept so you could remove all the fglrx stuff before continuing to next step of installing new ati drivers
<thecrono> i got 4 700mb .part files
<thecrono> ah yes, how do i do that again?
<tekteen> thecrono: then just cat them together
<thecrono> i did the sudo kill ####
<thecrono> what's after that?
<thecrono> 5465*
<tekteen> thecrono: in a konsole type cat FILE1.part FILE2.part > FULL-FILE
<genii> thecrono: Open Adept now and search for fglrx. Make sure you un-install things there which are installed
<psycose>  hello, i tried to install the KDE env. from a Kubuntu live CD on a Ubuntu OS. (all gutsy) i did not succeed using apt-cdrom ...!! Some says it would work if i use an alternate ubuntu CD . Is this info real ? thanks
<tekteen> put all of the .part files there
<genii> thecrono: Then back to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<intelikey> shalom to all.    i left.
<thecrono> is there any way to put kubuntu into permanate admin mode, so i don't have to type a password for ever single command?
<thecrono> well, i got a problem..adept foudn two fglrx and both were not installed
<renegade_> thecrono. I dont know about kunbuntu but in some distro you can login simply as root
<renegade_> with a root passwd
<thecrono> i select things lsited as 'installed' and required remove genii?
<thecrono> xorg-video-driver was listed as installed for fglrx
<snowdonkey> Hi.  My Gateway ML6720 laptop has a Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 graphics card that's supposed to use the "i810" drivers, however X fails to start.  I get the warning "I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1)".  Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m4b09751
<genii> thecrono: Just the ones which have actually fglrx in the name for now
<thecrono> well fglrx has 4 results, none installed.hows that?
<genii> thecrono: Thats fine then. So exit the package manager
<thecrono> i did: sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms
<thecrono> and its going
<thecrono> it still wants my gibbon cdrom
<thecrono> :/
<thecrono> i don't have a gibbon cdrom
<genii> thecrono: So then hit ctrl-c to interrupt it
<psycose>  hello, i tried to install the KDE env. from a Kubuntu live CD on a Ubuntu OS. (all gutsy) i did not succeed using apt-cdrom ...!! Some says it would work if i use an alternate Kubuntu CD . Is this info accurate ? thanks
<thecrono> trial and error psycose
<thecrono> try the alternate then ask
<genii> thecrono: cat  /etc/apt/sources.list            and put the reults of that into pastebin please
<thecrono> :D
<riyaadh> hey all, im very new to kubuntu...i would like to ask where i can find desktop themes and how do i install it?
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<riyaadh> awesme! thanks
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53207/
<genii> thecrono: Reading
<thecrono> Ma Salaam riyaadh
<thecrono> k
<psycose> thecrono: please excuse me, i want to ask before try, that is the power of the knowledge... if you don't know don't answer ;-)
<thecrono> np, thouhg, i don't know the answer
<thecrono> maby genii does
<genii> thecrono: Put a # at the beginning of line 6   open it with:    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> thecrono: Then after putting the # ctrl-x then Y then Enter
<thecrono> they need to get a universe copy/paste hotkey...each program i have uses a diffrent method of copy/paste..and none work together
<genii> psycose: Yes, the alternate or dvd can be used as a mini-repository with apt-cdrom   but not the usual one since the livecd part takes too much room on the cd
<thecrono> y
<thecrono> its downlaoding now..appears to have worked
<genii> thecrono: Good, finally we are progressing
<thecrono> yay!
<psycose> genii: thanks for your response !!!
<thecrono> i am doing this and wanting compiz, bnecause i want to start leanring code so i can change the KDe layout drasticly..starting with python
<genii> psycose: Anytime
<thecrono> already have an idea i want to try...even though i know jack about python lol
<genii> thecrono: Work needs me a minute or three but I'll be around. If you get hung up on the tutorial wait til i get back and we'll go rom there
<thecrono> ok
<Vermux> is there a bug in the graphics when uploading the gusty live dvd?
<Guits> Hi all Iam new to linux and tryig stuff....
<genii> thecrono: OK, back. Any progress?
<Guits> sometimes everything hangs
<Guits> is there some keys to press to get out of it?
<genii> Vermux: Depends on the video card. i810 don't like vesa driver for instance
<Limbeaux> is there a kde mail client similar to evolution that will connect to an ms exchange server?
<genii> Guits: If it's a graphical app freezing try ctrl-alt-esc then put it on frozen window and click
<genii> Guits: If in commandline try ctrl-c
<Guits> the whole desktop  freezez
<Guits> but the mouse
<genii> Guits: when you do ctrl-alt-esc   you should get a big X or a skull and crossbones for the cursor which will kill any window you put it on. so if a certain window is freezing things this will close it forcibly
<genii> thecrono: Alive over there?
<thecrono> um yeah
<Guits> i have tried that but no big x
<thecrono> was talking about how the grizzly man was eaten :O
<thecrono> how do i create deb packages?
<genii> thecrono: Ah, that nut who went to go live with them, yeah
<thecrono> is that the: sh ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy    command?
<genii> thecrono: Yes
<thecrono> he shoulda had a gun
<thecrono> him and his girl friend were eaten
<genii> thecrono: use bash instead of sh there hwever
<thecrono> by the very bear they were talking about a few days before
<thecrono> bash atiblah blah>?
<genii> thecrono: Exactly, yes
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: probably want to put a sudo on that
<thecrono> thecrono@Neckron-Ninty-Nine:~$ bash ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<thecrono> bash: ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<thecrono> i did the previous step and it went back to the prompted
<thecrono> i asume it was done?
<genii> thecrono: Are you in the same dir you downloaded ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86.run   into?
<thecrono> ah, i need to downlaod it
<thecrono> haven'rt dl it yet
<thecrono> its in /home/technical/
<thecrono> how do i point it there?
 * genii slaps thecrono lightly on the wrist
<thecrono> //home/technical/  *
<thecrono> three slashes
<thecrono> not two
<thecrono> w/e anyways lol
<thecrono> itas downlaoded
<genii> thecrono: You downloaded the file to a network drive ?
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: cd /home/technical"
<genii> nvm
<thecrono> no,to /home/
<genii> thecrono: Ah, then:  cd ~
<thecrono> oh yeah, i got a question, i was looking at my partitions, and ti said two were disabled....
<thecrono> and it said they were locked
<thecrono> couldn't enable them
<genii> thecrono: One thing at a time :)
<thecrono> now what?
<genii> thecrono: does:  ls                    show the right file there?
<thecrono> thecrono@Neckron-Ninty-Nine:~$ ls
<thecrono> Desktop  Emulators  Technical
<thecrono> already got my emulators on there :D
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: you need to "cd Technical" and yes, linux is case sensitve
<thecrono> one quick question..is there anyway to make xchat black background with white letters...its hurting my eyes with whtie bakcground rgey l;etters
<genii> nosrednaekim: Odd that cd ~ would dump in /home and not /home/name
<nosrednaekim> woah... thats odd
<thecrono> err..oen sec..blakc text black background
<Mediapirate|AWAY> Is ther an inbuilt firewell in linux?
<thecrono> ok, its good
<tekteen> Mediapirate: yes
<tekteen> Mediapirate: it is called iptables
<tekteen> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thecrono> i installed that appl btw
<tekteen> I sugg. guard dog
<oem> HI everybody!
<genii> thecrono: So the directory Technical is actually located globally someplace like /home/yourusername/Technical          ?
<thecrono> its /home/technical/
<thecrono> nothign is above home
<thecrono> er, well, system stuff is
<thecrono> like etc, src etc etc
<oem> I have just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I ve forgot the adm passwd i ve set. is there any way to reset it or will i have to reinstall everythiing?
<genii> thecrono: You have a user whose login name is "technical"
<genii> ?
<thecrono> no
<thecrono> thecrono is the only user
<thecrono> i created the folder technical
<thecrono> for..technical stuff
<thecrono> instead of throwing it onto /home/
<Mediapirate> How do i forward a port in linux firewall? or isn't it that sorta firewall
<thecrono> kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<thecrono> that next right?
<thecrono> to blacklist old drivers
<oem> Pliz Help me guyss!!
<genii> thecrono: Hmm. OK. at any rate, go into the directory the ati file is at. like:    cd Technical              if it showed there when you did the  ls     commmand
<thecrono> 1 .run 1.changes. and 4.debs
<thecrono> if it showed there?
<thecrono> do you want me to copypasta?
<oem> I cant remember the adm passwd i ve set how can I reset a new one.
<thecrono> ouch oem
<nosrednaekim> !root | oem
<ubotu> oem: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thecrono> there is no spoon
<nosrednaekim> oem: well, you can do "sudo passwd root"
<thecrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53211/
<thecrono> genii
<bbm4n> hello does anyone knows a walkaround ktorrent error "error reading past the end of file?"
<oem> actually I am not looking for the root pauz ifd sswd but the passwd for my account "oem". Cauz I cant do anything without it, no update, or activation of restricted drivers etC...
<earthcreed> bbm4n: I had to many errors with ktorrent,  I went to bittornado, no gui.
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: looks good
<bbm4n> <earthcreed> thanks :) i will do the same i suppose
<thecrono> fglrx has been blacklisted
<oem> even and even if I do "passwd oem" it ask me the current passwd
<thecrono> getit command not found???
<jpatrick> thecrono: "kate"
<jpatrick> !editors > thecrono
<thecrono> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-restricted   <-----that isntead?
<nosrednaekim> oem: ah... then do a chroot from a liveCD
<earthcreed> oem: or boot into single user mode.
<thecrono> hrm, it said put a # infront of blacklist-restricted..but..the file is empty
<earthcreed> oem: sulogin is patched to let you in as root.
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thecrono> i know
<thecrono> You may also need to edit the file (if it exists):
<thecrono> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-restricted
<thecrono> Put a # in front of the line "blacklist fglrx", if it is present. Otherwise, the kernel module will not load automatically, and you will not get 3D acceleration.
<thecrono> that file is empty
<earthcreed> oem: when you reboot your computer follow these instructions
<earthcreed> oem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53212/
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: from what I remember, the file is actually /etc/default/linux-restricted-common
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: this is the ati installer right?
<earthcreed> oem: Then reset the password for your user.
<thecrono> i'm doing the manual install of the new drivers
<val0> hey, do you guys/gals know what the big difference between the restricted Nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu and the one you d/l from the nvidia site? I've noticed that with the restricted driver that I get from ubuntu I can't detect my monitor properly and that it doesn't come with the Nvidia config manager
<thecrono> yes
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: right.... well then the file I just mentionedis the correct one
<earthcreed> val0: Nvidia's drivers are usually newer.
<thecrono> k
<oem> Thanks earthcreed. I am goingg to try that!!
<ibou> when i try to configure the opengl driver on the xine motor of kaffeine, i have an error message: impossible to initialize the new video driver opengl
<thecrono> that file is empty also
<thecrono> maby its jsut doesn't exit
<thecrono> :D
<genii> thecrono: Sorry for lag, boss needed me right away to help unload some stuff outside, no time to type out why here, etc
<earthcreed> oem: remember to reset your user password it is passwd <username> e.g. passwd oem
<BluesKaj> dunno about nvidia's new drivers but ati's recommended new drivers don't work very well...the default restricted driver is much better on my setup
<thecrono> genii, i'm at : sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.452.1-1*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.452.1-1*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.452.1-1*.deb
<thecrono> doing that now
<val0> earthcreed thanks... also, would you think that the difference in drivers could affect the way plain text is displayed? I have this giant 28" monitor and using anything in text mode is painfull... can't tell the difference between m and m, letters all "bleed" together
<genii> thecrono: If blacklist-restricted isn't there in modprobe.d just continue to next step
<genii> thecrono: Good :)
<ibou> do someone can help about my opengl issue ?
<nosrednaekim> ibou: whats the problem?
<ibou> when i try to configure the opengl driver on the xine motor of kaffeine, i have an error message: impossible to initialize the new video driver opengl
<Limbeaux> i asked earlier but had to walk away.  Is there a KDE equivelent to Evolution?  i need to connect to an exchange server
<jussi01> !repeat | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<snikker> someone has vmware working on gutsy?
<jussi01> ibou: my apologies, didnt see you were asked
<thecrono> it says loading... then it goes to prompt..does that mean its done?
<nosrednaekim> ibou: is kaffiene working fine anyway?
<ibou> jussi01: no problem
<jussi01> :)
<thecrono> is it safe to asume that if i see prompt what ever my previous command inputted..is complete?
<genii> thecrono: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> Limbeaux: yes, kmail enterprise edition does support exchange (I think)
<ibou> nosrednaekim: yes but i can't read somme mms flux on the web
<thecrono> btw, konqurer is horrible at displaying webpages properly
<genii> thecrono: So onto the part Configuring The Driver" but you must reboot first
<thecrono> text is overlaping text and buttons are all messed up
<thecrono> rebooting
<nosrednaekim> ibou: thats probably not a problem with opengl
<ibou> nosrednaekim: yes i think so too
<nosrednaekim> ibou: go into the kaffiene and set the video driver or more or whatever to "auto" instead of opengl then
<ibou> nosrednaekim: but i should be able to set the opengl driver since i set it up on my last ubuntu installation
<ibou> nosrednaekim: ok
<v0ltag3> привет линуксоидам)
<BluesKaj> !ru | v0ltag3
<ubotu> v0ltag3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<v0ltag3> ok o_O
<thecrono> i got the catalyst control panel...what else?..configure like normal?
<earthcreed> val0: Sorry had to step away for a bit, hrm. . . pick a different text mode?  I can't help much there.
<thecrono> everythign seems to run fine genii
<val0> earthcreed no worries... it's just when i install the nvidia one everything crashes and burns... the very first time I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia everything worked great... but the last two times it does something to X that destroys it I think... After reboot it hangs everytime
<giuseppe> where for question on quanta?
<thecrono> yes, i believe we have liftoff
<genii> thecrono: Good :)
<thecrono> now um...about my disabled paritions
<thecrono> how can i borwse diffrent partitions? lol
<thecrono> i'm not understanding this..it says my 50mb /home/ partition is disabled
<genii> thecrono: Someone else will need to assist there for now, I am being called back and forth to work right now
<thecrono> ok
<thecrono> one question, is there a rpogram i can use that shows me all system information, and specificly my HD and its partitions
<thecrono> and how much is used/etc
<thecrono> on each
<BluesKaj> !ua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: df
<BluesKaj> !ukraine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukraine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thecrono> df?
<thecrono> somethign not a console command?
<BluesKaj> !info ukraine
<ubotu> Package ukraine does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> hehe
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: lol.... enter "sysinfo:/" in konqueror... that should give you some info
<home_> hello can any one tell me how to change the keyboard layoout for the login screen fro, qwertz to azerty?
<Mediapirate|AWAY> What do i use to extract a passworded rar file?
<thecrono> how can i amke konqurer my default system vbrowsers instead of doplphin, and fire fox mydefault net rbwoser?
<BluesKaj> I suspect that ukrainians don't like to speak russian very much , but i gather the old ways are still in place there...and here
<Mediapirate|AWAY> ?
<BluesKaj> thecrono,in the terminal : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: system settings->default applications I think
<thecrono> hrm, both firefox and konquerer are displaying all webpages incorrectly..specificly links bars and side bars
<thecrono> side bar text is being overlayed onto the main text etc
<BluesKaj> read above , thecrono for firefox
<thecrono> i'm at 1200x1600 resolution with the pages maximized
<thecrono> firefox is broken also though
<thecrono> i knows its updated, i jsut got it via apt-0get
<BluesKaj> thecrono , did you see the command line message above ?
<thecrono> yes, i amde firefox default
<thecrono> but, the issue is, pages are being incorrectly displayed
<BluesKaj> thecrono, ok now; Open Konqueror/Settings/Configure Konqueror/File Associations/ under "Known Types" choose Inode/System Directory/Application Preference Order ,move Konqueror to the top , click apply, close konq configure.Then open Konqueror Settings on the toolbar and choose "Configure View Profiles",choose "File Managaement",then save.
<thecrono> hrm, still opens in dolphin
<thecrono> when i click the computer, then home on the menu bar on the bottom
<BluesKaj> did you close konq
<thecrono> no
<thecrono> heh
<BluesKaj> close it
<thecrono> still dolphin
<thecrono> i closed it, opened it, hit file management then saved it
<thecrono> then clsoed it
<thecrono> then clicked system menu > home folder
<thecrono> it gave me dolphin still
<jussi01> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<thecrono> i just did that
<thecrono> it changed nothing,i saved/applied it aswell
<home_> can any one tell me how to change the keyboard layoout for the login screen from qwertz to azerty?
<thecrono> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<thecrono> er..so flash is broken basicly right now?
<genii> home_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data                    if console-data not installed, install it and console-tools first before the dpkg-reconfigure
<home_> thx
<BluesKaj> thecrono, after all the changes you've been making .have rebooted at all ?
<thecrono> i reported when i installed the ati catalyst
<thecrono> rebooted
<ahmed> hi
<ahmed> i need some help to mount my ntfs partitions
<thecrono> what IS the latest working flash?
<ahmed> i need some help to mount my ntfs partitions
<ahmed> please
<thecrono> er, is flash 9 and flash plugin system diffrent things?
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ahmed> Thank You
<Mediapirate|AWAY> thanks
 * genii pops in for a minute to sip some coffee
<thecrono> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> greets genii
<thecrono> i got gnash..can i use iot to view youtube?
 * nosrednaekim gives genii and sxpresso
<thecrono> or do i need flash?
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: the reports differ
<thecrono> well, i have gnash, i can't view youtube videos..so..heh
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Hellos :)
<thecrono> and flash-plugin-nonfree has a md5sum mismatch and refuses to install
<genii> nosrednaekim: I'm needing that caffeine today :) Busy here at work
<jussi01> !flash | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<thecrono> so absicly no flash?
<jussi01> thecrono: at the moment, no. you can however manually install it
<thecrono> none of the advice on thsoe links works
<thecrono> how do i manually install it?
<jussi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Daisuke_Ido> thecrono: just go to adobe's site, download the tar.gz, and do it manually
<Daisuke_Ido> for the time being, it works well
<genii> thecrono: The link is provided there :) Also jussi01 repeated it just now
<genii> thecrono: You will be an old hand after today at manual installs ;)
<thecrono> genii...i still got about 7 LARGE problems to tackle
<genii> thecrono: Well I'm here another 30  minutes to 45 minutes
<thecrono> what i am not udnerstanding is..do i jsut install the package fix he gives?..and THEN retry to install nonfree?
<genii> thecrono: Then gone home to return online after about 2 hours from now
<thecrono> he doesn't really give a step by step
<thecrono> ohman..i need an account at ubuntu forums
<thecrono> :(
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: no.... do not install nonfree
<thecrono> is there a free flash?
<thecrono> not an alternative
<thecrono> i treid gnash and it didn't work
<nosrednaekim> no... there is not
<nosrednaekim> besides gnash
<thecrono> so i need flash-plugin-nonfree
<thecrono> but i cannot get the fix
<nosrednaekim> you can't get the fix?
<thecrono> i have to register an account
<home_> genii: found the console=data  for ubutnu but not for kubuntu (running kubuntu)  can i still install it to change the keyboard?
<genii> home_: the console-data stuff is before any window manager so the window manager takes it as a cue which keyboard to use normally unless it's been told specifically otherwise
<home_> genii: ok found it
<home_> :)
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: you need an account to download that file?
<N0xTrUm> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey N0xTrUm
<jose> hola!! alguien de Argentina???
<thecrono> yes
<home_> yay gonna try if i did it right thx genii
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: better get one then <_<
<genii> home_: I'll be here for a bit longer
<genii> bah left
<wolfy> sry genii  it didn't work still hqve only azerty when i logged in and not before :(
<thecrono> what is Gtk+ 1.2 package called in aopt-get?
<mot> question: does kubuntu/ubuntu have open sources ati drivers?
<thecrono> i tried sveral vairants of gtk+
<genii> wolfy: If you are online in about 1.5-2 hours i can try to assist further
<thecrono> no mot
<thecrono> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfy> oh no gtg  its not that important i will try again tomorrow :)   anyway thx
<wolfy> cya
<circman07> Hello
<Mediapirate|AWAY> hello
<foibes> hi there
<foibes> whats the command to delete something from shell?
<Chousuke> rm
<foibes> thanks
<foibes> for a directory?
<Chousuke> rm -r
<Chousuke> :P
<foibes> to delete a whole directory tree
<Chousuke> (recursive)
<foibes> ah, spanks
<Mediapirate|AWAY> How do you port forward in kubuntu?
<foibes> thanks a bunch
<mot> thecrono, if my ati driver isn't listed in the restricted drivers section in 7.10
<mot> can i use the one provided on ati's website?
<thecrono> you the one that is lsited
<foibles> i just had a real emergency
<foibles> i couldn't log into a window manager
<foibles> my drive was full
<circman07> Are any of you familiar with the whole openchrome vs, VIA debacle?
<foibles> circman07, no, tell us
<Vermux> genii:there?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys, i'm using ubuntu gutsy gibbon on a 4gb hdd (mad i know) It has like 5mb left, it has X etc installed.. i just want it basically for apache/bind how can i find out what packages are installed so i can go through them and apt-get uninstall them to make some room?
<thecrono> nosrednaekim : the problem is...gmail requires flash in order to load..lol
<thecrono> i think
<thecrono> because i cannot chack my mail
<Vermux> Im about to install kubuntu
<foibles> dusty-sts, you could probably install a much more light weight distro and be alot more happy
<foibles> dusty-sts, like zenwalk
<circman07> I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 on my Averatec 2260-eh1 laptop. Unfortunately I have a graphics card that is based on the via platform
<foibles> dusty-sts, i use zenwalk for all my servers
<circman07> It is a Via Chrome9 hc igp
<Vermux> I have winxp already on the first partition with 41gb. I have 118 GB left. What settings do u recommend?
<circman07> And it won't let me switch to a resolution higher than 800*600
<Vermux> need help with kubuntu installation
<thecrono> what are you doing on linux vermin?
<thecrono> vermux*
<foibles> Vermux, set up a 1 gig swap
<thecrono> id do 2gb..or maby 5..he ahs tons fo space
<foibles> Vermux, then perhaps a 15 to 20 gig / partition
<circman07> Vermux, unless you think you will need more space, I suggest you allot about 20gbs for the linux partition
<thecrono> vermux, you wanna use all 118 gb?
<circman07> If you are going to be using it for most things, then go ahead and allot a lot of space.
<thomas__> thecrono: why wouldn't he
<thecrono> who knows
<Vermux> thecrono: yes, what else I can do with them? maybe Samba experiments?/
<thecrono> lol
<JoshOvki> heya
<thomas__> thecrono: I got 2TB of linux filesystem :)
<thecrono> make a 2Gb swap file, a 15GB linux system part, and the rest as a /home/ partition
<JoshOvki> thomas_: How in the world have you got 2TBof linux filesystem!
<thecrono> swap part*
<drcode> hi all
<circman07> Hey, Doc
<drcode> how can I install xgl in kubuntu ?
<thecrono> /home/ would be for general data, that way if somethign goes wrong with the system its on its own paritiion
<Vermux> thecrono: I have 1gb ram, I will install 2 GB ram more if the machine works fine
<thomas__> JoshOvki: 4*320GB + 500GB + 160BG + 80GB
<thecrono> that's good, i got 1.5gb ram, and 2gb swap
<thecrono> but in your case, 2gb swap is not even noticeable
<JoshOvki> thomas_: lol, how much is used?
<drcode> any help?
<thomas__> JoshOvki: about 1.7 TB
<thecrono> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Vermux> thecrono: but, is it enough for 3GB RAM that I will have?
<thecrono> any linux distro can run on 3gb ram
<JoshOvki> thomas_:  how?!
<drcode> hanx
<drcode> thanx
<thomas__> JoshOvki: hmm, music, movie, tv
<thecrono> thomas_ = modern day black beard har ahr arr arr!
<Vermux> thecrono: 2GB swap partition is enough if I will have 3 GB RAM?
<JoshOvki> lol
<thecrono> do 5gb, it depedns on you i guess, i did 2gb
<thomas__> thecrono: it's bluebeard
<thecrono> i did 2gb because ti was recommended
<JoshOvki> i used to have debian installed on a machine with a 2gb harddrive, 128mb ram, and a 500mhz processor
<Vermux> thecrono: ok, Im doing 5Gb
<thomas__> 2GB is enough swap
<thomas__> more than you'll use
<Vermux> thecrono: system partition, u mean for the root?
<circman07> Can anyone help me with my display driver problems?  is there someway to force the screen to display at a higher resolution?
<thecrono> vermux...is your computer part of the flux copacitor?..if not..2gb swap is plenty
<hagabaka> after I installed kde4 packages, KDE3 is also using konqueror-kde4 to open links. is there a way to let it use kde3 konqueror?
<thomas__> Vermux: 5GB swap is wasted space
<thomas__> make it 2
<Vermux> thomas_2 or 5gb? Im confused
<thomas__> 2
<thomas__> 2
<thomas__> 2
<thecrono> lol
<thecrono> 2 is good
<thomas__> 5 - 3
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> agreed
<thomas__> :)
<thecrono> yes vermux, the 15gb system partition is the one linux will install to
<Vermux> does it matter which one is the first one? swap root and home ?
<thecrono> your data, like music,movies, saved stuff will be on /home/
<thomas__> no but seriously, I run a dozen of apps, servers, and vmware on a 2 GB ram + 2 GB swap laptop
<thecrono> i don't think so
<thomas__> and it doesn't even use all the memory
<Vermux> Im making the first partition the root, then, home, and then swap
<thecrono> though
<thecrono> hrm...your leaving windows on the pc?
<thomas__> Vermux: if you want efficient HD use, make / first then swap and then /home
<val0> circman07 what video card do you have? what monitor do you have? do you have the right driver installed for your video card?
<Vermux> thecrono: yes
<thecrono> does windows already have its own partition?
<faTe> sorry gegen aussschalter gekommen :/
<Vermux> thomas_why swap in the middle? it doesnt sound logical to me
<Vermux> thecrono: yes, it has 41 GB
<thecrono> this is where it is placed on the disk
<circman07> I have a laptop so I am using the built in monitor, I currently and using the Vesa drivers because  I can't seem to get the via drivers to compile for my VIA Chrome9 hc IGP
<thomas__> because your hd otherwise always have to go to the end of the hd for swap files
<thecrono> the farth to the end, the longer it takes to load [that's prolly wrong, but meh it sounds good]
<thomas__> Vermux: now it wil be between the two most used partitions
<circman07> Is it possible to edit the xorg.conf file and add monitor settings I know are supported?
<val0> circman07 what laptop do you have? what do think the resolution should be? what resolution do you currently have?
<Vermux> thomas_sounds good to me
<thomas__> Vermux: hence it will be accesed faster
<Vermux> anybody think different?
<thecrono> nope
<Vermux> haha, ok
<thecrono> ever used linux before?
<circman07> I have an averatec 2260-eh1, the native resolution in windows is 1280-1024, and currently the best it will let me have is 800-600
<Vermux> which one is the first, the root?
<thecrono> yes /
<Vermux> ok, sec. yes I used it a litlle
<val0> circman07 also please prefix your messages with val0 that will let me know that you are talking to me and i will respond sooner
<thecrono> anything you know about computers, throw it away
<thomas__> Vermux: are you going to resize the windows ntfs partition or did you already made it smaller on purpose
<val0> circman07 ok give me a min or two to take a look
<circman07> val0: I will, sorry
<Vermux> thomas_I made it only 40GB
<thomas__> ok
<thomas__> nm then ;)
<Vermux> thomas_I have total of 160 GB
<thomas__> jes
<thomas__> great
<thecrono> i got 80GB :D
<Vermux> thomas_: why, u think I should change it?
<thomas__> Vermux: no I did the exact same :)
<Vermux> thomas_the win installation?
<justin_> are there any toshiba laptop specific modules for kubuntu
<thecrono> i deleted my win installation
<thomas__> thecrono: I sadly need it for school
<thomas__> Vermux: no 40 GB is more than enough to run a few apps and games in windows :-)
<mot> so
<thecrono> i need to reset router, brb
<mot> if there are no drivers for ati in the restricted drivers section of kubuntu
<mot> what's my next move? are there any other sources i can look for for ati drivers?
<Vermux> thomas_: so the rest is the home aprtition, hencce 101 GB
<thomas__> Vermux: jeps, sounds nice :)
<val0> circman07 I just looked up the specs for your machine and the max resolution (the specs claim) is 1280 x 800, are you sure you got 1280x1024?
<thomas__> Vermux: thats where all the data has to come ;-), movies, music, documents
<circman07> val0: nope, forgot it was widescreen.
<dusty-sts> Anyone know a good tutorial or howto on configuring bind on gusty gibbon?
<circman07> Val0:1280X800 sounds right
<thomas__> Vermux: and in the / partions all the aplications will be hosted
<Vermux> thomas_: hey, why did the installation took off 2 MB from the swap partition? I specified 2 GB but it wrote to only 1998 MB?
<thomas__> partition*
<thomas__> Vermux: it unexplainable
<brian_> I can't write to my VFAT partition on my second internal hard drive.. help!
<Vermux> thomas_??
<thomas__> Vermux: no, it always happens, has something to do with the size of the clusters on your HD
<Vermux> thomas_it added the 2mb to the root partition
<Vermux> !!!
<thomas__> brian_: make sure permissions are set right
<brian_> how do I check that?
<thomas__> Vermux: it realy doesn't mather
<thomas__> 2mb ain't makin' the difference
<Vermux> thomas_ ok
<thomas__> brian_: kcontrol
<genii> Vermux: Back, but only briefly before logging off..anything to assist with that may not take a long time?
<val0> circman07 ok still looking brb
<circman07> val0: I appreciate your help.
<oreth> everytime i play a youtube video, firefox crashes
<oreth> what do I do?
<thomas__> genii: takin care off him ;-)
<Vermux> genii: no thanks
<Vermux> thomas_: so Im making the partitions ext3
<anonymous5929> oreth: did you try reinstalling firefox/flash?
<thomas__> jep
<genii> thomas_: Yes, nice, checked backscroll after checking in :)
<thomas__> bright idea :)
<genii> Vermux: Looks like you are in good hands
<oreth> well
<genii> See everyhone later
<oreth> what's the recommended way to install flash?
<Vermux> thomas_install boot loader?
<oreth> i just let firefox install it for me
<thomas__> Vermux: jes
<Vermux> thomas_: I clicked advanced
<brian_> Where do I find Kcontrol?
<thomas__> Vermux: MBR
<anonymous5929> I usually do it through the dialoge box that pops up when you visit a flash page (I usually just visit www.homestarrunner.com to get it to pop up)
<val0> circman07 can i query you? i want to send you a few links
<oreth> well
<oreth> that's how I installed it
<Vermux> thomas_what about it?
<anonymous5929> hmm
<anonymous5929> does any other flash work?
<thomas__> Vermux: install bootloader in MBR
<oreth> this is a fresh install at that
<anonymous5929> oh I see
<thomas__> Vermux: it should have that option
<circman07> val0: Sure
<Vermux> thomas_I dont know, it sways (hd0)
<thomas__> yeah
<Vermux> *says
<thomas__> thats ok
<oreth> anonymous5929: all other flash seems to work
<anonymous5929> oreth: well I'll keep looking/thinking but I think i'm at a loss on this one...
<Vermux> thomas_: Installation is in process
<thomas__> Vermux: It will most likely go flawlessly ;-)
<anonymous5929> I'd stoill reccomend uninstalling/reinstalling firefox
<Vermux> thomas_I hope so, my machine made me a lot of problems
<brian_> Where can I find Kcontrol?
<dmw3e> use run
<thomas__> Vermux: under linux it will no longer ^^
<Vermux> thomas_: oy, it is on 5% for 2 minutes already
<thomas__> just let it be
<Vermux> thomas_it was under linux and win earlier
<thomas__> ah okay
<dmw3e> what are your thoughts on ubuntu vs sabayon?
<thomas__> then what was the problem Vermux?
<Vermux> thomas_I think the power supply made all the problems, I replaced it with a different one
<thomas__> ok
<Vermux> thomas_: The computer used to freeze
<glennandre> wazzup?
<thomas__> good luck then with the new powersuply
<Vermux> thomas_ up untill asn hour ago
<Vermux> thomas_it is a used one I found
<glennandre> somone here know why steam is drivin so slow in kubuntu?
<thomas__> well, if it was ok before it will most likely be so now
<Vermux> thomas_ : the computer used to freeze all the time with win, then I installed kubuntu and it didnt freeze even once, untill today
<circman07> val0: I am blocked from PM's cause I am unregistered
<thomas__> Vermux: yeah, very strange
<Vermux> thomas_or yesterday
<Vermux> thomas_then, I got cmos checksum error when booting yesterday
<thomas__> Vermux: sounds like PSU indeed
<val0> circman07 register your nick with nickserv :D
<circman07> val0: but thanks for all the help, sadly I have to leave work and head home to try to sort this mess out
<sorush21> I have 256 mb ram can I install kubuntu
<Vermux> thomas_when the computer froze it made a click noise
<circman07> val0:I will but this is just chatzilla hastily installed on the work computer.  See you guys later, and thanks
<val0> circman07 got an email?
<circman07> val0: shady.revolution@gmail.com
<thomas__> Vermux: a click noise, I would have a look ath your HD then
<val0> circman07 i'll email it to you right now
<circman07> val0: thanks a ton!
<circman07> See ya guys later
<val0> circman07 no worries, lates
<Vermux> thomas_: do u recommend using bad blocks? do u know how to use that?
<thomas__> Vermux: using bad blacks?
<thomas__> blocks*
<glennandre> somone here know why steam is drivin so slow in kubuntu?
<Vermux> thomas_there is a program called badblocks
<glennandre>  somone here know why steam is drivin so slow in kubuntu?
<Vermux> thomas_ it suppose to check the hdd
<thomas__> Vermux: ah no, don't knwo that, i guess it scans the hd for bad blocks?
<Vermux> yes
<Vermux> does anybody know how to use badblocks?
<thomas__> Vermux: you could give it a try
<thomas__> but just a chkdsk will do
<Vermux> thomas_with win or linux?
<thomas__> win
<thomas__> or in linux
<thomas__> what you prefer
<thomas__> I would prefer linux
<thomas__> :p
<TimS> Is there anyway to tell when the last fsck was run?
<Vermux> thomas_just typpe chckdsk
<Vermux> ?
<thomas__> konsole
<thomas__> man fsck ;-)
<nosrednaekim> TimS: yeah.. I think there is a way with tune2fs
<brian_> how do I check permissions in Kcontrol?
<nosrednaekim> permissions for what?
<thomas__> brian_: system administration > disks and filesystems
<thomas__> nosrednaekim: for his external HD
<nosrednaekim> ah
<soporte> alguien me ayuda con el horde
<soporte> ctype_lower() in
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soporte> cuando instalo el modulo de password
<brian_> Disks and Filesystems doesn't really help me. It allows me to enable it and disable it but thats about it
<soporte> me sale este error
<thecrono> how ya doin vermux?
<soporte> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: ctype_lower() in /srv/www/htdocs/horde/passwd/main.php on line 97
<soporte> es bug ?
<thomas__> brian_: look better
<SlimeyPete> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soporte> la kosa es ke no es ubuntu
<soporte> es debian
<soporte> ta keeeee
<thomas__> !es | soporte
<ubotu> soporte: please see above
<soporte> okas
<Vermux> thecrono: almost done installination
<brian_> Even in admin mode it's not letting me do anything other than letting me choose if the admit can mount it or not.
<wastedfluid> Might be kind of stupid; but can anyone point me to a link to help me completely remove kde 3.5.8  w/ out messing up my kde4 installation
<thecrono> Ok guys, i got another problem, when i restart kubuntu...everything closes down, the screen goes black...and...nothing....it is stillon, but it goes completely unresponsive..i ahve to unplug my computer and plug it back in to start it...
<Lynoure> too slow to type :/ He would have needed php to have ctype support
<SlimeyPete> thanasi: why not just hold the power button down for a few secs instead of unplugging?
<thecrono> that doesn'twork
<Lynoure> Weird, because I thought PHP 4.2.0 onwards it was the default.
<thomas__> brian_: click on the HD, then click modify
<Daisuke_Ido> you...  unplug?  yeah, SlimeyPete has the right idea.  the power button's there for a reason
<thanasi> hi guys. i want to clone a disk but not with dd. what can i use?
<SlimeyPete> thanasi: but I have heard of this issue, quite a few people experience it and I'm not sure that there's a fix for it yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> thanasi: dd
<thecrono> power button does nothing at all
<SlimeyPete> thanasi: you held it down for five secs?
<thomas__> thanasi: k3b
<SlimeyPete> erm, thecrono ^^
<thecrono> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> thomas__: clone a hard drive with k3b?
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: man.. you are having all the luck... ^_^
<thanasi> hehe.. hard drive and the new one is bigger than the old one
<SlimeyPete> how odd. Is your computer purpose-built to break Linux or something? ;D
<thomas__> Daisuke_Ido: sory misread
<brian_> Is there a way I can check the permissons on the hard drive?
<thecrono> well, my video is fixed, now i need to get flash working
<thomas__> Daisuke_Ido: a disk can also be a cd
<thanasi> Daisuke_Ido: dd takes too long
<Daisuke_Ido> thanasi: you're cloning.  nothing else is going to be any faster.
<thecrono> man, flash worked on the lvie cd..youd think ti would work on installation
<thomas__> thanasi: there wont be much that would do it faster then dd
<Lynoure> thanasi: cloning disks takes really long, especially if they are on the same bus.
<Vermux> thomas_: ok, I want to increase the size of the icons a litlle, but last time it causes a lot of problems when I tried to change the resolution. Do u know what to do?
<ScorpKing> ScorpKing = thanasi
<brian_> Is there a way I can check the permissons on the hard drive?
<thomas__> Vermux: so you want bigger icons
<Daisuke_Ido> thomas__: but normally that would be "copy a disk" or "duplicate a disk".  clone tends to infer a hard disk (or partition thereof)
<thomas__> Vermux: check kcontrol
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i can't remember what that boot cd is called with the partition manager on.
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: do it overnight, less hassle about the time it takes :)
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: there is many, one is from http://gpartedclonz.tuxfamily.org/
<Vermux> thomas_: first updated?
<Vermux> updates
<thomas__> ScorpKing: kubtuntu live cd
<brian_> Ther only permissions I see are mount permissions and that doesn't help at all. I can't write to the drive in while Root
<wastedfluid> Anyone know of an easy way to uninstall the KDE3 desktop without messing up KDE4?
<thecrono> what do i ened to do to get flash-plugin-nonfree? don't use !flash i tried it
<thomas__> wastedfluid: the go perfectly next to each other
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: also has Clonezilla for your cloning needs :)
<thomas__> brian_: sudo chown -R username:username /mount/point
<ScorpKing> Lynoure: nvm. i'll go look for the one i want. one sec
<Daisuke_Ido> thecrono: go to adobe.com.  get flash player.  download the tar.gz, untar the tar.gz, cd to the directory it creates, and run the installer script
<Vermux> guys, I just installed kubuntu. Do I need to apply all updates or there are updates I need to be careful about?
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: nvm me then...
<Daisuke_Ido> didn't we already go over this?
<thecrono> that's it?
<thomas__> Vermux: just aply then
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: get all updates
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<thomas__> Vermux: nothing to wory about
<wastedfluid> thomas_; I know they go completely well with each other, but I want to remove KDE3.  I'm satisfied with KDE4.
 * ScorpKing pass Lynoure some coffee..
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be a question for the kde4 channel.
<thomas__> then remove KDE3, although I wouldn't advise it
<wastedfluid> Why not?
<wastedfluid> "kubuntu-desktop" - right?
<thomas__> jep
<thomas__> because you'll loose alot of aplications
<thomas__> I think
<Daisuke_Ido> except kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<wastedfluid> I tink so too
<Vermux> can I work freely while updating the system?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: yep
<thecrono> should eb able to
<brian_> It says changing of ownership not permited!! WTF?
<thecrono> i did
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: just don't log out or reboot ;)
<thomas__> brian_: do it as root
<thecrono> will flash player integrate into firefox?
<SlimeyPete> yes, thecrono
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: yes, the script will put it the right place
<brian_> how do I switch to root in Konsole?
<thomas__> sudo
<thomas__> sudo <command>
<brian_> Thats what I did!
<thomas__> hmm
<brian_> sudo chown -R ect
<val0> brian_ try sudo su
<thomas__> val0: no
<thomas__> wont change a thing
<thomas__> brian_: unmount hd
<brian_> What on earth could be causing this?
<thomas__> brian_: then chown
<Vermux> waht about resolution? can I play with the screen resolution while updating?
<thomas__> brian_: then mount again
<thomas__> Vermux: jes
<val0> thomas__ why not? will allow him to switch to root without a command to see if that actually works... the sudo that is
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: you can do anything except log out, kill X11 or shut down
<thomas__> val0: the sudo will work fine
<brian_> Still tells me "changing of ownership is not permited
<thecrono> um, the scripted opened in kate
<thomas__> val0: what on earth could be wrong with it
<SlimeyPete> well, killing all processes is a big no-no too ;)
<thecrono> how do i run this script?
<thomas__> brian_: when hd is unmounted?
<val0> thomas__ i have no idea... more of a troubleshooting idea rather than a direct solution
<brian_> Not when I try that action. Should I unmount it for this?
<thecrono> vermux you can do almsot anything while it updated
<thomas__> brian_: jes
<Vermux> ok
<thomas__> read what I said before
<thomas__> [23:16]
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: to run a script from the terminal, "cd" to its location then type "sh <file name". You'll want to prefix with "sudo" if you need admin priveliges.
<SlimeyPete> erm, "sh <file name>", without the <>s of course ;)
<thomas__> thecrono: you'll probably have to chmod 777 it first
<wastedfluid> thomas_; "kubuntu-desktop" didn't remove kde3. ;/
<brian_> Nope, that didn't help either
<thomas__> then do kdelibs
<thomas__> and kdecore
<thecrono> thecrono@Neckron-Ninty-Nine:~/Technical$ sudo sh install_flash_player+9+linux.tar.gz
<thecrono>      ??
<thomas__> brian_: dont know then
<Vermux> ok, when I change the resolution to 1024x768 and click apply it doesnt change it?
<faTe> good night u all
<Vermux> ignore the ?
<thecrono> chmod 777?
<thomas__> thecrono: lol its an archive
<thomas__> thecrono: extract it first
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: "tar xvzf the_tar_package"
<thecrono> but there is a script isnide it
<wastedfluid> thomas_; it says neither are installed.. lol, but i just logged into kde3.5.8
<brian_> Wow this sucks. It shouldn't be having this problem.
<thomas__> wastedfluid: reboot
<Vermux> somebody know why?
<wastedfluid> sigh.. don't want to do that :/
<wastedfluid> bah.
<thomas__> Vermux: hmm
<Vermux> from 1280x1024
<thomas__> Vermux: are graphix drivers installed?
<thecrono> vermux, what video card do you have?
<thecrono> vermux,kubuntu requires some good setting up to be done
<thecrono> but we will help you
<brian_> I think I got it to work..
<val0> !flash
<kikiwarrior> help
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem kikiwarrior
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: heh... you are the expert now :)
<thecrono> don't ask to ask a question, jsut ask the question
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: did you run that tar command?
<thecrono> lol
<Vermux> ok, I got the following message: there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<kikiwarrior> i m new in linux system i dont speak english (i m french)
<thecrono> yes, invalid filename or folder
<thecrono> or soemthing, gonna do it mnually
<thecrono> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kikiwarrior> yes fr
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: haha... you have to change "the_tar_archive" to the actual name of the archive
<thecrono> i did
<thecrono> it still said invalid
<thecrono> lol i;'m nto that  daft :D
<kikiwarrior> it s for me
<thecrono> silent?
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: ;-)
<thecrono> hrm, what do you need?
<kikiwarrior> i want joint french irc
<thecrono> what do you mean? kikiwarrior
<Lynoure> kikiwarrior: /join #kubuntu-fr
<kikiwarrior> sorry i don't understand my english is very bab
<kikiwarrior> tank for kubuntu .fr
<thecrono> what is default mozilla location?
<thecrono> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thecrono> there
<kikiwarrior> i don t know
<thecrono> not you kikiwarrior
<tekteen> thecrono: ~/.mozilla
<Vermux> after updating  I got the following message: there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<Vermux> anybody knows the specific problem?
<kikiwarrior> thank you every body your are very cool
<thecrono> re fetch updates
<tekteen> thecrono: is that what you wanted?
<thecrono> your useing adept?
<thecrono> not sure
<thecrono> flash 9 wants to know my mozilla directory
<kikiwarrior> good bye
<thecrono> good bye kikiwarrior
<thomas__> thecrono: /home/username/.mozilla
<Vermux> thomas_:^
<kikiwarrior> i go speak french it s to easy for me
<kikiwarrior> tank good bye
<thomas__> au revoir
<thecrono> /usr/lib/mozilla is that it?..that's the default setting btw
<thomas__> thecrono: yeah, thats for system wide installation
<thecrono> ok
<thomas__> thecrono: you need to be root fopr that
<DFlame> anyone reckon they can help with a USB mounted drive locking up every time I try and copy something big?
<thomas__> thecrono: did you execute command as root?
<thomas__> thecrono: script*
<thecrono> yes
<thomas__> ok
<thecrono> it said /usr/lib/mozzila was invalid
<thomas__> uhm
<tekteen> one z
<thomas__> 1 sec
<thecrono> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<thecrono> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla
<thecrono> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<tekteen> two l
<thecrono> yes, one z
<thecrono> that's what i put
<tekteen> two L's
<thecrono> there is two
<thomas__> thecrono: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla
<thecrono> can i do that in another konsole?
<thomas__> jep
<thecrono> LOL
<thecrono> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/mozilla': File exists
<thecrono> now that si strange
<thomas__> yeah
<thomas__> then why isnt it valid?
<gravedal> someone knows how toupgrade KDE to 4.O on kubuntu?
<thomas__> :/
<thecrono> dunnio
<thomas__> gravedal: google
<tekteen> gravedal: #kubuntu-kde4
<thecrono> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<thecrono> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gravedal> thx
<thecrono> what is before /usr/?\
<thecrono> /usr/ ?*
<thomas__>  /
<tekteen> thecrono: /usr/lib
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: AFAIK, you are supposed to put it in a local folder.. like /home/user/.mozilla
<thecrono> /usr/ ?
<thecrono> i want it global
<tekteen> /usr/lib
<thecrono> that won'twork
<thecrono>  :(
<thecrono> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla
<thecrono> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<nosredna_ekim>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so is where mine is
<thecrono> /home/thecrono/.mozilla didn't work either
<thomas__> thecrono: very strange
<nosredna_ekim> try /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<thecrono> tried it
<thecrono> um, doesn't it jsut copy/paste the /so file?
<thecrono> .so
<thecrono> i can do that myself if so
<nosredna_ekim> right...
<nosredna_ekim> thats what it does
<thecrono> um
<thecrono> i don't have usr
<thecrono> in root,all i got is /lib/ and it doesn't have /mozilla/
<thomas__> no /usr?
<thecrono> or is there something lower that root?
<thomas__> wait waht ?
<thomas__> no nothing lower
<thecrono> system menu > home folder > root
<thecrono> no usr folder
<Chousuke> uh
<thomas__> huh ?
<thecrono> er, wait, nvm human error
<Chousuke> home folder?
<thomas__> now wait a second
<thecrono> oh m,an
<thecrono> i tried to copy opaste the file..it said :Access Denied, could not write to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: do it as root...
<thecrono> i treid to drag and drop
<thecrono> how do i do it as root?
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: using dolphin?
<nosredna_ekim> "kdesudo dolphin"
<thecrono> yes
<thecrono> i want to use konqurer though
<thecrono> but it won't work and that's another problem
<nosredna_ekim> kdesudo konqueror then
<Lynoure> thecrono: are you installing some plugin? for yourself or systemwide?  If for yourself, just  ~/.mozilla/plugin
<thecrono> trying to install flash player 9
<thecrono> i copied the .so to usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<thecrono> how do i make firefox use a plugin?
<professional_min> hello
<thecrono> hello
<professional_min> I have questions...
<professional_min> can i ask?
<jussi01> !ask | professional_min
<ubotu> professional_min: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<professional_min> this is my first visit here actually
<thecrono> don't ask to ask a question, jsut ask the question
<thecrono> there ya go
<thecrono> :D
<professional_min> what's the best version of LINUX for webserver?
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: start up firefox and enter "about:plugins"
<nosredna_ekim> professional_min: that is aof course, a matter of much discussion, I would say debian
<thecrono> yeah, it say it installed
<jussi01> professional_min: ubuntu server is alos very good
<thecrono> lets check youtube see if it works
<professional_min> I tried ubuntu server but its interface is in DOS like mode..
<Limbeaux> i used to have an icon on the taskbar that looked like a speaker.  now it had disappeared  Any ideas how to get it back?
<nosredna_ekim> professional_min:
<jussi01> professional_min: yes, so are most servers
<professional_min> I found it difficult..need to study about sudo
<nosredna_ekim> thats the way linux servers are
<Vermux> ok, this is the problem: and it happaned also last time after I install: I cant get into administrative mode in order to change these things now.
<nosredna_ekim> Limbeaux: "kmix"
<Vermux> I just installed and updated kubuntu
<ahmos> hi, i wana know if my swap partition is working because I have a 1.0G.B ram and aout 98% of it is used...I'm very new to linux ,thanks
<tekteen> professional_min: you can get a graphical user interface (gui)
<now3d> Hi, i installed kubuntu 7.10 on my USB stick, but I get GRUB Error 17 when it boots, unable to find the file on the partition.. but it does exist on the (hd1,1)
<nosredna_ekim> ahmos: most of that is probably in cache...
<professional_min> can Ubuntu desktop could be a server?
<tekteen> professional_min: why not?
<nosredna_ekim> professional_min: yes, it can
<Limbeaux> kmix doesn't give me volume adjustment.  it brings up the mixer
<nosredna_ekim> now3d: I think you have to make it hd(0,1)
<professional_min> ubuntu desktop edition can also be set-up to webserver?
<tekteen> professional_min: yes
<jussi01> !lamp > professional_min
<now3d> ahmos: what does "top" show as free?
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: hd(0,1) would be my C drive wouldnt it tho..?
<nosredna_ekim> now3d: not if you are booting from the USB
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: ah.. does it swap them!?
<professional_min> how to install GUI in ubuntu server?
<ahmos> my free memory is about 5% if you meant that
<tekteen> professional_min: sudo apt-get install kde
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: i wish it just used the /dev/sd** names like normal.. why do they have to be different and use hd(0,1) etc..
<jussi01> professional_min: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thecrono> wow
<nosredna_ekim> now3d: I think it does...
<tekteen> professional_min: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thecrono> as soon as the video started loading flash..my computer locked up and froze..had to pull the plug again
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: ok, i will give it a try now, thanks for the tip
<Limbeaux> got it.  I had to set sound device as autodetect
<professional_min> after which would it look like the desktop edition? like in windows..
<tekteen> the latter installs all of the kubuntu desktop programs
<tekteen> later*
<tekteen> professional_min: yes
<jussi01> professional_min: yes, you need to choose if you want ubuntu or kubuntu though
<thecrono> anyone know hwat would cause that?
<Vermux> it happaned also last time after I install: I cant get into administrative mode in order to change these things now.
<Vermux> in system settings
<thecrono> what happened vermux?
<professional_min> which of the two could you recommend--ubuntu or kubuntu desktop in ubuntu server
<tekteen> professional_min: neither and then kubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: graphics driversmaybe...
<tekteen> professional_min: I like neither
<thecrono> what does that have to do with grphics drivers>?
<tekteen> professional_min: but I guess kubuntu is better
<thecrono> its flash
<professional_min> tekteen: which one could you recommend then?
<Vermux> thecrono: In system settings, Im trying to go into Administrative mode under Monitor and Display, Hardware
<tekteen> professional_min: kubuntu or none at all. My server runs none
<Vermux> thecrono: it doesnt ask me for the passwd
<thecrono> maby you don't need one?
<Vermux> no, I cant access dialog boxes
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: nasty! did you try it again?
<ahmos> I'm sorry but how I can know if the swap partition is working?
<thecrono> scared to lol
<thecrono> let me trty
<Vermux> thecrono: it happaned also last time after I installed
<professional_min> tekteen: but after successfull configuration of the server...can GUI be then disabled so that others cannot do anything to the server? since most of my collegues have no idea about linux command?
<Vermux> the first time I tried to change the resolution it did ask me for the password. but since then, it never
<tekteen> professional_min: yes
<Vermux> thecrono: is there a known bug for that?
<tekteen> professional_min: you just need to turn off kdm and x from starting on boot
<jussi01> or just have a password....
<professional_min> tekteen what's the command?
<tekteen> professional_min: just make a password
 * tekteen thanks jussi01
 * tekteen has also lost his mind
<professional_min> tekteen: what's the command to disable GUI on boot?
<jussi01> !helpersnack > tekteen
<thecrono> it crashed as soon as the box turned black
<thecrono> it turns grey, then black, as soon as it turns black..freeze
<tekteen> prg2g brb
<jussi01> professional_min: there is no need to do that. just like on windows you can have a password when it boots
<tekteen> g3g brb
<professional_min> okay..
<nosredna_ekim> thecrono: google and see if anyone else has had tha problem,I haven't heard of it yet
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> thanks Riddell
<tekteen> professional_min: I am back
<professional_min> tekteen: you mean during start up what will appear in the screen will look like that of UBUNTU desktop? I've tried ubuntu desktop before actually.. and I like its welcome screen and login
<tekteen> professional_min: It will look like the KUBUNTU login
<tekteen> which I like
<tekteen> you can find a screenshot online
<professional_min> tekteen: can I have the link? thanks
<tekteen> ok
<ahmos> can anyone help me?
<jussi01> !ask | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vermux> what is the command to launch Monitor & Display?
<ahmos> how can i know if swap partition is working ?
<tekteen> professional_min: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=smkdm.png
<nosredna_ekim> ahmos: run "free -m" and see how swap you have
<Vermux> why kubuntu doesnt let me go into Administrative mode in system Settings, in Monitor & Display?
<professional_min> tekteen: it looks beautiful...
<Vermux> I've just installed it
<tekteen> professional_min: that will appear on boot
<professional_min> tekteen: and after which it will go then to desktop. Right? Just like that in xp
<tekteen> yep
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: ace! it worked, i USB booted Kubuntu!!
<nosredna_ekim> now3d: sweet
<professional_min> tekteen: but again that's for ubuntu server installed with GUI to have a look like a desktop. Right?
<ahmos> yes it is working ,the used space is14 M.B..thank u
<tekteen> professional_min: yep
<now3d> nosredna_ekim: i dunno why the installer didnt figure out that it needed to be hd(0,1) tho... also my "Japanese" install looks rather english to me..
<Vermux> why kubuntu doesnt let me go into Administrative mode in system Settings, in Monitor & Display?
<ahmos> but why my 1.0G.B ram is full?
<tekteen> professional_min: linux does not know the diff between desktop and server. It is just what programs are installed
<nosredna_ekim> ahmos: look at the line that says "=/- buffers and chace
<nosredna_ekim> *+/-
<BluesKaj> Vermux, in the terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a , then relogfin
<tekteen> professional_min: install the server part (it is hard to config. without there install tool) and then install the desktop ontop
<BluesKaj> relogin
<ahmos> 393 used   610 free
<Vermux> BluesKaj: log out and log in from the kde?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<professional_min> tekteen: after  successful installation of ubuntu server...with LAMP of course...and tried to enter our static IP address what appears is the configuration page of the ADSL modem. what do you think?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: it happaned also last time after I installed kubuntu
<now3d> any idea how to enable Japanese input..? Normally it is Shift+Space, but that does not work..
<tekteen> professional_min: I do not understand, Is this after the install?
<Vermux> BluesKaj:  it doesnt work
<thecrono> man, flahs is busted
<thecrono> flash
<Vermux> BluesKaj: maybe reboot?
<professional_min> tekteen: yeah after the install. I'm using another PC connected in the LAN and internet
<thecrono> ho here someone :D
<thecrono> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090739.0
<thecrono> go*
<Vermux> BluesKaj:  I think it is a bug in Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: wonder why... did you see any similar problems on google?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, maybe
<tekteen> professional_min: so you want to create a staticip?
<thecrono> all those problems crashed firefox..not froze my computer
<Vermux> why kubuntu doesnt let me go into Administrative mode in system Settings, in Monitor & Display?  It is not the first time it happans after a fresh install
<BluesKaj> Vermux, do you see the update manger in the panel ?...you may need to update some apps first
<Daisuke_Ido> thecrono: why were you running it as superuser?
<professional_min> tekteen: I have static IP actually assigned by our ISP. but when I typed it in the browser..what will appear is the configuration page ADSL modem
<thecrono> vermuxes updated failed
<BluesKaj> adept update manager
<Daisuke_Ido> of course it wouldn'
<thecrono> what Diasuke_Ido?
<Daisuke_Ido> t install to there
<tekteen> professional_min: oh
<ahmos> nosredna_ekim:it is , 393 used ,610 free(but the mem line: 914 used ,89 free , 0 shared , 24 buffers ,496 cached)
<Vermux> BluesKaj: the first thing after I installed Kubuntu I updated it
<g2g591> vermux: idk, if you need to do administraive mode anyway, run kdesu systemsettings
<tekteen> professional_min: if possible tell it to use dhcp
<BluesKaj> Vermux, ok
<Vermux> BluesKaj: it gave me an error at the end
<tekteen> professional_min: this is NOT a linux thing
<thecrono> Diasuke_Ido huh?
<Vermux> something about the commit
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't stutter: why did you install it as superuser.  it doesn't go in /usr/anything
<tekteen> professional_min: although I can still help
<thecrono> if tis global it does
<tekteen> professional_min: what are the choices?
<professional_min> tekteen: how to help this ?
<g2g591> Professional_min: if you're connected to a router, use dhcp, the router will give you the right external ip
<Vermux> BluesKaj: so I did sudo apt-get-f install
<BluesKaj> aha  Vermux ,, that explains the lack of admin options... you still have broken pkgs
<thecrono> /home/thecrono/.mozilla didn't work either btw
<tekteen> g2g591: his is setting up a cable modem
<professional_min> you mean...webserver won't work with ADSL modem and switch alone?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, can you install synaptic?
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps /home/sierra-x/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of just .mozilla
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ok, now it asked me for the password, but still didnt give me the Administrative mode
<tekteen> professional_min: the cable modem does not know how to reach the internet
<thecrono> i don't have sierra-x/
<Vermux> BluesKaj: what is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> duh
<Daisuke_Ido> that's my username :)
<thecrono> i have /usr/lib/mozilla
<tekteen> professional_min: that is the box the server plugs into
<professional_min> tekteen: any solution that you could offer?
<thecrono> i tried that awell, the plugin is installed fine..but its broken..is the ENTIER flash player jsut a .so file?
<brian_> Thanks alot guys, You've been alot of help!
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> and it isn't broken
<tekteen> professional_min: also you know you are not allowed to run a webserver on dsl without a business plan
<thecrono> about:plugin says shockwave flash player is installed
<tekteen> professional_min: I think
<tekteen> professional_min: you need to talk to Verison
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I tried to run Adept_manager and it gave me the error: DCOP Communications error- there was an error setting up inter-process communications for kde
<thecrono> oh man
<Daisuke_Ido> either that or your computer just hates flash, which is a possibility, i suppose :\
<thecrono> firefox is using libgnash
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<professional_min> tekteen: I contacted our ISP already.. I do have static IP. it's business plan
<thecrono> how do i make ti use the other .so?
<tekteen> professional_min: ok
<tekteen> nm
<Daisuke_Ido> lemme look real quick
<tekteen> professional_min: so what is the static IP?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, synaptic is a pkg manager like adept or apt , but it has the option to fix broken pkgs that are installed by either adept or apt.
<thecrono> Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99. Gnash 0.8.1, the GNU Flash Player. Copyright © 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<Vermux> BluesKaj: "the message returned from the system was Authentication rejected, reason: none of the authontication protocols are supported and host-bast authentication failed
<professional_min> I could actually ping our static ip
<Vermux> BluesKaj: "please check that the dcopserver program is running"
<tekteen> professional_min: this modem thing is something you may need to talk to Verizon about
<professional_min> how to talk with verizon?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: how do I manually install it?
<tekteen> professional_min: call up support?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, try: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> could try removing gnash
<professional_min> I'm from philippines..
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be the first step :)
<tekteen> professional_min: ok
<thecrono> yeah
<g2g591> professional_min: if your connected to a router, dhcp is fine as long as the router is set up
<tekteen> professional_min: Is there a place to call?
<tekteen> professional_min: I am sorry but I need to go.
<tekteen> bye
<professional_min> tekteen: thanks for the time..
<tekteen> np
<Vermux> BluesKaj: ok, I installed it
<professional_min> g2g591: thanks for the idea...
<thecrono> is it possiable to make 'kdesu dolphin' a desktop icon?
<professional_min> g2g59i: are you suggesting that I need to buy a router for this?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: what now?
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: yes
<BluesKaj> Vermux, ok open synaptic , clikck on edit/fixbroken packages /apply
<thecrono> how?
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: just put "kdesudo dolphin" as the command
<tekteen> professional_min: I am back
<Vermux> BluesKaj: do I have to choose everything that in the list?
<professional_min> tekteen: thanks
<tekteen> professional_min: so you have a way to call verizon?
<professional_min> may I have the number/
<professional_min> is it a person or organizationm?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I clicked on Fix Broken Packages but nothing happaned
<thecrono> how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: Try this: Right click the desktop and goto Create New --> Link to application
<Odd-rationale> Tell me when you're there...
<tekteen> professional_min: the place you got DSL from
<tekteen> professional_min: who is your ISP?
<professional_min> PLDT
<tekteen> professional_min: oh. call them
<now3d> hi again. sorry Konversaion crashed when i tried to enabkle japanese
<professional_min> how will I tell them?
<now3d> has anyone got japanese input working?
<tekteen> professional_min: call the ISP and ask them
<professional_min> what to configure... I tried to call them actually yesterday.. and they told me that it's an issue in our end..not theirs
<tekteen> :-D
<professional_min> it's more on configuration in our side..
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: Are you there?
<thecrono> yeah, one sec
<tekteen> professional_min: We need more info to configure your side
<BluesKaj> Vermux, I think you have to reboot again
<professional_min> okay..
<tekteen> professional_min: ask them how to setup the ADSL modem
<Vermux> BluesKaj: now it seems to work
<BluesKaj> Vermux, before you reboot , sudo apt-get update
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: after that, go to the Application tab. Under Command put "kdesudo dolphin". Let me know if that works
<Vermux> BluesKaj: Im too tired, I will continue tomorrow
<ahmos> hello again ,what is the disk cache memory?
<professional_min> tekteen: do you have ym? so that I could contact you anytime?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, just do apt-get update first ...see what the output is
<tekteen> professional_min: sure
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I did, I got all this http addresses
<Vermux> BluesKaj: REading packages list...done
<BluesKaj> yes that's the repositories
<tekteen> professional_min: I sent it to you
 * ScorpKing waves..
<professional_min> can you be contacted using yahoo messenger?
<BluesKaj> that contain the applications , Vermux
<tekteen> professional_min: yes
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: found what i was looking for. partition logic. heh
<Vermux> BluesKaj: so is it fine?
<jimmy51> stdin: I followed your advice and posted a request - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/185217
<thecrono> it worked Odd-rationale
<BluesKaj> Vermux, check system settings /monitor &display
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: Cheers!
<stdin> jimmy51: yes I saw, I get bug emails for just about every kde package ;)
<ahmos> what is the disk cache memory plz?!!!
<professional_min> tekteen: are you online right now?
<BluesKaj> the repositories are fine yes, Vermux
<tekteen> yes
<stdin> !mem
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Vermux> BluesKaj: it is good now
<jimmy51> stdin:  oh, hehe.  did i do it right?
<Vermux> thanks
<Vermux> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> Vermux,YW
<stdin> jimmy51: yeah, someone with power to decide on that will see it and examine if it's "worth it", so now you just have to wait
<jimmy51> stdin:  ok, thanks.  i will wait anxiously.
<thecrono> mozilla will not use libflashplayer.so
<thecrono> :(
<thecrono> or flashplugin what ever it was
<Odd-rationale> !flash | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<thecrono> ..
<thecrono> none of that works
<thecrono> i had to install from adobe.com
<thecrono> and even that didn't work
<thecrono> so i had to manuallyplace the .so file
<thecrono> but firefox won't use it'
<thecrono> oh this isn'tgood, i did kdesu dolphin..and it says /home/is completely empty :O
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: /home/thechrono?
<thecrono> i don't know, it jsut says home
<tom540> hey; i just installed kubuntu 7.10 kde4 fresh from a cd.. and I can't find any kind of network manager .. am I missing something here... ?
<Odd-rationale> thecrono: That is probably the home or root. not you
<thecrono> where is /home/thecrono/.mozilla ?
<thecrono> i went to, in kdesu... /home/thecrono/...and nothing
<nosrednaekim> tom540: "sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager" and kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<thecrono> no .mozilla
<SlimeyPete> anythig with a . before it is hidden
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: any . folder will be hidden, type in maually into the location bar
<SlimeyPete> won't turn up in file browsers
<tom540> nosrednaekim; that'll be kind of hard when I can't connect to the internet at all.
<tom540> nosrednaekim that'll be kind of hard when I can't connect to the internet at all. (sorry, don't think that went through.. this stupid client puts bold in text sometimes)
<thecrono> there is no location bar in dolphin
<thecrono> your connected to the net now tom540
<tom540> I'm on a different computer?
<nosrednaekim> tom540: oh...very true :) the kde4 liveCD is not really meant to be installed.do you have wireless?
<nosrednaekim> tom540: it did
<tom540> yes, I have wireless.. I didn't want to install kde4 overtop of 3.5.8, so I just did a fresh install
<thecrono> so how do i do this?
<ScorpKing> thecrono: you have to click on Root (red) then home
<tom540> I also have wired, but without a networking manager.. it's kind of hard =/
<nosrednaekim> tom540: wired is simple without a networkmanager, just plug it in and run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Daisuke_Ido> soo...  has ati gotten to the point where it's recommendable?
<tom540> k; hold on
<thecrono> theres no plugins folder in.mozilla
<thecrono>  :(
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ click on view, then show hidden files.
<sub[t]rnl> explore an application a little bit, it'll be good for you
<ScorpKing> thecrono: ~.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Daisuke_Ido> thecrono: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ScorpKing: global
<ScorpKing> ah
<thecrono> global won't work
<thecrono> mozilla won't use any plugins in global
<tom540> wow, thanks nos. you are the man. i should be able to fair well from here.
<thecrono> i have the best news in the universe
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<thecrono> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<thecrono> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<thecrono> :O
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome
<ScorpKing> :) haha
<thecrono> now lets see how long ti takes to crash
<Daisuke_Ido> just gnash interfering?
<ScorpKing> thecrono: konqueror should be able to use those and have flash
<thecrono> i deleted gnash mozilla plugin froma dept
<thecrono> adept
<thecrono> tchecking youtube now
<thecrono> PWNT
<thecrono> it works :D
 * thecrono celebrates
<thecrono> now i got a new problem
 * ScorpKing stops celebrating..
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: haha
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the new problem?
<thecrono> let me pick oen, one sec
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: I swear you were sent here to test us ;)
<ScorpKing> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> SlimeyPete: not a bad thing though.
<thecrono> hrm
<thecrono> this may jsut be grphical, but it says two partitions are disabled...
<thecrono> even though i can rbwose them
<thecrono> but, i cannot fine my /extra/ partition
<thecrono>  er, /spare/
<ScorpKing> bedtime for me. nite guys
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: run "mount" in a terminal, it'll tell you everything that's mounted, and where
<thecrono> /dev/sda7 on /spare type ext3 (rw)
<thecrono> that'sit..but, i cannot find it
<thecrono> in dolphin
<[ka]killer> @_@
<val0> i am trying to mount a USB HD through Dolphin and get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused on uid 1000" any clue?
 * [ka]killer sweats
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: so you're clicking on Root on the left and it's not showing up in the list?
<[ka]killer> ok i just got a new 500gb drive
<thecrono> no, /spare/isnt there
<[ka]killer> formatted to reiserfs
<thecrono> why is dolphin the default bwosers anyways?..isn't it exprimental software?
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: hmm, what about if you run "ls /" in a terminal?
<[ka]killer> how do i change the mount point 0_0
<thecrono> oh, i found it
<SlimeyPete> thecrono: it's newish but pretty stable
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: so into systemsettings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<tekteen>  is it automounting? [ka]killer
<[ka]killer> no
<[ka]killer> thats the problem
<tekteen> is it in fstab?
<thecrono> hrm, i know i got soem more problems.. how do i install GTK+ 1.2?
<[ka]killer> i dont think so
<[ka]killer> i just put it in -_-
<[ka]killer> how do i edit fstab
<tekteen> [ka]killer: was it in when you logged in?
<thecrono> i neeed, #  Gtk+ 1.2
<thecrono> # Python 2.2 or newer
<thecrono> # wxPythonGTK 2.6.0 or newer
<[ka]killer> no tekteen, i just installed the drive
<[ka]killer> and it will not let me mount it
<thecrono> ive no idea how to get those, i did adept search and got fourty-leven results
<tekteen> [ka]killer: did you take it out and put it back in
<[ka]killer> are you understanding that its a brand new drive?
<tekteen> yes
<[ka]killer> i pulled one of the old drives and put this one in
<[ka]killer> i think thats causing a conflict
<tekteen> oh
<fernando> wow, a lott of people in here
<tekteen> it is not external @.@
<[ka]killer> no.. no it is not
<[ka]killer> IDE
<articpenguin3800> is kubuntu 8.04 going to be based on kde4
<tekteen> [ka]killer: and you are replacing another?
<fernando> they told so
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> articpenguin3800: two releases to my knowledge, neither one a LTS release
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: it will have both
<[ka]killer> how this is going to work, is im pulling the data off of the one thats in there now, pulling it, putting the other one in, copying the files to the new drive then reinstallign the first drive
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> have you ever used the command line?
<tom540> nosrednaekim; you still here? i can't even get knetworkmanager to scan wirelessly..
<[ka]killer> why yes
<Daisuke_Ido> thecrono: what are you trying to install that requires a version of GTK+ that old?
<[ka]killer> ive done this before its just been a while -_-
<nosrednaekim> tom540: yep...
<tekteen> the command to mount is mount
<[ka]killer> yes
<[ka]killer> i tried that
<thecrono> PySoulSeek
<thecrono> p2p
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<thecrono> maby i can use somethign newer
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been deprecated for a looong time
<val0> i am trying to mount a USB HD through Dolphin and get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused on uid 1000" any clue?
<tekteen> mount /dev/hdb /mountpoint
<Daisuke_Ido> install nicotine+
<tom540> nosrednaekim; well, I installed knetworkmanager.. but when I plugged in the ethernet cable, it didn't even auto connect.. i had to type the comamnd you gave me last time. and it doesn't even scan for wireless networks.. any idea?
<thecrono> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> (newer fork of pysoulseek, in the repos, too :)
<thecrono> nicotine+ have alot of..erm..cough mp3?
<thecrono> cough
<tekteen> [ka]killer: what is the error message?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's soulseek
<Daisuke_Ido> so
<thecrono> ah, same servers as soulseek?
<Daisuke_Ido> *cough*yes*cough*
<thecrono> cough
<tekteen> when you try to mount
<nosrednaekim> tom540: try doing "kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces"
<nosrednaekim> thecrono: someone has been smoking a little too much.... nicotine..
<[ka]killer> john@Jimmy:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/disk
<[ka]killer> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just the newer pysoulseek, that's all it is.  got a name change because he wanted to release a program called nicotine, and then release patches for it :D
<thecrono> apt-get nicotine+ ?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> hold on
<Daisuke_Ido> !find nicotine
<ubotu> Found: nicotine
<Daisuke_Ido> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 609 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<[ka]killer> its formatted as reiserfs
<Daisuke_Ido> there you go
<tekteen> mount -t reiserfs ...
<Daisuke_Ido> just nicotine
<[ka]killer> john@Jimmy:~$ sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdc /mnt/disk
<[ka]killer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<[ka]killer>        missing codepage or other error
<[ka]killer>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<[ka]killer>        dmesg | tail  or so
<thecrono> if its more than 5 lines use pastebin
<tom540> nosrednaekim; http://www.pastebin.ca/870315
<[ka]killer> sorry
<thecrono> [5 line sis my own limit btw]
<stdin> [ka]killer: /dev/sdc is the entire disk, try mounting only one partition
<thecrono> oaste.ubuntu.org [right?]
<tekteen> try reiser instead of reiserfs
<thecrono> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[ka]killer> the entire disk is only one partition -__
<thecrono> there ya go killer
<articpenguin3800> reiser is reiserfs
<tekteen> I know
<Daisuke_Ido> [ka]killer: you still have to specify a partition
<tekteen> oh
#kubuntu 2008-01-24
<ibou> is it possible to increase the dpi?
<Daisuke_Ido> sdc1
<tekteen> try /dev/sdc1
<stdin> [ka]killer: no, the entire disk includes a partition table, try /dev/sdc1
<tom540> nosrednaekim; did you get it?
<nosrednaekim> tom540: looking
<[ka]killer> got it =P
<[ka]killer> its sudo chmod 777 to give read/write to everyone right?
<nosrednaekim> tom540: erase all of those lines
<nosrednaekim> and save the file
<tekteen> [ka]killer: yes
<tekteen> [ka]killer: bad idea. fine for temp work
<[ka]killer> what would i do for perminant?
<tekteen> only allow yourself or a group edit it
<nosrednaekim> tom540: ummmm BBIAB
<tom540> okay.
<[ka]killer> problem is its a network storage drive -_-
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what is?
<[ka]killer> the drive im working on right now
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am confused
<[ka]killer> ok... i just need read write to be open for everyone that accesses the drive
<tekteen> [ka]killer: ok
<tekteen> [ka]killer: what you did was good. I am just paranoid :-D
<thecrono> nicotine froze
<thecrono> :O
<[ka]killer> bah >_< how do i change ownership of the drive
<[ka]killer> its saying root is the owner
<tekteen> chown user.group /drive/mount/point
<tekteen> with sudo
<[ka]killer> so... sudo chown john /dev/sdc1 /mnt/disk ?
<tekteen> sure
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> nm
<tekteen> take out /dev/sdc1
<tekteen> just the drive mountpoints
<tekteen> mountpoint*
<[ka]killer> its still saying root -__
<[ka]killer> john@Jimmy:~$ sudo chown john /mnt/disk
<tekteen> try john.john instead of john
<thecrono> nicotine froze again
<thecrono> becomes unresponsive
<thecrono> :(
<[ka]killer> nope
<tekteen> not sure why
<[ka]killer> -__
<[ka]killer> -_-
<[ka]killer> can i just give ownership to all?
<[ka]killer> like chmod 777 gives read/write to all?
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> that works
<[ka]killer> how
<tekteen> chmod 777
<[ka]killer> i mean for chown
<tekteen> there is no way
<[ka]killer> -_-
<tekteen> someone must own a file
<tekteen> if no one does then root should own it and it should be chmod 777'ed
<[ka]killer> ha
<[ka]killer> it was /dev/sdc1
<[ka]killer> not /mnt/disk
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> that can not be good
<[ka]killer> john@Jimmy:~$ sudo chown john /dev/sdc1
<[ka]killer> worked
<tekteen> never allow the device to be writable by normal people
<[ka]killer> tekteen
<DFlame> anyone reckon they can help with a USB mounted drive locking up every time I try and copy something big?
<[ka]killer> thats the entire f**king point of this drive -_-
<tekteen> ?
<[ka]killer> im the only one in my house that knows how to get to it anyway
<tekteen> whatever
<[ka]killer> the way my set up is, is i work on my tablet, which only has a 40gb hdd, i have 2 drives that i network from my brothers computer to use as storage
<[ka]killer> i need to be able to read/write to these when ever i want
<tekteen> just it is not good security (yes I am paranoid) to not allow someone to modify the device directly without going through the system
<articpenguin3800> will installing gnome slow down my computer
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: only if you use it and not by much
<articpenguin3800> only cost is extra hdd space
<[ka]killer> tekteen: i know, but that is how ive had it set up for the past 3 years with no problems, even when i was still on windows
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: unless it is worse then any computer I will ever see
<thecrono> nicotine is broken..it froze again
<tekteen> [ka]killer: ok
<articpenguin3800> its for my old laptop with xubuntu on it
<tekteen> I do not care. Once again I am paranoid
<articpenguin3800> p3 667MHz 256mb ram
<tekteen> I setup my computer with top security
<tekteen> even though I do not need it
<thecrono> security? what is that?
<tekteen> thecrono: I need to be more like you
<articpenguin3800> is it possible to recompile the kernel that came with gutsy
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: it is not easy
<articpenguin3800> how isnt it easy? i have compiled lots of kernels on kubuntu
<tekteen> nm then
<articpenguin3800> kernels that came from kernel.org
<tekteen> articpenguin3800: what is the reason
<articpenguin3800> optimize the kernel for my processor
<tekteen> ok
<articpenguin3800> can i get the kernel from synaptic
<tekteen> yes. linux-source
<articpenguin3800> where does the source get placed
<SlimeyPete>  /usr/src
<articpenguin3800> in a tar ball
<tekteen> I think it is decompressed
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, i got one of the issues i wanted to fix taken care of
<Daisuke_Ido> got wine and bejeweled 2 installed on jen's pc...  works great, and that's about the only game she missed from windows :)
<Daisuke_Ido> had to go find a nice png icon though, the original looked like something a 3 year old would spit up
<LogicalDash> I seem to have lost all the icons in my OpenOffice. The last thing I remember changing on my system was a bunch of color settings... what might I have broken?
<xevious> which program is more appropriate for use in a script: adduser or useradd?
<tekteen> I use adduser
<crimsun> xevious: depends how portable you want it to be.  Debian's adduser is modified.
<crimsun> xevious: (i.e., Kubuntu's is, too, as a result)
<xevious> ok. but is one of them the sysv or posix or whatever standards base compliant one?
<crimsun> useradd is.
<xevious> ok
<xevious> i'll use that
<articpenguin3800> is there to get around ext3s 32k sub folder limit?
<xevious> why do you need over 32000 folders?
<xevious> wait is that system wide or subfolders within one folder?
<jhend60> hi everyone again
<jhend60> for those of you who dont know i have a prob installing ubuntu
<jhend60> (kubuntu)
<jhend60> go here to see
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185510
<articpenguin3800> its an issue with flightgear
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185510
<nosrednaekim> tom540: yo... did you fix it?
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185510
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185510
<jhend60> plz go here to help me
<nosrednaekim> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<NickPresta> jhend60, stop spamming the channel. For one, that doesn't really qualify as a bug. You provided no helpful information and you're asking prople to help you instead of reporting a known bug that cannot be easily fixed.
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> sorry
<jhend60> i am a noob
<NickPresta> jhend60, I suggest you get a pastebin and write out your problem in full detail, including your computer specs and what happens at each step when you do it. Any output is helpful too
<NickPresta> !patebin | jhend60
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !pastebin | jhend60
<ubotu> jhend60: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> so thats what i should use
<jhend60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53260/
<jhend60> my pastebin is above
<jhend60> now it is
<jhend60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53261/
<jhend60> |||read above|||
<NickPresta> jhend60, okay. Now here is what you can do to get help. You can create a topic on http://ubuntuforums.com/. Find the correct section and copy and paste your problem from the pastebin to the message. You can wait for a response there. You can also periodically (every hour or so) repost your pastebin link and hope someone in the channel can help you.
<NickPresta> jhend60, asking someone to help you or pointing out your pastebin every few minutes is just going to annoy the regulars who are here :)
<jhend60> oh ok
<Dr_willis_> many people dont have acccess to web browsers at all times also. :()
<NickPresta> that is true. summarizing your problem into a sentence or two, would help when reposting in this channel
<jhend60> ok then when I install kubuntu it has a blank screen after loading in normal mode, and in safe mode a bar is at the top of the screen and I cant do anything.
<jhend60> I have intel 82810 graphics card
<jhend60> all done
<jhend60> forum post made
<thecrono> wine does not support joystick or POV hat?
<Dr_willis_> I recall using joysticks in wine befor.
<thecrono> i ahve a playstation controller...the buttons work, but the axis/pov don't
<thecrono> [pov is the 4 arrows]
<argnel> how do i get adept to pass clicks through to the vmware-player debconf?
<Dr_willis_> I would say check the #wine channel and forums for that.
<thecrono> oh whoops, this is wrong channel :D
<Dr_willis_> :P
<Dr_willis_> We get that all the time
<argnel> i had to ask this 6 months ago, i should have written it down i guess :)
<Dr_willis_> argnel,  Im not even sure wht you are asking. :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> a question from a newbie
<[ITA]mitticoooo> when i install something
<[ITA]mitticoooo> with the program install manager
<Dr_willis_> if you are in adept and have a 'text' config dialog - ive used the tab key to move around  those to acceps the elua/select gdm/kdm whatever..  then hit enter
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but the i want to unistall
<[ITA]mitticoooo> how con i find what i have previously installed
<[ITA]mitticoooo> and remove it?
<baudthief> Help... My machine won't boot anymore. Something about an Nvidia Kernel API version mismatch
<baudthief> I didnt install anything, just restarted!
<thecrono> man wine is dead
<thecrono> #winehq
<argnel> Dr_willis_: it won't pass anything into the 'text' config
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,   how did You install your nvidia drivers in the past?
<argnel> i can highligth text and that is about it
<Dr_willis_> argnel,  Not sure then. Normally i use the console apt-get commands.
<Dr_willis_> or synaptic.
<baudthief> Dr_willis: Nothing except the driver from the nVidia website works
<[ITA]mitticoooo> How can i see recent drivers/program installed, so to remove them if i would?
<baudthief> *worked
<argnel> Dr_willis_: me too, but this is not debian so i figured i'd just use the kubuntu tools
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,  if you downloaded/installed the drivers from the web site and Did NOT use the package manager way. THEN every time you have a kernel upgrade - you MUST reinstall the video card drivers manually
<argnel> it isn't making me real happy about kubuntu that this keeps happening without getting fixed
<baudthief> Dr_willis: Damn, I guess update-manager must've installed / upgraded the kernel
<Dr_willis_> argnel,  i find adept to be a bit of a hassle.
<baudthief> *new
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,  Highly likely. :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> Dr_willis: I am new Kubuntu user, how can i unistall program?
<argnel> Dr_willis_: yes, it is
<Dr_willis_> [ITA]mitticoooo,  fire up the package manager, uncheck the installed ones.. hit apply
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i guess
<Dr_willis_> [ITA]mitticoooo,  or use the apt-get commands from the shell.. or synaptic, or the add/remove program icon
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but if i don't remember in which category was installed
<[ITA]mitticoooo> previously how can i find that
<baudthief> Dr_willis_: Would you be able to do me a MASSIVE favour please? I need the link to nVidias driver, running bitchX in text mode, I cant get kdm/x running, so only thing I'm able to do is wget... Lynx is useless on nVidias site ;\
<Dr_willis_> [ITA]mitticoooo,  we dont include ESP :) i have no idea of what you intalled..and i dont think thers an adept/apt history/log either.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> for example i installed a video card driver
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,  heh - why cant you use the ones in the repos?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i havenot used them
<Cynical> if only I could get my intel 945gm video working...
<baudthief> Dr_willis_ they just die in the ass for some reason, spent hours trying before, they either crash out with a similar error to this, or 3d acceleration just doesnt work
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,  you could reboot and select an earlier kernel.  Actually if you kept the old install file for nvidia that you used befor - You could just rerun its installer. also.
<Dr_willis_> what video card is this baudthief ?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> there is not some kind of view "latest program installed"?
<Dr_willis_> [ITA]mitticoooo,  not that iv4e ever seen
<baudthief> Dr_willis_: Hope I still got that file :P lemme check, card is nV7600GS
<Dragnslcr> Dr_willis, [ITA]mitticoooo- there is /var/log/dpkg.log that should show what packages have been installed
<baudthief> or GT, cant remember
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but did you understand the problem?
<Dr_willis_> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<[ITA]mitticoooo> imagine i istall firefox
<Dr_willis_> How about those baudthief
<baudthief> ahh crap I forget, no copy/paste lol - NOBODY SAY ANYTHING
<baudthief> better write it down :P
<Dr_willis_> [ITA]mitticoooo,  Then you can fire up the package manager, search for firefox,  and unclick it.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok perfect
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but imagine now
<Dr_willis_> baudthief,  dont have GPM going for mouse in the consoel eh?
<baudthief> Dr_willis: And thanks!
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i install something not so easy to recognize
<[ITA]mitticoooo> e.g some kind of driver
<[ITA]mitticoooo> Will I have to search carefully at the list of installed programs
<[ITA]mitticoooo> and finally find the driver?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> hoping to dont' uninstall something wrong?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> another quistion: does someone uses Virtual emulation
<[ITA]mitticoooo> for running Kubuntu?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> someone uses VirtualBox?
<baudthief> Dr_willis_: Thanks, installing now!
<baudthief> is there any way to bump the res in this terminal/shell up to svga?
<DFlame> anyone reckon they can help with a USB mounted drive locking up every time I try and copy something big?
<baudthief> one sentence ales up the whole damn screen lol
<baudthief> *takes
<[ITA]mitticoooo> someone uses VirtualBox or other kind of Virtualization?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i go to bed i'm tired in Italy are 02:20 a.m.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> good nigh
<[ITA]mitticoooo> night
<reverend_joshua> !westinghouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about westinghouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reverend_joshua> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, what are you looking for?
<g2g591> reverend_joshua: play with ubotu in private chat please
<reverend_joshua> i've got a westinghouse 19" monitor with a native resolution of 1440x900
<reverend_joshua> but i can't get close to that
<andrew_> is there a log file that i can look at to figure out why my system sometimes does a full system freeze?
<g2g591> reverend_joshua: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (in konsole)
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, which graphics card
<reverend_joshua> nvidia geforce 6200
<NickPresta> !nvidia | reverend_joshua
<ubotu> reverend_joshua: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thecrono> is there any way to completely disable kubuntu firewall?
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, make sure you have the proper nvidia drivers.
<reverend_joshua> i've tried the nvidia install
<thecrono> i'm DMZ on my router, but i still cannot connect to soulseek
<g2g591> reverend_joshua: it will prompt you for some stuff and will set your resoultion according to those choices
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, and?
<reverend_joshua> i need to give it a go again
<g2g591> reverend_joshua: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reverend_joshua> i just installed kubuntu for the first time monday night, so i'm still learning
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, okay. Give it a shot. You can use nvidia-settings to change your resolution and such. You can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if your desired resolution works.
 * g2g591 puts up a neon sign saying sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thecrono> man, i am never going to get p2p
<thecrono> nicotine crashes, soulseek in wine doesn'twork
<NickPresta> !frostwire | thecrono
<g2g591> thecrono: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<ubotu> thecrono: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<thecrono> frostwire uses limewire servers?
<thecrono> let me check
<NickPresta> thecrono, they're all part of the GNUtella network
<thecrono> what is that?
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnutella
<reverend_joshua> i did the dpkg-reconfigure, do i just reboot now?
<NickPresta> reverend_joshua, restart X. Logout and find "Restart X server" from the login menu or just press Control + Alt + Backspace to immediately restart X.
<reverend_joshua> ok, thanks
<reverend_joshua> sweet, it worked
<reverend_joshua> thanks, guys
<reverend_joshua> this looks SO much better
<thecrono> of course, frostwire crashes aswell
<reverend_joshua> i've got a dual boot setup with XP and i went back to XP today after two days of 1152x864 and it looked so weird
<thecrono> :(
<reverend_joshua> this is great
<thecrono> everythign is crashign left and right
<thecrono> not even with an error, jsut laods up..then closes
<NickPresta> thecrono, are you sure you're not having a problem with Java? Which version of Kubuntu do you have?
<thecrono> frost wire jsut shows a spinning hour glass, then closesa
<thecrono> latest
<thecrono> 7.10
<NickPresta> thecrono, run it from the console. See the output
<thecrono> ive no idea how to do that heh
<NickPresta> thecrono, open up a Konsole and type: frostwire
<thecrono> need JRE 1.5.X
<thecrono> what is the package name?
<NickPresta> !jre | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<thecrono> i sure hope linux knows to install to /home/ because system is almsot empty
<thecrono> almost full*
<Wilson> heh, you're funny thecrono
<thecrono> linux is on a 6gb system partition..its almost full
<Wilson> only user files end up in /home
<thecrono> /home/is 50gb lol
<thecrono> i guess i need to reinstall kubuntu?
<NickPresta> thecrono, what do you have in your / that equals ~6GB?
<Wilson> you can use gparted to resize your partitions
<thecrono> well, linux was about 3gb, and the past day, fixing problems and stuff has added like 2gb onto it
<Wilson> kde is suposed to have qtparted but it's ugly
<thecrono> ive not even got things like python and tools for coding yet
<NickPresta> I would probably find a way to free up some space in your / before you start editing partitions
<thecrono> if i do that, something will break
<thecrono> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<thecrono> been fixing problems all day today
<thecrono> i need every package
<DaveDorm> Wilson: I don't think qtparted is installed by default, I had to install it yesterday to reformat a USB drive
<DaveDorm> Wilson: but it's in apt, so it's easy to get
<Wilson> he will need to boot off a livecd or something anyway to be able to resize his / partition
<NickPresta> thecrono, it depends on what you're removing. I only have 3.5G in my / and I have ~1500 packages installed and various kernel images. I'm sure you can find something to remove that isn't needed (or isn't needed in /)
<DaveDorm> Wilson: yeah, it is on the LiveCD, I forgot about that... it's been a while
<thecrono> it works nopw
<thecrono> :D
<thecrono> how can i tell when i am fully connected?
<Taggnostr> how can I add more resolutions to kubuntu? actually the max resolution available is 1024x768, but I've a 1680x1050 monitor
<DFlame> Taggnostr, what video card have you got?
<thecrono> what is the kde theme manager called?/
<paule118> Samba-Freigaben
<thecrono> or do i already have it?
<thecrono> i want to change the windows etc etc to somethign diffrent
<thecrono> icons etc
<Taggnostr> ati radeon something, I'm running it on a virtual machine and with an ubuntu6.06 vm I was able to set that resolution
<tekteen> thecrono: you can do that in system settings
<DFlame> Taggnostr, im not totally sure, but running in a virtual machine isnt going to let you have any higher a resolution
<Taggnostr> I edited the xorg.conf file adding the 1680x1050 resolution to the others, but here in the xorg.conf file I can't see resolutions at all
<thecrono> but i cannot do custom themes
<thecrono> can i?
<paule118> Beenden Flare183 hat den Server verlassen (Remote closed the connection).
<paule118> [Do Jan 24 2008] [02:45:33] <DFlame> Taggnostr, what video card have you got?
<thecrono> all the ones included are fugly
<g2g591> taggnostr: to change your resolution, the easiest way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paule118> ething, I'm running it on a virtual machine and with an ubuntu6.06 v
<paule118> ething, I'm running it on a virtual machine and with an ubuntu6.06 v
<paule118> ething, I'm running it on a virtual machine and with an ubuntu6.06 v
<Taggnostr> ok, I try it
<paule118>  ok, I try it
<paule118>  ok, I try it
<paule118>  ok, I try it
 * g2g591 slaps a trout with a large paule118
<Chillyboarder> guys
<Chillyboarder> kubuntu straight from the disc installed, whats the best resolution?
<thecrono> Can i change the icon of a spcific folder i made?
<paule118> Beenden Flare183 hat den Server verlassen (Remote closed the connection).
<thecrono> any you want chilly
<tekteen> thecrono: you can change it in the properties box
<Chillyboarder> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 a long time ago, and it wasn't right...
<Chillyboarder> was pretty much the right size, but blurry
<tekteen> thecrono: right click on the folder, click properties, click on the icon
<thecrono> wait, how do i make a shortcut to another folder inside of /home/ ?
<thecrono> i need a shortcut to a folder
<thecrono> and i want to give it a custom icon
<biovore> you can..
<tekteen> thecrono: then do what I said above
<Wilson> use you use a symbolic link   'ln -s folder shortcut'
<g2g591> thecrono: i don't exactly know the gui way, but ln -s /home/target /whereyouwanttheshortcut
<Wilson> oh forget what i said then
<biovore> right click on the desktop and select create new, link to URL..  the URL will be /home/<username>
<biovore> then select it properities and change the ICON to what ever..
<tekteen> the gui way  is to move the folder while holding ctrl shift
<thecrono> ah,ok
 * Dr_willis_ is back
<tekteen> that creates a link
<thecrono> now to find some leet icons :D
<thecrono> but i am curious..i seen a picture of a desktop that had some HUGE icons
<thecrono> they were the size of like 9 of the normal ones
<thecrono> can i set anything as an icon or does it have to be an icon file?
<Taggnostr> lol, I've broken something
<thecrono> what did you break?
<mot_> is it possible to program the windows key to do shit in linux?
<thecrono> probably
<thecrono> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mot_> ugh
<mot_> is it possible to program the windows key to do stuff in linux?
<Wilson> its used by default alot with compiz
<thecrono> lol
<mot_> hmm
<thecrono> maby khotkey can help you?
<thecrono> !khotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khotkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> Hi everybody, I have changed the server that i can download programes from it so now some items are not available to download...I'm from egypt..can anyone help me?
<Taggnostr> I can't see the pointer anymore :D
<tekteen> mot_: yes
<thecrono> LOL, Taggnostr = pwnd
<mot_> tekteen, ?
<tekteen> mot_: it is called the supper key
<mot_> thecrono, apt-cache search khotkey yields nothing
<Taggnostr> thecrono, something like that
<Taggnostr> let me fix
<mot_> well, are they any apps that allow me to setup shortcuts for it
<Dragnslcr> mot_- it's a modifier key (like shift, ctrl, and alt), so it can't do anything by itself
<mot_> yes, i know
<tekteen> mot_: I think all do
<ubuntu> hola
<mot_> i want to provide some sort of functionality like windows. i.e. Win+E does something, etc.
<tekteen> ok
<respatix> what do you guys use on kubuntu for bittorrent downloads?
<Dragnslcr> mot_- you can set global hotkeys in System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<g2g591> ubuntu: #ubuntu-es para espanol
<cheguevara> ktorrent
<mot_> thanks
<ubuntu> hola
<respatix> I'm just using the standard ktorrent
<ceci> hola
<respatix> are there any other good choices?
<tekteen> using kmenueditor you can set up programs to start up when you use super+anykey
<ahmos>  Hi everybody, I have changed the server that i can download programes from it so now some items are not available to download...I'm from egypt..can anyone help me?
<tekteen> mot_: just use kmenueditor
<Taggnostr> wow, I'm getting used to linux, now I can fix the broken things in the same time I need to break them
<tekteen> Taggnostr: GREAT JOB
<mot_> tekteen, package name?
<tekteen> now lets not break things
<Taggnostr> so I'm at the start point
<tekteen> mot_: it is installed
<mot_> where?
<tekteen> type alt+F2 then type kmenueditor
<mot_> it is not installed man
<tekteen> no it is kmenuedit
<mot_> ahh
<tekteen> the command is kmenuedit
<respatix> anyone know of any good bittorrent clients for kubuntu other than ktorrent
<tekteen> rtorrent
<tekteen> or utorrent
<ahmos> respatix:azureus
<tekteen> rtorrent is cli based
<tekteen> or deluge torrent
<ahmos> azureus man it is the best
<bazhang> cough transmission cough
<thecrono> how do i install .7z support for ark?
 * tekteen likes rtorrent
<tekteen> thecrono: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<thecrono> all the files from kde-look at .7z
<thecrono> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<thecrono> oops
<tekteen> put a * at the end
<thecrono> thank god i didn't type my root password in here lol
<tekteen> it installs more
<tekteen> lol
<thecrono> because that was next
<tekteen> thecrono: you need to start figuring out some stuff on your own.
<xevious> how can i generate a linux password hash (as found in the password field in /etc/passwd) at the command prompt?
<ahmos>  Hi everybody, I have changed the server that i can download programes from it so now some items are not available to download...I'm from egypt..can anyone help me?
<ahmos> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<g2g591> thecrono: to search for packages, apt-cache search works half way decently
<val0> tekteen lol re:tehcrono remark
<tekteen> val0: ty
<tekteen> ahmos: can you change it back?
<thecrono> yeah,how do i resize icons?..i seen a desktop on kubuntu that has like, huge icons, and small ones etc etc
<thecrono> one icon was almsot the entier bottom 1/4 of the screen :O
<ahmos> yes but it was a server for egypt now i don't see any egypt in the list
<tekteen> thecrono: look in system settings
<thecrono> it was in giant teddy bear
<val0> thecrono you've been on here for the last what 6 hours at leas?
<thecrono> last 2 days i think
<tekteen> thecrono: this is the last trivial thing I am helping you with
<val0> thecrono that's some major issues you've got
<tekteen> I did not know this but looked it up in 3 secs
<thecrono> huh?
<ol_dude67> i dont think he knows how to read or google.
<tekteen> systemsettings > Appearance > Icons
<ol_dude67> oops
<tekteen> thecrono: look at my last post ^
<tekteen> then go to the advanced tab
<thecrono> i got it
<tekteen> thecrono: I am not trying to be mean. Just please try to look yourself before asking
<xevious> netsplit or did i just get bopped off for some reason?
<ahmos> can i restor my system to an earlier time
<ol_dude67> xevious, netsplit
<val0> i am trying to mount a USB HD through Dolphin and get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused on uid 1000" any clue?
<tekteen> ahmos: do you have a backup?
<ahmos> no
<tekteen> ahmos: no
<tekteen> you need to backup you computer
<tekteen> I backup the entire partition
<ahmos> yes i know now
<ahmos> so there isn't anyway that help me restoring egypt server
<ahmos> ?
<tekteen> you could change it back?
<ahmos> how
<ahmos> ?
<tekteen> How did you change it the first time?
<ahmos> from add/remove programs then i clicked edit software sources then I choosed the main server
<ahmos> now i can't get it back
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> why not?
<ahmos> because i can't see egypt in the list
<tekteen> why not
<ahmos> i don't know ..i think it was a server assighned for egypt in another country
<tekteen> ahmos: ok. you could look for another person's (from your country) sources.list
<tekteen> other then that I do not know how to help you
<ahmos> ok thank u for your time
<tekteen> np
<blizzzek> gn8
<[ka]killer> tekteen i need a new mount point
<[ka]killer> besides /mnt/disk
<tekteen> [ka]killer: why
<[ka]killer> to mount another drive -_- why else
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> so... why do you need help?
<[ka]killer> i fogot how to f**king make a new mount poin
<[ka]killer> point*
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sudo mkdir /mnt/disk2
<tekteen> then
<tekteen> mount /dev/I-do-not-know /mnt/disk2
<tekteen> [ka]killer: does that work?
<[ka]killer> the disk is mounted and i can access it by typing /mnt/disk2 in but its not showing up in computer:///
<tekteen> [ka]killer: what is the prob.?
<[ka]killer> meh it works
<[ka]killer> i'll be back!
<SupportBush> Learn the Smiley language! :):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-
<SupportBush> See if you can decrypt this message! Google for the smiley encryption algorithm!
<ol_dude67> someone kill that
<SupportBush> ol_dude67: Smiley cipher. ;)
<SupportBush> Seriously, I'm here to learn about Kubuntu.
<ol_dude67> well thats not the way to do it.
<ImpeachBush> Okay.
<LjL> !etiquette > ImpeachBush    (ImpeachBush, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sub[t]rnl> *titter*
<Gemtech> chat.us.freenode.net
<thecrono> i'm trying to cd into a folder with ( and ) but it gives me a syntax error to close to (
<thecrono> :S
<Gemtech> hello i need help........
<thecrono> The folder needs the ( also
<sub[t]rnl> !ask | Gemtech
<ubotu> Gemtech: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gemtech> please i got kubntu installed. all good until i decided to use the driver kubuntu ask me to use i have a 9800 pro dvi or vga with a 22 inch westinghouse 1650 1050 resolution all i get is a blnk screen right after splash screen never get to logon screen
<tekteen> Gemtech: I guess you should use your old xorg.conf file
<sub[t]rnl> Gemtech➜ if you don't have an old one, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the proper driver
<Dr_willis_> this is an nvidia or ati video card?
<Gemtech> well before change it  was listed as vesa by default of cd  ati 9800 pro
<tekteen> sub[t]rnl: I need to remember that :-D
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Gemtech> it looked crappy :[
<Dr_willis_> it would be best to get the 'fglrx' drivers installed for that card. but ati card support can be a little flakey.
<Dr_willis_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gemtech> ok so how do i get back before formatting again
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what do you mean?
<Gemtech> im on windows right now if i try kubuntu i get a black screen ever since i changed drivers
<tekteen> ok
<Dr_willis> you can just edit your xorg.conf to use the vesa driver instead of the fglx one.  If you want
<Dr_willis> That will get X going at least. but it wont be optimal
<tekteen> why did you not use sub[t]rnl's advice
<Gemtech> how?
<tekteen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the proper driver
<mike__> does apt use port 80 to access headers?
<tekteen> mike__: yes
<Gemtech> i can do that by choosing the second option on my screen?
<mike__> yeah, im having a very interesting problem then
<Gemtech> i cannot load kubuntu it shows splash screen and than black screen
<mike__> it seems Im able to use ANY online service that doesnt use port 80
<mike__> but thats from my entire home network, not just my kubuntu box
<mike__> so i guess that isnt for this channel
<intelikey> hi fellows !  i've been hacked.
<tekteen> boot up into the nonworking kubuntu. then click Ctrl+ALT+F2. then ...
<intelikey> and they left foot prints every where.
<tekteen> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tekteen> make sure to login first :-)
<Gemtech> ok ill try
<Gemtech> wish me luck
<intelikey> they thought they had me rootkited   heh,   amatures!
<tekteen> intelikey: how were you hacked?
<intelikey> i think they got in through the irc client
<sub[t]rnl> konversation?
<tekteen> intelikey: but you have LINUX!?
<tekteen> say it is not so
<biovore> stupid + linux = dosn't help..
<biovore> :-P
<tekteen> true
<sub[t]rnl> oooer
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<mike__> well linux tends to filter out the stupid...
<biovore> no one can save you from stupid
<intelikey> biovore hehhe
<tekteen> I am a paranoid security geek
<intelikey> biovore well they didn't acomplish anything but access to a user account.
<mike__> and how do you know this
<biovore> linux is more secure because most people using it know how it works..
<sub[t]rnl> user escalation isn't hard in default kubuntu either though
<biovore> rgr
<sub[t]rnl> few sploits out that can make quick work
<biovore> kubuntu is more bleeding edge.. but bleeding edge means bleeding holes :-P
<mike__> Why do edges bleed?
<mike__> I never understood that expression
<mike__> how does an edge bleed
<sub[t]rnl> my favorite is the paranoid security *nix user who still has "single" boot option in his menu.lst.  Reboot and own?
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<intelikey> i would hope that dapper doesn't mean "bleeding holes"   ;/
<tekteen> sub[t]rnl: that is different
<tekteen> sub[t]rnl: that is physical attack
<mike__> but yeah I just had a really weird problem, it's gone now...  I could use any port but 80
<tekteen> for servers we hope that is not a prob
<mike__> my mom was on WoW, I was on IRC
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl give me hands on, and i own.    so single in the menu means nothing
<mike__> restarting the router fixed it.  sign
<mike__> sigh*
<chuszie> hello everybody.........
<tekteen> chuszie: hi
<chuszie> hi tek
<chuszie> morning
<tekteen> night
<tekteen> no knight
<chuszie> oh sorry
<chuszie> it's morning here
<intelikey> now i just have to trace this hole down to it's code.   which i probably can't do...
<chuszie> where r u, tek?
<tekteen> NY, USA
<intelikey> chuszie that's spelled  are you
<chuszie> oh, i see
<tekteen> :-D lol
<chuszie> yah inttel??
<mike__> What are the advantages of KDE4?
<intelikey> yeah.
<tekteen> mike__: as of now. none
<mike__> I gave it a spin earlier, tasted like Vista
<intelikey> mike__ eye candy
<tekteen> mike__: except with more features
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tekteen> mike__: and less mem
<mike__> less?
<Daisuke_Ido> mike__: it uses less memory than vista, yes.
<mike__> oh, than VISTA
<tekteen> it takes 40% less mem with effects
<mike__> I meant the KDE that comes with kubuntu default
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's not difficult
<Dr_willis_> Of course right now kde4 is still a bit of a work in progress
<tekteen> 40% less then kde 3.5
<Dr_willis_> :)
<mike__> Oh wow
<mike__> that's impressive
<tekteen> yes
<intelikey> speeking of,   i'm using way to much ram for what is running....  Memory Used/Total Percent: 24/377 MB (6%)
<intelikey> should be more like half that.
<Dr_willis_> 640K is enough for anyone
<Dr_willis_> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i can write an app with memory leaks out the wazoo and still come in under vista in terms of memory usage
<thecrono> Hey Daisuke_Ido
<mike__> A while ago I used Kubuntu, and I had this theme thing installed, I think it was beryl or something and it made things look extra pretty - but I heard beryl died or something
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ plus the kernel might be for me...
<mike__> and I have a feeling Im thinking of Gnome?
<mike__> because I couldnt seem to make emerald or anything work under KDE
<tekteen> mike__: it combined with compiz
<tekteen> mike__: to become compiz fusion
<thecrono> I got a someone what serious problem..when i try to restart my PC..it closes down linux..and jsut ahngs there idle...i have to hold the power button for it to turn off....any idea what is causeing this?
<mike__> I see - can it be used in conjunction with kde4?
<thecrono> hangs*
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ i don't have anything but this irc client running    well and two shells.
<tekteen> mike__: yes but it replaces kwin
<tekteen> mike__: it can be used with kde 3.5
<tekteen> I tried it
<Datalanche> Hey guys, this is semi-OT question, but the nvidia channel is totally silent all the time. Does anyone have experience with NVidia's xvmc acceleration using the proprietary driver?
<tekteen> I got bored of it
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  cache and cache and cache. :)
<Dr_willis_> reduce the # of colwers! lower the res! use a smaller font. :P
<[ka]killer> humm the drives still are not mounting on boot
<tekteen> [ka]killer: what is the command and error
<[ka]killer> there is no command and no error, the drives just dont mount automatically
<tekteen> you need to put it in fstab
<Daisuke_Ido> are they in your fstab?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i see tek's ahead of me :\
<[ka]killer> i asked you how to do that eariler and you didnt tell me
<tekteen> [ka]killer: because that is not what you needed.
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ no, i dont think so.   should be more like 12 to 16 meg used but i'm still showing 24m      really there is nothing running,  no daemons except sshd   and it's small foot print is hardly noticable
<[ka]killer> -_-
 * tekteen has to go. He has an evil mom that sends him to bed at 10
<[ka]killer> so how do i edit fstab
<thecrono> how ol are you tekteen?
<tekteen> !fstab
<thecrono> old*
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis_> 35 :)
<tekteen> thecrono: 15
<tekteen> this month
<intelikey> Dr_willis_    heh be nice
<intelikey> :)
<tekteen> bye guys
 * Dr_willis_ just turned 40... You kids stay off my lawn!
<Dr_willis_> :P
<thecrono> 21 here
<intelikey> lol...
<tekteen> man you guys are olf :-D
<tekteen> old*
<ol_dude67> ya and so?
<intelikey> tekteen you'll get there.
<tekteen> NOOOO!
<tekteen> I will never grow up
<maduser> what?
<intelikey> only alternative is death
<tekteen> I like the growing old idea
<Dr_willis_> I am not Mature enough to be this old.
<Dr_willis_> :P
<maduser> How do I install kubuntu to a usb HD, without grub that can be booted from the usb drive?
<tekteen> But when I lose my mind kill me off
<LogicalDash> I changed my KDE color scheme and now OpenOffice won't display the icons for buttons. Can I fix it?
<tekteen> bye
<ol_dude67> i like the idea of free sex but hey thats only an my thoughts
<sub[t]rnl> maduser➜ mount the drive and install on it
<intelikey> maduser lilo ?
<Dr_willis_> ol_dude67,  at my age.. i perfer the idea of free time for a nap. :P
<intelikey> :)
 * intelikey sets ignore on the doctor before he causes me to rupture something laughing
<Dr_willis_> Well its time for me to go to work.
<Dr_willis_> :(
<Dr_willis_> 3rd shift now.
<Dr_willis_> bye
<[ka]killer> does /dev/sdc1 /mnt/disk reiserfs users,rw,auto 0 0 look right to you?
<intelikey> [ka]killer yeah
<[ka]killer> k
<[ka]killer> 2nd one is the same but sdb1 and disk2
<intelikey> [ka]killer make sure the mountpoints exist
<[ka]killer> they do
<[ka]killer> the drives are mounted right now
<intelikey> i can't find where this ram is being eaten up...
<[ka]killer> im moving files from one to the other as we speak =P
<intelikey> this is perplexing
<[ka]killer> you look in the processtable?
<intelikey> [ka]killer yeah  have two shells and an irc client running
<thecrono> Oh do i get ark to combine 4 .part files and extra?..it keeps trying to do them one at a time.
<thecrono> How*
<[ka]killer> humm
<thecrono> extract*
<[ka]killer> what are the shells doing?
<thecrono> ..and as a result it gets unexpected end of archive and fails.
<intelikey> nothing.
<[ka]killer> then why do you have 2 open =/
<intelikey> [ka]killer this is normal   Memory Used/Total Percent: 9/123 MB (7%)
<[ka]killer> you only have 123mb?
<intelikey> this is present.   Memory Used/Total Percent: 23/377 MB (6%)
<[ka]killer> humm 23mb of ram isnt bad...
<intelikey> [ka]killer yes it is if there is nothing using it.
<intelikey> the other box   "with the 128m"  is running almost the same setup right now.
<intelikey> look at the difference in usage
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> is the other box using more swap?
<intelikey> neither have swap.
<[ka]killer> humm
 * intelikey doesn't do swap.
<[ka]killer> well im running 435,176kb used 80,148kb free...
<[ka]killer> wtf
<[ka]killer> killing amarok used more mem o_O
<intelikey> no  look at the  -/+ buffers line
<sub[t]rnl> buffered and cached confuse most
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<[ka]killer> yah
<[ka]killer> i was just watching used and free
<[ka]killer> im also using 118,072kb of swap with 1,391,996kb swap free
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:          8        114
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:         23        353
<intelikey> these two boxen.
<[ka]killer> where are you watching this
<intelikey> command    free
<intelikey> well free -m actually
<[ka]killer> -/+ buffers/cache:        136        366
<[ka]killer> Swap:         1474        115       1359
<sub[t]rnl> same number of processes spawned?
<sub[t]rnl> one irc client has a larger history cache? :>
<TheWhiteRook> Wireless suddenly started working.
<TheWhiteRook> for me
<[ka]killer> lol
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl no but one bash shell doesn't make 15m of ram disapear
<TheWhiteRook> Just thought I'd share
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ its a rootkit nestled in a binary
<[ka]killer> lol
<sub[t]rnl> chkrootkit |grep -i infected
<sub[t]rnl> !!
<biovore> intelikey: first thing first.. whats the md5 of /bin/ps?
<TheWhiteRook> viruses in Linux? what?? :P
<biovore> not a virus
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, that would be the first one thats rooted
<sub[t]rnl> ps
<biovore> maybe nothing..
<biovore> yeah.. I hide a copy of PS on my harddisks :-P
<TheWhiteRook> aren't rootkits a kind of virus?
<biovore> just because of that..
<sub[t]rnl> biovore➜ rofl
<sub[t]rnl> smart though
<biovore> nope..
<TheWhiteRook> oh...
<intelikey> biovore i'll give ps a look   i have a backup....
<biovore> a71e54a717be90cecfee8bfa2dbace55  /bin/ps
<biovore> on kubuntu 386
<thecrono> Ark doesn'tknow how to open passworded  .rar files either?
<intelikey> yeah ps is not touched.
<biovore> yeah.. then you can trust its output
<[ka]killer> lol
<intelikey> i didn't think they had gained any root access, if they had they would not have left the user account in such a mess....
<sub[t]rnl> did they leave a working .bash_history?
<biovore> intelikey: sign of a rookie
<biovore> pro's leave no trace
<intelikey> biovore and of a nosuid system.
<intelikey> they couldn't clean up....
<biovore> yeah.. they have it setup that way because old script kiddy things don't work..
<biovore> but that will probably change..
<intelikey> probably
<biovore> There are also vunrablilities in some multiverse/universe packages.. (These packages security is tracked fairly loosely)
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl no of course they rm'd ~/.bash*    what would you expect from an amiture
<sub[t]rnl> just checkin'
 * [ka]killer waits for ubuntu to boot back up to see if he edited fstab right
<intelikey> [ka]killer you don't have to reboot for that....   sudo mount -a
<thecrono> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thecrono> :(
<intelikey> !info ark
<ubotu> ark (source: kdeutils): graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<thecrono> !info ark
<thecrono> Oh
<BluesKaj> interesting  KDE4 for windows & mac ,http://www.techspot.com/news/28714-KDE-4-for-Windows-and-Mac.html
<thecrono> Ark has no URL?
<thecrono> I can't get it to use .part chains or read apssworded .rar files
<ibou> i creates some links forward some repertories with ln -s command on my desktop. But when i use them it opens dolphin. How top open konqueror instead ?
<intelikey> i guess i better rm ~/.ssh/  and reset the other box that i have keys for...
 * sub[t]rnl tries to decode ibou
 * intelikey thinks "duh  that's the first thing to do..."
<thecrono> So no one knows this?
<ibou> sub[t]rnl:  ?
<intelikey> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<intelikey> ibou   ^
<thecrono> I did that too btw..sitll uses dolphin.
<ibou> sweet
<ibou> i don't like dolphin
<sub[t]rnl> !unrar > thecrono
<thecrono> Yeah, its too glitchy and crashy.
<thecrono> And refreshes way much much for too long. {if i go into a fodler, it has to refresh about 10 times for 30 seconds before i can do anything.]
<sub[t]rnl> for you maybe
<regeya> are you talking about the dolphin that ships with gutsy, or the dolphin with the unofficial kde4 debs, or...?
<Datalanche> D3lphin has never crashed on me once
<thecrono> Kubuntu 7.10 Dolphin
 * regeya has noticed nothing terribly annoying about dolphin
<thecrono> It runs worse than windows 3.1
<sub[t]rnl> heh, thecrono has called quite a few applications that we all run "glitchy"
<thecrono> refreshes constantly
<sub[t]rnl> its user error
<regeya> my only big gripe is that it can't handle ftp urls
<ibou> it works ok to me but i dont like the interface
<thecrono> how is opening dolphine..then ti messes up..user error?
<intelikey> back in a minute.
<regeya> thechrono, if you're having a number of apps crash on your machine, you might try running memtest on your machine
<sub[t]rnl> how does everyone else run it (and the others you mention) fine, except you?
<regeya> meh...the refershing could be due to something else, I suppose
<regeya> refreshing even
<thecrono> Because theres a problem with mine?
<sub[t]rnl> ...
<thecrono> Why else? Do you believe all problems are magicly the cause of the user?
<regeya> that could be, thechrono, you might try reinstalling the deb
<thecrono> deb?
<[ka]killer> works =) the share is a bit screwy but i can fix that later
<regeya> or there could be a problem with a preference file, I suppose
<thecrono> Ive no idea what any of that is :D
<regeya> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<regeya> robot to the rescue
<intelikey> hmmm   i don't know where the other ram is going.  but the system seems to be eating 22m   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d10ac9b86
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 21/377 MB (5%)
<thecrono> Also, i already got unrar from apt-get [got rar too]
<intelikey> that sure seems like bloat
<regeya> if you don't know what a deb is though, thecrono, I might suggest some "boning up" as well as simply using konqueror for now
<thecrono> boning up?
<regeya> 5% of system ram
<regeya> learning, thecrono
<regeya> sorry
<thecrono> i'm trying to, but things arn't quite working right
<intelikey> so all that is left to do is delete the home dir and i'm clean.
<thecrono> Is there no Ark website?
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ just curious, did you find anything listening for connections at all?
<sub[t]rnl> netstat -lnp to check if anything is out of the ordinary
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl no  they never gained root access
<sub[t]rnl> righto
<sub[t]rnl> not sure if its needed though
<sub[t]rnl> you can hide a netcat without root
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl all they did was messed with a single user account.   that's all they could do without root access,   and this box is not so tight against a single exploit but real tight against going from user to root,    i can't even do that with hands on.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl yeah i did check the ip trafic tho,  there was nothing.
<BluesKaj> thecrono, the way that works for me to extract rar files is not to use ark , it fails a lot for some reason , but just to extract inside the folder or "here" ,works.
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<thecrono> i Right click and hit extract here, and ark laods up, tries to extract, and completely cannot read files with apsswords..and on aprts, it gets to the end of the archive and fails.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, i point wireshark at myself at times just to see if any strange packets are leaving
<sub[t]rnl> decent habit
<intelikey> indeed
<sub[t]rnl> of course, jogging would be a better one
<sub[t]rnl> but meh
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<intelikey> nah.  too cold in the winter and too hot in the sommer
 * sub[t]rnl agrees
<sub[t]rnl> unrar -p password file
<thecrono> let me try that
<sub[t]rnl> that could be for setting the pword though
<sub[t]rnl> havn't used it for a while, man it
<thecrono> herm, how do i get to /root/etc from /home/ in konsole? o.O
<sub[t]rnl> cd /root/etc
<thecrono> I cannot go back anymroe from /home/
<thecrono> ok
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ learn to use the tab key while in a terminal, makes life easier
<thecrono> no such file or directory
<sub[t]rnl> cd /etc/ is probably what you want
<sub[t]rnl> directory for universal configurations
<sub[t]rnl> learn to use the konsole (terminal) and you'll have an easier time controlling a linux system, regardless of distro or xwindows
<thecrono> But the knsole doesn'ttell me anything useualy..like,it asked for the password,i typed it..then it felt like printing out unrar command line functions o.O
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, read them
<sub[t]rnl> anytime a program spits out something starting with Usage:  its telling you that the syntax wasn't correct
<thecrono> I did..but, theres still the problem of it not extracting anything.
<thecrono> i didn't know passwords had a syntax
<sub[t]rnl> not the password, the syntax to run the program
<sub[t]rnl> in this case, unrar
<thecrono> yeah,it asked for the .rar password, then asked again, then gave me the 'usage: thing
<thecrono> I'm guessing the opassword was wrojng?
<sub[t]rnl> right, meaning that you didn't meet the usage standards
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<thecrono> Well, crap,if its not what i think it is i'm doomed.
<sub[t]rnl> its ok, take your time, you need a little more "milage" using linux
<thecrono> Also, it doesn't list what '-p ' is for.
<sub[t]rnl> heh, try -> unrar e whatever.rar
<thecrono> AH..there we go
<sub[t]rnl> if you need help running a command, try command --help  ex.. unrar --help, or you can, man unrar
<sub[t]rnl> it will always tell you how to use it.
<thecrono> I didn't think 'e' was required
<BluesKaj> !unrar | thecrono
<ubotu> thecrono: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sub[t]rnl> e is for extract,
<thecrono> wouldn't unrar whatever.rar extract by default?
<sub[t]rnl> try it
<sub[t]rnl> then you'll know!
<thecrono> i did, it does nothing :D
<BluesKaj> you have to install unrar to make it an option :)
<thecrono> Ugh, now i extracted it, put ti said could not copy anything, permission denied
<thecrono> It is installed
<sub[t]rnl> BluesKaj➜ he's got it
 * genii hands out more coffees
<intelikey> genii i'm buying
<thecrono> and adding a . automaticly makes a file hidden yes?
<sub[t]rnl> woot
<BluesKaj> yeah, but he j=has to "use" it under the action option in the dialog
<genii> intelikey: :)
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ yep
<thecrono> ok
<BluesKaj> thx genii, but I need to sleep tonite :)
<thecrono> I had a folder called something ...i added a . to it and it became a file o.O
<gtt> can anyone recommend a good tutorial on setting up ssh and X11 forwarding
<genii> BluesKaj: I understand
<thecrono> it was .something
<thecrono> i tried to go into it and it said .somethign is a file, a folder was expected
<sub[t]rnl> gtt➜ http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<intelikey> gtt   sudo apt-get install ssh    and  that doc ^
<intelikey> gtt the kcontrol i think will give you the config for x11 forwarding,   i actually did that one time.
<thecrono> is there a rpogram than can mass rename files in a directory to like 1,2,3,4,5..etc?
<intelikey> it's in the kdm settings isn't it ?    someone that's more familear with it ?
<gtt> thanks for ya'lls help
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ use "for" in bash works
<sub[t]rnl> but thats scripting
<gtt> kfilerename right?
<thecrono> unrar completely ignored subdirecotries..and threw everything into one folder
<intelikey> thecrono      N=0 ;for Q in /path/* ;do mv $Q $N$Q ;N=$(($N + 1)) ;done
<thecrono> lots of files were named the same
<sub[t]rnl> !info kfilereplace
<ubotu> kfilereplace (source: kdewebdev): batch search-and-replace component for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 626 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<BluesKaj> sacktime ...nite folks
<sub[t]rnl> c yas blue
<intelikey> might need to quote that if there are spaces in the names
<thecrono> paste that into knsole?
<intelikey> thecrono      N=0 ;for Q in /path/* ;do mv "$Q" "$N$Q" ;N=$(($N + 1)) ;done
<intelikey> like that    ^
<thecrono> what langauge is that?
<intelikey> shell
<sub[t]rnl> bash
<thecrono> o
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl umm yes bash but not bash specific.  any posix shell should work.
<sub[t]rnl> shell it is!
 * intelikey likes "dash"
<sub[t]rnl> ooer
<thecrono> cannot state '/path/*'
<thecrono> i replaced it with the path fo the folder
<thecrono> same error
<thecrono> the path of the folder with the files goes there yes?
<intelikey> thecrono cause you are supposed to interpret /path/    i don't know where they are, you do.
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> don't forget the * tho   it's important.
<thecrono> /root/etc/MSL/* no such file or directory but that is where the files are
<thecrono> directory , but
<sub[t]rnl>  /root/etc?
<intelikey> ???  /root/etc/  ?
<thecrono> is there something before /root/?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl jinks.
 * sub[t]rnl snaps
 * genii ponders why: mv --force --backup=t * .                    doesn't work
<thecrono> Screw it i'll just leave them.
<intelikey> genii because of the path ?     idk.
<Datalanche> hmmm
 * genii krazy glues sub[t]rnl back together
<sub[t]rnl> :D
 * Datalanche eats /root/
<intelikey> genii   you do see the vast differance in mv --force --backup=t * . <<< and >>> N=0 ;for Q in /path/* ;do mv $Q $N$Q ;N=$(($N + 1)) ;done  <<< that  don't you ?
<intelikey> never mind the fact that i pasted the unquoted one...
<genii> intelikey: Yes :)
<intelikey> ok.
<genii> intelikey: But where this a file named aa I still wonder why it won't make aa into aa1 then dumbly follow exact instructions and move aa to aa in the CWD
<genii> or so
<thecrono> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> genii i failed to get it to work,   but my for loop does work.   plus the number progress which the more i think about it, i'm not sure he actually wanted it to progress.
<intelikey> anyway i'm finished for the day.
<RAiSNiX> hey every 1
<genii> intelikey: Have a good one then, see you another time
<RAiSNiX> Can someone PLEASE help me ?
<genii> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<intelikey> genii Shalom Aleichem
<awag> hello
<RAiSNiX> Ok i gotta major head ache with windows so i killed it forever and put in Ubuntu then changed to Kubuntu.... I am having problems with instaling programs for some reason even if i follow the examples exactly it STILL dont work
<awag> my kubuntu 7.10 system has been having full system freezes for a while now
<awag> and i'm not sure why
<thecrono> are you trying to install windows programs?
<RAiSNiX> no nothing as yet
<thecrono> then what's not working?
<genii> RAiSNiX: Are you using the package manager or trying to install some other way. If some other way please elaborate
<RAiSNiX> i have also allowed linux to install my printer but it doesnt print for some reason and when my gf uses the printer with her Laptop windows it works fine
<RAiSNiX> i have tried both ways and it doenst seem to work, but i am a total noob
<RAiSNiX> i REALLY REALLY dont wanna go back to windows
<maduser> zhen go
<genii> RAiSNiX: Please open the program Konsole, then type in:  sudo apt-get update                                then tell me if it says anything informative. Don't paste a bunch of lines here, just tell some synopsis.
<RAiSNiX> ok
<genii> RAiSNiX: If it asks for password, put in the one you normally use
<RAiSNiX> so far seems to be updating
<RAiSNiX> is it just updating my whole system ?
<thecrono> does kubuntu have an app for manaing USB controllers [ps2 joystick]
<thecrono> managing*
<apparle> Can I change the icon of KMENU displayed on taskbar
<genii> RAiSNiX: Good.
<genii> RAiSNiX: No, it is not installing anything. It is just collecting a list of programs that you can later choose to install if you like.
<RAiSNiX> ok its done
<RAiSNiX> ah ok
<RAiSNiX> ok can i install a flash player easily enough now ?
<genii> RAiSNiX: One thing at a tie please
<genii> *time
<RAiSNiX> ok sorry
 * sub[t]rnl passes the advil back to genii
<genii> RAiSNiX: Kmenu button ...Add/Remove Programs   it asks for password, put the usual one....... then you should see after it finishes thinking the things you can choose to install
<genii> RAiSNiX: Since right now the flash player has a problem, the question you asked of how to install it is a special case
<RAiSNiX> ok
<RAiSNiX> its very hard to get used to the changes but im just too new
<batis610> firefox freeze for a whiile and became very slow when i open more than 5 tabs... how can i fix this?
<genii> RAiSNiX: We were all newbies once :)
<regeya> I can't make fun of newbies, as I recently tried out kde4.
<regeya> so many changes
<thecrono> !controller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about controller - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thecrono> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Thanks by the way, I may need those advil ;)
<thecrono> :(
<RAiSNiX> i have been trying to ask any1 that can help me with Linux but every1 seems to be brainwashed with windows and no one could help me until i finally found you guys
<apparle> RAiSNiX: Same with me also
<thecrono> heh, i felt that way too
<RAiSNiX> they should ban windows
<RAiSNiX> i hate Bill Gate
<stephen_> no need to be a fanboy
<RAiSNiX> Im gunna join the "i hate Bill Gates Fan Club"
<thecrono> if they banned windows, there would be no software left in the world
<genii> RAiSNiX: So you see now the usual way to install programs in kubuntu. There are some times when tinkering in Konsole is needed, but for the most part the applications are in the Adept program there.
<genii> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<RAiSNiX> cool... I am downloading some flash player now and im hoping that it will work
<thecrono> Dangit..unrar still cannot seem to relize that there is a part2.rar
<thecrono> and i seen no options pertaining to split archives
<genii> RAiSNiX: The second link the bot gives there  is the special case of install I spoke of, since right now the usual way is broken
<thecrono> it seems unrar cannot handle split archives..
<RAiSNiX> ok i should stop downloading it then yeh ?
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ might want to look in /usr/share/icons/default.kde/respective_size/app/kmenu.png if you want to play with the icon btw
<genii> RAiSNiX: Yes.
<thecrono> And no one in the world of linux, nor google knows :(
<se7en> thecrono: use ark to unrar split archives
<thecrono> ark doesn't know how
<thecrono> ive tried quintuple times
<thecrono> it always gets done with part1..then i get a crc error
<genii> thecrono: As i undrstand rar would be something like name.rar name.001 name.002                   for a single archive. so if you had part2.rar that would be the start of a second rar sequence and not a continuation of for instance part1.rar
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ rar x /path/to/file.part01.rar -w~ ~
<thecrono> unexpected end of archive
<sub[t]rnl> thecrono➜ that will extract them all to your home directory
<thecrono> tired that too, said no such file or directory exists
<se7en> did you install unrar-non-free or even better kubuntu-restricted-extras thecrono
<thecrono> i installed unrar and rar
<se7en> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<se7en> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<thecrono> apt-get install rar and apt-get install unrar
<thecrono> getting that now
<apparle> can I change the icon of Kmenu
<sub[t]rnl> rar x /path/to/file.part01.rar -w~ ~
<sub[t]rnl> make sure your putting in the correct path and filename
<thecrono> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAiSNiX> Hmm ok im kind of lost i dont know how to dload the flashplayer :\ sorry
<batis610> firefox freeze for a whiile and became very slow when i open more than 5 tabs... how can i fix this?
<hydrogen> don't use firefox..
 * sub[t]rnl laughs
<apparle> which is the best media player for kubuntu
<genii> apparle: That is a matter of some debate
<apparle> what's ur suggestion
<vincent_> Hello all
 * se7en loves amarok and kaffeine
<hydrogen> !media | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
 * hydrogen wonders why codeine doesn't get love in the video player section
 * sub[t]rnl <3 mplayer and all the front ends that use it
<hydrogen> not i
<vincent_> If im using AMD64, is there any way i can use i386 programs?
<vincent_> such as opera?
<sub[t]rnl> yes, you can use 32bit applications
<vincent_> when i go to use them though, it says i have the wrong archetecture
<apparle> I also like amarok and kaffiene but they seem to play some wav files and mov files in parts and not smoothly
<vincent_> is there any way to correct that problem sub[t]rnl?
<sub[t]rnl> isnt there a 64 bit opera?
<vincent_> neg, none i could see
<apparle> vincent_: maybe you are supposed to install some library like ia32lib
<thecrono> !bochs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bochs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vincent_> but there have been a few 32 bit programs i really want to get, such as the bloody Kopete fix
<vincent_> thanks apparle, ill give it a try
<vincent_> ^^ is that what its called?
<vincent_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sub[t]rnl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413040 looks helpful
<vincent_> ahh thanks sub[t]rnl, i owe you one
<sub[t]rnl> anytime
<vincent_> so that looks like it does install those 32 bit libs, so i might even be able to use my other 32 bit programs?
<sub[t]rnl> not too sure
<apparle> why does xine engine play some wav and mov files in steps
<vincent_> everything ive found has a 64 anyway, except the Kopete fix
<till> !flex++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<till_> hm. I can't find flex++ parser in (k)ubuntu. nay ideas where to get .deb?
<apparle> what to do to play wav files smoothly. Kaffiene and amarok play them in steps
<till_> *any
<genii_> Bah, ghosted
<genii_> /msg nickserv ghost genii sip@coffee
<genii_> hmm
<apparle> bye
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Done :)
<genii> Darn, RAiSNiX left, I put up the deb he needed for flash too at one of my workplace webservers
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<sub[t]rnl> !info bison++
<ubotu> bison++ (source: bison++): Generate a parser in c or c++ from BNF notation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.11-3 (gutsy), package size 365 kB, installed size 604 kB
<thecrono> --help is an illegal option?
<thecrono> sh -help also doesn't work
<sub[t]rnl> man sh
<thecrono> Hrm, don't i use sh inconjuction with .ta.bz2?
<thecrono> tar.bz2*
<sub[t]rnl> tar -jxvf file.bz2
<thecrono> its file.tar.bz2
<thecrono> same thign anyways?
<sub[t]rnl> yup yup
<thecrono> what is the best thing to do if alot of stuff crashes constantly?
<thecrono> i just got mupen, and it also has crashed twice already
<thecrono> and become unresponciove several times
<thecrono> this is the same for many other programs
<thecrono> I tell you, windows 98 runs better than Kubuntu right now. :/
<firecrotch> thecrono:  I would look at log files (specifically /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages) to see if I could figure out WHY this is happening
<thecrono> i wouldn't know..ive had linux 2 days
<thecrono> I think i'ma jsut reinstall XP
<thecrono> Because this is bad.
<DaveDorm> what!
<firecrotch> thecrono:  When you say that stuff crashes, what do you mean? Does it just become unresponsive? or what?
<DaveDorm> blasphemer!
<thecrono> unresponsive yes
<thecrono> 90% of everything i run
<thecrono> eventually goes unresponsive
<DaveDorm> thecrono: what are you having problems with specifically?
<DaveDorm> what apps?
<firecrotch> thecrono:  What are the specs of your computer?
<thecrono> right now, it was Mupen64...but i was also trying to run stuff in wine, all that went dead, and dolphin breaks/unresponds often aswell
<thecrono> 2.5ghz processor, 1.5gb ram
<thecrono> firefox freezes alot also
<DaveDorm> well... that may be part of it... WINE is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination
<thecrono> I thought it was my video driver, but that proved to be untrue
<firecrotch> Neither is mupen
<DaveDorm> you should try to find Linux apps to replace your WinAddiction
<thecrono> mupen was that..and it didn't work lol
<DaveDorm> what is mupen?
<thecrono> n64 emulator
<DaveDorm> emulators are also not considered "stable" programs
<thecrono> i know, but crashing on first use, and becomign unresponsive consecutivly
<thecrono> man, ive not even tried fruityloops in wine yet :O
<thecrono> that will probably esplode my pc
<DaveDorm> yeah, I get that it's frustrating. to be honest, if you are looking for gaming, Linux may not be for you
<firecrotch> thecrono: are there any other specific programs that you're having this issue with?
<thecrono> nto really
<thecrono> probably dave
<thecrono> i tried ubuntu 5.10 two years ago, and eventually left
<firecrotch> thecrono: do you use Pidgin for instant messaging, by chance?
<thecrono> um no..i have kopete though
<thecrono> i use msn
<thecrono> on there
<DaveDorm> I try to be as positive as possible in my Linux evangalism, but Linux can't compete with Windows in the game market until they get their hands out of BillG's pants
<DaveDorm> firecrotch: I use Pidgin usually... but it looks like crap on KDE4
<thecrono> what gets me is why everyone else in the universe seems to run things fine
<firecrotch> thecrono: I'm thinking the issue may be related to GTK programs (firefox and mupen both rely on gtk)
<thecrono> i don't have gtk
<DaveDorm> firecrotch: yeah, you may be onto something
<firecrotch> DaveDorm: That's because, from what I've noticed, the gtk theming in KDE4 sucks
<thecrono> i was trying to figure out how to get it earlyer
<firecrotch> thecrono:  If you installed mupen and firefox using the package manager, it would have been installed automatically
<DaveDorm> firecrotch: yeah, I am having an issue now with Pidgin... and TheGIMP did not look right, either
<thecrono> i installed mupen manually
<thecrono> as i did with firefox
<DaveDorm> http://davedorm.com/temp/dorm2.jpg
<firecrotch> thecrono: use the package manager (Add/Remove Programs) to install Firefox
<firecrotch> and ding ding ding, we have found the source of the problem :)
<DaveDorm> thecrono: yeah man... you probably missed some dependencies
<mueslix> firecrotch: the gtk themeing in kde4?
<thecrono> i don't know though, winxp is a pain in the butt to install..so i may stick with kubuntu
<DaveDorm> thecrono: unless by "installing" you mean you COMPILED it
<thecrono> or i may break out and duel boot
<firecrotch> mueslix:  Yeah, KDE tries to apply whatever options you set for KDE to GTK apps when you run them in KDE
<mueslix> nah
<firecrotch> mueslix: Or at least, it's an option in KDE3
<mueslix> that's bollocks
<mueslix> :)
<mueslix> there a gtk-qt engine for qt3 styles
<mueslix> +was
<mueslix> but that got nothing to do with kde really
<firecrotch> Qt, KDE, same thing :)
<mueslix> rrrright
<mueslix> mfc, windows, same thing?
<firecrotch> Can't have KDE without Qt, can't have windows without MFC
<thecrono> MFC?
<firecrotch> Microsoft Foundation Class library
<mueslix> i don't think much of windows itself depends on mfc
<mueslix> it's mostly winapi32
<mueslix> but that's nitpicking now
<mueslix> i just wanted to mention that the gtk engine was never part of kde or had anything to do with kde itself
<thecrono> yeah, i may jsut go to windows,i mean,if my two main activities require windows...why do i need linux? o.O
<thecrono> maby in two more years stuff will be better
<mueslix> so what are your main activities?
<thecrono> games/music
<thecrono> producing music
<mueslix> not sure windows is better for music
<mueslix> but yeah
<firecrotch> mueslix:  Well, thanks for pointing that out.  I now know that it's these guys (http://gtk-qt.ecs.soton.ac.uk/) who do that :)
<mueslix> at least not that much worse
<mueslix> just stick with it
<thecrono> if i can't run fruityloops well
<thecrono> there goes music all together :(
<thecrono> and so for no game has worked
<mueslix> you want a mac ;-)
<thecrono> oh god no
<thecrono> windows 95 > any mac
<mueslix> you just don't know it yet, that's ok
<thecrono> well, i didn't get linux because i had a problem with windows..i got it because i wanted to use something new
<ForgeAus> lol mueslix
<ForgeAus> I don't have problems with any of them I'm an equal opportunity OS enthusiast :)
<mueslix> well if your attitude is "win 95 > any mac", then sorry... i don't think there's anything new that is exactly like windows. which is what you actually want it seems
<ForgeAus> of course I should modify that to GUI OS enthusiast :)
<ForgeAus> mueslix I think his knowledge of the mac world is just out of date thats all
<mueslix> i agree, the entire argument is really silly
<thecrono> No, its jsut, what doesn't work on linux, won't work on mac either.
<mueslix> i don't drive a ferrari to go shopping and i don't go racing with my land rover
<mueslix> no it's just, where the hell did you hear that brainfart?
<firecrotch> thecrono: that's not necessarily true.
<ForgeAus> crono, no aqua apps work on linux, (aside from illegal virtualization)
<ForgeAus> aqua apps is where its at I guess...
<thecrono> what is an aqua app?
<ForgeAus> you can always get opendarwin
<mueslix> hahaha
<ForgeAus> Aqua is MacOSX's gui interface
<mueslix> ok
<mueslix> nuf for now, i stick to my rules
<ForgeAus> Darwin is the actual operating system that underlies it (which is a flavour of BSD)
<mueslix> Never argue with an idiot. He'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.
<thecrono> Hrm, my computer doesn't have a flopp drive..and my winxp cd isn't bootable
<ForgeAus> so in a way it has similar roots to linux if you go far enough back lol
<ForgeAus> your XPCD doesn't boot?
<ForgeAus> then its not a legal copy of XP!
<thecrono> i don't suppose its possiable to install windowxp onto a ntfs partition
<vincent_> hehe ive never actually SEEN a legal XP
<ForgeAus> of course a PXE XP would probably be handty for you
<thecrono> PXE?
<vincent_> im pretty sure it is thecrono
<ForgeAus> actually XP can ONLY be installed into an NTFS (or FAT32) partition
<vincent_> isnt ntfs windows' standard format?
<mueslix> vincent_: yeah of course it is
<thecrono> not via linux it can't..can it?
<vincent_> probably not..
<ForgeAus> hmm I wonder if you can use HPFS for XP? lol that would be fun to mess with
<mueslix> you want to install xp via linux?
<vincent_> but you should be able to boot into it, ive nevert seen a winxp that isnt bootable
<ForgeAus> I know you can get an ifs for it, but bootup?
<thecrono> i have no other choice
<mueslix> newsflash: thecrono is actually a chat bot
<thecrono> xpcd doesn't boot
<thecrono> this is a real stinker
<vincent_> any of you gentlemen know how id go about installing a 32 bit app on a 64 distro?
<vincent_> you can probably dl an image of a startup disk thecrono
<mueslix> vincent_: as long as you got the 32bit userland stuff (libc e.g.) it should be fine, iirc
<thecrono> then i gotta deal with drivers too
<thecrono> ugh
<vincent_> but when i go to install a deb package it says its the wrong architecture
<vincent_> or am i still missing 32b packages muesli?
<thecrono> this is going to be a pain in the arse
<firecrotch> precisely why people hate reinstalling Windows :)
<thecrono> they didn't send an xpcd with my PC
<thecrono> it was a dell
<mueslix> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<mueslix> vincent_: maybe it helps
<thecrono> infatc, they sent no cd what so ever
<ForgeAus> vincent either his bios is messed up, or his XPCD isn't genuine
<thecrono> its not genuine
<vincent_> ohh bless you mueslix
<vincent_> :D
<thecrono> i made it myself
<firecrotch> thecrono:  Then there should be a restore partition on your hard drive
<vincent_> yeh crono, do a search, what internet do you have?
<vincent_> coz youd be best of just dling the image
<ForgeAus> thecrono you can get a copy of the media for free basically if you have a valid licence for XP
<thecrono> what itnernet?..comcast?
<ForgeAus> just ring Microsoft...
<firecrotch> Or Dell
<thecrono> dell send my a pc with no cds or anything liol
<ForgeAus> the licence is the key, once you got that your in the door...
<thecrono> just the pc in a box with white foam balls
<ForgeAus> thecrono sounds like that should be illegal to do, not certain if it actually is tho
<ForgeAus> maybe you should be more careful about what you spend your money on?
<thecrono> lol
<ForgeAus> sometimes theres a reason why things come cheap
<firecrotch> Microsoft couldn't care less how you install XP - whether it's from a genuine XP CD or not, as long as you have a valid key
<vincent_> aww if we had money we wouldnt be using linux ;)
<ForgeAus> exactly firecrotch
<thecrono> they should invent a way to run two OS at the same time..that would make life easyer
<ForgeAus> as long as they got their money they're happy to help you any way you want...
<mueslix> vincent_: no, we'd be pouring gin & guice with our bitches
<ForgeAus> you can crono
<firecrotch> thecrono:  If you call or email Dell, they will send you a restore CD for your computer, for free, which will restore it to just as if you opened the box
<thecrono> without having to reboot to switch>?
<ForgeAus> theres several ways of running multiple OS's concurrently
<mueslix> thecrono: it's called virtualization and it exists
<vincent_> lol mueslix
<thecrono> :O how?
<mueslix> either as software
<ForgeAus> theres A) emulation, B) Virtualization C) software layers
<mueslix> or even built into the process
<mueslix> processor even
<thecrono> if i could simply switch between kubuntu and linux on the fly this wouldn't be a problem
 * vincent_ rocks out to the best solo ever written
<brmassa> guys, anyone knows how to stop konqueror from searching a word on strigi everytime i click with the middle button on a html page?
<ForgeAus> A) is for programs like Executor and UAE, etc...
<mueslix> i told you guys
<mueslix> he's either a chat bot or really pissed
<ForgeAus> B) is for Virtualbox, VMware, qemu, etc...
<brmassa> guys, anyone knows how to stop KONQUERORkonqueror from searching a word on strigi everytime i click with the middle button on a html page?
<brmassa> ops
<ForgeAus> and C) is for well... Wine I guess ...
<thecrono> how do i do it? heh
<thecrono> how does this work? to be specific
<vincent_> lol brmassa its a pain in the arse ey
<mueslix> thecrono: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=intel+vanderpool&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<thecrono> wouldn't switching between kubuntu/winxp require a reboot?
<ForgeAus> Thecrono get qemu (takes some work that way so you might need a frontend or some reading up)
<mueslix> thecrono: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=v1F&q=vmware&btnG=Search&meta=
<ForgeAus> or Virtualbox (or vmware)
<mueslix> thecrono: no, they actually run at the same time
<ForgeAus> yes... you can use it to run another os inside a window
<mueslix> that's why it's called virtualization. it's running on a virtual pc which runs on a real pc
<thecrono> so you can like...uh, 'alt-tab' between them [you know what i mean]
<ForgeAus> you can even use network communication between them
<firecrotch> I don't think virtualization would be a good solution either though for him, considering that he uses windows for gaming
<brmassa> vincent_: there is no solution for this?
<ForgeAus> thecrono you can do this in EITHER XP OR Linux
<ForgeAus> firecrotch I agree
<vincent_> brmassa: there is one, i think, but i havent used ti yet
<mueslix> firecrotch: not necessarily true. if it's abstracted on the hardware layer and no other virtualizations are active, you barely lose any power
<vincent_> brmassa: im sure that you can just change the mapped keys
<ForgeAus> actually I think he'd be better off virtualizing Linux from within XP for his purposes
<thecrono> does virtualization actually work..or is it somethign i shouldn't expect to be bugfree
<thecrono> yeah, i only want linux to learn coding on the side
<ForgeAus> um not sure what oyu mean by bugfree exactly but it should work for most purposes
<mueslix> it's virtually bugfree
<thecrono> was going to start python
<mueslix> (haha)
<vincent_> well friends, im off to play warcraft 3
<vincent_> gg all, cya
<thecrono> what better way to do python than on a os for of opensource stuff
<firecrotch> thecrono: you don't need linux to learn python
<thecrono> full of*
<ForgeAus> I did have a major crash using virtualization once but that was mostly my fault the virtualization issue just complicated the matter thats all
<ForgeAus> you can get Python for virtually every platform anyway
<thecrono> i think i'll just reinstall XP :(
<thecrono> but omg it will be a pain in the BUT
<mueslix> so who's running kde4 already in here? (no i'm not going to ask questions, i'm just statistically puzzled)
<thecrono> i better get all my drivers now
<ForgeAus> I'm a real fan of this andlinux
<ForgeAus> you can even integrate kde apps into your windows environment with it!
<firecrotch> mueslix, I've been flip-flopping back and forth between KDE3 and 4
<thecrono> you can get kde for windows?
<ForgeAus> yes
<thecrono> :O
<ForgeAus> kde4win
<ForgeAus> native
<DaveDorm> mueslix: I installed it last night
<thecrono> no oen tells me this stuff before hand
<firecrotch> DaveDorm:  Does it run well?
<ForgeAus> but I wouldn't suggest it necessarily
<mueslix> are you guys "just users"
<DaveDorm> ForgeAus: wha? kde4win?
<mueslix> ?
<ForgeAus> yes Dave
<thecrono> i'm ;just a user'
<thecrono> i think
<ForgeAus> there used to be just a cygwin installer, but now theres a full on kde installer
<DaveDorm> mueslix: yeah, I consider myself a "power user" I am also a PC tech and do help desk stuff by trade
<DaveDorm> ForgeAus: awesome
<ForgeAus> inside windows it makes a /kde directory and you run kde apps from there
<DaveDorm> ForgeAus: I'll have to look into that for work
<ForgeAus> mostly Konqi, Kpat, etc...
<thecrono> heh, do they have a linux emulator for windows?
<ForgeAus> I don't know if theres a desktop
<ForgeAus> thecrono theres several ways of using linux environments under windows
<ForgeAus> many are subsystems
<thecrono> if i used linux under windows, i can leanr linux, and still do my other stuff
<ForgeAus> like cygwin or interix (Microsoft Services for Unix)
<DaveDorm> thecrono: yes... there is
<thecrono> is it possiable to use kubuntu specificly , under windows?
<DaveDorm> thecrono: I can't remember the name of it though, crap
<mueslix> sorry guys, i get the cringes again
<ForgeAus> cygwin even comes with an X-server built in
<mueslix> that's not linux
<mueslix> and it's not running linux
<mueslix> it's merely a gnu toolchain
<ForgeAus> mueslix, true
<mueslix> + bash
<mueslix> and a few tools
<thecrono> i know, that's why i asked if there was a linux emulator
<mueslix> having said that, yes it sounds like what thecrono wants
<thecrono> for winxp
<mueslix> thecrono: vmware
<ForgeAus> virtualization is the BEST way it seems to get linux under windows although andLinux is good
<thecrono> but,will linux need its own partition?
<ForgeAus> (I think andLinux falls more under emulation than virtualization
<thecrono> you see, i got an 80gb hard drive..and i fill it fast
<mueslix> thecrono: you can tell vmware to use a flat file if you run windows on ntfs
<thecrono> when i said linux emulator..i mean like..wine, but for windows
<ForgeAus> theres a proggy on sourceforge called keow meaning kernel emulation for windows can run some linux binaries in windows but thats mostly still in development and also mostly analogous to wine
<ForgeAus> lol thecrono
<ForgeAus> interesting timing
<ForgeAus> AndLinux has the best cohesion I've seen yet
<thecrono> that stuff is still in development stages you say?
<mueslix> ForgeAus: interesting thing, but bound to fail imo
<ForgeAus> but its still in beta
<mueslix> ForgeAus: it'd either have to provide packages like a distribution
<mueslix> or the user would have to compile all the software by himself
<ForgeAus> (AndLinux is based on coLinux)
<mueslix> otherwise i can't see them overcoming abi issues
<thecrono> abi?
<mueslix> application binary interface
<mueslix> an application usually depends on libraries
<ForgeAus> but its still in beta
<mueslix> and if the libraries don't match "a certain version" (the binary interface changed) then it wouldn't be compatible
<ForgeAus> line is another wine-like one on sourceforge
<thecrono> though all this would be fuixed if i just had two computers :D
<ForgeAus> basically the same acronym even just swap windows for linux
<ForgeAus> mueslix yes mostly thats true
<mueslix> ForgeAus: oh god, i'm not sure what's wrong with me today, but again i'll nitpick
<mueslix> the w in wine doesn't stand for windows, but for "wine"
<ForgeAus> I have found it annoying (to be honest) that linux seems so version-dependant...
<ForgeAus> true Mueslix since its a recursive acronym
<mueslix> ForgeAus: you wouldn't be if you were a programmer
<ForgeAus> but then it has to recurse to something starting with w
<mueslix> that's why programming for windows became an ugly mess
<mueslix> cause they never cleaned up apis for compatibilities sake
<mueslix> so you end up with 20 methods, all doing the same
<mueslix> all with different issues
<mueslix> just with different parameters
<ForgeAus> which means the l in line stands for line :)
<mueslix> ForgeAus: ezzally
<thecrono> lol
<thecrono> kubuntu took 30 minutes    to install..windows xp takes 3 hours
<thecrono> ffs
<ForgeAus> but what does the w (and or l) stand for once you have done all the iterations?
<Tm_T> !language | thecrono ;)
<ubotu> thecrono ;): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mueslix> ForgeAus: it's infinitely recursive
<ForgeAus> hehe mueslix don't get me started on infinity
<mueslix> probably indicating that wine will always try to catchup in a god-given spiral of seeking failure
<ForgeAus> I had a HUGE argument with ppl in #Philosophy on undernet about that infinity-1 is non-reductable
<ForgeAus> they tried to tell me that infinity-1 = infinity
<ForgeAus> to say that breaks the very meaning of the = sign
<mueslix> oh no
<mueslix> heh yeah
<mueslix> easiest prove
<mueslix> i'd just be too afraid to use
<mueslix> what with the universe collapsing and shit
<thecrono> you think that is stupid..someone told me one that somethign that does nto exist, can bring tiself into existance
<Tm_T> kids
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mueslix> he's christian i spose?
<thecrono> no, he was an aethist
<ForgeAus> thecrono in a sense he's right
<mueslix> Tm_T: haha :D
<Tm_T> mueslix: thecrono: please
<mueslix> Tm_T: it's 6am everywhere kubuntu's used ;-)
<ForgeAus> no it isn't
<mueslix> ForgeAus: ssssssh
<ForgeAus> its 5.30 pm here in Australia :)
<thecrono> well, i'm going to..sadly..install winxp...it was a fun 2 days
<Tm_T> mueslix <3
<mueslix> heh, haven't been kicked from a channel in years. refreshing :)
<mueslix> Tm_T: <3 :)
<thecrono> i'm sitll gonna hang in this channel though :D
<Tm_T> mueslix: isn't it, anyway, please, keep offtopicness in small numbers, thanks
<thecrono> later
<mueslix> Tm_T: sorry, np
<gorlak> hi, i have a question, i am running a kubuntu 7.04 server (well desktop) with webmin, when my other linux machine tries to download files from the server it can only DL them at 150k/sec, however when i upload to the server i can do 20 megs in about 5 seconds, i have 1gig line throughout the entire wired correction any ideas where i can look on why this is happening?
<thecrono> what do i need to do to make my entier HD 1 ntfs partition..and format it?
<ForgeAus> klikit sounds interesting too, mostly just kubuntu with a web-based frontend to apt
<thecrono> Kubuntu keeps loading
<ForgeAus> basically like cnr I guess
<thecrono> i found an winxp boot disk
<thecrono> but it hangs heh
<thecrono> and then kubuntu boots
<thecrono> So what so i need to do to reformat my entier HD?
<thecrono> i forgot the name of the partition program
<ForgeAus> thecrono kubuntu has qtparted and xp has diskpart
<thecrono> the xp disk gets to 'checkign ahrdware configureation...' and then hangs
<ForgeAus> thecrono you might need scsi/raid drivers
<dave> is anyone else having problems updating from the canonical repositories?
<thecrono> nah, ive installed on my pc before
<thecrono> with this cd
<ForgeAus> then why is it hanging?
<thecrono> dunno
<ForgeAus> it shouldn't
<thecrono> but the CPU light stays on
<thecrono> maby it jsut takes an awefly long time? o.O
<thecrono> its been ahwile sence i installed winxp
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<thecrono> how do i get to the linux partition program?
<thecrono> hrm, well, let me try it again,
<ForgeAus> boot from the LiveCD and either type qtparted in a console
<ForgeAus> or run the installer
<thecrono> ok
<ForgeAus> note: qtparted is case sensitive so it may be something like QTpartEd I'm not entirely sure
<ForgeAus> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<thecrono> bootcd won'twork
<thecrono> is there any way to install windows from linux?
<thecrono> winxp
<val0> thecrono you are still here???
<eternal> hello
<thecrono> yes
<thecrono> i'm trying to delete linux and reinstall xp
<thecrono> but my bootcd won't bootproperly
<val0> thecrono dude, you never sleep?? LOL, that's a long day for you!
<val0> thecrono was you XP cd bootable before?
<thecrono> is there any way to reformat the entier drive, and place something like dos on the drive, so it boots to prompt?
<thecrono> yes, it hangs now
<thecrono> it gets to checkign hardware configureation..and hangs
<val0> thecrono what stage does it go to?
<val0> thecrono ok
<thecrono> i was thinking it may be my HD
<thecrono> the boot cd works ive used it
<thecrono> i'
<val0> thecrono so you've tried a bunch of times and it hangs every time or you've tried it once and still waiting for it to finish what it's doing?
<thecrono> it does nothing, the Cd spins for a while..it stops...then the CPU light goes on..but theres no sound..i left it for about 30 minutes
<thecrono> the processor isn't doing anything
<val0> thecrono well there are a few things we can do to achive what you want. just depends if you have time :D
<thecrono> i got time
<thecrono> i was thinking i could reformat the entier thing, make a 1 gb partition, and load DOs or something onto it :D
<val0> thecrono ok well you can first d/l a bootable cd/diskette and re-write your mbr, format your h/d and all those good things before we even start installing anything new
<thecrono> and then manually install windows
<thecrono> no floppy drives
<val0> thecrono that's fine, you can boot of a CD
<thecrono> know any bootable cds?
<thecrono> i think i formated the drive already anyways
<thecrono> or dalated the aprtitions atleast
<thecrono> dleeted*
<val0> thecrono to make sure that there are NO misunderstanding and I am not helping destroy your data for nothing, you are SURE that you want to get rid of linux and install win XP???
<thecrono> yes
<thecrono> complete wipe, and reinstall xp
<val0> thecrono ok
<thecrono> and...i probably have to do it from a live cd
<val0> thecrono http://www.bootdisk.com/
<_6StringKng_> !Konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<val0> thecrono is where you get a bootable cd and the utils we need to clean everything up
<_6StringKng_> can someone help me with conversation?
<_6StringKng_> konversation*
<thecrono> i cannot burn anything though..i'm using a live cd
<val0> _6StringKng_ i'll try but can't promise anything
<val0> thecrono ok, you are using the Live CD, nothing is installed on the HD and you trying to install XP on it right?
<thecrono> theres a broken partition linux instakll on the HD
<_6StringKng_> k, well anyways, I use Ubuntu 7.10 but I use Konversation for my IRC Client, I was wondering how I would go about to get the OSD working in the Gnome desktop enviroment, seems I can't get it working
<thecrono> i want to wipe it, make it ntfs, install xp
<val0> thecrono ok
<val0> _6StringKng_ sorry kde only here :(
<_6StringKng_> ah, okay then, well I can use the systray notifications, was hoping the OSD would work
<val0> _6StringKng_ i have Konversation but installed on KDE, have you tried #ubuntu? :D
<val0> thecrono got a USB stick?
<_6StringKng_> well figured, KDE app, ask here, but I'll try
<thecrono> no..i got n mp3 stick..which is uh..kinda can hold data lol
<thecrono> it can hold any format of data
<_6StringKng_> yeah same thing basically
<val0> thecrono so the only thing that we have to boot from are your LIVE cd and XP cd?
<_6StringKng_> both arew flash data correct then should be able to do it
<thecrono> pretty much
<thecrono> maby my kubuntu install works still
<thecrono> would that help?
<val0> thecrono try it
<thecrono> k brb
<thecrono> nope, grub couldn't even laod
<thecrono> error 22
<val0> thecrono error 22 on windows load or XP load?
<thecrono> what?
<thecrono> GRUB
<thecrono> kubuntu
<thecrono> couldn'tload
<thecrono> i have to use live cd
<val0> thecrono yep just wondering
<ol_dude67> thecrono, what did you do you was able to use kubuntu earlier?
<thecrono> deleetd root
<thecrono> lol
<val0> thecrono try again to boot using your XP cd, if you manage select the RECOVERY CONSOLE
<ol_dude67> oh shit
<thecrono> i can'tselect anything
<thecrono> it says press any button to boot from disk
<val0> ol_dude67 he deleted the partition but kept the GRUB, needs to fix the mbr first
<thecrono> then it says checkign hardware configuration
<thecrono> and hangs
<val0> thecrono ok
<thecrono> its a dell operating system CD
<val0> thecrono sh!t
<val0> thecrono no access to another REAL xp cd?
<thecrono> how big is the cd bootdisk?
<thecrono> i got a burnt one lol
<thecrono> that's not bootable
<val0> thecrono if you burnt it off an iso or another original one there might be chance that it's a bootable one, unless you have already tried and you know that it doesn't boot
<thecrono> ive tried,it doesn'tboot
<ol_dude67> thecrono, do you have a command prompt?
<thecrono> no, because it goes straight to grub
<thecrono> that's why i wanted to reformat to ntfs
<sigma_1234> can i disable the logout animation in kubuntu? ie- when the screen fades out
<thecrono> if there is nothing, it sjhould go to a prompt
<thecrono> right?
<val0> ol_dude67 he really has nothing besides what a livecd gives him
<val0> thecrono not sure what you mean by nothing?
<ol_dude67> ok you can try this in terminal,
<ol_dude67> thecrono, you ready?
<thecrono> if the HD is jsut a big empty ntfs drive..and i boot the computer up...it would go to a prompt correct?
<val0> thecrono nope, check out what ol_dude67 has to say
<thecrono> yeah one sec
<ol_dude67> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<thecrono> er, open office laoded for no reason, one sec
<ol_dude67> and that may work, may not from terminal
<thecrono> permission denied
<ol_dude67> sudo
<thecrono> nothing happens..
<thecrono> white box appears
<thecrono> on next line
<thecrono> hello?
<val0> ol_dude67 woah! i just looked up the command you gave him... deadly :D
<ol_dude67> ya it erases the hard drive
<thecrono> how do i know if it worked?
<val0> ol_dude67 never knew that
<ol_dude67> try and redo your xp cdrom now
<thecrono> i don'tthink it worked..heh
<thecrono> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<thecrono> nothing happens
<thecrono> if i type..it just appears in a white box under that
<ol_dude67> thecrono, if that didnt work the only thing you can do is download the hard drives disk for it and lowlevel format which is about the same thing
<thecrono> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<thecrono> fvdgfhjkgjkghjkgh
<thecrono> fhch
<thecrono> do what?
<thecrono> that's konsole
<val0> thecrono ok here is what you can try
<ol_dude67> dell probably has a seagate hard drive in it,and you will have to go to there web site and get the restore disk.
<stoiss> uhmm when i use commandline apt-get for a program like tor... where does it install the packages to ?
<val0> thecrono can you boot into console mode only?
<thecrono> from the live cd?
<thecrono> which option is it?
<val0> thecrono yes
<thecrono> i can do OEM
<val0> thecrono i think it's called console login or something like that
<thecrono> and..?
<val0> thecrono check this out: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<val0> thecrono tell you step by step how to remove Linux and install XP
<spiroo> IN KDE3, how do i reset desktop? KDE4 has destroyed KDE3 :D
<val0> never thought that i'd be sending anyone to that page, ever...  :S
<spiroo> val0: haha
<spiroo> anyone know how to reset?
<thecrono> OOH
<thecrono> fhch5748185+0 records in
<thecrono> 5748185+0 records out
<thecrono> 2943070720 bytes (2.9 GB) copied, 432.057 seconds, 6.8 MB/s
<thecrono> is that is ol_dude?
<thecrono> the command you gave me'
<ol_dude67> should be
<thecrono> when i hit ctrl+c it gave me that
<ol_dude67> you should of got a blank hard drive
<thecrono> well,i cancelled it
<thecrono> i'll run it again
<val0> thecrono how big is your HD?
<thecrono> 80gb
<ol_dude67> 80 gig
<ol_dude67> that is truely a wicked command
<val0> thecrono well according to that speed that should take something like 8 hours to complete?
<thecrono> :O wtf
<thecrono> gparted took 30 minutes
<val0> ol_dude67 yeh, never knew it could be that simple
<thecrono> gparted took 30 minutes to do the entier drive
<val0> thecrono well devide 80Gigs by 6.8MB/s
<ol_dude67> he should be able to just kill the first part of the hard drive and start xp
<val0> ol_dude67 yeh he needs to fix the mbr
<thecrono> 90% of the hard drive was empty
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<thecrono> how do i start gparted?
<val0> ol_dude67 and he can do that from the xp recovery mode to which he can't get in because the cd freezes
<ol_dude67> it shouldnt now
<xavibu> hi !
<ol_dude67> ello
<ol_dude67> "D
<thecrono> i didn'tfinish that command oldude
<val0> thecrono ok try it again, boot into XP
<thecrono> ok, brb
<spiroo> does not anyone know how to reset desktop settings?
<ol_dude67> spiroo, im not sure there is a reset?
<val0> spiroo you want to revert to KDE3 or just reset the setting of your current desktop?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, you could rename ~/.kde
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, .kde stores your kde settings. What are you exactly trying to achieve?
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: My desktop has crashed, there is no wallpaper and no icons, because KDE4 crashed.
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, so you want to reset your kde4 settings or revert to kde3?
<val0> spiroo log out and restart the X server?
<spiroo> both
<ubuntu> hello all
<ubuntu> can any1 help with an installation question???
<spiroo> I want to remove KDE4, reset KDE3 without loosing KDM. I cannot remove KDE4. If I do I cannot login at all.
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, ifyou log out and choose your log in session as kde3 (might say kde)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: I amo logged in as KDE3
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, then rename all ~/.kde folders and reboot
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, like .kde4 .kde or whatever you got
<spiroo> allright, but what you mean with rename all of them, what happens?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<ubuntu> ok, sorry, while performing install on kubuntu it didn't proceed after step 5 (resizing) and also doesn't allow me to partition manually due to 3 existing primary partitions already there, what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, when you reboot. the system will see no .kde folder and create a new one from stock
<ubuntu> linux-swap and root have to be primary so how can I make it fit? should I just let it partition automatically? and if so why doesn't it get past step 5?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, is there free space on your drive for kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hi spiroo
<spiroo> hi, it did not work
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, did you rename all the .kde folders?
<spiroo> It says for KDE-Panel: Malfunctioned /:system and :URL
<spiroo> I think so
<ubuntu> yes there is, actionparsnip, I ran system recovery of windows today
<spiroo> No it says Malformed URL: /:system
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, if you have unpartitioned space you can let the installer use it automatically
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, can you do use a pastebin of ls -a in your home directory please
<ubuntu> when I did that it remained stuck in resizing
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, ahhh so you are making space using pated?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spiroo> http://pastebin.org/16786
<spiroo> I got new folders for both kde4 and kde :D
<ubuntu> what is pated? I tried resizing w/kubuntu installer itself.
<ubuntu> kubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, rename all the lines from 33 to 38
<brmassa> guys, why the autocomplete feature from search field keeps giving me numbers amoung the possible phrases? if i right "brazil" then it shows: "2", "brazil nuts", "237", "brazilian consulate", "000 results"
<brmassa> s\right\write
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, .kde .kde_old .kde_uhm .kde4 kde_uhm .kderc
<spiroo> why and how?
<brmassa> ops... on KONQUEROR
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, rename all those ones to something different (or move them to a folder)
<ubuntu> is it true I can remain online while installing kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, they store all the settings for kde. Just like .ktorrent holds the settings for ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, if you rename them then when you load kde the folder is there but not the expected name so the system will make a brand new one from stock
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, i meant parted
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, don't see why not :D
<spiroo> ah okay, but I just did and it does not owrk?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, you didnt do them ALL. there are 5 kde folders you needed to do and you only did one
<ubuntu> cool,  I'm going to try again
<bentob0x> what is port 8001 used for?
<spiroo> allright
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, http://www.auditmypc.com/port/udp-port-8001.asp
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, google is useful for that sort of thing :D
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, thats all I just did
<bentob0x> ActionParsnip: I use Google always before I ask a question yes, did you actually read that page instead of copy/pasting it stupidly here?
<bentob0x> that page is a scam
<ubuntu> ok now I got 'failed to create enough space for installation'
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, yep. its for vcom-tunnel
<bentob0x> I find it funny that I can't see vcom-tunnel mentionned in the next 20 results in Google
<ubuntu> I know I have plenty of space when only about 10gigs out of 60 is being used
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, Its all im finding
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: When i renmaed, a folder appeared directly for .kde again.
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, http://www.babylon.com/definition/8001/English
<spiroo> before reboot
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, http://www.corruptedfilerepair.com/Ports/Port-Type-tcpudp-vcom-tunnel-8001.asp
<val0> bentob0x this is not a scam!
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, hmm not seen that
<val0> bentob0x http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, I can keep pasting stuff but i will get banned for spamming
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, not seen that one man, sorry. No I dea
<val0> ActionParsnip you check that one out too if you want, it's pretty detailed
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: hehe okay, thanks for help anyway :)
<bentob0x> k thx, btw, sorry for saying 'stupidly', ActionParsnip didn't mean anything bad
<bentob0x> ok now, what does a vcom-tunnel connection do on my machine?
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, its cool man. ive had worse. you could insult anything and i dont mind
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, just watch other folk as it might get you alienated
<bentob0x> of course, but I'm not that kind of guy anyway
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, http://lists.shed.com/pipermail/xtensionlist/2006/007513.html
<spiroo> Damn, I cannot do anything on desktop :(
<spiroo> I succesfully removed KDE4.
<stoiss> uhnmm after installing tor i cant save the file after editing the cofig.. why ?
<spiroo> And trashcan does not work :(
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, did you run your editor with kdesu?
<stoiss> what is that ? i just edited it in kate
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, you edited it as a user. You needed to run it with kdesu kate <filename to edit>
<stoiss> ahh ok thanks.. yeah i forgot that..
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, then you are editing as admin
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, do NOT use sudo
<val0> VCOM - is a Visibility and Cabon Monoxide Monitor... and it motors it through port 8001. LOL
<val0> *monitors
<bentob0x> lol
<val0> so don't fart near your computer :D
<ActionParsnip> val0, haha, does it flow in through my open 10/100 interface?
<stoiss> what is the diffrence of kdesu and sudo ? i know sudo is as root but what does the kdesu do then
<bentob0x> the host was kubrick.freenode.net
<val0> (if you  foolishly have that port open!!)
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, sudo is for command line stuff like apt, cp, rm etc. kdesu is for gui apps like kate, kwrite, irefox etc
<stoiss> ahhh i see. thanks
<val0> ActionParsnip yeh it can come from there too. or like i said a good taco dinner can cause an alarm as well
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, sudo will work but it can harm your permissions and make your system not work
<stoiss> ok
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, technically you can use kdesu for them all
<spiroo> Is it possible to reinstall Kubuntu 7.10 without CD?
<spiroo> I want to reinstall it inside Kubuntu. I am in school so I have not any CD for the moment
<spiroo> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, reinstall the whole thing?
<spiroo> yes
<spiroo> format all and install again inside this dist
<spiroo> like install thingy in liveCD
<spiroo> Seems like I crashed everything
<blahblah1423> wow
<therealcrono> i'm ghosted like 5 times on freenode
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, you could use apt to reinstall everything from the web
<therealcrono> it worked val0 and ol-dude
<ol_dude67> your welcom
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, get googling for man apt
<stoiss> ActionParsnip: do you know if its possible to directly port ( copy ) programs from a debian based livecd ? i need like pentests and such from a backtrack cd installed here..
<therealcrono> later i might look at one of those linux emulators/virtualizations
<jhend60> ok hi everyone again
<ActionParsnip> stoiss, do you mean install them to the live environment?
<jhend60> i have installed kubuntu again
<jhend60> on a laptop
<jhend60> and it works
<jhend60> but now i am in tty6
<jhend60> how do i change to normal again
<jhend60> (im in a consold_
<jhend60> console
<jhend60> what button do i press?
<stoiss> ActionParsnip: no basicly i want to know if i can copy the installed directories from the livecd and paste them into the /ect folder in the installed ubuntu
<ForgeAus> stoiss it won't work
<ForgeAus> I lost my /etc recently
<ForgeAus> and copied a live version to replace it
<ForgeAus> and I didn't have much luck sofar
<ForgeAus> it did make my system bootable but still no X yet...
<ForgeAus> and no network...
<ActionParsnip> how do you lose /etc?
<ForgeAus> um a big crash turned it into a file instead of a directory
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, yikes!
<ForgeAus> so I fsck'd it and it put all my files into numbered ones in the lost+found directory
<jhend60> some1 help please?
<ForgeAus> I was hoping to update it to feisty or later too
<therealcrono> ol_dude do you know of a general windows channel anywhere?
<ForgeAus> (ironically just after the crash I was able to finally fix my dpkg lol :)... )
<jhend60> ok i have accidentally switched to tty mode (console) how do i swap to gui again?
<ForgeAus> (I had a package that didn't like installing)
<ol_dude67> jhend60, try hitting ctl,alt n f7
<val0> this is as close to something usable as i could find re: port 8001 http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wchelp/v5r6/topic/com.ibm.commerce.admin.doc/tasks/tsrwcic.htm
<val0> therealcrono so nothing helped?
<ol_dude67> #windows
<spiroo> Does anybody know how to reinstall Kubuntu inside itself. Yes I have googled, do not found anything.
<val0> spiroo what do you mean to reinstall kubuntu inside itself?
<val0> spiroo you want to reinstall the KDE or the Linux OS?
<ForgeAus> spiroo how did you install it to begin with?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<ForgeAus> from the live CD you simply run the installer ubiquity it will overwrite your Kubuntu with a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, check near the botttom. There is a --reinstall option
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, he doesnt have the cd
<spiroo> ForgeAus: From beginning I used liveCD, but I do not have nayone for now :(
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> spiroo well you could download one... but that will take time/download
<spiroo> I know, but I cannot burn CD in school :D
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, sudo apt-get kdelibs --reinstall (i think its kdelibs, not sure. can someone verify)
<spiroo> ah you mean like that ;P
<se7en> someone know why i get Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such device or address
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, did you google?
<spiroo> yes
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, good. then you'd have seen the reinstall switch for apt
<ol_dude67> se7en, ya i had that problem too, so i switched to vmware.
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, this will redownload the thing you specify and install it over the top
<spiroo> I know about the reinstall for applications, but does it work to reinstall everything? I mean adept will crash when I reinstall everything?
 * se7en likes qemu ...
<val0> ol_dude67 where did you get vmware for linux? Desktop or server option?
<spiroo> anyway it is not kdelibs
<ol_dude67> se7en , try in the #qemu
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, why will it crash?
<ol_dude67> and i got vmware from repos
<ActionParsnip> se7en, virtualbox for me :)
<val0> ol_dude67 ??? really? i looked for it :S
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: Because reinstall the whole system while you are inside it, it is built to crash if so
<ol_dude67> ah no try sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, no because the program is in ram
<se7en> ActionParsnip: i like virtualbox as well qemu is just so nice and fast ...
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: okay then :) Just have to find the core package to reinstasll everything
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, how are you supposed to ever update adept through adept. It doesnt show the updated version until you rerun it fresh
<ActionParsnip> spiroo, thats why you have to close all fiefoxes when you update it so the new one can be run
<val0> ol_dude67 do they only offer server or there is a desktop option as well?
<ActionParsnip> se7en, qemu has native cpu access. the cpu on qemu systems is not emulated :D
<spiroo> okay :) I see ;P
<ol_dude67> val0, dont know didnt look for anything but the server.
<val0> ol_dude67 cool cool
<spiroo> Anyway I do not find the core package, does naybody know which I have to reinstall?
<se7en> if i get it to work ... :) ActionParsnip
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> i have a nother buh
<jhend60> bug
<jhend60> i fixed the other one
<jhend60> why is ther Huge text on the login screen?
<jhend60> and How do i fix it?
<typoe> how huge?
<jhend60> really really huge unreadable
<jhend60> others have had this problem chk the web
<jhend60> GOOGLE: Kubuntu Huge text on Login Screen
 * jhend60 NUDGES everyone
<ol_dude67> jhend60, i have never had that happen to me.thats a new one.
<ol_dude67> jhend60, do you use grub or lilo?
<jhend60> i dont no
<jhend60> im a noob, but i suppose grub
<ol_dude67> when you boot does it say grub?
<jhend60> just got kubuntu from site
<jhend60> no
<jhend60> but i did see the word 'grub'in the setup
<jhend60> just instaleld it
<ol_dude67> then you use grub
<typoe> does ctrl-alt-(keypad +/-) change size?
<jhend60> ill try
<jhend60> ive logged in now! im not on kubuntu im on different pc
<spiroo> Please, I want Linux in school
<jhend60> get eduLinux
<jhend60> edubuntu
<typoe> hit teachers over head, if that fails, hit school board over head
<spiroo> Kubuntu worked perfect until I tested to install KDE4, which I never gonna do again until they release a stable one.
<ol_dude67> spiroo, what are you using now?
<spiroo> Kubuntu 7.10
<spiroo> I successfully removed Kd4 after awhile. But now KDE3 does not work correct, some files or settings are corrupt.
<spiroo> And renaming ~/.kde does not work
<ol_dude67> you could just make a new user?
<spiroo> Not sure if that gonna do it. But I can test. Not for the moment though. I downloading latest Prison Break which I wanna watch :D
<ol_dude67> k,whatever..lol
<typoe> you watch on kubuntu?
<spiroo> If that does not work then, I must use LiveCD?
<spiroo> yes ;P
<typoe> good
<spiroo> where else?
<typoe> sometimes coec only run on evil os
<typoe> codec
<spiroo> haha :D Kaffeine works very well if you compare with WMP.
<spiroo> .mkv works and HD and .srt, so why use Windows?
<spiroo> anyway, that OT.
<val0> is there a command to see if a package is available through apt-get?
<spiroo> KDE4 is the future ;P
<SlimeyPete> val0: apt-cache search <name>
<val0> SlimeyPete thanks
<SlimeyPete> it's a fuzzy search so you don't have to give the full name, just a keyword or part-name will do
<val0> SlimeyPete awesome
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> im stuffed now
<jhend60> ive changed monitor settings
<jhend60> in admin mode
<jhend60> to make then 1024x1028
<jhend60> whatever itis
<jhend60> and now its not working in gui
<ActionParsnip> olla peeps
<ol_dude67> ello
<sigma_> when i press the power button on my pc i want it to shutdown and not display logout options, how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248478
<ol_dude67> cant you set that in systems settings?
<sigma_> ol_dude67 - where about in system settings?
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, np dude
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: um thats only for gnome, how do i do it in kde?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649582
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, any use
<ActionParsnip> ?
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: cool it worked, thanks. got a pc that wont have a keyboard, just for a file and print server so putting it off without that fix would have been a mission!
<jhend60> ok i am updating my kubuntu so now my GIANT text problem should be fixed
<jhend60> i have moved my task bar so i can see it to the top
<jhend60> coz i have acer aspire 1640z and it is a bit buggered
<rysiek> guys, I am missing menu icons in openOffice on gutsy (clean install+full update)
<rysiek> can't seem to find a solution
<rysiek> erm... scratch that. sudo aptitude install openoffice-style-default
<jonathan_> I am having a rather tricky problem with printing pdfs on kubuntu 7.10. The driver works perfectly, but printing from kpdf or using a kdeprinter filter produces only a blank page.
<aantipop> im unable to send files from my mobile to my desktop via bluetooth at the moment. it used to work, now they dont see each other. any idea what could be wrong ?
<jonathan_> Can anyone help me print pdf files to an otherwise working cups?
<till_> hi. i need any (preferable open-source) solution for web-services monitoring. it includes both http and other services monitoring. is there any "clever application" ;) that could recognize if for example only mysql is down (smth. like "mysql_connect failed" is displayed with other content) but http is on. :)
<thomas__> till_: you could write a script easily that checks wether your servers are still running
<emilsedgh> till_: and there is a php class for that in phpclasses.org
<till_> thomas__: of course i could but it will take some time. i need a quick solution.
<thomas__> till_: it's a rather quick solution
<till_> thomas__: emilsedgh: the application i need is some kind of "artifical intelligence" :)
<thomas__> till_: check #apache
<emilsedgh> till_: im sure there are many things for that, but you should just find them...
<till_> something like Nagios or Whatsup but with more clever "brain" inside
<thomas__> till_: google will bring you salvation
<till_> thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> woah!
<ActionParsnip> crazy
<ForgeAus> heeh yeah,
<se7en> whoooo
<ForgeAus> I never know whetehr to say "your back", or "we're back" after a netsplit :)
<till_> welcome back ;)
<ActionParsnip> what causes that?
<marx2k> stupid internet
<ol_dude67> i was wondering if i had left?
<marx2k> it's caused by one major IRC server disconnecting from another and reconnecting..along with all the users sitting on it
<ForgeAus> yes basically when servers lack cohesion ... one may go down or may simply just lose its link to another
<ActionParsnip> marx2k, like a redundant server stepping in as backup?
<gladier> hmm
<gladier> way of getting around it generates LOTS of traffic
<gladier> insteal of bieng a star style network it needs to become a mesh
<gladier> link between kubric and brown goes down? who cares ... they can talk through another node
<marx2k> on certain networks like EFnet, this used to allow people to join and take over operator status of a channel
<marx2k> "taking over on a netsplit"
<gladier> simlar to googles links between data centres
<gladier> actually
<gladier> ]that would be a rather rad idea
<gladier> google having an IRC network
<bikerpeter> hallo
<bikerpeter> 1 question please
<ol_dude67> why is the grass green?
<bikerpeter> it is impossible to install K/ubuntu on an FSC Notebook - modell Amilo Pro V2030  - any idea  what 's to do ?
<bikerpeter> ( in winter time green grass ??? )
<ol_dude67> you wanted 1 question so i asked...just a pun sorry
<ol_dude67> bikerpeter, what kind of specs does this notebook have? like ram hard drive
<bikerpeter> Sata 40 GB HDD, 512 MB RAM
<ol_dude67> what video card?
<bikerpeter> at the moment I try to figure out of the manual - it 's without any OS
<ol_dude67> oh ok, well you can always try it then, if anything just use the safe graphics mode
<Absurdo> IRC is just multiplayer notepad
<emilsedgh> !
<bikerpeter> it seems I have to check it in another way no info in the manual ( Knoppix DVD is part of shipment )
<emilsedgh> Absurdo: IRC is a culture
<bikerpeter> How can I figure out the graphic card ?
<ol_dude67> well if it was shipped  with that then it should run kubuntu then
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, from what Ive googled it looks pretty compatible :)
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, run it from Live and see what works / doesnt work
<bikerpeter> yes I started the live - so I don 't understand the probs
<emilsedgh> bikerpeter: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, do all your devices work ok (sound, wifi (if you have it), ok display)?
<bikerpeter> but it needed 10x longer to start - not really stable
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, you are running of cd, cd = slow
<bikerpeter> the image was ok and sound startet - I tried also the graphics secure mode
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, do you use / have wireless and does it work ok?
<bikerpeter> it is not the 1. notebook where I installed it - but the 1. time of probs
<bikerpeter> the FSC has WLAN but I connected the LAN Cabel
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, looks ok to me then. If you are happy with it i'd go ahead and install but its your call
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, can you do a lspci | grep -i vga emilsedgh
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bikerpeter
<ubotu> bikerpeter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bikerpeter> excuse - missunderstanding - I clicked INSTALL at the live CD Boot - but after 1 hour !!! it don't goes further as the 1. of 6 steps aof installation - HW RESET !!
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, stop the command at vga :)
<bikerpeter> please explain ( pastebin - that unknown for me )
<Tm_T> bikerpeter: you paste text there and hit the submit button
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, go to the site and paste the output of the command lspci | grep -i vga
<Tm_T> bikerpeter: then it directs you to page that has your paste, then copy that url to us etc ;)
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, you will then be given a url, paste it in here and we will see what you put
<ActionParsnip> biker if you paste it in here it can scroll the text and confuse people
<ActionParsnip> like me
<ActionParsnip> :)
<bikerpeter> I see the URL page - I try
<bikerpeter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53286/
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, good one :)
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, ok not so good
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, you need to run the command then pastebin the output
<bikerpeter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53288/
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, kde menu ->system -> konsole
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, got a black box now. like a DOS window?
<ol_dude67> you dont have to paste everything in there just the major things that take a lot of lines
<bikerpeter> I know Terminal / Konsole
<bikerpeter> but the Amilo is off
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, do the lspc | grep -i vga in there
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter,ok
<bikerpeter> it need to start LIVE 30 Min !!!
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, ok man
<bikerpeter> I will use that command - as sudo ?
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, user is fine
<bikerpeter> ok - I have to come back when it 'a "active"
<ActionParsnip> bikerpeter, see you on the other side
<bikerpeter> thank 's for the moment
<Gerrit> Hi, I would like to configure kubuntu to select a glyph from a different font if the glyph is missing in the current font. How would I do that?
<Gerrit> I am using BPG Courier and would like to use Dejavu Sans Mono if a glyph is missing in BPG Courir.
<bugs> Im having some really weird problems.. Is there a virus scanner in ubuntu?
<bugs> My sys is freezing
<Tm_T> bugs: not by default, nor any real viruses for it
<Tm_T> bugs: anyway, see what "top" tells you about your system
<bugs> I dont understand... ''What is top
<Tm_T> it's an app
<bugs> ok
<Tm_T> !console | bugs
<ubotu> bugs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> bugs: run top in Konsole, it will show what is eating cpu and memory if it is that
<ActionParsnip> freezing system....install hot-babe ;)
<ol_dude67> bugs, how much memory do you have?
<ol_dude67> and swap?
<bugs> 2meg
<Tm_T> bugs: oh, yes, also run "free -m" in Konsole :)
<ol_dude67> you mean 2 gig?
<bugs> forget...  Default when installing
<bugs> free 1503
<bugs> swap 4259
<ol_dude67> jees, and its freezing on you, you need to see which program is causing it in top
<bugs> what causes these freezes?
<bugs> there are 123   121 sleeping and I'm running firewall and xchat
<till_> bugs: kde3 or kde4?
<bugs> 3
<ol_dude67> bugs, video card?
<bugs> nvidea
<till_> bugs: i recommend "htop": "top"'s compilcated analogue...
<till_> bugs: you can see what process eats your CPU or memory
<bugs> cool   installing htop now
<bugs> so how do I interpret this htop
<Tm_T> bugs: what is your cpu usage by it? that is Konsole app once again :)
<till_> bugs: run "htop" in Konsole. then just press F6 and you will see menu on the left. select "sort by" CPU% and press enter
<till_> bugs: then in table the first process is that "ugly eater" (probably) ;)
<bugs> the process keeps switching from my user name to root but mostly on root\
<Tm_T> bugs: yes, but what process that is at the top of it?
<bugs> htop and xchat are the two top
<Tm_T> so no, it's not that then
<Tm_T> bugs: though, is you as user with those?
<ol_dude67> bugs, what were you running when it froze?
<bugs> firefox...  then xchat tring to connect here
<Tm_T> bugs: might like to add "runaway process catcher applet" to kicker ;)
<bugs> is 153 processes a high number to be on a sys
<ol_dude67> i have 216 running now
<Tm_T> bugs: depends ;)
<bugs> ok...
<thoreauputic> bugs: not usually
<bugs> thx for the help guys.. going back to work
<thoreauputic> bugs: I'm just doing IRC , browser and a terminal or two and I have 172 currently
<thoreauputic> although some of that is actually threads...
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: heh, in my high use I have ~130 processes, and you can bet I do a whole lot more than you can without insane efforts
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: I am just quoting what gkrellm is showing -a I said, some of that is threads rather than actual processes
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: same here
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: when I run without X I have a rather small number most of the time :)
<Archon> is 'Samba' in KControl > Internet & Network > Samba for samba _server_ or do i need it also for using an Active Directory server (a windows one)?
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: KDE 3 & 4 running (and often some compilation) with apps etc
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: are you running apache, knockd, sshd, etc. etc. ?
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: ssh sshfs etc, no apache
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: :)
<Whitman> I've created some icons on a desktop with kiosktool but when I try to save the changes I get an "Error in KioskTool ubuntu modifications" error.  Any idea why?
<stefan__> hello all
<stefan__> I have to connect to exchange 2003 :(
<stefan__> I tired evolution, but tghis is not working. my favorite one is kontact.
<stefan__> which client can I use to connect to exchange
<stefan__> can someone help?
<DaveDorm> stefan__: is there an extension that makes Thunderbird speak to an Exchange server?
<cef> stefan__: if the exchange server does POP3 or IMAP, then you're set.. even then, you won't get full Outlook-like functionality unless you use a 3rd party product to do it.
<cef> stefan__: so you'll get email send/receive but you won't get calendar/todo/etc integration.
<o-dog> hello again
<o-dog> does anyone know why my kde sets the resolution to 640*480 without prompting it? this is the second time it does it on startup
<ForgeAus> o-dog good question I'm not sure how linux determines resolution generally theres a list of them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> but how it chooses which particular one...
<o-dog> but it doesn't let me set it higher than it
<o-dog> restarted with re-configured screen and graphic card re-selected
<babeck> I was wondering if anyone knew how to connect to their myspqce im account through pidgin?
<DaveDorm> yep
<DaveDorm> babeck: in newer versions of Pidgin, MySpaceIM is included
<DaveDorm> babeck: at least it works for me.... :)
<babeck> DaveDorm: I keep getting an invalid password error.
<o-dog> ahh thanks ForgeAus
<o-dog> it's somehow locked my screen not to show resolutions over 640*480 :D
<ol_dude67> babeck, mine worked as well
<DaveDorm> babeck: you need to use the same email/pw combo you use for MySpace... question, have you ever used the Windows MySpace IM service? I had to connect once with the Windows client before Pidgin would work... but that was just me
<DaveDorm> babeck: I don't think Pidgin is "smart enough" to initialize the MySpace IM service
<hellmaster> hi everyone
<hellmaster> i have a question if i want fusion-icon to load at startup what was the file that i have to edit?
<babeck> oh, you use the email address for the login?  I thought you used the username after the www.myspace.com
<DaveDorm> babeck: ayup... :) just like you log in to MySpace
<DaveDorm> hellmaster: you can edit the various rc.d files... I do not know of a GUIway to do it
<DaveDorm> hellmaster: wish i did... :) I need my IRC bot to load as a service so I can play poker with my friends
<hellmaster> i know for sure that there is an autload file or something like that
<hellmaster> thats how i put many things to work at boot
<hellmaster> hmm
<DaveDorm> hellmaster: hmm... yeah maybe searchinf in Adept or Synaptic
<hellmaster> no, its not a program
<hellmaster> it like a config file or something
<hellmaster> actually .d
<Pici> !boot | hellmaster
<ubotu> hellmaster: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hellmaster> i already use it when i was using ndiswrapper
<ol_dude67> hellmaster, is it module.d?
<hellmaster> hmm maybe
<Pici> !startup | hellmaster oops, reread your question
<ubotu> hellmaster oops, reread your question: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hellmaster> is just that i dont remember the name of the file
<babeck> DaveDorm: Thanks, works perfectly.
<ForgeAus> when you announciate kubuntu is it meant to sound like cub-un-too or koo-bunt-oo ?
<ForgeAus> (or even Q-buntu)
<hellmaster> hmmm i cant find the option for saving session on the K menu
<hellmaster> !starup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hellmaster> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
 * DaveDorm sighs
<DaveDorm> this is tedious... removing crap from my install that I don't use
<DaveDorm> Adept is slow
<ol_dude67> better to go slow, and not remove something that you shouldnt.
<DaveDorm> ol_dude67: I agree, but it just takes so long to do, for some reason... I click a checkbox, go get coffee... I mean dog slow
<DaveDorm> ol_dude67: I am taking out stuff like KMail, etc, that I simply never use
<DaveDorm> Bluetooth... I mean I don't even have it on this machine
<ol_dude67> DaveDorm, wow that is a little on the slow side.
<DaveDorm> ol_dude67: yeah, it's an older machine... I have an Edsel... a new PC is in my future, tho... :)
<DaveDorm> gonna put this one to work for the kids
<hellmaster> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hellmaster> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ol_dude67> DaveDorm, ya i have one of those myself its now being used as my router.
<jpatrick> !botabuse > hellmaster
<ol_dude67> now i didnt see him hit that bot once.:D
<hellmaster> why am i abusing the bot??
<jussi01> !nickspam > sylvain-fr_ET
<hellmaster> for asking something i have doubt?
<DaveDorm> ol_dude67: in fact, this one does not really have a good video card... can't run any of the eye candy in KDE4...
<jpatrick> hellmaster: because you can explore it with /msg ubotu !thing
<hellmaster> thats better thanks
<jpatrick> hellmaster: no problem :)
<ol_dude67> DaveDorm, mine is a year old and has onboard video from intel and it handled kde4 pretty good till it crashed and then i deleted it.
<DaveDorm> ah...
<ol_dude67> maybe when they get it so its not so buggy i might go back to it,but for right now i will stick to kde3
<DaveDorm> know what I want? Remember "Jurassic Park?" I want a file manager like that... the geekgirl sits down... "This is UNIX. I KNOW this!" -- I NEVER saw UNIX like that before! lol
<DaveDorm> all that 3D browsing... sweet
<ol_dude67> well i have a feeling that before long its going to go really fast and then everyone will be saying how did you do that before.
<DaveDorm> oh, goodie, Kopete crashed again! right on schedule...
<DaveDorm> Ghod, I hate Kopete. Like a white hot, burning poker in the eye kind of hate... the developers of Kopete should die in a fire
<ol_dude67> i dont know i use pidgin
<noaXess> is it real that kde 4 can be installed parallel to kde 3?
<DaveDorm> I usually do, but pidgin is acting wonky in KDE4
<ol_dude67> yes
<bazhang> yesh
<ol_dude67> oh i didnt try it on kde4 but i didnt use it but maybe 10 minutes when i did have it installed.
<DaveDorm> noaXess: yeppers.... doing it right now... I am on Day 2 of the standoffwith KDE4... we're kind of at love/hate
<DaveDorm> yeah... http://davedorm.com/temp/dorm2.jpg
<noaXess> DaveDorm: and u use the instruction on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php?
<DaveDorm> beholf the wonkiness
<DaveDorm> noaXess: yep... exactamundo... worked great
<noaXess> DaveDorm: wow :)
<ol_dude67> about the only thing it works great at.
<noaXess> okay..
<DaveDorm> noaXess: yeah man... all you do is select "KDE4" when logging in
<noaXess> DaveDorm: okay. :)
<DaveDorm> noaXess: just like if you install OpenBox, Enlightenment, etc
<DaveDorm> Linux is all about choice!
<noaXess> DaveDorm: you mean any other window manager.. fluxbox or wath ever..
<DaveDorm> noaXess: yes, that is right
<ForgeAus> hehe I got all of them
<ForgeAus> except kde4
<ForgeAus> and WindowMaker/Gnustep and Amiwm and a few other odd ones
<ForgeAus> oh yeah Oborox
<DaveDorm> I wanna try e17
<DaveDorm> I had e14 ages ago but became a KDE Whore
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> I tried e14
<DaveDorm> I never liked Gnome.
<ForgeAus> same KDE can be very windows-like in some ways
<DaveDorm> In fact, Gnome kept me away from some of the other distros.
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<DaveDorm> yo sebastian^, what's shaking?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<noaXess> DaveDorm: what about alle the kde3 apps? will they run under kde4 or will they be updated?
<sebastian^> DaveDorm: nothing special, just wake up at 2:37 pm :-/
<DaveDorm> oh WHAT? jussi01, I mean we were talking KDE which is an integral part of Kubuntu
<DaveDorm> jeez
<DaveDorm> or was it my hello to sebastian^ that tripped the !ot ?
<jussi01> DaveDorm: The topic is Kubuntu support, not Kubuntu chat/opinions. Thanks.
<ForgeAus> hehe I think it was the other window manager talk
<ForgeAus> jussi seems a little strict on the ot thing...
<DaveDorm> I swear to ghod, if this wasn't the only game in town...
<DaveDorm> whatever, guys, you win
<ForgeAus> I mean afterall the C in IRC does stand for Chat doesn't it?
<DaveDorm> it's not just him
<bazhang> best not to argue
<DaveDorm> can I argie in *offtopic? Or will I get kicked there, too?
<squid0> DaveDorm: if there were no rules, it would be chaos
<ForgeAus> squid I think your making an assumption there
<bazhang> of course you can chat away in offtopic; when an op says no though, best to just let it lie
<ForgeAus> but I can't explain, it would be offtopic to do so :)
<squid0> ok, whatever
<noaXess> DaveDorm: if i add the deb into my repos.. than need i make a full upgrade?
<DaveDorm> noaXess: I guess you could, but all I did was apt-get the core for KDE4 as in the instructions
<sebastian^> no problems with kde4 DaveDorm?
<DaveDorm> noaXess: I have not done a dist-upgrade since adding
<noaXess> DaveDorm: that i mean..
<DaveDorm> sebastian^: I didn't say no problems... :) you missed my big complaint
<noaXess> i think its only kde3 updates..
<ForgeAus> Dave what dist have you got?
<ForgeAus> gusty? feisty? edgy?
<ForgeAus> grr gutsy
<DaveDorm> sebastian^: yeah... http://davedorm.com/temp/dorm2.jpg
<sebastian^> no i don't missed anything, i only saw this sentence but i hadn't time right now to install kde4 ;)
<DaveDorm> sebastian^: problems with KDE4 & Pidgin
<DaveDorm> ForgeAus: gutsy
<sebastian^> DaveDorm: ah ok
<ForgeAus> well pigdin is based on Gnome's GTK that could be part of your problem
<noaXess> oky.. for all.. if i add the repos from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php.. need i firt make dist-upgrade.. and then install kde4-core?
<jussi01> !nickspam > nfma
<ol_dude67> well slackware has no gnome as default, but yet i can run pidgin on it just fine and do
<ForgeAus> ol_dude, ok... maybe its some other problem then??? I don't know...
<noaXess> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DaveDorm> ForgeAus: just for grins, I went to #pidgin and asked them, they said it was the way KDE4 is choosing and rendering the pixmaps
<ForgeAus> and Kubuntu by default does have a GTK anyway (possibly GTK+ or something)
<ol_dude67> ForgeAus, i dont know either i was just stating that.
<nfma> sorry my mistake, didn;t want to spam anyone
<ForgeAus> yup Davedorm seems to make sense
<ForgeAus> can't say as I like the black taskbar :( KDE4 seems to have tried a little too hard to look like Vista :(
<ForgeAus> in some ways
<jussi01> Could we take the kde4 discussion to #kubuntu-kde4 Thanks.
<noaXess> jussi01: yeah shure :)
<jussi01> :)
<ForgeAus> or #ubuntu+1 ??
<ForgeAus> (whichever is more populated I guess)
<jussi01> ForgeAus: only if its hardy discussion
<ForgeAus> isn't KDE4 the default for kubuntu in hardy?
<ForgeAus> (or at least slated to be)
<ForgeAus> wb squid
<hellmaster_> does creating a symlink work for emeral and fusion-icon?
<hellmaster_> i want to load compiz, emerald and fusion-icon when i load my KDE session
<hellmaster_> cant seem to find how to do it exactly
<ForgeAus> um if theres an entry you can put in /etc/init.d you could do it on startup as a service... but otherwise you'd have to find the start script... I don't personally know which one...
<jussi01> hellmaster_: #compiz-fusion  may have more answers for you
<ForgeAus> jussi, its not really a compiz issue as much as it is a linux OS issue
<ForgeAus> perhaps #linux?
<ForgeAus> actually come to think of it the #KDE people should know
<hellmaster_> im worinking on ubuntu 7.10 using kde, in other words kubuntu
<ForgeAus> compiz just happens to be the app involved tahts all
<hellmaster_> but ok...
<ForgeAus> hell this is the right place, but we don't seem to have anyone here who knows the answer...
<ForgeAus> so those are other suggestions where you might find someone who does know
<noaXess> hellmaster_: you want run any app on loging into kde/kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> noaXess that seems like the gist of it yeah
<ForgeAus> <hellmaster_> i want to load compiz, emerald and fusion-icon when i load my KDE session
<noaXess> hellmaster_: use the autostart dir in ~/.kde
<noaXess> ForgeAus: i see.
<noaXess> ok.. back soon..
<onishidato> error15: file not found. this is what i got when trying to log in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks :-)
<onishidato> error15: file not found. this is what i got when trying to log in Kubuntu
<onishidato> can someone help me
<onishidato> ::
<Lynoure> onishidato: at much earlier point than in login screen? sounds like grub error
<onishidato> Lynoure
<onishidato> Lynoure: yes
<onishidato> earlier point
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I had that problem yesterday
<onishidato> Lynoure: how can i fix it?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: how can i fix it?
<Lynoure> onishidato: if DaveDorm had it yesterday, he probably can help better
<DaveDorm> onishidato: it's grub, something ate one of my boot files, I had to rebuild it
<DaveDorm> onishidato: lemme look for the command I ran, stand by
<onishidato> DaveDorm: thanks
<Lynoure> Might be even the same cause.
<onishidato> Lynoure: the system say: error 15..... Press anykey to continue
<BluesKaj> onishidato, comment out the hiddenmenu line with #, in your /boot/grub/menu.lst  for starters
<onishidato> BluesKaj: can you tell me more?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, can you access your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<onishidato> BluesKaj: how can i do so?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mindif_> holy shit
<BluesKaj> in the run command box , not the cli
<mindif_> http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200801241349501280x1024hd4.png i never happend to see something this ugly
<jussi01> !language | mindif_
<ubotu> mindif_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mindif_> OK
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I had to run " update-initramfs -u " as root to rebuild the init file for the kernel
<DaveDorm> onishidato: something ate it, I guess
<DaveDorm> onishidato: once I ran that and rebooted it was fine
<onishidato> DaveDorm: ??
<onishidato> DaveDorm: how can i run that command?
<onishidato> BluesKaj: i can get into it
<DaveDorm> onishidato: do you only have 1 kernel?
<ForgeAus> is there a free CDE?
<BluesKaj> DaveDorm, ' sudo update-initramfs -u '  ?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: if so, use a livecd
<onishidato> i have 2 kernel
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: yes, sudo
<DaveDorm> onishidato: try booting into the older kernel, that's what I had to do
<BluesKaj> what if he's dual booting, which i suspect ?
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: but I logged in as root, I am old-fashioned
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: still oughta work if he has an older kernel to fall back on
<onishidato> i'm using the older to  get support
<DaveDorm> onishidato: aye, that's what I did... Googled the error
<onishidato> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic this is what i got
<onishidato> DaveDorm: so now, let me reboot and see if it's work
<BluesKaj> DaveDorm, so editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst isn't necessary ? ...I had the same error and it was the timer and hiddenmenu lines that needed to be coomented out for grubmenu to show
<BluesKaj> err commented rather
<onishidato> DaveDorm, BluesKaj thanks 1st
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: dunno, I only know what worked for me. I looked in the /boot menu and that kernel was missing its corresponding init* file..... so I rebuilt it... his problem may not be the same
<BluesKaj> thank us when it works, onishidato :)
<BluesKaj> right
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: rather the /boot directory, not menu
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: he could be missing the whole vmliniz* or other thing entirely
<BluesKaj> interesting DaveDorm , gonna add that command to my fix list if it works for him
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: yeah, my guru found it... I call him up when I break stuff, he's like a Linux Jedi Master...
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: I'm good. HE'S BETTER... lol
<DaveDorm> he's back!
<DaveDorm> onishidato: good news?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i think i doesn't work
<onishidato> it doesn't work
<onishidato> :(
<DaveDorm> onishidato: ok, go to a shell and cd to the /boot directory
<onishidato> DaveDorm: still error 15: file not found
<DaveDorm> look at each of the kernel entries... like 2.6.22-14 should be the latest
<onishidato> press anykey to continue
<onishidato> DaveDorm: can you tell me more?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: trying to... :) go look in /boot for your kernel
<DaveDorm> onishidato: should have a few files for each kernel
<ol_dude67> anyone running hardy?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i'm sorry, can you tell me exactly how to do?? cause i don't know:(
<onishidato> DaveDorm: cd /boot
<onishidato> DaveDorm: and what can i do next?
<BluesKaj> then ls
<DaveDorm> onishidato: abi-2.6.xx, config-2.6.xx , System.map-2.6.xx, initrd.img-2.6.xx and vmlinuz-2.6.xx ALL have to be there
<BluesKaj> DaveDorm, don't forget the ls command
<DaveDorm> onishidato: all five for your kernel... if one is missing or corrupt you're fubar
<DaveDorm> onishidato: if you have more than one kernel, the'll be 5 for each one
<BluesKaj> just cd /boot just puts you in the directory , but doesn't list any kernels
<onishidato>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53313/ this is what i got, i have 2 kubuntu
<onishidato> and the grub is blue
<DaveDorm> onishidato: blue means it's a directory
<BluesKaj> !hardy | ol_dude67
<ubotu> ol_dude67: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<onishidato> DaveDorm: so... am i miss something?
<DaveDorm> well...
<DaveDorm> onishidato: the files are all there, but one may be corrupt
<onishidato> DaveDorm: so..... how can i fix now?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: you could always remove the kernel package for 2.6.22-14 and reinstall
<DaveDorm> onishidato: but not sure how to do that off hand
<sigma_1234> so wil the next alpha cd of kubuntu have two cds? one for kde3 an one for kde4?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: and you caught me feeding my baby.... lol
<LogicalDash> "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly." What might cause this message?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: oh sorry
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, i know its the new one i was just asking if anyone was running it to see if it had and major bugs
<onishidato> BluesKaj: can you help me?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: not your fault, I should pay attention to him andnot geekfest... you can use apt to remove the kernel packages and then get them again to reinstall
<flocs> hola buenas alguien save el servidor terra de españa ?¿?¿¿?
<BluesKaj> ol_dude67, I tried the 64 bit for a few days but it din't do much for me :( ...of course i use low end graphics etc so maybe it was abit too much for my setup
<flocs> hola buenas alguien save el servidor terra de españa ?¿?¿¿?
<BluesKaj> !es | flocs
<ubotu> flocs: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, i havent got a 64bit system so i was just going to try and run it in vmware to see how it was before upgrading to it.
<onishidato> DaveDorm: that's it.... i have this problems after i try to install the KDE
<DaveDorm> onishidato: KDE4?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: because that is what happened to ME... lol
<flocs> eii
<frojnd> how can I get info about, what version is package, before I install it ?
<BluesKaj> ol_dude67, well that's somewhat adventurous IMO , but if you can put up with vmware then go for it :)
<onishidato> DaveDorm: no. when i play with the apt, i see the kde package. so i try to download and install it
<DaveDorm> onishidato: ok
<DaveDorm> onishidato: you can run "sudo aptitude" from a commandline and look for the kernel package and uninstall, then reboot and reinstall
<onishidato> DaveDorm: but i have quit download in the middle
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, been running vmware-server now for a month or so, and i have gotten it set pretty good as it seems to work fine for me, i run xp and slackware with it. and havent had a problem yet.
<BluesKaj> ol_dude67, that's cool then , are you gonna overwrite slack with kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> or sisde by each as the saying goes :)
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, oh no i would overwrite xp before i would slack.
<BluesKaj> :)
<onishidato> DaveDorm: :((
<onishidato> DaveDorm: can i do with the old kernel?
<BluesKaj> ol_dude67, is 67your age, or your birth yr ? ..cuz I'm a pretty old 'dude' myself :)
<DaveDorm> onishidato: yeah, sure
<BluesKaj> not many guys in their 60s hang out here , except me
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, it is my birth year i will be 41 this year.
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: prolly year, I am also davedorm67 elsewhere, will be 41 this year
<BluesKaj> aha, my sons age
<DaveDorm> BluesKaj: wow, cool... ;) a real old timer
<BluesKaj> yup 64
<onishidato> DaveDorm: they show me many options
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, well that is cool, i have a mom inlaw that age and i just set her up a computer a few months back and now that she has been on it for a while i think she is addicted to it.lol
<onishidato> DaveDorm: which one should i choose?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: :(
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I am not sure what you are seeing...
<BrightEyes`> i just installed linphone from the repositories and it makes my system slow.it has a window for video and i want to desable it..anyone who has linphone and works perfectly?
<BluesKaj> ol_dude67, very cool , older folks are discovering the benefits of the internet, and i think it's just great
<DaveDorm> onishidato: the kernel you have should be 2.6.22-14
<juanito> alguin español por aqui??
<Lynoure> !es | juanito
<ubotu> juanito: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, well we have no long distance on our phone so that is how we keep in contact with her as she lives about a 100 miles away from us.
<BluesKaj> <--- been a techie all my life, so computers are just a natural extension of my curiosity and interests
<ol_dude67> but enough of the offtopic.lol
<BluesKaj> yup agreed
<BluesKaj> well, BBl, gotta run some errands
<BrightEyes`> i get this message:  configure: error: Could not find ffmpeg headers and library. This is mandatory for video support
<BrightEyes`> configure: error: ./configure failed for mediastreamer2
<BrightEyes`> what can i do?
<ol_dude67> BluesKaj, later
<onishidato> DaveDorm: these option is: security updates, upgradeable packages, installed packages, not install packages, virtual packages, task, obsolette and locally Create packages
<BluesKaj> BrightEyes`, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> later
<onishidato> DaveDorm: can you guess which one?
<ol_dude67> BrightEyes`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DaveDorm> onishidato: installed
<BrightEyes`> BluesKaj: libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<BrightEyes`> that what it says
<DaveDorm> onishidato: we're gonna uninstall the kernel packages, and re-install them
<DaveDorm> oops
<DaveDorm> TYPO TYPO PLEASE DO NOT KICK
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i think i haven't install it, i have just download it but not yet isntall
<DaveDorm> onishidato: ok, well, your /boot that you pasted says you did
<DaveDorm> onishidato: baby fed... can dedicate ablock of time to you now
<DaveDorm> :)
<DaveDorm> onishidato: so in aptitude... do a "Search" for linux-image
<DaveDorm> onishidato: in installed packages you should see 2.6.22-14
<onishidato> DaveDorm: ok ok
<onishidato> DaveDorm: let me see
<estanis> kubuntu spanish please?
<jussi01> !es | estanis
<ubotu> estanis: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DaveDorm> onishidato: actually, just "linux-image" should work, thats the meta-package
<onishidato> DaveDorm: can i use the live cd to do this?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: you can do it from the older kernel
<DaveDorm> onishidato: and you can probably do it in Adept if you are more comfortable in KDE
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i see the meta packages
<DaveDorm> onishidato: look for "linux-image"
<turino> hola
<jussi01> !es | turino
<ubotu> turino: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DaveDorm> onishidato: hmm... no, Adept won't show the kernel packages
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i don't see it
<DaveDorm> onishidato: you using Adept?
<onishidato> DaveDorm: aptitude as you advise
<DaveDorm> ok
<DaveDorm> good
<DaveDorm> go to SEARCH up top and put in "linux-image"
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i found this: Linux kernel imagefor version 2.6.22 on i386
<DaveDorm> yeah
<DaveDorm> uninstall it
<DaveDorm> and then we'll re-install it
<onishidato> DaveDorm: wow, i think i haven't install it, that's correct
<onishidato> DaveDorm: wow, i haven't installed it
<onishidato> DaveDorm: where are you???
<onishidato> can someone tell me: i have 2 Kubuntu diferent from i have 2 kernel???
<typoe> like in boot menu?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I have kids here, man, sometimes I lose focus...
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I have 4 kernels, I never got around to deleting
<DaveDorm> onishidato: go ahead and install the latest linux-image
<typoe> shouldnt hurt anything unless you are low on disk space or something
<DaveDorm> onishidato: it'll update and should fix all 5 of your files in /boot and update GRUB and let you boot
<onishidato> DaveDorm: hope it works
<onishidato> DaveDorm: i'm downloading......
<onishidato> :(
<onishidato> so, there is the different between 2 kernel and 2 kubuntu?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: the kernel is just newer is all...
<onishidato> DaveDorm: ok
<genii> Well, also there are Debian specific kernel patches etc but nothing major
<onishidato> DaveDorm: hey, by the way. i use 2 HDD for 2 kernel, is it possible to fix like that?
<DaveDorm> onishidato: I dunno
<mbailey> Can I move the konversation settings from my old system to this one?
<basy_> Is here any KDevelop guru?, I have "formatting" code troubles, opening brackets will always jump on new line, i don't like that...
<genii> mbailey: Maybe try copying over ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<genii> basy_: Perhaps enquire also in #kubuntu-devel   or a channel for Kdevelop specifically
<basy_> genii thanks
<genii> basy_: You're welcome
<mbailey> genii:  is there any other place the channel/identity informaiton would be stored?  it's either that, or I moved the wrong way.  (from new system to old)
<genii> mbailey: ~/.kde/share/app/konversation  might also hold some info
<genii> mbailey: But as for where specifically it's channel settings, etc are stored, I don't offhand know
<mbailey> genii:  thanks, it's as I feared.  datestamp on konversationrc doesn't match the others in that folder.  I dragged, and dropped in the wrong direction.
<llutz_> hi, onboard-soundcard intel-hda with ALC883 codec, module snd-hda-intel loaded with model=auto or model=3stack. Sound works so far, but controlling it by hotkeys (XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume) won't.OSD jumps between 0 and 11%, but no effect. any ideas?
<llutz_> same hotkeys work fine ootb with pci-soundcard
<BluesKaj> llutz_, my compaq does the same .. the degree of ctrl is very coarse
<llutz_> there's no ctrl at all
<llutz_> XF86AudioMute works, all mixer-actions in kmix too
<BluesKaj> llutz_, in alsa the ctrl jumps about 5% per click on the up/down arrow keys
<cprmpt> When I change the resolution, it asks me if I want to keep the settings but the resolution just doesnt change
<cprmpt> its stuck on 1280x1024
<cprmpt> I want 800x600
<cprmpt> Why is this happening?
<jussi01> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sbucatkde4> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cprmpt> no, Im not installing KDE4
<llutz_> BluesKaj: not here. i have 2 hotkeys for lower/raise volume, when hitting, the kde-OSD jumps between 0% adn 11% but no mixersetting is affected by it.
<BluesKaj> llutz, doesn't affect the master ?
<llutz> nope
<llutz> no affect at all
<BluesKaj> llutz , no vol ctrls on the KB ?
<llutz> nope, only direct in alsamixer or kmix
<llutz> and that's not what i'm used to and not what i want
<llutz> so now my good old cb16-pci works again, onboard disabled and all works fine.
<awag> anyone else have problems with kde freezing?
<llutz> not me
<awag> my kubuntu 7.10 randomly freezes, so that nothing responds, i thought it was compiz's fault
<BluesKaj> awag, kde or apps in kde ?
<Agent_bob> !hotkeys | llutz did this page help ?
<ubotu> llutz did this page help ?: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<awag> but it happens even with just plain kwin
<BluesKaj> Agent_bob, llutz is gone
<llutz> Agent_bob: nope, my mediakeys are working, they give the right symbols back. just with snd-hda-intel they aren't used by alsa
<llutz> BluesKaj: just my alter-ego
<BluesKaj> aahh
<awag> BluesKaj: what do you mean exactly? i'm running kde 3.5.8
<sigma_1234> whats the best usb wireless dongle to use with kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> "wireless dongle"  ???
<BluesKaj> awag, I'm trying to figure out what you mean by kde freezing , apps don't respond ?
<Agent_bob> !hardware | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nosrednaekim> llutz: thats a common bug
<awag> BluesKaj: i'll just be using a normal application, firefox, opera, amarok, dolphin, and all of a sudden, my mouse stops responding, i can't ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+backspace, and i can't even reboot with sysreq+RSEIUB
<nosrednaekim> llutz: sometimes it can be fixed if you manually set the hot key in kmix
<llutz> nosrednaekim: nice to know :(
<llutz> nosrednaekim: yeah i did that, but it's .... not what i want :)
<awag> BluesKaj: i thought maybe it was a heat problem, but it's not happening in gnome :(
<nosrednaekim> llutz: oh... ok but that does ork?
<llutz> in parts. it controls sound but without OSD and without keys-autorepeat
<BluesKaj> awag, perhaps kde requires more cpu power than gnome
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: whats the problem with kmix?
<Agent_bob> awag oh hard freeze    yuch!
<awag> Agent_bob: yes, yuch
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: nothing...
<nosrednaekim> llutz: oh... right... well, I could live with that so I didn't really go any further
<llutz> nosrednaekim: sure it would work. but i prefer a 100% solution and so i use my pci-soundcard again with all wanted features :)
<Agent_bob> awag i don't have a lot of hardware to play with,  but i have only seen that on 64bit install     are you running the 64bit ?
<Taggnostr> is there a way in dolphin to see the file type among the column in the details view? I only have name/size/date and I can't find a way to add more columns
<awag> Agent_bob: nope :( this is a pentium 4
<awag> Agent_bob: also, funny thing, I had an athlon xp 2400+ in this machine, using the same kubuntu 7.10 install
<awag> Agent_bob: and then the motherboard died
<Agent_bob> awag oh my.   it sounds like you need another computer.
<awag> Agent_bob: and i stuck a pentium 4 and a new motherboard in that i had laying around, however the problem i'm having, had been happening since before i replaced the mobo and cpu
<awag> Agent_bob: yes, i do need a new computer
<awag> was that an offer to send me a new computer?
 * Agent_bob didn't say "new"
 * awag goes to get a new set of eyes
<awag> :)
<PNFA> Buenos dias
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob> awag oh my.   it sounds like you need another computer. <<< another != new
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<awag> yeah i see that now
<PNFA> Alguien que hable español
<bazhang> #kubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jessie> hey guys
<awag> this is so frustrating, it's like everything is working perfectly, and then out of the blue it freezes
<awag> no warning at all
<awag> hi
<sigma_1234> awag: that sounds like a hardware failure
<Agent_bob> awag that sounds kinda like a loose connection on a cable
<sylvain-fr_ET> Hi all
<jessie> hey, when i start kde4, it displays the flash screen, then, BAM! x restarts
<sylvain-fr_ET> I have a problem with kdesu : I cant run it
<Agent_bob> sigma_1234 and yes definitly hardware
<sylvain-fr_ET> When I try, I have this message : xauth list | grep localhost
<awag> or maybe a power supply problem?
<sylvain-fr_ET> sorry, this message :
<sylvain-fr_ET> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sylvain-fr_ET> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<sigma_1234> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jessie> thanks sigma_1234
<Agent_bob> jessie disk full ?   (no room in your home dir)     muddy permissions in your home dir  (ran konq with sudo ?)
<jessie> sigma_1234: except... nobody's in there
<jessie> Agent_bob: what should the permissions be? and i have like.... 5 gigs left, so...
<Agent_bob> jessie   df -h    to be sure
<sigma_1234> kubuntu-kde4
<jessie> yeah, 4.0 gigs and Agent_bob, would you go into the kde4 channel?
<sigma_1234> jessie: theres 29 people there
<awag> Agent_bob, sigma_1234, another funny thing, it only freezes when i'm actively using the computer, web surfing ect. I can leave it on for days if i don't use it, and nothing happens, but when I come back to it, it will usually die within a few hours of use
<Agent_bob> jessie and the perms should be you won everything.    sudo chown $UID -R $HOME
<Agent_bob> jessie and that's about as far as i go.
<sylvain-fr_ET> Nobody knows ?
<Agent_bob> sylvain-fr_ET try kdesudo
<BluesKaj> awag, PSU is prolly being overtaxed and it's not responding to heavier load demand from the CPU
<sigma_1234> awag: that definetely sounds like defective memory or swap partition
<awag> hmm
<Agent_bob> sylvain-fr_ET a simple test to make sure your sudo is not broken      sudo echo works
<Agent_bob> awag that could be as sigma_1234 said memory related   or it could still be a cable  you don't have much disk access while idle     does it hang on screen saver ?
<jessie> Agent_bob: yeah, no go. hey, whats the program that lets you start a kde4 session in kde3? xepher, or something like that...
<awag> Agent_bob: i don't have a screensave enabled right now, just turns the screen off
<sylvain-fr_ET> Agent_bob: It works
<sylvain-fr_ET> kdesudo doesn't work better
<Agent_bob> jessie i think it's on the page ^^  http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<Agent_bob> maybe not.
<awag> Agent_bob: is there a log file that i can look at that might be helpful? like something that logs what happens right before a crash
<jessie> Agent_bob: yeah, no go
<Agent_bob> awag well that's the thing about crashes,  it's impossable to log the info that is needed,   but  /var/log/*  is the place to look
<Agent_bob> sylvain-fr_ET where are you calling kdesudo from ?
<awag> Agent_bob: hmm, lots of files there
<Agent_bob> within kde i hope ?
<Agent_bob> awag yeah i know.
<Agent_bob> awag syslog  dmesg   and  Xorg.0.log.old   are the most likely to help...
<Agent_bob> but that's not chiZZeled in rock
<jessie> Agent_bob:  i just reconfigured xserver, so...
<Agent_bob> awag and i'm not sure that dmesg isn't over writen each boot   so scratch that one
<awag> just froze again
<LogicalDash> I'm randomly getting these dialogs saying "The process for the [file|media] protocol died unexpectedly." when I log in. What does that imply?
<Yaccin> i get an md5sum mismatch when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree :)
<Yaccin> :(
<Datalanche> Yaccin: Flash install is broken right now
<Yaccin> oh
<Yaccin> ok
<Yaccin> ill try it in a few days then
<Datalanche> You'll have to do it manually for the time being
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LogicalDash> Yaccin: you can also get an installer thingy from Adobe's website
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Yaccin> hmm ok, ill try that then :D
<Yaccin> thx
<arrg> Hey guys how do i install untar tar files ?
<ikonia> arrg: I told you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> arrg: I also told you your distro was not an official ubuntu release.
<ikonia> arrg: please don't take it to other official ubuntu channels to try and dodge the fact of what your doing
<Yaccin> ok.. installer asks me for a installation path
<Yaccin> but noone ive tried works
<arrg> No , ikonia i know you told me but how do i untar tar files ??
<Yaccin> i also createt /opt/mozilla/plugins
<arrg> wouldn't you tell me even if i was using x86 architecture hardware ?
<ikonia> arrg: I told you - tar is the command "man tar" to see more info
<Yaccin> but /opt/mozilla doesnt work :/
<ikonia> arrg: but your not, your using a PS3 - please use the PS3 support system
<arrg> hmm ,,tar is the command "man tar"
<Agent_bob> arrg tar -xf filename
<arrg> ikonia one last question ?
<ikonia> arrg: no
<arrg> ohh ok
<arrg> stop being mean ikonia , we all need hehere
<arrg> here*
<ikonia> I'm not being mean - respect the topics of the channels your in
<Yaccin> so the installer from adobe also doesnt work?
<arrg> ikonia , i have searched googled and searched again for ages
<zimors> flash plugin on 64 bit os ?
<ikonia> arrg: thats not ubuntu's issue
<Yaccin> no 32
<arrg> fine ikonia , be that way
<Yaccin> installer says the installation path is invalid
<arrg> thanks agent_bob
<BluesKaj> arrg, Extracting tar.gz files to a folder, type or copy and paste in the terminal : tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj does exactly the same thing other than the verbosness
<arrg> now ikonia , if agent_bob didn't answered me specificaly like you don't how would i have noticed that u need to add -xvzf ?
<bazhang> arrg: give it a rest please
<Yaccin> anybody? :/
<ikonia> arrg: I don't care. You're not using an ubuntu supported distro, your not using #kubuntu so shouldn't be discussing it in here, your not using a supported platform. Drop it and ask in the correct support place
<arrg> fine
<BluesKaj> yeah Agent_bob , but I wasn't sure he saw it
<BluesKaj> ikonia, what distro is he using ?
<bazhang> ps3
<Yaccin> :/
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ubuntu - PS3
<Agent_bob> windows by chance ?
<ikonia> hence why #kubuntu is not appropriate
<awag> hehe
<Yaccin> ikonia: i thought ubuntu-ps3 is just ubuntu with a ps3-kernel?
<Yaccin> and of course ps3 drivers
<ikonia> Yaccin: no
<Yaccin> oh ok :)
<BluesKaj> playstation hack
<smeril> what is   the comand for installing unrar-free?
<smeril> i have tryed sudo apt-get unrar-free install
<ikonia> smeril: sudo apt-get install unrar-fre
<Agent_bob> ikonia i can only speek for my self, but i'm not a ubuntu zealot.  i support linux in general  and don't care if they are using dsl as long as they don't start whining "i don't have that command".    and i'm not trying to ster up trouble with this, just saying that when the channel is slow.   what differance does it make....
<smeril> thanks but it couldent fint the packet
<romunov> smeril: try "apt-cache search unrar"
<ikonia> Agent_bob the difference is the ubuntu support policies and topics if you want to do general help join ##linux, if you don't like the policies bring it up at the support council meetings
<Agent_bob> i see.
<josh__> what ablock programs can you use for firefox in linux?
<smeril> thanks
<Yaccin> anybody can help installing flash plugin? :)
<bazhang> adblock plus josh__
<ikonia> Yaccin: you are aware of the flash package issues and the compatabilities issues with konqueror  ?
<Yaccin> yes
<Yaccin> the adobe installer doesnt work
<Yaccin> :(
<josh__> bazhang it didn't seem to work
<ikonia> Yaccin: do you expect the adobe installer to work
<ikonia> eg: it's still incompatible with konqueror as I understand it
<Yaccin> yes i do :P
<Yaccin> it worked for me
<ikonia> when ?
<Yaccin> it just says invalid installation path
<Yaccin> last year
<ikonia> ok
<Yaccin> same kubuntu version
<ikonia> that was a different package
<BluesKaj> no youtube in konq AFAIK , works ok on FF , if you install the non freeplugin
<ikonia> the adobe package has changed
<arrg> Ikonia ?
<ikonia> arrg: what ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: thanks
<josh__> oh wait
<Yaccin> im on a mac now... but my sister wants to have the flash plugin
<arrg> when you execute the command tar to a file , does it output anything ?
<josh__> sorry was being a bit of a n00b
<Yaccin> and flash version 9 worked fine for me
<josh__> thanks
<ikonia> Yaccin: what brower does she use
<Yaccin> konqueror atm
<ikonia> Yaccin: the flash plugin has changed
<Yaccin> i could install firefox, but its so slow :D
<ikonia> Yaccin: the old "working" version is not available from adove any more
<Yaccin> ikonia: but its still version 9?
<ikonia> Yaccin: hence why I'm advising your it probably won't work with konqueror any more
<Datalanche> Heh... The *buntu's seem to be getting really "the ubuntu way or no way" with each new version. I prefer to install my own flash, video drivers, etc. It's getting harder and harder to do that without blowing up the system. =/
<ikonia> Yaccin: it's still be updated
<ikonia> Datalanche: you can still do that
<Yaccin> does it work with firefox?
<ikonia> Datalanche: no -its not
<ikonia> Yaccin: sure
<ikonia> Yaccin: still not solid - but better than not working at all
<Datalanche> Maybe so
<ikonia> Datalanche: it's no harder than it has been with any distro or any other ubuntu release.
<Yaccin> with the firefox-integrated installer? or the adobe setup?
<arrg> Ikonia , does executing a tar on a tgz file outputs anything ?
<ikonia> Yaccin: either as far as I'm aware
<Datalanche> I need to reinstall my system from scratch before I say that for certain... I've done a lot of playing with this one, and my computer is in a bit of chaos right now, as I move to Linux 24/7
<ikonia> arrg: your not using kubuntu or a supported ubuntu distro - please use the correct support channels
<Yaccin> ikonia: well the adobe setup tells my "invalid installation path"...
<Yaccin> but the folders are there
<arrg> do they have any support channel for the PS3 ??
<arrg> tell me
<ikonia> Yaccin: your not using firefox
<ikonia> arrg: look for your self
<bazhang> you are walking a thin line arrg
<Yaccin> ikonia: but the folders for the plugin are there...
<ikonia> Yaccin: what folders ?
<Yaccin> so i dont understand why he tels me that the installation path is invalid :/
<Yaccin>  /usr/lib/mozilla
<Yaccin>  /usr/lib/firefox
<Yaccin> and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ikonia> doesn't it need the package to link against
<Yaccin> etc
<ikonia> (I don't remember all the plugin details off the top of my head)
<Yaccin> i mean its just a .so file, isnt it?
<ikonia> Yaccin: I /think/ so yes,
<romunov> has anyone tried the new KDE?
<Datalanche> Yeah, just gotta put a .so in the right place
<arrg> channel lists ?
<ikonia> Datalanche: doesn't it do anything else ?
<Yaccin> romunov: i have it installed on mac os and used as a livecd
<ikonia> arrg: please stop now
<bazhang> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Yaccin> ok, works now :)
<Yaccin> thx :D
<Datalanche> ikonia: I don't believe so... I installed before the Ubuntu flash installer stopped working, but I doubt anything THAT major has changed
<ikonia> Datalanche: I don't know the details of the top of my head, not doubting you
<Yaccin> yust no sound :/
<ikonia> Yaccin: the new plugin has had lots of complaints against it
<Datalanche> At my Dapper box at work, all I did was put it in the right spot, and make a symlink to my custom firefox install
<Yaccin> it seems to work fine... just no sound :/
<ikonia> so not working fine then
<Yaccin> why didn they stayed with the old plugin? :(
<ikonia> mail adobe and ask
<Yaccin> :D
<Yaccin> the kubuntu/ubuntu packagers should have stayed with the old plugin...
<Datalanche> Yaccin: Is ALSA working otherwise?
<Yaccin> yes i can listen to music in amarok
<gangalee> how do I enable rsync/ssh?
<ikonia> rsync and ssh are two different things, which do you want
<Yaccin> oh...
<Yaccin> sound not working anymore
<Yaccin> worked fine yesterday
<Datalanche> hmmm, okay Yaccin, at least now we know the problem is not flash :)
<Yaccin> :D
<gangalee> ikonia: i want both, I think rsync rides on ssh,, correct?
<ikonia> gangalee: it can do
<Yaccin> maybe because i have a application running in wine that played a sound when starting?
<bazhang> you all should go to #ubuntu; stop making him jump channels so much :}
<Datalanche> Yaccin: Perhaps... something's clearly clogging up alsa
<ikonia> who ?
<Yaccin> seems so
<bazhang> you
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I am swapping
<Yaccin> i hate software mixing -_-
<Yaccin> ill put her my old soundblaster in the pc
<Yaccin> :P
<bazhang> okay, just worried you would wear yourself out
<Datalanche> Yaccin: Try this command: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa reload
<BluesKaj> ALSA fix script : http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<ToyMan> umm. ok, I just went brain-dead or something...
<ToyMan> how do you change the desktop wallpaper in kde4?
<ToyMan> ah never mind
<ToyMan> you have to 'unlock widgets' on the desktop context menu
<ToyMan> then the option shows up
<jussi01> :)
<gangalee> I know rsync can work, how do i configure it to work is the question
<snarkster> hmm i read the directions and played with for a few hours and got it to work
<smeril> how can i change my ip?
<gangalee> connect to host 192.168.1.6 port 22: Connection refused
<gangalee> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [receiver]
<gangalee> rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(454) [receiver=2.6.9]
<snarkster> you want static ip?
<wad> smeril: You can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<smeril> it says acces denied when i try that command
<snarkster> wow man command not found
<snarkster> wth
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$  /etc/network/interfaces
<smeril> bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Åtkomst nekas
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<snarkster> they dont install man automatically
<smeril> anybody who might know?
<llutz> smeril: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces               to edit the file, syntax "man interfaces"
<smeril> thanks
<snarkster> gangalee: did that manual page on rsync help at all?
<gangalee> no
<gangalee> I know how to use rsync
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me the CLI command to set eth1 to use dhcp?
<snarkster> oh.. then man rsync.conf for answers on that
<snarkster> JuJuBee: ifup eth1 dhcp
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<snarkster> that should do it for you
<snarkster> sorry rsyncd.conf
<snarkster> and be sure to read manpages in konqueror using man:/<manpage>
<snarkster> alot eaiser than cli
<reverend_joshua> do i have to restart X after i edit fstab for changes to take effect?
<tinel> Hi all, I've got a problem with a notebook acer aspire 2012 WLMi. The trouble is at startup, black screen and a serie of long "beeeep" from soundcard. Does someone know wich one may be my problem? Thanks to anyone who can help.
<skibum> Anyone... I'm new to linux and need to print envelopes from my Kontact addresses.  Suggestions welcomed.
<jussi01> reverend_joshua: no, you shouldnt. sudo mount -a should do it for you.
<Strangelet> I just split up my main partition into three partitions, one holding KDE, one going to hold Windows, and one I hope to hold my media. Now, for some reason, my computer will not show my External HD when I plug it in, what is the problem?
<bentob0x> in firestarter, I have connections on port 80 from a soft called klauncherjbgu, what is that?
<miran> Hello, I have a problem with my printer after a upgrade of cupsys. I'm running kubuntu 8
<miran> sorry
<frojnd> would anyone know how can I set so gnome-gmail-notifier would automatically run when computer starts ?
<jussi01> !autostart | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<miran> Hello, I have a problem with my printer after a upgrade of cupsys. I'm running kubuntu 7.10. The printer is a Canon MP160. I've searched for solutions, changed permissions of /dev/lp0, /dev/usb/lp0 (yes, a USB-printer) and tried all suggested solutions in the ubuntu-forums, launchpad and elsewhere. The errormessages are "/usr/lib/cups/backend/canon failed", and "Unable to open parallel port device file: Permission denied" (although the printer
<miran> is connected via a USB-port).
<miran> Is there anyone with a suggestion? Thanks in advance!
<ubuntu> omg......i just dled kubuntu and ran livecd...........IM IN LOVE!
<ubuntu> for foreer i thought that kde was ugly, but its gorgeous! and it runs everything so differently than gnome!
<ikonia> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu> i cant seem to get konquerer to connect to google, does anyone know where the pppd conf is to comment out echo and all of that?
<ubuntu> !konquerer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konquerer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gemtech> fglrx driver how do you unload it? i used this restricied driver on kubuntu now i can not se the OS just a blank screen
<Arwen> is anyone here running on KDE4?
<sigma_1234> did you backup your xorg.conf?
<ol_dude67> Arwen, try #kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_1234> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<emilsedgh> Arwen: yup
<Arwen> your thoughts on it?
<Gemtech> did you backup your xorg.conf? me? I dont know
<Gemtech> i can get to recovery mode just shows terminal but I dont know what to do from there
<Gemtech> brb
<Gemtech>  i can get to recovery mode just shows terminal
<simion314> i need help with nfs server, i set it up but when i try to mount a folder i get this error:  mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.0.2' failed: System Error: Connection refused, the mount command was:  sudo mount 192.168.0.2:/home/simi  ~/BIG
<miran> Hello, I have a problem with my printer after a upgrade of cupsys. I'm running kubuntu 7.10. The printer is a Canon MP160. I've searched for solutions, changed permissions of /dev/lp0, /dev/usb/lp0 (yes, a USB-printer) and tried all suggested solutions in the ubuntu-forums, launchpad and elsewhere. The errormessages are "/usr/lib/cups/backend/canon failed", and "Unable to open parallel port device file: Permission denied" (although the printer
<Strangework> I have recently divided up my single partition into three partitions, one with KDE, one which I plan to install Windows XP on, and one with my shared media. But now, my external HD is no longer sensed on my computer. What is the problem? Is there a remedy?
<Strangework> I have recently divided up my single partition into three partitions, one with KDE, one which I plan to install Windows XP on, and one with my shared media. But now, my external HD is no longer sensed on my computer. What is the problem? Is there a remedy?
<Farchord> Hello, I have a question. Is there a way to lock the Xorg server's refreshrate to one specific rate EVEN if I go inside games? I have a screen problem, gonna RMA it soon, has to do with refresh rates, but for now I need the rates NOT to change.
<ubuntu> is it possible to refresh the network lists on knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> Strangework, in the terminal : dmesg | grep hd
<Strangework> BluesKaj: I do not have my external HD with me at the moment, waht does that command do?
<BluesKaj> it finds any drives attached internally or externally
<Strangework> BluesKag; ah!
<BluesKaj> no guarantees , but it usually works
<Strangework> hm, what if it doesn't? what should I do?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure... i've just used the USB drives , but the command lists them on my setup
<Strangework> ahh, okay
<tlayton> does anybody have a link to nosrednaekim's source for easy compiz setup mentioned in jriddell's blog?
<Nation> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<Nation> Íàðîä, êòî â ëèíóêñå ïðîøàðåí íåïëîõî?
<smeril> is it easy to install kubuntu on a usb memory
<smeril> ?
<Farchord> Hello, I have a question. Is there a way to lock the Xorg server's refreshrate to one specific rate EVEN if I go inside games? I have a screen problem, gonna RMA it soon, has to do with refresh rates, but for now I need the rates NOT to change.
<ScorpKing> !sound > me
<combinio> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ScorpKing> how do i get this card to work? - card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
<tashiro> im having trouble installing nmap from source code any tips ;-)
<tashiro> any 1?
<tashiro> fuck it im out. peace
<reverend_joshua> is there a torrent program that i can use in dapper that writes to fat32 partitions?
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<jpatrick> !info ktorrent > reverend_joshua
<ScorpKing> hm.. nou it's working but the sound is very distorted.
<MasseR> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<val0> woah thecrono is not here... the poor guy is probably sleeping on his keyboard
<grandi> is the flash still broken?
<makers_mark> is there any way to install shockwave in ubuntu?i go to some web pages and it keeps telling me that i have to install x-shockwave-flash but i have the latest flash installed.
<makers_mark> this is for firefox btw.
<val0> makers_mark do you have scriptblock installed?
<makers_mark> va10 since i don't have a clue what that is,i'm guessing no.
<val0> makers_mark so if you go to youtube you can't view the video?
<makers_mark> i can
<nzk> Is is possible to install fluxbox in such a way that I can easily log into it?
<makers_mark> i can view youtube just fine and all.
<val0> makers_mark so what site can't you view?
<makers_mark> i can view the site,but the pop-up comes up telling me i need application/x-shockwave-flash to view some content.
<makers_mark> although the page itself looks fine.
<val0> makers_mark check this out http://www.openfree.org/pet/index.php/Installing_Shockwave_Flash_plug-in_for_Mozilla
<val0> makers_mark or this one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-364460.html
<[ITA]mitticoooo> a newbie question: i have a shared folder named "share", that i mount succesfully with command "mount -t sharename mountpoint" but i want to edit fstab to mount at startup
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i don't know wht write and in which position
<nosrednaekim> [ITA]mitticoooo: use the graphical editor in system settings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<makers_mark> that's just telling me how to install flash va10
<nzk> What's the name of the gnome window manager?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i try
<SSJ_GZ> nzk: Metacity
<nzk> Right.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but maybe i don't solve the problem the same :(
<nzk> I just aptitude installed fluxbox, can I just do sudo killall metacity && sudo fluxbox?
<val0> makers_mark the second page says that there isn't a shockwave for linux as of Dec 1 2007
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i wat symply to mount a folder in /mnt/share where share is the folder name
<val0> makers_mark there is a shockwave flash but not shockwave
<[ITA]mitticoooo> at the startup
<makers_mark> va10 so i'm stuck.check this link www.ziare.ro it's a newspaper site and tell me what it shows you.
<Pinguliten> What is a basic text editor built into the shell, kind of messed up a config file. ^^;
<val0> makers_mark i checked it out, everything loads fine on mine, no warning or anything. i am using firefox w/flash and that's it :D
<ubuntu> hola?
<makers_mark> va10 damn you!
<ubuntu> speak spanish?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<makers_mark> va10 u haven't been able to get stuff to work very well on my pc with linux.
<val0> makers_mark don't know what to tell you dude, everything is ok and i don't see why you would need shockwave rather than flash :S
<makers_mark> va10 this is such crap,it doesn't come up with the warning anymore.
<val0> makers_mark lol there you go!!!
<makers_mark> va10 thanks.
<val0> makers_mark np
<makers_mark> va10
<makers_mark> va10 actually it's only doing it on another account i set up.the account is permissioned as Desktop User
<makers_mark> va10 does the account make any difference in what plugins firefox will load?
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether the KDE 4.0 release event speeches are available for download in higher resolutions?
<val0> makers_mark i am not sure if it will make a difference, but i can imagine that the permissions are different and that the desktop user might not have the permissions to run flash scripts as they can be viewed by sysadmins as dangerous
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: not yet I don't think
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: OK Thanks. They are awesome!
<makers_mark> va10 so i should just make it an adming account?
<val0> makers_mark no, you don't need to i don't think... there has to be a way to check what the account is allowed to do and what not... also check in its firefox settings (Edit>Preferences>Content Tab) that java is enabled
<makers_mark> va10 java is enabled.
<makers_mark> va10 i know i had the same issue with the webcam drivers working on my account (which is the main one) but it simply would not work on another account.
<val0> makers_mark then i am sorry, i wouldn't know where to go from here. now that you've isolated the issue to account type you can dig from there
<val0> makers_mark if it was a windows machine i'd be able to help a lot more... sorry
<makers_mark> va10 k.one more thing,is there any way to update my graphics driver?
<nosrednaekim> makers_mark: isthis user a member of the group "video"?
<makers_mark> nosrednaekim ?
<val0> makers_mark what video card do you have?
<makers_mark> don't know what that is
<makers_mark> nvidia geforce4, last time i messed arround with the driver settings,i ended up screwing everything up.
<nosrednaekim> makers_mark: take a look at the users and groups config GUI in system settings and see if this user is a memmber of the group "video"
<makers_mark> in windows my video card works great with dvd's and whatnot,but it's lagging with video playback in ubuntu.
<val0> makers_mark i know how it can be... well you have two options i believe, you can either download the linux driver from the nvidia website, close down your X server, make sure that you have build_esentials installed and then run the script and it should install the latest nvidia driver
<makers_mark> one second.
<zimors> super flash9 wonking on 64bit kubuntu
<zimors> working
<val0> makers_mark the issue can also be with your codecs
<makers_mark> va10 i use vlc
<makers_mark> i don't think codecs should be a problem with vlc.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> an easy question (maybe): at startup i have to write "mount -t vboxsf Share_Linux /mnt/share" for mounting a shared folder named "Share_Linux" to the position /mnt/share
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i want to make it automatic
<val0> makers_mark probably not, so you can update your driver that way... are you using restricted drivers right now?
<makers_mark> va10 yes.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> that string is correct my doubt are what write in fstab
<makers_mark> nosrednaekim i'm in the group settings but i don't see a "video"
<val0> makers_mark ok, well, then you can try updating the driver like i suggested
<makers_mark> va10 how do i shut down X?
<val0> makers_mark the easiest way is to logout, and the select Console Login in the bottom right corner
<val0> makers_mark that would allow you to login but the x server will be off
<makers_mark> what about just ctrl+alt+F2?
<val0> makers_mark also make sure that you have build_esentials installed
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: you might be able to just put that into /etc/rc.local?
<nosrednaekim> makers_mark: video is not listed under the secondary groups that that user belongs to?
<makers_mark> va10 how do i install build_esentials
<makers_mark> and no,it's not listed.
<makers_mark> brb
<val0> makers_mark System>Adept Manager and search for build
<cpk1> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> an easy question (maybe): at startup i have to write "mount -t vboxsf Share_Linux /mnt/share" for mounting a shared folder named "Share_Linux" to the position /mnt/share
<Pinguliten> What is a basic text editor built into the shell? I kind of messed up a config file. ^^;
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i want to make it automatic
<[ITA]mitticoooo> at startup
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: vim? nano?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> can someone tellme how to mount something at startup?
<Pinguliten> Thanks mate
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: like i said putting that line into /etc/rc.local might work
<simion314> is iptables is compiled as a module in Ubuntu?
<Pinguliten> messed a bit with the X config file trying to get my blasted touch screen to work properly, not a good idea it seems
<nosrednaekim> [ITA]mitticoooo: did you try the disks and filesystems manager
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might work better for that...
<Pinguliten> nosrednaekim just removed the lines I added now
<Pinguliten> And crossing my fingers
<Pinguliten> Back to square one then in getting the touchscreen to work. :/
<nosrednaekim> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pinguliten> At least I'm learning by correcting musstakes. ^^
<yeniklasorr> Do you have SN9CXXX webcam driver ?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody wishes to help with the dreaded KNetworkManager? ;)
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: whats wrong
<rysiek|pl> I have enabled the "manual configuration" and am unable to get back to automagic config
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: erase all line pertaining to your network device in the file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<val0> rysiek|pl or under configure interface set it to DHCP
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: umm... that will help with KNetworkManager?.. you know, I long for the days when network config was easy and was done through /etc/network/interfaces alone...
<rysiek|pl> val0: it is on "manual" and in the config on "dhcp" :)
<rysiek|pl> val0: and I have to manually(sic!) "enable" the iface every time through the graphical dialogues
<rysiek|pl> man, that networkmanager has a loong way to go...
<BluesKaj> actually just open manual config then highlight the eth0 address under the interfaces tab and click on configure
<val0> rysiek|pl isn't there an option to activate the interface when the computer starts?
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: yes, it will, because networkmanager ignores any devices wich are included in that file
<BluesKaj> the auto-configure dialog should pop up
<BluesKaj> rysiek|pl, did you get that?
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: well, in that case it should have an option to remove such an iface, as there is an option to configure one ;)
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: momentos
<miladen> Oi guys, i just downloaded a game, but all it has is a bunch of files and an .sh file, how do i run this game?
<rysiek|pl> val0: thing is, when an iface is managed by NM, it is "hotplugged" and re-configured for new (wired) networks as soon as the cable is plugged-in
 * selene is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> miladen: run "./thefilename.sh"
<miladen> oh ok
<Arwen> miladen, the .sh is a shell script, run it in a terminal
<Arwen> or figure out how it works and make your own
<rysiek|pl> val0: with the "manual" config I can check "bring up with system", but that would need the cable to be plugged-in while /etc/init.d/networking start is run
<rysiek|pl> val0: hence the urge to get back to NM
<josh__> How do you format a drive in kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: ok, IN the manual config, double clicking the iface...
<Arwen> josh__, mkfs.fstype device parameters
<miladen> i got a long error
<Arwen> well, pastebin it
<josh__> ok thanks
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: two radio-boxes "Automatic"; "Manual"
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<miladen> Arwen: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: should I check "Automatic", but NOT DHCP?
<smeril> how can i change desktop theme?
<BluesKaj> automatic , rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: and DHCP or Bootp?
<Arwen> miladen, you need to install some sdl libraries
<miladen> how do i know which ones?
<Arwen> one second
<BluesKaj> dhcp
<Arwen> try libsdl-image1.2
<Arwen> :-)
<Kobol> Hmm, I'm having trouble upgrading from Fiesty to Gutsy, attempted Run Application gksu "update-manager" which brought up a request for administrative password. Which I provided, only to find no results?
<BluesKaj> bbl. errands
<yeniklasorr> Do you have SN9CXXX webcam driver ?
<Arwen> packages.ubuntu.com and the apt-cache tool
<miladen> couldnt fint pacakge
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: thought so. well, no. that would get me back to where I was
<rysiek|pl> anybody other ideas? ;)
<Arwen> miladen, do you have universe enabled?
<miladen> ?
<miladen> say what
<Arwen> oh wait, it's main. Um, try running apt-get update first.
<miladen> i just did
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: after removing the eth0 stanza from .../interfaces file I get a menu item in KNetMan popup-menu "wired connection", but it's inactive
<Arwen> huh, because it shows here
<Arwen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libsdl-image1.2 <-- direct link, but you
<Arwen> you'll have to resolve dependencies yourself
<smeril> how can i change theame
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: now run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i want to write in atext file a script but i am not able to start
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i know the content but I don't know how to start and the file format
<[ITA]mitticoooo> :D
<Kobol> Does anyone have any ideas about how to upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy?
<Arwen> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> [ITA]mitticoooo: "kate filename" and if it requires root access "kdesudo kate filename"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i try
<Arwen> or your could make a list of what software you have installed and just start fresh
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: ummm... o..k. now KNM is working, but I got "Battery has been removed". well, meh. next time I'll just restart the NM dbus daemon, not the whole dbus ;)
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot, got a wee bit smarter
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: heh... :)
 * rysiek|pl still prefers teh good ole vim /etc/network/interfaces && /etc/init.d/networking restart routine, but meh...
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: there is probably a way to go back to that.... but you may as well run debian ;)
<noaXess> !find libpython2.5.so
<ubotu> File libpython2.5.so found in python2.5-dev
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: well, guess what. I do. on Teh Server ;)
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: and there is a way to remove NM completely, but that removes the kubuntu-desktop meta-package, and we don't want that, now, do we?
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: no harm really, as long as you don't try to upgrade.
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: so I figured, as I can't beat it, I'll join the dreaded thing. just needed some info. and have to admint, it *is* getting better
<nosrednaekim> (updating is fine)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> nosrednaekim: i write my script but then when i click on it it opens in edit mode with kate
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: yeah, I know
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i wish to make it runs
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: but I just might forget that I removed NM and Avahi - and hence kubuntu-desktop - in, like, 3 months ;)
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: hehe.... that probably wouldn't be good.
<Kobol> Thanks Arwen
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl: I bear with it since it makes wireless (especially WPA) a whole lot easier
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: yeah, that's the thing that also keeps me from throwing it out of the window
<[ITA]mitticoooo> nosrednaekim: my script (a normal text file) is something like this "sudo mount -t..........."
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i wish to click on it and make it runs, not open in edit mode :)
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: place #!/bin/bash as the first line
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: adn then change the permissions (either through the graphical thingy - right-click on file -> Permissions..., or from console: chmod u+x the_file)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i try
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: no prob
<[ITA]mitticoooo> rysiek|pl: sry i am newbie i am not able the same
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i write in first line
<[ITA]mitticoooo> #!/bin/bash
<[ITA]mitticoooo> in the second line
<[ITA]mitticoooo> mount -t............
<rysiek|pl> aye
<[ITA]mitticoooo> have i to change extension?
<rysiek|pl> in a text file, right?
<rysiek|pl> noo
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes
<[ITA]mitticoooo> if i click on it, starts kate in edit mode
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: it's not windoze. Linux checks the type of file based on its contents, not name
<nosrednaekim> [ITA]mitticoooo: if this is going to be run from clicked icon, you will need to prefix that command with kdesudo, for instance "kdesudo mount -t...."
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: as I told you, you need to change the permissions
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: chmod a+x the_file
<[ITA]mitticoooo> rysiek|pl: done now if i click on it nothing happens :D
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but kate does not start so it's good
<[ITA]mitticoooo> :D
<[ITA]mitticoooo> it's a step
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: it gets run in the background
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: it probablu complains about permissions, if you are trying to mount something
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: try to run it from a console
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: ./the_file
<rysiek|pl> what's the output?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> k
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes maybe is gone but i cant see nothing
<[ITA]mitticoooo> the output is symply the prompt
<rysiek|pl> did you run it in console? it didn't print anything?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes anything
<rysiek|pl> well, in that case it simply probably worked
<rysiek|pl> :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok now to see i restart
<rysiek|pl> ??
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: restart what
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes because the script mount a "shared folder"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> now it's already mounted
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i can't see if the script is playng or not
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: sudo umount ...
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: :)
<rysiek|pl> and then check
<[ITA]mitticoooo> right!
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i try
<rysiek|pl> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: btw ^^^^
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: if you prefer your language, there is an Italian channel, too ;)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> no problem
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i tryed "sudo umount/ mnt/share"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i tryed "sudo umount /mnt/share"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> where share is the name of the folder
<thomas__> BluesKaj: oh no http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip it's dead :(
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: did it say anything?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but dosn't unmount
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> grp share /etc/mtab
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i fell i am forgotting something
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: grep share /etc/mtab
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: does it print anything?
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: you said you were trying to get it so the folder mounted on startup... pretty sure the simplest way to do that is to just put the mount line into /etc/rc.local
<kristian> evening all
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes
<[ITA]mitticoooo> Share_Linux that is the name of the hared folder i have in windows
<rysiek|pl> ok, I gotta go
<rysiek|pl> cpk1: will you help [ITA]mitticoooo?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> cpk1: maybe is the simplest way but i had to install kubuntu only yesterday
<cpk1> I can try but I am in and out
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thaks rysiek
<[ITA]mitticoooo> no problem if i cant umount
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: "sudo nano /etc/rc.local" and then at the bottom of the file put in the command that you want to run
<[ITA]mitticoooo> the script i fell it plays
<makers_mark> va10 still there?
<rysiek|pl> [ITA]mitticoooo: good luck ;)
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: you still need to run the script... you could also tell rc.local to run the script instead of the mount command if you wanted to
<makers_mark> i installed the latest nvidia driver for my geforce 4 but it's giving me trouble.how can i revert to the previous restricted driver?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i am understanding
<chris__> hello.
<chris__> I have a question..
<chris__> Is there a playstation emulator that was made for KDE?
<chris__> As in, doesn't use GTK?
<thomas__> chris__: don't think so
<chris__> dang.
<chris__> Like I was using epsx
<chris__> or.. something like that :/
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: or you could edit your fstab
<[ITA]mitticoooo> cpk1:  my script is simply "sudo mount -t vboxsf Share_Linux /mnt/share"
<chris__> But I have a little usb plugin that allows me to use my PS2 controller.
<thomas__> chris__: whats the problem whit them?
<chris__> It refuses to map the keys to the controller.
<thomas__> hmm
<chris__> well it's like it maps them
<chris__> But when I try to use the keys, it doesn't work.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> have i to copy exactly that string?
<thomas__> can't help with taht
<chris__> yeah I kind of figured :/
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: if you put it into rc.local you shouldnt need the sudo
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: what is the dev point though?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> a folder in windowsXP
<Dr_willis> chris__, theres a lot of different adaptors out like that. there is a jstest program thatyou can run then wiggle the pad/buttons around. see if they are all sending output. If they are. Then you will have to remap the joystick settings in the game.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i am running kubuntu with vbox emulator
<[ITA]mitticoooo> so this is the command for mounting
<Dr_willis> chris__,  if they are not even giveing output. then the driver isent seeing allthe buttons.
<chris__> well
<chris__> There giving output.
<chris__> But then when I press the controller keys, it doesn't respond.
<chris__> (Well like.. when I press "Start" nothing happens.)
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/17 looks like what you might want to put into your fstab then
<Dr_willis> chris__,  try some other game that lets you configure the gamepad. You mayjust have to configure it spificially for each game
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx cpk1 i have already edited rc.local and reboot
<cpk1> [ITA]mitticoooo: ok we will see how it goes then
<chris__> no I don't think that's it
<chris__> I'm using a playstation emulator.
<chris__> I remember there was... sometihng I had to do differently
<chris__> I did it last time.
<chris__> But that was a long time ago :/
<chris__> Do you guys recomend a playstation emulator?
<Dr_willis> the ps emulators have all sorts of input plugins you can configure
<chris__> well pSX doesn't have any plugins, which is.. good
<chris__> I could never get the epsxe plugins to work
<Dr_willis> If it works. :)
<chris__> lol
<chris__> Would you guys recomend esxpe?
<Dr_willis> I got USB Gamepads that are clones of the ps2 controllers.
<chris__> yeah.
<chris__> Mines an adapter.
<Dr_willis> chris__,  with emulators it often depends on what game you are playng as to what emulator works best.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> cpk1: yes it's mounted!
<chris__> well I mostly play the 3 Final Fantasy games :)
<Darkrift411> I have a problem. I have to send in my laptop for repairs, and they mentioned i am not covered if linux is on there. My restore cd doesnt work, so i tried a linux gparted live cd... the partitions are all gone, but grub isnt :S how do i remove grub also
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,  totally whipe the hd with no OS. :) ask themif its covered then.
<Darkrift411> i tried
<Darkrift411> i deleted all partitions
<Dr_willis> and ask them why their restore cd dont work..
<Darkrift411> but grub persisted
<Darkrift411> how do i delete grub
<BluesKaj> makers_mark, the latest nvidia driver has to be uninstalled first , before enabling the default restricted one. If you used the 'drivername.run' file to install via the CLI ,there should be an uninstall utility inside the nvidia folder . open the terminal cd to the latest nvidia folder , then use the ' ./uninstall ' command.
<Darkrift411> and i thin the restore cd doesnt work because i might have accidentally removed the restore partition when i was tired of vista
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,   No idea on the restore cd.. from what ive seen the restore partition is oftenused to backup stuff. Not really restore the os. But these companies do so many different things.
<Darkrift411> i dont care about the restore, i just want to get rid of grub
<Darkrift411> thats like a bright flashing sign that says "Linux was here!!"
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,  if you have a normal vista cd - you can boot it and use its commands to write the normal windows MBR to the mbr.
<Dr_willis> or you could use dd.
<makers_mark> BluesKaj actually it's just and install .pkg
<Darkrift411> would an XP cd work?
<Dr_willis> xp cd - use 'fdisk /mbr' will work
<Darkrift411> niced
<Dr_willis> or should
<Darkrift411> lemme try that
<noaXess> !find dcopserver
<ubotu> File dcopserver found in kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a
<[ITA]mitticoooo> cpk1: thaks, just last 2 question: "chmod a+x" what means exactly?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> change...
<[ITA]mitticoooo> modality?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> "a+x"
<Darkrift411> xp cd doesnt give a command line
<Darkrift411> i tried f8 etc
<Darkrift411> do i need to somehow create a dos cd lol
<BluesKaj> makers_mark, where is the install.pkg ?
<makers_mark> home folder
<BluesKaj> ok perfect, look in the home folder /nvidia folder for an uninstall text file
<makers_mark> BluesKaj there's no nvidia folder.
<yamal> Darkrift411: you want to remove the master boot record, and really don't care about anything else that might be on your hard drive?
<makers_mark> BluesKaj all there is i Desktop,Documents,Examples,Music,Pictures,Public,Templated,Videos,a text file that has to do with nautilus,and the nvidia driver installer .pkg.run
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,  theres the super-grub live cd also.
<BluesKaj> makers_mark, ok then in the terminal, sudo dpkg -r "name of nvidia driver file'
<makers_mark> BluesKaj it says "warning:ignoring request to remove nvidia-linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg1.run which isn't installed."
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i wish to have the navigation bar in all the windows
<Darkrift411> no, ive already deleted the partitions
<Darkrift411> i want it completely blank when i send it in
<Darkrift411> im sure hp can reinstall the os once they get it
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but when i close and open tha navigation bar expires
<Darkrift411> i just want all traces of linux gone so they dont hassle me about my warranty'
<yamal> Darkrift411: then boot up any linux live-cd (e.g. ubuntu install cd), and use the dd command
<Darkrift411> i tried the kubuntu live cd... no go... then i downloaded the gparted cd, which worked to delete the partitions but left the mbr
<Darkrift411> dd?
<Darkrift411> ok, ill go look it up
<[ITA]mitticoooo> done solved my small problem :D
<BluesKaj> makers_mark, try this: sh ./nvidia-linux-x86-96.43.01-uninstall.sh
<yamal> Darkrift411: the command is « dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/HARDDRIVE count=1 bs=512 » where HARDDRIVE is of course replaced with the proper device like hda or sda or so.
<makers_mark> BluesKaj it says it can't open the package.i'll try to figure it out later,gotta go for now.thanks for your help though.
<BluesKaj> ok
<yamal> Darkrift411: and you'll need to be root for that, of course
<Dr_willis> yamal,  i couldent rember the proper dd command to do that. :)
<yamal> Dr_willis: google could ;)
<Dr_willis> if he wants it toally blank i guess he could zero it  out totally - no need for a count #
<Dr_willis> In case the fbi raid the shop!   'Look a Linux User! Arrest Him!'
<yamal> the repair shop would freak out, but yes he could do that :)
<Dr_willis> I wonder at what company this laptop is from that says the warrenty is void if Linux is installed...
<Darkrift411> of=/dev/HARDDRIVE is that supposed to be if or of?
<Dr_willis> of = Output File
<Darkrift411> ok
<Dr_willis> what you are writing TO
<Dr_willis> dd has sort of a weird syntax. ;0
<Darkrift411> nice
<Darkrift411> worked :)
<Darkrift411> "Operating System nor found"
<Darkrift411> never thought i would be happy to see that
<yamal> Darkrift411: as Dr_willis already said, you could even zero-out the entire disk if you want by leaving out the 'count=' from the command
<Dr_willis> what brand laptop is this any way Darkrift411 ?
<motanel> hello, i just installed kubuntu 7.10 and i tried to do apt-get update and it seems that nothing is happening... it's not searching for packages online, it's trying to retrieve them from the cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbon....
<motanel> what may be the cause for this?
<jpatrick> motanel: remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<motanel> i see now
<motanel> it says that the regular update sources have been removed by the installer because they failed to verify
<jpatrick> motanel: then: sudo apt-get update and install what you want
<motanel> that was because something went wrong during the install so i disabled the network interface during installation
<motanel> hopefully, this is the only thing i broke
<motanel> i removed all the comments. it works now, thanks ;)
<Darkrift411> Dr_willis its an hp/compaq
<Darkrift411> my wifi and pcmcia died, and while on the phone, i accidentially mentioned that it doesnt work in windows or linux, and as soon as i mentioned linux heseemed pleased....
<Darkrift411> he said "linux.. we dont support... cannot fix if you have linux"
<Darkrift411> so i made it sound like i was using a live cd for linux
<sparrw> im trying to build gdb and im getting a warning regarding 'makeinfo' being missing
<basy_> howto automatic deselec selected files afer copy, move, etc, in KRUSADER. They stay selected.... ?
<Dr_willis> I would say 'show me the writing that says that'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> They cant 'support' linux because their tech cant be expcted to know linux.. But i bet they got some live cd's aroudn to test things out. heh
<bmk789> is there a way a can switch between my laptops monitor and an external monitor without restarting kdm?
<kvl3vr> hola... alguien habla español y me puede ayudar a instalar mi kubuntu... llevo 7 horas intentando y no puedo
<bmk789> and preferably use dual monitors
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  On the few laptops ive used. i could just hit the right keyvombo on the laptop and it would to to the eternal monitor.
<jussi01> !es | kvl3vr
<ubotu> kvl3vr: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_willis> Or you could set up dual monitors and clone the display I guess.
<kvl3vr> ok, gracias
<Dr_willis> What video card is in the laptop?
<bmk789> Dr_willis: the keyboard combo doesnt work and KDE's monitor setup utility wont do it
<bmk789> intel X3100
<Dr_willis> I would have to say - check the ubuntu laptop forums, perhaps theres some intel tools to help.
<bmk789> ok, thanks
<noaXess> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<umberto> salve
<jpatrick> !it | umberto
<ubotu> umberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sotos> anyone know a communication program which support video + sound and works with msn?
<Dr_willis> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Dr_willis> No idea if that works withmdn or not. but its very Popular program
<sotos> tnx a lot
<SlimeyPete> it does work with msn, but I dunno if it works with video
<Pinguliten> Would this be a decent server for home usage? a bit old http://ciao.co.uk/HP_ProLiant_ML530_G2_5360784 2.4Ghz cpus in it though and around 400euros.
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are serving. :)
<Dr_willis> a 1 ghz or less machine can make a very good server.
<muhkuh> hi there i got a problem i messed up mz GUI on Debian4.0Etch and i don|t even know the debian irc adress
<muhkuh> ``
<Dr_willis> try #debian ?
<muhkuh> just using a live cd right now
<Pinguliten> something fun to fool around with really.
<muhkuh> thank zou )(
<rysiek|pl> re
<rysiek|pl> guys, was any of you able to install hardy alpha 3?
<g2g591> rysieklpl: i upgraded from a fresh gutsy install to alpha 2
<g2g591> rysieklpl: i can point you at a daily iso if you want
<jussi01> !tab > g2g591
<rysiek|pl> g2g591: please do; alpha3 installation hangs just before setting the grub
<g2g591> rysiek|pl: here ya go http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080124/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<g2g591> rysiek|pl: one advantage of a daily is no or very few updates to download
<georges> hello !!
<g2g591> georges: question?
<lupul> hi. is there a way to install the desktop unfolding effect from kde4 on kde3?
<lupul> and the kmenu
<g2g591> lupul: nope
<lupul> :(
<peanutwithchocol> hello, does anybody know what package should i install for get spanish kde4?????
<g2g591> lupul: kde 4 is totally incompatable with kde 3
<g2g591> peanutwithchocol: ill look it up for you
<rysiek|pl> g2g591: thanks!
<lupul> i know. i meant some package to do that effect
<Dr_willis> desktop unfolding effect  ?
<lupul> not compiz. something else
<lupul> in kde4 you press ctrl f8 and it shows all 4 desktops. or how many you have. that's what i'm trying to do on kde3
<g2g591> peanutwithchocol: kde-l10n-es
<peanutwithchocol> ok g2g591, thanks a lot
<smith__> with compiz there is expo thingy , desktops flattened into one view
<smith__> super-e
<muhkuh> want to install kubunt now but i don't want to format the disk how's that possible?
<muhkuh> it not in the option
<muhkuh> i got still debian on the hd and it is supposed to stay there ^
<spidey> DCC SEND "startkeylogger"
<g2g591> muhkuh: it is perfectly possible and should be in the options, try the manuall partioning option and see if you can do that.
<nalioth> well, that was smart
<LjL> eugh vorian
 * g2g591 wonders why voran was kicked, he doesn't even see a message from him
<LjL> !exploit > g2g591    (g2g591, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vorian> thanks LjL :)
<g2g591> LjL : ah , i see
<muhkuh> just lets me type a 1 or a 7 in front
<muhkuh> what a crap
<muhkuh> don't need 1 or 7gb i need 4 man
<LjL> g2g591: if you are interested in taking that test, join again now
<judgen> anyone got a good human theme for kde?
<LjL> g2g591: you can type it now
<LjL> g2g591: you pass
<muhkuh> why can't i choose 2 3 4 5 6 8 or 9???
<muhkuh> my keyboard is ok
 * g2g591 didn't think he was affected, but had to make sure
<slow-motion> hi
<sars> hello
<Alyxander> is kde 4.0 available for upgrade in the repos?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Alyxander> thanks
<sars> where firefoxe store marked page?
<g2g591> Alyxander: kde 4.0 is rough though, 4.1 is better
<g2g591> Alyxander: sed s/is/will be
<sars> if firefox can access other directory than home how he can store his data i can understand
<Alyxander> thanks g2g591 im only asking because my dual monitors didnt work with 4.0 but work fine in 3.5
<sars> if firefox cant access other directory than home how he can store his data i can understand
<sars> can any one answer my question
<SlimeyPete> sars: firefox stores all its data in home
<Fullma> hder bi darija xD
<sars> slimeypete:sorry but i cant see them
<olivitho> hola
<SlimeyPete> sars: in home there is a directory called .mozilla
<SlimeyPete> sars: it is a hidden directory
<sars> :) idont know thats hiden directory exist in linux am new thanx for this news
<SlimeyPete> sars: directories that start with a . are hidden
<SlimeyPete> :)
<sars> ah ok and if i want see them?
<slow-motion> n8
<sars> what i must do
<SlimeyPete> sars: in a terminal type "ls -a". I don't know how you do it in Dolphin (I don't use Dolphin)
<hola> imnot able to set my video with setenv display. Why?
<SlimeyPete> hola: setenv? try export instead
<hola> SlimeyPete: i have to set my video on the client server
<chaos_> Hello all, who knows how to install kde4 binaries onto kubuntu7.10?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sars> ok thank u i will try
<blizzzek> hi
<fran> ayuda en español.. podria dar alguien el link
<hola> SlimeyPete: i dont know how to set the display. I made export$DISPLAY clientmachine  but it gave an error
<SlimeyPete> usually it's "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.8:0" or something similar I think
<SlimeyPete> hola: hmmm, more like "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.8:0.0" (replace 192.168.0.8 with the ip of the client machine)
<SlimeyPete> and replace 0.0 with the number of the display (usually 0.0)
<hola> SlimeyPete: i tried but it said: 192.168.1.7 is not a valid identifier
<SlimeyPete> what exactly did you type?
<hola> export 192.168.1.7:0.0
<SlimeyPete> no
<SlimeyPete> export DISPLAY=192.168.1.7:0.0
<SlimeyPete> that means "set the $DISPLAY variable so that its value is "192.168.1.7:0.0"   :)
<muhkuh> how can i mount my partitions? it tells me they are not in /etc/mtab
<g2g591> muhkuh: if they are ext3 (linux) use mount -t ext3 /dev/sd* /mountpoint
<hola> SlimeyPete: xterm Xt error: Cant open display: 192.168.1.7:0.0
<muhkuh> ok i try
<muhkuh> thx
<Alyxander> ok stupid question but where is the screen saver setup in kubuntu
<g2g591> hola: if ssh is setup on the server machine, you can ssh -X user@192.168.1.7 and run apps normally
<SlimeyPete> hola: what X client are you using?
<SlimeyPete> another Linux/MacOS box or a Windows client?
<Alyxander> ha desktop!
<hola> SlimeyPete: host is kub 7.10 and client is kub 7.10
<SlimeyPete> hola: and have you enabled x-forwarding and then sshed into the host using "ssh -X" ?
<muhkuh> it just tells me :       hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<val0> lol, have you guys noticed how many people have "ubuntu" as there default user name?
<miladen> Guys i just downloaded gimpshop, and its a .deb file, how do i install this?
<SlimeyPete> miladen: sudo dpg -i gimpshop.deb
<fran> hola... cual es el canal en español? no lo encuento
<miladen> thx
<SlimeyPete> miladen: sorry dpkg
<SlimeyPete> not dpg
<SlimeyPete> (my keyboard is rubbish)
<val0> !es | fran
<ubotu> fran: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fran> ty
<hola> SlimeyPete: thank you a lot now it work.. At work with unix i usually use setenv DISPLAY hostname:0.0
<Chousuke> isn't that csh
<miladen> SlimeyPete: i installed it now, but it didnt change GIMP, what did i do wrong?
<Chousuke> or perhaps zsh :/
<SlimeyPete> miladen: I don't know, sorry - I haven't used gimpshop. Maybe you have to load it from within GIMP.
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: csh
<SlimeyPete> hola: no problem :)
<Alyxander> ok so the restricted drivers suck! nvidia after the install just gos all to hell
<val0> SlimeyPete I've got one for you! On boot I get "PCI: failed to allocate mem resource #6: 20000@90000000 for 0000:02.00" then it prints out "Kinit: name_to_dev_t(...), trying to resume from /dev/disk..., Kinit: no resume image doing normal boot" I get all that from a fresh install :S everything runs fine, nothing crashes and no errors in the logs... WTF?
<miladen> SlimeyPete: what does dpkg mean?
<val0> Alyxander did you try to install the nvidia driver you got off their webiste?
<SlimeyPete> miladen: dpkg is the package installer
<miladen> val0 i cant install linux on my primary computer because of the same erro
<miladen> r
<hola> SlimeyPete: so it is different unix and linux?
<miladen> and i have ATI :(
<Alyxander> val0, no im going to try that next. im glad i hadnt built anything up on that system before it toasted
<Alyxander> val0, i normally use envy
<val0> Alyxander be VERY carefull when you do that
<Alyxander> envy?
<SlimeyPete> hola: similar but different. The Kubuntu shell is called Bash - you should read about it.
<val0> Alyxander it recompiles your X i believe, i destroyed my machine twice because of it :D
<muhkuh> can't someone help me with gettin my GUI back (adjusting the xorg.conf + mounting the filesystem which is not in /etc.....)??
<SlimeyPete> hola: Unix and Linux "feel" similar though, the general approach is the same
<Alyxander> ive used it on this box before with ubuntu and it worked fine i keep hearing the horror stories though lol
<Chousuke> hola: "unix" doesn't refer to any single OS nowadays
<miladen> Mine says: PCI: failed to allocate mem resource #6: 20000@90000000 for 0000:02.00" and then it just stays like that, doesnt even start linux
<Chousuke> hola: you can have UNIX systems that have bash as the default shell
<val0> miladen yeh mine does that but still boots, and i can't find anything usefull on the net about it
<Chousuke> like the one I'm running right now, OS X 10.5 :P
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: I'm currently fighting tooth-and-claw for bash on our Unix boxes
<hola> Chousuke: thank you i will see about bash shell
<val0> Alyxander yeh horror it is... just make sure that you have X turned off and build_essentials installed
<SlimeyPete> it's tricky when you work with old-school unix-heads ;)
<miladen> no one seems to know the answer val0 but it almost only appear with ATI cards
<Chousuke> it's the de-facto standard on linux.
<miladen> ANYone who uses gimpshop?
<val0> miladen i have an Nvidia 7600
<miladen> ok :S
<Chousuke> SlimeyPete: well, don't force it on them. chsh exists :p
<miladen> then it shouldnt have a prob??
<hydrogen> posix shell is more than enough.
<Alyxander> val0, huh? Ive never done that on either system when i used envy
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: we use communal user accounts for development
<Chousuke> hydrogen: yes. No-one needs tab completion.
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: so chsh would affect them too ;)
<Chousuke> hmm
<Alyxander> ive only had issues when i try to use the ubuntu restricted manager to install nvidia or ati
<Chousuke> just run sh as the base shell and tell them to run their own shell on top of it? :)
<SlimeyPete> I can shove bash in my .cshrc (and I do) but it's a bit of a dirty solution ;)
<Chousuke> heh.
<Chousuke> I've never heard anything good about csh
<SlimeyPete> it's horrible.
<SlimeyPete> horrible in every way.
<Chousuke> yeah, that's what I *have* heard.
<miladen> any1 who knows gimpshop
<val0> Alyxander it checks for something (can't remember what exectly) and then tells you that you don't have and need to recompile your X and that's where you run into problems
<Alyxander> what?
<val0> Alyxander ??
<muhkuh> does anyone know vim in text mode?
<BluesKaj> miladen, from where did you download gimpshop ?
<Alyxander> maybe its a kubuntu thing i havent tried yet but... the latest envy get all dependencies for you
<Sanne> miladen: here seem to be instructions which might help you: http://gimpshop.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1197574338
<muhkuh> i'd need to rename the xorg.conf and delete one of them
<miladen> BluesKaj http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<Alyxander> oh random thought does compiz work by default or what do i have to do for it?
<val0> muhkuh you can rename the files from the command line
<muhkuh> no cause i got no X server
<val0> Alyxander I tried compiz, really good instructions of the ubuntu forums on how to get it running... didn't need it so now it gone
<muhkuh> i want to get my debian system fixed
<val0> muhkuh do you have access to the console?
<Alyxander> humm i may have to check it out i liked the desktop switching is all I used
<muhkuh> not now cause i run a liveCD but when i start debian i just got the text consoole
<Alyxander> and when you startx what error do you get
<muhkuh> and only vim
<muhkuh> something wron with the grapic card
<muhkuh> got a ATIraedon9250
<Alyxander> what drivers?
<muhkuh> i updated my driver
<val0> muhkuh do you have a backup xorg.conf file?
<muhkuh> then the Xserver restartet by itself
<muhkuh> to fix that i reconfiguerd it
<muhkuh> and now
<muhkuh> it is totaly broken
<Alyxander> reconfigure it agian and take all the defaults
<muhkuh> i guess so cause theres one named xorg.conf~
<muhkuh> got no GUI anymore and if i run dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg that does not work
<articpenguin3800> how can i get a programs source code from synaptic
<muhkuh> i was allready in the file with vim but did not  know what to do
<Dioxin> dont think you can artic
<crimsun> articpenguin3800: don't.  Use apt-get source package instead.
<muhkuh> tried and tried but no success
<crimsun> articpenguin3800: e.g., apt-get source pidgin
<miladen> Sanne: didnt really help
<articpenguin3800> where does it get stored?
<miladen> it doesnt explain how to isntall
<iradigalesc> The splash on my 64 bits kubuntu didn't work
<Sanne> miladen: sorry, can't help more, never used it myself.
<iradigalesc> and it does in the 32 bits version on the same computer
<miladen> Sanne: Thx anyways, can you tell me how to remove a app completely?
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<val0> miladen sudo apt-get remove <name of package>?
<Alyxander> miladen, sudo aptitude purge <app name>
<miladen> val0 haah didnt think it was that simple
<ubbill> what's up?
<articpenguin3800> where does the source package get stored
<val0> Alyxander is there a difference between the two commands? (I really don't know :D)
<Alyxander> purge removes the app and all its configs
<miladen> Alyxander whats the difference
<Alyxander> err sorry purge removes the app and all its configs
<Alyxander> and i use apptitude because it gives a better dependency resolution
<val0> Alyxander and apt-get remove just removes the app but doesn't remove the configs?
<Alyxander> yup
<Alyxander> or it may miss one
<val0> oh nice, learn something new every day! thanks!
<miladen> can i install an app for debian on kubuntu?
<Alyxander> np
<SlimeyPete> miladen: sometimes, but it's not guaranteed. It's always best to use adept or apt-get to install apps.
<Alyxander> or aptitude
<miladen> ok its just gimpshop
<ubbill> im new to linux
<ubbill> any tips?
<miladen> gimpshop is nowhere to be found in adept SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> miladen: oh right, I guess the .deb is your only option then
<Datalanche> ubbill: Try everything, play around, have fun. :)
<ubbill> data, i am sick of windows
<SlimeyPete> ubbill: first tip is to find Adept in the menu and use it to install some software
<SlimeyPete> ubbill: that's the first thing to learn, then just use google, IRC and forums to learn more :)
<ol_dude67> ubbill, and remember this is not windows, its better.
<Odd-rationale> ubbill: Second tip is to read the Help files. Good stuff.
<val0> ubbill check this out too: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm
<Odd-rationale> *its different.
<ubbill> ok, one question i had was that i have everything (my word documents, powerpoint pictures, etc.) on an external harddrive...is getting to it just a matter of plugging the drive in?
<ubbill> val, will def check out that site
<val0> ubbill should be :D
<Datalanche> ubbill: Most likely. You can try it when you are running from the LiveCD to see it it works or not.
<Odd-rationale> ubbill: Pretty much. Is your ext hdd ntfs?
<Dr_willis> ubbill,  plug it in and see. it should work.. but theres been a bit of an issue lately with Kubuntu accessing external ntfs drives as a user.
<val0> ubbill i have an external 500gig and everything worked
<ubbill> yes it is ntfs
<ubbill> as we speak i am installing linux to the harddrive
<Odd-rationale> ubbill: You may have to mount it manually from the command line.
<ubbill> odd-ratinale it worked
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Odd-rationale> ubbill: Good for you.
<ubbill> i think im in love ! linux is so much faster
<Datalanche> It sure can be.
<Odd-rationale> ubbill: BTW here's a tip. You can use <tab> to auto complete many things. e.g. odd<tab> and you get my name! Anyways I'm sure you would have figured that out...
<Dioxin> is it straight forward to run Kubuntu off a usb hdd?
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: How big is your hdd?
<Dioxin> 160gb
<Dioxin> and currently empty
<Alyxander> ok this is about to piss me off!
<Dioxin> pretty sure that big enough
<ubbill> odd, what do you mean?
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: Oh, so you want to do a full install. not a live session in persistent mode.
<vzduch> !language | Alyxander
<ubotu> Alyxander: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubbill> sorry, stupid question i bet lol
<Alyxander> how do i reconfigure x from commandline and remove the restricted drivers?
<Dioxin> yeah full install to usb hdd
<SlimeyPete> Alyxander: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-window-system
<vzduch> Alyxander: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SlimeyPete> or that.
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: It is not too hard. That is how I started off.
<Dioxin> ok
<Alyxander> ty
<Dioxin> I have problems running the livecd should I just give up and use the alternate one?
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: One tip is to disconnect all other hdd's including all internal ones. That way GRUB will automatically install in the right place.
<miladen> you should think this would help
<miladen> http://gimpshop.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1197574338
<Dioxin> bah... I really didnt want to pop open my laptop
<miladen> the official guide
<miladen> but it doesnt help
<SlimeyPete> Dioxin: the alternate CD might be the easiest option, yes
<miladen> it suc
<Dioxin> yeah guessed as much :D 58% so far
<Dioxin> and a silly question... kubuntu or ubuntu whats the difference beside the gui?
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: OK. Then make sure you select to install GRUB on your ext hdd, not internal.
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: Not much
<Dragnslcr> Dioxin- nothing
<Dioxin> is it just personal preference?
<Dioxin> even for the gui
<Dragnslcr> Pretty much
<Odd-rationale> Some liek to say speed, but...
<Dioxin> ok now for a really important question... does kubunbtu have that really cool desktop effects package :D
<Dioxin> on 7.10
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: Nope
<Dioxin> gah!
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: But you can easily install it.
<Taggnostr> is there a way in dolphin to see the file type among the column in the details view? I only have name/size/date and I can't find a way to add more columns
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: I can give you some links...
<Dioxin> well its on the ubuntu cd at least :D
<vzduch> Krusader ftw :)
<Dioxin> let me get it installed first
<Dioxin> I'm prolly going to be using the command prompt more than the flash windows anyhow
<nosrednaekim> Taggnostr: you probably can't... dolphin is no where near configureable enough IMO
<hola> how is possible to mount a partition on server in order to be able to see it from clent?
<Dioxin> hola be sysadmin?
<drcode> any one know editor for python somthing call pika?
<hdevalence> is there a GHNS thing for KDE themes?
<Dioxin> Hola: either that or once you mount it you need to set permissions I guess
<nosrednaekim> drcode: never heard of it
<drcode> other good editor?
<drcode> I use scitech
<hola> Dioxin: sorry what is sysadmin
<Taggnostr> nosrednaekim, is there something better?
<nosrednaekim> drcode: I use kate ;-)
<Dioxin> Hola: Sysadmin is a person
<nosrednaekim> Taggnostr: yeah... konqueror.
<drcode> I want to run my program directly from the editor
#kubuntu 2008-01-25
<hola> Dioxin: root?
<Taggnostr> is there a way to set konqueror as default?
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dioxin> Hola: I'm afraid I'm out of my depth there
<Dioxin> hola: is the drive mounted?
<drcode> btw: how can I switch languge by keyboard?
<hola> Dioxin: i have a host with kub 7.10 with all drive mounted and i have a virtual machine (clinet) with no mount device
<SlimeyPete> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dioxin> Hola:I would guess either.. you dont have permission to access them... or enviroment isnt set correctly... best ask someone else tho
<hola> Dioxin: on client they are not mounted because i dont know how to do it.....nfs?
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im trying to automount a win2k3 share in kubuntu in the fstab using a credentials file for security but when I try to mount the dir, the mount command hangs.. Any idea what might be the cause? dmesg is not saying anything, the command is simply stalled
<dappermuis> phoenixz: a mount command usually stall when its having problems reading the partition
<dappermuis> thats been my experience
<ubuntu> what do i have to tybe in console for adjusting the Xserver nu_*like it is at the basic installing}
<phoenixz> dappermuis, well.. it mounted without problems 5 mins ago when I was _not_ using the credentials file.
<nosrednaekim> then why are you using the credentials file?
<muhkuh> what do i have to tybe in console for adjusting the Xserver nu_*like it is at the basic installing}
<muhkuh> it should check the hole system new
<dappermuis> phoenixz: like nosrednaekimsaid, there's your problem
<dappermuis> muhkuh: i know what you're talking about, but i just can't remember the command
 * dappermuis thinks
<liz> hey all, when I try signing it to administrator mode it says "conversation with su failed" What's that??? Can anyone help???
<muhkuh> holz sh...
<muhkuh> ``
<nosrednaekim> liz: in kde4?
<dappermuis> muhkuh: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<muhkuh> i did
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, the machine is used by multiple users, its for security, I dont want passwords flying around
<dappermuis> muhkuh: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<muhkuh> it doesn|t work
<liz> yes in kde4 nosrenaekim
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: right
<phoenixz> dappermuis, I think my problem is there as well, but.. how can I fix it?
<nosrednaekim> liz: you need to run any admin apps from a konsole with "kdesudo appname" due to kde4's kdesu not using sudo
<muhkuh> it is because that missunderstood mz grapic card .....
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, dappermuis, its only a credentials file.. just another place where the user+pass are located..
<dappermuis> phoenixz: ya i know - i've never worked with a credentials file though, so i wouldn't know where to start looking
<muhkuh> how can i let the szstem check the grapic card
<liz> so it would be kdesudo networksettings?
<dappermuis> muhkuh: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<muhkuh> i did that does not work
<dappermuis> muhkuh: what does it say?
<muhkuh> i even installed the x new
<muhkuh> something like fatal error
<liz> can some sort of upgrade fix that?.... I used it a few minutes ago fine then when I tried again is when that error showed
<dappermuis> liz: i used to get that error a long time ago...i found that either just waiting, or restarting usually fixed it
<muhkuh> it worked till i did reconfigure
<muhkuh> i did that cause i wanted to plaz a game whic wasn|t working
<liz> I was thinking of restarting :) I sure do hope time will fix it dappermuis
<muhkuh> linux really isn|t supposed to run games
<dappermuis> liz: it should do...especially if it was working before
<g2g591> muhkuh: there are a few decent games for linux, Tremulous and warzone2100 being two
<liz> I have another question... in konsole how do you type a new line under the one u just typed??
<muhkuh> zeah zeah and if i trz to run it i will sonn sit at installing the hole thing new
<dappermuis> liz: what you mean? like enter 2 commands?
<SlimeyPete> liz: you don't. You just hit enter and then put in a new line. Or do you mean in vi?
<muhkuh> like i have to if i don|t get it back
<liz> oh ok thx slimeypete
<tinin> Hi, is kde4 avaliable for ppc?
<liz> I dont know if u can type 2 commands... I'm new at this
<SlimeyPete> liz: you'll get the hang of it with practice :)
<muhkuh> i will only lose 60GB^^
<Dioxin> if you need to type two commands try using /
<Dioxin> ; even
<dappermuis> liz: if you want you can type two commands on one line if you seperate them with a ;
<muhkuh> me dummz just made a single root partition.....
<Dioxin> but you can also use | if you want the commands to operate on the same inputs
<liz> oh cool, thx dappermuis, I wrote that down :)
<limac> hey, how can I copy from a cd using k3b having only one cd-drive
<limac> ?
<drcode> in kubuntu how can I switche between two lang?
<drcode> I have en and heb
<dappermuis> liz: sure, np
<limac> copy cd
<dappermuis> limac: check the option to "create image only" first
<dappermuis> limac: then burn the cd image afterwards
<limac> dappermuis: allrihgt, thank you very much :)
<limac> dappermuis: wher is that option?
<limac> where
<liz> thx much everyone, you'll probably see me again..... and again.... and again... :)
<imek> Hey, anyone know where I can find the settings for multimedia keyboards in KDE? I want to change the volume control to control PCM, and reduce the step size.
<limac> dappermuis: nm, I found it! thanks btw
<limac> :)
<dappermuis> limac: when you click copy cd -> under settings
<limac> I found it thank u
<dappermuis> limac: :)
<dappermuis> bye liz
<muhkuh> if i would deinstall the hole xserver and get it new would it check mz szstem or will it have the same config as now_
<Dioxin> if i wanted to harass peeps on irc about bash scripts where is the best place to go? :P
<to0om> hi all
<Dioxin> hello
<to0om> i've got a problem: i have an external usb device which i'd like to mount to /home at boot time
<to0om> so i specified it in my fstab as follows: "/dev/sdb1 /home           ext3    auto,hotplug,defaults        0       0"
<to0om> ah, without hotplug: "/dev/sdb1 /home           ext3    auto,defaults        0       0"
<muhkuh> how ca i COMPLETLY remove  the Xserver
<to0om> so why isn't the device mounted automatically at boot time?
<to0om> the option "auto" should normally do the trick, but it doesn't
<to0om> the device doesn't mount
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo mount -a'  see if mounts then
<Dr_willis> or gives an error message
<val0> does anyone know of any other utils except acetone and poweriso to open .daa files?
<to0om> Dr_willis: it does when i do sudo mount -a, but i'd like it to mount automatically
<Dioxin> cant you place sudo mount -a into the start up script?
<Dr_willis> that is mounting it autopmatically.  when the system boots up - it basicially does a 'sudo mount -a'
<muhkuh> how ca i COMPLETLY remove  the Xserver ?
<to0om> Dr_willis: mounting it by hand after boot works fine
<Dr_willis> If you are saying its NOT mounting at boot up that is..  Theres somthing.. odd going on.
<to0om> Dioxin: that's what ubuntu does automatically, all devices are mounted which are in the fstab
<tekteen> muhkuh: sudo apt-get xserver-xorg.conf
<to0om> but usb devices obviously don't work
<Dr_willis> example minimal fstab entry -->  /dev/hdd1 /Public ext3 defaults 0 0
<tekteen> muhkuh: oops
<Dr_willis> mounts automatically. if its USB - THEN thats a whole nother issue.
<tekteen> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg.conf
<muhkuh> i have to remove it first
<muhkuh> aaah
<tekteen> muhkuh: why
<muhkuh> ^^
<to0om> Dr_willis: any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> its possible its not seeing the usb device when the mounting stuff is ran.
<tekteen> It is only good for servers not to have x
<Dr_willis> put the mount command in rc.local perhaps
<muhkuh> cause i don|t get a GUI cause it figured out the wrong grapic card
<tekteen> muhkuh: ok
<tekteen> do not run that command
<muhkuh> whz
<to0om> Dr_willis: when is rc.local executed?
<tekteen> sudo apt-get --purge xserver-xorg.conf would do it BUT...
<tekteen> there is a command to reconfig xorg
<tekteen> as if it were just being installed
<muhkuh> but i ran the reconfig
<muhkuh> and that is what it chrashed
<tekteen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg.conf
<to0om> Dr_willis: i'll try that with rc.local
<tekteen> purge will remove config files
<muhkuh> anyway i have debian so it may wont work anyway
<muhkuh> noone answers on debian
<muhkuh> and i run a kubuntu live cd now
<tekteen> muhkuh: what are you trying to do now?
<muhkuh> but i have to reboot cause i vcannot mount the filesys
<tekteen> ok
<muhkuh> i just want the GUI back which i kille with the reconfig
<muhkuh> on debian 4.0 ETCH
<muhkuh> so ill go try ^^
<muhkuh> thank zou
<tekteen> np
<muhkuh> i will come back anyway cause it wont work
<muhkuh> nothing i want to do workds ^^
<Alyxander> ok that is im done all i want is dual monitoring
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<to0om> Dr_willis: putting mount -a into rc.local didn't solve the problem
<joe__> wow there's a lot of ppl in here...
<to0om> Dr_willis: i guess the usb storage driver isn't present when the default-mount is executed at boot
<joe__> I gotta question ppl..
<joe__> How do I go about getting Divx on here?
<SlimeyPete> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlimeyPete> quickest way is to just install and use vlc
<joe__> yeah tried those didn't seem to work very well lol
<joe__> vlc?
<joe__> btw I'm a n00b at Linux
<blizzzek> gn8
<SlimeyPete> it's a player. You can use Adept to install it.
<SlimeyPete> It plays pretty much anything
<joe__> my apologies for my lack of experience
<Dr_willis> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dr_willis> Its a movie player program :)
<joe__> ahh ok ty
<Dr_willis> i even use it under windows
<joe__> does it support most formats?
<Aranel> how can I capture(record) my screen in 3d apps ?
<joe__> really??
<Dr_willis> most every for mat ive ever thrown at it.
<joe__> coolness
<joe__> I"ll hafta check it out
<joe__> brb ppl
<Lrrr> I'm getting an exception and i have no idea what it means
<Lrrr> Incorrect string value: '\xD0\x84\xCE\xBD\xCE\xB1...' for column 'name' at row 1
<Lrrr> what exactly is incorrect about it?
<Dr_willis> Lrrr,  whats saying that?
<payan> Hi everyone. I can't get subtitles to work properly. Always missing most lines. (Using VLC)
<payan> ...or any
<Lrrr> when i view a page, i get that on the standard debug screen
<Kobol> Anyone know a way to install KDE4.0 on Gutsy?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> Kobol,  read the topic? :)
<joe__> does vlc stand for anything in particular b/c when searching for it it's not finding anything
<Dr_willis> Video lan client.
<SlimeyPete> j
<SlimeyPete> joe__: search for vlc in adept
<joe__> k thanx
<SlimeyPete> it should appear
<joe__> yep I am
<Dr_willis> first hit on google here. :) well the 3rd link actually
<joe__> not finding "vlc"
<Lrrr> the string value in question is "Єναη the Сяαzу" -- when i try to save a model with that string in a charfield, i get the "incorrect string value" exception
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Dr_willis> you may need to enable the other repositories
<joe__> other repositories?
<Lrrr> oh wait
<SlimeyPete> joe__: if you have the latest kubuntu they're enabled by default
<joe__> k
<Kobol> Dr_willis: hey get spammed out so quickly I hardly get to read it :( Missed that, sorry.
<joe__> hmm seems as though I only have Ubuntu repoitories listed...
<joe__> meh I'll go google route... a bit more familiar
<joe__> w00t there it is
<joe__> d/lding now
<joe__> (never used IRC either lol)
<tekteen> joe__: ubuntu and kubuntu repos are the same
<joe__> ahhh ok
<tekteen> unless you count the kubuntu bleeding edge repo
<tekteen> which is different
<joe__> lol figgers
<joe__> oh ok I remember vlc
<Dr_willis> then theres the dozen+ ubuntu variants with their own repos.
<joe__> had it on other PC
<Dr_willis> vlc is in the repositories. You should be able to do a 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<Dr_willis> you RARELY 'download stuff from the web' for linux.  :)
<joe__> meh just got it from google
<Dr_willis> did you try the   'sudo apt-get install vlc'  yet? i woudl suggest doing it that way
<joe__> yeah been figgering that out lol
<Dr_willis> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<joe__> nah got WINE so I installed it with that
<Dr_willis> wine? thats just being ...err...  pathic. :)
<Dr_willis> since its IN THE REPOS. :)
<joe__> .... didn't I say I'm a n00b?
<joe__> :p
<Dr_willis> ive also pasted the exact command 4 different times
<Dr_willis> well 2 :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis> theres 4 :)
<joe__> lol
<Dr_willis> or use the add/remove programs icon
<Dr_willis> what Version of Kubuntu are you using? it may be  in a diffrent spot for the older ones
<joe__> so what's wrong w/ wine?
<Dr_willis> joe__,  its not needed wh4en theres a linux native port for one thing.
<Dr_willis> it wont be as integerated as the normal vlc for another
<Dr_willis> it will run slower for another.
<joe__> ummm the one that gets installed when u type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joe__> in term.
<joe__> *shrug*
<Dr_willis> joe__,  try lsb_release  -a
<joe__> k hold on
<Dr_willis> Release:        7.10
<Dr_willis> thats the latest release. 7.10
<joe__> weird
<joe__> it only gave me my Ubuntu version
<tekteen> what do you mean weird
<Dr_willis> did you do the -a ?
<joe__> aye
<joe__> question:
<joe__> is Ubuntu and Kubuntu the sme thing?
<joe__> same*
<Dr_willis> basicially yes.
<tekteen> yes
<joe__> k
<joe__> than I"m running 6.06
<Dr_willis> different 'face'
<tekteen> different default installed programs
<Dr_willis> egads 6.06 - that explains a lot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<joe__> right I can use the KDE environment on top of Ubuntu OS correct?
<tekteen> that is what kubuntu is
<joe__> k thought so
<Dr_willis> You can install kde on ubuntu, and ubuntu on kubuntu. yes.
<joe__> but yeah these disks are rather old I got them a while ago
<joe__> never used them b/c I was too comfy with Windows
<Dr_willis> I would suggest either  reinstailling from a 7.10 disk. or doing some upgrades.
<joe__> and now I can't run WIndows on my PC b/c I"m using a CRAPPY one
<Dr_willis> if you insist onkeeping 6.06 - then this page tells ya what to do   http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<phoenixz> Im trying to automount a win2k3 share in kubuntu in the fstab using a credentials file for security. but when I try to mount the dir, the mount command hangs.. Any idea what might be the cause? dmesg is not saying anything, the command just hangs..
<joe__> ok so is there a site I can order the 7.10 version?
<Dr_willis> I just download the cd's :)
<joe__> or d/ld it?
<joe__> lol
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu homepage for one.
<joe__> meh I don't much like commandeering my g/fs laptop
<Dr_willis> 700mb download.
<BluesKaj> just "borrow' it for a while :)
<joe__> lol
<joe__> pooh I"m not a member... brb while I order these CDs
<bmk789> any KDE programmers interesting in making a personal inventory app?
<darkchild> who's tried kde4? :-)
<Dr_willis> order? Member? Huh?
<tekteen> darkchild: me
<darkchild> what do you think tekteen?
<tekteen> darkchild: also go to #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<unagi_> how much different is an install from the livecd
<tekteen> unagi_: very
<tekteen> do not use it if you want a nice gui based install
<unagi_> no no i mean
<joe__> lol
<unagi_> from the livcd version of kubuntu to the installed kubuntu
<joe__> "request CDs"
<unagi_> is there anything different?
<joe__> have to sign into the site
<darkchild> just faster mostly
<Dr_willis> joe__,  shipit service will take a few weeks to get you a cd.
<Dr_willis> !shipit | joe__
<ubotu> joe__: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<joe__> meh no worries
<unagi_> because i noticed my brightness buttons didnt work
<Dr_willis> joe__,  by the time ya get them - the next release is out. :P
<joe__> lmao gr8
<unagi_> is there a reason that my brightness buttons work with ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<tekteen> unagi_: there is a reason. kde may not support it.
<Dr_willis> gnome must have the keys maped properly
<unagi_> interesting
<tekteen> unagi_: or the battery manager runs it
<Dr_willis> ive had the reverse to be true on some laptops.
<unagi_> there were many things about kde that made me want to switch
<unagi_> dialup over bluetooth was fairly less of a hassle
<tekteen> unagi_: we, here like kde
<unagi_> speaking of which what is the name of the dial up app in kubuntu
<unagi_> kppp?
<tekteen> unagi_: kppp
<unagi_> thanks
<tekteen> yep
<unagi_> that was a pretty streamline program
<unagi_> what i dont get is why gnome and kde have wireless managers that you cant refresh the list....
<joe__> k got them ordered
<tekteen> unagi_: modify it and send it in :-D
<unagi_> lol ive been trying to make a bash script that allows me to set the input and out put of a mencoder string
<joe__> that one I know lol
<unagi_> one step at a time =)
<unagi_> joe__: why not just dl the cds?
<joe__> kppp=name of dial up app
<joe__> thinking about going to bed in a min. lol
<unagi_> huh?
<joe__> don't really want to
<unagi> lol why not
<unagi> took me 10 minutes
<joe__> it involves my g/fs vista laptop that she has going REALLY SLOW
<unagi> erm
<unagi> what pc are u on now
<tekteen> get XP if not kubuntu
<joe__> my 600 Mhz PC runs faster than her laptop
<joe__> my desktop
<joe__> (spare desktop)
<unagi> and so.........why not just dl it
<joe__> hmmm might be able to burn it...
 * unagi is lost
<joe__> lol
<joe__> don't worry
<joe__> I"M here
<argnel> what would i have to do to swing from amd64 to i386?
<joe__> lol
<joe__> switch processors?
 * argnel gets out a chisel
<joe__> and d/ld new package?
<tekteen> argnel: reinstall
<argnel> erf
<tekteen> argnel: you can run some 32bit program
<genius> hi guys
<tekteen> programs*
<joe__> hey genius
<tekteen> !hi | genius
<ubotu> genius: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<unagi> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unagi> but!
<unagi> thats what she said!
<joe__> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joe__> figgers
<tekteen> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<genius> i have problem i loaded kboot on ps3 and its a ubuntu ps3 kboot loader (thats the name on top). but i am tyring to install the kubuntu on ps3. can anybody tell me from ur experience what to do here
<unagi> does installing kde-desktop automatically get rid of gnome?
<joe__> \has no experience running an OS on a PS3
<tekteen> unagi: no
<tekteen> unagi: it allows a choice in the login manager
<argnel> anyone got a bug # for "The Flash plugin installation is currently broken"?
<unagi> oooooh
<tekteen> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<argnel> tekteen: thanks
<unagi> so i could install kde to see if i like how it is with my ubuntu install and if i dont then uninstall it?
<tekteen> argnel: install flash through firefox
<unagi> gnome will still be intact?
<tekteen> unagi: yes
<joe__> yes
<tekteen> unagi: I have both
<joe__> w00t I knew that one too
<tekteen> unagi: and kde4 and icewm
<phoenixz> Anybody else available who might know why mount cifs is hanging when I use a credentials file?
<joe__> I"m doin better than I thought I would lol
<unagi> why would u ned both tekteen
<tekteen> unagi: no reason
<joe__> just in case he didn't like one or the other
<unagi> will my awn and compiz still run with kde
<tekteen> unagi: mostly to show people gnome
<tekteen> unagi: you need compiz-kde
<unagi> thats anew one one me
<unagi> on*
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genius> anybody plz. any of u has kubuntu on ps
<genius> ps3
<joe__> Heck I don't even have a PS3
<joe__> so what is compiz?
<tekteen> genius: neither do I
<tekteen> joe__: look it up on youtube
<tekteen> I can not explain it
<joe__> k
<g2g591> joe_: flashy visual effects program
<joe__> ahh
<joe__> k brb
<phoenixz> genius, I heard that linux should would on PS3 but you might have better luck on google
<tekteen> g2g591: that works :-)
<genius> yes it does work
<tekteen> lol
<genius> sony supports it with yellow dog linux but most guides are for ubuntu
<genius> i want to put kubuntu
<tekteen> genius: ubuntu guides should work
<joe__> *wish I had a better PC*
<g2g591> genius:guides for ubuntu should work with only very slight modding
<Dr_willis> http://psubuntu.com/
<tekteen> joe__: so do I
<genius> tekteen no b/c they are for live cd
<genius> i am using alternate install
<tekteen> genius: why?
<genius> do u guys know the command for executing alternative text install from kboot (boot loader)
<joe__> and your right it is flashy lol
<genius> b/c kubuntu doesn't have live for ps3
<Dr_willis> hmm.. fromw hat i am reading you MUST use the ps3 specilized ubuntu cd - NOT a normal ubuntu/kubuntu cd
<tekteen> joe__: It works great
<tekteen> joe__: I got bored of it
<tekteen> joe__: So I run it to show off
<joe__> my PC prolly wouldn't be able to handle it
<genius> dr_willis kubuntu alternative install for ppc + ps3.iso
<genius> thats what i downloaded
<tekteen> joe__: many can
<SGL> Hello. I have a problem!
<joe__> 600 Mhz CPU?
<SGL> My upload has gone down to like 2 kbps
<SGL> on a LAN!
<joe__> I think not lol
<SGL> Does anyone know what can be my problem?
<g2g591> joe_: it depends on the graphics (if you have nvidia, you probabily can)
<tekteen> joe__: why not. just have a Graphics card with 3D acceleration
<g2g591> joe_: oh , i think that might be a little low
<joe__> was debating on installing my graphics card on this POS PC and see if that improves anything
<joe__> lol
<Dr_willis> genius,  no idea then. jus treading at psubuntu.com
<g2g591> joe_: it works fine on 2.4Ghz and only 512 ram
<joe__> same wavelength tekteen/g2g
<tekteen> SGL: any other info
<genius> Dr_willis thats what i am looking at right now thx
<SGL> Not much
<joe__> ummm
<genius> will share my findings
<Amsunaakage> genius found any help yet ??
<SGL> SSH, FTP and HTTP all not working properly
<tekteen> SGL: do other computer work?
<SGL> I have xampp installed
<genius> amsuna working on it
<SGL> yes
<SGL> Well, to the internet
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I do not know
<SGL> Haha
<SGL> ok
<SGL> Does anyone else know what could be the problem of my upload being down to 2kbps?
<genius> amsunaakage i think i know what the problem is i have to use kubuntu specific kboot (loader)
<tekteen> SGL: over the internet or LAN
<SGL> LAN
<tekteen> no idea then :-)
<unagi> why would u install linux on a ps3
<tekteen> unagi: nice computer
<darkchild> the ps3 is a nice powerpc computer :-)
<tekteen> unagi: also know as why not?
<tekteen> :-)
<unagi> i guess
<Dr_willis> from what  i read kboot is  built intot he ps3
<joe__> crap
<unagi> i see better computing power from 360
<joe__> just found out I don't have enough RAM to run 7.10
<tekteen> joe__: How much do you have?
<joe__> tekteen: not much
<joe__> not sure how to check on Linux
<tekteen> joe__: I like numbers
<g2g591> joe_: free in konsole should give you a total
<tekteen> joe__: less /proc/memtest
<joe__> tekteen: yeah I know sorry...
<tekteen> np
<joe__> k brb
<g2g591> joe_: or tekteen's
<scauley> is there support for postfix here
<genius> yay i loaded the kubuntu kboot it worked
<genius> it freakishly fast
<tekteen> oops
<tekteen> less /proc/meminfo
<joe__> ah ha 255424 total
<tekteen> lol :-D
<tekteen> joe__: that is enough with swap
<tekteen> just no games
<tekteen> or compiz
<joe__> swap is 746980
<tekteen> good
<joe__> hmmm kk
<tekteen> you can use 7.10
<joe__> I stand corrected
<darkchild> the beauty of linux is it will still run on a 386...let's hope it stays that way
<joe__> :)
<tekteen> It may be a little slow
<joe__> heh it's SLOW already...
<joe__> with choppy flash and video
<tekteen> joe__: it wont slow much more
<g2g591> joe_: i think swap helps a lot, with 512 I have a (overtly large) 1.9 Gig swap partation, it never gets more than half way full, even while compiling
<joe__> hopefully
<joe__> nice
<g2g591> joe__: try running free -t to see how low it gets
 * tekteen has 2,9 GB of swap
 * g2g591 thinks tekteen has way too much swap
<joe__> same numbers
 * tekteen want to upgrade to 2GB of ram
<joe__> I need a new MOBO for my old PC is all lol
 * g2g591 uses only about half of 1.9 Gig, even while compiling something huge like glibc (on Gentoo dual-boot)
 * tekteen also has vista ( andnot happy about it)
<tyson_> hello. I have inadvertantly changed the monitor in system settings to a monitor that isnt mine. I have a hp laptop, is there a way i can find out which hp monitor i should choose?
<Amsunaakage> bye bye nice people going to sleep
<joe__> aye Vista sux
<genius> bye amusnaakage
<joe__> hasta amuns
 * g2g591 's vista was so sluggish, he switched to linux
<BluesKaj> joe__, this isn't a windows bash chat ... lets hear the good stuff about linux
 * tekteen has not use vista yet but needs more ram to run both vista nad americas army
<joe__> tyson_: google search your type of laptop and see if they can tell ya
<g2g591> tyson_: don't " choose" a monitor, if you know the appropriate resolution, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set it to the right settings
<Dr_willis> Linux is better then windows.. :) hows that BluesKaj ? :)
<joe__> oh ok BLue
<joe__> lol
<tekteen> Dr_willis: true
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, :)
<joe__> umm as a first timer at Linux I got quite frustrated when trying to "mount" my other hard drive
<tyson_> joe: im trying, having no luck
<joe__> hmmm
<Dr_willis> It pays to spend some time learning the funamentals of Linux.
<joe__> I"ll bet it does
<tyson_> g2g591: i inadvertatly already did, so i am trying to switch it back to what it was
<Dr_willis> Not just   pasteing in 'mythical' commands that you hope may do what you want. :)
<g2g591> joe__: for a start, mostly every command has a --help function
<tekteen> Dr_willis: I like to paste commands
<g2g591> joe__: also see man command for a small manual (other things may need googling
<joe__> yeah but I've never really been one to "get into" the ins and outs of an OS
<tekteen> Dr_willis: I love sudo rm -rf / *** DO NOT USE ***
<tekteen> Dr_willis: the warning is for people watching
<joe__> meh I"m jsut using this POS to try to find a job and surf around
<joe__> oh wow you can open konsole from konversation...
<joe__> that would have been helpful about 5 minutes ago lol
<joe__> so who are all those ppl over there and why aint the saying anything?
<joe__> *cricket cricket*
<BluesKaj> joe__, I often wonder about that myself ...12 ppl chatting and 330 lurkers :)
<joe__> aye I know
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> I call them ghosts
<joe__> oooooooooooooooooooooo
<joe__> lol
<tekteen> they are here and not here
<nosrednaekim> booo
<BluesKaj> tv-time for an hr or so, BBL
<joe__> lol
<joe__> allrighty guys I"m out as well I need to head to bed
<joe__> night
<tyson_> g2g591: i did what u suggested, but its not getting the correct resolutions i had
<jhend60> hi everyone
<jhend60> i have a big prob
<jhend60> last night i had to reinstall kubuntu
<jhend60> because when I updated it stopped the adept package manager from working, and i couldnt do any mroe updates.
<jhend60> has this happened to anyone? example=geting fresh install then updating has an error
<jhend60> and now i cant run it
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: you can always use the command line to restore everything...
<darkchild> did you try a dpkg --configure?
<jhend60> i think so b ut it says database is lock
<darkchild> gotcha..hmm
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jhend60> ill try that thanks
<tyson_> is there a program that can tell me exactly what monitor i have so i can choose the right one in the system settings? (its a hp laptop)
<zumba> which model?
<Dr_willis> normally you just need to set the proper res. and it will be ok
<tyson_> dv9220us
<zumba> is it a 15 or 17?
<tyson_> 17 wide
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: freind has the same one... the res is 1440x900
<tyson_> i know the res
<zumba> It didnt work when u tried to set the resolution,
<zumba> ?
<jhend60> how do i launch pakages from the konsole
<jhend60> or even launch packages?
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: lauch packages?
<tyson_> the issue is i was trying to get dual monitors working, and inadvertantly told system settings that my primary monitor was something else. instead of setting the secondary monitor. so when i restart x, the laptop screen looks screwy. so i go back to sys settings to change it back to what it was, and i dont know what hp monitor to select in the list provided
<jhend60> coz i have huge text on logon
<jhend60> i ned kdm theme manager to fix
<jhend60> so what command do i write to launch
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: launch what?
<jhend60> a package from adept
<istarex> are you trying to install a package or execute a program?
<jhend60> well i got the package kdm manage how do i use it?
<jhend60> i want to use a package
<istarex> ok
<jhend60> or are they not usable
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: kdm is executed by "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" but don't run that
<tyson_> nosrednaekim: what monitor does ya friend have selected from the monitor list?
<istarex> did you try System Settings?
<jhend60> yes but its a module to change the kdm theme
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: generic 1440x900 I think... it doesn't really matter.
<jhend60> do modules automatically add itself
<tyson_> oh ok
<jhend60> the text is huge on the menu and updating didnt work
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: with a LCD, you don't really have to worry too much about refresh rates and such
<jhend60> updating had error
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: thats a X DPI issue
<istarex> if you type "kcontrol" at a konsole window
<jhend60> ok i have seen people say --96 but im a noob so i dont know how to change
<istarex> you get the KDE Control Center, which might let you change the login screen
<jhend60> ok ill try kcontrol
<istarex> Control Center > System Administration > Login Manager
<istarex> Login Manager lets you customize the login screen
<istarex> (found at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25623.html :-)
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> thanks
<jhend60> but when i run kcontrol
<jhend60> im in termina
<jhend60> l
<jhend60> it says an error with Klocal trying to look up something in catalogue and to fix it
<jhend60> how do i get to Login Manager?
<istarex> when you said "updating had error"
<sub[t]rnl> jhend60➜ kcontrol
<istarex> what did you mean?
<zumba> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhend60> well
<alixthedark> can someone help me with open arena?
<sub[t]rnl> istarex➜ kcontrol, alt +f2 then type "kcontrol"
<Dr_willis> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<jhend60> when it updates, after a while, im not sure what it said but it said something about download interference
<jhend60> or something
<jhend60> it downloaded all
<jhend60> but it was a bit wierd
<istarex> so you try running a system update through adept, and after a while it comes up with some kind of error message?
<nosrednaekim> jhend60: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<alixthedark> how do you get new levels on open arena
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> thanks
<jhend60> and after that error adept locked up
<jhend60> and im not sure that everything updated
<Dr_willis> alixthedark,  Hmm.. Not sure :) I thought most servers auto-downloaded them to the users  .WHATEVER dir
<jhend60> even though it says
<de0x> hey hey
<alixthedark> dr_willis: my brother found out how to get them but he wont tell me (lol)
<jhend60> ok dist-upgrade says 0 upgraded 0 needed
<brmassa> guys, i installed the KDE4, but i want some extra KDE4 apps, like Konversation and Kate. how can i do this
<de0x> lot of people here
<jhend60> ok
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: there is no kde4 version of konversation
<jhend60> in kcontrol
<jhend60> it says that all fonts are 9
<jhend60> size
<jhend60> where is login manager in kcontrol?
<brmassa> nosrednaekim: :(. but the kate guys said that Kate has
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: it does.... the package name is "kate-kde4"
<istarex> Do you see "System Administration" at the bottom of the left nav bar?
<regeya> jhend60: System Administration
<regeya> istarex beat me to it
<istarex> natch!
<brmassa> nosrednaekim: thanks. im take a look
<Dr_willis> alixthedark,  i recall a 'auto download maps' option
<istarex> Click the "+" to expand it, you should see "Login Manager' listed underneath
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> font sizes are 10, 10, 22
<alixthedark> ok ty
<jhend60> nothing huge
<jhend60> i turned anti-ailising off
<Daisuke_Ido> jhend60: CRT or LCD display?
<istarex> so the fonts are fixed?
<jhend60> ill check
<jhend60> lcd
<Daisuke_Ido> that's got to be hard on the eyes
<jhend60> text is still huge
<jhend60> some people fixed this by setting font really small
<jhend60> well im using a laptop
<jhend60> with intel 915Mobile graphics chipset
<sparr_> my screensaver has mysteriously stopped prompting for a password.  desktop settings still has that box checked.  help?
<nosrednaekim> sparr_: try typing the password anyway.
<sparr_> worst
<jhend60> ok ive set text small but the fonts are still huge!
<sparr_> phishing
<Strangework> I have recently divided my single partition into three different partitions, 1 for Windows, 1 for KDE, and 1 for universal media. The problem is, I cannot mount the two new partitions in KDE. Only in GNOME, and that is because GNOME asks me for root permission, KDE does not. Could anyone perhaps suggest a solution?
<sparr_> attempt
<sparr_> ever
<sparr_> Strangework: i dont know the gui solution, but i would suggest adding them to /etc/fstab so that they are always mounted
<Strangework> sparr_: Hm! Sounds good, what should I add to it? the names by default seem to be disk and disk1
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> the fonts have changed a bit but still are really big
<jhend60> ill make them like all 1
<brmassa> nosrednaekim: i forgot to ask: if there is no konversation, how to use irc on kde4?
<sparr_> Strangework: id probably be more descriptive.  make /media/windows and /media/media (unless that confuses you), then add rows to mount the partitions to those locations.  maybe let users mount/unmount them
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: kopete-kde4 or konversaton from kde3
<Shmoe> is there a way for kde to revert to its initial settings it had when it was installed?
<brmassa> nosrednaekim: thanks
<sparr_> Shmoe: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-bak
<sparr_> Shmoe: the beauty of linux
<Strangework> sparr_: Hm, I think I could handle it with the given information, thank you. :)
<Shmoe> does that include monitor settings?
<sparr_> that includes everything
<Shmoe> ok, thanks mate
<sparr_> UNLESS you were in admin mode when you made a change
<sparr_> heh
<sparr_> hope he caught that  :)
<Kobol> Can anyone tell me off the top of their heads how to run the xorg configuration? Trying to get my resolution supported.
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Thanks mate :)
<nosrednaekim> uhh you'll need to sudo that too
<Strangework> sparr_: Okayy.. I am lost. XD So what do I put in fstab?
<sparr_> something like this:  /dev/sdXN /media/windows           ntfs    user,defaults        0       2
<sparr_> you can replace the /dev/... with a UUID if you know how to find that for the partition, i never can remember
<jhend60> im back
<jhend60> ok
<Shmoe> im sorry, what was that command to revert to initial kde installation settings?
<jhend60> what plugin do i need to play dvds with kaffeine
<Strangework> sparr_: hm, what is /dev/sdXN?
<jhend60> do i need divx?
<regeya> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<regeya> not divx for dvd...check those links from ubotu; I think the solution is there.  basically you need libdvdcss, amongst others
<regeya> divx is an mpeg4 codec
<regeya> DivX was the weak competition to DVD back in '98
<regeya> divx is something different, and I'm offtopic
<sparr_> Strangework: the hard drive device for the partition.  /dev/sdb2 or some such
<sparr_> Strangework: there is PROBABLY a gui way to do this, and no offense, but from your questions i think you should wait for someone who can help from that end
<Shmoe> i am having trouble starting kde. when i start kubuntu, it bombs out saying it tried  a few screen resolutions, but they fail, which sends me to the tty root login prompt. is there a way to fix kde so i can start it again?
<boots> does anyone have any experience w/kde4
<Strangework> sparr_: None taken, I will check back later after my bath, peace out. :)
<Shmoe> i really want to avoid reinstalling kubuntu. yes im the n00b
<Kobol> Hmm, since I restarted Adept wont seem to open? Says another program is using the service, where there isn't?
<sparr_> Shmoe: did you see the last thing i said before?  admin-mode changes wont be in ~/.kde
<sparr_> Shmoe: on the topic of your problem, try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a safe place, then running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and picking some low-spec defaults
<boots> has is anyone using kde4
<sparr_> boots: kde4 on ubuntu?  have you tried #kde or #ubuntu+1 ?
<ol_dude67> boots, tried it and deleted it. to buggy right now to mess with.
<oobe> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<oobe> !hello
<regeya> I've tried kde4, am determined to wait for kde4
<regeya> kde4.1
<Shmoe> sparr: ive run that a few times now. it finds that my monitor can do 1440x900 (which it correct), but when i reboot, it still crashes
<Dr_willis> KDE4 service pack 1
<Dr_willis> :P
<oobe> ive installed kde4 but havent tried it yet :P
<boots> ic.  thnx
<Shmoe> ...attempting these other resolutions that i didnt select in the config scipt
<boots> i tried it but could not figure out where things were
<boots> how do i delete it
<ol_dude67> i did sudo aptitude remove kde4-core
<boots> ok
<regeya> kde4, once completed, will be great :->  really looking forward to the day when I can once again emulate my kde1 setup in the latest-greatest kde ;-)
<ol_dude67> ya it has some good features, if and when they get all the bugs worked out.
<smith> sucks about flash not working with konqueror in hardy
<s0nix> Hi....... i need some help............ my kubuntu (kde 3.5) since the feisty-gutsy upgrade....... it freeze at startup....... at around 90% or the splash progress bar. .......... i need to pass by recovery mode..... and start kdm.... and all it perfect. how can i fix this?
<poison--> gotta luv gutsy
<poison--> :D
<smith> s0nix: gotta work out why it's stopping, maybe edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and take out the 'splash' arguement from the 'kernel=' line
<smith> that's the best i've got, i'm sure there's a better way
<s0nix> arlready done....... i removed the uspash and quiet keyword........ nothing at all......can't go on console mode...... i just see a black screen with a cursor on top left.
<smith> goes grub come up at the start ? counts down etc ?
<s0nix> yep
<smith> heh that's weird
<s0nix> :(
<smith> so you you see any text from the kernel before it goes to the flashing cursor ?
<smith> or just as soon as it goes to boot, bang
<jhend60> ok im back
<jhend60> when i boot theres all this text how do i make it just show the kubuntu logo only
<jhend60> or is that impossible
<s0nix> nop.... if i hit ESC (for trying to access to the console mode, i got the black sreen) else..... i see the normal splash screen..... and cute freeze ....
<Kobol> I just tried to run something through wine, what I got was No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support
<Kobol> Any ideas?
<jhend60> how do i run specific modules
<jhend60> i just got the menu module
<jhend60> to have more apps on 1 meny
<jhend60> menu
<jhend60> but i cant see it
<jhend60> whats the command to run it
<jhend60> hello>
<Veovis> hey is anybody else using KDE 4?
<jhend60> i want to use it but i dont know how to get it
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | Veovis
<ubotu> Veovis: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jhend60> flash
<jhend60> how do i make uboto say something
<Veovis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Veovis> and i wasn't asking for help with it, i'm currently using it, i was just wondering what other people though
<Veovis> jhend60: what i did was install hardy (still in alpha, but works great for me) and then just "sudo apt-get install kde4-core"
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> did u have to download 700 mb?
<Veovis> yeah, i have fast internet
<jhend60> wow
<jhend60> i dont
<jhend60> so does any1 no how to execute a MODULE
<jhend60> i got the menu module but i cant see it
<Veovis> um
<jhend60> because i cant see 'games'menu
<jhend60> and i want to run games
<sub[t]rnl> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Veovis> like in your k-menu the games is missing?
<jhend60> so the module menu should fix this but i cant see it
<jhend60> yes that is true
<BluesKaj> Veovis, at this point kde4 seems to be quite hardware dependent, the resulting ease or use or probs stem from your particular setup from what i've been seeing and hearing.
<Veovis> BluesKaj: actually i'm on a 6 year old dell latitude and while i don't have to much eye-candy, it runs great
<Veovis> jhend60: can't you right click on the k-menu (you might have to unlock the panel) and edit the k-menu?
<jhend60> ill try to explore to find how to run this moudle
<Dragnslcr> jhend60- if there's no Games entry in the KMenu, you might just not have any games installed
<Dragnslcr> I don't the the KMenu shows empty menus by default
<Dragnslcr> I don't think
<jhend60> i have two (banner/something else and 3d chess)
<jhend60> three i mean
<BluesKaj> Veovis, it made too many changes to kde3.5.8 for my liking
<jhend60> but the first two dont run
<BluesKaj> not kde itself , but the common apps
<Veovis> BluesKaj: well that was kinda the point.  it is far from complete (it has almost no customizability, which is what i hate about Gnome) but it's making good progress and i like what i'm seeing so far
<BluesKaj> Veovis, very mac-ish
<Veovis> BluesKaj: what makes you say that? because of the widgets?
<BluesKaj> just the general "look"
<BluesKaj> anyway , i will definitely try it again, but later
<nosrednaekim> I think it looks kinda macish.... but I like it...
<nosrednaekim> its not so macish that its obnoxious...like baghira
<Veovis> BluesKaj: huh, i've had several people say it looks like vista just cause its black.  The 'problem' if you want to call it that is that with so many operating systems that you can't make somethnig thats completely original
<draik> How do I make K Menu alphabetical?
<draik> It's all over the place.
<draik> Veovis: I don't know if you read this, but KDE is being ported to Win and Mac.
<BluesKaj> Veovis, yes I think you're right ..ppl would complain if kde4 was too different :)
<Veovis> draik: yeah i heard! i thought it was very ... interesting
<BluesKaj> draik, yes , was reading about it ...gonna be interesting
<draik> Veovis: Interesting is "channel friendly" for what I was actually thinking
 * regeya works with os x machines for a living so he for one welcomes his new kde4...nevermind.
<nosrednaekim> in soviet russia Kde4 frees YOU!
<draik> Veovis: BluesKaj: I didn't get a chance to read it at work. How is that going to work with GPL and all?
<Veovis> draik: no clue
<nosrednaekim> draik: what do you mean?
<Kobol> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> draik, not sure , i din't much other detail except the porting to windows and mac
<draik> nosrednaekim: I don't know. I figure there is something in the GPL which would conflict with the way Windows, ummm.. functions (?)
<nosrednaekim> draik: nope... qt4 is GPLed
<draik> nosrednaekim: Couldn't think of anything that wouldn't be an oximoron to windows.
<BluesKaj> it was on that windows loving site techspot
<Veovis> draik: hahah, true, but they have things like gimp that are gpl taht run on windows
<draik> OO.o as well
<draik> nosrednaekim: Good point
<BluesKaj> yup, just installed gimpshop in windows
<nosrednaekim> draik: firefox and Pidgin bor example work on windows
<Veovis> i assume it will not replace whatever you call the windows window manager, it will just be a way to run your kde apps in windows (kinda like wine? but the other way around and totally differente :P )
<draik> I never thought about Firefox because it seems that its platform-wide. Not something going from Linux to windows
<nosrednaekim> actually I don't know if firefox is under the GPL
<nosrednaekim> Veovis: yeah.. I think thats what they are thinking, although replaceing explorer.exe would be totally sweet
 * draik shuts up and goes back to his corner. "Yeah, I think the 10ft fall had worse results than expected..."
<yjlim> hello
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<yjlim> i have a problem trying to make new folders
 * draik goes to find the village missing its idiot to fill the spot
<draik> yjlim: CLI or GUI?
<yjlim> i can't make folders in root/bin
<yjlim> GUI
<yjlim> or CLI
<Veovis> nosrednaekim: actually, there is something like that, i got sick of windows and tried out something like sharpE (sharpe Environment) that basically replace the windows task bar, etc. it was nice but nothing compared to linux
<yjlim> i need to take ownership of the folder
<nosrednaekim> Veovis: yeah.. and I heard blackbox was ported as well
<draik> yjlim: Why?
<nosrednaekim> yjlim: you need sudo for that
<yjlim> ok
<yjlim> thanks
<yjlim> what is the exact command for chmodding the folder permissions?
<yjlim> i'm a newbie
<draik> Wait. Did you want ownership to your user or the ability to create a folder?
<yjlim> ability to create a folder in a restricted folder
<cody> ok
<cody> its jordan
<cody> jhend6
<cody> jhend60
<yjlim> my root/bin is restricted
<cody> im on different pc
<Veovis> !enter | cody
<ubotu> cody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cody> sorry
<draik> yjlim: Ok. Back to the question. Why do you need user control? There's a reason why it's not open to regular users.
<nosrednaekim> cody: yeah?
<yjlim> i need to install an application
<draik> yjlim: Use "sudo <command>" instead
<yjlim> ok
<draik> Does anyone know how to make my K Menu alphabetical?
<Dragnslcr> Might have to order them yourself
<Veovis> draik: i don't, sorry
<BluesKaj> draik, it is from top to bottom
<cody> ok well im trying to mhing but text ake the module menu to run but i cant find the eecutable file or anyt
<cody> hing but texts
<cody> menu thing
<cody_> any help?
<cody_> how i run the menu module? do i rebooy?
<cody_> *Reboot
<sub[t]rnl> cody_➜ there are other language channels if English is not your primary language
<sub[t]rnl> I'm afraid I can't make heads or tails of what your asking
<cody_> ok
<cody_> it is im typing on a retarded keyboard sorry
<Kobol> I'm having trouble with WINE, have a pastebin of the errors I get
<jhend600> i just want to know how do i start the module 'menu'
<jhend600> or any other module for that matter
<jhend600> <package>
<yjlim> hello, do you know where is the usr/local/bin folder?
<sub[t]rnl> are you talking about Kernel modules? or installable packages
<Veovis> yjlim: um /usr/local/bin is at /usr/local/bin
<don_> how do self configure when upgrade stalls?
<don_> what commands
<jhend600> yes
<jhend600> but its not in the usr local bin folder
<yjlim> i can't seem to find it using the KDE Dolphin file manager
<draik> yjlim: Use the / in the front
<jhend600> oh
<sub[t]rnl> don_➜ dpkg? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<don_> thaanks
<jhend600> so
<don_> 3d up and running fine
<jhend600> any1 have any ideas how to start a module
<sub[t]rnl> jhend600➜ are you talking about Kernel modules? or installable packages
<Veovis> jhend00: im still confsude by what your talking about
<jhend600> im not sure
<jhend600> i think its a package
<sub[t]rnl> jhend600➜ modprobe would be for kernel modules
<sub[t]rnl> !package | jhend600
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> !packages | jhend600
<ubotu> jhend600: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<illusina> Is there a particular package I should install if I want to convert my desktop into a server? (or do I need to download/install ubuntu server edition?)
<jhend600> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhend600> !package menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> illusina➜ nothing really, just don't start xwindows on login
<regeya> illusina: at the risk of starting a flame war, debian etch makes for a great server install
<regeya> debian and ubuntu are close cousins
 * regeya was using ubuntu for a fileserver at work, and after some problems switched to etch
<illusina> sub[t]rnl: alright, I don't need to do modifiction to the ports/services/etc beyond added what I want?
<sub[t]rnl> illusina➜ you could trim a few services that start automatically, other than that, they are the same
<illusina> sub[t]rnl: kk thanks a lot :D
<yjlim> hello, do you guys know where is the thrash directory located in Linux?
<yjlim> is it at Recycler like Windows?
<jhend600> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/menu
<jhend600> go here for info on the thing im talking about
<yjlim> i want to put a link to thrash on the desktop
<jhend600> i think i have to do dpkg something
<sub[t]rnl> yjlim➜ url would be trash:/
<yjlim> ty
<yjlim> can u guys plz explain to me how linux handles deleted files?
<Dragnslcr> By removing the entry from the file system
<Dragnslcr> Pretty much like every other operating system
<yjlim> i can't seem to find the thrash folder
<yjlim> where exactly is the thrash folder?
<jhend600> this module is a module universal/admin
<jhend600> oh come on im eplaining it as clearly as possible
<Dragnslcr> yjlim- the actual directory is ~/.local/share/Trash/
<yjlim> thanks ppl
<Dragnslcr> ~/.local/share/Trash/files is the files themselves
<jhend600> how do i run universal packages
<sub[t]rnl> !repo | jhend600
<ubotu> jhend600: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genius> hey guys i finally got the kubuntu 7.10 on ps3 bu the resolutions is having problems
<genius> what is the alternative for this in kubuntu (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) thats for gnome i think
<yjlim> how do i delete a file without moving it to thrash?
<yjlim> like Shift+Delete in Windows
<yjlim> but this time the linux way :)
<sub[t]rnl> rm file
<NickPresta> yjlim, press shift+delete :)
<genius> hi can anybody help plz
<NickPresta> genius, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<genius> tried that didn't work
<genius> let me try again
<yjlim> ty
<genius> oh srry thx nick
<genius> i typed kde instead of kdm
<NickPresta> genius, no problem. we all make mistakes
<genius> i got this error though (sed; -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated 's' command
<jhend600> ok im going
<genius> Nick what does the error mean sed; -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated 's' command
<NickPresta> genius, I don't know. Is it preventing you from stopping KDM? Or does it just complain and allow you to continue?
<genius> Nick well kde is still running so i assum its not working
<genius> nick, can i use the same command before i start the Gui using (startx)
<NickPresta> genius, I don't know what the error means. You can try logging out and then selecting console login from the menu.
<genius> k
<genius> Nick what is the default password for su on kubuntu
<NickPresta> genius, the password for the root account is your account password
<genius> k thx
<NickPresta> Does anyone know if there is a "master package" for all TrueType TeX fonts and Mathematica 4.1 fonts? I want to be able to view MathML text in Firefox and such
<genius> nick i got this error saving a file "/etc/event.id/ps3videomode: No such fire or directory"
<genius> how do i fix this
<genius> sudo nano /etc/event.id/ps3videomode
<genius> start on run level 2
<genius> exec /usr/bin/ps3videomode -v
<genius> then when i try to save the file i get an error
<se7en_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SpamInaCan> how do i make firefox default?
<grayghost> Firefox default setting is on the edit menu Preferences
<genius> hi i want this command to run on default before the x graphical interface is load how can make it so it runs automatically on every boot
<genius> ps3videomode -v 5 -c -d
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ create a script in /etc/init.d/ and insert the command you want to run.  Save file, sudo chmod +x file, sudo update-rc.d file defaults
<genius> can u give me the example pl
<genius> plz
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/EXAMPLE-init.d-script
<genius> thx
<sub[t]rnl> theres also an example of an init script located at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<sub[t]rnl> though its a little more advanced than mine
<genius> k
<genius> anybody has kubuntu 7.10 on ps3 here
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I remember a KDE program that allowed you to group your icons on the desktop.  You would put them in containers (I'd call them baskets, but it's not basKet) and you could easily select which icon you wanted.  Any ideas on that?
<cody> ok
<cody> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<name> sudo m-a a-i alsa this command is correct or wrong
<Strangelet> When I attempt to mount my other partitions, KDE responds "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000", I assume that means I need to be root or something of the sort. How can I mount it, and what do I add to /etc/fstab to make it mount as soon as I boot?
<sub[t]rnl> Strangelet➜ how are you trying to mount it? with dolphin?
<Strangelet> sub[t]rnl: Yessir, dolphin.
<sub[t]rnl> try mounting it as user
<sub[t]rnl> in the dolphin settings
<Strangelet> same error
<goop2> trying to install g++ is Hell
<sub[t]rnl> Strangelet➜ uncheck it
<sub[t]rnl> and try
<goop2> it says insert the disk, but I can't mount it in /cdrom
<Strangelet> Tried that as well, same result
<level1> is there a way to set up raid 10 using the ubuntu alternate install cd?
<sub[t]rnl> Strangelet➜ what device are you trying to mount by the way
<Strangelet> oh, a seperate partition on my HD
<sub[t]rnl> Strangelet➜ have you tried mounting it via the command line?
<Strangelet> Yahh, problem is, I don't know where to go. XD
<Strangelet> oh waitt..
<Strangelet> hold on
<sub[t]rnl> open up konsole
<Strangelet> yahh, can't do it myself. T_T
<Strangelet> it's open
<sub[t]rnl> do you know what filesystem is on the partition?
<Strangelet> yah, NTFS
<Strangelet> formatted it last night. :)
<sub[t]rnl> can't do it myself is in.. it didn't work? or your not sure how?
<Strangelet> I am not sure what to put in for the directory
<Strangelet> sudo mount /dev/sda4
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /mnt/point
<sub[t]rnl> example
<Strangelet> hm!
<sub[t]rnl> did you try it?
<Strangelet> hm..
<Strangelet> yahh
<Strangelet> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/media: No such file or directory
<Strangelet> Perhaps I should create the directory?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<Strangelet> I am on it
<Strangelet> hold on
<Strangelet> Yay! I am in. ^.^
<sub[t]rnl> grats, now you can edit your /etc/fstab for automounting
<Strangelet> hooorah!
<goop2> wootz!
<goop2> *claps*
<Strangelet> XD
<Strangelet> hmm.
<Strangelet> in fstab, I would put "/dev/sda4   /media/media    ntfs   " then waht?
<Strangelet> I need to fill in paramters "options","dump", and "pass"
<sub[t]rnl> juse use "defaults" for options
<sub[t]rnl>  /dev/sda4   /media/media    ntfs    defaults 0 1
<Strangelet> ah, what does the '0' and the '1' mean anyways?
<sub[t]rnl> dump is a backup utility
<goop2> mine has a bunch of jibberish I don't understand =D
<Strangelet> I know what you mean brotha. :P
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> it all has purpose though! :>
<Strangelet> purpose purpose purpose.. pshh! **access xorg.conf and replaces all text with excerpts from adult novels**
<Strangelet> my computer seems to be working just fine.
<goop2> haha
<Strangelet> yo, brb, checking if the auto-mount works. :)
<ol_dude67> hey my computer works better then i do, its out smarted me again
<goop2> dag
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, didn't need to reboot to check automount.. just sudo mount -a
<sub[t]rnl> but meh..
<goop2> I hate it when that happens
 * sub[t]rnl shrugs
<goop2> I've been trying to install g++, but it's been a pain
<ol_dude67> if i have a 80 gig sata hard drive and a 20 gig ide hard drive, would that cause any complications? i thought about adding more space?
<goop2> first it says it wants me to insert the disk, so I go make one
<goop2> then it says the disk isn't in the right place
<ol_dude67> mine says its the newest
<goop2> so I try to mount it there, and it says that spot has already been taken
<goop2> but there isn't anything there
<ol_dude67> goop2, how did you try and install it?
<Strangelet> W00T!
<Strangelet> It's wokrs. :)
<sub[t]rnl> goop2➜ df will show you whats mounted where, also mount
<Strangelet> *works
<goop2> right click > properties > mount point > /cdrom/
<sub[t]rnl> thats a sym link actually
<sub[t]rnl> but yeah
<goop2> yeah there's like nothing there
<sub[t]rnl> thats not telling you if its mounted, just the mount point.  open konsole and type df -h
<goop2> still nothing there
<sub[t]rnl> goop2➜ question, why not install g++ from the repositories? using apt-get?
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, that is what i was wondering myself?
<sub[t]rnl> if apt-get is trying to access a cdrom, you might want to comment out the cdrom in your /etc/apt/sources.list (or disable it in adept manager gui)
<goop2> oh
<goop2> ok
<goop2> I didn't even realize it was there
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67 asked the right question, hehe
<sub[t]rnl> how are you trying to install it :>
<goop2> that worked
<goop2> sweet
<goop2> I was using Adept
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, ya i should of asked him cause i was like hmmmm
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<goop2> then I tried Synaptic
<goop2> figuring I could edit the mount point
<Strangelet> I like sub[t]rnl's smileys
<Strangelet> they are sharp.
<sub[t]rnl> rofl
<goop2> lol
<ol_dude67> goop2, just try to remember k.i.s.s.
<sub[t]rnl> hear hear
<sub[t]rnl> or is it.. here here..
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<goop2> well..
<goop2> I prefer K.I.C.K.
<sub[t]rnl> keep it cook karl?
<goop2> keep it complicated kickass
<goop2> it doesn't really make sence, but it sounds cool
<ol_dude67> ya but that makes me work and im to lazy for that.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<goop2> now if I could get openGL working my life would be complete
<ol_dude67> if im to busy typing that ties up my drinking hand and i cant have that.
<goop2> oh, right
<goop2> that makes sence
<goop2> Dvorak Left?
<ol_dude67> what is wrong with opengl?
<goop2> dunno
<ol_dude67> well then neither do i
<ol_dude67> ok thats fixed
<goop2> it quit working going from 7.04 to 7.10
<sub[t]rnl> what kinda vid card?
<goop2> integrated nVidea =D
<ol_dude67> oh yeah
<ol_dude67> dang it
<sub[t]rnl> you've got openGL just need to install the driver i would assume
<goop2> yep
<goop2> oh
<goop2> I thought I already did :\
<genius> hi i want this command to run before kde gui is loaded every time at boot. (ps3videomode -v 5 -c -d) can somebody give me step by step instructions plz i am a total noob
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ open up konsole
<goop2> newbie, not noob
<genius> i don't have the shell loaded
<genius> is there a way todo it using nano
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ hrm, are you on the actual box your wanting to do this on?
<genius> yes
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ in kde?
<joe__> tekteen you still on?
<genius> sub ok wait let me start kde
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ wait, no need
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ just need access to a command line interface
<genius> yes i have the cmd
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ cmd ew, were not in windows :X
<joe__> or Dr. Willis?
<genius> sup :)
<surgy> how do i make something automaticly start when kde does?
<goop2> *hurls*
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ ok, cd /etc/init.d/
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | surgy
<unix_infidel> sub[t]rnl: xinit.
<ubotu> surgy: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<joe__> or just have the program running when you shut down
<surgy> sub[t]rnl: thnx
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, so why are you walking genius threw the hard way if you have surgy doing it another?
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ genius wants to load it at runlevel, before the gui loads, surgy wants it to load on kde start
<genius> od_dude i want this to happen before kde loads not with kde
<joe__> oh
<ol_dude67> ok im not od but ok i see
<genius> i want it to run at run level 2
<genius> od_dude srry :)
<ol_dude67> not od
<ol_dude67> tr ol
<genius> sub ok i am in the directry
<joe__> it's ol_dude
<genius> ol_dude srry
<genius> lol mistype again
<ol_dude67> saw right
<joe__> saw left?
<joe__> :D
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ now, create a new file and place the command you want to run in it
<genius> sudo nano /etc/event.id/ps3videomode
<joe__> allright peeps off to bed night
<ol_dude67> im to use to slack, i would of done it the hard way anyways.
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ just type this -> sudo echo "ps3videomode -v 5 -c -d" | sudo tee -a ps3videomode
<sub[t]rnl> that will create a file called ps3videomode with the command in it
<genius> wait i messed up
<sub[t]rnl> or do it with nano, whichever your more comfortable with
<sub[t]rnl> no biggie
<genius> ok so i typed sudo nano ps3videomode
<genius> now in file i type the following
<goop2> dangit, I ran into another problem with this compile
<goop2> Qt's moc not found! If you have installed Qt in an
<goop2> unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-moc=" option
<genius> start on run level 2
<genius> exec /usr/bin/ps3videomode -v
<ol_dude67> goop2, did you install it in an unusual place?
<ol_dude67> or did you install it at all?
<goop2> I didn't install it
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ start on run level 2? your actually putting that in the file?
<genius> lol i don't know i am following a tutorial
<ol_dude67> then sudo apt-get install Qt4 i think is the newest.
<ol_dude67> then rerun
<genius> sub should i take that off
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ hehe, yup
<goop2> kk
<genius> k thx
<sub[t]rnl> just have the actual command you want the script to run in there, thats all
<genius> yay it saved thx
<ol_dude67> which reminds me i havent installed that either.
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ your not done
<genius> k
<ateequr> hi
<genius> sub whats next
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ sudo update-rc.d ps3videomode defaults
<goop2> ol_dude67: couldn't find package
<ol_dude67> its in adept sorry
<ol_dude67> im looking myself
<goop2> kk
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ after that, sudo chmod +x ps3videomode
<genius> sub done
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<genius> sub, whats next
<goop2> I do have qt4 core
<genius> ok now whats the command to restart pc
<sub[t]rnl> goop2➜ are you using kde4? that uses qt4, everything else is qt3
<ol_dude67> well then you have a problem cause its saying you dont or not in the right place and you have to ad that command to it.
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ sudo reboot
<genius> thankyou guys
<genius> ur awesome
<goop2> oh
<sub[t]rnl> try sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<sub[t]rnl> then compile again
<sub[t]rnl> and wait for the next set of complaints
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, i didnt know it went with a certain type of kde?
<goop2> lol
<ol_dude67> slack has been using qt4 for a while and they still have kde 3.5.7
<goop2> no such file or directory
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ hrm could be then, i guess it all depends on the app that is using it
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, that is what i have been told, but i may be wrong im not great with linux yet, just know where and how to find stuff.
<ol_dude67> :D
<goop2> Qt libs not found
<goop2> this is so much fun
<sub[t]rnl> goop2➜ what are you trying to compile anywho
<sub[t]rnl> just curious
<goop2> Qtella
<ol_dude67> what the hell is that?
<genius> sub it didn't work
<ol_dude67> oops sorry my bad what the heck is that?
<goop2> a Gnutella client
<genius> the resolution is still low
<goop2> rofl
<ol_dude67> goop2 did you check to see if it was in adept or apt-get?
<ol_dude67> i know limewire is and that is what im using.
<goop2> yeah
<goop2> meh
<sub[t]rnl> genius➜ even though its depreciated, put the command you want to run in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0, save it, and reboot
<goop2> I don't like limewire
<sub[t]rnl> frostwire!
<goop2> the legal alternative
<ol_dude67> frostwire is ok to
<ol_dude67> oh then napster..lmao
<goop2> but I wanted to try qtella
<genius> sub k
<goop2> no, I mean Frostwire is the legal alternative to Limewire
<genius> my kde is frozen now
<ol_dude67> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<level1> Hi, I cant seem to get my nvidia card set up
<sub[t]rnl> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ol_dude67> that is what i got when i apt-getted it. and that is with everything open
<sub[t]rnl> !nvidia > level1
<Strangelet> I use gtk-gnutella, Limewire doesn't seem to work. :\
<goop2> I'm thinking maybe to fix this I'll just do 'sudo apt-get install all'
 * sub[t]rnl chuckles
<jhendox> i still have giant login fonts
<jhendox> and i downloaded kde 4 to see if it is fied, but no alll fonts on kde 4 are huge
<sub[t]rnl> yeah goop2, i would go with gtk-gnutella or at least a project that is still being actively developed.  Qtella was dropped some time ago
<ubuntu> hola
<goop2> it was?
<sub[t]rnl> aye
<goop2> but it's.. pretty
<jhendox> can anyone help me with my problem?
<ol_dude67> goop2, go with that cause i think you will be fighting the other for a long time.
<ubuntu> somebody know the default root password of kubutuntu
<goop2> kk
<goop2> though it would be good to get make working
<ubuntu> i need to entry as root
<sub[t]rnl> jhendox➜ alt + f2 and enter "kcontrol" go to System Administration, then login manager.  You can adjust font size there
<ubuntu> and i dont know the pass
<ol_dude67> goop2, i try to keep mine really updated, i even have the new kubuntu running in vmware for test to see if im upgrading tomorrow
<jhendox> yes but every font is too big in kde 4 and it freezes
<jhendox> when i try to change appearence
<ubuntu> pleaseeeeeee help meee
<sub[t]rnl> go to #kubuntu-kde4
<genius> ok  i guess the resolution change worked but now my desktop is split
<ubuntu> i need the root password of live cd of kubuntu
<jhendox> i am there theres no response
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu the root password is your user password
<genius> right 50% is on the left side and the 50% of left area desktop is on the right side ( its like splic the desktop in two and switch the sides)
<goop2> ol_dude67: k.i.s.s.?
<ol_dude67> there is a set password? ubuntu try to just hit enter
<se7en> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ol_dude67> keep it simple stupid...thats my motto
<ubuntu> i dont have a password..
<ol_dude67> shouldnt have too, ubuntu
<goop2> with VMware?
<ubuntu> i dont have installed ubuntu. only is runing the live cd..
<goop2> I'm too simple for that =P
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: use the system settings page to change the root password
<ol_dude67> vmware i installed to test stuff before i put it to use.
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu there is no root password for sudo on the livecd
<ubuntu> mmm
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thank
<ol_dude67> ubuntu, quick question, with your name why are you here?
<ubuntu> i use sudo su..
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ might be the default nick off the liveCD konversation client
<ubuntu> and its works >P
<ol_dude67> ah ok
<ol_dude67> i didnt use it long
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<ubuntu> haha
<sub[t]rnl> you see a ton of em in here
<ol_dude67> well that should be a no no,like root
<ubuntu> yeap
<chronos> Can someone give me the installation path to XMMS? Like for xine I have, /user/bin/xine.
<sub[t]rnl> chronos➜ which xmms
<chronos> sub[t]rnl: the one from the repos.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, that wasn't a question
<goop2> usr/share/xmms
<sub[t]rnl> type it in konsole
<ol_dude67> or locate tells you all
<ol_dude67> ok bed  time laters all
<chronos> so just locate xmms?
<ol_dude67> g/night
<sub[t]rnl> take care ol dude
<goop2> ttyl
<goop2> later ol man
<sub[t]rnl> chronos➜ yup, or you can use the find command
<brad_> hi
<sub[t]rnl> example: find / -name 'xmms*' -print
<goop2> most everything is in /usr/share
 * selene is back.
<goop2> well I gotta go
<goop2> snowboarding tomorrow
<sub[t]rnl> take care goop2, have fun
<Taggnostr> how could I delete a file from the shell?
<LeAstrale> rm
<Taggnostr> thanks
<harmental> hey guys...why is kopete so outdated in the repos?
 * ForgeAu shrugs
<jussi01> harmental: most things in the repos a somewhat behind
<jussi01> harmental: see the last part of:
<jussi01> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<harmental> jussi01: i guess it has something to do with kde not being mainstream
<jussi01> harmental: no, not really. there isnt really the latest version of anything in the repos.
<jussi01> the point being, the stable versions are in the repos, not the bleeding edge
<ForgeAu> hey jussi :)
<jussi01> hiya ForgeAu
<shawn__> hi
<jussi01> !hi | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shawn__> this is a chat room right :p
<jussi01> shawn__: yes, for getting help with kubuntu.
<yasahiro> anybody play sauerbraten?
<jussi01> !anyone | yasahiro
<ubotu> yasahiro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shawn__> yes
<yasahiro> lol... okay :P sorry about that... reason i asked, was that mine tends to freeze randomly when playing for around.. 6 - 7 seconds..
<shawn__> playing what?
<yasahiro> ...sauerbraten... what i mentioned before... sorry bout that...
<jussi01> yasahiro: try #sauerbraten - there arent many there, but they have another channel on quakenet
<Stilo> hi! does anybody use the new ati driver 8.1?
<torskehode> hi all.. i have a questions. i have 2 nic's in my pc. can i run a dns server on one of the nic's ?
<torskehode> i want to have a dns server for a internal network
<torskehode> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<torskehode> !dns-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<torskehode> bleh
<torskehode> also.. what is squid ? i guess its some kind of webcacheing system ? can it be confiured to only listen on ex: eth0 ?
<jussi01> !info sqid
<ubotu> Package sqid does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info squid3
<ubotu> squid3 (source: squid3): A full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.PRE6-1 (gutsy), package size 828 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<jussi01> torskehode: ^
<torskehode> yes.. but can i make it use eth0 onlY?
<torskehode> what about my 1st question ?
<jussi01> torskehode: sorry, I have no idea on that. have you consulted the man pages?
<torskehode> ok.. i'll use my friend mr.google :)
<jussi01> torskehode: please remeber its nighttime in many major centres, so probably best to try back in a few hours
<jussi01> !man | torskehode
<ubotu> torskehode: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sbucatone> i need to understand how can i do an" make "  file
<Sbucatone> where can i get some tutorial ?
<stefan_> hello all :)
<stefan_> I have a problem with static routes
<stefan_> I followed the instructions here:
<stefan_> http://boilinglinux.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-add-permanent-route.html
<stefan_> but its always loosing the route
<stefan_> what is wrong?
<stefan_> !route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Lynoure> jussi01: I've always found that one funny :)
<noaXess> good morning..
<ForgeAu> O
<ForgeAu> I'm in Australia its not the middle of the night here :)
<Sbucatone> :D italy 9.41 am
<noaXess> what about gtk apps.. and font size?.. have setting up that gtk apps uses same font as my kde apps.. but eg. in skype there is a diffrent font size
<jussi01> yeah, should really say or...
<Lynoure> ForgeAu: closer to noon (10:41) in fi :)
<ForgeAu> 7.40pm here
<noaXess> Sbucatone: ch 09:42 am
<noaXess> :)
<Sbucatone> :)
<Lynoure> stefan_: always losing the route? When does it work, when not?
<jussi01> noaXess: skype is qt iirc...
<noaXess> jussi01: ok.. but will qt apps not have same font and font size as kde apps?
<ForgeAu> noaXess depends on your config
<stefan_> when I create the staic route restart networking
<ForgeAu> and the logged in user
<noaXess> where can i set, that qt apps also use the same font setting as kde
<Lynoure> stefan_: seems exotic if it works after a reboot but then forgets it... Could be dhcp interfering, then, or something else overriding.
<stefan_> the machines runs over night
<ForgeAu> (ie the root user's config doesn't change if another user changes their QT and/or KDE settings
<stefan_> I looked tis mornig and the route is away and can not load it again when restarting networking
<Lynoure> stefan_: but the file is still there, with right permissions and all? And are you using dhcp?
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<Lynoure> stefan_: you could try an alternative approach, and put the routes as  up route add   statements in your /etc/network/interfaces  and see what happens
<noaXess> ForgeAu: but there should be a setting for me.. for my session.. that qt apps uses a special font or the font from kde..
<ForgeAu> noaXess I'm fairly certain there is
<ForgeAu> I just don't know where exactly its stored
<ForgeAu> kcontrol is where you change it
<stefan_> when I do manually : route add -net 172.0.0.0 gw 10.104.225.1
<noaXess> any other have a hint.. about qt styles?
<stefan_> I get:
<noaXess> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<stefan_> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<noaXess> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<stefan_>  dont know why this happens
<Lynoure> stefan_: netmasks are there traditionally :)
<stefan_> ähh ;) okay :)
<Lynoure> stefan_: No error with one, I assume? :)
<stefan_> correct :)
<stefan_> to less coffee, I think so early in the morning ;)
<stefan_> thanks Lynoure !!
<Lynoure> stefan_: You are welcome.
<prathap> Hi
<prathap> how do i get the list of installed packages using apt
<prathap> or search the list of packages installed using apt
<SlimeyPete> dpkg -l
<SlimeyPete> and "dpkg -l | grep packagename"
<SlimeyPete> there are probably other methods but that's how I do it.
<prathap> Hi
<llutz> http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=24600    hehe, die lieben Nachbarn
<prathap> my eclipse always uses gcj jvm even though I have installed the latest sun jvm
<llutz> ups
<prathap> how do I change this?
<prathap> searching for compatible vm...
<prathap>   testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...found
<prathap> this is the startup message
<prathap> when I start eclipse
<llutz> prathap: sudo update-alternatives--config java
<jussi01> llutz: he will need a space there, no?
<llutz> ah, he will, sry
<llutz> prathap: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<prathap> I did that
<prathap> and set sun's java as the default one
<prathap> but still it picksup the other one
<llutz> check eclipse settings
<prathap> is there a config file for eclipse
<prathap> where I can update this?
<jussi01> alos, maybe try eclipse's channel
<Dioxin> guys I'm having a slight problem with my GRUB ...
<Dioxin> it wont mount my drive
<jussi01> Dioxin: what is the exact error?
<Dioxin> from the GRUB how do I find out possible mountable devices
<jussi01> !grub | Dioxin, there is a howto here
<ubotu> Dioxin, there is a howto here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prathap> All I did was purging java-gcj-* and eclipse-gcj, IIRC.
<prathap> can some one tell me on what the above line means?
<prathap> purging?
<thomas__>  can anyone help me with commands to split an XviD file?
<jussi01> thomas__: split as in edit?
<llutz> thomas__: man avisplit
<thomas__> thanx
<LamerMan> hi everyone! kubuntu no longer perform login when i fill the user and password fields. After i do it and press LOGIN, the screen becomes black for a while (like it is loading) and then the login screen apeears againg. No matter how many types i login, it does not go further than that black screen and then returns to the LOGIN screean. I started happening after i downloaded some files from web under root account with wget. Is there some
<LamerMan> useful logs that i shuld look at to determine the problem?
<SlimeyPete> prathap: purging means to remove a program andall of its configuration files
<SlimeyPete> and all downloaded package files
<LamerMan> *It started happenging after... It not I
<LamerMan> i downloaded those files under root to /home/lamerman directory
<sean_> does anyone know of any app I can read an Access database on, I need to retrive the field headings
<prathap> when i install eclipse
<prathap> it brings in the whole gcj with it
<jussi01> prathap: try: /join #eclipse
<prathap> yeah i did
<prathap> no answers there :(
<basta> guten Tag
<jussi01> !de | basta
<ubotu> basta: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<apparle> hi everyone
<jussi01> gday
<josh623> hi guys, I know "#kubuntu" is for questions related to kubuntu but I was told in #ubuntu that I may try to ask for some help over here...
<josh623> I'm having issue with installing ubuntu 7.10. Around 77-79% I get an error message "Errno 05 Input/output error". Yesterday I was told to try to install the basic version (mini cd) and I did but I get the same error report "Input/Output error reading dev/hdb" when I was to format the hard disk.  I've checked my hard drive with different programs and I can't find any problem with it. I have 5 different CDs with different iso files so I think the problem is 
<apparle> kaffiene and amarok do not play some wav files and mov smoothly what should I do
<pierre_> Hi all. Changing the screen resolution from the monitor/display section has no effect . any help !!!
<jussi01> !fixres | pierre_
<ubotu> pierre_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gesposto> ciao
<stefan_> can someone give me a hint how can I sent mail via Konsole?
<LamerMan> stefan_ telnet :)
<jussi01> !it | gesposto
<ubotu> gesposto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefan_> okay I do telnet 127.0.0.1 25
<stefan_> but what I have to then?
<llutz> stefan_: use "mail" or "mailx"
<jussi01> !info mutt
<ubotu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.15+20070412-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1057 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<SlimeyPete> stefan_: if you do it via telnet you have to type in lots of difficult commands, it's best to just use mail or mutt
<Sunny_> was brauche ich alles fuer einen Server und gibt es eine Anleitung wie man einen Server einrichtet _
<SlimeyPete> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wesley> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd1 from /media/cdrom0  how can i onmount i need to do cd 2 in it i am installing a windows game with wine
<apparle> how to troubleshoot xine engine
<wesley> how to unmount a cdrom as root ?
<romunov> is there a list of "mounted" directories and devices?
<llutz> "mount"
<romunov> umount /dev/...?
<romunov> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl2_umount.htm
<SlimeyPete> romunov: just run "mount"
<SlimeyPete> in a terminal
<wesley> and then ?
<SlimeyPete> wesley: sudo umount /media/cdrom
<SlimeyPete> should work.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<wesley> does not work says its busy
<ActionParsnip> wesley, what is busy?
<wesley> the cdrom drive but call of duty setup says please insert cd2
<ActionParsnip> wesley, did you run setup when your working directory was the folder with the setup in it
<jdb> *
<ActionParsnip> wesley, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> :(
<wesley> hu? i just put the cd in press setup
<ActionParsnip> wesley, what did you press setup in, cedega? wine?
<wesley> wine
<ActionParsnip> wesley, did the cd autorun?
<wesley> first trying on the legal way
<wesley> yes the cd did autorun
<ActionParsnip> wesley, wow didnt know they did that now
<apparle> I cannot run hotkeys
<apparle> I cannot run khotkeys
<stefan_> hmm its only neccessry to use mail, cause I have to look why an address isnt relayed
<ActionParsnip> wesley, ok basically if you run the setup from your home dir like wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<ForgeAu> brb
<stefan_> so the best way is to use mail, I think
<ActionParsnip> wesley, then the folder isnt locked
<stefan_> someone has a good link to mail via console by mail
<stefan_> ?
<llutz> stefan_: man mail
<romunov> is there a way to "reverse" the ln command?
<wesley> you mean copy the cd to my home ?
<ActionParsnip> romunov, do you mean link?
<ActionParsnip> wesley, no, go to your home dir in konsole (cd ~/)
<ActionParsnip> wesley, then type: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<ActionParsnip> wesley, obv cancel the current install
<Dioxin> GRVB |
<Dioxin> GRVB | Dioxin
<Dioxin> GRUB |
<Dioxin> GRUB | Dioxin
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Dioxin
<ubotu> Dioxin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dioxin> cheers
<ActionParsnip> Dioxin, its !<command>
<Dioxin> had only seen it once
<ActionParsnip> Dioxin, np :D
<Dioxin> just managed to fuck up my grub
<ActionParsnip> Dioxin, yeah sucks when that happens
<wesley> actionparsnip does not realy work
<apparle> which media player is good for kubuntu
<Dioxin> I'm trying to install Kubuntu onto a usb hdd .... overwrote my vista grub in the process
<romunov> ActionParsnip: yes, i need to break links that i've created
<wesley> going try cedega
<ActionParsnip> romunov, use file <filename>
<llutz> romunov: just remove the link
<ActionParsnip> wesley, cedega is well worth the money if you are a gamer
<wesley> but it should run with wine
<ActionParsnip> wesley, google round. stuff might help. Cedega is real good with multiple cd installs :D
<wesley> the setup from call of duty runs seemless only the cdrom wont unmount
<wesley> i going try cedega but a account from cedega have i not
<ActionParsnip> wesley, which call of duty do you have?
<wesley> 1
<wesley> rest do i have for console
<Sbucatone> kommander experts know how can i write a debian package from kommander scrript ?
<romunov> llutz: that's what i'm saying - how do i remove it?
<ActionParsnip> wesley, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111627
<llutz> romunov: rm
<ActionParsnip> wesley, look what i found VERY quickly
<cheesypieces> hi guys, any idea how to open adept if it tells me its already in use?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> try that first
<wesley> going try that
<ActionParsnip> wesley, try googling like I said
<ActionParsnip> cheesypieces, any good?
<cheesypieces> just running now
<cheesypieces> fingers crossed
 * ActionParsnip crosses fingers too
<cheesypieces> that's it
<cheesypieces> you guys rule!
<ActionParsnip> cheesypieces, awesome
<ActionParsnip> they should add that to adept
<ActionParsnip> "blah blah is already in use, do you want to unlock Y/N?"
<Dioxin> !grub | Dioxin
<Dioxin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apparle> can I change the icon of Kmenu
<ForgeAus> probably
<ForgeAus> you'd need to find the image (an png or svg? somewhere?)
<erik__> join #kde
<romunov> what would be the command to copy contents of one directory to another?
<romunov> i cd into the directory and cp *.* /new/dest?
<erik__> sure, cp <files to copy> <destination>
<jussi01> !nickspam > Peter_petrel
<jussi01> !nickspam > ThanosGRE
<romunov> it's a lot of files
<romunov> would *.* work?
<jussi01> romunov: cant see why not
<romunov> ok, i was just wondering if that's the same command for "everything" as in the old dos :)
<erik__> *.* would take all files with a period in it, right? while * takes everything
<rysiek> hi all
<romunov> replacing *.* with * omitts the directories
<romunov> how do i copy directories as well?
<rysiek> guys, is there a way to start a system from kubuntu live cd WITHOUT the X server?
<erik__> cp -R (recursive)
<erik__> cp -R * /new/dest/, that's what I use at least, but I'm no expert :)
<apparle> ForgeAus: Which png or svg
<ThanosGRE> anyone who knows about mpich?
<bazhang> what is mpich?
<ThanosGRE> multi procesors interface
<bazhang> !info mpich
<ubotu> Package mpich does not exist in gutsy
<ThanosGRE> i know...
<bazhang> sorry no idea
<ThanosGRE> ok no prob thnx a lot!!
<jussi01> !info gromacs-mpich | ThanosGRE
<ubotu> thanosgre: gromacs-mpich (source: gromacs): Molecular dynamics sim, binaries for MPICH parallelization. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.3.1-5 (gutsy), package size 1628 kB, installed size 4152 kB
<jussi01> ThanosGRE: also, try: apt-cache search mpich in konsole
<ThanosGRE> i have found the package, i need some help using it!!
<bazhang> molecular dynamics? wow
<mike__> Can anyone recommend resources to learn to make themes for KDE?
<mike__> I think it's back to ubuntu for me
<mike__> GNOME has many more resources available on how to write custom content
<ForgeAus> mike google it? there might be some info there
<mike__> I did several times
<mike__> All tutorials are from about 2000, and poorly written (and by all tutorials, I mean the one that I found)
<Kevincito888> una pregunta alguien sabe como puedo configurar un USB Joystick Vibration para jugar en el Mupen64???
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks  :-)
<o-dog> hello all
<o-dog> is there a finnish linux support channel in this network?
<o-dog> i'm having translation difficulties
<BluesKaj> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<o-dog> thanks
<blizzzek> hi
<BluesKaj> hi blizzzek
<articpenguin3800> why does my harddrive get accessed a lot every morning
<Sbucatone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> articpenguin3800: ubuntu has a scheduled cronjob to update the `locate` database every day, it is probably that
<articpenguin3800> yeah its prob that
<articpenguin3800> i dont have tracker on my computer
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> its not tracker
<hydrogen> its locate
<articpenguin3800> does locate index everything on my harddrive
<SlimeyPete> articpenguin3800: yes, but it relies on a database so new files may be missed until the next time the database is updated
<Odd-rationale> Is anyone else having problems playing music from http://www.jamendo.com/ on konqueror?
<SlimeyPete> articpenguin3800: 'find' is slower but will actually seacrch your HD
<Odd-rationale> And speaking of jamendo, is there a way to play jamendo in amarok like in rhythmbox?
<Numaan> I am trying Kubuntu. This time I logged in My monitor's screen resolution is set to 640x480 I dont remember setting this. I go to system settings > Monitor and Display but it only shows this resolution I can not increase it. How do I fix that?
<SlimeyPete> sounds like you haven't got the right graphics drivers installed or your xorg config has gotten messed up.
<Odd-rationale> Try this
<Odd-rationale> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<o-dog> Numaan, same problem and i'm trying to fix it atm :D
<Numaan> I know how to restart X and it didn't help
<Odd-rationale> Numaan: See the link from ubotu
<ToNTaN> hi guys'
<ToNTaN> need help setting up a free shell server ubuntu box
<ToNTaN> anyone please
<romunov> have you checked any potential tutorials?
<muesli> what's a free shell server?
<SlimeyPete> muesli: one that people can ssh into for free
<SlimeyPete> surely it's just a case of "install ubuntu, secure it, and enable sshd"
<muesli> why would anyone set that up if he doesn't even know how to? ;-)
<Odd-rationale> Could someone do me a quick favor? Could you go to http://www.jamendo.com/ and let me know whether you can play music with konqueror? Thanks a lot!
<ToNTaN> romunov: I searched google, but can't find any tutorials on it. Or Im just typing the wrong keywords.
<ToNTaN> I dont know
<SlimeyPete> ToNTaN: what exactly are you having trouble with?
<muesli> ToNTaN: so you just wanna let people onto your system?
<ToNTaN> Muesli: well I want to configure one, thats why I'm asking :) peace
<muesli> ToNTaN: sudo apt-get install ssh, enable ssh in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SlimeyPete> et voila.
<ToNTaN> SlimeyPete: finding a good tutorial, and dont know where to start
<ToNTaN> Muesli:  I did that already
<muesli> then create a new user account (useradd free ; passwd free)
<muesli> job done
<SlimeyPete> ToNTaN: then you've done everything.
<ToNTaN> all right.
<wesley> theres something wrong i see by ever text line stripes
<wesley> is that software or hardware ?
<ToNTaN> is there anyone here experience in providing shell account service?
<muesli> ToNTaN: specific questions please. what issue's left?
<ToNTaN> anyobody who can give me tips.. or something
<gast2> hoi
<SlimeyPete> well, there aren't really any tips to give. Make sure you're firewalled properly and that you run a rootkit checker on a daily basis.
<gast2> oi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<gast2> öah
<ToNTaN> muesli: Do i need to configure something other than setting up the permission, for the users to install eggdrops or anything in their home directory
<muesli> well, if you want multiple users, then you need to come up with some user-account creating mechanism
<muesli> otherwise each user would use the same account
<muesli> and they would end up with the same home directory
<BluesKaj> I wonder if photoshop will run under wine /
<SlimeyPete> it will.
<BluesKaj> cool
<SlimeyPete> but cs3 didn't work last time I checked.
<ToNTaN> muesli: okay, thanks
<BluesKaj> what about elments?
<BluesKaj> err elements
<SlimeyPete> probably works. Check the winedb.
<BluesKaj> I think that's the one
<SlimeyPete> *appdb
<SlimeyPete> appdb.winehq.com  iirc
 * se7en__ woundere what happend with google
<BluesKaj> thx SlimeyPete
<gesposto> ciao
<gesposto> i like lesbian girl
<SlimeyPete> You're a rubbish troll. Go back to troll school.
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, apparently photoshop cs2 runs flawlessly
<ForgeAus> I don't understand how ie6 can make Wine LESS compatible
<bazhang> gesposto: not here please
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, was reading a blog about some animators at Disney who ported photoshop to Linux to save royalty fees and made it work very well, but they aren't sharing :(
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: heh, they'd get sued into the ground ;) Cool though
<BluesKaj> no kidding , wouldn't wanna be the guy to leak it to the net :)
<crispy-afk> Is it possible to use dcop commands through putty?
<maddler> hi all...
<crispy-afk> because all i get is: ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<o-dog> haha fixed
<o-dog> now it's time to restart
<maddler> pretty dumb question, but... is there a way to make task switcher cycle among all desktops and not only the current one?
<snarkster> i thought it did cycle through all running apps
<maddler> by default alt+tab only cycles current desktop's apps
<snarkster> are you using kde3.5 or 4.0
<maddler> 3.5
<snarkster> ok i just moved an app to desktop 2
<ubuntu__> wher's the debian channel? can't find it
<bazhang> #debian
<snarkster> and it doesnt showup on my alt-tab kist.. strange
<maddler> #debian
<maddler> snarkster: right...
<maddler> that's the default behaviour...
<snarkster> alt-tab should work on all running apps..
<maddler> I remember threre was an option to make it cycle all the desktps...
<maddler> but can't find it... or anything similar...
<snarkster> its not in the control panel
<maddler> found!!!
<maddler> it's in the "windows behaviours"!
<maddler> yeah... much better!
<maddler> I keep forgetting it since I only enable it when I install a new system!
<maddler> :D
<maddler> ok... now I only have to find why the hellon my new laptop I have cblack consoles and I;m done! :D
<snarkster> awe.. travers all desktops.. did understand what that meant.
<snarkster> must nee more coffee
<snarkster> gotta get dressed for work.. ttyl
 * genii slides snarkster a large mug of coffee
<genii> Hmm
<maddler> :)
<alien> эуек
<romunov> why should i use "ln" instead of "mount" to link contents of one directory into another?
<genii> ln <> mount
<Chousuke> romunov: because mount is not intended to do that.
<Chousuke> and you usually want to use ln -s (a symbolic link) instead of a hard link
<romunov> ok, thanks
<Chousuke> read the manpage for details
<seezer> there are cases where it makes sence to use 'mount --bind'
<genii> yes, quota enforcement for instance
<Chousuke> I suppose.
<gladier> i still dont know the difference between a symbolic and a hard link - but its similar to the windows shortcut... mount is used to make a volume accessable
<Chousuke> gladier: a hard link is an alternative name for a file.
<Chousuke> gladier: a symbolic link is just a "this file is actually here" pointer
<romunov> so the  command to link one directory to another would be "ln -s /home/niphargus/www/ /var/www/niphargus/"?
<Chousuke> gladier: the "original file" is actually a hardlink too.
<llutz> if you use services which cannot handle symlinks, mount --bind is a nice option
<Chousuke> gladier: so if you create a hard link and delete the "original", the file itself is not deleted. this is not true with symbolic links
<seezer> romunov: ln -s /home/niphargus/www /var/www/niphargus
<seezer> romunov: /var/www/niphargus should not exist before
<Eco1> is kubuntu the ubuntu with enlightenment
<seezer> hehe
<romunov> well that's a problem
<seezer> Eco1: no, kde
<romunov> i was blind, but now i kde!
<Eco1> whats kde? sorry im a bit new to linux
<Chousuke> KDE is the desktop environment used by kubuntu
<Chousuke> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<jpatrick> !kde > Eco1
<Eco1> ohh right cool
<Eco1> do you think I could run it on a 500mhz machine?
<Chousuke> if you have enough RAM :P
<Chousuke> though I think it might be a bit too heavy to be enjoyable.
<tyson_> can someone please help me setup my monitors?
<Eco1> I think it has 128mb, but i could update it
<Eco1> upgrade*
<tyson_> i hate windows, and want to use linux, but if i cant setup my monitors, i have no choice but to use shitty vista
<adz21c> tyson_: whats wrong with the monitors?
<Chousuke> Eco1: definitely not enough :)
<Chousuke> Eco1: I'd recommend at least 512MB of RAM for KDE.
<Eco1> ok, thanks for your help
<tyson_> when i install kubuntu, the laptop monitor is fine. I have a dell monitor attached, and when i go to system settings, it is listed as unknown. so i select it from the list, and then logout and restart x. when i log back it, the LAPTOP's monitor has changed, and not just the secondary monitor that i changed. now i cant even change the resolution on my laptop to 1440x900 like i was able to before the change
<BluesKaj> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<cauti> soy nuevo
<cauti> donde estoy?
<cauti> help me!
<cauti> hola anabelle
<cauti> de donde eres
<BluesKaj> !es | cauti
<ubotu> cauti: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<anabelle> Colombia
<dhq_> when i type "ls " i get command not found
<kubuntu_> i updated kde to ver 4 but now have both 3.5.8 and 4 ver programs
<dhq_> but ls is present in /bin/ls
<kubuntu_> any command to deinstal 3.5.8?
<jpatrick> kubuntu_: apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a
<kubuntu_> <jpatrick> thanks m8
<mrbrdo_> hey can anyone give ma guide for upgrading fiesty to hardy?
<mrbrdo_> i'm using kde4 and it's quite buggy in fiesty
<jpatrick> mrbrdo_: not recommened (you have to upgrade to gutsy then hardy)
<jpatrick> !upgrade > mrbrdo_
<mrbrdo_> sorry not fiesty.. well i have 7.10 anyway
<mrbrdo_> that's gutsy right
<mrbrdo_> i'm mixing up those names :)
<davi_> hey! I'm using Kubuntu HH with KDE 4! thank you all. :-)
<mrbrdo_> jpatrick that page doesn't say how to go from gutsy to hardy
<mrbrdo_> i found some guides for Ubuntu, but that involves the gnome package manager thing
<jpatrick> mrbrdo_: because it is not yet released and not supported
<SlimeyPete> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mrbrdo_> how can i upgrade
<SlimeyPete> ask in #ubuntu+1
<onishidato> BluesKaj, are you there?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> onishidato , what is it ?
<onishidato> BluesKaj, do you remember the grub error i have told you and DaveDorm yesterday?
<BluesKaj> yes error 15 ?
<onishidato> BluesKaj, i don't know why i still can't solve it
<BluesKaj> onishidato, first explain your set up to me ... external HDD etc?
<onishidato> BluesKaj, he told me to install the Linux-image (the lastest version) but after i did it, i still can't solve the problems
<onishidato> BluesKaj, ok
<onishidato> BluesKaj, 1st: i have 2 HDD for 2 Kubuntu. And one of my Kubuntu has that error, i'm using the orther Kubuntu to get help. that's it
<BluesKaj> which HDD has the error , external or internal ?
<onishidato> the slave one.
<bin4ry> hey together
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<bin4ry> its weekend : )))
<bin4ry> one question: my chat partner uses windows live messenger and i am using kopete. I'd like to use my webcam so my partner sees me
<onishidato> BluesKaj, can you help me?
<bin4ry> but whenever i try to share my cam nothing happens
<BluesKaj> onishidato, so you are booting into the slave first in the boot sequence ?
<onishidato> yup
<BluesKaj> onishidato, I use a Live CD - Super Grub Disk , which runs as a bootdisk and is able to restore bootloaders for Linux and windows ...I highly recommend it. Rather than fool around with menu commands , that's what i use when i encounter bootloader problems and it works very well.
<BluesKaj> onishidato, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<onishidato> BluesKaj, ok ok, thanks so much. i will find that disk
<onishidato> BluesKaj, can you tell me where can i find it?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<PhenomX4> heya. I'm getting package conflicts for KDE4. are these know?
<onishidato> BluesKaj, ok
<PhenomX4> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/kuiserver.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<PhenomX4> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/kioexec', which is also in package kdebase-runtime
<onishidato> BluesKaj, let me see
<onishidato> BluesKaj, thnks for your help
<BluesKaj> onishidato, YW
<PhenomX4> hmmm it appears they aren't from the Kubuntu repo
<smeril> how do i get sound in amarok I have already installed mp3 support and i can see the song play but i dont get any sound my speakers are okey
<FaiDillinGer> you turn your speakers on
<smeril> i have
<davies> smeril: restart artsd in System Settings
<FaiDillinGer> you turn your ear on
<smeril> how?
<davies> smeril: look for the sound section
<smeril> i am in there
<nzk> How do I password protect a file?
<smeril> and then?
<davies> smeril: hrm, I can't remember how it is in KDE 3....
<smeril> ok
<smeril> not me either
<davies> oh you're on kde4?
<smeril> i am not sure
<smeril> how can i check
<smeril> i am restarting the sound now
<eloic> hello everybody
<smeril> it is just restarting many times but nothing happends
<fura> hi
<andy_> hey everyone, i just have a few questions about my new kubuntu install
<SlimeyPete> shoot.
<fura> any1 can help me to update my kubuntu 7.04
<fura> to kubuntu 7.10 ?
<SlimeyPete> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<andy_> i cant really find anyinformation about the version i have installed.
<andy_> i also have a nvidia graphics card and i cant get the refresh rate past 61 hz
<SlimeyPete> andy_: what info do you want? The current release is 7.10
<SlimeyPete> (gutsy)
<andy_> well its saying i have kde 3.5.8
<SlimeyPete> Right, yes, you do.
<andy_> and i was under the impression that my kde was 4.0
<SlimeyPete> shouldn't think so unless you deliberately installed kde4
<andy_> ok
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu comes with kde3.5 by default
<andy_> oh
<SlimeyPete> kde4 isn't really read for widespread usage yet
<smeril> anybody who know how i can get the sound to work on my system it is nothing wrong with the speakers
<SlimeyPete> *ready
<andy_> oh, still dev
<SlimeyPete> andy_: yeah, it's been officially released but is still under heavy development. Wait six months :)
<andy_> ok.
<andy_> so my graphics card
<SlimeyPete> andy_: re: refresh rate, have you tried installing the NVidia Restricted Drivers?
<andy_> i think they are in use right now
<SlimeyPete> hmm, k. I take it you have a CRT monitor.
<andy_> yes
<SlimeyPete> I haven't had refresh rate problems myself but I believe the answer usually lies in the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" - there are some frequency settings in there.
<andy_> ok ill see what i can toy with
<_Angelus_> man is there a way to make kubuntu keep the programs up to date?
<_Angelus_> im starting to hate waiting 6months for new programs :/
<thomas__> why is libdvdcss2 in my synaptic, but I can't download it :/
<thomas__> install I mean
<thomas__> it says, unavailable version
<thomas__> or something like that
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thomas__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thomas__> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> thomas why not just install the one package from medibuntu?
<thomas__> bazhang: yeah, figured that one out myself ^^
<bazhang> you got it now?
<thomas__> updating repos ;-)
<bazhang> nice
<Jasmin_> where do i get beryl package for my dell vostro 1500
<Dioxin> dont suppose anyone can give me a hand with a Kubuntu install... I think I keep using the wrong device settings
<snikker> when i run "ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf", i've got this error: "Bus error". can you help me?
<bazhang> Jasmin_: which version? feisty?
<ForgeAus> !Recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ForgeAus> grrr
<ForgeAus> not the one I meant
<ForgeAus> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ForgeAus> there you go Dioxin
<ForgeAus> wait there is one something about recovery after install
<ForgeAus> which was what I was after, must be
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> yes... thats it
<motanel> apparently pon doesn't start automatically and the only way i can connect to the internet is through pppoe. should i use chron to start it automatically, or am i missing something in the configuration?
<ForgeAus> a little bit of fumbling but I got there in the end :)
<ForgeAus> motanel sounds reasonable but I don't know enough about it to confirm or deny that
<motanel> thanks, but i rather wait and ask later, this seems to be standard behavior in other distros, too
<motanel> i want to know a certain answer :o)
<ForgeAus> motanel yeah thats not surpising
<Dioxin> funny thing is forgeaus.. I just had to repair the mbr of vista cos I screwed that up in the process
<Jasmin_> bazhang: i dont know i hav to install baryl in my kubuntu system
<llutz> motanel: theres an option to start pppoe on boot (on demand), just search for it
<ForgeAus> Dioxin not exactly it is to be expected that a new installation would overwrite your boot sector
<Dioxin> not when I'm installing to a USB drive
<ForgeAus> oh... lol ok... once again a little out of my depth
<Dioxin> lol
<bazhang> jasmin can you find the console and in it type lsb_release -a (it's called Konsole)
<ForgeAus> although I'm not so sure it should be any different
<NoNameBrand> Hey guys I need a hand. I used the networkmanager from KDE4. I rightclicked it and was able to choose manual mode (don't ask me why :P) and now I'm stuck in some crappy mode where I can't really do any settings, nothing works and I can't see any networks... How do I go back to the previous mode? it seems to be impossible
<Dioxin> I made the mistake of assigning the new GRUB to my Vista mbr
<NoNameBrand> I've been searching for config files too, but there seem to be none
<Dioxin> it didnt like it
<ForgeAus> ahh yes of course
<ForgeAus> :) that makes sense
<Dioxin> so I know what I did... just wish I hadnt
<ForgeAus> I'm just glad I have a live Kubuntu CD
<Dioxin> I have about 8
<ForgeAus> 1 seems to have sufficed for me sofar
<ForgeAus> except that I still havn't fixed my /etc folder yet
<Dioxin> well... I got a few ubunut lives and alternates... and 1 alternate kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (so I'm restricted to XP for a while)
<ForgeAus> well I was checking them out klikit sounds interesting
<Dioxin> well I need to get kubuntu to run off my usb drive before monday
<Jasmin_> bazhang:
<NoNameBrand> anyone?
<ForgeAus> mostly just a kubuntu with a web frontend to apt
<Jasmin_> dhq@dhq-laptop:/$ lsb_release -a
<Jasmin_> No LSB modules are available.
<Jasmin_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Jasmin_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Jasmin_> Release:        7.10
<Jasmin_> Codename:       gutsy
<_Angelus_> is there a way on kubuntu to get things updated? not only for security issues , but when new versions of programs are available.
<ForgeAus> I guess not much different from cnr?
<bazhang> !compiz | Jasmin_
<ubotu> Jasmin_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_Angelus_> is there a way on kubuntu to get things updated? not only for security issues , but when new versions of programs are available.
<ForgeAus> yeah well beryl got reabsorbed into compiz in compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> (before that it was a fork of compiz anyhow)
<Dioxin> ForgeAus I think beryl had some slightly different features
<ForgeAus> Adept should do that for you Angelus, theres an update notification icon for the system tray that runs on startup
<Arwen> Dioxin, beryl was compiz with more plugins
<Dioxin> it has this cool feature where when you get the cube and rotate that the windows on your desktop were stacked in 3d
<ForgeAus> yes the desktop cube was part of beryl
<ForgeAus> I assume it too has been absorbed back into compiz
<Dioxin> cube is in compiz but not the stacking part
<ForgeAus> stacking?
<Dioxin> ok imagine looking at thecube
<ForgeAus> is it compatible with KDE's tray yet?
<Dioxin> now imagine that on the right hand face you cant see are 3 windows
<Dioxin> this stacking thing made it so you'd see 3 extra panes of glass coming out of the cube on the right side
<Dioxin> where each bit of glass was a window
<ForgeAus> hehe oddly I always had my virtual screens set to 6 just enough for each face of a cube, how convenient is that? :)
<Dioxin> thought it was 4 to make it work
<Dioxin> cos you cant use the top and bottom
<ForgeAus> possibly...
<Dioxin> unless they updated it since I last looked
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Dioxin> using top and bottom would be way cooler imo
<ForgeAus> it never worked for me anyway
<ForgeAus> although I do rmeember playing with another PC that I did get it working on
<ForgeAus> and all the magic lamp effects and wobbly windows :)
<ForgeAus> all good fun :)
<Dioxin> yeah I got that to work on my desktop box.. until I managed to kill the comp
<ForgeAus> of course at the time it was called beryl...
<ForgeAus> but now I assume Compiz-fusion has all that stuff
<mot> http://pastebin.com/m35801175 does this make sense to anyone?
<Dioxin> nah.. when I got it working it was compiz-fusion.. my box died in november
<mot> the highest res i can get on my notebook's lcd w/ the ati driver is 1024x768 and it's awful. that paste has the messages i'm getting when i start x but i'm not sure what to make of them
<Dioxin> yes mot its a http link
<nitin> hello
<mot> ...
<nitin> i am new to linux can n e 1 plz tell which file to use for desktop effects
<nitin> ?
<ForgeAus> file or package?
<bazhang> !ccsm | nitin
<ubotu> nitin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nitin> package
<_Angelus_> what are the pre-released updates of kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> and what kind of effects ? we were just discussing compiz fusion
<nitin> so how di i install it?
<ForgeAus> you can use adept
<ForgeAus> or apt-get install compiz-fusion
<Dioxin> ForgeAus everyone likes pretty effects... now they wanna know how to get ours!
<ForgeAus> lol Dioxin :)
<mot> Dioxin, can you take a look at that link?
<Dioxin> yeah I'm looking at it
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings manager
<bazhang> err -manager
<ForgeAus> goo dpoint bazhang I forgot about the sudo bit...
<bazhang> hehe
<nitin> thanks
<Dioxin> mot do you actually have a problem? or do you just not like error messages?
<bazhang> no worries :}
<ForgeAus> rofl Dioxin :)
<sub[t]rnl> mot: you can set a virtual desktop size in your xorg.conf to get rid of the problem
<ForgeAus> he has a problem in that he would like a greater resolution if possible I take it
<Dioxin> seems like the errors are outputting for s-video which I'm surprised he wants to use
<ForgeAus> sub, wouldn't setting his resolution be a better solution?
<whatabout> hey people, in kubuntu gutsy, firefox with 4 slide, kopete with this chan and 5 bit tornato, i've 14k ram free , i've 1gb in my mobo....
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ guess that depends if hes wanting dual displays
<whatabout> it's too???
<Dioxin> whatabout: unless you have a problem using up all your memory means money well spent
<mot> sub[t]rnl, under which section of xorg.conf would i set it? and what's the syntax?
<sub[t]rnl> mot: in "Screen" under subsection "Display" example: Virtual 1024x768
<mot> all i did was tried to add 1280x1024 into my "DIsplay" section
<mot> hmm
<mot> what does the virtual keyword do?
<sub[t]rnl> mot: increase it to the resolution you need, as the bigger you make it the more video mem it will use
<whatabout> why i must spend more money for open software, is this in joint venture with hardware producer ?  (ram ...)
<mot> what does the virtual keyword do?
<whatabout> :)
<ForgeAus> the virtual keyword sets your virtual desktop size rather than the physical one
<ForgeAus> ie your screen extends beyond the res
<mot> so if i have: Modes "1280x1024"
<mot> i can just change it to Virtual "1280x1024" ?
<mot> if my screen extends beyond the res wouldn't it "hang" off the sides?
<ForgeAus> you could for example have modes "800x600" and virtual "1024x768"
<sub[t]rnl> mot: try it
<ForgeAus> which means it won't show all of the 1024x768 desktop I gather you need to scroll to it by moving the mouse? or something like that
<mot> brb
<ForgeAus> sub have you actually used a larger Virtual Desktop before?
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ yeah, I need one to use dual displays
<ForgeAus> but dual display is a little different you simply move the mouse over to the other display right?
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ but he was wondering about the error messages, and thats how its fixed...
<ForgeAus> what if you have a virtual desktop and you want to get to other parts of it on the same screen?...
<whatabout> how can i add/remove precesses at startup?
<ForgeAus> sub ok fair enough
<whatabout> processes
<ForgeAus> still leaves me with my question tho
<ForgeAus> argh I always forget this one
<ForgeAus> kde has a startup location
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ if you have a virtual desktop larger than the screen resolution, yeah, the mouse will scroll to get it all.. :P
<ForgeAus> (analoglous I guess to windows /startup folder in the start menu there)...
<ForgeAus> I just don't remember where exactly it is nor what exactly its called
<josh__> what do people use to rip cd's in linux?
<josh__> i used to use Exact Audio Copy in windows which was the best
<bazhang> k3b
<ForgeAus> to rip? k3b burns, not sure about ripping
<Arwen> josh__, I just dump streams with MPlayer, dunno what level of precision you want though.
<sub[t]rnl> whatabout➜ System settings -> Advanced -> System Services
<llutz> josh__: grip, konqueror, soundkonverter
<josh__> I want the best ripper there is :-P
<josh__> if anyone knows?
<ForgeAus> josh k3b is GOOD
<sub[t]rnl> !best > josh__
<sub[t]rnl> i like k3b as well
<llutz> josh__: exact audio copy (win) :))
<Dioxin> ForgeAus: going back to my previous problem.. I think I'll just unplugged my laptop HDD while I install unix on the usb drive.. seems safest that way
<flipstar> josh: abcde
<ForgeAus> Dioxin yeah that IS the safest
<josh__> ok thanks everyone
<Dioxin> but my laptop is sooo shiny I dont want to put a screw driver to it
<ForgeAus> as long as you don't need the HDD to store a local copy or temporary one before writing to the flash drive
<ForgeAus> can you disable it in the bios?
<Dioxin> not a bad idea!
<josh__> i was gonna use EAC with wine but it crashed lookin for lame
 * ForgeAus grinz
<Dioxin> bios is pretty lame
<josh__> how do i stop the process?
<josh__> i'm a bit of a noob
<Dioxin> so not sure I can
<Dioxin> KILL! > josh__
<Dioxin> might work :D
<josh__> HEHE
<Odd-rationale> Is there a video editor for kde?
<sub[t]rnl> killall processname
<ForgeAus> kill is one way
<ForgeAus> theres a gui way in sys somethingorother
<Arwen> Odd-rationale, Cinelerra
<ForgeAus> (gee how precise am I!
<Dioxin> ForgeAus I'll catch you in 20 mins and let you know how I get on :D
<ForgeAus> you need root priveleges to do it tho
<Arwen> or if you don't have either the specs or the balls to use it, you can try Kino
<jmeng> hey everyone, I'm looking for a program that takes loads of single frames (.png in my case) as input and spits out a video file
<ForgeAus> Dioxin thats if I'm still around
<ForgeAus> its way past my bedtime
<sub[t]rnl> josh__➜ alt + escape then select a process and kill it
<Dioxin> but but! you have to be ! i need you!
<Odd-rationale> Arwen: I was wondering about cinerlla. Is it qt?
<jmeng> oh it's video talk allready :D
<ForgeAus> not that I have one specifically
<Arwen> Odd-rationale, you're joking right? nope
<Dioxin> kk take care then its 6pm here
<sub[t]rnl> josh__➜ ctrl + escape rather
<ForgeAus> 4.50 or so AM here
<josh__> thanks
<Odd-rationale> Arwen: Sorry, I'm a bit noobish.
<Dioxin> lol sounds like me the other day then.. went to bed a 7am and up at 9am
<Arwen> hehe, they have their own weird GUI
<josh__> Thanks everyone and sbu[t]
<Odd-rationale> Arwen: So there isn't something made specifically for kde? like kmoviemaker or something?
<sub[t]rnl> Kdenlive
<sub[t]rnl> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
 * Arwen only edits on Windows. DirectShow is cool.
<flipstar> odd-rationale: try avidemux
<Arwen> that's GTK
<Odd-rationale> thanks, sub[t]rnl, I'll take a look.
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: Is avidemux a gtk app or qt or something esle?
<flipstar> its gtk right
<Arwen> avidemux is a GTK+ app
<Arwen> and has nothing to do with AVIs or de/muxing
<Odd-rationale> OK got it. Just looking at the different options.
<flipstar> he said video editor :)
 * Arwen still says nothing beats AviSynth, but alas it's Windows-only.
<Arwen> flipstar, I know, just commenting :-P
<Odd-rationale> So it looks like kdenlive is the kde version of pitivi. Is that somewhat correct?
<flipstar> right "Kdenlive uses Piave as it's video rendering engine to display and manipulate video clips."
<Odd-rationale> OK thanks guys!
<Odd-rationale> How about audio editing? Is audacity gtk?
<flipstar> audacity is a player only
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: I thought that was audacious...
<Arwen> yes, it is indeed GTK+
<flipstar> oh right
<Arwen> and Audacity is an editor
<flipstar> sry
<Jasmin_> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Jasmin_> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<Arwen> eventually you have to realize that GTK+ greatly outnumbers QT
<mot> so
<Jasmin_> i installed this package now what do i hav to do
<mot> under the DIsplay section of my xorg.conf
<mot> i added: Modes "1024x768" and below it, Virtual "1280x1024"
<Odd-rationale> I find qt apps to be more polished, though.
<mot> and when i booted i got an error on Xorg.0.log saying it couldn't parse that second bit
<Jasmin_> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Jasmin_> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<Jasmin_> i installed this package now what do i hav to do
<Odd-rationale> Is jokosher gtk as well?
<Odd-rationale> nv. It looks like it.
<sub[t]rnl> Jasmin_➜ alt + f2 compiz --replace, to go back to using kde's window manager, use kwin --replace
<flipstar> better compiz --replace &&emerald
<flipstar> otherwize you have no window manager
<sub[t]rnl> emerald starts automatically
<sub[t]rnl> if its installed
<sub[t]rnl> its the default window manager for compiz
<flipstar> i had to set it first in ccsm..
<Jasmin_> sub[t]rnl: how to see effect
<sub[t]rnl> Jasmin_➜ open your compiz config settings manager (ccsm) to learn the key bindings
<sub[t]rnl> Jasmin_➜ example, hold down ctrl + alt and press a directional arrow to turn the cube
<Jasmin_> ccsm this command could not running
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying to figure out ktorrent. I'm seeding the kubuntu livecd. On the peers tab, there is only one person. Does that mean there is only one person currently using the kubuntu live cd torrent?
<tiraha> hi
<mot> what is the syntax
<mot> for setting a virtual desktop size?
<sub[t]rnl> Odd-rationale➜ a peer is someone on the network that you can connect to and transfer data.  Usually a peer doesn't have the complete file
<mot> is it: Virtual X Y
<mot> or Virtual XxY
<mot> (in X)
<sub[t]rnl> Virtual X Y
<mot> wtf it isn't working
<mot> i have Virtual 1280 1024
<Jasmin_> what is this
<mot> and it isn't doing anything. X still starts with Mode "1024x768"
<sub[t]rnl> try "1280 1024"
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: Hmm. Now my upload stopped. Why is that?
<mot> mkay hang on let me restart x
<flipstar> the tracker status is ok ?
<flipstar> normally you should have a dozen of peers
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: Seems like it. I don't have any errors...
<sub[t]rnl> Odd-rationale➜ are you behind a router?
<flipstar> do you seed it by yourself or using an 'official' torrent file ?
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: I'm using the torrent file from the kubuntu download page.
<flipstar> oaky
<flipstar> *okay
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: Uh. I don't know...
<firecrotch> Odd-rationale:  What's your ISP ?
<Odd-rationale> firecrotch: roadrunner, formerly comcast
<Odd-rationale> I see a column Seeders: 0(52) Leechers: 1(6) What does that mean?
<flipstar> first number is the number of connected, the second is the number of peers in the swarm
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: OK so there are 52 seeders but 0 connected. right?
<mot> how do i force kubuntu to reconfigure x?
<flipstar> right
<Odd-rationale> !xorg | mot
<sub[t]rnl> mot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> mot: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mot> it keeps saying "vrefresh out of range" for all of these modes
<mot> it just seems like it's not properly detecting the vsync/hsync and refresh rates which is why it won't go higher than 1024x768
<Odd-rationale> Hmm. I can kick a peer. Would I ever need to do that?
<Arwen> if they're flooding you with bad data
<Arwen> your client will probably ban them for you though
<Odd-rationale> Arwen: I probably wouldn't even know if they did...
<Odd-rationale> Hey, thanks for all the help guys. I'll probably be back later. see ya!
<Arwen> I removed the KMail package, but in my Dolphin context menu, there's still a "mail as attachment" option that now does nothing. Is it possible to eliminate that?
<mot___> how do i reconfigure x agaain?
<Qba_rozpruwacz> HI
<mot___> apparently i can't use the fglrx driver, i'm forced to use the ati one
<Qba_rozpruwacz> I have a problem: I don't have polish font and UTF-8 encoding in Konsole (Ubuntu 8.04 alpha 3)
<mot___> reconfigure x, anyone?
<Qba_rozpruwacz> The encoding is switching to "default" every time I restart Konsole
<Qba_rozpruwacz> So what I have to do?
<reverend_joshua> 'm on 6.06 and i want to upgrade to 7.10.  i have the image burned to disk, can i upgrade while in 6.06 or do i have to boot from the 7.10 cd?
<Arwen> I think you have to boot from 7.10
<reverend_joshua> does it completely overwrite 6.06 or does it keep configurations and whatnot?
<Arwen> depends on your partitioning scheme
<ForgeAus> if you install it will overwrite
<mot___> how do i reconfigure x?
<ForgeAus> (but yeah arwin is right too you can install to a separate partition)
<reverend_joshua> ok
<reverend_joshua> thanks
<muesli> reverend_joshua: you can simply update via the network, no cds needed
<ForgeAus> arwen why can't you just upgrade from the packages on the livecd?
<reverend_joshua> how do i update via network?
<mot___> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mot___> !reconfigure x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ForgeAus, you could if you have a lot of balls and a lot of time. The real reason is that there are too many changes between the versions.
<ForgeAus> ok
<reverend_joshua> i only have two balls, does that meet system requirements?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi. This is the first time I'm trying to set up RAID on my box and I'm looking for help. I've set up a RAID1 array via my BIOS. Do I need to do anything in Kubuntu?
<Arwen> Captain_Haddock, you need dmraid
<Captain_Haddock> Arwen: it appears that the mirroring is happening on the motherboard. Do I still need Linux to do anything about it? (What does dmraid do?)
 * Captain_Haddock googles in the meantime
<Arwen> Motherboard RAID is actually done in drivers. dmraid is a kind of driver for "fakeraid" setups.
<spykedtomato> does anyone know of a program that will analyze the bpm in my mp3's? Preferably an amarok script, but those seem few and far between...
<Captain_Haddock> "dmraid - discover software RAID devices and activate RAID sets  "
<Captain_Haddock> cool, thanks Arwen
<Qba_from_PL> I dont know what to do
<Captain_Haddock> Arwen: I just have 2 drives in the array. I should be able to add more at any time, right?
<Captain_Haddock> Qba_from_PL: about what?
<Qba_from_PL> The fonts
<Qba_from_PL> I don't have pl fonts in Konsole
<flipstar> yeah if your bios is capable to do this..its no prob ;)
<Arwen> Captain_Haddock, by definition, RAID 1 is 2 drives
<flipstar> since it is a hardware raid
<Arwen> no reason it couldn't scale though
<Qba_from_PL> And every time I close Konsole the encoding is going to "default" but I need UTF-8
<Captain_Haddock> flipstar: cool. I'm assuming it's hardware raid. But I've also read that cheap boards with RAID are actually pseudo software RAIDs or some such.
<flipstar> but he can make raid 5 or so out of it
<flipstar> yeah possible
<mrbrdo_> i just installed the latest ATI binary drivers, and it's xorg module (which required compiz to install), and did aticonfig --intial. now, when i start x i just get that grey screen with the X cursor and that's it.. any ideas? the only error i see in the log is (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<Captain_Haddock> Qba_from_PL: No idea, sorry.
<flipstar> just take a look at your cpu usage ;)
<Qba_from_PL> hmm I can set encoding by "Settings" -> "encoding" but anything I do, I don't have pl font in that *** Konsole
<Captain_Haddock> Arwen: RAID set "nvidia_cfhbejfd" already active is the message that dmraid gives. Anything more I should do?
 * Captain_Haddock is also installing a new hard drive (s) in Linux for the first time.
<Arwen> guess not
 * Arwen doesn't touch RAID, it smells like fish
<Captain_Haddock> Considering how reliable hard drives are nowadays, I have no choice but to use it.
 * Captain_Haddock huggles his MP3 collection :|
<ForgeAus> hmm wheres D! I'll be falling asleep soon at the keyboard I Think!
<ForgeAus> Arwen if I die and get reincarnated as a fish let it please be a red herring :)
<Qba_from_PL> BYe
<Captain_Haddock> I now have "Drive 1", "Unknown Disk" and "Drive 2" in the Disks & Filesystems window. Which am I supposed to use?
<Captain_Haddock> I was hoping that there'd only be one choice :|
<spykedtomato> does anyone know of a program that will analyze the bpm in my mp3's? Preferably an amarok script, but those seem few and far between...
<ForgeAus> Captain can you go by /dev/hda etc names instead
<ForgeAus> like what it shows in qtparted?
<mrbrdo_> i just installed the latest ATI binary drivers, and it's xorg module (which required compiz to install), and did aticonfig --intial. now, when i start x i just get that grey screen with the X cursor and that's it.. any ideas? the only error i see in the log is (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<Captain_Haddock> ForgeAus: Same order as the above list, right clicking and selecting details gives me "/dev/sda" "/dev/sdb" and "/dev/sdb" respectively.
<Captain_Haddock> i.e., the unknown disk is also sdb
<ForgeAus> no sdb1 vs sdb2?
<Captain_Haddock> nope
<Captain_Haddock> I'm guess these are not formatted or some such.
<Captain_Haddock> guessing*
<ForgeAus> well to check that qtparted should say
<Captain_Haddock> ok, sec
<ForgeAus> it generally detects the filesystems and how full
<ForgeAus> (so it gives you a reasonable way of telling one partition from another
<genii> mrbrdo_: That is the barebones X server. Did you have kde or gnome on it previously?
<Captain_Haddock> ForgeAus: In qtparted, I see SDA1 and SDB1 when I click on each drive. It says that the partition table is empty.
<ForgeAus> note : sdb refers to the entire disk device, sdb1,2,3 etc refers to partitions on that disk
<Captain_Haddock> and I have an option to create a table
 * Captain_Haddock goes ahead and does so
<ForgeAus> ok could be something to do with the raid then
<ForgeAus> I don't really know that much about it
<Captain_Haddock> er or should I only be doing this for one drive?
<ForgeAus> no I don't suggest you partition it without checking out the raid info first...
<ForgeAus> !raid
<mrbrdo_> genii yes
<Captain_Haddock> ok, thanks dude
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mrbrdo_> genii if i copy over my old xorg.conf it works fine like before
<mrbrdo_> genii actually it is enough that i only change the driver from VESA to fglrx, and then i get this grey screen
<mrbrdo_> genii also note this happens when i start with startx... if i start from kdm, then i just see only the background image and nothing else, forever
<mrbrdo_> but kdm does work, i can login.. just after the login there comes this problem
<genii> mrbrdo_: If you use "startx" you do not get kde or gnome but as I said the barebones X server which is what you are seeing there with grey and X cursor.
<jel> genii: otherwise known as "1970" :D
<genii> mrbrdo_: Are you seeing anything on the second video port/screen?
<mrbrdo_> genii i don't have anything connected
<genii> jel: Pretty much, yeah :)
<mrbrdo_> genii but also the xorg.conf is identical like my previous configuration except for the Driver setting which is changed from vesa to fglrx
<mrbrdo_> and if i change back to vesa it works fine like before, only with the vesa driver, not ati, though
<genii> mrbrdo_: Change the name to ati    and see if it gets you in at least
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrbrdo_> genii: no, then xorg does not even show up but errors out before
<mrbrdo_> it says no screens found
<mrbrdo_> genii: maybe i must change something so xgl will run? i only installed the server-xgl package nothing more
<genii> mrbrdo_: after kdm login where you see just background switch the monitor to other adapter and see if X thinks it's the primary now
<genii> other plug of same adapter, actually
<mrbrdo_> i'm on notebook, but i have a VGA out, i will try, sec
<Jasmin_> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  i installed this package now how can i see effect on my kubuntu
 * selene is away: Gone away for now.
<jel> mrbrdo_: You might need to edit /etc/kde{3,4}/kdm/kdmrc for Xgl; not sure
<genii> Jasmin_: run it by:  alt-f2 ccsm                      then configure what effects, etc. Then run compiz by:  alt-f2   compiz --replace
<mrbrdo_> genii: i tried.. there is signal, but only black screen
<genii> Jasmin_: if compiz messes up try alt-f2 kwin --replace
<Jasmin_> genii: ok
<genii> mrbrdo_: The ati cards have some problems determining ddc, but under linux I am not sure of the fix.
<genii> mrbrdo_: Did you try the manual install outlined at the wiki.cchtml site?
<mrbrdo_> no i don't know which site you are talking about actually
<genii> mrbrdo_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<mrbrdo_> i did follow the wiki to install the drivers manually from ATI's site, but i had to also install compiz for it to work
<genii> mrbrdo_:  I recommend the link provided above, no install of compiz etc etc needed.
<Jasmin_> genii: nothing happen on my screen what do i hav to do
<genii> Jasmin_: You have to tell ccsm what effects you want to enable and so on. Or did it not run?
<Dioxinx> guys I've got a really easy question for you all... and I feel pretty stupid I dont know the answer
<Dioxinx> I installed Kubuntu onto a USB Drive and it booted
<genii> Jasmin: If you mean the alt-f2 compiz --replace     did not seem to do anything, there is no drastic sudden change in the appearance of your desktop.
<Dioxinx> aI even remembered my username and pw
<Dioxinx> but I couldnt remember how to startup the GUI
<mrbrdo_> genii: it is required with the current ATI drivers or the xorg package that is created by their binary installer won't install
<mrbrdo_> genii: i followed some steps from the guide and rebooted, will soon see..
<genii> hmm "some steps"
<mrbrdo_> well i didn't install the driver again
<mrbrdo_> but other than that i followed all the other steps
<mrbrdo_> i installed it the same way anyway
<mrbrdo_> btw didn't fix anything i've still got the same problem
<Jasmin_> genii: it is not running
<Jasmin_> genii: when i did this command kwin --replace its just flash something n stop
<tjmelin> test
<Strangelet> I have my HD divided into seperate partitions, I am attempting to install Windows XP on one of the partitions. For some strange reason, the XP installation cannot sense my HD, why is this?
<flipstar> do you have a sata disc ?
<flipstar> then xp needs sata drivers ;)
<genii> Jasmin_: did you do: kwin --replace               from alt-f2   or in Konsole or from ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Dioxinx> strangelet: I had a problem where vista couldnt find my HDD too.. then I remember I'd removed to from my laptop so it didnt interfere with the USB drive install :D
<mrbrdo_> genii any other idea maybe
<Strangelet> Dioxinx: Sorry, I didn't understand that second sentence, could you pelase rephrase that?
<Dioxinx> vista couldnt find my hdd... it was sitting on my desk
<genii> mrbrdo_: Do you have some link to the previous exercise you did which needed something from compiz?
<Dioxinx> unattached
<genii> mrbrdo_: It may provide some clues to the problem
<jel> Dioxinx: which is the ideal state for a hard drive, when vista is around.
<mrbrdo_> genii: i only followed the wiki, but i got an error, that's why i installed compiz, not because a guide told me so
<mrbrdo_> genii: but it did fix the problem
<Strangelet> Dioxinx: Your HD was detached? It external?
<Dioxinx> screwed in is pretty useful
<Dioxinx> I unscrewed it REMOVED IT and forgot to put it back
<Jasmin_> genii: i did that but its not working i mean nothing happen on the screen
<mrbrdo_> genii: like, when you tell ati binary to create deb packages, it makes one for the driver and one for the Xorg module.. the Xorg module was complaining because it didn't find something compiz-related, and when i installed it, then that package installed too
<Dioxinx> well I found it funny :D
<jel> Jasmin_: kde4's kwin is so much easier ;)
<Dioxinx> can anyone tell me how to start the gui from command prompt?
<jel> Dioxinx: startx
<genii> Jasmin_: Did the program ccsm run?
<Dioxinx> cheers Jel
<flipstar> startx or /etc/init.d/kdm start
<flipstar> with sudo the second ;)
<emetux> I need to mount a server dns, you help me
<Dioxinx> depends Emetux is she hot?
<genii> mrbrdo_: Do you happen to recall what compiz-related thing it was asking for?
<jel> lol
<mrbrdo_> genii: no sorry, not really.. it was something in /etc/xdm i think
<Dioxinx> catch you guys later before I get kicked out for bad humour
<mrbrdo_> a conf file i guess, but i can't remember exactly
<mrbrdo_> i'm not sure that it is a problem if you have compiz installed though, although i have no idea what the problem could be here
<genii> Jasmin_: Did the program ccsm run?
<jasmin__> genii: hello
<jasmin__> genii: i did alt+f2 n kwin --replace command but its now working
<jasmin__> plz any one help me
<jasmin__> how do i see effect on my kubuntu
<flipstar> check the ccsm for key bindings ;)
<Strangelet> I have my HD divided into seperate partitions, I am attempting to install Windows XP on one of the partitions. For some strange reason, the XP installation cannot sense my HD, why is this?
<genii> jasmin__: If the: alt-f2 then: compiz --replace             works then compiz runs fine. You just need to know what combinations of keys or mouse do what. For this you should go ask in the channel #compiz-fusion however
<grul> maybe it's a sata-disk and an old xp disk
<SlimeyPete> Strangelet: if it's SATA you need XP SP2, but this is the wrong channel to discuss this in.
<genii> mrbrdo_: xdm ??
<Strangelet> SlimeyPete: Hm, where should I bring my problem to then?
<jasmin__> genii: ok thanks
<SlimeyPete> I wonder if there's a Windows channel
<SlimeyPete> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<SlimeyPete> yeah, ##windows :)
<mrbrdo_> genii: i don't know what it is, maybe it was something else but it started with x and had 3 letters
<mrbrdo_> genii: i found some references to AIGLX in my xorg logs, but AIGLX doesn't work for my card
<mrbrdo_> i only installed server-xgl, why is aiglx showing up?
<mrbrdo_> genii: i see here that it was built into xorg... nevermind then i guess.. how can i be sure that server-xgl is running?
<linux-a> Hello @ all!
<genii> mrbrdo_: Can you pastebin your original xorg.conf for examination?
<mrbrdo_> yes wait a bit
<genii> mrbrdo_: Sorry for lag, work keeps needing me here and there for a few minutes or so at a time. But I'm not going anywhere.
<mrbrdo_> ok cool
<Arwen> does Dolphin not have a tree view? wtf?
<jel> Arwen: You don't need it.  Hold the button down on the breadcrumbs.
<Arwen> ???
<Arwen> English please.
<jel> That was english, you're just not familiar with dolphin yet :)
<Arwen> well, explain
<jel> Where the address bar would normally be, there are folder names, right?  So if you hold the button down on a parent folder, it'll popup a menu showing all the other folders at that level
<genii> look for some dots
<Arwen> jel, cool. I still want a tree view
<jel> Arwen: then that's why they kept konqueror around.
<Arwen> GAH
<jasmin__> #ubuntu
<p-f> Is there a way to get disk I/O information in a display similar to top?
<jel> Hmm.  Why does man 4 mouse give me the pinouts for a serial mouse instead of the xorg driver stuff?
<val0> qemu vs vmware... can't make up my mind since i've only used vmware briefly on windows... any thoughts? Pros/Cons?
<draik> Is it just me or does the MSN messenger in Kopete pick and choose which people to add?
<draik> It won't remember the contacts that I add. Any suggestions for this issue?
<mrbrdo_> genii: i followed the tutorial here now, installing the repo (hardy) drivers: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<awen_> jel: man mousedrv
<mrbrdo_> genii: now i get into X and it works, but i have excessive tearing and using the MESA drivers not fglrx
<mrbrdo_> modprobe fglrx says FATAL while loading
<jel> awen_: ahh, thanks :)
<mrbrdo_> even though i installed sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<awen_> val0: they both seem to work great... started using vmware, but switched to qemu as vmware doesn't work on hardy
<sub[t]rnl> val0➜ qemu is a bit more difficult to setup, but you can do more with it, like real 386 emulation.  You can run OS/2 in qemu but not the others, because the others don't want to implement the rarely used cpu features.
<`Zmax`> does kvirc is in some meta-package?
<genii> mrbrdo_: Hmm. Try commenting out any xgl section in xorg.conf if it exists
<mrbrdo_> genii: the most noticable error i get is "atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized."
<draik> If I were to uninstall Kopete, will I lose my chat logs?
<awen_> val0: i rather like qemu now... especially the compressed drive files and the advanced networking
<genii> mrbrdo_: There is a section in that wiki that has futher instgructions on if dri issues
<mrbrdo_> which wiki, ubuntus?
<mrbrdo_> nothing about xgl in the conf file
<genii> the cchtml one
<jel> draik: no
<jel> draik: but they won't be available to some other chat program, most likely.
<draik> jel: I thought that maybe a reinstall may work/help.
<AdamB> ok, i have a program that looks for a http header from a certain site on the internet, this header has changed so the program no longer works, i want to know if theirs a way i can fake this header?
<jel> draik: very much doubt it.  Deleting your kopete config might help, but I doubt that too (less :).  If you DO want to reinstall stuff, you can just do apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<draik> jel: Thank you.
<Phoenix92x> hi, Im running 7.10, I think I'm having some sort of a problem with xine but I'm not sure. All my videos are playing with audio but the video is jumbled. Could anyone help me?
<Phoenix92x> happens with both mplayer and xine, just tried both engines
<val0> awen_: cool, thanks, what about the ease of use? Vmware is a breeze to use, plus you can save your machines/servers and instantly reload in case of a crash
<awen_> val0: it takes a bit more to setup; but you can restore/reload fine with qemu... and you can make a base system and make a new disk from this which only takes the space of the difference; great for multiple instances of the same OS
<iulian_> a question: did anywone tried the new KDE 4?
<val0> awen_: would you say that it can be suggested as a replacement to vmware in a production enviornment?
<awen_> val0: haven't tried it in a production environment... but it seems fit; haven't found any problems while using it
<awen_> val0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo ... and definately have a look at the advanced networking part
<Phoenix92x> the video doesn't change, I just get some multicolored lines (usually purple/green/blue) that just sit there
<Phoenix92x> if someone could help me with this I'd be most grateful
<val0> awen_: thanks will do
<ktulu77> hi there !
<mrbrdo_> i installed xorg-driver-fglrx and lsmod | grep fglrx displays nothing.. i followed all steps in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting (No 3D acceleration) but it didn't help
<ktulu77> does someone have an idea why kicker doesn't launch automaticaly at startup ?
<mrbrdo_> genii: u have any idea maybe?
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: you should use the restriscted manager to install fglrx
<mrbrdo_> how?
<mrbrdo_> i installed also linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: by launching it
<mrbrdo_> should i uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx now?
<ktulu77> I don't know yes perhaps
<ktulu77> I don't use any tricks with the console now because there is a graphical tool for installing restricted drivers
<Datalanche> !softwareraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softwareraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phoenix92x> I'm running 7.10 and video playback doesnt work for any video files, any format, any engine. I can't remember changing anything, this started today. Can anyone help me figure this out?
<ktulu77> you need linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager-kde
<ktulu77> Phoenix is 3d effects enable ?
<Datalanche> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Phoenix92x> ktulu77: I don't know, where would I check that? I don't remember enabling it. You mean compiz/beryl?
<Phoenix92x> I don't have compiz/beryl installed, removed it so I could get dualhead setup to work properly
<Phoenix92x> this is so bizarre...worked fine yesterday...
<august_> hola
<ktulu77> Phoenix bizarre ?
<august_> holas necesito ayuda
<ktulu77> Phoenix francais ??
<Phoenix92x> it just seems like nothing changed, yet this problem started so something must have
<Phoenix92x> nope, don't speak french
<august_> spanish?
<ktulu77> Phoenix you tried with mplayer or vlc ?
<Phoenix92x> ktulu: have tried both
<ktulu77> august_: un poquito
<Phoenix92x> doesn't seem to be working for anything
<august_> juacommmm
<august_> jajja
<ktulu77> Phoenix in a console ? is there any error messages ?
<juacom99> august_:(Y)
<juacom99> join #kubuntues
<Phoenix92x> ktulu77: none
<august_> no conoses a nadie q sepa
<mrbrdo_> i installed using restricted-manager (fglrx) but still it does not work
<ktulu77> Phoenix and what the video looks like ?
<august_> como ago para encontrar otras saalas?
<juacom99> mira el msn -.-'
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: what does the restricted manager says ? "you need restricted drivers" or something like that ?
<Phoenix92x> ktulu77: blue/purple/green lines that dont change or move
<ktulu77> Phoenix ouille
<Phoenix92x> ouille?
<ktulu77> Phoenix I had this problem but I had compiz enabled
<ktulu77> Phoenix do you use restricted drivers ?
<Phoenix92x> maybe I installed soething for it...
<Phoenix92x> crap..
<ktulu77> what is your video card ?
<Phoenix92x> I use the nvidia restricted drivers but I've had those installed from the beginning
<mrbrdo_> ktulu77 no nothing
<eu> hello
<mrbrdo_> ktulu77 it installed the ati driver
<mrbrdo_> and now modprobe fglrx says no error
<august_> sudo /join kubuntu-es
<mrbrdo_> but i still have MESA and no 3D
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: you see your ati video card with lspci ?
<mrbrdo_> yes
<eu> how can i test my video-card driver??
<ktulu77> Phoenix perhaps you should try with the vesa driver in xorg :( to see if the problem is the videocard
<niall_> is flash fixed yet?
<ktulu77> niall_: flash ? the plugin for linux works well
<Phoenix92x> ktulu77: I'll give it a shot I guess
<mrbrdo_> ktulu77 i get this error all the time in xorg log: http://pastebin.com/m450d50cc
<Phoenix92x> I dont understand how that could do it though. I haven't changed the driver and this just started today
<ktulu77> Phoenix this kind of problem (green lines etc) is most of time a hardware or driver problem I suppose
<Phoenix92x> thanks
<Phoenix92x> I'll try it
<ktulu77> phoenixz: I don't know anymore how to use ati video cards
<mrbrdo_> ktulu77 a little more actually, 2 lines before that if it helps: http://pastebin.com/m430a924f
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: perhaps the package you installed broke the xorg.conf
<mrbrdo_> no i copied over the old one and did aticonfig
<niall_> how do I install flash to work in konquerer?
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: you are not on 7.10
<mrbrdo_> no i'm on hardy
<mrbrdo_> kubuntu hardy..
<ktulu77> niall_: it should work automatically no ? there is an option for plugins in konqueror
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_:  ohhh okkk !!
<mrbrdo_> well i must go.. if you have any idea, please tell me on private message. thanks
 * mrbrdo_ is away
<ktulu77> mrbrdo_: so I can't do anything it is a dev version so it is normal if there are problems
<eu> for flash i use firefox
<davies> !away > mrbrdo_
<ktulu77> flash plugin works well with konqueror
<ikonia> ! away > mrbrdo_
<davies> ikonia: beat you to it
<ikonia> davies: so you did, apologies
<niall_> I can't see any flash stuff :/
<ikonia> ktulu77: I don't think it does work with konq at th emoment
<ktulu77> niall_: you watched in "configuration" ??
<ktulu77> ikonia: let me try
<Strangelet> Could anyone suggest a program that can edit ISOs?
<eu> ktulu77 > i tried to download flashplugins but adobe site told me that i needed mozilla,opera to download them
<ktulu77> youtube works fine with konqueror
<jel> eu: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jel> eu: don't download stuff from sites
<ktulu77> go to "configuration -> external modules" or something like that
<eu> jel > eheh...i'm a bit newbie =P
<ktulu77> here you can specify to search external modules in firefox plugins directory
<ikonia> ktulu77: depends what version of the flash plugin you have
<ktulu77> ikonia: I have the one for kubuntu
<ktulu77> in the repository
<Dioxin> guys I tried to load up startx and it gave me a load of stuff saying no window blah blah, how can I change setting from command prompt
<ktulu77> I guess
<ikonia> ktulu77: when did you install it
<ktulu77> wow I don't remember
<ikonia> ktulu77: say longer than 8 weeks ago
<ktulu77> when 7.10 was out
<ikonia> ktulu77: and that's why it works
<ikonia> ktulu77: they have changed the plugin scince
<ikonia> the old one is not availale
<ktulu77> they haved change the plugin ?
<eu> jel > downloaded with apt-get install =P
<ikonia> ktulu77: yes
<ktulu77> Oh I remember I had a problem when I installed ubuntu on a friend computer
<ikonia> !flash | ktulu77
<jel> eu: OK, well done :)  Now open konqueror, go to settings, then configure plugins, then plugins.  Choose rescan plugins.
<ktulu77> It could downloaded
<ktulu77> could not
<ubotu> ktulu77: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ktulu77> but I think it has been fixed since that, is not it ?
<ikonia> nope
<ktulu77> ikonia: hm ok I understand, but this not a konqueror problem
<Dioxin> !startx > Dioxin
<ikonia> ktulu77: no, it's a flash issue
<ktulu77> you can download the flashplugin on adobe website and use it for konqueror or firefox
<eu> i have 2 questions...can i?
<ikonia> ktulu77: no you can't
<ktulu77> oO
<ikonia> ktulu77: adobe has changed the plugin
<ikonia> ktulu77: it will only work with firefox
<eu> no ...adobe's plugin does not work on konqueror
<toens> noob question: if i install kubuntu on a xp machine will the installer give me the option for a dual boot? or will i need to do the whole lilo thing..
<ktulu77> hm oky !
<joe__> is there a way to clear the printer spool in Ubuntu? I have 16 pages waiting to print and no printer hooked up
<ktulu77> well it works well here so I don't touch anything :D
<ikonia> ktulu77: very wise
<eu> i've installed superkaramba with adept and the question is....where can i find it? °_°
<ktulu77> then, can someone know what file I need to "reinitialize" to have kicker launched on startup ?
<Strangelet> Could anyone suggest a program that can edit ISOs?
<niall_> I thought it didn't work
<Traveler4> hello, general question, my computer won't post unless i press the reset key each time after i press the power on button, what could be the problem? i just recently installed kubuntu
<ktulu77> I have installed "the tweaker" for kde but now i have problems
<joe__> I used to have a little icon up near my clock, for my printer que, for some reason I set it not to display there, how can I get that back?
<Odd-rationale> toens: Depends how you partition your hdd.
<eu> how stupid i am ...i found karamba ! -.-
<Dioxin> Traveler4 : your hardware is screwy clean the box check the wires and try again
<toens> anyone?
<ktulu77> I can't choose when I clic on disconnect to change user or else
<Odd-rationale> toens: If you do a guided partition, you should be fine
<cheesypieces> hi guys anyone know how i can unlock adept?
<ikonia> toens: saying anyone means nothing
<jel> cheesypieces: rm /var/lock/adept/*.lock, or something like that.  Look for a lock file for adept under /var/lock, anyway.
<toens> Odd-rationale, thanks
<Odd-rationale> !adept fix | cheesypieces
<ubotu> cheesypieces: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Traveler4> Dioxin o thanks alot, i should do that, do u also know a chatroom for hardware around here, i guess my question wasn't diretly kubuntu related then since at first i thought it might be i installed something wrong
<ktulu77> jel: killall synaptic or others programs that uses the deb
<Dioxin> toens: best thing you can do is try it... if you screw up the windows MBR you can recover it from xp disks
<toens> ikonia, it re-iterates that i have a question pending :)
<Odd-rationale> toens: BTW, ubuntu uses GRUB by default, not LILO.
<ikonia> toens: no - people will answer if they saw the question, if they didn't "anyone" tells them nothing about your question
<Dioxin> Traveler4: all hardware is different grab the motherboard manual read it and check to make sure everything is secure
<jel> ktulu77: that's a bit optimistic :)  Probably works well for synaptic, but when the command line tools crash and leave locks, they need manual cleaning, afaik
<Dioxin> toens: to recover xp if it goes wrong boot from the xp disk, repair install, go to command prompt and enter bootrec /fixmbr
<Dioxin> but GRUB should be able to work its magic for a dual boot
<Dioxin> anyone know how I can configure display settings from shell? startx fails due to display issues
<toens> ok, ta
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: Have you tried reconfiguring your x server?
<Dioxin> nope because I dont know how to ... thats my question
<Odd-rationale> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Odd-rationale> see link
<Dioxin> cheers odd-r I'll print it and have a play
<Odd-rationale> Dioxin: the exact commands is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason, the kde-guidance-powermanager applet is showing that i have two batteries
<ObsidianX> yet hal reports that i have one
<ObsidianX> as does proc
<ObsidianX> any clues?
<niall_> yeah
<niall_> flash is broken
<ObsidianX> niall_: heh, thats... not for me, i assume ;P
<niall_> no
<ObsidianX> alright ;P
<niall_> for everyone who kept telling me it's fine ¬_¬
<niall_> you can't even install the package
 * Odd-rationale is away: Gone away for now.
<niall_> http://pastebin.com/m1171088c
<Schuenemann> genii, hey
<flithm> hey everyone... does anyone know what the gnome process is that lets java swt apps use native gtk widgets?  When I run a certain java app in gnome it looks great, then when I run in kde it defaults to old-school java look-n-feel stuff.  Anyone got any ideas?
<genii> Schuenemann: Hi :)
<Schuenemann> genii, still remember that font problem with gtk apps?
<genii> Schuenemann: Vaguely
<jel> flithm: it's probably an environment variable :)
<Schuenemann> genii, oh, well... nothing new about it
<flithm> jel: yeah?  any idea which one it might be?
<Schuenemann> flithm, when I ran them in the past they were just like KDE's
<flithm> Schuenemann: yeah I haven't had an issue till now either
<Schuenemann> flithm, what is old school java etc?
<jel> Schuenemann: metal, I guess :)
<Schuenemann> they are looking like swing?
<jel> The one before that was... AWT,right?
<flithm> Schuenemann: I forget what it's called, it's the java interface stuff that came before it could use native widgets
<Schuenemann> ahh, yes, AWT
<jel> flithm: "crap" :D
* davies changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.0 is OUT! Support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken | Website mockups wanted: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<flithm> jel: haha yeah "crap" sums it up well
<flithm> it must be an env var, but which one... maddening I tell yah :)
<davies> mockups for the next Kubuntu website are wanted, see: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups for more info
<wsjunior> sometimes my keyboard stop working and the only way that i found to make it work again is deleting ~/.kde, does anybody know a clean way to solve this?
<flithm> jel: I know... I'll diff the output from env!
<bugs> Has anyone put together a new distro with kde4 and ubuntu yet?
<davies> !kde4 > bugs
<flithm> bugs: you know you can install it right?
<flithm> bugs: it's buggy as hell though
<firecrotch> judging from his nick, I don't think that would bother him =P
<jel> kde4 is working pretty well, from trunk.  The kubuntu packages are screwey, that's all.
<niall_> I think i'll just wait till 8.04 for KDE4
<flithm> jel: oh yeah? that's good to hear
 * Arwen reads that KDE4 is like OS X. Probably want to stay away for a while.
<Gun_Gun> KDE 4.0 worth looking into?
<Strangelet> Gun_Gun: Not yet
<Strangelet> Gun_Gun: Still rather buggy
<Strangelet> Gun_Gun: Perhaps after the first update comes up
<niall_> 4.0.1 is due at the end of the month I think
<g2g591> Gun_Gun: wait til the first bugfix release, or perhaps build manually from trunk (see techbase.kde.org, and trunk will become 4.1)
<bugs> sorry, had to get my daughter off the bus
<niall_> 4.1 is due around July I hear
<bugs> really    lots of bugs huh
<Gun_Gun> Oh, I've been offline for a while.. And away from ubuntu for a few...
<Gun_Gun> Any ideas what release kubuntu is shooting for to include it?
<batis610> i have a video problem... with vlc video is played slowly 'picture bu picture'... what's wrong?
<davies> Gun_Gun: KDE4
<OtO> hello everybody there
<Gun_Gun> davies: Yes 4, but which release of kubuntu?
<OtO> could someone help me out
<davies> Gun_Gun: Hardy?
<davies> !ask | OtO
<ubotu> OtO: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<OtO> i have problem with my Kubuntu amd 64
<OtO> my windows and letters are too big
<OtO> sorry for my english
<batis610> any help please?
<jel> Gun_Gun: the next version of kubuntu will have KDE 4.0.
<Gun_Gun> jel: thanks..
<OtO> how could i solve my problems please
<davies> Gun_Gun: more info: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<g2g591> OtO: in a konsole, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then set the right resolution, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<jel> OtO: How big?
<OtO> but the windows ist too big and letters too
<OtO> can't read anathing
<OtO> anything
<jel> OtO: try ctrl-alt-f1, login there, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Gun_Gun> How about is it possible to have one user running KDE and another Gnome, BUT, the gnome user would'nt see the KDE apps and KDE user not seeing gnomes?
<g2g591> OtO: then hit ctrl+alt+f1 then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then hit ctrl+alt+f7 then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<OtO> so i can't scroll the windows down to settle
<g2g591> OtO: then hit ctrl+alt+f1 then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then hit ctrl+alt+f7 then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<draik> Does anyone here play Uplink?
<jel> draik: once or twice
<draik> jel: Do you recall the LAN missions?
<draik> Sorry, off-topic. I will MSG you, jel
<jel> draik: nope.  Played the demo just, sorry
<draik> Ok
<draik> Thanks
<OtO> thanks g2591. i will try it now . now i m on windows xp
<OtO> thanks a lot
<jel> OtO: if that doesn't fix it, look into disabling bulletproof x, and then do the above again
<OtO> thanks also jel
<jel> OtO: good luck :)
<joe__> I used to have a little icon up near my clock, for my printer que, for some reason I set it not to display there, how can I get that back?
<MaskOfSanity> hi
<Odd-rationale> joe__: First, do you have the notification applet on the panel?
<MaskOfSanity> how can i run a *.run file under kubuntu?
<jel> joe__: right-click on the panel and add the applet.  There's also an option in the printer settings, to always show the printer applet you get while printing.
<joe__> Odd-rationale: no
<Odd-rationale> joe__: Like jel said, you need to tight clivk your panel and add the notification applet.
<joe__> SWEET!!!!!!
<joe__> jel: Odd-rationale thanx dudes!!!! :D
<joe__> I love you guys
<sub[t]rnl> MaskOfSanity➜ might want to look inside it to see what its coded in, or if its a binary.
<sub[t]rnl> MaskOfSanity➜ try ./filename.run
<MaskOfSanity> its the installation file from World of Padman
<sub[t]rnl> MaskOfSanity➜ ok, ./filename.run should work then
<MaskOfSanity> Ok thank you
<Mediapirate> Hi guys how do you emulate Exact Audio Copy in kubuntu?  The drives don't seem to work
<Mediapirate> anyone help?
<MaskOfSanity> hmm
<sub[t]rnl> Mediapirate➜ like, this "k9copy" :)
<MaskOfSanity> when i type sudo ./worldofpadnam.run
<Mediapirate> ?
<sub[t]rnl> Mediapirate➜ i assume your using wine?
<Mediapirate> eya
<Mediapirate> yea
<MaskOfSanity> then the terminal says command not found
<sub[t]rnl> Mediapirate➜ check the wine hq website and search for the program to see any tips on getting it to emulate
<Mediapirate> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> MaskOfSanity➜ make sure your in the same dir as the .run file
<MaskOfSanity> its currently on the desktop an i am in this dir with the term
<Mediapirate> pm in here sub
<Mediapirate> ;-P
<Mediapirate> but i guess you know that
<sub[t]rnl> MaskOfSanity➜ try "sh worldofpadman.run"
<MaskOfSanity> yeah this works
<hari> hello
<MaskOfSanity> thank you
<Odd-rationale> Could someone do me a quick favor? Could you go to http://www.jamendo.com/en/ and let me know whether you can play music off the website? Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> * with konqueror
<batis610> vlc does't read all subtitles.... how to fix it?
<hari> yesterday i bought a 500gb disk and i copied my kubuntu partition on to a 100gb partition on the new drive using gparted but grub boots the old partition how can i make it boot the new partition so that i can delete the old one
<Odd-rationale> batis610: You need libdvdcss2 from the !medibuntu repos
<jel> Odd-rationale: nope
<Odd-rationale> jel: You can't play the music on konqueror?
<MaskOfSanity> ok damn it doesn't run
<Arwen> batis610, use MPlayer, VLC's subtitle renderer is broken.
<hari> can some one please help me?
<jel> Odd-rationale: nope.  Probably a flash issue?
<jel> Odd-rationale: I'm on amd64, so flash doesn't run well in konqueror
<Odd-rationale> jel: I can't either. :( I can play youtube and google vidoes. I use 32 bit, too
<batis610> Arwen: subtitles with mplayer are too big... how to change that?
<Arwen> batis610, -subfont-osd-scale
<Arwen> lower is smaller, default is 6
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. i replaced my motherboard and now have eth2. i know somewhere in /etc/ there's a file where i can bind the mac address to eth? but i can't find it. i think it's /etc/iftap but must be mistaken. anyone know where i can change eth2?
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to boot from the image on your new partition.  You can change the UUID to the UUID of the new partition.
<Impiety> i just install kde4 and now aptitude is trying to literally remove every package on my computer.  gdm won't start.  It started with gdm starting, and me trying to load kde4 and gdm would just restart, but then i tried to load gnome once again and then gdm just stopped working
<Impiety> suffice it to say everything is messed up
<OtO> hello here i m again
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ to find a partitions unique universal identification number, you can use blkid.  example, blkid /dev/sda2
<OtO> i didnt get it solved
<Odd-rationale> Impiety: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<Impiety> Odd-rationale: thanks, I'll try it out
<batis610> Arwen: ?
<Arwen> yes?
<OtO> i ve done like you have describe JEL and g2g591
<jel> Impiety: you need to be careful with aptitude, and pay attention to the screen you get that shows what it's about to do.  Sometimes it takes the head-staggers and gets the wrong idea about the best way to upgrade things.  You can manually make sure it's OK, but it's slow and annoying.  apt-get upgrade is easier sometimes.
<batis610> Arwen: -subfont-osd-scale... what do that mean?
<jel> OtO: including the bullet proof x thing?
<Arwen> batis610, it's a parameter that you pass to MPlayer on the command line
<Arwen> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OtO> i dont understand  or i dont now how to do
<hari> sub[t]rnl ok i will try that :)
<OtO> sorry i m newbie in linux
<hola> how is it possibile to create a bridge for virtual machine in order to use also ppp0 interface?
<jel> batis610: scale for the on screen display's subtitle fonts.  "mplayer -subfont-osd-scale 0.5 yourfile"   I suppose
<OtO> could you explain me how to the bullet proof x, jel?
<jel> OtO: I'll look it up again, hold on a sec.
<hari> one more question does moving kubuntu to a new partition affect its configurations in any way?
<jel> OtO: before I mislead you... are you getting any messages explaining that the screen isn't running at proper resolution?  Bulletproof X would be doing that, I think.
<Impiety> ah, sorry about that.  btw, whoever said the thing about aptitude was right, somehow I just typed apt-get upgrade and now it's not retarded
<OtO> the resolution is alright is set to 1280x1024 what i like to have
<Impiety> how do you switch channel selections in bitchx?
<jel> OtO: and it's still too small?
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ might want to take a look at partimage
<sub[t]rnl> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<hari> ok
<artur_> can i delete my own user?  * I don't have root privileges.
<OtO> kubuntu is running well but with letters  high as 3cm and the windows is 4 time bigger than my monitor a 19"
<x1alpha> is it possible to update an old kubuntu installation of the web ?
<jel> artur_: what? :D
<jel> artur_: no :)
<artur_> jel: ahh ok, i wanted to delete myself...
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ only thing I can think of  off the top of my hand is edit your fstab to reflect your new partition device
<jel> artur_: lol... why?
<sub[t]rnl> s/hand/head
<sub[t]rnl> top of my hand... sheesh..
<hari> sub[t]rnl ok but should i edit menu.lst?
<Dioxin> guys I'm having a slight problem with xserver .. its not detecting any display whats me next step
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ yup
<hari> even if i edit it it will be located in my old partition only then what will happen if i delete the old paratition?
<sub[t]rnl> Dioxin➜ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (make a backup of a working /etc/X11/xorg.conf when you get one)
<impiety> alright no more bitchx
<artur_> jel: cause i'm m job i use to have the root password, but now i forgot it, and i've created 2 users, and one of then is unnecessary now.
<Dioxin> didnt work subtrnl
<sub[t]rnl> hari➜ grub is install in the mbr of a drive, not a partition
<artur_> jel:i've created those 2 users when i used to have the root psswd
<jel> artur_: if you don't have the root password and can't recover it, then you're not authorised to mess with accounts.
<OtO> jel: the problem is the letters are to big (3cm big) and dialog (windows 4 times bigger than my monitor ) .
<OtO>   
<hari> ok but menu.lst is on a partition right so whatever changes i make will be lost when i delete that paratition am i thinking right?
<jel> OtO: that definitely sounds like your resolution is wrong.  Read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and see what it says is going wrong.
<xerxes1358> Hello
<OtO> jel:ok. thanks
<nzk> How do I upgrade my kernel?
<xerxes1358> What is the best way to install kubuntu through internet
<artur_> jel: yes, i'm ,the pc the i'm using is only mine, is not a server, if something wrong happens there only me will affected
<jel> nzk: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot :)
<jel> artur_: then you can get the root password back, and delete any accounts you don't need.
<nzk> I thought it was harder than that.
<nzk> Seems too easy.
<nzk> Is there a more difficult way to do it?
<jel> nzk: welcome to debian-based distros :)
<jel> nzk: plenty :D
<nzk> I've been using them for a year and a half.
<xerxes1358> no one ?
<artur_> jel: the problem is that now i'm in another city in vacation, and if i were there i'd use a live cd to recover the psswd, or to change it.
<nzk> artur_: You lost your root pass?
<nzk> So you have a user with sudo permission?
<jel> nzk: you can use aptitude or synaptic or adept to pick the exact kernel.  But it should have linux-image-2.6 picked, which is an alias for the latest 2.6 kernel, and so it auto-upgrades
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, what do you mean exactly?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, you'd download the ISO file, burn that on a CD, install it..
<xerxes1358> I want to give linux (kubuntu) a try.
<jel> artur_: then sip some wine, and fix it when you return ;)
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, then you can add LOADS of software through adept manager
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, well, download the live CD
<xerxes1358> Cant Install this via internet ? I have a 100 mbit line
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, you can boot from it and try linux without touching your current installation
<artur_> nzk: i'm accessing one account with ssh......... I guess not cause when i use sudo it asks for the root passwd
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, well, you install the extra software over the internet yeah
<nzk> artur_: What kind of processor does it have?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, you'd need to download *something* to install, not?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, like I said.. try the live CD..
<jel> xerxes1358: it'll install the basics from the CD, then you can reboot into kubuntu and update or install many more CDs worth of the latest software.
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, you can try it without installing.. if you like it, there is an install option on that live CD that will install kubuntu for you
<artur_> nzk: i'm not sure about it, but i think it is AMD
<jel> xerxes1358: over the net, I mean
<nzk> artur_: I mean is it a relatively fast processor?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, the installer will even be nice enough to move / resize windows partitions to create space to install kubuntu, after which it will place a boot menu to assure you can boot either windows or kubuntu
<Ayabara> I'm currently on Gnome, but I think I want to switch to Kde. Last time I tried on my Asus-laptop, I had problems getting my media keys to work. Where can I get help to fix stuff like that?
<artur_> i thought about use a exploit...as i have access to the machine as another user...maybe a local exploit
<jel> Ayabara: good choice :)
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, Ok I am done downloading the ubuntu cd
<excitatory> argh.. i don't know what to do anymore.. i have an ati card and want to play games and have a 3d desktop.. with open driver, i cannot play games.. with the old fglrx driver, i have to use xgl, which disables my super key, messes with the math operator buttons on my keyboard, and is full of other quirks.. and with the new catalyst drivers, all of my xgl woes are gone, but i experience random freezing and system lock ups....  do i just
<excitatory> go buy a nvidia card, or what?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, any extra software you want to install can be done over the internet without any separate downloading with apt-get or adept manager
<nzk> artur_: If it was a fast computer you could brute the root pass.
<artur_> nzk: no, it is a very old machine
<nzk> Nevermind then.
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, wait a sec bro. Just buring cd
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, live CD or normal installer? Id definately recommend the first
<xerxes1358> brb
<artur_> nzk: bruto the root pass? how do i?
<nzk> Install a program called "john"
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, 100Mbit line huh? :(
<nzk> And run 'john /etc/shadow'
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, I downloaded from local ftp
<Ayabara> jel: I think so too, but for me it has always been easier to get my laptops (dell and asus) up and running with Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu.
<nzk> It'll take a few days, maybe weeks, maybe years.
<xerxes1358> not sure checking right now
<xerxes1358> phoenixz,
<sub[t]rnl> nzk➜ keep that stuff in pm's please
<artur_> nzk:so this john will brute the psswd
<batis610> vlc still running i can hear song and i see no window... how to stop it
<nzk> Alright. Off to PM!
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, its says ubuntu 7.10
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, it should say something "live"
<jel> Ayabara: that's more of a distro thing, I suppose... Kubuntu isn't focused on quite as much as Ubuntu, and so GNOME auto-configures a bit more.  But it's not to say that GNOME itself is better than KDE.  I'd say quite the opposite.
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, where are you located?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, so that I can send you a correct link..
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, amsterdam
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntunj6.jpg
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, ah, dutch too :P
<phoenixz> could have known... 100Mb...
<xerxes1358> he he
<xerxes1358> Hallo daar
<xerxes1358> where are you located ?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, Leon, Guanajuato :P
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, I'll fetch ya a good link
<xerxes1358> dankje sven
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, ah, its no longer "live" its called "desktop" these days
<xerxes1358> he he
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, keep it english please
<xerxes1358> does that come with the new KDE 4 ?
<ScorpKing> xerxes1358: hallo en welkom.
<xerxes1358> hi there :) too
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, yeah, you have to add an extra repository (like a remote database where you install softwware from) to use it
<Ayabara> jel: I think I agree, but things like the media keys, it's not really self-explaining how to fix a problem like that. and googling hasn't gotten me anywhere, since I can't find other users with my laptop model
<xerxes1358> so
<Ayabara> soon giving it a new try though :-)
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, I cant use this cd to install ?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, but, I would recommend against using it as your desktop for the moment.. its REALLY promissing and in like 2 more months it will kick ass but for now, its not stable enough
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, yeah, you can use any CD.. its just that the live CD\s are a bit easier
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason, the kde-guidance-powermanager applet is showing that i have two batteries... and as such doesn't ever know when im low or out of battery
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, Its a waste of cds
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, take one that says "desktop"
<xerxes1358> I prefer using this one if it is possible and too difficultg
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, and depending on what you have, i386 or amd
<xerxes1358> -g
<xerxes1358> i386
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, already burnt it?
<xerxes1358> Yes
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, I'm not stopping you :) its NOT difficult at all..
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, its more like.. easy or easier
<xerxes1358> Ok so what do I do?
<xerxes1358> start cd
<impiety> grr...no one in kubuntu-kde4 is responding
<phoenixz> Just toss in the CD and boot from the CD drive
<phoenixz> impiety, sh*thappens..
<impiety> phoenixz, yes indeed, i'm just impatient because this is pissing me off
<Ayabara> anyway, is this the channel to visit if I need help getting media keys on a laptop working on Kubuntu/KDE? it's a distro-thing that they do not work out of the box, right?
<impiety> oh well, i'll just keep trying and trying and figure it out
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, desktop CD's can run without installing.. thats like the "easier" part on it, and the installer is graphical.. IIRC, the normal installer is textmode (not sure though)
<phoenixz> impiety, *what* is your problem?
<phoenixz> impiety, meant as in, what is your question?
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, ok you know what. Let me just boot the cd and see what happens
<phoenixz> impiety, if you need an answer it usually helps when you ask your question...
<xerxes1358> phoenixz, stick around though I may be needing more help brb (I hope :) )
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, with any problem, I'd recommend the desktop CD.. :) in any case, you can always return here for assistance
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, I'll be here, but since I got a datacenter job, I might be away from time to time
<impiety> phoenixz, I was told to go to the kde4 channel.  but, okay.  I installed kde4, and when I try to start it it restarts X.  Gnome is restarting X too, I ran failsafe gnome and that works.  Also aptitude appears to be trying to remove everything if i use it to upgrade
<impiety> apt on the other hand does not
<ionus> help me
<phoenixz> ionus, with what?
<ionus> libpython2.5.so
<phoenixz> impiety, again, WHAT is your problem?
<phoenixz> impiety, Im trying to help you here but you're not helping yourself like this..
<ionus> i cant go in display setings
<impiety> kde4 won't start
<motanel> would it be a good idea to set an automatic schedule for apt-get update + apt-get upgrade ?
<impiety> it just restarts X
<ionus> yes
<dsmith> kde4 = beta
<Ayabara> are there any disadvantages to having both kde and gnome installed? other than that I get a lot of packages installed
<hydrogen> motanel: I'd suggest not
<phoenixz> impiety, ahah.. got that one before
<hydrogen> motanel: you should be aware of what is being updated and installed
<dsmith> use "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<hydrogen> just in case anything goes wrong
<phoenixz> !aptfix | impiety
<ubotu> impiety: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dsmith> but becareful updating things
<hydrogen> you will have a good idea of where to start
<motanel> oh, good point, thanks, hydrogen
<dsmith> yep, agree hydrogen
<phoenixz> ionus, why nont? you cant find the program? the program crashes?
<motanel> well, kubuntu, i'm happy to say that i finally found a distro that fits me
<phoenixz> impiety, got that one?
<motanel> and i can run mirc with wine :P
<impiety> yeah
<phoenixz> motanel, and which one would that be? :P
<dsmith> mot
<ionus> i cant go to display setings
<impiety> thanks, i'll try it
<phoenixz> motanel, mirc? argh..
<dsmith> motanel: what size are you using :P
<phoenixz> ionus, but why exactly not? you can not find it in the menu or something?
<dsmith> mirc? ewwwww
<phoenixz> impiety, you're welcome..
<ionus> library files for  "libpython2.5.so" not found in patch
<phoenixz> impiety, when that one is finished, you can try again.. apt-get is a great utility.. I figure you were using adept-manager when you got this problem? adept is also great but.. a bit instable still
<jel> Ayabara: as far as I know, you just install kmilo, and set it up in the system settings.  Might need to make sure your keyboard type is set right in X first.
<impiety> phoenixz, i was using aptitude
<phoenixz> ionus, thats an error you get?
<ionus> library files for  "libpython2.5.so" not found in patch
<jel> KDE 4 is really nice :)  Kopete finally recognises my webcam too :)
<Ayabara> jel: I'll try it out, but I doubt it's the last time you see me here ;-)
<phoenixz> impiety, yeah, adept can cause problems like this every now and then and even kill off X.. its anoying but.. shit sometimes happens.. The fix was there (use !aptfix in here if you ever need it again)
<jel> :)
<impiety> does gdm and kde4 not work together
<ionus> during your las kde upgrade an orphaned control module
<phoenixz> impiety, gdm is gnome.. kde4 is kde4..
 * jel prefers the "use synaptic" or "use aptitude" fixes :)
<motanel> dsmith: what do you mean what size?
<impiety> well, i know, but i hate kdm, it's ugly
<phoenixz> ionus, sounds like your install is damaged somehow
<impiety> and gdm shows kde4 in it's choices, but it just restarts, ohw ell, i'll try kdm
<unix_infidel>  5/quit
<jel> impiety: it has themes, just like gdm
<phoenixz> ionus, look for that EXACT error on google if there is any solution available on the internet
<ionus> ok
<impiety> yeah, but it's different.  I just really like gdm...I don't really know why, oh well, i'm installing kdm
<phoenixz> impiety, they should work well together
<phoenixz> impiety, window manager religion.. :P
<impiety> yeah
<impiety> hum gnome doesn't load either.  it must have something to do with the startup scripts
<impiety> weird
<Ayabara> should I use gdm or kdm if I have both gnome and kde?
<jel> Ayabara: doesn't matter really.  Loading GDM for a KDE session (and vice versa) will use more memory, so choose the display manager matching whichever desktop you'll use most
<phoenixz> impiety, you mean that kde nor gnome is starting up?
<phoenixz> impiety, what jel says here above!
<jel> impiety: check your ~/.xsession-errors.  I ended up just hacking my Xsession to run startkde :)
<impiety> phoenixz, yeah, I know...I can't find where kdm-kde4 was installed so I can use it as the default
<impiety> oooo
<impiety> jel: thanks
<Dioxin> guys I'm having a problem with Xserver... it wont find any screens... nor my display device, I've tried the autodetect and settings wizards, whats the next step?
<impiety> ohhh
<impiety> it's gtk
<xerxes1358> Hello again
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: back :)
<impiety> jel: how do i hack Xsession to dothat?
<tyson_> the desktop is bigger than the screen, and when i move the mouse to the edge of the screen, the desktop scrolls. how can i stop that?
<tyson_> ...btw, is this the n00b channel for folks like me? :)
<sourcemaker> sure
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, and?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, any problems?
<articpenguin3800> is it worth going to 64bit
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: I am in a livesession
<phoenixz> tyson_, you tell me..
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, so you did get the live CD? :)
<sub[t]rnl> tyson_➜ you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and remove the Virtual line from it.
<tyson_> thanks mate
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, in that case, you enjoy how a real operating system should be installed.. you install while you are chatting on IRC and check your mail ;)
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: and drink coffee
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, isnt that like the "hard way" to do that"
<xerxes1358> :D
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, better be quick about it, the install is that too.. :P
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, just one hint
<sub[t]rnl> phoenixz➜ not sure how it could get easier
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, modifying your xorg.conf file easy???
<sub[t]rnl> editing a linux config file?
<sub[t]rnl> heh, that should be common place
<articpenguin3800> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, when you do the install, there is an option somewhere (I belive its an advanced option) that will check some remote repositories.. make sure its NOT checked, or your install might hang for like 5 minutes if the servers are not available (happens quite often).. its not a big problem, more an anoyance
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, for you and me yeah.. not for the grass green noobs.. there should also be a GUI thing where they can do that
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: do you know how to install metacity ?
<sub[t]rnl> metacity is the window manager for gnome
<sub[t]rnl> phoenixz➜ seemed easy enough for him didn't it?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, one sec please, on phone
<ionus> help me
<ionus> i cant see display setings in control menu
<xerxes1358> sure
<ionus> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, okay, but that was not the point.. :) What if it would have been my mom?  I can not even imagine here checking the xorg.conf
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, metacity.. I think thats gnome, is it not?
<xerxes1358> Yes it is
<xerxes1358> my title bars look huge
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, youre using KDE now.. you don't need metacity..
<xerxes1358> maybe it is not relevant since I will install KDE 4 anyways
<xerxes1358> I am using gnome
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: the live cd uses gnome
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, I would wait with the KDE4 thing for a minute... or a month :
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, ah, okay.. well, first thing to decide is.. you want gnome or kde
<xerxes1358> kde 5
<xerxes1358> :D
<xerxes1358> kde 4
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, I'd recommend KDE if you're a bit an advanced user.. if youre a noob, maybe gnome is better
<xerxes1358> lets go gnome
<xerxes1358> no no
<xerxes1358> KDE is fine
<xerxes1358> argg
<xerxes1358> KDE :)
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, and KDE4 is released but far from stable.. its nice to play with but don't use it as your production system just yet
<ionus> how to put all default setings ?
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: exactly how unstable is it?
<ionus> !default
<Odd-rationale> ionus: Reinstall ;)
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<ionus> :(
<sub[t]rnl> ionus➜ mv .kde/ .kde-old
<Odd-rationale> ionus: JK. Exactly waht do you want to do?
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, 10 crashes or problems in 5 minutes unstable.. Depends ofcourse on your computer, what graphics card and driver youre using, etc...
<ionus> how to put all default setings in system setings
<phoenixz> Odd-rationale, what sub[t]rnl say's.. :)
<Odd-rationale> ionus: did you mess up something?
<ionus> what?
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: sub[t]rnl like reintalls?
 * hydrogen hasn't had a crash in kde4 in weeks
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: how about installing both and check them out ?
<phoenixz> Odd-rationale, no, you don't need to reinstall, just move the .kde directory back..
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, sure, why not? you got linux, you got choice if you want.. :P
<Odd-rationale> ionus: What is wrong with your current install? Why do you need/want to reset every thing?
<ionus> becose i cant see dysplay setings & more in system setings
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: Yes, that might help.
<jel> hydrogen: I think my global shortcut keys crashed today.  But yes, generally, it's suprisingly complete :)
<ionus> how to put it back
<ionus> ?
<ionus> Odd-rationale how to put it back
<jel> ionus: they should be there, unless you've uninstalled packages that contain them?
<wad> Hi, folks. Okay, I've got a few minutes to try and solve my sound woes today... Has anyone ever seen a situation where a computer (Thinkpad T61 in this case) doesn't work properly with the volume control wossname on the screen?
<ionus> yes but how tu install pkg back
<crimsun> wad: sure.
<crimsun> wad: it's resolved in the latest code.
<wad> crimsun: Great! Did you solve the problem?
<jel> "doesn't work properly"?
<Odd-rationale> ionus: You can try what sub[t]rnl suggested.
<Odd-rationale> Then logout and back in
<wad> The volume control doesn't do anything whatsoever to change the sound volume.
<wad> crimsun, so it's a known issue. Is there a bug number, sort of thing?
<wad> I just did an "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" but it didn't find anything new.
<ionus> witch pkg i need to install
 * wad is new to Kubuntu
<crimsun> wad: various.  Did you install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<wad> Nope.
<jel> ionus: try just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wad> Should I?
<crimsun> wad: yes.
<wad> ok
<ionus> jel ok
<Ayabara> jel: then I'm in kubuntu :-), could you repeat what you said about kmilo and stuff?
<wad> What does that do, by the way?
<Ayabara> my media keys still don't work
<Odd-rationale> ionus: try moving your ~/.kde folder somewhere else ( like the trash bin so you can restore it if nesc.
<Odd-rationale> then logou.
<Odd-rationale> t
<ionus> ok
<powerpleb> hey guys... I'm running Kubuntu 7.1 and in Adept Manager I just installed the ubuntu-desktop package... will this now mean I can choose to run GNOME at login... or have I screwed up my install?
<Odd-rationale> If that doesn't work, then you might have uninstalled something.
<impiety> umm
<impiety> powerpleb: you have to install gnome, not just ubuntu-desktop
<jel> Ayabara: OK, first of all, make sure your keyboard's normal keys are all doing what they should -- apostophe keys and hash keys and money symbols all type the right thing, etc.  make sure kmilo is installed.  Go to the system settings, and you'll find options for configuring the keys.  You should be able to just choose functions, and press the keys you want them to be attached to.  It's been a while since I looked at kmilo, so I can't remember exactly.
<impiety> unless gnoem was a dependency
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu-desktop will install gnome
<darkstar> Any Kubuntu users out there?
<wad> crimsun, "apt-cache show linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic" tells me "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed." I think I'll do that instead.... what do you think?
<jel> powerpleb: it should leave both on your system.
<powerpleb> it looks as though it's installing gnome because in the mightu list of program being downloaded are a lot of gnome apps and libs
<powerpleb> cheers that's what i want
<impiety> powerpleb: then it shoudl work fine
<wad> darkstar: I am!
<crimsun> wad: however you want to get that package installed is fine.
<ionus> ok now i see all in sys setings but i cant change something
<wad> Okay, cool. Thanks!
<tyson_> does anyone here run kubuntu on a hp laptop?
<level1> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ionus> the problem is in libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<wad> Oh, heh: "linux-generic is already the newest version."
<ionus> library files for libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<level1> Hi, I installed ubuntu and now I want to install window (I know I should have done it the other way around, but I didn't have a choice.)  What I'm concerned about is that my root is on a linux software raid 1 partition.  Does this complicate things?
<ionus> someone help me
<Ayabara> jel: do you mean in Regional & Language -> System Settings?
<Odd-rationale> ionus: When do you get this error? when you start system settings?
<jel> Ayabara: no, it's more like keyboard and mouse or something like that.
<ionus> then i go tu display setings
<ionus> then i go to display setings
<ionus> Odd-rationale u now how to corect this?
<Ayabara> jel: ok. I'm having trouble finding it :-/
<Odd-rationale> ionus: Do you mean "Monitor and Display"?
<ionus> yes
<ionus> also i cant acces disk &filesystems and win aplications
<ionus> Odd-rationale !
<Odd-rationale> ionus: One moment...
<ionus> Odd-rationale k
<Odd-rationale> ionus: Same error message?
<ionus> Odd-rationale library files for libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<ionus> error occurred during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<impiety> ionus, try sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0  /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so
<ionus> ok
<ionus> no no work
<impiety> hum
<Mediapirate> does anyone know the command like for grip?
<Mediapirate> for the encoder?
<Mediapirate> v0 prefferably?
<impiety> is libpython in /usr/lib/ ?
<console_jockey> I've just followed the procedure for installing medibuntu but when I execute apt-get update I get error 301 when accessing the medibuntu repos.  Is this a known issue?
<hola> how is it possibile to share a ppp0 interface between two a pc and a virtual machine?
<ionus> no
<impiety> ionus,  are you responding to me?
<ionus> impiety no
<ionus> yes
<impiety> ah
<ionus> to you
<impiety> hrm
<ionus> where is no libpython
<impiety> weird
<console_jockey> anyone seen this error when running apt-get update: Err http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/free Packages  301 Moved Permanently [IP: 88.191.30.43 80]
<Odd-rationale> ionus: Do you have python2.5-dev installed?
<wsjunior> is there a way to use real transparency in konsole?
<ionus> no
<ScorpKing> hola: i want to do the same thing on my box. ;)
<impiety> then install it
<ionus> wait
<Dr_willis> wsjunior,  use compiz is one way.
<impiety> wel, just do it when you can
<impiety> hopefully that fixes your problem
<hola> ScorpKing: using NAT it works but im not able to use ssh
<ionus> instaling...
<Odd-rationale> ionus: Also see if you have python2.5 installed.
<ScorpKing> hola: maybe a bridge connection will work better. i haven't tried it yet though
<ionus> ok now i have
<wsjunior> Dr_willis: is konsole --real-transparency supposed to work?
<hola> ScorpKing: using a bridge im able to use ssh but i'm not able to share a internet connection
<impiety> well, if it doesn't work and you have all the python stuff working, reboot
<impiety> well, installed
<juan> hola
<Odd-rationale> impiety: Yeah, that always works. Usually the first thing I try! (everyone else thinks I'm a genious)
<console_jockey> I'm getting a certificate error when access www.medibuntu.org.  Anyone know if there is an issue with medibuntu?  I wonder is the sites been hacked...
<ScorpKing> hola: i'll let you know if i figure it out or find any usefull info. :)
<juan> ¿Este canal es en español o en ingles? es la primera vez que entro aqui
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hola> ScorpKing: now or next time?
<Timmmm> hey, does anyone know of a multiplatform multiplayer (ie over the internet) tetris (maybe java)?
<juan> #kubuntu.es
<ScorpKing> hola: next time. it's bedtime for me.
<Dr_willis> wsjunior,  no idea. Compiz allows you to set transparencys on any window.  Personally i find transparccy a useless feature
<ScorpKing> juan: /j #kubuntu.es
<hola> ScorpKing: im italian and you
<juan> Help me, please: I need to go to #kubuntu.es
<ScorpKing> hola: afrikaans
<Dr_willis> wsjunior,  it may be that option needs some special X features enabled.
<Odd-rationale> console_jockey: Do you need to add the repo?
<juan> how is the way?
<Odd-rationale> missed him...
<ScorpKing> juan: type /j #kubuntu.es
<juan> ok, thanks
<Dioxin>  #kubuntu.es does not exist
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<ScorpKing> ah yes
<ScorpKing> juan: type /j #kubuntu-es
<ScorpKing> hehe. nite
<Dioxin> juan not many peeps in #kubuntu.es ...
<juan> For Juan is the first time in this system
<juan> and Juan have not idea of all this
<Ayabara> Anyone with an asus laptop with media keys here? I'm trying to make mine work.
<Dioxin> and juan should perhaps not talk in 3rd person
<juan> why?
<Dioxin> just sounds odd
<tyson_> can anyone recommend a good web development ide for linux?
<Odd-rationale> tyson_: Quanta plus
<Odd-rationale> tyson_: Or nvu
<Dioxin> anyone mind telling me how to sort out display devices for xserver? autodetect wizard failed
<tyson_> thanks chief
<Odd-rationale> BTW it is #kubuntu-es
<Ayabara> Can anyone help me setup the media keys on my laptop. Sorry for asking again, but I had to restart irc :-)
<Dioxin> doesnt your irc keep the log?
<Ayabara> Dioxin: not of answers that may have come while I restarted :-)
<Dioxin> ahh
<Ayabara> I was told I could easily configure this in system settings, but I can't find the place
<Dioxin> isnt it in somethign simple like keyboard settings?
<Dioxin> where you just macro key bindings and stuff?
<Dioxin> I cant have a look for you cos I'm on vista and cant get my xserver running :-(
<Ayabara> Dioxin: I can't find it. Thanks anyway
<Ayabara> Anyone else who can point me in the right direction?
<Dioxin> ayabara thought of doing a google search for your laptop model and unix?
#kubuntu 2008-01-26
<Ayabara> Dioxin: been there done that :-)
<Ayabara> Missing something else here as well. When I have headphones in my laptop, I think that master volume should control that, but it doesn't
<Ayabara> oh well, guess I'll tweak this more tomorrow. good night :-)
<feelerMr> how do i list channels
<nosrednaekim>  /list
<feelerMr> thanks
<noaXess> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have 3gp video files.. is there any tool to convert it to avi?
<grul> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grul> noaXess, Try 'ffmpeg -i input.3gp output.avi'.  Then look at the manpage for
<grul> tweaking the output (size, bitrate, codecs etc.).
<grul> (source: some random google result)
<noaXess> grul: okay :)
<grul> :p
<grul> so i guess ffmpeg does it, i'm not sure how
<Dr_willis> well the default ffmpeg for ubuntu may not have support for all the file types
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<Dr_willis> avidemux  is a nice front end that can proberly convert them.
<jel> noaXess: there are scripts around which convert the other way... I think on kde-apps.org, as a konqueror service menu.  Should be able to just swap the direction.
<noaXess> Dr_willis: okay..
<jase_> hello all
<TheWhiteRook> I've got one of those font problems in which fonts are huge...
<davi_> a alguem de pernambuco aki
<HighDensity> Bo
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<grul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<noaXess> Dr_willis: are you really shure that avidemux can convert 3gp to avi?
<noaXess> i can open the 3gp file.. but can't find any converting function
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  IF the ffmpeg that comes with ubuntu - supports it. it Might be able to
<Dr_willis> the ffmpeg binaries (or others in ubuntu) dont alwyas have all the latest video format supports compiled in for legal reasons I think
<Dr_willis> Open it. save it under another format. - Youmean to say you cant figure out how to use avidmux?
<noaXess> ffmpeg -i Video_012608_001.3gp -ar 44100 Video_012608_001.avi means unsupported codec for input
<jel> noaXess: I think the commands I  saw for it used some combination of mencoder and ffmpeg
<jel> noaXess: but again, look on kde-apps.org
<Dr_willis> sounds like your ffmpeg does not have support for 3gp then
<noaXess> okay
<Dr_willis> FFmpeg version SVN-r11107, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
<Dr_willis>   configuration: --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libtheora --enable-liba52 --enable-libx264 --enable-libgsm --enable-pp --enable-libxvid --enable-libfaac --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libfaad --enable-gpl --enable-x11grab
<Dr_willis> i compuled mine from cvs a few weeks ago.
<Dr_willis> What uses 3gp anyway?
<HighDensity> phones
<HighDensity> my old sony erikson saved video files as 3gp
<Dr_willis> Im watching videos at work on my Gameboy DS. it uses .DPG or somthing. :P
<Dr_willis> we need more video formats!
<Dr_willis> 30 min  show = about 50mb on that thing.
<Dr_willis> i got a gp32 that runs linux. :) it can do xvid.
<Dr_willis> but its only got a 2 hr battey life.
<jel> I got a book that can do about four weeks ;)
<Dr_willis> The DS has like 9+ hrs battery when wathing videos.
<Dr_willis> I  keep looking for a decent Linux based Video player.. but not seen any yet.
<jel> Dr_willis: they sound half decent.  What's the res?
<Dr_willis> I want an Asuse EEE.
<Dr_willis> jel,  gp32 is.. Hmm 320x240 i think.  EEE is like 2x that.
<Dr_willis> DS is - Not sure.. proberly 320x240 also.
<jel> Dr_willis: and the DPGs actually use that full res?
<Dr_willis> not sure. They do look very good however. :)
<jel> cool :)
<Dr_willis> got a tool for windows thats a front end to make the dpg's
<Dr_willis> its using ffmpeg in the back end i thinlk
<HighDensity> dr willis, do you have linux running on your ds?
<Dr_willis> HighDensity,  nope. Just a  proberly not legal Cartridge that supports MicroSD cards. :)
<Dr_willis> But im just using it to play videos.. so that might be legal.. almost. heh
<HighDensity> lol
<HighDensity> i heard linux woks on the ds, but i just wanna know how easy that would be, as i have on lying around doing nothing :P
<Dr_willis>  I cant think of anything I would do on the DS wth linux. :)
<Dr_willis> This little R4 cartrige i got lets me play videos, roms, and homebrew stuff
<HighDensity> i work near a free wifi spot, internet access lol
<Dr_willis> ive heard the DS wifi can be veyr very very picky
<Dr_willis> There is supposed tobe Opera for the Ds comming out soon.
<HighDensity> i love opera
<HighDensity> the best imo
<Dr_willis> I use it on my Wii
<Dr_willis> but thats about it. I got to many extensions I like for firefox
<noaXess> for ffmpeg i need to enable amr_nb and amr_wb... how can i do that with the installed package from adept?
<noaXess> !find amr
<ubotu> Found: amrita, hamradiomenus, kstreamripper, libamrita-ruby1.8, streamripper
<riyaadh> yo, any1 know how install .tar.gz themes?
<riyaadh> im new 2 kubuntu
<noaXess> riyaadh: like any other linux distribution.. just extract it with ark. or right click.. and then read install instructions :)
<noaXess> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swatto> hello all
<HighDensity> hi
<swatto> im extremely new to linux and managed to get my WUSB54GS adapter working today.  But just wondered if anyone knew anything about compiling/installing GIMP? as the guides are really hard to understand for me
<Dr_willis> Why do you need to compile?
<Dr_willis> its in the repos
<Dr_willis> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 3805 kB, installed size 10488 kB
<swatto> it is?
<Dr_willis> Yes :)
<Dr_willis> has been for years.
<swatto> ah cool thanks :D
<HighDensity> i installed gnome, as gimp comes with it, as i like to have different gui's (that way it's all done for you) :P
<swatto> can i install gnome instead of KDE?
<HighDensity> you can have both
<riyaadh> there is no instruction
<HighDensity> and select which one you want to use before you login
<swatto> cool, i can install from software or repos?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. repos are software :)
<Dr_willis> You an install 'ubuntu-desktop' to have kubuntu and ubuntu both on the same machine
<swatto> in repos i have: gimp-dbg, libgimp2.0 libgimp2.0-dev libgimp2.0-doc
<swatto> hmm i go to Adept Installer and GIMP Image Editor is greyed out
<HighDensity> is it already installed?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Dr_willis> and see what it says
<swatto> Reading package lists... Done
<swatto> Building dependency tree
<swatto> Reading state information... Done
<swatto> Package gimp is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<swatto> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<swatto> is only available from another source
<swatto> E: Package gimp has no installation candidate
<Dr_willis> update, upgrade and try again
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gimp
<swatto> same message :(
<swatto> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Translation-en_GB
<swatto> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_GB
<swatto> Reading package lists... Done
<swatto> swatto@Swatto-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> You proberly should remove the cd from your reposotitres
<swatto> Reading package lists... Done
<swatto> Building dependency tree
<swatto> Reading state information... Done
<swatto> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<swatto> swatto@Swatto-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gimp
<swatto> Reading package lists... Done
<swatto> Building dependency tree
<swatto> Reading state information... Done
<swatto> how do i do that?
<swatto> please
<Dr_willis> theres a sources manager icon in the menus some where
<Dr_willis> or edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file  and # comment out the cd. or delete the cdrom line.
<phoenixz> argh.. I need to shut off a service without uninstalling that service.. there is NO chkconfig! How do i disable the starting of a service for a specific (and ALL) runlevels??
<Dr_willis> theres other sysv config tools.
<Dr_willis> Ubunt dosent use the runlevels like othe rdisrtos normally do. I recall.
<Chase-san> Heya, is tehre a list of fundamental differences between the dvd version and the cd version of 7.1?
<Chase-san> (other then the dvd one takes more space)
<Dr_willis> Chase-san,  i would say stick with the cd.     I think theres more packages ON the dvd. but most are not installed by default
<Chase-san> just checking
<phoenixz> !chkconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chase-san> I was planning to replace vista with kubuntu on my soon to be arriving laptop
<posingaspopular> !paste | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> i recall some kde sysv config tool. It may not be installed by default however
<Dr_willis> !find sysv
<ubotu> Found: sysv-rc, sysvinit, sysvutils, upstart-compat-sysv, ksysv (and 5 others)
<Dr_willis> !info ksysv
<ubotu> ksysv (source: kdeadmin): KDE SysV-style init configuration editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 168 kB, installed size 640 kB
<swatto> hmm looks like the whole file has been commented out dr willis - installer commented it out because failed to verify
<swatto> i think because i didnt have internet access before hand or something?
<swatto> anything else i can do?
<Dr_willis> use that sources config tool in the menus
<swatto> cant find it there any idea whats its called?
<Dr_willis> nope
<Dr_willis> and im not onkde so i cant look
<Dr_willis> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Its in the menus somewhere. :) is all i recall someone saying about 20 min ago
<Dr_willis> or use the add/remove icon and perhaps check the  other source/repositories
<wftl> Is there a repo for bleeding edge KDE 4 packages? Some cool things have already been rolled into KDE 4 and it would be nice to take advantage of those changes.
<wftl> Without waiting for official updates, I mean.
<Odd-rationale> wftl: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<HighDensity> can you reduce the size of the icons yet?
<HighDensity> in KDE4 i mean
<HighDensity> thats the only thing i don't like about it so far
<Arv3n> [20:37] <Arv3n> Hello.
<Arv3n> [20:37] <Arv3n> Is there a way to do KDE 4.0 on Freespire?
<Arv3n> [20:37] <Arv3n> Shouldn't adding the repository and installing kde4base just work?
<HighDensity> kde4-core* is how i done it
<Arv3n> Yeah, what he said. ^^
<wftl> Odd-rationale: Thanks. I appreciate it.
<Arv3n> imma try it.
<Odd-rationale> wftl: np
<Arv3n> oh, no.
<jab> hi all! is there a possibility to recover the mbr, when it has been overwritten by zeroes completely? (reasons apart ;-)
<Arv3n> it wont work because the repo is for gutsy, i need feisty. >.>
<Dr_willis> jab,  normally one would rerun update-grub or  similer from a live cd with the proper options to make a new mbr.
<Dr_willis> Unless you are also wanting all the partitions back.. thats the data thats just after the bootloader part of the mbr... in that case.. ICK.
<Dr_willis> :P
<se7en> Dr_willis: you where testing mint ... how did you like it
<Dannilion> I have a strange problem- since restarting my Gutsy machine, everytime I try to start Amarok or MythTV frontend X restarts itself
<nosrednaekim> Dannilion: anything in the xorg log?
<nosrednaekim>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dannilion> thanks ;)
<nosrednaekim> look at ti from a separate tty before logging into X (but after it crashes)
<jab> Dr_willis: the case is quite hopeless i guess....whole mbr zeroe'd, encrypted partitions and rebooted ^^
<Dannilion> okay, will do
<Dr_willis> jab,  ICK. ick and icK
<Dr_willis> se7en,  it works. has some neat things.. but they do some other things that makes you wonder 'why' :)
<Dr_willis> se7en,  its just ubuntu with some packages added in and some of their own tools mainly.  I tend to install kubuntu-desktop over it  asap :)
<miladen> Is there any keyloggers i can operate from a linux OS?
<Dr_willis> miladen,  depends on what you are wanting to do exactly. :)
<Odd-rationale> miladen: Why would you want to be keylogging? hmmm.
<miladen> keylogger = log typing :)
<miladen> dont worry its on my own network
<Dr_willis> Thers the shell thats doable one way. and consoles dosable another say..
<Odd-rationale> miladen: You just want to log yourself?
<miladen> yes i have a "small business"
<Dr_willis> of course what if you have users ssh'd in...
<miladen> i have other users on my network
<miladen> that i want to monitor... or rather i want to see how it is possible from linux
<Dr_willis> there are logging login replacements I belive.
<Dr_willis> but that wont get the X stuff.. just terminal commands.
<miladen> i just switched to linux and i want to see if it has the same capabilities, and im sure it has even better in this area
<Dr_willis> Id have to say  Hit Google. :)
<miladen> i am hitting ;) just wanted to hear in my favorite channel first :)
<Dr_willis> linux is so much more flexiable - you are in a whole nother ballgame.
<miladen> the problem is that the other PC's are windows operated
<Dr_willis> thers several ways a user could be 'on' a linux system. So what you want is not a simple task
<miladen> linux monitoring windows machines
<Odd-rationale> On the topic of keylogging, are there any anti-keylogging software for linux? I know there is one for firefox windows only.
<Dannilion> okay, saved a copy of the xorg log after a crash... it's not making sense to me, so I'll upload it
<miladen> so -> no there is no simple way to keylog as in windows with apps?
<Dr_willis> no idea. Never tried it in windows.
<miladen> in windows its just an app
<Dr_willis> simple way = a root kit? :) but is that simple?
<Dr_willis> that seems to tell me windows has MAJOR security issues.
<miladen> hehe Dr_willis no it is not :)
<Dannilion> nosrednaekim: Here's the log- can you see anything in it? It makes no sense to me http://dannimatzk.co.uk/Xorg.0.log
<miladen> Dr_willis thats obvious
<blizzzek> gn8
<justin111_> is KDE4 stable yet for gaming last time i installed it it lagged my games out
<Dr_willis> what games? :)
<tyson_> this might sound like a n00b question, but i like firefox, and will never use konquerer, should i just uninstall konquerer?
<justin111_> urban terror enemy territory
<justin111_> NO
<justin111_> well you can
<justin111_> if you dont need a file browser
<tyson_> i see
<tyson_> point taken
<justin111_> konquer is your file browser
<tyson_> i thought thats what dolphin was
<miladen> hmm wine cant run vice versa keylogger
<justin111_> if you uninstall that you will have to do everything thru the console
<tyson_> bugger that
<tyson_> thanks boss
<justin111_> np
<justin111_> lol i only know cuz i did it once
<Dr_willis> or use some other file manager. :)
<tyson_> hehe
<tyson_> :)
<nosrednaekim> Dannilion: looking
<justin111_> and may i recomend opera i like it more then firefox cuz it has built in IRC and bittorrent
<Dannilion> nosrednaekim: thank you :)
<tyson_> well, firefox can have those features too
<justin111_> well yeah but you have to install them
<justin111_> but
<tyson_> like i am using chatzilla right now (i know pretty shitty, but works for me)
<Dr_willis> opera is becoming the Emacs of the browser world! :0
<tyson_> hehe
<justin111_> it really just boils down to prefreance
<tyson_> yeah
<justin111_> prefrence
<justin111_> i mean
<justin111_> grr i cant spell
<tyson_> ...and in the matter of taste, there is no argument
<nosrednaekim> Dannilion: looks to me like its failing silently...
<Dannilion> okay, thanks
<Dannilion> I can always do a reinstall in the morning
<justin111_> Dr_willis: how so is opera becoming emacs of browser
<nosrednaekim> Dannilion: hmm hate to see that happen.... firsty try uninstalling amarok and mythtv.
<Dr_willis> justin111_,  its INCLUDING torrent and irc clients.. what next a text editor? :)
<Dr_willis> viOpera ! :0
<xt828> if i use K3b to copy a dvd, will it include the region locking information?
<Dr_willis> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<justin111_> Dr_willis: it has one if you install the widget you also can get a full HTML editor its graphical too
<Dannilion> I don't want to uninstall mythtv completely as the backend is working- but will uninstall the frontend and amarok
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how well k3b will copy a comercial dvd
<tyson_> justin111_: yes, but does it play quake?
<tyson_> ...what a great idea for a firefox addon
<Dr_willis> i recall a 'java quake' somewhere.
<Dr_willis> :)
<xt828> only one way to find out, i guess
<swatto> night all
<tyson_> yes, and some dude made a .net quake 2
<justin111_> tyson: ? what does firefox really play old school quake
<swatto> ill have to deal with installing GIMP tommorow
<tyson_> nah, i wish it did
<justin111_> lol i bet you can find a CD burner for opera and a C++ IDE as well as a frontend to g++ for compiling
<justin111_> and a personel drink mixer
<tyson_> actually, i remember romero talking about how he wanted teleporters to work in quake where teleporters were originally supposed to take you to other servers. gives a whole new spin on hyperlinking i guess
<Dr_willis> tyson_,  i saw that in a Quake2 Mod I belive.
<Dr_willis> :P
<tyson_> cool, i missed that one
<liz_> hey ppl, how does one download and be able to open one's downloads on kubuntu??
<justin111_> isnt this the support channel lol
<Dr_willis> Some sort of Co-op mod with different servers and stuff. Youd join the main 'room' and see  people running about
<Odd-rationale> liz_: I click on it :)
<Dr_willis> and dead bodies allover the place :)
<Dannilion> nosrednaekim: Thank you for your help. I'm going to try a hard reboot, and may not be back on tonight.
<liz_> That didn't work last time for me when I tried dl opera browser Odd-rationale
<g2g591> liz_: you download stuff, umm, pretty much like you would normally, if you want, you can install firefox through add/remove programs
<justin111_> does ET:QW have native linux support
<Odd-rationale> liz_: Opera is in the repos.
<jab> i am getting nuts today!! just installed kubuntu 4 the first time, edited the sudoers, saved it, but made a typo. now everytime i call 'sudo' he reports a parsing error. how am i supposed to correct that, when i cant open the sudoers anymore ??
<liz_> Ooo I'm going to check that g2g591
<Dr_willis> jab,  boot live cd. mount the isntalled system. edit the file.
<jab> ufffff, nothing easier ?
<justin111_> kubuntu 4?
<Dr_willis> jab,  or boot to rescue mode
<jab> 4 = for the first time
<tyson_> does compiz come with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> easier? learn to not make mistakes on critucal files. :)
<justin111_> yeah
<Qrawl> ok so....   can I use kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso   as an install disc on an empty HD?
<justin111_> tyson: yeah
<justin111_> tyson: dont use it with any games\
<Odd-rationale> Qrawl: Not reccomended
<justin111_> tyson: lags them worse then playing them under KDE4
<jab> Dr_willis: lot of truth in that ^^
<Qrawl> Odd-rationale, Ive used KDE4, if thats what you mean
<Dr_willis> jab,  normally i would keep a terminal open with a 'sudo -s' shell  going.. then edit the file in a DIFFERNT terminal, and verify it worked.
<Qrawl> I just want to know if its also a basic install CD
<tyson_> justin111_: i just installed kubuntu gutsy. i dont think it has kde4
<Qrawl>  and does that have 686
<Odd-rationale> Qrawl: No, I think it is better to upgrade an existing install. But that is my opinion. You can certainly install with the live cd.
<Qrawl> Odd-rationale, why
<liz_> I'm unable to click on firefox in add/remove
<jab> Dr_willis: i'll keep that in mind...i'm just used to the traditional su method
<justin111_> no it doesny
<justin111_> doesnt
<justin111_> but you should try it out to get used to it
<Odd-rationale> Qrawl: The Kde 4 live cd seems to be missing some core ubuntu stuffs. You will have to remove ubiquity after installation.
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the kde4 live cd's dident have an installer..yet.
<Qrawl> Odd-rationale, oh ok ty
<Dr_willis> but i just toy with them. :)
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: It does have an installer.
<Odd-rationale> At least when I downloaded it.
<tyson_> justin111_: i heard it crashes a bit. im a complete dummy when it comes to linux, so i wanna avoid crashes
<Dr_willis> May be the older ones dident.
<Odd-rationale> But I;m using 3.5 right now.
<miladen> If i installed an app using wine in C:program files
<miladen> where do i find it?
<Dr_willis> If you want to avoide crashes.. then avoide kde4 for now. :)
<justin111_> it wont crash as long as you use it
<Dr_willis> miladen,  its in the .wine direcory
<Odd-rationale> miladen: ~/.wine
<justin111_> i mean dont use it
<justin111_> =P
<tyson_> heh
<Qrawl> kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso        11-Jan-2008 01:16  554M
<miladen> Odd-rationale how do you make the wavy line ? :D
<Qrawl> lol
<Odd-rationale> miladen: like this ~~~~~ :)
<miladen> :(
<liz_> I installed kubuntu along with windows and when the pc starts I'm not able to boot into windows... do I have to reinstall xp?
<Dr_willis> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<justin111_> i have to reboot my kubuntu install is done
<Odd-rationale> miladen: You have to find it. Many keybaords have it near the escape key.
<Odd-rationale> miladen: It is the uppercas of `
<miladen> yeah try on a danish keyboard
<nosrednaekim> liz_: windows isn't on the grub boot menu?
<Odd-rationale> miladen: just do /home/miladen/.wine
<Taggnostr> is there an uml editor for kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> assuming miladen is your username.
<Dr_willis> !find uml
<ubotu> Found: bouml, guml, libumlib0, libumlib0-dev, numlockx (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> I recall some xml editors
<Dr_willis> !find xml
<ubotu> Found: docbook-xml, intltool, librpc-xml-perl, libruby1.8, libxml++2.6-dev (and 203 others)
<Dr_willis> 203 others.. heh heh
<liz_> It is nosrednaekim, I have the option to choose it, but when I do, it just boots back up and starts kubuntu
<Taggnostr> I'm trying with adept installer but if I deselect unsupported it can't find anything
<Taggnostr> what happen if I install an unsupported program?
<nosrednaekim> liz_: thats weird, Xp is ont he first partition of the hard drive right?
<miladen> OMG! i cant find an app i just installed
<nosrednaekim> miladen: which is...
<Odd-rationale> miladen: What is in your ~/.wine folder?
<miladen> a windows app for my webbank login
<liz_> yes... it should be, it's hda1 or whatever... just doesn't start, I get the xp window but then it just boots back up
<val0> liz_: i don't know if you want to go down that road but there is a nice little app called StarUpManager (SUM) it's very helpfull and at the same time very deadly if you don't use it right
<Taggnostr> could I try to install an unsupported app and then remove it if there are problems?
<miladen> I just want to find my C: folder where the hell is it?
<Odd-rationale> try ~/.wine/drive_c
<miladen> I CANT make that line :(
<Odd-rationale> Then do /home/miladen
<liz_> if I go ahead and reinstall xp using the hard drive backup, will it take over the whole hard drive or will it install in the partition it's already in?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: might want to add a command to those lines?
<miladen> bash: /home/miladen/.wine/drive_c: is a directory
<Odd-rationale> miladen: I was just teasing you with the ~~~
<nosrednaekim> liz_: you get the XP window? like the boot splash for XP?
<val0> liz_: you can specify where to install it but it will overwrite your bootloader ?
<Odd-rationale> miladen: Do <<cd /home/miladen/.wine/drive_c
<Odd-rationale> Without the <<
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: You were right.
<liz_> boot splash meaning the xp windows sign acting like it's loading but it doesnt...
<miladen> what do i enter when there is a directory with a space in the name?
<liz_> well that sucks val0
<nosrednaekim> liz_: yeah... the windows logo with the sliding progress bar
<miladen> what do i enter when there is a directory with a space in the name?
<Odd-rationale> miladen: Use tab to auto-complete
<nosrednaekim> miladen: include the path in "" marks
<val0> liz_: that's why they recomment to install XP first and then linux
<liz_> yep that's as far as it goes nosrednaekim
<zethero1> anyone in here who can help me install elisa-extra?
<liz_> that's what I did val0 :-P
<Odd-rationale> g2g see ya!
<val0> liz_: and now you can't boot into windows? or were you able to but can't now?
<nosrednaekim> liz_: thats very odd.... sounds like a messed up windows.
<miladen> lol its in my start menu :D
<liz_> since I install kubuntu (yesterday) I haven't been able to go into windows and it's the primary partition with the most hd space
<liz_> darn... in administrator&systems... can't I just make windows partition active??? maybe that would solve it
<val0> liz_: well, you have a choice: you can overwrite your MBR with a windows XP cd and loose your linux but you'll most likely will be able to fix your windows partition...
<nosrednaekim> well, you can regain the linux MBR pretty easily with a liveCD
<liz_> i had plenty obstacles loading up linux... took me about 5 tries lol
<justin111_> anyone here play urba terror
<justin111_> urban terror
<val0> nosrednaekim: you are right, i just ment she won't be able to boot into it
<liz_> don't know why... cd kept freezing on one step or another... do u think that in "disks&filesystems" this can be fixed?
<Taggnostr> I tried umbrello but it doesn't work, as usual
<val0> miladen: do you have a Danish layout keyboard?
<miladen> ye
<Taggnostr> I can't understand if there incompatibility problems with ubuntu or if is just umbrello that is broken
<val0> miladen: your "~" should be located two keys over to the right of "P" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Danish
<justin111_> *sings in bad voice* under my umber-ella, ella, ella, eh eh (stuck in my head my sister keeps singing it)
<tyson_> i installed compiz, but cant seem to find where to start it
<val0> liz_: you are just trying to boot into windows right?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: run "compiz --replace" from a run dialog
<miladen> ±±}}?=
<val0> miladen: lol?
<miladen> ~
<nosrednaekim> justin111_: I hate that song....
<miladen> HAHA look at me guys ~~~~~~
<nosrednaekim> miladen: w00t
<val0> miladen: there you go!
<miladen> you've raised me well :d
<justin111_> nosrednaekim: so do i belive me
<val0> miladen: now send me a box of your world favous cookies!
<miladen> :P
<liz_> val0: yes trying to figure out a way to do so
<justin111_> i want my coldstone ice cream
<val0> justin111_: coldstone is the BEST!!!
<justin111_> im gunna get some after dinner
<val0> liz_: ok do you only have one computer?
<nosrednaekim> liz_: did you try activating the partition in disks and Filesystems?
<tyson_> nosrednaekim: i did that, but the only difference i see is that the window 'frames' have no borders. like, i cant drag windows around
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: do you have an nvidia?
<tyson_> yup
<liz_> val0: no I have another, u suggesting I use windows in one and linux in this one?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: google "ARGBGLXVisuals"
<liz_> nosrednaekim: I just tried doing that and I couldn't :-/
<val0> liz_: nope i am just asking so you don't have to log off and try a few different things
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: also, you may need emerald
<nosrednaekim> liz_: where did it fail?
<nosrednaekim> (in disks and filesystems)
<justin111_> omfg go to ratemypoo.com
<nosrednaekim> !ot | justin111_
<ubotu> justin111_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<val0> liz_: what I would suggest eventho it will take time, is to overwrite your current mbr with the windows one... try to boot into windows... if you are succefull that you know there is something wrong with your linux loader... if you still can't load window, even with the correct (windows) mbr then you know you have a windows issue rather than a boot loader issue
<miladen> \j #kubuntu-offtopic
<liz_> nosrednaekim: the enable/disable button weren't even activated
<nosrednaekim> liz_: right... no need into go into admin mode and press "new" and enter datat for the new mount point
<nosrednaekim> *you need
<liz_> val0: I don't think its a windows issue.. well maybe it has issues w/the partition ha :)
<purpleposeidon> How do you make urls open in an already-open konqueror window instead of a new one?
<liz_> nosrednaekim: what would I put?
<nosrednaekim> purpleposeidon: oh man.. I know there is a setting for that somewhere....
<nosrednaekim> liz_: for the mount point "/media/windows"
<nosrednaekim> liz_: for the type, ntfs
<nosrednaekim> liz_: for the permissions, "mount and unmount by any user"
<purpleposeidon> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I know too. :(
<nosrednaekim> purpleposeidon: doesn't seem to be an command line option to konqueror to do that(there is for firefox)
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<liz_> nosrednaekim: when I pressed save it tells me the mountpoint /media/windows doesn't exist, asking me if it should be created
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> liz_: say yes
<liz_> nosrednaekim: ok great, now I enable it correct?
<nosrednaekim> liz_: yes
<nosrednaekim> purpleposeidon: ah! its in the konqueror config
<nosrednaekim> (at least for kde4, let me check for kde3)
<liz_> nosrednaekim: thx much, hopefully that does the trick :)
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else have problems lately with Bluetooth devices (keyboard and mouse) getting disconnected frequently? It's been really bad the past few days
<nosrednaekim> purpleposeidon: nope... not available for kde3 it seems
<nosrednaekim> yet another reason to switch to kde4 ;)
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: batteries?
<liz_> Thank you all much, that's all for now, g2g :)
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- nope, the batteries are fine. Just recharged the mouse a day or two ago
<Dragnslcr> They both work fine when I reconnect them, I just have to do a hidd --search every time
<nosrednaekim> I'm lost with BT
<crimsun> bittorrent or the company?
<nosrednaekim> bluetooth
<crimsun> ah, right.  The above context helps.
<se7en> what package do i need to convert wma 2 mp3
<tyson_> nosrednaekim:  thanks for the help with getting my window frames back
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: did that work?
<tyson_> i had the adlxwhatever stuff in my xorg allright, but when i installed emerald, that helped
<tyson_> brb
<FreeResellerDude> how come when i have youtube playing through firefox in wine when i go full screen firefox crashes?
<sonoftheclayr> FreeResellerDude: Probably a problem with wine. What's wrong with firefox in linux?
<g2g591> sonoftheclayr: probily the flash install
<ForgeAus> but firefox does flash doesn't it?
<ForgeAus> the Linux one I mean
<sonoftheclayr> Yeah firefox does flash fine in linux
<g2g591> sonoftheclayr: well, our install package doesn't work
<sonoftheclayr> I just downloaded the one from the adobe
<sonoftheclayr> Adobe lab's to be exact but that's just betas and stuff
<g2g591> sonoftheclayr: i know, the adobe one works
<ses59> I was wondering if kde 4 was stable and how to install it?
<FreeResellerDude> it freezes firefox lol
<FreeResellerDude> (sonoftheclayr)
<sonoftheclayr> FreeResellerDude: So flah in firfox for Linux freezes it? How often or is it all the time?
<justin111_> why is it that kubuntu goes black the to kernel (black thing with blinking text thingey) repeates steps 1-2 and then goes to normal agian
<justin111_> just out of no where
<FreeResellerDude> everytime i leave a flash video....
<MaskedOne> so um my cpu (as seen in htop) is at 100% use so computer is slow and stuff is going nuts
<MaskedOne> Any clue what the problem is?
<g2g591> ses59: nope, its not stable, but see the announcement on kubuntu.org on how to install
<ses59> thank you
<g2g591> MaskedOne: use top to see the process using the cpu the most
<ses59> i just wanted to see what 4 was like and if i needed to reinstall flash and shock using nsplugwrapper
<MaskedOne> g2g might be easier said than done as Terminal does not load sucessfully and typing top into run gui does nothing
<g2g591> MaskedOne: oooo.
<justin111_> why do so many people use PCLOS
<MaskedOne> kfmclient keeps blinking on as using 100% like 4 times over every second or 2
<Dragnslcr> MaskedOne- ctrl-esc should open KSysGuard
<g2g591> MaskedOne: ctrl alt f1 gives you a terminal ( ksysgaurd is kinda heavy)
<g2g591> MaskedOne: use ctrl alt f7 to get back
<MaskedOne> dont see a filter to see cpu oad in process table on ksysguard
<MaskedOne> kdeinit tree keeps randomly opening kfmclient processes on opening url for fullcirclemagazine
<g2g591> MaskedOne:  its the user% column for cpu usage, and you can kill proces using ksysgaurd
<MaskedOne> killed entire kinit tree cause the proceses were randomly appearing and disapearing so fast
<MaskedOne> cpu% used is about 30% now every second or so
<MrJoey> "<justin111_> why is it that kubuntu goes black the to kernel (black thing with blinking text thingey) repeates steps 1-2 and then goes to normal agian " ==> Perhaps you had low RAM and no swap?  How much RAM do you have?
<MrJoey> You can type 'free' to find out
<justin111_> 1 gig DDR2 800mhz (with heat spreaders) =P
<huayi> hi, i use kubuntu 7
<jhutchins> Free's a bit misleading.  linux will find something to do with any memory available to it.
<SkyNet> ok, good for you
<huayi> hi, i use kubuntu 7.10, i want to import Ms. Access (*.mdb) files into my openoffice.org calc, how do i do that?
<SkyNet> using jdbc connection
<huayi> how do i do that?
<huayi> from which menu?
<SkyNet> first, download the jdbc driver,
<SkyNet> let me see the menu
<huayi> and then? i have all the repos dvd
<SkyNet> sourceforge.net
<SkyNet> do you try with the openOffice Database?
<SkyNet> is there
<huayi> no, it can, i can manage it with kexi, but still my intention is importing it to calc
<huayi> openoffice base cannot do it
<Impiety> anyone know why apt would think that almost every package was automatically installed and no longer require
<neville> what does aptitude think?
<Impiety> same
<Impiety> I don't really understand it
<Impiety> I installed kde4 and then removed it
<snarkster> is there any clues yet when kde4.1 will be out?
<g2g591> impiety: bash scripting comes in handy here, copy the list of packages to be autoremoved into a file, then run "for x in 'cat filename' ; do sudo apt-get install $x ;done
<g2g591> Impiety: im not sure if the ;s are in the right spots, but they're close
<Impiety> ohh
<Impiety> gotcha
<Impiety> i can do that
<g2g591> Impiety, saves some typing :p
<Impiety> oh yeah
<mefisto__> all videos played in xine players are displaying incorrect aspect ratio. If I "disable all video scaling" in kaffeine, the aspect ratio is correct (but too small, of course). Does anyone know what's going on?
<Impiety> would anyone happen to know what this means  Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<Impiety> gtk won't load
<Howdies> Last I heard kde 4.1 was due around april, i think phoronix published their release schedule
<g2g591> Howdies: i heard july
<Howdies> sorry then, i remember mid 08 ish
<mefisto__> any suggestions on troubleshooting xine aspect ratio?
<sara> hello
<sara_77> i have a dual core intel via motherboard and gutsy wont play any sound. Is there a gui utilitity like the old alsaconfig ?
<sara_77> for getting your sound
<sara_77> recognized
<sara_77> im sure its a common problem
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | sara_77
<ubotu> sara_77: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sub[t]rnl> might wanna check alsamixer to see if anything is muted?
<sara_77> i enabled sound, its not on mute, and I made sur eits in the right hole
<sara_77> i think its because its onboard sound
<sara_77> had this with the last 4 or 5 linux issues when i had onboard sound
<sub[t]rnl> I use onboard sound, on a laptop right now, works fine
<sara_77> sometimes it does sometimes not
<sara_77> is yours via/
<sub[t]rnl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sara_77> thanks
<CadaverPimp> What is a good database for the running processes? I want to stop those which I do not need and cancel bootup of those which I do not require
<draik> Much better
<draik> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<klobster> alo?
<draik> Alo
<justin31> why is it out of no where that my screen will go black then to a shell then black then to a shell then it will go to normal and it wont let me play games either this all happened after i installed the nvidia driver im am so mad at (k)ubuntu it doesnt "just work"
<draik> justin31: Seems that you don't have the right nvidia driver.
<justin31> it works fine under ubuntu
<justin31> i have the right driver
<draik> restricted?
<justin31> it seems to be a problem with X
<justin31> yes the propeity driver
<justin31> is there a way to update X thru apt
<draik> Are you running compiz-fusion?
<RobotGuy> Have you tried apt-get upgrade system
<justin31> no i have no effects on atm
<justin12> sorry had to restart k
<justin12> X i mean
<klobster> does anyone use konversation and know how to minimize it to the tray applet?  It used to do so, but it seemed to stop recently.
<justin12> im going to update if it still does it
<justin12> grrr it just did it again
<ForgeAus> klobster thats the default behaviour of it
<ForgeAus> check your config
<justin12> is there a easy way to install teamspeak like with a .deb
<justin12> is it in the respositorys
<firecrotch> justin: teamspeak-client
<klobster> ForgeAus: default to minimize to tray?
<justin12> i wouldnt know
<firecrotch> justin12: that's the name of the package, it's in the repositories. sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client  :)
<ForgeAus> the default is to run it in the system tray yes
<ForgeAus> so when it minimizes thats where it goes
<ForgeAus> actually you use the cross box to minimize it
<ForgeAus> (it doesn't exit the program)
<ForgeAus> you use the system tray icon to exit it
<justin12> but i recomend you use opera its a web browser IRC client and bit torrent client all in one and it minimizes to tray
<ForgeAus> unless you've altered the default behaviour
<justin12> firecrotch: yeah i figured that out thanks allready installed
<klobster> not mine :(  cross ask if I want to quit.  I'll take a second look
<ForgeAus> if you minimize, it should go to the taskbar
<ForgeAus> (or panel or whatever you want to call it)
<firecrotch> and of course, opera isn't free software ;)
<ForgeAus> firecrotch? not free or not foss?
<ForgeAus> I thought Opera was basically adware as opposed to freeware (or if you like advert-supported freeware)
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  Free as in freedom, not free as in beer
<ForgeAus> firecrotch what do you mean by free as in beer? I don't drink alcohol
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  Free beer... as in, you don't have to pay for it
<val0> firecrotch: lol
<ForgeAus> and the difference is?
<val0> LOL
<klobster> found it, thanks
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  Free as in freedom means I can do whatever I want with it - modify it, etc
<ubuntu> hola
<klobster> ForgeAus: thanks for the advice, but I like konversation, else i would use seamonkey.
<ForgeAus> well I generally don't modify programs aside from configuration
<ForgeAus> but if I were a hacker or knew how to program them differently I may take that into consideration
<firecrotch> Neither do I, but I feel good in the fact that I know that if I wanted to, or needed to, I could
<ForgeAus> wouldn't that mean you don't trust the programmers who make the software to begin with?
<ForgeAus> or you simply are keeping your options open?
<firecrotch> Keeping my options open
<klobster> ForgeAus: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html for more information
<val0> ForgeAus: open source allows for transperency of programming and if everybody can see the source code and modify it at will they can improve the product and make sure that it doesn't not contain unwanted code
<ForgeAus> well I'm an equal opportunity software enthusiast :)
<firecrotch> Let's say I need a feature added to a web browser that no one else could ever possibly need.  Opera, I can't do that.  Firefox, I can
<ForgeAus> of course publicly within legal limits of whatever licence the software is published with
<firecrotch> In fact, I've been considering tweaking firefox to be able to have some of the functionality of Konqueror - namely filesystem manipulation and stuff like that
<firecrotch> Of course, that's currently not within my realm of knowledge, but it soon could be.
<ForgeAus> firecrotch with opera I don't see why you can't get the opera people to do it for you if you ask
<val0> firecrotch: that would actually be really handy.., i always wanted that
<ForgeAus> (bombard them with customization queries so they either make it configurable enough to handle any scenario or they decide to alter their licence)
<ForgeAus> but really its their choce
<ForgeAus> they're the ppl that program it
<ForgeAus> grr choice
<ForgeAus> theres merit in either approach
<firecrotch> Exactly.  The problem that I have with programs like Opera is they usually put $ before the users
<ForgeAus> well if they ask you to pay for it tell them bye bye...
<RobotGuy> What would cause Kubuntu to hang up on a USB initialization?
<ForgeAus> the onus is on them to provide you with software that works for your needs
<firecrotch> And now, I suggest that if we want to continue this discussion, we take it to #kubuntu-offtopic before Tm_T gets mad at us :)
<ForgeAus> lol I odn't think theres much more to discuss about it
<ForgeAus> besides has anyone asked a question that requires support?
<ForgeAus> oh yeah robot guy
<firecrotch> Hahaha
<computer> hello what's the iso burning program that comes with kubuntu everyeon
<computer> everyone*****
<firecrotch> Also, val0 - I wonder how many other people would be interested in that.
<firecrotch> computer: k3b'
<computer> thanks alot =)
<firecrotch> without the apostrophe, of course
<computer> ya :)
<val0> firecrotch: i don't know, but i find it pretty annoying to have to use two or three apps when a hybrid like that could solve the issue
<RobotGuy> I actually prefer to use separate apps for each task.
<firecrotch> val0:  I was just thinking of a way it could be possible, as well.  I assume you've heard of IEtab, right?
<val0> firecrotch: yes and i've used it myself, was really helpfull a few times, especially browsing m$ pages
<Jasmin_> i installed compiz but stil i dont know what key i hav to use for see effect
<firecrotch> val0:  Well, I figure that the code that calls the internet explorer interface could just be replaced with code to call konq instead
<firecrotch> if I had the time to sit down, look at the source code (and learn the language) I could probably do it
<Jasmin_> i tried some lik ctrl+alt+left key
<computer> hmm i'm trying to create a super grub disk from kubuntu, in k3b, is this a data project trying to burn a 500kb iso image on to a cd? thanks
<val0> firecrotch: maybe i am wrong but i think that it's little more involved than that. I think that the IEtabs is just an emulation of how Firefox interprets the code as opposed to whole deal with file handling... but i might be totally wrong
<computer> or should i be clicking the button that says 'burn dvd iso image', but i'm trying to put stuff on cd...
<triple-h> cioa
<firecrotch> val0:  I'm assuming that it basically calls the IE rendering engine, and translates the firefox button controls to commands that the IE engine would understand
<firecrotch> it basically embeds IE within FF, so to speak
<val0> firecrotch: yeh something like that
<val0> firecrotch: so to handle files it will need something more than that
<firecrotch> val0:  As long as it passes the URI entered in the address bar directly to konqueror, it should work fine in handling files
<val0> firecrotch: that's where you loose me... not enough knowledge on this end to be able to say anything either way... I just WANT stuff :D
<Jasmin_> firecrotch: hi can u tel me about compiz i installed compiz but i dont know how do i can use
<val0> Jasmin_: what are you trying to do with it?
<val0> Jasmin_: did you configure it?
<mefisto__> IE view lite is an extension that opens IE from a page displayed in firefox, and can easily be changed to open konqueror
<Jasmin_> val0: how to do
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  we're looking to actually embed Konq inside of a firefox tab though, similar to IEtab
<ForgeAus> so a Konqtab :)
<mefisto__> firecrotch: that seems much more complicated
<val0> Jasmin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/ConfiguringCompiz
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  Yeah, it seems complicated, but it would be so useful!
<firecrotch> Now that I think about it... isn't there a KPart for Konqueror?
<mefisto__> firecrotch: but you would have konqueror in firefox, without the konqueror interface. Considering konqueror starts up so fast, it seems better to have a new konqueror window
<val0> firecrotch: what i really need is some kind of a contraption that would change "focus" based on the application that i am physically looking at... just got this 28 inch monitor and it's a pain in the ass to use!!! maybe i should email Stephen Hawkings, I hear he has something like that
<firecrotch> val0:  I bet that could actually be done pretty easily
<firecrotch> val0:  Obviously it would require the use of a video camera of some kind
<val0> firecrotch: glasses or some special contact lenses and off you go!
<val0> firecrotch: I was thinking more like IR
<val0> firecrotch: check this out: http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?wo=2006039346&IA=WO2006039346&DISPLAY=DESC
<mefisto__> you want it to change focus just by looking?
<computer> i just tried to rename an ".avi" file to an ".iso" file, but the icon still says that it's an ".avi" file, anyway i can make it change to ".iso"?
<surgy> maybe a fealer gauge to go on your right eyelid so you can keep your right eye closed and actually look with your left eye, it whould feal for the high point where your puple is
<firecrotch> val0:  Hmm, that would be a possible way to do it, but it would require you to physically move your head, which you probably don't do
<surgy> computer: use acetone iso
<val0> computer: are you trying to burn a movie?
<val0> mefisto__: yeh something htat i can scroll through apps with, without using mouse/keys
<mefisto__> computer: mkisofs is the command you want
<computer> no i'm trying to test out crystal xp on my old pc
<computer> o
<computer> is there some way to do this in windows
<computer> the file i downloaded is on my desktop
<val0> computer: sorry never heard of it
<mefisto__> "mkisofs -o cd.iso movie.avi" I think is the way to do it
<computer> so basically i downloaded 8 rar files that extracted to an ".avi" file, the instruction that came with the download says to rename t he ".avi" file to ".iso" file, but i did that, and it's not changing
<computer> ic
<computer> hmm maybe i'll redownload it on kubuntu, would u happen to know someway to do it in windows?
<val0> computer: to just rename the file?
<mefisto__> computer: can you play the avi? or is it actually an iso image with an .avi extension?
<val0> computer: where did you read those installation instructions??
<computer> it's supposed to be an iso file i think
<computer> val0 o and the instructions were included in the rar file, it came out once i extracted the rar files
<mefisto__> renaming it will not change the content of the file from avi to iso
<computer> val0 i'm thinking when the instruction said to rename it, it meant to change the avi file into an iso file
<computer> mefisto__ yeah, that's where i'm stuck kinda
<computer> cuz after the rename the icon of the file still displays three fat letters a, v, i across lol
<computer> anyone tried acetone iso b4 like surgy suggested
<computer> actually i'll try google a bit more too thanks everyone
<surgy> i have its amazing
<computer> does it change avi files into iso files? or is it  mostly for burning
<mefisto__> try "mkisofs -o cd.iso movie.avi"
<computer> cool,  yeah i saw u mentioned it b4, but the file i downloaded is actually on my desktop, and the desktop is windows xp hehe
<surgy> computer: its mostly for compressing and decompressing files to or from iso formats
<computer> surgy ic
<computer> o and i just googled a little bit more, i think magicISO on windows can do this, and i have that program installed, so i'll try that way first
<computer> hopefully this'll take away all the problems =)
<mefisto__> computer: do you have kubuntu? why not just make the iso in kubuntu?
<val0> computer: well to convert an AVI file to ISO file you can use DeVeDe and then use K3b to burn it :D
<val0> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<computer> mefisto__ yeah i'm typing on my kubuntu laptop, but the file is actually on a windwos desktop
<val0> LOL
<val0> nice
<mefisto__> you can also use k3b to make an iso, in the burn dialog tick "only create image"
<mefisto__> computer: so you don't have access to the file?
<computer> no not on the laptop,  yeah i just realized how badly i framed the question, srries
<computer> i think i just got the mess straightened out on the desktop for now tho
<computer> it seems like magicISO in windows does similar tasks
<mefisto__> computer: or use a kubuntu livecd in the windows machine
<computer> o yeah that'd work, that makes sense too,  yeah i should of thought of that earlier
<computer> yeah i was going thru all this to get an xp disk just in case i screw up mbr trying to remove ubuntu off desktop
<g2g591> is there a kde based dock app like awn?
<mefisto__> computer: if you have a win98 startup floppy, "fdisk /mbr" will fix it too
<computer> mefisto__ yeah ordered my desktop with no floppy drive har har, so sad.....
<computer> mefisto__ when i bought the desktop i kept thinking there'd be no way i'll ever get to use floppy, and it'd be extra hassle just trying to install it =)
<firecrotch> g2g591: kooldock is kde-specific, but I've always had problems with it.  kiba-dock is also nice, but you have to compile it yourself
<g2g591> firecrotch: ill give it a try
<computer> can't we get kiba dock from adept now
<firecrotch> computer:  Weren't able to the last time I checked, which was last week
<g2g591> firecrotch: omg, we have an up to date package of it
<computer> or maybe not nvm, i think i actually had to download and install myself too
<firecrotch> g2g591:  that said, I use AWN with no problems at all
<g2g591> firecrotch: well, it wont let me add a launcher
<computer> !
<computer> oops srry
<computer> was testing out commands
<Jasmin_> val0: thanks but my compiz --replace command is not working
<Jasmin_> dhq@dhq-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<Jasmin_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Jasmin_> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<Jasmin_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Jasmin_> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<firecrotch> Jasmin_:  I apologize if someone has already asked about this, but do you have an ATI video card, by chance?
<g2g591> firecrotch: kooldock seems to be working pretty well so far
<Jasmin_> firecrotch: i dont know but now what i hav to do
<val0> Jasmin_: let me think :)
<firecrotch> g2g591:  That's good.  Are you using compiz at all?  I think the problems I had were related to compiz and kooldock not working well together
<g2g591> firecrotch: actually i am
<g2g591> firecrotch: im not sure if  it matters, but im running hardy
<firecrotch> g2g591:  that could be the difference... I had problems in Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy
<computer> curious/(related i guess): do kiba-dock only work when beryl is open? cuz whenever i set beryl to use kwin, on bootup i'd get kibadock in center, and black everywhere else, only when i close kiba-dock do everything go normal again, then i can start beryl, then kiba-dock, and everything's good
<firecrotch> Haven't made the leap to hardy yet - had trouble installing it fresh
<firecrotch> Jasmin_:  Well, first we need to find out what kind of video card you have.  Can you paste the output of lspci to a pastebin?
<firecrotch> !pastebin | Jasmin_
<ubotu> Jasmin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<val0> firecrotch: is there an issue with ATI v/c's and compiz?
<firecrotch> val0: The restricted driver has to be used, the default one doesn't have support for Xgl
<firecrotch> val0:  and xserver-xgl has to be installed
<val0> firecrotch: nice, didn't know the first part, nvidia here
<firecrotch> val0:  I just happened to help a friend get compiz working on ATI card earlier today, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it either
<Jasmin_> firecrotch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53522/
<val0> firecrotch: yes, don't you just love the feeling of an idiot in the morning and genious at night?? (didn't mean to offend you if I did!)
<firecrotch> Haha no offense taken at all lol
<firecrotch> And that blows that theory out of the water... Intel graphics
<val0> firecrotch: lol, yep
<val0> Jasmin_: is that a brand new computer?
<g2g591> firecrotch: take back what i said about updated package, its 0.1.7 versions out of date
<Jasmin_> val0: wel i hav dell vostro 1500
<firecrotch> Jasmin_: Can you try this command from the terminal?  SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<jhend60> hi
<jhend60> i need to set global dpi on kubuntu to 96. Any1 no how?
<jhend60> To fix logon screen
<console_jockey> just installed gutsy.  Installed firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extra, but flash is not working.  Is this a known issue?
<mefisto__> jhend60: system settings > appearance > fonts > force fonts dpi
<jhend60> no
<console_jockey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jhend60> i need to set the dpi for the logon screen itself that sets it for kde 3
<jhend60> flash works on firefox if u download it fresh
<firecrotch> Jasmin_: You still with us?
<console_jockey> then should I remove flashplugin-nonfree before installing?
<jhend60> setxdpi i will use that
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<tyson_> hello
<tyson_> how can i prevent nexuiz from displaying across 2 monitors? :)
<jhend60> ok tyson can you help me set dpi of logon screen
<MilhousePunkRock> Lately I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and Amarok did not change the color scheme accordingly (although it did update to 1.4.8)
<MilhousePunkRock> Is this a common problem? Google did not know it, and there is nothing on the amarok forums about it either
<tyson_> i'd like to be a help, but i just installed tis kubuntu today, so im a newb and dont know the answer anyway
<jhend60> ok
<jhend60> because i just installed it and my logon font is huge! i have to force dpi 96 for it to work
<Zero_Point> Hello, I appear to be having one hell of a problem.
<Zero_Point> I was forced to restart Kubuntu because it became unresponsive, and upon restarting, my IDE HDDs wouldn't show up in post.
<Zero_Point> They show up now, but now all I get is "Error Loading OS".
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Did you do anything crazy before the unresponsiveness?
<firecrotch> Zero_Point:  Sounds like a hardware issue.  Is this 1 drive or multiple?
<Zero_Point> I have 3 drives, 2 IDE and one SATA.
<Zero_Point> Milhouse: I was trying to get Steam to work in Wine if that counts as crazy.
<firecrotch> Zero_Point: IDE drives on the same cable?
<Zero_Point> Yes.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Don't think that would damage hardware...
<Zero_Point> That's what I thought.
<Zero_Point> Before it gave me the "Error Loading OS" message GRUB managed to give me an "Error 2" message.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: POST is before Kubuntu, if it's wrong there, it's most likely the hardware
<Zero_Point> That's what I'm afraid of.
<Zero_Point> But like I said, it sees the drives just fine now.
<jhend60> also, whhen i but kubuntu just before the usplash screen comes it says an error about resource and bridge
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Grub errors are meaningful, you just have to look up what it means
<jhend60> does that mean anything
<firecrotch> GRUB error 2 is "Selected disk doesn't exist
<jhend60> the line appears 9 times (resource error or something)
<firecrotch> so the BIOS was not seeing the drive at all
<jhend60> and then it boots fine- does this make anything not work?
<Zero_Point> firecrotch: It sees the drives just fine as far as I can tell.
<jhend60> #AvatarNewReleases
<firecrotch> Zero_Point:  That's right now though.  I'm thinking faulty IDE cable
<Zero_Point> God-dammit. Now it doesn't boot at all.
<Zero_Point> Even pressing down the power button won't shut it off, either.
<LamerMan> i've made a secure tcp connection over ssh, how should i close it? Is closing the ssh process that keeps that connection correct? is there some more graceful way? When i just perform kill ssh_process_id, all the ssh clients close and i need just to close one tcp over ssh coonection
<firecrotch> How far into the POST does it get before failing?
<Zero_Point> You mean now? Nowhere.
<Zero_Point> Power-on, black screen. No beeps, no display.
<firecrotch> No fans spin up, no keyboard lights flash?
<Zero_Point> Fans spin up, didn't check the keyboard light, one sec.
<jhend60> is it possible to start a new driver
<jhend60> i mean channel
<jhend60> on mirc
<Zero_Point> NOW it's booting.
<Zero_Point> Or it posted anyway.
<firecrotch> jhend60:  Sure, just /join any channel you'd like to start
<Zero_Point> I'm betting money it won't boot though.
<Zero_Point> Sure enough.
<firecrotch> Zero_Point: Any error code or anything?
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Did you change anything hardware-wise? When I put an OEM board in a new case, it would not turn on when the PSU fan sensor was connected...
<Zero_Point> firecrotch: No code, just "Error Loading OS". No GRUB, no options, nothing.
<Zero_Point> Milhouse: No hardware changes. It was running just fine up until the lock-up.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Can you get in the BIOS? Maybe there is a PC health section which might tell you what is wrong already
<Zero_Point> It was even a fresh install from this morning.
<MilhousePunkRock> I would check for loose or obviously broken cables in the first place
<jhend60> so can any1 help ME?
<firecrotch> Zero_Point:  Considering the erratic behavior of this issue, I'm thinking either IDE cable or the IDE controller itself
<firecrotch> Try unplugging the IDE cable and then booting (even if the SATA drive isn't bootable)
<Zero_Point> God, I hope not. I can't afford another repair on this thing. Already had to replace the PSU not too long ago.
<Zero_Point> Same thing.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Still warranty on you mainboard?
<jasmin__> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/92
<Zero_Point> Dammit, this thing's not even 1.25 years old yet.
<Zero_Point> Don't know.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Depends on your location then, here in good ol' Germany we have 2 year warranty by law
<Qrawl> can someone tell me how to fix the bug where KDE4 doesnt recognize my sudo password
<mefisto__> Zero_Point: can you boot with a livecd?
<Zero_Point> I don't have my CD drive with me, nor do I have my CD.
<Zero_Point> Guess I'm up Shit Creek for now.
<Zero_Point> God-dammit, that means I'll have to reinstall Windows too.
<firecrotch> Qrawl:  The only solution I've seen is to set a password for the root account
<Qrawl> firecrotch, no. theres a link fix
<Qrawl> but i forgot how
<Zero_Point> Son of a bitch, there's a bare wire on this cable.
<Zero_Point> Not a large exposure, but it's there.
<Zero_Point> How the hell did that happen?!
<firecrotch> Well, that would explain that
<Zero_Point> It's not broken though, just exposed.
<mefisto__> Zero_Point: is it an ide cable?
<Zero_Point> Yes.
<firecrotch> I suggest duct tape.
<mefisto__> replace it
<Zero_Point> I'll try that, but let me try something else first...
<Qrawl> whats the name of the program that shows all the programs you can add
<Zero_Point> Wish I could. Thought I had a replacement in my bag. I was wrong.
<firecrotch> Qrawl:  Adept
<Qrawl> no
<Zero_Point> Synaptec?
<MilhousePunkRock> Qrawl: Synaptic?
<Qrawl> no
<Zero_Point> I'm stumped then.
<mefisto__> add/remove programs?
<Qrawl> ok whats the command to run adept
<Qrawl> yes
<mefisto__> add/remove programs is "adept_installer"
<Qrawl> ty
<Zero_Point> Weird.
<Zero_Point> I removed my SATA drive, and now GRUB is working.
<Zero_Point> Experiment, I must.
<firecrotch> Zero_Point:  Yeah, a bad IDE cable will cause all sorts of weird stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Lucky you, the IDE cable is probably the cheapest part to replace
<Zero_Point> I have tons of spares.
<Zero_Point> They're all baby-shit yellow though.
<mefisto__> I don't think anyone would charge you anything at all for an ide cable
<firecrotch> Zero_Point:  Clear case?
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: So you have a transparent case?
<Zero_Point> Nope.
<Zero_Point> Well, the fans in the side are so large it might as well be clear. :V
<firecrotch> Ah
<MilhousePunkRock> mefisto__: I could try walking into the store today and ask them to give me a free IDE cable, I bet they won't...
<mefisto__> MilhousePunkRock: how much would they charge? I always get stuff like that for free. Unless it's a large dept store or something
<firecrotch> I guess something like that would depend on how large of a store it is and how often you shop there.  A smaller store that you *always* go to would be more likely to help you out in that department
<MilhousePunkRock> mefisto__: Probably in combination with a new HDD at the friendly PC store at the corner (which we don't have here anyway)...
<mefisto__> all videos played in xine players are displaying incorrect aspect ratio. If I "disable all video scaling" in kaffeine, the aspect ratio is correct (but too small, of course). Does anyone know what's going on?
<Zero_Point> I'll just swap in a random one, see how that goes.
<Zero_Point> But first, a test...
<Ahmuck> i have a zip drive, and it's properly mounted however no icon is showing up on the desktop, neither is it showing up in "storage media".  any idea why?
<Zero_Point> And now the SATA drive is back in, and it's loading up fine.
<Zero_Point> Man, Linux is such a headache. :V
<Zero_Point> But for now, I must acquire some tape.
<Zero_Point> Thank you for your help, gentlemen.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Linux did not remove the isolation from the IDE cable, that's for sure ;)
<Zero_Point> Well, when you run Linux all day, only to have it lock-up, and you've butted-heads with it in the past, you make assumptions. :V
<Zero_Point> And I wouldn't put it past it...
<val0> what's the command to start your kde? I restarted in the console mode and can't can back in :D
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: thanks
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. how can i assign a static ip to a network bridge?
<Zero_Point> Christ, that was a scare though. I think I'll be running XP for the rest of the night.
<val0> ok well that didn't work all too well. I was an idiot and decided to try and install AGAIN the Nvidia driver. And again it messed my system up. Everything went fine except that it I think recompiled my kernel and tried to make some changes to the xorg.conf but I didn't let it make them. Now when I boot it bumps me into console mode and I can't get out :D
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: What's wrong with the NVidia driver from the repo?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to begin with
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: 1. couldn't get it to work with the nvidia config console 2. the repo driver doesn't detect mine monitor propperly, nvidia driver does. I can't set max resolution with the repo driver either... I had it working once. I tried to follow the same steps as before, just this time it didn't work
<val0> ok
<Zero_Point> Gah, now when Kubuntu loads all I get is a black screen.
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: Just set the monitor yourself and you will be fine
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: I tried setting the monitor myself, my manufacturer/model do not exist. I just ran the command you asked: Package xserv-org is not installed and no info available.
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: I wrote "xerver-xorg"
<Zero_Point> Any ideas?
<Zero_Point> If I press a key, I get the console. I entered the sudo command you mentioned earlier Milhouse, but it's still black.
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: good thing you can't blush over IRC :( done. It ran me through a config. Should I just reboot?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: Won't hurt, but is probably not neccessary... Just restart kdm
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: the kdm restart command?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: thanks, got it
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: ok, i ran that command. The screen turned black and the cursor was blinking in the top left corner. I could type things but nothing happend. I changed consoles and saw Stopping K Display Manager: kdm /Starting ... but nothing happend
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: could it be that since i had the "Console Login" option selected when installing Nvidia driver it now automatically uses console for login?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: Well, you can change the session type in KDM
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: how does one do that?
<RobotGuy> What would cause Kubuntu to lock up on a USB device initialization??
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: plus doesn't Alt-F7 supposed to return you to the KDE?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: If KDM does not start at all, something is wrong with your xorg.conf. Just replace it with the backup you created before installing the nvidia driver in an unsupported way...
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: i actually have one. Made it just before tried installing the new driver...
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: sudo cp <backup> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: i was hoping to keep the nvidia one
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: done and now just restart the kdm again?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: The driver is either nvidia, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or whatever, just change that line in the file... It could also help if you looked at the /var/log/xorg.0.log to see what the actual problem is...
<ScorpKing> !bridge > me
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: ok the first sign on trouble that i see is "Failed to initialize the Nvidia kernel module... Screens found but none have usable config... Fatal server error. No screens found"
<sigma_1234> where does the file sharing app in kcontrol store its configuration information?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0: Reconfigure the xserver again
<val0> MilhousePunkRock: ok brb
<noaXess> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<blackflag> hello all :)
<davies> hi blackflag
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi > blackflag
<blackflag> when I have kernel patches for a kernel 2.6.11 but I need a kernel 2.6.16
<blackflag> !hi do you have a jabber account? > MilhousePunkRock
<blackflag> what is to do when I want to port that kernel patches from.11 to .16?
<MilhousePunkRock> blackflag: .16 is already somewhat old, maybe the patches are included already?
<MilhousePunkRock> blackflag: And about jabber, I queried you
<blackflag> no, its for the great openssi project
<MilhousePunkRock> which I do know nothing about
<blackflag> okay, opensssi.org
<blackflag> http://openssi.org
<se7en_> level1_:
<Zero_Point> How do I change to root in the console?
<davies> Zero_Point: sudo -s
<Zero_Point> Thanks.
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: everything worked great... thanks a lot for all your help... I am back to where I was and some! It's using the Nvidia driver so my monitor was detected correctly and the resolution is higher now! Thanks again
<MilhousePunkRock> val0_: You're welcome, nice that I could help...
<blackflag> ! you can add me with blackflag@nopanicsystems.org > MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> blackflag: the leading ! is to trigger the bot...
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: how does one close a tty session? I googled and cant find it
<MilhousePunkRock> val0_: just type "exit"
<Zero_Point> I'm having problems as well. Still getting that black screen when Kubuntu loads.
<Zero_Point> I can enter the console when I press a key though... Any ideas?
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: it just logs me out but the session is still open... Maybe I phrased the questions wrong... I want to completely close the session
<MilhousePunkRock> Zero_Point: Problems with your xorg configuration, most likely
<Zero_Point> How would I go about fixing that?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0_: on tty1-6? I think you cant
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: yep there
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: you can't?
<MilhousePunkRock> val0_: AFAIK the login prompt will always remain there
<MilhousePunkRock> unless you limit the number of tty's
<val0_> MilhousePunkRock: i see, never knew that... thanks
<motanel> is there some way i can change the shortcut to kill X from ctrl+alt+backspace?
<motanel> it's the 2nd time i've pressed that by mistake
<Zero_Point> Hallelujah, I'm back in. Thanks for your help once again.
<JohnFlux> motanel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146590
<motanel> JohnFlux: thank you
<JohnFlux> motanel: it was the first hit on google :P
<motanel> oh, right ... sorry, i completely forgot about that
<motanel> i got carried away playing with wine
<Kubuntuuser> hey
<Kubuntuuser> can someone help me please
<Kubuntuuser> =x
<Kubuntuuser> haha
<Kubuntuuser> I have kubuntu...
<Kubuntuuser> and I would like to install beryl
<Kubuntuuser> I am having trouble doing so
<davies> !berly | Kubuntuuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davies> !beryl | Kubuntuuser
<ubotu> Kubuntuuser: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Kubuntuuser> Also how can i download firefox also
<Kubuntuuser> Its not working
<davies> !firefox | Kubuntuuser
<ubotu> Kubuntuuser: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<motanel> and how can i set it as my default browser? i tried doing so from the ff preferences but it didn't work
<davies> motanel: set it in System Settings
<Kubuntuuser> I have kubuntu 7.10 though
<davies> Kubuntuuser: open the console and type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Kubuntuuser> it says the file is missing maybe
<motanel> i think i missed that, too. it works, thanks
<Kubuntuuser> something like that
<Kubuntuuser> it says
<Kubuntuuser> the list of sources could not be read
<val0_> Kubuntuuser: do you have access to Add/Remove Programs?
<Kubuntuuser> it says....
<respatix_> I just got a nvidia 6200.   how do I get the 3d eye candy i think its calle beryl installed and running?
<Kubuntuuser> The APT Database could not be opened!  This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.  Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem..
<davies> !beryl > respatix_
<Kubuntuuser> and I tried tose two things
<davies> !compiz > respatix_
<Kubuntuuser> and i get some errors
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix | Kubuntuuser
<ubotu> Kubuntuuser: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<val0_> Kubuntuuser: did you try what it suggests??
<davies> val0_: < Kubuntuuser> and I tried tose two things
<Kubuntuuser> on the second one i get http://packages.medibuntu.org/' is not known on line 77 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<val0_> davies: ok cool thanks for letting me know so we don't waste time
<davies> !source-o-matic > Kubuntuuser
<Stilo> hi! Whats the name of the screenshot prog which can do shots of my compiz cube.. i forgot it
<ArnaudSVT> Bonjour à tous, est-ce que quelqu'un parle français ?
<davies> !fr | ArnaudSVT
<ubotu> ArnaudSVT: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ArnaudSVT> Thank you !
<Stilo> nobody knows a little screenshot prog
<Stilo> ?
<val0_> !Ksnapshot | Stilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksnapshot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davies> !info ksnapshot | Stilo
<ubotu> stilo: ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Stilo> val0_ : thanks!
<Kubuntuuser> I cant find system>administrator
<xtremcer> hello
<motanel> damn kubuntu! made me miss a job interview :/
<Kubuntuuser> lol
<val0_> lol
<xtremcer> ^_^
<xtremcer> why
<motanel> i got trapped reading some forums
<motanel> and i was supposed to be there 20 minutes ago
<blizzzek-kde4> moin
<solusipse02> What's going on everyone?
<xtremcer> Updating by Adept
<gr1fel> как устанавливать .bin файлы?
<respatix_> how do I enable multiverse and universe in kubuntu
<respatix_> how do I enable multiverse and universe in kubuntu?
<davies> !repeat | respatix_
<ubotu> respatix_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<davies> respatix_: in /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the lines
<jussi01> respatix_: system -> adept -> manage repositories -> click the boxes
<respatix_> jussi01: I dont have adept.
<ltuval> jh
<jussi01> respatix_: really? do you have synaptic?
<respatix_> jussi01: no, it was a linuxmce kubuntu install so they dont have those by default bc automatic update i guess would mess things up.
<val0_> does anyone here run irssi?
<respatix_> but i think repostitories already enabled.
<davies> val0_: me :)
<Ayabara> I have an asus laptop. In KMix I see 3 controls for output volume, PCM, Front and PC Speaker. The volume applet controls the latter. I need to fix it so that I have only PCM and Master Volume (like in Ubuntu).
<respatix_> I'm just trying to install and use envy to get the right driver for my new nvidia 6200 card
<jussi01> respatix_: we dont support those in here. I suggest you do a complete  reinstall with a real version of kubuntu.
<jussi01> val0_: me also
<Ayabara> val0_: and me :-)
<davies> !variant | respatix_
<ubotu> respatix_: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<davies> er..
<jussi01> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<val0_> davies , jussi01 , Ayabara : do you know if it is possible to run the /list command with a search parameter or do you need a script. the only thing i found about /list is -Yes
<davies> val0_: maybe /help list?
<Ayabara> val0_: out of my league :-/
<jussi01> val0_: best place to ask would be #irssi
<val0_> jussi01: i already did. 270 users are peacefully asleep on their keyboards :D
<Ayabara> Is this the channel for sound questions on Kubuntu, or should I ask in #alsa?
<jussi01> Ayabara: both
<jussi01> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<val0_> davies: i ran that... suggests /SQUERY ALIS HELP, /SQUERY returns no such command
<jussi01> Us anyway,,,
<Ayabara> jussi01: ok. it's working like it should in gnome, and not in kde, so I guess it's this channel
<davies> val0_: "Thus, on IRCNet..."
<val0_> davies: i know, but sometimes the commands are interchangable, also there was no option specifically for freenode so i thought that it might work
<Ayabara> !day
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about day - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> just wondering..
<gr1fel> hello
<gr1fel> how to install .bin files?
<val0_> !bin | gr1fel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<val0_> lol
<val0_> gr1fel: you can mount it
<jussi01> gr1fel: what are you trying to install?
<val0_> gr1fel: or you can burn it
<gr1fel>  <jussi01>, flex :)
<Ayabara> does anyone know how I can setup my laptop media keys? I was told that with kmilo installed, I should be able to do it in system prefs, but I can't find the place
<jussi01> !info flex | gr1fel
<ubotu> gr1fel: flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-12build1 (gutsy), package size 229 kB, installed size 964 kB
<jussi01> gr1fel: is that the one? then it is in the repos...
<jussi01> !shortcuts | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<noaXess> what about this l if there should be a ü?
<noaXess> in d3lphin and konquerror.
<gr1fel> <jussi01>, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/ this one
<jussi01> !tab > gr1fel
<jussi01> gr1fel: have you tried installing it as it says on the site there?
<Mediapirate> does anyone here use griP/
<Mediapirate> ?
<ssteo> grip or grep?
<Mediapirate> grip
<Mediapirate> for ripping cd's
<ssteo> nope, i dont
<CJari> hi
<Mediapirate> ok thanks....how are you ssteo?
<Mediapirate> hi cjari
<Mediapirate> hows you?
<CJari> I don't know why my kubuntu wont start to desktop anymore, it only loads the shell and asks for login
<jussi01> gr1fel: ie, go to terminal as it says, go to the folder where the .bin is, (on the desktop then cd ~/Desktop) then run: chmod +x flexbuilder_linux_install_a2_121807.bin when thats done do: sh flexbuilder_linux_install_a2_121807.bin
<CJari> is there a way to fix this? or manually start the xserver(?) ?
<jussi01> CJari: try logging in, then typig startx
<gr1fel> thanks
<CJari> jussi01 : ok I tried but it fails to some errors
<jussi01> CJari: ok. what did you do to cause this?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I migrated from XP to Ubuntu in dec 2006, now I'd like to try KDE and Kubuntu... it simply seems to have a more professional finish! Id like som adice... I guess I can install kubuntu by 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'? Will I get KDE4 then?
<jussi01> NorthByNorthWest: that will get you kubuntu, not kde4
<jussi01> !kde4 | NorthByNorthWest
<ubotu> NorthByNorthWest: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<CJari> jussi01 : the last thing was that I used a dual monitor and the xorg settings had to be changed
<CJari> then I just quitted
<jussi01> CJari: ok, did you back up your old xorg?
<NorthByNorthWest> jussi01: shall i install the kubuntu-desktop and then install kde4-core?
<_new_kubuntu> hello - any kde ftp client (graphical) ?
<jussi01> NorthByNorthWest: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<jussi01> !ftp | _new_kubuntu
<ubotu> _new_kubuntu: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jussi01> _new_kubuntu: konqueror is by far the easiest
<jussi01> imho
<CJari> jussi01 : yes I just found the correct backup and it works now :) (too many backups)
<jussi01> CJari: :)
<bazhang> konqueror is good for that _new_kubuntu
<jussi01> _new_kubuntu: just put the ftp address in the address bar
<NorthByNorthWest> jussi01: I saw that forum, but its desciption said "if you run KDE3 go to #kubuntu", since Im running GNOME I didnt know where to go! :) Ill go bugger KDE4-forums instead!
<_new_kubuntu> lol konqueror do it well - Thakns boys.girls :)
<jared> Hey guys
<jared> I wanna do this thing that I can do on windows
<jared> it's in accesibilty options
<jussi01> jared: we need a little bit more info than that...
<jared> I want to press a button on my keyboard that makes my mouse click
<jared> lol
<jussi01> right or left?
<jared> left
<jussi01> gah, I know you can do it, cant remember where atme...
<jared> lol
<jared> theres a shortcut thing in accessibilty
<jared> but I dunno how to do click
<jared> !input actions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input actions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jared> !input
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jussi01> !botabuse > jared
<jussi01> :)
<jared> lol
<jared> thx will try
<Dioxin> anyone got any experience installing ATI drivers... my downloads seem to fail on extraction :-(
<jared> wat do I do in the Keyboard & mouse?
<jussi01> Dioxin: what? are you not installing through restricted manager?
<jussi01> !ati | Dioxin
<ubotu> Dioxin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jared> jussi01: is it mouse emulation?
<jussi01> jared: I think that would be a correct term.
<jared> I can't get it to work
<jared> just does nothing
<jussi01> jared: Im sorry, I dont know then.
<jared> would you be able to try?
<jussi01> not atm, im a little busy.
<jared> could someone please try to get mouse emulation to work, and tell me if they could get it working?
<jared> nothing ever works for me in any linux distros
<Dioxin> cheers Jussi01 reading over it now
<jared> what is kcontrol?
<emilsedgh> kcontrol is the control panel of KDE 3
<jared> and how do I get to it?
<emilsedgh> run kcontrol command
<jared> by doing?
<emilsedgh> alt+f2, run kcontrol
<jared> k
<jared> Input actions isn't here, ubotu lied
<jared> not much help in here today...
<davies> either that, or we just don't know..
<jared> lol
<jared> could you try making a mouse emulator?
<jared> c if urs works
<snikker> when i start the pc i've got the "find" and "sort" conmmands running. how can i disable this?
<jared> its in Keyboard & Mouse - System Settings
<davies> jared: I'm on KDE4 right now
<jared> daves: is there a difference? and how do you know im not on KDE 4?
<jared> *davies
<davies> jared: because you're on #kubuntu and not #kubuntu-kde4 :D
<jared> lol
<jared> grr
<jared> nothign ever works, this is so annoying
<davies> jared: and I can't find it in kde4 system settings
<jared> lolk
<ESL|Doomy> anyone can play with Everest poker on Kubuntu ?
<thanasi> !wine > me
<davies> thanasi: no, beer!
<thanasi> hehe ;)
<thanasi> is there a channel for wine?
<davies> #wine?
<thanasi> ah. #wine
<thanasi> ty :)
<thanasi> anyone here know how to register .ocx and .dll files manually with wine?
<habdel> hi there, I can't login to gnome anymore !! and I am not able to trace the error using .xsession-errors
<jussi01> habdel: try #ubuntu
<BillGGates> hey Hey
<jussi01> !nickspam > BillGGates
<habdel> jussi01: I am using kubuntu, kde is working fine expect wine's products and gnome
<BillGGates> huh
<BillGGates> whats a nickspam ?
<jared> ur changing ur nick
<jared> people think thats spam
<BillGGates> oh
<BillGGates> <---- Noob dunno too much about this chat thing
<jussi01> BillGGates: you should have got a private message
<davies> BillGGates: see private msg from ubotu
<BillGGates> i just come here for help if anyone can help !
<thanasi> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jussi01> !ask | BillGGates
<ubotu> BillGGates: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thanasi> hmm..
<BillGGates> ok deal
<habdel> kdm crashes when using wine's applications !! o.O any idea !!
<jared> buy a new computer
<BillGGates> Ok if any1 can help please,,,, I am having trouble with "nspluginviewer" i just installed Kubuntu and the flash player thingi doesnt work... i would like to dload the plugin some how but it doesnt seem to work very well !
<ere4si> that's not helpful jared - ask on #winehq habdel
<jussi01> !flash | BillGGates
<ubotu> BillGGates: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<habdel> ere4si: then should I also report gnome issue to #gnome
<habdel> o.O .. it is not wine's specific
<Jimche> ok thanks Ubotu ill give it a go... cheers
<ere4si> have you tried fsck habbdel? - some more info might help :)
<gladier> question - download manager with gui that will prompt for username and password and store it in a "wallet" (doesnt have to be the kde wallet) and will automatically add files to a queue without asking where to download etc etc etc ...
<jared> jim, ubotu is a robot, lol
<jared> jimche, ubotu is a robot, lol
<habdel> ere4si: I can use kde without a problem, but whenever I try to run a wine's application, the X Server crashes. Also, I can login to gnome using metacity but I can using openbox and window manager
<jared> any1 kno how to get the mouse emulator working/
<gladier> habdel: are you using any unstable repos?
<jussi01> !thanks | Jimche
<ubotu> Jimche: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jared> lol
<habdel> gladier: no, it is gutsy. The last thing that I have tried to install is kde4
<jared> theres ur problem
<ere4si> habdel: done any updates lately? - they can make it necessary to reinstall your vid drivers
<gladier> habdel: which howto did you follow?
<matts> hey...so what is going on in here<
<Jimche> Ok now umm it says stuff about Ubuntu... does it matter that i am using Kubuntu ? it says that i should dload the appropriate software such as "feisty fawn, edgy and drake something" ????
<habdel> ere4si: yes, I have but I don't remember xorg-related packages being updated, gladier using the one on kubuntu.org
<gladier> link?
<gladier> you tried reverting from nvidia/nv/ati/flgrx to vesa?
<jared> any1 kno how to get the mouse emulator working/
<matisse> how do i check a gpg file hash ?
<habdel> gladier: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php , no I haven't since kde is working fine
<jared> any1 kno how to get the mouse emulator working?
<ere4si> check xorg for changes - happens sometimes
<habdel> gladier: the current .xsession-errors file contains http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53536/
<gladier> habdel: how did you use that link to install kde4?
<jared> any1 kno how to get the mouse emulator working?
<jared> !nickspam | jimche
<ubotu> jimche: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<habdel> gladier: I have added, the ppa's repo. then installed kde4-core
<gladier> gah .. kde4-core will pull a heap of other junk
<Jimche> Jussi01 can i msg you please
<jared> any1 kno how to get the mouse emulator working?
<davies> jared: maybe #kde can help?
<habdel> gladier: the strange thing is that gnome, and wine are the only one affected. the .xsession-errors file is not usefull
<hola> im not able to share my ppp0 interface between host and client
<jussi01> !pm | Jimche
<ubotu> Jimche: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jussi01> Jimche: what do you need?
<sonoftheclayr> Has anybody managed to successfully install Ruby on Rails?
<gladier> habdel: start over what the problem is .... ive walked in halfway through the problem
<Jimche> i am trying to dload the flash player thingy "gnome" or something and i dunno what im doing ;/
<jared> the people st #kde got it working straght away
<jared> noobs
<habdel> gladier: ok, everytime I try to run any wine's application, X Server crashes. Also, when I try to login to gnome using metacity as window manager, X Server will crash also. However it doesn't crash if openbox is the window manager for gnome
<smith_> habdel: other than looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old i'm not sure ther's much you can do
<hola> im not able to share my ppp0 interface between host and client
<gladier> habdel: tbh if it was me ... i would save a list of all the packages i have installed with dselect .. and blow away my installation and start from scratch
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> I just inserted the Kubuntu livecd to a computer to show Kubuntu to someone
<dazjorz> and when initialising KDE, the screen blanked, and it's still black
<dazjorz> is there anything I can do ?
<habdel> gladier: just wanted to be sure that is hopeless before doing so.
<smith_> hola: with no firewall you would 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<dazjorz> Oh, nevermind
<gladier> no such thing as hopeless
<gladier> just sometimes quicker to wipe :)
<smith_> and 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i ppp0 -j MASQUERADE'
<Jimche> this linux feels hopeless for a noob like me
 * habdel checking Xorg.0.log
<jussi01> Jimche: flsh is broken atm. Its not our fault, its adobes.
<hola> smith_: i 've a problem, even if i start the comunad eith sudo, it said: bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Jimche> ok whats the alternative ?
<jussi01> Jimche: there is a way to install it maunally, but its a bit tricky.
<Jimche> ah great there goes my chances.... im having trouble installing the basic stuff let allone the more difficult stuff
<habdel> thanks, guys it seems to be nvidia's bug. I will try to recompile it from sources
<dazjorz> another bug: you can't get to the storage area with the livecd
<dazjorz> well, you can, but you need to use sudo
<smith_> hola: try editing /etc/sysctl.conf    uncomment or put in 'net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'
<dazjorz> in terminal, you can't get there with dolphin because of a HAL error
<Jimche> Does every1 that has Linux have trouble using a flash player cause of Adobe ?
<jussi01> Jimche: then the alternative is to wait. Im sorry.
<smith_> then reboot
<Jimche> thats cool thanks for your time anyway
<jussi01> Jimche: wait a sec
<smith_> Jimche: are you running hardy ?
<Jimche> whats a "hardy''  ?
<hola> smith_: i 've a problem, even if i start the comunad eith sudo, it said: bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<jussi01> Jimche: never mind, your not
<hola> smith_: i did what you suggested me, and now what i have to do?
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jussi01> Jimche: download this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<smith_> the lastest version of flash doesn't work with konqueror in hardy, its the alpha version
<jussi01> smith_: flash is broken for all new installs atm.
<Jimche> is it easy to do ? cause im very new at all this and i have not had very much luck with Linux thus far
<ForgeAus> I didn't know flash worked in konqi at all, generally its firefox
<jussi01> Jimche: I will walk you through it
<Jimche> :D Cheers
<smith_> hola: reboot if you've edited /etc/sysctl.conf
<jussi01> Jimche: let me know when you have that downloaded
<Jimche> It doesnt let me have permission to load the page unless i register
<jussi01> Jimche: ok, register then.  :)
<jussi01> (its free)
<smith_> well, flash should work in kde since it's the default browser
<smith_> i hope they've made fixing it up a top priority
<jussi01> !flash > smith_
<jussi01> smith_: go read the forum thread there
<smith_> yeah, i know all that, I know
<jussi01> smith_: read the thread. ggot all the info, including resoning for what they are doing.'
<smith_> if you're desperate you can install an old version of flash
<jussi01> Jimche: hows it going?
<Jimche> almost there
<jussi01> :)
<Jimche> Im a bit slow off the mark but ill get there, i dont wanna go back to windows
<jeremiah_> helo!
<jussi01> Jimche: dont worry, we will get yu there. its all about attitude
<jeremiah_> im new in kubuntu,i would really appreciate if someone cud help me
 * Jimche dances
<jeremiah_> how do i install my canon pixma printer?i don't have the driver for kubuntu only for windows
<jeremiah_> help anyone?
<jussi01> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hola> smith_: ok but a question, why i was not able to do sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward?
<magical_trevsky> hola, you can't use sudo with echo
<magical_trevsky> hola, do "sudo bash", then run the echo command without sudo in front
<Jimche> Ok Jussi01 i think i have downloaded it
<jussi01> Jimche: ok, cool. now try double clicking it. (i assume its on your desktop)
<hola> magical_trevsky: ok it works, may you explain me why?
<jeremiah_> if you install kubuntu 7.10 dvd is it already kde 4.0?
<jussi01> jeremiah_: no
<magical_trevsky> hola, I think it's because echo is a built in function of the shell
<jeremiah_> :( it still kde 3.5.8?
<jussi01> !kde4 | jeremiah_
<ubotu> jeremiah_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<hola> magical_trevsky: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i ppp0 -j MASQUERADE and it said that iptables v1.3.6: Can't use -i with POSTROUTING
<jeremiah_> ok thnks,but when i tried to download install it,i got to versions of every applications of both 3.5.8 and 4.0
<magical_trevsky> hola, take out the "-i ppp0" then :p
<jeremiah_> i mean i got 2 versions of applications from 3.5.8 to 4.0
<jussi01> jeremiah_: there is a kde4 live cd
<jeremiah_> ok i'll download and try it
<jussi01> Jimche: how did that go?
<jeremiah_> thnks!
<Jimche> umm im not too sure, the dialog box asked me if i wanted to install it and i clicked it and then another dialog box came up blank and i waited for a few minutes and then it disapeared.... ? did it work ?
<jussi01> Jimche: yep, that worked. :)
<jussi01> Jimche: now you need to install firefox
<Jimche> ah ok
<Jimche> do i dload it the normal way
<jussi01> Jimche: go to system -> adept -> search for firefox
<jussi01> Jimche: no, you should always look in adept for programs
<Jimche> i think i like Linux
<smith_> hola: my mistake should be -o
<Jimche> ok ill do it no
<Jimche> w
<Jimche> i might be asking a dumb question but since i now use Kubuntu, does that mean i dont have the problems that i used to have with windows such as, computer crashing,viruses, spam stuff like that ?
<jussi01> !virus | Jimche
<ubotu> Jimche: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sigma_1234> how do i get my computer to shut down at 10pm every day?
<Jimche> ?
<hola> smith_: ok and now i can create a bridge and so vbox interface?
<jussi01> Jimche: no virus's.
<Jimche> ah ok
<Jimche> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<magical_trevsky> sigma_1234, make a cron job for root that runs "shutdown -h now"
<jussi01> Jimche: all ok?
<Jimche> just cheking now
<magical_trevsky> although that's probably not a very safe idea, if you screw up the syntax of the crontab
<sigma_1234> how do i make a cron job?
<jussi01> !cron | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Jimche> YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY
 * Jimche dances
<jussi01> Jimche: :)
<Jimche> Thanks HEAPS Juss
<Jimche> Umm can i bug you more or should i come bak another time ?
<jussi01> Jimche: what else do you need to know?
<Jimche> im still trying to set up the computer
<jussi01> Jimche: remember google is your friend also :)
<bazhang> and ubuntuforums as well
<magical_trevsky> jussi01, www.google.com/linux is a good way of finding things
<Snew> google.com/linux helped me alot, too !
<Jimche> Hmm ok... Linux recodnises my printer but when i print stuff its blank.... (cartridge you might say... i bought a new one and still no go) my gf conected her laptop which is running scummy windows and it works Fine !!! i tried it again and still to no avail. i tried changing the setting but again  :( no luck... any clues as to what i should do ?
<jussi01> Jimche: printer type?
<Jimche> Hp deskjet 3550
<Lynoure> Jimche: If your printer has a test page button, try with that. If it prints blank too, it's 100% clearly a fault in the printer
<sigma_1234> hp's shouldnt have issues
<Jimche> Yes thats what i thought until my gf printed with her computer :/
<Jimche> with no problems
<magical_trevsky> Jimche, did you use the HPLIP toolbox to set it up?
<magical_trevsky> (under system in the kmenu)
<ibou> hi
<Jimche> yes
<Lynoure> Jimche: even though the pressing hardware button on your physical printer also results in an empty page? Weird.
<Jimche> before i put linux on this computer i was running windows and it worked also, next day linux gets installed an no luck, i tried looking at that on the forums but i didnt think that it was aproblem that many had had
<the-erm> Anyone know the name of the program that is similar to kdialog but written in gtk?
<ere4si> the-erm, what does kdialog do again?
<SSJ_GZ> the-erm: zenity
<the-erm> ere4si: well you can do various inputs with it ... error message warning dialogs, yes/no radio buttons lots of stuff really.
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<the-erm> SSJ_GZ: that's it thanks.
<SSJ_GZ> np
<ere4si> the-erm,  I use zenity
<the-erm> Is there program out there that you could use to a simple dialog ... but grouped like kdialog & zenity?
<ere4si> the-erm, comes with ubuntu
<the-erm> My simple project is taking on a life of it's own.
<the-erm> oddly enough zenity isn't installed, but I know how to do that ;)
<ere4si> the-erm, I used zenity  for a gui to mencoder - scales for file size and bitrate etc
<the-erm> It would be kinda nice if their was a nice config too that sorta just spit stuff out into a config file ...
<the-erm> oh well maybe I'll make one for a project.
<Jimche> any clue Jussi   ?
<ibou> how to add a new search engine in konqueror. Looks  like it wants a differen syntax for each engine
<hola1> smith_: are you still there?
<socother> did anyone of you have trouble accessing their windows partitions?
<swatto> hi all
<Ayabara> I have an asus laptop. In KMix I see 3 controls for output volume, PCM, Front and PC Speaker. The volume applet controls PC speaker even if my headphones are connected. I need to fix it so that I have only PCM and a Master Volume that controls headphones when they are connected and internal speakers else. This works in Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu for me.
<jussi01> Jimche: Sorry, I neeed to run. I have other presing things to do
<hola2> jussi01: sorry a question. I made a bridge interface and so i removed it with ifconfig br0 donw but ppeconf still continuing to find it
<swatto> anyone know any good websites for beginners in kubuntu?
<Dioxin> Swatto : try the kunbuntu website... should be enough links from there
<hola2> swatto:  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<sivaji> http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy
<swatto> cheers guys :)
<Dioxin> if that fails try googling it
<sivaji> how to install new templates for openoffice presentation
<lijin> hi
<lijin> hello
<swatto> cant believe i managed to get my WUSBGSv2 adapter working with it :D
<swatto> hi
<lijin> 大家好
<swatto> im getting a unable to save bookmarks error though
<hola2> I made a bridge interface and so i removed it with ifconfig br0 donw but ppeconf still continuing to find it
<sigma_1234> how do i make a custom install cd of kubuntu? - with different apps and settings to the default version
<sivaji> sigma_1234 so you are asking about creation new distro is it ?
<sigma_1234> sivaji: yeah you could say that. but i want to build it on kubuntu
<swatto> anyone know where i put codecs for kaffeine
<sigma_1234> like how ubuntu studio is built on ubuntu
<ere4si> sigma_1234, the server cd is cli only - from there you can install what  you like
<bazhang> swatto: you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sigma_1234> ere4si: how do i make the installer disc for it though
<Ayabara> my laptop mediakey volume up seems to be bound to XF86AudioRaiseVolume, but it doesn't work properly. when I try to increase volume, an indicator pops up and says 11%, no matter how many times I press, and nothing happens in kmix
<ere4si> sigma_1234, from the ubuntu homepage - you can download the iso then burn to disk
<ere4si> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ere4si> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DFlame[Sleeps]> i think what he's getting at, is an option to preload a kubuntu disc with packages that would normally have to be downloaded post install
<sigma_1234> ere4si: no i meant for the installer disc that i create
<ere4si> sigma_1234, after you've installed what you want you want to make an installation cd - yes?
<sigma_1234> yes DFlame thats what im trying to do. how do i do it?
<sigma_1234> ere4si: yes thats what im trying to do
<DFlame> I'm no expert, but you might find this a bit helpful, i cant guarantee it works on kubuntu though
<DFlame> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<DFlame> might also be of interest: http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor-276092.php
<sigma_1234> yeah but are those livecds or also installer cds?
<ere4si> sigma_1234: I've seen that  on google - mondo and mindi apps will let you back up your system "as is" and reinstall to any size partition
 * Dr_willis agrees with ere4si 
<Dr_willis> Those 2 programs can be a bit picky to use. but they have a lot of power.
<ere4si> can even repartition
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how well they work with the UUID ussage in fstab and the menu.lst however.
<ere4si> good enough for sun and ibm...
<sigma_1234> what do you guys think was used to make ubuntu studio?
 * Dr_willis wonders what ubuntu studio is.
<ForgeAus> its a media edition isn't it?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu + some media tools
<Dr_willis> so they just added some packages, and perhaps a differnet repo or 2
<ForgeAus> something like that
<ForgeAus> added/removed/customized/modded a few packages
<ForgeAus> nothign you couldn't just add on with APT and the correct repos
<Jimche> Hey i am trying to dload Beryl cause i saw it on youtube and it looks mad.... when i try to dload it, it comes up with about 1000 diff things to dload "beryl-project.org/releases.php" thats the site please help
<Dr_willis> You dont use Beryl any more.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> use compiz :)
<Jimche> compiz ? whats the diff ?
<Dr_willis> Beryl got merged into compiz-fussion
<Jimche> ah ok
<Jimche> is it easy to dload and install ?
<Dr_willis> from what i gatehr beryl is dead
<Dr_willis> Jimche,  read that web site just posted.. its trivial
<Jimche> ah ok
<Dr_willis> IF you got your 3d working rght for your video card..
<Dr_willis> You do have an Nvidia video card? or what?
<Jimche> i THINK i gotta 3d card but im not 100% sure
<ere4si> sigma_1234, try this - http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Jimche> its an old computer with go fast bits from my old computer in melbourne (not allowed to have it here cause i got busted with porn too much)
<Dr_willis> Im not sure ther even exists a mondern video card that cant do 3d. :) but a lot depends on what specific video card you have - as to how well Compiz will run
<Dr_willis> Define 'old' :) I have some 20+ yr old computers. Heh
<ere4si> geforce nvidia or greater for compiz from what I've read
<Jimche> ummm my old computer which is much newer than this one is about 3 years old but it was like a Pent 4 900 bla bla and this one i am using is a pent 2 i think 600 or something
<Jimche> i put in my video card with out my gf knowing about it
<Jimche> i think its a nvida or something 3d card but how do i find out ?
<ere4si> lspci
<ForgeAus> hey that reconstructor things looks kewl :)
<ForgeAus> nice one
<Jimche> whats ispci  ?
<Ayabara> anyone know what dcop stuff I need to control brightness?
<jayrome> I am on Kubuntu 7.10 AMD64, how can I install Opera here?
<hola> i'm created a br0 interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 donw" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<ere4si> Jimche, it is a command - lspci is LSPCI
<ere4si> finds the pci cards
<ForgeAus> Jayrome I think theres a repository for it
<ForgeAus> (that you can add in your sources.list)
<ForgeAus> but you'd need to find which one from google or something
<ForgeAus> !Opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ForgeAus> unless it tells you there
<hola> k
<hola> i'm created a br0 interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 donw" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<Ayabara> how do I change scren brightness in kubuntu?
<Jimche> Ispci
<Jimche> lol i thought something was gunna happen
 * Jimche waits
<Dr_willis> its L as in Lamma  lspci
<Jimche> what does it do ?
<Dr_willis> lists pci devices
<Dr_willis> run it and see
<ere4si> Jimche: you need to open konsole and type lspci - it starts with a L not i
<Jimche> ahhhh
<Dr_willis> Or just open up  your case and look at your video card.
<Dr_willis> heck the post messages often say what video card is found.
<Jimche> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (re                                                              v a1)
<Jimche> is that the 3d 1 ?
<Dr_willis> as i said earlier - I doubt if you could find a NON-3d card these days
<Dr_willis> That card should work fine for you.
<Dr_willis> install the nvidia drivers for it. then follow the !compiz url the bot gave to install compiz
<adi> hallo
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: anything via, as i've found out :\
<adi> was
<Jimche> ok cool, i have dloaded Compiz via adept... do i need to reboot my computer or something ?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> read the docs there.
<Jimche> ok
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/ind
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/ind
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/ind
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/ind
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Dr_willis> gee the script kiddies are up early
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/ind
<jayrome> ForgeAus: thanks, there is a section for 64-bit forced installations. Will try it and see if it works.
<depp> hi there, does anybody know how to import either outlook or outlook express contacts to kontact?
<Jimche> Dr willis
<Jimche> i tried following the instructions for compiz but there comes up with an error... can i paste the error here ?
<Wildcards> hello all
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> Dr_willis: it's 2 p.m. in Europe
<vzduch> so 'early' doesn't fit in this case ;)
<Dr_willis> its 8 am here. I just got off work. :) 3rd shift.
<Jimche> Ok Dr willis i did it
 * Wildcards would like a piece of help to make kdm to start at boot ....
<Dr_willis> Wildcards,  did you disable it?   or is somthing else going on?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure  kdm
<Dr_willis> that should enable it.
<Wildcards> I had made the upgrade some times ago to the hardy version with KDE4. all was fine, but yesterday, I figured out that kdm is no more launched at boot :(
<hola> i'm created a br0 interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 donw" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<Wildcards> at boot, I come to the console, and can start it by hand with a nice "sudo kdm-kde4" without any problem ...
<Wildcards> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm-kde4" does not solve it
<vzduch> !hardy | Wildcards
<ubotu> Wildcards: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> The topic tells the kde4 kubuntu channel also. :)
<Wildcards> lol sorry :-) do not seen it :-D
<swatto> anyone know how i install gnome?
<Dr_willis> install ubuntu-desktop package
<TimS> Where is the hosts file on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> in /etc/
<Dr_willis> same as every disrto ive ever seen. :)
<TimS> Whats it called?
<Dr_willis> hosts i think :)
<TimS> Ah
<Dr_willis> /etc/hosts
<Dr_willis> Well hidden eh? :P
<Dr_willis> mines all full of fake hosts - to kill ad's in the browser. :P
<TimS> Dr_willis: I was wondering what eDoney was and vistied the website, and thus my IP was logged.
<TimS> So, I decided I should prevent myself from doing that in the future :P
<Dr_willis> Heh - I doubt if its worth worrying about
<TimS> Probably not.
<Dr_willis>  so they logged you... wooop da dee. :)
<TimS> I have never used eDonkey in my life, so I don't have much to worry about I guess.
<TimS> I am cautious :P
<TimS> I use AdBlock plus for adverts.
<Dr_willis> i recall edonly getting shut down a way back and them doing that.. saw a post on slashdot.. then the site went down. it was getting too many hits. :)
<TimS> hehe
<Dr_willis> install tor, then keep hitting edonky web site. They will get to log random ips
<paulo> hi everybody. I am trying to watch wmv movies using kaffeine but I can't see. I have already installed the gstreamer, but nothing happens when I open the kffeine, anyone can help ?
<Dr_willis> Install the w32codecs yet?
<paulo> where can I find? when I use apt-get install w32codecs I receive a message telling me it is not a instalation candidate
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<paulo> gonna try
<Dr_willis> "Do, or Do Not, there is no Try, Young Jedi"
<Dr_willis> :P
<paulo> :) OK, I will do.
<paulo> even better, i am doing it now
<hola> i'm created a br0 interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 donw" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<Mediapirate> whats the default location for drives on linux.......media/cdrom1?
<Dr_willis> hola,  if you are going to just repeate. You may want to fix your spelling mistakes. :)
<Dr_willis> Mediapirate,  most fileystems get mounted in /media
<Mediapirate> thanks
<hola> Dr_willis: sorry, what are you saying
<Dr_willis> You misseplt 'donw' :)
<Dr_willis> i dont use ppoe - so cant help ya. You may want to check the forums/wikis for pppoe guides
<Dr_willis> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<hola> Dr_willis: ah ok....but i think that it is not the reason why i didn't receive an answer yet
<jayrome> Adding "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" shows ERROR in the progress bar when getting data.
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Mediapirate> does anyone here use Exact Audio Copy emulated with wine?
<squeezedtrash> i can make the progress bar happen in half itslength
<bazhang> drm Mediapirate?
<Mediapirate> ?
<bazhang> that is the windows drm correct Mediapirate?
<Mediapirate> eac is a windows program?
<Mediapirate> yes
<Mediapirate> drm?
<bazhang> digital restrictions management
<bazhang> no private messages please Mediapirate
<Mediapirate> whys that?
<bazhang> why is what Mediapirate?
<Mediapirate> why not pm?
<bazhang> better to share the knowledge here
<Mediapirate> fair enough
<Mediapirate> no its not drm
<bazhang> you can also check #winehq
<Mediapirate> its just a cd ripper
<bazhang> not familiar with windows thus my question
<Mediapirate> oh gotya
<bazhang> cool
<Mediapirate> yea i switched to linux
<Mediapirate> but the drives don't seem to work when i emulate with wine
<bazhang> k3b is likely much superior imo
<bazhang> for cd ripping
 * schiste nods
<Mediapirate> no eac is actually the best
<Mediapirate> :-)
<bazhang> mmkay
<bazhang> !info eac
<schiste> [14:43:47] <Mediapirate> but the drives don't seem to work when i emulate with wine > Wine Is Not an Emulator :p
<ubotu> Package eac does not exist in gutsy
<Kohlrabi> EAC is windows only
<bazhang> hmm seems not to be in the repos :}
<Kohlrabi> cdparanoia should get comparable reuslts, I heard
<bazhang> that would explain it; thanks Kohlrabi!
<hola> i'm created a br0 interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 down" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<schiste> What does EAC do that you can't do otherwise?
<ere4si> hola:tried restarting x or a reboot?
<hola> ere4si: my question is for to not restart the system
<Kohlrabi> schiste: creates exact error-free digital CD-rips
<Mediapirate> rip to v0
<bazhang> probably the shiny interface :}
<Mediapirate> create cue files
<Mediapirate> and is much more accurate
<Mediapirate> and its not n00bish
<Kohlrabi> schiste: from the website: "With other audio grabbers you usually need to listen to every grabbed wave because they only do jitter correction. Scratched CDs read on CD-ROM drives often produce distortions. But listening to every extracted audio track is a waste of time. Exact Audio Copy conquer these problems by making use of several technologies like multi-reading with verify and AccurateRip."
<Kohlrabi> ups
<Kohlrabi> too long, I presume
<Mediapirate> as in you choose your own encoder etc and download it yourself
<schiste> Nope, but still I think you can do this otherwise
<Kohlrabi> yeah
<schiste> I don't mean it's not a good software
<ere4si> hola: try sudo /etc/init.d restart
<Kohlrabi> with cdparanoia :)
<Mediapirate> hmmmm
<Mediapirate> i'll give it a go
<schiste> I juste mean it's kindda weird to use a windows software while under Linux :)
<Kohlrabi> schiste: true
<hola> ere4si: ok , i tried to do sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Kohlrabi> that's why I rip CDs in Windows, still
<schiste> Especially these kind of software, I'm not even sure wine would run them
<schiste> Mediapirate you've tried with wine?
<memoswe> hello
<Mediapirate> yea
<Mediapirate> hi memo
<memoswe> i need some help
<apol> could anybody tell me how can i add a kde translation to a kubuntu installation?
<memoswe> i installed kubunto a month ago
<memoswe> in a partition in my pc
<memoswe> i have xp on the other
<memoswe> now i wanted to use kubuntu but i font remember my pasword? and i can't login
<Kohlrabi> schiste: actually, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3699&iTestingId=989
<memoswe> is there any other way to login without reinstalling?
<schiste> Kohlrabi ok my mistake ^^
<llutz> memoswe: boot with option "init=/bin/sh" and reset your password in /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow
<thekleine> memoswe: not 100% sure, but here's my advice:
<thekleine> memoswe: when booting select the 'recovery' (or similar) kernel
<memoswe> i should name that i am not so good in linux
<memoswe> when rebboting from what?
<memoswe> right now i am on mirc in xp
<thekleine> memoswe: ok
<memoswe> i restart the oc on kubuntu, and then what?
<thekleine> memoswe: when rebooting, you're asked right in the beginning if you'd like to see the boot menu
<thekleine> memoswe: say yes, and select not the first entry (Ubuntu something), but the second named something like recovery
<memoswe> ok ill try that
<thekleine> memoswe: this is similar to what llutz said
<memoswe> then i supousse i can create a new account
<memoswe> the old one is gone right?
<thekleine> memoswe: nope
<thekleine> memoswe: just issue 'passwd USERNAME' where you replace USERNAME
<thekleine> memoswe: and you are asked to set a new password
<thekleine> memoswe: good luck:-)
<memoswe> take that again?
<PowerJC> i'm installing kubuntu with alternate install cd, its at select and install software and its been at "please wait" 6% for about 10 minutes now, has it frozen?
<memoswe> in recovery i should get a promt asking me my a new password
<nosrednaekim> PowerJC: IS IT AN OLD COMPUTER OR IS IT FAIRLY RECENT?
<nosrednaekim> uhh sorry, capps
<thekleine> memoswe: not immediatly
<PowerJC> duron 1600 256mb ram
<nosrednaekim> PowerJC: i'd let it go a bit longer
<thekleine> memoswe: you need to enter 'passwd USERNAME'
<thekleine>  memoswe: where you should replace USERNAME with the username of your account
<PowerJC> ok... i'm just worried about it, the cd drive isn't the best in the world
<memoswe> and if i dont remeber the name of my account?
<memoswe> do i get the possibility to create a ne w one?
<thekleine> memoswe: that's not so simple
<thekleine> memoswe: but you may use 'cat /etc/passwd'
<thekleine> memoswe: this will just list all the accounts on your ubuntu
<thekleine> memoswe: and you probably can identify the account name then;-)
<memoswe> i shall try that now then
<memoswe> be right back
<apol> could anybody tell me how can i add a kde translation to a kubuntu installation?
<baran__> .........
<baran__> who can tell me i include "dir.h" under gcc
<baran__> ?
<paulo_> Guys I  need to use a gpg signature from Seveas
<paulo_> anyone can help to use it?
<paulo_> I have no idea how to add it
<nosrednaekim> !translation
<nosrednaekim> !apt-gpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-gpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> paulo_: you have to use apt-gpg, there should be instructions on the seveas page...
<nosrednaekim> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<paulo_> married?
<paulo_> oh god!
<paulo_> =)
<nosrednaekim> Seveas is a person ;)
<paulo_> where does he from ?
<nosrednaekim> not sure, in any case, knowing what he packages, I don't think he'd give out personal info like that ;)
<paulo_> hauhauhauhauhaua
<paulo_> thanks for your help man
<paulo_> I got the package!
<nosrednaekim> ;
<nosrednaekim> :)
<paulo_> one more question
<nosrednaekim> there always is ;)
<paulo_> just a second
<smeril> what has happend to my sound it dosent work
<paulo_> i will use all my english knowledge to create the question =)
<smeril> speakers are okay and mp3 support are installed
<paulo_> do you know where w32codec files are installed? I mean, the path....
<nosrednaekim> paulo_: no.. i don't.. but "dpkg -L w32codecs" should tell you
<nosrednaekim> and its not a program really, mostly just libraries
<paulo_> wow! nice command!
<paulo_> (sorry, i am newbie)
<Phantom> I know this is a stupid question but do the w32codecs allow you to run win32 progs in gutsy ?
<paulo_> allow to watch paris hilton movies in wmv format =)
<paulo_> i am kidding, they are codecs for wmv,  and mp3 i think
<paulo_> to be used with kaffeine
<smeril> my sound dosent work
<smeril> w32codecs is not installed
<Phantom> I am looking for a way to get gutsy to recognize my yp-t9j mp3 player as a drive so I can transfer music to it.
<Phantom> yp-t9j= samsung mp3 player
<paulo_> smeril
<paulo_> I used this place to install
<paulo_> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/gutsy-seveas/
<nosrednaekim> Phantom: no.. that would be wine
<paulo_> add this line to you /etc/sources.list
<paulo_> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
<nosrednaekim> paulo_: no...mp3 codecs are in libxine-ffmpeg
<Phantom> nosed: thanks
<smeril> how can i install it after download
<smeril> ?
<paulo_> you don't need to download.
<smeril> i have it on my catalog but how do i install it
<paulo_> the only thing you need to download is a gpg license in the web  site to access in the repository
<paulo_> what do you mean by catalogue?
<smeril> user catalog
<paulo_> did you try  sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<smeril> packet is missing or old it says when i try
<paulo_> it is the same problem I had
<paulo_> add the line
<paulo_> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
<paulo_> to your /etc/sources.list
<paulo_> sorry
<paulo_> to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<smeril> what is the next step after download
<smeril> i am new with linux
<Mediapirate> burn the dvd/cd
<Mediapirate> then insert
<Mediapirate> burnt the iso to dvd
<smeril> acces denied
<nosrednaekim> smeril: what command are you trying to run?
<smeril>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<paulo_> try sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<davies> kdesudo*
<davies> !kdesudo | paulo_, smeril
<ubotu> paulo_, smeril: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Mediapirate> why did i try and tell someone what to do :-S
<Mediapirate> lmao
<paulo_> thanx davies,
<smeril> thanx
<steveire> Is anyone here compiling kde4 from svn? I'm getting a lot of segmentation faults.
<smeril> how can the source list help me with my sound?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: while compiling?
<paulo_> source list will help you get codecs
<paulo_> to play different movies
<paulo_> (in this case)
<nosrednaekim> smeril: even a wav doesn't play?
<smeril> i have it up now what do i do next?
<smeril> i only have one album installed
<nosrednaekim> paulo_: I think his problem is way deeper than that
<smeril> mp3
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Yes. compiling kdelibs. It's happened several times, and when I redo 'make install' it works for longer, then breaks again.
<smeril> is there anyway to check?
<paulo_> hardware?
<smeril> yes
<smeril> spekers are okay
<nosrednaekim> smeril: yes, go into system settings->sound-> and try playing the test sound
<paulo_> guys sorry but i need to go...problems with the baby
<smeril> when i do that it is just testing and testing and it dosent stop it goes from 0-100 and start allover again with no result
<paulo_> thanks everybody
<paulo_> bye
<smeril> bye
<smeril> paulo
<miguel__> hola
<miguel__> haber si alguien me ayuda
<miguel__> cabo de instalar kubuntu 7.10, cuando fui a adept a poner firefox, me dice
<nosrednaekim> smeril: not the 'apply' buttong, but the test sound button
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<miguel__> otro proceso está utilizando la base de datos del sistema de empaquetado (probablemente otra aplicacion Adept o apt-get o aptitude)
<davies> miguel__: pregunta en #kubuntu-es
<miguel__> Desea resolver este problema? Entre en modo de solo lectura y cancele para salir y resolver este asunto usted mismo
<nosrednaekim> !apt-fix | miguel__ usa este command
<ubotu> miguel__ usa este command: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<steveire> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miguel__> thnks
<smeril> i have used the test button
<nosrednaekim> smeril: does it play  sound?
<smeril> no
<nosrednaekim> smeril: switch to the Advanced Linux Sound Archetecture from the sound device drop down menu
<nosrednaekim> (I think thats what its called)
<smeril> yes i have and now it is restarting
<smeril> but nothing happends how long should the restart take?
<Ayabara> when I increase volume with my media buttons, a gui-thingy pops up and shows the percentage of the total volume. anyone know where that "comes from". can I configure which of the volumes/levels on my pc it shows?
<smeril> it goes from 1-100 procent and start over
<steveire> What is the state of 64 bit kubuntu? Is there still flash related issues or anything else?
<jussi01> Ayabara: right click kmix, select master channel
<smeril> it is still trying to restart
<nosrednaekim> smeril: odd...
<smeril> yepp
<nosrednaekim> steveire: nope... flash installs semalessly
<steveire> Any other issues?
<nosrednaekim> smeril: try running this command from the konsole "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Ayabara> jussi01: that didn't do it. I have set the master to Front (my headphones)
<steveire> I'm running kubuntu 32 bit on my 64 bit processor. Could that be part of my kde4 compiling problems?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: nah
<jussi01> Ayabara: try setting it to pcm
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<smeril> [sudo] password for smeril:
<smeril>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]
<smeril>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<steveire> Can I switch from 32 to 64 bit without reinstalling?
<smeril> no sound
<nosrednaekim> smeril: try hitting apply again.
<jussi01> steveire: no
<smeril> what do i do after that?
<nosrednaekim> smeril: test the cound again? did it apply successfully?
<smeril> yes it did
<nosrednaekim> smeril: sound work?
<smeril> test doset work
<smeril> no sound
<nosrednaekim> smeril: open up kmix and trun on all channels and put their volume to max and try agin
<smeril> thats the first thing i did
<nosrednaekim> smeril: hmm do you know what sound chipset you have? lspci should tell you
<smeril> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Ayabara> jussi01: doesn't work for pcm, front or pc speaker. it stopped working when I reconfigured the media key actions in Acessibility -> input actions
<smeril> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<smeril> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<smeril> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | smeril
<smeril> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<ubotu> smeril: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smeril> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<smeril> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<smeril> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<smeril> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<smeril> 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<adz21c> pastebin ! smeril
<smeril> 03:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<adz21c> !pastebin | smeril
<smeril> 03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)
<ubotu> smeril: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smeril> 03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)
<smeril> 03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
<smeril> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<smeril> sorry
<smeril> i know sry
<jussi01> !intelhda | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> smeril: Im pretty sure thats your issue
<smeril> that dosent work the comands dosent work only the first 1
<jussi01> smeril: PASTEBIN the errors
<smeril> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53566/
<jussi01> smeril: you didnt install the kernel headers, and you are not in the directory you downloaded the sources to.
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> hey im new at this
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: welcome :)
<ubuntu> My computer aint booting, its just running a file system check and restarting.....
<ubuntu> thanx slimey, jussi
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: will it start in recovery mode?
<SlimeyPete> there should be an option in the boot menu
<ubuntu> same thing, filesystem check then restarting....
<JoshOvki> you may have to press Esc for it to show the options
<ubuntu> im using a live kubuntu cd now
<ubuntu> so when do i press esc and then what?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: Notsure what the problem may be but if you mount your hard disk from the livecd environment you can look at logs in /var/log
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: JoshOvki means at the boot menu I think but you're presumably seeing the options if you've managed to try recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you could always ru a file system check from the liveCD and see what that does
<SlimeyPete> good idea.
<ubuntu> lemmi see
<SlimeyPete> Maybe the filesystem is irrepairable somehow
<ubuntu> ok this is intresting, now no other applicatioons are responding
<onishidato> can someone tell me how to fix this errors?? "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<onishidato> !ubot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: yep.... change the mount permissions in system settings->advanced->disks and partitions
<mrbrdo> i followed this guide to install FGLRX: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (also the troubleshooting section), but i still get the MESA driver (even though i removed xorg-server-video*)
<mrbrdo> this is my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/m40f1f457
<mrbrdo> errors: (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 262144Kb for PCIe. Error (-1007) and (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<mrbrdo> i am on hardy btw
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: thanks so much
<tekteen> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jussi01> !ati | mrbrdo
<ubotu> mrbrdo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tekteen> mrbrdo: support is in #ubuntu+1
<onishidato> if i have put something into trash, and where can i find the folder trash in the storage media
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: its not there....
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: trash is in .trash
<miguel__> hi
<tekteen> hi
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: you know, cause i have 2 Kubuntu in 2 seperate HDD
<tekteen> !hi | miguel__
<ubotu> miguel__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<onishidato> and now i want to get some file i have put into trash which i store in another HDD
<nosrednaekim> ok
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: do you understand what i mean?? cause i don't know if my E is too bad
<ubuntu> oookay!
<ubuntu> so can anyone help me with the command for system filecheck?
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: so can you help me?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: one moment
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: so can you access the HD that the trash file is on?
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> the file will be in /media/<mountpoint>/home/<username>/.trash
<jussi01> is there anyway to list .files/folders via konsole?
<SlimeyPete> ls -a
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: ls -a
<tekteen> jussi01: ls -a .*
<redlabour> Hi, wo finde ich den PublicKey für Kubuntu? Möchte meinem Ubuntu die Repos gerade hinzufügen.
<nosrednaekim> !de
<redlabour> Finde den Key weder im Wiki noch sonstwo.
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tekteen> jussi01: mine ONLY lists .files/folders
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: i can't see the .trash
<MasterShrek> onishidato, any file or folder with a . in front of the name is hidden
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: i see
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: where did you go?
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: so how can i see it?
<MasterShrek> ls -a
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: see what?
<MasterShrek> or view > show hidden files in nautilus
<onishidato> nosrednaekim, MasterShrek: thanks all, you guys safe my life :)
<MasterShrek> onishidato, i dont know if i 'saved your life' lol, but ur welcome :)
<wers> how do I install flash for konqueror? :D
<jussi01> !flash | wers
<ubotu> wers: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> wers: eh.. just use firefox for now..konqueror and flash is broken.
<onishidato> MasterShrek: does trash have another name?? cause i still can't see it :(
<nosrednaekim> onishidato: oh.. my bad... its in .local/share/Trash/files
<nosrednaekim> in your home DIR
<nosrednaekim> .trash is where Gnome stores its files
<MasterShrek> onishidato, im not 100% sure, im not running gnome
<onishidato> nosrednaekim: ok. thanks again :P
<nidal> Hii all, how do I remove a module ? "modprobe -r uhci_hcd   " does not seem to have any effect
<nidal> my uname -a
<nidal> Linux pirana 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<nosrednaekim> nidal: no effect?
<ere4si> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MasterShrek> nidal, sudo rmmod <module>       (obviously omit the < >)
<nidal> for eg. "modprobe -l | grep uhci" shows the following
<nidal> now could you tell me how do I remove it ?
<nosrednaekim> nidal: oh! sudo rmmod uhci
<Knocternal> wats the command for filesystem check?
<nidal> ERROR: Module uhci does not exist in /proc/modules
<nosrednaekim> Knocternal: "sudo fsck </dev/device>"
<MasterShrek> nidal, then thats not the name of the modules, lsmod | grep uhci      will give you a list
<Knocternal> thanx nos do i need to include < >?
<nidal> MasterShrek, pl see a few lines from my dmesg
<nosrednaekim> Knocternal: no
<nidal> [  195.452000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB bus 1 deregistered
<nidal> [  195.452000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled
<nidal> I want to remove uhci_hcd module
<nosrednaekim> nidal: sudo rmmod uhci_hcd
<nidal> I had tried it and I got this
<nidal> ERROR: Module uhci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<nosrednaekim> nidal: run "lsmod" and see the exact module name
<nidal> I tried that also Sir
<nidal> root@pirana:~# lsmod | grep uh
<nidal> root@pirana:~#
<nosrednaekim> nidal: what is the exact model name.
<nosrednaekim> *module
<nidal> I dont know  ; I cant find out
<nidal> Basically I have some issue with accessing my digital camera and it seems to be a know bug; removing this module is a suggested resolution
<nosrednaekim> nidal: lsmod will tell you... pastebinthe results of lsmod
<nidal> thts why all this pain
<Knocternal> well this is wat i got "
<Knocternal> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Knocternal> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Knocternal> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda2
<Knocternal> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Knocternal> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Knocternal> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Knocternal> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<Knocternal>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<nidal> probably this one ?
<nidal> usbcore               138632  4 usb_storage,libusual,hci_usb
<nidal> i mean hci_usb
<nosrednaekim> nidal: possibly
<nidal> let me try with this
<gaero> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hey gaero
<gaero> does somebody know what to do with kde4 and my processor at 100% every 8 or 9 s because of plasma ?
<mrksbrd> what does everyone think about KDE 4????
<gaero> i'm running a p4 3gh prescot and feisty
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: I like it
<tyson_> does kopete have a config file that i can edit to stop kopete from connecting to msn on startup (which is causing kopete to crash on startup everytime)
<nosrednaekim> gaero: hum...are you sure its plasma
<mrksbrd> i find it alot more confusing than 3.5 as far as the menu goes, but I do like the GUI much better
<Strangelet> how do I change the homepage in Konqueror? I cannot seem to find it. XD
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: you can put the oldmenu on
<SSJ_GZ> gaero: File a detailed bug report, including what applets you have running.
<gaero> nosrednaekim yes it is because gkrellm says it to me :)
<mrksbrd> oh really??? where is that done thru?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: yes. .kde/share/apps/kopete
<gaero> i drop kwin and put kwin4 but it doesn't change nothing on this trouble
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: right click on desktop, add applets, drag the traditional menu applet to the panel
<nosrednaekim> gaero: do you have the picture applet?
<tyson_> nosrednaekim:  that appears to be a contact list
<tyson_> ...as oppsed to a preferences file
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: remove the whole DIR "rm -rf .kde/share/apps/kopete" and it will erase all the kopete config... but don't do that.
<mrksbrd> ok seems easy enough i will try it, what I did was installed 4.0 as a login option alongside of 3.58 so far no glitches
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: run a full system upgrade and the problem will be fixed
<tyson_> how is that done?
<gaero> nosrednaekim no i have not
<nosrednaekim> gaero: what applets do you have running
<gaero> kmix and networkmanager
<gaero> thats all
<nosrednaekim> gaero: no plasma applets?
<gaero> hmm good question :)
<gaero> how could i find that ?
<nosrednaekim> do you see any icons or such running on your desktop? or... press ctrl+f12 and see if anything comes up..
<Jatz> hey
<gaero> nothing w
<Jatz> question: d3lphin says /tmp is 1.0mb big
<Jatz> and everything is like not enough space in /tmp
<Jatz> how do I make it bigger?
<nosrednaekim> Jatz: maybe / is too full?
<nosrednaekim> gaero: odd
<Jatz> when I'm in / it says 6.4gb free
<Jatz>  /tmp says it's 1mb
<nosrednaekim> Jatz: weird
<Jatz> so how do I make it bigger/resize it?
<nosrednaekim> Jatz: no idea. its not an actual partition
<Jatz> should I nuke it and make a new /tmp ?
<onishidato> !good night |everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good night - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onishidato> good night everyone :P
<tekteen> lol
<jussi01> !bye | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Au revoir!
<Jatz> so?
<mrksbrd> nosrednaekim: when i right clicked the desktop, there wasn't any option for add applet or anything to do with applets
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: erm... "add widgets"
<mrksbrd> lol...that i saw
<mrksbrd> brb
<BluesKaj> Howdoes one set FF to open new windows in new tabs without the right click link dialog box ?
<jussi01> BluesKaj: preferences -> tabs
<BluesKaj> I like that tab feature in Konq
<BluesKaj> jussi01, yeah? I have it set for new tabs in prefernces but they don't open as tab , they open as new windows hiding the previous one.
<cwa2__> is it easier to resolve Xserver problems in one version over another? like edgy vs. feisty?
<SlimeyPete> no, not really.
<SlimeyPete> xorg configuration hasn't changed significantly.
<BluesKaj> think I'm switching back to Konq despite the lack of working flashplugin
<tyson_> anyone here use kopete with msn?
<cwa2__> tyson: I am
<cwa2__> how is it switching from an edubuntu desktop to kubuntu? painful?
<tyson_> cwa2__: did you have any issues getting it to work?
<cwa2__> no, just remembering my userid & password :)
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: run all system updates
<tyson_> nosrednaekim: i found the config file, and changed kopete to not start msn automatically. kopete now starts
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: you just did a fresh install right?
<tyson_> however, no matter what msn settings i have, as soon as i tell kopete to connect to msn, sigsev crash
<tyson_> nope
<tyson_> i really should completely uninstall kopete and reinstall?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: have you ever run a update?
<tyson_> ...or do you mean run adept to make sure i got all updates?
<tyson_> in adept?
<nosrednaekim> rigt
<tyson_> i have, but i didnt try that this monrning, lemme give that ago
<rysiek|pl> guys, what's the status of iwlwifi-based intel wlan cards' drivers in (k)ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> I can see I have both ipw3945 AND iwl3945 kernel modules, but by default only the first is being used
<tyson_> nosrednaekim:  theres no updates for kopete  for me
<rysiek|pl> ...and it does have its problems
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: what about kdelibs?
<tyson_> ok, now you confused me :)
<tyson_> whats that? is that something in adept/
<tyson_> ?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: back when gutsy was released there was bug in kdelibs that woukld crash kopete when a person tried to connect to MSN
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: its a package
<tyson_> i dont have that installed
<tyson_> from its name, i would guess that i did, being that i use kde
<tyson_> i will install that and give it a go
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: just make sure its not a kde4 version of the package
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: actually, just update kubuntu-devel
<tyson_> ok, coz i just installed the kdelibs, and same crash
<tyson_> lemme try the other one
<nosrednaekim> oops... "kubuntu-desktop"
<tyson_> heh thats why i couldnt find it!
<tyson_> thats intsalled
<nosrednaekim> is it updateable?
<tyson_> no, none of my installed packages are
<nosrednaekim> hmm... thats very odd... try reinstalling kopete
<mrksbrd> nosrednaekim: other than KDE4-core are there any updates, packages, enhancements or addons for 4.0??
<tyson_> (in his best ace ventura voice) alllllllrighty then
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: install the "kde4.0" package and it willinstall everything
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: did it just recently start doing this?
<tyson_> well yes
<nosrednaekim> and when was the last time you updated your package lists
<tyson_> as of yesterday
<nosrednaekim> so it was working before?
<tyson_> ...when i installed kubuntu for the first time! :)
<tyson_> heh
<tyson_> so it has both recently started doing this, and also it has always been doing this
<tyson_> :)
<tyson_> no it never worked
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: ah.. ok then run these two commands on the command line "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tyson_> after i reinstall kopete?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: yeah...
<mrksbrd> nosrednaekim: what i already did was sudo apt-get install kde4-core..........what would be the command for what u are talking about????
<nosrednaekim> may as well.
<tyson_> 0 changes made
 * arriesp xao gente
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install kde4
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: for that command of mine?
<tyson_> yes
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: hrm.. you are running gutsy, right?
<tyson_> yes, kubuntu
<tyson_> i installed from a cd image, and then ran all updates in adept
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: but the gutsy version... right?
<tyson_> sorry, yes it is
<tyson_> actually, how do i confirm this?
<tyson_> just to be sure
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: "lsb_release -a"
<tyson_> yep gutsy
<tyson_> the 'verion uprade' icon in adept toolbar is probably wanting me to upgrade to kde 4, yes?
<nosrednaekim> ok, run "apt-cache policy kopete" and see what version it says is installed...
<tyson_> 4.3.5.8-0ubuntu2
<nosrednaekim> thats odd...
<tyson_> nosrednaekim: do u use msn with kopete?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: no.. but this is a known problem
<tyson_> the laptop has a webcam in it, could that be causing an issue?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: try "apt-cache policy kdelibs" and tell me THAT version
<tyson_> same version
<nosrednaekim> hmm I don't even have it installed! :)
<tyson_> :)
<nosrednaekim> hmmph! I foget the bug number...
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ping...
<tyson_> ...and it seems like #kopete are all asleep
<julio3patas> i am trying to use openoffice under ubuntu gutsy but when i open oo and click on any of the menu i.e. file it briefly flashes the   pulldown menu but nothing else happens , i have to ctrl+alt+bkspc to be able to get out
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: its not a kopete problem I don't think....
<julio3patas> kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: for the time being, grab the package pidgin and use that..
<tyson_> hehe
<tyson_> i'd rather just not use msn
<nosrednaekim> :)
<tyson_> if the pidgin interface is anything like its windows version, ill pass!
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: I'll find a fix for it...
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: precisely the same :)
<tyson_> hey, mate, i appreciate the time and help, really
<jussi01> tyson_: there is also the option of kmess for a kde based one...
<tyson_> kmess? that sounds.... promising!
<nosrednaekim> or amsn
<jussi01> lol. its a msn messenger clone - single protocol only
<jussi01> !info kmess
<ubotu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<tyson_> yeah, my friends use different systems, so i gotta have a multiprotocol one. i would hate to install one im app for just one protocol.
<tyson_> ...ill just see what future updates do...
<BluesKaj> trying kopete
<jussi01> tyson_: just out of curiosity, you have updates, backports and proposed repos on?
<tyson_> not sure, ill have a look
<mrbrdo> i am using the binary fglrx drivers, and when i type fglrxinfo it shows the ati driver (not mesa or anything), but fglrxinfo -v | grep direct shows nothing and compiz --replace says that i am not in direct mode so it doesn't work
<X314> if I want to install a .tar.gz file. whats the command?
<grim76> X314: You will more than likely have to extract the files, and then go from there.  What exactly are you trying to install?
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: aren't you running gutsy?
<X314> drivers for my scanner grim76
<tyson_> jussi01: whats the backports repo?
<jussi01> !backports | tyson_
<ubotu> tyson_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<grim76> X314: ahhh ok.  You will probably have a readme in the file that will detail what you need to do to install it.  Probably a straight compile of the necessary items.
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim no hardy, why?
<tyson_> i did enable a couple of those repos, then fetched updates, none available
<jussi01> X314: which scanner?
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: then go to #ubuntu+1
<mrbrdo> i am there..
<mrbrdo> not much activity tho
<X314> jussi01: epson perfection 1670
<BluesKaj> Konq does it for me , FF is broken on my setup
<BluesKaj> BBL
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: ah ok.. then run "glxinfo"
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim ok sec
<jussi01> X314: firstly, a disclaimer: I have absolutely no idea if these work, will break anything or are even legal. However, you may want to look at: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Printing/libsane-epson-perfection-30293.shtml
<imad> peace
<X314> ah well. my brother who is here helping out with my server just broke something. I have to be off to help. thanks for the help.
<X314> jussi01:  thanks!
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim it reports direct rendering: Yes
<mrbrdo> but compiz won't work still
<mrbrdo> the problem is 'texture_from_pixmap' is not present
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: you installed the 8.01 drivers?
<mrbrdo> yes
<mrbrdo> also i am a little confused, in xorg.conf, do i need to add composite "0" or "aiglx" "off" (in appropriate section ofc)
<mrbrdo> because it seems to work regardless of which option i specify
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: make sure you don't have a composite section.... of you do, set composite to true
<nosrednaekim> and make sure aiglx is on
<grish> evening:) .. is it possible to use ndiswrapper for other drivers than wireless ?
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim okay let me try that
<crimsun> grish: yes, but you shouldn't need to.
<nosrednaekim> grish: only wired and bluetooth AFAIK
<grish> crimsun: im trying to get a BT878khf chipped webcam up and running .. but cant really find anything
<nosrednaekim> ndiswrapper doesn't work with webcams.
<grish> actually the capturecard is using that chip .. notthe cam
<grish> ok .. thanks .. one less thing to try :)
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim btw glxinfo says vendor string is SGI
<mrbrdo> ah nvm for opengl it says it's ati, it's ok i guess then
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: I think thats ok... one moment
<mrbrdo> still compiz says that texture_from_pixmap is not present and won't work
<mrbrdo> but still direct rendering: Yes
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats fine..
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: oh.. you need to whitelist fglrx...
<mrbrdo> i think it is
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: join the #compiz-fusion channel and run the "!whitelist" bot command
<mrbrdo> i have it in global whitelist tho
<mrbrdo> in /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mm ok.
 * nosrednaekim doesn't know anything about that
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: what exactly happens? does compiz actually fail or are you just missing window borders
<mrbrdo> i tried with skip checks
<mrbrdo> it falls back to kwin
<nosrednaekim> ok
<mrbrdo> and it fails also
<mrbrdo> because of the texture_from_pixmap
<mrbrdo> it says Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<nosrednaekim> right.... that is controlled by the compiste extenstion..
<nosrednaekim> you sure you have that enabled?
<mrbrdo> i have set it to 1 now
<nosrednaekim> erase the whole section.
<nosrednaekim> and restart X
<mrbrdo> roger
<mrbrdo> still the same :S
<prathap> hi
<prathap> where do i add new repositories if I am running apt-cacher
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: odd... does glxgears work?
<mrbrdo> also there's a weird problem, i have to first do fglrxinfo once, and it just stalls, then i ctrl-c it and start it again, then it works fine
<xtremcer> hello
<mrbrdo> fgl_glxgears works fine yes
<prathap> do I have to add it to the pathmap in apt-cacher?
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: what about glxgears
<nosrednaekim> hey xtremcer
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim yes works too
<mrbrdo> 2k fps
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> what card do you have?
<xtremcer> my kopete can't login in MSN
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim X1350
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: did you just recently install?
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim also i am not using xgl, if i install xserver-xgl, then my x server won't work (i just get the blank screen with X cursor indefinately)
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: with the 8.01 driver, you shouldn't need to
<mrbrdo> ok good
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim i do have quite a few errors from fglrx in dmesg though, i will reboot and pastebin the log
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<mrbrdo> okay
<mrbrdo> btw i am using the latest kernel from gutsy (not hardy), because i have problems with a network driver in the hardy latest kernel. if that means anything
<xtremcer> no , when the Kubuntu installed,the kopete have exsit
<xtremcer> 	
<xtremcer> Already exist
<nosrednaekim> that maybe the problem....
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: yes, but did you just install kubuntu?
<xtremcer> yes sure
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: run this command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: that will update your system and hopefully fix the problem
<mrbrdo> http://pastebin.com/m676c1576 that's xorg log
<xtremcer> now the kopete can down the user list,but the ico is grey
<mrbrdo> http://pastebin.com/m4159c919 and that's dmesg
<xtremcer>  I have updated the system ....(- -)
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim also what about this warning: #
<mrbrdo> (WW) fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards. For XVideo support use Option "TexturedVideo".
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: don't worry about that... thats not affecting texture_from_pixmap (only xv)
<oreth> Trying to start an X Server for World of Warcraft to run in.  Here's my code for the launcher.sh http://pastebin.com/d1cb3a483   the last line is the error I keep getting
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim ok
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: not seeing any errors in there
<mrbrdo> no mostly warnings, but some errors in dmesg log
<mrbrdo> [fglrx:firegl_free_mutex] *ERROR* mutex id 0x00000006 not found in mutex list this one at least
<fanlo> hola
<fanlo> hola
<Captain_Haddock> Anyone familiar with dmraid or know where I can get support for it? It doesn't detect the second drive in my RAID 1 array.
<nosrednaekim> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: the issue appears to be the same as this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/136804
<tyson_> is there a way to have a 'shortcut' directory that will link to a directory on my ntfs partition which is mounted?
<Captain_Haddock> tyson_: symlinks?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: yup.. check out symlinks
<xtremcer> I'll go to install the ATI driver ,thx nosrednaekim,
<tyson_> thanx
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: eh.. what?
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: that has nothing to do with your problem..
<xtremcer> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> xtremcer: unless you solved the msn problem already
<xtremcer> Yes :)
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok:) install the ati driver with the restricted-manager tool
<nosrednaekim> !ati | xtremcer
<ubotu> xtremcer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtremcer> oh
<xtremcer> ATI 9550
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: do you use or have an opinion on LVMs?
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim any more ideas what i can try
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: nope I don't...and never have... but they sound interesting ;)
<Captain_Haddock> They apparently also support mirroring, hence the interest.
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: you can have lvm on top of a raid, yes
<xtremcer> thx uboyu :)
<nosrednaekim> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KR-data> I got an installation of kubuntu running, but I'm unsure on how the "guided" partition thing works, does it delete the entire disk or will it keep Vista and create a dual boot system?
<Captain_Haddock> Lynoure: I can't get my RAID to work in LInux via dmraid. So I was thinking of implementing mirroring directly with LVM.
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: the resizing of a filesystem is not yet quite hasslefree, but well, better than the alternative of fiddling with fixed partitions
<nosrednaekim> guided will keep vista and do dual boot
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: directly? How? :)
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, thanks
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: unless you selected "guided-- use entire disk"
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: lvm is not software raid, software raid is a separate (thought lvm-friendly) beast
<Captain_Haddock> Lynoure: I don't know - that's what wikipedia tells me :P
<Captain_Haddock> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, that's the only guided option I have :S
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: you didn't select it already did you?
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, nopes, but why don't I have the guided option where it won't delete everything?
 * Captain_Haddock wonders why these guided installs never create a separate partition for /home etc.
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: probably because vista made it a bit dangerous to resize its filesystem
<kotlet_> can't connect to internet :(
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: probably because that would sometimes require over 4 partitions.
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, that's no good :S any ideas to make a solution?
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: yes... go back into vista a resize the disk from within vista (there is a tool to do so)
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: then come back into kubuntu and do manual partitioning
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim so any idea?
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, hmm if that's the best option, but then half of my point has fallen :(
<Captain_Haddock> KR-data: you could also speak to vistakiller for some friendly advice :P
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: point?
<vistakiller> what?
<vistakiller> any vista to kill :P
<KR-data> Captain_Haddock, vistakiller sounds fun *gg* unfortunately my sister want's to keep the shit
<nosrednaekim> mrbrdo: no.... sorry. maybe try it with the hardy kernel?
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, that anyone can make a dual boot system without problem, probably fixed in 8.04, but that won't help now :(
<mrbrdo> nosrednaekim i'll try
<nosrednaekim> KR\
<Captain_Haddock> KR-data: :D so vista is just one big partition that spans the entire drive?
<kotlet_> i have adsl modem and can't connect
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: yeah... sorry.... but Vista screws everything up
<vistakiller> kotlet usb modem?
<kotlet_> no. LAN
<tyson_> is there a kde version of nautilus?
<KR-data> Captain_Haddock, no 3 partitions :p
<vistakiller> dolphin,konqueror
<vistakiller> kotlet ethernet?
<Captain_Haddock> KR-data: can't you just move data, nuke one and use that space?
<Dioxin> Caption_Haddock : why dont you install Linux onto a usb drive instead :D
<kotlet_> ethernet
<Captain_Haddock> Captain_Haddock: you mean KR-data?
<KR-data> nosrednaekim, well I look forward to the 8.04 release party and hope for the problem to be solved ;) I've always partitioned manually that's better :p
<nosrednaekim> KR-data: :)
<Captain_Haddock> Is hardy heron due out soon?
<Dioxin> Captain_Haddock : I did the exact same thing last night and it boots fine
<KR-data> Captain_Haddock, I've considered it :p
<kotlet_> plog writes "CHAP auth failed"
<Captain_Haddock> kotlet_: check your un/pw ?
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kotlet_> checking 10000 time
<Captain_Haddock> ah, 3 more months :|
<BluesKaj> Just discovered a not so well known app will run very well in wine , but is an absolute ringer for photoshop without the probs or cost adobe undergoes
<Captain_Haddock> kotlet_: :) Shouldn't you be able to fix this to be "always connected" or something in your modem/router?
<Captain_Haddock> That's how it is on most systems I've used.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: It will probably remain "not so well known" unless you tell us what it is :P
<BluesKaj> there is a linux version of the gimpshop but it doesn't run well in kde
<kotlet_> I don't want to solve problem like that
<BluesKaj> sorry Captain_Haddock , should have mentioned that it's GimpShop
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: If you do end up using lvm mirroring instead of sw raid, do write a howto. There is no real good one yet and at least from bits and pieces it seems like much more hassle than lvm on sw raid
<Captain_Haddock> Lynoure: I'm not terribly capable with this kinda stuff. But if it works, I will. Thanks :)
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<hola> i create a bridge interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 down" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<kotlet_> sorry... the password was wrong. Anyway thanks 4 help
<Captain_Haddock> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMPshop for those interested.
<Captain_Haddock> kotlet_: heh, 10001 FTW :)
<kotlet_> Captain_Haddock, :)
<nosrednaekim> kotlet_: hahaha
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, I ran the Linux version of gimpshop , but it's older and has fewer options
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hate when they do that
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, 'm not a real photonut but it's nice to have a graphics/photo editor that doesn't cost $300
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I wonder if Adobe will sue them. They sued Macromedia pre-merger when the latter introduced tabbed panels :)
<Captain_Haddock> (violated patents apparently)
<tyson_> i am receiving an error when closing dolphin that it is unable to save bookmarks, permission denied. I went to the bookmarks files and i see that root owns them. I am guessing this is the issue. how do i fix this?
<tlayton> hey all. anybody know how i can get kde to auto put the desktop icons on the right like a mac?
<BluesKaj> another reason to avoid dolphin
<tyson_> BluesKaj: which app do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> konqueror
<tyson_> coz, honestly, its interface blows
<hola> tyson_: change the permission, user and grop
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: remove the file
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its actually a problem with kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tyson_> bingo
<mrbrdo> guys
<mrbrdo> if i use gutsy and want kde4, which repo should i use?
<tlayton> so does dolphin still use the .dolphinview and/or .d3lphinview files anymore?  can i remove them?
<mrbrdo> i tried the CD version that has kde4 integrated, but it was very buggy until i upgraded to hardy. i don't want hardy though, so i want to use kde4 on gutsy but if possible, more up-to-date packages
<prathap> hi
<tyson_> ....and there my dumb ass was thinking that konquerer was just a browser!
<prathap> what is the shortcut key to switch desktops in compiz?
<mrbrdo> ctrl-alt left
<tyson_> if i want to remove an app, lets say dolphin, is there a way to find out of removing it will cause problems with other programsS?
<prathap> hmm
<prathap> nothing happens with ctl-alt left mouse click :(
<BluesKaj> kde4 | mrbrdo
<mrbrdo> LEFT keyboard key
<hola> i create a bridge interface and after i removed it with "ifconfig br0 down" but pppoeconf still continue to recognize it, why?
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | mrbrdo
<ubotu> mrbrdo: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mrbrdo> BluesKaj so http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu is the best repo to use?
<mrbrdo> most up to date and so on
<BluesKaj> mrbrdo, aamof, there is a repos that must be commented or disabled in order to install kde4 alongside kde3.5x
<mrbrdo> commented or disabled?
<mrbrdo> which has to be disabled?
<mrbrdo> that site mentions nothing about disabling any repo
<BluesKaj> mrbrdo, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<mrbrdo> it doesn't mention disabling any repo!
<BluesKaj> sorry mrbrdo , I've forgotten ,,it's one of the backports
<bmk789> is there a way to find out what is causing heavy hard drive actuvuty?
<mrbrdo> BluesKaj are you sure you need to disable things so it works?
<mrbrdo> why doesn't it mention that on that page then
<BluesKaj> mrbrdo, why not join #kubuntu-kde4 ...the ppl there can help, I'm sure.
<michi> monmon
<tyson_> i have some folders in vista that have names starting with a . but they are not showing up in konquerer. what gives?
<hola> tyson_: you have to select show hidden files
<NickPresta> tyson_, files or folders starting with a . are hidden by default
<tyson_> thanks
<Artimus> I ended up having to xkill Konqueror this morning because it froze up on a site..  Now, konqueror won't launch again.  I killed all konqueror processes and any extra kio_file processes.  When I run konqueror from a terminal, it sits there, the window never launches, no error messages.  Any ideas short of rebooting?
<swatto> hi all
<BluesKaj> Artimus, afraid to reboot ?
<Artimus> BluesKaj: Running something important, I'd rather not go a few hours without konqueror
<pisec> драсьте
<BluesKaj> !ru | pisec
<ubotu> pisec: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Artimus> There we go, looks like I missed a kio
<jma> when I updated to hardy, somehow my kde3 session won;t start now if I set my Lang=en_CA.UTF-8?
<NickPresta> !hardy | jma
<ubotu> jma: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Captain_Haddock> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jma> ubotu: show I know. I am wondering if there is a easy fix.
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether the KDE 4.0 release event speeches are available for download in higher resoutions yet?
<sep1318> does anyone know of a workaround to allow for suspend/hibernate with fglrx on gutsy?
<sep1318> (ati proprietary driver)
<Maxim000> тест
<Exotic-s4> hello all
<fannagoganna> yo
<Exotic-s4> Would you like to reach adult materials ? Adult videos, photos and etc... ? If yes, you can be a free member of Exotics Forum !  http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!!
<Exotic-s4> Would you like to reach adult materials ? Adult videos, photos and etc... ? If yes, you can be a free member of Exotics Forum !  http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!!
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm looking to clone /home to another drive...  can i even do that if i'm not on a live cd?
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: Is /home on it's own partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> because it seems that no matter what, something in home is being used and preventing it from being unmounted...
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: of course
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: Then yes, you need a live cd
<fannagoganna> you can check which process is holding the device on which /home resides by lsof /device/name
<fannagoganna> you can check your partition setup with df -h
<fannagoganna> from the command line
<Daisuke_Ido> quite a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm familiar with my partition setup :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i wasn't really looking forward to reinstalling, but this drive is dying, and there's not much i can do to save it :\
<Daisuke_Ido> the good news is that i always have a livecd of the latest release handy :)
<Daisuke_Ido> wish me luck.
<mrbrdo> hello guys
<mrbrdo> i followed this guide to install ati drivers (for gutsy): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusionATI?highlight=(compiz)|(fusion)
<mrbrdo> and i don't have direct rendering
<mrbrdo> what should i do?
<mrbrdo> i used restricted-manager and the driver is enabled
<bXi> anyone here having experience with (k)ubuntu on a dell xps m1730?
<TimS> What is a good app for making flow charts?
<adz21c> TimS: tried open office drawing?
<TimS> Not a fan :/
<adz21c> TimS: koffice has one too i think called karbon maybe i can't remember whats its called
<TimS> Kivio
<adz21c> yea
<TimS> Don't like that much either!
<adz21c> ok lol
<adz21c> dunno what to suggest, i never found a program thats been brilliant at it
<mcassino> hola gente linda ubuntera! como dicen que les baila?
<adz21c> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TimS> Okay
<mcassino> ok ... muchas gracias pedazo de mierda, hijo de mil puta
<val0> TimS: are you looking for some king of Visio alternative?
<TimS> Visio?
<val0> !es | mcassino
<ubotu> mcassino: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TimS> I just want to make dead easy flow charts, all the same box style, with links between :p
<mixed> I could be able to play mp3z on amarok, why is it all of a sudden my distro doesn't have a suitable plugin to play mp3z??
<val0> TimS: it's a really neat M$ product
<TimS> Ah
<val0> TimS: you can draw practically anything with it (flow charts, diagrams, circuits, etc) check it out
<mixed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TimS> Sounds good
<val0> TimS: you might be able to run it under wine
<TimS> Ok, Any linux alternatives?
<val0> TimS: and if you only need it short term they offer a 30 day trial I believe
<BluesKaj> mixed, check adept for libxine1-ffmpeg
<tyson_> anyone installed beryl?
<val0> !beryl | tyson_
<ubotu> tyson_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<val0> !compiz | tyson_
<ubotu> tyson_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mixed> BluesKaj, what should I check? how should I do it? thanks for the reply, this is really frustrating, how could amarok all of a sudden not be able to play mp3z??? LoL  this is just straight out bizarre
<BluesKaj> mixed, open adept and type libxine1-ffmpeg in the searcbar
<BluesKaj> err searchbar
<mixed> BluesKaj, I drag and pasted to amarok, that one didn't work, I double-clicked on the song, this time it played
<mixed> it's really weird, anywayzz, I'm hearing music now, BluesKaj, thanks for your help!!!!!!!!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i have a massive gripe with the installer process :\
<BluesKaj> mixed,did you check adept like I suggested ?
<mixed> BluesKaj, no i didnt not, letme try that, I did try reinstalling restricted formats and got a message saying they were aleady installed
<Daisuke_Ido> la-di-da, going through, getting my partitions set up JUST how i like them, and i realize, after going to the next step, that i need to change one minor little detail...  so i hit back.  does it remember what i JUST did?  NO!  it makes me do it aaaaaall over again >:|
<BluesKaj> ok mixed , just be sure
<BluesKaj> to be sure
<mixed> "adept"???
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BluesKaj> adept pkg manager
<SlimeyPete> mixed: it's the main way of installing software, you should familiarise yourself with it
<mixed> I can get to adept_installer
<BluesKaj> I'll bet he's running ubuntu not kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> or familiarise yourself with synaptic if you want to get out without a headache :|
<SlimeyPete> mixed: it's in the K menu
<SlimeyPete> in Kubuntu
<mixed> not, nothing but KDE for me, I don't like gnome
<SlimeyPete> mixed: it's under "system"
<mixed> this KDE menu is really cluttered up, SuSE 10.3 is a whole lot better, however SuSE doesn't have apt-get
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, agreed , I much prefer synaptic to adept even tho it's a gnome app
<Daisuke_Ido> mixed: install kickoff, best of both worlds.
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: that was me :P
<NickPresta> mixed, you can install kicker-kickoff, if you prefer a SuSE-like menu :)
<mixed> what is kickoff?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, oh sorry ...agreed !
<Daisuke_Ido> kickoff is the kmenu suse uses
<SlimeyPete> mixed: I suggest going to kde-apps.org and downloading Tasty Menu, or installing kickoff as NickPresta says.
<Daisuke_Ido> the panel
<SlimeyPete> (I prefer Tasty Menu myself)
<Daisuke_Ido> the irritating vistaesque start "panel"...  sorry i'm being so negative today, the installer has got me a bit miffed
<BluesKaj> !Tasty Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasty menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> BlueSkaj, it's installed!  I think it has to do with my external USB drive
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: it's not in apt or anything
<BluesKaj> ok
<SlimeyPete> though it probably should be - 'tis neat.
<BluesKaj> will check it out
<SlimeyPete> best with a widescreen monitor and/or high res though, as it is quite wide
<Daisuke_Ido> doing the necessary installating now :\
<mixed> NickPresta, I can't install kicker using "Adepter Installer" :-(
<Daisuke_Ido> no, you use adept *manager*
<Daisuke_Ido> this is why i advocate synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> just creating a new / and /home on new partitions, mounting the old ones as regular storage media, then copying over settings and such
<SlimeyPete> mixed: K menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<mixed> SlimeyPete,I got that far, now how do I install kicker-kickoff?
<SlimeyPete> search for "kicker"
<mixed> kicker is installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> is that the only match it found for kicker?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kicker-kickoff
<ubotu> Package kicker-kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to unblock ports in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> that would explain a lot
<mixed> Ddaisuke_Ido, it found a few matches for kicker but it's the only match that's installed
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kickoff
<Daisuke_Ido> cheesypieces: nothing should be blocked by default.
<mixed> I only have "kicker" found in AdepterManager
<ingrid> i have a canon lide 25 scanner and kooka sees it. when i scan however, kooka shows that it's scanning but the scanner does nothing and it shows a black picture. only libsane seems to be installed. do i need anything else?
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> !find kickoff > Daisuke_Ido
<mixed> ubotu then how would I go about installing kickoff?
<Daisuke_Ido> mixed: working on that
<jpatrick> !bot > mixed
<kalorin`> what's the deal with this
<whatverr> yhey
<NickPresta> I have a kicker-kickoff deb that works for Gutsy, if you want it. I don't recall where I got it from though.
<cheesypieces> ok thanks daisuke
<mixed> ubotu is a bot? wow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? wow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> you using gutsy?
<kalorin`> I click on a file from my desktop and hit delete, it opens the progress window and just hangs there
<kalorin`> anyone seen that before?
<Daisuke_Ido> it says kickoff is part of kdebase-workspace
<kalorin`> command prompt, I can delete thins
<whatverr> thas weird
<kalorin`> things
<Daisuke_Ido> so maybe right-click the kmenu, see if it gives you the option to switch?
<ingrid> kalorin`: i have. don't know what's doing it though. use rm to remove it
<mixed> JPatrick, thanks for the bot!
<jpatrick> mixed: it's not mine :)
<kalorin`> ingrid: yeah, that's what I've been doing but that just seems like such low level functionality that it's hard to imagine it not working
<Daisuke_Ido> jpatrick: are you in charge of the installer?  *grumbles*
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<wesley_> why do you need to pay for cedega if it use wine code? and white wich alternative can you play windows games ? it wine seems no direct x support
<jpatrick> Daisuke_Ido: ?
<Daisuke_Ido> jpatrick: just teasing...  i have some issues with the installer's partioner
<jpatrick> Daisuke_Ido: I have nothing to do with Ubitity :)
<Daisuke_Ido> (ubuntu installer, not the kubuntu installer, i guess i should have made that clear)
<g2g591> wesley_: cedega is a fork of wine, cedega has far better directx
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, it's probably the same anymore, isn't it...  iunno
<mixed> slimey_pete,  so it's not possible to install kicker?
<Daisuke_Ido> mixed: right-click your kmenu and see if the suse option is there
<mixed> Daisuke_Ido, no, I do not get an option
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<ingrid> !scanning > me
<Daisuke_Ido> then why is it part of the kdebase-workspace package...
<wesley_> csn you not just start a exe with cedega
<Daisuke_Ido> wesley_: you can, that doesn't mean it's going to work.
<g2g591> mixed: you can install kde3 kicker seperatly from kdepase
<Daisuke_Ido> and cedega's not really all that much better than wine anymore, wine has made a lot of improvements to its direct3d
<lod_> what's the command for finding out media status of iface (100baseTX, 10baseT ..)
<Daisuke_Ido> g2g591: not installing kicker, installing kickOFF
<Daisuke_Ido> big difference.
<wesley_> i got call of duty installed on windows so i wanted to start it from there but i get a error
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't do that.
<mixed> g2g591, I'm installing kickoff, my apologies
<g2g591> Daisuke_Ido: yea, i guess mixed made a typo
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries :D
<wesley_> Couldn't load default.cfg.  Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.
<Daisuke_Ido> getting ready to reboot into my poor poor wiped system
<Daisuke_Ido> ...until i get settings where they should be, that is :D
<Daisuke_Ido> wesley_: yeah, you can't do that
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll need to install it on the linux side if you want to run it
<wesley_> but my home is fukk
<wesley_> full
<Daisuke_Ido> that could be a problem then
<mragrid> can some help me configuring 3d acceleration of my graphic card
<Daisuke_Ido> mragrid: what card?
<mragrid> ATI 320m
<Daisuke_Ido> eek.  i have no ati experience :(
<wesley_> does some one know if call of duty does run in linux on a intel chip
<Daisuke_Ido> and on that note, i reboot
<goop2> my Xmodmdp died =[
<goop2> Xmodmap*
<goop2> it's still there, but it won't do anything
<wesley_> going wipe vista away *Evil*
<Ricket> How do I check which version of kubuntu I have?
<Ricket> I thought I had gotten 7.10 but it seems to be upgrading to 7.10 so I must have something else...
<mixed> How should I install tasty menu?
<jpatrick> Ricket: lsb_release -a
<Ricket> Lol, hmm... how do I open a command window? :-D
<goop2> alt-f2  konsole
<mragrid> does someone know how to check the xorg version
<Marcin_> how can i say kubuntu, that sound output should be over optical connection?
<NickPresta> mragrid, `Xorg -version`
<Ricket> thanks! so I do seem to have 7.10, but it's fetching upgrades to 7.10 right now, so.... i don't know. i'm confused. whatever, i'll just let it upgrade...
<mragrid> nickpresta: thanks
<goop2> Ricket: it may just be updating your programs
<Ricket> goop2: perhaps, but it does say "Upgrading Kubuntu to Version 7.10" - does it do that every time there are app updates?
<mragrid> Please does someone know how to configure 3d acceleration of ATI radeon 320m
<goop2> Ricket: and there is a glitch in Adept that asks you to upgrade to the next version, even if you already have it
<Ricket> Ah, okay, it's probably that glitch then
<mragrid> i have it enabled in kanotix and i want to do the same in kubuntu
<NickPresta> !ati | mragrid
<ubotu> mragrid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cheesypieces> hi guys, can anyone recommend a good cd writing package, preferrably with a gui
<NickPresta> cheesypieces, k3b
<goop2> cheesypieces: k3b > all
<cheesypieces> k3b? thanks guys
<cheesypieces> ok, how about a partition manager?
<cheesypieces> again, with a gui
<goop2> qtparted
<NickPresta> cheesypieces, gparted (or qtparted)
<cheesypieces> fantastic, thanks
<mragrid> ubotu: the problem is that the fglrx does not contain a driver with 3d acceleration support for my card and i noticed that in kanotix its working verry well so please if you know a way throught it i can copy all the informations needed from kanotix and put it in kubuntu to get the card working please tell it to me
<Pici> mragrid: ubotu is a bot.
<mragrid> ubotu: also i think that kanotix use vesa instead of fglrx
<goop2> what he said ^
<Pici> !bot | mragrid
<ubotu> mragrid: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mragrid> ok i understand know
<mragrid> so now i described my problem does anyboy has an idea
<mragrid> come on guys any helpfull information is welcome
<kubuntu_> Flare183_ nennt sich jetzt Flare183
<Flare183> yeah english here
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flare183> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flare183> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tom__> hi! could someone tell me where to go to get info on upgrading ubuntu from feisty to gutsy? thx
<SlimeyPete> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<tom__> I tried using Update Manager and got this: W: GPG error: http://debian.tagancha.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5BC4CFB8EEF818CF
<Ayabara> when I increase volume with my media buttons, a gui-thingy pops up and shows the percentage of the total volume. anyone know where that "comes from". can I configure which of the volumes/levels on my pc it shows?
<Ayabara> after I set pcm as my master volume and reconfigured my media buttons, the gui-thingy doesn't show
<tekteen> Ayabara: I think kmilo runs the multimedia keys
<tekteen> I do not know much though
<sui> tekteen: would be nice if kmilo is the responsible program. last time I searched kmilo it wasn't installed
<Ayabara> tekteen: yep. I think it was kmilo behind the scenes when I remapped the media keys
<Ayabara> they work fine know, but the gui popups disappeared
<tyson_> is there a good, accurate and actually helpful howto on getting compiz working in gutsy kubuntu?
<as2000> anyone know how to center the desktop? I have a .25 inch of space on the left side of monitor
<tekteen> Ayabara: how did you remap the keys
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> I looked everywhere
<Ayabara> tekteen: System Preferences -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<tekteen> Ayabara: ty
<tekteen> !compiz|tyson_
<ubotu> tyson_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mrbrdo> i have only one question: does using XGL improve the speed of KDE4 or it is better without it? i don't need compiz-fusion or anything like that
<tekteen> it is a great guide
<tekteen> it worked for me
<tyson_> ...until it gets to the part where compiz --replace takes away the window borders/frames
<Ayabara> tekteen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<tekteen> Ayabara: ty again
<tekteen> tyson_: it dissapears?
<tekteen> doesn't it come back?
<tom__> could someone give me the name of a channel where people are helpful?
<tyson_> the windows are there, but the frames around them are gone
<tyson_> ...so ya cant drag, close windows, etc...
<tekteen> tyson_: try to install emerald
<tyson_> its installed
<tekteen> tyson_: what errors are there when you try to run it?
<tyson_> none
<Ayabara> tom_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<tyson_> just the windows lose their broders
<tyson_> ....and their borders too
<Ayabara> could you give me the name of a channel where people are not sarcastic ;-)
<BluesKaj> well, tried installing tastymenu with the dpkg -i command and GDebi pkg installer but it won't run in either case. Synaptic says it's installed but how does one enable it ?
<tekteen> Ayabara: #kubuntu-noanswer
<Ayabara> tekteen: :-)
<Maxim000> <tom__>, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<tlayton> BluesKaj: right click the task bar and choose 'add applet to panel'. then pick tastymenu
<BluesKaj> tlayton, thx ...found the page with the instructions
<makers_mark> any way i can launch System Monitor through a keyboard shortcut (similar to ctrl+alt+del/ctrl+shift+esc in win?a
<Odd-rationale> makers_mark: I think it is ctrl+esc
<makers_mark> nope.
<Odd-rationale> makers_mark: hmm
<Ayabara> what packages do I need to build kde-stuff?
<BluesKaj> Ayabara, define kde-stuff
<Ayabara> BluesKaj: taskbar-compiz. what I meant was to get KDE headers
<sigma_1234> it depends on what you are building
<Ayabara> kde4base-dev or something like that?
<BluesKaj> check in adept
<Ayabara> kdelibs-dev maybe. googled and found it in "absolute beginners talk" :-)
<jpatrick> Ayabara: I think I shoved that into gutsy-backports months ago...
<Ayabara> jpatrick: found it with apt, so it looks good
<sigma_1234> you could always google it. someone had to have built it
<jpatrick> Ayabara: aha, I did: kicker-taskbar-compiz and kicker-compiz
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: me!
<Ayabara> jpatrick: ah. you meant those. great!
<Ayabara> does anyone know where I can configure the gui popups that tell me that the volume is set to x% when I change it with my laptop media keys
<sigma_1234> what would you want to change on it? its really basic
<Dioxin> guys is it possible to search apt-get for stuff?
<grim76> Dioxin: use apt-cache search <insert package name here>
<BluesKaj> Dioxin, sudo apt-cache search filename
<Dioxin> what if I only know part of the package name? can I use like *fragment*
<grim76> yes
<Dioxin> cheers
<Dioxin> brb :-P
<the-mouse> hello, guys!
<the-mouse> :)
<the-mouse> i'm running kubuntu edgy and was wondering if i could install kde 4 on it without dist-upgrade. any ideas?
<Ayabara> sigma_1234: because after I configured my media keys, it doesn't show up when I change my volume
<Ayabara> I want to set it to listen for changes to "Front" volume
<martijn81> really, we need a "request software" section on kde-apps.org
<martijn81> something like i.e. http://www.macrabbit.com/cssedit/screenshots/ is really missing
<xevious> how can i remove users from the kdm login screen?
<sigma_1234> the-mouse: the packages are designed for gutsy so dont do it. try the live cd
<xevious> i tried doing it in system settings -> advanced -> login manager, but kdm seems to be using a theme that ignores the settings in that settings app
<the-mouse> sigma_1234, thank you ;)
<sigma_1234> no problem
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> ki chatta cn me?
<BluesKaj> !it | daniele
<ubotu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<goop2> martijn81: IE7 is a rip-off of Firefox, which is available in the repositories
<sigma_1234> lol
<sigma_1234> but true
<martijn81> goop2: cssedit is no IE or FF!
<BluesKaj> FF is trouble some for me ...prefer the automatic tabbed browsing in Konq , no right click "open in tabs" required
<martijn81> Konq rulez
 * martijn81 hopes safari comes the same way
<goop2> well you said something like IE was missing I though..
<BluesKaj> went back to FF for a bit but I missed the konq options
<mrbrdo> does gutsy's xorg already have native AIGLX support?
<mrbrdo> or is that only in hardy?
<BluesKaj> IE7 is being ported to Linux ,or so the rumour goes
<goop2> oh great
<BluesKaj> hehe
<goop2> now we have to have M$ garbage here too
<goop2> out out!
<mrbrdo> finally then we can switch to linux full-time!
<ingrid> IE7? :(
<mrbrdo> is it going to be bundled into KWin?
<adz21c> sounds like Microsfts attempt to provide other OS's with security holes so their figures don't look too bad :P
<BluesKaj> dunno but I think some strange ppl run it in wine or have tried anyway
<goop2> full time? It IS full time for me..
<Ayabara> any tips for a good icon theme for kubuntu?
<goop2> OS-L
<BluesKaj> still keep a windows partition to help my pc newb daughter
<goop2> or NuoveXT
<xevious> BluesKaj: my mom actually prefers linux. she says it's laid out in a more straight forward manner
<goop2> I find it much simpler
<the-mouse> in sept 2004 there were some news about portin FF to Qt, any progress? :(
<BluesKaj> xevious, your mom is exceptional
<cwa2> if you've never used a computer before, linux won't seem any harder than the rest...
<goop2> Firefox3
<goop2> Gran Paridiso
 * jpatrick got (forced) his entire family to use Kubuntu
<goop2> it's still beta though
<the-mouse> FF3 uses QT?
<goop2> yes
<the-mouse> omg
<cwa2> is there a guide for completely reinstalling X for feisty?
<goop2> it's sweet
<BluesKaj> cwa2 , agreed but most laptops come with windows and there's no way around that
<cwa2> BluesKaj- wubi
<the-mouse> where can i download the qt version of FF3? :)
<thomas__> !grub
<goop2> the-mouse: I don't use it though, because the add-ons I use don't support it
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goop2> it's in the repositories
<ingrid> my scanner still doesn't work. if i run scanimage > image.pnm it works but both xsane and kooka see the scanner but doesn't use it. any ideas?
<xevious> BluesKaj: the last computer i built for my mom, i gave her a windows cd and a kubuntu cd and said "figure it out and pick whichever one you want"
<xevious> i went and played music for an hour and then went back and she had a linux desktop and was installing firefox
<the-mouse> goop2, is it in the kubuntu edgy repos?
<goop2> the-mouse: probably
<the-mouse> :D 10d
<xevious> does firefox using Qt mean that it'll integrate with a top menu bar?
<the-mouse> 10x*
<xevious> or would that have to be kde?
<goop2> it means your Google button doesn't look like garbage
<BluesKaj> xevious, very cool :)
<the-mouse> goop2, can you tell me the name of the package, because i can't find it :(
<Ayabara> goop2: NouveXT looks much better than the default. thanks
<goop2> firefox-3.0
<the-mouse> 10x
<goop2> Ayabara: very cool. I like it too
<goop2> Ayabara: I think Crystal is ugly
<Ayabara> goop2: now all I need is a wallpaper and a nice emerald theme :-)
<goop2> Ayabara: sorry, I can't help you there =P
<goop2> though I've been using Baghira for my theme
<BluesKaj> is there a way to get Firefox 3 to launch from the desktop instead of within the folder ?
<the-mouse> goop2, ff3 is only avaible for gutsy, i should really think about upgrading :)
<Ayabara> goop2: think I'll manage :-)
<goop2> the-mouse: I wouldn't if you have an integrated video card
<goop2> the-mouse: but that's just me
<the-mouse> why?
<the-mouse> my video is integrated :)
<goop2> the-mouse: I still haven't gotten mine working with OpenGL
<the-mouse> is it NVIDIA?
<goop2> yep
<the-mouse> I thiunght their drivers were ok... :(
<the-mouse> thought*
<goop2> it worked great with Feisty
<goop2> but it stopped working when I upgraded
<the-mouse> strange....
<the-mouse> as a matter of fact i think my video overlay isn't working and the video is rendered using CPU, not the video card :(
<goop2> some people get it working, but I'm not sure how
<the-mouse> some :D
<Mediapirate> how do you stop iptables in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !nickspam > Nyx
<BluesKaj> the-mouse, post the output ; glxinfo | grep direct
<the-mouse> direct rendering: Yes
<Mediapirate> nm i've done it
<goop2> mine spammed me with this
<goop2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<BluesKaj> the-mouse, ok add these lines to the device section of your Xorg.config file :Option          "VideoOverlay" "on" : and : Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<the-mouse> sec ;)
<BluesKaj> the-mouse, don't copy the : and:
<Mediapirate> what program do i use to burn a bootable iso?
<BluesKaj> k3b should do it
<goop2> K3b > all
<Mediapirate> thanks blueskaj hope it works
<Mediapirate> haha
<the-mouse> going for restart of X ;)
<Mediapirate> thanks also goop2 with your random comment
<goop2> =P
<daniele> Forza Pisa
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, make sure you choose the burn iso option
<Mediapirate> will do
<Mediapirate> but in nero when i burn iso it dosen't work....you have to burn bootable iio
<Mediapirate> iso*
<the-mouse> goop2, i'm back :)
<goop2> pwn
<sofia> I have a wireless card that I can't figure how to get working, anyone who can help?
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, what iso file is it ?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | sofia
<ubotu> sofia: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sofia> BluesKaj, thanks
<Mediapirate> the iso is windows 98
<Mediapirate> why do you ask?
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, maybe your iso won't boot because you don't have your cdrom set as first in the BIOS boot sequence
<seagal> hello i needed to install kuntu because ubuntu have i bug whit adminlogin
<Mediapirate> oh dunno but i sorted that
<nosrednaekim> seagal: then run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Mediapirate> and when i said that i was talkin of in the past
<Mediapirate> but thanks anway blueskaj
<the-mouse> goop2, i think i don't have video overlay, because on my old mothermoard with AGP video vard (GeForce4MX 440) when i move the video window of mplayer the video content moved delayed from the movement of the window and there was a blue space when moving. now the video is moving right with the window and the playback is little choppy, i know that video overlay, the hardware acceleration uses some interlancing methods wich makes the video
<the-mouse> smoother :( sorry for the big post
<seagal> but i only need to know is the new version is good from kubunto because the last time i install i new version i had also i big problem whit i program that was included
<tyson_> what would cause adept manager to say there was an error commiting changes?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: and error commiting changes maybe ;)
<BluesKaj> Mediapirate, youcan burn a W98 iso disk on k3b , by choosing the "Burn CD Image" option .
<crafty_> in order to have a sata DVD drive function, do you have to have a sata hard drive?
<goop2> seagal: try 7.04
<tyson_> i see
<tyson_> :)
<goop2> seagal: when was it that you had troubles?
<seagal> it was something i extrthing program
<Mediapirate> Ok BluesKaj thanks mate
<crafty_> loo?
<seagal> extrackting
<seagal> even on the internet its say that you may never install it
<bugs> what is the command to installl kde\
<goop2> seagal: oh.. what did it do?
<sofia> ok what do I do if I can't enter administrator mode from System Settings?
<Dioxin> guys I'm having a little problem getting xserver to run.. says I dont have any screens... this make sense to anyone?
<crafty_> I can't get my sata DVD writer recognized
<jab> Dioxin: have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , especially the screen section
<goop2> seagal: the default program extracts most stuff. It just doesn't do 7z
<crafty_> wrong forum?
<bugs> what is the terminal command to install kde??
<sourcemaker> is there a way... to see the last error log of the kernel panic?
<seagal> omg ark is so i can't install nothing here whit that ark
<sourcemaker> my system hangs one or twice a day... but i do not know why :-)
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker: yes, its in /var/log/messages.1 (I think)
<the-mouse> sourcemaker, do you have the render accel opntion enabled in xorg.conf? sometimes on nvidia cards xorg xangs :(
<goop2> seagal: Ark isn't an installation program. It will extract Debian packages, but it doesn't install them
<sourcemaker> the-mouse: I will check the config...
<seagal> what is wrong here can't even log in
<the-mouse> goop2, i tryed your options in xorg.conf, but it's the same
<goop2> seagal: Just right click and click 'Install package'
<sourcemaker> the-mouse: yes.. I have... default configuration generated by the nvidia configuration tool... should I disable this option?
<seagal> whit su command
<sourcemaker> the-mouse: there is nothing in /var/log/messages...
<the-mouse> try and see if it hangs again ;)
<goop2> the-mouse: it was actually Blueskaj who said that
<the-mouse> ups sorry
<Mediapirate> i'm off guys
<seagal> can sobody help me out i bit
<Mediapirate> have a good night
<sourcemaker> the-mouse: I will be back... if the problem remains :-)
<the-mouse> ;)
<goop2> seagal: use sudo
<bugs> What is the terminal command to install KDE??
<the-mouse> oks guys, i'll be off to bed
<the-mouse> good night ;)
<the-mouse> 10x to all
<posingaspopular> bugs: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<goop2> later
<bugs> posingaspopular thank you
<seagal> i do's nothing
<bugs> posingaspopular   I get Invalid operation kde-desktop
<bugs> it helps when I put    " install "
<bugs> posingpopular Now Im getting Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<goop2> seagal: are you trying to get a root shell?
<bugs> do I need to update my repos first??  and if so do you have the one I need?
<bugs> yes it is root
<nosrednaekim> bugs: its "kubuntu-desktop"
<seagal> i try to login my desktop as admin
<seagal> but if hive my pasword its whrong but its right
<seagal> that is strange
<bugs> Y E S it is thank you
<goop2> seagal: as far as I know Ubuntu doesn't actually have an Admin account
<seagal> and i try to find out haw to remove that bug
<seagal> apt-get
<seagal> and ark but if i uninstal it it blocking
<goop2> apt-get configure -a I think
<seagal> i work whit kubuntu
<seagal> don't know what to do i like linux but so dificult
<goop2> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jab> challenging, not difficult ;)
<goop2> seagal: it can be difficult if you run into problems
<goop2> but once you get it set up problems are very rare
<snikker> i've got a problem with vmware (libpng12.so.0 error) under amd64... can you help me?
<nitrowv> what determines defaults for opening various files such as .jpeg or .wmv?
<goop2> snikker: I've never tried using VMware, but do you have libpng12?
<snikker> goop2: yes, i've got it...
<goop2> nitrowv: you can right click on them and change the settings
<nitrowv> goop2: thank you!
<snikker> goop2: it doesn't work after some updates...
<xevious> anyone know how to remove users from the list on the default kubuntu kdm theme?
<danielontop> test
<goop2> xevious: System Settings > User Management
<xevious> goop2: user management doesnt have anything for that setting. under advanced, login manager has options to show or hide users
<xevious> but it doesnt affect the theme that kubuntu has
<BluesKaj> too bad themouse left , I was called away for a few mins ...had some more suggestions for him
<xevious> it's kind of bad that kubuntu's login manager in system settings doesnt actually affect the login screen
<xevious> it can, but you have to edit files to disable the kubuntu theme first
<tyson_> i have a program i want to start when i log in. i understand i need to place a 'link' in the /user/share/autostart folder, but how do i make a link?
<goop2> tyson_: right click and select Create New Link
<goop2> to application
<goop2> then type the name of the application under command I think
<tyson_> right click what
<tyson_> the program whre its installed?
<goop2> tyson_: anywhere in the window
<goop2> in /user/share/autostart
<alteregolio> meow
<alteregolio> high
<xevious> drool
<goop2> tyson_: as an example, you can right click the desktop and click new link to application
<alteregolio> what the hell is this kernel , works not correct with p5k
<goop2> tyson_: and put 'firefox' as the command
<tyson_> not on my desktop you cant
<alteregolio> atl1 csum wrong pkt_flag:1600 ( dmsg)
<tyson_> i see in the menus for konqurer that i can make a new link, and am trying to do it like thaat
<goop2> tyson_: Yeah
<goop2> tyson_: that's the idea
<hola> how i can remove bridge interface
<sd32> how do i disable ipv6  in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> anyone able to link FF3 beta2 to a desktop icon , if so how is it done ?
<goop2> I just did it like 2 seconds ago
<goop2> BluesKaj: right click and hit create new link
<goop2> and in command type firefox-3.0
<BluesKaj> no such option goop2
<goop2> then give it a pretty firefox icon
<goop2> seriously?
<goop2> mine must be an anomoly
<goop2> BluesKaj: it's the top option on my computer.. and I have the default desktop I think
<BluesKaj> what in the FF folder are you right clicking to create the new link ?
<hola> how i can remove bridge interface
<bfrog> is there someway to have knetworkmanager handle the wireless connection after setting it to manual?
<bfrog> like, I set it to manual
<martijn81> howto auto identify in konversation?
<goop2> BluesKaj: I'm right clicking the desktop
<bfrog> now I want to go back to knetworkmanager handling it
<seagal> audio is also hard to handle
<goop2> seagal: I have the problem with integrated sound cards not doing mixing
<goop2> I put in an old sound card, and it didn't work with modern filetypes
<seagal> what program is good for movie and cd i have amorok but its more like tik..tik
<martijn81> seagal: for movie check out kmplayer or vlc
<goop2> seagal: I used to use VLC and XMMS, but then I went back to the defaults
<seagal> and cd audio
<goop2> XMMS is a nice little audio player, but it has way too much gain on it
<martijn81> seagal: for sound, check whether you have the file compete and the right codecs installed
<martijn81> *complete
<goop2> BluesKaj:did you get it working?
<BluesKaj> nope
<seagal> codec if dificult to find because is creative soundcard and don't even know haw to unpacking files
<BluesKaj> the link fails
<goop2> BluesKaj: weird
<BluesKaj> what are you linking to in the FF folder ?
<goop2> BluesKaj: you have a link to an application, and as an application command 'firefox-3.0'?
<goop2> I'm not
<goop2> I just right-click the desktop
<Duesentrieb> hi all.
<goop2> and click 'Create New < Link to Application'
<seagal> i don't suport my card
<BluesKaj> goop2, KDEInit could not launch 'firefox-3.0'.: Could not find 'firefox-3.0' executable
<Duesentrieb> i'm looking for a way to convert kivio graphics to pdf or eps on the command line. on the gui, it can be done using the print-to-file interface. now i'm wondering if there is a standard "print this" interface for document-.oriented kde programs? using dcop, maybe?
<goop2> BluesKaj:did you install it through the repositories?
<BluesKaj> no, untarred it
<BluesKaj> it's a bz2 file
<goop2> oh.. that would be a problem then..
<BluesKaj> FF3 beta2
<BluesKaj> what repos has it ?
<hola> how i can remove bridge interface
<jackault> If I install ubuntu-desktop does that get gnome and compiz along with it?
<goop2> BluesKaj: one of the defaults
<BluesKaj> that's not beta 2 is it ?
<jughead> what's a nice easy way to get redeye out of a pic?  kubuntu gutsy here.
<jackault> speaking of compiz, I tried to get it on kde and end up with a white screen, what's up with that?
<goop2> BluesKaj: dunno
<goop2> BluesKaj: I had assumed it was the latest
<goop2> jughead: I use The GIMP. I read that to burn tool works good for that
<BluesKaj> looking synaptic
<seagal> i have i beep instead of sound
<goop2> BluesKaj: no.. it's actually Alpha 8
<seagal> its like i fly
<BluesKaj> yeah goop2 , I see that ...tried that before , not the same as beta 2
<Bizzeh> hey, about to install kubuntu 7.10 amd64, can kde4 run on amd64?
<BluesKaj> Bizzeh, yes
<Bizzeh> ty
<BluesKaj> good luck tho
<goop2> anybody know if there's a way to make KDE4 not look like a rip-off of Vista?
<goop2> Vista is a rip-off of KDE4, so I don't see why they would copy it..
<Bizzeh> vista was in development many moons before kde4
<Bizzeh> and in design long before that
<goop2> they still took stuff from KDE
<MaTiAz> Like what?
<goop2> the menu
<Bizzeh> really?
<goop2> yeah
<Bizzeh> is that why i have the unofficial build for xp
<Bizzeh> released 4 years ago
<Bizzeh> that menu was designed not long after xp
<goop2> the KDE4 menu
<Bizzeh> the vista menu, was ripped off by kde
<goop2> I saw it in KDE-Look long before Vista came out
<Bizzeh> goop2: vista has a development cycle, just like kde
<Bizzeh> vista didnt just suddenly apear
<Doctor_Nick> KDE4 more like KDEBORE
<Doctor_Nick> blammo
<Bizzeh> its been in development sice just after xp came out
<Bizzeh> was designed before xp even came out
<goop2> yeah, right.. it takes a long time to get it from PPC to x86
<MaTiAz> ehh what?
<goop2> that was a joke
<MaTiAz> lol
<Bizzeh> goop2: a friend of mine works at microsoft, when xp sp1 was released, he was hired to work on "longhorn". when he got there, all the gui and everything, was already designed and working
<Bizzeh> he was charged with making old apps run
<Bizzeh> so, back compat, and various other small things, for 2 years....
<goop2> ouch
<Bizzeh> i first saw kde4 anounced about 2 years ago
<seagal> eny one know to find out abaut sound problem my icon its marketh whit i red dot in it
<Bizzeh> just after vista look and design was finalised
<goop2> seems like it takes forever for M$ to get anything done
<goop2> why is that?
<Bizzeh> the billions of applications that exist?
<Bizzeh> the trillions of possible combinations of windowing there is
<Bizzeh> the quadrillions of possible hardware combinations
<goop2> that doesn't mean they should be so much slower than everyone else
<Bizzeh> no, it means they actualy take time and remove as many bugs as possible, rather than doing what linux distros do and "just release"
<Bizzeh> "if it works on my system, it works"
<goop2> and it isn't like they're writing a new kernal or anything. They've been using NT for ages
<Bizzeh> haha
<Bizzeh> you know nothing about development at all
<Bizzeh> or any os development
<Bizzeh> or driver development
<Bizzeh> or anything....
<goop2> meh
<Bizzeh> infact, i dont wanna get banned from here
<goop2> I just know what works on my computer..
<Bizzeh> so to protect myself from your ignorance, im gonna ignore you
<goop2> and what doesn't
<goop2> sweet
<martijn81> lo
<martijn81> lol
<Bizzeh> Added *!*@206.152.188.242 to ignore list
<goop2> wylde
<goop2> funny thing is I'll be getting a new IP tomorrow anyway
<goop2> lol
<vzduch> Bizzeh: central Open Source philosophy: Release early, release often.
<vzduch> that's how bugs get found and ultimately fixed
<goop2> pwnt
<hola> how i can remove bridge interface
<Bizzeh> thats how bugs are found and, the entry point closed, but not actualy patched
<goop2> which is actually part of why it takes ages for M$ to release an OS
<vzduch> Bizzeh: a bug is not necessarily a security hole
<goop2> actually they do get fixed much faster if you actually know where they are
<Kohlrabi> imho it's the wrong philosophy to let the users stumble into bugs
<Bizzeh> its a developers job to find as remove bugs
<Bizzeh> not the users
<Kohlrabi> but if you don't like that you can use debian stable
<vzduch> Kohlrabi: then use Debian stable, please :D
<goop2> that's where there's stable software. and unstable software released seperately
<Bizzeh> what i dont like is, all distros come with xorg ati driver, which hasnt worked in years
<Kohlrabi> vzduch: yeah, I would, if it worked with my hardware :P
<Bizzeh> because of a petty stuck up, anal view on closed drivers
<vzduch> Kohlrabi: then use Windoze, please :D
<Kohlrabi> Bizzeh: aren't you the guy from #reactos?
<Bizzeh> im A guy from there yes
<Kohlrabi> ok :)
<Kohlrabi> vzduch: I use "Windows"
<goop2> Linux was never meant to be a commercial project, why should so much responsibility be put on the developers?
<martijn81> goop2: yeah, but if you want it to make a success....
<goop2> the Ubuntu project is meant as a community thing, where everyone has some ammount of involvment
<martijn81> look at mac, they survive in that way
<Bizzeh> if you want to make anything a success, you need to apeal to the lowest common denominator
<Bizzeh> thats why britany spears is famous
<Bizzeh> she was hot when she was 16
<vzduch> and what's left of that?  now she's mentally insane..
<Kohlrabi> You are comparing Britney to a Linux distribution?
<goop2> exactly
<Kohlrabi> long shot...?
<goop2> Linux isn't a shaven whore
<Bizzeh> no, im just saying
<Bizzeh> if you want something to "sell" you need to apeal to lowest of the low
<goop2> bums can't afford computers
<smeril> Can somebody please help me getting on with flash to kubuntu i havent been able to watch youtube and use flash websites since i installed linux
<smeril> on open suse it worked perfect
<goop2> smeril: just install the flash plugin in Adept
<smeril> i have flash installed but i get error mesage everytime it tryes to use it
<goop2> you may have to open up the restricted repositories
<goop2> smeril: do you have the non-free plugin?
<smeril> name of the error is 11(sigsegv)
<Bizzeh> flash is broke
<seagal> where can i find drivers alternate for my card creative audigi2
<vincent_> hello i m french i m newbies i want go in the IRC french
<smeril> I am not sure which one i have i have tryed adobe etc and some other i dont know the name of
<vincent_> who can't help me ?
<goop2> try #kubuntu-fr
<vincent_> think YOU
<smeril> anybody who knows?
<goop2> try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<smeril> nothing happends
<smeril> it says 0 0 0
<seagal> i found i lnk for my problem but never done it before
<seagal> http://files.printf.dk/guides/audigy2.htm
<seagal> can sombody tel me if that is working
<seagal> because i think you know al match more than i
<smeril> how can it be so hard to get the flash to work?
<_BlueLaguna> Anyone know how to reduce the taskbar size in KDE4? :-/
<goop2> smeril: dunno.. I've never had a problem with it, that's strange
<pou4ever> Bonsoir
<smeril> how did you do? do i have to first delete the old version and then install the new?
<goop2> smeril: you could try that
<smeril> whats the comand for that
<smeril> ?
<goop2> I would do it right in Adept
<harry__> hello.. I have a new install of ubuntu and cannot see my yahoo news videos, how do I make my newly installed flashplayer work?  sudo apt-get install flashplayer and it worked but still cant see the news vids
<pou4ever> who is Fr?
<vzduch> !fr | pou4ever
<ubotu> pou4ever: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goop2> the french chanel is #kubuntu-fr if you're interested
<pou4ever> thx
<david__> help, how do i unlock the database, adept wont start because   it says my database is locked or being used by another application?
<goop2> if it isn't being used, you can try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<david__> goop2: ok ill try that thanks
<smeril> i am giving up
<goop2> heh.. sorry
#kubuntu 2008-01-27
<jerware> hi
<smeril> is there any alternative way to install flash?
<ubuntu> hello
<david__> smeril: go to adobe and download  it and follow the instructions
<smeril> i have
<david__> it should work then
<jckl> can someone tell me the package name to install oss/
<david__> do i have to put the medibuntu repository on to download skype?
<tekteen> david__: no but it is the easy way
<david__> tekteen: ok thanks
<david__> it dosent seem  to be in the canonical repositorys
<tekteen> I think it is in the partners repo
<david__> ok
<jerware> is operation of dia similar to of visio?
<jerware> end user operation.
<gaero> 'lo there
<tekteen> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> oh well
<david__> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<niall_> you can download skype from the skype website?
<niall_> there's a ubuntu deb pacakge
<seagal> well i give up still no sound
<david__> ill just use the medibuntu repository
<HenkerHenning> hi@all
<gaero> my kde4 on gutsy doesn't view all blank cd or dvd
<gaero> somebody have an issue for that please ?
<tekteen> gaero: go to #kubuntu-kde4
<tekteen> we only help with kde3
<gaero> i'm on it tekteen
<tekteen> and not one is there?
<tekteen> no one*
<david__> i dont like kde4
<gaero> may be they are asleep right now
<tekteen> gaero: may be
<tekteen> but no one here knows
<seagal> did somebody hear news abaut i virus
<HenkerHenning> No, sorry
<tekteen> or else they would be in kubuntu-kde4
<tekteen> seagal: yep
<gaero> ok no pb
<jerware> how can i recal what version of kde im running ?
<jerware> recall
<seagal> that will do damage
<tekteen> seagal: we can not get it
<HenkerHenning> iVirus? is it some new Aplle-Design? ;-)
<david__> jerware: in kcontrol
<seagal> i don't know if linux only works here like it now is i trow it away i hole night and day i work on it for nothing
<seagal> that virrus is bye mail it ataacks as soon that you open that
<HenkerHenning> heard this 1000 times before
<seagal> and you harddick is the dinner for it ;)
<darwin81> Ubuntu recently released a "Desktop Course" consisting of 10 lessons. Is anything like that planned for Kubuntu?
<tekteen> I hope so
<posingaspopular> how do I get into a bash shell? ctrl alt back space isn't working
<seagal> tekteen --> do you know something abaut sound drivers for linux
<seagal> ineed to find i solution for my card whit mandriva it works
<seagal> but it have also i lot of bugs mandriva i like more ubuntu maybe kubuntu
<Dioxin> guys I think I need to install the files from this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/1.1.0-1
<Dioxin> can I get an idiots guide please
<Dioxin> do I need all 3 files? do I just unzip them and see whats inside for instructions?
<Dragnslcr> posingaspopular- ctrl-alt-backspace restarts the X server. If you need a shell, the easiest thing to do is to just open Konsole
<Dioxin> oh for anyone answering me I need to do everything from the command line cos xserver refuses to start
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> I need to change the xine video output from xv to anything else (compiz + intel 965...)
<rysiek|pl> but when I change to *anything* else, I get "Failed to initialize, using auto" (where auto == xv)
<rysiek|pl> any hints?
<rysiek|pl> I'm on gutsy
<seagal> i'm gone bye
<sizzle> how to see my NTFS drive?
<tekteen> open the computer and look at it
<jerware> what is the application of "fiddling" with kernel parameters (such as through /proc for example) ?
<jerware> when is it usefull/necessary to resort to such a task (of fidling with kernel parameters).
<tekteen> jerware: I have never needed to do it
<jerware> tekteen: im just reading an article on 'why linux'.
<tekteen> url?
<sizzle> does anyone know the terminal command to mount and see my NTFS drive?
<jerware> out of curiosity.
<jerware> tekteen: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxEditorial-Advantage.html
<Kohlrabi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<jerware> right after the paragraph on DLL HELL
<Kohlrabi> !ntfs | sizzle
<ubotu> sizzle: please see above
<Kohlrabi> mmh
<Kohlrabi> :D
<sizzle> thx
<Kohlrabi> bp
<Kohlrabi> np*
<tekteen> jerware: so why did you ask
<tekteen> ?
<jerware> my question is who gives a fuck.
<jerware> you mean about the kernel fiddling ?
<tekteen> yep
<teodra> hi.. i want to know.. what's the diference between ubuntu and kubuntu?? only the interface?? or something else?
<jerware> yeah.
<tekteen> I use many things in that article every day
<Bizzeh> teodra: ubuntu runs gtk/gnome, and kubuntu runs qt/kde
<Bizzeh> gtk is a horrible mess, qt is not
<Bizzeh> kde is fat, gnome is less so
<edward> kde is phat
<teodra> hehe :) gnome is good to:P
<Bizzeh> gnome is older than me also
<tekteen> jerware: also a lot of the things in the article only a company running a "always up" server would care
<teodra> i use gnome.. but now i will use kde :D
<teodra> Bizzeh: in the moment iam instaling kubuntu:)
<sizzle> I now have read but no write access
<sizzle> how do I gain write access
<blizzzek-kde4> gn8
<dmaster> has anyone gotten find_iso to work?
<bmk789> xbacklight isnt doing anything under this intel driver, is there a fix?
<Kovert> is there a chanel that deals with Xgl?
<Persona> hi
<Kovert> hi
<Qrawl_> Im reinstalling Kubuntu
<Kovert> good better then reinstalling vindowz
<Qrawl_> Ubuntu is slower and buggy
<posingaspopular> hi im trying to fix the graphics issues i had from upgrading from kubuntu gutsy to kubuntu fesity on an dell precision m70. one problem is that I keep gettnig 'xorg.conf' does not exist
<Qrawl_> you have that backwards I hope
<Bizzeh> <Kovert> good better then reinstalling vindowz <<< whats vindowz?
<Kovert> made by some vampyres in redmond
<posingaspopular> Qrawl_: oops yea, second time i made that mistake today ;p
<Bizzeh> thats windows
<Bizzeh> and its better than being made by hippie sheep
<Qrawl_> this isnt a helpful thing to say. but I never upgrade.  I do fresh installs of new versions
<Kovert> correct it isnt helpfull :-)
<Qrawl_> then help  him
<Kovert> if i knew the answer I would
<lordrayden> hi
<Qrawl_> oh
<Qrawl_> I like how Im installing Kubuntu on this computer now, while still usinng IRK
<lordrayden> i have an amd64 and want to know what software support I have on those 64 bit, or maybe should I install a 32 bit kubunt? :)
<Qrawl_> I dont have to stare at boring install screens or do something productive
<SlimeyPete> lordrayden: almost everything works on 64-bit AFAIK
<adz21c> lordrayden: I am yet to encounter anything that I can't do on 64bit these days, if your unsure then stick to 32bit
<Persona> sorry
<Persona> about 64 bir
<Persona> bit
<Persona> I had problems in the past
<goop2> I just enabled the nVidia driver and it's far worse than the generic Kubuntu video driver
<Persona> now is everything working properlu?
<adz21c> seems fine these days Persona
<lordrayden> i'm new 2 linux, windows is far more selective :D
<Persona> and real improvements?
<adz21c> i used to have no end of drivers not yet x64
<adz21c> but now everything is great
<lordrayden> btw, 64 bit nvidia drivers 4 linux video?
<lordrayden> aham
<lordrayden> tnx
<adz21c> even flash plugin works under firefox and konqueror since the nspluginwrapper
<rysiek|pl> HA!!
<rysiek|pl> got the bugger!
<lordrayden> adz, do u use kubuntu regularly? I have an 8 GB HDD to try it, is it enough?
<rysiek|pl> you can have BOTH video AND compiz on intel 965! now, to get this into ubuntu wiki
<g2g591> lordrayden: thats a bit small ....
<adz21c> i use kubuntu pretty much exclusively, i only switch to windows when I wanna game (where wine or cedega just dont cut it)
<Ihab> I have ATI vga card and I'm right now downloading Kubuntu, will I have a problem during or after installation ?
<Persona> mmm
<Bizzeh> Ihab: yes
<g2g591> lordrayden: ive used 5, not counting my /home
<Persona> ati is horrible for me
<Persona> (and i´ve got one)
<Bizzeh> the ancient ati driver shipped with kubuntu because of the stuck up nature of the project, doesnt work
<Persona> bur you can use envy
<Bizzeh> there is no point what so ever for it to be there
<lordrayden> I said 4 tryout kubuntu, I have also 80, 120 and 350 gb drives, but y it takes so much?
<Bizzeh> you need to grab fglrx
<lordrayden> i just wanna see how i can expect...
<Persona> I had to use prop drivers
<Ihab> Bizzeh:Thanks so I've to google for it
<adz21c> lordrayden: why does what take so much?
<lordrayden> how much hdd space can it eat? :)
<lordrayden> ?
<adz21c> lordrayden: your 8GB is more than enough for a standard installation and a play about (i.e. don't intend to store any large files with it)
<lordrayden> tnx adz
<Persona> [Ihab] you coud habe a look here http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Persona> oops
<goop2> lordrayden: I'm using a 500gb HD
<goop2> lordrayden: though I have installed it on 5gb
<lordrayden> goop, do U work on a tv network to need that? :D
<goop2> =D
<lordrayden> aham :)
<goop2> I just want to have more space than everyone else =P
<lordrayden> My PC only serves me :))
<lordrayden> gop, may I suggest another 500gb in mirror raid? :D
<lordrayden> just 2 make sure
<lordrayden> :)
<Bizzeh> on tuesday, kubuntu is making amove from a 20gb partition on my main disk
<Bizzeh> to its own 250gb disk
<goop2> well I do have a 120 as well
<lordrayden> bizzeh, first I have 2 make sure
<Bizzeh> bringing my grand total to, 2 250gb sata2, 2 500gb sata2, and a 160gb usb2
<lordrayden> i only tried debian stable till now
<lordrayden> ubuntu is a mistery
<lordrayden> yet
<goop2> I would have installed Gentoo, but it looked at my hard drive and died
<lordrayden> that's y i got here, 2 make sure i don't waste time, and now I go install it and c U later :)
<goop2> kk
<user_> hey guys.  quick question: how do i make all files within a folder writable by all users?
<lordrayden> gooop, did U bring flowers at th funeral?
<goop2> that's the one thing I didn't do
<Dr_willis> Heres an inter4esting little quirk i just saw. using samba, on ubuntu as a fileserver. I got a 'publicfiles' share, and theres also a 'publicfiles.exe' and 'publicfiles.cmd' and 'publicfiles.pif' and 'publifciles.lnk'
<user_> i understand changing permissions, but when new files are added to the folder (my music folder to be exact), i have to manually change the permissions for each individual file... is there a way to automate this?
<Dr_willis> Theres the umask option I belive that can dot hat. but thats not a 'per directory' sort of thing
<Dr_willis> Make a little script that does the command needed to set the permissions, and run it every so often i guess. :P
<lordrayden> k, goop, c u later, I'll try kubuntu and bring some flowers later, btw, where did U burry it?
<user_> dr_willis: that's what i thought someone was going to say :/
<goop2> lordrayden: in my CD collection
<Dr_willis> of course there may be other ways to do what ever it is you are tyring to acomplish. :) depending on the details
<user_> dr_willis: would a simple bash do the trick?  that's all i really can do (and poorly at that)
<Dr_willis> a bash chmod command would be what i would use.
<Dr_willis> why do you need the files writeable by all users?
<lordrayden> lol goop, is it left or right? just so I dont make any mistakes :((
<user_> dr_willis: all i want is when files are added to my music folder, that they are writable, so that when running Amarok or other media players, the ID3 tags can be edited without running the media player as root
<Dr_willis> user_,  Hmm.. if you run the player as the person owning the files. they should be writeable..
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like there may be deeper details to whats going on.
<goop2> lordrayden: I keep my CDs on a coulum, but it's marked Gentoo, so it should be easy to find
<user_> dr_willis: right... that's what I thought, but it will only let me edit song files if i run the media player as root!
<Dr_willis> user_,  Where exactly are these files at?
<user_> dr_willis: home directory/Music
<Dr_willis> and how are new files getting there?
<lordrayden> thnx, I hope yte lillies is nice, and otherwise, I have 2 reboot and mourn it later :)
<user_> dr_willis: we'll say iTunes ;)
<lordrayden> bye 4 now
<goop2> ttyl
<Dr_willis> if the user is copying files to his own home/Music - then  he should be the owner.
<Dr_willis> by running stuff as root. anythign root saves will be owned by root.
<user_> dr_willis: i know... that's what I can't figure out
<Dr_willis> check the permissions/pwnership of the parent dir.
<rysiek|pl> guys, need lil' help here
<rysiek|pl> anybody on kubuintu right now?
<user_> dr_willis: i'll look into it more.  thx
<user_> rysiek|pl: probably most of us ;)
<goop2> rysiek|pl: if you see someone here who isn't let me know
<rysiek|pl> I need exact ENGLISH captions on certain menu entries in Kaffeine (writing a wiki entry, but I am using a t5ranslation here...)
<goop2> rysiek|pl: I'll give em the beatdown
<rysiek|pl> goop2, user_: well, y'know, at #ubuntu.pl basically gentoo'ers rule ;)
<user_> boo! :)
<goop2> oh, well.. uh.. Gentoo is cool too..
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo... anybody can help?
<user_> rysiek|pl: what, you just want someone to run kaffeine???
<rysiek|pl> user_: exactly, and type me the captions on certain menu entries
<goop2> rysiek|pl: that seems easy enough
<rysiek|pl> user_: I can re-translate them to english myself, but I would rather have them as they really are ;)
<user_> rysiek|pl: i don't have long, but i can help (going for drinks soon :))
 * user_ is running kaffeine 
<rysiek|pl> user_: ok, fire up kaffeine and tell me: in the main menu
<rysiek|pl> user_: 5th item - "Settings"?
<goop2> user_: no fair.. I'm not going for drinks =(
<user_> rysiek|pl: there.
<rysiek|pl> user_: is it named "settings"
<user_> goop2: bwahahaha! :)
<user_> rysiek|pl: yes
<rysiek|pl> user_: ok, in settings, then, 5th from the top - "Xine engine parameters"?
<user_> rysiek|pl: exactly
<rysiek|pl> user_: ok, and in Xine engine parameters, "video" (3rd from the top), and in "video" - first tab on the left handside is?
<rysiek|pl> "Basic options"?
<user_> "beginner options"
<rysiek|pl> ok
<rysiek|pl> thanks, that's all I needed :)
<rysiek|pl> user_: ^^
<user_> rysiek|pl: easy enough :)  Couldn't you have just used an english copy???
<rysiek|pl> user_: well, I would have to install it, wouldn't I? ;)
<rysiek|pl> and I didn't want to fight with translations, etc
<user_> rysiek|pl: your english is pretty good
<rysiek|pl> user_: methinks me knows ;) but you know, everything can be translated in a few different ways
<goop2> very good actually
<rysiek|pl> user_: so I just wanted to get sure
<user_> rysiek|pl: ok, glad i could help
<user_> now... for those drinks
<user_> goop2... you in pennsylvania?
<goop2> sadly enough, most English speaking people don't have that good of English
<goop2> no I'm not
<goop2> I'm not 18 yet either
<rysiek|pl> otherwise some n00b could get lost in translation, somewhere between "Basic" and "Beginner" options ;)
<rysiek|pl> user_: thanks for the help, getting back to wiki-ing
 * rysiek|pl is a-wiking!
<user_> rysiek|pl: np.  we need more helpful people like you
<user_> goop2: take care, man
<user_> gn all
<goop2> kk
<goop2> later
<rysiek|pl> user_: heh, thanks, same goes about you ;)_
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. speaking of Wiki. Is there some sort of offline wiki editor, so i can make pages/check them and so forth.. then just cut/paste to the ubuntu wiki page
<Dr_willis> with a preview of course. :)
<Dr_willis> I know i can just use a text editor
<goop2> seems to me Kate would do the same thing, but maybe I just don't understand
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: hmmm... you could always install apache, php, mysql, download the wiki engine, ...
<rysiek|pl> or... perhaps not. ;)
<Dr_willis> rysiek|pl,  yea. thats  a little over kill. :)
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: OO.o can do that
<goop2> oh yeah
<Dr_willis> oo.o can do wiki pages? Cool.
<nosrednaekim> export as wiki
<goop2> never thought of that
<goop2> I just tried to install nVidia, but it complains I need to shut down X to do it..
<rysiek|pl> goop2: uhm, are you installing the drivers from nvidia.com?
<lordrayden> hi again
<lordrayden> i can't install kubuntu koz I don't have a floppy drive?!!!?
<lordrayden> that's the error
<sk84> what is the correct comand for installing netscape navigator 9?
<lordrayden> sk84: --silence 4 all :))
<stdin> sk84: you go to http://browser.netscape.com/ and install it, but it's going to die soon
<aless> hi, is it possible to hide the applications in the task bar which dont belong to this desktop?
<sonoftheclayr> aless: Yes, I'ts under the panel settings I think
<stdin> aless: right click the panel -> configure panel -> taskbar
<aless> thanks a lot :)
<sk84>      i changed my min mind i will get firefox instead but i had some problems with it
<regeya> klaatu barada nikto
<aless> btw, i remember there was this cool window system, xgl i believe it was called right? is it possible to install it in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | aless
<ubotu> aless: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> aless: works pretty well, specially if you don't have an ATI
<aless> damn, i have an ATI :(
<Bizzeh> it works well on nvidia
<Bizzeh> because nvidia pay for linux nvidia driver dev
<aless> thanks a lot, i'll remember it when i upgrade my system
<Bizzeh> and pay people to not develop better open ati drivers
<aless> and what's the problem with ati? they arent interested?
<Bizzeh> ati make their own drivers that are very good
<Bizzeh> the fglrx drivers
<Qrawl> why do I have to do the Dist Upgrade thing after installing the 7.10 CD
<Bizzeh> Qrawl: you dont
<nosrednaekim> aless: they are good NOW... but back when gutsy was released they were still not quite "getting it"
<Bizzeh> you do a package update
<nosrednaekim> aless: basically, ATI was evil, but when AMD bought them out.. they became good
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Qrawl> its making me "upgrade to Gutsy
<Bizzeh> nvidia where evil, still are, always will be
<Qrawl> I already have a 7.10 CD.  is my CD old already?
<aless> :)
<Qrawl> now its frozen
<niall_> uh oh
<niall_> yeah
<niall_> you didn't want to do that ;x
<Qrawl> so what do I do
<Qrawl> and why did this happen
<niall_> did it fail to do the update? Say couldn't commit them or something?
<Qrawl> that happened in Adept
<niall_> yeah
<niall_> that happened to me, I found a way to fix it
<Qrawl> then asked me to upgrade
<niall_> you don't want to upgrade though, you're already 7.10
<niall_> that just messes it up
<Qrawl> do I need to reinstall now
<niall_> you probably don't need to, I did though, just because I was getting some weird message everytime I logged in and I could be bothered to fix it
<niall_> btw
<Qrawl> so millions of people are installing Kubuntu.  I dont see how any of them could not get this error
<aless> so if i have ati should i give a try with the fglrx drivers?
<niall_> I got that error
<niall_> I assume everyone gets that error, cause they naffed it up
<niall_> Qrawl: but this into a terminal: 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> after I reinstall :-/
<niall_> ;]
<niall_> do it now if you like
<Qrawl> this should be in bold caps in the topic title
<Qrawl> a bug of this magnitude
<niall_> yeah
<niall_> it's totally weak
<Qrawl> oh well. thx for helping
<niall_> yuo can fix it though
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install -f
<niall_> yer
<niall_> then it'll ask you to put something else in
<niall_> so do that ;x
<niall_> I can't remember what
<niall_> oh, and after you do that, if it asks you a question
<niall_> you answer i
<niall_> you'll know what I mean when it happens
<Qrawl> ok
<nosrednaekim> aless: you should give it a try with the NEW fglrx drivers
<nosrednaekim> aless: no the ones in the repositories
<Qrawl> Ill do this and not reinstall if I dont get a weird message on logout
<aless> ok, ill do it
<niall_> yer
<nosrednaekim> aless: let me find you the instructions for the new ones... its not easy though...
<aless> i have an almost 5 years old ati though, should it be a problem?
<nosrednaekim> aless: oh... if its 5 years old.. the open source drivers should be good enough... give compiz a try without fglrx
<aless> thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> aless: run "sudo apt-get install compiz-kde emerald"
<Qrawl> niall_, didnt get an error
<Qrawl> guess its ok
<niall_> sweet
<niall_> did you do that terminal junk?
<niall_> you'll want to, cause otherwise half you updates probably didn't install
<Qrawl> yes but it didnt ask me anything.  it just installed things
<niall_> even better
<Qrawl> and now... Adept is making me get the 210mb of updates again
<niall_> your updates musn't have broken as hard as mine
<sk84> whats the second comand for getting  /etc/apt/sources.list,
<sk84> ?
<aless> nosrednaekim: ill restart, thanks a lot for your help :)
<Teligard251> Hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> aless: oh.. you in windows?
<Qrawl> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Qrawl> no
<Qrawl> stop
<Teligard251> Could someone help me with an issue I'm having between VirtualBox and Ubuntu?
<aless> no, im in linux but im getting a weird ld error
<Qrawl> thats wrong
<nosrednaekim> aless: oh... ld error?
<aless> which i dont know how to handle so my default reaction is to restart :)
<nosrednaekim> aless: whats it do?
<val0> what's another alternative to apt?
<Qrawl> why
<Qrawl> dpkg?
<nosrednaekim> val0: aptitude?
<nosrednaekim> smart...
<val0> Qrawl: just wondering, i saw people talking about it last night i can't remember it's name
<Qrawl> rpm
<nosrednaekim> val0: adept?synaptic?
<Qrawl> but thats not for Ubunth
<val0> nosrednaekim: Synaptic! that's right!
<val0> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> yum...
<nosrednaekim> portage ;)
<Qrawl> Synaptic uses apt
<Qrawl> fwiw
<nosrednaekim> val0: thats really an alternative to adept... still uses apt underneath
<aless> nosrednaekim: it seem i completed the install, ill check how to activate it
<nosrednaekim> aless: run
<Qrawl> niall_, now Im getting the question
<nosrednaekim> "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<niall_> i!
<Qrawl>  qt_plugins_3.3rc
<val0> nosrednaekim: yeh but as far as I remember it was better at removing configs than apt
<Qrawl> ok ty
<Qrawl> Ill log out again
<eric__> hello
<eric__> would someone help me with a small issue
<eric__> ?
<niall_> well what is it?
<eric__> aptitude crapped out on a new install
<niall_> lol
<eric__> can't add/remove or use apt
<eric__> is there a way to repair?
<niall_> yus
<niall_> you have to remove the lock
<eric__> ah then this is common?
<niall_> yeah, my new install was dodgy too
<Qrawl> lol
<eric__> nice
<ubuntu> uh.. I went to login in a console, but now I cant get back to X..
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install -f
<eric__> ty ty
<niall_> roll on 8.04
<eric__> dpkg --configure -a
<Qrawl> KDE4 isnt ready for Kubuntu imo, let alone a LTS
<niall_> eric__: yes
<ubuntu> KDE4 seems about ready for beta
<niall_> KDE4 might be OK by April
<Qrawl> yeah
<niall_> 4.0.3 should be out by then
<Qrawl> now that millions of people are testing/helping
<niall_> 4.1 is supposed to be out around July, so should be in 8.10 for October
<eric__> will envy work with k?
<ubuntu> I thought it funny that Plasma didn't work the way they said it would
<Qrawl> KDE4 development will be super fast
<Qrawl> Im going to install KDE4 now
<Qrawl> so I can follow the development
<ubuntu_> helo
<niall_> I think i'm gonna goto bed
<niall_> i'm tired
<niall_> nn
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then.  i'm finally back up and running :\
<august_> spanish
<sk84> is it possible to install Ubuntu 7.04 ISO on a  1gb usb drive without any spear cd?
<august_> hola spanish
<^V^> !es | august_
<ubotu> august_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sk84> anybody who knows?
<sammy> sk84: spear cd?
<Qrawl> Is this obsolete in  7.10:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sk84> sry for bad english
<sk84> extra cd
<august_> muchas gracias(Y)
<sk84> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<Strangework> I just switched from Kopete to Pidgin, when I receive IMs, the taskbar doesn't flash. Anyone can propose a solution?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Pidgin's taskbar notification works in KDE
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember it working for me last time I used it
<Strangework> :\
<Strangework> Well, it worked for me for a while
<Strangework> h/o
<sammy> sk84: those instructions are for people who are not running ubuntu already. the CD drive is required only to boot the ISO image, so the user can run linux commands
<sk84> can i use daemon tools?
<sk84> is it just to install and put on the usb memory?
<sammy> sk84: yes, the instructions they give to prepare the usb drive are all in linux
<regeya> ^offed by smeagol
<tyson-> hi all
<sk84> thanks
<tyson-> im having trouble booting kubuntu now. it crashes during boot with an error: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<tyson-> then it says failed to resume image
<Daisuke_Ido> i shall return shortly
<mixed> how do you know which version of kde you have?
<Dr_willis> tyson-,  how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<mixed> How do you update KDE to 4.0?
<Qrawl> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Dr_willis> I think the Kubuntyu web page detauls that mixed
<Dr_willis> I would not mess with kde4 at this time. Its still a bit rough
<tyson-> Dr, originally with envy. then as part of an effort to get compiz working, i had installed xgl (which messed up my nvidia drivers), so then i reinstalled my nvidia drivers, but not with envy this time, some other way
<tyson-> ....which may be related to this issue
<tyson-> :)
<Strangework> I just switched from Kopete to Pidgin, when I receive IMs, the taskbar doesn't flash. Anyone can propose a solution?
<tyson-> when i did reinstall the nvidia drivers, everything kept working fine..... untill i rebooted into windows, and then back into kubuntu again
<Dr_willis> tyson-,  i would bet its the issue.
<tyson-> i think i will try and reinstall the drivers again, this time with rnvy
<Dr_willis> reinstall the drivers  using the restricted-manager tool?
<Dr_willis> if you use envy, then every new kernelupdate will require you to reinstall the drivers manually
<tyson-> i really dont recall. im new to the non-windows world, and all these apt-gets and adepts and what not, its easy to forget!
<tyson-> ok
<Dr_willis> I would suggest you DONT ever use envy
<Dr_willis> or automatix :)
<tyson-> oh?
<Dr_willis>  the restricted-manager tool is supposed to install the nvidia drivers in a proper way
<goop2> I logged in in a console to install the nVidia drivers, which didn't work, and now I can't start X
<Dr_willis> some times it does fail however.
<Dr_willis> goop2,  and how are you trying to install them?
<goop2> I downloaded the drivers, logged in in a console, and ran the program
<Dr_willis> goop2,  and you did try the 'restricted-manager' or pakcage manager to install them first?
<mixed> Qrawl, it's a pain upgrading KDE in kubuntu, I think I just found a reason to go back to SuSE :-(
<goop2> yeah.. it made everything look nasty
<Qrawl> mixed, ??  Im doing it now
<Dr_willis> define nasty. It may of been better to fix that.. then mess with the  other ways to install them
<Qrawl> it couldnt be easier
<Qrawl> theres only like 4 steps
<Qrawl> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<goop2> there were lines through the screen, and it refreshed slooow
<mixed> Qrawl, how do I do this:  Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordrayden> hi, do i HAVE to make a free partition in order 2 install kubuntu?
<goop2> Dr_willis: it reminded me of the AppleII
<Qrawl> mixed,  Alt+F2 ,  then  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<goop2> Dr_willis: only worse
<lordrayden> I get udevd-event [23210 at intallation with abnormal smth :(
<Qrawl> mixed, tell me when that file opens
<lordrayden> elp pls :)
<mixed> OK the file is opened
<Qrawl> mixed, paste:   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main          at the bottom
<Qrawl> save and close
<Qrawl> then in terminal:    sudo apt-get update
<mixed> Qrawl, so what they meant was to copy and paste " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main"  into "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Qrawl> yes
<mixed> Qrawl, im still a newbie
<Qrawl> then in terminal:    sudo apt-get update
<lordrayden> does kubuntu have problems with sata raid?
<mixed> hold on
<mixed> Qrawl, how do I save changes to the file and then close it?
<Qrawl> just close it. it will ask you
<mixed> i can't save it, i think i need to open it using sudo
<dthacker> Hi folks,
<dthacker> How can I repair a "Grub Error 2".  I'm currently booted off the liveCD.
<Qrawl> mixed,  Alt+F2 ,  then  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordrayden> did anyone get in trouble installing kubuntu, or ot's just me?
<Dr_willis> i had no problems
<Dr_willis> :P
<Qrawl> lordrayden, yes
<Qrawl> its messed up
<dthacker> I had no problems either.  It was messing with HD after my install.....
<lordrayden> I get udevd-event [23210 at intallation with abnormal exitsmth :(
<lordrayden> what could that mean?
<goop2> Dr_willis: as long as I can get back into X I can get it from there
<Dr_willis> the Installer is saying that? or is it saying it after the installer?
<mixed> Qrawl, thanks, I used vi instead
<Qrawl> lordrayden, close and it terminal   sudo apt-get install -f
<lordrayden> the installer
<Dr_willis> goop2,  you could always edit the xorg.conf to use  the vesa or 'nv' driver to restore X and try installing the nvidia drivers again.
<lordrayden> It also complains about the floppy drive, and I have none :(
<Dr_willis> I only use the alternative isntaller cd.
<Qrawl> mixed, If you can use vi, youre no noob lol
<lordrayden> i installed debian though!
<goop2> Dr_willis: is vesa the default one?
<lordrayden> so what is the prob?
<mixed> Qrawl, ok I did the update, how do you install  kde4-core
<Dr_willis> vesa is the lowest default. :) for nvidia cards you can prioberly use nv
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<mixed> Qrawl, vi is the schoisse, it works wherever you go!
<Qrawl> maybe one day Ill learn it
<goop2> it is pretty important to learn
<mixed> it's simple, elegant, and powerful, gives you results NOW, using all your fingers
<Qrawl> its not simple
<mixed> it's simpler than you think
<mixed> just give it time
<mixed> and it'll be second nature
<Qrawl> anyway. my KDE4 is done.  Im going to restart
<Dr_willis> run vimtutor
<Dr_willis> :)
<Qrawl> brb
<mixed> Qrawl, hold on pls
<mixed> i did the update
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<mixed> excellent! thanks
<Qrawl> is it working
<dthacker> Ok, I ran through system settings from the live cd.  Partition 1 is probably boot, and is not enabled. Can I enable it from the live CD?
<mixed> woo-hooo-hooo, im upgrading kubuntu, yesh baby!!!!!!!!!!!
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> Im in KDE4
<mixed> it's upgrading right now
<dthacker> where are all the disk gurus?  :)
<bazhang> asleep :}
<dthacker> unfortunate
<goop2> some hacker you are
<goop2> :P
<tomahasamoot> what's the best way to watch a DVD iso?
<bazhang> burn it to dvd
<Qrawl> with a bowl of popcorn
<tomahasamoot> why?
<tomahasamoot> I've mounted the image
<tomahasamoot> the problem is that the menu doesn't work
<Dr_willis> do you even need to enable the 'boot' flag these days to boot a filesystem?
<Dr_willis> tomahasamoot,  i tend to use vlc.
<diablo> hi
<regeya> tomahasamoot: you have an objection to burning it, or to having popcorn?
<Dr_willis> it can play the .vob files
<mixed> Qrawl, file's done!  Now I hare to reboot, right?
<tomahasamoot> what about the menu?  The moron that compiled the mplayer package didn't enable dvdnav
<Qrawl> mixed, no just log out and select session type
<mixed> Qrawl, that's right!  Thanks, brb
<Bialar> hi, i got a realy strange problem while installing kubuntu, i get to the installation its checking data or something during installation but after a few percent my pc shutss down and when i start it again everythign is the same as before, ok there are new patitions etc but thats it
<Bialar> its gutsy gibbon,got a working dapper drake and winp allready on the pc
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have a question, is there a way i can minimize the amount of horizontal scrolling i have to do in the dialogs in kde? for example if i want to open a document... i have to scroll horizontally to see the files if there are a lot of them. is there a way to make it vertical and keep it that way by default?
<ubuntu> so hey
<ubuntu> my install won't boot
<Bialar> my install wont install ^^
<ubuntu> Error 15: file not found
<ubuntu> my boot.lst says /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=916e8914-5127-437c-88e5-28107bc1cbe6 ro quiet splash
<ubuntu> does that look right ?
<radioaktivstorm> Bialar I am by no means an expert at this... but have you tried the alternate install cd? perhaps it will work better?
<Dr_willis> 15 i though means grub cant find the right hd. or so,mthjing.
<ubuntu> yea that's what I thought, but it's specificying by ID
<Dr_willis> This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<Bialar> radioaktivestormwhat do you mean alternate install cd ?
<Dr_willis> its possible that the setting for 'root' is incorrect in the grub menu
<mixed> hello from KDE 4.0!!!!
<ubuntu> should I change it to (hd3,1) ?
<mixed> the text is awfully small, though  :-(
<ubuntu> expect my root is on a sata drive
<Dr_willis> depends on where your kernel files are  ubuntu , and what you have done that changed  stuff
<_gtt_> hey
<tomahasamoot> mixed: how on earth did you get that hunk of pre-alpha junk to work.
<Dr_willis> sda1 would be hd0,0 in grub speak
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: attitude.
<radioaktivstorm> Bialar: i think that there is a download on the website that you can get that might work. ive never used it before though. maybe it will do thje trick though :)
<mixed> tomahasamoot, what do you mean?  KDE 4.0  has been released
<Daisuke_Ido> if no one uses it, it will never get better, so stop.
<ubuntu> then what would ata1 be ?
<_gtt_> long day today.... getting ready to reinstall my home server and was looking for some feedback. can anyone tell me if i missed anything they thought was vital? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThePerfectUbuntuHomeServer
<Dr_willis> kde4 is a developers 'candy' to attract them to the  thing to get the real work going. :)
<mixed> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tomahasamoot> mixed: yes, but that doesn't mean it works.  Vista has also been realsed, and it doesn't work either.
<Qrawl> mixed, cool
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: mmm...  i wouldn't call a comparison to vista fair or apt
<Qrawl> I suggest that Colorada wallpaper for KDE4
<Daisuke_Ido> have you used kde 4.0 since the final release?
<mixed> Qrawl, now I need to figure out how to change the text size, itś way too small
<_gtt_> mixed: too small in what part?
<ubuntu> ok, but my /home is on ata1, and my root is on sata1
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  use fdisk -l and see what drive names each one has.
<regeya> Daisuke_Ido: tomahasamoot:  me neither.  esp. since kde4 memory usage is actually DOWN from KDE3.  compare that to "two gigs of RAM to run comfortably" Vista.
<Bialar> hmmm radioaktivstorm i thing i heard of that but never seen that cd before to be honest, ill look for it and try thanks so far
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: that's a good point whenever they get KDE 4 working, it'll work better than vista ever will
<mixed> _gtt_  text is way too small in Konversation
<Daisuke_Ido> what isn't working?
<ubuntu> from a booted system my root is sdc1
<Daisuke_Ido> it's hit final release of 4.0
<mixed> _gtt_ i mean in this IRC app, text size is incredibly small
<Daisuke_Ido> if you've used betas or RCs, i can understand it
<ubuntu> but i don't speak grub
<Daisuke_Ido> 4.0 final works fine.  it's not really my cup of tea, but it does work, and work well
<tomahasamoot> regeya: when I tried using KDE 4, it was so slow I thought I'd switched back to XP
<Daisuke_Ido> and when was that?
<_gtt_> mixed: -> settings menu -> configure konversation -> fonts is in the top group, Interface
<Daisuke_Ido> you haven't answered the main question here.
<Daisuke_Ido> _gtt_: could also be a DPI issue
<mixed> _gtt_ yes but how do I change the size of the font??? the letters are tiny!
<MrJoey> Quick KDE 4 question:  When I doubleclick an icon on the desktop, it does nothing.  Is this a bug, or is that feature not done yet?
<_gtt_> click the choose button after you click on fonts
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: until you actually have an argument other than "it doesn't work", i can draw no conclusion other than 'troll'
<mixed> _gtt_, the letters arent small in just Konversation, theyŕe small everywhere else too
<_gtt_> ok
<Dr_willis> use the fonts appearance tool?
<_gtt_> that's different
<Daisuke_Ido> mixed: somewhere in system settings there's a font DPI setting
<Daisuke_Ido> 96 is the 'norm' (or at least what i've seen most)
<_gtt_> 120 is large right
<Daisuke_Ido> small
<Daisuke_Ido> dpi = dots per inch
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: but how do you get it to work, I'm fresh out of magic pixy dust, and I've had nothing but problems.  Not only that but the installtion which was suposed to play nice w/ 3.5 wasn't.  I started messing up my 3.5, so I had to purge it.  But if you know the right steps, to take, I'm willing to give it another try.
<_gtt_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> 120 dots per inch is substantially smaller
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: install the final
<mixed> Ddaisuke_Ido, I changed it to   96 DPI, lets see how it looks
<Daisuke_Ido> coexistance with 3.5 has not been a problem (that i've seen) since the final release
<mixed> Daisuke_Ido, 96 DPI did it!  let me restart this app, BRB
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome :)
<Dr_willis> i have heard of some  issues here and there with kde4 and 3 on the same system.
<Daisuke_Ido> is it the norm?
<Daisuke_Ido> installing tons of upgrades :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate reinstalling
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: I did that.  It wouldn't start, none of the apps worked in 3.5.  The more I tried, the less it worked.
<mixed> Daisuke_Ido, this font is a whole lot better!
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough, but bashing it isn't going to improve it :)
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: if I selected a KDE4 session, it would say, can't start something (I can't remember) and kick me back to kdm
<ubuntu> I have no idea why this won't boot
<ubuntu> does grub see cdroms ?
<Dr_willis> grub Ignores cdroms
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: so what package should I install first?
<Qrawl> mixed, go to #KDE
<ubuntu> so hd2,0 would be my second cdrom ?
<Dr_willis> if you got hda hdb and hdc., but hdb is a cdrom . hdc would be hd1,0
<ubuntu> hd
<Bialar> @radioaktivstorm ok i tried that now but no change :/+
<Dr_willis> there is a file in /boot/grub that also defines what devices are what hd##
<ubuntu> I've got sda sdb, 2 cdroms, then on my sata I've got sdc, and sdd, sdc is my root
<typoe> s sata cdroms?
<ubuntu> no, 2 ata drives, 2 ata cdroms and 2 sata hds
<Daisuke_Ido> why are pata drives set as scsi?
<Dr_willis> thats a new 'feature' of the libata stuff Daisuke_Ido
<typoe> so the cdroms should be hda and hdb
<Dr_willis> I got some machines that do it that wan and others that dont.
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought that was removed because of compatibility issues.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<mixed> Qrawl, to go #KDE in where?  You mean to the rooom #KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> so weirdness
<Qrawl> yeah
<mixed> what for?
<Daisuke_Ido> Qrawl: his issue's already been fixed.
<Qrawl> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: is there a reason for the switch to straight scsi emulation?
<mixed> Qrawl, yes, I set my font to 90 DPI as Daisuke_Ido suggested, itś bootiful!
<ubuntu> my grub.lst looks good, except my root= is defined by ID, which I thought would be good
<_gtt_> what's the format for using the fish: protocol in dolphin?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  they are trying to rewrite the whole drive subsysem i belive. the 'ide/ata' code was getting rather.. hairy
<Qrawl> mixed, try the Colorado farm wallpaper
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Dr_willis> its not exactly scsi emulation any more from what i read.
<Bialar> ok i tried both cds now normal and alternate but both stop during install and at some point shut down my pc and afterwards everything is the same without linux not even grub is installed ....
<Bialar> please help me :/
<typoe> at what point during install does it stop
<Bialar> it says something like checking data or so
<mixed> Qrawl, im trying to familiarize myself with KDE4, I can find any of my appz in the menu
<Bialar> but...the cds are ok md5 sums ok and the drive is ok 2
<val0> who's here building the The Perfect Ubuntu Home Server?
<Qrawl> mixed, you can replace that with a standard menu applen
<mixed> Qrawl, how can I do that?
<Qrawl> you drag it from the palette to the taskbar
<typoe> bialar perhaps your cd is corrupt, can you check checksum?
<Bialar> ust after selecting my drives,patitioning and fomatting it starts installing but after not onl 2 minutes it ust shuts down and nothing is changed
<Bialar> the cd is fine i check it a couple times downloadet it 3 times burned it 3 timesetc
<Bialar> damn sry my keayboard sucks it eats letters :/
<Daisuke_Ido> for some reason i can't connect my ds to my WAP
<typoe> does the machine run windows well already?
<Bialar> yesit does
<Bialar> and its runs a dapper drake2
<typoe> how much ram?
<jumpkick> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy...   I can't seem to understand how multiple desktops work anymore...   I select any number of virtual desktops and I get twice that number in the taskbar pager and they only switch between 2 desktops...
<Bialar> wanted to install gutsy gibbon thou
<Bialar> 2024
<jumpkick> how the heck does this work?
<Bialar> 2048 i mean
<typoe> bialar is virus checks disabled in bios?
<Bialar> y
<Bialar> its not like i never installed linux
<mixed> jumpkick, you specify the number of desktops you want, and youŕe supposed to have that number, I have 4 in my distro
<typoe> ya I know just sometime we all forget obvious things
<Bialar> i got a running dapoper drake and i used to tr out feisty fawn
<Bialar> allways worked
<ubuntu> just to be clear, my root should be the room I want to use as my root
<jumpkick> mixed: that's how I thought it used to work...
<Bialar> but i cant install gutsy gibbon for some reason that drives me crazy
<jumpkick> maybe it's a compiz-fusion thing that broke it
<mixed> jumpkick, sometimes you have to do it twice for it to work, though
<Bialar> aw anyway im totaly dissapointed
<typoe> bialar you got me, I cant think of anything else off hand
<Bialar> notof you but of ubuntu kubuntu
<mixed> the icons are way too big in KDE4
<typoe> prolly just have to wait for another version to try on that machine
<Bialar> hah issnt the only machine it wont work ...
<Bialar> tried on my laptop and on 2 desktops
<typoe> wow, that would be rather poor luck wouldnt it, you tried ubyntu AND kubuntu?
<Bialar> i atualy want to install it on my lap but after that didnt work i tried desktops to see if it might be the laptop but it issnt
<Bialar> y
<Bialar> the only thing simmilar is the grapic card,all ati
<typoe> have you ever tried fiesty? then maybe online upgrade from it?
<Bialar> still it should not have anything to do with the ionstallation
<Bialar> i tried feisty a while ago
<Bialar> it worked fine allthou i had somebad probs installing it
<Bialar> dueto graph drivers
<rnisly> im having a serious problem with my xorg.conf everything works until i try to use the nvidia driver isntead of the nv driver. http://pastebin.ca/874221 is the xorg.conf
<Goop2> I can't get X started no matter what I try.. it says it cant find a screen
<typoe> makes me think its something you are doing different from most people without even thinking it is different
<Bialar> but no never tried to upgrade it, aside i dont eant to upgrade
<Bialar> i want to installthe new one
<typoe> what partition sizes are you trying? one big part or split root/home or???
<Bialar> ok my attemtto install gutsy gibbon = clearing space 20gb -> restart with cd ->booting fromit ->installation name language bla blub etc ->starting installation -> 15 - 30% shutdown ->i start my pc again everthing back to before
<Bialar> just new patitions but no fileson em
<Bialar> 17.5 gb for ext3 2 gb swap
<typoe> stops at exact same point each time or sometimes 15% and sometimes 30%?
<Bialar> not eactly the same time
<Bialar> in % but from my feeling its like 1 minute after installation
<typoe> variable point like that seems to indicate bad hardware but you get it on several machines, very starnge
<Bialar> several machines and i hape dapper drake installations on allof em
<Bialar> that work just fine and never caused problems
<Bialar> the dvd / cds are fine 2
<typoe> ya like something in newer kernel doesnt like your DMA or something but still that shouldnt happen the same way on 4 different machines
<grim76> Bialar try the alternate install cd.  I have had that happen before and the alternate install cd worked for me.
<Bialar> hah y someone said i should try it
<Bialar> i did then and the same problem;)
<typoe> good idea
<typoe> doh!
<Bialar> same prob...
<Bialar> imrealy frustrated by now
<Bialar> 15 hours trying to install kubuntu realy sucks
<grim76> Did you try turning of acpi and such?
<grim76> *off
<typoe> I feel for ya, but seems like you already thot of all my ideas
<Bialar> yes i did thou i dont see any problem with it since dappr drake works with it when its on
<typoe> newer kernels ahve more acpi support/dependancies
<Bialar> maybe but i tried that 2 likei said
<grim76> Bialar: funky bios settings/strange hardware?
<Bialar> and it shouldnt even boot up to a working live cd with it if it coused problems
<Bialar> nope
<Bialar> laptop lg 1 core duo 1.71 2 gigs ram 1600
<typoe> can you boot up live cd and then run some disk i/o tests or something
<Bialar> pc1 core 2 duo 2.9
<grim76> Are you putting the partitions on in the same order as they were before?
<Bialar> and pc2 p3200
<Bialar> xp*
<Bialar> i can run the live disk and access my windows and linu drives if u want to
<Bialar> i only add new patitions for the new installation
<grim76> Ok but are you putting them on in the same order and size.  Example.  20GB / 1.5GB swap and 30GB /home
<grim76> Then repeating the same order with the new install?
<Bialar> i dont ral
<Bialar> i dont realyunderstand now
<Bialar> ok for eample on my lap
<Bialar> i got that screen for the configurartion of the partitions
<grim76> ok
<Goop2> I can't get X started no matter what I try.. it says it cant find a screen
<Bialar> first one is /sda1/windows secound is /sda2/blub third i create / for new root and then /swap
<Bialar> i let the setup format em etc
<Bialar> it starts installing
<Bialar> and it shuts down
<Bialar> ...
<Bialar> without a warning
<grim76> Ok change the order....have it create the swap first and then the /
<Bialar> doesentmastter
<grim76> It sounds stupid but I had a system that would not install unless I changed the partitions around.
<Goop2> ouch
<Goop2> you've got that all messy
<Bialar> the onlky thing i havent tried yet is deleting all portitions
<Goop2> .  /boot - / - /home - swap
<grim76> Bialar: are you using the same disc to run this setup each time?
<Bialar> and start with a clea hdd
<Bialar> on the lap ofc
<Bialar> but to see if its the latop i tried on other harddrives onother computers
<grim76> Bialar: ??
<Bialar> and the sameproblems
<grim76> ok now wait
<grim76> Bialar: You tried this disc on other systems and had problems with it?
<Bialar> i tried 4 discs ...
<Goop2> the first thing the disk should read when you turn on your computer is the /boot partition
<Bialar> 4 times downloadet
<Bialar> 3 times downloadet normalinstall and once alternate
<Goop2> if that isn't right on the inside it won't boot
<Bialar> allwayswith correct md5 after downloadand burning
<grim76> Bialar: ok did you check the md5sum...burn at the slowest speed, and make sure the disc session was closed.
<Bialar> i burned the discs at 4x
<Bialar> the discs are fine
<Goop2> I burn mine at like 4,000x
<Bialar> and like said the md5s confirm it
<grim76> Dunno what to tell you then.....Might want to try a different type of media.  Other than that I have never had that many problems with a disc and an install.
<Bialar> its definitlynot the dics orthe downloads
<Bialar> i burned other diskswith other content they are all quite fine
<Bialar> at the first few installationsi thoud it was the download or the disks 2
<Bialar> but its not it
<Goop2> did you make a /boot partition?
<user_> goop2: you're still here!
<Goop2> user_: on and off actually
<Bialar> whilein he installationmanager i choosed a 17.5 gb partiton as /
<Goop2> try making a 100mb /boot partition on the inside
<Bialar> for what
<Bialar> the setup doesent event install grub ...
<grim76> Grub is the last thing it does. Sounds like it is crashing before then.
<Bialar> im used to a very intrusive grub ... i remember whileit installed itself on a usb drive ... lol
<Bialar> but why create a 100mb partition ?
<Goop2> because if you don't have the boot files right on the inside of the disk it will get lost and give troubles booting
<Bialar> but itdoesent matter
<Goop2> sometimes
<Bialar> the partitions are fine
<Bialar> it ust wont install so to say
<Bialar> it looks like its isntalling bu doesent
<Bialar> awww
<Bialar> ok look
<Bialar> i go with the setup and create the new pasrtitions
<Bialar> they are created... it installing shortly but then shuts down
<Bialar> illcheck back if thetre is any data on these new partitons and there is none
<Bialar> nothing
<Bialar> not even a 1 byte file
<Bialar> so whats the difference if i create a 100 mb partiton ...
<Goop2> I didn't realize it was quitting in the middle of the installation :\
<Bialar> its actually quitting beforeit writes any data
<grim76> I don't think it is actually doing the partitioning.
<Bialar> it says it writes data for a while but then it just shuts the systemdown
<Bialar> and nothing
<Bialar> no the partitioning is done
<Goop2> stupid question
<Goop2> like just plain retarded question
<Bialar> i can see that since the partitons are visible in dapperdrake and in windowswith partition magic
<Goop2> I guess that would make the drive writeable.. nevermind
<Bialar> the i i say it should create a fat 32 partition its created and usuable after that
<Bialar> but the setup from kubuntu never writes anything anywhere
<grim76> This may sound dumb, but format those partitions with something else like windows or something.  Then try the install.
<alexis> Hey
<alexis> how do you pronounce kubuntu?
<Bialar> i tried on empty usb drives
<Bialar> other ide drives
<Bialar> no use
<Goop2> kooboontoo
<LamerMan> hi everyone! when i try to save some files to usb storage that supports only usb1.1, the data is being written with the speed of usb2.0 and of cource it writes incorrectly. How could i force usb use usb1.1?
<alexis> what about
<alexis> koobuntoo?
<Goop2> yep
<Goop2> no
<Goop2> not bun
<Goop2> boon
<Bialar> im just pissed of kubuntu and ubuntu by now
<alexis> I know
<alexis> kubuntu is so 2006
<alexis> this is all so fucking out of date
<alexis> even the new releases
<alexis> they're still out of date.
<alexis> it's like the brady bunch reunions.
<alexis> they're new
<alexis> but they're still out of date
<Goop2> lmao
<alexis> fuck kubuntu.  fuck linux.
<alexis> i want an OS thats better
<alexis> i have higher standards
<alexis> i dont want 3800 versions of what i run floating around
<alexis> it should be simpler.
<se7en> !language | alexis
<ubotu> alexis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alexis> DO YOU REALLY NEED A MACRO TO DO THAT?
<alexis> ARE YOU THAT LAZY?
<dthacker-laptop> When I try to mount my hard drive from the LiveCD, I get "wrong fs type, bad options"  Is there a way to get past that?
<Goop2> rofl
<grim76> moles and trolls moles and trolls
<alexis> seriously.
<alexis> this is why linux fails.  every file is like "shopping-list-dec-29-2007-v-2.04.03-beta-.txt"
<alexis> it can't be simple like MacOS or Windows or anything
<Goop2> that drives me crazy
<Bialar> aww
<alexis> it's bad enough that they use major, minor, and release in the version
<Bialar> the thing issnt even that hard
<Goop2> though I much prefer Linux over windows
<alexis> but now they have 'build'
<Goop2> I have higher standards than that
<alexis> i mean wtf
<Bialar> linux will never ever get as public used as windows
<Bialar> not like the sst
<alexis> can't you put the version of the file in the metadata like on windows?
<se7en> than go and play with windows or macOs -->
<Goop2> yes it will
<alexis> why does it have to be in the fucking filename?
<Bialar> not like the system it is at the monent
<Bialar> i mean i have used linu for some years now
<Bialar> i am a realy experienced computer user
<dthacker-laptop> hey, alexis.  Please take the rant to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Goop2> it's gaining pretty rapidly since vista blew itself away
<Bialar> and i stillgot plenty problems with the simpelest things
<Bialar> as long as it is that way it will never ever get widely used
<Bialar> doesent matter goop2
<Bialar> my sister used suse linux
<alexis> Bialar: exactly
<MrJoey>  <alexis> it can't be simple like MacOS or Windows or anything ==> Compare Linux devices (e.g. /dev/sda) with Windows devices
<Bialar> then she got a new laptopwith vista from my father
<MrJoey> You have to go to the system settings to find out what the partitions look like, and even then, you can't do much after that.
<Bialar> since then she never ever used linux again ...
<alexis> MrJoey:  What are you talking about?
<Bialar> even vista is easyier for stupid users
<MrJoey> He was arguing that Linux isn't simple like Windows or Mac OS
<alexis> MrJoey:  All partitions are visible in the management console, along with all devices, and you can do many many things with partitions.. delete, create, resize, format.
<Bialar> and it issnt
<Goop2> MrJoey: why would you need to? that's more than you even CAN do with windows
<Bialar> i love linux no argument there
<Qrawl> what did Kubuntu do to Amarok.  when I click a file, I want it to play, not get queued up.  how do I fix that
<Bialar> but if i had to use it for everything
<MrJoey> alexis> How about mount?
<Goop2> I find Linux much simpler than windows..
<MrJoey> I think the biggest problem with Linux is its lack of integration (mainly due to the vast variety)
<Bialar> id be an oldman with a lot of work,no money and a thousand project i could not realize cuz of stupid problems
<MrJoey> It is integrated in some ways (one display manager) but not in other ways (multiple sound system standards)
<MrJoey> However, that's also its strength
<alexis> MrJoey:  what about mount?
<Goop2> integration is it's biggest strength in my opinion..
<Goop2> if one thing crashes, the whole thing doesn't crash
<MrJoey> How you can mount devices with simple commands rather than going through wizards and stuff
<alexis> MrJoey:  uh
<alexis> the mount command.
<Bialar> linuis fine for servers what is a very specialized thing
<Qrawl> can anyone help me restore amarok
<alexis> mount/unmount disk_number partition_number driver_letter
<Qrawl>   when I click a file, I want it to play, not get queued up.  how do I fix that
<Bialar> but for home it still doesent cut out
<Qrawl> Amarok only acts this way in Kubuntu
<MrJoey> Linux:  sudo mount ~/something.iso /mnt/iso -o loop      Windows:  Download Daemon Tools and do a bunch of clicking while dodging having to buy stuff.
<Qrawl>  I hate that
<dthacker-laptop> my amarok doesnt do that.  What version?
<MrJoey> This is why I prefer mplayer :)
<Qrawl> 1.4.8
<alexis> MrJoey:  Or use the mount command.
<MrJoey> Windows has a mount command?
<alexis> which is what i said the first time you asked me.
<alexis> i just pasted you the syntax
<alexis> are you not paying attention?
<Goop2> Install in Linux: Open package manager - find file - install. Install in Windows: Open IE - dodge viruses - go to Google - search the internets - find file - download file - open wizard - install
<MrJoey> I'll have to look at that
<alexis> i guess you just wanna look cool and not pay attention to the facts.
<dthacker-laptop> hehe, I haven't run windows at home in five years.
<Bialar> goop2 nice in theorie
<Qrawl> Kubuntu changed Amarok so it queues a file instead of playing it
<Bialar> but wont work in real
<Qrawl> it makes Amarok unusable for me
<Bialar> i google linu stuff the same amount as windows
<Goop2> Bialar: It's worked like that for me for years
<MrJoey> To be honest, I don't like a lot of things about Linux (tons of bloat, lack of decent video drivers, etc), but it's powerful and far more stable than Windows
<dthacker-laptop> and again I say, my amarok, on gutsy does not queue tracks.  what version
<Qrawl> 1.4.8
<alexis> more stable my ass.
<MrJoey> and it's non-proprietary
<Qrawl> and this is a fresh install
<alexis> more stable than what .. windows ME?
<Goop2> XP
<Bialar> imgoing to try another installation of gutsy gibbon on my laptop now
<alexis> this isn't 1997.  Your "linux is more stable" shit doesn't work anymore.
<Bialar> ill be back in half an hour -hour
<Goop2> XP crashes and dies whenever you want to do anything
<alexis> Goop2:  bullshit.
<Goop2> does for me
<alexis> I bet my uptime on this XP computer alone beats every one of google's *nix servers.
<Bialar> if it works ill dance for you naked :D
<Goop2> does for my parents
<Bialar> but dont worry
<Bialar> usualy it doesent...
<Bialar> cyalater
<alexis> This computer has been up for 3 years, 34 weeks .. and it would be up longer.. but thats when i bought a new UPS for it.
<MrJoey> alexis> The best way to test the stability of the OS is to do a lot of *different* things
<Qrawl> alexis is trolling
<dthacker-laptop> I watched the windows admins chase a virus at work for two weeks.
<MrJoey> Leaving iTunes open all day and only using a web browser and word processor isn't a good test
<dthacker-laptop> It was hilarious.
<alexis> How the fuck am i trolling?
<Qrawl> you were in #KDE
<alexis> yeah
<alexis> i was trolling in #KDE
<Qrawl> oh
<alexis> im not here.
<Qrawl> ok sorry
<alexis> you'd better be.
<alexis> ill kill you.
<alexis> dead.
<Qrawl> lol
<alexis> like.. a process.
<alexis> that needs to die.
<alexis> XP doesn't crash unless something is seriously wrong
<Goop2> !spam | alexis
<ubotu> alexis: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<MrJoey> Oh, that's another strength of Linux... Processes actually die when you kill them.
<alexis> MrJoey:  uh... elaborate?
<MrJoey> killall -9 something always works (unless it's a kernel bug, which it occasionally is)
<MrJoey> But in Windows, you always have to wait
<alexis> bullshit
<MrJoey> there's no 100% "force" option
<alexis> If you "End Task" you have to wait
<alexis> uh..
<dthacker-laptop> and wait.....and wait.....
<alexis> again.. bullshit
<alexis> look into the syntax for the taskkill command
<se7en> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Goop2> in windows you have to wait about an hour before you can shut off a non-responding program
<alexis> MrJoey really really needs to learn his facts.
<Qrawl> lol I hate that
<dthacker-laptop> taskkill works .....some of the time
<alexis> Killing a process and Ending a process are 2 different things
<alexis> and even by default, taskkill does not kill a process.
<alexis> Closing a task in task manager is ending a process.
<alexis> all it does is send a message
<alexis> the app has to close itself.
<Goop2> alexis: do you have like 12tb of RAM?
<dthacker-laptop> so when you need it killed, that helps you how?
<alexis> Goop2:  384 MB
<alexis> dthacker-laptop:  you use taskkill with a switch that escapes me at the moment
<dthacker-laptop> when the app runs away
<Goop2> well if noone knows how to kill a task in windows, what difference does it make?
<MrJoey> lol
<alexis> /f
<alexis> taskkill /f
<alexis> i havn't had to do it in a whiel.
<grim76> This isn't a windows channel so who cares.
<alexis> while*
<alexis> whatever
<alexis> im gone
<Goop2> lol
<Goop2> flamebait
<MrJoey> Oh well, at least I learned some useful Windows commands, taskkill /f being the most useful :D
<Goop2> yeah
<MrJoey> Unless he was just making those commands up :D
<redbeard1> hey guys
<MrJoey> hello
<Goop2> now that I never use windows any more I figure out how to stop things effectively
<redbeard1> gotta small question to ask
<Goop2> next I need to figure out how to make things actually work
<redbeard1> anyone know how to set up email notification in gaim?
<Daisuke_Ido> in pidgin?
<Goop2> first I would reccomend getting pidgin
<Daisuke_Ido> gaim's no longer being developed :)
<redbeard1> in GAIN with a yahoo account
<Goop2> gaim is way outdated
<redbeard1> meh it's what I use lol
<dthacker-laptop> oh this disk is seriously borked
<Goop2> they changed the name to pidgin over a year ago
<redbeard1> it came with KDE desktop...
<redbeard1> really?
<Goop2> yeah
<redbeard1> hmm
<Goop2> or close to it anyway
<redbeard1> meh ok just thought I'd ask if anyone uses it w/ yahoo ID
<Goop2> used to
<Daisuke_Ido> i have 3 dead 10-30gb hard drives here
<redbeard1> and has email notification
<redbeard1> wow
<Goop2> Daisuke_Ido: magnets
<Daisuke_Ido> and i would like some ideas for what to do with them
<redbeard1> what's wrong with them?
<Goop2> Daisuke_Ido: open em up and take the magnets out
<redbeard1> well there's an instructable on how to make a POV clock with one...
<Daisuke_Ido> the magnets are a given - awesome refrigerator magnets
<Goop2> those are so much fun
<dthacker-laptop> I somehow scrambled this one trying to read another HD.   Now I can't boot.
<grim76> Daisuke_Ido: Skeet shooting.....street hockey....general frustration reledase.
<redbeard1> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> but then i'm stuck with some really nice shiny stuff
<Goop2> good luck getting them off the refrigerator
<redbeard1> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Goop2: it can be done - silicone powder spray and slide them sideways to the edge :D
<redbeard1> or do a google search for "what to do with dead HDD"
<Daisuke_Ido> redbeard1: there is a nice thing on how to make a dead hdd windchime
<redbeard1> that sounds cool
<Goop2> make a mobile with the disks
<redbeard1> personally I'd try the POV clock
<Goop2> frisbees!
<redbeard1> lol
<Goop2> deadly frisbees!
<redbeard1> :laughs
<redbeard1> how do you do the action thing?
<Goop2> sharpen the edges and throw them at bad neighb.. trees!
<dthacker-laptop> fsck be good to me
<redbeard1> one word: shuriken
<Daisuke_Ido> redbeard1: /me <whatever>
<redbeard1> kk ty Daisuke
 * Daisuke_Ido stamps dead hard drive platters with the ubuntu logo and leaves them up on bulletin boards around campus
 * redbeard1 thanks Daisuke
<redbeard1> that'd be funny
 * Goop2 throws Ubuntu logo shurikens at people around campus
<redbeard1> that too
<stephen> any one know how to turn the start up loading screen on? for some reason my screen just stays black on start up and shut down
<redbeard1> all these ppl in here and only 4-5 are talking... what's up with that?
<redbeard1> !startup screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> a lot of idlers, which is me most of the time
<Daisuke_Ido> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<redbeard1> ahhh ok
<tomahasamoot> There are many, many kde4 packages.  kde4, kde4base, kde4core, et cetera.  Which ones should be installed in what order?  Also, can they be installed w/out messing up kde3.5?
<dthacker-laptop> hey, somebody come over here and hold down the y key for fsck, so I can get a beer.
 * redbeard1 holds down Y key for dthacker-laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> i do believe 'kde4' is the main metapackage
<redbeard1> grab me one too while your at it
<Daisuke_Ido> will install everything else that's required
<Goop2> get 3 actually
<Qrawl> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<tomahasamoot> what about 3.5?  will it still work, or is it a one or the other propostion?
<redbeard1> btw it's system settings and desktop and then splash screen
<Goop2> I was talking to dthax
<redbeard1> to change your splash screen
 * redbeard1 dances around waving hands in the air like he just don't care
<stephen> thats not the one...
<redbeard1> if your using KDE it is
<stephen> the one thats not showing is the one that just showing kubuntu and the bar that goes back and forth
<grim76> redbeard1: stephen is talking about bootsplash
<Goop2> do you mean the boot screen?
<stephen> it shows before you log in
<redbeard1> ahh ok
<redbeard1> nm than
<G1> Hi everybody! I'm having problems with kdm. Can anybody help?
<redbeard1> dw I"m a n00b you shouldn't listen to me anyway
<G1> Be prepared, I kind of did something really stupid.
<redbeard1> what'd you do G!?
<redbeard1> G1*
<G1> That's weird, I typed in GT. O.o;
<redbeard1> ok so what'd you do d00d?
<G1> Well, you see, I started with an install of Ubuntu with GNOME, and I installed the kubuntu-desktop package just to try Kubuntu out. This went fine, but I decided I didn't like it as much as GNOME, so I wanted to uninstall it!
<redbeard1> k
<G1> The problem was, I had set kdm as my default display manager when I installed kubuntu-desktop and everything that came along with it.
<redbeard1> and you forgot to switch it to GDM b4 you uninstalled it?
<G1> So I figured, I'll just go into Boot-Up Manager, disable it, and re-enable gdm.
<dthacker-laptop> ok, I mounted the HD and it's officially toast
<Daisuke_Ido> G1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<redbeard1> that sux dthacker didja grab me a beer?
<G1> OHHH, that's how that command was supposed to go!
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hang around here and you'll pick up a ton of info :)
<G1> I thought it went like, 'sudo dpkg --recofigure gdm.'
<G1> And I didn't see anything about it in dpkg's --help thing, so I didn't know whatto think. ^.^;
<redbeard1> I"m figgering that out Daisuke lol
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, dpkg-reconfigure is a separate command altogether
 * redbeard1 just sits back and absorbs the flowing info
<Goop2> dthacker-laptop: sweet. you get to make death frizbees too!
<redbeard1> ?me laughs
 * redbeard1 laughs
<redbeard1> dangit
<G1> ... Okay, I figure out how to solve a problem, and my hearing disappears in my left ear. O.o
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: "Could not start kdestartconfig4.  Check your installtion."
<G1> Interesting!
<redbeard1> G1: how'd that happen?
<G1> Does this happen every time you figure something out? :P
 * redbeard1 laughs
<G1> Just an ear pop thing, with funny timing. :P
<redbeard1> wow that is intereesting
<Goop2> not every time
<redbeard1> you go swimming revcently?
<redbeard1> recently*
<Goop2> I'll come up with another idea and my hearing comes back
<Goop2> but then I go blind in one eye
 * redbeard1 laughs @ Goop2
<G1> Hmm, that doesn't seem right.
 * grim76 lines the mule up with Goop2 this will only hurt for about 2 weeks.
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: i'm not entirely sure, but #kubuntu-kde4 might know more about it than i do.  i just hang out here, i pretty much don't even use kde anymore :\
<Goop2> uh-oh
<G1> I'm logged in as root, having chosen the recovery mode thing at the GRUB screen,, typed in that command and reenabled gdm...
<grim76> Might get ya set straight though for a bit.
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: what do you use?
<G1> And it says "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed."
<G1> Is that normal? o.o
<redbeard1> wow
<redbeard1> that looks like it's kinda fun lol
<redbeard1> meh my answer to everything is to reinstall
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> if it looks like your getting hosed...
<Daisuke_Ido> tomahasamoot: right now, gnome, but i play around with xfce and fluxbox
<G1> Ugh... Still not looking ike it's working.
<redbeard1> dang I still need to plugin my other vid card to see if my vids and flash stops being all choppy
<G1> I keep getting this green, dotty line with like, red and blue spots at the top of my screen.
<G1> Oh! There's gdm.
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: what do you like about gnome,  xfce, fluxbox?
 * redbeard1 laughs at G1
<G1> Still, green, dotty line. Anybody know what the heck that is?
<redbeard1> that sounds like it might be a vid card issue
<G1> And that sounds like me.
 * G1 rolls eyes.
 * redbeard1 laughs
<dthacker-laptop> and now the freaking dog wants out.
<Daisuke_Ido> xfce and fluxbox are (for me) bare-essential desktop environment/window managers, lets me get things done
<Goop2> isn't this exactly what I was saying like 2 minutes ago?
<dthacker-laptop> Well I only lost a few family pictures
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome is just because i got tired of configuring kde
<G1> It seems like whatever I do, I always end up with hardware that's almost, but not quite, fully supported.
<redbeard1> yeah aint that a pisser?
<G1> That's... One way to put it, redbeard. o.o
<redbeard1> :D
<redbeard1> about what Goop2?
<G1> Coincidentally, that's also why I didn't like Kubuntu, Daisuke!
<Goop2> [06:06] <Goop2> I'll come up with another idea and my hearing comes back
<Goop2> [06:06] <Goop2> but then I go blind in one eye
<redbeard1> yeah KDE is a pain to get it set up as you like it
<Daisuke_Ido> it's great for some people, some it isn't, now i come here because i like the people :)
<redbeard1> ahh ok Goop2
<redbeard1> I kinda like it though I mean I like it better than GDM b/c it's easier on the eyes
<Goop2> I find it easier to make it just how you like it
<redbeard1> nice soft blue as ooposed to brown (I"m not a big fan of brown)
<redbeard1> opposed*
<redbeard1> dang I ned to go to bed...
<redbeard1> need* consarnit
<Goop2> need*
<redbeard1> hush you
<Goop2> sorry
<redbeard1> it's ok
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, using gnome doesn't keep me from using kde apps >_>
<redbeard1> yeah I did have my XP machine looking like Vista for the longest time till my MOBO fried
<Daisuke_Ido> konversation, ktorrent, and amarok.
<redbeard1> now I"m relegated to using Ubuntu +KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> xp looking like vista?  try getting it to look like a mac :)
<redbeard1> not that I don't like
<redbeard1> it
<Goop2> Daisuke_Ido: I had it looking like Mac
<redbeard1> I actually have a site in my favorites to make XP look like anything
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a fun little trick
<Goop2> yeah.. but it slowed it down even more
<Daisuke_Ido> i freaked out a mac-loving buddy of mine, he thought i was actually using a hackintosh
<redbeard1> look like MAC, Vista, Ubuntu, and sum other 2 OSes as well
<redbeard1> that's funny
<G1> Probably my favorite part of Ubuntu is this little applet thing I can put in my toolbar that shows me how my system's doing.
<Daisuke_Ido> i moved past all that, now i like ubuntu looking like ubuntu
<Goop2> I like Baghira though.. you can have the buttons on the right side
<Daisuke_Ido> with a couple different things
<redbeard1> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-packs-to-transform-windows-to-other-os/
<redbeard1> if your interested
<G1> I have Ubuntu looking like a piece of candy.
<redbeard1> flyakite and Fedora...
<redbeard1> not sure what those OSes are...
<G1> Debian! I want to get Debian some time.
<Goop2> me too
<G1> Just plain Debian.
<Goop2> but I'm more interested in Gentoo
<G1> What's Gentoo like?
<Goop2> dunno
<redbeard1> I was thinking of trying out PC-BSD
<Goop2> I couldn't install it
<Goop2> it doesn't like 500gb hard drives
<redbeard1> see how that ran
<redbeard1> I wish I had a 500 Gigger
<redbeard1> :P
<Goop2> I love it
<redbeard1> I"ll bet
<smith__> I'd give Archlinux a go before gentoo
<redbeard1> all I got is a 40 and a 160
 * G1 whistles...
<Goop2> I don't need half of it, but I have more space than all my friends =D
<dthacker-laptop> gentoo is for people who like to tinker all the time
<smith__> but this is offtopic and people will be using thr bot on you soon
<redbeard1> the 160 aint hooked up yet
<Daisuke_Ido> redbeard1: don't hate me >_>
<dthacker-laptop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<redbeard1> how is this offtopic? I htought we were discussing different OSes
<Daisuke_Ido> i just replaced a 30 with a 160 today
<G1> I've got two 30's and a 200.
<redbeard1> oh
<redbeard1> :P Daisuke
<Daisuke_Ido> 2x 160gb, 1x 300gb, 2x 500gb
<dthacker-laptop> 1 had a 250
<dthacker-laptop> now it's empty again!  yay!
<redbeard1> GOOD LORD
<dthacker-laptop> !shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker-laptop> !caps
<redbeard1> you got RAID set up or sumpin Daisuke?
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Goop2> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<redbeard1> oh sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> 2 sata 3 pata
<redbeard1> was just stressing
<Goop2> DUDE DONT SHOUT!
<redbeard1> OK
<redbeard1> I WON'T
<redbeard1> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> oh shoot, i need to install ktorrent too
<redbeard1> bye lamerman
<G1> Wow, Daisuke... 1 TB and 620 GB all together.
<smith__> i have a big disk size
<G1> Oh, I want a terabyte drive so bad...
<redbeard1> Daisuke pwns
<G1> I don't need one for anything, I just want one.
<G1> I also want to try to make a 80 GB .jpg. :P
<redbeard1> I just want a replacement MOBO
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like to say i do a lot of video editing or something that requires that much hard drive space...
<Goop2> My girl loves my huge disk!
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't.
<Daisuke_Ido> !innuendo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about innuendo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<Daisuke_Ido> there should so be a factoid for that
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> yeah there should
<redbeard1> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<G1> What would happen if someone tried to do that? Make an 80 gig image?
<redbeard1> I"ve seen it
<redbeard1> a gigapixel pic online
<redbeard1> it was huge
<G1> Neeeeat...
<G1> What was it of?
<redbeard1> took forever to load and you could zoom a long way in
<redbeard1> I think it swas of the space shuttle or sumpin
<redbeard1> was*
<redbeard1> removing of oneself from the planet?? wt deuce?
<Goop2> would anyone be offended if I said I was going to go on an airplane or something?
<redbeard1> nope
<Goop2> kk
<redbeard1> you could even take me along
<Daisuke_Ido> no, more like attention-mongering by saying "goodbye cruel world, ubuntu doesn't love me anymore, i don't deserve to live"
<Daisuke_Ido> i guess
<redbeard1> oh ok
<Goop2> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be my take on the "removing onesself from the planet" clause
<redbeard1> tha'ts pretty lame
<Daisuke_Ido> this is irc.
<redbeard1> I thought the same thing when reading that but I was just piqued at the way they said it
<Goop2> Ubuntu doesn't love me any more :'(
<redbeard1> that's*
<G1> Yes it does!
<redbeard1> I really need to go to bed...
<redbeard1> but I just can't sleep
<Goop2> but then I wouldn't be able to play emo kid! nooooo!!
<redbeard1> maybe I should go stumbling for a bit
 * redbeard1 laughs
<redbeard1> anyone else use stumbleupon in firefox?
<dthacker-laptop> I haven't lost a hard drive in 5 or 6 years.  This really sucks.
<redbeard1> that it does ST sorry to hear that
<Goop2> I thought about it, never got around to it
<redbeard1> dt*
<redbeard1> ahhh
<redbeard1> I like it
<Goop2> I would check it out, but I'm stuck without X
<redbeard1> it's like channel-surfing the i-net
<Goop2> cool
<redbeard1> aye
<Goop2> I just like to bumble around in totse or something when I'm bored
<redbeard1> http://redjoe.stumbleupon.com/ is my pro if you wanna check it out
<redbeard1> totse?
<sstchur> are there any good application that work with tv tuners for kde? or linux in general?
<redbeard1> I have no slue sstchur
<redbeard1> clue even
<sstchur> no slue /or/ clue... it's worse than I thought
<Goop2> totse has everything
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: look into mythtv and linux media center
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: ok, thanks
<Goop2> it's like the underground of the internet
<redbeard1> http://www.linux.com/feature/34790 or go here
<redbeard1> got it from a google search
<redbeard1> nooooooooooooo
<redbeard1> oh well
<redbeard1> dang it's 1:36
<redbeard1> I really should go to bed
<Goop2> yep
<Goop2> I usually stay up till 2 =P
<redbeard1> ahhh where you at Goop2?
<Goop2> New Hampshire
<redbeard1> cool I'm in Ohio
<Goop2> I thought that was a different timezone
<redbeard1> nope EST
<Goop2> EST.. uh..
<redbeard1> wow wonder why they banned them...
<Goop2> geeze I need to go to bed
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> Temple of the screaming electron huh?
<redbeard1> it got quiet all of a sudden....
<stdin> Goop2: for future reference, please don't feed trolls
<redbeard1> feed trolls?
<stdin> basically responding/interacting with them at all
<redbeard1> !trolls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> giving them attention
<redbeard1> hmm only trolls I've heard of are the fictional kind lol
<Goop2> when was that? for reference
<stdin> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Goop2> the shouting bit?
<redbeard1> don't think so alexis wsn't involved in that
<stdin> Goop2: that's what I mean ^, responding to them and interacting with them. giving them the attention they so clearly crave
<redbeard1> wasn't*
<redbeard1> meh ok
<Goop2> oh that
<stdin> just ignore them, and if they continue, please use the !ops call
<Goop2> kk
<redbeard1> ops call?
<stdin> don't try that now
<redbeard1> ok so what is it just for future ref.?
<stdin> you can /msg ubotu !ops to see what it does
<Goop2> that was the guy going on about windows right?
<stdin> Goop2: yeah, I've just been reading scrollback
<redbeard1> ahh ok
<redbeard1> cool
<stdin> Goop2: I'm pretty sure you wern't the only one to "feed the troll", but your nick was the 1st I saw. so I'm not trying to single you out or anything
<Goop2> I'm probably the only one still here anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought there for a second stdin called me a troll :\  and i try so hard to be good :D
<redbeard1> lol
<Goop2> =P
<redbeard1> just remember trools can be taken down by shoving your wand up it's nose
<mjponce> this can help you: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645&total=40&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=9
<stdin> if I thought you were a troll, you wouldn't be here to discuss it :)
<redbeard1> trolls*
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a good point
<Daisuke_Ido> touche, stdin
<mjponce> 54 mins aprox.
<redbeard1> what's it of?
<mjponce> about trolls -> Poisonous People
<redbeard1> ahhh ok
<stdin> I've seen that vid before, it does have some good advice indeed
<redbeard1> so how do I get to another channel if I wanted to go to one?
<redbeard1> and what channels are there?
<stdin> you /join  it
<redbeard1> under server list?
<stdin> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<redbeard1> ahh kk ty
<stdin> those are some ubuntu* channels, you can search with "/msg chanserv list *something"
<redbeard1> k
<stdin> replacing "*something*"  with what you're looking for
<Goop2> IRC is like another internet
<redbeard1> got it
<redbeard1> yeah I've not used IRC b4 either
<redbeard1> this is all new to me
<stdin> you could also use /list but that can kill your connection (from flooding off)
<redbeard1> Linux, Ubuntu, KDE... the list goes on
<Goop2> chatting doesn't get much better than IRC
<redbeard1> I got cable I"m good
<Goop2> 1:35
<Goop2> er
<Goop2> 1:55
<redbeard1> wow that's a long list
<mjponce> what means 1:55 ?
<redbeard1> it's 1:55 AM here
<Goop2> what he said
<mjponce> 0:55 here
<mjponce> here -> mexico
<mjponce> here(you) -> ??
<redbeard1> hey look there's an #ubuntu-mythtv channel
<Goop2> New Hampshire
<redbeard1> that would have helped Stephen out earlier
<redbeard1> I"m in Ohio
<redbeard1> did I just get bumped/reconnected?
<Goop2> looks like it
<redbeard1> wild
<Goop2> wyld
<redbeard1> that too
<redbeard1> allrighty I"m heading to bed night all
<Goop2> has a kind of a metal flare to it
<Goop2> yeah me too
<redbeard1> wyld stallyons
<redbeard1> rule lol
<Goop2> ooh that's cool
<redbeard1> it's from Wayne's world if I remember right
<Goop2> Fyre Dryll
<redbeard1> anywho I"m 'off hasta
<Goop2> kk
 * dthacker-laptop compiles a list of all the stuff he needs to re-install.
<homoludens> quick question: what program can i use to convert jpg files to png?
<emilsedgh> convert
<emilsedgh> convert file.jpg file.png
<homoludens> ok, thanks!
<emilsedgh> homoludens: but you could right click on image from konqueror az go to actions menu
<homoludens> oh, thanks, i'll take a look. am using dolphin now usually, so didn't think about konqueror ...
<homoludens> sorry, is "convert" the actual name for the png converter? doesn't seem to be installed on my system and i can't find it under apt.
<emilsedgh> homoludens: imagemagick
<homoludens> k, thanks.
<homoludens> emilsedgh: thanks for the recommendation, imagemagick is fantastic! :)
<emilsedgh> homoludens: yeah :P
<emilsedgh> homoludens: it could do more than just conveting image types
<hengha> I am on Kubuntu and tried to connect win 2k3 via Xvncviewer, the thing is I can not press Ctrl-Alt-Del Key in Xvncviewer, any way to acheive it so that I can login in win2k3 via Xvncviwer ?
<homoludens> emilsedgh: yeah, i noticed. no function for coffee-making or vaccuuming. are there plugins? ;)
<emilsedgh> homoludens: well, search, you might find :P
<Dr_willis> many of the vnc clients have special menuitems to send such key presses
<hengha> Dr_wills, ok, but I can not find any menu items in Xvncviewer, any other vnc viewer can do so on linux ? :-)
<Dr_willis> theres proberly 5+ of the things
<dthacker-laptop> henga: Is this a w2k3 server?
<hengha> yes
<Dr_willis> kde has one, gnome has one.  then theres the tightvnc ones, vnc4server jas one
<dthacker-laptop> try rdesktop
<dthacker-laptop> I use it every day at work to connect to the dark side....
<hengha> o, I didnt figure out how to walk around tservice's licensing activating issue, so want to keep vnc as a backup connection :-)
<Dr_willis> for a windows vncclient - i tend to use ultravnc
<Dr_willis> :P
<hengha> :-p, I am on kubuntu :-p
<console_jockey> ok, I've installed kubuntu gutsy but when I try to change the login manager from system settings, the admin button does not enable me to change the settings... it prompts me for sudo pw, I enter it, the border flashes red as if it's going to become enabled, then returns to grey and nothing can be changed.  Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> you could run kdesu kcontrol (or whatever) to   run the tool as root
<dthacker-laptop> console_jockey: I'm having the same problem.  Did you run upgrads recently?
<console_jockey> dthacker-laptop: nope, new install, but I've tried what Dr_willis suggested and I have some errors I'm going to post via paste...
 * dthacker-laptop may have break out his can of vi whoop-it
<console_jockey> I think I have a fix.
<console_jockey> I checked out the output from the kdesu kcontrol
 * dthacker-laptop is all ears
<console_jockey> and saw a reference to a file /root/.DCOPserver_zephyrus_0.  The file was not found in /root, but it was found in my home directory
<console_jockey> I deleted the file (note that zephyrus is my host name) and then tried kdesu kcontrol again
<console_jockey> success
<console_jockey> of course, now when I try to run system settings from the kmenu it doesn't load...
<dthacker-laptop> good work.   We'll see how mine works in a few minutes
<console_jockey> maybe I should have saved the .DCOP file somewhere...
<console_jockey> save your .DCOP file
<dthacker-laptop> k
<console_jockey> note: I had two DCOP files... one ending in  __0 and another ending as :0.  I removed them both...
<console_jockey> not sure if there is a way to recreate that file...
<Gidean> hi...
<dthacker-laptop> !hi | Gidean
<ubotu> Gidean: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * se7en Gets dthacker-laptop hi | Gidean
<Gidean> this could be a stupid question but...all things being equal, what would be faster a box with a single 1.8GHz or one with dual 1.0GHz?
<Gidean> by equal I mean same amout of ram and same bus speed...
<dthacker-laptop> Gidean: 1.8 is faster. 2 1.0's are wider.   (more processing at same time)
<dthacker-laptop> so it depends on your load
<console_jockey> dthacker-laptop: working for you?
<dthacker-laptop> just booted, please stand by.....
<Gidean> hmm wider...I confess I don't really understand what wider means in this context...
<dthacker-laptop> 1.8 is a racetrack with 2 lanes and great banking on the curves.   2x1.0 is a 6 lane racetrack , but the curves aren't banked as much.
<Gidean> Trying to grok the whole dual cpu thing...I mean, when would one be more advantageous...
<Gidean> :)
<Gidean> I like that...
<dthacker-laptop> console_jockey: mine works, but I have a fresh install
<Gidean> so dual would be better for, say video rendering...
<dthacker-laptop> I've never done that, so I can't say....
<dthacker-laptop> afk 5 mins....
<console_jockey> dthacker-laptop: mine was a fresh install as well.  Not sure why the file created a prob;
<console_jockey> ok, I'm out
<Gidean> rather, wider would be better for video rendering, faster better for everyday stuff (i.e. burning disks etc)?
<Gidean> Thanks for the info Mr. dthacker-laptop :D
<Lynoure> Gidean: burning disks is not very processor intensive anyway... throwing better processor at it does not do nearly anything
<Gidean> I see, Lynoure.  Could you, maybe give me an example where two are better than one?
<Lynoure> Gidean: I have no idea how video rendering works, so cannot say much about that. But if you are for e.g. calculating the values of pi, or some other single-threaded massive task, adding another processor core does not do much as your task is not spittable to multiple processors anyway
<dthacker-laptop> adept, you steaming pile of junk!  Quit crashing!
<Lynoure> Gidean: if you do loads of different things, or run tasks that are optimized for multiple processors, sure, having multiple processors is much better.
<Gidean> Thanks Lynoure.  Basiclly, I have some extra $ and want to upgrade an old tower.  I can choose between a single cpu or dual cpu's.  I want that most bag for my buck...
<Lynoure> Gidean: good example of something easily splittable is apache, as it launches multiple processes as needed. But if you e.g want to listen to an ogg and encode an ogg at the same time, sure, already much goodness from having multiple processing cores
<Gidean> Thanks very much for the help (and paitence)!
<Lynoure> Gidean: Always welcome.
<ace_> can someone help me i am new to linux
<emilsedgh> !ask | ace_
<ubotu> ace_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * se7en Gets emilsedgh ask | ace_
<emilsedgh> ?
<ace_> i am using linux mint 2.2 and i am not sure i am in the right room here
<ace_> i can not get my screen resolution to change
<emilsedgh> ace_: nah, this is #kubuntu, for Kubuntu help not mint
<ace_> ah ok thanks...damn..
<bazhang> mint is version 4 now anyway
<ace_> baz yea i tried that but the screen reso was at 800 x 600 and it was too big with no way of changing it
<bazhang> best switch to kubuntu then ;]
<emilsedgh> haha right
<ace_> tried mate the cd would not load
<bazhang> try the alternate then
<ace_> the alternative?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
 * se7en Gets bazhang alternate
<bazhang> thanks se7en!
<se7en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gunirus> afk
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> i have a question, I've installed Compiz on my kubuntu laptop. The problem is, the Cube effect isn't working. I have it enabled in the Compiz settings, but the result i see instead is just a two-sided effect rather than a cube.
<xushi> so it's like just a thin piece of paper, with one screen on one side, and another on the other side.
<xushi> I'm not sure what i'm diong wrong. I appreciate the help in finding out how to fix it or turn it into a cube effect
<alteregolio> you need to add desktops
<Dr_willis> xushi,  enable 4 desktops with the ccsm tool
<alteregolio> eg 4 desktops at the lower bottom tab
 * Dr_willis finds the cube useless :P
<alteregolio> the cube is like gnome
<xushi> sec, i'll try it out
<alteregolio> useless crap
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Dr_willis> the cube dose not work very well on my system with 2 widescreen monitors.
<emilsedgh> defination of Compiz: 'useless crap?', nah thats usefull, to attract people to GNU/Linux
<xushi> it has its uses.. not everyone is comfortable with using a basic system :)
<Dr_willis> i would perfer people come for the stability of the OS.
<Dr_willis> not the latest youtube video clips
<xushi> 1) as a server, true, but as a desktop, that's not always the case. 2) the majority of the users don't give a crap about stability, but usebility and features.. why would they stick to windows then? :p
<Dr_willis> I can onky think of like 3 fetures in compiz i like.
<alteregolio> just wrote to beiing attract to not use the billgateballmerosses, no need to argue
<xushi> could you please point to me where to add the 4 desktops ?
<xushi> because to me it looks to be different than the control panel, because i already have 4 there,
<alteregolio> at the lower bottom, context menu mouse
<xushi> thanks, checking
<xushi> lower bottom of the context menu ?
<alteregolio> you can see two small rectangular bonobos at the bottom right?
<alteregolio> click that with right mouse key
<alteregolio> then click to properties or settings ( language may be vary)
<xushi> I already have 4 there
<xushi> but the way it's working, the contents of 1 and 3 are being mirrored, and the contents of 2 and 4 are being mirrored
<alteregolio> ok you got to be certain
<xushi> 1 and 3 are on the first side of the paper, 2 and 4 are on the decond side
<alteregolio> i have no second glue
<xushi> =/
<Lynoure> xushi: is compiz somehow involved? Never used it but heard about some weird pager stuff related to it
<xushi> Lynoure: yea, i'm trying to do the cube through compiz
<Dr_willis> for the pageer and compiz - you MUST use the ccsm tool to set the # of desktios
<Dr_willis> desktops.
<Dr_willis> NOT the kde desktops tool
<xushi> ccsm tool, i've hears that before in the channel. is it the compiz settings tool ?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
 * se7en Gets Dr_willis ccsm
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * se7en Gets Dr_willis compiz
<xushi> so i set my system desktops to 1, and the ccsm desktops to 4 ?
<Dr_willis> somthing like that.. ccsm has the settings under the general tab.
<rysiek|pl> guys, how to check partition's UUID
<jussi01> !uuid | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * se7en Gets jussi01 uuid | rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> thanks!
<blizzzek> moin
<jussi01> morning blizzzek
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> I need someone to check the acid2 test with konqueror 3.5.8
<gourdin> here it doesn't pass it anymore
<gourdin> wget http://www.lanterne.org/konqueror_acid2test.jpg
<gourdin> the test : http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html
<stdin> gourdin: konqueror in 3.5.8 works fine with the acid2 test
<gourdin> stdin: not here
<gourdin> did you try the test ?
<stdin> yes
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> so, what is the problem with 'my' konqueror
<gourdin> ?
<gourdin> kubuntu
<gourdin> :(
<stdin> no clue, it's always just worked here
<gourdin> here too
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * se7en Gets jussi01 enter
<gourdin> that's why I'm asking
<stdin> se7en: what are you doing?
<stdin> gourdin: try with another user, see if it's a user setting
<gourdin> stdin: yep, I can do this
<seboo> How can I set true permissions for my own home folder ?
<stdin> ls -ld ~
<combinio> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> true permissions?
<Dr_willis> my users home dir has the followin  permissions  --> drwxr-xr-x 84 willis willis 4096 2008-01-27 04:56 willis
<seboo> Dr_willis: I changed my login name but there is no home folder for my login name now. And system login gives me error about permissions.
<Dr_willis>  You might of goofedup more then that then. How did you change your login name?
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir /home/USERNAME
<Dr_willis> sudo chown username.username /home/USERNAME
<Dr_willis> for a start.
<Dr_willis> You proberly should of just added a new user.
<seboo>  I did "sudo chown username:username /home/USERNAME"
<seboo> and sudo chmod 777 /home/username
<Dr_willis> 777 is over kill.
<Dr_willis> :)
<seboo>  username.username or  username:username ?
<llutz> $home should be 750
<llutz>  : preferred
<alteregolio> hmm
<alteregolio> why tracker doesn't index anything?
<alteregolio> tracker index metadata
<seboo> login says .dmrc must set with true permissions
<Dr_willis> seboo,  you could just delete the .dmrc it will get remade
<seboo> tring it
<Dr_willis> ls -l .dmrc
<Dr_willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 25 2008-01-23 16:21 .dmrc
<seboo> trying :D
<seboo> -rw-r----- 1 seboo seboo 28 2008-01-24 12:30 .dmrc
<se7en> sorry stdin hope the script behaves now :(
<val0> how do you mount an iso in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<val0> Dr_willis: Thanks :D
<Dr_willis> if doing a lot of iso's you may want to check out the fuse tools
<seboo> What was home directory's chmod ?
<val0> Dr_willis: will do
<Lynoure> seboo: permissions originally, you mean?
<Dr_willis> someone said 750 for home
<seboo> yes
<stdin> defaults to 755
<seboo> 755 ok
<TimS> stdin: Why do we not just have the channel on conference mode so that joins, parts and nickchanges are invisible
<Dr_willis> I just set my irc client to block them
<stdin> TimS: is that a freenode channel mode?
<TimS> Yeah, I think its called conference
<Dr_willis> xchat has a /conferancemode I think also
<stdin> I's not a mode I know of or one that's documented by freenode
<stdin> *it's
<cbc1014> fuck
<painter> ll
<stdin> TimS...
<TimS> Whooops
<seboo> 755 worked stdin thanks
<TimS> Forgot I was in here
<seboo> and thanks all who helped me
<seboo> How can I add video overlay support to me ati x1600 graphic card ?
<seboo> to my
<dsmith_> hi my desktop in kubuntu is showing as black
<dsmith_> I did have compiz installed but I removed that
<dsmith_> when I try to view my home directory konq. stalls
<dsmith_> i tried reinstalled my nvidia drivers with envy and it did not do anything
<dsmith_> konq. does not connect to the internet
<dsmith_> but firefox and obviously konversation
 * dsmith_ is sorta cluless on what happened
<comp05> Imperatrisa
<thomas__> whats the shell command for getting the size of a file returned?
<se7en> thomas__: du -h filename
<thomas__> thanx se7en
<se7en> np
<jussi01> !envy | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dsmith_> jussi01: I know that
<dsmith_> envy installed newer drives for me though
<dsmith_> envy did not  wreck this
<dsmith_> *newer drivers, I meant
<dsmith_> something is messed up in kde
<dsmith_> yep something wrong in kde
<dsmith_> I cannot lock the screeen
<dsmith_> hmm
<blow> dissident
<ibou> hi
<jussi01> hi
<Qrawl> how do I change AMarok so when I click a file in Konq, it plays instead of queues
<Qrawl> thats very very annoying
<Lynoure> Qrawl: probably konqueror you need to change, not amarok. Check under file associations
<Qrawl> Lynoure, ok ty
<Qrawl> I dont see where
<hola> i dont know how to remove completely bridge interface i've just created
<Qrawl> this totally ruins Amarok
<Qrawl> its only like this in Kubuntu
<Qrawl> in Debian, for example, clicking a file would play it
<Lynoure> Qrawl: hmmm, I'm working at the moment, but I'll take a minute to check
<Lynoure> Qrawl: some like it one way, some other...
<Qrawl> thx
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I have  kubuntu 7.10
<blackflag> I have to sound cards one onboard and one PCI
<blackflag> it seems the default is the onbord card
<blackflag> how can I change to the other PCI card?
<jel> blackflag: if you don't need the onboard one, you can just disable it in your bios
<blackflag> okay
<blackflag> but there should be a way to do it via gui or console
<blackflag> and I can not find it
<Lynoure> Qrawl: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> audio -> mpeg (or whatever types you want to change) -> Amarok [edit...] -> Application   where it currently says  amarok %U  change it to  amarok -p %U
<flipstar> did you tried systemsetting-->Sound-System-->Hardware ?
<Qrawl> Lynoure, thanks!
<Lynoure> Qrawl: enqueueing is the amarok default, I think, so you need -p for "play"
<Qrawl> that worked
<wasabi_> i accidently removed the link to trashcan in dolphin, how do i add the link again?
<wasabi_> the trashcan link under "Places"
<ziut3k> OO
<MidMark> why hardy looks so bad with firefox? no gtk theme?
<Qrawl> the fonts?
<Arelis> Hi all. Right now i'm using a dark color scheme, but the websites i visit are very bright. I tried the CSS option in Konqueror, but it breaks many page's layouts, to the point of not seeing what where is. How do i make it fit in with a dark colourscheme?
<stdin> wasabi_: right click > add bookmark -> Name: Trash, Location: trash:/
<nightmike> hi
<Qrawl> MidMark, the fonts?
<MidMark> Qrawl: well not really, the gui is bad, bad theme
<Bizzeh> Arelis: websites are what they are, if your using a dark scheme, thats your problem
<MidMark> is really worse than gutsy
<Arelis> Bizzeh: I like the dark scheme.
<nightmike> whats the comand to restore X? My X won't start coz i shutdown the computer during a update :P
<Bizzeh> Arelis: that still doesnt change the fact that websites are what they already are
<Bizzeh> if you go around changing their style sheets, your going to break them
<smeril> how do i install kubuntu 7.04 on a 1 gb usb memory without burning it on to a cd
<Qrawl> MidMark, I dont know what you mean.  its easy to change themes in FF
<Bizzeh> smeril: qemu or vmware
<stdin> !install | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jel> Bizzeh: actually, websites should be designed to use your system theme.  There are color codes for that in html.
<MidMark> Qrawl: I mean by default gutsy firefox in kubuntu is better (the gui) than hardy one
<flipstar> Qrawl: this is not only in firefox also in other gtk apps like firestarter..
<nightmike> whats the comand to restore or raplace the X files with the cd? My X won't start coz i shutdown the computer during a update
<Bizzeh> jel: cars and furniture are designed to the DESIGNERS choice, and its up to you to choose which car and furniture to use... if you dont like the design that the designer made, dont use it
<MidMark> yep exactly, it's gtk<->qt theme that is very weird
<MidMark> looks like kubuntu 5.10
<flipstar> nightmike: try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<nightmike> mm ok
<jel> Bizzeh: yes, but car designers have to comply with certain basic laws of ergonomics etc.  Likewise, website designers have to learn the GUI laws that app designers have learned already through years of trial and error.  Those who don't know their history are doomed to repeat it.
<nightmike> there are other command too for i trty? So i dont need to restart to come back here
<Arelis> Bizzeh: screenshot: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/7528/darkmb9.png
<flipstar> to start X just typt startx or /etc/inid.d/kdm start
<jel> nightmike: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bizzeh> Arelis: yes, it will break, because your removing the stylesheet that puts everything where it should be, and replacing it with one that just sets the colours... and not putting stuff back
<Bizzeh> as i already said, replacing stylesheets will break stuff
<Arelis> Bizzeh: How can i ADD to the stylesheet?
<nightmike> i already tried that command startx... just get a black screen
<nightmike> ok i go restart and try these commands on console..
<Bizzeh> Arelis: create your own website
<Bizzeh> then design it to your look
<nightmike> thx and cya
<Arelis> Bizzeh: already have one. But i want other websites to look dark
<flipstar> bye and gl
<Bizzeh> Arelis: go to every website you use, contact the webmaster and tell them that their design is crap, and needs to be made to fit your dark theme, rather than fitting in with their design choice
<Bizzeh> lets see what their reply is
<Arelis> Bizzeh: No.
<Lynoure> Arelis: I guess you need to develope a way to do it gracefully then, as far as I know there is no good way currently
<Bizzeh> there is actualy
<Lynoure> Bizzeh: Then do share :)
<Bizzeh> theres a plugin for firefox that allows you to inject javascript into pages
<Bizzeh> inject some javascript that adds to the css...
<Bizzeh> cant remember what its called though
<Lynoure> to me javascript usually means a non-good way, but tastes vary. I did not know of that one, maybe it will help Arelis here.
<Bizzeh> Lynoure: it is A way, that will work
<Bizzeh> its dirty, and horrible, and messy... i admit... but thats what all the sites will look like once Arelis makes them all dark and out of contrast/theme
<Bizzeh> brb
<Lynoure> Bizzeh: I was just about to say that it's an exotic problem. :)
<Arelis> With broken sites I mean images not showing up.
<Bizzeh> some images are set with css
<Bizzeh> and your removing the css
<Arelis> i know of an extension in firefox called web developer toolbar and that has an css style injector that you can use to modify pages on the fly. and you add to css with it.
<Bizzeh> but its only while your there on the page
<Arelis> but i don't think you can set is as a global css
<Bizzeh> it forgets as soon as you move
<Arelis> yeah
<Arelis> what about "Stylish"?
<Bizzeh> dunno
<Bizzeh> i dont use firefox
<Bizzeh> worst browser i have ever been forced to deal with
<Arelis> me neither
<Arelis> indeed
<Arelis> uses up so much memory
<flipstar> hm which browser do you use then ?
<Bizzeh> in linux, konq (only because my choices are pretty limited for gui browsers), in windows, ie7
<Arelis> konqueror
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hodba> heey guy i'm getting the hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 error
<hodba> and i'm looking for the dbus rule to fix this ... can anyone help me please
<jel> hodba: what are you trying to mount?  You probably just need to add your user to some group
<jel> hodba: that owns the device you want to mount
<hodba> jel: thanks man ... it worked out
<rysiek|pl> guys, I need to create a simple movie (more like presentation, so that Impress would do the job nicely, if it inly hadn't have to be played from a DVD player)
<rysiek|pl> any ideas where to start? I can find loads of tutorials on re-encoding and re-cutting EXISTING videos, but I can't seem to find anything on CREATING a video from naught on Linux
<jussi01> rysiek|pl: does it just need to be an impress presentation put onto dvd?
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: technically, yeah, that would suffice; but it has to be a VIDEO DVD
<flipstar> with gimp you can create videos out of pictures..
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: not a Data DVD, with a *ppt file on it, as it has to be read from a generic video-dvd player
<flipstar> thats no problem..you can encode it later
<rysiek|pl> flipstar: what you say? gimp? ha! great, didn't know that; we'll see if all this base are belong to me ;)
<jussi01> rysiek|pl: I think blender does some of that as well
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: tempting, hadn't it only been deadlined tomorrow ;)
<nightmike> flipstar im back :P
<nightmike> thx for the help X started now
<flipstar> np und wb
<nightmike> but just a question.. distribution upgrade take a long time to complete?
<nightmike> i downloaded everithing and got stuck at 0%
<flipstar> yes..it reads all the packages
<flipstar> and the database
<nightmike> its normal stuck at 0% then ?
<jel> rysiek|pl: kdenlive is probably the best video editor out there right now (excluding the big one, which is very crashy and hard to get setup)
<flipstar> normally just a couple of seconds..depends on your computer
<bascule> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<nightmike> mmm i w8 around 1 hour yesterday and nothing
<nightmike> and if i click on show terminal its empty
<flipstar> hm thats bad
<bascule> jel: what does non-linear mean, I have a buddy that does a lot of video and like what he sees of linux but kind of dependant on premier
<rysiek|pl> jel: thanks
<rysiek|pl> jel: and "the big one" is?
<bascule> premier at a guess :)
<rysiek|pl> ah
<jel> nightmike: open a console, run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  That should NOT pause for more than a minute without showing some progress report.  If it does, you've probably a bad network setup, hosed your system some way, or have a very old machine that can't handle it.
<jussi01> rysiek|pl: bascule the big one is cinelerra on linux
<bascule> sure
<rysiek|pl> ok
<nightmike> sempron 2400+, 512mb ram GF5500-256mb
<jussi01> bascule: your friend may want to have a look at ubuntustudio
<rysiek|pl> whoa! hardy uses iwl* intel wireless drivers! finally!
<jel> bascule: non-linear video (NLV) is the ability to move scenes around, cut, edit, add effects, etc. in a different order to how the scenes were filmed
<bascule> jussi01: and thats a distro in it's self?
<bascule> jel: thanks
<jel> rysiek|pl: I forget what the... oh, the big one is called cinelerra.  It can do very professsional stuff, but its old and crappy.
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio | bascule
<ubotu> bascule: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jel> isn't studio for all creative types -- graphical etc. as well as audiophiles?
<nightmike> awesome its installing on konsole now :D
<nightmike> another little question hehe... when i use native kubuntu video drivers i get 1024x768x60hz
<nightmike> but when i install nvidia drivers the maximum its 1024x768x53hz
<jel> nightmike: good stuff.  For what it's worth, I've always found adept to be flakey.  You might prefer to do "sudo aptitude install synaptic" and use synaptic from now on, or use aptitude in a console.  Aptitude has a bit of a learning curve though, and can be annoying at times :)
<jel> synaptic is generally very nice :)
<jel> nightmike: I heard that nvidia's custom drivers don't read your monitor's EDID information properly.  You can probably force it to use a certain resolution by editing your xorg.conf, if you want, but unless the 53hz is bothering your eyes in some way, I wouldn't.
<jel> (or giving you headaches)
<bascule> nightmike: don't worry about the claime refresh, it's always wrong on nvidia, ask the monitod on its osd menu :)
<jel> bascule: ahh
<nightmike> dont have a osd menu hehe
<ubuntu> w
<nightmike> so you mean that 53hz show on nvidia menu can be 60hz on the monitor?
<bascule> probably 75, is on mine
<bascule> if it was 53 it would be sucking the eyeballs out your head
<nightmike> so its 53hz o.0 coz my eyes are hurting and red hehe
<bascule> maybe 60
<nightmike> one more thing... someone know why my internet connection have a high PING? on Windows its noemal but here on kubuntu its laggy
<nightmike> normal*
<nightmike> i mean just the time response its slow ... the speed its ok
<jussi01> !ipv6 | nightmike
<ubotu> nightmike: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<flipstar> hm maybe some settings are incorrect.. http://www.speedguide.net:8080
<nightmike> mmm ok i will try this out
<nightmike> im on a wirelles connection and my ip is via dhcp
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm trying to use cairo-dock in kde.. but it causes all sorts of graphical glitches. What is a good, stable Dock for KDE?
<jussi01> Arelis: awn
<jussi01> Arelis:  assume you are running compiz?
<Arelis> jussi01: nope.
<Arelis> no compiz.
<jussi01> Arelis: I just use a panel then.
<jussi01> however, if you decide to use compiz, avant is by far the best imho
<Arelis> jussi01: the feature i'm looking for is application management like the taskbar but with icons. like the dock.
<jussi01> Arelis: avant then. you need compiz.
<Arelis> no. not avant. I've used that on Ubuntu and it was so unstable it made my PC crash lots.
<Arelis> and i don't have compiz.
<Lynoure> Arelis: just icons? I think you can do that with taskbar settings
<Lynoure> oh, remembered wrong, it does not let you choose entry lenght
<DoomGuard> May i ask a question plz???
<stdin> !ask
<jussi01> !ask | DoomGuard
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> DoomGuard: please see above
 * stdin wins
<jussi01> doh!
<jussi01> DoomGuard: go ahead and ask :)
<DoomGuard> why does kubuntu take up 1.8 GB of my memory while ubuntu only took up only 200 -300MB i dont have so many programms running (im not experiencing performance problems)
<jussi01> DoomGuard: what are you using to view this?
<DoomGuard> KDE system guard and a karamba theme
<o-dog> hi again
<o-dog> got the resolution issue fixed now but i got a new problem
<SSJ_GZ> DoomGuard: KDE system guard includes file cache.
<o-dog> in the login screen my keyboard seems to be missing keys
<o-dog> it doesn't recognize all the keys
<o-dog> but in console login it works and works fine in X
<DoomGuard> is there a way to chack my REAL RAM status ??
<DoomGuard> *check
<o-dog> ! keyboard
<SSJ_GZ> DoomGuard: Run "free -m" on the command-line.  The figure you want is the intersection of "used" and "-/+ buffers/cache:"
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<o-dog> yahh that doesn't help me a bit
<Arelis> I've screwed up my panels in konqueror. how do i restore it?
<DoomGuard>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          2026       1887        138          0        609        763-/+ buffers/cache:        514       1511Swap:          878          0        878this is what i get
<hexdude> hello, when i start rosegarden, sometimes I get loged off just after the spash screen appears, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<DoomGuard> so is this normal can i fix it?
<stdin> DoomGuard: you are using approximately 515/2026 and have 1510/2026 free
<DoomGuard> thats ok
<DoomGuard> thx for the info everyone
<Arelis> Help! I've screwed up my toolbars in konqueror. how do i restore it?
<penguincentral> hi.  how big is the update to kde4 for kubuntu gutsy?
<DoomGuard> A question everyone Does ayone get squares to to appear on their desktop backround when using a selection box???(restart fixes the problem)
<bazhang> DoomGuard: cheers! wondered what that was about
<penguincentral> anyone?
<flipstar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Dioxin> anyone got 5 mins to explain to me how to get stuff out or tar.gz files
<Dioxin> out of*
<flipstar> just typ 'tar -xf <filename>'
<penguincentral> flipstar: doesn't say
<flipstar> or use ark or file-roller
<Dioxin> ok well i've gotten all the files "out" but then I get abit stuck what to do with them
<flipstar> do you mean the download size ?
<penguincentral> yes
<flipstar> depends on archive content......
<Dioxin> I was using gzip and tar to get the files out
<PowerJC> i'm installing kubuntu of the alternate install cd and its taking a long time at 6% installed xresprobe, has it crashed or does this just take a long time? It happened to me yesterday when i tried to install and I just had to turn it off
<flipstar> sorry i dont know this penguincentral
<flipstar> PowerJC: this should not take more than a few minutes depends on your computer speed..
<PowerJC> hmm well its been about 10 minutes i  think
<PowerJC> its a duron 1600 256 mb ram
<PowerJC> graphics card is geforce 2 mx if thats got anything to do with it
<flipstar> and nothing happend ?
<Dioxin> PowerJC me thinks either your alternate disk is damaged or you got hardware issues
<PowerJC> well its just at 6% installed xresprobe
<PowerJC> i scanned the cd for issues
<PowerJC> and its fine
<flipstar> while installing you can go to console and see whats going on using strg+alt+f4
<PowerJC> so what does that do?
<PowerJC> just shows whats happening?
<PowerJC> and what is strg
<flipstar> ctrg
<Dioxin> ctrl*
<PowerJC> ok
<PowerJC> i'll try that if it dosn't move on any
<flipstar> it shows whats going on which packet is installing
<PowerJC> ok
<PowerJC> well i already ahve a thing saying that
<PowerJC> but it says installed xresprobe
<flipstar> jes do that..you go back with ctrg+alt+f1
<PowerJC> ok i'll go and try that thanks
<andersin> how can I load nvidia_new by default on startup?
<jel> andersin: modconf, or edit /etc/modules(.conf?)
<DoomGuard> here is a ss http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg68/doomguard88/snapshot3.jpg  of the squares i was talking about anyone seen them before????
<DoomGuard> plz check it out and tell me
<SSJ_GZ> DoomGuard: I've never seen that before.
<DoomGuard> :(
<flipstar> ugly
<bazhang> DoomGuard: had that here as well
<DoomGuard> ohhh
<DoomGuard> and??
<bazhang> it went away
<DoomGuard> lol
<DoomGuard> thx
<bazhang> after a reboot iirc
<bazhang> never seen it since
<DoomGuard> after a reboot mine go away
<DoomGuard> but they backcome
<DoomGuard> *come back
<bazhang> hmm
<DoomGuard> in ubuntu i didnt have that prob
<DoomGuard> if i reinstall the kde ???
<bazhang> that seems excessive; do you recall what triggered it?
<bazhang> try switching the wallpaper
<DoomGuard> nope ill try to find out  what triggers it
<DoomGuard> the wallpaper change doesnt affect them
<bazhang> what about right click refresh desktop
<DoomGuard> not that ether
<DoomGuard> i solved the prob
<bazhang> how
<DoomGuard> i moved a desktop icanon them and they started reducing in number i continued until none was left
<bazhang> nice
<DoomGuard> omg they are back
<bazhang> i-cannon; is that from apple computer?
<DoomGuard> at a different location
<DoomGuard> ill reboot
<bazhang> wow
<intExDK> Hey everybody... I need an application that can get ID3 information from the filename. Anybody got ideas?
<intExDK> Doesn't anybody know an ID3 handling application for Linux?
<bazhang> apt-cache search id3 intExDK may yield some results
<bazhang> !find id3
<ubotu> Found: libid3-3.8.3-dev, libid3-3.8.3c2a, libid3tag0, libid3tag0-dev, id3 (and 14 others)
<bazhang> !info id3
<ubotu> id3 (source: id3): An ID3 Tag Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bazhang> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<DoomGuard> im back
<DoomGuard> a simple log out solved the problem
<DoomGuard> for now
<bubblu> h da
<bubblu> hi sa sivaji
<ksivaji> sudharshan i am here
<bubblu> can u recieve my message da
<Qrawl> !flash
<ksivaji> come to #offline just click this
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Qrawl> whats up with Flash
<Qrawl> nm
<Qrawl> ok wty
<Qrawl> how do you install Flash easily
<peristroika> Hi, seeking speak with the brains?  ...about archietecture
<jussi01> Qrawl: go have a look at the forums thread in the !flash factoid.
<Qrawl> that thread is very confusing and requires you to reg with the forums
<jussi01> Qrawl: you should register anyway (the forums are _very_ useful), just download and install the package attached to that thread
<Qrawl> its lame I have to do that
<p-f> !8xburnershowingupas4x
<Qrawl> there -should be a deb
<p-f> darn :)
<peristroika> Which live disk for for the AMD64 Dual cores ? with option to install !
<SlimeyPete> peristroika: the amd64 livecd
<peristroika> thanks Pete ...for the 1 sec rent of ya brain!  :-)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<sourcemaker> My questions is off-topic.... But does somebody knows good openoffice templates for writing technical documentations?
<peristroika> I did a search for "openoffice templates" and found some
<jussi01> Qrawl: there is a deb on that thread...
<Qrawl> I installed it
<_Angelus_> guys
<FaiDillinGer> hi there, can someone please help me. amarok wont play any mp3s now. it says the format of the file is not supported, no demux plugin found
<_Angelus_> can someone please send me the kubuntu colour sceme?
<jussi01> !mp3 | FaiDillinGer
<ubotu> FaiDillinGer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Qrawl> I need to restart
<FaiDillinGer> thx ubotu
<FaiDillinGer> thx jussi01
<jussi01> !thanks | FaiDillinGer
<ubotu> FaiDillinGer: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_Angelus_> can someone please send me the kubuntu colour sceme?
<nuxil> why are part of my settings in a strange language? looks like japanees or chinees or something like that
<FaiDillinGer> cause theyve taken over your computer
<nuxil> lol
<FaiDillinGer> :P
<nuxil> system settings --> user management :/
<FaiDillinGer> amarok wont, all of a sudden play any mp3s ??? has anyone got a clue ??? it says no demux plugin found, the file format may not be supported. (when its been playing mp3s for more than 6 months)
<tekteen> I am shipping out kubuntu computers to people who do not even know windows well. I am playing around with many programs and found many of them give too many options for configuration. I have already put in pidgin instead of Kopete because it is easier. I am now thinking of replacing Kontacts with evolution. Evolution would take up 300MB with gnome libs. It would also run slower on these not so good computers. Is it worth putting evolution 
<Yattie> hi all
 * Yattie begging for help here ;)
<tekteen> !ask | Yattie
<ubotu> Yattie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Qrawl> whats krunner
<Yattie> i m using compaq presario v3000 with broadcom wireless ... how do can i use the broadcom card without connecting to internet using the cable to active restricted driver ? plz
<emilsedgh> Qrawl: new 'Run Command' dialog of KDE4
<tekteen> Yattie: there is no way. you need to somehow get the driver
<Yattie> ic mmmmmm :(
<Qrawl> emilsedgh, ty
<tekteen> Yattie: why not connect the cable?
<Yattie> how about the nvidia card ?? does kubuntu restricted driver fully support the nvida for v3000 :)
<Yattie> i m using wireless in restaurant only ;)
<tekteen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qrawl> I think my computer is acting strangely since installing that Flash deb from the forums
<tekteen> !supported
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supported - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<p-f> is there any particular reason why my 8x TS-L632D burner would show up as only 4x?
<samuel_> Hello everybody I really have a problem
<samuel_> with my wireless connection
<tekteen> samuel_: what is the prob?
<samuel_> My problem is that I have connection but after a time it falls and I don´t have connection anymore
<samuel_> And I must restart my computer to let it work
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what type of card
<Faibbus> helloo
<samuel_> My wireless usb stick is a Sweex LW053 with rt73 chipset
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> On my laptop I found it sometimes overheated
<tekteen> so I lost connection
<samuel_> Can I do anything about it?
<tekteen> it should not over heat
<tekteen> it seems to be a bod driver
<tekteen> bad*
<samuel_> yes, feisty won´t even start with my usb stick and if I insert the usb when Feisty was running my computer run very slow but now i´m using Kubuntu Gutsy
<tekteen> samuel_: if you find which driver runs the stick you can reload that driver
<tekteen> without restarting
<samuel_> that´s rt73usb
<tekteen> can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<samuel_> but if I do sudo modprobe rt73usb than my stick load a few seconds and then the light on te stick stops
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I do not know the problem
<tekteen> submit it as a bug report
<samuel_> but what if I use another driver?
<tekteen> I do not know of any others.
<tekteen> I guess you could use ndiswrapper
<tekteen> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<samuel_> like this: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<tekteen> I guess you could try it
<samuel_> I could try ndiswrapper yes
<samuel_> I shall download ndiswrapper
<Dragonpseudo> :-)
<SmokeIt> can someone help me with a probelem i have?
<Dragonpseudo> Good day everybody
<Dragonpseudo> :-"
<Ronald> Stating here cus #kubuntu-kde4 seems dorment:  Running gutsy (gnome variant of it), trying to install parley-kde4 from gutsy-pbackports. Running into most likely the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys-kde4/+bug/182638. Any clues for a solution ;)?
<tekteen> !ask|SmokeIt
<ubotu> SmokeIt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dragonpseudo> Anybody from Europe?
<SmokeIt> you see each time i open adept manager it gives an error that the package database is already in use
<gigui> how do i install a program in kubunto
<Dragonpseudo> Mainly anybody female... :-D
<SlimeyPete> gigui: adept
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> gigui: also, dpkg
<SlimeyPete> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<tekteen> !adeptfix|SmokeIt
<ubotu> SmokeIt: please see above
<SmokeIt> ubotu: when i type that in the konsole it says "errors where encountered while processing: latex209-bin"
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<tekteen> SmokeIt: just restart and it should work
<mixed> I just upgraded to KDE 4, anyone knows how to change the menu SuSE style in kubuntu?
<SmokeIt> restart my pc?
<tekteen> yep
<SmokeIt> whow its the first time i had to do that on kubuntu
<tekteen> yep
<SmokeIt> whel thanks for the help
<tekteen> np
<samuel_> I´m now compiling ndiswrapper
<hydrogen> mixed: add the "simple menu applet" to the panel
<samuel_> installed
<samuel_> but can I run modprobe -r rt73usb to unload the driver?
<tekteen> yes
<samuel_> ok
<samuel_> I shall try that
<tekteen> but you also need to add it to the block list
<tekteen> so it wont start up
<samuel_> ok
<samuel_> I was forgotten that
<mixed> hydrogen, how do I do that?
<hydrogen> mixed: #kubuntu-kde4
<tekteen> add blacklist rt73usb to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mixed> anyone knows how to change my keyboard this ẗhis" keyboard is quite funky
<mixed> I meant to say anyone knows how to change my keyboard TYPE?
<tekteen> mixed: system settings > Regional & Language
<tekteen> then click keyboard layout
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<tekteen> BluesKaj: hi
<mixed> tekten ẗhat"one did not work
<tekteen> did not work for what
<tekteen> what happened
<mixed> tekteen, iḿ trying to change the keyboard type
<mixed> tekteen itś still doing funky things
<tekteen> mixed: you have the intl keyboard
<tekteen> it is a variant of US
<mixed> I cant use quotes, i have to say cannot instead of cant because I can use the little ´
<tekteen> I know
<tekteen> look a the keymap varient
<mixed> tekteen, yes, when i installed kubuntu i picked international keyboard
<tekteen> And that is the problem
<tekteen> change the variant to basic
<tekteen> in the system settings
<tekteen> mixed: are you there?
<mixed> tekteen, how do I pick the variant to basic?
<mixed> tekteen, yes, iḿ still here
<tekteen> click the Enable keyboard layouts
<mixed> thiś is really funky LoL
<tekteen> checkbox
<mixed> tekteen, did that
<tekteen> then click on the active layout
<mixed> active layout : U.S. English
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> then there is a drop down box
<tekteen> called variant
<mixed> Layout variant: default
<tekteen> change to basic
<gigui> how do i install a program in kubunto in openSource.... how it works??
<SlimeyPete> gigui: adept
<mixed> tekteen, there is no option for "basic", im using KDE4
<SlimeyPete> unless you mean from source code
<tekteen> oh
<SlimeyPete> gigui: to install source code read the INSTALL and README files that came with the source
<tekteen> what are the options?
<SlimeyPete> gigui: but it is much better to use adept to install a binary
<gigui> do you now ftd4linux i just don't now hou to install it... its openSource
<mixed> international, alternative, dvorak, left handed dvorak, right handed dvorak , classic dvorak,  russian phonetic, macintosh
<tekteen> ok
<mixed> and default
<gigui> how do i do it?
<SlimeyPete> gigui: http://www.ftd4linux.nl/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_installatie
<tekteen> mixed: submit a bug
<tekteen> mixed: for some reason it thinks that default is basic and is not showing the basic option
<gigui> wat is de source or where is it i'm nieuw with kubuntu
<tekteen> Why do you want the source
<gigui> thanks for link
<gigui> i just don't wat it is!!!
<SlimeyPete> gigui: the "wget" command on that page gets the source
<gigui> or how it works
<SlimeyPete> gigui: just enter the commands one by one
<SlimeyPete> gigui: source is source code, i.e. programming code
<SlimeyPete> so it has to be compiled into a binary
<mixed> tekteen, is there a way to change the hardware type?
<tekteen> I do now know how
<tekteen> until then
<tekteen> learn how to use an international keyboard
<tekteen> sorry
<mixed> LoL
<mixed> I dont think so, homey don't play that
<mixed> I think I have to switch this parameter so that it looks at basic: setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant intl,
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> change it to...
<tekteen> setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant basic
<mixed> i cant change it :-(
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> run it in the konsole
<mixed> itś still not working
<tekteen> and disable keyboard layouts
<mixed> run it in the konsole? how?
<tekteen> open a konsole
<mixed> ok now what?
<tekteen> first disable "Enable keyboard layouts"
<mixed> ok did that and closed the windows
<tekteen> then use the command I << setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant basic >> in the konsole
<tekteen> do not put in the << >>
<mixed> OK so I have to execute this:  " setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant basic"
<mixed> should I use sudo?
<tekteen> yes
<mixed> it's about time!
<mixed> woohoohoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tekteen> it works
<mixed> "tekteen", you're a genius!!!!!!!!!!
<tekteen> ty
<mixed> tekteen, how old r u if I may know?
<tekteen> restart and see if it works
<tekteen> 15
<mixed> it's working right now
<tekteen> restart
<mixed> tekteen, you're awesome
<tekteen> it may stop working
<mixed> uh-oh, it might go back to the way it was after I reboot? :-(
<tekteen> We may need to edit .profile
<tekteen> lets test it
<samuel_> tekteen, your´e a real Linux geek
<samuel_> If your´e 15
<samuel_> I´m 16
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> I am 15, I turned 15 this month
<samuel_> wow
<samuel_> But my wireless works
<tekteen> cool
<samuel_> I have the driver from the serialmonkey website
<tekteen> kool
<mixed> tekteen, happy birthday!
<tekteen> ty
<tekteen> lol
<mixed> tekteen, i'm going to reboot now, BRB
<tekteen> bye
<samuel_> Because I had problems with ndiswrapper
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am bad with wireless
<tekteen> I got mine to work
<BluesKaj> tekteen, you and mixed are practically neighbours
<tekteen> But it was a hassle
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> your ip addys
<tekteen> ok
<juan> wenas
<tekteen> what are our ip's?
<tekteen> I know mine
<advanced> hi ppl
<tekteen> BluesKaj: what is his IP?
<chenzhao> hello everyone
<advanced> hello all
<tekteen> hi
<advanced> ppl i have problem
<advanced> wait
<advanced> :-D
<tekteen> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<advanced> Kubuntu is future :-d
<Lynoure> advanced: that's a problem?
<samuel_> haha
<advanced> no
<advanced> wait pls
<advanced> :)
<samuel_> Kubuntu is the future yes
<samuel_> But there´s a way to go I think
<advanced> problem is here
<advanced> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2ql8.jpg
<SlimeyPete> advanced: yeah I get that occasionally. Try using "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead
<advanced> ok
<Lynoure> imagesnack is liking me very slowly today
<SlimeyPete> sluggish for me too
<samuel_> try tinypic
<samuel_> it´s much faster
<mixed> BluesKaj, what's my IP?
<Lynoure> samuel_: öh, what's the tinypic url for the pic advanced posted?
<mixed> tekteen must be on the east coast
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> mixed: does it work?
<advanced> RESTART PPL
<advanced> THX FOR HELP
<Lynoure> advanced: yes, you probably managed to get things off repos betwoon repository updates, or something. So, what SlimeyPete said :)
<advanced> LINUX IS FUTUR
<advanced> E
<advanced> BYE
<mixed> tekteen, i was trying to change my KDE4 menu to the way that it was now, i have no KDE menu at all LoL
<tekteen> the way it was now?
<Qrawl> are you on KDE4 now
<Qrawl> just drag a new one to the taskbar from the applets palette
<emilsedgh> !addwidgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addwidgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> !addwidget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addwidget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> eh!
<Veovis> mixed: like the whole black bar at the bottom is gone?
<advanced> OK GUYS thx for help
<advanced> now
<advanced> how to use Compiz ?
<tekteen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<advanced> lol
<advanced> thx
<tekteen> np
<advanced> is here any czech or slovak ?
<Veovis> okay i have an annoying quirk i want to fix.  i'm using kubuntu hardy with KDE 4 and i put a shortcut to konsole KDE4 on my desktop.  every time i click on it it bring up an error "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole-kde4'" but the konsole does run, and plasma freezes untill i dismiss the error
<mixed> Veovis, noo, just the KDE Menu, I deleted it, i got it back, though, i'm using kDE 4
<mixed> i'm rebooting my machine, i'll be back
<hydrogen> Veovis: wrong channel all around
<Veovis> hydrogen: where should i go?
<hydrogen> either #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-kde4
<onishidato> "The application KDE (kio_universer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" can you tell me what is that?
<mixed> itś not working!
<mixed> tekteen, are you here?
<tekteen> yep
<mixed> itś behaving weird again
<tekteen> yep
<mixed> which profile do we have to edit?
<onishidato> can anyone help me with that problems?
<tekteen> in a konsole type << kwrite ~/.profile >>
<mixed> ok now what?  should I add the comment you gave me earlier at the end of the file we must opened?
<tekteen> then add this like to the end <<setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant basic>>
<tekteen> Please not that this only works for your user
<tekteen> note*
<tekteen> then restart and test it
<mixed> tekteen, you think itĺl work, though?  dont we need sudo to run that command?
<mixed> no we do not, it should work
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> restart and try it
<mixed> tekteen, ok lets see if it works BRB
<stefano> rgf
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> c'è nessuno??
<dthacker-laptop> Is the flash plugin install still broken?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> but you can install it through firefox
<tekteen> make sure you do not have ubufox installed
<tekteen> go to a flash website with firefox
<tekteen> then click install plugin
<dthacker-laptop> I didn't install ubufox
<tekteen> good
<tekteen> then it should work
<dthacker-laptop> and it does....
<tekteen> kool
<dthacker-laptop> hmmm, in konqueror, flash is borked
<crimsun> known issue.
<crimsun> unfortunately, there's no straightforward and proper solution.
<dthacker-laptop> That must be another "gift" from Macromedia
<dthacker-laptop> Re-installing bites.
<dthacker-laptop> You find all the new bugs
<seagal> hello
<samuel16> hello
<brian_> hello
<seagal> wel i lets try again to find something here
<seagal> eny one knows i lot abaut sound
<seagal> i don't have sound its 2 days i looking for i solution
<seagal> :(
<flipstar> what did you do ?
<jhutchins> seagal: It would probably help if you told us what hardware you had, and what you've done so far.  Oh, and if it was working before, what changed.
<seagal> creative audigy 2
<crimsun> do you have onboard audio, too?
<crimsun> what's the output from `asoundconf list` in a Konsole?
<seagal> yeah from nvidia
<seagal> audigy 2 aviable it says in my console
<crimsun> I need the precise output from that command, though.
<seagal> ck804
<crimsun> anything else?
<seagal> is it that that you need
<crimsun> that's the onboard, not the audigy.
<seagal> nothing
<crimsun> echo blacklist snd-intel8x0|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crimsun> does the audigy appear after a reboot?
<seagal> blacklist snd-intel8x0
<seagal> thats the anser
<crimsun> right, now you need to reboot.
<root__> hi guys, i'm trying to get remote deskop working. it works actually but i need to be logged on and have the app started. how can i configure it so that i can logon remotely ?
<seagal> ok i reboot now and then i join back
<rob> could somebody help me configuring remote connection so it starts up without the need of logging on and startin the app
<rob> ?
<tekteen> rob: what app are you using?
<tekteen> I use ssh
<rob> tekteen:  the standard ubuntu krfb desktop sharing
<tekteen> why not use ssh?
<rob> tekteen: ssh is command line only, i want to see the x desktop
<tekteen> rob: no it is not
<seagal> i'm back
<tekteen> use the -X option
<tekteen> ssh -X user@host
<samuel16> welcome back
<rob> using putty?
<tekteen> then you can run and graphical app
<tekteen> I am not sure if it works with putty
<tekteen> I think you want rdesktop then
<rob> what else can i use on a windows?
<tekteen> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> rdesktop
<tekteen> win and linux
<seagal> hi tek
<tekteen> seagal: hi
<rob> rekteen: i use vnc viewer on the windows, it works, but the problem is to start remote connection server on the unbuntu automatically, without logging in
<tekteen> I think rdesktop will work better
<vinolencia> howdy all; anyone here want to take a shot at helping me with a problem i'm having with the VLC web interface?
<vinolencia> (for apparently no reason my web interface is giving me a 404 http error which i've never seen before; i did not substantive changes to my system, nor did i change vlc itself in any way)
<seagal> finely sound whit linux :)
<samuel16> Bye
<hola1> how i can use my kubuntu as router
<tekteen> hola1: do you have multiple NICs?
<hola1> tekteen: i want to share my ppp0 internet connection with a virtual machine
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> you need to look up howto masquerade with iptables
<hola1> tekteen: i've alredy tried to masuerade
<tekteen> and...
<hola1> but it do not work
<tekteen> why
<tekteen> what happened?
<hola1> probabli i create bad the bridge
<tekteen> it is not a bridge
<gregor_> how can i update ktorrent to version 2.2.5? about apt-get?
<tekteen> gregor_: download and install it
<tekteen> apt-get keeps you to the latest version it has
<gregor_> ah ok, thx
<gregor_> but in some days apt-get will be have the version 2.2.5 or?
<tekteen> no
<gregor_> hmmm
<tekteen> It is hard to explain
<seagal> tek --> i have downloaded teamspeak2 client but i can't open it??
<gregor_> ok
<tekteen> but apt-get never moves to new versions
<gregor_> yeah i use linux now the first time:)
<tekteen> the ubuntu maintainers apply patches
<gregor_> i have something to learn:)
<tekteen> to fix problems
<tekteen> or security holes
<tekteen> but will not upgrade to new features
<tekteen> because they may break other things
<gregor_> ah okay
<seagal> you will learn i lot whit linux
<sub[t]rnl> stability over bleeding edge
<tekteen> yep
<seagal> sudo
<tekteen> you can find other repos though
<tekteen> that take bleeding-edge over stability
<tekteen> just do not use them too much
<jussi01> iirc, gutsy has a newer version
<jussi01> backports that is
<mixed> tekteen, youre still around?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> I have no life
<mixed> tekteen, howdy neighbour!  it worked!
<mixed> tekteen, what's a "life"???
<tekteen> kool
<tekteen> lol
<mixed> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tekteen> rofl
<jussi01> :_D
<tekteen> mixed: if you want I figured out how to make it apply to all users
<gregor_> :)
<mixed> tekteen, sure, can you show me please
<tekteen> ok
<seagal> haw do i install
<tekteen> open a konsole and type kdesu kate /etc/rc.local
<tekteen> and add that same line before the exit 0
<mixed> kdesu kate?  ughhh that sounds ugly, ill use vi instead
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I try to make it easy
<mixed> tekteen, what next?
<tekteen> I am used to people who have not heard of vi here
<mixed> wait, I think I need root to edit that file
<SlimeyPete> sudo vi
<marius__> anyone know how i can recover /etc/X11/xorg.conf? i got a backup on my hardrive and i\m runing it now .)
<tekteen> add << setxkbmap -model itouch -layout us,us -variant basic >> before the exit 0
<mixed> SlimeyPete, that's one way to do it, I'll remember it LoL
<SlimeyPete> marius__: just copy the backup over the existing file
<sub[t]rnl> recommended form would be an /etc/init.d/ script and update-rc.d
<sub[t]rnl> but you know, more than one way to skin a cat
<tekteen> this is easy for a one liner
<marius__> ty pete , i\ll try .P
<mixed> tekteen, how did you find out about "/etc/r.local"??  do you recommend any reading so I can learn about configuring my distro?
<sub[t]rnl> tekteen➜ agreed, don't know how long rc.local is going to be around though
<tekteen> mixed: I just play with everything
<tekteen> rc.local is always started on boot
<mixed> tekteen-- how did you find that out?  by using man?
<tekteen> I do not remember
<tekteen> it was a LONG time ago
<tekteen> I just search google
<tekteen> when I need to do something
<mixed> OK so I suppose you dont have any  links then?
<tekteen> no
<mixed> OK have you ever used VMWare?
<tekteen> are you good with the command line?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> I have used qemu
<tekteen> and virtualbox
<mixed> i can figure out most stuff with command line but can't say i'm good
<seagal> strange here
<mixed> i want to install XP using VMWare so I can throw away my IDE HD which I have installed in my machine yet never use 'cos I'm too lazy to reboot to vista
<tekteen> vista will not work in a vm
<SlimeyPete> mixed: just use virtualbox
<mixed> tekteen, i wont use vista, I will use XP
<tekteen> it is too slow and stops itself from being used
<SlimeyPete> it's pretty good and it's free.
<tekteen> even XP is a ram hog
<mixed> SlimeyPete, which one is faster, virtualbox or VMWare?  I thought there was a free version of VMWare?
<NIghtFire> I have both running on this machine but it is in a dual boot arrangement.
<tekteen> win2k is better
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> there is a vmware player
<tekteen> but you can not create vms
<Ronald> vmware-server is also free
<mixed> so I have to use virtualbox then?
<Ronald> which is a little overkill, but it works well
<SlimeyPete> tekteen: you can use vmwar workstation demo to create the VM
<mixed> Ronald, thank you, vmware-server is what I was talking about
<tekteen> or qemu
<SlimeyPete> then use player to run it
<tekteen> SlimeyPete: demo?
<mixed> Ronald, which one would you recommend? vmwareserver or virtualbox?
<SlimeyPete> tekteen: there's a 30-day demo
<Ronald> only userd vmware
<tekteen> virtualbox
<SlimeyPete> vmware wouldn't install on Ubuntu last time I tried
<SlimeyPete> the kernel module wouldn't load properly
<SlimeyPete> but that may have changed.
<mixed> tekteen, have you installed another OS using virtualbox?
<Ronald> latest version was problem free on gutsy iirc
<Ronald> for the older version i grabbed a patch from gentoo ;)
<SlimeyPete> mixed: I have and it works fine.
<tekteen> mixed: yes
<tekteen> mixed: I have install kubuntu, freebsd, and win2k
<mixed> tekteen, how does it work?  I will install virtualbox and then install XP on its own partition or what?  I have more than enough space on my HD
<tekteen> brb (be back in a min)
<seagal> tek??
<haku> hi there
<d4rkch1ld> hi haku
<tekteen> I am back. (mom needed me)
<haku> i've just installed kubuntu...
<haku> but one thing seems strange
<tekteen> mixed: you create a virtual hd
<tekteen> in the program
<haku> the only tool that likes to crash is the crash manager itself...*damn*
<tekteen> And then tell it is a windows guest
<tekteen> after that you tell it to use your cd drive as the cd
<tekteen> and boot it up
<tekteen> mixed: so the first step is to in a terminal type << sudo apt-get install virtualbox >>
<mixed> ok and then?
<tekteen> then make yourself part of the virtualbox group
<tekteen> it is vboxusers
<tekteen> do you know how to add yourself to a group?
<seagal> i need some info if i give i command to install it can't find the package??
<mixed> yes
<tekteen> mixed: then start virbox
<haku> seagal: hm? tried #apt-get install but it says the package couldn't be found?
<tekteen> click new
<tekteen> tell me when you are this far
<haku> seagal: got the same prob just two minutes ago, after having set up a new kubuntu box
<seagal> yes and it says also E: can't find package but it is on c:
<sub[t]rnl> wow
<haku> seagal: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment some of the sources?
<mixed> tekteen, sorry, I was just taking notes, I'm not installing it right now
<seagal> no
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> nm then
<tekteen> after you have clicked new...
<tekteen> click next
<haku> seagal: _are_ there any sources enabled, then?
<tekteen> give it a name (ex. Windows XP Sucks)
<tekteen> :-D
<mixed> tekteen, will you be on later on in like 2 hours?  I have to go
<tekteen> no
<mixed> tekteen, at what time is the superbowl?
<tekteen> I will not
<seagal> no
<tekteen> I dont know
<mixed> tekteen, ok lets do it now then
<tekteen> is it today?
<tekteen> ?!
<mixed> it's today, I think
<tekteen> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sub[t]rnl> feb 10
<tekteen> ok
<mixed> feb. 10?  great!  and I can't watch it 'cos the Giants are playing
<tekteen> mixed: how about at 7pm (EST)
<seagal> and what source do you think of example??
<tekteen> forgot you lived in NY
<tekteen> nm
<tekteen> about the est
<tekteen> :-D
<Bowsa> hi, i just installed gutsy gibbon with the alternate installation cd but i cant start kde actualy i dont even know how to start it i tried kdm but nothing happens
<gregor_> kubuntu use rpm-packets?
<haku> seagal: there should be a couple of sources with a '#' in front of (=comment). some of them are not recommended, just have a look
<haku> gregor_: deb, i think...
<tekteen> gregor_: no
<tekteen> gregor_: we use debs
<tekteen> same idea
<gregor_> k, thx tekteen
<tekteen> debs have a little better design then rpms
<tekteen> How long until the flame war :-)
<haku> tekteen: TGZ rulez!
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> We are not slackware people
<haku> *g*
<haku> I've been one a long time ago, you know...
<sigma_1234> can kppp run on gnome?
<tekteen> haku: lol
<tekteen> sure. but why not use gppp
<haku> tekteen: what?! I've never seen an easier-to-use boot concept
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> I did not like slackware
<tekteen> although they make good live cds
<sigma_1234> !info gppp
<ubotu> Package gppp does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> oops
<haku> tekteen: well, it's had a kind of, let's say "pureness"
<sigma_1234> theres no gppp
<tekteen> I will look up the program
<haku> !info kppp
<ubotu> kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 675 kB, installed size 3700 kB
<haku> ahh
<haku> well
<sigma_1234> thanks. but kppp will run fine hey?
<tekteen> gnome-ppp
<haku> hmmm
<tekteen> !info gnome-ppp
<d4rkch1ld> kppp runs fine in gnome as well
<seagal> its not in i map
<ubotu> gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<sigma_1234> !info gnome-ppp
<tekteen> I did that
<draik> In GIMP, how do you make the images snap to one another and the edges?
<tekteen> look above
<vasilisa> How come i cant compile anything with allegro? :( Do i have to add some kind of argument? There's NO documentation, and im yanking hair out
<haku> the IRC bots i've written always have had a "!shut up" command *g*
<poodlesucks> this channel sucks
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> poodlesucks: hey
<poodlesucks> tekteen> what?
<haku> poodlesucks: maybe a little overcrowded, yap
<tekteen> poodlesucks: "this channel sucks"
<tekteen> :-D
<mixed> tekteen how do I check to see that my user is part of bvoxusers  group?
<sub[t]rnl> groups
<tekteen> mixed: you need to login/out for it to take effect
<poodlesucks> i am a cop i will take you with me i wont go away
<haku> just download the most recent kubuntu and the first thing to do is applying 224MB patches
<not|root> Hi. The last time I did a dist upgrade with Adept Updater, it failed and I had to reinstall.  The time before that, it failed and I had to reinstall.  Is there a safer way to do an upgrade other than through Adept?
<haku> mixed: $groups
<mixed> tekteen and haku, thanks, i'm going to log out BRB
<tekteen> bye
<haku> hmm, update... what happens when a new big release occurs? will the addept updater work "across the border"?
<tekteen> I have never done a successful upgrade
<tekteen> My dad did once
<haku> tekteen: ?!
<haku> tekteen: hope thats ironic?
<fannagoganna> yep it should
<fannagoganna> dist-upgrade
<not|root> I mean, would I have better chances doing an upgrade using apt or from an install CD or something?
<elyssan79> bonsoir
<tekteen> I think it is because he did not do it the same day 200 million others did
<not|root> should that matter?
<mixed> tekteen, ok now how do I check to see what groups I"m in?
<haku> *g*
<nosrednaekim> not|root: ya... I guess you could to apt-get dist-upgrade
<haku> mixed: $groups
<tekteen> mixed: konsole > type groups
<draik> Hey there nosrednaekim
<haku> (mixed: $something means "type something on a console")
<not|root> Well, I think I'll make a backup before I try that.
<mixed> hakuhaku, who uses "$" nowadays? LoL
<not|root> thanks
<nosrednaekim> hey draik
<draik> mixed: What is this "$" you speak of. I am not familiar with it ;)
<kijutsu> aint that the truth
<nosrednaekim> draik: mixedits standard Bash variable syntax
<haku> draik: ... "$" the sign in front of a user command line, whereas "#" means root
<sub[t]rnl> or $ for all bash variables
<sub[t]rnl> $PATH
<haku> jap
<sub[t]rnl> haku➜ best to just type the command
<sub[t]rnl> instead of trying to put $ in front of it
<sub[t]rnl> less confusing
<tekteen> I copyed the bot
<haku> sub[t]rnl: habit...just a habit
<draik> haku: nosrednaekim: Let me rephrase... "What is this "$" you speak of. I am not familiar with it ;)" </SARCASM>
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekteen> « Command here »
<nosrednaekim> draik: oh.. haha.. I get you :)
<haku> *sigh*
<draik> Haha
<draik> You both made me twitch
<haku> i guess this will fuck up my system again...
<draik> !language | haku
<ubotu> haku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<haku> *sigh*
<tekteen> a few toddlers are on this channel
<tekteen> so watch your language
<gregor_> where can i find the Directory of the old version of Ktorrent?
<tekteen> why
<gregor_> i download the new version
<gregor_> i like to deleted the old version
<haku> i just was about to gently inform you, dear sir or madam, that this systemwide update using the Adept Updater might accidentally crash my newly set-up kubuntu linux system. thanks for your attention.
<tekteen> and you want it back?
<gregor_> i will delete the old version and like to install the new version
<tekteen> oh
<flipstar> .kde/share/apps/ktorrent in your home dir
<lupul> !tvlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregor_> or i dont need that?
<tekteen> sudo apt-get remove ktorrent
<lupul> !live tv
<haku> just as i said...adept-updater crashed
<tekteen> type that in a konsole
<gregor_> ok thx tekteen:)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live tv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blaa> hey guys - i need to extract some text between X and Y, e.g. 'blahXhelloYblah' i need to get turned into 'hello' - anyone know an easy way to do this on the cmd line?
<gregor_> sorry 4 all the stupid questions^^
<tekteen> gregor_: np
<tekteen> blaa: use head and tail
<lupul> does anyone know a program to watch tv online? something like sopcast on windows
<haku> brb
<nosrednaekim> blaa: use grep
<blaa> can head +tail stop when they hit a particular word?
<leinad> woah. there are a lot of linux geeks....
<blaa> nosrednaekim: i've been looking at grep but i can't find the switches to give it to make it work right
<jcha> Guys, I've just installed KDE4.0 and I can see that the apps are there etc but when my comp starts up and loads KDM theres no option to start a KDE4.0 session.  How do I add the 4.0 option to the list of the avilable session types? thanks
<leinad> oh shit...
<nosrednaekim> blaa: I could write some python... but I don't think thats what you want
<flipstar> lupul: i think mythtv is what you searching for
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks
<blaa> nosrednaekim: lol if you want to dude, whatever works..
<tekteen> blaa: between x and y ----------- head -n y FILE | tail -n X
<flipstar> jcha: at loginin in you can select kde4 under system
<blaa> tekteen: legend cheers
<blaa> nosrednaekim: no worries now :D hehe
<tekteen> blaa: ?
<nosrednaekim> blaa: heh :)
<tekteen> legend cheers?
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tekteen> ty
<blaa> tekteen: you are a legend, thank you :)
<tekteen> np
<jcha> flip: Errr that's my problem that option isn't there
<flipstar> hm did you installed it correctly ? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<nosrednaekim> jcha: did you install with the official guide?
<blaa> wait a minute
<blaa> tekteen: -n just selects a number of lines
<jcha> I think I did, the apps are there an I can start them under KDE3
<tekteen> yep
<nosrednaekim> jcha: did you have to add a repository?
<blaa> tekteen: i need it to stop when it hits a particular string
<tekteen> oh
<jcha> yeah I did
<tekteen> I thought you meant between line x and y
<tekteen> use grep to find the lines
<jcha> This is the guide I used: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<tekteen> then use head| tail to extract them
<blaa> like blah-blah-random-length-of-text-i-don't-want-X-text-i-want-Y-blah-blah-more-text-i-don't-want
<tekteen> ok
<jcha> But I'm having problems on the "you can run a full session by selecting “KDE 4″ from your login manager." because theres no option on my login manager to do that!
<nosrednaekim> blaa: thats three lines of Python... one moment. is this text in a file?
<blaa> nosrednaekim: *shrugs* can put it in a file or not
<blaa> just trying to write a little script that will play a collage/slideshow of images off the interweb.. have to do some cunning text manipulation
<blaa> -> trying to get a slideshow of images related to whatever artist is playing in amarok
<flipstar> jcha: but you have the normal kde and safe session selection?
<tekteen> blaa: that is a job for python
<zubat> Hello I am using kde4, when I click an icon on the desktop nothing happens there is no response
<blaa> tekteen: lol would that i could write in python
<lupul> thanks flipstar
<jcha> flip: yeah exactly, I have KDE and Safe but no KDE4.0
<blaa> tekteen: that would be better :) but the script i don't think will be hard to write at all
<flipstar> hm
<ThomasD> zubat: #KDE
<jcha> Was thinking maybe theres some entry in a config file someplace
<nosrednaekim> blaa: are you registerd? (PM)
 * blaa shrugs give it a go?
<nosrednaekim> get anything?
<blaa> nosrednaekim: yeah thanks :) can't reply in there though
<blaa> nice one
<blaa> would i be able to replace 'text to parse' with $*?
<nosrednaekim> blaa: yeah.. doesn'tmatter wht you put in there.... what matters is what you paste when it prompts you when you run it
<HighDensity> Evening All
<blaa> k i'll give it a go
<blaa> cheers
<nosrednaekim> blaa: if you want me to open a file, thats simple too..
<HighDensity> he left...
<jcha> brb think i might have this solved....
<nosrednaekim> duh.
<haku> re
<haku> can't help..kubuntu doesn't really care about runlevels, does it?
<flipstar> of course it does
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh... I messed up on that script...
<nosrednaekim> hope he comes back..
<haku> flipstar: via #init <runlevel> ?
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> with sudo befor that
<tekteen> haku: 1=singleuser mode (root)
<tekteen> haku: 2=normal
<haku> tekteen: sure, but after "#init 1" I still have network
<tekteen> haku:3,4,5,=what ever you set it to
<tekteen> 0,6=shutdown,restart
<gregor_> tekteen i unziped the file ktorrent und did an ./configure..........
<gregor_> but now i cant make an "make" and "make install" hmm?
<flipstar> why dont you use that one from repos gregor_?
<tekteen> gregor_: why
<tekteen> what is the error
<gregor_> make *** have no targets
<tekteen> ./configure exited with an error
<tekteen> try it again and paste the output to the pastebin
<tekteen> ./configure
<tekteen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: hey... if blaa come back and says the script didn't work... tell him i'll be right back (it had a problem)
<tekteen> ok
<gregor_> what is !pastebin
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> ^^ that
<gregor_> c compiler can not create executetables
<tekteen> the ! tells ubotu to say something
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tekteen> then do it again
<gregor_> kk
<tekteen> did it work this time
<tekteen> ?
<gregor_> w8 a sec
<Daisuke_Ido> i will never understand the texting generation
<Daisuke_Ido> it takes a split second longer to type 'ait' than
<Daisuke_Ido> '8'
<gregor_> yeah now its working:)
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<gregor_> thx^^
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose i'm just getting old :\
<gregor_> what is this build-essential?
<tekteen> everything to compile programs
<tekteen> it is a meta-package
<gregor_> ah ok
<tekteen> it itself is nothing but depends on the compiler and other programs
<jel> everything that's common to compilation for almost all programs, more accurately
<gregor_> next prob. :/.....
<gregor_> for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Daisuke_Ido> xorg-dev
<swatto> hi all
<flipstar> hi :)
<Arwen> is it possible to force VSync always on in fglrx? I can't seem to make it respect application setting
<Arwen> settings*
<smeril> I have a sandisk cruiser http://www.sandisk.com/Products/ProductInfo.aspx?ID=2285 is it posible to launch ubuntu from this device?
<smeril> it has u3 and preinstalled software for windows
<nosrednaekim> smeril: yes.. it can.
<smeril> as i understood i wont be able to use the high speed on linux
<gregor_> :(
<smeril> what is going to happen if i delete all preinstalles software would that make it slow like a normal usb 2?
<swatto> anyone know how i can update the repos because i cant see GIMP
<nosrednaekim> swatto: "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> smeril: no clue how that u3 stuff works
<swatto> cheers, its there but greyed out
<swatto> i can see GIMP but it is greyed out in the repos what does that mean>
<smeril> what is the first step i have to do if i want to install linux and boot it from the usb?
<nosrednaekim> swatto: hmmm dunno, are other things greyed out?
<flipstar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nosrednaekim> !persistent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swatto> yea other things are greyed out
<nosrednaekim> swatto: like what..
<Arwen> smeril, uninstall the U3 system
<swatto> Document Viewer, Microsoft Core Fonts, Scribus
<smeril> ok
<nosrednaekim> swatto: idd, I don't know what that means... try running "sudo apt-get install gimp" from the command line
<smeril> thats all done
<swatto> i ran sudo apt-get install gimp
<nosrednaekim> swatto: and...
<swatto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53753/
<flipstar> btw how can i see which modules are currently loaded into the kernel ?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: lsmod
<nosrednaekim> swatto: what happens if you run "apt-cache search gimp"
<mixed> tekteen left, I reckon :-(
<tekteen> I here
<mixed> ahhh he's still there LoL
<mixed> BRB I'm going to log out and log in again
<swatto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53755/
<flipstar> wired did you changed the repos ?
<mixed> tekteen, we installed virualbox, addedmyself bo vboxusers groups, what next?
<tekteen> start it
<maique> afer installing restricted drivers how i enable them?
<tekteen> click new
<mixed> by typing...
<bikti> hi everebody
<flipstar> maique: just use the restricted-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> swatto: thats weird... your sources.list must be messed up...
<nosrednaekim> !source-o-matic | swatto
<mixed> tekteen, start it by typing what? or where would it be in the KMenu?
<swatto> how do i fix that please?
<ubotu> swatto: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<tekteen> mixed: somewhere on the k menu
<tekteen> K menu > system > inotech virtual box
<swatto> hmm cant find software sources
<tekteen> innotech*
<tekteen> click new
<tekteen> next
<tekteen> enter a name (ex. Windows XP Sucks)
<tekteen> OS Type = Windows XP
<mixed> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist
<tekteen> ok
<mixed> Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel.
<mixed> You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed
<tekteen> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<tekteen> type that in the konsole
<steveire> Hi. Why are PPA packages not signed?
<mixed>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv  FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found
<tekteen> ok
<mixed>  * Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.
<gregor_> tekteen 1 question, at the end of ./configure i have this error...............
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<gregor_> for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<tekteen> gregor_: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<flipstar> gregor_: [19:37] <Daisuke_Ido> xorg-dev
<mixed> virtualbox-ose is already the newest version.
<mixed> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mixed> libgsf-gnome-1-114
<tekteen> I do not care
<mixed> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<scheuri> hi all
<flipstar> try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules ..
<scheuri> what is the KDE-application to administer your GNUPG-Keys...
<tekteen> flipstar: ty
<tekteen> scheuri: kgpg
<scheuri> tekteen: thanks...I will give it a try
<tekteen> we have very obscure names
<scheuri> tekteen: yes, thanks...I should have known...:)
<tekteen> lol
<swatto> anyone know how i can fix my sources please?
<tekteen> mixed: have you installed virtualbox-ose-modules
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> !source-o-matic | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<gregor_> omg now another prob:///////
<gregor_> for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found
<flipstar> yes there will be still more
<tekteen> gregor_: this is why people use the package manager
<gregor_> yeah i think that is the better idea:)
<tekteen> gregor_: sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<swatto> I cant find Software Sources
<tekteen> Want a copy of mine?
<mixed> tekteen, we installed virtualbox: sudo apt-get install virtualbox  >> then I added myself to virtualbox users
<tekteen> swatto: why do you need them
<flipstar> just use adept_manager swatto
<aaron> yo
<scheuri> tekteen: you do not happen to know how I can add MORE than one mailadress for the same key (I had to make a new one as the old is invalid due the age)
<tekteen> mixed: yes
<flipstar> he cant install gimp
<tekteen> scheuri: I do not think there is a way
<choupinet> bonsoir
<aaron> anyone know if the Open Arena in the add/remove programs is the current version or not
<tekteen> aaron: prob not
<mixed> tekteen, did that install the virtualbox-ose-modules?
<tekteen> yes
<aaron> ah thanks man
<swatto> need them so i can install gimp
<tekteen> why cant you?
<swatto> i cant install it because my sources are messed (whatever that means) im very new to linux
<tekteen> ok
<steveire> Does anyone here compile kde4 from svn?
<tekteen> and you tried to do it through adept
<smeril> i was trying to burn a iso to cd and it says error in the middle of the process
<tekteen> swatto: open a konsole and type sudo apt-get install gimp
<smeril> whats that about
<flipstar> he did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53753/
<tekteen> swatto: then tell me what it says
<mixed> tekteen, my distro is starting to misbehave, I"ll work on this thing later, thanks for all your help, talk to you later
<steveire> no one?
<swatto> i tried to do it through adept but was greyed out so i did it through terminal and it came up with errors
<tekteen> mixed: ok
<h_o_s> which would be the easiest way to update dapper to feisty ? or is it not possible ?
<swatto> ww.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=ppC&q=CoD+5&btnG=Search&meta=
<swatto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53753/
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<flipstar> i got a problem with my nvidia card..nvclock cant read the gpu temo but the specific driver is already in the kernel..
<flipstar> *temp
<swatto> kk two secs
<biovore> temp shows up in nvidia-settings as well
<flipstar> i dont even have an temperature section there..
<swatto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53764/
<tekteen> ty
<tekteen> you were not on the Internet when you installed
<flipstar> wow it is all commented
<swatto> yep thats true i wasnt, i managed to get my WUSB54GS adapter working with ndiswrapper afterwards
<tekteen> I will pastebin what you want
<swatto> thanks :)
<flipstar> anyone knows what to do for the problem mentioned above ?
<tekteen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53766/
<tekteen> put that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<biovore> flipstar: maybe your card dosn't have a temp sensor.. ?
<swatto> thanks tekteen :)
<flipstar> it has one..
<tekteen> swatto: np
<flipstar> but nvclock reads only the board temp..not the gpu
<flipstar> i thought it would be solved with the new kernel 2.6.24 becourse the drivers up in there --but it aint
<pd_> soludos quoen esta ahi?
<flipstar> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<|0sts0u|> Anyone know where I change the refresh time/scan interval for the AP list in knetworkmanager
<pd_> como puedo ir a un canal en español?
<maique> flipstar u really helpfull ^^
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tekteen> !es| pd_
<ubotu> pd_: please see above
<maique> now i want to install a codecs pack for play mp3, mpeg, avi... u know one?
<swatto> what was the update command again for the repos?
<tekteen> !mp3|maique
<ubotu> maique: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flipstar> sudo apt-get update
<pd_> por favor que es esto aqui que se hace aqui?
<tekteen> !es|pd_
<ubotu> pd_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flipstar> no hablar espanól pd_
<tekteen> No hablamos español
<flipstar> right lol
<tekteen> No me gusta mucho la clase de español
<sub[t]rnl> |0sts0u|➜ you can use the watch command
<MGalaxy> I receive "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" error message when I run some programs (e.g KLC) . These errors start to appear after FSCK found some problems in the hard-disk, what should I do?
<sub[t]rnl> |0sts0u|➜ watch -n 1 "iwlist eth1 scan"
<|0sts0u|> will look at the man for that... thanks
<sub[t]rnl> np
<|0sts0u|> sub[t]rnl: i have tried a manual iwlist in a terminal and it still takes 30 sec or so for it to update in the list... Is there a config file I can change the update interval or is that unchangeable?
<sub[t]rnl> |0sts0u|➜ are you sure its every 30 seconds? Try scanning 3 times and see if it updates.
<sub[t]rnl> I was under the impression that it updates every so man scans (which is on the interval)
<sub[t]rnl> forcing more scans would in turn give you quicker updates
<sub[t]rnl> (might be wrong though)
<sub[t]rnl> s/man/many
<swatto> GIMP is installed :D
<tekteen> swatto: kool
<swatto> thankyou tekteen for doing that for me
<|0sts0u|> well, the AP's are showing on iwlist output, but I have tried 6 or 7 times in a row and it doesn't change the time it takes to show up on knetworkmanager.
<tekteen> swatto: np
<tekteen> vistakiller: nice name
<sub[t]rnl> |0sts0u|➜ hrm, ill look into it.  knetworkmanager isn't my favorate kde app ;>  if nothing else grep for ESSID in the iwlist scan and connect off that? unless your wanting to stick with the gui app
<swatto> now i have a different error to do with bookmarks? - everytime i have a window open and close it it says error saving to bookmarks fix error immediately
<vistakiller> thanks :)
<tekteen> vistakiller: but isn't the vista killer vista?
<vistakiller> ehm :P
<|0sts0u|> I like the gui, but the big issue is I use multiple access points (truck driver) and have multiple configs saved so is automatic.
<tekteen> vista is committing suicide
<vistakiller> i think vista is dead already microsoft prepare windows 7
<tekteen> yep
<vistakiller> i think then i will be windows7killer :P
<tekteen> lol
<vistakiller> :D
<swatto> whats the latest kubuntu called?
<tekteen> gutsy
<swatto> gutsy gibbon?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> then next is Hardy
<flipstar> hardy heron right
<tekteen> yep
<Arwen> Um, why do all the default media players in *buntu fail at rendering subtitles?
<tekteen> I have had subtitles work
<tekteen> in kaffiene
<Arwen> I didn't say they didn't work, I said they failed. None of them seem to understand the concept of anti-aliasing for one.
<|0sts0u|> sub[t]rnl: appreciate the help... I'l gonna tear apart the knetworkmanager and networkmanager packages and see if I can find something.
<sub[t]rnl> |0sts0u|➜ happy hacking
<tekteen> I don't understand than either
<tekteen> so I do not blame it
<tekteen> :-D
<tekteen> that*
<Arwen> tekteen, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/81/Textsamples.PNG <-- font anti-aliasing is a good thing
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> why
<Arwen> um, look at the picture?
<Arwen> or try turning it off under system settings -> appearance -> fonts
<tekteen> is it easier to see on the screen
<tekteen> with the video
<Arwen> yes, makes it more legible
<tekteen> ok
<landreas> this should be really easy but I can't figure it out. I've just installed gutsy. I can't install acrobat reader (Reading state information... Done
<landreas> E: Couldn't find package acroread) I *have* checked the multiverse repositories in adept_manager and done apt-get update
<dsmith_> hi, after I boot into kubuntu my desktop shows as black. I did have compiz installed but I removed it afterwards
<dsmith_> alos, konq stalls out when trying to read from my home folder
<tekteen> dsmith_: boot it up again. type ctrl+Alt+F2
<dsmith_> or any folder for that matter
<tekteen> then login
<tekteen> and type the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tekteen> that will reset the gui
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<dsmith_> I looked at my xorg file it it sems fine
<landreas> does anyone know how to install acrobat reader in gutsy?
<dsmith_> does it matter that I reinstalled my nvidia drivers last night?
<tekteen> probally
<dsmith_> landreas: pull from thier website?
<landreas> dsmith_: so it's not in any repository?
<dsmith_> and that xorg was rewritten to
<dsmith_> landreas: I dont know
<landreas> dsmith_: ok
<dsmith_> thats what did
<draik> When it comes to mounting a USB drive, do I want to mount it as user (in properties)?
<dsmith_> I deployed kubuntu on 10 machines for work
<tekteen> you need to configure xorg to use the vesa driver
<landreas> do you have the firefox-acrobat-reader-plugin working properly?
<tekteen> then install the ubuntu version of the driver
<flipstar> it aint in the repos
<dsmith_> pdf works fine for me
<landreas> flipstar: was your message for me?
<flipstar> yes
<dsmith_> tekteen: FOR ME
<tekteen> yes
<dsmith_> ok
<tekteen> the new driver is messed up or configured wrong
<dsmith_> the hmmm
<dsmith_> thats what I was thinking
<dsmith_> let me do that then come back
<dsmith_> thanks
<landreas> flipstar: did you say that acroread is not in the repositories anymore?
<flipstar> didnt knew it ever was
<flipstar> but im using kpdf
<flipstar> but you can download it from the adobe homepage..
<tekteen> it is in the medibuntu repo
<landreas> aha.. I'll check it out
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<landreas> sweet.. thx!
<tekteen> np
<dgrub> can anyone help me get the sound working on a gateway W340UI laptop?
<pd_> como ir a ubuntu en español?
<jpatrick> pd_: /j #ubuntu-es
<pd_> gracias jpatrick
<pd_> http://www.ubuntu-es
<pd_> #ubuntu-es
<swatto> hi all again, does anyone know what version of GRUB is used in latest kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info grub
<ubotu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 366 kB, installed size 808 kB
<sub[t]rnl> 0.97 in gutsy
<swatto> !info grub
<swatto> cheers
<dgrub> can anyone help me get the sound working on a gateway W340UI laptop?
<sub[t]rnl> dgrub➜ trouble shoot it, aplay -l, check if its listed.  lspci |grep -i audio, if its detected then check if sound is enabled, run alsamixer and see if anything is muted
<sub[t]rnl> !sound > dgrub
<Dr_willis> there are the laptop forums also  on the ubuntu site
<dgrub> sub[t]rnl : give me a second
<sub[t]rnl> time!
<dgrub> sub[t]rnl : everything is there, and nothing is muted
<paulo> anyone knows an application to access a windows remote desktop ?
<dgrub> !kdrc > paulo
<h_o_s> which would be the easiest way to update dapper to feisty ? or is it not possible ?
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade > h_o_s
<jussi01> h_o_s: youu can, but you have to update 1 release at a time...
<nosrednaekim> h_o_s: just wait a couple months so you can upgrade straight to hardy
<mefisto__> is there any way I can make the fonts in terminal look better on lcd monitor?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure if that  dapper -> hardy upgrade will be   doable or not. Ive heard they are going to try to make it doable..  :) but heard if its really going to work or not. Heh
<dsmith_> tekteen: ok I did all that, still same issue
<dsmith_> :(
<paulo> thanks!
<paulo> worked like a charm!
<h_o_s> when i try gksu "update-manager -c" I don't get the possibility of an upgrade
<dsmith_> its not the xorg or any issue with the video drivers
<dgrub> found something, thx for helping Dr_willis, sub[t]rnl
<swatto> is kubuntu debian?
<nosrednaekim> swatto: more or less, yes
<jussi01> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<swatto> thanks :)
<calamari> hi
<fazy> ktoś pisze po polsku
<nosrednaekim> hey calamari
<scorpio> превед медведи
<calamari> lately I've been having trouble with cd's and flash drives not being automounted.. running feisty.  any ideas what might be wrong?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<calamari> for example I just put in a cd, and /dev/hda doesn't even exist.. strange
<Arwen> they're remapped to /dev/scdX
<calamari> Arwen: aha.. updating my fstab then
<calamari> thank you
<Arwen> hmm, I wonder if Kaffeine + libxine1-ffmpeg still has that green-frame issue with H.264 streams
<calamari> Arwen: yay.. that was it! thanks a lot! :)
<Arwen> anyone here with a somewhat normal install of Kubuntu? Does your setup have the package "libxine1-x" installed?
<steveire> Arwen: Yes
<Arwen> what does it take out if you try to remove it?
<nosrednaekim> do you mean -xvdr?
<Arwen> actually, no
<nosrednaekim> then no.. don't even have it in my repositories
<Arwen> did you forget the "1"?
<combinio> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ah, it's in backports.. hmm, nothing depends on it, something smells broken
<steveire> libxine1-plugins depends on it
<Arwen> yes, but that's in universe
<Arwen> what's more important is that kaffeine-xine doesn't
<steveire> Arwen: Are you having a problem with it?
<Arwen> yeah, I had to manually install it after a dist-upgrade since the output plugins vanished from kaffeine
<mefisto__> is there any way I can make the fonts in terminal look better on lcd monitor?
<steveire> Arwen: Funny. I can't help I'm afraid
<Arwen> meh, it's fixed now, but the end result is that one of my packages is labeled as "orphaned"
<Arwen> mefisto__, choose a truetype one
<Arwen> or use MS Consolas
<luis> kubunteros
<vince__> hi
<luis> hi
<gregor_> hi
<vince__> first time on kubuntu chat
<vince__> hiw r u?
<luis> what themes are talking here
<vince__> *how
<mefisto__> Arwen: how do I set which font the consoles will use?
<Arwen> *shrug*
<Arwen> oh wait, virtual consoles? you're gonna have to live with it
<mefisto__> are you sure?
<Arwen> yep, no font anti-aliasing without X
<swatto> anyone had the bookmark error on kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> what app?
<Dr_willis> You can change the console fonts.
<Dr_willis> But no antialiasing or other things. :)
<Arwen> but you can't get them anti-aliased
<Dr_willis> I find the default console font ubuntu decudes to enable. to be.. ugly :)
<Arwen> mefisto__, try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<swatto> fixed it by running: rm -r .kde/share/apps/d3lphin
<swatto> dont know what it does though ^^
<sub[t]rnl> sudo chown swatto ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<sub[t]rnl> (what have been better)
<swatto> what does the command i ran do?
<sub[t]rnl> gives swatto ownership of bookmarks.xml
<sub[t]rnl> allowing you to edit it
<swatto> ah ok
<swatto> cheers
<swatto> also i would like to change KDE themes is this possible?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of kde themes in the repos.
<Dr_willis> not installed by default
<Dr_willis> !find kwin
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin4, kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended (and 6 others)
<swatto> can i get a theme manager
<Dr_willis> Thre is a theme manager allready installed
<sub[t]rnl> kcontrol -> kde theme manager
<swatto> u know when you run the commands with ! does that scan my computer? or something
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> It triggers the bot. :)
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_willis> !hello | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<h_o_s> will changing dapper to edgy in sources.lst and running a adept upgrade actually do an update ? cause gksu "update-manager -c"  is not working
<swatto> i cant find theme manager or any themes
<Dr_willis> its right there in the kcontrol control panel tool. Or proberly in the menus some where else also.
<Dr_willis> by default i think theres like 4 differnt kde themes installed also.
<sub[t]rnl> +1 dr
<Dioxinx> guys does KDE have the equivilent of a task manager?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> ksysguard
<sub[t]rnl> ctrl + escape
<Dioxinx> irnoob :-(
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Dioxinx> cheers for that, taken me all weekend to get Kubuntu running from KDE
<Dioxinx> ok my next question is... adept wont open up cos it says something else is running that uses the library... how do I find and kill that process?
<jpatrick> !adeptfix | Dioxinx
<ubotu> Dioxinx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dsmith_> tekteen: I figured it out
<dsmith_> somehow moblock was messing things up
<Dioxinx> jpatrick... well I need to use that command again?
<Dioxinx> will*
<dsmith_> I keep detailed notes when I install things and I was working backwards
<dsmith_> purging things
<dsmith_> konq works now
<dsmith_> odd
<ScorpKing> !scanning > me
<seagal> hi tel me haw do i look stuf like you tube on my linux system
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<swatto> how do i apply a theme in emerald themer please?
<seagal> ok thanks
<gavinreid> guys how do I get compiz-fusion to work in Kubuntu?
<pou4ever> Bonsoir all
<faTe> gavinreid:  join #compiz-fusion
<pou4ever> who is FR?
<pou4ever> what is chan Fr for kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<pou4ever> pliz all
<faTe> pou4ever: #kubuntu-fr i think
<swatto> anyone know how to apply themes in kabuntu please?
<pou4ever> thx
<swatto> kubuntu**
<pou4ever> sory give me try chan for Fr I did deco
<jussi01> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pou4ever> !fr
<faTe> pou4ever: plz talk REAL english, i dont understand ;P
<pou4ever> I am low :)
<faTe> hwehe
<faTe> i also
<faTe> maybe this is the cause, why i didn't understood it
<ScorpKing> i don't have permission to scan from my scanner. will creating /etc/xinetd.d/saned and adding myself to the scanner group solve this problem?
<lovre> hi all
<pou4ever> hi
<lovre> when i want to make compiz NOT to decorate a specific type of window, i just enter the window type, and it wont decorate it, is that correct?
<faTe> lovre: #compiz-fusion
<faTe> i can't help you
<faTe> or ask the others
<lovre> ok, thank you
<faTe> but there u will find more help
<faTe> no problem
<pou4ever> what is problem?
<swatto> whats Beryl?
<sub[t]rnl> a dated relic
<Goop2> the bestest desktop effect evar
<Goop2> it's like compiz on steroids
<Goop2> only better
<sub[t]rnl> Goop2➜ please...
<sub[t]rnl> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Goop2> =P
<thechris> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Goop2> what can I say? I go with the minority.. which actually used to be the majority.. oh well
<jhutchins_lt> Goop2: But no new development is being done on beryl, while compiz has integrated all of their work.
<Marcin> http://www.nakedfunny.com/en/video/movie-275.html
<jhutchins_lt> Goop2: When beryl was an active project, it was better than compiz, but now it IS compiz.
<Goop2> =(
<ubuntu> hello - can anyone help (kbuntu install from livecd)
<Goop2> Compiz used to be a childrens toy compared to Beryl :\
<Goop2> are you having troubles with it?
<jhutchins_lt> Right.  The SuSE developers were pretty stalled on it, so a group of public developers forked Beryl, and made good progress.  When they saw what was happening, the compiz developers "came around" to the beryl people's viewpoint, and they merged the code back into the suse supported project.  Since all anybody was after was a good 3d desktop, the beryl people went back to compiz.  Which was about six months ago, where have you been?
<IceDraVen> yeah during the install, it does the downloading package lists then moves to "languages" but it doesnt run, just keeps going...any advise?
<jhutchins_lt> What language did you choose?
<IceDraVen> English
<jhutchins_lt> keeps going != run?
<IceDraVen> nah no error just doesnt download :S It says 30minutes (slow net), then it goes to 3000hours and holds. But my net is working fine
<Goop2> I haven't been in the real world for a while.. I set up my computer over 6 months ago and haven't really watched what went on around me
<soulrider> IceDraVen: you could isntall with no network cable so it wont download anything
<soulrider> IceDraVen: and once its done connect it and aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<IceDraVen> I tried that it just hung :S
<soulrider> was hte cable umplugged? =/
<IceDraVen> yup
<soulrider> odd
<soulrider> how long did you wait?
<IceDraVen> about an hour or so
<IceDraVen> left it running & went out :S
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> what are you using to install? kubuntu live or alternate?
<IceDraVen> kbuntu live
<soulrider> odd..
<soulrider> i never had any problems like that
<Goop2> I've had the weirdest problems installing
<soulrider> when you booted the network was umplugged or you umplugged it afterwards?
<IceDraVen> it "seems" to be working now :S 19min & counting, i'll hang around & see if i get any more issues
<IceDraVen> Unplugged & restarted
<soulrider> i can honestly say my experience with linux both installing and with my hardware has been flawless,
<soulrider> my hardware works better here than in windows
<soulrider> IceDraVen: maybe th emirror was a little slow
<soulrider> and then the speed picked up
<Goop2> installing Kubuntu works fine on my computer, but installing it on others I've had some weird problems
<IceDraVen> i've never had problems in the past i've used a few distro's now as i approach kubuntu some issues, im not to worried, i love live as it allows me to use the machine whilst it installs (Great Feature)
<crazy6> so did nvidia open source their driver? because in my Restriced Driver's manager, it says that my hardware doesn't need a restriced driver...
<Goop2> if I can't try something live, I don't even bother with it
<IceDraVen> i've been using some programs on windows to let me run & demo linux, been through about 5-6 distros & decided this one suits my needs i "may" end up running gentoo aswell but not sure yet
<soulrider> crazy6: what nvidia card do you have? they didnt open anything
<soulrider> IceDraVen: im running gentoo
<Goop2> nope. locked down. a regular Fort Knox
<soulrider> IceDraVen: unless you have experience or are willing to spend litteralyl dozens over hours reading wikis, wait until later
<IceDraVen> I've used gentoo before on my other machine, never had a problem with it
<crazy6> soulrider: 8800 gt
<Goop2> I'm running Gentoo live cause I can't get X working properly on my Kubuntu install =(
<IceDraVen> sabayon?
<soulrider> crazy6: ahh yes, ubuntu has issues recognizing the newer nvidia cards
<soulrider> crazy6: do you know how to install the nvidia drivers manually? i can guide you if you dont
<crazy6> soulrider: I have an idea; just download the package and run it?
<crazy6> but I'm guessing there's some ubuntu thing I'll have to unload / remove first?
<soulrider> crazy6: i better guide you
<soulrider> crazy6: open a terminal
<crazy6> soulrider: ok
<soulrider> use this command to isntall the drivers
<soulrider> it will download/install them
<soulrider> do you know how installing stuff works here?
<crazy6> roughly
<crazy6> I chmod it
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> do you know what a repository is?
<crazy6> yeah
<soulrider> well, were gonna install the drivers from the repos
<soulrider> as you normally install applications, ok?
<ScorpKing> how do i remove the nvidia binary drivers?
<crazy6> ah ok
<crazy6> I just recently turned on the "universe" repos I think, to get the irssi package, if that changes anything
<soulrider> crazy6: just a sec
<soulrider> ScorpKing: sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx
<soulrider> ScorpKing: then you have to edit your corg.conf file
<soulrider> crazy6: it wont affect us, universe in fact gives you a wider range of packages to install :)
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, How do I turn off the Smashing Wineglass sound EVERY time I eject a disc?
<ScorpKing> soulrider: thanks. i didn't install it from the repo's though
<soulrider> crazy6: in the terminal type:     sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<soulrider> ScorpKing: uhm, no idea then, you can not use htem by telling xorg to not use them
<crazy6> ok, doine
<crazy6> *done even
<ScorpKing> soulrider: if i just install the one from the repos will it work?
<soulrider> crazy6: \that will download and install the drivers
<soulrider> crazy6: it already downlaoded?
<soulrider> ScorpKing: it wont remove the one installed
<crazy6> yeah?
<soulrider> crazy6: woa, that was fast
<ScorpKing> soulrider: ok thanks
<soulrider> crazy6: the drivers are isntalled, now we have to yell your box to use them
<crazy6> it removed nvidia-glx and installed nvidia-glx-new
<soulrider> yes
<IceDraVen> Install worked great this time :D
<soulrider> you need glx-new
<soulrider> IceDraVen: good :)
<soulrider> crazy6: press alt + f2 and type:        gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soulrider> tell me when the editor opens
<crazy6> done (using Kate, no gksu)
<soulrider> oh yeah, sorry, i forgot this is kubuntu
<soulrider> but did you add kdesu?
<soulrider> if you dont you wont be able to write tot he file
<soulrider> use:             kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crazy6> I did now
<soulrider> ok, good
<soulrider> now, scroll down to where it says Device
<soulrider> Device*
<soulrider> youll see that one of the indented lines says
<soulrider> driver
<soulrider> and then "nv"
<crazy6> ok
<maique> flipstar u still there ^^ maybe u can help me again....
<soulrider> now, add idia so that it looks like   "nvidia"
<crazy6> ok
<soulrider> now save, and restart xorg by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace
<maique> after grub my monitor go to halt-on and just come back on login screen
<crazy6> ok let's give it a try
<maique> what file i need to modify to change the resolution at boot screen after grub??
<soulrider> maique: for the tty consoles?
<sourcemaker> are there problems with icq pictures? My picture is not visible to other person using the default icq client... Pictures of them... are visible to me
<sourcemaker> in kopete
<ScorpKing> hmm.. i've noticed something. with nvidia drivers i'm sometimes unable to get to tty1 if X doesn't work. removing the kernel option "vga=xxx" is what's causing it. ;)
<hola1> is it possibile to share a internet connection between host and client using ppp0 interface?
<ScorpKing> -removing. heh
<maique> for the screen after grub.. The screen that shows kubuntu logo and a loading..
<jofre> does anyone have installed Via VN800 graphics on Kubuntu ?
<Arwen> hola1, sure, run some routing services on the host
<Arwen> not sure why you'd want to, but..
<hola1> Arwen: i have host wit kub 7.10 and i created a virtual machine with the same system. I have adsl modem (ppp0).
<crazy6> soulrider: errors with glx, let me pastebin the log
<draik> How do I stop my laptop's monitor from going pitch black every few mintues? I went through SysSet > Mon&Dis > Power Saving and it is disabled for both user and Admin.
<hola1> Arwen: if i use nat, im mot albe to use rss
<hola1> Arwen: if i use nat, im mot albe to use rsh
<hola1> Arwen: if i use rsh im not albe to share internet connection
<soulrider> crazy6: oh my
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing➜ blacklisted vesa framebuffer is whats causing it.  Loading vesafb, commenting the blacklisted, and running update-initramfs will allow you to pass vga= and get higher resolutions in your tty's
<swatto> Hi All, Please can someone help me with Emerald Theme Manager, i click a theme and nothing happens?
<crazy6> soulrider: http://pastebin.com/m317ad485 , line 280
<maique> but tty u mean the terminal?
<maique> there work for me....
<maique> just the loading screen my monitor cant show
<soulrider> crazy6: edit xorg and comment in the modiles part "glx"
<soulrider> add a # to comment
<ScorpKing> sub[t]rnl: i'm a bit lost. will what i said not work? ;)
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, How do I turn off the Smashing Wineglass sound EVERY time I eject a disc?
<sub[t]rnl> just telling you the actual root of the problem, and how its fixed
<crazy6> soulrider: there isn't a like for glx or dri]
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing➜ (didn't mean to "loose" you..)
<hola1> Arwen: may you help me or not
<ScorpKing> sub[t]rnl: hehe. thanks for the info then. :)
<sub[t]rnl> :p
 * ScorpKing is blond..
<maique> HOW I CHANGE THE RESOLUTION OF THE SCREEN AFTER GRUB!??
<sub[t]rnl> !caps | maique
<ubotu> maique: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BluesKaj> RootyRootRootW00, system settings / notifications
<Arwen> hola1, can't help you, ask someone else. Sorry.
<acemo> how do u add a new command to "run command"?
<jhutchins_lt> maique: You can reconfigure the display, or you can use krandrtray to have a resizing utility handy.
<hola1> Arwen: ok thk
<jhutchins_lt> maique: Ctrl-Alt-+/- work too.
<maique> nope it does'nt work at loading screen
<jhutchins_lt> acemo: Type it in.
<crazy6> soulrider: I don't have a libglx.so.1 , though, only a libglx.so and libglx.so.100.14.19
<maique> i mean the screen where is the logo of kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> maique: For that you have to reconfigure kdm.
<jhutchins_lt> maique: Or the display in general.
<maique> after that at login screen everything its fine
<soulrider> crazy6: =/ no idea actually =/ i think your ebetter off posting on the forums
<biovore> maique: you talking before the lohgin manager?
<acemo> jhutchins_lt: i dont mean how do u run a command there.. i mean how to add a new command
<maique> how i reconfigure kdm?
<RootyRootRootW00> BlueKaj: Thanks, but I can't find it. I'm using gnome and basic ubuntu. Any idea?
<maique> yes
<crazy6> soulrider: ok, thanks
<crazy6> I'll try a few things
<jhutchins_lt> acemo: That doesn't make sense.  You want to add a program to the system?  You want to edit the start menu?
<biovore> maique: The screen with the kubuntu logo and the blue bar?
<maique> the screen between grub and login manager ( the loading with kubuntu pic)
<maique> yeah that screen...
<sub[t]rnl> maique➜ you need to enable a framebuffer and set a resolution in your menu.lst
<biovore> maique: ah.. ok.. try appending vga= to the end of the kernel command line..
<jhutchins_lt> maique: Try vga=normal at boot.
<sub[t]rnl> what biovore said
<maique> i just had seen it at my friends pc's ^^
<biovore> maique: try 791 to 794
<biovore> I forget the numbers
<acemo> jhutchins_lt: i want to be able to run a sh script i wrote by doing for example alt-f2 -> runMyNewScript -> enter
<jhutchins_lt> acemo: alt-f2 /path/to/script
<sub[t]rnl> acemo➜ or put your script in the shells $PATH
<acemo> jhutchins_lt: i dont want to fill in the path..
<sub[t]rnl> example /bin/
<acemo> sub[t]rnl: thanks, thats what i was looking for =)
<sub[t]rnl> or /usr/bin/ would be more appropriate
<maique> and how i install compiz on kubuntu...? i already installed nvidia drivers
<maique> whats the next step/?
<val0> !compiz | maique
<ubotu> maique: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ScorpKing> uhm.. i think there's /etc/usplash.conf for usplash resolutions as well. not sure if that's related. ;)
<maique> ok got it
<maique> usplash i tried i had change it but doest work :P
<mefisto__> maique: I was just reading about this at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217000   vga=### depending on your screen resolution
<ScorpKing> how do i start a new x session?
<maique> or how i can say it works partially... at shutdown the logo apears but at start dont
<maique> ok thx all
<maique> i go try to fix my resolution screen at boot and install compiz...
<maique> if i get a prob i come back here^^
<maique> cya
<Odd-rationale> Just wanted to get some of your opinions on how you would rank konqueror as a file manager. How does it compare against the features of Nautilus? and against the speed of thunar? just curious...
<Goop2> it totally owns Dolphin.. that's all I know
<Odd-rationale> I like d3lphin better than nautilus (nautilus crashes too much).
<swatto> cant set themes on emerald themer 0.3 :(
<sub[t]rnl> !best > Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: ok
<swatto> (emerald:5584): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<swatto> getting that error ^^
<matisse> hi
<matisse> is there a default web server which is already installed ?
<crazy6> ok, so, how do I associate torrents with ktorrent? becasue w/ firefox, I have to type in "/usr/bin/ktorrent" every time
<biovore> matisse: probably not..  sudo apt-get install apache to install a webserver..
<matisse> biovore: is there a smaller thing than apache ?
<Goop2> I can't get X to start.. it says it cant find a screen
<biovore> matisse: there are..  I don't remember off the top of my head
<sub[t]rnl> crazy6➜ alt+f2 kcontrol -> KDE components -> File association -> application -> x-bittorrent
<sub[t]rnl> define ktorrent there
<flipstar> matisse: dhttpd
<biovore> matisse: thttp is a small one
<matisse> thanks, i'll try them
<biovore> lightttpd
<acemo> what script do i need to add a line to if i want a certain command to be run at startup of kde each time?
<flipstar> just put your file into autostart
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<acemo> thanks
<omar> anybody out there know the cure for lack of sunlight?
<omar> (other than sunlight) :)
<matisse> flipstar: any idea how I can configure dhttpd ? and does it have a log ?
<Odd-rationale> omar: geubuntu sunlight edition
<omar> :D
<omar> cheeky
<ScorpKing> :D nvidia works once again. yay!
<omar> how does one stream movies on kubuntu without copying them to the hardrive?
<ScorpKing> omar: with vlc?
<omar> shared network, lotsa movies. kaffiene cant play them
<omar> i have mplayer installed
<omar> but clicking on the link in konqueror wont let you play them with any other app
<flipstar> matisse: isnt it described in the manual ?
<matisse> flipstar: no
<omar> they mentioned something about mplayer for firefox
<ScorpKing> vlc can do streaming btw
<omar> but firefox doesn't seem to understand smp
<omar> maybe i'll try that
<omar> do you have to configure video out for it (like in mplayer)?
<basy> is there any chanel for K-3D application?
<ScorpKing> omar: you can open the stream and it will play. i don't see smp in vlc.
<omar> cool
<omar> thanks. i'll give it a go
<ScorpKing> :)
<omar> while i'm on here, i need some opinions from fellow nerds
<ScorpKing> why can't i mount an iso image over nfs?
<ScorpKing> omar: ask away
<omar> does anyone here have an opinion on wireless energy
<omar> similar to telecomm, but energy instead of info
<NDPMacBook> An opinion?
<omar> worth the trouble?
<ScorpKing> omar: join #kubuntu-offtopic . see you there
<flipstar> matisse: hm i dont know..why dont you try an other one..
<NDPMacBook> It doesn't really exist
<omar> if the tech could exist, is it worth implementing?
<NDPMacBook> Lets take it to offtopic
<omar> sorry, is there a rule, is this an kunbuntu only room
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<omar> ah righ
<matisse> flipstar: I'll try it with symlinks first. Might it work (because i dont want to copy the stuff into /var/www) ?
<flipstar> sorry i dont know this proggy
<flipstar> just try :)
<flipstar> but i guess not..
<matisse> flipstar: didn't work
<mlankhorst> How much disk space does a normal kde install + dev files take?
<Odd-rationale> mlankhorst: About 3.5 gb
<mlankhorst> Hm, I was afraid of that.
<mlankhorst> Do any of the filesystems support compression?
<flipstar> matisse: maybe you should give thttpd a try
<flipstar> it is better documented
<matisse> ok, i'll try
<carlos> buenas
<carlos> necesito instalar matlab7 en mi pc pero me da un error
<poison_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mlankhorst> Hm I guess not.
<xxBasYxx> Are there any 3D studio like applications on Kubuntu?
<jel> xxBasYxx: k-3d, blender, wings-3d.  Blender is best, k-3d is most similar.
<xxBasYxx> jel thanx
<jel> xxBasYxx: lol.. don't thank me 'till you've tried to use it :)
<jel> xxBasYxx: but really, blender isn't bad; spend a bit of time with it.   Make sure you use yafray or some other external renderer with it though; the internal one is very basic.
<jel> xxBasYxx: also, you can get Maya and XSI for linux ;)
<Odd-rationale> Also, k3d, despite the "k", is not really a kde app.
<jel> xxBasYxx: and at least the old 3.x version of 3DS runs under wine.
<xxBasYxx> k-3d is not good, can't draw simpkle 2 tpoint line :(
<jel> yesh.  The k stands for konfusing :)
<xxBasYxx> i;ll try blender
<jel> xxBasYxx: you probably can, but it's not immediately obvious how to :)
<jel> xxBasYxx: Don't "try" blender.  Sit down with a tutorial and learn.
<xxBasYxx> jey i found on forum that you cant draw 2d objects...
<xxBasYxx> in 3d
<jel> xxBasYxx: Oh, really?  That's bad :)
<jel> xxBasYxx: I knew it had some basic vertex editing mode hidding away, so I figured that could do it.
<jel> *hidden
<jords> Hi, I've got a reproducable (on my laptop) problem where after resuming from a hibernate, kacpid and kacpid_notify jointly take up 100% cpu, suggesting a infinite loop... What should i do about it?
<mlankhorst> File a bug? :x
<crimsun> file a bug, attach dmesg, etc.
<ubuntu> hallo @ all
<xxBasYxx> I need only to draw couple of 2 point simple lines in 3D and and add text neer to all vertex.... spend 4 hours with K-3D, it can't do that
<matisse> flipstar: thttpd is a bit better. i found the config file, but thttpd ignores it :-)
<xxBasYxx> no chance to draw 2D objects in K-3D
<ubuntu> hatte ein prob mit dem sound und jetzt geht nichts mehr. kubuntu mit live cd gestartet. der will nichts installieren. meine wenn ich von festplatte starte und es ist nichts da
<ubuntu> muss ich jetzt kubuntu neu installieren mit cd?
<Odd-rationale> !ge | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Odd-rationale> opps
<flipstar> matisse: did you specify the config file ?
<flipstar> with the -C option :)
<matisse> thought about that
<BluesKaj> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<matisse> yes, that will help :-)
<Odd-rationale> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<jel> xxBasYxx: in blender: space to get a menu, add a plane, tab to edit mode.  Right click to select the vertices you don't need.  shift-right-click to select multiple vertices, j to join them with lines.  D to duplicate selected things, move mouse to position, space to finish.  space->primitives->text, m to move, space to finish again
<reivilo78> hi
<jel> xxBasYxx: also #blender
<reivilo78> do you know how to get an arrow as in an implication in beamer latex
<jel> xxBasYxx: oh, and numpad-7,1,3,0 to change views
<xxBasYxx> jel thanx...
<jel> no probs.  Good luck :)
<reivilo78> hey how comes XGL slows down my computer i have ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<reivilo78> and i get small fonts
<jel> xxBasYxx: meant to include 'x to delete' in there :)
<Odd-rationale> Can  play jamendo.com from amarok like I can Magnatune?
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to change my keyboard's calculator button to open qalculate instead of speedcrunch?
<reivilo78> secleinteer: you can tweak these settings
<secleinteer> reivilo78: where? i don't see anything in system settings
<flipstar> when qalculate is in the kmenu you can do it by right click->edit->shortcut
<secleinteer> flipstar: ah, thank you very much, it works now
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<draik> Is there a way to collect all of the images through your computer and organize them?
<draik> s/through/throughout
<jel> draik: yes, lots.
<jel> digikam, for one
<jel> draik: although I hope you mean all of the images in your documents folder, or something like that.  It wouldn't be a good idea to just start "organising" images that programs use, etc ;)
<draik> jel: Right. I have many of my own images spread around and I want them all in one folder for me to access *easily*
<jel> draik: OK, check out digikam.  Should sort things out for you :)  There's also google's picasa, if you prefer.  I find it annoying interfering, though, rather than helpful.
<mlankhorst> Well, picasa is easy for me to put an album online.
<alteregolio> someone knows what it means?
<alteregolio> if i do ifconfig i see eth0 and a "unknow" adapter called ng
#kubuntu 2009-01-19
<ActionParsnip> gordon_: check the appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | gordon_
<ubottu> gordon_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> gordon_: make sure you have full video drivers installed for 3d accelleration
<gordon_> ok...thanks
<fyn> i keep losing my plasma settings unless i log out.  how do i force-write?
<ActionParsnip> fyn: make sure you have full access ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<ActionParsnip> fyn: or it may be ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<ActionParsnip> fyn: that file stores the settings, you could always kill plasma, delete it and it will be remade when you relaunch plasma
<kubuntu_> HOLA
<charles__> ola paraselene
<charles__> vc e do estado do Pará Brasil?
<p_quarles> !br | charles__
<ubottu> charles__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fyn> aha.  eventually managed to google it:  you can force quit a kde app, including plasma, with kquitapp and that way i don't have to log out to save settings
<xanax`> hello
<bittin> hi
<xanax`> is there a repository for kubuntu 8.10 to update koffice to the latest version (even the dev one) ?
<cyberponix> is there another way to download and install nvidia drivers other than the device driver tool?
<Zorix> envy tool
<transponder> can anyone hep im tring to patch the mac80211 stack.. new to linux have the patch on desktop
<transponder> hello?
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<daniel24> bottu
<daniel24> ubottu
<bek_> whats uppppppppppppp
<aezaerth> hi here !
<aezaerth> lo sparr
<sparr> hi
<aezaerth> why your nickname is in red ?
<rudolf> hi
<rudolf> mal ne frage
<JontheEchidna> konversation puts nicks of different lengths in different colors so that they are more readable
<aezaerth> hi rudolf
<aezaerth> Okay ;)
<rudolf> habe gerade den nvidia treiber installiert. dazu musste ich den x server verlassen und hatte kein internet mehr. habe wlan und da gibts n kde tool dass die verbindung herstellt. damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert, wie stelle ich eine internetverbindung über die konsole her?
<aezaerth> excuse me, but i don't speak german ... I don't speak english very well :°
<rudolf> oh sry
<aezaerth> rudolf: I'm french :
<aezaerth> :p
<rudolf> i had to learn french at school
<rudolf> and i hated it
<aezaerth> is very dificult for me :( i don't understand everything :°
<aezaerth> it's so hard to learn french ?
<aezaerth> german is not easy !
<rudolf> yes german is not easy too
<aezaerth> ;)
<rudolf> do u have to learn german?
<aezaerth> but i like german langage
<aezaerth> i listen a music group from germany
<rudolf> which?
<aezaerth> no, i know little word
<aezaerth> hi every people !
<raphre> i am on an acer aspire one netbook and just installed kde4.1 on an ubuntu 8.10 installation but my resolution is wrong, how can i change that?
<rudolf> in your xorg.conf for example
<aezaerth> i don't know because i'm new with linux kubuntu, but i thing you con find that on the website, no ?
<aezaerth> *can
<rudolf> Systemeinstellungen -> Monitor & Display
<Raylz> any idea where i can configure flash in konqueror 3.5.9
<rudolf> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Raylz> rudolf: i want to manually configure it
<Raylz> newest flash amd64 plugin
<Raylz> all tutorials say settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins but im missing this part
<aezaerth> i have question: i've donwload the kubuntu on CD 700Mo. But when install finish, my langage is half on english and half in french. And "Adept" say to me: i'm hav'nt finish to all install, click OK for download again or type kdesudo -dpkg --config -a
<Raylz> ok, nsplugins was missing
<Scummer> how 2 get network manager to remember manual settings?
<Scummer> evertime i reboot i lose all settings, i.e. ip, gateway, submask, etc.
<Scummer> have to manually re-enter
<jsunio> You using the GUI?
<Scummer> yes
<jsunio> Hmm mine gets remembered
<jsunio> You using wireless or wired?
<Scummer> wired
<Scummer> etho
<jsunio> I seem to remember messing with saving something in the "Network Profiles" tab when I was trying to get my wireless to work
<jsunio> Oh there is another way to change it, though...
<jsunio> sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<remu> Hello everyone, I have been running Ubuntu for a little over a year now as my primary OS, and I have decided that I'm going to take Kubuntu for a spin and see how I like it. My question was, could some body please explain to me what the different components are that make up the visuals of KD4?
<remu> Like for example, in Gnome, Metacity or Emerald supply the window borders and such, and the GTK themes are the controls and colors. What about KDE4?
<Raylz> remu: qt and kwin
<Raylz> kwin handles the effects too so you wont need compiz
<Raylz> remu: i hihgly recommend getting 4.2 sources :)
<remu> How do I do that? I am currently downloading the Kubuntu LiveCD
<Raylz> remu: i bet theres a repository
<remu> Also, regarding qt and kwin....if I wanted to change the look, what should I download from kde-look.org, like from which categories?
<remu> Raylz, have they added bluetooth support in 4.2? or is it still absent?
<JontheEchidna> bluetooth has been fixed and will be available for 4.2 final
<JontheEchidna> remu: it's a bit light in the realm of window decorations and Qt/KDE widget styles
<Raylz> remu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<JontheEchidna> you can search for kde4-style-* via adept or synaptic or whatever
<JontheEchidna> and kwin-style-* for window decorations
<Raylz> remu: or visit kde-look.org
<remu> JontheEchidna, thats cool, will definately take a look at that. So you guys recommend finding a repo and using it to upgrade to 4.2rc?
<remu> or should i wait untill the 27th for the final?
<remu> what category should i look under at kde-look.org?
<Raylz> remu: colorschemes
<Ying> hi. i am looking for the drive to my ZTE modem, model MF622 HSDPA USB MODEM. can i have some help?
<Raylz> remu: you wont miss the 4.2 features ;)
<Raylz> i use gnome btw xD
<remu> Oh, okay.
<Raylz> i tried 4.1 back then
<Raylz> wasnt bad :)
<Raylz> but the panel sucked
<Raylz> in 4.2 its greatly enhanced
<remu> hmmm, so I'll definately use that PPA to upgrade it to 4.2
<remu> I've dipped my toes into Kubuntu before (like around when Intrepid came out), but I'm excited about trying it again. Hopefully it will be a better experience than last time.
<astromme> remu: Coming from ubuntu?
<remu> yes
<Raylz> remu: i detested kde 3.5 series
<Raylz> but 4.1+ seems fine
<Raylz> defenitely worth a look
<astromme> out of curiosity, what did you detest about 3.5?
<remu> Raylz, Agreed, I wasn't a fan. 4.1 last I tried didn't sit well with me....but I never really gave it a fair shot it was on my system for less than a day. For some reason though it seemed considerablly slower than Gnome.
<Raylz> astromme: it was buggy as hell, ugly, hard to configure and the programs werent well configured
<astromme> remu: There are some issues with repainting windows. During normal window operations you don't notice it but during resizing there is a slight (but noticible) delay in my experience. That may be what you were feeling
<astromme> Raylz: ok
<Raylz> astromme: ^^
<Raylz> astromme: used it in 7.10
<astromme> Raylz: I toyed with, but never extensively used, the kde3 series
<astromme> But from 4.0 (actually pre-4.0) I
<astromme> I've been using it full time (sorry, pressed return)
<astromme> But then again I wouldn't consider myself an 'average' user. And yes, things were very very broken in many ways back in the early 4.0 days.
<remu> I think this may be the first time I've come into this room...it seems a lot more sane and quiet than #ubuntu, or is it just that time of day?
<Raylz> astromme: plasma was not usable during that time
<astromme> Ragol: Yeah, pretty much.
<astromme> remu: It's often like this, only a handful (at most) of people chatting at once
<remu> Fair enough.
<astromme> I no longer frequent the ubuntu chat room
<Raylz> when im bored in #gentoo i like helping in #ubuntu
<remu> Well folks, thanks for the info. I'm going to do some backup, and then try this clean install.
<Raylz> easy problems :)
<remu> Haha, like mine!
<astromme> 2 gentoo folks in here?
<remu> Have a nice night everyone.
<astromme> I still run gentoo on one of my servers
<Raylz> astromme: im running gentoo right now
<St``> hi
<Raylz> :)
<gnuton> astromme: doest gentoo still exists?
<astromme> It's been a while since I've it full-time on a desktop
<astromme> gnuton: of course
<Raylz> gnuton: alive and kickin^^
<gnuton> I just kidding :D
 * astromme chuckles
<Raylz> i need a system which keeps me busy :)
<Raylz> no work in buntu
<khalidmian> hi reuest answer to a question i have
<astromme> Raylz: The work for me turned to compiling kde early in the year
<astromme> Raylz: Now it's turned to playing around developing with kde
<Raylz> astromme: ^^
<khalidmian> i need to know what is the simplest yet effective firewall prog for kubuntu
<St``> if you want to be alive you have to be busy
<astromme> Raylz: As fun as gentoo is, having a system that lets me install, install dev tools, develop really helps.
<St``> :))))
<astromme> khalidmian: There is a simple firewall app that comes with kubuntu, although it's command line. I would google "ubuntu firewall gui" if you want a gui
<Raylz> astromme: the dev stuff comes with a normal installation^^
<astromme> Raylz: Well of course, there isn't a separation between -dev packages and the normal binaries. However, it's a lot quicker to download some megabytes rather than do that then compile
<astromme> Raylz: And I kept having to take a lot of time to effectively update my system. emerge world (with flags) seemed to break far too often.
<astromme> Which isn't a problem if that's all I have to do
<Raylz> khalidmian: guarddog or iptables :)
<astromme> But when I really was wanting to play around with say libplasma or libqt4, I wanted things to work in the background.
<khalidmian> what do you have to comment on ufw
<Raylz> astromme: updates never broke my system
<Raylz> but there was an issue with e2fsprogs this year
<Raylz> after some time you wont break your system
<khalidmian> Raylz: nothing too complicate pls im a newbie to kubuntu
<Raylz> khalidmian: guarddog is qt, firestarter is gtk
<Raylz> astromme: and i like my gentoo as a developement platform
<Raylz> its much easier to get testing packages
<khalidmian> Raylz: what is qt i have never heard of that term
<Raylz> khalidmian: you pronounce it cute and its the framework of kde
<Raylz> developed by trolltech
 * astromme reminds Raylz that trolltech->qt software now
<khalidmian> Raylz: user friendly newbie safe?
<Raylz> khalidmian: hm, when you run kubuntu you run qt^^
<khalidmian> when kubuntu runs it says ufw firewall disabled
<Raylz> khalidmian: guarddog looks prettier^^
<Raylz> khalidmian: try sudo ufw enable
<St``> all ports are closed at ubuntu if you fo not open any manual ... if you know..... so why i need a firewall ?
<St``> fo=do
<St``> ufw its a nice firewall also
<St``> and simple
<khalidmian> masquerading
<Raylz> my firewall is my router :)
<St``> how i will setup my router?
<Raylz> St``: its automatically configured
<khalidmian> personally i dont think il be able to understand firewall let alone set up my router as one
<St``> nice Raylz :)))
<Raylz> khalidmian: if you didnt change router settings you normally dont need a firewall
<Dr_willis> time to start reading about iptables and how linux and its firewalling features work.
<Dr_willis> right - windows has people trained to think they 'need' a firewall on every pc.
<khalidmian> do u recoomend enabling ufw ?
<Raylz> plus antivir
<Dr_willis> I let my router block the stuff
<Raylz> khalidmian: if you have a router leave it disabled ;)
<St``> i have ufw enable also
<Dr_willis> big point to rember. windows firewalls tend to block based on application, while linux bocks based on port.
<khalidmian> Raylz: i do have a router but i dont beleive its setup toact as a firewall
<Dr_willis> It makes me feel sooo safe when i play a new game under windows.. then  quit the game/multiplayer stuff - and then 3 hrs later..  I see the windows firewall warning/dialog :)
<Dr_willis> Most routers can be set to block specific incomming. Go to a scanning web site and see what your router allows
<Raylz> Dr_willis: hm, safety is an illusion in win
<St``> but even without firewall all ports are closed as i saw the test in www.grc.com ... Ubuntu its safe ... i do not know about router if have any firewall
<Raylz> khalidmian: http://www.auditmypc.com
<St``> all router have firewall?
<Raylz> haha: We scanned the ports you requested, looking for any services or viruses that might be running on them, and did not find anything.
<St``> routers
<Raylz> St``: normally yes
<Raylz> i cant think of anyone without hardware firewall
<St``> and are enable?
<Raylz> St``: yep
<astromme> Well that's not quite true
<Raylz> St``: you have to open ports for portforwarding manually
<astromme> Routers by default usually don't forward connections to the internal network
<khalidmian> need to know how to do ip masquerading in ufw
<astromme> but that isn't what a hardware firewall is
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<St``> and waht about antivirus for ubuntu ?
<Raylz> St``: god no
<Raylz> :)
<St``> there is not?
<Raylz> St``: dont use an antivirus
<Dr_willis> The AV apps for linux.. scan windows files for windows viruses :)
<Raylz> jup
<Raylz> plus they are security leaks
<Dr_willis> I have several linux-based Antivirus Live cd's
<St``> do i need realy an antivirus for ubuntu ?
<St``> are ther many virus?
<Dr_willis> St``,  if you want to scan your WINDOWS SYSTEMS... you can install one.. but its not going to do much for linux security
<St``> there
<St``> are ther virus for linux ?
<Taladan> St``: there are currently less than 100 known viruses that affect linux.
<St``> wowww
<Raylz> and about a billion for ms
<St``> hahahaha
<Taladan> And afaik, they've all been patched out of validity.
<Taladan> in the time it took me to answer your question, that many new viruses for windows has been spawned.
<Dr_willis> or they were for super-specific-server bugs on spefici disrtos...
 * Taladan nod
<St``> so i am secure without an antivirus for ubuntu?/
<khalidmian> what is a proxy server
<Raylz> St``: even securer than mac os^^
<Taladan> a proxy server is a box that acts as a 'translator' of sorts for your internal lan.  It goes out and gets webpages at the request of the clients and caches them locally so that if you need to access them again, it responds faster.  It also allows you to filter websites etc. for content.
<Dr_willis> if you want to scan your WINDOWS SYSTEMS... you can install one.. but its not going to do much for linux security
<Raylz> St``: believe me, using the internet in windows is not possible
<Raylz> +properly
<Raylz> i like it how my ram explodes from 300 to 1900 when watching videos on myvideo
<St``> how i can hide my os for an nmap trace
<St``> OS
<St``> how i can hide my OS from an operating system dedection bye nmap trace ?
<Raylz> St``: seriously, i dont know^^
<St``> anyone?
<Dr_willis>  nmap looks for specifif replies and guesses...
<Dr_willis> make the os not reply to anytying :)
<Raylz> silence it wiht a hammer^^
<Dr_willis> theres being 'secure' then theres being 'paranoid' then tehres being 'tinfoil hat paranoid'
<Raylz> St``: most security issues are provoked by the user
<Raylz> in case of linux
<Raylz> dont use external programs or repos
<Raylz> dont use skype
<Raylz> dont use closed source in general^^
<St``> there are Umit and Knmap that can trace OS
<Raylz> skype breaks you firewall btw
<Raylz> bypasses*
<Raylz> ok
<Raylz> 5:19 am
<Raylz> gnite
<Raylz> :P
<St``> a proxyserver could be the solution but not for irc or other programs etc...
<St``> not for all programs
<carmony> Okay, I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers, but its giving me an error when trying to run it: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing"
<Dr_willis> carmony,  you have tried the nvidia drivers in the hardware-manager tool FIRST?
<St``> try to close all other programs
<Dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<carmony> Dr_willis: nope, how do I get to the hardware-manager tool?
<Dr_willis> carmony,  should been a icon right there in the panel whenyou frst logged in. that mentioned it.. or run  the jockey-kde tool
 * Dr_willis really thinks there  needs tobe a BIG ICON in the middle of the desktop for 'first time wizard' type tool
<Dr_willis> under gnome its system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<carmony> I agree with you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> but then again.. I notice the popup dialog wheni first log in..
<Dr_willis> Windows has peopel trained to ignore infomation bubbles. since they are constantly popping up useless info
<St``> bye byeeee  ... many kisses :))))))
<carmony> lol, hrm
<carmony> thanks Dr_willis
<carmony_mac> arg, okay, after installing the drivers, when I boot my kubuntu partion, it just goes to the command prompt
<carmony_mac> how can I get kubuntu to launch the desktop again?
<Dr_willis> after rebooting it goes to the command line eh? that sucks. try 'startx' command carmony_mac
<Dr_willis> some nvidia-cards have issues with some driver versions.
<carmony_mac> k, I'll try that
<carmony_mac> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Dr_willis> bummer.  Not sure of the proper way to trouble shoot that - since on my 4  nvidia systems the Hardware-manager tool worked properly
<Dr_willis> the !nvidia factoid may have some info on trouble shooting in its url
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> I normally do a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig ' then 'sudo nvidia-xconfig -a' to make a xorg.conf . YOU proberly should backup  your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf file BEFOR trying  nvidia-xconfig
<carmony_mac> I'm just going to re-install
<carmony_mac> see what happens :P
<BrianH> howdy
<Dr_willis> carmony_mac,  proberly the exact same thing.. this is linux. not windows
<Dr_willis> carmony_mac,  reinstalling  vs. 'learning to fix the problem'
<carmony_mac> well, I think I fubared my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> I would expect the Exact same process would result in the exact same results
<carmony_mac> so this time around I'm going to pay more attention to what I do :P
<Dr_willis> move the xorg.conf to some  other name.. and  try 'startx' again.
<carmony_mac> okay
<Dr_willis> there maybe backups in /etc/X11/xorg.conf also
<Dr_willis> I alwyas keep archives of my old xorg.conf files
<ubuntu> victory is mine
<BrianH> i got a little problem, I have a 8.0x livecd version for powerpc (I forget exact release number), and when it boots it gets to a point where it idles at a blank screen
<ubuntu> Im really digging the new kde
<BrianH> here's the weird part about it, I have a PowerMac G5 (Dual 2.7GHz) and I let it set for a bit thinking maybe it'll work out a kink.  I started hearing my fans kicking into overdrive
<BrianH> it got to the point where my system sounded like a 747 about to take off before I decided it was enough and shut it off
<BrianH> anyone know of a working livecd for PowerPC?  preferably the 8.10 release
<Dr_willis> ive neer had much luck with PPC linux :(
<BrianH> I cant even install Kubuntu on my PowerMac with the PowerPC install DVD either, it sets my monitor into a state where it goes black and then the power light keeps flashing 3 times in a repeating sequence
<BrianH> I have a 30" HD Apple Cinema Display with a Radeon 9650 card
<Dr_willis> ive only got an old iMACDV
<BrianH> aha, found it, 8.04.1 is the release number for the LiveCD
<Dr_willis> its basically a DoorStop :)
<BrianH> heh nice
<Dr_willis> 256mb ram
<BrianH> I had a customer come in the other day with an emachine running Vista with 512MB RAM wondering why his games were draggin . . . *sigh*
<BrianH> he bought the computer brand new from Wal Mart . . . I laughed
<Dr_willis> I imagne it had minimal cpu also
<Dr_willis> I put 2gb in wifes pc.. and it drags with vista. it needs a reinstall badly
<BrianH> Vista itself hogs up 1GB
<BrianH> muchlike XP hogged up 512MB
<SolidLiq> celeron proc?
<BrianH> the PC?
<BrianH> or the Mac?
<BrianH> I dont remember what he had, I hate emachines anyways
<Tidus> BrianH: here's the sad part... acer, gateway, and emachines are all the same company
<Tidus> gateway bought emachines, then acer bought gateway
<Dr_willis> Sort of like Chrysler/Dodge/Plymoth :)
<BrianH> yep
<Dr_willis> Poor gateway... was such a big name for a while
<BrianH> and HP owns Compaq (another trash computer)
<Tidus> had really good machines too
<Tidus> BrianH: hey, my laptop's an hp
<Dr_willis> I own a gateway desktop machine now.. :) and  a few acer laptops now
<Tidus> my desktop's a compaq :P
<Dr_willis>  they are all trash I think now a days
<BrianH> HPs are nice, Compaq's suck
<BrianH> I thought it would change once HP bought them out
<Tidus> if they'd stop stuffing the compaq line with bare minimum hardware, it wouldn't be so bad
<Dr_willis> its all about the $$$
<Dr_willis> must get Under the $500 mark.. or whatever
<Tidus> ok, get this.
<Tidus> my desktop is a compaq. celeron-D 3.4ghz... 512mb ram
<Tidus> half decent single core, minimal ram
<BrianH> we sell Compaq'a at work for $350 from time to time
<Tidus> BrianH: i got mine for 100 bucks due to blown PSU
<Dr_willis> Well the Windows Hard drivge died in my main machine over the weekend.. so its going to be Linux for a while. :)  so i can make due with low end machines heh
<BrianH> Tidus, heh nice
<Tidus> got my laptop free :)
<Tidus> long story short, repair job, lady didn't like the price tag
<Tidus> told me to keep it
<BrianH> we get those at work too, several abandoned PC's in the warehouse ;)
 * BrianH works at Staples
<Tidus> cool
<Tidus> i work for a local computer repair store
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> gettng where you can buy them by the pound. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I wouldent want to work at a repair store.. you have to deal with IDIOTS that think they KNOW things.. :P
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> the worst kind of idiots.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'ive had this pc for 8 years - i dont see why i need to upgrade! its worked fine for me'
<Tidus> Dr_Willis_ZNC: oh, lemme tell ya... i've */facedesk*'d so many times it's not funny
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'yes sir.. and it looks like theres been a rats nest in there for the last 2 years.....'
<Tidus> Dr_Willis_ZNC: one time i had one come in (was a buddy of mine's no less)... there was (no joke) at least 4 inches of solid dust in it
<Tidus> and he brought it to me because it was overheating
<BrianH> ahaha, try working for a retail store where they hire based on your sales experience over technical knowledge
<BrianH> I got lucky due to my military background
<Tidus> i threatened him a bit... next time he brought it to me like that i was takin it to the car wash instead of just out back and hosing it out with an air hose
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Tidus,  i had 4 Pomerianians - and you do not want to put the PC on the floor.. it had sucked up a lot of fluff :)
<BrianH> we get systems in all the time for PC Tuneup's, mostly just need the rest of the dog and cat removed and the system runs much faster
<Tidus> he's actually kept the dirt out of it this time... i pull the cover off and check when i'm over there.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I got a lot of blue-foam-filter stuff i can wrap mine in :)
<Tidus> my desktop may be a compaq, but i've transplanted it into a slightly more decent case that has air filters on the intake
<BrianH> my G5's liquid cooled, but the fans build up a bit of dust over time
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> You dont hear much about Liquid coolng these days.. :) or else im out of the loop..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> guess the CPU's have gotten where they are not giant red  furnaces any more
<Tidus> Dr_Willis_ZNC: oh they're still furnances
<Tidus> furna.c.e.s
<BrianH> heh
<Tidus> just heatsink material's advanced to the point that you can still run em on air
<BrianH> my G5 came stock liquid cooled :)
<Tidus> most of the stock coolers now have a copper slug in them, for instance.
<Tidus> instead of being all cheap aluminum you can bend by looking at it
<BrianH> any way to install Kubuntu on a PowerBook G4 with a broken CD drive?  I would boot it as a firewire drive and install from my G5, but with the problems I get with my display it wont work.
<BrianH> I cant do a network install either, my router is being used elsewhere at the moment
<darkdelusions> Whats a good bittorrent client for linux
<darkdelusions> and please god don't say azuera :)
<BrianH> qBittorrent ?
<BrianH> or Transmission
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ktorrent for kde
<darkdelusions> it been forever since i acutally used a client. I had torrent flux setup on my server but I still have set it back up since i moved
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<BrianH> er I think Transmission is OSX only, I forget
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !find transmission
<ubottu> Found: transmission-common, transmission-gtk, transmission, transmission-cli
<BrianH> ah, nvm
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34-0ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<BrianH> http://www.transmissionbt.com/download.php
<darkdelusions> I think last time I used an acutal client I I utorrent under wine :) rofl
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Yep. :) it just saves a lot of hassles
<BrianH> can ubottu find port ISOs?
<darkdelusions> I need to set the server back up so I have my upnp server back :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> port ISOs ??
<BrianH> yeah, kubuntu ports
<BrianH> like . . .
<BrianH> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/
<BrianH> the community builds
<BrianH> ah nvm, it's getting late, need sleep
<BrianH> later
<darkdelusions> Hahaha they released a the Transmission client for BeOS :)
<darkdelusions> I remember when that was sposed to be the next big thing and TechTV back in the day used to go  on and on about it
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and Now where is it.. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Hiku is   BeOS revisited :)
<darkdelusions> The sad thing is I think I installed it for 10 minutes
<darkdelusions> and was oh god no :)
<darkdelusions> and went back to redhat or something :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> BeOs? I used it for better part of a year on some machines
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  then the company went brain dead.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Lots of neat features.. with   lots of missing features
<darkdelusions> There was a rumor at my work we where looking into installing linux machines in the company and I was WOOT!
<darkdelusions> then never heard another word about it
<darkdelusions> which makes me very sad :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> A lot of the time you catch glimps's of linux being used.. but its hushed over. :P
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'the stealth os'
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> but every so often a TuX image/icon appears  somewhere.
<darkdelusions> Ok i think  810 hates my latop
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> laptops can be problematic
<darkdelusions> my keyboard randomly locks up for no reason
<darkdelusions> and I log out of KDE it back to a login screen it fixes it
<darkdelusions> Sigh
<darkdelusions> I was hoping that would fix my sound issue but it didnt
<darkdelusions> Stupid HDA-Intel card
<darkdelusions> If i make changes to the alsa base I should beable to do a sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart for it to take effect correct?
<nippz> darkdelusions just compile  alsa
<darkdelusions> OMFG woot
<darkdelusions> I got my stupid sound issues fixed :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> zomg you hear tunes!
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<darkdelusions> Dr_Willis_ZNC:  You dont understand I have been working on it for like 2 weeks :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> what took you so lonG! it was so trivial! i bet ya could fix it now in 4 min!
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :P
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> It just knowing which option to put in the alsabase file
<darkdelusions> cause auto wasnt working
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> all your 'alsabase' are belong to us!
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> This is a really good post for users who use asus  laptops http://seethisnowreadthis.com/2008/05/19/how-to-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-on-the-asus-m50sv-a1/
<darkdelusions> and for some reason the ubuntu forums hate me and wont let me mark my thread as solved
<darkdelusions> sigh
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> post a big post at the end with 10000 happy faces. :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> Na I just edited the Title and added [Solved]
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Title [Solved] {Woopiee!}
<darkdelusions> Normally I dont post my issues on there because 9 times outta 10 I can find the answer before anyone can post a reply
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Its late and im silly.. i know
<darkdelusions> I see that
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Yep. I find that the case also..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> people hate to search befor the y post
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> but ti Instant you post somthing.. it guarentees the next message you see.. you will find the answer. :)
<darkdelusions> rofl I used to have my sig set to you can solve any problem by searching google
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=How+to+use+Google
<darkdelusions> One of my friends use to say most of your answers your gonna get from the forums are something along the lines I just moved the toaster by the microwave and it fixed it for me
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Thats in the Windows Forums...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> So i put my sig as The fix to all ubuntu problems: Is to Bounce a graviton particle beam off the main deflector dish
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'reverse the polarity!'
<darkdelusions> Dr_Willis_ZNC: that is a quote from a song by voltaire called USS Make shit up
 * Dr_Willis_ZNC jams to Kenny G.
<darkdelusions> rofl
 * darkdelusions patts Dr_Willis_ZNC on the head and ensures him everything will be ok
<darkdelusions> You know you have been playing to much wow when you try and type /em instead of /me
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  you have been playing to much WoW when you  load up the Game. :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> heh.. I  Had to reinstall LordOfTheRings Online onmy other pc..  it took about 2 hrs just to get the updates...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and it was installed from the MinesOfMoria Expansion Boxed set... so  the disks were just released like last month.
<darkdelusions> Dr_Willis_ZNC: do you know a program I can test my webcam in
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Still cant get it to work with Wine.  However. :(
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> cheese is fun for webcam testing
<darkdelusions> ick
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Grandson loves to play with Cheese
<darkdelusions> I <3 my bashscript of lazyness :)
<darkdelusions> apt i programname
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> All i do on LOTOR lately is fish....
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :P
<darkdelusions> rofl thats all I been doing in wow
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I fished in IronForge for a week when they first added fishing.. then the next patch came out and you couldnet fish In town any more :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> We need a Fishing MMORPG!
<leo> hello,anybody would help me? how should i install a chinese input on kubuntu by using terminal command?
<darkdelusions> leo: one sec
<levi_> how do i re-configure my keyboard?
<leo> ok
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I know  very little about chinease sorry
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<levi_>  when i hit the apostrophy it makes the letter have an accent on it
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> They may know more. :)
<levi_> i need help with this
<darkdelusions> I am hittin up google
<darkdelusions> the one stop shop for all things I do not know :)
<darkdelusions> BLAM http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608546
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  Bounce a graviton particle beam off the main deflector dish again!
<darkdelusions> Yep
 * darkdelusions ponders if he should install the drivers for his finger print reader
<darkdelusions> leo: if you need to do it from terminal
<leo> yep
<darkdelusions> leo: do a sudo apt-get install language-support-zh
<leo> i already did that
<leo> then i type :sudo apt-get install fcitx im-switch,  but  it can not work
<darkdelusions> leo: Ok you stumped me there :)
<darkdelusions> I blame Dr_Willis_ZNC
<darkdelusions> leo:  what happens when u do a im-switch
 * darkdelusions is happy IT Crowd Season 3 is done downloading
<leo> here is the message:
<leo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<leo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<darkdelusions> oh
<darkdelusions> easy enough
<darkdelusions> oh u did type sudo
<darkdelusions> I lied
<leo> what else command can i use if it couldn't find package fcitx to get?
<darkdelusions> http://hi.baidu.com/yilinghl/blog/item/b9e4a0de1bcb7e5ecdbf1a59.html
<darkdelusions> try that
<leo> ok
<n1ck> im trying to install jre, i run the command sudo aptitude search jre, and it asks for the sudo password of the username with which i have logged in
<n1ck> when i enter the password, i get the message, that the username is not the sudoers file and the incident will be reported
<leo> okay ,i see. thank you very much
<n1ck> i dont remember the sudo password for the username with which i have logged in
<n1ck> is it possible to reset that to a different one or remove it ?
<darkdelusions> n1ck: it should be the same password that you used to login to kde with
<n1ck> i tried the same password but it gives that error that the user is not in the sudoers list
<n1ck> but i have been able to login to the system
<n1ck> any way i can reset or remove that sudo password of my current login ?
<JohnFlux> n1ck: you only have one user on the system?
<n1ck> yes..currently only one user
<JohnFlux> what do you mean currently?
<JohnFlux> what about before? :)
<n1ck> i mean there was only one user account at the login screen,
<n1ck> :)
<JohnFlux> n1ck: and that was the user account created when you installed kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> or you created it manually later or something?
<JohnFlux> n1ck: ubuntu creates a user account when you first install kubuntu. this user is added to the  'admin' group
<JohnFlux> n1ck: for whatever reason, the user account that you are using is not in this admin group
<n1ck> ok...actually, i havent installed kubuntu on the system , im simply using it
<JohnFlux> ah hmm
<n1ck> is there a way to add my current login to the admin group ?
<JohnFlux> n1ck: well you have no way of becoming root?
<MikeH> Morning guys, DNS fail, could someone kindly grab me the opendns.org ip's from the bottom of the page? :)
<n1ck> johnflux:i dont know the root password too :)
<JohnFlux> MikeH: www.opendns.org
<JohnFlux> urgh
<JohnFlux> MikeH: PING www.opendns.org (208.67.219.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<JohnFlux> 208.67.222.222
<JohnFlux> 208.67.220.220
<JohnFlux> MikeH: use those, sorry
<JohnFlux> MikeH: according to their webpage
<JohnFlux> n1ck: http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/how-to-reset-linux-root-forgotten-passwords-get-retrieve-root-password-t956.html
<n1ck> johnflux:thanks for the link, ill try that :)
<MikeH> thanks JohnFlux
<moi> lu all
<darkdelusions> Rofl god I love the IT Crowd
<peterz> darkdelusions: have you tried turning it off and on again? :-)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'are you sure its plugged in'
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'you never told me i needed a special cd drive to use this cd burning software!'
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> (over heard in a store once)
<lab> Hi. I'm trying to install plasmoids downloaded from the kde-look.org website, but there's no way to do it with the installer provided by this version of kubuntu (8.10) what should I do ?
<lab> I don't obtain any error but the plasmoids don't get installed
<techbw> Hi all
<techbw> I need help setting up flash player for both firefox, as well as konqueror, I have downloaded the .deb file, as well as source, and both say installed successfully, but browsing flash sites, doesn't work
<techbw> youtube is implossible
<zer0o> is there anyone really able to use GIMP? i asked on #gimp but no replies... i need to copy several layers from a file and paste em into another but it wouldnt let me copy more than one at time, i searched it up on google and found nothing... could someone help? thanks (ans sorry if i asked here but im pretty much desperate :D )
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> several layers.. Hmmm
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> cant say that ive really done that.
<techbw> if someone can help, where do I copy the file libflashplayer.so to...I want flash working on firefox, and konqueror
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> techbw,  i just install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it installs flash player for me
<zer0o> Dr_Willis_ZNC: i even tried to chain the layers together cuz ive found some site saying "if u chain em together whatever u do to one happens to all" but coping and pasting...
<zer0o> http://lists.xcf.berkeley.edu/lists/gimp-user/2007-June/010396.html
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> thers used to be some books online onusing gimp.. but ive never done any of that more advanced stuff
<techbw> i take it you did that from adept, I have downloaded .deb, as well as source installer, with no success, going to check in adept for that package
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> techbw,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I never download flash by itself.. never heeded to
<techbw> alread busy with install...thanx
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> theyneed to make a big "first time-common things you proberly want to do" wizard for the desktop :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Install kubuntu-restricted-extras  is a top 10 thing i always install first off.
<techbw> That is the only thing about the opensoure stuff, to get a system the way you want, it takes time, but once it is up and running it is cool
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> just imagine to get flash for windows..you would have to  either go to the flash site..download the .exe.. run the exe... click the UAC dialog about 10 times... to ok it....
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> or run the browser.. and  let it get it.. and watch that fail most of the time...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<techbw> i agree, especially for first time users, things like this make people turn away, I have been using on and off for a long time, because I have never been able to get the system to be supported either by video, flash or somthing
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Flash works fine here in Firefox/Opera/and Konqueror
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Your Mileage may vary :)
<techbw> I still have windows, and I have never had to go and download flash, web pages that I visit, have install flash on them you click agree, and its installed, but kubuntu has same option then you get to a page that says download manually
<techbw> and from there no ways it is working
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> You DONT use the browser to download manually under linux
<techbw> will check, hopefully it'll work
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  the apt-get way will install it for ALL users.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  the browser way would install it for one user.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> people are trained to think it should work that way..because under windows - a single user can download/install somthing and it will get installed for all users.. wether they want it or not.
<techbw> I tried installing apt by sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin, and other ways that are on websites, with no success...will let you know of the outcome when your meathod is done
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !find flash
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> thats not the right package name i belive
<ubottu> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libroxen-flash2, m16c-flash (and 4 others)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  I dont know wher ya got the name 'adobe-flashplugin' :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> unless it was from some older releases/docs/guides package names
<techbw> the thing is, flash players should be installed by default, why the hell not....or at least have an option in installer to ask to accept the agreement....alot of windows users that want to try linux, turn away due to these licence issues, which makes it difficult for users to use the internet properly.  I will take the time and find things, but many won't
<techbw> things that need to be support out of box, video, audio and flash at least should be supported.  I must say things are getting better, as 6.06 was a nightmare to get certain video files to work.  now I just installed VLC and hey presto video is working, also now kafiene is asking you do you want to download codec :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> techbw,  LEGAL reasons
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> adobe wont  allow it.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and thats the bottom line.
<techbw> I know about the legality, but if you don't agree to licence during install, then it does not install, it's that simple
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> thats not a legal option i belive...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> the  ubuntu company has to take a 'keep things as legally clean as we can'  stand...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I can get videos working easier/faster/better under Linux/ubuntu then i can in windows.
<buckethead> Personally, I like the idea of a meta package in medibuntu 'big audio/video bandaid'.
<techbw> yeah, conical wants to keep things legal, but once you have it installed then you can apt-get the packages ...whats the diffirence??
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> thats sort of what kubuntu-restricted-extras is
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> techbw,  from a Court of law point of view.. everything.
<techbw> lol
<buckethead> I want to take it further.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and MS and Apple and Otehrs.. have   lawyers so embedded in the Computer world.. its scary
<dwidmann> At least part of their goal/revenue is to build a large "patent portfolio" that they can use to pressure money out of others and sue if they refuse ...
<techbw> why can apple have these on thier os, but linux can't, apple uses many opensource apps the only diff is the OS is closed source,
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> apple made a deal
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and i imagine paid adobe $$
<buckethead> apple has a huge eula that tells you what you will and wont do, etc.
<buckethead> dwidmann: Have you been following eff.orgs patent busting project? I've been following that with interest.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> EULA = evil ugly legal anarchy
<dwidmann> EULA = just click no.
<techbw> well can't linux have that eula for propietery software like the codecs, and adabe included on the installer, if you don't agree to eula then it does not install the packages
<dwidmann> buckethead: I look in on it from time to time
<dwidmann> buckethead: been a while though
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Adobe may not be satified with that.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and they are the one that has to agree
<buckethead> ubuntu rules = no EULA past 'no implied warranty'
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Im pretty sure you cant even legally hand out adobe's flash player binaries.. you have to get them from the adobe sites.
<techbw> ok, so then they cutting thier own nose to spite thier own face...as many users turn away because of these difficulties.  When you an d
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> of course then thers the 'it aint goign to all fit on the cd any more' issue.
<dwidmann> I know the script in the repository (flashplay-nonfree or whatnot) is just a script to download it from Adobe's site
<techbw> I have problems we just look for solution
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> right.. You can not legally even put the actual flash binaries on a cd  and give it away.. blame adobe.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> i wonder how much $$$ they get from apple and MS to keep it that way
<techbw> does m$ have a share in Adobe or something?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I imagien they got a vested intrest in about every large  software company in onw way or another.
<techbw> I mean if Linux users use thier product, would that not mean more income for them?
<dwidmann> techbw: m$ has enough money that they can pay for the privilege to do things
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Adobe i imagone does not want to make MS mad.
<buckethead> Why not? MS is trying to make adobe made (silverlight)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I imagien adobe makes very little $$ fr4om the flash player. its from people buying other flash related products
<dwidmann> Given that most of Adobe's probably use Windows
<dwidmann> **Adobe's customers
<techbw> I wish more ppl would take a stand against them, I like the attitude the EU has on microsoft business tactics
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ADOBE is in many ways its own worse enemy. They cause most of the problems it seems.
<techbw> well at the rate people are moving to linux, and windows 7 is a hashup, it sux just like vista
<dwidmann> !offtopic | Dr_Willis_ZNC dwidmann buckethead techbw
<ubottu> Dr_Willis_ZNC dwidmann buckethead techbw: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<buckethead> Yeah, Tell yourself your offtopic! Lol.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> But Daddy! He Started it! :)
<techbw> lol
<dwidmann> gotta remind myself from time to time :)
<dwidmann> techbw: read the XKCD on that one if you haven't already (it's recent), you'll die laughing
<buckethead> I walked in half way.. Its definately that guys fault. .me puts over there!
<techbw> installation of kubuntu-restricted-extras failed
<dwidmann> techbw: it did?
<techbw> yep, the installation itself, not the outcome
<techbw> trying again
<techbw> now can't even open adept
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<techbw> trying now.
<buckethead> What version of adept? The one in intrepid isn't worth the code its written on.
<techbw> ah got to redownload....must have been a download issue
<techbw> I am using 8.04 so don't know what it's codename is
<dwidmann> buckethead: cruel ... though I don't see myself turning to it, umm, at all
<techbw> fiest fawn i think
<dwidmann> hardy heron
<techbw> i don't know much command line...still learning.  I prefer to use command line when I can. except when looking for software then browse through the list is adept
<buckethead> I think Heron still had the useful one.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I alwyas install Synaptic first  thing :)
<buckethead> kpackagekit is supposed to come in april, I believe.
<dwidmann> I just use apt-get and a handful of aliases
<buckethead> What do you guys think about kmail vs thunderbird?
<techbw> still no luck with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<techbw> oh but wait i need to restart firefox
<dwidmann> kmail seems goofy/slow with IMAP last I checked, so I use thunderbird
<buckethead> thunderbird on kde seems unfinished to me.
<techbw> still have get the latest flash player thingy on youtube
<buckethead> I was thinking about switching, especially with akonadi coming to mainstream next week.
<dwidmann> buckethead: sticks out like a sore thumb
<dwidmann> buckethead: I'll have to check it out then, and perhaps Mailody also
<dwidmann> buckethead: or maybe I'll just do it now, I've got most of RC1 built
<techbw> what is the command to remove the package, to re-download it, to purge installation
<dwidmann> sudo apt-get remove --purge package; sudo apt-get install package
<techbw> thanks
<dwidmann> erm, oops, second part isn't needed, I saw the word installation and through that in there .
<buckethead> Yeah, I'm not that early of an adopter.
<buckethead> I'll wait until about a week after the big day.
<dwidmann> buckethead: the RC is mostly stable ... plasma is extra crashy though, but it is fairly good at recovering itself
<buckethead> I'm too linux-stupid to take big risks.
<techbw> the first time it came up with a window to accept eula, and that does not come up any more
<dwidmann> buckethead: well, I'm compiling it and putting it in /usr/local, so it doesn't get in the way
<techbw> it's also not re-downloading, it runns streight from disk
<dwidmann> buckethead: safe too
<dwidmann> techbw: ah, purge the cache, that's different, apt-get clean
<techbw> k thanks
<techbw> that has now got sun java installed, but still nothing on flash player
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> how are you testing flash player?
<techbw> both adobe plugins and flashplugin-nonfree is installed? and yet firefox not detecting the installation
<techbw> ??
<techbw> aah! seems to be downloading the packages again eventually
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> you are doing this from the command line?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> be sure  firefox is closed. :0 for one thing.
<buckethead> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17388/ <- Some idiot wants KDE to use GNOME colors. Lets all 'no' that right now!
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> thats why we have color themes......
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> use what you want.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> i want very clear/simple themes..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I dont need fancy rounded buttons or gradients or stuff that makes it harder for me to see where the buttons are. :)
<buckethead> Lol. I'
<buckethead> m a pretty simple guy. I don't know where the enter button came from right there either.
<buckethead> Can I make the little popup not popup when I mouse over a certain window?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> the little Popup?
<buckethead> When I mouse over an application on the panel, it comes up with a preview of the window.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I think thats a disabeable setting..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> but i dont use kde4 enough to know where.
<buckethead> Need it to go away for VLC to fullscreen correctly. If I don't wait for the popup to go away, the vle will reminimize.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> if you are using COMPIZ i know its in ccsm somwerhe. ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I cant say that vie noticed the issue with vlc.. guess i could check  - but id have to logout and go back to kde :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> lets see if znc can handle this.. :) brb
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Hmm :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> znc seemed to work
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> You can disable the taskbar thumbnails -> any window titlebar -> configure window behiavor -> All Effects Tab.
<mike_> hi all
<Guest31360> ???? how can I set kde to its default settings?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> delete all the .kde* direcories is one hard core way
<Guest31360> ok
<Guest31360> can do this and replace kde ???  rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Guest31360> use kde instead of gnome
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Huh?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> those dirs would reset/remove the various gnome settings
<Guest31360> I set gnome to defualt
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> look in your home dir
<Guest31360> it got screwed up
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> look for .kde* directories
<Guest31360> ok
<Guest31360> under user?
<Guest31360> I cant get back my window buttons is the problem and window switcher doesnt work
<josh_> hello?
<Guest31360> Dr Willis are the .kde directories under home?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> of course they are. :)
<Guest31360> ok found them then tyvm
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  echo .k*
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> .kbluetooth4 .kde .kderc
<Guest31360> ok
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> not sure what .kderc does.. it has some font settings it seems
<Guest31360> ok
<Guest31360> .kpackage too
<Guest31360> all of them I guess
<noaXess> hi all
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> howdy
<noaXess> in system settings / keyboard / keyboard shortcuts i have a lot of entries, same entries.. is there a way to clean that entries?
<noaXess> jey Dr_Willis_ZNC
<noaXess> wasup?
<noaXess> the shortcut entries are in "KDE Menu Editor"
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> testing out ZNC right now. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> its sort of handy
<Guest31360> whats ZNC?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> a IRC bouncer thing/service. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> all the irc clients i got on the lan can connect to it.. and it forwards them all here.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> so if i close them all out. i still appear to be here.. and it logs whats going on
<Guest31360> ohhhh
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> http://znc.sourceforge.net
<noaXess> any idea, tip about my keyboard shortcut problem?
<noaXess> where are they stored? is there a config file to manually edit and delete all the entries that i don't want?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> The menus are normally generated from various .desktop files  in places across the system
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Not sure why you would have redundatn ones..
<lab> I'm really getting mad with these plasmoids.. I can't install them at all with the widgets manager and I don't find any instruction for doing that. I have a xxx.skz file: what should I do with it ? please..help me!
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> #kde may have some info. or kde-look.org - I dont use kde4 enough to even know
<BigMike> well I am up and running again on kde yehaw!! ty Dr willis
<The-Compiler> How can I do a "for i in <all numbers from 1 to 999>" in bash?
<ActionParsnip> The-Compiler: let me search
<The-Compiler> it was {1..999}
<ActionParsnip> yeah that makes sense, have yo utried it with brackets?
<ActionParsnip> [1..999]
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I though brackets ment somthing else...  But id have to double check that Advanced-bash-scripting guide to be sure. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> its late
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and i may be gettting bash stuff confused with regular expressions again
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<n1ck> im having trouble saving javascript files and opening in firefox
<n1ck> firefox not executing scripts
<n1ck> i think editor is not saving the right characters
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: () are parenthesis
<n1ck> some encoding problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: {} are braces
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: [] are brackets
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  yes.. and bash uses them one way.. and regular expressions often use them the other way :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I stared at a bash script for an hr once.. and reaized i got them confused..  now im coufused as to how i got confused about beign confused
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I do think thers proerly a dozen ways to do the  for 1 to 999 thing in bash
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html example 10-12
<ActionParsnip> if agent_bob or _2 were here he'd tell you in a second
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> or a in `seq 999`
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> id never even seen the seq command befor.. :)
<ActionParsnip> !info seq
<ubottu> Package seq does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> http://linux.die.net/man/1/seq
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !find seq
<ubottu> Found: cl-split-sequence, libdbix-sequence-perl, libsequel-core-ruby, libsequel-core-ruby1.8, libsequel-ruby (and 3 others)
<ActionParsnip> i think ubottu only shows packages and not kernel commands (couldnt think of a better way to put it)
<n1ck> im getting illegal characters when i edit a file in any editor
<ActionParsnip> n1ck: jail for you then boy
<n1ck> actionparsnip: :D
<raj> Hi everyone
<n1ck> the file saves correctly, but when i open it in firefox, the javascript in the file does not execute, so i think the file is not saving characters like quotes in the right m,anner
<Eutychus> hello room
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> find the url to the file.. use wget to download it perhaps
<Eutychus> should it take over 2 hours for the kubuntu install cd  to partition a laptop hd with vista on it?
<ActionParsnip> n1ck: check your regional setting and keyboard layout is correct
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> vista can resize the vista parittions MUCH faster then ubuntu/kubuntu did for me.
<Eutychus> it looks stuck
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,   if its resizing the hard drive..it might.. but i never did that from the livecd.
<n1ck> actionparsnip : ok
<Eutychus> how long should i wait. or do i have a choice?
<nahy> hey guy. it's been a while whenever i want to install something this message appears "archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  it is resizing?or are you at some other step?
<Eutychus> step 3 creating two partitions
<Eutychus> guided partition.
<nahy> how can i restore this archive "partial"?
<Eutychus> i cant tell what it is doing because i resized the window and nothing has refreshed. the cursor is two spinning circles, but everything else is whited out.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  seeif you can hit alt-ctrl-f1 through f7 to see any log/info on whats going on.
<Eutychus> alt-ctrl-f1 rebooted the computer....
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> that shouldnet of done it..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> sounds like somthing else crashed as ya did that..
<Eutychus> now ihave a black screen that reads loading, please wait...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I woudl  boot to vista.. have it check/defrag the windows drive.. and then use the vista toosl to  resize the windows drive.. and leave a section at the back of the drive 'unallocated'  let the installer use that.
<Eutychus> k.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> the vista tools can resize a vista parittion in amazing speeds.  :) not sure how its able to do it so fast
<Eutychus> alt-ctrl f2 gives me a curser
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: can it resize the system drive?
<Eutychus> ubuntu@ubunto~$
<nahy> how can i restore this archive "partial"?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ActionParsnip,  yes.. no idea how.. but it can
<n1ck> arsnip:thanks buddy, that solved my problem :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ActionParsnip,  thats what i did onmy laptops :) first thing
<n1ck> i mean ActionParsnip :D
<Eutychus> my bad... it didnt reboot, that was just the disk spinning the screen blanking...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: weird, i dont have any intention of poluting my system with vista
<ActionParsnip> n1ck: np bro
<n1ck> :)
<Eutychus> how do i get out of it safely?
<Eutychus> or can i?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> hit some keys -- see if ya can see ani info /mseeages on the alt-ctrl-f1 throguh f6 consoles
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> it may give a clue
<Aison> I tried to apt-get kubuntu-desktop, but now I get some conflict with
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I hate to just say reboot.. while its in the middle of disk resizing.. thats NOT a good thing to do
<Aison> dolphin and kde-icons-oxygen :(
<Aison> apt-get cant install dolphin because of some existing icon in both packets
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Aison,  tryign to isntall the  4.2  rc1 stuff? or just 4.1 ?
<Aison> it's 4.1
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> sounds like a confused package/update
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> try a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing them again.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  alternatively see the topic.. and try kde 4.2 rc1  - its Much improved over 4.1
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I will note that i rarely use kde4 -  i just dont care much for it
<Aison> the point is, I cant do anything now with apt-get
<Aison> there's allways an error now
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> update/upgrade dont even work eh?
<navid_> how can i restore this archive "partial"?
<Eutychus> f1 = black screen with words "loading please wait..." and a cursor.  f2 ubuntu insturciton for root and sudo commands with a cursor: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$.  f3 display all 2109 possibilites (y or n)?  f7 takes me back to the wihited out gui of the guided partition with the two cirlced cursor moving in circles. f8 error messages. f10 blank black screen w cursor.  f11 the rest5 dont do anyting as...
<Eutychus> ...far as i can tell.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  that statement makes little sence.
<navid_> hey guy. it's been a while whenever i want to install something this message appears "archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing
<Aison> Dr_Willis_ZNC, update works, but upgrade not, because of broken dep error
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Aison,  id remove one of the offending packages perhaps.. and get apt working again
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  f3 says that becaus you hit the escape key :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  well..  you could get to a shell on  the F1 or F2 console and try the top command and see whats running...
<Eutychus> ah.
<navid_> i erased my archive to free up some disk space
<Eutychus> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  i forget the name of the  insatller.. IF the thing is done resizing the drives.. you could reboot.. but if you reboot while its resizeing = possible to lose all data on the drive
<Eutychus> juist type in top?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> top commandis safe :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> it shows whats running
<Aison> Dr_Willis_ZNC, I cant remove anything ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Aison,  thers some apt-get -f option. but ive not used it in ages
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> -f for fix
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get -f install
<Eutychus> iit shows things running... like an old batch schedule
<Aison> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get -f install simply tries to reinstall dolphin, but this dont work
<ActionParsnip> Aison: what are you trying to achieve?
<Eutychus> root, haldeamo, ubuntu, etc
<navid_> Dr_Willis_ZNC: what should i do?
<Aison> I tried to install kubuntu-desktop
<navid_> how can i fix it?
<Aison> now dolphin package have got same icons als kde-icons-oxygen
<Aison> is there no force?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  im not sclear on what you are doing - or are trying to do. you deleted an archive...
<navid_> yes
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package it just depends onthe other packages.. those are conflicting.. thats the issue
<navid_> someone told me to free up some space it is the way
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> you could try to force the install of those 2 packages.. then  try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Aison> Dr_Willis_ZNC, yes, how do I force installing a package ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,   'an archive' what archive?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Aison,  i think -f is mistakenly thought to be for  force..or there may be some other option.   Id have to double check that apt-get docs
<Eutychus> ubiquity, zorg, hald, ... i dont know what all that means... does that mean it is partitioning and i should just be patient?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ubiquity is the installer.
<ActionParsnip> Aison: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I think..
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,   how big a hard drive was this anyway>
<Eutychus> 60gigs
<Eutychus> but i dont think vista was using over 30.
<Eutychus> *but i think vista was using over 30.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Eutychus,  that shoudlent take much time at all to resize...  its been 2 hrs?
<navid_> i erased anything i found in this folder: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Aison> ActionParsnip, that's the error: http://rafb.net/p/drBXNT53.html
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  so whats the problem exactly? the package manager will redownload the files to that location as needed.
<Eutychus> going on the 2nd hour.
<colomar> Hi @all
<Eutychus> it is using 99-100% of the cpu and abouty 4% of the memory
<navid_> i don't know why it says that this file "partial" is missing?????
<navid_> i got to go
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  partial is a DIRECTORY thats in  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> sudo mkdir  -p  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>   and try again
<ActionParsnip> Aison: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dolphin; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<navid_> ok so you suggest that i make that directory?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  thas what the command i just gave does
<colomar> Just a (hopefully) quick question: I switched on the effect "Sharpen" in KDE4 and it somehow broke kwin/plasma/whatever) because now everything is too slow to just do anything (when only the standard effect set is turned on, everything works fine). Now how do I reset the effects without using the settings GUI?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> colomar,  it crashed kde4 here also..i couldnet tell what it did.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> No idea how to reset it. :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> im in gnome at the moment
<ActionParsnip> hey all, what can a user do if lspci and lshw are not commands on the system?
<navid_> OK thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: rename ~/.kde4 and / or ~/.kde
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> check that they are  in the normal path?    /usr/bin/lspci
<navid_> it works\
<navid_> i want to know something else
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> navid_,  thers specific commands deisgned to clean out that 'cache'  other then just removeind the directrory
<Eutychus> i need to go to bed. if i shut the lid of the laptop witll it continue, and should i leave it showing the dos looking stuff or change it back to the gui?
<Aison> ActionParsnip, you see, cant work: http://rafb.net/p/1z0Ewq60.html
<Aison> I also can't remove kde-icons-oxygen
<navid_> i have three (3) kernels that i think it have messed up my disk space how can i remove two olders?
<ActionParsnip> Aison: perfect
<ActionParsnip> Aison: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dolphin_4%3a4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<Eutychus> how do i get out of the top command?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 3 kenrels dont take up much space.. Unless you are real real real tight on space.
<navid_> i have 4GB for my root
<navid_> isn't that enough
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> that wouldnent hold my wallpaper collection. :)
<ActionParsnip> navid_: yeah, ive installed a system on 2.5Gb
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 4gb would barely be enough.. if you keep /var/cache/apt clean and stuff
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: run konsole, type top, hit enter
<ActionParsnip> Aison: better?
<navid_> i know and i'm using windows and linux together
<Eutychus> it reads PID to Kill. when i type in run console it beeps and reads "not valid"
<navid_> and what is the reason that my disk is getting full so quickly
<navid_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: try: ps -ef | grep <command>
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: e.g. ps -ef | grep firefox
<Eutychus> this wont hurt the ubiquity isntaller>?
<Aison> ActionParsnip, yes, for now ;)
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: depends what ap you are killing
<Eutychus> i want to get out of the top thing and go back to the gui where ubiquity is supposed to be partitioning the hard drive (but it has been two hours)
<navid_> and what is the reason that my disk is getting full so quickly?
<ActionParsnip> Aison: try keeping your forces to the absolute minimum
<ActionParsnip> Aison: you cn REALLY damage your system if you use it incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> Aison: like forcing an app when you dont have the deps will make your system think you have those deps when it doesnt
<Aison> k, brb in 2min
<Eutychus> crap. now i am in something called "current fields" how do i get out of this thing without destroying the data?
<Eutychus> aha! Q for quit.
<Eutychus> err... little q.
<colomar> (ha, solved my problem. Since I don
<Eutychus> if ubiquity is still stuck when i wake up, what should i do?
<colomar> Since I don't seem to be the only one who had the problem with a certain effect effectively killing kwin, where should I best post the solution?
<Aison> re
<ActionParsnip> Aison: better?
<Aison> when i removed some packages by  apt-get remove --purge  and now another package comes and would like to install it, because it needs it. why is it blocked?
<Aison> almost
<Aison> ActionParsnip, what means "Depends: ... but is not going to be installed"
<Aison> http://rafb.net/p/1Yzewl69.html
<Aison> why is it not going to be installed?!?
<noaXess> in system settings / keyboard / keyboard shortcuts / KDE Menu Editor i have a lot of entries, same entries.. is there a way to clean that entries?
<Aison> ActionParsnip, hehe, I added now kde-4.2-rc1 to source.list
<Aison> after apt-get update, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works
<ActionParsnip> Aison: sweet
<ActionParsnip> Aison: yeah sometimes the packages just need telling its ok to install
<ActionParsnip> as there are file crossovers, but force fixes it
<Aison> brb, restart and show what happens :)
<Aison> ActionParsnip, nice one, it works
<master> hi
<master> n e 1 there?
<Eutychus> bbl.
<master> what?
<master> i need some help abt kde
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<master> i have removed the bottom panel in kde, how can i get it back with all the icons that were there originally?
<aftertaf> er hi :)
<aftertaf> i'm making a custom live cd from an official iso.... i wanted to know if theres a way to bypass the 'choose your language' and the menu at boot time...
<aftertaf> and at the same time to make tty1 have the boot stuff (and the script I run via /etc/init.d/ also) . . . .
<aftertaf> bcos it runs my script, but have to Alt F8 to see it :(
<master> is there a way to reinstall kde?
<aftertaf> master kde3 or 4 ?
<master> latest
<master> kde 4
<bob__> sudo apt-get remove kde4?
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> master: no need to reinstall to add the panel
<aftertaf> just add a panel.
<master> i have kde 4 installed but now as i have removed the bottom panel accidently i want to reinstall it or bring it back to default
<aftertaf> and remake it from plasma
<master> ok
<master> how to access plasma?
<master> u see there are no icons on my desktop
<bob__> right click on your desktop
<bob__> add panel
<shadeslayer> hey i have a small problem with GRUB
<master> bob__ i have done that but i can't get K icon, it was like a start menu
<aftertaf> master: add a panel first
<master> done
<aftertaf> then right click the panel and add the launcher
<master> ok
<shadeslayer> my freind formatted his kubuntu partion and lost his GRUB
<master> it will ask me a command i think
<shadeslayer> *friend
<bob__> did he have /boot on a different partition?
<shadeslayer> yeah vista
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> !grub | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadeslayer> thanks
<bob__> ActionParsnip: you anygood with nvidia
<Aison> damn, I switched my desktop to show a folder. but now I can't switch it back ;)  nor it's possible to change the apperiance settings
<ActionParsnip> bob__: in what way?
<Aison> on the popup menu I have got Refresh-Desktop instead of Appereance Settings ;)
<bob__> well i install the ones off the web site and my monitor goes into power saving mode
<bob__> ive added a modeline for the resolution
<ActionParsnip> bob__: have you set the res / refresh in nvidia-settings?
<fjellrev1> Anyone had any experience with movie players cutting movies short ?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: try changing the refresh rate for the monitor
<shadeslayer> ok i get stuck at step 2
<shadeslayer> it says file not found after find /grub/stage1
<H3rBz> What media player are your using?
<bob__> thing is ActionParsnip i dont think its a problem with my refresh rate because when i reload X i cant even ctrl alt to another teminal
<master> what is the command to remove KDE 4?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: kdesudo nvidia-settings should help you config the video
<homepc> Can't you do ti in the GUI?
<homepc> it*
<ActionParsnip> master: dpkg -l | grep nightly
<tobor> master: apt-get remove <package name>
<Mai> Is some imagemagick-expert here? I'm searching for a way, to move the content of a picture down, without resizing it.
<ActionParsnip> master: sudo apt-get --purge remove <whatever>
<tobor> Mai - explain "down"
<master> thanks actionparsnip
<tobor> Mai: do you mean you want the picture "lower" within its border?
<ActionParsnip> master: that removes kde 4.2
<shadeslayer> ok im trying to repair to GRUB editor
<shadeslayer> installing a new GRUB
<homepc> Is Wubi a good long term option?
<tobor> Mai: I suspect a language barrier/problem here
<shadeslayer> it says install on
<ActionParsnip> master: is that what you wanted?
<master> i am trying to remove kde 4
<ActionParsnip> homepc: not really, its more a try it app
<Mai> tobor: Well, mainly, move anything from one point to another
<shadeslayer> and when i write  /dev/scd ,the scd part cannot be typed
<master> so i typed  apt-get remove kde
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: i'd recommend a full install
<aftertaf> how can I change the boot options on a live CD i'm customising?
<aftertaf> i want to remove the splash
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | master
<tobor> Mai: so you want to cut a part of the image out and paste it down in diffeent part of the picture?
<aftertaf> but no /boot/grub/menu.lst on the live cd .
<ubottu> master: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<H3rBz> Thanks, I'm just a bit worried... I sadly depend on windows 4 work related stuff
<master> no no
<Mai> tobot: I think something like add a retangle on one side, an remove a port on the other side could work, if imagemagick can do this.
<Mai> tobor: yes.
<master> well is there a way to repair kde
<ActionParsnip> master: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<tobor> Mai: hmm - I know that can be done in gimp.  I don'tknow if it can be done in imagemagick. (Note: Gimp can run scripts )
<aftertaf> repair aint the god word.
<master> what will happen with that command
<shadeslayer> actionparsnip:any idea
<valerio> ciao
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aftertaf> master. added the panel yet?
<master> i am sorry to say but no i didn't
<aftertaf> master: dont uninstall kde etc . . .
<aftertaf> just for a panel . . .
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: all i can recommend is the factoid, if you run sudo fdisk -l you wall see the disks as well as the partitions on them
<aftertaf> master, can you right click your sektop and add a panel or not? Does it work?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can then use it to help install grub to
<shadeslayer> im was gonna run that
<shadeslayer> which one???
<ActionParsnip> master: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<master> yes it works
<shadeslayer> im trying to install it to /dev/sdc
<aftertaf> master, ok so you have a panel?
<master> i have installed it earlier
<Mai> tobor: Hm, where can i find an example-script for Gimp? An can Gimp handle pdf's?
<ActionParsnip> master: its like a package of packages and it will install everythng to give you kubuntu
<master> i know
<master> but i don't want kubutu
<aftertaf> ok. right ckick the panel, choose panel options, add plasmoid
<master> i just want kde
<ActionParsnip> master: it will reinstall over the top, all the stuff that makes kubuntu be kubuntu, like kate and kdesudo and other such packages
<aftertaf> kubuntu is a distribution with kde thats all
<master> ok lt me explain what i didi
<shadeslayer> actionparsnip:can you tell me the command for terminal installation of grub using fdisk
<ActionParsnip> master: how are you distinguishing the difference, kubuntu is ubuntu but instead of gnome + metacity, it uses kde + kwin
<master> *did
<tobor> Mai: example scripts are (AFAIK) in the Gimp package. I don't know if Gimp handles PDF's. PDF's can be converted to html, which produces JPEGs of the images in the PDF (and sometimes JPEGS of the pages too!)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: fdisk doesnt install grub
<tobor> once you have a JPEG you can Gimp it.
<tobor> Mai: see the "pdftohtml" command.
<shadeslayer> ok then what installs it??
<ActionParsnip> tobor: you have a cups pdf printer by default
<shadeslayer> cant i use the grub editor to restore GRUB
<shadeslayer> i just need the path to install it
<aftertaf>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeslayer> it wont let me type that path
<vmt> hello all .) i have ubuntu 8.04 and Im looking for chkconfig. It isnt there and its also not installable. How can I now configure the init scripts? And where is chkconfig gone?
<vmt> can someone help?
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vmt> !chkconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkconfig
<vmt> ahh, okay thanks!
<H3rBz> best ubuntu torrent cilent please ?
<shadeslayer> i have /sda/dev1 as my boot partition
<Pici> !best | H3rBz
<ubottu> H3rBz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shadeslayer> but it gives some error
<shadeslayer> occured
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | H3rBz
<ubottu> H3rBz: Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | H3rBz
<ubottu> H3rBz: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: try some of those, see which you like
<H3rBz> Which would you reccomend please?
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: i use ktorrent personally but that doesnt make it the best, there is no best anything otherwise we'd all use that and nothing else
<H3rBz> I;m looking for something uTorrent like
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: and the other teams would fizzle out as their product wouldnt be used
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: ktorrent is quite utorrent like afaik
<ActionParsnip> H3rBz: try something new, you might suprise yourself
<H3rBz> Thanks
<H3rBz> Any Australian linux users in here?
<vmt> hmm, I had a look upstart page, but there is nothing explained how I can prevent a service starting during bootup. How can I do this now? Can someone help?
<wesley__> Jaunty alpha 3 wasnt that released already ?
<wesley__> Why is Kubuntu not making news post about it anymore ?
<wesley__> 19 Jan, 15 jan they released alpha 3, but no release news on Kubuntu website
<wesley__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<robin0800> wesley: perhaps 27th of january for alpha3 and kde 4.2
<shadeslayer> will reinstalling Kubuntu work???
<riorio> I just upgraded to 8.10 and everything is just fine; except the desktop is slightly larger than my window.  Where can I change this?
<master> i think u should check hardware drivers
<master> riorio
<riorio> yes,  ok, I'm searching for them
<master> system-administration-hardware drivers
<riorio> yes, it's just that my desktop speaks Swedish and I have to use some imagination and tanslation to find things
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome > master
<ubottu> master, please see my private message
<riorio> master, "no propietary drivers on this system" -- thx for the tip
<riorio> I'll have to install that NVIDIA thing again
<riorio> or is there a package for it now?
<master> k riorio
<riorio> I used to run ENVY
<master> envy is good
<ActionParsnip> envy is nasty
<riorio> ok, I'll have a look.  Thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> riorio: what gfx card do you run?
<master> i have seen people recommending it for nvidia
<Tm_T> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Tm_T> envy is not supported, so...
<bob__> envyng is tho
<bob__> :P
<riorio> ActionParsnip, dunno, but my computer i from 2002, its old stuff
<ActionParsnip> master: the large majority of nvidia cards are supported by nvidia-glx-188
<ActionParsnip> riorio: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> riorio: whats it say?
<ActionParsnip> riorio: whats the output say?
<riorio> two screen of information
<ActionParsnip> riorio: should only be 1 line
<riorio> oh, wrong command, moment...
<riorio> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] (rev a4)
<bob__> heh according to the latest nvidia drivers and a Xorg -configure i have a 9800gx2 which i do and  nvidia tesla s870 gfx cards which i dont :S
<ActionParsnip> riorio: i used to have one of those, tis are sweet
<riorio> :) dunno, I never had a look at it
<bukharin> hello all
<ActionParsnip> riorio: remove all the envy garbage, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-settings
<riorio> oh, I just opened Adept
 * riorio is opening a terminal instead
<ActionParsnip> riorio: make sure yuo close adept or it wont work
<bukharin> i have a tricky one: i got a dvd recorded with a mac os x computer. it contains one file, a mov video. The filename includes a spanish tilde (í), and aparently, mac os x uses some weird char enconding, and in linux and windows, the file produces I/O error when accessed. How can i copy it to hd ignoring the file name? i am of the idea that there's a command to do low level copy, but wouldn't know how...
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: you could use mencode as long as the video is playable
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: you should stick to the standard formats to avoid issues
<riorio> ActionParsnip, thanks, is installing packages now
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i know, i hat macs :P and quicktime and movs but is all i got, i didn't record it...
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: mencode is the encoder in mplayer, right?
<ActionParsnip> riorio: once its installed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i don't think that will work, since the file itself is not readable. i tried copying it with cp, but it did not work. dolphin bailsout on it too, and either vlc and kaffeine fail to paly it...
<riorio> installed now, ok...
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: yeah, as long as mplayer can play it, it can reencode it
<master> bye guys........see u all soon......
<ActionParsnip> riorio: then press ctrl+alt+del, but not yet
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: let em chck if maplyer can deal with it.
<ActionParsnip> riorio: then when you are back in, run kdesudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> riorio: you will be told to run a command as root
<riorio> ActionParsnip, it is asking if I want to use an interface for frame buffers
<ActionParsnip> just sud <that command. restart x again then rerun kdesudo nvidia-settings
<riorio> *core's fram buffers
<ActionParsnip> riorio: use whatever is advised
<jarodrig> joujoujou
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: no deal. bash doesn't recognize the file name, it fails to complete with tab, and the foreign char appears as a ?
<bukharin> so mplayer fails with filenot found :(
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: try: mv *.<whatever extension> file.<whatever extension>
<master> i am back
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: or rename in a file browser
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: dolphin crashes when i try to acces it. and i can't rename it, as it is in a ro filesystem (a dvd).
<bukharin> mv just finished, let me see what it did.
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: mv: reading `Camilo y Roc\241o 1': Input/output error
<bukharin> cp did the same thing just before.
<bukharin> that \241 should be an í
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: is the file on a removable media? you could maybe mount iti with options to handle the special caracters
<ActionParsnip> or rename it on the mac
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i don't have a mac, i got this disc from someone else... what mount options should i use?
<bukharin> ActionParsnip or how can i find out what they need to be?
<shadeslayer> can i remove GRUB??
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: and replace it with what?
<shadeslayer> well my friend formatted the Kubuntu partion thus causing grub to be fromatted too
<shadeslayer> i was thinking of removing GRUB to directly load the vista boot loader
<JohnFlux> you don't really remove grub, but rather reinstall the vista boot loader
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<JohnFlux> so you need to look at how to install the vista boot loader
<shadeslayer> i am currently reinstalling Kubuntu to reinstall GRUB
<etech> hi, is there 64bit kubuntu faster than the 32bit kubuntu?
<bob__> can anyone tell me why lspci | grep -i nvidia outputs this http://paste.ubuntu.com/106947/
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: try adding iocharset=utf8 to the mount options
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I think the prob with vista might be the same as what i encountered with Windows 7. Upon rebooting from Windows to linux windows automatically reflags it's partition as the boot partition thereby bypassing grub altogether ...I havent solved this prob permannently but use gparted to reflag kubuntu as the boot partiton , then grub will reappear
<ActionParsnip> bob__: the 9800 GX2 is supported by nvidia-glx-177 in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> bob__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<shadeslayer> BluesKaJ:actually the GRUB partition has been formatted altogether
<ActionParsnip> bob__: it also supports all those named there
<BluesKaj> err ,Upon rebooting from Windows to linux , windows automatically reflags
<shadeslayer> so no GRUB
<shadeslayer> only 3 partitions with no bootloader
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> grub is wiped ..are you sure ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it shows loading GRUB 1.5
<shadeslayer> then cannot load grub
<BluesKaj> have you tried reflagging kubuntu as the boot partition ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you may have to boot to livecd then chroot to the system on one other the partitions
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: then reinstall grub
<shadeslayer> ok wait a sec
<shadeslayer> one at a time
<shadeslayer> im reinstalling Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> 97pc
<shadeslayer> maybe thatll reinstall grub
<gilles_> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: what do you reckon to the chroot?
<bob__> ActionParsnip: sorry my missus came in and distracted me
<gilles_> i've got sometimes a graphic bug
<ActionParsnip> bob__: np, its all above
<bob__> but what i wanted to say to you is i dont have tesla cards
<ActionParsnip> bob__: then ignore them, the geforce is your video card, its massively support
<ActionParsnip> ed
<gilles_> i've got horizontal lines on the screen then it disappears
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , dunno about that , I'm not familiar with what chroot really does in this case
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: would make him be on his partition using the cd to boot but then moving into the unbootable partition, he can then install junk to his system
<shadeslayer> SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> reinstalling did the job
<BluesKaj> I'm going to investigate this further
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: reinstall of what?
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , let's hope it holds ...wait til you reboot from windows before you celebrate :P
<shadeslayer> ah well we will see about that
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: do you mean entirely new install?
<shadeslayer> will do that in sec
<ipac> holas coo estan
<ActionParsnip> !es | ipac
<ubottu> ipac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: didn't work.
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: utf8 enables bash to see the file, and now tab completion recognizes it, and the í prints ok in konsole, but cp bails out with I/O error after trying to copy for ages (it's a 3.8 gb file :S)
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: you need a special mount option to handle the characters
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: is the media ok? any scratches etc?
<shadeslayer> BTW i have a  partition missing in windows
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i tried with iocharset=utf8
<shadeslayer> its detected in disk manager
<shadeslayer> HP recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: find different ones so the character appears
<shadeslayer> and it works by rebooting in windows :P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: watch your partition manipulation duder
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: the disc looks alright to me. didn't get your last line...
<shadeslayer> huh?
<bukharin> shadeslayer: that partition is not regular.
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: there are a tonne of mount options to make the system display chars correctly
<bukharin> shadeslayer: it's used by a recovery cd
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> but my friend does not have a recovery CD
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you accidentally removed a partition you sound like you arent being too careful
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: oh, you mean different charset options... i guess i'll have to find out what freakin charset mac os x uses for its cd burnin'
<bukharin> ActionParsnip thanks a lot
<shadeslayer> i didnt remove a partition,i installed everything on top of the original Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> the same swap area and same kubuntu ext 3 partition
<bukharin> shadeslayer. your hp partition is a partition used by a recovery media provided by the manufacturer of the computer. unless you intend on using said recovery media (and igf you don't have it then you won't be able to :P) you don't need it. if tyou are wondering, it contains an image of the sysetm as it came from the factory.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: the swap partition isnt ext3
<bukharin> shadeslayer and chances are that if you mdified the disc layout, it will no longer work. all major manufacturers provide said partition, usually in unusual sectors of disc (the beggining or the endm etc).
<shadeslayer> i meant an ext 3 partition and swap partition
<shadeslayer> ok i see a HP recovery manager
<ActionParsnip> ok just checkin
<shadeslayer> trying that out
<bukharin> shadeslayer: may i ask, what is it exctly that you are trying to do? missed you before...
<shadeslayer> ok i tried the HP recovery disc creation but it says cannot detect recovery partition
<shadeslayer> im trying to get my recovery partitionback
<shadeslayer> *partition back
<shadeslayer> BTW cant i do this thing:download a recovery disc(available free of cost) and burn it to a disc to create a recovery partition
<bukharin> shadeslayer: what for?
<shadeslayer> my freind wants the recovery partition back
<shadeslayer> *friend
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: I don't think the hp recovery disk can recover without the recovery partition
<JohnFlux> I mean, doesn't it use the data that was in the recovery partition?
<JohnFlux> I don't know if just creating a blank partition will work
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<bukharin> shadeslayer... the hp recovery partition is intented to be used in a system that is NOT going to be modified. to "rcover" anything, it asumes that you have just made minor changes within a partition, not remppaed the disc.
<shadeslayer> ahhh get the point thanks
<shadeslayer> ok im off bye
<bukharin> shadeslayer: even more, if you are trying to repartition the disc to install a boot loader and a different os, the recovery partition program or whatever will freak out when you try to use, it will not recognize the disc and point you to HP for "suport"
<luiz> hi
<luiz> lista completa
<bukharin> lista completa?
<BluesKaj> bukharin , most HP's have asmall app that aids owners to back up the recovery partiton on dvd, thereby saving money on recovery disks ..my wife's new pc had a dialog that would popup every session to backup the recovery partition until i did so .
<bukharin> BluesKaj: i don't have a recent hp, but i had a compaq that came with a recovery partition, and once you changed the layout of the disjk, it ceased to work. if you don't make the backup before changing the layout, it stops working. at least taht is my experience with compaq and dell...
<ActionParsnip> dont get why they cant just ship a genune cd with a cd to autoinstall drivers and apps
<Aison> strange kde4.2
<bukharin> they asume users will not attempt to change the ow level config of the box, and they dispose of the dis as they see fit. the problem is that is incredibly undocumented...
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i mounted as hfsplus, and now mplayer plays it. no video, though :(
<BluesKaj> bukharin yes I'm fasmiliar with that , but I'm wondering if there aren't some backup dvds somewhere that help him reinstall windows or the mbr
<bukharin> ActionPArsnip: and dolphin still crashes when i try to read it...
<wesley> What a good program to record video with my webcam ?
<pcullum> I've installed (upgraded to) 4.2 RC1 and the akonadi server is having trouble starting.  It looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/280404
<wesley> kdenlive doesnt seem to reconigze my cam
<bukharin> BluesKaj: mmm, yes, he could try to do that. but the point was that he was trying to preserve the recovery partition, and there's no point to that if you intend to mess with the mbr and disc layout...
<pcullum> Is this a merge issue?
<bukharin> BluesKaj: that's why i asked what wwas it that he was trying to do :P
<wesley> Does someone know what the best program is to record video with my webcam ?
<wpion> how to reinstall KDE 4?
<ActionParsnip> wpion: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<wpion> wesley, how about software with your web cam?
<wesley> Linux XD
<ActionParsnip> wesley: cheese maybe
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wpion> ActionParsnip:  will try
<wesley> Uh i am using now my Iphone to record does well to, kind of hard recording your sorry message
<wesley> Thanks the jailbreak i can record with my iPhone
<kod> re2all
<wpion> ActionParsnip: +
<wpion> how to add date at the panel ubuntu, KDE 4. just right click-didn't help
<Tm_T> wpion: rightclick in clock?
<wpion> no at panel
<wpion> i don't see the clock
<Tm_T> wpion: date is shown only in clock
<Tm_T> wpion: so if you don't have one, add one
<wpion> HOW?
<wpion> without widgets
<wesley> holding your iphone before your and recording, its hard
<robin0800> Jusst found out that on http://www.kubuntu.org/ the alpha 2 download is now pointing to alpha 3
<wpion> allright thanks... will work
<wpion> buy everyone
<wesley> robin0800 thats because the alpha is released
<robin0800> I know but they could have changed the desciption
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: just for the record, i mounted the disc with -t hfsplus, and was able to open it with mplayer, howefver, my box seems to be too slow to handle the file. thanks for the advice on charsets, though, pointed me in the right direction.
<Aison> how can I change the color of the control bar
<wesley> Does someone know how to connect my iphone via shh with my notebook ?
<rocky_> ciao
<rocky_> hello somebody know how to update bios
<rocky_> helppp me
<dwidmann> rocky_: You'll need to flash it ... how to do so probably varies from one manufacturer to another, so follow the instructions for the one you have on their website
<Brad777> Hi everyone... my problem is an error that says kinit: name_to_dev_t(dev/disk/by-uuid/d524e729-ea67-4060-af97-8702cbd9b64c) = dev(8,2) kinit: trying to resume from dev/disk/by-uuid/d524e729-ea67-4060-af97-8702cbd9b64c kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<shutdown> hello
<shutdown> Jest ktos z polski?
<Pici> !pl | shutdown
<Brad777> I can't get to the gui part of kubuntu and if i go into a tty and do startx then everything freeze
<ubottu> shutdown: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<shutdown> thx
<rjb> Brad777: what you gave is not an error message, it's normal
<Brad777> Okay but after I see that it doesn't boot it just sits there it's been like that for an hour and I've tried holding down the power button
<Brad777> when it restarts it just goes back to that and sits there
<rjb> Brad777: but you are able to log in on a VT?
<Brad777> rjb: I can loginto tty consoles 2-6
<rjb> Brad777: try 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and skip to the end
<Brad777> rjb: Okay now what?
<rjb> what do the last lines say?
<Brad777> rjb: (II) UnloadModule: "evdev" (II) Gaming Keyboard: Close
<rjb> uh that doesn't tell me much
<rjb> look for lines that start with (EE)
<ame> hello... i have changed screen on my kubuntu.... but in setting>>monitor i can't find the exact model of monitor that a got... my monitor is a SyncMaster 710v
<ame> that I got
<Brad777> rjb: this is the only EE line i see (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<ame> what can i do?
<Brad777> ame: Is it lcd or crt?
<ame> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<ame> lcd
<rjb> Brad777: ok than try, at the command line, '/etc/init.d/kdm restart' and see what happens
<Brad777> ame: what i did was put that it is a generic lcd or w/e its called in there and then pick the resolution
<rjb> Brad777: sorry start that with a 'sudo'
<Brad777> ame: what is your video card?
<Brad777> rjb: nothing happened it's just sitting there
<rjb> no output at all?
<Brad777> rjb: no output or anything
<ame> b0nn_:
<Brad777> rjb: any ideas?
<ame> Brad777: I've canged monitor in Generic PnP, but now it show immage in so many big way...
<The_ManU_212> how to egt in ahrdy heron without upgrading vlc 9
<The_ManU_212> is tehre a source?
<ame> impossible to canghe this from setting...
<rjb> Brad777: sorry out of ideas atm
<Brad777> ame: u didn't save the settings did u?
<Aison> is there a package for nvidia 180.22 driver?
<amerigo> !monitor lcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor lcd
<amerigo> ! monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<amerigo> !lcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd
<amerigo> azz
<Brad777> amerigo = ame?
<ame> yes
<ame> 2 pc
<ame> i don't know what should i do
<Brad777> u can't change the resolution?
<ame> from setting no
<ame> now i find several configuration in generic: Lcd
<ame> but i don't know for this one
<ame> Samsung Syncmaster 710V
<ame> LCd
<Brad777> one sec dun break anything :-P
<Brad777> 1280 x 1024 / 75 Hz should be your resolution /refresh rate
<ame> ok i'll try....
<ame> Brad777:
<ame> this in Xorg.conf?
<Brad777> that depends
<Brad777> ame: what is the video card/driver you are using?
<ame> nvidia FX 5200
<peterzal> does anyone know why my pageup/pagedown keys randomly stopped working (in a console) as intended? pageup does nothing pagedown displays a '~'
<Brad777> ame: if you are using the proprietary driver u can go into the nvidia x server settings and set everything then it will add it to ur xorg file
<Brad777> peterzal: try google i know nothing
<ame> Brad777: server disply conf max 600x480
<ame> Brad777: in nvidia Server settings
<Brad777> hmmm...
<Brad777> ame: try changing to different lcd monitors to find one with the right resolution/refresh rate
<riorio> when I try to run nvidia-settings as root I get the message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. [...]".  Any suggestions?  Everything looks OK, I'm just wondering if i should do something.
<riorio> when I try to run nvidia-xconfig I get the message the command doesn't exist
<corinna> hello
<ame> azz
<corinna> i have an problem with openoffice.org-kde on hardy (kde3)
<ame> !openoffice | corina
<ubottu> corina: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<corinna> if i enable kde dialogs it wont work anymore
<irmidallie> moin moin
<corinna> if i disable kde dialogs in oo it works
<corinna> whats broken there and how it can be fixed?
<riorio> corinna, try #users.openoffice.org instead
<corinna> on debian it works
<RurouniJones> Anyone know when Hardy is gonna have this workaround to the "Laptop killing" bug fixed in acpi-support
<ame> Brad777: i have changed conf for a similar monitor ... but nvidia server show it like a crt
<_moro_bana_> kopete tells me :I cannot find the jasper image convert program.jasper is required to render the yahoo webcam images., help
<cuznt> !jasper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jasper
<_moro_bana_> the robot doesn't know!
<cuznt> i think it is a bug mono sometimes it works for me....... other times i get the error message too
<genii-around> _moro_bana_: install package called libjasper-runtime
<PANETE1982> questions?? were do i post?
<PANETE1982> :)
<PANETE1982> exit
<_moro_bana_> genii-around: it worked thanks a lot, did you aptitude search it?
<panete1982> i have a question about vaio. can anyone help me?
<_moro_bana_> panete1982: dont ask to ask
<xerosis> 4
<panete1982> i have an Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 on my vaio and it doesnt appear any driver to install in Restricted Drivers
<panete1982> do i need install of Intel graphic driver
<panete1982> ?
<panete1982> howdo i do it?
<cuznt> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<amerigo_> anybody can give me HorizSync and VertRefresh for Samsung SyncMaster 710v
<amerigo_> ?
<cuznt> maybe you do not need it then
<cuznt> try using google amerigo.
<panete1982> cuznt, that was what i was thinking, but i want to have sure
<mitsarionas> there isn't a restricted driver for intel chips, intel's official driver is open source
<amerigo_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<panete1982> thankx ppl
<cuznt> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/low-screen-resolution-ubuntu-feisty-557453/
<mitsarionas> does anyone know if any of the leaked fglrx betas work with jaunty?
<dudu2256> mudança de visual como faço?
<dudu2256> mudança de visual como faço?
<Tm_T> !br | dudu2256
<ubottu> dudu2256: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mitsarionas> lol is "use" a portuguese word too? :)
<russ> HI EVERYONE. HOW DO I INSTALL ADD ONS??
<shadeslayer> russ:no need for caps
<shadeslayer> maybe through adept,which add ons BTW
<hyper_ch> huhu
<mimmo> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | mimmo
<ubottu> mimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mimmo> grazie a te
<zicada> been doing quite a bit of looking around on the issue of ati fglrx proprietary drivers and the KDE4 desktop effect when playing movies
<zicada> has there been any workarounds or patches to solve this ?
<zicada> using xv is not an option
<weirdgoo> alt+tab doesn't work for fullscreen opengl application???
<ghostcube> no
<zicada> weirdgoo: just run it on another display
<ghostcube> doesnt work onmacosx or windows too
<zicada> eg ctrl+alt+f8
<zicada> you can just make a simple bash script to launch it to out it there
<zicada> s/out/put
<weirdgoo> umm it works on windows gnoome kde4.1.something and kde3
<zicada> then go file a bug
<zicada> :D
<weirdgoo> ctrl+alt+f8 is empty
<weirdgoo> how to login there?
<russ> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO INSTALL WINE ON KUBUNTU??
<zicada> russ: please stop yelling sir
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install wine
<zicada> weirdgoo: you dont log in
<zicada> weirdgoo: you launch whatever glapp you wanted on it
<weirdgoo> so how to start something in there?
<russ> apologies i have bad eye sight
<zicada> weirdgoo: export DISPLAY, i dont remember exactly off the top of my head
<zicada> weirdgoo: google it, fairly simple
<weirdgoo> k
<zicada> russ: wine is installed like any other package, there's no hocus pokus
<zicada> i dont suppose anyone has gotten their mitts on a opera x86_64 with qt4 libs ?
<zicada> or dynamically linked
<russ> im new to linux platform and no idea how to install things on here
<zicada> russ: ah, open up a terminal
<weirdgoo> just use adept installer
<zicada> yeah or that
<weirdgoo> or system->adept manager
<russ> ok terminal opened
<mefisto__> russ: in terminal, type: sudo apt-get install wine
<russ> ok thats doing something
<Wulong> Can somoene recommend a «gnome-do»-like application for me?
<Wulong> We had katapult back in the days.
<zicada> Wulong: what's gnome-do ? :)
<weirdgoo> what is it?
<mefisto__> I think it's like katapult
<mefisto__> so, katapult, Wulong
<Wulong> No hits in the ubuntu repositories.
<russ> now got this
<russ> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<russ> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<russ> russ@Laptop:~$
<Wulong> zicada: like quicksilver.
<mefisto__> oh, is katapult not in intrepid repos?
<Wulong> apt-cache search gives zero.
<ghostcube> russ, thats ok
<Wulong> mefisto__: otherwise I wouldn't ask.
<Wulong> Maybe KDE4 has a new way..
<russ> thank you for your help guys :D
<abb> hi
<mefisto__> Wulong: I think if you just hit alt-F2 it does (almost) the same thing
<zicada> yeah, kde4 has a new way
<abb> can someone help me with bcm4311
<zicada> yup
 * Haza1 pokes mefisto__
<Haza1> mefisto__: You about by any chance?
<zicada> you wanna like, save a search as a launchable item and such yeah ?
<mefisto__> hey Haza1
<Haza1> mefisto__: Hey there!
<Haza1> Quick question...
<Haza1> Sound related again im afraid
<Wulong> mefisto__: aha, let's hope it is «smart».
<abb> is better install kde on ubuntu or kubuntu???
<ghostcube> kommander-kde4 - visual dialog builder and executor tool
<ghostcube> :-?
<ghostcube> thids maybe
<mefisto__> so what's the question Haza1
<Wulong> abb: kubuntu already has KDE, so there is no hassle.
<Haza1> We got the 5.1 sound card working and i went to KMix and turned up one of the wave controls (this turned up speakers three and four (rear). Everything was working fine. But today (without rebooting) ive noticed that speakers 3 and 4 are not playing anymore
<Haza1> I check out all the output controls and turned each one up to test with no luck
<JohnFlux> are they plugged in?
<ghostcube> Haza1, check if kmix muted them otr any opther tool reduced the gain
<Haza1> What could it be?
<zicada> Haza1: which soundcard is this ?
<ghostcube> Haza1, hmmm
<Haza1> Its odd but if it helps i can provide vids ect :)
<abb> my ploblem is on wireless it works on ubuntu but no in kubuntu
<Haza1> zicada: Its some sound blaster but the card works okay
<Haza1> It was working away yesterday
<zicada> Haza1: xfi ?
<Haza1> I think i may have chosen an option to turn off the 5.1 =/
<Haza1> zicada: Im afraid i don't know what that means mate
<zicada> Haza1: it really helps to know what sort of hardware you have if you're gonna run linux
<zicada> Haza1: especially when running rather immature software like kde4
<zicada> :D
<zicada> Haza1: i know there was a bug with a few of them not long ago where you'd just have to bring up kmix and touch the master slider, and the sound would come back
<Haza1> Aye probably. The last PC i built was an AMD k62. Only a couple of months ago i learnt that modern graphics cards require thier own power  :-O
<zicada> but im guessing you did that
<zicada> ah :D
<Haza1> Im a bit behind when it comes to hardware =./
<ghostcube> Haza1, lspci for the soundkard
<abb> problem with my wireless
<ghostcube> abb, hmm you can try gnome network manager even on kde afaik
<abb> no i dont
<Haza1> ghostcube: Hehe, you want all the info? Want me to pastebin it?
<ghostcube> no only the line with the sound card
<ghostcube> it should only 1
<abb> i wll try
<Haza1> zicada: It might also be worth noting that if i click my sound icon in the taskbar and mit the little green light (mute) the sound is not muted
<Haza1> 04:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)  <--- looks like it
<abb> ghostcube i have to unistall knetwork manager
<ghostcube> Haza1, this one should work like charm
<zicada> Haza1: green means on
<ghostcube> soundblaster 1024 live 5.1
<ghostcube> i have this too in my old machine great card
<Haza1> zicada: Indeed maye but if i click it off... it does not mute! :D
<zicada> yeah, emu10k1 is one of the best drivers ive ever come across for sound in linux
<zicada> it is excellent
<ghostcube> yep
<Haza1> Well like i said lads. The sound was working just yesterday on 5.1
<zicada> the xfi one isnt too bad now though
<Haza1> mefisto__ gave me a hand and we got it sorted
<ghostcube> Haza1, you changed any switch inside kmix
<Haza1> its just... stooped again recently
<ghostcube> iam shure
<Haza1> Although the card is functioning =/
<Haza1> ghostcube: There are a load of switches. Any one in particular?
<ghostcube> check them all red is capture green is working
<ghostcube> be sure in alsamixer all is unmuted too
<mefisto__> for those helping Haza1, I helped him set this card as default and the onboard audio as the second soundcard
<zicada> btw, likely a stupid question, but ive never been that much into the fancy compiz stuff; is compiz what kde4 uses for their desktop stuff aswell ? or are they doing their own from scratch
<zicada> ?
<ghostcube> zicada, not the same
<ghostcube> zicada, compiz works better
<zicada> none of the libs ?
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> no idea they ripped it rofl
<zicada> i dunno, i kinda enjoy the kde4 stuff
<ghostcube> iam still enjoing compiz
<zicada> just wouldnt mind video playback to work with it on
<zicada> with my damn ati proprietary driver
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> Haza1, can u turn off obnbord sk
<mefisto__> zicada: you get no video with compiz? or bad video?
<wesley> how do i change the permisions of a file system ( logged in from live cd and want to backup some files
<zicada> mefisto__: not compiz, i use the kde4 stuff
<zicada> but yeah its the same in compiz
<ghostcube> zicada, change the video output
<zicada> and its like, flickering
<ghostcube> to X11 or xhsm
<ghostcube> no xv for u
<Haza1> ghostcube: I didn't turn it off no but like mefisto__ said he helped me reorder the default card
<zicada> no way
<mefisto__> zicada: yeah that's the best I could get too
<Haza1> so the 5.1 is default
<wesley> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Haza1> ghostcube: http://imagebin.org/36216  <---
<ghostcube> Haza1, nah you should turn it off
<zicada> well, its clearly a bug
<zicada> or a lack of features
<aee> d
<ghostcube> wesley, ??
<Haza1> ghostcube: I agree and im sure mefisto__ does too. iirc my motherboard is a wee bit dodgy :)
<zicada> i saw some talk of leaked beta 9.1 fglrx drivers that have solved it
<zicada> but they have other issues so
<aee> hi all can anyone help me with DHCP ?
<zicada> guess in a couple weeks we'll see
<ghostcube> dri2 is needed
<wesley> i wanna copy some files to a root file system ( its logged because the live cd
<Haza1> ghostcube: Does that image about help at all?
<ghostcube> then all will be fine
<wesley> so how do i mount /dev/sdc2 as ubuntu ?
<zicada> ghostcube: nvidia has this implemented in their latest prop drivers ?
<zicada> cause i seem to remember them having the same issue
<ghostcube> afaik not
<ghostcube> Haza1, nope can u may show me the other two tabs too ?
<Haza1> ghostcube: Sure. 2 minutes :)
 * ghostcube hates the intel hda driver if he looks at the emu one
<zicada> hehe
<zicada> yeah man i remember the first versions of that driver
<zicada> MAN
<ghostcube> i know :D it needs love
<ghostcube> very much love
<aee> can anyone help me with DHCP ?
<zicada> yeah
<zicada> and module loadtime options
<ghostcube> aee, whats he prob for dhcp ?
<ghostcube> zicada, yeah and more switches to capture what i hear and such stuff
<zicada> yeah, they have like a gazillion pinout versions right
<zicada> so for laptops etc it was a nightmare
<zicada> intel are nice and cosy people these days tho
<Haza1> ghostcube: zicada: http://imagebin.org/36217
<Haza1> and http://imagebin.org/36218
<aee> huh i installed ltsp-server-standalone  and when i run sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart it fails
<ghostcube> Haza1, ac97 to off
<ghostcube> zero level
<wesley> I wonder sometime how people get my mobile number
<Haza1> ghostcube: Done
<przemek_> what package should i install to have the proprietary drivers for my radeon on ubuntu?
<zicada> wesley: own any domains ? :D
<abb> i cannot use the gnome network manager
<wesley> no
<Haza1> przemek_: You can probably add the proprietary drivers location to your package manager
<Haza1> worth checking out the radeon site maybe
<wesley> its kind off new number, it needed money, gues the dialed the wrong number, because they hang up
<zicada> wesley: easiest way is usually to get your ip, socialengineer your isp to get the adress, and do a phonebook search
<zicada> :D
<zicada> oh you mean for like salespeople etc
<Haza1> ghostcube: Anything else look out of the ordinary?
<ghostcube> Haza1, ehm you have all red luights activated in input for capturing
<ghostcube> this isnt needed as long as you are not recording
<ghostcube> maybe the echo is limiting the output
<wesley> no werent salespeople, some guys, I though they where trying to pull a joke
<zicada> im off playing with some sshfs automount shit, later guys
<ghostcube> Haza1, and pls disable the onbo soundcard
<Haza1> ghostcube: Okay mate. Next chance i get to reboot i will disable the onboard sound although im still dubious about its direct affect on this 5.1 sound problem =/
<abb> i how use gnome network  in kubuntu
<ghostcube> abb, why not
<abb> how i a widget or in terminal how
<Haza1> ghostcube: Aww well its not massively important. Its just nice to have decent sound if you have to work infront of the computer all day :)
<Haza1> Im sure you understand! :D
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> :D
<mefisto__> Haza1: what happens if you restart alsa? do all channels work?
<ghostcube> i will reattach my emuk cause for my music its not well to use the intel one
<ghostcube> to less options
<Haza1> mefisto__: hmm, i could give it a try
<abb> How can you use gnome network in kubuntu
<Haza1> lol
<Haza1> Something bad happened =/
<Haza1> I went to restart alsa-utils in /etc/init.d and
<Haza1> My music stopped playing to be replaced by a single never ending tone
<mefisto__> Haza1: sudo alsa force-reload (might stop that tone)
<Haza1> Granted i forgot to sudo it but i never expected this evil noise! :D
<Haza1> dang.. mefisto__ for a second it did
<Haza1> Any other suggestions before i restart my machine?
<mefisto__> any sound apps still running?
<ghostcube> abb, just start it from termional
<Haza1> mefisto__: Not that i can see. It looks like Amarok closed down
<mefisto__> Haza1: yeah the "force-reload" would have killed anything using sound
<Haza1> mefisto__: Ahh
<Haza1> Heheheh, why did i have to start messing with this? :D
<wesley> I going make ext4 file systems
<Haza1> Right, this tone is driving me nuts
<Haza1> Gonna restart (and disable the onboard sound just in case)
<Haza1> brb
<Haza1> Hmm
<Haza1> ghostcube: Ping
<ghostcube> Haza1, pong
<Haza1> ghostcube: Can you post the switches imagebin link for me?
<Haza1> The one i posted before?
<Haza1> I think i might have a new option
<ghostcube> http://imagebin.org/36216
<Haza1> ghostcube: Cheers
<Haza1> ghostcube: Any idea what the last 4 switch options actually are?
<ghostcube> the sigmatel switches?
<ghostcube> seems like the OB sk
<dmmainou> Hi I'm having problems installing kubuntu in one machine. after booting the pc with the live cd and pressing start or install I loose the video
<warran> Hello all I am running Kubuntu 8.10 and I am trying to connect to my external HDD via the network Using SMB. I get the error the process for the SMB://Kenny protocol died unexpectedly. Can anyone assist?
<dmmainou> Hi can anyone help me please...
<hyper_ch> dmmainou: mind-reading over the internet is an art not many people master
<dmmainou> mate I've been looking for 2 days... if you pint me to the right keywords happy to research
<warran> anyone able to assist?
<hyper_ch> what os is on the external disk?
<hyper_ch> dmmainou: tried alternate cd?
<warran> It is an icybox External NAS drive
<warran> setup as a samba server.
<warran> never had a issue 8.04 ubuntu Gnome,
<dmmainou> nop I havent...I'll try that next  thanks.
<hyper_ch> warran: did you install samba?
<warran> yip
<dmmainou> thanks by the way
<warran> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<warran> used that command.
<hyper_ch> samba sux :)=
<warran> great
<warran> guess I am going to go back to ubuntu if i dont get this sorted today
<ghostcube> use swat for samba to get it working
<ghostcube> :)
<warran> sorry not heard of swat what is that?
<ghostcube> samba web adminstration tool
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: he can't connect to his samba share on the external hd
<ghostcube> oh sorry
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> nm
<warran> yeah get the error  the process for the SMB://Kenny protocol died unexpectedly
<hyper_ch> RIP
<hyper_ch> you tried: smb ?
<ghostcube> oh no they killed kenny
<warran> Gnome it is then...
<warran> yeah same thing
<ghostcube> hmm you tried smb4k  for kubuntu
<warran> not yet let me try that
<ghostcube> it should be fine it mutns the hdd to an folder on youre home with cifs or smbfs
<ghostcube> *mounts
<ghostcube> maybe you cant access the hdd inside the smb4k gui seems a little bug but u can open the home folder  smb4k folder inside is the mounted folder
<ghostcube> if it works
<luiferares> hola hola
<mefisto__> warran: are there any non-ascii characters in the filenames on the ext disk?
<luiferares> bueeenas, alguien con experiencia en kubuntu??
<martijn81> fr!
<martijn81> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<martijn81> or
<martijn81> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Nomexous> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<warran> mefisto, no don't think so. common filename is dsc0001.jpg
<wesley> so all filesystems are now ext4
<wesley> it can be done with alpha3
<hyper_ch> wesley: it can be done :)
<etech> will the nvidia driver 180.22 be in the repo?
<martijn81> wesley: can one convert the filesystem from ext3 to ext4 without formatting?
<hyper_ch> etech: I ahve doubts and the .22 driver sux
<etech> hyper_ch: for me it worked better than any other driver with kde4
<wesley> martijn81 yes bit thats pain in the ass, i just maked new partitions, but that cool ext4 and kde4
<hyper_ch> etech: .18 is a good one
<etech> what.18
<hyper_ch> 180.18
<weirdgoo> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<weirdgoo> !prc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prc
<weirdgoo> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wesley> With upcoming kubuntu release you can chose ext4, but not convert
<hyper_ch> weirdgoo: you don't know what ch is?
<weirdgoo> no
<wesley> mis spelling ?
<hyper_ch> weirdgoo: why don't you know it? :(
<weirdgoo> dunno
<hyper_ch> oh :(
<weirdgoo> hyper_ch, what is it?
<hyper_ch> it's a country abbreviation
<Pici> Cheeseland
<Pici> Oh. I thought this was #ubuntuforums :o
<weirdgoo> but which one?
<PhilRod> does kopete in 4.2rc1 in intrepid have msn support?
<astratto> PhilRod: it worked when I tried it a couple of weeks ago
<astratto> so I suppose yes, it does
<PhilRod> astratto: hm, I don't have an msn account option, and "dpkg -L kopete" doesn't show any files that look like they're the msn plugin
<PhilRod> do you still have the rc installed? could you take a look at "dpkg -L kopete"?
<astratto> PhilRod: you ought to look for something like "WML" or something like that
<astratto> I have a 4.1.4 now, sorry
<astratto> it's name has been changed though
<astratto> *its
<PhilRod> astratto: ah, that seems to be it, although it crashes when I connect. Will try to get it working - thanks!
<astratto> PhilRod: you're welcome
<Snoopy_Corloene> ello all
<shay_> hi guys
<shay_> can someone give me a quick tip?
<shay_> i installed kde on my ubuntu
<shay_> and later the whole kubuntu package
<Borg^Zap> shay_: what do you need?
<shay_> how do i hide the gnome applications in the menu?
<Borg^Zap> i dont know that
<Rioting_pacifist> what calls NetworkManager during boot? i want to keep it around for configuring other networks but dont want it on by default
<Rioting_pacifist> !netowrk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netowrk
<Rioting_pacifist> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PhilRod> are there debug packages for 4.2rc1?
<Snoopy_Corleone> hey guys
<Snoopy_Corleone> i am having some issues
<Snoopy_Corleone> was wondering if anyone knows why I am brought to terminal on boot, startx doesn't work, apt-get install doesn't work,
<Snoopy_Corleone> and I can't seem to boot a gui to save my life 0.o
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: terminal on boot sounds like X isn't starting up properly
<Snoopy_Corleone> any ideas on how to fix that?
<PhilRod> I get that happening periodically when my graphics drivers are broken. Are you using accelerated drivers? (nvidia or fglrx)
<Snoopy_Corleone> I have an ati x1600 moble
<Snoopy_Corleone> w/e the default drivers are I haven't toyed with them
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: X's output when it tries to start up is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - take a look at that and see if there's anything suspicious there
<PhilRod> (I'd read it backwards from the end)
<Snoopy_Corleone> how would i access that just type it in at start up?
<PhilRod> use "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" at the terminal to view that file in the less viewer (up and down keys do what you expect, 'q' quits)
<Snoopy_Corleone> alright be right back
<EagleScreen> PhilRod what about kdebase-dbg package?
<Rioting_pacifist> what calls NetworkManager during boot? i want to keep it around for configuring other networks but dont want it on by default
<EagleScreen> Rioting_pacifist may be you can disable it with rcconf package
<EagleScreen> yes it has networkmanager in the list
<PhilRod> phil@thlayli:~> dpkg -l kdebase-dbg
<PhilRod> No packages found matching kdebase-dbg.
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: ^^^
<EagleScreen> PhilRod you must have ppa repository enabled
<loic_> Hi !
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: I have "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" in my sources.list. Do I need something else?
<EagleScreen> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<Rioting_pacifist> EagleScreen: it does im still on 8.04 and i dont see it in rcconf or sysv-rc-conf
<Rioting_pacifist> *it does?
<EagleScreen> Rioting_pacifist you have rcconf in universe section
<EagleScreen> PhilRod have you got the repository comented?
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: nope - it's there without a #
<EagleScreen> then reload package list
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah ive installed it but i cant see NetworkManager or anything similar :S
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude update
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude install kdebase-dbg
<mustafa> hallo
<EagleScreen> Rioting_pacifist i am on 8.10, and if I run rcconf froma console, NetworkManager is listed to disable it
<neoTheCat> has anybody had trouble with audio cd's being recognized in 8.10?  i want to rip some CDs, but i am getting buffer i/o errors.  i have vista on the same machine, and it works fine there, so i do not think it is the hardware
<etech> i use kde4
<etech> firefox is really ugly
<HappySmileMan> Yes it is
<etech> is there a package to make it look like a gq app?
<etech> qt
<EagleScreen> etech yes it is
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah that makes sense but for some reson im not seeing it on 8.04, yet it definatly does start up
<EagleScreen> it is called gtk-qt-engine
<etech> thanks
<HappySmileMan> I use gtk-qt-engine or something, think it's installed by default, it's in System Settings
<Thomas-desktop> But it's still ugly after that
<Thomas-desktop> So install a good theme
<HappySmileMan> All the styles for it except clearlooks are ugly
<HappySmileMan> Clearlooks looks good but doesn't fit in with KDE theme
<EagleScreen> gtk-qt-engine has a dependency bug in 8.10
<etech> uhm..so the engine desn't work?
<weirdgoo> no amarok for kde4?
<EagleScreen> it is also necessary to install libbonobo2-0 to gtk-qt-engine works, but install it in a special way, use: sudo aptitude -R install libbonobo2-0
<neoTheCat> yeah, there is an amarok.  amarok-kde4, but you need to add the repository
<etech> i use apt usually
<weirdgoo> neoTheCat, which repo?
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: thanks - that gives me the packages I want. But I don't understand why it still doesn't show up as available in the output of "dpkg -l". Do you know somewhere where all the lower-level stuff is documented?
<EagleScreen> etech uso sudo aptitude -R install libbonobo2-0 to do not install much Gnome stuff
<etech> weirdgoo: take a look at www.kubuntu.org
<neoTheCat> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<weirdgoo> thanks
<EagleScreen> PhilRod may be Adept problem, adept does not reload xapian index often enought
<Snoopy_Corleone> when i entered it it cam up with /bin/sh/ :not found
<EagleScreen> PhilRod can't you install them with aptitude?
<Rioting_pacifist> EagleScreen: in 8.04 NetowrkManager isnt even in /etc/init.d/ , i think thats why its not showing in rcconf and sysv-rc-conf for me
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: yes, it's installing with aptitude now. But I thought "dpkg -l <glob>" will show all available packages matching <glob>, and it doesn't seem to
<Rioting_pacifist> PhilRod: i think your looking for apt-cache search,AFAIK dpkg deals with the actual packages but not so much the collection
<EagleScreen> PhilRod did you reloaded package list with Adept or aptitude?
<PhilRod> Rioting_pacifist: that might be it - I'm a little confused about how all of this ties together
<PhilRod> EagleScreen: aptitude as you suggested
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> apt-cache search kdebase
<yoritomo> hello all, anybidy knows about a chan about linux MAO ?
<EagleScreen> apt-cache search dbg
<yoritomo> because i experience problems to use wineasio
<yoritomo> to install it
<Rioting_pacifist> PhilRod: apt-get, apt-cache OR the more convienient aptitude are generally what you use to search and install stuff from repos, dpkg is called by them (or manually if youve downloaded a deb/udeb) to actually install the file
<PhilRod> Rioting_pacifist: ah, that makes sense - thanks for the explanation
<mrdigital> anyone alive?
<Snoopy_Corleone> yo
<mrdigital> snoopy: you running kubuntu 8.10?
<Snoopy_Corleone> ubuntu 8.10
<mrdigital> ahhh can ya help me out ?
<Snoopy_Corleone> i can try in truth i'm a newb
<mrdigital> im moving from windows to buntu 8.10
<mrdigital> any pointers?
<Snoopy_Corleone> i haven't managed to get a gui working
<mrdigital> a gui huh?
<mrdigital> you can't get gnome?
<kpenrose> Anyone using kubuntu on an Acer Aspire One?
<Snoopy_Corleone> nope
<Snoopy_Corleone> startx doesn't work ect ect
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: did you get anything useful from the Xorg log file?
<Snoopy_Corleone> it just said /bin/sh :not found
<PhilRod> mrdigital: burn the cd from kubuntu.org, pop it in your cd drive, restart and follow the instructions
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: where/when does it say that? when you log in at the terminal, or another time?
<Snoopy_Corleone> when it boots in terminal
<lefaremosapere> #kubumtu-it
<lefaremosapere> #kubuntu-it
<philsf> hi, I need debugging symbols for kpilot in hardy, can anyone tell me which package do I need to install? I can't find a kpilot-dbg, or anything similar
<mrdigital> PhilRod i know .. im saying is there a wiki with a list of linux version of popular windows apps
<Snoopy_Corleone> philsf you can download the iso
<philsf> Snoopy_Corleone: what iso?
<Snoopy_Corleone> and use infra recorder to burn it to a cd
<JontheEchidna> philsf: kdepim-dbg is the package you need
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: can you log in?
<Snoopy_Corleone> no
<mefisto__> philsf: have you added the debug repos?
<philsf> JontheEchidna: thanks, I'll install that
<Snoopy_Corleone> it just gives me a command prompt style interface
<Snoopy_Corleone> busybox
<philsf> mefisto__: what debug repos?
<mefisto__> philsf: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<philsf> mefisto__: I'll do that as well, thanks for the hint
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: I'm trying to understand that error - if it means that /bin/sh really doesn't exist, something is very wrong
<nashk> Hi, for some reason, k3b cannot find my cd burning drive
<nashk> Any idea why this is happening
<Snoopy_Corleone> well it said /bin/sh then the command you gave me :not found
<nashk> I've read many complaints online, but solutions
<PhilRod> Snoopy_Corleone: so: "/bin/sh: less: command not found"?
<Snoopy_Corleone> right
<Snoopy_Corleone> brb
<nashk> guys, k3b keeps giving k3b No CD/DVD writer found. Any idea why?
<nashk> I do have  a burner
<slow-motion> hi
<etech> isn't there a better package manager for kde4 than adept?
<TraceRoute> is it safe to upgrade to kde4.2?
<etech> worked googd for me
<TraceRoute> etech no issues at all?
<etech> no
<TraceRoute> And how did you upgrade through synaptic?
<etech> do you use gnome actually?
<TraceRoute> etech I switched to kde a few days ago
<etech> then use this
<etech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<astromme> etech: in jaunty KPackageKit will be used
<etech> astromme: can i install it intrepid
<astromme> etech: I don't think so
<Dr_willis> I just install synaptic on my kde4 systems :)
<Dr_willis> I had issues when i upgraded/installed kde 4.2-rc1 - had some package conflcts
<etech> the gtk apps are just ugly on my system (windows 95 style)
<etech> for firefox or wxmaxima
<Dr_willis> kde4 has a setting some where to make gtk/nonkde apps use the kde theme/decorations I recall.
<etech> doesn't work
<TraceRoute> when I upgrade to KDE 4.2 Release Candidate when the final realease comes out will i have to do it all over again?
<Dr_willis> as far as i knwo it does here. I may of instaleld some extra bits. I dont recall
<Dr_willis> TraceRoute,  you should be able to upgrade to final of course.
<Dr_willis> thats sort of a main point of the whole package manager. :) to let you easially upgrade
<etech> TraceRoute: just apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<TraceRoute> got cha
<Wampyre> Hello.  I'm trying to compile my lan drivers, but I'm getting a message about missing header files.  I've checked in aptitude, the kernel header files are there. PLease help.
<TraceRoute> Got this error why trying to upgrade: Errors were encountered wgile processing" kdebase-workspace-bin kdelibs5-dev libplasma-dev
<TraceRoute> bah humbug
<TraceRoute> brb
<TraceRoute> oh my kde4.2
<TraceRoute> yum
<wesley> !libsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsensors
<wesley> how does that call where you can activate heat senors with
<wesley> found it already l,-sensors does it call
<wesley> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nighty_> hi
<nighty_> is it possible to use some gtk2-engines in kde 4.2 from the kde-nightly builds?
<JvM_Gelon> Hi there
<JvM_Gelon> i'm having a slight problem, how can i set evolution mail to copy more Calendars to my PDA besides the Personal (default) using Synce
<JvM_Gelon> i'm at the synce chatbox but they are inactive
<gizmobay> Does anyone know how I can upgrade KDE to 4.1.3?
<nighty_> gizmobay: 8.10?
<gizmobay> Hardy
<gizmobay> 8.04
<nighty_> i did this with update-manager when i used 8.04 for the last time. But IIRC it updated to 8.10
<nighty_> development branch
<nighty_> when it was devel
<gizmobay> is it still devel?
<nighty_> no
<nighty_> 8.10 is released
<nighty_> already
<nighty_> devel is now 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<nighty_> but i wouldn't suggest it now
<gizmobay> My graphics card is very old
<gizmobay> Upgrading to 8.1 gave me warnings and I backed out
<gizmobay> can I stay 8.04 and still upgrade to 4.1.3?
<nighty_> gizmobay: i am not sure sorry
<gizmobay> okay, I'll try google
<JvM_Gelon> anyone knows how to sync multiple calendars from evolution with Hardy?
 * JvM_Gelon needs help, please
<weirdgoo> I checked the apply kde4 colors to non kde4 apps but it doesn't work
<weirdgoo> :(
<david_> JvM_Gelon: evolution is a gnome related program you can probably get more help in #gnome
<JvM_Gelon> ok, i'll try there
<JvM_Gelon> thanks
<kirasirrr> а где русский irc&
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> kirasirrr, /join #ubuntu-ru
<CodeGuru> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cuznt> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<TraceRoute> wheres this update to plasma pong?
<ptroke> Hi everyone. I've been using Ubuntu and have installed Kubuntu as well. How can I make sure Kubuntu uses the KDE default prgrammes?
<mefisto__> ptroke: you mean double clicking files? you want them to open in kde programs?
<PSiL0> !cashew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cashew
<PSiL0> lol
<ptroke> mefisto_: Not quite. I seem to be still using Nautilus, but was expecting Konqueror.
<ptroke> mefisto_ sorry that would probably be Dolphin which is listed as the File Manager
<mefisto__> ptroke: I think you can set file associations in konqueror's settings
<jpedroza> Hey all. I enabled unsupported updates to beta test Jaunty and the update fails. when trying to replace index.cache.bz2 Is anyone else seeing this?
<mefisto__> ptroke: in konqueror, go to settings, file associations, inode, directory. then in "application preference order" put your preferred file manager at the top. konqueror or dolphin or whatever
<mefisto__> ptroke: I'm still on hardy, so I'm assuming konqueror hasn't changed too much in kde4
<jpedroza> Since the failure I can't install anything either
<jakeandannie> salut
<jpedroza> and I am afraid to restart. =)
<mefisto__> ptroke: I think you can find file associations settings in systemsettings too
<mefisto__> ptroke: did that work?
<ptroke> mefisto: that has worked, thanks.
<epiphanie> fsd
<zicada> so im defragging this god damn 320gig vista drive, to attempt to resize it *sigh*
<zicada> from this stupid bootable win cd
<zicada> think its been 3 hours now
<jpedroza> I just rebooted and now have no KDE at all. It seems to be failing because of some silly documentation file that is part of both kde-window-manager as well as kdebase-workspace-data
<zicada> watching paint dry is way more fun than this
<zicada> :D
<jpedroza> It wants to overwrite it
<zicada> did you dist-upgrade to 2.6.27-11 ?
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: which file?
<jpedroza> /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index/cache.bz2
<JontheEchidna> what version of Kubuntu/KDE?
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I tried mving the file, but still no luck
<jpedroza> it is the Jaunty update, from Unsupported
<JontheEchidna> jaunty doesn't have anythign in -backports
<jpedroza> Development branch
<JontheEchidna> if you were in intrepid and enabled unsupported updates you still have intrepid, but with intrepid-backports enabled
<JontheEchidna> if you had a jaunty install and enabled unsupported updates it doesn't really matter, because jaunty-backports doesn't exist yet :P
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: All I can tell you is that I came in and there were a grundle of updates available, i ran adept and it failed at this point. Login screen shows Ubuntu Jaunty (development branch) MSI-Laptop tty1
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<jpedroza> kde is not available as wm at login screen
<JontheEchidna> probably is jaunty then
<jpedroza> I can cat my adept sources, if that helps
<JontheEchidna> anyway, could you tell me the installed version of kde-window-manager and kdebase-workspace-data from the output of "apt-cache policy packagenamegoeshere"?
<jpedroza> kdebase-workspace-data Installed=(None) Candidate=4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3
<jpedroza> kde-window-manager Installed=4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 Candidate=4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: so which package is the one that fails?
<JontheEchidna> the one that tries to overwrite
<jpedroza> kdebase-workspace-data
<EtFb> Just trying out the 8.10 Live CD, I couldn't help noticing a few things: it's slow; the wifi couldn't tell that I needed a WPA key, but didn't tell me it couldn't connect; the Dragon Player doesn't work but (unlike whatever I'm using in 8.04) doesn't try to find codecs for me.  In short: it's not looking good.  Any experiences to the contrary?
<jpedroza> EtFb: I have been using 8.10 for 3 months as my primary OS and have had no issues... until today =)
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: ok, for now you can "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/apt/archives/pathtokdebase-workspace-deb", replacing pathtokdebase-workspace-deb with the actual deb name
<jpedroza> EtFb: But I don't use Dragon player
<JontheEchidna> then do a sudo apt-get install -f for good measure
<EtFb> jpedroza: What player do you use?  I've found the one that Konq chooses by default in Hardy is pretty bad.  Though at least it works...
<JontheEchidna> I'll fix this so that nobody else updating from KDE 4.1.4 has this problem in the future
<EtFb> So should I expect a live CD to boot and run more slowly?  MUCH more slowly?  As in, half the speed of a hard disk install?  I expected it to be using a RAM disk.
<EtFb> (Ah - that's right; I'm using Kaffeine in Hardy.)
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I get an error that libplasma3 conflicts with kdebase-workspace-data (<< 4:4.1.73-0ubuntu1)
<jpedroza> EtFb: I fond that it still reads from the CD from time to time, and can be considerably slower.
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Conflicting packages - not installing kdebase-workspace-data
<EtFb> jpedroza: That's OK then; I won't blame KDE4 for my CD drive being slow then.
<Dr_willis> I recall having to remove one package.. then installed the other.. then installed the first one back...
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: this is when you do sudo apt-get install -f?
<jpedroza> no this is when I do the dpkf -i --force-overwrite
<jpedroza> */dpkg
<JontheEchidna> oh
<EtFb> Funny that the Help file lists Kaffeine as the standard tool for videos in Intrepid, but the Live CD only provides Dragon Player.  Ah well.
<Dr_willis> old docs and old guides and old help
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: try a sudo apt-get install -f
<EtFb> I like the way it fades the background when it pops up a modal dialog box.  The eye candy is definitely improved.
<jpedroza> same error as during the upgrade -f
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: It fails on the index.cache.bz2
<JontheEchidna> ugh
<jpedroza> Dr_willis: What package did you have to remove?
<Dr_willis> i forget. it was a week+ ago
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: could you paste the dpkg command you're using?
<Dr_willis> 2 packages were conflicting.. I recall removing them both.  and then the  install worked.. I think one new package conflicted with files from an older different package
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I am running dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data4%3a4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the old deb
<zzillezz> well ... this is weird
<zzillezz> quassel i mean :-)
<JontheEchidna> there should be a file something like /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<jpedroza> JontheEchthere is, sorry, I missed that
<JontheEchidna> :-)
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Looks like that installed ok
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: running apt-get upgrade -f
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Much happiness in the land!
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: If you are ever in Utah I owe you the beverage of your choice!
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: MAybe even 2 of the beverage of your choice!
<jpedroza> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<BluesKaj> is it normal to have 2 instances of the same daemon show up in htop ?
<Dr_willis> some can have 5+ instances
<jpedroza> BluesKaj: Depends on the daemon
<EtFb> Ah, installed Kaffeine.  It really is one of the most magnificently user-focused pieces of software I've used.  If any of the Kaffeine devs are lurking, let me just say: thank you.  You deserve great riches and fame.
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: I must thank you too. Testing like this is crucial to prevent these types of errors from happening when a distro is released
<jpedroza> EtFb: I concur with that
<semistud2354_> anyone use ibex...
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I take it you are a dev?
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: yup
<semistud2354_> is it just as buggy for you guys as it is/was for me
<semistud2354_> im hearing all over the place to just go ahead and skip ibex
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I am thinking on getting my C++ back up to speed and working on kdewebdev, specifically Quanta
<semistud2354_> wait for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure they'd appreciate all the help they could get with Quanta
<jpedroza> semistud2354_: I love Intrepid. I had no issues with anything except the NVIDIA deiver
<jpedroza> and the beta fixed those issues
<EtFb> semistud2354_: I'm on Hardy and about to upgrade hardware and OS in the next week or two.  What problems have you heard of or experienced?
<semistud2354_> my suspend resume broke again
<semistud2354_> in ibex
<semistud2354_> hardy it works great
<jpedroza> Well the last time I did any C++ was 1995, so here is hoping it hasn't changed much :)
<semistud2354_> also my wireless card...broadcom 4318 doesnt play nice with ibex
<EtFb> semistud2354_: Let
<semistud2354_> i HAVE to use fwcutter
<semistud2354_> i cant use ndiswrapper...which for some reason gives me a stronger signal
<EtFb> semistud2354_: Let's see - I'm using a Live CD now on a 2-year-old Toshiba.  Let's see what happens...
<jpedroza> semistud2354_: I have a broadcom chipset, but I think it is a different one.
<EtFb> Hrrrm.  "Suspend to RAM" or "Suspend to Disk".  Which is which?
<alonea> my friend is vming kubuntu which is working ok except the kicker bar is always shrunk when he signs in. he always has to manually make it the length of the screen. is there a way to force it to a certain size on startup?
<EtFb> Picked "Suspend to RAM".  Wow - it was quick!  A second or two, compared to maybe 5 in Hardy.
<EtFb> Now to resume...
<semistud2354_> suspend to ram
<alonea> or is it called plasma bar now...
<JontheEchidna> it's hibernate and suspend, though I don't know which is which
<jpedroza> alonea: I ran into something like that when using multiple monitors in Ibex, but I just resized the panel and all went well after that
<EtFb> Pow!  No probs!  My wife used to have trouble with Hibernate (ie Suspend to Disk) in Gutsy -- it scrambled her keyboard.  But it works fine for me (and for her in Hardy).
<alonea> jpedroza: but he has to resize it every single time he logs on which gets annoying after a while. Can't you config it somehow?
<semistud2354_> i have my buddy talking here...and he said when he would resume his wireless wouldnt work
#kubuntu 2009-01-20
<semistud2354_> which i hate to say...WAS THE SAME PROBLEM WITH WINDOWS
<semistud2354_> VISTA
<EtFb> Didn't test that.  Hang on, just trying The Artist Formerly Known As Hibernate... which is taking a lot longer, as you'd expect with a RAM disk!  Hang on... how does that work?  Bugger, I suspect it may be the Wrong Thing to even try...
<Dr_willis> ive had way to many problems with Hibernate/suspend - i dont even try it in any OS any more
<jpedroza> alonea: Not sure
<EtFb> Yes, that was rather silly.  Running a Live CD, so naturally Suspend to Disk is a bit useless...  At least it didn't kill my hard disk... I think...
<Dr_willis> in theory it would suspend to the Swap partition..  - i think :)
<alonea> Dr_willis: hey do you know where I could hardcode the width of the plasma bar? it doesn't do it right on my friends computer and has to resize it on every login
<EtFb> Dr_willis: What version were you running when you last had trouble?
<PSiL0> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> alonea,  not really.
<alonea> Dr_willis: was worth a shot to ask
<jpedroza> alonea: Has he tried locking the panel?
<Dr_willis> EtFb,  ive had issues with hibernate/suspend in every machine ive ever had with every os ive ever had.. :) the only one it seems to work decently well on.. is my Acer Aspire one and XP :)
<EtFb> Dr_willis: I felt like I was in a Greg Egan novel for a second (an obscure reference?  Substitute "in The Matrix" if it helps.)
<jpedroza> Right click->Lock Widgets
<alonea> jpedroza: i tried locking it last night with no luck
<Dr_willis> EtFb,  and then theissue is that sure the OS resumes.. but a lot of the apps HATE it when they get resumed.
<jpedroza> bummer
<PSiL0> so, my wireless connection (router: WRT54GL [tomato firmware]) has been working fine for about two months, suddenly two days ago, the connection dropped from knetwork
<PSiL0> any attempt reconnect was in vain
<alonea> jpedroza: it just went back to its small width with no plasma icon to the right.
<PSiL0> the only way to reconnect is to restart my laptop
<PSiL0> anyone had similar issues?
<EtFb> Dr_willis: I used to get weird behaviour with my wifi card refusing to wake up, so I had to reboot (no idea how else to restart it), but not often.  Maybe one in fifty suspend/resumes at most.
<alonea> PSiL0: i think I did a lonnnnng time ago on kubuntu...6? but not here.
<Dr_willis> i rarely use wirelesss. so most of my issues wwere with non-wirless stuff :)
<PSiL0> alonea: using 08.10
<alonea> PSiL0: but I think I might be confusing that with if I did not plug in my ethernet cable before startup...not internets for me
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Ohhhhhhhh, new desktop picture!
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Me likey the new look. Well done you!
<alonea> PSiL0: yup. we installed it last night. now I kinda know whats causing it and it has to do with vmware. to get resolution to work,  you have to set res to 1024x768, the login screen is smaller, but when he logs in, linux sets res to proper 1200x800. only thing that seems to not size correctly is the stupid bar on the bottom.
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: I'd thank the awesome KDE dudes for that there. :-)
<jpedroza> Well, it is really slick, except that the buttons on the task manager are still grey
<jpedroza> might be an issue with NVIDIA driver
<alonea> PSiL0: if you set the res in vmware tools to 1200x800...you get super super TINY fonts and everything has shrunk dramatically...
<Edgar> hello, I already have kde4 in ubuntu, ﻿how can I upgrade to 4.1.x?
<alonea> well, I will try again later...
<alonea> Edgar: you not on intrepid?
<alonea> Edgar: er nm
<PSiL0> alonea: hmm, my concern was with knetworkmanager dropping my wifi signal and being unable to reconnect to my router
<Edgar> ubuntu 8.04
<alonea> PSiL0: my bad! wrong person. soooooo not here. gonna go away now...
<alonea> Edgar: upgrade to intrepid.
<PSiL0> alonea: lol... that's okay
<PSiL0> hope the person that was intended to was helped it
<Edgar> why can't I keep my ubuntu 8.04?
<JontheEchidna> there are KDE 4.1 packages for hardy
<JontheEchidna> give me a bit and I'll find installation instructions
<Edgar> ok
<JontheEchidna> Edgar: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<Frederick> folks which program can I use to record voice in linux?
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to do an apt-get upgrade with a kde4.2 beta repo added.. Im getting various 404 errors on .deb files.. is there anything known about this?
<Dr_willis> serers could be down .
<Dr_willis> servers...
<Stathis`> καλημερααα, τι κανετε;
<Stathis`> hey all
<Stathis`> how are you?
<Stathis`> are you alive??
<Stathis`> :)))
<snarkster> evening... when i mount my G1 phone dolphin crashes when trying to open it.. Im downloading the dbg files now to produce a a full error report.. Is this a known issue?
 * Stathis` if a hacker can not see my ports and my OS am i safe?  i am mad becouse i want a good firewall, antivirus and a way to hide my OS from traces???
<wesley> what would you guys do if you loved one ignores all your emails?
<bazhang> wesley, discuss elsewhere please
<wesley> #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk with me
<snarkster> dolphin crashes anyone got anyhting to say about it?
<wesley> happens sometimes
<benni> hi
<snarkster> everytime i try to access my G1 it crashes.
<snarkster> nautilus doesnt crash!
<emma> can kubuntu automount a luks encrypted usb drive?
<uffo> what do yo guys think is kde 4.2 really usable now, kde 4.0 and 4.1 had not so feature rich and stable???
<syockit> Sometimes during a boot, before the system mounts the root partition, it will do a disk check. How do I control this behavior?
<syockit> KDE 4.0 was a mess. KDE 4.1 imo is good enough for production use
<syockit> I'm using 4.2, but not seeing any major differences apart from the new Activities
<FoxBlitzz> Eh, I'm not ready to use KDE4 until it stops acting sluggish
<Rudd-O> hey kde4 acts sluggish when there is no decent acceleration
<FoxBlitzz> I did enable KWin's enhanced compositioning
<Cancil> 8.10 looks nice :)
<FoxBlitzz> But it still drew a lot of stuff in software
<FoxBlitzz> So it was still really slow
<syockit> Never been on 3.5, so can't comment. Acceleration might be the thing.
<FoxBlitzz> And FPS was nowhere near what Compiz could schieve
<FoxBlitzz> 3.5 is really fast. I really like it.
<uffo> 3.5 is ancient stuff, 4.x is future
<FoxBlitzz> Don't get me wrong, I'd like to use 4.x
<Stathis`> Cancil:  very nice
<FoxBlitzz> But I hate how it's sluggish and eats up all my CPU.
<zicada> it does ?
<FoxBlitzz> I'm not using it until they fix those issues.
<zicada> its surprisingly fast on my box
<zicada> 4.2RC that is
<Cancil> would you recommend using a swap partition on a ssd?
<Cancil> only 512MB ram
<uffo> what do you people think is gnome if future or kde, i think kde just because of easyer and faster development speed and all structure is documented within kde4 and qt4
<uffo> is*
<Cancil> uffo: depends on what you need
<Cancil> for desktop users, kde is pretty fine
<uffo> i do not look war kde vs gnome but technical adwancment
<FoxBlitzz> KDE4 is being developed surprisingly fast
<Cancil> uffo: id say it rather depends on your taste ;)
<FoxBlitzz> Cancil: I think he's referring to development
<Cancil> ok, in that case gnome is more conservative whereas kde has more new stuff :P
<Cancil> i wouldnt say theres no future in gnome developement
<uffo> is that true that gnome has harder to develop than kde4 because of C language, for example ubuntu uses lot of other programming languages to support GUI tools on desktop but kde4 is all same one system
<Cancil> i heard that qt was pretty fine to cope with
<FoxBlitzz> I believe most of KDE's bundled applications are written in C++
<Cancil> gtk uses a lot python
<RoastedTiresX> sup guys
<Cancil> i dont think its bad :)
<RoastedTiresX> I have an Ubuntu question even though I'm in the Kubuntu chat room (got banned, long story)... I can't get my microphone to work in 8.10 64 bit Ubuntu... anybody have any ideas of what I could try?
<Stathis`> i have ubuntu and kubuntu together .... may i update kde new version at Kubuntu and how ??
<Stathis`> in new KDE i mean in kubuntu
<uffo> example ubuntu has that note program written in mono and lot of other tools in python but all should be one like kde4 c++ and because i think kde may become very standard in future
<FoxBlitzz> Stathis`: You mean KDE3 to KDE4?
<Stathis`> from 4.1.2 to 4.2.2 is new version
<Stathis`> something like that
<FoxBlitzz> 4.2 has not officially released yet
<FoxBlitzz> But you can try the neon-nightly beta
<Stathis`> there is e new now
<FoxBlitzz> KDE 4.2 is in RC now, which means it's not quite the final release but very close
<Stathis`> try www.kde.org
<Stathis`> Latest Announcements
<Stathis`> Hotspot
<Stathis`> KDE 4.1.4 and 4.2 Release Candidate Available Now
<FoxBlitzz> Yes, I see
<Cancil> uffo: kde wont go standard that fast
<FoxBlitzz> A release candidate is not the final release, but is very close to it
<Cancil> uffo: most people are looking for stable and conservative stuff
<FoxBlitzz> You may just want to wait a week until they have the official public release of 4.2
<Stathis`> FoxBlitzz:  and how i can update it ... i have kubuntu
<FoxBlitzz> The 27th is the official release date IIRC
<FoxBlitzz> Again, you can install the neon-nightly build if you want to, but it might be best to wait a week
<Stathis`> the update is auto in kubuntu ?
<FoxBlitzz> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<FoxBlitzz> You must add this to your 3rd party software sources: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Stathis`> thanks
<Stathis`> iwill wait a litle
<syockit> What's the status one GNOME 3 then?
<FoxBlitzz> I haven't checked, but I assume they will make KDE 4.2 an automatic upgrade when it comes out
<FoxBlitzz> Because it's not like you'll lose settings or anything
<FoxBlitzz> Someone correct me on this?
<Cancil> syockit: nothing concrete yet
<uffo> is that network manager is in kubuntu 9.04 http://osnews.com/img/20758/1.png
<Cancil> uffo: this looks like kde 4.2^^
<FoxBlitzz> Hmm
<Cancil> if theres an automatic update youll get it on ibex too
<FoxBlitzz> Is that meter to the left of the battery indicator the KSysGuard applet?
<syockit> uffo: Hey, I don't have anything like that! Maybe it's from a widget?
<uffo> ohh it wont be in 4.2 http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839 BUT 4.3 includes this and Kubuntu 9.10 should include it
<uffo> so 9.10 must lost old network manager
<uffo> kde4 develops way faster than gnome, i am not programmer but i think because of c++ and full documentation and very good system infrastructure
 * Stathis` byezzzz
<pascal> there s someone ?
<Dr_willis> 286 total someones....
<astromme> uffo: Yes, that's a network manager that's in playground atm. It will NOT be in 4.2 but some distrobutions might put it into their 4.2 packages anyways
<Cancil> c++ is normally slower to develop^
<astromme> Cancil: not when compared to plain C
<Dr_willis> I thought C++ was suppose to make it faster. :)
<Cancil> python is faster :)
<astromme> and when your options are KDE or Gnome (for complete desktop environments)... imho KDE with C++ wins out in eas of development
<emma> does anyone happen to know if kubuntu can automount a luks encrypted usb drive?
<Cancil> brb
<Dr_willis> emma,  if all else fails you could put a line in /etc/rc.local to mount it.. if you know th proper command
<Dr_willis> but you want it mounted as its plugged in?
<emma> yeah
<emma> i want to be able to at least access it...
<Dr_willis> if you knew the proper fstab entry for it . that would be best..
<Dr_willis> or if you knew how to mount it manually from the command line that could work also
<Dr_willis> Ive no idea what a  ' luks encrypted' is :) ive neer used one
<RoastedTiresX> dudes
<RoastedTiresX> I cant get my microphone working to save my life
<RoastedTiresX> can anybody help?
<Adola> Dr_willis: Ah, yes!  Thanks for the help regarding fstab the otherday.
<Adola> I would suggest that GUI program you told me to use.  It worked for me!
<tweakedeh> Is it possable to take all my contacts out of kopete and put them in to knntact?
<tweakedeh> kontact**
<elbone> Does anyone know where to choose the "look and feel" of kubuntu... where you can choose Unix,KDE,Mac or Microsoft ??
<draik> I am trying to burn a CD. I am being told that there isn't enough space on the harddisk. My HDD has 35GB available and the CD is blank. What is happening? This is with both k3b and Brasero.
<astromme> draik: do you have a small / or /tmp?
<draik> astromme: I shouldn't. Nothing has changed.
<elbone> Does anyone know where to choose the "look and feel" of kubuntu... where you can choose Unix,KDE,Mac or Microsoft ??
<Dr_willis> draik,  its making an Image of the cd on the hd first most likely.. you need a  600+mb free for that.
<draik> Dr_willis: I have 35GB free ;)
<Dr_willis> draik,  prove it :)  it may be mounted read only.. check mount command. see if you can make other files..
<draik> Dr_willis: df -h has 35GB free; using 90% of HDD. I am trying to burn an audio CD.
<wesley> i have started a new channel #kde-dating
<draik> wesley: You want to start dating KDE?
<wesley> lol
<wesley> Would´nt that be cool kde dating
<wesley> ive started the channel already
 * astromme chuckles
<wesley> Not like there are any girls there
<draik> So KDE is male?
<wesley> most off them ?
<draik> Dr_willis: astromme: Here is a pastebin to the Error Log from k3b: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d408f5cac
<elbone> ubuntu forums are back up
<astromme> Dragnslcr: I don't see any errors in that =/
<neoTheCat_> hello.  how do i turn off the screensaver in kde4 rc2?  i go to system settings, and it is off, but the screensaver still comes on.
<draik> astromme: Yeah, me neither. :(
<astromme> neoTheCat_: Does the screensaver come up or is it just the screen turning off? You have to check power settings too.
<neoTheCat_> nope, the screensaver.  asks for a password...
<bernhard> ok, my acer aspire one 110L runs now pretty well with kubuntu
<bernhard> but there are a lot graphic errors
<draik> astromme: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1f5016fa          That is the result from "df -h"
<astromme> draik: I don't see any problems. =/
<draik> astromme: I removed (and purged) k3b, then reinstalled. Seems to work now. Go figure.
<astromme> draik: Glad it works. dunno what was wrong
<bernhard> look at the right lower corner http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090120/2vpabko8.png
<bernhard> btw aptitude is still recommended for updating right?
<Snoopy_Corleone> hey guys i'm having some issues booting a gui with 8.10
<Snoopy_Corleone> i get thrown to terminal with initramfs
<Snoopy_Corleone> but, any command i type seems to result in /bin/sh:*whatever command*:not found
<astromme> Snoopy_Corleone: if you're thrown to initramfs then it isn't mounting your root device. Make sure that the root drive is correct in grub
<elbone> 1016elidaly
<elbone> shit
<Snoopy_Corleone> hm... let me try something then
<elbone> wrong box :D
<elbone> Does anyone know where to choose the "look and feel" of kubuntu... where you can choose Unix,KDE,Mac or Microsoft ??
<Snoopy_Corleone> i forgot i was booting from optiical disk for a while
<CodeGuru> elbone: go to  http://kde-look.org/
<Snoopy_Corleone> let me see if putting hard drive back as the first place to boot from would help >.<
<elbone> CodeGure: I want to know where to choose the feel like double click selection/ highlight windows shade and whatnot
<Snoopy_Corleone> ok how would i make sure root drive is correct in grub
<Dr_willis> from the grub shell, you could use its find command to see where the root files needed are at.
<Dr_willis> adding/removing hard drives causes the drives to 'reorder' theirselfs.. hd1 may becomd hd2 and so forth
<Snoopy_Corleone> ah whats the command to local root files?
<Dr_willis> grub has  a 'find' command
<Dr_willis> in the grub shell
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: I think you may have accidentally a verb
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the problem?
<Snoopy_Corleone> *locate lol
<p_quarles> :D
<Dr_willis> Note i am refering to the 'GRUB" command line shell.. not the bash shell
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: what files are you looking for?
<Dr_willis> see the grub manual/docs :) since i gotta go to work
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> Super Grub Disk makes it very easy to repair an install
<Snoopy_Corleone> holy shit lot of stuff poped up fast
<Dr_willis> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_willis> or find /grub/stage1
<Snoopy_Corleone> it replies "no such file or directory"
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: you are in the grub shell, correct?
<Snoopy_Corleone> yea
<p_quarles> hmm -- find /boot/grub/stage1 is what I'm coming up with as well
<Snoopy_Corleone> not found
<p_quarles> okay, sounds like grub isn't installed in the mbr then
<Snoopy_Corleone> x.x
<p_quarles> so you would go with root (hd0,0) instead
<p_quarles> changing hd0,0 to the appropriate drive/partition
<p_quarles> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<bernhard> i have to do a dist-upgrade after adding the sources for kde 4.2rc right?
<Admiral_Chicago> bernhard: yea
<Snoopy_Corleone> how do i get to manual partition?
<elbone> how do i get kubuntu to behanve like unix
<elbone> behave*
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: it's an option during installation; or run gparted from the live cd
<p_quarles> elbone: what does that mean?
<Snoopy_Corleone> thats the issue i never get there when i use the "install ubuntu" option
<Snoopy_Corleone> when i go to install ubuntu i get buffer, I/O error on device sr0
<artur_> Hi all. How to enable php_imap ?
<Snoopy_Corleone> along with a long number of errors
<artur_> sorry
<artur_> wrong place
<Snoopy_Corleone> squashfs erorr unable to read
<Snoopy_Corleone> end request: I/O error ect ect
 * Snoopy_Corleone sighs
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: have you tried, say, the Gparted live disk? super grub disk?
<Snoopy_Corleone> how would i go about doing that?
<p_quarles> Snoopy_Corleone: find those disks, download them, burn them to CD, and boot :)
<Snoopy_Corleone> oh >.<
<p_quarles> they are extremely useful utilities for system rescue, so it doesn't hurt to have them around anyway
<Snoopy_Corleone> worth a shot let me go grab some blank cds
<Admiral_Chicago> Super Grub Disk is the one I use, very very useful
<Snoopy_Corleone> alright
<Snoopy_Corleone> dl an iso of it and burn?
<p_quarles> pretty much
<Snoopy_Corleone> hmmm if only I could do visual basic on linux >.<
 * p_quarles doesn't want a bootloader written in VB
<Snoopy_Corleone> lol i don't want to write for linux in vb
<Snoopy_Corleone> just i have a vb class lol
<Admiral_Chicago> nobody should ever have to
<BentFrank> Trying to install Kubuntu.  I have an 8.10 disk.  I ran the disk check and it found errors in 52 files.  So, installing from am 8.04 disk.  Every time it gets to "Keyboard layout" and no matter what I select it never un-grays the Forward button.  Any idea?
<bernhard> is there something equal to cheese in kde?
<jughead> I have a question about the k menu location and xrandr.  I am running kubuntu 8.04 Hardy and I have a TV connected through s-video.  it works great except the menu is on the TV and not on the laptop screen.  How can I edit where it goes?
<bernhard> webcam utility
<kysiragi> hey room
<Snoopy_Corleone> ok burned sgd
<Snoopy_Corleone> inserted it and booted
<Snoopy_Corleone> so lets see what happens lol
<Snoopy_Corleone> ok
<Snoopy_Corleone> i put the sgd
<Snoopy_Corleone> in
<Snoopy_Corleone> it told me at the next screen remove disk and reboot
<Snoopy_Corleone> tried that
<Snoopy_Corleone> then i tried just continously hitting a as instructed till i got to terminal
<Snoopy_Corleone> any suggestions where to go from here?
<zicada> say, how would i go about installing a i386 build of opera (with shared qt libs) on a x86_64 install of kubuntu ?
<SeMi> Is anyone here not AFK?
<zicada> massive hassle with emulated env etc ? or simple with a few 32libs ?
<SeMi> Can someone help me out?
<zicada> whats the issue mate ?
<SeMi> I want to dual-boot Windows XP Professional and Kubuntu...
<SeMi> I was wondering if someone can help me as per if my PC can handle it etc
<zicada> that basically works out of the box
<zicada> automagically
<SeMi> Kubuntu does?
<zicada> yeah, you basically just get an option to pick winxp on the grub bootloader
<zicada> when you boot it
<SeMi> :$ I'm a total noob when it comes to dual booting
<SeMi> What is Grub?
<zicada> the linux bootloader
<SeMi> Oh ok
<zicada> have a quick google on it
<Snoopy_Corleone> sgd seems unable to fix w/e error there is X.x
<Roey> Riddell:  heya Jonathan... I was wondering, will KDE 4.2 packages for Kubuntu be released coincidental to the official KDE 4.2 one?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem with a root drive that is 99% full can anyone tell me how to delete something  with out loosing my root directory
<BentFrank> Installing Kubuntu 8.04.  Every time I get to Keyboard layout and click Forward, it does Scaning disks... and Detecting file systems..., then just stops doing anyhting.  It isn't frozen, it just stops installing.  I can cancel and restart the install but it alwasy stops there.  Any ideas?
<BentFrank> ubuntu_:  use the du command to find where the big files are that are filling it up
<ubuntu_> i know which files i need to remove   but i cannot get at them
<BentFrank> disable any Recycle Bins you might have
<ubuntu_> right now i am using live cd to communicate
<ubuntu_> i did du  from a terminal  but i don't know if what i am seeing is from the live cd or my real hard drives
<Snoopy_Corleone> hey guys how do i use super gnome to get ubuntu to install ? >.<
<BentFrank> install on a fresh disk, boot off that, and mount the old disk as data
<ubuntu_> is there a command that i can user to access my hard drives so that i can move some things?
<BentFrank> mount
<Snoopy_Corleone> hmmmmm
<Snoopy_Corleone> >.<
<BentFrank> I'm installing Kubuntu 8.04.  Every time I get to Keyboard layout and click Forward, it does Scanning disks... and Detecting file systems..., then just stops doing anything.  It isn't frozen, it just stops installing.  I can cancel and restart the install but it always stops there.  Where is a good bbs to post this on?
<BentFrank> I downloaded 8.10 and checked teh md5 hash and it was good.  I burned it to a CD and on the install screen I did "Check disk for errors."  It found "Errors in 52 files".  I burned it at a slower rate than the burner was capable of, to have less errors.  Could that have created the errors?
<Snoopy_Corleone> i have the worst luck with computers recently >.<;
<Resistol> Hi all, what version of Kubuntu / KDE do you think I should be using?  Is 8.10 ready to use?  And would KDE 4.2 work well with it?
<Resistol> I noticed OpenSuse uses KDE 4.2
<Snoopy_Corleone> maybe trying to boot 8.10 is why i'm having problems x.X
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hi
<skreech> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eross> anyone else having mouse troubles, trying to grab the titlebar to move a window and it maximizes it instead of dragging it?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> in my network settings my location is not saving so i can green check apply
<NGL-TwYsTeD> for my wifi
<NGL-TwYsTeD> any suggestions?
<Labud> I am having a problem  with a hardrive that is too full and now I can't delete or move files from it and my system is not working  can anyone help?
<xp-killer> i went on a website then came back to google and ko,queror give me an error saying :
<xp-killer> ATTENTION! If your computer is struck by the spyware, you could suffer data loss, unusual  PC behaviour, PC freezes and crashes.Detect and remove viruses before they damage your computer!Antivirus 2009 will perform a 100% FREE and quick scan  of your PC for Viruses, Spyware and Adware.Do you want to install Antivirus 2009 to scan your computer for malware now? (Recommended)
<xp-killer> crap
<skreech> ohnoez! You betetr buy Antivirus
<xp-killer> sorry i didnt know it was that long to paste
<xp-killer> skreech: yea it say that but im on linux i taught virus dont do linux nothing
<eross> xp-killer, this is av2009 that pops up in XP and drives people crazy. Are you saying it's happening in linux?
<skreech> xp-killer: It is lying. It would say that no matter what the status of your system is. They just want you to buy something
<xp-killer> ouf cause i got scared like hell cause i does only download with linux cause virus dont do nothing so i downloaded a lot of crap around 500 gigs of data and i dont want to loose none
<tweakedeh> Where do I find the special characters?
<skreech> xp-killer: Back up then :)
<xp-killer> on xo i lost a lot of things because of virus and spywares
<skreech> tweakedeh: kcharslelect ?
<skreech> xp-killer: xp? Yeah that would happen
<xp-killer> skreech: way u want me back up 500 gigs?:s
<xp-killer> not on dvd's that going to take for ever
<skreech> Yes
<xp-killer> skreech: im going to wait till 2010 for the BD rom 400gig to come out then i will back up lol
<xp-killer> on dvd it going take me forever
<tweakedeh> skreech: I don't have it and it's not in the Adept Installer....
<xp-killer> to copy
<skreech> kcharselect should be there
<tweakedeh> skreech: yep, I c/p what you had before. I guess you spelt it wrong, thanks
<Lo-si> hi im running kubuntu 8.04 hardy and have win4lin, and i installed kvm but win4lin keeps saying i need to install kvm even though its installed and checks out ok with no errors. Do i have to turn it on or something?
<skreech> tweakedeh: I did
<NGL-TwYsTeD> sorry no one could help
<NGL-TwYsTeD> God Bless
<joh6nn> update-notifier-kde will not run for me at the start of my KDE session; i've checked it's settings and it's definitely set to notify me of daily updates, and it runs without error from the console.  anyone have any thoughts?
<ubuntu> I'm installing kubuntu 8.10 and I'm partitioning the hard drive using the kubuntu installer. The default settings for the new partition are "type: logical" and "use as: Ext3 journaling file system." Is this okay or should I change it?
<mefisto__> if I install ubuntu-desktop, what does that do to the sound system under kde? will I have kde working with pulseaudio? or is it not that straightforward?
<joh6nn> ubuntu: that setting is fine.  are you installing linux for the first time?
<ubuntu> yes
<joh6nn> :)
<joh6nn> are you doing this on a drive that has a windows install on it, as well?
<ubuntu> yes
<joh6nn> well, here's a suggestion, then:
<joh6nn> i normally have my linux installs separated out into a couple of different partitions for reasons that aren't worth getting into just at the moment.  you don't need to get that complicated yet.
<joh6nn> but, what you might want to do is this:
<joh6nn> make 2 partitions for your linux install: a 10 gig partition for the actual OS itself, and a second partition (how big is up to you, but i'd say at least 5 gigs) for your /home directory, which is roughly equivalent to C:\Documents And Settings in windows
<hellraiser> hello all
<ubuntu> sounds logical
<hellraiser> may i have some help
<hellraiser> im new to linux
<skreech> hellraiser:
<joh6nn> hellraiser: it's generally considered weird to ask if you can ask; just go ahead and ask your question. :)
<skreech> Would help a lot if we knew what was wrong
<joh6nn> if anyone knows the answer they'll pipe up.
<hellraiser> i just installed kubuntu but cant open exes
<hellraiser> ese's
<hellraiser> exe's
<skreech> hellraiser: THat's normal. Anything in particualr you want to run?
<hellraiser> steam
<hellraiser> games
<hellraiser> :-P
<mefisto__> !wine | hellraiser
<ubottu> hellraiser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<joh6nn> hellraiser: right; windows and linux are totally different.  you can't run windows programs on linux.
<skreech> hellraiser: You need to install Wine. Ask in #winehq for help
<p_quarles> joh6nn: yes you can
<hellraiser> thanx
<mefisto__> wine can't do directx though, so lots of windows games won't work
<mefisto__> right?
<joh6nn> p_quarles: wine's not enough of a solution to just be satisfied with.  saying "yes you can" sort of gives the user false hope.
<ubuntu> joh6nn: thank you for your help
<joh6nn> ubuntu: no problem! good luck with the install, and i hope Kubuntu works out for you. :)
<p_quarles> joh6nn: "you can't run windows programs on linux." <-- demonstrably false statement
<joh6nn> ugh.  ok, look.  is it seriously worth being that pedantic about?  is it really?
<skreech> joh6nn:
<skreech> I'd say yes
<p_quarles> joh6nn: you can run Windows programs on Linux; end of story
<skreech> I'd also say you are right about false hope
<mefisto__> well, I think it is worth being pedantic when talking to people new to linux
<hellraiser> lawl
<hellraiser> chill
<hellraiser> ill figure it out
<mefisto__> anyone here that has gnome and kde installed?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: yep
<mefisto__> p_quarles: does kde work with pulseaudio?
<tweakedeh> Is it possable to get my contacts off of Kopete into kmail?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: pulseaudio does not work with my computer
<p_quarles> mefisto__: beyond that, I cannot say
<walter> This might be a common question already but why does firefox look so bad in kubuntu?
<mefisto__> p_quarles: not even under gnome?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: nope
<mefisto__> ok thanks p_quarles
<Frederick> folks how do I add console to the menu bar in the new kde?
<p_quarles> walter: because XUL tries to mimic Qt4 and does a spectacularly bad job of it
<mefisto__> p_quarles: and you installed kubuntu first, then installed ubuntu-desktop?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: other way aroudn
<joh6nn> walter: short answer: no good reason.  you may need to install a package called gtk-qt-engine
<walter> p_quaries: any fixes out there?
<tweakedeh> Guessing no one want to help?
<p_quarles> walter: not that I'm aware of
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: Kontact should share Kopete's contacts by default
<walter> joh6nn: i'll try that now thanks.
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: whatever you're experiencing, you need to give more details
<mefisto__> walter: you might want to try this firefox theme to make it look a little more like kde: http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<joh6nn> walter: after you install it, a new option shows up in System Settings > Appearance
<tweakedeh> I'm using kmail with gmail and I have no contacts in my contact list, I want to take all my contacts off of kopete or gmail and put them in to kmail so I dont have to type them all the time.
<walter> joh6nn: I installed it and don't see any new options in Sytem Setting > Appearance
<Cobain> does anyone know how to get the "GTK Styles and Fonts" tab in the appearance settings to appear?
<Cobain> ive installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 and i still dont see it
<joh6nn> heh.  Cobain, i'm just talking to walter about that.
<joh6nn> walter: i don't know if you need to restart KDE or not for it to show up.  Cobain, have you already restarted KDE, or no?
<Cobain> good so its not me
<Cobain> ive restarted kde
<joh6nn> ok, so clearly that's not it
<pirky> hey there gwing my friends linux
<walter> joh6nn: I have Styles, Colors, Icons, Fonts, Windows, Splash Screen, Emoticons
<Cobain> walter, are you using project neon?
<walter> joh6nn: gtk-qt-engine was allready installed when wanted to install it
<joh6nn> walter: hmm.  that's weird
<walter> Cobain: Yes I think so... but lett me make sure...
<Cobain> im wondering if its just this nightly build
<walter> Cobain: yes I am...
<Cobain> joh6nn, any idea if there is a way to manually set it?
<joh6nn> no, i don't.  sorry.  and i'm just now noticing how late is it.
<walter> joh6nn: Do you know where exactly this option should appear?
<joh6nn> walter: yeah, you should get a whole new section in Appearance, called GTK Styles and Fonts, 2nd from the bottom.  it's supposed to appear as soon as the package is installed, as far as i know.
<joh6nn> but i need to get to bed.  sorry guys.
<walter> Cobain: I'll try purging and reinstalling...
<Cobain> walter, http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/06/project-neon-kde-nightly-builds.html
<Cobain> read the comment by apachelogger
<walter> No, luck... i'll try that theme the, thanx
<walter> mafisto__: thanks that theme looks great.
<walter> The other problem that I picked up on kubuntu is that it will loose the "desktop effects" setting after a couple of reboots... anyone know what up with that?
<Admiral_Chicago> walter: I have the same issue
<walter> Admiral: desktop-effects issue or Firefox issue?
<toki_> ok guys so my computer is not reconizing my monitor (polaroid 32" 720p tv) any suggestions
<toki_> ok guys so my computer is not reconizing my monitor (polaroid 32" 720p tv) any suggestions.
<jammen33> .
<jammen33> ..
<elliott> is there any way to temporarily prevent knetworkmanager from automatically creating connections?
<elliott> from the command line
<dario> hello all
<caustin> hello dario
<dario> in spanish?
<dario> sorry im new
<p_quarles> !es | dario
<ubottu> dario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> dario: Spanish channel is #kubuntu-es    and you can also try #ubuntu-es
<genii> p_quarles: Heh
<caustin> hola dario
<dario> hola caustin
<elliott> is there a way to put knetworkmanager in offline mode from the command line?
<mefisto__> the person who couldn't find "gtk styles and fonts" are you still here?
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> I've forgotten KDE setting up, been so long ... where do you change the colour and outline of the desktop text under the icons? there is a foreground and background, normally white on black
<caustin> Anyone have problems with kopete and WLM accounts after upgrading to 4.2rc1 ?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable routine disk check?
<alexandroos> hello I'm going to install kubuntu 8.04 lts from the internet with the minimal cd, does it come with kde 4.1.4?
<mark-> hmm
<mark-> I have a quick question, I tried adding the widget bouncing ball, and it doesn't seem to be working correctly, but I do believe it is running and sucking out my cpu.
<mark-> any way to kill individual widgets?
<mark-> what is with the right most side of the screen not controlling the scroll bar.
<mark-> 271 people 0 responses
<mark-> fantastic
<gabor__> Why is Kubuntu:Intrped sending every second UDP packets on port 137???
<ryan-c> I just upgraded my motherboard and my sound doesn't work..
<ryan-c> Can anyone hlep me figure out what's wrong?  It's not muted, the volume is okay, and it's plugged int
<Eutychus> i am installing kubuntu on a dell laptop with vista and the drive is already partitioned and the partition unallocated.  how do i manually prepare the unallocated partition for kubuntu?
<Eutychus> hello?
<jussi01> Eutychus: can we help?
<gabor__> hello
<romain_> yes ...
<romain_> Hi first !
<Eutychus> i am at the prepare partitions part. what do i do next.
<romain_> I've been reading I'd have to come here to get some help about KDE4.2 ?
<||arifaX> Hi, my wireless card works perfect with STA drivers (Broadcom in HP 6735b notebook) if I have enabled it before booting Kubuntu. When already booted and enabling it via its button I cannot get it running. I think its missing some modules. Do you know how to load the modules manually or an other way to fix it when already booted?
<romain_> cmd is "modprobe module"
<chalcedony> in KDE - where do you change the colour and outline of the desktop text under the icons? there is a foreground and background, normally white on black
<||arifaX> romain_: but how to find out which I should load or check for?
<romain_> arifax : look...boot your pc with broadcom then type lsmod in your konsole...so as to see about the loaded modules...
<romain_> by this way...u'll know what module u have to lad manually then...
<||arifaX> romain_: when I do    lsmod | grep wl it shows       wl,ieee80211_crypt,ieee80211_crypt_tkip   will that be the modules I have to load manually next time?
<romain_> chalceny : you were talking to me ?
<Eutychus> i am installing kubuntu on a dell laptop with vista and the drive is already partitioned and the partition unallocated. how do i manually prepare the unallocated partition for kubuntu?
<romain_> arifax...I don't know...what I know is that 802.11 crytp need to be loaded but I know that I have for example ipw2200 qui est le drivers de ma carte intel...
<romain_>  lsmod | grep ieee
<romain_> ieee80211_crypt_wep    11776  1
<romain_> ieee80211              38088  1 ipw2200
<romain_> ieee80211_crypt        13572  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211
<romain_> arifax  : Have a look to my grep result of lsmod
<romain_> Does someone could help me with my anticipating KDE4.2 desktop ??? need a fix...impossible to set a plasmoid now !!!
<||arifaX> romain_: I think I got it. I did a small script that I will execute next time and check if it help. I will modprobe wl, then crypt and then another like they depend on each other and will then restart networking. Thanks for your help!
<romain_> aifax : perfect...strange it doesn't autoload in startup !
<chalcedony> KDE - where do you change the colour and outline of the desktop text under the icons?
<elliott> is there a way to put knetworkmanager in offline mode from the command line?
<Guest3601> ciao a tutti
<Eutychus> i am installing kubuntu on a dell laptop with vista and the drive is already partitioned and the partition unallocated. how do i manually prepare the unallocated partition?
<czr_> silly question: in hardy, how do I disable DPMS/screensaver for ever starting? (I haven't configured the kde screensaver to start after any period of time)
<emonkey-t> Where does I find the printerconfiguration in KDE 4.2RC?
<Eutychus> is 20gig enough disk space for kubuntu 8.10 that will be used for a high school student?
<RurouniJones> Hell yes
<RurouniJones> unless they are doing video work or downloading copious amounts of pirated material or playing games
<Eutychus> they will be doing some audio visual, but not much.
<Eutychus> RurouniJones: thanx
<elliott> is there a way to put knetworkmanager in offline mode from the command line?
<christophe> hi there
<christophe> i need help plz!! :(
<christophe> i'm quite new to ubuntu and donot see where is WINE!!!!! help :(
<Jones-K> Any idea how to make a shortcut to application only work when usb drive is mounted to /media/Elements ?
<Jones-K> I tried to make shortcut on the usb drive and shortcut to that on the kde panel but didn't work
<Jones-K> is there a way to make a shortcut to script
<Salze> Jones-K: You could make a shortcut to a bash script that checks for some file on the usb drive and only then starts the program.
<Jones-K> yes that could be better way
<Eutychus> can i create a home partition later instead of at installation?
<Jones-K> i'm not very good at languages but could it be something with file()
<Jones-K> oh i found an example
<Jones-K> hmm anywhere deb avaible for kedit in ibex?
<oscurochu> I have installed guarddog, and now I can't connect to the internet (unless I disable it)!!!
<oscurochu> Is there anybody out there who can help me configure guarddog?
<xp-killer> how can i do a server something like media player on vista so my cuz can surf tru my videos?
<oscurochu> xp-killer, is your cuz on the same network as you?
<xp-killer> oscurochu: same wifi yes
<oscurochu> xp-killer, try setting up file sharing.
<oscurochu> xp-killer, right click on the my computer icon and i believe it should be in there somewhere
<xp-killer> im on linux
<Eutychus> what happens if i do not install the boot loader?
<oscurochu> i thought you said xp
<oscurochu> vista
<oscurochu> sorry i've been up all night trying to get my pc working the way i want it, and no luck for me. :(
<oscurochu> if you do not install the boot loader, you cannot boot into linux
<xp-killer> oscurochu:  i said something like media player on vista
<oscurochu> im not sure how vista works, but xp has a run dialog. just go into that and type "//your-pc-name" (without the quotes)
<xp-killer> ive been up all night to trying to level up :ç
<oscurochu> i dont exactly know what you mean so sorry if i am no help
<xp-killer> oscurochu:  whats smb and nfs for the server they say i must install
<Eutychus> that is what i thought. i am real nervous. last time i tried to install kubuntu on vista i goofed really badly.
<oscurochu> sudo apt-get install samba
<Eutychus> bbl.
<elev> hey
<elev> kafan e detta=
<elev> ?
<PSiL0> !idle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle
<xp-killer> i must use vnc on xp to get on linux?
<xp-killer> to see my videos?
<Knysliux001> vnc is not very good for videos
<Knysliux001> framerate will be too low
<xp-killer> can twonkey media work on linux?
<xp-killer> Knysliux001: how to install an .sh file?
<xp-killer> twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh
<Knysliux001> run filename.sh
<Knysliux001> i mean thats what you need to type in konsole
<elev> hello
<elev> some 1 know how i make all computers shutdown?
<xp-killer> Knysliux001:  i have to type run?
<elev> can some1 sayme some funny console commands?
<elev> Can some1 fucking answer me?
<elev> omg
<kevku> xp-killer: sh twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh
<xp-killer> kevku: it say it cant oprnd it
<kevku> what?
<faileas> xp-killer: try sudo ./foo.sh
<xp-killer> faileas: i have to type sudo ./foo.sh in the console self?
<jaws2_> is there any way to change the look of Amarok 2 ?
<Bauldrick> xp-killer: why do you want twonky?
<xp-killer> Bauldrick: i want a server so my ps3 can see my videos and my sis can see my videos from her laptop vista
<dwidmann> xp-killer: hmm, I think mediatomb can do that, was going to try it anyway
<xp-killer> dwidmann: mediatombs come in adept manager?
<dwidmann> xp-killer: think so
<dwidmann> yep, it's there
<xp-killer> dwidmann: it works like a server so my ps3 can see my linux and my laptop xp also?
<xp-killer> see as in read my multimedia
<dwidmann> xp-killer: think so
<dwidmann> I've not tried it yet (don't have my ps3 hooked up to my router ... need to get myself a long enough cable to do it)
<dwidmann> anyhow, mediatomb looked pretty trivial to setup
<xp-killer> dwidmann: your router dont do wifi?
<xp-killer> dwidmann: u need a cable?
<xp-killer> dwidmann: your confusing with 360
<dwidmann> xp-killer: don't think my ps3 does wifi :s
<xp-killer> dwidmann: cool my ps3 can see mediatomb all i have to do now is creat folders to where my stuff are
<xp-killer> dwidmann: all ps3's has wifi
<dwidmann> really?
<xp-killer> dwidmann: yes :s how long u had your ps3?
<xp-killer> dwidmann: only the xbox 360 dont have wifi
<dwidmann> quite some time, it's one of the first gen ones, 60gb
<dwidmann> be right back then, going to look into this
<xp-killer> dwidmann: well i have the 1st ps3 80 g ps2 compat it has wifi and can be use as a router also
<dwidmann> wait, wait, I found it on my own, I'd just never really looked for it (my internet connnection is pretty terrible so it wasn't a priority)
<dwidmann> xp-killer: thanks for the heads up
<rudolf> ivh got a question. iam trying to change the keyrepeatitionspeed. i changed something, but if i press the left arrow the cursors moves faster then with the right arrow. can someone helps me?
<afeijo> I need to download over 50k files thru wget, but it stops before finish
<xp-killer> rudolf: put your keyboard mouse back to default in your settings
<afeijo> I'm using this params to wget: -r -nc -b -q -x -o getall.log
<xp-killer> afeijo: try kget
<afeijo> xp-killer: I cant, it is in a shell over my host
<freddy__> wget -c works fine for me all the time...
<afeijo> freddy__: did you used it to a massive amount of files in subdirs?
<freddy__> no, usually since large files
<freddy__> large single files*
<afeijo> damn, mine isnt saving the log :(
<weirdgoo> gtk apps stopped using my kde4 colors
<weirdgoo> any idea why?
<wesley_> whats the best way to install java ?
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  i just isntall the kubuntu-restricted-extras package and it grabs java
<wesley_> java still doesnt seem to work
<Dr_willis> clarify 'dosent work'
<Dr_willis> java -version to see wht java ya got installed if any
<xp-killer> dwidmann: ps3's can search for wifi and when its off u can conect to the net from your laptop to the ps3
<xp-killer> dwidmann: if i can conect wifi then u have an fake ps3 or your wifi card stop working
<noir_lord> X11 on Kubuntu 8.10 feels very sluggish using an Nvidia 7600GT (AGP), anyone else had any issues with nvidia hardware?
<Dr_willis> i find kde 4 to be sluggish
<Tm_T> noir_lord: what driver version?
<noir_lord> 177
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: it's not sluggish here (:
<Tm_T> noir_lord: try to upgrade to 180
<Dr_willis> it is in my 8800gtsxxx
<Dr_willis> it seemed enabling the effects actuallyu sped it up :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: 6600GT here :-P
<Dr_willis> then again.. im used to 'jwm' about as minimal a window manager as one can get.
<Tm_T> so it's not about graphics powers itself
<noir_lord> the effect is weird, glxgears (which I know is hardly a good benchmark tool but useful to test acceleration is working) reports ~9000fps (which is about normal for an old 7600) but the desktop is just sluggish
<Tm_T> noir_lord: those use totally different technology (:
<noir_lord> Tm_T, indeed,  to install 180 will I need to go outside the package management system and run the install manually? (I have no problem with doing that if I need to, I come from Slackware)
<Tm_T> noir_lord: no, it's in intrepid-updates
<noir_lord> Tm_T, thanks :)
<Tm_T> !find nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev
<Tm_T> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<noir_lord> thanks
<noir_lord> right, I will give 180 a try, thanks for the assistance
<mefisto__>  the artist tab in my context browser doesn't show the artist's wikipedia page. just a list of other languages. the button that opens the page in external browser works however.
<mefisto__> amarok, that is
<vikku> i changed my video preferences in mplayer to xv but its still giving me the famous vo error
<noir_lord> nvidia-glx-180 has helped, scrolling in windows is now smooth again but it still uses a large amount of CPU time (maxing out a core) for window resize and such
<zicada> so, ive disabled screensaver, and turned off powersaving, running intrepid, kde4.2rc
<zicada> still, the screen blanks after a while
<zicada> such as in the middle of watching a youtube vid etc
<zicada> what else is there to turn off
<zicada> i want my damn screen to be on 24/7 :D
<noir_lord> hugs Tm_T (in a purely platonic way)
<Tm_T> noir_lord: works better?
<noir_lord> nvidia-glx-180 and disabling then reenabling kwin compositing seems to have sorted it out
<Tm_T> great
<noir_lord> windows resize smoothly and dont max out the cpu
<noir_lord> not a big fan of the default compositing effects but they can at least me switched off (never understood why people want menus to fade in and out)
<Tm_T> noir_lord: heh, to me expose and friends are useful effects
<noir_lord> Tm_T, I prefer my desktop to be "snappy" I dont want eye candy I want things to be as quick as possible, eye candy has never appealed to me
<Tm_T> noir_lord: aye, same here
<Tm_T> noir_lord: also you can control animation speed with Kwin
<noir_lord> Ive always liked xfce but the application set I use on linux is primarily orientated around Qt/KDE apps and for that KDE is the logical choice
<Tm_T> noir_lord: btw if you're interested, we have #kubuntu-offtopic channel, welcome (:
<noir_lord> heh, thats the nicest "shut up your off topic message" Ive ever seen, thanks for the help
<Tm_T> brrrh
<Tm_T> it wasn't that, oh well
<tictric> what experiences do exist yet with KDE4.2-beta? upgrading works fine in intrepid?
<Tm_T> tictric: yes
<Dr_Willis_AAO> it works
<Tm_T> tictric: and final release is coming in a week if all is ok
<mefisto__>  the artist tab in my context browser doesn't show the artist's wikipedia page. just a list of other languages. like this: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=c1d619506ba964803ceebf1cd43f94f1&/topic,16299.0.html
<mefisto__> could someone here confirm that the artist tab is (not) working in amarok?
<tictric> how about kdepim and akonadi? Do resources get converted automatically?
<blip-> hi all, i've got a really strange problem on KDE3, you know how the main panel has an option to have "panel hiding" buttons on the left side and right side of the bar... the one on the left side correctly hides the panel (with animation) when clicked, but the one on the right has no effect at all... what could be causing this ?   thanks
<blip-> Kubuntu 8.04
<mefisto__> blip-: do you have anything unusual next to the right hide button?
<marek_>  hi, i have a problem with my wifi card, it doesnt connect to networks anymore, please help me
<xp-killer> anyone know how to use media tomb server??
<xp-killer> i cant seem to put the directory HOME in it
<Bauldrick> xp-killer: doesn't it have a web interface or something ? :49152
<xp-killer> Bauldrick:  yea but now i want to add my home folder witch they say it does look for by default but im not seing nothing but some folder but database/PC
<francisc1701> hi! is there a program like "easy cd-da extractor" in kubuntu? I need an audio file format converter
<xp-killer> anyone know how to use media tomb server??
<xp-killer> i cant seem to put the directory HOME in it
<xp-killer> francisc1701:  try typin converter in adept
<francisc1701> xp-killer: I did. I was hoping someone could give me a package name, 'cause the list I get with "converter" is quite long
<Dr_Willis_AAO> apt-cache search converter | grep pattern
<francisc1701> Dr_Willis_AAO: thanks, but I'm nearly done with the list in adept
<Dr_Willis_AAO> uʍop ǝpısdn pǝuɹnʇ llɐ ʇǝƃ ı sǝɯıʇǝɯos
<Dr_Willis_AAO> :)
<francisc1701> who'd've thought - I can read upside down!
<faileas> lol
 * faileas is dyslexic. reading upaide down is easy
 * Dr_Willis_AAO is cixelsyd
<faileas> ... i can read that
<faileas> its annoying ;p
<cE_cHubBy> Haaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii
<thebosch> #ubuntu-nl
<JackWinter> anyone know how i can stop kde from auto opening my program when i start a new shell with startx -- :1
<JackWinter> and another question has anyone managed to get sound running in vmplayer on kubuntu 8.04 ?
<lab> is there a small system monitor ? like ksysguard, but small and with network statistics
<man> hhaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<JohnFlux> lab: some people have made various plasmoids using the ksysguard data engine
<lab> JohnFlux: yes, but installing these plasmoids is a real INFERNO on this release of kubuntu
<JohnFlux> lab: is that good or bad?
<lab> JohnFlux: bad
<JohnFlux> lab: I'm not really sure what you want.  you want an application or a plasmoid?
<JohnFlux> lab: you could try gkrellm
<JohnFlux> or try kde4.2 ?
<JackWinter> lab: i kinda like gkrellm, but of course it's gnome :)  show a lot less than ksysguard, but gives my cpu usage, temps, hdd and nic usage etc. check this out: http://stashbox.org/367911/snapshot20.png
<lab> JackWinter: good, this is what I'm searching for. thanks
<JackWinter> you'll also have to install lmsensors or some such
<khakane> http://www.bigafro.org/dark.png -- could someone help me fix this font issue?
<lab> ok. it's time to upgrade to kde4.2 --- is there a how to for that ?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> see the topic? :)
<khakane> guess no one has any ideas on this font issue?
<lab> thnks Dr_Willis_AAO :-)
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> kdelibs5 4:4.1.96 is the rc of kde 4.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> doktoreas: yes
<doktoreas> JontheEchidna, thx mate
<JontheEchidna> no problem
<Dr_Willis_AAO> i will never understand version 3ing
<Dr_Willis_AAO> #ing :)
 * ScottK-laptop waves to a|wen (testing a new quassel snapshot).
<khakane> i have 2 monitors, both desktops are in folder view, main screen i can switch back and forth to desktop view, 2nd monitor i cannot
<khakane> now if my icons didnt show up on both screens
<nlbs> Hi! Guys
<nlbs> Can anybody Please take a Look at this ?
<nlbs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6583039#post6583039
<nlbs> Plese help me out I am stuck I cant use my external hard disk
<nlbs> and This is urgent
<yoritomo> hello,
<nlbs> Hi!
<yoritomo> how to pass on sudo when browsing in dolphin , is it any shortkey to do that ?
<nlbs> Did you mean be a root in Dolphin ?
<mani_> can anybody tell me how to play mp3 in kubuntu it says mp3 support not install
<yoritomo> kde of course
<yoritomo> mani_ install medibuntu and ff codecs
<yoritomo> mp3 is not included in the synaptics of ubuntu due to copyrights
<nlbs> Can anybody Please take a Look at this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6583039#post6583039
<mani_> ok
<nlbs> amarok Installs it automatically if net is up
<yoritomo> just type medibuntu in google
<yoritomo> you gonna find it
<nlbs> Can anybody Please take a Look at this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6583039#post6583039
<marius__> hello ppl, how can I install apache2, mysql5 and php5 from konsole?
<nlbs> sudo apt-get install php apache mysql
<nlbs> first check by
<nlbs> sudo apt-cache search php
<nlbs> sudo apt-cache search apache
<nlbs> sudo apt-cache search mysql
<astromme> nlbs: "sudo chown -R neel /path/to/drive"
<astromme> However
<astromme> if you want to have th nlbs username and plasma breaks
<astromme> remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* and you should be fine
<nlbs> Now I dont have the nlbs User
<nlbs> I've used userdel on it
<astromme> nlbs: if your plasma breaks you should still be able to get a terminal up after you log in by doing alt-f2 and then entering konsole
<nlbs> Now My username is neel
<astromme> nlbs: Good, so do the chown command above
<nlbs> That was teh first time I saw Plasma so I had no other way that get panicked
<astromme> What's happening is your neel user id is 1001 while your nlbs was 1000. So, things are still owned by 1000 and you need to change them to 1001
<nlbs> But Whenever I connect some External HDD with ext File system I cant chown it
<astromme> are you sudoing?
<marius__> I get: "You tried to open index.php, which is  a php file". any solution? is it possible that I there is no module for php?
<marius__> in the browser
<astromme> sudo chown -R neel /path/to/filesystem
<nlbs> `neel` UID is 1002 and `neel` GID is 1000
<nlbs> neel:x:1002:1000::/home/neel:/bin/bash
<astromme> Yes, but the UID of the filesystem is 1000 and the GROUP is root. it goes user:group
<astromme> change that to neel:x:1000:1000::/home/neel:/bin/bash and you're good to go
<astromme> you don't need the chown then
<nlbs> But Its not a Solution
<marius__> any idea for me?
<astromme> why not?
<nlbs> I cant chown it everytime I connect
<nlbs> I cant chown it everytime I connect
<astromme> then change your /etc/password
<nlbs> what Change ?
<astromme>  s/password/passwd
<astromme> see my above comment. change youor UID to 1000
<nlbs> I tried but If I do that kde fails to Start
<astromme> nlbs: yes because your home directory is still on UID 1002
<astromme> so you need to chmod something
<astromme> you can either do it to /home or to /media/mydrive
<techbw> hi all
<nlbs> Thanks
<nlbs> You got teh point
<nlbs> the**
<astromme> techbw: hi
<nlbs> Is there any other possibility of errors ?
<astromme> nlbs: only if you chown'd something outside of your /home
<nlbs> There is nothing like taht
<techbw> what program can I use to make a full backup of my partitions, have everything the way I like and I want to save it, so that while playing I don't mess things up
<techbw> I just want to learn without messing things up
<nlbs> Ok I'll give it a try
<nlbs> <techbw>: I donno such a software but I strongly believe that such software exists
<nlbs> however I would do something like this
<nlbs> dd if=/dev/sdaN of=sdaN.bak
<techbw> I used to use ghost on windows, I have downloaded ghost4linux, but it does not look simple as ghost for windows
<nlbs> and store sdaN.bak as backup Files
<dueyfinster> Anyone have any recommendations for (all keys usueable) multi-media keyboard and mouse combo?
<nlbs> and do the same on all drives
<techbw> I have read alot about dd but I am not confident that my knowlege to restore etc...would be sufficient
<nlbs> and latter dd if=sdaN.bak of=/dev/sdaN
<astromme> techbw: the dd *should* work however if you're screwing with partitions be careful
<astromme> if you change /etc/fstab it's better to copy the whole drive with if=/dev/sda
<techbw> I need somthing that can be done via live cd, or should I ask would apt2cd backup everything that I have installed, and configured
<astromme> err, not fstab
<astromme> with "sudo fdisk" if you do anything to your partitions
<nlbs> Ya astromme is right it would be even easy too just copy the whole hard disk
<nlbs> you dont even need to reinstall your OS
<nlbs> even your mbr is backed Up
<techbw> i would need to re-install grub wouldn't I
<techbw> if it really goes wrong
<astromme> techbw: not if you dd the entire drive
<astromme> if you dd a single partition, yes, you would
<astromme> but /dev/sda includes the MBR
<techbw> so dd, basically is a ghost like program...copying the entire disk to a single file?
<khakane> not really but sure
<astromme> dd is a blockwise copy
<nlbs> dd is a programm that does low level read/write
<nlbs> and yes You can view your backups without restoring it from a live Disk
<nlbs> just do
<techbw> but the ending file would be the same size as the hard drive, not true, I don't want to backup free space ;-)
<nlbs> mount -o loop /tmp/mountPoint /path/to/sdaN.bak
<nlbs> Hey I forgot to ask one thing
<techbw> how does one send a message like astrome sent me, showing my name: and message in red
<nlbs> If I change my UID to 1000 then how would I chmod $HOME ?? chown 1000 $HOME ??
<nlbs> am I right ?
<wesley_> how do i find out what for chipset my wlan0 usb uses ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<wesley_> it using a ralink, that what i get from the site, but i need to know more precise
<wesley_> it working under linux
<wesley_> And i wanna know how its called
<wesley_> lspci
<techbw> wesley:  lspci
<techbw> you should see chipset for your wireles
<techbw> s
<BluesKaj> wesley_ , lspci | grep Ethernet
<wesley_> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<wesley_> lol getting smarter everday i remeber the command
<wesley_> but with that i only see the lan, the wlan0 doesnt show, but works
<nlbs> after I changed my UID from 1002 to 1000 I issued sudo chown 1000 -R $HOME
<nlbs> Oh! I got
<techbw> ~dd
<techbw> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<techbw> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<nlbs> google dd
<nlbs> it will take less than 30 mins to learn dd
<BluesKaj> !wifi | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wesley_> http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RTUSB D70-1.1.3.0 D71W-1.1.7.0 UI-1.3.0.0_2006_11_10.dmg  thats links the hardware site to, so its one of ralink
<nlbs> Its very interesting
<marius> can anyone help me with my apache?
<marius> I can't open php's in browser
<marius> and when I type "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<marius> I get
<wesley_> http://www.peakhardware.com/DB/Products/Networking/Network Adaptors/USB 2.0 Adaptors/PEAKII Mini Wireless LAN Adapter/PEAK II WUG2670 LnxDrv2400_070123.tar.gz for Linux, but that works
<Guest59050> :
<Guest59050> * Starting web server apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name,using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Guest59050> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Guest59050> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Guest59050> Unable to open logs
<Guest59050>                                                                          [fail]
<Guest59050> what's that?
<Guest59050> help please
<techbw> k now I need to know something, restoring the dd file back to hard disk, I could boot from live cd then dd back to disk like so dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/hdx
<p_quarles> Guest59050: what command did you use to start Apache? also,
<p_quarles> !paste | Guest59050
<ubottu> Guest59050: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<techbw> another question does dd work with any file system?  would it work with ntfs, fat32?
<wesley_> The usb wlan I bought get detected without problems in Linux :)
<p_quarles> techbw: dd copies bits, so its essentially agnostic about filesystem details or any other data
<techbw> p_quarles, thanx, I get the idea, but would agnostic be the right word for this situation
<techbw> had to look it up :-)
<p_quarles> techbw: never a bad thing to improve your vocabulary
<cuznt> unless your vocabulary is learning slack jawed yokel
<techbw> thanks for the help guys, going to make a copy of drive now.
<techbw> cheers
<p_quarles> techbw: be very careful with dd; it can be destructive if used improperly
<morgan> sera
<jpedroza> I asked this in the nvidia channel, but I figure it wouldn't hurt in here as well. I chenged the quality settings in the nvidia-settings app and now when I log in I get a black screen and a mouse pointer. Anyone know how to reset back to defaults?
<Guest95373> hey,any idea to help me solve the problem? I already have those packages installed, but I cannot open php files at localhost. html's I can open. so apache is working but can't open php's. what's wrong pls help me out
<Guest95373> pls.pls
<Guest95373> this is critical for me
<Guest95373> :(
<MaleXachi> Hello Again :-)
<MaleXachi> 	
<MaleXachi> Does anyone know if there is a Video Converter to Xvid movies to DVD movie to convert with subtitles for linux kubuntu? :-O
<tobor> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<johannes_> hi, is there an xfce channel?
<tobor> yes
<tobor> easy to find out too. just /j #xfce
<johannes_> in xfce i got the problem that after a while the screen (after the screensaver started, it turns shady),but the shadyness does not go away anymre
<johannes_> moving mouse doesnt help
<johannes_> anybody any idea?
<tobor>  /j #xfce
<cuznt> nah you got to go johannes type /join #xfce
 * cuznt personally uses a mouse trap
<Raylz> hm, flash doesnt work in konqueror
<Raylz> flashplugin-nonfree is installed and konqueror finds it
<p_quarles> Raylz: it works, but only with a few sites; unfortunately, Firefox or Opera is needed for Flash
<Raylz> p_quarles: how come?
<p_quarles> Raylz: because the Flash plugin for Linux is poorly written
<MaleXachi> Weet er iemand een video converter voor kubuntu?
<MaleXachi> Anybody know a video converter for kubuntu?
<Raylz> p_quarles: i know, on the one hand its not your fault, on the other hand it should work because of the users
<Raylz> same with webdesign
<Raylz> it should even work on IE
<Raylz> so if its possible
<Raylz> p_quarles: with firefox, it should work in konqueror
<p_quarles> Raylz: thanks for your interesting opinions
<p_quarles> Raylz: you are now on my ignore list
<Raylz> retard
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<henne> err
<henne> is a linuxnewb allowed to post a question in this channel? :<
<p_quarles> henne: yep; there might be better channels for non-Kubuntu questions, but go ahead and ask
<henne> :>
<p_quarles> !ask > henne
<ubottu> henne, please see my private message
<henne> kk
<henne> !ask why cant i see my old windows files on C: ? i installed kubuntu 8.10 on c, and now i cant see my music etc which is on c ^^and no, i didnt erase them, in windows i can still use and see them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p_quarles> henne: the "!" at the beginning is for commanding the bot :)
<henne> ... emberassing ^^
<p_quarles> lol, no worries
<p_quarles> henne: did you use the Windows based installer, or did you create a new partition for Kubuntu?
<henne> used the one for windows, cause the earlier try in the bios didnt run, dunno why
<henne> i even tried switchin off all other hdds except the new one i bought for linux ^
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<henne> hi
<doktoreas> I am trying to configure akonadi to avoid some errors..it doesn't find a mysql server
<doktoreas> in the setting it asks for mysql executable..which file is it?
<p_quarles> doktoreas: probably /usr/bin/mysql - but try which mysql
<doktoreas> p_quarles: ok I'll try with it
<sKr> p_quarles no idea on my question? ^
<hjuyttfrtter> ciao
<p_quarles> sKr: not really, since I'm not familiar at all with Wubi
<sKr> err, okay :> ty anyways
<stanley_> hey can anyone help me connect and transfer my music to my ipod using amarok??
<doktoreas> anyone has got a succesfully akonadi with no error :D ?
<slow-motion> hi
<MaleXachi> 	
<MaleXachi> How to install tar.gz package? :-O
<jpedroza> Good morning. I just ran an update for the Jaunty (development branch) and it removed the nvidia-glx-180 package. I restored that package with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180, which proceeded to remove my X installation. Now when I try and remove the nvidia-glx-180 package, I get an error that it can't find usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<jpedroza> I am guessing it can't find it because it just removed it
<jpedroza> I have tried installing xorg, but it tries to remove the nvidia driver as well.
<jpedroza> And of course fails on that missing file error.
<jpedroza> Anybody home?
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Are you around, by chance?
<jpedroza> Is there a way to force a package to remove?
<juanescobarsamur> register jces1984 juanescobarsamurio@gmail.com
<dwidmann> jpedroza: if it can't find that file, make that file so it has something to delete :)
<jpedroza> dwidmann: That worked! Now my only issue is why does an nvidia driver package remove xorg?
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: You around?
<zicada> guys, how come it autoloads the snd_hda_intel module even when i have it turned off in bios ?
<zicada> where do i configure what modules not to autoload at boot ? not used to kubuntu/ubuntu in that regard
<ubuntu> www,hotmIL.COM
<raidenovich> salut guys, i have 2 directories on 2 pc´s, on directory 1  i want to backup all the data from directory 2 everytime i press a button or something like that... anyone got a solution, please?
<ectospasm> raidenovich: look up the dirvish scripts
<ectospasm> raidenovich: it uses rsync to backup directories, remotely if necessary
<zicada> nm, found it
<raidenovich> ectospasm: forgot to mention it, does it work with a samba folder?
<ectospasm> raidenovich: samba is independent of dirvish.  It works on the underlying partition, so samba is irrelevent
<raidenovich> ok, thank you, im gonna give it a shot
<shay_> guys im having a problem: most of the configurations i make - main menu configs, desktop configs and even some system updates are not being saved, as if their folders are read only or somethin
<rickey> how do you check what verison of kubuntu one has on there computers,where do you look???
<fuser> hi
<fuser> hi
<dwidmann> rickey: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fuser> /links
<stanley_> guys please i really need someone;s help, my computer won;t even detect my ipod
<stanley_> i need help getting music onto it...
<fuser> hey i am new to irc, i just want to know, how to join different channels
<rickey> ok i have 8.04 how do i get 8.10?
<fuser> rickey, go to update
<dwidmann> rickey: http://www.kubuntu.org/month/2008/10
<rickey> ok i am in adeptmanger
<fuser> and enarickey go to software sources and click the update tab
<fuser> and in releasse upgrade check the normal releases
<Jahmon> hi - I need some wifi help if anyone is around
<fuser> rickey not update but software sources
<rickey> softwhere scores is under what tab?
<Jahmon> I install restricted extras last night via wifi, rebooted - and now my wifi doesnt work - its failing to come back up after i disabled it - cant find any wifi networks - yet i reboot to windows and network is there
<fuser> application-settings, if you are in kde
<Jahmon> is there any way to force my wifi to reinstall without internet access - i rely on wifi for net access - if it doesnt work im kind of screwed
<Jahmon> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jahmon> can anyone help me with wifi not working since i disabled it and re-enabled it
<Jahmon> a bug maybe?
<stanley_> can anyone hel me with my ipod woes...every program i use says it is not being recognized although it mounts
<fuser> what programms any example
<ytoox> hey, I am using an atheros card and the internet acts very strange when I use the wireless.
<robin0800> Jahmon: this might be more useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ytoox> can anynone here help me figure out the problem?
<Jahmon> robin0800 it doesnt help me much when i cant access it in kubuntu :*(
<robin0800> Jahmon: how are you doing irc then
<Jahmon> windows
<Jahmon> gonna have to google and save
<Jahmon> and reboot
<Jahmon> and cry
<Jahmon> its so weird it worked till i disabled it, then when i re-enabled it cant find any networks
<Jahmon> and card is listed in ifconfig
<Jahmon> gonna try reboot and set it manually
<ytoox> could it be that the linux-backports package is installed for two kernel versions that affects the wireless internet?
<Jahmon> thanks
<Jahmon> is the linux-backports package part of the restricted extras?
<Jahmon> caus that all ive installed
<robin0800> Jahmon: you have tried internet and then knetworkmanager in the menu
<Jahmon> yes robin0800
<Jahmon> its an atheros card
<Jahmon> netgear wg311t
<Jahmon> gonna restart
<Jahmon> and try manually
<Jahmon> peace
<stanley_> fuser: I have been trying to connect using amarok, banshee and gtkpod
<Bauldrick> stanley_: what does your ipod show up as in /media
<stanley_> media/disk bauldrick
<xp-killer> anyone know how to use media tomb server??
<xp-killer> i cant seem to put the directory HOME in it
<raidenovich> that should be possible xp-killer
<raidenovich> do other folders work?
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  i seing the folder yes
<ytoox> can anyone help me?
<raidenovich> for which device are you using media tomb xp-killer
<stanley_> when it connects it goes into disk mode, is that normal bauldrick??
<xp-killer> raidenovich: but i want it to see my home folder
<ytoox> these channels are useless
<xp-killer> raidenovich: yea
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Are you around by chance?
<xp-killer> raidenovich: im only seing 1 folder in media tomb"database"thats the onlything my ps3 can see,but now i want my ps3 to see my home folder how can i add home folder in media tomb?
<raidenovich> u use media tomb for ps3?
<raidenovich> there is a better program
<raidenovich> based on java
<raidenovich> interested?
<BluesKaj> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<xp-killer> raidenovich: im not just using it for my ps3 but also my sis laptop
<xp-killer> raidenovich: tell me the name?
<raidenovich> http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list
<raidenovich> download the linux file, extract it, make the ./pms.sh executable and run it
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  i never go tru in my life to install them weird folders
<turuburu> ih guys
<turuburu> kde-guidance-powermanager does not show me cpu selector. maybe i disabled some serviecs?
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> how can i install mysql on kubuntu
<wizardslovak> !myqsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myqsl
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get install mysql mysql-server
<jpedroza> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<raidenovich> how can i mount a samba network folder?
<wizardslovak> i only need mysql and php
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  how do i make the ./pms.sh and run it? i extract to hold folder already
<raidenovich> sudo mount -t smbfs (smb://xxxxxxxxx) (mountpoint?)
<jpedroza> raidenovich: you can use the mount command like this: mount -t cifs //ServerName/Share /mountpoint
<jpedroza> raidenovich: cifs is the new fs type
<raidenovich> thank you, is it then always mounted when i start the computer?
<raidenovich> xp-killer:  sudo chmod 777 ./pms.sh
<raidenovich> no withouth ./ sorry
<raidenovich> then you run it with ./pms.sh
<jpedroza> raidenovich: No, to mount on boot you need to modify /etc/fstab as root and add in those parameters. You will also want to add username and password params in fstab or it will prompt you for them on boot
<xp-killer> raidenovich: in konsole i hav to typê " sudo chmod 777 ./pms.sh"?
<raidenovich> jpedroza: also when i have guest = ok?
<raidenovich> xp-killer:  you type in sudo chmod 777 PMS.sh in the folder where it is located
<raidenovich> then you run it with ./PMS.sh
<jpedroza> raidenovich: In that case, no.
<wizardslovak> lol i am getting error " couldnt find package mysql"
<raidenovich> okey i try mounting now
<xp-killer> raidenovich: i dont understand
<raidenovich> what part?
<xp-killer> raidenovich: im only where to extract the folder thats it
<xp-killer> to make creat dontunderstand
<raidenovich> they are extracted, right?
<xp-killer> yea
<raidenovich> okay, just type in sudo chmod 777 PMS.sh to make the file executable
<raidenovich> you have to be in the folder where the file is located
<xp-killer> just open any console and write that?
<raidenovich> yes, but  you have to be in the right folder
<gstnet> hey, how to go about compiling kde 3 apps on intrepid ?
<xp-killer> raidenovich:
<xp-killer> xp-killer@linux:~$ sudo chmod 777 PMS.sh
<xp-killer> chmod: cannot access `PMS.sh': No such file or directory
<demarco> hey all
<demarco> very impressed with ubuntu
<raidenovich> ? are you in the right folder?
<raidenovich> you extracted all your files in ~?
<raidenovich> jpedroza:  i get an error
<raidenovich> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount 192.168.1.3/laptop
<raidenovich> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: try using ./PMS.sh
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: is the filename capitalised like that
<ActionParsnip> ?
<raidenovich> no, ActionParsnip the file is not executeable yet
<jpedroza> raidenovich: format is //ipadd/share
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: chmod +x ./PMS.h
<raidenovich> it even doesnt exist ... i dont think he is in the right folder
<jpedroza> raidenovich: the double whacks are required
<xp-killer> :s
<raidenovich> raiden@laptop:~$ sudo mount -t cifs smb://192.168.1.3/laptop /home/raiden/Server/
<xp-killer> thats why i never got tru to install them .sh things
<raidenovich> its very easy
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: make sure you are in the right folder first, 777 really is a bit overkill
<xp-killer> i had never get how to do it
<jpedroza> raidenovich: remove the smb: from that command
<jpedroza> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.3/laptop /home/raiden/Server/
<raidenovich> okay, done
<raidenovich> lol, works
<raidenovich> thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you need to mark its a executable with +x
<xp-killer> :s
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then run it with ./<script name  here>
<raidenovich> xp-killer:  did you extract it correctly?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: make sure you are in the same folder as the file
<raidenovich> you have to browse to the folder where pms.sh is located
<xp-killer> raidenovich: yes the folder is on my desktop
<raidenovich> wait ill look in the package
<raidenovich> then you have to browse there inthe terminal
<raidenovich> cd Desktop/FOLDERNAME
<xp-killer> how?
<xp-killer> ok
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: ok we'll do this the spoonfeed way. Where is the file?
<raidenovich> should be cd Desktop/pms-linux-1.03
<xp-killer> raidenovich: yea just when enter the folder its there
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: ok the here is the entire command
<raidenovich> or lets do it the other way
<ActionParsnip> cd ~Desktop/pms-linux-1.03; chmod +x ./*.bin
<raidenovich> just browse to that folder with dolphin
<raidenovich> press F4
<raidenovich> type in sudo chmod +x PMS.sh
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you then run: ls
<raidenovich> then ./PMS.sh
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you will see it show in green (executable)
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then type: ./PMS.sh
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: like raidenovich says
<raidenovich> jpedroza:  how can i edit the fstab?
<xp-killer> raidenovich: f4 not doing nothing it just openning a tag in konvo
<raidenovich> ? :S
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: my commnds do the whole thing for you
<raidenovich> yeah, try that
<xp-killer> raidenovich: u told me just press F4
<roozbehonline> Hi all
<raidenovich> well, that opens a terminal in the place where you are
<roozbehonline> I have a problem !
<jpedroza> raidenovich: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<jpedroza> roozbehonline: sup?
<roozbehonline> when i open adept package manager
<raidenovich> yeah i got that one, but where do i add "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.3/laptop /home/raiden/Server/"
<jpedroza> raidenovich: Just add a line that says //servernameorip/Share     Mountpoint     cifs      defaults   0,0
<ActionParsnip> roozbehonline: any more info would be great
<jpedroza> that is the format
<raidenovich> is that case sensitive?
<raidenovich> okay, thank you jpedroza, did it
<wizardslovak> okk i installed mysql and php , how do i start mysql?
<jpedroza> raidenovich: np
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  ok i open the terminal where i am
<wizardslovak> how do i configure?
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: sudo service mysqld start
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: To have it start at boot sudo chkconfig mysqld on
<gstnet> are kde3 apps using kde3 kio slaves or kde4 kio slaves ?
<raidenovich> you opened the terminal in the folder where PMS.sh is located?
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: configure with mysqladmin
<ActionParsnip> roozbehonline: wb, wassup with your adept?
<xp-killer> raidenovich: xp-killer@linux:~/Desktop/pms-linux-1.03$ yea
<raidenovich> okay,
<wizardslovak> jpedroza: do you know any site where i can read about mysql on kubuntu?? i checked google but nothing helpfull
<raidenovich> now type in
<raidenovich> sudo chmod +x PMS.sh
<jpedroza> gstnet: Some of the kio slaves are not functional under kde4
<raidenovich> why is 777 overkill ActionParsnip
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: mysql is pretty much the same on any POSIX platform, any tutorial should work
<xp-killer> raidenovich: nothing happen after it ask me for me passw
<raidenovich> yes, thats ok
<gstnet> jpedroza: fish works fine in kde4 apps, but not in quanta (kde3) app. I am trying to figure out what needs to be fixed there
<raidenovich> now
<ActionParsnip> raidenovich: it gives rwx to everyone on the system
<raidenovich> type in ./PMS.sh
<raidenovich> well its just a plain program? : /
<wizardslovak> only think i want is to make mysql server, php and use vbulletin
<jpedroza> gstnet: Quanta needs to be fixed. The kioslaves for fish, sftp, etc are not available in KDE4
<ActionParsnip> raidenovich: which isnt needed as it'll only be needed by the owner
<jpedroza> gstnet: For now there is no fix, other than to use sshfs or regular ftp, both of which work
<xp-killer> raidenovich: ok it open a big page ps3 media
<raidenovich> ;)
<raidenovich> now start your playstation 3
<gstnet> jpedroza: yeah i know that
<raidenovich> go to the movie section in the XMB
<jim88> hi all .. does anyone know of a way to have a form emailed to someone ... have them fill it out and click a link to have it returned to sender?
<raidenovich> and there should be a green arrow
<gstnet> jpedroza: i am new to kubuntu and so far i love it, but i really miss fish from quanta
<gstnet> jpedroza: adn just to piss me off fish works in konquerer
<jpedroza> gstnet: There aren't many developers on Quanta 4 right now, I am going to start working with them to help.
<gstnet> jpedroza: my understanding was that quanta will die
<ActionParsnip> jim88: could send the form as a blank form in an email which can be edtted when they hit reply
<gstnet> jpedroza: well not really die, but move to be kdevelop plugin
<jpedroza> jim88: That isn't really a linux question, but rather a scripting question. check in #php, #perl, or #javascript
<jpedroza> gstnet: The editor is becoming kdevelop, instead of Kate, but other than that, it should stay the same
<raidenovich> can you see it in the XMB xp-killer?
<roozbehonline> Hi All
<jim88> ahhh ok
<gstnet> jpedroza: well that is good news
<roozbehonline> I have a problem with adept in KDE 4.2
<ActionParsnip> jim88: you dont have to complicate stuff
<jpedroza> gstnet: Of course, with it being FOSS, we can make it whatever we wnat. =)
<xp-killer> raidenovich: yea but the ps3 only sees media tome
<ActionParsnip> jim88: the simplest answer is always best
<jpedroza> roozbehonline: What issue are you having?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | roozbehonline
<ubottu> roozbehonline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raidenovich> ?? cant be
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: loot at this
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: http://i43.tinypic.com/dyxi4h.png
<raidenovich> what does the program say?
<raidenovich> should be a picture of playstation and "ps3 has been found"
<xp-killer> raidenovich: i had to rescan and add a directory
<raidenovich> now its working?
<jpedroza> roozbehonline: Are you running the pre-release of Jaunty? If so, you might have to edit your sources.list file in /etc/apt manually, as they appear to be working on that part of Adept
<xp-killer> raidenovich: tanks it works if i had money i will send u but im dead brok from christmas and new year lol
<wizardslovak> ook noob question, apt-get is for getting aplications , what is command if you want remove application from system?
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: apt-get remove
<raidenovich> np xp-killer
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: You can also use Adept in KDE
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: i am running intrepid
<ali_> hi everyone i have a problem
<xp-killer> raidenovich: so if i have to run the ps3 media server i have to go tru the console thing againg?
<ali_> i am unable to play .wmv file on Kubuntu machine
<Jahmon> sigh so i had to reinstall to fix the wifi issue - nothing helped
<raidenovich> yep, you can make a shellscript if you want
<Jahmon> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ali_> I cant hear the audio
<raidenovich> but i couldnt get it to work by now
<raidenovich> :D
<Jahmon> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> roozbehonline: just use: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<demarco> what is the best windows simulator for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> roozbehonline: add the repo to the end of the file
<ActionParsnip> !best | demarco
<Jahmon> i use virtual box demarco
<ubottu> demarco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ali_> can you tell me how to instal... codes on MPLAYER... i have even tried opening the file using VLC.. but still the same
<jpedroza> demarco: I too, use VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> demarco: how do yuo mean "simulator"?
<Jahmon> !virtualbox | demarco
<ubottu> demarco: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: i used this commanf
<xp-killer> raidenovich: i close off the server how do i reopend it?
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: command
<BluesKaj> jpedroza , adept is the default kde package manager..synaptic is the gnome package manager. Not a fan of gnome but synaptic is better than adept about dependencies and fixing broken pkges
<raidenovich> you have to do it with the console
<raidenovich> xp-killer:
<demarco> I use Wine, but it handles "Freemind" very jittery and buggy. Freemind is java based
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: i replaced all sources !
<demarco> i will try virtual box
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: and i entered sudo pat-get update
<jpedroza> BluesKaj: True, but since this the Kubuntu room, I thought I would stick with the KDE defaults
<roozbehonline> jpedroza: but i have this problem yet
<jpedroza> =)
<ActionParsnip> demarco: if its java based it can be ran if you have java installed in linux
<ActionParsnip> demarco: java is java
<Jahmon> demarco virtual box is a virtual machine - it allows you to run windows within linux
<BluesKaj> jpedroza , got give credit where it's due :)
<BluesKaj> gotta
<xp-killer> raidenovich: ok tanks.and the shell u were saying how does that work?
<Jahmon> what is a good codec pack to allow me to play video/mp3 etc?
<demarco> but Freemind software is not for ubuntu. would you know how to install it regardless?
<ActionParsnip> demarco: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=7118&package_id=161831&release_id=574421
<p_quarles> Jahmon: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jahmon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - is that what i need for video / mp3 support?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras , Jahmon
<jpedroza> BluesKaj: I prefer apt-get on CLI to just about anything else, but I am oldschool
<raidenovich> couldnt configure it by now xp-killer
<ActionParsnip> demarco: theres the debs for it
<raidenovich> should be pretty easy though
<Jahmon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - is that what i need for video / mp3 support? or do i use kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xp-killer> raidenovich: im a noob dont know mutch only know how to install from adept
<BluesKaj> jpedroza , sometimes apt or even aptityude sre sufficient ...I use them a lot
<ActionParsnip> demarco: its also on the repositorys
<p_quarles> Jahmon: they give you almost the same thing; install both if you like
<Jahmon> is there a difference between running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras / sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> damn KB , still acting up
<ActionParsnip> demarco: sudo apt-get install freemind
<ActionParsnip> demarco: and it will install for you
<Jahmon> last time i installed the restricted extras i could not play mp3
<demarco> let me try
<Jahmon> but i will try again
<raidenovich> xp-killer: you can ask here how to create a skript to run your ./PMS.sh ...
<Jahmon> what is the best way to start a pppoe connection in kubuntu? i was using sudo pppeoconf
<Jahmon> is their a gui?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: how to create a skript to run your ./PMS.sh?
<raidenovich> and make it executable so that you just have to click on a symbol
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its the command to execute the script
<Jahmon> what is the best way to start a pppoe connection in kubuntu? i was using sudo pppeoconf - is there a gui menu i can use? my terminal is shaky
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: yea
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you run ls can you see the file?
<roozbehonline> HI all
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip:  i want to do it so it can be an ico insted of going in DOS all the time
<roozbehonline> I have a problem
<roozbehonline> look at this : http://i43.tinypic.com/dyxi4h.png
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its a terminal, not DOS
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: ok i see the file in green
<raidenovich> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: thats great
<raidenovich> he can run the file
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: type: ./PMS.sh
<raidenovich> he wants some sort of shortcut
<raidenovich> so that he just have to click on an icon to run that skript
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you should be able to double click on the file to run it now
 * mneptok whispers "it's 'script' with a 'c'"
<raidenovich> thanks :P
<ActionParsnip> demarco: is it installing?
<BluesKaj> roozbehonline, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then paste it in pastebin
<demarco> it said it was already installed
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: cool it works tanks
<demarco> does not show up inside my applications
<raidenovich> sry didnt know xp-killer
<ActionParsnip> demarco: thats fine, type freemind in konsole and it will run
<ActionParsnip> demarco: you may find it in your menus
<xp-killer> raidenovich: one last help.i does write done these things to memories how to install or config stuff
<demarco> what area of my menus
<blip-> hi, the right side panel hide button on the main panel of KDE3 does't work for me... it doesn't do anything.  the button on the left works fine though.
<xp-killer> raidenovich: so from the start i open the console with F4 then what after?
<demarco> hold on
<ActionParsnip> demarco: i couldnt tell you , i dont use kwin. If you run kmenuedit you can ad it wherever you wish
<wizardslovak> doea anyone has any experience with mysql and vbulletin??
<demarco> wow
<demarco> you are genius!
<raidenovich> well, its different everytime xp-killer
<demarco> thank you guys so much
<xp-killer> raidenovich: its not the same way to install all .sh files?
<raidenovich> you didnt install it
<raidenovich> it was installed
<raidenovich> you just made it executable and run it
<xp-killer> raidenovich: i turn it to an excutable first right?
<xp-killer> raidenovich: how did i make it an exe?
<roozbehonline> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/meb6992f
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  the comand?
<raidenovich> sudo chmod +x *****.sh
<raidenovich> is sudo even necessary?
<ActionParsnip> demarco: np bro
<ActionParsnip> raidenovich: only if the file is not owned by him
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: exe is a windows file
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: the +x has now made it executable
<xp-killer> raidenovich:  ok
<xp-killer> raidenovich: then i did ./PMS.sh?
<raidenovich> yes, thats the way to run a shell script
<BluesKaj> roozbehonline , the 'experimental' deb repos caused me some probs in the past ...as well as the last deb repos in your list ..not stable IIRC
<xp-killer> raidenovich: ok tanks i wrote it down
<raidenovich> no prob
<roozbehonline> BluesKaj: i must remove this repos ?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you right click the file -> properties you may be able to set it to run in a konsole
<BluesKaj> roozbehonline , make sure you have your third party repos in adept enabled as well.
<BluesKaj> roozbehonline , then do a sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<base10k> Hi all, if i wanted to modify an existing kde plasmoid (The digital clock) how would i go about it? I'm going to try to add some more options (such as displaying the timezone on a newline, allowing the user to add text of their own etc)
<PhilRod> base10k: they might be able to help in #plasma
<base10k> PhilRod: great, thanks :)
<jpedroza> Anyone in here gotten the nvidia drivers to work with the latest version of xorg in Jaunty?
<PhilRod> base10k: no problem. Good luck!
<BluesKaj> jpedroza ,you really should ask that Q in #kubunu+1
<BluesKaj> oops
<jpedroza> BluesKaj: There is a +1 room! That is what I get for not paying attention
<jordi> hello
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu+1
<jordi> alguien de España
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jordi> ok, es la primera vez y estoy trasteando, no sabia que existia esto
<xp-killer> raidenovich: i move the folder from my desktop to my home folder now i can get the ps3 media to detect the ps3.how do i debug the log file?
<elliott> is there a way to put knetworkmanager in offline mode from the command line, or otherwise a way to stop networking without killing processes?
<jpedroza> elliott: You can use ifconfig <interface> down to down a connection
<jpedroza> elliott: Like: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<elliott> jpedroza: knetworkmanager immediately brings it back up
<jpedroza> hmmmm, isn't there a disable interface option in knetworkmanager as well?
<elliott> yes, from the GUI there is
<elliott> but i want to do it from the command line
<jpedroza> not sure, when I down an IF it doesn't get reactivated...
<tictric> 4.2beta, strigi doesn't run here which I was told it was supposed to from 4.2 on?
<xz01d> Привет ребят.
<Pici> !ru | xz01d
<ubottu> xz01d: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<marius> how do I install caffeine on kubuntu? seems I can't find it anywhere
<marius> ?
<marius> help pls
<marius> dragon player can't have the job done
<xp-killer> question: do i need internet to use a server like from laptop to laptop using the same router?
<shadeslayer> marius:did you try adept???
<marius> oh
<marius> It's kaffeine not Caffeine
<marius> so dumb...
<marius> hehe
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer kaffeine is no longer default on Intrepid
<shadeslayer> ohh
<alan_> ?
<shadeslayer> didnt notice
<marius> nope it isn't
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | marius
<ubottu> marius: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<raidenovich> is there any way to get 1 window from one computer to another? but not vnc ... i want only 1 window not the whole screen
<Guest56596> kaffeine is not default but it should be for it's able to download necesary codecs itself, unlike dragon player
<shadeslayer> Use VLC it has almost all the codecs
<alan_> someone know some funny chan
<jpedroza> raidenovich: What are you trying to accomplish?
<alan_> ok thanks
<jpedroza> raidenovich: You can export your xdisplay to any other computer running x11...
<raidenovich> well, i want irc running on a computer which is online 24/7 and sometimes i want to "login" with my laptop to use it...
<jpedroza> raidenovich: not sure if this would work for you or not...
<jpedroza> raidenovich: http://www.hungry.com/~jamie/xexport.html
<raidenovich> thanks, i will read it
<bukharin> hello. i'm trying to diagnose a very annoying problem i'm experiencing with my kubuntu intrepid. sometimes during normal use, the system will slow down to a crawl, the HD LED will show great activity and plasma cpu usage will spike using all available cpu time. The problem seems to be related to firefox, as this is always open when it happens,but i can't confirm, as firefox is normally open in any session. If i login with another user (ie,
<bukharin> now), the problem does not appear, even with same apps and similar usage patterns. any idea?
<bukharin> any pointers on where to even begin looking would be greatly appreaciated.
<shadeslayer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omicron23> hi. I am on ubuntu 8.10 and I want to install the kde 4.2rc1. what package do I have to install after I added the repo as mentioned on kubuntu.org?
<bukharin> shadeslayer hi, i was trying to help you yesterday, but i think i was unable. i seem to recall you had a problem with installation?
<bukharin> shadeslayer somewhat related to a missing hp partition?
<shadeslayer> bukharin:that problem was sorted
<shadeslayer> he formatted the partition
<bukharin> good to hear.
<shadeslayer> i told my friend to download a recovery disk
<shadeslayer> its legit
<BluesKaj> omicron23 , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bukharin> would that recreate the hp partition?
<bukharin> or it makes it unnecesary?
<seele> is there something weird with 4.1.4's konsole? the scrollbar is on the left side and the TERM seems to be messed up
<bukharin> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<omicron23> BluesKaj, oh, that easy =) thank you!
<bukharin> hello. i'm trying to diagnose a very annoying problem i'm experiencing with my kubuntu intrepid. sometimes during normal use, the system will slow down to a crawl, the HD LED will show great activity and plasma cpu usage will spike using all available cpu time. The problem seems to be related to firefox, as this is always open when it happens,but i can't confirm, as firefox is normally open in any session. If i login with another user (ie,
<bukharin> now), the problem does not appear, even with same apps and similar usage patterns. any idea? (repeating the rather long question, pardon the flood)
<TraceRoute> How do i show the locational bar in dolphin?
<jussi01> TraceRoute: click the location
<TraceRoute> hahaha
<TraceRoute> sorry
<jussi01> :)
<shadeslayer> bukharin:oh sorry was busy with other work
<shadeslayer> bukharin:it eliminates the need of having a recovery partition i think
<seele> so.. anyone with 4.1.4 have weirdness with konsole? squeezed fonts, scrollbar on left side, no clear screen capability,etc?
<bukharin> shadeslayer: np, just wanted to know if you neede further assistance with the install... and was curious about the recovery imaeg.
<shadeslayer> but the recovery partition was meant to restore your HD if you dont remap it
<shadeslayer> which i did remap,so no point of having a partition now
<shadeslayer> BTW there's a guy with the same problem in ##windows right now
<shadeslayer> he lost GRUB
<TraceRoute> does anyone know if you can add more than one directory to ushare.conf
<TraceRoute> ?
<matmat07> Is there someone avaliable to help me?
<bukharin> matmat07: just ask, if anyone knows, it will get answered...
<syockit> matmat07: you should ask away and wait for 5 minutes
<syockit> matmat07: then repeat, rinse
<matmat07> I have burned the iso image of the alternate kubuntu, thinking it was the desktop cd. After that I delete the iso file
<matmat07> Is there a way I could still isntall it with wubi?
<matmat07> I would like to try it before playing with partition
<bukharin> matmat07: i'm not sure, but i think that the alternate cd does not come with wubi
<matmat07> I know, I got Wubi after, thinking it could install with the file on the cd
<syockit> It does not come with wubi, but I think wubi can be configured to use it
<syockit> Okay, I've checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide and it says no
<syockit> But wait don't give up yet. I remember there's a way...
<bukharin> well, if the alternate also functions a live cd (i dont know), you could boot into that, and download a new desktop iso. or even more, try to build one with wubi, but i don't think that woud be feasible.
<fuser> some site to download cool plasmoids
<matmat07> thanks for your help
<syockit> Alternate doesn't have live function if I'm not mistaken. It's install only
<matmat07> install only
<matmat07> i've checked
<syockit> fuser: kde-look.org, checked that?
<bukharin> then your preetty much fubared.
<dan> hey, im having some troubles using terminal to get my atheros card running and one have any ideas?
<fuser> syockit there is not much variety
<syockit> fuser: most people who develop plasmoids would've posted them there anywat, so I don't know if there are any other sites collecting plasmoids
<fuser> hey how to find and connect to irc servers
<syockit> Damn, I just can't remember the tool I used to make live USB
<syockit> I think it has nt or something in its name
<syockit> or was it ng...
<fuser> just search usb
<syockit> fuser: What do you mean find and connect? You using Konversation?
<Stathis`> hey all
<Stathis`> how are you?
<Neremor> lol i'm fine :D
<Stathis`> nice
<marta_> qué isto?
<syockit> A-hah! Now I know that this channel is quiet around this time
<TraceRoute> do any of you have ushare installed?
<athlon1> Hallo, any can tell me how can I listen to last.fm in Amarok?
<athlon1> I use amaro 1.4.9.1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  ahahaha I love your nick
<ActionParsnip> its a harry hill joke
<ActionParsnip> thanks too :)
<faileas> heya roey
<Roey> hey faileas!
<didi> scusate dove devo andare per parlare itaòliano?
<syockit> Strange that I took that as 'Hey fella!'
<PhilRod> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dekans> How can we install google gadgets on plasma with KDE 4.2 ?
<aioobe> hi! does anyone know how I can start the System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager  from a terminal?
<Dekans> How can we install google gadgets on plasma with KDE 4.2 ?
<aioobe> never mind... "systemsettings" did the trick
<elliott> is there a way to put knetworkmanager in offline mode from the command line, or otherwise a way to stop networking without killing processes?
<ActionParsnip> elliott: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<ActionParsnip> elliott: or
<ActionParsnip> elliott: sudo ifdown <interface name>
<syockit> Dekans: I thinks that's only on nightly...
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is there anyone having problems with the update of readahead? (i think that's the right package name)
<rickest> Freddy2: no problems here, you getting a specific error or something?
<Freddy2> from adept_updater it is downloaded, but "can't send information.." (or something similar)
<Freddy2> "error when trying to send changes" (seems to be related to a corrupt file)
<ActionParsnip> elliott: any good?
<elliott> i haven't had a chance to try those yet, but from trying them before, i remember knetworkmanager just immediately bringing the interface back up
<ActionParsnip> elliott: kill it off
<elliott> well i want to do it without having to kill anything, as this will be runing from a script
<ActionParsnip> elliott: you can use killall <app name> in the script
<ActionParsnip> personally i have network manager, it gets in the way if you try to do anything intelligent
<ActionParsnip> have == hate
<syockit> But the idea is to turn it off without killing it. Aren't there any method to ask it to turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> you can use kill -15 <pid>
<elliott> you can disable it from the GUI so the functionality is obviously there, it just seems like there's no cli interface for it
<angel> holas
<angel> acabo de instalar Kubuntu 8.10 32 bit, una marabilla
<angel> su entorno grafico esta buenisimo
<angel> pero si o si necesitas placa aceleradora de video
<Nomexous> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<angel> ok y gracias
<Stathis`> http://users.otenet.gr/~snetwork/    γειααααααααααα
<Stathis`> byezzzzzzzzzzzz
<Lokiase> hello all, does anyone knows if google chrome is working in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: you've been told in #ubuntu
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: indeed :)
<didi> sorry ubuntu.it
<didi> ?
<didi> scusate in italiano per ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jpedroza> Hey all. I just installed Intrepid on my son's computer and then installed the nvidia driver and changed some settings and now it just comes up after login to a black screen with the mouse floating
<jpedroza> I have deleted the .nvidia-settings in his folder and replaced the xorg.conf file, still no screen.
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: do you get anything if you right cick?
<ActionParsnip> like a menu?
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: Nothing
<ActionParsnip> ok
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: Moving the mouse distorts the pointer
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: press ctrl+alt+back space
<jpedroza> It restarts the xserver, returns to login screen, when I login, black screen
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: change session to to console login and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: and uninstall the nvidia stuffs
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: if you then reboot you should get a desktop
<lokieee> hi
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: Should I use kernel framebuffer devices?
<lokieee> I was having issues getting adobe flash plug-in to work, I can see videos and things but there is no sound. any ideas on what I can do
<lokieee> I can hear the log-in and log out sound so i know my sound is working
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: no, you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> lokieee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2009-January/064812.html   http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<lokieee> I do have integrated sound but i use a sound blaster audgiy 2 pci card, I Never saw an option though in my bios to disable on board sound
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: Should I clean the cache so I can reload nvidia?
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: With apt-get
<ActionParsnip> yeah thatd be good
<angel> kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza: if you run lspci | grep -i vga what does it say
<zendo> Hi. Few days ago I installed kde-4 on Kubuntu 8.04, and uninstalled it little after, but then when I start linux X doesnt start. I need to type "sudo kdm" manually to get display. Can someone please tell em how to fix (restore to previous state) this?
<angel> como llego a kubuntu españa?
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: Still comes up to a black screen
<ActionParsnip> cool
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip: I am thinking bad video card at this point
<urmel291> zendo: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<zendo> urmel291: ok I did that. Now should "/etc/alternatives/x-session-manager" point to "kdm" ?
<zendo> urmel291: because it doesnt...
<urmel291> urmel291: yes, it should
<urmel291> zendo: yes, it should
<Lokiase> hello all, i installed ubuntu 8.10, then I instanned Kubuntu desktop. Now in Kubuntu my language is wrong, but the support-language-nl file is selected... I noticed that normally, when you click the main package-file, a lot of other files are installed with it, but with me by example the language-kde isn't installed (and other also)... but I do not know wich files are needed, can someone help me?
<zendo> urmel291: well it still points to "/usr/bin/xfce4-session"
<urmel291> zendo: you can use the "update-alternatives" command to change the link
<zendo> urmel291: can you please tell me how?
<zendo> urmel291: "update-alternatives --conf x-session-manager" ?
<ActionParsnip> zendo: doesnt that need sudo?
<urmel291> zendo: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager"
<urmel291> yes, it needs sudo
<zendo> urmel291: thanks.I also reconfigured "x-window-manager" bacl to kwin
<zendo> urmel291: thanks a lot
<urmel291> zendo: ur welcome
<Lokiase> nobody expierence with languages ?
<marcel> what language ?
<Lokiase> marcel: language in kde is englisch, not my language (dutch) although I think the packet is instalald
<urmel291> Lokiase: you can change it in "System Settings" -> "Regional and Language"
<urmel291> Lokiase: make sure you have "language-pack-kde-nl" installed
<mascool> is there a way to make the sender column in KMail 4.1.4 display the sender's email instead of name ?
<bobo1> cool site to share -- http://www.futuregame.com/index.php?r=vaderdarth21
<ActionParsnip> mascool: so if you type an emailaddress it changes to a name
<mascool> ActionParsnip,  ???
<sigra> anyone know a good c++ channel
<lakis1982> hello . i have kubuntu intrepid .. does anyone know how can i adjust the fonts of the menu bar in firefox ????
<mascool> In the message list, the sender column shows their name
<mascool> i want it to show their email
<mascool> no typing
<ActionParsnip> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> mascool: so you want the email address instead of the friendly name
<ActionParsnip> http://www.eggheadcafe.com/forumarchives/outlookcontacts/Jan2006/post25415351.asp
<mascool> yes sir
<mascool> ActionParsnip, just one problem with that link
<mascool> IT'S FOR FUCK|NG OUTLOOK!
<mascool> are you high ?
<bazhang> mascool, watch the language
<ActionParsnip> mascool: chillout dude
<mascool> bazhang, I'll try
<sigra> #c++
<mascool> ActionParsnip, if you cant help dont bother giving people wrong advice
<kixx> I just tried to install a Brother printer driver with dpkg, which apparently borked because of a missing lpr dependency.  Is lpr packaged with kubuntu put of the box?
<robinr> kixx: cups-bsd contains an lpr command
<robinr> and yes it it
<robinr> is
<kixx> ahh.. maybe that's the problem
<kixx> well, now I can't remove the driver package i installed because: The package fax4750elpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<faileas> hmm, i'm trying to work out something. lets say i have two apps i want accessable over the same port, but on different hostnames, say two irc servers- is there any way to configure a firewall to say forward foo.bar.com:6667 to port 7000 and bar.bar.com:6667 to port 6667 for example?
<kixx> is there a way to use dpkg to remove this package and start over?
#kubuntu 2009-01-21
<Dragnslcr> faileas- if they resolve to the same IP address, no. Protocols only work with IP addresses, not hostnames (HTTP is a kind-of-sepcial exception)
<faileas> Dragnslcr: erf. thanks, someone was asking me to help host a second IRC server for his network, but i'm unwilling to give up the independance i have on mine ;p
<Dragnslcr> There's more than one port reserved for IRC, so you can run more than one server using different ports
<Dragnslcr> People connecting to the servers would just have to know what port to use
<phoenixz> I have the new open office3 installed on my kubuntu 8.10, but for some reason, the KDE integration isn't working.. there are no icons, everything is text.. (for example, the big B now says "bold"... the table image says "Tables".. colors are all weird..  How can I fix this problem?
<buckethead> phoenixz: Whatever theme you have selected isn't installed.
<buckethead> I don't remember the package name, hold on.
<phoenixz> buckethead: theme? you mean KDE theme? or you mean that openoffice also has its own themes?
<buckethead> openoffice theme. Go into openoffice prefs/setup/whatever and figure out what theme your set to.
<monolith> My 'Sound Blaster' sound card has just stoped functioning. All volume sliders are turned up, pulse and KDE4 still detect it, the speakers are still working (tested seperately). But I hear nothing. Not even cating /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp does anything. Help?
<buckethead> phoenixz: Whatever it comes out to be, do 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style-whateveritis' then restart openoffice. whateveritis set to whatever theme is selected, of course.
<phoenixz> buckethead: that would be in tools > options?? Don't see it anywhere
<Yalion> hi
<monolith> Can anyone help?
<phoenixz> monolith: if you'd ask a question, I suppose we could yeah..
<phoenixz> ah
<buckethead> phoenixz: Yes. Under openoffice->view iconsize and style, its probably human thus 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style-human'
<phoenixz> monolith: missed it :)
<Yalion> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Yalion> :(
<buckethead> monolith: alsamixer mute got me several times. I would poke that.
<Yalion> :(
<monolith> buckethead: poke that? If I run "alsamixer" it shows the pulseaudio volume slider. It's at max and isn't muted.
<buckethead> Ok, thats not it then. I tend to be a little non-technical in my phraseology.
<monolith> buckethead: That's okay, I need all the advice I can get to try and fix this.
<p_quarles> monolith: the problem is most likely pulseaudio; turn it off and see if things work better for you
<monolith> turn it off?
<p_quarles> as in the opposite of leaving it on
<monolith> Well, yea. I'm just trying to remmember how. Is it 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop"?
<p_quarles> monolith: under audio devices in systemsettings
<p_quarles> although I believe what you said or something like it would work as well
<monolith> Yea, tried that. Didn't seem to stop it... Hold on... also I'm under KDE4 by the way.
<p_quarles> monolith: you'd also have to enable the direct audio device at the same time
<Yalion> someone help me :~
<monolith> Okay I killed pulse with the 'exit' command in pacmd.
<p_quarles> monolith: okay, in my systemsettings, its under multimedia > device preference > audio output > music
<monolith> Even running "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" gives me nothing.
<p_quarles> that should pull up a list of devices
<monolith> and I've tried running test on the device itself before.
<monolith> still no joy.
<p_quarles> monolith: I take it the card has worked in the past?
<monolith> p_quarles: Perfectly
<monolith> Right up untill a kernel update and a reboot.
<p_quarles> monolith: you still haven't convinced me that you have enabled another device as well as disabling pa
<monolith> I didn't mention before out of not wanting to flood the chanel that I have two cards. The other is an integrated crappy thing that KDE4 uses for system notifications. That works fine. It's just the sound blaster that nothing works from.
<p_quarles> monolith: have you tried selecting it from the menu I mentioned?
<monolith> The sound blaster directly. yea
<p_quarles> okay; still didn't work?
<monolith> Yea, nothing. Test button gives no sound still.
<p_quarles> hmm -- was the kernel update a new version or just a patch?>
<monolith> Amarok 1.4 doens't use KDE4's preferences for audio output device anyway does it? I mean, I use amarok as my main music player.
<p_quarles> if the former, you could test to see if it's the kernel
<monolith> and it was from 2.6.17-9-generic to 2.6.17-11-generic. Oh I'm on 64bit if that's relevent.
<p_quarles> I think it does, since there are hard limits on what a single audio device can do
<monolith> How do you mean?
<p_quarles> I mean I don't think you can have multiple drivers controlling the same card
<p_quarles> in any case, what Ubuntu version are you on with such an old kernel?
<monolith> Oh I typed it wrong sorry. It's 2.6.27 not 2.6.17 Sorry my mistake.
<p_quarles> oh, okay
<p_quarles> monolith: well, since it's a version change, you should still have the old kernel available in the grub menu, and you should be able to boot to that
<p_quarles> since this is the major change, I would see if that's the issue before anything else, really
<monolith> Okay I'll give that a crack and come back. I don't think the binary nvidia display drivers will like me much for that though so I may be contacting you next from the command line.
<p_quarles> yeah, binary blobs do make things complicated :(
<AhmedG> hmm
<AhmedG> I mean hello
<AhmedG> I am trying to get to the #kde-devel list
<AhmedG> using konversation
<AhmedG> but I'm a bit confused as to how to do so.
<AhmedG> I am used to gnome and the gnome client made it very easy to access chat rooms on freenode
<Dr_willis> click where it syas #kde-debel perhaps? :)
<Dr_willis> or try /join #whatever
<monolith> p_quarles: Weird. It works perfect now. pulse + phonon are playing nicely, the sound card works perfect. Hell, even nvidia's binary blob played nice and didn't refuse to start the x-server due to a diffrent kernel version...
<p_quarles> monolith: well, I actually haven't upgraded to 27-11 yet; can't wait to see what happens
<monolith> p_quarles: Have fun. You don't have a sound blaster do you?
<p_quarles> no, Intel HDA; you said the integrated one worked for you, right?
<White_Pelican> I need help with the weather widgit in KDE 4.2 rc1 under intrepid. What location should I type in? a zip code, a city name or what?
<monolith> Yea, my integrated is an intel HDA I think. It's an nvidia board though.
<p_quarles> monolith: I'm not seeing a new kernel; is this in proposed?
<monolith> p_quarles: Quite possibly... I think I remember enabileing preposed when I was fiddleing with my package manger... that'll be it...
<p_quarles> monolith: well, that's what you get for running pre-release - seriously, though, this sounds like a bug that the developers should be aware of; if you have time to go to launchpad, please consider it
<monolith> Okay. I've turned off perposed. I guess I'll just use 27-9 for now. And I'll do that. Sorry for not mentioning that, I just wan't playing attention when messing with Adept's settings.
<marcel> how can i configure Kopete ?
<jammen33> rigth  click on the kopete system try icon
<White_Pelican> to do what?
<marcel> to add a user on yahoomessenger
<jammen33> then click on 'configure'
<marcel> Kopete->Settings->Configure->Accounts ...
<bigos> Hello! What to google for if I want to add a new partition to my system (it was previously windows ntfs, now its free space), and I want it to have all the /home/ directories? Will just simple copying and changing mountpoint in gparted work?
<marcel> after ... ?
<jammen33> click add account
<monolith> p_quarles: How do I submit the bug then? I found the package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic but I don't know how to use launchpad.
<marcel> i do that
<bigos> oops, sorry, missed it -- I want all the /home/ directories on the new partition of course, and not on the old one... because it's  running out of free space
<p_quarles> bigos: just use gparted to format and add a mount point -- you can use the live cd
<p_quarles> monolith: you'll need to create an account, and then there's a button in the bugs section to "submit"
<monolith> Oh okay
<jammen33> marcel: select yahoo
<p_quarles> monolith: its a little messy, but you'll get there - it's also good about checking for dupes
<jammen33> marcel: and click next
<marcel> on Account Preferences i must to set option Override default server info ??
<jammen33> no
<marcel> ok
<White_Pelican> I need help with the weather widgit in KDE 4.2 rc1 under intrepid. What location should I type in? a zip code, a city name or what?
<bigos> p_quarles: will every user home directory be automatically copied, or do I need to do this manually? Or is it even possible and won't destroy my files?
<White_Pelican> I tried my city and my zip code and it said it din't exist
<p_quarles> bigos: so you want the free space added to /home? you can do that if the space is contiguous
<monolith> Is the bugs section for the whole of intrepid or just for this package?
<jammen33> White_Pelican: is it the lcd weather?
<White_Pelican> yes
<jammen33> White_Pelican: i cant get it to work for m ether
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> guess it's still broken
<White_Pelican> ty
<jammen33> have you tried yawp(yet another weather plasmoid)?
<White_Pelican> no, is it a widget or a program in the repository?
<jammen33> its a widgit
<bigos> p_quarles: something like that... In fact, now everything is on the one partition -- including /home... I've got vast free space, which I want to use as a NEW /home, but I would like to save every file from the old location, and free the space at the same time. I wonder if changing mountpoint to the newly created partition and just moving files to it would work?
<jammen33> White_Pelican: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=94106&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=4a5e6e798f283066007b9c3965912d0c
<p_quarles> monolith: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<p_quarles> and it should be filed against the kernel, with as much information as possible
<p_quarles> bigos: like I said, if it's contiguous, you can do that by expanding the current /home partition
<monolith> p_quarles: Yea, in the advanced version you can select the package. I did there.
<p_quarles> bigos: if it's not, then the easiest thing is to reformat
<p_quarles> bigos: either way, it would be foolish not to backup all data before doing the partition work
<p_quarles> monolith: just the kernel should work
<monolith> Oh, should I change it from the spesific version I used?
<White_Pelican> jammen33, is there a deb? looks like I would have to build it
<p_quarles> no, including the version; the maintainers will likely have followups and/or tell if you need to file against a different package
<monolith> Right. I'll leave it with the package set to "linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic"
<bigos> p_quarles: It's not contiguous ... There is a swap partition between current location and the free space. Unfortunately, my whole installation is done on the single "/" mountpoint, and there is everything on this partition. What I want to do is to export /home to another one ;). Sorry for bad english. So, you say there is no easy way to move this and not to break anything in the system? Would messing around with swap break anything? All
<bigos> important data is safe, I just want to avoid configuring the system all over again if something goes wong
<p_quarles> bigos: oh, so you want to *move* the entirety of /home to the new partition? yeah, that can be done
<liz> hi all, can anyone tell me how to find the gid of a group?
<jammen33> White_Pelican: http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ubuntu/pool/main/p/plasmoid-yawp/plasmoid-yawp_0.1.65~jaunty~ppa3_i386.deb
<White_Pelican> I'm running Intrepid
<jammen33> you using kde 4.1?
<jammen33> or 4.2?
<White_Pelican> 4.2
<bigos> p_quarles: so, it's just like "mv -R oldhome newhome" and no other configuration needed? Or would it be automatic after a mountpoint change? Or how would I address the *old home* if the new home would be /home ? ;) I would like to know this now, before I start messing with partitions table
<jammen33> i think it will work
<jammen33> im using intrepid kde 4.2 and i installed it
<p_quarles> bigos: you want to move the files from $OLDHOME to $NEWHOME and delete the old /home directory before running off the installed OS
<p_quarles> bigos: the good news is that you can do that all from the live disk
<Rudd-O> guys
<p_quarles> bigos: basically, the partitions would have the correct mount points in /etc/fstab, but having two /home directories would confuse the filesystem; I don't know what would happen
<Rudd-O> any way to convert an AVI in MJPEG to AVI in DIVX?
<Rudd-O> on linux, of course
<Rudd-O> a nice program todo that?
<bigos> oh... ;) yeah, I haven't thought of that it can be done right off the livecd ;) thank you!
<Dr_willis> ffmpeg can convert about anything to anything else.
<Dr_willis> i was thinking mjpeg and divx were like.. very close to being idencical
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: divx compression makes a much smaller file without sacrificing much quality at all
<Dr_willis> video encoded with the DivX codec is an MPEG-4 video stream
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: for example, a 10 minute screen recording encoded with mjpeg is 433 mb vs 97 mb with divx
<robin0800> kdebluetooth4 errors on startup "The name org.openobex was not provided by any .service files" is this a bug?
<Dr_willis> DivX Media Format is analogous to media container formats such as Apple's QuickTime. In much the same way that media formats such as DVD specify MPEG-2 video as a part of their specification, the DivX Media Format specifies MPEG-4-compatible video as a part of its specification.
<Dr_willis> divx is not a codec  - exactly   - its a container..  from what i recall reading.
<Rudd-O> guys, I want a GUI program for a *noob*
<Rudd-O> I know my way around mencoder
<Dr_willis> mencoder can convert most things to other thigns also. :)
<moocow> Rudd-O: i don't think we have anything that is easy for noobs for format conversions really
<Rudd-O> mencoder is capable of converting .unobtanium files into .avi
<moocow> :/
<Rudd-O> moocow: I'm gonna hit you with a privmsg
<moocow> lol @ .unobtanioum
<moocow> nice
<coreymon77> i tend not to bother with format conversions much
<coreymon77> i just find ways of getting existing programs to play the format
<Dr_willis> the point  i was tryingto make 0 is that   Unles sim gettting terms confused again.. a mjpeg - basically is the same format as a divx  both are mpeg4
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: file sizes often differ
 * Dr_willis googles the wiki pages some more.
<Dr_willis> the file size would differ based on the  video/audio codecs they both are using.
<Dr_willis> n multimedia, Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) is an informal name for multimedia formats where each video frame or interlaced field of a digital video sequence is separately compressed as a JPEG image. It is often used in mobile appliances such as digital cameras.
<coreymon77> meh
<Dr_willis> ok.. m-jpeg is the a very low compression scheme used for things like real time recording/streaming in low power situations it seems
<Dr_willis> :) not the same as mpeg4
<coreymon77> i still find divx encoding (as in files with the actual .divx extension) to give me a much reduced file size without noticeable loss is quality
<Dr_willis> thats most likely due to the  container divx file using H.264 for the codec. Not the actual use of .divx
<Progz> Hi. Is there a known problem about Xps computer with a desactivated soundchipset and a soundblaster working but not under version 8.10?
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: either way, it works very well for youtube videos
<Progz> i had no problem with the 8.04
<Dr_willis> Youtube? Now thats not divx or mpeg-4 at all.. from what ive seen Youtube videos normally look nasty.  but it could bew the specific videos
<Dr_willis> I think :)
<rickey> i dont seem to be able to get my head around ,how to cause a upgrade from kubunntu8.04 to kubuntu 8.10i downlooaded 8.10 from a mirror but loost it in my files ,was going to burn it to  a iso
<Progz> so nobody got problem with the fact that their soundcard stop being "discovered" in version 8.10?
<White_Pelican> unadvertized feature? hehe
<coreymon77> my soundcard is borked to all hell
<rickey> but cant i do a strate upgrade
<coreymon77> so i cant say anything about soundcard issues
<rickey>  f5om adept mmanger
<coreymon77> get this one, my soundcard is absolutely nuts
<coreymon77> for some reason
<ghostcube> anything known about amsynth and kde4 not working
<coreymon77> when speakers are plugged into my soundcard, it doesnt work, but when headphones are plugged in, it works
<Progz> that's weird lol
<apow> plug speakers outlet into socket.
<White_Pelican> yes it is
<Progz> at least it works a bit at some point
<apow> :D
<White_Pelican> sure it's not the speakers?
<Progz> Anyone knows how to reput yourself in the sudo user list I removed myself don't ask me how lol
<rickey> id realy  like to get this upgrade
<lemouton> Salut à tous
<rickey> can  anyone help mme to get a upgrade started
<Progz> Salut lemouton mouah
<rickey> 8.04 to 8.10
<White_Pelican> upgrade what?
<rickey> i am all cault up with my update with 8.04
<rickey> id like to upgrade to 8.10
<White_Pelican> ah
<rickey> just donnt know how to cause it to happen
<rickey> http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso i downloaded this ,but lost it in my files
<rickey> on my mmachine
<maverick> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<maverick> can some buddy help me?
<maverick> can some buddy help me?can some buddy help me?
<rickey> the question is ,is someone welling
<maverick> can some buddy help me?
<jpedroza> maverick: What do you need?
<maverick> can some buddy help me?
<jammen33> maverick: wiith>
<jammen33> ?
<lunar-raven> could anyone please help me out. I'm running kubuntu 6.06..it is all I had to install. I'm trying to upgrade to interpred.  Updated the sources, now I'm getting E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: That is quite an old version, not sure upgrading from there is the best option
<rickey> no help here
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: Here is a walkthrough to perform the update to 8.04.
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: after you get to hardy, the update to intrepid is a piece of cake
<lunar-raven> Thank you jpe. I'd just download the new version..but my cd burner died.
<lunar-raven> Thanks jpedroza :)
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: I hate it when hardware fials
<lunar-raven> me too =(
<monolith> p_quarles: Is this an acceptable bug-report? :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/319440
<jpedroza> lunar-raven: Let me know if I can be of any more help
<jpedroza> not that I did much
<jpedroza> :)
<lunar-raven> lol will do jpedroza. Thanks again
<p_quarles> monolith: I'm not a developer, so can't speak for those who actually fix the bugs, but that's a lot of presumably useful detail; at the very least, its detailed enough that the maintainer/triager will be able to do something with it, even if that means asking for further details
<monolith> Yea, the bit about my audio setup might not be strictly nessicary, but all the guides about writeing bug reports say it's better to have too much detail than too little.
<downhill_> how exactly does one run debug binaries? /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/* don't have +x set, and setting +x and running them with kdesudo results in malformed errors :/
<downhill_> err syntax errors
<Moktar> halow
<jammen33> hi
<Moktar> hoq are u?
<Moktar> how are u?
<jammen33> good
<Moktar> you are from where plz?
<jammen33> washington state usa
<Moktar> wow it is too far away from france
<Moktar> what os are you using?
<jammen33> kubuntu 8.10
<Moktar> i have ubuntu
<Moktar> and seems cool
<Moktar> what is your job plz?
<jammen33> why?
<Moktar> just asking
<Moktar> i am "maçon" house builder
<jammen33> im going to college and dont have a job rigth now
<Moktar> cool
<Moktar> how old are then?
<jammen33> 20
<Moktar> verry good i am 34
<Moktar> washinton dc is a big city
<Moktar> i   live in north est france in a small town
<jammen33> i live in noth west usa in a medium town
<Moktar> have you been to france befor?
<jammen33> no
<Moktar> ok
<Moktar> what is your feeling about obama like president of the united states
<jammen33> idk i think he might be ok
<jammen33> i have to go i'l bbl
<Moktar> ok
<Moktar> take car
<tweaked> How would I view all the user accounts on my comptuer?
<EagleScreen> explore /home folder
<EagleScreen> or use kuser
<downhill_> or /etc/passwd
<tweaked> Thanks guys.
<Snoopy_Corleone> hey guys
<Snoopy_Corleone> any idea how to corret error 1: when booting ubuntu?
<tweaked> Is ubuntu the only OS on your Hard drive?
<Snoopy_Corleone> nope trying to dual boot with windows
<Snoopy_Corleone> tried doing without wubi tried with wubu
<Snoopy_Corleone> *wubi
<Snoopy_Corleone> even tried partitioning some space with gparted
<Snoopy_Corleone> then tried to install again
<Snoopy_Corleone> hell i even tried to use sgd get any sort of file on the new partition
<Snoopy_Corleone> no luck with anything yet
<vmg> hola
<Snoopy_Corleone> buenos dias
<demarco> help. wifi-radar not working. Error: Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<tweaked> Snoopy_Corleone: you have to edit the grub file.
<Snoopy_Corleone> ok how would I go about doing that?
<Snoopy_Corleone> i get error 1: when i boot it
<Snoopy_Corleone> then it takes me back to a list to boot from
<demarco> how do you access root
 * Snoopy_Corleone sighs
<Marfi> Hello everyone! I just installed kubuntu onto my Eee 900, and the sound doesn't work. Should I reinstall?
<holycow> no, you should look for repos online with dirvers for the eee 900
<Snoopy_Corleone> hey guys are there any rooms dedicated to the removal of malware?
<Marfi> holycow, they came across with ubuntu, though
<holycow> Snoopy_Corleone: #windows probably
<Snoopy_Corleone> trying in there.
<faileas> actually there's a specific distro for the eee
<Marfi> Snoopy_Corleone, go to download.com, install AVG and adaware...and scan / remove with that
<Snoopy_Corleone> tried
<faileas> Snoopy_Corleone: windows channel, read the topic
<Marfi> Snoopy_Corleone, which version?
<Snoopy_Corleone> winctrl32 is pretty persistant
<Snoopy_Corleone> avg w/e newest version is
<Marfi> faileas, which version?
<Marfi> Snoopy_Corleone, or just google the problem. thats what i always do
<faileas> Marfi: naw, there's a mention of a load of useful apps for that on te windows channel ;p
<Snoopy_Corleone> i never seem to have much luck with google lol
<Snoopy_Corleone> i've tried a lot of different stuff
<Marfi> Snoopy_Corleone, winctrl32 removal works for me. =)
<Snoopy_Corleone> i'll try that then
<Snoopy_Corleone> anywho
<Snoopy_Corleone> i am still having issues booting ubuntu >.<
<Ardarandir> what languages?
<Ardarandir> oh, sry - wrong position...-[
<demarco> how do you access root
<lunar-raven> Demarco: in a command line type "sudo"
<lunar-raven> demarco sudo command
<lunar-raven> command being whatever you want to do as root
<demarco> thankyou
<lunar-raven> np
<lemouton> rebonjour
<lemouton> je cherche à regarder la tv avec tvtime
<lemouton> j'ai 2 entrée composite
<lemouton> il n'en reconnai qu'une...
<Marfi> so i ran lspci to see if I could see my audio card on my eee 900...and im not seeing it. any ideas? it works in ubuntu
<Nomexous> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lemouton> ioki
<lemouton> sorry
<lemouton> ;-)
<lunar-raven> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fidji> hi, is it possible to define which console with printk setting
<fidji> for example all the kernel log to /dev/tty8
<Marfi> does anyone have any ideas about kubuntu + normal sound on an eeepc?
<fidji> ça promet ;)
<fidji> http://books.google.fr/books?id=XJStF4p9RvkC&pg=PA128&lpg=PA128&dq=kernel.printk&source=web&ots=Xn4k_r9In2&sig=KHXkn7Mlm0siXvMXQ7XvV16I8gc&hl=fr&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=6&ct=result#PPA41,M1
<Marfi> i am such an idiot
<Marfi> i disabled the sound in my bios
<lunar-raven> lol
<fidji> sorry not the good chanel
<lunar-raven> how is kde4.2rc?
<donw35> sounds
<lunar-raven> anyone know if its good?
<jammen33> im using kde4.2
<lunar-raven> jammen: cool. do you like it?
<jammen33> so far i dont have any promlems
<lunar-raven> nice
<jammen33> its better then 4.1
<EagleScreen> i also use 4.2 RC1
<lunar-raven> nice
<lunar-raven> like it?
<jammen33> not all the plasmoids work tho :(
<lunar-raven> im on kde 3.5.2 right now lol
<lunar-raven> so out of date
<EagleScreen> KDE 4 is not mature than KDE 3
<EagleScreen> and still KDE 4 does not have ALL functions that KDE 3 has
<EagleScreen> KDE 4 is less mature than KDE 3, KDE4 still has small issues
<lunar-raven> =( yeah it's a bit behind..oddly
<lunar-raven> can you change the theme yet? I havent used it for ages
<lunar-raven> I didnt like all the black
<jammen33> but i still like it better
<jammen33> yes
<jammen33> but most of the themes are black i think
<AhmedG> ahmed
<AhmedG> ag
<AhmedG> whoooooooooops
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.1 and 4.2 have Aya theme, which is while-gray
<EagleScreen> white-gray sorry
<EagleScreen> look this screenshot http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21494165/instantanea2.png
<JontheEchidna> also clean-blend, which is white-blue
<EagleScreen> i have heared that qt 4.5 will come some graphical fixes
<EagleScreen> i think KDE 4.2 is usable, but it is less mature and less stable than KDE 3.5.10, and has some less functions
<SilentDis> hello.  i just got a new drive, and i would like to get some suggestions for a partition table setup.
<EagleScreen> what are you using the drive for?
<SilentDis> it's a large drive, 500gb.  I was thinking 2gb swap - 10gb root - rest as /home, but can anyone suggest something better?
<SilentDis> it's a SATA drive, to replace the 2 ailing EIDEs i've currently got in my machine.
<EagleScreen> I suggest 15 GB of root, for the future
<SilentDis> EagleScreen: *nod* that's reasonable.  2gb swap good enough?  machine has 2gb physical ram in it.
<jammen33> maybe a partition for common files like a music collect if you share the computer with others
<JontheEchidna> SilentDis: yeah, 2GB swap should be more than reasonable
<SilentDis> jammen33: actually, i've got a server box that my music resides on.
<EagleScreen> and if you are going to use virtual machines as like as virtualbox to run another operating systems, i'd set 4 GB swap partition
<jammen33> kk
<EagleScreen> and the rest for home
<Qrawl> does Dolphin crash for anyone a lot
<jammen33> mot me
<EagleScreen> negative
<Qrawl> every time I download something in Firefox, for example, Dolphin crashes
<jammen33> not*
<SilentDis> EagleScreen: ahh, thanks for that.  i was just starting to toy with VBox.  good to know.
<Qrawl> are you using KDE 4.2
<SilentDis> now, once the drive warms up (it was sitting in sub-zero conditions for a while), and i get it installed, what's the easiest way to go about the switchover?  I know just copying /home to the new /home will work, should i just reinstall the OS though?
<EagleScreen> then you will need much swap, so each operating system running in the virtual machin will eat much of RAM
<EagleScreen> i am using 4.2
<EagleScreen> SilentDis reinstall OS in root / partition, but you can reuse your old home partition, by moving file to the new
<EagleScreen> mv command will conservate your file permissions
<SilentDis> EagleScreen: yeah, that's what prompted this.  i have 2 drives in the box, one failed entirely (had / on it).  I had a 20gb partition for windows on the 2nd drive, and seeing as i've not booted windows in nearly 2 years, i wiped it and rescued my machine that way.  home has always been on hdb2
<SilentDis> i did some SMART tests on the drives, both are rather old, and both are starting to fail tests.  time to upgrade :)
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> install the new disk and keep the old hdb2 disk temporary
<EagleScreen> then run a Live CD for instance, and move you home data in hdb2 to your new 500 GB disk
<SilentDis> yeah, when i bought the motherboard, it was an 'upgraders' board.  EIDE and SATA interfaces, etc.
<EagleScreen> then you know what to do
<SilentDis> aye.  just needed some partitioning suggestions more than anything else
<EagleScreen> i suggest: 4GB for swap; 15 GB for root /; and the rest for /home; this is if you dont want another for /boot
<EagleScreen> a partition for /boot is not necessary
<SilentDis> yay, useless windows software disks for a hard drive.  i always need more coasters.
<EagleScreen> godbye
<girevikmoto> can someone help me? I can't get a hard drive partition to mount
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: are you getting an error or some such?
<girevikmoto> kio_media_mounthelper "permissions denied"
<girevikmoto> a breaker popped earlier, and when i reset it, and booted the computer... it wont mount anymore
<girevikmoto> im the only user on this computer
<girevikmoto> never had a problem before with it mounting
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: hmm... can you get to a cli?
<girevikmoto> all my other drives mount fine, after i put password in
<girevikmoto> yes, ive got konsole open
<asobi> amarok, why is the love button diabled?
<SilentDis> i'd say try mounting it from there, the errors are usually a bit more telling
<girevikmoto> what command should i be using?
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: what's the drive's location?
<girevikmoto>  /dev/sda5
<jammen33> whats the mount point
<girevikmoto>  /media/
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: sudo mkdir /media/tempmount && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/tempmount
<girevikmoto> i have my hdd broken into three partitions, one for the OS, one for everything else, and one for swap
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: then, see if you can't see the files in /media/tempmount
<girevikmoto> (i have only been using linux for 5 or so months btw)
<girevikmoto> how do i do that?
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: no prob.  just copy and paste that whole long string into the CLI.
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: oh hehe, i'm ahead of myself :)  cd /media/tempmount
<girevikmoto> heh thought i was going nuts for a second
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: then, use ls to see if it lists anything
<girevikmoto> thats makes more sense :)
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: you have to be a little nuts to use linux.  you know, who would want a stable, nearly virius-proof OS? *snicker*
<girevikmoto> it says "no such file or directory"
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: sudo mkdir /media/tempmount && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/tempmount
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: copy and paste that whole line into the CLI, and hit enter at the end.  it'll make the directory, and try to mount the drive
<girevikmoto> that worked
<girevikmoto> i can browse the file tree now
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: ok.  rock on, the drive didn't die.  we just need it mounted somewhere you can get at it normally now.
<girevikmoto> yeah i thought it was the drive for a moment.. untill i realized that if the drive had died, i wouldnt be typicng right now
<girevikmoto> because the OS is on another partition of that drive
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: first, unmount it. `cd ~` that'll get you out of that directory, and back home.  `sudo umount /dev/sda5` that'll unmount the drive
<girevikmoto> okay
<girevikmoto> its unmounted
<SilentDis> have you edited a /etc/fstab file before?
<girevikmoto> no... i tried editing fstab before i got on the irc though
<SilentDis> lets give it a more 'permanant' home though first.  what's on that drive?
<girevikmoto> i commented out the line for sda5, and then tried writing a new mount point for it
<girevikmoto> on the drive? most of my music and assorted other media
<SilentDis> hmm... can you paste in the old line for sda5 please?
<SilentDis> just that one line, so as not to arouse the spam filters heh
<girevikmoto>  /dev/sda5 /media/disk auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<SilentDis> that should work fine.  just uncomment it.
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: you can safely delete your other entry, as well.
<girevikmoto> gives the same error as before
<girevikmoto> "permissions denied"
<girevikmoto> doesnt ask for a password first either
<SilentDis> ahhh, sorry, i misread.  go back into your /etc/fstab, and change it from `nouser` to `user` i believe.
<girevikmoto> "[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab"
<girevikmoto> "mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist"
<SilentDis> hmm....  `sudo mkdir /media/disk`
<girevikmoto> success!
<SilentDis> are you using some special program for mounting, or just the KDE 8.10 stuff with dolphin?
<SilentDis> girevikmoto: rockin' :)  i'd recommend giving it a more comfy 'home' though, such as /media/multimedia or the like (make the directory, then update fstab), even set it to `auto` (remove `noauto`) etc, if you use it a lot :)
<girevikmoto> lovely, breaker popped again
<girevikmoto> thank you for the help! partition mounts again with no problems
<jammen33> i would use less stuff on that breaker :)
<girevikmoto> oh.. SilentDis logged out?
<girevikmoto> yeah, its the space heater ... im trying to figure out what outlet is not on the same breaker as my computer
<Traveler> hey guys
<jammen33> just over clock your computer
<Traveler> would 8.04 be more likely to be compatible with a computer than 8.10?
<jammen33> get more speed and heat your house
<girevikmoto> eh.. its only for tonight.. the heat should be fixed tomorrow
<girevikmoto> just waiting on maintainence to come back
<girevikmoto> does anyone know how to change which directory is the home directory?
<jammen33> Traveler: it would be better for older computers because kubuntu 8.04 uses kde 3.5.10
<Traveler2> sorry i got logged
<jammen33> it would be better for older computers because kubuntu 8.04 uses kde 3.5.10
<Traveler2> my comp isn't particularly ol
<Traveler2> *old
<Traveler2> i just can't seem to boot 8.10 to save my life
<jammen33> how far will it boot?
<Traveler2> well originally i got thrown into terminal
<Traveler2> however, now
<girevikmoto> i hope kde 4.2.0 is a major improvement... i tried kde 4.1 and wasnt impressed
<Traveler2> it just boots error 1: unnamed path not found
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<Traveler2> i've tried a bunch of stuff
<Traveler2> sgd, gparted,..
<jammen33> girevikmoto: what didnt you like about kde4.1
<jammen33> Traveler2: i dont know
<Traveler2> hm
<Traveler2> i created another partition
<Traveler2> any idea on how I can install it directly to the partition
<jammen33> can you boot 8.10 off the live cd
<Traveler2> no.
<Traveler2> well correction
<Traveler2> sometimes i get thrown into terminal
<Traveler2> sometimes it doesn't boot at all
<Traveler2> usually just comes up with a bunch of random errors
<Traveler2> and scrolls more or less endlessly
<jammen33> are they crc errors?
<girevikmoto> mainly that it was confusing.. this was when i was transitioning from xp to kubuntu.. i had used kde3 on a livecd and liked how it was organized, kde4 is quite different
<jammen33> yea
<girevikmoto> at the time kde4 felt very much like what it was and is.. a work in progress
<jammen33> kde4.2 is better then 4.1 it has much more configuration options
<jammen33> Traveler2: are they crc errors?
<girevikmoto> i like using bleeding edge developmental releases, but not for my main desktop
<Traveler4> back again x.X
<maxmahem> I've got a strange issue with kde. It's not correctly sizing my desktop. The resolution is set correctly, but the desktop is expanding beyond my screen edges (ie the pannel is off the bottom of my screen).
<maxmahem> Any help?
<jammen33> what version of kde are you using?
<maxmahem> 4.2 rc1
<Traveler4> anyway my comp is an hp nc 8430 dualcore 2.61 ghz and an ati mobile x1600 gfx card
<Traveler4> so its not too old >.<
<Traveler4> no one seems to be able to figure out whats wrong ..
<jammen33> no its better than mine
<maxmahem> It wasn't doing this untill I enabled a second x session on my other monitor (which runs at a different resolution).
<jammen33> have you tried multiple cd or just using the same one every time
<maxmahem> However, X seems to have the resolutions correct, as my mouse behaves correctly on the edges and everything appears right on login.
<Traveler4> same cd.
<Traveler4> i'm about to burn an 8.04 .
<jammen33> maxmahem: what video card do you have?
<maxmahem> one sec...
<maxmahem> nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]
<jammen33> Traveler4: it could be that the disk did not burn right at that is causing errors
<Traveler4> ah well i'll burn a different one
<Traveler4> i'll write it at 16x rather then max hopefully that'll help
<jammen33> maxmahem: you have them set up for diffrent x sessions?
<jammen33> Traveler4: it should
<jammen33> if the cd was the problem
<maxmahem> yes. I don't have a windows mannager running over there right now, but it appears to be working fine.
<jammen33> in the xorg.conf file it migth have set a virtual screen size larger than the resolution
<maxmahem> I don't think so, but let me check...
<maxmahem> nope no resolutions set in xorg.conf at all.
<jammen33> ok
<jammen33> are you usiing the nvidia prioritary drivers?
<maxmahem> yes.
<maxmahem> hacking things... going to reboot x and try 'em.
<maxmahem> Well that didn't make anything worse, but it didn't fix things either.
<maxmahem> this is vexing, I'm going to install compiz and see if its kdm falt.
<maxmahem> something has to be wrong in kde because it doesn't happen at my login...
<maxmahem> yeah, switching to compiz fixed it. It's definetly something wrong with kdm/kwin or something.
<TweakedEh> After kubuntu is installed is it possable to make your swap bigger?
<maxmahem> yes, but its a bit of an ordeal. You have to repartition you system.
<TweakedEh> would it be easier just to reinstall?
<TweakedEh> Would it be worth it?
<maxmahem> To up your swap? The install does a pretty good job of partitioning it out on its own.
<uga> heh, last time I let kubuntu do partitioning on its own, it didn't even create a home partition
<TweakedEh> How many partitions does linux have by default?
<uga> I don't call that "pretty good job"
<uga> TweakedEh: depends on your distro and/or your taste
<uga> TweakedEh: I suggest / ,  /home and swap
<uga> some will also claim /boot
<uga> at least if you split home you'll be safe for future reinstalls, to keep your user data and configs
<TweakedEh> uga: So if I were to partition it my self I should have /boot, / , /home?
<uga> yes
<TweakedEh> and swap
<uga> although I never use /boot
<TweakedEh> so it's not a big deal.
<uga> not for me at least
<uga> some people use it for keeping their kernels there
<uga> I don't think it makes much sense
<TweakedEh> I have a 300GB hard drive, to be save how much should I let / have?
<uga> some older distros alsol had a separate /tmp partition, but it was only troublesome (if it was full for some reason, the system may not boot)
<uga> TweakedEh: no matter how much crap you throw in software, I doubt you'll go beyond 20GiB on /
<uga> TweakedEh: maybe some games can help you go over that
<uga> so the rest is left for swap and home
<TweakedEh> uga: Alright, I'm not too interested in games. Thanks for you help, Time to reinstall =]
<PyleDriver> i need help with my wireless. i have an intel 3945 wireless card, and it only work occassionally. It works in windows, and a belkin card works fine in kubuntu.
<uga> TweakedEh: I've got 2-3 versions of the kde desktop installed in /, all sort of soft, including developer soft, bug no games. After a few years I haven't gone above that
<uga> ouch
<dazzzzer> hello
<dazzzzer> anyone around?
<maxmahem> nobody here but us chickens.
<dazzzzer> i8042.nomux=1
<PyleDriver> Any ideas on the wireless problem?
<PyleDriver> and i just realized i have no sound
<dazzzzer> i8042.nomux=1
<Rudd-O> http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/linuxvideoconverter
<alan> hi
<alan> Does someone manage to install Firefox on kubuntu ???
<ahwhat> yes, using Adept
<alan> ?
<alan> how
<lunar-raven> mooo
<syockit> Where's the cafe channel for off-topic chat again? I want to ask things about openSUSE and other distros
<lunar-raven> !cafe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafe
<lunar-raven> lol
<lunar-raven> thought it was worth a try
<faileas> syockit: #defocus or #linux i suppose
<eagles0513875> !info cafe | lunar-raven
<ubottu> Package cafe does not exist in intrepid
<lunar-raven> :P
<syockit> If you have experience in openSUSE, can you tell about yast and whether delta-rpm is used for all packages or not?
<faileas> syockit: try the opensuse channel
<syockit> faileas: it's quiet over there. What time is it in the USA?
<faileas> i'm not in the USA
<lunar-raven> I am
<lunar-raven> in washington
<faileas> (and yast is a flaming pile of.... its the main reason i stopposed using opensuse ;))
<lunar-raven> and it's almost 11 pm
<lunar-raven> yast rocks
<lunar-raven> it's sluggish and heavy
<lunar-raven> but helpful
<faileas> lunar-raven: i was using smart at the time
<syockit> Uh oh. I may not like it sluggish and heavy
 * faileas dosen't see the point of something sluggish and heavy for basic maintainance of packages
<lunar-raven> heh
<lunar-raven> well yes, for package management I agree
<faileas> oh, and the version of suse i was on was 10.1 ;p
<lunar-raven> but yast has other uses if ciyrse
<faileas> (broken yast ;p)
<lunar-raven> of course*
<syockit> Though I still don't know how to properly use adept
<lunar-raven> same here faileas..i've heard it's speed has improved greatly since
<faileas> syockit: i don't use adept, i stick to apt ;p
<syockit> cool
<faileas> oldskoolstyle ;)
<lunar-raven> I like adept :P..but apt is cool for just getting it done fast
<faileas> (ironically i started using apt with mandriva... )
<faileas> cause i couldn't stand... (you guessed it) the package manager it came with
<syockit> It's just  that I keep forgetting the parameters for it, having to crank the man page each time really bugs me
<hagabaka> adept notifier is kind of helpful, but usually when I see there are packages I just update with aptitude
<lunar-raven> mandriva..yeah I don't like their package manager either.
<faileas> syockit: its not that hard
<hagabaka> i don't like with adept that it asks you to enter root password before opening, even if you just want to browse packages
<syockit> Maybe I ought to print them and post it somewhere on the wall
<syockit> Strange that I've actually used it many times, but they fail to reside in my memory
<lunar-raven> oo updated kubuntu..must reboot
<lunar-raven> brb
<faileas> sudo apt-get update to check for updates, sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade. apt-cache search to look for a package, apt-get install to update ;)
<syockit> Okay, I think I'm giving up the idea of migrating. Most packages don't have deltas it seems.
<lunar-raven> what would be the easiest way to upgrade from hardy to Intrepid
<lunar-raven> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Daviey> lunar-raven: $ sudo do-release-upgrade , is one way
<lunar-raven> I actually just did that..but i dont think it upgraded to intrepid. I was using a way old version of kubuntu
<lunar-raven> how do i check what version im using?
<lunar-raven> haha
<lunar-raven> yeah..it upgraded to hardy
<lunar-raven> and when I run the command again, it says there is no new version
<syockit> lunar-raven: hmm. How do you know it's a way old? GUI?
<syockit> lunar-raven: or if you migrated from KDE 3.5, you probably have to relogin with different session
<gofi> #dba
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a comparable application or the source of a repo i can use to get bluej
<noaXess> hi all.. and good morning
<noaXess> is there any information, that in kde4.2 are nvidia graficcards better supported? in 4.1.4 i have always same problems, blinking clock, taskbar entries and diffrent other strange grafical problems..
<dmmainou> Hi I'm trying to install my nic card and the instructions I'm following say to "apt-get install linux-source" but I have no internet.... any ideas how to get the package w/o internet.
<dmmainou> hello?
<syockit> dmmainou: wait, why?
<syockit> dmmainou: It's not bundled with the installation?
<dmmainou> hi syockit .... thiese are the instructions I'm following http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Realtek_8168
<syockit> Do you have another media? like USB drive or something
<dmmainou> yes
<syockit> it requires some compiling, and that also requires installation of more tools.
<dmmainou> It's ok I have the recepie... I hope I can follow it
<dmmainou> It is the integrated nic card... no option unless I buy something else.
<syockit> I'm checking if it's already in the kernel or not
<syockit> Which version of Kubuntu?
<dmmainou> 7.1
<dmmainou> It's my first linux mce...
<syockit> I think that's a 7.10. So it's another distro...
<syockit> You'd probably have to download a number of packages to be able to compile
<dmmainou> upon uname -a 2.6.22-14
<syockit> Okay, I'll try to go through this step by step
<dmmainou> Mate thanks so much....
<syockit> Which recipe are you following? The one you gave before?
<dmmainou> by the way... I'm connecting through my laptop running k 8.1 if that helps (2 months ago decided to leave vista and havent turned back since)
<dmmainou> yes that one...
<noaXess> does anybody now a tool to diff/merge files/dirs over ftp?
<noaXess> tool for kde?
<noaXess> there was kdiff3, but it's not in the repos now..
<syockit> dmmainou: by the way, have you tried if you can execute make or not  in that computer?
<dmmainou> yes, I have done every step succesfully ntill the apt-get
<syockit> dmmainou: Nice, don't have to bother with tools anymore
<dmmainou> I trust that that meant something good. I'm an accountant but discovered this thing called ubuntu  and here I am learning a Very nice hobby.
<syockit> dmmainou: You need to download linux-source from a repository
<dmmainou> ok... how do I do that?
<syockit> dmmainou: first, select a location from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<syockit> dmmainou: Then go into pool/main/l
<syockit> dmmainou: pool/main/l/linux-sources-2.6.22
<syockit> if you managed to get there, download linux-sources-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.46_all.deb
<syockit> copy it to your usb drive, and copy it to your mce
<syockit> Then sudo dpkg -i the file
<dmmainou> ok I'm there ... which files
<noaXess> !info kdiff3
<ubottu> Package kdiff3 does not exist in intrepid
<dmmainou> ok downloading....
<noaXess> why is kdiff3 not in intrepid? it is a really good diff/merge tool.. also over ftp
<syockit> noaXess: reason is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdiff3/+bug/260326 . Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~tsaarni/+archive
<syockit> It's even got the latest
<noaXess> syockit: aha.. thanks.. :)
<noaXess> nice
<noaXess> love
<dmmainou> syockit: done
<syockit> dmmainou: You've dpkg -i it?
<dmmainou> said something about setting up linux....
<dmmainou> yes
<syockit> Okay, you can continue the steps in the guide
<dmmainou> mate I owe you a beer.... anywhere Sydney, Oz
<syockit> oh wait, about the patch...
<dmmainou> yes...
<syockit> dmmainou: too bad I don't drink
<syockit> It'd be nice if you prepare the patch beforehand and copy it to the mce
<dmmainou> we'll you get my gratitude.
<dmmainou> not exactly sure what you mean.
<syockit> well, along the steps, there's this 'patch < r8168.diff'
<syockit> you'd need to the file out if you don't have it already
<syockit> it's not that difficult anyway without the patch. You just need to edit the files
<syockit> How far have you got?
<dmmainou> ok I tried to follow the next step "apt-get linux-source"
<dmmainou> invalid operation
<dmmainou> but I presume we already did that right?
<dmmainou> sorry mate first time compiling...
<syockit> Yup, can skip apt-get
<syockit> Go from cd /usr/src
<dmmainou> within /usr/src there are two files 2 headers 1 source
<dmmainou> I suppose that the cd... and the tar... are two different steps?
<dmmainou> when I tar it says can not open not such file
<dmmainou> should I give the whole directory?
<dmmainou> yes that was it... the screen is going mad
<dmmainou> forgot to sudo... repeated the step...
<syockit> ?
<dmmainou> ok I have been succesful until where it says "make scripts prepare"
<syockit> also needs sudo
<dmmainou> ok it came out with errors.
<dmmainou> long list
<syockit> I'd love to have you paste bin that, but that'd take a long time
<syockit> ah, run it again. this time should be shorter
<dmmainou> same thing.
<syockit> What kindof message?
<syockit> keywords
<dmmainou> scripts/basic/fixdep.c: (a number): then a warning or error e.g.incompatible implicit declaration....
<syockit> errors are important. what kind of errors are there?
<dmmainou> can I email the script to you I pasted it to kate...
<syockit> please use pastebin
<dmmainou> sorry what is pastebin?
<syockit> save it to file, bring to the net computer, copy the contents to paste.ubuntu.com
<dmmainou> done I just made a mistake in my login dmainou rather than dmmainou
<heinrich> Nicolae, de unde esti?
<Eutychus> hello. everything about kubuntu is working great except i dont know how to make the laptop search for wireless connections.  is there something that needs to be turned on or downloaded in order to get the nic card to connect to the wireless router?
<syockit> dmmainou: please paste the url here
<dmmainou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107683/
<syockit> All right I can pretty much guess what's missing
<dmmainou> some other packages...
<jussi01> Eutychus: do you know which wireless card you have?
<jussi01> Eutychus: also, is the wireless card listed when you click on the network icon in the system tray?
<surfjunky> hi all
<surfjunky> i have really big problems with kubuntu since kde 4.x
<surfjunky> with backingstore = .true.
<surfjunky> there are severall threads in the forums but ... hmm actually the problem is not solved
<surfjunky> anybody interested ... ?
<Eutychus> jussi01 sorry, back... wlan0 is listed but not by name. it is a nic card. i can reboot the computer and go into the bios to find out what the exact card is,.
<syockit> dmmainou: Can you copy the output of 'dpkg --get-selections' to pastebin?
<jussi01> Eutychus: no need for that
<jussi01> Eutychus: if you click networkmanager - new connection - wlan0 does it have the networks?
<dmmainou> yes give me a sec
<robin0800> surfjunky: believe backingstore needs to be disabled for nvidia driver wiorks with ati driver?
<dmmainou> actually the first time I did it it gave me errors but the second time I did it with sudo and it just returned the prompt.
<surfjunky> there are also some problem with ati reported on the internet however as you have mentioned mostly linked to nvidia driver i tried the latest one 180.22 the problem remain persistent ...
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<surfjunky> the most funniest solution you can find for this big and severe BUG is that you have to turn of backingstore which is the final solution
<surfjunky> however does not work for scientists since we rely on this feature
<Eutychus> jussi01: network settings in system settings?
<syockit> dmmainou: you mean the make command?
<jussi01> Eutychus: no, the tray icon
<syockit> dmmainou: or dpkg?
<dmmainou> dpkg....
<robin0800> surfjunky: yes ati  r3xx hardware still not supported by restricted drivers
<Eutychus> jussi01:  k.  when i click it all the fields in the new connection are blank.
<dmmainou> gave some erros... but tried again with sudo and gave back the prompt...
<jussi01> Eutychus: ok, please go to terminal and do: lspci
<jussi01> then find the name of the wireless card
<surfjunky> robin0800: the funny think it is in certain forums moved to a Xserver problem however GNOME works fine with NVIDIA + Backingstore so it is most likely linked to kwin
<surfjunky> i wonder why the developers of kde or kubuntu think it is a minor problem
<Eutychus> jussi01:  k
<robin0800> surfjunky: I think the tight deadlines mean that difficult problems are sidelined to concentrate on the release
<syockit> dmmainou: by the way, the second dpkg (with --get-selections), have you got it?
<surfjunky> hmm i see
<surfjunky> actually i must run now gnome + 4.x
<dmmainou> no...its no longer on the pipe...
<surfjunky> using ubuntu ... ahh i got stuck in this system configuration problem ... i cannot work anymore i am just configuring my OS since the last 6 weeks ...
<dmmainou> do you want me to run it again?
<syockit> dmmainou: on the pipe? I mean, what's the output? Or maybe do it this way...
<Eutychus> jussi01: k.  lots of bash code, and now the prompt.
<jussi01> Eutychus: could you paste it into a pastebin?
<robin0800> surfjunky: the fix to the r3xx hardware problem was to stop hardware manager offering the restricted driver!
<jussi01> !paste | Eutychus
<ubottu> Eutychus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dmmainou> if I scroll up it is no longer there...
<syockit> dmmainou: cd ~; dpkg --get-selections > installedPackage.lst; kate installedPackage.lst
<surfjunky> i see ... with linux it is never boring ... thanks for conversation ...
<suisse_indi> Hello. Who could help with a wifi / firefox problem?
<jussi01> !ask | suisse_indi
<ubottu> suisse_indi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syockit> dmmainou: if you see lots of package names with installed on the right, copy installedPackage.lst over to pastebin
<suisse_indi> connection to a wifi network is established. firefox displays: can not connect to server. whats wrong? thanks for your help
<Eutychus> jussi01 k. it will take a moment i have to plug the laptop into the router with another computer's cable.
<jussi01> suisse_indi: is firefox in offline mode, is the wifi network online?
<robin0800> suisse_indi: does the connection say activated in the taskbar
<jussi01> suisse_indi: have you tried other webpages?
<suisse_indi> network is online. firefox is online
<suisse_indi> konquerer is the same
<dmmainou> cd ~; dpkg --get-selections > inno packages found matching installedPackage.lst
<jussi01> suisse_indi: open a terminal and do: ping google.com
<dmmainou> sorry
<dmmainou> no packages found matching installedPackage.lst
<dmmainou> sorry again bad spelling.
<syockit> dmmainou: um, did you miss the <?
<syockit> Oh sorry
<deborah> jussi01 hello. this is eutychus on the laptop.
<syockit> dmmainou: it should be >
<jussi01> deborah: :)
<syockit> So I repeat again
<deborah> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<syockit> cd ~; dpkg --get-selections > installedPackage.lst; kate installedPackage.lst
<dmmainou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107695/
<dmmainou> no I missed a :
<dmmainou> ;
<deborah> jussi01 sorry this has taken so long. i put (deborah or eutychus) as the name, in text ,,and pasted the code. and hit enter. i hope i did it right.
<jussi01> deborah: now give the url to me ;)
<syockit> dmmainou: this time you'd need libc6-dev and linux-libc-dev
<deborah> url? :(
<dmmainou> ok Imin the page ...
<syockit> dmmainou: you can get it from where you got linux-sources deb. By the way, libc6 is under /libc folder, not /l
<deborah> jussi01 http://paste.ubuntu.com/107697/
<syockit> dmmainou: and linux-libc-dev is under /l
<dmmainou> I pressume that 2.6.22.14.46 just like last time...
<deborah> sorry the url was whited out because a went to an all black theme that doesnt work well with ff.
<jussi01> deborah: have you installed the restricted drivers for that card (kmenu, system, hardware drivers)
<deborah> jussi01: i dont think so.
<jussi01> deborah: that would help
<deborah> jussi01 how do i do that?
<jussi01> deborah: go to the kmenu, system, hardware drivers...  ;)
<syockit> dmmainou: yup
<dmmainou> looking for libc6 under /pub/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/ no luck...
<syockit> hmmm
<syockit> btw need to confirm version as well
<syockit> sorry it's in glibc under g
<deborah> jussi01 k. i activated the two drivers listed.
<syockit> By the way, you can find them at packages.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> deborah: does it work now?
<syockit> but wait, need to confirm versions
<Eutychus> jussi01 no,  it reads: no carrier
<Gerrit> Hi, I can't find the Settings -> Configure -> ... option to change the treshhold for "monitor for silence" in Konsole 2.1 (KDE 4.1.3). Where can I change this treshhold?
<jussi01> Eutychus: it might need the service to be restarted, but I cant remember which one. easiest just to do a full pc restart
<Eutychus> jussi01:  k rebooting laptop
<syockit> dmmainou: please do 'dpkg-query -s libc6 | grep Version'
<dmmainou> it just said that "this package includes shared versions of the standard c library
<syockit> ?
<dmmainou> I installed 7.1  i386
<dmmainou> yes thats it
<syockit> dmmainou: was Version with large V?
<Gerrit> How do I change the treshhold for the "Monitor for silence" option in Konsole 2.1 (KDE 4.1.3)? The docs say "By default, after 10 seconds of inactivity, an info icon will appear on the session's tab." -- how do I increase this period?
<dmmainou> no 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<Eutychus> jussi01:  still no carrier
<syockit> dmmainou: okay, download the appropriate libc6-dev dev from /g/glibc
<jussi01> Eutychus: so when you go to the network manager icon, new connection, wlan0, no networks appear in the dialogue?
<Eutychus> jussi01:  correct, all fields are blank.
<jussi01> Eutychus: and you are sure there are wireless networks in range?
<syockit> dmmainou: hmm, there're two types it seems. one with cpu on the end and one after the word dev.
<Eutychus> jussi01:  i am right next to the router
<syockit> dmmainou: Get this one 	libc6-dev_2.6.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<syockit> dmmainou: and afterwards, dpkg -i the two debs you downloaded
<jussi01> Eutychus: not sure where to go from here atm. sorry
<Eutychus> np.
<syockit> Eutychus: no eth0?
<syockit> Eutychus: sorry, was wireless eh
<syockit> since wlan0 is there, I suppose the wifi card is working
<syockit> the router is not stealth or something?
<Eutychus> syockit: yes, eth0 works but the wlan0 wont read anything.
<porta_ss> hello world
<Eutychus> syockit: router is secured (it needs a password), but it is broadcasting to the whole block.
<porta_ss> my kubuntu seems to block each time I start it
<porta_ss> no mouse moovement, nosting
<porta_ss> nothing*
<porta_ss> why,why,why?
<dmmainou> I've got libc6 the other one can't find it under l
<syockit> Eutychus: how about manually entering the ESSID?
<porta_ss> not even ctrl+alt+backspace seems to work
<porta_ss> nothing
<syockit> dmmainou: you mean linux-libc-dev? wait...
<porta_ss> what a nasty system
<dmmainou> yes
<Eutychus> syockit:  i am not sure what an essid means. i am smart enough to be dangerous, but not smart enough to make a living at it. :)
<dmmainou> sorry I have 1 file libc6 but not the other
<syockit> dmmainou: actually it's in the linux-source directory you went for the first deb
<Eutychus> syockit:  also this is a friends laptop. when she uses it she will mostly be using it at coffee shops, so the wireless sniffer needs to be able to work.
<syockit> Eutychus: hmm. You mean, the broadcast is received on other computers, but not on her Kubuntu?
<Eutychus> yes.
<Eutychus> syockit: yes. the laptop is dual boot with vista, and it works for vista
<dmmainou> Ok I have them in the machine... can you pls help me with the grep
<dmmainou> I suppose first I have to tar them...
<syockit> dmmainou: what grep?
<syockit> Eutychus: need specs on wifi type
<syockit> Eutychus: I mean the wifi interface on the laptop
<dmmainou> sorry figured it myself...
 * ibrar_away is away: Gone away for now
<Eutychus> syockit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107697/
<syockit> Eutychus: if it's kubuntu 8.10, it might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/218763
<dmmainou> ok make scripts prepare worked
<dmmainou> now the ptch command?
<syockit> alright now edit drivers/net/r8169.c
<szer0> hey i this problem Ubuntu 8.10 every now and again X crashes and all that shows in the log is this http://pastebin.ca/1314554 Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<dmmainou> with nano?
<syockit> dmmainou: sudo kate drivers/net/r8169.c
<syockit> dmmainou: nano also possible. you probably need sudo
<syockit> dmmainou: If you know vim, it's better :)
<syockit> dmmainou: but with kate, you can just ctrl-f it
<dmmainou> vim is still a challenge... opened kate ....
<dmmainou> what do I look for.
<syockit> 0x8168
<dmmainou> found it
<syockit> As you can see, the patch that is shown in that page says that a certain line has been removed, replaced with another line
<syockit> In patch files, the minus (- on the beginning of the line) represents what is removed, while plus shows what is added
<dmmainou> sorry I want to get this right... can you explain further
<syockit> dmmainou: so comment out that line by inserting // on the beginning
<syockit> now it should become //{ PCI_DEVICE(PCI_VENDOR_ID_REALTEK,	0x8168) something something
<dmmainou> ok
<syockit> dmmainou: and continue from make M=`pwd` stuff
<dmmainou> save after that?
<syockit> dmmainou: I mean the step "Build network modules"
<syockit> dmmainou: oh yes. sorry forgot that
<syockit> dmmainou: save first, then follow instructions after the patch
<syockit> dmmainou: all of them require sudo
<Eutychus> syockit: i need to get ready for class. thank you for your help... you too juss1. i will try again tonight. thanx
<syockit> dmmainou: after finishing modprobe, test the network.
<syockit> dmmainou: wishing you luck!
<dmmainou> tanks mate... already had a fight with the mrs about being on the pc again... but I wouldn't figured out myself.
<faileas> dmmainou: if you need an easy CLI text editor, try nano ;)
<syockit> faileas: I forgot nano has Where is
<faileas> ;)
<faileas> nano is awesome. second best cli text editor i've used
<dmmainou> kate did it this time...
<dmmainou> its compiling....
<SlimeyPete> nano can be a bit irritating due to its habit of word-wrapping when you don't want it to.
<syockit> yup, but for such simple task, kate's loading time reduces productivity
<syockit> SlimeyPete: how you'd get that to happen?
<SlimeyPete> syockit: happens by default
<SlimeyPete> if you open a file which includes a line which is wider than the terminal, and then you try to edit that line, nano "helpfully" wraps it
<SlimeyPete> thus breaking shell-scripts
<syockit> strange it doesn't happen here. Maybe it was a fixed bug
<syockit> ah, i see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/39866 problem with root user
<dmmainou> ok followed the recepie to the last step
<dmmainou> how do i know if it worked?
<syockit> dmmainou: You mean you finished modprobe?
<syockit> dmmainou: then let's see....
<syockit> dmmainou: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<syockit> plug in the network cable, see if it automatically detects
<dmmainou> done
<syockit> if it doesn't, may need to restart
<dmmainou> restarting now
<|acm|_> hi leute. wollte mal fragen ob es unter (k)ubuntu eine moeglichkeit automatisiert module die nicht gebraucht werden zu entfernen/entladen. nicht der geschw. wegen, sondern weil ich wenig ram habe.
<syockit> blimers, I have the premonition that it won't work... but let's hope!
<|acm|_> moeglichkeit gibt natuerlich
<syockit> I only understood eine, means "one" right?
<|acm|_> oh english, sry
<|acm|_> syockit: right :)
<syockit> and maybe "Das war ein Befehl!"
<dmmainou> Noooooo!  didn't work
<|acm|_> well, is it possible to remove unneeded modules automatically. it would be nice because I only have less ram.
<Gerrit> How do I change the treshhold for the "Monitor for silence" option in Konsole 2.1 (KDE 4.1.3)? The docs say "By default, after 10 seconds of inactivity, an info icon will appear on the session's tab." -- how do I increase this period?
<dmmainou> sudo modprobe r8168  just gives the prompt is that correct...
<|acm|_> the simplest way would be using xfce or another small desktop env.
<syockit> dmmainou: yup
<syockit> modinfo drivers/net/r8169.ko
<syockit> sorry, mistake
<dmmainou> ok what do I read from here.
<syockit> dmmainou: can you do modinfo /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/net/r8169.k again?
<dmmainou> yes didn't work just with k in the end but did with ko
<dmmainou> I think there is an entry for 8169 that shouldn't be there....
<syockit> And it didn't have the pci:v000010ECd00008168sv alias?
<dmmainou> no...
<syockit> arr, I'm confused with that 8168/8169 fiasco
<syockit> By the way, does that computer have a history of windows?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<syockit> yo yo ma
<ActionParsnip> holla
<dmmainou> no ... brand new box.... Asus P5n7A-vm
<dmmainou> seems to work fine with 8.1 but linuxmce runs 7.1
<ActionParsnip> !linuxmce
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<syockit> dmmainou: try lurking #linuxmce . In the meantime, we still can figure out what problems the network card have
<syockit> dmmainou: I might even suggest upgrading the kernel too.
<ActionParsnip> dmmainou: its not an official release so its not supported here
<syockit> Or turn newer Kubuntu into an MCE
<ActionParsnip> or just install medibuntu then install xbmc and you're golden
<dmmainou> yeah ... may try something like that....
<Malic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dmmainou> what about mythbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> something supported you mean
<ActionParsnip> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<ActionParsnip> looks like it
<ActionParsnip> its weird but fluxbuntu isnt official
<dmmainou> ok... I want to be able to record tv, store and see my movies AND have asterisk in the same box... thats it.
<ActionParsnip> and its really annoying cos it rocks
<ActionParsnip> dmmainou: you can store and share movies with any distro, use samba
<ActionParsnip> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2397 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<dmmainou> mmmm yes but I want something more idiot friendly.... I'd been using trixbox but it crashes once a week in  my pIII therefore the upgrade...
<syockit> dmmainou: go with 810 alpha then
<syockit> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/LinuxMCE-0810_alpha1
<dmmainou> Ok... I'm going on annual leave in a couple of weeks time. they may have a Beta version by then...
<ActionParsnip> dmmainou: that why all my systems are linux based
<syockit> including your toaster?
<ActionParsnip> syockit: they did install snmp to a toaster once
<ActionParsnip> with toasting stats
<dmmainou> guys thank you very much .... I'm dissapointed about the effort but happy to have kind people willing to help. Iwill be up to scratch one day to help like that...
<ActionParsnip> its called a community for a reason :)
<dmmainou> oh I've been in some communities that are a bit more agressive.
<syockit> when I was in windows, I had problem looking for a helpful community
<dmmainou> Windows.... never again... at work cause they force me.
<dmmainou> guys I'm going to bed now.
<ActionParsnip> dmmainou: im the same, i left windows on my own systems a long time ago as the OS doesnt give me anything that linux cant
<ActionParsnip> its a tool for the job to me
<Eutychus> jussi01 i reinstalled and rebooted and it worked. ... thanx
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<amerigo> how can i import font times new roman?
<Dr_willis> import?
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: times is a standard font
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
 * ibrar_away is away: Gone away for now
<JackWinter> where do i tel kubuntu 8.10 to use software rendering instead of hardware ?
 * ibrar is back.
<zer0o> hi guys
<zer0o> how can i make and OS X application work on linux?
<zer0o> is there a way?
<JackWinter> zer0o: there is a way but i don't know if i'm allowed to talk about it here.  it involves running osx under vmware, and works mostly.  sound missing and no acc video, but ok for the occasional app
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: what does the app do, maybe there is a native equivelant
<JackWinter> zer0o: search the insanelymac.com forum for more information
<amerigo> Action: I can't find in my open office
<zer0o> alright the thing is me and a friend of mine have to work on an event scheduler and it has to be the same but, he has a mac and i run linux
<zer0o> how do i solve that?
<Dr_willis> zer0o,  use java :) is one way
<zer0o> Dr_willis: sorry? :D
<Dr_willis> python, perl, so on..
<zer0o> dunno watcha talking about Dr
<Dr_willis> actually i recall there being somthignm to do with the windowmaker/gnustep and stuff working  with Os-X some how.. or being sort of 'compatiable/portable'
<zer0o> still speaking arab to me :D i dont understand what ur sayin sorry :D
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: he may have to use a different app, or you wil have to buy a mac
<Dr_willis> USE  the java programing language
<Dr_willis> if you want to make a program that runs on both.. is one solution
<StR|Sangreal> there may exist mac application that supports the same formats...
<zer0o> Dr_willis: what im trying to tell is that ivegot no idea of how to do that
<Dr_willis> zer0o,  youve really not told us much on what you are trying to do actually eitehr...      'work on and event scheduler' you mean write one? or what exactly?
<StR|Sangreal> if you want to share your schedules you can do that via google calendar ;)
<zer0o> Dr_willis: oh im sorry ur right, i meant i need to download a database just to keep some events organized
<zer0o> ivegotta do it with a friend of mine but he's got a mac and i run linux
<zer0o> got it now?
<StR|Sangreal> and which format do you use?
<zer0o> hardy
<coky> any1 using epson lx 800?
<coky> how to get the driver?
<Dr_willis> coky,  check cups.org to see how well that printer is supported?
<ActionParsnip> coky: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?26,1850
<Dr_willis> coky,  for some printers there may be some cups support files witht eh drivers not installed by default.. I had a old printer that i had to rember t install the right packages for it.
<ActionParsnip> coky: Use IBM ProPrinter II driver seems to be ok
<coky> ok im trying
<ActionParsnip> coky: you could check the hcl for compatibility next time before you buy to save heartache
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | coky
<ubottu> coky: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<micettonero> hi
<micettonero> i'm experiencing a problem with kopete on kde 4.2 rc
<micettonero> the windows live messenger protocol doesn't work
<micettonero> it gives me: cannot connect with the instant messanging server or peers
<micettonero> any hint?
<zer0o> alright can somebody suggest a good event organizer just for linux?
 * Dr_willis isent even clear what an 'event' oorganizer is.. and how i differes from say a 'pim' type app.
<zer0o> whatz a pim type app ?
<ActionParsnip> micettonero: try using http transport
<Dr_willis> !find pim
<ubottu> Found: libtunepimp-dev, libtunepimp5, libtunepimp5-dbg, bitpim, bitpim-lib (and 21 others)
<Dr_willis> personanal Information manager
<ActionParsnip> micettonero: its the msn protocol, sometimes it needs it
<Dr_willis>  'ie: a little calander. :)
<Dr_willis> doctor appoint on Monday... pick up laundry on thuisday
<Dr_willis> kdepim - Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release
<zer0o> Dr_willis: not looking for that, im organizing events like concerts and i need an event-organizer an event-manager something i can put contacts dates numbers info... got it?
<Dr_willis> sounds liek a calander to me...
<Dr_willis> :)
<zer0o> Dr_willis: alright lets check this kdepim out, how do i get it? is not in my repos so i shall do something like "apt-get install" WHAT?
<Dr_willis> !info kdepim
<ubottu> kdepim (source: kdepim): Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_willis> its in the MAIN repository.. so  somthing is weid if its not in yours...
<Dr_willis> note the name was 'kdepim'  install that
<cypr1nus> hi, i've got problem with upgrading nvidia drivers. when i upgraded nvidia-glx to 180.11 version using apt-get, i can't startx, due to problem: nvidia driver component has version 177.82, but nvidia kernel module has version 180.11. How can i figure it out?
<cypr1nus> i can't find any package responsile for that
<khaije1> when i rip DVDs using kpcopy it goes quickly then pauses at %95 completed for hours
<khaije1> has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: i'd uninstall all the nvidia drivers and fix the x server back to failsafe then reinstall the driver from scratch
<bazhang> khaije1, I tend to use handbrake
<Dr_willis> run the app from a terminal.. look for error messages khaije1    - for starters
<bazhang> khaije1, though you will need to enable a PPA repo for that (jdong's)
<cypr1nus> ActionParsnip how can i list all installed packages?
<khaije1> ya heheh thl excellent suggestions actually, thx i'll try each (probably in that order too :) )
<bazhang> khaije1, you need a link for the handbrake ppa?
<khaije1> oh ty bazhang, yes pls!
<micettonero> ActionParsnip: sorry what is http transport?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive khaije1 only for hardy and intrepid though :)
<bazhang> khaije1, you need to add that to your sources.list then update and install handbrake
<khaije1> that works for me :D
<cypr1nus> how can i check the list of installed packages?
<Pici> cypr1nus: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<khaije1> do these ppa's usually use repo keys?
<zer0o> Dr_willis: once installed it doesnt appear on the kmenu, how do i put it there?
<BluesKaj> good morning
<khaije1> bazhang: i've heard a lot of praise for handbrake
<ActionParsnip> micettonero: its a way to get the messages transported, check in the account settings
<zer0o> Dr_willis: and it doesnt even run from a terminal with a "kdepim" command
<bazhang> khaije1, you will have some gnome stuff though (handbrake-gtk)
<BluesKaj> it would be nice if HandBrake worked on intrepid
<bazhang> BluesKaj, it does
<paulo_> #kubuntu-es
<khaije1> oh rly? heh well nothings perfect
<BluesKaj> bazhang , maybe it's kde4.2 beta that crashing it then
<coky> problem solved
<bazhang> BluesKaj, could be
<dstar> hmm... on my debian/unstable server, zsh can complete database names when I do 'mysql <tab>', but it doesn't seem to do that on my kubuntu laptop... does the kubuntu zsh package have fewer completions than the debian, or do I need to configure something?
<BluesKaj> bazhang ,HandBrake's icon launches , appears in the taskbar then disappears after 10secs or so.
<dstar> It also will do directory/filename completion on remote hosts when I'm doing an scp, but not on my kubuntu laptop... is there a package I need to install to get more completions? 'apt-cache search zsh' didn't turn anything obvious up....
<BluesKaj> I installed a whole new version of ffmpeg with unstripped libs dependencies , so maybe i won't need handbrake
<dstar> Hmm... ok, all the completion files are there, actually....
<guedressel> hello there!
<guedressel> anyone experienced crashes of kopete on opening the settings dialog?
<guedressel> ah
<dstar> guedressel: not kopete, but do you have an ATI video card?
<guedressel> found a bug on launchpad: 284153
<guedressel> yp
<guedressel> yep
<guedressel> it's about my webcam
<guedressel> uvcvideo kernel module makes it crash
<guedressel> after unloading it works fine
<khalidmian> need halp with kubuntu screensavers how come i cant find them in adept or synaptic
<dstar> guedressel: I've found that something about the latest Catalyst drivers+Xorg7.4+KDE4.2+my HD3100 is very unstable... to the point I'm having to use a GNOME session.
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> anyone else having performance issues on kde4 with intel graphics?
<guedressel> dstar: my problem is the video module..
<guedressel> ..since i'm not interested in the webcam i have no problem to deactivate it
<khalidmian> can anyone help re kubuntu screensavers
<dstar> guedressel: makes sense
<delicowa1> khalidmian:is your package list up to date
<delicowa1> then try installing kdeartworks
<guedressel> dstar: never the less - i'm looking forward to a big upgrade for many apps in KDE 4.2
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , look for Xscreensavers
<delicowa1> then try installing anything related to kdeartworks package
<guedressel> can't keep my feets still
<guedressel> but don't want to test a not-release version of it
 * guedressel is excited about KDE 4.2
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: in add/remove or package manager
 * faileas is running the beta/rc of that... its both shiny and more stable
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , look for xscreensaver in adept or synaptic or apt
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: apt-cache search screensaver
<guedressel> faileas: is there a service menu in the dolphin context menu for (un-)packing archives?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip ,xscreensaver in kde4
<dstar> faileas: the beta/rc of kde4.2? It's not like the version of kde4.1 or whatever that Kubuntu uses by default is useable....
<khalidmian> i didd get screensavers via sudo apt get but not all
<faileas> guedressel: there's an open with arc option
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it will find all packages about screensavers so it could be kde2 for all he cares ;)
<faileas> dstar: thats what i found too. i'm using the 'official' experimental 4.2 repos mentioned on the channel topic, and i love it to bits
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , some have very limited options , xscreensaver has the most
<guedressel> faileas: i don't like that...
<guedressel> ...klick & go
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: well the list will help to advise what package to install
<guedressel> but i will add it myself - if it's not there by default.
<dstar> faileas: ditto. Except that plasma would crash as soon as I logged in. That didn't happen the last time I tried it, a couple of days ago, but my task bar panel vanished after a couple of minutes, and I couldn't get it back....
<faileas> dstar: on 4.1?
<dstar> faileas: 4.2
<faileas> guedressel:
<faileas> well i normally use the cli for that
<guedressel> sure
<faileas> dstar: wierd. on my laptop its awesomely stable
<guedressel> if i'm just in the cli i do it like this too
<faileas> ssh 192.168.1.128
<faileas> oops
<guedressel> but if i'm using my mouse klicking through my data it's just nice to not break that experience because of an archive file
<dstar> faileas: I think it's the current Catalyst drivers, at a guess... it got worse when I upgraded to Catalyst 8.12  hoping that would help. I know the 9.1 beta drivers fix the compiz problem of flickering Xv video when using compositing, so maybe this is the same underlying problem and will be fixed....
<ActionParsnip> !worksforme | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dstar> AAAAAARG!
<ActionParsnip> faileas: ;)
<dstar> Something seems to be overwriting my resolv.conf file... and I can't figure out what, since I don't have any dhcp interfaces....
<faileas> dstar: thats an odd little thing. i'm running an x3100, which is not very good, and can't do compiz last time i tried ;)
<faileas> ActionParsnip: maybe ;p
<faileas> hmm
<dstar> faileas: the one that's an rs780 chipset?
<faileas> oh yeah, is there any way to change the inode size on a ext file system, or to set it during an install?
<khalidmian> why isnt adept giving me options to install all screensavers
<faileas> dstar: intel integrated graphics ;p
<dstar> faileas: ahhhh
<dstar> faileas: I've got a Radeon HD3100
<faileas> Its barely competant- some stuff won't work on it, some will, compiz had huge problems when i tried it last year ;p
<dstar> heh
<khalidmian> ugh i give up
<faileas> on the other hand, i think it can handle aero, but i wouldn't let vista pollute my hard drive ;p
<dstar> faileas: do you have the latest driver for it? ISTR seeing somethig about improvements to the intel driver recently when it comes to compositing
<nahy> hey!
<faileas> dstar: i have the stock driver, well i do have the proposed repo activated
<dstar> faileas: hmm... that should do it
<dstar> faileas: when was the last time you tried compiz?
<nahy> i tried to install gnome on my kubuntu but it couldn't download some packages
<faileas> dstar: last year, before october
<nahy> i couldn't run gnome session
<khalidmian> can anyone help me with kubuntu screensavers
<dstar> faileas: I think the changes were in the last couple of months, but I don't really recall -- I just saw it in passing.
<dstar> khalidmian: what do you need?
<faileas> dstar: it was supposed to have been fixed in october
<khalidmian> dstar: i fail to understand why adept isnt showing screensaver installtion option ive installed k and xscreensavers via sudo but most are missing
<nahy> i tried to remove gnome by sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop but it said package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jamie> hello
<Guest99077> sup guise
<dstar> khalidmian: what's one of the screensavers that's missing in specific (so I know what to look for)?
<ActionParsnip> nahy: the gnome-desktop is a hollow metapackage so wont uninstall the packages its made of
<khalidmian> gl series i think in k and x
<nahy> but the instructions in help.ubuntu said that this "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" will work
<SlimeyPete> how old are those instructions?
<SlimeyPete> the *-desktop packages have been through several different revisions
<dstar> khalidmian: are xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra, and kscreensaver-xsavers installed?
<nahy> is there any way to repair the packages?
<khalidmian> dstar: thats what im trying to install
<dstar> khalidmian: do 'apt-cache search screensaver' from the command line, and see if they show up there
<khalidmian> they did
<nahy> is there any way to repair the packages?
<nahy> they haven't downloaded completely
<nahy> when i wanted to install gnome
<dstar> khalidmian: hmm.... but they don't show up in adept?
<ActionParsnip> nahy: sudo apt-get -f install
<khalidmian> no
<nahy> ok
<khalidmian> ill have to reinstall kubuntu
<nahy> it says you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<dstar> khalidmian: if I fire up adept and put 'xscreensaver' in the search box, it shows up... how many packages do you see if you do that?
<wesley_> #kubuntu-devel
<coky> how to make totemsupport ssa subtitle?
<nahy> it says there is no space
<dstar> nahy: what's the exact error message?
<nahy> i tried df -h and it shows my / is full
<nahy> no space left on device
<nahy> in some other extent like this i erased my log and archive
<nahy> is that ok?
<genii> nahy: Logs are fine, they just get re-created
<nahy> ok but please show me where are they i can't remember
<genii> nahy: Usually in /var/log         and the subdirs in there specific to whichever apps as well. Don't delete the subdirs however
<nahy> ok thank you
<genii> nahy: You may also want to use apt-get clean         which will clean out the downloaded install packages
<raphink> nahy: instead of erasing the logs, you could compress them by running logrotate
<nahy> then can i run this command to get rid of gnome? "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"?
<raphink> nahy: logrotate is responsible for regularly compressing the current logs and deleting old ones, so forcing it usually saves space
<ubuntu> wow I am running kubuntu from the live cd--! awesome! :)
<nahy> what is the exact command?
<raphink> nahy: I doubt it will remove gnome, maybe "sudo aptitude autoremove" afterwards will (not sure though)
<nahy> ok buddy
<raphink> ubuntu: welcome to the kubuntu world then ;)
<nahy> it's working "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<raphink> ok
<nahy> but in the middle it said: run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<nahy> are they different?
<raphink> then run it :)
<ubuntu> hey all I am brand new to this, and wondering if kubuntu will run on an atom proc?
<nahy> i mean is it going to uninstall gnome?
<raphink> dpkg is what manages the packages individually, apt-get and aptitude allow to download packages from distant repositories and manage dependencies between them
<kr8> дб
<raphink> ubuntu: yes it will
<raphink> ubuntu: atom is intel compatible (i386 compatible)
<raphink> nahy: if it tells you to run "dpkg --configure -a", it's because the installation/removal didn't work fine, so it needs to be tried again
<raphink> nahy: so you should do it if it tells you
<nahy> ok ok i did it
<raphink> nahy: you could retry your aptitude command to make sure it was completed
<nahy> aha
<raphink> ubuntu: I personnaly run kubuntu on an aspire one, which uses an atom proc
<ubuntu> that is awesome--- this is a slick little os
<nahy> i still see that my root is 100% used what should i do?
<raphink> nahy: genii proposed you to clean your aptitude cache
<raphink> run "sudo apt-get clean"
<raphink> this will remove the packages that were downloaded by apt-get/aptitude and are not useful anymore
<raphink> (located in /var/cache/apt/archives)
<raphink> what you can do next is check where the space is used
<raphink> in order to do that, you can do
<raphink> sudo du -sh /*
<raphink> this will show you the space used by each directory on the computer
<raphink> once you locate a directory that uses a lot of space, you run "sudo du -sh" on this directory
<raphink> until you find where you can remove space
<saiy> my first time
<raphink> konqueror also has a very nice plugin for that
<raphink> hopefully still working in KDE4... let me check
<raphink> hi saiy
<saiy> hi raphink
<saiy> my first to use kubuntu ,my first time to come here.
<raphink> nahy: you can fire up konqueror, and while you view a folder, go to the view mode and switch to the file size view
<raphink> this is very useful
<raphink> welcome then saiy
<raphink> saiy: first time using a linux OS ?
<saiy> thank you ,
<saiy> yes ,
<raphink> congrats then :)
<saiy> thank you
<saiy> I like kubuntu very much,it is very beautiful
<ahmos> hi, how can i change login password
<raphink> ahmos: either in systemsettings (see the preferences in the K menu)
<daDudeMan> I had a 'held back' amarok for a while on Hardy, then finally uninstalled it.  Now I cant get it to install without reference to libmp4v2.  i installed libmp4 from source and still no go.  any suggestions from this error?  ---> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raphink> ah, too late ;)
<daDudeMan>   amarok: Depends: libmp4v2-0 (>= 1:1.6dfsg) but it is not installable
<daDudeMan> E: Broken packages
<dstar> hmm... anyone know of a replacement for sort that understands size postfixes (k,m,g, etc)?
<ubuntu> wow so if this install goes ok I will have kubuntu on my new 8gb usb stick and be able to boot from it! what are the chances of that working!? lol
<saiy> hi,raphink,where are you from?
<raphink> saiy: france
<saiy> oh,great country
<saiy> I am from China,nice to talk with you.
<dstar> daDudeMan: what happens if you do 'sudo apt-get install libmp2v2-0'?
<raphink> dstar: you could preprocess it by replacing k with 1000, m with 1000000 and g with 1000000000...
<raphink> dstar: using awk for example... but it's a bit ugly
<dstar> er, 'sudo apt-get install libmp4v2-0'
<dstar> raphink: yeah
<raphink> ubuntu: it should work if you follow the howto on bootable USB keys
<daDudeMan> dstar:  I get "  E: Couldn't find package libmp2v2-0 "
<raphink> dstar: is it to use with ls ?
<nahy> raphink: response to du -sh for root returned no access to /proc and .........
<dstar> daDudeMan: typo on my part... should have been libmp4v2-0
<daDudeMan> dstar:  Does it matter I have the medibuntu repo in list to search?
<dstar> raphink: du -sH
<raphink> dstar: let me see
<dstar> daDudeMan: shouldn't, try it again with mp4 instead of mp2
<daDudeMan> dstar:  E: Package libmp4v2-0 has no installation candidate
<raphink> dstar: you use use "du -s" without the h
<raphink> dstar: this way you won't have k, m, g
<dstar> raphink: yeah, that works... I'm looking for a way to have my cake and eat it, too.
<raphink> haha
<nahy> ok guys i'm so sorry but i got to go. i'll give it a try tomorrow
<saiy> buy
<nahy> thank you again
<nahy> bye bye
<dstar> daDudeMan: what architecture are you on?
<saiy> how can i setup plugins ,when I use konqueror?
<phanbt> where do I get kernel 2.6.24-7 downgrade?
<saiy> which down tools is better to use in kubuntu?
<raphink> down tools saiy?
<saiy> yes
<raphink> what do you mean?
<saiy> it is used to download something from net
<saiy> any good tool?
<daDudeMan> dstar: 64bit
<raphink> ah, download
<raphink> saiy: graphical?
<saiy> yes
<raphink> saiy: there's Kget in KDE
<raphink> which works directly with konqueror
<dstar> daDudeMan: what does uname -m say?
<saiy> ok, i will try it now
<saiy> thank you
<raphink> you're welcome
<saiy> raphink
<daDudeMan> dstar x86_64
<khalidmian> hi im back with a fresh install of kubuntu running updates as we speak and would like to know how to add screensavers via adept not via sudo
<dstar> daDudeMan: try downloading http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17200239/libmp4v2-0_1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu3_amd64.deb and installing it with 'dpkg -i <path to downloaded file>'
<nethans_> Hi guys.. I'm using qemu.. and my virtual OS is freebsd.. but I dont know why I cannot ping between my hosts.
<daDudeMan> dstar: thanks will try
<nethans_> any idea?
<dstar> daDudeMan: I'm assuming that x86_64 is the same thing as what debian calls amd64
<daDudeMan> dstar: i think its a reasonable assumption
<dstar> nethans_: is your host os kubuntu?
<nethans_> ubuntu
<dstar> daDudeMan: How well does 64-bit linux work out for you?
<raphink> nethans_: are you hosts on the same network?
<nethans_> yep
<raphink> what the IPs/masks nethans_?
<nethans_> my host.. and the vritual OS are inthe same network.
<daDudeMan> dstar: it screams
<dstar> nethans_: well, this channel is for kubuntu, but I'll see if I can help... are you trying to ping between host os and guest, or guest os and another guest os?
<nethans_> 192.168.1.0 /24
<dstar> daDudeMan: no incompatibility problems?
<raphink> nethans_: they're all in this network?
<nethans_> yes
<daDudeMan> dstar: i think i found WINE is only 32 bit but that was it for "problems"
<dstar> daDudeMan: cool.
<raphink> nethans_: can you ping other IPs from the virtual machines?
<khalidmian> hi im looking for assistance on how to get kubuntu screensavers via adept rather than via sudo command
<nethans_> I cannot ping the VM..
<dstar> daDudeMan: I'm seriously considering moving to 64-bit if I ever (god forbid *shudder*) have to rebuild my server.
<raphink> khalidmian: if someone told you to type "sudo apt-get install <something>", seach for this <something> in adept
<nethans_> I have virtual box.. and I can..
<raphink> nethans_: can the VM ping the host?
<nethans_> but with qemu I cannot
<dstar> khalidmian: did you see the question I asked just before I lost my connection earlier?
<Guest47299> how can I kill a blocked app?
<nethans_> I have 2 vitual tool. qemu and virtual box..
<raphink> Guest47299: use the kill command, or use Ctrl+Esc and click on the window
<dstar> nethans_: not the same guest os image in both cases though, right?
<nethans_> no..
<khalidmian> dstar: hey star no i didnt i just reinstalled kubuntu and am running upadtes at the moment so i guess you can say my kubuntu is a virgin
<nethans_> I tried to put a static route.. but didnt worked
<saiy> kget is undoubted a good tool.   thank you again,raphink
<Guest47299> thanks a lot, that actually worked hahah
<dstar> nethans_: what's ifconfig -a and netstat -r output for both host and guest on the working and non-working cases (you'll want to use a pastebox of course)
<nethans_> I used tcpdump to check if actually the pings are trying to go out of the box.. but they dont
<raphink> Guest47299: it was more fun when the cursor became a skull though ;)
<daDudeMan> dstar:  I do environmental modeling with GIS on the linux 64 bit system, and it just rips the data up.  big files in GB order too.  just grinds away....faaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssst too
<dstar> khalidmian: once it's done with updates, fire up adept, go to search, and put in xscreensaver and see what you get in the results
<raphink> saiy: yes it's nice :)
<raphink> saiy: in the console, there's wget if you ever want to check it, it's very powerful, too
<khalidmian> dstar: shall do and will msg you for assistance if it doesnt work
<ubuntu> so how long is the kubuntu install to a usb stick supposed to take? it seems to be taking a long time
<saiy> I don't like to do something in console ,haha
<raphink> saiy: you're not used to it yet ;)
<dstar> daDudeMan: hmm... maybe I should have gone with 64-bit on my laptop. On the gripping hand, at the time I was on a cell-phone internet connection, and just downloading _one_ iso took hours... worse, I had to do it twice because it died at 90% the first time. So I didn't want to risk a failure....
<raphink> saiy: I didn't like to use the console when I began to use linux. Now I use it more than the graphical tools. It saves me tons of time :)
<saiy> ha,really!
<raphink> saiy: yes, really :)
<dstar> ubuntu: You can install kubuntu to a usb stick?
<khalidmian>  dstar i tried the beta version of Windows 7 all i can say is that it sucks
<dstar> saiy: really, and there are things you can do with the command line that just aren't possible with a gui....
<dstar> khalidmian: My understanding is it's just like Vista and Server 2008. Of course it sucks....
<saiy> ok,from now on,i will use it a little everyday ,ha
<dstar> There is _one_ thing I liked about vista, and that was that it was possible in explorer to (for example) only show files with names that starte with 'a-f', etc... is that doable with any of the various Kubuntu/Ubuntu file managers?
<dstar> saiy: that's the best way to do it -- don't try to force yourself into only using it, just make sure you do so that you get more comfortable with it, and you'll find yourself doing more and more with it.
<khalidmian> dstar: why have windows when you have an open door invitaion to linux
<saiy> thank you,but i am newer , it is difficult to me probably
<dstar> khalidmian: Well, my laptop doesn't run Vista anymore... :) I gave Vista a fair try. And even at the end of a cell-phone internet connection, it took me less time to download and install ubuntu than I'd already spent trying to get Vista working.
<khalidmian> dstar: all upgardes are complete should i reboot or stay online
<dstar> khalidmian: Up to you -- did it say you needed to reboot?
<raphink> saiy: as a matter of fact, you can do without the command line
<raphink> saiy: my wife has been using linux for 3 years and doesn't use the command line at all
<saiy> ha ,great
<raphink> saiy: but if you're interested in controlling your computer and gaining time (especially in batch processing), then it's really worth it to learn
<raphink> saiy: the GUIs can only do what they were planned to. There can't be buttons and boxes for everything you might want to do with a computer
<saiy> yes , you are right . i have ever seen my friend using the console.that is difficult
<raphink> saiy: it is not difficult, it's just another way of interacting with the computer
<raphink> with words instead of graphics
<saiy> oh,i have to remember a lot of command,i hate to remember something mechanically.
<raphink> hehe ;)
<khalidmian> d-tech: back after required reboot now what
<LazersK> Right. Anyone remember that x-terminal error I had?
<saiy> raphink,when did  you learn  ubuntu ?
<JackWinter> how can i see how many files and application has opened ?
<khalidmian> ok something is really wrong with my adept manager
<raphink> saiy: about 3 years ago
<raphink> JackWinter: you can use lsof for that
<LazersK> Well, i fixed that by installing xterm, except, i can only run KDE via: 'KDESTART'
<LazersK> And it logs me in as root.
<LazersK> >_>
<LazersK> Fixable@?
<saiy> you must master it
<raphink> JackWinter: for example, to check files opened by kmail, you can do 'lsof | grep "^kmail"'
<saiy> i mean you probably master  it
<khalidmian> why doesnt the electric shepp screensaver work in kubuntu
<JackWinter> raphink: and if i only want to know how many a specific app has opened ?
<raphink> you want to know how many files a program has opened?
<raphink> then you can pipe the lsof command into wc
<raphink> like
<raphink> lsof | grep "^kmail" | wc -l
<raphink> will give you the number of lines returned
<khalidmian> dstar: finally the screensavers show up in adept
<dstar> khalidmian: cool
<khalidmian> dstar: why doesnt electric sheep work under kubuntu
<daDudeMan> dstar: that seemed to work, its installing amarok now. thanks!  =D
<dstar> khalidmian: what happens when you try?
<dstar> daDudeMan: no problem
<ferlete> ola
<JackWinter> raphink: many thanks
<raphink> JackWinter: does that answer your question?
<phanbt> I have a patch for kernel 2.6.24-7 what i the easiest way to mod it to patch for the latest and greatest kernel?
<genii> !br | ferlete
<ubottu> ferlete: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LazersK> Hooray, another bug caused crash.
<raphink> JackWinter: lsof might include pipes opened by the program aswell though, so if you want only real files, you might want to check "man lsof"
<LazersK>  I seriously hope KDE 4.2 is better than this.
<LazersK> >_x;;;
<dstar> LazersK: oh god yes
<dstar> LazersK: Does KDM not work for you?
<LazersK> Kdebluetooth doesn't work.
<noir_lord> Anybody else having performance issues with Scribus on 8.10?
<LazersK> I have to start KDE by manually typing 'KDESTART'
<LazersK> It often crashes.
<khakane> kde4.2 is awesome.
<khakane> infinite times better than 4.1
<LazersK> I got the RC.
<sevenseeker> yay bluetooth... saw the bug updates about the kdebluetooth being fixed and will be backported to kde4.1 too, thanks for the hard work!
<JackWinter> raphink: no this is cool, i just need to know approximately.  i had a sampler that ran out of filehandles with the default 1024 :)
<dstar> LazersK: Why do you have to start kde with kdestart? Can you not choose a kde session at the login screen?
<LazersK> KDEbluetooth doesn't work on mine
<LazersK> doesn't even start
<raphink> JackWinter: ok :)
<noir_lord> has tried the Scribus team repositories, tried the svn release, built the whole thing from scratch out of the SVN repository, has rebuilt cairo with hardware acceleration enabled and it still runs like a 2 legged dog
<porta_ss> helo ppl
<porta_ss> help me out
<saiy> hi, raphink,thank you very much.I do not want to leave but i have to go to sleep ,it is 00:10 now.
<porta_ss> my kubuntu doesn't start
<porta_ss> after loading at startup
<porta_ss> the system blocks
<porta_ss> all the apps block and the mouse too
<porta_ss> what's wrong with my system?
<SparX> ...
<porta_ss> help pls
<porta_ss> all the system seems to block, nothing works, not even ctrl+alt+backspace
<porta_ss> what's wrong???
<khakane> what the hell does blocks mean
<porta_ss> :(
<khakane> to me it means prevents
<genii> porta_ss: By "block" you mean the graphics are square and chunky, or that the applications are prevented from running?
<porta_ss> I mean that everything suddenly stops from workin'
<porta_ss> mouse, apps, everything
<porta_ss> 5 seconds after login
<porta_ss> no key responds, no mouse movement, nothing
<genii> porta_ss: Does it take you back to login screen after a while?
<porta_ss> no
<porta_ss> it just...
<cjae> Hi how do I access Nvidia Controls in Kubuntu 8.10
<RurouniJones> proprietry driver?
<porta_ss> dies, I could watch the desktop for all day, but I can't move the mouse nor do anything else
<noir_lord> KMenu - Settings - NVidia X Server Settings (if you are using the proprietary driver)
<cjae> sorry found it and yes
<porta_ss> so...all services stop and all I can do is press "Shut down" to tr again
<porta_ss> try*
<genii> porta_ss: When this happens, do the 3 lights on the keyboard keep all blinking on and off together?
<porta_ss> nope, nothing
<StR|Sangreal> please, how can i get new 64bit flash into opera?
<StR|Sangreal> (i have core2duo processor)
<porta_ss> the fact is that I can't eve try to solve the problem, the system just won't work
<porta_ss> I login and that's it
<porta_ss> can't even open konsole
<cjae> what s xinerama again? I would like to use independent x screens and have edited xorg lots but cannot remember what xinerama is
<porta_ss> this is the second time I install kubuntu
<genii> porta_ss: When this happens can you use ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text login?
<cjae> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<StR|Sangreal> i have just removed the older version of flashplugin-nonfree and its dependancies because it didnt work. how shall i get the new package?
<Aleminimale> ciauz
<porta_ss> I didn't try. but if I can, what should I type there?
<RurouniJones> porta_ss: does CTRL+ALT+F2 take you to a command line prompt?
<RurouniJones> ah nm, someone already mentioned it
<porta_ss> I didn't try. but if I can, what should I type there?
<cjae> ok what is panning is that were you make the screen bigger than your normal resolution and access it by moving mouse to the corners
<cjae> sides
<MagicFab> Hi all - I am wondering if there's a "welcome wizard" in Kubuntu, something that pops up when a newly-installed kubuntu is logged into. What would that package name be ?
<coreymon77> MagicFab: and why would you need that?
<porta_ss> I don't know if ctrl+alt+f2 works but I can tell you that ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work
<coreymon77> MagicFab: theres nothing to set up
<dstar> porta_ss: start by doing ctrl-alt-f1. If it takes you to a text screen with a login prompt, try to log in and see if it works.
<MagicFab> coreymon77, some first-time users may see its use. I am just curious and wanted to see what it did. I believe I remember seing that while browsing for other packages but can't remember.
<coreymon77> MagicFab: i dont know, but once again, I cant see any sort of use for it, everything that needs setting up is done on install
<StR|Sangreal> please, could sb tell me how should i install flash into intrepid, espetially so that it works with opera?
<coreymon77> !flash | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MagicFab> coreymon77, regardless if you think it's useless, that's not what I am asking - no need to debate that.
<khalidmian> dstar: need assistance buddy
<dstar> khalidmian: shoot
<coreymon77> MagicFab: i already said that, im not sure what it would be called, apt-cache search should be your friend for that though
<khalidmian> dstar: screensaver prefrences in advanced are
<khalidmian> dstar: says usr/share/backgrounds dir doesnt exist
<dstar> khalidmian: hmmm... does it?
<coreymon77> well then it doesnt exist
<khalidmian> i dont know i thought its a default dir
<MagicFab> coreymon77, I've searched, but as expected no obvious keywords match that. For KDE 4 a welcome plasmoid is coming up:
<MagicFab> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMefOpN5izs
<MagicFab> So apparently it's not as useless as one would think :)
<BluesKaj> MagicFab, do you mean browse available pkges that aren't installed? If so, there are thousands and if you have something in mind then surf the pkg managers like adept for apps you might like.
<khalidmian> dstar: isnt that the dir for wallpapers by default?
<coreymon77> MagicFab: "welcome" as a keyword doesnt give you anything
<StR|Sangreal> please, the manual for me is too complicated i have centrino2 architecture and use intrepid kubuntu
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: no, he means a welcome wizzard when you log in to a newly installed kubuntu
<dstar> khalidmian: I don't know, actually... I don't do much with walpapers
<coreymon77> StR|Sangreal: its called apt, or adept, use it
<BluesKaj> coreymon77 , Ikinow what he means , it's a matter of interpretation
<porta_ss> hello again
<StR|Sangreal> whence i should get sth compatible with amd64
<porta_ss> ctrl+alt+f1 won't work,ctrl+alt+f1 neither
<porta_ss> ctrl+alt+f2 neither
<StR|Sangreal> the official flash plugin x86_64 does not work, neither flashplugin-nonfree with nspluginwrapper
<MagicFab> coreymon77, at the risk of repeating myself, no.
<dstar> khalidmian: is screensaver-default-images installed?
<dstar> khalidmian: brb
<porta_ss> nothing works
<StR|Sangreal> which package should i get then?
<porta_ss> no keys no mouse, nothing
<StR|Sangreal> and from which repository?
<StR|Sangreal> please
<porta_ss> any idea please?
<coreymon77> StR|Sangreal: if nobody is answering, theres a good chance that either nobody who is here and active at the moment knows, or is busy with something else at the moment
<genii> porta_ss: If you choose Console login from the login screen, does it take you to a text login?
<porta_ss> well, I don't have ckonsole option in the login menu, in 8.04 there was
<porta_ss> indeed
<porta_ss> or is it?
<porta_ss> uhmmm, not quite sure
<porta_ss> but if there is, what should I type in that konsole
<porta_ss> ???
<porta_ss> oh, u're right there is konsole
<porta_ss> so, what should I do with it?
<porta_ss> reinstalling kubuntu doesn't solve the problem,
<genii> porta_ss: The idea is that if you can at least get to a usable console login, then some forensics can be done to see whats happening
<porta_ss> ok, but I'm dual booting
<IcyPolecat> sorry for xpost but #ubuntu is pretty darn busy - anyone now of a Kubuntu app that supports reading dmg (autocad) files?
<porta_ss> so could you tell me what should I do in the console?
<khalidmian> dstar: in software sources i try to add cdrom but it doesnt mount it
<porta_ss> cause I'm dual booting, so I must restart in order to open the konsole
<genii> porta_ss: The first useful thing would be to install the package pastebinit. eg:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<porta_ss> ok, after that?
<genii> porta_ss: In this case, why not instead boot to livecd and come here again from on that.
<porta_ss> uhmmm, ok
<dstar> khalidmian: hmm... not sure on that. on my system, dpkg says /usr/share/backgrounds is owned by screensaver-default-images, ubuntu-wallpapers, and ubuntustudio-wallpapers
<khalidmian> dstar: in software sources i try to add cdrom but it doesnt mount it any clue?
<dstar> khalidmian: Can you mount the cd manually?
<khalidmian> dstar: how?
<dstar> khalidmian: grep cdrom /etc/fstab, then do sudo mount <second entry on the fstab line (mine is /media/cdrom0)>
<dstar> khalidmian: so if yours is like mine, sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<setuid_w00t> I am in the process of moving my kubuntu install to a larger hard drive.  I have created the new partitions and filesystems and used rsync to copy all the files.  Now my problem is that I need to install grub on the new drive.  Can anyone tell me what I need to do?  I am currently using the LiveCD functionality of the kubuntu installer and have my new drive mounted. under ~/new_linux
<EagleScreen> grub-install
<setuid_w00t> EagleScreen: which directory do I execute that from?
<porta_ss> ok, I got into konsole,
<EagleScreen> to install grub you need two things to specify: root folder for grub installation, and disk in whose MBR grub will be installed
<porta_ss> ok, I got into konsole,
<porta_ss> I got updates and installed pstebinit
<porta_ss> but still won;t work
<EagleScreen> for instance: grub-install --root-directory=~/new_linux '(hd1)'
<setuid_w00t> EagleScreen: ahhh.  I was trying to specify the last paramater as /dev/sdb
<EagleScreen> you only have to set --root-directory and HD correctly
<EagleScreen> sdb must be hd1
<EagleScreen> sda hd0
<setuid_w00t> well it didn't work when I did /dev/sdb
<Goan_> Hi. I am having "kernel-panic" instances on my hardy installation since last week. Is there something that I can check?
<STD> hi
<EagleScreen> setuid_w00t you may need to edit (or create) manually the /boot/grub/menu.lst file in your new disk
<setuid_w00t> EagleScreen: I have edited it to modify the disk UUIDs
<STD> somebody now about bluetooh in kubuntu 8.10?
<setuid_w00t> EagleScreen: and the (hd#,#) entries
<EagleScreen> well done
<setuid_w00t> (hd1,0) == /dev/sdb1 right?
<Goan> Hi. I am having "kernel-panic" instances on my hardy installation since last week. Is there something that I can check?
<EagleScreen> STD bluetooh in kubuntu 8.10 is broken
<STD> really?
<STD> why?
<EagleScreen> yes setuid_w00t you are roght
<setuid_w00t> ok.  Rebooting.  Thanks
<Goan> Just after few minutes of login, the caps lock led starts flashing and the screen just freezes...
<tyler_d2> I have a hard-drive named New
<tyler_d2> New Volume - sorry, and I would like to change the name on it
<EagleScreen> STD seems to be a kbluetooth issue
<tyler_d2> as well I would like to automount it without the password?
<EagleScreen> tyler_d2 change label?
<giovanni_> ciao
<tyler_d2> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<giovanni_> !list*
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list*
<LjL> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<EagleScreen> !fstab | tyler_d2
<ubottu> tyler_d2: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> porta
<genii> Beh
<EagleScreen> tyler_d2 there is a python script to change disk labels, i can pass it on to you
<STD> 	
<STD> and do not know how to fix it
<EagleScreen> i dont know
<STD> no way?ç
<EagleScreen> STD let me see..
<STD> ok!
<STD> this is
<STD> 	
<STD> It is therefore very important
<EagleScreen> STD Bluetooh is broken, it is written in 8.10 release notes, you should read it before upgrade to 8.10
<STD> yeah i read it
<STD> 	
<STD> but I thought it had fixed
<EagleScreen> you did it wrongly
<EagleScreen> you must use 8.04 to use bluetooh
<STD> hmm yeap
<STD> really?
<EagleScreen> by the moment, yes
<EagleScreen> and i have no hope to this is going to be fixed soon in 8.10
<STD> how i can help?
<EagleScreen> STD opena terminal and run command kbluetooth4, after, paste the putput into pastebin and share it
 * cuznt puts on protective wear. no STD's for me!
<STD> 	
<STD> know of any tutorial?
<EagleScreen> negative
<STD> do you now about venenux?
<STD> hey man, do you now about venenux?
<STD> w
<STD> well see you!
<STD> thanks"
<STD> www.venenux.org
<Koordin> hi i have a problem when i type "xrandr --size 640x480" : my desktop does not scale
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> please i have two issues
<StR|Sangreal> 1. i need a thirdparty driver for my ATI, probably a reason for why my desktop manager sometimes displays black and white stripes or other disturbed graphics
<StR|Sangreal> 2. please could sb tell me how to install flash onto AMD64 kubuntu intrepid? which one, from where and how should i integrate it into opera wb?
<alan_> Hi somebody know how to install mozilla firefox in kubuntu ???
<hyper__ch> huhu
<alan_> ???
<Wulong> alan_: menu -> application -> system -> pacakage manager.
<hyper__ch> alan_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nippz> @ StR|Sangreal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356649
<alan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another pr  ess using it?
<nippz> @ StR|Sangreal http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969043.html
<nippz> alan_ did you use sudo?
<alan_> : Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporaril  unavailable)
<Wulong> Because he did what I said.
<Wulong> Close package manager.
<nippz> StR|Sangreal those two should answer both questions you had
<alan_> Thanks you =)
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Grab the 64 bit Flash from: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz         then extract the file to  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<StR|Sangreal> should i do that for firefox and for opera separately?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: You could also just put the .so file someplace common amd symlink from the plugin dirs of opera and firefox
<alan_> Thanks a lot =)
 * alan_ is away: Gone away for now.
 * alan_ is away: Gone away for now.
<dstar> hmm... what can cause a drmGetMagic error for aiglx?
<genii> Probably hdcp related
<dstar> genii: hdcp?
<genii> ds187: High Definition Copy Protection         ... if you want to play a bluray for instance through the computer, the video card has to be HDCP compliant
<neptunepink> My printer often prints an extra blank page. :/
<dstar> genii: why would that affect OpenGL acceleration?
<alan_> Sorry again I'm french and i want to know what does a "GPL game"  mean
<alan_> ??
<raphink> alan_: GPL game ??
<Wulong> GNU Public Lisenced game.
<raphink> alan_: la GPL est une licence d'utilisation libre
<Wulong> A opensource game.
<alan_> I want to have some game on my computer
<raphink> la GNU Public Lisence comme Wulong l'a dit
<raphink> alan_: il y a beaucoup de jeux pour linux
<alan_> a bon ?
<raphink> alan_: http://www.happypenguin.org/ http://www.linuxgames.com/
<raphink> alan_: PM
<raphink> alan_: tu as vu mon PM?
<French76> Merci !!!!
<alan__> merci ^
<raphink> alan__: de rien, tu as vu mon PM?
<alan__> non j'ai eu un pb de connection
<hyper__ch> !fr | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<alan__> thx
<ealonso> hola
<ealonso> necesito que alguien me ayude con el adept de kubuntu
<StR|Sangreal> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<riorio> !es | ealonso
<ubottu> ealonso: please see above
<StR|Sangreal> gracias :)
<riorio> de nada
<StR|Sangreal> please i need advice
<StR|Sangreal> where shall i copy the proprietary x86 flashplugin... .so so that it works with firefox?
<riorio> StR|Sangreal, you don't want my advices, I'm new on Kubuntu
<riorio> sorry
<ealonso> in spanish please
<StR|Sangreal> ealonso, for spanish join #kubuntu-es
<ealonso> ok tanck you
<Koordin> hi, i can't have the resolution 640x480 ; the desktop does not scale
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Apologies on lag, work required me. For firefox, the plugin dir is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins        . But you need the 64 bit version of firefox for that, the 64 bit plugin won't work on 32 bit firefox.
<StR|Sangreal> and how should i get 64bit firefox
<StR|Sangreal> (the opera works fine btw :))
<genii> StR|Sangreal: I cannot recall offhand if the default is 64bit if you are running amd64 kubuntu. Perhaps so. You could try
<tyler_d2> how do I change the volume label on a hard drive
<genii> tyler_d2: It depends on the filesystem of said partition.
<tyler_d2> ntfs
<tyler_d2> mlabel syntax is not working out for me
<genii> tyler_d2: You want ntfsprogs. At any rate, there is good doc here on the entire subject https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive  Keep in mind volume names do not seem to change until after next boot.
<dominique> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hubert_> my shift lock does not work for the numbered lines above the normal keys on the keyboard, any hints ?
<Malic> where can i find the firefox bookmark file?
<Malic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<genii> Malic: In /.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<Malic> genii: thx!!
<genii> Malic: You're welcome
<neothecat> i really tried and looked, but i can't find this...  i run "aptitude update", i get this error:
<neothecat> : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verifiedbecause the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7
<Pici> neothecat: Thats normal.
<genii> neothecat: That's not crucial
<neothecat> Pici: ok, then i won't worry :)
<neothecat> thanks
 * genii hands Pici a coffee
<fsamson> is there a way to show my system information with konversation?
<fsamson> under windows i have mirc so i run a script.
<hubert_> Sysinfo for 'hplaptop': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2050@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3192 bogomips), , RAM: 968/1001MB, 114 proc's, 22.13min up
<hubert_> fsamson /sysinfo
<xp-killer> is there a way to do multip folder instead of right clikin on the mouse to creat a folder all the time?
<neothecat> another question... i am using KDE 4.2 RC 2.  kmail keeps on seg faulting when i go into my inbox.  has anybody else seen this, and i just need to wait for 4.2 to go gold?
<fsamson> Sysinfo for 'fsamson-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.4 (KDE 4.1.4), CPU: AMDAthlon644000+ at 2410 MHz (4821 bogomips), HD: 252/986GB, RAM: 1955/2024MB, 145 proc's, 20.34h up
<fsamson> nice
<fsamson> RAM: 1955/2024MB, 145 proc's, 20.34h up
<fsamson> 1955 used?
<fsamson> no way..
<xp-killer> is there a way to do multip folder instead of right clikin on the mouse to creat a folder all the time?
<fsamson> good question
<hubert_> mkdir folder1 folder2
<hubert_> or mkdir -p folder1/subfolder1
<fsamson> hubert knowns all
<xp-killer> hubert_: i have to open a terminal on the window where i want the folders?
<hubert_> yes xp-killer
<xp-killer> hubert_: cool it work tanks
<Koordin> how can i uninstall these drivers ? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.22.html
<hubert_> Koordin: i had a proplem with those as well,   removing the prepacked ubuntu version made the nvidia from site work
<Koordin> hubert_: but i want to uninstall these (cause i have a display problem
<zer0o> hi how do i get rid of Korganizer? even if i uncheck the "start at boo" option it starts automaticly at each boot, then i unistalled it from the repos, reboot, still there!!!! how do i get rid of it? help :D
<||arifaX> hi, I have a wlan button on my notebook. if I forget to activate it before linux is up I can't enable wlan anymore. tried loading some modules but does only work when on at reboot. what can I do to find out how to activate it manually even if not on at boot?
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> raga
<genii> zer0o: sudo apt-get remove --purge korganizer             But it still won't neccesarily remove shortcuts, rc files or so on which are in home directories. Only system files which it originally installed with the package.
<Lokiase> hello all, can someone tell me how to go from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<genii> fabio: /join #ubuntu-it       for Italian
<hubert_> Lokiase:  if you want kde desktop    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fabio> ok sorry :)
<zer0o> genii: thank u man! and how do i remove the other stuff? i can do it manually but i dunno where the files are located physically
<JackWinter> how do i disable hardware rendering and switch on software rendering for kde4 in 8.10.
<Lokiase> hubert_: doesnt it conflict with the languages?
<hubert_> what do you mean languages ?
<Lokiase> last time I installed kubuntu desktop, some things were in dutch, some in english
<Lokiase> hubert_: last time I installed kubuntu desktop, some things were in dutch, some in english
<hubert_> that depens on how much packages are translated, and if you installed all the localized packages, and if all the settings are correct
<zer0o> genii: while removing it thatz what the output said http://paste.ubuntu.com/107902/ does this mean it removed also kdepim? i needed that! does it mean kdepim cant work without korganizer? uff...
<Riddell> ** kubuntu bug squishing talk in #ubuntu-classroom
<Lokiase> hubert_: now its asks me kdm of gdm???
<hubert_>  dm is display manager,  k is for kde,  g for gnome ,
<Lokiase> so K?:)
<hubert_> what you prefer,   most kde users choose kdm
<genii> zer0o: You could try after to install kdepim
<naibed> pwet
<bukharin> hello. does anyone know how to disable the session lock on suspend?
<bukharin> i have two users on one laptop, when one suspends, the computer is able to resume without needfor a pasword, but when the session belongs to the other user, the computer suspendes and also locks the session, requiring a password for resume.
<bukharin> i want to leave it as no password for all users...
<bukharin> but i can't find any conf option in kde to manage this...
<bukharin> (this is kde 3.5.9, on hardy)
<jado> i have a big prolem : "the Nvidia kernel module has version
<jado> 180.22 but ths nvidia driver component has version 180.11
<genii> jado: Does: apt-cache policy nvidia-new-kernel-source                      report version 180.22 as being available to install?
<xp-killer> u admins dont get bored of the same questions over n over n doing the samething everyday?
<uten> xp-killer: We live for it
<uten> or
<uten> at least the bots do
<xp-killer> uten: ok if u say so.
<uten> It's rarely ever the same thing every day just in between releases
<uten> new release different things to anwser
<uten> Just do it every day till the new release
<uten> at least in Kubuntu we have 4 releases a year
<xp-killer> yeah but its a kind of scrary to upgrade and loose eveything
<uten> You don't have to upgrade
<TimS> Is there anyway to fix an FLV header? I can't play or convert this file because of a header error, and I don't know how to fix this :/
<bukharin> does anyone know how to stop the session from locking up on suspend?
<uten> Tims: oketa ?
<indystorm> ok so I have kubuntu installed on a usb memory stick.... now I want to get a web browser that supports flash- how do I get it on my system?
<genii> bukharin: Try in /etc/default/acpi-support   changing LOCK_SCREEN=true  to LOCK_SCREEN=false
<genii> indystorm: You are running now on usb version or still on installer cd or so?
<indystorm> no I am running kubuntu directly off the usb memory card- it's a bit slow on disk access, but otherwise runs very fast
<bukharin> genii: but that's a system wide conifg... i only experience lock up with one user, other users suspend without locks....
<uten> Did that one user change something?
<genii> indystorm: So then just install firefox and flashplugin-nonfree   the normal way
<indystorm> ok now how do I install firefox?
<indystorm> can I do it with adept?
<uten> Ye
<uten> s
<genii> indystorm: For flashplugin-nonfree      you will need to enable the multiverse repository in Adept
<lakis1982> hello .. i have a driver that i want to install for my webcam.. its in tar.gz   format ... how do i install it .. does anyone know ???
<marcel> exist another client program like Kopete under ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> lakis1982, in the terminal : tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz ..then go into the folder it creates and find the readme test for further instructions.
<BluesKaj> test=text
<uten> marcel:
<marcel> yes
<uten> not quite like kopete
<Jado> hi i need help ; i can't have the 640x480 resolution : my desktop does not scale on the screen
<uten> lakis1982: un tar it
<lakis1982> let me try
<marcel> i want to use YM under ubuntu, kopete fails
<genii> lakis1982: Un-tar the file. Make sure you have packages build-essential  and linux-headers-$(uname -r)    installed. Then cd into the dir which it untarred to. Read the readme file there.
<marcel> uten: do you know the name of program please ??
<genii> lakis1982: The usual instructions in the readme will be something like:  make && sudo make install          then likely:sudo depmod -a            if it's a module
<uten> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<marcel> Pidgin , thank you
<nico_> ciao
<lakis1982> i untar it and a folder was created
<lakis1982> there is inside a file with name read and install ... but it doesnt say anything avout installation
<lakis1982> its saying about compiling the driver
<uten> The compilation will install.
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<genii> lakis1982: Then re-read my instructions and follow them
<lakis1982> do you guys have a webcam in linux?
<genii> lakis1982: I use a Microsoft VX6000 which U had to compile a specialised driver for also.
<lakis1982> i have creative webcam nx.. do you know any driver for it ??
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8.10
<uten> Jado: does your mouse push the edge of the screen?
<indystorm> ok so it says firefox is installed, how do I access it?
<Jado> no uten, it disappears
<genii> lakis1982: The gspca driver should work for it
<Jado> (only on the bottom of the screen)
<lakis1982> and how do i install it ?
<uten> your mouse pointer goes away when it hits the edge of the monitor?
<genii> lakis1982: Does command:  modprobe -l | grep gspca                       show a result?
<Jado> uten: the bottom edge, yes ; actually it does not go away, it's just that i can't see it anymore ; for example, i can click on the K-Button without seeing it, because i know that is it in the bottom left corner
<lakis1982> it gives me some lines
<genii> lakis1982: Good. then you already have the driver.
<lakis1982> and why camera is not working in skype?
<genii> lakis1982:  It should just take:  sudo modprobe gspca                      to load the driver
<nippz> xp-killer its not scary at all
<genii> lakis1982: skype does not always recognise the same webcams that otherwise work ok in linux. It has it's own list of approved webcams
<lakis1982> it says....fatal : module gspca not found
<nippz> just learn to dual boot - keep a stable and a experimental, and if your really bored you can keep same username... and backup good configs in stable so when u go expermental u can redo it easily
<nippz> share /home
<lakis1982> so?
<lakis1982> it says....fatal : module gspca not found
<mohbana> why are there so many dependencies for konqueror on ubuntu gnome
<xp-killer> nippz: yes cause i just upgrade 3 days ago and my pc had probs and i had lots of data i didnt want to lost
<mohbana> 1 upgraded, 32 newly installed, 0 to remove and 120 not upgraded.
<mohbana> just to get a browser
<Jado> uten: do you have any idea ?
<uten> Jado: Well first question is why do you ned that low a res?
<Jado> uten: to play starcraft ^^
<mohbana> hello ...
<uten> ha ha
<Jado> ha ha ?
<uten> Starcraft as a motivator :)
<marcel> thank you for pidgin, run fine
<mohbana> is anyone around
<uten> ys
<Jado> uten: very nice game :) and startcraft 2 will soon come out !
<uten> Jado: I know what video card?
<blinkz> hey can some one tell me how to get flash one kubuntu
<genii> lakis1982: Try:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo module-assistant -k "/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)" auto-install gspca-source
<blinkz> on*
<Jado> does anyone have an idea for my 640x480 resolution problem ?
<mohbana> why the hell do i have to install all those dependencies
<nashk> Hi, I have two monitors. I'm wondering, is it possible when I'm switching windows to let the switching only take place on screen1 ?
<blinkz> flash???
<lakis1982> its downloading and installing some things
<Jado> uten: geforce 7200
<genii> lakis1982: If it makes some errors, use the pastebin website to copy and paste the error there so I can see what it's doing
<uten> mohbana: For?
<mohbana> uten: konqueror
<uten> what driver?
<Jado> uten: i've tried 180.11 and 180.22
<uten> mohbana: How are you installing it?
<genii> lakis1982: If it completes without error, you should be able to do the: sudo modprobe gspca
<Stecchino> could anyone with KDE 4.1.3 kubuntu packages and amarok 2.0.1.1 please try thid: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181338
<mohbana> uten: CL, i just typed konqueror and it gave me a install command
<demonizer> hello
<lakis1982> Updated infos about 1 packages
<lakis1982> Bad kernel version specification at /usr/bin/module-assistant line 566, <$apt> line 6.
<lakis1982> thats the only thing it gave me..
<lakis1982> is it error?
<demonizer> ...........................................................
<genii> lakis1982: Yes.
<uten> mohbana: sudo apt-get install konqueror
<mohbana> uten: yes
<demonizer> lakis1982: yeah it is
<lakis1982> so?
<uten> that will instal depends
<mohbana> my question is; why so many dependencies.  i just want to install the browser not the whole platform
<dstar> Well. That's fun. I can oops my system by doing wine /path/to/arcanum/setup.exe twice....
<genii> lakis1982: Try only then: sudo module-assistant auto-install gspca-source                                  you will get a text interface, you want to select BUILD
<uten> mohbana: Konqueror isn't really a browser it's a viewer
<uten> It's probably the most heavy user of KDE technologies
<genii> lakis1982: If it errors out again, choose "view log"   from the options, go to bottom of the log, copy and pastebin for examination
<lakis1982> Build of the package gspca-source failed! How do you wish     │
<uten> Hence why it is in the base install
<lakis1982>        │ to proceed?                                                   │
<lakis1982>        │                                                               │
<lakis1982>        │       VIEW     Examine the build log file                     │
<lakis1982>        │       CONTINUE Skip and continue with the next operation      │
<lakis1982>        │       STOP     Stop processing the build commands
<mohbana> so what browser uses webkit then
<lakis1982> view?
<Pici> !paste
<uten> Auroa
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tyler_d2> looking to fix my drive -- when I run ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 it produces an error, wants windows, I don't want to do this?
<genii> lakis1982: Yes, you should have a red and blue screen with a few items to choose from in the middle. This responds only to key entriy, no mouse. Use arrow keys to choose selection, enter to activate. Tab switches fields
<mohbana> aurora is a browser?
<genii> !pastebin | lakis
<ubottu> lakis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lakis1982> ok but its a large text and i can select it all with mouse because it doesnt work...
<lakis1982> i cant select
<uten> mohbana: What are you looking for specifically?
<HappySmileMan> mohbana: I think it's spelled Arora, but yes, it's a Qt4 web browser using Webkit, Konqueror uses KHTML, which is what Webkit was forked from
<genii> lakis1982: "[15:28:49] <genii> lakis1982: If it errors out again, choose "view log"   from the options, go to bottom of the log, copy and pastebin for examination
<mohbana> a browser on linux that uses webkit
<uten> epiphany
<uten> It went default webkit like a year ago
<genii> lakis1982: "[15:28:49] <genii> lakis1982: If it errors out again, choose "view log"   from the options, go to bottom of the log, copy and pastebin for examination"   --note I said go to bottom of log there, highlight the last part you can see
<genii> Sorry for dbl post guys
<lakis1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107958/plain/
<uten> hmm
<uten> not sure
<ptroke> I have a puzzle with Intrepid and Open Office. With openoffice.org-kde it does not save or export. Without, the menues don't behave properly. Any ideas?
<uten> how does it not save?
<lakis1982> also something else.. when i put a dvd movie on the dvd player in pc kubuntu doesnt load it ...and i cant see the movie..generally no disc is autorun ... why ???
<genii> Bah. Work is requiring me for an extended period. I'll need to be /away a while
<genii> lakis1982: At any rate, perhaps google about installing the gspca driver for ubuntu/kubuntu
<sergio4> hi
<sergio4> ciao
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<uten> Jado: You can ask in #ubuntu as well
<uten> It's not a KDE specific issue
<Jado> yes uten thanks i am
<ptroke> uten: If your message was for me? I have removed openoffice extensions for GTK, Gnome and KDE. Open Office is running fine and very fast! Apearence is a bit clunky though.
<raidenovich> hey guys, im trying to add mount over a samba folder.. what do i have to add in /etc/fstab?  "//server/laptop     /home/raiden/Server     cifs      defaults   0,0" doesnt work
<uten> :-) but it saves?
<mohbana> how do i uninstall konqueror and it's dependencies ?
<uten> mohbana: Which one did you install?
<uten> KDE4?
<ptroke> uten: loads, save exports, does all that I would expect it to. I will raise the issue with kubuntu, kde and openoffice.org. There's a bug in there somewhere.
<mohbana> uten: i just want to uninstall konqueror, arora seems fine
<mohbana> i remember konqeuror downloading a heep of files
<uten> apt-get remove konqueror
<mohbana> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 120 not upgraded.
<mohbana> which is strange
<mohbana> what about the rest of the 32 packages is just installed
<fliegenderfrosch> mohbana: in theory you should be able to do a sudo apt-get autoremove afterwards, where it removes the additional libraries
<uten> mohbana: auroa uses them? :)
<khaije1> hi, is there a clean way to completely switch an install from ubuntu to kubuntu such that there isn't any left over ubuntu packages?
<raidenovich> i worked on my /etc/fstab, now it tells me that something is missing at the end of the file.. i dont know the english word but i think it is "tab"
<rickest> khaije1: the convention would be
<rickest> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  whether or not that would leave any remnants behind, I don't know
<mohbana> how do i get the dependencies of a package on the CL for apt?
<rickest> it has to be said that the only way to be sure is a clean install, of course
<xp-killer> How do i keep my folder in details option everytime i do back it comes back to "preview view"
<rickest> mohbana: aptitude show <pkgname>
<rickest> mohbana: or apt-cache depends <pkgname>
<rickest> by CL, I assumed you meant CLI
<mohbana> last question, can i find out when a package was installed?
<mauri> ciao, qualcuno parla italiano?
<rickest> not that I know of
<rickest> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mauri> ok, grazie
<mohbana> is there an install log kept by apt or something along those lines
<sven_> hello all,how can I add widgets to the panel?
<slow-motion> hi
<fliegenderfrosch> sven_: afaik this depends on the version you have. with the newer versions you should be able to drag them directly to the panel, at least if the panel is in 'edit mode'
<sven_> fliegenderfrosch: I click right to the button, but when i want to drag them to it, it is not working
<rickest> mohbana: /var/log/aptitude*, but probably not complete as old logs were rotated out
<fliegenderfrosch> sven_: have you clicked on the cashew in the panel before?
<fliegenderfrosch> sven_: which kde version do you have anyway?
<petra> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xp-killer> How do i keep my folder in details option everytime i do back it comes back to "preview view"
<david_> toosl -> configure dolpin
<david_> choose default view there
<indystorm> ok so now I got firefox installed but I cannot find the icon
<indystorm> how do I get the icon?
<fliegenderfrosch> indystorm: it’s probably somewhere in /usr/share/icons
<indystorm> ok
<fliegenderfrosch> indystorm: or rather in /usr/share/pixmaps
<fliegenderfrosch> I’ve got a firefox-3.0.png there
<hjuyttfrtter> hello
<hjuyttfrtter> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fasfas3> Hi i've installed kubuntu 8.10 but it seems to be buggy as hell crashes many times back to kdm
<fasfas3> many times after right mouse button menu's on systray icons
<fasfas3> selecting settings from top menu in apps
<fasfas3> i've read about some other people with comparing problems but no solutions
<david_> fasfas3: the only thing that can make it crash back to KDM are video drivers
<david_> KDE apps don't have the permission to do it if they tried
<david_> NVidia I'm guessing?
<fliegenderfrosch> fasfas3: 8.10 uses kde 4.1 and kde 4.2 should be out in a few days. this is a lot more stable, so I’d try this before working like hell on solutions
<fasfas3> I have nvidia yes
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to send a right ctrl signal to vbox over vnc?
<fasfas3> but having the same problems under compiz as well
<fasfas3> seems to be kde/dbus or something
<fasfas3> quite unuseable
<fasfas3> the 4.2 beta is somewhat better
<fliegenderfrosch> powertool08: some vnc clients have a special function for sending commands
<jazgator> After installing Ubunto I ran KleanSweep and found multiple duplicate files (same names, different subdirectories) can the duplicates be safely removed?
<deathoncity> hi all
<sven_> hello all, how do I add a hyperlink on the desktop of kubuntu 8.10?
<deathoncity> i'm new in linux..i have a new computer  HP and a internal TV card Hauppauge  winTV HVR-1200 model 71xxx hybrid dvb-t no FP and i cannot install his driver in the latest kubuntu
<deathoncity> can i have some help please...?.
<indystorm> ok so I found that I can type mozilla as a run command and have it start- how do I make a desktop icon for it?
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<demarco> Any help in the room?
<mcrandello> is there a way to manually load a plasmoid widget if it doesn't show in the plasmoid browser?
<mcrandello> I built the plasmoid, did a checkinstall, installed the pkg, no errors, not showing in the plasmoid browser after logging out\in, crtl-alt-bksp, or runnig kbuildsyscoca4
<mcrandello> the kde guys are awful reticent
<mcrandello> maybe the suspect it's the ihatethecashew widget I'm trying to add
<cjae> Hi how doI remove dragon player from kubuntu, sudo apt-get purge dragonplayer tries to remove kubuntu-desktop
<mcrandello> kubuntu-desktop is what they call a meta pkg I think
<cjae> as does the remove option
<mcrandello> removing it won't actually remove kde
<mcrandello> I don't think
<mcrandello> unless it also wants to remove kdebase, then lookout
<cjae> ok
<cjae> thanks
<mcrandello> seriously though this cashew is about to make me start hitting things
<EagleScreen> you cannot remove dragonplayer becouse Kubuntu-desktop package depends on it
<mgroman> !ohmy mcrandello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy mcrandello
<mgroman> !ohmy | mcrandello
<ubottu> mcrandello: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<deathoncity> i'm new in linux..i have a new computer  HP and a internal TV card Hauppauge  winTV HVR-1200 model 71xxx hybrid dvb-t no FP and i cannot install his driver in the latest kubuntu
<deathoncity> can i have some help please...?.
<cjae> EagleScreen: what are you jokin
<deathoncity> pleasee
<mcrandello> mgroman, ? I didn't think anyone would literally think I was going to get violent over a computer screen lmao
<EagleScreen> deathoncity http://www.linuxtv.org/
<EagleScreen> cjae no joke, kubuntu-desktop metapackage depends on dragonplayer, then if you uninstall dragonplayer, you break kubuntu installation by uninstalling lot of useful things, its the kubuntu style
<EagleScreen> kubuntu-desktop shuld recommend dragonplayer, and not depends on it
<EagleScreen> report a bug against kubuntu-desktop if you consider
<cjae> EagleScreen: I just uninstalled it, that can't be right
<cjae> so what now
<mcrandello> it's fine
<cjae> EagleScreen: have you tried to uninstall it
<mcrandello> how many packages did it remove
<EagleScreen> i am trying now..
<mcrandello> apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop
<cjae> mcrandello:
<cjae> he following packages will be REMOVED:
<cjae>   dragonplayer* kubuntu-desktop*
<cjae> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cjae> After this operation, 1016kB disk space will be freed.
<EagleScreen> it uninstalls kubuntu-desktop
<mcrandello> which doesn't provide any files
<mcrandello> it's just there so you can easily install it from say a normal ubuntu installation
<EagleScreen> cjae are you using KDE 4.2?
<cjae> the one with 8.10
<cjae> ibex
<mcrandello> it pulls in all the other packages that it lists in that apt-cache command so they're listed as dependencies but removing the desktop package doesn't remove any of them other than the one you specify
<EagleScreen> removal of kubuntu-desktop does not makr for removal other packages, that is good, but is not usually
<mcrandello> This I'm not sure on but I think that all the foo-desktop packages in *buntu work that way
<EagleScreen> but you may have problems with kuubntu updates if you do not have kubuntu-desktop package installed
<cjae> anyone else in this channel have an opinion
<jazgator> After installing Ubuntu I ran KleanSweep and found multiple duplicate files (same names, different subdirectories) can the duplicates be safely removed?
<cjae> that would be the stupidest thing I have ever
<EagleScreen> cjae the problem is that in some installations, all KDE and kubuntu stuff is installed from kubuntu-desktop package installation, then, if later you remove kubuntu-desktop, then all the other packages are aumatically marked for removal, becouse they were installed to satisfice the kubuntu-desktop dependences
<mcrandello> what
<EagleScreen> but now that is not the case, i dont know what, kubuntu installation scripts must be changed
<cjae> sssssssssssoooooooooo
<cjae> I am safe or no
<raphink> EagleScreen: are you talking about a kubuntu install or update?
<mcrandello> you should be safe, if not copy this down somewhere:
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mcrandello> problem solved
<cjae> if I did that now would it install dragon player again as dependency?
<mcrandello> you betcha
<cjae> is there a way to install without dependencies in .deb's
<mcrandello> that's the whole point of kubuntu-desktop though
<mcrandello> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<EagleScreen> cjae dont worry, you can live without kubuntu-desktop package
<cjae> it won't break updates or upgrades
<mcrandello> it's mainly there so you can install say a basic system or if you wanted to switch from gnome
<mcrandello> that's all
<EagleScreen> objective of kubuntu-desktop package is install a new application by default in kubuntu in future versions, but if you dont want them.. you do not need kubuntu-desktop
<cjae> ah I see so if down the road iceape is installed default in righteous rihno and I ididn't have kubuntu-desktop installed it would not install iceape
<EagleScreen> yes..
<cjae> ok
<cjae> why does dragon suck so bad
<cjae> opps
<cjae> sorry
<EagleScreen> if Kubuntu Team decides that kpackagekit must be installed by default in kubuntu, then they upload a new version of kubuntu-desktop that depens on or recomends kpackagekit, and when you update kubuntu-dsktop, kpackagekit is installed
<cjae> first it had no sound or picture installed xine plugins, then just no sound after reboot had sound, now when watching avi from optical drive it just reads fro whereever on the disc
<jazgator> After installing Ubuntu I ran KleanSweep and found multiple duplicate files (same names, different subdirectories) can the duplicates be safely removed? or is each pack dependent on their own subdirectory file.
<cjae> why did they get rid of kaffeine
<EagleScreen> becouse kaffeine is a KDE3 application
<cjae> of was it totem
<cjae> s/of/or
<EagleScreen> they are trying to use KDE4 or Qt4 applications
<EagleScreen> but you can install kaffeine in kubuntu 8.10
<cjae> kaffeine is isn't
<cjae> it
 * cjae appologizes for bad typing
<EagleScreen> 8.10 has other KDE3 apps installed as amarok, k3b, konvrsation..
<EagleScreen> kaffeine was the default vodeo player in previous Kubuntu releases
<cjae> oh I see
<EagleScreen> a KDE4 version of kaffeine is under construction
<cjae> who decides this stuff - "well we have good player but lets put a buggy one in the new kde release for giggles"
<cjae> can't read iso's and such
<QContinueum> you could always go back and use the last LTS
<cjae> right
<EagleScreen> cjae just install kaffeine if you want
<cjae> right
<cjae> hey how do I say get a network list for all the irc networks in konversation, like in xchat without having to manually find all of them and add them?
<cjae> EagleScreen: since I have plenty of space should I reinstall dragon? cause I might down the road want to install gnome or xfce (or does it matter)
<cjae> that way
<cjae> I just didn't want to have such a buggy app on my system
<EagleScreen> cjae is a good idea to have kubuntu-desktop installed perhaps you have to install dragonplayer, if you do not like it, do not use it, it is simple
<cjae> right but doesn't having buggy apps create security problems
<EagleScreen> do not be paranoic, dragonplayer won't destoy your system lol
<cjae> ok
<cjae> EagleScreen: did you see my other question?
<EagleScreen> yes, but i have no idea
<cjae> can I just maybe get the network list from xchat like in its install files and copy it to konversation
<cjae> when I install dragon player it does not install kubuntu-desltop
<cjae> wait it does install dragon player when I install desktop though ...sigh
<cjae> thanks for the help
<jimtucker> does anyone know if Ubuntu has C compiling capabilities?  like gcc
<trappist> jimtucker: of course!  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Progz> Is there a special name in the "Start" Menu for Azureus or Vuze because after installation it's not there at all
<LinuxHack3r> I figured it'd be a great idea to delete everything out of my menu that I don't need. How can I get into the kcontrol equivalent in kde4 from terminal?
<marcel> how much memory i need on the disk for full instalation of kubutu (including C, C++ sources) ?
<marcel> now i have 20GB . It's enough ?
<LinuxHack3r> KDE settings?
<LinuxHack3r> How to get there?
<noaXess> is it better to wait for 4.2 or os kde 4.2 rc1 stable now?
<myselftion> hola
<myselftion> hay alguien?
<myselftion> dios hace años que no entro en irc, ni siquiera recuerdo comandos basicos (como el de cambiar el nick :S)
<Progz> ./nick ;p
<myselftion> #linares
<myselftion> jaja
<myselftion> thanks!
<myselftion> ups sorry por lo del canal
<myselftion> no lo hice a drede
<myselftion> alguien que este familiarizado con kubuntu?
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<myselftion> that's cause you've to change the resolution
<myselftion> jado !
<Jado> myselftion ?
<myselftion> never mind
<myselftion> bye!
<Jado> bye
<Brasil> hi guys
<marcel> how much memory i need on the disk for full instalation of kubutu (including C, C++ sources) ?
<Brasil> #ubuntu
<marcel> i use kubuntu
<Brasil> guys
<Brasil> im using kurumin ng and im from brasil but i dont know
<Brasil> any chanel from brasil
<Skii> hey ppl's
<Skii> I was woundering something and maybe someone can help me out with my problem that i am haveing so here it gose
<Skii> i would like to put avi to mpeg in linux but i don't know how to, can someone help me out?
<Stathis`> hey all
<Axis-> $clan
<wesley_> Skii there are converters for it, ffmpeg can handle it
<wesley_> Don´t know precise which on, avidemux can you use
<cjae> Hi I am using kde 4.x and nvidia twinview can I add panels to the tv out of is just for full screen movies and such as I have a 1080p plasma and like to sit on couch and surf
<cjae> or must I use separate X server screens?
<wesley_> You can put most times on your pc to your tv
<cjae> someone directed me here from #ubuntu saying that panels on your tv is possible with twinview but I can't for the life of me figure it out
<cjae> I can see the windows on the tv that I drag there
#kubuntu 2009-01-22
<ubuntu_> hallo
<ubuntu_> habe ein problem mit kubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu_> genauer gesagt ein problem mit der grafik
<ubuntu_> ist hier jemand der mir helfen kann?
<wesley_> Nein, du hast to sprech engels, das eine oder germaanse tale
<ubuntu_> hallo
<wesley_> hallo
<ubuntu_> habe ein problem mit kubuntu 8.10 und zwar mit der grafik
<wesley_> was fur eine grafik karte had du then ?
<ubuntu_> habe eine ati x1950 pro graka
<wesley_> ati is sheise, du kans google auf deine ati
<ubuntu_> aufm laptop läufts ohne probleme, aber auf pc mit ati nur probleme
<wesley_> #ubuntu-de
<wesley_> Ich bin immitating german sprache, so kan dich nich hilfen
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> kennst du das problem denn?
<cjae> anyone know how to put panel on tvout (nvidia twinview?
<cjae> +s
<trepan_> Anyone know how to fix the touchpad in Kubuntu Intrepid?  I don't see a touch pad setting anywhere.  I can fix it with the mouse settings but then it screws up my mouse when I use that
<Goan> Hello. Is there a way in Kubuntu that I keep on working on a local file and once I save my file locally, some sort of software syncs that version of the file on a remote host - that I can ssh to
<faileas> Goan: rsync and something to run it every so often
<faileas> possibly dropbox might work, but on kubuntu you're stuck with the cli interface i think
<Goan> It is a pain to keep scp'ing the saved file to the remote host, once after making changes locally
<faileas> hmm, or unison?
<faileas> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/ (there's a package too but good to read to see if its what you need)
<Goan> tks faileas, i'll have a look at it
<Goan> ever came across kernel panics with caps lock flashing?
<Goan> since last week, i am experiencing a lots of those
<Goan> don't know if it is hardware or software issue.. called up lenovo t61 tech support, and they adviced me to unplug the hdd and plug it back in properly
<Goan> will try it tonight
<faileas> nope
<faileas> i run an r61. only issue i have at the moment is everything not linux hating my ext3 partition ;)
<Goan> hehe.. no problem here
<faileas> (i run xp too. ext3 ifs, and acronis throw a fit at it. forums say its the inode size.... )
<marcel> i can find on net an another KMix sound Mixer ?
<marcel> i need that for 5.1 boxes
<marcel> now i have just 4 channels mode
<marcel> and i need for 5.1 mode
<marcel> hello
<marcel> netsplit
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> KMix doesn't mute sound. 64-bit Hardy, SBLive Audigy 2 ZS
<ActionParsnip> do the sliders modify the sound volume ok
<ActionParsnip> ?
<lunar-raven> I'm having trouble compiling my video card driver. It is integrated video..some sort of intel. I got the right driver for it..but when I try, I get the error "The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules. Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong."
<lunar-raven> any idea what is wrong and how to fix it?
<lunar-raven> :P
<lunar-raven> I'm assuming I need to install some sort of kernel module first..but im not sure what
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> ActionParsnip: Yes, they do
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> But the mute function does nothing
<ActionParsnip> Blitzz|Kubuntu: are you using pulse or alsa?
 * n00bi3 was waken up by the frosty cold weather
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> I have KDE set using OSS. I honestly don't even know which sound system is being used now. It might be using ALSA. :S
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Pulse doesn't seem to be on here
 * n00bi3 has a real cool dream about giant b00bs!
<bazhang> n00bi3, not here
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> ActionParsnip: Where do I look?
<ActionParsnip> Blitzz|Kubuntu: its in the sound settings in systemsettings
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Yeah, I've been there, I just didn't know if it actually had any effect
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> It's set on OSS
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> It also seems that some programs have noticeable sound lag, while others don't
<ActionParsnip> Blitzz|Kubuntu: creative support is very limited, even in windows
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Latency was fine in Windows...
<ActionParsnip> Blitzz|Kubuntu: i dont know what to advise. I flat out avoid them as the support sucks hard
<ActionParsnip> Blitzz|Kubuntu: try again later, diferent users in the channel etc
<faileas> hmm. If i kept my home directory synchronised between two systems, would it keep track of what i've read on akrigator, and my firefox history?
<alipio> hi there... when I try to configure samba share through dolphin nothing happens
<alipio> when I try to run kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare I get
<alipio> kcmshell(22452) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found"
<alipio> Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: just share your home directory and smbmount it to use it on the 2 systems. I'd imagine if you did use sync then the settings would fly over too including history etc
<ActionParsnip> alipio: i can show you how to configure samba using smb.conf, its ridiculously easy
<faileas> ActionParsnip: naw, its for backing up. i MIGHT need to temporarily wipe my linux partition
<jammen33> alipio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<alipio> I know.. but I'd want to learn my brother to configure that through GUI
<ActionParsnip> alipio: i only know the file, I can send you mine to inspect if you like
<faileas> ActionParsnip: the plan is to use unison to test it. if it works, its cool but i can't be bothered to test something that dosen't work right at this moment
<ActionParsnip> faileas: sounds like a project
<faileas> ActionParsnip: actually no. getting a decent backup of my laptop is. ;p
<alipio> ActionParsnip: It's not necessary... but thanks.. I'm going to configure the file for him... but I'd want to know if there is a bug in kubuntu kdenetwork-fileshare package or something like that...
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i just cron a cp task to run at 5am, simple yet effective
<ActionParsnip> alipio: you could try later if you arent in a massive hurry
<amelie> hi
<faileas> ActionParsnip: not as fun ;)
<amelie> i want to know how do i get disk information on the console
<faileas> and i can do this over a network
<ActionParsnip> faileas: smbmount and cp
<ActionParsnip> amelie: what sort of info do you need?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: not as fun ;p
<alipio> amelie: how what? disk space?
<faileas> and any changes on one homedir is automagically propagated on the other
<alipio> df -h
<amelie> yes
<amelie> disk space
 * n00b13 has a real cool dream about giant b00bs!
<amelie> thank you very much alipio
<alipio> ok
<ActionParsnip> amelie: df -h will show disk usage, the -h means humanly readable
<ActionParsnip> amelie: if you want to view partition info there is: sudo fdisk -l
<amelie> thanks
<matisse> Is there a way to download the sent mails (which were sent via web interface) ?
<amelie> you guys are very kind
<amelie> thank you very much
<Goan> If I start updating from hardy to intrepid, could I loose my data during the process .. in case lets say, there is an error or something during installation
<ActionParsnip> Goan: shouldnt be, if you want, run your backup just before the update but it is very much a safe process imho
<Goan> Is there a backup utility that I can use?
<TweakedEh> Is swap just as good as ram?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> TweakedEh: its a tonne slower but if you need the capacity its cool
<TweakedEh> ActionParsnip: alright, Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> TweakedEh: its like the pagefile in windows
<ActionParsnip> TweakedEh: except windows is isnt smart enough to have it on its own partition so it can affect fragmentation
<TweakedEh> ActionParsnip: Lol, So would it still be worth it to go out and get a new ram card?
<ActionParsnip> TweakedEh: if you need extra ram for activities, grab some. its cheap
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well in theory you can have a windows style swap file ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: true
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i'd rather have it on a different disk, extra speed
<faileas> ActionParsnip: and i think a poweruser of windows can move the pagefile to its own partition
<faileas> a lot of sillyness is mainly cause they chose a different approach ;)
<ActionParsnip> faileas: well the default user model is admin so you should be ok :D
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i don't run it that way ;p
 * faileas insists on 2-3 accounts (admin for maintainance, user, one account for VMs on vmware server running boxen)
<ActionParsnip> faileas: true but standard idiots do and then they moan the get system issues
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ;) ... and there's a reason why we have a !root factoid here ;p
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> few windows kids learn
<ActionParsnip> then jump into ubuntu and enable root and login to it to browse the web etc
<PSiL0> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<TweakedEh> Woot, Lost season 5 is on =]
<luis__> hello guys good nite all of you, can somebody help me pls
<luis__> i just install kubuntu 8.04.1 so i am so new in here and i cant find mozilla, and also i was looking on google and all they said konsole, sudo aptitude(apt-get) install frefox mozilla whatever the rest might be but it just wont work
<luis__> so how can i install mozilla on kubuntu help plss???
<Dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<luis__> i cant
<Dr_willis> its right there in the package manager tools.. a few clicks and it isntalls...
<Dr_willis> firefox - meta package for the popular mozilla web browser
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<luis__> that dont work
<Dr_willis> then why dont you tell us some more info.. it works for most everyone else....
<luis__> it say that it couldnt find any package with that name
<Dr_willis> update the package manager listing, upgrade, and try again
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_willis> its in the 'main' repo - so that shouldent be a problem
<luis__> DR. Willis if i do the second comman (sudo apt-get upgrade) it means it will upgrade the systm to the newest kubuntu intrepid?
<Dr_willis> it will upgrade to the latest  stuff yes.. if you are using intrepid
<luis__> no
<Dr_willis> if you are not using intrepid.. then it wull upgrade whatever release you are using
<luis__> see this is my problem for somereason i do have the latest kubuntu but it wont start
<luis__> that is why i decided to install the previous one
<Dr_willis> Most likely some driver issue
<Dr_willis> If you are using the older one.. upgrade will NOT force you to upgrade to intrepid
<luis__> i mean i did install kubuntu intrepid and everything seems just find but then when it reboot after user and password the screen freeze
<Dr_willis> sounds like a driver issue to me
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye.. good luck
<luis__> hello thanks a lot DR WILLIS  after done what you say is installing it
<zicada> not strictly a kubuntu question, but there might be a commandline ninja lurking
<zicada> basically i have a text file with 100 email adresses, that i need to send the same email to
<zicada> and no, its not spam, just a big community
<zicada> picked them out of a mysql db
<zicada> any command line tool that can take that file as input ?
<derjens> hello everyone
<derjens> i have just activated two finger scrolling on my T61
<derjens> unfortunately it scrolls back to the last position when removing both fingers at once
<derjens> i can only scroll correctly when removing the fingers one after another -- this is pretty annoying
<derjens> you have any ideas how to prevent that?
<PyleDriver> My wireless only works occasionally. I have an intel 3945 card. it works fine in windows and a belkin card works every time. any ideas?
<genii> The 3945 are notoriously horrible on linux. You could try ndiswrapper but I doubt it would help much
<PyleDriver> i've noticed the terrifying amount of forum posts on it. i've pretty much come to the conclusion that it just won't work reliably
<Fragility> so I reinstalled kubuntu, actually only a temporary install to download a new livecd etc, and my nvidia 6600 is stuck at 640 resolution after running envyng (and 800 was the highest it could go before)
<genii> PyleDriver: If you already have a backup adapter I'd just disable it or so
<Fragility> it sees my GPU and the drive and wont go above 640 resolution
<Fragility> on 8.4 right now
<Name141> is it possible to install Kubuntu through Wubi in more than 30 itty bitty GBs?
<PyleDriver> genii: the belkin card is an external one that i can plug in if the 3945 isn't working
<vbgunz> I am currently using a 32bit processor. I plan on getting a 64. I see kubuntu supports it at the downloads. what about it being multicore? don't I need something else for this?
<p_quarles> vbgunz: no, current kernels support multi-core processors
<vbgunz> p_quarles: so I get the 64bit download, install, and the latest kernel automatically picks up on all cores?
<p_quarles> vbgunz: yep, been that way for awhile now
<vbgunz> sweet. damn, I love it
<genii> No more separate smp kernel
<gartral> hello, im trying to install a game from a cd (UT 2004) and its saying i have no write perms to  /usr/local/games, and this is with running the install script with sudo
<genii> gartral: sudo -i                    then run it. then: exit
<genii> genii: You'll need to cd to the dir it's in, sudo -i puts you in the root users home dir
<genii> gartral:  You'll need to cd to the dir it's in, sudo -i puts you in the root users home dir
<genii> Bah. bad tab-complete ....
<gartral> well, i cant do that, because the way the script runs, it locks the tray, and wont eject the disk (and when theres 5 cds too go throgh, you kind of need to eject)
<gartral> er, at least i cant run the script from the cd, or it will do that
<khalidmian> looking for information regarding installation of amarok new version pls help
<gartral> ok, if the script is on my desktop the cd path would be /home/[name]/desktop , right?
<nikalaos> so guys.. i did something pretty stupid >.<.
<nikalaos> changed my home folder
<nikalaos> without changing the user name
<nikalaos> so i couldn't log in at all
<nikalaos> i created a new user and deleted the old one
<nikalaos> now i can't seem to get sudo priviliges..
<blocky> when i press ctrl tab and ctrl f4 in firefox it doesnt do anything
<blocky> how can i change this behavior
<khalidmian> can anyone assist in telling me how to get amarok 2.0.1.1 via sudo command
<gartral> blocky: whats ctrl+F4 supposed too do, as far as i see, it doesnt do squat in any web browser
<blocky> coses current tab
<blocky> closes rather
<blocky> does so in windows on most browsers
<gartral> not for me >.>
<gartral> are you thinking _shift_+F4?
<gartral> ohh wait, nvm, im rambling like a fool
 * gartral wears a dunce cap and halds a "disregard" sign
 * nikalaos sighs
<gartral> ok, if the script is on my desktop the cd path would be /home/[name]/desktop , right?
<nikalaos> crap, I hate my luck >.<
<gartral> or more properly the command would be cd /home/]name]/desktop to get to the dir, right?
<dope> if i make a change to the iptables do i have to restart networking?
<nikalaos> hey guys how do i add a user to "sudoers"
<setuid_w00t> How can I tell which swap partition I am using?
<nikalaos> more specifically when i deleted the only account in the "sudoers" group to begin ith 0.o
<gartral> nikalaos: easiest thing i can think of is to reinstall... but there may be another way
<nikalaos> damn... that sucks
<nikalaos> guess third time really is the charm >.<
<setuid_w00t> nevemind
<gartral> lol... this is why you should take regular backups
<nikalaos> lol backups wouldn't have helped me too much
<nikalaos> i just started like two days ago.
<nikalaos> first i burned a bad cd so my install didn't work properly
<nikalaos> then i mistyped a username and messed up trying to fix it so this is my third lol
<TweakedEh> I got a new keyboard. The vloume buttons works but they play/pause does not work with VLC, any ideas? I'm messing with the 'Hotkeys settings' but nothing seems to be working.
<gartral> nikalaos: it common pratice to do a _complete_ image backup of your drives after your enviroment is up... at least, is for me, it saved me from similar
<nikalaos> ah
<nikalaos> well anyway
<nikalaos> thanks for your help again guys
<nikalaos> its nice to be out of the windows enviroment finally lol
<gartral> and its _still_ saying i dont have write perms to /usr/local/games
<JohnFlux> gartral: what are you trying to do sorry?
<gartral> install unreal tourny 2004
<gartral> from the CDs
<JohnFlux> what's the command that you're using?
<JohnFlux> to install it
<gartral> cd /home/[name]/desktop && sudo install.sh (using "[name]" so i dont give my username away here >.>)
<gartral> and yes, the script is smart enough too look fer the cdrom, and run from anywhere, but theres no reason i cant write too the games dir once sudo 'd
<JohnFlux> gartral: strange
<gartral> very... and im worried...
<JohnFlux> gartral: you could change the permissions of /usr/local/games
<gartral> is there a way too get adept too do it?
<JohnFlux> gartral: but I have no idea why it's not working
<gartral> i did, A+X
<gartral> is there a way to get adept to do it?
<gartral> or add/remove
<akii> does anyone know anything about oasis media player?  if so, how can i put music to it and other thing's that i would like in linux???
<skii> does anyone know anything about oasis media player?  if so, how can i put music to it and other thing's that i would like in linux???
<jammen33> i know nothing
<gartral> skii: please dont double post
<skii> how else am i gonna get someone to answer me than
<skii> lol
<skii> ^_^
<skii> lol
<gartral> skii: stop flooding, please
<skii> can't u take a joke
<skii> i guess not!!!
<gartral> this is a dev/help channel, please take this too kubuntu-community
<skii> i guess someone has there panties in a twiest
<skii> i'm in kubuntu channel
<skii> an i would like some help with that i'm ask'n for so do NOT be a dick or u will find one very ticked off person!!!
<gartral> yes, this is kubuntu, i directed you to kubuntu-community, theres a BIG differebce
<skii> like i care i don't wanna talk to u any more so go away
<gartral> continue this, and youll find a bunche of ticked people, so...
<skii> if u do NOT wanna help me out then leave me alone!!!
<gartral> first off, as far as "help" goes, you asked if we knew of stuff *you* would like, that is a matter of personal opinion, and not something we would know, second, the oasis media play is buggy, and still in early stages of development last i knew, i recomend Amarok, which is already on your system if your running any recent kubuntu
<skii> what u r like 5 yr's old?  stop being a dick and if u r gonna help me out then do so but if u r NOT then leave me alone cuz i really do not wanna punish a 5 yr for being bad!!!
<PyleDriver> ok i have a .tar.gz for openoffice. how/where do i extract it?
<skii> now when i say that i have a oasis media play i do mean it's a MEDIA PLAYER aka MP3 PLAYER
<skii> how can ppl be so dumb these day's
<skii> !!!
 * gartral looks around, "as far as I see, your the 5 year old, especially by your in-unique sense of grammar"
<skii> why don't u get down on ur kneess and open wide cuz that's all ur be do'n tonight!!!
<skii> NOW DO U WANNA STOP OR GO ON WITH THIS!!!!!!!
<gartral> ok, well its not my fault that theres both a DAP and software called "oasis media player" and second, to load music too it from kubuntu, the easiest way would be through Amarok, especially if the device is MTP based
<skii> it is but everytime i try to put music to it my computer alway's restart's by it's self and i wanna know how to stop that from keep happening!!!
<setuid_w00t> I moved Kununtu on to a new hard drive.  On my old hard drive, I was dual-booting windows and kubuntu.  I would now like to be able to boot Windows (which still exists on the old hard drive) from grub.
<setuid_w00t> Why would it have stopped working?  I updated the menu.lst to point at the right partition for windows
<jammen33> windows might be trting the wrong hard drive
<setuid_w00t> Is the fact that grub is in the MBR on the old hard drive screwing things up?
<gartral> the device _probably_ needs a windows based transfer client then, and is totally incompatible with linux
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: That is quite likely
<jammen33> if the new drive is set to be the master drive windows migth be use to be on that and there for can not load
<skii> it does the same when i go to window's
<skii> so i am sol no matter wat i do and i just got the damn thing too
<PyleDriver> how do I install a program from a .tar.gz file?
<gartral> skii: then the device is faulty, ide send it too the manufacture for a replacment
<jammen33> PyleDriver: is it source or bin?
<setuid_w00t> hmm.  I have seen some posts about using the repair functionality of the windows XP CD.  Maybe I'll try that.  I'm a bit nervous about it blowing away all of my linux data though
<faileas> PyleDriver: untar it, read the readme
<skii> i just got it today cuz my other didn't work ither and that was a creative zen v plus
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: it will change the mbr
<gartral> skii: try every USB port?
<gartral> sometimes a faulty port can cause wierd things
<PyleDriver> jammen33: bin faileas:thanks
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: yes, but hopefully only on the disk I want it to
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: it will change it on the primary harddrive im farly sure
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: I think I'll unplug that one then  :)
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: what i would do is set the windows drive to primary and have grub set to boot linux off the other
<jammen33> so windows will be happy
<skii> ok i'll try every usb port but what if that doesn't work then what???
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: That's another option...
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: i think that might be the easist
<gartral> then its a bad device, or see if it has an MSC mode in its firmware
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: thanks for the ideas
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: np
<gartral> is there a logbot still?
<PSiL0> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jammen33> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jammen33> !lde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lde
<jammen33> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<solid_liq> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<jammen33> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<TheElevated> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Kubuntu and I ran into a bit of trouble.
<TheElevated> Anyone here?
<jammen33> whats teh prblem
<TheElevated> I'm getting the "No root file system" error
<TheElevated> It's my first linux installation, ever, on a laptop that already has Vista.
<gartral> too set a system dir a writable its chmod A+X right?
<jammen33> TheElevated: are you wanting to keep vista?
<TheElevated> Preferably, yes.
<TheElevated> I have the laptop with me, so I can do anything on it in real-time, so to speak.
<jammen33> TheElevated: are you using the manual or guided partitioning?
<TheElevated> Guided
<TheElevated> Manual*
<TheElevated> Guided sees my entire drive as a single partition, while it came with two (visible) and one I just found out about when I clicked on manual.
<jammen33> have you created a parttion you want to install kubuntu on?
<TheElevated> I have a partition with sufficient space and no other OSes installed there.
<TheElevated> But it was already present when I bought the laptop.
<jammen33> ok so click on it and click edit
<TheElevated> And then?
<jammen33> oyou will also need a swap partition
<p_quarles> gartral: chmod a+x - it's case sensitive
<TheElevated> I'm guessing that's the third partition that I just discovered.
<jammen33> quite posibly
<jammen33> under edit
<jammen33> hold on
<TheElevated> Okay, I'm there. For "new partition size in megabytes," I entered its previous size, use as "ntfs", don't format and mount point, my options are /dos and /windows
<jammen33> is that your windows partition?
<TheElevated> No, that's the non-OS partition.
<TheElevated> The one I intend to install it in.
<jammen33> ok select use as Ext3
<jammen33> and mount point as '/'
<TheElevated> What effect will that have on the data in that partition?
<jammen33> it will erease it
<TheElevated> Well, that would seem like an issue.
<TheElevated> Is there any way I could avoid that?
<jammen33> if you boot back into window and run tthe cd
<jammen33> you will be given an option to us ewubi
<jammen33> wubo*
<jammen33> ...
<TheElevated> wubo?
<jammen33> wubi*
<TheElevated> sudo?
<TheElevated> wubi?
<TheElevated> Regardless of how it's spelled, what is it?
<jammen33> it will let you install kubuntu inside windows
<TheElevated> It claims that'll result in slower performance.
<setuid_w00t> Does Intrepid support reading and writing of ext4 filesystems?
<jammen33> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<jammen33> idk
<PSiL0> setuid: jaunty does
<setuid_w00t> I noticed that mkfs.ext4 is available
<setuid_w00t> that's why I asked
<setuid_w00t> jammen33: I got windows to boot by having grub fake that windows was the first drive
<faileas> is there any way to set inode size during install or to change the inode size of a current install for an ext3 partition?
<jammen33> setuid_w00t: thats good
<TheElevated> jammen33, if I use Ext3, format the partition, will Windows then be able to read whatever else I put there?
<jammen33> no and yes
<jammen33> by default it wont
<jammen33> but you can get drivers
<TheElevated> Is there some advantage of using Ext3 over NTFS?
<faileas> TheElevated: most of the ext3 drivers for windows won't work in intrepid
<TheElevated> I have no idea what intrepid is.
<jammen33> faileas: i have one that works
<faileas> TheElevated: the current release version of ubuntu
<faileas> jammen33: which one?
<jammen33> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<faileas> the fsdriver one is broked for me
<jammen33> its ext2
<faileas> it asks me if i want to reformat. according to the forums its a result of the inode size that newer linux distros use
<jammen33> ok
<TheElevated> Well, NTFS seems like less headache and more compatability.
<setuid_w00t> In case anyone was curious, Intrepid can create, but not mount ext4
<jammen33> thats ood
<faileas> TheElevated: in my opinion, go for NTFS if you'll use windows more, and ext3 if you use linx more
<JohnFlux> TheElevated: NTFS is really slow
<faileas> *linux
<JohnFlux> TheElevated: in linux
<faileas> JohnFlux: actually ntfs3g is quite fast
<JohnFlux> faileas: hmm, I saw some benchmarks of it compared to ext3
<TheElevated> faileas, yea, adding 3G to anything makes it faster, ;)
<JohnFlux> about twice as slow
<JohnFlux> faileas: although maybe that wasn't ntfs3g but the other driver
<faileas> wierd. i remember the early version being about as fast
<JohnFlux> I forget
<JohnFlux> okay cool
<faileas> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/performance.html
<TheElevated> So, of all the options, which is the best?
<TheElevated> Also, if I, for example, transfer everything on that partition to my PC's HDD (NTFS), could I then transfer it back quickly/painlessly to the newly formatted Ext3 partition?
<noaXess> good morning..
<jammen33> its night here
<jammen33> so good night
<noaXess> if i upgrade kde to 4.2 rc1, what happends on 27th january, when 4.2 comes out?
<gartral> do i need ./ in front of a script too get it too run?
<ubuntu> helllooo
<JohnFlux> gartral: if it's in your current directory, yeah
<setuid_w00t> gartral: Probably.  Linux does not usually have "."  (the current directory) in the path it searches for programs.
<ubuntu> \nick jo
<noaXess> has anyboy upgraded to kde 4.2 rc1?
<gartral> yea, most other linux distros do allow easy symbolic linkages though
<Jox> hmm
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> im 4.2 rc1
<cuznt> it works
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i cant think of one that doesnt use symlinks
<noaXess> hey ActionParsnip wasup..
<noaXess> nice to see a kubuntu friend ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noaXess> have you upgraded to kde 4.2 rc1?
<setuid_w00t> gartral: can you explain that?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: no, 4.1 is fine for me, i run fluxbox so dont have all the dumb kwin issues
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok
<Jox> i need to change my keyboard conf
<Jox> can anyone help me_
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard  Jox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard  Jox
<noaXess> but.. now, if i upgrade to 4.2 rc1, what about if the real version comes out, need i just disable the spezial repo from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Jox
<ubottu> Jox: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Jox> got it thank you
<Jox> was looking under keyboard
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: im not sure, makes sense if its on the main repos
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok... that what i think too, thanks
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: just keep your ear to the ground ;)
<Jox> much better now-
<Jox> .
<setuid_w00t> Have any of you tried changing the kwin setting for "Walk through windows" to Meta+Tab from the default (Alt+Tab)?
<setuid_w00t> I have found that it behaves differently when I change the keys assinged to that action
<PSiL0> TheElevated: In linux: NTFS<->Ext3; In Windows: NTFS only
<TheElevated> What about this, PSiL0, http://www.go2linux.org/accessing-linux-drive-ext-with-vista
<gartral> whats the mount command for forcing a cd to mount?
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: theres www.fs-driver.org
<Enanito1> hello
<PSiL0> ahh..
<PSiL0> well, I hardly go back to xp nowadays anywayz :-p
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sudo mount /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0 --force
<Enanito1> i need some assistance installing my webcam... i already tried everything found on google... my webcam is an omega (pixart if lsusb), already installed gspca and spca from the repositories... tried modprobe gspca and nothing....
<Enanito1> installed easycam and nothing
<gartral> ok, sorry, how do i mount via term, i didnt mean force as actually force
<gartral> i meant is tell it too mount, the auto mounter is broken whiel my installer sccript is running
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then just remove the --force bit, as long as /dev/cdrw points to your cdrom drive you are ok
<gartral> is it just mount /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0 ?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you need sudo for it, users can't mount
<Enanito1> i need some assistance installing my webcam... i already tried everything found on google... my webcam is an omega (pixart if lsusb), already installed gspca and spca from the repositories... tried modprobe gspca and nothing....
<gartral> thanks
<Enanito1> also, tried easycam and nothing
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | Enanito1
<ubottu> Enanito1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Enanito1> ActionParrsnip: already tried that :(
<szer0> Hey I am wondering what kubuntu/linux kernel does if bad memory is detected (eg if it puts data in memory then it turns out corrupt) do programs crash or kernel freezes or what?
<TheElevated> It makes a deal with Satan and gets it back for you.
<Ratchet|> XD
<TheElevated> Or what somebody with actual knowledge of the system will tell you.
<TheElevated> sudo mount /deals/devil/RAM/recover
<Ratchet|> how do i get my webcam to work? its a ogitec and i think i need drivers for it
 * Ratchet| pokes
<JohnFlux> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JohnFlux> Ratchet|: ^^
<Ratchet|> thanks ^
<Ratchet|> ^^
<lophyxp> close
<darkdelusiona> Horray for projects :)
<ActionParsnip> oh only lots
<PyleDriver> I have no sound. except for when i start up and shut down. help?
<darkdelusiona> wow it appears pidgin hates nickserv
<noaXess> on a test maching, with installed kde 4.1.4 i h try to upgrade to 4.2 rc1, but now i get some errors..http://paste.ubuntu.com/108143/
<darkdelusiona> PyleDriver: have you checked the alsamixer
<PyleDriver> darkdelusiona: no. i don't know what that is
<ActionParsnip> !sound | PyleDriver
<ubottu> PyleDriver: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PyleDriver> ActionParsnip: thank you sir
<TheElevated> My laptop has "dedicated" buttons on the side that, in Vista, regulate the (overall) volume and play/pause in WMP. Is there anyway to assign those buttons to regulate the volume, or anything else, in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> PyleDriver: you dont need the sir bit :)
<ActionParsnip> TheElevated: do they create events in xev/
<TheElevated> I have *no* clue.
<TheElevated> I didn't even install Kubuntu yet.
<TheElevated> I just feel awkward sitting in the chat while I backup my HDD without asking anything.
<noaXess> abody an idea what to do if sudo apt-get -f install output this http://paste.ubuntu.com/108143/
<noaXess> i upgrade from kde 4.1.4 t 4.2 rc1..
<ActionParsnip> TheElevated: if you run ubuntu and run xev in a konsole, if there are outputs when you press the keys, they have been detected and you can map the keycodes to actions
<TheElevated> Okay.
<TheElevated> So just treat the keys as any other keys.
<PyleDriver> 'twas the alsamixer. thank you
<ActionParsnip> PyleDriver: awesome, sweet move dude
<ActionParsnip> TheElevated: well, thats all they are
<noaXess> any idea or hint? http://paste.ubuntu.com/108143/
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: you could force install those apps with: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: wow.. nice
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thanks.. seems to be ok
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: try not to use it but it can help
<noaXess> in this way it helped
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: truly, but it can break stuff if used excessively
<noaXess> ActionParsnip:  ok.. but its a testmachine
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: fair donks, just try to keep it to a minimum
<gartral> thanks for your help tonight all
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok.. just jus it as last chance
<noaXess> use ^
<noaXess> ;)
<knusperfrosch> what's the easiest way to update xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4.x to 2.6?
<knusperfrosch> i'm running 8.10
<deborah> hello. i accidentally exited the clear desktop thingy, how do i get it back?
<deborah> i am using kubuntu 8.10.  the kde desktop has a clear panel on it, and i accidentally closed it. what is its name, and how do i get it back on the desktop?
<shadeslayer> deborah:its the desktop plasmoid
<shadeslayer> its in the gadgets list
<shadeslayer> dont know the exact kname though ;)
 * deborah reads thur the plasma help files.   :)
<shadeslayer> netsplit
<shadeslayer> deborah:did you find it??
<deborah> hello again. does anyone know how to get the plasmoid deskop thingy to open. i accidentally closed it and now it wont appear.
<deborah> ?
<jussi01> deborah: which thing do you mean?
<deborah> jussi01 hey. the clear borderless window on the left side of the desktop. i assume it is to put widgets in. i accidentally closed it before i could find out what it is, and what it can do, what its name is, and how to get it back.
<broken> Hello, anyone had the problem where their keyboard doesn't work under KDE 4.1?
<jussi01> deborah: ok. right click the desktop, add widgets, then drag "folderview" to the desktop
<deborah> jussi01 keen. that is it!  :)    where can i find instructions on what it can do?
<jussi01> deborah: its pretty much like dolphin, but embedded into the desktop
<deborah> jussi01 how do i get it to show the desktop. right now it will only load the home folders.
<amitbk> hi, i have a question, but i'm not sure this is the right place to ask it. i want to install opera from the ubuntu repository, but following the steps on the wiki page - the opera package is not found.
<jussi01> deborah: click the wrench icon on the black bar that comes up when you hover over it ;)
<amitbk> anyone?
<deborah> jussi01 keen. now it makes sense!  thanks juss
<jussi01> amitbk: as I understand it, its been removed from the ubuntu repos
<amitbk> jussi01: has it? that means it's no longer tested?
<jussi01> amitbk: to be honest Im not certain of the status
<amitbk> jussi01: how can i check it myself?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<amitbk> i have another question - how can i map a key to open up amarok window? i have a multimedia key on my keyboard that i want to use for that. it has an X event i can use
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amitbk> ubottu: i have "Keyboard shortcuts" under "Keyboard and mouse" but how do i add a new shortcut there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<amitbk> hmmm, the ubottu just wrote me a message, and then said he's actually a bot. anyone?
<shadeslayer> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<shadeslayer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadeslayer> :P
<amitbk> ok, i'll try that.
<shadeslayer> jussi01:what does !botsnack do BTW
<jussi01> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> thats just for fun right
<jussi01> yep
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> what made you add that function??
<noaXess> ihae a lot of keyboard shortcut entries in my system settings... lot of the same type and name..
<noaXess> how can i delete them to create the default shortcuts?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: its just a fun factoid. for more bot questions -> #ubuntu-bots
<shadeslayer> hehehe ok
<shadeslayer> jussi01:can i try out the bots in  #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> yep
<shadeslayer> ok thanks
<noaXess> jussi01 do you know how to remove all unnessecary keyboard shortcut entries?
<jussi01> noaXess: no... why would you want to?
<noaXess> cause there are a lot of double entries.. look at this http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpeg/70_keyboard-shortcuts.jpeg
<eleve> salut
<eleve_> ça va
<eleve> oui et toi?
<Tm_T> !es | eleve
<ubottu> eleve: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eleve_> oui
<eleve_> et toi
<eleve> ca va
<eleve_> alor quoi de neuf
<eleve> bein rien de + et toi?
<eleve_> je suis en maths et toi t'es ou
<eleve> OH MOI AUSSI!
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: mine does that, no idea why.
<eleve> JE TE VOIS PAS TES OU?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | eleve
<ubottu> eleve: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eleve_> tourne te tete
<eleve> ah oui!!
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: you have same problem you mean?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: yeah, but now i use fluxbox I just add an entry in ~/.fluxbox/keys :D
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: where are the s'cut entries for kde4? is there any config file?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: not sure man, sorry, you could try asking in #kde. I'd imagine its someplace in ~/.kde
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok.. will thry there.. or search for myself ;) thanks
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<matt_> Hi, does anyone know when the release notes for jaunty alpha 3 will be available?
<matt_> I see that ubuntu has release notes for 3, but no kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> matt_: same deal, just kubuntu uses kde + kwin instead of gnome + metacity
<matt_> Hi ActionParsnip, I understand that my friend. but usually when a new alpha comes out there are release notes for both ubuntu and k
<ActionParsnip> matt_: they are essentially the same deal
<ActionParsnip> matt_: i cant see how theyd be different
<Zagaroth> can someone tell me how to rename a file from command line
<Zagaroth> please
<ActionParsnip> Zagaroth: mv <old name> <new name>
<Zagaroth> thanks
<matt_> ActionParsnip - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha2/Kubuntu - this is the release notes for Kubuntu.  This has notes on KDE stuff
<matt_> you see, such as powerdevel and KDE 4.2 beta 2.  These are not ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> maybe someone has a link in#ubuntu+1
<matt_> it seems to me, my friend that they are missing the alpha 3 build - which I am running btw
<ActionParsnip> jaunty isnt supported here dude, its all in the +1
<amitbk> i'm sorry, i couldn't figure out how to use the bot for this. i want to add a new keyboard shortcut. i am using kde with kubuntu 8.10.
<matt_> it is working fine, however 'enable desktop effects' is not working.  usually the release notes for an alpha would say such a thing
<amitbk> i want to assign a keyboard key to open up amarok
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amitbk> i can't seem to find out how.
<matt_> it is true, it is not supported, I am on my own, and I am happy with that :-)
<amitbk> ActionParsnip: yes, i got this message already, however, i can't find the place in which to add the new key mapping.
<amitbk> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure this is updated for kde4
<matt_> amitbk - do you know which version of KDE you are using?
<amitbk> the one intrepid installed. 4.1.2, isn't it?
<matt_> amitbk - there was an issue with KDE 4.0 and 4.1 with regards to global shortcuts
<amitbk> matt_: can you reference me to read about it?
<sorset> hi, can i use desktop in kde4 as a folder? like kde3 or windows
<jussi01> sorset: its not implemented until kde 4.2
<sorset> jussi01 can u explain?
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox shorcut keys are way easier to configure
<jussi01> sorset: the feature you want is not added in the older release, it comes in kde 4.2...
<matt_> amitbk - iirc it was on www.planetkde.org - but the link has now gone
<amitbk> matt_: an interesting question you asked. now that i check using the Help > About KDE, every program gives me a different KDE version.
<sorset> jussi01: ok, thx
<matt_> amitbk, that is strange, what does konqueror say as the KDE version?
<amitbk> matt_: 4.1.3
<amitbk> matt_: Konversation gives 3.5.10
<amitbk> matt_: amarok also gives 3.5.10
<jussi01> amitbk: thats because konqui is still the old qt3 version
<jussi01> same with amarok
<matt_> amitbk, this is because these programs with 3.5.10 are using KDE 3,
<jussi01> err... konvi
<amitbk> matt_ jussi01: so it means i have both kde3 and kde4 libs installed here?
<matt_> konqueror is a program written for KDE 4 (qt4)
<jussi01> amitbk: correct
<jussi01> some of them anyway
<amitbk> jussi01: do you might have any idea how i can define global shortcuts in kde4?
<jussi01> amitbk: you asked me before..
<matt_> amitbk, I am using kde 4.2 rc1, in the system settings, click on keyboard and mouse
<matt_> then global keyboard shortcuts
<matt_> do you have this option, my friend?
<amitbk> jussi01: have i? i'm sorry, but i guess i'm a little confused about it. i can't understand from the settings gui where do i add new global shortcuts.
<matt_> amitbk, how are you doing?
<amitbk> matt_: i guess i'm on 4.1.3 . i can't find "global keyboard shortcuts" under keyboard and mouse.
<amitbk> matt_: I have "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<amitbk> with specific applications in it
<matt_> amitbk, as I said I have 4.2 and global shortcuts, however they are limited also in the applications that you can open
<matt_> while amarok is on the list, and you can change the volume and the next track
<matt_> I do not think that you can 'open' amarok with a global shortcut key
<amitbk> matt_: i'm looking at a page i found. it suggests the answer is under the "advanced" tab. looking at it now.
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<matt_> but say if you were in another program, you could stop, play and pause
<knusperfrosch> Jado: hit the auto-adjust button on your tft ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jado: try killing then restarting plasma in 640x480
<ActionParsnip> well, knusperfrosch is probably a better first try
<sorset> can i mount ntfs with konqueror in kde4, like kde3 ?
<matt_> ActionParsnip, you seem very knowledgeable - do you develop KDE?
<Jado> knusperfrosch: it's a laptop :(
<Jado> ActionParsnip: i'll try
<Jado> ActionParsnip: but how can i start plasma in 640x480 ?
<knusperfrosch> Jado: plasma --help-kde
<knusperfrosch> Jado: so i guess --geometry is what you're looking for
<Jado> i have no manual entry for X
<BeteNoire> hi
<BeteNoire> what is that application in kubuntu's tray to manage network connections?
<matt_> BeteNoire: hi -
<matt_> knetworkmanager
<BeteNoire> what version?
<matt_> 0.7 - i think
<matt_> depends on your kde
<Jado> how can i have a manual entry for X ?
<BeteNoire> it was fresh install of newest kubuntu, when i saw that app
<BeteNoire> so that was in KDE 4
<amitbk> matt_: thanks for you assistance. i will keep looking for this later. leaving now.
<fillipbisera> how to install compiz???
<matt_> amitbk - hope it works for you my friend
<knusperfrosch> Jado: just try 640x480 or what ever
<Jado> knusperfrosch: i've tried but my desktop stays on 1280x800
<matt_> BeteNoire - I think that for KDE4 it is 0.7
<matt_> are you having problems?
<BeteNoire> matt_: but 0.7 is version of networkmanager, not knetwork*, right?
<fillipbisera> please tell me how to install compiz
<ActionParsnip> Jado: just start it like any other app
<Jado> ActionParsnip: i've tried ; but the resolution stays at 1280x800
<fillipbisera> download adress
<fillipbisera> pls??
<Jado> i've tried plasma --geometry 640x480 and plasma --geometry 800x600 but that does not change the resolution
<Jado> (and i kill plasma before)
<Jado> any other idea ?
<matt_> Betenoire - what I saw on Suse - I thought that it was knetwork manager version 0.7 - but I could be wrong
<BeteNoire> matt_: newest is 0.2.2 but i wonder how it can be compiled with kde4
<Jado> knusperfrosch: i found it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343426
<matt_> is knetwork a qt3 app?
<knusperfrosch> Jado: o you added "640x480_60" to your xorg.conf?
<knusperfrosch> matt_: knetworkmanager, yes
<Jado> knusperfrosch: actually i tried xrandr --size 640x480_60 but the screen still does not fit
<BeteNoire> matt_: i think so, it pulls kdelibs 3.5 on my gentoo box and on suse page svn version comes from KDE/3.5 dir
<knusperfrosch> Jado: xrandrr --output <whatever> --mode 640x480 --rate 60
<matt_> I seem to recall on Kde planet about knetwork manager, but the blog is not current
<matt_> *current
<Jado> knusperfrosch: there is an error in the command i can't see it
<Jado> knusperfrosch: Rate 60.0 Hz not available for this size
<knusperfrosch> dpaste xrandr
<Jado> knusperfrosch: ?
<matt_> did anyone watch Barack Obama on linux?
<Jado> knusperfrosch: actually me screen cannot have the refresh rate 60Hz
<knusperfrosch> put the output of xrandr on dpaste.com
<Jado> knusperfrosch: the only output is that "Rate 60Hz not available for this size"
<Jado> i cannot have this refresh rate on my laptop screen
<knusperfrosch> xrandr without options
<Jado> ok sorry
<Jado> http://dpaste.com/111798/ knusperfrosch
<Jado> i'm sorry i have to go ; if you have an idea let me know i'm staying connected on the chan
<estan> hm. if i do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, and see that there's some updates. what's the easiest way to see what has changed in those packages? is there any way to do it from the command line using aptitude, or do i go to some web site?
 * Heinz|Hawi is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<knusperfrosch> Jado: xrandr --output default --mode 640x480 --rate 61
<estan> ah i found the "aptitude changelog" command now. nevermind
<estan> or hm. seems there's no way to download the changelog using that command for only the packages that are to be upgraded..
<Dr_willis> ive noticed a lot of the changelogs are not listed in the updates lately. Not sure what the deal is
<Dr_willis> they all say go to this or that.. web site.. :)
<estan> hm. okay. it would be nice if you could pass a flag to "aptitude changelog" to get the changelogs for the packages that needs upgrading.
<ActionParsnip> estan: doesnt apt have a log soeplace?
<estan> ActionParsnip: hm. probably.. but i mean what i'd like is to see the changelog before deciding to do the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> estan: if you run: sudo apt-get upgrade you can review what apps are being upgraded before saying 'yes upgrade my system'
<estan> ActionParsnip: of course, but you don't get the changelog.
<estan> i'll have to do "aptitude changelog <package>" for each of them manually.
 * Heinz is back.
<ActionParsnip> estan: you'd have to hit the developers sie to see whats new
<estan> it would be nice with either an option for "safe-upgrade" command to output changelog, or an option for "aptitude changelog" to give the changelog of out-of-date packages.
<ActionParsnip> estan: i guess, submit it as a functionality request
<ActionParsnip> !bug | estan
<ubottu> estan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<estan> ActionParsnip: yea. but you can get the Debian changelog.
<ActionParsnip> estan: i'd mention that too
<estan> ActionParsnip: yea, but it should be filed at bugs.debian.org i think, that's where aptitude has its bugs.
<estan> maybe i'll take a look at it myself.. should be pretty simple since all the functionality is already there, it's just a new option that combines it the right way.
<ActionParsnip> estan: its where I submit functionality requests. You'll get an email later saying "is this a bug or a functionality wish"
<ActionParsnip> estan: yeah, you could make it yourself
<estan> well i just saw that aptitude wants it's bugs filed at bugs.debian.org (http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/bugs/).
 * estan off. bbl.
<ActionParsnip> peace
<wesley_> uys did you know that, gwenview does turn your foto´s good? But not saves it
 * khalidmian needs recommendations of must get list for kubuntu o/s
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: check out imagemagick ;)
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: there isnt one, every single users use is different
<wesley_> actionparsnip, i mean gwenview fools us
 * khalidmian is also looking for suggestions on what to ad to repositories
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: i didnt think it could save back
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: again, it depends what your system is for. If you use a lot of image manipulation and web browsing theres no point advising wine config tools and dvd ripping software
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: your request is moot, and please stop with the /me commands
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: if you can be specific on what you like or need we can advise, right now we could advise you ANYTHING
<zer0o> hi guys is there a windows support channel?
<tobor> zer0o: seriusly?
<tobor> *ously
<zer0o> unfortunately yes
<ActionParsnip> ##windows
<tobor> zer0o: did you effing LOOK?
<zer0o> im getting crazy with a friend's of mine pc
<zer0o> audio drivers
<zer0o> they dont want to get installed
<tobor> zer0o: what would you guess such a channel might be called?
<wesley_> lol pulseaudio and so gives trouble in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: use device manager if you are SURE they are correct and tell it to use the drivers by force
<tobor> unbelievable
<tobor> ##windows
<zer0o> ive installed them 3 times (from the mobo's cd, downloaded them from the mobo's website) but nothing!
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: point the system to the .inf file
<Dr_willis> with windows you often have to try weird/random/backwards things  and hope stuff works..
<Dr_willis> i recall a few problem hardware drivers i had to do the REVERSE of what the docs said. :)
<Dr_willis> 'dont do  this....' so i had to do that. :P
<tobor> ActionParsnip: I beg thee fair and gentle goodknight, do not encourage therabbel to promulgate in this fair channel, for tis 'bundant enow for all such as thee!
<wesley_> I think its kde4 thats having a fight with pulseaudio
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: the thing is i install the drivers, the setup goes ok, reboot and it says "no audio peripheral device"
<Dr_willis> kde dosent use pulse audio as far as i know.. so that may be right wesley_
<ActionParsnip> tobor: peace :D
<zer0o> seriously man :D
<wesley_> Dr_willis, I though of disabeling them, maby
<wesley_> I putted pulse above and then it switched to alc
<Dr_willis> I got a kde and gnome system here.. ive not had any issues with kde and pulse audio,. i was thiniing if you booted to the kde desktop.. you dident ahve pulseaudio running
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: yeah man, if you are sure its the right one say "look thats the driver, just install it. i dont are what you think"
<wesley_> but when i putted alc abovce, it switched to pluse
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: then get your pimp hand out
<zer0o> LOL
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: shouting shabba is optional
<Dr_willis> 'gort clacko barato nickto!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or somthing like that..
<wesley_> but i am running jaunty on this pc
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wesley_> So I know the risks off it, but it runs fine, better then Windows
<Dr_willis> all bets are off then - are riding the rabbit rollercoaster!
<Dr_willis> :)
 * ActionParsnip is waiting for release
<ActionParsnip> id rather kill zombie dogs with my (t)rusty pickaxe in pernumbra overture than mess with possibly flaky software
<ActionParsnip> runs native too :)
<alarm> hello, is it worth to instal kubuntu 64bit, or should i stay in the standard edition ? 1) will i see any performance difference 2) any application issues ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: 64bit is also standard
<ActionParsnip> alarm: whats the system going to be used for?
<alarm> personal use
<alarm> laptop
<alxju> Hello! I use DVB with Kaffeine. But the EPG display doesn't work (but dvbepg.data seems updated). Ana idea?
<alxju> *any
<alarm> i have used before on my desktop 64bit before, but i cant say that i did see some differences. but i am aware of the applications availability in 64bits , like flash,java etc
<velgiak> ciao
<velgiak> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> alarm: still need more infor, is it just web browsing and chat or will you be doing stuff like encoding video / audio?
<velgiak> hi
<velgiak> i need help
<ActionParsnip> alarm: flash now has a 64bit plugin
<ActionParsnip> !ask | velgiak
<ubottu> velgiak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<velgiak> i've kubuntu 8.10
<velgiak> i'm a beginner
<Dr_willis> And the problem is?
<velgiak> so i've to install globus toolkit
<alarm> use, for compiling, development generaly
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: everyone is at one point
<Dr_willis> !find globus
<ubottu> File globus found in mpi-doc
<ActionParsnip> alarm: then 64bit will help there, if you have > 2Gb RAM I suggest 64 bit too (personal opinion)
<velgiak> when i try to ./configure as globus user
 * Dr_willis has no idea what globus is. :()
<ActionParsnip> !info globus-toolkit
<ubottu> Package globus-toolkit does not exist in intrepid
<alarm> 4gb ram
<velgiak> i've an error
 * Dr_willis guesses  at the  anwer.. :)  'install build-essential' package yet?
<raphink> velgiak: do you really need to compile it?
<velgiak> permission denied
<velgiak> cannot create file.sh
<raphink> velgiak: ActionParsnip has given you some info, and I've asked you a question
<Dr_willis> whats the exact error? You may want to use one of the pastebin sites to paste the whole error message.    and youmay juat have the files miss-owned dependign on how you unpacked the source
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: have you ran: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<velgiak> ok, i try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: that will install a compiling environment for you
<frloja> oi
<frloja> zorix?
<squid0> hi. when I try launch kbluetooth4, it crashes
<velgiak> i try sudo apt-get install build-essential, but the error is the same: ./configure: 97: cannot create conf28151.sh: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: where is the source folder located?
<velgiak> yes
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: if you run pwd what is the output
<velgiak> one moment
<squid0> kbluetooth4: symbol lookup error: kbluetooth4: undefined symbol: xxxxSolid7Control16BluetoothManager8securityxxxxQString
<ActionParsnip> squid0: i seem to remember it bing broken. I think you have to se the gnome app
<ActionParsnip> *being
<squid0> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<velgiak> the output of pwd is: /home/velgiak/gt4.2.1-installer
<ActionParsnip> i may be wrong, i'd check it out first
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: ok try sudo chown -R velgiak /home/velgiak/gt4.2.1-installer
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: you sure its no an installer script and not source
<velgiak> i've to launch .configure as globus and not as velgiak
<velgiak> i've switched to globus user
<Dr_willis> you made a globus user?
<velgiak> yes
<velgiak> and i made the directory /usr/local/globus-4.2.0
<velgiak> with the right r/w for globus
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: you dont need to, if its part of the install, it wll be made for you
<Dr_willis> but  you ADDED a 'globus' user?  theres a /home/globus ?
<ActionParsnip> velgiak: sudo make install will give you the access and the installer will install where it needs to go
<racquad> hi guys, where in KDE I can write a shell script so the user, when logons, execute that script?
<Dr_willis> ./configure, make, sudo make install    <----------- the normal install from source  3 step process. :)
<Dr_willis> !autostart | racquad
<ubottu> racquad: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Dr_willis> racquad,   make script. make it excutable.. link it to some name in  ~/.kde/Autostart
<velgiak> yes, there's /home/globus
<racquad> Dr_willis is it possible to write this script on xinit or something?
<Dr_willis> racquad,  that would be for ALL users...
<racquad> Dr_willis to be system wide?
<racquad> yes, that's what I want
<Dr_willis> and you are on your own there.. what does this script need to do?
<racquad> this is insane, but: xhost +
<Dr_willis> racquad,   xhost + localhost is better :)
<Dr_willis> safer at least heh.. dependin ion what you are doing
<Dr_willis> I havent had to use xhost+ since ive learnd ssh -X :)
<racquad> Dr_willis the thing is: i'm configuring a network with LTSP and I want to get access, via VNC, to all the terminals. So, I will not access from localhost, but from another host
<Dr_willis> Im not clear on why using vnc. you need xhost + , but i guess you can dissedt/tweak the X startup scripts all ya want :)
<Dr_willis> ive not messed with LTSP - I just vnc back and forth to the box's on my lan. or ssh -X, or use X and xdmcp.
<Dr_willis> its bed time for me.. good luck. Night all
<racquad> Dr_willis ssh -X may work on somecases, but on others, I'll need to see the screen of the user
<ActionParsnip> racquad: then vnc is cool so you can see the user screen, if its over wan, do it over ssh tunnel so its secure (vnc traffic is unencrypted)
<Dragnslcr> There are VNC servers and clients that can do SSL
<racquad> ActionParsnip I'll use over SSH. But I still need to open xhost to be able to connect
<khalidmian> how do i connect konversation via proxy server
<ActionParsnip> racquad: if you have a headless, you can connect to a virtual x session using vnc, then vnc from there (maybe)
<raphink> khalidmian: use quassel, it rocks :)
<raphink> (and it's Qt4)
<raphink> khalidmian: and it supports using proxies
<khalidmian> raphink: what is quassel and how does it help me with the proxy server question i had
<raphink> khalidmian: quassel is a new IRC client for KDE4, and the proxy settings are very easy to set in it
<raphink> khalidmian: that's how it helps you, especially since Konversation is not yet ported to KDE4 ;)
<raphink> khalidmian: http://quassel-irc.org/
<khalidmian> can i get it via sudo command?
<raphink> sure
<khalidmian> i tired sudo apt-get quassel didnt work
<raphink> you have to choose whether you want the simple quassel (equivalent to konversation), or the client/server version, which is very nice if you use IRC from different locations
<raphink> khalidmian: you miss "install" in your command line
<raphink> khalidmian: sudo apt-get install quassel
<khalidmian> raphink: just installed it how do i config core account lol
<velgiak> this is the link for globus installation: http://www-unix.globus.org/toolkit/docs/4.0/admin/docbook/ch04.html
<velgiak> when i arrive to point 3
<raphink> khalidmian: if you installed the "quassel" account, you don't need to configure a core, just connect to freenode and join #kubuntu
<velgiak> i've the error:
<velgiak> ./configure: 97: cannot create conf29280.sh: Permission denied
<velgiak> ./configure: 97: cannot create conf29280.sh: Permission denied
<velgiak> chmod: cannot access `conf29280.sh': No such file or directory
<velgiak> ./configure: line 88: conf29280.sh: Permission denied
<raphink> khalidmian: if you want to use a proxy, you can do so in the configuration of the network
<velgiak> ./configure: line 89: conf29280.sh: Permission denied
<velgiak> chmod: cannot access `conf29280.sh': No such file or directory
<velgiak> ./configure: line 201: conf29280.file: Permission denied
<velgiak> ./configure: line 907: config.log: Permission denied
<raphink> velgiak: please use a pastebin for this kind of things
<raphink> khalidmian: go to File -> Networks -> Configure Networks
<raphink> khalidmian: and there you can mofidy the servers, and set the proxy you want to use in the "advanced" tab
<Tim___> what is the replacement of "kdesu ...." in intrepid? My users are not in the "adm" group so I think kdesudo wont help?
<raphink> Tim___: what you do mean it won't hel?
<raphink> Tim___: what do you need to do ? get admin rights or change users ?
<Tim___> raphink: run a command as root
<raphink> then kdesudo should be the way
<Tim___> raphink: but it asks for the users password?!
<raphink> if the user has sudo rights to become admin
<raphink> Tim___: yes
<raphink> Tim___: if your user doesn't have admin rights, you should either add it to the admin group, or add a rule in sudoers
<khalidmian> im toonewbie for this
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<raphink> khalidmian: did you start quassel?
<khalidmian> raphink: i dont know how to
<raphink> khalidmian: it should appear in your K menu in the bar
<Tim___> raphink: OK. But in hardy and earlier there was "kdesu" which asked for the root Passwort. It didnt rely on sudo but on su. I think the removed it for whatever reason :(
<raphink> khalidmian: or else you can do Ctrl+F2 and type quassel
<khalidmian> raphink: its asking me to connect to quassel core
<raphink> khalidmian: you installed the quassel package or quassel-client?
<khalidmian> i have no clue i just did sudo apt-get install quassel
<raphink> Tim___: that's good actually, it's much safer for your security to have a group that can access root priviledges without knowing the root password
<raphink> khalidmian: my bad then, do "sudo apt-get install quassel-client quassel-core"
<raphink> and then start quassel
<raphink> and it should give you a nice interface to configure your core
<raphink> it's easy I promise :)
<khalidmian> raphink: i did theres a window to connect to quassel core
<raphink> khalidmian: ok, then just select the local core (which should already be listed) and connect to it
<raphink> Tim___: you know how to do that?
<khalidmian> raphink: connectio to localhost failed connection refused
<Tim___> raphink: I am not sure, are you referring to sudo?
<raphink> khalidmian: did you do the "sudo apt-get install quassel-core quassel-client" and restart quassel?
<raphink> Tim___: yes, either adding people to the admin group, or adding rules in sudoers
<khalidmian> raphink: i just typed apt-get install quassel thats all
<raphink> khalidmian: and it was not the right command. it's my mistake sorry. Please type "sudo apt-get install quassel-client quassel-core"
<raphink> so you have a local core to connect to
<Tim___> raphink: Thanks
<raphink> Tim___: thanks for what?
<Tim___> raphink: he, for your help of course :)
<khalidmian> raphink: quassel-core failed to install/upgrade
<khalidmian> raphink: forget it
<khalidmian> raphink: connected to localhost now what launch wizard?
<khalidmian> raphink: connected to localhost now what launch wizard?
<nahy> hey guys. i'm using ubuntu and i want join an ubuntu chan. how can i do this?
<raphink> khalidmian: you can go to File -> Networks and connect to Freenode
<raphink> nahy: you want to join #ubuntu ?
<nahy> yes that is it
<khalidmian> raphink: thats all greek to me
<raphink> khalidmian: I'm telling you about menus, on top of the window
<nahy> i try to connect but i don't know the instructions
<raphink> khalidmian: Click on "File", then "Networks", then "Freenode"
<raphink> nahy: /join #ubuntu
<nahy> yes but i cant see network
<raphink> khalidmian: and then type "/join #kubuntu" and you should end up here
<raphink> nahy: if you're here, you're already on the network
<khalidmian> raphink: i dont have any networks
<khalidmian> its all blank
<raphink> ah, that's weird
<nahy> i wanna ask something else
<raphink> khalidmian: then you can go to Configure Networks
<raphink> and add Freenode
<raphink> although it's weird if it's not already there
<raphink> nahy: what else?
<nahy> when you erite something to me how you do that so my name appears in the beginning
<nahy> ?
<khalidmian> raphink: says i need to define server
<raphink> nahy: I type your name ?
<nahy> when you write?
<raphink> (and I use tab for completion)
<nahy> aha
<Tim___> has anybody tried the OpenOffice3 packages from launchpad, are they good?
<raphink> khalidmian: use chat.freenode.net:8001 as the server
<raphink> Tim___: openoffice 3 is great :)
<nahy> if you remember my problem was freeing up some space in my root and couldn't
<raphink> khalidmian: as in, chat.freenode.net, on port 8001
<khalidmian> raphink:ok now what
<raphink> khalidmian: are you connected to Freenode now?
<khalidmian> raphink: apparently yes
<raphink> if you are it should say "Freenode" in the right top corner, under "buffer"
<Tim___> raphink: Does the KDE Filepicker work?
<raphink> if you are, then click on the "Freenode" word, and type "/join #kubuntu" in the field at the bottom of the window
<raphink> Tim___: haven't tried
<khalidmian> raphink: yes it does
<raphink> khalidmian: or you can right click on "Freenode" and choose join channel
<raphink> and put "#kubuntu" as the channel name
<khalidmian> raphink: its going through ident check
<khalidmian> raphink: no identid
<raphink> hmpf
<raphink> just checking if konversation does proxy connection, but I can't see that it does
<raphink> so I still think quassel can solve your problem
<raphink> khalidmian: did it take you through the core configuration steps?
<khalidmian> raphink: yes
<raphink> did you configure the freenode network with "chat.freenode.net" as server and 8001 as port?
<kpenrose> After adding medibuntu to my software repositories, searching for anything from that site (e.g. acroread) in adept doesn't return anything, command line apt-get does work however.  Why doesn't adept show the medibuntu pkgs?
<khalidmian> chat.freenode.ney port 800
<khalidmian> 8001 i mean
<raphink> 8001
<khalidmian> yes
<raphink> ok
<raphink> then you connected to it?
<khalidmian> im trying to
<khalidmian> its refusing connection
<khalidmian> identd issue
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> taht's weird
<raphink> you're on the same machine as the one you're using to be here?
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: did you sudo apt-get update
<khalidmian> yes same machine
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: if apt can see it you got the gold
<raphink> khalidmian: what are you using to be here right now?
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: i dont use adept myself, apt-get does everything a man can need
<khalidmian> konversation
<raphink> ok
<kpenrose> ActionParsnip:  Doesn't adept do that automatically??
<raphink> kpenrose: you need to refresh in adept
<raphink> kpenrose: like ActionParsnip said, apt-get does everything you need, and much faster than adept
<kpenrose> ActionParsnip - I think searching is easier in adept
<khalidmian> its irc.ubuntu.com
<raphink> apt-cache is a great tool, and grep is good, too
<raphink> khalidmian: you can try with irc.ubuntu.com, too
<raphink> although it should be quite the same result
<raphink> khalidmian: unless maybe your network doesn't allow you to connect to port 8001
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: apt-cache search <something>
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: you can even grep the output to get intelligent results
<raphink> khalidmian: you can add chat.freenode.net on port 7000
<raphink> and the ones you have in konversation
<raphink> khalidmian: the more servers you have, the more likely to get connected if one fails
<kpenrose> ActionParsnip:  I guess I'm getting lazy in my old age.  I will reform my ways.  Thanx for the help.
<raphink> khalidmian: you can also use irc.freenode.org on port 6667
<BluesKaj> hmm, I noticed your converstaion about quassel ,raphink, khalidmian ...tried out quassel , not my cup of tea , the GUI is too restictive doesn't show much info and it wouldn't connect
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: it may just need time to settle in
<raphink> BlueEagle: ah, it works great for me, and khalidmian wants to use a proxy to connect, which konversation doesn't allow
<ActionParsnip> kpenrose: try adept tomorrow
<raphink> BlueEagle: + quassel allows me to keep my session open without using irssi+screen, which is lovely
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: all i wanted to know is how i can connec  via proxy server
<raphink> khalidmian: and quassel can do that, while konversation can't (that I know of)
<BluesKaj> IC , khalidmian, raphink
<kpenrose> Another question - anyone using knetworkmanager for ppp sessions (tethered modem)?
<BluesKaj> raphink, how did you get the server page to expand so one can see what is happening? ...looked for options in configure/settings but to no avail :(
<raphink> BlueEagle: I clicked on the limit and dragged it down
<raphink> well edge
<khaldmian> i have two quassel
<khaldmian> one is client only
<BluesKaj> raphink , I tried that , there was way to do it
<BluesKaj> no
<raphink> ah, weird
<raphink> it works for me BlueEagle :s
<khaldmian> ?
<raphink> blackflag: http://r.pinson.free.fr/snapshots/quassel3.png
<raphink> khaldmian: yes, that's normal
<raphink> khaldmian: you have a local core, which is what connects to IRC, and a client, which is the graphical part that connects to the core
<raphink> taht's how quassel is designed
<raphink> this is why it's great :)
<khaldmian> raphink: im not using client at moment
<raphink> in my case, the core runs on my machine at home, and I'm on the client at work :)
<raphink> khaldmian: if you're in a graphical interface, you're using the client
<raphink> the core has no graphical interface, it's only a command line service
<BluesKaj> raphink, BTW I'm BluesKaj, not BlueEagle
<raphink> haha sorry BluesKaj
<raphink> and sorry BlueEagle for spamming ;)
<khaldmian> raphink: ok using client quassel
<raphink> khaldmian: ok
<khaldmian> raphink: can u know tell me how to use proxy server
<raphink> khaldmian: edit the server in File -> Networks -> Configure Networks
<raphink> khaldmian: and where you add the server (e.g. chat.freenode.net), you have an "advanced" tab
<raphink> in this tab, you can set the proxy
<BluesKaj> raphink, np:)
<raphink> BlueEagle: you should give it another try though, quassel is really worth it ;)
<raphink> imho
<khaldmian> raphink: advanced tab only shows encoding
<raphink> khaldmian: when you edit the network, click on a server (e.g. chat.freenode.net:8001), and click on "modify..."
<raphink> there, you have an "advanced" tab, which lets you set the proxy
<raphink> at least in my version of quassel
<raphink> which might be a bit more recent than yours probably
<khaldmian> raphink: there is no modify only add edit or delete
<raphink> wel lthen edit
<raphink> (sorry, I have it in French, so I'm trying to guess what it says in English )
<khaldmian> raphink: all it asks me is for server and port
<raphink> khaldmian: http://r.pinson.free.fr/snapshots/quassel_proxy.png
<raphink> do you have something like this?
<raphink> with two tabs: "Server info" and "Advanced"
<khaldmian> raphink: yes
<raphink> then click on the "Advanced" tab
<raphink> and there I see : http://r.pinson.free.fr/snapshots/quassel_proxy1.png
<raphink> whcih lets me set the proxy
<cjae> hi how do I enable the nvidia driver in 8.04, actually I used thr hardware driver gui to install the driver, but cannot access the nvidia-settings
<khaldmian> raphink: maynot be available in client only
<khaldmian> one sec
<cjae> sudo nvidia-settings does not work
<raphink> khaldmian: did you find?
<khaldmian> raphink: no
<raphink> no "advanced" tab?
<khaldmian> raphink: its there but just shows encoding i wanna use
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> it probably changed between versions
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I can tell you how to install a newer version if you want
<khaldmian> sure
<BluesKaj> cjae, try looking in the kmenu/applications/system/Hardware Drivers
<cjae> I thought it had the nvidia-settings
<khaldmian> am i suppose to use clint or what?
<cjae> it just shows a gui that says the driver is in use
<BluesKaj> raphink, I'm looking in synaptic for quassel , do I install the client and the core or... ?
<raphink> BluesKaj: it depends on what you want
<BluesKaj> want?
<BluesKaj> what do they mean by core anyway ?
<raphink> BluesKaj: if you only want a standalone system, install "quassel", if you want to use the distributed functionality, you can install quassel-core (server) and/or quassel-client (the GUI)
<raphink> in my case, I have quassel-core installed at home, and quassel-client instaled at work
<raphink> so I connect to my core at home from work
<raphink> that's what's interesting with quassel
<raphink> I have another quassel-client at home, connect to the its local core
<BluesKaj> so what benefit is that, like a server over irc ?
<raphink> so both clients are connected to the same core
<raphink> this way I'm connected only once to freenode, and I see the same conversation/history in both places
<raphink> when I leave work, if someone talks to me on IRC
<raphink> I will see it when I get home
<raphink> and vice versa
<BluesKaj> well, I'm retired so I connect from one , altho i suppose if i decide to use the laptop in a diff part of the house that might be an option
<raphink> BluesKaj: apart from that special functionality, it also uses KDE4 libraries
<raphink> while konversation uses KDE3
<raphink> so that's also good for me, since konversation was the last bit of KDE3 still running in my session
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I still like konversation a lot
<raphink> I liked konversation a lot too :)
<raphink> until yesterday :)
<raphink> BluesKaj: the newer version of quassel also supports proxies, which is good for khaldmian
<raphink> unfortunately, I didn't know the earlier version didn't
<raphink> khaldmian: do you want me to tell you how to install a newer verions?
<raphink> version
<BluesKaj> hmm, interesting client , I guess :)
<BluesKaj> raphink, I prefer having the chat  channel indicaors as tabs on the bottom ...what's the fix for that ?
<lakis1982> hello .. i have installed kubuntu 8.10 intrepid in my pc... but there is no power settings for the pc....  how can i put the pc go into sleep mode when system is inactive for some minutes ?????
<tobor> lakis - look under system settings menu
<lakis1982> i have looked there
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<tobor> lakis1982: look unders "services" there
<tobor>  BBL
<raphink> BluesKaj: I haven't searched, because I prefer them on the side
<lakis1982> service manager?
<lakis1982> tobor?
<BluesKaj> lakis1982, system settings/advanced/service/
<BluesKaj> err service manager
<lakis1982> i am in service manager but i cat see anything about power setting
<lakis1982> i cant see
<robin0800> lakis1982: its in advanced but i think only in 4.2rc
<robin0800> lakis1982: before that i think there was a task bar icon
<lakis1982> there is no taskbar
<lakis1982> i have kde 4.1.4
<robin0800> lakis1982: try 4.2
<cuznt> 4.2 rc1 work great
<lakis1982> how?
<lakis1982> how can i install it ?
<robin0800> lakis1982: clean install or update it
<lakis1982> but how can i update it ... i dont know
<robin0800> lakis1982: update instructions here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<khalidmian> raphink: got dc
<raphink> khaldmian: ah ok
<raphink> khaldmian: I was asking you
<raphink> khaldmian: do you want me to tell you how to install a newer verions?
<khalidmian> raphink: wait i wanna dcc send u something
<raphink> sure
<kpenrose> icons in my panel (like clock, clipboard) flash - empty blue box one second, regular icon the next. any ideas?
<khalidmian> raphink: how do i dcc
<raphink> khaldmian: hmmm in quassel no idea actually
<raphink> I don't really use DCC
<raphink> most of the time, it's blocked
<khalidmian> raphink: i want to share pic of quassel config
<raphink> send it by email
<ame> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Guest83148> i need a little explanation about sharing folder betwen kubuntu
<beto> hi all
<beto> i just want to know if i can use skype on kubuntu
<genii> beto: Yes
<beto> tnks :) but i'm trying and no microphone
<beto> i'm using the skype tesst
<genii> beto: Sonds more like a soundcard/driver issue than a skype issue
<beto> ok should I install something?
<beto> (i'm not an expert :(  using kubuntu  )
<genii> beto: Try instead first looking in the mixer (kmix, which is that speaker icon on your bar) to see that the input is set for the microphone, also there may be in there a setting for the volume of the input
<beto> ok
<beto> i have front PCM and Internal mic boost
<beto> they are all at the highest level
<beto> but the speaker icon is '' HDA Intel'' and not kmix
<genii> beto: In Konsole program, what says result of command: lspci | grep Audio
<genii> The HDA Intel has some problems with microphone input for some reason (this is the same card I have)
<beto> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<beto> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<beto> is what i have in comand
<genii> back
<khalidmian> raphink: what now
<ame__> hello .... in a lan i have 2 PC with kubuntu and 2 PC with XP ..... with samba i can share XP folder also for kubuntu .... but how can I share kubuntu folder both for XP and for Kubuntu?
<reese> hi! is it normale not to have the ~/.kde4 directory, but only the ~/.kde one?
<ame__> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<ame__> !folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder
<ame__> !azz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azz
<ame__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<genii> reese: Yes, with 8.10 onwards it is just .kde    again
<genii> ame__: You should be able to browse from the windows machines to any samba share you have on the kubuntu boxes
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<chewwe> hola
<chewwe> me pasa algo harto curioso con el bluetooth
<chewwe> puedo mandar de pc a movil, de pc a pc pero no de movil a pc (a traves de bluetooth)
<chewwe> pero si puedo mandar de otro pc a este pc, y eso e slo curioso
<freeRag> hello
<raphink> helllo freeRag
<sven_> hello, does anyone knows how to add shortcuts on the plasmadesktop in kubuntu 8.10
<freeRag> kde is better then be7a 10 folds
<raphink> sven_: you can use a folder view and put a shortcut there
<freeRag> im connected thru Sweden :D
<freeRag> be ware of black flags
<sven_> raphink: what do you mean by folder view?
<raphink> sven_: there's a plasmoid that lets you see the contents of a folder
<raphink> for example, your ~/Desktop
<raphink> once you use this plasmoid, you can put shortcuts in this folder
<raphink> so they will appear on your desktop
<sven_> quick access,
<raphink> you can also use the quick launcher plasmoid for that
<sven_> ?
<raphink> no, folder view
<raphink> but quick access can be used too
<BluesKaj> raphink , i think I'll wait til we can have diff coloured nicks in the chat text page on quassel before i use it agian ... I find it easier for these old eyes to ID nicks by name and colour , and confusing when the nicks are all the same colour
<raphink> BluesKaj:  hehe ok
<raphink> BluesKaj: that's an interesting point. We don't all want the same features... that's why there's different clients :)
<tomek> h
<tomek> n
<tomek> k
<tomek> huje
<BluesKaj> !enter | tomek
<ubottu> tomek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I can't kill a process, not even if i'm logged in as root
<Neremor> the process is pulseaudio
<Neremor> i tryed "kill $PID" several times right now but it is still running... any ideas what i could do to really kill a prozess?
<noir_lord> kill -s kill $PID
<aaroncampbell> tomek: What the heck was with the PM?
<Neremor> -s ??
<noir_lord> kill -s just allows you to send a particular signal to a process, in this case kill
<noir_lord> its functionally the same as kill 9
<Neremor> thanks :)
<Neremor> that worked, now i don't have to restart my pc anymore if pulseaudio crashes :)
<Neremor> and that happens very often ;)
<noir_lord> be wary of over using it though since you are sending SIGKILL and thats untrappable
<noir_lord> any resources allocated to the process may not be released
<noir_lord> including temporary files and other state data
<freeRag> this channel is buzzier then M$ core developers channel :)
<freeRag> SIGKILL sounds like danger too me
<noir_lord> its not optimal to use it but sometimes you have little choice, as with most *nix commands improperly used you can blow your own foot off
<freeRag> thats noir_lord u tha killah rrright ?
<freeRag> :-)
<freeRag> met  noir_lord the best haxor on the web
<freeRag> noir_lord: dont kill MY connection pls!
<rocio> HALP!
<rocio> my box just froze stone cold.
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<rocio> how can i konw what happened?!?
<user74> hello to all
<bukharin> i got a full freeze... nev er happende to me before, is there a log i can check on reboot to see what happened?
<user74> newby question can anyone tell me how to copy some file to /usr/share/virtualbox
<noir_lord> sudo cp <filename> /usr/share/virtualbox not work?
<bukharin> box doesn't reply to pings, fully dead...
<user74> thanks lord
<user74> hehehe jebus save me i just getting forget the commands
<noir_lord> bukharin, normally you would start with /var/log/messages I think unless you suspect some other subsytem of causing the crash
<bukharin> noir_lord: ok, will look into that. i'm suspecting a hw failure, as it is completely dead, no mouse, no nothing.
<bukharin> should a busted ram or hd appear in messages?
<noir_lord> bukharin, possible, also have a look in /var/log/dmesg
<bukharin> aha... and how can i determine if the messages are from the past session or the new one?
<bukharin> do the logs get rotated on boot?
<noir_lord> bukarin, not sure what the behaviour is on Ubuntu/Kubuntu but normally yes
<bukharin> ok, so i can expect to find an older log with a timestamp corresponding with the lock up?
<user74> brb
<bukharin> (sorry for the many questions, but i want to know how to preserve the onfo before presing the reset button...)
<bukharin> info*
<noir_lord> bukharin, make a folder in your home directory then copy all the output from /var/log to that
<noir_lord> directory in your home directory* (too many years of windows)
<bukharin> noir_lord: sorry, could you develop?
<bukharin> you mean, rebbot, and inmeadiately copy all contents of var/log somewhere?
<noir_lord> bukharin, is the system completely frozen?
<bukharin> yep.
<bukharin> stone cold dead. not even beeps when i move the mouse.
<noir_lord> bukharin, then restarting will stomp over some of the stuff in /log at the moment, if you want to preserve that then if it was me I'd boot of a LiveCD/USB Drive, mount the partition and copy the files
<bukharin> i haven't re-cycled it yet... i want to ensure i save all relevatn info :P
<bukharin> aha! good idea.
<bukharin> yes, i think i will do just that. thx a bunch for the tip
<noir_lord> not a problem, hope it helps :)
<bukharin> i hope my ram didn't fry or something :S
<bukharin> see youlater, i'm sure to come back for help deciphering the contents of the logs :D
<bukharin> ok, doing good, box passed POST with no warnings... at least i have ram still :)
<noir_lord> if you suspect the ram try running memtest86
<noir_lord> iirc Kubuntu has that on the live CD (someone can probably confirm)
<venik212> when I reboot my 64 bit HP Kubuntu 8.10 machine, it often (but not always) gets stuck in Starting Bluetooth devices, and cannot continue.  TO get it going, I have to start several times.  Is there a way around this old bug?
<casper_> i got a problem about me shutting down my system, i dont have a turn off button in the restart/change account menu
<casper_> anyone know how i get it back?
<rabx> Im using Konversaition in Hardy, and cannot get identd to work port 113 is forwarded - any ideas ppl ?
<bukharin> noir_lord sorry, was busy saving the logs... memtest86 would perform a thorough ram test?
<noir_lord> yes
<noir_lord> it was designed for the purpose, it checks every byte by writing specific patterns of bits, it can find really obscure memory errors, its not infallible but its useful to rule out certain kinds of problems
<bukharin> noir_lord, ok, will look into that too.
<rabx> hmmm, nobody awake who knows about identd ??
<bukharin> ok, i have the logs... but i can'f find anything in messages or syslog
<bukharin> could kdm or X hang the machine like that?
<noir_lord> have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you suspect x11
<noir_lord> grep for '(EE)' if its a long log file
<bukharin> nothing there either
<bukharin> ls -l --sort=t shows auth.log and sys.log as the last modified files...
<noir_lord> buk, its possible it crashed so hard/fast it didnt have time to output to the logs, has this system been previously stable?
<bukharin> now that you mention it, i seem to recall something similar a few days before. but yes, in general it has been rock stable.
<ubuntu> привет всем, помогите пож-та, слетела виста пришлось грузиться с Live CD, как востановить не теряя данные?
<noir_lord> changed any drivers/hardware recently?
<bukharin> intrepid messed up a few things, though, but hadn't produced system locks until now
<bukharin> mmm, nop
<bukharin> unless something managed to get through apt... but  i usually check the updates.
<noir_lord> has found Kubuntu 8.10 to be a bit unstable at best, had a couple of X crashes and KDE 4.1 was about as stable as britney spears
<bukharin> well, i have had some stability issues in specific things...  i dont know, dolphin crashung when moving files, or plasma crashiung and restarting from time to time...
<noir_lord> upgrading to the nvidia 180 drivers and switching to the RC for KDE 4.2 has (ironically considering its an RC) been much more stable
<bukharin> but a full system lock? not even mouse or keyboard responding?
<bukharin> well, i think that i will wipe the system and start ove with jaunty.
<bukharin> i just want to make sure that neither the ram or the hd failed...
<noir_lord> buk, Ive only seen that happen twice running linux (once with Kubuntu and once with slackware), the time with Kubuntu I never figured out the problem, the time with slackware the fan had failed and the processor was melting
<noir_lord> important lesson, dont use cheap fans on the processor, do install thermal managment software and dont disable thermal warnings in the bios heh
<bukharin> well, i only seen it once on windows.... and it was a hd failure. "click" and then nothing. but i still use that hd :P
<bukharin> not on this box, though
<noir_lord> bukharin, if you suspect the HD most manufacturers have software you can run from a boot disk that will run their diagnostics against the suspect drive
<bukharin> he, i got a pound of thermaltake copper sitting on my cpu
<tue> Hello, is there a command i can type to find out what chipset my computer uses?
<bukharin> might be a little dusty, but usually, it operates at 30 celsius or the like
<noir_lord> tue, lspci
<bukharin> well. it seems i won't find anything on the logs. will reboot to memtest86, and see if i can get some good hd stress tests around
<bukharin> thanks for the help...
<noir_lord> bukharin, no problem
<tue> noir_lord: this is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/108329/ does this mean i have a 945g chipset? because lenovos page about my computer says its either a 975, 955 or 965 :-(.
<tue> noir_lord: its because im trying to buy some ram and then i need to find out how much it can address.
<noir_lord> tue, dual booting the machine with windows?
<tue> noir_lord: yah
<noir_lord> tue, crucial.com has a neat little utility (windows only) that will tell you what the maximum amount of ram your system can utilise is
<tue> noir_lord: ah, this is really cool :-) . you know if its reliable? i suppose i can also try the device manager in windows and see if it says something about the chipset.
<tue> noir_lord: just feels silly to trust windows with something like this ;-)
<noir_lord> tue, I've been recommending it to customers for a while, if its not reliable then I'd be in a world of hurt by now ;)
<tue> noir_lord: okay, thats all i need :-) . thanks a lot for the help!
<noir_lord> tue, no problem
<venik212> The Nvidia 177 driver messes up under Kubuntu 8.10 on my HP 64 bit machine (kde 4.1)-- it leaves lines all over the place, and shows great hesitation.  WIthout it, however, I cannot get desktop effects.... ;-(
<noir_lord> venik, tried 180?
<venik212> I did not know they had 180.  I got 177 from the window that popped up when I clicked on Hardware Drivers
<noir_lord> nvidia-glx-180
<noir_lord> its nearly current its 180.11 (current on nvidia.com is 180.22)
<venik212> where do I get it and how do I install it?
<noir_lord> iirc its in the normal repos, so it should just be sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<noir_lord> for some reason it doesnt show up under the hardware driver managment tool but its in the repo's
<venik212> thanks-- I shall try it
<noir_lord> I had major problems with 177 but 180 has been much more reliable (Im on an AMD64x2 running 32bit Kubuntu and a 7600GT)
<venik212> I just installed it, and got a fatal error from Kmix
<hyper__ch> venik212: what did you install?
<venik212> the 180 nvidia video driver
<venik212> nvidia-glx-180
<venik212> but despite the error, things seem to be working
<noir_lord> venik, I had a few kmix crashes as well but I dont think it had anything to do with the nvidia drivers, it was just unstable from the start with 8.10
<cp> hola
<hyper__ch> which version of it?
<venik212> I agree-- I saw the same thing
<cp> cesar
<noir_lord> I did something I dont normally do and ran a RC on a production system (KDE4.2RC) and its *much* better
<cp> good bye
<venik212> However, I still have those weird lines when the screen saver kicks in
<noir_lord> describe the lines
<venik212> noir-- can you explain what you mean by RC?  Reconfigure?  if so, how?
<venik212> an empty square or two
<noir_lord> RC == Release Candidate
<fhensley> RC = Release Candidate version
<noir_lord> the final version they release before the release the "final" version
<venik212> oh.... I would have thought that the final release would be better.  Was that wrong?
<noir_lord> typically an RC sits between a Beta and a Final Release (unless your Microsoft then you just release the Beta and what should be the RC is called Service Pack 1)
<noir_lord> venik, there isnt a final release of KDE4.2 yet (its not due till end of the month)
<venik212> I can live with this, but I hate the delay that I feel when I click on an application.  It was not there until I install the proprietary driver
<noir_lord> venik212 its possible its one of the compositing effects misbehaving, try switching them off and seeing if that helps
<venik212> until then the machine was amazingly responsive
<noir_lord> menu transitions are a particular pain for me
<venik212> do u have any idea about the Bluetooth-related  hangup during restarting?
<venik212> THis seeems to be an old bug (2005?), but it is still with us
<noir_lord> venik212, if you want to play with the compositing options for kwin, Alt+F3 and then Configure Window Behaviour , they are in there
<noir_lord> to be honest I turned all of them off pretty much (eye candy just slows things down)
<venik212> I do this through the system settings
<noir_lord> shrugs, same result thats just the way I get to the options quickly
<venik212> Yes, things are much faster without the effects, but I sort of liked them, and thought that with the right driver, things will work just fine
<JackWinter> i have 8.10 in a vbox.  thought it might be a good idea to install the virtual kernel.  now /boot/grub/menu.lst shows the server kernel installed while adept show the virtual kernel installed.  any ideas ?
<noir_lord> venik212 there is a problem with the current nvidia drivers on linux, Qt4 seems to make extensive use of some features in XRender that nvidia didnt implement completely/test properly
<J_A_X> how do I get a time/date widget into a panel? there doesn't seem to have one installed by default...
<noir_lord> J_A_X, you know how to add widgets to a panel?
<J_A_X> yes
<noir_lord> J_A_X, when you add a widget one of the ones on the list is "Simple Digital Clock"
<noir_lord> add that then right click on it, Digital Clock Settings, then select "Show Date"
<J_A_X> huh, can't believe I didn't see that one before...
<venik212> Thanks, Noir.  This confirms my observations.  I can live with that for now
<J_A_X> thanks
<venik212> thanks for pointing out the existence of 180
<noir_lord> no problem
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<J_A_X> man, kubuntu + compiz = teh win
<J_A_X> how do you mount a windows shared drive?
<J_A_X> using dolphin?
<J_A_X> or do you have to go through terminal?
<fhensley> Mounting a Windows NTFS Partition - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/i-want-to-mount-ntfs-partitions-after-booting-kubuntu-435704/
<wesley_>  amsn gives me the error that there is no capture loaded
<wesley_> whats a other msn program that can cam
<AliTarihi> any idea why powerdevil does not lock the screen on resume? (KDE 4.2 but the same on 4.1)
<J_A_X> fhensley: I don't want to mount an NTFS partition, but a network windows drive
<fhensley> J_A_X - Have you tried clicking "Network" on the Places panel within Dolphin and following the prompts?
<J_A_X> I can get to the drive no problem
<J_A_X> I just want to mount it
<jussi01> !samba | JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jussi01> !samba | J_A_X
<ubottu> J_A_X: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jussi01> sorry JackWinter
<fhensley> J_A_X - If you can see the drive contents, then it *is* mounted...  Are you wishing to automount a Windows network share every time you power up the workstation?  If so, I might manually edit /etc/fstab, but am now aware of a solution via dolphin..
<fhensley> now=not..
<wesley_> what are msn clients where i can use a cam
<wesley_> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<slow-motion> hi
<wesley_> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<wesley_> !kopete-kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete-kde3
<||arifaX> hi, i created a new partitition, formatted it, created /vmachines and did an fstab entry. what permissions do I have to set now in fstab or on /vmachines to make it working for my user? in fstab I did a duplicate of / but changed the UUID and the mountpoint
<fhensley> Jarifax - Do a "man mount" from the console, paying attention to the "-o" options for elements to customize fstab for specific users or groups..
<edilson> como puedo instalar una webcam logitec
<bazhang> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> edilson, check the link to see if it is supported ^^
<techbw> hi all.
<techbw> I wonder if someone can help me with flash player in firefox?
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<techbw> I have kubuntu 8.04 and managed to install flash 9 and it was working on firefox, now only working in konqueror
<techbw> youtube video loads, and only a white space is displayed and the about:plugins shows that it is installed
<bazhang> techbw, with compiz or not
<techbw> no I tried installing compiz, but have a SiS graphics, so removed it, it was working after I removed compiz though
<techbw> just disabled, and enabled will let you know if it worked
<bazhang> techbw, did you try and remove then reinstall flash with firefox closed
<techbw> no have not, cos it took forever to get it installed, and flash 10 is a no go, have even tried to manually copy to plugins directory, but that too did not work
<ncfi1013> is there an equivalent to internet explorer for firefox?
<techbw> will try remove now
<neothecat> hello.  i am running KDE RC 2.  i set it up, and it says my inbox has 1K unread messages,  when i select "Inbox", it crashes, and there is no backtrace.  if there are not any unread messages in a folder, it reads it fine.  as anyone else seen this problem and know a way around it?
<PhilRod> neothecat: I get around those by deleting the indexes: they're in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/imap (for imap indexes at least)
<jenda> ahoj
<PhilRod> neothecat: try renaming that folder and reopening kmail
<jenda> muzu poprosit o radu s pridavanim zdroju? jsem linux newbie :-)
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bazhang> jenda, ^^
<techbw> I have removed flash using apt, but it is still showing when I about:plugins in konqueror, and firefox, how to I totally remove so that it uninstalls from firefox and konqueror
<neothecat> PhilRod:  thanks, i'll give it a try.  but for the renaming the folder, it's the "Inbox" folder.
<PhilRod> neothecat: no, I mean rename ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/imap/
<jenda> hi, can someone hep me with adding-removing sources?
<BluesKaj> techbw, whay are you uninstalling flash
<BluesKaj> ?
<neothecat> PhilRod: ooops, sorry.  thanks :)
<techbw> to reinstall, it's not working in firefox
<techbw> was only working in konqueror
<BluesKaj> jenda , adding-removing sources in sourceslist or adept or both
<BluesKaj> ?
<techbw> BluesKaj:  I am removing flash to re-install, as it was not working in firefox, but even after removing in apt, it still shows up in about:firefox
<BluesKaj> techbw, check apt or adept for "flashplugin-nonfree", that's what you should be using in FF
<techbw> I installed from an old download of flash 9, as flash 10 did not want to work with either, for some unknow reason, it looks like a problem many people are having, only way I got vids to work was flash 9 but that died today for no reason in firefox
<techbw> tried flashplugin-nonfree
<techbw> did not work
<techbw> also tried adobe-flashplugin
<Mand> ciao
<Mand> a tutti
<Mand> cè nessuno?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<neothecat> PhilRod: so far, so good.  i think the 1K+ new emails was to much for it.
<J_A_X> hum, sound doesn't seem to work in kubuntu, is there a way to configure this?
<J_A_X> or auto-detect the drivers?
<bukharin> hello! doe anyone know of any good app to maange a collection of pdf aticles?
<bukharin> ie, a bunch of leeched jstor file?
<bukharin> files*
<lakis1982> i have an old pc that i will change now and i was thinking to make it as a server inside my home network ... so that all my files are stored there ... is it better if a buy an external ethernet hard disk case and mount two hard disks inside  ???
<bukharin> Iakis1982: if i were you, i'd get one of those SAN boxes where you can hotplug a bunch of satas into raid...
<bukharin> Iakis1982 but they can set you back a coupleo' hundred...
<bukharin> or, alternatively, you can buy a good sata controller card, and plug the drives directly into your old box... which would be like building your own san box, actually :)
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> but whihc solution would be better.  which one would achieve better transfer speeds ?
<paolo_> hi. I upgraded kde4.1 to 4.2 RC1 as suggested in the topic but something caused a mess in apt. now, when I try to install a new package, apt doesn't work and tells me to do "apt-get -f install". I have no result if I do this last operation... what should I do ?
<lakis1982> in may reviews i have heard that most san boxes do not have good transfer speeds .... maximum 15mb/sec...
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<bukharin> Iakis1982: usualñly, when you have a san box or the like, all traffic is done through a network interface, and that is usually the bottleneck.
<bukharin> traitionally, you'd plug the san as an exported nfs filesystem...
<mooperd> I want to use the latest version of asterisk from svn, is there anything I should do before doing this or should it just work?
<mooperd> should I uninstall it first for instance?
<bukharin> but the important  question is... you want good tranfer rates between whcih points of the network?
<lakis1982> between my everyday pc and the server ...
<Muzer> argh, I miss katapult
<Muzer> why was it removed from the repos?
<paolo_> please help me :)
<bukharin> Iakis1982, well, in that case, traffic is going to be through the network, and the ethernet link will be the main bottleneck.
<lakis1982> and what does this mean ?
<bukharin> Iakis1982, the alternative i mentioned would imply differente tr between the server and the bunch o disks...
<techbw> hi I am back, managed to get Flash9 running again, when I was installing flash on a remote pc I must have done somthing locally, cos the file was a newer file that it should have been.  All I did was copy the .so file back into /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/plugins directory, because it does not work if you run the setup file included, cos then it wants to install to /usr/lib/mozilla
<bukharin> Iakis1982: it means that is not so relevant
<bukharin> Iaki1982: with the same box acting as SAN and network router/server, that box is going to have good transfer rates to disk.
<bukharin> Iakis1982. with two boxes, one acting as server and the other as SAN, you will have somewhat slower transfger rates between disk and server...
<bukharin> Iakis1982 but in both cases your pc would conect to the disk through ethernet, either PC -> server -> san or PC -> server/san
<lakis1982> yes but i think that if i make the old pc a server and i connect it to the router , and also connect to the router my everyday pc that i use , that transfer rates would be better....
<bukharin> ok, now i know how to ask my question in better terms: anyone knows a good personal document management system for KDE?
<bukharin> Iakis1982: as opposed to?
<lakis1982> as opposed to a san connecting to the router and my everyday pc connectin to the router...
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Hi all. I've just upgraded to intrepid. however now my arrow keys (and certain others such as del, insert etc) don't work in KDE. They do however seem to work if I open up another terminal session and login text only. any ideas?
<bukharin> Iakis1982: you have many options for the layout of a lan. i thought that ou were asking about wether to get another box to handle the disks, or handle them directly with your old box...
<mooperd> is there anything I should consider when compiling and installing asterisk from svn on my kubuntu 8.10 install?
<bukharin> Iakis1982 i don't think youll get a vast improvement in tranfer speed between those two, its main features would lie in security, redundancy, etc.
<BluesKaj> mooperd. yerah be prepared for probs with svn sourced stuff
<techbw> BluesKaj: Thanks for the help just now, I managed to get flash working, had to copy the .so file for flash into the kubuntu mozilla directory, for some reason it sees /usr/lib/mozilla as install directory in the installer, but it actually is /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/
<paolo_> hi. I upgraded kde4.1 to 4.2 RC1 as suggested in the topic but something caused a mess in apt. now, when I try to install a new package, apt doesn't work and tells me to do "apt-get -f install". I have no result if I do this last operation... what should I do ?
<BluesKaj> right techbw , that's an old prob , are you running an older version of kubuntu ?
<techbw> I am running Kubuntu 8.04
<techbw> still downloading 8.10 alternate
<techbw> want to try upgrading instead of clean install...have never done that before
<BluesKaj> paolo_ try this,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> upgrading works well
<mooperd> BluesKaj: What type of problems and will they be reversable?
<paolo_> BluesKaj: nothing solved :(
<BluesKaj> paolo_ , then try  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<paolo_> BluesKaj: neither...
<BluesKaj> do you have a package manager open somewhere
<paolo_> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> paolo , have you updated apt since you upgraded kde ?
<paolo_> BluesKaj: I can't update anything
<BluesKaj> paolo_ can you open adept ?
<paolo_> BluesKaj: yes
<paolo_> synaptic too
<BluesKaj> ok, then make sure you r thirdparty sources are open and make the cdrom source is not...it could be interfering
<carmen> ciao
<paolo_> BluesKaj: and which is the cdrom one ? so I can comment out it from the source list
<carmen> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bukharin> hello, anyone knows how can i configure the appearance of old kde 3.5.10 apps under intrepid with kde4?
<BluesKaj> paolo_, it'll start with: # deb cdrom ...mkae sure it's commented
<usuario_> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar
<paolo_> BluesKaj: but I don't have a cdrom inserted
<BluesKaj> no matter. paolo it will sit and wait for one
<Nomexous> usuario_: !es
<Nomexous> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> paolo_ , if you comment it , then apt won't look for anything there , whether a cdrom is inserted or not makes no difference
<paolo_> BluesKaj: let's try
<vincent__> Hi guys, I have a question about Dragon Player: it always starts with a video as small as a stamp and I always have to resize it manually. When opening the same with gmplayer, it will adapt to the video default size. How can I have the same behavior with Dragon Player?
<paolo_> BluesKaj: it's already commented
<BluesKaj> ok, paolo_ , then I'm stumped ...but maybe a reboot will help , dunno for sure
<bukharin> usuario_ yo hablo español
<paolo_> BluesKaj: I've tried all... thanks anyway for your help
<BluesKaj> sry we couldn't solve it, paolo_ :P
<paolo_> BluesKaj: don't worry
<BluesKaj> vincent__ , may I suggest you try Kaffeine instead
<vincent__> Dragon player is the default one... But I can try, yes. Why do you prefer Kaffeine?
<BluesKaj> more mature, more options and more stable , vincent__
<david_edmundson> vincent__: it's a bug in Dragon Player
<david_edmundson> it's been fixed - but only in the past week
<david_edmundson> it won't make it into 4.2
<david_edmundson> it will be in 4.2.1
<BluesKaj> I have it in 4.2 , david_edmundson
<BluesKaj> but i don't bother with it
<wesley_> I have a problem with amsn, i cant set the brightness right
<david_edmundson> the patch isn't in 4.2.0
<david_edmundson> BluesKaj: what would Dragon need for you to bother with it?
<david_edmundson> this may be a bit off topic so jump to #dragonplayer
<wesley_> Why arent my contacts in msn in kopete getting a cam invite when i invite them ?
<BluesKaj> kaffeine is fine in my experience , my alternative is usually VLC
<vincent__> OK, then I think I will stick with gnome-mplayer or try VLCk, I like simple and kafeine looks too cluttered...
<david_edmundson> vincent__: when 4.2.1 comes out, could you check back on Dragon
<david_edmundson> it'll have the fixes
<david_edmundson> many fixes in fact
<vincent__> when is 4.2.1 scheduled for?
<bukharin> how am i supposed to use strigi if strigi protocol is not supported in konqueror? am i missing some critical package?
<BluesKaj> kaffeine has a lot more options , like fastforward to check if conversion went correctly etc
<wesley_> what another msn client where i can cam ?
<david_edmundson> dragon has seeking througha file
<david_edmundson> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to have a go at you or anything - I just want to make Dragon better
<BluesKaj> david_edmundson , no offence taken.. we all have our preferences ..I merely gave my reasons for them
<david_edmundson> aye. well check back on us at some point
<david_edmundson> the entire full screen toolbar is being rewritten (once I stop pissing about on IRC) and it's having a shiny view for displaying metadata whilst playing audio
<david_edmundson> I'll win you over at 4.3 :-)
<BluesKaj> david_edmundson , using amarok 2 ?
<david_edmundson> I am.
<david_edmundson> oh
<david_edmundson> the view isn't
<david_edmundson> it's just ID3 tags
<david_edmundson> but it's better than a blank white screen
<paolo_> hi. I upgraded kde4.1 to 4.2 RC1 as suggested in the topic but something caused a mess in apt. now, when I try to install a new package, apt doesn't work and tells me to do "apt-get -f install". I have no result if I do this last operation... what should I do ?
<neothecat> hello.  if i want to share my kontact calendar, not only on kontact on my desktop, but with an online calendar also, does anybody have any recommendations?  the online calendar can be part of a groupware server i install.  thanks.
<BluesKaj> paolo_ , do you have the experimental deb ppa repos in your sources.list ?
<paolo_> BluesKaj: solved all! see this article
<paolo_> http://itechlog.com/linux/2008/12/18/fix-broken-package-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> paolo_ , sorry didn't realize it was a broken package , sometimes one can use synaptic/edit/fix broken packages to do the same thing as the article.
<paolo_> BluesKaj: I tried fix-broken option, but without results
<BluesKaj> ok
<paolo_> the article suggested other ways
<besitzer__> n,n ,.
<stnormal> anyone know how to install libdrm-intel?
<enzo50> ciao
<enzo50> we
<stnormal> i'm not sure which repositories i have to add to include libdrm-intel
<stnormal> and google isn't being halpful at all
<LKS-chel> hm..
<LKS-chel> hi all =)
<lakis1982> has anyone tried making an old pc to a home server ??
<Stathis`> hey all
<venik212> when I try to use some web sites that require Java on my 64 bit Kubuntu (8.10) I am told that Java is not installed.  But it IS installed, and checked in the Firefox preferences
<venik212> what do I do?
<Raylz1> how do i exapnd my desktop folder to fullscreen in 4.2rc?
<venik212> is 4.2 RC working well?  Should I try it?
<Raylz1> venik212: only some minor graphic bugs in the systray
<Raylz1> upgrade is definitely worth it
<lakis1982> how can i install kde 4.2rc ??i now have kde 4.1.4
<venik212> how do I find the latest version of my kde?
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: depends on the distribution
<fliegenderfrosch> ah sorry
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<fliegenderfrosch> didn’t see that this is the kubuntu channel, thought it was kde
<lakis1982> ok..so?
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: see here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<Raylz1> venik212: open some help -> about kde windows
<noir_lord> lakis1982, you need to add the correct repositories
<fliegenderfrosch> venik212: which version do you mean? the latest of kde 3.5 series? the latest stable kde4 version? the latest unstable kde4 version?
<noir_lord> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1 has instructions
<venik212> I would like to find out which version of KDE 4.1? I am running now
<venik212> on Kubuntu 8.10
<noir_lord> open a console and type konqueror --version
<stnormal> my 3d graphics in open windows aren't working right. I can see the stuff being rendered, but when I move my mouse, everything turns to garbage or black
<stnormal> also: How do I disable the click on my trackpad? It's way too sensitive, and i prefer using the buttons anyhow
<mooperd>  I need to install a version of asterics later than the standard one in the ubuntu repositories. Can anyone advise me on how to go about this. I tried downloading from the svn and compiling but I got pid lock file problems and it was all a bit ropey
<mooperd> asterisk
<Ketrel> I'm having two problems with the Network manager
<Ketrel> 1. I can't have more than one set to autoconnect, and 2. It won't autoconnect to a network with SSID broadcast off. (This is in 8.10, and neither of these were problems in 8.04)
<supert0nes> somehow my codecs got all messed up for wmv and xvid how do i fix that?
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8 and firefox 3.. how can i change the fonts of firefox ..  mean the fonts that are displayed in the menubar , in the tabs ......
<lakis1982> ?
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: just a wild guess, but it is possible that it changes when the gnome settings are changed, as firefox uses GTK afaik
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: i know. (you probably mean 8.04 or 8.10). but firefox happens to be a gtk program, and they usually use the gnome settings afaik
<lakis1982> so i cant change the fonts in menubar etc ??
<venik212> Where do I set the background for what used to be called the Desktop (main windows) in KDE 4.1?
<venik212> Like MS, the Ubuntu folks hide functions as ssoon as I learn where they reside in the menus
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: i’ve got an entry in systemsettings, appearance, gtk-styles and fonts
<fliegenderfrosch> lakis1982: maybe you could look there
<venik212> I looked everywhere in System Settings, but cannot find it in Appearance, Desktop, Windows behavior, etc.
<velgiak> hi
<fliegenderfrosch> venik212: rightclick on the desktop?
<velgiak> i need help
<velgiak> i installed a package for my printer
<velgiak> but it give me an error
<venik212> Yes, it USED to be doable by a right click on the desktop, but alaas, not in kde 4.1
<velgiak> if i try to uninstall, linux says me that package in inconsistent and require to be reinstalled+
<venik212> OK-- found it
<velgiak> but i cant reinstall because it give me always the same error
<velgiak> what can i do?
<velgiak> nnobody can  help me?
<fliegenderfrosch> velgiak: what is the error message?
<supert0nes> has anyone else had codec problems today?
<velgiak> one moment
<velgiak> the packet is in an inconistent state, it may be reinstalled
<velgiak> sorry for my english, but i try to translate from italian
<khalidmian> how to i add conical to software sources in kubuntu
<ubuntu_> olá
<Leonard> olá
<Leonard> hello
<fliegenderfrosch> khalidmian: what do you mean with ‘conical’
<HenryHeron> Hi, I'm having some Gnome troubles w/ a recent clean install of ubuntu 8.10 (disks, partition, network, cd/dvd rom won't mount, trash will not work, etc.) & I'm thinking of downloading kde desktop, is this do able? & which file do I call?
#kubuntu 2009-01-23
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: there are different versions of kde at the moment
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: kde 3.5 is the most stable but oldest, kde 4.1 is the kubuntu intrepid default, kde 4.2 is only released in a few days, but the RC is already very usable
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: depending on which version you choose, the packages/sources are different
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch  It will work w/ 8.10?
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: yes, i’m using 8.10 with kde 4.2 release candidate
<fliegenderfrosch> and it works fine
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch so I can use either synaptic package manager or apt-get (terminal) what do I look for (for 4.2)?
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: in general, you have to choose between the 3.5 and the 4.x series. 3.5 is more mature, but 4.x is where all the new development happens and it is already very usable
<Dr_willis> kDE 4.2 RC 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<fliegenderfrosch> yes, but for the 4.2 RC you have to add new sources
<fliegenderfrosch> Dr_willis: thx, that’s what i was about to post :)
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch Do I hear a nother alternative, i.e., build from source?
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: you could build it from source as well, but the packages are definitely the most comfortable solution
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: plus you will probably get an upgrade to 4.2 final automatically
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch I agree... sight unseen. The instructions would be on the link Dr_willis mentioned?
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: but remember that 4.2 isn’t officially supported by the kubuntu team
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: exactly
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: still I find 4.2 to be more usable than the official 4.1 packages
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch Apparently ubuntu intrepid isn
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch either... I'm having a hard time getting any help.
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: you mean the gnome version? I’m actually quite happy with it (on my laptop), but that’s probably different for everyone
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch Yes, exactly.
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: if your problems are related to the kernel or drivers, changing from gnome to kde won’t help however
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch It may be something I did, as I built a number of rather complex programs... then the desktop went fluey... (high tech term)...
 * Dr_willis is confused...
<Dr_willis> but im also holding the grandson.. so im distracted.. :P
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch Ok, I'll go check out the recommended web site now, thanks all!
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: np
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch One last note as I saw your last message... getting the tools/utilities to understand what is going wrong seems a real problem in Linux? No? What to do?
<fliegenderfrosch> HenryHeron: which tools/utilities do you mean?
<HenryHeron> fliegenderfrosch I'm thinking of trying to be able to understand how to tell if the problem/s are related as you suggest, kernel or driver.
<da> Am I the only one here?
<BluesKaj> yes
<da> wow
<fliegenderfrosch> da: do you feel lonely now?
<da> no, I got my wife in the other room watching TV.
<kenami> oh ! you are the one then
<da> I don/t know.
<hagabaka> is anyone having a problem where clicking a link in a Qt program (qtconfig-qt4) doesn't open it?
<BluesKaj> hagabaka , did you try it in the Konsole ?
<hagabaka> yeah, i get an output like http://pastebin.com/f202e88dc
<BluesKaj> none of the URLs in the app respond
<hagabaka> for you too?
<BluesKaj> qtconfig-qt4 in the terminal opens Qt but the urls listed and highlighted don't open
<hagabaka> do you get that output too?
<BluesKaj> yes Qt configuration GUI opened
<Ketrel> I'm having two problems with the Network manager:1. I can't have more than one set to autoconnect, and 2. It won't autoconnect to a network with SSID broadcast off. (This is in 8.10, and neither of these were problems in 8.04)
<Ketrel> Anyone have any clue here, or should I ask on the forums
<BluesKaj> hagabaka , I'm not familiar with it , so i didn't fool with it
<hagabaka> did you try the links in "About Qt" dialog?
<hagabaka> or the "phonon" tab?
<sparr> my kde appears to not be monitoring keyboard input to keep the screensaver turned off.  that is, when i do not use the mouse for N minutes the screensaver comes on even as I am in the middle of typing.  how do i fix that?
<BluesKaj> hagabaka , yes none respond
<hagabaka> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> sparr , system settings/country region and language/keyboard layout/enable keyboard layout/ keyboard model ..choose your KB from thelist if it's there
<sparr> BlueEagle: its just a normal 104 key keyboard, already selected
<kaddi> heya
<rabx> hi ppl, can anyone here tell me how to change the firewall settings so that Konvresation can use ident ?
<kaddi> i just managed to install latex-suite (for vi) twice, now i get the following error "command Error detected while processing /var/lib/vim/addons/plugin/remoteOpen.vim: line 37:E174: Command already exists: add ! to replace it
<kaddi> how can I remove the error without losing all my latexsuite settings?
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  you installed that how exactly?
<awolf> \join guitar
<awolf> \join
<Dr_willis> try a /join
<kaddi> via aptitude...
<kaddi> i was scrolling through the installed/not installed packages and latex-suite had a "c" in front of it, instead of the expected "i".
<kaddi> so, because I was to lazy to check what I was doing, I selected it for installation
<kaddi> only to realise afterwards that I actually already  installed it way back in october
<kaddi> (this was totally my bad, I know... but it would be nice if you helped me clean up the mess anyways ;) )
<kaddi> what probably happened, is that I installed latex-suite via the vim-addonmanager in october and which is why aptitude didn't recognize it as an isntalled package
<Dr_willis> ahh... so vim-addonmanager confused  the apt-get stuff eh
 * Dr_willis has no idea what the vim-addonmanager does. :)
<Dr_willis> cant recall ever ysing that part of vim.
<kaddi> it installs addons ;)
<kaddi> no, I was having trouble with the latex-suite
<kaddi> there's a bug where the functions don't get mapped correctly, when installing latexsuite via aptitude
<kaddi> installing it with the addonmanager somehow solves the problem
<Dr_willis> could remove the thing both ways.. and then reinstall it the way you want I guess.
<Dr_willis> ive not used LaTeX since college. :)
<kaddi> hehe, im still in college, so ill have to use it for a while ;)
<kaddi> the problem ist, that I havent really touched this pc in quite a while, so Im not sure where all the configurations are saved
<kaddi> and I would be really annoyed if i lost the settings... which is why i dont really want to uninstall latexsuite
<Dr_willis> If they are system settings instaleld by a package. and not customized by you.. then reinstalling them via the package manager or whatever.. should restore them,
<Dr_willis> Its only customized things that id be worrying about
<kaddi> no, they are customized by me
<kaddi> latexsuite translates shortcuts into valid latex-code... something like turinung #/ into \frac{<++>} {<++>}<++>
<kaddi> and I did set a lot of such shortcuts
<kaddi> :(
<kaddi> but maybe this is the price i'll have to pay for being stupid :(
<kubuntu-user> hello
<kubuntu-user> anybody have kubuntu 8.10 running on a IBM T41 laptop?
<kubuntu-user> I'm having trouble connecting to wireless access point.. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  yea the package manager i think will notice customized files and not overwrite them
<kaddi> but he will delete them, if i uninstall the package?
<Dr_willis> I dont think so.. but not sure..
<Dr_willis> I wouldent think it would..  since it noticed the changed and dident install over them.
<fliegenderfrosch> kubuntu-user: I’ve got ubuntu 8.10 on it (and sometimes use the kde desktop as well), but I don’t have problems with wireless
<kaddi> so i just need to have faith and uninstall the package? :D
<kubuntu-user> fliegenderfrosch-I installed it fresh few days ago and it was working fine until last night..
<kubuntu-user> do you know how to see the log?
<kubuntu-user> from knetworkmanager I can see the wireless networks available..
<kubuntu-user> but I can't seem to connect to a simple unsecured network..
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  well if the sytem still works now.. you may want to jkust leave it alone..  or are you saying the vi-latex thing no longer works?
<kaddi> no its working, it's just throwing a lot of messages and i have to confirm 2 error messages before i can actually open vi
<kaddi> which, in the long term, is rather annoying
<BentFrank> Trying to install Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10.  I have CDs for both.  Either way, it gets to Step 3 of 6, where I pick a keyboard.  Then it does Scanning for Disks and Checking Filesystems.  Then it juststops doing anything.  The program responds to clicks.  I can Cancel it.  But no install and no CD or HDD access.  Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  ya could look at  /var/lib/vim/addons/plugin/remoteOpen.vim: line 37:E174: Command already exists: add ! to replace it
<Dr_willis> and see whats on like 37 :)
<Dr_willis> sounds like its  including somthing thats allready been included
<kaddi> i'll just go for it.. I made a backup of .vim and hope that all the important files wil be in there :)
<kubuntu-user> BentFrank: I've had this issue before. Just leave the system un-interrupted. Eventually it will bring up 4-6. Probably it is takign longer time to figure out file system.
<kubuntu-user> it took me around 15-20 mins to go from 3-6 to 4-6 dialog...
<BentFrank> System is Athlon 1800, 500 MB RAM, one 20GB HDD.  Motherboard is M7VIW.
<kaddi> nothing i'd understand, but maybe you can make something out of it:
<kaddi> 37 com -nargs=1 RemoteOpen :call RemoteOpen('<args>')
<BentFrank> Kubuntu-user:  How long is eventually?  It's been 30 minutes.
<kaddi> what does the E174 mean?
<kubuntu-user> I think I waited around same time..
<BentFrank> Maybe the HDD is going.  There is an old Windows 3000 system on it now and it was having troubles toward the end.
<BentFrank> er 2000
<kubuntu-user> may be you can leave it some more time ..
<BentFrank> I think I'll try swappign the drive and see.  If that doesnt work i'll let the install run overnight.
<BentFrank> Thanks, kubuntu-user
<kubuntu-user> no worries.
<kubuntu-user> does anybody know how to see knetworkmanager logs? I'm trying to see why my T41 is not connecting to WAP..
<Dr_willis> wireless can be such a pain. :(
<kubuntu-user> tell me about it..
<Dr_willis> either it works for me.. or its totally  unuseable. :) but now a days on my 3 wireelss machines.. it all works.
<xerosis> kubuntu-user: run it from the terminal
<kubuntu-user> I tried it.. it prints a whole bunch of messages..
<xerosis> that's what you're after no? ;)
<kaddi> uninstalling worked.. :) everything seems to be as it used to be and my settings are still there \o
<kaddi> thanks :)
<kubuntu-user> but it doesn't print anything destriptive..
<kaddi> @dr_willis :)
<kubuntu-user> I'll look more in detail..
<kubuntu-user> thanks. I have to leave now.. I'll try loggin in later..
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  isent the pacage manageing system amazing! :)
<Dr_willis> !info menu
<ubottu> menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.40ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 424 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<kaddi> dr_willis : it definitely is. :) never would have thought that it would keep my previous settings
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  its gnu-riffic!
<kaddi> :D
<Roey> (wrt kde 4.0) instead of KDEstrophic?
<Qb_Master> hey i'm trying to install kubuntu on the latest version of parallels, and it installs fine but upon trying to log in, it logs in then returns to the gui login screen...what's goin on here?
<Qb_Master> I get a glimpse of the desktop which looks kinda screwed up then it goes back to the login screen
<kaddi> i'd guess that your x-server is doing a runner.. try typing ctrl-alt-f1 when you get to the login screen and see if you can log in in the command line
<Qb_Master> yeah it logs in at the command line
<kaddi> what happens if you try starting kdm from the commandline?
<Qb_Master> how do I do that?
<fliegenderfrosch> Qb_Master: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_willis> sudo may be needed
<Dr_willis> :)
<Qb_Master> "Starting K Display manager: kdm already running"
<Dr_willis> /etc/init.d/kdm stop or start, or restart :)
<Qb_Master> k that brought me back to the gui login screen, let's see what happens this time
<fliegenderfrosch> kaddi, Dr_willis: it seems that his kdm and xserver are starting fine, but kde itself doesn’t
<Qb_Master> yeah it goes through the loading process again, I see the desktop which looks screwed up and it goes back to login again
<Qb_Master> h/o i'll try to get a screenshot
<Qb_Master> http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/1160/kubuntuparallelsglitchymi2.jpg
<fliegenderfrosch> Qb_Master: I guess there are no old KDE configs which could cause tit to fail....
<Qb_Master> that's what the desktop looks like upon loading, for like 3 seconds before it returns to login
<Qb_Master> hmm
<fliegenderfrosch> Qb_Master: you could try upgrading to kde 4.2 RC and look if the problem still exists
<Qb_Master> hm lemme look into it
<Qb_Master> how do I do that? xD
<Qb_Master> sorry I'm fairly noobish in linux, I've only dabbled with it
<Qb_Master> I expect to use it more now that I have it running in a virtual desktop :)
<Qb_Master> it might be a problem with parallels...I might try VMWare next
<fliegenderfrosch> Qb_Master: you could also try virtualbox
<Qb_Master> k thx I didn't know of that one :)
<hagabaka> is amarok 2 going in official repository?
<Qb_Master> k trying virtualbox
<Qb_Master> parallels might just be a POS
<Qb_Master> :p
<[mors]> I folks
<[mors]> **hi
<Qb_Master> ey
<[mors]> will kde4.2 ever make it to intreid repos ?
<[mors]> **intrepid
<Dr_willis> backports i imagine
<Dr_willis> unoffical repos. :)
<[mors]> hum
<[mors]> I saw the instructions to install it on intrepid, but it required adding the kubuntu-experimental repository... but that repository has other non-kde packages as well, right ?
<hagabaka> i hate that part about ppa repositories
<JontheEchidna> it won't upgrade anything that doesn't need upgraded for KDE 4.2 to work
<[mors]> how do you compare koffice against open office ?
<Qb_Master> hm interesting, the install process looks different in virtualbox than it did in parallels
<Qb_Master> o wait nvm
<Qb_Master> lol yay 3rd time trying to install
<[mors]> foilks, why did canonical choose gnome for their main distro ?
<[mors]> kubuntu feels like a 2nd class citizen.... :/
<[mors]> but I prefer kde by leaps and bounds
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<Qb_Master> someone should make a distro of linux that runs itself in its own virtual desktop software that can be installed and run directly from windows or other OSes
<Qb_Master> I always liked the idea of using linux but being able to switch to windows (for gaming and the like) without rebooting :D
<runpain2> How to find out about system i am runing in termanel
<Qb_Master> hm, why does the installer take forever to 'scan the mirror'?
<Qb_Master> if it doesn't soon ima have to disable the network so it times out
<Qb_Master> ah there it goes
<Dr_willis> servers may be slow
<Qb_Master> ah virtualbox worked :)
<Qb_Master> it's parallel's fault
<Qb_Master> hm well now I can't choose a resolution bigger than 800x600 tho
<Qb_Master> xD I always have so many problems right off the bat
<Qb_Master> -_-
<Qb_Master> I am having way too many problems with this
<Qb_Master> and I'll deal with them when I'm alert enough to stay awake...
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> bbl
<epimeth> anybody using RC1?
<Dolo> i have a portable mac drive but i cant copy files to it cuz it says i dont have permission?
<BlueEagle> sparr: Ok.
<BlueEagle> sparr: I've got a 105-key keyboard.
<epimeth> Dolo: well you probably don't have permission :-)
<epimeth> Dolo: is it brand new?
<epimeth> I've never seen it so quiet in here....
<DaSkreech> Shhhhhh
<DaSkreech> It's the anticipation for 4.2
<qcjn> hey, i'm reading to understand about skype or something similar, or not !!! because really, what i'd like is something i could "voice chat" using my bluetooth "that i don't use for my cell phone, cause i don't use my cellphone ? any suggestion ?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: You want to use your phone to caht?
<Omikane> I just installed a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) and my conn is at 1mps and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 but the only thing that was on the page was exit0. I tried of series of variations with or without exit0 and restarted my conn and it is still at 1mps. Any ideas?
<qcjn> DaSkreech: no, i've heard we could use an app, like skype with the bluetooth that we use for the cell phone
<DaSkreech> If it's an app I don' see why you need the bluetooth
<qcjn> DaSkreech: The thing you put in your ear when you're driving a car , for cellphones?
<DaSkreech> Oh you want to use it as a microphone
<qcjn> yes
<qcjn> so you can walk in the house and speak !
<Sophty> Hey. This is only tangently related to Kubuntu, but... how do I get/enable the ipfilter in ktorrent?
<DaSkreech> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DaSkreech> And there is an app I think called blueradar
<qcjn> ok, thanks, i ll look at that :)
<DaSkreech> Sophty: For the firewall?
<Sophty> I guess you could call it a firewall.
<DaSkreech> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Omikane> I just installed a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) and my conn is at 1mps and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 but the only thing that was on the page was exit0. I tried of series of variations with or without exit0 and restarted my conn and it is still at 1mps. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Is it some hard limit if 1 MBs?
<DaSkreech> Like it gets there pretty fast then stops
<Omikane> no never getsfast
<Omikane> always at 1mps under conn info
<DaSkreech> Have you tested it to see if thats' true
<Omikane> yeah, it's not a hard 1mps but where abouts
<Sophty> I don't think iptables is what I'm looking for.
<Sophty> Unless I'd do something further to adapt iptables to my use, which is then my question.
<Omikane_> yeah no clue why
<snarkster> can anyone assist with atheros 242x
<Bsims> I am trying to update my apt list for KDE Nightly neon I have the correct key installed but I still get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 778978B00F7992B0
<stdin> Bsims: you need to do "gpg --export -a 0F7992B0 | sudo apt-key add -"
<Bsims> thanks stdin I'll give that a try
<DarkTerror> hello... does kubuntu support wireless connections better and easier (interface and installation wise) THAN ubuntu ? (both last versions)
<Bsims> Anyone know if there will be unofficial kde3 packages for jaunty? I am sorry but kde4 gives me hives
<stdin> DarkTerror: they both use the same backend (NetworkManager) just different frontends
<stdin> Bsims: that would depend on if the person who makes the packages wants to do it
 * Bsims nods fair enough I am using the ones from pierson computing but its been offline for a while
<DarkTerror> thx stdout
<Souper> I'm trying to upgrade to current a fresh install from an 8.04 beta disc and using adept and when preconfigureing starts it it stays at 0% forever, at configuring kdm, dpkg-preconfigure's child goes zombie
 * Bsims laughs building kde from source sucks
<Bsims> Souper: scrap the qui once it's updated your sources, and follow the commands for a server update
<kalorin__> does anyone else have trouble with their nvidia card not putting monitors into DPMS power saving mode?
<kalorin__> I come down and my screens are blanked but the backlights are staying on
<kalorin__> and they're fairly new flat panels
<kalorin__> sometimes it does it right, but likely about 65-70% of the time they're just glowing black
<Souper> that happens 100% of the time with my laptop
<kalorin_> I don't get that
<kalorin_> like why it's so hard to time out monitors
<kalorin_> I woudl think it would just "work"
<DaSkreech> Bsims: Don't want to help package KDE3? :)
 * Bsims grins my skills are limited
 * Bsims laughs tried my usual dpkg -r trick and it needs more 
 * Bsims grins debating going back to Mother Debian and her wacky son Sid
<Bsims> Been over five years, I'd miss the polish
<DaSkreech> Bsims: Skills are irrelevant :-) Willingness is relevant
 * Bsims grins you will be absorbed into the collective?
<DaSkreech> By choice
<Bsims> DaSkreech: lets put it this way I got started on Debian Potato
<DaSkreech> And you would like KDE3 :-)
<Bsims> DaSkreech: its currently more stable and I configred it to my tastes years ago
 * DaSkreech nods. So would you like to help package it?
<Bsims> Well I've never built a multi-package deb and can't find any good tutorials on it
<Bsims> the Debian New Maintainers guide is lacking there
<DaSkreech> The #kubuntu-devel room is a good guide :)
<DaSkreech> As I said basically you need Willingness and either a CPU that warms up or a net connection
 * Bsims nods I may wander over there... Idealy I'd turn a script loose on it and it craps out a folder of debs
 * DaSkreech nods. Yes sir
 * Bsims grins willing, single core machine but my connection is fast and my storage exceeds a TB
<DaSkreech> Great :_
<DaSkreech> :_)
 * Bsims can't beleve how cheap drives are now 
<Bsims> I bought a 1TB drive for less than 150
<DaSkreech> Yeah Crazy huh?
 * Bsims grins when I got started my first computer had a .9mhz proccessor I beleve 14k of ram and used audio cassette as main storage
<xanax`> soon or later, we'll all have SSD
<DaSkreech> Sooner or later we'll have Data synthesizing food for us even though he doesn't know waht it tastes like because he wants to be more human
<Bsims> xanax`: that musical card you threw away last week... was the entire global computer power when we designed the atom bomb... your current desktop is probably 80-90% of global computer power less than 30 years ago
<xanax`> i know.. i know.
 * DaSkreech reads that as "Moar graphix in Gamezzz"
 * Bsims giggles If I could borrow a tardis... I'd bring a modern beastly box running Linux with sources and drop it off at UC Berkley in the 70's
<xanax`> it will be fun to be there when CPUs won't be able to be miniaturized any more
<Bsims> and another one would be handed to a hippie named Stallman
<Bsims> on the east coast
<Souper> damn i should have upgraded the release before i upgraded the packages
<DaSkreech> I'd walk into a Godzilla movie and replace it with Jurassic Park if I had a tardis
 * Bsims grins nah DaSkreech imagine Stallman or esr with a 2009 current level laptop in the 70's
<DaSkreech> Bsims: Richard would probably hurd the computers together
<Bsims> and sources for the OS and as much history of processor design as could fit
 * Bsims grins and the same given to the BSD folks
<Bsims> DaSkreech: Heh wine is past 1.0 Duke nukem and HURD will have to follow
<xanax`> do you think Linux will succeed in growing up to 50% (or more) of OSs use, one day ?
<DaSkreech> People don't care about OSes they care about Desktop
<Bsims> xanax`: eventually probably... Lets face it would you ever have considered anything apple shipped an Offical Unix, certified as such by the Open Group
 * stdin points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<xanax`> they care about simplicity too.. and Linux has a bad image about this point
<Bsims> Yeah I am there too
<xanax`> thank you stdin, i didn't even know this channel existed.
<Bsims> join me there?
<umar> hello any one there help me to how to use ubuntu iam new in ubuntu ?
<xanax`> what do you want to know exactly umar ?
<umar> I want to know about Player Like vlc and others plus Messengers ?
<xanax`> well, you can install vlc if you want. And pidgin too
<xanax`> just launch Adept or Synaptic
<umar> how can u send me link plzzz
<posingaspopular> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<posingaspopular> hmm thats not right, what is the wiki page for installing packages
<DaSkreech> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<kalorin_> well, i've set this in my .bashrc
<kalorin_> # My Own Crap
<kalorin_> xset +dpms
<kalorin_> xset dpms 600
<kalorin_> xset s off
<kalorin_> that seems to work
<kalorin_> actually that'd be xset dpms 600 700 900
<kalorin_> <--- agressive with those settings cause I don't like leaving the LCD's on all the time when I'm not around
<kalorin_> it was set to blank earlier which I'm wondering if that might have been what was going on
<kalorin_> needs to be set to off not blank
<kalorin_> anyway
<kalorin_> laters
<kalorin_> way too late
<DaSkreech> :-)
<georges> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<georges> I am a new user to Kubuntu
<georges> is it possiblie  to run IE7 using WINE on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> georges__: Look for IE4linux
<DaSkreech> It's a website
<georges_> any     rrecommended ssite for IE4linux?
<DaSkreech> http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<georges_> thanks DaSkreech
<georges_> I'll try it out
<georges_> Nothing on IE7 ??
<georges_> are there any antivirus solutions for Kubuntu??
<JohnFlux> georges_: for what viruses?
<JohnFlux> but yeah there are
<JohnFlux> georges_: I think most antivirus software for linux is for linux servers, sharing files to windows machines
<JohnFlux> so it's antivirus-for-windows running on linux...
<georges_> thaanks guys.  see  ya laaater
<syockit> ?
<syockit> wow thanx. Now I can play that forex game that runs only on ie
<syockit> ...wait, does it run ActiveX?
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<ecubuntu> helo here
<ecubuntu> i have a problem with my wireless connection
<shadeslayer> ecubuntu:state your problem
<ecubuntu> i can see my network but i can not connect
<ecubuntu> i have mac address filter on my router
<ecubuntu> ?
<shadeslayer> ecubuntu:wait for a while,somebody will help you
<shadeslayer> till then read this
<shadeslayer> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> do you have an IP address?
<shadeslayer> and this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/RouterIssues
<ecubuntu> what do you mean DaSkreech
<ocs_> hi. how can I launch adept-updater manually ? I have erroneusly removed its icon from my panel
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> what is the kde equivalent to cheese?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cheese
<Briareos1> how do i have to form the username for connecting to an FTP server in the address bar IF the username contains an @ ?
<Briareos1> okay i found out: need to replace the @ with %40
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<neophytes> Bonjour à tous
<SlimeyPete> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neophytes> ok, sorry !
<SlimeyPete> :)
<maxemo> hello every one :)
<GSF1200S> hello
<maxemo> hru :)
<GSF1200S> not many people here atm apparantly...
<GSF1200S> aight
<maxemo> right:)
<maxemo> ht's the firest time using IRC
<GSF1200S> you get used to it
<integer> Hi all
<GSF1200S> ive been using it a while now and i still feel like a noob
<GSF1200S> hello
<maxemo> why ?
<integer> i am on 8.10, how can i enable syntax highliting feature in vim??
<maxemo> um using8.10 too but but i can't under stant wt u mean >?<
<GSF1200S> maxemo.. haha, theres all types of stuff in irc i dont know
<maxemo> yes i dunno :)
<maxemo> i've some small problem
<maxemo> when i enabel my compiz i found that i've 2 desktop not 4 liek i want
<maxemo> on kubuntu
<maxemo> like sorry
<marek_> hi, after last ugrade, i cannot run lastfm, this is what i get on konsole
<marek_> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<Aranel> is kbluetooth4 bugged or something?
<Wulong> There is something wrong with it, yes.
<Aranel> isnt there any way to send files via bluetooth?
<marek_> Aranel yes
<marek_> you can try blueman package
<ActionParsnip> Hey all, If an app window is minimised, does the window get drawn in anticipation of a maximise of is it left undrawn until the maximise
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Hi all. After upgrading to intrepid, the arrow keys on my keyboard as well as insert, delete etc no longer work. If I open up a text login these seem to function okay. any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: check keyboard settings in systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: if its correct, set it to something else, then back
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> ActionParsnip, hrm doesn't seem to be doing any good, I'm trying to use UK layout and currently generic 104-key PC is selected, not sure if thats right, my actual keyboard model isn't listed there but I've never had problems in the past
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: check xorg.conf to see what it says about keyboard
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> ActionParsnip, hrm has pc104 and gb in there as well, although looking at an old backup file in the X11 directory it seems to be listed as pc105. Setting that in kde doesn't make any difference but if you think its worth it might be worth setting it in the file and restarting x?
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: could be a fix, give it a go, just make sure you can rollback if you break stuff
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> yeah I'll make a copy before editing it
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: good lad, best way
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: very few people do, then moan when they bork their system
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> and then come and shout in here I bet ;)
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: then say Ubuntu sucks
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> ActionParsnip, no luck :| weirdly enough though the delete key works on the login screen of kdm, just not once you're logged in
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> do the keys generate events in xev?
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> yeah they do. was just typing in cat actually with them, in a konsole del comes out as ^@ (I'm not sure of my character codes but that doesn't look right)
<Guest41546> when I run Armagetron on ubantu 8.1 I get garbbled text.  Any ideas why & how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: does it type ok in kate etc?
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> yeah in the text only login it comes out as something completely different (which I presume is correct). In kate most of the keyboard works okay, but certain things don't such as insert, delete, arrow keys as with the rest of kde
<carmen> ciao
<carmen> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> carmen: you looking for the italian room
<eagles0513875> !it | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<multik> g'day all
<eagles0513875> g'day
<dwidmann> hmm, only 4 more days until shiny lovely kde 4.2
<BluesKaj> g'morning
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> How can I change the icons from kde 4 network manager and the other systray icons?
<isilion_> hi. my screensaver only works in a quarter of the screen. plz help
<Dr_willis> cant say that i even bother with screensavers any more these days.. other then to blank/black/dim the screen
<aapzak> yeah isilion_ whats up with the screensaver?
<aapzak> just blank it
<aapzak> :)
<isilion_> well
<aapzak> sry, your choice of course
<isilion_> but i want to use that screensaver :S
<isilion_> xd
<eagle2000> hi
<aapzak> I personally hate screensavers, they're just using power for nothing. In the old days that meant also loud spinning fans.
<dmmainou> hi I am having some audio problems with my new mobo. I have some "azalia" drivers for linux that I must install but have no idea how to cansomeone shed me some light, thanks
<BluesKaj> dmmainou , azaliz drivers , in what form /file extension ?
<BluesKaj> err azalia dmmainou , they seem to be for the realtek soundcard , a very popular make
<dmmainou> hi my mobo is a asus p5n7a-vm
<breadstic> hey guys, can anyone help me with a problem I'm having... I'm trying to get an app to run on startup as a different user
<dmmainou> I'm following the steps outlined in the zip file but having erroers.
<Dr_willis> run at user login? or at boot time?
<breadstic> at user login... I want to be able to place thh command su -c [program] [user] in a script without being asked to type a password
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure su works at all on ubuntu..
<Dr_willis> ye it does :) jut tried it..
<breadstic> oh, it does, but obviously i can't just have a script running it because i need to type the password
<Dr_willis> and it asks for the password of the user you are switching to.
<breadstic> yea
<breadstic> that's how you get root access ....   sudo su -
<Dr_willis>  You could  use sudo I guess. and some how get around that password..
<Dr_willis>  do NOT use 'sudo su -' to get a root shell . :) thats not the proper way to do it
<breadstic> but I need to type my password in for sudo
<breadstic> don't i?
<Dr_willis> You can set up sudo to allow specifi commands to be ran by anyone  as root
<SlimeyPete> you could set the script as setuid root, but that is something which has to be considered very carefully - it can be dangerous
<breadstic> oh, ok, that sounds good
<breadstic> yea, i've been trying that, but the program need gtk output, and setuid doesn't allow it
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Dr_willis> for a gui app ran by a different user. you most likely will need to also use the 'xhost + localhost' command to allow the other user access to the desktop
<noaXess> which service runs for all the keyboard shortcuts?..
<noaXess> they stopped working now..
<noaXess> eg- ALT+F2
<Takahani> Hi, i can't login to mmsn with kopete 0.60.82 on kde 1.96, is this normal ?
<Takahani> and is there a workaround ?
<breadstic> yep, i use xhost +local: for that
<Dr_willis> microsoft likes to change the MSN protocall eveyr so often and break 3rd party IM clients
<abdul> good morning
<Takahani> afternoon :)
<shadeslayer> evening
<abdul> hi, im newbie to ubuntu. so far so good.  i need a remote desktop server. so i can view client computers
<noaXess> abdul: krdc
<abdul> similar to team viewer
<noaXess> !krdc | abdul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc
<Dr_willis> abdul,  one is built in to kde and gnome. that uses the vnc protocall :)
<noaXess> !info krdc | abdul
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 708 kB
<noaXess> hey Dr_willis wasup?
<abdul> thanks i will try
<noaXess> which service i habe to start, if my keyboard shortcuts won't work?
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  havin some issues with the nvidia drivers  lately.. not sure whats going on..  Its like they are installed.. but not being used.. and compiz dont want to work..and everything is sluggish
<TeLLuS> Trying KDE4.2rc1 in intrepid and get many SIGABRT in korganizer after klicking OK to create a new timeblock. Anyone else get this?   #9  0x00007ff82fd25577 in CollectionFetchJob (cut) at /build/buildd/kdepimlibs-4.1.96/akonadi/collectionfetchjob.cpp:72
<noaXess> Dr_willis: have also nvidia.. latest from repo.. have now kde 4.1.96, someties blinking screen, panel blinking or so..
<noaXess> now.. now keyboard shortcut works :(.. some service crash.. but which one?
<Dr_willis> I used to have it set to show the nvidia Logo.. and thats not even showing at X restart
<noaXess> Dr_willis: mine is showing
<noaXess> grrrr. ALT+TAB won't work..which service i need to restart to get them working instead of relogin to kde?
<aapzak> I think abdul has a totally different view on what clients and servers are
<noaXess> what service handle all the keyboard shortcuts?
<abdul> aapzak your right i looked at krdc and it's not what i'm looking for
<aapzak> :)
<aapzak> abdul: tell us, what do you need?
<aapzak> krdc is the client
<aapzak> meaning, that is the application you use to login to a running terminal server
<noaXess> grrr.. kwin uses 30% cpu.. hm kde 4.2 rc1 is buggy
<abdul> by the client downloading a small app. java or what ever. he or she chose a user name and pass then give me the control of the computer so i can remotely fix thier problem.
<aapzak> yes
<Dr_willis> You can set up any vncserver on the remote box and connect to it via any vncclient. :) In theory
<aapzak> abdul: in that case you will be the client
<abdul> like http://teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<Dr_willis> of course vnc is not the best thing to use over the wild and nasty internet. :)
<aapzak> abdul: and your client need to be running the vnc or rdc servers
<abdul> but i'm not sure of security. i would like to have control if you know what i mean
<abdul> yes. but my client are not computer savvy
<aapzak> ah
<aapzak> so you're looking for a solution in which they can easily handover their desktop to you, without complicated setup on their side
<abdul> yes
<Dr_willis> with ssh, you could in theory ssh in , start a vncserver.. then connect via vnc.. with them not even looking at the pc. :)
<aapzak> your clients, what do they use? windows? osx? linux?
<abdul> windows
<Dr_willis> problem with remote desktops.. is what do ya do when that part is also crashed. :)
<aapzak> I don't know anything about taking over windows machines.
<abdul> mostly i would like to show them how to use certain program or so.
<aapzak> I don't know anything about windows machines.
<aapzak> :)
<Dr_willis> vnc, or some how windows hsa some sort of remote-desktop thing.. but ive never used the windows thing. .Just vnc.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<noaXess> help..
<aapzak> I'm sorry abdul , cannot help you further here.
<noaXess> no idea which service for keyboard shortcuts?
<abdul> guys thanks.
<abdul> i got to go to work.
<noaXess> no ideas?
<aapzak> noaXess: I guess you better restart the beast if you upgraded important parts of KDE.
<aapzak> I mean logout, login
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. well got the nvidia logo going now.. after reinstalling the nvidia drivers. but compiz is still a nogo
<Dr_willis_> but ideentical xorg.conf does work on my live-thimbdrive  i got for emergancies.. with compiz
<BluesKaj> got the compiz cube , Dr_willis_ ?
<Dr_willis_> got no compiz anything...
<Dr_willis_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dr_willis_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Dr_willis_> but IDENTICAL xorg.conf worked on the older install. - which is what is on the thumb drive
<Dr_willis_> thumbdrive also has older kenrnel.
<Dr_willis_> at least now - the gfx on kde/gnome/other apps are faster,  and not glitzy like they were earlier today
<Dr_willis_> well night all - its bed time for me
<cuznt> http://www.kbfx.org   is not up? they lose their website? i wanted to get more theames
<noaXess> aapzak: kded4 is the solution..
<CTShadow> cuznt: http://www.kbfx.net/
<cuznt> and the kbfx links to the .org... go figure
<cuznt> danks
<CTShadow> np
<aapzak> noaXess: restarting kded4 solved all your minor problems?
<aapzak> anyone know when we can expect 4.2 final? Still running RC1, which irritates me a bit I must say
<noaXess> aapzak: jep.. keyboard shortcuts comes back..
<noaXess> aapzak: 27th of january :) http://www.kde.org/
<aapzak> is that the day we can expect it in Ubuntu as well you think?
<aapzak> RC2 should be available already, I believe
<noaXess> hm.. the rc1 was at the same time in kubuntu experimental repos as kde published it..
<JontheEchidna> there isn't an RC2
<aapzak> aight
<aapzak> my mistake
<Tm_T> aye, no RC2
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tm_T> nor will be
<Tm_T> atm atleast
<JontheEchidna> final release should be the 27th though
<Tm_T> should yes and apparently will be too
<noaXess> my kwin is eating 30% of my cpu.. any idea why?
<Tm_T> noaXess: hmmm, some effects on?
<noaXess> some... but wait..
<aapzak> kopete takes 20% cpu and 50% mem here.
<noaXess> Tm_T: seam a nvidia problem..
<Tm_T> noaXess: how so?
<Tm_T> noaXess: what driver version?
<noaXess> 177
<Tm_T> hmm, upgrade?
<noaXess> Tm_T: people in kde say that it be a prolbem with nvidia
<noaXess> Tm_T: how? combile self?
<Tm_T> noaXess: no, it's in intrepid repositories
<noaXess> no upgraded version in repos even in unsupported repos
<noaXess> ?
<noaXess> ok
<Tm_T> noaXess: intrepid-updates must be enabled
<Tm_T> (as it always must be)
<Tm_T> noaXess: I heard our nifty closed drivers installation gui doesn't have it but it's there
<noaXess> Tm_T: hm..-
<aapzak> why is the cpu and memload on kopete so huge?
<Tm_T> aapzak: it usually isn't, perhaps some of the plugins you use?
<aapzak> history?
<Tm_T> hmm, shouldn't be it
<aapzak> I'm using 4 protocols
<aapzak> I restarted kopete, big difference. I also switched of stats gathering, looks like a winner to me :)
<Tm_T> aapzak: stats indeed, it's, well, evil
<noaXess> Tm_T: how to see what nvidia driver is loaded?
<noaXess> i have all repos, updates enabled in sources..
<JontheEchidna> The stats plugin uses an sqlite database, that's probably what's doing it
<aapzak> switched it back on, no load. Lets see what happens ... I'll let it run for now
<noaXess> Tm_T: do i need install the latest driver?
<noaXess> i mean, instead of upgrading the current 177
<Tm_T> noaXess: you need 180 series driver, really
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok.. how to upgrade to them, i don't see any in the package list
<Tm_T> noaXess: do following in konsole: "grep GLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Tm_T> noaXess: first line will contain driver version I believe
<noaXess> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108601/
<noaXess> 177.78
<noaXess> 177.82.. sorry
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> noaXess: do this then: "apt-cache search nvidia-glx-180"
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok its there.. so apt-get install it..
<Tm_T> noaXess: splendid
<noaXess> Tm_T: will it be automaticaly uses as default or need i make it as default? with the jockey-kde?
<turuburu> hi guys
<Tm_T> noaXess: it will be used
<turuburu> guidancepowermanager depends on which services? powersaved for example or what?
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tm_T> hi moocow
<noaXess> ok... self explainend.. 177.82 will be removed ;)
<turuburu> something i did and i made kdeguidancepwoermanager not to show me options to choose governor
<noaXess> yeah... new driver new luck ;)
<noaXess> thanks Tm_T
<noaXess> 180.11
<noaXess> ok.. nvidia 180.11 is on, rebooting... see ya
<noaXess> Tm_T: so, nvidia 180.11 is up and running... see whats happend :)
<Tm_T> noaXess: good luck
 * Tm_T hides
<bobleny> Does anyone know the url for downloading ndiswrapper drivers?
<bobleny> Everytime I search yahoo, I get a bunch of old links....
<aapzak> 
<aapzak> ­
<aapzak> whats going on
<aapzak> ah, keys back o normal
<benpicco> I wonder if that's the right place, however, I installed kde4.2rc on kubuntu 8.10, works fine, but automount (of an ext3 volume) is broken, gives an AccessDeniedByPolincy - is there a way to fix it? Mounting it manually everytimes is not that convinient
<wesley_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<spawn57> hi, does anyone know what konqueror plugin i need that lets konqueror find the feeds on a site?
<mapelo> hi everyone!!!
<BluesKaj> !hi | mapelo
<ubottu> mapelo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kz> Hello
<kz> I've 2 partitions, Linux and Windows, how can I resize the partitions on my HDD to have only Linux partition and don't lose data?
<moocow> kz: first piece of advice:  backup backup backup
<moocow> if you don't do that you are really treading some dangerous ground
<kz> yes
<moocow> once you know you have solid backups, get a live cd and do it that way
<moocow> or a live usb disk or something
<kz> ok
<moocow> gparted, qt, parted should work
<kz> I've to run parted on Live CD? or I can run parted using my actual Linux?
<moocow> +
<kz> ¿?
<moocow> yes but how you have your partitions setup it depends on what you can do
<moocow> you won't be able to move / for example
<kz> ok
<kz> then I try a Live CD, thx!
<marek_> hi, i wanted to compile one widget
<marek_> http://pastebin.com/m2bfb8e9
<marek_> here is what i got
<marek_> can you help me?
<killerwee> Hey there..
<killerwee> Can anyone in here help a noob in need...?
<killerwee> Anyone??
<cuznt> you need to ask the question 1st killerwee
<cuznt> we wont know if we can help otherwise
<killerwee> ok... :D
<killerwee> I can't get sound on kubuntu
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cuznt> try that then
<cuznt> ;)
<killerwee> trying
<cuznt> right on
<cuznt> it will work
<cuznt> what version are you using?
<cuznt> i am kde 4.2 RC1
<cuznt> mine works great now
<cuznt> back in 3.5.x i had to mess with my creative
<killerwee> there are nothing like that in the sound system settings
<killerwee> all I get is a list of my soundcard...
<killerwee> and a button saying add device list to?
<Guest61050> hi
<Guest61050> I have proble
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> is there any kde widget  to manage the wifi networks available ?
<ubsafder> i tried looking in synaptic  but nothing looked apropriate any sugestion for this issue ? under kde
<mehdi_> limeaids
<altrortla> azz finally still ME
<cuznt> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=GSA-E60L&cat=DVD&cpc=DVDbsc    does anyone think this dvd+rw work in kde?
<BluesKaj> cuznt, kde has nothing to do with it ...will it work on a Linux OS is the question ..and who knows
<cuznt> kde has everything to do with everything on my pc .........                            so there.. :p
<BluesKaj> cuznt, kde doesn't determine the the required drivers for hardware on your system
<cuznt> i know....
<cuznt> and ty
<cuznt> i was wearing my kde pride baby
<ubsafder> does kubuntu support WPA ?
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...running kde4.2 0n my linux partition, right now I'm testing windows 7 
<BluesKaj> ubsafder,  yes
<BluesKaj> !wifi | ubsafder
<ubottu> ubsafder: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cuznt> i am not willing to run a system that takes 16gigs of hard drive to run.
<Goan> Hi. Can someone please help me with a little bash script? I want to run a java program after every 15 minutes.
<Goan> and append all of the output from each run into a file
<noir_lord> Goan, look up cron
<Goan> sure, noir_lord
<chx> Hi. I am on Hardy. Akregator does not show links for http://.... i need to upon the complete story , very very inconvinient. is there a fix?
<BluesKaj> Goan, if you have scipting experience , why not make a bin/sh and place it in init.d ..let it run as a daemon
<noir_lord> Goan, it should be simple enough to set up cron to do what you want (by default cron checks every minute to see if any jobs are due to be executed) so you have the resolution you need time wise
<BluesKaj> cuznt you're correct about W7, it has a large footprint ...with a few apps added it's almost 15G on this pc
<dougl> how long does the installation of 8.10 usually take to 'Checking for packages to remove...' - install seems to be hung, does anyone have any idea?
<BluesKaj> dougl, how long now ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, been about 10-20 minutes at 95%
<dougl> BluesKaj, 96% now so I guess it is not hung :)
<BluesKaj> dougl,  just let it go ..it took around 20-30 mins just to remove old packages
<dougl> BluesKaj, cool - thanks for the info/peice of mind :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, NP ... it's prolly due to kde4 replacing some of the kde3 stuff
<kaddi> evening
<paolo> hi. I have some problems with audio. I can hear it with the pc speaker, but I can't hear it with headphones. all worked since one day ago, and now I don't understand what has happened. I tried different headphones, but the result is the same
<rickest> paolo: when you say pc speaker do you mean the ones plugged into your soundcard or the one inside your computer?
<paolo> rickest: the one inside
<rickest> paolo: that one really doesn't have anything to do with regular sound; i.e., videos, mp3s, etc.  so your real audio hardware is probably either unrecognized (no driver) or misconfigured
<paolo> rickest: I can hear all the audio types with this speaker
<rickest> paolo: then I can't help, sorry
<paolo> thanks aniway rickest
<fernando> 	
<fernando> Hey sorry I have a problem with my Canon printer who can help me?
<fernando> 	
<fernando> Hey sorry I have a problem with my Canon printer who can help me?
<fernando_> Hey sorry I have a problem with my Canon printer who can help me?
<Dr_willis> gee... you could state the problem...
<fernando_> hola disculpen tengo un problema con mi impresora canon quien me puede ayudar?	 	
<fernando_> installing the driver pulls me that I lack the library libglib 1.2 but now I have installed
<Dr_willis> installing the driver how?
<fernando_> 	
<fernando_> from the file manager
<Dr_willis> you mean the pacakge manager? adept?
<fernando_> yes
<Dr_willis> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !find libglib
<ubottu> Found: libglib-perl, libglib2.0-cil, libglibmm-2.4-1c2a, libglibmm-2.4-dbg, libglibmm-2.4-dev (and 19 others)
<fernando_> 	
<fernando_> when you try to install I get the error: dependency is not satisfi: libgblib1.2
<fernando_> satisfiable:libglib1.2
<fernando_> hee ? can I help me
<fernando_> help
<fernando_> help me
<hyper__ch> bonjour
<hyper__ch> fernando_: mind-reading over the internet is not an art many people master
<noir_lord> anyone know if there is a package containing the 35 GPL licensed URW fonts? Ive looked but cant find anything with them in
<fitoria> Someone knows why when I try to install digikam apt deletes kdeplasma-addons?
<tyler_d1> I am trying to change the keyboard shortcuts for amarok on a media keyboard. how is this accomplished?
<jenda> ahoj
<jenda> poradi mi prosim nekdo s nastavenim skype?
<jenda> hi, can someone help me with settings by skype?
<cjae> does anyone know if kde-base and such packages are dependent on the 32 bit or 64 bit architechture? like if I have a 64 arch and upgrade kde to 4.2 will I have to have 64 bit packages?
<StR|Sangreal> hi... how can i set a shortcut to minimize all windows?
<Guest66928> fernando
<neothecat> can i synch kalendar (KDE 4.2 RC 2) with google calendars?
<hyper__ch> neothecat: yes, you can
<neothecat> is it bi-directional?
<hyper__ch> neothecat: it is
<neothecat> hypet_ch:  thank you very much!
<hyper__ch> neothecat: but not on its own
<StR|Sangreal> pls how can i setup a keyboard shortcut in K to minimize windows?
<hyper__ch> neothecat: you can accomplish it with GCalDaemon
<moocow> StR|Sangreal: that must be somewhere in the system settings panel
<neothecat> hyper_ch: i will check that out. thanks.
<moocow> keyboard and mouse i think and then shortcuts
<neothecat> i was also thinking of installing one of the free groupware servers at home.  anybody have any experience/luck with that?
<moocow> yep
<hyper__ch> neothecat: need a few links on that topic?
<astromme> neothecat: I've tried before, it's always a lot of work
<moocow> lots of awesomeness out there
<moocow> and yes it is a lot of work
<neothecat> sure, any information would be very helpful.
<moocow> groupware handles some rather broad and deep topics ... its hard to really make it simple
<neothecat> so it's not just "sudu aptitude <groupware server>" and it magically works? :)
<hyper__ch> neothecat: http://www.chipbennett.net/wordpress/index.php/2008/06/how-to-synchronize-google-calendar-with-kde-pim-part-2/
<hyper__ch> neothecat: http://gcaldaemon.sourceforge.net/usage-b.html#offline
<hyper__ch> neothecat: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/10/11/howto-two-way-sync-between-kontact-and-gcal/
<elitrou> hi guys
<hyper__ch> neothecat: with those links I set it up here
<hyper__ch> hi elitrou
<elitrou> i need some help with scanner configuration
<elitrou> hi hyper
<elwood> hi guys, there something in kde to sync a google calendar from web to offline?
<hyper__ch> elwood: check the links a few lines up
<moocow> hyper__ch to the rescue
<moocow> i was about to suggest google it :)
<elwood> omg , sorry, i'm blind :)
<neothecat> hyper_ch:  thanks a lot.  this is going to help a lot.
<moocow> these sorts of questions are all answered by google tho :)
<hyper__ch> moocow: you know letmegooglethatforyou.com ?
<neothecat> moocow:  well, sometimes i like to get peoples personal experience with dealing with certain issues, or there recommendations
<moocow> heh, i heard about that yeah
<moocow> neothecat: fair enough
<neothecat> because i have spent all afternoons trying to set things up, after trying nth different recommendations online, and none of them worked.
<hyper__ch> moocow: just call that page, enter your terms and it will get then a url that you can give to others... even bette, you can also convert it to a tinyurl... then with a flash animation the search terms will be entered and a search will be conducted :)
<neothecat> and then you spend a few minutes chatting with someone on irc who went through the same pain as you, and it gets done right away.
<hyper__ch> neothecat: gcaldaemon uses java... basicall you create an ical file in which you can save the stuff and that you can then sync with google
<neothecat> and that's why i didn't ask for anybody to actually show me how, i just wanted to know someone has successfully done it.  but hyper_ch was nice enough to hold my hand anyway :)
<moocow> hyper__ch: or i can do what i usually do to get my self banned ... abuse the users
<moocow> hehehe
<moocow> :)
<hyper__ch> neothecat: well, it took me quite a while to find that
<benpicco> Hi, my gamepad get's recognized as a mouse instead of a gamepad - and behaves just like one, except that none of the buttons nor the second anolog stick works any longer
<jenda> poradi mi prosim nekdo s nastavenim skype?
<jenda>  hi, can someone help me with settings by skype?
<hyper__ch> jenda: maybe
<hyper__ch> jenda: no private query
<hyper__ch> jenda: one more message in private query and you're on my ignore list
<hyper__ch> jenda: you're now on my ignore list
<RurouniJones> !cz | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jenda> hyper: thx for you great support...
<jenda> hyper: I love such assholes as you...
<elitrou> jenda: no need to be rude
<RurouniJones> Kepp that up and you will get kicked from the channel
<jenda> elitrou: I' m not angry, but when I ask for help, I write someone a PM and he add me on ignore list is it normal?
<RurouniJones> Yes
<jenda> i don't think so...
<StR|Sangreal> kľud jenda
<StR|Sangreal> asi ti nevie nik pomäcť
<StR|Sangreal> pomôcť
<RurouniJones> Get used to it, it is the standard on help channels. We are not personal tutors, ask teh question in the channel and expect hellp in the channel
<RurouniJones> Asking a proper question is a good start
<j3frea> hi all, can anyone tell me if there will be an incremental update for kde 4.2 from the rc...
<RurouniJones> Or go to the #ubuntu-cz chanel and ask in your native language if English is an issue
<jenda> I've wrote him PM after he wrote me maybe!
<jenda> I'm already on ubuntu, because you're a little bit crazy
<hyper__ch> j3frea: you're using ppa repos?
<StR|Sangreal> ale no neurážaj
<RurouniJones> Then he was being nice, most people ignore PMs from people asking for help
<RurouniJones> And if you stilll want help then ask the question again with some information
<j3frea> hyper__ch: i havent updated yet - i'm not phased
<jenda> str: kokoti, nic jinyho... se vsadim ze to je Madar :-)
<RurouniJones> Like what the problem is, why it isn't working, what you want to do etc.
<j3frea> hyper__ch: in other words I havent set it up but im willing to
<hyper__ch> j3frea: where do you have then RC from? 8.10 does not ship RC
<j3frea> hyper__ch: i dont have the rc yet - i would use the ppa to get it though
<hyper__ch> j3frea: well, upgrade will be incremental.... but at lot of basic things have changed from 4.1 to 4.2 RC
<j3frea> hyper__ch: ya, i wont have a good connection from monday onwards so im wondering whether id have to get 4.2 entirely or whether it would be a smaller update if i already had the rc
<j3frea> hyper__ch: so im deciding whether or not to get the rc
<hyper__ch> j3frea: updates will be smaller on each "upgrade" but overall you will download more stuff
<elitrou> jenda: he asked you politely enough to ask him in the common room, not in the private...
<j3frea> hyper__ch: right now i can download a lot - it is more whether i will need to download a lot when 4.2 actually comes out
<hyper__ch> j3frea: I mean if you upgrade to rc now and later to stable then, with both upgrades combined, you will ahve downloaded more
<hyper__ch> j3frea: compared to if you just upgrade from 4.1 to 4.2 stable
<j3frea> hyper__ch: but if i download rc now then the stable 4.2 will be less right?
<hyper__ch> j3frea: yes
<j3frea> hyper__ch: the reason is that I will not have a good connection soon so i want to save on future downloads
<hyper__ch> j3frea: not having a good connectino sux :(
<j3frea> hyper__ch: tell me about it - im in south africa
<j3frea> ﻿hyper__ch: and are you sure that there will be an incremental update? on #kde they said that there would not be although i realise that kubuntu does stuff on their own
<hyper__ch> j3frea: ask Mark to build a 1GB dedicated line for you :)
<j3frea> hyper__ch: okay...
<j3frea> hyper__ch: what's his nick ? :D
<hyper__ch> j3frea: well, there won't be any 4.2 for Kubuntu 8.10
<hyper__ch> j3frea: but the PPA will very likely upgrade
<hyper__ch> j3frea: so it will be incremental
<hyper__ch> j3frea: not sure about 9.04
<j3frea> hyper__ch: okay - then that's awesome...
<j3frea> hyper__ch: as far as i know 9.04 plans to include 4.2
<hyper__ch> j3frea: haven't tried it yet...
<j3frea> hyper__ch: rc or kde4?
<hyper__ch> j3frea: 9.04
<hyper__ch> j3frea: will probably install it next weekend
<j3frea> oh - isnt it scheduled for april
<hyper__ch> j3frea: alpha versions are out
<ryan-c> RIAD0 read performance is much faster than RAID1, right?
<j3frea> hyper__ch: not really a bleeding edge type of guy - with a poor con you cant really afford to be...
<hyper__ch> j3frea: :)
<j3frea> hyper__ch: :(
<hyper__ch> j3frea: I like getting daily updates :) that's why I use amaork neon
<j3frea> hyper__ch: tell me again what mark's nick is :D
<StR|Sangreal> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<hyper__ch> j3frea: no clue....
<StR|Sangreal> !audio input
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio input
<hyper__ch> j3frea: I don't think he's on the in here
<j3frea> hyper__ch: ahh, now what's a guy to do
<j3frea> hyper__ch: no hope...
<j3frea> StR|Sangreal: what is your problem?
<hyper__ch> j3frea: :(
<j3frea> hyper__ch: ja well... maybe one day they'll get jacked up here and i'll also run amarok neon (at least I do have amarok 2)
<hyper__ch> j3frea: amarok neon is a nightly updated package from svn
<j3frea> hyper__ch: what does help with a slower con is that you make sure you make it count - for example you say amarok rather than "amaork" :P
<hyper__ch> j3frea: provided by apachelogger
<j3frea> hyper__ch: figured it was a nightly
<hyper__ch> j3frea: btw, a nice little page:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<j3frea> hyper__ch: kk, thanks for the info - appreciate the help and I'm having a look at the page - ta...
<j3frea> hyper__ch: gtg
<hyper__ch> j3frea: cya
<ubsafder> how do i find what package would provide gd.h ?
<JontheEchidna> !find gd.h
<ubottu> Found: libgdchart-gd2-noxpm, libgdchart-gd2-noxpm-dev, libgdchart-gd2-xpm, libgdchart-gd2-xpm-dev, python-gdchart2 (and 1 others)
<ubsafder> i have the lib installed but i don't have the header
<cjae> Hi, I have kubuntu 8.10 and edited sources to deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main and while downloading it installed mysql (which I do not need) and several other things I do not need but primarily I stopped the install at ttf-dejavu and ttf-dejavu-extra and did not install the packages following that package, it says to dpkg --configure -a amd apt-get -f install which both fail at said packages, what
<cjae> is onw to do? and what are those packages for?
<cjae> I did the upgrade for fixes for multiple monitors
<cjae> s/onw/one
<JontheEchidna> ubsafder: you'd want the -dev package of the lib
<sin> Hello! I downloaded and burned a Kubuntu live-CD. When I boot my PC up with it, it gives me the languages choice and the menu, but when I press enter to choose something, it locks up. What can I do ?
<StR|Sangreal> please, my vlc/kaffeine flickers on playing. how can i fix it?
<ubsafder> ok but can't find the package of the lib
<cjae> sin: check the disc integrity
<sin> cjae: "Check CD for defects" locks up as well.
<cjae> sin: must be bad disc, check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<ubsafder> as i could not find what package profided libgd.so.2 i am loking to learn to find package by their file contents
<ubsafder> i know i want gd.h for the lib i have already installed
<stdin> ubsafder: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has a search field for that, neer the bottom of the page
<cjae> anybody using kde 4.2
<TeLLuS> rc1
<brandon__> Hey all! I have just installed Kubuntux86_64 KDE. my only problem is the bootloader (GRUB) did not add Vista properly. Can anyone tell me what I need to change in grub to get vista to boot as well?
<stdin> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<StR|Sangreal> please, i need a foccused help on my video/display/graphic/microphone
<StR|Sangreal> i was trying to read walkthroughs and tutorials but didnt succeed
<StR|Sangreal> is there sb to help me please?
<ghostcube> StR|Sangreal, the flickering in vlc can maybe disabled by setting the video output from xv to x11
<StR|Sangreal> how, where?
<ghostcube> open vlc
<ghostcube> settings > video
<StR|Sangreal> the whole window except the headder starts flickering on play
<ghostcube> what video output are you running in vlc now ?
<StR|Sangreal> default
<ghostcube> change to X11
<StR|Sangreal> the clip window didnt open
<ghostcube> no vid with x11?
<StR|Sangreal> none
<ghostcube> change it to Xvideo
<StR|Sangreal> yet no video opens on any choice
<brandon__> <stdin> I have tried this and it is not solving my problem. If you can help me, I will tell you what I have and see if you can guide me
<hyper__ch> brandon__: isn't it enough to boot vista in a vm?
<kon> :o theres a #kubuntu, nice
<brandon__> I have had vista for a while and i have to use it for work.
<hyper__ch> kon: that's not the #kubuntu you are looking for *makes jedi mind trick*
<hyper__ch> brandon__: poor you :(
<kon> :P
<kon> I just installed kubuntu on my MacBook Pro
<ghostcube> StR|Sangreal, what video card is this
<kon> Runs so nice
<StR|Sangreal> ok it seems like vlc doesnt open any video track anymore (just changed the output mode from default to x11)
<hyper__ch> kon: I'd even suggest to update it to 4.2 rc
<kon> only issue is see is the Application Loader, it keeps shutting down on me :(
<brandon__> LOOK I came here for help but if you just want to antagonize me than to hell with you
<hyper__ch> kon: you might want to try to upgrade it - maybe that helps
<StR|Sangreal> kaffeine still opens but flickers all around except the upper header
<kon> hyper__ch: I think i will
<StR|Sangreal> the menu bar as well and all the context menu
<hyper__ch> kon: :)
<brandon__> I'll try a different distro.
<StR|Sangreal> and my card is ati mobility radeon x1450
<ghostcube> the normal ati drivers or fglrx ?
<kon> Does GimpShop run on kubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> no clue
<stdin> hyper__ch: don't antagonise users
<StR|Sangreal>  i installed the closed thirdparty driver offered by the system
<StR|Sangreal> and nothing else
<hyper__ch> stdin: if you'd explain to me what "antagonise" means
<ghostcube> hmm ok so fglrx
<ghostcube> StR|Sangreal, havew u tried restarting vlc or using mplayer ?
<hyper__ch> stdin_: if you'd explain to me what "antagonise" means
<stdin> hyper__ch: if you can't help someone, replying with "pore you :(" does not help
<kon> never mind, i found gimp on the app loader
<brandon__> <hyper_ch>http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/antagonize
<hyper__ch> stdin: well, he was given already the correct link above.. at least that's what my backlog says
<stdin> hyper__ch: and that excuses you?
<hyper__ch> hmmm. antagonize"to make hostile"... having pity with someone is making hostile... interesting interpretation
<lokpest> why do I not have a /~.bashrc ?
<kon> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<kon> Bash.org - #958 Quote: (heck01) i sometimes dont know if i'm straight or not, then a cute girl sits down next to me and i get a huge erection and i remember
<kon> Opps
<kon> sorry
<kon> remotes off
<kon> * Remote is off
<kon> :)
<hyper__ch> lokpest: because it's ~/.bashrc
<lokpest> hyper__ch: that was what I ment, dont have that either
<leif> hey thanx for the bedst gui ever
<hyper__ch> stdin: well, actually I think it does
<brandon__> thank you <stdin>
<hyper__ch> stdin: wow, getting kicked for that
<stdin> !guidlines
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidlines
<stdin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> I suggest you read that
<hyper__ch> stdin: why?
<stdin> because those are the rules of this channel
<hyper__ch> stdin: getting kicked for having sympathies with someone... that's really against the rules
<StR|Sangreal> sorry i had to restart my xserver
<brandon__> I am haveing a problem finding my vista partition number.
<hyper__ch> stdin: and if that's against the rules then it's not my place to be here
<StR|Sangreal> so what should i do about my graphics troubles?
<kon> i keep getting this error on a new install
<stdin> brandon__: anyway, I think you need to add something to vista to get it working. did you see the "External Links" at the bottom of the page I gave you?
<kon> "no rrot system is defined"
<kon> anyone know what that is?
<kon> root*
<ghostcube> StR|Sangreal, have u tried mplayer ?
<brandon__> how do I get back into vista?
<StR|Sangreal> i mean often some popups are black or flickering, some graphical effects are malfunctioning and any attempt to open video file with vlc, kaffeine, mplayer ends in either freezing of the software or it opens on the top of the desktop and cant be controlled much and some 60% of frames are black only
<kon> StR|Sangreal: Might be the wrong driver for your video card?
<kon> or outdated
<ghostcube> StR|Sangreal, sounds like a driver problem  on youre system and xard you dont need the closed drivers
<ghostcube> the opensource ones would work fine
<brandon__> <stdin>yes I saw those links, but they all seem to be refferring to before hand and not after the fact
<stdin> brandon__: does your system have a "restore" feature? It's sometimes shows before grub, like "F11 System Restore". It doesn't matter in what order you installed, as long as you setup grub last. or restore the windows bootloader and then grub
<stdin> brandon__: if you have the install CD/DVD there is an advanced/other
<stdin>  options section. Within it are options to run a startup repair
<brandon__> ok will try thanks
<snake> hi all
<cjae> what is ttf-dejavu?
<cjae> !ttf-dejavu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf-dejavu
<cjae> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cjae> ms font will ot install wither
<cjae> either
<vincenzo_> hello
<vincenzo_> none???
<airton> hello!
<airton> alguém aí fala português?
<stdin_> !pt | airton
<ubottu> airton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<airton> blz!
<lokpest> who do I not have a ~/.bashrc
<tyler_d1> add another user and steal it from that one
<blackflag> !radius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius
<lokpest> tyler_d1: why?
<lokpest> tyler_d1: if I didnt get one, why should the new one get one?
<stdin> lokpest: why are you asking then?
<lokpest> stdin: because I dont have a ~/.bashrc
<stdin> well, you or something else would have deleted it, it's there by default (coppied from /etc/skel)
<lokpest> stdin: nope, never was there from the begining... think a saw a bugreport about it
<stdin> then you know the reason
<lokpest> I just want to know how I get one! :)
<stdin> copy it from /etc/skel
<adz21c> Hi, when I try to send a signed email it immediately says I put in a badpassphrase ... but I didn't get chance to enter one. Any ideas how to solve this? (kmail kde4.2rc1)
<StR|Sangreal> ok i have removed the proprietary software
<StR|Sangreal> for graphic controlling
<StR|Sangreal> and reinstalled one package mentioned in the tutorial
<StR|Sangreal> no video software responses on my video now
<snake_> lokpest: use "ls -a ~" to see if you have it, because it's a hidden file.
<dougl> I cannot seem to install my nvidia drivers on my hardware (amd athlon 32bit/512 w/fx5700)... log = nvidia.ko failed to build!
<lokpest> snake_: I know that :)
<snake_> ok
<lokpest> so, now I should have one..
<lokpest> ah good, now I can play with aliases :---)
<wes_> is kubuntu better than opensuse?
<lokpest> "better" is only poosible to determine in a specific enviroment
<lokpest> possible*
<cuznt> i certainly like it
<cuznt> it works great on my pc and i had to start veryvery little linux knowledge
<wes_> like? kubuntu "ubuntu" or suse? kde or gnome?
<cuznt> kde
<cuznt> kubuntu 4.2 RC1
<wes_> iv been using ubuntu for 3 years. iv alwaysed used gnome as my environment. but kde 4 has me wanting to try it. but i hear the new opensuse 11 is pretty nice
<cuznt> no idea about open suse.
<cuznt> i started on the recommendation of a peep on furthurnet.org
<cuznt> lost my windowz lic when my processor and mother board crapped the cookie
<wes_> windows sucks. stick with linux
<cuznt> well i know that now
<cuznt> i dig kubuntu
<GSF1200S> even if windows was better design wise (which it isnt), based on principle Linux will always be superior
<cuznt> if i could get my webcam to work, everything will be just exactly perfect
<StR|Sangreal> lease i have just removed the proprietary ATI controller because one told me that it causes all the flickering of my videoplayers... how should i install the right opensource one? (my architecture is centrino2, distro kubuntu intrepid and videocard ati mobility radeon x1450)
<wes_> you have youre trial and error cuznt, but there is always a fix to the problems
<mihai__> anyone has an idea on how to make lexmark x2650 work on kubuntu ?
<mihai__> i've tryed installing it's software...but it won't work
<mihai__> it won't print...neither scan
<dougl> is there a way to install nvidia driver in kde?
<mihai__> dougl yes, what version of kde do you have ?
<wes_> should be prepackaged
<cuznt> well i have since installed 2 hard drives kde on each
<cuznt> use one to fix the other
<mihai__> yes, wes_'s right :) but if it doesn't work already it means that something's wrong
<dougl> mihai__, default that comes with 8.10...
<dougl> sorry forgot to mention that :)
<mihai__> so what's the prob then ?
<dougl> mihai__, I would like to install nvidia drivers but manual nvidia installer fails to build kernel module... is there somewhere in kde to install older version for my fx5700?
<ryan-c> I had good luck with the envy driver installer
<webmaren> my mouse pointer disappears when I rollover the opera tab bar, anybody heard of this problem before?
<dougl> I had a little pop up icon come up in my system tray and it had options to enable nvidia drivers - one option for current then an option for older driver = how do I get that application/utility again?
<petra> !wpa2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dougl> I am running 8.10
<webmaren> nevermind, must have been a transient, because a restart fixed it
<Ahmuck> hi.  i have a set of photos, and i need to print them 4 to a page on photo paper.  what is the best way to do this?  the best program?
<lokpest> Is it possible to let the button "attach in email" i dolphin to work with thunderbird instead of kmail?
<lokpest> hmm, this seams to be a related bugreport
<lokpest> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+question/24656
<lokpest> anyone?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Name141> I have a problem with my external not working in 8.04 LTS.   I run the install for 8.04 and it causes my external drive's light to go "red".  And it hangs.  However, I run the install for 8.10 and it doesn't hang up.  Should I try to flip off the hard drive, install the OS, upgrade it, then flip back on the HD?  Or would I be wasting my time as it wont work even after upgrade?  I have problems with 8.10.
<StR|Sangreal> please, i have uninstalled the proprietary graphic driver (i use centrino2 notebook and my videocard is ATI radeon mobile x1450)
<StR|Sangreal> how can i install the proper opensource driver?
<StR|Sangreal> with the proprietary one my videoplayer wasnt able to play vids properly
<stewart_> hmmm  quiet here  eh ?
<szrhawaii> yep very quiet
 * shadeslayer starts to brush up a storm
<shadeslayer> you want me too
<stewart_> hehe  I just found konversation amongst other things  while trying to get ubuntu to talk with my phone,  tried kde and all sorts -  then I found an up to date thread
<stewart_> all the same info just up to date repository urls:  world of difference
<stewart_> so is this channel  normally fully of general chat or nerdy chat ?
<dkkong> My KDE4 is broke after an update. It just logs into a white screen, I see my desktop, then more white screen.
<cuznt> dkkong restart x <cntl><backspace> and choose to log in on the safe mode
<yousef_> how come there is no package for ngspice?
<cuznt> then do sudo apt-get update
<cuznt> sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<dkkong> Okay, just a sec. BRB. Thanks cuznt
<cuznt> there were unresolved plasma dependancies dkkong
<szrhawaii> stewart sometimes
<yousef_> does somebody know how i can get ngspice?
<szrhawaii> yousef what are you looking to do
<yousef_> cause for some reason the package is not in the repos
<linuxguy> Hi Can anyone tell me how to get compiz-fusion working properly with the "cube" on 8.10 running Kde 4.12 please?..thanks
<yousef_> i want the ngspice engine
<yousef_> for oregano
<yousef_> circuit analysing
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<szrhawaii> yousef you got gnome or kde
<yousef_> kde
<yousef_> 3.5
<szrhawaii> did you download the package for ngspice ngspice
<yousef_> what package
<yousef_> im looking for te package ngspice
<szrhawaii> ill give you a forum and location
<szrhawaii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292856 forum
<yousef_> thnx
<szrhawaii> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=38962&package_id=31152 location
<linuxguy> yousef_, here it is :) http://ngspice.sourceforge.net/
<szrhawaii> of file
<jhutchins_lt> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<szrhawaii> then terminal it after you download this from that site sudo dpkg -i ngspice_17.0.0-1_i386.deb
<linuxguy> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jhutchins_lt> So can anyone tell me what pulseaudio does besides break sound systems?
<szrhawaii> yousef this is the file your looking for ngspice_17.0.0-1_i386.deb
<szrhawaii> yousef at this website http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=38962&package_id=31152
<yousef_> 64bit?
<yousef_> oh wait
<yousef_> ok thanx
<dkkong> No luck cuznt. I still see the desktop and the welcome to the pasmoid note, then white takes over and I can't see a thing
<szrhawaii> dkkong what did you do
<szrhawaii> just an upgrade
<szrhawaii> try looking at your download history to see what you downloaded
<szrhawaii> maybe you will find the problem
<dkkong> szrhawaii: Yeah, I was running 3, then it upgraded to 4
<cuznt> dkkong did a sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<dkkong> That too
<cuznt> RC1?
<dkkong> I don't think it's the RC1 version. It's whatever was in the repo. Honestly, I'm not quite sure how the upgrade happened. I was happy with KDE 3, but somehow got the 4 packages installed
<szrhawaii> what are the 4 packages
<dkkong> The KDE 4 packages.
<szrhawaii> why would you put kde 4 packages ontop of kde 3.5
<TimS> Is anyone here knowedgeable with graphics cards? My card (9800GT) has two DVI outs, and claims its max resolution is 2560x1600, is that per monitor or in total
<genii> TimS: 1280x800x2
<nedim> How to remove koffice-data-kde4 package? I want to install new KDE
<nedim> How to remove koffice-data-kde4 package? I want to install new KDE
<crash_art> witajcie mam taki problemik malutki
<crash_art> mianowicie chodzi o to ponieważ zakupiłem sobie w anglii laptopa advent
<crash_art> i on ma guziki od włączania wi-fi, poczty, i guzik od włączanie szybszych obrotów wentylatora
<crash_art> i żaden z nich nie chce mi działąć :/
<crash_art> tochę lipa jest bo wi-fi muszę odpalać z konsoli (ifconfig wlan0 up)
<crash_art> może ktoś mi pomoże jak to ugryść :/
<crash_art> ??
<crash_art> aha no dobra widzę szału nie ma nikt nie jest chętny do wspułpracy :[
<Freddy2> hi
<KonDTsan> ok, i have a problem. I switched my laptop to run dual screens, now i'm stuck with 640x480 res and can't get it fixed
<whking> hi
<whking> firefox in kubuntu does not look right, the tabs have graphic errors, is this common? is there a fix?
#kubuntu 2009-01-24
<Sophty> I have a bit of question about theory. Why is OpenOffice hard to install?
<DarkTan`> i've never had a problem with it
<DarkTan`> sudo apt-get install openoffice           if i'm not mistaken
<Sophty> Well, it uses tar.gz, which is not point and click, so it's not quite the MS-Office replacement.
<Sophty> Adept keeps giving me the 2.4 version
<Sophty> So did Package Manager.
<Sophty> sudo apt-get install openoffice doesn't work. Gives me "Couldn't find package openoffice"
<stdin_> Sophty: use the package openoffice.org
<stdin_> ie: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<stdin_> but it should be installed by default in K/Ubuntu
<Sophty> 2.4 is installed.
<Sophty> I want 3, which I downloaded it, but it came as a tar.gz. Hence my original question.
<stdin_> then you'll have to compile it
<Sophty> :( That seems quite un-noob friendly.
<m4v> Sophty: i suggest to wait until oo 3 gets into the official repos then
<stdin_> Sophty: you can try the .deb on http://download.openoffice.org/other.html
<Sophty> I clicked that and the download link is a tar.gz.
<DarkTan`> ok, i have a problem. I switched my laptop to run dual screens, now i'm stuck with 640x480 res and can't get it fixed
<stdin_> no, look at the page
<Sophty> Yea, match up Linux DEB and English. It gives me a file that ends in deb.tar.gz
<Sophty> Or will I have just the deb file after I extract it, without having the compile anything?
<stdin_> extract it and you'll find some .deb files in there
<Sophty> Yea, I see them. There is a metric feces ton in there. Is there one that installs the entire suite?
<stdin_> no, you'll have to install them manually
<stdin_> look at the packges you already have installed for openoffice and install the similar .debs
<Sophty> I uninstalled 2.4 so as to avoid conflict.
<stdin_> Sophty: http://pastebin.com/f774e6b31 is what I have installed, but the packages will be named differently
<Sophty> Hopefully one last question. Is it an upgrade or a new install? Should I have 2.4 installed before I start opening the DEBs
<KonDTsan> anyone know how to fix resolution problem with an ATI Radeon 200m?
<Schuenemann> Hey, all files and directories in my home dir are owned by a strange user (500). What does this mean? I can't even load X
<stdin> Sophty: with .debs it doesn't matter
<stdin> Schuenemann: this command should fix it: sudo chown -R $(whowmi):$(whoami) $HOME
<Schuenemann> stdin, I was told to change uid in /etc/passwd and /etc/groups
<Schuenemann> what do you think?
<Szadek> anyone using bespin ? if so , where to get the last version?
<stdin> don't
<jammen33> stdin: did you write the stdin plasmoid?
<Schuenemann> but I already did in /etc/passwd...
<stdin> Schuenemann: just change the owner back to you, messing with /etc/passwd and /etc/group can stop you from being able to login
<stdin> jammen33: no
<jammen33> kk
<Schuenemann> stdin, I have other distros sharing this home dir. Will that mess with them?
<Schuenemann> actually I mean what should I do considering that too
<stdin> Schuenemann: if you have other distros, then you will need to make sure all the UIDs and GIDs are the same across all. in that case, you have to edit the files. but be careful
<Schuenemann> stdin, yeah, I wasn't careful enough. I can't edit the groups file because there is uid 1000 in /etc/passwd anymore
<stdin> it's generally a bad idea to have multiple distros sharing one $HOME though
<Schuenemann> really? That was an advice when I installed slackware IIRC
<stdin> different distros can have different versions of software, and those can have incompatible config files in $HOME
<Schuenemann> hmm
<stdin> Schuenemann: you'll have to login to recovery mode, that'll give you a root shell
<Schuenemann> I already am
<Schuenemann> I used nano to change the file
<BentFrank> How can I find out which version of Kubuntu I have?  I think it's either 8.9 or 8.10.  I have KDE4.1.
<stdin> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stdin> btw, there is no version 8.9
<BentFrank> Ibex?
<Schuenemann> stdin, what should I do now? I can't edit /etc/groups because my UID doesn't exist in /etc/passwd
<stdin> BentFrank: 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, 8.04 Hardy Heron
<stdin> Schuenemann: if you're root, then you are UID 0
<stdin> BentFrank: it's <year>.<month>
<Schuenemann> sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!
<Schuenemann> that is the message
<stdin> Schuenemann: you don't need sudo if you're root
<stdin> you login to recovery mode and you are root
<BentFrank> oh!  one my first system, I started with 8.04 andupgraded to 8.10 and it has KDE4.1.  Now I'm trying a new install froman 8.10 CD and it gives me KDE4.2, which I don't want right now.  Did that come in the CD or from the first upgrade after installing?
<Schuenemann> stdin, so I end this session and leave the passwd file as it is?
<stdin> Schuenemann: as long as root is in the passwd file, you should be able to fix it from a recovery session
<Schuenemann> ok, let me try
<BentFrank> Here's my real problem...  On the new system I did System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Enable Desktop Effects.  That hosed my display and I can't revert because I can't see anything.  I can boot to root prompt and run text-based emacs (nostalgia++).  How can I fix KDE from the command line?
<stdin> BentFrank: 4.2 is not released yet, it won't be on the 8.10 CD
<stdin> edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc, find the [Compositing] section and set "Enabled=true" to "Enabled=false"
<BentFrank> stdin = best IRC helper I ever met
<stdin> nah, I just have a habit of breaking things so have to figure out how to fix them again ;)
<jammen33> i like to do that too
<jammen33> so much fun
<Schuenemann> ok, rebooting...
<Schuenemann> stdin, it was fixed, thanks
<stdin> :)
<Schuenemann> now I just get a message saying en_US isn't available
<Schuenemann> the language
<stdin> try installing language-pack-en or language-pack-en-base
<Schuenemann> that will be a problem... I don't have internet yet
<stdin> it should be on the CD
<Schuenemann> if it's a single .deb, I could download from this box
<Schuenemann> ugh, it's a metapackage
<Schuenemann> I'll leave this for now, it's just a message. I'll probably have network access soon
<Schuenemann> stdin, will I have to do this again for the other distros?
<stdin> no, it'll only install to kubuntu
<Schuenemann> sorry, I was talking about editing those files under /etc
<BluesKaj> ok, evening all ...running quassel on windows 7..strange app to setup ,just as clunky as it is on kubuntu :)
<jammen33> ooo windows 7
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta do a atm run...need some cash for tomorrow
<stdin> that's the beauty of Qt4, if you write a clunky app for linux, it's clunky on win and OSX too :)
<BluesKaj> yup, stdin /..clunky IMO anyway ...maybe you wizards won't think so :)
<stdin> nope, it's clunky
<jammen33> so any one want to buy me some ram?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jammen33> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<BentFrank> one happy camper here, thanks again stdin
<jammen33> qtparter needs a better icon
<denis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jammen33> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jammen33> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<CuriosCat> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<CuriosCat> Hrm. So there's no advantage to wiping my 8.10 ubuntu system and replacing it with Kubuntu
<CuriosCat> I already have KDE up and running :P
<jammen33> will ubuntu use multiple swap drives?
<usr> j #kubuntu-es
<usr> ups
<shadowhywind> hay all, have a slight problem. Everytime i try to log into KDM i get an xterm failsafe seassion, anyone ahve any ideas on how to fix this?
<usr> Does anyone know if they had considered to use SMPlayer as default media player for Kubuntu 9.04? It is better than Dragon Player, and Kaffeine isn't yet ported to KDE4.
<coky> does any1 know how to instal pixelview tv tuner driver?
<fumanchu182> I have an ATI 3450 and I seem to have a problem with the aticonfig program.  Everytime my puter starts up it is based on 1900x1080 but I set it to 1280x720 and the resolution is not saved.  The driver works fine, I can confirm it with glxgears and other utilties, hasy anyone else come across this?
<ZigCat> hi there
<BentFrank> shadowwhywind:  on your login screen there's a dialog for Auto/KDE/failsafe
<fumanchu182> Hello.
<ZigCat> i have a tiny lil problem with my refreshrate on a freshly installed ubutu and my geforce 6800
<megatron> alguém q tc?
<ZigCat> and i have absolutely no expirience with linux systems ~=)
<ZigCat> how do i get my first monitor (a CRT) to use 85hz instead if 60hz?
<ZigCat> in addition to that i'd like both screens to run at 1280x1024 instead of 2 different resolutions
<jammen33> are you using the nvidia settings manager?
<OxDeadC0de> zigcat install the nvidia drivers and try the nvidia configuration utility
<OxDeadC0de> aka nvidia-settings
<ZigCat> i tried
<ZigCat> i got both screens to work
<ZigCat> the TFT uses the 1280x1024
<ZigCat> but the CRT has only 1152x864 or 1360x768 to chose from
<ZigCat> and i havn't found any way to change the refreshrate of the first screen
<OxDeadC0de> zigcat I hope not but you may end up having to go into the xorg.conf and setting up metamodes manually
<ZigCat> wheeeeeeeeeee
<ZigCat> =)
<ZigCat> so, where do i find those?
<ZigCat> and how can i make sure i dont fcuk up my system? =)
<OxDeadC0de> zigcat you won't find them pre-built most likely, you'll have to make them :|
<ZigCat> okay
<OxDeadC0de> you don't.. if it does mess up, you revert the config file through a vtty
<Dr_willis> i recall a x modeline generatoer web site.. from ages ago..
<ZigCat> i googled allready, and read something about horizontal and vertical tracing and stuff
<Dr_willis> not had to use it since ive gone all lcd.
<OxDeadC0de> i had to use the modeline generator once with my lcd to get 800x600 to have the proper refresh rate (it see's two, picks the wrong one"
<OxDeadC0de> )
<ZigCat> LCDs and TFTs arn't flexible enough for my taste. u have to use the home-resolution oder a fraction of it, or it starts looking ugly
<Dr_willis> and the problem with that is?
<ZigCat> i play games and i dont have a rig to play all games at desktopresolution
<Dr_willis> i imagine in a few more years.. it will be very hard to even find CRT's any more
<ZigCat> so i have to reduce the resolution to something that makes the game work smooth-ish
<OxDeadC0de> who cares with OLED? :P
<Dr_willis> ESP-LED - light right into your brains
<ZigCat> lol
<ZigCat> and what about aliasing? =)
<jammen33> lol
<Dr_willis> You dont really  Hear much about those video 'big deals'  that were commomly argued just a year or 2 ago..
<ZigCat> think about all those stairs DIRECTLY on you retina! =)
<jammen33> esp-led
<Dr_willis> Ive not kept up with video card stuff in ages... getting where the new ones got so much power it scary.. then the games just add more leafs/shadows/stuff  flittering about.. to suck up all tha tpower
<OxDeadC0de> makes me wonder what the range is on esp-led
<Dr_willis> apt-get install kesp-frontend
<ZigCat> anyhow
<ZigCat> how do i get my screens up and running?
<jammen33> that would be nice
<ZigCat> because another thing that i dont like is, that the desktop on my main-screen is larger than i can see
<Guest99584> list
<Guest99584> nick
<Guest99584> help
<Guest99584> HELP
<Guest99584> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Guest99584> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<ZigCat> erm
<ZigCat> that was quick
<ZigCat> and there we go again
<Guest99584> help
<Guest99584> .h
<ncfi1013> i installed the user agent switcher but there is no test button so how will i know if it works?
<ZigCat> am i allowed to post weblinks in here?
<khalidmian> looking for help and assistance in setting multi display using nvidia xserver
<ncfi1013> i installed the user agent switcher but there is no test button so how will i know if it works?
<syockit> Test button?
<syockit> As soon as you selected the user agent, your browser will use that
<ZigCat> khalidmian: welcome to the club! =)
<khalidmian> ZigCat: ty
<syockit> ah, you mean like to prove it's using the user agent?
<ncfi1013> well the uas site there is test button installed with the uas in the tools menu under user agent switcher
<khalidmian> ZigCat: any suggestions help on my topic?
<ncfi1013> the browser will use it automatically so no reason for testing?
<ZigCat> not really
<ZigCat> i have some similar problems =)
<syockit> ncfi1013: hmm, the page gives a link to http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html
<khalidmian> ah lol  i seem to enable my tv and it works but i lose setting on reboot
<syockit> ncfi1013: I don't see any mention of test button
<khalidmian> when i  as to save settings to X config file it says: Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<ncfi1013> ok look at this syockit: http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/help/
<ZigCat> maybe there allready is one file with that name
<ZigCat> tried "xorg.conf.backup2" some something in that line of thought?
<khalidmian> i doubt i just installed it
<Dr_willis> kalenedrael,  you are runnng whatever x config tool.. as the root user?
<syockit> ncfi1013: Like I said, there's only a link for the test. It says to select first the UA from the uas menu. Then go to the test site if you want
<ZigCat> i just tried it
<khalidmian> looking for help and assistance in setting multi display using nvidia xserver anybody?
<ZigCat> i get the same message
<syockit> gah, I'm going to revert to Konversation. Quassel's too weird
<ZigCat> and there is no file with that name
<khalidmian> yes no file by that name
<ZigCat> hm
<ZigCat> im not able to create any files manually in that folder
<ZigCat> maybe there just a problem with the rights in there
<khalidmian> its under root
<ZigCat> i have no idea
<khalidmian> sudo gedit etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ZigCat> im new to this, too ~=)
<ZigCat> im just trying educated guesses here =)
<ZigCat> i found a website/blog about the "gtf"-command
<yao_ziyuan> there somehow is a Universal Accessibility tray icon
<yao_ziyuan> and it doesn't disappear after a reboot
<yao_ziyuan> how do i remove it?
<syockit> Can I tell apt to only ignore current upgrade? In other words, hold current upgrade until a newer upgrade comes
<BentFrank> Installing NX on Kubuntu 8.10.  It wants to know if I have one of (redhat, suse, mandrake, debian, solaris, fedora).  I think debian - is that right?
<yao_ziyuan> sorry i didn't receive any possible replies
<yao_ziyuan> how do i remove the Universal Accessibility tray icon?
<amelie> anybody who speaks spanish here?
<Dr_willis> No Hoblo
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amelie> i don't want spanish help
<amelie> i just want to chat with some spanish speaking person
<amelie> :(
<amelie> nobody?
<Dr_willis> So try those 2 channels then? :)
<syockit> hmm, then I should go to #ubuntu-ja ...
<amelie> well, finally the language doesn't matter at all...
<syockit> ...but no one's there!
 * Dr_willis goes to #ubuntu-HotBabes
<syockit> oh, it was ubuntu-jp
<amelie> ok.. bye then...
<syockit> no ones on HotBabes...
<syockit> even if there are, they would be text-only
<Dr_willis> They all ran away when You joined. :)
<syockit> #ubuntu's having massive flood
<Dr_willis> It is? i dident see it
<syockit> your monitor's too big
<syockit> Mine is 7.8"
<syockit> dtchen: About phonon and pa: did that mean you just set it to prefer pulseaudio over alsa?
<dtchen> syockit: i didn't set anything in jaunty
<dtchen> i just installed kubuntu-desktop, and it worked
<syockit> dtchen: you mean, you installed from scratch? you didn't have kubuntu intrepid before?
<dtchen> syockit: i did not, no
<dtchen> i had ubuntu feisty -> gutsy -> hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty
<dtchen> in jaunty, i installed kubuntu-desktop
<dtchen> (it's intentional; i'm debugging a pulseaudio interaction issue)
<syockit> oh. Maybe it had a conf script in that package. I ought to try it one day...
<\kira> I get a error while installing that it cant mount the things it just formatted, any ideas?
<syockit> kwsk
<\kira> kwsk?
<\kira> ''adsf
<\kira> opps
<\kira> nevermind that last line
<syockit> sorry, used wrong abbr at wrong place
<syockit> I mean, details plz?
<\kira> well. I manually partitioned my drives, and when it goes about formatting them, after it returns that it cant mount them. Is this a usual thing?
<\kira> I have the options to go back or continue
<pulaski> hello, I've been over to #apache and #python with this question but it may be appropriate here as ubuntu apache configuration files seem to be set up in a unique way.  I need to change the cgi directive to enable apache to read python scripts.  The directive I changed resides in /etc/apache2/sites-available.  Is this correct?
<Dr_willis> \kira,  ive see it befor where after partioning a disk. the system has to reboot to see the changes.
<stdin> pulaski: all you need to do is add ExecCGI to the Directory directive and add something like "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi"
<\kira> Okay, ill try just ignoring it after I finish checking the disk for defects
<Dr_willis> I normally leave a part of the hd unpartitoned/unallocated and let the installer auto-allocate that space.. or let it use the whole drive. :)
<Dr_willis> or i make my own layout by hand  befor i start the installer
<pulaski> stdin: Thanks for responding.  I've done that.  You can take a look at the directive here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/101094/
<\kira> well, my last installation was working, but it froze half way through loading, then after a hard reset, I got a grub 18 error. My home partition is still intact, so I wanted to use it as my home directory for my new installation
<Dr_willis> You can always just mount /home to its proper place after installing.
<\kira> Get home on friday, cant wait to play wow, turn on computer to see a grub error :( My day has sucked so far
<jammen33> sad
<\kira> lol
<Dr_willis> No idea what grub 18 is. - i dont recall that one :)
<jammen33> i think it means it cant find the menu.list
<jammen33> or something like that
<stdin> pulaski: you don't nees a ScriptAlias if your document root is /home/mike/public_html, and I think you need to move AddHandler out of the Directory directive, I have mine in the bottom of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<\kira> basically, yea. The actual error was more complicated to understand
<Dr_willis> thats possible if the drives have some how moved I guess.
<\kira> the person who was using the system at the time said it just crashed while booting
<\kira> then started giving the grub error
<\kira> I tried to mount my / partition from a live cd, and it was corrutp
<\kira> *corrput
<\kira> so im guessing thats why it couldnt find the boot files in the first 8 gigs
<pulaski> \kira: Ok thanks for taking a look.  I won't take anymore of your time.  I have a couple other ideas to try.
<jammen33> taht could be the problem
<\kira> pulaski: wrong person
<DaSkreech> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<DaSkreech> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<\kira> um... after checking the disk, the machine didnt even give any output, it just restarted
<\kira> is that okay?
<angel> canal español?
<syockit> !kubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es
<syockit> cheh
<angel> ok
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<syockit> I see
<pulaski> stdin: thanks.  that's someting else I can try.
<angel> ok
<syockit> Now learnt a new thing
<syockit> but maybe regular users like me shouldn't abuse the bot
<DaSkreech> Anyone having kmail crashes ?
<DaSkreech> hola angel
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I have it not crashing, does that help? (;
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: If you can remember the last time you updated then yes
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: compiled yesterday (;)
<DaSkreech> Blast
<syockit> dtchen: Output of your said command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108870/
<syockit> dtchen: Redone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108871/
<dtchen> syockit: are you using `pulseaudio -D -vv'? a *lot* of verboseness is missing...
<syockit> yup
<syockit> dtchen: should I install pulseaudio-dbg?
<DaSkreech> Stop krashing Kmail!!!
<dtchen> syockit: you'll probably need more than that. Are all the necessary dependencies installed?
<DaSkreech> hi qcjn
<syockit> dtchen: probably not. I need to go through my pulseaudio installs again
<qcjn> hi DaS
<qcjn> i'm messing around with xcfe and compiz
<DaSkreech> Cool
<qcjn> i wanted to try xcfe, but i've installed compiz icon, and i think this starts compix automatically, and i,d like to close it. Cause it makes my computer a bit slower ?
<DaSkreech> metacity --replace
<qcjn> thats it ? "in the terminal" ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<qcjn> ok
<syockit> dtchen: still the same after installing pulseaudio-*. Gonna restart. brb
<qcjn> yes sir...thanks
<qcjn> and if i'd like it back..same thing or what
<Dr_willis> I always use the 'fusion-icon' tool to enable/disable compiz
<qcjn> Dr_willis: i don't see where in the fusion icon
 * Tm_T just uses Kwin <3
<Dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_willis> install it. and run it with 'fusion-icon'
<qcjn> nop, metacity --replace didn't worked
<qcjn> it froze ! had to restart xwindow
<qcjn> so Dr_willis how to stop with the icon..i have it ..rightclick/quit ?
<Dr_willis> what froze?
<Dr_willis> i normally run fusion-icon  from a terminal with 'fusion-icon &' if i recall...   it has right click menus to set things
<cjae> wow got 4.2 desktop sweet
<cjae> but why is my panel bar two inches to short on right side?
<qcjn> seems to be xwindow..couldn't do anything
<TraceRoute> does tab completion not work in konsole or something? because it will only list stuff in the current directory. I can't use it for aptitude to list stuff in the repositories
<Dr_willis> I think more advnaced tab completion features need to be enabled in the .bashrc or .bash_profile
<TraceRoute> is this something new because it never use to be like that, Its still the same way in gnome anyhow
<Dr_willis> try from a shell  '         . /etc/bash_completion   '
<Dr_willis> see if it works after that.
<Dr_willis> could be the Konsole is running .bashrc instead of .bash_profile or somthing like that
<qcjn> thanks guys, i've just took off the burning window, and it's fast enough, so it's ok
<qcjn> but now i'm going to sleep
<qcjn> so good night all
<nemesis_> hi
<nemesis_> as these
<TraceRoute> Dr_willis weird, not sure why it wasn't enabled
<TraceRoute> but i noticed not working after upgrading kdebindings
<stdin> TraceRoute: try doing "source /etc/bash_completion"
<DaSkreech> cjae: Just lengthen it
<stdin> TraceRoute: if it works after that check your ~/.bashrc, it should have something like "if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then . /etc/bash_completion; fi"
<Dr_willis> '  . /etc/bash_completion   '
<Dr_willis> is same as  source  :) the . is a shortcut for 'source'
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: if it has a space after it
<Dr_willis> and it does. :)
<Dr_willis> actually  i cut/pasted that from the .bashrc
<Dr_willis> use of the source command would be more clear i agree
<Dr_willis> but its good to rember the 'trick' since i seeit a lot in othe rshell scripts as we
<TraceRoute> well it works now
<TraceRoute> just odd to me why it stopped
<stdin> I think it was enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc some time, but that changed a couple releases ago
<TraceRoute> ah ok
<TraceRoute> but it still works fine on my gnome box and i never had to do anything, it is just something to do with konsole?
<stdin> no, it's bash. nothing to do with konsole
<Dr_willis> Its possible its a 'Konsile isrunning a  shell, vs a LOGIN shell' type issue also.
<Dr_willis> try it in xterm, see if it works.   try it in 'xterm -ls'  see if it works
<TraceRoute> yeah works fine in xterm
<Dr_willis> does it work in xterm -ls ?
<TraceRoute> yes
<stdin> starting xterm after sourcing /etc/bash_completion would work, as the environment should be preserved
<Dr_willis> Its working in here under xterm, and konsole.
<TraceRoute> ew does ur alls logout logo look like this? http://www.mypicx.com/01242009/logout_logo/
<TraceRoute> I'm using kde4.2 I guess it changed with i updated
<TraceRoute> when*
<Dr_willis> i dont even use kde 4.2 :)
<DaSkreech> Boooo
 * jammen33 screams
 * Dr_willis giggles like a schoolgirl
<jammen33> i wonder when the alphas fro kde 5.0 will come out?
 * Dr_willis waits for Service pack 1
<RurouniJones> what masochist would try kde 5.0 alphas
<jammen33> how much ram will it need?
<jammen33> kde 4 double
<jammen33> will 5 doulbe that?
<Dr_willis> exponetial
<Dr_willis> :)
<jammen33> ic
<Dr_willis> 2, 4, 8  16 32, 64,
<Dr_willis> 128. 256
<jammen33> so about 2TB?
<jammen33> :)
<Dr_willis> for the icon cache.. yea 2tb :)
<jammen33> must me some icons
<jammen33> be*
<syockit> dtchen: you still here? I think my pulseaudio is still not working
<syockit> dtchen: probably policykit packages missing
<syockit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/265010 says it's user error, but how come?
<jammen33> !enligthenment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enligthenment
<jammen33> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jammen33> !E
<jammen33> well it said or "E"
<Dr_willis> Its also known simply as 'E' or "E17"
<jammen33> i kno
<faileas> jammen33: look up opengeu. its outdated but its a nice, integrated ubuntu derivative that uses enlightenment
<Dr_willis> geubuntu, opengeu, gos,
<Dr_willis> i forget what ones still exist, or have changed names. :)
<jammen33> openGEU 8.04.1
<Dr_willis> Yea -  think Gebuntu became OpenGEU
<faileas> yup, they are skipping 8.10 and going straight to 9.04
 * faileas tried 8.04, it was NICE
<Dr_willis> Ijust skipp anything using E17
<Dr_willis> :)
<faileas> Dr_willis: i try everything once ;p
<faileas> then i stick to what works for me
<jammen33> how did the ice cold flagpoll work out?
<jammen33> nvm
<faileas> jammen33: lol
<Kaiseran> hello everyone
<Kaiseran> need some help with kubuntu installation
<Kaiseran> pls
<Kaiseran> I am getting a buffer I/O error on dev sr0 everytime i try to install off the CD
<TeLLuS> directly when starting maybe it is the player or later in the installation maybe it is a problem with the cd, is it clean, is there not a checksum checker at the bootup from the cd, try another cd
<Kaiseran> i've tried 3 different cd's
<Kaiseran> it is after the initial screen the errors start coming up
<Kaiseran> then it goes uptil the stage of hardware driver installation and then stops
<Dr_willis> got a thumbdrive? if so try  unetbootin to make a bootable/installable usb-boot media?
<Kaiseran> i've to reboot my laptop to start again
<Kaiseran> naaa, it is a CD/DVD drive
<TeLLuS> tried change cable or player?
<Kaiseran> its a laptop
<TeLLuS> any other way too boot it? USB maybe?
<Dr_willis> I would make a thumbdr0ve to install from.. or try the alternative installer cd
<Kaiseran> never used a usb drive to install kubuntu
<Dr_willis> thats all i use noa a days
<Dr_willis> a lot faster :)
<Dr_willis> if you use the ubuntu-usb-disk tool you can make one with a persistant save/home also.. but unetbootin tool cant do that.. yet
<ashok> i want driver for nvidia 8200g
<dwidmann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kriox> hi people...
<dwidmann> hi
<kriox> i have the kubuntu 8.04 whit kde 3.5.6 and after an upload dolphin appare me in a english instead of italian
<kriox> there is a solution?
<dwidmann> kriox: not sure if it's the same in the kde3 version of dolphin, but in the kde4 version you can change language by going to help -> switch application language
<kriox> i have tried in linguage from sistem settin but nothing change
<kriox> but you are tolking abaut one menu' of dolphin
<dwidmann> yep
<kriox> dwidmann: i' find but there is not the italian option's
<kriox> it's is very srange
<kriox> sorry strange
<dwidmann> strange indeed
<Dr_willis> indeed  strange indeed it is.
<syockit> Um, quick recap on how to pass parameters to program in a script?
<Dr_willis> that ABS guide has examples.. but  the basics i recall are $0 $1 $2 and so forth.
<syockit> I'm wrapping opera with a script, but somehow of I set that script as default browser, it doesn't turn out right
<Dr_willis> what ya trying to do exactly
<syockit> maybe $1 will do?
<Dr_willis> it may be quoteing/quotes getting removed issues.
<Dr_willis> make the script echo the  commands to see what its getting - perhaps
<syockit> $1 did the trick!
<syockit> Now i can go on link clicking spree on this channel
<kriox> i have said something wrong .....:-)) sorry for my english
<Dr_willis> hmm.. xchat here has an entry for opera allready :)
<syockit> Ohoo... while I've been jumping from one IRC client to another. End up going back to Konversation
<syockit> You using opera 10?
<Dr_willis> I was using the opera beta on windows.. not sure  what i got on linux right now
<eagles0513875> hi Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> hi
<eagles0513875> someone was using opera 10 the other day and it kept crashing for them btw syockit
<syockit> eagles0513875: I don't experience crashes, but have glitches with other things: scim, and keyboard becoming unusable suddenly
<eagles0513875> i dont use internet much on my testing rig so i dunno
<eagles0513875> are you on the stable 4.1.3 or what ever the latest stable version of kde is
<syockit> 4.2RC1
<syockit> for some idiot like me, RC == stable!!
<syockit> yay
<etfb> Just installed Intrepid on an Acer Aspire 8920.  Cam
<eagles0513875> lol im on 4.2 lol
<etfb> Can't make the trackpad work the way I like.
<eagles0513875> not stable but getting there
<etfb> Anyone know what I should do?  Every time I touch the trackpad to move the mouse, it thinks I'm left-clicking.
<etfb> Driving me insane!  (Short trip.)
<etfb> Then I need to get the sound to work without crashing Linux, of course, but that's for once the mouse has stopped irritating me...
<PyleDriver> how do i edit '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'? the tutorial i'm reading says 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' but it says the 'gedit' command isn't found
<syockit> That's probably something to do with the default settings for the trackpad
<syockit> PyleDriver: in kubuntu, you use kate instead of gedit
<PyleDriver> syockit: helpful information. thanks
<syockit> etfb: try to look if there's already a bug reported for your model
<etfb> PyleDriver: Most of the stuff you see is for Gnome, not KDE.  You learn to translate their false assumptions after a while.
<syockit> false assumptions ;)
<etfb> syockit: Google didn't find much, but my Google-fu is lacking.
<eagles0513875> syockit: instead of editing xorg.conf wouldnt it be easier to run dpkg and reconfigure it
<eagles0513875> etfb: www.google.com/linux
<eagles0513875> try that out etfb
<syockit> what was he doing anyway?
<syockit> he == another assumption made ;)
<PyleDriver> it's the english language's fault for not having an acceptable gender-neutral term
<Dr_willis> 'Shemale'
<Dr_willis> 'shim'
<Dr_willis> :)
<syockit> Good, let's move to get that word approved as standard english! !ot
<etfb> Dr_willis: I quite like "he or she or it", abbreviated to "h'orsh'it"...
<PyleDriver> i second that
<etfb> (Someone's going to go all !language on me now, I can tell.  But it was worth it.)
<Dr_willis> !ohmy | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Dr_willis> :)
<etfb> Curse you, you fiend!!!  (heh heh heh)
<syockit> Gosh, it's really tough to get this build system right
<etfb> So anyhow: my google/linux-fu is even weaker than my google-fu today.  I want the trackpad not to register a mouse click when I touch the main mousing area.  Used to be a way to do it with ksynaptics, but that seems not to be in the repositories for Intrepid.  Any clues?
<syockit> hmm, how about tpconfig?
<kanniball> hi!
<kanniball> how can i change my system locale?
<etfb> syockit: Haven't heard of it.  I'll try it.
<syockit> okay, tpconfig wrong
<syockit> etfb: don't
<syockit> it's no GUI. might better of get gsynaptics
<etfb> syockit: Resolutely not trying tpconfig; gotcha!
<syockit> but before you do anything... let's research this more thoroughly okay
<_gl_> Hi, I am new to kubuntu, but I noted that suse updates to kde4 are way more common than those for kubuntu, am I missing a repository? If so which one>
<Dr_willis> see the repo/docs mentioned int he topic perhaps?
<Dr_willis> I dont keep up wth the kde 4 releases that much
<_gl_> Sorry I do not understand what you mean "repo/docs in the topics"
<kanniball> _gl_: in the kubuntu page you have news about new released KDE versions, and the repository information
<_gl_> OK
<kanniball> _gl_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.4
<Dr_willis> See topic :)
<syockit> ksynaptics missing is probably due to all the fiasco with xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> I was thinkig ksynaptics is a bit outdated now..
<_gl_> Thank you kanniball
<Dr_willis> There was some other tools to replace it. but i dont rember what it was called
<syockit> etfb: meanwhile try looking for it at other places: ubuntuforums.org, launchpad.net etc
<syockit> etfb: not forgetting wiki.ubuntu.com
<nahy> hello. i want clean up my disc space. what should i do? is there any document that fully describe?
<syockit> etfb: You might have to follow the guidelines in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<syockit> nahy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920 is just one of them
<nahy> thank you
<syockit> Actually you can get lots of hits for that by googling 'ubuntu clean up'
<nahy> aha. thank u again
<nahy> it's talking about synaptic. nothing about adept?
<etfb> syockit: That seems to be what I needed; thanks.  Gotta reboot now, believe it or not (I swear, it's like Windows 95 around here today...)
<syockit> etfb: I didn't remember having to reboot... oh, maybe you wanted to reload the fdi. oh well
<nahy> syockit: it's talking about synaptic. nothing about adept?
<syockit> syockit: no, this is synaptics, the touchpad driver
<syockit> Sometimes I wonder if they are exhausted of naming resources
<nahy> i cant understand what you mean
<techbw> why would one need synaptics touchpad drivers in kubuntu?  Kubuntu should support touchpad out of box.
<syockit> "Google Chrome"! What? I have been living with mozilla's chrome, don't wan't the name to be used for another browser!
<syockit> techbw: driver is already there, but method for customizing isn't
<syockit> and some people have them behave erratically by default
<techbw> ok I understand, what do you want to customise, because most of the functions for setting the touchpad can be found under system settings->keyboard and mouse
<syockit> I can't find it :(
<syockit> There are only general mouse settings, nothing specific to the touchpad
<syockit> (Mine isn't a touchpad, technically)
<Dr_willis> what is it then?
<Dr_willis> a 'dont touch pad' ?
<techbw> what kind of device is it, is it more a tablet? or one of those directional joystick thingies
<Dr_willis> :)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> if i unplug my second battery on my notebook guidance power manager don't see it... it shows allready two bats connected..
<noaXess> any idea to force recheck?
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. 2 batteries?
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> a main bat and a bat that i can insert into the dvd-bay
<Dr_willis> isent that special
<Dr_willis> :P
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> hm.. an other prob, my kwin is eating 40%+ cpu
<syockit> Yeah, it's the directional joystick thing, known as the trackpoint (http://xkcd.com/243/)
<acetoline> how can i remove stubborn processes from memory?
<techbw> talking about batteries, how can one extend battery life while not on mains in kubuntu, where can I set schemes for say disabling wireless
<acetoline> those that won't die with kill.
<_gl_> Hmm... I added the repository and nothing updates....
<_gl_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<_gl_> any ideas?
<techbw> have you tried sudo apt-get update, and are there any errors
<_gl_> will do, thanks, I am used to suse, not kubuntu
<bendie> Hi everybody! I like to install the KDE 4.2 RC packages on my Kubuntu 8.10 but it wants to remove KOffice 1.6.3. Why? It doesn't even install the new koffice...
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was some issues with koffice.
<Dr_willis> i  thought the URL in the topc mentions it.
<techbw> have you tried sudo apt-get purge koffice
<bendie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1 says there are issues with koffice2. I've only got koffice 1.6 installed on my system and I want to keep it there...
<techbw> ah! I see, then find a archived 1.6.3 and download that, once you have 8.10 installed, then install the 1.6.3
<kanniball> can anybody explain me why i run "locale" command in console, I have the locale setted right, but in the X session (Konsole) it's not setted in LANG, and as POSIX on other items?
<techbw> had to do that with flash, for some or other reason flash 10 has issues on kubuntu 8.04 don't know about 8.10
<kanniball> I've searched around, but can't find a solution
<techbw> http://download.kde.org/stable/koffice-1.6.3/src/koffice-1.6.3.tar.bz2
<syockit> eww, no better solution? I'd hate having to install from source
<syockit> currently, I can't apt-get it due to kformula being missing
<techbw> lol, busy looking for a deb now
<techbw> do you have an old entry for a repo, then add that repo into your new 8.10 and try install that way
<syockit> I think only kformula is broken, the depends needs tweaking
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever used Koffice
<syockit> I only want the spreadsheet though.
<techbw> found one
<techbw> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17969240/koffice_1.6.3-6ubuntu3_all.deb
<techbw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/sparc/koffice/1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3
<bendie> techbw: thanks for your help. I don't use koffice much, only kspread and I just hoped that somebody from the RC1-packagers (apachelogger?) might tell me a reason why it has to be removed when installing the 4.2 RC1 - packages...
<techbw> no problem
<bendie> I don't see any reason in this. Maybe it's a packaging bug?
<noaXess> is there the nvidia driver 180.22 available in any kubuntu repos? i can find just 180.11
<techbw> one of those ppl will have to answer that q, that is far over my head
<Guest73878> is there for some way i can access my mother computer bypassing routers or whatever in the middle? i mean, that she can open the connecction somehow just clicking somewhere?
<techbw> how can I enable the 3 button mouse emulation in kubuntu, I had a mouse plugged into the laptop when I installed, so it did not give me this option during the install
<Dr_willis> i wonder if that goto-my-pc thing works with linux and windows...
<_gl_> Still no joy.  sudo apt-get update does not list the kde4 repository
<techbw> was there any errors, and did you add the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_gl_> I added the repo with adept
<techbw> what version of kubuntu you using
<_gl_> the one that came with kubuntu (is it 4.1.3?)
<techbw> 8.04 and 8.10 already have kde4 apps in the repos by default
<_gl_> Hm... but not 4.1.4
<_gl_> I guess...
<sunshine> How to switch from kdm to gdm i installed gdm and configured it as my default, but it is not starting at bootup. I'm only coming to a console login.
<techbw> version of kde 4 in 8.04 is 8.0.14
<techbw> sorry 4.0.14
<techbw> don't know about 8.10
<noaXess> sunshine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<techbw> but I doubt they are though
<_gl_> techbw: shown in synaptic is 4.1.3, but adding the repo for 4.1.4 does not show updates
<xanax``> what package should I install in Synaptic to install KDE4 ?
<Greenery> how to format my usb drive in Kubuntu?
<techbw> KDE 4.2 Release Candidate 1 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty". Packages for Kubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid" are compiling and will be available shortly, check back soon if they are not all available when you read this. Read more for details.
<_gl_> techbw: that explains it all. Many thanks!
<techbw> sorry i see 4.1.4
<techbw> not 4.2
<gerry_> hello
<faileas> techbw: on the experimental repo the version is 4.1.96, which is rc1 ;)
<techbw> he is looking for kde4.1.4 which is available.
<techbw> do you have these repos?
<techbw> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ experimental main
<techbw> deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ experimental main
<techbw> for kde4.1.4 you can see all about at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/experimental.html
<syockit> 4.1.4 is gonna be the last for 4.1 afaik
<syockit> and kubuntu lads are preparing 4.2 for backports
<techbw> I would like to thank the Ubuntu guys if they are in the room here, for such good work, I have been using kubuntu on and off for a while, and just made the leap of no longer dual booting, Kubuntu has come a long way good work guys
<acetoline> techbw: same here, I'm always on linux now.
<sunshine> techbw: these are debian repos i doubt you would like to install this
<techbw> there are still a few things that could be done to improve it though, like support for tablets, it is hard to get them working correctly, I am sure there is other hardware with issues
<techbw> is kubuntu not of debian origin, we using the debian installers?
<syockit> Work is on for tablet support. But more input from tablet users are needed.
<faileas> techbw: there's some differences
<syockit> Not to mention legacy serial tablets
<faileas> generally mixing packages between distros isn't recommended
<knusperfrosch> how do i find out to which package a file belongs to?
<techbw> Eye candy is ok fine, for now, more work needs to go into supporting hardware. OH! and don't forget software to replace those window$ apps like PS CS4 and the like, the gimp just does not cut it for me
<techbw> _gl_:http://www.kde.org/info/4.1.4.php
<knusperfrosch> techbw: so why don't you stay with windows and use the programm you need for your work(PS CS4)?
<faileas> techbw: there's always wine ;)
<faileas> though..
<techbw> I have a computer specifically for work, and CS4 does not work on wine :-) was reading your mind
 * faileas dosen't like gimp much, i just use paint.net in a vm ;)
<techbw> The program is fine, but once you are used to doing things one way, then moving from Photoshop to Gimp or paint.net, is kinda difficult,,, I took years in finding my way around PS and don't want to have to learn, so for work I stay with PS, but I guess one day PS will eventually have a port for linux, as linux grows
<xanax``> what package should I install in Synaptic to install KDE4 ?
<techbw> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<xanax``> ok
<xanax``> i don't see it in synaptic (though I added http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu to the repository list)
<techbw> what version of kubuntu you using?
<xanax``> ubuntu 8.10
<osotogari> just a quick question
<techbw> kde4 should already be in repo. you shouldn't have to add another repo for it, I actually think kde4 is the default for 8.10 not sure on that
<osotogari> why when i insert my usb external hard disk is it owned by root?
<etfb> Trying to get sound working in my shiny new Acer Aspire 8920.  One of the step-by-step intructions assumes there's a device called /dev/snd/hwC0D0, but the only ones I have in /dev/snd start with pcm, not hw.  What does all that mean?
<techbw> xanax'':yes kde4 is default on 8.10
<syockit> etfb: where'd you get the steps from?
<etfb> http://jan.saell.org/blog/archives/30
<etfb> Requires upgrading to the latest ALSA (already on there, so that's easy) and using something called hda-verb
<syockit> sadly, that looks quite old. Especially, there are major changes regarding hardware detection from 8.04 to 8.10
<etfb> syockit: It's recent -- late 2008.  Could have sworn it mentioned 8.10, but I guess it can't have.  D'oh!
<etfb> So what are the changes, and can I have sound please?  There'll be a new Battlestar Galactica to download soon, and I don't lipread very well!
 * etfb sighs melodramatically and wishes upgrading could be easy, just once...
<syockit> etfb: Can you tell me the version of your alsa? maybe a dpkg -I alsa
<saiy> hello everyone
<etfb> syockit: The one ending in 17, whatever that is.  Hang on, checking...
<etfb> syockit: 1.0.17 apparently
<syockit> you're right, intrepid still doesn't have 18 backported
<syockit> oh well
<sashaye> Hi
<saiy> hi
<syockit> etfb: I don't recommend it, but you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<syockit> It's a long journey of source compiling
<etfb> syockit: What will that get me in the end?  I don't mind compiling stuff if there's a chance it will lead to something worthwhile.
<sashaye> hey what are you guys talking about?
<syockit> etfb: dunno. Try https://code.launchpad.net/~janvitus/+archive and add it to sources
<sashaye> Are you talking about a program ?
<syockit> etfb: btw, post your " lsmod | grep snd " output
<syockit> sashaye: troubleshooting sound error
<sashaye> guys I have a question
<sashaye> I have recently changed to ubuntu
<sashaye> and there is no sound
<etfb> syockit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108936/
<syockit> talk about coincidence
<acetoline> sashaye: was there any sound before? :p
<syockit> etfb: ps -ef | grep pulse      and see if you have pulse running
<sashaye> ya
<sashaye> it was fine before
<sashaye> but now no sound :(
<acetoline> give specs
<etfb> syockit: Not there.  What's pulse?
<acetoline> model of sound card, hardware specs, etc.
<syockit> etfb: an audio daemon. evil daemons out to cause you evil!!
<syockit> etfb: anyways, can you try janvitus's alsa packages?
<xanax`> i have Intrepid and i would like to install KDE 4.2 but it's not listed in synaptic... (though i added the repository)
<sashaye> ahh
<sashaye> 1 GB RAM
<Aranel> is there any way to use animated wallpaper for KDE4? I saw something named "plasma animated wallpaper" but didnt get it
<sashaye> Acer - aspire 3690
<sashaye> 79 GB memory
<etfb> syockit: Doing that now.  Can't remember how to put in the authentication, but it's upgrading without it, so I'll cope.
<syockit> etfb: fyi I dont have no alsa nonsense on my PC. I wonder if it's needed?
<syockit> it's built in to the kernel i think
<m_tadeu> hi
<sashaye> hi
<sashaye> do you guys have any idea how to get the sound on this laptop
<m_tadeu> each time I connect my camera, I can only access to the card through digikam
<syockit> etfb: My pc's also snd_hda_intel
<m_tadeu> the camera doesn't show in dolphin
<sashaye> I shouldnt have switched from Windows
<sashaye> at least everything worked
<sashaye> the only prob with it is viruses
<sashaye> and the way it goes slow if its not a high powered machine
<syockit> etfb: meanwhile, can you try aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav ?
<syockit> woops, I forgot you can't aplay if alsa-utils is not installed
<xanax`> is KDE 4.2 going to be released in a few days ?
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<syockit> etfb: What's your " lspci | grep Audio "? I wanna know the device name
<etfb> Gaaah!  If I install alsa-utils, it will UNINSTALL a bunch of stuff like the kernel, the network manager, etc etc.  Must be a broken package or something weird.
<sashaye> ok the sound thing is still not working
<etfb> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<syockit> sashaye, like acetoline said, you need to give details of your computer
<sashaye> ok
<syockit> oho, mine's 82801G (ICH7 Family).
<etfb> Still no sound, btw.  I keep feeling I should be rebooting to get this working, but that's probably my atrophied Windows instincts...
<MetaMorfoziS> I have disk usage problem. Exactyl with sysklogd. I have put dash before every relevant line, but it's still writes disk at every minute when a cronjob runs
<MetaMorfoziS> Can anybody help me? What about recompiling or upgrading to syslog-ng?
<MetaMorfoziS> (under recompiling i hope there are some configure option for disk usage)
<sashaye> Celeron M / 1.6GHz / 15.4" / 1280x800 / 70 GB / 1GB
<etfb> sashaye: That's the Linux equivalent of a/s/l, isn't it!   Something like cpu/ghz/vdu/res/hd/ram...  Except, for trouble-shooting sound, it would be more useful to know the make and model, and anything you've found out about the sound card or chipset.
<syockit> etfb: Btw if you still have your old alsa tools, can you try ' aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav '?
<etfb> syockit: I did.  No results.
<etfb> (Oh, and I put in something other than login.wav, because that doesn't exist on my system)
<sashaye>   Acer Aspire 3690 Notebook - Intel Celeron M 520 1.6GHz, 1GB DDR2, 70GB, 15.4" WXGA CrystalBrite, DVD-Writer, 802.11g, Ununtu LTs 8.04- I think
<sashaye> ok then
<syockit> etfb: and the command returns with nothing at all? it just exits like that?
<etfb> Oh, I think it thinks it's playing, I just hear nothing.
<sashaye> so where do I go to find out those stuff
<syockit> I see another Acer Aspire user here with sound trouble
<syockit> etfb: If you think it's playing, try this:  alsamixer -Dhw
<etfb> When I first started after I installed Intrepid, the first time it tried to use knotify to play a sound, it crashed the machine, then it warned me, something about aRTS, but like a fool I didn't take note.
<Dr_willis> I got an AcerAspireOne using EEEbuntu  - sound woks here
<syockit> sashaye: open terminal, type in this and enter: lspci | grep Audio
<syockit> aRTS it says!
<etfb> syockit: Pretty DOS graphics!  Brings back memories.  What am I looking for?  Nothing significant seems to be muted.
<syockit> oh, the blasphemy
<etfb> syockit: A significant incantation?
<syockit> etfb: and try the aplay thing again
<syockit> etfb: it worked for some people. Maybe not you
<etfb> syockit: I played a longer .wav.  It definitely sat there, thinking it was entertaining me with some exciting noises, but my ears were not fooled.
<syockit> etfb: I can only guess there was a regression after update to 2.6.27 kernel
<syockit> There's a bug for that, unconfirmed though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/288597 . I don't think it should belong to alsa-utils
<sashaye> no :(
<sashaye> it does not work
<syockit> etfb: What codec does it use? cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec
<syockit> sashaye: that was for listing the hardware it uses. Please paste the output over here
<sashaye> sashaye@sashaye-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<sashaye> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<etfb> syockit: Realtek AC889 and/or LSI ID 1040
<etfb> (sorry, ALC889; not used to this keyboard yet)
<syockit> don't know why they don't got ctrl-c for konversation
<syockit> sashaye: that's the same as mine. Maybe codecs different.
<sashaye> maybe
<syockit> sashaye: in terminal, do : alsamixer -Dhw
<syockit> sashaye: what audio player do you have? try amaroking something
<sashaye> sashaye@sashaye-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<sashaye> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sashaye> sorry was trying to paste something
<sashaye> │ Card: HDA Intel                                                                                               │
<sashaye> │ Chip: Realtek ALC883                                                                                          │
<sashaye> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                 │
<sashaye> │ Item: Master [dB gain=-19.50]                                                                                 │
<sashaye> │
<etfb> Do I want to install pulseaudio, do you think?
<syockit> sashaye: try playing something. confirm if sounds play or not
<syockit> etfb: I'm guessing that pulse won't solve this one, but since you don't have one already, do try
<syockit> and all the modules as well too
<sashaye> Rythmbox Music player
<etfb> Yep, seems to be doing that.  While I'm at it, how do I put that janvitus guy's OpenPGP key on my system so his stuff counts as authenticated?
<syockit> I'm not sure about openPGP stuff, I always ignore them for launchpad ppa (bad practice :) )
<sashaye> no sound
<etfb> syockit: So what can pulse do for me?  Is there an equivalent of "aplay [filename]" that might work?
<etfb> (Sorry I'm asking so many simple questions.  I've been cleaning the house all day and my brain is totally burned.  I can barely even remember how to spell Gooooogle, let alone use it.)
<syockit> etfb: they're not trivial questions IMO. Pulse is just a sound server, I don't think it works if the driver itself is malfunctioning
<syockit> sashaye: any sound yet?
<sashaye> no
<syockit> drats
<syockit> etfb: After installing pulseaudio, you may need to restart to get it working. but don't restart now
<etfb> OK, first principles.  That error message that mentioned aRTS or something.  Does that mean anything to you?  It seems like the driver crashed the machine, so something clever went and disabled it so it wouldn't do it again.  Can I start there?
<syockit> etfb: try pulseaudio -D -vv
<syockit> etfb: did you upgrade from kde3.5 ?
<syockit> oh, I also have arts
<syockit> etfb: wait, I forgot your ubuntu version again
<syockit> 8.10 was it
<etfb> Nope.  Pure install.  Bought the laptop today and it had Vista on it, which I have taken a vow by the great god Google never to touch.  I stuck the Kubuntu CD in and installed.
<etfb> Yep, 8.10.
<syockit> someone's on the door, brb
<etfb> That pulseaudio line gave a lot of text about lacking privileges and operations not permitted, but finished with "Daemon startup successful".  Boy!  What does an unsuccessful start look like???
<cjae> anyone if there are any worth while perks of running 64bit ubuntu on an amd 64 bit athalon?
<sashaye> do you have any more ideas ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<etfb> sashaye: Let's try the blind-leading-the-blind trick here.  What make/model, linux version and sound hardware did you say you have?
<cjae> or I guess kubuntu? there is a 32 bits version of xp on it now and it seems quite slow, was wondering if I should opt for 64 bit OS? I think I may not have that great of hardware and a 64 bit OS might just cause more headache, then again maybe the windows drivers need updating
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: try defragging / virus scanning / spyware sacn / deleting temp files
<sashaye> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: if the install is > 2 years old, I'd consider a reinstall
<sashaye> I dont know the sound hardware
<ActionParsnip1> sashaye: lspci will tell you
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: I have running malwarebytes now running now but a comodo, and avast scan show nothing
<etfb> sashaye: I think you type aplay -l at a konsole
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: try adaware / spybot
<syockit> I'm back!!
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: do it in safe mode too
<etfb> syockit: Wasn't a murderer at the door then?  I was worried you'd get stabbed to death and me and sashaye would never get our sound working!
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: I always install spybot, the immunization part
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: windows installs decay with time, a clean install is a great way to improve speed
<syockit> etfb: Hehe I knew there'd be somebody with that thought when I said that. Anyways, open System Settings, go to Multimedia. What do you see listed?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: ubuntu doesnt so much
 * etfb is so glad not to have to worry about all that spyware/virus rubbish with Linux.  Makes it worth the occasional pain.
<sashaye> │ Card: HDA Intel                                                                                               │
<sashaye> │ Chip: Realtek ALC883                                                                                          │
<sashaye> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                 │
<sashaye> │ Item: Master [dB gain=-19.50]                                                                                 │
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you just have vulnerabilities in software instead
<sashaye> │
<syockit> sashaye: you already told it: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<sashaye> sashaye@sashaye-laptop:~$ aplay -l
<sashaye> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<sashaye> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<sashaye>   Subdevices: 0/1
<sashaye>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Tm_T> !paste | sashaye
<ubottu> sashaye: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: it is emachine  with an msi board andI thought msi was ok, but who knows, I don't have the devices on hand to know what to put back on after reinstall though, plus they have some restore disc that they use
<etfb> syockit: There's no Multimedia section thre.
<etfb> s/thre/there/
<syockit> wheee
<syockit> that's even weirder!
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: i like MSI, the restore disks are fine, just helps to remove all the extra full thats left behind when you uninstall stuff
<sashaye> I did the paste bin thing
<sashaye> are you happy now ?
<syockit> sashaye: post the url here
<cjae> right but don't they just write disk images and would destroy a dual boot situation?
<sashaye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108950/
<syockit> etfb: got kmix ? I'm sure you do. libarts ? sure too. I just can't figure out the missing pieces
<etfb> sashaye: I suspect from the sheer speed of the response that Tm_T is a robot.  Don't take it personally; as soon as you pasted a lot in one go using your clipboard, it jumped on you.
<syockit> hmm, actually the info from that pastebin was already provided
<sashaye> ok I am tired now !!! - its best if I took the murder I was getting from windows cause this is too much.
<etfb> syockit: I'd blow the install away and reinstall, except it took over two hours to download the upgrades after I did it...
<syockit> etfb: I suspect libarts crashing causes the multimedia section to disappear
<syockit> etfb: no, you don't have to
<Tm_T> etfb: I am no robot, but I am semigod
<etfb> sashaye: Naah, don't give up on it.  With Linux, the problems only happen when you upgrade.  With Windoze, they're eternal.
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: i doubt it
<Tm_T> sashaye: it's not about me being happy, it's about keeping this channel usable, nothing personal (:
<syockit> etfb: what, you mean it was working with live CD?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: thats the problem with branded garbage, they give restore cds which ruin systems if you do anything smart with your pc
<etfb> Tm_T: Ah, that seems fair enough.  Don't suppose you have the divine power to repair sound cards?
<sashaye> Its 4:56 in the morning
<Tm_T> etfb: no, not really
<sashaye> I'm tired
<etfb> syockit: I didn't even try the live CD, but I might give it a whirl.
<sashaye> going to bed
<sashaye> and switch to windows at noon this is too much
<etfb> sashaye: G'night.  Maybe it'll look better in the morning.  I certainly hope so in my case...
<sashaye> etfb: good luck
<etfb> OK, will try to see if things work with the Live CD.  If they do, it's definitely a regression in a more recent version of... something.  If not, it's a hardware prob with the machine itself.
<etfb> Either way, I appear to have bought the world's first deaf-people's multimedia laptop.  <sigh>
<Aison> hmm, added some openoffice overlay from launchpad
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: would you say 64 bit buntu?
<Aison> how do I add the gpg key? I cant update
<Aison> ah, found the key http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xD2BB86E0EBD0F0A43D4DB3A760D11217247D1CFF&op=index
<etfb> THanks syockit.  See you around, if I don't just go to sleep instead.
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: what about it?
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: cause 32 bit will run just fine, I am just wondering  if I should not opt for 64 bit to save headache?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: what do you use your system for?
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: the normal desktop sernario - surf, download, burn, media, email, crackbook - not my system though, but thats what they use it for
<JackWinter> i just tried to install vmware server on my kubuntu 8.04.  installed fine, but my networking didn't work after the first reboot.  removed vmware and tried booting again, no change.  now when i boot the eth1 interface is up, but has no ip configured.  if i use the kde applet to down and then resstart it, then networking works again.  any idea where i should look ?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: then 64bit wont give you anything really
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: he fixed my truck I fix his computer
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: speed boost?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: not really, not for such activity
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: try it, see how it flys
<cjae> do have enough time to do both his g/f is heading back home before him and she needs it for work and university
<cjae> dont
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: then go with what you KNOW works
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: kay thanks
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: if time is pressing, go with a garunteed win
<Aison> somehow apt-get update fails on deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/ubuntu intrepid main
<Aison> do anybody else have got the problem?
<WishingMaster> yes me too
<cjae> used 63 bit buntu on an amd a while agon and it seemed to run fine, but there was always the lag in updates and pakages
<WishingMaster> but i think its normal
<cjae> s/63/64
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: then call it dude
<syockit> missing 1 bit won't hurt ;)
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: make a move]
<cjae> waiting on windows scans, thanks for the help
<cjae> love the handle btw ActionParsnip1
<cjae> lol
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: its a harry hill joke
<slow-motion> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<derjens> hi everyone
<derjens> a friend of mine needs immediate help:) of course he just called me. maybe you can give me a hint
<derjens> how to disable desktop effects via text console?
<derjens> i guess it's in .kde/share/config/...
<derjens> but i have no clue in which file
<derjens> what is the program called that runs all the effects?
<derjens> i just know compiz and aiglx but as far as i know kde4 implements all of that itself
<faileas> kwin
<faileas> though what you see is plasma
<syockit> derjens: .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<syockit> disable compositing... woops, wrong effect
<derjens> syockit, knowing the right name if had just found the file myself
<derjens> syockit, i first thought of compositing=0 myself
<derjens> what do you mean by "woops, wrong effect"?
<syockit> it just disables compositing
<derjens> ok
<syockit> oh, that would disable some desktop effects I guess
<derjens> of course
<derjens> thats what i want
<syockit> derjens: under [Compositing], enabled=false
<derjens> syockit, i have found it. thanks for your help
<raphael_> hi
<khalidmian> looking for help re 2 things 1st being config of nvidia x server setting - cant save  the config to x11.con-but can connect to tv
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: you need to run kdesudo nvidia-settings
<khalidmian> 2nd being at put up to kubuntu at times everything goes ok but get flashing cap lock/scroll lock and doesnt boot into login area
<abeen> hi, need help with removing the password prompt after resume from suspend pls
<ActionParsnip1> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<ley> Hello
<ley> Is anyone here?
<ley> tomorrow is chinese spring fastvail.is anyone comes from china?
<Wishing_> hi
<ley> hi
<ley> how did you install your kubuntu?
<ley> I've installed it on ubuntu, after that, i removed gnome.
<ley> can i get free kubuntu cd?
<estan> hey. i've began running KDE from trunk instead, for shits and giggles.. however the KDE3 knetworkmanager installed by kubuntu is launched automatically no matter what i do.. anyone knows how to prevent this permanently? (i want to do the same for the adept update notifier).
<estan> are there any system wide .desktop files or something for these things that make them launch automatically?
<Wishing_> remove it from startup
<estan> Wishing_: that's what i'm trying to do.. but where exactly is "startup"?
<Wishing_> in system tools
<Wishing_> there is an icon for startup under Advanced Tab
<estan> WishingMaster: hm. i have System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Autostart.. but there's nothing there..
<WishingMaster> estan, in that case tell me what are your options
<estan> WishingMaster: in the Autostart module in System Settings?
<WishingMaster> overall / all
<estan> in all of System Settings?
<WishingMaster> yes es,
<estan> there's a Service Manager there too, but i don't think that's it..
<WishingMaster> no its not
<WishingMaster> what about session or startup
<estan> there's something called Session Manager, but it doesn't allow me to configure and autostarted applets..
<estan> maybe i need to login to KDE 4.1 session instead, and use the kubuntu packaged KDE instead to turn this off.. then switch back to my KDE trunk install..
<WishingMaster> well is the session manager locked/grayed out?
<estan> no, it's not grayed out, i can change stuff there.. but there's nothing about autostarted applets there.
<estan> i think it's a bit weird that these things are started by default in my KDE trunk installation, because for that i'm using ~/.kde-trunk as my KDEDIR.
<estan> which is why i'm thinking this is some kind of system-wide kubuntu default to start these applets.
<estan> i see now that there's a /usr/share/autostart..
<WishingMaster> it could be
<estan> with .desktop files in it.
<estan> but it doesn't have e.g. the knetworkmanager applet .desktop file.. and that is started automatically.
<xprob> Quick problem. If somebody could help I'd apreciate. Searched net, no luck. Here goes: native resolution for computer screen is 1024x600, but on kde4 can only choose between 800x600 and 640x480.
<WishingMaster> well its a driver issue xp,
<estan> i'm looking also at my plasma-appletsrc, but it only has entries for the knetworkmanager that i want to be started (the only from KDE SVN), and not for the KDE3 one..
<xprob> xorg.conf has under section "Screen" subsection "Display" the line: 'Modes "1024x600" "800x600" "640x480".
<WishingMaster> well thats a bit tricky, i think you need to contact someone who has better understanding on this matter
<WishingMaster> well try to contact ActionParsnip1 for this
<WishingMaster> xp ,
<ActionParsnip1> WishingMaster: xp support is in ##windows
<estan> WishingMaster: ah, i think i've found the .desktop files that start these things, they're in /etc/xdg/autostart.
<WishingMaster> wow
<estan> which i guess is an XDG standard, so my KDE trunk starts it too.
<WishingMaster> thats gr8
<WishingMaster> hmmmmmm
<estan> yea, going to try it now.
<WishingMaster> estan, go for it
<estan> i wonder if i can configure my KDE trunk session to not care about these files instead.. because i still want my KDE 4.1 session to use them.
<estan> probably not possible..
<WishingMaster> nope
<estan> i could move them to my ~/.kde/Autostart i guess.
<estan> (which is used by KDE 4.1 but not my trunk installation).
<WishingMaster> if u make changes here they will be reflected there as well
<ActionParsnip1> estan: true, thatd stop kde running it at startup
<WishingMaster> yeah
<estan> yep. that worked fine.
 * estan happy.
<WishingMaster> yeah:)
<estan> by the way, anyone know how kubuntu will behave when it finds those files are gone from /etc/xdg/autostart? i mean when the package that installed them are updated..
<WishingMaster> i think it will rebuild the files
<estan> WishingMaster: okay, i'll just keep an eye out for that then.
<nahy> hi
<WishingMaster> what client are you using for this chat estan
<nahy> i'm experiencing a very bad problem with removing some packages
<estan> WishingMaster: screen+irssi.
<WishingMaster> hmmm
<estan> something that looks weird?
<WishingMaster> i am trying to use pidgin,it is not taking my details
<WishingMaster> have you used it?
<estan> only briefly once when i was trying to use its SILC plugin..
<WishingMaster> hmmmm
<estan> i've been using screen+irssi for almost ten years, so i'm not likely to change ;)
<nahy> for example when i want to remove gnome by "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" it encounters some errors
<estan> when i found that there's a SILC plugin for irssi too, i just stuck with that.
<WishingMaster> kool
<WishingMaster> what kind of problems are u facing nahy
<estan> maybe you should try Quassel, i've heard good things about it. it's an IRC client written using Qt.
<nahy> they cannot be remove
<WishingMaster> well i woudl be using Konversation in next few days
<WishingMaster> did u try to purge
<WishingMaster> nahy,
<nahy> no
<ActionParsnip1> nahy: that is a hollow metapackage
<estan> okay. yea i like Konversation.. it's just that there's no KDE4 version of it yet i think.
<ActionParsnip1> nahy: if you want to remove gnome try !purekde
<WishingMaster> there is bro estan
<WishingMaster> i have used it in kde4
<estan> WishingMaster: oh that's great news.
<nahy> what is the exact command?
<estan> yea, i know that you can use the KDE3 version in KDE4 of course, but is there really a version of Konversation written using the KDE4 libraries yet?
<estan> i know there wasn't a few months ago.
<WishingMaster> well there is now
<estan> okay. cool.
<estan> things move fast ,)
<estan> s/,/;/
<estan> i must say KDE trunk is working great on my laptop, 4.2 is going to be so much better than 4.1
<WishingMaster> sure
<WishingMaster> it would be
<nahy> ActionParsnip1:what is the exact command?
<estan> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
 * estan food. bbl.
<estan> thx for the tips WishingMaster.
<WishingMaster> well it was my pleasure
<nahy> un pure kde it says use this command: "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"!!!!!
<estan> nahy: hm. okay but could you paste the errors that you get when you run that command somewhere?
<Gr0m> hello
<estan> nahy: e.g. on dpaste.com or rafb.net/paste
<nahy> ok i'll do
<Gr0m> can I install KDE 4.2 from repo in Jaunty now?
<estan> and someone in here can maybe give advice.. i need to make food now.
<WishingMaster> sure bro enjoy ur meal
<WishingMaster> well i will take a 10 min break so see u guys after that
<angel> hi
<Amelie1973> hello everyone
<Amelie1973> i need help
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Amelie1973
<ubottu> Amelie1973: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | Gr0m
<ubottu> Gr0m: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Amelie1973> my screen resolution only detects 800x600
<ActionParsnip1> Amelie1973: ok, what video card do you have?
<Amelie1973> and I need bigger resolutions
<Amelie1973> hold on
<ActionParsnip1> Amelie1973: lspci | grep -i vga
<nahy> estan: when i go to the webpage dpaste, what should i do?
<Amelie1973> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430(rev a2)
<Amelie1973> that's my screen resolution
<nahy> estan: should i enter your address or something?
<Amelie1973> sorry i mean my video card
<estan> nahy: no, enter your own.
<estan> you don't have to enter an e-mail if you don't want to, just write your nick.
<estan> and cut and paste the errors you get into the big text area and click "Paste it".
<nahy> i pasted the error then?
<estan> then you'll get an address you can paste here in the channel, and we can check the errors.
<ActionParsnip1> Amelie1973: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-settings nvidia-173-kernel-source
<nahy> just click on PASTE botton?
<estan> nahy: yes, after you have pasted the error in the big text area.
<nahy> http://dpaste.com/112488/
<estan> nahy: i see you're getting a Segmentation fault. that's a pretty bad error, it could indicate a bug in the package system or even bad RAM memory.
<estan> nahy: not sure how to help you here, try some googling to see if anyone has had the same problem. or check the debian bug tracking system and see if anyone has filed a bug for this..
<nahy> so is it going to be fixed or not?
<nahy> how can i find debian bug tracking system>?
<estan> nahy: i have no idea, i don't even know if it's reported yet or what the reason is. it could be bad RAM too.
<estan> nahy: google.
<estan> or just file a bug on launchpad.
<nahy> ok dear friend and how is the bug reporting process
<estan> well, include the same text that you pasted, and write what command you used, what kubuntu version et.c.
<nahy> thank you anyway!
<estan> there should be guidelines for bug reporting at launchpad i guess.
<estan> no problem, sorry i couldn't help you more. good luck with the bug reporting.
<estan> anyone know why kubuntu registers a lot of windows-specific settings such at the default initial size for ktorrent et.c.?
<estan> it makes my ktorrent always appear as 800x600 when minimized to tray and brought up again.
<estan> so i always remove these settings.. anyone know why they're there in the first place?
<CruX|> hello all, I just updated my system to kbuntu 8.10, and i have problem with my keyboard. I set my keyboard rate with "xset r rate 200 70". All keys are working with exception of downarrow and leftarrow - wait delay is much bigger than 200 ms. What's wrong ? on kubuntu 8.04 it worked.
<angel> please help
<angel> can't configure the xserver!
<angel>  my biggest resolution is 800 x 6600
<angel> x 600
<Amelie1973> :(
<PodeCoet> Hello, I have 4GB of RAM installed and can't address all of it under 32bit kubuntu, so I was thinking of reinstalling the 64bit version. Are there any major issues I should know about?
<CruX|> some apps like flash and skype are 32 bit oly
<CruX|> there can be a problems
<MalikLamin> hi guys, does anybody know any linux driver development chanel
<MalikLamin> ???
<PodeCoet> So its just minor apps though right?
<Goan> MalikLamin, you can ask a generic qn at #kubuntu-devel
<MalikLamin> ok
<jose> olaaaaaaaa
<MalikLamin> jose, oi
<aaron_> hola buenas
<aaron_> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar una webcam integrada en un portatil asus
<aaron_> de marca syntek?
<emanuel_> oi
<khalidmian> sh: pkg-config: not found any help
<khalidmian> whilst configuring tv as second monitor under kdesudo nvidia setting i get this : sh: pkg-config: not found
<epimeth> anybody using RC1?
<dwidmann> epimeth: me
<atrox_> Hi, I was just wondering... would kubuntu be a good choice for a first time linux user?
<MalikLamin> atrox, if you're a dedicated guy, who likes learning about the sistem I'd say go ahead
<SDFE> not much to learn in kubuntu
<MalikLamin> any linux system requires from the beginers a bit of dedication
<atrox_> Dedication is not a problem
<MalikLamin> so that you learn the essentials of the it
<atrox_> I didnt want to jump in straight at the deep end, with something like arch
<SDFE> kubuntu is the easyest most user friendly distro
<SDFE> if you want something hard, just pop in a fedora cd
<atrox_> like I said, I didnt want to jump straight in at the deep end
<SDFE> kubuntu then, its also the closes system to doing everything windows can..if you are a windows user atm
<SDFE> kubuntu+wine owns
<atrox_> 8.10, is that still a stable version?
<SDFE> plus you have #kubuntu
<SDFE> not sure, i haven't used kubuntu in while..lol
<MalikLamin> great, go ahead, kubuntu will find and install most of your device drivers, but even it is important you figure out about how to do the things work smoothly
<Tm_T> atrox_: ofcourse is stable, how wouldn't it
<SDFE> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<atrox_> Tm_T, stable I think was the wrong word...;
<Goan> Hello. Has anyone seen this before?
<SDFE> i have a like 5.10 cd of kubuntu
<Goan> Running libtoolize...done.
<Goan> Running aclocal...failed.
<SDFE> o0
<lovre> hi all
<atrox_> I really like the look of the XFCE window manager, would that be a pain to install?
<SDFE> !XFCE
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MalikLamin> aptitude instal xfce
<MalikLamin> just that
<lovre> where do i configure download folder for skype (transfer file)? It allways saves to ~/ but i want to change that. dont see it in options..
<lovre> ?
<atrox_> thank you guys, you're a great help
<SDFE> atrox_ if you use kubuntu open an irc client and idle here, there is always people to help
<khalidmian> whilst configuring tv as second monitor under kdesudo nvidia setting i get this : sh: pkg-config: not found
<khalidmian> any sugesstions/help?
<atrox_> Thanks SDFE.
<SDFE> when i was new to kubuntu...all 4 times.....i came here and got help
<SDFE> came in 02 04 06 and 07
<SDFE> lol
<atrox_> heh
<Tm_T> SDFE: what are those?
<SDFE> what is the primary use for this kubuntu pc?
<SDFE> years
<SDFE> 2002 2004 2006 2007
<SDFE> i tried kubuntu those years for ahwile
<Tm_T> SDFE: there were no Kubuntu before 2005
<SDFE> been watching the progress in a general manner
<SDFE> then ubuntu?
<Tm_T> no, Ubuntu started late 2004
<SDFE> hrm
<SDFE> maby it wasn't ubuntu then
<SDFE> knoppix maby?
<SDFE> i know i tried something in 02
<Tm_T> SDFE: and thats totally different then =)
<SDFE> well anyways, point is, i got help each time
<SDFE> but my advice don't go into #debian
<SDFE> lol
<epimeth> whats wrong with #debian?
<SDFE> asshole nation
<Tm_T> SDFE: watch your language
<Tm_T> epimeth: just not ubuntu support channel, other is irrelevant here
<epimeth> SDFE: its attitude like that that will get them to act in kind, you know....
<cichy> Hi, I have two languages installed in Kubuntu (KDE 4.1) - english and polish - and despite that in regional settings english is selected as system language, in console I have polish. Anybody can help?
<ppoeelo99> is there a way to unwind a previously made update because since then my system crashes
<cichy> in konsole $LANG is set to en, but $LANGUAGE to pl
<gartral> where can i get the v4l package? my webcam wont work
<altrortla> hello .... i got some problem with my LAN configuration... this is a strange situation
<altrortla> i have a LAN in which 192.168.0.1 give it Internet access....
<rudolf> hi can u help me plz. my screen flares
<cjae> what is a nice kde 4.2 search utility?
<altrortla> in a point of that LAN there's a PC that haven't a Port to connect to internet... so I have decited to conntect it to the nearest PC that have 2 ETH0
<altrortla> the last PC is a kubuntu
<altrortla> Lan is abled
<KDesk> hi
<altrortla> but it won't to connect
<altrortla> hi
<KDesk> Where is the user's config of alsa saved? Like the mixer volume.
<Walzmyn> I'm trying to copy files from one external HDD to another, but keep getting told the file cannot be created. Why is this?
<cichy> does anyone know where $LANGUAGE variable is set in kubuntu? my .bashrc does not set it, and /etc/environment has LANGUAGE="en_US:en", but when I start console under KDE this is changed to pl. When logging into shell by tty, everything is ok....
<Goan> I am trying to make install ... and getting this error
<Goan>  /bin/bash ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'libguththila.la' '/home/dilipgarg/wsfc/lib/libguththila.la'
<Goan> libtool: install: error: cannot install `libguththila.la' to a directory not ending in /home/dilipgarg//lib
<Goan> is there anyway that I can fix this?
<matias> Hola
<matias> Todo tranquilo?
<jhunold> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matias> ok
<marko__> hello, what is the good audio cd burner program that has normalization option ?
<mefisto__> marko__: k3b
<tyler_d> looking to set up wireless card on a satellite r10
<tyler_d> I have it working in gnome
<BluesKaj> howdy
<tyler_d>  
<Makuseru> Are there any good multimedia(both audio and video) converters in Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> Makuseru: vlc makes it easy
<BluesKaj> Makuseru  , ffmpeg if you don't mind using the cli
<KDesk> Makuseru: soundkonverter
<coreymon77> personally, i prefer just finding ways to get the players i already have on my computer to play the formats
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: I'm looking for something with a GUI.
<mefisto__> Makuseru: in vlc, file menu, Wizard...
<KDesk> can vlc transforme videos?
<Makuseru> mefisto__: i didnt even know that vlc converted things.
<mefisto__> vlc can transcode any file that it can play
<marko__> does anyone what what is the good cd burner that supports normalization when burning audio cd ?
<mefisto__> including streams
<BluesKaj> VLC is for ppl who have alot of patience and are willing to spend time figuring out how it works , due to the many options a real commitment is required
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I've never touched vlc settings. I use it when I'm feeling impatient and want something done quickly
<Walzmyn> I'm trying to copy files from one external HDD to another, but keep getting told the file cannot be created. Why is this?
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: do you have permission to write to the location?
<pidus> i am using kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1 and many applications such as amarok and konquerer do not show the top menu bar...so i cannot change preferences in any of them..does anybody know a fix to it?
<SSJ_GZ> pidus: Try pressing CTRL+M
<pidus> SSJ_GZ: i've already tried it..but without any effect
<SSJ_GZ> pidus: Very strange.  I'm out of ideas then :/
<pidus> can it possibly be a windows display setting that i have inadvertently changed?
<mefisto__> pidus: how long has this been happening?
<pidus> mefisto__: since a long long time...but am not sure if it's been there since the time i installed kubuntu 8.10
<SSJ_GZ> pidus: Which version of Konqueror is it? (KDE3 or KDE4) ?
<pidus> 4
<bubba> hi, how can I locate a program in the filesystem?
<mefisto__> pidus: first thing I would do is log out and do a console login, then mv ~/.kde to ~/.kde.backup then log in to kde and see if the problem persists
<pidus> mefisto__: i can try that..
<pidus> i'll be right back
<pidus> should i put kde4 to backup or kde?
<pidus> i have two folders...it might be because i upgraded from kde 3.5
<mefisto__> pidus: what are you using now? 8.10 with kde4 or 8.04 ?
<pidus> 8.10 with kde4
<mefisto__> pidus: it should be .kde then. The .kde4 folder would be from 8.04 with both kde3 and kde4 installed
<pidus> oh ok
<mefisto__> bubba: whereis <programname>
<bubba> mefisto__, great command! thanks
<marko__> How do i update brasero on kubuntu ?
<mefisto__> marko__: if it is installed, "sudo apt-get update" will find any available updates, and "sudo apt-get upgrade" will install the updates it finds
 * cjae must have made some ppl mad on this channel
<gartral> him and there was another that i thought should have been kicked
<marko__> thank you mefisto !
<smithy_> guesswutguiez
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, sorry, i got pulled away. I opened dolphin as a super user and the destination is fat32 - i should have premission
<Makuseru> How can I install a .deb from the terminal?
<KDesk> Makuseru: with dpkg -i archive.deb
<Makuseru> Thankis.
<KDesk> Makuseru: ..with sudo.. or with: sudo gdebi archive.deb
<KDesk> gdebi also installs the dependencies
<KDesk> but the package manager is dpkg
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: how is that fat32 partition mounted? fstab?
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: can you create any kind of file on the partition?
<kaddi> heya, could someone please tell me the shell command for listing the open internet connections
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, it's though USB and it's creating directories but not the actual files
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: so it automounts when you connect it through usb?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, yes
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: if you do the "mount" command it should tell you if it's mounted rw or ro
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: if it's ro, it may be that there are filesystem errors that need to be checked with windows
<elvira> HOLA ALGUIEN QUE ME AYUDE CON ALGO TECNICOOOOO
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, RW
<elvira> holaaaaaa
<elvira> holaa
<elvira> hola
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elvira> hoa
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: what other options did mount show for that partition?
<Walzmyn> mef
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower
<elvira> hello, i need you
<Walzmyn> elvira, just ask a question
<elvira> i dont speak english, but i need to put wxp, in my pc
<Walzmyn> !es | elvira
<ubottu> elvira: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elvira> please,
<cjae> I have searched adept for a desktop search that has a nice gui, where is strgi? and I see one that just has search for a name any good
<Walzmyn> cjae, strgi should have been installed when you installed the distro
<cjae> Walzmyn: not here, maybe its just not in the kmenu
<cjae> Walzmyn: I am using kde 4.2
<Walzmyn> cjae, ah, i'm on 8.04, that might be the difference
<cjae> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<tyler_d> need some help getting wifi working with secured wireless networks
<Walzmyn> cjae, hit alt+F2 and type it in
<cjae> well there it is, my appolgizes I am very new to kde
<elvira> como puedo ver mi cam, si no es compatible con linux???
<Goan> I am trying to look for libxml and libxslt packages.. does anyone know of a tutorial
<Walzmyn> OK. I've fooled around with this external harddrive some more. I can move an individual file, but I cannot move a bunch at once.
<cjae> Walzmyn: ok everytime I launch it, it just lets me configure it
<Walzmyn> cjae, i've never used it, don't ask me
<mefisto__> cjae: launch what?
<WishingMaster> Walezmyn: is there a software on the drive like a backup software?
<WishingMaster> given my drive mnfr
<WishingMaster> *by
<Walzmyn> WishingMaster, it's band new and just formated
<cjae> mefisto__: strigi
<Walzmyn> WishingMaster, well, not brand new. it's the old one out of this laptop. Put a bigger one in and stuck the old one in an enclouser
<WishingMaster> Walzmyn so what kind of config is asked?
<Walzmyn> WishingMaster, config?
<WishingMaster> what configuration are asked?
<Walzmyn> WishingMaster, none, i just plug it in and it mounts
<WishingMaster> ok
<Walzmyn> I gotta go eat lunch. back later
<WishingMaster> so when u plug it in and try to send data to it what happens?
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: nothing is written, but it is mounted rw
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: it's automounted with these options: rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: maybe that uid=1000 is to blame
<WishingMaster> what is your uid?
<MinasTee> test
<MinasTee> ups
<WishingMaster> have you tried it when logged in as ROOT?
<lenznzer_> hi
<MinasTee> hi lenznzer
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: if this usb drive has an fstab entry, will HAL use that when it automounts? or does the automount ignore fstab?
<root> Hi ..
<WishingMaster> thats tricky
<bryan_> i just wanted to say thank you to the ubutnu and kubuntu developers!
<WishingMaster> i think
<WishingMaster> it would be ignored
<root> Holaa!
<root> =)
<jussi01> WishingMaster: we dont log in as root, we use sudo. please be carefult with that ;)
<WishingMaster> sure i would be
<WishingMaster> thanks jussi01
<root> ???
<root> No soy un virus! ='(
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pidus> mefisto__: that did help..though a lot seems to be changed in this new session
<mefisto__> pidus: so the menubars are back?
<pidus> yes they are
<pidus> :-) thanks
<pidus> though initially when i logged back in..there were 2 application launchers available
<pidus> which looked strange
<mefisto__> pidus: well that tells us that SOMETHING in your original .kde is the problem. it's up to you whether you want to try tracking it down, or just continue with the new .kde and all new settings
<pidus> mefisto__: ok cool!..i'll see if this troubles me in any way...thanks for this though :-)...can you help in with one more thing.
<pidus> kubuntu 8.04 had this simple 'available processes' option in system settings...i don't seem to find it in 8.10
<pidus> how can i find something similar?
<mefisto__> pidus: what does it do? I'm not sure what you're referring to
<pidus> it showed stuff like apache server/mysql and one could enable/disable those processes
<pidus> *err i meant services
<mefisto__> pidus: service manager? (in systemsettings, advanced tab)
<pidus> here it shows only the kde services
<pidus> mefisto__: is my observation incorrect
<mefisto__> pidus: yeah it looks like another one of those kde4 shortcomings
<mefisto__> kde3.5 systemsettings has both service manager and system services, but system services is not there in kde4
<pidus> so how can i have a look at the running services from konsole...as i don't know how MTA got installed on my machine
<mefisto__> pidus: don't know, sorry
<pidus> no probs
<pidus> isn't ufw supposed to automatically start on kubuntu 8.10 but my machine shows status not loaded
<Tm_T> pidus: if it has no rules, it's not used
<pidus> Tm_T: but should it be there?
<kon> I'm sure you guys get this question at least 10 times a week, but here it goes.
<kon> What is the main difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> pidus: be where? running? no, shouldn't
<Tm_T> kon: different set of default applications
<Tm_T> kon: biggest one is GNOME vs KDE
<kon> Tm_T: I did notice that.
<gartral1> mainly, besides the gui environment, the sound engine
<Tm_T> gartral1: no, not really
<kon> So what do you suggest i install for this pc i have here? Can i display my system info?
<kon> Its a small 1line script
<Tm_T> kon: how about try them both and use which you like more
<gartral1> well, as far as I'VE seen... but im basically helping my friend with his system, not activly using it for what i would do
<kon> I use ubuntu and its great. But i recently installed kubuntu on my macbook pro, and i have to say, its a way better interface than ubuntu default.
<pidus> Tm_T: oh ok..i thought it's the default firewall...but i guess iptables does the job (i might be completely wrong!)
<Tm_T> pidus: well ufw is just a frontend for iptables
<kon> This is an old pentium 4 (non-ht) 1.8ghz 512GB sdram with on board video and audio.
<Tm_T> kon: both works, use the one you like more (:
<kon> :)
<kon> Lets go with kubuntu :D
<pidus> Tm_T: gufw is front end of ufw
<Tm_T> pidus: I know, and ufw is frontend of iptables
<pidus> Tm_T: sigh...oh ok
<Tm_T> pidus: matter of layers that is
<pidus> Tm_T: ok
<Adola> Hey!  Could someone help me set up "eggdrop
<Adola> "
<gartral1> i use ubuntu on most sytems, xubuntu on ones that wont run ubumtu, and zenwalk for ones that wont run xubuntu
<Tm_T> gartral1: heh, I run KDE4 even in my 128 MiB ram system
<mefisto__> Tm_T: that's impressive
<Tm_T> its only matter of configuration
<gartral1> MiB or MB? there is a difference, and i havent ever seen any xxMiB ram
<Tm_T> gartral1: MiB as SI standrard says
<Tm_T> -r
<Tm_T> gartral1: MB is 1000x and MiB is 1024(ish)
<gartral1> yep
<pakus> Hiya.
<mefisto__> Tm_T: what size swap partition? I've been trying to make an old 128mb laptop more useable
<pakus> I've installed kubuntu 8.10 with encrypted home dirs. Is there any way to use non-encrypted homes without reinstalling?
<Tm_T> mefisto__: whatever is needed, currently it's 2x ram but hardly used, broken HD so swapping means death
<mefisto__> Tm_T: hardly used with just 120mb ram? how?
<mefisto__> *128
<Tm_T> mefisto__: I just avoid doing stuff that can hog ram without a reason
<Tm_T> pakus: hmm, perhaps moving stuff from that encrypted partition and so on
<pakus> Tm_T: Ok, but 1) I wat to use the same partition, i can try to backup to a safe place. 2) Then I must to format /home partition again but, how I disable encrypted home dirs?
<Tm_T> pakus: I have to admit I have never dealed with encrypted partitions myself so cannot say
<pakus> Tm_T: Thanks guy... :-P
<Tm_T> guy?
<pakus> guy = man
<Tm_T> I see, I'll tell that for him when he shows up
<millerb> I just joined.  Are you trying to UNencrypt your home partition?
<pakus> millerb: Yes
<pakus> millerb: Can you help me?
<millerb> Normally you have to specify you want a partition encrypted.  So, once you save your information some place, you will want to reboot into single user mode.
<pakus> ok
<millerb> Then, delete your home partition, and recreate it, but make sure you don't specify any encryption on it.  Then copy your files back.
<pakus> millerb: It's all? I've been reading some info about how to encrypt a /home, and it says something about pam.d
<marcel> i install Canon IXUS II s driver
<marcel> how can i access photo camera in kubuntu linux ?
<millerb> pakus:  I've personally never used pam as part of encrypting a file system.  Pam is used for authenticating users to a system.
<pakus> Ok... thanks... I'll try it
<millerb> pakus:  They encrypted file system has to be actived during the system boot process.  I have one laptop where I encyrpt home and swap.  During the boot process I have to specify a passphrase to unlock the encyption key.
<pakus> pam can do some more actions, like mounting homes, create it or unencrypt i
<millerb> pakus:  But once I give that, then I have full access to the file system.
<pakus> millerb: on fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 I think it works diferent... Is it possible?
<millerb> pakus:  I did my encyrpted file systems using SuSE, but I don't why it would be different, unless you aren't encyrpting the entire file system.  But even then, you should be able to just re-create the /home partition without the encryption selected.
<pakus> okis, I'll try to move my files to a safe place, then I will recreate partition...
<pakus> millerb: thanks
<millerb> pakus:  you're welcome.
<marcel> i install Canon IXUS II s driver
<marcel> how can i access photo camera in kubuntu linux ?
<marcel> if a plug-in with USB port , nothing...
<jammen33> have you tryed the camera on anotner computer to make sure the camera still works?
<ActionParsnip1> !info digikam | marcel
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<marcel> i try the camera in Windows XP professional, works fine
<marcel> but now i have kubuntu linux
<mefisto__> does intrepid use something else for default instead of digicam?
<mefisto__> *digikam
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: its adifferent OS with different supports and quirks
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: digikam is the default
<ActionParsnip1> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<tetsuo19> wenas a todos
<marcel> i try now sudo apt-get install digicam // and nothing happens
<mefisto__> marcel: digikam with a K
<marcel> how can i install digicam package ?
<marcel> o...
<marcel> now i try and i install digikam
<marcel> thanks a lot,,, , :)
<tetsuo19> I need the manual for stand the kubuntu anr its his funtionalities
<tetsuo19> I need the page what stay the user manual
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: if its already installed, run it from k menu and it should be ok
<marcel> now i try digikam and works OK
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: sweet
<marcel> thank you mefisto_
<marcel> thanks all
<ActionParsnip1> yw marcel
<marcel> better than Windows
<marcel> hehe
<marcel> :)
<Pooh22> hi, anyone know what to do about flickering videos on an ATI/compiz combo when using KDE4.2rc?
<marcel> you must install the proper driver from ATI
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: in some situations, yes
<marcel> may be
<ActionParsnip1> it has its place
<marcel> sure
<marcel> linux must to grow i think...
<Pooh22> marcel: I think I have the proper one (at least, it's the one that the restricted driver thingy from kubuntu downloaded)
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: its always growing
<marcel> but you must to install, it's  a little bit complex job
<Pooh22> marcel: do you mean configure it using xorg.conf?
<marcel> no
<marcel> just few seconds
<mefisto__> Pooh22: as far as I know, the only solution is to avoid using compiz when watching video
<Pooh22> mefisto__: can I turn it on/off on the fly?
<marcel> no
<marcel> sudo aticonfig --install
<marcel> use fglrx
<ActionParsnip1> Pooh22: kwin --replace to switch back to kwin from compiz
<Pooh22> on the ubuntu-nl channel I got the suggestion to run metacity --replace, but that's a gnome solution ;-)
<Pooh22> ActionParsnip1: aha, kwin has that as well!
<Pooh22> marcel: I'll give it a try, tnx
<Pooh22> but isn't kwin for kde4 actually doing all the 3d stuff itself?
<marcel> 1. must download proper ati driver package from ATI
<marcel> you have then an external link that help you in installation process
<ActionParsnip1> Pooh22: it can do some, 3d cube is compiz though which replaces kwin
<marcel> Pooh22: you must read the documentation from API: external link -> ubuntu
<marcel> or
<marcel> Pooh22: you must read the documentation from API: external link -> kubuntu
<marcel> Pooh22: then you must to install the proper driver like in specs
<Pooh22> ok, tnx marcel, I'll dig into it
<marcel> welcome
<mefisto__> marcel: he has the driver, but the ati driver has a problem with video playback in compiz
<marcel> o
<marcel> hard way
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: just avoid compiz, job done
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: compiz is my fav thing to avoid
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: HI5!!
<Pooh22> The solution seems to be to turn of desktop-effects
<mefisto__> Pooh22: I think you can get to that setting quickly by right-clicking the desktop (not running kde4 right now)
<noir_lord> Alt-F3 then select Configure Window Behaviour
<marcel> i can install: digikam using Adept ?? (and not sudo apt-get install digikam ) !!
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: sure, it achieves the same end, just seem pointless to use a gui if you know the app name
<Pooh22> noir_lord: tnx, that's a quick way to get to it!
<Pooh22> right-click on desktop doesn't do it though
<marcel> can use a better program than Kmix to manage sounds (like volume and 5.1 boxes) ??
<marcel> can i use a better program than Kmix to manage sounds (like volume and 5.1 boxes) ??
<ActionParsnip1> !repeat | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<marcel> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: try: apt-cache search volume | grep audio
<marcel> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: or apt-cache search mixer
<ActionParsnip1> theres a few in there, if they are "better" or not is a personal opinion, try a few
<marcel> Got bless Linux...
<marcel> i try to install some promgrams that i found but all fails... (audio programs)
<kriox> hi..
<marcel> (apt-cache search volume | grep audio) works fine instead
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: the app to install is the one on the left
<ActionParsnip1> marcel: you can sudo apt-get install <app name>
<kriox> i have a kubuntu 8.04. after an upgrade, dolphin is only in locale en
<kriox> i need to change locale. but there is not the option in mene --- help-- change linguage
<kriox> there is a solution?
<ActionParsnip1> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pidus> is there a way to set keyboard shortcuts for starting applications in kde 4.1?..there was a simple way to it in kde 3.5
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<miguel> hi all
<kriox> i try to explain better... only dolphin have a different locale
<m_tadeu> is there a way to convert avi's and mov's to divx?
<noir_lord> an avi can already be a divx, technically avi is just a container
<pidus> ActionParsnip1, these don't appear to be configurable application shortcuts, i.e. a key combination to start an application
<kriox> and i think it happens after an schedule upgrade of the  linguage package that come automatically
<ActionParsnip1> pidus: you could use Xmodmap maybe, i use fluxbox so im not usre about keys for apps except that factoid
<ActionParsnip1> pidus: maybe someone else can advise
<noir_lord> m_tadeu,  mencoder can do it iirc
<pidus> ActionParsnip1: oh ok..thanks
<noir_lord> m_tadeu, http://ocaoimh.ie/2003/05/12/quicktime-to-divx-conversion/
<kriox> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<bryan_> hello all. what is the best way to configure kubunutu to ouput on a tv? right now all the fonts are to small
<noir_lord> bryan, is that box only connected to a TV or is it dual-screen?
<bryan_> noir_lord: dedicated to tv! :)
<noir_lord> what type of TV, HD or regular?
<bryan_> noir_lord: HD
<killermach> I regularly have konsole freeze while displaying output from command like 'ls' and 'cp', any idea why?
<bryan_> noir_lord: i tried adjusting resoultion and font size. neither resulted well
<jammen33> try changing the dpi
<noir_lord> that would make the fonts bigger but they'd probably look ugly as hell
<bryan_> jammen33: i tried changing dpi, no result.
<wizard__> hello i have one computer with a dau user in front. the user should only use openoffice, firefox and his mail program and should not change something else on this system. in the moment i runs a kde 4.x on the newest kubuntu distri. have anyone a tip for closing the system?
<bryan_> noir_lord: yes it. the fonts didnt fit into their boxes and everything got strechted
<bryan_> so any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> noir_lord: fonts are vector graphics so are redrawn for each font size so scale well
<noir_lord> yes however the dpi effects how the vector to raster conversion is done and can screw up the font metrics
<noir_lord> also if the dpi is wrong then the scaling is also wrong and a font at 72dpi isnt an inch high
<marcel> Kmix is better than all packages found with: apt-cache search volume |grep audio...
<m_tadeu> noir_lord: thanx
<marcel> Kmix is better than all packages found with: apt-cache search volume |grep audio...
<noir_lord> m_tadeu, no problem, mencoder is great :)
<marcel> sorry
<m_tadeu> noir_lord: btw...for me that would be enough...but is there a graphical app to do so?
<nashk> My cdrom drive seems not to work under kde 4  insert CDs and noething takes place
<juan_> hello i can't set my screen
<nashk> any idea how I may trouble shoot this?
<bryan_> juan_: did you disable it?
<juan_> no
<noir_lord> m_tadeu, Id be amazed if there wasnt but Ive never looked I prefer the CLI for doing it (then I can script it to do multiple files in different ways)
<juan_> the reso
<juan_> 	
<juan_> the maximum resolution
<noir_lord> used to use it to convert simpsons episodes to play on my ipaq
<juan_> is 632* 480
<m_tadeu> noir_lord: thanx again ;)
<bryan_> juan_: what are you outputting to?
<cleric> can someone help me out with an adept problem?
<cleric> please?
<m_tadeu> cleric: you should just say the problem ;)
<bryan_> cleric: you should just ask your question!
<cleric> lol
<cleric> ok
<cleric> i did not want to be presumptuous...anyway im used to using synaptic and would like to install synaptic using adept installer
<cleric> however
<cleric> when
<cleric> i search for it in adept it is grayed out
<cleric> and i cannot select it for installation
<cleric> the same thing happens with firefox
<m_tadeu> cleric: I think it's already installed
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cleric> i tried starting either program from the command line
<cleric> no success
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt | cleric
<ubottu> cleric: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<marcel> please, how can i get good doc for fortran 90 (gfortran) ??
<bryan_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cleric> i do not see how that could be the case though
<m_tadeu> cleric: try what ActionParsnip1 said...that will install synaptic if it's not installed yet
<cleric> i have not used apt for anything yet
<_Adam_> hello
<cleric> says event not found
<_Adam_> can 8.04 use EXT4?
<ActionParsnip1> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<jammen33> not that i know of
<nashk> What would my cdrom drive be under teh /dev dir?
<ActionParsnip1> _Adam_: i think so, im not sure if the kernel supports it but im sure you could add an ext4 patch to it
<m_tadeu> _Adam_: isn't ext4 beta yet?
<_Adam_> oh is it still alpha?
<cleric> still no luck with adept
<m_tadeu> _Adam_: I'm quite sure that ubuntu doen't support it yet...
<cleric> synaptic still grayed out
<cleric> how can i be sure it is installed if it is?
<_Adam_> i'm jumping the gun then :)
<m_tadeu> cleric: if you type "sudo apt-get install synaptic", it will say that is already installed
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: dpkg -l | grep syna
<cleric> Reading package lists... Done
<cleric> Building dependency tree... Done
<cleric> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cleric> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cleric> is only available from another source
<cleric> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<cleric> that is what it said
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: use pastebin dude
<cleric> sorry
<m_tadeu> hehehe
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: did you use the fixapt factoid?
<cleric> do that as sudo?
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: run this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_Adam_> thanks guys
<cleric> ok did it
<cleric> didnt say anything
<bryan_> i have a usb wireless thing. and its not working.
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: ok now try: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bryan_> i tried the manual.
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: lsusb
<cleric> says no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: that will identify the device, you can then websearch for an install method
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: tried that. i dont see anything that looks like the usb.
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: ok try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install synaptic; kdesudo synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: can you pastebin the output please
<bryan_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cleric> still said no installation candidate
<m_tadeu> cleric: try this: apt-cache search synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get install packagekit
<cleric> it came back with synaptics touchpad driver for x.org server
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: i think i see it now. accton technology corp.
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: its the ID string you need
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: the hex code
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: ok. just google that or search on ubuntu help?
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: whatever web search engine you like
<cleric> it is silly synaptic doesnt come w kubuntu just because it is from gnome
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: i use a few to get more results
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: its the same, you can install gnome apps in kubuntu and vise versa
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: good idea, google was rather unhelpful. thanks.
<m_tadeu> cleric: it does...there is actualy a problem in your system
<cleric> that is weird m_tadeu because it is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: you'll find they use different search algorithms to search so you'll get different results which can help
<cleric> i believe you of course
<m_tadeu> cleric: I'm afrain I never got into that problem before
<cleric> the disc i got came from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: most just google, find nothing then shrug and think it doesnt exist
<m_tadeu> cleric: I actualy have it installed...
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: if you type syna then press tab does it autocomplete
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: try: kdesudo synaptic_installer
<cleric> what is kdesudo
<ActionParsnip1> cleric: its the graphical sudo for gui apps, sudo is for apps that stay on the command line
<cleric> right
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: i feared it wouldnt work...
<bryan_> oh well...
<ActionParsnip1> bryan_: if all else fails, use ndiswrappr + windows driver
<m_tadeu> gotta go have some food...brb
<gor> hi all
<bryan_> ActionParsnip1: that sounds like a good idea. wish me luck. thanks again!
<ActionParsnip1> peace
<cleric> this is making me wish i had simply installed ubuntu
<cleric> ive never had this problem
<Goan> Hi. Is there any application in Kubuntu that can take the data from an ipod?
<Goan> or a third party software?
<bryan_> Goan: songbird
<bryan_> Goan: its mozillas music program
<ActionParsnip1> !gpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpod
<ActionParsnip1> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jammen33> !gtk-pod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-pod
<ActionParsnip1> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<ActionParsnip1> !find pod
<ubottu> Found: libgpod-common, libgpod-dev, libgpod-nogtk-dev, libgpod3, libgpod3-nogtk (and 38 others)
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get install ipod
<jammen33> its gtkpod
<ActionParsnip1> !info ipod
<ubottu> ipod (source: libipoddevice): tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 60 kB
<jammen33> ok theres that too
<ActionParsnip1> jammen33: i'd side with ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> jammen33: apt-cache search ipod
<jammen33> i was thinkg of gtkpod
<ActionParsnip1> i always reseach :)
<ActionParsnip1> amarok can do it too
<jammen33> but i guess theres an ipod pachage also
<khalidmian> would like to know how to install amarok ver2 for kubuntu via sudo command
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok-nightly
<jammen33> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jammen33> any know how well the media device loading in amaork2 works?
<Goan_> bryan_, have you used Songbird before?
<khalidmian> whats the sudo command to add deb
<bryan_> Goan_: on windows yes. linux not yet.
<clau30> hi. I want to share my internet with a mobile device through bluetooth... could someone direct me to some tutorial?
<cleric> alright
<cleric> i fixed the repositories
<cleric> i think
<cleric> but why are certain programs showing up in gray in adept
<cleric> the box is unchecked
<ricky_1966> hi everybody, sorry for my English
<cleric> but it wont let me click on it
<ActionParsnip1> jammen33: i use amarok 1.4 due to xul remote
<jammen33> ActionParsnip1: i still use 1.4 but thinkking about goin 2
<ricky_1966> About BT and Kdebluetooth 4 there is any news ? in my system don't work, but I know is a generalized problem
<ActionParsnip1> jammen33: if you are happy with 1.4 stick at it. mind you you could install 2 to try it, you can uninstall if you dislike it
<ActionParsnip1> ricky_1966: you will need to install the gnome bluetooth app if you want an app
<jammen33> ActionParsnip1: true but doenst jaunty only have 2?
<ActionParsnip1> jammen33: ive not touched it, you'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ricky_1966> ActionParsnip1: have you a link about installetion of the gnome packages ?
<ActionParsnip1> ricky_1966: you can just instal them, if you dont have gtk libs installed they will be installed as a dependancy
<ricky_1966> ok
<ricky_1966> ActionParsnip1: i've installed the pacjeges, and i've restart the service, but sthe problem still
<noir_lord> breathes out, accidentally deleting libQtDBus was not good :|
<noir_lord> no KDE4 app would open at that point (since Id deleted a library they linked to), had to switch to a virtual terminal and install libqt4-dbus and now its fine
<johns_> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1103563&cid=26591349 seems to be the general consensus regarding kubuntu's kde packages in intrepid. any thoughts? i've had similar troubles
<xrhstos> hello :-)
<claydoh> fud, Ubuntu broke kde's bluetooth support late in the game, not kubuntu
<claydoh> unfortunately its not the first time ubuntu has broken tthings to fix othere (scanners in rdgy or thereabouts)
<johns_> claydoh: so the only way to fix these things is to wait until the next release?
<jammen33> it would be nice if ubutnu would haev support for yubikey to login/sudo
<claydoh> could be, I haven't followed that one
<claydoh> but I bet they backport the fix if they can
<johns_> but... jaunty's not supported for production systems. so it's either broken system with support (that hasn't solved anything yet) or possibly fixed system with no support?
<johns_> rock. meet hard place.
<claydoh> or usre hardy
<claydoh> its the downside to the 6 month release schedule
<johns_> pretty big one i'd say. is it difficult from the developers' side having to maintain separate releases like this?
<johns_> i'd think that LTS and rolling release might be an easier model to manage
<claydoh> well,  not really as LTS are made to be stanble, and most others are open to trying out new stuff
<johns_> so for people that want stability for servers, etc. there's LTS, and for people that want the latest and greatest, there's rolling release so bugs can be limited to current and stable
<claydoh> lts status is just security updates for the most part
<johns_> right, which is fine. i'm not saying do away with lts, i'm saying do away with 6 month releases that cause breakage. just have a rolling release where at least breakage can be solved faster as you don't have to worry about breakage for multiple releases
<johns_> just the current one
<bryan_> i am using the program to run windows drivers on linux. i have it working but its not connecting.
<ehemal> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bryan_> i am using windows wireless drivers. the connection starts but doesnt connect.
<hossein> hi
<Alice22> hi
<Alice22>  there i need some help
<hossein> whats the matter?
<Alice22> i want to open ... .exe in linx
<Alice22>  ...
<Alice22>  i undersant i need a wine .. or somf like that
<hossein> i have the same problem too,its just 2 days that i have installed linux
<hossein> salam az iran kasi hast?
<claydoh> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<jussi01> !ir | hossein
<ubottu> hossein: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<alakhia> anyone know how I can downnload flash movies?
<jussi01> !info clive | alakhia
<ubottu> clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and other video sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.19-1 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 264 kB
<alakhia> jussi01: cool, so I can just apt-get install that
<jussi01> alakhia: yes, though its command line only afaik, man clive for more
<hossein> thanks so much
<NightWlkr> hellow all
<techbw> hi all again, does anyone know of a desktop widget that will change the background on the desktop on a timed interval?  when googling I find only ones for winblows
<live_to_code> why would you need a widget? you can set kde4 to do that through 'appearance settings'
<NightWlkr> what would b the best supported vga for kubuntu? since kde4 has a hard time working with my SIS VGA..driver issues :/
<techbw> I don't have kde4 only 3, still on 8.04, going to be doing an upgrade as soon as cd is finished downloading...still busy
<techbw> ouch, that would be a problem for me too, as I too have sis graphics on laptop, is it only compiz etc. that is not working or is kubuntu not playing nice at all with kde4?
<NightWlkr> well techbw if u have a sis vga run away from kde4 :P
<NightWlkr> not that u will not have compiz working and all those nice desktop effects..even video will play blury and such
<techbw> what issues are you having,  I don't need eye candy of compiz etc.
<alakhia> darn, megavideo.com is not supported by clive
<live_to_code> intel
<techbw> well on kde3.5 I think it is, video is perfect, infact it is clearer than when I had windows on this laptop
<NightWlkr> well i will have a hard time finding an intel vga here.. would ATI function normally?
<techbw> ATI works with drivers for ATI, I think there is a problem when installing from live CD though, you have to go into Safe Graphics to install
<techbw> or at least I was reading up on that...have no personal experience there
<NightWlkr> well i already have everything installed..i just need a new vga
<NightWlkr> i can't even manage to watch a dvd decently and that's a problem for me
<techbw> NightWlkr: what problems you experience with SiS on KDE4? just want to know, incase I too will have problems.
<techbw> does one have to run openGL card with KDE4?
<NightWlkr> first of all u won't have any desktop effects..it just won't enable
<techbw> that's fine
<techbw> I don't have that now
<techbw> any other issues?
<NightWlkr> 2nd all ur video will be blury
<techbw> I don't have that now.
<mefisto__> NightWlkr: what driver is being used?
<NightWlkr> 3rd sometimes while typing ur whole screen will flicker and give black lines..killing krunner was fixing that issue though
 * xrhstos kalh synexia :-)
<live_to_code> dont have to run opengl, can run xrender, but will be slower
<techbw> which sis card you have, kde3 has no issues except for openGL stuff, like compiz etc
<techbw> DVD and video is perfect on 3.5
<NightWlkr> yes weird..it was working fine on 3.5 for me aswell
<NightWlkr> let me get my driver version etc..1 sex
<NightWlkr> sec
<techbw> lol
<live_to_code> when watching dvd's make sure you set your client to x11
<live_to_code> otherwise it will be choppy
<NightWlkr> 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<NightWlkr> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] (Elitegroup Computer Systems)
<techbw> exactly the same as mine
<pidus> can i install gnome as well, when using kubuntu 8.10?
<techbw> looks like I may run into problems then? think I will image the drive before the upgrade just in case
<NightWlkr> yes u can pidus..
<pidus> NightWlkr: and how?
<techbw> hope there will be better support for SiS in the future however I am doubtfull it will be in the near future
<NightWlkr> techbw: me too, but instead of waiting i rather buy a decent vga since that's cheap nowadays
<techbw> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i think it is
<pidus> techbw: ok thanks
<techbw> don't really have that option, as I am on laptop
<NightWlkr> then stick with kde3.5 for now as an advice..i may switch too but had a problem installing yakuake :P
<bdizzle> hey
<techbw> pidus: that is correct sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bdizzle> does anyone know anything about KDevelop?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to use it for a programming class I have and am having some difficulty getting it to run properly
<techbw> I will give it a go once I have found a utility to image the drive, Ghost4Linux looks quite complicated.
<pidus> techbw: cool
<techbw> does not look as easy as Symantecs Ghost.
<NightWlkr> well i used to have a bootable cd called partition expert..should do the trick
<techbw> will check that out.
<NightWlkr> i think it's paid though..had to steal a copy back then :P
<NightWlkr> but if u can get it it's quite easy
<techbw> KDE4 looks really cool, hope I don't run into any issues, I can live without the compiz stuff, although it would have been nice if there was support for SiS cards in 8.10
<bdizzle> techbw: I have problems with KDE4 still
<techbw> what problem you having?
<bdizzle> mostly that it randomly closes firefox and I have some mouse / video issues
<live_to_code> no compiz in kde4 (compiz is optional) kwin composite does nicely
<NightWlkr> techbw: what seems cool there won't run on sis :P
<NightWlkr> even kwin gave me a white screen i could work with nothing
<bdizzle> does anyone know anything about KDevelop?
<bdizzle> if not, does anyone know of a channel I can go to for help?
<techbw> no I have a desktop as well with Nvidia
<NightWlkr> from what i heard it had problems with nvidia aswell?
<bdizzle> yes
<techbw> bdizzle: don't think I am the one to help there, have not even upgraded to KDE4 yet
<NightWlkr> weird..most ppl use nvidia
<bdizzle> I know, I was just saying where I was having problems
<live_to_code> i'm running ati hd 2400 and it runs perfectly. i have to install 8.10 in text mode though as live cd don't wanna play.
<techbw> It does, but once you get past the install, you can install prop. drivers.
<live_to_code> then i get a text login where i manually update, then it runs
<techbw> basically the install has to be done with safe graphics mode, because of licence issues, it's about not having end user licence during install process go figure
<NightWlkr> ya same thing for amarok not having mp3 support..but u can install it later on :P
<live_to_code> yeah, that's normal though
<bdizzle> GRRRR
<techbw> From what I heard is that once the install is done, on first boot, you will have a popup window asking to install the drivers, and you have to agree to eula
<NightWlkr> well they can add the eula b4 the install and make it work..i don't find any complications there
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i need some help with grep
<NightWlkr> but i won't have problems with ati vga's.. i can run the install with my sis built in and then install the ATI
<techbw> I don't either but apparently Conical don't want eula in the install process, as it is not opensource, and they want to adhere to the GPL
<techbw> something to that effect
<Neremor> i'm currently creating a script that should read out all birthdays on a page. for the readout i want to use grep.
<Neremor> the format is like that:
<Neremor> Birthday:{{tabulator}}22.03.1972
<techbw> you shouldn't have an issue if you install using sis and after that install your ati card.
<Neremor> what should the grep command look like? i want to have the date (22.03.1972) as the output of the command afterwards
<NightWlkr> no i won't..but i have an issue with my ati vga..using windows i kicked my pc a few times now it won't work :P
<techbw> Neremor: I think that would be to do with programming, this is the Kubuntu support room
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> i'm talking about an linux program, whats wrong about that?
<etfb> Can someone with KDE4 in Intrepid look in their System Settings for me, and tell me if you have an icon for Multimedia?  Mine isn't there, and as an interesting coincidence, my audio doesn't work.
<NightWlkr> etfb: maybe u don't have a sound card driver installed
<etfb> NightWlkr: I believe I do, but how do I tell?
<techbw> Neremor: nothing wrong, but you would have better success in a programming room, rather than a support room, didn't mean anything by that
<NightWlkr> u should check ur system u have 2 choices...command line or graphical
<etfb> NightWlkr: Prefer command line; it's quicker and then I can use history.
<NightWlkr> command line i think u can tell by dmesg |grep sdb
<techbw> Nightwlkr: would that not bring up info on sdb hard drive?
<etfb> NightWlkr: I assume that's a typo and you meant grep snd?
<NightWlkr> yup sorry checking the sound :S
<techbw> ;-)
<etfb> Damn... how do you set case-insensitive search mode in less?
<etfb> Ah!  dash i
<etfb> OK, nothing in dmesg about "sound", "snd" or "alsa"
<techbw> i get no return either and my snd is working
<techbw> i even tried pcm and still no return
<NightWlkr> well u can always install device manager as a graphical interface :$
<NightWlkr> i can't find sound in dmesg either
<techbw> i do get for dmesg | grep ac97 though
<techbw> wich is my snd card
<techbw> what does lspci say, do you see snd card in list
<etfb> NightWlkr: aplay -l says I have an ALC889 Analog
<mefisto__> try this: lspci |grep -i audio
<techbw> then try dmseg | grep ALC889
<mefisto__> or this: asoundconf list
<etfb> Names of available sound cards: Intel
<techbw> ooo learnt somthing new...got respons on that command
<etfb> Impressive!  (Not)
<etfb> (The results of the command, not the command itself...)
<NightWlkr> me too techbw
<etfb> Tried dmesg | grep -i ALC and got nothing relevant.
<mefisto__> what about lspci | grep -i audio  ?
 * etfb is unsurprised to find that lscpi doesn't exist. Who would want to list the Consumer Price Index? lspci works, though.
<techbw> why is it grep and not grab??? cos what the command is actually doing is grabbing that info out of a list??
<techbw> is alsa installed on your system?
<stdin_> techbw: the name is taken from the first letters in global / regular expression / print
<etfb> techbw: Ancient Unix lore: grep = global [regular expression] print in a very old Unix editor, ie you would type gh.ll.+w.rld[ENTER]p or something like that
<techbw> ah!
<techbw> acronym
<etfb> No, TECO command.  Same thing, orders of magnitude different pain levels.
<stdin_> most old unix commands are
<techbw> damn lucky i did not use unix then, cos I would have thrown out the window with commands like that
<etfb> stdin_: Someone told me once that Unix was written originally in Dutch, and I believed it.  I'm not sure I ever stopped.
<mefisto__> what's the "global" refer to?
<etfb> mefisto__: Repeat through the entire file, ie not just on the current line.
<etfb> Regarding lspci | grep -i audio, I get one line, referring to an 82801H HD Audio Controller
<stdin_> mefisto__: global search, rather than a local/bounded search
<techbw> we now know the sound card exists, but can we help in getting the thing to work, I know I can't :-P
<techbw> thanks for the lesson guys, learned a new command, and a little on history of grep, but I am off now, cheers all
<etfb> So the sound card is an ALC889, right?  So what's this 82801C thing?
<phil_> cya
<live_to_code>  /msg NickServ identify cepfxfyr
<stdin_> password change time
<live_to_code> lol
<NightWlkr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<live_to_code> aye
<NightWlkr> etfb: this is what u'r going through
<etfb> live_to_code: Excellent password, though.  Very secure.  Just need to avoid spaces at the start of your / lines.
<live_to_code> hahaha
<jussi01> should always do that in the server window..
<NightWlkr> etfb: there r 5 patches there that worked with some ppl should i just paste the links for u?
<etfb> NightWlkr: That's fine, I'll read and digest.
<live_to_code> @ jussi01: normally would, i panicked! lol
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> you can set most clients to auto-identify to nickserv, and with freenode you can use your nickserv password as the server password for automatic identification
<marcel> what is libncurses ?
<etfb> marcel: A library that allows programmers to write stuff that uses the terminal for simple DOS-style layouts.  Have a look at, say, alsamixer for the sort of thing it allows.
<etfb> marcel: Good for doing a user interface without messing about with X, KDE, GTK, etc.
<marcel> thank you verry much etfb:
<etfb> marcel: Out of interest: why do you ask?
<marcel> how can i use libncurses ?
<etfb> It's a rewrite of the curses library, so google for that.
<marcel> my interest is to write the function getch(); /* get a char withou echo */  -- into "C"...
<marcel> getch(); -- not exist into gnu c library...
<marcel> and i need a getch(); function
<etfb> marcel: the ncurses library will have that as a built-in, I expect, so it won't be hard to find.
<cjae> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> marcel: getch() is a windoes command, use getchar()
<stdin> *windows API function
<etfb> (Dang it... what's the IRC command to undo an /away?)
<stdin> /back
<etfb> Excellent.  Thanks.
<stdin> clients should accept '/away' as back, but some don't
<etfb> Out of interest, how did you manage to type /back on a line by itself and not have it executed?
<stdin> //back
<stdin> the client will remove the 1st slash
<etfb> stdin: Obvious.  Pardon me while I slap myself for not guessing that.
 * etfb slaps /me
<marcel> hard to find ncurses with headers
<stdin> marcel: you don't want ncurses for simple console apps
<marcel> thank you
<stdin> just use int getchar(void)
<stdin> or int getc(FILE *stream)
<marcel> getchar(); // ends with a '\r' char and i don't want that
<marcel> just to simulate a getch(); function !!
<stdin> getchar() reads what ever is in the buffer
<marcel> yes
<stdin> a better place to ask about this is in ##c
<marcel> i ask and they tell me abou ncurses
<cjae> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<marcel> i don't know how to obtain ncurses..., :)
<stdin> libncurses5-dev
<mister-tea-lapto> so install liibncurses5 through synaptic
<marcel> thank you
<stdin> you'll want the -dev for the headers
<marcel> yes
<marcel> thank you again
<stdin> and you'll need to -lncurses
<stdin> btw, there is getline() in <stdio.h>
<stdin> you'll have to #define _GNU_SOURCE to use it
<cjae> is there a prblem with ati chipset in linux?
<cjae> I have no ethernet internet
<cjae> and its a realtek onboard so it shouldn't be problem
<Papfox> Hi, I'm having graphics performance issues with KDE4 on a machine that really shouldn't be having trouble (Dell Precision M6300 laptop - 2.4G dual core, 4GB RAM, nVidia Quadro FX1600m 256MB GPU [nVidia 177 binary blob], 1920x1200 panel, 7200RPM SATA drive). There are three things going wrong: 1) When I open new apps the windows show corrupt "stripey" contents from elsewhere on the screen. 2) When I scroll in apps like Firefox if the machine
<Papfox> is busy the psrt of the window that got scrolled contains an a duplicate of an adjacent stripe which goes away when I open a menu. 3) Mouseovering files (particularly in dolphin on konqueror) causes GUIs of other programs (particularly xmms) to become jerky [on FC9 and 10 it also made pulseaudio glitch] Sorry for such a long post. Thanks for your help.
<Papfox> Machine performed like a racehorse on Hardy with KDE3
<dsnaike> Papfox what kde ver. 4.x
#kubuntu 2009-01-25
<ghostcube> Papfox, you mean some garbaged new created windows ?
<ghostcube> and an frozen log out image ?
<ghostcube> bug 254468
<ghostcube> oO
<Papfox> Currently running Kdebase 4.1.4ununtu1~intrepid2. Garbage in newly created windows for a couple of seconds is a symptom - not sure if it was relevant. Not getting frozen logout image.
<ghostcube> nvidia 180x ?
<ghostcube> but doesnt matter this is a problem inside kubuntu and fc10
<ghostcube> moment
<Papfox> The biggest pain is that if I have SecondLife running and I bring up Firefox over it to look something up scrolling renders the scrolled portion of th epage unreadable.
<marcel> library libncurses.so.5 exist, how can i find documentation about it ?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468
<Papfox> nvidia 177
<walbert> Hey folks.  I'm doing some work on a project that uses GTK under Kubuntu, and I'd like to be able to change my gtk themes around.  I installed gtk-engine-* and gtk-theme-switch2, but i still only get the default options of Qt4 and Raleigh.  What am I doing wrong?
<Papfox> That bug looks liek one of the problems but it's the scrolling corruption that is driving em mad.
<Papfox> Should I try nvidia 180?
<Papfox> I can see it in Synaptic but not in the Hardware Drivers tool.
<ghostcube> Papfox, wouldnt help but afaik this should get into SRU as ScottK told in the bug report
<ghostcube> stable release upgrade
<dsnaike> Papfox i had same problem upgraded to kde4.2 it worked for me
<Papfox> Is 4.2 in one of the repos? If so which one?
<jammen33> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<jammen33> i think
<dsnaike> Papfox www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1 will give u whats needed
<ghostcube> in 2 days the final comes out
<ghostcube> maybe wait this two days :)
<Papfox> Thanks guys. I'll do that. WHen is it due to go mainstream?
<jammen33> teh 28thish ithink
<Papfox> Is that when it will find its way into the standard repos (I have backports and proposed turned on)
<jammen33> ithink it wont be relised on intrepid
<jammen33> u'll have to use the ppa
<jammen33> or go to jaunty
<Papfox> Thanks. The other option would be to give KDE4 up as a bad job. Is it possible to go back to KDE3 on Intrepid?
<jammen33> no
<jammen33> it was a kde4 only
<jammen33> you would have to go back to 8.04
<ghostcube> Papfox, hmm kde 4.2 will be fine
<ghostcube> more options
<jammen33> im using kde4.2 now and it works great
<ghostcube> and the video problem  is not kde related
<Papfox> Do you know what it is if it's not KDE?
<ghostcube> an error in xorg
<ghostcube> but the nvidia 180 drivers from repo would be better too for your card
<ghostcube> can anyone confirm that sorting the items in kde 4.x in k-menu classic isnt working
<ghostcube> it doesnt take care of the menu editor ?
<Papfox> Thanks :) Ghostcube, do you know if a bug has been filed against this in xorg?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468
<dsnaike> Papfox what decorator is in use kwib,compiz is good gtk will cause your problems to
<Papfox> Thanks
<Papfox> @dsnaike, I'm not sure what you mean. What is a decorator and how do I find out?
<BattleStarJesus> I'm running Kubuntu with the Nvidia driver (version 177.82), I have using Compiz-Fusion and Emerald.  When I open video media with any media player it plays, but when I try to enable full-screen or try to play the next video in a playlist, the player shuts down. What is causing this to happen and how do I resolve it?
<dsnaike> is compiz installed
<Papfox> Loads of compiz packages installed.
<dsnaike> fusion icon to
<marcel> i find ncurses docu on google instead of man -k ncurses , yeah..., :)
<Papfox> (Is that what is trapping CTRL-ALT-SHIFT and the arrows in Gnome? It's interfering with Secondlife)
<Papfox> I can't see any icons in the bar that say they are compiz
<dsnaike> I use compiz fusion icon to load kwin or compiz decorator gtk causes video problems
<dsnaike> use synaptic or adept to install fusion icon easy way to control everything
<Papfox> Is that the compiz-kde package?
<dsnaike> yes
<dsnaike> but go thru the list and select what you need
<Papfox> Will that cause the CTRL_ALT_SHIFT_arrows to be trapped like in Gnome?
<dsnaike> if what will cause it
<Papfox> Installing compiz on KDE? SOmething is trapping that key combo in Gnome (thought it might be compiz) to switch workspaces. It's a killer for Secondlife as that is one of the key combos that moves the camera
<dsnaike> use ctrl-alt-mousebutton1
<Papfox> Thanks :)
<dsnaike> Papfox there are more progs and games than key combinations they overlap
<ghostcube> Papfox, sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<ghostcube> if anything is missing :)
<dsnaike> fusion icon
<Papfox> Just as long as I can change that key combo if I need :)
<ghostcube> hmm not the best way for startup only for comtroööing
<ghostcube> controlling
<dsnaike> yes in compiz settings manager
<Papfox> ALT-arrows, CTRL-ALT-arrows and CTRL-ALT-SHIFT-arrows are the camera control functions and if you use SL you use them all the time.
<dsnaike> compiz allows u to change combos
<ghostcube> or just use kwin for gaming
<ghostcube> :)
<dsnaike> perfect gostcube
<dsnaike> ghostcube
<no1peacedragon> I had KDE4 crash last night while installing updates and ran a backtrace, it responded invalid backtrace what does that mean just curious
<Papfox> Thanks everyone :)
<no1peacedragon> guess it only happens to me
<Kuaera> Hello; I was wondering if there was any way of getting alternate icons for layouts in the KDE Keyboard Layout Switcher, as US Qwerty and US Dvorak look the same
<etfb> Should I be worried that my dmesg dump includes the line "apm: BIOS not found"?
<byteme_> I have a friend that wants to try kubuntu
<byteme_> and I am hes. to give him kde 4.1.1 as in my opinion it harder to use than 3.5
<byteme_> 4.1 to me is overly complex for a simple operation that would be less clicks in 3.5
<byteme_> am I thinking wrong? after all 3.5 is on its way out
<mefisto__> byteme_: nothing wrong with that thinking. I'd agree
<byteme_> I just built him a great system and he will be dual booting
<mefisto__> byteme_: you could give your friend kubuntu hardy (which has kde3) and install kde4 from ppa repo for a taste of things to come
<byteme_> I told like to give away anything but the latest stuff, but I feel I will be getting a ton more 'help me & how to' calls with 4.1
<byteme_> yeah, good idea
<mefisto__> byteme_: then you'll have the opportunity to help with the upgrade to 9.04 when kde4 will hopefully be more mature
<byteme_> yeah sweet
<hec_> hello @ all, need help to configure my wlan card in kubuntu 8.10
<hec_> with the network manager i dont find a network
<byteme_> its funny I am beta testing Windows 7 for M$... and the start bar is a complete rip off the KDE task bar
<byteme_> (3.5 version)
<byteme_> it's a spoofed up version of Vista
<jammen33> nice
<byteme_> the start bar id even partially trasparent
<jammen33> well at least their copying something good
<byteme_> I wonder when they will ever get an original idea
<jammen33> 3033?
<byteme_> they used to have so many cool new stuff, now they copy Linux and MAC
<byteme_> true
<jammen33> is their still there
<byteme_> ?
<jammen33> if MS is still around in 3033
<hec_> has nobody a tip for me?
<byteme_> lol, got yeah
<byteme_> hec_: is it a fresh install?
<etfb> *** I just made my sound work!!!!
<hec_> yes, with the updates per cable
<etfb> How the hell did I do that???
<etfb> Weird!
<hec_> i se the card with lspci
<etfb> I think it was the sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel!
<etfb> Now how do I make that persistent for the next time I boot?  Does anyone know?
<mister-tea-lapto> add it to grub
<byteme_> should be auto, but i have seen where it wasnt and I forgot the command
<etfb> mister-tea-lapto: How so?  I presume it's an option like splash and... all the rest that I don't recall.  But what syntax?
<byteme_> can one have 8.10 with kde 3.5? where are the options, man??!!
<byteme_> I want my freedom
<mister-tea-lapto> I had the same problem with a different card and I just added the modprobe line to my grub
<jammen33> byteme_: i dont think so, unless you compile from source
<etfb> byteme_: Looks like they don't want you using 3.5 any more.  I don't blame them -- supporting two versions is a pain.  But it's bad for those of us who don't like waiting for the basics to work....
<jammen33> or those with old computers
<byteme_> yeah, exactly. I love the look of 4.1, but IMO it just isnt ready (for me)
<etfb> You want irony?  The first YouTube I opened to check that the sound worked there had had its audio disabled because of copyright...
<etfb> The second one worked though.
<byteme_> lol
<etfb> So, refresh my memory here.  Modprobe does... what?  Activates an inactive module in the kernel, right?
<etfb> Or does it install it, like loading a DLL in Windows?
<Dr_willis> probes a module
<Dr_willis> module = kernel driver
<Dr_willis> modprobe networkcarddriver.ko     -> loads that driver for whatever device
<etfb> Ah, Dr_willis -- good to see you.  My memory may be hazy, but it seems any time I've solved a problem in Linux, you've had a hand in it somewhere.  So tell me, if modprobe snd-hda-intel is the command to make my sound miraculously start working, what do I need to edit so I get that effect every time I reboot?
<Dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Dr_willis> its supposed to auto load.. hal is suppose to handle that i think.. or theres a modules file that autoloads stuff also
<Dr_willis> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<etfb> Dr_willis: That was it!  I remember seeing that file, but couldn't recall the name.  /etc/modules is too simple - it should be something like /etc/splinge-0.0.23.8492d/wibble.rc/03-flurbnax.fdi and be stored in a cryptic XML format...
<etfb> Rebooting it now... let's see if it makes pretty noises at me...
<Dr_willis> that would be windows.. only it would be in  c:/Windows/Winlibs/win32/system32/stuff/local/roaming/cssid-1234-213-5243-51-234-5245-234-234-65-32453425234-23432-5
<etfb> Well it works, although for some reason it started with the sound muted in kmix.
<khalidmian> i cant seem to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main to adept
<khalidmian> pls help
<cjae_> walbert: so I figured out why my ethernet wasn't working
<Dr_willis> give more details khalidmian ? You could try editing the /etc/apt/sources.list directly also
<etfb> How do I figure out what colour depth I'm using?  I know I'm on 1920x1080 cos it says so in System Settings | Display, but there's no number of colours, and it looks like I'm on something low.
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: i dont know how to add repositories via sudo im trying to update amarok
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> add it to the end.
<cjae_> walbert: stup*d Q^&#@^$*windows turns the ethernet card off when it shuts down and linux can't turn it back on you have to deselect that setting from device manager in windows
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: give a moment to see if it works
<cjae_> then enable WOL in the bios
<cjae_> for anyone having troubles with realtek ethernet cards and dual boot sernarios http://reynantem.blogspot.com/2008/12/ubuntu-810-ethernet-problem-solved.html
<walbert> cjae_: ha.  good stuff
<Dr_willis> realtek makes a lot of cards. :)
<cjae_> unreal
<walbert> i still haven't figured out my problem, as a matter of fact
 * walbert sighs
<walbert> though i can probably just go on without it
<sashaye> Hi
<etfb> The Display page in System Settings in Intrepid sucks fairly badly, doesn't it.  The way the information pane won't resize and doesn't fit the controls makes me wonder if the devs can even spell "test".
<sashaye> ok
<sashaye> oh did you get the sound on ur laptop?
<etfb> KDE4: Because Microsoft Vista proved that "fit and finish" is optional.
 * Dr_willis is reminded of many MS tools/dialog box;s that cant even be resized
<walbert> etfb: amen!
<sashaye> you switched to vista
<etfb> sashaye: Yes, I did.  Gods only know how.  modprobe snd-hda-intel did it, and putting that module name in /etc/modules made it permanent.
<etfb> And no, I did not switch to Vista.  If I ever feel the urge to do that, I'll reach for a nailgun and put a hole in my head.
<shentino> anyone know of a bt client that can select peers based on distance or hop count?
<shentino> besides vuze
<etfb> (Same effect, only cheaper)
<sashaye> ahh
<etfb> Dr_willis: Trouble is, I haven't seen a Windoze dialog that stupid in many years.  Admittedly (a) I don't use software that's that badly written by choice, and (b) I don't use Vista (see item a).
<faileas> etfb: i actually tried it for a few weeks...
<faileas> and having tried it... i was underwhelmed ;p
 * walbert once saw vista.... looked, but didn't touch
<Dr_willis> etfb,  i see them all the time.. could be the  idiot programmers are using some old method.. then again.. Vista died on me last week.. so i dont plan on  reinstalling it.
<sashaye> vista is a pain in the neck
<sashaye> once I was using xp
<sashaye> and switched to vista
<sashaye> first prob
<sashaye> no sound
<sashaye> fixed it
<sashaye> next prob
<sashaye> it cant work with my printer
<sashaye> fixed it
<sashaye> next prob
<sashaye> it used up too much Ram
<sashaye> its like a virus of some kind
<sashaye> looks pretty
<sashaye> then kaboom
<sashaye> problems
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: seems ver complicated to edit under terminal  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> a 10 sec edit is complex?
<Dr_willis> time to learn to use  the editor i guess.. it would take me longer to find where in adept to add a source.. then it would to edit that file
<yotux> is there a weather widget for KDE4
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: im a newbie i dont know how to paste under terminal
<khalidmian> youtux i havent found one
<sashaye> I have a ques
<Dr_willis> select, middle click..
<yotux> ctrl-shift-v
<Dr_willis> or select text.. copy, use menus to paste
<sashaye> there is no sound on my laptop
<sashaye> does anyone know how to fix it
<asobi> using keep, what if the backup destination is unmounted? does it skip and wait until the next interval?
<Dr_willis> note in nano - the help at the bottom ^ = control key
<mefisto__> khalidmian: just do the edit, then ctrl-X to exit. it will ask if you want to save the changes you made, etc
<Dr_willis> i really think nano shouldbe replaced with a slightly better editor.
<khalidmian> how to i go to the line where i want to place text
<Dr_willis> arrow keys perhaps?
<Dr_willis> thats the logical thing to try.
<squidy> yotux: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/SMHI+weather+plasmoid?content=93235
<yotux> thankz squidy
<Dr_willis> or instead of nano, use 'kdesudo EDITORYOULIKE /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Dr_willis> I like the 'geany' editor
<sashaye> does anyone know how to put sound on a recently installed ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> sashaye,  depending on the card.. You may need to upgrade your alsa
<Dr_willis> which can be a pain.
<sashaye> whats an alsa
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> ALSA - the sound system linux systems normally use
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: E: Couldn't find package amarok-kde4
<sashaye> where do I find this K menu ?
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  apt-get basics.. you must 'refresh' the package listings after altering the sources.list
<etfb> Dr_willis: That ubottu thing must be out of date - there's no Sound System in System Settings.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> ten try again
<etfb> Why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure work any more?  I want to change my screen resolution, and it worked last time I tried (in a previous version of Ubuntu)
<sashaye> I paste what I got from the terminal
<sashaye> the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/109208/
<sashaye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109210/
<Dr_willis> X uses a 'minimal' xorg.conf now a days..   its supposed to auto-detect most things
<mefisto__> making it even more mysterious and worthy of the name X
<etfb> Dr_willis: Certainly doesn't autodetect my screen's colour depth worth a damn...
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: als doesnt auto detect if connected to another monitor or tv
<etfb> And then I can't change it because KDE4 doesn' t think I should need to.  If I wanted to be treated like an idiot, I'd be using Gnome...
<Dr_willis> For my systems i normally have to have the ati or nvidia drivers installed for the proper res/stuff to get detected.. but i am using DVI connectors also on a LCD
<sashaye> thank you so much
<sashaye> I am finally hearing sound on it
<sashaye> thank you
<sashaye> :)
<Dr_willis> wowsers. :) the guide did help eh?
<sashaye> etfb: is there sound on ur computer ?
<sashaye> ya
<Dr_willis> Now you can Jamm to Kenny G. !
<sashaye> :P
<sashaye> eftb are you there
<etfb> sashaye: Yep, I'm just cleaning carpets.
<etfb> Yes, the sound is fixed now.
<sashaye> oh Dr_willis which lunix os to do you think is best
<sashaye> cool
<etfb> Screen colours are still too dopey though.
<etfb> Should be much better colour depth, but looks like 16 bit.
<Dr_willis> Im using Ubuntu on my main machines
<sashaye> oh
<sashaye> what do you think of kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> it works.
<Dr_willis> I use gnome or jwm , over kde4 most of the time
<sashaye> thanks for the help
<sashaye> got to go
<sashaye> bye bye everyone
<moxie> hello
<d3jake> if I have used ndisgtk which I found out about from this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EasyWirelessDrivers And found the windows driver properly, do I need to restart before I can use the wireless card? or do I have to take some more steps?
<d3jake> that page doesn't help much
<dmainou> hi, I just installed kubuntu in this machine anfd for some reason I can't see the synaptic package manager can anyone please help me to add it to the main menu
<Dr_willis> install the synaptic manager tool?
<Dr_willis> adept i the kde default tool
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<dmainou> Hi no I haven't I just want to enable the multiverse.
<Dr_willis> i always just edit /etc/apt/sources.list todo that
<Dr_willis> adept can do that also i imagine
<Dr_willis> or theres some check box's in the 'add/remove' interface
<dmainou> Thanks... I'm trying to install ther azalia drivers and it's giving me some headakes...
<Omikane_> How do I create more profiles for FF? I deleted all of mine... :(
<Dr_willis> firefox --help  - i thinktheres a command line option to make one..
<Dr_willis> but i though it made them by default the frst time it ran
<dmainou> found it within adept... many thanks.
<d3jake> Wireless and kubuntu don't like each other.... good thing there are wiki pages everywhere with help on them ^^
<jsubl2> iwl3945 works well here
<d3jake> mine is a.....bcm4318...
<jsubl2> yeah i here those are a little more difficult
<d3jake> oh bother... right now I have a ~50-60ft ethernet cable up to this computer, I want to get the wireless working so I don't have to screw with it.
<Dr_willis> bcm4318 - i thought ya just installed the 'b43-fwcutter' tool for thise
<Dr_willis> but that needs internet to get the firmware :)
<d3jake> Dr_willis, do you have a refrence page somewhere that talks about that?
<Dr_willis> all i did was 'sudo apt-get isntall  b43-fwcutter' and wasy it went :)
<Dr_willis> then i could use wireless.. so i then unplugged the wire. :)
<d3jake> oh, cool!
<d3jake> this is the second time you've helped me out ^^
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the 'restricted-driver' tool also automated this
<Frederick> folks why if I set a high resolution my screen fits less than the total monitor area?
<Dr_willis> CRT or LCD monitor Frederick ?
<Frederick> LCD
<rikkimaru> I'm attempting to upgrade from 1.4 amarok to 2.0.1.1 . When I add the repository to me sources.list and do an update and upgrade, amarok isn't listed.  Did i miss a step?
<Frederick> Dr_willis: are you there?
<Omikane_> anyone know how I would I bring my logins and passwords over from a FF profile backup? I just lost my server logins!
<BentFrank> I have two Kubuntu 8.10 systems.  Both nomimally have Adept 3.0 Beta 4 (Sheldon), KDE 4.1.3.  But both look different.  And one won't show the Search icon and won't find packages I need, like cups or sshd.  I don't understand why they are so different?
<Dr_willis> i would guess you got different repos enabled?
<Dr_willis> but cups and sshd are in MAIN so should be in both
<Frederick> folks how do I change the group of an icon on kde menu on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<caustin> Hello
<BentFrank> Thanks Dr Willis, I thought so too about cups and sshd
<BentFrank> But when I installed NX it complained they weren't present
<caustin> Anyone have any idea why apt-get kphotoalbum would want to remove kdeplasma-addons ?
<BentFrank> I could hazard a guess
<caustin> sure, that would be great..
<caustin> same with digiKam
<caustin> wants to remove kdeplasma-addons
<BentFrank> Maybe they want to be sure what they are rendering to you
<caustin> Hmm, not sure I understand what you mean..
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<Makuseru> !ace
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<arriesp> bye
<eos> I'm a newbie. How do change theme for KDE ?
<stdin> if only he'd have waited more than a minute I'd have given him https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<stdin> oh well
<EagleScreen> eos what KDE version?
<stdin> EagleScreen: they left
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> hooray /.
<DaSkreech> 6 pages of interview with Linus The only thing they notice is that he mentions he is now using Gnome
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  so he cant try out other desktops eh? :)
<Dr_willis> The Downadup worm — also called Conflicker — has now infected an estimated 10 million PCs worldwide,
<DaSkreech> Well I think it's mostly cause he insulted them so badly and publicly
<Dr_willis> gnome is dumbed down. :)
<Dr_willis> he was right
<Dr_willis> heh
<DaSkreech> was?
<Dr_willis> He thinks KDE 4 is a 'disaster.' Although it's improved recently, he'll find many who agree with this prognosis, and KDE 4 can be painful to use."
<Dr_willis> He dident like gnome because it was 'dumbed down' it still is.
<Dr_willis> i alsoo agree with his kde4 comments. :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Though he has only used KDE 4.0
<Dr_willis> 4.2 is an improvement.. but i think at this rate i will wait for kde 5.6
<DaSkreech> That's probably 4-5 years in the future
<Dr_willis> I will stick with JWM till then. :
<Dr_willis> :)
<ohhai> How do I make a folderview with my Desktop in KDE 4.2 RC1 full screen and have a background for it?
<caustin> Can anyone here running 4.2rc1 simulate an apt-get install for kphotoalbum ?
<caustin> tell me if it wants to remove kdeplasma-addons ?
<Dr_willis> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Dr_willis>   kdeplasma-addons libkexiv2-7
<Dr_willis> I install that.. then try          sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons libkexiv2-7
<Dr_willis> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Dr_willis>   kipi-plugins libkexiv2-3
<caustin> oh, so they will install after I do the remove with the kphotoalbum install?
<Dr_willis> well kdeplasma-addons got reinstalled..
<Dr_willis> looks like i got kphptoalbim and kdeplasma-addons both installed now
<SilentDis> hello :)  having a bit of problem with knetworkmanager and setting up a simple static IP for a LAN with no DHCP server.  I'm unsure what to fill in for a few of the fields.  I'd like to give this machine 192.168.0.10.
<caustin> Dr_willis: thanks, I'll try now.
<SilentDis> IP addy: 192.168.0.10, netmask 255.255.255.0... what do i fill in for gateway dns addr. and dns search?  the interface refuses to come up without these filled in.
<Dr_willis> i use the ip of my router for my DNS.. or the isp's dns ip  - if i know it
<Dr_willis> gateway  = router ip also
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: no router.  ad hoc
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: just 2 machines with a simple switch between 'em.
<Dr_willis> ip of the machine  that is doing the internet shareing perhaps? or is this just a peer to peer lan?
<Dr_willis> then  it wont matter mich i imagine..
<Dr_willis> ip of other box or 127.0.0.1 perhaps
<Dr_willis> or install a dhcp server on one machine.
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: i've never been able to get any sharing working right, that was my first thought as well.  network manager keeps screwing up all the settings :(
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: never been able to get a DHCP server setup right either, same problem.
<Dr_willis> insrtall dhcp server.. set both machines to use dhcp/auto and it should work   or at least it has for me in the past
<Dr_willis> this is a wireless network? or wired?
<SilentDis> wired.
<SilentDis> <machine> - <simple switch> - <machine>
<Dr_willis> you are usng proper hardware?   :)  looks like it.
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: back in... hmm... 7.04 or so... this all worked great.  now I have no end to trouble getting things setup right with network manager constantly stealing ports and such.  it's almost more hastle than it's worth to me, mainly because i use EVDO to get on the 'net (only thing available to me out here) from my cellphone, which, obviously, comes with me when i leave
<ohhai> How do I make a folderview with my Desktop in KDE 4.2 RC1 full screen and have a background for it?
<SilentDis> i'd love to get network sharing working, and a dhcp server running on this machine, i've just given up hope because i've had so many problems.
<Dr_willis> could be network manaer trying to be smart.. but ive not tried your exact situation in ages
<Dr_willis> I always got a little router handy
<Dr_willis> so is one machine going to the internet some how?
<SilentDis> if i could find a router with a usb port that could handle this kinda thing, i'd switch to it in a heartbeat.  i'm seriously thinking of bringing in a low powered computer to the mix and connecting the cellphone to that and using it like a 'router' with ubutnu server.
<Dr_willis> usb port? phone? what are ya trying to do? im missing somthing hehe...
<SilentDis> lol understandable.  my internet connection is provided via EVDO.  I connect a USB cable to my cellphone, HAL assigns it ttyACM0, network manager actually recognizes it as an EVDO capable device, and Just Works (tm).
<Dr_willis> So you are trying to get the 2nd pc going thrugh the first one?
<Dr_willis> to get to the internetz?
<SilentDis> that would be ideal, yes, but since my cellphone comes with me, the settings keep screwing up, and i can never get stuff to 'stick'.
<Dr_willis> cell -> pc1 --> pc2
<SilentDis> bingo
<Dr_willis> pc1 would be  the gateway and dns server for the 2nd one.
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_willis> that url may have some info also
<SilentDis> that's the idea, but as i said, gotta bring down the 'net connection constantly, and have it come back up worry-free.  the dhcp servers i've tried never work right.
<knic> how do i request a reset of my network adapters dhcp (similar to pump) on cmdline for kubuntu?
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: reading now, i'll give it another go, i assume i just keep missing something in the configs.
<BentFrank> SilentDis:  Network Manager has a bug that resets youback to DHCP.  If you want static IP follow this...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<SilentDis> BentFrank: thanks for that :D
<SilentDis> BentFrank: ah crap.  not good, bug is in network manager that keeps resetting my stuff.  and network manager is what i use to setup the evdo connection.  aargh.
<BentFrank> yeah, unf'ly part of the fix is to remove network manager
<Dr_willis> yea - network manager has cause issues over the years... :)
<ohhai> How do I upgrade OpenOffice.org to the 3rd version?
<SilentDis> i guess i'll need to grab kppp before i go any further on any of this then.
<SilentDis> with network manager out of the picture, though, i should be able to get this setup on my own.  that's been the bane of my existance this whole time >.<
<DaSkreech> ohhai: Get it from a PPA or from openoffice directly
<ohhai> DaSkreech: How can I add ppa to my repositories?
<DaSkreech> ohhai: Never added a third part repo before?
<ohhai> Sorry, figured.
<ohhai> DaSkreech: Danks, worked.
<DaSkreech> ohhai: Greeat
<carlossnchez> hello, can somebody help me? me podrían ayudar por favor?
<carlossnchez> hello, can somebody help me? me podrían ayudar por favor?
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergacy'
<BattleStarJesus>  I'm running Kubuntu with the Nvidia driver (version 177.82), I have using Compiz-Fusion and Emerald.  When I open video media with any media player it plays, but when I try to enable full-screen or try to play the next video in a playlist, the player shuts down. What is causing this to happen and how do I resolve it?
<micha__> ok i am confused wasn't there a on the advanced tab in system settings a restricted driver icon and how do i get it if i lost it
<Dr_willis> I found it best to not use compiz with kde 4.x
<Dr_willis> Run the player from a terminal. look for error messages  BattleStarJesus   - look for clues there?
<seektherapy> I have a soundcard problem
<seektherapy> can someone help me
<Dr_willis> Sound can be a pain to trouble shoot.
<micha__> Dr_willis: do you know how to get the restricted driver icon
<Dr_willis> micha__,   just run 'sudo jockey-kde' to get to the Restricted-program  interface. is all i do
<micha__> i am on hardy thanks Dr_willis
<seektherapy> I see the icon on the top right but when i click on it i get the error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Dr_willis> seektherapy,  try some other mixers perhaps? Ive heard of that error befor - but not sure why it does that.
<Dr_willis> isent gstreamer for gnome?
<seektherapy> doesnt work
<Dr_willis> 'dosent work' is not very helpfull.. what did you just try to do?
<BattleStarJesus> > Dr_willis: do you know what [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 141.19 failed with error code 11: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<BattleStarJesus> means
<Dr_willis> use a different  'video out' option for the player
<Dr_willis> using 'xv' here on my system
<BattleStarJesus> I will try, I'm going to use vlc what do you suggest?
<BattleStarJesus> ok
<Dr_willis> I use vlc a lot.. and mplayer at times
<micha__> i am still on hardy (because i don't like the kde4 at the moment) apt-get upgrade upgrades but keeps 10 packages back should i do a dist-upgrade or would that install kde4?
<BattleStarJesus> Dr_willis: hey that worked very well, awsome work Dr,
<micha__> i am still on hardy (because i don't like the kde4 at the moment) apt-get upgrade upgrades but keeps 10 packages back should i do a dist-upgrade or would that install kde4?
<micha__> somebody know the answer?
<Dr_willis> see what dist-upgrade says it will upgrade
<derjens> hello everyone
<derjens> i am using kontact with 3 mail receiving accounts (all of them type disc. imap)
<derjens> when i started kontact yesterday out of the sudden 2 of 3 were gone
<derjens> i did not delete them!
<derjens> the smtp accounts are still there
<derjens> can you give me any information how to recover my mail accounts?
<BentFrank> test
<Dr_willis> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<sachith> hai all
<sachith> can anylp me one help me with an issue?
<sachith> im using kubuntu 8.10 and my bluetooth is not working
<caustin> Is there any decent native gnutella clients for KDE?
<stdin> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<stdin> !Gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<ohhai> From what repo can I get the Thunderbird 3.0b2 for 8.10?
<stdin> ohhai: you won't get a software beta release in a stable release
<ohhai> stdin: I want a beta release, I just need to know a repository where I can fetch it from.
<stdin> ohhai: you'll have to download and install it manually
<ohhai> stdin: Thanks, then I'll look for a .deb package.
<ohhai> How do I switch off the thread view in the new KMail?
<hunt> ok. i want to watch youtube. but when i typy in youtube.com than it goes to /czyoutube.com and i get a blank page. i think this must be something to do with the settings on my pc.. but i dont know and i dont know how to change it.. have somebody an idea????
<nahy> hey guys. i want to know how can i set my gtalk account with kopete?
<ohhai> Please, tell me - how can I disable date categories (e.g. Today, Thursday, Last Week) and thread view for KMail in KDE4? How can I make it to just display the good old list, like it is in Thunderbird?
<nahy> roozbehonline: salam. hale shoma?
<nahy> i want to know how can i set my gtalk account with kopete?
<senorpedro> hunt: check /etc/hosts
<ubunturos> nahy: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=57557 - should help you in doing that
<nahy> thx
<Nataouze> hello
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> as i installed kubuntu on defaults, my graphics started flittering and the performance was really bad; i was offered to install a proprietary driver, the performance did improve dramatically; however, any attempt to play video crashes vlc and other players play it badly(i mean 60% of frames are black, it flickers on the top of the desktop and plasma)
<StR|Sangreal>  (i have centrino2, thus i installed amd64 distro, my videocard is ati radeon mobility x1450) please could sb advise me how to set up my graphics?
<Dr_willis> use the restricted-drivers/hardware-drivers tool to enable the fglrx drivers perhaps StR|Sangreal
<Dr_willis> or run 'jockey-kde'
<Dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<Dr_willis> (same tool different names)
<nahy> Dr_willis: Hi. remember me? i faced a bad bug in my recent kubuntu and going to reinstall a fresh one
<StR|Sangreal> dr_willis, i have them enabled and the performance isnt still fine
<Nataouze> Since last update of solid on kde4.2, I have this error message when kde is loading: "Error creating  Bluetooth Server" "The name org.openobex was not provided by any .service files"
<Dr_willis> StR|Sangreal,  I find kde4 to be sluggish. so cant really give much more suggestions...
<nahy> i have to install hardy. is it necessary to upgrade to kde4?
<Dr_willis> nahy,  i think it may be.. there was some unofficial kde 3.5 repos. but ive not heard much about them lately
<StR|Sangreal> i am gonna install gnome... d you think it will solve my problem?
<Dr_willis> what problem? desktop being slow?  depends.
<Dr_willis> install jwm if you want a speedy window manager. :) but its uber-minimal
<Dr_willis> Im using gnome as my main desktop these days.. or JWM+Rox-filer
<StR|Sangreal> the speed of the environment is ok
<StR|Sangreal> the main trouble is in playing video
<todz> hello I'm wanting to try KDE 4.1 RC1 but I keep getting an error when trying to install the kdebase-workspace-data package, I was wondering if someone could help me with it?
<todz> *KDE 4.2
<Dr_willis> try other videoplayers perhaps
<Nataouze> somebody already had this problem with blouetooth ?
<Nataouze> kbluetooth4
<Dr_willis> Nataouze,  ive heard that bluetooth in kde4 has issues.. but ive never tried it
<Nataouze> Dr_willis: do you have an idea how to disable it from the boot time ?
<Dr_willis> kbluetooth4 wouldbe gettting started by kde.. not at boot.. as far as i know
<Dr_willis> check the kde4 sessions/autorunn apps perhaps?
<Nataouze> yes at kde boot :)
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Dr_willis> 'kde starts up' the PC 'boots up' :)
<tictric> anyone else experiencing problems accessing cdrom on intrepid?
<StR|Sangreal> dr_willis, vlc crashed completely after installing the catalyst driver; mplayer and kaffeine just flicker on the top of kde
<Dr_willis> StR|Sangreal,  try disableng all th faccy kde eye candy/effects/compositing stuff perhaps
<Dr_willis> I dont have a single ati system any more
<Nataouze> yes you're right sry ;) anyway there's just nothing in autostart concerning bluetooth, the thing is kbluetooth is part of solid
<MinusSeven> is PulseAudio better than ALSA, and if so, how do I make it so PulseAudio is used?
<Dr_willis> Pulse Audio USES alsa
<Dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_willis> soundcard --> alsa .-->pulseaudio
<MinusSeven> thanks
<Dr_willis> and given the # of people ive seen that want to remove Pulseaudio
<Dr_willis> you might NOT want to use it.
<pankovs> kkk
<pankovs> hello
<kenny__> Any ideas on how to get koffice2 on 4,2 1st time in any IRC sorry if I'm breaching any protocol
<MinusSeven> its just that when I installed KDE 4.2, sound only worked with one program at a time
<Guest65284> anybody know how to turn 32bit rpms into 64bitbit rpms
<truetothegametha> pleasehelp
<ubunturos> truetothegametha: !ask
<ubunturos> !ask | truetothegametha
<ubottu> truetothegametha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<truetothegametha> k
<truetothegametha> thnx
<truetothegametha> just did on own
<pankovs> What is better to use ubuntu or Kubuntu
<truetothegame> its more complex
<truetothegame> alot more possibilitys
<truetothegame> mispell
<Dr_willis> You can easually install kde on ubuntu, and gnome on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> so installboth and try them both out
<truetothegame> if you develop you wouldnt use ubuntu
<Dr_willis> tehres too many gnome or kde apps i like.. to limit myself to one or the other
<pankovs> I installed xfce on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of developers who dont use KDE> :) depends on what they are developing
<Dr_willis> YOu can install xfce also..  have 3 to play withj
<truetothegame> or how you learned
<pankovs> Xfce like a gnome
<pankovs> And best of all is IceWM!
<truetothegame> why
<Dr_willis> i like jwm+rox-filer
<Dr_willis> intall allof them and try them all out
<pankovs> it doesn not tike many system resources and memory
<truetothegame> kkkk
<truetothegame> how to install 32bit rpms on 64bit linux
<Dr_willis> you doule have to set up some 32bit chroot I belive
<pankovs> How I know 32 bit application need 32 bit libs
<truetothegame> time
<Dr_willis> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<Dr_willis> i wouldent suggest mesing with rpms at all
<Dr_willis> the 32bit stuff just adds more to the problem
<stdin> you don't need a chroot to run 32bit apps in 64bit linux
<pankovs> I have 64 AMD processor but I installed i386 ubuntu and have no problems
<stdin> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<truetothegame> i have amd turion!
<truetothegame> problem is cpufreq not in kpowersave or default app
<Dr_willis> I use 64bit os on my  64bit Machine. :) and have very few problems
<pankovs> Do anybody use VirtualBox
<pankovs> &
<pankovs> ?
<hacker> 如何升级到kde 4.1.4
<stdin> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_willis> Lots of us use Virtualbox
<Dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pankovs> Can I run 3d games for windows on vbox (host ubuntu, guest winxp)
<senorpedro> pankovs: better not
<pankovs> why
<senorpedro> afaik the 3d stuff in vbox is very slow
<pankovs> In last version there is support 3d in vbox
<senorpedro> even if you have a very fast graphic card
<senorpedro> well you can try
<pankovs> GF 9600 GT my videocard
<senorpedro> but i dont think it will be fast, afaik vmware does better graphic handling
<pankovs> i must go
<pankovs> good by
<Dr_willis> 3d stuff in either one - i imagine will be less then great. :)
<truetothegame> nope
<Dr_willis> thats sort of a 'soon to be big feature' if they ever get it going..
<truetothegame> colinux better than vmware
<Dr_willis> iimagien it depends on wha tyou want to do with it all
<truetothegame> true
<truetothegame> faster on regular usages why not graphics
<truetothegame> i havnt tested though so what would i know about it besides nothin
<Dr_willis> I ten to just use vbox to test live cd's
<micha__> my touchpad is a bit speedy how can i get that a bit more unsensetive?
<ohhai> How do I make .avi videos work in Kubuntu Interpid Ibex?
<truetothegame> vlc
<micha__> .avi could be xvid divx mpeg4 but that doesn\t matter they should all work ohhai
<Dr_willis> a lot will depend on the specific CODEC of the avi file
<Dr_willis> avi could be one of several Dozen codecs :) used in it
<truetothegame> vlc dnt need extras
<Dr_willis> if not more
<ohhai> I installed w32codecs and SMPlayer/MPlayer, and I get only the sound.
<ohhai> The same with VLC.
<Dr_willis> vlc does incluse most.
<ohhai> Sound, no video.
<truetothegame> fuck mplayer vlc
<Dr_willis> sounds like its a weird video codec then
<truetothegame> worked on mine
<truetothegame> everythang
<ohhai> It works all right under Win.
<jussi01> !ohmy | truetothegame
<ubottu> truetothegame: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Dr_willis> truetothegame,  and that proves very little in this case.
<micha__> can you run a file against the .avi and tell us what avi it is ohhai
<Dr_willis> ohhai,  run the player from a terminal. and look for error messages/info about the video file also
<truetothegame> not in court in life
<truetothegame> not doin frm term in that case
<micha__> my touchpad is a bit speedy how can i get that a bit more unsensetive?
<ohhai> Oh gee.. Desktop effects caused it.
<Dr_willis> Some videos can use very out there codecs in some cases.
<Dr_willis> ohhai,  :) that can cause issues also
<ohhai> Is there any way to make them compatible? =)
<micha__> touchpad someone a touchpad?
<stdin> use the xv driver
<stdin> it seems to work fine with compositing enabled for me
<micha__> xv stdin
<truetothegame> where you get that at
<stdin> yeah, xv :p
<stdin> there should be an option in whatever media player you're using
<ohhai> xv driver for video player or xv driver for the system?
<blackbird> hi
<truetothegame> both
<truetothegame> hi
<blackbird> plz i'm newbie
<blackbird> i have some problems
<blackbird> i use kubuntu 8.10
<truetothegame> just say the problems dnt talk down on ones self
<stdin> ohhai: it's a video driver, not a graphics driver. it's only used by the media player
<blackbird> first how to install a tar.gz after unzipping ?
<ohhai> stdin: Crashes VLC. =(
<ohhai> XVideo driver that is.
<stdin> works in mplayer
<truetothegame> what ohhai mean
<Dr_willis> blackbird,  what are you trying to install exactly?
<truetothegame> vlc easier just install then it run
<stdin> easier than "mplayer filename.avi" ?
<truetothegame> yep
<stdin> is is psychic?
<Dr_willis> Psycotic!
<truetothegame> install vlc and avi just plays no extra needed
<Dr_willis> apt-get install kde-esp
<blackbird> second i found a driver for my low speed modem in rpm i try to use alien to convert it to .deb but this message appears : "Error executing "LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{NAME} sm56.rpm":  at /usr/locashare/perl/5.10.0/Alien/Package.pm line 482."
<Tinason> if its for kubuntu, it would ne psykic
<Dr_willis> there are AVI's that vlc cant play. :)  but those tend to be avi's that people shouldent be watching anyway
<stdin> truetothegame: as you've been told, avi is a container, not a codec. saying "I can play avi" means nothing
<blackbird> i try to install firefox
<ohhai> stdin: X11 - Insufficient resources for operation, many times --- the errors I get when trying to play my .avi file. Only sound comes out.
<Dr_willis> blackbird,  firefox is in the repositories.. 'sudo apt-get install firefox' will install it.
<truetothegame> im a newb after years
<stdin> ohhai: ouch
<Dr_willis> blackbird,  as for drivers.. those can be a bit more of a proboem
<stdin> ohhai: is "Accelerated video output" checked?
<ohhai> stdin: Yep.
<stdin> ohhai: try without it
<ohhai> stdin: Errors come from mplayer, btw.
<stdin> oh, ok
<ohhai> As for VLC, checked both with and without accelerated output. =(
<blackbird> i want to convert .rpm to .deb using alien
<stdin> ohhai: same with xv?
<stdin> blackbird: why?
<ohhai> stdin: Yep. It works though when desktop effects are disabled. =(
<blackbird> because kubuntu dont use rpm ! right ?
<ohhai> blackbird: Everything you need can be found in .deb as well.
<stdin> blackbird: I mean, why do you need to convert an rpm? what are you trying to install?
<ohhai> blackbird: Converting is probably the worst choice. In the extreme case, compiling would be better. =)
<ohhai> Worst as in not very error-prone.
<blackbird> modem driver stdin
<ohhai> Oh, I take my words back. =)
<ohhai> Those are hard to find.
<stdin> !info sl-modem
<ubottu> Package sl-modem does not exist in intrepid
<stdin> gmm
<blackbird> ohhai> how can i compile
<blackbird> ?
<stdin> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ohhai> blackbird: If you have the source code for your driver, which might be next to impossible to discover.
<stdin> blackbird: try that link
<blackbird> yes dial up
<stdin> ohhai: what graphics card/driver do you have? (is it nvidia/ati?)
<blackbird> i see the link thank u
<ohhai> stdin: ATI x1600 mobility, probably radeonhd.
<stdin> with the binary driver?
<stdin> fglrx
<micha__> touchpad someone a touchpad?
<blackbird> my modem is not detected that's why i try to install a driver
<blackbird> i used scanmodem
<blackbird> it's a motorola sm56
<truetothegame> how to make dynamic and performence work again in kgp
<micha__> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<micha__> thank you ubottu
<truetothegame> or kpowersave
<peppuzzino> ciao
<truetothegame> take the driver and wrap it
<blackbird> truetothegame> excuse what's "wrap it" ?
<truetothegame> theres a program where you can take windows drivers and wrap them into linux
<blackbird> which one ?
<truetothegame> hold please its been a while
<truetothegame> im looking up right now
<stdin> that only works with wifi drivers
<truetothegame> ndiswrapper
<micha__> grrrrrrrrrrr After installation, ksynaptics can be found in the KDE Control Center. i can't even install it!!
<truetothegame> well ok
<truetothegame> idk
<stdin> micha__: download the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ksynaptics and install that
<micha__> E: Package ksynaptics has no installation candidate
<stdin> micha__: it works on intrepid just fine
<stdin> and hardy for that matter
<micha__> thanks stdin i have hardy
<stdin> works in both
<micha__> why doesn't it install via apt-get ? stdin
<stdin> because it's not in the repositories after gutsy
<micha__> ah ok
<Dr_willis> ksynaptics is outdated i belive
<Dr_willis> thers some other tools that replaces it. but i dont rember what its called.
<Dr_willis> !find synaptics
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, gsynaptics-mcs-plugin, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0
<Dr_willis> gsynaptics - is still there? :) thats weird
<blackbird> thanks all
<blackbird> bye
<afd_> hi! I'm using ubuntu intrepid + kde 4.2 latest beta. How can I add a new desktop activity? I don't get the global cachew to zoom out...
<afd_> I like the idea of having different plasma desktop profiles and I understand that the activities would enable that
<truetothegame> ph how to get dynamic/performence to work after crash in kgp/kpowersave
<truetothegame> coll afd_
<truetothegame> cool
<truetothegame> sorry drunk
<StR|Sangreal> please, how can i add sth to my panel that changes keyboard layouts?
<truetothegame> what sth
<OxDeadC0de> what do you die hards here think of this ;)? http://imagebin.ca/view/yKJXyCKn.html (still a work in progres...)
<Tinason> i just installed google earth. all the fonts as squished together. i dont see any solution to this issue in the forums. has anyone else experienced this?
<Tinason> ...and better yet, resolved it
<OxDeadC0de> last time I installed it it worked perfectly :/
<truetothegame> oxdeadcode this is my aim i would love to test and help staggastatistics
<Dr_willis> i belvie theres some  font/desktop effects issues that affect some apps
<afd_> how can I enable desktop activities in kde 4.2?
<Tinason> hmmm
<Dr_willis> activities?
<truetothegame> wym
<OxDeadC0de> truetothegame huh? did you reboot to get governors to work again?
<truetothegame> no
<afd_> Dr_willis: different plasma desktop profiles, they're called desktop activities by dek
<afd_> s/dek/kde
<OxDeadC0de> truetothegame powersave/dynamic/performance need kernel modules to work , which are loaded at boot, possible the kernel modules crashed
<ohhai> How do I find out which video driver am I running?
<truetothegame> brb
<k1> what's the best way to get koffice2 on kde 4.2?
<OxDeadC0de> anyone? comments on the image? ideas on better text's for it (they ALL need replaced)? anything? :P
<OxDeadC0de> afd_ click the cashew, zoom out, the controls appear you can add new ones from existing activities (there should always be 1 existing activity at least)
<OxDeadC0de> cashew on the desktop not on the panel
<afd_> OxDeadC0de: I have a panel at the top, I don't get a cachew on the desktop
<OxDeadC0de> afd_ where'd it go? under the panel? You can move the cashew
<afd_> OxDeadC0de: I've set the panel on the left edge temporarily.... I didn't knew you could move the cachew
<afd_> trying now
<afd_> I've added a new activity, btw
<OxDeadC0de> just click/drag the cashew, nothin special ;)
<afd_> yes, just did that
<OxDeadC0de> and grats btw :P
<afd_> cool :)
<afd_> eh, thanks
<OxDeadC0de> so can I get your opinion now?:Phttp://imagebin.ca/view/yKJXyCKn.html
<OxDeadC0de> fraking space bar
<afd_> OxDeadC0de: thanks, I think I'm set :)
<Dr_willis> http://imagebin.ca/view/yKJXyCKn.html
<OxDeadC0de> ty :P
<OxDeadC0de> it all works too I just used it to check my webmail :P
<micha__> hmm i might be unsensetiv but my touchpad isn't ... there seams to be no different between high and low ... all the same??
<afd_> micha__: sometimes firmware updates help
<afd_> I think
<WishingMaster> for sure they do help
<WishingMaster> which system are you using?
<WishingMaster> brand?
<WishingMaster> ?
<WishingMaster> ?
<WishingMaster> ?
<truetothegame> hello
<micha__> afd_: installed ksynaptics ... works fine disables the touchpad while typing which is very helpful since most of the newer notebooks have the touchpad on the same level so if you actully type with 10 fingers you will open serveral windows and jump everywhere :) But it is still too fast ... might have to restart X ...
<truetothegame> got modes back but not all options
 * micha__ hates the new touchpads and the stupid plastic screens that act like a mirrow. 
<truetothegame> i like fast
<micha__> lol
<OxDeadC0de> truetothegame I just use the ruby cpufreq applet for that when i can.. (I can't get it to work in rc1.)
<truetothegame> hold please
<afd_> OxDeadC0de: the battery monitor has an option to change power profiles
<afd_> :)
<OxDeadC0de> I will update that for 4.2 when it's released, if I need to.. hopefully they'll make things backward compatible.
<OxDeadC0de> yeah but the cpufreq applet shows you live what speed you're running in the panel, and lets you select any available userspace speed cleanly and quickly
<truetothegame> what rc1
<OxDeadC0de> along with any governor available to the system
<afd_> what's a governor
<afd_> ?
<micha__> there is a debain 4.2 live cd which is sweet OxDeadC0de
<truetothegame> wish i had it
<OxDeadC0de> powersave, ondemand, performance, userspace (user set frequency)
<Dr_willis> Governor runs the state. :)
<etfb> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10, and I want to know what my colour-depth is.  That is, what is the "colour resolution" of my current display?  15 bit, 16, 24, 32?  How do I tell?
<afd_> aha
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<Dr_willis> I think 'xvidtune' can tell you etfb  or the 'xrandr' command
<micha__> normal is 24 etfb
<OxDeadC0de> haha it took me a bit to get that dr_willis
<etfb> No luck with xrandr...
<Dr_willis> those show res..not the depth. :)
<OxDeadC0de> classic!
<etfb> ... or xvidtune.
<etfb> micha__: I'm pretty sure it's display 16 bit colour, which looks pretty crap.
<OxDeadC0de> micha_ well it can't be 4.2 as it's still not completely released yet.. it could be the beta or rc though :P
<afd_> is it possible to use dashboard widgets in plasma? I've tried 2 widgets already downloaded from apple.com and none of them can be selected when adding a new widget from file
<afd_> should I unzip them?
<Dr_willis> adf_ i dident think thse were useable on kde4's stuff
<OxDeadC0de> afd_ might not work, but i bet it's a file extension issue?
<afd_> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/10/feature-completing-mac-os-dashboard.html
<Dr_willis> of course i do recaall that being a feature to be worked on.. but never seen it used yet
<OxDeadC0de> afd_ or figure out the right plasmapkg -i command to install the zipfile
<etfb> afd_: I can't imagine they would be.  OSX != Linux, and dashboard stuff assumes some proprietary Safari features.
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress. :)
<micha__> OxDeadC0de: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=e9cad4bb690e047a81d165176fa7063d54a55313 yes it is but it is nice
<afd_> etfb: so then why implement support for dashboard widgets?
<afd_> if none of them are going to work?
<Dr_willis> 'Right now Plasma implements exactly zero of them in the Dashboard ScriptEngine, causing several widgets to fail when loaded.'
<OxDeadC0de> micha_ very cool
<etfb> afd_: You got me there.  Did they?  I'm no expert.
<Dr_willis> adf_ from what i am reading.. None work :)
<afd_> etfb: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/10/feature-completing-mac-os-dashboard.html
<etfb> In KDE 3 there was a program that let me see all sorts of settings and hardware info.  Any idea what it was called?  Something info?
<micha__> not so big works fine on my notebook and you can have a look at how things are developing ... OxDeadC0de
<Dr_willis> afd_,  from wha ti am readins at that site.. only the most basic of osx widgets might work.
<micha__> i am still using kde3 because kde4 is not as customizable as i like it to be ... but with the relase of 4.2 i might go for it :)
<OxDeadC0de> micha_ I use nightly-neon's nightly svn build for that, or 4.2rc1 from launchpad (also part of the neon project)
<micha__> well i might not have much choice because it will get into debian/sid and that would mean i get it if i like it or not :)
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109312/
<deamoon> help me with this plz
<OxDeadC0de> micha_ it'd probably be fairly trivial to compile kde3 for it with enough space on the new debian
<Dr_willis> deamoon,  summarize please? :)
<deamoon> i migrate to ubuntu from kubuntu
<deamoon> and cant update
<micha__> looks like the public key for on of your sourceslist entry is missing deamoon
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> dhow can i add it
<OxDeadC0de> well that sucks, no comments at all, not even a "that sucks" or "nifty" or anything :(
<gmasucci> hello to everyone...I just want to report that apt-get install kdebase-workspace-dev leads to broken dependencies
<gmasucci> tested yesterday evening :)
<OxDeadC0de> hmm I have it installed gmasucci
<ulysses__> i have installed kdebase-workspace-dev, but i haven't any problem
<gmasucci> mmm
<micha__> is that the complete error deamoon
<micha__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158 that might help deamoon
<gmasucci> appearently there is a conflicting file in soprano provided by two different packages
<gmasucci> or at least it was there yesterday evening
<gmasucci> i'm trying this again from a fresh jaunty installation..will report in a minute
<gmasucci> well the problem is still there
<gmasucci> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gmasucci>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libsoprano-dev_2.1.67+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<gmasucci> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gmasucci> here's the output of apt-get install -f
<gmasucci> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsoprano-dev_2.1.67+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gmasucci>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.soprano.Model.xml', which is also in package soprano-daemon
<gmasucci> so the problem seems to be a conflict between soprano-daemon and libsoprano-dev
<johannes_> hi, i have ot problems with my graphic driver, intel gma x3100, flickering screen...i cannpt get it right.any body an idea?
<johannes_> thanks
<katharina> khalili
<katharina> hallo
<gmasucci> johannes...intel cards are under major changes...so instabilities are somehow to be expected right now...btw jaunty is on kernel 2.6.28 and intel developers raccomend using some patches agains it..also are you using default configuration (EXA acceleration) or UXA?
<ulysses__> gmasucci,  I try to install kde 4.2 rc1 on my kubuntu 8.10, it also have problems, i run dpkg-reconfigure -a, it's running for 30 minutes, i hope it will help
<Frederick> folks some apps give me now sound what is that?
<Frederick> I mean I have sound in gaim but not in lastfm for example
<ohhai> I have weird interface bugs when watching videos using front-end for mplayer, such as SMPlayer or in VLC. I'm running KDE4.2 on Kubuntu 8.10, with fglrx driver for my Radeon x1600 mobility card. Any way to fix it?
<gmasucci> ulysses, in my case the problem is clear.  The file org.soprano.Model.xml is contained both in soprano-daemon and libsoprano-dev and the packaege manager goes crazy about it...so the prob is in these 2 packages. But I'm on jaunty and I don't know if the intrepid backport is affected by the same problem :)
<StR|Sangreal> hi
<Dr_willis> Moo
<StR|Sangreal> please, i need help... i have installed packages gnome and ubuntu-desktop, and although i have stated during the installation process that kde should be default, i boot in gnome, i stop recognizing my sound driver and sth with swich user freezes at gnome boot
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> you mean you stated that  'kdm' should be the default login manager?     You would still have to select kde or gnome from the KDM sessions menu.
<a931bw> Hi all
<a931bw> How to update to KDE 4?
 * Dr_willis looks at the URL in the topic
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.2 RC 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<Dr_willis> If you mean to INSTALL kde4 on Ubuntu...  that will also do it.
<Dr_willis> I think.
<RurouniJones> another soul about to be subject to the pits of hell :p
<Dr_willis> and we gladly welcom them!
<morgan_> salve
<morgan_> nessuno in linea?
 * RurouniJones looks on form 3.5 heaven
<Dr_willis> 'I for one welcome our new Plasmid overlords!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<RurouniJones> !it | morgan_
<ubottu> morgan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * RurouniJones assume Italian and not Spanish
<morgan_> cne vuol dire scusa?
<Dr_willis> 'No Hoblo'
<Dr_willis> I dont know to say 'i dont speak italian' :)
<RurouniJones> No hable is spanish I think
<Dr_willis> Iknow thats spanish. :) I dated spanish girl.. :P
 * Dr_willis can get his face slapped in 8 language!
<Dr_willis> :P
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<morgan_> ma il canale in italiano non esiste?
<ActionParsnip1> quiet today, linux must be working :)
<Dr_willis> its early
<Dr_willis> been playing way to much '20 questions' to get the actual 'question' from too many people in varioys linux channel this week. :)
<shadeslayer> no its not
<shadeslayer> its about 6pm here
<Dr_willis> Its alwyas early somewhere. :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Dr_willis> its 7AM here
<Dr_willis> :P
<RurouniJones> !it | morgan_
<ubottu> morgan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<RurouniJones> READ THAT ^
<ActionParsnip1> 12:13pm here
<Dr_willis> 'its a small world after all....'
<Dr_willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_willis: you in the US right
<Dr_willis> Indiana - about as Middle of the US as ya can get...
<Dr_willis> well almost. :)
<Dr_willis> 'The Cross roads of america' is like our state motto., :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Dr_willis> State Bird = Cardinal , State Tree = Tulip
<Dr_willis> 'The official state food' = anything with corn and pork!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well its bed time for me..
<Dr_willis> and yes.. i got to bed at 7AM .. i work 3rd shift.  :P
<drmrhorse> anybody around at this hour?
<RurouniJones> What, 9pm? Yes
<RurouniJones> Welcome to the internet, fabled land of many timezones
<drmrhorse> there are unpopular hours in the world for the internet
<drmrhorse> like when the aussies wake up in the morning
<drmrhorse> my disk keeps filling up, even though im not adding to it
<drmrhorse> when i looked at my log viewer, i see a kernel error that happens several times per second
<drmrhorse> so im thinking the errors are making log entries and filling the disk
<RurouniJones> Pastie the error
<drmrhorse> k
<drmrhorse> 01/25/2009 06:30:20 AM	ubuntu	kernel	[ 9178.778629] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f4b40540
 * RurouniJones stares blankly
<RurouniJones> ...right, can't help you
<RurouniJones> looks like it is network related I THINK
<drmrhorse> what makes you say that?
<arditxo> hi all
<arditxo> how are you all
<arditxo> hope fine
<drmrhorse> frustrated, you?
<arditxo> could someone help me please
<arditxo> hehe
<RurouniJones> the acronyms look TCP related
<arditxo> I can't change the mouse speed
<drmrhorse> k
<robin0800> drmrhorse: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969896.html
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<drmrhorse> thanks robin0800
<arditxo> how could I do that?
<drmrhorse> theres a thing is the system settings in kde 3.5 i think
<drmrhorse> for the mouse thing
<arditxo> yeah indeed there is, but the option of speed changing isn't present
<arditxo> right now it goes too fast for me
<arditxo> I'm using kubuntu 8.10
<arditxo> hellooo
<arditxo> anyone there?
<ActionParsnip1> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<drmrhorse> the thing under keyboard and mouse, then the mouse tab
<drmrhorse> then advanced shows a thing called "pointer acceleration" that can be adjusted
<drmrhorse> for me that changes the mouse speed
<drmrhorse> anybody know how to clean out the error logs when im though figuring out my problem?
<arditxo> yeah right
<arditxo> oh gosh, I didn't notice that tab...!
<arditxo> :)
<ActionParsnip1> drmrhorse: rebooting clears the logs
<drmrhorse> thanks ActionParsnip1
<arditxo> thanks really
<ActionParsnip1> drmrhorse: but when you boot, new logs are made for the bootup process
<drmrhorse> np
<drmrhorse> so if i have the same problem it will repeat the disk filling thing all over again
<arditxo> since I'm rather a newby I can't help much...
<drmrhorse> im a n00b as well
<drmrhorse> in case everybody cant tell
<ActionParsnip1> drmrhorse: everyone is at some time
<arditxo> thanks for your help. See you soon :)
<a931b1> Hi all
<a931b1> How to uninstall drivers
<a931b1> on KDE 3.5
<ActionParsnip1> a931b1: how did you install them
<cataldo> chi c'è
<drmrhorse> is there a way to list all the files in order of size?
<a931b1> From official installer
<a931bw> When i'm insalled it all 3d work's shitty
<a931bw> without drivers just don't work effect's...
<a931bw> ;)
<a931bw> >:o*
<a931bw> :-[
<a931bw> How to uninstall drivers
<RurouniJones> Add/Remove programs
<RurouniJones> Assuming that is how you added it
<ActionParsnip1> a931bw: just remove the driver package you installed
<tictric_> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<tictric_> I can't access my cdrom
<tictric_> anyone knows that?
<tictric_> worked before Intrepid
<StR|Sangreal> hi... pls how can i restore losing option to set up optacity of windows in kde4?
<tictric> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/304954
<tictric> I suffer from that.
<StR|Sangreal> !optacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optacity
<StR|Sangreal> !find optacity
<ubottu> Package/file optacity does not exist in intrepid
<tictric> Is there a known solution?
<altctrl> hi guys i have a very annoyig problem
<altctrl> i have a toshiba laptop and i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and since then ilose x at random time andit write on the black screen
<altctrl> checking battery state
<altctrl> and i have to log in to kde again
<noir_lord> heh, KDE4 is taking a pounding on slashdot today
<altctrl> anyone any idea how can i fix it?
<StR|Sangreal> please how can i bring my desktop back to displaying advanced visual effects like window scrolling?
<slow-motion> hi
<micha__> Hi, does kubuntu support the intel storage matrix RAID system?
<pilat> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid with kubuntu-experimental PPA enabled. And I'd like to fill bug-report. Where should I go in launchpad?
<shadeslayer> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pilat> Ok, but I'm at loss in defining "related package" or whatever category for this bug... Can somebody assist in this question?
<draik> How do I stop particular modules from loading at startup? Specifically, I want to stop lirc from boot since I have nothing for lirc.
<pilat> draik: don't know about lirc specifically, but try checking SystemSettings->Advanced->Autostart; another place: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pilat> http://www.google.com/search?q=How+to+blacklist+modules+at+sturtup+Ubuntu
<draik> Thanks pilat
<StR|Sangreal> please, where can i configure keyboard if it is not present in system>keyboard?
<StR|Sangreal> or how can i make it present there?
<Schuenemann> StR|Sangreal,  setxkbmap
<Schuenemann> setxkbmap -model (model)  -layout (layout) -variant (variant)
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: or you  can add lines in xorg.conf
<pilat> here's the bug, which I don't know to which package it's related: I regularly have my input locked. I.e., keybord doesn't respond (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, Ctrl+Alt+F1..F12, all doen't wark as well. Even "Numlock" and such indicators don't react), Also, mouse cursor only moves, but clicks don't work. I can only hard-reset my PC after the lock had happen... :-(
<StR|Sangreal> to introduce my problem
<StR|Sangreal> since fglrx isnt compatible with ubuntu intrepid amd64, i had to install an open graphic driver... i have no clue how to configure it and sb out here advised me following config
<StR|Sangreal> http://pastie.org/370149
<StR|Sangreal> the video stopped flickering and the szstem runs more fine
<StR|Sangreal> however, i lost the option to setup keyboard, visual effects were disabled and maybe some more troubles i couldnt yet discover
<pilat> The exact action, which causes this lock is not defined as well.. Last time it locked when I worked with DigiKam.. Sometimes it locks when I'm trying to close firefox.. But this is not full list of "reasons". It may lock while I do nothing, for example..
<draik> Is lirc a module or a service? Either way, I'm not finding it to disable from startup.
<pilat> draik: hm.. I don't see "lirc" in my precesses at all..
<pilat> draik: what about System settings :: Advanced :: Service manager?
<draik> pilat: lirc fails at boot and I don't have anything for lirc to run so I would rather disable it, and possibly other services/modules, to speed up the startup time.
<draik> pilat: I'm there now, nothing mentioned.
<pilat> and what "modinfo lirc" says?
<draik> pilat: modinfo: could not find module lirc
<micha__> Hi, does anyone have some experience with the intel storage matrix RAID system?
<pilat> StR|Sangreal: I dont's have anything about "Generic Keyboard" in my xorg.conf, and everything is well configured thrugh KDE's system settings. Maybe, ithas a sense to comment this section out (Intrepid uses HAL, which makes quite good work in auto-mode)?
<Frederick> Folks what %u stands for when calling an application?
<gps23> Frederick, u mean in rox filer?
<pilat> draik: do you have TV tuner or such (presuming remote control) installed?
<Frederick> what is rox filer?
<gps23> Frederick, ignore my message then, there is a %u there too
<draik> pilat: Nope. Nothing of the sort.
<gps23> Frederick, where have you seen %u?
<Frederick> kde in the command to launch aplications from kde menu
<Frederick> bash does not lists %u as a command
<gps23> Frederick, i don't remember seeing it, its most probably used as a placeholder for something
<pilat> draik: maybe "sudo aptitude uninstall lirc"?.. I don't have lirc installed, at all, for example.
<draik> pilat: Package lirc is not installed, so not removed
<pilat> Frederick: maybe %u stands for "user"? Ayway, this seems to be something application-specific.
<pilat> draik: and where you see this program (that it actually works)?
<Frederick> pilat: I have it for many apps
<pilat> Frederick: in "File type associations"?
<Frederick> pilat: no in menu editor
<draik> pilat: During boot, I see the things that are being run and lirc fails. I don't have use for lirc and want to stop it from boot.
<gps23> Frederick, i found it, its in kmenueditor
<gps23> Frederick, seems helpful http://markmail.org/message/tph2s6x3hj36lv6y
<philippe_> Hi all
<pilat> Frederick: seems to stand for "finename" (e.g.: "kate " - will open file "" with kate editor). But it's for Files types associations.. Don't know if it's applicable to menu editor.
<philippe_> KDE4.2RC just did disable compositing because it was too slow , giving a message explaining how to re-anabled it ... but I didn't have the time to read it .... so if anyone knows ...
<Frederick> gps23: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-
<StR|Sangreal> please, how can i bring keyboard customisation back into system settings menu?
<gps23> Frederick, ps syntax is fine, i executed it
<Frederick> in konsole?
<gps23> Frederick, in bash, using yakuake terminal
<StR|Sangreal> i mean i only have mouse and keyboard shortcuts in system>keyboards
<gps23> Frederick, works in konsole too
<Frederick> gps23: wierd can you paste here the command you used?
<gps23> f = full format, a=all processes -x=show processes w/o tty
<Frederick> gps23: I mean the exact command line
<gps23> Frederick, ps fax
<gps23> Frederick, what are u using?
<Black_Monkey> hi, installing the nvidia driver has made my audio completely stop working :/
<Frederick> gps23: 11832 ?        Sl     2:04  \_ /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox
<Frederick> meh
<Frederick> gps23: ps fax | grep firefox
<gps23> Frederick, thats fine, what's wrong?
<pilat> draik: couldn't find any instance of "lirc" in my system logs..
<Frederick> gps23: I stil ldunno what is the %u for
<pilat> draik: and I definitely haven't played with this bevore. Do you use Intrepid?
<draik> pilat: I wish I could get a screenshot of my computer's startup
<draik> Yes, I am on Intrepid.
<pilat> draik: find KSystemLogViewer in the menu
<gps23> Frederick, me too searching for that :)
<pilat> "Applications -> System -> System Logs Viewer", even
<Frederick> gps23: I have to go eat now I will be back later can yousend me a private message in case you discover?
<Frederick> gps23: we can ask kde dev
<Frederick> oki I gotta rush
<draik> pilat: Ok. Got it.
<Frederick> o/
<gps23> Frederick, okey
<pilat> draik: than type "lirc" into the "Filter bar"
<pilat> this should give some info
<draik> Nothing with lirc
<gps23> %f - a single file name
<gps23>   %F - a list of files; use for applications that can open several local files at once
<gps23>   %u - a single URL
<gps23>   %U - a list of URLs
<gps23>   %d - the folder of a file to open
<gps23>   %D - a list of folders
<gps23>   %i - the icon
<gps23>   %m - the mini icon
<gps23>   %c - the caption
<gps23> sorry, what i was trying to send using private message contained newlines
<bitmonster> hi. i have a raid hdd that features usb and sata connections. unfortunately the installation only works via usb as the bios only support boot from usb. to support sata i own a pcmcia controller which i want to boot from a usb stick (/boot is already installed on the stick). how can i use e.g. rdinit to provide the necessary modules of the pcmcia controller to migrate from usb connectivity to sata connectivity of the hdd?
<bitmonster> and how can i find which are the appropriate modules?
<pilat> draik: another point: do you have "lirc" in the list of processes? (Alt+F2; then click <Show system activity> Icont)?
<draik> pilat: No, it's not running. It fails at boot so I guess it doesn't run.
<pilat> Frederick: KDE Help center -> Application manuals -> Settings -> Menu editor; There is some info on how to use it (including the meaning of "" and others)
<ActionParsnip1> gps23: use pastebin for that sort of text dude, scrolling is bad netiquette
<gps23> ActionParsnip1, that was an accident, sorry
<ActionParsnip1> gps23: np man
<aboSamoor> trying to add the repository here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 I can find a way to authenticate this repository
<aboSamoor> ?
<pilat> draik: couldn't find it in the conf/init files as well (sudo grep -ir "irc" /etc/*), except of couple of lines, in /etc/bash_completion and in /mplayer/input.conf... Maybe, that's some hardware checks by kernel (not even a module, but the core)?
<pilat> draik: if it's not running after you start, you may simply ignor these messages, I suggest.
<draik> pilat: I think you're right. It loads and fails because it isn't installed (I'm assuming that's what is happening).
<aboSamoor> I can not find a way to authenticate the RC1 repo*, please can you help me ?
<flithm> Hey everyone... I'm looking for the header file "kateviewinternal.h" and I can't find it any of the dev packages.  Anyone know if there's a package with this file?
<ka> Hi. Is there a app(with GUI) that can perform removal of text in multiple files in linux?
<Adola> ka  You can try a program called FSlint
<Adola> It searches files for certain things.  I also believe you can remove them with it
<ka> hm I even have that app installed... I ll check
<kalp> need help with kubuntu interpid display
<kalp> any expert on this?
<ka> Hm nope it can't do what I need. I need to remove a trojan from my webpages... It has inserted a javascript into most of my html files.
<ka> kalp: What is it you need help with?
<kalp> on my laptop,
<ka> Just say what you need help with. What you have written so far isn't much to go on...
<kalp> i chose sum desktop effects and now i dont see anything wen it boots
<kalp> it books ok, but the screen is all balck
<kalp> *boots
<kalp> *black
<ka> Is the whole screen black or do see a commandline?
<kalp> entire thing is black and jus coz i know where the icons are , i click and log out
<ka> ok no problem...
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: do you get a logon screen when you boot?
<ka> I just need to find the config file that you need to change
<kalp> yes, i do get a login screen
<ka> kalp: Doyou use compiz or are we talking about KDE4 effects?
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: thats good
<kalp> i put in the password then the desktop is all black, its default , so i am positive its kde4
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: you could drop to root console boot and rename ~/.kde
<ka> ActionParsnip1: Couldn't he just delete the kwinrc file in .kde/share/config folder As far as I can see this is the file controlling the settings for desktop effects
<kalp> wen i login from terminal to root login, the touch pad isnt workin, so cant do anything there
<kalp> is that a solution that can be done from terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: i'd do what ka recommends, but rename instead, if that doesnt fly, rename the whole thing
<kalp> kwinrc isit?
<ActionParsnip1> ka: advising rename is better, users can rollback if necessary
<Black_Monkey> does anyone have any idea why installing the nvidia graphics driver should make me lose audio?
<kalp> ~/.kde , what is this? sorry guys i am new to this
<gps23> kalp, i think better way is to open kwinrc file and change line compositing=true to compisiting=false
<kalp> ok
<kalp> do u kno the path for kwinrc file?
<kalp> i cud do that in nano
<ka> it is /home/Yourusername/.kde/share/config
<gps23> kalp, when u reach logon prompt, open console using ctrl-alt-f1
<ka> or rather .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<gps23> kalp, then use vim/nano to open and edit file described by ka
<kalp> k
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: reach logon, hit session type and change it to console logon
<kalp> guys thanks , i wil try that right away
<ka> kalp: have you used vi or nano before?
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: it will drop you to console where you can login as normal and rename the file
<kalp> nano, i have
<ka> ok then you are all set.
<ka> So guys any one recal my earlier question? About deleting the same text in multiple files with a gui app?
<ActionParsnip1> ka: you can use awk and cut
<gps23> ka, why don't u used sed?
<gps23> use*]
<gps23> use*
<ka> yes I find many links to sed, but somehow the commands for sed dont seem to work because of the multiline blob I need to remove...
<ActionParsnip1> ka: then use a find exec combo to find multiple files
<ka> But then again I suspect there is a sed command for this to.
<gps23> ka, use s/// with replacement text as ""
<ka> I just read a post saying that they used wingrep to remove the offending lines of code and I thoight well linux probably has something like this to...
<kalp> guys, how do i save the changes in nano?
<gps23> ctrl w
<ka> isn't it ctrl o?
<PodeCoet> I can't write to any SD cards under Kubuntu and it's driving me crackers. If I start virtualbox, I can write to the card under XP
<kalp> ctrl w is "where is" find i guess
<PodeCoet> but not natively under kubuntu, keeps saying read only
<Schuenemann> it's ctrl o, yes
<gps23> kalp, sorry, its ctrl o
<gps23> kalp, hit ctrl x after editing file, it will ask for save and then exit
<kalp> now how do i go in gui mode from terminal?
<ka> just do ctrl alt f7
<ka> or startx
<gps23> if u sed ztrl-atrl-f1 to go to console then use ctrl-atl-f7
<gps23> used*
<kalp> k
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: how are you mounting it and what filesystem is the card using?
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: It's automounting, and I believe it's vfat
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: if you run mount, you will see the mount options it has used to mount it, check it is mounted rw
<gps23> ka, u can try: for file in `find <path>`; do sed -i s/<regex for script>// $file ; done;
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: says readonly, just confirmed it's FAT32. How do I make it automount as writable?
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: no idea, i never use automount, you can remount it as rw though
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: Tried this: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/disk-1
<PodeCoet> and got this: mount: block device /dev/sdd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<PodeCoet> it's not actually write protected
<PodeCoet> (again it works under WinXP guest under virtualbox)
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: unmount it, then run sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/disk-1 -o rw,noatime,user
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=318175
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: same error ;\
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: read the link, it may help
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | PodeCoet
<ubottu> PodeCoet: Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PodeCoet> thanks, looking into it
<gps23> kalp, here is the shortcut for ur task: kwriteconfig --file kwinrc --group Compositing --key Enabled --type bool false
<kalp> frens, the problem persisits, only the screen is all white now!!
<kalp> now its turned black
<gps23> ?
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: huh... It seems to be a compatibility issue with my card reader and Kubuntu, I just shoved the SD card into my Mio satnav, and I can read/write fine via kubuntu!
<gps23> [Compositing]
<gps23> Enabled=false
<gps23> kalp, u changed this?
<kalp> yes
<ActionParsnip1> PodeCoet: looks like kubuntu is the system for you
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: I dont get it :P
<gps23> kalp, please tell me again what u did
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip1: but thanks for your help thus far
<pat__> Hi all, why when i plug in my external hard drive is it owned by root?
<ActionParsnip1> me neither, weird
<gps23> kalp, i mean, what u did when the problem came
<ActionParsnip1> pat__: if it automounts then no, you may need to mount it manually to get user writability
<W8TAH> hi folks - im running intrepid  with the kde4.2 beta, for some reason, kde will only let me have 2 desktops instead of the 4 i want - i have repeatedly set the number of desktops to 4 --- any ideas?
<pat__> @ w8tah:  try logging out and in again
<W8TAH> this is a long running problem -- since intrepid was installed
<ActionParsnip1> W8TAH: is this in compiz by any chance?
<W8TAH> ive doen so over and over
<kalp> i opened the kwinrc file from terminal in nano and edited it, makin the effects false and saved the file, closed it and opened gui mode
<W8TAH> in compiz and in the standard kde desktop
<kalp> as i login in, its still the same
<ActionParsnip1> W8TAH: in ccsm you can set horizontal desktop size
<W8TAH> ok - looking
<gps23> kalp, no i am asking what u changed in kde, due to which the problem occurred
<kalp> gps23, u mean why it happened?
<gps23> kalp, yes
<kalp> i enabled some dektop effects
<gps23> kalp, if that would have been the reason, then it should have worked
<gps23> kalp, u should now try renaming the .kde to something else
<kalp> .kde , the entire folder?
<gps23> kalp, yup, the only effect will be that it will set everything to default
<W8TAH> ActionParsnip1: can you tell me where in ccsm -- im not seeing it
<aboSamoor> after adding the Kubuntu 4.2 repo i faced dependency problem can you help me ? this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/109418/ ?
<gps23> kalp, like it was when u logged in the first time
<kalp> wats the command for renamong?
<kalp> renaming?
<gps23> kalp, mv
<gps23> kalp, mv .kde .kde-backup
<pat__> @ ActionParsnip: Kubuntu automounts the external drive but its owned my root. Would using chmod alter the permissions so i can rwx? Would I have to add it to fstab?
<ActionParsnip1> W8TAH: General options and go to Desktop size. This gives Horizontal virtual size
<kalp> k
<W8TAH> kool
<kalp> k done
<gps23> kalp, now try logging in
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: do you have a .kde4 folder too?
<kalp> i wil av to check that
<kalp> its 8.1 , so there must be i guess
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: rename that too if you do: mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4_old
<kalp> do i av to be connected to internet wen i do all this?
<gps23> kalp, nope
<kalp> hey!! its done!!
<kalp> u guys rock!!!
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: no all thwe folders are on your local system
<ActionParsnip1> uber
<ActionParsnip1> wtg duder
<gps23> kalp, cool
<kalp> where u guys from?
<gps23> kalp, remember, most of the things u can damage being a normal user can be corrected by this method :)
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: UK
<gps23> kalp, India
<pat__> Ireland
<kalp> myself India too
<gps23> kalp, i got it when u renamed urself from sudhir :p
<kalp> now i realize the stability of linux!!!
<kalp> thats my dads name
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: you can do similar in windows in the profile folder
<kalp> by renaming the folder?
<pat__> is everyone running KDe 4.1?
<dsnaike> aboSamoor http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1 follow the instructions
<ActionParsnip1> pat__: I have the libs and apps but run fluxbox
<gps23> kalp, u can now either move the necessary folders back from .kde-backup folder to newly made .kde folder, or if u r like me, u can delete .kde-backup
<kalp> gps23, wats the best server for india, mumbai?
<kalp> my adept si very slow
<kalp> k ,i wil delete .kde-backup
<pat__> i install synaptic from 'nome for my package manager, i dont like adept
<ActionParsnip1> kalp: you will have to reconfigure your kde apps but it is very quick, stuff like amarok and ktorrent and whatever else
<gps23> kalp, i'm using US servers, its set as default i think :p
<kalp> mayb its my connection then, coz earlier it was gud speed
<gps23> kalp, u can go to software sources, then chose other, and then click select best server to chose the best server automatically
<gps23> kalp, however this depends on current traffic etc
<White_Pelican> I'm using 4.2 rc2 under intrepid. I am confused as to how to change some of the colors on the desktop. When I mouse over things, it is white text on a black background. How do I change that?
<kalp> i did, but the merroring is taking lot of time, its gettin stuck
<gps23> kalp, then for a test u can chose main ubuntu's server or a US server
<kalp> k
<ActionParsnip1> White_Pelican: check your theme settings
<ActionParsnip1> !theme | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<White_Pelican> so it's a theme? it's not colors? under appearance?
<gps23> White_Pelican, theme decides the colors
<EagleScreen> is there any programm equivalent to cheese for KDE?
<White_Pelican> ok, the color I'm speaking of, what is that called?
<White_Pelican> let's say I pick honeycomb as a theme. I go to colors, and I don't know which item to change. that's what help I need with right now :)
<enig> Hello.
<enig> I'm in need of a little help for i'm still just beggining in the Linux world
<Schuenemann> !ask | enig
<ubottu> enig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kalp> guys, signing off, thanks for all ur help!!
<enig> Well here's the deal, i instaled kubuntu, on partitions i choose manual because i already had Ubuntu installed but i like KDE better. and i ticked the format checkbox on the / disk and chose it to instal kubuntu. Everything works but i can't access my 2 other disks. I'm shure i didn't changed anything on them just the disk that i installed Kubuntu. So why can't i access those 2 other disks?
<RurouniJones> Definve "access"
<enig> Oh and btw, i tried Ubuntu Live CD and it says it can't mount the disks, that i could use a command to force it but on my own risk.
<RurouniJones> you mean boot form or access from kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> enig: all you had to do was install kubuntu-desktop and you'd have the same
<enig> Accesss as in going in to the hard drives and open the files-
<Schuenemann> enig,  do a sudo fdisk -l to see if the partitions are still there
<ActionParsnip1> enig: you will need them adding to fstab if they arent already there
<gps23> i can see that asking to ask a question gets more attention :p
<enig> Well the 3 hard drives appeared. the ext3 and swap from Linux and the other 2 ntfs i can't acess
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | enig
<ubottu> enig: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gps23> excuse me if off topic, just wanna confirm that is it true that kde lost a user by the name of Linus Torvalds?
<enig> oh. so it was all about it couldn't support ntsf?
<ActionParsnip1> enig: it does with extra apps
<enig> oh. and i thought it was something harder.
<enig> because i tried PCLinuxOS and i could read them just fine
<enig> I though i did something wrong when installing
<SlimeyPete> gps23: where'd you hear that?
<SlimeyPete> (it might be true for all I know)
<gps23> there is an article in slashdot by computerworld
<gps23> s/article/post/
<Schuenemann> what is this s/wrong/right everybody use?
<gps23> Schuenemann, substitute, used in perl/sed etc
<Schuenemann> ahh... it had to be perl X-(
<gps23> Schuenemann, it is in perl but sed already had it, don't know whom had it before sed
<enig> Well now i get the same error that i got in Ubuntu
<enig> Mounting /media/Dados2 failed.
<enig> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<enig> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operação não suportada
<enig> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<enig> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<enig>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<enig>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<enig> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<enig>           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<enig>             mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/Dados2 -o force
<enig>     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<enig>             /dev/sdc1 /media/Dados2 ntfs-3g force 0 0
<enig> Now what? :s
<gps23> !pastebin | enig
<ubottu> enig: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enig> oh sorry. didn't know about that
<enig> but here it is what i get
<enig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109431/
<gps23> enig, np man
<aboSamoor> can I know why none is answering my questions ? is there any problem in my questions ? or the answers go to friends ?!!
<enig> should i force the mount? or it is that unviable?
<gps23> enig, if u have external hard disk then u can try choice 1
<enig> yeah but i don't have any.
<gps23> aboSamoor, please ask ur question once more friend
<gps23> enig, i am not sure but it is possible that ur ntfs drive is already mounted and in use
<leo_rockway> greetings
<aboSamoor> gps23: I added the KDE 4.2 RC1 repo to my repos. I faced a problem in authentication from that repo when I use update-notifier with ubuntu. I solved that by trying the command way. Now I downloaded the packages but while installing i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/109418/ . so I run apt-get install -f which removed kubuntu-desktop ! Thanks for help :)
<enig> I only see one. the bigger disk. and it gives me an error when i try to open it
<leo_rockway> are there any plans to backport kde4.2 for hardy when it comes out?
<enig> saying that only root can mount a device
<dsnaike> aboSamoor did u use this repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<gps23> aboSamoor, how did u authenticated?
<gps23> enig, thats true
<aboSamoor> dsnaike: yes
<aboSamoor> gps23: in terminal it asked me if I want to install un authenticated packages and I said yes
<gps23> aboSamoor, afaik u also need to install pgp-keys
<gps23> aboSamoor, i needed keys when i added media repo
<enig> gps23: oh now i realized, when i type in gksudo ntfs-config i get these 2 errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/109441/
<dsnaike> give me a second getting what u need
<gps23> enig, these are warnings by libbonobo, seems to be related to gksudo, u can ignore them
<dsnaike> aboSammor go here and follow the instructions for intrepid ibex http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<enig> Now i see the both folders of the disks at /media.  But when i try to go to one or to another i get a black folder with access denied at the bottom.
<dsnaike> it's what i used and no problems
<enig> blank*
<enig> typo
<gps23> enig, seems like only root has access rights for these folders
<enig> yeah but ain't i suposed to be root? i mean they weren't there before, and when i installed i didn't see anything to configure root
<enig> i thought i had root previleges on this user
<enig> I was checking out the permissions, The owner is root, but all others can view files.
<enig> Still i get access denied
<gps23> enig, for directory i think u need execute permissions to list the files
<enig> And still giving the "only root can mount the devices"
<gps23> enig, as a quick fix u can change owner of the directories
<gps23> enig but there has to be a better way
<enig> Well i'm reading about the mounting it the manual way.
<aboSamoor> gps23: how can i download this gpg packages. I got this error messages after restarting the whole process "Errors were encountered while processing:
<aboSamoor>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<gps23> enig this is true that only root can do mount/umount
<gps23> aboSamoor, may be this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<gps23> aboSamoor, i am unable to understand the error though
<gps23> enig, mount -t ntfs-3g volume mount_point [-o option[,...]]
<gps23> enig, this is a nice link abt same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<enig> i'm ounting at fstab
<a931bw>  How to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 7.04?
<enig> already made a backup, now trying as the website says
<enig> But will look into that too
<a931bw>  How to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 7.04?
<gps23> brb
<rav> hello. I have Kubuntu 8.04.2, and I'm using virtualbox to test out Intrepid. Anyone knows how to install the VBoxAddons?
<m_tadeu> hi all
<m_tadeu> has anyone tried to set a twin view system? I think plasma doesn't support it yep, but....
<m_tadeu> I have my first screen ok, but the second is blank, only showing the X cursor
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: it does support it well in KDE 4.2
<rav> anyone knows if there are equivalent packages for linux-kernel-devel for ubuntu?
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: I0m using it...so there must be something I'm doing wrong
<jillsmitt> hi people
<Tm_T> rav: linux-source ?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: perhaps
<rav> Tm_T: i'll give it a try
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: any ideas?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: sorry no, haven't tried it myself yet
<a931bw>  How to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 7.04?
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: i'll try #kde ;)
<Tm_T> a931bw: you cannot unless you compile yourself
<Tm_T> a931bw: but, wouldn't make much sense, really
<jillsmitt> is there a kubuntu channel for russian users on ru_RU.utf-8?
<Tm_T> !ru | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<a931bw> Нету((
<Tm_T> jillsmitt: that's all I know
<a931bw> а там сомневаюсь что помогут пока водку им непоставиш
<riorio> !ru | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tm_T> a931bw: please no russian in here
<jillsmitt> Tm_T: why no ru?
<Tm_T> this is english only channel
<kalp> hi
<Tm_T> wouldn't make much sense to talk all ~150 languages here we have translations
<kalp> ppl, is voice chat possible on kopete?
<Tm_T> kalp: perhaps with jabber/xmpp, but it's not officially supported yet IIRC
<Tm_T> kalp: means, no guaranteed to work
<y4y4ng> hi <Tm_t>
<jillsmitt> Is anybody from Panama City there?
<y4y4ng> err
<jillsmitt> I was in FL
<Tm_T> y4y4ng: hi hi
<kalp> wat abt net telephony?
<Tm_T> kalp: no really
<kalp> is there an application, not in kopete
<askand> I cant burn with k3b..  I get: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ILLEGAL MODE FOR THIS TRACK]: Input/output error
<askand> :-( attempt to re-run with -dvd-compat -dvd-compat to engage DAO or apply full blanking procedure
<askand> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<DaSkreech> Voice should work with yahoo I think
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hmm, does?
<DaSkreech> should
<DaSkreech> No clue if it does
<StR|Sangreal> please, i have just installed my kubuntu and i would like to save configuration, installed packages names and other changes so that i can repeat the same setup in the future... is it possible?
<craver> anyone running 4.2 here?
<craver> getting "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" when i run speedcrunch.
<Unksi> craver: it works well here
<craver> crap
<craver> ldd /usr/bin/speedcrunch |grep -i Qt
<craver>         libQtGui.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (0x00007f6045621000)
<craver>         libQtXml.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtXml.so.4 (0x00007f6044ec0000)
<craver>         libQtCore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4 (0x00007f6044a82000)
<Unksi>         libQtGui.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (0x00007f20b962a000)
<Unksi>         libQtXml.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtXml.so.4 (0x00007f20b8ec9000)
<Unksi>         libQtCore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4 (0x00007f20b8a8b000)
<Unksi> have you tried updating?
<craver> yes, tried reinstalling speedcrunch today also
<Unksi> ok
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Yes it's possible
<craver> i have duplicate libs in /opt/project-neon/lib/ so wonder if they are causing a problem.
<Unksi> i have the amarok 2 repo cinstalled as well, dunno if it affects it
<Unksi> i dont think it shouldnt if you are not running neon
<craver> KDE Version 4.2.60
<StR|Sangreal> DaSkreetch: how?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: copy your /etc directory and ~/.* somewhere safe
<Unksi> craver: 4.1.96 here
<Unksi> 4.2rc1
<DaSkreech> That's an essential copy of every setting file that affects you
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: I don't know exactly what you want to keep settings for so I can't give more specific info
<StR|Sangreal> what will it cause?
<DaSkreech> In terms of what?
<DaSkreech> craver: 4.2.60>
<StR|Sangreal> i want to keep applications and dependancies, plugins and some relevant settings
<craver> yes
<DaSkreech> There is no 4.2.60
<DaSkreech> KDE version ?
<Unksi> DaSkreech: guess thats a nightly
<craver> K Desktop Environment
<craver> Version 4.2.60 (KDE 4.2.60 (KDE 4.3 >= 20090116))
<DaSkreech> Ah trunk
<DaSkreech> Where did you get that frm ?
<DaSkreech> from?
<Unksi> neon repo^
<craver> yes
<craver> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: You can't keep applications. You can do a package export and reinstall pretty easy
<StR|Sangreal> so it is
<StR|Sangreal> thats what i mean
<StR|Sangreal> so what would you recommend me to do?
<Guest65092> test
<jason> woopwoop
<DaSkreech> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Guest65092> hmm alittle new to this... I am trying to install soprano-deamon but it conflicts with libsoprano-dev the conflicting file is the same in both packages and apt-get --force yes won't work any help
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Well if you want all your apps and settings and plugins then export your package list (I'll get you a URL for that soon) and backup /etc and ~/.*
<Guest65092> I see that there is a bug report filed but I can't find a solution
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-restore-all-installed-packages-in.html
<craver> just going to use abakus instead
<nathan__345> is there a better way to force a package to overwrite a file?
<DaSkreech> sudo ?
<s0101> plz help my desktop is bigger than my screen, after i did a large update i restarted the comp and it said on restart that it would run with less graphich
<s0101> i have hrdy heron 8.04
<s0101> hardy
<s0101> what can i do?
<rav> s0101: do you have a Nvidia graphics card?
<s0101> yes
<jillsmitt> s0101: are propr. drivers installed?
<s0101> it worked perfeft before
<rav> s0101: do 'sudo aptitude install envyng-core'
<rav> s0101: every time you update the kernel, you have to reinstall the driver
<s0101> it ask me if i want to continue yes or know
<rav> s0101: yes
<s0101> i write yes but it dosent work
<s0101> i did your comand
<s0101> sorry
<s0101> it is working
<s0101> i have swedish settings and it did ask me in swedish but i changed Ja to yes
<s0101> i have installed it
<s0101> whats next?
<rav> s0101: once it finishes installing, do 'sudo envyng -t'
<s0101> yes and next
<rav> s0101: follow the menu, choose to install the Nvidia driver
<carlossnchez> hello can someone help me with compiz please?
<s0101> i am waiting for the install
<s0101> :)
<rav> carlossnchez: what's the problem?
<s0101> my internet has been slow today thts why the install is taking time
<carlossnchez> i went to the compiz fusion setup and to make cube is ctrl alt down but i cannot do
<carlossnchez> can we go to an individual conversation?
<craver> cause ctrl-alt-down is reserved for something else
<craver> flatten cube i believe
<rav> s0101: just follow the instructions and your driver should work correctly
<carlossnchez> <Control><Alt>Downyes, flatten cube
<s0101> ok
<carlossnchez> im pressing now, doesnt occur something
<craver> Unfold is what it's called
<carlossnchez> ok thanks unfold
<craver> in ccsm --> Desktop --> Desktop Cube
<craver> just change it to something else
<robinr> How do I perform an integrity check of all installed programs?
<robinr> something like rpm's rpm --verify -a
<s0101> It asked me to restart and i did
<s0101> what is the next step?
<rav> s0101: you should have everything working correctly now
<s0101> screen is still big and the text where i write my user name looks small and ugly
<s0101> sorry i am activating the driver
<s0101> brb just one more restart
<carlossnchez> sorry i vsnt
<carlossnchez> dorry i cant
<rav> carlossnchez: hablas español?
<s0101> thanks mate it is working but just one question
<rav> s0101: yes?
<s0101> is there any option to chose how big the desktop should be?
<rav> s0101: it depends on the resolution you're using
<carlossnchez> si si hab lo español
<s0101> where do i check?
<RurouniJones> !se | carlossnchez
<ubottu> carlossnchez: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<RurouniJones> whoops
<RurouniJones> !es | carlossnchez
<ubottu> carlossnchez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<s0101> 800 times 600
<carlossnchez> thanks
<rav> s0101: In System Settings. you can choose a bigger resolution
<s0101> i only have 640*480 and 800*600
<rav> s0101: you can try changing the monitor type, you're probably using the generic one
<s0101> i use plug n play
<s0101> in which menu?
<rav> s0101: it works in most cases, but if you don't have higher resolutions, it's not detecting them or your screen doesn't have them
<s0101> is it same menu as the resolution?
<s0101> it says unknown
<Guest20091> hi
<s0101> for the screen
<rav> s0101: on the hardware tab
<s0101> where can i find?
<rav> s0101: you have to click the 'Administrator mode' button, and then the 'Configure' button
<s0101> i am looking for it
<s0101> sorry i am a bit gren
<s0101> green
<kaminix> [18:35] [490]  Hidden hosts only (+q), You must hide your host using +q to join this channel.  <-- How would I do this in Konversation?
<s0101> cant find it
<s0101> are you still here?
<s0101> now i cant activate more desktop efects
<s0101> maybe a upgrade to version 8.10 would fix it?
<syockit> what do you suggest for backups: lzma, bz2, zip, or tar.gz?
<dhq> i need to buy an external harddrive which is the best compatible with ubuntu 1tb please tell me the best one
<Lynoure> I have a P5Q pro motherboard, and it seems Kubuntu alternative installer does not detect the network card. I kind of think the live cd did, but not 100% sure.
<DaSkreech> syockit: bz2 for space tar.gz for being able to get it out anywhere
<DaSkreech> Kind of did?
<Lynoure> Any ideas? I need the alternative to get software raid from the getgo...
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I kind of think. I know it works in Windows...
<syockit> DaSkreech: lzma should be better for space? Never mind, I got everything from http://www.maximumcompression.com/data/summary_mf3.php . Gonna go for lzop
<DaSkreech> What is in your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<DaSkreech> syockit: aight
<xliquid> hey folks...
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I did not get far enough to get one, it said no network card detected...
<DaSkreech> o_O
<DaSkreech> sudo lshw -c Network
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: you have forgotten me, I can tell.
<DaSkreech> No :)
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: did not go through the install, stopped there to reboot to win to see the card did not die.
<DaSkreech> Just trying to help while cleaning the house so I'm a bit terse
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> well if the live CD works grab the /etc/network directory and save it
<DaSkreech> The /etc/mod* might help as well
<mefisto_> that should be uppercase C, as in lshw -C Network
<ubuntu> hi
<xliquid> i understand this is the place to come if you get stuck using ubuntu
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: It looked like a driver problem.
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: I think it doesn't matter but I normally use -C
<ubuntu> it's my first time with ubuntu :P
<DaSkreech> xliquid: Close
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Welcome!!
<mefisto_> DaSkreech: lowercase -c won't work
<DaSkreech> Fair enough
<ubuntu> thanks daskreech ^^ I'm from Spain
<ubuntu> my english is too bad :P
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Great Would you like to speak in Espanol ?
<mefisto_> xliquid: you're in the right place. just ask your question
<ubuntu> do you speaking spanish?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaminix> To where does the edict package install?
<ubuntu> oks ubottu
<xliquid> well im hoping someone can point me in the right direction. im fairly new at ubuntu. so far i have been able to figure things out on my own or search the web for answers. this question has got me stumped... im trying to figure out how to get Transmistion or uTorrent to download stuff to a shared network drive. i can see the drive when i go to places> network> windows network> computer name> F:\ and i can brows around the drive.. open, edit, delete files fr
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: seems to work fine in normal installer, too bad I need raid1 and lvm
<DaSkreech> xliquid: Hmm this is in Gnome?
<xliquid> did i say something wrong?
<xliquid> ...?
<DaSkreech> no just that Gnome handles networks differently from KDE
<xliquid> oh sorry, didnt notice the scroll bar hadnt caught up
<DaSkreech> So #ubuntu would be much more knowlegeable in answering that particular question
<xliquid> ok
<Pconfig> hey, i've got some kind of font problem since KDE 4.2 beta ==> KDE 4.2 RC
<Pconfig> anti aliasing doesn't seem to work anymore
<Pconfig> fonts are really ugly
<Pconfig> anyone else had this?
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Should be able to get it working
<Pconfig> (already tried setting my fonts back to default)
<rause> weeeee let's go jajajaja
<rause> i'm running on irc hispano jeje
<rause> thanks DaSkreech
<try4ce> Hey my Windows XP installation is messed up and won't boot anymore. I want to repair it but I think the GRUB is preventing me from booting my XP CD.
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: yes, by migrating to raid and lvm manually, I guess, it's just many times as much work :(
<DaSkreech> well I was saying that you can do alternate install and then get network working
<DaSkreech>  Though it really should work
<DaSkreech> Did hardy have RAID and LVM?
<DaSkreech> Should.
<DaSkreech> You can do a minimal install of that then upgrade to Ibex and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mefisto_> try4ce: grub won't prevent booting from CD. if grub loads, then you've booted in grub. you need to boot from CD before the PC looks at the disk for something to boot into
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I'm not sure if hardy has the network support... another disk to burn.
<draik> I have a DVD iso on my desktop. I want to cut out a snippet from the video. How do I do this?
<try4ce> Hmm. Well my CDROM is listed as the first boot device but I'm not sure why it still goes to GRUB first, even when I disable other boot devices.
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Yeah Boo
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: big boo to kubuntu, yeah.
<DaSkreech> Well those scripts are simply copied from Ubuntu which are modified from Debian so not sure where the break is
<harjot> d
<harjot> hello
<harjot> can i have help plz
<mefisto_> try4ce: some machines will let you hit F8 on startup which will bring up a window that lets you select the boot device. you could try that. (hit F8 repeatedly before boot process starts)
<DaSkreech> harjot: With?
<DaSkreech> or F12
<harjot> does anybody know how to write gambas?
<try4ce> Hmm sounds worth a try. I didn't see that option listed but I can try.
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: When does the Alternate Cd break?
<DaSkreech> gambas is like basic I think
<mefisto_> try4ce: have you tried other boot CDs? eg kubuntu liveCD?
<DaSkreech> So you should be able to use any Qbasic tutorial and write in gambas
<harjot> i know  i got it but how do u launch an app from it?
<DaSkreech> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in intrepid
<try4ce> I haven't tried yet. I've got some other Linux discs I could try.
<DaSkreech> ha
<DaSkreech> harjot: Compile i think
<harjot> ???????????
<DaSkreech> Then run the reslting executable file
<DaSkreech> harjot: #gambas might help
<try4ce> Thanks for the advice, I'll be back if I still can't get it...
<jussi01> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<harjot> i have got gambas the program to make stuff but when i want the program i make to launch an app i dont understand how to do that from gambas
<harjot> by the way im on hardy
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: it says at the point when it's detecting network hardware that it cannot find any.
<Walzmyn> Interesting, i just joined the room because i'm having trouble installing gambas.
<DaSkreech> Walzmyn: try gambas2
<harjot> ive installed gambas 2 from the synaptic
<Walzmyn> DaSkreech, was. Adept is telling me the install is broken, how do i get it to gimme more information about WHY?
<DaSkreech> Adept is a little funky in Ibex
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: so I could install it, but then end up without network... maybe different kernel in those two. In that case could be as easy as getting a newer kernel on a stick.
<Walzmyn> DaSkreech, i'm on 8.04
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get -f install from the command line
<DaSkreech> Close adept first
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: possibly but more likely it's modules
<harjot> Walzmyn: You should type sudo apt-get install gambas2
<harjot> how do i make MY PROGRAM launch another program?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: those come in the kernel .deb too, me thinks.
<DaSkreech> harjot: That's a language question I'd hope that basic has a System() call
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Good point :)
<harjot> so what do i type?
<Walzmyn> wow, there's a bunch of missing dependicies
<Walzmyn> so, why would i be experiencing broken dependencies when no one else is?
<harjot> wat do i type when u were saying about a system call
<DaSkreech> harjot: I don't know ask in #gambas
<harjot> darkscreech they arent helping cause they dont say anthing?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> of course not
<harjot> so wat do i do?
<harjot> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//////???//?????????????????????????????
<DaSkreech> http://gambasdoc.org/help/doc/release?view
<DaSkreech> harjot: please stop that
<Walzmyn> dude, don't spam the channel
<harjot> soz
<harjot> ty
<paolo_> hi, in which folder are the application icons (vlc, konqueror, firefox etc.) located ?
<Walzmyn> paolo i don't know, but someone in #kde might be able to help you with that.
<beth_> is there a way to use the prerelease version of just one package?
<paolo_> Walzmyn: right
 * rause listen Bomfunk MC - Turn it up
<seele> how do you set browser identification in firefox? i didnt see it in the preferences menu
<syockit> seele: You mean user agents? maybe in about:config
<syockit> better yet, download user agent switcher
<KDesk> I can configure my display to turn off automatcly, it turns "off" but the backlight is still on, what can I do? What component is the probelm? Xserver, driver, KDE?
<syockit> Ahh paolo_'s gone! i wanted to tell him /usr/share/pixmaps !
<syockit> beth_: you can enable repositories temporarily. After installing the packages, you can disable it. You get no update notifications though
<beth_> that's acceptable, but there's no way to flag just one package to update from a different repository?
<seele> syockit: yes, that's it.  thanks
<DaSkreech> seele: Extension AFAIR
<DaSkreech> beth_: No
<stnormal> hey, I kind of hosed my kubuntu install trying to get a program to work. There was a conflict that required me to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, I figured worst case I'd just be stuck with a terminal, but it still tries to render the GUI and absolutely nothing works
<leo_rockway> is there any replacement for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/dists/hardy/ ? I want to install KDE4.2RC but Hardy's packages are empty
<stnormal> I tried booting into the recovery mode, but I can't reinstall kubuntu-desktop because there's no internet access
<syockit> next time someone could try developing package manager which downloads specific packages from a repo. That'll introduce dependency hells!
<stnormal> any ideas for how I could get to a terminal through the regular boot sequence, or get internet access in the recovery mode?
<syockit> leo_rockway: hardy's far too old for that. maintenance is a pain in the ///
<leo_rockway> syockit: so I take it there won't be a backport of 4.2 final?
<beth_> I want to pull a newer kernel, so I enabled the prerelease sources and updated, I see it now when I search, but I don't know all the different components I'd need to pull in to get a working kernel, is there a virtual package to make this easier?
<syockit> stnormal: Depends on method of connection. You can boot as single user mode and select command prompt (it's usually the second line during grub)
<syockit> stnormal: if it's wifi, you'll have to know the command line for wifi managers
<stnormal> the second line during grub is "recovery mode", and I don't know the command line to get my internet connection to work
<stnormal> it's not wifi
<DaSkreech> stnormal: at grub press e twice then at the end type single then press enter then b
<stnormal> k
<syockit> stnormal: hmm. do you have live CD?
<DaSkreech> beth_: linux-image
<saran> hi
<stnormal> I do have the live CD
<beth_> DaSkreech thanks
<syockit> stnormal: if you do, you can chroot and repair packages
<syockit> live CD is slow tho
<stnormal> anyhow, I can get to the kubuntu log-in screen
<syockit> I use live usb
<syockit> stnormal: and login fails?
<stnormal> will one of the session types/menu options get me to a prompt?
<stnormal> no, the GUI is hosed
<stnormal> nothing gets rendered right
<DaSkreech> stnormal: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<beth_> DaSkreech: it says the following packages are broken linux-generic, it doesn't list modules either
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get 0f install
<DaSkreech> -f install
<altrortla> heiiii buddies.... i'm looking for handicap people hardware and software solution any tips?
<stnormal> as soon as I can get to a prompt with internet access, I'm just going to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies
<syockit> stnormal: that's more of xorg trouble. yup, you should repair them packages. but no internet, you say?
<syockit> stnormal: can you see what ifconfig does
<stnormal> uhh, if I get back to the recovery console
<stnormal> let me try a few things first
<stnormal> nice, the login screen had an option for console login, i should be fine
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> stnormal: or failsafe
<DaSkreech> it opens X and a xterm
<DaSkreech> You will have to put kwin& as the first command but you should be ok after that
<syockit> okay, xorg's still safe then
<stnormal> yeah... the long version of my problem is that I've got a really poorly designed piece of scientific software that I'm trying to get to work (Gaussview), and I noticed that the MesaGL library it uses is the software one
<syockit> altrortla: They go by the name "Accessibilites"
<syockit> altrortla: look for it in System Settings
<stnormal> so I figured I'd remove the hardware ones to see if that made it work right, but that required removing kubuntu-desktop
<stnormal> and that hosed things
<stnormal> is there a way to run ubuntu without anything (KDE/Gnome) over X server?
<syockit> stnormal: yes, you can run with just window managers, and lots of terminals
<DaSkreech> yes
<stnormal> so how would I go from kubuntu to that?
<stnormal> what would I have to remove/disable?
<DaSkreech> install ubuntu-server and don't install *-desktop packages
<DaSkreech> see #fluxbuntu
<DaSkreech> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<stnormal> k
<stnormal> thanks
<altrortla> syockit: thanks for tips... but i'm looking for some complex solution... this man have more problem (he do not have hands abilities, he can use only eyes)
<syockit> altrortla: sorry, I didn't see the hardware part
<csc_> is there a way to not be prompted for installing updates of specific packages only ? i have an updater daemon running on the desktop but i dont want to unselect the packages i modified for my needs  each time
<syockit> csc_: is that you beth?
<syockit> csc_: or I got the wrong person
<DaSkreech> csc_: aptitude can pin packages
<syockit> csc_: for now, you can only tell package manager to hold
<syockit> csc_: aptitude uses a different state file. U need to use dpkg
<syockit> csc_: for easy task, use either synaptic or adept
<beth_> what is the current version of the kernel for stable intrepid?
<beth_> is it 2.6.27-9 or 2.6.27-11?
<stnormal> -9, i think
<dapper-daniel> Is anyone here using XEN 3.3 with Nividia drivers? Drivers compile fine but X.org freezes...
<beth_> ok thanks
<syockit> csc_: sorry, adept doesn't seem to have that. use synaptic for gui
<stnormal> i haven't gotten any prompts to upgrade from -9 yet, that's all I'm going on
<laadissi> a
<KDesk> How can I make openoffice to use the oxygen icons?
<beth_> I'm seeing -9 it's just on another system I had -11 so I thought maybe something was up
<beth_> I probably just had prerelease selected on that one is all
<WishingMaster> can anyone tell me a command to check installed packs ?
<jussi01> WishingMaster: like: dpkg -l
<jussi01> ?
<WishingMaster> hmmmm let me try that 1 jussi01
<syockit> KDesk: In tools>options, under openoffice.org>view, see Icon & style
<syockit> KDesk: btw, that was version 3.0 . It might be slightly different
<KDesk> syockit: thank you!
<dtchen> syockit: did you get the necessary policykit bits installed?
<KDesk> syockit: Hmm, but I dont have the oxygen option in 2.4.1, do you have that option in 3? Are you using 8.10 or 9.04?
<syockit> dtchen: maybe it was galaxy
<syockit> dtchen: wrong person
<WishingMaster> dpkg -l shows the packages but when i try to remove some of them the system says that they are not installed,could you tell me what to do in that case?
<WishingMaster> dpkg -l shows the packages but when i try to remove some of them the system says that they are not installed,could you tell me what to do in that case?
<jussi01> WishingMaster: give me an example?
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: dpkg -l flags installed packages with ii
<WishingMaster> like i want to remove kate
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: the ones that say rc were previously uninstalled but non purged
<WishingMaster> hmmmm
<WishingMaster> let me check that leo`
<syockit> dtchen: somehow got it solved, but forgot how
<KDesk> I can configure my display to turn off automatcly, it turns "off" but the backlight is still on, what can I do? What component is the probelm? Xserver, driver, KDE?
<dtchen> syockit: ok
<WishingMaster> how do i purge them leo_rockway
<ohhai> When trying to compile using cmake, compiler cannot find my CURL, even though the latest version is installed. Using 8.10, 32bit. Here's a more detailed log of the occurrence: http://www.pastebin.com/m781a34a0. Please, help. =)
<syockit> KDesk: more of driver. things to do with acpm/notebook specifics
<WishingMaster> kate has rc in front of it
<DaSkreech> Nice
<DaSkreech> Stuff is already underway for KDE 4.3
<WishingMaster> `leo`
<syockit> KDesk: sorry, was supposed to be apm
<KDesk> syockit: It is a desktop... I think it affects many intel users.
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: dpkg --purge I believe
<KDesk> ah, do you think that I should put apm=off i grub?
<WishingMaster> i have tried apt-get purge
<DaSkreech> WishingMaster: technically it's already gone
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: apt-get remove --purge works only for installed packages
<DaSkreech> WishingMaster: It's apt-get remove kate --purge
<syockit> KDesk: then it won't work?
<leo_rockway> if the package got uninstalled without being purged then you can dpkg --purge
<WishingMaster> hmmmm das`
<KDesk> syockit: I dont know :(
<KDesk> Just asking :)
<syockit> KDesk: what's the make of your pc?
<tarmath> hi lads... i cant get any sound working in flash... used to work before... but not on kubuntu 8.10.... ive been looking around trying stuff but to no avail...
<KDesk> this is generic, but in a Dell with intel I had the same problem.
<dtchen> tarmath: you're not pulseaudio, are you?
<tarmath> dtchen: not 'really' but ive tried after starting it manually...
<KDesk> Why is pulseaudio installed by default in so may distros? If it makes more problems that anything...
<dtchen> tarmath: using pulseaudio introduces quite a few headaches
<dcx> why does can't I hear audio from my browser?
<leo_rockway> KDesk: xset dpms force off
<syockit> KDesk: maybe the same reason why kde4.0 was introduced in hardy :p
<dtchen> KDesk: because it's a chicken-and-egg problem
<pablo> miłość
<BentFrank> Installing NX 3.3 on Kubuntu 8.10.  Just one Linux on the LAN.  Do I have to run "nxserver --nodeadd 127.0.0.1"?
<DaSkreech> syockit: That's not nearly the same
<leo_rockway> KDesk: see if that turns your backlight off
<dtchen> KDesk: the only way bugs get fixed is to field it in popular distro releases
<syockit> leo_rockway: okay I'll try
<tarmath> dtchen: it's not started by default... like right now... and I dont have any sound in flash
<tarmath> I thought Id try my luck with it since it's supposed to be supported starting flash 10...
<leo_rockway> if it does then maybe you can make a script out of it or smth
<dtchen> tarmath: you don't need pulseaudio to get audible sound with Flash
<dcx> But I can hear everthing else except for what's pn my internet browser
<KDesk> leo_rockway: It goes off, but the backlight is still on.
<dtchen> tarmath: do you actually use anything specific to pulseaudio?
<tarmath> dtchen: I dont use pulseaudio, I just tried with it...
<leo_rockway> KDesk: that command should've turned your backlight off. There's your problem.
<leo_rockway> KDesk: acpi uses xset dpms to turn off the backlight
<dtchen> tarmath: ok, first, make sure you remove the pulseaudio packages
<KDesk> leo_rockway: Yes? Oh, now I now the problem, that is good :) What can I do? Report a bug?
<dtchen> tarmath: at the very least, remove the pulseaudio package itself
<syockit> KDesk: somethings wrong with dpms then
<tarmath> dtchen: ok doing that now...
<syockit> KDesk: can you control brightness?
<leo_rockway> KDesk: yeah, I'd say reporting a bug is a good idea. That's not the expected behaviour at all.
<KDesk> syockit: only from the monitor, not from the OS
<KDesk> leo_rockway: where should I report that, launchpad?
<carlosmorais> i need a small help
<leo_rockway> KDesk: Launchpad, yes
<dtchen> tarmath: after you've removed it, restart your web browser.
<dtchen> tarmath: i presume you're using konqueror?
<leo_rockway> KDesk: provide as much information as you can when filing the bug report
<tarmath> dtchen: firefox in fact...
<dtchen> tarmath: ok, then you'll need to restart all firefox instances
<syockit> gtg
<dtchen> tarmath: also, make sure you only have *one* Flash plugin instance installed
<dtchen> tarmath: check with about:plugins
<tarmath> dtchen: ok
<tarmath> dtchen: restarting firefox..
<KDesk> leo_rockway: do you know witch package is te affected? acpi, xset? dpms?
<dcx> dtchen: I need to do the same as tarmath. How do I remove pulseaudio packages?
<di> подскажите у менятормозит видео что делать?
<KDesk> leo_rockway: The monitor goes off after 2s but goes afer 1s more on again (only the backlight)
<tarmath> dcx: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<KDesk> ru @ di
<tarmath> dtchen: looks good, only one flashplayer
<dcx> Tarmath: Thank you.
<KDesk> !ru @ di
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru @ di
<KDesk> hmm
<dtchen> tarmath: now, do you have an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<KDesk> !RU @ di
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RU @ di
<dtchen> tarmath: if so, please pastebin its/their contents
<Mamarok> !ru | di
<ubottu> di: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tarmath> dtchen: right. gotta delete that one too?
<KDesk> !RU@di
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RU@di
<KDesk> !RU
<Mamarok> KDesk: see above!
<KDesk> hehe
<dtchen> tarmath: don't delete it yet; pastebin so i can inspect it
<di> sps
<tarmath> dtchen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio i followed these instructions so you can see exactly whats in the file
<leo_rockway> KDesk: this is old, but it may give you a hint: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/xset-dpms-force-off-doesnt-turn-off-screen-531977/
<tarmath> dtchen: i had to create the file there wasn't anything in it before
<leo_rockway> KDesk: the problem has nothing to do with acpi in this case, because acpi just calls the xset dpms command
<KDesk> leo_rockway: ah, ok, thanks for the link, I will look that :)
<dtchen> tarmath: mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.bak
<dtchen> tarmath: then restart firefox (again)
<tarmath> dtchen: done
<ohhai> Sound input on ASUS W3J laptop somehow doesn't work, even though the output does. Other people on forums claim that input works in their cases. What are the common diagnostics steps here?
<KDesk> leo_rockway: with  "sudo vbetool dpms off"  it workes but only ones :|
<dtchen> ohhai: download and run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<leo_rockway> KDesk: you can include that in your bug report then
<dtchen> ohhai: then tell me the url it generates
<dtchen> tarmath: is sound audible on a web page w/ Flash?
<tarmath> dtchen: nope... in fact I am back at the starting point before I tried to solve it with pulseaudio...
<KDesk> leo_rockway: yes. Do you thing the package can be   libxcb-dpms0  or I shouldn't fill that?
<dtchen> tarmath: ok. please open a Konsole and tell me if sound is audible with `speaker-test -c2'
<dtchen> tarmath: you can stop speaker-test by interrupting it (ctrl+c)
<leo_rockway> KDesk: I'm not sure, but if you select the wrong package someone else can edit it later on
<ohhai> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=67cc56fa77815a09b1c515abc2160ffab4ff6469
<tarmath> dtchen: nope nothing...
<KDesk> leo_rockway:  ah, ok, thanks.
<dtchen> tarmath: ok, let's check volumes.  please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it to your Desktop, and run it in a Konsole with `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh', then tell me the url it generates
<dtchen> ohhai: sec
<di> kubuntu 8.10   gma 950 drivers
<tarmath> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a0a5250f3ce2080fee0ee7892ea73a064adb3435
<dtchen> ohhai: looks like your mic boost and capture mixer controls aren't raised. in a Konsole, try: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Mic Boost',0 100% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Capture',0 cap && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Capture',0 100%
<dtchen> ohhai: (yes, you can also accomplish the above via KMix, but it takes more fiddling. i prefer the cli.)
<ohhai> dtchen: Me too. =)
<kaminix> Why are people working on getting uim 1.5.3 into jaunty when 1.5.5 is the latest stable release?  It was even published after 1.5.4 was released. :s
<KDesk> Another question... I have an ipod and music in ogg, so I transforme that to aac with soundkonverter, but when I want to tranfer them with amarok, it says "tracks not playable in media device" How can I transfer those aac audio files?
<ohhai> dtchen: Any more reasonable way to test input than Audacity?
<dtchen> kaminix: lack of manpower/other resources, more than likely
<dtchen> kaminix: feel free to chip in! =)
<dtchen> ohhai: try arecord
<dtchen> tarmath: sec
<tarmath> dtchen: hmm sound used to work in other apps through phonon but now its all gone...
<dtchen> tarmath: ah, your 'Master' and 'PCM' mixer controls are too low. in fact, the latter is set at zero.
<dcx> Tarmath, dtchen: Thank you.
<dcx> ciao
<dtchen> tarmath: in a konsole, try: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Master',0 80% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'PCM',0 80%
<WishingMaster> what is the command to install latest kde and what is the command to upgrade currently installed kernel?
<leo_rockway> KDesk: I cannot answer your question, but I could suggest that you look at rockbox
<dcx> my sound works now on my internet browser.
<ohhai> dtchen: Same result. =(
<kaminix> dtchen: I would, except I don't really know how to package stuff. =/
<KDesk> leo_rockway: Rockbox doesn't support my ipod nano 4th G :( But thanks anyway
<dtchen> tarmath: you might also want: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Surround',0 80% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Center',0 80% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'LFE',0 80% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Side',0 80%
<WishingMaster> what is the command to install latest kde and what is the command to upgrade currently installed kernel?
<dtchen> kaminix: we can help you with that; see #ubuntu-motu
<tarmath> dtchen: sound back in youtube... !
<kaminix> I'll look into it when things calm down at university. :) Thanks. :)
<WishingMaster> what is the command to install latest kde and what is the command to upgrade currently installed kernel?
<tarmath> dtchen: but amarok and dragonplayer keep crashing when they're trying to play music...
<leo_rockway> !repeat | WishingMaster
<ubottu> WishingMaster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<WishingMaster> leo_rockway, do u want me repeat my ques?
<ohhai> dtchen: Save for Volume, what other approaches might one take?
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: no, exactly the opposite
<WishingMaster> ok
<dtchen> ohhai: let me check the source code; give me a few minutes
<ohhai> dtchen: (I'm confident in mic's integrity, tested it under Windows)
<leo_rockway> WishingMaster: just read what ubottu told you
<WishingMaster> ok
<dtchen> tarmath: try restarting KDE (just log out and back in)
<tarmath> dtchen: ook
<BentFrank> Installing NX 3.3 on Kubuntu 8.10 on my single Linux box.  I did nxserver --start.  Do I need to do a --nodeadd?  eg --nodeadd 127.0.0.1?
<pietro_> Hi I've installed for the first time kubuntu
<JVS13> nice
<pietro_> Audio doesn't work and wireless too
<pietro_> I've a pavillion dv7-1024-el
<tarmath> dtchen: thanks lad everything works now!!
<dtchen> tarmath: yw
<Lynoure> Is there a way to get Vista show on grub menu after it did not do that since the initial install of Kubuntu?
<kvh> When I use my kvm back to kubuntu system, the mouse button order prefs goes back to right-hand; any idea how to fix?
<ohhai> ditchen: =(
<ohhai> *dtchen:
<ohhai> Sorry, took it for German.
<stefano> hello
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pietro_> noone can help me to find driver for my audio card?
<dtchen> ohhai: sec, been troubleshooting something in the audio stack
<dtchen> ohhai: (sorry, just being bombarded across multiple irc channels)
<dtchen> pietro_: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<ohhai> =) No problem.
<dtchen> pietro_: (and please be patient, quite busy ATM)
<ohhai> :) Sorry for bombarding. =)
<pietro_> dtchen sorry
<s0101> plz help me my desktop is bigger than my screen it has worked well before, but after i made some updates it says my screen is unknown i have a Philips lcd screen
<stefano> !list
<s0101> one guy told me how to update the nividia driver and i did, and after that i upgraded to ubuntu 8,10 from 8,04 and i still have the same shit with the screen
<s0101> i am green with ubuntu plz help
<jussi01> !ohmy | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<s0101> sorry
<Walzmyn> s0101, i'm not using 8.10 - but look in system settings for a way to change your resolution
<di> rus &&&
<Walzmyn> s0101, Kmenu->>system->>system settings
<di> ауууу ru?? ubuntu
<s0101> i did but ihave less options than before 640*480 is the highest i have as a option
<stdin> !ru | di
<ubottu> di: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s0101> it says screen unknown
<s0101> it seams to be a bug with 8.10
<batatasazuis> Hello everyone
<batatasazuis> hey how do i mount my 2 ntsf drives? they aren't in media folder..
<[T]BludShoT> I'm trying to install ATI drivers for my ATI 9700pro AIW card on 8.10, but when i go in Hardware Drivers it doesn't list any drivers
<dtchen> ohhai: ah, i think this is one of the SSIDs that regressed from gutsy
<dtchen> ohhai: instead of model=laptop-eapd, try model=3stack
<ohhai> ohhai; In alsa-base?
<dtchen> ohhai: (you'll need to reboot)
<dtchen> ohhai: yes
<ohhai> dtchen: Thanks, trying that.
<s0101> my desktop is bigger thanmy screen plz help
<s0101> i have been strugeling with this all day long
<Stalker72> Have you tried auto-adjust on your monitor?
<s0101> yes but that dosent help
<s0101> and i checked in the system menu for the resolution it says that my screen is unknown
<Stalker72> Did you install Hardware Drivers?
<s0101> it started even before i uppgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 earlier today
<s0101> not sure
<s0101> were cani get those i have a philips lcd monitor
<Stalker72> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<Stalker72> Click Activate
<Stalker72> Then restart your PC
<s0101>  it is activated
<s0101> already
<Stalker72> Hmm..
<s0101> and i just got the new version with 8,10
<Stalker72> Have you installed ALL updates?
<s0101> yes i belive so is there any particular you are sugesting?
<Stalker72> Not really. I just wanted to make sure.
<s0101> ok
<s0101> i can tell you how it started
<ohhai> dtchen: Thanks, input started working. Output stopped though.
<Stalker72> I'm no expert, sorry. I'm new to the Linux/Kubuntu world myself.
<s0101> i had this screen disconected from the computer for 2 months and i connected it today and it worked fine until i did a normal system update i had to cancel in the middle due to slow internet and i restarted after that it said i can only use the comp with low graph
<Stalker72> KDE 4.2 is out in 2 days.
<Stalker72> There are thousands of bugfixes. Maybe you'll have some luck. ;)
<s0101> i did and a guy from here told me how to upgrade nividia driver and i did a little bit better but not perfekt and after that i upgraded to 8.10 and it looked like before i upgraded nividia
<s0101> :(
<shadeslayer> Stalker72: really?? KDE 4.2 in 2days
<shadeslayer> ive been out of touch
<Stalker72> shadeslayer: www.kde.org .. It's going to be exciting
<s0101> my highest res is 640*480
<Stalker72> I had that problem before, but it got fixed when I installed the Nvidia driver.
<Stalker72> It was long ago.
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> 2 more das
<shadeslayer> *days
<shadeslayer> cant wait
<Stalker72> :)
<Stalker72> me neither
<Stalker72> my new PC runs Kubuntu flawlessly! :D
<shadeslayer> same here
<ohhai> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m28c60fe9 that's the new alsa-info. =(
<Stalker72> load average is about 0.75 :P
<shadeslayer> had alot of problems with KDE4.1 though
<Stalker72> KDE 4.2 will be good and stable!
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hopefully
<Stalker72> Is Load Average the CPU load average?
<shadeslayer> never checked lol
<Stalker72> what CPU do you have?
<shadeslayer> T8100
<Stalker72> never heard of it
<shadeslayer> im in Vista right now
<Stalker72> Intel, AMD?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Intel
<Stalker72> how old is it?
<shadeslayer> last year
<Stalker72> is there another name for it?
<shadeslayer> i have the Dell XPS M1530
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> its called the T8100
<Stalker72> ok
<blackbird> hi i need your help : http://rafb.net/p/m4lOcV65.html
<Stalker72> have you heard of Nehalem (i7)?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> have you heard pricey
<Stalker72> it crunches through Kubuntu, hehe
<Stalker72> I got the cheapest one
<Stalker72> 920
<shadeslayer> mmmmm
<shadeslayer> custom build??
<Stalker72> yes
<Stalker72> my 2nd one
<shadeslayer> cool
<Stalker72> do you run Kubuntu too?
<shadeslayer> then you must have GDDR3
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Stalker72> yup
<blackbird> why wvdialconf can't detect the smartlink modem even after installation ?
<Stalker72> blackbird: forums.ubuntu.com
<Stalker72> blackbird: There you can get help from experts
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> BTW i have to sleep
<[T]BludShoT> dell xps m1530 has an intel core 2 duo
<shadeslayer> bye
<Stalker72> cya
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> its a T8100
<shadeslayer> C2D
<[T]BludShoT> i'd say that's another name for it heh
<Stalker72> ooh :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<Stalker72> I've heard of it then ofc
<shadeslayer> lol
<Stalker72> I'm a geek! :P
<s0101> Anybody who knows how to correct the desktop size in 8.10 or is there a special channel for 8.10
<shadeslayer> youve heard of C2D but not of the T series
<Stalker72> yeah
<shadeslayer> this is the only channel
<Stalker72> I would try the forums
<Stalker72> forums.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> uh *.kubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> bye
<s0101> i have ubuntu 8.10
<Stalker72> bye
<shadeslayer> or ill get caught up again
<shadeslayer> then #Ubuntu
<s0101> cheers
<Stalker72> many more ppl there :P
<shadeslayer> bye
<Stalker72> bye
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> bye
<Stalker72> where do I find the effects settings?
<harjot> help please
<shadeslayer> Stalker72: in Kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> harjot: dont ask to aks
<shadeslayer> *ask
<Stalker72> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> just ask
<harjot> ok
<shadeslayer> K>system settings>Desktop
<harjot> how do i emulate a linux program for windoze
<Stalker72> thx
<Stalker72> Wine
<shadeslayer> opposite of wine
<Stalker72> sudo apt-get install wine
<Stalker72> www.winehq.org
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> add them to the repos
<shadeslayer> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<shadeslayer> there you go
<harjot> no i have kubuntu but i want a program on it to work for windows
<Stalker72> I don't think that's possible
<shadeslayer> yeah,i thought you meant that
<Stalker72> unlike there's a Windows port for it
<shadeslayer> :P
<harjot> i have heard of cygwin
<shadeslayer> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<shadeslayer> nothing
<harjot> but dont no how to use it
<SlimeyPete> cygwin includes quite a lot of unix ports
<SlimeyPete> harjot: just download it and run it under Windows
<SlimeyPete> it includes a helpful installer
<SlimeyPete> but it doesn't run all linux apps - just the ones which have been ported by the cygwin project
<harjot> but if i want it to be a program that you just click and it loads my program under cygwin
<SlimeyPete> cygwin doesn't work like that.
<stdin> some KDE apps work in windows
<SlimeyPete> the program must be re-compiled from source, and possibly altered to use the cygwin libraries.
<stdin> natively
<harjot> that the problem
<kvh> When I use my kvm back to kubuntu system, the mouse button order prefs goes back to right-hand (although prefs still show left-hand); any idea how to fix?
<SlimeyPete> which program is it?
<harjot> vym
<harjot> ?
<SlimeyPete> harjot: the mind-mapper?
<harjot> yes
<Stalker72> KWin pwns Compiz Fusion!! :D
<harjot> !vym
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vym
<harjot> mind mapper
<Stalker72> how do I auto-align icons at desktop?
<Rhiado> hey, I've got some questions about changing resolution on my computer, can I get some advice?
<Stalker72> and auto-arrange
<Stalker72> Rhiado: sure
<Rhiado> I've read the man page, and the wiki, and I'm... a bit lost.
<SlimeyPete> harjot: I don't think there's a Windows or Cygwin port for that
<SlimeyPete> you'd have to make your own
<blackbird> plz any help
<harjot> hHOW/?????????
<Rhiado> I've tried the instructions there, but... nothing happens other than a set of instructions for using the config tool, I'm not getting any response.
<SlimeyPete> harjot: do you know how to program in C++ ?
<stdin> it's a qt4 app, it should work on windows
<Stalker72> sry guys, g2g.. cya
<harjot> slimypete: no
<SlimeyPete> or at least to compile C++ on Windows
<SlimeyPete> then you can't do it yourself, sorry
<harjot> nope
<harjot> do u know hhow to?
<SlimeyPete> No. I can program, but not in C++ and I've never tried cross-compiling.
<SlimeyPete> or porting
<harjot> i can do basic
<SlimeyPete> you may need to look for an alternative piece of software, for instance FreeMind
<harjot> i can do the same as u
<batatasazuis> Hello everyone, why can't i see my 2 other hard drives? they're in ntfs
<harjot> damn
<barbar__conan> how nice
<barbar__conan> :)
<harjot> ok thanks bye
<SlimeyPete> sorry I couldn't be more helpful, harjot
<Rhiado> batatasazuis:  did you set up your install to be able to recognize ntfs?
<stdin> harjot: you can download QtCreator (ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qtcreator/qtcreator-0.9.1-beta-windows-setup.exe) and then download the source for vym (http://downloads.sourceforge.net/vym/vym-1.12.2.tar.bz2?modtime=1225292340&big_mirror=0) and then open it in creator and click the compile button
<stdin> you man need something like WinRAR to open the .tar.bz2 archive
<WishingMaster> !
<\Kira> how can I install dekorator?
<WishingMaster> \Kira, apt-get install dekorator
<blackbird> u must have the pachage \Kira
<blackbird> package*
<\Kira> WishingMaster: cant find package
<\Kira> blackbird: why?
<WishingMaster> did u use dpkg -l
<\Kira> WishingMaster: no, whats that do?
<\Kira> kira@Uplink:~$ dpkg -l dekorator
<\Kira> No packages found matching dekorator.
<WishingMaster> hmmmm
<blackbird> pick it from the net \Kira
<WishingMaster> download it
<\Kira> ugh... Okay,
<\Kira> thanks anyways
<stdin> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (intrepid), package size 173 kB, installed size 420 kB
<firatk> merhabalar türk varmı?
<stdin> \Kira: that ^ ?
<stdin> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<WishingMaster> thanks stdin
<jammen33> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<\Kira> Oh, I think thats it :)
<WishingMaster> yup
<\Kira> yes, its downloading. Thanks :D
<WishingMaster> peace
<stdin> the KDE4 version is in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA repository
<acid_burn> [2009-01-25 22:50] <jammen33> !de
<acid_burn> [2009-01-25 22:50] <ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acid_burn> [2009-01-25 22:50] <\Kira> Oh, I think thats it :)
<acid_burn> [2009-01-25 22:50] <WishingMaster> yup
<acid_burn> [2009-01-25 22:51] <\Kira> yes, its downloading. Thanks :D
<\Kira> acid_burn: ?
<WishingMaster> what r u trying to do acid_burn
<acid_burn> sorry Imistook
<jammen33> flood?
<kinux> hi
<jillsmitt> hi, I use Koffice, want to know what kind percent of >>*.doc saving formating and others
<jillsmitt> if i save my document in *.doc
<cocontmi> hello all!
<DexterF> hi
<acid_burn> bonsoir
<cocontmi> need some help... i have ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu as sessions.. and i can switch to either by logging off... anyways my problem is w/kde
<cocontmi> how do i change hdd settings to automount? it automounts in xfce and gnome fine
<DexterF> installed 8.10 in vmware workstation 6.5.0 (linux host), vmware tools installer says "no driver for xorg 7.4.2". so tools work but it cant resize the display and such. what are my options?
<DexterF> cocontmi: internal hdds or external?
<cocontmi> internal partitions... and hard drives...
<cocontmi> i have kde 4.. the testing one nightly
<cocontmi> neon
<Guest64145> Hello guys
<Guest64145> I tried to install compiz in kubuntu 8.10
<Guest64145> and i cannot see the minimiza button and maximize button and kill button in the frame of all windows
<Guest64145> Can anyone help me?
<Guest64145> ooo i forgot, this happens when i run compiz only
<jammen33> do you see any of the window decoration
<Guest64145> would that be those buttons i am talking about
<Guest64145> i only see the File Edit ....
<jammen33> ok so no
<jammen33> in konsole enter   kde-window-decorator
<Guest64145> haha command not found
<Guest64145> i guess i erased it
<Guest64145> i have kubuntu
<pietro_> hi guys, I solved the problem with my wireless card installing system upgrades and installing wicd, but I have trouble with audio yet. If I play a song by amarock I ear the sound repeating more and more time the same fragment
<pietro_> s
<jammen33> sun sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<jammen33> run*
<Guest64145> compiz-kde already newest version
<khalidmian> looking to seek answer on why i cant see other ppl cam on yahoo via kopete
<Guest64145> by the way thanks jammen 33
<Guest64145> but after the last code i got that compiz-kde is at its newest version
<Guest64145> if i type Kwin --replace
<Guest64145> i get back kubuntu default wdw decorations
<khalidmian> how do i check kde version
<jammen33> Guest64145: what kubuntu are you using 8.10?
<Guest64145> yes jammen
<mefisto__> pietro_: what if you play the song in console with mplayer? same problem? mplayer /path/to/song/mysong.mp3
<aline> hello
<SlimeyPete> Guest64145: you have KDE 4.2
<Guest64145> Yes
<SlimeyPete> erm, sorry, 4.1
<aline> hammmmmmmmmm
<aline> boiei
<aline> toma no cu
<aline> alabi num sabi quem sabe no no  num foi o bim ladi nao
<jammen33> Guest64145: do you have emerald installed?
<Guest64145> Jammen 33 I FIx it!!!
<Guest64145> thank you so much
<khalidmian> looking to seek answer on why i cant see other ppl cam on yahoo via kopete pls help/advise
<jon_high9000> hi there. i am a "newbie" where KDE is concerned and i accidentally closed the desktop plasma app unintentionally. is there anyway to bring it back?
<jammen33> Guest64145: what did you do?
<Guest64145> it was a problem where the file was located
<Guest64145> haha /usr/bin/....           not
<KDesk> Is possible to transfer AAC audio files from Amarok to an iPod?
<Guest64145> kde-window-decorator ....
<Guest64145> in other words compiz could not find the right file
<Guest64145> cause I stupidly put the wrong file address
<Guest64145> thanks so much!!
<Guest64145> Jammen 33
<jammen33> Guest64145: ur welcome
<Guest64145> :)
<Guest64145> later
<jammen33> jon_high9000: try alt+F2
<jammen33> jon_high9000: and run plasma
<jon_high9000> jammen33: no luck
<jon_high9000> i am running kubuntu 8.10
<jammen33> so the plasma desktop is not running?
<jon_high9000> jammen33: the dialogue screen came up when i tried your idea but that was it.
<jon_high9000> jammen33: it was more than i could get it to do.
<mefisto__> jon_high9000: did you type "plasma" in the dialog?
<jon_high9000> jammen33: yes i did.
<jammen33> jon_high9000: have you tried loging out and loging back in
<jon_high9000> yes
<jammen33> jon_high9000: try alt+f2 type in "konsole" and then in konsole try running "plasma"
<jon_high9000> ok
<sean> hey guys, anyone know a way I can able my scroll to scroll (lemme explain)
<mefisto__> khalidmian: to get kopete to recieve webcam, I think you need to do port forwarding in your router for the port kopete is using to receive the webcam
<jon_high9000> what command do i use in konsole?
<jammen33> jon_high9000" plasma
<Guest41106> right now the wheel works but I like it better when i middle click the wheel and drag up or down to scroll
<khalidmian> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/fluidballs.desktop', which is also in package kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
<khalidmian> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<khalidmian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<khalidmian>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kscreensaver-xsavers_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb
<khalidmian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<khalidmian> any help
<jon_high9000> jammen33: checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0xfdc030 67108865
<jon_high9000> checkComposite: Plasma can use COMPOSITE for effects on 0xfd3270
<jon_high9000> jammen33: that was wat i got back
<Hiryu> I'm using 8.10 and the network manager doesn't work with my static lan ip at all... I can put in the settings and it refuses to connect. I finally had to put a static entry into /etc/network/interfaces (this is a fresh install)
<Hiryu> is this normal?
<jammen33> jon_high9000: ok in konsole try mv .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc.bak && plasma
<pietro_> mefisto__ with mplayer it works,
<mefisto__> pietro_: so the problem is with amarok
<aline> kkskskkskksksk
<cllaudyu> how can i see grapfic setings
<jammen33> jon_high9000: any luck?
<aline> mother
<jon_high9000> none
<cllaudyu> how can i disable rhe graphic
<jammen33> jon_high9000: you tried "mv .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc.bak && plasma"
<cllaudyu> i want to switch all the graphics to off how will i do that
<cllaudyu> all
<cllaudyu> how to do it?
<jammen33> cllaudyu: system settings>Desktop> and uncheck use desktop effects
<cllaudyu> if i press ctrl alt f12 what will hapen
<jon_high9000> jammen33: copied and pasted you commands and this is what i got back. mv: cannot stat `.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc': No such file or directory
<Hiryu> should that be .kde4?
<cllaudyu> the system crashes often and i want to disable the graphics to zero is in desktop setings all the graphic setings?
<d0kt0rN> Hello, I've been using Ubuntu from quite some while but after realizing that gnome sucks balls I switched to kubuntu, It's all been very smooth, but when I edit files with vim I don't seem to have toe same keybindings like in ubuntu. for instant, I can't add text. i used to just press the <INSERT> key on my computer, like it should be. is this something they changed in Kubunu? I would be glad to get some help. Please!
<jammen33> jon_high9000: ok try "mv .kde .kdebak && plasma"
<cllaudyu> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<jammen33> cllaudyu: i believe so
<cllaudyu> !graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<cllaudyu> !cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu
<d0kt0rN> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jon_high9000> jammen33: <unknown program name>(15103)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0xabc030 23068673
<Hiryu> neat, nano in (k)ubuntu supports the mouse wheel
<Hiryu> no it seems the konsole does
<jammen33> jon_high9000: are you using kde4.1 or 4.2?
<jon_high9000> running kubuntu 8.10
<jammen33> ok
<mefisto__> the renaming of .kde should be done when not logged in to KDE
<khalidmian> i always geet error whilst trying to install kscreensaver
<jon_high9000> jammen33: sorry about this.
<khalidmian> Running dpkg,
<khalidmian>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kscreensaver-xsavers-extra_4-0x1.51ff4bfb76b24p-1504.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb ],
<khalidmian>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<khalidmian>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kscreensaver-xsavers-extra_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/fluidballs.desktop', which is also in package kscreensaver-xsavers.
<khalidmian> any help?
<jon_high9000> jammen33: it is 64 bit OS
<jammen33> jon_high9000: have u tried running updates?
<jammen33> jon_high9000: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<khalidmian> seems as if im talking to walls
<jon_high9000> jammen33: did those earlier today.
<jammen33> jon_high9000: that might be the problem
<jon_high9000> ok
<jammen33> jon_high9000: they might have broken something
<jon_high9000> you think a clean install might be wirth trying?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: what are you installing? how are you installing it?
<jammen33> jon_high9000: try "cd && mv .kde/share/config/plasmarc .kde/share/config/plasmarc.bak && plasma"
<jon_high9000> jammen33: mv: cannot stat `.kde/share/config/plasmarc': No such file or directory
<jammen33> jon_high9000: idk im out of ideas
<psyco> how do I make it so that when when i middle click the wheel and drag up or down to scroll (firefox)
<jon_high9000> jammen33: sorry about this. thanks for trying anyhow.
<jammen33> jon_high9000: np
<jammen33> psyco: in firefox in the addressbar type"about:config"
<wesley_> My harddrive makes sounds like --- --- --- --- ------ -----------
<mefisto__> psyco: turn on "autoscrolling" in firefox prefs
<jammen33> wesley_: is that clicking?
<Hiryu> hmm... system doesn't recognize nfs... wtf
<mefisto__> psyco: advanced tab, general
<jon_high9000> jammen33: I will put the disc in and run it.
<jammen33> jon_high9000: ok good lucl
<jammen33> luck*
<jon_high9000> jammen33: later
<jammen33> jon_high9000: later
<psyco> mefisto__: AWESOME!
<wesley_> jammen33 yes clicking or thicking
<psyco> mefisto__: ugh the scroll icon is ugly, where do I change it?
<jammen33> wesley_: you might want to backup your data
<wesley_> Likes it got something to say ( doesnt boot up anymore the hd )
<mefisto__> psyco: don't know if you can
<psyco> lol alright, maybe there is a different cursor theme
<wesley_> Most is backed up only the newer downloads not :(
<jammen33> wesley: if it doesnt boot i think your harddrive is dead
<Tinason> kde 4.2 is released tomorrow. how long b4 it hits repositories?
<caustin> Anyone running on the kubuntu-experimental stuff?
<Hiryu> I thought 4.2 was already out... shows what I know
<caustin> Hiryu: It was 4.2rc1
<Hiryu> ah
<wesley_> jammen33 it started like this, kde did hang, harddrive was making strange sounds, few reboots, but didnt went any better
<wesley_> So now it does thick there loads nonthing, hd 1 month old
<surgy> i just instyalled a printer and kubuntu found the driver, its and epson stylus 4450 with a flatbed scanenr made on. what software can i use to scan images?
<surgy> ?
<wesley_> i wonder why my usb boot gives boot errors
<surgy> anyone?
<leo_rockway> surgy: xsane
<leo_rockway> surgy: kooka (it's KDE3)
<surgy> i  have kooka
<surgy> and when i try to "select scan device" it does absolutely nothing
<surgy> and xsane doesnt pick anything up at all...
<leo_rockway> then drivers for the scanner are not installed
<Tinason> kde 4.2 is released tomorrow. how long b4 it hits repositories?
<surgy> umm then how do i set up the drivers for the scanner? and why would there be different drivers for ther printer and scanner?
<aeonoris> I can't find a (windows) driver for my wireless card, because I can't figure out what card it IS (it doesn't have any company brands on it).  So now, since Kubuntu's internet works, I'm trying to find out a way to tell what the card is with Kubuntu.  Is there one?
<surgy> ok well this is incredibly gay, why would there be a printer driver and no scanner driver for a scanner/printer....
<aeonoris> Perhaps it's a generic printer driver that doesn't have scanner support...?
<surgy> no
<surgy> kubuntu reported that it found the driver for the "Epson Stylus CX4450" which is exactly what my printer says on the top
<aeonoris> Hum.
<surgy> yeah fuck this
<surgy> looks like micro soft wins again
<surgy> thnx guys
<oobe> surgy, try running xsane with sudo
<leo_rockway> troll
<leo_rockway> aeonoris: lspci
<surgy> oobe: no luck
<surgy> and i needed the scanner ten minutes ago
<oobe> that guy was a doofus
<aeonoris> leo_rockway, thanks a lot!  I was trying to figure out this card for over an hour...
<leo_rockway> oobe: yeah, I won't waste my time helping people like him
<leo_rockway> aeonoris: ls is a *nix command that lists
<leo_rockway> aeonoris: so you have ls (which is like DOS' dir) and then you have lsusb, lspci, lshw, lsmod, etc
<aeonoris> leo_rockway, nice trick, I'll remember it, thanks.
 * kaddi is happy because she managed to solve the problem, for which she was going to ask for advice, on her own :D
<SlimeyPete> always a good feeling :)
<seb_> Hi guys,
<kaddi> just out of curiosity though: is there a command that will empty the cache of aptitude?
<leo_rockway> aeonoris: yeah, no prob...
<leo_rockway> kaddi: \o/
<SlimeyPete> kaddi: aptitude clean
<oobe> aeonoris, try this  lspci -vv | grep  Network
<seb_> does anybody know how to show back the Knetworkmanager applet in the right down corner?
<oobe> if you have a pci wifi that is
<kaddi> SlimeyPete: thanks :) Good to know :)
<seb_> hello, thet's my first time here, so i don't know howitworks
<oobe> seb_, are you using kde4 or kde3
<seb_> kde3
<seb_> i mae a bad control yesterday and since that point I have no applet: battery, network, kmix.all gone...
<leo_rockway> seb_: alt + f2 and run knetworkmanager
<seb_> that's done
<leo_rockway> oh, it seems that your whole systray is gone
<oobe> right click ur taskbar and click add applet to pannel
<seb_> I have reinstalled (since one hour) Kthinbat, it works for the battery, but now I'm stuck searching what was my error
<oobe> then search for systray
<oobe> then add it
<seb_> ok I'm doing
<seb_> I can not find systray
<oobe> sorry its system tray
<oobe> just type system
<seb_> ok
<seb_> i just have (the menu is in french cause I am) system menu, system monitoring and print system
<oobe> well that may not be the problem then
<seb_> ok, thank you I will try to solve that after. Thank you again
<Rhiado> anyone here good with tweaking the resolution on ubuntu?
#kubuntu 2010-01-25
<daskreech> Yep
<shadeslayer> daskreech: meh... thatll take a day or two :(
<daskreech> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> daskreech: yeah i know about that :)
<shadeslayer> but i didnt want to package git...
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> You have 64 bit choqok?
<shadeslayer> daskreech: i compiled it
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> GinoMan__: can You jump into #kwin ?
<GinoMan__> /join #kwin ?
<GinoMan__> yes
<daskreech> GinoMan__: Yes
<GinoMan__> may be dumb to say, but I'm here... now what?
<shadeslayer> GinoMan__: which client?
<GinoMan__> client?
<daskreech> GinoMan__: maybe KDE 4.4 ?
<shadeslayer> daskreech: whats going on?
<daskreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362248/ <--- shadeslayer
<GinoMan__> oh... KDE is 4.3.2
<daskreech> I know I was asking maybe you wanted to upgrade to a newer KDE ?
<daskreech> KDE 4.3.4 or KDE 4.4
<GinoMan__> that may help
<daskreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/126
<daskreech> GinoMan__: ^^^
 * GinoMan__ loves sudo !!
<GinoMan__> I feel like I'm telling the computer "SUDO STUPID!!!!"
<daskreech> :-D
 * GinoMan__ is full-upgrade-ing
 * GinoMan__ waits 13 minutes for it to finish
 * GinoMan__ downloads
<GinoMan__> hey, is there any cool feature additions between 4.3.2 and 4.3.4
<GinoMan__> ?
<daskreech> GinoMan__: and usual logout then press alt+E on the login screen and relogin
<GinoMan__> alt E?
<daskreech> no features for a minor bump
<daskreech> it's a bugfix release
<daskreech> alt+E restarts X
<GinoMan__> I thought it was control alt bksp
<GinoMan__> almost done
<GinoMan__> hey... can kopete do irc yet?
<GinoMan> still crashing
<daskreech> GinoMan: same error
<GinoMan> yes
<GinoMan> i don't know if I said this but it started after I did all the updates after installing from the CD
<daskreech> The error doesn't come up anywhere on the net either :(
<GinoMan> hmmm
<GinoMan> the crash handler says there's a problem with the libGL
<daskreech> GinoMan: so you are surviving without kwin or you have another window manager?
<GinoMan> metacity
<GinoMan> which was ugly until I installed gnome and xfce
<daskreech> ok
<GinoMan> what about the graphics driver not wanting to install properly
<daskreech> GinoMan: whatls it doing?
<GinoMan> it's the ati driver
<GinoMan> there's no option for making karmic packages
<GinoMan> so I had to make jaunty packages
<daskreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GinoMan> I've been to that page
<GinoMan> the problem is that I create the driver using "aptitude install fglrx-kernel-source" and it says that everything works fine and that everything installs
<GinoMan> but when I run "lsmod | grep fglrx" I get nothing
<GinoMan> if I "modprobe fglrx" I get an error
<daskreech> GinoMan: sudo depmod
<GinoMan> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<GinoMan> if I modprobe
<GinoMan> there was no output to depmod
<daskreech> do you have ati or some such loade?
<daskreech> loaded?
<GinoMan> ati_agp                 6760  0
<GinoMan> agpgart                34988  1 ati_agp
<GinoMan> lsmod | grep ati
<daskreech> ahmmm
<daskreech> not sure if that's the driver
<GinoMan> I removed the
<GinoMan> them*
<GinoMan> rmmod
<GinoMan> graphics did not change at all
<daskreech> modprobe fglrx
<GinoMan> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<daskreech> uname -r
<GinoMan> hold on
<GinoMan> brb
<GinoMan> I'm gonna restart in 2.6.31.17
<xero> can someone tell me why operation is not permitable .. sudo chown xero:xero /media/storage
<crimsun> xero: you probably want uid=, gid=, and/or umask= instead.
<xero> its fat32
<crimsun> right, see above.
<GinoMan_> how do I set kdm as the default display manager?
<xero> tryed that
<GinoMan_> ok
<GinoMan_> brb
<GinoMan_> oh... kwin crashed on bootup again
<xero> they dont work and what shoulid i put after the = and do i type -o aswell?
<xero> like sudo chown xero:xero /media/Storage -o uid= ????????????????
<xero> i someone culd help me with this it would be verry apreciated its a fat 32 drive so im not sure
<xero> what command will make me read wright to it
<xero> its a /dev/sda6
<xero> anyone know of a partition maniger for linux? kinda like partition magic?
<xero> maby ill just make it a ext 4 filesystem instead
<scunizi> xero: it's called "partitionmanager"  ..
<xero> thankyou
<xero> sudo apt-get install partitionmanger?
<scunizi> xero: will you be sharing this drive with a windows machine?
<xero> yes
<xero> prefreably
<xero> thats why i made it fat 32
<scunizi> then don't make it ext4.. make it ext3
<xero> couldent pick nfts from the linux menu
<scunizi> there are drivers for windows and ext3
<xero> ext 3 shows up in windows?
<xero> aww ic ic
<xero> ok
<GinoMan_> why don't people make ext4, xfs, jfs, etc drivers for windows?
<GinoMan_> I mean, if you have the source code for the linux driver, shouldn't it be a simple task of porting the driver to windows?
<crimsun> xero: those are mount(8) options, not chown(1) options
<scunizi> ext3 has been around for quite some time and the driver works but occationally has quirks.
<xero> yeah i know
<xero> i just want to be able to read wright to my fat 32
<xero> but it keeps saying i dont have permission
<xero> when i try chown it
<xero> so i wana format it with partition manager but partition manager wont let me do anything how i run it in administrator mode
<xero> linux is confuseing sometimes :(
<xero> i shoulodent have to change ownership when im on my admin account
<crimsun> xero: you're approaching it from the wrong angle fundamentally. It isn't a chown(1) issue; it's a mount(8) issue.
<xero> but its mounted
<xero> and i used the mounting manager and took read only off
<xero> and remounted it
<xero> what could i be missing?
<crimsun> what mount options were used?
<daskreech> GinoMan_: They do
<xero> i dunno lol just the ones that prevent me from reading and wrighting
<xero> want me to pastebin a screenshot?
<xero> of my editor?
<crimsun> xero: grep ntfs /proc/mounts
<GinoMan_> hmmm
<xero> nothing happen
<xero> crimsun
<crimsun> xero: sorry, grep vfat /proc/mounts
<xero> /dev/sda6 /media/Storage vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<xero> xero@Lxt9-i386:/media/Storage$
<omar> hola
<crimsun> xero: is that from fstab(5)?
<xero> thats what came up
<xero> when i typed grep vfat
<gabinoobie> quelq'un parle français ds le coin ?
<crimsun> xero: yes, those are the /active/ options, but the options are given somewhere. I'm asking whether they're specified in /etc/fstab.
<omar> alguien habla español
<xero> dunno
<xero> what do u want me to do sire
<crimsun> xero: so look in /etc/fstab.
<omar> alguien habla español??
<crimsun> omar: #ubuntu-es, por favor
<xero> kk
<crimsun> omar: lo siento, #kubuntu-es
<ilumi> when i set $JAVA_HOME what is the last folder that should be included, the bin or the main java folder?
<xero> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<xero> #
<xero> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<xero> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<xero> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBotK2> xero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xero> #
<mkquist__> xero: cant you just edit your fstab to allow user access?
<xero> how?
<mkquist__> xero: like use these options  - vfat    user,rw,noauto      0   0
<xero> ummm
<xero> could u pm me the proticol for changing fstab plz? private msg i would apreciate it
<xero> i gota go l8tr guys thanks for trying
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * GinoMan_ almost put rm * as root
<GinoMan_> instead of ./*
<daskreech> GinoMan_: Fear you for you are root and forgetfull
<GinoMan_> yes
<daskreech> granted * and ./* are the same thing
<GinoMan_> .....
<GinoMan_> ok
<GinoMan_> I didn't know
<K350> Is there no progressbar when transfering files in Dolphin?
<daskreech> K350: I get one
<K350> daskreech: Where is it?
<daskreech> K350: If you have plasma running then it's by the i in the system tray
<daskreech> which will probably be a number now
<K350> aaaah
<K350> daskreech: it disapears
<K350> daskreech: I mean..it opops up and disapears
<K350> daskreech: Any idea how to make it permanent visible while transfering files?
<daskreech> K350: I think you can pin it
 * GinoMan_ wonders how they make a self installer that's a shell script
<daskreech> If you click it it stays up but I have KDE 4.4
<daskreech> GinoMan_: loads of ways. How who does it ?
<GinoMan_> the ati driver
<K350> daskreech: Aha, well I've KDE4...if it's not updated......
<GinoMan_> it's a huge 81 mb file and it registers as a text file and then the text file is a shell script
<daskreech> K350: Well yes :) that's why you have plasma. Do you have KDE 4.3 or 4.4 ?
<daskreech> GinoMan_: It's a Binary file with a shell script headed
<daskreech> header
<K350> daskreech: Good question. what's the command teh check version?
<K350> teh/to
<GinoMan_> so what... a shell script with a tar.gz concatenated to it?
<K350> the
<K350> typos
<dunga> what equipment do i need so that guests connecting to my wireless network can only browse the net and not browse other network resources?
<daskreech> K350: In any KDE app help -> About KDE
<GinoMan_> replace your router with a portanet
<K350> daskreech: Ah, I see...
<GinoMan_> dunga
<dunga> hi GinoMan
<tcarter>  i have a phillips webcam and installed setpwc from synaptic Pkg mngr...can anyone tell me where i can find it or how to run it?
<dunga> what is a portanet?
<daskreech> what is setpwc ?
<K350> daskreech: I've KDE 4.3.2  Is 4.4 stable or beta?
<tcarter> daskreech: it is a module that is supposed to help config the phillips webcam to work in linux
<GinoMan_> dunga: 2600 vol 26, issue 4, winter 2009-2010: Page 9-12
<daskreech> K350: Ahmm it's RC2
<daskreech> I don't know if you consider that stable or not
<GinoMan_> basically you get a laptop with a wireless card, equip it with a second card, then set up software on it that makes it a wireless server
<daskreech> tcarter: setpwc from the command line doesnt start it?
<GinoMan_> you can do the same with a desktop with two wireless cards
<dunga> GinoMan - you have confused me more.
<GinoMan_> hold on dunga
<dunga> any special software if I went desktop solution
<tcarter> daskreech: no unless i was in the wrong directory but i tried several. and i cant find it anywhere under the applications menu
<K350> daskreech: Well, thanks for helpling me finding the progressbar :-)
<GinoMan_> Dunga: if you go to borders or barnes and noble, buy the hacker quarterly (2600) it's the latest one
<GinoMan_> has an old old telephone operator photograph on the front with a elderly woman as the operator wearing headphones
<GinoMan_> http://www.2600.com/covers/wi091.gif
<GinoMan_> looks like that
<daskreech> tcarter: Hold on
<GinoMan_> inside on the pages i cited, there's instructions on how to set up a portanet
<GinoMan_> it's a wireless router/webserver
<tcarter> daskreech: ok thanks
<GinoMan_> you can make it so that it's wirlessly connected to your router, you're router is encrypted
<GinoMan_> and the portanet is unencrypted
<GinoMan_> the unencrypted portanet then serves up whatever you want
<GinoMan_> a limited internet
<dunga> I Googled it up. Looks plasticky - if only to judge a book by its cover
<GinoMan_> or just certian services
<GinoMan_> etc
<GinoMan_> that it provides through the encrypted router
<GinoMan_> or care of
<GinoMan_> the encrypted router
<GinoMan_> your guests connect to it instead of directly to your router
<daskreech> tcarter: type man setpwc
<tcarter> daskreech: ok
<tcarter> daskreech: thank you
<GinoMan_> it'd be nice if the ati package maker was more verbose
<GinoMan_> that would explain it
<daskreech> What did you find out
<GinoMan_> I was using ati driver 9-3
<GinoMan_> the newest one out was 9-12
<daskreech> Right
<GinoMan_> wow.... epic fail
<private2> Hi, I am stumped and the forums were not of help. I am running KDE3 on Kubuntu 9.04 (long story). When I went to update kdebase-runtime, adapt-updater had install errors and now I cannot get Firefox to start. "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime" did not help. Do you have any suggestions for what I should do next?
<daskreech> private2: Where did you get KDE3 From?
<private2> daskreech,  I found the link on the Kubuntu wiki. The site is pearsoncomputing.net
<daskreech> private2: ok right :)
<private2> daskreech: I have been using it for months and this is my first problem...
<daskreech> I'm sure they would be happy to hear about that :)
<daskreech> What were the errors?
<GinoMan_> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device
<GinoMan_> I hate my life
<GinoMan_> great
<private2> daskreech: adapt-updater says "there was an error committing changes possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages".
<daskreech> private2: unravel the errors manually
<GinoMan_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<private2> daskreech: "sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime" last line says "e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".
<daskreech> With no reason?
<private2> daskreech: "errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb"
<daskreech> private2: rm that file and sudo apt-get update and install again
<private2> daskreech: It still failed. "trying to overwrite /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu which is also in package kdesudo"
<daskreech> private2: ack that error. You can --force-overwrite
<private2> daskreech: "sudo apt-get --force-overwrite install kdebase-runtime"?
<private2> daskreech: I have never had to do that before.
<daskreech> Yeah it's a kdesu kdesudo conflict
<private2> daskreech: "sudo apt-get --force-yes install kdebase-runtime" had same error as before and "--force-overwrite" did not exist.
<crimsun> those are only options for dpkg, not apt-get.
<daskreech> yeah that ^^
<daskreech>  it's dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<private2> daskreech: "dpkg -i --force-overwrite kdebase-runtime" errors with "cannot access archive no such file or directory"
<crimsun> you need the full path to the deb file
<private2> Yup and got errors of "dependency problems prevent configuration of kdebase-runtime" and "package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 is not configured yet".
<crimsun> so now use apt-get -f install
<private2> I think that did it. Thank You VERY much :)
<Martijn81> are there any realistic car games yet for linux?
<Martijn81> no body knows
<moonrock713> linux rules
<shadeslayer> moonrock713: moonrock713 we know
<shadeslayer> i think the kde release team is so in love with rc2 it refuses to officially release it :P
<moonrock713> no i mean linux really rules....cause i can really program cool things in python
<daskreech> Martijn81: Yes
<Martijn81> which one daskreech?
<daskreech> TORCS
<daskreech> I think it changed it's name recently
<Martijn81> daskreech: i cannot enjoy this game so much to be honest :o
<daskreech> Martijn81: What game are you looking for?
<Martijn81> a car game which looks like trackmania original
<Martijn81> hard to match that right>
<daskreech> Trackmania is very realistic ?
<Martijn81> well, yeah they do it well i guess
<daskreech> http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/games/trackmania-united-forever-on-linux-with-wine.html
<Martijn81> hmmm, the saling game of this software builder does not work under kubuntu with wine though
<Martijn81> let's see what trackmania does here
<daskreech> The what?
<Martijn81> hehe, lol, they a sailing game too there
<Martijn81> which should be for what i was looking for
<Martijn81> but it does not load, unfornately
<daskreech> Still not following but I hope you fix it :)
<tony__>  anyone know where exactly in firefox it calls to the OS (linux specifically) to use a certain widget? reason being my widgets are messed up in kde 4.4 using firefox portable
<daskreech> tony__: Looked ok in KDE 4,3 ?
<tony__> idk, new to kde and linux
<tony__> sorta
<tony__> it looks ok in the installed firefox, just not portable
<daskreech> Ah probably qtcurve
<tony__> yeah, have it installed
<daskreech> portable probably just doesn't know it's there
<tony__> reason being is it's easier atm than encrypting home partition
<tony__> so portable on encrypted file works better atm
<tony__> i know, just wondering where in ff's code would it be to call the widget image
<tony__> i know the least bit about programming but may be of use to someone else also
<tony__> idk why apps like to install all over the place in linux and windows
<tony__> i'm afraid my passwords and stuff will be not be secure since they're stored in unencrypted files or folders, right?
<daskreech> tony__: Well if you can get on irc.mozilla.org then #firefox there would be quite helpful with the portable issue
<tony__> yeah, tried though. need to register. don't know how
<daskreech> tony__: I don't know of apps that install all over the place
<tony__> firefox does. it's got files in home, /usr/share /usr/lib, etc
<tony__> is it generally safe to use firefox to store passwords?
<ilumi> what do you mean safe?
<owen1> Anyone with Dell mini 10 or Inspiron 11Z - please confirm the touchpad bug I just sumbitted - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/512192
<ilumi> i confirm
<ilumi> i had problems with it on my laptop
<ilumi> lenovo
<daskreech> tony__: it keeps it's files in ~ by default. For a portable config you can keep them on the encrypted Stick
<ilumi> however it wasnt e sensitivity issue
<ilumi> other problems
<alokito> where can I set the shortcut for window opacity? I forgot :(
<daskreech> Global Shortcuts?
<alokito> daskreech, where in globar shortcuts?
<alokito> Kwin?
<alokito> global*
<alokito> hello?
<tony__> btw, i'm amazed at how far kde's come. i'm watching movies on boxee, kdelirc setup so easy, and my desktop looks awesome
<tony__> thanks to any kubuntu and kde devs, if you're in here
<tony__> looks better than windows 7 i was using and i'm very picky about aesthetics
 * alokito *still* can't find the opacity settings anywhere
 * alokito is upset
<tony__> opacity for what?
<alokito> ouch I've forgotten google :|
<tony__> system settings, appearance
<alokito> tony__, windows
<tony__> or right-click desktop
<Duskao> anyone else running an Ati gpu? perhaps a 4850? What driver do you find is the most stable?
<alokito> hmm
<tony__> alokito, system settings, desktop
<tony__> then advanced
<alokito> ok, checking :)
<tony__> then translucency. is that what you're looking for?
<alokito> google can find that anyway, wonder how I forgot google :P
<alokito> umm there's no translucency in there @ tony__
<alokito> :-/
<tony__> it is in mine using kde 4.4rc2
<alokito> I'm in Lucid A1 KDE SC 4.4 RC1... btw :)
<alokito> hmm
<tony__> in 4.3 i think it was in right-clicking the desktop
<alokito> in lucid a2?
<alokito> sorry it's a2, not a1
<alokito> no I'm 4.4
<tony__> maybe your card can't perform translucency, idk
<alokito> no I can use all effects
<alokito> well, I'm looking for manual opacity control
<alokito> window* opacity
<alokito> and I did have this feature in karmic but forgot where it was
<tony__> i don't see it, only seen an option for "translucency"
<daskreech> Alt+F3 ?
<tony__> then again, i'm not much help. i haven't used kde in ages
<alokito> daskreech, yup, thanks... but where can I set a keyboard shortcut?
<tony__> since when did kde catch up with win7? i'm surprised the progress
<alokito> i.e. I want to control transparency with Alt+MouseScroll
<alokito> tony__, kwin+compiz had those effects long before win-dows
<daskreech> tony__: I think you should be surprised the Windows 7 caught up with KDE
 * alokito agrees with daskreech 
 * alokito boos MS
<daskreech> No need for that :)
<tony__> yeah but windows 7 was stable with those effects
<alokito> :P
<tony__> kde 4 seems very stable and very usable unlike the last time i tried with 4.1
<alokito> windows, stable?
<alokito> they can't even make a virus free kernel or fragment free FS!
<tony__> yeah, generally moreso than linux, imo
<daskreech> I'm sure they could but then why would you buy the next one?
<tony__> linux fragments and can get viruses, just wait until 50% userbase, if it ever happens
<daskreech> tony__: 4.1 was a intital release. Sort of like Windows Vista
<daskreech> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tony__> vista was better, very stable. just a system hog
<daskreech> Really?
<daskreech> Hmm I crashed it the first day I got it
<alokito> tony__, virus attack is impossible *without* the user's own will in the sudo/root system
<daskreech> It blamed Firefox
<tony__> i started jdownloader lastnight for the first time and it crashed my whole system, a java app. not very good
<daskreech> in any case all of this is offtopic
<daskreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tony__> alokito, impossible in the loosest sense of the word
<tony__> ok, back on topic
<alokito> hmm yes
<alokito> we should talk about this in offtopic channel
<tony__> but i'm using rc software. seems surprisingly stable
<tony__> i have no need to flame other os's, just got off topic
<tony__> all are very good in some ways
<daskreech> Indeed
<tony__> hearts's with linux
<daskreech> Granted there is only about three at this point in time
<daskreech> Windows, Unix Flavours and Symbian
<tony__> OSX. it's far removed from unix
<alokito> tony__, to point out the faults of an OS isn't flaming
<daskreech> No
<daskreech> It's very UNIX
<daskreech> it just doesn't use X
<daskreech> Which is perfectly valid in a UNIX mindset
<tony__> come to think about it, i've had them all on my pc. even symbian through a java emulator
<alokito> and yes it truly is impossible to get a automated virus attack if you know what sudo/root account is for
<alokito> I've used symbian in Vbox
<daskreech> alokito: it's not impoossible since alot of stuff is left automated
<alokito> oh it's google android, not symbian
<alokito> sorry
<daskreech> However it's suprememly unlikely to have a virus "problem"
<alokito> daskreech, like?
<daskreech> Either widespread or in a particular instance
<daskreech> alokito: like someone having a cron job running things from his ~/bin dir
<alokito> no I mean where's the leak for an automated attack?
<daskreech> or from the cron-daily dir
<daskreech> There are a few vectors but they are all reliant on both a silly user and blind chance
<alokito> hmm I've never faced any in 3 years of Linuxing
<daskreech> They may infect 15 or so people worldwide which for most cases isn't worth the effort
<daskreech> and certiainly won't be a "problem" except for those people who will wise up pretty quick
<alokito> It's never recommended to install softs aside from a trusted repo... thus if you get affected, it's your own fault
<daskreech> Unless you are in a highly automated heterogenous work environment you will likely hear someone caught a virus and wander over to take a look, laugh then go on working since you probably won't get affected
<tony__> anyone have back mouse button working in dolphin? should it work by default?
<tony__> would be nice to have
<alokito> kde now supports touchpad B-)
<daskreech> Windows problem is if anyone catches it then you probably will to. Linux and UNIX setups are the opposite it's quite unlikely your machine is like anyone elses
<daskreech> Hooray Qt and Nokia
<alokito> (though I don't have any idea how to use those on a desktop)
<alokito> daskreech, the (kubuntu)OT channel is all silent, the official(this) channel is not much active either... so please don't mind if we are not always using it for support related discussions :P
<daskreech> i know it just has to be said :)
<alokito> hehe okay :)
<tony__> just to let anyone know, i found an easy way to use mouse gestures in dolphin and about all browsers at kdeapps
<daskreech> Nice blog it
<tony__> i have no blog. have nothing important to really say, lol
<daskreech> Ahwell that would have a further reach than the few people here listening :)
<alokito> all my blogs are in my native lang.(bangla)
<alokito> don't have any in English :(
<tony__> bangla? bangladesh?
<alokito> yup!
<alokito> tony__, where are you from?
<tony__> mid-usa
<alokito> ok
<alokito> you should try the mouse themes in kde-look.org
<alokito> I don't like the default theme so I installed some
<tony__> yeah, hope it's warmer where you're at. getting sick of winter
<alokito> they look cool B-)
<tony__> it's not bad. most are kind of tacky
<alokito> yah, winter is fading away
<alokito> rain is my favorite season
<tony__> rain is a season there? here's it's just an instance
<tony__> i used to like rain but doing construction work, i hate working out in the mud
<alokito> yup it's our speciality!
<alokito> people here love to play soccer on Mud :D
<tony__> you mean football? i though us americans were the only ones who say soccer
<alokito> yup, footbal
<alokito> football*
<alokito> there are 2 variations of football I think
<alokito> 1 is like rugby(american football) and the other is genuine football
<alokito> FIFA
<alokito> so, soccer is more specific...
<tony__> gotcha
<alokito> :)
<tony__> seems soccer is a least fav sport here. i always liked it though
<alokito> cricket and football are my fav sports
<alokito> and chess and carrom in board games
<tony__> don't play any sports here or board games. mostly just video games. lazy, i know
<tony__> i get enough physical labor at work anyhow
<alokito> yup I also play PC Games
<tony__> then again, i'm approaching 30. getting too old to be banging my body around
<alokito> hmm
<alokito> I'm 19
<alokito> brb I gotta take a shower
<tony__> i play pc games some, though since i'm on kde, i guess steam and other games aren't much good
<tony__> later
<alokito> tony__, there are lots of good games in http://playdeb.net
<alokito> you should try some :)
<alokito> ciao..
<Smudo1983> hi
<tony__> yeah, i'm familiar with linux games. played plenty though i don't want my windows games to be wasted
<tony__> later
<Smudo1983> warsow is a very nice game
<Smudo1983> you can install the 2 os with dual boot man
<tony__> yeah, dual booting now
<tony__> got a 360 for games so not too worried
<tony__> i just installed kde 4.4rc2. is it usually a problem playing two sounds at once?
<shadeslayer> tony__: nope
<tony__> ok, i can play two avi's at once. just not youtube and an avi or amarok
<useless> WTF
<shadeslayer> Guest34402: ?
<shadeslayer> um sorry
<kameron> is qtparted in kubuntu repos?
<alokito> lucid's kubuntu 4.4 is now RC2?
<shadeslayer> alokito: probably
<shadeslayer> alokito: (if they repaired mesa)
<alokito> shadeslayer, how can I check the version?
<shadeslayer> alokito: we also i have kde 4.4.RC2 ( in karmic )
<alokito> I have installed all latest updates
<shadeslayer> alokito: open any app and check > Help > About KDE
<alokito> so mine is also RC2?
<alokito> hmmm
<alokito> yah, RC2
<alokito> cool :D
<shadeslayer> alokito: :)
<alokito> kde4 rocks
<alokito> I wasn't a kde fan at all before kde4
<rethus> anyone using ktimetracker in kontact? seems to be very buggy
<alokito> hmm there should be scrollbar in amarok lyrics plugin
<alokito> I have to maximize the screen to read the whole lyrics :(
<rethus> dont save any values
<rethus> can i upgrade to newer kde version than kde 4.3.2
<rethus> should be stable
<sandhya> 4.3.4?
<rethus> sandhya: is this a question or an answer?
<alokito> kde 4.4 rc2 is pretty stable for me, but I won't recommend it to newbies :-)
<sandhya> that is the newer KDE version which is stable
<rethus> 4.3.4 is stable?
<rethus> which repos i had to add?
<Tm_T> rethus: 4.3.4 is in Karmic backports
<Tm_T> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rethus> alokito: thanks, i'm not a newbie, but i dind't ive on the edge.
<rethus> so backports is not experimantal, its realy stable?!
<sandhya> my console beeps have stopped being audible post the upgrade to karmic
<sandhya> any idea why? or how to debug?
<Tm_T> rethus: yes
<alokito> rethus, hmm okay... I'm using the Lucid alpha 2 for everything I do in my pc and having no trouble at all
<rethus> Tm_T: so i'm new to kubuntu but many years on suse... what repos should i add for ubuntu too? whats about security and update repos... which one is after clean installation added, which one shoul i add after installation?
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Tm_T> rethus: I think security and updates are on by default
<Tm_T> !worksforme | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<alokito> rethus, this might help: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/19/how-to-install-kde-4-4-rc-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<amichair> is anyone seeing plasma-dekstop taking up a whole lot of memory (RES) ?
<Tm_T> that helps if he likes to install non-stable release, yes
<rethus> so i use this for adding backports:?
<Tm_T> amichair: not me
<rethus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Tm_T> rethus: yes
<alokito> Tm_T, I already said that, Guess You didn't read my messages!
<Tm_T> alokito: I did (:
<alokito> Tm_T, <alokito> kde 4.4 rc2 is pretty stable for me, but I won't recommend it to newbies :-)
<rethus> deb command not found
<rethus> strange
<alokito> rethus, you gotta add the right repo in your sources.list
<sandhya> rethus: read up on the help links
<sandhya> anybody have any ideas on my sound issue?
<amichair> my plasma-desktop (KDE 4.3.4) is up to 937M and rising. I opened a kde bug, but they can't recreate. looking for someone else who sees this, so we can maybe pinpoint the cause.
<alokito> !ask | sandhya
<ubottu> sandhya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sandhya> alokito: scroll up
<alokito> ok..
<alokito> sandhya, System Settings->Notifications->System Bell
<alokito> if thats what you are looking for... :-/
<sandhya> alokito: That's useful. Thanks. The issue is that I can't hear the console beep / system bell.
<sandhya> I used to be able to
<alokito> hmm
<Black^Oprah> http://phuzion.mirror.waffleimages.com/files/cf/cfec6f73a10e39d1c343cac345e4c226b04475ac.jpg happy Aus Day to all aussies for tomorrow!
<sandhya> for e.g., the beep command from the cli is now inaudible
<alokito> I don't like console beeps
<sandhya> I used to hear it fine
<rethus> how is the apt-row for deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<alokito> they remind me of old pcs :-S
<sandhya> they're more reliable than sound files :)
<sandhya> and controllable separately
<alokito> rethus, there should be a kde 4.4 repo for karmic, but it might not be stable
<rethus> so i didn't need it... ui cant take me over to use beta ;) don't try it anyway
<rethus> :D
<alokito> ok :)
<alokito> then you should be happy with the KDE 4.3 in your karmic repo
<alokito> if you need something better you have to join the bleeding edge :P
<rethus> 4.3 is ok. but i try now 4.3.4 thats should have some new features infront of 4.3.2
<rethus> no thanks
<alokito> hmm that's cutting edge :)
<rethus> 114 new packages :D
<alokito> in backport?
<rethus> yes
<rethus> now i have 4.3.2 and in backport are 114 new package for me
<rethus> so thats "living on the edge"-enough for me ;)
<jussi01> rethus: its just the update to a new release - it usually updates most packages - ie. 4.3.2 -> 4.3.4
<alokito> rethus, good for you :)
<jussi01> Currently, the "bleeding edge" is 4.4 RC2 ;)
<alokito> jussi01, yup and I'm in that right now ;)
<alokito> here's my current desktop: http://i45.tinypic.com/ir1awj.jpg
<rogerio> oi
<alokito> oh I've also created a panel with app shortcuts on the right... but it's set to autohide so showing in the screenshot
<alokito> not* showing
 * alokito yawns
<Paddy_NI> Hello not sure if I am in the correct place but I am trying to use network-manager-gnome in kde 4 would anyone know of a guide for doing this?
<Sungod123> hello, i need help regarding intsallation
<Sungod123> i burned the kubuntu 64 bnit image on a cd,i boot from cd everything works fine, i see kubuntu flash screen when i click "install kubuntu" but after that i only see a black menu and theres a text marker which keeps splashing
<Sungod123> and it wont go any further
<Sungod123> i'ms new to linux, if anyone could help?
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, sounds to me like the x server is crashing
<Sungod123> no idea what that is Paddy_NI, and how do i fix it
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, have you tried just selecting install when you boot the cd
<Sungod123> yes
<Sungod123> many times
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, X is responsible for the graphical display
<Sungod123> i tried install without changes to computer, or check cd for effects
<Sungod123> same thing happens on all
<Sungod123> defects*
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. could be your hardware
<Sungod123> i'm using a dell laptop
<Paddy_NI> what gfx card are you using?
<Sungod123> i also have a 32 bit ubuntu cd
<Sungod123> which works fine
<Sungod123> ATI
<Paddy_NI> which?
<Sungod123> let me check
<Sungod123> one sec
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, also if ubuntu 32 bit installs correctly then you theoretically should be able to install 32 bit kubuntu
<Sungod123> ATI mobility HD 4570
<Paddy_NI> Okay just a moment
<Sungod123> i assumed Paddy_NI, first i thought i'm burning the image wrong, burnt again 2 times, same problem :(
<Sungod123> and yes i have 32 bit cd, shipped from ubuntu, but i wanted KDE desktop and 64 bit to utilise my RAM completely
<Sungod123> so i downloaded the 64 bit kubuntu
<Sungod123> torrented*
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, Is your laptop a Dell Studio 15?
<Sungod123> yes sir
<Sungod123> 1555
<Paddy_NI> Have you read this http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+studio+15
<Sungod123> nope, i will now Paddy_NI, can you hold on
<Paddy_NI> Yeah sure I am of to make some tea
<Sungod123> Paddy_NI: it tells me everything should be working fine :/
<Sungod123> i dont see any compatibility issues listed there
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, oh it seems he was not using 64 bit
<Sungod123> ah, does that make difference?
<Sungod123> and now where do go from here? is there any possible solution to this for a newbie like me
<Paddy_NI> I am reading
<Sungod123> thanks a lot for trying
<Sungod123> in meantime, ill sit tight
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, are you sure its an ati card?
<Paddy_NI> seems to be intel
<Sungod123> yes Paddy_NI, i'm on windblows7, and used dxdiag
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Sungod123> is there possiblity of me burning the image wrong
<Sungod123> any way to check that? or if that was the case it wouldnt start at all
<Paddy_NI> It appears the laptop's built in display is incompatible with Intel graphics driver. According to the last couple of posts on that site
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. sec
<Sungod123> because from my past experience normal ubuntu has been alright, although it got corrupted after some time fo no reason, so i thought ill try kubuntu 64 bit now
<Paddy_NI> Sungod123, just found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/ati-mobility-radeon-hd-4570-on-kubuntu-9.10-64-bit-765615/
<Sungod123> i'm also seeing a console like thing Paddy_NI
<Sungod123> after the basic kubuntu logo and splash screen
<Paddy_NI> yes I know
<Sungod123> but i dont see his problem resolved
<Sungod123> :(
<Paddy_NI> last post
<Sungod123> what's wrong, and how to fix
<Sungod123> well i only have 1 graphic card i think
<Sungod123> and its dedicated
<Sungod123> Paddy_NI: his desktop effects were'nt working, for me it wont even start or do anything at all :/
<pat|nG> i accidentally closed my panel...how can i set it back to the original themes and everything?
<Kolia> pat|nG: right click on desktop --> add panel?
<pat|nG> i've been doin that
<pat|nG> but i can't get it right to its original form
<Kolia> ah
<pat|nG> i just wanna need it to the original settings
<pat|nG> :(
<Sungod123> can anyone else help me please?
<simion314> Sungod123: what is your problem?
<Sungod123> sec
<Sungod123> <Sungod123> i burned the kubuntu 64 bnit image on a cd,i boot from cd everything works fine, i see kubuntu flash screen when i click "install kubuntu" but after that i only see a black menu and theres a text marker which keeps splashing
<Sungod123> <Sungod123> and it wont go any further
<Sungod123> i tried using Wubi just to test, it gave error regarding something with installation files
<Sungod123> i torrented the image and burnt using roxio, i dont know what i'm doing wrong
<Sungod123> ive burnt it on 2 cds so far, same problem
<Sungod123> can you help simion314
<simion314> Sungod123: it can e that the image you downloaded was corupted, try to check the MD5 sum,also can be a bug , you can install using the alternate CD
<Sungod123> i dont have 64 bit alternate CD
<Sungod123> and how do i check MD5, i'm new to linux sorry
<Sungod123> my alternate CD is 32 bit ubuntu, i wanted it 64 bit with KDE so i dled that
<simion314> Sungod123: there are instructions on the download page
<Sungod123> could you please redirect me
<Sungod123> with a link
<Sungod123> ah
<Sungod123> md5 sums?
<simion314> Sungod123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<simion314> Sungod123: this how to is better http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-check-md5sum-of-downloads-reader-questions/
<Sungod123> simion314, may i pm you
<simion314> Sungod123: yes
<psteyn> Hi guys.  What linux software can I use to view my Nokia E75's messages and so on?  Anything that works for E71/72 should also work
<Basstard`> psteyn: I saw a program last week.. can't remember what it was called..
<Basstard`> psteyn: Wammu..
<Basstard`> psteyn: or Gammu..
<Daughain> Ok....WHat flag do I use to get badblocks to mark sectors so they dont get used on a reformat?
<Daughain> Or, how do I get this to work...??
<Ahox> Hi, laut kubuntu.org ist kde rc2 draussen. Die werden bei mir jedoch noch nicht angezeigt. Stimmt das oder mache ich etwas falsch?
<Pici> !de | Ahox
<ubottu> Ahox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Ahox> Argh, sorry, I am still kind of sleeping. I want to install the kde rc2 which according to kubuntu.org is already out.  However my aptitude does not show me any updates. (the beta ppa are enabled).
<shadeslayer> Ahox: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ahox> shadeslayer,  tried that to no avail
<shadeslayer> Ahox: also check if you have already upgraded to  RC 2 already
<Ahox> shadeslayer,  ouch, thnx
<shadeslayer> Ahox: packages were uploaded a few days ago but not officially announced :)
<Ahox> shadeslayer,  ok, this would explain it
<Ahox> thnx a lot
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<richb1908> new to IRC bear with me please
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<richb1908> Just installed Karmic on a very old laptop. Enjoying the experience
<guest2> any one can help me how to install Apache hadoop
<Tm_T> hi villemv
<villemv> er Tm_T, you were expecting me? ;-)
<marc-andre> hiho
<Tm_T> villemv: not really, just said hi to new .fi face around here (to me atleast)
<marc-andre> i don't have sound in java applications (at least in the Cisco WebEx client), what do i need to adjust ?
<villemv> Tm_T: alright. I thought you were someone I knew that I didn't recognize from the nick :-)
<BluesKaj> marc-andre, make sure you have all your reposities enabled , then install flashplugin-nonfree or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> err repositories
<marc-andre> BluesKaj: ahhh, my bad, i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras x(
<BluesKaj> marc-andre, hmm that should still work , but install flashplugin-nonfree as well
<jaison> hi
<jaison> anybody home
<jaison> ???
<jaison> ???
<jaison> ???
<FloodBotK2> jaison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaison> im new to ubuntu
<jaison> im not able to connect to the internet
<jaison> i have problems
<jaison> can anybody help me??
<rmrfslash> wired/wireless?
<jaison> wireless
<jussi01> jaison: patience mate, not everyone is here at all times, just ask and wait :)
<rmrfslash> you have the wireless application running and visible in the system tray?
<jaison> yes
<rmrfslash> rather, the network manager
<JuJuBee> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaison> it shows the signal
<rmrfslash> ok
<rmrfslash> if you run ifconfig -a do you ahve an IP on wlan0
<jaison> yes
<rmrfslash> ok
<jaison> hey now its working
<rmrfslash> host google.com
<jaison> donno why
<rmrfslash> ok... well
<jaison> thanks
<rmrfslash> have fun
<jaison> then
<jaison> i hvae one more doubt
<jaison> i dont like ubuntu 9.0
<rmrfslash> we all have our doubts
<rmrfslash> hahahah
<jaison> i was using
<rmrfslash> i just upgraded, it's a bit better than 9.04
<jaison> ubuntu 8
<jaison> it was good
<jaison> except for the video chat
<jaison> so i once installed
<jaison> ubuntu 9
<rmrfslash> you're on the "K"ubuntu channel, you know that right?
<jaison> yes
<FloodBotK2> jaison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> so I assume when you say ubuntu you mean kubuntu
<jaison> yes
<rmrfslash> in essence ubuntu is Debian + GTK while Kubuntu is Debian + KDE
<rmrfslash> ok
<rmrfslash> what video chat?
<rmrfslash> Skype?
<rmrfslash> Empathy?
<jaison> in pidgin
<rmrfslash> pidgin has video?
<jaison> in ubuntu 9 it has video
<rmrfslash> hmm
<rmrfslash> I see
<jaison> so i changed to ubuntu 9 once
<rmrfslash> This was a huge missing feature in old pidgin
<jaison> yes i know
<rmrfslash> anyways... so you're using Pidgin w/ video
<rmrfslash> in Kubuntu 8.10
<jaison> can i??
<rmrfslash> and when you upgraded to 9.10...........
<jaison> i dont think so
<rmrfslash> I dunno, did you try?
<jaison> no
<rmrfslash> apt-get install pidgin?
<jaison> i have pidgin
<jaison> video doesnt work
<rmrfslash> I don't use pidgin, I can't help you
<rmrfslash> I use (if I'm to use a standalone IM client) Empathy
<rmrfslash> it's considered by several to be the Pidgin killer
<rmrfslash> don't know how true that is
<rmrfslash> but it seems to work
<jaison> ok
<fabio__> hello
<abner> ppl, Im looking for the kde 4.3.3 pkgs that was in launchpad. where are them? moved to another place?
<rmrfslash> in empathy when I try to start a new video chat I get empathy-Message: Element error: Failed to connect: Connection refused -- pulsesrc.c(597): gst_pulsesrc_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/EmpathyGstAudioSrc:empathygstaudiosrc0/GstGConfAudioSrc:gconfaudiosrc0/GstBin:bin3/GstPulseSrc:pulsesrc0
<rmrfslash> what a piece of junk
<EagleScreen> abner: they are in karmic-backports
<abner> EagleScreen, do you have the deb repo address, please?
<EagleScreen> sure
<EagleScreen> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<rmrfslash> jaison: if I've learned anything, never just *expect* something to work when it comes to linux
<rmrfslash> and what fixes one app will likely break another
<abner> EagleScreen, let me test it here, thanks in advance!
<rmrfslash> cuz no one can agree on a multimedia API
<EagleScreen> abner: you can enable this repo in your kpackagekit settings
<rmrfslash> or a network manager
<rmrfslash> or anything
<cjohnston> Interested in learning about how to do development work in Ubuntu/Kubuntu? Join in on the Ubuntu Developer Week to learn! Ubuntu Developer Week is starting in approx. 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat   - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for more info
<Sungod123> When I boot from Kubuntu 9.10 CD then the initial menu (with e.g. the keymap and language menu) is displayed but the actual full Ubuntu is not successful booted later.
<Sungod123> After some minutes only the cursor is visible on a black screen.
<Sungod123> and it keeps blinking, and nothing happens
<ubuntu> hi, i want to try out mdadm for my raid system, am i able to configure this under the desktop cd of 9.10?
<somekool> anyone upgraded to 4.4 rc2 ? how stable is it ?
<ubuntu> somekool: not yet, but rc1 was not stable here seeing that it made apt-get to fail big time
<ubuntu> somekool: ì would advice to wait for the normal backport release of it
<ubuntu> those are more stable IIRC
<ubuntu> any knows?
<Izinucs> I've got a couple kmail questions.... how do I get "Reply's" to start my reply on Top of the previous message instead of the bottom?  Also, how do I get forwards to "Quote" the text instead of "Attaching" the previous email?
<sa1981_> hey everyone
<sa1981_> anybody know how I backup kopete message history?
<wftl> Just back up $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs sa1981_
<wftl> tar it, zip it, or whatever. Burn it to a disk and store it.
<eitreach> Is there a way to automount my external drive in KDE 4.3, like there is in KDE 4.4?
<eitreach> I'm not skilled enough to mess around with fstab, so..
<sa1981_> wftl: ok, cool thnx alot
<sa1981_> wftl: I am actually using kopete under ubuntu
<sa1981_> wftl: can it be kopete_history?
<wftl> sa1981_: How old is your Ubuntu release.
<sa1981_> old...8.10 i think
<wftl> It's possible that this is being stored in .kde4 instead of .kde
<wftl> Same folder, but .kde4 instead
<sa1981_> yes, there is where i found this folder
<sa1981_> wftl:  ...kde4/apps/kopete_history
<sa1981_> wftl: must be it right?
<r00t_> each tiem i try to unrar a rar or other archive i get an error about "CRC failed"
<sa1981_> wftl: cannot find the logs folder
<ilumi> sa1981_: logd for what
<Krezkey> whats a good chat client other than Kopete
<ilumi> Krezkey: pigin?
<ilumi> or pidgin, something like that
<Krezkey> thanks
<sa1981_> ilumi: logs for kopete chat history
<sa1981_> ilumi: am trying to find the history file for kopete chat history
<sa1981_> ilumi: under ubuntu 8.10 though
<Krezkey> having problems with Kopete...keep getting unwanted people added to friends lists.
<Izinucs> Suddenly my audio has stopped working.. It's been fine for the last 5 years on gnome and on 9.10 kubuntu up until today.. any suggestions on how to diagnose this?
<ilumi> sa1981_: check if there is a hidden directory in your home folder
<ilumi> sa1981_: for kopete
<sa1981_> ilumi: hm
<FOAD> Hi.
<sa1981_> ilumi: no
<FOAD> My new keyboard does not have previous/next mmkeys, but I'd like to assign that function to some of the other (worthless) mmkeys it does have.  How do I do this, please?
<ilumi> sa1981_: do a search for it
<sa1981_> ilumi: i did before, the only thing I found was kopete_history
<lavin> list
<sa1981_> ilumi: but that does not seem to be it
<lavin> help ubuntu drivin me crazy
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, if you want an irc dedicated client , then try konversation
<Izinucs> or Quassel
<BluesKaj> <---not a quassel fan m but to each his own :)
<Krezkey> well O want to chat on yahoo. I use Quassel here
<Krezkey> I want to chat on yahoo.
<Izinucs> BluesKaj: It's "ok".. I'm typically in irssi :)
<BluesKaj> yahoo ? who cares about yahoo anymore
<Krezkey> all my friends areon there. thats all
<BluesKaj> hehe, nm I'm just an old graump who thinks those silly google chat and yahootalk clients merely AIM wanna be's
<Krezkey> thats ok...to each their own.
<ilumi> sa1981_: is the loging turned on?
<Izinucs> even aplay doesn't work anymore on k9.10 .. suddenly and without notice.. any advice on diagnostics?
<sa1981_> ilumi: yes it is
<sa1981_> ilumi: i have logs from 2007 and onwards that i need to backup
<ilumi> sa try .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<sa1981_> ilumi: could it be one of the following: kcm_kopete_history.so or kopete_history.so
<ilumi> sa1981_: dont know, backup them all
<sa1981_> hm
<sa1981_> ilumi: ah, screw it
<sa1981_> :)
<FOAD> Please, anyone?  How can I remap multimedia keys?
<sa1981_> ilumi: thanx a lot for your help
<iconmefisto> FOAD: systemsettings, keyboard & mouse, standard keyboard shortcuts
<FOAD> iconmefisto: sadly there is no "Next" or "Previous" there. (For songs.)
<iconmefisto> FOAD: is that something that should work in all music players? or just one particular player?
<FOAD> iconmefisto: the former.
<iconmefisto> FOAD: you might want to look into xmodmap to remap keys
<[GuS]> Hi guys, since i've updated to kde4.4rc2 i have problems related to qscintilla: RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyQt4.Qsci module requires API v6.0
<FOAD> Basically, I want to remap two mm buttons to XF86Prev and XF86Next.
<FOAD> I guess I will have to descend to that level.
<FOAD> I hoped Kubuntu would provide something more.. userfriendly.
<FOAD> But thanks for the sugguestion, iconmefisto. :)
<genii> [GuS]: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=550720 posts a solution which may work for you
<r00t_> My desktop is no longer vieable,what happned? (my desktop file area not my background)
<[GuS]> genii: i was about to compile latest qsci :)
<[GuS]> which i guess will fix that
<Sakui> is automount where it automagically mounts CD drives and other things?
<genii> r00t_: Add widget called "Folder View" to your desktop
<r00t_> thanks
<r00t_> when using fileroller or other prograsm to open a rar file i get this error:rld-nwn2.iso         - CRC failed
<r00t_>  Anyway to fix this?
<Sakui> is automount where it automagically mounts CD drives and other things?
<iconmefisto> r00t_: corrupted download?
<r00t_> iconmefisto: its done this with many .rar files also woudlent ktorrent have runa .md5 after teh download was copmlete?
<user_> hi
<user_> i have problems with gpg and pinentry
<user_> I can't read encrpyted mails or sign them
<user_> pinentry rushes though and don't ask me for my pw
<user_> then error is wrong pw
<user_> what can i do?
<iconmefisto> r00t_: do you have unrar or unrar-nonfree installed?
<genii> user_: Did you install Kubuntu from inside Ubuntu, or was it installed from a Kubuntu cd? It can be you don't have pinentry-qt4 but pinentry-gtk2 instead
<r00t_> icon: E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<r00t_> iconmefisto: ^
<r00t_> unrar is installed
<genii> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in karmic
<genii> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<iconmefisto> that's the one I meant. unrar-free. sorry for the confusion
<user_> genii: from a kubuntu live cd
<user_> then upgraded twice
<user_> but i have some ubuntu things as well. using have kmail and thunderbird - in case this is of importance
<genii> user_: Does command: apt-cache policy pinentry-qt4           show that it is installed?
<irene__> Hi, all. The hard drive of my laptop is dying, so i'm trying to mount its encrypted data on another ubuntu laptop. But user ids are different. Okay, i'm not very clear, but here's my question: can I create 2 entries in /etc/passwd having different usernames but the same uid/gid ?
<user_> oh it says none installed
<nasrullah> hi
<user_> genii: installing pinenetry-qt4 now
<somekool> irene__: no but you can change ownership of all files
<user_> maybe that was not used back in intrepid where I originally installed kubuntu
<user_> thank you
<genii> user_: Keep us posted
<irene__> Thanks somekool
<nasrullah> could anyone tell me how to install realplayer codecs in amarok????
<user_> genii: I restarted kmail now, but still same prob
<user_> genii: I found out that when I do 'pkill gpg-agent' then I can enter my pw in the gpg editor, else this one also says 'wrong pw' without actually asking me. the screens just rush through
<nasrullah> realplayer codecs for amarok please.....................
<user_> genii: I did not have pinentry-gtk but pinentry-qt  (without the '4') should I rather uninstall this one now in order to avoid clonflicts?
<BluesKaj> !real | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nasrullah> thank you <ubottu>
<user_> hmm, genii, I now have pinentry-qt4 installed, -qt uninstalled, closed kmail, pkill pgp-agent, pkill gpg-agent, reopen kmail
<user_> now the dialogs don't rush thru anymore, but still it asks no pw and says 'wrong pw'
<genii> user_: Apologies on lag, my work is quite busy right now.
<nasrullah> i want to buy a netbook....which one is good with kubuntu???
<user_> genii: no problem. work is priority. thank you anyway
<user_> anyone else?
<genii> user_: Does: grep use-agent ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf            show it as commented out?
<user_> genii: andy@Rechner:~$ grep use-agent ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<user_> use-agent
<blueyed> Can somebody provide (i.e. confirm or not confirm) bug 447929?
<blueyed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/447929
<user_> blueyed: I just tried
<user_> could not enter as I have no account, but so far it worked as should
<blueyed> user_: thanks. So when clicking Ok, you got an error page and the dialog closed? Are you using Karmic?
<user_> yes
<user_> karmic
<blueyed> user_: then it's an odd bug.. happened with karmic for me, too. Have you setup kwalletmanager? (i.e. passwords in the KDE Wallet)
<user_> the original dialgo closes it says authentication failed and asks if I want to try again or cancel
<user_> cancle brings error page
<user_> yes I have
<blueyed> ok. Can you leave a comment on the bug please, if you have a LP.net account?
<user_> no account sorry
<user_> maybe I get one later
<blueyed> Odd. But thanks! Now I know that it's something obscure at least.
<blueyed> I can provide your info there, no prob.
<user_> ok
<blueyed> But a LP.net account does not hurt.. ;)
<blueyed> Thanks again and enjoy your (better working) Kubuntu.. ;)
<user_> maybe just reinstall kwallet
<user_> mine is bugging me as it lets me not read my mails
<blueyed> in what regard?
<user_> it tells me I gave wrong decryption pw though it didn't even ask me for a pw
<user_> gpg with pinentry-qt4 for example in kmail
<blueyed> so then pinentry window does not pop up? This has nothing to do with kwallet AFAIK (at least I get the pinentry dialog, but nothing about my kdewallet)
<user_> i never said it had to do with kwallet.
<user_> no no window even popping up
<illunatic> hey guys i used putty on windows the shell into a remote freebsd machine and run irssi. what should i use for this on kubuntu?
<illunatic> i have putty now, but it's not as good.
<blueyed> user_: so the window is pinentry window is popping up actually?
<blueyed> illunatic: just use "ssh" in "konsole".
<illunatic> alright thanks
<blueyed> putty is a workaround for windows, but not required on Linux really.
<foormea> hi
<avi_> hi, would Kubuntu run better on a 1.5Ghz 1.5GB Ram 2005 PowerBook G4 than Ubuntu?
<foormea> i'm using kubuntu on an eeepc 1201n that has ION chipset. i have no sound when playing a movie with vlc or mplayer, but i have sound when using dragon player. apparently it's related to pulseaudio, as i get this error message with mplayer: AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<avi_> Or should there not be a different?
<foormea> in system settings/multimedia, i see the following 'devices': hda nvidia (alc269 analog) ; hda nvidia, nvidia hdmi (hdmi audio output) ; pulseaudio
<foormea> when trying the sound on pulseaudio, i get a message that says that pulseaudio doesn't work
<illunatic> success >_<
<foormea> and "mplayer -ao alsa <whatever file>" doesn't play any sound
<illunatic> thanks again haha
<illunatic> i had the wrong ip addy before lol
<avi_> Is there any real danger in disabling a thermal module, or should the lower-level systems manage on their own?
<eitreach> I need some assistance with adding my external drive to fstab.
<user_> blueyed: no, nothing popping up, just telling me wrong pw
<xrandr> ok, i am using kubuntu 9.10 -- what software packages do I need to install to get my logitech webcam to work?
<blueyed> user_: I see. Also very odd. You might file a bug about this. Might be even easier to debug than my problem.. ;)
<user_> sure it's just some fucked up settings
<user_> as not all users have this 'bug'
<blueyed> like with mine.. but you can probably manually trigger pinentry somehow and see what it does.. try "pinentry-qt" in a shell. There's a debug flag, but I don't know what to tell him ("orders").
<foormea> hey, aren't i supposed to have pulseaudio installed by default in karmic?!
<blueyed> not with Kubuntu AFAIK
<blueyed> But I have installed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<blueyed> Most KDE apps do not use pulseaudio though (in Karmic), which is a heaven sent in some cases.
<foormea> installing pulseaudio should just fix my vlc/mplayer issue?
<foormea> that's weird though, i didn't have this problem with my laptop
<foormea> vlc and mplayer 'just work' on my laptop on a fresh karmic
<foormea> but i'm having this issue on my netbook
<blueyed> vlc works fine for me, but maybe needs some configuration (backend) only.
<blueyed> foormea: then it's prolly something different/buggy.
<foormea> mh
<foormea> i'll be right back
<BULLMAN> Hi
<BULLMAN> I have a problem, whenever I try to close a tab on firefox or opera I cannot use the ctrl F4 keystroke
<BULLMAN> It says that combination is assigned to something else in KDE
<BULLMAN> kde 4.3 here
<BULLMAN> any ideas on what can i do?
<blueyed> BULLMAN: for me, ctrl-f4 switches to desktop 4. Try Ctrl-W instead.
<BULLMAN> control w closes the whole firefox
<BULLMAN> not the tab
<blueyed> BULLMAN: not for me. Are you confusing ctrl-w with alt-f4?
<BULLMAN> no
<BULLMAN> alt F4 closes the window
<BULLMAN> just as ctrl w does
<macisp2000> So does the new firefox 3.6 show up on the system updates?  Or what do you have to do?
<blueyed> odd.
<BULLMAN> I tried to look for the keyboard shortcuts on system preferences but I just cannot find any ctrl f4
<blueyed> macisp2000: no in Karmic, and even not in Lucid until now/yesterday. Try http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/ instead.
<blueyed> BULLMAN: pressing ctrl-f4 does nothing for you? or does it switch to desktop 4, too?
<BULLMAN> nope
<BULLMAN> ctrl f4 does nothing at all
<blueyed> but who says it's registered? when you want to assign a new shortcut?
<BULLMAN> i dont know what happened, at first it used to work fine
<BULLMAN> ctrl f4 to close tabs
<macisp2000> I downloaded it from firefox website.  Extracted it in my downloads folder.  I can run it from my downloads folder, but I have no idea were to put it normally?
<blueyed> macisp2000: use the project, I've mentioned: they provide the original builds via a repo for easy installation/upgrade.
<blueyed> macisp2000: otherwise, you could create a local .desktop file for launching or just a script in ~/bin maybe. But I suggest you take the ubuntuzilla route. Makes upgrades easier, too.
<macisp2000> thanks
<user_> genii: any other ideas??
<genii> macisp2000: You might want to try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<genii> user_: Did you do anything recently other than updates, which might have affected gpg (made a new key, revoked a key, etc) ?
<BULLMAN> Found the soluton for my ctrl F4
<BULLMAN> it was assigned to KWin
<BULLMAN> to change to desktop 4
<BULLMAN> but since I had only 2 desktops
<BULLMAN> i didnt realize it had this action assigned
<BULLMAN> I deleted this shortcut on kwin
<BULLMAN> and now it works
<BULLMAN> thanks, bye bye
<Sakui`_> how do you disable hardware?
<user_> genii: no. and they problem is already there for some time now. i think, all I did was upgrade to karmic
<user_> the*
<genii> user_: Perhaps to try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnupg-agent
<bdizzle> hi, I was hoping someone could help me to get my SD card to be recognized by the internal card reader
<DarkSmoke> hello
<DarkSmoke> why is kde bluetooth loosing its adapter settings?
<DarkSmoke> for example i set the adapter as discoverable, i press ok, and it turns to hidden again
<DarkSmoke> :S
<Tm_T> DarkSmoke: rightaway or after some time?
<DarkSmoke> right away
<Tm_T> ok, that's not right then
<DarkSmoke> :/
<user_> genii: did that
<user_> did not help
<user_> or maybe I need a restart for it to take effect?
<DarkSmoke> is there any solution Tm_Tr
<DarkSmoke> is there any solution Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> DarkSmoke: no idea, sorry
<DarkSmoke> ok
<bdizzle> I have a Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia card reader and would love for it to be able to recognize and mount SD cards
<bdizzle> can anyone help with that, by chance?
<Nete> Hello, I am trying to divide my main 224 GB partition. Unfortunately it is mounted and I can't umount it.
<Nete> What can I do?
<genii> Nete: Boot to livecd and repartition it from there
<BluesKaj> Nete, you can't partition a mounted partition from with the OS, you can do so with a live cd or a part editor like gparted
<Nete> Ok, Thank you... but does the livecd come with partition manager?
<BluesKaj> livecd and gparted is also alive cd ,but only for aprtitioning
<BluesKaj> oops lemme rephrase that , gparted is alive cd partitioner
<jirik> Hi, I do not have the option "Move windows to group" in window menu. I use Kubuntu 9.10 KDE SC 4.4 RC2 - what could be wrong?
<tony32> does kubuntu encrypt the home directory like ubuntu?
<Tm_T> tony32: if you choose so, I think
<tony32> i don't recall it giving me an option. is it too late once installed?
<Tm_T> I guess no (:
<fuego2> where can download Kubuntu 9.10 KDE SC 4.4 RC2?
<Mamarok> fuego2: see http://kubuntu.org
<Daughain> How do I get badblocks to mark the bad sectors so they are not used on reformat?
<werfact> tony32: dont encrypt, it might f up and youll be screwed
<tony32> ok, guess i will
<fuego2> kubuntu 9.10 with kwin effects, is a very slow system...
<fuego2> and... for me, is a winvista/7 "free"
<fuego2> is the same thing...
<fuego2> bleh! long life to gnome! && debian! :) all the best!
<marek_> ?
<illunatic> hm this appears to be inaccurate http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<illunatic> anyone know where to find panel settings?
<illunatic> heh apps aren't showing in taskbar :X
<illunatic> accidentally closed the panel
<illunatic> found some settings right-clicking
<illunatic> but aaah don't know how to get it back
<james_l> if you have a terminal open or type alt-f2 and 'plasma-desktop'
<james_l> if you have the terminal open type that as well.
<illunatic> o there i got it
<illunatic> had to add taskbar widget
<illunatic> thanks
<illunatic> task manager* widget that is
<illunatic> kubuntu: so easy, even i can do it
<xman> hello
<happy> hi
<damanmagee> can this channel be used to get support for programs running on kubuntu
<Tm_T> yes
<happy> of course :-)
<damanmagee> thanks. cant get sound to work on gyachi messenger, i have selected pulse audio plug in but no luck, im running kubuntu 9.10
<damanmagee> btw As a new user to linux after buying windows 7 i must say what a trully professional operating system, been using it now for about 3 weeks and cant seem to stop
<wizkoder> use windows 7! you bought it!
<BluesKaj> damanmagee, does your soundcard test ok as the primary sound server ?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio isn,
<BluesKaj> 'tnecea
<BluesKaj> err necessary
<damanmagee> I was previously a user of amiga 1200 and loved it but that died off so i become a windows user after buying windows 7 was bored of the same old stuff so i tried ubuntu and loved it than used the kde interface as kubuntu and i love it
<BluesKaj> damanmagee, look in system settings/multimedia for your audio card
<damanmagee> my sound card is intel but i have to use the pulse audio in the system settings of kubuntu cos the default intel doesnt work
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<damanmagee> yes intel hda
<damanmagee> thanks for that info ubottu
<BluesKaj> ubottu, is an info bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damanmagee> dope
<BluesKaj> hehe, not really ..we were all new once
<damanmagee> does anyone use google chrome browser on kubuntu
<happy> damanmagee: I do
<damanmagee> used to use opera found it fast but buggy on certain websites, chrome is very fast and so far stable
<BluesKaj> <--uses google-chrome aswell
<damanmagee> I have been pleasently surprised at the software support for linux by some of the big software companies, its beyond me why linux isnt more mass market that what it is
<marcosRz> guys
<marcosRz> how do I sort the kde menu by app name?
<damanmagee> i downloaded thunderbird 3 and created a desktop link to the program, however when i try to change the icon that is allocated i get a error could not save properties you dont have  sufficiant access to write
<damanmagee> any ideas please
<BluesKaj> damanmagee, open the konsole and type update-rc.d  , it might work
<marcosRz> how do I SORT the kde menu by app name?
<tony32> could anyone tell me how to download via subversion?
<tony32> or build with it?
<damanmagee> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<damanmagee>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<damanmagee>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<damanmagee>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<damanmagee>                 -n: not really
<FloodBotK2> damanmagee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damanmagee>                 -f: force
<damanmagee> sorry
<damanmagee> that gave error
<axiom> Why can't I have sound from KDE app *and* flash apps in the same session.  Why does it have to be one or the other?
<marcosRz> Am I the only one who thinks KPackageKit sucks? I mean Synaptic is way better
<BluesKaj> axiom, install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> marcosRz, nope, youaren't theonly one :)
<marcosRz> I mean
<axiom> BluesKaj: Yes, I have that installed
<marcosRz> I try to keep *loyal* to kde
<marcosRz> but theres like major stuff that sucks on kde
<marcosRz> for example
<marcosRz> browser
<marcosRz> why can't kde have a decent browser?
<marcosRz> I feel sick to use firefox/chromium under KDE :(
<marcosRz> Yes I've tried arora/rekonq/konqueror
<axiom> BluesKaj: Flash work with sound, sometime if I "sudo alsa force-reload" enough times, but something is not right
<crimsun> axiom: 64-bit or 32-bit?
<axiom> I am on 64-bit
<crimsun> axiom: don't use flashplugin
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> axiom: don't use flashplugin-installer; use the native 64-bit alpha from labs.adobe
<damanmagee> is there any need to install the java runtime on kubuntu, what programs use it?
<axiom> Well, yes, I know, there is a 64-bit plugin, and it works great and doesn't crash, but I could never get sound out of it
<crimsun> axiom: and you are /not/ using PulseAudio, correct?
<axiom> Hmmm.. I think pulseaudio is the only way to run surround sound, no?
<crimsun> axiom: no
<axiom> Is there a page somewhere that expains how audio should work in KDE, because I have read a lot of differnent things and am kinda confused
<BluesKaj> interesting crimsun , I'm using 64 bit nad flashplugin-nonfree works just fine
<BluesKaj> and
<crimsun> BluesKaj: it works for some people
<axiom> so should I be using esound?
<crimsun> axiom: no
<axiom> alsa then?
<crimsun> axiom: you always have ALSA unless you explicitly compile and install OSS v4
<axiom> alright..
<crimsun> axiom: so, do you have PA active?
<axiom> I just uninstalled it
<crimsun> axiom: uninstall or purge?
<crimsun> axiom: if you're going to get rid of PA, you need to purge it
<crimsun> axiom: after you've purged pulseaudio, you need to killall pulseaudio
<crimsun> axiom: then, you need to (re)configure KDE System Settings > Multimedia and put PulseAudio at the bottom/lowest priority
<marcosRz> damn
<marcosRz> I'm using synaptic right know
<marcosRz> I feel so sick
<marcosRz> :(
<FloodBotK2> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axiom> pulseadio is gone, and amrok still works
<axiom> I need to get rid of the 32-buit flash theb
<axiom> but when I try to "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" it tries to also uninstall kde...
<crimsun> axiom: huh? perhaps kubuntu-restricted-extras?
#kubuntu 2010-01-26
<crimsun> axiom: that's a metapackage anyhow; no big deal
<marcosRz> I wonder
<marcosRz> when Kpackagekit will have at least the basic features of synaptic?
<marcosRz> where can I suggest this?
<BluesKaj> hmm, kubuntu-restricted-extras is agiven if you have all the repos enabled
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<francusa> hola
<illunatic> arg! my panel is gone altogether now
<illunatic> taskmaneger, trays etc
<illunatic> K menu
<illunatic> can i jsut set it to default?
<illunatic> arg
<mark___> hi all
<illunatic> hi
<mark___> How do update this to the latest version
<illunatic> in the k menu somewhere
<illunatic> maybe it was settings?
<illunatic> i'd tell you where exactly, but my panel is gone and i don't know how to get it back
<mark___> I would love to get rid of windows
<illunatic> lol
<illunatic> srsly nobody know how to get the defaul panel/task manager back huh?
<mark___> How do I go into 2 screen mode ?
<genii> illunatic: You could last-resort: mv ~/.kde ~/.oldkde           then restart X server
<illunatic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8610915&postcount=8
<illunatic> thanks i'll give it a go
<mark___> Ahh, also sound card will not play audio apart from system sounds ????
<mark___> I also have a tv plugged into the rs232 port, works fine in windows but not on this OS
 * genii ponders this magical serial-port television
<mark___> Just a tv plugged into the the pc, via a serial port, extends destop to 3 screens
<mark___> Well, 2 video cards, thats all
<wizkoder_> mark___: works out of the box?
<Klett> there can be 2 mice at the same time
<Klett> 2 mouse
<Klett> one ps2 one usb
<mark___> This pc is over 6 years old but going strong, I tried red hat years ago, could not get on with it. I have waited 2 months for an interenet connection from talk talk in the uk, just got it going on the net tonight !
<andy_> test
<_2> i'm needing to clear the routing table for a clean setup within a script   anyone know the easy way to do this ?
<illunatic> success :D thanks genii
<_2> something like    route del *     would be nice ;/
 * illunatic goes back to work
<genii> illunatic: np
<_2> ?
<mark___> Right people, What a brilliant way to get help.
<mark___> I will be back !
<mark___> :)
<_2> mark___ :)
<xprotocool> hello world?
<xprotocool> hello world
<genii> !hi | xprotocool
<ubottu> xprotocool: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_2> i guess not
<BLLSHT> hello
<BLLSHT> I am currently using firefox 3.5 on kubuntu 9.10
<BLLSHT> anybody knows how can I upgrade it to 3.6?
<BLLSHT> I cannot find the update option anywhere in firefox
<BLLSHT> however in windows it was easy
<genii> BLLSHT: Add the repository at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa   it has the 3.6 available to install
<BLLSHT> and after that apt update right?
<genii> BLLSHT: After adding the repo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<BLLSHT> will this replace the 3.5 with the 3.6
<BLLSHT> but keeping my extensions and tabs right>
<BLLSHT> ?
<genii> BLLSHT: No, it will install 3.6 Your 3.5 will stay unless you remove it
<BLLSHT> damn it
<BLLSHT> haha
<BLLSHT> and some ppl claim things are easier in linux
<BLLSHT> lol
<BLLSHT> ok i will try
<BLLSHT> oh i better dont
<BLLSHT> i have a lot of saved passwords
<BLLSHT> forms
<BLLSHT> cookies
<BLLSHT> etc
<BLLSHT> I am lazy to re type em on the other version
<BLLSHT> is there any way to update it instead of install a clean new version? just like in windows?
<wizkoder_> BLLSHT: Use windows! Guess its better for you!
<genii> BLLSHT: You can only update between minor versions... eg: 3.5.1 -> 3.5.99    but not between major revisions like 3.5 -> 3.6 without installing the new version
<james_l> Doesn't firefox reserve x.y.90+ for development releases like KDE does?
<genii> james_l: Possibly
<alfonso> sss
<genii> Hm
<xrandr> got a question. Can anyone tell me why I keep getting packet loss on my wireless router when my signal is either good or fair?
<xrandr> guess not
<illunatic> pdf editor that i can sign a pdf with? :)
<illunatic> suggestions?
<CrazyDoode> lol... heychanops... I really think that this #kubuntu-unregged  is really huge step backward which a lot of newbs just won't understand.. isn't +R enuf?
<CrazyDoode> just to continue the rant for another para.. if I'm installing kubuntu on a friends box and I need to ask the !bot  I need to reg? see.. that's really dumb.
<CrazyDoode> !dumb
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<veve-mao> llll: ;l;k
<jepong> hello... upgrade my kubuntu karmic to KDE 4.4 RC2 now i have 2 panel... is this a bug?
<Rav3nSw0rd> I removed konqueror thinking that it was just the browser, but afterwards, my desktop went bye bye, so then I reinstalled konqueror, but my desktop isn't coming back... is there any way to fix this without a complete reinstall?
<APERSON> is there an easy way to drag widgets around on a panel?  I don't see a way to just 'drag and drop' them
<tony32> i'm trying to kill wineserver but it won't kill.. any tips?
<tony32> also, what's the legal repercussions of killing it?
<tony32> nvm winserver -k -9 seemed to do it
<naftilos76> hi guys, i occasionally get a message that 'kontact' is already working and that if i choose to open a second instance of it i could encounter data loss! That happens, sometimes, after a reboot! I remember that happenning since the days of KDE 3.5! I'm currently running Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE upgraded to 4.3.4. Can anyone suggest anything on this?
<naftilos76> Anyone?
<[jwill_is_afk]_> naftilos76: Never happened to me, sorry.
<Rav3nSw0rd> ditto that
<naftilos76> thnks man...
<[jwill_is_afk]_> naftilos76: Try killing it?
<[jwill_is_afk]_> Murder usually helps.
<RaiN88> Hi
<RaiN88> Hi everyone
<RaiN88> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis_> I would like to image a disk to a file, for use in virtual box.  I have a legit copy of WinXP sitting on my netbook, and I'd just like to push it into a VM where it's more useful to me (for older games)
<dimasik> Всем привет !!! Я здесь в первые, ктонить раскажет что и как ?
<Tm_T> !ru | dimasik
<ubottu> dimasik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dimasik> спс за подсказку
<Tm_T> dimasik: onlu english here, thanks
<dimasik> Tm_T: спс. тольк я по англ. не понимаю :)
<meowkbuntu> hi i dont have gedit what application does kde use
<Kolia> meowkbuntu: kate
<meowkbuntu> thanks
<oupa> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, now I'm having trouble connecting from my Mac to the printer on my Kubuntu box
<oupa> I can print OK from the Kubuntu server, but I can't connect over the network
<oupa> Any suggestions? It was working OK on 9.04
<tony32> how do i show the menu in konsole?
<tony32> i accidentally the konsole
<meowkbuntu> i have just installed wine but i cant browse cdrive says the directory does not exist.
<meowkbuntu> this is strange as its a new install.
<meowkbuntu> hello anyone there
<meowkbuntu> i have just installed wine but i cant browse cdrive says the directory does not exist.
<meowkbuntu> hello
<tsimpson> meowkbuntu: you should try running winecfg
<meowkbuntu> what will that do i can edit cdrive info there
<meowkbuntu> i tryed that
<tsimpson> it's the general configuration utility for wine, you can change any drive
<meowkbuntu> not cdrive i just tride ok
<meowkbuntu> i can edit any other not the default c drive
<meowkbuntu> kubuntu has issuse like this at times
<tsimpson> that's not a kubuntu issue, it's a wine issue
<meowkbuntu> nope similar issuse with other apps
<meowkbuntu> this time its with wine yes
<tsimpson> try running a wine app, like notepad, that should create the c_drive
<meowkbuntu> so how do i get wine to point to the proper directory and not the one it tryes to
<tsimpson> it should be "../drive_c"
<tsimpson> which corresponds to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<meowkbuntu> ah if i edit the kmenu that may work
<meowkbuntu> nope it dont wont kmenu wont point to hidden files
<Rav3nSw0rd> how do I get openssh-server to start automatically upon startup?
<tsimpson> it should already do that
<tony32> anyone know how to get the menu back in konsole?
<Rav3nSw0rd> hmmm, maybe it does
<Rav3nSw0rd> but I can't connect to my computer regardless
<Rav3nSw0rd> any ideas?
<Rav3nSw0rd> oh, nevermind, it must be the lack of sleep, I was connected to the wrong network, sorry, XD
<souvik> Hi, Everybody...
<iconmefisto> tony32: did you get the menu back in konsole?
<tony32> no, no big deal but afraid i might need to get it back one day
<iconmefisto> tony32: right-click in the konsole window, show menu bar
<tony32> i tried, don't see the option
<etali> Hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu and I'm getting out of range errors on my monitor (Even if I try to install in Safe Graphics Mode).  Is this a common problem?  I'd be grateful for any workaround suggestions.
<iconmefisto> tony32: you don't see this menu? http://imagebin.ca/view/JZEbBio.html
<meowkbuntu> etali: can you run kubuntu loive cd ok
<tony32> iconmefisto: thanks for the troubleshooting. i'm an idiot. apparently i was clicking on or around the titlebar and not the center of konsole
<tony32> fixed. thanks
<snikker> hi, there is a way to format a usb pendrive with iso9660 filesystem?
<meowkbuntu> snikker: what file system is that
<etali> Trying that now :)  Silly me just assumed it would be OK because I was running Ubuntu on this machine until yesterday.  Took some xorg.conf tweaking to get a sensible res in Ubuntu, but at least it installed...
<snikker> meowkbuntu: it's a cdrom filesyste
<snikker> *filesystem
<meowkbuntu> snikker: doent sound like a common type of file system
<meowkbuntu> snikker: what are you trying to do with flashdrive exactly
<meowkbuntu> snikker: if you are trying to put a live cd onto it you got wrong idea about it
<ToxinPowe> you can change the topic, RC2 is out, http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-rc2.php
<meowkbuntu> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tsimpson> meowkbuntu: it's not packaged, so no
<meowkbuntu> !off-topic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<snikker> meowkbuntu: iso9660 is common used on every cdrom  (it's read-only fs) and a nedd a ready-only fs for my pen drive.
<snikker> meowkbuntu: i don't want to put a live cd on my pen drive
<etali> meowkbuntu: LiveCD does the same thing - it's defaulting to 93khz H Frequency.  This is a flatscreen monitor, in Ubuntu I had to force the freqeuncies to 60hz before it would display...
<meowkbuntu> snikker: y not just leave flash drive to fat 32 works for every thing you need.
<meowkbuntu> snikker: now what do you need that fs for
<meowkbuntu> etali: its your brand of moniter i think run live cd in in compatability mode
<snikker> meowkbuntu: fat32 is a read/write fs. i need r/o fs so no one can delete files by misteke
<snikker> *mistake
<meowkbuntu> etali: have you also looked at bios settings on you comp that may be problem there
<meowkbuntu> snikker: ok just to make sure is that fs work on windows, mac and linus
<meowkbuntu> * linux
<etali> meowkbuntu: Just nabbed another monitor, having the same problem.  Trying LiveCD in safe graphics mode now.  What would I be looking for in the bios?
<snikker> memenode: yes this fs work on windows,linux and mac
<meowkbuntu> etali: i dont know something to do with screen or its your screencard
<meowkbuntu> * screen or monitor
<iconmefisto> snikker: look at usb startup disk creator. a livecd will not keep any files or settings created in a session unless you set it up to do that
<snikker> iconmefisto: ok, i'll try it. thanks
<meowkbuntu> etali: you can encrypt the pen drive
<etali> meowkbuntu: I think that was aimed at snikker?
<etali> meowkbuntu: Can't see anything in my bios that would make any difference :(  It seems odd the installer is defaulting to 93khz...
<etali> meowkbuntu: Thanks for trying to help. I'll try it again later with a monitor that can definitely support that frequency.  Can always edit xorg.conf once it's installed.
<meowkbuntu> etali: screen card it must be
<meowkbuntu> snikker: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Storage/Removable_Backup_Media/Q_24076137.html
<meowkbuntu> snikker and this   http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CA0QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raymond.cc%2Fforum%2Fsoftware%2F5866-how-to-make-usb-flash-drive-read-only.html&ei=98teS6KFOYGTkAXPnrXlCw&usg=AFQjCNE2Y0pvowHA-oJgwYV8En_XLNWHtQ&sig2=B4CxXBXdVMbQSlTeXfZkVA
<meowkbuntu> snikker: and also this http://www.shivaranjan.com/2008/09/14/write-protect-read-only-your-usb-drive-with-usb-write-protector/
<meowkbuntu> snikker: thats some reading for you
<meowkbuntu> etail how long have you been using ubuntu
<snikker> meowkbuntu: thanks
<meowkbuntu> snikker: np. you could easily google took me 5 mins to find the right thing to google
<meowkbuntu> etali: are you here atm
<etali> meowkbuntu: Hi, sorry, running between two pcs :)
<meowkbuntu> etali: if doing that a polite brb would be nice
<etali> meowkbuntu: I've been using ubuntu for quite a while.  This particular PC is a testing machine.  It was running the Ubuntu Lucid QA build.
<etali> meowkbuntu: sorry, didn't expect to be away more than a couple of seconds.
<meowkbuntu> etali: how long have you been using ubuntu/kubuntu etc
<meowkbuntu> etali: i gtg soon if you cant stay for few minuts and chat i will go now
<etali> meowkbuntu: Been using Ubuntu for a few years.  Tried Kubuntu off and on, but bit of a kde newbie.
<meowkbuntu> ok did ubuntu work on this computer
<etali> meowkbuntu: I answered that question for you a few lines up - assumed you'd seen that....no need to be so hostile
<meowkbuntu> i am not
<etali> meowkbuntu: Ubuntu worked fine, which is why I was suprised Kubuntu won't get through the installer.
<meowkbuntu> just trying to help need to ask questions
<meowkbuntu> so ubuntu was not that great either
<etali> meowkbuntu: Ubuntu installed OK, needed tweaking to get a decent res, but it would at least install :)
<meowkbuntu> was ubuntu easy to set up over all
<etali> meowkbuntu: Yeah - installed with no trouble, just decided my max rez was something like 1024x768.  Had to edit the xorg.conf to get the actual max (1920x1050).
<meowkbuntu> there are a few ways i would suggest. first you could look at upgrading screencard. if ubuntu worked should not need to
<meowkbuntu> 2 you could install ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop along with it. only thing is that you will get all applications comming up on each desktop
<meowkbuntu> or you could look at linux mint. they have a kde version there.
<meowkbuntu> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<etali> meowkbuntu: thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<etali> meowkbuntu: There's no way to force the installer to use a different res / frequency?
<iconmefisto> etali: there probably is a way around this. can you start the livecd in recovery mode and login in text mode?
<meowkbuntu> etali: actually there may be
<etali> meowkbuntu: iconmefisto: I think I can get to the recovery mode, will just try now.
<meowkbuntu> look in forums there you should find the commands to type you go into live cd boot press 1, f2 etc then you can input options you want
<iconmefisto> etali: another simple thing you might want to try: unplug the monitor from the computer, start up livecd, then when it seems like it's done, plug in the monitor and see if it works
<etali> iconmefisto: Thanks.  Will try that too.
<etali> Sadly these two computers are as far as it's possible to be from each other in the house :/
<meowkbuntu> etali: if you need to old graphics cards are cheep as you can get one to test if need
<etali> meowkbuntu: We have spare graphics cards lying around.  Would prefer not to have to change the card though.
<lyhana8> hi, how do I check for broken package ?
<lyhana8> I upgrade to kde4.4-rc2 and got trouble with plasma-desktop
<Daughain> dpkg to check, as I recall.
<lyhana8> Daughain: well I want to check the whole database, not only one package
<jussi01> meowkbuntu: did you run winecfg ? (re: question in -offtopic)
<meowkbuntu> jussi01: did not work
<meowkbuntu> jussi01: i managed to get icon in kmenu to point to the right place which it was not set to after install ???
<Daughain> lyhana8: Google dpkg, I havernt had enugh coffee yet. SOmething like dpkg -l --install, I thikn that checks and installs all broken packages.
<meowkbuntu> all fine now thanks jussi01
<Daughain> Or oen synaptics, and do what it says. Any broken packages wil show up as soon as you open synaptics.
<apparle> plz tell me a download manager
<Tm_T> apparle: Kget
<apparle> Tm_T: it does not provide download acceleration
<meowkbuntu> apparle: google
<meowkbuntu> apparle: is it for torrents
<apparle> meowkbuntu: no
<meowkbuntu> firefox has a great download manager addon
<apparle> meowkbuntu: which one
<apparle> meowkbuntu: ?
<meowkbuntu> apparle:  look it up on google
<meowkbuntu> or do you really need ups to spoonfeed you
<Tm_T> meowkbuntu: please stay kind and helpful
<Daughain> meowkbuntu: There are times when some of us *do* need to be spoonfed. :P I;ve encountered enough tuts that were beyond me.
<meowkbuntu> Daughain: Tm_Tyea i get your point. i need a break from irc. you know dealing with ppl for few hours wears you out
<apparle> meowkbuntu: I have tried downthemall but it does not provide very good acceleration....although much better than KGet
<Daughain> meowkbuntu: Ya, I been there a few times meself. =)
<Mamarok> apparle: what exactly do you want to download? If the server where you get it from is slow no download manager in the world can accelerate it
<apparle> meowkbuntu: When I use FDM on windows.. it gives me a speed of about 2 MB/s but here it is areound 800KB/s
<apparle> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> apparle: well, as I said, that depends on the source
<apparle> Mamarok: same file
<Mamarok> then check your connection
<apparle> Mamarok: what?... if I am getting 800KB/s doesn't it mean connection is O
<meowkbuntu> apparle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<apparle> OK
<Mamarok> apparle: also keep in mind that a server does not always have the same load, it can be fast on day and slow the other
<amichair> any idea why I suddenly can't join #kubuntu-devel? something about having to be identified?
<Daughain> Or even at different times of the day, depending on what the local net is doing.
<Daughain> I csan watch a marked degradation in dl speeds during the 8-6 timeframes due to greater load of the workday.
<Mamarok> amichair: you need to register on Freenode:
<Mamarok> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<meowkbuntu> apparle: you must realise that kubuntu is slightly more bloated than ubuntu
<Mamarok> amichair: the channel is protected to shield against spammers
<Daughain> But, it can be more fun to play with.=)
<Mamarok> meowkbuntu: please don't talk rubbish
<Mamarok> meowkbuntu: either you give help and stay on topic or you better leave
<meowkbuntu> and crunchbang is even less bloated again
<meowkbuntu> ok i will
<apparle> meowkbuntu: how can you say its bloated....
<meowkbuntu> i am helping apparlewith his download speed problem
<Mamarok> apparle: please do not discuss this here, that belongs to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> both, please stay on topic
<meowkbuntu> amichair: on all ubuntu channels you now need to first regester your nick name first here on freenode then you can get onto any site
<Mamarok> meowkbuntu: there is no need to repeat what I already told him...
<Mamarok> amichair: Riddell has unset the +R, it should work now
<nt_so_nu_noob> hello room .. can some one tell me how to change my desktop to kde through the command line
<nt_so_nu_noob> ?
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed already?
<nt_so_nu_noob> yeah installed it just now
<nt_so_nu_noob> my gnome is broke ..
<nt_so_nu_noob> so cant do it graphically
<Mamarok> did you also install kdm? It should have asked you a confirmation
<nt_so_nu_noob> i chose gdm ...
<meowkbuntu> nt_so_nu_noob: then go to ubuntu for help with that
<Mamarok> meowkbuntu: please stop that!
<nt_so_nu_noob> no i just want to change over to kde for now
<nt_so_nu_noob> i'll fix gnome myself
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: you should be able to start gdm with 'sudo gdm' from the command line, no?
<Mamarok> then you can select the desktop
<nt_so_nu_noob> let me try it
<meowkbuntu> nt_so_nu_noob: from login screen you can select what desktop you want to use gnome or kde etc
<Mamarok> meowkbuntu: please, do *not* interfere with my support! Last warning!
<meowkbuntu> ok Mamarokbut i'm helping
<nt_so_nu_noob> ok let me explain please ...
<Mamarok> no, you are not, you are only repeating what I just said, don't do that. I will not warn you again!
<Daughain> One of those days, I see.
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: sorry, please go on
<nt_so_nu_noob> gnome is broken so i cant see any display manager things .. borders and all that
<nt_so_nu_noob> and i am autologing into gnome
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: ah, that's the problem, I see
<nt_so_nu_noob> no gdm screen
<nt_so_nu_noob> i just have my pidgin open
<mobmob> hey all
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: did you isntall something special that broke your display?
<nt_so_nu_noob> no ... i think the disk got corrupt ..
<mobmob> i need some help with wine
<nt_so_nu_noob> pulled my power cord ..
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: oops, then you should check the disk first
<nt_so_nu_noob> did that automatically .
<nt_so_nu_noob> didnt help
<mobmob> my problem is that in kmenu the icon brows cdrive is pointing in the rong place
<Mamarok> OK, did you try reinstalling ubu ntu-desktop?
<mobmob> any ideas what to do
<Mamarok> ubuntu*
<nt_so_nu_noob> no
<nt_so_nu_noob> i installed kde instead
<nt_so_nu_noob> so now i need the config file where i can change the default desktop
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: just a second, I need to look that up myself
<nt_so_nu_noob> i can access the terminal by alt-ctrl-f2
<amichair> Mamarok: forgot to say thanks :-)
<Mamarok> amichair: you are welcome :)
<mobmob> hey nt_so_nu_noob can you get into the login screen
<nt_so_nu_noob> no
<nt_so_nu_noob> its set to auto login
<nt_so_nu_noob> if i can change that could help too
<mobmob> ok can you boot into gnome at all
<iconmefisto> mobmob: so where is "browse C: drive" pointing to now?
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: that should help: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#sessionconfig
<Mamarok> mobmob: I am already on it
<mobmob> nt_so_nu_noob: if you can get into gnome to any digree press alt=ctrl=backspace will get you back to login screen
<nt_so_nu_noob> yes mobmob
<nt_so_nu_noob> ok one sec
<mobmob> ok Mamaroki'll leave you to it.
<Daughain> Back to spoonfeeding, can someone tell me how to get badblocks to mark the bad sectors so I can reformat with them locked out?
<mobmob> i have a wine problem atm my problem is that in kmenu the icon browse c drive is pointing in the rong place
<iconmefisto> mobmob: so where is "browse C: drive" pointing to now?
<Mamarok> Daughain: did you check man badblocks?
<Daughain> Mamarok: Yeah, and it didnt make any sense to me. Thats why I am asking here.
<iconmefisto> mobmob: in my install, it points to ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<Mamarok> Daughain: trhy that one then: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<nt_so_nu_noob> Mamarok alt-ctrl-backspace didnt work
<mobmob> iconmefisto: ~/documents/.wine/dosdevices/c:     thats not even where wine stores its files   . i know the wine directory is aslways in ~/.wine
<mobmob> iconmefisto: yes thats where it should point to. this is a new install of wine
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: did you see the link I sent you?
<iconmefisto> mobmob: so you don't have ~/documents/.wine/ but ~/.wine does exist?
<mobmob> iconmefisto: i am lost is there a way to change settings i'm new to kubuntu
<Mamarok> nt_so_nu_noob: that should help: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#sessionconfig
<mobmob> iconmefisto: yes it does as it should
<iconmefisto> mobmob: have you tried editing that entry in the menu?
<mobmob> iconmefisto: ~/.wine/dosdevices/c: is on my hdd
<mobmob> iconmefisto: no never thought of that interesting lol a doh moment
<Daughain> That link make less sense than the badblock man does. :P
<mobmob> yes should not be too hard for me. thanks iconmefisto
<Mamarok> Daughain: why less sense? It even gives concrete examples
<Daughain> Mamarok:  Because I dont understand the examples. I dont know how to make them work in ubuntu. I dont understand what I am reading. I'm a linux newb, ergo my comment abut spoonfeeding.
<Mamarok> Daughain: how did you find out that you have bad blocks?
<Mamarok> I can't read that far back, sorry
<Daughain> The diskmanager says it is failing, and I ost abot half the data on the disk.
<Mamarok> diskmanager?
<Daughain> DIsk utility.
<Mamarok> Daughain: then you should get a new disk ASAP, there is nothing you can repair on a dying disk
<Daughain> Its an external, I plug it in, and disk utility pops up a wanring the thing is failing.
<mobmob> Mamarok: ubuntu tells you that you do by default did for me when i booted live cd
<Mamarok> Daughain: did you run fdisk on it?
<Daughain> Gee, if that was an opti, I would use it. If possible, I need this disk to last about 3 months for 100G out of 250.
<Daughain> Whats fdisk?
<Mamarok> mobmob: sorry, I don't understand your sentence, what are you refering to?
<mobmob> bad sectors
<mobmob> ok i'll but out
 * Daughain chuckles......
<Mamarok> Daughain: fdisk is a file system checker
<Mamarok> Daughain: I guess itŝ a USB disk?
<Mamarok> Daughain: what filesystem is on that dsik?
<Daughain> Yes, WD passport, if it makes any differebce.
<Mamarok> disk*
<Mamarok> Daughain: I have several WD passports here, too
<Daughain> I tried gettig badblocks to work on my own, and reformatted in ext4.
<Mamarok> you reformatted after trying badblocks?
<Daughain> Didnt work.
<Daughain> Yes.
<mobmob> ok how do i run fdisk on wholl hdd at once
<Mamarok> you do know that reformatting erases all data on the disk, do you?
<Daughain> Mamarok: I may be new to linux, but I'm not new to hardware.
<Mamarok> mobmob: you need to know the device address of the disk, then unmount it
<Mamarok> Daughain: sorry, just making sure you understand that
<mobmob> Mamarok: so its best to do it from livve mide like gparted got it
<Daughain> I already backed up as much as I could get off the disk before I started all this.
<Mamarok> mobmob: then do 'fdisk /dev/hdxx with xx being the exact device
<mobmob> * livve mide = live mode
<Mamarok> mobmob: one at the time, please, let me check with Daughain first
<Daughain> Mamarok: ATM I am not worried about data recovery, I just need to see if I can get 100G useful out of this disk for about three months when I can afforrd to replace it.
<mobmob> hang on mamCAN I SUGGEST SOMETHING THAT MAY HELP
<Mamarok> Daughain: you should try partitionmanager then, erase the partitions, creat a new one and format it
 * mobmob oops not shouting narn capos key again gets in way of the a key
<Daughain> I'm still tyring to get the disk setup up so the bad sectors will be ignored upon refrmat.
<Mamarok> mobmob: sorry, but first you are asking me how to run fdisk on a hd, then you say words out of context, that will not help
<Mamarok> mobmob: also I am already handling the, please do not interfere, it is very disturbing
<Mamarok> Daughain: well, repartitionning does run automatic checks and shuold mark bad blocks
<mobmob> some manufactures have software that you can run to fix bad sectors i know segate do.
<Mamarok> Daughain: how old is that disk?
<Mamarok> mobmob: not the WD passport
<Mamarok> mobmob: please don't interfere, or you handle this alone, both is a no-go
<mobmob> just my 2 cents worth
<Daughain> Mamarok: I'll try that again and see....I have no clue how old the disk is, it came with a used lappy I bought.
 * mobmob waits in the corner with some knowledge kept inside
<Mamarok> Daughain: paritionmanager is in the System Settings in KDE
 * Daughain knows where it is. =)
<Mamarok> good :)
<Daughain> In the gui I can find my way around, its when I get to cli I et lost. =)
<Mamarok> Daughain: that comes with time, don't worry
<Daughain> The old unix commands I used to know dont work.
 * mobmob sing , sing a song, sing out loud , sing out strong.
<Mamarok> Daughain: those should, though, but maybe you know dos commands
<Daughain> Mamarok: Yeah, but I need to get enough of a knowledge base ti understad these tuts.
<Mamarok> mobmob: please behave!
 * mobmob sing of good things not bad
<mobmob> well i'm passing time singing
<Daughain> Mamarok: No, this was unix. =)
<Mamarok> mobmob: stop that, please. This is a warning
<Daughain> OK lemme try partmananger
<Mamarok> mobmob: this is a support channel, you are creating useless noise
<mobmob> =-/
<Daughain> OK, Gpart shows it as ext4 and umounted.....Just reformat from tere?
<Mamarok> no, run a test on it first
<Daughain> Mount it first for that?
<Mamarok> no, you never mount disks for testing
<Daughain> Ok, how do I test it?
<mobmob> live cds are the best then you know hdd are not mounted
<Mamarok> just a second, I need to fire up partition manager, haven't used it in a while :)
<Daughain> mobmob: usb drive, doesnt get detected by livecd. :P
<mobmob> ok
<Mamarok> mobmob: please...
<Daughain> Livecd only works for master drives.
<Mamarok> Daughain: hm, I just had a partitionmanager crash here, sorry
<Daughain> Mamarok: No worries, I been tinkering with this for over a week now.
<Daughain> Setting up lanboot was easier than this. =(
<Mamarok> Daughain: could you check the menus? I don't remember the GUI, it might also be a context menu on the partition
<Daughain> I checked the menus.......NOthing resembling a disk check option shows itself......
<Mamarok> in the me nu Partion, there is a check option, no?
<Daughain> In disk utility I can run a SMART self test, but that just tells me it is gonna fail soon.
<Mamarok> Daughain: is SMART tells you it's gonna fail, then you are probably loosing your time
<Mamarok> if*
<Mamarok> this is more serious than just bad blocks
<jussi01> Hrm, how does one rotate a page in a pdf doc? is it possible?
<Daughain> I expect as much, just trying to baby it through a few more months.
<Daughain> Mamarok: Ok, I found the check function, running it now.
<Mamarok> jussi01: View menu -> Orientation?
<JJR> hi all
<Mamarok> in Okular that is
<JJR> got a little problem here w/ wicd manager.....anyone willing to help me out
<Mamarok> Daughain: usually SMART indication failure is a matter of hours or days, not months
<Daughain> Mamarok:  I know the song, but, wihtout funds to replace, I need to do what I can. :P Unless ya wanna send me a 120?/ =)
<Mamarok> Daughain: well, you risk data loss, I am not sure it's worth the hassle
<Mamarok> jussi01: did that work?
<Daughain> Mamarok: Aside form the detail of learning something I dont know, I have a reason for doing this. The check is done on the disk, now what?? =)
<Mamarok> what are the results?
<Mamarok> JJR: willing, yes, I just can't, sorry :)
<Daughain> Didint give any.=( JUst said check/re[air done. 'details' gave me nothing of any value. =(
<jussi01> Mamarok: it works, but is that permanent or just for now?
<JJR> ooook may be later
<Daughain> repair.
<Mamarok> jussi01: try saving it, I never did that before
<jussi01> Mamarok: it appears to be permanent
<Mamarok> nice :)
<iconmefisto> jussi01: it's not permanent, but okular remembers the last view/page/orientation etc for each pdf you view
<jussi01> oh :/
 * jussi01 needs to send a modified document to someone. :/
<iconmefisto> jussi01: so if you're on page 10 and you zoom in, then close okular, when you reopen that pdf you'll be back at page 10, zoomed in
<jussi01> iconmefisto: is there any way to rotate the page at all?
<jussi01> permanently?
<Daughain> Ok, I'll try the reformat
<Mamarok> Daughain: try reasing the partition, then creating a new one
<Mamarok> erasing*
<iconmefisto> jussi01: you could try copying the contents, then paste into openoffice and create a new pdf from there
 * Mamarok needs food
<Daughain> Whats 'create partition table'??
<jussi01> iconmefisto: no go - its a scanned copy of something that Ive received as a pdf.
<Mamarok> Daughain: that's neede to locate the filesystem
<Mamarok> if you erase the partition, it is changing the partition table
<Daughain> Cool.....Ok, trying this as ntfs this time.
<iconmefisto> jussi01: is it just one page? if it is, try opening it in gimp, rotating, then save as a new pdf (not sure if gimp can save as pdf though)
<Daughain> Still not showing any decrease in disk size...???
<Mamarok> Daughain: well, that will show once you recreat a partition and a filesystem
<iconmefisto> jussi01: install pdfedit. seems quite easy to change page orientation. other edits seem not so straightforward
<jussi01> iconmefisto: ahh excellent. thanks
<Daughain> Mamarok: I reated a new partition.
<Daughain> Created, even.
<Mamarok> Daughain: now you should run fdisk on that partition, still unmounted
<Mamarok> what is the device name?
<Mamarok> it should read /dev/something
<Daughain> Oh,....That...dev/sdb1
<Daughain> So, fdisk /dev/sdb1
<Daughain> Or do I need to run it as SU?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> just a second, I need to check if you need arguments for the filesystem
<Daughain> OK, lemme try tat....Ok./
<Daughain> The argument thing is where I get lost.
<Daughain> Technically, trying to understand the argument options and which ones I actually need, is what confuses me.
<Mamarok> Daughain: it should work without arguments
<Daughain> Mamarok:  Thanks.
<Mamarok> well, the arguments are to narrow down something or point to something specific usually
<Daughain> I understand wat they do, I just get confused by them. Ok, fdisk is asking for a command...??
<Daughain> OK, got it.
<Daughain> Ummmm........Ok, I created a new partition via gpart....What exactly am I trying to do in fdisk?
<sobersabre> hi. I want to block users from using CDROM drive. What I did was to change /dev/hdc permissions.
<sobersabre> and removed users I don't want to be able to use the optical drive from the group "cdrom".
<Zombie_> hello there
<sobersabre> what I have now is that when a "nocdrom" user opening the optical drive, putting in a disc, and after the tray is closed, the drive is LOCKED.
<sobersabre> So the user (*a kid*) is annoyed - the disc is locked.
<Mamarok> Daughain: fdisk is checking the filesystem
<sobersabre> I want to disable automatic mounting for the users not in cdrom group.
<iconmefisto> fdisk checks filesystems?
<sobersabre> I suspect it is related to hal or dbus, but I can't put my fingers on it.
<sobersabre> Can somebody direct me ?
<Mamarok> sobersabre: then you need to change the fstab entry I think
<sobersabre> Mamarok: what do you mean ?
<Mamarok> sobersabre: to avoid it to automount
<sobersabre> Mamarok: I want SOME users to be able to automount, but some OTHERS - NOT TO.
<sobersabre> are you sure you realize this ?
<Daughain> No, fdisk merely started asking me for commands, and the help option doesnt show anything about an option for checking...Merelt deleting and creating.
<iconmefisto> sobersabre: if a user is not in cdrom group, then it can't do anything with the cdrom
<Mamarok> Daughain: moment, I think I mixed up something
<Daughain> Interestingly it showed 4 partitions.......I deleted all 4, and am going to create a new one and see what happens next.
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: but the locked drive is a stupid approach.
<sobersabre> and It's not usable!
<Mamarok> Daughain: my bad, you need fsck, sorry
<sobersabre> imagine: a disallowed user comes to an internet coffee in a hurry, puts in a CD to send photos.
<sobersabre> and the drive is locked.
<sobersabre> and he now has to go away.
<sobersabre> or a computer class for kids.
<Daughain> Mamarok: No worries. =)
<sobersabre> the kid is dissallowed to use the drive. but why to lock the drive ?
<casper3> hi~
<casper3> How to free up more space??
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: do you disagree with this ?
<iconmefisto> sobersabre: there's a program called setcd that may help. never used it myself
<Zombie___> hello I'm facing a prob with resolution
<iconmefisto> !info setcd
<ubottu> setcd (source: setcd): Control the behaviour of your cdrom device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-6 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Mamarok> Daughain: but fsck needs arguments, moment
<Daughain> How do I install fsck?
<iconmefisto> Daughain: it should be installed already
<Daughain> Ok...
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: thank you for the suggestion. according to package description, it is not related to access control.
<Eruaran> Can't play ogg in any KDE app
<Zombie___> my resolution resets whenever i start up
<Mamarok> Daughain: that is already installed normally
<Zombie___> I am using kernel 2.6.33rc2 and 2.6.32
<Zombie___> both with same problem
<Daughain> Ok, creating a new ext4 partitio.
<iconmefisto> Daughain: what are you trying to do exactly? just messing around? or trying to solve a problem?
<Mamarok> iconmefisto: his hd is dying
<Zombie___> my graphics is intel dg41rq express chipset
<Daughain> iconmefisto: I am tryig to salvage 100G out of a 250G external drive for about three months.
<Zombie___> I wanna set the default res to 1280*1024
<Daughain> iconmefisto: Since I cant afford to simply replace it.
<Zombie___> it got reset to 1024*780
<Zombie___> whenever I start up
<Zombie___> what shd I do?
<Eruaran> Does anyone know why I can't play ogg's in anything but VLC ? Surely I'm not the only one with this problem
<Mamarok> Daughain: but why do you change to ext4 again? Didn't you format as ntfs?
<iconmefisto> Daughain: you mean there is 100GB "missing" on the disk that you can't allocate?
<sobersabre> Zombie___: <ENTER> key is not a punctuation sign.
<sobersabre> Eruaran: is libogg installed ?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: what phonon backend are you using?
<Zombie___> sorry for that :(
<Eruaran> xine
<Eruaran> libogg is installed
<Daughain> Mamarok: when I looked at it in fdisk, ot said there were four part6itions on the dis, with two of them overlapping, so, I deleted all partitions, and am having t  reformat. As for ntfs vs ext, its going with a linux notebook, so,m I can use either one.
<Mamarok> Daughain: but since you created a partiotn, you already have a fs on it now, no?
<Mamarok> partition*
<Mamarok> the more you are reformating, the less long that disk will live IMHO
<Zombie___> sobersabre: What should I do?
<Daughain> iconmefisto: NO, I have bad sectors on the disk, and am trying to get 100g miniumum useful out of 250.
<Mamarok> Eruaran: then it should work in Amarok
<Zombie___> nobody knows?
<Daughain> Mamarok: fdisk was showing a funky error, so, I deleted everything to solve the error.
<Mamarok> Daughain: well, that certainly didn't solve anything
<sobersabre> Zombie___: I don't know.
<iconmefisto> Daughain: I see. But it doesn't sound like the disk will last very long. it's just going to get worse, not better
<silv3r_m00n>  installed kubuntu 9.10 and on the desktop moving mouse over a folder shows its inner contents , i want to disable that
<Eruaran> You would think so...
<Mamarok> iconmefisto: I already told him that
<sobersabre> guys. Question: is it possible to allow mount command only for users in a certain UNIX group ?
<Daughain> iconmefisto: Yes, I am well aware of thAT. I dont need to keep being told something I knew before I started asking in here.=)
<sobersabre> apparently "user" option allows anybody. any finer grained control ?
<LjL> i suppose you could set up sudo to allow using mount...
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<LjL> that'd probably (unless you can finegrain /etc/sudoers more than i have a clue can be done) make users with that access able to mount *anything*, including, say, remount root
<Mamarok> Daughain: but 250 Gb hd don't cost 120 nowadays anymore, for that price you get almost a Tb
<Daughain> Mamarok: I dont care how much it costs, when I dont have the money I still cat buy one.
<Daughain> cat==cant
<iconmefisto> sobersabre: there is also the "group" option (assuming you're talking about the mount command options)
<Mamarok> Daughain: just don't reformat that drive again, the more you format it the faster it will dy
<Mamarok> die*
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: I have read this option, but how can the computer know what user inserted a disc ???????
<Daughain> Ok......What am I doing with fsck? I ran it w/o arguments, and it gave me a number of clean sectors, and thats about it.
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: e.g. there are 2 users logged into the machine currently simultaneously. user1 is cdrom allowed, user2 is not allowed. how can the system know who's hands inserted the CD ? :)
<Mamarok> Daughain: did you get an exit code?
<iconmefisto> sobersabre: it can't know, of course. I'm not sure I understand what you want.
<Daughain> exit code?
<Daughain> I see nothing about an exit code
<Mamarok> well, if you run fsck it always gives an exit code normally, see man fsck
<Mamarok> ideal would be 0
<casper3> Which package should I install if I want to creat a usplash??
<sobersabre> iconmefisto: I am helping somebody, remotely. but I am thinking about his problem in a more general way.
<sobersabre> u probably know it is possible to connect more than 1 monitor, keyboard and mouse to a computer.
<sobersabre> so I am thinking of this case.
<Mamarok> Daughain: what does 'fsck -M' without other arguments give?
<sobersabre> I think currently the only solution if we say have M*(monitor+kbd+mouse) on a PC,
<sobersabre> it would be a requirement to have M optical drives.
<sobersabre> forget it :)
<Mamarok> sobersabre: are you thinking aloud?
<sobersabre> too much :)
<sladen_> sobersabre: it should be the person who has the console (eg. their session is the current X server)
<sobersabre> sladen_: there are multiple displays "consoleless" configurations... how about that...
<sobersabre> or common console (all the displays are a part of 1 large display residing on the same console of the X (nested X setup)
<sobersabre> Mamarok: this thought has a very narrow market share to think about it :)
<Mamarok> sobersabre: well, thinking aloud is not a good idea, if everybody does that in a support channel, it creats a lot of noise...
<sobersabre> Mamarok: OTOH it can help me find co-thinkers... so channel-wise it's bad, but sobersabre-wise it's good :)
<Mamarok> sobersabre: but there is a channel for that: #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Eruaran> The only thing I can find on the Ubuntu forums is a guy saying he reinstalled Kubuntu, installed codecs and now he can play oggs
<Mamarok> sobersabre: since thinking a loud is offtopic here :)
<sobersabre> Mamarok: ok, point taken, thanks.
<Eruaran> If I have to reinstall I'm installing a different distro
<Mamarok> Eruaran: what KDE version do you use?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: I am pretty sure reinstalling is not the correct solution :)
<Eruaran> 4.3.2
<sobersabre> Eruaran: that different distro is a KDE based one ?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: just a moment
<Mamarok> sobersabre: please, stay on topic...
<Eruaran> I'm not missing any codecs
<sobersabre> Mamarok: I think I am on topic.
<Mamarok> no, since this is absolutely not relevant to the problem
<sobersabre> Eruaran: are you trying to play ogg files ?
<Eruaran> yes
<sobersabre> are you using xine backend ?
<Eruaran> yes
<Mamarok> sobersabre: he already said that before...
<sobersabre> do you have libxine1-all-plugins package installed ?
<Mamarok> *sigh* I think I need a break, since everybody always interferes with my support, why should I spend my time on it....
<Mamarok> sobersabre: NO
<Mamarok> not that, it drags in pluseaudio, very bad idea!
<Eruaran> sobersabre: Its not installed
<Mamarok> Eruaran: don't install that, it will cause more problems than solve any
<sobersabre> oh, sorry.
<noaXess> !umts
<silv3r_m00n> on kde 4.3.2 cant i have differente wallpapers on different desktops ?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: you did try to play those ogg files with Amarok? What exactly did happen?
<noaXess> what app can i use or do i need for working with a umts usb stick? huawei e220
<sladen_> sobersabre: if I follow correctly, most of those are 'nests', but the primary console is ultimately the one whose X server can directly talk to the video hardware
<sladen_> noaXess: network-manager
<sobersabre> sladen_: when several people are connected this is very complicated to determine....
<Eruaran> Mamarok: Amarok scans through the files and says there's too many errors in the files and then wont even try to play after that... The same files play just fine in VLC though. They wont work in any KDE app.
<Mamarok> Eruaran: in the Multimedia settings, do you have pulseaudio isntalled?
<Eruaran> Pulseaudio is listed as an output device
<Eruaran> It is not the first device though
<Mamarok> Eruaran: yu do not use Gnome, don't you?
<Eruaran> no
<silv3r_m00n>  in kde 4.3.2 when i bring the mouse over a folder in the desktop , a preview opens which shows the inner contents....i want to disable that
<silv3r_m00n> how do i do that ?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: try the following: sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio-*
<Eruaran> ok
<Mamarok> silv3r_m00n: you can't disable the tooltips
<silv3r_m00n> are those the tooltips ?
<Mamarok> yes
<silv3r_m00n> such big tooltips , the contents of the folder show up and then further the contents of the inner folder show up
<Mamarok> silv3r_m00n: hm, try a right click on the desktop and check if there is an option to disable a preview
<silv3r_m00n> yah there is
<Mamarok> sounds like a preview rather than a tooltip
<silv3r_m00n> but those are enabled for only images
<Mamarok> Eruaran: did it remove something?
<sladen_> sobersabre: I can't find the answer directly at the moment, google for things like  "pam_console" "udev" "plugdev"
<Eruaran> Mamarok: aptitude doesn't find anything matching pulseaudio but it removed  libcanberra0{u} libtdb1{u} libxine1-gnome{u} xulrunner-1.9
<sobersabre> sladen_: thanks, I'm ok.
<Mamarok> Eruaran: that were the things scheduled for autoremove anyway, no worries
<Mamarok> Eruaran: please remove the file called $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and then restart KDE
<Daughain> Mamarok: Sorry, was reading through the fsck man......The -M argument shows nothing that I dont get without it. This is all I get from either command; Travel_Music: clean, 11/15269888 files, 1006245/61049000 blocks
<Mamarok> and install the kubuntu-restricted-extras, just to make sure at least mp3 works fine
<Eruaran> Mamarok: ok, brb
<Mamarok> Daughain: can you mount it?
<Daughain> Mamarok: It mounts.
<Mamarok> Daughain: then type df -h in a konsole and see what size it shows
<Eruaran> restricted extras is already installed
<Mamarok> Eruaran: try again with Amarok or Dragonplayer
<noaXess> sladen_: hm.. the default network-manager you mean?
<Daughain> Mamarok: It shows 218G free.....
<noaXess> sladen_: i have wicd installed..so the default network-manager was removed..
<Eruaran> Neither works
<Daughain> Mamarok: However, it wont let me cxrete fgolders, or copy anything into it....??
<Daughain> create, even.
<Mamarok> Daughain: not even as root?
<sladen_> noaXess: the device it self should show up as a serial port  (/dev/ttyUSB[0,1,2])  you can use various things to actually start the connection (wvdial, etc) or have NetworkManager automatically do the whole thing and setup the access point (APN) for the specific network
<Daughain> Never figured out how to move from one drive to another in cli./
<Mamarok> Daughain: try copying something wit sudo cp file.test /thatdrive
<noaXess> sladen_: so... the device should comes up as modem.. right..
<sladen_> Daughain: cd /Media/otherdrive
<noaXess> but in the moment my system sees only the huawei mas storage cd-rom
<Mamarok> no need to go into it, just try copying to it
<sladen_> noaXess: okay, it's broken and needs some fixing.  Poke it with 'usb-modeswitch'
<noaXess> sladen_: h
<noaXess> puh
<Daughain> Neother mv or cp are working.....Though, I may be using the wrong path, for all I know.
<sladen_> noaXess: yes, it's nothing more than (ultimately) a serial port you start ppp on
<noaXess> sladen_: does usb-modeswitch do it automatically?
<sladen_> noaXess: you (shouldn't) have to worry about any of this.  By default, when you plugin the stick, network-manager should pop up a box that asks you to selecto your country and Telecom provider from a list
<Mamarok> Daughain: df tells you the path, no?
<Daughain> df?
<Mamarok> the command yu used earlier to see the size
<Mamarok> you*
<sladen_> noaXess: if you've played with the defaults, then you'll have to do a bit more work to make up for that
<noaXess> sladen_: ok after usb-modeswitch my system sees the GSM modem..
<Daughain> Ah, ok...Lemme try that.....
<Daughain> This is part of where I get confused...
<noaXess> sladen_: and also the cd-rom drive..
<sladen_> Daughain: use the <tab> completion, to ensure you've got the right paths
<noaXess> sladen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363255/
<sladen_> noaXess: ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
<tony32> how do i uninstall when compiling from source?
<Daughain> Need to rename the damn thing...
<noaXess> sladen_: by the way, i use wicd for my network management.. so i think i will need wvdial.. or what ever.. i would like umtsmon.. but it's not finished for karmic 64bit
<sladen_> noaXess: the "CD" is an emulated CD that contains drivers necessary to be installed on Win32 systems.
<Mamarok> Daughain: if you use tabcompletion that's not such a problem, type the start of the path and hit the Tab key
<noaXess> sladen_: okay.. /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1$
<noaXess> without $ :)
<BluesKaj> getting a bit fed up with dirs dying unexpectedly
<Eruaran> Mamarok: I have found the cause of the problem
<Mamarok> Eruaran: what was it?
<noaXess> sladen_: is there any other ppp gui instead of network-manager?
<Eruaran> Mamarok: It's a bug... If there a # in the path or the filename, it wont play... remove the # and it plays
<Daughain> Ok, cli worked....
<Mamarok> Eruaran: yes, that is a bug in Phonon
<Mamarok> Eruaran: while you are at it, get a newer Amarok version here: http://kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.2.2
<Mamarok> it fixes quite some bugs
<Daughain> I am really beginning to hate dolphin.
<Eruaran> Is there a fix for the phonon bug ?
<Daughain> Ok, I can copy via cli, but not dolphin.
<Mamarok> Eruaran: not in the current KDE version, no
<Eruaran> Mamarok: Well, at least I know what the problem is now and can get around it
<Eruaran> Thanks for your patience
<Daughain> I need to get a destop working....
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, yeah i had to use the cli to copy a small script to /etc/init.d , when konq and dolphin both fail
<JJR> hi all
<BluesKaj> make me wonder if nautilus might work better
<AlexZion> hi everyone, someone has try out KDE 4.4 RC2 on Karmic ?
<BluesKaj> makes
<Daughain> BluesKaj: I;m beginning ot think it does...
<JJR> have a litttle poblem here w/ wicd anyone willing to help me out to  solve this
<BluesKaj> JJR, which wifi card ?
<LjL> tony32: sometimes there is "make uninstall", otherwise you'll just have to delete the files manually. that's part of why compiling should be avoided if possible.
<sladen_> noaXess: probably, but most prople have centralised around NM so things hook into the backend of that now, rather than duplicating it
<Daughain> Mamarok: Thanks for your help, but this thing has me irritated. I think I am going to try and get a desktop up and running and see what happens when I pull the drive out of the case.
<JJR> atheros communications AR928x
<sladen_> noaXess: pppd itself has no interface---it something that gets started (in the right order) by the high-level processes
<noaXess> sladen_: ok.... but i can't use wicd an nm parallel..
<Eruaran> Downloading/installing Amarok 2.2.2
<tony32> ok, thanks. i know better now. it's just the repo's are a little slow with new toys
<Eruaran> :)
<Mamarok> Daughain: you are welcome, hope you find a solution
<JJR> BluesKaj : atheros communications AR928x
 * Mamarok has to run now
<BluesKaj> JJR, wicd should work with the atheros just fine, what's the symptoms ?
<JJR> cant connect to my network
<sladen_> noaXess: haven't got a clue, sorry.  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/FAQ  states that PPP* are't supported
<sladen_> noaXess: why not just set up 'wvdial' and run from the commandline
<BluesKaj> we need more detail, like are you using a passphrase m encryption type etc
<noaXess> sladen_: i know
<noaXess> sladen_: i think.. wil luse wvdial.. cause i use it no often
<JJR> BluesKaj : cant coonect to my network, a know the key but everytime when i try it says validation.....(blq blq) and after that "not connect")
<Daughain> Mamarok: If I do, I'll let ya know.
<BluesKaj> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noaXess> sladen_: so now configute vdial.. where to put the APN?
<sladen_> noaXess: I tried pasting you but you have some stupid anti privmsg setup
<noaXess> sladen_: yes.. sorry.. bot sentry..
<noaXess> wait..
<noaXess> try again..
<noaXess> sladen: # before Phone?
<sladen> noaXess: blink?  You probably don't need to pass anything except the +CDGCONT to select the APN
<sladen> noaXess: the lines starting '#' are comments, so probably weren't necessary
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> sladen: SIM PIN required..
<noaXess> sladen: found something.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633981
<sladen> noaXess: stick a +CPIN=nnnn  somewhere in there too
<sladen> noaXess: or stick the SIM in a handheld phone and disable/set the PIN to 0000
<noaXess> sladen: ATZ+Cpin=1234 +CME ERROR: operation not allowed
<noaXess> is that why i start wvdial with normal user?
<noaXess> sam in sudo..
<noaXess> --> Bad init string.
<sladen> noaXess: what's the number after the error?
<InvaderZim> how do I receive files with kdebluetooth?
<JJR> have a little problem connecting to my netowrk using wicd manager anyone willing to help me out
<noaXess> sladen: where is my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363271/ and the log...: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363272/
<noaXess> here ^
<InvaderZim> JJR: state your problem already
<MarcoPau> hello I have problems playing videos like this one http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/il-garage-piu-piccolo-del-mondo/41767?video it flickers continuously
<JJR> yep but cant find a solution
<InvaderZim> JJR: cant help if you dont say your problem
<JJR> InvaderZim : have a old pc w/ netgear w311t card distributing internet.I create ad-hoc network and im abele to connect to it w/ my other 2 laptops that i have but i cant under linux
<JJR> InvaderZim : wicd stays alway on "validating (or something like this )
<noaXess> sladen: ok [Dialer Pin] should be a single part..
<InvaderZim> JJR: linux box is client?
<JJR> InvaderZim : nope i have one internet connection and sharing it around the appartment using an old pc
<InvaderZim> jjr where's the linux?
<JJR> InvaderZim : 2 of the laptops (my roomates) are under windows 7 and have no problem , i have dual boot w7 and kubuntu
<JJR> InvaderZim : under w7 everything is ok but when i try to connect under linux i cant
<InvaderZim> JJR: why you need wicd?
<noaXess> sladen: got it :)
<noaXess> sladen: thanks for your help
<InvaderZim> JJR: i would advise you to use gnome network manager until kde's gets better
<JJR> InvaderZim :  why not....? it soposed to be yeasy that way one two clicks and ur on the go but doesnt  happen thes way dont know why
<JJR> InvaderZim :  yea but kinda dont like gnome
<InvaderZim> JJR: me neither
<InvaderZim> JJR: but for wireless gui it has proven the best for me... wicd was good but failed on many occasions. thats me... i never tried ad-hoc with wicd
<JJR> InvaderZim :  well its like every other network u have a key and just have to use ot to get connect but it seams wicd cant get hold of an ip i guess
<InvaderZim> JJR: i know what adhoc is, just never needed it
<JJR> InvaderZim :  hope u never need
<JJR> InvaderZim :  ok thanks mate
<InvaderZim> JJR: try connecting by commandline
<InvaderZim> JJR: with iwconfig, dhcpclient, etc
<daskreech> JJR: You can use the Gnome nm-applet in KDe
<InvaderZim> thats what i tried telling him
<JJR> InvaderZim :  dhclient says i forgot really ( have to boot in to kubuntu to check out) but at the end says something like " puting into sleep mode "
<InvaderZim> JJR: i suggest again gnome nm applet... it runs in kde
<daskreech> JJR: So it connects but never picks up a IP address ?
<JJR> InvaderZim :  ill try it right now
<InvaderZim> JJR: wicd will get removed
<JJR> daskreech: no it cant connect at all
<daskreech> JJR: can You set an IP address by hand ?
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, I tried nm , but it's encryption options are limited to wep , so I can't use it ... wicd is also broken on some wifi setups
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: no it isnt, actually the only reason i went to gnome nm was WPA2
<JJR> daskreech: i tried a couple of times on the machine that gets and distributes the internet but then noone of my roomates cant connect ...so everything is set up on automatic
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, odd, i tried gnome nm , didn't see any wpa2 options
<daskreech> when?
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: maybe you didnt had wpa_supplicant installed?
<BluesKaj> oh it's installed alright
<JJR> daskreech: hot to install nm-applet under kde...? like evey other applocation or need some special steps to follow
<daskreech> like every other application
<InvaderZim> JJR: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<JJR> InvaderZim :  oops the package is broken
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, the package manager might be best to install network-manager-gnome. I tbrings along alot of other related packages and dependencies
<BluesKaj> well, BBL ..errands to do etc
<JJR> InvaderZim :  ok i take care  of that but now cant find the icon of the network manager i just install
<InvaderZim> JJR: strange i dont recall installing anything else
<InvaderZim> JJR: whats the ouput when you run in the console
<JJR> InvaderZim :  how do i start the manager ...? network-manager typed in terminal says "command not found
<shadeslayer> daskreech: ping
<InvaderZim> InvaderZim: isnt it network-manager-gnome ?
<JJR> so  how do i start the manager ...? network-manager typed in terminal says "command not found" anyone
<InvaderZim> JJR: sorry, its nm-applet
<shadeslayer> ok,anyone have kopete-facebook working in kde 4.4?
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I do now I have 0.1.5 installed, rather than 0.1.4..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: from where?
<gorgonizer> add-apt-repository ppa:rohangarg/kde-extra      will give you the correct repo I believe, will just check for you..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: lol... thats my repo i wanted to test :D
<shadeslayer> well at least it works now :P
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: oh yeah, forgot it was your repo.. hehe, well yeah, I restarted Kopete this morning after installing your package, and it seems to be functioning a lot better than earlier versions.. usually would have been logged out by now.
<noaXess> can someone explain this: if i print any webpage in firefox, i can't change the Paper size... ?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: awesome,any other piece of software you want to be uploaded?
<shadeslayer> ( something small,cant work with large packages :) )
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: oh theres also a awesome browser rekonq,you might wanna try out,its the latest git version
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I have your version of rekonq installed, but it has yet to appear in the menu, I think I may have to reboot to get it (for reasons that escape me)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: um, just run : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<iconmefisto_> try running kbuildsycoca4 in konsole, then see if it's in the menu
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: running now :)  cheers for that
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: no problem,thatll refresh the system cache and it should appear
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: btw how did you come to know of my repo? i uploaded packages like just a day ago :P
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I have been actively looking for a .deb version of 0.1.5 since I upgraded to KDE SC 4.4 Beta 1 before Christmas.. I initially built it from source, but I was on kubuntu-devel channel where you mentioned it :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: i wanted a small package i could work with... and this was the first thing that came to my mind :P,ill be updating thee rekonq package today
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: thanks for doing that.. I mean to start learning more about packagin soon, with an eye to help out the Kubuntu guys.. I do like rekonq, look forward to the update :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: oh cool, packaging is quite easy,i learnt how to effectively use the PPA in about 6 hours :)
<shadeslayer> ( that was day before yesterday :D
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: that is both impressive and good to know.. I keep meaning to learn Perl, then move onto Qt after I have grasped it :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: yeah same with me with python > Qt
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: yeah, I would also like to know a python.. hopefully I can wrap my head around the various languages.. :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: hehe :)
<kilian_> hi, phonon doesn't find my soundcard anymore and the network manager always forgets the connection and password. this all started all of a sudden this morning when I was able to resolve the problem by rebooting
<kilian_> but now even that doesnt work anymore
<kilian_> i didnt do any updates/upgrades for at least a week and couldnt find anything on that issue online
<JuJuBee> in small network, 15 users, should i use server or can i just install desktop and configure as needed
<Zorael> Is there an easy way to read changelogs of a non-main repo package? I get them saved in /usr/share/doc/*/changelog.Debian.gz, so I can try to track them down and zcat them, but is there a neater way? aptitude changelog just complains that they're not official packages.
<Tm_T> Zorael: apt-listchanges ?
<jamabile> updates
<Zorael> Tm_T: That takes a .deb as an argument, no? And not a package name
<Zorael> ...and it doesn't output anything, heh. Just says "Reading changelogs... Done"
<Tm_T> Zorael: you might need to use right options, don't ask which
<JediMaster> anyone know why my sound keeps falling back to other devices and then all audio stops working?
<JediMaster> amarok could be hapilly playing music for half an hour then kopte would make a sound when someone sends me a message then amarok stops playing audio and it complains that it's fallen back to a different device
<Tm_T> JediMaster: which Kopete version, which Amarok version
<JediMaster> Tm_T, kopte 0.80.2, Amarok 2.2.2 and kde 4.3.4
<Tm_T> JediMaster: ok, hmmm, you have everything using same device in phonon settings?
<Zorael> JediMaster: I have that, but it goes away if I disable soundcard powersaving
<Zorael> Happens surefire everytime Kopete tries to play two sounds at once
<Zorael> So, if yours is an Intel HDA card too, I'd try that.
<izzyb> How do you create users in kubuntu 9.1?
<llutz> izzyb: adduser
<izzyb> is there a gui applet for user management?
<izzyb> I'll take that as a no
<marc___> Hi, sorry to plung into the conversation, but in Kubuntu there is a GUI  for user mgt via system settings/system/user management
<daskreech> izzyb: There is
<genii> System Settings...Advanced...User Management
<vanviet> hi
<daskreech> hi
<pietia> is kubuntu 9.10 better than ubuntu 9.10 for thinkpad laptop ? both system are based on these same packages/kernel but differs only in X-managers?
<Pici> pietia: If by x-managers, you mean desktop managers, then yes/
<pietia> Pici, ah, yes :) deskop managers
<pietia> Pici, so both are based on this same ?
<Pici> pietia: Yes.
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<pietia> !Studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<pietia> !Mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<pietia> Pici, thx!
<or4n9e> hi there. I try to install KDE SC 4.4 RC2 on top of karmic koala via kubuntu beta ppa and I get kind of a mix KDE4.3/KDE4.4 with two panel on top of each other, KDE 4.3 splash and so on
<or4n9e> is there any workaround/solution for this?
<or4n9e> i.e. is it recommended to install KDE4.4RC2 in textmode without ever starting KDE4.3 before?
<or4n9e> to my surprise I find no such issues from other community members searching the forums, google and the like
<Duskao> you might want to try deleting one of the plasma bars, I had a similar issue and that is what cleared it up for me.
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: well best way to fix this is by renaming .kde to .kde_old and logout and relogin
<Duskao> it was only a single anomily for me though.
<shadeslayer> Duskao: also how did you upgrade?
<pietia> what network manager is used in kubuntu?
<pietia> patched knetworkmanager?
<Duskao> I used the backports
<shadeslayer> Duskao: no i mean,command line or kpk?
<Duskao> kpk
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: I did that kind of .. actually I deleted ~/.kde and logged in again but that doesn't solve the KDE4.3 splash and notifications are shown at the top left corner instead of bottom right
<shadeslayer> meh or4n9e see my replie to or4n9e above :P
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: doesn't deleting ~/.kde and renaming should have the very same effect?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: hm, I see .. but then this isn't a real solution .. I mean KDE4.3 splash and messed up notifications isn't what I actually want when putting ~/.kde aside
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: one sec
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: sure, take your time, thx for helping :)
<Duskao> sounds like two things are trying to occupy the same space.
<or4n9e> one thing I thought about, isn't it possible to do a fresh install, CTRL+F1 without EVER actually login, /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then kubuntu ppa and dist-upgrade, then /etc/init.d/kdm start and have fun?
<Daughain> watches Daughain warily as they enter the Inn, ears flattening back slightly.
<Daughain> eyes cmcxlinux as they enter the doorway then lays his head back down as he recognizes the step of slave.
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: yeah so how did you upgrade? kpk or cli ?
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in init 5
<or4n9e> but I hope that a fresh install without ever login and dist-upgrade in init3 may help
<or4n9e> but even then, the KDE4.3 splash doesn't seem to have something to do with ~/.kde, i.e. no "user issue" but a "system issue"
 * or4n9e votes for a kubuntu 9.10 remaster provided to the community
<Daughain> How do I get my wireless connected again?
<or4n9e> unfortunately lucid ubiquity is also broken in current daily .. otherwise I'd hav used that one
 * or4n9e just needs an awesome 100% working KDE4.4 RC2 for testing/work
<or4n9e> :-D
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: hmm... well that should have done it,but cant say whats the proble,
<Quintasan> \o
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: OK, I'll try it again .. one last question: if I boot for the very first time into kdm without actually login .. this should have no negative impact on my ~/.kde right
<or4n9e> or even better .. may I give grub an option to boot into init 3 (i.e. do NOT start kdm at all)?
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: hmm no idea,btw you might want to restart X after the upgrade
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: certainly, but on first boot I'd like NOT to start X at all, then subscribe to ppa, dist-upgrade and THEN start X for the VERY first time without any "knowledge" about KDE4.3
<or4n9e> that way I hope to do a really clean KDE4.4 install
<or4n9e> I mean KDE4.3 or its KDM would NEVER have been started at all
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: do you know how to achieve this? I mean in order to put /etc/init.d/kdm aside I'd need to boot at least one time into GUI andd that's what I'd like to prevent
<shadeslayer> one sec lemme go through what you said
<or4n9e> or asked the other way around .. would an ubuntu minimal + kubunu-desktop result in the very same distro as kubuntu livecd install?
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: certainly .. again, thx for helping, much appreciated
<pietia> what network manager is used in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: well for the first method i would say,even though you dont start X,kdm is still upgraded
<shadeslayer> pietia: knetworkmanager
<pietia> shadeslayer, does it work ?:)
<shadeslayer> pietia: yeah
<pietia> shadeslayer, ok,thx
<pietia> i will try
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: for the second method i dont know,never installed minmal
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: sure, I hav no worries upgrading kdm .. I'd like to NEVER start it before I have kubuntu ppa KDE4.4 installed
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: IC
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: also try : sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<or4n9e> -f is force?
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: OK, will give all that a try .. thx so far .. are you interested in results?
<or4n9e> I'd come back and tell ya if so
<or4n9e> ;)
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: sure :)
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: i may not reply for a few mins though :P
<mbana> why don't my mouse back and forward buttons work on file browser
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: OK, I'll come back and report then. no worries about reply delay
<or4n9e> brb
<KnightStalker> Hello
<mbana> anyone around
<shadeslayer> mbana: barely
<[GuS]> Hi guys... i am having several problems since latest update to kde4.4rc2 (which also updated PyQt package) i cannot use anything related to sip, which is PyQt and either pyuic4: RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires API v6.0
<mbana> is anyone using compiz
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: heh, I have an even better idea now
<or4n9e> I'll do a fresh install, then boot the livecd again, chroot into the installed system and do the KDE4.4RC2 upgrade and then I'll boot it very the very first time ever
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: what do you think about that one?
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: hmm i think that should be fine,not sure though
<Duskao> or4n9e why are you so into 4.4? you could try Kubuntu 10.04 in a vbox, or 9.10 with the 4.4 update in a vbox as well, it's still not overly stable.
<or4n9e> Duskao: I need for something to test (from work)
<daskreech> [GuS]: can't stay around but do you have any other problems with PyQt?
<or4n9e> Duskao: lucid currently is a no-go unfortunately as ubiquity is broken=no install and alternate dailies aren't available
<[GuS]> daskreech: i didnt tested it fullly, but so far with that and qscintilla
<[GuS]> so, example, eric stopped to work
<[GuS]> i think is more related to pykde
<[GuS]> which was compiled with other sip version
<Duskao> ubiquity is working fine in alpha 2.
<Duskao> I installed it in a vbox yesterday.
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: what happened to -f installe ?
<[GuS]> daskreech: i've rebuild the pyqt package but still have problems, so i think is related to sip and pykde (which for some reason affects pyqt)
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: for all that at least one X start is required and that's what I do not want to do
<or4n9e> I already had a terribly broken KDE4.3/KDE4.4 mix today while following the "official" install instruction at kubuntu.org
<Duskao> or4n9e be sure to try 10.04 alpha2 cause ubiquity is working fine now.
<or4n9e> Duskao: I tried post-daily lucid = installer crashed
<Duskao> if running 9.10 stick with 4.3 for now.
<Duskao> odd
<or4n9e> Duskao: alpha2 announcement states that ubiquity isn't able to partition .. I mean WTF?
<or4n9e> lol
<or4n9e> so, for now, although this would be awesome, lucid is out of game
<Duskao> lol, well I suppose that would be a problem, as I said it worked fine in a vbox, it didn't really need to partition, just format the file ssytem and install I guess.
<or4n9e> Duskao: I see. I unfortunately need to manual partition and the announcement states that exactly that is broken
<mbana> why don't my mouse back and forward buttons work on file browser
<Duskao> hmmmm.
<or4n9e> and in post-alpha2 daily build ubiquity doesn't even start
<or4n9e> tried it with today's build
<or4n9e> thus, it's karmic chroot time now
<Duskao> yeah, I'm just trying to think of other options.
<Duskao> probably
<Kovert> I have installed phpbb under kubuntu made the symlink from apache.config to /etc/apache2 but no go can sone one help me
<Kovert> I have used the repository to install
<Pici> Lucid questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Duskao> not really any other ways around it
<or4n9e> Duskao: the only remaining method that comes to my mind .. upgrading to 4.4 RC2 from a running KDE4.3 = forget it
<or4n9e> lost two hours with that already
<or4n9e> ;)
<Duskao> didn't work for you?
<Duskao> got a slow connection?
<or4n9e> Duskao: no, I had a terribly broken KDE4.3/4.4RC2 setup with two panels and KDE4.3 splash screen while following the instructions at kubuntu.org
<or4n9e> also putting ~/.kde aside only resulted in notifications in the top left corner and still a KDE4.3
<or4n9e> thus I start over now
<sythe> Anyone think the Kubuntu default network manager sucks?
<or4n9e> if only grub would be able to boot into "textmode" on first bootup
<shadeslayer> or4n9e: ok your on your own.... i *have* to get this rekonq package working :P
<or4n9e> shadeslayer: never tried that .. we can talk about this later (if I succeed with my journey)
<or4n9e> I think it's sufficient to call it a journey
<or4n9e> ;)
<Duskao> sythe actually I find it works great.
<or4n9e> brb .. unetbootin finished with 9.10 liveinstall
<Duskao> or4n9e sorry I couldn't be of any help, best of luck.
<Kovert> I have used the repository to install
<Kovert> I have installed phpbb under kubuntu made the symlink from apache.config to /etc/apache2 but no go can sone one help me
<eid> hey guys please i have a proplem with my wirless driver
<eid> how i can solve it
<Screamo_Smurf> what problem exactly
<prefrontal> i just typed 'svn up' and I got 'Password for default GNOME keyring'. i do not want my subversion auth managed by GNOME *anything*
<eid> the driver is not seen by the system
<prefrontal> this is also new behavior
<eid> and when i install itś package and then activate it , it is not activated
<Duskao> eid are you trying to install it through kpackagekit?
<eid> <duskao> it is called b43-fwcutter_012-1_i386.dep
<eid> i don know if it is kpackagekit
<Duskao> where did you get it?
<Duskao> and you mean .deb right?
<eid> yeah
<eid> duskao i installed it right now by the kpackagekit and it still doesn work
<Duskao> so where did you get the file? and what is it for exactly?
<shadeslayer> Duskao: i think its from the wiki
<eid> i get a long time ago and it worked for ubuntu but it doesn work for kubuntu
<Duskao> ok, I was just making sure that it is a trusted .deb.
<eid> duskao sure
<shadeslayer> eid: install via : sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<Duskao> is it meant for a gnome install?
<shadeslayer> kpk is not reliable :P
<Duskao> agreed
<Duskao> also you might need to get some gnome libs or maybe even gksu, or even the gnome keyring
<Duskao> once kpk is fully working properly ( can install packages) it should be decent.
<Duskao> also if it is a driver, there is a chance you might need to restart.
<Duskao> shadeslayer other then kpk's issues with packages why don't you like it? what do you generally use? CDI?
<shadeslayer> Duskao: yeah i usually use CLI,also it cant handle dist upgrades
<Duskao> well, dist upgrades are kind of an issue no matter how you look at it, but I had a feeling you are a CLI guy :D
<Screamo_Smurf> i just apt-get install everything :)
<shadeslayer> Duskao: hehe... im learning new stuff this week,im also learning to build packages,and python :P
<shadeslayer> Duskao: also im running irssi instead of konversation/quassel so yeah im kinda biased to CLI :P
<Duskao> sweet. Never done anything like that. I'm still fairly new to linux. Been about a year.
<shadeslayer> Duskao: me too :P
<Duskao> you rtorrent as well?? lol
<shadeslayer> Duskao: nah..
<Duskao> I like Gui's
<shadeslayer> Duskao: havent mastered it yet and ktorrent just works
<Screamo_Smurf> ktorrent sucks :(
<shadeslayer> Screamo_Smurf: the svn one doesnt :P
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> svn?
<Duskao> yeah, it does in the most case. The new ktorrent beta is really nice.
<Duskao> but the official for the time being seems to have a memory leak or something.
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf you have never used a svn?
<Duskao> you can also update ktorrent to the latest through a ppa on launchpad.
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<shadeslayer> Duskao: theres a PPA?
 * shadeslayer was thinking of uploading the beta for consumption on his PPA
<Duskao> yeah, well a ppa with ktorrent in it anyway.
<Screamo_Smurf> what is svn?
<shadeslayer> !svn | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<shadeslayer> !git | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<shadeslayer> Duskao: ktorrent also has a git repository :)
<idris> hey does anyone no how to uninstall ubuntu
<Duskao> it does?
<shadeslayer> idris: uninstall ubuntu as in?
<jzurk> hi.
<shadeslayer> Duskao: yeah on git.debian.net
<Duskao> hmmmm
<shadeslayer> Duskao: that was new info for me too :)
<idris> how do u uninstall it
<idris> ??
<jzurk> how to link in ubuntu-br?
<Screamo_Smurf> idris build a time travel machine and go back in time and tell yourself to never install it
<Duskao> idris why do you want to?
<idris> cuz i want to install the newer version and this old one is crap
<Duskao> idris are you reverting back to windows? or what do you want to do?
<shadeslayer> idris: uninstall ubuntu as in uninstall ubuntu and install kubuntu or nuke ubuntu
<Duskao> idris what version?
<Duskao> are you using?
<iconmefisto_> idris: just install over the partitions you're now using
<shadeslayer> idris: you can do a direct upgrade to 9.10 if youre running 9.0
<shadeslayer> *9.04
<idris> im using the one from like 2 years ago i want to install the 9.10 version
<Duskao> also, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> idris: ah.. just write a CD and install over the current kubuntu partition
<shadeslayer> !install | idris
<ubottu> idris: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shadeslayer> idris: amazingly like windows,ubuntu does not have a "Uninstall" option :)
<idris> than u guys
<Screamo_Smurf> shadeslayer even after lokking at that link im still gonna ask what is svn?
 * shadeslayer would actually be horrified at the idea
<shadeslayer> Screamo_Smurf: simply put? its a way to download source code,keep it up to date and build a app
<Duskao> idris if you have a bunch of important information on your HD then back up your /home folder. Then install the newest version of Kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu and then replace your home folder or important stuff with your backup and you should be good to go.
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf it's similar to a PPA, but you choose the version you want and you have to build it.
<idris> how do u install updates
<shadeslayer> Screamo_Smurf: youll need dev files etc to use it
<shadeslayer> idris: two ways : CLI or GUI
<Duskao> CLI
<Duskao> is generally easier for svn
<shadeslayer> idris: from cli : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> idris: from gui : press alt+F2 > type kapackagekit > upgrades section > mark all upgrades > apply
<Duskao> shadeslayer here is the ppa with ktorrent in it. https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
 * shadeslayer just needs the .diff.gz file :)
<Duskao> shadeslayer he isn't going to be able to upgrade his/her dist if he is using an older version of ubuntu then 9.04.
<Duskao> gonna pucker up his system.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Duskao: he can do : do-release-upgrade twice :P
<Duskao> you can do that?
<Screamo_Smurf> hey whats the lightest music player for kubuntu?
<Duskao> idris I would recommend downloading and reinstalling whatever ubuntu you want to use caues that is likely to cause havok on your system, plus with all the updates and stuff your will be downloading for the better part of a day
<archonkog> Question why when i install ubuntu wireless picks up but on kubuntu i can scan and everything but nothing happens ?
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf there are loads of light music players. None of them are overly heavy.
<Screamo_Smurf> eh
<Screamo_Smurf> sugestions?
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf what kind of music player are you looking for? Nice gui? Fully capable?
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<Duskao> Amarok is the main one for kubuntu, banshee is good, rhythmbox is good, exaile is good. Songbird is the one I use, but it's heavier I guess.
<Screamo_Smurf> wellll im running on a 800mhz system
<MarcoPau> hello I have problems playing videos like this one http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/il-garage-piu-piccolo-del-mondo/41767?video it flickers continuously
<Duskao> that should be more then enough for any of them, but I would probably say exaile.
<Screamo_Smurf> amarok is slow, exaile is slow, dont like rythombox, using songbird now
<slow-motion> hi
<Duskao> well, then lightest I can think of is GMP
<Duskao> but then you'll have to get all the gnome dependencies, and it's very basic.
<Screamo_Smurf> lol i saw an i in there for a second
<iconmefisto_> Screamo_Smurf: audacious is really light and fast
<Duskao> actually it's GMPC
<Duskao> oh yeah, forgot about audacious
<Screamo_Smurf> audacoius wont play anything
<Duskao> there ya go, better option then GMPC
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf audacious won't play? is your system a pure kubuntu? or did you install kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu?
<Screamo_Smurf> pure kubuntu
<Duskao> hmmm.
<iconmefisto_> lots of prefs in audacious to play with
<Screamo_Smurf> exaile wouldnt play untill i installed ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Duskao> I haven't used audacious for a while, but make sure you have it set for alsa
<Ahox> Hi, I would like to sync my data to another local partition. What are my best options?
<Ahox> Should be simple to use and preferably cronable
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf thats likely cause you were trying to play mp3's and you need the restricted extras and codecs to play them with ubuntu.
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf do you care if the media player is Qt, Gtk, Python?
<Ahox> csync2 looks nice, but absolutly overkill
<Screamo_Smurf> i only care that it works and is liite
<sythe> I have an issue where the resolution doesn't stay
<sythe> If I logoff, the resolution is reset to the default
<sythe> And I have to run KRandR
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf are you dedicated to KDE? cause KDE isn't exactly the lightest DE out there, seems a bit heavy for a 800mhz processor. That could be part of the issue with stuff opening slowly.
<sythe> Same thing with splash and login screen
<sythe> Can anyone help?
<Tm_T> Duskao: that cpu is just enough for KDE (:
<Duskao> sythe what are you doing when it changes resolution?
<sythe> I run Krandr
<Screamo_Smurf> Duskao it runs faster then gnome
<sythe> To change it to the correct one
<Duskao> Tm_T yeah I know it is, but like you said JUST enough.
<Tm_T> Duskao: no, I mean, it's well enough, not a problem
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf I'm not surprised at that, I'm thinking more along the lines of XFCE or LXDE.
<sythe> In system settings, it's set correctly
<Screamo_Smurf> only time i have problems is when im playing music
<sythe> Because it auto-corrects when I open-System Settings-Display
<iconmefisto_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dasen> has anyone tried deluge here?
<sythe> It doesn't help restarting the X
<dasen> its a bittorrent client
<sythe> I've tried it
<sythe> I've also tried xorg.conf
<sythe> But I messed it up and had to fix it from the terminal
<dasen> did you manage to work with the web frontend?
<dasen> oops, never mind
<iconmefisto_> sythe: do you have a xorg.conf file?
<sythe> Yes
<iconmefisto_> sythe: what version kubuntu?
<sythe> 9.10
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf well it could be lots of things then. Ever since iTunes became huge and ultra heavy weight for a media player, most others have followed along, just not as heavy. So as far as the best functioning MP's you have already tried them.
<iconmefisto_> so you created the xorg.conf yourself?
<Screamo_Smurf> yea i hated how much resources itunes took on windows, but at the same time i was addicted to it
<sythe> No, I didn't
<sythe> Both KDM and GDM have startup scripts that are executed when X is initiated. For GDM, these are in /etc/gdm/ , while for KDM this is done at /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup. In either case, you can paste in an xrandr command line string into one of these scripts. For GDM, try putting them right before initctl -q emit login-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm in /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<sythe> This process requires root access and mucking around in system config files, but will take effect earlier in the startup process than using .xprofile, and will apply to all users including the login screen.
<FloodBotK2> sythe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Duskao> There is another MP based on java I believe, might be Python, can't remember called Christine. You could give that one a try...
<sythe> How do you "set xrandr command in kdm startup scripts?
<sythe> you can paste in an xrandr command line string into one of these scripts
<iconmefisto_> sythe: there shouldn't be a xorg.conf file by default any more
<sythe> Really?
<sythe> There is
<sythe> How do I...
<sythe> you can paste in an xrandr command line string into one of these scripts?
<Screamo_Smurf> sythe there isnt on mine
<sythe> I upgrade from 9.04
<sythe> How do I you "paste in an xrandr command line string into one of these scripts"?
<iconmefisto_> sythe: if you have a xorg.conf, you can edit it to get the resolution you want
<sythe> No, I don't know how
<sythe> It's essentially empty
<Duskao> sythe unless you have installed proprietary video drivers for your system there shouldn't be a xorg.conf.
<sythe> I have installed Nvidia drivers
<sythe> So, yeah
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf check out http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/christine/
<iconmefisto_> doesn't nvidia driver have a settings program?
<sythe> What do I paste into the KDM startup script?
<sythe> Yes, the nvidia driver has a settings program
<Duskao> I tried it a bit ago and found it a bit unstable, but it might be better now, I can get you a ppa as well if you want.
<sythe> It fights with  KRAndR
<sythe> The Nvidia settings fights with KRandR
<Duskao> sythe your nvidia setting might be taking over a bit, ensure you have both set to the same resolution.
<sythe> Yep, same setting
<sythe> After KRandR runs at least
<sythe> It says the resolution is 53hz
<sythe> Which it definitely isn't
<sythe> It's like 80hz about
<sythe> Cause I've used a 60hz monitor
<Duskao> well that would be your refresh rate, and it's likely right.
<iconmefisto_> sythe: what resolution do you want?
<sythe> 1280 by 960
<sythe> Ok, I just changed the refresh rate in the Nvidia settings to 85hz
<sythe> It was at "Auto"
<iconmefisto_> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x960    <- that command should do what krandrtray does
<sythe> Where do I put it?
<sythe> Where in my xorg?
<iconmefisto_> sythe: type it in konsole
<Duskao> CLI
<sythe> Done
<sythe> Should I logoff and login?
<sythe> To test it?
<sythe> Or reboot?
<iconmefisto_> sythe: if it works as expected, then you can put it in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<sythe> In my System Settings-Display it's 101hz and in Nvidia it's 85hz
<iconmefisto_> sythe: so when you do the xrandr command, the resolution is OK?
<sythe> Yes, it doesn't change
<sythe> From the KRandR correct res
<Duskao> sythe if you can without removing your drivers you might want to get rid of your nvidia control centre
<sythe> But...Then how do I change my refresh rate above 53hz?!
<sythe> Cause that's the max in the system settings
<sythe> And my monitor isn't 12 years old
<sythe> Max 5 years old
<Duskao> is it an lcd?
<sythe> No, really expensive CRT
<sythe> I mean really expensive
<Duskao> ok
<Duskao> lol
<sythe> lol
<iconmefisto_> sythe: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x960 --rate 85
<Duskao> yep, what he said
<sythe> So, I just type it in konsole
<xrandr> I cannot help you adjust your screen resolution :D
 * xrandr is on strike :)
<sythe> Looks good
<sythe> So, how do I put it in start-up scripts?
<iconmefisto_> sythe: just add that line to /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<soee> hi
<iconmefisto_> sythe: kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<sythe> I have no kde4 file
<sythe> folder
<sythe> It seems
<sythe> It might be hidden
<sythe> Found it
<sythe> do I have to sudo?
<sythe> To edit
<sythe> it
<iconmefisto_> sythe: kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<iconmefisto_> or sudo nano
<Screamo_Smurf> Duskao i cant download it :/
<sythe> Where do I add the line?
<Tamagotono_> I am running 9.10 and need to find out how to reload modules after suspend.  can someone point me to a good place to learn this.
<Duskao> Screamo_Smurf add the ppa from here https://launchpad.net/~markuz/+archive/ppa
<iconmefisto_> sythe: at the end, on a line on it's own
<Duskao> then just sudo apt-get install christine
<sythe> At the VERY end?
<sythe> After everything?
<iconmefisto_> sythe: yes
<sythe> after ksplashx?
<sythe> ?
<sythe> Ok
<Duskao> as I said I haven't had much luck with it personally, but there are a bunch of people that really like it.
<marcosRz> guys
<sythe> I'll try it
<sythe> Saved
<marcosRz> Any way I can help with Kpackacgekit?
<sythe> And reboot...
<marcosRz> It's current state is horrible
<sythe> I'll tell you all if it works
<sythe> Doesn't work
<sythe> At all
<sythe> Nothing happens
<sythe> I'll try later
<Screamo_Smurf> Duskao where do i go to add ppa's?
<Duskao> your running 9.10 right?
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<Screamo_Smurf> nvm foun it
<Screamo_Smurf> i think
<Duskao> ok, just open up software sources. kpackagekit - settings - edit software sources. Then add  "ppa:markuz/ppa" in there without quotes
<archonkog> what is the wireless manager for kubuntu
<lyhana8_> hi, kwin and plasma-desktop crash since I install kde4.4-rc2 any idea ?
<lyhana8_> archonkog: network-manager
<Duskao> it's still a rc.
<Duskao> lyhana8_ it's still a rc, just report the bugs and crashes and hope it gets fixed for when it goes live.
<archonkog> lyhana8_, so how come on ubuntu wireless pickup and connect to wifi but not on kubuntu ?
<iconmefisto_> Duskao: add-apt-repository ppa:markuz/ppa
<dasen> has anyone tried deluge here?
<dasen> its a bittorrent client
<Duskao> dasen yeah, I have
<Duskao> iconmefisto_ ok.
<dasen> Duskao: did you ever try to use the web ui successfuly?
<Duskao> no, sorry I didn't like it very much so I gave up on it.
<lyhana8_> archonkog: I got some issue on kubuntu, the service doesn't start well, you can try: `sudo service network-manager restart`
<dasen> ok, what's the client u use?
<tiraele> Здрасти
<tiraele> Кодировка читабельна ?
<lyhana8_> Duskao: well I tried to go back on kde4.3.4 but the issue is still there :S
<archonkog> thanks
<tiraele> Hello, anybodi speaking Russian ?
<Screamo_Smurf> Duskao it chrashes
<Duskao> lyhana8_ what video drivers are you using? what are you trying to do when it crashes?
<lyhana8_> Duskao: it crashes at session start
<iconmefisto_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Duskao> every time?
<lyhana8_> Duskao: xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.99+git20100126.e5933fd7-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~karmic
<marcosRz> serious
<marcosRz> I mean why KPACKAGEKIT IS so horrible?
<marcosRz> It doesn't have 10% of Synaptic
<lyhana8_> Duskao: yep every time, even when I launch them from the console
<lyhana8_> marcosRz: use synaptic or the terminal then. I do agree with you, it lack some features :P
<adnyxo> i need some serious help
<marcosRz> some features?
<marcosRz> it lack all features
<marcosRz> debconf
<marcosRz> search
<marcosRz> views
<FloodBotK2> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcosRz> etc
<Duskao> it could very easily be a driver issue. what video card do yo uhave?
<Duskao> marcosRz then don't use it and download ubuntu software centre or use synaptic.
<adnyxo> i mounted a .img to my home dir and it wiped all my files
<marcosRz> It sucks
<marcosRz> :(
<marcosRz> It makes Kubuntu a side project
<Pici> !enter | marcosRz
<ubottu> marcosRz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Duskao> see I actually quite like kpk, but it does need some work.
<marcosRz> Seriously I hoped that Canonical actually care about Kubuntu the same way Ubuntu, but it doesnt
<lyhana8_> Duskao: an ati, I pasted the package name :  xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.99+git20100126.e5933fd7-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~karmic
<genii> adnyxo: When you un-mount the image your files should still be there
<lyhana8_> Duskao: it's an ati mobility X700
<adnyxo> how do i do that
<Duskao> there we go, thats what I was looking for.
<genii> adnyxo: What dir did you tell it to mount to? Just /home  or more like /home/yourusername ?
<adnyxo> home
<lyhana8_> Duskao: how could I downgrade to the previous version of a driver ?
<adnyxo>  /home
<Duskao> lyhana8_ do you have the most recent drivers?
<Duskao> why would you want to?
<Duskao> that likely won't help
<Duskao> do you have the x-swat ppa?
<iconmefisto_> adnyxo: sudo umount /home
<Duskao> it gives you the most recent stable open source drivers.
<adnyxo> ohmygod thank you so much
<adnyxo> im so stupid
<genii> adnyxo: Then: sudo umount /home    ... unless you had previously also had a separate partition for it
<Screamo_Smurf> lol...
<lyhana8_> Duskao: I upgraded them 2 or 3 days agp
<lyhana8_> Duskao: I got the xorg-edgers ppa
 * dasen is away: Ausente por agora
<lyhana8_> Duskao: the x-swat has older package than kubuntu 9.10
<Duskao> I'm not sure if the purge ppa is working, so I don't know if there is another way to rollback your open source video driver. Unless you remove the ppa, remove the radeon driver and then reinstall it from the ubuntu repos.
<Duskao> oh, so it does, my bad. Should have looked at that more closely, I don't use them.
<sakui> where is the xorg.conf file? I have Kubuntu 9.10
<lyhana8_> Duskao: you believe it's a driver issue, not a kwin or plasma package one ?
<Duskao> well it could be any of them
<iconmefisto_> sakui: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but you won't have one by default)
<sakui> Do I have to create it?
<Duskao> however it it quite likely that it's a kwin or plasma one as well becaues of the 4.4 rc2. however if it was happening with 4.3 as well then, it could be more.
 * dasen is back.
<Duskao> it's hard to say. Just have to trouble shoot. You could wait another couple weeks and put up with it till the next kde update it out and see if that helps.
<Screamo_Smurf> is there a good nintendo 64 emulator for kubuntu?
<lyhana8_> Duskao: I didn't thought about the X driver, I'll try to downgrade to previous version
<iconmefisto_> sakui: what's the problem?
<Duskao> I'm using the newest catalyst fglrx driver and I'm getting a crash every once in a while on 4.4 rc2 as well. So it's more likely to be a plasma or kwin issue, but it's hard to rule out the ati nonsense.
<sakui> iconmefisto_: How do I create my own?
<Screamo_Smurf> N64 emulaotr for kubuntu? anybody know of a good one?
<lyhana8_> Duskao: if it's a kwin/plasma issue it should have been drop when I rolled back to kde 4.3.4, or I did it wrong :S
<iconmefisto_> sakui: kill X and log in in terminal, then run: Xorg -configure
<iconmefisto_> sakui: then move the xorg.conf that is created to /etc/X11
<sakui> iconmefisto_: you mean ctrl+alt+bsp?
<iconmefisto_> sakui: that will REstart X. sudo service kdm stop  I think will work
<sakui> k
<genii> sakui: Drop to kdm, login to session type of console. sudo stop kdm    then Xorg -configure      or X -configure       then sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etcX11     then sudo start kdm
<Duskao> not sure what to tell you about that.
<genii> Bleh some typos. but you get the idea
<sakui> where is the global startup file?
<Duskao> between upgrading and rollbacks and ati drivers and all that fun, it's really tough to troubleshoot to a single point.
<slow-motion> n8
<genii> sakui: "global startup file" ?
<sakui> my linux skills are very rough.
<sakui> sorry
<sakui> in /etc/something/local
<iconmefisto_> sakui: it would help if we had a clue about what you're trying to accomplish
<sakui> I want to insert some commands at bootup.
<sakui> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<iconmefisto_> sakui: /etc/init.d/rc.local ? is that what you're looking for?
<sakui> yes thanks
<Tamagotono_> How do I write a script that will only be run on resume from standby.  I need to reload a module after resume for proper operation.
<iconmefisto_> Tamagotono_: just guessing, but you might try putting the script in /etc/acpi/start.d/ (and make sure it is owned by root, and executable)
<Tamagotono_> iconmefisto_: Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<|sysop|> I installed a package from source how to I keep apt from installing the deb version when I try to install related programs?
<genii> Pin with -1 priority
<|sysop|> ok cool thanks.
<dasen> so guys, what is for you , the reason for switching to kubuntu?
<|sysop|> I am used to editing the /etc/apt/preferences file. do I just create a file in /etc/apt/preferences.d ? and put it in there
<|sysop|> or can I just create a /etc/apt/preferences
<genii> |sysop|: /etc/apt/preferences is right, create if not there
<|sysop|> ok cool thanks.
<sakui> hmm...  when I reboot my system kubuntu 9.10 will not stay on 1440x900, is this a bug or what?
<sakui> oops
 * dasen is away: Ausente por agora
<genii> !away > dasen
<ubottu> dasen, please see my private message
<Tamagotono_> iconmefisto_: No love in /etc/acpi/start.d/  Looks like scripts in there are not run during resume from standby.  If you can think of anything else, I'd love to hear it.  Otherwise, I'll keep searching google.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> !res | sakui
<ubottu> sakui: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iconmefisto_> Tamagotono_: I was expecting to find /etc/acpi/resume.d/ but it doesn't exist on my install, which is why I guessed start.d/ instead
<Tamagotono_> iconmefisto_: Me too.  That is is the way it used to be but not any longer.  Trying to figure out how it is now being done.
<iconmefisto_> Tamagotono_: /etc/apm/resume.d/  ?
<Tamagotono_> iconmefisto_: How did I miss that!  Trying it now... Thanks!
<Daughain> Ok, back to trying to get flash streaming media qworking....
<Daughain> Or any streaming media for that matter....
<Daughain> Considering I am also trying to get ubuntu working. =)
<iconmefisto_> is the flash plugin not working? or is it the stream not downloading? what's wrong?
 * dasen is back.
<Daughain> Gimme a sec, rebuilt a bnch of it, need to see if that one site is still not working.
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: Ok, when I try to view this site: http://www.falcon-nw.com/    Something is not showing.
<Daughain> The main page shows fine, but when I go to look at their laptops, all I get is a bunch of boxes with a spinning circle in them.
 * Daughain sighs.....
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: just the laptops page? tried the other pages (desktops, about) ?
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: which browser you using?
<Daughain> firefox, and  esktops does the same thing, 'gallery' doesnt show any pics, but doesnt have the spinning circle, either.
<iconmefisto_> do you have a slow connection?
<Daughain> No.
<iconmefisto_> hmm
<iconmefisto_> you have the flash plugin from adobe?
<Daughain> No, used ubutnu-restrcted-ectras
<Daughain> Extras, even.
<iconmefisto_> that installs the adobe flash plugin
<iconmefisto_> 64bit?
<Daughain> OK, I wasnt sure if it used the adobe or not.
<Daughain> As far as I know, yes.
<genii> Daughain: Might want specifically kubuntu-restricted-extras instead of ubuntu-restricted-extras or xubuntu-restricted-extras, etc etc. So you get for instance the Konq flash plugin, etc
<Daughain> I only have konq on this system because removing it screws up the rest of the kde desktop. I refuse to use the thing.
<genii> (each flavour has it's own -restricted-extras package)
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> firefox is the default browser for ubuntu, which is why I use that restricted-extras package.
<Daughain> That way I get the right plugins for the browser I use.
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: if you have a 64bit install, there is a beta native 64bit flash plugin you can download from adobe website
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: uname -a  to make sure you're using 64bit
<Daughain> ubuntu is 64 bit, just wasnt sure about the plugins.
<iconmefisto_> the 32bit plugin should work, but I hear the 64bit beta one is quite good and apparently stable
<Daughain> It seems to work fine for everything else.....Just this one site is giving me problems, which is why I started asking.
<Daughain> Neat, abode site is being problematic too.....
<Daughain> Found it.
<daverag> Hey guys I'm often running into a problem where some process will use 100% cpu and nothing is responsive, sometimes if I'm lucky I can kill it but most of the time my computer needs rebooting. I know there was Runaway Process Catcher Applet in Kde3 but what about Kde4?   I really shouldn't have to reboot daily in this day and age :)
<Daughain> Which process?
<daverag> Mostly Chrome but sometimes its VirtualBox
<daverag> sometimes its ntfs-mount
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: did you hear the music on that site? maybe sound is slowing down the loading
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: Nope, never heard music either.
<Daughain> daverag: Ok, I cant help ya then....
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: well that may solve your problem. there's a settings button at the top left. click it to expand, then stop the player. navigating the site will probably be smoother when the music is off
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: top right, not top left
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: I shouldnt need to, I should be getting at *least* 4M down right now.....Closer to 8M down.
<daverag> I can't be the only one who runs into these problems, there should be a way to automatically kill processes which demand too much
<teilnehmer> daverag: any idea as to the cause? Is your system very slow? No swap?
<teilnehmer> wrond graphic drivers?
<daverag> The system isn't usually slow, but sometimes an app like chrome will monopolize the cpu and everything else goes extremely slow
<teilnehmer> sorry, I wasn't clear: Is your hardware very old, which might cause the system to be slow?
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: ;ve never had this issue before on any other sites.....Far as I know, at least.
<Daughain> daverag: I had an issue with firefox like that, and installing noscript solved it for me.
<daverag> No its a Quad-core 2.6 with 4 gb of ram
<daverag> But i want scripts ... :S
<Daughain> Something about the popups on some sites causing problems.
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: not too many sites are exclusively built with flash these days
<Duskao> does anyone here know how I can configure opera so I can use playdeb.net properly on kubuntu 9.10.
<daverag> I just thought there would be some kind of crash protection
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: I dont know that it is flsh causing the issue, honestly. I have no clue what it is.
<daverag> or cpu overloading protection rather
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: I cant control anything on that page. The sound never actaly loads, which is why I;m not hearing it, and the slideshow on the main page stalls after about 80sec.
<Mudassar> hello all
<Mudassar> hello kubuntu people
<Mudassar> somebody there ?
<Duskao> does anyone here know how I can configure opera so I can use playdeb.net properly on kubuntu 9.10.
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: maybe try disabling firefox extensions to see if one of them is causing the problem? eg noscript
<Mudassar> hello all genius people
<Mudassar> somebody will help me installing kubuntu from windows XP ?
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: DUH....
<Daughain> Mudassar: put the cd in the tray, and follow the directins??=)
<Mudassar> Daughain: My DVD Drive is not working, I need to install it from windows XP, I tried to use Wubi, but it doesn't show me the ext3 partition where I want to install kubuntu 9.10
<Daughain> wubi installs ubuntu *in* windows.
<aperson> Mudassar, wubi is only capable of installing ubuntu into a image file inside windows
<Daughain> Mudassar: Ok, you will need to lanboot via another system., or usb boot via thumbdrive.
<Mudassar> how can I install kubuntu from windows xp ? into a separate partition ?
<sourcemaker> Please help.... urgent... how can I downgrade KDE 4.4???
<Mudassar> my system doesn't support USB boot ... but I can boot from lan using PXE but how to get kubuntu 9.10 image so that I can install it using PXE
<Daughain> Mudassar: As far as *I* know, you cant.
<Daughain> Install into a dofferent partition from windows, that is.
<Mudassar> I have only option to install kubuntu 9.10 from windows xp on a separate partition ... what to do ?
<Mudassar> DVD Drive is not working
<Daughain> Lanboot from another linux box. Thats the solution I ended uo needing to use.
<Mudassar> I have another system with xp running on it ... xp is also on my laptop where I want Kubuntu
<aperson> Mudassar, dvd drive not working as in it doesn't work in windows, or it just doesn't work period?
<iconmefisto_> Mudassar: usb boot?
<Mudassar> USB boot is not supported by Toshiba Satellite ... :(
<Elumako> Howdy, folks. :)
<Mudassar> It is strange that there is a support for boot from FDD but there is not FDD in my laptop :)
<Daughain> Mudassar: Here's a link to get you started....;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<luci> Mudassar: go to cdimages.ubntu.com/netboot and find there a pxe image.
<iconmefisto_> Mudassar: this too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Daughain> iconmefisto_: Discabling noscript didnt help. =(
<Mudassar> I want to make sure one thing, actually I want to install kubuntu 9.10 which is using KDE environment ... is this Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) the same as Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: firefox -safe-mode   will start firefox will all extensions disabled. try that, just to eliminate themes/extensions as the fault
<Daughain> Mudassar: No, but that can be added after an ubuntu install has been done. Or, if using the seed install via lan, it will ask you which desktop environ you want to install.
<Mudassar> Daughain: what is seed install via lan ?
<Mudassar> Daughain: I got confused by "seed"
<Elumako> I don't even know what the difference is yet... I've been using Linux for all of, oh, 10 minutes now. ;)
<Daughain> Elumako: lol
<Daughain> Elumako: I feel the sae way alot. =)
<Elumako> My first (and certainly not last) n00b question: How in the heck do I get Adobe Flash installed...? :(
<Elumako> I'm getting an error message about the wrong system architecture.
<Kolia> !flash |Elumako
<ubottu> Elumako: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Elumako> You rock, thanks.
<Kolia> Elumako: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Daughain> Mudassar: Its a ubntu installer called pxelinux.0, installs the kernel, then asks you which desktop environ you want to use. You can choose kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, NR....
<Elumako> "free" in this case isn't referring to cost, but whether it's closed- / open-source, right?
<Daughain> Hey, DaskreeCH
<Elumako> Works great. Thanks. :)
<Kolia> Elumako: yep, right
<Daughain> Mudassar: Its classed as an alternate install method. Works fine, though.
<Elumako> Kolia: Thank you kindly for the little bit of clarity, heh.
<konraddo> hi, how to automatically mount NTFS partitions in Kubuntu 9.10? :)
<iconmefisto_> konraddo: install ntfs-config
<konraddo> ok, thanks
<Elumako> goto
<Elumako> Now to get my X-Fi sound card working. Wheeeeee. *deep breathes*
<Duskao> has anyone here upgraded to kde 4.4rc2?
<aperson> Elumako, mine works fine
<Duskao> and is anyone else having issues with apturl with it?
<Duskao> give playdeb or getdeb a try to see if it is working.
<Elumako> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` -- While trying to install X-Fi drivers; tosses me a few error messages.
<Elumako> "Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed" & "E: Couldn't find package uname -r"
<Elumako> I shall learn... eventually. :)
<iconmefisto_> Duskao: do you see this error with apturl? the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires API v6.0
<aperson> Elumako, mine 'just worked'
<Mudassar> Hello Daughain, it didn't help me to install Kubuntu 9.10 on a separate partition from windows XP
<Duskao> yeah, I got that error
<Duskao> http://pastebin.com/m9ce3aa8
<Mudassar> hello Daughain, it didn't help me to install kubuntu 9.10 on a separate partition from windows XP
<Duskao> brb
<iconmefisto_> Duskao: see if printer config works in systemsettings. I get the same error when I   kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde  from terminal
<Duskao> hmmm, ok
 * dasen is away: Ausente por agora
<Mudassar> hello people, please help me installing kubuntu 9.10 on a separate partition from windows xp
<iconmefisto_> Mudassar: what went wrong with the net install method?
<Duskao> seems to be working, but I don't have a printer setup
<Kolia> Elumako: type uname -a in console
<Mudassar> I couldn't find the image
<Kolia> to get your kernel version
<Mudassar> the links provided for me were no longer existing
<Kolia> and then you do: sudo apt-get install linux-header-<version>
<Duskao> as I said, brb
<iconmefisto_> Mudassar: there is a windows version of this. might be easier: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kolia> use the autcompletion to see the available packages (that is: start to type 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers' and hit "Tab" key to see the available packages starting with these words)
<Kolia> Elumako: ^
<olso> Hello world
<Daughain> Unetbootin requires usb boot options.
<iconmefisto_> Daughain: it can install to hard disk too, can't it?
<Daughain> Unet will install, but only if the mobo wil allow a usb boot.
<Daughain> OLder mobo's especially laptops dont have that option. =(
<Mudassar> there are two options in that for kubuntu using UNetbootin, 9.10_Live and 9.10_NetInstall, I need to install kubuntu 9.10 from windows ... which one should I choose ?
<Duskao> iconmefisto_ yeah I get the same error when trying to access printer settings that way.
<iconmefisto_> Duskao: but does the printer config window appear normally? I just get error messages in the window
<Duskao> not sure, never been to it before lol
<Mudassar> but again, it is not showing me ext3 partition where I have to install kubuntu 9.10 .... it is showing me C: drive of xp ... only
<Duskao> I haven't set up a printer in ages.
<iconmefisto_> Duskao: this is what I get: http://imagebin.ca/view/Vee-yR.html
<Daughain> Mudassar: UNless you have a partition alr5eady formatted in ext3, nothing is going to show it to you. Ubuntu currently formats to ext4.
<Daughain> Mudassar: Do you have another linux box?
<Mudassar> I have a partition formatted in ext3 already there ...
<Duskao> Yeah, got the same thing.
<Mudassar> one partition is ext3 that should show in UNetBootin
<aperson> Mudassar, windows cannot read ext, you won't be able to see it
<Daughain> Mudassar: dl whichever .iso you feel like using, use Alcohol 120, or aonther virual drive app and moubt the image in it, see f that will give you a dual boot option.
<Mudassar> how can I use UNetbootIn to install Kubuntu 9.10 on an ext3 partition
<Mudassar> ?
<aperson> Mudassar, the only way is to boot from some media
<Daughain> Mudassar: You cant, unlesas you have a USB boot option on your bios, which you have already said you dont have.
 * dasen is back.
<Daughain> Mudassar: You can try mouting the image on a virtual drive, and run the install that way/
<Mudassar> I can boot from PXE using LAN .... I just fixed the grub problem using this way ... now I need to install kubuntu 9.10 somehow, because I don't have any external media or drive
<Mudassar> only LAN
<aperson> then pxe is what you want to do
<Daughain> Mudassar: I gavwe you  link to get you start6ed on that.
<Mudassar> but where is the image for PXE installation for Kubuntu 9.10
<Mudassar> Daughain, that link has dead links
<Daughain> And, Iknow the link works, because I had to pull it up myself.
<Daughain> Which links?
<Daughain> I just used them about two weeks ago.
<Mudassar> that were given for the BootNet Images ...
<Mudassar> can you give me the link for the netboot image for kubuntu 9.10 that I can use with PXE ?
<Daughain> Justclicked on the karmioc link and up oppped the 'save file' box.
<Daughain> Using the link on the page I gave you.
<Mudassar> Can you paste that again ?
<Daughain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Daughain> Step #4, Te karmic link works fine.
<sithlord48> is anyone aware that the KFN is down again w/ "Service Unavailable"?
<Daughain> brb, need a drink./
<sithlord48> claydoh, KFN is down again just want to be sure whom ever is responcible for fixing it knows about it
<iconmefisto_> what's KFN?
<sithlord48> kubuntuforums.net :)
<Daughain> Mudassar: Find it?
<arnibal> Hi ! I'm new in Linux ! Can somebody help me ?
<sithlord48> arnibal, with what ?
<Mudassar> Daughain, which version of kubuntu is this ? this post doesn't show anything about the version
<Daughain> Mudassar: Its not kubuntu
<Mudassar> i need kubuntu 9.10
<arnibal> thanks ! at the moment i have not audio in firefox  ! with flash ! I read some webs and do sudo ... some ones and other plugins installing !
<Daughain> Mudassar: No you dont. You need to install a kernel. Once there, you can instLL YOUR CHOICE of desktop environment.
<Mudassar> ok then which version of Ubuntu is this ?
<arnibal> 9.10
<Mudassar> i need the latest version 9.10
<Mudassar> ok
<sithlord48> arnibal, you have sound in everthing other then firefox using flash?
<Daughain> Mudassar: Dunno, if you chose karmic, then, that is 9.10
<Mudassar> ok
<arnibal> yes amarok reads mp3 in other partitions !
<arnibal> i think not streaming
<Daughain> Mudassar: If you use that installer, it will prompt you as to which desktop you want. This is exactly how I installed kubuntu on one of my older laptops.
<arnibal> vbecause jamendo ... and other not
<sithlord48> arnibal, check to see if you have the package "pulseaudio" installed
<arnibal> in firefox ?
<Daughain> On this one I did it differently, do to more resources.
<sithlord48> arnibal, you can check in the add/remove program in systemsettings (or launch kpackagekit)
<Daughain> do==due
<Mudassar> Ok I am ready with PXE, let's hope things work fine, going to reboot ... thanks see you
<arnibal> sithlord48 I have 23 pulseauidio installeds
<arnibal> sithlord48, I have 23 pulseauidio installeds
<iconmefisto_> arnibal: in konsole: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<claydoh> sithlord48: how long has it been down?
<sithlord48> arnibal, i have started a private chat w/ you do you see it ?
<NightCor3> how this dock called http://up196.siz.co.il/up1/tumlmdnzrtlw.png ? :(
<arnibal> yes now !
<sithlord48> claydoh, first noticed at work a few hours ago
<sithlord48> arnibal, ttu there...
<claydoh> sithlord48: I will see if I can get hold of anyone, though I am sure the other mods are already on it
<sithlord48> claydoh, who would be the correct ppl to contact i noticed you so your the one i told :)
<NightCor3> how this dock called http://up196.siz.co.il/up1/tumlmdnzrtlw.png ? :(
<claydoh> OS is the owner, but the other mods (who are online far more often than I) probably have already done that
<sithlord48> yea i noticed OS is never on...
<claydoh> he is busier than i am it seems, tho I often don't log in and don't show
#kubuntu 2010-01-27
<sithlord48> claydoh, my job makes me work when they need me to other wise im just at the shop on the forum..
<sithlord48> perhaps one day i might have as many posts as mr. dibl but thats a lot.. lol
<claydoh> sithlord48: it has taken me years to get to as many posts as I have :) and i don't have many
<sithlord48> yea i know i just started getting more cause i am on all day, and if i can help i try too
<claydoh> sithlord48: you do a good job, too :) many thanks for that
<sithlord48> claydoy, /bow thank you
<Alarm> my laptops (monitor i guess not vga) coes with a resolution 1240x800 (max) ,is it possible to add a higher resolution somewhere ?
 * dasen is away: Ausente por agora
<dave55> one question about the netbook version
<dave55> can top menu bar be showing all the time? thx
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> the microblogging plasmoid asks for my password every 5 minutes. even if I say remember password. Can I prevent that?
<maco> give it the right password next time?
<Izinucs> Is there a way to put a program shortcut on a panel.
<aperson> Izinucs, yep, just add a launcher
<Izinucs> aperson: as a widgit?
<aperson> Izinucs, a widget, yes
<Izinucs> aperson: that would be Lancelot?
<wizkoder> maco: I entered my email and password like on the page. Does the plasmoid have problems with that? Mean do I have to use the username?
<maco> yeah use the username
<aperson> Izinucs, no, just drag an app from your menu
<Izinucs> aperson: ah so easy I missed it.. :/
<Izinucs> aperson: I was expecting something more like.. right mouse click .. add launcher.. enter program name and find appropriate Icon .. etc etc etc
<aperson> Izinucs, there is a widget for launchers (everything is a widget, btw)
<aperson> lancelot is not that though
<aperson> I'd take some time and go through your available widgets and see what you can add :)
<Izinucs> k.. got 'em all configured.. fast and easy.. thanks aperson.  I've looked at the widgets.. some are easy to know what they are .. others are a bit more mysterious.. new to kde but been on gnome for 5 years..
<werfact> what are some nice gadgets to make it a linux media player? i was thinking psp, but maybe there is something better?
<aperson> Is there a way to get rid of activities?  It's horribly slow and I don't use them
<jepong> anyone using KDE SC 4.4 RC2 here? just want to confirm if you also cant add the battery and device widget to the system tray
<Izinucs> What tool do I use to log into another machine on my LAN.. (not samba.. I know about that.. ) .. do I have to do it through dolphin? or is there a "remote server login" appelate?
<jepong> im using msi wind u100
<aperson> Izinucs, define 'log in'
<Izinucs> aperson: just to access a share on another computer.
<jepong> i think what he means is he want to remote access another pc
<aperson> jepong, I realize this, there are many ways to do this.
<jepong> like grab the screen
<Izinucs> jepong: no.. just access a shared folder
<aperson> jepong, we can let Izinucs speak for their self :)
<aperson> jepong, I usually use sshfs or scp
<aperson> err
<aperson> Izinucs, *
<Izinucs> dolphin has a "Network" icon for access.. just wondering if there is anything else.. it's a windows machine that I need to get into
<aperson> Izinucs, well, samba *is* the way to go then
<Izinucs> as the protocol.. no problem.. I can see I've gotta make some changes anyway to samba
<Izinucs> bbl  chore to do after rug cleaning
<aperson> I don't see what your issue is?
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, Q: I'd like to check my xorg.conf to tune my nvidia someone know a good resource with hints?
<aperson> Fanfare, why are you editing it manually?
<aperson> nvidia-settings should be able to do everything
<Fanfare> aperson: i usually have twinview enabled... nvidia-settings creates xorg.conf. i plan to record some kde 4.4 desktop effects so i just want to check its really set optimal...
<Fanfare> for the recordings i have to set twinview of and set a low resolution...
<aperson> Fanfare, nvidia-settings can do all of that
<aperson> I personally would find it easier to go through that than editing the file directly
<Fanfare> aperson: my initial xorg.conf was created using nvidia-settings, thought there might be some tricks...
<aperson> Nothing really that it can't do for you
<aperson> if you want to do some hackish things, sure
<aperson> anything else, you're just making things harder for you
<Fanfare> aperson: ok, well just something that might be common but not set by nvsettings ...
<aperson> there isn't really anything you *can't* set, unless you have some really specific requirements and your hardware isn't properly detected
<aperson> but that generally isn't the case
<Fanfare> ok, then i simply use nvidia-settings to creade my recording xorg.conf... easy enough :-)
<aperson> the one thing I had to hand edit for
<aperson> was to use twinview and xinerama
<aperson> which you generally don't do
<Fanfare> but that can do nvidea-settings too...
<aperson> I've never been able to use both at the same time
<aperson> ie: have one big desktop across two monitors
<Fanfare> aperson: ? well, i use it atm... GeForce 5700
<aperson> I have a 8600
<aperson> Fanfare, does your logon screen appear on one screen, both, or in the middle?
<Fanfare> aperson: and nvidia-settings cant set your xorg to use twinview? make your desktop like 2x1280x1024?
<aperson> it can
<Fanfare> it apeares on the primary monitor
<aperson> mine appears in between both
<aperson> because I have one big 'span'
<aperson> you have just twinview
<Fanfare> I'll post my xorg.conf!?
<aperson> I know what you have
<aperson> you *don't* have it set up as I have mine
<aperson> you have a desktop with a display added on, it's treated as two monitors
<aperson> my two is treated as one
<Fanfare> iirc if i move my mouse to the secondary monitor before the login apears its shown there...
<Fanfare> mine too, at least in krandrtray...
<aperson> yeah, you're just using twinview
<Fanfare> so, whats the benefits in your setup then?
<aperson> compiz works on both screens
<Fanfare> a ok...
<aperson> and you can drag windows back and forth with no problems
 * avihay is searching for a music player
<Fanfare> i dont use compiz but kwin effects on both...
<Fanfare> well, i can do too...
<Fanfare> avihay: not happy with amarok?
<avihay> no, too many stupid bugs
<Fanfare> avihay: hope u reported them then...
<avihay> it sometimes stops playing after songs, and the only way to make it work is to select another song from the playlist
<aperson> yes, but did you report it?
<avihay> I can't reproduce the bug, so I don't see too much point in reporting it
<avihay> the way I stopped the bug from happening this time was to let amarok do nothing for 6 hours (or in other words, I was away from the computer, and no it's solved)
<avihay> no->now
<Izinucs> strange while in Dolphin after clicking the network icon, then either Network or Samba Shares nothing show except my machine.. however when I "Add Network Folder" and enter an IP address.. BANG.. I'm looking at the folders on another machine.  I'm curious why I couldn't see it by using the samba share icon or Network icon? (other machine is WinXP)
<Daughain> How do I get my wireless to be active again?
<APERSON> Izinucs, it depends on if you can discover the windows computer or not
<Izinucs> APERSON: it has been and still is discoverable on my 8.10 gnome install  (gad that scentence sounded like Spock)
<marcosRz> anyone here uses kmail?
<marcosRz> I'm with a problem
<Izinucs> marcosRz: yep.. some.. what's up
<marcosRz> the problem is that by default KMail doesnt show messages on HTML, which is fine, but I can't see to find a option to allow for example a certain message to be show on html
<marcosRz> for example --> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7854/imagem2ks.png
<Izinucs> marcosRz: in the body of the email at the top there is typically some text basically stating to see the html you have to "click here"..
<marcosRz> where?
<marcosRz> can you send me a screenshot?
<marcosRz> I can't find
<Fanfare> !imagepaste
<Fanfare> !pastebin
<Izinucs> If I can figure out how to screen shot the window.. CTRL+PrtScn doesn't seem to work
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Izinucs> marcosRz: how do I get a screenshot in kde of a window?
<Daughain> Can someone tell me the file to edit so I can get my wireless active again?
<marcosRz> if prt scrn not working, run ksnapshot
<lord-rahl> anyone know of a way to tell kontact to expand all message by default? I look all over but maybe i missed it.
<Izinucs> marcosRz: http://imagebin.ca/view/SB8vOWQ.html
<lord-rahl> Daughain, Whats up
<Daughain> lord-rahl: I dont remember which file t5o edit to switch my wireless from inactive to active.
<marcosRz> damn I dont have that
<marcosRz> whats your kmail version
<marcosRz> kmail -version
<marcosRz> 1.12.4
<Izinucs> 1.12.2
<lord-rahl> Daughain, did you remove network-manager?
<Izinucs> from 9.10 release
<Izinucs> marcosRz: it's gotta be buried in the setup menu's someplace
<Daughain> I might have.=) But, Inknow there is a way to do it from cli, which means there has to be a conf file of some kind to edit as well. And, since eth0 is working, the file is still there.
<marcosRz> damn
<marcosRz> :(
<marcosRz> I can't find
<dthacker> Since Amarok2 ate all my music tags,  could I get a recommendation on a good KDE4 music tagging utility
<lord-rahl> Daughain, network-manager over writes /etc/network or networks/interface
<marcosRz> I had to click on the html on atachment
<marcosRz> than I have this windows Izinucs
<marcosRz> thanks
<Daughain> lord-rahl: I'll look thorugh /etc/network...
<dthacker> Daughain: /etc/networks/interfaces
<lord-rahl> Daughain, sorry I dont mean to send private
<Daughain> dthacker: Thanks..
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Hunh??
<lord-rahl> Daughain, nm
<Daughain> OK, I gotta ask, what is this loopback thing, dthacker??
<dthacker> Daughain: That's an interface for applications that want to talk to local host.  It should always be there.
<Izinucs> marcosRz: where did you find the option?
 * dthacker mumbles rude things about amarok2
<marcosRz> I just clicked on the html part (attachment() in the bootom and it appeared
<Izinucs> marcosRz: you might look at your default "views" to see if there is a different one that would give you the option like in mine..
<marcosRz> Izinucs: with your tip I got the html \o/
<marcosRz> thanks Izinucs
<Izinucs> You're welcome :)
<Daughain> Ok, this is getting irritating........Why will knetworkmanager not connect to my wifi?
<Fanfare> Daughain: i do get irritated by key or Passphrase when connecting to wlan too...
<Daughain> Fanfare: No, as in, wireless is enabled in knetworkmanager, I just rebooted the router, again, And, still, it will not acknowledge or connect to, wifi.
<lord-rahl> Daughain, when you clink on the network manager and choose 'Connect To Other Network' does any network show?
<Daughain> Network Tools tells me wlan0 is inactive.
<Daughain> Yeah, mine. =)
<Daughain> I know the wifi is working, since my netbook has been on it all day with no problrms.
<lord-rahl> Daughain, I dont mean to ask a stupid ? but is the wireless card on by the switch or alt + F?. meaning I had fought with this before forget to enable the card on the laptop switch
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Hardware switch has never worked, and alt+ f has never worked either.
<Daughain> Dont thikn I set up any hotkeys, onestly.
<Daughain> wifi has never had this issue before..
<Daughain> Wonder if I might be missing a dependency?
<lord-rahl> Daughain, have you look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137780&page=3
<Daughain> I think I lost a dependency somewhere....
<lord-rahl> Daughain, or this one fix my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309605&highlight=ath9k
<Daughain> lord-rahl: My wifi has worked fine until today. I uninstalled a few things, and am beginning to think some dependency, or something got lostb as well.
<pookito> dudes, good evening.  is kubuntuforums.net down? or was is it no longer working?
<pookito> so do anyone know?
<Daughain> Ubuntuforums is up, that much Inknow.
<Fanfare> i dont know kubuntuforums.net but its down...
<Fanfare> .net is down
<pookito> I know, but for some reason ubuntuforums is not leting me post or create a new post.
<APERSON> Is there a way to get rid of activities?  It's horribly slow and I don't use them
<lord-rahl> Daughain, you could try 'sudo apt-get -f install network-manager-kde' that should force reinstall the network-manager
<lechevalier> je suis denis lechevalier de doullens france
<APERSON> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lechevalier> ok
<lechevalier> understood
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Yeah......Kinda hoping to not have to....
<lechevalier> bonjour à tous
<lechevalier> je suis denis.lechevalier@msn.com 80600 doullens france
<Daughain> lechevalier: Ummmm...And?
<Izinucs> What's the commnad to restart samba..?  sudo service smb or samba doesn't work.
<maco> Izinucs: did you forget the word "restart" at the end of those commands?
<maco> lechevalier: anglais
<Izinucs> maco: no.. sorry just didn't include it in my question
<maco> oh
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<APERSON> sudo service sama restart
<basheer> hello all
<basheer> it has been a log time since I have been here
<lechevalier> je suis picard de souche normande
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: tried that too.. "sudo /etc/init.d/samba: commnad not found
<basheer> anyone here good at php scripting?
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: I thought samba was installed.. found a smb.conf earlier that I looked at.. but I just installed samba and smbfs as if they weren't there at all.
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, then samba not installed. samba the server part smbfs is install by default so you can browse windows shares 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: thats what I did just before my last post.. I also included smbfs which wasn't installed by default on my system despite being able to add a network folder to Dolphin.. I find that strange
<lord-rahl> Daughain, I am not sure then. i not sure what would cause this. when you installed kubuntu did you make a separate partition for your home drive
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, :) seen that as i hit enter
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Firstly, I installed kubuntu-desktop from gnome, I wonder if my problem might be in gnome....???
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: what's also weird now.. I still can browse the LAN and see windows shares.. I can add them with IP addresses but they aren't broadcasting or discoverable..
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: sorry.. I still *can't* .. etc.
<lord-rahl> Daughain, that possibale login to gnome session and see if it works
<Daughain> Gimme a few....
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, you still cant restart samba or broswe by name?
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: restarting samba works now that it's installed :) .. browse by name .. nope
<Fanfare> Izinucs: have u installed kde-zeroconf?
<lord-rahl> lzinus, install winbind 'sudo apt-get install winbind'
<avi_> hey, quick question, how do I fully uninstall Kubuntu? I installed it via sudo-apt-get-install kubuntu-desktop
<Izinucs> Fanfare: if it doesn't come stock then no.. I'm converting from gnome to kde (seperate install) .. I'll take a look and see if it's installed
<Izinucs> Fanfare: zeroconf was installed as default
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, are you tring to mount or just broswe them
<Zybeon> hey guys, was wondering if I could get some help installing grub
<Zybeon> installed kubuntu and at the very end it gave me an error saying grub couldn't be installed
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: mostly browse.. to mount I think I have to add a line to fstab
<lord-rahl> Zybeon, can you get to the cmd
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Hard to say, it seems I have the same issue in gnome as in de...
<Daughain> kde, even.
<Zybeon> I am in the live cd right now, tried alot to get grub to install, but having problems as I have a nvidia raid so I can't just use /dev/sda1
<lord-rahl> Daughain, hhhmmm dude I dont know. If your home is backup I would just reinstall back up .local .kde .config then put them back so you dont have to reconfigure your apps again
<Zybeon> lord-rahl, I am in the live cd right now
<Daughain> Getting close to sleep time for me.....May have to deal with this tomorrow...
<lord-rahl> Zybeon, I sthat raid support by the kernal?
<lord-rahl> I know me to
<lord-rahl> sleep
<Daughain> And, if I can avoid it, I would really like to *not* reinstall, yet again.=
<Daughain> =)
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, you should be able to browse by name to mount you need to do it buy Ip.
<Daughain> One more cup of coffee and bed....
<avi_> hey, quick question, how do I fully uninstall Kubuntu? I installed it via sudo-apt-get-install kubuntu-desktop
<Daughain> Darn, I dont remember..
<lord-rahl> avi_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349780
<avi_> ah, excellent.
<Daughain> Use synaptics and choose 'complete removal'.
<avi_> @ daughain i tried that
<avi_> but theres 25+ packages
<Izinucs> lord-rahl: by name meaning I open Dolphin, click the Network Icon on the left, click either Network or Samba Shares and I should see listed share machines on the LAN?  .. doesn't work
<avi_> i just wanted a single thing to kill ALL kubuntu traces
<Daughain> avi_: More than that if you install the way I do.=)
<Zybeon> lord-rahl, I have ran 9.04 just fine before. it is detected in the installer. I set up a few partitions. I have 4x 500gb drives in raid5. 100gb ext4. 10gb swap 100gb NFTS. and some 1k+ as FAT32 as data
<Izinucs> !puregnome | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Daughain> Purge!!!! That was the command I couldnt remember. =)
<avi_> right; thats what lard-rahl's link suggested.
<Daughain> OK, off for coffe.
<Izinucs> avi_: so copy and paste it in a terminal.. one step.. make sure you have gnome installed though
<avi_> Well I can't copy; im typing this on a different computer, but yeah, i instealled Ubuntu first, wanted to try Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Fluxbox, but didn't like any of them.
<Zybeon> lord-rahl, what makes it difficult is my drive is /dev/mapper/nvidia_afeigibi
<lord-rahl> Zybeon, I am not sure I think they updated grub in 9.10 maybe someone can corret me
<Izinucs> grub2
<avi_> Working... looks good guys; thanks.
<Izinucs> bubuy
<Zybeon> lord-rahl, I mounted the drive used chroot to get in it and tried installing it that way but said grub wasn't install of course and I couldn't install it like that.
<Zybeon> doing "sudo grub" then "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns a could not be found
<lord-rahl> Zybeon, only thing I can suggets is install the server see if you can get it going. boot in a live cd and grub not install on the local hard drive. I am not sure what can be done. I am know way and expert on grub so take what i say with a grain of salt
<lord-rahl> lzinucs, so you can not see the server name in Dolphine when you click on samba shares?
<Zybeon> I am going to just try using the entire hd and let it auto config to see if it actually does work then go from there. thanks though. just hoped to find someone with the same problem that fixed it
<f4000> 周五见吗
<Daughain> f4000: No thanks.
<Daughain> lord-rahl: I know there is a way to set wlan0 as active from cli, I just dont remember what the command is.... =(
<lord-rahl> Daughain, there sudo if-up wlan0
<Daughain> lord-rahl: NOt the one I learned, but lets try it. =)
<lord-rahl> ifup
<Daughain> lord-rahl: "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. =( Guess I deal with it tomorrow.
<lord-rahl> do a ifconfig -a
<lord-rahl> see what it called then do ifup ??
<Daughain> Its called wlan0.
<Daughain> I need to edit wlan0=wlan0 to wlan0=IP, if I remember right.
<scunizi> someone please highlight me so I can see if my irssi script is working.
<lord-rahl> Daughain, this page my help http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsecur/article.php/3594946
<Daughain> lord-rahl: Thats a neat page, but doesnt help me, unfortunately.
<pookito> So, my question is, can I uninstall kde from kubuntu and leave gnome on the hard drive, and if I do that, what package should I uninstall to get rid off kde?
<kajje> hi
<pookito> hi
<pookito> is anybody here for some help?
<kajje> mm you dont speak spanish?
<kajje> do you speak spanish?
<kajje> nada !!! hah HXD
<pookito> a little
<pookito> send me a direct message and I can talk to you in spanish
<pookito> send me a direct message and I can talk to you in spanish
<Duskao> hey, does anyone know how to rollback kde to 4.3 from 4.4rc2?
<iconmefisto> has anyone here ever tried to make a kde4 plasma widget? is it something I could do as a learning exercise? (I have not much coding experience beyond html)
<Duskao> sorry, nope
<Duskao> do you know how to revert back to kde 4.3 from 4.4?
<iconmefisto> Duskao: I don't know how successful it would be, but you could remove all kde packages, change your apt sources back, clear out the apt .deb archives, then install kubuntu-desktop again
<Duskao> how can I restart the xserver? ctrl + alt + backspace isn't working anymore.
<iconmefisto> Duskao: you can enable ctrl-alt-bsp in systemsettings
<Duskao> where in system settings?
<iconmefisto> country/region & language, kbd layout, enable keyboard layouts, and in advanced tab, "key sequence to kill the X server"
<Duskao> ok, thanks
<iconmefisto> hard to find
<Duskao> seems to be lol
<Duskao> wonder why they dropped that?
<iconmefisto> new users probably accidentally doing that and thinking something is wrong? my delete and backspace keys are right next to each other
<Duskao> perhaps
<Duskao> thanks a bunch
<iconmefisto> no prob
<Duskao> you get your printer stuff working?
<iconmefisto> no
<iconmefisto> printer is set up ok, but I wanted to figure out the error
<Duskao> still quite a few bugs with 4.4 that need to be rectified for this to be a rc2 don't ya think? or is this just how kde works?
<iconmefisto> yeah, lots to fix. since kde4, it seems things are terribly buggy, then almost everything is fixed and/or improved, then more bugs, and so on
<Duskao> hmmm, well I think they are going a good direction anyway.
<Duskao> lots of little things that make it feel alot more refined and up to date.
<Duskao> you been getting many xserver crashes?
<iconmefisto> yeah, just not bulletproof like kde3 was just yet
<Duskao> or plasma crashes?
<Kage> Night!
<Duskao> I only tried kde 3 a couple times, I actually hated it. I went gnome and became a gnome fanboy lol, but then got sick of it. Seems like it's stuck in a time warp.
<iconmefisto> I'm using ati open source driver, and X never crashes. plasma crashes sometimes, when I'm trying new panel widgets or something
<Duskao> well, catch you later. Gonna try to do a bit of gaming.
<iconmefisto> I haven't really ever given gnome a fair chance. I'll have to force myself to try it for a few months
<iconmefisto> ok, see ya
<Duskao> later
<Duskao> well, I think I gimped more then just a couple things with the kde 4.4 upgrade
<Duskao> my gaming went down the pooper as well lol
<Duskao> reinstalling kubuntu over top, hope it works.
<Duskao> hope I have learned my lesson this time :D
<iconmefisto> so you're reinstalling from scratch? or installing kubuntu-desktop?
<BenPA> Hi all ...has anyone else one had this problem ... installed kubuntu 9.04 on Dell inspiron 2650 and kernel 2.6.28-17-generic will not load but 2.6.27-16-generic will
<iconmefisto> probably many people have had that kind of problem
<iconmefisto> do you need the 28-17 kernel for any particular reason?
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  is there a fix or can I uninstall 28-17
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  not at the moment but I guess I found the wall for the last upgrade for this machine I am guessing
<iconmefisto> there is quite possibly a fix. you could google the kernel no. and maybe some of your hardware?
<iconmefisto> how far does it get in the boot process?
<silv3r_m00n> i want to disable these popups >> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3108/snapshot1c.png
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  I changed the boot order in the menu.lst so 27-16 boots first
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  it list the boot info then freezes the (hd 0,0) etc
<iconmefisto> BenPA: well the easiest thing to do is ignore that kernel, maybe try it again if there is an update to that kernel
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  ok, do you think I should report it? I know others have reported issues but it appears this is the point where something changed
<iconmefisto> I remember having problems with some kernels in jaunty, but in karmic (with more recent kernels) they have all worked, same hardware
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  well due to grub2 and ext4 issues I have not been able to upgrade or even install the newest version
<iconmefisto> BenPA: I suppose reporting it is the right thing to do. but you'll probably need to gather info about it to be useful to anyone
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  ok thanks
<iconmefisto> BenPA: I upgraded from jaunty and it kept ext3 and grub. I had to manually install grub2
<iconmefisto> BenPA: so you tried upgrading to karmic and it failed?
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  I could not even get past the startup ... even to install this back onto this laptop I had to install 8.10 then upgrade to 9.04 then I ran into this kernel issue
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  yes, and it hosed my laptop
<iconmefisto> ok
<iconmefisto> is it an old laptop?
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  dell inspirion 2650 from 2002
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  I upgraded memory to 512 recently
<titan_ark> can anything be done regarding the power management not detecting the battery after recovering from sleep?
<Dhraakellian> !restrictedcodecs
<Dhraakellian> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dhraakellian> thank you, bot
<silv3r_m00n> how do i disable these folder popups > http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3108/snapshot1c.png
<iconmefisto> BenPA: when I did my upgrade to karmic, I tried to be as cautious as I could. I killed X, and did  do-release-upgrade in terminal, then rebooted to log in normally
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  ok, I wanted to just upgrade like I had in the past
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  no special steps
<BenPA> iconmefisto:  thanks for your help
<TheKro> how do I exit the packagekit daemon?  It has the package database locked, but it breaks when it's trying to update...
<iconmefisto> TheKro: ctrl-esc and search for packagekitd in the list, and kill it
<TheKro> iconmefisto: I would prefer to exit it, rather than just kill the process - I know how to do that.
<TheKro> iconmefisto: killing the process can leave your package db corrupted
<iconmefisto> TheKro: systemsettings, advanced tab, service manager
<iconmefisto> kpackagekit service ??
<Dhraakellian> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheKro> iconmefisto: thank you.
<silv3r_m00n> me on 9.10 , i see quanta plus in synaptic , can i install it , it wants to install some kd3 libs
<silv3r_m00n> is it fine to install kd3 libs on kde 4 ?
<avihay> silv3r_m00n: yes, the package maintainers make sure that there are no conflicts between packages
<jschall> anyone here have a logitech g15?
<Fleck> how can i disable ipv6? ipv6 seems to be compiled in kernel, blacklisting didn't help
<upgrayedd> whats a hacking help channel??
<upgrayedd> please
<upgrayedd> how do i find channals?
<jussi01> upgrayedd /msg alis help list
<upgrayedd> what
<rethus> how can i disable the popup-messages if i movve over a folder in kmail?
<jussi01> upgrayedd: type that in your IRC client
<jussi01> like
<iconmefisto> rethus: from memory, you can right-click the folder and get a menu
<jussi01> /msg alis help list
<rethus>  iconmefisto: but need i to set it for each folder?
<rethus> i want set it for all my folders
<iconmefisto> rethus: can't remember. maybe right-click the top section just above the mail folders?
<rethus> iconmefisto: no option on kontextmenu which would do this
<iconmefisto> maybe something in kmail settings? or maybe even in systemsettings. was that behaviour just in kmail?
<mfed> Hi all. I found that KDE apps are extremely verbose when started from a terminal.  Can I somehow suppress these annoying log messages?
<iconmefisto> rethus: well that expanding folders behaviour seems to work in dolphin, so I would look in kmail settings to find it.
<rethus> you can on starting this application :   kmail >> kmail.log should work
<rethus> iconmefisto: interesting... why in dolphin... doesn't this are completly own apps?
<iconmefisto> rethus: I thought if both dolphin and kmail don't expand the folders when hovering with the mouse, it must be a global setting in systemsettings.
<rethus> what u think, where have i to search for it?
<mfed> rethus: thx, redirection of stderr works but I thought about some more general solution. Explicing redirection on each startup is annoying too
<rethus> every startup... this wil cause in many spacewasting big logfiles... why u need this?
<silv3r_m00n> how do i disable these folder previews >> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3108/snapshot1c.png
<rethus>  iconmefisto: i have tryed and it work in dolphin to drag and drop and open subfolders.
<rethus> but not in kmail
<iconmefisto> rethus: I can't find anything in kmail settings. there must be a way
<rethus> me too, therefor i ask here... same problem with icons in kmail
<iconmefisto> mfed: if you don't want to create log files, you could do it like this: kate 2>/dev/null
<rethus> before i could only just click on the Icon in front off a new message to mar it as readed, or on a readed message to mar it as unreaded... now i have to use kontext >> mark message >> unreaded.
<rethus> i wonder why this great features away?
<iconmefisto> rethus: there is a way to change that. I'll see if I can find it
<mfed> iconmefisto: I know but I would like to avoid to call the redirection explicitly each time I run a kde app from konsole
<rethus> iconmefisto: i have try to modify the template, but didn't found a solution to get the icons clickable (some work... like thj Icon Importent) but other not
<iconmefisto> mfed: if you did do it, it might have unintended consequences. eg, scripts may not echo text to console when they need to and redirect the messages instead
<mfed> I suppose there should be some method to change logging policy for all kde apps but i can't google it
<rethus> mfed: write a small bash-script and give the application as parm1... into the script u do something like
<rethus> !#/bin/bash
<rethus> $1 >> mysyslog.log
<rethus> each time u call your script, the app would create your log
<rethus> or use $1 >> $2
<rethus> and set the name of the logscript as parm2
<iconmefisto> mfed: or you could make an alias. eg   alias qu="2>/dev/null"    so you could start programs like this: kate qu  (qu for "quiet"). I think that would work, and not to much to type
<mfed> iconmefisto: thx, it seems to be reasonable workaround
<mfed> rethus: thx, sounds good but I'll try the trick with alias first
<rethus> your welcome
<upgrayedd> anyone need help?
<upgrayedd> anyone need help?
<mfed> iconmefisto: alias works only with commands and doesn't work with variables. Thus I created a function :
<mfed> kate_q () { kate $* 2> /dev/null ; }
<upgrayedd> sorry i'm not a genius
<JuJuBee> I am looking to install a fresh OS on a server in my classroom. It is fileserver/web/sql/firewall etc.... Is there a way to migrate users to new install without having to manually re-create them (ie uid's and passwds)?
<iconmefisto> mfed: that would mean doing that for every program, wouldn't it?
<upgrayedd> JuJuBee: you have to got to the main drive and go into the host files and delete users
<JuJuBee> upgrayedd: what do you mean?
<JuJuBee> I found this article online http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-move-migrate-user-accounts-old-to-new-server/  is it accurate?
<upgrayedd> if you have any problems with my script please contact my creator at timhooty@hotmail.com
<iconmefisto> JuJuBee: it seems ok, but there's so much there, it would be easy to miss something. maybe ask on ubuntuforums to get an answer from someone who knows the details of how and where ubuntu currently stores user data. or just try it and see if it works? (and post the outcome on ubuntuforums for others)
<muhammed> welcome
<muhammed> and goodbye
<JuJuBee> iconmefisto: I think I will try it.  I will shrink my current / partition (have 61G free) and install new OS and try migrate.  /home is on /dev/sda2 so files are already taken care of... I can mount / on /OLD in new install and copy /var/www and the like over to new install...
<Applex> giorno a tutti
<Applex> Ho un piccolo problema con il player di kubuntu nella gestione dell'ipod
<Applex> chi pu? aiutarmi?
<teilnehmer> Applex, é un channel inglese. Please post in English.
<iconmefisto> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<teilnehmer> I would like to contribute by being in the IRC more often. Where do I find a list of reularly used !commands.
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi01> teilnehmer: ^^
<teilnehmer> thanks!
<teilnehmer> Hey, it's even your bot. Nice.
<teilnehmer> jussi01: If I enter a factoid that doesn't exist, will I spam the channel with the attempt or will only I see it?
<jussi01> teilnehmer: no, everyone sees it. but you can go to #ubuntu-bots to try things
<teilnehmer> Okay, that's good. Or I'll stick to /msg ubottu <factoid>
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: there?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: um just so that you know,i had to delete the old package from the repo due to some problems,youll have to reinstall rekonq to get the 0.3.33 rekonq package
<Daughain> shadeslayer: You know the command to reset wlan0 via cli?
<Daughain> Or, mebbe I should say to set it in the first place?
<shadeslayer> Daughain: reset as in?
<shadeslayer> Daughain: well you can do : sudo ifconfig wlan0 down : and then same command with down replaced with up
<Daughain> OK, lemme try that one. wlan0 is curtrently listed as inactive, trying to chiange that....
<Daughain> Somewhere there is a setting wlan0=wlan0, and I need to reset that to wlan0=IP.
<Daughain> And, I dont remember the command.....
<Daughain> Nor do I recall who helped me with it ast time.
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: thanks for the heads up :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: lemme know if everything goes fine :)
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: will do :)
<Iam> vim 에서 cpp 파일을 불러올때 어떤 명령어를 사용해야 하나요?
<alvin> Will the default search engine of Konquerer change in the next release?
<shadeslayer> alvin: its for ubuntu,nothing confirmed for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Iam: chinese?
<shadeslayer> !cn | Iam
<ubottu> Iam: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alvin> shadeslayer: Thank you. I can understand that Canonical wants revenue, but I'd rather just pay them instead. (btw, I'm really a Konqueror user. We tend to be ignored from time to time)
<shadeslayer> alvin: lol... i was wondering why you use konqueror :D
<shadeslayer> alvin: your donations << Yahoo revenue :P
<shadeslayer> alvin: no offence :)
<alvin> shadeslayer: Actually, the browser renders quite good and the features are ok. Launchpad is one of the sites (I visit) that do not render quite so well sometimes.
<shadeslayer> alvin: gitorious.org too :(
<Iam> shadeslayer님
<alvin> shadeslayer: Yes, probably :-)
<Iam> E486: 패턴을 찾을 수 없습니다: Test
<Iam> 라고 떠요
<shadeslayer> alvin: we get the OS for free,but its not actually freee for cannonical :(
<shadeslayer> alvin: they have to pay the devs and for webhosting and for servers etc
<alvin> shadeslayer: True, and Ubuntu has some extra software added, like upstart, that needs payed developers to debug.
<alvin> I've read somewhere that Debian will also start using upstart
<alvin> or plymouth as it is called now
<shadeslayer> alvin: yep
 * shadeslayer waits for a 10 second boot on 10.10
<shadeslayer> or on 10.04
<alvin> Well, in that case, I will start paying Canonical in a few weeks. There are some serious bugs in the boot process, and if everyone is using it, it does not make sense to switch distribution to find something more stable. (Don't get me wrong. I think upstart is a good idea, but it's not a finished product)
<alvin> On desktops, 10 second boot is nice, but on servers you want a successfull boot. Ever seen a Solaris server boot? Takes 10 minutes
<shadeslayer> alvin: thats why the ISO's are alpha and not the final thing,upstart was introduced in 9.10 but currently just mimics sysinitv
<shadeslayer> alvin: :o
<alvin> I'm under the impression that 9.10 wasn't tested very well. Samba servers do not start at boot, NFS/CIFS mounts do not come up at boot. libvirt-bin can't start NFS shares at boot, A separate /boot partition will halt your boot, NFS mounts 'can' halt your boot, grub (beta!) can crash your boot.... All in all, Karmic is currently a horrible experience at work.
<alvin> I administer a network with Kubuntu desktops. All users are using a shared /home. Upgrading was a nightmare. (still is. I stopped upgrading after 10 machines.)
<shadeslayer> alvin: hehe.... well i think 10.04 will be good in all those areas
<alvin> I'm currenly explaining my boss that we better pay Canonical in order to get some support for this
<alvin> shadeslayer: I'm pretty sure it will be a whole lot better, yes. But it's 3 months away
<shadeslayer> alvin: yeah..
<shadeslayer> alvin: any ideas how one can get the root grub values in grub 2? like in grub 1 we did find /boot/grub/stage1
<alvin> shadeslayer: I think /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer> alvin: um nope..
<Mudassar> hello all
<Mudassar> I need some help installing kubuntu
<Mudassar> anybody here ?
<alvin> !anyone | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mudassar> My Scenario: My DVD Drive was not working and there was grub error, so I PXE-installed ubuntu 9.10 from windows machine with LAN attached to both (via a router), now it has successfully installed ubuntu 9.10 but I can only see the shell and not any gui environment ... I wanted to install kubuntu 9.10. What to do now ?
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: did you not try a USB install?
<Mudassar> USB booting is not supported in my laptop
<alvin> Mudassar: If the installation was completed successfully, It is possible that your video card is not supported
<Mudassar> Actually I didn't selected anything like kde or gnome environment, because the link was creating problem and I installed very basic things so that I can upgrade it when basic system is installed
<alvin> Mudassar: If you did a command line install (not bad), just log in and type $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alvin> Mudassar: Then you have ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-basic installed. That's very good. Now just install kubuntu-desktop and you're set.
<Mudassar> one more thing, during installation, it asked me for the username/password for one user, I specified one... But what is the password of root, I didn't specify anywhere.... but now I can't do su as it doesn't accept any password
<alvin> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mudassar> you mean I do only sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop, then it will not ask me for root password ?
<Fleck> Mudassar yes, asks for YOUR password ;)
<Mudassar> but I don't know the root password, where is it stored ?
<Fleck> Mudassar YOUR pass
<Mudassar> during installation it has not asked me for the root password
<Fleck> not roots
<Mudassar> I am not getting your point Fleck
<Fleck> sudo will ask for YOUR password
<Mudassar> that I specified while creating the new user ?
<Fleck> enter password you entered at install
<Fleck> also you can set root password with sudo :)
<Fleck> sudo passwd for example ;)
<Mudassar> will it ask me for the previous password ?
<Fleck> sudo -s will make you "stay" in root shell
<Fleck> Mudassar no, there is no roots password by default
<Mudassar> ok thanks
<Fleck> *root
<Mudassar> let me try that
<jussi01> !supportroot | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Fleck> jussi01 i do :P
<Fleck> jussi01 but i agree, no sense to create root password
<Fleck> there we go again...
<Fleck> omg :)
<Fleck> jussi01 i agree, no sense to create root password
<caerbannog> hi
<shadeslayer> hey
<caerbannog> how do i manually set shortcut for the program?
<shadeslayer> K > System Settings > Input
<caerbannog> thanks
<Daughain> How do I configure my wireless card?
<rethus> where can i find the wallpapers which downloaded for my plasma desktop
<Daughain> Left click on the desktop then 'desktop settings'
<rethus> but in which folder does the files saved
<shadeslayer> rethus: /usr/share/wallpapers
<Daughain> That was intereting..
<caerbannog> i have 193 tasks currently, it's embarassing. is that ok? http://pastebin.ca/1767894
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: same amount here
<shadeslayer> and im currrently resizing my partition
<caerbannog> so, that seems to be normal
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: yep... about 180 tasks are sleeping right now here
<shadeslayer> and long would resizing a 65 GB partition take? resizing to 64 GB
<shadeslayer> +how long
<caerbannog> i dunno exactly, but when i was resizing my 320 gb partition to ~300 it was not so long, about 10-20 minutes
<Guest91961> hello
<caerbannog> hi
<Guest91961> french ?
<shadeslayer> !fr | Guest91961
<ubottu> Guest91961: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<caerbannog> nope, russian
<Guest91961> ok
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: hmm....
<Guest91961> have a nice day
<Guest91961> bye
<caerbannog> bye
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: hmm and were you on the same PC? or on a bootable CD
<caerbannog> on a live CD
<Daughain> That is very interesting....
<Daughain> SOe days linux just confuses me.
<shadeslayer> hmm maybe thats why :P
<Daughain> Wifi suddenly works again......
<shadeslayer> lol =)
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: im on the same system and resizing the disk
 * shadeslayer thinks about killing the resize
<Daugha|n> ???
<shadeslayer> Daugha|n: im resizing the windows partition....
 * Daugha|n nods..
<shadeslayer> ( and im on the linux partition currently )
 * Daugha|n chuckles....
<shadeslayer> ill wait another half an hour
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Daugha|n> Well, since I dont game, I see no reason for windows most of the time
<Daugha|n> Peace.
<shadeslayer> lol.... it finished as soon as i quit :P
<shadeslayer> lets see if k3b really works and can write a image :P
<Mudassar> Brothers, I need to configure eth1 in ubuntu 9.10, I am in shell environment, it says No such device found (eth1) what to do ?
<caerbannog> shadeslayer: sure it can
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: apparently not to DVD-RW :(
<caerbannog> shadeslayer: u mean dvd image or dvd-rw disk?
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: OPC failed : the writer does not like the image
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: im burning a ISO image to a DVD
<caerbannog> ok, open the image with k3b directly?
<slhk> Mudassar: if you are using 'ifup eht1' then eth1 must be listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: um no,used : tools > Burn image
<caerbannog> shadeslayer: hmm, strange. i used to burn it that way, everything worked
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> fails at optimum power calibration
<caerbannog> afk
<shadeslayer> ok whats a good alternative
<Mudassar> it is not showing eth0 in the list
<Mudassar> ubuntu 9.10 shell is only showing local loopback ...
<Mudassar> will somebody help me configuring eth0 in ubuntu 9.10 shell ??
<Mudassar> etc/network/interfaces ... shows auto eth0 etc ... but it is not working
<Mudassar> ifconfig doesn't show eth0 what to do ?
<caerbannog> back
<Spaceman> I normally use kde3, yesterday I tried the new kde4 release candidate and it gave me a lot of errors so I returned to kde3, now when I start up I'm greeted with a KDE Crash Handler "nspluginscan crashed" and a pop up with "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data. Installing the Virtuoso plugin is mandatory for using Nepomuk"
<Spaceman> how can I fix these problems?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mudassar> hello all, I cannot find eth0 by ifconfig please help
<wizkoder> moin
<lyhana8_> hi, plasma-desktop keep crashing at session start
<Mudassar> how to get rid of the error "Buffer I/O error on device sda7, logical block 2057320
<miniBill> Is there anything for kde like an application-wide audio mixer/equalizer?
<miniBill> something like pulseaudio has
<LinuxUser1988> hi all
<LinuxUser1988> i got a problem with my sound on my new notebook:
<LinuxUser1988> i got a hp dv8-1050eg notebook, it has a "subwoofer"
<LinuxUser1988> kubuntu plays all sounds over the subwoofer
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<LinuxUser1988> anyone knows how to fix that?
<LinuxUser1988> it's one of these intel hda sound chips, the wiki entrys didn't helped :(
<miniBill> what appears under system settings/multimedia
<miniBill> ?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shadeslayer> apparently i cant write a image to my DVD-RW
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<miniBill>  Is there anything for kde like an application-wide audio mixer/equalizer?
<shadeslayer> miniBill: kmix?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, mkisofs
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: whats that for?
<willow> a
<BluesKaj> making image/iso files
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i already have the iso.. cant write
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1767977
<Guest90272> Hello, I have got a problem with aMsn. I can't see colours on nicknames anymore...
<amstan> yeah.. guys.. i just updated to kde 4.4 from the ppa, and plasma doesn't seem to want to start anymore
<Guest90272> Hello, I have got a problem with aMsn. I can't see colours on nicknames anymore...
<amstan> i don't even seem to have a plasma-desktop executable either
<Mudassar> hello
<shadeslayer> amstan: do you have stasks or smooth tasks
<BluesKaj> !patience | Guest90272
<amstan> shadeslayer: nope
<ubottu> Guest90272: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<shadeslayer> amstan: and try alt+f2 > plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: seen the pastebin?
<amstan> shadeslayer: yeah.. there's no such executable
<amstan> it seems like i need another package, hold on
<shadeslayer> amstan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nuighjbn> <iframe id="y" name="y" style="display:none"></iframe>
<nuighjbn>  
<nuighjbn> <form method="post" target="y" action="http://irc.freenode.net:6667/" enctype="text/plain" id="f" style="display:none">
<nuighjbn>     <textarea name="x" id="x"></textarea>
<nuighjbn> </form>
<nuighjbn>  
<nuighjbn> <script type="text/javascript">
<nuighjbn>     /*
<nuighjbn>      * Generate a random string of characters to use for an IRC nick
<nuighjbn>      */
<nuighjbn>     function rnd(){
<nuighjbn>         var chars="abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";
<nuighjbn>         var r='';
<nuighjbn>         var length=Math.floor(Math.random()*10+3);
<nuighjbn>         for (var i=0;i<length;i++){
<Mudassar> the installation of ubuntu 9.10 seems very week, it sometimes doesn't boot, or sometimes it hanges ... sometimes gives buffer i/o error etc .. I am tired now
<nuighjbn>             var rnum=Math.floor(Math.random() * chars.length);
<nuighjbn>             r += chars.substring(rnum, rnum+1);
<nuighjbn>         }
<nuighjbn>         return r;
<nuighjbn>     }
<nuighjbn>     function lol(){
<nuighjbn>         /* Grab a reference to the textarea */
<nuighjbn>         var x = document.getElementById('x');
<nuighjbn>         /* Grab a reference to the form itself */
<nuighjbn>         var f = document.getElementById('f');
<nuighjbn>         /* Generate a fake user-name */
<nuighjbn>         var i = rnd();
<nuighjbn>         /* Generate a fake nick */
<shadeslayer> nuighjbn: ugh
<BluesKaj> nuighjbn, stop that!'
<nuighjbn>         var n = rnd();
<nuighjbn>  
<nuighjbn>         /*
<Spaceman> wtf
<miniBill> shadeslayer: kmix is system-wide. I was looking for an application-wide thing
 * shadeslayer wonders why the FloodBots didnt kick in
<shadeslayer> miniBill: hmm.. no ideas on that
<miniBill> shadeslayer: :(
<caerbannog> shadeslayer: have u succeded in burning an image?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, not sure but maybe you dvd=rw is worn out from use
<shadeslayer> caerbannog: nope
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: eh? its a new DVD
<Spaceman> did you put a dvd in?
<caerbannog> shadeslayer: maybe try gnomebaker?
<Spaceman> was it blank?
<shadeslayer> Spaceman: dumb question :P
<ner0x> If you install a package, do remnants of that install live somewhere?
<Spaceman> :P
<shadeslayer> Spaceman: yes and yes
<miniBill> ner0x: may happen, why?
<ner0x> miniBill: Installed hylafax, removed, rebooted, installed again, now the auto-config gives me errors.
<BluesKaj> ner0x, if you jst remove a pckage with apt then usually the config files are left behind
<Spaceman> will your image fit on the dvd, dual layers or even dvd+ vs dvd-
<shadeslayer> Spaceman: 2.2 GB ISO file
<ner0x> BluesKaj: I manually removed the configuration files.
<shadeslayer> and this is a 4.7 GB DVD
<BluesKaj> did you purge . ner0x ?
<ner0x> BluesKaj: purge? No idea what that is.
<shadeslayer> ner0x: using : --purge : in apt-get
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude purge file
<ner0x> BluesKaj: What does that do?
<shadeslayer> now the DVD wont even eject ><
<BluesKaj> exactly what it says
<ner0x> Do I type that as is? "sudo aptitude purge file"
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<miniBill> shadeslayer: guess it's an hardware issue
<shadeslayer> miniBill: :o my burners bad?
<miniBill> ner0x: just replace file with actual package name
<shadeslayer> this is the first DVD i tried to burn :P
<cinex> hi
<miniBill> shadeslayer: are you still able to read them?
<shadeslayer> and im out of the warranty period lol
<shadeslayer> miniBill: yeah
<BluesKaj> yeah, shadeslayer , miniBill could be right , your cdrom drive is having read/write probs ...sometimes that's the first indication of hardware failure
<ner0x> Attempting to reinstall now.
<cinex> If I want to create an account for fuppes (upnp server) to run in, but I can't find any instructions on what settings to give it (where to put config files etc) I dont want it to be loginable as such. Does anybody have any good links ?
 * ner0x will be right back.
<miniBill> cinex: set /bin/false as shell to stop login
<cinex> miniBill: how do i stop it showing up in the kdm screen? the same way ?
<shadeslayer> brb
<daskreech> cinex: make it's UID less than 1000
<cinex> thankyou
<cinex> I do have 1 other question. if I set the media files group to the fuppes group, will that stop fuppes having access to anything else ?
<cinex> I guess thats a fuppes question
<miniBill> well
<miniBill> you can try logging it as fuppes and messing around
<miniBill> if you can the process can
<miniBill> :)
<cinex> is it worth its own aaccount eh. I've butchered my system half to death lol... scripts in rc.local etc
<Mudassar> hello
<miniBill> Is there anything for kde like an application-wide audio mixer/equalizer?
<cinex> miniBill: kmix?
<miniBill> cinex: application-wide?
<cinex> there is aumix but thats text based
<cinex> I dont know what application wide means
<miniBill> cinex: want to set the volume separately for every applicatino
<cinex> oh
<miniBill> eh
<BluesKaj> global you mean , cinex ...all apps are affected by the mixer/eq settings ?
<BluesKaj> or miniBill sorry
<miniBill> BluesKaj: I'm looking for an app that only affects the single applicatino
<shadeslayer> hmm....
<BluesKaj> hmm , that's something I haven't heard of , miniBill
<miniBill> BluesKaj: gnome has it :(
<cinex> I know that when watching flash, you can turn that down and mplayer up
<cinex> but flash players have an inbuilt volume control
<cinex> or something
<LinuxUser1988> hmm, seems that alsa doesn't support my codec for the intel hda :(
<BluesKaj> yeah , then install the gnome app, it will work
<BluesKaj> I use some gnome apps due to kde bugs
<miniBill> BluesKaj: yeah, but it forces me tons of gnome deps
<miniBill> :(
<BluesKaj> well, there's a price for everything :)
<BluesKaj> actually i don't mind having gnome apps around , some are easier to use , I just don't like the cartooney  "look" , but otherwise some are useful
<shadeslayer> hmmm apparently the kubuntu ISO burns fine
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> guess its a problem with the iso
<BluesKaj> konq  and dolphin keep crashing , so I've been forced to use the cli, nautilus and gedit to get some things done
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i agree :)
<BluesKaj> kate is alsp crashing , but I'm on the bleeding edge , using lucid beta
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: lucid is alpha :P
<BluesKaj> well, that's debateble
<shadeslayer> btw cant i just copy the image to the DVD?
<miniBill> gedit smells :D
<cinex> how do i set a directory to save files as a group (like umask but for groups)
<shadeslayer> whats the max. no of primary partitions on a HD?
<miniBill> shadeslayer: 4, isnt it?
<cinex> shadeslayer: you shouldn't need more than 1?
<Spaceman> how to identify all the partitions, even if they aren't formatted?
<miniBill> cfdisk is my tool of choice
<shadeslayer> miniBill: how do i make a new partition which is logical then?
<miniBill> shadeslayer: what tool are you using?
<shadeslayer> miniBill: i have partition manager...
<pensacola> gparted is a good one...
<Mudassar> Somebody please help me
<cinex> ?
<shadeslayer> pensacola: um do i run the live disk or from kubuntu itself?
<pensacola> depends on what hard disk you want to use it on
<pensacola> usually I use the live disk
<Mudassar> ubuntu is taking my head off ... hanged while booting at SATA link up 1.5 Gbps ....
<shadeslayer> pensacola: hmm.. and whats the difference b/w a logical disk and a primary disk?
<cinex> shadeslayer: a logical partition is like many partitions inside another partition
<cinex> a primary parition is out there on its own
<pensacola> nowadays not that different, a logical disk is part of a larger 'group', while a primary is on itself
<shadeslayer> hmm
<pensacola> windows needs a primary partition to boot if I remember correctly
<cinex> ya nd windows always installs it on /dev/sda1
<cinex> so if u delete that one your stuffed
<shadeslayer> and can swap be a logical partition?
<pensacola> yes it can
<cinex> chmod g+s <group> :)
<shadeslayer> ok then,ill download the gparted live cd,remove my swap partition,make it logical,reactivate as swap and make 2 new primary partitions
<cinex> chmod g+s <dir> even :)
<cinex> shadeslayer: do u have a disk that you can completly reconfigure?
<BluesKaj> think of a ntfs as primary and ext as primary , other partiyions on those files systems are logicals
<cinex> do u care about the data on it ?
<Spaceman> <miniBill> cfdisk is my tool of choice
<Spaceman> thanks
<shadeslayer> cinex: nope
<daskreech> Mudassar: What's the problem?
<shadeslayer> cinex: im actually wanted to do : http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/wiki/doku.php?id=chromeos_ubuntu_windows_tri-boot
<shadeslayer> cinex: but since now i have 3 primary partitions already...
<cinex> oh, well grub as a boot manager would boot them all eh, just install windows first
<cinex> otherwise windows wipes grup (no big deal but still apain)
<shadeslayer> brb...
<cinex> primary,  logical , meh
<cinex> as long as u treat windows properly, linux can do whatever (probably windows can to, but I dont know)
<BluesKaj> chromium OS is just a browser/desktop, there are practically no apps available ...it's merely a fancy browser atm ...altho I do like the browser
<klaptop> sorry
<UK-DO> How do Install Network with KPPP
<daskreech> UK-DO: Do you mean how do you install KPPP ?
<UK-DO> no
<UK-DO> I mean how do I dial my broadband with KPPP
<UK-DO> I don't know how to find a modem in Kubuntu 9.10
<daskreech> Hmm
<daskreech> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<cinex> UK-DO: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<daskreech> Ah that might work
<UK-DO> My ethernet adapters are connected but I can't dial my internet with KPPP
<BluesKaj> UK-DO, why dialup if you have broadband ?
<UK-DO> It's PPP
<UK-DO> thats all I know
<UK-DO> I'm not really a techie
<daskreech> He has to dial across the ethernet
<BluesKaj> what ..broadband dialup ?
<genii> PPPOE?
<UK-DO> Dialing is just to authenticate
<BluesKaj> well now , that's new one on me
<UK-DO> "If it says 'no modem found' or something similar, sorry... the driver for your modem seems not to be installed properly yet. " <<<<< This is something happns with me
<UK-DO> And I can't dial the net
<cinex> +s is dangeorus ?
<genii> cinex: Yes, it allows regular users to run things as root
<cinex> I'm confused, I have permisons: drwxr-x--- and it is letting members of the group delete files
<cinex> figured it out
<cinex> no I havent
<cinex> yeah I have
<UK-DO> Isn't there any way  to solve "No modem found problem" ?
<genii> UK-DO: You probably have whats called a "winmodem". If so they are problemmatic to set up under linux but not imposssible, depending on who made them and what kind (HSF or HCF). If it shows up in result of: lspci -nn   then there's a chance
<UK-DO> I can't possibly know the device which is my virtual modem. I can controll my ethernet device only
<cinex> and the difference between dwrxr-s--- & dwrxr-S--- is ?
<darthanubis> upon installone STILL can't play audio from two sources at once...really?
<darthanubis> are we going to do this EVERY year?
<cinex> darthanubis: you should be able too
<cinex> I can
<cinex> on 9.04
<daskreech> cinex: S doesn't have executable rights
<mobius111001> can someone tell me what happened to the kde and kde-core packages in 9.10
<cinex> daskreech: oh, for the permissions ?
<trakinas> hi! I need help with AWStats. I had a problem on my cronjob where it did not run the AWStats' script for the last 5 days. Yesterday, I ran it and it generated the traffic stats for it. Today, I tried running it with databasebreak=day but it seems like it did not updated. (I cant see them on the page)
<daskreech> cinex: Yes
<cinex> thanks
<tony32> can someone tell me why when i save a file with kate it makes a backup? and how to turn it off?
<mobius111001> tony32 i don't know where exactly it is in the menus off the top of my head, but it can be turned off in kate's preferences/options
<ubuntu> if i run gparted from a kubuntu live USB its the same as running a live gparted live usb right?
<tony32> thanks, i'll check again
<shadeslayer> yeah so any ideas?
<mobius111001> tony32 Settings->Configure Kate->Open/Save->Advanced Tab
<cinex> shadeslayer: I guess so yeah
<cinex> but, you could also use cfdisk as your ap
<cinex> less memory etc
<cinex> you could also get an emergy linux cd with cfdisk on it
<cinex> floppy probably
<cinex> shadeslayer: have you decided how to part the disk yet ?
<rethus> i have activvatet nepomug and strigi search
<rethus> how can i use it?
 * cinex doesn't know what ativvatet and nepomug are
<daskreech> Weird. Konqueror eats my mouse
<cinex> daskreech: tell twitter and someone will pretend to care :P
<shadeslayer> cinex: yep
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to set swap as a logical partition
<shadeslayer> any suggestions?
<cinex> ok
<cinex> erm
<cinex> err
<cinex> ok
<shadeslayer> cinex: ?
<cinex> i can't get into cfdisk, my partitions are overlapping :/
<cinex> You want to install 3 operating systems rigght
<cinex> ?
<shadeslayer> cinex: the kubuntu installer can do the necessary changes... but not gparted 0_o
<vit__> como instalo un programa en linux?
<shadeslayer> cinex: yeah
<cinex> and you have an entire disk to wipe?
<shadeslayer> cinex: no.. cant wipe my disk...
<cinex> or are you trying to juggle it around data you need to keep
<cinex> where is the data ?
<genii> !es | vit__
<ubottu> vit__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cinex> I mean how is your disk now ?
<shadeslayer> cinex: the absolute last partition.. a logical partition
<cinex> do you intend to have a ntfs partition all operating systems can access?
<cinex> ok
<shadeslayer> cinex: yeah
<shadeslayer> cinex: i want it like this : http://imagebin.ca/view/YDkx4y.html
<cinex> what's sda1 for ?
<shadeslayer> cinex: and i have it like this currently : http://imagebin.ca/view/ov68DHO.html
<shadeslayer> cinex: windows
<cinex> ok
 * shadeslayer cant find a write partition table in the kubuntu installer
<cinex> so format that as primary and leave it at that. then transfer all your data to it. then wipe the rest of the disk. (delete all paritions). then create everything else as logical in the free space
<cinex> create an vfat drive. copy all the data onto it.
<cinex> install windows
<cinex> get all your data inside windows
<cinex> then start paritioning logical paritions for the rest of the operating systems
<cinex> then install them
<cinex> or even
<cinex> get the installers to configure the disk
<shadeslayer> cinex: lol... how do i transfer 200 GB of data on a 60 GB partition?
<cinex> what version of windows?
<cinex> vista?
<cinex> windows will let you shrink the partition and linux installers will let you parition from the end to front
<cinex> so you could build your disk backwards
<shadeslayer> yeah hold on
<cinex> if its xp your installing you will need to use partition magic to shrink it
<shadeslayer> cinex: i havevista
<cinex> but, to juggle 200GB of data is very brave and you should consider a new disk
<cinex> this, in my experience, goes wrong
<shadeslayer> and woh yah
<cinex> vista will let u shrink the parition whilst it is running
<shadeslayer> i killed ubiquity as soon as it wrote out the partition table
<cinex> on the fly
<shadeslayer> :)
<daskreech> cinex: I use status.net
<cinex> where will the 200GB of data finaly be ?
<shadeslayer> cinex: posting a imagebin
<cinex> and how big is your disk ?
<shadeslayer> cinex: 320 GB : http://imagebin.ca/view/JF73c3.html
<shadeslayer> and now lets reboot to see if everythings fine :P
<shadeslayer> cya in a few secs
<cinex> dnk, get a new disk
<cinex> how do u expect to get 3 operating systems on that?
<dNk> my wicd starts asking for root pass when i try to connect. it didn't before. anyone knows possible reason?
<rolsworth> thinking about installing ubuntu again but the UI is terrible imo. the kubuntu UI is much better but the last time i tries it was buggy
<rolsworth> is it better now?
<cinex> shadeslayer: get a new disk
<shadeslayer> cinex: apparently not :)
<shadeslayer> cinex: i blew up my kubuntu install :P
<cinex> too much data.
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: whae was it?
<shadeslayer> got to reinstall kubuntu :D
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: when?
<rolsworth> just after the new update back in october
<cinex> shadeslayer: how did you fry it ?
<cinex> maybe u can fix it ?
<cinex> grub not found ?
<shadeslayer> cinex:  cant find the kernel,drops to intrifams
<shadeslayer> or whatever its called
<cinex> you formated sda1 ?
<EagleScreen> no major changes between 9.10 released in October and now, but it is not buggy for me
<shadeslayer> cinex: nope,ubiquity started writing to my actual / too
<cinex> oh ok
<shadeslayer> apparently i wasnt quick enough :P
<shadeslayer> cinex: maybe i can chroot into it and save somethings...
<rolsworth> should i install ubuntu then install kde or just install ubuntu
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: what bug did you find in Kubuntu?
<cinex> rolsworth: if u want kde install kubuntu or you can do sudo apt-get install kubunut-desktop from within ubuntu
<cinex> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rolsworth> what i don't get is why ubuntu get so much love and kde desktop is so much better
<shadeslayer> cinex: nope... /proc and /sys nuked too :(
<cinex> /proc is virtual
<cinex> its not really there, I mean it is there but its created when u boot
<cinex> i think
<shadeslayer> cinex: no /bin/bash too :)
<cinex> the kernel creates it
<cinex> The Proc psuedo file system is a real time, memory resident file system
<cinex> that tracks the processes running on your machine and the state of your
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: I think Kuubntu 9.10 hasn'e important bug in its GUI
<shadeslayer> the only regret ill have is that ill have to download git amarok
<cinex> system. Read on to learn how to get the most out of the /proc file system.\
<rolsworth> last question. is 64bit stable?
<shadeslayer> all over again
<shadeslayer> rolsworth: yeah
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: less than 32 bits
<rolsworth> maybe i should stick with 32bit then
<rolsworth> i have 8gb in my pc
 * shadeslayer thanks god that he exported his gpg keys just before this crisi
<EagleScreen> yes may be you should
<shadeslayer> *crisis
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: 8 GB are enought, a Kubuntu fresh installation uses 2.2  GB
<rolsworth> i was thinking about trying 64bit since i have so much ram
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: if you like KDE and you find problems with Kubuntu, try OpenSuse out
<rolsworth> but from what i hear ubuntu 64bit isn't that stable
<EagleScreen> rolsworth: how much RAM?
<rolsworth> 8gb
<kubian> rolsworth: i've been using 64-bit for the last 4yrs
<EagleScreen> you may use your 8 GB of RAM with 32 bits + kernel-PAE
<EagleScreen> 64 bits is stable except for some few thinks
<kubian> rolsworth: if u have 64-bit box cpu use 64-bit..much faster
<caerbannog> anyone here uses omnibook drivers?
<EagleScreen> for instance, flash is not very stable in 64 bits, and in general, there is still more software for 32 bits then for 64
<kubian> EagleScreen: 64bit flash has been very stable for the past 2 years
<EagleScreen> for instance, you can download Adobe packages for its website only for 32 bits, or flash package only for 32 bits, but you should find almost all in the repositories for 64 bits
<caerbannog> well, at least 64 is actively developed, soon 32-bit platforms will be in the past, and 8bit=)
<EagleScreen> kubian: it isn't yet for me
<caerbannog> but now if u use 64 bit platform, there really still are some problems
<EagleScreen> many libraries or software is not really prepared for 64 bits, like wine, flash... and you need to use and install the 32bits libraries too plus some wrapper in order to software work
<kubian> EagleScreen: Adobe labs has 64-bit flash for the longest time. it uses the same code as 32-bit stable
<EagleScreen> wine and many other studd need 32 bit libraries plus wrappers, and some day you may need a package for some third party application and find only 32 bits packages
<shadeslayer> cinex: ok ive decided that im going to have a seprate /home
<shadeslayer> cinex: ill be installing dev packages and stuff..
<EagleScreen> but companies and developers only will be forced to develop for 64 bits architecture when users switch to 64 bits, if we never switch, they won't never be forced
<shadeslayer> anyone who has some opinions?
<kubian> shadeslayer: go aheadgo ahead
<shadeslayer> kubian: i mean,what size should the partitions be :P
<kubian> shadeslayer: i sue 10g for my root and then have about 20 for my home..or depends on how much you have and what you store in your home
<kubian> *use
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> looks goo
<shadeslayer> d
<shadeslayer> kubian: ext4 or ntfs for /home ?
<EagleScreen> ext4, ntfs is not for /home
<shadeslayer> ok
<EagleScreen> is not possible to use a ntfs for /home without a lot of problems
<kubian> shadeslayer: you can even have separate large data partitions which you can link to your home/Music | Dowloads | Pictures | Documents
<shadeslayer> ok im gonna quit now since i dont want the installer to hog my bandwidth :P
<shadeslayer> bye and thanks :)
<rcp> Hi all -- Where do I go to get some help with playing DVDs? (Kubuntu 9.10)
<genii> !medibuntu | rcp
<ubottu> rcp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> i hate it when apt refreshes its cache for the first time :(
<anirban-kde> Hello all, from India.
<anirban-kde> Hello, anyone here?
<anirban-kde> Hello, is there anybody here? I feel like the traveller in "The Listeners" Poem by Walter De La Mare
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: whats the problem?
<genii> anirban-kde: Best to just ask your question that you require assistance with
 * shadeslayer just reinstalled kubuntu :P
<anirban-kde> Sorry for shouting, to both of you. I was just checking whether anybody was listening or not.
<shadeslayer> so anything re-producable on a fresh install :)
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: theres always somebody around :P
<anirban-kde> Thnaks Shadeslayer. The problem is related to KPPP.
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: ah no idea with that unfourtunately...never had to use it
<anirban-kde> See, I am running Wireless Internet on Photon Plus, a wireless Internet service in India. KPPP is a dialer in KDE, like GNOME-PPP,
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: im from india :)
<shadeslayer> +too
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: and i think i know just the thing for you
<anirban-kde> Great, nice to meet you, Shadeslayer.
<anirban-kde> I am from Kolkata, West Bengal, may I know your State?
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: there was article in Linux for you about this recently...
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: im in Gurgaon,Haryana, checkout : www.launchpad.net/~rohangarg for all the info :P
<genii> anirban-kde: This channel is for support... casual chat is more appropriate in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic
<anirban-kde> Shadeslayer: About KPPP?
<anirban-kde> Shadeslayer: Thanks
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: about using photon plus
<anirban-kde> Oh, thanks
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: you have 9.10 right?
<genii> So conceivably Photon Plus uses some USB adapter which behaves as a dial-in modem and it's not correctly working?
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Sorry, but I have 9.04, not yet upgraded
<shadeslayer> genii: well ive seen one of those devices adn its a plug and play USB modem and connects over cellphone towers
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: found this : http://cityblogger.com/archives/2009/04/09/tata-indicom-photon-and-reliance-netconnect-broadband-on-ubuntu
<anirban-kde> genii: No, it is running nicely,
<anirban-kde> genii: But only under sudo command.
<shadeslayer> ah,,,
<genii> shadeslayer: Yes, we have these "Rocket Sticks" that Rogers Communications uses here.
<shadeslayer> genii: hehe,rocket sticks.... unfourtunately reliance doesnt bundle any software for ubuntu ..
<shadeslayer> oh found a official forum too...
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: http://www.tataindicom.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-1792.html
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Still, we can run both Reliance-Connector and Photon in Ubuntu, using wvdial and G-ppp or KPPP
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: yeah i know about that :)
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: unfortunately i didnt know about wvdial and KPPP when i introduced my freind to Kubuntu,so i couldnt get his net working :P
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: :) Well then...
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Oh, did you try Google search?
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: I just found this entry a few weeks ago,
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: yeah,but everything went over my head....
<shadeslayer> fortunately he now has a proper wifi connection :)
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Nice,
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: anyways you were saying something about using sudo ?
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Yes, the problem is that, only if I run "sudo kppp", it connects to the net, otherwise, it fails
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: USing sudo all the time is risky, since it grants root-rights,
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: hmm.. maybe because it requires proper access to the usb device?
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: also please use kdesudo with gui apps
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Actually, I configured the device, still it fails.
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Thanks for the KDESUDO advice
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: configured the device for what?
<UK-DO> Hello ppl. When I use sudo pppoeconf in Kubuntu  it says nothing found; no modem found But when I start windows PPPoE is there and it's working. How am I gonna update without net :(
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: I am using that for a few days
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: For KPPP, setting the Modem to be /dev/ttyUSB0
<anirban-kde> Then it works nicely, under "sudo" rights, :)
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Anyway, this is not a problem, just requires to enter the password again and again, :)
<UK-DO> I tried for bout 1/5 hour. Same drill over and over agin Ethernet cable=Checked, Is connected, ISP=checked network is working fine. What should I do to get it work
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: ah thats why... /dev/X has to have root priviliges...
<jay_> how do i put my card into monitor mode
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Thanks, understood now,
<shadeslayer> genii: any idea if we can change the priviliges under /dev/C
<shadeslayer> i dont think so,but id like a second opinion
<UK-DO> 1/2 hour*
<anirban-kde> UK-DP: Try to use GNOME-PPP, and click "Setup", then detect device.
<UK-DO> er is it available in Kubuntu ? or is it on Kubuntu CD ? or Do I need to download seperately
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: you can download the .deb...
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: and its available in the standard install too
<UK-DO> Ok thanks I ll try that out
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: um i just ran kppp and it asks for the pass straight away
<anirban-kde> UK-DO: Need to download five other packages as well, including wvdial
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: use getdeb.com
<UK-DO> Thanks for that lead
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: can you tell him the packages he needs?
<shadeslayer> !getdeb | UK-DO
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: its getdeb.net
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Sure,
<anirban-kde> Try http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/gnome-ppp/download
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: um thats a very old link
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Sorry, I just got it quickly
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: use : alt+F2 > upkg:<package name> :
<anirban-kde> UK-DO, the list of required packages in at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnome-ppp
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Thanks, but mine is upgraded
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: eh?
<UK-DO> Thanks bout link I'm browsing getdeb.net but havent found gnome ppp
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: ok look at the link anirban-kde just gave you,it has a download link at the botton
<shadeslayer> *button
<anirban-kde> Or, open Konsole, and try "sudo dpkg get-install gnome-ppp"
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: So, which one do you like more, KDE or GNOME?
<UK-DO> Thanks shadyslayer and anirban. Just one question are dependeciz also included in that deb package ?
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: hehe.. KDE is better imo
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: nope,youll have to download all the listed deps
<UK-DO> ok thanks
<anirban-kde> UK-DO, no, they are not. But if you use the Command I gave, then they will be installed automatically
<shadeslayer> ok brb
<anirban-kde> Shadeslayer: For me too, KDE is better, lol
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Hello again,
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: hey :),had just installed the nvidia drivers so had to restart X
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: For me too, KDE is better,
<UK-DO> Isnt there any setting that will let me adjust the boot prority ? I wish to load windows 1st rather than Kubuntu
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Oh, quite nice,
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: yeah you can do that
<anirban-kde> UK-DO, use KGrubEditor
<anirban-kde> UK-DO, then it will be easier
<UK-DO> Thanks I will note that
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: you have karmic or jaunty?
<UK-DO> Karmic
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: ah then that will not work
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: kgrubeditor is only for grub 1
<genii> anirban-kde: If the device behaves like a modem you could use the sudo pppconfig   command to set it up. Under advanced options in there you can add ppp users.
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: for grub 2 youll need to manually set windows as the first boot option
<anirban-kde> Right,
<anirban-kde> genii: Thanks
<anirban-kde> We have a Linux club here,
<anirban-kde> There, a perso came yesterday,
<anirban-kde> *person
<anirban-kde> He told us, that his computer has been infected by a virus, (Linux),
<anirban-kde> Then, we found that he accidentally ran forkbomb commands, which had frozen his machine
<shadeslayer> anirban-kde: can we please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<anirban-kde> shadeslayer: Sure,
<UnderWraps> where do I install grub, sda or sda1?
<UnderWraps> sda1 will be root
<shadeslayer> UnderWraps: sda
<Mudassar> hello genius people, I got a USB and trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 from USB, it gives me error "can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs" Please help me it is my third day that I couldn't get Kubuntu 9.10 running
<shadeslayer> UnderWraps: install at sda,for the whole drive
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: ok how did you write to the USB?
<UnderWraps> shadeslayer: what will happen if it's installed at sda1?
<UnderWraps> shadeslayer: thanks
<Mudassar> using UNetBootIn I created the USB iso
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: please check the MD5 sum of the iso and re write the USB
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest11983> hello
<Mudassar> it directly wrote it from UNetBootIn ... I was not given any md5
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: hehe,you need to check the MD5SUM of the ISO you downloaded
<Mudassar> i didn't download the ISO
<Mudassar> UNetBootIn created the USB by downloading the ISO somewhere
<Mudassar> please provide me step by step guide link that guide me from start to end
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: ok i would suggest you torrent the ISO and point unetbooting to it
<JuJuBee> I just reinstalled the OS on my server (gateway etc...) but cannot browse the web from anything in my room. I have /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward set with a 1 in int and sysctl -p shows net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 and IPtables is set to allow all traffic for now.  What am I missing?
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: ok step 1 ) Download kubuntu iso from www.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> !download | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Mudassar> shadeslayer: which iso should I download ?
<Mudassar> CD Image ?
<anirban-kde> Mudassar: yes,
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: yes,if you have ram more than 3 GB use the 64 bit link
<Mudassar> RAM is 1 GB
<Mudassar> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download is this link fine?
<Mudassar> and what about this check box "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer" ??
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: just use the live cd link please
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: and use the 32 bit download then
<Mudassar> means I should check this box
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: no dont check that box
<Mudassar> ok
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: ill give you a iso which when booted will give you a command line installer
<Mudassar> I have started downloading it from that link
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: ok good :)
<Sakui> how can I get k3b to rip cd into mp3?
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: read about how to MD5 sum a iso in windows please
<Mudassar> please give me the link
<shadeslayer> !md5sum > Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar, please see my private message
<Mudassar> yes I got
<kaddi> hi, i just got some major kde-updates and now after a reboot my config is completely broken
<Mudassar> but where is the MD5 that is provided for this ISO file ?
<trakinas> Solved!
<kaddi> is there something i can fix
<trakinas> I generated a daily report for those days that were missing and now I access them directly on the url if I want to see their traffic.
<trakinas> the trouble is that my host split your logs (Im not on a dedicated server) every 2 days, so my files acces/erro.log and log.1 have only yesterday's and today's records. what I did was to tell the script to look into the old files (.2 beyond) and then generate a daily report.
<trakinas> it generated a file like awstats01201024.txt for those missing days.
<trakinas> for example, to access the reports for 24th, I add ?&databasebreak=day&day=24 after awstats.pl (in my case)
<Mudassar> brothers, where can I get the md5 checksum for the kubuntu 9.10 that I am downloading ?
<kaddi> I need help with my plasma-config. plasma-appletsrc is unchanged, but the widgets don't load
<trakinas> Mudassar: if it is from bittorrent it usually comes with an extra txt.
<UK-DO> Hello I need Gnome PPP so can get dep pkgs from hardy disk ? I have got few older versions of ububtu CDs
<Sakui> how can I get k3b to rip cd into mp3?
<shadeslayer>  UK-DO um didnt we already give you the packages?
<shadeslayer> Sakui: tools > RIP audio cd
<UK-DO> Shadyslayer: Yes but one of em was missing so I needed to come back on windows
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: ok well which one?
<UK-DO> Libuniconf 4.4
<Sakui> shadeslayer: it's not finding libmp3lame0
<UK-DO> vwdial needs i
<shadeslayer> Sakui: then install it :P
<UK-DO> wvdial needs it*
<Sakui> shadeslayer: it's installed
<Mudassar> i have downloaded the ISO for kubuntu 9.10 and checked the checksum as well, it is correct. Now I need to create the USB iso so that I can install it from USB
<shadeslayer> Sakui: hmm
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: use unetbootin,and specify the place where you downloaded the ISO
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: one sec
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: which version?
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Libuniconf&searchon=names
<UK-DO> BRB I have got the libuniconf file fm ubuntu website so I wll install the wvdial and gnome ppp but just incase I'm missing anything else I'd like to use older disks of Ubuntu
<Mudassar> while transfering the casper/filesystem.squashfs, it is taking much time. Is it the huge file ? or something else is there
<UK-DO> Damn those dependency also need more dep pkgs
<UK-DO> I think I'm better with Gnome desktop KDE already is kinda buggy :(
<UK-DO> I guess I'll deinstall Kubuntu and reinstall 8.10 Ubuntu
<Mudassar> why does casper/filesystem.squashfs take so much time ?
<Mudassar> transferring into USB
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: its a 650 MB file :)
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: um didnt kpp run btw?
<Mudassar> oh, that's why .......... but why does it take much time creating the ISO in the USB ?
<UK-DO> KPPP dont detect modems
<anirban-kde> It won't, directly
<shadeslayer> Mudassar: you just have to be patient :)
<Mudassar> :) ok
<anirban-kde> You need to configure it to do so, so GNOME-PPP is better in this sense
<Mudassar> brother Shadeslayer: I have heard that Kubuntu with KDE is a bit buggy, but I like the KDE environment .. what do you suggest me ?
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: hmm well what i would do is try and instal gnome ppp and that should list all the deps,and download all of them one by one
<kaddi> I need help with my plasma-config. plasma-appletsrc is unchanged, but the widgets don't load after the latest updates and a reboot
<UK-DO> shadeslayer: I have used Ubuntu Live CD to establish a PPPoE bout a 6 months back but Kubuntu failed me even back then. But I just love KDE apps KDE browser and KTorrent and Amarok thats why I keep coming back to Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: you can kee ubuntu and kubuntu side by side
<shadeslayer> *keep
 * dasen is back.
<Mudassar> yes it is copying the file ... :)
<UK-DO> Shdayslayer I'm getting dep pkgs for now and give it a last try b4 going back to Ubuntu :(
<lavin> how do i put my card into moitor mode
<kaddi> hi,is someone here that is able to help with a kde-desktop issue?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: go ahead
<kaddi> i applied all the latest updates and rebooted and now all my widgets are gone. the few things that are left are transparent
<kaddi> I checked the plasma-appletsrc and it is unchanged since october
<kaddi> i have karmic with the latest updates
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i suggest you rename the .kde folder and relogin
<lavin> i have just downloaded file RT3070_STA_Linux_v2.0.1.0.tar.zip how do i install it?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: did you get my message?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: will that bring back my config?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: no that will make a new config
<shadeslayer> kaddi: its probably that the old config file isnt compatible with the new packages
<UK-DO> Finally and manual check for all dep pkgs is done I hope I'm not missing anything :\ Last try kubuntu :(
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: one sec
<kaddi> shadeslayer: so there is no way i can save my config?
<UK-DO> I got all the dep pkgs shadyslayer double checked every single one of them manually
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: try and install gnome ppa from a terminal and check the deps listed there,download the ones your missing
<UK-DO> how do I donwload the missing ones if I dont have network running lolz
<shadeslayer> kaddi: probably not
<shadeslayer> UK-DO: switch to windows again :P
<UK-DO> yes thats what I have been doing for past 3 hrs or so :(
<kaddi> but all the taskbars are still transparent is that normal? can i change that?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: can you do a pastebin?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> what?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i meant a imagebin
<shadeslayer> kaddi: can you be quick.. im about to leave
<kaddi> shadeslayer: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4393380/Bildschirmfoto1.png.html
<Sakui> how do you restart networking?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: have you left already?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: no
<kaddi> ah :)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: the screenshot shows just the top?
<kaddi> just curious, didn't want to hurry you
<kaddi> no, it shows the entire screen
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah i was keeping a eye on motu,devel,and classroom too :P
<shadeslayer> kaddi: not here :)
<kaddi> do you see the text "taskbar is transparent"?
<kaddi> you have a preferred imagebin shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah can you paste it on imagebin?
<shadeslayer> net is extremely slow here
<kaddi> imagebin.com?
<kaddi> the picture is 500kb
<shadeslayer> yea
<kaddi> imagebin.org?
<kaddi> you want me to reduce the picture size?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.org/82171
<shadeslayer> and voila
<shadeslayer> its loading just the last bit left
<shadeslayer> kaddi: this is post renaming .kde?
<kaddi> yes after renaming .kde
<shadeslayer> kaddi: and you did a relogin right
<kaddi> i did a reboot
<kaddi> i think
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<kaddi> you want me to try again?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: no need
<shadeslayer> kaddi: do this : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> kaddi: also try and add a panel and see what happens
<lavin> please someone help me if i download a file called 123_abc.tar.bz2 and its in my downloads folder what is my next move
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents.  I seem to have a firefox icon stuck in my panel.  I don't believe that firefox is still running.  How should I go about getting rid of the phantom icon?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: to the taskbar or to the desltop in general
<shadeslayer> kaddi: desktop in general
<kaddi> shadeslayer: to the desktop works fine
<compilerwriter> Also what causes these phantoms in the first place.
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hmm.. ok best thing to do is install kubuntu-desktop,log out and login and if the problem persists,just remove the panel and add a new one
<kaddi> shadeslayer: will do
<kaddi> brb
<shadeslayer> compilerwriter: press ctrl+alt+esc and click anywhere on the desktop,then press alt+F2 and type : plasma-desktop : hit enter
<UK-DO> Heya Shdayslayer I did it :D
<kaddi> shadeslayer: can you give me a command line command to log out, i don't see anything in the menu. or is it best to do a reboot
<shadeslayer> kaddi: theres no logout button?
<shadeslayer> ohmy
<UK-DO> I m on 9..10 Kubuntu now. I hope next time they will add the Gnome PPP with Kubuntu and save me the trouble
<kaddi> shadeslayer: there is, but it is transparent
<kaddi> shadeslayer: and I'm not sure which of the transparents buttons to click
<shadeslayer> kaddi: transperent like the panels?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> anyway I'll do a reboot
<kaddi> brb
<shadeslayer> sure
<UK-DO> Thanks to all the ppl who helped me get my broadband started in Kubuntu :D
<UK-DO-DONE> Heya ppl
<UK-DO-DONE> can anyone here me ?
<compilerwriter> thanks shadeslayer
<UK-DO-DONE> Can anyone here me Plz reply if you do ?
<genii> UK-DONE: We see you writing, yes
<UK-DONE> Hello How what should I install very first after Kubuntu installations
<shadeslayer> UK-DONE: kubuntu-restricted-extras imo
<Sakui> system updates :P
<shadeslayer> yeah those too :)
<Sakui> why is my stupid kpackagekit just sitting there?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: does installing kubuntu-desktop remove wicd?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: reboot didn't fix my desktop problems but removed my internet client
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah it removes wicd to accomodate for knetwork manager
<kaddi> shadeslayer: but it seems knetwork manager still can't do wpa2... :/ that's not a problem, I'll reinstall wicd.
<kaddi> shadeslayer: any idea what else i could try to get background color for my widgets back?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: um.. nope
<shadeslayer> kaddi: you could try to reconfigure kdebase,but no idea
<UK-DO> Hi ppl what should I do very first after installation of Kubuntu
<kaddi> shadeslayer: i also got a window from anakondi reconfiguring something on latest reboot, is that also related to installing kubuntu-desktop?
<UK-DO> Shadyslayer: I finally solved the problem with Gnome PPP :D
<tony32> anyone tell me what the use of a root password is?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: do you think there's any use to ask for help in #kde or is this a ubuntu problem?
<gorgonizer> kaddi: if your desktop is still as shown in the imagebin link above, it would appear that no Desktop Theme has been applied to your system... try setting one in System Settings -> Advanced User Settings -> Desktop Theme Details
<shadeslayer> kaddi: you can ask in #kd
<UK-DO> Someone plz quickly tell me the resolution for 4gotten password I cant remember what password I used in Windows Pidgin. Bow I can't access my IRC in Kubuntu :(
<kaddi> gorgonizer: i changed the desktop theme to slim glow (it was air before) with no success. I had to customize one setting to be able to hit apply though
<kaddi_> wicd is reinstalled :)
<genii> UK-DO: Depending on what protocol it's for, have the originating place email you it.
<Mudassar> Kubuntu 9.10 installed but keyboard mouse both are not working
<gorgonizer> kaddi: changing the Panel Background should have helped (I would have thought), if that doesn't solve the issue, I am stumped.. :(
<UK-DO> Its IRC can I deregister this nick forfreenode and reregister with diff nick. Only problem is that I 4got the password :(
<UK-DO> or I dont need diff nick
<Mudassar> kubuntu 9.10 successfully installed but keyboard mouse both are not working. please help
<kaddi_> gorgonizer: it looks as if the changes aren't really applied.. i get a message that i have customized my settings, but nothing really changes.
<genii> UK-DO: Some googling indicates Pidgin stores some info on *nix machines in: ~/.purple/accounts.xml     So if it works on your linux, you can *maybe* find it in there
<miglo> hi! does someone use mlterm with enabled transparency?
<Mudassar> help plz
<miglo> I'm getting just a black background so the enabled transparency seems not to work
<Mudassar> brothers, I am fed up fighting with Kubuntu for 3 days ...... just installed atlast, and now keyboard mouse are not working
<WaltzingAlong> Mudassar: bravo
<Mudassar> WaltzingAlong: can you help ?
<WaltzingAlong> Mudassar: what indicates that your keyboard and mouse are not working?
<Mudassar> I am stuck at login screen, neither I can move mouse nor can type anything
<Mudassar> mouse was working fine when I booted first time
<kaddi_> how can I do a complete clean install of kde?
<Mudassar> it has took so much my time, now no more time on it ...
<WaltzingAlong> Mudassar: ok
<Mudassar> Please help brother
<WaltzingAlong> Mudassar: continuing at this point is investing more time in it - which you no longer want; i can understand.
<Mudassar> it has been three days I am wasting my time on it .. now it should work ..
<tony32> greasemonkey FF addon is looking for kate so i can edit a script. where is kate located? i checked /usr/share
<tony32> is there a directory in linux analagous to "program files"?
<kaddi_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<tony32> never! ubottu
<tony32> i hate brown themes
<WaltzingAlong> change the theme?
<kaddi_> if I do a complete remove of kde is there any other config files than .kde I will loose?
<WaltzingAlong> kaddi_: your home ~/.kde should stay with a purge/remove of the kde packages
<kaddi_> with a purge as well?
<kaddi_> does konversation get killed of in the process? :p
<WaltzingAlong> ;) should not
<kaddi_> k
<kaddi_> lets go for it then :p
<kaddi_> are there any config files outside of .kde? Meaning if I moved .kde and my problem persists is it not a config-problem
<kaddi_> ?
<gorgonizer> tony32: kate should be found in /usr/bin/
<WaltzingAlong> kaddi_: your problem was that with kde4.4rc when you log in you receive a notification that the global shortcuts had been changed?
<tony32> thanks, it was there. someone beat you first
<kaddi_> WaltzingAlong: no it_s 4.3.5 I upgraded today though
<WaltzingAlong> kaddi_: right so your kde settings are in ~/.kde and thus moving that (then logging in) should mean kde cannot find your old settings (in the moved .kde directory)
<kaddi_> WaltzingAlong: I know, I have "default" settings right now, the ones automatically created on first login. But my taskbar is still transparent as is the menu from k-menu
<KOPRajs> hi there, I've accidentally eleted some files in /usr/share/locale... I need to force package manager to reinstall affected packages but can't find out how... in Hardy there was Install/Remove/Reinstall but in Karmic I can see only Install/Remove options... command-line to reinstall a package withou removing first would be ok
<WaltzingAlong> kaddi_: transparent as in 'with desktop effects'?
<WaltzingAlong> KOPRajs: aptitude reinstall packagenamegoeshere
<kaddi_> WaltzingAlong: i'm getting help in #kde as well by now. They asked the same thing. Disabling desktop-effects gives me background color= black and text-color=black.. So it has something to do with effects, but it's also screwed without them
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Mudassar> how many people vote that Kubuntu 9.10 is stable?
<Mudassar> keyboard mouse are not working .............
<KjetilK> Mudassar, I never had that problem, but I had to use the latest KDE backports and make a manual backport of a package I found a serious bug in. With that, it is pretty stable
<avihay> Mudassar: I'd vote for stable as long as you don't try to make it crash
<KjetilK> but not right out of the box, no
<phoenix_> i am voting that its stable
<phoenix_> anyone tried lucid lynx
<BluesKaj> yup, it's abit unstable right now if you run kde 4.4
<phoenix_> how is the new ui improvements
<tony32> i'm about to cry. i keep installing a file, it says it can't. then each time i try to install or or the other dvd programs, it removes others using apt-get
<tony32> can't i have my cake and eat it too?
<phoenix_> i think are not giving admin right to the program
<tony32> yes, i am
<phoenix_> it wont get installed unless you give admin previlages
<lucitu> running lucid right now :)
<phoenix_> how is the ui improvements
<lucitu> awesome
<phoenix_> anthing new you liked a lot
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: you can play around with kde4.4rc without installing kubuntu 10.04
<genii> Also..
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phoenix_> i i know
<genii> tony32: What exactly are you trying to install, and how?
<phoenix_> waltz you mean live session
<tony32> trying to install k9copy or anything that will backup a dvd
<tony32> nothing's working
<tony32> nvm, i seemed to have spoken too soon
<genii> tony32: If you install the standard medibuntu repos according to the instructions on their site, K3B will rip
<Alarm> why isnt it possible to add shadows on windows when using oxygen or ozone window decorators ?
<phoenix_> k3b crashes for me
<lucitu> so what is the codename for Kubuntu 10.04 ubottu?
<phoenix_> may be you haven't enabled the desktop effects
<Alarm> i did.
<Alarm> when i use other window decorators (like plastic) i see them normaly
<genii> lucitu: "<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1" Which, you were here when it said earlier.
<kaddi> gorgonizer, Shadeslayer: the people in plasma got it fixed. Apparently it's not a problem with kde but with my intel drivers. running plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster instead of plain plasma-desktop fixed everything (or almost). In case you're curious :)
<gorgonizer> kaddi: cheers for the info, was completely unaware of such an issue...
<kaddi> me too.. but the pc has had a loooong history of kubuntu not working correctly because of drivers, so I'm not surprised :p
<kaddi> *inteldrivers
<lucitu> genii: can't you read the 'K'?
<genii> lucitu: There are not separate names for Kubuntu or ubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu versions of 10.04. They are all Lucid Lynx
<genii> lucitu: eg: Kubuntu 10.04 is Lucid Lynx with KDE desktop, etc
<lucitu> genni: i know..but ubottu seems to tell us 'K'ubuntu 10.04 discussion is not here?
<tony32> since when did ubuntu stop letting us play dvd's? we have to add medibuntu repo to do it, apparently
<lucitu> genii: Lubuntu seems new.  what is it?
<kaddi> tony32: that has always been the case, you need to install ubunte-extras-restricted
<genii> lucitu: LXDE based desktop
<genii> lucitu: Also, #ubuntu+1 is ALSO #kubuntu+1  :)
<tony32> hmmm, it's not showing when i try apt-search
<KOPRajs> how can I reinstall dpkg package?
<genii> tony32: eg, in Konsole: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<tony32> i read at the ubuntu site it doesn't allow you to play encrypted dvd's even with the extras repo
<genii> tony32: And then to install packages of libdvdcss2
<tony32> genii, done it already and worked. it's what i was talking about. i don't recall having to do this before
<Scunizi> tony32: the medibuntu repositories have the required library mentioned above by genii
<tony32> yeah, got it working on k9copy. it was why it was crashing
<Scunizi> tony32: it's because that library is not legal in some countries.. therefore Ubuntu won't offer it directly
<genii> tony32: (K)ubuntu has never included dvd-playing stuff due to it's all proprietary stuff, thats why medibuntu way is used
<tony32> ubuntu doesn't install libcss2 when installing k9copy. would be great to let us know, like with a popup saying, '...requires a proprietary codec, click here if you choose...."
<aperson> in anyone's opinion, would kde be good on a netbook?
<Scunizi> tony32: but it doesn't *require* it.. it's only needed when ripping commercial DRM protected dvd's
<genii> aperson: I installed Kubuntu Netbook Remix on an Asus 1005HA, had no complaints over it
<Scunizi> aperson: isn't there a netbook remix of kde?
<aperson> apparently
<tony32> Scunizi: yes, doesn't require. would be nice to know instead of just crashing with nothing. then again, that's the dev's fault
<genii> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<aperson> from what I'm reading though, it doesn't look to be complete
<aperson> I'm currently running a pretty custom ubuntu install, but running kde intrigues me
<phoenix_> i have problem with amarok. i am able to play music from my computer, but not from online sources like jamendo.com
<BluesKaj> aperson, kubuntu-desktop can run alongside ubuntu-desktop , just choose at login
<aperson> BluesKaj, give that this is a netbook, I doubt I have the space
<aperson> plus, I don't want to futz with my good netbook image
<aperson> I'm sure I'll entertain my curiosity one of these days
<aperson> anyways, my questions are not of support, so I must sink back down to idling
<BluesKaj> well, i run some gnome apps on my kde environment
<aperson> that's entirely different than having two full de's installed :)
<BluesKaj> how large is your partition ?
<aperson> 4gb
<BluesKaj> old notebook?
<aperson> the first :)
<aperson> asus eeepc 701
<UK-DONE> Why do I get network not managed msg in Kubuntu ?
<Scunizi> aperson: you could just install gnome or xfce4 without the full ubuntu-desktop
<marcosRz> woot
<marcosRz> did a cool non-official "hack" of a persona theme
<marcosRz> what you guys think? http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/6035/imagem3d.png
<aperson> Scunizi, I know :)  as I said, I already have a pretty custom ubuntu install running
<marcosRz> the top is the original, the bot is my modification and on the back is firefox running that theme
<aperson> Scunizi, I'm just curious how well and if anyone else is running kde on a netbook
<marcosRz> aperson: I'm
<Scunizi> aperson: gotch ya
<lucitu> UK-DONE: that's when u have somethng in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> aperson, you could always run a kubuntu live cd  to see what it's like
<UK-DONE> How do I solve that problem lucitu ?
<phoenix_> dont you feel hard to locate the title bar
<marcosRz> anyone liked my modification?
<marcosRz> :3
<marcosRz> --> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/6035/imagem3d.png
<marcosRz> the top is the original, the bot is my modification and on the back is firefox running that theme
<savary> lol, so nice
<UK-DONE> My network manager selects the unused ethernet adapter as active and ignores the used ethernet adpter insted :( What should I do to get it work yet again ?
<aperson> I believe that to be a topic for another channel
<marcosRz> savary: I wonder if the original author will let me upload on persona
<marcosRz> @_@
<phoenix_> your work is really appricaiatable
<savary> maybe, you don't know
<savary> ask him
<tony32> UK-DONE, set the used on as default
<marcosRz> I can't see a way to talk to him, no email on the page
<marcosRz> -_-
<savary> so, don't do anything and wait if he post it on persona
<phoenix_> this is the amarok crash report. can anyone help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/364166/
<marcosRz> savary: there no communication channel or whatsoever there
<marcosRz> I think I'll just use myselv \o/
<tony32> anyone know a way that i can mount a volume when clicking a mouse instead of it just giving me an error?
<tony32> in dolphin, all i have to do is just click and input root password, but in the plasma desktop and such, it just errors
<savary> it's another idea
<tony32> actually, to correct that, even in dolphin, a subfolder errors out unless i click the drive, then it promps
<tony32> then it will let me click that shortcut when i open in dolphin
<savary> but it's a beautiful theme
<mellhen> i would like to use kepas, is here anyone who s using it in kubuntu 9.10
<anelia> helol
<tony32> k/ubuntu should have a paid irc service, lol. i'd use it. would be a good way to fund it also
<anelia> hi
<anelia> what is this
<anelia> ?
<tony32> are you 12?
<anelia> ne i am 22 f
<tony32> was an inside joke. welcome to the magical and mysterious land called irc
<anelia> my mom installed this i do not know what is it
<tony32> it's kubuntu. it's an entirely free operating system
<tony32> you're used to windows, this is different but can do just as much, usually
<anelia> no i use normally gnome
<anelia> my boyfriend installed this he refused to install windows on my pc
<tony32> oh, then you're more used to it than i though. it's kde, better than gnome, imho
<aperson> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tony32> lol, good for him
<tony32> i just converted from windows 7. both are great os's though
<anelia> yes windows 7 looka like linux lol
<ikonia> all, please check the topic of this channel as aperson has suggested please
<anelia> sorry newbe here good night
<ikonia> anelia: no problem
<BluesKaj> W7 is a better version of XP :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: please stop
<anelia> the only problem i faced is the impossibility to make the blutooth to work
<UK-DONE> sudo vi /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf <<<<<<<<< Plz confirm it will work. I already tried couple of solutions which didnt work
<ikonia> UK-DONE: what do you want to do ?
<anelia> i tryed everything really the driver us not supported
<UK-DONE> I'm having error network not managed
<BluesKaj> ikonia, aww are you offended ..sorry ..it was just remark
<ikonia> anelia: some bluetooth modules aren't supported on linux
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not offended, but trying to keep the channel on topic
<anelia> i will try , i know so i upgrade the next distribution may make it work
<ikonia> UK-DONE: I'm not sure what you expect to achieve by vi'ing that file
<UK-DONE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028541
<ikonia> UK-DONE: that's also a gnome config as I recall
<BluesKaj> oh ikonia , you're the offtopic cop today :)
<ikonia> UK-DONE: you can try that, it may or may not work, if you card is marked as unmanged then it should work
<Alarm> why isnt it possible to add shadows on windows when using oxygen or ozone window decorators ?
<Alarm> when i use other window decorators (like plastic) i see them normaly
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, eth0 ?
<UK-DONE> ikonia: I'm very tired of my net not working with Kubuntu :( So I need to do something
<ikonia> Alarm: just a limitation of how they draw I guess
<ikonia> UK-DONE: that file is file a gnome setting I think
<ikonia> UK-DONE: it's not for kde
<Alarm> ok. something else. i think that i used to see a blue glow around windows while using these window decorator. am i wrong ?
<UK-DONE> But what is the solution for Kubuntu then ?
<ikonia> UK-DONE: do you have any information in /etc/network/interfaces about your card ?
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, I'm using /etc/network/interfaces with my ethernet connected desktop , works well
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, or are you wifi ?
<UK-DONE>  ikonia: Nope I dunno a thing I'm jus googling
<UK-DONE> no I'm not WiFI I have PPP broadband
<ikonia> UK-DONE: - can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces for me please
<ikonia> UK-DONE: also what device name (eth0 for example) is the network card you're trying to manage
<UK-DONE> yes ETH0 but I cant do anything with Kubuntu coz net just wot work :(
<UK-DONE> I m on Windows ATM
<ikonia> UK-DONE: ok, I need you to get that contents of that file for me
<UK-DONE> ikonia:  /etc/network/interfaces ???
<ikonia> UK-DONE: yes please
<UK-DONE> ok I'll have to reboot again though :\
<ikonia> no problem
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, so you have a serial cable link to a modem ?
<BluesKaj> or thru another computer/server to the internet
<BluesKaj> oh well, PPP is adifferent setup than most...it's unusual nowadays
<ikonia> BluesKaj: some cable modems still use it
<BluesKaj> ikonia, obviously
<ikonia> I mean as a device, not a protocol
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone know how to convert a kommader .kmdr file to a executable file?
<BluesKaj> well, IP is on the internet side
<ikonia> ScoobyDoo: compile it ?
<ikonia> .kmdr looks like a project file (I'm reading the docs as we speak)
<ScoobyDoo> ikonia: I'm using it for some software, So you see when its on the net, I don't wan't people having to install kommader and then run it themselves
<Alarm> any suggestions for a good eyecandy? anything :)
<ikonia> Alarm: kde-look.org
<ikonia> ScoobyDoo: yes, but that looks like a project file, have you read the docs on it ?
<Alarm> i searched anything , thats why i asked in case i missed something hot :)
<ikonia> Alarm: what I like you may hate, it's personal preference, just keep searching
<ScoobyDoo> ikonia No actully lol, I'll have a search
<ScoobyDoo> I know i know i'm so stupid
<ikonia> http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdewebdev/kommander/index.html
<Alarm> true
<ikonia> I'm reading them now - they don't look bad
<Alarm> when resizing my windows the respond is really slow. it goes like in frames
<Alarm> i got a nvidia 8600 . should this happen ?
<darthanubis> as soon as I start amarok on a clean 9.10 install flash sound stops
<darthanubis> my obvious query is why?
<darthanubis> my hardware works fine under default ubuntu 9.10
<darthanubis> when I used to use KDe I came across this before and fixed it but don't have my links
<darthanubis> and one with the link around to the fix?
<UK-DONE> Hi I'm back which file did you ask for ?
<APERSON> darthanubis, are you on 64 bit?
<UK-DONE> Was it interfaces or nm-settings-system.conf ?
<APERSON> UK-DONE, it helps to ask the person directly
<UK-DONE> APERSON: I forgot the name of helper :(
<darthanubis> APERSON: yes
<APERSON> darthanubis, you're using 32 bit flash
<darthanubis> like I siad I've done this before but can't remember
<darthanubis> APERSON: no I'm not
<APERSON> darthanubis, purge flashplugin-nonfree and and install 64bit flash
<darthanubis> it is not install
<darthanubis> I'm not a noob
<APERSON> I never said that.
<darthanubis> well I don't install 32bit apps in 64bit
<APERSON> how did you install flash then?
<darthanubis> the64bit plugin from Adobe
<darthanubis> how else?
<APERSON> that's what, not how
<darthanubis> it aint much to it. 1.get unpack it to the plugin folder
<APERSON> well, there are both automated and manual methods, I was curious as to which you used.
<APERSON> what sound system are you using?
<UK-DONE> Fresh query: How do solve unmanaged network problem ?
<APERSON> UK-DONE, you were previously talking to BluesKaj and ikonia
<APERSON> they might be of some help
<UK-DONE> Those ppl are seem to be away from their PCs
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, do you have a modem connected to your pc by a serial cable ?
<UK-DONE> no have no idea :(
<UK-DONE> I have ethernet adpater at my place that is it
<UK-DONE> BluesKaj: Modem or Swich or whatever device might be far far awy at my ISPs
<UK-DONE> auto lo
<UK-DONE> iface lo inet loopback <<<<<<<<< Interfaces file
<BluesKaj> ok UK-DONE , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/network/ interfaces...copy and paste the text into pastebin
<BluesKaj> !paste | UK-DONE
<ubottu> UK-DONE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UK-DONE> Blues:Kaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/364194/
<BluesKaj> UK-DONE, type ' route ' into your terminal
<UK-DONE> BluesKaj Right now ? I'm on windows ATM
<UK-DONE> My net wont work thats why I'm tryin to solve problem
<UK-DONE> [ifupdown] managed=false <<<<<<< this is wat the root of the probs
<BluesKaj> do you know your pc's IP address..it's differnt than your internet IP
<ronaldo_> HI
<UK-DONE> I have dynamic IP
<UK-DONE> BluesKaj: Every single IP gets changed everyday even the LANone and Wan one
<ronaldo_> anybody here from brazil?
<BluesKaj> if you are behind a modem your pc has a static IP , the internet IP is dynamic
<BluesKaj> sorry , gotta leave for a while ....dinner
<ronaldo_> ok
<UnderWraps> hi, I'm just reinstalling 9.10 and it rebooted to a grub prompt, what should I do now?
<gorgonizer> Hello, I have KDE 4.4 RC2 installed, yet my system wants to install kdebase-4.3.5.. is this correct, or is the kdebase metapackage missing for 4.3.95?
#kubuntu 2010-01-28
<euphorianx3> i can't burn the lucid-desktop-i386.iso image to a CD, the burning process fails at 98-99% i think its too big :( (750,000,000 bytes)
<konraddo> hi
<konraddo> i have a problem with sound on kubuntu 9.10, i can listen to music in amarok, but sound is not working when i try to play something in Firefox (YouTube, etc.)
<Daugha|n> Have you installe ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<konraddo> hmmm, no :s
<Daugha|n> Well, see if that helps. =)
<konraddo> ok
<konraddo> btw i heard that it might be a fault of pulseaudio :s
 * Daugha|n shrugs.
<Daugha|n> That package usually solves my sound issues involving the web.
<konraddo> ok, ubuntu-restricted-extras is downloading, im afk for few minutes
<konraddo> hmm i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but sound in firefox isn't working anyway
<Daugha|n> Are all the volumes turned up?
<konraddo> yes
<konraddo> :s
<Daugha|n> Ok, you need someone who knows more than I do, then. Sorry.
<konraddo> ok :p
<konraddo> uh, cYa
<konraddo> ;p
<ewoerner> hi, are there any special tricks to get the nepomuk search to work in dolphin?
<ewoerner> only shows me an empty list of results
<ewoerner> (plasma runner works fine)
<ewoerner> (sc 4.4 rc2)
<iconmefisto> ewoerner: you need to install some packages to get it to work. what version of kde do you have?
<ewoerner> as i just said, 4.4 rc2
<ewoerner> and nepomuk is working fine, that's not the problem
<ewoerner> dolphin just doesn't show any search results
<iconmefisto> ewoerner: you need to install virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers
<ewoerner> virtuoso is installed - as i said, the nepomuk plasma runner delivers results
<iconmefisto> I'm not getting any results in dolphin either
<iconmefisto> the changes to that dolphin search toolbar seem promising though
<iconmefisto> ewoerner: try searching with nepomuksearch:/<search term>
<iconmefisto> ewoerner: that works for me, but not the dolphin search interface
<ewoerner> yeah, that one works for me as well
<iconmefisto> and now dolphin has died after a second search. when I close it and try to reopen it, I get a blank window, nothing displayed but the titlebar
<Daugha|n> iconmefisto: I;ve been having issues with dolphin crashing, everything else seems quite stable though.....
<iconmefisto> Daugha|n: it actually just froze and I had to kill it. when I restarted it, that's when I got a blank window
<Daugha|n> iconmefisto: Mine has been freezing and ultimately crashing all week long at least. ALways on simple stuff like changing dirs.
<Daugha|n> Sometimes takes as long as 2 min to restart, also.
<Reemul> what build are you using?
 * Daugha|n has no clue.
<Reemul> 9.10?
<Reemul> 9.04
<Daugha|n> Oh.....Ubuntu 9.10 x64
<iconmefisto> 9.10 with kde 4.4rc1
<Daugha|n> Thought you meant the exact kernel build...
<Daugha|n> I'm running kde 4.3.2
<iconmefisto> *kde 4.4rc2
<Roasted> Does anybody know why Dolphin doesn't mount network shares like Nautilus does?
<Reemul> Ok sorry I am not any help I am only running the 32bit version
<iconmefisto> Roasted: how does nautilus do it?
<Roasted> well nautilus... MOUNTS it
<Roasted> like a drive
<Daugha|n> 32 bit is another lappy......And, it seems to have issues running pidgin....Prolly dig into that more in a week or so.
<Roasted> dolphin doesnt appear tot do that
<Roasted> so I have to re-authenticate every time to the network share if I close dolphin out
<Roasted> if I reopen nautilus its still mounted and quick and snappy and blah blah blah :(
<Reemul> save your password in kwallet
<Roasted> even still, its slow until it authenticates
<Roasted> nautilus = BLAM. done. Right there.
<Roasted> Dolphin just slugs along.
<Roasted> will 10.04 have any changes, perhaps?
<iconmefisto> of course it will have changes!
<Roasted> I mean changes in regard to dolphin potentially being.. quicker
<Reemul> that is dependent upon the KDE build
<Reemul> but I would think it should
<iconmefisto> Roasted: is konqueror any better at mounting net shares? perhaps it's not dolphin-specific
<Roasted> I ran kubuntu for a while and liked it, but I had mixed speed experiences on the machines I installed it on. So I went back to Ubuntu for thet tiem being.
<Roasted> No, Konq did the same thing.
<Reemul> it may be the K is not caching passwords
<Roasted> regardless, mounting network shares... makes sense. I just dont understand why dolphin never did it yet.
<Reemul> when I was running openSUSE I had to store the password in kwallet
<Roasted> I hate kwallet. :/
<Reemul> ya I am not a huge fan of it
<iconmefisto> I hate it too
<Reemul> but I am less of a fan of gnome
<Roasted> Im just trying to get aquianted with whats coming in kubuntu for 10.04. Not sure if Im sold on gnome shell yet, but I like  *buntu a lot.
<Reemul> I just installed kubuntu for the first time. I have ubuntu running on vmware but I have not used it a lot
<Daugha|n> I'm torn myself....I like the kde interface, but, I cant seem to get it to handle multiple monitors. Gnome does it fine.
<Roasted> I however found kubuntu to handle multiple monitors easier...
<Roasted> It's just difficult. I like so much from both of them. Gahh.
<Roasted> Its just discouraging to install Gnome on a ton of different machines and theyre all quick, and install KDE on a ton of machines and I get mixed results.
<iconmefisto> Roasted: there is an alpha 2 release of lucid you could try. maybe in a VM
<Roasted> I already tried.
<Roasted> Wouldnt even install.
<Roasted> I didnt try a VM though. I tried it on my spare pc.
<naderman> hey, I'm a little confused I just finally updated to 9.10 and the network manager widget I was using does not appear to exist anymore?
<Daugha|n> I'm on a lappy here, and when I plug in my 22, it tries to fit the laptop to the res for the 22. ALso, it says I dont have support for multiple monitors, and I cant find a package to install support.
<naderman> it looked like this one here: http://www.osnews.com/story/20758/KDE_4_2_Progress_New_NetworkManager_Plasmoid_Coming
<Roasted> Speaking of network manager, will it actually not suck in 10.04?
<Reemul> ummm that is what may be sending me back to suse
<Roasted> suse. :/
<Roasted> try out mandriva. they have the sweetest wifi manager.
<Reemul> I have 2 AP's in my house one ius a cisco and it does not broadcast the ssid and buntu can  not attach to it
<reagleBRKLN> hi, most of my kde packages have updated to 4.3.5, and I can no longer alt-click links in Konq! Is this the case for anyone else?
<iconmefisto> naderman: you don't have the knetworkmanager icon at all?
<naderman> if I run knetworkmanager I get an icon, but that is a different one from what I used to have
<naderman> and that does not appear to work at all
<naderman> if I add a wifi to that it just doesn't seem to save it
<naderman> doesn't connect, doesn't show it anywhere
<Roasted> has anybody ever had retarded sound issues in kubuntu? I ran it on my machine a while back and Ic ouldnt play amarok and youtube at the same time.
<iconmefisto> naderman: apt-cache policy plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<reagleBRKLN> Roasted: not me, sound works fine
<iconmefisto> naderman: just wondering which widget is installed
<naderman> plasma-widget-networkmanagement:
<naderman>   Installed: 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1
<naderman>   Candidate: 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1
<naderman>   Version table:
<naderman>  *** 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1 0
<FloodBotK2> naderman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naderman>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<Roasted> reagleBRKLN, really???? Why have I been having issues...
<naderman> come on that was 7 lines :(
<iconmefisto> naderman: that's the version I have and it works fine
<reagleBRKLN> anyone else running 4.3.5 packages? can you stil left click links in Konq?
<naderman> iconmefisto: does it look like the one in the screenshot I linked to?
<iconmefisto> naderman: not quite. I've never seen the notification before (shown with black background in the screenshot)
<naderman> :(
<naderman> that one really worked well
<naderman> no idea what it was though :/
<reagleBRKLN> whenever I left/alt click in Konq, I go back, instead of getting the pop-up... is that configurable somewhere?
<iconmefisto> naderman: that's probably knetworkmanager and some other wireless widget in the screenshot
<naderman> yeah
<iconmefisto> plasma-widget-wifi maybe
<naderman> actually no, it does not use knetworkmanager
<naderman> but network-manager
<naderman> I'll try that
<kaddi> hi, the last updates screwed my sound. after a reboot i have no sound anymore. I got a message on boot that there were 3 unused sounddevices and if I wanted them deleted. I clicked no, but I still have no sound
<kaddi> how can I repair my sound?
<naderman> iconmefisto: see http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839
<naderman> I wonder where I got that
<naderman> hmm # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu jaunty main
<iconmefisto> got what?
<naderman> that might have something to do with it
<naderman> iconmefisto: that network-manager plasmoid
<iconmefisto> naderman: oh that's your screenshot? the widget with the coloured bars?
<naderman> no but mine looked just like that (with the black background, etc.)
<naderman> exactly the same thing
<naderman> and well knetworkmanager as I said doesn't even store my settings so I'd love to have that back
<iconmefisto> I just tried plasma-widget-wifi and it doesn't show anything, not even an icon. just a blank space in the panel (kde 4.4rc2)
 * kaddi would suggest wicd :p
<naderman> yeah that's not it
<naderman> and no karmic versions on that launchpad account
<reagleBRKLN> ah, in moving to 4.3.5 somehow the konq config option of  "Right clickgoes back in history" got activated
<Roasted> will 10.04 get pulse audio
<kaddi> anyone here able to help me with sound? I lost it after update & reboot today
<naderman> iconmefisto: when I try to add a connection in knetworkmanager it just doesn't do anything at all when I try to save it :(
<iconmefisto> kaddi: if you run speaker-test in konsole, do you get any sound?
<kaddi> no, it says "0 - front left" but I didn't hear anything
<kaddi> now it said "time per period 30,... 0 - front left"
<iconmefisto> kaddi: nothing muted or set too low in alsamixer?
<kaddi> tried starting alsamixer it said: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<kaddi> iconmefisto: it is quite possible that someting is changed/muted, I just don't know what. Sound was working fine before the update
<kaddi> iconmefisto: should I kill off speakertest or does it finish on it's own at some point?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: so alsamixer doesn't start at all?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: no
<iconmefisto> kaddi: yeah, kill speaker-test
<tony32> anyone know if it's possible to move files in dolphin without that annoying popup asking to move them?
<iconmefisto> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaddi> iconmefisto: what's the command to start volume-control for kde?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: kmix? the sound mixer?
<kaddi> kmic
<kaddi> doesn't seem to be doing anything either, though
<iconmefisto> try starting it from konsole and see if messages give you a clue
<kaddi> iconmefisto: I did and there was no error message, the window just didn't open
<iconmefisto> kaddi: what was the update that caused this?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: I'm not sure, I think (but I didn't check) that upgrade to kde 4.3.5 was pushed this week and that I upgraded to it. However the reboot today also made me boot the new 17-kernel, so there could be all kind of updates causing it
<kaddi> iconmefisto: there must be some major screwage though, cause sudo adduser USERNAME sound returns adduser: the group "sound" does not exist"
<Roasted> when will kubuntu get smart and just have firefox installed by default instead of having this laughable firefox installer?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: or could it be that i need to be in the group pulse and not the group sound?
<tony32> Roasted: i think they're afraid of the freefags. the ones who cry if it's free but the license isn't to their spec
<Roasted> but, like... konq as a web browser. thats just a really, REALLY bad joke.
<u19809> guys when Istart a console and run 'set' i see MANY functions in the environment of bash ... what are they doing there ?
<Roasted> I mean, come on. ubuntus done it for years, and kubuntu wont?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: are you in the group "audio"?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: not sure how to read the line: audio:x:29:pulse I've added myself to pulse to test if that would help, but it didn't
<kaddi> should I add myself to audio?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: well my user isn't in that group (haven't got the 4.3.5 update yet)
<kaddi> iconmefisto: do you have a sound group?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: but I'm in group "pulse-access"
<kaddi> didn't help
<juananfe> hola
<iconmefisto> kaddi: I don't see "sound" group
<kaddi> iconmefisto: no change after adding myself to pulse, pulse-access and audio
<kaddi> sound card is still recognized though
<iconmefisto> kaddi: "groups icon" gives me: icon adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare pulse-access
<kaddi> kaddi : kaddi adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare pulse pulse-access
<kaddi> if anything, I'm in too many groups now .P
<kaddi> iconmefisto: have you installed the latest kernel?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: running 2.6.31-18-generic
<kaddi> 18? o.o
<iconmefisto> kaddi: is yours 32bit or 64bit?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: could you run the command from the guide: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<kaddi> do you get modules for your kernel? I only got modules for kernel 16, but I'm running 17
<kaddi> iconmefisto: it's 32bit
<iconmefisto> yes I do get modules for my kernel
<kaddi> ok, i guess I'm missing the modules then, somehow
<iconmefisto> try to install the kernel I'm using
<kaddi> where do i get it from? it's not from main is it?
<iconmefisto> !info linux-image-2.6.31-18-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.31-18-generic does not exist in karmic
<iconmefisto> hmm
<iconmefisto> I don't know how I got it to be honest
<kaddi> hehe
<Izinucs> How do I switch between a DHCP address to Static?  I've opened "Network Connections and created a new Wired Connection, Entered my desired IP address within the range of my subnet, put in DNS servers and put in a search domain.. however it won't connect.. any input appriciated
<ilumi> Izinucs: this a problem with linux, simple things are ofter screwed
<jesse> whats the repository for kde 4.3.5? is it out yet?
<Izinucs> ilumi: a pain yes.. but I should be able to do this :( ....
<ilumi> Izinucs: my guess is you have to disable dhcp
<Izinucs> ilumi: on the computer or router
<ilumi> Izinucs: did you reboot or ifconfig ethx down /up?
<Izinucs> ilumi: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ilumi> Izinucs: computer, on the router static and dhck should work
<ilumi> Izinucs: you probably have to change it in the config file, however i dont know which, ive done it long time ago
<ilumi> Izinucs: and im not currenltly using ubuntu
<kaddi> jesse it's out, but I would wait, I'm having major issues
<ner0x> You know when you reinstall a package is says "Blah blah previously installed package". How can I make apt-get forget alllll about a package.
<Izinucs> ilumi: with the Network manager you can build preferences for different types of connections.. the static one I've built turns DHCP off.. When you click the icon you have a choice of which type of connection to use.. click it and the system automatically ifup's or ifdown's as needed.. but still..... errrrr
<kaddi> ner0x: i think you may be looking for the "purge" command. That will delete all config files from the installe dprogram
<ilumi> Izinucs: /etc/network/interfaces
<Izinucs> ilumi: I'll take a look at that..
<Izinucs> ilumi: not much in there.. auto lo & iface lo inet loopback
<ilumi> Izinucs: yeah, try entering all the info there
<ilumi> Izinucs: pm
<Izinucs> ilumi: resolv.conv has the domain, search and DNS servers listed as well.. of course right now I"m on the same box using dhcp.. so maybe it dynamically changes those files... sure
<x7m> join ubuntu
<x7m> #join ubuntu
<iconmefisto> x7m: like this: /join #ubuntu
<kaddi> x7m:  /join #ubunt
<kaddi> u
<kaddi> arg..
<FloodBotK2> kaddi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> yeah yeah :p
<x7m> okay tnk u
<elijah> alguien sabe de bases de datos?
<Guest30201> someone here knows about databases?
<iconmefisto> I've heard of them! :) can you be more specific?
<Guest30201> i'm using the create table like statement and
<Guest30201> i can't import the fact that an attribute is a primary o foreign key
<Guest30201> is it possible?
<iconmefisto> kaddi: I think my 2.6.31-18-generic kernel came from karmic-proposed
<ilumi> Guest30201: you cant import what?
<Guest30201> ilumi: I'm importing the attributes BUT when I've imported all i look the table and I can't see which of them is a primary key or foreign key
<Guest30201> i'm using the create table like statement
<jesse2> Hello.  I primarily use gnome, but when i load up KDE, my screenlets (which i use in gnome) still auto load on KDE.  is there a way i can have them autoload on gnome but not kde?
<ilumi> Guest30201: well when you create a table you have to create your own primary key
<kaddi> iconmefisto: thx, I'll check that out
<kaddi> gonna reboot brb
<shadeslayer> morning
<Guest30201> ilumi: but can i create the primary/foreign keys at the same time i import the table?
<ilumi> ilumi: well, if you import a table, it already should have a primary key, which will be your foreign key
<ilumi> Guest30201: but im not that familiar with it, so i might be wrong
<shadeslayer> lol
<Guest30201> ilumi: that's right
<Guest30201> (you're not familiar with that)
<ilumi> Guest30201: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_key
<kaddi> iconmefisto: reboot fixed it, i think it really was the pulse-access group i wasn't in
<iconmefisto> kaddi: good news
<iconmefisto> kaddi: I might do the upgrade to 4.3.5 now :)
<jesse2> iconmefisto: is that on the repositories yet?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: it also broke my optics, so I'd be careful.. intel ftw once again it appears.
<iconmefisto> jesse2: apparently, yes
<iconmefisto> kaddi: optics?
<kaddi> iconmefisto: fixed it by running plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster thanks to the very nice people at #plasma :)
<kaddi> iconmefisto: for lakc of a better word.. all my widgets and taskbars and menus had transparent writing on transparent background, which made them rather unusable
<iconmefisto> kaddi: so running "plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster" once fixed it permanently? do you know what that command does, btw?
<kaddi> no, i need to kill plasma off and restart it with that command
<kaddi> every boot
<kaddi> iconmefisto: I believe it changes the graphics used, but I didn't enquire.. it took me 5 hours to get there, I was just hapy something worked :p
<kaddi> iconmefisto: there's a couple of screenshots I uploaded to illustrate: http://imagebin.org/82171 http://imagebin.org/82189
<kaddi> the second one was when desktop effects were disabled
<iconmefisto> kaddi: I got that after an update a while back, but changing back to the default "air" theme fixed it
<kaddi> iconmefisto: no, the first link is with air, the second I believe was aya, but same problem with air
<kaddi> when running the graphicssystem switch i can even use my old config and see something
<RiotingPacifist> I don't know anything else but "plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster" will cause plasma (responsible for systray and notifications) to avoid using opengl or any acceleration when displaying stuff so all transparency and effects will stop working
<iconmefisto> RiotingPacifist: is it the same as changing desktop effects settings from opengl to xrender compositing in desktop effects gui?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: I got my issue fixed for now. :) People in plasma suggested running plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster which led me reuse my old config. Almost back to normal now :)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: oh cool,didnt know that :)
<kaddi> me neither :p
<RiotingPacifist> iconmefisto: no i think it's like turning them off but for just one program
<kaddi> RiotingPacifist: you're sure it disable effects, cause I think mine are still working. It may depend on the hardware specs.
<RiotingPacifist> kaddi: No, i'm not sure, i think it turns of acceleration through opengl/xrenderer though, so it is possible the effects still work through raster if you have a good enough system
<kaddi> i fuond this saying it uses more ram: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-July/003017.html i have 3Gb of ram where 2GB usually lay dormant
<ilumi> pm me 1 more time
<santiago> youtybe
<santiago> hola
<santiago> hola a todos
<santiago> como esan
<ilumi> hola at me daug
<Scunizi__> What's the name of kubuntu's network manager?
<rmrfslash> so are we calling KDE "KDE Software CCompilation" now?
<rmrfslash> is this what is meant by KDE SC 4.4
<kaddi_> you sure it wasn't kde rc 4.4?
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> KDE SC 4.4 Release Candidate 2 packages available
<kaddi_> Scunizi__ i think it's plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<rmrfslash> from the kubuntu homepage
<qbg> Hi.  I automatically get a global IPv6 address in Vista, but not in Kubuntu 9.10; any reason why?
<Scunizi__> kaddi_: yep that's it.. thanks
<kaddi_> you're welcome
<rmrfslash> why do you care about getting an ipv6 address?
<qbg> Because I want to occasionally access IPv6 services
<rmrfslash> ipv6 services?
<qbg> For example, ipv6.google.com
<darthanubis> can anyone here with a pure kde install play quicktime video in their browser?
<ilumi> darthanubis: kde doesnt install codecs
<darthanubis> I did not ask that it did
<Scunizi> Thanks to ilumi and his patients I got a static IP working!  now the big test.. will it stick after reboot since I marked it "auto connect"..
<darthanubis> I asked a very specific question
<darthanubis> it was also yes or no
<kaddi_> darthanubis: i guess the answer is no
<ilumi> darthanubis: well, if there is no codec, you cant play it ,can you
<darthanubis> still not what I asked
<darthanubis> pure does not mean fresh install
 * RiotingPacifist find's darthanubis's lack of codec disturbing
<darthanubis> hence the confusion
<kaddi_> well pure kde wouldn't even run, no? you do need some kernel and a couple more things I'd imagine? :p
<ilumi> darthanubis: besides, what browser are you talking about, because you need extra plugins to play that in firefox, and probably other browsers
<darthanubis> I could di it if I wanted or did not mind pulling totem-mozilla plugins and all the crap with it, but I'm trying to avoid that
<darthanubis> right not I'm trying to get it doen in chrome and arora
<darthanubis> konq is trash
<ilumi> darthanubis: isnt arora a renamed firefox?
<darthanubis> basically
<darthanubis> without all the stuff FF depends on
<ilumi> darthanubis: like?
<kaddi_> there's a vlc-plugin for firefox that can replace totem I believe. I used to use, don't recall why I ain't using it anymore though
<RiotingPacifist> ilumi: nah it's a webkit based qt browser, it doesn't play with kde but i think work is being done to couple them a bit more
<darthanubis> playing with kde jsut fine
<darthanubis> kaddi_: can you watch apple trailers?
<ilumi> RiotingPacifist: i have it installed, but dont use it, what do you mean it doesnt play with kde
<RiotingPacifist> ilumi: last time i used it it had it's own password, history and bookmarks managers
<ilumi> RiotingPacifist: oh , you mean integration
<ilumi> RiotingPacifist: i prefer firefox, so dont really care,
<ilumi> bu tit does seem pretty fast
<RiotingPacifist> yeah, its a nice qt browser, but doesn't integrate with KDE, rekonq is not as polished but does, firefox isn't qt based but there is work being done so bookmarks and other features play nice
<ilumi> darthanubis: why do you care about quicktime,, isnt that like a dinosaur of codecs?
<ilumi> darthanubis: i dont remember las time i seen a quicktime video on the web
<kaddi_> darthanubis: there's also mplayer that's supposed to be capable of it. i'm checking apple website right now, I'll let you know when I figured something out
<darthanubis> kaddi_: http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/greenzone/
<darthanubis> try to play that
<darthanubis> I installed totem-mozilla and that has not worked, that usually does it
<darthanubis> unless I have to completely install totem and its plugins
<darthanubis> I did not care before what got installed last time I had this working, but I do now
<darthanubis> don't want to pull  a bunch of gnome stuff down
<APERSON> grr... why won't xchat remember my 'hide join/parts' for this channel?
<kaddi_> well try mplayer or vlc then
<APERSON> I use vlc's
<darthanubis> APERSON: quicktime works for you?
<darthanubis> which borwser you use?
<APERSON> I was just idly stating that I uses vlc's browser plugin to handle things
<darthanubis> i c
<eitreach> What is the plasmoid called that mimics the Windows 7 task list?
<kaddi_> darthanubis: according to this bug-report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/418064 It's not your browser that can't play quicktime, it's apple being an ass and not wanting linux users to watch their trailers. They only let clients identifying as quicktime play their movies
<kaddi_> it's got nothing to do with being able to play quicktime movies or not
<kaddi_> seems fixed in totem, can't find much about it on other plugins
<rmrfslash> i don't get audio in quicktime movies
<rmrfslash> tried watching the new ipad movie on apple.com
<kaddi_> http://www.divxden.com/93jdzmp0ekfa/NCIS.S07E13.HDTV.XviD-LOL.avi.html# I'm testing this one and it works fine for me
<kaddi_> that's with the mpayer-plugin
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kaddi_> what just appened? o.o
<kaddi_> test
<kaddi_> a, that looks better now :P
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kaddi_> ...
<darthanubis> kaddi_: yeah i tried on my gnome  mint box and it played in chrome via the gnome-mplayer plugin
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kaddi_> darthanubis: i have the mplayer plugin and the file loads fine through playlist and everything and then it is stopped. Other divx work fine in FF though
<darthanubis> hate that it works in gnome and not my nice new kde
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<eitreach> Something looks broken.
<kaddi_> not sure if someone isn't actively breaking
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<darthanubis> almost got preogress but it appears to have locked up chrome
<darthanubis> just showing playlist
<darthanubis> well got it to play in konqueror, but it kills chrome, and the feed is laggy on the same network it pplayed perfectly on the mint box
<kaddi_> it may be the gnome-mplayer plugin interfering? there should only be one plugin installed for quicktime to prevent confusing the browser :p
<darthanubis> no that one was not even installed
<darthanubis> th eGMP is on another box working perfectly in Mint
<darthanubis> I've yet to install it in kde
<darthanubis> kaddi_: got it
<kaddi_> darthanubis:  how?
<darthanubis> did not even have to pull down a gang of gnome garbage
<darthanubis> install gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer
<darthanubis> plays FLAWLESSLY
<kaddi_> interesting
<darthanubis> try it
<darthanubis> I'm playing it via chrome
<tsimpson> let's see if it's over
<bigbrovar> hi guys I am wondering which repo i need to enable to be able to upgrade to kde 4.3.5 on karmic
<tsimpson> bigbrovar: 4.3.5 is currently landing in -backports
<tony32> anyone used ecryptfs?
<bigbrovar> tsimpson: oh ok the normal backport? or the ppa backports?
<tsimpson> normal karmic-backports
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if all the packages are updated yet though, but most of the core packages have
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kaddi_> what's wrong with the bots tonight? :P
<tsimpson> they are working as expected
<kaddi_> ah
<kaddi_> i was wondering earlier
<tsimpson> when the channel is under attack, they lock it down
<kaddi_> if it was the bots acting up or if there was a bunch of stupid people joining
<tsimpson> which is a good thing :)
<kaddi_> i guess it is the latter then :)
<tsimpson> lots of CTCP spam
<tsimpson> *don't click the link if you see them, they will cause _you_ to attack the channel*
<kaddi_> hehe, ok
<kaddi_> haven't seen one so far, though
<tsimpson> it's a malformed ctcp version with a link in it, which causes your web browser to send data to freenode and attack channels with the same link
<tsimpson> ^if you click it
<kaddi_> so what is the deeper sense in attacking a channel? is it just "fun" or do they get some kind of revenue out of it?
<tsimpson> they just have nothing better to do I guess
<kaddi_> ah, great
<kaddi_> but now I understand why I saw a couple of familiar names get banned :p
<Daugha|n> GUess I missed something.
<darthanubis> kaddi_: did you try it?
<kaddi_> yeah, it's working now in firefox :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<kaddi_> greets
<contrast> Anyone have a solution to the kio_http_cache_cleaner problem? I've tried moving the file from /usr/bin to elsewhere, and had a thorough look through Konqueror's configuration and System Settings -> Service Manager, no dice. : \
<aperson> so this is weird:  I can't use vlc because it seg faults, but running cvlc runs fine (and the gui pops up too)
<aperson> (11824) KPluginLoader::load: The plugin "libkfilemodule" doesn't contain a kde_plugin_verification_data structure
<aperson> hmm
<Daugha|n> I dont even understand al that, really.
<shadeslayer_> aperson: you might have better luck in #kde
<aperson> yeah, probably :)
<shadeslayer_> meh.. plasma crashes everytime i add a widget :(
<aperson> and just as I expected, I got told to go to #vlc
<aperson> which isn't even on this server.. my search continues
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
<Daugha|n> Sounds like the one time I tried #kde....
<shadeslayer_> aperson: try googling the error?
<aperson> I just get segment fault
<aperson> huzzah!  vlc --reset-config did the trick
<shadeslayer_> :D
<contrast> Anyone have a solution to the kio_http_cache_cleaner problem? I've tried moving the file from /usr/bin to elsewhere, and had a thorough look through Konqueror's configuration and System Settings -> Service Manager, no dice. It's really starting to drive me bonkers. :-\
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I'm having headaches with my audio still, getting this a lot: "audio device HDA Nvidia (AD198x Analog) does not work falling back to PulseAudio"
<JediMaster> I currently have no audio working at all at the moment, even in system settings multimedia when I try and click test on it it won't play anything
<snikker> hi, how can i make a xgettext recursive scan?
<webik> hi
<UK-DONE> Is there any solution for Network not managed error ?
<kaddi__> hi, is it possible to change the default command with which plasma-desktop is loaded at boot time?
<Tm_T> kaddi__: perhaps, why?
<kaddi> Tm_T: I'm experiencing graphic errors when plasma-desktop is loaded normally. "plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster" works much better. Which is why I would like to load plasma with those options at boot instead of doing a "kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster" after login
<Tm_T> kaddi: ah
<Tm_T> kaddi: /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop has line exec=
<kaddi> great :)
<kaddi> thansk a lot, that seems to fix it! :)
<michel> hi
<kaddi> hi
<michel> when i run sauerbraten(a 3d shooter) mouse pointer moves veeeery slow and jerky, as if the game has too low fps. i have ati card and i use "radeon" driver
<michel> what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<shadeslayer> whats the command to tar a file with max. compression
<shadeslayer> whats the command to tar a file with max. compression
<JuJuBee__> I just installed a fres copy of 9.04 on a server and for some reason apache not starting up when I restart the server.  Any help?
 * genii sips and ponders "Options `-[0-7][lmh]' not supported by *this* tar"
<ahox_> Hi, is it possible to switch from 32 to 64bit w/o a complete reinstall?
<genii> ahox_: The short answer is: No
<ahox_> genii: and the long answer? I don't mind getting my hands dirty, using linux since '99 or so
<tsimpson> the long answer is also "no"
<Tm_T> ahox_: I'd say you wouldn't need to ask if it would be possible for you reasonably
<tsimpson> it may be possible by reinstalling without formatting, but then you'd need to make sure you don't have any 32bit libs or binaries anywhere after
<tsimpson> quicker and easier to backup and reinstall
<tsimpson> and safer
<ahox_> ok, then I will wait a bit, just don't have the time right now
<JuJuBee__> Anybody?  What can I do to make apache start on reboot?  I seem to have to start it manually...
<ahox_> 10.4 is not so far away...
<Black_HorseX_> hi
<Black_HorseX_> How can i fix some wireless problems ?
<Black_HorseX_> I am still disconnected from my modem :(
<BluesKaj> hey genii , what do you think of this http://tinyurl.com/yabprov  ...is canonical selling out ?
<Black_HorseX_> But I don't understand why because my signal strengh is enough
<ahox_> BluesKaj: As long as they don't preinstall the yahoo toolbar...
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: please...
<Black_HorseX_> and Somebody can tell me how to have my icons on the desktop like windows or ubuntu ?
<ahox_> Black_HorseX_: Use the desktop settings to set it to Desktop
<ahox_> Black_HorseX_: sry, Folder View
<Kolia> ahox_: :) yep i find it confusing too :)
<Black_HorseX_> ok let me try
<Black_HorseX_> ahox_, can you guide me trough step by step ?
<ahox_> Black_HorseX_: Right click on the desktop, click settings
<ahox_> (assuming you have kde 4.3 - for me its just from memory, I am using the 4.4rc2)
<Black_HorseX_> yes
<ahox_> And then there should be the Activity drop down somewhere
<ahox_> at the top
<ahox_> It's preselected with desktop, change it to Folder View
<Black_HorseX_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ok
<Black_HorseX_> nice
<Black_HorseX_> thanks ahox_
<ahox_> Also my scripted image plugin does not work anymore with kde4.4rc2. Can anyone confirm/deny this?
<peterPan> can confirm that kde4.4 is at rc status
<Tm_T> ahox_: your scripted image plugin?
<Tm_T> ahox_: ah, that thing, cannot say about rc2 but it works here
<somekool> hi ! can I upgrade my 32bit kubuntu to 64bit system ?
<Tm_T> somekool: by reinstalling, yes
<iconmefisto> somekool: so no, you have to reinstall, not upgrade
<somekool> iso is labelled amd64 but it would work with intel 64 as well, won't it ?
<iconmefisto> yes
<tsimpson> somekool: amd64 is the standard, it will work with both AMD and Intel processors
<somekool> why not call it x86_64 ?
<tsimpson> because that's the Intel standard, not thin industry standard
<tsimpson> s/thin/the/
<iconmefisto> I think it's because amd were first with 64bit processors
<somekool> thanks for the info!!! I will be reinstalling kubuntu in 64bit
<somekool> have you seen the recent benchmarks on phoronix.com ?
<somekool> how's 4.4 RC2 beta packages?
<peterPan> rc2 beta?   alpha beta rc?
<Rav3nSw0rd> How do I change my password? I can change my password using passwd, but due to encryption on my hard drive, everything else falls to peices... I need to change the password to both at the same time or something like that
<Rav3nSw0rd> but I don't know how to change my hard drive encryption password
<peterPan> Rav3nSw0rd: what did google tell you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<slow-motion> hi
<peterPan> Rav3nSw0rd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670667
<Rav3nSw0rd> I've tried that second link, but when I reboot, (after having changed password) it throws 3 errors which indicate that it didn't mount the encrypted drive.
<Rav3nSw0rd> hm
<Rav3nSw0rd> actually, I can't find the proper filesystem to put in place of /dev/sda5
<Rav3nSw0rd> my sda is separated into 4 partitions, sda1, sda2, sda3, and sda4, sda4 is windows, sda1 is root, sda2 is home, sda3 is swap, but I tried all of them with that command, and none are LUKS partitions
<peterPan> so it might be home, no? sda2
<Rav3nSw0rd> I've tried them all, none of them work =[ "Command failed: /dev/sda2 is not a LUKS partition"
<Rav3nSw0rd> I tried 'cryptsetup -y luksAddKey ~' but it returns 'Command failed: Can not access device'
<soee> iv turned off menu bar in dolphin, can u tell me how can i turn it on again ?
<JuJuBee> I cant get apache2 to start up automagically on reboot
<gorgonizer> soee: Ctrl + M should restore the menu bar I believe...
<soee> gorgonizer: yes it works, thank u
<gorgonizer> np :)
<peterPan> JuJuBee: probably should be doing that automatically. setting wrong that it does not start?
<rmrfslash> I have a 1900 x 1200 display but kubuntu will only allow me to set my display to 1900 x 1080.... is there a way to add a resolution?
<rmrfslash> or do I need to ef w/ xrandr
<JuJuBee> peterPan: I agree, it has never done this to me after install... not sure why it not starting on reboot
<JuJuBee> That is what I am trying to get help with
<peterPan> JuJuBee but you can start it manually? works fine then?
<peterPan> rmrfslash and which driver are you using?
<rmrfslash> fglrx
<rmrfslash> 9.12
<rmrfslash> cool there's actually a new version
<vivekrp_> hello
<vivekrp_> anyone here from india?
<JuJuBee> peterPan: yes, can start manually
<genii> !in | vivekrp__
<ubottu> vivekrp__: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rmrfslash> doubt this will help though.... but could fix  few bugz here and there
<JuJuBee> and works after that , but still not start automatically on reboot
<vivekrp__> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<reagleBRKLN> I just upgraded to ppa packages to try kde 4.4rc2, however, when I log in, using existing .kde/ my desktop is black... What to do?
<reagleBRKLN> shortcuts work, as does krunner, just no widgets, wallpaper, etc.
<reagleBRKLN> do I have to start over with all my configs?!
<Rav3nSw0rd> oh, I remember this problem
<reagleBRKLN> pehaps i have to delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop* ?
<Rav3nSw0rd> it had to do with the kdeblog not being compatible with certain styles
<genii> reagleBRKLN: Perhaps: mv ~/.kde ~/.oldkde         then copy the important rc files bit by bit from .oldkde/share/config into the new .kde to see what ones are the culprit
<reagleBRKLN> deleting config/plasma-desktop* gets me the desktop back, but unconfigured, but I dont mind retweaking just that.
<comedit> Is there a simple way to export all kontact settings and import themin a new setup ?
<Rav3nSw0rd> reagleBRKLN: I recommend disabling the blog widget that is enabled by default, that was what caused the problem for me, and after disabling that, my qtcurve style hasn't caused any issues yet
<reagleBRKLN> Rav3nSw0rd: never had a blog widget installed before the upgrade
<Pavel_> When I manually shut my disc drive, my computer turns off.  This is a recent development.
<Rav3nSw0rd> k
<Pavel_> any ideas guys?
<Rav3nSw0rd> well, I can say I wasn't mistaken, I just added the microblogging widget and my desktop goes black just like that, lol
<vivekrp__> which is the good todo list manager in Ubuntu (without calendars)
<iconmefisto> Pavel_: you mean a cd/dvd drive? and what do you mean by "manually"?
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: well theres the dont forget the milk plasmoid
<Pavel_> iconmefisto: yes, a cd drive.  As in, pushing the drive shut with my hand
<iconmefisto> Pavel_: and it shuts down, or you just lose power instantly?
<Pavel_> iconmefisto: loses power, I have to unplug/plug in the power adapter and turn it on again
<vivekrp__> shadeslayer : can give URL of site?
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: the site for the plasmoid or the site for dontforgetthemilk?
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: meh its called remember the milk :P
<iconmefisto> Pavel_: my guess would be faulty cd drive, or maybe even motherboard or power supply problem
<Pavel_> iconmefisto, Yeah, I was kinda afraid it was hardware.  This problem has just started, 3 days ago I burned a few cds with no problem
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: http://www.rememberthemilk.com/
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: the plasmoid is in the repos i believe
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: apparently im wrong about the plasmoid being in the repos
<vivekrp__> shadeslayer : thanks.. i know RememberTheMil.. i also have a a/c there.. but didn't knw abt plasmoid
<iconmefisto> Pavel_: does it happen if you open/close the drive tray before the OS has booted (at grub menu or in bios setup)?
<vivekrp__> shadeslayer where can i download plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> vivekrp__: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Remember+The+Milk+Google+Gadget+Plasmoid?content=101426
<vivekrp__> ok. thank you shadeslayer
<eitreach> What is the plasmoid called that mimicks the task list of Windows 7?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: hehe sorry i have to trouble you,but i just update the kopete-facebook packages,and youll have to reinstall them again,ill be more carefull from next time ;)
<shadeslayer> eitreach: smooth tasks
<eitreach> shadeslayer: a great many thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> eitreach: it causes plasma to crash on recent KDE 4.4 packages
<eitreach> shadeslayer: how about 4.3?
<shadeslayer> eitreach: works fine on 4.3
<eitreach> shadeslayer: thanks for the heads up.
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: cheers for the information, installing the update now :)
<shadeslayer> no problem
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: do you use choqok too?
<shadeslayer> ill be updating those too :)
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: not as yet, I am yet to get into the world of blogging..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: micro blogging :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: hi
<phoenix_> hello shadeslayer
<phoenix_> how to see the auto start entries in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: autostart entries of?
<phoenix_> the first program that i created using qt is running automatically when i login, that to 5 instances of it
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: blogging/micro-blogging - not sure I want to spread my insanity around the world ;)
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: 0_o
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: lol
<phoenix_> what to show a pic, what is the site to upload it
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<phoenix_> thank you
<iconmefisto> phoenix_: pastebin plasmoid makes it all very easy too, both for text and images
<rethus> how can i use ksnapshot with ctrl+print ? Now it seems only to do a copy to the clipboard
<shadeslayer> rethus: weird.. works fine here
<phoenix_> try printscreen button
<rethus> doesnt work
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/82275
<rethus> where is the adjustment to tell kde which programm to use for snapshots
<phoenix_> this is a screenshot of desktop
<phoenix_> press the printscreen button
<phoenix_> then copy the image to clipboard and then use any image editor
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: hmm did you close all of them whem you restarted last time
<rethus> phoenix: youve read my posting? i want to use ksnapshot to popup if i press print-button
<phoenix_> i close it everytime time when i login everytime
<phoenix_> program associations in system settings
<phoenix_> i will tell you wait
<phoenix_> system settings-> program associations
<phoenix_> sorry its default applications
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: try killall <your_programme_name> in a terminal
<rethus> there is no option to use ksnapshot
<phoenix_> do you know where is the autostart entries are present
<phoenix_> rethus i found the solution for you
<phoenix_> go to system settings->input actions->
<iconmefisto> rethus: you can set a shortcut key in systemsettings, kbd & mouse, global kbd shortcuts, or you can set one for ksnapshot in kmenuedit
<phoenix_> in the left panel goto present actions
<phoenix_> select print screen
<phoenix_> on the right side top select the action tab
<rethus> phoenix_: there is also a shortcut in kwin-hotkeys.
<phoenix_> in the command /url browse and select your program
<rethus> but where can i tell which programm to use for making snapshots?
<phoenix_> thats what i told you now
<phoenix_> did you do what i said
<zb> привет всем
<rethus> you told me a different key
<zb> русских нету?
<phoenix_> follow what i said
<iconmefisto> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phoenix_> just try this
<rethus> so if a key exists, it should also work to change this app which is called... instead of overloading the key-shortcut... maby there some trouble while overloadeing a shortcut
<phoenix_> can i connect to your computer using remote desktop and solve your problem'
<rethus> phoenix_: like i say... conflict with other global hot-key
<phoenix_> what i said was the right way to do it
<rethus> i know this way, but i've searched for the clean way via kwin-shortkeys
<phoenix_> shadeslayer
<rethus> but nevertheless... thanx for your support
<phoenix_> wecome
<phoenix_> welcome
<iconmefisto> rethus: you mean khotkeys? what phoenix_ told you will set a key with khotkeys
<phoenix_> no it will change the program associated with the print screen keys
<rethus> so i save some time now, and use global keys.. works fine
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ?
<phoenix_> about the autostarts..
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: oh those,i have no idea,try kquitapp and then relogin... but no idea seriously
<phoenix_> ok, im are you using
<phoenix_> one i added some dll overrides in wine, after that , i am not able to run any program using wine, when i try to configure wine, the configure dialog box is not opening and wine crashes.can anyone help me to solve this
<phoenix_> no one to help  me?
<x7m> So, Do i buy a new computer with windows 7 or not?
<phoenix_> it depents on your needs
<x7m> this system is old
<iconmefisto> phoenix_: you could try removing or renaming ~/.wine and start again
<iconmefisto> phoenix_: or purge and then reinstall wine
<x7m> and there are no needs, just wants and desires.
<phoenix_> sorry i way away
<phoenix_> some saw something very good
<phoenix_> biggest rainbow like circle arounf the moon
<phoenix_> around
<phoenix_> i will try your idea now
<phoenix_> where `/.wine located
<phoenix_> iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> ~/.wine   ~/ is your home folder
<Ahox> phoenix_ in your home
<phoenix_> ok, i am searching in my home
<iconmefisto> phoenix_: files and directories starting with a . are hidden files/directories
<Ahox> phoenix_: just don't forget that .wine is a hidden file
<phoenix_> oh, that was a useful info, thanks
<phoenix_> is this one?
<phoenix_> /home/phoenix/.local/share/applications/wine
<iconmefisto> /home/phoenix/.wine
<phoenix_> ok
<wizkoder> moin
<phoenix_> even after i uninstall wine, its not able to run any programs
<phoenix_> brb
<iconmefisto> anyone get this in printer configuration: http://imagebin.ca/view/eiFdQoq.html  (kde4.4rc2)
<antonio_> jhgik
<tmray> After I did an update yesterday, because the notification popped up. My computer wont boot all the way. I just get a black screen. Is anyone else having this problem?
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walk..bbl
<lavin> can someone tell me how i  get into my downloads folder from terminal please
<tsimpson> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tsimpson> the link there give a guide to using the terminal
<shadeslayer_> lavin: um : cd /path/to/downloads ?
<marcosRz> is only me or OpenOffice is so bugged on Kubuntu?
<marcosRz> I mean On Arch it was like using gnome and it was perfect
<lavin> shadeslayer_: i sorted it now thanx all the same :)
<shadeslayer_> ok
<marcosRz> anyone having bugs with oo.org under kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> marcosRz: what bugs? what's wrong?
<marcosRz> it horrible
<marcosRz> I mean
<marcosRz> If you ever used gnome oo.org
<marcosRz> or arch kde version
<FloodBotK1> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcosRz> kubuntu kde version sucks so much ;(
<marcosRz> I just can't stand
<marcosRz> any more
<darthanubis> there is a hiiden file in the home dir to control gtk AA in KDE, I don't remember which it is, can someone refresh my memory
<darthanubis> my gtk apps fonts are ^%&^$%$
<marcosRz> its ridiculous
<marcosRz> I'm ffucking stressed
<marcosRz> I'm forced to use *buntu
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> marcosRz: not an excuse to swear in the channel
<marcosRz> damn
<SnakeATWAR> hey guys
<marcosRz> why they dont make stuff work
<marcosRz> ?
<marcosRz> like on any other distro? I mean Arch works better, OpenSuse too
<SnakeATWAR> i just installed kubuntu and i can't get proprietary drivers to activate
<darthanubis> marcosRz: use those then
<iconmefisto> marcosRz: why complain? do you want help or not?
<SnakeATWAR> could someone walk me through the process?
<maco> marcosRz: youve given no specific examples of brokenness, so i dont know how we can help
<marcosRz> its horrible
<SnakeATWAR> i have a ati 4890
<maco> perhaps you could file nicely *specific* bug reports regarding our integration?
<maco> that is still not specific
<marcosRz> I'm using right know env OOO_FORCE_DESKTOp=gnome
<marcosRz> because
<maco> you dont like our kde theme for it?
<marcosRz> Kubuntu is IRESPONSSIBLE, they make sure that OO.org doesnt work correctly under KDE. It's a shame
<maco> it doesnt work right?
<marcosRz> no its not the kde theme :P
<marcosRz> NO
<maco> could you give a specific example?
<marcosRz> And it works right on OPENSUSE
<marcosRz> and Arch
<maco> because "doesnt work" is meaningless
<maco> you're still not saying anything helpful
<marcosRz> menus are not working correctly
<maco> how so?
<marcosRz> stuff is invisible
<marcosRz> and so on
<maco> define "stuff"
<marcosRz> ok maco
<marcosRz> the problem is this
<SnakeATWAR> can someone help me please? I can't get proprietary drivers to activate
<marcosRz> OpenSuse does quality control
<marcosRz> Kubuntu does not
<FloodBotK1> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> yes we do
<SnakeATWAR> i tried turning them on
<maco> marcosRz: but we cant fix nonspecific bugs
<marcosRz> So what Kubuntu does is that, they put a OO kde theme (ripped from suse)
<maco> give me an ACTUAL bug report???
<marcosRz> and they think thats KDE OO.org
<maco> wth SPECIFICS
<maco> dont just say "its broken" as that means NOTHING
<marcosRz> maco: I'll give you a bunch
<marcosRz> here First bug
<maco> say "when i click FOO, such and such happens, but instead BAR should happen"
<marcosRz> First BUG: Under QTCurve (Default on KDE) menus just insivible appear or not show, Example langage menu
<marcosRz> SECOND BUG: Since some stuff is using QT toolkit the icons and windows gets bigger and eventually dont show the content properly
<marcosRz> all of this dont happen on Arch and OpenSuse
<maco> i'm pretty sure Oxygen is our default theme, but anyway...
<marcosRz> and?
<maco> i've nevr had that 2nd thng happen
<marcosRz> do you even know whats Qtcurve?
<marcosRz> lol
<marcosRz> thats why I hate kubuntu
<marcosRz> oxygen is the default toolkit but it uses qtcurve to "appear"  to gtk apps
<maco> yes, QtCurve is a theme
<marcosRz> since OpenOffice is a SWT app (Java --> GTK, in this case) IT'll use qtcurve
<marcosRz> no its not
<marcosRz> it's a engine
<maco> QtCurve is a theme option in Appearance
<marcosRz> omg
<maco> also, there's not supposed to be anywhere to set a GTK theme in System Settings
<marcosRz> thats why I hate kubuntu, and its users
<marcosRz> dude
<maco> NOT A DUDE
<marcosRz> really, just dont talk
<marcosRz> if you don't know
<marcosRz> dont call qtcurve a theme
<maco> unless you went and installed something extra and then screwed with its "automatically make gtk look like qt" settings
<marcosRz> dude
<SnakeATWAR> marcosRz:  can you please go somewhere else, ther are some people here who actually WANT help
<maco> ugh. i just set my qt theme to qtcurve and good lord is it ugly
<marcosRz> i want help too SnakeATWAR, but it seems that this channel dont have anyone that knows what they're doing here
<maco> anyway, what is supposed to be invisible in OOo?
<marcosRz> maco: please don't try to help ppl when you don't have knowledge
<SnakeATWAR> i can't get proprietary drivers to work :(
 * maco *still* not a dude
<SnakeATWAR> i click enable and nothing happens
<maco> SnakeATWAR: which?
<SnakeATWAR> ati radeon
<SnakeATWAR> i have 4890
<marcosRz> So whats happening is that OO.org uses SWT which will be presented via the qtengine to match your KDE Theme (by default), so the problem that there are major bugs on using qt widgets inside Oo.org.
<SnakeATWAR> x64
<SnakeATWAR> amd x4 phenom 2 955
<SnakeATWAR> 4gb ram
<Riddell> marcosRz: you're wrong and your negative attitude isn't helping
<maco> SnakeATWAR: so you're trying to use fglrx then? hrmph. im not sure about those. i was hoping youd say a wireless driver i knew how to deal with :(
<marcosRz> ok I"m wrong, tell me where please? I'm wrong to be forced to use *buntu at work
<SnakeATWAR> nah the "hardware drivers" for ati radeons
<Riddell> marcosRz: openoffice isn't using SWT.  It isn't a gnome app.  the KDE port was done by Kubuntu and suse copied it off us.
<marcosRz> Omg
<marcosRz> HOLy SHIt
<snarkster> having a problem printing to a network printer from Ooo.org but can export pdf and print that Anybody else having issues with this?
<maco> marcosRz: no swearing
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: there is a commandline version called "jockey-text" you may have better luck with that
<maco> you've been told before
<SnakeATWAR> how do i do that iconmefisto?
<SnakeATWAR> sorry i am relative noob
<marcosRz> I don't believe that I'm reading this
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: in konsole, type jockey-text --help to see the options
<maco> marcosRz: i know the person who did the kde port. Riddell is right
<maco> he's a kubuntu guy
<SnakeATWAR> ah k thanks iconmefisto :) its searching now
<marcosRz> it's a swt app with c++
<marcosRz> and OpenSuse version is way better IMO
<maco> whether you believe that you are wrong does not change the fact that you are :)
<marcosRz> and their version just works
<marcosRz> while kubuntu doesnt :P
<tsimpson> patches are welcome
<maco> you still havent been explicit in describing what doesnt work
<marcosRz> I already did it
<maco> you say something is invisible.
<marcosRz> :P
<SnakeATWAR> iconmefisto: it lists xorg:fglrx, how do i enable it?
<Riddell> an explanation of an actual problem is welcome, moaning isn't
<Pici> marcosRz: You don't need to believe  it, but if the Kubuntu developers here say that its not, then its probably not.
<maco> well, ive got qtcurve set, and ive got OOo up, and my menus sure aren't blank
<marcosRz> dude
<marcosRz> maco: please don't answer me :)
<maco> Pici: heh yeah that fact that he's arguing with Riddell is kinda funny, isnti?
<shadeslayer_> marcosRz: works fine here too
<marcosRz> Well I'm used to other distros like arch :P
<marcosRz> and on arch it works better even being vanilla
<marcosRz> so what happen is simple
<marcosRz> Kubuntu "patches" made OO.org not working
<tsimpson> no more from you
<maco> Riddell: no need to give me +o. i have op-ability in this channel :P
<Riddell> oh well, fun over, back to coding :)
<snarkster> OO works fine on my system excpet printing to network printer.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hehe..
<shadeslayer_> tsimpson: you took the fun out of #kubuntu :P
<maco> now...back to Oxygen
 * tsimpson brings order to chaos, resistance is futile
<shadeslayer_> back to.. um.... updating the docbook... *hides*
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: jockey-text -e xorg:fglrx  ?? or maybe just fglrx, not sure
<snarkster> and my question goes un answered again. LOL gotta love this place
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: you probably will need to put "sudo" ahead of that command
<maco> im thinking of when the Sanderson sisters in the movie Hocus Pocus want to keep the teenagers who are annoying them in cages and play with them
<maco> snarkster: do other things print to network printer?
<SnakeATWAR> k thanks... i think its working now iconmefisto
<SnakeATWAR> its looks like its enabling it or something
<snarkster> maco yes
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: jockey-text -l   should list proprietary drivers and whether they are enabled or not
<snarkster> as my original question stated I can print exported pdfs from oketa, just cant print from writer or any other OO app.
<SnakeATWAR> it's not doing anything now iconmefisto
<SnakeATWAR> ...
<snarkster> oketa??? wth did that come from.. meant okular
<shadeslayer_> snarkster: ok 1) which card do you have?
<shadeslayer_> oh wait
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: 1) what card do you have?
<snarkster> network card??
<snarkster> i have no idea.. the network works just fine..
<shadeslayer_> snarkster: bad tab complete :)
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer_: I think he got the driver enabled and is rebooting
<snarkster> LOL
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: but : 00:43 < SnakeATWAR> it's not doing anything now iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer_: yeah, just after that he PM'd me
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: oh..
<iconmefisto> that whining marcos guy was annoying but kind of fun :)
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: i would agree
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: but now he is simply annoying
<maco> iconmefisto: he's still whinging in my PM buffer
<maco> he actually did find 1 bug, which i finally got him to give me a screenshot for
<iconmefisto> really?? wow
<maco> but he refuses to file it, because he doesnt have time to file all these bugs
<maco> you know... because 2 minutes per bug is just FOREVER
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<iconmefisto> maco: whinging? are you australian?
<maco> iconmefisto: no
<maco> but most of my friends are not USian
<maco> so i use words most USians don't
<soee> if i want to add gmail widget on my desktop i have this error message: Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the gmail-plasmoid widget. Any ide hot to solve it ?
<hish> hey I have install kubuntu 9.10 on Dell E5400 but i have a problem in the sound
<hish> please can help
<shadeslayer_> soee: yeah kdebindings are not compiling which causes that error
<shadeslayer_> !sound | hish
<ubottu> hish: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ankt> hello
<soee> shadeslayer_: is there any fix or shall i wait till final 4.4 ?
<Tm_T> soee: wait for next RC (:
<soee> Tm_T: rc2 was the last one from rc or am i wrong ?
<Tm_T> rc3 will come this weekend
<soee> Tm_T: U sure ? :-)
<tsimpson> soee: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Release_Schedule
<Tm_T> soee: well, I have no idea if Kubuntu packages will come but... (:
<soee> tsimpson: yes iv just cheked this
<shadeslayer_> soee: youll have to wait
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: um no more RC's
<Tm_T> shadeslayer_: trust me, there will be rc3
<hish> shadeslayer_:  i have a sound running but the sound quialty bad
<soee> well there is in shcedule rc3
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: well according to the schedule theres no RC3
<soee> shadeslayer_: there is :)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer_: read again
<shadeslayer_> soee: wow... thats new... must be alot of showstopper bugs :P
<Tm_T> no, only kdebindings, really (:
<soee> shadeslayer_: yeah there was no rc3 2 days ago
<nixDah> hello tsimpson
<nixDah> :D
<nixDah> guess whos this?
<shadeslayer_> tsimpson: lol... he could be someone else :P
<shadeslayer_> +have been
<SnakeATWAR> in kde, is there a way to drag windows from desktop to desktop like it was in compiz?
<shadeslayer_> though thats unlikely
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: yep
<SnakeATWAR> how do enable that? lol
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: its default behavious
<shadeslayer_> *behaviour
<SnakeATWAR> really? its not seeming to work for me?
<SnakeATWAR> i drag the window right, and it doesn't turn
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: oh you need to add the pager widget to completely drag the window to the second desktop
<SnakeATWAR> pager widget? is that under options?
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: add widgets > pager widget
<SnakeATWAR> oh ok thanks :)
<iconmefisto> I see that option under screen edges settings "switch desktop on edge"
<Tm_T> aye
<SnakeATWAR> and where is that iconmefisto? sorry for the noobness
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: thats different
<SnakeATWAR> i have pager now but it still wont work
<slow-motion> n8
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer_: how is it different? drag a window to screen edge and it moves to the next desktop
<torasuku> I just upgraded using the Beta PPA, and now when I login I get basically two instances of KDE loading, screenshot should help explain it. http://omploader.org/vM2RxMw
<SnakeATWAR> i can't figure this out :/
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: it also moves to the next desktop if you just take your mouse to the edge
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: ok well you have to ways,a widget way and the mouse way :P
<SnakeATWAR> lol i have pager... hehe
<SnakeATWAR> i might not be using it correctly though
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer_: I have 3 options: disabled, only when moving windows, always enabled
<shadeslayer_> iconmefisto: havent seen that option yet
<SnakeATWAR> i want to be able to drag a window around the corner of the cube onto a different virtual desktop lol
<SnakeATWAR> where do i find this iconmefisto?
<shadeslayer_> SnakeATWAR: on the pager just select the window you want to drag and drag it
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: right-click titlebar, configure window behaviour. then go to "screen edges"
<SnakeATWAR> i am in kde, not compiz, mind you
<SnakeATWAR> are you talking about kde? lol
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: you don't see that option?
<SnakeATWAR> i don't see window behavior
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: like you did to enable compositing
<SnakeATWAR> i am there
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: do you see screen edges?
<SnakeATWAR> not really :/ xD
<SnakeATWAR> lol
<iconmefisto> ok maybe that's just kde4.4rc2
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: try systemsettings, desktop
<SnakeATWAR> k
<SnakeATWAR> YAY
<SnakeATWAR> lol
<SnakeATWAR> it works
<SnakeATWAR> how do i enable desktop switching via kb shortcut?
<SnakeATWAR> i want to be able to via ctrl alt arrows
<iconmefisto> same settings dialog, multiple desktops, "switching" tab
<SnakeATWAR> oh and if i do the screen edges thing no matter which side i go to, it always sends me to the right
<SnakeATWAR> i don't see a switching tab :/
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: I'm not sure how it's supposed to work. it also switches when you drag to top or bottom of the screen
<SnakeATWAR> oh it looks like the virtual desktops aren't recognizing the cube format
<soee> 4.4.61 (ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.4.61/src/) will be rc3?
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: this is what mine looks like: http://imagebin.ca/view/cIceVp.html
<Daskreech> SnakeATWAR: if you have them set as two columns one row it acts like that
<Daskreech> soee: no
<SnakeATWAR> how do i change the layout? and we must have different kde's iconmefisto
<omfgBBQ> hello guys \o/
<omfgBBQ> I'm back
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: yes I have kde4.4rc2
<Daskreech> soee: ack wait 4.4.61 then yes :)
<soee> Daskreech: :)
<SnakeATWAR> i can't change the layout :/ lol
<Daskreech> I thought it was 4.3.61
<Daskreech> SnakeATWAR: the desktop layout?
<SnakeATWAR> yeah... like change it to 1 row or cube
<SnakeATWAR> OH
<SnakeATWAR> i figured it out
<SnakeATWAR> i had 1 pager options windows open
<SnakeATWAR> got it now xD
<SnakeATWAR> now what do i do about the keyboard shortcuts?
<Daskreech> Set it from Keyboard Global Shortcuts I guess
<SnakeATWAR> i'm sorry but where is that?
<SnakeATWAR> found it
<Daskreech> SnakeATWAR: press alt+F2 and type global
<iconmefisto> SnakeATWAR: kde component: KWin
<SnakeATWAR> k! got it hooraa!
 * SnakeATWAR is a happy camper
<SnakeATWAR> one more question: about quassel
<darthanubis> antialiasing in gtk apps anyone here have a link to making the fonts in firefox look as good as the fonts in konq?
<Daskreech> Shoot
<darthanubis> please
<SnakeATWAR> can i tile chat windows or can i only view one at a time
<Daskreech> qtcurve
<Daskreech> SnakeATWAR: You mean detach the tabs?
<SnakeATWAR> yes
<darthanubis> I'm not concerned with the window themes just the fonts
<darthanubis> specifically AA
<soee> anyone here using kubuntu 10.04 a2 ?
<darthanubis> soee: I was gettign ready to
<genii> soee: Yes, but you'll likely find more in #ubuntu+1
<soee> genii: i just want to know how it works now? a lot of bugs etc?
<darthanubis> .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 << this file is suposed to handle my issue but the fonts still are horrible
<darthanubis> I don't want to go back to Gnome:(
 * darthanubis crying
<genii> soee: I'm having plasma-desktop crashes right now. So buggy, yes. Further 10.04 questions should be in #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1)
<darthanubis> Last time I "solved" this isue I had installed most of gnomes dependecies anyway
<soee> genii: ok thnx
<darthanubis> soee: plasma is going to crash until FEB9th
<darthanubis> when it is released
<soee> darthanubis: u are refering to kde 4.4 ?
<darthanubis> soee: yes
<Kanguru> hi there
<Kanguru> is there anyone here?
<iconmefisto> 262 users
<gortchakov> yé im here
<Kanguru> cool, im wondering, which ubuntu should i choose?
<gortchakov> somebody can help me please
<Kanguru> ill try to help :)
<gortchakov> i'm using kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !anyone | gortchakov
<ubottu> gortchakov: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gortchakov> do you speak french
<gortchakov> ??
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Kanguru> oui, quelle est le probleme?
<gortchakov> est-ce que tu sais sur quel reseaux je doi aller pour dl sur xdcc
<Kanguru> un instant, nous allons continuons nos conversation par PM ok?
<gortchakov> ok
<Kanguru> can anyone give me some reasons why i should choose kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<Pici> Your nick starts with a K?
<Kanguru> lol, thats a coincidence :D
<omfgBBQ> well if you 're on a kde channel ppl will tell Kubuntu and on ubuntu ppl will tell Ubuntu
<gspr> Kanguru: you prefer KDE to Gnome, perhaps?
<omfgBBQ> I think you should try both :D
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: cuz youre on #kubuntu and not #ubuntu
<Kanguru> k, ill ask this then, i heard that on opensuse u can always install the latest stable KDE when its available, but not in kubuntu :S
<omfgBBQ> well
<omfgBBQ> I was banned about 30 min ago saying something like that
<omfgBBQ> openSUSE Kde integration is better :3
<Pici> Kanguru: We strive for stability, which may not always be the latest.  There are respositories for the latest KDE releases though.
<omfgBBQ> but
<omfgBBQ> I preffer *debian based, because I dont like yast and rpm distros
<Kanguru> can u explain Pici? so opensuse always gives u the latest kde, but with unstability like bugs?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: what version of KDE would you like?
<omfgBBQ> openSUSE gives you a cool integration with KDE
<omfgBBQ> Novell treats KDE`s more professionally than Canonical
<Pici> omfgBBQ: Do you have anything constructive to say here?
<shadeslayer> omfgBBQ: seriously dont want to argue
<Kanguru> shadeslayer, good question, idk tbh, my logic tells me u should always be using the latest stable version
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: are you a developera?
<shadeslayer> *developer
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ask yourself this,can you spend time reporting bugs and fixing minor issues? and the answer will come to you automatically
<Kanguru> no i cant
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: Also we offer whatever KDE has released recently,for eg : we have 4.3.5 and 4.4 RC2 respectively in the repos
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: so youll want the latest bug fix release which is 4.3.5,which is available and can be easily installed
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ill tell you my personal experience with suse..
<Kanguru> ok :)
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: their repo system and packaging system is absymal... i couldnt understand it one bit
<Kanguru> what does absymal mean? bad?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: just to install one bugfix release i had to browser about 3 wiki pages
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: yes :P
<Kanguru> ah, really bad? :p
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: more appropriate is hopeless :)
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: but kubuntu puts bug fix releases in one repo and RC's in another... which is about it
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: hold on ill give you a glimpse of their repos
<Kanguru> ok thx :)
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: then for KDE they have : http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/
<Kanguru> why doesnt that link open in my browser? :s
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: eh?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ok try the second link
<Kanguru> same problem :s
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ok well.. whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: does it say anything?
<Kanguru> no, its just that nothing happens
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: which browser?
<Kanguru> chromium
<Kanguru> but it might be a setting in xchat
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: same browser.. opens just fine
<Kanguru> shade, u on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: yea
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: well all in all there are 3 repos for KDE 4.x
<Kanguru> and isnt it annoying that u always have manually update chromium?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: also you can install the factory packages....
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: um nope
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: i just use CLI all the time
<Kanguru> lemme google that :p
<Kanguru> oh
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: google what?
<Kanguru> cli :d
<Kanguru> sorry lol
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: hehe... its Command line interface
<shadeslayer> !cli | Kanguru
<ubottu> Kanguru: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kanguru> so u update it like everyday with the cli?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: yeah
<Kanguru> wow
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: well im kinda like a developer in training :P
<Kanguru> and do u always have to remake ur bookmarks?
<Kanguru> nice! :)
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: i build packages,update my svn checkouts,update etc
<Kanguru> nice man!!!
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: remake bookmarks?
<Kanguru> yeah
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ill be going in 5 mins ..
<Kanguru> or do ur bookmarks get saved in each update u do with the cli?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: i dont understand that
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: yea
<Kanguru> awesome
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: bookmarks and the install are  seprate...
<Kanguru> cool
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: bookmarks are stored in your home folder... the updates affect the executables in /bin/
<Kanguru> thx, im learning a lot ^
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: cool... i would suggest reading the ubuntu wiki's etc
<shadeslayer> !wiki | Kanguru
<ubottu> Kanguru: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Kanguru> thx man
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: those are *very* good sites...
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: we also have forums where you can ask for assistance
<shadeslayer> !forums | Kanguru
<ubottu> Kanguru: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Kanguru> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kanguru> i love this chat!!
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: yes
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: if you want more info,just query ubottu
<shadeslayer> !bot | Kanguru
<ubottu> Kanguru: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Kanguru> tyvm
<Kanguru> 1 more thing
<Kanguru> which office suit should i install?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: nice chatting to you but now ive gtg... there are more people to help you out here :)
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: well if you like kde apps use koffice
<Kanguru> ok, tyvm and goodnight and such
<Kanguru> and otherwise?
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: else open office is installed by default
<greyhat> Hey all
<Kanguru> ok thx
<shadeslayer> openoffice has more features
<Kanguru> ur colornick changed :o
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: ?
<Kanguru> shadeslayer appeared in yellow
<shadeslayer> Kanguru: youre using quassel?
<Kanguru> xchat
<Kanguru> is quassel better?
<shadeslayer> well different clients are good in their own respect
<shadeslayer> i like irssi
<shadeslayer> :)
<Kanguru> ok
<shadeslayer_> bye :)
<Kanguru> cya
<Kanguru> and ty
<shadeslayer_> :D
<SnakeATWAR> where do i get the wallpapers like globe and virus?
<tsimpson> try http://kde-look.org/ or right-click the desktop -> Desktop Settings -> Get New Wallpapers
<SnakeATWAR> thanks :)
<SnakeATWAR> wasn't sure if it had the kde4 animated bg's
<comedit> is there a simple way to export all configuration in contact and use it for a new setup ?
<comedit> kontact
<fruitmmmm> hi, um can someone help me please, i'm a nub and cannot get sound to work with flash even though i've read most of the articles that i can find and none of them are useful since most are for older versions of ubuntu
<fruitmmmm> : (
<comedit> go to howtoforge.com and look for the perfect setup of (k)ubuntu setup and your version
<comedit> Is there any smart way to export config out of kontact to use for a new setup ?
<comedit> I cant't find any
<Tm_T> comedit: single contact?
<comedit> no multiple dimap
<comedit> disconnected imap
<comedit> so i ca leave the mail
<comedit> but i just want to not redo all accounts 9more then 10 and identities selection of sent folder etc
<Tm_T> comedit: you want dimap settings exported? or those contacts without using dimap in this new setup?
<comedit> just dimap, accounts and isentities
<comedit> the contacts are all from a egroupware server as well as the calendar
<Tm_T> hmh, I have forgotten these things, brrrrh
<Tm_T> have you asked in #kde ?
<comedit> good idea
<rethus> i have done some updates, mut still have firefox 3.5.7 is this up to date or there are newer one
<comedit> i will open op a new tab there :)
<Tm_T> rethus: not in Karmic directly
<rethus> Tm_T: means?
<rethus> have to add external repo from mozilla?
<Tm_T> rethus: not mozilla, but yes external repository
<WaltzingAlong> Tm_T: rethus: so not from either the ubuntu mozilla security team's ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<Tm_T> rethus: somewhere is ubuntu mozilla team PPA repository, I cannot find direct url right now though
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: cannot remember
<Kanguru> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<WaltzingAlong> !instable
<greyhat> How do i change the defualt soundcard ?
<KDE4Life> salutations people =D
<WaltzingAlong> rethus: there are always newer ones; should be fine enough
<KDE4Life> anyone know how to get KDE 4.4 RC1 to run in Kubuntu 9.10?
<rethus> ok, thanks
<Lykanthrop> Hi there.
<Lykanthrop> Someone here who can help me with a prob in KMail?
<KDE4Life> KDE 4.3.5 is released, and i'm still on 4.3.2
<lucia_> KDE4Life: go to kubuntu.org
<KDE4Life> lucia_, ok and...
<lucia_> add the ppa repo..it's now RC2
<reagleBRKLN> i've upgrade to 4.4sc2 but i've lost sound in all my non-kde apps like virtualbox, mplayer, xine, etc. They used to use arts, what to do now?
<KDE4Life> ooh! i'll have to add that, when i boot back into Kubuntu.
<KDE4Life> i'm on windows atm XD
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: no those didn't use arts
<Lykanthrop> no one can help me with KMail?
<Lykanthrop> :(
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_Tr: in my mplayer.conf it said ao=ats
<Kanguru> KDE4Life, ull have to wait till canonical officialy updates it
<reagleBRKLN> No such audio driver 'arts'
<ToxinPowe> How can I see this video with Kubuntu? http://www.apple.com/ipad/#video
<Tm_T> !kde3 | reagleBRKLN
<ubottu> reagleBRKLN: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<KDE4Life> Kanguru, yay...that probably means i'll be waiting untill 10.04 *sigh*
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: KDE 4.3.5 is in karmic-backports
<lucia_> KDE4Life: enable karmic backports and you canb get 4.3.5
<reagleBRKLN> ....? confused. i see some messages that arts went away in kde 4.4, wondering what do I do now?
<KDE4Life> TM_Ti found the packages or whatever on Kubuntus website. i'm gonna upgrade it to 4.4rc2
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: roger
<lucia_> KDE4life: if you want 4.4 rc* then add the kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: arts has never been in KDE4
<KDE4Life> lucia_, will do.
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T: well, stuff used to work before I moved to KDE4.4
<KDE4Life> brb. i'm gonna reboot into Kubuntu
<Lykanthrop> Still asking if someone could help me with KMail!
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: what happens if you reinstall arts?
<lucia_> lykan: if u don't say your prob noone can help u
<reagleBRKLN> there is no arts package
<reagleBRKLN> what does KDE 4.4 use that I could pass to mplayer -ao, don't hear anything with alsa, esd, pulse
<Lykanthrop> well. when i'm writing an e-mail in html everything formatting works well except for indent. the buttons for "increase indent"/"decrease indent" are not enabled.
<Lykanthrop> and i actually need that feature for the mail i'm writing to a business partner
<reagleBRKLN> i have sound in KDE itself, and amarok....
<lucia_> lykan*:sorry but i don't use kmail. someone might see your problem now and cud help you
<lucia_> reagle*: KDE uses phonon better
 * KDE4Life is installing KDE 3.5
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: ?
<reagleBRKLN> do I need to install and mess with pulse for non-KDE apps to work?
<KDE4Life> Tm_T, lol. i'm looking for something faster. i still like KDE, so i might as well try 3.5...again.
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: faster?
<KDE4Life> Tm_T, 3.5 was faster the last time i used it.
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: faster how?
<KDE4Life> Tm_T, idk. it just is.
<Tm_T> KDE4Life: ah, it feels faster, you mean?
<WaltzingAlong> faster always means 'seems more responsive' in these cases
<KDE4Life> Tm_T, yeah! that.
<Tm_T> glad KDE4 feels fast in this old laptop (:
<KDE4Life> although KDE4 is probably just bogged down with programs considering i have 3 desktop enviroments installed.
<WaltzingAlong> which effects should that have?
<KDE4Life> brb
<lucia_> KDE4life: does it mean you have to change your nick to kde3* :P
<Lykanthrop> @kde4life: do you use kmail? cause you maybe could help me with a problem.
<KDE4Life> Lykanthrop, naah. i use thunderbird.
<lucia_> lykan: i use thunderbird and webmail
<Lykanthrop> :(
<KDE4Life> brb again. i have to go change something.
<lucia_> lykan: last time i used kmail..can't use imap for my gmail
<Lykanthrop> a friend of mine actually uses kmail with gmail imap oO
<maco> so?
<maco> i use kmail dimap with gmail imap
<WaltzingAlong> you are probably not the only two
<maco> oh. html mail? no idea
<maco> i dont even let kmail display html email, let alone produce it
<WaltzingAlong> referring to kmail + gmail's imap
<WaltzingAlong> as for html email, yeah disabled here as well
<Lykanthrop> very bad...
<Lykanthrop> rly need this for a business mail...
<Lykanthrop> seems like i have to boot up windows
<Lykanthrop> or at least have to install some other mail client on my linux-machine
<jmux_> Hi. I'm on Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.4rc2. It seems that all "authorization" dialogs of KDE (kmail, kwallet, etc) have ceased functioning. If I enter my IMAP-PW for kmail and press ok, nothing happens. kwalletd uses 75% of CPU until I cancel the request (the other 25% are claimed by xorg). Since I can't remember, when I really used them last time, I can't tell, if it's really a 4.4rc problem. Any ideas how to debug this problem?
<jschall> what's the best DLNA media server to run on linux?
<ilumi> whats dlna
<sven_oostenbrink> Anything known about new intel GFX drivers for 9.10? Im on the verge of insanity with this current @(#$* driver.. everything lags, video, 3d, 2d, even keyboard.. When just moving cursor, with the arrow key, the cursor moves... stops.. waits 2-3 seconds.. moves one character.. another.. then continues for 2 seconds normal and again lag...
<greyhat> How do i make forefox to open the map after i have finnish downloaded the file im downloading ?
<sven_oostenbrink> greyhat: I have heard of firefox and foreskin, but I've never heard of forefox..
<greyhat> yeye whatever
<sven_oostenbrink> greyhat: anyway, that may be a question for #firefox?
<greyhat> Thanks
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: have you tried xorg-edgers PPA?
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: would that be deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main ?
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: yup
<sven_oostenbrink> tried it, barely better, and makes X crash and restart every 10 minutes, so its kind of far from what I would call "improvement"
<sven_oostenbrink> what I don't get is.. 8.04 and 8.10 were excelent.. my very same laptop was speedy, no problems whatsoever..
<sven_oostenbrink> ever since 9.04 (which was a major driver disaster by the way) my GFX has been problematic at best..
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: and thjaeger/xorg-xi2? These are the packages I based my xorg-server build on (and intel 2.9.1)
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: the what?
<jmux_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/thjaeger/xorg-xi2/ubuntu
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: no idea, but after one week of typing 10 characters and waiting 3 seconds for the screen to catch up with me, I'll try kerosine if I have to
<jmux_> Contains a xserver-xorg 1.7, but last time I checked, there wasn't any intel driver included, so I had to build my own
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: so I'll have to build my own driver form source?
<jmux_> For 9.10 I just had graphics 1 out of 10 times
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: ah, so Im not alone! We should start a victims group...
<jmux_> Rebuild should be fine (dpkg-buildpackage)
<sven_oostenbrink> 9.10 has been blasphemy
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: But just so I get it, with this repo, I have to install xorg-xi2, and then manually compile an intel driver?
<jmux_> The video and input APIs changed for xserver 1.7, so you have to rebuild xserver, input and videod drivers
<sven_oostenbrink> Is there an "easy" way to go back to the current setting? As badly as I want to change, I cant find myself without GUI at all
<jmux_> Took me a day, but know it's working again
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: I don't suppose there is some sweeet document that can tell me what to do?
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: I'll invest a day, because I loose half a day every day on this @(#*$ interface.. but I need to be sure I'm not going to be left with a dead laptop :)
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: no insurance - are you familliar with building packages? I can send you my diff.gz (1.2 MB).
<jmux_> I'm on a 16kB Upstream line, so publishing the whole archive isn't possible (+ 100MB)
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: Im reasonably familiar with the build process, but I think the problem here is.. where to even start?
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: would it not be easier (and saver maybe even) to try lucid?
<BluesKaj> strange, my etc/fstab doesn't appear to be active ...it's blank in kate , but gedit shows the entries as just plain black text
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: up to you - it wasn't that much: libdmx libxxf86dga x11proto-dmx x11proto-xf86dga xorg-server xserver-xorg-input-evdev xserver-xorg-input-keyboard xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse xserver-xorg-input-wacom xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-v4l xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: I'll download kubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 iimages just to be sure :)
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: And I'm still using the xorg-edgers for Mesa and Drm updates
#kubuntu 2010-01-29
<jmux_> sven_oostenbrink: BTW - my HW is a "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)" PCI-ID 8086:2592
<sven_oostenbrink> jmux_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sven_oostenbrink> I think I'll give lucid a try.. first CD, see if it boots at all
<Roxyhart0> HI there, i just installed 9.10 as server and i am trying to configurate opeldap, but it doesn't have sladp.conf file so I dont know how to configurate my DNS, somebody know if there are any issue with it?
<ilumi> Roxyhart0: whats ldap
<jmux_> Roxyhart0: man slapd-config
<jmux_> Roxyhart0: if you have an old working config, you can use "slaptest -f /etc/ldap/slapd.conf -F /etc/ldap/slapd.d" to generate the ldifs for the config backend
<jmux_> Roxyhart0: BTW - how is the slapd config connected to DNS?
<Roxyhart0> no sorry I mean my domain, name with dc=mypdc, dc=com
<jmux_> ah - so man is your friend. The default config should be under /etc/ldap/slapd.d as ldif files.
<Roxyhart0> did you configured it..i tryid but is very anoying comared with my old friend slapd.conf
<jmux_> Roxyhart0: no - I'm on Debian Etch, with a mouch older server. But if you're familliar with slapd.conf, the above slaptest command should convert your config...
<Roxyhart0> thanks :)
<amichair> I just upgraded to kde 4.3.5 - isn't it supposed to ask me for a restart?
<Roxyhart0> HI jmux, i just tried with the comand but i am starting from zero in this server ...i mean i dont have slapd.conf file and any old configuration. There are any good manual in the network to install opeldap with slapd at ubuntu 9.10...i dont understand why the change in the new version...
<tucemiux> anyone here uses tor?  should I privoxy??? or is polipo good enough?
<tucemiux> the channel is dead LoL
<jmux_> Roxyhart0: That's not ubuntu-specific - "man slapd.conf" has a tiny example at the end. And there is the Quick Start Guide (http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/quickstart.html)
<Roxyhart0> so do you mean we need to create manually a sladp.conf file?
<turtle^s0up> hello
<turtle^s0up> does anyone know how to ALWAYS start Emacs with no windows ie "emacs -nw"
<jess> i have a question. i need to get my kubuntu 8.10 to show me thumbnails of items other than picturees, like for videos etc. can someone help?
<otswim> jess: are you using dolphin?
<jess> no what is that?
<otswim> jess: a file browser
<jess> how can i tell if i am?
<Roxyhart0> please, somebody can explain me with kubuntu does come with dlapd.conf anymore and where is that configuration?
<otswim> jess: in which app do you look at your files?
<jess> i go into the files themselves. i ran doolphin through my search and that is my file manager so i guess i am
<otswim> jess: it should be in Preferences - General - Preview - Video files but i don't have it either
<otswim> jess: oh, it's because you also have to install mplayerthumbs
<jess> how do i do that?
<otswim> jess: you either type in a terminal "sudo aptitude install mplayerthumbs" or you can open kpackagekit or synaptic and search the package 'mplayerthumbs' and install it
<otswim> you can*
<jess> ok after that do i need to reboot to have it start taking effect or will that happen right away?
<fernanda_> hi
<otswim> jess: it worked for me right away; i didn't work for you?
<jess> nope do you think i should reboot
<otswim> jess: have you installed mplayerthumbs?
<otswim> jess: if you write 'sudo apt-get install mplayerthumbs' in a terminal, does it tell you: "mplayerthumbs is already the newest version" ?
<jess> yes it does
<otswim> ok, and have you checked "Video files" in the dolphin preferences - General section - Preview tab?
<jess> where is the dolphin preferences file/tab?
<otswim> jess: in a dolphin windows, go to 'Settings' - 'Configure Dolphin'
<jess> ok
<jess> now what?
<otswim> General - Preview tab - check Video files
<jess> ok i have a general but the tabs under it are general, icons, details, column
<otswim> jess: are you in the 'Configure Dolphin' window??
<jess> yes
<otswim> in General, i have the tabs Behavior - Previews - Context menu - Status bar
<otswim> but maybe we don't have the same version, try upgrading with "sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get install upgrade"; i'm sorry i have to go; i hope you'll find it
<aerosskylander> Hey whats up you guys
<littlemiss07> could someone point me in the right direction of how to get Administration and Preferences back under the system drop down menu??
<littlemiss07> could someone point me in the right direction of how to get Administration and Preferences back under the system drop down menu??
<littlemiss07> i have tried to find solution but with no success
<mister_blood> can anybody tell me how to write the entire result of a script to a file? the (>) redirect only wrote part of it and left the result of a command that ran in script in the terminal
<haimer> hello
<littlemiss07> could someone point me in the right direction of how to get Administration and Preferences back under the system drop down menu??
<x7m> should I get a new computer that has windows 7 as a OS, this one doesn't do DVDs
<Roxyhart0> hi is phpladpadmin running on ubuntu 9.10? i am having problems
<lavin> how do i log in
<werfact> Roxyhart0: what problems
<lavin> how do i log in i registerd it saying i must reg again
<werfact> register for what
<lavin> its ok i think i done it for the iphone channel
<tmray> So after a package update last night kubuntu won't boot up anyone know what might have happened?
<ussher__> during installation of the 3 OS on a partitioned hard drive, im at the point of 'configuring grub-pc' but dont know what to put.  I dont want the current grub to be overwritten, but there is no skip option.  if i use /dev/sda will this add to or destroy my current grub?
<iconmefisto> ussher__: installation of the 3 OS ??
<ussher__> window on one partition, kubuntu 9.10 32 bit on a second but want to change to 64 bit on a third but keep the other 2 for now
<iconmefisto> oh ok
<iconmefisto> if you install a new grub, it should do what grub always does. it will search for other bootable OSes and create entries for them
<ussher__> im using the alternative CD  because the live cd crashed.  its not detecting anything.  and im hoping not to have to go all the way back to manually check what the /dev/sd?? is for the partition its going into.
<ussher__> im currently reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519313  which is proving useful, i might be ok.
<iconmefisto> I haven't done a new install with alternative CD for a long time, so I can't help with that
<ussher__> if i can figure out the name of the partition that im currently going into
<ussher__> tried the live cd first, but it crashed on ubiquity.  so hopefully this will work.  thanks iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> but even if grub doesn't find bootable partitions now, it shouldn't be a problem to set it up later
<ussher__> i think i need to get grub to not install then add what it would have made to my menu.lst later.
<zhobbs_> so I did the "Staying current" section of http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu , and now I'm having some issues...
<iconmefisto> ok you could do that. grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst any more. you know that, right?
<zhobbs_> sound drivers broke, and firefox just segfaults
<ussher__> iconmefisto: i didnt know that.
<ussher__> ive been upgrading since 7.4 so this will be my first clean install since then.  i must have some old junk on my machine
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ussher__> need to do some reading then thanks. iconmefisto++
<iconmefisto> ussher__: yeah me too. I'll be doing what you are doing (clean install to new partition) when 10.04 is released. want to go 64bit too
<squid> hello
<zhobbs_> so is there anyway to go back after breaking everything via adding PPA and upgrading?
<squid> does anyone know how to change the user name alias in Kopete?
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: not really, afaik. you could remove all kubuntu packages, change apt sources back, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<zhobbs_> iconmefisto: I'm using kubuntu
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: but I don't know how well that would work
<zhobbs_> hmm
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: I mean removing just the kubuntu-specific packages, not the whole OS
<zhobbs_> k
<Roxyhart0> hi someone know how to configurate openldapand samba as backup domain controler with ubuntu 9.10?
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: there's a list of kubuntu packages here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  but there may be more than that installed or different package names installed from the PPA
<zhobbs_> should that ppa be usable?  I guess that is an unstable repo?
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: what ppa is it? kde4.4rc2?
<iconmefisto> oh, the amarok one?
<zhobbs_> yeah
<zhobbs_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/
<iconmefisto> well I've got that and upgraded amarok. it worked fine for me
<zhobbs_> yeah, wonder how I can fix firefox...
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: you could probably just remove amarok, then remove the ppa, then reinstall amarok from official repos
<zhobbs_> iconmefisto: quite a bit upgraded when I ran that...
<zhobbs_> I guess it's not related then
<zhobbs_> that only has amarok hmm
<iconmefisto> so what's wrong exactly? what's not working?
<zhobbs_> well, fixed a handful of things...now firefox insta-segfaults, and sound is gone
<zhobbs_> I can probably figure out sound...
<iconmefisto> always, or just when there is sound content on a page?
<zhobbs_> firefox won't start, segfaults when I run it
<zhobbs_> as for sound, looks like driver isn't loading, I can fix that...
<iconmefisto> have you tried with a new firefox profile?
<iconmefisto> ie, rename ~/.mozilla to mozilla.backup then see if firefox starts
<zhobbs_> still segfaults
<iconmefisto> purge firefox and reinstall? tried that?
<zhobbs_> I tried apt-get remove; apt-get install on firefox
<iconmefisto> try apt-get remove --purge firefox   which will remove any firefox settings, then reinstall
<zhobbs_> nope..
<zhobbs_> http://pastebin.com/m12fdb4b3
<iconmefisto> zhobbs_: also before reinstalling, maybe do apt-get clean to remove .deb archives so you redownload fresh .debs when reinstalling
<gkffcks> Hey all, what is the package that I should install in in order to develop a fuse file system?
<zhobbs> got sound working...
<zhobbs> now firefox...
<SnakeATWAR> hey guys
<SnakeATWAR> is there a way to integrate a streaming radio station to amarok?
<SnakeATWAR> http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=WTPT this one in particular
<tony32> i used checkinstall to make a deb file from source but i can't find it. where's it put it by default?
<flowr> Hi. I just installed about 1300 packages from synaptic that I thought looked attractive. Now, the issue is that a lots of daemons probably got installed thus slowing down and wasted batteries on my weak mini-pc .. Do, I need something to manage daemons or autostart maybe to turn off those security-compromizing "services"
<maco> chkconfig
<maco> that configures systemwide services
<flowr> ok thanks
<Ox0000> What adjective well suits in place of * in "A * blend of amusing problems!" that is the title of my weblog?
<Ox0000> Sorry. Wrong place.
<DivineBrevity> Hello.
<production_> fuck
<production_> fuck u all
<FloodBotK1> production_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<production_> go to hell
<Arabhacks> hello.
<Arabhacks> Hello.
<Arabhacks> Testing only.
<Arabhacks> Test.
<Tm_T> yes, we can see you, Arabhacks
<Arabhacks> Yes, I just want to be sure that everything is correct, TNX.
<Arabhacks> So far, so good, TNX.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<S4L> Problem: I have a 9.10 CD, 64bit version. Checksum came back fine, as did the burn itself, but install hangs on black screen before I even get anywhere. Furthest I get is watching the logo progress bar. Is the 64bit compatible with Intel 64bit processors? It's the only thing I can think of, that I need to do a 32bit install (don't wish to).
<p_masho> I installed a new sound card.. how do I detect it ?????
<p_masho> I installed a new sound card.. how do I detect it ?????
 * p_masho oops sorry for double..
<soee> hi, any news @ 4.4 rc3 for kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> soee: well, rc3 is not released yet, so no news
<soee> ah it should be released today .. the kde
<Tm_T> soee: and it will be in the topic and in kubuntu.org when there's any news so...
<ironx> hi everyone
<ahox_> Tm_T, the topic still says rc1 ;-)
<Tm_T> ahox_: see? nothing new (;
<ironx> ???
<Tm_T> ironx: hi hi
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4rc2 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> ahox_: better?
<ironx> yah thanx
<ahox_> Well, I *want* to see an 4.4 final there - but I guess that's good enough ;-)
<ironx> this is my first time to try this irc
<ironx> looks nice
<smith> Bom dia a todos, algum brasileiro por aqui???
<ussher__> S4L: you still here?  i had that issue earlier today and using the alternate cd worked for em
<bentob0x> I found that when you click on a txt document in dolphin, it takes about 4 seconds to open it up in gvim, that's a bit long ...
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubuntu_mad> hello
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help me with KDE please?
<kaddi_> ubuntu_mad: that depends. What is your problem?
<ubuntu_mad> lol...well i went to KDE for the first time yesterday but theres lots i cant see
<ubuntu_mad> cant find how to connect to wifi/networks
<ubuntu_mad> and the windows dont have close,max/min options
<kaddi_> ubuntu_mad: that is rather unusual, these things should be present. Do you have a taskbar with a systemtray?
<AlexZion> hi everyone...., is possible to install the old version of amarok (1.4)on my kubuntu karmic ?
<ubuntu_mad> along the bottom yes with few i cons in bottom right
<ubuntu_mad> TBH i prefer the look of KDE so would like to get it sorted
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: I don't use the default networkmanager for kde, so I'm kinda unsure how to start it.
<Vroomfondle> ubuntu_mad: I suspect kwin is malfunctioning
<Vroomfondle> (kwin's the bit that draws things like close/maximise buttons)
<kaddi> AlexZion: it should be possible yes. Haven't done so myself. There is a repository for amarok 1.4 here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/amarok14/
<ubuntu_mad> thanks guys so what do i do?
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: regarding your window buttons missing: do a right-click on the titlebar of a window, select "configure window behaviour", then select windows and clock on "button" you should be able to select the layout of  the buttons of a window there. Ch
<ubuntu_mad> ok,and my wifi/network?
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: you can add and remove things like "close", "minimize" "always on top" and so on. If you change things there a to your liking, do they appear on the windows consequently?
<ubuntu_mad> sorry im in gnome right now as i was getting frustrated with it lol
<ubuntu_mad> i'll pop over there now
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: open konsole and type in "apt-cache policy plasma-widget-network-manager" and check if it is installed
<kaddi> (that you can do in gnome as well if it's the same machine)
<kaddi> if it is installed, you should then be able to simply add it as a widget to your traybar later on
<ubuntu_mad> ok
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: even if you don't get installed or working you can start the gnome networkmanager by typing "nm-applet" I believe into konsole and get you online
<ubuntu_mad> it says ...installed: none
<kaddi> as long as gnome and kde are installed on the same machine you can start every application from gnome in kde as well
<ubuntu_mad> ok
<kaddi> then do a "apt-cache policy network-manager"
<kaddi> is it installed?
<ubuntu_mad> got this http://pastebin.com/m69433ab7
<kaddi> ok, then it is probably really only the kde-frontend that is missing. try doing a "sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager" to install it. Then switch and see if it gets loaded automatically. How did you install kde?
<Snubs> Quick question, i can't seem to unlock the login.
<kaddi> what do you mean?
<Snubs> on login in the system dropdown menu.
<Snubs> it says unlock. so i can change the auto-login.
<Snubs> i can't seem to unlock it.
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: It was just there,didn't realise i had it till yesterday...n00b
<Snubs> i have just installed KDE via the sudo apt-get
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: it might be incomplete, normally the wifi-widget gets installed automatically. I would maybe install the package kubuntu-desktop as well, that should pull all missing packages for kde, in case there are any
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: gonna switch over to KDE now so hopefully see ya back here in a bit
<kaddi> kk :)
<Snubs> i installed Kubuntu and then switched to ubuntu and back again, i may have messed it up :S
<Snubs> all done in the sudo apt-get
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi just installin kubuntu desktop to be sure
<kaddi> Snubs: i have no unlock option in my dropdown menu, but i only have installed kde as well... so not sure what the problem is. What was installed first kde or gnome?
<Snubs> did you install KDE
<Snubs> gnome.
<Snubs> and then installed KDE on top of that.
<Gamarok__> hello
<Snubs> Gamarok__: Hey.
<kaddi> Snubs: you are probably running gdm and not kdm for login screen... I would try asking the question over in #ubuntu perhaps.
<Snubs> kaddi: im not sure how to change the log in screen. since when i boot it now boots into Kubuntu.
<Snubs> kaddi: yet i installed ubuntu before.
<Gamarok__> i had a question is 10.4 going to be l.t.s
<amichair> Gamarok__: yep
<Gamarok__> thanks amichair
<kaddi> Snubs: when I installed gnome (looong time ago) it asked me if I wanted to switch from kdm to gdm, so "there can only be one" and I don't know how to check which one you're running. Seeing as I'm running kdm and don't have  a system dropdown menu or an unlock option, i think you may be running gdm.
<kaddi> Which would mean you should ask in #ubuntu . In addition there are much more people and much more helpers in ubuntu, so you have a better chance of getting an answer there
<Snubs> i ran kdm
<Gamarok__> You know i never quite understood why there are so many more people who use ubuntu rather than kubuntu
<amichair> can anyone using pidgin help me verify what might be a memory leak?
<Snubs> amichair: im using pidgin. whats up?
<kaddi> is pigdin still available in karmic?
<Snubs> kaddi: yes it is.
<amichair> kaddi: sure
<Snubs> kaddi: im running it right now.
<ubuntu_mad> me too
<kaddi> you would think that at one point of my life I would actually learn to type pidgin right
<kaddi> -.-
<amichair> Snubs: I'm experiencing a leak where plasma-desktop reaches over 1G of RES memory (over the course of about 20 days)
<kaddi> yeah, i see it now :p
 * kaddi is using kopete :)
<Snubs> amichair: thats odd, im not having any problems. did you install anything just before you found the issue?
<amichair> Snubs: I noticed, among other things, that whenever there's a popup notification (e.g. when a contact goes online), the memory bumps up and doesn't go back down. can u confirm this?
<Snubs> amichair: mine usually just bump my memory but never enough to ever cause problems.
<Snubs> amichair: i think your able to disable pop-us
<amichair> Snubs: that wouldn't solve the memory leak, now would it ;-)
<kaddi> Snubs: if you're running kdm and there's noone here that's able to help, you may want to try #kde
<Snubs> kaddi: okay, i'll try it later. its not a huge issue just something i'd like to know.
<amichair> Snubs: but you do see the leak? if it's there, it's just a matter of time and activity...
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<amichair> Snubs: I'm curious, could u also recreate https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216661 ?
<Snubs> amichair: i'll give it a go. if i notice anything i'd be sure to let you know.
<amichair> Snubs: thanks. I really hope to be able to get this leak pinpointed...
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Snubs> amichair: no problem. if i have too i will boot up normal ubuntu and see if its a problem across all of the distro's
<Snubs> amichair: ah, i don't have plasma-desktop on this right now. i uninstalled a while back i think.
<amichair> Snubs: it's plasma-desktop that's bloating up... wouldn't that make it KDE specific?
<amichair> Snubs: oh, you're not using kubuntu?
<Snubs> amichair: im using kubuntu's desktop and some applications but the guts of this are just ubuntu.
<Snubs> amichair: if thats the problem just for kubuntu users them im not sure.
<amichair> Snubs: kubuntu's desktop is plasma-desktop, no?
<kaddi> yes
<Snubs> amichair: well im booting into the kubuntu desktop but i have no recolection of plasma-desktop, maybe hench why i dont have the problem.
<amichair> then how can Snubs be using kubuntu's desktop without having plasma-desktop installed? I'm confused...
<Snubs> amichair: i guess you could try installing ubuntu and seeing if the problem still arisses
<Snubs> amichair: let me back out a second and reboot into Kubuntu fresh. wont be long.
<Snubs> okay, im now into kubuntu.
<Snubs> i had the gnome running just then.
<Snubs> amichair: can you link the bug again for me to try and recreate?
<amichair> Snubs: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216661 ?
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: back again,gnome.
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> didn't work?
<ubuntu_mad> not entirely
<kaddi> what's wrong?
<ubuntu_mad> got the desktop sorted and windows but cant seem to connect to network
<kaddi> what happens? do you see the client now?
<ubuntu_mad> and couldnt find how to run the gnome net manager
<ubuntu_mad> yes see it,it see's my wifi,enter wpa etc but nothing
<ubuntu_mad> wheni go back to connections the wpa key is gone
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: where you prompted to store the key in kde-wallet?
<ubuntu_mad> ya but didnt,:-/
<kaddi> :/
<ubuntu_mad> back soon,gotta help the missus
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: see... this is where I usually start ranting about network-manager and suggest you use a different network manager. :P Since this  would however mean that you have to change network-cmanager for gnome as well, I think it is probably better if you try running gnome-network manager. This should be possible by pressing alt+f2 and enter konsole into the window that opens. This will give you a terminal and then you acan start it by typing in nm-
<kaddi> applet
<kaddi> nm-applet
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: ok,will try that thanks
<ubuntu_mad> wooohoooo
<ubuntu_mad> sorted
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: what now lol
<kaddi> now everything is working and great? :D
<kaddi> ;)
<ubuntu_mad> ya, think so,got alittle buggy thing with screen lets but i can sort it
<ubuntu_mad> thanks for the help
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: honestly I have never bothered with the native networkmanager for kubuntu, it is just not working for me and hence I hvave switched to wicd
<ubuntu_mad> now what cool stuff can i do with KDE?
<rethus> i have my new bamboo grafic tablet... did anyone know how i have to install it now?
<ubuntu_mad> native one? wicd?
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: the default one is network manager, which you are using right now. Only you use the gnome versoion instead of the kde version. I have uninstalled network-manager completely and instead installed a different one called wicd
<kaddi> (the confusion may come from the fact that "network manager" is the name of the network manager on ubuntu :p
<kaddi> )
<wizkoder> moin
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: I'd suggest you check out the desktop effects and the window settings to customize your desktop. You can find them in systemsettings in appearance and desktop. You can also create  different  paneels and  add widgets into them or add widgets directly to the screen. Eg for the menu or a tflipshow of images or for rss feeds and so on
<kaddi> there are a lot of options for customizing kde :)
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: thanks dude/dude-et....even the basic lokk of KDE seems much nicer
<kaddi> dude-et ;)
<ubuntu_mad> haha
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: stick around...I maybe back with question
<kaddi> I will ;)
<kaddi> and maybe later there will be more people here, and someone may be able to get the kde version of network-manager to work for you
<paolo> ciao
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<rethus> someone here using wacom grafic tablet bamboo pen&touch?
<rethus> is there a config-gui?
<martex> noo.... my X config is broken. Could anybody help me? I tried to get the vdpau support working.
<Peace-> martex: well...
<Peace-> martex: you should choose recovery kernel at boot time , grub...
<Peace-> martex: then choose xfix
<martex> okay, need to install xfix..
<Peace-> martex: no
<Peace-> choose kernel recovery at boot time
<Peace-> then computer will start ....
<Peace-> wait
<martex> okay.
<user___> тут есть кто с РФ?
<Peace-> and then will appear a menu
<Peace-> the last voice is xfix
<martex> i see.
<martex> I will give that a try, see you in a minute. Thanks.
<masha> привет=)
<martex> Peace-? Didnt work. there is no xfix to choose.
<Peace-> martex: please .... this is very common stuff
<Peace-> martex: http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&source=hp&q=xfix+recovery+kernel&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<martex> I installed from alternate cd. Could this be the error? there is no xfix, really.
<Peace-> martex: please see this ...
<Peace-> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LKra8AUL9bY/SRlekW3RnSI/AAAAAAAAALg/Ucgm8hQealc/s400/20081111148.jpg
<Peace-> that is the menu at boot time
<Peace-> to choose
<Peace-> you can see kernel recovery,,,,,
<Peace-> the....
<Peace-> n
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> martex: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LKra8AUL9bY/SRleYPWhWfI/AAAAAAAAALY/MetRjP9OxqU/s400/20081111149.jpg
<martex> I did that. Really. there is NO xfix.
<Peace-> martex: but you have... that menu ?
<Peace-> yes or not?
<martex> yes
<Peace-> the last latest voice
<Peace-> is hidden
<martex> dpgk, cleanup etc
<Peace-> press arrow...
<martex> hidden?
<martex> arrow down?
<Peace-> omg..
<martex> why is it hidden?? oh boy, thanks, I try again. Sorry, I feel stupid.. ;)
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ikonia> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ikonia
<martex> Peace- There is -no- xfix to chose. Shall I boot a prior Kernel? Like I said, I installed from alternate CD.
<Peace-> welll i dunno what you have done to yoru distro , alternate cd is not matter
<martex> Well, I tried to install vdpau drivers, but I didn't remove the running nvidia driver first.
<Peace-> martex: you have to fix the driver first.
<Peace-> martex: remove all that shit
<Peace-> and install default driver.
<martex> yeah, but how? I tried to uninstall every nvidia
<martex> yeah, remove nvidia*, right?
<Peace-> kpackagekit
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<martex> there where only nvidia-XXX-modaliases  left, I got rid of them. Now, there is no nvidia related software in Kpackaeit. Now what?
<Peace-> !nvidia| martex
<ubottu> martex: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<martex> I dont understand, Peace. ubotton, "Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable.." -> The card doesnt appear anymore.
<BluesKaj> martex , another method : http://pastebin.ca/1770770
<martex> BluesKaj, I'll give that a try.
<martex> funny, ctrl+altf1 doesnt work, I see some colours, looks all wrong. need to reboot.
<amichair> '
<lord-rahl> anyone know of a onscreen keyboard for kde 4. I have googled but all I fine is viki and it not in apt
<mariohaner> hi there! any1 fit with samba? i wanna move all desktop profiles to another machine without changing the domain name.
<mariohaner> but dont know if it is enought when i only move the /home folder
<mariohaner> any1 has a good tutorial for me?
<martex> BluesKaj, that did it. There was no nvidia-current package, I installed nvidia-glx-190... instead. no, I have glx back. But in "Hardware drivers", there is still no Hardware found.
<lord-rahl> mariohaner, Here is acript I used to back up my Samba domain http://paste.ubuntu.com/365217/ it will tell you the fills you need. I hope it helps
<mariohaner> lord-rahl: nice. this is great. i will check it out.
<mariohaner> thanks a lot
<lord-rahl> np :)
<mariohaner> i will do it step by step.... seems like the script is for a specific machine
<mariohaner> im out. cya and thanx
<overfiend> I've just upgraded from Jaunty to karmic. I've now got to open an mp3 to get any sound, and anything involving OpenAL is that horrible dull crackly sound that I've heard people describe. Can anyone direct me to any solutions to this? I've been through the official boards and various forum instances of it but no-one seems to have a definitive solution. Any tips?
<lord-rahl> mariohaner, you still here
<lord-rahl> this are the file beside smb.conf that you needawk -v LIMIT=$UGIDLIMIT -F: '($3>=LIMIT) && ($3!=65534)' /etc/passwd > /root/move/passwd.mig
<lord-rahl> awk -v LIMIT=$UGIDLIMIT -F: '($3>=LIMIT) && ($3!=65534)' /etc/group > /root/move/group.mig
<lord-rahl> awk -v LIMIT=$UGIDLIMIT -F: '($3>=LIMIT) && ($3!=65534) {print $1}' /etc/passwd | tee - |egrep -f - /etc/shadow > /root/move/shadow.mig
<mariohaner> noticed!
<mariohaner> over and out! peace....
<lord-rahl> So noone know of a on-screen keyboard for KDE
<shadeslayer> lord-rahl: theres a plasmoid keyboard
<lord-rahl> there is I missed it
<maco> kvkbd
<shadeslayer> :P
<lord-rahl> sorry :P
<maco> kvkbd is an onscreen kbd for kde
<overfiend> Hi, anyone answer before my PC had to restart
<WaltzingAlong> !kvkbd
<lord-rahl> Thx
<maco> !info kvkbd
<ubottu> kvkbd (source: kvkbd): Virtual keyboard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 256 kB
<maco> WaltzingAlong: you forgot to include the actual command
<WaltzingAlong> doh
<norrius> в наушниках тиканье. это нормально?
<norrius> как от бомбы
<ikonia> !ru | norrius
<ubottu> norrius: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<norrius> thank you...
<reagleBRKLN> i'm using kde 4.4sc2 and i'd like to use the new dolphin search bar, but I get an immediate "no items found" for whatever I search for...?
<reagleBRKLN> does this require nepomuk, strigi? I have them both turned on in system settings -- though no way to confirm they are working....
<Kolia> reagleBRKLN: when you hit alt-f2, and then start to type a filename does it find it?
<reagleBRKLN> i go to type in "index.html" and krunner jams...
<reagleBRKLN> ah, finally, no it doesn't
<reagleBRKLN> it says "go to http://index.html"
<soee> how does this nepomuk (?) works, what is is exactly and how can i use it. sorry for noob question but i want to know how does it work etc
<reagleBRKLN> i have the "locations" plugin enable in krunner, but not "nepomuk desktop search runner"
<Kolia> soee: it's not very obvious before 4.4
<Kolia> reagleBRKLN: it's unchecked or grayed out?
<soee> Kolia: i have this nepomuk.strigi server running etc but dunno how to deal with it
<reagleBRKLN> unchecked
<Kolia> i mean, you can enable it?
<reagleBRKLN> now enabled
<Kolia> soee: the idea is: Strigi indexing files, Nepomuk adding semantic to files (like tags for example)   (If I'm wrong please please someone correct me)
<reagleBRKLN> still james for 10 seconds after "inde" and then get "go to http://index.html" upon completion
<Kolia> reagleBRKLN: i'm afraid i can't hel much sorry
<soee> Kolia: i can add tags, ratings to files via dolphin etc but is there any special way to search files by rating, tags etc ?
<Kolia> reagleBRKLN: ask on #kde maybe?
<reagleBRKLN> ok
<Kolia> soee: there is no interface for it so far, i think it will be there in 4.4 or 4.5 in Dolphin
<reagleBRKLN> soee: settings > toolbars > search toolbar
<reagleBRKLN> in dolphin 4.4
<Kolia> soee: you can write some "query" in dolphin search bar but i don't know the syntax
<ToxinPowe> I have RC2 and with "alt+f2" find my documents good
<Peace-> someone has tested RC2 and ... it works?
<BluesKaj> ToxinPowe, if dolphin or konqueror aren't working try nautilus ..it's a gnome filr manager , but it works
<BluesKaj> err file manager
<Peace-> wow installing gnome stuff on kde are u kidding ?
<ToxinPowe> BluesKaj: I don't have problems with nepomuk =)
<BluesKaj> Peace-, not kidding ...we have trouble in kde4.4RC with the file managers dying unexpectedly
<BluesKaj> gnome apps run perfectly fine on kubuntu-desktop
<ToxinPowe> dolphin works for me -.- I don't know what do you mean
<soee> well sometimes dolphin just dies when i want to add tags to some files :)
<BluesKaj> ok nevermind ToxinPowe , I misinterpreted your earlier statement
<ToxinPowe> oh ok, I don't use tags
<ToxinPowe> BluesKaj: no problem
<kyubutsu> i have failed to install kde4.4rc couple of times already .. issues about it dont surprise me
<BluesKaj> I'm running Lucid so I have to expect crashes etc , but this bug has been around too long , it should have been fixed by now
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<EagleScreen> hi
<BluesKaj> ok I'll repeat , I'm running Lucid so I have to expect crashes etc , but this bug has been around too long , it should have been fixed by now
<kaddi> hi EagleScreen :)
<BluesKaj> hey EagleScreen
<BluesKaj> hi kaddi
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kaddi> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> here we go again, another day of netsplits
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: not netsplits, ctcp attacks
<BluesKaj> really ?
<kaddi> would have that stops being funny after 3 days. :s
<tsimpson> they have been happening for about a week now
<tsimpson> well, non-stop for about a week
<kaddi> oh lol, i missed the first 4 days then XD
<BluesKaj> can you backtrace them ?
<petsounds> i ask in #freenode and they told me that you can ignore all CTCP with     /ignore *!*@* CTCP
<tsimpson> they get k-lined quite quickly
<tsimpson> but it's mostly people clicking on links and causing their browser to initiate an attack
<tsimpson> when freenode upgrade to ircd-seven on the 30th, the specific exploit they use will be fixed
<petsounds> no more spam?
<tsimpson> not in the same way is has been happening the last week, no
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, those attacks are coming from an ISP here in Canada , it's from a small town north of Toronto , but that could be a proxy
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: there have been IPs from all over the world
<Snubs> Hey, im in trouble again. im trying to install some drivers for a asus wireless adapter
<Snubs> but it has an .exe however it errors
<Snubs> brb, may have done it.
<rcs100> hello everyone
<labo> hello
<EagleScreen> hello
<labo> hi
<rcs100> I'm giving Konversation a quick spin -- what IRC client are people using here?
<ToxinPowe> xchat or konversation
<rcs100> which do you prefer?  xchat seems a little more bare bones
<labo> helo
<ToxinPowe> I prefer xchat, but Konversation is more KDE for a KDE desktop :)
<bella> hello
<rcs100> :)
<kyubutsu> quassel is solid, many understated features. no bugs that i can tell about ..
<bella> :)
<kyubutsu> !quassel
<bella> you mean?
<rcs100> quassel looks interesting -- my main goal is ease of use
<rcs100> i'm still pretty new to the irc thing
<bella> anyone interesting in this channel
<kyubutsu> rcs100: quassel is very user friendly
<EagleScreen> quassel is good for KDE and also for Gnome
<rcs100> I'll have to check it out -- any idea how far away are they from a version 1.0 release?
<EagleScreen> quassel is very stable
<kyubutsu> besides.. latest build was just a few days ago
<rcs100> ok - cool thanks; another question: any idea how to recover a forgotten password here
<EagleScreen> password about what?
<rcs100> do you load binaries from the package manager or clone from git and build that way?
<rcs100> on freenode -- I keep running into a problem that it won't recognize me
<EagleScreen> i am not expert in IRC authentication
<kyubutsu> rcs100:  just install via kpackagekit .  unless you want to compile
<rcs100> no real need to compile -- 	I'll use the package -- thanks for the suggestion
<kyubutsu> in fact, kubuntu 9.10 comes with quassel preinstalled ..
<rcs100> any thoughts on strengths/weaknesses of kubuntu 9.10 vs Mint 8
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tsimpson> dumb FloodBotK2
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dfrey> Why is my version of grub 0.97, but my version of grub-common is 1.97?
<Snubs> how do i install win7 on a ubuntu machine?
<Snubs> #ubuntu
<Snubs> opps.
<Snubs> amichair: anychance your still there? i could do with your help.
<Snubs> Anyone here?
<BluesKaj> Snubs, look at the nicklist :)
<Snubs> no-one talks/helps
<Snubs> i really need help atm.
<BluesKaj> then ask your question
<jussi01> Snubs: its usually better to do it the other way round, Ive never had to install windows after ubuntu
<jussi01> BluesKaj: he did ;)
<jussi01> [19:34:46] <Snubs> how do i install win7 on a ubuntu machine?
<Snubs> jussi01: see, i installed ubuntu on this machine. and then my wireless stopped working so i wish to go back.
<BluesKaj> Snubs, did you ask how to fix you wifi problem ?
<kyubutsu> installing windows takes hours .. reinstalling ubuntu only about 30 minutes ..
<Snubs> BlueKaj: i did, no-one replye. Kyubustu i know, but my wireless doesn't work so what can i do.
<kyubutsu> !wifi | Snubs
<ubottu> Snubs: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> Snubs, first of all what wifi card do have
<BluesKaj> err do you have
<BluesKaj> kyb
<Snubs> i've checked all those documents, and im using a USB Wireless
<BluesKaj> ok which model ?
<Snubs> its a asus usb-n13
<kyubutsu> the usb wifi device is not being recognized?
<Snubs> No.
<Snubs> and the drivers dont seem to do anything.
<BluesKaj> Snubs, lsusb in the terminal
<Snubs> Done./
<BluesKaj> of course make sure the usb adapter is connected
<kyubutsu> what does the list show
<Snubs> it is.
<Snubs> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Snubs> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<Snubs> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Snubs> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Snubs> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotK3> Snubs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyubutsu> !pastebin | Snubs
<ubottu> Snubs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Snubs> Anything?
<BluesKaj> Snubs, looks like you need to install ndiswrapper and run the windows driver with it
<Snubs> whats the command?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Snubs> i don't know where to go?
<Snubs> or commands to use?
<kyubutsu> good news is, your usb wifi device is being detected by the system... also, have you tried plugging it to any other ports ?
<Snubs> no, i haven't. should it be Plug and Play though/
<Snubs> Tryed them, the other side of USB's don't even pick it up.
<kyubutsu> i would still try a different port .. i would even try checking that wired connection also works properly and do a system update
<Snubs> but the inbuilt wifi connecter broke a while go.
<BluesKaj> Snubs, if network manager didn't detect your USB adapter and theu usually don't , http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/NDIS_Wrapper#Using_ndiswrapper
<Snubs> im connected via wire right now.
<Snubs> im installing ndiswrapper right now.
<BluesKaj> Snubs , also you can try wicd network client
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<Snubs> BlueKaj: run that in terminal?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<kyubutsu> what kubuntu version are you using
<Snubs> erm, im not 100% sure.
<BluesKaj> Snubs, lsb_release -a
<Snubs> i installed ubuntu to 9.10 and then i used sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ok
<buyerar> halp me to set my ubuntu
<Snubs> yeah, its ubuntu. rarther than Kubuntu however the bootup shows kubuntu.
<kyubutsu> that might explain some of your breakage there
<Snubs> ah, so shall i install ubuntu again?
<Snubs> just plain ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> I have to leave for 35mins or so ...BBL
<buyerar> haw can i open ather ushers
<Snubs> kyubustu: shall i install ubuntu again from scratch?
<kyubutsu> if you like kde .. install kubuntu 9.10 .. otherwise, stick with ubuntu, i dont recommenc mix-and-matching
<Snubs> i'd rarther use ubuntu, im more used to it.
<Snubs> but it doesn't come with a IRC client. does it?
<tuete_> I use quassel under kubuntu
<kyubutsu> yes
<Snubs> oh okay, well im going to try and install ubuntu from usb again, and just see how it goes.
<tuete_> think it's more buggy than ubuntu with gnome, but I prefer KDE
<kyubutsu> keep in mind that this is kubuntu support channel, ubuntu support in #ubuntu
<Snubs> i don't know how to move channels.
<tuete_> <slash>join #channel
<tuete_> "/join #ubuntu"
<Snubs> ah, thankyou.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<slow-motion> hi
<endu> hallo
<daskreech> hello
<SnakeATWAR_> hi guys
<SnakeATWAR_> what's the most preferred frontend for mplayer
<endu> hai i'm from indonesia
<alberto> :D
<alberto> I  am  from peru
<alberto> :P
<daskreech> endu: Hi
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR_: The one that works for you
<SnakeATWAR_> lol just wondering if anyone had a preference ;)
<SnakeATWAR_> thanks lol
<dfrey> Why is my version of grub 0.97, but my version of grub-common is 1.97?
<reagleBRKLN> I think my files aren't being indexed by strigi-daemon because of this:
<reagleBRKLN> strigidaemon: /build/buildd/strigi-0.7.1/src/streamanalyzer/lineeventanalyzer.cpp:180: void Strigi::LineEventAnalyzer::handleUtf8Data(const char*, uint32_t): Assertion `!(sawCarriageReturn && missingBytes > 0)' failed.
<reagleBRKLN> in KDErc2. is that a lucene bug? Not even sure what to do or what it means
<genii> endu: Please don't PM me
<kyubutsu> dfrey: because they are two different packages
<kyubutsu> !bug | reagleBRKLN
<ubottu> reagleBRKLN: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<reagleBRKLN> ubottu: "not a genuine Ubuntu package" as its a PPA for the RC2, but it's not clear how RC2 bugs are to be reported
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<endu> hello every body
<reagleBRKLN> that's what i thought
<daskreech> Hi endu :)
<smoothpancake> Hai ok i have a question that has kept me from using linux for over 2 years and i feel proactive today.. i have read tons of forum posts... i just cant get my WUSB54GCV3 to work... i even had it installed with ndiswrapper but i can never get it right and i spend hours on it.. can anyone help me through it? :/
<smoothpancake> i just freshly installed kubuntu
<kyubutsu> !ask | endu
<ubottu> endu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smoothpancake> how to install this card in kubuntu
<smoothpancake> ive followed multiple guides word for word and i cant get it working
<kyubutsu> whats a  WUSB54GCV3
<smoothpancake> its a linksys usb wireless adapter
<smoothpancake> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155941&page=15
<smoothpancake> kubuntu detects it after a fresh install
<daskreech> !id | endu
<ubottu> endu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<smoothpancake> but it just says unavailable
<smoothpancake> but when i plug it in or out it stops and starts the wireless
<daskreech> Well isn't that plugging it out is supposed to do?
<smoothpancake> exactly
<smoothpancake> so why wont it start?
<smoothpancake> it wont try to connect to anything
<smoothpancake> it did the same after installing an ndiswrapper driver and this ralink driver
<daskreech> smoothpancake: Does the linux kernel module get reloaded
<kyubutsu> are you positive your connection settings match the router?
<kyubutsu> passwords, encryption type (wpa, wep, other) , etc
<smoothpancake> yes yes
<smoothpancake> :(
<Peace-> smoothpancake: 1 use dns
<daskreech> smoothpancake: What happens if you unload and reload the module manually ?
<Peace-> smoothpancake: 2 don't use wpa
<Peace-> smoothpancake: 3 try to connect
<Peace-> smoothpancake: 4 if it connects then your hardware works
<smoothpancake> i meant no i dont use wpa
<smoothpancake> yes i configure it all in the network manager
<smoothpancake> in regular ubuntu after i did that it could at least see the network
<smoothpancake> but its like the card isnt on lol
<Peace-> smoothpancake: sudo iwconfig
<smoothpancake> yes
<smoothpancake> set it up there
<Peace-> smoothpancake: iwconfig
<Peace-> please give me
<endu> have tutorial about kubuntu please
<Peace-> endu: well in italian yes ...
<Peace-> but in english no
<Peace-> endu: but there is wiki english
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<daskreech> endu: open konqueror. It has a tutorial as the front page
<endu> any one help me
<genii> endu: The KHelpcenter is a good place to start. That is the Help which is on the menu
<bo7amny> iam using kubuntu 9.10 and i just installed nautilus , and i sound files dos not play when i but the mouse cursor over them ?
<kyubutsu> bo7amny: that is a nautilus feature yes, but nautilus is also not the default kde file manager..
<Nazzy> hi, I'm getting errors from emacsen-common when trying to upgrade CMake ... is this a known problem?
<SnakeATWAR> hi guys, when i try to install new widgets for plasmoid, they don't show up. How do i fix this?
<roma> P
<ikonia> ?
<SnakeATWAR> i even rebooted
<WaltzingAlong> SnakeATWAR: installed from?
<SnakeATWAR> i clicked add new widgets, and then download new widgets
<SnakeATWAR> directly through the add widget plasma menu
<WaltzingAlong> ok and if you go into that dialog again, it seems that those items have been installed?
<SnakeATWAR> yeah i tried to install gmail-plasmoid, jstetris, and facebook fixed.. says they are installed
<SnakeATWAR> rebooted... still says they are installed
<SnakeATWAR> lol :/
<WaltzingAlong> ok and they do not show up in the add widget menu?
<SnakeATWAR> nope
<SnakeATWAR> not there
<SnakeATWAR> just checked again and they are actually showing up now
<SnakeATWAR> lol
<SnakeATWAR> that's weird
<smokeee> sup guys
<smokeee> im baked
<SnakeATWAR> lol hi smokeee
<smokeee> hey whats everyone up to
<genii> smokeee: Answering or asking support questions mostly, as this is the #kubuntu support channel
<smokeee> oh fuck
<smokeee> ok calm down bro
<smokeee> im out
<kaddi> woah genii, you just where completely misunderstood I believe :p
<smokeee> heyyy sup homies
<genii> smokeee: If you're staying, please remember to watch the profanity this time. If you just want to chat, #kubuntu-offtopic is better than here for that
<smokeee> Ok so i have a problem with kubuntu
<smokeee> The network manager is garbage
<kaddi> smokeee: you could try wicd instead
<smokeee> Always disconnecting sometimes not recognizing my built in wifi
<smokeee> wicd?
<kaddi> smokeee: it's an alternative networkmanager, I've been using it for 2 years and am pretty happy with it
<smokeee> oh ok
<smokeee> in repository?
<kaddi> however, if your built in wifi isn't recognized the problem probably lies with the drivers not with the networkmanager
<new_bember> helo there
<kaddi> smokeee: yes, just do a search for wicd and you should find it.
<smokeee> did not find it
<kaddi> smokeee: installing wicd forces the uninstall of the current network manager, just so you know. It's probably a good idea to have another PC available in case something goes wrong
<kaddi> !hi | new_bember
<ubottu> new_bember: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<smokeee> thats alright
<kaddi> smokeee: what ubuntu version are you using?
<smokeee> thanks
<smokeee> 1 sec
<smokeee> how do i find out
<kaddi> smokeee: open a terminal and type in "lsb_release -a" without the "",this should tell you
<new_bember> I got quite strange problem.. when I boot up my laptop, all goes well.. but if I`boot up laptop with plugged flash drive, SD card or external HDD, then something goes wrong.. Compiz start worse and lost emerald theme, boot is arount 10 sec slowly, also too many errors in the .xsession-errors file..
<smokeee> 9.10
<kaddi> smokeee: into the same terminal please type "apt-cache policy wicd" and paste the result to pastebin.com
<new_bember> yes.. 9.10
<kaddi> new_bember: are you using kde or gnome?
<new_bember> KDE.. Kubuntu 9.10
<new_bember> also in case plugged hardware, system tell me that one of my sound device has been removed.. and offer to delete it
<kaddi> new_bember: I'm sorry I don't think I'll be able to help with that
<new_bember> not a problem man.. I just ask.. it isn`t hard to me to unplugg all before boot
<kaddi> new_bember: I had the removed sound device message yesterday after the kde updates. It turned out that I had only installed part of the updates, I installed the rest and did a reboot and got my sound back
<smokeee> kaddi: http://pastebin.com/d6c6671c4
<kaddi> smokeee: you should be able to install it using sudo apt-get install wicd this will remove networkmanager though
<smokeee> ok i'll try
<ubuntu_mad> hi all
<kaddi> hi ubuntu_mad
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: hi
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to save a kommander project to a binary executable, Failing that any other format?
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi:got a broken package in synaptic but cant seem to fix it through KDE
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: what does it say when it tells you the package is broken? Usually you should be able to install a package using apt-get install packagename -f
<kaddi> when something like this happens
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi:ok its libdrm-intel1
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: try typing "sudo apt-get clean" into a command line. This will remove all the packages you have downloaded. Afterwards try downloading the package again
<smokeee> wicd is offf the hookk yooooo
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: ok
<new_bember> kaddi: I`m online 24/7 but updates didn`t fix this bug..
<smokeee> YOOOOOOOOOO KADDI!
<kaddi> lol, wb smokeee :)
<smokeee> It works great
<kaddi> wicd working out for you?
<smokeee> Ty so much
<Mamarok> smokeee: please don't shout
<smokeee> do you guys get paid to answer questions here?
<genii> smokeee: It's almost entirely volunteers
<ubuntu_mad> linux community rules
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi:should I get compiz-kde
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: your choice really. I'm quite happy with what kde offers, don't need compiz and don't have it installed
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi:ok,just been watchin some vids on KDE so was wondering
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: I'm sure they have some nice features and if you like to have them you'll need to install it, but it isn't needed for running KDE in general
<phoenix_> suggest me any good dvd burning software
<Kolia> phoenix_: k3b
<phoenix_> k3b is getting crashed
<Kolia> hum?
<phoenix_> when i try to burn a dvd rw it crashes
<Kolia> weird , never had a problem
<smokeee> Windows 7 is the answer to your problems.
<Kanguru> small question: does the terminal in ubuntu and the konsole in kubuntu have the same code?
<phoenix_> windows 7 is slaves
<phoenix_> the software has to change for the people not the other way
<phoenix_> does anyone know how to edit the autoruns in kubuntu
<Scunizi> Kanguru: how do you mean.. do you use the same commands? yes
<ubuntu_mad> :'( parse error
<Kanguru> Scunizi, sorry, ill reask it properly: does the terminal in ubuntu have the same commands as the konsole in kubuntu and vice versa?
<kaddi> phoenix_: at what point? what error message?
<kaddi> does k3b crash
<Scunizi> Kanguru: yes
<Scunizi> Kanguru: it's all "bash" or "dash"..
<Kanguru> thx :)
<Scunizi> Kanguru: we'd all be banging our heads against the wall if it was different :)
<Kanguru> yeah Scunizi :D
<phoenix_> the error occurs when i try to start the burning process
<phoenix_> the error occurs when i try to start the burning process
<phoenix_> error
<FloodBotK1> phoenix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_> the error occurs when i start to burn a compilation
<phoenix_> just now i completed burning a dvd rw, after successful burning it crashed
<ubuntu_mad> how do i fix a parse error? says error in language-pack-gnome-en
<kaddi> phoenix_: have you tried running k3b from terminal so you can see if it gives you an error? maybe you are missing a package?
<phoenix_> good idea
<phoenix_> i will try that
<mudassar> hello what do you think about this post ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146029
<mudassar> I want a solution
<mudassar> kubuntu 9.04 cannot connect to wireless network, even if it showing .... I am putting key correctly
<kaddi> mudassar: I usually advise people to install wicd instead of network-manager, that seems to solve the problem. However maybe someone using the kde-networkmanager knows how to fix your problem without installing a different software
<mudassar> plz help
<mudassar> kaddi: can you give me the link for wicd ?
<mudassar> or it is available in the repository ?
<kaddi> mudassar: it is. But please be aware that installing wicd automatically removes networkmanager
<kaddi> so if something goes wrong you may be left without a networkmanager (worst case scenario)
<mudassar> If it solves the problem then I don't have any problem with network manager
<mudassar> can't I install the network manager again ?
<kaddi> mudassar: you can not have networkmanager and wicd installed at the same time, they are not compatible
<mudassar> wicd also works with wired networks right ?
<mudassar> because in office I use wired lan ..
<kaddi> mudassar: yes it does
<mudassar> but I can install the network manager again by uninstalling wicd, in worst case, right?
<kaddi> mudassar: and if you still have a live-cd from Karmic you can always reinstall networkmanager from the CD
<mudassar> it is asking me to remove network manager before installing wicd
<Kolia> mudassar: installing wicd will automatically remove network manager, and reciprocally iirc
<kaddi> mudassar: uninstalling wicd will not automatically reinstall networkmanager. You need to reinstall it seperately either from CD or from the internet or from a .deb you transfer on the PC
<Kolia> but you should be fine with wicd anyway
<mudassar> it is asking me to remove network manager first
<mudassar> how to remove that ?
<frog_> k
<mudassar> it can be done from package manager ?
<frog_> /ping/me
<Kolia> mudassar: how are you installing wicd ?
<kaddi> frog_ ?
<mudassar> from KPackageKit
<frog_> just messin around
<kaddi> i c
<frog_> learnin irc commands
<Kolia> mudassar: do it via console
<smokeee> wicd is good man
<smokeee> trust me
<Kolia> mudassar: installing wicd from console will remove the network manager iirc
<mudassar> how to do that in shell ?
<Kolia> mudassar: sudo apt-get install wicd   (in a console)
<mudassar> ok thanks
<Kolia> mudassar: ^
<ubuntu_mad> anyone help me fix this----> parse error /var/lib/dpkg/status
<smokeee> yes
<smokeee> installl windows 7
<ubuntu_mad> :'(
<smokeee>  LOOOOLOLOL
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: is that the same problem as earlier?
<ubuntu_mad> ya
<ubuntu_mad> i cant install anything through synaptic and get that error
<kaddi> ubuntu_mad: according to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474587.html you possible have a corrupted var/lib/dpkg/status. The solution seems to be to copy an uncorrupted version to
<ubuntu_mad> kaddi: thanks,will read that and see
<kaddi> so in terminal I would do a "copy /var/lib/dpkg/status ~/status.backup" (this should create the backup of your current file, if not don't proceed with the next step) and then a "sudo copy /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<benkevan> what gives.. new install of Kubuntu .. ipw2200 driver is loaded per lsmod .. but not getting any results from iwlist scanning
<smokeee> sup guis?
<smokeee> anyone up for bowling tonight?
<smokeee> if anyone wants to ill be in my garage doing drugs, come by
<ikonia> smokeee: please stop that sort of conversation
<ikonia> smokeee: this is a support channel for kubuntu - please keep to that topic
<smokeee> i have freedom of speech ehhh
<wesley__> how can I edit my grub easy? there is no kgrubeditor in the repo anymore
<ikonia> smokeee: no - you don't
<ikonia> wesley__: you'll have to edit the text file manually, it's a real drag in grub2 now
<wesley__> cool...
<benkevan> wesley__: with nano
<wesley__> I will use kate
<wesley__> where is this file?
<ikonia> !grub2 > wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__, please see my private message
<smokeee> http://boards.4chan.org/b/
<janrof> hello for all
<janrof> any help me please
<ikonia> if you ask a question, people can try
<janrof> tanks ikonia
<janrof> groupwise 7.0.3 and install in koala 9.10
<janrof> how?
<janrof> how install groupwise 7.0.3
<ikonia> groupwise.........that's the novel mail client ?
<janrof> 7.0.3
<ikonia> is that the mail client ?
<janrof> tes
<janrof> yes
<ikonia> I've never installed groupwise on linux - is it available/supported ?
<janrof> i seen a few pages about
<janrof> for example
<janrof> http://www.heathhoward.com/2009/06/05/installing-groupwise-in-ubuntu-904/
<ikonia> janrof: it's a comercial product, have you thought about mailing novell and asking for the official supported platforms and install options ?
<janrof> but there are for 9.04
<janrof> i have 9.10 koala
<ikonia> have you contacted novell for installation instructions and support validation?
<janrof> no, they dont have support dor debians versions only rpm
<ikonia> janrof: then you'll need to unpackage the rpms, but I doubt it will work properly as the debian/ubuntu systems are quiet different in versiosn from suse/redhat
<janrof> i now
<janrof> please check this page
<janrof> http://www.heathhoward.com/2009/06/05/installing-groupwise-in-ubuntu-904/
<janrof> the problem i have is that need libs++5 but koala 9.10 have libs++6
<ikonia> janrof: as I said - it probably won't support, you'd need older gcc/libc libraries
<janrof> as you do i install libs++5?
<ikonia> ?
<janrof> any help me please?¡
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<janrof> .
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<janrof> anu have groupwise for linux working?
<janrof> any
<Addic> hi
<Addic> um so i need help finding a compatible internal wireless card for a desktop running K-9
<Addic> hi
<Addic> um so i need help finding a compatible internal wireless card for a desktop running K-9
<Addic> anybody gona talk?
#kubuntu 2010-01-30
<marcos> Hi guys, the easiest way to have the current amarok version is adding the kubuntu-kde ppa? Isnt there a way for me to just upgrade amarok? :3
<ilumi> you can download it from the official website
<ilumi> is there a way to disable folder popup on dektop in kde4?
<mudassar> Hello all, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04, my headphone works fine but I can't voice chat in skype .... the other person cannot hear me
<mudassar> any solution ??
<ilumi> check if the mic is not muted, or low volume
<mudassar> i have made it full using alsamixer in the shell
<ilumi> mudassar: check the mixer by the volume level and make sure its not muted
<ilumi> is it an external mic, or built in?
<mudassar> external mike
<mudassar> right now i m using the usb camera (creative) that has the microphone as well ... it worked once
<mudassar> but voice chat gets distorted much
<ilumi> not sure what the problem is,
<ilumi> so righ tnow you have 2 mics connected?
<maseda> hi people
<maseda> some spanish?
<bazhang> !es | maseda
<ubottu> maseda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fanfare> Q: How to use Magnifier? I'd liketo use it in Screencast for FeatureGuide 4.4, but dont get it to work...
<maseda> thanks ubottu
<Fanfare> maseda: no need to thank ubottu, its a bot :-)
<Fanfare> maseda: but thank bazhang
<maseda> haha
<maseda> yes, im new
<maseda> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> maseda, no problem :)
<Fanfare> maseda: no prob,
<Fanfare> maseda: if u feel comfortably with english ask here...
<maseda> im isntalled kubuntu about 4 weeks
<maseda> and i learning about kde and ubuntu
<maseda> yes, i speak a little of english
<maseda> this is the channel for kbuntu?
<Fanfare> maseda: yes, its the kubuntu support channel
<Fanfare> well, the english one...
<maseda> ok
<maseda> i see a lot of people
<mefisto__> maseda: what is your main language?
<maseda>  i used ubuntu and other distros sometimes but never installed to my first hardisc as first operative system
<maseda> im spanish
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> what does this anakondi migration tool do? It's been popping in all kind of unwanted places over the last couple of days?
<mefisto__> kaddi: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4116    explained there apparently
<Fanfare> Q: How to use Magnifier? I'd liketo use it in Screencast for FeatureGuide 4.4, but dont get it to work... (sorry for reposting)
<kaddi> i don't use kmail :p ;) So far I've seen it show up when I open konqueror and amarok (I believe)
<kaddi> what does akonadi do?
<Fanfare> kaddi: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<maseda> in the channel of kubuntu-es there arent any people
<Fanfare> kaddi: http://userbase.kde.org/Glossary#Akonadi
<Fanfare> maseda: then ask here!
<kaddi> oh, k, thanks Fanfare
<maseda> fanfare, what do you prefer or use more, kpackagekit or aptitude?
<mefisto__> but why would amarok use akonadi? a script uses it maybe?
<maseda> because i use synaptic sometimes and i see that have more options
<Fanfare> maseda: well, mostly apt-get, then kpackagekit
<maseda> for example for see the tools as synatpic in groups i dont cant
<kaddi> mefisto__: I might be mistaken, but amarok also started asking me for my kdewallet password at some point, so that doesn't surprise me anymore :p
<Fanfare> akonadi can store more than just PIM data,...
<Fanfare> i think amarok saves Id3 tags in akonady
<maseda> sometimes use the repositories of backtrack???
<kaddi> ah, that would explain it, yes
<maseda> because i have a problem with the gpg key
<Fanfare> maseda: backports ? is usually ok to use...
<Fanfare> maseda: is it a gpgkey of a launchpad repo? iirc you can search launchpad for the key
<maseda> i installed the repositories of backtrack 4 but i dont know what i need for the gpgkey
<maseda> i was seeing about this but i dont find nothing
<Fanfare> maseda: give the line u added to sources.list
<maseda> http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce
<maseda> i added in kpackagekit
<maseda> not in sourceslist
<bazhang> maseda, bt4?
<maseda> yes
<bazhang> #remote-exploit can help with that
<Fanfare> maseda: thats not an ubuntu repository!
<maseda> thanks!
<maseda> is the first time that i use irc
<Fanfare> maseda: http://sun.backtrack-linux.org/README.txt
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<Gitane> hi everyone
<Gitane> I need hlp
<Fanfare> !ask | Gitane
<ubottu> Gitane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gitane> ooooooook
<Gitane> I am using kubuntu in my laptop and i want to connect with my wireles router
<Gitane> I can see my router but i can not connect
<Gitane> I have the same problem with my ethernet connection but i can connect via dsl
<Fanfare> Gitane: sounds more like a router prob...
<Gitane> no, i've unsing windows xp until today and i was using the router
<Gitane> when i tried to connect with ubuntu or kubunt, in theu
<Gitane> in the live cd
<Fanfare> Gitane: but your router connects and logs in to the ISP?
<Gitane> I had de same problem
<Gitane> nop
<Gitane> why not??? simple
<Gitane> cause in windows
<Gitane> the wireless connection chrased all the time
<Gitane> sorry, my english is poor
<Fanfare> Gitane: so u have to login to your ISP via your PC?
<Gitane> When i was using windows if i had to connect to internet i did with my pc and my laptop
<Gitane> one connection first and then the other.... never both at the same time
<Gitane> Now i'm usinig my laptop with kubuntu but with pppoeconf triger
<Gitane> cause i can't connect via wireless, but i see my SSID
<Gitane> It's very weird
<Gitane> isn't it?
<Fanfare> Gitane: im no wlan/net guru, but did pppeo login via wlan work in win?
<Gitane> yes
<Fanfare> pppoe
<Gitane> all the time
<Gitane> I have this problem in Kubuntu and ubuntu
<Gitane> could be drivers?
<Fanfare> well, i'd suggest get that working via lan first...
<Fanfare> dont think so as if u see your SSID the driver should work...
<Gitane> that's what i'm doing now
<Gitane> yea, that's what i thought
<Gitane> suggestions?
<Gitane> buy another laptop
<Gitane> lol
<Fanfare> pppoeconf        pppoe-discovery
<Gitane> and then?
<Gitane> wht discovery command supose to do?
<Fanfare> well, pppeoconf is iirc interactive and asks everything it needs...
<Fanfare> never had probs with pppoe since i dont use it but a friend
<Gitane> ooooooook.... thanks... I' ll be back
<Fanfare> Q: How to use Magnifier? I'd liketo use it in Screencast for FeatureGuide 4.4, but dont get it to work...
<mefisto__> Fanfare: is it enabled? do you get an error message when you try to enable it?
<Fanfare> mefisto__: no i dont get an error.
<Fanfare> mefisto__: i tried Looking glass and magnifier or Zoom, neither work
<Fanfare> well, zoom works via RMB but no keyb shortcuts
<Fanfare> also tried to change them to no result...
<mefisto__> Fanfare: any other effects using the same shortcut key? tried disabling zoom and enabling just magnifier?
<Fanfare> Argh, disabling zoom and meta+ + (not the numpad!) did it :-)
<Fanfare> so sorry for the shoout :-)
<Gitane> hi again
<Gitane> i've trying a lot of codes, but nothing happens with wlan
<Gitane> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider: unrecognized option 'wlan'
<Gitane> this is the last messange in the teminal
<Gitane> i configured wlan with pppoeconf wlan0
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kevin__> hello
<Xfact> I have just switched to Kubuntu and I am left hander, so I want to set my mouse as Left>right and right>left click, but how to do that?
<mefisto__> Xfact: systemsettings, kbd & mouse
<mefisto__> Xfact: I've never known anyone to use mouse with left hand. I'm lefthanded too
<Xfact> mefisto__:  thanks, but, I know, and for me it really helps.... :)
<Xfact> mefisto__: Actually I originally installed Ubuntu and after then I installed Kubuntu/xubuntu by 'Sudo apt-get install kubuntu/xubuntu desktop' so my boot screen is of Kubuntu, login screen of Xubuntu and workstation is of KDE, will that harm my PC's performance?
<Xfact> oops!
<Xfact> sorry that is one open question
<mefisto__> Xfact: I think it might at least a little bit. there are probably daemons and services from xfce and gnome loading and using some resources
<mefisto__> Xfact: but it shouldn't be noticable unless your computer is not very powerful
<Xfact> But every time every different seasons working nicely, KDE, Xfec and gnome
<net2max> http://www.ratgeber-info.com ??
<mefisto__> net2max: spamming?
<net2max> !=?
<esaym> how do you print a range of pages? in kde4? looks like a bug: http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2009-September/003922.html ?
<mefisto__> esaym: that's not really a bug though, is it?
<mefisto__> esaym: you can still print a range, just not multiple ranges in one go\
<esaym> what ever it is, it complicates my life seriously
<esaym> how?
<Autoscum> Hey, guys.
<Autoscum> Is there any way I can install Kubuntu from an ISO file directly using Puppy Linux?
<bazhang> Autoscum, using unetbootin perhaps
<esaym> I have to turn is stuff for school and i am the only guy that doesn't print on both pages. So I have to turn in huge stacks of stuff
<Autoscum> bazhang: My flash memory is only 483 MB :(
<bazhang> Autoscum, that is a bit too small
<mefisto__> esaym: in the print dialog, click the options button
<daskreech> esaym: possibly a bug John Layt works on Printing he posted a blog about printing in ranges I think two months ago
<Autoscum> bazhang: I am aware of that :P
<bazhang> Autoscum, not sure if puppy uses grub2; there are ways to boot an iso with it though
<Autoscum> I was asking if I had an option to not burn it to a CD, because I've got a few blank CDs in a pile of probably 100
<Autoscum> There are?
<Autoscum> How?
<esaym> mefisto__: there is nothing about a range anywhere
<Autoscum> (Yes, it does use it)
<bazhang> you could check the grub2 wiki /msg ubottu grub2
<mefisto__> esaym: pages from, then enter start page and end page
<esaym> don't see it
<mefisto__> esaym: looks like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/N8PMtm.html
<esaym> mefisto__: http://net153.net/pics/print.png what is what I see
<mefisto__> esaym: what version kde?
<Autoscum> bazhang: I can't see anything about booting ISO files (mounted even) in the article ubottu suggested
<esaym> the print dialog from okular looks just like yours. But I need to print text, not pdf's
<esaym> 4.3.4
<esaym> see what your kate dialog looks like
<bazhang> http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/ Autoscum
<mefisto__> esaym: text files don't have pages
<esaym> hmm true. But in kde 3.5 I didn't have a problem with any of this?
<Autoscum> Ah, forget it. I'll just search for a CD when I get back from work tonight.
<Autoscum> Thanks for the help, though. :)
<bazhang> Autoscum, the link above shows it
<Autoscum> bazhang: I understand, but it seems to be too much work. :P
<Autoscum> bazhang: And I need to be going to work in about 20 minutes
<spacitymedic> Hey I'm using Kubuntu. How do I add software.. like... the open source software... I tried kpackagekit and it's empty.
<mefisto__> esaym: yeah, kde3 could do it because it used kdeprint, as is explained in the link you posted
<esaym> :(
<petsounds> spacitymedic, what software?
<spacitymedic> i dunno... the free software
<spacitymedic>  stuff...
<spacitymedic>  xubuntu had a thing that let you search free software and games. and it added it automatically
<mefisto__> esaym: as a workaround, you could put the text you want to print in a new kate window and print all
<petsounds> spacitymedic, if you like sth like ubuntu software center, you can install it with        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install software-center
<spacitymedic> well... thing is I wanted to see what software there was available
<spacitymedic> ok it couldnt find teh software center
<spacitymedic> any ideas?
<mefisto__> spacitymedic: in kpackagekit, change where it says "all packages" to one of the categories to browse available software
<spacitymedic> Oh...
<spacitymedic>  ah... got it
<spacitymedic> ok so kubuntu uses kde? not gnome?
<spacitymedic>  or will gnome work on kubuntu
<mefisto__> spacitymedic: or just leave it on "all packages" and change "find by name" to "find by description" and search for something you're interested in, eg, "solitaire" for solitaire games
<mefisto__> spacitymedic: yes, kubuntu uses kde, but you can have gnome too if you install the package ubuntu-desktop
<daskreech> spacitymedic: It is the Ubuntu base with KDE instead of GNOME
<daskreech> spacitymedic: You can install Gnome on Kubuntu or KDE on Ubuntu
<spacitymedic> ah i got it now. thanks so much.,
<daskreech> Sure
<mefisto__> spacitymedic: search (by name) "buntu-desktop" and kpackagekit should show you a few desktops/window managers you could install
<spacitymedic>  ah. got it. thanks a millions
<spacitymedic>  hey... whats the dif between gdesklets and .. the otherdesklets thing
<spacitymedic> which has more desklets widgets avail
<pulaski> hello, has anyone successfully installed firefoc 3.6 on 9.10, karmic Koala yet? I've found instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html Any advice as to firefox 3.6 in general or that site inparticular would be appreciated.
<petsounds> pulaski, imho it's easier to extracting firefox tarball and add firefox shell script with alacarte. but it's only my suggestion and i may be wrong :)
<daskreech> Do you actually need anything in 3.6?
<pulaski> petsounds:  thank you for responding.  I've only had limited success compiling my own packages from a source tarball if that is what you're refering to.  I know nothing about alacarte.  I prefer using apt-get. I have found instructions using apt-get herehttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html.  I'd appreciate any further comment petsounds.
<mefisto__> pulaski: did you install it? what's your question exactly?
<pulaski> petsounds: thanks,  sorry for being unclear.  I'm just lookikng for advice on installing firefox 3.6,  I have no problem going ahed with the apt-get instructions at the link above.  I prefer that method anyway. However after I learned of your tarball suggestion I thought I might give it a try and learn something new. I went to sourceforce and searched for  firefox 3.6 but nothing came up.  My Question: Where can I obtain the
<pulaski>  tarball you spoke of?
<mefisto__> pulaski: www.firefox.com ?
<petsounds> pulaski, you can download firefox tarball from http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<petsounds> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<pulaski> petsounds: kubuntu
<petsounds> pulaski, after you download the ff tarball, you have to extract it. and then right click in kickoff
<pulaski> petsounds: karmic koala, 9.10 my firefox 3.5.7 has been unstable since I went to 9.10
<pulaski> petsounds: Ok, thanks.  I'm sure I can figure it out.
<tony32_> is it common for amarok to crash when something else is playing sound?
<tony32_> my sound apps just don't get along
<crimsun> tony32_: depends what else is attempting to use alsa.
<petsounds> pulaski, np, ping me if you have problem :)
<tony32_> i thought alsa could play two sounds at once
<mefisto__> tony32_: I think it can, too
<mefisto__> tony32_: there might be a problem when, for example, you're browsing a webpage with sound content and something goes wrong on that page. that can hold onto alsa resources and prevent other apps accessing it, or I suppose crashing amarok
<tony32_> i click on amarok and it makes vlc stop playing. not that it matters now but sometimes i might want kalarm going off when a movie is playing or song
<tony32_> i thought phonon handled all that to share resources and that alsa could handle many sources
<mefisto__> tony32_: it can, but if something goes wrong, umm, things can go wrong
<tony32_> i even compiled alsa from source and reconfigured. tried xine and gstreamer backend. same thing
<tony32_> i'm using digital spdif, if it makes any difference
<crimsun> tony32_: alsa itself is generally configured to handle pcm stream mixing in software, yes.  However, it relies on applications doing the right thing.  For instance, if an application deliberately does something stupid like request raw hw: or plughw: access, that will prevent all other apps from playing/capturing sound [on most modern HDA chipsets].
<crimsun> tony32_: in short, all applications [with few exceptions, like PulseAudio and JACK] should be using default: not hw: or plughw:.
<tony32_> crimsun: thanks, i'll try to make sure of that now
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tony32_> in windows i used my pc as an alarm clock in case i fell asleep on the couch. kind of important
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<TheBigHead> hello room
<TheBigHead> i have problems installing kubuntu
<TheBigHead> on my machine
<tony32_> specifics?
<simion314> how do you install debugg symbols in kubuntu? my KRunner crushes and i want to submit a bug report
<meowkbuntu> hi how can i install a ppa in kubuntu. i am used to doing this in ubuntu using synaptic
<TheBigHead> i downloaded a kubuntu live cd iso from the net, and when i start my computer with it, it just starts, but takes about 10 minutes to get to the loading progress bar
<TheBigHead> i have a low end pc. specifically, an intel celeron at 350MHz with a 4GB hard disk and 160 MB of ram
<tsimpson> meowkbuntu: from System -> KPackageKit -> Settings -> Edit Software Sources
<meowkbuntu> TheBigHead: `did you checksum the  iso first. then  the integrity of the cd after installing.
<TheBigHead> could that be the problem?
<meowkbuntu> thanks tsimpson
<TheBigHead> no the problem is not physically, since the cd starts just fine. the only problem is it takes ages
<meowkbuntu> TheBigHead: check sum tells you if teh iso downloaded corectly. check cd tells you if cd is currupted
<tony32_> also, if it's just 350mhz, i wouldn't be using kubuntu. i'd use puppy linux or some lighter weight distro
<TheBigHead> thats what im using now
<TheBigHead> version 4.3.1
<tony32_> it will be very very slow with that amount of ram. tried it before, was painful
<TheBigHead> i just wanted to test other linux distro, but i just work fine with puppy
<tony32_> or try Arch if you're comfortable with doing a little reading
<TheBigHead> is that a light linux distro?
<tony32_> i know the feeling. but i wouldn't try it if the performance turns you off
<simion314> KDE4 eats more RAM then KDE3, so you can use arch with kde3 or other window manager
<TheBigHead> i am not looking for awesome graphics or anything like that. I just want speed
<tony32_> kubuntu? no, not by comparison. you may want to try a lighter window manager if you have it installed but then again, i'd go with arch because it installs no more than you think is needed
<TheBigHead> thats why i moved from windows
<tony32_> arch is modern and can be very light weight
<simion314> i know a light ubuntu variant cruchbang i think is called
<tony32_> package management is good too
<TheBigHead> maybe you can help me with that
<simion314> arch is compiled for 686 is the PC CPU 686 compatible?
<TheBigHead> the problem is i dont have internet connection at home
<TheBigHead> it is a celeron or pentium 2, and yes from what i see it is 1686 compatible
<simion314> use debian, get ll the DVDs or CDs and install the stable version with lxde or fluxbox
<meowkbuntu> how do i install a package in kPackageKit
<simion314> arch comes cames with a small cd image and yu get the rest from internet
<TheBigHead> i dont have inet at home so i gotta download everything at a cyber cafe
<TheBigHead> is that possible?
<meowkbuntu> arch is off-topic
<simion314> meowkbuntu: you click that arrow in the right, but if you want speed, you could use the terminal, you will have less clicks to do
<meowkbuntu> terminal eg sudo apt-get install (apname)
<meowkbuntu> simion314: ^
<meowkbuntu> thanks
<tony32_> download the kubuntu alternative dvd. i think it has everything you may want and supposedly for systems with less than 256mb ram
<simion314> TheBigHead: maybe someone can share with you some debian cds, i do not know if ubuntu has CDs with all the packages
<TheBigHead> sorry for bothering and thanks for the help
<simion314> meowkbuntu: yes
<simion314> meowkbuntu: you can use aptitude , sudo aptitude install appname, and you can search with aptitude search app
<meowkbuntu> simion314: aptitude also delets files i need so i prefer apt-get.
<simion314> yes it is true, aptitude deletes packages that it thinks you do not need
<simion314> meowkbuntu: but i like to use aptitude for searching it has a nicer putput and is less to type "aptitude search package" "apt-cache search package"
<meowkbuntu> hi i need to find teh devicd name of my flash drive please
<meowkbuntu> its not comming up in /media
<avihay> meowkbuntu: try lsusb
<meowkbuntu> avihay: no not teh device string teh patn eg /dev/????
<meowkbuntu> *the
<meowkbuntu> pant = parth
<avihay> mine appears as sdb (and my only hdd as sda...)
<meowkbuntu> is /dev/sdc1 a usb path name
<tsimpson> *NOTICE* The network will be upgrading its software soon, your connection may be temporarily interrupted
<simion314> meowkbuntu: could be, you have 2 hard drives?
<meowkbuntu> simion314: i have a hdd adn a flash drive
<simion314> meowkbuntu: i have one HDD and it sda and my usb is sdb
<meowkbuntu> simion314: y cant i just right click device and find the mount info there be easier for everyone. works like that in windozzy
<meowkbuntu> sdb ok what bout sdc
<simion314> meowkbuntu: what do you want to do?
<meowkbuntu> i'm using unetbootin to creat a bootable usb
<meowkbuntu> from an iso
<simion314> you can try "df -h" in terminal and maybe you can figure out what device is what
<meowkbuntu> simion314: i only have one usb plugged in atm
<simion314> if you have a sdc, do you have a sdb too? you can join #ubuntu thisthing is not kubuntu specific and there you can find more help
<simion314> i want to help you to be sure not to erase your data
<MaRLBoRo> can anyone help me to manage my iphone music using ubuntu
<EtienneP> Last time I checked it's not possible on OS 3.x
<MaRLBoRo> can anyone help me to manage my iphone music using ubuntu
<tsimpson> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tsimpson> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tsimpson> try those links
<Rav3nSw0rd> I think I've asked before, but never quite succeeded... how do I get kubuntu to connect to wifi automatically upon startup? I have 2 networks saved, one is my router, and one is my schools routers, and I would like to connect to any of them that are available upon login, without having to click on the globe icon and selecting the network I want to join.
<avihay> hey, what do the gnome guys use instead of amarock?
<avihay> Rav3nSw0rd: you have to ask your network manager to connect automatically
<Rav3nSw0rd> oh, funny, I didn't see that XD stupid of me, thanks avihay!
<skbohra> why there is no firefox ?
<skbohra> :-/
<avihay> skbohra: there should be a Firefox installer
<skbohra> avihay: i can, why it isnt there by default?
<avihay> well, some people prefer opera
<avihay> kde has they're own web browser (konqueror), that is used internally by most of kde's apps, and the rest is up to you. I have firefox and chrome
<skbohra> avihay: Konqueror is of no use :(
<skbohra> even gmail doesnt support it :)
<avihay> It does, in basic mode
<alienated> Hi im fairly new to kubuntu and linux and ive been installing some apps with APT but im wondering to actually compile something myself what exactly do I need to do
<avihay> alienated: You usually download a tar file, and unpack it. it should contain all the scripts and makefiles to compile properly, given you have all of it's dependencies. most also have readme files about how to compile it, but it usually comes down to typing in the terminal: ./configure                  make                       make install
<meowkbuntu> hi i am wanting to know what i need to download there are  seperate packages for the app 7zip. p7zip and p7zip-full. what do i need to get
<hubo> hi~
<hubo> hello everyone
<zztop> hello
<meowkbuntu> is there a zip application in kubuntu
<meowkbuntu> yello
<aomegax> Hi! how do I do to give sudo to a user account?
<Peace-> aomegax: adduser $USER admin
<Peace-> aomegax: i guess
<hycris> hallo
<meowkbuntu> how do i empty trash please someone
<meowkbuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowkbuntu> !ask
<tsimpson> meowkbuntu: from dolphin under the "Places" tab, right click the trash icon and choose empty, or go to trash:/, right-click and choose empty, or add the trash widget to your desktop/panel, right-click and choose empty
<tsimpson> the exact strings for "Trash" and "empty" will be different deepening on your locale
<greyhat> Support Gingers!
<tsimpson> let's see if this works...
<tsimpson> test flood
<tsimpson> test flood
<tsimpson> test flood
<tsimpson> test flood
<tsimpson> test flood
<FloodBotK2> tsimpson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greyhat> Whats the name of the program i can view windows in linux ?
<greyhat> is it Virtual window ?
<skbohra> greyhat: virtual box
<greyhat> ah, thanks
<turtle^s0up> hello, i wanted to know, how useful is the Indicator Display plasma widget?
<turtle^s0up> the only GTK based apps i really use are Firefox, Thunderbird, and Gimp.
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: use krita ... if slow at start there is a settings for that
<Peace-> krita <--> gimp
<turtle^s0up> ok
<turtle^s0up> i've used krita, still getting used to it
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: krita could be slow on starting because of this http://wiki.opengtl.org/libraries:developers-resources
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: so create that file .... (HIDDEN FILE  so it has "." before the name)
<Peace-> and krita starts faster
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: keep in your mind krita is 2.1.1 the latest
<Peace-> you should get should be 2.1
<dr_bro> i have  grub as my boot loader for win7/kubuntu but the computer restarts when i try to boot windows. any way to fix it?
<turtle^s0up> Peace: is Krita part of "koffice-kde4?"
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: yea
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: but i think you have to add some external repository to get the last one
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: krita screenshot ... well old screenshot but it is http://www.koffice.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/kritagentlebot.png
<turtle^s0up> nice, thanks
<turtle^s0up> i really like the single window layout
<turtle^s0up> Peace-: do you know what PPA will allow me to have the most up to date Krtia version?
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: the best way to get these informations is go here and search koffice news http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<Peace-> The_SLain_MAn: in that place you get every sick :D upgrading repo
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: i think this is one http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.1.0
<Peace-> turtle^s0up: but 2.1.1 has been released on jannuary 12
<Peace-> so it should appear a new news xD
<Peace-> in few days
<turtle^s0up> ok, thank you for the information
<xmen> sex
<silv3r_m00n> why cant i select separate wallpapers for separate desktops ?
<silv3r_m00n> isnt it possible in kdee4.3 ?
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: yes you can
<Peace-> xD
<silv3r_m00n> Peace-: where is the setting
<silv3r_m00n> where is the setting to do that ?
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: http://imagebin.ca/view/kZF2DOKx.html
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<silv3r_m00n> how did u get those settings
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: maybe you should see this to understand http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1285/videolanmovie1.png
<mudassar> Hello Linux genius people, I want to voice chat in kubuntu 9.04, what about this post ? http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-empathy-im-client-in-ubuntu-904810804
<silv3r_m00n> i cant see them
<silv3r_m00n> ok , in the second image
<silv3r_m00n> where is the add activity setting ?
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: the second image please...
<mudassar> is empathy better for voice chat ?
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: click on zoom out
<silv3r_m00n> thats strange
<silv3r_m00n> on every activity i get 4 sets of desktops
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: plasma settings...
<Peace-> like you can see in the first image i posted
<Peace-> well you have to play a little with some settings...
<Peace-> xD
<silv3r_m00n> what i see
<silv3r_m00n> i see*
<silv3r_m00n> how do i disable these >> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3108/snapshot1c.png
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: i have read how to do but i can't remmeber
<anakinz> My ubuntu 9.10 will not start up anymore, and when I use the live cd I can´t get aces to copy old files to a usb, there simply is a x over some of the icons, not all, I can copy those witch doesent have the x, anyone know how I can get acces to all files??
<Peace-> anakinz: type in the konsole kdesudo dolphin
<Peace-> anakinz: you should be able to open like root every damend folder
<Peace-> or kdesudo konqueror
<silv3r_m00n> peculiar settings
<anakinz> Peace: Now it keeps freezing after a minute of work, I´m going to try doing it without the live cd in failsafe mode..
<Peace-> anakinz: use konqueror
<Peace-> anakinz: you could be type that command 2 times
<Peace-> anakinz: the first time it could crash or doesn't work properly
<anakinz> Peace: do you mean sudo konqueror (/directory) /media/usb
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: mmm ti seems there are still no way on kde 4.5 to disable that stuff ,,, easly ... there is a way but you need to ... do something that a noob can't do xD
<Peace-> anakinz: kdesudo konqueror
<Peace-> sudo should be used only for nano or something that runs only in the terminal
<Peace-> kdesudo should be used for the most of normal application
<Peace-> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<anakinz> Peace: kdesudo is not installed on my system, could I use sudo instead?
<Peace-> anakinz: try sudo then...
<Peace-> but it's not so nice to do...
<Peace-> anyway if you have not kdesudo you can only use sudo option
<anakinz> Peace: It doesent have konqueror either..!
<Peace-> anakinz: well .... if yoi have fucked up the system what can i do?
<Peace-> anakinz: live cd kdesudo konqueror  and it works
<anakinz> Peace: I think I have a hardware failure, the screen looks a bit strange with the live cd, but when i am running the fail safe mode everything looks as it should!! But I tried sudo cp -r /xx  /xx and it is working now, think it is copying it..
<silv3r_m00n> mic doesnt work
<silv3r_m00n> whats the issue ?
<Joschi_> Hi, is this the right channel for kubuntu support?
<Tm_T> Joschi_: yes (:
<Tm_T> Joschi_: also read channel topic
<Joschi_> how does it work?
<Joschi_> i'm new.. ;-)
<Tm_T> Joschi_: you didn't have topic when you joined channel?
<Tm_T> it should also be at top of the chat window
<Joschi_> oh, there is: Kubuntu support
<Joschi_> ok
<Joschi_> i nedd help with my external monitor
<Joschi_> krandrtray does not recognize the external monitor i use with my notebook - is this the right place to ask questions about this?
<Tm_T> sure is
<Joschi_> oh, great
<Joschi_> i just installed Kubuntu yesterday
<Joschi_> and now i try to figure things out
<Tm_T> hopefully someone who knows will answer
<Joschi_> so is it enough if i type: "PLEASE help me with my external monitor!!! " ?
<Joschi_> i just dont know how things work here....
<axiom> Video plays fine (in kaffeine), but then after a while, the colors go all wrong, and people turn blue.  Is this fixable?
<Tm_T> Joschi_: clear explanation what is the issue with plenty of information in one line is best
<Tm_T> Joschi_: and then patience, we are all volunteers afterall (:
<Joschi_> OK: when i go to system and want to change the settings for display so my notebook does not show the same screen on my notebook-monitor and the external one, the menue tells me that these settings are only for use with an external monitor, and this wouldnt seem to be the case
<Joschi_> somewhat awkward translation from the german text
<Joschi_> krandrtray is installed
<Joschi_> now im patient and happily waituing for help
<anakinz> How to find usb drive when running failsafe mode?? can´t find it any where..
<anakinz> Is there some way to search for it from the failsafe menu? like sudo find xxx??
<tsimpson> anakinz: you need to mount it manually
<tsimpson> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<anakinz> tsimpson: but how?
<axiom> hmmm..  "xvattr -a XV_HUE -v 0" solves the problem, but only temporaraly..
<tsimpson> you use the "mount" command, see http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<WaltzingAlong> greetings
<Peace-> partitionmanager
<Peace-> it is the replacment of qtparted
<kirberich> morning
<kirberich> is anyone fluent in standby/wakeup things in (k)ubuntu? I'm trying to put my computer to sleep remotely, but everything I tried resulted in the computer not being able to wake up again
<kirberich> using sleep mode from the gui however works fine
<mudassar> hello I need a sip client in Kubuntu 9.04 which one is the best ?
<Joschi_> Hallo, ich wiederhole einfach nochmal meine Frage von vorhin auf Deutsch, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen: Ich will an meinen Laptop einen externen Monitor anschliessen. Leider zeigen beide Monitore das selbe Bild.
<WaltzingAlong> !de | Joschi_
<ubottu> Joschi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<WaltzingAlong> mudassar: twinkle ?
<goodtime> #ubuntu
<mudassar> yes installing that
<WaltzingAlong> mudassar: would be nice to have a kde4 aware version that integrated better but it is the one i have been using
<mudassar> Kubuntu is more suitable for my system ... it solves many problems for me :)
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: yeah - ok so "it works". but you want something else? perhaps that the desktop is split over the two?
<Joschi_> yes, exactly
<Joschi_> but krandrtray does not sem to recognize that there is an external monitor...
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: have you had any success with the settings under system settings / display / multiple monitors ?
<Joschi_> no, thats where i checked first
<Joschi_> the menue tells me that "these are options for systems with two monitors, but that this is not the case here" - strange!
<Joschi_> because there are two - i swear! ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> :D ok
<Joschi_> i have already googled and found several references to this problem - but no solutions
<Joschi_> which seems quite unlikely
<WaltzingAlong> yeah might be that direct dualhead support had not made its way into kde4.x?  not sure how helpful this might be: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: sorry, cannot help much. whenever i have had two display output devices thus far, the (same) content was displayed on one, the other, or both. have not yet attempted to configure for 'extended' desktop
<Joschi_> wow, that seems complicated. i'm new to kubuntu - will i have to mess around with the konsole?
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: not sure how well it would work either. manually editing the configuration files. either in a cli environment or in a gui text editor
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: maybe someone in #kde could help out since it seems to be related more to kde4 in general than with kubuntu specifically
<Joschi_> thanks anyway - iĺl hang around and hope that someone has figured it out... nice thing, this support chat!
<Joschi_> ok, thanks, that sounds very reasonable!
<Joschi_> is the a specifically german #kde channel?
<WaltzingAlong> Joschi_: weiss nicht. you could ask in #kde :)  perhaps kde-de ?
<DerHorst> Joschi_: #kde.de
<DerHorst> but its pretty inactive
<Joschi_> oh, ok
<DerHorst> but you may try in #kubuntu-de
<DerHorst> #kubuntu-de is pretty active
<Joschi_> that ś better?
<Joschi_> thx, horst, ill try
<DerHorst> Its worth a try
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got kubuntu installed on my usb disk(4GB), the system takes aprox 1.75gb of space n the rest is unallocated, but it still gives me a msg that the disk is full n therefore i cant copy anythin to it
<n8w> whats wrong?
<WaltzingAlong> n8w: when you created the usb disk, the usb boot disc creator gives the option of how much free space to reserve
<geopol> Running KUBUNTU KDE4.3.2---System keeps booting in terminal mode.. I want system to boot to the GUI so I don't have to keep running #sudo startx Any ideas????
<n8w> WaltzingAlong:  ye...i dont actualy remember what option i took...anywai, is there anythin i could do about it?
<WaltzingAlong> geopol: check out the X log to see what went wrong: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   (check for (EE) lines;  or have it reconfigured sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Devilhunter7> Anyone can recommed a alterantive to kopete
<n8w> WaltzingAlong:  dost it have anythin to do with that "casper" thing?
<rjwarrier> hi
<WaltzingAlong> n8w: sorry, do not know
<geopol> WaltzingAlong,,,,I'll give that a try,,Thanx
<rjwarrier> nyone know how to connect dell bluetooth headset in kubuntu 9.10
<rjwarrier> nyone know how to connect dell bluetooth headset in kubuntu 9.10
<n8w> how do i increase disk space reserved for kubuntu?(kubuntu USB/hardy)
<rjwarrier> use LVPM
<rjwarrier> @ n8w
<rjwarrier> u used wubi installation?
<n8w> rjwarrier:  hmm i dont think so
<rjwarrier> okay
<n8w> rjwarrier: the thing is that ive got 1.75gb free on my usb but the systems says that the disk is full....
<rjwarrier> hmm
<n8w> rjwarrier: so i need to increase the space reserved for kubuntu
<rjwarrier> try LVPM
<n8w> rjwarrier:  ok...gonna look at it
<rjwarrier> its used to increase space for the root dir in wubi installations
<rjwarrier> dont know whether it wrks in USB
<rjwarrier> okay
<n8w> rjwarrier:  well in my partition manager i see it as a one partion which has got 1.75gb of unused space
<n8w> rjwarrier:  that is what is confusin me
<n8w> rjwarrier:  it look like there is 1.75gb free space but the system doesnt let me copy anythin to my home folder
<rjwarrier> dont know..
<rjwarrier> am using a WuBi installation
<rjwarrier> running vista and 9.10.... so dunno abt how it wrks in USB
<n8w> rjwarrier:  i think ive found a solution..i need to resize my casper rw file
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> could anyone please show me a tutorial on how to setup a Win-XP <-> Kubuntu network using samba? I just don't get it to work on my own... thanks in advance!
<WaltzingAlong> Neremor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what is the standard fax application on kubuntu?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> dunno
<tsimpson> try kfax
<cousin_mario> tsimpson: it can't send faxes
<Peace-> ksendfax ?
<cousin_mario> Peace-: where do I find it?
<Peace-> cousin_mario: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5488431
<cousin_mario> Peace-: niiice
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<amichair> is it normal for copying to an external usb hard disk (wd passport) to progress at ~6MiB/s? (when copying on a weaker windows laptop, the copy speed is 4-5 times faster...)
<TheAncientGoat> amichair: I've noticed slower transfer speeds too :\
<amichair> :-(
<amichair> I wonder what the bottleneck is...
<gossip> hello
<SiVA_> what is a good program for p2p music downlaoding?
<WaltzingAlong> jamendo ? hehe
<cousin_mario> bah, I ended up sending the fax from windows
<cousin_mario> bye
<gastly> SiVA_, FrostWire
<WaltzingAlong> vuze
<thomouz> Bonjour, y a-t-il des gens qui parlent français ici ?
<thomouz> pas une seule personne ? Ꙭ
<torasuku> My icons in "Internet" menu (except for Firefox) keep disappearing on me..
<Tm_T> !fr | thomouz
<ubottu> thomouz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thomouz> merci ^^
<torasuku> My icons in "Internet" menu (except for Firefox) keep disappearing on me.. Anyone know how to fix this?
<udee> where can i get source code for grub
<Walex> udee: web search, anyhow it is any GNU.org mirror.
<udee> walex : simple google for 'grub source code' or 'svn grub' or '
<udee> walex : or 'lxr grub' .ill try gnu.org.thanks
<tsimpson> Walex: apt-get source grub
<tsimpson> udee: ^
<udee> walex : oh thanks
<marcosRz> Guys I can't get my microphone to work on Skype on Kubuntu
<Guest32437> are you a newbie
<marcosRz> ?
<udee> marcosRz : inbuilt ?
<marcosRz> yes
<marcosRz> it worked 100% on Ubuntu (gnome)
<marcosRz> than I switched to kde (did a fresh install) and it doesnt work
<udee> marcosRz : does the mic work apart from skype ?
<Guest32437> is your sound card internal or external
<marcosRz> yes
<marcosRz> it works on recordmydesktop
<marcosRz> and so on
<marcosRz> it worked 100% on gnome
<rbetzen> make sure the mic channels in kmix are unmuted and turned up to a reasonable level.
<marcosRz> yes I did that
<marcosRz> I'm not a newbie
<Guest32437> ok
<Guest32437> is your soundcard detected
<udee> marcosRz : 'capture' and 'digital' channels should be on
<marcosRz> Of couse
<Peace-> marcosRz: mmm rec -o ciao.wav
<marcosRz> ...
<marcosRz> omg guys
<marcosRz> this is frustating
<FloodBotK2> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> marcosRz: well you have to be patient maybe it'0s only some settings ;)
<Guest32437> i think you have to select the audio source in the skype settings
<torasuku> My icons in "Internet" menu (except for Firefox) keep disappearing on me.. Anyone know how to fix this?
<marcosRz> I already did it guys
<marcosRz> ...
<Guest32437> did you installed the codecs
<marcosRz> OMFG
<Peace-> marcosRz: ... rec -o ciao.wav ....
<Peace-> omg
<marcosRz> dude you think I'm a newbie? I've used Linux for 5 years
<Guest32437> ok
<marcosRz> I tried everything
<marcosRz> And it doesnt work
<marcosRz> and it works OTB on Gnome
<Peace-> if you wanna say it doesnt work well
<Guest32437> may your soundcard driver is corrupted
<marcosRz> no its not
<marcosRz> because it works on gnome
<Peace-> well use gnome then...
<Guest32437> nocompramise
<marcosRz> I really like KDe
<marcosRz> but it seems that Gnome is getting more polished on Ubuntu
<Peace-> marcosRz: then if you wanna an answer you should do what i said
<marcosRz> ...
<Peace-> marcosRz: the most of the time the issue is liked to pulse
<Peace-> server.
<Guest32437> ya thats it
<marcosRz> thtat why i hate pulse, long live oss
<Peace-> but i can't say anything if you keep saying you are not a nob
<marcosRz> I fixed, I switched to oss
<marcosRz> :) it works \o/
<Peace-> ...
<Guest32437> enjoy
<marcosRz> yeah
<marcosRz> I will be considering going back to gnome
<marcosRz> btw
<Peace-> go go
<udee> i want some code example which tells me how to switch to graphics mode from text mode.where should i look >
<sano_> whois sano
<terran4000> howdy, I have a problem with kubuntu throttling down my laptop at ~70C (when it obviously shouldn't be, at least I think so) ... any way to change that?
 * terran4000 gently twiddles his thumbs
<robinr> isn't 70 degrees pretty hot?
<terran4000> I dunno, all I do know though is that when I run similar stress tests in win7 it gets to the same temps and doesn't scale (which is good)
<bottiger> I'm having a really simple question - and yet I doesn't seem to be able t ofind an snawer for it. How to I concat my variabel with a string in this simple script? http://pastebin.ca/1772288
<terran4000> bottiger: is memory serves: $VAR1$VAR2 would do the trick
<terran4000> *if
<bottiger> terran4000: I know that, but how would I do that in my script?
<bottiger> terran4000: I only have one variabel
<bottiger> want want to use it in the middel of a cmmand
<bottiger> command
<bottiger> where i concat it with a string
<robinr> terran4000: win tests on the same machine?
<terran4000> robinr: yup
<terran4000> bottiger: cheap way out, make a second variable :-P
<terran4000> bottiger: it was either + or '.' to concat strings ... haven't done scripting in a while, a bit rusty
<eddy> hi
<eddy> i need   help
<eddy> !
<terran4000> robinr: for example, I run a game in kubuntu, after about 10-15 min (after cold boot) it will drop to 800mghz and stay there until the temp drops to .. hmm, a bit below 60C, then it will go up again
<terran4000> assuming I change performance profiles along the way, after it drops
<terran4000> though, in win7 ... I happily played for 1 hour, no issues and just to stress test opened up 4 version of the game and photoshop
<terran4000> it was slow, of course, but it didn't scale down
<terran4000> eddy: don't we all :) What do you need help with?
<terran4000> we can't help if you don't ask
<eddy> compiz
<terran4000> What about compiz?
<terran4000> o.o
<terran4000> eddy: what about compiz?
<eddy> it does not work is very slow  i use  ati radeon xpress
<terran4000> Have you installed the 'radeon' drivers?
<marcosRz> guys the best way to get the latest amaroks is via this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<marcosRz> ?
<terran4000> add the ppa, the install amarok-nightly
<marcosRz> thats the kubuntu ppa, not neton
<marcosRz> *neon
<terran4000> ah, you mean THE amarok nightly builds?
<marcosRz> no
<marcosRz> I mean the latest stable amarok
<terran4000> oo
<terran4000> wouldn't that simply be in backports?
<terran4000> I remember having neon a while ago, though they ONLY had nightly builds
<marcosRz> yes, its on backports ppa, not on official backport
<terran4000> So, why not just use that?
<marcosRz> I dunno, I like to use few ppas, ppas usually break pkgs
<marcosRz> so I want to know if that is the "best" solution
<Tm_T> backports ppa
 * terran4000 agrees with Tm_T
<terran4000> marcosRz: you can enable the backports ppa, install the newest amarok, then disable the ppa
<marcosRz> I'll do that
<marcosRz> @_@
<marcosRz> but I tought there would be a separte ppa for amarok
<marcosRz> but its fine :)
<terran4000> there is, but it's only the nightly builds
<marcosRz> yeah
<marcosRz> like mozilla nightly
<terran4000> Does anyone know how the change the scaling temperatures?
<meowkbuntu> hi whos around
<meowkbuntu> i have an error when booting. something about a sertian drive in fstab no being able to mount and i can only get into recovery mode desktop.  what i need to know is where i can find teh boot error and tehn what i need to fix
 * meowkbuntu is sad
<marcosRz> Guys, anyone knows where can I change/control daemons startup on Kubuntu? I want something like this from Gnome ---> http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/services-of-ubuntu.png
<meowkbuntu> hello any help please
<terran4000> marcosRz: under system settings -> advanced -> service manager
<marcosRz> that only give me access to KDE daemons
<meowkbuntu> kubuntu sux atm
<marcosRz> I want entire daemosn such as crond, mysqld,
<meowkbuntu> i am stuck
<terran4000> ooo, one of those
<terran4000> meowkbuntu: welcome to the club, I'm stuck with a laptop that I can't use at 100% because it scales down to 800mghz all the bloody time
<terran4000> marcosRz: sorry, don't know where one of those is
<marcosRz> Anyonw knows where I can control daemons startup on KDE? On systemsetting there is only KDE daemons, I want to control startup of crond/mysqld/
<WaltzingAlong> marcosRz: could ask in #kde as well
<meowkbuntu> herrs all the info i can provide http://pastebin.com/d3b6c399b        and       http://pastebin.com/d3c7b8760
<marcosRz> I'm asking
<meowkbuntu> terran4000: have you checked teh bios settings
<terran4000> meowkbuntu: yup, even upgraded to the lastest and greatest bios that dell released a few days ago, no help from that.
<meowkbuntu> ok what os have you tryed
<meowkbuntu> ^ terran4000
<terran4000> formatting my hard drive, complete reinstall of both OS's, beta video drivers, new bioses, manual frequency setting
<terran4000> ect ect ...
<terran4000> I thought that I was experiencing the known dell Throttlegate issue
<terran4000> though I cannot reproduce this problem in windows 7, Vista nor XP
<terran4000> ergo, it's a kubuntu/linux/kde problem
<terran4000> And I do not know if it's a KDE or Linux issue, because I could easily reproduce this problem in Arch linux
<dandalion> wow
<terran4000> Well, I've come to the conclusion that I should have just bought a mac ><
<terran4000> though I do wish I could figure this linux issue out, then I'd be all set.
<terran4000> Especially since this issue DOES stop me from even doing any work. Since I can't even run a VM for any decent amount of time
<Guest54068> would somebody help me? i want to start my emacs with another frame size. so i added emacs.geometry: 100x100 in ~/.Xresources. but it does not work. why?
<Guest54068> i had to create .Xresources first. maybe it is not the file checked?
<Guest54068> anybody out there?
<Guest54068> ?
<Guest54068> 3
<Guest54068> 2
<Guest54068> 1
<Guest54068> mhh
<Guest54068> )-:
<greyhat> knock knock
<bottiger> where can I find anacrons startup-script?
<bottiger>  /etc/init.d/anacron only tells me to use upstart
<tsimpson> bottiger: upstart uses /etc/init/<daemon>.conf
<Kanguru> can anyone help me with proxy's?
<bottiger> tsimpson: ahh - thank you
<Izinucs> I'm having issues with the Facebook plasma widget.. It was working and now is "Black".. any ideas on how to fix this?
<ngong> how to setup legacy nVidia drivers with 9.10?
<Izinucs> ngong: did you install them from kpackagekit? or down load them from nvidia?
<Guest22216>  /join #haiku
<Guest22216> :)
<jschall> how do i correct the default file handlers in firefox so that it
<jschall> how do i correct the default file handlers in firefox so that it'll use dragon player, etc?
<ngong> lzinucs: just installed 9.10 on a PC with Geforce4 4800SE, it uses the free drivers and gave me 800x600 where i need 1200x800
<ngong> Izinucs: just installed 9.10 on a PC with Geforce4 4800SE, it uses the free drivers and gave me 800x600 where i need 1200x800
<Izinucs> ngong: couple of things.. first have you done all your updates? I typically use the terminal with  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get distupgrade"  .. after that look in the hardware drivers section and see if there is a driver waiting for activation..
<Izinucs> K>Applications>System>Hardware Dirvers
<Izinucs> *drivers
<jschall> how do i correct the default file handlers in firefox so that it'll use kde apps like ark. it tries to use command line tools like tar instead of ark. seems like i'm constantly having to tell firefox what to use by giving it the path to the binary every time i download a file.
<Izinucs> jschall: maybe the FF channel can answer that or #kde or even #ubuntu
<gnac> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to a dynamic wep (802.1x) network with hidden SSID.
<gnac> I found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441273 with no apparent resolution.
<gnac> Any way I can get this fixed?  is this a known [k]ubuntu issue?
<Izinucs> gnac: unhide the ssid
<gnac> Izinucs: its not mine to unhide
<gnac> corporate
<ngong> Izinucs: ok did so, somehow it got worth now, I may choose from 640x480 and 320x240
<Izinucs> gnac: by clicking the network manager icon down by the clock and the manage networks you might be able to manually add a wireless network complete with ssid and passphrase.. I haven't tried it for wireless but trying to set a static IP is not working for me.
<Kanguru> can you get a linux mail address?
<Izinucs> ngong: usually after enabling the driver you have to restart your machine.. it makes a kernel mode typically
<ngong> Izinucs: I did restart
<gnac> Izinucs: i tried manually configuring it with iwconfig. eg iwconfig eth2 essid corpessid, but even then it didn't show up in iwscan
<Izinucs> gnac: wireless can be a pain sometimes depending on your card.. sorry I have no answers
<gnac> kk, ty
<Izinucs> ngong: then maybe it's the wrong driver.. do you remember the version or number of the driver?
<ngong> Izinucs: System/Hardware driver tells me that I now have a NVIDIA (Version 96) driver
<Izinucs> k.. and what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<Izinucs> ngong: ^ ^
<ngong> from http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/README/appendix-a.html I found that I need a 96.43.xx driver
<Guest22216> Great work guys!
<ngong> Izinucs: lspci tells me that a GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE is built in
<Izinucs> ngong: you may have to run nvidia-settings
<Izinucs> the supplied ubuntu driver you enabled is the same version mentioned on the nvidia site.
<Rav3nSw0rd> is there a way to use dpkg -i package.deb to auto install dependecies for the package? If so, how?
<Izinucs> typically works just like that
<ngong> Izinucs: it may not be able to detect the TFT because it is also a legacy one, May this cause the limitation?
<ngong> Izinucs: nvidia-settings gives me no other choises
<Izinucs> ngong: possibly.. if it's not delivering information to the driver for configuration then you'll need to the xrandr tool.. add the resolution to the table that you want and then enable it
<gnac> when I first installed kubuntu, it gave me an option of installing one of two available drivers for my wireless device.  How can I go back and try the other one.
<Izinucs> ngong: did you try loading nvidia-settings?
<ngong> Izinucs: yes, I thried nvidia-settings, gave me the same choise of 640x480, nothing more
<Izinucs> ngong: then xrandr is what you need to play with.. and not the gui utility in kubuntu.. to add an appropriate resolution for your monitor you'll have to do it from cli
<ngong> Izinucs: I figured out 1200x1024 using cvt, xrandr --newmode ..., xrandr --addmode default ..., xranrd --output default --mode ..., Answer is: screen cannot be larger than 640x480, what did I forget?
<Izinucs> ngong: I'm not really good with xrandr so I don't know.. possibly on ##linux you might get a better answer or on #kde
<FrozenPencil> I need help with Ubuntu.
<ngong> Izinucs: thank you very much, I'll try there
<Izinucs> np
<FrozenPencil> When I boot up, it says:
<lsv> hi there
<FrozenPencil> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<FrozenPencil> It just stays there
<FrozenPencil> It's been like that for hours
<FrozenPencil> It wont boot up
<FrozenPencil> Help!
<Izinucs> FrozenPencil: ask in #ubuntu  .. there's more people there
<FrozenPencil> Ok
<lsv> hey guys
<gnac> just ask, don't ask to ask
<ngong> Izinucs: there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Is that ok for kubuntu?
<Izinucs> ngong: with the 9.10 release of all ubuntu varients.. there isn't much of anything in xorg.conf.  It's now all handled by xrandr in a different way.. However if you put stuff in xorg.conf it will override xrandr.. so you could build your own if you want
<FrozenPencil> Nobody wabt to help me in #kububtu. :/
<lsv> any one up for pm
<Tm_T> lsv: reason why you cannot ask here in channel?
<lsv> what?
<meowkbuntu> still no activitity here
<lsv> i know
<meowkbuntu> FrozenPencil: hold on
<FrozenPencil> Ok
<meowkbuntu> !ask | FrozenPencil
<ubottu> FrozenPencil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowkbuntu> !help
<Tm_T> meowkbuntu: that those aren't very helpful factoids now (;
<meowkbuntu> just letting FrozenPencilknow
<meowkbuntu> so ask then i maybe able to help
<meowkbuntu> i have an error when booting. something about a sertian drive in fstab no being able to mount and i can only get into recovery mode desktop.  what i need to know is where i can find teh boot error and tehn what i need to fix
<Tm_T> meowkbuntu: he has asked
<meowkbuntu> herrs all the info i can provide http://pastebin.com/d3b6c399b        and       http://pastebin.com/d3c7b8760
<meowkbuntu> Tm_T: i wanot here
<meowkbuntu> Tm_T: slow down. if FrozenPencilwants my help now let him ask me ok
<Tm_T> sure I do (:
<lsv> how about just re intalling
<meowkbuntu> FrozenPencil: are you here atm
<Tm_T> I was just saying that those factoids weren't helpful
<meowkbuntu> arg he left i had some ideas about his boot problems
<meowkbuntu> Tm_T: any ideas how i can fix my boot problem
<Tm_T> meowkbuntu: no idea, sorry
<meowkbuntu> anyone here that can help. not much activity in #kubuntu atm
<meowkbuntu> Tm_T: need any help atm
<Tm_T> meowkbuntu: you're asking if I need help?
<meowkbuntu> so do you
<audra> help! im trying to use kpackagekit to add software.. like brasero.... buti cant seem to find it.
<audra>  kubuntu is harder to add new software to than xubuntu.... is there anything like xubuntu's software manager for kubuntu?
<audra> anyone?
<Kolia> audra: kpackagekit
<audra> yeah... i tried that
<audra>  i cant find  brasero anywhere
<audra>  and the descriptions of the software are not very thorough.
<audra> can you help me?
<Kolia> brasero is a burning tool?
<mario_> bom sábado galera
<mario_> algum carioca no canal IRC
<redIago> hey svn is giving the error "svn: Repository moved permanently to '/branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/'; please relocate"
<redIago> any idea why?
<redIago> the svn repo is legitamate
<octocpp> what is the best way to scan emails from kmail through clamav, I have Klamav installed and made filters to send it through   'klammail' but is seems that kmail just ignores the filters that it makes, even the filters that it makes itself using the wizard. I send a bo2k in the mail to myself and clamav did not change the header to say 'virus-found' and it let the virus get out and back in with no catching it?
<octocpp> did anyone see what i typed, am i in here i wonder? room seems to be acting up
<floh79> octocpp: same do I wonder. :/
<Toast> octocpp: I can see you, but I would wait till all this dies down and ask again.
<floh79> octocpp: Isn't this channel acting weird today?
<titan_ark> hmmmm
<titan_ark> I just joined
<floh79> What is the purpose of both bots "FloodBotKx"? O_o
<octocpp> someone needs to give #kubuntu a smackdown
<Toast> octocpp: There have been a number of attacks on the network recently. This might be related.
<octocpp> seems there is a smambot flood ?
<octocpp> spam
<Toast> I would quite like an IRC client which only showed low importance messages in the bottom 5 lines of the screen, and only kept name change or quit message visable above that if the user had been active recently.
<octocpp> Toast: konversation can Hide join/part/nick events, and redirect status messages to the server status window, is that what you mean ?
<Toast> octocpp: Almost... I would like the history scroll back to show those messages only for the first 5 lines, but after that, they disappear.
<octocpp> ahh
<Toast> With some intelligence, so that if a user has been actively chatting, a message about them will be kept.
<octocpp> what is the best way to scan emails from kmail through clamav, I have Klamav installed and made filters to send it through   'klammail' but is seems that kmail just ignores the filters that it makes, even the filters that it makes itself using the wizard. I send a bo2k in the mail to myself and clamav did not change the header to say 'virus-found' and it let the virus get out and back in with no catching it?
<octocpp> trying agian ::)
<floh79> octocpp: I don't know about kmail and klammail but did you look into clamav-logs?
<octocpp> i didnt see that it did any scanning
<floh79> octocpp: Also you could try to start kmail from konsole (maybe with -v for verbose outputs) so you could see what happens.
<octocpp> i am going to add some stff to the script that kmail uses for making the temp file and scanning it, to see if it as getting launched too
<floh79> Ah... kmail calls the script if you send/receive any mail with attachment?
<floh79> Then you could try to add logging into your script in order to see if the script is really started and what is done in script.
<floh79> Just a idea.
<floh79> Do anyone know which packages contains: startmenu->settings->components->KDE Resources?
<floh79> I want to uninstall it.
<rob0917> How can I install the b43 broadcom driver manually ?
<turtle^s0up> hello all, does anyone know why my DNS /etc/resolv.conf  automatically changes?
#kubuntu 2010-01-31
<turtle^s0up> hi all, does anyone know why DNS /etc/resolv.conf  automatically changes?
<floh79> turtle^s0up: Maybe you're running KNetworkManager
<floh79> turtle^s0up: Or using dhcp?
<turtle^s0up> wicd
<turtle^s0up> how can i tell if i'm using dhcp
<floh79> robinr: You mean with ndiswrapper?
<turtle^s0up> it's just defautl install
<turtle^s0up> no ndiswrapper
<floh79> turtle^s0up: I'm using b43-module I didn't need install anything.
<turtle^s0up> just wicd, because i had a wireless card with preconfigured open source drivers
<floh79> turtle^s0up: Sorry, I dunno about wicd.
<turtle^s0up> right now wired connection, no wireless
<turtle^s0up> but /etc/resolv.conf automatically changes
<claydoh> turtle^s0up: iirc networkmanager and maybe even wicd don't necessarily use those settings files
<turtle^s0up> even if i add my own DNS
<floh79> turtle^s0up: No idea but isn't there any comment in /etc/resolv.conf like "configured by..."?
<turtle^s0up> nope
<turtle^s0up> just goes back to my ISP dns
<turtle^s0up> or points to the modem IP
<floh79> Sound like its caused by dhcp.
<floh79> turtle^s0up: did you enter IP-address manually?
<turtle^s0up> yes
<turtle^s0up> i have static ips
<floh79> If you're sure you don't use NetworkManager, then doublecheck /etc/networks/interface
<turtle^s0up> i can remove wicd if you think that's an issue
<floh79> Ok, if you have static ip, then I dunno why resolv.conf is being changed. (in my case it happened because of NetworkManager).
<turtle^s0up> OK, thanks.
<floh79> No probs.
<floh79> Well I'm leaving. Good night.
<turtle^s0up> goodnight
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have just installed karmic, what repos should i enable?
<lovre> i cant install skype, says no install candidate, so i suppose i dont have the right repository enabled
<titan_ark> lovre: download it from their site
<titan_ark> and u can  then install it
<lovre> titan_ark: i have allways installed it via apt, so i would like to do so now.... why cant i
<titan_ark> lovre: sorry no idea.. .
<lovre> titan_ark: and also, it wont be updated unless i install it like this?
<titan_ark> u will probably have to wait for some of the pros to respond then
<BluesKaj> lovre, skype static is your best bet , it's a  not in the repos, look for this ; skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
<lovre> BluesKaj: what is taht
<BluesKaj> it's aversion that works on linux , and you can download it from www.skype.com
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, another question, why dont i get anything when i press tab in console? No auto complete anymore, and i had that beofore, its really annoying. For example, sudo apt-get install pidgin, and it cannot autocomplete pidgin. It did so before..
<tooth_> \part
<BluesKaj> lovre, dunno
<topprecios> hello who use Loquendo in Ubuntu?
<elliotjhug> Hi, I'm trying to configure a system for a beginner user where security really isn't a priority. The built in password-strength enforcement is causing me problems - how do I disable it?
<samiet> hola
<samiet> alguien me lee
<kaddi> hola
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hish> is there anybody try to install kubuntu 9.10 on Dell E5400
<hish> ?
<redIago> hey, svn seems to be giving me this weird error " error: Repository moved permanently to"
<redIago> any ideas why?
<marcosRz> Guys
<marcosRz> I'm with this question here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8751150#post8751150
<marcosRz> Anyone knows where I can control daemons startup on KDE? On systemsetting there is only KDE daemons, I want to control startup of crond/mysqld/apache2d and so on. GNOME has this tool, but I can't find one for KDE
<s3lcuk> anyone has wireshark complex command line defitions for ubuntu
<vinnie_> can someone help me with samba? I share a folder via the share tab in properties dialogue. I can access the shared folders from my windows machine, but I dont have write access. How do I correct this?
<wardred> Samba can be a trick to configure properly.  Hate to say it, but I think that's one of the things I'd point you to google and / or the samba sight for.
<wardred> Yes, Samba will share with Windows, even Vista or 7, but you really want it configured properly.
 * wardred - looks at my own mess of a configured samba share...hides the details.
<kaddi> does konqueror use addblocking by default?
<kaddi> ah found it
<wardred> I'd guess no, but since you found it, does it?
<wardred> Or at least if it's built in, it's not on by default?
<vinnie_> wardred: did you use the gui or smb.conf?
<donn> new user to ubuntu here
<wardred> I used smb.conf.  The gui may be a better way to do things if you're new to Linux/samba
<wardred> I spent a bit of time on the manual / how to pages to see how to get things the way I wanted.  Basically I wanted a big read/write share that required a password.
<kaddi> hi donn :) hope you like ubuntu :)
<vinnie_> wardred: im not so sure... I open the samba settings from the system settings menu, and Im blown away
<torasuku> Good KDE/Qt FTP client?
<sabgenton> what is eqivalent to gedit in  kde
<Tm_T> sabgenton: Kate
<sabgenton> Tm_T: i thought there was a more simple one?
<Tm_T> ah, simple, then its Kwrite
<sabgenton> wait kedit?
<sabgenton> is kwrite good for editing scripts and things?
<Tm_T> no, Kate is (:)
<Tm_T> well yeah, both works very well
<sabgenton> Tm_T: I know im being anoying but how do you spell them on the comandline
<sabgenton> kate kedit and kwrite
<sabgenton> do you need capitals?
<sabgenton> or lower case
<Tm_T> all lowercase
<Tm_T> sabgenton: and no you're not annoying (:
<sabgenton> spelt like that ^
<Tm_T> ye
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton> thx
<sabgenton> :D
<sabgenton> does kedit exist still?
<sabgenton> rings a bell
<sabgenton> or did I just make that up
<sabgenton> can't see it anyware
<sabgenton> kate and kwrite
<sabgenton> ok
<Gamarok__> hi guys
<OKATESTYING> hi, i want to make a program include version numbers of all major libraries used at compile time, and gcc version. I am on ubuntu how do i make this happen?
<OKATESTYING> what i am asking is how do i substitute enviormental variables into source code?
<papapapap> hi! i'm a happy user of Karmic, but since today I acquired a 24" monitor I want to give Kubuntu a "pro" try since I suspect i will be really cool. However, I don't want to lose my current installed applications, so the question is: is there any way to install Kubuntu and still keep my installed applications? Thanx!!
<Tm_T> papapapap: you mean you have Ubuntu currently?
<papapapap> Tm_T yes!
<papapapap> let's say i want to give kubuntu a try and if i get the feeling with it then i will clean install kubuntu and reinstall all my apps
<Tm_T> papapapap: well, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are same thing, just different default apps
<Tm_T> papapapap: so, you can just use your already existing Ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop package
<Tm_T> papapapap: then you just choose between KDE and GNOME session in login screen
<crimsun> meaning that Ubuntu and its derivatives share a package repository but what is installed by default can cause problems
<papapapap> Tm_T, ok, what should i install, kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop!?
<Tm_T> papapapap: if you're in Karmic, kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> crimsun: hm?
<crimsun> Tm_T: I'm referring specifically to various audio backends and their necessary Phonon configurations
<papapapap> crimsun, hi, yeah, i know what you mean, i will try for a while kde and look what happen. in the end i will clean install kubuntu or just recover the backup i will make now
<papapapap> tnx guys :D
<kernco> Is anyone here sharing files from their Kubuntu computers to Windows?  I have samba set up, and on windows I can see the computer and browse the directory tree, but when I try to play a video file it doesn't work.
<mac> testing
<Guest23904> running kde4.3.2 kubuntu 9.10 system keeps booting into the terminal,,have edited grub and about a thousand other things, i'm tired out any help?
<theera> Hello
<theera> Who can told me regarding Vedio net protocal on Kubuntu?
<naftilos76> Has a repo been setup for Kubuntu, reg 4.3.5? Does anyone know?
<soupline> bonjour
<soupline> hello*
<OKATESTYING> hi, i want to make a program include version numbers of all major libraries used at compile time, and gcc version. I am on ubuntu how do i make this happen?
<OKATESTYING> what i am asking is how do i substitute enviormental variables into source code?
<tony32> my network manager icon is gone now in the plasma panel. is there a way to recover it? i can't connect on my linux partition
<rasool> hi
<nikihr> Hello, i just installed kubuntu from ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. How can i now remove ubuntu apps and whole gnome?
<Tm_T> !purekde | nikihr
<ubottu> nikihr: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mauri> im not able to use firefox in openoffice
<mauri> Aizram: non si puo sbaglaire
<mauri> im not able to use firefox in openoffice
<tony32> anyone know if kubuntu will uninstall my beta packages if i uncheck the beta in the repository?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> why isn't "eclipse-cdt" in the repos anymore?
<mudassar> some problems please somebody help
<mudassar> first is "(gedit:6852): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<mudassar> I did "/usr/X11R6/bin/xhost +" but got the same error
<emeteo> mudassar: maybe you xserver doesn't accept tcp connections,
<mudassar> how to fix that ?
<emeteo> go to /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<emeteo> comment "-nolisten tcp" with a #
<emeteo> in ServerArgsLocal
<mauri> im not albe to start firefox from a link in the openoffice document....konquer still to be used
<mudassar> i m sorry, but can you tel me how to find -nolisten tcp using vi ?? :)
<emeteo> with / key
<emeteo> write "/nolisten
<mudassar> yes got
<mudassar> I switched off the whole line
<mudassar> including the serverlocals
<mudassar> ServerArgsLocal
<mudassar> still I am getting the same error
<mudassar> No protocol specified
<mudassar> (gedit:8820): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<mauri> im not albe to start firefox from a link in the openoffice document....konquer still to be used
<mudassar> when I write "set" it shows me DISPLAY=:0
<mudassar> how to change that ?
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Where does Kubuntu 9.04/KDE3.5 series store font settings?  I *really* like the look and feel of it and want to move the settings to another machine.
<ubuntu> brazil?
<mudassar> gedit works for normal user but when i run it for root user the following error comes Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:0.0
<mauri> im not albe to start firefox from a link in the openoffice document....konquer still to be used
<terran4000> Does anyone have a solution to the dell throttlegate issue?
<BeatRit> whats the issue?
<terran4000> It's called the ThrottleGate
<terran4000> more or less
<BeatRit> ill google it, hold on
<terran4000> The laptop scales down because it "overheats" though it really is not
<terran4000> There is a workaround in Windows
<terran4000> Though ... I haven't heard of one for linux, I was wondering if anyone knew of one.
<BeatRit> my logic tells me to ask if theres a bios update for it?
<terran4000> There have been, 2 actually
<terran4000> Yet neither has helped
<martinjh99> Is this the best place to ask about KDE4.4RC bugs?
<insanepotato> hi all =]
<terran4000> martinjh99: for kde specific things, probably #kde is your best bet
<BeatRit> terran4000, "According to reader postings, the issue can be triggered by playing a video or performing another processor-intensive task."
<terran4000> Yar
<terran4000> Agreed
<terran4000> It is
<martinjh99> Well this is 4.4 from the Kubuntu beta repos... I'm guessing here or a devel channel would be ok...
<terran4000> Though I need said 'processor intensive' tasks, in my case I need to use a VM for programming
<insanepotato> i compiled a static library using my sytem, running a x64 version of nix. would this file still link and work fine on a x32 version of nix?
<BeatRit> martinjh99, if its for "complaining" about bugs, youre at the wrong channel mate, theres a reason for the RC label
<BeatRit> hm, lemme keep searching terran4000
<martinjh99> :) True
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> hi
<martinjh99> Ah welll never mind
<terran4000> BeatRit: danke shin
<terran4000> insanepotato: nope
<insanepotato> oh shux. ty terran4000.
<ngong> where can I find a networkmanager dialog?
<terran4000> insanepotato: only x64 is compatible with x32 ONLY with 32bit libraries installed ... x32 is NOT compatible with x64. Would be nice though :-P
<Peace-> ngong: systemsettings
<Peace-> xD
<ngong> Peace-: ok, thank you
<BeatRit> terran4000, so far as i can see theres only a bios update
<BeatRit> and cuz those laptops prob dont ship with Winblows preinstalled, they ignored Linux
<terran4000> BeatRit: thanks, meh ... I guess I'll just have to wait until I can replace this laptop T.T
<BeatRit> im gonna search some more
<BeatRit> dont give up :p
<mahir> menav
<terran4000> I'm not, though I'd been searching for a linux workaround for over a month
<terran4000> (on and off of course)
<terran4000> T.T
<terran4000> I'm at the point where I just want to get work done, and am debating just buying a mac
<ngong> how can I force to try a WLAN0 reconnection ?
<BeatRit> terran4000, prepare to feel sad when ur mac gets outdated lol
<terran4000> :-P
<Peace-> ngong: in the dock there is a widget like in windws...
<BeatRit> terran4000, im gonna ask in another channel
<Peace-> ngong: double click and it recconect you
<terran4000> BeatRit: sweet, thanks!
<BeatRit> tell me the exact problem so i can copy paste ok?
<BeatRit> so i wont miss something out
<ngong> Peace-: there is a globe symbol, if I click on there I get recommendations to install new software, is this ok?
<insanepotato> i have a copt of UPX for windows which runs fine in kubuntu. is this normal?
<mudassar> I have installed myphpadmin how to access that ?
<mudassar> it says page doesn't exist
<BeatRit> terran4000, ...?
<terran4000> BeatRit: sorry, afk for a bit, wife problems :-P
<BeatRit> np :p
<terran4000> back
<terran4000> Let's see, the exact problem
<terran4000> Anytime the cpu is under any serious load for a while 10+min the temperature will rise, of course
<terran4000> except the issue is that even though the temp is within safe ranges
<terran4000> it will throttle the CPU down from 2.54ghz
<terran4000> down to 800mghz and stay where until the temp drops at least 15 degrees C
<terran4000> then eventually it will go back up again
<terran4000> and then back down
<BeatRit> hm, terran4000, would u mind joining the channel im in?
<terran4000> Like a roller coaster, except not fun
<terran4000> not at all, which one?
<BeatRit> u using xchat?
<terran4000> quassel
<terran4000> I'm too lazy to install anything else :-P
<BeatRit> do u have geekshed available?
<BeatRit> thats an IRC
<terran4000> no idea what geekshed is ...
<BeatRit> well, this is #kubuntu at FreeNode
<terran4000> *nod*
<BeatRit> oh wait, would u rather use the webservice?
<BeatRit> then u dont need to setup and such
<terran4000> I can use this or the webservice. It all really is the same to me.
<BeatRit> ok, go to live.pirillo.com
<Peace-> omg pirillo here
 * Peace- kill himself
<BeatRit> make up a nick and click join
<terran4000> hey, I remember this guy. He was on TechTV way back when.
<ngong> Peace-: ok, found it, thank you .. what is the best way to install Skype?
<BeatRit> yeah terran4000 :D
<Peace-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Peace-> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<terran4000> any particular channel I should join in there BeatRit?
<BeatRit> ur already in the channel terran4000, just ask ur question now :)
<terran4000> k, danke
<BeatRit> ur german?
<terran4000> Nope, but I've been stuck here in the EU for over a year so I've picked up a few things
<BeatRit> k :p
<Peace-> LOL
<BeatRit> terran, u might have to wait a bit >.<
<BeatRit> theyre being slow
<terran4000> It's only 1:15pm here ... so I've got all day.
<BeatRit> its 13:15 here too :p
<BeatRit> terran4000, ask again if its going too slow :p
<BeatRit> we need to fix it asap cuz 1 month has been way too long
<terran4000> It's just wrong, though it is mostly Dell's fault T.T
<BeatRit> yeah
<terran4000> Does anyone know how to get direct access to the CPU on linux? Maybe I'll just make my own CPU Clock Modulation program
<robinr> terran4000: there are lots of CPU control programs.
<robinr> and a lot of things can be controlled by writing to /proc/some/file
<terran4000> robinr: I know, there is for example cpufrequtils
<terran4000> though the problem is not that, it's a problem of the cpu being underclocked by hardware
<justin3> hi everyone
<terran4000> there is a workaround in windows which forces a change in the cpu clock modulation
<terran4000> though there is no such thing in linux, as far as I know
<terran4000> thus, i'm trying to get to the bottom of this
<terran4000> or my laptop will get to the bottom of this very tall building at 9.8m/s^2
<timo33672> I'm new to KPackageKit, shouln't I see lots of package names there? It's empty now, is that ok? How to populate it?
<terran4000> timo33672: you have to search for something
<robinr> that might get you a very low cpu frequency :)
<terran4000> robinr: that's why I'd have to set it correctly :-P
<terran4000> From what tests show, someone published a 54 page pdf on this issue, it is a problem of the CPU modulation going from X to ~5
<terran4000> or so
<timo33672> terran4000: I typed openoffice and clicked on serach - still empty
<timo33672> terran4000: I included the skype repository, typed skype to search for, and it is still empty, what did I miss?
<terran4000> timo33672: just to make sure we're in the same place ... to get to where you are you clicked on System Settings -> Add and Remove Software
<terran4000> right?
<terran4000> timo33672: if you happen to have x64 bit kubunty installed, you can't install skype that way
<timo33672> timvdm_: it's an old PC but working, yes, we're in the same dialog
<terran4000> so it's probably x32 ... hm
<terran4000> :: shrug :: :-P
<terran4000> I just use the command line for everything
<terran4000> oh, idea
<terran4000> maybe even though you added the repo, you forgot to update the list
<terran4000> if you click on "Software Updates" then click refresh
<terran4000> and then search again
<terran4000> might help
<timo33672> In KPackageKit I'now able to look up a package, however how do I install it from there?
<terran4000> on the right side there is a little grey arrow
<terran4000> click that arrow
<terran4000> then click apply at the bottom
<timo33672> terran4000: ok, thank you, don't know what I did wrong
<jussi01> How does one find out whivh /dev/ a usb device is assigned?
<terran4000> What is the average cpu/gpu temperature for a laptop?
<tsimpson> jussi01: with dmesg or lshw, I guess
<tsimpson> or blkid, that should help
 * terran4000 sighs
<terran4000> Always a love-hate relationship with my little Dell
<terran4000> Idea!
 * terran4000 wonders where he put the hammer
<slow-motion> hi
<Kanel> just for testing konversation
<Kanel> which client do you prefer?
<LjL> konversation
<LjL> see also #ubuntu-bots for people's opinion polls
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Kanel> thx dude
 * terran4000 sighs
<terran4000> Anyone here have a dell laptop that have the a heat issue?
<terran4000> *has
<petsounds> what's the temperature?
<terran4000> the core(s) temp goes up to at most 160F
<greyhat> My /home harddrive are full... i havent downloaded anything to that disk, i save all my work/downloads on my 1,5TB harddrive
<greyhat> How can i see what taking all the space
<terran4000> gpu core was higher but still within normal ranges
<ooangoo> hello
<tripgo> ciao
<tdn> How do I backup my mobile phone's contacts to my computer using Kubuntu 9.10? I have installed kmobiletools, but it does not seem to work.
<alexandernst> How can I set the color of a windows that isn't on focus and will receive some changes? (just like that orange color in windows when somebody talks to you in messenger)
<BeatRit> which open-sourced VoIP program runs on Linux, Windows, and Mac?
<timo> terran4000: i have a queation my pc need tp play videos the flahplayer how can instal the flash player ? working with linux is very hard:D
<terran4000> timo: hmm, if you openup a flashpage with firefox
<terran4000> such as youtube and click on a video to start watching it
<terran4000> firefox should automagically ask you if you want to install Flash
<timo> terran4000:  i try this
<terran4000> also
<terran4000> you can try installing: flashplugin-nonfree
<terran4000> and
<terran4000> flashplugin-installer
<timo> okaaay
<timo>  in witch program ?
<timo> paket manager ??
<terran4000> from command line it should be: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<timo> this is my first pc  lol
<terran4000> from the 'normal' way
<terran4000> Go to System Settings
<terran4000> Click on Add and Remove Applications
<timo> ok normal way please
<terran4000> type in 'flashplugin-nonfree' in the search box, press enter
<timo> ok
<terran4000> then click on the little arrow on the right side of flashplugin ....
<terran4000> and then click apply to install
<terran4000> (and download :-P)
 * terran4000 really thinks he should make a kubuntu 101 screencast soon
<BeatRit> which open-sourced VoIP program runs on Linux, Windows, and Mac?
<timo> cool the download start now
<timo> thank you very much
<terran4000> no problem
<timo> ok thanks
<TheAncientGoat> BeatRit: ekiga works on all 3 I think
<TheAncientGoat> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<timo>  can i ask you evry time or other people
<timo> linux is very cool
<timo> lol
<BeatRit> ekiga sucks imo
<terran4000> timo: you can ask me, though not sure if I'll be able to answer all the time
<timo> thats ok  sometimes you are in the chat thaknks for help!!
<BeatRit> terran4000, is ur problem solved? :)
<timo> terran4000:  ohh one question when i instal windows live messenger
<terran4000> BeatRit: not even close >_>
<BeatRit> damn
<TheAncientGoat> BeatRit: Well, I'm not aware of any other foss voip progs. Skype works on all 3 but its not opensource, and it also sucks :P
<timo> is that the same way
<timo> ßß
<BeatRit> why does it suck ancientgoat?
<TheAncientGoat> timo: You have to use a different client for windows live messenger
<timo> witch client
<timo>  ??
<TheAncientGoat> on kubuntu, kopete will work
<TheAncientGoat> it should already be installed
<TheAncientGoat> just add an account, select hotmail/windows live, and enter your details
<TheAncientGoat> BeatRit: Their protocols, their policies..
<timo> terran4000:           windows live messenger and linux not compatible????
<TheAncientGoat> I mean, in usability terms, its better than ekiga ofc.
<terran4000> timo: no, That's why it's called "Windows" messenger
<TheAncientGoat> timo: you can still use it though
<TheAncientGoat> just not that specific client
<timo> ok
<terran4000> timo: if you want to chat on the windows messanger network, I would suggest you use Kopete (the default KDE chat client) or Pidgin
<terran4000> !Kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<BeatRit> fuck it, there should be an FOSS VoIP Crossplatform :@
<jtheuer> yeah, BeatRit
<BeatRit> the us can ask skype to tap ur calls
<jtheuer> let me know if you found one - plus one that works on smartphones
<BeatRit> they cant ask it if it would be foss right?
<jtheuer> wrong
<BeatRit> jtheuer, imma build my own if i cant find one
<jtheuer> they can still ask ;-)
<BeatRit> ffs
<BeatRit> why?
<jtheuer> they can also ask for my private key...
<BeatRit> ffs :@
<BeatRit> u dont have any privacy on ur computer
<BeatRit> windows has nsa progs, mac prob too, google reads ur mail and logs ur search queries, the gov can tap ur skype calls, the world sucks!
<chuckf> BeatRit: none of that is effective until you reach out from your computer
<chuckf> google only reads your clear text mail
<BeatRit> sorry my english aint good enough to understand that sentence, can u try to say it in other words?
<chuckf> what is on your computer is yours. Once you go onto the internet you are at the mercy of those services that you decide to use
<chuckf> the gov can tap your skype calls, but they can also tap your land line and cel calls. What is the difference?
<BeatRit> seriously?
<BeatRit> oh cmon!!!!!!!!!!!
<BeatRit> chuckf, u gotta help me
<chuckf> what do you need help with?
<BeatRit> ill be switching to linux to avoid all these problems
<BeatRit> ill use kubuntu
<BeatRit> then next: a mailprovider that doesnt log/read like google and M$ do
<BeatRit> cant u get username@linux.org or so?
<chuckf> BeatRit: and where are you going to find that?
<BeatRit> good question :/
<shree> hi
<chuckf> if you want private email you have to encrypt what you send/receive
<BeatRit> chuckf, how do i do that?
<chuckf> gpg is the standard
<chuckf> there are plugins for most mail clients today
<chuckf> http://gnupg.org would be the starting place
<shree> hello
<BeatRit> and can u get @linux.org?
<BeatRit> or @kubuntu.org?
<BeatRit> that would be awesome
<chuckf> I don't have a way to get a @linux.org email
<BeatRit> :(
<chuckf> you can get @kde.org by becoming a kde contributor I believe
<BeatRit> and @kubuntu.org?
<terran4000> You can always just make your own domain and have your own server :)
<shree> how enable smaba
<BeatRit> terran4000, is that gonna cost me money?
<chuckf> terran4000: that still does not help as you are communicating with people @gmail.com and other domains you don't control
<BeatRit> chuckf, what do u use?
<chuckf> I use google hosted email
<terran4000> BeatRit: yeah, unless you can find a free domain name :-P
<chuckf> and encrypt what I don't want google t oindex
<BeatRit> nice :o
<BeatRit> but wait
<BeatRit> if i send a mail from @kde.org google can also read what i wrote to the gmail user?
<chuckf> if it is clear text, yes
<BeatRit> OMFG
<terran4000> just enable https and use gpg
<terran4000> If you use pop, then just enable TLS or SSL
<BeatRit> google prob has a deencrypter for gpg
<chuckf> I'd be surprised if they did
<BeatRit> why?
<BeatRit> they hacked china back, so they can do anything
<chuckf> that's a differnet thing entirely
<chuckf> the gpg encryption scheme is different than hacking a computer
<BeatRit> if they can hack into a gov they can have a deencrypter for gpg
<BeatRit> true
<terran4000> BeatRit: They didn't hack a goverment, that would break US federal law
<terran4000> All they did was go around the hardware and software firewalls
<BeatRit> i mean that, soz
<chuckf> could they have a way to crack gpg? sure its possible but it is not probable. For them to have something like that is about the same as someone getting sturck by lightning three times in the same place over three years on the same day
<unomystEz> hello
<unomystEz> i can't seem to find a boot.img.gz for the latest version of kubuntu
<unomystEz> i found old ones from 2008
<unomystEz> I need to install via usb drive
<chuckf> unomystEz: are you trying to create a custom boot USB? If not, why not just use the USB creator?
<unomystEz> I only have windows installed
<unomystEz> not sure what the USB creator is
<unomystEz> I just want to install kubuntu
<unomystEz> I don't have a CD/DVD drive on any of my boxes
<chuckf> did you download the kubuntu ISO already?
<unomystEz> yup
<unomystEz> http://wiki.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<unomystEz> that has a link to an old old boot.img.gz though
<unomystEz> I don't think kubuntu builds them anymore
<chuckf> go to https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ and download that for windows. Click on the 'browse' button for 'use existing live cd' and point it to the kubuntu iso. Then for target device use your flash drive for that
<unomystEz> nice
<chuckf> that is the method I use for creating live usb drives under windows from fedora or *ubuntu isos
<unomystEz> awesome
<unomystEz> one more thing
<unomystEz> I have always used gnome in the past, but I don't really like it so much
<unomystEz> the only diff between ubuntu and kubuntu is KDE?
<chuckf> note that that will wipe out whatever is on your USB drive
<chuckf> that is the biggest difference yes. The package choices are different so some utils that are on Ubuntu are not there by default on Kubuntu
<chuckf> and vice versa
<terran4000> unomystEz: KDE and kde stuff. Kubuntu is built on and around KDE while ubuntu is all gnome
<unomystEz> ok
<unomystEz> well I hope I like KDE
<unomystEz> will like*
<chuckf> Most people do:)
<chuckf> and if they don't they are wrong:D
<BeatRit> chuckf, what do u use for voip?
<BeatRit> ur on linux right?
<chuckf> as a client I use twinkle
<chuckf> yup
<BeatRit> ffs: available for Linux only
<chuckf> twinkle connects to my asterisk box
<BeatRit> nvm chuckf
<BeatRit> chuckf, what do u do with skype contacts?
<chuckf> I don't worry about it as it hasn't come up yet
<terran4000> Does anyone here use KDE 4.4 RC2?
<lookingout> hi guys, this morning i switched to kubuntu since now i have a good 23" monitor kde is a pleasure, but so far i found an issue: it won't install propietary drivers for my ati 5750hd video card and won't recognize its HDMI output, any idea on how to solve this!?
<chuckf> I've not had anyone only have a skype contact for voice. The one time I did have that happen was a friend so I set him up with an account on my asterisk box and connected via that
<BeatRit> k
<terran4000> lookingout: what do you mean "won't install"?
<lookingout> terran4000, hi, well, you know, i click the new hardware drivers icon in the traybar and it shows up with the ATI driver shaded in grey
<chuckf> BeatRit: if it does come up I'll probably just get a skype account if needed
<lookingout> i can't choose it to install
<lookingout> in ubuntu this don't happen
<terran4000> lookingout: try doing this from the command line: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<terran4000> that should work
<chuckf> lookingout: have you run an update on your system yet?
<lookingout> terran4000, ok i'll try chuckf yes i did
<terran4000> good luck
<lookingout> guys, i will install kubuntu again,
<lookingout> only one more question, please, i really enjoy actual compiz settings plus emerald decoration, is there any possibility i can use them in Kubuntu?
<lookingout> i mean, is KDE/Kubuntu compatible with emerald and compiz?
<terran4000> yes
<BeatRit> chuckf, next question then, what do u use for chatting with wlm ppl?
<chuckf> what is wlm?
<BeatRit> msn
<tdn> How do I backup my mobile phone's contacts to my computer using Kubuntu 9.10? I have installed kmobiletools, but it does not seem to work.
<chuckf> I don't have a msn account
<BeatRit> aim then?
<chuckf> If I needed to though I could use kopete, and I use kopete for aim
<BeatRit> k
<chuckf> and pidgin works for both of those protocols as well
<sid_> Hello Guys!
<sid_> I got a big problem with mi iPod Classi
<sid_> Evrytime yhay i Plug th iPod
<sid_> Kubuntu does't reognize it
<lookingout> see ya guys, time to reinstall kubuntu!!
<sid_> My iPod appears connected just for a few seconds, and then it appears to be desconnected, waht can I do? I need your help
<sid_> please
<chuckf> sid_: is it being mounted? Do you see it as a device?
<sid_> nop
<sid_> because in a few second the iPod just disconnect
<BeatRit> chuckf, did u get my pm?
<chuckf> sid_: do you see it when you do a lspci
<Alarm> hello, is it possible to configure my taskbar to look exactly the same in the systemtray area as in the rest of the taskbar ? ( http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4508/snapshot10l.jpg )  if u see the jpg you will notice that the taskbar is seperated in to two different colours
<sid_> so, I can't use as a Externa HDisk
<chuckf> BeatRit: yeah I did
<BeatRit> cool
<chuckf> sid_: lsusb is what I meant
<Alarm> i am using oxygen style
<sid_> I'm new at Kubuntu, and I love it
<chuckf> Alarm: are you talking about the green/black difference?
<chuckf> or the dark/light coloring
<sid_> but I need all the funcionts of my Ipod, and I think that the better solutions is to migrate to "iWindows"
<sid_> :P
<sid_> :(
<Alarm> chuckf,  yes , the "greek" is actualy transparent
<sid_> please, help me
<Alarm> where my tray icons area is black and not transparent
<terran4000> sid_: the good ol' ipod should be detected automagically
<sid_> yes. but it doesnt happens
<chuckf> sid_: from a command line if you run lsusb do you see a line there indicating the ipod?
<sid_> what can I do?
<terran4000> other than that, I don't know what else :-P
<chuckf> Alarm: I'm not sure if you can change the background color of that. I've never tried and checking real quick I don't see an obivous way
<sid_> I don't know nothing aabput commands
<Alarm> well i had it completely transparent before updating to the new versions of the styles :/
<sid_> please, explan me , what Can i Do to coppy all my daa to the iPod
<terran4000> Alarm: if I remember correctly, the panel will now only be transparent if you have compiz enabled
<chuckf> sid_: we need to figure out if the system is seeing the ipod first. Open a terminal window and type in lsusb and one of the lines there should indicate the existence of an ipod
<Alarm> well i dont plan adding compiz. i just noticed the change after adding new styles. some styles allow a unique scheme of color in the whole taskbar where others dont. so i thought that i did change some settings without realizing
<sid_> ok
<terran4000> Alarm: I don't know much about styling in KDE/kubuntu, but like I said transparency for the panels is ONLY via compiz. Color changes and stuff that is only via the style
<sid_> command not found
<terry_> hi I was wondering if someone could give me a quick hand.. I'm geting an error with Kpackagekit saying that Depedency Resolution failed?? Any ideas?
<chuckf> sid_: what did you type in the terminal window?
<sid_> lsusb
<Terry_SC> Anyone?
<Terry_SC> :)
<sid_> but the problem is, that onece yhat I plugg in the i Pod its automaticalley ddisconnected
<chuckf> then at the command linst type in 'sudo apt-get install lsusb' without the quotes then run the command
<chuckf> sid_: the problem is we have to figure out if the usb controller is dropping the device or the system is just not mounting it
<sid_> sid@I:~$ [sudo] password for sid:
<sid_> [sudo]: command not found
<sid_> sid@I:~$ Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<sid_> Leyendo: command not found
<sid_> sid@I:~$ Creando árbol de dependencias
<sid_> Creando: command not found
<FloodBotK3> sid_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kamola> i downloaded it https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator and created it
<kamola> so all i have to do is to reboot my netbook?
<chuckf> kamola: in theory, and then tell the bios to boot from the usb drive
<kamola> i created kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kamola> it's a new asus eee
<kamola> thx chuckf
<chuckf> np
<kamola> do u know how to open bios on that eee?
<chuckf> not off hand
<kamola> kk
<kamola> i'll have a look
<chuckf> there is probably an option when its starting saying something like 'F8 for boot options'
<chuckf> and it may be set to boot from the USB first by default. i don't know
<avsu> Hello! Can I change icon for my individual .sh file?
<mauri> im not able to set firefox as default browser
<terran4000> avsu: Theory states that you only have to right click on the file and go to properties and pick an icon there
<chuckf> mauri: have you gone to system settings -> default applications?
<mauri> chuckf: of course
<avsu> terran4000: it will change icons for all .sh files. I mean for individual file.
<terran4000> avsu: eh, I was afraid of that T.T Sorry can't help you dude. If you ever figure it out please let me know. Cause I'm curious about that as well.
<mauri> chuckf: the problem is when open a link inside open office doc
<avsu> terran4000: cheers ;)
<terran4000> cheerio!
<chuckf> mauri: I belive OOo has a seperate area for that setting
<terran4000> chuckf: the bigger question is why does it have a seperate area for that!
<mauri> chuckf: i've tried to looking at, but nothing
<chuckf> actually it may just be an integration issue with OOo and KDE
<WaltzingAlong> mauri: and you set system settings / default applications / web browser to use firefox? and instead OOo opens the link with konqueror ?
<NikofTime> Good morning KDEians!
<chuckf> WaltzingAlong: yep. I just tried it here with the same results
<mauri> WaltzingAlong: yes....i have to remove konqueror fropm the system
<terran4000> NikofTime: good evening
<WaltzingAlong> mauri:  and what about the settings under system settings / advanced / file associations ?       for say text/html     ? which program is listed first?
<NikofTime> So what are 266 people up to today?
<peppino87> why if i download a file with firefox and then i click on it in the download window it doesn't work?
<terran4000> 260 are away or not paying attention, and 6 of us are semi-paying attention while trying to do our own things :-P
<mauri> WaltzingAlong: Firefox, i've already changed it....in fact every html file is opened with firefox
<NikofTime> what is your own thing terran?
<terran4000> writing an article, planning a KDE-Kubuntu case study, thinking of what to do with my master's thesis and wondering what to sell next
<chuckf> peppino87: FF does not know how to handle the file
<timo> hi @ all
<NikofTime> TIMO! COMO ESTAS!
<timo> terran4000:  i have a question sry
<BluesKaj> peppino87, in linux you go to the file firefox downloaded the file to
<terran4000> timo: no worries, what is your question
<timo> como estas
<WaltzingAlong> bene
<WaltzingAlong> !es | timo
<ubottu> timo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NikofTime> Muy Bien!
<peppino87> i know, but why? In fedora it works
<timo> terran4000:  i would like to go in a chat and the chat needs java
<timo> WaltzingAlong:  no espanol sry
<terran4000> timo: install this: "sun-java6-plugin"
<timo> thank why you know all the stuff here
<timo> you are very intelegent  respect
<NikofTime> Seconded!
<terran4000> I don't know all the stuff, I just like to know the best and fastest ways to get things working. Because I'm tired of things not working
<BluesKaj> peppino87, setup the link to download destination file in FF
 * terran4000 blushes
<terran4000> timo: Thanks
<timo> no matter
<timo> ok i try this
<timo> thanks
<terran4000> good luck
<terran4000> o
<terran4000> one more thing
<terran4000> I've always had trouble getting the darn java plugin working in Firefox
<peppino87> BluesKaj: where can i setup it?
<BluesKaj> in ff
<terran4000> if you do you firefox, try using Google Chrome, Chromium or even Konqueror instead for that java applet
<terran4000> *if you do use
<Alarm> ehm i got a "simple" question. when pressing the "delete" button , i can delete files but i do not get any notification asking me for confirmation to delete the files. where can i  activate this ?
<NikofTime> in Dolphin?
<Alarm> yes . generally in my kde
<NikofTime> settings -> configure Dolphin -> General -> ask for confirmation when:
<Alarm> it just deletes files without asking me for confirmation
<WaltzingAlong> Alarm: ^^
<Alarm> ok i will check that. :)
<NikofTime> Yay i helped!!
<chuckf> good job NikofTime!
<NikofTime> thanks chuck!
<NikofTime> nice assist!
<Alarm> ok "ask for confirmation when deleting files or folders" is checked . but still no confirmation seen
<NikofTime> what about "moving files or folder to trash"?
<Alarm> okie, that works . i am too stupid :)  thanks
<Alarm> thought moving to trash and deleting was sort of the same
<NikofTime> i use the option in Dolphin to show the "Delete" command to bypass trash
<NikofTime> under dolphin settings -> general -> context menu
<mauri> WaltzingAlong: do you havve any thoer idea
<WaltzingAlong> mauri: ask in #kde ?
<NikofTime> what's up mauri?
<NikofTime> i want to help!
<NikofTime> just re-discovered "Night at the Rooxbury" jesus the 90's were funny
<NikofTime> and no one cares!
<NikofTime> how are there 269 "peopl" here and no one talks
<mauri> NikofTime: when i open a www link from a openoffice documents, it is used konqueror instead firefox. I've already set it as default
<NikofTime> WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING?
 * gastly talks :p
<NikofTime> i am so on that!
<elexodus> Anyone know how to change an MBR to a GUID partician table?
<elexodus> partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<binMonkey> how can i get byobu to autostart with konsole?  i can't figure it out.
<gastly> mauri, do this, "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and then select the one which you want to use :)
<NikofTime> hey mauri!
<timo> terran4000:  No Login? Then Java is deactivated or is absent!
<NikofTime> wow gastly! good work
<gastly> hehe thnx NikofTime :)
<timo> terran4000:  what I make now around in chat to come,
<mauri> gastly: great...it works. But is it not possibile to do the same thing using grafic interface?
<terran4000> timo: Hm? worry I don't understand
<terran4000> *sorry
<gastly> mauri, hmmm I don't think so hehe
<gastly> some things just *have* to be done in a terminal
<NikofTime> why would OOo use the alternative browser settings? seens odd being that the help shows it uses system default
<timo> i have instal the paket an i make a restart and try it again
<binMonkey> gastly: was that update-alternatives command to set the deafault browser?
<timo> but its dont work he sais java is not instal
<gastly> binMonkey, yup
<timo> i dont kniw what i make now
<terran4000> timo: it says java is still not installed? interesting
<timo> yes not instaled sais the chat
<timo>  the paket manager sais all is ok
<mauri> gastly: ok thanks. I ahve seen that in kobuntu there was a default application setting but it dont work
<terran4000> timo: did you also install flashplugin-installer
<terran4000> ?
<elexodus> Anyone know how to change an MBR to a GUID partician table?
<timo> yes the java sun
<NikofTime> i though guid had to be setup durring partitioning
<timo>  he found one paket and this have i instal
<NikofTime> thought
<gastly> mauri, yw :)
<terran4000> timo: ok, give me a few minutes to look into it. I also want to finish one article first. I'll get back to you soon.
<timo> I hope I do not irritate
<gastly> timo, simplest way that I can think of is do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<NikofTime> hey timo.... what does "about:plugins" show in ff?
<NikofTime> nobody knows, the troubles i've seen
<NikofTime> no body knows my sorrows.....
<timo> terran4000:  how I come in  program with the black window
<timo> gastly:  how I come in  program with the black window
<terran4000> timo: I don't know ... that does sound familiar though. I'll look into it soon. I'm going to finish writing this article first
<timo> terran4000:  ok
<NikofTime> timo! i do not understand the words coming out of your "mouth"
<gastly> timo, you mean the terminal? Press Alt+F2 and type in 'Konsole' and press enter
<elexodus> I have 4x2TB in RAID5. There are currently 3 formatted particians: Dell Utility, Boot, and Ubuntu (ext4). There is an additional buttload of empty space that won't format. All I want is to make that extra space usable with TrueCrypt. Using gParted, I get the error message "partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<timo> sry my english is not good
<terran4000> NikofTime: oi, be nice man. No need to be rude like that
<NikofTime> i just wanted some clearification
<NikofTime> sorry timo!
<Alarm> sorry, but where are the system shortcut keys configuraiton ? In the Keyboard & Mouse settings "global keyboard shortcuts" there is nothing to be found like "Kill xserver" or anything similar. just kmix, kwin , kdedeamon shortcuts
<timo> no problem
<timo> i speak german
<timo>  im in germany also 9 month
<NikofTime> Awesome!
<timo> bevor i was in germany i never speak or write english
<BluesKaj> !de | timo
<ubottu> timo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NikofTime> so timo.. you need java in FireFox Right?
<timo> and i thin thats ok for this hheeheh
<timo> thats right
<timo> for a chat
<timo> the name of the chat is knudels
<timo> you know this??
<NikofTime> can you put "about:plugins" in the firefox address bar and tell me what it says?
<NikofTime> do you mean knuddels?
<timo> i understand what you say but i dont know how
<timo> this is my first pc :D
<timo> yes knuddels
<NikofTime> okay
<NikofTime> run
<NikofTime> run firefox
<timo> ok
<timo> and than
<NikofTime> and were you would put www.google.com or whatever... put in about:plugins
<gastly> timo, open up a terminal window. Application Launcher->Applications->System->Konsole and then type this: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" and then restart firefox
<timo> ok i try this one mom
<timo> thats to much for my one at the time
<timo> sry im not so fast
<gastly> hehe sorry, but that will solve your problem
<NikofTime> copy and paste it
<NikofTime> gotta go lvoe my kids... one minute
<terran4000> timo: I'm back. Have you fixed the problem?
<Guest17489> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu by using the "sudo apt-get  kubuntu-desktop" command. Kubuntu works but I have no sound atm. :( It worked fine in GNOME. Any sugestions what I can do?
<timo> terran4000:
<timo> terran4000:  no
<Guest17489> *suggestions
<gastly> timo, just install the package: sun-java6-plugin and then restart firefox
<timo> gastly:  i have instal the program
<timo> aber its not run
<timo> idont know why
<gastly> Guest16915, have you checked if it's not muted? hehe it happens alot
<timo> ok look
<Guest17489> gastly: No it isn't muted. I checked it
<terran4000> eh I forgot, timo, we are trying to get the java plugin to work right?
<jtheuer> hey, how can I turn on my wlan? normally the LED is turned on, but the keystroke doesn't work - I think there was some cat 1 > /proc/... command?
<kamola> can someone tell me how to install kubuntu on an Eee PC 1101HA?
<gastly> Guest16915, ahh ok. Open up system settings and then select 'Multimedia'. Now you will have a list of sound devices, choose each one and press the 'Test' button on the bottom and see which one works.
<terran4000> timo, go to this page and tell me what you see in the middle: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<kamola> i createdi used the liveusb-creator 3.9 and the kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and flashed it
<kamola> it doesn'
<timo> ok
<kamola> start
<kamola> i opened the bios and enabled removable device as 1. boot device
<kamola> nothing happened
<kamola> windows xp started again
<timo> terran4000:  there one is empty feld
<terran4000> o.o
<timo> this is not good???
<terran4000> no error messages or anything?
<kamola> my internet connection is too slow for downloading a kubuntu netbook version now
<timo> one min
<kamola> it's 8GB Patriot usb stick
<timo> terran4000:  If your applet is not displaying properly, please check these additional configurations.
<timo> Enable Java through your Web browser
<timo> Enable Java through the "Java Plug-in Control Panel"
<timo> Clearing your Web Browser Cache
<FloodBotK3> timo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest17489> gastly: Well, the first one in the list works when I hit the "Test" button. But if I play a file nothing happens
<terran4000> timo: huh, interesting
<terran4000> timo: are you using firefox?
<timo> no firefox
<timo> google is my start site
<timo> firefox is not instaled
<terran4000> So what do you use as your internet browser?
<timo> a blue window and in the middle is google surching
<terran4000> eh, I mean the name of the program :)
<timo> ohhh sry
<timo> webbrowser!!!???
<terran4000> yes, the name of it
<gastly> Guest16915, open the mixer window (click on the speaker icon in the system tray and select 'Mixer') and increase the volume for all the devices listed and then try playing the file. btw, which type of file are you trying to play and in which player?
<timo> terran4000: Konqueror
<terran4000> aha
<timo> aha good or not good??
<timo> -.-
<terran4000> neither, just a 'aha now I understand :)
<terran4000> '
<gastly> I thought you were using firefox, timo hehe
<timo> no i have firefox in in the program to instal
<timo> i not use firefox
<Guest17489> gastly: mp3 file in totem and vlc. It works now with headphones but if I pull them out I hear nothing (in GNOME it switched to the "normal" speakers)...
<Guest17489> (I'm using a laptop)
<gastly> timo, goto Settings->Configure Konqueror and then select 'Java and Javascript' on the right and make sure the 'Enable Java Globally' checkbox is checked
<gastly> Guest16915, does it happen when you play files in a native kde application, like Amarok?
<OKATESTYING> hi, i want to make a program include version numbers of all major libraries used at compile time, and gcc version. I am on ubuntu how do i make this happen?
<OKATESTYING> what i am asking is how do i substitute enviormental variables into source code?
<Guest17489> gastly: the same :(
<terran4000> timo: try what gastly said. Sounds like a good way to enable it. I'm not a konqeuror expert at all.
<kamola> it seems that it doesn't work with that version on my netbook :(
<kamola> it seems that windows xp is too much integrated into Eee PC 1101HA
<Guest17489> aaaah, now it's working. I used the wrong "master channel"
<Guest17489> thanks for your help, gastly! :)
<gastly> I'm glad it worked Guest16915 and you're welcome :)
<gastly> kamola, try kubuntu netbook edition
<gastly> kamola, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<kamola> thank u
<gastly> np
<kamola> i don't have the time today to dl it...   internet slow
<kamola> and i gotta go to hospital now
<kamola> c ya guys
<gastly> cya kamola
<kanel> hi @all
<kanel> whom can I turn to for troubleShooting?
<aftertaf> Hey all :) Which is the right debug symbols package for kwin 4.4 RC2 ?
<Dario_Andres> Hi. Quick question.. where are the qt4.6.1 packages going to be released ? thanks in advance
<aftertaf> same here
<aftertaf> for amarok fix
<Peace-> use offcial repository
<Peace-> or you will mess up the system
<aftertaf> for 4.6? didnt think to look :)
<aftertaf> well I have a crashing amarok dur to bug in 4.5. Reported bug with bugtracker and got a message saying 'resolved' : fix is installing qt4.6
<Dario_Andres> I guess the 4.6.1 packages should come from the same place which is distributing kdesc4.4 (or another qt4.6.0)
<Peace-> aftertaf: well i use vlc ... and a service menu for that
<Peace-> pretty nice
<Peace-> amarok 2 is shit for me
<Peace-> *for me*
<aftertaf> :)
<tsimpson> Peace-: language
<aftertaf> service menu?
<Peace-> yep
<Dario_Andres> I need to give an answer to a user in kde bugtracker..
<aftertaf> care to elaborate?
<aftertaf> Dario_Andres: i guess its me your user :)
<aftertaf> looooooool
<aftertaf> dw@gmail.com :)
<Dario_Andres> mh, nicks don't match .. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215392#c49
<Dario_Andres> oh, ok
<aftertaf> :)
<Dario_Andres> then you can find the answer here..
<Peace-> aftertaf: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/29/vlc-play-cd/ and http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/vlc+append?content=118298 made vlc perfect for me
<aftertaf> hope so.... looks like its VLC :)
<Dario_Andres> sorry about the noise... seeyou
<aftertaf> Peace-: will test :)
<aftertaf> just installed append
<marco> dfgerg
<marco> rthetyh
<aftertaf> ppa:mapopa/qt4.6 is the way forward... about to test...
<Peace-> aftertaf: so you have tested?
<Peace-> have you
<aftertaf> hmmm
<aftertaf> not convinced
<aftertaf> aded that to my repositories, and updated : same versio as before 4:4.6;XXX
<Peace-> beta2 ...
<aftertaf> so)
<aftertaf> 1. bug is back -or-
<aftertaf> 2. fix not yet in this version
<aftertaf> either way, arse !
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> looking at vlc :)
<aftertaf> i see it has a library function :D
 * aftertaf is on a qt 4.6/amarok spamming mission
<aftertaf> Peace-: hey :) OK now i got music lasting fo r more than 2 songs dude , thx :)
<aftertaf> any other cool vlc things? widget for controlling, etc?
<Peace-> aftertaf: no i have made only the service menu
<aftertaf> to save me some google mileage :)
<Peace-> but you can compile it..
<aftertaf> ok, so where do i see it/use it?
<Peace-> aftertaf: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/vlmc/
<Peace-> aftertaf: there is a tutorial to compile vlc but...
<aftertaf> cheers :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> i know, i don't need the root password.. but i have removed the single user from adm group.. now i can't sudo anything..
<Peace-> aftertaf: to your own risk
<aftertaf> ok course.
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have only one user on that system.. and it0's groups are now juser his user gropa and video
<noaXess_kubuntu> group^
<aftertaf> i just installed vlc by apt and your menu by sudo ./install
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: go on grub menu
<aftertaf> noaXess_kubuntu: chroot via a live cd
<noaXess_kubuntu> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: then select recovery
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: then select drop to shell
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: then type: adduser dude
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: okay-- then change groups for that user
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: then type: adduser dude admin
<noaXess_kubuntu> adm or admin?
<Peace-> eye adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Peace-> those are mine ...
<Peace-> xD
<noaXess_kubuntu> ok
<Peace-> eye
<aftertaf> :) peace to Peace-
<Peace-> LOL
<rob0917> hello
<aftertaf> ok back sson, compiling ;)
<Peace-> aftertaf: i suggest to don't do xD
<Peace-> aftertaf: vlc by repo is fine
<Peace-> keep that
<aftertaf> ok
<Peace-> then if you are not scary about compiling ...
<Peace-> try
 * Peace- peace is crazy compiling everything lol
<aftertaf> i like compiling . . .
<aftertaf> but better delete from apt before no ?
<Peace-> aftertaf: on that tutorial it said ... remove every stuff :)
<aftertaf> lol step 2 :) didnt read that far
<Peace-> xD
<aftertaf> what does this compiled version of vlc have that the apt one doesnt ?
<Peace-> i didn t remember well
<Peace-> the last time i used not compiled version was a lots of time ago
<aftertaf> :)
<Peace-> well well i go
<aftertaf> does it have a better interface? VLC has always frightened me that way
<Peace-> have fun :( bye from italy
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> aftertaf: i liked but there is a lots of skin for vlc
<Peace-> just download an tryit
<aftertaf> k
<aftertaf> bye
<Peace-> bye
<noaXess_kubuntu> done... thanks Peace
<acidtoi> hi
<acidtoi> just installing kubuntu dudes =D
<acidtoi> so different to gnome
<acidtoi> bit heavier thouhg on my quadcore 8400 2.6 with 4gb ram
<acidtoi> and an ati 5750 hd w/1gb ram
<acidtoi> still bit heavier than gnome
<acidtoi> so far dolphin rocks!
<acidtoi> i hear my cpu fans work like crazy, may be kde is givin' em a hard time xD
<WaltzingAlong> hi
<nik_> hi
<sheytan> Hi there ;D
<sheytan> have a question
<sheytan> Why sun-java6-plugin depens on firefox? :D
<WaltzingAlong> sheytan: depends on a browser, apparently
<WaltzingAlong> /notice sheytan
<WaltzingAlong> firefox | firefox-2 | iceweasel | mozilla-firefox | iceape-browser | mozilla-browser | epiphany-gecko | epiphany-webkit |
<WaltzingAlong>          epiphany-browser | galeon | midbrowser | xulrunner | xulrunner-1.9
<WaltzingAlong> doh
<FloodBotK3> WaltzingAlong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> ok. so bug is fixed with qt 4.6.1
<aftertaf> which is not in any repository as yet
<aftertaf> shame, as it is a bugfix release....... but then again ppl need time to test and make packages..
<WaltzingAlong> aftertaf: which bug?
<aftertaf> amarok crashing due to a bug in qt4.6.0 with http cover downloading
<aftertaf> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215392
<aftertaf> even lucid doesnt have 4.6.1 yet, so . ..
<karim__> hi how r u all
<aftertaf> good. no amarok but good
<aftertaf> :)
<mauri_> when i click on a link in a openoffice document, it sayys that no browsser is found
<Diareal> Look at what Bittwist wrote me!      <bittwist> My friend!  I think this might interest you!  Now that the Obama Nigger Tide is rapidly in retreat, the time for us to act is NOW!  Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Can't join the KKK because you are not White?  This is Billy Mayes here with an amazing new website!  Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  Chimpout Forum welcomes anybody who hates niggers and isn't a nigger.
<Diareal>     Asian?  No Problem!  Jewish?  We have Jewish mods!  Mexican?  Bienvenido amigo!  No matter what race you are, join us if you hate niggers!
<aftertaf> mauri_: there is a way of setting a default browxser i think
<aftertaf> you have one set in kde?
<mauri_> aftertaf: no, i didnt find it
<aftertaf> and one is set in kde?
<mauri_> aftertaf: I set firefox as default browser
<mauri_> aftertaf: the problem is that openoffice says that no browser is found but firefox being opened haowever
<aftertaf> hmmm
<aftertaf> you sure of exact path to command line?
<aftertaf> you see, firefox, forefox-3.0, that type of thing
<OKATESTYING> lol diarael
<mauri_> aftertaf: firefox work propeerly
<mauri_> only when it is start from openoffice i have problemù
<eitreach> Something has gone horribly wrong somewhere. I am told that my external drive "cannot yet be mounted" when I boot my system.
<eitreach> What can I do to fix that?
<eitreach> Out of nowhere I get "something cannot yet be mounted" on startup. What do I do to fix that?
<timo> hi good evening
<timo> i have a question  i would like to instal icq
<timo> hello some one here to help me please
<timo> mhhhh.....
<timo> i dont know how to instal the icq messenger
<timo> terran4000:
<timo> terran4000:  hello
<timo> terran4000:  ok i think no body is there!! see you tomorow bye bye
<crimsun> kopete, pidgin, empathy, all handly icq
<crimsun> all handle*
<timo> all handle
<mm_202> Hey guys, I just installed 9.10 on a HP dv6000 laptop and all the text is HUGE.  Its completely unusable.  I need to somehow change it via cmd, where would I look first?
<WaltzingAlong> as in the resolution in general is much too small? (800x600 for example)?
<mm_202> WaltzingAlong: no, its at about 1200x800, just the text.
<mm_202> I didnt have this problem with 9.04
<mm_202> But am a bit stumped.
<mm_202> I even ssh'ed in and ran systemsettings via X on a different computer and forced the DPI to 96 and still no-go.
<WaltzingAlong> mm_202: set a font dpi? system settings / appearance / fonts
<WaltzingAlong> ah
<mm_202> I think that it may be more hardware / X settings?
<n-iCe> is it possible to block the deplacement of the icons and plasmoids on kubuntu? that only the sudo user can move it
<WaltzingAlong> n-iCe: as in a kiosk mode?
<mm_202> WaltzingAlong: I think I may of found it.  Xorg.log shows some driver errors.  Thanks for the help, though!
<WaltzingAlong> mm_202: ok!
<n-iCe> WaltzingAlong: sudo konqueror... then properties on all the icons, then make root the owner of each icon/etc
<n-iCe> WaltzingAlong: and make em read-only, dunno where your plasmoids are stored, you'll have to find em... perhaps /home/user/.plasmoids ?
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<WaltzingAlong> might be other ways though
<aftertaf> n-iCe: maybe with the network plasmoid function ?
<aftertaf> in 4.4
<petr_> hello girls
<n-iCe> aftertaf: I'm in kard
<n-iCe> kardy
<killerloop> hello girls one more
<n-iCe> 9.10, karmic!
<killerloop> My firefox is born CPU
<killerloop> borning
<turtle^s0up> Hello all, I'm on Kubuntu Karmic, which package should I install "koffice" or "koffice-kde4?"
<n-iCe> aftertaf: what are your ideas
<killerloop> turtle^s0up   stends in queue
<killerloop> I am first
<killerloop> AUUUUU
<killerloop> My firefox born the CPU
<Mamarok> killerloop: behave, please
<killerloop> Mamarok http://cars.auto.ru
<Quintasan> turtle^s0up: If you want STABLE koffice please install "koffice" package
<killerloop> open this site in firefox
<killerloop> Mamarok   do it
<Mamarok> killerloop: certainly not, and you shouldn't, neither
<killerloop> Mamarok  why?
<Quintasan> turtle^s0up: koffice-kde4 contains new KOffice which may lack features
<turtle^s0up> Quinstasan, thanks for replying. Does the stable "koffice" packe not use Qt 4?
<killerloop> Mamarok   you are bad man
<crimsun> sigh, trolls.
<Mamarok> killerloop: please behave, told you so earlier
<BeatRit> does toshiba sell laptops that come preinstalled with linux? so that they also dont have a winkey?
<WaltzingAlong> turtle^s0up: "koffice" is 1.6.x; "koffice-kde4" is 2.1.x
<killerloop> Mamarok  lets talk?
<Quintasan> turtle^s0up: and yes, they were written in KDE3 ages so Qt3 instead of Qt4 AFAIK
<Mamarok> killerloop: what about? Your question made no sense to me
<killerloop> Mamarok   my firefox open page   and CPU is braining
<turtle^s0up> I understand now, thanks for the information.
<killerloop> is borning
<Mamarok> killerloop: what do you mean by that? This word doesn't exist in English
<killerloop> Mamarok   my cpu are loaded in 100%
<killerloop> Mamarok   do not say me what words exists in English
<Mamarok> killerloop: close it and reopen it then, and don't go on sites that load unnecessary stuff
<Mamarok> killerloop: borning? that word is not English
<BeatRit> does toshiba sell laptops that come preinstalled with linux? so that they also dont have a winkey?
<killerloop> Mamarok  I look at pages with mercedes w 140
<killerloop> Mamarok  what do you thik about w140?
<Mamarok> killerloop: a site that uses Flash?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: why don't we ask staff to get rid of him?
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | killerloop
<ubottu> killerloop: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<killerloop> Quintasan yes
<killerloop> FLASH!
<Mamarok> Quintasan: I am staff :)
 * Quintasan bows in respect
<Quintasan> Mamarok: It's not even funny anymore :P
<n-iCe> Staff
<n-iCe> I don't really care what's going on in here, will I get my help!
<Mamarok> killerloop: please behave or leave
<Mamarok> !patience | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Quintasan> n-iCe: and with what do you have problems?
<killerloop> Mamarok do not say me what I should to do!!!
<n-iCe> killerloop: stfu
<Quintasan> lol
<Mamarok> killerloop: I do so, please behave or leave, last warning
 * n-iCe laughs
<n-iCe> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> n-iCe: you behave, too!
<n-iCe> hehehe
 * n-iCe jumps on Mamarok 
<killerloop> Mamarok  OK I choose behave
<Mamarok> right
<n-iCe> I'm Staff too!
<n-iCe> :/ shit, the ChanServ thingie didn't work
<n-iCe> Anyway, I found how to solve it, thanks guys!
<n-iCe> Enjoy and keep the good work up!
<killerloop> Guys   What meant |Flash|?   If I use flash then firefox stupidly work?
<Mamarok> killerloop: it depends on your Firefox version
<killerloop> Mamarok please behave or leave
<killerloop> Mamarok  last
<Quintasan> finally
 * Quintasan hands cookies to Mamarok
<aftertaf> lol
<Mamarok> thanks :)
<aftertaf> not funny, really... but lol all the same
<aftertaf> good one Mamarok
<Quintasan> Paitience is a virtue but I would kick him right away :P
<Mamarok> OK, back to business
<Quintasan> Patience even
<Izinucs>  /me thinks what killerloop was saying is his CPU was maxing out when viewing the page mentioned... (despite the fact that it might have contained a trojan for windows .. being a .ru site)..
<BeatRit> does toshiba sell laptops that come preinstalled with linux? so that they also dont have a winkey?
<Mamarok> Izinucs: most likely, or some badly coded Flash running wild
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, i think he had a legit problem , but the attitude towards solving it was a bit nutty :)
<Mamarok> BeatRit: I don't know, sorry
<BeatRit> np
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: indeed
<Izinucs> It was a language barrier .. "borning" might have been a direct translation..
<Mamarok> BeatRit: but the WinKey can be used as a Meta key in Linux, so it might be useful nonetheless
<Mamarok> Izinucs: Google translat is easily available, and I did understand when he said 100%
<Mamarok> anyway, let's get back on topic
<Izinucs> Mamarok: missed the 100
<Izinucs> % line
<BeatRit> Mamarok, i want a complete linux computer, meaning that windows logo key has to disappear :p
<Mamarok> BeatRit: put a sticker on it?
<BeatRit> Mamarok, its not the same
<Izinucs> BeatRit: scrape the win logo off
<Mamarok> BeatRit: you should search in Google, I really can't help you, sorry
<BeatRit> np Mamarok
<BeatRit> nice idea Izinucs
<Mamarok> scartching it off damages the key
<BeatRit> hm
<BeatRit> true
<BeatRit> anyway
<BeatRit> gtg
<BeatRit> bye
<FloodBotK3> BeatRit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BeatRit> take care all
<Izinucs> careful application with a sharp knife should result in little damage
 * Izinucs likes his binary clock widget
<nikola_> hey, all. Is there any way to make banshee work ? I installed it but it won't play any mp3s
<Mamarok> hm, patience is indeed a virtue :)
<eitreach> My system refuses to boot, because my external drive "cannot yet be mounted". What can I do to fix this?
<WaltzingAlong> eitreach: and if you remove the external to boot without it, then connect it later?
<eitreach> WaltzingAlong: haven't tried that yet.
<eitreach> I tried removing it from fstab though, but that didn't help.
<Izinucs> eitreach: you also might remove the "boot from usb" bios option so you don't have to deal with that
<eitreach> I just don't understand what went wrong. My plasma crashed, and after that, it started failing.
<eitreach> It works fine with my live cd though.
<eitreach> And if I simply re-install, it could end up happening again, without me being able to fix it.
<eitreach> My system refuses to boot, because my external drive "cannot yet be mounted". What can I do to fix this?
<Dekans> eitreach: just wait a few minutes, it does not block the boot for me
<eitreach> Dekans: I waited around thirty minutes.
<eitreach> still nothing.
<Izinucs> eitreach: is this a pretty fresh install?
<eitreach> It's a few days old.
<Izinucs> eitreach: laptop? desktop with pcie video slot (used or not).. homebuilt or store bought
<eitreach> Izinucs: desktop. store bought.. don't remmeber the brand though.
<eitreach> wouldn't know about the pcie slot.
<Izinucs> eitreach: when you installed was the external drive plugged in?
<eitreach> I really don't know what happened. I changed the theme style in KDE 4, plasma crashed, and after that I couldn't mount my drive anymore.
<eitreach> Izinucs: yeah.
<Izinucs> eitreach: might have been the theme that did it.. could be a video issue.. could be a /etc/fstab line that needs commenting out (if the installer listed the external drive there)... could be the same issue I have. I have to have a mod in the kernel line to get mine to boot at all.. pci=nomsi .. due to pci buss conflicts because of PCIe implimentation on the motherboard and a bios that isn't "correct" so to speak.
<eitreach> Izinucs: I tried removing the fstab line as well.
<Izinucs> eitreach: if you don't have anything important on the drive how about simply reinstalling.. 30 minutes and you'd be back up.. if you do that don't have the external drive plugged in..
<alumno00> Hallo, Can any tell me how can I configure my TV card for watching TV? It's a Avermedia HDTV DVB-T, USB-2.0
<eitreach> Izinucs: because I want to be able to fix it, in case it happens again.
<eitreach> because god knows it will, at some point.
<Izinucs> understandable.. unfortunately I don't have much other advice.. it's a quirky problem..
<eitreach> thanks for trying. :)
<Izinucs> eitreach: have you tried in #kde?
<eitreach> Izinucs: not yet.
<Izinucs> might be worth a shot
<slow-motion> hi
<pressley> has anyone in here used 'good OS' or 'fluxbuntu'?
<BluesKaj> alumno00, try tvtime
<gaylord> Bonjour
<gaylord> Je viens d'installer Kubuntu 9.10 64 bits avec succés.... Ca marche très bien.
<gaylord> Juste pour Kopete : je n'arrive pas à avoir la webcam sur un compte MSN. Est-ce normal?
<Kolia> !fr|gaylord
<ubottu> gaylord: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Kolia> gaylord: afaik kopete does not support webcam for msn
<gaylord> ok sorry for my french . I go to ubuntu-fr. Thank you for your answer Kolia.
<kaddi> hi, how do I change the icon for the "about kde" entry in the help-menu of every kde application?
<kaddi> this is how it looks right now: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4439913/help.png.html and I would like the "about kde" entry to take up less space
<pghpete> I downloaded and tried to run the kubuntu live cd... it asks language, then I select "try out kubuntu", the the screen goes blank and it hangs.  I have tested the media, it says it's ok.
<pghpete> I know it hasn't booted fully, since I do not get any audio, ctrl alt del doesn't work and not even the caps light on my keyboard will turn on or off.
<pghpete> I have to hard power off the system.
<pghpete> there are so many things it "could be" that I am having troubles finding an answer with google or on the kubuntu site.
<mbana> y doesn't the file mananger show the preview of a video files
<ilumi> mbana: why would you want it o
<ilumi> to
<mbana> ilumi: i hope u're joking
<elexodus> I have 4x2TB in RAID5. There are currently 3 formatted particians: Dell Utility, Boot, and Ubuntu (ext4). There is an additional buttload of empty space that won't format. All I want is to make that extra space usable with TrueCrypt. Using gParted, I get the error message "partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<alumno00> Hallo. I've a laptop and a video camera connected by HDMI cable. Is possible to watch camera in the laptop? Which program can I use?
<chuckf> elexodus: it sounds like you're running into a FAT limitation
<acidtoi> few moments ago made the switch from ubuntu to Kub and so far i found this thing it's annoying me: how do i do to make .bash_aliases work in konsole!?
<elexodus> chuckf: Yes. I need to create a gpt partician table, but I'm trying not to lose the Dell Utility partician or the boot partician. I see that in Gparted, I can make a new partician table, but it will screw everything up.
<elexodus> chuckf: I'm assuming that gpt is most ideal for a 5TB+ partitian. But I also need to be able to get Truecrypt to install an encrypted sector into that space once the new partician table has been made.
<RumblePure> hi all!
<RumblePure> just installed kubuntu on laptop, but that 3D globe wallpaper isn't there. Any idea how I can get it?
<chuckf> what I'm saying is that for the ammount of space you are trying to format it is not possible to do the way you are trying because of FAT limitations. What file system are you using for the format and how much space is it that you are trying to manipulate?
<Dragnslcr> acidtoi- shouldn't have to do anything special. Konsole just starts a regular bash shell
<Black_HorseX> have you installed graphic card driver ?
<RumblePure> Black_HorseX: moi? just installed nvidia driver v. 190
<acidtoi> Dragnslcr: hello dude, ok, but back when i used ubuntu i used to have a .bashrc file in ~ alongside .bash_aliases so different aliases were predefined and loaded in terminal session, this didn't work in kubuntu since .bashrc file is missing!
<acidtoi> Dragnslcr: I managed to find a cool .bashrc file in the net i'm adapting now to my needs, thanks anyways =)
<RumblePure> the 3D earth desktop wallpaper for my laptop, any ideas?
<RumblePure> nvidia drivers up and running. desktop effects good too.
<mbana> y doesn't the file mananger show the preview of a video files
<ghostsan> im a ubuntu newb
<ghostsan> im having issue playing a matroska file with video lan
<ghostsan> i tried different players but it wont play right
<ghostsan> it keeps crashing or no sound on videolan
<Duskao> does anyone know how to have a second hard drive automount?
<Duskao> apon logging in, starting up.
<ghostsan> everyone afk, i think i ask question too, but no answer
<Duskao> whats your question?
<Duskao> maybe I can help
<ghostsan> [16:37] <ghostsan> im a ubuntu newb
<ghostsan> [16:38] <ghostsan> im having issue playing a matroska file with video lan
<ghostsan> [16:38] --> dedechan has joined this channel (~quassel@93.121.233.250).
<ghostsan> [16:38] <ghostsan> i tried different players but it wont play right
<ghostsan> [16:38] <ghostsan> it keeps crashing or no sound on videolan
<FloodBotK3> ghostsan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostsan> thanks
<Duskao> hmmm, not too sure.
<Duskao> You use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Duskao> does your sound and video work with anything else?
<Duskao> gaming? music?
<ghostsan> ubuntu
<ghostsan> yes, just with this particular fiel
<Duskao> ok, well you know your on the kubuntu forum eh
<ghostsan> i guess the file is bad
<ghostsan> oh
<Duskao> yeah, if it's just the single file, it's likely it is the file
<ghostsan> thanks
<Duskao> your best bet then would be VLC
#kubuntu 2011-01-24
<Roasted> How does Kubuntu 10.10 fair on standard netbook hardware? Meaning single core atom 1.6ghz etc?
<james147> Roasted: works fine on my eee pc :)
<Roasted> james147, good deal. I havent used kubuntu since kde 4.2, which was still kind of.. well let's not go there. Willing to give it another shot though :P
<james147> kde has improved ALLOT since 4.2
<Roasted> doing the liveusb thing now, just waiting for it to complete
<Roasted> yeah, but at the time so many people talked up 4.2 to be amazing, when it uh. wasn't. at all.
<Roasted> has me semi skeptical :P
<james147> Roasted: ^^ i mean when compaired to kde 4.2, 4.5 is allot better
<Roasted> is 4.5 on 10.10?
<Roasted> or are you using a PPA?
<james147> yes
<Roasted> good deal
<Roasted> 4.6 is the new guy then?
<james147> 4.6rc2 is in a ppa as well
<Roasted> ah k.
<Roasted> yeah I'm curious. I made an image backup of Ubuntu 10.10 just in case with clonezilla. Never know :P
<Roasted> since this netbook is a screw around toy I figured I would utilize it to see what other netbook distros out there fair well.
<Roasted> I just tried jolicloud but the whole cloud thing is pretty laughable in my opinion, but it was such a nice interface though.
 * james147 notes that you can install kubuntu-desktop inside ubuntu and efficivly have both on one partition
<Roasted> been there, done that
<Roasted> maaaaaaajor mess.
<Roasted> much easier to just have two independent partitions, one ubuntu, one kubuntu, that share the same home directory.
<Roasted> seems as if kubuntu has frozen in the process of booting it up in a live environment. not a good start...
<Roasted> froze again...
<Roasted> formatted the flash drive, installed kubuntu 10.10 onto flash drive again, third time attempting boot - froze again
<Roasted> such a shame I can't even try kubuntu on a netbook. IT won't fricken boot.
<Roasted> well, I tried kubuntu. you failed me again. Bye guys. :(
<isaias> hi, kubuntu 10.10 has a good Dock?
<james147> isaias: what do you mean by dock?
<isaias> like the avant windows navigator that i used to have in ubuntu
<james147> isaias: dont use ubuntu so i dont know what that is...
<bhargava> Hi can some one help use the ctags plugin that comes with kate
<bhargava> it does create the tags file but does not load the tags in the tags tab in the ctags window
<Goliath> hola
<Goliath>  i exracted a 7z archive withe right click extract here option. Can i be sure it was extracted without errors?
<rtdos> is there a way to open windows' *.url files in firefox that are located on a network drive? everytime i try to open them with firefox, firefox wants to download them.
<Ash-Fox> rtdos, I think theres a handler for that included in crossover from codeweavers
<rtdos> codeweavers?
<randomperson8356> hello?
<james147> hello randomperson8356
<randomperson8356> how do i find different networks to connect to?
<james147> wireless?
<randomperson8356> no chat networks
<randomperson8356> pretty new to irc and linux
<james147> not sure about networks :) would need to look on google for irc networks...
<randomperson8356> ok thanks
<james147> randomperson8356: /list   however will list all channels on the network
<james147> ^^
 * james147 should have started with that one
<Pomeroy> Hi guys
<james147> Hello Pomeroy
<Pomeroy> I typed "init 5" in command.exe, and it looks to me like it's broken my colour capsules or something, any ideas?
<james147> command.exe?
<Pomeroy> Somebody on 4chan told me to do it.
<Pomeroy> Maybe it was terminal.ini...I'm not exactly sure.
<james147> dont listen to anyone on 4chan...
 * james147 is disappointed in quality trolls today....
<KimLaroux> lol!
 * rtdos laughs ex-hub-er-ently
<Daskreech> rtdos: aspell?
<egossett> join ubuntu-us
<Daskreech> Never!!
<juankrlos> i need help for to limit cpu frequency in kubuntu 10.04
<Daskreech> BIOS?
<james147> juankrlos: why limit it?
<setuid> How do I stop users from being listed in kdm?
<setuid> I've tried dozens of themes, but it always shows a list, even though I've unchecked "Show list" in the KDM config screen under the "Users" tab
<juankrlos> because the temperature is  high (sometimes)
<yofel> you can use cpufreq-selector to set governor and frequency
<yofel> (needs to be done seperately for every core)
<setuid> yofel, s/separately/independently/
<yofel> er, right
<yofel> though I think cpufreq-set can also do all at once, but I never tried that
 * james147 suggest looking into getting better cooling ^^
<james147> (as well)
<yofel> won't help if it's a notebook ;) (though yes, that too if possible)
 * setuid uses a little script to overclock the fan on his Thinkpads
<james147> yofel: yeah :(  ...
<setuid> # head -2 /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<setuid> status:         enabled
<setuid> speed:          5068
<james147> yofel: still worth a look, nothing worst then underclocking your computer
<james147> (well, except maby it melting ... )
<setuid> undervolting your laptop on the other hand, has HUGE advantages
<yofel> setuid: how would you do that? (if there's no bios setting)
<setuid> yofel, I do it on all of my Thinkpads... it's straightforward
<setuid> Some info here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Pentium_M_undervolting_and_underclocking
<setuid> There's probably others for other laptop models as well (assuming Intel and/or AMD cpus, of course)
<setuid> Not sure about netbooks, ATOM processors and the link
<setuid> s/link/likes
<james147> though atoms have a decent power consumption so there is les sof an advantage :)
<setuid> Right, and that's where the other tricks come into play (disable usb wakeup, etc.)
<setuid> powertop can help there
<yofel> yeah, but you can't really underclock atoms, that's pretty much shutting them down
<setuid> underclock != undervolt
<setuid> They're very different
<yofel> I know, undervolt might be possible
<setuid> You can run your CPU at 5V, 2.4Ghz, or 3.8V, 2.4Ghz
<yofel> and powertop *is* useful
 * setuid fights with kdm, and refuses to give up 
<yofel> the kdm kcm doesn't work for that?
<setuid> it's ignoring most of what I choose for settings, they appear selected/checked or unselected/unchecked in the config, so they SHOULD be working, but they're not
<setuid> Could be an Ubuntu 11.04 buglet, one of about 3 dozen I've found and documented in the last 8 hours
<juankrlos> :) oki, cpufreq-selector
 * setuid is an idiot... why would I be looking in the 'Users' tab for user-specific configuration options, of COURSE it's in the "Convenience" tab, where it's completely unrelated... *smacks forehead* 
<setuid> woop, found a bug there too... damn
<setuid> If you pass a username and incorrect password, it recycles the login dialog, but now the username is cached there
<anihilat> hey, anyone know something how to handel with k3b wodim error while burning ISO on CD ?
<iulian> hi all
<antonio_> ciao
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have an IP camera which i can access through its' web interface and configure it to save still images when motion is detected to an ftp server etc. I have been able to get a video preview through vlc by accessing the camera's ip like this: http://192.168.1.100/videostream.cgi . The video stream is compressed in MJPEG according to vlc video properties menu. I want to save that video stream to a hd but i don't know how. Can
<naftilos76> anyone help?
<valorie> naftilos76: you might find more knowledgeable people in #videolan , which is the VLC channel
<naftilos76> valorie: thanks
<valorie> good luck!
<dennister> hey there, anyone awake?
<james147> dennister: there are many people awake
<dennister> wonderful...middle of night here and I'm frustrated like there's no tomorrow :) 2 problems: my geforce 210 card and network dying too often
<dennister> last night all of a sudden xorg didn't work, and while I did install proprietary drivers for this card once before, I can't find how to do it anymore?
<james147> dennister: run "hardware driver" (or launch jockey-kde from terminal) that is the best way to install them
<dennister> nor can I find the link I used before  by googling...
<valorie> dennister: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_210_us.html ?
<dennister> valorie: ty
<valorie> oh, sorry
<valorie> james147 is much more knowledgeable than I am
<dennister> james147: i think your advice is for a newer version than mine...I'm using hardy
<james147> why are you useing hardy?
<dennister> james147: do you have all night? long story
<james147> its almost 10am here :p
<dennister> heheh...4:48 am here, and if I start on the hardy-v-newer versions I'll never get anything else done
<james147> well, i cant help you with that version, its far to old for me to remember what it was like
<dennister> james147: k, gotcha, thx for your willingness
<dennister> anyone elseknow how do i install newer proprietary nvidia drivers for this geforce 210 card on hardy?
<dennister> 800 x 600 resolution isn't going to cut it here
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> anyone know how to actually run the nvidia....run file?
<james147> ./nameoffile.run
<james147> ^^ might need sudo
<james147> probally does
 * james147 also think you have to stop X first
<dennister> yes...to install anything
<dennister> that's right...now it's coming back to me...I think
<dennister> bbs
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> small problem: when logging in, the plasma desktop waits for my kwallet password to display the desktop. I think it appeared after an update..
<chiiiiiz> Before, I only needed the kwallet password for Kontact or Amarok...
<chiiiiiz> any idea?
<james147> chiiiiiz: do you have any widgets taht might store a password?
<chiiiiiz> Hi, James14
<rork> chiiiiiz: any drives automatically mounting?
<chiiiiiz> I have on the desktop the Trash, a widget that displays the free space available for my mount points and disks, the Google Translator, the Plasmacon terminal, and 2 folderviews
<chiiiiiz> Yes, I modified my fstab a long time ago, long before the problem appeared...
<chiiiiiz> Everytyhing was configured like it is now long before this problem appeared...
<chiiiiiz> some network mountpoints use the cifs filesystem, since the folder to be mounted are on a W2003 Server machine.
<chiiiiiz> On the right click on Plasma there is a command I do not understand... Between "Execute a command" and "lock/unlock the plamoids"... In french it is called "Agencements", arrangements in english
<chiiiiiz> I have 3 of them, not named... that I do not know about... maybe this locks Plasma somewhere... Where can I remove them, what is their use?
<valorie> chiiiiiz: maybe those are the Activities?
<valorie> that's new, you can organize your different desktops into different activities
<chiiiiiz> I guess so. What is their use? I never used them, but I may have browsed into them, and changed things that require the password.
<valorie> News is the only one that comes to mind
<chiiiiiz> I have 3 of them... but I do not see the use. How can I remove them?
<valorie> so you could group activities that you normally do, all together
<valorie> I just ignore them, until i put them to use
<valorie> how are they in the way of anything?
<chiiiiiz> I must add, I am most used to work under Gnome... KDE is quite recen,t for me...
<valorie> sorry, I don't know anything about gnome
<chiiiiiz> Sorry, I did not understand your last post?
<valorie> drives me nuts to have to work in it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> why get rid of them? what harm are they doing?
<hammer> anyone who nows a console tool to display current joystick positions!?
<chiiiiiz> No, that okay, just to add that KDE is not my cup of tea so far... lost of things I still do not know about it...
<valorie> it isn't for everyone, that's true
<valorie> everyone should use what they like
<chiiiiiz> ah, I thought maybe these"Activities" require a kwallet password... and explain the fact that I have this password asked before Plasma starts, which recent... and annoying
<valorie> no, I don't think so
<valorie> they might be lockable, such as a Business activity, which you would want passworded
<valorie> or Banking
<chiiiiiz> and so thought I may have to erase them in order to retrieve my former desktop conf... and no password before I start Kontact or Amarok
<valorie> well, the reason you want a pw for Amarok is to access the web services
<valorie> such as Last.fm, Magnatunes, etc.
<valorie> if you don't use any web services, then you need no pw
<chiiiiiz> agreed... I use them, and a mysql database also.
<valorie> oh, an external db?
<valorie> then yes, you have to give a PW one way or another
<valorie> I prefer kwallet, since it's just once instead of over and over
<chiiiiiz> I understand that Amarok, or Kontact may need the Kwallet passwd, but I still do not see why Plasma required it... Thanks anyway
<valorie> chiiiiiz: it isn't that plasma requires it, but security
<valorie> I believe you can set up your login to be without password, although I don't know how to do that
<valorie> and since I have a laptop, I wouldn't do it
<valorie> but that's up to you
<JohnFlux> I did a normal apt-get upgrade   and now I have screen corruption etc
<JohnFlux> It's mostly minor, but for example the colors in the toolbox thing in the bottom right are all wrong
<chiiiiiz> understood... but I won't. THanks
<iulian_> maybe something on sytem settings there you can change password and other options
<davour> I have a problem adding contacts to my address book in kmail, since I have more than one std.vcf file. Akonadi tray applet say so, kmail say so. Looking in the .kde/share/apps/kabc  I claim it isn't so. Any idea how to make all parts agree?
<ecinx> how do i play an AVI file from the web?
<ecinx> http://cslibrary.stanford.edu/104/
<mndo> ecinx, mplayer http://www.cs.stanford.edu/cslibrary/PointerFunPreview.avi
<ecinx> ok, thanks.. how do i pause apt-get dist-upgrade so i can download mplayer?
<ecinx> is it safe to do ctrl -c?
<t3rminat0r> how may I copy an already pre-configured eclipse from one other box to my machine?
<t3rminat0r> [it came already with a distribution]
<davour> ecinx: You wait
<ecinx> ok
<mndo> ecinx, unless you're still downloading it's better to wait
<mndo> ecinx, but you don't really need mplayer, you can use kaffeine or totem or whatever media player you use
<ecinx> it opened with totem but no video, like a codec issue i guess
<mndo> ecinx, you can use vlc or do an apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ecinx> thanks mndo, i have to go now
<mndo> ecinx, sure, no problem
<metRo_> hi
<metRo_> with the last update
<metRo_> my device notifier never stop showing networks folders
<metRo_> how can i stop it!?
<metRo_> anyone?!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dsemblano> Hi folks, anyone has experienced all maximized windows go bellow the panel? Behave like Visibility - Windows go bellow. Using KDE 4.6 RC2
<dsemblano> if so, is there any workaround?
<pucko-``> why are mounted disks added as /media/disk-1 instead of /media/<label> ? this is very confusing when I occasionaly access different disks in different order. Anyone know how to change this behavior?
<stealthc> is there a way to probe for the mount folder generically in linux?
<stealthc> I need something cleaner than this: sudo blkid -o list | awk "/SubWeb/"' { print $4 }' | cut -d'/' -f2
<pucko-> good question.
<Kolia> anyone knows if it's possible to set a picture as desktop background from gwenview?
<BluesKaj> Kolia, open desktop settings by right clicking on the desktop and choosing it in the dialog box then plasma desktop settings will open, then choose the open tab , then choose the path to the file you want
<Kolia> BluesKaj: thanks, I know this way, but i wonder about doing it from gwenview
<Kolia> BluesKaj: usecase: i'm watching a nice diaporama and suddenly find a good pic and want to use it as background
<Kolia> (and too lazy to minimize, check the name of pic, open the dialo from desktop..) :)
<BluesKaj> gwenview is merely the vehicle to open those files
<Kolia> a right-click on a pic from gwenview slideshow -> set as background picture would be nice for me though :p
<bullium_> Running kubuntu 10.04 and the panel crashed but I still have programs running and can issue an ALT+F2 to run apps and have a terminal open. How can I start the panel back up without restarting X?
<Kolia> bullium_: try plasma-desktop from krunner
<bullium_> Kolia: awesome! that did it...I've been using gnome to long :)
<Kolia> bullium_: :))
<bullium_> Kolia: KDE simply handles multiple monitors better than gnome right now; not to mention it's prettier and works well with docky :)
<Kolia> really? you find it better with multiple monitors?
<BluesKaj> gnome is ok , but they are having transition to gnome 3 probs due to a lack of attention to the the existing desktop's probs
<Kolia> i've been happy with it but only because of the nvidia tool to handle the screen settings. I found the handling of multiple screens in KDE generally tricky.
<Kolia> but maybe it changed lately
<BluesKaj> gnome works better with some graphics cards than others , kde seems to work better with nvidia than ati atm
<Kolia> yeah that's what i found, but even with nvidia, the native kde tool for monitor settings didn't work well
<Kolia> (for me)
<bullium_> Kolia: well I used the nvidia tool for in gnome...but I decided to try KDE by installing the kde4-destkop package. So maybe some of my nvidia configs bleed over, but I was able to do more with multiple monitors with kcmshell4
<BluesKaj> well. rather than multiple monitors i just use my plasma tv as a monitor
<Kolia> good news then
<Kolia> BluesKaj: resolution is ok?
<BluesKaj> this pc is our media server as well
<BluesKaj> nvidia dvi to hdmi
<bullium_> Kolia: thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> Kolia, yes, 1920x1080
<Kolia> bullium_: np
<Kolia> BluesKaj: how big is the screen?
<BluesKaj> not too large , 42"
<Kolia> lol
<BluesKaj> I'm about 3M away from the scrn, the fonts have to be above 12 or so ...chromium browser toolbar and bookmark fonts don't link to kde settings tho, so I'm forced to use FF
<BluesKaj> using wireless KG and mouse from my easychair
<BluesKaj> er KB
<Kolia> BluesKaj: stop, i hate you already
<Kolia> i'm sitting on a nice chair, but in front of a netbook
<Kolia> :p
<BluesKaj> well, I'm an old retired guy ,
<JohnFlux> I have drawing corruption..  was there a recent update that caused this?
<jhohn> There was a xorg update recently
<vinmail> hi
<pulaski> Hello, I have an amd64 box on which I run kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.95. The default amarok package is 2.3.90. When I run amarok it does not recognize and will not play an audio cd from my drive. Has anyone else had this experience and offer a comment?
<Peace-> :)
<kurumin> #amapá
<kurumin> ola td bem com vcs
<dsemblano> <kurumin> vc é do amapá é?
<Mamarok> !en | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntu_> hi , can tell me somone who i can use divx webstreams in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<ubuntu_> hello somone here ?
<ubuntu_> huhu
<Peace-> ubuntu_:
<ubuntu_> hi
<Peace-> what did you mean ?
<Peace-> webstrem ?
<ubuntu_> yes divx webstream
<Peace-> which browser?
<ubuntu_> firefox
<Peace-> i guess you have to install mozzilla-mplayer
<ubuntu_> yes but , no plugins like ffmpeg ,
<Peace-> ubuntu_: wait a moment i fnd out the packages
<ubuntu_> do i need this plugins ?
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Peace-> ubuntu_: have you medibuntu ?
<ubuntu_> i don know this , i have kubunto 10.10
<ubuntu_> 64 bit
<Peace-> ubuntu_: medibuntu are repository for codecs...
<Peace-> without that the most of videos doesn't work well because you have not all codecs...
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubuntu_> yes thats my problem , i think i schould install this
<Peace-> ubuntu_: so read the documentation about medibuntu
<Peace-> ubuntu_: basically you have to copy and paste two command line
<Peace-> on konsole
<ubuntu_> yes i do this
<ubuntu_> do you know the commands ?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repository
<ubuntu_> i have installed the mplayer for firefox , but i think the player dosent find the divx codec
<Peace-> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Peace-> sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<ubuntu_> ok i will read it , thanks for your quick help , sorry for the bad englisch iam german
<ubuntu_> :-)
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ... so
<Peace-> !de | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DarthFrog> Peace-: Geshundheit!
<Peace-> DarthFrog: lol
<ubuntu_> Dankeschön
<Peace-> DarthFrog: xD nope man i am italian
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  I was making a joke about your wget gibberish. :-)
<ubuntu_> in the worldwar we was friends :-)
<Peace-> i didn't like remember that...
<ubuntu_> yes its better
<Peace-> stupid wars for stupid peple
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  In English, we say that after someone sneezes. :-)
<Peace-> DarthFrog: i know something about german language
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntu_> an what you know ??
<Peace-> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: please see above
<ubuntu_> i have seen , i am a irc noob
<ubuntu_> ok i musste reboot see you later thx
<bhargava> Hi can someone help me installing themes in kubuntu
<james147> bhargava: themes for what?
<bhargava> Is there a theme manager where I can just browse for themes and install what I like
<bhargava> desktop themes
<james147> bhargava: easiest way is to: System settings > workspace appearence > Desktop themes > Get new themes
<bhargava> @james147: there is no workspace appearence option in the system settings, only appearence and there is no desktop themes option in that (Using kubuntu 10.04)
<james147> bhargava: what version of kubuntu/kde?
<bhargava> @james147: using kubuntu 10.04
 * james147 cant remember what system settings looked like back then.... tis so old now
<bhargava> @james147: kde version is 4.4.5 Qt: 4.6.2
<james147> bhargava: well ^^ as far as i can remember the dialog is about the same in 4.4, though I have no clue where it is in that version :)
<bhargava> @james147: Thanks for your time. I'll look for it
<james147> although, if i recall... it dident work as well in the past, 4.5, and 4.6 had it working much better, you might want to consider upgrading (there are many other bug fixes and they are much more responsive as well)
<bhargava> @james147: Sure, but for now I'll look around a bit for the option, look if it works and then install the new versions if required. The bugs have not bothered me till now so...
<james147> its not only bugs, but i found 4.5 much more resposive, and so nicer to use in general
<bhargava> james147: Oh is that then I would definitely give it a try
<Peace-> james147: to me 4.5 nope
<Peace-> james147: 4.4.2 for me was the best
<Peace-> speed i mean
<james147> Peace-: heh, each version just keeps getting faster for me :S
<james147> Peace-: how much ram do you ahve?
 * BluesKaj can't tell the diff , kde 4 has been fast for me perios :)
<BluesKaj> er period
 * DarthFrog even liked KDE 4.0. :-)
<Peace-> james147: 1 gb
<Peace-> james147: xD yea shame on me
<james147> :) 1gig should be enough, though i tend to have at leat 2,
<james147> Peace-: what graphics card?
<Peace-> hahaha intel 945gm
<Peace-> shame on me 2 xD
<james147> :d my net books has that one... or a similar one... cant remember the numebrs, and it runs fine :D
<Peace-> yea infact it runs fine
 * Peace- on 11.04 no :(
<james147> :D ... thats what you get on alpha though
<Peace-> xD
<james147> ^^ the installer crashed for me the last time i tryed it (in a vm though)
 * Peace- (use alternate always)
<YuraDoc> Hello. I go one pb. After some work in kununtu I got grub rescue
<YuraDoc> and message "grub rescue"
<YuraDoc> what i need to do to get in Xes again
<james147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<YuraDoc> I launch kubuntu through wmware
<YuraDoc> is it possible to restore?
<YuraDoc> i had set set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub
<YuraDoc> then insmod (hdX,Y)/boot/grub/linux.mod
<YuraDoc> it wrote me no such disk
<moussa> slt
<moussa> aidez moi
<moussa> jariv pa a telecharger chrome sur kubuntu
<genii-around> !fr | moussa
<ubottu> moussa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<moussa> merci
<moussa> bonsoir
<moussa> where can i download chrom for kubuntu
<moussa> ?
<james147> moussa: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<DarthFrog> moussa:  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Snowhog> moussa: Or http://distrowatch.com/
<james147> heh
<moussa> !
<jsaw> hi
<james147> hello jsaw
<jsaw> hi james147 :)
<jsaw> I'm lost once again: I'd like to file a bug report on launchpad about the pager behavior, package is plasma-desktop, but does not seem to exist...????
<jsaw> james147: thanks for the pointer.  I ended up in #kontact and got some quite useful hints
<james147> jsaw: why not https://bugs.kde.org/ ?
<jsaw> hmmm, ...
<jsaw> james147: I'm still used to my work style when I was working on the T2-Project...
<james147> btw, whats wrong with its behaviour?
<jsaw> james147: (ppl informed me about problems with the packages I maintained, then, I contacted the devs...)
<jsaw> pager doesn't like '1 row', it displays it correctly as one row, but key bindings (Next/Prev) do not
<jsaw> for shortcuts it behaves as n rows, where n is the number of virtual desktops...
<jsaw> (to be more exact, it works when changing the configuration, but after next start this '1 versus n rows' appears)
<bhargava> james147: do I compile kde 4.5/4.6 from source or is it available in the repositories
<bhargava> does someone use kate for C development here
<james147> bhargava: on 10.04 its avaible in the backs ports repo (if i remember correctly) "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"  (kde 4.5 that is)
<james147> bhargava: 4.6rc wont be added to 10.04, but is in the beta ppa for 10.10
 * james147 suggest upgrading to 10.10 ...
<bhargava> james147: I just read somewhere that backports usually have software still in test state.... So does it cause any problems
<james147> backports has stable programs of a newer major version, beta has prerelease software in it
<FloridaGuy> i right click on a panel icon...click icon settings....change the icon...to want i want...but it dosent change
<moses> what program does KDE use to config networks?
<james147> moses: "network-manager"   << you can control it through the network managment widget
<FloridaGuy> moses: system settings.... and you will see network settings in there
<moses> it didnt open
<moses> im trying to run it from the CLI
<moses> any ideas
<bhargava> james147: Thanks for the answer. Also where can I get info regarding the kate editor. I have a problem using the CTags plugin that came along with Kate editor.
<james147> moses: there was a commandline version, but as far as i know it required X anyway ... :p
<moses> i have x installed
<moses> im just trying to run it so it pops up
<james147> moses: pops up?
<moses> yea like on my blank desktop
<james147> bhargava: you could try assking in #kde
<james147> moses: if you have plasma-desktop running, then add the entwork managemnt widget to the deskop or panel
<Rioting_Pacifist> do word documents support a <hr> or what is the best way to put lines into a text document (i'm using abiword but can switch to libre/etc if required)
<moses> i cant
<moses> i can only run the programs
<moses> whats the widgit program name?
<FloridaGuy> moses: the wiget is on your panel
<moses> i have a different wm running
<james147> moses: alt+f2: Network managment    i think will launch the widget in a window... though i think it might only work with kde 4.6 or possibally 4.5
<FloridaGuy> mine looks like a network cable plug
<moses> hmm
<james147> moses: do you have plasma-desktop running?
<moses> nope different WM
<moses> but i want to run KDE stuff
<james147> moses: its not a window manager...
<moses> basically all i have is a black background and a terminal open
<FloridaGuy> alt f2 brings up run screen or search witch ever it is
<james147> why are you not running plasma-desktop? and if you dont want to then i suggest using the gnome applet (nm-applet)
<yofel> or knetworkmanager (install network-manager-kde)
<yofel> but I think both knm and nm-applet require some kind of panel running (or systray/notification area rather)
<moses> hmmm
<moses> so theres no straight up program?
<yofel> moses: you can always use wpa_supplicant from the command line for wireless connections
<yofel> read the documentation on how to use it
<Darothane> hey guys, I'm trying to get java installed under ubuntu 10.04 x64 but i can't find the package name anywhere to install, can anyone help?
<james147> openjdk-jre  i think
<Darothane> couldn't find it :(
<Darothane> thanks for trying though
<yofel> Darothane: openjdk-6-jre
<yofel> Darothane: and icedtea6-plugin for the webbrowser plugin
 * Darothane loves yofel
<komputes> Where does kmail store its contacts?
<Snowhog> komputes: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<komputes> Snowhog: before nepomuk and the database thing. Just looking where in my home dir kmail is looking/storing the contacts
<Snowhog> komputes: ~/.local/share/contacts/
<komputes> Snowhog: cheers
<komputes> Snowhog: nope, anywhere else you can think of?
<komputes> i see an akonadi folder in share, don't see a contacts folder in my backup which was before nepomuk tried to update it
<komputes> btw, kaddressbook cant see the contacts but kmail can
<komputes> Snowhog: my backup is from 8.04, where were contacts located back then?
<Snowhog> komputes: Open Kmail. Click on Contacts. In the pane that shows the contacts, right-click on the folder and click on folder properties.
<komputes> ~/.strigi/clucene_8o2.cfs is about 34MB this may be it...
<komputes> ok i will so as you say
<komputes> Snowhog: Click on Contacts <- don't see this, I have to write an email and click "Select..."
<komputes> Snowhog: opening kaddressbook is buggy - show no contacts at all, but all my contacts can be seen in the "Select..." window
<Snowhog> komputes:  $HOME/Mail contains your actual mail messages. $HOME/.kde/share/config/kmailrc and $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ contain your KMail account and filter information. $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf contains the addressbook entries.
<komputes> Snowhog: looking, fingers crossed
<komputes> Snowhog: thanks, I think they have been found. Lifesaver that's what you are!
<komputes> heres lots of 'em
<komputes> theres*
<Snowhog> komputes: :)
<PasNox> hello i'm looking for how i can use squashfs with lzma support in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<PasNox> any idea ?
<PasNox> it seem squashfs tools of kubuntu only has zlib support
<nicklas_> hello
<james147> Hello nicklas_
<nicklas_> you know if there is some way to get pulse in wine? not the oss way
<james147> try asking #winehq
<nicklas_> ty, done that
<nicklas_> will kde 4.6 hit the kubuntu updates repos or backports when its released in 2 days?
<yofel> in backports
<nicklas_> hm ok, then i will probably have to reconfigure alot
<nicklas_> there are alot of new functions, phew
<nicklas_> like kwallet will be removed in favor for some other app, dont remember the name
<nicklas_> ive just gotten it as i want, have to empty my home and reconfigure again, argh
 * james147 dident think kwallet was being replaced in 4.6...
<nicklas_> james147: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.6-beta1.php/ and http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Feature_Plan
<nicklas_> ksecretserviced
<yofel> hm, I don't think that made it for 4.6 - or I didn't notice it
<Spaztic_One> should kubuntu be running a little sluggishly on a 2 ghz dual core with 3 gb of ram?
<james147> nicklas_: no mention of it in the first one
<james147> and the second still says in progress, suggesting it wont make it
<nicklas_> james147: yeah, your probably right
<james147> ^^ also i still seem to ahve kwallet, on the rc2
<nicklas_> james147: ok
<yofel> Spaztic_One: define 'sluggish' - is it still sluggish without compositing on?
<james147> although, that means it will probally be ready and polished for 4.7 :D
<yofel> I have kwallet too 4.6.0
 * james147 is looking forward to seeing if the new system will be better then kwallet though :D
<nicklas_> how can you be running 4.6.0 when its not released?
<james147> ^^ when it finaly comes
<james147> nicklas_: rc2
<Spaztic_One> yofel: Don't know what compositing is. Gnome (ubuntu) runs fine though.
<james147> its in the beta repos
<yofel> nicklas_: I'm a packager, so I already have the tars
<james147> (if i remember correctly)
<yofel> Spaztic_One: go to systemsettings -> desktop effects and turn them off
<Spaztic_One> yofel: one moment, switching back to kde
<nicklas_> but composoting shouldnt be sluggish with those specs that he has?
<yofel> depends on graphics card / driver in that case
<james147> ^^ could be if the processing is done on the cpu
<nicklas_> yeah
<yofel> but 'sluggissh' is very vagure
<nicklas_> what card do you have spaz ?
<yofel> *vague
<james147> yeah ^^ and very subjective
<james147> he quit
<nicklas_> ah, have join/leave and status change deactivated
<bartek> hej
<nicklas_> bartek: swedish?
<yofel> polish from the hostmask
<bartek> pl
<nicklas_> hej is swedish for hi
<yofel> good to know ^
<yofel> ^^
<Spaztic_One> yofel: Hey, back, and I checked. Compositing is off.
#kubuntu 2011-01-25
<yofel> ok, what graphics card / driver do you have?
<Spaztic_One> integrated; running a laptop
<nicklas_> Spaztic_One: have you checked if there are any drivers you can install?
<yofel> press alt+f2 -> run konsole -> post what 'lspci | grep VGA' returns
<Spaztic_One> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<nicklas_> doesnt he need the drivers for that?
<Spaztic_One> nicklas_: Yeah, have checked several times and never found any drivers
<Spaztic_One> even on a fresh install
<yofel> nope, intel ones should work out of the box
<yofel> but I don't know much about these knew cards that come with the iX cpus
<Spaztic_One> ix cpus?
<yofel> Spaztic_One: what does it say when you try to enable compositing?
<nicklas_> i think there are drivers for some intel cards, or am i wrong?
<yofel> i3 / i5 ..
<Snowhog> Spaztic_One: In Desktop Effects > Advanced, check the Disable functionality checks.
<yofel> nicklas_: not that I know of, xserver-xorg-video-intel supports pretty much all, and comes with native openGL support
<Spaztic_One> when I click it it says that it was disabled by a different program and to use a shortcut. clicking it again, and it enabled it.
<scutum> Anyone can help me out with a good anti keyloggers/viruses/worms ware
<nicklas_> yofel: hm, then maybe its better not to have ati or nvidia at all
<yofel> depends, I have both intel and nvidia, intel works fine and nvidia with proprietary drivers works as fine
<Snowhog> scutum: You're running Linux. The probability that you are/will be affecte by such is almost zero.
<scutum> yes, but there is a hacker
<Spaztic_One> Also, I have a question... its very curious, but whenever google chrome, firefox, or even the display manager refreshes the entire screen (such as entering a fullscreen mode or exiting it) , I see my background image from gnome. Why does this happen?
<scutum> and Im on his target
<james147> scutum: best antivirus on linux is common sense ^^
<nicklas_> scutum: firewall?
<scutum> is rkhunter or clamav a good chice?
<nicklas_> i dont use a software firewall, never had any problems, but i might be stupid
<scutum> nicklas_, something very complete
<james147> nicklas_: most people are behind a router, which acts as a firewall... so most of the time one isent needed
<Spaztic_One> I have a router firewall and firestarter on my linux laptop for when I'm on a public wifi location
<yofel> never heard of the first, but I know that clamav does get regular updates in ubuntu, so It should be good
<nicklas_> james147: dont think the firewall is activated in our router though :-S
<james147> scutum: you really dont need av software.... as long as your not in the habbit of running anyold software you find on the internet
<nicklas_> james147: maybe i should do that :-P
<Snowhog> Spaztic_One: Get in the habit, if you feel you are being targeted, of changing your user login password. Make it a strong one. Unless this hacker gains access to your password, you are okay.
<Spaztic_One> Snowhog: Nah, I'm fine, but you never know.
<scutum> james147, there is a hacker that Im on his target
<scutum> if a big time hacker
<Snowhog> Spaztic_One: In *buntu, the root account is disabled - that's why sudo/kdesudo is present. If you haven't activated the root account, then you are in control. If you ever are prompted for the root password, and you didn't initiate it, DON'T TYPE IT.
<james147> then automated software wont protect you much ^^ espically not av software... best to actualy learn about security and protect your self properly
<james147> ^^ and NEVER run software you dont trust
<james147> :)
<Spaztic_One> Snowhog: I know. Thats like running a program you didn't download and you don't know how it got there.
<Snowhog> Or take advise from strangers (oh, wait...) :)
<Spaztic_One> Nah, everyone on IRC is a good person. xD
<james147> ^^ except the trolls
<Spaztic_One> So, why does kubuntu lock up about half the time when I tell it to suspend to ram?
<james147> because suspend to ram is dodgy with some hardware
<Snowhog> Spaztic_One: Configuration/Hardware issues.
<Spaztic_One> It works fine 100% of the time with gnome
<james147> hmm
<Snowhog> Spaztic_One: Then that nails it to KDE specific libraries.
<james147> Spaztic_One: what happens if you syspend manually?
<scutum> how can I protect my gf computer that is using kubuntu from keyloggers/viruses/worms
<Spaztic_One> thats actually what causes it to hang. only about 10% of the time that I close my laptop does it actually do anything other than lock the screen.
<james147> scutum: best way is to not download anything you dont trust... other then that linux wont easaly get infected
<scutum> Im not concerned about downloads
<scutum> Im concerned about hackers
 * james147 has been running linux for about 4 years without and antivirus and not had a single problem with malware
 * Snowhog has been running linux since 2007 and I can claim the same.
<james147> scutum: then read up on security... linux is already fairly secure, its only real weakness is user stupidity
<james147> scutum: there is no program you can get that will protect you agenst hacker attempts... you need knowledge about what you are doing isnt opening up your computer to a vunrability
<maco> scutum: there's no bulletproof defence against a determined adversary, but keeping your system up to date with all its patches will knock out the easy stuff they'd try. if they know of vulnerabilities that nobody else does (and so cant be fixed yet) though... well, don't run any services on external ports (this is default) so they cant reach the software to exploit
<steve343> i went from 10.04 to 10.10. rekonq has the single bar for both addy and search, so i want to stick with konqueror until rekonq has the option to split them. however, when i upgraded even konqueror now only one bar. how do i change it back?
<james147> check out the toolbar menus ^^ you can probally add it back that way
<nicklas_> maybe the search bar plugin has been uninstalled
<james147> though i have never seen the point in the second bar ^^ the main one does everything the secondary one does and more :p
<steve343> the search bar option isnt in the toolkit.
<nicklas_> steve343: then it has probably been installed
<nicklas_> konqueror-plugin-searchbar is the package name
<nicklas_> steve343:
<steve343> nicklas_: just the location bar. there is no search bar alteranative available. :(
<nicklas_> steve343: as i was saying, check and see if it has been removed (kpackagekit)
<steve343> nicklas_: k
<nicklas_> sleep time, gn
<steve343> nicklas_: thanx that did it
<nicklas_> steve343: yw
<steve343> i really like rekonq but i cant stand having one bar do the job of two or three things. in my mind if i know where something is, i want to be able to go to it without typing in magic words, or vice versa if searching for something.
<james147> steve343: i find that the one bar is enough and less effort then having two, if you type an address it takes you  there, is you type a random phrase it will search google (or what ever you want) and you can search other sites without having to clcik and change the provider :p
<james147> but o well, guess its a personal prefence
<elitedev> hey all, how do i change the video driver in kde4? i dont see an xorg.conf anywhere
<elitedev> i want to try and install the nvidia-96 drjv
<elitedev> driver because the new ones run slower than the default driver
<james147> elitedev: create one... Xorg no longer requires an xorg.conf but will use it if one is present
<elitedev> alright, so to use the nvidia driver i just add that section and i wont have to worry about input devices and stuff, xorg will still handle that? or does it have to be a complete conf file?
<Snowhog> elitedev: K > System > Additional Drivers is supposed to check and see if you have proprietary hardware and install the drivers for them.
<elitedev> i have went there, only shows nvidia 173 and current. both of those drivers are slow and automatically kde disables desktop effects for performance reasons
<yofel> elitedev: try to install updates, a update for nvidia-96 was published recently
<yofel> (so you can actually use it by default)
<elitedev> i have downloaded the packages and the update, i just dont know how to enable it.
<elitedev> i lied
<elitedev> its showing in jockey now
<elitedev> well ill give it a go and see if i have better luck with this one
<elitedev> eh no luck, wouldnt even start. had to go to recovery mode to remove xorg.conf. does anyone know why else nvidia-current is slower than the default driver?
<yofel> depends, I do have noticed that nouveau is faster at 2D rendering than the nvidia driver, but since that supports neither 3D stable nor vdpau I stick to nvidia-current
<elitedev> nouveau is the default driver kde4 uses?
<elitedev> im looking at it now as an option, but i might already be using it
<yofel> nouveau is the default driver ubuntu uses for the last few releases
<yofel> nv is unused
 * james147 notes that kde is the desktop interface that kubuntu uses... :)
<elitedev> haha yeah i know.
<elitedev> linux isnt the problem for me, its this damn nvidia driver lol
<elitedev> i just dont understand what the problem could be, ive read almost everything i can find and tried so many fixes but no joy at all.
<elitedev> i mean even my netbook with intel gfx had no problem with compiz and all the effects, there is no reason i should have any problems on this notebook, even though it is a few years old.
<FloridaGuy> whats going to be actaul different in the desktop kernel and server kernel
<yofel> I think the latency settings are a bit different, and a different I/O scheduler is used. Probably more
<moses> what pdf viewer does xubuntu come with?
<yofel> moses: evince
<nicklas_> anyone here?
<moses> yo
<nicklas_> wazup?
<nicklas_> moses: what client do you use?
<moses> client?
<moses> for which service?
<nicklas_> moses: irc, sorry
<moses> xchat
<nicklas_> moses: in kde? hmm
<moses> no
<moses> in windowd
<moses> windows
<nicklas_> moses: what are you doing here then? :-P
<moses> i have a laptop over here with debian on it
<moses> i use irssi on it
<nicklas_> moses: ok
<nicklas_> moses: i use konversation, i want transparent chat window, but cant get that :-S
<moses> irssi with a transparent konsole will do that
<james147> nicklas_:  you can make the entire window transparent
<yofel> nicklas_: every window in kde4 has an 'opacity' setting
<nicklas_> moses: :-P
<nicklas_> i know, but dont want the entire window transparent :-P
<nicklas_> want just the chat area transparent, like in xchat or xchat-gnome :-P
<ChessTeach> hi
<ChessTeach> any SQL gurus online?
<ChessTeach> anyone online?
<Daskreech> tried #sql ?
<Daskreech> or #mysql ?
<ChessTeach> i did
<ChessTeach> i can't talk in there
<ChessTeach> i need to register my nick i think, i am looking into it
<ChessTeach> a little new to irce
<ChessTeach> *irc
<ChessTeach> how do you register your nick?
<ChessTeach> no one is chatty i see
<ChessTeach> i think i found it
<Daskreech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eee> hello, i'm using kubuntu 10.10. could you please tell me the command to do as same as "reload" in synaptic manager?
<eee> I couldn't see an option to update apt-cache after editing source.lst
<Daskreech> eee: Kpackagekit?
<eee> Daskreech: I couldn't see an option :(
<Daskreech> Software Updates should allow you to Check for updates
<eee> Daskreech: I'm sorry, using slow net. May i update the package list alone?
<Daskreech> That should just update the package list
<eee> ok
<eee> is #apt-get update same?
<Daskreech> Yes it is
<eee> Thanks.
<iulian_> uh finnaly got it to work
<Daskreech> iulian_: Hooray?
<tom__> hello
<tom__> i need help with my display
<xman> hi
<xman> i installed american army
<xman> end the game sound not work
<xman> can you help me please (maybe someone hava aa game)
<xman> please
<xman> ??????????????
<xman> ????????????
<bajk-tragbar> is there a setting for a touchpad's virtual click sensitiveness?
<bajk-tragbar> sometimes I find myself tipping on the touchbad to trigger a click but nothing happens
<rork> bajk-tragbar: you can set the touch sensitivity in System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Touchpad (might be renamed slightly in 10.10)
<bajk-tragbar> rork: no touchpad found it says
<bajk-tragbar> and I needed to apply a patch which immitates a ps/2 mouse otherwise the scroll thing wouldnt work
<rork> I'm sorry but I have no further experience with trouble shooting touchpads? Which brand/type is it? Maybe someone else can help you with it.
<liljim_> #ubuntu channels
<cyberbob> hi all
<cyberbob> I have some e-books in pdf format which i want to listen is it possible to listen using some app. ?
<liljim> Anybody knows some good channels?
<marcusdavidus> hewy i got an question
<marcusdavidus> what program to use to change look of kwin buttons?
<marcusdavidus> so any one here?
<marcusdavidus> so any help with kwin?
<dsemblano> <marcusdavidus> You can go to System Settings - Workspace Appearance
<dsemblano> <marcusdavidus> or Application Appearance
<marcusdavidus> not rlt
<marcusdavidus> i knwo how to change to another
<marcusdavidus> but i want to modyfi already finished kwin title bar look
<marcusdavidus> so to actuall i want to put new button look
<iulian_>  
<iulian_> <iulian_>
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<iulian_> hey
<liljim> hi
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> help me make my mic work
<Goliath> my audio card has line in and mic jacks
<Goliath> i connect my mic but i cant record
<BluesKaj> Goliath, open alsamixer and make sue nothing is muted , use the M key , and turn the ctrls up to 80% or more
<Goliath> i did
<Goliath> which input source to choose?
<Goliath> it has front mic, mic and line in options
<BluesKaj> Goliath, , a mic input is meant for mics (more gain) . If you'r using an analog line level source then line in would be the input
<marcusdavidus> hey guys how to remove ubuntu-desktop ? cuz removing just this package is removing dummy . its posible to clean your kubuntu from ubuntu if u started from ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<marcusdavidus> ty
<pulaski> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> marcusdavidus, try , sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop-environment
<marcusdavidus> and last question how to change theme for root programs withoptu eneabling root acount ? so i want to get same theme on sudo programs
<Goliath> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> or sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop-environment
<Goliath> i did arecord -l
<Goliath> how can i know which one is mic?
<Goliath> or line in
<Goliath> [danae@MidnightPC ~]$ arecord -l
<Goliath> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<Goliath> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<Goliath>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Goliath>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBotK3> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Goliath> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 2: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<Goliath> sorry for that
<Goliath> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Goliath, look at you pc, the mic inputs are labelled
<BluesKaj> your pc
<Goliath> yes but which device is the line in from those?
<Goliath> device 0 or 2
<BluesKaj> line in is usually the green input
<marcusdavidus> Tm_T:  i got ubuntu 10.10 sadly no instructions there  anyway nvm i can get thius damn gnome afterall
<Tm_T> ..same instructions work...
<BluesKaj> if there's 2 line ins turn them both up :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: atleast here green is for earphones and pink is for mic
<basy> hi. all
<Goliath> BluesKaj: hey
<pulaski> I run kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.95 on an amd64. I've been forced to reset my X configuration to the default screen resolution of 1280 x 720.  This is much too big. I think I need to change the resolution in the X config file. I looked in /etc/X11 but I don't really know what I'm looking for. Does anyone know what the X config file is called and where it's located?
<Goliath> BluesKaj: i get devices 0 and 2
<Goliath> how can i find which one is mic and which linein?
<basy> I am looking for web based mp3 player, something like amarok+webarok, Is there any solution? I am can be some console mp3 player  with apache web frontend, any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> Goliath, the best thing to do is just try the inputs
<Goliath> BluesKaj: should i choose alsa or jack
<Goliath> drivers?
<BluesKaj> alsa
<BluesKaj> in system settings/ media /music
<Goliath> also in alsamixer it says input source 1 and 2
<BluesKaj> look Goliath , just try them
<BluesKaj> turn them both up
<Goliath> BluesKaj: how can i turn up both
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer ,in the terminal with the arrow keys
 * BluesKaj takes a break to gather some patience
<Goliath> BluesKaj: it says mic, front mic, line in
<Goliath> it stupid i cant enable them all
<Goliath> and have to  choose
<BluesKaj> one at a time
<Goliath> BluesKaj: does the backend play any part in system settings?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Goliath> i use vlc
<Goliath> should i use xine backend?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Goliath> i am talking about phonon backend
<Goliath> so maybe it doesnt work cause of the backend?
<BluesKaj> is pulseaudio installed ?
<Goliath> no
<Goliath> BluesKaj: i have removed pulse
<marcusdavidus> any one knows good plasmaoid with  net/pppo +_cpu core1/2/ +cpu temp +nvidia params ? i use to use conky  but not work to well with kde
<BluesKaj> Goliath, there isn't much more I can help you with, you have to try to fix it by experimenting ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<Goliath> k
<komputes> Do you guys know why I have so many contacts in ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/ ? I need to import them to Thunderbird but not sure how to go about it?
<marcusdavidus> i changed all fonts in system but dolphin run on old ones why ?
<BluesKaj> marcel_, did you adjust "all fonts"
<Guest78597> Hi, this may seem a bit of an imposition, but is anyone here?
<Decorian> some people are
<naftilos76> is there an app that is designed for producing multipage products catalogues full of graphics and photos?
<jhohn> naftilos76: LaTex
<elitedev> is there any reason rekonq directs me to french versions of websites why i want english ones? like facebook for example is in french but english when i use firefox
<Craqe23> h
<iulian_> best kubuntu was 7.10
<lysov> Hi people
<rork> hello lysov
<freinhard> hi!
<Daxar> Hi
<freinhard> what do i need to do, to make openoffice in kubunt be usable: read do not use oxygen since it seems to be broken
<Daxar> I have no idea. I'm a total newbie to Kubuntu. :P
<mr-rich> freinhard: What is happining when you try to run OO?
<mr-rich> I'm using Oxygen here and OO runs fine ...
<freinhard> mr-rich: it "works", just has wierd graphics issues, badly rendered text, message boxes that are sized completely wrong etc
<genii-around> freinhard: Might want to install qtcurve
<mr-rich> Writer?
<freinhard> http://ompldr.org/vNzVkaw
<freinhard> mr-rich: doesn't matter which OOo app
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-1 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<freinhard> last time i opened the find-and-replace dialog it was fixed-sized in a quadrate shape, therefore all icons on the right got cut off. great!
<freinhard> genii-around: thx, i'll try that one
<freinhard> genii-around: that's already set as gtk style
<mr-rich> freinhard: hmmm ... I think I see what you mean ...
<genii-around> freinhard: You'll still need to set GTK+ Appearance in settings to use qtcurve instead of oxygen-gtk
<freinhard> genii-around: i used systemsettings->appearance->gtk->widget-style: qtcurve (well, actually i didn't that was already set, the alternative is raleigh)
<freinhard> and that one doesn't list oxygen-gtk
<naftilos76> does anybody know whether repos exist for the latest OO 3.3 ?
<ct529> naftilos76: I think the last version is 3.2.1!
<ct529> naftilos76: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/ is for libreoffice.org, and there are packages for *ubuntu
<Space_Man> naftilos76: do you want oracle openoffice or Libre Office? Note Libre Office 3.3 was released earlier today
<naftilos76> god, i though that Libreoffice was something else but i just got it that this is the openoffice itself!
<Space_Man> LibO is a fork of openoffice
<Space_Man> LibO = Libre Office
<naftilos76> yes i know! i've just realized it!
<ct529> naftilos76: did you get the pacakges from the link I sent you?
<naftilos76> i saw somewhere that ubuntu 11.04 will be available along with Libreoffice but i didn't pay attention to that! Yes i did. Thank you very much!
<naftilos76> i am downloading now
<naftilos76> i can't get mote than 30kbytes/s...why is it so slow? traffic?
<naftilos76> did you install it yourself?
<naftilos76> i had some annoying issues with OO 3.2.1
<naftilos76> evry time i got to the point where the 'save as' dialog should appear i had to wait for no reason up to 10 secs for the dialog to appear. Have you encountered that?
<ct529> naftilos76: nope, I installed it myself as well
<ct529> naftilos76: did not experience that problem .... OO tends to be quite slow though
<naftilos76> did you see any speed increase in Libre?
<ct529> naftilos76: have not installed it yet, but I downloaded it
<naftilos76> ok guys thanks again, got to go. bb
<marcusdavidus> hey guys how to make kmplayer use media buttons on my keyboard?
<BajK_> is this oxygen gtk style that was recently presented on planetkde already available?
<BajK_> I am getting used to oxygen and set it as style on my computers but I still have qtcurve as gtk style
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.6.0 in maverick and natty
<Riddell> BajK_: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen
<BajK_> hm, seems available for Natty Narwhal only :(
<Riddell> BajK_: it's in a PPA too
<BajK_> which?
<BajK_> I have backports and beta enabled but gtk2-engines-oxygen package is not found
<marcusdavidus> hello what name got any program to find out what codec is used in movie?
<michele> ciao
<lazz> I'm having trouble with rhythmbox.  I can't get it to play songs but all other sounds are working just fine.  Any suggestions?
<Peace-> lazz: ... rhythmbox?
<Peace-> o kubuntu?
<lazz> Yes
<lazz> Any suggestions?
<lazz> Anybody?
<lazz> Rhythmbox will not work but my system sounds work fine and so does Audacious.  Anyone have suggestions?
<lazz> Rhythmbox will not work but my system sounds work fine and so does Audacious.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Peace-> lazz: here is for kubuntu
<Peace-> lazz: maybe #ubuntu
<Peace-> has much more people that could answer you
<lazz> ok
<Chet_USA> It's quiet in here.
<yofel> sure is
<o_hi> dink
<o_hi> tic-toc
<o_hi> toh!
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> so tomorrow is the big day
<volty> hi, kde-4.5.1, kubuntu-10.10, i remember i had context menu to speech a text in previous versions, how can I setup / fix this?
<giampiero> ciao
<giampiero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
#kubuntu 2011-01-26
<basy> how can i get current master volume level and how to volume up/down in konsole on alsa drivers ... ???
<DarthFrog> alsamixer
<basy> alsamixer runs its own application :(, i need something: alsamixer -master=+10, or alsamixe -get-master-vol with result 77 ....
<basy> i am looking for simple command...
<DarthFrog> amixer
<basy> yes that's the one, thanks
<zmc> In text console (vt1) the console is not fullscreen, I get about 127x35 and the bottom part of the screen is inaccessable, even  from full screen text mode programs (emacs, vi, lynx etc) does anyone know how to change this behavior? (kubuntu-10.10 latest patches applied)
<ussher_> is there a way to put a visual effect on a mouse click?  I want to use xvidcap to make a screencast of the delay between right mouse click and the menu opening.
<t3rminat0r_> hello guys, can anyone access
<t3rminat0r_> curl ftp://elib.zib-berlin.de
<t3rminat0r_> ?
<e_t_> t3rminat0r_: It looks like the site is down. http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/elib.zib-berlin.de
<t3rminat0r_> i see...
<t3rminat0r_> thanx man
<t3rminat0r_> e_t_:
<t3rminat0r_> however... http://elib.zib.de/
<t3rminat0r_> it works :S
<e_t_> t3rminat0r_: Well, no website will work if the address is wrong ;)
<t3rminat0r_> yes
<t3rminat0r_> but I need the ftp from that location :S
<dalauni> hello world
<ecinx> does anyone has sopcast?
<ecinx> i can't install  it, I get ' Depends: lib32stdc++5 but it is not installable '
<yofel> ecinx: *that* is the wrong depencency, /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 is provided by ia32-libs
<ecinx> i don't understand
<yofel> your sopcast package depends on the wrong package
<yofel> so the package should be fixed to use the right library package
<yofel> you could try to install sopcast with dpkg --force-depends, but apt might be unhappy about that
<yangb> 5
<yangb> hi all
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> :)
<intmed> how to use mobile gprs in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<intmed> pls help
<test_> 有中国的吗
<Daskreech> intmed: What are you trying to do?
<Daskreech> !gprs
<test_> Is there any Chinese?
<Daskreech> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<intmed> Daskreech: trying to use net on pc using the mobile gprs
<intmed> how to create a dialer for my gprs
<Daskreech> alright.
<Daskreech> what GPRS modem are you using?
<getpwnam> Is it possible for a single computer to take internet access down for an entire home wireless network? That's what seems to be happening to me.
<intmed> mobile. nokia 5230
<Daskreech> intmed: have you tried wvdial ?
<lof> wheres the hardware support location for 3g modems and wifi?
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lof> i get wifi data on ttyUSB do you know how I can feed that to the kernel for a connection?
<lof> i think
<lof> i have a e5830 3g modem
<lof> on 10.10 kubuntu
<Daskreech> wvdial ?
<lof> theres a network interface at ttyUSB2
<lof> not dial up
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> well if it's in /dev/tty then the kernel already knows about it
<lof> does it know how to process it for a if connection
<Daskreech> if you add it to /etc/network/interfaces then yes
<lof> what is the the format for the entry
<lof> or a short copy item
<lof> which i can then play around with
<lof> mail is personal@william-coleman.com
<lof> mobile broadband comes up disabled
<lof> in network manager
<lof> oh ill try something
<lof> rebooting
<abdallah57> hi
<X-Raimo> hello. Is KUbuntu good choise for LTSP Server? What about it stability?
<susundberg> i would recommend debian stable for any server
<susundberg> (and not ubuntu as ubuntu has lots more upgrades per month)
<susundberg> Mh, wiki page on LTSP says "Some examples of distributions using LTSP are AbulÉdu, Edubuntu, K12LTSP and Skolelinux. Entities that support LTSP are the Cutter project and Dework"
<X-Raimo> susundberg: I using debian and it works great. But it's hasn't got KDE4
<susundberg> ah ok
<susundberg> give it a try! Imho the latest stable kubuntu is fine (10.10) but natty (11.04) is not that stable
<susundberg> though natty is still developing version (not published yet)
<X-Raimo> I think I try 10.04LTS
<susundberg> but even 11.04 will receive updates if not daily at least weekly
<susundberg> sorry 10.10
<X-Raimo> mainly because of LTS
<susundberg> i ment to say that even 10.10 maintainer needs to be quite more active than maintainer of debian system
<susundberg> ya. And i guess KDE depends on such amount of packages that installing it from source is not an option
<susundberg> hey have you checked: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/
<susundberg> KDE4.4.5 on debian testing
<Tm_T> KDE 4.4 is rather old
<susundberg> yes indeed.
<susundberg> but its KDE4 allright
<X-Raimo> susundberg: nope. Thanx for Link
<Daskreech> X-Raimo: Debian has KDE4 just not in stable
<mefistofeles> hey, has somebody installed kubuntu in a toshiba a665? just in case... I'm having a nightmare trying to install it
<jhohn> mefistofeles: no, didn't but there seems to be some people in the ubuntu forums who had no problems except for the keyboard backlights, maybe there ist help for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533744
<mefistofeles> I've tried several times and the installer crashed... now Im trying with the alternate cd
<fatcheu> hi everybody, i've got a little problem with kubuntu, the taskbar and the kickoff menu doesn't have any transparency when desktop compositing is enabled
<mefistofeles> fatcheu: after you disabled it and re enabled it?
<fatcheu> please tell me what should i do to fix it
<fatcheu> yes
<fatcheu> it's darker when enabled
<mefistofeles> yeah, that's happening here as well, not in kubuntu but arch
<mefistofeles> so I think it's a kde problem/bug
<mefistofeles> but not sure
<fatcheu> i installed 10.04 and kubuntu 4.5 is beautiful but, with 10.10 it's so dark
<mefistofeles> well you can always change the theme
<fatcheu> it's true
<fatcheu> but air is really cool :)
<fatcheu> mefistofeles: i've the answer if you care
<bliss> hey
<fatcheu> in the desktop composing config, advanced, use Vsync
<bliss> are u really fat fatcheu
<fatcheu> it's an expression in the western alpes
<fatcheu> it's not about fat
<fatcheu> it means "oh god"
<bliss> haha
<bliss> :P
<bliss> i never knew
<bliss> k
<bliss> u like kubuntu?
<bliss> hey iulian
<iulian_> hi
<mefistofeles> the alternate cd is taking a lot of time to install, is this normal?
<mefistofeles> (and it's not downloading stuff)
<nicklas_> kde 4.6 will hit updates or backports today?
<geekosopher> nicklas_: kubuntu-ppa/backports probably
<vanguard> does anybody know their way around the desktop effects?
<vanguard> I could not enable them for some X-Server reason, after clicking a couple times I got them enables with XRender, but the "all effects" tab is completely empty
<vanguard> what is going on with my system?
<nicklas_> is the 4.6 update gonna be so major that youre gonna have to reconfigure stuff?
<nicklas_> apperantly i have to go
<peter____> I received /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2: fatal error:
<peter____> │ @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such file or directory
<peter____> │ compilation terminated.
<peter____> when tried to compile alsa driver
<peter____> please help
<bliss> #chat
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi, my scripts on autostart, dosnt work... i dont understand why...
<bl4ckc00k1e> i put the scripts on ~/.kde3/Autostart
<bl4ckc00k1e> and they dont work... i never have this problem before...
<bliss> hey all
<bliss> join #worldnet
<FloridaGuy> where do i find not service manager...but a better package that shows every servive runing...that will lets you trun them off....like system services
<vanguard> my up key does not work anymore ... what can I do?
<FloridaGuy> vanguard: click on what you want to control...use numpad...shify + 8
<FloridaGuy> that is up key
<bliss> use your mouse
<bliss> instead
<progre55> hi guys. when I try sharing a folder using dolphin, it asks for my password, but then does nothing.. any suggestions, please?
<vanguard> FloridaGuy: yeah, that works, but the up key between the two blocks does not work somehow
<vanguard> bliss: how should I use the mouse in the console?
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi, i can start script on kde
<bl4ckc00k1e> i put the script on .kde and .kde3
<bl4ckc00k1e> i change /bin/bash to /bin/sh/.. nothing
<bl4ckc00k1e> i dont know what can i do
<vanguard> bl4ckc00k1e: what do you mean?
<vanguard> bl4ckc00k1e: usually, the script just acts in the background, you do not see anything
<Riddell> ** testing needed for 4.6.0
<bl4ckc00k1e> vanguard,  i make 2 script on autostart, yakuake and conky
<bl4ckc00k1e> and they dont start..
<bl4ckc00k1e> i strange, beacuse before formating, they works before
<vanguard> Riddell: how can I test without killing my working machine?
<mefistofeles> bl4ckc00k1e: did you put it in the autostart dir?
<mefistofeles> with execution permissions?
<bl4ckc00k1e> mefistofeles, yeah /home/xxxx/.kde3/Autostart and i make other .kde/Autostart... and nothing
<vanguard> should I use VirtualBox or qemu/kvm for Kubuntu on Kubuntu?
<bl4ckc00k1e> yeah, chmod +x
<bl4ckc00k1e> mefistofeles, there are and other rute for that??
<mefistofeles> no that I know of, sorry
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vanguard> Riddell: I am installing Kubuntu 10.10 in a vm now, if you would like to tell me how to use the newest KDE, I'll happy to try it out
<BluesKaj> vanguard, to upgrade to the newest kde , do : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then do : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa , this updates to latest major and minor updates.
<hXm> hello, good morning
<Riddell> vanguard: it's in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  the just dist-upgrade
<Riddell> hi hXm
<hXm> i have configured a webdav server that works fine from mac and linux, but windows is not able to connect, what i do wrong? is it fault of dav config?
<vanguard> hXm: do you get an error message?
<hXm> yes, windows ask for an user that is never validated
<hXm> but that same user via mac works
<vanguard> hXm: I had a problem with that as well on Windows XP and an XAMPP/windows
<vanguard> hXm: Do you use SSL?
<hXm> nope i dont
<vanguard> hXm: IIRC the problem is with the native Windows DAV Client and no SSL, try with SSL plz
<hXm> oh, ok!
<hXm> i guess i should create a certificate and all that?
<vanguard> hXm: If there is no default cert you would need to issue yourself one. On my XAMPP install, I just switched http for https and there already was a cert
<hXm> i tried that from this computer but i get an error
<hXm> so i guess i shall need reconfigure webdav
<vanguard> what server do you use
<vanguard> ?
<hXm> apache
<hXm> apache2 and the webdav packages that kubuntu provided
<vanguard> hXm: I have never used that before, I always install my comfy little LAMPP sandbox, and it is all set up there
<vanguard> but I assume that you need to enable SSL in the apache conf and generate a certificate, maybe you even need to install openssl or something
<Alvin> I feel KDE 4.6 approaching.
<mefistofeles> Alvin: he's coming to eat our whole machine resources!
<mefistofeles> j/k
<vanguard> Riddell: I added the packports and do the dist-upgrade now ... it will take some time -- mind my internet connection
<Riddell> thanks vanguard, I take it no worrying packages are due for removal in the dist-upgrade?
<jose__> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<mefistofeles> not sure if spanish is allowed here
<Alvin> Oh, is the 4.6 upload completed then?
<BluesKaj> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  apport apport-kde
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<nerdy_kid> Is it possible to get partial upgrades? say, if the packagers havn't uploaded all the new packages or something, not really sure how that all works
<Alvin> nerdy_kid: I wouldn't try that and wait
<nerdy_kid> Alvin: so you are saying that it is possible, and I should wait a bit before I upgrade?
<Alvin> nerdy_kid: I think that you can do it right now, but that it might leave your system in a broken state. So yes. I'd wait for the official announcement at kubuntu.org/
<nerdy_kid> Alvin: ok, thanks :)
 * BluesKaj decides to leave ant reboors til the apport depends prob is fixed
<BluesKaj> any reboots
<vanguard> Riddel: I am not sure, I did not look and the terminal buffer is too short to look back
<vanguard> why is vim not installed on a standard kubuntu install?
<Alvin> At the moment, there are some unresolved dependencies: http://pastebin.com/knrzFiKf
<Alvin> vanguard: lol. (That's an Ubuntu decision I think. It's probably too large and an extension of vim anyway. I actually know people who prefer vi above vim, so it's a better choice to make it optional)
<Alvin> Probably the same reason they abandoned aptitude and tasksel. Space on the cd.
<vanguard> Alvin: I realize that everybody who can use vim knows that "sudo apt-get install vim" does the trick. So I do not mind that too much.
<vanguard> Riddell: I believe that everything went through, where can I see the KDE version?
<vanguard> Riddell: Well, it is still 4.5.1
<Riddell> vanguard: are you sure you added ppa backports?
<vanguard> Riddell: well, I just fired up KPackageKit and it offers me kdelibs5_4.6.0-0ubuntu1... --- I run the updated again I guess
<vanguard> Riddell: It wants to uninstall all the -0buntux packages and install the -0ubuntux~maverick1~paax. I guess that is the way to go
<Riddell> vanguard: yes
<Alvin> The announcement on http://www.kubuntu.org is there, but are the packages completely uploaded yet? I still see conflicts.
<Riddell> Alvin: are you using 10.10?
<baxeico> Hi, I tried to do aptitude dist-upgrade (kubuntu maverick backports ppa enabled, and kde 4.5.5 already installed)
<baxeico> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baxeico>   libkonq5a: Conflicts: libkonq5 but 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1.1ppa1 is installed.
<baxeico>   libakonadiprotocolinternals1: Breaks: libakonadiprivate1 but 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<Alvin> Riddell: Yes, with kubuntu-ppa-backports and ubuntu-x-swar-x-updates
<baxeico> then aptitude suggest to remove many packages
<Riddell> Alvin: can you paste  apt-cache policy kontact
<Riddell> baxeico: please pastebin the full output
<Riddell> baxeico: also  apt-cache policy kontact
<Alvin> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/rHUcR0NC
<Alvin> I have the same messages as baxeico
<baxeico> Riddel: full output -> http://pastebin.com/1Pwkr8f0
<baxeico> Riddel: apt-cache output -> http://pastebin.com/N3gABUEk
<Riddell> baxeico, Alvin: bear with me
 * Riddell waits for new kdepim to publish
<baxeico> Riddell: no prob. thank you!
<Alvin> Cool, a new kdepim!
<darthanubis> Cool KDE 4.6!
<Riddell> darthanubis: let me know how the install goes
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's still RC , darthanubis
<darthanubis> np
<Riddell> well it's final, but since nobody tested when I asked it has only been tested on my setup so far :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, hmm, I still have the RC version...of course I'm running natty
<vanguard> I think I just uninstalled kpackagekit with itself ...
<vanguard> and I cannot reinstall because auf unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> vanguard, no loss , just use the cli with aptitude
<vanguard> Thanks Disk Saving People: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<vanguard> :D
<Alvin> vanguard: The fact that you can actually uninstall kpackagekit with itself is pretty cool :-)
<vanguard> Alvin: Well, it crashed half the way though :D
<Alvin> vanguard: Do you still have dpkg?
<Alvin> vanguard: Ow, we should file a bug ;-)
<vanguard> Alvin: dpkg ist still there
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit is clunky , try Muon if yo ned a package manager GUI , vanguard..and just do sudo apt-get instal aptitude
<BluesKaj> err install
<vanguard> aptitude is already installed. is KPackageKit written in Py?
<Riddell> baxeico, Alvin: new kdepim should be published, update and try again
 * Alvin tries
<maco> vanguard: no
<vanguard> How do I install the kde now with aptitude? I do not want kde-full, that is too big I guess
<maco> vanguard: kpk has no dependency on python
<BluesKaj> aptitude is merely a substitute for apt in the cli, but it handles dependencies better with most apps than apt
<maco> vanguard:  why aptitude not apt-get?
<vanguard> maco: because Alvin told me so :)
<Alvin> Riddell: Loads better, but still 2 conflicts. http://pastebin.com/ZL7faz1t Can libakonadiprivate1 and libkonq5 be removed safely?
<Riddell> Alvin: yes that's fine
<maco> BluesKaj: ehhh.....ive had a lot of times where aptitude couldnt figure out how to install updates for kubuntu. it complained of conflicts or missing dependencies that weren't actually the case. apt-get did it just fine
<Alvin> Riddell: Thanks. I'll try. Can take a while. Not the fastest internet here...
<vanguard> A sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does not do anything, so I guess most of my KDE is gone now
<maco> (where a lot can be taken to mean "greater than or equal to three, then i learned my lesson")
<vanguard> what is the package name of a small kde install?
<maco> vanguard:  i think you could just install kde-plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> maco, that's because aptitude detects problems that apt doesn't in some cases and is more cautious , requiring more resulting stability ...sometimes it's overdone but I stick by it.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | Update KDE Platform 4.5.4 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.4 | Backport KDE Platform 4.6.0 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<maco> BluesKaj: i  usually hit these problems when a new kde release is uploaded. then id complain in #kubuntu-devel about the update not being installable and id be told that its because "aptitude has broken dependency resolution"
<vanguard> maco: I installed that, I'll reboot to see how much of my VM is left :D
<vanguard> new wallpaper, that is a good sign :)
<maco> BluesKaj: i think the part where aptitude was known for good dependency handling was more on the removal side -- since it removed the dependencies instead of cluttering and requiring deborphan... but apt-get does that now too
<baxeico> Riddell: thanks, now I'm upgrading
<baxeico> Riddell: removed libkonq5 and libakonadiprivate1
<vanguard> BUG: it cannot load the showdesktop-widget that was in the kicker from 4.5 -- http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/07mlojtg/Arbeitsflaeche1_001.png
<BluesKaj> maco, I think it's acase of apt goes where aptitude fears to tread :)
<vanguard> Okay, 4.6.00 is running in my VM, what shall I test in particular?
<Alvin> BluesKaj: nicely explained :-)
<vanguard> Riddel: Is there anything in particular that I can test in 4.6?
 * BluesKaj runs apt-get update :)
<vanguard> BluesKaj: muon looks pretty sweet, thanks for the tip
<BluesKaj> vanguard, yeah , as apackage manager it's next to synaptic IMO
<vanguard> BluesKaj: synaptic was my favorite until I switched to KDE, and it just does not look to good there
<BluesKaj> vanguard, you can change the synaptic look in synaptic itself in preferences
 * BluesKaj switches back to ktorrent from deluge ...deluge hogs bandwidth for no reason
<BluesKaj> deluge doesn't seem to follow port assignment rules . Interferes with the default browser ports onmy router
<Riddell> vanguard: install plasma-widgets-addons
<s3th_0ne> Hi! Is it somehow possible to get xchat transparency working with kwin?
<darthanubis> reboot here we go
<volty> hi, can somebody tell me why context menu "Send as attachment"  doesn't appear on samba shares files ?
<markit> anyone experineced in ACL? I've set default group permissions, and work well if I create files in the related directory, but not if I COPY files there (dolphin), any clue?
<Riddell> darthanubis: any luck?
<darthanubis> perfecto!
<Alvin> We can add certificates now!
<darthanubis> more testing after work
<darthanubis> but no more plasma crashes on logout
<Alvin> Ah, but the Printer Configuration is broken again. That happens a lot on upgrades.
 * maco looks at Riddell
 * Riddell whistles
<Alvin> I'm just going through the System Settings.
<Alvin> 'User Management' crashes.  (The service 'User Management' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'userconfig/userconfig.pytThe factory does not support creating components of the specified type. Now, I have seen that one before. Let me search a bit.
<darthanubis> luv it!
<Alvin> A regression of Bug 514796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514796 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "kcmshell4 crashed with AttributeError in createWidget()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514796
<BajK_> which package do I need to enable sending files to kopete contacts using kipi?
<BajK_> i have kipo-plugins-commons installed but all i get is facebook, flickr and stuff but not "Send to IM contaft"
<BajK_> which is present on those KDe 4.6 release screenshots
<Riddell> Alvin: kdebindings hasn't been updated to 4.6 yet, I'll need to look at python kcontrol modules when it has
<Alvin> Riddell: np. I was just saying. For printer and user management, I always use the command line.
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> is kubuntu secure?
<TheNumb> surunveri: what do you mean?
<surunveri> that
<surunveri> is it secure if I am connected to the internet
<surunveri> ?
<TheNumb> surunveri: if you are doing regular updates..
<TheNumb> Then yes, it should be.
<BluesKaj> !virus | surunveri
<ubottu> surunveri: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BajK_> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/4.6-elegantly-yours.png lol that looks kind of out of place
<TheNumb> BajK_: I'm still waiting for packages :(
<BajK_> TheNumb: me too^^
<TheNumb> But for ArchLinux :P
<BajK_> haha^^
<progre55> so, anybody knows why when I try sharing a folder using dolphin, it asks for my password, but then does nothing?
<progre55> any suggestions would be appreciated
<BajK_> progre55: sharing using Samba?
<Riddell> BajK_: how so?
<BajK_> Riddell: ?
<BajK_> progre55: if you want suggestions, I suggest you answer my question :D
<Riddell> BajK_: in what way does it look out of place?
<BluesKaj> progre55, make sure the folder is shared on the other pc
<Riddell> progre55: folder sharing is broken upstream, we're working on it
<BajK_> Riddell: the background is the old 4.5 light style, the badge is darkblue
<progre55> BajK_: doesnt it use samba when I click the fileProperties > Share > and the button "configure file sharing"?
<maco> progre55: read what Riddell said
<progre55> Riddell: oh that sux ) any workarounds? )
<BajK_> progre55: try installing the following packages: kdenetwork and kdenetwork-filesharing
<progre55> maco: yeah thanks)
<BajK_> this puts the sharing thing directly into your folder properties
<Riddell> progre55: you can use the  "net share" command on a command line
<BajK_> a package that SHOULD BE THERE RIGHT AWAY ..
<TheNumb> Yeah, somebody is building packages for opensuse... https://build.opensuse.org/package/live_build_log?arch=x86_64&package=kdebase4-workspace&project=home:rwooninck:branches:KDE:Distro:Factory&repository=openSUSE_11.3
<progre55> thanks guys
<BajK_> Riddell: can anybody explain to me what "upstream" and "downstream" issues/patches/whatever are?
<progre55> I'll try that all
<progre55> appreciate
<volty> is 10.10 a bit broken?
<TheNumb> But where, where are the packages for Arch? ;(
<maco> BajK_: convince the world to switch to 1024MB as a standard CD instead of 700MB?
<TheNumb> maco: you are still using CDs? :O
<maco> BajK_: upstream is the authors
<BajK_> maco: yeah, they can package Qt with ubuntu because of unity but not put a simple NECCESSARY package for good user experience in it, right
<maco> BajK_: the code flows "downstream" to the distros who simply package it up
<BajK_> ah thx maco
<maco> BajK_: uh, those are two different CDs...
<BajK_> the issue is, without this package, you will never know the case WHY it is not working
<BajK_> you just end up at the point "Configure file sharing" and then click on it and nothing happens
<maco> BajK_: its not working because the code is flat-out broken
<BajK_> with those two packages, you at least get a nice interface for that
<maco> it has been for...a few years
<maco> Riddell: since the switch to kde4, did yall say at uds?
<KyranBe> I've just upgraded to kde 4.6 and I'm experiencing serious redraw issues in lists and konsole
<BajK_> maco: and what exactly should be broken with file sharing?
<maco> BajK_: it shouldnt be, it just is ;-)
<BajK_> and what exactly is broken?
<BajK_> even my mom managed sharing a folder to the network on her pc
<maco> kde hasnt been able to configure it for a few years. if you have a smb.conf that you wrote up yourself it of course works fine
<BajK_> maco: i don'T fuzz around in config files
<BajK_> I refuse to believe that in the year 2011 we will need to do this
<BajK_> either it works with GUI or I'll leave it and since it is working, I have shared files on the network
<maco> im not saying its *good* that the code's broken, just that the simple fact is, its broken
<Daskreech> surunveri: Viruses and security are not the same thing. Just pointing that out
<BajK_> or well, not files but folders
<maco> its a bug, duh
<maco> its an old bug, but its still a bug
<BajK_> maco: Ark's inability of extracting encryted files whose bug report dates back to 2001 is getting fixed now, so that is no excuse *g* but here foldersharing in smb works just fine
<BajK_> WITH those two packages installed
<Daskreech> progre55: What os are you sharing with?
<KyranBe> does anyone have an idea what I can do to stop these redraw issues, they're extremely annoying
<BajK_> KyranBe: thy appeared when updating to which version of KDE?
<progre55> BajK_: so, installed the packages, but cant seem to find the "sharing thing" there
<Riddell> KyranBe: what does  echo $QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM  say?
<progre55> Daskreech: windows
<maco> BajK_: mozilla still wins on ancient bugs then ;-) it  cant print a div thats split across a page break. that bug report goes back to 1998, iirc
<Daskreech> progre55: oh bleah. Configure Samba
<BajK_> maco: lol, yeah, thats the reason why I use konqueror for such tasks :D
<BajK_> progre55: should be, right click on a folder -> properties -> share and there you can says "Share in local network"
<progre55> Daskreech: =) oki. I was just wondering why the built-in "sharing" didnt work..
<KyranBe> Ridell: it's empty (or doesn't render properly in konsole)
<BajK_> and check that and choose via smb or nfs
<Daskreech> Riddell: Good to see you
<Riddell> why thank you Roger
<KyranBe> BajK_: they appeared in 4.5 but are much much more intense now
<BajK_> intense?
<Daskreech> progre55: Not properly Built in the built-in :)
<KyranBe> I used to be able to scroll in a list and it updated most of the time
<KyranBe> now it doesn't
<BajK_> KyranBe: if sharing directly in dolphin (you did restart, dolphin, right?) doesnt work, try in systemsettings "share" there should be a new entry "Samba" which enables you to edit your shares, but run systemsettings with kdesudo otherwise the dialog stays greyed out since it doesnt ask for authentication
<KyranBe> I need to go over every element in order for it to redraw
<progre55> BajK_: using dolphin, it still has the old "configure file sharing", clicking which is useless =)
<BajK_> eh this goes to progre55
<BajK_> progre55: if sharing directly in dolphin (you did restart, dolphin, right?) doesnt work, try in systemsettings "share" there should be a new entry "Samba" which enables you to edit your shares, but run systemsettings with kdesudo otherwise the dialog stays greyed out since it doesnt ask for authentication
<BajK_> I need to go over every element in order for it to redraw
<progre55> BajK_: oh yeah, found that )
<progre55> the systemSettings thing
<BajK_> but weird, maybe it needs a restart to take effect. :)
<BajK_> but after installing those packages you should get this share thingie in folder properties with a checkbox (no popup dialog or something) that enables you to "Share this folder on the local network" and then you may choose via NFS or samba and specify read/writable, public, etc
<BajK_> and make sure the folder you are sharing has full writing permissions otherwise you won't be able to edit/copy files in there even though its marked as "writable"
<surunveri> Daskreech: what's your point?
<Daskreech> surunveri: You asked about security and Blueskaj gave you a factoid on Viruses. I'm just saying not being able to get a virus does not make you secure
<progre55> BajK_: well, probably I'd have to restart kdm for that tab to appear..
<BajK_> progre55: well, try restarting then :)
<BajK_> progre55: you know "Reboot is good" :D
<progre55> BajK_: I'll do that.. but later on =) thanks man, appreciate
<BajK_> you're welcome :
<BajK_> :)
<surunveri> what do you mean?
<KyranBe> if it's any help, this machine is using intel integrated graphics
<Daskreech> surunveri: Just that security and viruses are not the same thing. You can be virus free. At no risk of getting a virus and still insecure
<KyranBe> oh, does anyone know if lionmail is packaged for kde 4.6. I'd love to give it a try
<BajK_> progre55: it's somethng like a keyword to me "file sharing not working" and i instantly say "install packages kdenetwork and the other one" since it annoyed me to hell that it didnt work and when I found out why in a wiki, it burnt into my brain :D
<surunveri> how insecure+
<surunveri> ?
<progre55> BajK_: lol) and you should have a set of shortcut keys to paste those lines into here =)
<BajK_> progre55: hehe, well, almost all my keystrokes are already taken (kopete, amarok, kmail, kate, present windows, broser, find file, dolphin, activities list, raise active window, show dashboard, show battery manager, show network manager, ... :D )
<BajK_> I can do EVERYTHING with keystrokes *g*
<BajK_> except for making a sandwhich, but well that will eventually come
<progre55> wow, I only have "terminal" keyed )
<surunveri> I mean how can you be insecure using Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> surunveri: Lots of ways. A Virus is only one small aspect of security. Granted it's low hanging you have to have a really insecure system (in general) to be prone to catching viruses
<surunveri> for an examplE?
<surunveri> how is kubuntu as a system insecure?
<Daskreech> surunveri: Well if you look at the updates that come in a lot of them are security updates
<BajK_> progre55: keystrokes, mouse gestures and lots of krunner plugins, that's all i need hehe
<surunveri> yes.. which has kind of raised the question that maybe kubuntu _is_ insecure
<Daskreech> surunveri: it's not in general I'm just saying that it can be. Like having a way to logon from the net without providing a password
<Daskreech> A virus will never try to do that but it's still insecure
<progre55> BajK_: I'm not that much of a GUI person =) mostly work with remote servers..
<surunveri> yeah... so is there something in particular ishould be concerned with ?
<progre55> surunveri: it's not only kubuntu that's insecuri, and security violations dont only come with viruses..
<Daskreech> Security is rarely particular :) It's just being aware of what's going on
<BajK_> progre55: okay, I am more the fancy UI person gui. I don't like config files and I refuse to believe in 2011 we need to fuzz around in config files *g* and well I installed bleeding edge x drivers and break half the system just to get blur effect working on the intel graphics and edited initramfs and such to get plymouth start earlier^^ just to get a streamlined, nice look :D
<progre55> security threats*
<surunveri> myea i was kind of under the mipression that kubuntu is secure
<BajK_> (I should send an application to Apple)
<Daskreech> Know what servers you have running on the computer
<Daskreech> surunveri: In general it is but you can ask it to be insecure
<surunveri> i didnt get any problems using windows after some adjustments either but
<surunveri> .... so in practice..?
<progre55> BajK_: lol )) hey so then you might probably help me out with my graphics :D
<Daskreech> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/paranoid-penguin-brutally-practical-linux-desktop-security
<BajK_> progre55: okay :D so what is the exact case and symptoms and what is your configuration? and when did they appear?
<Daskreech> Those 8 points are good ones
<Martesan> in practice nothing is 100% secure, you can break into nasa or fbiserver if you have enough will or money, it's just a mater of how much time/knowledge/money is needed to violate a system
<looonger> hello
<Martesan> matter*
<progre55> BajK_: well I wouldnt say there's a particular problem with it.. it's just, I have an ati mobility 5600 series graphics, and with my core i7, they say it's not switchable.. any workarounds? )
<surunveri> so incase i've not actually spent any trouble making kubuntu secure
<surunveri> do i need to be concerned
<surunveri> ?
<Martesan> it should be more secure than windows however
<Martesan> lol
<BajK_> progre55: you have hybrid graphics?
<progre55> surunveri: are you behind a firewall/corporate network?
<looonger> is the current stable kubuntu release always provided with the latest kde packages?
<surunveri> firewall yes
<BajK_> looonger: you need the backports PPA
<Anubis1> in every OS you'll find bugs/wholes, etc. plus every OS that runs on this planet is written by humans
<maco> looonger: latest-at-time-of-release, yes
<BajK_> looonger: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<progre55> BajK_: to save more power when on batteries..
<BajK_> progre55: i know, I have a notebook with this myself, Intel GMA + ATI Mobility Radeon
<BajK_> progre55: HD 5650
<progre55> surunveri: well then if you trust your firewall, dont have to panic )
<Martesan> if you keep it updated and if you don't do silly things like sharing filesystem with people you don't trust, it's pretty sure
<BajK_> progre55: what kind of notebook?
<maco> looonger: a new policy just went in a month ago that will allow us to upload the point releases (so if we release with 4.6.2, we can then ago to 4.6.3 and 4.6.4) after release too
<progre55> BajK_: hp envy 14
<BajK_> progre55: well: Switching on the fly: forget about it
<progre55> BajK_: and what's your cpu?
<BajK_> progre55: Intel COre i5 460M
<BajK_> progre55: switching using a self-made script and a matching kernel module and switching a BIOS setting upon restart, possible
<BajK_> but hybrid graphics is just a mess
<BajK_> on linux
<slipbod> Hey guys
<looonger> maco, BajK_ : cool, thanks
<slipbod> How do I change the room?
<BajK_> and since i don'T play games on my notebook I just disabled the ATI alltogether
<BajK_> and get like 6-7 hours of battery life
<progre55> BajK_: yeah.. well then I'll just have to wait until they officially release smth useful )
<BajK_> slipbod: type /join #channel
<slipbod> OK THX
<BajK_> slipbod: and replace channel with the respective channel, such as /join #ubuntu
<surunveri> from all this though i get the impression that the previosu windows configuraiton i had was more secure than this kubuntu is by default
<BajK_> progre55: I think we'll have to wait till wayland
<slipbod> Thx to u :D
<BajK_> switching on the fly is impossible, switching with restarting X seems possible if you have a matvching kernel module and don't use the proprietary drivers
<BajK_> progre55: I have subscribed to the linux-hybrid-graphics mailing list maybe you can get help there
<progre55> BajK_: oh so what drivers do YOU use?
<BajK_> progre55: let me explain, it's a longer story, mom :D
<progre55> lol
<Martesan> hey guys, there is a way with apt or something else to see the history of the last updated packets ?
<maco> Martesan: you can read the /var/log/apt/term.log to see what all has happened
<Martesan> oh ok
<maco> Martesan: if there's a specific package whose history youd like to see, look on launchpad. for example:  http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam
<BajK_> progre55: I accidentally found a kernel module which turns off the ATI graphics for this specific notebook. I compiled it and then I created two script files. One that switches to the ATI and one that switches to the Intel. The one that switches from the ATI to the Intel first uninstalls the fglrx driver altogether (since proprietary drivers sucks and if fglrx is installed, the other drivers dont work well even when
<BajK_> blacklisted), then it flushes the Xorg.conf (since the auto detection works nicely) and then I restart and have to set my bios setting from Discrete (which is the ATI) to Switchable (which enables both of them). The problem is, the ATI is not used by default and I dont have a kernel module to enable it, so I need to force the ATI graphics using this bios setting
<Martesan> thanks a lot
<FloodBotK3> BajK_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK_> FloodBotK3: this was one - long - message ;D stupid bots^^
<Martesan> no no it's ok, i meant on my system
<BajK_> wtf
<Martesan> ty maco
 * slipbod doing nasty things
<Daskreech> BajK_: No your client will cut it into multiple messages
<BajK_> Daskreech: stupid stone age IRC protocol -.-
<BajK_> leaving
<BluesKaj> hoa , what bee got into his pants ?
<progre55> lol
<niscoise> Hi. Has anyone had any problems with the kde 4.6.0 updates that came out in the last day? Has hosed my setup, sadly.
<slipbod> How do I update to KDE 4.6 in maverik?
<BluesKaj> isn't he aware of pastebin ?
<KyranBe> slipbod: instructions can be found here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<BluesKaj> niscoise, yeah I had to revert to a previous kernal but I'm on natty, not maverick
<niscoise> kryanBe: cheers, will take a look
<KyranBe> just add the repo, do apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade and you're good to go
<niscoise> Blues: I'm on Meerkat, yes. Now I can't simply put kubuntu-desktop back in, because of, argh, dependencies
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: he wasn't aware of IRC's splitting the message.
<Daskreech> Thought if he pasted war and peace as one long sentence it won't count as a flood
<Daskreech> welcome back BluesKaj
<niscoise> Hmm, I had backports switched on already. In fact, if I hadn't have, I wouldn't have seen 4.6.0 I'd have thought?
<niscoise> Anyway, despite having done it several times today, a apt-get update seems to have reset the dependency tree or something, since it is now agreeing to pull down kubuntu-desktop
<niscoise> ulp...installed, but kdm's giving an error about a missing theme, and killed X
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, thx :)
<Martesan> uhm i've troubles with the graphics too... kubuntu updated a bunch of basic files a couple of days ago (base-files, dbus, apparmor, the kernel and some other) and now the screen has some glitches
<Martesan> i already booted in the previous kernel (2.6.32-27-generic, instead of ...-28-generic) but it seems the glitches are still here
<Martesan> i'm on lucid...
<KyranBe> what sort of glitches?
<Martesan> here is an example of what hapens:
<Martesan> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9632/checazzosuccede.jpg
<Martesan> at the bottom
<Martesan> if i switch desktop and come bak the desktop is ok, but the bar remains messy
<Martesan> and it happened under heavy load (lot of apps running) that the screen or a part of it flipped to black for some milliseconds
<KyranBe> what graphics card and driver are you using?
<Martesan> nvidia with the restricted drivers, but those hadn't been updated
<Martesan> here is what has been upgraded :
<Martesan> http://pastebin.com/PmxvuHmh
<Martesan> after that, i begun to note the glitches
<KyranBe> you updated the kernel
<KyranBe> the gfx drivers tie in very closely with the kernel
<Martesan> yes but i'm now on the old kernel and it's doing it
<Martesan> i thought the same
<Martesan> so i booted in the old one and it does this mess again
<KyranBe> do you have any issues in windows under heavy load?
<Martesan> it seems like a kde thing, it does it on the desktop and bar, but not on the apps ..
<Martesan> nope
<KyranBe> because the screen turning black under heavy load might indicate overheating on the gfx card
<Martesan> nope i looked, the gf temp was 44°C
<Martesan> (normal)
<KyranBe> ok
<Martesan> 111F
<KyranBe> centigrade is fine for me :)
<Anubis1> drivers perhaps ?
<KyranBe> IIRC (I'm no specialist) those kind of glitches mean corrupted data in the graphics buffer
<arunce> Martesan: did you check .xsession-errors?
<Martesan> ok, and now it's 41 and still doing it on the bar (the "mess" shape is still, it doesn't change)
<Martesan> uhm
<KyranBe> you should check the temperature just after the screen went black, the glitches in the picture are most likely not related to temperature
<KyranBe> I'd try the open source driver
<KyranBe> see what happens there
<arunce> maybe black screen does not have the same cause
<arunce> Martesan: did you disabled effects?
<Martesan> uhm ok.. but i don't think it's the gf , actually it worked and works fine at higher temps
<Martesan> hovever i'll try the nv
<Martesan> drivers
<Martesan> uhm never had the effect active
<Martesan> the composition is disabled
<Martesan> i can try the nv ... i asked cos may be it was a known problem
<KyranBe> if you don't use the compositing effects I think your best bet is to use the nv driver
<Martesan> ok... i'll use them till the next "basic things" update...
<KyranBe> :)
<Martesan> the .xsession-error is actually full of the most various things
<Martesan> lol it's a 850kb file
<Martesan> well, ty very much for the help KyranBe and arunce , i'll try the nv , hope it is not doing it with them too ... see you :)
<arunce> anyone testing the new activities of kde 4.6?
<KyranBe> does anyone know if the lionmail program is packaged for kubuntu 10.10?
<KyranBe> I'd love to give it a try
<rork> KyranBe: it's not in the official repositories
<KyranBe> any ppa I can try?
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> how can I install debug packages for /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so? Dr konqi can't find them
<Pewt> hi, I added the repo for KDE 4.6, but there are now dependencies problems. libakonadiprotocolinternals1 breaks libakonadiprivate1. the first is a a dep for the new akonadi, and the second is a dep for kdepim 4.5.x. What can I do? Has anyone this problem too?
<mr-rich> Everytime I use my mouse wheel on the desktop, it goes ripping through my vertual desktops ... where do I turn this off?
<Pewt> mr-rich: it shoud be in System Settings -> Window Behaivor, but I don't find the option... hmm, bad thing
<mr-rich> Pewt: I was looking in keyboard shortcuts ... not there either ...
<Pewt> mr-rich: the System Settings config arrangment is very bad, it takes longer to search the option that to turn it off/on.
<Pewt> mr-rich: Ah, it is: right click in the Desktop, in Desktop settings -> mouse...
<Pewt> mr-rich: that should also be in System Settings, but...
<Pewt_> I added the repo for KDE 4.6, but there are now dependencies problems. libakonadiprotocolinternals1 breaks libakonadiprivate1. the first is a a dependency for the new akonadi version, and the second dependency for kdepim 4.5.x. What can I do? Has anyone this problem too? Can I upgrade to KDEpim 4.6 beta/rc to fix this?
<evdvelde> hi all, trying to install kde sc 4.6, is it normal that there are broken packages? thx in advance!
<Pewt_> evdvelde I have also such problem :(
<evdvelde> Pewt_:  normally i do not mind, but kde is quite big if you have to fix stuff afterwards, isnt it? :)
<Pewt_> yes, I have a problem between akonadi and kdepim, so I better wait, it can cause some truble.
<Guest36526> hiiiiii
<mfraz74> hi Guest36526
<Guest36526> my name ramy
<DarthFrog> Nuisance.  My plasma panel won't auto-hide, remains always visible.  Flaming thing gets in the way and covers up buttons and info.
<yoyo> Guest36526 it is rude to pm without invite
<afink> Hello everyone,  I am having trouble mounting my flash drive in 10.10 x64.  Everytime I try it just says mount failed.
<afink> actually it says "Could not mount the following device..."
<afink> anyone know of a fix?
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> Could anyone help with cleartype fonts in wine? winetricks has already set fontsmoothing=2 in the registry, but it does not work
<coder2> Ok. I've got it. winetricks has downloded wrong tahoma.ttf from somewhere. Replacing it by ms one solved the problem.
<gribouille> I've just installed kde 4.6. some plasmoids seem to have disappeared
<JuJuBee> Am I safe upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04 without doing clean install?
<tsimpson> sure
<JuJuBee> I have heard mixed opinions on upgrading vs. clean install...
<SJr> I generally clean install things
<SJr> You can dump out a list of packages you've installed through some magic (I don't remember dpkg something will tell you), then you just reinstall.
<SJr> Especially if you have a seperate root or home partition it's quick.
<tsimpson> you should always keep a backup of important stuff anyway, so try upgrading and if it fails (which it probably won't) do a clean install
<tsimpson> also report the bug
<sopho> hi. i run 10.10 (32 bit), have a nvidia 9200M GS graphics chipset. somehow always the 260.x driver is installed which turns out to be pretty unstable with 1080p playback via vdpau.
<sopho> what should I do? go back to 185?
<p_masho> How do i change the screen resolution, I want 1280X1024, but cannot find /etc/x11/xorg.conf. There's a xconf.failsafe so am confused where to look..
<maco> xrandr -s 1280x1024
<maco> there's dynamic config now instead of a static xorg.conf
<OutoLumo> p_masho, k-menu->System Settings -> Display and monitor...
<maco> (though if you want to, you could make an xorg.conf, though youd go back to the old plug-in-projector-and-nothing-happens annoyances)
<OutoLumo> Hmm... I suspect there's a dependency issue in the 4.6 update. Where should I report?
<p_masho> umm "Display and monitor settings" doesnt show anything greater than 1024X768? maybe this laptop screen cant take it?
<maco> that is a possibility
<maco> it should list everything the screen reports that it can do
<maco> (its also possible for a screen to report incorrectly, in which case you can add modes)
<maco> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> ^ has a bit about adding new modes
<p_masho> ok.. it looks liek this slightly older machine cant take it. .thanks maco OutoLumo ubottu for the help ;-)
<FloridaGuy> cleaned dust from my heat sink and cooling fan and case fan....had to take the side off the pc again to see if they were runing...thats how much quiter it is...lol
<jschall> When my system comes out of sleep, the graphics are really slow. If I try to run a fairly modern game, it runs at about a fifth of the framerate it normally does. I have an 8800GTS with the 260.19.06 drivers. Any ideas?
<evdvelde> Hi all, is it normal that there are 13 conflicting packets when upgrading to kde 4.6?
<BluesKaj> evdvelde, did you install some 3rd party software repos or ppas ...it's usually best to comment them or remove them before upgrading
<evdvelde> BluesKaj: the conflicts are all between old and new packages of maverick repo's and kubuntu-backports
<evdvelde> BluesKaj: dont you have the same?
<BluesKaj> no I don't evdvelde
<BluesKaj> well I didn't , but that was on maverick with kde4.5...running kde 4.6 on natty
<blackjack1983> Hello guys , can anybody help me ..? ich search an command for kubuntu shell , to send a message (like chat) to my friend whos connected  whith me in a lan ....
<james147> ^^ if they are on a unix based computer and arent blocking write messages ... then 'write' or 'wall'  can do that
<blackjack1983> okay thanks ich will test it
<blackjack1983> MYUSERNAME:~$ write 192.168.178.27 hallo
<blackjack1983> write: write: you have write permission turned off.
<blackjack1983> write: 192.168.178.27 is not logged in on hallo
<blackjack1983> must they logged in into my system ??
<james147> blackjack1983: read the man pages :)  (i havent really used it beofre so am not entirly sure, although i thionk it would be "user@host" rather then just "host"
<blackjack1983> ok thanks
<blackjack1983> sind hier deutsche die mir evtl. weiterhelfen können ??
<BluesKaj> !de | blackjack1983
<ubottu> blackjack1983: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BajK__> BluesKaj: is there a list of messages those bots can give? :D
<BluesKaj> BajK__, yes, usually about apps and hardware drivers etc
<BluesKaj> like this BajK__
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<BajK__> :D
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<james147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<james147> ^^ though that list is far from a complete list
 * james147 notices it looks longer then when he last looked at it
<BluesKaj> good one james147 ..	 I forgot about the obvious , again :)
<james147> BluesKaj: :D
<firefly_> Hello! How i can reinstall package?? i install kde 4.6 SC and package python-kde4 dont work.
<tuv0k> BluesKaj: upgrade went flawless
<james147> firefly_: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>" if i recall correctly
 * james147 is beginning to forget apt-get commands :S
<james147> firefly_: ^^ if not man apt-get should know :)
<iconmefisto> what's the story with kopete these days? does it do video on ANY protocols?
<circlez_> I'm running kubuntu on my laptop.  Can I change the default behavior for the event that I plug in an external monitor?
<james147> iconmefisto: as far as I know it does, though msn wasnt working last time i tried... it also sufferes from a lack of deeverlopers.... on the bright side, there is work being done on a new messaging frame work to effectivly replace keopete (hopefully it will make it into kde 4.7... but i do not know if it will)
<james147> actually htinking aabout it it might be later then 4.7 :(
<iconmefisto> what's the replacement called?
<firefly_> ok
<james147> iconmefisto: cant remember atm :p
<iconmefisto> james147: kmess?
<firefly_> its works, but i have kde 4.6 and python-kde4:4.5.5
<james147> iconmefisto: no
<firefly_> why new package not in repo yet&
<firefly_> ?
<james147> iconmefisto: telepathy... that was it
<firefly_> where i can download it?
<firefly_> people, who know: kde sc 4.6 are completely compiled to backports??? because i cant update python-kde4 and have some bugs...
<yofel> firefly_: that'll be fixed in about an hour
<firefly_> ok, thanks
<firefly_> ill be waiting...
<basy> how to get exact execution time of some [echo "ddd" > pipe.file] that i ran couple minutes ago from konsole, is there any history with timestamps ?
<e01> what are differences between opengl and xrandr, because i think on my system (nvidia 9600gt, kde4.6) with xrandr windows are resized more smoothly
<basy> :( .bash_history holds only last commands, how to get to execution timestamps ?
<james147> basy: check the modification/creation time of the file (ls  -l)
<james147> other then taht there is no history of execution time of a command
 * james147 has never seen a need to know that ^^ nor ever thourght of it before :S
<basy> james147: ok, thanks, but is there any way to configure bash to save timestamps or is there i have to use other shell ?
<james147> dont know... why do you need to know?
<basy> i am developing something with pipes, so sometimes i use echo to write to pipe, but i except result int longer time period. So sometimes i need to know what time i run something ... :P
<james147> basy: if its only for a few commands you can manually append "#12:00" (or what you want) to the end of the line... it wont be executed (since its read as a comment) but will be stored in the history
<james147> basy: or http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bash-history-display-date-time/
<james147> :)
<basy> :) thanks
<darthanubis> http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/2fOVyy3ApPxcKDzl10ga
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258635
<ubottu> KDE bug 258635 in IMAP resource "KDE 4 6 and Google Mail: Unknown Mailbox - Messages" [Normal,New]
<Tomwa> I am having a problem with the theme manager, it has two themes in it that I cannot remove because the "Remove theme" button is greyed out
<james147> Tomwa: Themes for what?
<Tomwa> @james147 Themes for the KDE theme manager
<james147> >.>  ...
<james147> kdm themes? plasma themes? colour themes? icon Themes? mouse themes?... there are lots of different "kde" themes
<Tomwa> It's the KDM theme Kore
<Tomwa> And sorry lol I'm not really used to using linux
<james147> well, the kdm themes are stored in a folder owned by root somewhere... you can try running the loging maanger as root with "kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm"
<james147> though its advised not to remove all your themes ^^ that could renender you unable to start kdm
<darthanubis> front panel won't unmute
<Tomwa> Ha found it :D
<Tomwa> Removed them james
<Tomwa> I dont understand why the theme didn't work originally
#kubuntu 2011-01-27
<hotmanta> Having problems with desktop effects causing slow response to keys and mouse scroll, anyone willing to discuss?
<mangobandit> #opEgy!
<JuJuBee> 	I just finished upgrading from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and it reported an error. I opened a terminal and tried to apt-get install -f to fix things... but I get http://pastie.org/1501142
<nabukadnezar43> anyone knows how we change font colors in mplayer?
<nabukadnezar43> using config file
<isaias> hi, too bad i have to uninstall kubuntu, its getting to slow for my poor machine, i really like it, but, i have no choice but to go back to my old xubuntu ;-!
<nagi> hello, i'just installed kubuntu 10.4. I cant conf my home theater 5.1
<nagi> someone can help me?
<Spaztic_One> so, uh, the panel and stuff is frozen. I can still do alt-f2 to start programs (which is what I did to start irc). what is the command I need to pass through terminal to restart that aspect?
<Spaztic_One> I know its restart, but don't know the program name
<DarkriftX> i can never find that command when i need it either
<DarkriftX> sometimes i just have to restart kwin
<DarkriftX> which is kwin --replace but not sure if that will work for you
<Spaztic_One> it says unknown job for kwin
<DarkriftX> try in the rn command dialog
<Spaztic_One> rn?
<DarkriftX> run*
<Spaztic_One> did there first, didn't do anything
<DarkriftX> hrmmm
<DarkriftX> you cant use a browser?
<Spaztic_One> probably can.
<Spaztic_One> Yep
<Spaztic_One> can even switch workspaces
<DarkriftX> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start <--- not sure about that
<DarkriftX> that restarts the whole desktop manager
<Spaztic_One> kicker is the name of it I think
<Spaztic_One> or not
<Spaztic_One> lol
<Spaztic_One> just flat out did sudo restart kdm
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> kicker is the panel at the bottom but i thought by "and stuff" you meant kwin also
<DarkriftX> i think kicker --restart would have worked
<DarkriftX> or not
<Spaztic_One> oh, not restart kicker?
<DarkriftX> guess this is the blind leading the blind
 * DarkriftX shuts up
<Spaztic_One> hahaha
<DarkriftX> i dont really use the gui for much except for chrome and xchat
<DarkriftX> everything else i use terminal.
<Spaztic_One> Well, either way, you suggested restarting kdm, and that worked.
<DarkriftX> overkill, but glad it worked lol
<Spaztic_One> *shrugs* I'm not complaining
<Spaztic_One> lol
<DarkriftX> if not a "sudo reboot now" will always work lol
<Spaztic_One> but yeah, I use the panel for monitoring my battery, cpu usage, and the time
<DarkriftX> i have a big 4in wide panel on the right for that crap
<Spaztic_One> but it also had a huge blurry rectangle covering the bottom right corner of my screen which kinda bothered me
<DarkriftX> cpu/temps/disk activity/bandwidth
<DarkriftX> oh, i get those a lot
<DarkriftX> i get wallpaper showing thruogh my apps when a tooltip type window goes away
<DarkriftX> have to move the window around to make it redraw
<bliss> LIST [<channels> [<server>]]
<hotmanta> sysinfo
<Guest42862> i loaded the option for amarok to show vidoes but it isn't loading them ny idea?
<hotmanta> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<milltonerik> привет всем
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<i4ba1> excuse me
<i4ba1> i want to join into a project on kubuntu
<i4ba1> anybody have team?
<i4ba1> if you don't objection, can i join?
<Daskreech> i4ba1: sure
<Daskreech> what would you like to do?
<i4ba1> i like to research and coding
<i4ba1> hello
<susundberg> Hello
<i4ba1> can i join in kubuntu project?
<susundberg> sure!
<susundberg> please see http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<i4ba1> are you developer susundberg
<i4ba1> ?
<Daskreech> i4ba1: you can help out in #kubuntu-devel
<susundberg> well i consider myself as a passive tester (by using developers version and reporting bugs)
<susundberg> And i do try to give support in irc-net ;)
<Wenzel__> Hello, I've got a problem with openDesktop and the social network
<Wenzel__> I've put my login in system configuration
<Wenzel__> and when I return, they 've gone
<Wenzel__> so i can't use the community plasmoid
<Wenzel__> I add that i don't use KWallet
<Wenzel__> has anybody the same problem ?
<valorie> well, kwallet is the way to store your passwords
<valorie> if you don't want to save them, then you'll have to put them in over and over again
<sirisha> hi I am having a problem with connecting to the internet using wifi...
<sirisha> my os is karmic koala
<sirisha> could u help me
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> hope that helps, because I don't really know much about it, myself
<sirisha> ok thanks will try :)
<tech-mike> sup peeps - why does screen goto sleep/suspend while watching a movie (dragon player) ??
<tech-mike> anybody alive
<jhohn> !anybody | tech-mike
<ubottu> tech-mike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tech-mike> jhohn,  i did - "sup peeps - why does screen goto sleep/suspend while watching a movie (dragon player) ??"
<jhohn> screensaver?
<tech-mike> *sleep/suspend/screensaver  -- why though if im watching a video, with media playing it should not be idle timing
<jhohn> if you use vlc, there is a setting for this
<jhohn> or use caffeine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465436
<tech-mike> vlc is a great choice - just thought id test the defaults beforing having to replace
<DhaniJeremy> hi
<DhaniJeremy> is there any way to install gnome desktop environment in kubuntu by using ubuntu cd?
<Tm_T> DhaniJeremy: only if it's alternate cd
<DhaniJeremy> ok...
<Tm_T> DhaniJeremy: but if you have internet connection, the installation is easy
<DhaniJeremy> is it possible to add a directory to the apt source?
<Tm_T> no need to, simply install ubuntu-desktop package
<DhaniJeremy> Tm_T: i think that is only if i have a fast internet connection
<Tm_T> DhaniJeremy: how fast you got then?
<fdg> hi
<fdg> can anybody recommend me some math chat ?
<fdg> because I need some quick help with calculus and matrices
<valorie> fdg, do a /list math
<valorie> and see what you come up with
<valorie> or google for calculus IRC channel
<fdg> thanks, but im new with irc can you tell me where to type the /list ?
<tsimpson> "/msg alis list *math*" would be better
<valorie> IRC commands use a slash as the first character on the line, followed by the command
<tsimpson> /list math would not work
<valorie> like /nick newnick, etc.
<valorie> sure it does
<tsimpson> maybe in _your_ client
<valorie> ah, well, true
<valorie> sorry
<fdg> i have to type it here ?
<tsimpson> but if you give an argument to /list, /list just shows the output for that channel
<valorie> interesting, tsimpson
<valorie> you can type it here if you want; we won't see it
<fdg> yup, I tried, so where then ?
<jhohn> fdg: /join #calculus
<fdg> hey that was cool :)
<fdg> thanks
<amgarching> is there a way to tell kde to log out from the command line? Something analogous to "init 0" but after closing the session cleanly?
<amgarching> Hi, this is KDE 4.5.3 on Ubuntu Lucid started by KDM. When I select shutdown, reboot or even log-out (end session) from a K-Menu, nothing happens. ~/.xsession-error does not show anything in these moments. Where do I start looking?
<amgarching> some time ago I filed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/459695 At that time I solved the problem by using KDM instead of GDM.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 459695 in KDE Base "KDE has not Shutdown/Restart buttons if started from GDM" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Tm_T> amgarching: what happens if you press Alt-F2 ?
<amgarching> Tm_T: k-runner or whatever the name is pops up to eneter the command.
<bigbrovar> anyone have this issue with libreoffice taking so long to open on Kubuntu 10.10
<Tm_T> amgarching: if you try to run "logout" in there?
<CuBeW0rK> hi all! I have an odd question: is it possible to install KDE4 4.6 packages from kubuntu ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to debian testing?
<CuBeW0rK> synaptic says it can upgrade a lot packages, but in the end it says a lot will be broken and wants to remove them
<bulldog98> CuBeW0rK: Normaly it won’t work, because kubuntu uses experimental packages and so some of the deps can’t be installed
<CuBeW0rK> anf if I tell apt -t maverick ?
<CuBeW0rK> too bad I badly need 4.6, but don't have time for a full system reinstall :(
<bulldog98> CuBeW0rK: I guess that the debian team will build upon the kubuntu packaging and so they hopefully have it in a few days
<CuBeW0rK> debian itself won't build new packages untill Lenny is not out
<CuBeW0rK> there's  a "semi official" repository, but that updates weeks later too
<bulldog98> CuBeW0rK: maybe in experimental?
<CuBeW0rK> experimental still has 4.5.3 iirc
<bulldog98> omg
<CuBeW0rK> indeed
<CuBeW0rK> # stable (codename lenny) KDE 3.5.10
<CuBeW0rK> # testing (codename squeeze) KDE 4.4.5
<CuBeW0rK> # unstable (codename sid) KDE 4.4.5
<FloodBotK3> CuBeW0rK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CuBeW0rK> "Latest news": August 24, 2010 As Squeeze has been frozen, Debian will ship Squeeze with KDE 4.4.5. Unstable repos will have 4.4.5 too until Squeeze release. KDE 4.5.x will be available via other repo some time later.
<agropesus> selam
<agropesus> burada türklerde var mı ?
<rork> !en | agropesus
<ubottu> agropesus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<agropesus> thanks
<rork> agropesus: out of curiousity, which language did you use?
<agropesus> turkhis triends
<agropesus> friends
<rethus> if someone here also means, s.m.a.r.t notifyer is a "must have" for KDE to warn before your HDD crash, please vote for this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254313
<ubottu> KDE bug 254313 in general "kinfocenter should show S M A R T and notify if a Disccrash is near" [Wishlist,Assigned]
<rethus> i only save my data, cause i try gnome-shell and installed gnome... first thing, that gnome notify is, that my hdd will crash soon... on KDE i never have an notify about this
<rethus> i think... SMART notifyer is an absolutly "MustHave" for each WM
<bertoldofonseca> is there anyone who can talk about installation files?
<bertoldofonseca> on the kubuntu-ppa/backports
<amgarching> Tm_T: Alt-F2 + logout has no effect. This prints a new line and nothing happens: /usr/bin/qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<Tm_T> so ye, I had similar issue some time ago, but cannot remember what it was (:
<amgarching> http://pastebin.com/xTrhYQJ5 this is the output of "strace /usr/bin/qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0" I see nothing obvious
<amgarching> Tm_T: was if starting KDE from GDM?
<Tm_T> amgarching: no, with KDM
<bertoldofonseca> Hi guys!!! I want to report a missing files on the server (ppa/backports)...
<bertoldofonseca> Is there anyone here wha I can talk to?
<Tm_T> bertoldofonseca: #kubuntu-devel might be better place for that (:
<bertoldofonseca> thanks Tm_T
<JuJuBee> Why is the 32 Bit version of 10.10 the one that is "Recommended" ? and not the 64 Bit?
<yofel_> because that will work on all systems so users don't get confused about downloading an image that doesn't work on their systems. Also, it doesn't require 32bit compatibility libraries and wrapping as for flash, skype, etc.
<JuJuBee> I see.  But if I have Core 2 with 6GB Ram I "should" use 64 Bit, correct
<iulain> if your pc is 64 bit, yes
<JuJuBee> OK
<iulain> but then maybe is better dvd install i got errors with cd
<attila-^^> ciao
<iulain> hi
<james147> JuJuBee: you dont `have` to... as far as I know you can access all 6 gigs of ram on a 32bit kernel (though it needs spical options set), but each application can use more then 3-4 gig of ram... on the other hand, 64bit is simpler :)
<james147> iulain: dvd just contains more packages... no point in using it unless you want to install it on something wiht no internet... best to use the alternitive if your having problems with the cd
<iulain> mno idea maybe on cd some files missin thats why is recomended check md5 but...
<JuJuBee> I tried the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night and something didn't go so well... Gonna do clean install now... things are a bit wonky
<james147> JuJuBee: what went wrong?
<JuJuBee> james147: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676257
<alexmaco> hello everyone; i've got a small question: where exactly (filesystem location and kubuntu packet if possible) is the default air theme for plasma stored?
<alexmaco> not air-netbook, but the plain default air
<alexmaco> i haven't been able to locate it with find (don't know what to look for exactly)
<Guest51481> Hello! Who can help me? Why i cant move files on desktop (manual sort) KDE SC 4.6?
<Guest51481> Widget "Folder view"
<james147> alexmaco: probally /usr/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<james147> alexmaco: ^^ seems to be the "default" one for me (name is in the metadata.desktop in each of the theme folders)
<james147> Hey BluesKaj
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> i installed the new kde. in kmix i pressed a little x button and when i bring it up now, the screen is gray (no volume bars appear) How can i fix it?
<Guest51481> people help please....
<james147> Guest51481: hmm, dont see a "manual sort" here, "unsorted" is there though... and can move them. have you tried removing the folder view and readding it?
<james147> Guest51481: Give us time :)
<alexmaco> james147: thanks, found it (was /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme)
<BluesKaj> Goliath, make sure alsa-base and alsa-utils are installed
<james147> alexmaco: yeah, thats probally it (sorry, currently on my arch box so my paths are a little different
<Goliath> BluesKaj: its ok
<Goliath> i just pressed an x that removed the hda intel device from kmix
<james147> Guest51481: (although i am still on rc2, so think might... although unlikly... have changed... will update now and see if anything is different
<Guest51481> until this time everything was normal. now I can `t the mouse to drag the labels on the widget"Folder View"
<james147> Guest51481: ^^ have you removed and readded the widgeT?
<Guest51481> yes
<james147> Guest51481: then could you create a new user and see if it works for them?
<Guest51481> its not work
<Guest51481> ok, now try
<Goliath> so i pressed the x near the new tab button in kmix,  and the screen in kmix is gray. how can i fix it?
<james147> Goliath: try adding a new tab again
<Goliath> the button is missing now
<Goliath> for the new tab
<james147> Goliath: :S
<Goliath> james147: is there any way to restore kmix defaults?
<iulain> try reinstall kmix
<Goliath> i did that also
<Goliath> didnt fix it
<Goliath> the settings are saved somewhere
<Goliath> maybe in my home dir
<james147> Goliath: you can try resetting kmix settings by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc
<Goliath> james147: can i just remove that?
<james147> iulain: reinstall shouldnt be need, or help at all, if its a user level config problem
<iulain> ful remove package setiings is in config files
<james147> Goliath: you can
<james147> Goliath: (renaming backs it up however)
<Guest51481> with new user works normal...
<iulain> then install kmix again
<opade13> is there a way to restore bootsplash in ubuntu 10.4
<BluesKaj> Goliath, I don't bother with kmix, alsamixer is easier more flexible and overides all kmix settings anyway
<james147> ^^ so its best to rename and delete later if all went well (though its only kmix ;) )
<Goliath> james147: should i reinstall package after i remove the file?
<james147> Guest51481: then its probally also a bad config file :) you can reset plasma-desktop to its default settings by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*  (all files begining with plasma that is)
<james147> Goliath: no
<iulain> yes but make sure you have backup copy to this file
<Guest51481> ok thanks
<james147> Goliath: kmix will create it if it dosent exist on next run
<james147> Goliath: "killall kmix && kmix" should restart it
<iulain> try full remove config files also with synaptic first
<james147> Goliath: iulain: Re installing kmix will do NOTHING... its jsut a user level config problem
<james147> Goliath: rename that file i told you to and restart kmix, or log out and back in
<Goliath> k
<iulain> yes but some copmponenets of missing drivers is saved in config files
<Goliath> let me try it
<KyranBe> hey, does anyone know if there is a ppa which provides the lion mail plasmoid?
<james147> iulain: why does kmix care about missing drivers for a closed tab?
<james147> iulain: best to do the safer and easier option of remiving a userlevel config before reinstalling anything
 * james147 notes that a reinstall is rarly required in linux... at most a reconfig should fix it (sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> .. but that wont help here since its a suerlevel config which dpkg wont touch)
<skramer_> hi everybody, I'm on Kubuntu 10.10 with latest KDE SC 4.6. Aptitude says that I have an obsolete or self-created package "hotkey-setup". Is this package really obsolete, which one replaced it?
<skramer_> the system was upgraded at least since Kubuntu 8.10
<JuJuBee> I downloaded the 10.10 64Bit iso and tried to boot, but every time I boot, it goes to the (initramfs) prompt stating an error mounting /dev/Loop0
<JuJuBee> Am I better off with the Alternate CD?
<JuJuBee> I have never needed to use Alternate before.
<james147> JuJuBee: run the cd check
<james147> JuJuBee: and check the md5sum of the iso
<JuJuBee> ok, let me go stick it back in a machine...
<JuJuBee> Where on site is the md5?
<james147> JuJuBee: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<JuJuBee> Ah, way at the bottom...
<JuJuBee> md5 checks out
<Goliath> hey i installed the new kde+kernel and i get an error msg on login saying: an audio device (alc888) seems to have been removed (Input&output). How can i fix that?
<james147> JuJuBee: then run the cd check
<JuJuBee> james147: CD Check's ok
<james147> hmm
<james147> JuJuBee: well, you could try burning it again, but I do not know if it will help (or better yet, install it to a flash drive with usb-creator) or you can try the alternitive cd
<JuJuBee> I never used usb-creator.  Can I do that directly from the iso?
<james147> JuJuBee: usb creator will install a *ubuntu iso to a flash drive to make a live usb
<james147> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JuJuBee> Hmmm can I use the persistent one to do installs?
<james147> JuJuBee: yeah, just means it saves settings to the usb
<james147> but other wise acts as the livecd
<zbyszek> hy
<zbyszek> any speek??
<JuJuBee> james147: done with usb, rebooting.  Thanks for the tips... be back later... with good news hopefully...
<rogerlays> :)
<rtdos> i have a 6.04 desktop that does not have access to the internet (so i'm not as concerned about security updates) - is there a way to install software from the repositorie archives using only a CD?
<genii-around> rtdos: Do you mean Dapper ( 6.06 ) or Jaunty ( 9.04 ) ?
<ecinx> it looks like my bigger disk partition which i set up for home isn't being used, while the small one is fillign up
<ecinx> how do I fix this
<james147> ecinx: is the home drive listed in /etc/fstab
<seme> hey guys... I've enabled the kubuntu backports ppa but after doing a refresh it only shows me the kde 4.5 updates... do I have to enable Pre-release or Unsupported updates to get kde 4.6
<Space_Man> rtdos: you may be able to add the cdrom to the repository sources list
<JuJuBee> james147: Finally got 10.10 installed from the disc t hat wasn't working.  The USB just hung and the alternate had errors..
<ucenik26> iojfsd]f
<ucenik26> fipdsjf
<ucenik26> sao]pdjkas
<ucenik26> f
<ucenik26> sads
<FloodBotK3> ucenik26: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik26> adsa
<ucenik26> d
<ucenik26> sad
<iulain> do you got these errors after retstart
<iulain> restart*
<Freyr> is there a way to install vlc 1.1 on 10.04 (not installing from ppa) ?
<Freyr> *10.04LTS
<james147> Freyr: you can always compile from source
<james147> ^^ though that breaks the idea of an LTS... since your no longer using super stable stuff :p
<Freyr> james147:thanks.
<rtdos> genii-around: Dapper (6.06) - i have kubuntu installed on a machine with only 128Meg RAM & 700MHz Celeron CPU and 12G Hard Drive (very very low specs). it was mainly a windows 98se machine but now i use it mainly for games (mostly text based) and to practice shell scripting. it does not have internet access and upgrading to a newer distro would be pointless on this machine.
<rtdos> where would i d/l the archived packages / repositories for 6.06 ?
<genii-around> rtdos: Apologies on lag, work required me. You can use a cdrom as a repository by adding it with apt-cdrom, or by making a manual entry in sources.list . As for trying to download the entire repository, you're looking at about 30-35Gb. Also it's not archived yet because 6.06 server is still active and supported
<rtdos> sorry, i'm trying to do 2 things here at once: i'm not looking at downloading the whole repository, just certain packages.
<JuJuBee> After fresh intsall of 10.10 I have no audio it seems.  Any help?
<JuJuBee> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<james147> JuJuBee: run "alsamixer" see if any of the chanels are muted
<JuJuBee> just front mic
<genii-around> !info apt-offline dapper
<ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<genii-around> Hm
<Goliath> should i use qt4 or qtcurve as gtk theme in kde?
<Goliath> hey is there a package for kde, that partially lights up the windows at taskmanager when  you hover over them with your mouse?
<krabador> when the daily build with kde 4.6.0 stable?
<mantas_Newbie> Hi, does anyone know why when I am trying to open presentation file with openoffice the system logs off?
<mantas_Newbie> is it possible to fix open office?
<james147> mantas_Newbie: could you try creating a new user and testing it with them
<mantas_Newbie> ok ill try
<mantas_Newbie> @james147 btw.. the thing is that i can create a new file... but i cant open saved one.
<iulain> do you have added any script ?
<92AAB8HU9> james147 the same with new user
<iulain> ok tell us system log off or just cant safe file ?
<92AAB8HU9> i downloaded presentation from internet.. and i just cant open
<92AAB8HU9> it
<92AAB8HU9> it loads file for a few seconds
<92AAB8HU9> and when system logs off
<92AAB8HU9> and my name changed:/
<iulain> ok do you have added any script ?
<mantas_Newbie> no
<iulain> ok
<mantas_Newbie> i dont play with scripts atm
<mantas_Newbie> cuz exam period;) and i cant risk with that:D
<iulain> maybe saved files is just virtual saved and when log off after this they gone
<mantas_Newbie> but i dont save
<mantas_Newbie> i donwload
<iulain> ummm...
<mantas_Newbie> i think i will come to this problem later..
<mantas_Newbie> maybe now i should instal microsoft office to virtual machine?
<iulain> no no
<mantas_Newbie> as i need to study whole night for tomorrows exam:/
<mantas_Newbie> i have windows xp on virtualbox
<mantas_Newbie> so maybe it wont take much time just to instal office
<james147> mantas_Newbie: you can try koffice, also make sure you are upto date.
<james147> can you open files you have saved?
<mantas_Newbie> i didnt try i didnt need it yet
<mantas_Newbie> now i just need lesson presentation;)
<mantas_Newbie> i will try koffice if it doesnt work... i think im going to windows this time
<mantas_Newbie> mantas_Newbie@ testing
<Elipse> algum progamador C?
<nerio> !ciao
<nerio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nerio> !list
<nerio> !ciao
<nerio> !hallo
<Pici> !it | nerio
<ubottu> nerio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu> hello, did I set this up right?
<ubuntu> crud how do I change my name in this...
<DarthFrog>   /nick <nick>
<gaurdianAQ> thank you
<gaurdianAQ> I don't use irc very often so I'm not very knowledgeable...
<gaurdianAQ> So is there any chance someone here might be able to help me with some grub issues...
<DarthFrog> It's more important to have fun.
<gaurdianAQ> Also I hope I wasn't intruding on anyones conversation...
<james147> !ask | gaurdianAQ
<ubottu> gaurdianAQ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaurdianAQ> Anyways what I was hoping I could get help with, is recently I switched back over from windows, to linux... I was planning on setting up a dual boot, but I forgot that the simpler way to do it would have been to install windows first and then kubuntu after so that grub picks up windows, but I forgot since it's been a while and I installed windows after, now grub has been overwritten... How hard would it be to reset up grub without wiping kubuntu off and
<gaurdianAQ> reinstalling... or would it just be better to reformat, I hadn't yet installed many programs so it wouldn't be to much of a hassle.
<DarthFrog> gaurdianAQ: This channel is frequently inactive for hours at at time.  It's also the nature of IRC that multiple conversations can be going on simultaneously.  To continue a thread, preface your comment with the nick of the intended recipient, as I've done for you in this one.
<DarthFrog> gaurdianAQ: It's pretty easy to do what you describe.
<gaurdianAQ> DarthFrog: Alright and sorry for asking to ask a question
<gaurdianAQ> DarkFrog: Did I do that right? lol I feel like such a noob...
<DarthFrog> gaurdianAQ: We were all newbies once.
<DarthFrog> !grub | gaurdianAQ
<ubottu> gaurdianAQ: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<james147> !grub2 | gaurdianAQ
<ubottu> gaurdianAQ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<james147> ^^ thats probally the one you want :)
<DarthFrog> As usual, james147 is correct. :-)
 * james147 notes they share the link you want anyway...
<gaurdianAQ> Ok then I wasn't sure if Ubuntu had switched over to grub2, I remember reading somewhere that not all distros had switched
<DarthFrog> gaurdianAQ: Kubuntu was one of the first to use GRUB2.
<gaurdianAQ> DarthFrog: Really, well I was using Ubuntu before, but when I realized installing 64 bit was a bad idea I decided to give KDE a try, I g2 admit I'm loving KDE over GNOME, so DarthFrog, when I'm typing does the message appear with the orange background as it does for me when you type to me?
<gaurdianAQ> @DarthFrog: Thanks guys, I'll check this out after lunch, I'm gonna sign off this now.
<gaurdianAQ> @james147: Thanks for your help as well!
<nerio> !Ciao
<nerio> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ChessTeach> Why does ubuntu not have the latest versions in the package manager?
<nerio> eh?????
<mika__> hi, are the kmail address books working for you? i've some address books in kaddressbook, but kmail doesn't show any address of them when i try to send an email..... should i have to install some extra packages?
<ChessTeach> I am trying to insall postgresql and the package manager think the latest verion was 8 something when they are on 9
<nerio> :(
<nerio> ???????
<ChessTeach> nerio: are those ?s directed at me?
<nerio> non capisco
<mika__> nerio: non ci sono file da scaricare qui
<nerio> scusa mi dici dove trovo i file per scaricare?
<mika__> nerio: http://kubuntu.org
<rapidsp> hey, kde 4.6 from backports upgrades without troubles? :)
<ChessTeach> rapidsp: thanks
<rapidsp> ChessTeach: that was a qustion :)
<ChessTeach> rapidsp: heh... i am on another channel as well and they told me to look in backports....solved the issue
<rapidsp> jr i didnt understand :)
<rapidsp> *or
<rapidsp> i remember upgrade to 4.5.4.... :)
<rapidsp> ok, i'll try
<pickabuntu> hello
<pickabuntu> if i partition ubuntu
<pickabuntu> if i partition my hard drive into ubuntu and windows, then can i access my windows partition in ubuntu
<pickabuntu> ???
<james147> pickabuntu: yes, ubuntu can access ntfs drives
<pickabuntu> thank you i couldn't get into ubuntu - i didn't get to say hello....
<james147> pickabuntu: however, windows cannot access ext drives :( so you cannot see your ubuntu partiton from windows (and it may ask you to formate it if you can see it :p i suggest you ignore that warning from windows)
<pickabuntu> i hate windows. mine has a virus. I making the switch. thank you
<pickabuntu> hello james147
<james147> Hello pickabuntu
<pickabuntu> so here is the plan. i partition my hard drive to put ubuntu on it. then, i get access the windows partition section and back-up any stuff i can. then, i install ubuntu with no partitions. my windows partition has a vrus, and i am so fed up with it. Would it work....
<pickabuntu> *i get access the windows partition section from ubuntu
<DexterF> hi
<pickabuntu> hello
<DexterF> anyone know a ppa with vdpau enabled kaffeine-kde3 for 10.10?
<james147> pickabuntu: I would back up any stuff you need onto an external media (flash drive or cd) then install ubuntu and copy the stuff back across assuming its not that much and you no longerr want windows. If there is allot of stuff then it becomes tricker
<geetee> hi. are there any ppa's with packages for kdevelop 4.2 (final) for 10.10? I want to upgrade to KDE 4.6 but need Kdevelop for work and don't want to break it.
<pickabuntu> yes. there is. the virus is slowing it down, so much so that i cannot access copy and paste. It takes half an hour for the right click to load and then to press copy freezes the windows!
<pickabuntu> the window
<james147> pickabuntu: you can back up stuff from a ubuntu live cd
<klux> hello
<klux> i have installed kbuntu
<klux> im using it but i have a problem
<james147> pickabuntu: if you boot into the full desktop rather then just running the installer
<klux> can someone help me?
<james147> !ask | klux
<klux> i am using WIFI internet
<ubottu> klux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<klux> that blue light on my laptop is turning off and on
<klux> why is that?
<klux> blue light = shows that wifi is connected
<klux> its repeatedly turning off and on
<james147> klux: does the connection work?
<klux> yes
<klux> its working
<klux> i am connected now from it
<FloodBotK3> klux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james147> klux: then ignore the light...
<klux> but its constantly changing colors like red/blue/red/blue
<klux> but it will spoil the  laptop, wont it? Red light means its turned off.. its constantly changing to red and then blue again
<james147> klux: my old laptop the light didnt come on at all :p
<klux> you sure it wont spoil my wifi ?
<james147> klux: if the connection is fine and not dropping out then its probally just a buggy driver playing with the lights
<pickabuntu> what do you mean by "live cd" : http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<james147> klux: and my current one the light dosnt turn off at all :p
<klux> how to fix this buggy driver
<klux> connection lags though
<klux> its lagging alot
<james147> pickabuntu: ubuntu uses a "live cd" as its installer, and lets you either boot into a full desktop on the disk, or run the installer and install it to a disk (or you can install it from the desktop)
<pickabuntu> ok so if i boot into a full destop, then would it give me the option to back up by files
<james147> pickabuntu: it lets you try out the system before installing it...  as well as backup anything you need to or prepare anything else you might need to before installing
<james147> pickabuntu: no, but it will allot you to access your files and you can back them up manually
<klux> james147:  can u help me sir
<pickabuntu> oh, ok.....
<james147> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<james147> klux: dont know much about them sorry :p
<pickabuntu> at least that would be faster than slow windows
<klux> ok
<klux> do u know any avs for linux
<klux> this is my first hour on linux
<james147> avs?
<james147> antivirus?
<james147> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<james147> klux: ^^ so you really dont need one, even if you have a windows computer i would suggest jsut having the av on that rather then kubuntu as well  :)  why should linux have to protect windows from its own stupidity
<pickabuntu> what about backing up driver names
 * BluesKaj is tempted to dump windows after yesterdays probs with makware
<BluesKaj> malware
<james147> pickabuntu: driver names?
<james147> pickabuntu: ubuntu should have most if not all the dirvers you need out the box, and if not run "Hardware Drivers" from the menu.... though it might eb called something different in ubuntu
<james147> ^^ that will install all the needed drivers for closed source drivers
<pickabuntu> well once i put ubuntu on there properly and i want to switch back, so i put a bootable xp cd in there, with all the driver names deleted, i wouldn't be able to run wireless internet on xp                   SOURCE: (tried with osx86)
<james147> pickabuntu: then i suggest that if you decide to switch back that you down load the windows drivers on ubuntu first... you should be able to google the make of your laptop to get the drivers you need
<pickabuntu> good advice.
<pickabuntu> thank you
<pickabuntu> (why didn't i think of that...)
<james147> or if not ^^ "lspci" should list your chipsets which should lead you to the drivers (though googling your laptop model is easier)
<kt_> someone help me man
<kt_> james how can i update my ubuntu complete
<kt_> like theres a window update in windows, what is in linux?
<james147> kt_: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kt_> kubunto
<kt_> kubuntu
<kt_> and how can i get the most fancy graphics in it
<james147> kt_: run "kpackagekit" and go to the software updates tab (or you can get to it via system settings)
<dmatt> anybody updated to 4.6 from 4.5.5? experiences?
<kt_> ok
<kt_> and tell me about some cool things i should download for kbuntu
<kt_> i heard linux has very good graphics n blah blah
<kt_> i cant see anything better than windows
<james147> kt_: that depends on what you define as "good graphics" ... kde has some nice desktop effects
<kt_> what is kde?
<james147> kt_: kde is the desktop interface when kubuntu uses
<kt_> a friend told me download nvidia drivers from their site
<kt_> but he is offline now
<james147> kt_: dont
<james147> the ones in the repos work better most of the time
<james147> you can install the closed source ones by opening "hardware drivers" from the menu (or run jockey-kde)
<james147> ^^ that is the recomended way and easiest way to install the drivers
<kt_> lol
<kt_> i am so upset man
<kt_> i cant get this wireless thing fixed
<kt_> can u tel me about some good drivers for wireless in kubuntu ? ill download them
<james147> kt_: you already have them..
<kt_> no its auto windows one
<kt_> i was using win7
<kt_> and now i installed this on dualboot
<james147> kt_: kubuntu wont use the windows drivers...
<kt_> so i think its that one
<kt_> tell me some other good driver
<kt_> tell me about the best kubuntu wireless driver
<james147> kt_: it has its own that it automatically installs
<kt_> iwlagn is current one
<james147> kt_: the best one is the one kubuntu installed...
<kt_> how can i update this particular driver?
<kt_> maybe that will help
<kt_> current driver is iwlagn how to update it
<james147> you can do that from kpackagekit when you update your system...
<kt_> how
<kt_> how can i do that?
<kt_> cant i type osme command in run that will do it?
<kt_> for this specific driver
<alaa_> hello,.....i was wondering will kubuntu ever get the "sync folders to ubuntu one" like ubuntu and nautilus has ?
<james147> if you ahve already updated your system then it should already be uptodate
<james147> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<james147> :p
<james147> alaa_: there was a program developed to do that, but it wasnt working very well the last time i tried it
<kt_> well sir
<james147> afraid i dont know its current state
<kt_> why dont utell me about other drivers available
<kt_> ill try them
<alaa_> hm,... :(
<james147> kt_: as I said, you have the best ones...
<kt_> just tell me the other ones
<kt_> and let me try
<kt_> sometimes the best are not ideal for use
<james147> kt_: it highly depends on your wireless card... and mostlikly there will only be one set for your card (which you probally already have)
 * james147 suggest the oldschool solution of taping over the led :D
<kt_> i shall be thankful if u just name the drivers
<james147> kt_: I cannot... they vary from card to card...
<james147> since i have no clue what card you have i cannot "name" a driver
<kt_> wireless 802.11
<kt_> how can i tell u the name of my card
<kt_> where is it writen? tell me so i can tell u
<james147> kt_: all wireless cards are "wireless 802.11"
<kt_> how to know the specific name which u want
<james147> run in konsole "lspci | grep -i network" and pastebin the result
<kt_> tell me where can i find that so i can check it
<kt_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<james147> kt_: intels cards are open source and you already have the -only- ones i know of
<kt_> :(
<kt_> plz can u search one for me
<kt_> a different one
<kt_> i dont know what to search
<kt_> im googling from hours, still no luck :o
<james147> kt_: no... since i dont think there will be any... and if there are then I doupt they will work/could be a security problem
<kt_> ill try it
<kt_> if it didnt ill leave it
<kt_> plz help me
<james147> kt_: intel open sourced its drivers so everyone uses them... there is no need for "other" drivers
<kt_> but this driver is not serving my purpose
<kt_> i better get another one na
<kt_> what do u think about http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<rapidsp> upgrade to 4.6 was with little trouble
<kt_> how?
<kt_> 4.6 what?
<rapidsp> i had purge/install kdm...
<rapidsp> cant found csome theme...
<james147> kt_: thats already in kubuntu...
<james147> kt_: http://alexcabal.com/stop-blinking-intel-wifi-led-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<kt_> i cant see the first command
<kt_> what is it plz?
<jschall> I have a suspend problem with my nvidia 8800GTS. When I resume, the graphics are slow (I get about 1/5th of the framerate in games.) Any ideas?
<kt_> thee create problem
<kt_> whats the create complete command plz? lemme know
<james147> kt_: sudo nano /etc/network/if-up.d/wifi-led-noblink
<james147> kt_: and the second one after you edit the file is sudo chmod u+x /etc/network/if-up.d/wifi-led-noblink
<james147> kt_: and the one in the updated part is  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf
<kt_> it says permission DENIED
<kt_> when i do options iwclore led_mode=1
<kt_> it says permission denied
<kt_> now?
<kt_> plz?
<james147> kt_: ^^ are you copying that into the file rather then running it?
<kt_> how to run it
<james147> kt_: you dont, you copy it into the file  /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf
<james147> kt_: then restart you network
<kt_> i typed the first 3 commands
<kt_> now i msut restart?
<kt_> i was doing the below shit also lol
<james147> ^^ or rather you computer (or unload and reload the drivers)
<kt_> ok wait let me restart network
<kt_> i must restart laptop?
<hagorath_> do someone know, how to pair with devices without pin?
<hagorath_> (bluetooth)
<alaa_> any ideas how to make kubuntu a semi-rolling release distro (aside from saving PPA's to packagekit,...etc) ?
<james147> alaa_: ... why? it will be more effort then its worth...
<james147> alaa_: you may as well install an actuall rolling release distro
<alaa_> yeah am running sabayon on a VM atm,... but it seems its kinda lacking packages...
<alaa_> so am sticking with ubuntu/kubuntu for now
<alaa_> and i did try arch but heard that its kinda hassle to install KDE on it,....so am too lazy to try it out
<james147> alaa_: you could try arch linux, they have allot of packages... that is if you dont mind configuring your system from the ground up ;)
<james147> alaa_: heh, running arch here with kde... wasnt any hassel
<kt_> help me
<kt_> its not working
<kt_> still same
<alaa_> pacman -S KDE kdm,...etc ?
<alaa_> no kdemod ?
<james147> kt_: if you having speed issues you can try http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9831101&postcount=10 (though i doute it will fix the leds)
<pickabuntu>  does ubuntu destop have unity
<alaa_> yes but its still development
<pickabuntu> ok,
<alaa_> in*
<james147> alaa_: installed kde-meta and it worked... maby something else, i forget... jsut followed the kde entry on arch wiki.... however this is way offtopic and i suggest you join me in #archlinux or and offtopic :)
<pickabuntu> is there going to be a release coming soon for ubuntu
<iulain> kt: see there http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1524950.html
<pickabuntu> a new release
<alaa_> yeah sorry james,..it kinda went that way.
<james147> pickabuntu: ubuntu releases every 6 mounts.. in the mounts of 04 and 10 :)
<james147> months ^^
<pickabuntu> what do you mean by months 4 and 10
<james147> the 4th and 10th month... april and october
<nerio> !ciao
<james147> (hence why the version are 10.04 and 10.10 11.04.... its year.month)
<nerio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pickabuntu> and can ubuntu run maya cos i herd it hard to do so, (apparently only fedora can do this)?
<james147> maya?
<pickabuntu> don't worry...
<pickabuntu> i'll put ubuntu on this slow junk, and hopefully it will run gr8!!!
<alaa_> maya the 3d program ?
<pickabuntu> yes
<james147> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 10520 kB, installed size 27612 kB
<alaa_> i dont think it can,...
<alaa_> it might with wine tho,but i doubt u will get the full performance outta it
<pickabuntu> ahh forget it .. i'll put ubuntu on there and use virtual machine on my mac for maya....
<pickabuntu> see you
<james147> ^^ :S vm for 3d erkk
<alaa_> :|
<alaa_> does ubuntu one only work with ubuntu ?
<alaa_> or can i upload files from diffrent ditros ?
 * james147 thinks their goal is multi platform
<Pici> alaa_: You may want to ask in their channel if there are clients packaged for other distros.  #ubuntuone
<alaa_> alright
<sylion> Hello, i have some problem: GTK style QTCurve not work, and its looks not good...
<sylion> i change style to Raleigh and its dont work too
<rtdos> how come i am getting a wrong architecture message when i attempt to install the following: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/xapple2 - i thought i could install legacy 32bit packages?
<james147> rtdos: :( dosnt look like apt-get supports that :S though running the application should work
<james147> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<james147> (see teh first link)
<pickabuntu> i downloaded the destop ubuntu edition, so i go into the boot device selection menu, by hitting F12, and select cd but windows starts as normal/not the ubuntu installation, why?
<pickabuntu> hello?
<pickabuntu> james147?
<james147> pickabuntu: did you md5sum check the iso?
<pickabuntu> what does that mean
<james147> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<parduist> Pardus 2011 is released! http://pardus.org.tr/eng/
<pickabuntu> sums are the same
<rtdos> james147, I tried downloading the file directly from that link and i get that same message. :-(
<james147> pickabuntu: try reburning the disk as a slower speed or using a usb
<james147> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pickabuntu> my computer doesn't boot from usb
<james147> rtdos: yeah, as far as i can tell apt, or at least ts front ends dont understand dualarch systems (ie running 32 on 64)
<rtdos> ouch. ok. i'll see if i can copy the files manually.
<james147> pickabuntu: then try to reburn the disk...booting strick to the os when you selected to boot form teh cd indicates that the biso failed to find anything of intrest on the cd (namly aa mbr)
<pickabuntu> james147, am i meant to use the windows ubuntu installer....!
<pickabuntu> ????
<iulain> you have downloaded on cd now or usb ?
<geneiros> hi there...
<james147> Hello geneiros
<geneiros> hi james147
<geneiros> i'm having a problem in kde 4.6
<james147> !ask | geneiros
<ubottu> geneiros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geneiros> my gtk styles doesnt work...
<geneiros> ok
<geneiros> i was using kde 4.5.5 with molecule gtk style, and when updated to kde  4.6 all my gtk apps like firefox, gimp, eclipse doesnt use the gtk styles that i have configured in system settings...
<james147> geneiros: do you have a ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and ~/.gtkrc-2.0  file?
<geneiros> only have .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<james147> geneiros: then symlink it to the other
<james147> (not sure if it will help :)  )
<geneiros> yeeee
<geneiros> it worked...
<geneiros> you're the best...
<geneiros> :)
<geneiros> now...i have another one....i have my panel(task bar) and when i resize it to decrease or increase the height, when i log out and log in the panel seems to return to default height size...
<geneiros> where does the settings of the size of panel are saved?
<Kurdistan> hey guys will kubuntu 11.04 with kde 4.6 be any faster?
<Kurdistan> and lighter?
<james147> geneiros: panel settings are saved with the plasma-desktop settings at ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<james147> Kurdistan: hard to say seeing as its no where near a realse state yet.... but the goal for every new release it to make it faster :)
<james147> Kurdistan: kde and gnome cannot be considered light however, thats not their goal
<Kurdistan> james147, thx for your nice comment, I tried out kubuntu 10.10 and it was terrible slow.
<geneiros> i think kubuntu 10.10 one of the fastest
<Kurdistan> I am myself a buntu person, normally I run ubuntu/lubuntu.
<james147> Kurdistan: probally a configuration problem.. what drivers/graphics card did you have?
<geneiros> i tried almost all the kde distros...and maybe kubuntu is as fast or better then pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> james147, I have Geforce Go 7400.
<james147> Kurdistan: how much ram/swap?
<Kurdistan> :) I am pretty well oriented with buntu distros.
<Kurdistan> :) I have 2 gb ram so my swap normaly is around 2 gb.
<james147> Kurdistan: kde should run smoothly with those specs (hell it runs smooothly on my netbook :D )... are you using teh open or close drivers for nvidia?
<Kurdistan> I am pretty good at tweaking for shorthing out boot-time (really easy with gnome/lxde).
<Kurdistan> james147 the close ones
<Kurdistan> I removed animation and desktop effect it helped little bit under kubuntu 10.10
<james147> Kurdistan: try disabling desktop effects, see if that helps
<james147> :S
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: YMMV!
<Kurdistan> but other then the terrible slow upstart/reboot/shotdown I like kubuntu/kde concept.
<Daskreech> Don't reboot or shutdown :)
<james147> Kurdistan: o its just start up and shutdown?
<bigjools> it boots like the wind on my box
<Kurdistan> I can accept that kde/kubuntu will never be fast like ubuntu/gnome (in natty unity), but it would be good if it is in the same level.
<Kurdistan> james147 yes, but in general kubuntu is slow compare to ubuntu. If I compare to Lubuntu, Kubuntu/kde feels like Windows.
<Kurdistan> dont take me wrong I like all buntu derivates.
<Kurdistan> so guys and girls, will kubuntu 11.04 be any faster then kubuntu 10.10?
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: compare it to ratpoison :)
<Kurdistan> or should I stick with unity/xfce/lxde?
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: If being light and fast is your objective I'd say look at openbox or ratpoison
<Kurdistan> :( I hope it will be fast and light, becuase kubuntu is damn good looking, eyecandy .
<Kurdistan> daskreech, I have tried openbox under crunchbang it is fast, but pretty ugly.
<Kurdistan> lxde with openbox integration is nicer.
<Kurdistan> ratpoison is geeky.:)
<Kurdistan> how is kubuntu netbook edition?
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: Try e?
<Kurdistan> I have notebook, can I try it or it is pain in the as like ubuntu netbook 10.10 ?
<Kurdistan> I think kubuntu netbook should be faster? Correct me if I am wrong.
<Daskreech> Should be
<Kurdistan> is the kubuntu netbook edition only good for intel atom users?
<Daskreech> More polished at the very least
<Daskreech>  If you want lighter and faster and pretty have you looked at E ?
<Kurdistan> I am not fun of e17
<Kurdistan> I read news that kwin will be faster. thats good. I hope they learn something from compiz team.
<rtdos> kwin?
<Kurdistan> rtdos you use kubuntu/kde and you dont know, kwin?
<Kurdistan> thats wierd
<Kurdistan> kwin=kde based windows manager
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: Why would that be strange?
<Daskreech> I'm sure most people using Gnome don't have any idea about Metacity or Compiz
<Daskreech> And I'm sure whatever you want them to learn from compiz will probably not be learned in this release
<Kurdistan> daskreech, maybe you are right.
<Kurdistan> I wish kubuntu all the best and I will be really pleased if kubuntu gets lighter and faster.
<Kurdistan> it would be my main distro
<Kurdistan> bye guys/girls.
<Daskreech> but in general expecting something to be capable pretty and fast is going to lead to very few choices and lots of compromises
<Daskreech> Unless of course you build your own :)
<geneiros> does preload work in kubuntu 10.10?
<Kurdistan> daskreech, I dont have time for arch and my student internet is a main turn off.
<Daskreech> geneiros: Preloading what?
<Daskreech> Kurdistan: Student internet?
<Kurdistan> preloading is something used to startup application faster.
<geneiros> package preload 0.6
<Kurdistan> thats what geneiros writs about
<geneiros> used to work in 9.10
<geneiros> and then in 10.04 stoped working
<geneiros> if it works again...helps a little
<Kurdistan> daskreech, my university internet I must log in to page before I can be able to use internet
<Kurdistan> bye guys/girls.
<Daskreech> ah that doesn't seem like such a hard ship
<Daskreech>  Kurdistan Bye
<Kurdistan> internet=network
<xjjk> hello, is anyone using the Akonadi-based Kontact from Kubuntu's experimental PPA?
<xjjk> how is it…
<geneiros> i havent tried
<geneiros> hi xjjk
<xjjk> geneiros: hello
<xjjk> I *really* want to do some kind off offline IMAP storage
<xjjk> my Internet connections have been getting slower and slower and I want to cache all this =/
<maco> xjjk: you dont need the akonadi version to do DIMAP
<xjjk> but I don't want to download 3 GB of e-mail just to do it again with akonadi-based kontact
<xjjk> maco: I don't, but I rather not download stuff again
<xjjk> maco: also, last I used it (4.2?), there were a lot of bugs
<maco> i would *hope* that if you have it in the old format itd convert it when you upgrade o the akonadi one
<xjjk> maco: that's something I'm not sure about
<maco> 4.2 is when i started using it. DIMAP was much less buggy than normal IMAP! normal IMAP crashed when you deleted > 1 message at a time.
<xjjk> maco: I had to nuke my nepomuk db going from sesame to virtuoso
<xjjk> that was *annoying*
<adi_> it does convert when upgrading
<xjjk> hence, I don't want to re-download all my e-mail
<geneiros> see you..
<xjjk> well, back to the original question: is anyone using akonadi-based kmail, and how great/bad is it
<xjjk> it's inevitable by KDE 4.6.1 or .2, I'm assuming
<kennethaar> Hi
<drbobb> does rekonq support flash?
<james147> yes
<drbobb> so mine must be misconfigured somehow
<drbobb> (i just installed kde 4.6 from the backports ppa)
<james147> drbobb: do you have flash installed?
<drbobb> do I need any package other than flashplugin-installer?
<james147> dont think so
<drbobb> then yes it is installed
<james147> does it work in konq or other browsers?
<drbobb> I've only been using chrome
<drbobb> but that probably comes with its own flashplayer?
<james147> dont think so,
<drbobb> well flash does work for me in chrome
<drbobb> 64bit system btw
<james147> try konq
<drbobb> it's not installed by default, is it? just askin'
<james147> it is
<james147> or should be
<nysosym> wow kubuntu have a lot of graphical bugs
<nysosym> and this after 3 years of kde 4
<james147> nysosym: what graphical bugs?
<drbobb> 'which konqueror' says nada
<nysosym> james147: scratched images
<james147> scratched?
<jcgs> hi :) can anyone help my try and get my laptop's mic working?
<nysosym> james147: hard to decribe, just damaged like mixed pixel lines
<james147> nysosym: not seeing anything like that here,
<drbobb> the calendar plasmoid is too big, and it refuses to scale down
<nysosym> some menus are fluid, others like 5fps, makes no sense
<nysosym> no consistency
<drbobb> (just a minor annoyance)
<nysosym> windows can scaled to the dead
<james147> nysosym: can you test a new user? see if they have the same problems
<nysosym> james147: i tried 2 new installs ;)
<nysosym> nvidia non free driver
<james147> nysosym: can you print screen it?
<maco> nysosym: from what ive heard, its to do with using documented parts of the X API that havent been getting much love from Xorg devs, but there's work going on to get the stuff Plasma & KWin use to be better supported by the X devs
<drbobb> the nvidia nonfree driver is buggy
<drbobb> or at least, does not play well with kde
<drbobb> that is m experience
<drbobb> my
<nysosym> maco: ahh ok, it'll getting better after 3 years, nothing that apple or ms could do
<drbobb> some desktop effects need to be avoided, they tend to freeze the display
<nysosym> drbobb, a shame, 3 years ago nvidia was the best graphic card for linux
<drbobb> I just tried to use the cube, and got a 2-minute freeze
<nysosym> and thats called a final release -.-
<nysosym> there are very good ideas, but most of them seam very rough made
<james147> nysosym: for most people it is stable... I have never had a problem with nvidia or kde being slow :s  its probally a small subset of devices that are affected
<nysosym> shure, it's stable, but buggy
<james147> nysosym: like allot f software ... hell most software :)
<nysosym> but the most of them work well in basic functions
<james147> nysosym: not always for everyone, in this case it unfortunately happens to be you :(
<nysosym> selecting files i laggy as hell, on a actual 4 core system with 3 ghz
<nysosym> that should not happen
<nysosym> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9255/snapshot1ub.png
<nysosym> there you can see the graphic bugs
<nysosym> on the right side of dolphin
<nysosym> and the dolphin icon itself over the menubar
<SJr> I get the horrible static in my left channel in Kubuntu, on a dell M1210
#kubuntu 2011-01-28
<xmerlinx789> i have linksys wusb54gp wireless card i am trying to get it working in ubuntu can anyone help me with this
<jukas> can anyone help me?
<jukas> im trying to install gst-plugins-base-0.10.30 on kubuntu 10.10 but i cant do the command make
<jukas> this is the error that returns make[3]: Entering directory `/home/jukas/Downloads/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst/adder'   ORCC   tmp-orc.c /usr/local/bin/orcc: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/bin/orcc: undefined symbol: orc_parse_full make[3]: *** [tmp-orc.c] Error 127 make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/jukas/Downloads/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst/adder' make[2]: *** [adder] Error 2 make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/jukas/Downloads/gst-
<jukas> so any ideas?
<erick_> hola
<erick_> hay alguien aki ¡
<erick_> hola hola
<buntunub> im using kubuntu 10.04 since release and I have been having issues with pulseaudio/phonon crackling/scratchy noises..
<buntunub> can anyone help with this
<c2tarun> hi :) I just now installed kubuntu, can anyone please tell me some download managers for kubuntu?
<Fanfare> c2tarun: kget or ktorrent !?
<c2tarun> Fanfare: is there anyway of making them as my default download managers with firefox?
<Fanfare> hm, w firefox, i dont know... u can set kget as dlmanager for konqueror...
<c2tarun> Fanfare: how?
<Fanfare> it asks on firststart
<c2tarun> Fanfare: Thanks :)
<ubuntu> we
<jukas_> can anyone help me?
<jukas_> im trying to install gst-plugins-base-0.10.30 but i cant do the command make
<jukas_> /usr/local/bin/orcc: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/bin/orcc: undefined symbol: orc_parse_full
<jukas_> what is that means? anyone?
<Fanfare> jukas_: why compile? its in the repos..
<jukas_> but i need the gst-plugins-base
<jukas_> the package inside repos seems not work...
<iqbal> excuse me
<jukas_> because everytime when i try to install gst-python-0.10 appears a message that i steel need this package
<jukas_> still need this package
<iqbal> can anyone help me?
<Fanfare> iqbal: how should we know?
<Fanfare> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iqbal> i have a problem in creating search in java programming
<DreamsofanEagle> hey, can someone help me out here?
<Fanfare> !aks@DreamsofanEagle
<Fanfare> !ask@DreamsofanEagle
<DreamsofanEagle> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
<DreamsofanEagle> !ask Hey, installed Visual boy advance through the terminal, now how in the heck do I run the thing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: dpkg-query -L <packagename> | grep bin
<iqbal> i create search word indictionary
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
<iqbal> when word r type the word realated with r show
<iqbal> and not the meaning
<iqbal> how to show the meaning of word?
<iqbal> the word data and the meaning i store in List
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: if u installed pckage xyz (sudo apt-get install) and it does not create a menu entry (or u dont find it) u can list all files (or only binarys) by executing dpkg-query -L xyz | grep bin
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, I found it in the Bin, but its not opening
<Fanfare> what does it say? u might need to give it a gamesfile (rom) try xyz --help or man xyz
<DreamsofanEagle> nothing, it will not run
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: be more verbose! what do u type, what happens?
<DreamsofanEagle> I used the GUI to get into the usr/bin folder, tried to open the program
<DreamsofanEagle> it doesn't do a thing
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: ok, open a Konsole type the command
<Fanfare> i guess vba doesnt have a gui...
<DreamsofanEagle> what command, I'm not used to running a terminal
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: the name of the file u clicked on... btw <tab> is your friend!
<Fanfare> DreamsofanEagle: try vba<tab> or vba<tab twice> that'll show u a list of executeabals starting with vba...
<DreamsofanEagle> ahhh
<DreamsofanEagle> think I need a ROM first
<DreamsofanEagle> still not getting it
<diegosx> someone?
<`DT`> since xubuntu is dead as usual.....any idea what might cause a fresh install to work perfectly for three ours and incapable of loging in correctly after a reboot?
<`DT`> i get the login screen, login, splash screen, flash black, see the busy cursor for the mouse, more flashing to black, splash screen back to login screen
<`DT`> loging in to xterm work fine, but no network access when i do
<`DT`> also running 9.10 (internet is crap, haven't gotten around to downloading 10.10 yet)
<EduardoRT> Buenas,
<EduardoRT> Soy usuario de Ubuntu desde hace tiempo y hasta ahora me decido a probar Kubuntu y no encuentro donde cambiar el estilo gráfico del mouse, alguien me podría decir donde es? :)
<`DT`> !es | EduardoRT
<ubottu> EduardoRT: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lof> hello watchers
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> `DT`: I'm going to guess the reboot helped with that
<lof> can someone tell me how i get a tty input of ethernet to an ifconfig interface
<`DT`> no, Daskreech reboot caused it
<Daskreech> lof: Can you ask that a different way?
<Daskreech> `DT`: That's what I meant the reboot caused the problem
<lof> i have a /dev/ttyUSB and I want it to come up to that it appears for ifconfig to use
<`DT`> Daskreech: yeah. any ideas?
<Daskreech> lof: Ah look into /etc/network/interfaces
<Daskreech> `DT`: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<lof> i have added an entry in interfaces but the ifconfig group dont take it for bringing it uo
<lof> i have added a line for iface ttyUSB
<lof> do i need a specifier for the interface in interfaces
<`DT`> Daskreech: do that from xterm?
<Daskreech> `DT`: yes you can use less or grep for RR
<lof> shall i bring though the error from ifconfig
<`DT`> Daskreech: "command not found"
<lof> is it connected
<Daskreech> `DT`: What was the command you used?
<`DT`> ~/.xsession-errors
<Daskreech> `DT`: try less ~/.xsession-errors
<`DT`> ok that gave me somehting
<lof> ok do i get a turn soon
<`DT`> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/s3Qzg0dF
<Daskreech> `DT`: You have paster installed on your computer?
<`DT`> nope
<`DT`> had to type it out on another computer
<Daskreech> `DT`: do you have internet on your other computer?
<`DT`> usually, yes. currently no. under xterm is says i have no networking hardware
<Daskreech> apt-get install pastebinit
<`DT`> everything worked fine before the reboot
<Daskreech> `DT`: did you try reboot to a older kernel?
<`DT`> i don't have an older kernal
<`DT`> currently locked in to that log file too
<Daskreech> what does sudo ifconfig -a say ?
<`DT`> hang on, didn't realize it came unpluged, battery dies after 10 minues :/
<`DT`> huh...last time it said i had no hardware. says i do now
 * `DT` plugs in the a cord
<sunexplodes> Hey guys. Got an amarok problem, but everyone in that room is asleep, so i'm gonna shoot here, if that's cool.
<sunexplodes> Amarok handled my ipod quite well when using it out of a Gnome environment, but when I installed KDE, it started to recognize it as a generic media device. No matter what DE I'm in.
<`DT``> infernal contraption
<sunexplodes> No longer will it write anything to it in the proper apple format, so i'm kind of out of luck. All the other apps i've tried recognize it, but i'd prefer to use amarok, as it has all my album art and stuff
<`DT``> ok Daskreech i'm hooked up to the ethernet
<sunexplodes> Anyone got any guesses?
<`DT``> sorry sunexplodes i know ziltch about apple products
<Daskreech> Hmm ok
<`DT`> and got pastebinit installed
<Daskreech> `Dt`: Have net?
<Daskreech> Ok sweet :)
<Daskreech> Ok you are in Xterm?
<`DT`> yes
<Daskreech> what does startx do?
<Daskreech> no wait
<sunexplodes> It's likelier an amarok problem than an apple one, as all other apps are acting the same, just amarok is having an issue
<Daskreech> `DT`: Xterm?
<`DT`> yes
<Daskreech> what did you do when you logged in?
<`DT`> to login to xterm? selected it from the menu
<Daskreech> sunexplodes: there is a common lib that is used to refognize i* devices
<Daskreech> I don't remember what's it is called now though
<`DT`> normal login starts, goes to splash screen, flashes black, shows busy cursor, flashes black again, back to splash screen and back to login screen
<Daskreech> `DT`: What happens if you select KDE from the login?
<`DT`> i don't actually have KDE
<Daskreech> `DT`: Oh what do you have then?
<`DT`> running Xfce, no one in #xubuntu is active
<sunexplodes> yeah, it's libgpod, which is allowing the ipod to detect fine in gtkpod, rhythmbox, banshee, exfalso, etc. just an amarok problem.
<`DT`> as usual
<Daskreech> `DT`: ah hmm do you have compiz?
<`DT`> don't think so
<`DT`> i do not have the compiz-wrapper package installed
<Daskreech> `DT`: do you have compiz installed?
<`DT`> i never installed it and i don't belive it ships with th xubuntu main install
<`DT`> any chances of an upgrade fixing this?
<simple312> test
<`DT`> fail
<`DT`> :P
<simple312> ha
<c2tarun> I need to set a keyboard shortcut for konsole. How can I do that?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: open konsole -> settings -> Configure Shortcuts?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: there is option for about konsole but no option for starting konsole?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: Make a .desktop file
<Daskreech> or look in global shortcuts to define your own
<c2tarun> Daskreech: in global shortcuts which KDE component should I choose?
<Daskreech> Define a scheme and import it I think. a .desktop file is a lot easier
<c2tarun> Daskreech: Can you please tell me how to make a .desktop file? is there any manual available on net?
<Daskreech> You could do a kwin script as well now that I think of it
<Daskreech> http://superuser.com/questions/6791/keyboard-shortcuts-in-kde-4-x
<c2tarun> Daskreech: Thaks:)
<Daskreech> c2tarun: ok. Seems there is a konsole one there already but just disabled by default
<Daskreech> c2tarun: have you ever tried yakuake?
<Fanfare> c2tarun: you could also try yakuake...
<c2tarun> Fanfare: what is yakuake?
<yofel> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 299 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<yofel> drop down terminal that auto-hides
<c2tarun> sounds good :)
<c2tarun> let me try :)
<c2tarun> what should I have to install for yakuake?
<yofel> yakuake
<c2tarun> ok I installed it, what is the key for it and how to start it/
<c2tarun> ?
<yofel> alt+f2 -> run yakuake
<yofel> then press F12
<c2tarun> wow :) its good... thanks folks
<Glu> I need to delete a file by inode number, but the file has 0000 permissions, any suggestions? Im using a cron job to accomplish commands
<c2tarun> Glu: try to change the permission by chmod..
<Glu> c2tarun: problem is I cant chmod
<Glu> c2tarun: permission denied
<c2tarun> use sudo chmod
<Glu> c2tarun: only way I have access is by a cron job
<c2tarun> Glu: u cannot chmod even after application of sudo? Ok then I dont know what to do. Wait till someone reply
<Glu> c2tarun: sudo requires a password which I cant type because its a cron job
<yofel> erm, a cron job is always run as root
<yofel> unless specified otherwise
<Glu> yofel: It says permission denied when I try to delete the folder via inode number
<Glu> This is my exact command
<Glu> find . -inum 26048780 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Glu> The file has special characters... so I have to delete it by inode number
<Daskreech> Glu: get permissions
<yofel> hm, I guess find errors out on those special characters :/
<yofel> since it will still pass the name
<Daskreech> Glu: you can escape the special chars
<Glu> Daskreech: I know the inode number... I just need to delete the folder
<Glu> number*
<yofel> hm, your example find command works fine here run as root
<Daskreech> yofel: You don't have the name of the folder
<Daskreech> Glu: can you paste the name of the folder here?
<yofel> Daskreech: find will pass the name of the folder to rm
<Glu> ê+gô~q©
<yofel> hm, deleting that here works fine as root, even by inode
<Daskreech> Glu: Who owns it?
<Glu> Daskreech: user "stgadmin" which I am...
<yofel> Glu: can you quote the {} and try again? '{}'
<rtdos> i have graphical login disabled (so i can start xserver manually) but how do i use xinit or startx to specify which desktop i want to use (kde or gnome) ?
<Glu> yofel: I am running that now
<Glu> Permission denied
<yofel> :S
<Glu> yofel: Thanks for trying
<yofel> are you running that as roo?
<yofel> ..
<c2tarun> muting system volume is not muting volume of youtube video :( why so?
<noaXess> goodmorning
<c2tarun> noaXess: gud mrng :)
<noaXess> have right now updated to kde 4.6... don't know if it is a nvidai issue, but the animations of eg kmenu wil have some dirty aanimation parts, that will keep on screen util i go over mit the mouse
<c2tarun> noaXess: using mouse as eraser :)
<noaXess> c2tarun: seems to ;)
<noaXess> also if i click the little down-arrow for the hidden system icons...
<noaXess> it sees that it is a problem of the possition of my man bar
<noaXess> main bar.. kmenu, apps, task entries, systray.. i have it on top...
<noaXess> of my screen..if i place it on bottom, it works fine.. strang
<noaXess> e
<noaXess> the animations coming from down to top if my bar is on top of my screen..
<c2tarun> hmm... try to install drivers for Nvidia
<noaXess> c2tarun: i have them already ..
<noaXess> nvidia-current                                                       260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<c2tarun> how can i check what version of KDE is in my kubuntu?
<noaXess> c2tarun: just open dolphin and go to help, about kde ;)
<c2tarun> noaXess: which distro are u using?
<noaXess> c2tarun: ?? kubuntu ;):. or are we in another channel? HA.. no ;)..
<noaXess> kubuntu since about 3 years
<c2tarun> sorry :)
<noaXess> nop
<c2tarun> I just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, kubuntu since morning :)
<c2tarun> Can you please tell me from where can i download nice themes for kubuntu?
<erick> hola alguien habla español
<susundberg> no i think we speak english here
<susundberg> you might want to try spanish community irc
<erick> ok graxias
<susundberg> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#spanish
<noaXess> c2tarun: hm.. never looked for that but wait
<noaXess> c2tarun: found.. http://kde-look.org/ and this is also interesting: http://kde-apps.org/
<susundberg> de nada
<c2tarun> noaXess: hey can u please help me with volume in kubuntu, volume of movies is very low as compared to ubuntu. why so?
<susundberg> your mixer volume is lower?
<noaXess> c2tarun: hm... is pulseaudio installed?
<c2tarun> wait let me chek
<c2tarun> I think its not, i ran `aptitude show pulseaudio | grep State` but found error
<noaXess> c2tarun: mybe you need to manually install pulseaudio.. but.. why?... i tought pa is no default on kubuntu mav.. grrrrr
<noaXess> c2tarun: fresh install?
<c2tarun> noaXess: yup today morning :(
<noaXess> c2tarun: so install pa.. wait..
<c2tarun> noaXess: ok
<noaXess> c2tarun:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio
<noaXess> shit sorry..
<tsimpson> Kubuntu doesn't and won't use Pulse, we have Phonon thanks
<noaXess> basket formatting was pasted too grr
<c2tarun> noaXess: so what should i do ?
<noaXess> tsimpson: hm... so can you explain why c2tarun's sound is low?
<tsimpson> (though phonon can use pulse)
<noaXess> lower than in ubuntu
<tsimpson> check the mixer settings, Kubuntu does nothing special with sound other than just play it
<noaXess> c2tarun: checked  mixer?
<tsimpson> it's possible that pulse does some pre-amplification stuff
<c2tarun> tsimpson: actually i just checked phonon is also not installed
<tsimpson> c2tarun: how did you install kubuntu?
<c2tarun> from live CD
<tsimpson> then you do have phonon
<tsimpson> or, something went horribly wrong with the install, as phonon is part of KDE SC
<c2tarun> ok i just checkd in mixer :) internal volume was low
<c2tarun> Thanks folks
<susundberg> kubuntu natty does use pulseaudio?
<susundberg> and doesnt even earlier have? i mean 10.10 ?
<tsimpson> kubuntu doesn't use pulse by default
<tsimpson> though you can have phonon use pulse
<susundberg> oh sure it does
<susundberg> Kubuntu now uses the PulseAudio sound server by default.
<susundberg> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<FloodBotK3> susundberg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susundberg> yeah sorry mr. bot
<noaXess> susundberg: yes.. that right.. so pa is default installed..
<tsimpson> I must have just removed it earlier on my 10.10 system then
<tsimpson> ah, it's only recommended in kubuntu-desktop, I didn't install any of the recommended stuff I didn't already have
<i4ba1> what different between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Nielsen> i4ba1: "k"
<reisi> is there an easy way to turn kubuntu-desktop install into "headless" (no X or any graphical) -- we had a bit of miscommunication and a headless setup is now running X+kdm for no reason
<Nielsen> can't you just disable the init script for kdm?
<reisi> Nielsen: i'd rather remove the packages; they weight about 90% of all updates
<Nielsen> uhm... apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop has a depends list of packages
<reisi> so it's as easy as removing that package? that was my guess, has anyone ever removed it?
<reisi> successfully that is :)
<Nielsen> dunno
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> Where can I find the source packages of kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<moetunes> backports is a repository like the rest so    apt-get source application    should work the same for it afaik
<devurandom> Sry, misnomer on my side. I mean the source for the package, not the source-package.
<devurandom> I need to have a look at the scripts that built the binary package.
<beverly_> yay binary
<moetunes> devurandom:  maybe ask in kubuntu-dev that's nothing I've bothered with
<devurandom> Oh, wasnt aware of that chan. Thanks!
<moetunes> np :)
<devurandom> Heh, must have been because that chan doesnt exist...
<moetunes> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<devurandom> #kubuntu-devel
<moetunes> there you go...
<Decorian> hi, recently installed kubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, it won't go past the login screen, although i can log in fine in the console. I seperated home and root partitions and encrypted the home folder, any ideas as to what's wrong or should I just reinstall?
<james147> Decorian: check the logs (/var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsessionerrors) if not try starting it from a tty (with startx) after you shutdown kdm (also make sure you own all the files in you home (espically the hidden ones)
<Decorian> how do i shutdown kdm?
<Decorian> also, i'm fairly sure i would own everything, there's only one user, and it's pretty much a clean install
<Decorian> all i have done is updates and installed some programs (bzr and things)
<james147> Decorian: check anyway... some times root takes hold of your files if you have been running something as root that you houldnt have ;)
<james147> Decorian: to stop kdm run "sudo stop kdm" and "sudo start kdm" to start it (or restart if you just want to restart it)
<Decorian> ok, thanks
<Decorian> ok, the startx worked, and I logged in
<Decorian> i'm going to run an update, then see if it happens agai
<Decorian> n
<Decorian> also i'll check all my files in /home
<Decorian> thanks for your help james147
<james147> Decorian: also, though unlikly on a new install, make sure kubuntu-desktop is still instaleld
<Decorian> ok, thanks,
<Decorian> i think so, because i'm in now
<prescott> any one know about usenet
<nicklas_> hello. 4.6 is working good? updated and emptied my home yesterday, but havent had time to test it yet
<pablo_> putas
<kt_> hello, i want to view youtube but it says i need adobe flash player i cant get it from their site, is there any problem or what man?
<kt_> im using kbuntu
<james147> kt_: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<kt_> from where?
<james147> kt_: kpackagekit or apt-get or anyother packagemanager in kubuntu :)
<Peace-> !medibuntu | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kt_> i have apt-get
<kt_> what exactly i must type?
<kt_> apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kt_> ?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install stuff
<james147> kt_: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Peace-> james147: hi
<james147> Hey Peace-
<kt_> ok its going on
<kt_> btw the blinking problem is not solved yet
<kt_> the site u gave me solved problem for few mins
<Peace-> kt_: have you the medibuntu repository ?
<kt_> but now its started again
<kt_> peace my wifi led keeps blinking, how can i stop that?
<Peace-> kt_: it working ?
<Peace-> it's
<kt_> yes
<kt_> its working but its blinking which is disturbing
<Peace-> well you can't do it
<kt_> why not?
<kt_> it will spoil the wifi like this
<Decorian> doesn't blinking just mean that traffic is going over the wifi, and it's telling you it's working
<kt_> it shouldnt blink
<kt_> it should stay blue color if its working
<kt_> and red tells u its not working
<kt_> it continues blue/red/blue/red
<Decorian> oh, mine flickers when i access the internet and traffic is going over it, but when i stop, it just stays constant to tell you it's working (then red for not working)
<kt_> no help?
<kt_> ;\
<Peace-> kt_: you will not fix this
<Peace-> ever
<kt_> why not
<kt_> i just fixed it yesterday, james gave me a link which i followed
<kt_> but now when i restarted laptop it has started again
<Peace-> kt_: well...
<Peace-> then you have to link me the tutorial
<Peace-> maybe there is some command to do on the start
<kt_> on google type how to stop wifi led blinking
<Peace-> what did you exacly done ?
<kt_> there its on the top i guess
<kt_> there were 2-3 commands
<kt_> which i typed in bash and it worked
<Peace-> kt_: so basically you have to create a script
<Peace-> and put it on the folder ~/.Autostart
<Peace-> it will run everytime you turn on the pc
<Peace-> to do this
<kt_> i see
<Peace-> just
<kt_> so how can i do that
<Peace-> write this
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> kt_: http://pastebin.com/Hn7JgtbA
<Peace-> when you have created it
<Peace-> make it executable with
<kt_> http://alexcabal.com/stop-blinking-intel-wifi-led-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<kt_> this is the thing
<Peace-> chmod +x namescript
<kt_> can u check that article and help me with method 1
<kt_> that one works
<kt_> tell me what exactly to type, ill type it in bash
<Peace-> kt_: create a text file
<Peace-> kt_: then you paste http://pastebin.com/qa6z09Tt
<kt_> how to create text file, this is my 2nd day on linux
<kt_> i used windows till now
<Peace-> kt_: ....
<Peace-> kt_: open a terminal
<Peace-> kt_: or run kate
<Peace-> or right button on the file manager ---create a new text file
<kt_> ok kate is running
<kt_> kate is running now
<Peace-> kt_: ok paste the file you can find http://pastebin.com/qa6z09Tt
<Peace-> save the file with nobliking
<Peace-> go with the file manager where there is noblinking
<Peace-> right button on the file
<Peace-> properties
<kt_> wait wait
<Peace-> permission
<kt_> i have copy/pasted that into that thing
<Peace-> it's executable
<kt_> that text editor
<kt_> now i should save it?
<Peace-> kt_: well yes...
<kt_> how?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> kt_: age?
<kt_> 15
<kt_> y?
<Peace-> omg and you don't know how to save files in windowws?
<Peace-> xD
<kt_> i know on windows
<kt_> this is not windows
<kt_> lol
<Peace-> the same on kde
<Peace-> save as... omg there is the icon kid
<Peace-> wake up
<kt_> ok
<kt_> i saved it on the name "lol"
<Peace-> or in the menu file save as
<Peace-> -.-
<kt_> now what?
<Peace-> well
<Peace-> open dolphin
 * Peace- is a saint
<kt_> dolphin is opened
<kt_> now?
<Peace-> go where you saved the file lol
<kt_> /whois $me
<kt_> i did
<kt_> then?
<Peace-> right button
<Peace-> proprietes
<Peace-> permission
<Peace-> set it like is executable
<Peace-> then ... put this file on this folder
<kt_> i dont find where is "properties"
<Peace-> kt_: ok i have no time kid
<Peace-> i ahve to go now
<Peace-> bye
<kt_> please sir help me
<kt_> where is properties?
<kt_> plz sir
<kt_> plz sir :) just tell me, im very close
<kt_> there is no properties
<Decorian> hi kt, properties should be at the bottom of the menu when you right-click on the text file you just saved
<kt_> grr i opened the file
<kt_> anyway wait
<Peace-> kt_: omg kid look at this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopaa1371
<kt_> ok done
<kt_> i have set it to is excutable
<kt_> now what?
<Peace-> kt_: look where the file si
<Decorian> you clicked ok and confirmed the executable property
<Peace-> it's my home/.kde/Autostart
<Peace-> and it's executable
<Peace-> that's all
<kt_> file is on desktop
<kt_> i mean documents, sorry
<Peace-> kt_: kid do you know in windows how to change location to a file?
<Peace-> it's the same on kde xD
<kt_> /home/kt/documents
<kt_> its there
<kt_> and its executable
<kt_> i added it
<kt_> to startup
<kt_> now it should be done?
<Decorian> startup? or ~/.kde/Autostart
<kt_> Autostart
<Decorian> should be done
<kt_> btw ive installed that restricted thing
<kt_> its asking me to configure
<kt_> how to configure it
<Decorian> sorry don't know
<kt_> i want to play videos on youtube
<Peace-> Decorian: Autostart
<kt_> it says install adobe flash player, whats the linux version of it
<kt_> ?
<Peace-> kt_: you have to learn linux
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Peace-> read that
<kt_> i know
<kt_> but first tell me what is adobe flash player for linux
<kt_> what version?
<Peace-> !flash | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Peace-> kt_: do not install gnash but flash
<kt_> i did that sudo apt-get install restricted command
<kt_> it has completed installation
<kt_> that dont include flash?
<Peace-> kt_: that include
<Peace-> flash yes
<kt_> but its installed
<kt_> it was asking me to configure it
<james147> kt_: yes, but you need tor estart any browsers for it to work
<kt_> i didnt know how to so i closed the shell
<kt_> i have started browser
<kt_> konqueror
<james147> restart ^^
<kt_> restarting browser now, sec
<kt_> still not working
<kt_> it says install adobe
<Decorian> Peace: just got back and i don't understand what you meant by Autostart, sorry
<kt_> the restricted package which u installed on me
<kt_> how can i configure that james
<kt_> it was asking for configuration so i closed the shell
<james147> kt_: why did you close the shell? run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<kt_> ok wait
<kt_> it says
<kt_> no run command
<kt_> run command not found, now?
<james147> kt_: no, just type in the stuff inside the quotes
<kt_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<kt_> now?
<kt_> james what to do bro
<james147> ... thats why you dont close shells when installing or configureing stuff
<kt_> i know but i made a mistake now
<kt_> should i restart pc and try again?
<kt_> or what ..
<james147> doupt that would help, one sec
<kt_> ok
<james147> kt_: try running this: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/*
<james147> sudo apt-get install -f
<james147> But i do not know entily what is in that directory... although its only a cache...
<james147> (found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<kt_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kt_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kt_> now it says that, what to do now sir
<jussi> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<james147> kt_: make sure you dont have another packagemanager running
<jussi> kt_: ee above
<james147> ^^ or that :)
<jussi> oh, and james147's suggesstion
<jussi> (first)
<james147> jussi:  :D
<kt_> i typed that command
<kt_> that -vki one
<kt_> it gave a 4 line output now i retype that reconfigure command it says its broken
<kt_> usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kubuntu-restricted-extras is broken or not fully installed
<jussi> kt_: sudo apt-get install -f
<kt_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<james147> kt_: any dont intrupt dpkg again :p
<jussi> kt_: ok, so run it :) sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kt_> its running now
<kt_> btw -f is only flash player install
<kt_> or it will install all the restricted package?
<jussi> -f is "fix missing"
<kt_> ok so it means all restricted package
<kt_> will be installed now?
<james147> kt_: since its not fully configued -f should fix that
<kt_> how many modules/programs does this restrickted and extras package have?
<james147> a few, it has most of the restricted codecs in it
<kt_> btw flash now working, playing video.. thanks
<kt_> i have already done sudo apt-get update
<kt_> but how can i update everything that is required
<kt_> and what are other important tools that i must download
<Peace-> kt_: i have written something that could be intersting http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-want-to-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, I have some *serious* prblems upgrading to KDE SC 4.6 from Backports
<rysiek|pl> basically the whole KDE had to be removed completely
<Peace-> nice xD
<Peace-> hahahahaha
<yofel> not again...
<rysiek|pl> yofel: same thing as before, but now I decided to go through with it
<rysiek|pl> I am looking at the launchpad kubuntu backports ppa
<rysiek|pl> and I see there is no "libkio5" package there, at all
<rysiek|pl> and that is one of the problematic (i.e. blocking clean update) packages
<rysiek|pl> wtf?
<yofel> that's somewhat impossible
<yofel> I'll take a look
<rysiek|pl> if said libkio5 and a few other libs had a clear upgrade path I wouldn't be in the pickle I am right now
<rysiek|pl> libkdecore5, libkdeui5, ...
<yofel> erm... it *is* there https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/1474481/+listing-archive-extra
<rysiek|pl> yofel: sorry, I looked here
<rysiek|pl> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?field.series_filter=maverick&start=75&batch=75
<yofel> that shows *source* packages, libkio5 is a binary package build by kde4libs
<rysiek|pl> right
<yofel> run 'apt-cache shource libkio5' to find that out
<yofel> *source
<rysiek|pl> why the heck does aptitude install libkio5 4.5.1 instead of whatever is in backports
<Peace-> rysiek|pl: mmm bad thing with backports
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> ffs
<rysiek|pl> oh shi-
<rysiek|pl> I had a stale apt preferences file
<rysiek|pl> oh for the love of...
<kt_> helo
<kt_> ok all things fixed now besides the damn blinking problem
<kt_> whats a good c compiler for ubuntu ?
<Guest68023> ciao
<kt_> peace how to bring the icons below on start menu
<kt_> like uve bringen in ur video
<Decorian> kt: a good c compiler would be gcc
<kt_> yao baby but it has no GUI
<kt_> i want something like visual studio
<james147> kt_: then you want an ide,
<kt_> yes
<kt_> any IDE for linux ?
<james147> kt_: kdevelop or qt creator are two good choises
<kt_> btw james, can i get the latest ubuntu and update from this current one
<kt_> or no i have to remove this and install new one
<Decorian> kt: Personally I like eclipse, even for C programming
<james147> kt_: you can upgrade between version of kubuntu without reinstalling
<kt_> how ????????????
 * james147 hates eclipse with a passion
<kt_> how can i upgrade to most latest version on earth
<james147> kt_: what version are you on?
<kt_> Linux kt-computer 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Decorian> james: I'm not after a war, but what is your reason for disliking eclipse?
<kt_> how can i upgrade frm this version to the latest one james?
<james147> kt_: run "lsb-release -a"
<james147> (to fine you version that is)
<kt_> No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean:
<kt_>  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<james147> ^^ opp use a _ not a - sorry :)
<james147> lsb_release -a
<kt_> No LSB modules are available.
<kt_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kt_> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<kt_> Release:        10.04
<kt_> Codename:       lucid
<FloodBotK3> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kt_> ok sorry FloodBotK3
<james147> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kt_> so james147?
<james147> kt_: 10.10 is the latest stable version and 11.04 is due at the end of april i believe
<kt_> ok
<kt_> so how to get the latest version
<kt_> without reinstalling
<james147> kt_: see ubottu's message
<kt_> ok whats the difference b/w ubuntu servers and desktops?
<kt_> and im using Kubuntu, and this is ubuntu .. so arent they different?
<james147> kt_: they do not come with a gui and have a slighly different kernel
<james147> kt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu  <<
<kt_> oh
<kt_> and im already usig latest version or not?
<james147> kt_: allot of the guides for ubuntu apply to kubuntu as well, normaly with some minor tweeks (ie kdesudo rather the gksu and kate rather then gedit)
<james147> kt_: 10.04 isnt the latest
<kt_> isnt my version the latest kbuntu ?
<james147> follow that guid
<kt_> what is the latest
<james147> 10.10
<kt_> ok reading now
<kt_> james ur really helpful man
<kt_> thanks alot
<woodzy> i have graphical login disabled: when i use xinit or startx, how can i tell it which desktop I want (KDE or GNOME)?
<james147> woodzy: this might be helpful, though its not ment for ubuntu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc
<woodzy> thanks.
<eee_> May i know how to connect internet in Kubuntu with bluetooth?
<weinfrosch> May i know how to set up IRC?
<james147> weinfrosch: would apear you already have if your here :)  anything specific you want to know?
<weinfrosch> May i query you @james147
<weinfrosch> ?;
<weinfrosch> ?
<james147> weinfrosch: you should ask here
<weinfrosch> I used to use //mode $me +x
<weinfrosch> now irc doesnt accept this command.
<james147> what command? (sorry client crashed)
<weinfrosch> and
<james147> and?
<weinfrosch> umode +x
<weinfrosch> and
<weinfrosch> authserv
<weinfrosch> hallo
<weinfrosch1> May I ask what is this kubuntu thing?
<james147> weinfrosch1: its a linux based operating system
<Realmkeeper> weinfrosch1: http://www.kubuntu.org/about-us
<weinfrosch1> Thank You.
<weinfrosch1> How can i type a <minus>?
<Realmkeeper> weinfrosch1: Huh? As in 2-1=1... that type of minus?
<weinfrosch1> As in 2x1.1
<weinfrosch1> How can i type that kind of x?
<Realmkeeper> wainfrosch1: If you are using a "qwerty" keyboard, it's next to the 0 (zero) key ... (it's also the dash)
<wainfrosch1> qwerty
<wainfrosch1> um
<wainfrosch1> the next to the 0 key doesnt work
<ArGGu^^> What are the benefits of ibus?
<wainfrosch1> what is an ibus?
<ArGGu^^> I have not been able to input character ^ in qt apps
<ArGGu^^> but finaly got it working by removing ibus-qt4
<ArGGu^^> input frame work
<ArGGu^^> *framework
<Realmkeeper> okay, okay, is wainfrosch1 a bot, and I fell for it? :/
<wainfrosch1> I know IRC by browsergaming
<wainfrosch1> I know IRC by browsergaming.
<wainfrosch1> i got real life frame works, i dont know what you are talking about.
<genii-around> Weird
<kt_> james147:  around?
<james147> yea
<kt_> I am currently installing the latest version, if in b/w my net goes off or electricity goes off
<kt_> will it resume when i reconnect or what
<lams851> hheeeyy  what's up
<james147> kt_: if the download is intrupted then you are fine, and should be able to start it again (it will continue to downlaod the packages) but if your power goes off in the middle of installing then bad things can happen
<wainfrosch2> What does it mean if there is a join <quassel@>?
<kt_> ok, but if internet goes off (as im on laptop) and internet is connected after 1-2 hours
<kt_> i'll be fine?
<kt_> ok can i connect to one other irc server at the same time on being on this server? m using Quassel IRC
<james147> kt_: yes, packages are downloaded and checked before anything gets installed or changed on your system
<james147> kt_: yes you can
<kt_> how
<kt_> i tried /server -m
<kt_> but it did not worked
<james147> kt_: look in its settings
<kt_> no i mean i want to connect to one other network
<kt_> and i dont want to disconnect from this one
<james147> kt_: look in its settings
<wainfrosch2> What is wrong behaviour in #kubuntu?
<wainfrosch2> What is bad behaviour in #kubuntu?
<james147> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<genii-around> !coc | wainfrosch2
<ubottu> wainfrosch2: please see above
<genii-around> james147: Heh
<james147> genii-around: :D
<james147> genii-around: i was lazier  though :p
<wainfrosch2> i dont sign myself!
<wainfrosch2> i dont sign by myself!
<wainfrosch2> i dont sign at all.
<iulian_> hi all
<Realmkeeper> wainfrosch2: Walking like a bot, talking like a bot, and asking weird questions -- imho, that's bad conduct; but, I could be wrong.
<weinfrosch> are you stealing my ip?
<Pici> What?
<weinfrosch> I dont know.
<weinfrosch> Thank You.
<Realmkeeper> The primary function of this computer is PIM, the primary thing not fix in KDE is PIM... ah, the waiting is (kinda) killing me.
<weinfrosch> Im goin to the wizard tonight. Meself got reallife.
<weinfrosch> esel
<weinfrosch> ia
<weinfrosch> Thank You very much.
<Yandzee> hi there
<Yandzee> people, help me please set up KDE uBlog plasmoid to use twitter
<c2tarun> I want to add an application into auto start? where is the autostart applications is in kubuntu?
<genii-around> !autostart
<ubottu> Use the tool in System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Autostart, or System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown, to make programs automatically start in KDE session. See !boot for managing which non-interactive programs start at boot
<stuq> anyone know how to get the checkbox options in the filter tab in dolphin to ungreay/become active?
<stuq> ungray...
<stuq> ungrey...
<stuq> one of those spellings...
<rtdos> is there a mobile browser simulator for kde? (like what windows has?)
<Tm_T> ...which mobile browser you're possibly meaning?
<rtdos> something that i can see what my website looks like on a mobile phone.
<rtdos> opera, chrome, firefox, anything.
<Tm_T> rtdos: no, different mobile browsers shows pages differently, some of them can be "simulated" simply by shrinking the window of, let's say, chrome
<rtdos> i understand that and was just wondering if there was a browser specifically designed to test mobile sites?
<Tm_T> not that I know (:
<Anubis> rtdos: maybe adobe browser labs ?
<rtdos> i'll check it out anubis,thanks. :)
<Tm_T> I remember someone mentioned that Opera 11 would have some option to emulate Opera mini
<Tm_T> rtdos: there's this too: http://labs.opera.com/news/2010/04/22/
<rtdos> thx.
<Tm_T> there's more at opera's site I'm sure (:
<rtdos> thanks again :)
<Yandzee> what IDEs there are writing in Qt (for KDE)
<Peace-> Yandzee: i am using qt designer and kate for python
<Peace-> Yandzee: i guess you mean kdevelop?
<Yandzee> kate... its not ide, not comfortable
<Yandzee> i hate kdevelop
<Peace-> Yandzee: kdevelop...
<Peace-> there was another
<Peace-> but i don't remember well
<Peace-> the name
<Peace-> !develop
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Yandzee> i want geany analog for KDE
<Peace-> dunno man
<Peace-> Yandzee: maybe you could ask #kde
<Peace-> this is only for kubuntu
<Peace-> channel
<Yandzee> yes, i'm sorry
<james147> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<james147> ^^ qt creator is one of my favrouite atm
<james147> along with vim for simplier projects :D
<genii-around> stuq: It needs nepomuk running
<BluesKaj> james147, is vim like nano ?
<james147> as much as its a console based text editor... but its so much more advanced then nano, and allot harder to learn :D
<Z3R0nim> o.o
<Z3R0nim> awefully quiet
<james147> Z3R0nim: this channel tends to be
<logiclord> can anyone help me out in customizing kubuntu installed disc
<logiclord> ??
<logiclord> i want some app developed in our college
<logiclord> to be preinstalled in our versions
<logiclord> ??
<stuq> genii-around: ps auwxx | grep nepomuk shows: /usr/bin/nepomukserver
<soonbyte> logiclord: hmm, sweet im glad people are developing kde apps!
<logiclord> i luv kde gui
<logiclord> :D
<soonbyte> grr logiclord do you know of a way to organize widgits?
<soonbyte> i like to have apps on the desktop.. either that or im trying to figure out how to add them inside the desktop widgit
<logiclord> sry i am new to all this
<soonbyte> o, i tht you might be a dev
<james147> soonbyte: in kde 4.6 some new desktops where added that allow you to orgnise widgets better, into grids and flows...
<soonbyte> ooo
<c2tarun> is there any way to upgrade from maverick 32-bit to maverick 64-bit?
<james147> c2tarun: reinstall
<james147> c2tarun: i dont know of anything that supports that
<c2tarun> james147: that'll erase all my updates :( is 64 bit really faster than 32 bit?
<james147> c2tarun: ^^ so update again, unless your on a slower connection that should not be a problem, and 64bit is no faster then 32bit for most applications
<james147> c2tarun: how much ram do you have?
<c2tarun> 4 GB
<c2tarun> james147: 4GB
<james147> c2tarun: how much is kubuntu actually seeing? (free -m   will tell you)
<c2tarun> james147: sorry I guess I have 3GB of RAM :( I forgot, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/559619/
<james147> c2tarun: dosnt mean you only have 3 gigs... thats about what i would expect for a 32bit system, you might be wasting your last gig
<c2tarun> james147: what do u mean ? I am not getting.
<james147> c2tarun: there is a way to access your full ram (assuming you do actually have 4 gigs) on 32 bit (though no one application can use more then 3 or 4...)
<c2tarun> james147: how?
<james147> c2tarun: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq
<james147> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/ even
<james147> c2tarun: ^^ you also dont need that much swap :) hell, unless you hyberante or use allot of extreamly ram heavy applications with 4 gigs of ram you dont really need swap :)
<james147> (though having a little can be a nice safty buffer, though 8 gigs is a allot for that ^^ i would say you should have no more then 4)
<c2tarun> james147: I have 3GB of RAM i jst checked :( still total mem displayed is 2949 that is < 3GB how come?
 * james147 hasnt noticed any problems running without ram on any of his systems with 2+ gigs
<james147> c2tarun: hmm, probally reserved for soemthing like video
<james147> c2tarun: best place to actually check is in the bios
<c2tarun> james147: may be, I have one more problem, I had ubuntu first I tried to install kubuntu in another partitition, for that I tried to resize an partition but got and error that there can be only three primary partitions. Is there any way that I can dual boot my system with ubuntu and kubuntu?
<james147> ^^ why dual boot, you can install kubuntu-desktop from syncptic or any other packagemanager and install kde along side gnome
<james147> then you can pick to loginto a kde or gnome session from the login maanger
<v3nd3tta> whenz 11.04 ?
 * james147 fails at wording today
<james147> v3nd3tta: it should be use april, probally the end of
<james147> due ^^
<c2tarun> james147: I did that when I have ubuntu, I installed KDE liked it very much but there was some errors like sound not working sometime, wifi driver not working. I asked on IRC and they said to install a fresh copy and it'll be error free :)
<Peace-> c2tarun: welll you have only to create a non primary partition ...
<c2tarun> Peace-: how can i do that?
<james147> c2tarun: ok then, what partitions do you currently have?
<Peace-> c2tarun: partition manager
<c2tarun> james147: I have three partitions
<james147> ^^ but yeah, you can turn one of the 4 primary partitions into a extended partition
<c2tarun> Peace-: is there any way to create a non primary partition without deleting other partitions?
<c2tarun> james147: without erasing the data on it?
<james147> c2tarun: no
<Peace-> c2tarun: you have to split one partiton
<james147> c2tarun: what partitions do you currently have?, you can probaly just delete the swap partition if you ahve one without any adverse effect
<james147> (assuming you ahve 4, if not then just make the 4th one an extended partition)
<c2tarun> james147: I have three partitions and all are primary
<Peace-> this is my hardisk c2tarun http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopml1371
<james147> c2tarun: then you should beable to create a 4th exended
<Peace-> as you can see i have one partition for lucid
<james147> extended
<Peace-> one for natty
<Peace-> that is in a extended partition
<Peace-> wher you can find home too and swap i believe
<Peace-> yea i have one primary partition , where there is / for lucid
<c2tarun> Peace-: how can i open that partition manager?
<Peace-> and one extented for home , swap and the other / for natty xD
<Peace-> c2tarun: you are on ubunut o kubuntu ?
<c2tarun> Peace-: kubuntu
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> partitionmanager
<Peace-> xD
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james147> c2tarun: ^^ repartition on a live cd though.... you should do it when a disk is mounted
<Peace-> well :D right
<c2tarun> james147, Peace-: problem is how can i create extended partition from the unallocated space, when I double click on it to create a partition i get the error :(   here is my hard disk structure  http://imagebin.org/134856  any suggestions?
<IceEagle> hello
<james147> c2tarun: you have 4 primaray partitions
<james147> c2tarun: can you paste a screenshot with the window maximised so i can see whats the /dev/sda2
<c2tarun> james147: ya sure
<c2tarun> james147: http://imagebin.org/134858
<james147> c2tarun: yeah, that last one is jsut swap :)
<c2tarun> james147: so any suggestions :(
<james147> and the unallocated is only 1.29 gigs, not enough for kubuntu
<c2tarun> I can resize the partition named as Softwares
<james147> c2tarun: what I would do is expand /dev/sda1 or 2 into that unalocated sapce (as its jsut being wasted atm)
<Peace-> you need of at least 10 gb
<Peace-> i guess
<james147> ^^ /dev/sda3 not 2 ^^
<james147> then i would delete the swap space (/dev/sda2 in this case)
<james147> ^^ the 8 gigs of swap space you have is enough to install kubuntu on, though you wont ahve much room for files unless you use a different drive
<c2tarun> james147: my HDD is very big I can allocate 30 GB space to ubuntu
<Peace-> c2tarun: it's stupid
<Peace-> c2tarun: you could do this
<c2tarun> Peace-: ok than 15GB
<c2tarun> or 10GB
<Peace-> i have one partition for lucid
<Peace-> one partition for natty
<Peace-> one partition for home
<Peace-> lucid and natty share home partition
<james147> ^^ yeah, having one partition for home would be very usefull to you
<james147> that way you dont need to duplicate any files
<Peace-> yeahh
<c2tarun> Peace-: what do u mean by sharing the home partition?
<james147> ^^ well user files :)
<Peace-> when i installed natty i set the /home
<james147> c2tarun: you have one /home partition that gets mounted from both operating system
<Peace-> in the same partition
<Peace-> and i didn't format it of course
<Peace-> :)
<c2tarun> Peace-: It sounds good :) in case of any problems I just have to format other partition and install new OS and my home will remain safe that way :0
<Peace-> of course
<genii-around> stuq: Apologies on lag, work required me. If you go to System settings...Common Appearance and Behavior... Personal Information ... Akonadi Resources Configuration ....      Is that running?
<c2tarun> Peace-: :) can you please tell me how can we do that?
<james147> thats the idea... :) although kubuntus installer wont delete your /home dir if you dont formate the drrve it is on (even if its the same as / )   so you can reinstall without losing your home as long as you dont format anythign :)
<james147> c2tarun: first thing is you need to create space for it
<stuq> genii-around: np, i appreciate the response
<stuq> in Personal Information
<c2tarun> james147: ok then I'll allocate large space for my home and then small partitions for ubuntu, kubuntu and other destors?
<james147> I would shrink /dev/sda3 (as not much of it is being used),
<stuq> Akonadi Resources doesn't appear
<james147> c2tarun: yup
<stuq> Contacts/Calendar/Notes/Alarms
<c2tarun> james147: Ok I'll shrink /dev/sda3, then?
<stuq> i'm running 4.6.0.0 btw
<james147> c2tarun: although to resize i would boot into a live cd
<james147> first ^^
<james147> c2tarun: as it isent safe to resize or edit paritions that have been mounted
<c2tarun> james147: Ok, i'll use gparted for that I used it before.
<james147> c2tarun: btw, what is on your software partition?
<c2tarun> james147: few games, ebooks, softwares, setups of some distros
<stuq> genii-around: Bringing up Akonadi Config via runner
<genii-around> stuq: Ah, OK. 4.6 onwards the filter panel should work with or without Nepomuk. So in this case I do not know why it is greyed out for you
<c2tarun> james147: some wallpapers also
<stuq> and the server is listed as running
<Peace-> i am on 4.6 tooo
<stuq> ah, ok
<Peace-> what's the problem ?
<james147> c2tarun: ... you could also just turn that into a /home partition then :)
<stuq> Hey Peace- I'm trying to 'un-gray' the checkboxes on the filter tab in dolphin
<james147> (if the idea was to keep taht stuff safe from reinstalling an os)
<c2tarun> james147: but I think my home folder is allready in /dev/sda/1
<Peace-> stuq: screenshot?
<james147> c2tarun: you can copy the files onto software, then just mount it over the old /home
<stuq> is there a favored place to post one on this channel?
<c2tarun> james147: hey I have an idea, just whether it is correct or not?
<c2tarun> james147: I can copy my home folder from /dev/sda1 to Software, than I'll shrink dev/sda1 and free approx 10GB of space, this space i'll use to install ubuntu. now I have two questions.
<c2tarun> james147: 1. how can i tell kubuntu that where to look for home directory
<james147> c2tarun: yes, though you will have to change /etc/fstab on /dev/sda1 to moung the software partition to /home :)
<c2tarun> james147: 2. During installation how can i tell ubuntu that use the home on dev/sda2
 * genii-around ponders where the destination device "Software" resides
<james147> c2tarun: during the partiton stage of the installer  just tell the installer to use the mount point /home, and make sure you uncheck the format option
<stuq> Peace-: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/425291/m7.png
<Peace-> stuq: systemsettings semantic desktop
<Peace-> stuq: activate it
<Peace-> i guess
<james147> c2tarun: then you can mount /dev/sda1 somewhere and edit its /etc/fstab with an entry similar to the one that kubuntu created in the new partition
<c2tarun> james147: Ok i got the second suggestion, but didn't exactly understood about /etc/fstab file?
<james147> c2tarun: /etc/fstab lists all drives that get mounted at boot, if you add an entry for /home then it will get mounted at boot
<james147> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stuq> Peace-: not seeing 'semantic desktop'  I have a 'desktop search'...
<stuq> Peace-: and it is enabled already
<james147> c2tarun: just make sur you copy the contents of /home, and not the /home folder :)
<stuq> eh, it says Strigi is not running
<Peace-> stuq: wait a moment
<c2tarun> james147: this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/559632/
<c2tarun> james147: what to add into this?
<geekosopher> anyone experienced any showstopper after upgrading maverick to kde 4.6? just checking before upgrading
<james147> c2tarun: /dev/sda3 /home ext4 defaults,noatime 0 0
<james147> c2tarun: you can also replace /dev/sda3 with the UUID (like the way swap is done) or a LABEL
<Peace-> stuq: mmm
<Peace-> stuq: i have them activated
<Peace-> stuq: could you just create a new user ?
<Peace-> stuq: and test if that user has the same problem ?
<stuq> sure i'll give it a shot
<stuq> have to attend to a client for a bit
<c2tarun> james147: what does defaults,noatime 0 0 means?
<james147> defaults, sets the default options :0 noatime stops the file system updating access times when files are opened or read (this help improve preformance when reading files and almost nothing uses them :p)
<james147> the first 0 does something... cen never remember but i think its best as 0 and the second disables boottime fscking of the partition
<c2tarun> james147: please check whether this is correct or not? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559634/
<james147> yup
<james147> running "sudo mount -a"  will mount everthing in /etc/fstab, so you can test it without rebooting
<james147> altjhough i would copy the files over first ... and i am not sure what would happen if thes are being used :p
<c2tarun> james147: sorry to ask this, just let me summarize. These are the steps I summarized http://paste.ubuntu.com/559635/
<james147> (just make sure you copy the contents of /home to the root of /dev/sda3  not in a subfolder
<c2tarun> james147:  root of /dev/sda3 means directly in sda3 as I don't think there is any root there
<james147> c2tarun: yes, it means not in any subfolders
<c2tarun> james147:  sure, one more thing, i have to copy the contents of home folder or home folder?
<james147> c2tarun: basically those steps are what you would do, but you wont beable to create a partition between /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3... i would delete /dev/sda2 (the extended partition that you swap is on) so you can reuse /dev/sda2)  ... best thing to do then is create a swap file (rather then partition) probally on the new /dev/sda2
<james147> !swapfile
<james147> :p
<Peace-> james147: :P
<c2tarun> james147: it is not possible to shrink sda1 and create a partition bw sda1 and 3?
<james147> c2tarun: you can shrink /dev/sda1, but you need to also delete /dev/sda2 so you can reuse that primary partition... it only contains swap space so it should be safe
<james147> c2tarun: you can then create a swapfile instead of a swap partition (behaves the same, but is located on a file rather then a partition)
<james147> although swap is not very important on you computer with that much ram :)
<james147> (so you can ignore the warning the installer will give you about not having any swap space and create it after instalation)
 * james147 notes that he still doesnt have any swap on his netbook with 2 gigs of ram :p and has never had a problem with it :D
<c2tarun> james147: its getting trickier and trickier :( I would do this into pieces, first i'll try to shift my home than i'll del swap and than i'll try something else. Still do i have to copy the contents of my home folder or my home folder?
<james147> c2tarun: :) sorry, probally not explaining it very well :)
<c2tarun> contents of home folder means -> files in /home/tarun and home folder means complete folder
<genii-around> personal home folder is like /home/yourname  just home folder is /home
<c2tarun> james147:  contents of home folder means -> files in /home/tarun and home folder means complete folder
<genii-around> so when you mount /home to sda99  then on sda99 you have only the names of the folders inside of /home
<james147> c2tarun: i mean dont copy /home, but /home/*   (so that you dont end up with a home folder on /dev/sda3)
<c2tarun> james147: ok so after whole operation my home folder will contain its own contents and the contents of /dev/sda3 right?
<c2tarun> james147:  inside home folder there is a folder of my name, should i just copy that?
<james147> c2tarun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559645/  << thats basically what you ahve to do after copying /home
<james147> c2tarun: yes
<genii-around> c2tarun: When you mount /dev/sda3 to /home    whatever was in /home  directory prior to mounting will not be visible
<james147> ^^ although still present, you just need to unmount it to see the old content again
<genii-around> Yes
<c2tarun> james147: something just happened, after editin fstab my dev/sda3 just vanished :( now where to copy /home/* ?
<james147> c2tarun: whats the output of "mount"?
<james147> and "ls /dev/sd*"?
<genii-around> c2tarun: You shouldn't normally copy something directly to /dev/sda3   or so on. Only to the directory which it is mounted to
<genii-around> hm
<james147> ^^ yeah :) mount it then copy... sorry was useing the device name to identify it :p
<c2tarun> james147: I just restored the original fstab file, wait.
<c2tarun> james147: let me reboot.
<c2tarun> james147: ya that partition came to life :)
<james147> c2tarun: do you baically understand what you are doing?
<james147>  /have to do
<c2tarun> james147: ya, i'll copy  the contents of my home folder to sda3 and mount that drive as my home folder. Then simple deletion of swap partition and installation of ubuntu with sda3 as home partition
<james147> c2tarun: yup, afraid i have to go now, but if you have any problems genii-aroundor Peace- should be able to help if they are still around (or anyone else thats listening)  :)
<Moses|phone> What is kde network manager called?
<c2tarun> james147:  sure :) thanks a lot
<Moses|phone> Anyone know?
<james147> Moses|phone: on maverick its a widget (i think... ) if you cant find the widgetrs then knetworkmanger
<genii-around> c2tarun: Remember to copy files to the directory you mount /dev/sda3 into, and not to copy files directly to /dev/sda3    :)
<c2tarun> genii-around: i just copied my /home/* directly into /dev/sda3. What should i do?
<Moses|phone> How do I run knetwork manager from the konsole alone
<Moses|phone> Is it the same thing as the widget?
<c2tarun> genii-around: ok i mean i copied it to /media/Software :)
<c2tarun> genii-around:  got it
<peer_> Hi
<genii-around> c2tarun: Please excuse lag, am running back and forth from work to computer, etc
<genii-around> c2tarun: And /media/Software is the place /dev/sda3 is mounted?
<moses> hey
<moses> ok
<moses> what network manager is that in the widget?
<moses> what is that called?
<c2tarun> genii-around: got it :) going to reboot
<genii-around> moses: From earlier:  <james147> Moses|phone: on maverick its a widget (i think... ) if you cant find the widgetrs then knetworkmanger
<moses> are they the same thing?
<iulian_> type command network management
<moses> what?
<genii-around> moses: The name of the widget on mine seems to be called Network Management Settings
<moses> is that a program?
<iulian_> right click on display comand network management
<moses> ok so it is knetworkmanager
<moses> do you know how to run it as a pop up gui>
<moses> ?
<moses> i want to install this on a different WM
<moses> i like this
<moses> you have no idea?
<iulian_> you lost icon ?
<c2tarun> genii-around: hey i got an error, after changing the fstab file when i rebooted i got an error that kstartupconfig doesn't exist error code is 3. and i was not able to log in?
<moses> iulian_, no i want to run this on a different WM
<genii-around> c2tarun: Likely some files were not copied or not copied correctly from your original /home/name to /media/Software
<c2tarun> genii-around: its impossible, there is just one folder in /home I copied that folder completely by `sudo cp -r tarun /media/Software/`
<genii-around> c2tarun: Not impossible
<genii-around> c2tarun: -r does not preserve permissions for example
<c2tarun> genii-around: but i used sudo :(
<genii-around> c2tarun: Also you have to specify all the hidden dot-files
<iulian_> they should be on system settings but better dont change nothing think lan interface is auto configured
<genii-around> c2tarun: Work needs me but I'll return in 5-7 minutes to help if you still require
<c2tarun> genii-around: I think hidden dot files are inside /home/tarun and they must b copied with tarun, but still just let me check
<c2tarun> genii-around: sure :)
<c2tarun> genii-around: just ping me when you come back :) I need to ask something
<gorgonzola> hello all! any ideas on this?
<gorgonzola> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/backports/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Peace-> gorgonzola: server down
<Peace-> gorgonzola: or your use another server ...
<Peace-> or wait
<gorgonzola> Peace: overload because of 4.6 release?
<gorgonzola> Peace weird thing is, it fails on update, but it's happily downloading everything with dist-upgrade...
<Peace-> gorgonzola: bah i dunno it could be , or it could be your location that has problems
<Peace-> :S
<gorgonzola> well, it IS upgrading. let's see what happens after reboot. in any case, i got worried because i had never had launchpad throwing out 404 on an ifficial repo...
<Peace-> gorgonzola: if you got problems ...
<Peace-> read this
<Peace-> gorgonzola: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> gorgonzola: but before that , create a new user and test if you got problems
<Peace-> if the new user got the same problem of the older
<Peace-> reinstall kde
<Peace-> .
<genii-around> c2tarun: Use sudo -a /something /somewhere-else               if you want the permissions to stay intact :)
<genii-around> Hm
<gorgonzola> Peace: reinstall kde becase oof a lousy 404 on a repo!?
<gorgonzola> that sounds a ittle extreme, ain't it?
<Peace-> gorgonzola: nope
<Peace-> gorgonzola: if you got problems...
<Peace-> with the installation of kde... black screen bad stuff..
<Peace-> etc etc
<gorgonzola> aaah, ok, but i don't have any other problem beyond this 404 on one repo. i just wanted to check if it was a known server side thing
<Peace-> gorgonzola: where are you from ?
<Peace-> gorgonzola: italy?
<genii-around> Peace-: I don't think that's where columbia is
<gorgonzola> hahaa
<gorgonzola> no, columbia, new york ity
<Peace-> gorgonzola = city of italy and cheese italian cheese
<Peace-> :)
<gorgonzola> Peace: long story, nick in use since 1994, taken from a tin-tin comic.
<gorgonzola> Peace: but yes, all my handles re cheese names.
<Peace-> lol
 * Peace- is italian xD
<Peace-> for that i  was asking
<Peace-> anyway offtopic
 * ct529 is italian as well
<ct529> Peace-: I solved the problem you had a few days ago ....
<Peace-> ct529: mm i don't remember
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> was something about kde
<Peace-> ?
<ct529> Peace-: me neither, I just remember thinking I must tell Peace .... now it was about kde, year ....
<ct529> Peace-: oh yes, the default desktop
<Peace-> ah yea
<Peace-> i remember
<Peace-> what was the file to edit ?
<Peace-> script?
<Peace-> or whatever
<ct529> Peace-: no, that was the point, there is a default configuration file, you just add one line
<ct529> Peace-: the other ways are way to complex
<Peace-> ct529: where is the file?
<ct529> Peace-: wait
<ct529> Peace-: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/metadata.desktop
<Peace-> ct529:  ty i will write on my blog about this
<ct529> Peace-: wait! it si more complicated than that
<ct529> Peace-: you must add two lines
<ct529> Peace-: a section [Wallpaper]
<Peace-> ct529: post yours?
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ct529> Peace-: and in the section defaultWallpaperTheme=name of theme
<genii-around> c2tarun: Staying?
<c2tarun> genii-around: ping
<c2tarun> genii-around: u free now? I got some issues.
<genii-around> c2tarun: When copying, use -a for recursive and preserve permissions
<c2tarun> genii-around: ok this is the problem i was facing, i successfully mounted sda3 into home but getting error of permissions
<genii-around> c2tarun: Yes, recopy everything but use -a   instead of -r like before
<c2tarun> genii-around: ok thanks :)
<c2tarun> genii-around: Thanks a lot :) it worked
<genii-around> c2tarun: You're welcome
<c2tarun> genii-around: going to install ubuntu now :)
<MOP> !help kde
<MOP> Where can I find info on updating kubuntu to kde 4.6.0
<MOP> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<MOP> I added the backdoors but I can't find more info on updating to 4.6.0
<moetunes> backdoors? or backports
<moetunes> have you updated?
<Firbewn9> Hi. Does konversation supports multi language spell checking?
<moetunes> Firbewn9:  do you have the dictionaries for the languages installed?
<MOP> lol yes backports
<Firbewn9> moetunes: I believe so.
<Firbewn9> moetunes: However I don't see a way to set it for more then one language.
<moetunes> Firbewn9:  I'm illiterate in the one language I know, that was the only clue I could offer
<Firbewn9> moetunes: Ok. Thanks.
<Firbewn9> Anyone else ?
<MOP> I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to my repo
<moetunes> MOP:  then you need to do an update to use the new repo
<MOP> I did an apt-get update
<moetunes> k
<MOP> than and apt-get upgrade
<MOP> I went to sysm monitor and about kde and its still 4.5
<moetunes> try   apt-cache search kde | grep 4.6
<MOP> moetunes: Trying in a second
<MOP> I don't see it =/
<MOP> found libwvstreams4.6-qt
<MOP> though I don't know if I did find the right one
<moetunes> something went wrong with your repo adding it seems
<moetunes> I dunno what tho I don't use 4.6
<MOP> darnish!
<MOP> lol
<moetunes> heh
<genii-around> Might want to try ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<MOP> maybe I added wrong too, how do you guys add repos?
<vivien> Hi everybody ! I need some help because I haven't got any sound on amarok since migrate to 2.4.0
<MOP> Well I guess you guys don't
<MOP> lol
<genii-around> MOP: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports                       for instance
<mantas_Newbie_> hi, anyone knows how to solve problem with openoffice? It just cant open any saved or downloaded files (presentation this case)
<murchadh> mantas_Newbie_: Can you create and save a file? Can you open that file? What is your system?
<mantas_Newbie_> i could create new.... but i couldnt open downloaded
<mantas_Newbie_> its kubuntu 10.10
<mantas_Newbie_> and openoffice 3.2
<bergo> hello
<genii-around> !welcome | bergo
<genii-around> Hm
<Daskreech> mantas_Newbie_: Error?
<mantas_Newbie_> I cant open *.pptx with OO.. but *.odp works fine
<bergo> hope that someone can point me in the right direction. is there any easy way (apt get) to install kde 4.6 on 10.4?
<Daskreech> !hi | bergo
<Daskreech> genii-around: hijacked!
<mantas_Newbie_> no error just log off
<Daskreech> mantas_Newbie_: pptx? hmm might have some issues with that. What version of OO.o?
<mantas_Newbie_> 3.2
<bergo> i have backports for lucid enabled but seems like it is not enough
<mantas_Newbie_> when i try to open pptx , i can see slides for a moment... and then sudden log off
<rosco_y> is there an /etc/init.d script for restarting the network after I reboot my cable modem?
<rosco_y> is "restart network-manager" the correct way to get back online after rebooting my cable modem?
<genii-around> rosco_y: Is it an USB modem?
<rosco_y> genii-around: I am only connected to the modem using ethernet
<rosco_y> (actually I have the modem connected to a router, and then my pc is ethernet to the router, but I think that's the same thing?
<genii-around> rosco_y: OK. So normally the network manager should just adjust automatically. If it lost it's IP or so you could could do something like re-issue it with sudo dhclient -r eth0&& sudo dhclient eth0
<genii-around> rosco_y: Possibly the info which router gave by dhcp to computer ( DNS etc) needs updating
<rosco_y> genii-around: that sounds right.
<rosco_y> when I ping anything I get "host not found"
<rosco_y> (I think...I'm really lost with this networking stuff)
<genii-around> rosco_y: I'd suggest powercycle router
<rosco_y> great...that's what I'll try next.
<rosco_y> I kind of suspect my cable company automatically drops my connection after a certain amount of time (it feels like once per day.)
<rosco_y> I never had this kind of problem when I was using dsl
<rosco_y> genii-around: so would you say that if my modem has a valid connection to my provider, then power-cycling the router would update it's DNS?
<rosco_y> (or something like that...my understanding is so weak on this.)
<gpc> Where can I get libqt4-multimedia or is it named differently in the repos?
<rosco_y> what are the arguments for installing kubuntu vs. installing ubuntu?
<gpc> preference
<rosco_y> I'm confused, when I go to the download sites, it seems that "10.10" is the latest version, but when I check my ubuntu version using the "System/About Ubuntu" menu, I seem to have 11.04 "Natty Narwhale" installed
<genii-around> rosco_y: Apologies on lag, work needed me. But yes, if the modem is now synced with ISP, powercycling router then gets router it's proper routes and DNS
<genii-around> ( which then gets to computer by release/renew it's dhcp )
<rosco_y> genii-around: No appologies needed--you've been an awesome help--Thanks!
<genii-around> rosco_y: You're welcome
<genii-around> rosco_y: Ubuntu numbering is by year.month so 11.04 is 2011.April   which means you are running a pre-release
<rosco_y> ooch...I didn't intend to do that--run pre-releases, that is.
<rosco_y> OK, I'm going to try kubuntu--does anyone recommend 64 bit over 32 bit, or vise-versa?
<genii-around> rosco_y: Whichever is best for your processor :)
<rosco_y> genii-around: Thanks.  I have a 64 bit cpu and 8 gb RAM, but I notice that the 32 bit ubuntu download is "recommended" at the ubuntu download page.
<ricardo> 64 bits :) if your processor permits
<maco> rosco_y: thats just so that people who dont know what cpu architecture means dont grab one that just plain wont boot
<rosco_y> ricardo, genii-around, maco -- Thanks!
<maco> "hey this one says 64. 64 is more than 32 so must be better! *download* hey it wont boot! ubuntu sucks!"
<genii-around> rosco_y: The 32bit works on both so it is safe. Also some other stuff like flash plugin used to be almost unusable under 64bit
<maco> and java used to be 32-bit only, but that changed a few years ago
<maco> wine too
 * genii-around slides maco a coffee
<maco> hahaha
<maco> im more of a tea person, though not as much as mvo
<rosco_y> Is the kubuntu CD download just as good as the DVD download?
<maco> DVD download adds extra language packs
<maco> i think thats the only difference
<rosco_y> :) great...CD it is then...
<maco> so if your language isnt on the CD, grab the DVD. other than that...
<ricardo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<genii-around> Also more stuff from "main" repo so you can install more stuff from it if you use it as a local repo
<maco> genii-around: i thought that was just ubuntu
<maco> could look at the seeds i guess
<genii-around> maco: Hm, perhaps. I figured it was the same for both but i could be mistaken
<rosco_y> Guess I'll just download the DVD, and then download what I need :)
<rosco_y> oops, meant to say "download the CD"
<maco> genii-around: well what goes on is up to the each desktop-dev team's decision...
<maco> eww reading seeds isnt nice
<maco> think would need to download them, sort, and diff. too lazy
<maco> genii-around: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download scroll to "about the dvd"
<genii-around> maco: Good to know :)
<markit> hi, I've upgraded maverick to kde 4.6, and now if I enter username and password I'm back to login again, any tip?
<markit> (also with a newly created user)
<genii-around> markit: Anything in /var/log/kdm.log      ?
<markit> kdeinit4 communication error with launcher. exiting
<markit> and previous
<markit> kdemain no dbus session-bus found
<markit> mm maybe I've found the issue googling now
<markit> well, too tired to try again, I go to sleep
<Daskreech> Anyone knows how to migrate akonadi across to a new computer?
<vbox> :>
<trichard> Daskreech: maybe you can do it with AkonadiTray
<trichard> it has a backup function which you can restore
<Daskreech> trichard: Hmm lets try that
<trichard> don't know if it covers your settings though
<Daskreech> yeah I'll find out
<tripp> hey i has a question i have an intel centrino wireless n-1000 network card on a lenovo laptop
<tripp> for some reason i cannot get the wireless working
<tripp> anyone have a solution?
<tripp> i found a linux drivers on this website but im not sure how to add them to the repos and use them :(
<tripp> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git
<valorie> to use something from git, you usually git clone
<valorie> and then git pull for updates
<valorie> cd to the build dir, and make install
<valorie> or sudo make install, depending on where you put the src
<valorie> so you would not be adding to the repos
<valorie> would be much easier to find the driver you need in the repos or just use jockey
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<james147> tripp: this might be helpful:
<james147> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/663298
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663298 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wifi connection possible with intel centrino wireless-n 1000 on Maverick while Bluetooth is turned off" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu 2011-01-29
<psykatog> how do I check to see if Kubuntu is recognizing an external cd drive?
<psykatog> lsusb & lspci produce the same results whether or not the device is plugged in
<iulian_> k3b
<iulian_> hmmm that wifi driver dont work with woa2/psk
<iulian_> if setup wifi non unsecured np but when setup apssword grrrrr
<valorie> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chtipowa> hi
<chtipowa> Someone could help me to activate Vsync on Kubuntu 10.10, with an ATI Radeon 4870 please ? My videos 720p are not smooth...
<aditirex> hy
<aditirex> how to I make phonon to recognize back an usb audio headset  ?
<aditirex> I have a MS lifechat , worked when I plugged it yesterday , but now
<aditirex> phonon erase it
<aditirex> even alsamixer sees it
<c2tarun> I installed kubuntu and ubuntu on separate partitions and one partition is common to both as home, now my boot menu entries are flooded, I want to clean it up but there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst file? Can anyone please tell me where is menu.lst file?
<creich> which version?
<creich> c2tarun: ^
<c2tarun> creich: how to check that?
<c2tarun> creich: i mean u asking about grub or kubuntu?
<creich> kubuntu?
<c2tarun> creich: maverick
<creich> what is in /etc/grub.d/?
<creich> $ ls /etc/grub.d/
<creich> that is the new "menu.lst"
<c2tarun> creich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559778/\
<c2tarun> creich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559778/
<creich> and you just want to remove unused kernel entries
<creich> ?
<creich> just making sure I understand
<c2tarun> creich: nope I want to use both the of ubuntu and kubuntu, but there are 8 entries in my menu, memtest and all.
<c2tarun> creich: i just want to remove those entries, and at some point of time if i need them i can bring them back
<creich> the memtest ones?
<creich> ok
<creich> so then run $ sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<creich> then $ sudo update-grub
<creich> remember that kubuntu and ubuntu  now use grub 2
<roccity_> how would I change the passphase on my home folder that is encrypted?
<c2tarun> creich:  Ok, thanks :) i have one more problem, when i am trying to update ubuntu i am getting a message that waiting for jockeybinding to end? do this has anything to do with kubuntu?
<creich> what are you typing to update
<c2tarun> creich: nothing, i was updating by update manager.
<c2tarun> creich: my ubuntu and kubuntu share same drive as a home folder
<creich> I have to be honest I have no idea
<creich> I would try an update from command line
<creich> then see what happens
<creich> I dont believe it has anything to do with kubuntu
<creich> considering they are both on different partitions and package managers dont really touch you /home directories
<creich> if you want to try updating on the command line
<creich> then going back to package manager it may help
<creich> also make you can modify what goes on your bootup menu in GUI as well
<creich> go to System > Administration
<creich>  and search for whatever you want to remove
<c2tarun> creich: i tried to install build-essential from command line but after update only anything from my command line works, dont know why?
<creich> what was the command you used?
<c2tarun> creich: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<creich> so now nothing on command-line works
<creich> errors?
<c2tarun> creich: ya some errors like package not found and like that, i don't exactly remember them, I am in kubuntu right now
<creich> ok type $ sudo apt-get install build-essential    now
<creich> or is it just error in the other ubuntu
<c2tarun> creich: in kubuntu?
<creich> minus the now^
<creich> yea
<c2tarun> creich: ok
<c2tarun> creich: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<creich> $sudo apt-cache search build-essential
<c2tarun> creich: one line definitions of build-essential, devscripts, dh-buildinfo, sbuild
<creich> so then its probably already on your system
<creich> when you try to install it there is no message explaining that its already on your system
<c2tarun> creich: actually i did all these on kubuntu, but problem is with my ubuntu.
<creich> oh
<creich> hmm
<creich> I dont know honestly
<c2tarun> creich: :| that's why i asked to do these in ubuntu or kubuntu :(
<c2tarun> creich: :| that's why i asked to do these in ubuntu or kubuntu :(
<creich> well this is #kubuntu
<creich> so i think ppl will be mad if we troubleshoot ubuntu ha
<c2tarun> creich: very sorry :( actually i use kubuntu only, the problem with jockeybinding and shared home folder, I thought that it might be due to kubuntu :) anyway thanks a lot.
<creich> its probably not. np
<greenmang0> hello friends...  i am using kde 4.6 on kubuntu 10.10 ... the problem is my desktop is moved on screen ... here are some screen shots      http://imagebin.org/134952  http://imagebin.org/134953
<greenmang0> what can be the reason?
<greenmang0> i can't use right click in the darkened region
<greenmang0> or any mouse event for that matter
<greenmang0> if i maximize window.. it fits to the screen properly
<greenmang0> but the default location of any window is moved
<greenmang0> i don't want to remove ~/.kde/ folder
<creich> greenmang0: go to #kde you will be better able to find the help there
<greenmang0> creich: doing that :)
<jukas> how to configure my hdmi audio driver?
<jukas> i can make it work
<jukas> i have an gt36m nvidia
<WickedNobODy> this looks fun
<WickedNobODy> anybody home?
<aditirex> what exactly you need to configure ?
<Guest13160> hi, which browser is the best for kde?
<Guest13160> hi, which browser is the best for kde?
<creich> everybody will tell you soemthing different
<creich> Guest13160: ^
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> i have a issue with the nvidia driver on 10.10: when i load it and (re)start X, my screen just stays blank. there are absolutely no (EE) lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. how can i fix this?
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<valorie> pishtosh
<senorpedro> hi
<rbetzen> would anyone know why embedded advanced text editor will not actually edit remote files from within konqueror?
<rbetzen> this actuall just happened after the 4.6 upgrade.
<lalan> hi
<sijo> hi
<nlsthzn> just installed Kubuntu 10.10 and upgraded to 4.6, so far pretty slick and sexy, some graphical updating issues but all and all very nice :D
<geekosopher> nlsthzn: what kind of issues?
<Peace-> i have no issue here...
<Peace-> but i am on alpha 11.04
<nlsthzn> geekosopher: scrolling in FF the page won't update until I scroll up and down a few times... or opening and closing multiple windows some of the interface of the one will linger on the other until I scroll over it... not to major, just annoying
<Peace-> nlsthzn: http://blip.tv/file/4697114?filename=Nowardev-Kubuntu1104PreviewWithKde46882.m4v
<Peace-> that is kde 4.6 on natty
<nlsthzn> Peace-: Looks about the same as mine :-)
<Elssha> hi all
<Elssha> ummm, how can i be banned from a channel i never tried to go on before? (#ubuntu to be precise)
<nlsthzn> Elssha: You must have done something really really bad :p
<nlsthzn> Elssha: Not sure though?
<Elssha> but this is the first time i tried to get on this server
<Elssha> >_>
<Elssha> and it just won't let me join it
<Elssha> 0_o
<nlsthzn> what is the error?
<geekosopher> Elssha: wherever you go, your karma follows, even in to your next birth ;)
<Elssha> lol
<Elssha> i see
<Elssha> nls; * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Elssha> that's what freenode sent back
<Elssha> meh
<ct529> Elssha: you need to register to access #ubuntu
<Elssha> oooooooh
<Elssha> i figured that'd be the first place to go
<nlsthzn> Elssha: I got on there fine... and I don't know anything about having to register??
<Elssha> how do you register
<ct529> !regsiter
<Elssha> !register Elssha
<Elssha> huh
<nlsthzn> I don't think it is needed to register (and if it is this is new)
<ct529> Elssha: sorry :-D misspelling
<ct529> nlsthzn: you needed to register for a very long time on #ubuntu
<Elssha> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ct529> nlsthzn: or to answer the question of the both
<ct529> nlsthzn: of the *bot*
<Elssha> well, either way
<Elssha> can someone here help me?
<Elssha> i *think* what i need to do is simple
<ct529> Elssha: fire away
<nlsthzn> K, most probably not an issue for me as I had registered my nic before going on any channels :D
<Elssha> i need to rename a ton of files
<Elssha> from say blabla_yada_##_name
<Elssha> to bla_#_name
<ct529> Elssha: do they ahve the same extension?
<Elssha> yes
<Elssha> they're all vid files
<nlsthzn> very easy :)
<ct529> Elssha: use rename, read man rename
<nlsthzn> highlight all... then hit F2
<nlsthzn> you then get the option to tayler make the file names...
<nlsthzn> add where the progressive number goes etc.
<Elssha> F2 nothing happened
<Elssha> that's the problem, the numbers aren't progressive
<Elssha> one sec
<nlsthzn> Elssha: You are using what distro?
<Elssha> ubuntu
<ct529> Elssha: open a terminal, and use "rename"
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> well
<nlsthzn> Elssha: K, this works in Dolphin, maybe not in Nautilus
<Elssha> 10.04 to be exact
<ct529> Elssha: you can read "man rename" it is the fastest and easiest way
<Elssha> okay
<Elssha> i'll try
<Peace-> Elssha: this is called name expansion or something like that
<Peace-> Elssha: for file in *.* ;do ffmpeg -i "$file" -ab 128k  "${file%.*}".mp3 ; done
<Peace-> Elssha: this convert all
<Peace-> on mp3 files
<Elssha> peace
<ct529> Peace-: why don't you just use rename?
<Peace-> so basically...
<Elssha> what i want is
<Peace-> ${file%.*}.mp3
<Elssha> Pathology_Sanchez_Ch01b_Overview.mpg    >>>  Path_Ch1b_Overview.mpg
<Elssha> that's one of like 200 files
<me__> Hi. Is there a way to install "lighther" more "basic" version of kde? I see that there are some kde-base packages but no meta and I am bit confused.
<Elssha> some have a diff name after the first _
<ct529> Peace-: do they all start with Pathology? do they all have Sanchez?
<ct529> sorry, it was meant for Elssha
<Elssha> all start with Pathology, not all have sanchez (one of three or four though, so i can run 4 things fine) then all have Ch#letter and the name of the section
<Peace-> Elssha: wait i will try
<ct529> Elssha: do a backup first
<Elssha> so  Pathology_[1 of 3 names]_Ch[#letter]_[name].mpg
<Elssha> i'll do a test folder, there's like 33gigs of them >_>
<Peace-> sorry i have no time right now
<Peace-> maybe after 12.00
<Elssha> no worries peace
<ct529> Elssha: try rename 's/Pathology_*_Ch/Path_Ch//' *.mpg
<Peace-> but you can do with bash expansion
<ct529> Elssha: in the folder, but only after having done a backup
<Elssha> idk bash at all
<Elssha> backing up now
<ct529> Elssha: idk????
<Elssha> i don't know
<ct529> Elssha: sorry, I put too many /
<ct529> Elssha: try rename 's/Pathology_*_Ch/Path_Ch/' *.mpg
<Elssha> wait, that won't work, where does the actual name go
<ct529> Elssha: the ' are important, do not forget them
<ct529> Elssha: rename takes a regex
<Elssha> so  Pathology_[1 of 3 names]_Ch[#letter]_[filename].mpg
<ct529> Elssha: 's/Pathology_*_Ch/Path_Ch/' is a regex
<Elssha> the [filename] part
<ct529> Elssha: substitutes Pathology_whatever_Ch with Path_Ch in the file name of all files with extension mpg
<Elssha> i did  rename 's/Pathology_*_Ch/Path_Ch/' *.mpg nothing happened
<Elssha> rename 's/Pathology_*_Ch/ Path_Ch/' *.mpg
<ct529> Elssha: I have just done on mine, it definitively works
<Elssha> the one i posted up top?
<ct529> Elssha: well, I changed the keywords and renominated all of the video files on my computer, and then back (withut backup ;) ....)
<ct529> Elssha: and it works
<Elssha> i'll try again
<ct529> Elssha: you left one space too many!
<ct529> Elssha: there is a space between the / and Path
<ct529> Elssha: and there should not be one
<Elssha> rename 's/Pathology_*_Ch/Path_Ch/' *.mpg
<Elssha>  ran that
<Elssha> still nothing
<Elssha> here are the filenames in the test folder Pathology_Sanchez_Ch08a_Definition.mpg
<Elssha> Pathology_Sanchez_Ch08b_SysTypesAmyloid.mpg
<Elssha> Pathology_Sanchez_Ch08c_LocalTypesAmyloid.mpg
<Elssha> Pathology_Sanchez_Ch08d_ClinicalFeatures.mpg
<Elssha> Pathology_Sanchez_Ch09a_Definition.mpg
<FloodBotK3> Elssha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rork> Elssha: you're using a perl regular expression, * isn't a wildcard but mean 'zero or more repetitions of the previous character' use `.*` instead: `rename 's/Pathology_.*_Ch/Path_Ch/' *.mpg`
<rork> . = any character
<Elssha> that worked!
<rork> Elssha: using .* is potentialy dangerous though, as it will find the longest possible string e.g. Pathology_Sanchez_Ch09b_Characters would be renamed to Pathology_Characters (I always remember that stuff right after sending the command)
<Elssha> yeah, it did that to a couple
<Elssha> but i did ls before doing it so i can re input the ch #'s
<Elssha> ^_^
<ct529> Elssha: yes you are right, it does not work on your filenames, I wonder why
<ct529> Elssha: it works on mine
<Elssha> no clue
<Elssha> but rork solved it so all is good ^_^
<Elssha> each folder (6) has a slight var so i gotta run it a couple more times after i fix the couple errors (the one rork mentioned above)
<ct529> Elssha: try rename 's/Pathology_.*_C/Pat_C/' *mpg
<ct529> Elssha: sorry, rename 's/Pathology_.*_C/Path_C/' *mpg
<rork> Elssha: is the chapter number standard? You can use rename
<ct529> there are a bit too many regex to my taste
<rork> `rename 's/Pathology_Ch\d\d\w_C/Path_C/' *.mpg`
<rork> \d = numeric, \w = alphanumeric
<ct529> rork: it does have a name in the middle, of variable length, hence the need for the .*
 * rork needs coffee
<ct529> rork: so 's/Pathology_.*_Ch/Path_c' *.mpg :-D
<ct529> rork: me too :-D
<ct529> rork: (did not put the .)
<Elssha> path done
<Elssha> on to micro (needs to check what those look like)
<Elssha> meh, micro can stay
<Elssha> whoever named these was annoying
<Elssha> there's a file named micro_ch03b_2_name
<Elssha> -_-;
<Elssha> why not just 03c
<Elssha> anyway, thanks for the help here ^_^
<ct529> Elssha: np
<Elssha> i'm useless in commandline that's beyond the nice short basic things like cd >_>
<Elssha> just curious
<ct529> Elssha: man and google are your friend there
<Elssha> yeah
<Elssha> but i can't always understand man >_<
<rork> you're welcome, I can also suggest [^_]*  instead of .*, that will just match zero or more none underscores
<Elssha> now to ssh all these into my touch >_>
<Elssha> oh, if i wanted to rename say path_something to pathology_something else it'd just be rename path_*/pathology_*
<Peace-> Elssha: did you know krename?
<Elssha> no clue what that is
<Elssha> i am on ubuntu though >_>
<Elssha> but the channel won't let me join for some reason
<Peace-> Elssha: maybe because the are rules..
<Peace-> and you did not respect them ..
<Elssha> this is the first time i've gone on freenode
<thecaptain2000> hi, I just created a user using the  adduser command I cannot ftp into that system using that user / password (i can using different users) is there a particular group that needs to be added?
<Elssha> literally
<Elssha> so there's no way i could have
<Elssha> since i've never even gone there
<Elssha> i've done a few posts on the forum
<Elssha> but that
<Elssha> s it
<Elssha> and i don't think i ever posted anything wrong 0_o
<thecaptain2000> hi, I just created a user using the adduser command I cannot even ssh into that system using that new user / password (i can using different users) is there a particular group that needs to be added?
<Gnea> Peace-: who?
<Peace-> Elssha:
<Gnea> Elssha: hi
<Elssha> hi Gnea
<Gnea> Elssha: have you identified with services?
<Elssha> ^_^
<Elssha> ???
<Gnea> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gnea> Elssha: please follow that link and get registered, then you may join #ubuntu
<Elssha> ah okay
<Peace-> Gnea: by the way...
<Elssha> registered
<Peace-> Gnea: why does he need to register
<Elssha> just did the verify
<Elssha> still getting the cannot join #ubuntu (you are banned). msg >_<
 * Elssha = she 
<Gnea> hrm
<Elssha> i honestly have never been on this server before >_<
<Gnea> Peace-: it's required for anyone to join #ubuntu and many other channels
<Gnea> Elssha: one moment, it's possible someone had your ip or within the range and was doing some bad things
<geekosopher> that explains, the channel of geeks allergic to girls :D
<Gnea> hardly :)
<Elssha> lol
<Peace-> Gnea: i guess i never registered my ncik when i was noob
<Peace-> xD
<Elssha> that's what i get for studying in PL....
<Gnea> oh wow
<geekosopher> PL for Poland?
 * Elssha wouldn't be surprised if they recycled the ip's here 
<Elssha> yeah
<Gnea> Elssha: all of neoplus has been banned.
<Elssha> from what i hear it's the land of hackers
<Gnea> hackers aren't bad
<Gnea> it's the crackers that are the offenders :)
<Peace-> Elssha: on #ubuntu-ops they are looking for your problem
<Elssha> never said they are
<Elssha> gnea said my provider was banned
<Elssha> well, i'm with TP
<Elssha> but i think neostrada is a subset there of or something
<Elssha> not sure how to check what it is atm
<Gnea> Elssha: how long have you been with your current isp?
<ct529> Elssha: oh come on, that is a bit racist
<Gnea> ct529: how is it racist?
<Elssha> my friend brags about it ct
<Elssha> >_>
<Elssha> <_<
<Elssha> >_>
<FloodBotK3> Elssha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> Gnea: PL=land of hackers
<Elssha> as i said, my friend brags about it
<Tm_T> Elssha: you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<Tm_T> !ot | also this
<ubottu> also this: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Gnea> ct529: that's not racist. racism is when you're talking about people of a certain race, not whether they're hackers or not.
<ct529> Elssha: if I had 1Euro for every time someone bragged about IT skills, I would be Richard Branson
<Gnea> right.
 * Gnea tips hat to Tm_T 
<Elssha> gnea, this is the 2nd yr i think, though they changed something a little over 3 mon ago
<Elssha> yay, it works now ^_^
<Gnea> Elssha: aah, well enjoy :)
<Elssha> thanks Tm
<Elssha> besides ct, me = polish too
<Mamarok> Elssha: which is again off topic
<Elssha> well, thanks for the help everyone ^_^
<geekosopher> Elssha: happy hacking ;)
<Elssha> lol, more like studying (hack skillz = 1)
<geekosopher> can someone confirm if kde.org site is down?
<Fredd> Yep
<ct529> geekosopher: yep
<Tm_T> it's (quickly) scheduled mainteance
<geekosopher> ok
<geekosopher> I just wanted to have a quick look at the difference between 4.5 and 4.6
<ct529> does any know how to get krunner to stick onto the desktop, and not to disappear after a search?
<Tm_T> geekosopher: you might like to see if google cache serves
<geekosopher> Tm_T: good idea
<ct529> (on kubuntu 1004 lts 64 bit)
<geekosopher> will maverick get backport love when 4.6 gets monthly updates?
<geekosopher> (no pun intended)
<Tm_T> geekosopher: no, backports will be only bugfix releases
<Tm_T> geekosopher: but PPA is another story
<geekosopher> Tm_T: sorry, yes I was referring to ppa/backports
<Tm_T> I would expect that to happen
<talespin_kit> I am using kubuntu distribution, I have both gvim and vim(which runs on console) installed. I use vim(console) for c++ programming. Should i use gvim or vim(console) ?. Does gvim has any advantage using vim ?.
<Tm_T> talespin_kit: you can use Kate too, it has vim mode
<Tm_T> talespin_kit: but IIRC the difference is mostly just GUI
<ct529> talespin_kit: kate is pretty good, have you tried it?
<talespin_kit> Tm_T: which of IIRC in this did you mean http://www.acronymfinder.com/Slang/IIRC.html
<Tm_T> talespin_kit: the recall correctly one (:
<ct529> how unstable is nepomuk on kubuntu 1004 at 64bit? I cannot believ it has crashed again ....
<thecaptain2000> does a user need to belong to a particular group so that you can ssh or ftp into a system using that user id/pwd?
<talespin_kit> ct529: i all try one day, right now i want to master vim and emacs for some time.
<ct529> talespin_kit: then I suggest you stick to the text mode
<talespin_kit> why? what advantage it has over gui?
<ct529> talespin_kit: I though you sayd you wanted to master vim .... sorry, misunderstood
<thecaptain2000> my question ahs to be either too intelligent of too dumb since it gets consistently ignored, I wonder which one it is...
<Tm_T> thecaptain2000: could be that noone who is active just now knows the answer
<ct529> thecaptain2000: the reason it that it depends on your system setup
<ct529> thecaptain2000: so there is no answer to yur question
<ct529> thecaptain2000: but google is your friend
<thecaptain2000> Tm_T: it could possibly be
<ct529> thecaptain2000: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<thecaptain2000> I did google for it but I did not find that page, I apreciate it could be dependent upon my configuration but the fact that I could not either ftp or ssh into that system made me suspicious it was a founfamental misunderstanding from my part of what it's going on
<ct529> thecaptain2000: could it be firewall'd?
<thecaptain2000> no, I can do it with an existing user, just the newly created cannot be used
<thecaptain2000>  I mean, I can ssh and ftp with an existing user but not with a newly created one
<thecaptain2000> I am using openssh and proftp
<ct529> thecaptain2000: you have to check the system setup first, how the permissions are set
<ct529> thecaptain2000: there may be a statement allowing only certain groups (admin are often excluded)
<thecaptain2000> let me check
<ct529> sorry, I have to go
<thecaptain2000> ok, thanks anyway
<franta> Hi! I'm trying to build kip-upnp-ms on Kubuntu 10.10 with no success it keeps asking for cmake configuration file for HUpnp (I've built latest svn version...) Does anyone know where to find that file?
<tusrguhyr> join #drupal
<madrazr> Hello all. I installed KDE SC 4.6 from Maverick backports yesterday and the moment I login I start getting segfaults
<madrazr> and seems like it segfaults in an infinite loop :D
<madrazr> I think it is krunner which is segfaulting
<madrazr> is this a known issue?
<madrazr> I am not even able to send the error report, the crash screens coming so fast that it interrupts anything I attempt to do
<madrazr> http://i.min.us/icgxyW.png is a screenshot
<james147> madrazr: first make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<madrazr> james147: that is how I installed :)
<madrazr> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<madrazr> I did not have kubuntu before, I was running on Ubuntu 10.10
<madrazr> I thought KDE SC 4.6 is a cool release and thought will make another attempt to switch to KDE this time
<james147> ^^ make sure its still ingstalled :)
<madrazr> james147: Ok. Let me send you a screenshot
<madrazr> :)
<madrazr> james147: http://i.min.us/ieswfw.png
<james147> madrazr: ^^ re run the update just to make sure everything is fully uptodate :)
<james147> and try a apt-get install -f   as well :)
<madrazr> james147: sure, let me run that as well. I have run apt-get update and upgrade at least 8-10 times ever since I installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday
<madrazr> just in the hope that, this embarassing bug will be fixed
<madrazr> :P
<james147> (just making sure)
<madrazr> let me run again
<madrazr> james147: done http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328706/
<james147> ^^ you still ahve 5 upgrades
<madrazr> james147: how will I upgrade them?
<madrazr> first of all, how do I list them?
<james147> madrazr: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<james147> that should list them before instlling them
<madrazr> there is nothing like full-upgrade
<madrazr> :D
<madrazr> james147: there is nothing like full-upgrade :D
<madrazr> E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<james147> dist-upgrade sorry :) full-upgrade is aptitude
<madrazr> james147: 47.6 MB to be downloaded!
<madrazr> thats a lot!
<james147> madrazr: probally means your missing somehting kde needs
<james147> what packages are being upgraded?
<madrazr> james147: libntrack-qt4-1 libntrack0 linux-headers-2.6.35-25 linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic plasma-scriptengine-declarative
<james147> hmm, dont think any of them are required, but i would installthem anyway and see
<madrazr> james147: I have put them for installation too
<madrazr> james147: bandwidth here is too low
<madrazr> so will let you know once I am done
<dtcrshr> how do i change kde login screen?
<Peace-> systemsettings
<Peace-> dtcrshr:
<dtcrshr> im there
<james147> dtcrshr: "kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm
<dtcrshr> peace, looked at the appearence options, cant find where specifically
<Peace-> dtcrshr: there is a filter
<Peace-> dtcrshr: screen login
<james147> dtcrshr: its under login manager in system setting
<dtcrshr> if I type screen login in the filter all options go grey
<james147> ^^ the above command will execute it directly as root (needs to run as root for get new stuffs button to be able to install stuff)
<dtcrshr> maybe my user cant do that, ill try james147 suggestion
<sercan> selamun eleyküm
<sercan> bir sorum olacak
<Peace-> dtcrshr: infact the only you can pick is login screen
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> dtcrshr: ...
<sercan> ubuntu kurdum 11.04 sürümü olup olamadığını bilmiyorum
<james147> sercan: should be here: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/29/plasma-desktopPH6629.jpg
<james147> dtcrshr:  even ^^
<Peace-> james147: wth dark scheme
<Peace-> xD
<james147> Peace-: :D
<sercan> james147 anlamadım bu resmi
<sercan> türkçe bilen yokmu
<Peace-> LOL
<dtcrshr> that worked james147
<dtcrshr> ill reboot the session to test
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Peace-> dtcrshr: you can test it
<Peace-> without reboot
<ox3a> I installed kde and removed gnu in Ubuntu , So can i ask any questions here please?
 * james147 notes that you just need to restart kdm
<Peace-> ox3a: ask
<sercan> unity ubuntu sürümünü nasıl kurabilirim
 * Peace- +1 james147
<ox3a> Peace-, thanks
<Peace-> !english | sercan
<ubottu> sercan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<james147> ox3a: you can ask any general ubuntu questions here :) we are just likly to give you the solution using kde
<sercan> How to install Ubuntu version of unity
<dtcrshr> another question: im trying to record my desktop for a video tutorial. when i try to choose a window in recorditnow the box is sticked to the app , so i cant select a full screen, im using 2 monitors, i wish only to record one of them
<james147> sercan: ask in #ubuntu
<ox3a> I installed only kdebase-workspace,kdebase-apps. I am trying to install nvidia but when i press cont+alter f1 it is not starting console mode
<james147> ox3a: what is it doing?
<sercan> I did the upgrade but nothing changed as I installed the new Ubuntu
<sercan> but did not change anything as I did the upgrade I installed the new ubuntu
<ox3a> james147, It just output some txt and not starting then
<james147> ox3a: what text?
<ox3a> i was tried recovery mode but it also not doing anything
<ox3a> james147, debuging
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've upgraded this laptop from older version of kubuntu in the past, just installed KDE 4.6, but I can't seem to get the network-manager applet on the panel
<Peace-> JediMaster: mm
<Peace-> JediMaster: it look like grey?
<JediMaster> I've got a network icon, so I can connect to the wireless etc, but I can't seem to get the nice new network manager applet that shows the signal strength graphs etc.
<JediMaster> Peace-, yes
<ox3a> james147, What is the problem?
<Peace-> JediMaster: but you got the connection i mean
<james147> JediMaster: are you running knetworkmanager?
<james147> ox3a: not entirly sure
<JediMaster> I've tried to add applets but it's not listed there, but I can see it on the Kubuntu 10.10 live usb stick
<JediMaster> Peace-, yes, I'm conneccted
<JediMaster> james147, I believe so
<Peace-> JediMaster: ok so... it's a plasmoid i guess
<james147> JediMaster: the  kill it, you cant have kentwork amanger and the network widget running at the same time
<JediMaster> james147, network-manager-kde is installed
<JediMaster> I can see NetworkManager running as root and knetworkmanager running as my user
<Peace-> JediMaster: you mean this stuff ? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/29/plasma-desktopgC1461.jpg
<james147> JediMaster: what happens whtn you click on the widget?
<JediMaster> Peace-, yes, that's the one I want
<ox3a> then how can i install nvidia?
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Peace-> ox3a: anyway if you type
<Peace-> ox3a: driver on the search bar of kde
<Peace-> ox3a: should get this
<JediMaster> james147, it comes up with the two wireless networks I have configured, connect to other networks, enable wireless (ticked), and manage onnections
<Peace-> ox3a: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/29/plasma-desktoplF1461.jpg
<Peace-> ox3a: that program should help you to install the nvidia driver
<james147> JediMaster: you want "plasma-widget-networkmanagment in stalled
<james147> ^^ installing taht will remove knetworkmanager though
<JediMaster> that's the one, it uninstalls knetworkmanager
<ox3a> Peace-, thanks but i am trying to install it manually (downloaded from nvidia site)
<james147> JediMaster: install it, close knetowrk manager and add the  widget to you panel or systray
<james147> ox3a: its not advised to install it directly from the nvidia site
<JediMaster> james147, thanks, I can see it on add widgets now
<JediMaster> thanks guys, this will likely kill my wifi, so bbiab =)
<ox3a> james147, is it using latest nvidia repo?
<james147> ox3a: no, but they tend to work beter in kubuntu then the one from the nvidia site
<james147> i would advise looking for a more uptodate repo then installing directly fdrom nvidia
<aeslava> good morning
<kt_> Hello all
<kt_> james147:  hi buddy
<james147> kt_: hey
<kt_> how are you, im finally using the latest version now :)
<ox3a> Peace-, I can't search my driver; how can i search it?
<Peace-> ox3a: ?
<madrazr> james147: miraculously, it works!!!
<madrazr> after dist-upgrade
<Peace-> ox3a: you mean where?
<madrazr> james147: thank you very much
<madrazr> james147: just one help. What package should I install or settings I must change to make my GNOME apps look better?
<madrazr> I use Pidgin and it looks horrible :D
<Peace-> madrazr: you shoudl load the script
<kt_> james is very helpful guy, despite of being a noob he's been trying to help me non-stop for last 48 hours
<ox3a> Peace-, It should notify me that nvidia driver available
<madrazr> Peace-: which script?
<Peace-> madrazr: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/29/plasma-desktopDc1461.jpg
 * james147 was sure he was passed during at least part of the last 48 hours :p  ...
<ox3a> Peace-, I am looking that but i can't understand how you get this
<james147> ox3a: do you have ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<james147> (or the -kde4 version?)
<ox3a> kde4 latest
<james147> ox3a: sym link it to the other
<ox3a> ?
<james147> ox3a: run "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<ox3a> done
<james147> also check the settings in system settings > application appearence > Gtk styles
<madrazr> Peace-: thank you very much
<dthacker> how do I add a repository to kpackagekit.    I have used kdesudo to start it, and I do not see an add button on the settings page
<ox3a> james147, done . and?
<james147> ox3a: does it work?
<ox3a> james147, yeah
<ox3a> james147, i did what you told
<ox3a> james147, But nvidia?
<james147> ox3a: did you install the drivers in jocket-kde?
<james147> jockey-kde even
<ox3a> no
<ox3a> do i need it and why?
<ox3a> jockey-kde
 * james147 is confused... he should stop trying to help so many people at once :S
<BluesKaj> dthacker, usually you add a repos by either copy and pasting to /etc/apt/source.list or using this command in the terminal : sudo add-apt-repository "deb name of repositoru url" , without the quotes .
<ezra-s> Is it possible to hide joins and parts in Quassel? I can't find it :P
<james147> ezra-s: right click the chat
<BluesKaj> correction : /etc/apt/sources.list
<ezra-s> james147, thank you very much ;)
<ezra-s> it's my first time using it
<ezra-s> Im giving kde another try, this time Im enjoying it much more
<james147> ox3a: why are you trying to get the drivers from te nvdia site? are the ones in teh repo not working?
<BluesKaj> I gave quassel a chance , but I dont like sidebars ...prefer the chatroom tabs at the bottom , guess it's a habit/preference from my old mirc days
<ox3a> james147, if it is latest version then i do not have problem
<james147> ox3a: ^^ why do you have a problem if it is not? have your tried it?
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, well all I care is how the messages of the channel show up and different network nick customization and things like that, that's my habit :)
<ox3a> james147, I did not try it yet
<james147> ox3a: then try it, if it works then its not really worth the hassel of trying to manually install them
<BluesKaj> ezra-s,yeah I like konversation because on can have everything on one page
<BluesKaj> one
<ox3a> james147, Which package(the name)?
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, good layout?
<ezra-s> is there a way in quassel to show whois info in the active window?
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, look in the freenode text
<ezra-s> you mean the status window?
<ezra-s> I prefer to see my whois in the active channel
<james147> ox3a: either run "jockey-kde" (called hardware drivers in the menu) or install "nvidia-current"
<james147> ^^ jockey is the prefured way
<james147> ezra-s: check its settings, there is an option to redirect some text
<ezra-s> alright, on it
<ezra-s> going to give a quick glance to konversation before I check any further, brb
<ox3a> james147, Don't i need to configure anything manually(Just apt-get install nvidia-current)?
<BluesKaj> james147,ok so the gnome equivalent is jockey-gtk ?
<BluesKaj> ox3a, best to take james147 advice, apt won't configure the driver properly unles you drop to a tty and stop kdm first
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm jockey-kde
<ezra-s> hello again from konversation :P
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I'm talking about gnome/ubuntu
<ezra-s> mmm... both have interesting things, don't know which one to pick
<james147> BluesKaj: -gtk is the gnome interface
<ezra-s> BluesKaj: do you know how to disable join/part messages in active window with Konversation?
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, click on settings/configure konversation/ behavior/chatwindow/hide join/part/nick events
<ezra-s> thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> np :)
<ezra-s> I'd like to find a weather plasmoid kind of like the android mobile ones , anyone know if there is something similar and where?
<james147> ezra-s: best place to look is kde-look.org
<ezra-s> I will take a look thank you
<james147> thats where most plasmoids end up getting posted
<ezra-s> sorry Im so buggy im adapting to kde
<BluesKaj> ezra-s,also click the cashew in the panel , add widgets , there a couple od weather applets theretoo
<ezra-s> I checked those but I dont like them much, they seem to be based on a site that is giving me bogus info about where I live
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, yeah, I never found them useful Canada , so I didn't bother with them
<BluesKaj> for
<ezra-s> hehehe
<james147> ezra-s: can you configure them to use diferent serrvers?
<ezra-s> I think not
<ezra-s> all I see is a search option for my city
<ezra-s> when I select it one is saying -273º in my city and the other does not seem to be loading any useful data either
<ezra-s> but anyways it is not very important thank you :)
<BluesKaj> -273 Kelvin ...heh that's as cold as it gets
<james147> BluesKaj: isent 0K the coldest you can get?
<james147> -273C  == 0K
<james147> if i remember correctly
<ezra-s> well im not frozen yet :)
<ezra-s> is there any way to graphically map a smb share from another box in my network under kde? only option is trying to browse the network and I just want to map it, and add it is as a place in dolphin in the left column if possible
<BluesKaj> james147, it may be ..always found the degrees kelvin / celcius  conversion confusing in terms of the way it's expressed
<james147> ezra-s: network > add network folder?
<james147> BluesKaj: basically kelvin starts at absalute zero  (aka -273.15C)
<ezra-s> james147: in dolphin? all it seems to allow me is browse my network but it is not giving results, in fact dolphin is trying my default smb domain (but it is just a machine sharing no samba domain or anything)
<ezra-s> nevermind
<ezra-s> its asking me for user and password but the window was minimized automatically so I didnt see it
 * james147 sets a window rule so password windows are set to always on top :D
<ezra-s> :D
<ezra-s> Im so used to gnome, it takes some time to swithc some little habbits
<BluesKaj> james147, that's it I'd forgotten about the "absolute zero " ..thanks for the clarification :0
<BluesKaj> :)
<ezra-s> in celsius 0º is when water freezes
<james147> which is 273.15K  :D
<ezra-s> hehehe
<ezra-s> I tried to play a song from the smb share and now the panel and all plasmoid related stuff is frozen...
<ezra-s> :P
<ezra-s> they keep working but I can't move them or interact with the panel or add any more plasmoids to the desktop
<BluesKaj> ezra-s,  I have a chat buddy who lives in New Mexicoin the US and he pirates satellite signals and frequently watches Canadian TV ..we use the celcius scale here and metric measure for everything else except height and weight descitions of ppl wanted by the police. He couldn't understand why it only gets up to 35 or so degrees in the summer :)
<BluesKaj> descriptions
<BluesKaj> oops , forgot that should have been for offtopic I guess
<ezra-s> HEHE, LOL
<BluesKaj> 35 degrees F is only +1C :)
<ezra-s> wops
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, are you using samba or smb client
<BluesKaj> they do the same thing , but sometimes samba freezes when using samba shares
<BluesKaj> the GUI is clunky
<ezra-s> Im using default kde graphical environment to access the smb share
<BluesKaj> default kde graphical environment ...what else could it be  :)
<kt_> ok so whats a good compiler for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, what I mean is if wish to use smb without samba GUI , one sets up the shares by using "add network folder' in dolphin / network
<kt_> when i want a IDE
<kt_> hey when i do uptime it shows 2 users online
<kt_> while im the only user online on my root, what is this?
<ezra-s> BluesKaj: thats what i did
<james147> kt_: first: a compiler for what language?
<kt_> C, C#, Java, c++
<kt_> i use these 3
<kt_> should support windows programming
<ezra-s> oh well, gf is pressuring to do something, gotta go, have fun people! and thanks for the help james and BluesKaj!
<james147> well, openjdk-6-jdg (if i remember correctly) contains a good java compiler (javac)
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, good !
<kt_> ok james we will sort this out later
<kt_> first tell me why is it showing 2 users
<james147> for c and c++ its best to use gcc (or g++) easier way to get that is to install "build-essentials"
<james147> kt_: which two users?
<kt_> i tried command "who"
<kt_> it shows 2 users, uptime also show 2 users online
<kt_> while im only user online
<james147> kt_: yes, what does it output?
<james147> kt_: so its showing your user 2 times?
<james147> thats just that you ahve a terminal or somehting open
<james147> one is you loged into the gui, the others are any terminals you have
<dthacker> I've lost my second monitor after upgrading to 4.6.      Installing and configuring Nvidia drivers does not seem to help.   Ideas?
<kt_> well i used terminal yesterday also, it was showing 1 user
<kt_> now it shows two
<james147> the second column tell you where they are loged in, something like :0  means display 0 (the gui)  tty1-6 bean the tty consoles and pts/0 are any terminals you ahve running inside x
<kt_> kt@kt-computer:~$ who
<kt_> kt       pts/0        2011-01-29 20:01 (:0)
<kt_> kt       pts/1        2011-01-29 20:06 (:0.0)
<dthacker> when I attempt to save my nvidia configuration I get "failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kt_> james : who command gives that output
<james147> kt_: yeah, that dosent sound like anything to worry about
<BluesKaj> dthacker, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kt_> but why was it showing 1 user yesterday
<kt_> and now 2?
<james147> dthacker: stop X and run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview"
<james147> (assuming you want twinview_)
<james147> kt_: http://linux.die.net/man/4/pts  << that explains what the pts can be
<BluesKaj> dthacker, check this method http://paste.ubuntu.com/559957/
<kt_> kt@kt-computer:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<kt_> Reading package lists... Done
<kt_> Building dependency tree
<kt_> Reading state information... Done
<kt_> E: Unable to locate package build-essentials
<FloodBotK3> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kt_> gives that error james :o
<BluesKaj> kt_, it's build-essential
<kt_> k
<dthacker> yay! second monitor is back
<BluesKaj> dthacker, good, btw , which nvidia card do you have?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<kt_> ubuntu has pico ?
<kt_> i dont like using nano, pico is much better
<kt_> btw are there any firewalls for linux?
<kt_> like zonealarm for windows
<lumos_> hey, when I type "pacman -S kdebase-workspace" it tells me no display possible, do I need to reinstall everything to get this working or what..I'm new to Linux and very confused :P
<lumos_> Hello?
<Daskreech> lumos_: Why are you using pacman?
<claydoh> lumos_: pacman? using arch?
<Peace-> hahahaha
<Peace-> lumos_: kubuntu is not arch
<Peace-> kubuntu uses apt
<Peace-> arch packman
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> #arch should be your channel
<steffen_> thanks
<steffen_> what is a rpm package?
<lumos_> Sorry, and yeah...that was dumb of me, but i was getting desperate, startx and nothing else will work anyway
<Tm_T> !rpm | steffen_
<ubottu> steffen_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Peace-> lumos_: omg only expert should work with arch
<Peace-> the others should start with buntu family
<Peace-> then with time... you can even think to get other distro
<Peace-> less intuitive...
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, i hate to say this but alien was the only way i could install google earth on maverick..it would fail to launch using the default install methos
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<Peace-> i used a lots of time aline
<Peace-> alien
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: blame google (;
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, yeah , I could have installed libcore by itself instaed of letting alien do it but it was too late
<kt_> how can i see total space of my box and total space free and used?
<rtdos> is there an alternative to virtualbox ?
<kt_> ?
<rork> kt_: `df -h` shows that information for each partition
<kt_> each partition?
<kt_> but i guess i have only 1
<Guest3093> hi, I'm using kubuntu 10.04 & can't open kmess
<Guest3093> always disconnects
<c2tarun> sorry to ask this but what is kmess?
<kt_> hey
<Guest3093> c2tarun mseenger client
<bajk-tragbar> mh kubuntu's setup partitioner is so bad, I cant dscribe it
<bajk-tragbar> it is slow as hell, it crashes frequently...
<bajk-tragbar> eh, lol, it crashes all the time... I cannot even get the system running, the usb live medium
<bajk-tragbar> I always end up on the kdm login screen and typing ubuntu and no passwords throws me to a garbled screen and then back to the login
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar kubuntu's setup partitioner it's teh same gnome
<bajk-tragbar> I don't care if it's the same as Windows', the fact is, it crashes frequently
<bajk-tragbar> hm but there seems to be something terribly wrong
<bajk-tragbar> I cannot even get the live desktop to start
<bajk-tragbar> nh, maybe I#ll just boot into the normal kubuntu and use a DECENT partition manager :)
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar maybe is because ur media doensn't support format type?
<Guest3093> I mean some smicro sd only supports fat 32
<Guest3093> etc
<bajk-tragbar> ?!
<bajk-tragbar> 1. it is no SD card, 2. it shouldnt crash anyway
<bajk-tragbar> well, just partitioned the drive using my kubuntu installation, maybe just assigning mount points and then hitting enter works
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar
<Guest3093> it works, but then u need to put root privilegies in the partition
<iulian_> hi all
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: I think you have no idea what I am talking about or what youre talking about yourself
<bajk-tragbar> but well, it is instralling now
<Guest3093> well
<Guest3093> u said u can't create partition in kde
<Guest3093> because it crashes
<bajk-tragbar> Man, FUCK THIS! "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 10."
<bajk-tragbar> okay, sorry, but I dont know who programmed this installer but he did a really bad bad bad jon
<bajk-tragbar> job
<bajk-tragbar> I could to a better job just using bash scrpts and kdialog command
<james147> bajk-tragbar: what problem are you having?
<bajk-tragbar> james147: I just want to install kubuntu on my newly bought Solid State Drive
<james147> bajk-tragbar: what version and whats going wrong?
<bajk-tragbar> starting the live cd dsktop results in a garbed desktop and then I find myself back at kdm
<bajk-tragbar> partitioner crashes frequently
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar maybe ur iso is corrupted
<bajk-tragbar> and now the part where it asks for user name crashed
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: nope it isnt, i verified that
<bajk-tragbar> i installed my notebook with the same thing recently and it worked fine (except for the partitioner of course)
<bajk-tragbar> and the check did say no errors
<Guest3093> welll
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar
<Guest3093> is 10.10
<Guest3093> or 10.04
<bajk-tragbar> 10.10
<Guest3093> mmm
<Guest3093> why don't try 10.04?
<Guest3093> is lts
<Guest3093> and exactly the same
<bajk-tragbar> it is not exactly the same
<bajk-tragbar> and I dont need an LTS
<bajk-tragbar> I want more recent software
<bajk-tragbar> AND: the installer of 10.04 is even worse
<Guest3093> well
<Guest3093> bajmk-tragbar, i used 10.10 & 10.04
<Guest3093> & 10.04 works better
<bajk-tragbar> MAN ... ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<bajk-tragbar> whats this
<bajk-tragbar> I usd 10.04 as well
<bajk-tragbar> and it annoyed me
<bajk-tragbar> hm, so the files themselves were copied to the other drive
<bajk-tragbar> but no user created, no password set and no grub installed
<bajk-tragbar> I can maybe fix the grub thing but the rest, dunno
<bajk-tragbar> cant this thing just WORK?
<bajk-tragbar> KDE is so great, but the Kubuntu team jus ruins it
<iulian_> mno
<yofel> kubuntu runs fine here, but I do agree that the live installer is a bit unstable..
<bajk-tragbar> a bit.. good joke^^
<iulian_> if you have live cd just put it on drive  restart your pc and test it
<james147> bajk-tragbar: i suggest you try the alternitive installer then
<bajk-tragbar> james147: this thing is broken as well
<bajk-tragbar> it cannot even declare a partition bootable which renders it *completely* useless
<bajk-tragbar> and I dont have an alternate install
<bajk-tragbar> and I cannot download it
<bajk-tragbar> since my internet is working
<bajk-tragbar> (online with tethering mobile phone)
<bajk-tragbar> is *not* working
<bajk-tragbar> so, I'll give it another try, reset the partitions on the SSD and trying to install again
<bajk-tragbar> you cannot even set the time yourself in this installre
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar ur laptop/cpu is new?
<Guest3093> maybe is a buss trouble
<bajk-tragbar> my computer is from March 2010, the notebook from December
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: I managed to install kubuntu once in marc
<bajk-tragbar> october
<bajk-tragbar> when I installed 10.10 the first time
<bajk-tragbar> you cannot even resize the installer window in sake of a shiny air theme..
<Guest3093> bajk tragbar, u can do this, install another ubuntu version.
<Guest3093> then re instal kubuntu on ur install
<bajk-tragbar> I have kubuntu already installed
<bajk-tragbar> on my normal disk
<bajk-tragbar> drive
<Guest3093> just format the / partition when install new kubuntu
<bajk-tragbar> I want to install Kubuntu on my new hard drive ..
<bajk-tragbar> and now loading the partitioner takes forever in this setup..
<Guest3093> bajk tragbar, if it's an external hd it's easy
<bajk-tragbar> man I would really recommend people using Kubuntu but I will NEVER EVER allow ANYBODY to install it his/herself
<bajk-tragbar> lol now the installer recognizes no drives whatsoever
<bajk-tragbar> because 1. the installer is just [insert bad wors here], 2. the default configuration is just [insert more bad words here], 3. nothing works out of the box..
<bajk-tragbar> ubi-partman failed with exxit cod 10.
<cac> hello world
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar how are u installing it?
<bajk-tragbar> wtf
<dmatt> bajk-tragbar: I do not remember such problems, are you sure your setup is 100% ok and functional
<bajk-tragbar> dmatt: it is.
<bajk-tragbar> can I install kubuntu from another kubuntu?
<Guest3093> I mean did u create partitions or automatic
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: MANUALLY of COURSE! I dont trust this setup and so I decide which partitions to formatt and which not
<bajk-tragbar> is it possible to install Kubuntu from another Kubuntu?
<dmatt> bajk-tragbar: how can it be when you are not able to login
<cac> How can I turn the time into 12 hours set time instead of using 24 hours format??
<bajk-tragbar> so that I start my already working installed Kubuntu on my PC and use it to install Kubuntu on the other drive?
<bajk-tragbar> cac: learn to count to 24 :) 12 hour clock is only good for analog clocks
<bajk-tragbar> dmatt: ?
<bajk-tragbar> dmatt: the live desktopp doesnt work, but going to the installer directly works
<Guest3093> k-menu>system prefferences>personal
<coles> cac: system settings -> locale -> date & time tab
<jussi> cac: in the panel clock?
<bajk-tragbar> so, can I install kubuntu from inside another kubuntu?
<dmatt> bajk-tragbar: troubleshoot live desktop first
<cac> thanks a million
<bajk-tragbar> dmatt: I click on "Test kubuntu" in the welcome screen, then the screen gets garbld and I get to the kdm screen, when I enter ubuntu and no password there, the screen garbles again and then I am back at kdm
<dmatt> bajk-tragbar: boot intpo command line and run startx
<james147> bajk-tragbar: if yopu ahve kubuntu already installed on a nother dtrive you can copy the files across and edit some like /etc/fstab and reinstall grub
<bajk-tragbar> I want a fresh installation
<bajk-tragbar> since my kubuntu installation is broken as hell
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar maybe u can  said better information
<bajk-tragbar> so I bought this SSD and took the chance to install it fresh
<Guest3093> processor
<james147> bajk-tragbar: then i suggest you get the alternitive install
<Guest3093> grafic card
<Guest3093> etc
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: I dont think this will lead to any results
<bajk-tragbar> james147: I dont have the alternate and I dont have a way of getting it, this is out of the question
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar, when i was noob i fucked  my ubuntu/kuvbuntu/xubuntu like 10 times
<Randy_T_> you were asking how to install kubuntu from inside kubuntu so james probably assumed you had a good working one
<jussi> !language | Guest3093
<ubottu> Guest3093: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: super, that doesnt help me in any case
<bajk-tragbar> I want a working fast fresh kubuntu install
<bajk-tragbar> Randy_T_: I do have a working kubuntu install, that is right
<bajk-tragbar> Randy_T_: it is just broken in cases that it is slow as hell, kmix crfashes, kmail isnt working properly, etc
<bajk-tragbar> but it is starting and you can work with it
<bajk-tragbar> but I want a fresh install
<coles> bajk-tragbar: I had one machine where the 32-bit version wouldn't work but the 64-bit version did, try that?
<bajk-tragbar> I use the 64 bit
<coles> hm, try 32-bit? ;)
<bajk-tragbar> I wont
<bajk-tragbar> and I have no way of getting to an iso of 3 bit
<Guest3093> ...
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar u should skip to windows thne
<Guest3093> it's easier for  noobs
<jussi> Guest3093: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: the most stupid answer I hve ever heard.
<Guest3093> jussi then how u call people unexperienced?
<bajk-tragbar> Guest3093: you said your self "unexperienced"
<aditirex> bajk-tragbar  - did you googled it about the error you get ? it might be a problem with sdd 64bit driver or something
<bajk-tragbar> vI wont give up the comfort and advancedness of Linux just because of some broken installer
<jussi> Guest3093: inexperienced people?
<james147> bajk-tragbar: not sure i can help with the installer, but you could try a new user ( and thus s clean profile) on the current install to see if that clears up any of the issues, then you could copy the install across
<Guest3093> well english is not my 1st kanguage, so i don't know how to say properly some ideas i have
<Guest3093> sry
<bajk-tragbar> james147: hm, maybe I can just copy the / from my current install over, since I think the broken things are more related to my configs in ~ than to the install itself
<bajk-tragbar> but I will give the installer another try
<james147> Guest3093: either way, suggesting to people to "use  windows instead" is not a very good answer...
<Guest3093> james147 it is good idea when ur laptop isn't compatible, like unichrome pro igp, or whatever
<james147> bajk-tragbar: yeah, its normally problems in ~ break the most things, cleaning it out (or copying everything but that) might work if the installer fails again
<Randy_T_> I want to install the latest version of grub2(1.99rc1) so that i can install it to a usb, but i dont want to override my current grub2 buntu package(1.98). I'm guessing i could just use a different prefix in ./configure, then make, checkinstall.  Install grub to my usb, then remove the new grub package with kpackagekit.  I just want to confirm that this wont overrwite/screwup my current grub installed package.
<bajk-tragbar> james147: how do I copy it the best way?
<iulian_> hmmm is took me weeks to take my laptop to work before with nvidia g105m and kubuntu 9.04
<bajk-tragbar> but well the installer says "Copying almost done.. 77%"
<james147> Guest3093: but windows is not a comaptable os.... its most likly that the other pwerson wants a linux baised OS, suggesting windows jsut beacuse they are having some problems is not an accepted answer.... at the very worst suggesting a nother distro might be...
<bajk-tragbar> but I think it will crash again when I click next to enter my username and password
<bajk-tragbar> james147: YaST is a quite decend installer :P
<bajk-tragbar> so, it says Ready when you are, i will click on next
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar are u installing using usb?
<james147> bajk-tragbar: I would create the partitions yo need then copy the files over, edit /etc/fstab for its new location and chroot into the new root to install grub
<bajk-tragbar> ubi-usersetup failed with exit cod 10.
<bajk-tragbar> james147: I think I will do this approeacj
<james147> bajk-tragbar: (^^ just a stright copy, i would probally use rsync)  you `could` try doing a stright dd, but i am not sure what happens if you try that on a smaller disk :)
<bajk-tragbar> there is NOTHING good at this kubuntu installer, nothing, nothing, nothing
<james147> bajk-tragbar: although i would test a new user first to comfirm that the problems are not with your system before you wasit your time :)
<bajk-tragbar> I want to install it anyway, so ..^^
<bajk-tragbar> what is wrong with the installer: it doesnt work with WiFI (doesnt let you specify a password),  it doesnt let you manually change time, you can only specify a time zone, it crashes all the tim
<Guest3093> bajk-tragbar model of ur hd?
<james147> bajk-tragbar: well i ahve never had it crash on me... so its probally something wierd with your hardware configuration :S
<bajk-tragbar> mom
<joebob6625> anyone know a good way to set up samba shares for a xbox with xbmc on it
<james147> joebob6625: a samba share on the xbox or for it to connect to?
<joebob6625> for the xbox to connect to
<james147> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<joebob6625> cool thanks i will try these
<james147> joebob6625: basically install "samba" and configure /etc/samba/smb.conf
<surex> Hi all.. I have just now installed kubuntu10.10. Now I am trying to build trunk following this link http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian  . Is this sufficient or its better to use kdesrc-build?
<james147> there is a gui frontend to configureing samba in kde, but its quite heavy
<joebob6625> yeah the kde one i could not get to work i can see all the other comuters on the network but they can not see the kubuntu box
<joebob6625> that could be a win 7 thing i dont know i am just starting to look into it
<james147> joebob6625: i would learn howto configure samba manually, i find it easier then using the kde interface :p
<Randy_T_> I want to install the latest version of grub2(1.99rc1) so that i can install it to a usb, but i dont want to override my current grub2 buntu package(1.98). I'm guessing i could just use a different prefix in ./configure, then make, checkinstall. Install grub to my usb, then remove the new grub package with kpackagekit. I just want to confirm that this wont overrwite/screwup my current grub installed package.
<joebob6625> thanks for the links james147 i will try to get it working i am new to the command line but i think i am getting the hang of it it seems to
<joebob6625> work better
<james147> Randy_T_: you wont beable to install it from kpackagekit
<james147> uninstall ^^
<Randy_T_> doesn't checkinstall make it show up in the packagemanager?
<james147> "make uninstall" form the build dir might...
<Randy_T_> thats how it works with other stuff i install
<james147> Randy_T_: building from source isent aware of the packagemenegment system... you would need to build a .deb and install taht
<james147> ^^ never used checkinstall though
<Randy_T_> well i guess worst case scenario woudln't be anything that bad, i'll just do it
<james147> ignore what i said :) look like checkinstall will do that sorry
<james147> Randy_T_: worst case is you reinstall grub from a livecd
<james147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<t2zhu> hello? This is my first time on irc...
<james147> Hello t2zhu
<t2zhu> Can I ask questions about my KDE desktop here?
<james147> yes
<james147> any questions regarding kubuntu then just ask (hell, if they are not then ask them anyway, worst thing that will happen is someone will tell you which chanel you should ask on)
<t2zhu> Okay.. Well, I believe my desktop was recently updated to KDE4.6. I can't sleep my computer anymore... Whenever I try to sleep, it wakes back up immediately.
<james147> bah, sleep has always been a pain :p
<t2zhu> ~.~'
<t2zhu> So any idea about what's going on?
<yofel> hm, it's obviously stuck somewhere... but I only get that when I don't unmount an NFS mount before suspending...
<t2zhu> NFS mount? How do I know if I have one?
<james147> t2zhu: then you probally dont :)
<t2zhu> Is there any way I can get more information about what's going on? Is there a log file I can look at?
<t2zhu> Aah, I have to go...
<bajk-tragbar> james147: ah i got the alternate install
<bajk-tragbar> on my external hdd since I needed it so make kubuntu run on an usb drive
<bajk-tragbar> can I use this iso with that rescue wizard as well to create a bootable usb stickß
<james147> i think so though i have never tried
<james147> if not unetbootin should be able to
<bajk-tragbar> seems to be working
<lumos> hey, i'm new to Linux and my normal gui stuff seems to have disappeared, typing startx doesn't gives me the error message: fatal server error: no screens found, is there anything I can do to sort this out?
<lumos> doesn't do anything, it gives*
<bajk-tragbar> lumos: what do you mean by "normal gui stuff"?
<bajk-tragbar> when/does it drop you to the console?
<lumos> as soon as i boot up, and i mean my desktop i guess :P
<james147> lumos: what graphics card and drivers?
<lumos> gtx260
<Randy_T_> that happens to me when i use nvidia's install and not the buntu install. heh. i have that card too
<bajk-tragbar> james147: ok, the alternate install is working
<james147> lumos: ^^ did you do that?
<bajk-tragbar> :)
<bajk-tragbar> trying with this
<james147> bajk-tragbar: :D
<iulian_> what resoltion is your screen ?
<lumos> It was all working fine earlier :S
<james147> lumos: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<bajk-tragbar> james147: how do I mark a partition as bootable
<bajk-tragbar> ?
<bajk-tragbar> there is "Boot flag" option
<bajk-tragbar> but pressing enter just results in the dialog disappearing and reappearing and hitting space does nothing
<lumos> james147,  yes
<bajk-tragbar> bu twll I can do this manually afterwards in the existing kubuntu
<james147> bajk-tragbar: not sure, fdisk can do that i think
<james147> lumos: try renaminf it so you use the default drivers again
<james147> lumos: (then "sudo start kdm" to try to start kdm)
<bajk-tragbar> james147: Installing system base :)
<lumos> james147, Says it's already running kdm
<james147> then "restart" instaead of start
<sh1ft3d> can you open a "explorer" window by using a command?
<lumos> It runs, but no desktop
<james147> sh1ft3d: you mean dolphin? the file browser?
<james147> lumos: what happens?
<Randy_T_> yea. can just type dolpin in cmd
<sh1ft3d> ah
<sh1ft3d> alright, thnx
<lumos> james147,  It just like..refreshed the screen and said " kdm start/running, process 1491"
<james147> sh1ft3d: or alt+f2: dolphin   tio launch it::)
<bajk-tragbar_> yeah, internet is working again :)
<james147> lumos: press alt+ctrl+F7  ... if not then try aalt+ctrl+F8 .... alt+ctrl+F1 to get back to the terminal
<lumos> james147,  it never left the terminal :P
<james147> :S afraid i cannt debug that now, as i have to go
<lumos> Np, thanks anyway ^^
<james147> lumos: althogh someone else might beable to
<lumos> james147,  Thanks alot for the help anyway
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: is it a clean install or did you fuzz around with drivers/configs or so? :D
<lumos> bajk-tragbar,  I probably messed it up somehow as it was working fine earlier, but I have no idea what I did :(
<Randy_T_> like. did you let kubuntu install your nvidia drivers or did you download the drivers from nvidia website.
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: sorry to ask again, what is your graphics card?
<lumos> bajk-tragbar, gtx260
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<lumos> bajk-tragbar, before it went funny, yep, everything was installed and working fine.
<bajk-tragbar_> hm, maybe try deleting/renaming your x config
<iulian_> that is screen resolution error
<bajk-tragbar_> this should make it fallback to the default auto-detected config
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: so did you install them from the webpage or from repositories?
<lumos> bajk-tragbar_,  HURRAY, renaming it worked ^^
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: :)
<lumos> bajk-tragbar_, Thank you :P
<bajk-tragbar_> you may now re-configure your config using the nvidia-settings tool
 * james147 though he ahs already suggested that :p
<bajk-tragbar_> so, remember this: Whenever your graphical environment does not start up, FIRST try removing your xorg.conf this solves 90% of the issues :D
<bajk-tragbar_> james147: :)
<bajk-tragbar_> james147: I was wondering why you didnt *g*
<lumos> xDD Sorry James
<lumos> O.o everything seems to be gone...
<james147> [20:03:15] <james147> lumos: try renaminf it so you use the default drivers again       :D   fraught will spelling errors
<bajk-tragbar_> james147: yay, install complete :) so now I just have to set /dev/sdb bootable and install grub there and then its all set :)
<lumos> james147,  Lol, sorry about that, :P
<james147> lumos: dont worry :)
<lumos> Eerrm, is there some way I accidentally deleted everything on my pc?
<lumos> xD
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: the main thing is that it is working again :)
<lumos> Everything i had installed/downloaded is gone :P
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: eh, possibly, fuzzing around with dd makes it easy^^
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: eh
<james147> lumos: its possible :) though unlikly
<bajk-tragbar_> hm
<bajk-tragbar_> concerning everything gone.. now all I get is a blinking cursor on startup
<lumos> Ouch >.<
<james147> lumos: user of system stuff?
<lumos> james147, Yep
<james147> or ^^
 * james147 fails at typing again
<lumos> Lol xDD and user
<bajk-tragbar_> huh? lol? please, pleas dont tell me the alternate install was Ubuntu not KUbuntu
<bajk-tragbar_> ah okay
<bajk-tragbar_> just a bug in plymouth splash
<bajk-tragbar_> it was purple
<Randy_T_> if it says ubuntu durring booting than thats normal
<james147> bajk-tragbar_: heh, you can install kubuntu-desktop then uninstall gnome to convert it
<bajk-tragbar_> Randy_T_: it used to say Kubuntu with blue background
<bajk-tragbar_> even in text mod
<bajk-tragbar_> james147: how do I install grub?
<bajk-tragbar_> grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<bajk-tragbar_> ah, right :D
<james147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<james147> ^^ you need --root-directory=/path/to/mount  to install it with taht drive
<lumos> Is there no way I can recover all my deleted/missing stuff? D:
<Randy_T_> when i install grub2 to usb i do: grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/usb/mount/path /dev/sdx
<bajk-tragbar_> Randy_T_: what is that nofloppy option for?
<bajk-tragbar_> lumos: what stuff is gone?
<bajk-tragbar_> ah okay
<bajk-tragbar_> makes sense, since i dont have a floppy drive
<bajk-tragbar_> what the... WT... :O
<bajk-tragbar_> i knew SSDs are quick
<bajk-tragbar_> but
<lumos> bajk-tragbar_, my sister is off my laptop now
<bajk-tragbar_> my gosh
<FloodBotK3> bajk-tragbar_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> lumos: what happened?
<Randy_T_> yea. i'd think sdds woudl be much faster for booting. and mabye some apps would open faster. but they r expensive and have limited amount of writes.
<Daskreech> Randy_T_: HDDs have a limited amount of drop kicks in them too :)
<lumos> Daskreech, my sister was using my laptop but i kicked her off
<lumos> Daskreech, she is just going to have a clean start :)
<Randy_T_> i'd like to get one just for boot files but. kubuntu has updates almost every other day.
<Daskreech> Randy_T_: you are aware you don't have to update  that often?
<geras1m> hi
<bajk-tragbar_> I knew that SSDs were quick.. but from pressing Enter at GRUB to select the system to the log in screen takes less than a SECOND
<Daskreech> hi
<geras1m> any recommendations on irc client on ubuntu ? we've recently moved all of office computers to ubuntu and since we use irc a lot.. you get the point..
<bajk-tragbar_> geras1m: for kubuntu quassel or konversation
<bajk-tragbar_> (but there may be plenty others and better ones^^)
<bajk-tragbar_> I think konversation is the official kde irc client
<geras1m> yea i'm trying it out as we speak
<geras1m> long time ago i've used xchat on a home computer but not sure others will adapt to it.. thanks
<Daskreech> geras1m: Konversation is nice once you don't have heavy scripting needs
<TheBobber> Hi. How do I recover a damaged dvd or scan a dvd for errors under kubuntu?
<francisco_> hi, how to back to kde default?
<jonah> hi guys, i wondered if anyone could please help. I have a NAS and I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 but I can only transfer files at 1.5mb/s speed, never seem to get any faster than that. is there something in kubuntu that needs setting or changing for faster transfer speeds - i think it uses samba. thanks for help....
<francisco_> hi, how to back to kde default?
<rethus> on 10.10 kubuntu i have no microphone shown in the pvumeter-panel
<rethus> how can i activate it.
<dmatt> jonah: what connection to NAS do you use?
<jonah> dmatt: well I'm going through wireless router. so the nas is connected via ether net to router and then my laptop/pc connects wirelessly to the router to get access to nas
<jonah> dmatt: i did a broadband online speed test and i get over 8mbps so my broadband to router connection is awesome but why can't i get good transfer speeds from nas to pc through router?
<dmatt> jonah: wifi is limiting your transfer speed, i have the similar situation here with speed over cable 5 times better
<jonah> dmatt: really? but i thought wifi could do 54mbps speed? isn't that what most wifi cards run at?
<jonah> dmatt: 1.5mbps seems very very low even for wifi?
<dmatt> jonah: that is theoretical maximum, you might get lower connection speed and jamming with other wifi or users nearby
<jonah> dmatt: is there any way to optimise it a little higher? also is cat5e the right ethernet cable to use from nas to router?
<markit> hi, I've upgraded to 4.6, but I put username/password, screen flashes briefly, and I'm back to login. I've checked and I have kubuntu-desktop and also dbus running, any clue?
<dmatt> cat5e is ok
<markit> (btw, I had the 4.6 rc before, and worked fine)
<Daskreech> markit: check your ~/.xsession-errors file?
<markit> I was looking at kdm.log, let me see
<dmatt> jonah: maybe there is a way to optimise it over wifi, but i did not find it, I think the problem lies in router
<markit> Daskreech: no errors there during the login test (tail -f)
<Daskreech> markit: what happens if you login failsafe and run kdeinit4
<Daskreech> ?
<markit> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/3663/
<markit> Daskreech: let me try (for failsafe, esc during boot?)
<Daskreech> markit: no from KDM choose a failsafe session
<markit> Daskreech: I'm back to login again :(
<Daskreech> after running kdeinit4 ?
<markit> mmm maybe I misinterpreted your instructions
<Daskreech> maco: ping. have some time for a DBus error? I'm running out the door
<markit> I'm at the graphical login, I selecf "fail safe" and enter username and password
<Daskreech> markit: that should give you terminal
<markit> then I've the screen flash for a microsecond and I'm at login screen again
<Daskreech> markit: Hmm do you know how to get a tty terminal?
<markit> Daskreech: no, btw I'm at the terminal with ctrl+alt+f1, but not through failsafe
<Daskreech> markit: ok that's at the tty terminal :)
<markit> yes, tells display is not found
<Daskreech> markit: do you have KDM running?
<markit> kdeinit4 aborting: $DISPLAY is not set
<markit> yes
<markit> in f7console I've the graphical login
<Daskreech> markit: ok type this sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Daskreech> that should close X
<Daskreech> then type X& on tty1 (alt+ctrl+F1)
<Daskreech> That will start Pure X
<Daskreech> You'll see a lot of text go by
<markit> service kdm status says stop/waiting
<markit> but the $DISPLAY error still is there
<markit> oh, let me read your last instructions
<markit> X& gives me a copletely black screen, no cursor or whatever
<Daskreech> markit: correct
<Daskreech> markit: back on tty1 type this
<Daskreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Daskreech> notice the colon
<markit> done
<Daskreech> markit: type kdeinit4
<markit> one long message and a "building ssyscoca4 running"
<markit> then $ again
<markit> reboot and try login again?
<Daskreech> markit: go to alt+ctrl+F7
<markit> black screen there
<Daskreech> markit: hmm
<Daskreech> type xterm& on alt+ctrl+F1
<Daskreech> markit: Does it turn up on alt+ctrl+F7 ?
<markit> no
<markit> maybe in f8
<Daskreech> Maybe
<markit> (black screen like with f7, but with xterm open)
<Daskreech> that's F8 ?
<markit> alt+ctrl+f8
<Daskreech> Ok mousing over xterm activates it?
<Daskreech> i.e. you can type commands in it?
<markit> no, seems like I've no cursor
<markit> (mouse cursor is absent)
<Daskreech> markit: Ha :) not sure how that happened. Ok jump back to tty1 and type kwin&
<Daskreech> that should give you alt+tab and so on
<markit> ehm, f7 or f8 black
<markit> since 4.6rc worked fine, isn't possible that I'm missing some necessary packages? I've kde.-desktop, but maybe some other is missing
<markit> btw, I'd better reboot the netbook I think
<markit> seems that kdemain does not find DBUS session (see my previous pastebin)
<markit> has hal been removed or something odd in packaging?
<Daskreech> markit: Don't think so
<Daskreech> markit: Yes i saw the dbus error
<markit> Daskreech: I've rebooeted, aptitude -f install, removed a ton of xpackages, but I've no solved the problems
<markit> I've created a new user, same problem
<Daskreech> markit: apt-get install kubutu-desktop
<markit> already there
<markit> (I use aptitude...)
<markit> I've also tried dpkg-reconfigure
<markit> or reinstall
<markit> in any case is a sort of metapackage, so if dependencies are there, reinstalling it makes no difference
<markit> (I've kubuntu-desktop v.1.205)
<Daskreech> markit: I know
<Daskreech> Jsut checking if something brokw
<Daskreech> what does qdbus say?
<markit> ehm, I'm rebooting again, wait some seconds
<markit> (I ssh in teh netbook, does qdbus run from ssh be ok?)
<markit> from ssh: Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<Daskreech> markit: Should
<Daskreech> dbus as I understand it shouldn't rely on x
<Daskreech> markit: I guess dbus-launch by itself works?
<markit> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-jyvwOntDda,guid=e517c58392469960301789040000028b
<markit> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=1744
<markit> $
<Daskreech> markit: what does qdbus say now?
<markit> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<Daskreech> Hmm
<markit> I'm running in ssh, remember
<markit> I could try from ctrl+alt+f1
<Daskreech> I think qdbus just hasn't been started
<markit> (same error from F1)
<Daskreech> markit: Sorry I have to go. Perhaps you can ask in #kde ?
<markit> Daskreech: thanks a LOT for your time, I will try but seems a kubuntu problem
<Daskreech> yeah seems like some package is having issues.
<Daskreech> try this from alt+ctrl+F1
<Daskreech> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && X& ; export DISPLAY=:0.0 && sleep 3 && (xterm& ; kwin&)&
<markit> syntax error near the symbol ;
<veluxes> hi im trying to install openjdk6 via get and remove software but it says subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2 ...what do i have to do to fix this?
<markit> Daskreech: aptitude reinstall plasma-netbook did the trick
<Daskreech> markit: serious ? :(
<markit> and switching from failsafe to normal plasmsomething
<Daskreech> OH wait it's a netbook!
<markit> Daskreech: yes, even if I was NOT using plasma-netbook
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> did you hve plasma-desktop ?
<markit> I had installed, but not used
<markit> (at least, not my user )
<Daskreech> markit: What were you using then?
<markit> 4.6 seems removed and was trying to use anyway
<markit> I use "normal" kde desktop
<Daskreech> that's plasma-desktop
<veluxes> when i type sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk i get http://paste.kde.org/3667/ and apt-get -f install wont work either
<markit> Daskreech: ah, not plasma netbook...
<markit> so that package was removed sigh
<Daskreech> right
<Daskreech> does it work now though?
<Daskreech> veluxes: try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless ?
<markit> yes, except from mouse, that seems seriously broken, but probably because of all that xorg remove
<Daskreech> markit: you removed xorg?
<Daskreech>  I did that once
<Daskreech> took out drivers for all the stuff I wouldn't need
<Daskreech> (Why does it still ship with trident drivers?)
<markit> lol
<Daskreech> anyway that broke slowly over a few weeks till I installed everything back
<Daskreech> then it went back to peachy
<markit> aptitude -f install removed some xorg related packages, but the essential are still there
<markit> wondering why mouse seems so sluggysh...
<markit> it jumps around when I move
<veluxes> returns subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2...same as in the get/remove window
<markit> works fine now
<Daskreech> that is non sluggish?
<markit> Daskreech: no, now fast as normal, maybe netbook was overheating
<markit> or something strange... too strange to try to figure out
<markit> let's see tomorrow
<markit> I've wasted a LOT of time with this issue and I'm tired of troubles, lol
<Daskreech> markit: I've hit that before
<markit> Daskreech: thanks again for your suggestions and help
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> Get some rest
<markit> the funny thing is that I upgraded to 4.6 before shutdown, and the day after I was talking with someone about software
<markit> and I wanted to show him how cool is kde and GNU/Linux
<markit> (he is an apple-addicted)
<markit> and was unable to login
<markit> is so rare that I have to show GNU/Linux to someone ...
<markit> and in one of these rare occasions, was broken
<markit> I told him I changed the paswrod and I don't remember it, but...
<Daughain> Anyone here work with android under 10.10?
<Daskreech> markit: :-( yeah part of the fun of Linux means that things won't be perfect
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, am here
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: Hello. Haveyou installed any applications in Ubuntu?
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: ok open the Ubuntu App Center
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech,  yes i had install xchat and also i update it from Internet after installation finish.
<Daskreech> ok the same way you installed kchat
<Daskreech> install KDE
<Walzmyn> will KDE 4.6 be coming to Kubuntu 10.04?
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech,  i open Synaptic Package Manager  and found KDE Desktop Environment
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: You searched for it?
<evilmole> make sure it says "kubuntu-desktop"
<evilmole> search for kubuntu
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: search for kubuntu-desktop
<evilmole> not kde
<veluxes> i cant even remove openjdk-6-doc
<Daskreech> That will setup a subset instead of everything that KDE has
<veluxes> which i have for some reason..
<evilmole> you must have installed -restricted-extras
<FarhanBuriro> found kubuntu-default-settings
<FarhanBuriro> Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<evilmole> veluxes: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evilmole> (i think)
<veluxes> but dont i need this package? or should i uninstall and then reinstall it?
<evilmole> i dunno
<evilmole> why are you trying to remove or uninstall it
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, i found kubuntu-default-settings
<FarhanBuriro> Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: Hmm no kubuntu-desktop is what you are looking for
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, then what to install first KDE or Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: Just Kubuntu. It will get a small portion of KDE
<Daskreech> Ideally just what you need
<Daskreech>  KDE is huge
<veluxes> i cant install it...and i didnt have it...http://paste.kde.org/3670/
<veluxes> im actually trying to install openjdk and jre..
<BajK_> where do I see how big a ramdrive in ram currently is? I have in KInfocenter Applicatiomn data (42%), hard drive buffer (11%) and hard drive cache (37%) and free (8%) but where is the ramdrive itself?
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: There is a faster (geekier) way :)
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, i search kubuntu and found too many packages should i install of them?
<Daskreech> BajK_: Where is it mounted?
<BajK_> Daskreech: /
<BajK_> h
<BajK_> eh
<BajK_> no :D
<FloodBotK3> BajK_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: search for kubuntu-desktop
<BajK_> the ramdrive is /tmp
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: or just look for it in your list
<Daskreech> du -sh /tmp
<Daskreech> or mount
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, found 4 items with kubuntu-desktop
<BajK_> Daskreech: thx
<BajK_> hm sad that the kinfocenter doesnt show this directly
<evilmole> heh
#kubuntu 2011-01-30
<Tm_T> BajK_: it does, on hard disk part
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: install anyone
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, ok its downloading 245 package files
<BajK_> Tm_T: ah kay
<BajK_> Tm_T: but not in the ram section though
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: sounds about right
<Daskreech> evilmole: Help FarhanBuriro I gotta go
<Daskreech> BajK_: Bye!
<evilmole> lol k
<Tm_T> BajK_: it can't, and that's only a good thing I'd say
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, bye
<evilmole> FarhanBuriro: i can try to help if u have any questions
<evilmole> basically you are installing KDE now...
<Daskreech> FarhanBuriro: This is a generally quiet but quite helpful room if you want to ask any Linux questions
<BajK_> Daskreech: bye^^
<Daskreech> Later!
<evilmole> when you reboot now before you log in you will have the option to select whcih environment to load
<evilmole> chose KDE and your life will be great
<Daskreech> evilmole: should be able to just log out and back in again
<evilmole> yeah... reboot method is more fool proof
<evilmole> lol
<FarhanBuriro> Daskreech, i am sure now i have come on right place for help
<BajK_> Tm_T: it doesnt show the ramdrive in the hard disk part, just the individual partitions of both hard disks and where they are mounted as well as the picture card reader and dvd burner
<veluxes> hm i cant install kubuntu-resrticted-extras...what do i do now?
<veluxes> hm i cant install kubuntu-resrticted-extras...what do i do now?
<evilmole> veluxes: i saw your post... shouldn't have quit
<evilmole> can you type
<Tm_T> BajK_: that's the thing, ramdisk/ramdrive should be just a mounted partition?
<BajK_> o.O thoughts of a linux guy..^^
<evilmole> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<tsimpson> BajK_: are you sure you mounted /tmp as a ramdrive?
<BajK_> tsimpson: yes
<BajK_> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw, nosuid, nodev, noatime, mode=1777)
<veluxes> its the same error...i also tried sudo apt get -f install but it wont work i allways get dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<evilmole> veluxes: umm... have you done a apt-get update recently?
<evilmole> also you can try this: sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jre
<veluxes> just tried to update and i get that error again
<tsimpson> BajK_: looks like KInfoCenter only lists partitions (not mounts)
<veluxes> i dont have aptitude and cant install it...
<evilmole> veluxes: do u have this installed openjdk-6-jdk
<evilmole> possible sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jdk
<veluxes> no i dont have it..
<evilmole> can you install that?
<evilmole> possible sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<veluxes> no same error...
<evilmole> try it with aptitude?
<evilmole> i can see that -jdk and -jre conflic with each other
<evilmole> sudo apt-get remove openjdk-*
<evilmole> that might help you start from scratrch
<veluxes> no it wont install or remove anything because of this...
<evilmole> lol
<stalcup> 4
<evilmole> and u tried sudo apt-get install -f
<evilmole> u can also try this command sudo aptitude why-not openjdk-6-jre
<evilmole> not that i've used it.. but might give u a more comprehensible output
<stalcup> sudo dpkg -if /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename
<stalcup> 2
<trialsman> hello
<progre55> hi guys. Using kubuntu 10.10, and every time after I run vmware workstation (win xp) my alt key stops working on my host.. even after I shut vmware down.. any suggestions, please?
<evilmole> does dmesg spit anything out when you tap the key?
<progre55> hmm.. let me see
<veluxes> i did the dpkg -f ....openjdk-6-doc and it gives me a package discription but still cant un/install something..
<progre55> evilmole: nope.. but apparently the alt key itself works (for instance when backspacing holding alt) but some combinations like "alt+tab" or "alt+f4" dont work..
<evilmole> does ctrl+escape do something?
<progre55> ctrl+escape opens the task manager..
<evilmole> umm, i'm wondering if vmware is crashed out in the background
<evilmole> are you sure it's gone from the process list?
<progre55> let me check
<progre55> oh, apparently not..
<evilmole> veluxes... just need to figure out what pacakge to remove... not sure how yet...  maybe some more expert can help
<progre55> these are the processes left after I've shut down vmware http://pastie.org/1510382
<evilmole> i'm not sure the key combo to release keys from vmware back to kde
<evilmole> what is that?
<evilmole> did u try using vmware and releasing keys while it's running and trying alt+tab
<progre55> the key combo is ctrl+alt
<progre55> let me start vmware again, and try releasing the keys..
<progre55> nope.. alt+tab works in the guest machine, but not on kde..
<evilmole> lol
<evilmole> umm
<evilmole> sounds like a vmware oddity
<evilmole> did u try using qemu and see if u have same problem?
<progre55> well, apparently I'm not the only one having this problem ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843410
<progre55> let me try reading some posts and googling )
<evilmole> yeah definitely sounds like vmware is being mean for sure
<evilmole> echo "give me back my keyboard" > /proc/vmware/input
<progre55> and will it? ))
<progre55> well, "setxkbmap" seems to have returned my alt key back )
<progre55> and finally alt+tab works =)
<Bloodhawk> I've been having trouble with my sound controls for a couple of days now; when I turn down the master channel to 0%, media continues to produce sound. Muting works fine, but it's causing issues with volume levels, acting as if the master channel is an amplifier beyond normal volumes. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<mjobin> anyone playing kpat/spider at hardest difficulty ?
<Bloodhawk> I've been having trouble with my sound controls for a couple of days now; when I turn down the master channel to 0%, media continues to produce sound. Muting works fine, but it's causing issues with volume levels, acting as if the master channel is an amplifier beyond normal volumes. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<evilmole> Bloodhawk: what are you using for your volume controls?
<Bloodhawk> evilmole: sorry, my ISP decided to drop the ball tonight, whole house has been having issues, did my post go through?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in setting up background for grub menu.
<evilmole> no i missed it
<Bloodhawk> evilmole: HDA NVidia is what appears at the top of the window.
<evilmole> yeah
<evilmole> but how are you changing sound... from within kde?
<Daughain> Anyone install android sdk under 10.10?
<chessclub> can someone help me configure my box to connect to my wireless network.... for some reason it wont connect and it doesnt give me any errors
<chessclub> oh i am an idiot
<chessclub> fixed it
<bigbrovar> Morning folks
<tdn> I have just installed Kubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. For some reason wifi does not wokr. I cannot even see knetworkmanager. This has worked out of the box as long as I can remember, but for some reason does not in 10.10.
<tdn> How do I make wifi work?
<yofel> tdn: maverick uses the network management plasma widget, check in the systray settings if it's enabled
<tdn> yofel, there is nothing in the systray about network.
<tdn> yofel, what to look for?
<yofel> there should be under display -> extra items -> networkmanagement (is plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed?)
<yofel> or network-manager-kde ?
<tdn> yofel, I had to manually add the widget. Now it is there. I will check if it works.
<tdn> yofel, it seems to be working. However, I added the widget myself. So it is not in systray. Just in the panel. I cannot drag it into systray. How do I fix this?
<yofel> you need to add it there from the systray settings
<tdn> yofel, ok. That gave me two.
<yofel> remove the other one then, should leave the one in the systray enabled
<tdn> Thanks.
<CuBe0wL> hi all! I'm considering migrating my work laptop from debian to kubuntu, though I have a few questions
<CuBe0wL> 1: for work purposes, shall I install maverick or natty?
<tdn> Appearently 10.10 uses the nouveau driver. This driver makes my laptop very hot. How do I fix this?
<tdn> CuBe0wL, depends on what your work is.
<CuBe0wL> I know natty is still in development, but I use testing as debian anyway, so I'm ok with some small instability
<tdn> CuBe0wL, if stability is important I would say go with lucid. It is LTS.
<tdn> CuBe0wL, debian testing is much much more stable than ubuntu.
<CuBe0wL> tdn, medical research, mostly it'd be lots of reading of pdf and use of libreoffice
<yofel> tdn: run jockey-kde and install the nvidia driver
<CuBe0wL> also: can I somehow turn off sudo? dunno why, but I just used to "su"
<tdn> yofel, which one? There are two?
<yofel> CuBe0wL: while kubuntu natty runs rather fine on my notebook, there is not guarantee that it won't break horribly at any point, natty is more like debian unstable with a bit experimental
<yofel> tdn: the one where it says recommended
<CuBe0wL> yofel, so I should go with maverick, with 4.6 backports
<tdn> yofel, ok. I will try that.
<CuBe0wL> my reason for migration is KDE4 4.6 btw.
<yofel> CuBe0wL: there is no root password by default for security reasons, while it's not recommended, you can use 'sudo passwd' to set a root password
<yofel> CuBe0wL: maverick with 4.6 would probably be better
<CuBe0wL> but there's a root user, right?
<yofel> you can always upgrade to natty if you want from there
<yofel> CuBe0wL: there is, but passwordless by default, thus disabled
<CuBe0wL> so after all, if I set sudo passwd, I'll be allowed to log in as root as usual, right?
<yofel> sure, su will work then
<CuBe0wL> excellent (in Mr. Burns voice)
<yofel> :D
<CuBe0wL> ok, one final question: is kubuntu free from pulseaudio? I've only heard bad things about it, and when I tried it myself, I wasn't contented with it either (though the concept is nice)
<yofel> no, maverick uses pulseaudio by default - you can deinstall it, phonon will use alsa then
<CuBe0wL> purge pulseaudio-* the way it is then
<CuBe0wL> aptitude purge hehe
<CuBe0wL> the chill always goes down my spine when I type in that
<CuBe0wL> sometimes that does some major wtf :D
<yofel> that will require 'sudo apt-get install aptitude' first... (uses too much cd space... *sigh*)
<CuBe0wL> no aptitude by default? odd, iirc that's the recommended now since years in debian
<CuBe0wL> after dselect went obsolete
<CuBe0wL> I think it's a shame that these are the most "up to date" packages that debian can offer of KDE4: http://qt-kde.debian.net/debian/
<yofel> in *debian* yes, but in ubuntu: we already have apt-get, no point in having 2 apps that do the same thing by default
<CuBe0wL> yofel, aptitude is more robust, and has better dependency problem solving tools. but I see your point too.
<CuBe0wL> anyway, thx for the infos, I think kubuntu will have a new user soon
<yofel> they were talking about 4.6 in #debian-qt-kde a while go, but I didn't keep track of the discussion
<yofel> sure, aptitude tfw!
<yofel> ...
<yofel> *ftw!
<CuBe0wL> tfw is apropriate sometimes too ;)
<CuBe0wL> or the other way around, wtf ;)
<yofel> well, true
<CuBe0wL> yofel, sure, but updating to 4.6 is crucial for me (it has strigy database save/restore) and I badly need that for my researches
<CuBe0wL> I can't wait for debian for weeks :(
<CuBe0wL> it's just soooo comfy that I can label and rate any articles I read
<CuBe0wL> and with strigi database save/restore, I can move that to other computers
<CuBe0wL> that means I can use my database on my desktop at work, save it to a pendrive, and easily restore that on my laptop
<CuBe0wL> that way I can work at home too
<yofel> hm, haven't tried to test that yet here
<CuBe0wL> I'll see anyway ;)
<CuBe0wL> ok, thx for the infos, bye now!
<tdn> yofel, that seems to work. However, I have two problems: 1) I cannot get picture on my external monitor. 2) Bootup is not very pretty. (#2 is not that important, but #1 is a big problem)
<yofel> tdn: try nvidia-settings from the menu (or alt+f2 nvidia-settings) and look if you can set it up there
<tdn> yofel, I think I need disper to make it happen more automatically (keyboard shortcut).
<tdn> yofel, but disper is not present for apt-get appearantly.
<tdn> yofel, I can do it manually from nvidia-settings, however, it is impossible to do when the laptop is docked and closed.
<tdn> yofel, why can't it auto detect if a monitor is connected?
<yofel> no idea, I rarely use 2 monitors, sorry
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> I have just reinstalled Kubuntu 10.10. I restored my entire homedir from backup, so this includes .kde. I expected that my settings would still work. However, keyboard shortcuts and other stuff does not work. How do I fix this?
<tdn> For example shortcuts for Konsole does not work.
<t3rminat0r_> hey guys I need some help
<t3rminat0r_> I downloaded git
<t3rminat0r_> I decompressed the archive
<t3rminat0r_> but there were only binary there
<t3rminat0r_> should I just put it under my path?
<t3rminat0r_> (no configuration a priori?)
<gr8m8> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 5660 kB, installed size 11684 kB
<gr8m8> where did you get it from?
<david__> I put the evolution in Spanish in kde but not to download packages, I come from gnome and was always in Spanish, I can help
<david__> :(
<david__> or in another language
<Syria> I am running ubuntu 10
<Syria> I am running ubuntu 10.10 with gnome environment, how can I install the latest version of kde please?
<david__> i install kubuntu 10.10
<Daughain> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daughain> I think.
<EyesisMine> For what?
<Daughain> KDE
<Syria> Daughain:  But this will not install the latest version right?
<EyesisMine> Uh
<EyesisMine> To update don't you just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Daughain> Oh, sorry......Misread.
<Daughain> He;s running gnome.
<EyesisMine> Oh
<EyesisMine> He wants to switch from gnome to kde?
<Daughain> Actualy, I dont know what ver of KDE it installs, Syria.
<Daughain> I have both.
<Syria> I see.
<gr8m8> the latest is in a ppa
<gr8m8> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Daughain> And gnome has saved my ass on a few occasions. =)
<Syria> EyesisMine:  Yeah, I want to try using the latest version of KDE.
<gr8m8> or see kubuntu.org
<EyesisMine> Hmm
<EyesisMine> I think you have to goto a Ctrl+Alt+F1 screen
<EyesisMine> THEN sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop
<EyesisMine> desktop*
<david__> I put the evolution in Spanish in kde but not to download packages, I come from gnome and was always in Spanish, I can help
<david__> or in another language
<EyesisMine> I'm never sure, I only just started to use Kubuntu this week
<Daughain> I just run whats stable.
<EyesisMine> LOL, stable
<Daughain> Yes, stable.
<Daughain> Least on my sys it is. :P
<EyesisMine> Ha, I NEVER run stable
<EyesisMine> Compiling the 2.6.38 kernel as I chat
<david__> like me
<david__> was tired of the gnome
<Daughain> I have enough hardware issues I need to keep the software as stable as I can. :P
<Daughain> :P:
<Daughain> LOL, even
<SopoLesRa> test
<_d4vid> hello people .
<_d4vid> my kde-plasma crash at logout or restart etc .. here http://paste.kde.org/3703/
<_d4vid> howto fix that? :/
<_d4vid> <use kde 4.6 installed from backports.
<bewoi> hello
<bewoi> Can anybody please tell me how to configure my LAN to autoconnect on startup (yes, i did check the respective box but it won't work anyway)?
<notgary> Hey there, I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me. I Ubuntu, I can plug in a USB wireless broadband dongle and immediately be asked what network provider I wish to use.
<notgary> IS this the case on Kubuntu, or do I have to configurei t myself?
<yofel> that's sadly not implemented in the kde network manager, you'll have to configure it yourself :/
<spectr> hello
<notgary> Yofel, thanks a lot :)
<cole> How do you failsafe boot into kubuntu?
<yofel> which release?
<BajK> is the new mail notifier widget coming with KDE itself or is it added by kubuntu developers?
<cole> maverick
<yofel> press the left shift key at the bios screen and hold it pressed until the grub menu comes up. Select recovery mode there
<cole> thanks
<cole> how do you set the default window manager?
<yofel> from systemsettings -> defaul applications
<amichair> will libreoffice be available in maverick repos?
<cole> how do you set the default window manager from the command line?
<EyesIsMine> b
<EyesIsMine> Oops, wrong windows
<EyesIsMine> window*
<ChessTeach> when I installed ubuntu, they never asked me for a password for root. The user they created for me as admin privilidges, how do I find out root's password?
<amichair> ChessTeach: I think in ubuntu, by default, root doesn't have a password - you cannot log in as root. Instead, it uses sudo for priviledge escalation.
<ChessTeach> ok
<ChessTeach> how do i take control of a folder from the command line?
<Snowhog> cole: What windows manager do you want to change to?
<yofel> which folder? (or rather: what do you want to do?)
<ChessTeach> var/www
<ChessTeach> i just recently installed a webserver, and i do not want to copy every file in there from the command line
<ChessTeach> root owns the folder
<james147> ChessTeach: checging the woner of that directory will break apache, or what ever webserrver you have
<james147> changing thw owner ^^
<ChessTeach> really
<ChessTeach> hmm
<ChessTeach> how can I move files in there then, without using the command line
<yofel> you could give the folder rwx permissions for everyone, if you're not too concerned about who can access it
<james147> ChessTeach: since it needs read/write permissions... best to add your self to the group that directory belongs to instead
<Snowhog> ChessTeach: Are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ChessTeach> ubuntu
<Snowhog> !#ubuntu | ChessTeach
<ubottu> ChessTeach: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<james147> yofel: ^^ better to add yourself to the group and give that the permissions
<yofel> or go james147 way, add yourself to the root group, and give the folder rwx permissions for the group
<ChessTeach> Snowhog: how did that help?
<yofel> james147: yep, probably better
<james147> (note the group "root"  but the group of that folder)
<james147> not the ^^
<ChessTeach> how do i do that.... i am still learning the command line
<yofel> right (it's owned by root:root here, that's why I assumed that)
<james147> ChessTeach: first do "ls -l /var | grep www" that should tell you the owner and group
<james147> yofel: if it? o , then "ls -l /var/www" and find out who owns the contents
<ChessTeach> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2011-01-29 17:06 www
<james147> yofel: its never a good idea to add yourself to the root group... better to change the group of the folder :p,
<ChessTeach> root owns the contents
<james147> ChessTeach: but who owns the contents? "ls -l /var/www"
<james147> hmm
<ChessTeach> root owns all the files
<james147> ChessTeach: what web server are you running?
<ChessTeach> apache2
<yofel> james147: well, usually the root group doesn't have more permissions by default than r-x, but you are right anyway
<Snowhog> ChessTeach: You can launch Nautilus 'as root' to do file management on root owned directories/files. From the console just type: gksudo nautilus
<james147> ChessTeach: hmm, i thourght apache had its own user/group for folders :p
<ChessTeach> Snowhog: good idea
<ChessTeach> james147: i don't know, it did all the work
<yofel> james147: it's usually www-data, but only for files it creates itself
<james147> ChessTeach: o well, first create a group "cat /etc/group" will tell you what groups you already have
<james147> ^^ see if there is one like "www" or "www-data"
<yofel> as long as the files are owned as root but are readable apache is happy
<james147> yofel: yeah, i assumed ubuntu set the folder premissions on /var/www, or at least thats what it did with me i think :S
<yofel> didn't here, I think it only does that if the folder doesn't already exist
<ChessTeach> james147: i already got it to work.... use nautilus
<ChessTeach> *used
<c2tarun> If i split yakuake screen in two halves, can anybody please tell me the keyboard shortcut for switching b/w these two halves
<james147> c2tarun: ctrl+shift+down  (look in the configure shorcuts window for all the others)
<c2tarun> james147: hey :) thanks
<lyric> hello, how start kde sessions without having to login?
<james147> lyric: ^^ umm, you need to login to the computer to have a session... what are you trying to do?
<lyric> yes, but I have only one user
<yofel> do you mean auto-login? You can set that somewhere in the kdm settings
<lyric> yes
<lyric> but I cant find where
<lyric> I did that once upon a time
<james147> lyric: system settings > login screen > conevence ... note that it is still loging in just not authenticating :)
<lyric> I cannot find the 'login screen'-item?
<Snowhog> lyric: What version of Kubuntu / KDE?
<lyric> is there an icon somewhere?
<lyric> 4.2.2
<james147> lyric: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/30/plasma-desktopoT5220.jpg << thats where it is on kde 4.6, it should be in the same place for 4.5, and might be called login manager for 4.4
<james147> lyric: no clue about 4.2... that really old now
<Snowhog> lyric: Press Alt+F2 and type: login screen
<james147> lyric: you should consider upgrading... the later versions have fixed ALLOT of bugs
<lyric> okay
<lyric> so I will do that
<lyric> thanks
<lyric> bye
<yofel> hm, 4.2.2 should actually be jaunty, that's EOL, you really should upgrade
<yofel> he's gone
<mu3en> under 4.6 with kdepim experimental, has anyone got gcal sync in korganizer?
<c2tarun> james147: can you please take a look at this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560273/
<james147> c2tarun: when running what exactly?
<yofel> that seems from update-grub o.O
<c2tarun> james147: I was trying to configure grub boot menu
<c2tarun> this error came update-grub
<james147> c2tarun: not sure sorry
<mu3en> anyone have working gcal sync with kdepim 4.6 (or 4.5 in fact)?
<mime1111> hello all. is there any way to safe my installed os with all files in a memory stick, and just run it with a simple plug?
<vanguard> mime1111: There is the creator for a Ubuntu USB Stick right in the start menu
<vanguard> mime1111: You can reserve some space there for your personal files as well.
<mime1111> thank you
<vanguard> mime1111: The computer you run it on has to support USB booting though
<mime1111> yeah
<vanguard> mime1111: "Startup Disk Creator" in "System"
<mime1111> thank you
<mime1111> cya
<james147> mime1111: you can copy the files to the stick (assuming it has enough space) edit /etc/fstab for the new location then install a boot loader... but thats not recomended, it will ware the disk out fairly quickly wiht all the read/writes an os needs to do... a better way is you create a livecd and install it to the stick (using what vanguard said)
<james147> !liveusb | mime1111
<ubottu> mime1111: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<james147> :S
<james147> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization might be helpful
<GeekMan> where do the podcasts in amarock get saved
<james147> GeekMan: probally, but i am not sure, in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<GeekMan> thanks
<morla_> Hi, a friend has a strange issue: Firefox loads all data *extremely* slow, while other browsers are normally fast. What could be the reason for this?
<rogerlays> with many adds?
<vanguard> morla_: Add-Ons can slow it down, maybe you have some toolsbars or so? Otherwise, if you have many, many tabs open, FF slows down. Chromium has more stamina in that.
<morla_> He doesnt't use add-ons, its bog-standard from kubuntu's apt sources. Also just one tab.
<vanguard> morla_: That is kinda stange. You could check out a system monitor to see how much power Firefox draws from the system
<vanguard> It it takes like 100% of the CPU and Gigs of RAM all the time, something is way off.
<morla_> It's not a firefox issue I think, rendering speed is not the problem; It's really a dog slow network connection (like waiting for an image to load takes ages). But other browsers using the same network are fast
<morla_> I tried a clean profile but no luck
<morla_> i havent looked at a system monitor yet.. good idea, maybe it's really a cpu thing, but I dont believe it, becausae scrolling and everything is fast
<vanguard> morla_: So the page rendering is slow?
<Peace-> :)
<morla_> vanguard: I don't think it's the rendering, it's the data loading
<ArunC> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have just installed kubuntu-desktop to have a feel of kde 4.6. I got KDM initially. After login, it shows me the gnome-panel and everything is gnome.
<morla_> vanguard: like, page skeleton shows up and then 10 minutes later the images are loaded
<vanguard> morla_: what happens when you download a file?
<ArunC> Do I need to do anything else apart from installing and choosing KDM as the login manager?
<vanguard> ArunC: You habe to select KDE as the session in the login screen
<vanguard> morla_: The page skeleton is not really a lot of data, just a couple KiB, the Pics are several hundred KiB. I have no idea at the moment.
<morla_> vanguard: downwload is slow... IIRC a high downstream speed is displayed, but it's slow non the less
<vanguard> morla_: It just does not make too much sense to me at the moment why it should load slow. You don't have any proxy enabled, right?
<ArunC> vanguard: Administration->Login Screen->Unlock doesn't work.
<ArunC> No idea why.
<vanguard> ArunC: When you are logging in after you start the computer, you can select KDE there
<morla_> vanguard: jep, thats why i think somwthing is wrong with the network. I'm clueless either. There is no proxy, just a normal router. All apps use the same network connection.... it makes no sense :(
<vanguard> ArunC: has nothing to do with the adminstration panel
<ArunC> OK. Let me try that. Thanks.
<vanguard> morla_: Hmm, do the images download slowly as well, or does it just take a lot of time until they begin to load?
<morla_> vanguard: I think they load slow. Not at that computer at the moment. I wonder if it could be a malware thing? Like a Firefox malware which makes everything go through a secret proxy?
<ezra-s> hello
<vanguard> morla_: It is not impossible, but I think that there should be a better explanation.
<vanguard> ezra-s: Hi :)
<morla_> vanguard: yes it sounds unlikely since the problem doesnt go awayy when using a new profile. Sigh. I'll feed google a bit more to see what I find. Thanks for your help :)
<vanguard> morla_: Maybe you can ask that question in a board like ubuntuusers or ubuntuforums
<ArunC> vanguard: I did a reboot and I chose KDE as the session. I was dropped into console (Ctr Alt F1). Had to do startx to get this X session.
<morla_> vanguard: I got it! Had to disable IPv6 :))
<GeekMan> is anyone here fimiliar with microsoft web access outlook
<GeekMan> when you try and change your password it asks for the domain i dont know what they mean by domain its for my college mail
<Snowhog> GeekMan: Ask your college's IT department, as they are responsible for the network.
<GeekMan> :) i am aware of this :) i wanted to know if you knew what domain its refering to
<GeekMan> server side ?
<GeekMan> but im almost abotu to ask
<Snowhog> GeekMan: It's impossible for us to know what domain your college setup.
<Snowhog> *set up.
<GeekMan> XD  of course you dont let me rephrase but i think you answered my question now (when outlook asks for a domain what is it asking for)
<GeekMan> the mail sever
<Snowhog> GeekMan: Does your college have a website for student use that has help on using Outlook Webmail?
<james147> GeekMan: probally the network domain your college belongs to (which you will need to ask them for)
<GeekMan> ill check im planning to go there but they send a letter telling you you have a collage email and all and this is the user name password adn to change your password asap so i try and it asks for the users domain
<GeekMan> they say if you need help to email the help email
<GeekMan> so i guess ill do thx
<GeekMan> ill ask them what network domain im on
<GeekMan> my volume wheel is really touchy and the way i fixed that was using gconfig with gnome but i dont use gnome anymore so what should i go to to adjust the volume wheels sensitivity
<james147> volume wheels?
<GeekMan> yeah
<james147> what are they?
<GeekMan> no
<Peace-> james147:  hi
<james147> hey Peace-
<GeekMan> where do i change the sensitivity for it cause its tooo sensitive you move it a tiny bit and wham the volumes blaring or it you turn it down and you can barly hear it
<james147> I do not know what you mean by volume wheels
 * GeekMan hits face
<GeekMan> (my face)
<GeekMan> the volume adjuster knob on my laptop
<GeekMan> it adjusts the volume of the sound i play from the notebook
<suslov> hi
<suslov> who from russia
<james147> !ru | suslov
<ubottu> suslov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<suslov> а тут чем плохо?)
<Peace-> !english | suslov
<ubottu> suslov: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Peace-> GeekMan: could you explain better?
<Peace-> GeekMan: you have a wheel on your laptop?
<Peace-> GeekMan: mouse?
<james147> Peace-: I think he means a hardware volume control
<Peace-> james147: guess hotkeys?
<Peace-> special keys?
<GeekMan> no its not keys its a potiometer (jog wheel it spins on a access)
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> i understood
<Peace-> i guess you have to select shortcuts
<GeekMan> THE VOLUME ADJUSTER LOL
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> set
<Peace-> GeekMan: systemsettings
<Peace-> GeekMan: shortcuts
<GeekMan> where from there
<Peace-> GeekMan: on kde button
<Peace-> GeekMan: there is a search
<Peace-> type systemsettings
<GeekMan> not what i mean
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> basically your hardware control is not set like volume controller
<GeekMan> isnt that how i set the key/hardware i want to use to control
<Peace-> so you have to set the shortcut
<GeekMan> im talking about changing the sensativity
<GeekMan> i can do it on gnome
<Peace-> then...
<GeekMan> under gconfig
<Peace-> systemsettings  input device
<Peace-> all stuff is on systemsettings
<Peace-> alwasy
<GeekMan> ill figure it out some how thanx for trying to help
<GeekMan> :)
<Peace-> GeekMan: i am setting english
<Peace-> wait a  moment
<Peace-> GeekMan: try this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopfl1635
<GeekMan> bro i have all my keys set right we are having communication issues it seems. the keys are to sensitve
<GeekMan> they arent even keys lol its a jog wheel
<GeekMan> but its cool
<GeekMan> if i dont find a way to turn the sensitivity down i will just set 2 keys insted of the wheel
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> wait
<GeekMan> look this is how i fixed it when i was using gnome hold on
<GeekMan> I have the exact same problem, and I stumbled across a solution while looking for something else..
<GeekMan> Open up gconf-editor, and go to apps > gnome-settings-daemon, and change volume_step as needed. Changing from 6 down to 4 seemed to work well for me.
<St0n3-C0l> I installed KDE 4.6 from ubuntu 10.10....but I can't seem to get GTK+ apps theming on Oxygen....despite me changing the theme in Application Appearance
<GeekMan> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004757
<Peace-> GeekMan: reading
<GeekMan> st03-c0l: where you using gnome before
<Peace-> St0n3-C0l: have ytou ion startup the script http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopor1635
<Peace-> ?
<St0n3-C0l> wait
<St0n3-C0l> nope
<St0n3-C0l> not there
<Peace-> GeekMan: have you tried to set the wheel of the mouse i know it's not the device ... but try maybe it could work
<Peace-> GeekMan: i have not a fast answer
<Peace-> St0n3-C0l: you have to install the package
<St0n3-C0l> brb installed kubuntu-default-settings package
<GeekMan> Peace: its cool ill ask a forum :) you help out stone-col
<GeekMan> bye bye
<FarhanBuriro> How can i check my current KDE version?
<Peace-> FarhanBuriro: open a kde application
<Peace-> FarhanBuriro: go on help menu
<james147> FarhanBuriro: any kde app > help > about kde
<Peace-> click on kde
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> james147: do you know a equivalent for gnome doemon stuff?
<Peace-> i didn't
<james147> Peace-: nop
<FarhanBuriro> its 4.4.5 how to upgrade to 4.6?
<Peace-> FarhanBuriro: 10.10?
<james147> FarhanBuriro: what version of kubuntu?
<FarhanBuriro> james147, how to check kubuntu version?
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<james147> FarhanBuriro: lsb_release -a
<Peace-> xD
<St0n3-C0l> Peace -: I installed kubnutu-default-settings, loaded the script manually from that folder
<St0n3-C0l> It's enabled
<St0n3-C0l> but still
<St0n3-C0l> not the same
<FloodBotK3> St0n3-C0l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james147> St0n3-C0l: do ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 exist?
<St0n3-C0l> yep
<james147> St0n3-C0l: can you pastebin their contents
<St0n3-C0l> Hang on
<St0n3-C0l> http://pastebin.com/bdMDFrwZ
<St0n3-C0l> gtkrc-2.0
<St0n3-C0l> http://pastebin.com/MDP36sHv -> .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<james147> St0n3-C0l: seems its set to use qtcurve rather then oxygen, try chaning it in system settings > application appearence > gtk styles
<St0n3-C0l> changed it to oxygen-molecule
<james147> St0n3-C0l: if that still does help, rename .gtkrc-2.0  and create a sym link in its place to the -kde4 one (ie "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 ~/.gtkrc-2.0")
<CuBeTop> hi all! I have a running debian testing right now. can I easily migrate my wholesystem to kubuntu by adding kubuntu repos, and do a full-upgrade from there?
<St0n3-C0l> will I have to logout james?
<CuBeTop> or I should go for a clean install from maverick DVD/cd
<yofel> CuBeTop: please do a clean install, we don't guarantee any binary compatibility between ubuntu and debian
<St0n3-C0l> That trick worked james. Thanks
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<CuBeTop> yofel, is there a netinstall style installer for kubuntu? also, can I do an "expert" install from gui/text? (I only need / )
<CuBeTop> oh, and can I install lilo instead grub? somehow grub just won't run on this laptop
<yofel> there is a netinstall disk *somewhere*, would need to look for it
<yofel> for an expert install use the alternate image, that uses the debian installed (no idea what the netinstall image uses)
<yofel> and we ship lilo in the archive, but don't ask me if it works
<yofel> CuBeTop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD should be the netinstall one
<CuBeTop> yofel, thx
<gruuu> Hello, can someone answer a question for me?
<james147> !ask | gruuu
<ubottu> gruuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gruuu> How do I create a shortcut that appears on all users' desktops?
<gruuu> I'm not new to linux, but I am new to kubuntu, so I'd be ok with a few commands.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> gruuu: locate kubuntu-default
<gruuu> Woah, nice. So I just have to place the shortcut in the corresponding folder that appears when I type 'locate kubuntu-default'?
<Peace-> gruuu: locate kglobalshortcuts
<Peace->  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc
<Peace-> bye
<rats__> 6
<tdn> How do I install KDE 4.6 in Kubuntu 10.10?
<james147> tdn: see the topic
<tdn> james147, ok. Thanks.
<tdn> james147, it does not say how to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<james147> tdn: yes it does :) in the "Software repo... guide" link
<sithlord48> tdn use the command :  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports or enable it in the software center
<tdn> sithlord48, thanks.
<sithlord48> np.
<tdn> I have added the repos. Run apt-get update. Now when I run aptitude dist-upgrade, I get a lot of dependency conflicts. Output from aptitude: http://paste.adora.dk/P1935.html   What to do? Should I just select Y?
<Snowhog> tdn: What version of KDE are you using now?
<tdn> Did any of you upgrade to KDE 4.6? What do you think of it? Is it stable?
<yofel> tdn: that looks fine, remove those
<tdn> Snowhog, 4.5.1, default with kubuntu 10.10.
<tdn> yofel, thanks.
<kurumin> alguem do rio de janeiro
<kurumin> brazil
<kurumin> brazil guest
<Snowhog> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tdn> yofel, do you use 4.6?
<yofel> yes, in natty
<Snowhog> tdn: Upgraded to 4.6 yesterday, here on Maverick.
<carael> hi
<carael> so ;any ppl in there
<tdn> Snowhog, ok. So what do you think of it?
<mmauder> is anybody else having trouble connecting to icq using kopete 1.0.80?
<tdn> Snowhog, has it become faster, prettier, more stable, etc.?
<Snowhog> tdn: I've noticed some (very minor) 'niggles', but nothing I would/am concerned about.
<tdn> After installing Kubuntu 10.10 my NFS mounts does not work anymore. I just get "mount.nfs: Connection timed out" when trying to mount them. How do I fix this?
<tdn> Snowhog, ok.
<rob0917> Does kubuntu have it's own forums or do I need to use ubuntu's ?
<Snowhog> tdn: I'd say, that for me, on my laptop, I'd rate 4.6.00 'just a tad' below 4.5.6. But 4.5.6 was mature, and 4.6.00 is recently released. It will improve with time like fine wine and good cheese. :)
<Snowhog> rob0917: Go to www.kubuntuforums.net
<rob0917> Snowhog: thanks
<Snowhog> tdn: NFS. Check that you still have nfs-common installed.
<ChessTeach> I am using Ubuntu, and when I resize a window I noticed that the area that my mouse has to drag it is very small. Is there a way to lower the needed accuracy? I hope this makes sense
<james147> ChessTeach: if you using ubuntu then ask in #ubuntu
<ChessTeach> :-) ok
<ChessTeach> i thought they combined the two distros into this channel
<james147> ChessTeach: ^^ if anything they would combine to #ubuntu
<james147> though that isent going to happen anytime soon
<St0n3-C0l> I am not able to see Klipper in Taskbar...even though it's running...
<St0n3-C0l> Any help ?
<james147> St0n3-C0l: how do you know its running?
<St0n3-C0l> james147: I ran it in Konsole to check if there are any errors...or not
<St0n3-C0l> But it's saying that it's already running.
<james147> St0n3-C0l: try killing it and restarting it
<St0n3-C0l> yea works
<platius> my 1st try at using kde.  What are the desk protector looking windows called and how do you restore one to the desktop?
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks :)
<james147> platius: not sure what you mean by that
<platius> when I installed kde 4.6 there was a n empty transparent window that a panel appeared on the righside of the window with a wrench, etc. I deleted it and would like to restore it.
<platius> Plasma window?
<Snowhog> platius: That's the Folder View widget.
<james147> platius: the folder view widget? right click the desktop > add widgets > find and drag it to the desktop
<james147> platius: make sure you unlock the widgets first
<BluesKaj> Hi folks , I've forgotten the method to adjust the MENU and TOOLBAR fonts in kate as root ..for some reason it's not taking the settings set in system settings/application appearance
<platius> james147; Thank you
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Have you logged out/in after the changes?
<james147> BluesKaj: kdesudo systemsettings  << anything editied there will be saved and used by root
<BluesKaj> yes, Snowhog
<james147> Snowhog: that 'shouldnt' be needed
<BluesKaj> ahh, that's it james147 , now I recall ...memory is not up par lately
<BluesKaj> ok done , that worked , thx james147 :)
<AciD> hi
<AciD> since I upgraded to version 4.6, my top taskbar (which is set to auto hide) won't hide anymore. Is there any workaround ? What's the taskbar process name so I can reload it (the old "dcop kicker kicker restart" trick is deprecated it seems)
<james147> AciD: the panels are now part of plasma, (as is the rest of the desktop)
<james147> AciD: "kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 1 && plasma-desktop" will restart it
<AciD> thx
<AciD> I was googling for that :)
<james147> AciD: if that dosent help create a new user and see if they have the same problem
<tdn> Snowhog, nfs-common is already the newest version.
<tdn> Snowhog, but I'll give you that it seems that nfs-common is not installed.
<AciD> hm, that made plasma-desktop crash
<james147> AciD: if it dosent comback then jsut relaunch it
<Snowhog> tdn: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nfs-common
<AciD> james147: that corrected the problem, thank you again !
<tdn> Snowhog, I will do that. I noticed that /etc/init.d/nfs-common does not exist. Does it on your system?
<tdn> Snowhog, reinstalled nfs-common. Still the same. Mount times out.
<user567> hi
<Snowhog> tdn: I don't have any nfs devices.
<tdn> Snowhog, ok.
<Snowhog> tdn: Two things to try. In a console, type: sudo mount -a   If that doesn't do it, then reboot and see.
<tdn> Snowhog, any idea how I can debug this?
<tdn> Snowhog, just did. Did not help.
<Snowhog> tdn: How are the nfs devices connected to your PC?
<tdn> Snowhog, ethernet
<tdn> Snowhog, nothing has been changed on the server.
<Snowhog> Are they 'seen' in Dolphin?
<tdn> Snowhog, what do you mean?
<Snowhog> tdn: If you launch Dolphin, are they listed in Places?
<tdn> Snowhog, oh. Yeah. They are in Places. I normally just disable Places and Filters.
 * BluesKaj vows to stay away from 11.04 til it's officially released ...got my system flumoxed by the new X 1.10 stack , it took out too many essential xorg files , and made the system unbootable
<tdn> Snowhog, however, nothing happens when I click them in dolphin.
<Snowhog> tdn: Can you right-click on them and look at Properies?
<Snowhog> *Properties
<tdn> Snowhog, nope. Only "add new entry" or "hide"
<_dreamy> why is my sound and image quality impressivly better, in ubuntu (or kubuntu) 10.10 comparing to debian 5.0? anyone helping ?
<james147> _dreamy: what version of kde does it have?
<tdn> _dreamy, well, it is much newer.. Maybe something has been optimized?
<_dreamy> well.. its got kde 4 ..
<james147> 4.what?
<tdn> _dreamy, there is a huge difference between e.g. 4.0 and 4.6.
<_dreamy> kde 4-- something.. the standard that somes with kubuntu 10.10
<tdn> _dreamy, the points are important. Everything before 4.3 sucked ass.
<james147> _dreamy: can you check... any kde app > help > about kde
<_dreamy> but those things are related to the drivers :S ?
<Snowhog> tdn: Are you familiar with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<tdn> Snowhog, no. Will take a read.
<tdn> Snowhog, however, I have used NFS for ~10 years.
<Snowhog> tdn: Well, you know what they say: 'Familiarity breeds complacency.' ;)
<_dreamy> tdn: that what i was tryng to guess.. it could have new OSS drivers?
<_dreamy> ops
<_dreamy> OSS - open source
<_dreamy> i wish i could write a command in the terminal that could give me driver versions
 * james147 waits for an answer...
<yofel> _dreamy: graphics drivers? what card?
<_dreamy> james147: ill do that, when i change to ubuntu.. if its not the latest version .. maybe i could install the very latest one
<_dreamy> yofel: radeon 7000
<_dreamy> or m6 ly
<_dreamy> or 7000 le
<_dreamy> or rv100
<yofel> as for KDE - maverick has 4.5.1 by default, I don't know what lenny has
<james147> yofel: ^^ from what i can see its still on 3.5 :P
<yofel> I would think so too
<yofel> squeeze will ship with 4.4 finally
<james147> so i am going to answer the question with: Because debian is slow and outdated
<_dreamy> debian 5.0.8 has wich kde?
<james147> ^^ debian stable at least
<james147> _dreamy: we dont know.. your using it tell us
<_dreamy> i got 5.0
<_dreamy> has an old kde
<Snowhog> _dreamy: That's the version of Debian. Open any application and then click on Help > About KDE
<yofel> konsole shows as " konsole | 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-6+lenny1   | lenny          |"
<yofel> so 3.5
<james147> yeah, so the reason your getting better preformance with ubuntu is because debian stable is very very outdated
<tdn> Snowhog, read the page. Checked my settings. Looked ok. Still does not work.
<_dreamy> Snowhog: i cant , on my debian at the moment i got gnome, but when i had is installed before, it was an old kde 3-- something
<_dreamy> on 5.0, i dunno about 5.0.8
<FarhanBuriro> how can i check my kubuntu current version?
<james147> FarhanBuriro: lsb_release -a
<FarhanBuriro> jamee_, its 10.04 how to upgrade it?
<FarhanBuriro> i just switch from windows and learned installation ubuntu then kubuntu from this server.
<james147> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Snowhog> FarhanBuriro: And https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<_dreamy> brb
<FarhanBuriro> from where can i update my current ubuntu?
<james147> FarhanBuriro: see the links we posted for info on how to upgrade
<FarhanBuriro> james147, i am asking about update of my ubunty 10.04 before upgrading to 10.10
<FarhanBuriro> ubuntu*
<james147> FarhanBuriro: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_dreamy> my kde is 4.5.. theres a  4.6 one is it eazy to ugrade?
<_dreamy> ops.. wrong window
<_dreamy> sorry
<AciD> is there a way to bind the mouse wheel for the kwin zoom function ?
<AciD> some old threads says no, but perhaps it changed ?
#kubuntu 2012-01-23
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Audacity, and I'm getting an error back that Konsole isn't able to get a lock on the package.
<LINKSWORD2> I've had some issues and had to re-install, so I'm using Kubuntu 10.04.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: what error do you get when you try to run what exactly?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm attempting to install via Konsole, and I get "E: Unable to lock the download directory."
<LINKSWORD2> In case I forgot to mention, what I'm trying to install is an audio editing program called Audacity.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... "Temporarily Unavailable."
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose I should have to try again later...
<James147> LINKSWORD2: konsole knows not of installing... what are you running in konsole to do the install?
<LINKSWORD2> "sudo apt-get install audacity"
<LINKSWORD2> James147: You may query me if needed.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: do you have any other packagemanager open or running?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope.
<James147> (check the systray as well)
<James147> LINKSWORD2: try "sudo killall dpkg" to make sure non are running, then delete the lock file the error mentions
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'll check that now.
<LINKSWORD2> "dpkg: no process found"
<James147> LINKSWORD2: delete  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and then "sudo apt-get update" and try to install again
<tahsin> hi
<LINKSWORD2> James147: I can't delete the lock file, I can't set it to move to trash, delete button on the keyboard does nothing to it either.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: need to be root "sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock "
<tahsin> how can i solve this problem http://pastebin.com/kyB81pXL
<Dreadtower> Anyone know how I can fix this?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not going there... I hate screwing around with Python code.
<Dreadtower> I'm getting this dialog on attempting to run an astronomical package: 'Skychart'
<James147> LINKSWORD2: python code?
<Dreadtower> TWinControl.WMSize loop detected, the widgetset does not like the LCL bounds or sends unneeded wmsize messages: HorScrollBar:TScrollBar BoundsRealized=l=0,t=582,r=1220,b=597 NewBoundsRealized=l=0,t=582,r=0,b=597.
<Dreadtower> Any ideas?
<James147> tahsin: your missing a library header
<LINKSWORD2> James147: In response to Tahsin's question.
<tahsin> which header
<James147> tahsin: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5842235/linux-videodev-h-no-such-file-or-directory-opencv-on-ubuntu-11-04
<Dreadtower> Looks like the widgetset doesn't like the parameters being sent
<LINKSWORD2> James147: The lock file is gone. Now I'll see if this works.
<LINKSWORD2> James147: Thanks. It's installing right now.
<Dreadtower> What's the command line app. for playing a .ogg file please?
<Dreadtower> Ah! apropos helps
<sphi> two problems:
<sphi> 1) every time i try to play anything in amarok, it tries to install codecs that are already installed
<sphi> 2) i intentionally turned off nepomuk, and now every time the system starts, it throws up all these notices about nepomuk being switched off... is there a way to shut that up?
<viKtor_> hi guys! is it possible to set the "meta" key as a single keybind?
<sphi> having problems playing AAC mp4s in amarok under current kubuntu. help?
<adarshajoisa> how do i install chromium browser on kubuntu? what's the package name?
<kleopatra> better+
<kleopatra> Hello i am looking for a nice tool to make uml-diagrams. umbrello doesnt satisfy me. any recommends?
<Shaan7> kleopatra: well umbrello is kde's recommended UML tool
<Shaan7> maybe try Dia from gnome, see if it worksf or you
<yon__> hey hey, i can run any executable program in kubuntu 11.10 and help pleaseeeeeeeeee
<yon__> hey hey, i can't run any executable program in kubuntu 11.10 and help pleaseeeeeeeeee
<yon__> hey hey, i can't run any executable program in kubuntu 11.10 and help pleaseeeeeeeeee
<Shaan7> yon__: wow, it seems you can copy and paste very well
<yon__> what that copy and paste thing
<Shaan7> repeating the same message thrice with lots of e's :P
<Shaan7> yon__: anyway, what error do you get?
<yon__> i didn't get any error, just nothing happens.
<Shaan7> how do you try to run it?
<yon__> is there any app that can help you know like app-runner for gnome, it there some for kde
<Shaan7> i've no idea what app-runner does in gnome, can you explain?
<yon__> it runs executable script's or apps
<Shaan7> yon__: usually if you're in the file manager, and want to run a non-GUI executable called "test", press F4 and then in the small terminal, type ./test and press enter
<Shaan7> thats what i do
<Shaan7> however executables which are GUI based will run just by a click
<yon__> yes that worked what i'm telling you is, i can't even install source programs using ./configure
<Shaan7> so you say "./configure" in the terminal and nothing happens?
<yon__> yes
<Shaan7> thats weird, works for me, I've installed dozens of apps from source like that
<Shaan7> happens with ./configure in any project?
<yon__> yes, what i think missing is some packages
<Shaan7> well configure should tell you if thats the case
<Shaan7> you can try installing build-essential and see if it works
<yon__> you know i don't have a fast internet connection, so i can download any packages, even the multimedia codecs are not installed at this time in my pc
<Shaan7> ah, still its weird, configure usually tells when there's some package needed
<Shaan7> maybe try if configure has a verbose option
<yon__> one friend gave me the kubuntu cd, but to my surprise it's missed a lot of packages, like build tools, compilers
<yon__> hey if some is helpfull enough please send me an ubuntu packages collection in a dvd or cd
<Shaan7> um ubuntu cd's dont have build tools compilers etc already there
<Shaan7> um maybe ask a friend who has a fast connection?
<yon__> there is no fast connection the mac speed it can reach it 20kbs and it's not available in our home, we use the internet cafe
<yon__> there is no fast connection the max speed it can reach it 20kbs and it's not available in our home, we use the internet cafe
<Shaan7> I used to create my custom DVD images with build tools, but not any longer :/ too busy with work :(
<yon__> any site for free dvd
<Shaan7> sorry i'm not aware of any :(
<yon__> ok thanks by the way
<Shaan7> yon__: np, btw when I used to have a slow connection at my college, apt-get --print-uri was a useful tool
<Shaan7> i used to get list of all archives, goto the cafe and download them there
<Shaan7> * --print-uris
<yon__> it is saying to me --print-uri is not understood
<Shaan7> yon__: yea i corrected it later, --print-uris
<Shaan7> i missed a "s" at the end
<yon__> can you give me an example
<Shaan7> yon__: sudo apt-get --print-uris install build-essential
<Shaan7> that willl give you a list of archives which you need to download, and then put inside /var/cache/apt/archives
<Shaan7> when you've downloaded and copied the archives to the archives dir, just run the apt-get without --print-uris and it will install using the archives you put :)
<yon__> yes yes, it's helpfull, just like what i was doing with ubuntu 10.4, i look in synaptik for the dependency and download theme file by file from pkgs.org this is cool  thanks
<Shaan7> :)
<student> pidr
<student_> швш тфргш
<student_> лох пидр
<student> gbpltw
<student_> я
<bazhang> !ru | student_
<ubottu> student_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<student> юра лох
<bazhang> english here student
<student> fuck you
<bazhang> student no cursing here
<student> you ass
<volodya> bazhang: don't waste your time; operator clearly needed here.
<student> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tfgt> vova loh
<bazhang> tfgt, kubuntu support question?
<student> сука блять говно пизда ебическая, америкосы пидары ебанные
<tfgt> ok
<tfgt> vov ti loh
<student> юра нуб
<tfgt> ава классная
<student> спасибо
<bazhang> !ru | student tfgt
<ubottu> student tfgt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tfgt> меня кикнкули
<student> ёбанные америкосы идите на хуй и жрите свои гамбургеры, засунутые себе в жопу
<tfgt> gbplj,kzlbyf
<tfgt> пиздоблядина
<student> ОБЖ это говно
<Unit193> bazhang: They are one and the same, I think I've seen them before too
<tfgt> please help me brothers
<student> americosi fuck you
<bazhang> Unit193, yep all 4 of them
<bazhang> student stop that
<tfgt> Alnasyn Лоххх Тигрррр
<student__> англичане блин.
<tfgt> да
<tfgt> а че?
<student__> ничё
<bazhang> student__, tfgt this is kubuntu support in english
<bazhang> !ru | student__ tfgt
<ubottu> student__ tfgt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tfgt> not russian?
<bazhang> no
<tfgt> =)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru
<tfgt> ok
<tfgt> ty
<bazhang> np
<student> USA fuck you
<lifedesigner> hey
<student> перант кунем
<lifedesigner> i ask something
<student__> убейте Виталика.
<student__> please
<student> фмерикосы хуйняя
<bazhang> student__, /join #ubuntu-ru
<student> лев тигр
<Bataysk> гуриков лох
<Bataysk> наташа прости меня!
<Bataysk> прошу
<Bataysk> я был не прав
<Bataysk> я сожалею обо всем
<student__> застрелись
<Bataysk> ответь мне прошу
<student> кокенко пиздюк
<Bataysk> глупый аноним сам убейся
<student__> +1
<Bataysk> НАТАША
<Bataysk> заявляю публично
<Bataysk> Я ХОЧУ ТЕБЯ!
<Bataysk> ПОЛНОСТЬЮ!
<Bataysk> Я ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ ВСЕ ЗНАЛИ!
<bazhang> !ru | Bataysk
<ubottu> Bataysk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bataysk> Я ПОТЕРЯЛ ДАР РЕЧИ ОТ ТВОЕЙ КРСОТЫ
<Bataysk> ЭТО Я НАСТЕ
<bazhang> Bataysk, its english here
<bazhang> Bataysk, /join #ubuntu-ru
<student__> why?
<student> транзитивная зависимость
<student__> на доске
<student> рот замолчи
<bazhang> если вы будете продолжать, я буду называть модераторы
<student__> кто ты?
<Bataysk> НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ ДЕВОЧКИ
<Bataysk> Я ПРИКРОЮ ВАС
<student__> иди на ***
<bazhang> последний шанс
<Bataysk> СВОЕЙ МОГУЧЕЙСПИНОЙ
<bazhang> !ops | Bataysk student__
<ubottu> Bataysk student__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<student> google translate?
<student__> bazhang who are you?
<bazhang> student / Bataysk / student__ english only here.
<student> |америкосы пидары
<student_> .
<AlanBell> morning all
<Bataysk> ПРИВЕТ СЕРЫЙ
<student> fuck you bith
<student___> asdasdas
<student___> privet
<student___> kak dela huy?
<Bataysk> ОТЛИЧНО
<AlanBell> ok, this channel is for suport of Kubuntu
<Bataysk> ТЫ КАК?
<FloodBotK2> Bataysk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBell> and it is an English language channel
<student___> sorry
<student__> дибилы
<Bataysk> ПЛОХО ДЕЛО
<Bataysk> Ъ
<Bataysk> IZVINITE
<Bataysk> sorry
<Bataysk> how are you&
<Bataysk> ?
<bazhang> Bataysk, this is kubuntu support only. not chat
<binaryking> I have a problem
<binaryking> I'm trying to install google chrome stable but it isn't
<binaryking> QApt is opening but when I click on Install Package it hangs
<binaryking> and if I try to install some other software through terminal, it says to re-install google-chrome-stable
<binaryking> PLEASE HELP :)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is there a way to setup default actions for whole group of filetypes?
<hrw> for example: for AVI/Matroska/MPEG I have mplayer/qnapi/vlc setup but want to have it for any 'video' type
<Mamarok> hrw: yes, see the systemsettings -> File associations
<Peace-> Mamarok: :P
<hrw> Mamarok: I know that part but it forces me to go to video/ and then add entries one by one to each filetype
<Mamarok> hrw: I know, but once it is done it stays :)
<Peace-> hrw: what's the problem ?
<hrw> Mamarok: eaasier would be to remove all entries and create one with all file extensions ;D
<Mamarok> and I think you don't really use all the listed formats
<Peace-> hrw: you can do it
<hrw> Mamarok: movie.{mp4,avi,mkv,ogg,TOD,mpeg,mpg,ts} are playable/usable with same set of tools
<Peace-> hrw: just create this file
<Peace-> hrw: http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Peace-> hrw: for example my audio video player is vlc
<Peace-> by default
<hrw> Mamarok: and when one day I will get movie.sth then prefer to not setup it again  ;D
<Peace-> hrw: the path is thsi usr/ share/ applications/ mimeapps.list
<Peace-> you should not have that file..
<Peace-> just create ti like the link says
<hrw> Peace-: I want to play movies with one tool and have 2-4 others in actions list
<hrw> iirc kde3 allowed that
<Mamarok> there must be an easier setting, through a config file I think
<Peace-> hrw: fine just put  video/x-flv=vlc.desktop;otherplayer.desktoo; blabla; bla
<Peace-> Mamarok:  :) there is http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Mamarok> Peace-: yep, seen that
<hrw> thx, will check
<Mamarok> Peace-: nice work :)
<Peace-> Mamarok: actually i did my own package :D
<Peace-> kde-peace-settings
<Peace-> xD
<Mamarok> Peace-: I haven seen it, yes
<Mamarok> and a nice idea to have it in a git repo, so you can easily change with a new installation
<Mamarok> I should do that as well
<masochrit> 'mornng
<masochrit> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Peace-> Mamarok: :)
<yon__> « /msg ubottu !alis »
<yon__> what is cool about kdevelop
<yon__> what is cool about kdevelop
<yon__> what is cool about kdevelop
<boss-sas> кто поможет настроить сеть? нужно увидеть файлы и папки windows 7
<jhunold> !ru | boss-sas
<ubottu> boss-sas: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> hi all
<MartianBuddy> hey i try to install my hp all-in-one printer, with hp-setup but i get no ppd found error. how can i fix this?
<called> ;)
<masochrit> can i ask U how to use this thing to download and share stuff?
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  this isn't the server for file sharing , this is linux kubuntu support despite the rumour in Italy that freenode/kubuntu is a file sharing server
<BluesKaj> !list | masochrit
<ubottu> masochrit: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<masochrit> i don't think there are such rumors here, i just connected to the first server I found
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  we have ppl from italy in here using the list command everyday , ppl from other countries don't do this.
<masochrit> ouh, OK sorry, i'll try another channel
<BluesKaj> not on this server , find another server , not just a channel
<masochrit> eheh, didn't even know there was a difference 'till now, sorry i am first time user
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  do you have a question about kubuntu /
<masochrit> yes, there is a thing: i figured how to make it dual boot with windows 7, but it has been a bit tricky: kubuntu was not able to recognize the partition table made with windows 7 installation disk and windows 7 could not recognize the partition table made with Kubuntu's one, so i had to make the partitions with windows xp disk ( that uses the mbr, not the gpt) and then install both... is that a faster and more professional way
<masochrit> to do it?
<pawiecki> hi :)
<yon__> after two or three our i have downloaded kdevelop
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  well if it works and you still have a grub menu that lists your windows OS , then it's obviously successful
<masochrit> ok, i thing i have not been able to solve is this:
<masochrit> the dpms configuration sometime resets without asking me for anything, and the screen goes black while i watch movies
<yon__> be specific
<masochrit> ok i edit the dpms configuration with "sudo xset dpms 0 0 0"
<masochrit> but sometimes it just looses it, i run xset q and see the dpms default values, something like 600 700 600
<masochrit> and have to set it again to 0
<masochrit> is there a workaround,like changing a configuration file and make it impossible to edit or something?
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  laptop or desktop
<masochrit> desktop
<masochrit> gpu integrated on my asrock pro 7
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  open system settings , power management>energy savings>on ac power>Screen Energy Saving, set it something like 360 mins
<BluesKaj> and of course defeat the screensaver
<masochrit> good idea, didn't think about that thank you
<pawiecki> 360 mins - nice energy saving :)
<BluesKaj> I'm not trying to save energy , just want the screen on this plasma tv to remain active while we watch movies , pawiecki
<pawiecki> i know, just kidding :)
<pawiecki> how to check kde's version?
<BluesKaj> click dolphin help ,
<BluesKaj> about kde
<pawiecki> got it. I have 4.7.97 (4.8 RC2 (4.7.97) - upgraded this morning and so far it's good, some improovements, some mior annoyances but overall it's better :)
<pawiecki> oh and dragon player now plays .flv movies
<BluesKaj> always did afaik
<pawiecki> previous version didn't, atleast for me
<masochrit> well. got to go.. thanks for the help see you
<BluesKaj> too bad it doesn't dolby digital or dts signals
<BluesKaj> handle
<pawiecki> BluesKaj: why your nickname sounds so familiar?
<BluesKaj> pawiecki,  dunno , but I've neen on freenode/kubuntu for close to 7 yrs now
<BluesKaj> been
<BluesKaj> still can't type tho :)
<pawiecki> can i ask where are you from?
<BluesKaj> pawiecki,  Canada , Northern Ontario
<pawiecki> BluesKaj: hmm so it's probably very late or very early at your place :)
<pawiecki> ok, have to go, bye
<gabriel__> hola
<ralf_> hello
<ralf_> question
<BluesKaj> hmm , #kubuntu+1 actually exists according to the server bot , but one has to be invited ...wth ?
<ralf_> i'm developing a Qt based desktop and I need to find out how to set the work area
<ralf_> for example, if the top panel is visible, that space is reserved and can't be used by windows
<ralf_> see what I mean?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it should forward to #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj>  ikonia , this is the server message I got , BluesKaj #kubuntu+1 Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ikonia> BluesKaj: that should be a forward not invite, I'll see if I can get that sorted, thanks
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's set to invite to stop people joining it as they should be in #ubuntu+1 but I thought it was now a foward, I'll try to get that fixed
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  it would be nice to have a kubuntu+1 chat since the difference between kde and unity/gnome are becoming greater with each release
<ikonia> it's fine to talk kubuntu in #ubuntu+1 though
<ikonia> it's the generic +1 channel,
<ikonia> the core is still the same, just the desktop, so feel free to push the kde stuff, don't be shy
<BluesKaj> yes , the devepoment stage is more difficult for both desktrops and I think a dedicated kubuntu prerelease chat makes more sense to me.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ^
<ikonia> it's not how we do it
<ikonia> the channel is a pretty quiet channel so make the most of it and use it, try to inspire kde discussion
<BluesKaj> yeah , because ubuntu is the more dominant desktop by x10 , but you guys then should allow dev OS release discussions in the kubuntu chat
<phoenix_firebrd> is marble available for s60?
<BluesKaj> s60?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nokia s60
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: #marble, but probably not
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you can talk about dev os release discussion in #kubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  good let ppl what you're talking about
<BluesKaj> know
<ikonia> BluesKaj: and things like the development PPA's are discussed here in #kubuntu quite often
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: does marble use kde?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: plus it would be great if someone like yourself did push more kubuntu disscussion in #ubuntu+1, widen the topic a bit
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: it can use kde, it can be built for pure qt only as well
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go for a bit ...bbl
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: if it is coded in qt , then i can try to compile it for s60
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: it's probably not that simple. talk to the guys on #marble.
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> does iptables work in kubuntu ?
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: of course
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: can you guide be to a tutorial of iptables, it will be better if you can tell be a good kde gui frontend. ufw is also not working or may be i am doing it wrongly. The purpose of mine is to block some websites. I dont want to do it with the host file.
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: just google for a tutorial. it's been years since i've been learning it.
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: ok
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: you're aware iptables works on the IP-level, not on the HTTP level?
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: you mean to say that it doesnt use dns server? i only use ip and not web address, i am yet to get clarity
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: yes. you cannot block access to "www.microsoft.com" but you can get all of the IP addresses this host uses and block access to those... until they change. so it's not an ideal solution for that.
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: ya, that too gets complicated, now they use a separate server for ip assignment, every time i block an ip of a website ,new one is assigned, it just keeps on comming
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: does ufw work?
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: doesn't ring a bell, what is it?
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: ubuntu firewall/uncomplicated firewall, it uses iptables
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: can't help you, i've never tried it
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: recently i had problems with the internet, when i checked my wifi log , it contained entry of dos attack packets from my local network, mine is the only system attached to the network and i am the only user. I am trying to block all the address that are used by ads websites so that i can prevent any virus or malaware from doing such activities
<slackerr> вечер добрый. поставил себе впервые кубунту 11.10. после дебиана как-то заметно глюков в интерфейсе. когда пытаюсь добавить системный лоток на второй части рабочего стола(десктоп на 2 монитора), плазма падает, всё перезагружается. у кого-нибудь таÐ
<slackerr> может где есть постабильней репо с кде. я ещё не совсем разбираюсь в этом многообразии репозиториев убунты
<rork> !ru | slackerr
<ubottu> slackerr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ralf_> hello
<ralf_> is it possible to prevent plasma-desktop from loading on startup?
<ralf_> ok, stupid question, i can disable it in the autostart applet
<ralf_> ok, what if I would like to uninstall it - not for now, but probably in the future - how can I prevent kubuntu installs plasma-netbook instead?
<BluesKaj> raif the netbook/desktop options are available in system settings>workspace behaviour>workspace>workspace type, netbook or desktop
<BluesKaj> ralf_,  ^
<zerdest> arkadaşlar bana yardım edecek iri varmı lütfen adcil işim var
<ralf_> BlueSkaj, thx I know, but that's not what I meant. I would like to apt-get purge plasma-desktop but when I try, it wants to reinstall plasma-netbook instead
<BluesKaj> ralf_,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/kde-running-without-plasma-desktop-activities-disabled-848517/
<LINKSWORD2> Good morning, all. :)
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> here in italy is not morning btw
<DasKreech> Hi LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Long time, no see, DasKreech
<BluesKaj> hey LINKSWORD2
<DasKreech> I know!
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. Long time, everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> Hello again, BluesKaj
<LINKSWORD2> You guys are going to kill me for this. But I had to abandon Kubuntu for a while. :(
 * Peace- kills LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> I didn't say you could, Peace-... You don't know me. BluesKaj and DasKreech do. They can. :o
 * Peace- kills LINKSWORD2 again
<BluesKaj> this room needs a larger population , or is kubuntu doing so well on ppls machines that very little help is required ...I know that ubuntu has approx 10x  more users , but they are beset with unity and gnome probs .
<LINKSWORD2> KDE for the win. :)
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure if I'm running this command right...
<LINKSWORD2> sudo do-release-upgrade  ???
<DasKreech> BluesKaj: We have floods of people on release day
<DasKreech>  then pretty much quiet
<LINKSWORD2> Aw, crap.
<BluesKaj> yup  DasKreech . been there
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasKreech> I've spent a week in here helping people fix GNOME because they couldn't get any help in #ubuntu and we are much friendlier
<DasKreech> 1/2 switched to KDE :-D
<LINKSWORD2> This is the one thing I love about this channel... The bot answers some pre-set questions.
<LINKSWORD2> Das, have I ever told you I love you? :P
<DasKreech> Awwww
<DasKreech> Too bad you told me to kill you first
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<graft> yo, will oneiric update to kde 4.8 when it comes out?
<LINKSWORD2> But it was Peace- that tried to kill me. Not you. xD
<DasKreech> graft: if you ask it to. No otherwise
<graft> DasKreech: but it'll be in the repository
<LINKSWORD2> I just tried to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and got this.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/814560
<DasKreech> graft: in >"a"< repository not the repository
<graft> DasKreech: you mean like a ppa?
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DasKreech> graft: Like a PPA.
<graft> DasKreech: oh i guess i have that ppa already, heh
<DasKreech> graft: Look at http://www.kubuntu.org the ppa is on the front page news
<graft> DasKreech: i forgot!
<DasKreech>  add that and you will have KDE 4.8 when it comes out
<graft> LINKSWORD2: you might have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to change to the new version by hand
<LINKSWORD2> I've forgotten how to do that. I've been away from Linux for a while.
<DasKreech> graft: or he could fix the upgrade sequence
<DasKreech> either way is equally likely to be disatrous :)
<LINKSWORD2> disastrous?! NOOOO!!!!
 * LINKSWORD2 pokes DasKreech with a sharp needle.*
 * DasKreech kerplodes
<LINKSWORD2> DasKreech: After I input the command line text you said to use, I got this....
<LINKSWORD2> New problem
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814567
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: Hmm strange
<LINKSWORD2> .... That doesn't sound good. :/
<DasKreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf/*debconf
<LINKSWORD2> ....
<LINKSWORD2> Copy and paste that into Konsole?
<DasKreech> look for the cache limit and change the number to 200000000
<DasKreech> save exit and run the update again
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: Yes
<LINKSWORD2> DasKreech: May I query?
<graft> LINKSWORD2: what version are you running?
<graft> LINKSWORD2: and do you have a lot of other sources enabled?
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: yes of course
<DasKreech> Maverick I think
<LINKSWORD2> graft: We're talking about a LOT of software here, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 because my computer sucks.
<LINKSWORD2> In regard to everything else, I'm not going to list it all....
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: you don't have to pastebin can take care of that. What did you want to know?
<masochrit> i have an annoyng issue, someone can help me?
<graft> !ask | masochrit
<ubottu> masochrit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<masochrit> ok mr bot, as you wish... my monitor keep on shuting down after a while, tried to turn off dpms, set it to 0 0 0 and changing the power management->dim display & screen energy saving to 5 hours, so it should not turn off while i watch movies, but still... it turns off after 10/15 minutes..
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  check your screen saver
<masochrit> uhhh... there it was tnx!!
<BluesKaj> masochrit,  make sure you have it set to more than 2 hrs
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: try ls /etc/apt/apt.conf/ | grep debconf and tell me if that shows you anything
<masochrit> i turned it off, hope it works
<LINKSWORD2> Do I need the vertical divider?
<DasKreech> yes
<LINKSWORD2> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/apt.conf/: No such file or directory
<DasKreech> ah
<DasKreech> Erm...
 * DasKreech whistles :)
<DasKreech> try locate debconf
<LINKSWORD2> .... I didn't screw anything up!
<LINKSWORD2> If anything's messed up, it's Kubuntu's fault!
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814589
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: Ha ha it's cool no one is blaming anyone
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: Bleah
<LINKSWORD2> I blame Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<DasKreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*debconf
<LINKSWORD2> / Pre-configure all packages with debconf before they are installed.
<LINKSWORD2> / If you don't like it, comment it out.
<LINKSWORD2> DPkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs {"/usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true";};
 * LINKSWORD2 cries.*
<LINKSWORD2> OK, what next? lol
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: that's from the apt-get dist-upgrade or the do-release-upgrade ?
<LINKSWORD2> No, that's from the sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*debconf
<DasKreech> oh. Doesn't mention the cache limit?
<LINKSWORD2> Not that I see. :/
<DasKreech> hmm try sudo nano /etc/debconf.conf
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814613
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: ok seems it's undefined
<DasKreech> lets do this
<DasKreech> sudo echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "200000000";' >> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<DasKreech> wait
<DasKreech> ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ | grep debconf
<DasKreech> just to check 70debconf is correct
<DasKreech> if it says 70debconf then run the command above
<LINKSWORD2> 70debconf
<DasKreech> \o/
<LINKSWORD2> bash: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf: Permission denied
 * LINKSWORD2 starts pulling out hair in frustration.*
<DasKreech> LINKSWORD2: You put sudo in front ?
<LINKSWORD2> I copied it exactly as you pasted it.
<DasKreech> fine. sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<LINKSWORD2> Or typed it... Whatever. lol
<DasKreech> then paste APT::Cache-Limit "200000000"; at the bottom
<DasKreech> press ctrl+o then ctrl+x
<DasKreech> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> It's fetching the lists. Let's see what it does. :/
<DasKreech> It will worK
 * DasKreech kraks the whip!
<LINKSWORD2> .... *Shrinks away in fear of the whip.*
<DasKreech> hahahahaha
<DasKreech> I have the leather!!!
<LINKSWORD2> .... Don't say that ever again. I'm sure our minds are all dirty enough without that.
<alonso> hheñllo
<alonso> hello?
<alonso> anybody?
<DasKreech> Hello
<LINKSWORD2> BRB
<alonso> i have a macbook pro how can i install the drivers?
<alonso> my comp doesnt recognize the CD
<alonso> linux sucks:S
<alonso> :S:S::S:SS:S:S:S
<FloodBotK2> alonso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasKreech> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<alonso> kubuntu sucks:S
<alonso> ubuntu sucks too
<alonso> mint
<alonso> too
<alonso> :S
<FloodBotK2> alonso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alonso> i cant install netbeans
<LINKSWORD2> DasKreech: Is there a way I can install updates and get the system to automatically shutdown or restart afterward?
<LINKSWORD2> Agh. No time. Gotta leave.
<DasKreech> sure
<DasKreech> darn
<DasKreech> !netbeans
<DasKreech> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DasKreech> !info netbeans
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in oneiric
<DasKreech> hmm
<DasKreech> wonder why
<Linux_Jones> if i were to get a usb tv tuner card that has an ir reciever and remote, could i then reconfigure the remote to also controle amarok and maybe even shut down the laptop and whatnot?
<DasKreech> Linux_Jones: if you liked yes
<eydaimon> what is the encryption kubuntu is using for encrypting user dir?
<DasKreech> LUKS
<eydaimon> thanks
<DasKreech> Welcome
<dewar> hello
<dewar> is there any1 who can help me?!
<DasKreech> dewar: With?
<dewar> hi, its ok im getting help
<dewar> thanks
<DasKreech> alrighty
#kubuntu 2012-01-24
<MaxHR> Hello, just tried installing takeoff from http://code.google.com/p/takeoff-launcher/wiki/Downloads?tm=2 and got an error that kdelibs is not installable, any ideas to fix?
<tkennedy> can anyone help me out with 11.10 muon update issue?
<DasKreech> tkennedy: what's the issue?
<tkennedy> basically muon updater says I have updates and when I got to install them the app just sites there doing nothing
<tkennedy> I've tried the usual apt-get update; apt-get install -f but that didn't work
<tkennedy> I'm about ready to reimage the PC and start over
<James147> tkennedy: have you tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<tkennedy> no....I will try
<tkennedy> there's nothing to upgrade so it says
<tkennedy> also the muon package update app tells me it can't resolve a proxy server I set. But I have since removed the proxy settings and put back to direct connect but it still references them
<tkennedy> does the package mgr cache this somewhere
<DasKreech> tkennedy: what kind of cache?
<tkennedy> I am going to clear my .kde/share/config and see if that fixes it
<LINKSWORD2> I'm back, everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> Odd. KPackageKit isn't finding distribution upgrades.
<viKtor_> hey guys i really need help, love kde applications but love gnome shell (just how the shell itself works) i need something that makes me want kde, cause i don't really like the windows bar like interface :S
<viKtor_> so why should i prefer kde 4 instead of gnome shell?
<LINKSWORD2> viKtor_: You can move and re-customize the kickoff bar any time you like.
<viKtor_> LINKSWORD2: but still i have the same behavior, a bar with taskbar meny and systry
<LINKSWORD2> Well, what would make your situation better?
<viKtor_> i hate having a bar in my desktop
<viKtor_> y just want the desktop to hold opened windows
<viKtor_> *I
<viKtor_> no bars
<viKtor_> no systray
<viKtor_> nothing else
<LINKSWORD2> Well, so far, the KDE system's GUI is designed in a way similar to Windows for its ease of use.
<viKtor_> actually i love dolphin
<viKtor_> and some other applications more than their kde analoge
<LINKSWORD2> If I had a more powerful computer, I would actually have mine customized to look and perform like an Apple iMac, but without the overpriced hardware.
<viKtor_> LINKSWORD2: how does it look like?
<viKtor_> actually i've never used kde and stil i feel it kind of weird
<LINKSWORD2> I actually have a "panel" along all edges of the monitor, with apps pinned to each of them.
<viKtor_> i'm too use to the i have an asus i5 8 ram and 4 gb nvidia
<viKtor_> sorry
<viKtor_> both sentences were pasted
<viKtor_> hehe
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<viKtor_> i have an asus i5 8 ram and 4 gb nvidia
<viKtor_> and i'm too use to the mac's dock interface
<viKtor_> with global menu
<viKtor_> and so on
<LINKSWORD2> Nice. Let me grab something I think will help.
<LINKSWORD2> Here's one called KSmoothDock: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KSmoothDock?content=6585
<LINKSWORD2> Another good one I've heard a lot about is called Cairo Dock.
<viKtor_> cairo dock is also kde
<LINKSWORD2> I know a few tricks here and there, but overall, I'm still pretty new at this...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry I can't be more help. :/
<viKtor_> you know? it's contradictory but i've heard how much kde is customizable in detriment of gnome but them i always see the same desktop :S
<viKtor_> LINKSWORD2: thanks too much dude!
<LINKSWORD2> You're welcome.
<LINKSWORD2> Here's another good dock, the Daisy Plasmoid: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-widget-daisy_0.0.4.23-0ubuntu2~lucid~ppa1_i386.deb
<LINKSWORD2> Oops. Didn't know the link to it would be that long.
 * fabio test
<phoenix_firebrd> the right side panel that contains option for the file search using nepomuk is disabled when searching in an ntfs drive
<dusty_> hi all
<hellslinger> anyone ever notice unwanted click/drags?
<DasKreech> hellslinger: like a window sliding?
<sundar_> hi
<sundar_> i want configure nat by using two interfaces
<sundar_> can someone please help me how to do with ubuntu
<DasKreech> you mean make a gateway?
<sundar_> yes
<sundar_> i am reading a howto, which explains using two network cards. in my case i am using a 3G modem as one of the interfaces.
<sundar_> www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<DasKreech> sundar_: that's a Redhat implementation
<sundar_> DasKreech, yes. one of the comments posted says the iptables service once restarted am back to step 1
<sundar_> i am little confused
<DasKreech> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/23 is better suited for Ubuntu you can substitute your network interfaces there as needed
<sundar_> thanks, ill check this out
<sundar_> DasKreech, this one is easier. i'll try this out
<DasKreech> sundar_: how's it going?
<sundar_> DasKreech, i have configured my 3G modem connection as ppp0 interface
<sundar_> i have replaced eth1 in the example to ppp0
<sundar_> as that is going to my external IP
<sundar_> but the problem is the default gateway as shown in the "route" comman
<sundar_> command*
<sundar_> should i delete the default gateway so that all traffic can go via ppp0 only?
<sundar_> the machine is connected to internet through two interfaces now. one is eth0 and the other is ppp0
<sundar_> i want only ppp0 to remain as the external IP, and the other as simply a LAN interface through which another client will use as gateway
<DasKreech> sundar_: Yes
<DasKreech> the route to outside should be setup to point to the external interface
<sundar_> so my understanding is, i have to delete the default gateway shown in the route command. is it correct?
<DasKreech> and for the other computer in the network they should have the route set to the internal IP address
<sundar_> yes, that step is done with the help of the script given in the example
<sundar_> ok, you mean the client should set a route entry with gateway's IP
 * Shaan7 used to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing <-- easy steps
<DasKreech> Yes the internal IP address
<sundar_> DasKreech, configuration to be done in client machine is two fold. first, to remove existing default gateway. second is to add the new gateway's IP address. is this correct?
<sundar_> DasKreech, in the gateway side, what is supposed to be the default gateway as shown in route
<sundar_> DasKreech, I am setting up this configuration to use the NAT functionality. is connection sharing and NAT both the same?
<mw46> anybody using 11.10 & pidgin? Pidgin does not seem to get notified when the wireless network is connected?! :-(
<DasKreech> sundar_: for all general purposes yes
<DasKreech> mw46: NM should send a connected event. If Pidgin is listening then it will be notified
<mw46> it worked before my upgrade:-(
<mw46> and skype still sees the notifications
<DasKreech> sorry I'm not using pidgin so I may not be of much help
<mw46> In the morning pigdin comes up and has a state of `waiting for network connection', but even after the network is connected, it looks like pidgin does not listen for the signal/event or something:-(
<DasKreech> manually saying connect makes it connect though?
<mw46> basically exiting & restarting pidgin and it connects fine:-(
<mw46> ok, found that pidgin.im has an updated ubuntu package, I'm installing that now and will try it;-)
<DasKreech> read the changelog?
<mw46> DasKreech: nothing in there:-(
<mw46> but the libpurple (most of pidgin) seems to try to talk to DBus and look for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager, so that all seems to br correct
<mw46> so I'll try to the new version and see if it improves the situation, thanks
<mw46> DasKreech: ok, the new pidgin version seems to help me;-)
<mw46> ok, time to head out;-)
<DasKreech> Great
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sundar__> DasKreech, the method works now
<sundar__> DasKreech, thanks for the link
<coskun> hello
<coskun> how can i create videodev ?
<CQ> hello, I jsut apt-get upgraded and my taskbar at the bottom has completely disappeared ...
<CQ> the upgrade was rather large, around 300 MB wiht lots of KDE updates
<CQ> how do I get it back? the suggestion in a forum to remove the plasma rc file and rerun plasma can't work since I don't seem to have a plasma executable...
<peace_> CQ: ?
<peace_> CQ: type plasma-desktop
<peace_> on konsole
<CQ> just did, it dows nothing
<CQ> does
<peace_> CQ: $(type plasma-desktop)
<CQ> killing it and readding it still gives no taskbar
<CQ> plasma-desktop is hashed (/usr/bin/plasma-desktop)
<peace_> CQ: ok
<peace_> CQ: now.... just a second
<peace_> CQ: remove the panel
<peace_> CQ: then righ click add panel => default panel
<CQ> uhm, which panel? I seem to have no panels, just the New Activity thing inthe top tight
<CQ> ah, but add panel -> default panel
<CQ> seems to have worked... want the info from the console to a pastebin?
<peace_> CQ: now is it fixed?
<CQ> yep, everything looks good.
<peace_> nice. bye
<CQ> thanks
<peace_> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopqa1699
<peace_> ups
<aiguu> :D
<Over_> can somebody tell me how can i view all process
<Over_> ??
<frogonwheels> htop ?
<frogonwheels> umm. ctrl+esc
<frogonwheels> Over_: ^^
<Over_> thanks
<frogonwheels> oh wow.  .xsession-errors  176G
<tkennedy> I'm having an issue with openconnect and Network Manager. I've installed the packages for openconnect but network-manager isn't showing it in the list?
<tkennedy> I'm not sure what the issue is...is there a problem with network-manager and openconnect?
<tkennedy> I'm on 11.10 fresh install
<hazamonzo> hey folks. Whats the pastebin (for images ) url for the kde pastbin desktop widget?
<hazamonzo> I think mine might be incorrect. its not accpting images anymore
<Guest84735> identify raspoutine
<Nootilus> hello everyone
<Nootilus> can someone help me with a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10 on an asus eeePC 1201N?
<Nootilus> ah, no one?
<Nootilus> I might not be at the right hour :(
<Nootilus> ok, be back later then
<Nootilus> bye
<folsto> Hi, I just got a update notification saying I have 208 upgradeable packages! can anyone tell whats happening. I have been connecting to internet eince past few days, updates were usually one or two, but 208?
<sara_> v
<ubuntu_> e
<Xunil> 7j #ubuntu
<Xunil> sorry
<uthix> hello
<pablo_> hi everyone!
<pablo_> i have a question if you are so kind to answer
<pablo_> does anyone uses kubuntu 11.10 on a multimonitor config?
<pablo_> if so, do you know how to asign a virtual desktop for every monitor?
<pablo_> booo
<pablo_> the number of people connected made me believe at least someone was on the channel
<floown> hello
<bazhang> hi
<floown> I want to switch my revelation database to a keepassx database, how can I do please? The xml import doesn't work… I have found this script http://www.keepassx.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2389 but I don't know how to patch (sorry) and execure the script. Someone can help me please?
<floown> * execute
<BarkingFish> can someone please tell me how to access the packages from an old version of kubuntu so that I may download one and its dependencies please?
<BarkingFish> I want to get hold of kmail from 11.04
<bazhang> downgrade?
<BarkingFish> I've tried going to archive.ubuntu.com and been unable to find the actual deb files to download them
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> I want to try and get them to work on 11.10
<bazhang> mix versions?
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> that's the thing
<bazhang> thats a downgrade
<bazhang> wait, you have 11.10
<BarkingFish> whatever then, I don't mind, I just need the files to download, I want to know where to get them from :)
<bazhang> and want a earlier release?
<BarkingFish> of just kmail, nothing else
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<BarkingFish> brilliant, thank you :)
<BarkingFish> I'm looking basically for the version of kmail which wasn't broken, and the last one I remember was in natty, prior to my upgrade to oneiric
<Nootilus> hello there
<bazhang> hi
<Nootilus> hello bazhang
<Nootilus> maybe you can help me? :)
<bazhang> Nootilus, ask and see
<Nootilus> bazhang, I've done a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10 on an asus eeePC 1201N. Usually with other Ubuntu derivated distros, I have to download a nvidia driver for the vcard, using the 3rd-party drivers app, you know? But in Kubuntu I can't see that app.
<Nootilus> so I can't tell if the nvidia drivers have been pre-installed or if I have to do something special to get it
<bazhang> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu10 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bazhang> Nootilus, that one^ ?
<Nootilus> not sure... What should I do exactly?
<Nootilus> sorry, your jockey thing puzzled me :)
<bazhang> install it  I guess?
<Nootilus> ah, hold on
<Nootilus> I check this
<Nootilus> it's already installed, why can't I find it in the apps menu?
<Nootilus> oh got it
<Nootilus> sorry my fault... I'm not used with the kde menu system... I was totally lost :)
<bazhang> heh
<Nootilus> anyway thank you. Now I can download the drivers for my laptop
<Nootilus> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> I'm not logged into kde4 at the moment, nor do I use the prop dirvers, sorry I could not help more Nootilus
<Nootilus> you helped :)
<bazhang> err drivers whoops
<bazhang> ah good then :)
<Nootilus> anyway it seems I have another issue... Why it can't memorize my wifi password?
<Nootilus> it seems it tries to connect before retrieving autorisation from the keyholder
<Nootilus> whatever :)
<Nootilus> thank you again, bazhang
<Nootilus> see you later
<bazhang> ok bye
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Danno7> having a problem accessing a hard drive I just formatted. Says I don't have permission which is wierd since I partitioned it with this same user
<Danno7> anyone here?
<bazhang> yes?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<BluesKaj> instant gratification is becoming a more prevalent ...no patience , even for a minutr :)
<bazhang> that was really fast, yes
<administrateur> Hey all (by anonymous)
<dies_irae> hei
<dies_irae> rekonq is badly broken
<dies_irae> above 5 tabs it crashes
<dies_irae> web pages don't load at first etc
<linuxd00d> Afternoon all!
<Tm_T> dies_irae: hi, could you do detailed bug reports please?
<dies_irae> Tm_T: I just did :/
<Tm_T> dies_irae: thanks (:
<Tm_T> dies_irae: url?
<BluesKaj> rekonq crashes with flash content
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: is that the only thing that crashes it?
<BluesKaj> try youtube with it
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: instant crash
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, so far at least , that's the reason I haven't been using it , plus the lack of a proper horizontal bookmarks toolbar, I hate sidebars
<Tm_T> it's been crashing on me, but I have avoided flash so I don't know what's crashing it
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  java
<BluesKaj> ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: shouldn't be either, mediawiki pages
<BluesKaj> have you tried the HTML5 trial on youtube?
<Tm_T> I don't use youtube, so no I haven't
<BluesKaj> HTML5 replaces flash and other web graphics
<BluesKaj> rekonq is hopeless , crashes with any kind of video content here
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: which version of KDE are you running?
<BluesKaj> 4.8
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> I'm in 4.7.4 and it's working fine here
<BluesKaj> also on 12.04 Kubuntu, but rekopnq was hopeless on 11.10 as well with kde 4.7
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  hopeless in that has terrible ergonomics from my POV
<BarkingFish> I agree, the ergonomics of the whole program suck nuts, but it works with video, so I don't mind
<BluesKaj> going backwards instead of forwards with that dumb sidebar bookmarks bar for example
<dies_irae> lawl, URL drop down search engines brokon as well
<dies_irae> reqonk couldn't be more brokon
<dies_irae> my last messages went through??
<dies_irae> reqonk causing irc lag :/
<James147> dies_irae: how can we know without knowing what you last message was ?
<dies_irae> lawl, URL drop down search engines brokon as well
<dies_irae> reqonk couldn't be more brokon
<James147> yeah
<dies_irae> www.google.com: Socket operation timed out
<dies_irae> that ^^^
<James147> not that last
<peace_> James147: jo
<James147> Heya peace_
 * BluesKaj wonders about HUD for Kubuntu , http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<James147> BluesKaj: looks like krunner with the ability to search application menus
 * James147 dosnt see why it would be to hard to create a krunner plugin to support that ^^
<BluesKaj> yeah , seems very similar
<BluesKaj> James147, ^
<pangolin> BluesKaj: you in the mood for helping me unhose my system? :)
<James147> BluesKaj: might be worth submitting the idea to the kde brainstorm
<James147> pangolin: ask the chanel, then anyone can help you :)
<pangolin> Morning. I installed windows 7 yesterday on a separate HDD and then I needed to reinstall grub2 to my Ubuntu HDD but now when I try to boot I get an error: NO INTERNAL DISKS PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER. This happens with both HDD's present and also when I remove either of the HDD's to try and boot either OS. any ideas what I need to do here?
<James147> pangolin: what did you do to reinstall grub2?
 * James147 sounds like the mbr is missing from the disks you are tring to boot
<pangolin> I followed the !grub2 instructions on the wiki
<pangolin> James147: I also tried reinstalling ubuntu fresh (keeping my /home intact) but still get the same error
<BluesKaj> sorry pangolin , gotta go for a while ...BBL , James147 probly has more insight into grub probs with 2hdds than me.
<James147> pangolin: and you install grub to /dev/sdX and not /dev/sdXY?
<pangolin> James147: correct. I mounted /sda to /mnt and then installed grub to /sda
<pangolin> err /sda1 to /mnt
<James147> pangolin: is the boot disk order in the bois correct (most modern computer have a key you can press to let you pick which device you want to boot from, its quicker for testing)
<pangolin> when that didn't seem to work I decided to do a clean install and still the same error
<pangolin> my boot order is, CD > USB > HDD
<pangolin> has always worked for me before
<James147> pangolin: that dosnt matter, which hdd is ir tring to boot first
<pangolin> hmm
<pangolin> good question
<pangolin> I will need to reboot and check
<James147> (some bois intergrate the two option, some let you pick the boot order as well as which hdd to boot from)
<pangolin> ok I will reboot and see if the bios gives me the option to select the hdd to boot.
<pangolin> thanks for the tip. I'll be back
<pangolin> James147: Thank you so much!
<pangolin> you can't imagine how relieved I am not to have lost my setup
<pangolin> Now to get grub2 to see the Windows install on the other hdd
<James147> pangolin: "update-grub" from iwthin kubuntu
<James147> ^^ sudo in front of that
<pangolin> doesn't seem like that hdd is being mounted
<James147> dosnt need to be mounted
<James147> (as far as i know)
<pangolin> then update-grub is not adding Windows 7
<pangolin> anyway, it is a priority. I'm just happy I can boot up.
<pangolin> err it is not*
<James147> pangolin: but its a problem, and this chanel is for fixing problems :)
<pangolin> James147: hehe true. going to upgrade to 11.10 first and worry about the windows thing later
<James147> pangolin: is os-prober installed?
<pangolin> it is
<dies_irae> any ideas why reqonk messing with TCP/IP that badly??
<pangolin> in the middle of the upgrade now. don't want to mess around too much
<James147> pangolin: well, you can always add a custom entry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<dies_irae> reqonk was interfering with internet connection!!
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  try this to add windows to your grub menu, sudo os-prober,  then run , sudo update-grub
<pangolin> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815557/
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  hmm, doesn't seem to have picked up the windows partition :(
<pangolin> nope.
<pangolin> not sure why but I'll try adding it manually later
<pangolin> got about 20 minutes for the upgrade to 11.10 to complete
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  ok, maybe James147 has some insight about the  os-prober command
<pangolin> BluesKaj: right now I am just happy that I am able to boot into an OS. I thought I somehow managed to fry my HDD or something.
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  no it's just a different set of problems with grub when dealing with 2 hdds
<BluesKaj> pangolin, I use just one OS , dual booting is simple enough with one hdd , but for some reason grub has recognition difficulty with 2hdds.
<taylor> hey
<bazhang> hi
<dies_irae> anyone investigating how reqonk interferes with internet ??
<BluesKaj> reqonk interferes with internet ? dies_irae , it's a browser , what do you mean?
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: kept disconnecting irssi from freenode and saw weird loading behaviour.
<dies_irae> something is very wrong with it.
<dies_irae> if I try again i'll get irc lagging.
<dies_irae> that's just at molecular level. How about DNA??
<dies_irae> oops wrong chan
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  do you mean when rekonq launches it disconnects irssi ?
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: now running firefox and irssi is not disconnecting nor I have problems with loading pages.
<dies_irae> I am telling you something messed up with reqonk
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  yes , it crashes a lot here too , but i don't even bother with trying it anymore ...it needs a lot of work
<dies_irae> exactly what I am saying, I don't get it why is default icon in the menu
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  set your default browser in system settings>default apps>web browser and in the terminal , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: I am on liveUSB
<BluesKaj> ok
<dies_irae> and the flash drive installation was epically failed.
<dies_irae> is there a way to install kubuntu like Gentoo?? Something that's impossible to fail and bugless??
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  I always use the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !alternate | dies_irae
<ubottu> dies_irae: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  doubt that even gentoo is not impossible to fail
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: technically is impossible to fail an install. There's no script doing it or a program. Is like you are laying down stuff by hand on the hard drive.
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  never did a gentoo , but 'impossible' is a very hard to believe from my POV.
<joan_> please is there any way of getting to the network manager icon without using the mouse, only through the keyboard?
<froglegs> joan_:  maybe you could make shortcut key to it
<joan_> the problem is that I have my brother on the other side of the phone and he has the problem: he has lost the mouse and the pad in his laptop and we're trying to get to the network manager icon
<joan_> to connect to the internet and end the update that is causing the problem, froglegs
<froglegs> you can reboot the system
<joan_> froglegs it does not make any difference
<froglegs> to reboot the system changes nothing?
<Anonymous_> Hey all
<smittix> evening all
<Anonymous_> any new users of unix ?!
<BluesKaj> joan, to use the keyboard without the mouse , if you can launch system settings>input devices>Mouse>Mouse navigation tab>move pointer with keyboard number pad
<viKtor> is anyone here?
<joan_> do you know how to start kubuntu and get the grub kernels menu window?
<rork> !anyone | viKtor
<ubottu> viKtor: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<viKtor> ok is it possible to set krunner keybind just for a single key as the windows one?
<BluesKaj> joan_,  hold down the shift key after the bios scrn until the grub menu loads
<joan_> thanx
<viKtor> ¿?¿?¿?
<BluesKaj> viKtor,  have a question ?
<viKtor> BluesKaj: yeah
<BluesKaj> then ask
<viKtor> i would like to set just the "windows" key to run krunner
<viKtor> but i don't find the way to make a single touch keybind working
<viKtor> BluesKaj:
<toumbo> Does anyone know how to get notifications when someone posts on a channel? Quassel
<BluesKaj> viKtor,  sorry I don't know how , alt+f2 works for me , or right click on the desktop and choose run command
<BluesKaj> tuo watched nicks in your client
<BluesKaj> toumbo, ^
<excognac> Hi all!!! Back to KDE and loving it' 4.7.4 is really nice, finally!
<viKtor> excognac: haha for me it's my first time in kde... it just works, hate what unity and gnome shell did, still look like old OS :S
<toumbo> BluesKaj I don't understand..I don't want to get notified only when somone types my nick
<toumbo> I want to get notified for the whole activity
<BluesKaj> toumbo,  i thought you meant a particular nick or person , not your nick
<excognac> viKtor: yeah, although I don't really care with the look but the efficiancy and speed. Kde rocks. Unity is mistery
<toumbo> BluesKaj that's ok!I just wanted to get notified even when someone doesn't tells my name... pfff
<toumbo> BluesKaj with notify bubble
<BluesKaj> toumbo,  quassel isn't my client of choice , but give a minute or 2
<toumbo> BluesKaj I used to use pidgin but it doesn't fit with kde I think
<toumbo> One day I managed to do with tat client on unity natty
<toumbo> BluesKaj I used to use pidgin but it doesn't fit with kde I think
<toumbo> One day I managed to do with tat client on unity natty
<toumbo> But I don't know how to do this on oneiric
<BluesKaj> toumbo,  on quassel just choose highlight in "settings">configure quassel
<sypher> sera a tutti
<djustice> curious, does anyone here know the real difference between kdesu and sudo?
<ts2> kdesu(do) is designed to set up the environment correctly for GUI apps
<ts2> mostly making sure sudo sets $HOME correctly
<ts2> but also setting up X authentication
<djustice> ts2: i need to know details. can you link me somewhere?
<ts2> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<djustice> my 'sudo app' is causing dbus/threading weirdness, but 'kdesu app' works fine.
<djustice> awesome. will read. thanks!
<ts2> well dbus won't work if you just use sudo, as the dbus session information is stored in the users environment (and sudo resets the environment by default)
<ts2> the system bus is still accessible, but not the session bus, which is per-user/session
<djustice> wahhh. thanks again!! exactly what i needed.
<viKtor> hey guys how can i configure gmail in kontact?
<djustice> i need kdesu to run a program passwordless.. i've set it to use sudo, but can't seem to get my sudoers file correct.
<djustice> erf.. 'sudo app' runs without password.. 'kdesu app' still wants a password..
<BluesKaj> !sudoers | djustice
<BluesKaj> !sudoer
<BluesKaj> !info sudoer
<ubottu> Package sudoer does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !info sudoers
<ubottu> Package sudoers does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> wow
<Unit193> !sudo | BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> useless bot
<ubottu> BluesKaj: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<djustice> BluesKaj: i know those..
<BluesKaj> no Unit193 , /etc/sudoers
<djustice> i need to make kdesu work, without passwd
<zulis> n00b needs help... moun package installer message ;-p
<BluesKaj> zulis,  forget muon , it's broken
<frogonwheels> what's up with the package managers... muon is broken.  aptitude can't handle multiarch..
<frogonwheels> BluesKaj: you got a suggestion for which one to use (i'm a bit lost without aptitude, being using it for years)
<djustice> pacman. akabei. tar and ln -s. dunno.
<dies_irae> is there a firefox with QT??
<asfyxia> dies_irae, afaik there isn't, ubfortunately...
<dies_irae> there should, there's a cocoa version of firefox, no reason why not QT
<asfyxia> Ok, you made me curious, so i asked aunt Google... it's there, but still some experimental, what i can see. It's not exactly the repo version.
<dies_irae> asfyxia: awsome!!
<asfyxia> expect some crashes here and there...
<dies_irae> link?
<asfyxia> well, i just closed the tab, but when you hit 'firefox' and 'qt4' in the searchbar, you'll have plenty to read ;-)
<dies_irae> asfyxia: I want the one u read
<asfyxia> just a minute...
<dies_irae> u wont share ?? :'(
<asfyxia> Ok, a recent one: http://www.techworld.com.au/article/373568/mozilla_revives_qt_port_firefox_4/
<asfyxia> There are more, as you can read it's still a little bit bleeding edge...
<dies_irae> asfyxia: u wont share?? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGz8jcbJjRw
<asfyxia> dies_irae, I gave you a link, just scroll a little upward... cute porcupine on the video btw, is it's name lady Gaga? ;-)
<dies_irae> asfyxia: I was kidding
<dies_irae> damn!!
<dies_irae> oops wrong chan
<dies_irae> is the mailing list online?
<dies_irae> wrong chan
#kubuntu 2012-01-25
<littlegirl> Hey there, I got this email and wonder if it's legitimate: "We have recently moved our forum to vBulletin, and part of moving to this new software requires you to reset your password.  For security reasons, passwords were not migrated over.  If you follow this link and enter your email address you will be emailed directions to resetting your password."
<littlegirl> It's from support@kubuntuforums.net if that helps any.
<mydogsnameisrudy> you a member of kubuntuforums?
<littlegirl> Yeah.
<littlegirl> But not as a moderator or anything - just a user.
<Riddell> littlegirl: kubuntu forums is an independent site and nothing to do with us so I'm afraid I don't know
<Riddell> kubuntuforums.net does have a new look I see and it says it's using vbulletin
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, thanks anyway. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Ah, then maybe it is legitimate. But I think I'll just try to log in rather than following the link. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes very wise
<littlegirl> Thanks for the help. (:
<jjman6> Muon software center or updater doesn't seem to have access to do updates anymore.  where as Kpackagekit had no problems prior to upgrade
<datruth> what are some light weight stable distro's that can run kde4?
<dies_irae> datruth: Gentoo
<dies_irae> or puppy
<datruth> hrmm
<datruth> i remember hours of compile time in gentoo
<James147> datruth: kde isnt normally considered lightweight ^^
<datruth> true
<James147> datruth: thus, you dont normally find it on "lightweight" distros...
<datruth> but for the linux distro itself I am looking for something lightweight with maybe more support for my laptop
<James147> datruth: if you want a minimlist distro (without the compile time) then archlinux might be a good choise
<dies_irae> datruth: what your specs+
<dies_irae> ?
<datruth> i7 2.2ghz 12gb ram
<dies_irae> lol
<dies_irae> u don't need lightweight
<datruth> this is true
<James147> dies_irae: there is a difference between need and want ^^
<datruth> but thats what im aiming for
<dies_irae> Gentoo + fluxbox
<James147> datruth: also, you can try installing  kubuntu-low-fat-settings to improve preformance of kde in kubuntu
<datruth> hrmm
 * datruth is thinking of debian
<dies_irae> datruth: asking for a different distro on the distro channel u don't want is counter productive if not hostile.
<dies_irae> datruth: plz    ask in #linux
<datruth> hrmm I think this is the best channel to ask as I still want to run kde
<James147> datruth: there is also #kde
<datruth> I'll try them to
<datruth> hrmm so kubuntu is not kde4?
<James147> datruth: it uses kde4
<datruth> kubuntu
<datruth> so then kubuntu is not ubuntu?
<James147> datruth: kubuntu is the ubuntu base system with kde install instead of gnome
<James147> datruth: they both share the same repos and you can install both kde and gnome for a hybrid between them by installing either kubuntu-dekstop or ubuntu-desktop
<datruth> so installing kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu should be ok? or should I format and install with the kubuntu iso?
<datruth> my plasma-desktop keeps crashing :(
<James147> datruth: that is fine, you can remove gnome as well if you dont want to use it anymore
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<datruth> yeah ive done that already
<James147> datruth: create a new user and see if it crashes with them, that will tell you if its a user config or system problem
<datruth> hrmm
<datruth> have new user created
<datruth> hrmm profile seems to load ok
<datruth> For those who use kubuntu or ubuntu+kde4 how long does it tkae to boot up normally?
<James147> datruth: inital login takes alittle longer as it has to set things up
<datruth> James147: true whats the normal boot time on a fast machine?
<James147> not sure, but under a min from power on to desktop
<pangolin> hey James147 I just wanted to thank you for the help this morning and let you k now i got it all sorted out thanks to your nudge in the right direction.
<pangolin> know*
<James147> pangolin: no problem :) waht was your solution?
<pangolin> trick was to first: not loose patience. second: selecting the correct device to boot from in bios.
<pangolin> for some reason it was trying to boot from the external HDD which has no os on it.
<James147> heh
<datruth> How can I fix my sound it plays through the headphonesx and laptop sxpeakers
<datruth> speakers*
<camey> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<tristan3299> hi
<tristan3299> why is it that dolphin doesnt work unless under root
<tristan3299> any body here???
<domenic> as in you have to do sudo dolphin
<domenic> from a terminal?
<domenic> hey guys/girls
<domenic> i messed up my Kmix
<domenic> so i uninstalled, and reinstalled
<domenic> all the audio works again, but I don't have the ability to manipulate volume-per-application
<domenic> is there a way to restore this functionality?
<FloodBotK3> domenic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shaan7> tristan3299: try kdesudo dolphin
<domenic> he shouldn't have to.  Sounds like you have a permissions problem.  Find where dolphin is installed and make sure the executable isn't restricted
<len__> I have some questions about ibus.  I'm trying to get Japanese input set up.  There is not a lot of good documentation on how to set this up properly in kde, but I got it mostly working.
<len__> First problem is that is is working in everything except Libre Office.
<len__> Second problem is that that if I launch ibus-kde manually from the command line, I get the ibus system try icon, but if I add ibus-daemon to the autolaunch, it loads the ibus daemon ok, but I don't get the system tray icon.
<len__> *first line should say "If I launch ibus-daemon from manually"
<len__> sans from
<len__> Is anyone here using ibus?
<Guest92953> hello
<Guest92953> hai
<Guest92953> hello
<openports> hum
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 and need to upgrade to 10.10, but the next distro that Kubuntu is finding to upgrade with is 11.04.
<LINKSWORD2> I've heard that skipping over distros in the upgrade process can cause some nasty problems... So how do I upgrade to 10.10?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... I just tried sudo do-release-upgrade, and got an error that "apt-get" or "aptitude" may already be running...
<LINKSWORD2> No help at all? Come on...
<openports> yep nothing has help jest a help button
<openports> baaaa
<Daskreech> moooo
<DaemonFC> a problem had been bugging me for quite a while now and I just noticed it again today
<DaemonFC> ever since Kubuntu 10.10(?), kdm has been set to reset the X server on log out instead of terminating it and spawning a new instance
<DaemonFC> and all that seems to cause it for the system tohang
<DaemonFC> *is
<DaemonFC> does anyone ever plan to fix that?
<Tm_T> is this been reported?
<DaemonFC> I don't know, each time I go to upgrade to a new release I just fix it myself
<DaemonFC> I noticed it is still doing it in 12.04
<DaemonFC> but it did it in 11.10, 11.04, and 10.10 as well
<DaemonFC> uncommenting #TerminateServer=True in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc fixes the problem\
<Tm_T> DaemonFC: please report this, and provide all related information of your setup (what graphics card (chip), drivers you use etc)
<Tm_T> it could be more of a bug in display drivers for example (:
<DaemonFC> it doesn't happen in any other distribution that uses kde
<DaemonFC> so I don't see why it would be a video driver bug
<Tm_T> it still could, there's many variables
<Tm_T> and it was just an example, why this should be reported with as much details as possible so the root cause is possible to be located and fixed properly
<DaemonFC> other distributions seem to use the terminate server option
<DaemonFC> Kubuntu comments that out
<Tm_T> I understand
<Daskreech> DaemonFC: You mean it doesn't terminate the server or it doesn't hang?
<DaemonFC> there is a block of comments explaining that option
<Daskreech> Default for that is don't terminate?
<DaemonFC> "Restart instead of resetting the local X-server after session exit. # Use it if the server leaks memory etc. # Default is false"
<DaemonFC> they say that's the default, but Fedora's KDE spin has obviously changed that line
<DaemonFC> to uncomment TerminateServer=True
<DaemonFC> so they've probably had problems with trying to reset it and have given up
<Daskreech> And Suse?
<DaemonFC> I don't know what Suse does, I won't use it
<DaemonFC> Mageia and Mandriva both change it
<DaemonFC> I've seen Chakra doing that too, but it's been a while
<Daskreech> DaemonFC: file a bug with Launchpad then
<DaemonFC> I don't know what they do right now
<DaemonFC> I tried hitting submit and Launchpad says "There was 1 error"
<DaemonFC> and does not specify what the error was
<Daskreech> :-) Brilliance
<Daskreech> I would say submit a bug on launchpad about that error but ....
<DaemonFC> uh huh
<DaemonFC> I need to file another one while I'm at it
<Daskreech> what's that one?
<DaemonFC> Firefox KDE support quit working entirely in Precise (grrr)
<DaemonFC> If I had a dollar for every time that started messing up...
<Daskreech> Firefox has KDE support?
<DaemonFC> Daskreech: It uses a stupid ld preload hack on Firefox
<Daskreech> ugh
<DaemonFC> to slap it silly and make it use the KDE file picker
<DaemonFC> it's nice when it works, but obviously Mozilla doesn't give a crap if it does
<DaemonFC> so it sometimes stops working B-)
<DaemonFC> and sometimes it stops bringing up a file picker at all
<DaemonFC> though at least this time, it does bring up the GTK one
<DaemonFC> apport needs to let you file bugs against things that are not currently installed
<DaemonFC> "DUH, of course it's not installed! It broke, I removed it!"
<DaemonFC> :)
<Daskreech> :-) hard to run debug against something that isn't there
<DaemonFC> well, I have an idea
<DaemonFC> oh it does now
<DaemonFC> excellent
<DaemonFC> that means I don't have to lie to it like I was about to then fix it later
<jussi> Tm_T: Ill ask here because people dont like us talking kde in there :P Do you know how to get gmail contacts in Kmail/Kontact? I have gmail calendars...
<Tm_T> jussi: I know how it should work, as I did set up it here
<jussi> Tm_T: so... tell me.... :D
<Tm_T> jussi: let me check if it actually works first (:
<jussi> :)
<Tm_T> jussi: I think it syncs "my contacts" here, which is empty in my case, awww
<jussi> Tm_T: Ive just been googleing... seems it was easier than I thought...
<Tm_T> jussi: I did just add "akonadi google contact resource"
<jussi> yup
<Tm_T> or similar
<jussi> and it worked :=)
<Tm_T> goody
<Tm_T> back in the day when I fought with it previously, it wasn't so easy
<jussi> except a bunch of contacts dont have names, but still, not bad
<Tm_T> jussi: I wonder if using exchange protocol would be any better
<Tm_T> or the other options it offers
<jussi> Tm_T: doubt it. I think its that the contacts are unnamed in google - coming from chat or somehtign
<Tm_T> righto
<Riddell> ** KDE SC 4.8 testing needed, message me to find out how
<ikonia> SC ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: Software Collection I recall
<Tm_T> KDE is an umbrella project, and KDE SC is the main product
<ikonia> never heard that before
<Tm_T> ikonia: skillfully managed to avoid then (:
<Tm_T> ikonia: http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand
<Tm_T> ah, Compilation (;
<dies_irae> ikonia: u never heard of SC??
<dies_irae> ikonia: how about trying different software for a change?
<dies_irae> there's a whole world out there outside ubuntu gnome cozzy bubble
<dies_irae> wow, just wow.
<ikonia> dies_irae: I don't use ubuntu gnome, so get of your high horse
<Tm_T> dies_irae: that is not constructive use of this channel, so let's keep that kind of comments away from here, please
<ikonia> I had never heard the phrase "SC" in terms of the release.
<m1lt0n> Hello. I have a question: I downloaded the kubuntu 11.10 cd image (I've replicated the issue with other distros, too, so there is nothing wrong with the created cd) and despite the fact that on boot, it seems that the CD is starting to load (no message on the screen, though), fedora (I have fedora 16 with gnome 3 and Windows 7 dual boot) loads (without showing the grub menu in order to choose)
<m1lt0n> any idea?
<m1lt0n> I've changed distros several times before, and I'm facing this problem for the first time.
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when will the kde 4.8 packages be released?
<Tm_T> gribouille: when all is ready (:
<gribouille> tm_T: when?
<Tm_T> one cannot predict the future reliably
<gribouille> tm_t: are the package for the RC?
<Tm_T> what package?
<gribouille> tm_t: kubuntu packages
<Tm_T> gribouille: yes, there's RC packages available, see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.97
<Tm_T> 4.8 release packages are incoming, but not yet ready for public consumption, especially as the release isn't out yet
<gribouille> tm_T: the final KDE release should be nearly identical to the latest RC, so there should be no problem
<James147> gribouille: but if kde hasnt been released yet how can it be packaged?
<gribouille> James147, I'm not saying it should already be packaged
<gribouille> I'm just saying jubuntu packages should be released soon after the KDE release
<James147> gribouille: and it normally does, within a reasonable time frame
<James147> gribouille: 1-2days at most normally
<James147> given there arnt any unforseen delays
<Riddell> gribouille: want to test?
<Riddell> or James147
<gribouille> Riddell, no thanks. I don't want to break my system
<Riddell> fair enough, then wait is what you'll have to do
<aguitel> what repo need to install last kde in kubuntu 11.10 ?
<Riddell> aguitel: we are looking for testers for the unreleased 4.8 if that is what you are asking
<Riddell> else see kubuntu.org
<gribouille> Riddell, when do you plan to release?
<ts2> gribouille: once everything is packaged and tested, more people helping means quicker release ;)
<gribouille> ts2, but there have been betas and RCs for quite some time
<ts2> if the team packaged every alpha/beta/rc, they'd just have far too much work to do
<ts2> the work currently is for the full release
<aguitel> Riddell, yes
<gribouille> ts2, do you mean nothing is packaged before the full release?
<ts2> gribouille: no, I mean that it's physically impossible for the Kubuntu developers to package every pre-release version
<ts2> they still work on packaging the actual releases though, by working with the KDE project
<Riddell> gribouille: when it's ready and when I've found people to test it
<Riddell> gribouille: betas and RCs have also been packaged and tested before we release them but this is the final one so we can't just release without testing
<gribouille> Riddell, are there a lot of differences betwen the last RC and the final release?
<Riddell> gribouille: depends on your scale for "lot" but there are differences
<Riddell> KDE has never treated RCs as RCs
<gribouille> Riddell, do you mean they treat RCs as betas?
<Riddell> gribouille: yes, they always expect to make changes between RCs and final release
<Riddell> which is why I'm still waiting on testers :)
<gribouille> Riddell, I doubt they made a lot of changes in three weeks
<Tm_T> gribouille: I'd say Riddell is in good position to have his opinion (if it can be counted as opinion) (:
<gribouille> tm_t: sure
<gribouille> tm_t: I'm not saying he's wrong
<Riddell> gribouille: Tm_T's testing has found two major problems already
<gribouille> Riddell, whic ones?
<Riddell> by major I mean package dependency issues
<Riddell> akonadi had one because it only did a release last last night so no beta etc for us to test with
<Linkmaster> im wanting to get the following graphics card to build my own rig, and im looking at the reviews, but im not seeing anything about linux..http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-435&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
<Riddell> Linkmaster: Geforce is nvidia I think so that'll mean binary driver fun
<Linkmaster> Riddell: thats what i was afraid of...its not a super new card though, so i was hoping otherwise. i also asked in ##hardware, hopefully they can give some insight as well
<Riddell> Linkmaster: #ubuntu as well is fine to try, ask for experiences of ubuntu with geforce
<excognac> hi all anyone knows how to check the toner in a dell laser priner?
<Guest75274> #l
<Guest75274> #/list
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  , you were calling for kde 4.8 testers ? I'm running 4.8 on 12.04 , if that helps .
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes want to help?
<Riddell> msged details
<BluesKaj> ok yes , I'll check it out
<Riddell> BluesKaj: how did you get on?  can you join us in #kubuntu-devel to say?
<savio> how install splah screen ?
<savio> any help?
<BarkingFish> Can i get some help with apper please?  I'm pulling updates, and some of them have a Yellow Shield with a black ! in the middle, does it mean something is wrong with the update, or it's unsupported, or what? :)
<peace_> BarkingFish: sudo apt-get update
<BarkingFish> ok
<peace_> BarkingFish: sudo apt-get upgrade
<BarkingFish> right, back in a bit, upgrade requires that I reboot
<BarkingFish> see you in a few moments
<johannes__> hey, kopete won't work with icq. everytime connect, but nothing happens.
<johannes__> can anyone help me?
<acidrain> need a little help
<aguitel> how install kde sc 4.8 in 11.10 ?
<aguitel> need to enable special repo ?
<Riddell> oh aguitel left before I could tell him
<Guest32572> hello is anyone to help me
<BrixSat> Guest32572:  just ask, dont ask for help.
<BrixSat> im cant compile an app getting this error checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<ilkmgf> Question, hope I'm framing it sensibly: I've been using mplayer on the command line to stream an internet radio station, but it's annoying because I have to type out the url every time, or scroll back through my bash history to find it. Is there a way to use KIO slaves to simplify this process?
<neo69> hi
<neo69> someone mixed the components on my bottom bar, is there some way to make it look like the default?
<James147> ilkmgf: is it the same url (or set ot urls) each time?
<Roge152> Was the dual boot option taken out of the installer now ?
<Roge152> I seem to remember an option to install along side windows.
<James147> Roge152: I dont think it was, but the option you get will depend on your system setup
<Roge152> Hmm
<Roge152> The only option given to me is, to use the entire disk.
<James147> Roge152: if the option isnt there then you shold beable to pick the manual partition option and setup the partition manually the way you want. So long as you dont delete teh windows partition grub should find it and add it to the menu
<Roge152> Fair enough then, thanks.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | KDE Plasma & Apps 4.8
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | KDE Plasma & Apps 4.8 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<Riddell> KDE Plasma & Apps 4.8 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<James147> Riddell: upgrade done rebooting now
<gribouille> Will I break my system if I update to KDE 4.8?
<soee> ;D
<hassur> e ai galera?
<hassur> spink portuguese
<cedrik> spink?
<James147> gribouille: you shouldn't, but somethings things do go wrong :)
<hassur> speak
<hassur> esse bate-bapo é tecnico?
<danielo> hello
<danielo> i have problem with distro upfrade to 4.8
<danielo> plis help
<danielo> danielo@danielos:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danielo> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<danielo> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<danielo> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<danielo> Należy uruchomić "apt-get -f install", aby je naprawić.
<FloodBotK3> danielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielo> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816837/
<danielo> can You help me?
<domenic> hey guys
<domenic> i was hoping someone could help me with KMix
<domenic> I broke it, uninstalled, and reinstalled it
<domenic> and now it no longer shows per-application volumes
<danielo> Hey Guys, I am looking for help. I wanted to have brand new kde 4.8 so I've added backports ppa and I have done sudo apt-get distro-update. Everything have been downloaded, but the error came out:
<danielo> here You have
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816837/
<danielo> It goes about dependencies, but I do not know How to resolve the problem.
<danielo> now I am afraid If I will restart my kubuntu want not to run anymore
<FloodBotK3> danielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peace_> danielo: ppa are not supported
<danielo> what does it mean?
<James147> danielo: try running "sudo apt-get install -f"
<peace_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<danielo> I've tryied it
<peace_> danielo: now you know because add a ppa is dangerous
<peace_> next time don't do it
<James147> danielo: then remove the repos, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f" readd the repos and then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sduo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<danielo> here is an output
<peace_> James147: typo :P
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816855/
<danielo> witch repos should I disable?
<James147> danielo: run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" first
<James147> danielo: the backports repo
<James147> peace_: where?
<peace_> James147: sduo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<danielo> but if I do it I would not have kde 4.8 right/???
<James147> peace_: o yeah :)
<danielo> such I waste :(
<James147> danielo: basically what you have to do is remove the repo, fix your packages then add it again and update
<danielo> I am runnig it right now "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<danielo> It seams to work...
<danielo> I have question http://paste.ubuntu.com/816863/
<James147> danielo: dosnt much matter what you answer, Y to reset kdm to its default settings, N is you have changed kdms setting at all
<Guest61537> hi all. where should i report bugs in KDE 4.8 ppa oneiric packaging?
<Guest61537> too bad no comments possible at kubuntu.org site
<danielo> and I've got that output http://paste.ubuntu.com/816868/ its look like the list of errors, and now I do not know If that configuration will run?
<James147> danielo: what dose sudo apt-get install -f say?
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816877/
<danielo> here is output for sudo apt-get install -f
<James147> enter "y"
<Guest61537> prepend LC_ALL=C to get messages in English
<James147> danielo: then run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816882/
<Guest61537> "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> danielo: remove the backports repo first
<danielo> I've gave You an output, see it
<danielo> there are some errors
<Guest61537> the usual solution is to install the package manually with dpkg -i --force-all
<Guest61537> then rerun apt-get -f install
<Guest61537> you can find packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<danielo> James147 what to do? remove backports repo first? then run it  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> danielo: remvoe the repos, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<danielo> ok
<danielo> thx
<James147> danielo: then add the repos and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<TaiChiMustDo> Todays upgrade dies updating Kiriki.
<danielo> Just does 2 entries??? #deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<danielo> deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<James147> danielo: yeah
<danielo> I got few errors about 404 not found
<danielo> can I ignore it???
<James147> danielo: during which command?
<danielo> sudo apt-get install -f
<James147> danielo: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<danielo> yes
<danielo> moment
<danielo> the eror cames with command  $ sudo apt-get update
<danielo> now next http://paste.ubuntu.com/816893/
<TaiChiMustDo> danielo: you should always use 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' first. 'sudo apt-get install -f' should prompt you for this.
<sheytan> someone already on 4.8 in oneiric?
<danielo> Sheytan I am tryin
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816900/
<sheytan> danielo means you're installing, downloading or havin issues right now?
<danielo> I have installed but errors with dependencies came up, so now it is a struggle with dependencies
<TaiChiMustDo> I'm finishing upgrade now after Apper crashed. Now on CLI using 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sheytan> i'll try too ;) Greets  from Poland btw :D
<danielo> I am from POLAND
<danielo> :D
<sheytan> i see ;]
<danielo> heh
<danielo> Try it and give back a solution :p
<danielo> Sheytan
<sheytan> danielo i will. downloading pkgs now
<danielo> <james147> I got problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/816906/
<danielo> Sheytan maybe You would check that http://paste.ubuntu.com/816906/
<sheytan> danielo: it doesn't say nothing to me :) am not a dev, just a user :D
<James147> danielo: and "sudo apt-get install -f" says?
<TaiChiMustDo> danielo: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816913/
<danielo> It is really  a mess
<James147> danielo: always answer y to taht prompt
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816917/
<danielo> ok. now I got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/816917/
<TaiChiMustDo> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<danielo> TaiChiMustdo now i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/816922/
<danielo> dependencies error
<James147> danielo: uninstall the packages that are causing the error
<danielo> so??? this one??? kde-workspace-bin
<danielo>  kde-window-manager
<danielo>  kde-window-manager-common
<danielo>  linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic
<danielo>  libtaskmanager4abi3
<FloodBotK3> danielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielo>  plasma-netbook
<James147> yes that list
<TaiChiMustDo> WooHoo! KDE 4.8.0! Nice
<danielo> I wonna to :(
<TaiChiMustDo> Alittle glitchy on the upgrade using Apper but CLI using 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' fixed that.
<TaiChiMustDo> Maybe I can help?
<danielo> what now?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/816931/
<danielo> I got that errors all the time???
<James147> danielo: remove the offending packages
<danielo> I am trying but http://paste.ubuntu.com/816937/
<danielo> errors errors
<James147> danielo: "sudo dpkg -r --pending"
<TaiChiMustDo> danielo: Are you interrupting the process? "dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste killed by signal you (Broken pipe)"
<danielo> no
<danielo> maybe I will delete the source.list
<danielo> It can be messed
<danielo> sudo dpkg -r --pending gives nothing :D
<sheytan> danielos do you have or had icon tasks plasmoid installed before you begin to upgrade?
<danielo> yes
<danielo> I was using it for a long time
<danielo> :D
<sheytan> me too, had problems with deps right now.
<sheytan> got to apper, remove plasma icon task
<sheytan> agree to install other software
<sheytan> after that do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sheytan> i just did, all went fine, going to reboot :D
<sheytan> wish me luc
<sheytan> k
<danielo> :D
<danielo> sheytan give me the feedback
<TaiChiMustDo> danielo: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<danielo> I've done this
<danielo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danielo> and now I got:
<danielo> Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy dla install-info...
<danielo> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<danielo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-addons_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_i386.deb
<danielo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK3> danielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> danielo,  what are you trying to upgrade , KDE or the OS to 12.04?
<danielo> only kde
<domenic> hey guys, i was hoping someone could help me with KMix.  I broke it, uninstalled, and reinstalled it
<domenic> It no longer shows per-application volumes
<BluesKaj> danielo,  alt+f2  kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d , delete any ppas there , then in the terminal sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-upgrade , afterwards , sudo dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> domenic,  set your volumes in alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade, danielo , but you probly already fixed that
<danielo> should I delete all files?
<danielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816984/
<macram> updating to kde-sc 4.8.0
<macram> any issues i should notice?
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> I have some trouble with the update...
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/192824/
<excognac> anyone?
<excognac> please, it would be very nice if someone could help
<excognac> google doesn't
<BarkingFish> what is your question ?
 * BarkingFish may be a lot of things; Psychic is not one of them :)
<excognac> I have a very strange trouble with using sudo apt-get update  gives E: unable to locate. more precisely http://paste.kde.org/192824/
<excognac> *install
<BarkingFish> I see what you are doing
<BarkingFish> When you do upgrade and update - you don't need the word "install" as part of the sudo apt-get command
<BarkingFish> it's just sudo apt-get update
<BarkingFish> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<excognac> ouch
<excognac> thanks
<BarkingFish> what it thinks you are trying to do is install a package called update
<BarkingFish> :)_
<excognac> if it would hurt i would scream
<BarkingFish> to make it easier, you can use an interface to install packages
<excognac> no thanks, I prefer this way
<BarkingFish> that's ok :)
<BarkingFish> I do some of my stuff on CLI too
<BarkingFish> but for packaging and updates, I use apper
<BarkingFish> so much easier :D
<BarkingFish> anyhow excognac - try those commands as I showed you them, hopefully you should be able to do what you need :)  If you still have problems, you're welcome to pop back and I or someone else will try and fix them
<excognac> BarkingFish: thanks again,  it works now properly
<RiotingPacifist> my powermanagement plasmoid doesn't suspend take any actions after my laptop has been idle (I can suspend and everything fine though), don't know where to start on this one
<aguitel> how restore default setting in kde (kubuntu11.10)
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  i got a short question:
<howlymowly> my knetworkmanager isn#t wrking at all for the wifi networks i need to access (eduroam, anroid tethering)
<howlymowly> so.. I want to use the old nm-applet from gnome.. but can not find it.. any idea?
<James147> aguitel: kde settings are stored in ~/.kde ... renaming this folder will restore all kde applications to their defalts
<James147> howlymowly: what chipset is your wifi card? (lspci can tell you)
<aguitel> James147, ok
<howlymowly> James147: i use a broadcom adapter  though I am not able to see it right now in lspci
<James147> aguitel: application configs are in ~/.kde/share/config  application data is ~/.kde/share/apps
<howlymowly> ahh well   James147  there it is:   06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<aguitel> James147, how to make dolphin to read ./folders
<James147> aguitel: other setings (autostart for instance) are also stored somewhere in ~/.kde
<James147> aguitel: .folders are hidden folders, you can just navagate to them in the address bar, or tell dolphin to show hidden folders (via menus or press alt+.)
<James147> howlymowly: have you installed the broadcom drivers? (additional drivers in the menu should beable to do it)
<aguitel> James147, i cannot see the menu in dolphin
<aguitel> James147, ok i see
<James147> aguitel: its on the right of the toolbar
<aguitel> James147, thanks
<howlymowly> James147: jepp...  It says "this driver is activated and currently in use"
<James147> howlymowly: what exactly isnt working about the network widget?
<howlymowly> James147: I can not connect to the eduroam network and android tethering over wifi...  the status stays at "configuring interface"
<James147> what encryption is the android device using?
<howlymowly> i know that tathering works for example, as I can connect to it with another cell phone. I can also connect to eduroam using the exact same settings with my cellphone
<howlymowly> James147: I turned encryption off
<howlymowly> (just to test why i can not connect to the cellphone, of course)
<James147> strange ^^
<howlymowly> but it still isn#t working
<howlymowly> funny thing is:  if i start using wifiradar it works
<howlymowly> but I really donät like wifiradar, as I can not plug in my umts-usb-dongle  and it will automatically connect to the internet
<James147> howlymowly: have you tried deleteing and recreating the connections?
<howlymowly> James147: hundrets of times :)
<James147> howlymowly: could you try connecting from a new user (just to rule out a wacky config)
<howlymowly> hold on
<howlymowly> hmm..  or James147 I think I need to give up today on this issue
<howlymowly> I really got to go to bed :)
<James147> :)
<howlymowly> sorry mate, but thx for your efforts, anyway
<howlymowly> gn8 all
<aguitel> James147, what ppa need to add to take the last firefox browser ?
<James147> aguitel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<aguitel> James147, thanks
<aguitel> James147, anyway to install kde 4.8 in 11.10 ?
<usertest> anonops
<new2net> Has anyone else experienced trouble starting mysqld due to apparmor on 11.04 after installing these recent updates?
<jjman6> how can i force uninstall something w/ apt  (it won't let me because of a pkg w/ unmet dependancies needs to be reinstalled but i'm out of HD space so i want to uninstall some pkgs)
<new2net> jjman6, maybe make a ramdisk to temporarily store a couple GB?  mount -t tmpfs -o size=2G ramdisk /mnt/ramdisk
<jjman6> new2net: what does that achieve. it won't upgrade the broken pkg because there's not enough space and it won't let me uninstall other stuff to free up space on that partition
<James147> jjman6: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<James147> ^^ it will delete downloaded debs and should give you more space
<jjman6> umm only on the partition that the debs are stored which is not /usr
<James147> jjman6: its /var
<jjman6> right which does me no good.  i need to free space on /usr so it will fix broken dep. on but there's not enough free space on /usr
<James147> jjman6: any perticular reason you chose to have a seperate /usr partition?
<jjman6> yea because its the wise thing to do
#kubuntu 2012-01-26
<James147> jjman6: not if it fills up :) ... also, have you tried dpkg -r <package> ?
<jjman6> not that.  i've used apt-get remove/purge
<James147> try dpkg, its what apt-get uses as a backend... might have better luck
<jjman6> i tried --force-yes  also to no avail
<James147> jjman6: du -sh /usr/* | sort -h      you can find out whats taking up the space
<James147>  ^^ delete it manually and reinstall the package it belonged to
<jjman6> i know whats taking up the space  lol.  bunch of games
<jjman6> which is why i want to uninstall some
<James147> jjman6: delete their data directories then, (or move them to another partition) fix the dep problems then remove them
<jjman6> i find it odd that there's not a way to force uninstall something while a diff. pkg has dep issues
<James147> jjman6: because packages are interlinked in magical ways... you shouldnt really do anything while there are issues to be resilved
<James147> resolved
<James147> (well, except resolve the issues)
<jjman6> yea and resolving this issue is to remove other pkgs  lol
<jjman6> which it won't let me do
<jjman6> fail
<jjman6> as u said i guess i'll just have to delete them manually
<jjman6> which i was hoping to avoid
<James147> jjman6: generally a bad thing to do... but I am not sure what else you can do
<James147> jjman6: you could move them to ram and bindmount it back :)
<jjman6> sounds like more trouble then its worth  lol
<James147> (or to another disk)
<James147> jjman6: mv /usr/path/to/large/files /dev/shm/files && mount --bind /dev/shm/files /usr/path/to/large/files  (assuming you have enough ram)
<Gerald> can you guys help me with a p7zip problem
<Gerald> I'm trying to unzip a 15 part file but i keep getting an error e message.  each part isv 200mb but i have 58gb free.
<James147> Gerald: what error?
<Gerald> >james147 it says error e_fail
<James147> have you tried using ark?
<Gerald> not yet, it wasn't recognized by dolphin so i tried p7zip.  the name is <name:)>.7z.001
<Gerald> >james147 ark opens a blank screen when i try
<hug02012> hello everybody
<hug02012> I upgrade a kde 4.8 and I get problem at startup
<hug02012> dont show titlebars
<hug02012> and dont resize windows
<hug02012> somebody have any clue??
<hug02012> I'm a kubuntu user
<James147> hug02012: what happens if you run "kwin --replace" in konsole?
<hug02012> hi
<hug02012> it works
<hug02012> but
<hug02012> if i close the console the problem comeback
<James147> hug02012: what happens if you run "kwin --replace & disown" in konsole?
<James147> ^^ or kwin --replace in krunner
<hug02012> uhmm..
<hug02012> one moment
<hug02012> output this: [1] 4272
<James147> but dose it work?
<hug02012> yes
<hug02012> I restart the system to see how going this
<hug02012> ty James
<hug02012> rebooting..
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've got my hands on a Toshiba laptop with Ubuntu 9.04 Hardy on it, and unfortunately, I can't figure out the main password. I need to reset it.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: boot a live cd, mount the root fs somewhere, chroot into it and run "passwd"
<LINKSWORD2> Crap. I don't have an Ubuntu cd.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: it can be any distro raelly ^^
<LINKSWORD2> :D
<James147> though you do need bootable system
<LINKSWORD2> Alright.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: ^^ running "passwd" will reset the roots password, use "passwd USERNAME" to reset that users password
<LINKSWORD2> And I can't do that from within an active OS, right? It has to be a live boot?
<James147> LINKSWORD2: you need root access
<James147> if you dont have any access then you cant do it... live cd will always give you root
<LINKSWORD2> OK, thanks.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: but no, the actual media dosnt matter, you can boot from a nother hdd, or partition... you just need something with root access, passwd mount and chroot
<James147> (and well, a shell)
<bemis> LINKSWORD2: does grub have a password?
<LINKSWORD2> No. Grub boots automatically.
<bemis> stop the boot at the boot menu, and edit the command line - add "single" (no quotes) to the end of the boot line
<bemis> should give you a shell
<James147> ^^ O yeah, you can do that to :)
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. I'll have to remember that next time I screw up at home.
<James147> ^^ might also want to remove "splash"
<bemis> yeah
<LINKSWORD2> Well, this isn't working out so well. We're going to re-install Windows on it. :/ (Had to install SOMETHING to make sure it worked.)
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks for the help guys. I'm shutting down now.
<virusuy> it's just me o KDE 4.8 arrived today to Kubuntu ?
<bemis> virusuy: if you have the backports ppa active i think
<James147> virusuy: kde4.8 was added to the backports ppa today (or yesterday, depending one where you live :) )
<virusuy> James147: nice! , yes, yesterday, it's 00:19 here in Uruguay
<jperez2012> hello everyone o.o
<jackyalcine> Updating to KDE 4.8, any reviews so far?
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody know how to get the new Plasma active task switcher and launcher installed?
<MaxHR> How can I get the lowfat settings to apply to existing user accounts?
<jperez2012> Does anyone have any insight as to the current status of plasma active for mobile devices?  I have an N900 and would love to know any kinda data on it so far
<giantpune> hey, i just had apper tell me it wanted to update.  i clicked ok, and it downloaded 600+MiB of packages and midway through the "preparing" stage, it just stopped.  i killed it with the ole sigkill.  but now i cannot seem to get it to start up and work properly
<giantpune> i start apper and it just sits there forever on "checking..."  does anybody have an idea how to et it back working?
<giantpune> nevermind.  i cussed at it a bit and fiddled with the locks and dpkg and it seems to be working
<DaemonFC> Apper is probably the one time I've seen the world go the wrong way and Kubuntu doing something appropriate in response
<DaemonFC> that thing has so many bugs, and Fedora just kicked it in at the last minute with no testing and made their users suffer through it
<galvao> Guys, I'm upgrading the latest released packages (including a lot of KDE packages and a new kernel) and the update just stalled at 56% - latest message: installed libcurl3-gnutls. It's stalled there for more than 5 minutes now. What should I do?
<galvao> ?
<galvao> Ah, I just love when Kubuntu screws me and there's no one available to help. It's such a warm sensation
<MacSeal> galvao open konsole and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<galvao> MacSeal: But the upgrade window is still opened, I can't close it, it's there, stalled
<galvao> not frozen, but stalled
<galvao> should I force-close it?
<MacSeal> yes close,is a bug of apper,i think
<galvao> k, hold on
<galvao> MacSeal: If I don't get the graphical dialog to force close it should I look for the process via shell and kill it?
<galvao> and if so, is it the "qaptworker" process? I'm not sure
<galvao> or the "muon-updater"?
<galvao> this one right?
<galvao> MacSeal: OK, killed the graphical updater, but now when I run a apt-get update I get the "locked" error. What now?
<MacSeal> file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<galvao> yup
<galvao> dpkg is running
<MacSeal> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<galvao> but stalled, obviously
<galvao> ok, trying to re-run the update && upgrade, let's see
<galvao> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<galvao> doing it now
<MacSeal> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<galvao> k, it's running again
<galvao> MacSeal: well, it ran through the end now. I'll try update && upgrade again
<galvao> MacSeal: k, funny thing: it doesn't find anything else to upgrade, but then again KDE isn't telling me that I need to reboot. It should, tho...
<MacSeal> ok
<galvao> right?
<galvao> since it upgraded a new linux-headers, kde and such
<MacSeal> reboot
<galvao> yeah I thought you'd say that
<galvao> see you soon (I hope)
<galvao> MacSeal: Thanks a lot for helping, everything seems to be OK now
<galvao> c ya!
<termit68ru> ооо
<mr-rich> eee?
<termit68ru> Чё тут делать то?
<termit68ru> )))
<mr-rich> termit68ru: ENGLISH PLEASE!
<bazhang> !ru | termit68ru
<ubottu> termit68ru: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<termit68ru> )
<domenic> hey guys/girls, I broke Kmix, uninstalled/reinstalled
<domenic> and now the per-application volume doesn't work anymore... it doesn't show up anymore
<domenic> how do i return this functionality?
<AlexZion> I guys , I just upgrade to kde 4.8 and i got problem with plasma-widget-addons, it always give me back a kind of overwriting problem ..., how can I fix it .. ?
<Guest26871> How can i connect to  box.net using DAV?
<adonay> hi need a help , i am using a wireless internet but the hotel bloked it with "antamedia hotspot"
<yon__> urgent help please
<yon__> urgent help please
<yon__> urgent help please
<FloodBotK2> yon__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<yon__> urgent help please
<yon__> urgent help please
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<FloodBotK2> yon__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<hateball> Calm down
<yon__> how do i bypass a the antamedia hotspot login authenthication please
<adonay> what do you have to offer "hateball"..(same situation)
<yon__> there are many tools in the internet, but they even limited down the http, and this is not a free country, you can't talk what ever you like
<Riddell> this is a channel for kubuntu support not for bypassing network logins
<yon__> i just want to see youtube video in my file and download kubuntu packs, man god gave me the gift of freedom of choice, they are not giving me the internet connection i am paying for
<yon__> shut up riddell
<faLUCE>  hi. I need to automatically copy data from a text file to a GUI. Is there a program for doing that?
<Powl> hello everybody
<Powl> can anyone tell me how to use unofficial playonlinux scripts
<hateball> faLUCE: well that depends on the app.... one workaround would be to send the contents of the textfile to Klipper perhaps?
<hateball> faLUCE: So you could paste it in
<Powl> can anyone tell me how to use unofficial playonlinux scripts
<Tm_T> Powl: unofficial?
<Powl> scripts written by people on their site
<Powl> like this on http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-2985-Age_Of_Mythology.html
<Tm_T> Powl: perhaps this helps: http://playonlinux.wikia.com/wiki/My_first_script
<Powl> oh that works thank you very much
<DaemonFC> oh great, now apport is crashing
<DaemonFC> :)
<ShishKabab> I've made a fresh installation Kubuntu 11.10 and installed the bcm43xx drivers (and added b43 to /etc/modules). Everything works, except that when booting it says it's 'waiting for network configuration', which slows down the boot process considerably. My network is encrypted, so it can't make a connection until I'm logged in anyway. How can I fix this?
<daggs123> hello guys, I'm using kubuntu 10.04 lts and I'm trying to pipe a command into netcat but I don't get any output, the command is: echo "cat /tmp/abc" | nc xyz 123, running nc xyz 123  does logs me into the system and the file in question exists, any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<faLUCE> Hi. I have a HUGE .xls file with records with the following fields:  "name, address, email. etc."   I have to manually copy and paste each record into a GUI form but it takes too much time. How can I solve?
<Tm_T> faLUCE: gui form is something that isn't able to import data from some file format?
<faLUCE> Tm_T: obviously not
<Tm_T> faLUCE: and the said gui form doesn't have any external api that could be used to feed the data?
<Tm_T> if not, then I'm out of ideas
<faLUCE> Tm_T: obviously not
<aguitel> how add icon "show desktop" in the panel ?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question:  i just installed kde 4.8 and for some reason it installed kwin_gles instead of kwin..  problem is:  now kwin isnt starting automatically any more
<howlymowly> so I installed kwin  now it works..  bhut the performance of kwin over kwin_gles is aweful
<howlymowly> how can i use kwin_gles bydefault?
<tkennedy> Hi - Anyone familiar with openconnect issues in kubuntu 11.10?
<tkennedy> it seems that in a kde bug for openconnect it states that version 3.03 > of openconnect is needed in order to use openconnect vpn but kubuntu only has 3.02 version
<mydogsnameisrudy> some talk online about out of date version of network manager
<tkennedy> plasma-widget-networkmanagement        0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu5 Network Management widget for KDE Plasma workspaces
<tkennedy> that's the version in kubuntu 11.10 that I have. I've read on a kde bug that that's the version you need
<tkennedy> unless I'm reading wrong
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> sup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, morning coffee here , you ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah had 3 cups allready so im good thx ;)
<alfonsino> hello
<bazhang> hi
<alfonsino> list
<marc__> hi
<Petomai> I just installed Kubuntu, can anyone assist me with a question
<Petomai> maybe everyone is asleep ;)
<BluesKaj> Petomai,  ask your question
<Petomai> When I open Rekonq and go to google.com it is in Catala language. I click "Google.com in English" but it stays in Catala
<BluesKaj> no instant gratification here , you need patience , we're all voluntteers
<Petomai> is there a way to fix that?
<Petomai> I understand, and I am grateful for any support
<BluesKaj> Petomai,  hang on fo asec
<Ebonhand> hi all
<BluesKaj> Petomai,  open system settings>locale>country region and language>language tab , set your language preference there
<Ebonhand> kopete with hacker theme, using dark kde theme - inbound text is unreadable (black on black) - any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Ebonhand,  using kopete for irc ?
<Ebonhand> no, for gchat
<Petomai> okay thanks. It says to relog, so brb
<Ebonhand> no luck with googling, just a few old bug reports from 2008 with no apparent follow-up
<BluesKaj> well,. other than changing your colour theme ...
<Ebonhand> *sigh*
<Ebonhand> k, ty
<Petomai> it is still in Catala
<Petomai> ahh
<Petomai> I had to clear cache
<Petomai> Thanks!
<Petomai> i am experiencing some interesting bugs
<Petomai> when I open home or root folder, it says "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<Petomai> when I launch rekonq, it loads all of the images of the homepage into Gwenview, and it's impossible to browse the internet. :S maybe I need to re-install
<Petomai> I'll try an update, and reboot first
<clashingwave> Hello everyone I'm wondering how I can make ubuntu software center look more native in kubuntu? (muon software center always seems to crash at 31% when installing something)
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey Guys
<Schrodinger`Cat> whats up ?
<Petomai> my muon software center has a seg fault before loading
<Schrodinger`Cat> do is a good idea too install KDE4.8 now in kubuntu ?
<clashingwave> I installed it on a fresh install of kubuntu, and its worked fine so far
<clashingwave> @Schrodinger
<edgars_> yello!
<Schrodinger`Cat> nice
<edgars_> heeelp!!! How can i disable those annoing popup descriptions? :/
<clashingwave> @Schrodinger Just make sure you use the commandline when updating to it
<Schrodinger`Cat> clashingwave: and i need a ppa to upgrade ti 4.8 ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> clashingwave: or just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<clashingwave> Schrodinger yes you need the kubuntu backports ppa to install it, its not in the normal repositors yet
<clashingwave> Schrodinger the ppa for it ->> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<Schrodinger`Cat> :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> its dangerous
<Schrodinger`Cat> like a poison inside a box...
<Schrodinger`Cat> but
<Schrodinger`Cat> may i can remove it if i want ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> and reinstalle the true 4.7.3 ?
<clashingwave> I don't know, I've never really had to remove a KDE update before x]
<liudas> edgars_: K-system settings-workspace behavior-workspace uncheck show popups
<James147> Schrodinger`Cat: downgrading isnt really supported... it can be done but not as simple as upgrading
<liudas> edgars_: if you wnat remove them from task bar - right click - task bar settings ucheck show popups
<liudas> could be light misspell due to translation. im not on eglish ui
<edgars_> mmm
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks
<pious> How do I integrate the Desktop Calendar with Evolution & KDE Organizer?
<pious> Some times outlook doesn't work. How do I get outlook to work again?
<pious> My hotmail.com email was hi-jacked from a person using the name William.
<liudas> by the way, thanx everyone who have put your fingers and brains on kde 4.8 release for kubuntu
<edgars_> Show information tips
<edgars_> looks like that one is correct
<BluesKaj> liudas,  thank the ppl at #kubuntu-devel
<liudas> ok :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<pious> Is there any way that the Kubuntu wesite can provide a store that includes commercial software and games?
<BluesKaj> liudas,  there are some bugs , still ,but overall it's working ok on my setup
<liudas> :“ yep you are correct i forgot exact phrase
<edgars_> liudas: nice! :)
<edgars_> and now, most stupid question ever
<edgars_> how i can create shourcut on the desktop? :O
<liudas> BluesKaj: i know i run 4.8 too it's sexy
<James147> edgars_: shortcut to what exactly?
<liudas> drag and drop you will be met by popup with options
<BluesKaj> edgars_,  drag the app, folder, file to the desktop, you'll have a choice of icon or folder "look"
<pious> Some of the governments wants to migrate to Linux and they need some paper work forms.
<edgars_> ouch
<liudas> createshorcut here. it will be to locations
<liudas> to add apps shortcut - in K find you app right clik - add to desktop
<pious> Some of them doesn't understand Open Source and they need Open Source plus Commercial software to migrate.
<edgars_> My last kde was kde 2 :D
<BluesKaj> !canonical | pious
<ubottu> pious: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<pious> exit
<liudas> :)
<pious> Nice talking to you all.
<kubuntu_useer> Hi I am fairly new to Kuntu and I am running 11.10. I need help. The automatically look for software package tool said yesterday that I needed to update my PC  so I did. I ran the updates and the progress bar froze around 59% and I had to do a hard power off because a normal restart would not work because of the below error. After rebooting I re-ran Muon Package Manager and it install all of the updates but one which is the one located
<kubuntu_useer>  below:
<kubuntu_useer> The following errors occurred while applying changes:
<kubuntu_useer> Package: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic-pae_3.0.0-15.26_i386.deb
<kubuntu_useer> Error: failed in write on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/System.map-3.0.0-15-generic-pae': No space left on device
<FloodBotK2> kubuntu_useer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> kubuntu_useer: is there space left on the device?
<liudas> <kubuntu_useer> i guess it's muon bug
<liudas> restart start console
<liudas> sudo apt-get update
<liudas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<liudas> probably you will be suggested to run command
<liudas> dont remember exactly
<liudas> konsole will output command to copy paste
<liudas> some times muon does this
<liudas> just hangs
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_useer,  muon is broken , don't use it , run your updates/upgrades in the terminal or with other package managers that work like , apper , adept , or sysnaptic
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<kubuntu_useer> thanks I will give it a try
<liudas> you will suceed :)
<kubuntu_useer> thank again for your help mince talking to you
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_useer,  you may need to run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , first
<kubuntu_useer> ok
<Petomai> is there a way to check the status of software update? it's at 56% running dpkg and hasn't moved
<Petomai> I think it died
<BluesKaj> Petomai,  using muon /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Petomai> it's the software updates, it said there were updates. I don't know if it is muon
<Petomai> oh it is, under help it says muon
<Petomai> update manager
<BluesKaj> muon is broken as a software updater , usee the terminal or apper ,adept or synaptic , don't use muon, Petomai
<Petomai> i tried to open Konsole, it never opens
<BluesKaj> Petomai,  alt+f2  type konsole
<Petomai> everything locked up and I had to hard-power off. the touchpad is not working, and wi-fi is not working
<Petomai> I think KDE does not like my laptop
<Petomai> konsole launches now though
<Petomai> running dpkg --configure -a to finish the previous update
<Petomai> touchpad/wi-fi are working now, logging into gmail loads accounts.google.com/ServiceLoginAuth as HTML and doesn't login to my inbox
<Petomai> installing firefox ;)
<BluesKaj> !who | Petomai
<ubottu> Petomai: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Petomai> I am speaking to no one in particular, just anyone who may have ideas as a whole. I do not know who is here, or who is away. Sorry to be a bother
<James147> Petomai: not a bother, but you are morelikly to get a response if you structure a question with your details :)
<clashingwave> Hay again everyone, does anyone know how to make USC look a bit more native in kubuntu?
<James147> USC?
<James147> clashingwave: ^^
<clashingwave> James147: Oh "Ubuntu Software Center"
<jasp> как поставить скайп ? скачал deb  архив   он вроде поставился но не появился в меню
<qbit> I currently have ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa configured as a repository from which I (sometime ago) pulled KDE 4.7.4. I am considering to add or switch to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backportsfor KDE 4.8
<qbit> if I do this I should disable the first repo right? Or can I wait and KDE 4.8 will eventually be moved here?
<clashingwave> Hay everyone, does any one know how to  make Ubuntu Software Center look better in Kubuntu? Muon crashes to much =/
<yottabit> yo guys
<yottabit> this is driving me nuts
<yottabit> flash player keeps creating a mm.cfg file in ~/ directory
<yottabit> it's driving me crazy
<yottabit> er, i guess this is more of a power user question
<yottabit> superuser.com rather
<azerny> Hello everybody, would there be someone who speaks French?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> :)
<azerny> Thanks. Sorry for my interuption.
<yottabit> ybit: test
 * guap31 estoy en www.sex-all.com [ HOla quieres verme www.sex-all.com ] [1hr 4mins]
<Linkmaster> Riddell: ^
 * guap31 estoy en www.sex-all.com [ HOla quieres verme www.sex-all.com ] [1hr 12mins]
<BluesKaj> !ops spammer
<BluesKaj> Riddell, we have a psmmer here
<BluesKaj> spammer rather
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. i want apache to have access to my /var/svn folder which contains svn repositories...however, svnserve daemon is also going to be accessing it...i know based on documentation that i need to give apache permission to access this folder also, but if i were to chown -R that entire directory to apache:apache   then the svndaemon which runs under svn:svn will not have access to it...so, i was wondering if a simple hack of doing a chown -R apa
<James147> cannonfodder: add apache to the svn group and make sure /var/svn have the corrent premissions for the group
<James147> (you may need to restart apache or possibly reboot for the group changes to take effect)
<pious> Does Windows and Linux have all the features to handle the new CPU from AMD? Is it called the BullDozer?
<pious> Does the i7 still use 500 Wattage?
<pious> hello?
<meho> hallo an alle :-)
<meho> mein virtualbox startet nicht hat jemand lust zeit mir zu helfen ??
<BarkingFish> !de | meho
<ubottu> meho: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<meho> hi all!  my virtualbox dont work, have sombody time and fun to help me please ?
<super_> were is msn for kubuntu
<Peace-> super_: kmess
<super_> thanks
<Peace-> super_: telepathy-qt
<super_> download kmess?
<super_> it s ok thanks
<shadeslayer> super_: http://blogs.fsfe.org/drdanz/?p=632
<shadeslayer> although we are still waiting for packages which is a shame
 * shadeslayer looks at Quintasan
<super_> thanks
<shadeslayer> I'll try and get telepathy qt backported so that telepathy KDE can atleast compile on oneiric
<grawcho_> dose anyone else has a problem with plasma-desktop in kde 4.8 ? it seems to have stoped working after the upgrade?
<James147> grawcho_: try a new user, if it works for them rename or move ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* to reset plasma to its default (hopefully working) settings
<super_> i install aircrack-ng,,, how to start the soft please?
<James147> super_: its a suite of commandline utils... there are lots of guides on how to use it
<super_> can u help me were i can get the commands,,, please
<James147> super_: search google, there are allot of guides floating around
<super_> oki thank you
<aguitel> is anyone use razorqt ?
<grawcho_> James147: thanks i will
<Kurdistan> I can only get kwin effects working if I enabled it from terminal or KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace. if I close the terminal the effects goes away. is it possible to get it working.
<aguitel> Kurdistan, make with alt+F2 window
<Kurdistan> aguitel, did not understand.
<aguitel> Kurdistan, press alt+f2
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> then?
<aguitel> type  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace
<Kurdistan> aguitel, that works.
<Kurdistan> that does not work if I close the terminal
<aguitel> this is not terminal
<Kurdistan> aguitel, I no. it does not work from krunner/alt+a2
<Kurdistan> only from terminal
<aguitel> why only for terminal
<Kurdistan> aguitel, do not no.
<Kurdistan> if I knew I would not ask
<neo69> hi
<James147> Kurdistan: what happens if you try alt+f2: and type in the box that appears "env  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace" ?
<neo69> someone mixed the components of my desktop bar, how can I make it look like the default?
<Kurdistan> James147, it worked.
<Kurdistan> James147, what kind of magic did you use?
<James147> neo69: rightclcick the panel > panel settings > remove panel > right click the desktop > add panel
<James147> Kurdistan: need to use env to set enviroment varibles for a program when not use bash
<Kurdistan> James147, will this work if I reboot now?
<James147> Kurdistan: douptful
<Kurdistan> James147, what should I do then?
<neo69> James147: thanks
<James147> Kurdistan: try to find a properfix, or hack it into the autostart scripts (system settings > startup and shutdown > autostart)
<Kurdistan> James147, what is a properfix for this?
<James147> Kurdistan: dont know, dont know what exactly your problem is
<Kurdistan> James147, my problem is that I can not run kwin effects without this command you gave me
<Kurdistan> or enabled kwin effects from terminal
<James147> what happens if you try otherwise?
<Kurdistan>  following desktop effects could not be activated pop ups again <<---- without this is coming
<James147> Kurdistan: where did you find out about the command you mentioned?
<Kurdistan> James147, I find it out from nvidia channel.
<Kurdistan> they tipsed me about the beta drivers and it worked only with that command.
<Kurdistan> but with yours I do not need to have terminal running
<James147> Kurdistan: http://community.kde.org/KWin/Environment_Variables  ^^ have you tried just setting that option in the GUI? System settings > desktop effects > advanced  : set compisoting type to opengl
<Kurdistan> James147, yes.
<James147> Kurdistan: are you starting kde in safemode (should be one of the options on the login screen)
<Kurdistan> James147, do you mean that I should log out
<Kurdistan> and then choose safemode?
<James147> Kurdistan: no, logout and check that you wernt in safemode
<Kurdistan> James147, okej.
<Kurdistan> brb
<grawcho> James147: user managment not really working that great without plasma-desktop ... what directory did you say i need to move ?
<James147> grawcho: "sudo adduser newusername" in konsole... alt+f2 to start applications
<James147> grawcho: but ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* (all files that begin with plasm)
<grawcho> yeah ... yeah ... i got it done ... thanks
<James147> (should also beable to "alt+f2: user" to launch the user managment tools
<tessarakt> Hi!
<grawcho> i tried it crashes ... did it via tty1
<tessarakt> anyone here using Audio Out over HDMI with Nvidia?
<grawcho> James147: and i should rename it ?
<tessarakt> the audio sink is shown in the configuration
<James147> grawcho: might want to also "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to makesure you are fully uptodate
<grawcho> it is... that what caused the problems
<James147> grawcho: rename or move the config files to reset plasma to its defaults
<James147> grawcho: are you sure it wasnt intrupted at all?
<grawcho> pretty sure ... it worked just fine prior to rebooting
 * James147 suggests running the commands anyway... they cannot hurt the system any more then it is
<tessarakt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653296 - "in that the MULTIMEDIA settings in kde show both cards, but the test button does not output any sound when the HDMI is selected."
<tessarakt> same for me ...
<grawcho> James147: already did, also dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install ... and oh aptitude dist-upgrade
<grawcho> hold on ... restarting x
<grawcho> and dkm
<grawcho> *kdm
<James147> grawcho: and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" might help
<James147> (makes sure all the packages that are shiped with kubuntu are installed)
<Kurdistan> James147, it worked without any fix.
<Kurdistan> after your command
 * James147 thinks something else changed...
<Kurdistan> only if I disable kwin and restart. it does not work if I den try to active it. then I need to run command line again.
 * James147 wonders if its due to the functionaly checks
<danielo> hello
<danielo> Is here anyone that use kde 4.8
<danielo> ???
<James147> datruth: best to just ask your question
<James147> not try to find people that might know the answer
<Kurdistan> James147, do you think I should disable it?
<James147> Kurdistan: you can try
<grawcho> James147: works thanks :) your great
<danielo> how about kde 4.8 on my pc is very slow. Worst than kde .4.7.4
<James147> danielo: I suggest you create a new user and see how it behaves with them
<danielo> good Idea
<danielo> :P
<Kurdistan> James147, were can I close functionaly check?
<James147> Kurdistan: Advanced tab of the desktop effects settings
<Kurdistan> James147, I am in advanced.
<Kurdistan> can not find the func. check
<James147> Kurdistan: there should be a checkbox under the compsition type
<tessarakt> ah, I think the device numbering changed or something like this
<tessarakt> aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav works
<Kurdistan> James147, http://imgur.com/NYQZz
<danielo> now after restart it goes better
<grawcho> James147: after checking a few thing i found out that one of my installed widgets is not supported and crashing plasma (cpufreqdisplay) ... thanks ... i'll open a bug report
<grawcho> *things
<grawcho> g'night
<maZed_> anyone here maintain kubuntu.org website? found a small little error
<danielo> Is there any smart way to clean kde folder, but leaving all my configuration, mails, amariok statistic etc
<danielo> ?
<James147> datruth: the kde util "sweeper" might help
<James147> danielo:  ^^ sorry
<danielo> where I can find it?
<James147> danielo: it should be in the repos if its not already installed
<danielo> yes
<danielo>  it is in system
#kubuntu 2012-01-27
<_calum> Hi. Is it possible to get openoffice to read out text aloud?
<ignas> hi guys, I've installed kubuntu on my lenovo T510, now I've got LAMP set up  and I'm trying to install netbeans. It installs well and runs too, but the problem is that I cannot see it neither in the software center nor it's listed in the context menu so I cannot choose to run a file in it
<ignas> when i click on a file -> properties -> open with - it's not listed there either
<ignas> any ideas?
<ignas> can you at least see what i'm writing here lol
<ignas> oh and it's netbeans for php
<James147> ignas: we can see you, but be paitent, most people here only casualy check what people are saying
<James147> ignas: but how did you install netbeans?
<ignas> ok no worries, i just figured maybe i need to register or something so people could see me :)
<ignas> i downloaded the sh file from netbeans.org
<ignas> installed java
<ignas> and ran sudo sh netbeans-7...
<ignas> the installation was quite straight forward and had shown a success message
<James147> ignas: thens thats why it hasnt created a menu and isnt in the software center... the software center only manages packages installed via the packagemanagment system (it cannt guess what you installed) and its likly the sh script didnt create the menu entries
<ignas> is it possible to fix it somehow? I'm really a linux newbie
<James147> hmm, strange... seems to be packaged for everything but oneiric -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=netbeans :S
<James147> ignas: you can add a menu entry by right clicking the menu -> edit menu : and add an entry
<James147> ignas: though it is generally better to get a package for it
<ignas> James, the problem is the right click menu. Because if I have a file somewhere in some folder which I want to edit with netbeans - I basically can't because it is not listed in the open with section
<James147> ignas: add a menu entry then you can set file associations
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I just burned a CD for upgrading, but I have forgotten how to upgrade Kubuntu using the CD itself.
<sehven> hi
<sehven> can anyone guide me where to get the mp3 plugin for amarok?
<DasKreech> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sehven> i already tried  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sehven> thx ubottu! now i can see the fluendo in the package manager :)
<sehven> thanks again! im off to check if all settings are saved. :D
<DasKreech> :)
<juacom99> Hi, 1 quick question, i got an enviroment variabel defined. and i don't know where i defined it. is ther any way to trace it?
<DasKreech> juacom99: Which variable?
<DasKreech> I'm presuming this is Bsh?
<DasKreech> Bash
<juacom99> DasKreech: JAVA_HOME
<juacom99> i check in bashrc, /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile and ther's nothing there
<juacom99> DasKreech: yes is bash you presume well :P
<DasKreech> I would suppose that's coming from the JAVA package
<juacom99> DasKreech: i download the binaris from oracle's web
<juacom99> then i install and add the enviroment variabel myself
<James147> juacom99: just add it you ~/.bashrc
<James147> it to your ^^
<DasKreech> juacom99: I thought you were looking for where you got the variable from?
<juacom99> DasKreech: i'm kinnda am. I wanna know where i set the variabel in the firs please
<James147> ^^ or ~/.profile
<juacom99> *kinnda
<juacom99> James147: that will ovewite the vaiabel only form me
<juacom99> i want to make it global :P
<James147> juacom99: then in /etc/profile...
<juacom99> yes but if is set on any of my profiles files it get overwited for me to the old value
<juacom99> that's why i was looking where i export it in the first please
<James147> juacom99: "cd /etc; grep -r "JAVA_HOME" ,
<juacom99> cool that was what i was looking for ( i think)
<juacom99> thanks bouth
<DasKreech> or cd /home; sudo grep -r "JAVA_HOME"
<James147> DasKreech: actually no, both commands will fail :) cd /etc; grep -r "JAVA_HOME" .    << need the . :)  or just do "grep -r 'JAVA_HOME' /etc"
<DasKreech> James147: I didn't get the cd in the first placee :)
<DasKreech> never understand why people do that
 * James147 needs to go to sleep, he isnt thinking stright
<James147> DasKreech: I generally avoid it when giving commands, makes it less error prone. Just wasnt thinking today
<juacom99> i foiunf it it was on /etc/environment
<juacom99> *i Found it
<juacom99> thanks guys
<James147> hmm, was expecting /etc/profile.d/*
<DasKreech> juacom99: Ah good find. now I need to see when that gets called
<juacom99> i'll move it to /etc/profile
<juacom99> is the pleace where is supouse to be isn't it?
<DasKreech> Would have bet that's sourced in /etc/profile
<DasKreech> juacom99: No It's correct where it is
<juacom99> ok so /etc/enviroment is call from /etc/profile ?
<James147> DasKreech: according to mine: # This file is parsed by pam_env module
 * James147 notes he is currently on archlinux so it might vary... but he dosnt see why
<juacom99> James147: i only got 2 lines on /etc/enviroment
<juacom99> PATH=<<some path here>>
<juacom99> JAVA_HOME=<<The path to java home here>>
<juacom99> tot even with export :|
<juacom99> *not
<James147> juacom99: because it isnt a shell script
<juacom99> is just a plain text where it get the enviroment so he can export it?
<James147> juacom99: from what i can tell its a config to define enviroment varibale that pam_env reads
<juacom99> cool i didn't know that
<juacom99> well i got to go to sleep now, thank you bouth again for the help
<James147> yey, "find: File system loop detected; `/var/lib/btrfs/root/__active' is part of the same file system loop as `/'."  gota love btrfs :D
<juacom99> cya
<DasKreech> Bye
<DasKreech> James147: It's mounted itself below itself?
<James147> DasKreech: yeah :D
<DasKreech> By default?
<James147> DasKreech: its intentional, btrfs can define subvolumes and mount them where it wants
<James147> DasKreech: ^^ not really... but its the default layout for most distros that support btrfs: /dev/sda contains __active and __snapshot (__active being a subvolume that contains the root)
<DasKreech> ah
<James147> and then you mount /dev/sda subvol __active as root and /dev/sda to somewhere in taht :D
<James147> that way you can snapshot your root easly
<James147> ^^ that is default if you pick it as the root fs
<DasKreech> so when you reference /dev/sda what are you pointing at?
<James147> DasKreech: btrfs has a default subvol you can set (mine is unset atm, so the root of the filesystem)
<James147> DasKreech: but it has the mount option "subvol=XXX" where XXX is a subvolume if you want to moutn that subvolume
<James147> (also subvolid to reference them by their id, root is always 0 )
<James147> DasKreech: o and I should probally note that my btrfs volumes arnt inside a partition, they are  writen directly on the disk (so to /dev/sdX rather then /dev/sdXY  ^^ though you can use a partition table if you want)
<DasKreech> GPT?
<James147> (and currently raid1ed across two disks)
<James147> DasKreech: no, no partition table at all, but you can use gpt or modos tables if you want
<James147> (I was just feeling adventrous when I set this up :D  )
 * James147 notes that linux dosnt really `need` a partition table... they are just conveint for splitting up the disk
<DasKreech> I knw
<James147> ^^ well except for maby the bootloader... think that needs a partition table
<DasKreech> Just easier for recovery
<James147> DasKreech: thats what the raid1 is for :D
<DasKreech> Hardware RAID?
<James147> DasKreech: btrfs raid
<DasKreech> ha ha And if the Mobo fails?
<James147> DasKreech: motherboard? then i cry and buy a new computer
<James147> move the disks and boot
<DasKreech> Recover the RAID from Live CD?
<James147> DasKreech: dont need to if mobo fails... jsut move the disks and boot :)
<James147> DasKreech: if one drive fails then i can replace it easy enough
<James147> DasKreech: and livecds should be able to read btrfs raid well enough...
<James147> assuming they have support for it
<DasKreech> James147: Think most do
<James147> these days they should
<James147> though with brtfs being quite new grabbing a livecd with the latest btrfs tools would be a good idea
<James147> which remindes me, i really need to get me usb install of arch working so i can use it as an uptodate vustamisable revocery disk :)
<DasKreech> Lay off the Vodca
<James147> ^^
<ibyte8bits> exit
<Firefishe> hat is the name of the plasmoid widget, similar to Folder View, that let's you see a list of folders, and an open button in the top part of the widget's menu?  Quick Access or something?
<Firefishe> hat=what
<Shaan7> Firefishe: yes Quick Access
<Firefishe> Shaan7: Does it have  a source file?
<Shaan7> kernelpanic: i remember finding it on kde-look.org
<Shaan7> kernelpanic: sorry
<Firefishe> or can I download it from kdelook?
<Shaan7> Firefishe: ^
<Firefishe> Shaan7: I found it.
<Shaan7> cool :)
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how would I create an SQL Database for Amarok?
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: if you are going to use external database (which you don't need to), amarok does give the instructions
<LINKSWORD2> Ok. Are there any free hosts for an SQL database?
<Tm_T> why you want to run the database elsewhere than in your computer?
<LINKSWORD2> I'd like to have an assured backup of my music... Something that doesn't get erased if I have to reinstall Kubuntu on this computer.
<sehven> hi
<sehven> what causes can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found?
<sehven> i already tried disabling floopy from bios
<Shaan7> sehven: faulty CD/DVD drive
<sehven> oh
<sehven> but why run at first then not at reboot?
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: the music files don't get stored to the database
<sehven> btw im running it on a thumbdrive
<Shaan7> thats weird, yep
<LINKSWORD2> OK, then what DOES get stored?
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: only the metadata (what is played and when, ratings etc) ... and that can be saved along the files
<Shaan7> LINKSWORD2: MySQL will cry for help if you store actual music in it :P
<Tm_T> amarok's database IMHO is quite disposable
<LINKSWORD2> lol
 * Shaan7 goes for lunch
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I see that. Is there some way I can store my music separate from my computer... Other than BS databases like Google Music?
<sehven> bummer already installed fluendo but amarok crashes T_T
<sehven> how about store it in another comp? access it via network
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: ubuntuone?
<LINKSWORD2> What is that? ;/
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: or any external storage you have access to
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<LINKSWORD2> Ok, I'll check that out.
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: wouldn't external hard-drive do the job well?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, except for the fact that I store more sensitive data on externals. I'm an IT specialist.
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: you can do that with your music files too
<LINKSWORD2> Actually, I cannot do that, due to the sensitive nature of the other data on the external drives.
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: use other external drive then, or whatever works for you, as a specialist you should know (:
<sehven> get a new external :)
<LINKSWORD2> .... -_-
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: basically, any solution that allows you access external files does work for Amarok: ssh, ftp, smb, ... pretty much everything
<pro7o13x> hey all...got 12.04 installed, trying to find the GUI program for installing programs, but it either isn't installed or changed names...anyone know?
<Tm_T> !precise | pro7o13x
<ubottu> pro7o13x: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LINKSWORD2> pro7o13x: 12 is only the next step up from the 11 series. The package manager they started using in 11 is called Muon.
<pro7o13x> yeah...not finding it
<pro7o13x> must not be installed
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Well, I have not experimented with 12 yet. My computer is an old Compaq from 2003, which doesn't seem to like anything above Kubuntu 11.04.
<Tm_T> pro7o13x: to get support for 12.04, please use #ubuntu+1
<LINKSWORD2> I've only recently updated my software, and I have a new app called Nepomuk.... What the heck is it?
<Shaan7> ah, which planet were you earlier? :P
<LINKSWORD2> The number one way to piss me off is to treat me like I'm an idiot....
<Shaan7> ah ok ;) well nepomuk has been there since years now
<bazhang> !find nepomuk
<ubottu> Found: virtuoso-nepomuk, libnepomuk-perl, libnepomukquery-perl, libnepomuk4, libnepomukquery4a
<LINKSWORD2> This computer has been around for years, but hasn't been running for a while...
<LINKSWORD2> As I said. I've only recently updated it.
<bazhang> http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk  <---- LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Bazinga? :P
<Shaan7> LINKSWORD2: exactly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d41bmTSogA4
<LINKSWORD2> Konqueror: Your flash player is out of date!
<LINKSWORD2> Yep. My old computer is that lame.
<pro7o13x> crap..can't remember getting late...where is the setting in dolphin to make it inline rename instead of opening a new window?
<Shaan7> pro7o13x: configure dolpgin > general
<Shaan7> *dolphin
<pro7o13x> thats what I thought....hmm now where did it move to in KDE4.8
<poteron> Some issues after upgrading to Kubuntu 11.10 from 11.04.
<poteron> Sound is gone.
<poteron> Slide show screen saver setup no longer opens.
<pro7o13x> upgrade or fresh install?
<pro7o13x> try reinstalling phonon?
<poteron> Sound back after deleting ~/.pulse
<pro7o13x> nice
<poteron> How is one supposed to test the mic through phonon Sound and Video configuration?
<poteron> Will it start recording when I hit test?
<super_> hello
<super_> how i can use nokia pc suite  in kubuntu please
<Shaan7> super_: nokia pc suite doesnt have a linux version
<Shaan7> what exactly do you want to do?
<super_> i need reset  6300
<Shaan7> ah i guess for that phone you gotta use pc suite on windose
<super_> okey thanks
<super_> what about flash player for kubuntu?
<jtheuer> Hi, any idea how I can get sending emails working? In "akonadiconsole" the mail dispatcher shows up as "Offline, Broken" - any chance of finding more detailed information?
<poteron> Deleting ~/.pulse fixed both audio output and recording in Skype.  There are gazillion devices to choose from, which is a bit confusing.
<poteron> Slide show screen saver no longer works properly after 11.04->11.10 upgrade.  The setup does not open.
<poteron> Might be user specific, have not tested yet with a new user...
<poteron> But how to fix it for existing users?
<john____> re
<Linux_Jones> how can i make a bootable usb drive from an iso?
<haygus> Hi, I want to use a proxy with my kubuntu, how can I do it ?
<haygus> I came back
<haygus> s/a/o
<hateball> Linux_Jones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Shaan7> hateball: use system settings > network configuration
<hateball> Linux_Jones: You have Under Kicker -> System -> Create bootdisk
<Shaan7> "Ct
<Shaan7> oops sorry
<haygus> I think my proxy is configured
<haygus> and the systemm too, but I want to wget something does not work
<Linux_Jones> hateball: thats not what im doing though, im trying to fix windows for a friend, downloaded an iso for windows 7 but the usb creator wont recognize the iso
<Shaan7> haygus: ah yea for wget you gotta do "export http_proxy=http://server:port"
<haygus> oh thank you
<haygus> I did it
<Shaan7> Linux_Jones: yea it wont work for windows
<hateball> Linux_Jones: Oh that's probably a different beast altogether. I've not had the displeasure of trying to use Windows isos
<Shaan7> Linux_Jones: USB Creator in the menu only works with *buntu images.
<haygus> Shaan7: I have this : export "HTTP_PROXY=host:port
<haygus> (with http
<Shaan7> haygus: i guess only smaller case http_proxy will work
<Linux_Jones> any ideas?
<apachepanda> linux is case sensitive after all :)
<haygus> Shaan7: I come back
<Shaan7> Linux_Jones: there should be windows tools to do that, google for it
<Shaan7> hateball: ?
<Shaan7> hateball: sorry
<Linux_Jones> ha ha,  the other problem is that i only have this linux box laptop to work on it
<haygus> I have to close and open my session
<haygus> is it opssible to reconfig the network ?
<haygus> oh bad
<haygus> If i do wget url it works
<Shaan7> haygus: add it to your .bashrc
<haygus> if : sudo wget url doesn't work
<haygus> I did in /etc/profile
<Shaan7> haygus: yea for sudo, I have to workaround, do sudo su first, then export, finally wget
<haygus> everytime I need to sudo ?
<Shaan7> yeah if you want to do sudo wget, thats how to get it working
<Shaan7> for normal wget, you dont need to do that
<haygus> but I need for apt-get update...
<Shaan7> yea exactly
<haygus> how can I save the export for everytime ?
<Shaan7> no idea
<Shaan7> maybe bashrc for root?
<Shaan7> guessing ..
 * Shaan7 has to go
<haygus> thank you
<elf_> ghb
<elf_> привет
<goekhan> hello
<goekhan> i successfully build a program (texstudio) from source
<goekhan> how do i add the built executable to my programs?
<goekhan> i tried simply copying into usr/bin
<goekhan> but i wonder how do i put it into my start menu
<hateball> goekhan: Rightclick it, Edit programs
<hateball> The rest should be quite straightforward
<goekhan> thanks hateball ! :-)
<goekhan> hateball: thanks
<hateball> goekhan: :)
<qbit> I currently have ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa configured as a repository from which I (sometime ago) pulled KDE 4.7.4. I am considering to add or switch to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backportsfor KDE 4.8
<qbit> if I do this I should disable the first repo right? Or can I wait and KDE 4.8 will eventually be moved here?
<Tm_T> qbit: no need to disable the other repository. and KDE sc 4.8 will be eventually land to ubuntu-backports
<qbit> Thanks - didn't know for sure if I should update to KDE 4.8 with both enabled at same time
<kaddi> hi, anybody know how to install amazon mp3 downloader on a current ubuntu install? They only have a version for 8.10, which obviously breaks when you try to install it on 11.10
<Tm_T> kaddi: no idea, but could you try amarok?
<kaddi> na, you need that to download the songs from amazon, not to listen to them
<Tm_T> kaddi: I assume Amarok can download them too
<kaddi> they don't have DRM on their songs (which I applaude) so they use that application to make sure you're the one to buying them
<Tm_T> but yeh, only option I know is Amarok, just make sure you have the latest release (:
<kaddi> which is?
<kaddi> i have 2.4.3
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-25-backports-ppa
<kaddi> how would I go about to only get amarok from the backports ppa?
<kaddi> i don't exactly want to update kde entirely
<Tm_T> add the repository, update package lists, install amarok, remove the repository, update package lists, done
<kaddi> it kinda sucks that all major software companies rely on the linux community building their own support system instead of just updating their tools regularly as they do for windows and OSX
<kaddi> 8.10 has been end of life since forever
<kaddi> they must not have touched that installer since 2008
<kaddi> ok, so what do i do then once i have the amz file to make amazon download it?
<kaddi> Tim_T?
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> I'm trying to install kububtu 11.10 on my computer. It is installed, but X do not start. Then I did 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade', then I installed nvidia-current from console. It claimed that there is no environment for building modules.
<coder2> Then I did 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and finally system started. Anyone experienced such problems?
<coder2> Now I'm not able to start software center - it crashes immediately.
<coder2> Please help
<DoctorPepper> can anyone tell me where  can i  make request for new features
<ikonia> DoctorPepper: what sort of thing ?
<DoctorPepper> ikonia:  the first feature would be  for appmenu  to  be multiple screen  aware  means   that if i have multiple  screens with  each of them having appmenu  applet running  the  appmenu of screen 1 has the menu of the app running on screen one   and so on
<PaulIIIIIIII> what do yo think when in the forest meets mans grownup triplets width man who have one testicle
<ikonia> DoctorPepper: that's something you'd need to talk to KDE about, not ubuntu
<ikonia> DoctorPepper: Ubuntu doesn't make KDE, the KDE project does, ubuntu just uses it
<DoctorPepper> actually dbusmenu  is a ubuntu project
<ikonia> DoctorPepper: I thought you where talking about the kde application menu
<ikonia> if it's an ubuntu application log a bug on launchpad.net and mark it as "wish list" and put the details in
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj  hows the coffee today
<BluesKaj> VG , thanks mydogsnameisrudy , it helps get me moving
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  how are you doing today?
<mydogsnameisrudy> good heading for my 3rd cup right now
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> running KDE 4.8 on 12.04 here , all seems well except for some minor (to me at least) crashes in system settings locale , otherwise very solid so far
<BluesKaj> gotta reboot ..brb
<mydogsnameisrudy> i tryed 12.04 gnome left it for mint11 kde
<BluesKaj> gnome ... not my cuppa tea, unity isn't either
<mydogsnameisrudy> used gnome for a long time but unity is killing me
<Squidy> hello.. is there a ppa for installing kde telepathy 0.3 in kubuntu?
<Peace-> Squidy: i guess no
<Peace-> Squidy: there is for telephaty 0.2
<Peace-> and so... it will be upgraded when they will do the package
<Squidy> Peace-: ok.. I'm going to wait then..
<Squidy> thx
<Smith_> I have little problem when I restart ubuntu, it checks my filesystem everytime. How can i force check it once.
<James147> Smith_: boot a live cd and play with fsck
<James147> (you should not fsck a mounted drive)
<Smith_> how will I do it Thanks
<Smith_> how can i permanently skip disk check on restart
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have installed KDE 4.8 and i can see that virtuoso-t is keep the CPU about 50% busy. Is this normal?
<naftilos76> is keeping
<Smith_> naftilos: what about your hardware
<naftilos76> My CPU is a Quad Q9550 2.83GHz, GPU is GeForce 9600 GT, Sound HW is Nvidia MCP51 High Definition Audio, 4GB RAM
<naftilos76> Smith_?
<James147> naftilos76: he left
<naftilos76> Smith_: I have never experienced this problem before! Oh, sorry i didn't notice :-)
<James147> naftilos76: is you system currently indexing files?
<James147> if it is then thats expected, if not then thats not exepected
<naftilos76> i have suspended momentarily the indexing but the CPU keeps being as busy as before
<naftilos76> i have just suspended Nepomuk
<naftilos76> the CPU is still at 30-40% busy
<naftilos76> i can see via 'top' that virtuoso-t is keeping the CPU busy
<naftilos76> what is it doing?
<naftilos76> has anybody else had any issues with virtuoso since last upgrade to KDE 4.8?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<James147> naftilos76: suspose to be indexing... not sure how reliably the stop function is atm :S ... try killing it anad see what ahppens
<naftilos76> is virtuoso related to nepomuk? i do not know
<naftilos76> if it is then maybe it is still doing something even when suspende
<naftilos76> everytime i upgrade KDE something is wrong
<pawiecki> hello :) I've got a question. Why when i do "sudo <something>" my password is correct, but when i want to do "su" it's incorrect?
<pawiecki> it gives: "su: Authentication failure"
<Torch> pawiecki: that's because su requires the root password while sudo asks for your user password
<Torch> pawiecki: there is no root password set per default in kubuntu. but you can set one by sudo-ing to root and running passwd
<pawiecki> Torch: ok, thanks :)
<pawiecki> is stable kde 4.8 in repos already?
<naftilos76> i have a problem with virtuoso-t. it keeps CPU busy
<Shaan7> ppa backports
<Shaan7> pawiecki: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<naftilos76> it will probably be fixed in the next updates
<James147> pawiecki: though it is not recomended to set a root password, you should be able to use sudo for evertthing
<pawiecki> James147: why?
<James147> pawiecki: most automated attacks go agienst weak root password... not haing one makes all these attack fail before they have even started :)
<pawiecki> didn't know that :)
<James147> pawiecki: and there is little point in having a root password when you can use sudo to gain root access (sudo -i  can be used instead of su -)
<pawiecki> but as far as i remember in Fedora su -c is used for many things
<rocketfish2> how can i get linux to use my rocketfish 3.5 usb drive ? it sees everything but the hard drive inside. windows can completely use the rocketfish external harddrive. i have linux 11.10. what can i do ?
<James147> pawiecki: that means run the follow command as loged in as root, this is what sudo was designed for
<James147> pawiecki: you should be able to use "sudo command" where you use to use "su -c command"
<James147> pawiecki: the only difference is you use your user password rather then root
<rocketfish2> will i have to use windows if i wanmt to use my external drive?
<rocketfish2> want*
<pawiecki> so basically su -c is the same as sudo, but uses root's password when sudo uses user's one, right?
<James147> pawiecki: basically
<pawiecki> then what's the point of having "su"? :)
<rocketfish2> has an y body ever had this kind of problem ?
<rocketfish2> the less you allow root access, the better, i suspect pawiecki
<James147> pawiecki: you can loginto other users with it... (though you can with sudo as well)... basicaly its there because its a standard application that part of basically every linux systen
<rocketfish2> even in diskutility, it says the drive is no partitioned, it is though. when i attempt to set up the drive, disk utility says it does not exist...
<pawiecki> rocketfish2: i didn't ever had any troubles with external drives under Linux. Is it external hard disk plugged via USB? Maybe the problem is in the ACPI or power issues
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: check your dmesg output
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: ok, i typed dmesg in a terminal. what am i looking for ?
<rocketfish2> pawiecki: how could i check for ACPI issues ?
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: insert drive, wiat 4-5 secs, run dmesg, see if shows some errors in the ~10 lines at the bottom
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: ok
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: it says something like this when i plug in mine http://pastebin.com/cpLsmTie
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  what brand external is it ?
<BluesKaj> oh rocketfish2 , ok
<rocketfish2> BluesKaj: it is a rocketfish usb 3.0 3.5 inch usb external hard drive enclosure.
<rocketfish2> the number 2 was assigned to my nick because rocktfish was already taken
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: im checking
 * BluesKaj wonders if an esata drive would be more recognizable
<Shaan7> BluesKaj: well USB should run without any issues
<pawiecki> how to make that blue text? :)
<BluesKaj> Shaan7,  yes agreed , but I've seen these external usb drive recognition and permission probs before and they can be very puzzling
<rocketfish2> pawiecki: /me
 * pawiecki test
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: i found this >  sd 12:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: hmm, now google for that and see if you can find something
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: then three >rejecting I/O to offline device
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: and a > READ CAPACITY failed
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: then >  Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  is it ntfs formatted or fat32?
<rocketfish2> and basicly io rejection and some other studff about assumming
<Shaan7> BluesKaj: from what errors he is getting, its not a partitioning problem at all
<Shaan7> BluesKaj: something to do with the enclouse and the linux usb storage drivers
<rocketfish2> BluesKaj: it once had my personal data on it, i thought it was corrupt when i first encountered this problem... i have reformated sence then from windows...
<rocketfish2> for trouble shooting
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: hmm so some time back it did work on linux?
<rocketfish2> yeah, i had a cheap external drive kit, no caSE, a usb cable that plugged directly into the drive itself and a power supply that did the same.. it flaked out ... so i got this rocket fish and put the drive inside. all was good again, i had thoght the cheap device corrupted my data... turnes out it was a problem with linux, i updated (complete reinstall) linux to 11.10.. and now i am here
<rocketfish2> i used it for a long time with a cheap case and card board box to protect the drive
<Shaan7> rocketfish2: hmm tbh you can try googling with those errors and see if you can find something
<Shaan7> issues like these are pretty hard to debug at times
<Shaan7> i once had a seagate hdd which wont on linux on my laptop, worked on windows. And, it worked on same linux on everybody else's computer :P
<SIQKO> have basic questions, anybody there for help
<rocketfish2> Shaan7: yeah, i "googled" Device offlined - not ready after error recovery and have a some pages up and reading...
<pawiecki> ask your question
<rocketfish2> thanks every one
<BluesKaj> I was looking at a Fantom 1.5 esata/usb drive for this media server ...runining out of room
<SIQKO> the cooler is making over working
<SIQKO> sry
<SIQKO> i couldn't made my self clear
<SIQKO> it is over working it's making that noise
<SIQKO> thought that an ongoing process it's is overloading the CPU
<Shaan7> SIQKO: dont guess, see the system monitor and check if thats actually the case
<SIQKO> probably a bug or somthin, is there anything i can do to detect that at
<SIQKO> yeah but what if it is not obvious
<SIQKO> i tired ps auxf | sort ..etc, at the top of the list was the borwser so ... plugins, or ....
<bretzel> What the hell ???? We're in year 2012 and Ubuntu's ncurses still show (NCURSES_MOUSE_VERSION ) == 1 ???????????? MUST BE at least  2! I am fucking tired to re-compile and install ncurses with today's feature!!!!
<SIQKO> this suppose to be a community
<peace_> bretzel: or maybe there si a bug that you don't know...
<SIQKO> yeah
<SIQKO> that's my point
<SIQKO> how do i dedect that ?
<pawiecki> SIQKO: on Kubuntu you can hold Ctrl + Esc and a nice System Activity app will show, check there. Maybe it's just a fan thing
<SIQKO> ok trying
<qbit> SIQKO: couple of things I've seen peg cpu: acroread gets stuck if you've opened a pdf in a browser tab
<qbit> in top you would see this at 100% cpu on the top line if it happened
<SIQKO> i cannot stand the loud cooler noise it's not pleasant at all with this os
<pawiecki> have to go, bye all
<qbit> the other thing I had happen once a while ago was desktop search indexing needed to get turned off
<SIQKO> thnx a lot
<bretzel> pawleeq: heheh thanks for the hint, it is nice :-)
<qbit> if you're on KDE 4.7.4 or earlier you can disable strigi easily without having to turn off nepomuk
<Tm_T> bretzel: language, please
<bretzel> peace_: About ncurses, I don't know about any bug. I've encountered no probs ( using ncurses in ArchLinux for example, they provide binary ncurses with version 2 ) ...
<bretzel> Tm_T: Sorry I will no do it again :-)
<Tm_T> bretzel: also if you want something to be done to ncurses packaging, complaining here won't help you at all (;
 * bretzel I apoligize for my mad words -
<bretzel> bad *
<Tm_T> !bugs | bretzel fill bug report instead, and provide as much details as possible, in a well-constructed, polite way (;
<ubottu> bretzel fill bug report instead, and provide as much details as possible, in a well-constructed, polite way (;: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<peace_> bretzel: for your machine
<SIQKO> why there isn't a sofvare that stops un necessary CPU ussage ?
<bretzel> Don't know if filling a bug is the right way, because it is not related to bug, but a feature.
<Tm_T> bretzel: bug, feature request, they all go thru same system
<SIQKO> how do you mostly deal with bugs
<bretzel> Anyway, sorry again (for my `corse?` language) . Have a good day -- I have to return to code :-) ( I notice the suggestion to the Ubuntu's bug system )
<pangolin> Anybody else having issues getting past the kubuntu splash screen with the latest kernel update on 11.10?
<SIQKO> ok if the system monitor dosen't show a problem but still the cpu over loaded what to do than
<SIQKO> at least anybody plz tell me what it might be so i don't lose time looking for the wrong remedy
<Tm_T> how you measure the cpu-usage?
<SIQKO> top
<SIQKO> htop
<Tm_T> and you see cpu-usage being 100% while processes don't take cpu much?
<Tm_T> or along those lines
<SIQKO> ps auxf | sort  -nr -k3  | head -10 etc etc
<SIQKO> yeah and plus the cooler runs more than it was suppose to
<Tm_T> SIQKO: see wha iotop -o says
<ScottyK> On my kids linux box, ,my boy somehow crashed the plasma desktop, leaving a black screen. I can alt-F2 to get to a konsole. What is the command to restart the computer from a user?
<ScottyK> reboot doesn't work because he isn't admin
<Tm_T> ScottyK: krunner works? write "restart" there?
<SIQKO> and there is my browser at the top of the list and unnecessarily using the CPU
<ScottyK> TM_T - I'll check
<Tm_T> SIQKO: try
<SIQKO> ??
<Tm_T> SIQKO: if the browser is using much of io (per iotop -o), try if closing it makes any difference
<SIQKO> already did
<SIQKO> it makes
<Tm_T> there's the cause then? (:
<ScottyK> Tm_t - no go.
<Tm_T> ScottyK: all those logout/restart/shutdown/etc actions should be available thru krunner (alt+f2)
<Tm_T> so, they don't appear there, or they appear but don't work?
<SIQKO> cookies and plugins might be eating my CPU
<Tm_T> SIQKO: cookies don't eat cpu
<SIQKO> why ?
<ScottyK> I'll type "restart", and I can see some options, but the process window is partly blocking it, and I can't move it.
<ScottyK> pulled up a window to configre the shutdown process
<Tm_T> cookies are just small text files, to make oversimplify (:
<Tm_T> ScottyK: "restart" here does offer "restart the computer" as the first option, hmmm
<Tm_T> ScottyK: try launching plasma-desktop?
<ScottyK> Yeah, I think he borked something!
<ScottyK> how about just logging off a user from command line?
<SIQKO> acctually one of tham probably is overloading my cpu
<SIQKO> it is irrelevant whether cookies or plugins
<qbit> SIQKO:  when you run top in konsole is the line at the very top of the list showing you anything at 100% CPU use?
<SIQKO> nop
<ScottyK> TM-T - that did it! restarting plasma at least pulled up the option to log off. then from the user window I was able to restart it. thanks! Didn't want to just hit hte reset button
<Tm_T> qbit: if it's IO causing the cpu load, no process would appear taking cpu as the IO is keeping the cpu busy (:
<Tm_T> ScottyK: np
<SIQKO> no 100 % usage so what >
<qbit> another question I had does the fan run fast all the time no matter what
<SIQKO> yep
<qbit> maybe it wasn't set to throttle down in BIOS
<SIQKO> i dn think so
<SIQKO> i use the same os with a different conn
<SIQKO> look to be honest it is not running that fast at all but even slightly should be acceptable with this os ... right
<rocketfish2> ok, one of the suggestions to my problem was to set delay_use . the new problem is i am unable to alter this setting even when logged in as root... what can i do ? is there a utility to change usb drive settings ?
<SIQKO> before i have intalled  a browser and few feautures of it, you won't notice if the nb was on
<rocketfish2> sometimes, linux is weak.
<SIQKO> whaat?
<qbit> sometimes after a year the heat sink needs the dust blown out of it too  :-)
<rocketfish2> huh ?
<SIQKO> oh comone it happends only after i open the browser
<SIQKO> i don't think the probl is physical nor techinal there is a plugin somewhere messing with my CPU and i hate it
<qbit> which browser are we talking about?
<SIQKO> mhhh
<SIQKO> opera and ff
<rocketfish2> opera is junk
<SIQKO> then I uninstalled the first one
<qbit> well disable all of extensions and plugins
<SIQKO> oh man where where you earlier
<qbit> then turn them back on one at a time until the problem happens
<SIQKO> how shall i do that
<qbit> well in firefox ctrl-shift-a (or the Add-ons selection under the Toold menu)
<SIQKO> waiting .... i got to solv this i just can't this no longer
<qbit> err Tools menu
<SIQKO> yeap
<qbit> as far as Opera I don't use
<rocketfish2> opera is as fat and useless as opera winfree :p
<SIQKO> i have removed it
<SIQKO> Opera i mean
<qbit> well under that menu option will open a page where you can disable any extension or plugin you choose
<qbit> in Firefox I mean
<SIQKO> yep
<rocketfish2> chromium or firefox are what i use. i also like safari when i have access to it
<rocketfish2> firefox has a safe mode :D
<qbit> if you disable them all and restart the browser and the problem is gone it confirms it's a plugin or an extension
<SIQKO> chromium ? got one
<rocketfish2> huh ?
<SIQKO> right now
<mozzy> Midori is nice
<rocketfish2> its the browser google ripped for their Chrome browser
<mozzy> just lean and fast
<SIQKO> thats what i need
<rocketfish2> i need to adjust my usb delay_use setting :(
<SIQKO> what is worng with the browsers this days
<mozzy> try Midori, it doesnt have as many bells and whistles as firefox but its quick and light
<mozzy> good on systems with low ram too
<mozzy> just a suggestion
<rocketfish2> fire fox claims to be racing to keep up with some other browser..
<rocketfish2> firefox has had issues with massive memory consumtion
<SIQKO> that's the purpose of it right after being lunched
<mozzy> ya
<mozzy> and every major version they say they fixed the mem consumption problem lol
<mozzy> its still me fav browser but it sure gets hungry
<mozzy> if you got the gigs mem its not much of a impact on the system
<mozzy> mems cheap these days
<rocketfish2> also, flash has been known to hog a CPU
<SIQKO> absolutely
<qbit> my biggest problem was acroread plugin
<mozzy> ya, once they switch over to html5, whenever that is, we might be better off
<SIQKO> plugin and flash
<qbit> it would go zombie, run the fan up and my cpu temp would shoot up 10 degrees C
<rocketfish2> does any one know how to alter the usb use delay setting?
<qbit> it would even keep doing this after Firefox was closed amd had to be killed manually
<rocketfish2> wow
<rocketfish2> i like okular :)
<SIQKO> dude c'mone
<SIQKO> okular
<SIQKO> hey what about gkrllm ? does that somehow affects the cpu or memory usage
<skaczor> Okular rules! I stay away from acroread unless some retarded org sends me encrypted PDFs of some sort.
<qbit> I use gkrellm here and it does OK
<rocketfish2> i like okular because it alows for book marks and highlighting
<rocketfish2> never heard of gkrllm
<qbit> I only have it monitoring CPU/GPU temps and the CPU and case fan speeds, everything else turned off
<rocketfish2> oh...
<SIQKO> thats all ya need
<SIQKO> but it look kinda cool with those plugins
<SIQKO> anything else must be awared of cpu usage ?!
<SIQKO> and to be avoided since we gott some experience talking here
<SIQKO> plz share some hints,tips
<qbit> well one of the indicators of the strigi virtuoso-t bug that was around a while back was your .xsession-errors file would grow huge in a short period of time
<qbit> I had it happen once it went to 22GB in 12 hrs and filled the OS partition
<qbit> installing the sysstat utility would allow you to run the iostat command
<qbit> in iostat on the avg-cpu line all the way to the right is a %idle field which should be something like 97%
<SIQKO> wow
<qbit> this would show you if some kind of io runaway was chewing cpu
<SIQKO> this happends when i play a vid on youtube
<SIQKO> i don't now why the machine goes crrazy and i just can't stand that its so cruel too mean
<rocketfish2> does any body know how to alter the usb delay_use setting ?
<qbit> rocketfish2: I don't...
<qbit> sorry
<rocketfish2> i have a usb drive that is visable and also non existent
<SIQKO> make sure that correct modules are loaded
<rocketfish2> SIQKO: huh ?
<rocketfish2> SIQKO: like, how ?>
<qbit> lsmod will give you a complete list
<rocketfish2> ok, checking lsmod
<SIQKO> go ahead
<rocketfish2> qbit: what am i seeking in this list?
<qbit> kernel modules
<rocketfish2> the device shows up in disk utility
<qbit> that's everything loaded because or recognized hardware
<qbit> my memory is fuzzy, but I thought at one time or another I had added a couple of usb packages manually myself
<qbit> usbutils, usb-modeswitch, usbmount, and friends
<SIQKO> if that doesn't work try to modify it manualy
<SIQKO> /etc/conf.modules
<qbit> one thing I do is use Muon to look at the file list for packages like this for documentation
<rocketfish2> dmesg-> reset high speed USB device number 26 using ehci_hcd <next line-->  Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<qbit> then I hunt through the docs looking for what I want
<rocketfish2> ill check for usbutils and usbmount and what is friends ? i already have modeswitch
<qbit> friends was a stand-in for "whatever else"
<rocketfish2> my slah drive works while plugged into the external hard drive
<qbit> I've only used usb flash drives; no experience with a usb hard drive
<rocketfish2> usbmount is not installed
<rocketfish2> slah = flash
<rocketfish2> typo
<qbit> my flash drives pop up the device notifier and it asks me what I want to do
<rocketfish2> installing usbmount, though, my flash drive is automonted any way
<qbit> I think possibly usbmount might have been needed for that, I just don't remember what was in the install and/or what I installed myself afterwards
<rocketfish2> im removing usbmount then
<qbit> well also it won't mount a file system it doesn't recognize
<qbit> the way the drive is formatted, configured, partitioned, etc matters
<rocketfish2> i do not have a etc/conf. anything
<qbit> if the mbr/partition table, etc is wrong somehow it will balk and throw an error
<qbit> this happens mostly when trying to use something that was formatted by some weird other software on some othe OS on a different machine
<rocketfish2> disk utility does not have trouble seeing it, it complains when i attempt to partition or format it
<rocketfish2> ill get the error message..
<qbit> I guess I've just been lucky... my stuff just always seemed to work
<rocketfish2> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such device or address
<SIQKO> u click the meny and it appears at the top of the screen
<rocketfish2> if i could try the delay_use setting change suggested one some web page, it may fix this
<SIQKO> happened before but thought it didn't boot properly
<SIQKO> i wouldn't consider it even as a probl but it is strange u click the meny down but ut appears at the top
<SIQKO> anybody knows the reason ?
<SIQKO> it won't appear after restart that is already known but im still curious
<SIQKO> imagine u click the right click on a minimazed option and it opens up on the top of the screen
<BluesKaj> SIQKO,  something to do with kde resizing bug in kde 4.7.3/4 , it was never resolves afaik , due to the releas of kde 4.7.5 , I think
<SIQKO> it won't appear often
<BluesKaj> bbl..
<SIQKO> that's the second time and hope it won't again
<qbit> rocketfish2: this isn't a SanDisk is it?
<SIQKO> let's solve this bug
<rocketfish2> qbit: yes, the usb flash drive is a scan disk , why ?
<SIQKO> anybody familiar with p
<rocketfish2> it comes before Q and after O
<rocketfish2> like the Q it has a curve and a line
<rocketfish2> the O does not share this feature, though there have been rumers about emplimenting a line in the next version of O
<qbit> SanDisk needs to either use the sandisk tool or u3-tool to remove it's U3-Launchpad
<rocketfish2> it is said the O would not be able to keep its completeness of circle and would be more of an oval or simi-circle if this line feature was implimented
<rocketfish2> qbit: , i removed the launchpad long ago... the sandisk has no troubles. i mentioned my flash drive because i can plug it into the usb drive and it works fine from there
<qbit> oh OK
<qbit> well I'm out of ideas then, and starving to death so I'm gonna go get some lunch
 * qbit bbl
<rocketfish2> here http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f
<rocketfish2> its dmesg
<rocketfish2> :D
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<hanasaki> thunderbird just updated to v9 - and it is not compatible with lightning.    is there a build that is compatible?
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  lsusb
<rocketfish2> oh. you again blues... welcome bac k
<BluesKaj> was having lunch
<BluesKaj> pastebin lsusb , rocketfish2
<rocketfish2> yeah. im on it :) i just learned about pastebin a minute ago
<rocketfish2> http://pastebin.com/1gkb07A3
<rocketfish2> BluesKaj:
<rocketfish2> thanks for looking
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  now,  df -h
<rocketfish2> i am surprised that no one knows how to adjust delay_use for the usb ... i am surprised also, linux does not have a configuration utility for such a thing
<rocketfish2> ok,  doing df -h
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  one thing , if it's a USB2.0 device make sure it's connected the 2.0 port
<rocketfish2> http://pastebin.com/mcMGgLbx
<rocketfish2> it is a usb 3 device, and this system only has usb 2
<rocketfish2> the device is hardware compatable with usb 3 and 2
<rocketfish2> like i said, i can plug a usb flash drive into the rocket fish and the flash drive is completely accessable
<Torch> rocketfish2: it#
<Torch> oops
<Torch> rocketfish2: it's a module parameter for the usb storage module
<Torch> rocketfish2: these are set when the module is first loaded into the kernel.
<rocketfish2> Torch: what can be done ?
<rocketfish2> Torch: i have read that a possable salution required the alteration of one of these parameters, though, i am unable to alter them. i do not know how.
<Torch> rocketfish2: you can create a file under /etc/modprobe.d and name it e.g. usb-storage.conf. in this file, write the line "options usb-storage delay_use=5" or whatever you want.
<rocketfish2> Torch: i will try anything, doing it now
<Torch> rocketfish2: iirc the file name does not matter, but should describe what the file is trying to to and probably has to end in .conf
<Torch> rocketfish2: also note that this is potentially dangerous.
<rocketfish2> Torch: in whjat manner is this dangerous ?
<Torch> rocketfish2: making a mistake might in theory prevent your system from booting
<Torch> rocketfish2: it also won't hurt to google around a bit about kernel modules, usb-storage and this parameter.
<rocketfish2> i have a rescue flash drive that restores grub .
<BluesKaj> Torch,  so df -h won't list the device if it's a usb drive , correct ?
<Torch> rocketfish2: for this change to take effect, reboot
<BluesKaj> I was hoping for sdb/devX
<rocketfish2> Torch: what i read was altering the delay_use can potentially fix tis
<rocketfish2> BluesKaj:  ?
<BluesKaj> err dev/sdbX
<Torch> rocketfish2: it might, yes.
<rocketfish2> i am not permited to create a document i that folder.. any way to give me root access to it without logging out and in as root?
<rocketfish2> Torch:
<Torch> rocketfish2: sudo su - on a shell
<Torch> rocketfish2: it will ask for your password.
<Torch> rocketfish2: then use your favourite command line editor ;-)
<Torch> rocketfish2: alternative: use kdesudo kate from a shell, that should work too
<BluesKaj> well, now I'm a bit concerned , I'm ordering a Fantom 1.5TB  external for this server , but I plan to use the eSATA option rather than the USB. Hope that makes for easier recognititon
<rocketfish2> i just got a phone call, be back in a long time..
<rocketfish2> Torch:  thanks
<rocketfish2> i used sudo gedit and saved the file to the restricted folder :D
<rocketfish2> i have ubuntu .... not kubuntu ;)
<SIQKO> the browser is abusing my cpu i caneled it but it still affects it
<SIQKO> how do i terminate it
 * rocketfish2 is on the phone for perhaps the next couple of hours ..
<BluesKaj> rocketfish2,  there are alot of kowlegeable and helpful ppl at #ubuntu , maybe they can help
<rocketfish2> i am also in THAT ROOM
<rocketfish2> they are helping some one with audio troubles
 * rocketfish2 returns to the phone caLL. thanks every one :)
<SIQKO> ti says that another process uses it ?
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with connecting canon LBP2900. I've done steps according this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190, but cannot get rid of error: Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf
<coder2> lsmod | grep usblp shows that the module is loaded
<BluesKaj> coder2,  is it a printer ?
<coder2> BluesKaj: yes
<coder2> How to remove those driver completely to try again from scratch? Just uninstalling of debs do not help.
<BluesKaj> have you tried the printer wizard in system settings>printer configuration
<coder2> BluesKaj: what exactly ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computer>systemsettings>printerconfiguration
<coder2> BluesKaj: and then?
<BluesKaj> look for your printer
<coder2> New printer->CAPT Printer->[Enter Device URI]. stuck
<BluesKaj> if it's properly connected , it should show in local printers
<coder2> BluesKaj: Keep in mind: that's Canon - they are hmm.. special guys.
<BluesKaj> lsusb in the terminal , it should show up there
<SIQKO> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SIQKO> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SIQKO> why i just can't remove it
<peace_> SIQKO:  is another process using it?
<SIQKO> how to kill the process wholy
<SIQKO> well thnx but how to terminate that
<BluesKaj> SIQKO,  do you have a pckage manger open while trying to update in the terminal?
<peace_> SIQKO: close every packager manager opened
<SIQKO> acctualy im trying to remove it
<peace_> leave open only this chat window SIQKO
<sithlord48> SIQKO:  sudo killall dpkg from a terminal
<peace_> i mean close every program opened less this
<SIQKO> but each time i kill it there is some left
<peace_> sithlord48: not safe say that ...
<BluesKaj> SIQKO, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<peace_> sithlord48: what if dpgk is running ? for example on libc?
<peace_> sithlord48: you get a broken system with that command
<sithlord48> what if it is.. you need to run configre -a afterwards..
<peace_> sithlord48: no.
<peace_> sithlord48: if you are installing libc you will broke the system
<sithlord48> never had a problem
<peace_> sithlord48: because yoi have had that problem doesnt mean that it work for everyone
<SIQKO> it is gone thnx ya all
<SIQKO> and u know the reason why i removed it
<peace_> sithlord48:  btw ... try to reinstall libc and kill dpkg then you will understand
 * BluesKaj backs off  ...time to push some snow anyway
<BluesKaj> SIQKO,  what did yo do ?
<sithlord48> peace_:  just that one package is affected by it ?
<peace_> sithlord48:  there are maybe others that are vital for the system
<sithlord48> usually it goes like that , muon is doing some crap its locked up .. killall dpkg, then dpkg --configure -a  .
<SIQKO> the browser was messing with my CPU
<peace_> sithlord48: well .. then try with libc6
<sithlord48> peace_:  i will later in a VM .
<SIQKO> suggestions for better browsers
<sithlord48> chromium
<peace_> SIQKO: firefox
<sithlord48> rekonq is pretty nice when it behaves itself.
<SIQKO> that's what i removed
<sithlord48> i've been mostly using chromium when rekonq don't work
<sithlord48> i perfer rekonq as its works better w/ kget.
<SIQKO> all i was doing was multi tabing and it was fostering the cpu-s workload
<SIQKO> the fan was runnig like hell and i didn't like it
<SIQKO> this os must work properly not overloaded by the stupid plugins and flashes that a browser would allow
<SIQKO> rekonq sounds practical any other ideas
<dewar> i used firefox and have had smoth runing with it on linux
<dewar> it works better on linux than windows i think
<sneakster> Hi
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dewar> hello sneakster
<sneakster> Stupid question, trying to place a .sh file into usr/bin and getting permission denied, how do I get around that
<sneakster> copy and paste from terminal using sudo?
<dewar> you need to be in root
<dewar> via sudo works
<dewar> easier to use -i
<symlink_head> День добрый всем. У меня возникла проблема на Kubuntu 11.10 (x64) установленом на VmWare Workstation 8.0.2. Суть проблемы в том что процесс XOrg потребляет очень много ОЗУ. в данный момент система в работе 3 часа а он уже скушал 2.5Гб оперативы
<dewar> but dont forget to log out again
<dewar> the way i do it, nave to the folder  using dophin
<symlink_head> что делать? кто поможет?
<dewar> open up the program using kate and the sudo command
<symlink_head> установлены драйвера штатные xorg-server-video-vmware
<symlink_head> hi
<dewar> edit the doc then close up
<symlink_head> i have memory leak trouble with xorg
<symlink_head> somebody help me
<sneakster> kate?
<symlink_head> i have Kubuntu 11.10 x64 installed as guest os on Vmware 8.0.2
<symlink_head> process xorg takes 2.5gb of RAM
<dewar> sneakster:  you can use any of you fav word editors
<SIQKO_> bug
<symlink_head> who can help me to fix this?
<dewar> sneakster:  are you using kde
<sneakster> Ubuntu
<dewar> whats the name of the editor you use?#
<sneakster> gedit
<dewar> say you want to edit your sources file but it is locked as read only, do this:
<dewar> sudo gedit open /etc/atp/sources.list
<dewar> sudo will give you read write to the file
<dewar> or you can navigate to the file and open a terminal at that location
<dewar> be carful with sudo though. its very powerful
<SIQKO> why some stupid processes are overloading the cpu
<SIQKO> why.. and how to prevent that
<bobwya_> You shouldn't use sudo to open gedit : use a graphical sudo frontend command like gksu
<bobwya_> important for security : doesn't mess with your file permissions
<bobwya_> SIQKO: install htop it is an awesome little command line utility for seeing the evil CPU hogs...
<SIQKO> alredy did
<dewar> htop is that with the ubuntu distro?
<SIQKO> nop
<SIQKO> u just down it
<SIQKO> sudo apt-get htop
<SIQKO> that's great
<dewar> muon found it
<SIQKO> ist's like an interactiove top command but easier
<SIQKO> for those not familiar with command line
<bobwya_> the beauty of htop is that it will even run in a TTY console (if your X-Session/Desktop Manager is a big hosed) :-)
<dewar> its nice and simple
<dewar> whats the shr?
<sneakster> I'm impressed but not having to stop think to use ls something*
<sneakster> I'm learnin'!
<sneakster> I'm a big fat idiot
<sneakster> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/FAQ#Adding_a_'show_desktop'_button
<sneakster> I'm new to Ubuntu and I installed tint2 and I'm trying to put on a showdesktop button
<SIQKO> u'll learn
<bobwya_> man htop > SHR = The size of the process's shared pages
<SIQKO> all u need to do is to learn
<sneakster> I've got the file created and saved in /usr/bin and now I'm trying to change stuff in the tint2 config file and slightly lost
<sneakster> I'm assuming "tint2config" is the config file, I tried opening it in gedit, but it just comes up blank
<bobwya_> SHR is mapped shared libraries in RAM (or paged) I guess??
<peace_> sneakster: not official stuff ? no support
<bobwya_> htop MEM% column is going to be more useful for everyday use :-)
<peace_> sneakster: then we are kubuntu ... for #ubuntu
<sneakster> ah
<BluesKaj> sneakster,  kate is the default text editor in kubuntu...there seem to be alot of ubuntu users in here today ..the trolls at #ubuntu causing problems again?
<bobwya_> Yeh, kate FTW :-)
<bobwya_> What till they get the HUD thing later this year... There'll be floods of new Kubuntu users :-)
<BluesKaj> actaully the way HUD is described , it seems to be a step up , if it works
<Kwarkje> but it's definitely poweruser feature
<SIQKO> Reading package lists... Done
<SIQKO> Building dependency tree
<SIQKO> Reading state information... Done
<SIQKO> E: Unable to locate package midiori
<FloodBotK3> SIQKO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIQKO> sry
<sneakster> Thanks for the initial help, just wanted to celebrate
<sneakster> woohoo!
<sneakster> I did it
<sneakster> I figured out how to move a file and slightly alter some configurations
<sneakster> I'm the smartest linux hacker of all time
<Torch> sneakster: grats, then ;-))
<rockl> Hey, if you're trying to install the browser I think it's spelled midori.
<carolyn_> howdy all
<carolyn_> I'm working on a friend's computer who is running Kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> howdy carolyn_
<carolyn_> it is continually freezing for no earthly reason, and I just cannot figure out what to do to keep it from doing so
<carolyn_> I have no way of figuring out why its hanging, and google is coming up short
<peace_> BluesKaj: :)  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde+Customization+kit?content=148430
<carolyn_> any suggestions?
<peace_> carolyn_: freeze? kernel issue
<peace_> carolyn_: before worked fine ? upgraded? new hardware?
<BluesKaj> what exactly is hanging , carolyn_ , more detail pls
<carolyn_> she upgraded the OS with the newest release that came out this previous Wednsday, not sure what was included in that though
<carolyn_> worked fine beforehand, just a few network issues I had to pound out
<skaczor> carolyn: can you connect via ssh when it's frozen?
<BluesKaj> peace_,  , nice ...I'm checking out QtCurve atm ..gonna run that for a while
<carolyn_> the gui freezes, music and sounds will continue to play in the background, and the mouse will move on screen, but the keyboard is unresponsive to commands, and nothing on screen works(unresponsive gui, duh)
<asif> hi all
<carolyn_> howdy asif
<skaczor> gui freeze could be due to video card driver. Are you using nvidia or amd proprietary drivers or the open source?
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  open dolphin>help>about kde , which version is shown there ..if the mouse works
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: everything is working right now, give me a minute
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: 4.7.4
<ion_> I'm installing kubuntu 11.10 everything went fine throughout the installating however after it finish  and I do the updates the system download all the packets but when it's installing freezes at 50% of the instalation what that might be ?
<carolyn_> ion: I was  googleing earlier and saw a help forum with someone with that same question, lemme see if I can dig that article up right quick
<carolyn_> skaczor: I'm trying to figure out what driver is installed atm, bear with me
<BluesKaj> yeah ,kde  4.7.4 is a bit buggy... I'm running kd3 4.8 , but it's a bit bleeding edge for regular users
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8
<ion_> carolyn_: Thank you carolyn_ if you do that I'll appreciate it..
<skaczor> carolyn_: try installing the proprietary driver using the Additional Drivers under Applications->System
<peace_> BluesKaj: LOL kde3
<BluesKaj> yeah :)
<carolyn_> ion: the article http://askubuntu.com/questions/89401/first-update-after-fresk-kubuntu-install-hangs-bc-of-dpkg-now-what
<carolyn_> skaczor: I'm trying that now
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: how do you mean bleeding edge? difficult to operate?
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  not totally stable , still needs some development , meant for testing
<carolyn_> skaczor: the additional drivers threw up a list of NVIDIA drivers, only one has recommended next to it.
<ion_> carolyn_: Okay I gonna try it and tel you whether worked or not I'm getting through the whole  process again and let's see if works, If does I'll tell you :)
<carolyn_> now, using my incredible brain power, I'm only going to assume that I should choose the recommended driver and hit activate, correct?
<skaczor> carolyn_: go ahead and install the driver. It may take care of your problem
<ion_> carlyn_: Jesus nasty English...anyway I'll tell you..
<carolyn_> Ion: hope that helps some, but iffin it doesnt, these other guys will prolly be of better use than me, I just happened to run across that article earlier
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  that remmended driver should be activated , skaczor's suggestion is correct , yes .
<carolyn_> downloading and installing said driver... still wondering why it wasn't automated during installation...
<ion_> carolyn_: Yeah I hope so ...
<carolyn_> btw, thanks for the help Blueskaj and skaczor
<skaczor> You are welcome carolyn_ :-)
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  hope it works for you :)
<carolyn_> still downloading... slow... argh...
<carolyn_> figured I would stick around for a minute and see what happens with the driver before I scramble
<carolyn_> any ideas on how I can test it and make sure it's working before I leave her house?
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  the default driver is usually the nouveau for nvidia cards nad in most cases for onboard graphics it works well. Newer pcs have better onboard graphics and they use the more advanced drivers
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: lol, newer computers, hah. She's using an Emachines from a few years ago
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  you'll have to reboot , after it installs t5hen check system settings, desktop effects and make sure they're enabled
<carolyn_> I installed kubuntu on it because she kept downloading viruses on windows
<BluesKaj> carolyn_, run , lspci | grep VGA, in the terminal
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: after restart?
<BluesKaj> no w
<BluesKaj> now
<carolyn_> alright, 2.5
<carolyn_> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: I'm going to restart right quick, brb
<BluesKaj> ok
<carolyn_> aaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm back
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: the desktop effects were already enabled
<carolyn_> Blueskaj: also, after the last time it froze, i restarted the computer in failsafe mode. will that mess anything up?
<BluesKaj> good that's the default , now your hanging etc should disappear
<carolyn_> or am I correct in assuming that failsafe is like safemode in windows?
<carolyn_> coolbeans, ty again!
<BluesKaj> sort of , but if you just rebooted successfully then it's  in noraml mode now
<BluesKaj> err normal
<carolyn_> ah, ok then, had to make sure before I logged off and turned it over to her again. Thanks, I appreciate all the help from all of you! I'm sure I'll be back one day... lol
<carolyn_> have a good day guys, take it easy!
<BluesKaj> carolyn_,  np , same to you
<qbit> wow - updated to KDE 4.8 and only had one very minor hiccup until now - I opened systemsettings to look at something and now all my fonts are smaller
<qbit> it was normal all day until I opened systemsettings, weird
<BluesKaj> qbit,  reset the fonts in system settings>application appeareance>fonts
<qbit> gonna have to, as well as everywhere else I've customized
<BluesKaj> qbit,  udating to a new kde resizes and resets the fonts to the default
<qbit> what's weird is they were all the way I had 'em set all day (I updated this morning, early) - then started systemsettings and they all reset
<qbit> lol
<qbit> always something
<BluesKaj> same goes for any apps you use with root permissions , so type kdesudo systemsettings in the krunner and do the dame there
<BluesKaj> dame=same
<qbit> I've been using KDE since 1.45g, you'd think I'd be used to it by now  :-)
<BluesKaj> that's what Idon't like about updating kde , the configs are mostly lost
<marcel_> hehe
<marcel_> nice
<marcel_> :D
<rocketfish2> http://pastebin.com/NjrNDw13 <--dmesg-- help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
 * rocketfish2 is away. phone call.
<qbit> so much for Dolphin in 4.8 being "better" - can't copy to smb:// any more.....
<qbit> can copy "from", but not "to"///
<qbit> so annoying to read all about PR and how everything is so great and then find stuff like this that should have never made it out of QA
<qbit> Konqueror as file manager doing exact same thing
<hjart> probably because it's the smb kio thing which does it and not the browsers
<qbit> I can right click on a local file and select copy, then go over to the other split window to the smb share and right click and choose 'paste one file' and it will copy
<qbit> try to drag and drop the way it used to work and there is no context menu available
<qbit> when going 'to' the smb share, but copying from the smb share is fine
<qbit> such obvious brokeness should not be in something called "Release", and it is just one of a slowly growing list of things I'm finding
<qbit> I guess next thing I need to do is move my .kde folder out of the way and see if this stuff still happens
<qbit> or clonezilla my 4.7.4 image back and forget 4.8
<qbit> systemsettings -> Login Screen -> Get New Themes shows the themes, you click on Install for one of them, it whirs for a minute but never shows up
<qbit> my .xsession-errors was 100K this morning from weeks and weeks, after 4.8 update in 4 hrs it was up to 3.2MB
<qbit> I'm beginning to become a little disappointed with this update to 4.8 "Release"
<rosco_y> When I am running UBUNTU from the CD, can I burn data to CDs, although I have only one CD drive?
<bobwya_> qbit: even my ARCH install is still rolling with KDE 4.7.4 :-)
<giorgio_> se
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> is there a way to automatically change wallpaper from wallbase.cc?
<dies_irae> interesting, aha, ok, got it now.
<dies_irae> seems like the perfect solution
<dies_irae> thanks a lot!!
<markus__> what did you do?
<dies_irae> markus__: preteding someone helped me with my question 40 minutes ago.
<dies_irae> ah ok :D
<dies_irae> wrong chan
#kubuntu 2012-01-28
<Kurdistan> hi I can only active kwin desktop effects by running env  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace. when I disable kwin effects and restart. Try to enable kwin effects again I get error message. If I run the command line again kwin effects works. is it kwin/kde bug?
<qbit> just from curiosity what kind of video card and drivers are you using?
<Kurdistan> qbit, nvidia geforce go 7400 and I am using nvidia 295.9 drivers.
<qbit> was just curious - here I have 280.13 with a gts-450 and have no problems
<qbit> is the "go" version a laptop chip?
<Kurdistan> qbit, yes.
<qbit> just looks strange - the geforce 7400 part
<Kurdistan> and kwin effects does not even work at all in 280.13
<qbit> because I thought that was fairly old
<Kurdistan> not with 290.* either
<qbit> the reason I mention it was nvidia split their drivers some time back
<Kurdistan> I needed compile 295.* from source to even have chance to get it working.
<qbit> at some point older stuff was moved out from the new driverbase and into what they called "legacy" support
<qbit> and IIRC legact support would be something like a version 173.xxx something or other
<Kurdistan> qbit, does not work either, the legacy drivers.
<qbit> there are lists that specify which are for which
<Kurdistan> qbit, I do not understand.
<qbit> one thing you can do to see if it is an OpenGL support problem is change the rendering
<Kurdistan> qbit, how can I see that?
<qbit> in system settings -> desktop effects -> advanced tab - change the compositing type to Xrender
<Kurdistan> qbit, I did that ones. and changed back, with older driver. that was not a :) good move.
<qbit> if it all the sudden seems happy using Xrender you aren't supporting OpenGL correctly
<qbit> the "Blur" effect was a problem for a while - do you have that 'on'?
<Kurdistan> qbit, yes. but that should be fixed with kde 4.8.0
<qbit> well I removed 4.8 from my box because it ain't ready for prime time
<qbit> thing about the nvidia drivers there is a kernel module involved
<Kurdistan> qbit, okey. what kernel module?
<qbit> when you install the latest stuff downloaded from the nvidia web site, you will need gcc, make, etc and kernel-headers so the installer can compile this module
<Kurdistan> qbit, :) I compiled nvidia drivers the "ubuntu way".
<qbit> when you utilize the drivers from the kubuntu repos these come prebuilt and matching the kernel
<Kurdistan> qbit, yes I know. I build the driver/package like normal kubuntu/ubuntu nvidia drivers.
<qbit> because I used to use opensuse and after a certain release of nvidia drivers I used to do this too and no end of trouble
<qbit> it's one of about 5 reasons I'm using jubuntu now
<qbit> the older driver that worked stopped working with kernel 3.x.x
<Kurdistan> qbit, like I said I use kubuntu and nvidia drivers are build the same as nvidia drivers for all buntus.
<qbit> iirc the install process was supposed to blacklist the nouveu module.driver
<qbit> just looking for differences as to maybe why mine works flawless and your doesn't
<Kurdistan> qbit, you have the same card?
<qbit> have you examined /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lucky hints
<qbit> I have a GTS-450 Palit
<qbit> does your laptop have 2 video chips in it?
<qbit> I have seen people fight with those forever, and there is some headway beginning to made wrt to what they call 'Optimus', which is a laptop that has 2 video chips in it
<Kurdistan> qbit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/819529/
<Kurdistan> qbit, no I do not have any hybrid card
<qbit> I don't see anything particularly jumping out at me wrong there (your Xorg.0.log)
<Kurdistan> qbit, yeah I know. I am lost. :(
<qbit> and I'm quickly running out of ideas too  :(
<qbit> now this is odd: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686
<Kurdistan> qbit, why?
<qbit> is this really what uname -a reports?
<Kurdistan> uname -r
<Kurdistan> 3.0.0-15-generic
<qbit> OK - that;s as it should be
<Kurdistan> qbit, yes.
<qbit> Ok 0 I just looked at mine and it's the same
<Kurdistan> qbit, I wonder if I run autostart that command line like script
<qbit> the line right below has the 3.0.0.15 in it as current operating system
<qbit> I do recall some time ago you had to pass nomodeset on the grub boot line, but that should no longer apply
<qbit> and iirc the problem that solved was a black screen with nothing
<qbit> and if you turn desktop effects off entirely it works fine I bet
<Kurdistan> qbit, did not get you.
<Kurdistan> qbit, I added nomodeset and other thing to fix plymouth :)
<qbit> yes - you know then  :-)
<randomatix_> Has anyone else here had problems with panels that won't auto-unhide?  I just get the blue glow when I move the mouse to that screen edge.
<qbit> Kurdistan: well I'm about out of ideas, other than deinstalling and using the Additional drivers menu option with the kubuntu repositories - and I strongly hesitate to even say that because it will probably reall make a mess
<qbit> if you have enough performance to use the machine with desktop effects completely turned off and wait for someone smarter than me to come up with better ideas   :-)
<Kurdistan> qbit, if I use kubuntus repo nvidia driver and try to active kwin effects
<Kurdistan> my desktop will freez
<qbit> ughhh
<Kurdistan> and I will not be able to boot up after restart
<qbit> so you've already been down that road....
<Kurdistan> I need then to edit from livecd kwinrc
<Kurdistan> qbit, :) yes. tried that.
<qbit> I know a while back I had a problem where I had to completely remove my kwinrc and reboot
<qbit> and it put a default one back
<qbit> that was like 5 months ago
<Kurdistan> qbit, that works also.
<Kurdistan> but you can also :) enabled=true to change to enabled=false
<Kurdistan> qbit, do you know how to autostart a script in kubuntu? were should I put it? ~/.kde/env or ~/.kde/Autostart?
<qbit> I was never entirely certain of that
<qbit> the gtk one is in env
<qbit> but I think it can be configured in systemsettings
<qbit> the startup and shutdown -> Autostart option
<qbit> I'm confused by that because when you look there you'll see a gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh startup script, but that script is actually located in env
<Kurdistan> qbit, exactly.
<qbit> I suspect the Autostart directory is cruft for backwards compatible
<qbit> don't forget if you put one there to chmod it executable
<Kurdistan> qbit, thinking on making script like this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/819548/
<qbit> he he - "if it works don't fix0r it"   :-)
<qbit> that looks like to me it turns kwin compositing off and restarts kwin
<qbit> or is that a O for "on"? and not a zero
<Kurdistan> qbit, it force it to enabled/work it.
<Kurdistan> got it from nvidia channel for time ago.
<qbit> oh, and you're using Xorg on auto-pilot too I bet - I don't, I have a hand edited xorg.conf manually created to get my 2nd monitor to work using TwinView
<Kurdistan> need to sleep. will come back tomorrow.
<Kurdistan> qbit, :) same here.
<qbit> couple more hours I'll be right behinf you
<qbit> me getting sleepy too
<qbit> well best of luck to you
<qbit> hope it gets better  :-)
<Kurdistan> qbit, sudo nvidia-xconfig this will create xorg.conf file
<Kurdistan> then you can edit the way you wanted
<qbit> mine has followe me from FreeBSD through Solaris before transplanting it to Linux
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- dmesg
<rocketfish2> help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<rocketfish2> #ubuntu
<mel> I'm new to KDE, how do I find where it tells me what version I'm using?
<Kimlaroux> mel, from any KDE app, like Dolphin or Amarok... Go to Help > About KDE
<mel> Kimlaroux: Great thanks, now where do you find what version of Kubuntu your using?
<Kimlaroux> use the command cat /etc/lsb-release
<mel> Kimlaroux: awesome thanks again
<indystorm> question- I am trying to access kcontrol in ubuntu server 10.04 running KDE.... It seems it is not available. How do I install it??
<indystorm> ??
<pangolin> !search kcontrol
<ubottu> Found: launch-feedback
<indystorm> !search kcontrol
<ubottu> Found: launch-feedback
<indystorm> whats that mean?
<paulo_> Can I get some help about using linux here?
<paulo_> I use Kubuntu 4.7 and it always forget my dual screen resolution (2 monitors) when I reboot.
<paulo_> Any clue about that?
<paulo_> help
<randomatix_> Any ideas how to fix an auto-hiding panel that won't unhide?  4.8, been a problem since 4.7.
<randomatix_> happens on old panels and newly-created ones.
<Kubuntu_User> Hello, is anyone here?
<sohussain> hello world!
<sohussain> could anyone be kind enough to point me towards a backup tool/app (preferrably gui based) for kubuntu 11.10? need one to create a backup/image of my /root partition.
<User17> hello
<randomatix_> is Kubuntu supposed to have the new 4.8 ksecretservice as depicted in http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.8/screenshots/ksecretservice-sync.png ?
<poyntz> hi all
<poyntz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819640/
<poyntz> - I'm having issues with iexplore 8 for wine on kubuntu
<poyntz> - above is the dump. not sure how to fix. please assist thanks
<MacSeal> hi,howto change the range of sizes in dolphin? only view in KiB, don't in GiB, MiB, etc.....
<poyntz> !iexplore
<tWETY> #CHANELS
<gartral> we need a stand-in op in #ubuntu, fast.
<Num83rGuy> Can any one tell me where samba stors the list of folders you share it seems to be sending the wrong paths.
<Num83rGuy> I cannot access them on the remote machine nor locally either.
<Num83rGuy> Anyone have a clue?
<colgra> люди, поставил kubuntu 11.10 и не могу зайти в Центр программ Moun. выдает ошибку, что делать?
<Num83rGuy> Helo?
<Num83rGuy> Can any one tell me where samba stores the list of folders you share it seems to be sending the wrong paths.
<Beerty> used to be /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Beerty> might still be there.
<Num83rGuy> SAMBA is effed yet again and I need to know how to fix it. Are the directories stored in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file or are they stored somewhere else?
<Num83rGuy> I looked in smb.conf they aren't
<Num83rGuy> Are they supossed to be any more?
<Beerty> not sure
<colgra> where to find the Update Center? kubuntu 11.10 (Rus)
<pavlovsk> hello
<pavlovsk> I have a question about a problem Im having while trying to install kubuntu
<pavlovsk> is this the right place
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I get an error that goes by too quickly for me to read when I log in... And I have no sound at all.
<LINKSWORD2> I can't say for certain, but I believe I'm missing some kind of driver file.
<LINKSWORD2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LINKSWORD2> !repair
<datruth> is there away to get a terminal with a transparent background?
<Kimlaroux> datruth, I can't remember which, but I believe one of the terminal client can do it... the easy solution is to use KDE's windows opacity on the whole window
<datruth> no transparent options there
<jdhfr> how to change language in console?
<jdhfr> am i talking chinese or what?
<Martt> hi everybody I've got a question about the new 4.8 KDE version
<ok2cqr> Hello, i just installed Kubuntu 11.10 and upgraded to kde 4.8
<ok2cqr> everything is working fine except sftp
<Tm_T> ok2cqr: go on
<ok2cqr> I tried to connect to my server from krusader but didnt work
<ok2cqr> I only got that auth failed
<ok2cqr> but i'm sure, the pass and username is correct
<Tm_T> ok2cqr: does it work from Konsole?
<ok2cqr> also can't find how to connect to sftp from Doplhin, is there something like that, please?
<ok2cqr> yes, it does
<Tm_T> ok2cqr: write "fish://username@host:path" in the path/address field on dolphin
<Tm_T> yes, fish, not sftp (:
<ok2cqr> Tm_T: This works! Thank you!
<ok2cqr> It would be great if it could work also from Krusader.
<Tm_T> ok2cqr: try fish there too?
<Tm_T> although I don't know what benefit Krusader has over Dolphin
<ok2cqr> oh, you are right, it is working
<ok2cqr> I must say, I really love new KDE
<ok2cqr> Amarok with Jamendo is amazing
<Riddell> thanks ok2cqr :)
<ok2cqr> I've set panel to looks like in Win7
<ok2cqr> running it in vmware but for sure I leave Unity and will install Kubuntu
 * jdhfr wonders why amarok is such crap
<Riddell> jdhfr: many people find it a best-of-breed bit of free software
<Riddell> ok2cqr: how do you set the panel to look like windows 7?
<jdhfr> i turn it on and suddently have "0 tracks in my collection"
<Riddell> sounds like you found a bug
<ok2cqr> I added to panel "Icon-only task manager"
<ok2cqr> it was in plasma widgets
<jdhfr> sounds like amarok is what i said earlier
<Tm_T> jdhfr: if your only intention is here to comment the quality of apps, then I have to ask you to stop, as this channel is for support, not for rants
<jdhfr> how to enable hynernation?
<jdhfr> HOW to enable HYBERNATIOB?
<Kimlaroux> jdhfr, you mean suspend to disc?
<jdhfr> yes
<Kimlaroux> it's a choice in the leave menu
<Kimlaroux> in the K menu, I see Hibernation
<jdhfr> does it have an icon?
<Kimlaroux> yes, it's like a snow flake
<jdhfr> oh. I would never had guessed because of braindead translators
<Kimlaroux> you can also find it in the leave menu when you right click on the desktop > Leave > then old left mouse button over the Shut Down button until "suspend to disc" shows up
<SIQKO> if fan runs faster than usualy eventhough there is no such a process overloading the CPU what the reasom might be ?
<Kimlaroux> You can also use Alt+F2 and type in "hibernate", there's a suspend to disc option that shows up
<Kimlaroux> SIQKO, have you looked at /proc/cpuinfo to see if your cores were running at high clocks?
<SIQKO> nop but i checked with htop and system activity
<SIQKO> first when i installed the os it was working and still works great but when i open a browser or package mannager or somthin else it just runs with high speed
<Kimlaroux> I never heard of htop, what's the difference between it and top?
<SIQKO> it is interactive and easier to mainuplate
<SIQKO> u can scroll down and approach in a selected poroc
<Kimlaroux> I'll check it out thanks
<SIQKO> u'r welcome
<Kimlaroux> are you running an old machine? Maybe your computer is having a hard time
<SIQKO> but regarding my CPU worklead issue
<SIQKO> nop
<Kimlaroux> Oh wow, htop is neat! =)
<SIQKO> yeah it's cool isn't it
<Kimlaroux> try something: killall plasma-desktop
<SIQKO> plasma desktop dude ... sure
<Kimlaroux> then use the alt+f2 menu to launch things and see if your cpu still runs like crazy
<Kimlaroux> you can always restard plasma-desktop through this menu
<Kimlaroux> My guess is you've got too many desktop effects running
<SIQKO> it appears only when i open a browser, multi tabing or as i said when i open the pcg manager etc
<SIQKO> how do i disable the desktop effects
<Kimlaroux> System settings > Look & Feel > Desktop > Desktop Effects
<Kimlaroux> you can see them all under the tab All Effects
<Kimlaroux> I used to run a bunch of them, but then hung my PC and made it run like crazy when I used too many apps
<Kimlaroux> s/then/they
<SIQKO> so do i disable all of them ?
<Kimlaroux> not really... but you can disable them all in the General tab. At least to see if it's the problem
<Kimlaroux> right under the tab, there's an option to disable desktop effects
<SIQKO> u mean at activation
<Kimlaroux> yeah it might be difference, they like to change things from one version to another
<Kimlaroux> different*
<Kimlaroux> I'm running an "old" kde
<SIQKO> mhh i see
<Kimlaroux> kubuntu 10.04
<SIQKO> and if that appeared in ur vers it must be very likely to be the same prbl here
<SIQKO> u know what i am not concerned about
<SIQKO> i runn the same os but in a different connections, when im in a wifi zone i open up so many tabs and flashes etc.. nothing happends
<Kimlaroux> on the same computer?
<SIQKO> yep
<SIQKO> so i doubt about the network but since i lack further knowlegde i cannot assume anything
<Kimlaroux> it's weird though that the internet connection would affect the processing power needed... but meh, not impossible ;)
<SIQKO> i don't know as u said u said it is possible
<SIQKO> and u know it is killing the fact that the fan is running this fast when i engage in a simple operation where there is no need for such a proc power
<SIQKO> i removed the browsers than lots of thing that might somehow affect the cpu workload but when it still im not convinced
<SIQKO> there is an option that says: very low display resolution and very high CPU
<Kimlaroux> Yeah you can try it out
<SIQKO> so low dp relsolution and low CPU (does low referes to CPU) ?
<SIQKO> eventhough im goin to try whatever
<SIQKO> so nex thing im going to try that with all effects i don't need tham if i wanted i'd be using mac
<Kimlaroux> yeah the best way is to try, your problem could be somewhere else too, the only way to find it is to try things
<SIQKO> isn't there any option how can i disable all of the effect cuz if i do manually an if thats not a prob how do activate tham again
<Kimlaroux> yes there is
<SIQKO> i mean how do i remember which one i deactivated
<Kimlaroux> when on the "desktop effects" settings, isn't there 3 tabs on the screen?
<SIQKO> and where do i find this
<SIQKO> yep
<Kimlaroux> General tab?
<SIQKO> general all and advanced..
<Kimlaroux> right
<SIQKO> then
<Kimlaroux> in General, just under the tab, there's a check box that disables all the effects
<SIQKO> there is one but refers for the start up meny
<SIQKO> but....
<SIQKO> there is an option that says:desktop effects can be toggled anytime using this shortcut (alt shift f12)
<Kimlaroux> oh nice, I didn't know about this shortcut =P
<SIQKO> well is that useful in my case
<jdhfr> why my volume tresets to 100% on each login?
<SIQKO> but there is no options for all efects thought
<Kimlaroux> well yes, just use the short cut to toggle the effects on and off, then test your system to see if the cpu runs fast
<SIQKO> so this shortcut will stop the effects than if that's not the issue i'll try somthin else
<Kimlaroux> SIQKO, http://mschlander.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/kde-is-slow-for-dummies/
<Kimlaroux> this is a nice article, with screen shots
<Kimlaroux> I am refering to step 3
<SIQKO> dummies ??? ok why not
<Kimlaroux> I don't care how the article is named... it's great
<jdhfr> why my volume tresets to 100% on each login?
<Kimlaroux> jdhfr, in kmix, there's a settings called "Restore volumes on login", you might want to toggle it and see what it does
<SIQKO> no no it's pretty good im just kidin u know dummies ;)
<jdhfr> it's on but it still does
<Kimlaroux> maybe try it off?
<Kimlaroux> and are you using puleaudio?
<Kimlaroux> pulseaudio*
<jdhfr> have no idea what i use
<Kimlaroux> is kmix showing "pulseaudio" in one of the tabs?
<Kimlaroux> I think I found something
<Kimlaroux> jdhfr, go to system settings > system administration > multimedia
<jdhfr> then?
<Kimlaroux> What's the first thing showing up in the lists, analog or digital?
<jdhfr> analog
<Kimlaroux> hhmm, so your problem isn't like this guy's http://delogics.blogspot.com/2012/01/kde-volume-resets-pulseaudio.html
<SIQKO> when do you i download a new theme for the splash sreen at the start up how do you install it, where it is saved i can't find
<Kimlaroux> SIQKO, I never figured this one out... I simply install them from the control panel. There's a button that says "get more themes..."
<SIQKO> Control panel .. on my way
<Kimlaroux> from there you can make a search for the one you downloaded and install it
<SIQKO> that's what i was looking for but i wasn't sure how to approachit it thnx man
<SIQKO> omg i am so lame where is the control panel dude
<SIQKO> u'r using the older vers things are bit of different in this one so sry for my ..
<Kimlaroux> System Settings
<Kimlaroux> I'm just used to call it "control panel"...  XD
<SIQKO> ohh now i feel lil better :D
<SIQKO> sys setting and
<Kimlaroux> Look & Feel > Appearance > Splash Screen
<kerloi> Hi all. I want to install java on my computer but I am completely lost. The more I read the kubuntu doc the less I understand want I'm suppose to do ...
<SIQKO> actualy i did that
<Kimlaroux> yeah, java can be confusing at first
<SIQKO> but the installed ones are not showing on the list
<kerloi> Is there any tuto to help install java. I don't mind using any version but I just want  it to work (I'm using a 64 bits version of kubuntu ...)
<Kimlaroux> Oracle's java isn't supported on Ubuntu anymore, you have to install OpenJDK
<SIQKO> so i don't know where they are located
<kerloi> Kimlaroux: Ok so I install openJDK and IcedTea plugin right ?
<Kimlaroux> yep... you just have to search for "java" in your application manager
<Kimlaroux> yeah, nevermind that
<Kimlaroux> I just tried it, and a bunch of other stuff comes up
<Kimlaroux> kerloi, the package you want is openjdk-6-jre
<kerloi> Well I was using the openJDK since now but I had some trouble. When I use java application within firefox, everything on the screen bug (black section, blinkering buttons etc ...)
<kerloi> and even if I close firefox it doesn't change anything. I have to restart the X session ...
<Kimlaroux> you're not the first one to have problems with it, personally I can't even recall the last time I needed java
<kerloi> What about openjdk-7 ?
<Kimlaroux> you have it?
<Kimlaroux> it's not showing up in my system, but I'm running 10.04
<kerloi> Well I can see it in muon logithec
<kerloi> I have 11.10
<Kimlaroux> yeah you have access to more up to date packages than I do ;)
<SIQKO> Kimlaroux: i did it, just needed to be installed after downloaded in in folder specified than it insalled
<Kimlaroux> where's that?
<Kimlaroux> I tried to install one and it didn't install, even though the "get new themes" window says it is
<SIQKO> you just follow the link or copy it than chose the location
<SIQKO> and after that u go to install and just installit no need to extract
<SIQKO> where the themes are and instead of direct insalling em you download them and since you know where they are located it is easier to install then
<SIQKO> but as i said do not insall manually try the meny next to get new themes, intall the theme and install the already downloaded one
<Kimlaroux> Oh! How blind am I, I never noticed this button, thanks
<SIQKO> no pob thank you too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah coffee is good today, we got 3 inchs of snow also
<BluesKaj> yup, we received about 2" yesterday
<mydogsnameisrudy> were are you?
<mydogsnameisrudy> im in michigan
<BluesKaj> Canada, what is known as Northern Ontario , about 200mi N of Toronto as the crow flies , and you ?
<BluesKaj> ok , been thru mich many times, where exactly
<mydogsnameisrudy> just 50 mile south of the canada us border
<BluesKaj> I75 nearby?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep little town of Hessel
<BluesKaj> we basically get the same weather then
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya i think so
<BluesKaj> it's just around freezing mark here this morn, cloudy and dull
<mydogsnameisrudy> 31 deg f your 0c i think
<BluesKaj> yup
<mydogsnameisrudy> you been using linux a long time?
<Tm_T> this is slowly becoming a conversation that would use #kubuntu-offtopic (;
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok Tm_T  what do you want to talk about
<BluesKaj> just bought an iindoor outdoor thermometer m gonna hang the outdooe sensor in the birch tree in the back
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  Tm_T is right, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok fine ;) sorry
<Tm_T> np (:
<datruth> is there away to get a terminal with a transparent background?
<Peace-> datruth: yes
<Tm_T> datruth: see the Konsole settings
<datruth> Peace-: how?
<Peace-> datruth: google konsole transparent?
<Tm_T> Peace-: telling people to google is not the way to help here
<Peace-> Tm_T: if he doesn't find ... i will help
<Tm_T> datruth: if you go configure Konsole profile, edit the appearance preferences, there's transparency slider
<Tm_T> Peace-: when people come to ask help here, you don't ask them to google first and only then help, this is not the purpose of this channel
<soee> is there some command to download all files from remote server directory ?
<Peace-> Tm_T: it was an easy question , the most of time here doesn't answer anyone
<Peace-> so if it's a problem this..
<Peace-> i can always leave...
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont leave Peace-  Tm_T  is just being cranky ;)
<Tm_T> Peace-: lets continue this on #ubuntu-ops so we don't disrupt the channel any further, ok? (:
<BluesKaj> wow , Tm_T . lighten up , you made your point
<datruth> I guess compiz  is needed for that
<datruth> hrmm
<Tm_T> datruth: hm?
<Tm_T> datruth: should work just fine with Kwin
<datruth> i found it hidden away in settings
<Tm_T> datruth: got it working?
<datruth> No it doesn't want to work with my desktop
<datruth> but I did find the option
<Tm_T> datruth: how it doesn't work? does it give any error message?
<datruth> oh nvm
<datruth> werid
<datruth> I have to restart the program for it to take effect
<Tm_T> (:
<datruth> :)
<skaczor> soee: have you tried "wget -r http://blah/"
<datruth> Peace-: thx for the search string
<soee> skaczor, yeah got it already
<george> hello. I want to set ONLY the icons of my kubuntu 11.10 to default. How can I do it?
<Tm_T> george: icon theme you mean?
<george> Tm_T: yeah, but I don't want to delete .kde folder at ~ because it will mess up my other kde settings...
<Tm_T> george: Oxygen icon theme is the default one, would selecting it do the job?
 * datruth likes the transparent background now
<george> Tm_T: the thing is that I've changed some app icons, folder icons and stuff. I don't quite remember which ones, so I just want to revert it to default. oxygen theme is already selected.
<Tm_T> george: oh, individual apps?
<george> Tm_T: yep.
<Tm_T> george: individual folders have .directory files that contains the icon data
<Tm_T> removing those files does the job
<george> Tm_T: ok, by the way. is there some specific folder for games? I've set an individual one but since the icon folder change (kde 4.7 I guess), it looks bad with the other folders.
<Tm_T> george: forder icon or folder?
<Tm_T> I think it's no for both, though
<george> folder icon :). Oh, ok, then. Thanks for your help.
<Tm_T> george: not in oxygen anyway, but I suppose internet is full of icons, that's what I try if none other fits
<george> Tm_T: sure, that was I've done. but with the new folder icons, it just doesn't go with. I've already searched, but there is no  s
<george> uch game folder with the new folder look.
<george> Tm_T: Anyway, thanks again.
<Tm_T> george: np
<SIQKO> hey guys
<SIQKO> screensaver installation proc
<SIQKO> anybody
<Tm_T> SIQKO: uh, you haven't told yet what is your problem
<SIQKO> have downloaded but don't know how to install em
<Tm_T> SIQKO: does the package contain install instructions? or the site from where you obtained it?
<SIQKO> nope
<SIQKO> i just says download
<Tm_T> how and from where did you obtain it?
<SIQKO> don't remember
<Tm_T> ...what kind of file it is?
<SIQKO> i googled for a while than i found
<SIQKO> mhhh
<SIQKO> .tgz
<SIQKO> so what should i do know i mean there isn't any options on the system seting on getting and installing the screensaver
<Tm_T> SIQKO: unpack the file to see what it contains, I suspect you have install instructions there
<SIQKO> no there are no instructions
<Tm_T> SIQKO: what kind of files did the package contain?
<Tm_T> ...no instructions doesn't promise much
<SIQKO> nop
<Tm_T> random source and no instructions provided, I wouldn't touch myself
<SIQKO> OK
<jdhfr> what is best tool to replace amarok with?
<Tm_T> jdhfr: I'm unsure what you're asking exactly
<Tm_T> !best | jdhfr also this
<ubottu> jdhfr also this: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> jd  my personal fav is VLC , just as aplayer , not as asource for music info or band history etc
<BluesKaj> jdhfr, ^
<jdhfr> you just kde fanboys, you disgust me
<Tm_T> aww
 * BluesKaj shrugs , as if  we care
<markus__> moin
<rockl> @search getting things done
<dies_irae> MEME!!!!!!!!!
 * dies_irae wants to let out a meme soooo badly.
<dies_irae> why in the h.. eavens middle click URL is broken on firefox????
<dandellion_yello> anybody had this problem when after reboot, mic is muted ?
<argoblast> What's with the integration of LibreOffice and KDE in Kubuntu 11.10? The graphics and such are a bit messed up. I've tried most basic things and none seem to fix it apart from making it even more uglier.
<dies_irae> argoblast: for flawless integration try Koffice, now changed to Calligra Suit.
<argoblast> dies_irae: aye, just apt-got it. but i'd prefer to let somebody use libreoffice rather than koffice in these days. as i'm setting it up for someone else.
<dies_irae> argoblast: you got a screenshot of the fugly part?
<markus___> I use libreoffice on kubuntu. seems to work fine?
<dies_irae> try Calligra Suit instead of Koffice.
<markus___> maybe you do not have the original fonts installed?
<argoblast> 11.10 check the About box and you'll see the ugly things, along with menus not looking correct, and tooltips slightly blackened, and so on..
<argoblast> it's the livecd, and i've checked numerous times
<dies_irae> lawl
<dies_irae> argoblast: you know after an install there are crap tons of updates??
<argoblast> yes, i do know that
<argoblast> but it didn't change anything
<dies_irae> argoblast: which program in particular? I want to double check here. Maybe you got faulty hardware.
<argoblast> you can try in virtualbox, same thing
<argoblast> any libreoffice
<dies_irae> argoblast: like the word processor?
<argoblast> aye
<dies_irae> argoblast: I can't reproduce the problem here, also running off LiveUSB.
<argoblast> installed the updates, tried reinstalling it, tried the official debs, tried the ppa. same thing everywhere. can't see it in any other distros, so i dunno
<dies_irae> argoblast: the only slight cosmetic blemish is tiny black corners around bullets under format drop down menu.
<argoblast> how about the About?
<dies_irae> argoblast: wait, you're right, pop up messages appear as BLACK boxes.
<dies_irae> About looks clean excpet for the pop up message over the link.
<dies_irae> argoblast: but that's most likely fixed with an upgrade after install. 100% sure we are not the only ones noticing this.
<argoblast> between the build number and the copyright, the space between, is it grey or white? should be white..
<argoblast> in the About..
<argoblast> i've installed it in virtualbox to see if an update fixed it, but seemingly no
<dies_irae> argoblast: this --> http://ompldr.org/vY2k0Zw
<argoblast> and the menus look slightly weird too, no borders
<argoblast> yeah, shouldn't look like that
<argoblast> annoying.
<dies_irae> argoblast: if you're installing for someone they prolly don't give damn that much.
<dies_irae> won't be as finnicky as you.
<viKtor_> can anyone tell me why kde is better than gtk? i'm still playing arround with kubuntu and ubuntu and still i don't decide which one my computer should run as a main computer :S
<dies_irae> viKtor_: there's some dilemma with Gnome's direction, with ubuntu's gnome fork etc.
<argoblast> dies_irae: true perhaps
<viKtor_> dies_irae: yeah i know, actually i don't really like unity but gnome shellç
<dies_irae> viKtor_: to such an extent that Mint Linux started their own Gnome fork http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<viKtor_> my own dilema is that i like the way gnome shell looks and works, but i really love some kde apps, but i don't like too much kde interface... too much windows vista :S
<dies_irae> viKtor_: so, that's question is so suggestive impossible to answer. I actually use fluxbox.
<dies_irae> viKtor_: lawl, nothing prevents from using apps from another toolkit on either Desktop.
<viKtor_> and then, even if dolphing it's amazing... i thing evolution and gnome telepathy is way better and easy to configure than kde analoguesç
<viKtor_> *dolphinç
<dies_irae> ya, dolphin pretty neat.
<viKtor_> *dolphin
<dies_irae> but nothing beats CLI terminals.
<vandenoever> after installing kubuntu (or ubuntu) with latest updates, it boots with a black screen
<viKtor_> after using it... i can't use nautilus (iive been using gnome for 6 years and kde just  a week)ç
<vandenoever> is this a know X regression?
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  you can theme kde to look like you want it to , mostly ..but windows vista? no way kde was here long beforew windows vista was released
<dies_irae> vandenoever: which GPU card are u using and which kubuntu release?
<markus___> viKtor_: Everybody likes other things :D I always deinstall kmail and install thunderbird. I need some of the plugins it has
<BluesKaj> er no way ,
<argoblast> kde, the main theme, has too much whitespace. wasting too many pixels on nothing.
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: it's impossible for kde to imitate gnome shell interface i think the way you can access everything from the dash is fucking useful
<dies_irae> w00t I missed that remart about m$$ vi$ta
<vandenoever> dies_irae: some intel, not sure atm, let me check (hp elite 2540p)
 * BluesKaj wonders where the vista comparison came from
<BluesKaj> !language | viKtor_,
<ubottu> viKtor_,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: oops sorry ;)
<viKtor_> i'm my native language the "f*" has lost its meaning meaning simply "amazing, awsome" ^^
<viKtor_> so sometimes i forget it hehe
<vandenoever> dies_irae: ah booting with 'nomodeset' fixes it
<viKtor_> and do you find calligra a real substitute to libreoffice?
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  well, the idea of kde is to have a desktop that doesn't look like a cartoon/comic book
<argoblast> BluesKaj: too bad the standard theme ruins it
<BluesKaj> argoblast,  themes are a matter of preference and taste , easily changed
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: yeah that's true, the difference between gnome and kde look is SO obvious... but i still find oxygent theme kind of old and ugly
<dies_irae> viKtor_: yeah right!! lame excuse about f-bomb.
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  read above
<viKtor_> dies_irae: what's your native language?
<argoblast> BluesKaj: aye, but then you could say that about the cartoon/comic books desktops as well
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: i tried bespin that looks amazing but... i found some bugs specially with the k menu
<BluesKaj> not really argoblast , your still stuck on gnome.unity ...not my cuppa tea for sure . but if you have complaints you can always air them in #kde
<Steve132> Does anyone know if it is possible to install the kdevelop plugins under kubuntu or do they have to be built from source?
<viKtor_> can i see your k desktops in a screenshot just to see how i could customize mine?
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  install kdevelop-custom-buildsytem
<Steve132> BluesKaj: From what I can tell thats not a package in the package manager
<Steve132> What did you mean?
<dies_irae> argoblast: check this one out --> http://www.calligra.org/
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  lookin system settings>aplication appearance , or workspace behaviour and workspace appearance
<viKtor_> BluesKaj:  but i have no idea of how to change the windows theme
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  odd , it shows up in mine ...make sure you have your canonical partner repos enabled
<viKtor_> in gnome it's easy but what about kde? i just can get bespin or oxygen? :S
<Steve132> What's the best way to check that?  Also, I'm on 11.10...maybe the package is older?
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  look in the above places i mentioned in system settings
<Tm_T> !find kde-style
<ubottu> Found: kde-style-polyester, kde-style-qtcurve, kde-style-skulpture
<viKtor_> ok there i can change plasma theme, window border and coulours... but what about the oxygen theme?
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  choose get new themes
<Tm_T> viKtor_: see the "application appearance"
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: you mean in style preferences?
<argoblast> dies_irae: are the beta packages of calligra newish?
<Tm_T> argoblast: yes
<viKtor_> argoblast: yeah i'm using it actually
<BrickRisk> I'm having an issue with installing xbmc-eventclients-wiiremote, everytime i do apt-get uninstalls XBMC.
<argoblast> the ppa, does it include kde 4.8?
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  workspace appearance>desktop theme
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: but that's just plasma theme! hehe that's what i mean
<BluesKaj> it's more than that , viKtor_ , you need to use the 3 places in system settings that I mentioned , it's unfortunate that they aren't integrated into one place
<viKtor_> i don't know... i just don't get the point of kde, everything looks newer than gnome, except for the interface that looks old as hell :S we should hav a kde shell! haha
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  well then go back to gnome if you like it better , explore kde instread of compaining about it
<viKtor_> blue i think you don't understand what i mean... air plasma it's ok, i just want change / customize the "oxygen" theme, there i can't find any way of getting new styles, and the one i just know by heart it's bespin
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: and i'm not complaining, even if i could... for example, i could say *ubuntu it's crap at least in kde, cause chakra it's way better with every little detail it has... but no, i'm not doing it ;)
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  look at this www.kde-look.org
<dies_irae> viKtor_: try fluxbox
<Tm_T> dies_irae: that won't help him a bit
<Tm_T> he's not complaining about window decorations AFAIK
<dies_irae> themes?
<Tm_T> viKtor_: did you find the app style config?
<viKtor_> haha fluxbox is ugly! i used to use openbox too
<dies_irae> viKtor_: no one can decide for your own personal preferneces. So your questino 'how to decide' is stupid.
<Tm_T> dies_irae: please
<viKtor_> and i'm the official spanish translator foran e17 distro
<viKtor_> i don't think it's too hard to understand... what can i use instead of oxygen theme, that's it ;)
<BluesKaj> BrickRisk, I think the remote option of xbmc is a different version not just a plugin
<viKtor_> how can i set a single touch as a keybind?
<Tm_T> viKtor_: there's plenty of themes by default where to choose from, but did you find the dialog where it can be chosen?
<viKtor_> these little thinks i can't do it! :S
<BrickRisk> BluesKaj: XBMC dissapears and if I launch the xbmc-wiiremote all it does is look for a wii remote, its weird
<viKtor_> Tm_T: you mean plastique, motif, cleanlooks?
<BrickRisk> I've tried other repositories too, according to xbmc-docs you launch xbmc-wiiremote and then xbmc..I can get it to work if I launch xbmc-wiiremote then install xbmc and launch it
<BrickRisk> but the next time around xbmc-wiiremote is gone of course
<BrickRisk> what repo does everyone use for XBMC?
<BrickRisk> or ppa whatever it is now
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  in system settings>application appearances >style>widget style >click on the options there , then choose and configure
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: ok thanks dude
<BluesKaj> BrickRisk,  I thought it was compiled from source , at leas thtat's what i did when i tried it last yr
<BluesKaj> I don't see xbmc in my package manager
<BrickRisk> BluesKaj: Im thinking of going that route, Im wodering if I'm having trouble because they are transitioning to Eden
<BrickRisk> no XBMC has its own you need to add
<BrickRisk> Ahh I think Im gonna go from source BluesKaj
<BrickRisk> Im not in love with this Muon...it is a little flacky
<BluesKaj> BrickRisk,  for what it's worth xbmc is cool if you want a server style setup with xbmc doing all the heavy lifting , but I found VLC for Dolby Digital and DTS works fine , for regular 2 ch videos dragonplayer fits my needs
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I'd like to update KDE to version 4.8 using the backports ppa. But when I try to upgrade (via aptitude dist-upgrade) aptitude says that there is a package conflict (kdepim-groupware, libplasmaclock4abi2, libtaskmanager4abi2) and proposes to remove about a hundred of packages. Full output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820341/ . Any suggestion on how to fix it?
<viKtor_> i'm reinstalling my gnome ^^ kde has just somethings i don't like :S
<viKtor_> thanks anyway dudes!
<BrickRisk> BluesKaj: Yeah I use VLC also I love it
<BluesKaj> Muon is very flaky , BrickRisk, practically broken IMO
<BrickRisk> But my wife likes the point and click of XBMC
<BrickRisk> I have the Apple TV doing xbmc in the living room trying to setup the laptop for in the bedroom
<BluesKaj> really , BrickRisk all those menus ?
 * BluesKaj nods
<BrickRisk> BluesKaj: Well its organized she can search by genre and all that
<BluesKaj> I setup VLC to open DD and DTS videos by file ext , same goes for dragon layer , wife just neds to got o videos click on what she wants
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: last thing, is it possible to use external subtittles in a video playing in dragon player?
<BluesKaj> external subtitles ?
<BrickRisk> Yeah that's not bad
<viKtor_> like not incrusted in a movie
<viKtor_> two different files one for movie and other for sub
<BrickRisk> incrusted heh
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  no idea
<BrickRisk> I would just use VLC viKtor_
<viKtor_> yeah i tried right now and it just works fine with vlc
<viKtor_> ^^
<viKtor_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> check vlc>tools>preferences>subtitles and OSD , viKtor_
<viKtor_> yeah yeah in vlc it's still easier, you take your sub file and drag it into vlc window ^^
<BrickRisk> I love yakuake should be standard on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  ok , I only needed to do that once ," the girl with the dragon tatoo" ..it was in swedish (which i still undestand a bit of ) but the subtitles had to be added and it worked fine... it had some unnessary explicit sexual content IMO
<BluesKaj> er unecessary
<viKtor_> you should watch "Grimm love" haha that's what i'm trying to see with spanish subtittles cause my boyfriend doesn't speak english at all
<viKtor_> and with the shit of megaupload now... i can't find movies in spanish... so for torrents only VOS with sub
<BluesKaj> never used mega
<BluesKaj> bitsnoop ftw
<viKtor_> i always use/used it  :( so i feel really R.I.P. now :(
<viKtor_> i gotta go
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4391704ç
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4391704
<viKtor_> sorry, the second one
<viKtor_> bye!
<dies_irae> that's one sick movie :/
<BluesKaj> which movie?
<dies_irae> I wouldn't wanna be anywhere near viKtor_'s sick mind.
<BluesKaj> didn't bother
<dies_irae> BluesKaj: the link he posted.
<dies_irae> I just checked the link.
<BluesKaj> yeah i didn't DL it ...too old for that crap
<dies_irae> rr.. that's not comforting either, do you mean if you were younger you'd be into that??
<Steve132> hey BluesKaj:  I just checked, and I do have the partner repositories enabled
<Steve132> and I don't have kdevelop-custom-buildsystem
<Steve132> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdevelop&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Steve132> I didsearch it and it looks like its in precise pangolin
<dies_irae> so, what about my earlier question about middle click URL not working in firefox?
<BluesKaj> Steve132, ok that explains it , I'm on precise 12.04 and kde 4.8
<DaskreecH> \o/
<DaskreecH> KDE 4.9 ftl
<BluesKaj> hey DaskreecH , 4,8 is edgy enuff :)
<Tm_T> there's no 4.9 /:
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> I'm sure there is , it's just not available to us
<Tm_T> there's no 4.9 /:
<Steve132> BluesKaj:  I can't even seem to find the source code to the qtdesigner plugin
<BluesKaj> interesting stuff here , http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxOTE
<Steve132> How do I dl or checkout the source?
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  try asking in #kubuntu-devel , the guys there are really helpful
<DaskreecH> hi BluesKaj :)
<DaskreecH> Tm_T: y no foo point nein?
<Tm_T> DaskreecH: same in english?
<DaskreecH> Tm_T: Why is there no 4.9 ?
<WhitePelican> I'm running xubuntu under lucid, how do I get the latest version of kde?
<Tm_T> there's no 4.9 yet
<WhitePelican> 4.8 just came out
<DaskreecH> Sure there is
<DaskreecH> Just not released for whiny people :)
<iocarmine> !hello
<DaskreecH> !hi
<Tm_T> DaskreecH: ok, where then? don't say "git master" as it's not any version
<DaskreecH> Tm_T: It's 4.9 :)
<Tm_T> as you say
<DaskreecH> or 4.8.60 if you want to be technical
<DaskreecH> but considered to be 4.9
<DaskreecH> same as KDE 4.8 RC has a 4.7 version number but no one calls it that advanced 4.7 release
<Tm_T> as you wish (:
<DaskreecH> Granted if you were in here complaining to people trying out KDE 4.8 Beta that it wasn't KDE 4.8 then sure I'll agree by that definition there is no KDE 4.9
<Tm_T> DaskreecH: let's return to this discussion when there's 4.9 beta
<DaskreecH> But as soon as the beta's branch off the master gets earmarked as KDE 4.9 as can pretty eaily be seen from the planet blogs :)
<WhitePelican> ok folks, enough with the semantics, I asked a question and would like some help
<Tm_T> WhitePelican: sorry, see the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<Kimlaroux> WhitePelican, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<WhitePelican> lucid
<DaskreecH> I didn't see the question. What is the inquiry?
<Tm_T> WhitePelican: ah, I see, see the most recent update here that mentions lucid: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<Kimlaroux> lucid, that's 10.04 right?
<Tm_T> yes
<WhitePelican> yes
<Kimlaroux> from my knowledge, the best way to get the latest version of kde is to upgrade to 11.10
<DaskreecH> In general it's put on Kubuntu+1 and current Kubuntu in a PPA
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I'd like to update KDE to version 4.8 using the backports ppa. But when I try to upgrade (via aptitude dist-upgrade) aptitude says that there is a package conflict (kdepim-groupware, libplasmaclock4abi2, libtaskmanager4abi2) and proposes to remove about a hundred of packages. Full output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820341/ . Any suggestion on how to fix it?
<DaskreecH> if it's one removed from a LTS and there are security updates the LTS will get it pushed as default but after a few months
<WhitePelican> Tm_T, there is no mention of "lucid" or 10.04 on that page
<Tm_T> IppatsuMan: it should remove those three packages instead
<DaskreecH> Other than that if someone doesn't package it for older versions then it doesn't get done
<Kimlaroux> I'm on Lucid and I'm running kde 4.4.5
<Tm_T> IppatsuMan: one moment
<IppatsuMan> Tm_Tr: sure, thanks
<IppatsuMan> Tm_T: sure, thanks (typo)
<WhitePelican> Kimlaroux, 11.10 does NOT work all that well for me.
<Kimlaroux> me neither, that's why I'm still on 10.04 =P
<Tm_T> IppatsuMan: try apt-get dist-upgrade instead
<DaskreecH> IppatsuMan: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<IppatsuMan> DaskreecH: 11.10
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: this is the busiest I've seen the place in a while. Though I guess it's a "new release" time period
<IppatsuMan> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820429/ , apt-get actually removes these packages
<Tm_T> IppatsuMan: so it did it right, nice
<BarkingFish> Anyone got any experience yet with the 16 series kernel?
<BarkingFish> Does it work properly, any issues, drama, etc?
<IppatsuMan> Tm_T: it was apt-get -s, but it seems right to me. Thanks for the hint, I'll try upgrading now.
<DaskreecH> BarkingFish: Which kernel version is  that?
<BarkingFish> the one with the 16 at the end, not the 15, DaskreecH :P
<BarkingFish> well, I'm about to find out. It's just installed during my update, so a quick reboot will tell me.
<DaskreecH> Ah was thinking 3.16.0
<jmichaelx> so, kde 4.8... i cannot get the display settings to save. every time the machine is rebooted, it forgets its display settings, and looks ridiculous. anyone else running into this?
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: yes, unfortunately
<jmichaelx> oh well, that sort of thing doesn't matter. what REALLY matters is nepomuk, akonaki, virtuoso, etc
<jmichaelx> akonadi*
<vandenoever> jmichaelx: a stored setting for that would be nice, even a list of recognized setups and remembered configurations for them would be nice
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<Tm_T> vandenoever: it's a bug that has reappeared
<jmichaelx> vandenoever: i had this problem earlier on in 4.7, then somewhere along the line my settings finally saved.... yea, it has reappeared
<jmichaelx> 4.7 was an embarassment to KDE, and i wonder if 4.8 will be better in any way
<jmichaelx> i notice that the pop-up calendar is at least readable now, after having been useless through the entire lifespan of 4.7
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx,  4.8 is ok here now , tho there was a python bug that's been fixed , "but your experince may be different" :)
<argoblast> maybe not a kde problem, but a kubuntu problem?
<DaskreecH> argoblast: probably not if it's listed on the b.k.o
<DaskreecH> If it's a kubuntu problem the bug would be closed with Kubuntu GYKT
<jmichaelx> argoblast: it's a KDE problem... i use kubuntu, fedora and gentoo, all with KDE, and the same bugs are pretty much equally available across each of these machines
<DaskreecH> also part of the reason I try to verify bugs against other distros before filing a comprehensive bug
<em> Could I take .debs I like from
<DaskreecH> debiie?
<jmichaelx> i actually think the kubuntu team has been doing very well, given what they have to work with
<jmichaelx> KDE, on the other hand, is in perpetual slappy mode
<jmichaelx> sloppy*
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: it's not that, unfortunately
<em> Could I ake .deb files I like from /var/cache/apt/archives and then install a fresh installation and put those back into /var/cache/apt/archives to have them install without a network connection?
<DaskreecH> Apparently it was fedora that patched the bug the last time it was resolved. Perhaps link with them to see if it can be improved?
<Tm_T> em: you don't have to put them back to /var/cache/apt/archives, you can install them from anywhere
<DaskreecH> em: yes
<em> Tm_T: with dpkg -i ?
<DaskreecH> em: that would work as well
<em> Tm_T: does it matter to apt if you use dpkg -i or apt-get install?
<DaskreecH> em: apt-get calls dpkg -i
<em> yeah but when you use dpkg -i on a .deb are you going to get all the benefits of updates and stuff?
<DaskreecH> em: Yes it's written into the same database since dpkg -i is doing all the install work and maintainence
<DaskreecH> you can look at apt-get as the network layer and then dpkg as the package layer
<em> DaskreecH: Then why do we always use apt-get install (or aptitude install) rather than just dpkg -i ?
<jmichaelx> Tm_T: i'm sure my previous statement doesn't really accurately describe what the problem is, but i do not get things like the pop-up calendar. i mean, good grief. throughout 4.7 is looked like garbage, the fonts were illegible, the settings did not work... why in the world was it even included, and after it was included, why was it never fixed?
<DaskreecH> apt-get asks dpkg what's installed then checks on the network for any updates then drops them in /var/cache/apt/archives and asks dpkg to install them
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: the fact it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it doesn't work for developers
<em> DaskreecH: yeah so say i do dpkg -i tsocksxxx.deb    it installs on my new machine. Later I get network access on it, when I do apt-get update will the tsocksxxx.deb get updates too?
<jmichaelx> Tm_T: it does not work for developers, or for anyone else
<em> or just stuff i installed with apt-get install?
<DaskreecH> jmichaelx: I actually had much better fonts in KDE 4.7
<Tm_T> em: ofcourse they all get the same
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: you sure?
<DaskreecH> em: yes because all >actual< installations are done by dpkg. But Apt-get just checks to see if there are updates
<jmichaelx> DaskreecH: i am only referring to the pop-up calendar, right now... otherwise fonts were fine
<em> Tm_T: then it seems to me that even if I install a .deb from a third party site, manually, it can get updated by apt-get as long as its in the repos.
<DaskreecH> em: correct
<Tm_T> em: yes
<jmichaelx> Tm_T: of course i can't speak for everyone, but i do know that devs were aware of the problem.
<em> do you guys prefer apt-get or aptitude or no preference?
<DaskreecH> jmichaelx: why just the calendar did it have it's own methods for displaying?
<DaskreecH> em: Whatever gets me Frozen Bubble
<em> actually I think kubuntu has adept?
<jmichaelx> DaskreecH: beats me. i just know that on the 3 distros i used, it looked like crap, and attempts at somehow changing that did not work well for me
<DaskreecH> em: kpackagekit or muon depending on which version you have
<jmichaelx> frozen bubble, ftw
<DaskreecH> jmichaelx: ah. was there a bug for that?
<jmichaelx> DaskreecH: there is a bug for how crappy the calendar looks, yes
<Tm_T> em: asking "what's your favourite" isn't the purpose of this channel /:
<BluesKaj> em  , aptitude used to be the better choice , but lately apt=get has surpassed aptitudes capabilities , at least in my experience
<BluesKaj> err apt-get
<DaskreecH> Aptitude has some better logistics for handling conflicts but apt-et has more features so which ever solves your current problem you can use
<DaskreecH> they all use dpkg to actually install and remove so jumping between them doesn't hurt the system
<DaskreecH> Ah UNIX mindset how easy you make life
<DaskreecH> Fun to see  Microsoft rewriting Windows to be UNIX
<BluesKaj> aptitude used to dependencies more accurately ,  afew OSs ago
<BluesKaj> handle
<jmichaelx> seems like aptitude was less likely to pull in unnecessary dependencies, at leat a while back
<DaskreecH> probbaly just didn't have install recommends by default as per Ubuntu Policy
<DaskreecH> Though  that is conjecture on my part
<BluesKaj> DaskreecH,  Microsoft rewriting Windows to be UNIX?
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: Look at the security model for Vista and the hybrid model of Windows Phone 7/Windows 8
<DaskreecH> Sounds a lot like UNIX security model and having shared programs with one doing a job well and the others relying on it
<jmichaelx> DaskreecH: yea, i think you're right. i should have said suggested packages, rather than dependencies
<desade> anyone feeling up to answering a dd question?
<DaskreecH> jmichaelx: I think uner debian they still are dependencies. Just considered a lower priority. If not installed the program will lose some capabilties but still offer it's core function
<DaskreecH> desade: depends on the question
<jmichaelx> DaskreecH: ok, i would not have been aware of that
<desade> heh, fair enough ;)  I'm trying to do an image backup/restore of a hard drive with it
<BluesKaj> heh , W7 on wifes pc sees my linux boxes in it's networking panel ,but ai haven't bothered trying to work on it to access the linux machines
<desade> I used straight disk-to-disk: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb    from a 100GB HD to a 120GB HD and it worked great
<desade> partition table, MBR, everything cloned right
<BluesKaj> no need anyway , i can access her pc just fine
<DaskreecH> Samba :)
<desade> but then I realized I'd rather do it to an image:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/drive/100gb.img
<BluesKaj> smb
<BluesKaj> yeah , i guess samba
<desade> when I tested it by restoring to the 120GB HD ( dd if=/mnt/drive/100gb.img of=/dev/sdb ), it appeared to work, but the partition table was all screwed up.
<desade> any idea why it worked disk-to-disk but not disk-to-image-to-disk?
<DaskreecH> not sure. preexisting partition data?
<BrickRisk> desade: drive wasn't mounted was it?
<desade> BrickRisk: nope, not mounted
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  you around ?
<BrickRisk> hmm, so it writes the img but will not write it back?
<desade> DaskreecH: the 120gb target was also the target of the earlier disk-to-disk, so to make sure I wasn't seeing leftovers I killed its partitions, re-made them, and did a mkfs -t msdos for good measure
<DaskreecH> desade: just to be clear this is three disks we are talking about right?
<desade> BrickRisk: yeah, and it seems to do the writing, but the result isn't bootable and doesn't have a valid partition
<desade> DaskreecH: yes, sorry -- image file stored on a 3rd disk
<DaskreecH> desade: to be fair I normally simply dd to an image then mount the image and copy back files I care about
<BrickRisk> I would mount the img to check it at least
<DaskreecH> but ##linux might have more information for you
<desade> DaskreecH: yeah, this is a particular goal: perfect backup of primary system drive for bare-metal recovery
<desade> ok I can try that channel, thanks
<BrickRisk> could use partimage software
<desade> and mounting the img is a good idea, didn't think of that... just do a fsck on the mount point to check it? or something specific?
<BrickRisk> take the guess work out
<desade> maybe that's a good plan, too... luckily I haven't wiped the source disk yet
<DaskreecH> BrickRisk: but ... learning! It's a great thing :)
<BrickRisk> desade: use partimage it uses dd I style or can dump to a tar.gz and saves boot and partition info
<BrickRisk> can restore to larger disks also
<BrickRisk> ahh why take the time when partimage did for you :)
<desade> ok, thanks for the advice, guys ... I'll take a look at all the above and see how it goes
<BrickRisk> then report back...with a 1-2 page essay on your results
<desade> right now waiting for dd to finish again to see if maybe something just went haywire the first time
<desade> heh careful what you wish for
<BrickRisk> did you set a blocksize for dd?
<desade> no, figured I would do more harm than good if I tried
<BrickRisk> shouldn't just speeds things up bs=4M
<bobybibbob> ola?
<desade> ok if I end up doing the disk-to-image step again, I'll use that flag
<BrickRisk> I would goto partimage personally...are you sure the source is not damaged?
<desade> heck I hope not... it's my Ubuntu install
<DaskreecH> BrickRisk: seems to work if done directly disk-to-disk if desade's testing is correct
<BrickRisk> ohh thats right i forgot
<desade> was just typing that... ;)
<BrickRisk> anyways after that maybe fails try sysrescuecd it has partimage on it, you can dump the images to an external drive or what have you and then restore
<mellin> Hey all. I have a small issue I need help in resolving. When I close my laptop lid, or the screen times out. When I log back in my internet connection does not reconnect. I have to open the tray applet and tell it to reconnect to the wireless network. How can I make it automatically connect?
<DaskreecH> mellin: what version of NetworkManager are you using? I think that was a bug that was resolved
<mellin> DaskreecH: Not sure
<BrickRisk> I have to do the same thing, although I think usually its because of kwallet or whatever
<desade> I can't talk on the ##linux channel for some reason
<DaskreecH> desade: try registering
<mellin> BrickRisk: Not in my case. That is only if I need to restart(even though that is almost never) Even then though after kwallet it still doesn't do the auto connect like I have it set to do.
<BluesKaj> kwallet a pita app poorly implemented , maybe I'm just thick headed , but i don't see the point of how ir
<BluesKaj> it's supposed to work
<BrickRisk> Yeah same here it is kind of annoying...Im on a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10
<jmichaelx> hmm, new amarok seeming pretty broken
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: You put in one password that holds multiple passwords
<vandenoever> would be fun to have software with way less functions but all guaranteed/proven to work
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx,  yeah , it's not working very well here either , totally disappeared after I installed  kde 4,8
<BrickRisk> Im researching mellin but so far nothing good
<DaskreecH> desade: registered?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have also had to switch away from the xine phonon backend of late to get it to work
<BluesKaj> DaskreecH,  yeah , i get that part,  but why bother
<DaskreecH> vandenoever: Dragon?
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: cause you don't want to remember 60 different passwords
<desade_mm> think so... let me try joining again
<mellin> BrickRisk: Kewl appreciate it...I'm trying to figure out what version I have...it looks to be a kde control module app
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx,  yeah , xine is no longer default , gstreamer is
<DaskreecH> Same reason the browser offers to rememer passwords for your websites
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have been using vlc backend, as i've historically hated gstreamer
<BluesKaj> DaskreecH,  60 diff pwds ? heh I don't think so !
<jmichaelx> seems to be working well
<BrickRisk> ahh i found the answer maybe mellin
<mellin> BriskRisk: Ok...
<BrickRisk> click the network manager then select manage connection
<desade_mm> nope, no joy... I'll try the ideas you gave here and see where I get
<mellin> Ok
<BrickRisk> click the connection you want to auto connect and select edit
<BrickRisk> at the top select connect automatically
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: as with all else if you don't have any use for it feel free to not use it
<vandenoever> DaskreecH: what about Dragon?
<DaskreecH> vandenoever: less features. basically works
<mellin> BrickRisk: Alas I already had done that..
<BrickRisk> ahh shite
<vandenoever> DaskreecH: yes, but not proven to work, it's still dependent on a complicated buggy stack
<DaskreecH> ah I guess alsaplay then :)
<BluesKaj> DaskreecH,  it doesn't ask me to save any pwds , only once with chromium after I installed it
<vandenoever> DaskreecH: not event that is proven
<DaskreecH> vandenoever: birds outside the window then :) they don't even have script plugins just /dev/random cron jobs
<BrickRisk> i wonder if your wireless card shuts off when you close the lid like a soft shutdown you could check it with rfkill
<BrickRisk> if its not coming back up when the lid is opened that is
<mellin> BrickRisk: I noticed below automatically connect was checked. When unchecked I can select advanced permissions. I added my username to the list of users that can connect. Maybe that will correct the issue. I'll be back if I get the NIC turned off
<BrickRisk> worth a shot
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to figure out why vlc player audio times out after 5 mins or so on avi files with 2ch pcm stereo audio stream , but doesn't on 5.1 DD or DTS audio..otherwise it would be the exclusive video player on my setup.
<SIQKO> microphone is not working
<jmichaelx> ok, usinjg vlc phonon backend, and resizing panels, amarok 2.5 is now working for me
<SIQKO> i tried with another os it's not the probl a the microph.
<SIQKO> so what it might be
<SIQKO> i am trying to have a conversation via skype and such but microphone is not functioning
<SIQKO> what might be the problem any suggestions plz
<BluesKaj> SIQKO,  have you checked alsamixer and pulseaudio settings
<DaskreecH> SIQKO: I've found if you have pulseaudio going into Phonon and switching from the card to internal audio makes the Mic flip on
<SIQKO> well i didnt cause  , alsamixer it's not installed
<BluesKaj> type alsmixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<SIQKO> kde has it's own
<SIQKO> Kmix
<BluesKaj> kmix is alsamixer gui
<SIQKO> yeah
<SIQKO> thanks but  already installed
<SIQKO> and kmix is gui
<BluesKaj> SIQKO,  alsamixer shows more options
<SIQKO> ok
<SIQKO> well dud e same as kmix , same options
<BrickRisk> SIQKO: Is it selected for the input device
<SIQKO> anything else that ma ycause this to happen
<BluesKaj> not om mine
<BluesKaj> ion
<SIQKO> yeah i think so , let me check
<fanti> hi! doesn't "modconf" exist any longer in recent ubuntu version?
<desade_mm> BrickRisk: just an update, the 2nd dd restore didn't work either, but the image looks fine (e2fsck -vf /mnt/drive/100gb.img)
<desade_mm> partimage is a no-go because this filesystem is ext4
<BrickRisk> ok try clonezilla
<BrickRisk> supports ext4
<desade_mm> yeah, should work, looks like
<desade_mm> kinda wanted good old dd to do it for me, but the point is to get it done, not score a win for dd
<BrickRisk> your dumping the image directly to the drive like /dev/sda not /dev/sda1?
<desade_mm> correct
<BrickRisk> ok try running gparted on the drive and see what it says about the partitions
<desade_mm> the source drive?
<BrickRisk> no the receiving drive
<BrickRisk> you can not mount the drive you dumped to right>
<BrickRisk> ?
<desade_mm> fdisk -l ok? don't have a gui and I'm running from a usb live drive with no network
<desade_mm> and correct, cannot mount it - doesn't even think it has a sda1
<BrickRisk> so its striclty the partition information that is being lost
<desade_mm> I assume so...
<desade_mm> if I manage to get the partition behaving, I'll know more about the data
<BrickRisk> ok I think there is extra steps you have to take when using dd to store and restore the partition and mbr
<DaskreecH> fanti: modconf?
<DaskreecH> !register | desade_mm
<ubottu> desade_mm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<desade_mm> I'm seeing some stuff about grabbing the first 512 blocks... is that what you're talking about?
<SIQKO> BrickRisk , yes it selected as input dvice
<desade_mm> I was reading that as well, originally thought that was mbr-only backup, but now I'm not so sure
<fanti> DaskreecH: the commandline tool to handle kernel modules?
<desade_mm> still don't understand why disk-to-disk worked
<DaskreecH> fanti: modprobe ?
<BrickRisk> yeah that is strange
<BrickRisk> SIQKO: ok and is it selected in the skype configuration the same mic source
<BrickRisk> SIQKO: try the test call and see if you can hear yourself
<SIQKO> already done , i can hear but .....
<BrickRisk> desade_mm: also gparted can be run from cmd line
<desade_mm> ok, this is extremely wordy, but it basically says to do exactly what I did:  http://www.backupcentral.com/wiki/index.php/Linux_%26_Windows_Bare_Metal_Recovery#Image_level_or_filesystem_level.3F
<desade_mm> (if gparted is installed...)
<BrickRisk> oh that's right no internet
<BrickRisk> what good is a computer without internet?
<BrickRisk> like a cart wihtout  a horse
<desade_mm> it says the separate mbr backup/restore is unnecessary, because it's all part of the full drive image
<desade_mm> it's like camping
<BrickRisk> yeah I read that too...you should be find the way you are doing it
<desade_mm> the mbr must have gotten trashed in the img file somehow when I first made it
<desade_mm> better re-backup the source, I think
<desade_mm> now I'm paranoid about the original... maybe I'll boot it again just to make sure
<BrickRisk> Are you just going to a larger drive?
<BrickRisk> or is this for backup purposes
<desade_mm> backup purposes... doing a big system upgrade (6.04 to current), and I need 100% fallback-ability
<BrickRisk> ok
<desade_mm> whew, orig still boots like a champ  :D
<BrickRisk> couldn't hurt to do dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/sda1/backup-hda.mbr count=1 bs=512
<BrickRisk> replace dev with yours
<desade_mm> yeah, good idea
<BrickRisk> then sfdisk -d /dev/hda > /mnt/sda1/backup-hda.sf
<BrickRisk> again sub with your info that would be to save partition information
<desade_mm> never used sfdisk... is it significantly different from fdisk?
<BrickRisk> sfdisk can do more
<BrickRisk> desade_mm: since you store the mbr and parition info seperatly you would only have to store the partition like /dev/sda1 to file
<BrickRisk> there are more steps involved this way, manually restoring the mbr & then partition info then image
<desade_mm> I might try both: mbr+partition, full img
<desade_mm> trying to minimize the number of times I have to *not* screw this up ;)
<desade_mm> gtg... ty and I'll let you know how it goes
<BrickRisk> or clonezilla
<BrickRisk> if you can
<BrickRisk> FSarchiver also an option
<BrickRisk> good luck
<BrickRisk> SIQKO: get it working?
<SIQKO> nope
<salon> yo
<BrickRisk> Skype test call all  you hear is the lady and not what you say
<salon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<salon> xdcc list
<salon> !
<BrickRisk> Do you have a front panel mic?
<SIQKO> i cant understand w!
<BrickRisk> usb? etc
<BrickRisk> Does you mic plug into the front of your computer or directly into the soundcard
<BrickRisk> cause on my desktop I have to select between the front mic and the rear
<BrickRisk> sometimes the naming of the devices can be misleading like line-1 line-2
<SIQKO> nope
<BrickRisk> what soundcard do you have?
<SIQKO> directly
<BrickRisk> lsmod and private msg me the results
<SIQKO> N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<SIQKO> ok
<BrickRisk> also do arecord -l
<SIQKO> yes jus t a sec
<SIQKO> lsmod : soundcore              12600  1 snd
<BrickRisk> tell you what to alsa mixer select f4 and make sure that internal mic or something similar is selected
<SIQKO> arecord -l : No protocol specified
<SIQKO> xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<SIQKO> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<SIQKO>   Subdevices: 0/1
<SIQKO>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBotK3> SIQKO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrickRisk> alsamixer
<SIQKO> ok sry
<BrickRisk> we need to check the capture source and the capture level to make sure that it is set properly
<SIQKO> ok so , how do we capture tail -f  , or ....
<BrickRisk> no, need lets first check alsamixer
<BrickRisk> it may just be that the capture level is set to 0
<SIQKO> so first alsamixer  ,just a ssec
<SIQKO> yeah i see mic
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  Has anyone here gone up to the 3.0.0-16 kernel yet?
<BarkingFish> If you haven't, for the love of mike, don't.
<BrickRisk> Make sure you hit f4 for capture
<Tm_T> BarkingFish: if there's a bug, please report it
<BrickRisk> then turn up the levels on the capture devices
<SIQKO> ohh it says that mic is off
<BrickRisk> might be the problem
<BarkingFish> Tm_T: There is a major bug in it for anyone using ndiswrapper.  It keeps losing connection to the device you're using, and when you try to reactivate it using modprobe, it just panics and dumps you out of the whole setup
<SIQKO> cant turn it on
<Tm_T> BarkingFish: is it reported?
<BarkingFish> I don't know, I don't even know where to report it... to the launchpad, devs, somewhere else...
<Tm_T> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tm_T> BarkingFish: ^
<BrickRisk> try highlighting it and pressing spacebar
<SIQKO>  done
<SIQKO> nothing happend
<SIQKO> still not working
<BrickRisk> hmm says mic is off tho?
<SIQKO> i tried the same in other pc and other os
<SIQKO> but is working
<SIQKO> but not here in kde
<em> So I just installed Kubuntu. It's rather nice looking.
<em> I noticed that the start up sound was played a long time after it was all started up. Is that normal?
<SIQKO> yes
<SIQKO> how long do u mean
<SIQKO> like a minute ?
<SIQKO> still my mic isn't working in kde but whyyyy?
<BrickRisk> SIQKO: try going through this http://alsa.opensrc.org/Record_from_mic
<BrickRisk> I would have to see it there are sometimes multiple things that have to be set to get it working depending on your card
<BrickRisk> install teamviewer and let me take control of your system
<BrickRisk> :)
<DaskreecH> em: It's normal for me :)
<BrickRisk> alright im out have to finish the oil change on my bike good luck SIQKO
<SIQKO> thank you man
<SIQKO> ok i've just installed give me your email , i'll send you the ID and pass OK
<em> SIQKO: yeah about a minute after it's started then i hear the start up music.
<SIQKO> does the system starts properly at least
<em> If I install firefox on Kubuntu will it download a bunch of Gnome crap?
<em> SIQKO: seems to. Kind of slow but i can live with that if its just once at startup
<SIQKO> try to disable the effects
<SIQKO> system settings then desktop effects adjust them
<almoxarife> em: get chromium, you wont look back
<em> almoxarife: Well, I cannot download anything until I can figure out how to set up a SOCKS proxy with rekonq. I can do that in firefox but I don't see how with rekonq yet.
<Tm_T> em: it uses your KDE-wide proxy settings
<almoxarife> em: like tor?
<almoxarife> em: what Tm_T said
<em> Tm_T: is there an option for using SOCKS that was created with ssh -D ?
<em> I don't have an actual proxy running at home. I just use ssh -D
<Tm_T> em: I don't think it cares what kind of socks proxy it is
<em> Tm_T: I'll see if I can make it go. That never worked with Gnome for me but maybe this has more clear settings.
<almoxarife> gnome is dead
<almoxarife> any quassel gurus?
<almoxarife> i want the input box to be bigger than it is, like 2-3 lines worth of box size
<em> Tm_T: in settings network proxy there is nothing there that says SOCKS that I see.
<almoxarife> em: there is in system settings > network
<Kwarkje> almoxarife, use shift+enter to separate lines, it will expand automatically
<em> almoxarife: Im in system settings network. Where does it say SOCKS?
<almoxarife> em: under 'manual'
<em> almoxarife: Im in System Settings > Network Settings is that what you are talking about?
<almoxarife> Kwarkje: anything to fix it to 2-3 lines worth of box
<em> almoxarife: then i click on 'proxy'
<RanmaruHibikiya> how can I set the gtk apps language in kubuntu?
<almoxarife> Kwarkje: but at thats a good start, thnks
<em> almoxarife: then i click on 'manually specify proxy settings'
<em> almoxarife: then i click on Setup..
<em> almoxarife: I see options there for HTTP, HTTPS, and FTP. Nothing for SOCKS
<almoxarife> em: what is below 'ftp'?
<almoxarife> RanmaruHibikiya: did you search in 'system settings'?
<em> almoxarife: Nothing. It just says "use the same proxy server for all protocols"
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: they should use the same language KDE uses, is it Firefox that is causing you the issue?
<em> almoxarife: I don't have a proxy server. I just have my connection at home which I use port fowardting with ssh -D5555 em@my.home.ip.addy
<em> right now im chatting because of ssh to my hhome computer and screen with irssi
<almoxarife> em: strange, i do see 'socks' below 'ftp'
<RanmaruHibikiya> almoxarife: sure, and I can set up style and fonts for gtk apps
<em> almoxarife: Im using Kubuntu 11.04 what about you?
<almoxarife> em: 11.10
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: KDE is ES_MX, gimp and firefox shows in english
<em> almoxarife: So Kubuntu 11.04 did not have support for SOCKS proxy?
<almoxarife> em: i doubt that
<almoxarife> em: it may not be installed?
<em> almoxarife: how could I install it?
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: enter "locale" in Konsole and pastebin the results?
<almoxarife> em: are you kidding? you got the ssh to the house blah blah all figured out but you cant figure out out to install apps/dependencies?????
<em> almoxarife: yes.
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: LANG=es_MX.UTF-8
<RanmaruHibikiya> LANGUAGE=es_MX
<RanmaruHibikiya> LC_CTYPE=es_MX.UTF-8
<RanmaruHibikiya> LC_NUMERIC="es_MX.UTF-8"
<RanmaruHibikiya> LC_TIME="es_MX.UTF-8"
<RanmaruHibikiya> LC_COLLATE=es_MX.UTF-8
<FloodBotK3> RanmaruHibikiya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: I said pastebin it (:
<almoxarife> em: i dont know that you need to install socks dependencies, it was a thing to look at
<em> almoxarife: Without the ability to point a web  browser at my SOCKS proxy at port 5555 Im not sure how I am supposed to download anything?
<em> I cannot use apt-get until I can get tsocks. Or find some way to set the system to use my proxy
<em> I cannot get tsocks until I can download something.
<Tm_T> em: I wonder if traditional way works
<almoxarife> em: want to explain exactly what kind of setup you have that requires all that overhead?
<em> Im surprised that Rekonq does not have a way to use a SOCKS proxy. I thought that was normal.
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820635/
<em> almoxarife: I brought my desktop to work. here at work there is a firewall or something. On the computers here at work we use a company proxy. When I used Ubuntu (and thus had firefox) I got around that by ssh -D5555 em@my.home.ip.addy and then setting Firefox to use SOCKS at localhost port 5555.
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: hmmm, have you installed language packs for gimp and firefox?
<em> So I was using my own IP to surf here at home. That meant I could go to pages that had the debs and just download them that way. To get started.
<em> Then I would get tsocks and I could even start using sudo tsocks apt-get install  ...
<em> But with Kubuntu it appears there is not support for SOCKS
<almoxarife> em: you can ssh into home?
<em> Yes I can ssh into my home machine.
<almoxarife> em: so you can apt-get?
<em> but my home machine is not the same architecutre and it's a much older Ubuntu.
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: no, i seach for them but i can't find them
<em> It won't be the same deb.
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: I used Muon for searching
<almoxarife> em: why must you call home again?
<em> almoxarife: I call home so that I can ssh -D5555 to it.
<em> So that I can use my home IP here at work.
<em> So I can get around the firewall here at work.
<almoxarife> em: ah, i wont get involved in circumventing firewalls with a stranger, talk to IT
<em> as it is right now, even though Im connected (obviously) to the internet, if I open a browser it won't work unless I put in the companies proxy (which I don't actually know anyway, but that's the beside the point, I wouldn't want to do it anyway since that sucks)
<em> almoxarife: Oh for goodness sakes.
<almoxarife> em: yeah, really
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: no, i seach for them but i can't find them
<em> I'm not asking how to steal my neighboors WiFi.
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: I used Muon for searching
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: one moment
<em> It's okay I don't hold you personally responsible for Kubuntu failure.
<almoxarife> em: the failure is yours. with all due respect, ego aside
<em> almoxarife: What failure did I make?
<Tm_T> almoxarife: em: please stick on the channel topic
<almoxarife> Tm_T: agreed
<em> Tm_T: That will be best for his sake. I agree.
<Tm_T> RanmaruHibikiya: I seem to fail with search too, sorry
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: np, thanks for ur help
<Tm_T> time to get some sleep, so good night all
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to "select all" in mc?
<rosco_y> I did a search for temporary files, and I want to delete them all
<RanmaruHibikiya> Tm_T: good night
<almoxarife> rosco_y: bleachbit is what i use for cruff
<em> Does anyone know why SOCKS would be in System settings > network settings > proxy > Manual   on Kubuntu 11.10 but not on 11.04 ?
<poyntz> hi all
<poyntz> how can you configure mic volume in kubuntu?
<ts2> you should be able to configure that from KMix, it should already be loaded in the system tray as a speaker icon
<poyntz> when I click on kmix it doesn't open :S
<poyntz> if I try to open it from bash I don't get a dump either
<poyntz> aka
<poyntz> poyntz@poyntz-compaq-621:~$ kmix
<poyntz> poyntz@poyntz-compaq-621:~$
<poyntz> if I try to install it using apt-get I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/820678/
<ts2> what happens when you right-click the icon?
<poyntz> it's open
<poyntz> sorry, it isn't opening because it's already open on the tray
<ts2> ok
<poyntz> that said, i'm still not sure how to use it to adjust my mic volume
<ts2> for me, it's under the "Capture Devices" tab
<poyntz> having no luck
<poyntz> is pulseaudio supposed to be controlling the audio?
<poyntz> I installed pavucontrol and it stopped everything working
<poyntz> - in terms of audio
<poyntz> no sound
<poyntz> and can't fix it
<poyntz> i'm going to try rebooting
<poyntz> brb
<soee> hmm after some updates i have only black screen and cursor visible
<soee> when i try to start plasma-desktop from terminal i have this error message
<soee> plasma-desktop(4269): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server: "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11"
#kubuntu 2012-01-29
<soee> any suggestions how can i fix this>
<giantpune> hi, yesterday i installed the nvidia-nouveur package from the package manager.  some programs have started acting up since, so i am wanting to remove it.  when i select it in the synaptic and go to remove it, it says it will remove something calles xserver-xorg-video-all.  that one sounds pretty important.
<giantpune> does anybody know how i can remove the nvidea thing without clobbering xorg?
<Num83rGuy> Does anyone here know why my samba setup is sending bad paths?
<Num83rGuy> It did this suddenly and even after I purged the packages it still directs to wrong folder paths and some I have just set are not showing.
<Num83rGuy> I should say pureged and reinstalled.
<rockl> Hey guys, does quassel really have no file transfer support?
<yofel> rockl: it doesn't
<rockl> Ah, I had hoped that wiki was outdated
<rockl> Is there no way to add support then?
<yofel> well, tricky to do the way quassel works internally. But also not really a high priority for the devs
<yofel> for DCC I usually use xchat
<Num83rGuy> Does anyone know where dolphin or KDE stores the information on your samba shares it is not in my /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rockl> ouch, well I wanted to try and use kde software this time around
<rockl> I'll try konversation then, it seems promising.
<Num83rGuy> Am I mute or does no one f**king know?
<Num83rGuy> I shudder at the power of 24/7 live community help.
<em> I accidentally quit the sound volume control in the system tray. is there any way to get that back in the system tray?
<em> hey kernelpanic how are you.
<em> kernelpanic: I accidentally 'quit' the sound volume control thingy in the system tray, I don't see how you get that back now.
<em> kernelpanic: do you know?
<Num83rGuy> em: Alt+F2 and type kmix.
<Snowhog> Num83rGuy: When you 'purge' an application, it doesn't actually remove "everything". User files/directories (hidden or otherwise) are left intact.
<em> Num83rGuy: thanks.
<em> Num83rGuy: One last thing -- is there something in Kubuntu that would be like a screen saver? Id like something that will 'lock screen' and force a password to log back in when a screen saver kicks in.
<yofel> em: if you go to system settings -> display and monitor -> screensaver, there's a checkbox for passwords
<em> yoeyes I found it thanks.
<em> yofel: ^
<em> I guess that kubuntu does not come with any screen savers though. Just blank screen.
<yofel> well, doesn't make much sense to use one with modern displays - waste of power
<yofel> there are packages that provide some though
<yofel> kscreensavers, kscreensavers-xsavers, kscreensavers-xserver-extra
<em> yofel: Oh I don't really use a screen saver to save power or my screen. I just like to see something neat moving around on there.
<Num83rGuy> Thanks Snowhog. It's just Dolphin is showing my shares all in lowercase and they all have the first letter capitalized example Video not video. Samba on my box (linux) and my wifes (Win)  say file not found.
<Num83rGuy> I am on #samba trying to get help and now have a new smb.conf file that has locked me out of my shares on both my comp and hers but, I can access her shares.
<Num83rGuy> And I still can't add or remove shares on my computer.
<Num83rGuy> I am not getting file not found any more now it's just access denied.
<LINKSWORD2> Yo. How's everybody doing?
<frogonwheels> Anybody got a clue how I can supress sounds for kmail imap sync errors for eg: like  mail.myserver:Unknown error. (Could not create collection)
<frogonwheels> It doesn't appear to be classified as a Kmail  'Error while checking mail'  error.
<LINKSWORD2> How do I get Konversation to auto-identify me?
<frogonwheels> Edit the server definition, add an identity, supply a pass. umm..
<frogonwheels> (server list,  select collection & press [edit] then  near 'identity' press [edit]  - provide a Service  (nickserv) and your password
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: ^^
<LINKSWORD2> frogonwheels: I must be blind....
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: it's one of those things - it's easier to see once you've seen it ;)
<LINKSWORD2> I think I've found it.
<LINKSWORD2> Heh. I decided to really go retro... And install the oldest Kubuntu I could find.
<LINKSWORD2> Hoary Hedgehog (5.04)
<LINKSWORD2> I've lost my sanity, everything else is soon to follow. :P
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<littlegirl> Hey there, is anybody here using Kubuntu 10.04 *and* familiar with TTY sessions?
<LINKSWORD2> That's a negative, mate.
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: what's the problem.. you're better off just asking.
<littlegirl> frogonwheels: I would like a person who's comfortable using TTY sessions to try something in Kubuntu 10.04 so that I can figure out if it's a bug or if it's restricted to something in my setup.
<littlegirl> I also went into the kubuntu-devel channel and asked if they are even interested in Kubuntu 10.04 bugs or not (since they may be totally busy with the new release coming out in 3 months) and received no answer.
<Num83rGuy> What is the command?
<littlegirl> Num83Guy: If I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 I end up in a black screen with no cursor and no prompt. I cannot get back out of it with Ctrl+Alt+F7 (as I would expect to be able to when wanting to return to the default session) and can only press Ctrl+Alt+Del to shut down the computer to get out of it.
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: alt+F7  to get out of it
<frogonwheels> err alt+f8
<littlegirl> frogonwheels: Why?
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: ctrl+alt+F*  is from X ..but in the console, it is just alt+f*
<Num83rGuy> Some times X starts on TTY8 instead iof 7
<littlegirl> But I can move around from session to session with Ctrl+Alt+F2 through F6, so why should Ctrl+Alt+F1 be different, and why is it not putting me at a prompt? Is it a bug?
<frogonwheels> i think for some versions, upstart was running on tty1 before getting a session login.. but it seems it's now running on tty7 with X11 on tty8
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: hmm.. oh yeah. that used not to be the case. lol, it's probably been like that for years.. however the ctrl  in the tty is not required.
<Num83rGuy> Ha I did not know about not having to hold CTL to switch after you were out of X.
<littlegirl> So it's not a bug?
<frogonwheels> it used to be that ctrl+alt+F*  did NOT work
<littlegirl> And is the non-cursor and non-prompt on Ctrl_Alt+F1 not a bug either?
<frogonwheels> that sounds wrong.
<frogonwheels> I think I've had problems with certain display drivers not switching properly into tty mode
<littlegirl> NVIDIA here, straight from the company. (:
<frogonwheels> at the moment it works fine tho'
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: which might be your problem :(
<littlegirl> Hmmm... (:
<frogonwheels> <sarcasm>I mean why would anybody use a tty?</sarcasm>
<Num83rGuy> I had that hapen too for a while. I just ignored it and used TTY2 +
<Num83rGuy> Oh yeah Nvidia here as well.
<littlegirl> Num83rGuy: Yeah, I'm wondering if it's a bug and if they should be told about it before they put out the next LTS release. (:
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Num83rGuy> Well I am using 11.10 now and TTY1 is fine.
<littlegirl> Num83rGuy: Glad to hear it. (:
<frogonwheels> I'm on an ATI video-card, and not having problems.
<littlegirl> Do they use your non-LTS code as a base for the next LTS release or do they use my LTS code as a base for the next release?
<frogonwheels> I'm also on 11.10
<littlegirl> Is that what they use as the foundation for the next LTS?
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: It would be normal to make a cut of the current (non-lts) release to be tagged as LTS, and stabilise it
<littlegirl> frogonwheels: Good, then the TTY won't be an issue in three months. (:
<frogonwheels> littlegirl: keep your fingers crossed :)
<littlegirl> frogonwheels: Will do, and if it's still an issue, I guess *then* I will file a bug report. (:
<littlegirl> I figured it might be a little late in the game to be reporting 10.04 bugs. (:
<littlegirl> Well, thanks for the help - I'm off! (:
<LINKSWORD2> I keep seeing ChanServ give chan-op privileges to the FloodBotK nicks. How can I hide that in Konversation?
<Xplosyst3m> ola
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: The bots are at it again.
<JontheEchidna> that should do it. http://tinyurl.com/chzwadq
<JontheEchidna> or not
<Snowhog> hehe
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Snowhog> The 'bot' is mightier than the JontheEchidna!!
<JontheEchidna> This isn't the same last time. the bots seem to keep asking chanserv for op
<JontheEchidna> last time it was just that two of the bots disagreed about a channel mode setting
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Maybe they should be renamed: CancerBotK1, CancerBotK2, CancerBotK3
<JontheEchidna> lol
<yofel> nah, they're accurately named
<yofel> after all they're flooding the channel
<Snowhog> yofel: Well, given their current state of operation, yes!
<Unit193> JontheEchidna: Normally someone logs into the host and resets them
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I have access to that
<Logos01> Greetings, programs... anybody in here familiar with connecting to an OpenVPN server as a client via the KNetworkManager interface? I seem to be unable to do so.
<JontheEchidna> pangolin: ping (can't tsimpson, and the bots are causing trouble)
<Logos01> I have confirmed the server is in fact operating (my Android device is able to connect via the same certs I want to use.)
<Logos01> Anybody?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, is it still possible to upgrade legacy Kubuntu software through the normal upgrade processes?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Yes
<Daskreech> If you are really really old it might be a little rocky but it should work as long as you have kubuntu-desktop updated
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I decided to play around with the oldest Kubuntu version I could find, 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog.
<LINKSWORD2> ... I might regret this later.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Those servers are shut down for repository stuff
<Daskreech> but they point to the last out of date server
<Daskreech> so you will update and suddenly get pulled up to say Jaunty
<LINKSWORD2> Which, if I recall, is 8.04?
<Daskreech> Possibly
<Daskreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Daskreech> 9.04
<LINKSWORD2> ... I was close. :P
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Daskreech> So you stand the chance of jumping 4 years of development (and accumulated bugs!)
<LINKSWORD2> ... lol
<LINKSWORD2> Speaking of which.... I think I found one already.
<Logos01> Anybdoy? KNetworkManager OpenVPN configuration experience?
<Xplosyst3m> hello
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Permission to query?
<Xplosyst3m> actualis that command the entire system??
<skach> hello
<skach> anybody here??
<skach> hey anbody online??
<yourfriendisaac> Is anyone else having trouble with submitting a bug?
<skach> what bug??
<yourfriendisaac> Well there are two  xaralx in ubuntu 10.10 and above menu is being inhibited and in ubuntu older cdrom drives are not seen by the os
<skach> Oh lol didnt know that new here =)
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> What's the question?
<Daskreech> Logos01: what version of Knetworkmanager?
<Daskreech> yourfriendisaac: what's the bug?
<Logos01> Daskreech: I've got Kubuntu 11.10
<yourfriendisaac> Daskreech:Well there are two  xaralx in ubuntu 10.10 and above menu is being inhibited and in ubuntu older cdrom drives are not seen by the os
<Daskreech> Logos01: And what are you trying?
<Daskreech> !info xralax
<ubottu> Package xralax does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> Wht's xalrax ?
<Logos01> Daskreech: I'm trying to connect to my OpenVPN server.
<Logos01> I have confirmed my keys work (I've used them on my Android phone.)
<Daskreech> Preshared Key?
<Logos01> ca.crt client.crt client.key
<Daskreech> ah ok
 * Daskreech doesn't really know that much about but let me try find out
<Daskreech> are you getting an error connecting?
<Logos01> I'm not able to initiate the connection.
<Daskreech> It just hangs then stops?
<Logos01> No.
<Logos01> It does nothing.
<Daskreech> Hmm :-/
<Logos01> So walk me through this client because its settings aren't like those for the Android OpenVPN client.
<Logos01> "Gateway" should be the address of the OVPN server, correct?
<yourfriendisaac> neveer mindI geuss i;; try the ubuntu room my fault
<Daskreech> Logos01: can you pastebin the output from grep vpm /var/log/syslog ?
<Logos01> Daskreech: I can just CNP it between quotes here for you:  ""
<Daskreech> ha ok that's ... funky
<Daskreech> grep VPN does the same?
<Logos01> grep -i 'vp[n,m]' /var/log/syslog just gave me useful output...
<Logos01> <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/1 failed to activate: (2) The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' was not installed.
<Logos01> ... why I did not think of this...
<Logos01> Bad admin. Bad.
<Daskreech> bah
<Daskreech>  vpn not vpm
<Logos01> ... why would the openvpn dialogue be present if the package for it wasn't installed?
<Logos01> That's buggy code if I ever heard it.
<Logos01> That's done it, however.
<Logos01> Sweetness.
<Logos01> Thank you, Daskreech.
<Daskreech> Hooray!!
<Daskreech> Logos01: I think it will autodetect come 4.9 and beyond
<Logos01> ... had to change the gateway to my router's local address since I'm on wifi right now, but hey -- that's trivial.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: sup?
<LINKSWORD2> FYI, Opera browser is king.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, the Hedgehog is screwed up. I'm gonna kidnap a Koala. :P
 * LINKSWORD2 installs Karmic on my experimental system.*
<Daskreech> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Daskreech> What happened with Hedgehog?
<Daskreech> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<LINKSWORD2> Upgrading wouldn't work.
<Daskreech> Yeah I think the upgrade system was a little strange at that point
<Daskreech> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Logos01> LINKSWORD2: Sure it would. You'd just have to upgrade via local install to an interstitial version.
<LINKSWORD2> Screw that idea. lol
<Daskreech> Logos01: Let him play in his sandbox :)
<Logos01> Daskreech: Well... he's on his own then.
<LINKSWORD2> Grrr....
<Logos01> "ITS DANGEROUS TO GO ALONE! TAKE THIS!"
<Daskreech> Pretty much is
<LINKSWORD2> :P
 * Daskreech plays flute
 * LINKSWORD2 grabs Master Sword.*
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Have you ever used the Opera web browser
<LINKSWORD2> ?
<Daskreech> Yes
<LINKSWORD2> Opinion?
<Daskreech> It will work till the fat lady sings?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> True. :P
<LINKSWORD2> Or at least until she meets Achmed. :P
<Logos01> LINKSWORD2: ... did you just grab yourself in public?
<LINKSWORD2> *Facepalm.*
<LINKSWORD2> Logos... What do you know about my name?
<LINKSWORD2> And I urge you to tread carefully... >.>
<LINKSWORD2> Apparently, I know how to kill a chatroom.
<Logos01> LINKSWORD2== Master Sword.
<LINKSWORD2> Logos01: And how might you come to that conclusion?
<Logos01> The Master Sword is the second sword Link gets.
<LINKSWORD2> Which game? lol
<Logos01> The Legend of Zelda ?
<Logos01> It's been... over ten years since I've played it.
<Logos01> Fuck, it's been over fifteen.
<LINKSWORD2> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Logos01> I have a policy to not remain in channels that are too immature to handle language used by adults.
<Logos01> Adieu.
<LINKSWORD2> An "adult" would know that it's polite to not swear in such a manner....
<LINKSWORD2> YEOWW!!! Kubuntu's default startup volume needs to be set to about 30%, rather than 75%.
<Daskreech> WHAT? WHY?
<LINKSWORD2> So that we don't go DEAF when the system starts up.... >.>
<Daskreech> Why would we go 57007 ?
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: WTF is 57007?
<Daskreech> DEAF
<LINKSWORD2> Grr....
<Daskreech> also
<Daskreech> !language :)
<LINKSWORD2> .... "WTF" is an abbreviation, which can mean many things.
<LINKSWORD2> I prefer the clean version.
<Daskreech> World trades in fairness?
<LINKSWORD2> -_- That would be nice... lol
<LINKSWORD2> But no. I prefer "What the Freak?"
<Daskreech> What the French?
<LINKSWORD2> lol That works.
<LINKSWORD2> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<LINKSWORD2> Ah, that's right.
<Daskreech> How's Karmic going?
<LINKSWORD2> Installed. I'm familiar with Karmic quite well, so I'll fix my settings as I wish them to be.... In the morning.
<Daskreech> ha ha
<rrodasg> IN CHICAGO........write your city name and country: please
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. We just don't do that here. This is a support chat, not a dating chat.
<Daskreech> rrodasg: Huh?
<rrodasg> Kool
<rrodasg> Kool then can you explain to me how to join freenode classroom EVents of Jan 31st and Feb 1 and 2
<rrodasg> looking 4 answers
<Daskreech> rrodasg: Those would be in #ubuntu-classroom
<rrodasg> newbie here: so where do I find #ubuntu-classroom?
<Daskreech> type /join #ubuntu-classroom or just click on the blue letters
<rrodasg> how do I register
<Daskreech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sauron> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<zorobabel> not sure where to ask this, either here or KDE, but I changed my desktop theme to Oxygen (dark); now when I try to open Network Manager, battery settings, etc. in the task panel I can't see any of the text because it is dark grey, so how do I change the settings for that text?
<daggs123> hello all, I'm using kubuntu 10.04 and I don't have any mic, any ideas how to debug the issue?
<kroonrs> daggs123: do you mean the system isn't picking up your mic, or that you don't have one?
<daggs123> kroonrs, I have a headset + mic, when I connect it to the jacks (I'm pretty sure it is the right ones) I don't hear the mic, I'm using the following command: arecord | aplay
<yon__> someone here
<yon__> are there any people in here who have anything to talk about
<Riddell> yon__: this is a support channel, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<yon__> what do you mean by that
<yon__> this should be a place where everyone talk about everything isn't free means that
<bazhang> yon__, no
<yon__> why
<bazhang> yon__, this is support. #kubuntu-offtopic is chit chat
<yon__> any one know a social chat
<yon__> to chat with friends or something
<bazhang> #defocus or #kubuntu-offtopic yon__
<yon__> another one
<yon__> others
<bazhang> !alis | yon__
<ubottu> yon__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ruslan> Есть хто?
<bazhang> !ru | ruslan
<ubottu> ruslan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<blagflag> Hello all, I want to play around with ubuntu cloud and Im little bit confused where to start. For testing I want to do a single server cloud but I read that ubuntu 10 uses eucalyptus and ubuntu 12 will use openstack. Can someone give me a hint how I get a single server cloud up and running on ubuntu 11? I found http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/10/cloud-on-cloud-uec-on-ec2.html . Can I upgrade to ubuntu 12 then? When I use ubuntu 11.10 I was not able to
<blagflag> get a running single server setup. Can someone give me a hint how to get it up and running?
<ruslan> join #kubuntu-ru
<bazhang> ruslan, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ruslan> ok
<yon__> i created a new social site i want to uplead it to the web how do i do that
<yon__> i created a new social site i want to uplead it to the web how do i do that
<yon__> i created a new social site i want to uplead it to the web how do i do that
<FloodBotK3> yon__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<18VAAMS5Y> Can anyone tell me how to change the start launcher icon from the right side of the bar back to the left side?
<aiguu> Is there a way to move the launcher from the lower right corner over to where it originally was in the lower left?
<aiguu> Drag-drop doesn't seem to work and I dug through options and nothing sticks out.
<robin0800> aiguu: the easy way is to remove that panel and start again from scratch
<aiguu> Really? That seems like such a hassle.
<aiguu> I guess I will just leave it on the right.
<aiguu> That should really get fixed. :p
<VAGNER-poutsini> does anyone else has disconnections while using Ktorrent?
<varese> buongiorno
<ArchangelSe7en> not me
<rene> hi every1
<ArchangelSe7en> hello
<PokerFeisser> nick Rene is already in use
<PokerFeisser> :)
<PokerFeisser> i am new in linux, need help to set my boot options in dual boot system
<PokerFeisser> in linux
<PokerFeisser> how can i do it
<ArchangelSe7en> dual setup with what ?
<ArchangelSe7en> dualboot setup*
<PokerFeisser> next to win 7
<PokerFeisser> different hard drives
<ArchangelSe7en> ah ..
<PokerFeisser> lol
<yon__> kubuntu sucks and fucks
<ArchangelSe7en> I suppose both systems are already installed ?
<PokerFeisser> yon__:  ty
<ArchangelSe7en> yon__, you're absolutely right
<bazhang> yon__, stop that
<PokerFeisser> yon__: u sucks and fcks :) i like that KDE desctop
<PokerFeisser> i am graphic lover
<ArchangelSe7en> PokerFeisser, I suggest setting the boot order from the BIOS
<PokerFeisser> ArchangelSe7en: can i set up different OS -s boot options in BIOS ?
<yon__> why don't all of u blow job urself while using kde
<ArchangelSe7en> ?
<bazhang> !ops | yon__
<ubottu> yon__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<PokerFeisser> lol
<PokerFeisser> u even dont know what u talking about
<PokerFeisser> thank god
<yon__> tell me
<ArchangelSe7en> yes you can
<ArchangelSe7en> and I suggest ignoring the troll
<yon__> please
<PokerFeisser> firstable u laught with him and then u suggest to ignore troll, LOL
<PokerFeisser> ty
<yon__> ty you pokerfeisser
<PokerFeisser> :)
<yon__> :(
<PokerFeisser> hm
<yon__> hmmm u
<yon__> pker teiser
<PokerFeisser> yon__: why u be in here #kubuntu channel ? u event dont love kubuntu lol
<yon__> my love to kde makes me hate it
<PokerFeisser> lol
<PokerFeisser> nice
<yon__> lol u
<PokerFeisser> fk u
<bazhang> yon__, lets stop it now
<PokerFeisser> :)
<yon__> u too
<bazhang> PokerFeisser, thats enough please
<yon__> (:
<yon__> bazhang are you from africa like me
<PokerFeisser> yes yes, i am new and now most kickable guy in the whole world
<PokerFeisser> :)
<AlanBell> sorry about the inconvenience all, please carry on
<AlanBell> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PokerFeisser> ty
<AlanBell> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<AlanBell> those define our normal standards
<PokerFeisser> AlanBell: u help me with one little guestion ? i need to make my dual boot options on just 2 options like: win7 and kubuntu
<PokerFeisser> at the moment there is 4 different choises
<PokerFeisser> are or smth
<PokerFeisser> my english is so bad but hope u understand
<AlanBell> not sure I know the answer
<AlanBell> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AlanBell> might be some stuff to read about there
<PokerFeisser> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PokerFeisser> !installskype
<PokerFeisser> :D
<VAGNER-poutsini> sudo apt-get install skype
<grml__> hi, i have a problem since the last update in kubuntu backports, after login with kdm, the screen keeps black, shows only the mouse pointer
<grml__> in .xsession-errors i habe fatal IO error for kglobalaccel, kdeinit4, x-window-manager, knotify4, klauncher
<grml__> can anybody help? :)
<aiguu> Anyone know what kind of drivers to look for for netbook webcams that are built into the netbook? I can't find any hardware information regarding the webcam.
<Dieter_> brauche hilfe
<Dieter_> möchte auf acere aspire one 3g treiber installiren
<Dieter_> habe treiber schon geladen
<Dieter_> mit dem software installkit sagt er fehler
<Dieter_> kann bitte jemand helfen
<Dieter_> admin kannst du helfen?
<cortex_sk> !de | Dieter_
<ubottu> Dieter_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Dieter_> danke versuche es
<sayakb> hi, i'm using the horos theme with kdm. my laptop has a resolution of 1366x768 and kdm crops the background image there. i used to set "ScaleMode" attribute to free in kdmrc, but since they changed it from an XML file to a key-value pair, the settings dont take effect. anyone has any idea?
<sayakb> nevermind, figured it out!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oops6_4> Hi all I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my new HP Elite Book dual boot with Windows 7 but after the installation I cannot able to boot in Kubunt normally have to use recovery mode only and with windows its not booting up giving me blue screen of deth
<oops6_4> any solution for atleast kubuntu please
<desade_mm> Daskreech: thanks for your and BrickRisk's help yesterday. I ended up using Clonezilla, and it worked much better.
<BluesKaj> oops6_4,  in recovery mode , have you updated/upgraded since the install?
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: yes
<oops6_4> I did update and upgrade too
<BluesKaj> do a dist-upgrade as well
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: sure let me do that
<BluesKaj> then , sudo os-prober , then run , sudo update-grub
<oops6_4> sure
<oops6_4> well this dist-upgrade is updateing my kernel so shall I restart or just do this 2 steps and then restart
<BluesKaj> do the commands first
<oops6_4> sure thanks
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: restarting brb
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: still the same only in recovery mode
<oops6_4> well this time when it was stuck i press alt+ctrl +f7 ans it was
<oops6_4> udevd /sbin/modprobe -bv terminated by signal 9
<akis> hi all. my son removed for my places in dolphin the recycle bin. how can i replace it? which is the path?
<BluesKaj> akis open the trash and restore
<BluesKaj> oops6_4,  do lsmod and pastebin it
<akis> open from where? i added a new entry named "trasch" but i don't know the path.
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: here it is http://pastebin.com/deaek0gx
<BluesKaj> akis, right click on the desktop , add widgets , type trash in the text , click on trash twice then open it in the panel
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: going to restart the machine brb
<akis> ok. i find it as widget. i want it know in 'my places' in dolphin under 'root'
<oops6_4> BluesKaj: I just updated my Nvidia drives and now its working smoot but still windows problem is there cant boot windows 7 grub shows 2 windows 7 entries and both of them goes to blue screen how do I slove it ?
<akis> i went to 'my places' in dolphin left column. i added new entry, i choised 'trash' icon and i put as path: /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files. i can see know the files in trash, but right click doesn't have 'empty trash' option. any idea?
<BluesKaj> is there anything in trash ?
<BluesKaj> your son must have emptied the trash folder
<akis> yes i have some files i deleted today. ia can see them in /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files
<akis> i added a new entry under 'my places' in dolphin, i choosed as path /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files so when i click on it i can see the files on trash but right click doesn't have 'empty' option.
<akis> and the icon is not a full trash.
<akis> so is imissing the default icon with the default procedure.
<akis> any idea?
<akis> to restore it?
<BluesKaj> the default path for trash is , trash:/  , akis
<BluesKaj> akis alt+f2 , trash
<meNtha> hello
<meNtha> somebody can help me to fix my muon software center? its always crash...
<BluesKaj> akis,  drag the folder beside trash:/ in dolphin addressbar to places
<akis> bingo! super! path: trash:/ worked.
<akis> i fixed it.
<akis> thanks a lot.
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  muon is broken , don't use it np
<BluesKaj> akis,  good :)
<akis> once more, thank you BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  apper or adept or synaptic are good package managers , use one of those
<BluesKaj> akis,  were you able to restore your files ?
<akis> i just emptied trash. i try to delete one file and restore it and i report it. ait.
<meNtha> synaptic is godd, can i intall it wit apt-get synaptic? :)
<akis> yes. it can be restored normally.
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<akis> everything works fine.
<BluesKaj> akis,  add the trash widget to your panel , it will have the same path and is much handier than open dolphin to empty it
<BluesKaj> opening
<BluesKaj> !apt-get | meNtha,
<ubottu> meNtha,: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<akis> i saw it, but is more convenient for me to use 'trash' in 'my places' in dolphin.
<vpelcak_> Hello.
<meNtha> thanks
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  synaptic is still my favourite , I use it mostly for refernces and package information but I can't live without it .
<BluesKaj> hi vpelcak_
<vpelcak_> BluesKaj: hi. I prefer Synaptic as well. BTW, after upgrade I have displayed also packages from i386 in it. How come? Any idea how to get rid of them?
<Kwarkje> vpelcak_ some packages stil come only in i386 and they work perfectly fine under amd64, you can't get rid of them
<BluesKaj> are you running apps like  google earth , vpelcak_ , they will install i386 apps despite calling themselves 64 bit
<BluesKaj> i386 libs actually
<vpelcak_> Nope guys. I mean, I have some 32bit apps installed for sure, point is, that for _every_ package I have displayed its 32bit version with :i386 suffix
<vpelcak_> It looks like bug in Synaptic
<BluesKaj> vpelcak_, make sure you install multiarch-support
<vpelcak_> I have. It looks like problem iin package management itself, not in kernel level
<vpelcak_> aptitude displays packages twice, synaptic adds i386 indicator
<BluesKaj> as installed ?
<vpelcak_> Nope. As available. Only one of them can be installed
<vpelcak_> It just displays both archs for me. Maybe some failed config migration in apt
<BluesKaj> just showing availble isn't a bug
<BluesKaj> some ppl still prefer to run 32 bit apps/libs on 64 bit machines
<vpelcak_> Well, but it didn't use to be so. I'd like to disable it anyway. Also, in aptitude it is confusing as it is not visible which arch are you picking to be installed.
<meNtha> BluesKaj can u give me some information about dpkg like apt-get?
<vpelcak_> But it is not huge problem for me. If you don't know, no problem. I don't know either anyway.
<meNtha> !dpkg | meNtha
<ubottu> meNtha, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> vpelcak_,  if you run a 64 bit OS  apt/aptitude/dpkg will always try to install 64 bit versions
<vpelcak_> BluesKaj: I got it. As meNtha mentioned dpkg, I checked its configs. There is file /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch containing "foreign-architecture i386". So I renamed that file to *.bck and restarted Synaptic. Voila.. it works.
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  apt and aptitude and GUI package managers always call the dpkg sytem to actually do the installation
<Lynoure> hi
<Lynoure> Where can I find kivio / flow ?
<Lynoure> my apt-cache search does not seem to find it on 11.10
<BluesKaj> Lynoure,  isn't listed in my package manager...is kivio the right name ?
<LjL> Lynoure: not entirely sure, but i think they've been removed from KOffice and are now in Calligra, but Calligra is not available in 11.10
<Kwarkje> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.3.86
<Kwarkje> Lyonoure: LjL:
<Kwarkje> Lynoure: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Kwarkje> sudo apt-get install calligra
<Kwarkje> after that you should remove this beta repository with: sudo remove-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<unix> Hello
<Lynoure> Kwarkje: Thank you. Seems my system did not have remove-apt-repository but I removed that one manually
<Kwarkje> Lynoure, my command was wrong, it should be sudo remove-apt-repository kubuntu-ppa/beta, without ppa: ;)
<Lynoure> Kwarkje: no, I mean there was no command remove-apt-repository
<Lynoure> Kwarkje: root@lalli:~# remove-
<Lynoure> remove-default-ispell    remove-default-wordlist  remove-shell
<Lynoure> But, like I said, removed it manually.
<Lynoure> and ran apt-get update again, so I don't accidentally upgrade to weirdness.
<Kwarkje> Lynoure, good then :)
<yofel> Lynoure, Kwarkje: it's 'add-apt-resository -r ppa:...'
<yofel> to remove one
<Kwarkje> lmao, how weird yofel, almost like hitting start to shutdown computer
<Lynoure> yofel: the dudes writing Unix Haters' Handbook have such a point :)
<Lynoure> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> well, we have manpages for that... somewhat...
<Kwarkje> they should just change name to apt-repository
<Vamp898> Hi, it seems like Kubuntu have a update problem. Multiple times the persons where i installed Kubuntu and my Test VMs just "hang" on the Update. This happens for example 100% reproducable on the first update every, but from month to month this happens again. The Update Prozess just freezes, the people dont know what to do, restart and the system is only trash. I have to go to them personally and rescue there systems finising the hung upgrade
<Vamp898> by hand with dpkg --configure -a. Thats qute annoying and since about 2 or 3 Kubuntu releases. On Ubuntu this does not happen
<Vamp898> if i run the upgrade by hand using apt-get dist-upgrade, this also does not happen, this happens only using the GUI-Updater. Its quite mysterious that this happens always at all people where i installed Kubuntu so this have to be a known thing (its not the first time that this happened too)
<Vamp898> Im installing a VM right now where i do a snapshot and run the update by cli and by gui to check whats the reason for the freeze. If there are already some informations, please tell
<Vamp898> ok nvmd, i found a bug on launchpad
<josm> anyone here good on stonith + ipmi?
<josm> im having problems with my fence :)
<douglas-web-dev> Hello everyone!
<douglas-web-dev> Would someone help me please?
<douglas-web-dev> Why my software-center is not asking for password while opening?
<dan457> it should if you make any changes
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, well but when I click to install any package, nothing happens... :/
<dan457> did you click the apply changes button?
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, I click on the install button... I think there's no where else to click....
<douglas-web-dev> I don't see any apply changes button, dan457 ...
<dan457> k, I use package manager not software center, prob different. let me look...
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, okay, thank you!
<dan457> ok, when I click install, I get a popup asking for my password.
<kaipreshaw> dan457, type your password
<dan457> I did,and it installed
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, well... Here it doesn't ask for it. :(
<douglas-web-dev> The install button just blinks fast, and nothing more.
<dan457> you know how to open a terminal?
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, yeah, it's open here...
<dan457> try:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dan457> make sure you don't have any unfinished installations...
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, okay
<dan457> did it do anything?
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, No... I typed and hit enter. Re-opened the software-center... It still happens nothing when I click on install, for any package.
<dan457> the dpkg should have asked for your password, then did nothing if everything is ok.
<douglas-web-dev> Sorry for taking your time, dan457 . :/
<dan457> open the package-manager instead, and try to install from there.  it's more complex but has way more programs
<douglas-web-dev> It asked, I typed in... And it did nothing. :)
<dan457> software-center has a very limmited selection.
<dan457> but is more user friendly for new users
<douglas-web-dev> How do I open package-manager? I type the name in the terminal and it doesn't open...
<dan457> Don't worry about my time.  Lazy sunday, testing latest build of next release..
<dan457> same place as software center under the k menu
<dan457> menu-applications-system
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, I'm sorry... I gotta go... Lunch is on table, and wife is almost angry. :)
<dan457> lol
<douglas-web-dev> dan457, I'm sorry... Thank you for your time. I'll be back in some minutes... Thank you.
<kaipreshaw> lol
<dan457> hmm, found a bug :-(
<dan457> #kubuntu channel dissapeare from my list of channels onthe left, and have to type /j #kubuntu to switch back every time. other channels working fine...
<dan457> annoying..
<dan457> I think I'll take it off my auto-join list and relog.  brb.
<gabriel> ...
<orated> Kubuntu 11.10 KDE 4.8 How to reinstall dolphin? I'm some problems when trying to connect to a network using dolphin. I cannot purge/remove it as it also lists kubuntu-desktop.
<dan457> have you tried backing up .kde and deleting it?  might just be old config issue....
<orated> No
<orated> dan457: So you are saying that resetting kde can help? Will it affect KDE apps settings?
<dan457> it will make a new .kde with the default settings
<dan457> it has helped me before, have not tried 4.8 on 11.10 so don't know for sure
<dan457> currently running 4 7.4 on desktop, anf this netbook is 12.04...
<orated> and after reset, the settings for specific kde app can be copied  from backep up .kde?
<BluesKaj> orated, are thrses connections made with add network folder , previous to 4.8 upgrade?
<dan457> yes, bet to do it from a live cd
<orated> BluesKaj: yes
<dan457> best*
<dan457> some caanot be copied over wile in use.
<orated> dan457: Yes, thanks. I was considering kde reset
<BluesKaj> then dolphin doesn't have anything to do with connection , make sure you have kwalletmanager enabled and try to connect again.
<dan457_> They did a lot of "improvements" in dolphin 4.8, so I image a lot of new bugs.
<orated> BluesKaj: It used to work. Dor example, I'm able to ssh from my system to 192.168.2.100 but sftp in dolphin is not opening with same credentials. I removed the created network before and retried but same error - unable to connect. I can make sftp connections using other ftp/smb/stfp clients
<dan457_> Ah, sounds like a bug.  I should try from my netbook to my server...
<dan457_> it's running kde 4.8
<BluesKaj> orated,  I had the same problem , but I had kwalletmanager disabled , then after emanabling and giving the password in smb/workgroup for both linux and windows pc s, I was able to connect . Then I disabled networkmanager , but I can still connect without any problems
<orated> disabled networkmanager?
<orated> Let me try with disabling kwalletmanager then
<BluesKaj> make sure it's enabled , if you don't want to disable it then that fine as wel
<orated> I didn't get why you had to disable networkmanager
<domacs> hi all, is there a way to become the "takeoff-launcher" working in kubuntu 11.10 / kde 4.8 ?  installation says kdelibs are missing
<BluesKaj> orated,  it's quite clear
<dan457_> on my kubuntu 12.04 test netbook, ssh comes up invalid protocol.
<dan457_> with dolphin.
<BluesKaj> dan tr ssh in the terminal
<BluesKaj> try
<BluesKaj> domacs,  ??
<domacs> y?
<BluesKaj> pls explain , "become take-off launcher "
<domacs> i mean
<domacs> when installing it there comes an error that says, takeoff-launcher depends on kdelibs, but kdelibs ist installed
<orated> BluesKaj: So basically you reconfigured your smb/workgroup after disabling kde wallet and for that disabled network manager
<BluesKaj> orated,  I don't use kwallet manager , but I had to enable it to reconnect to my LAN pcs after upgrade kde
<BluesKaj> domacs,  install kdelibs
<domacs> kdelibs is installed, i also installed kdelibs-dev, but still same error
<BluesKaj> kdelibs-bin?
<domacs> also installed
<BluesKaj> !pm | orated
<ubottu> orated: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dan457_> :-(
<orated> " <orated> BluesKaj, do you mind talking here?"
<orated> Sorry BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dan457_,  orated your ssh connections work ok , right ?
<dan457_> I can use dolphin with fish.. even with kde 4.8
<dan457_> it's just been a wile, forgot I had to use fish: not ssh:
<dan457_> lol
<BluesKaj> never used fish
<orated> Great! fish protocol over sftp working for ssh network folder
<dan457_> oh, to ssh my server from my netbook... I have to type:  fish://user:password@hostname
<dan457_> in the address bar of dolphin.
<BluesKaj> right , it works here too
<dan457> you could prob just right click on the side pane and add the location
<dan457> for now
<BluesKaj> I have my most used commands alias in ~/.bashrc and use all pwd in the sudoers file
<BluesKaj> yeah , the other pcs are in the places list  in dolphin
<Kwarkje> I'M ALIVE!! (greg here)
<Kwarkje> but fonts are fucked up
<BluesKaj> !language | Kwarkje
<ubottu> Kwarkje: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kwarkje> ops, sorry ;)
<dan457> Not sure what you were fixing, but gratz on making progress anyway.
<BluesKaj> set your fonts in system settings>application appearence
<BluesKaj> Kwarkje, ^
<Kwarkje> Ignore my message, it was about certain application (quassel) i have bright fonts on black backround, and they really do look bad , BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yeah , Kwarkje , quassel isn't a pretty app by any stretch of the imagination IMO
<Kwarkje> BluesKaj, you can make it as pretty as you want with custom qss style sheet
<dan457> sounds like work....
<BluesKaj> konversation follows the kde-look , so i stick with that
<dan457> nice to know.  I'll try that on my desktop.  this notebook is running off a live usb, so sticking with defaults mostly.
<Kwarkje> as far as I remember I've always had issues with fonts under under KDE, I'm a long time windows user and I just can't stand them, I want my crisp fonts back,  could someone guide me around this issue? :)
<almoxarife> i am a recent convert to kubuntu, i gave up on ubuntu, i appreciate the config options and it works for me, one exception, muon!, i assume it is the most like synaptic, but i have had some issues, from screens going blank to hangs etc, something i rarely see with synaptic, do i need to re-install it? does synaptic and muon not live together well?
<dan457> they co-exist
<dan457> i have windows fonts installed, but only for compatibility.
<dan457> almoxarife: muon is somewhat buggy for me as well, often have to use dpkg to fix what it messes up.
<dan457> almoxarife: or synaptic.  :)
<SIQKO> anybody how to end unnecessary processes ?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  stick with synaptic , it runs fine on kubuntu and works well as a package manager and reference for packages
<dan457> ctrl-esc
<SIQKO> nope
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: got you
<SIQKO> what els e
<almoxarife> SIQKO: bring up system monitor, kill your processes away at will, at some point you will notice what is needed or not
<dan457> opens system activity if i'm on desktop
<SIQKO> killed those but some ext
<SIQKO> some other things keeps using the CPU unnecessarely
<SIQKO> the point is that how to i get rid of then ?
<SIQKO> u can se that of the fen's perfomance
<almoxarife> SIQKO: you need to un-install the app that initiates the process, but that also means you will get a buggy system
<SIQKO> look
<almoxarife> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<A-West> So I have never been able to get a kde distro to work with my wired internet connection till yesterday when I installed Fedora... but for some reason yum is INCREDIBLY slow, if I switched to kubuntu is that likely to be the same case?
<SIQKO> i thing some scripts or what eva may got stuck but they are not visible but i don't know how to kill them
<almoxarife> invisible scripts?
<SIQKO> c'mone u know what i mean
<dan457> A-West: ubuntu repos are very fast except near release dates
<A-West> so its a matter of repos and not yum dan457?
<almoxarife> A-West: yum is a app d/l and install process, what is the slow part?
<SIQKO> does anyone know how to end everything that is useless for my system withour refering to ctr-esc
<A-West> it's just slow in general almoxarife... commands are slow, package downloads are slow... ("yum clean all" did nothing to help)
<dan457> fedora's default mirrors are slow, if he changes it to a faster one like kernel.org, i'm sure he'l be fine.
<SIQKO> cuz that ain't show everything
<almoxarife> A-West: what kubuntu may have over other distros is d/l locations closer to your location, i rely on that
<A-West> i heard about installing "yum fastestmirror" but i heard that causes instability in yum...
<dan457> try asking in #fedora for help there, been a wile for me
<SIQKO> what ever seems like anybode has an answer for that that's see what google says about it
<almoxarife> !who | SIQKO
<ubottu> SIQKO: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dan457> kubuntu has accualy had the best hardware support for me, except for one wireless laptop, but then fixed that in 11.10 as well.
<SIQKO> that doesen't answer my question at all
<almoxarife> A-West: another trick is to d/l from universities closest to your location, works for me
<almoxarife> SIQKO: how do you know you have 'hidden' scripts?
<SIQKO> ubottu: don't miss understand my but i just didn't get any respond but the question was pretty siomple
<ubottu> SIQKO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dan457> SIQKO: useless process is relative, i may use what you do not.
<SIQKO> since i got some attention
<SIQKO> can u know suggest me how to end them
<almoxarife> SIQKO: end what?
<SIQKO> the unnecessary procs
<almoxarife> SIQKO: pick one
<almoxarife> SIQKO: pick one
<SIQKO> the hidden scripts
<almoxarife> SIQKO: pick one
<SIQKO> they are hidden man
<SIQKO> how do i pick them
<almoxarife> SIQKO: we done
<SIQKO> i asked for a command if anybody knows
<SIQKO> almoxarife: can u clarify ur self what do u mean we done ?
<SIQKO> i is not a probl i'll do i it but i just wanted to see if anyone know a better way of doing it that's all
<SIQKO> thank you guys anyway
<datruth> what apps takes screen shots?
<dan457> hmmm
<dan457> ksnapshot? not sure
<dan457> ya that's it.
<datruth> xthx
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a key combination I can use to make each of these letters inside of a text editor in Kubuntu? ä Ä ö Ö ü Ü ß
<BarkingFish> littlegirl: Yes there is.  Firstly, you need to set a "compose" key
<BarkingFish> One second while I find where to do this, I forget :)
<BarkingFish> hold on
<BarkingFish> Aha, there we go.
#kubuntu 2013-01-21
<Kagmar> My USB Mice are intermittently working. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I have a forum thread on ubuntuforums.org but I have not got a reply from anyone in 3 days, when I started the thread.
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: hi
<Kagmar> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: is the mice working properly now?
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: use my nick name
<Kagmar> at the moment yes. but it doesn't always work.
<Kagmar> what do you mean use your nick name
<phoenix_firebrd> press the letter p and press tab button and my nick name will get auto completed when you message here. I fou use my nick i will get alert in my desktop and i can answer you faster
<phoenix_firebrd> press the letter p and press tab button and my nick name will get auto completed when you message here. If you use my nick i will get alert in my desktop and i can answer you faster
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: ^
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: is your mouse a new one?
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: when does it not work?
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: at random, I will be doing something when it suddenly stops working and I switch to the PS2 mouse and it works.
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: while it was not working I tried 3 USB mice, one PS2 mouse, and the USB mice in a PS2 adapter and only the crappiest of the USB mice worked in the PS2 adapter.
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: so when it stops, does the keyboad work? and also the operating system?
<Kagmar> The keyboard works, but is PS2
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: and so does the os
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: so I don't know if keyboards stop working... I do know that usb storage work when the mice don't.
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: so as far as I know, its just the USB mice.
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: how frequently this happen?
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: My USB mouse hasn't acted up in the past 10-12 hrs... but it generally works for a day or so then stops working for 2 or 3 more days.
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: I have seen a similar problems in most debian system's bug sites.
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: do you have any other linux installations of different versions or in worst case any other operating system?
<Kagmar> I used to have windows and Backtrack 5r4 (I think) before my harddrive took a dump, but now I only have Kubuntu 12.10
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: not used to needing to use the nicks
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: Can you confirm that the mice's hardware is not the problem?
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: yes, it was the same with 3 USB mice and it worked fine in both backtrack and windows before I formatted my hdd.
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: Also I have not had problems with PS2 mice.
<phoenix_firebrd> Kagmar: have you used paste.kde.org?
<Kagmar> phoenix_firebrd: no. I have a thread on ubuntuforums.org with logs of commands I was told to run though.
<Guest83575> am i online?
<youquex> Anybody got a good mirror for the norteast?  It seems no matter what mirror the poackage manage chooses gfor after running its tests, its always really slow. And I tested my current ISP connection and that isnt the problem
<youquex> so if anyone has a "lucky" mirror , lemme know
<youquex>  jnesus these mirrors are dirt slow
<youquex> ive trioed MIT, RIT, NU CS dept, etc, all colleges in my area
<hhhzzzain> is there a way to remove the feature "closed tabs" from rekonq?
<hhhzzzain> or how to open the "private mode" by default?
<hhhzzzain> for chrome, you add "--incognito" at the end of the launcher command.
<hhhzzzain> 253 users are idle?
<hhhzzzain> is the offtopic channel have more talkers?
<hhhzzzain> does
<KimLaroux> it does? I never stoped there. What's the topic, french fries and huricanes?
<hhhzzzain> mega.co.nz
<hhhzzzain> the new megaupload offering 50gb space with free accounts and encryption
<hhhzzzain> bye.
<reynaldo> hola
<reynaldo> 7help
<16WAAAKGY> hello
<zizi> hello
<reynaldo> hello
<zizi> i cant mount my external hard disk
<zizi> any advices?
<zizi> i can see it from the partition manager
<jEhrichs> does anyone know which package contains "plasmaengineexplorer" apt tells me it is in "kde-workspace-bin" but this doesn't contain it
<zizi> but it cant be mounted
<lordievader> zizi: How are you trying to mount the partition?
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have a problem with sound in Kubuntu - a while after logging in, it dissapears. According to advice I got from BluesKaj yesterday, I added "options snd-hda-intel index=0" to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but that did not help. The audio device is "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)" and the Phonon backend in use is gstreamer.
<chr1st0ph> Hello, from time to time I get a SSL auth error popup message for api.opendesktop.org on my KDE Plasma-Desktop.
<chr1st0ph> Any idea what wants to connect to the opendesktop api and how to get rid of is?
<tsimpson> chr1st0ph: it should be from System Settings -> Account Details -> Social Desktop
<chr1st0ph> tsimpson: thx
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have a problem -- sound dissapears a while after logging in. Nothing but a reboot helps. I added "options snd-hda-intel index=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and pcm.!default { type plug slave.pcm { type hw card 0 device 0 } } to /etc/asound.conf. Neither helped. The phonon backend in use is gstreamer. Pulseaudio is present, but removing it does not solve the problem.
<theadmin> I'll be right back.
<theadmin> Ok, I'm back. If anything, can "lib32asound2" being installed be the problem? Was a dependency of TeamViewer, and removing TeamViewer (and disconnecting my phone) helped. Now I'm not sure which one was the problem.
<sbivol> theadmin: I have teamviewer 8, Kubuntu 12.10 and ATI HDMI sound. had no problems at all
<theadmin_> sbivol: Hm, okay, then it must be my phone being connected as "media device".
<theadmin_> Though I'm on Precise, but the teamviewer package is universal.
<sbivol> theadmin_: shouldn't. Media device probably refers only to the fact that it's a media player
<theadmin_> sbivol: Odd. Well, anyway, I beleive the problem is solved. I hope so, at least. I'll try reinstalling teamviewer later... Cause I do need it.
<theadmin_> Never mind... The problem is still there :/ Sound disappeared again.
<theadmin_> Bah, who ate my nickname.
<theadmin> Oh, ha, silly me, sound didn't dissapear, just silence at the beginning of my MP3 this time.
<theadmin> And NOW it dissapeared.
<theadmin> Hm, no sound in TTYs either. It seems that this isn't KDE-specific, I shall move this to #ubuntu
<sbivol> theadmin: please give some more info: Teamviewer version/architecture, KDE version, sund card driver in use
<sbivol> s/sund/sound/
<sj33023> kqrglkqneg
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I'm searching for the kubuntu backports ppa, but I can't find it again, could someone please help me
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sbivol> BluesKaj: beat me by 5 sec :)
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, is this a contest ? :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<BluesKaj> oops sbivol
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, you also find it on launchpad
<sbivol> BluesKaj: no, not a contest at all
 * sbivol should be lying less
<ovidiu-florin> I foud it once on the kubuntu website
<ovidiu-florin> I couldn't find it anymore
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I'll reboot now
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I'm back :D
<ovidiu-florin> My computer chashed so I got a new one and now I'm reinstalling Kubuntu and all the applications
<ovidiu-florin> where are the keyboard shortcuts stored? the ones that are set up from systemsettings
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<faLUCE> hi, is there a way to make this usb wifi dongle ("0bda:8178", tplink) work on 12.04 ? the adapter is recognized, but I have trouble during wpa authentication
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: System settings -> Shortcuts and gestures
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: sorry, I misunderstood your question
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: I meant where is the file that stores them
<ovidiu-florin> I want to make a script that configures specific settings to a freshly installed Kubuntu
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ~/.kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc and ~/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc
<ovidiu-florin> thank you sbivol
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: cu plăcere :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu mă așteptam la asta :)
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: head over to ubuntu-ro, I'm there most of the time
<gspr> Suppose there's a serious upstream KDE bug that affects Kubuntu, and one has taken a simple upstream fix and tested it against Kubuntu's KDE version - how would one go about suggesting said patch for inclusion into (k)ubuntu?
<gspr> (I am talking about KDE bug #306186, whose patch applies cleanly against 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.2 and fixes the problem)
<ubottu> KDE bug 306186 in core "Password Dialog stays on top of all windows after unlocking the desktop" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306186
<Riddell> gspr: in the #kubuntu-devel channel or the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<gspr> Riddell: Thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> where are the setting files for kontact?
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin: ~/.kde/share/config/kontactrc
<ovidiu-florin> thank you DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  That directory is where all your KDE rc (run control) files are kept.
<invariant> I was able to unlock my session without writing a password too.
<invariant> That's a cool feature :D
<przemek_> hello Dears , i have a question is bonnie++ can destroy data on my HDD ?
<BluesKaj_> przemek_, any app that can make changes to HDDs can destroy data
<przemek_> BluesKaj_: thank You very much for the answer
<BluesKaj_> przemek_, there are no guarantees in other words
<przemek_> BluesKaj_: yep i know what you mean :)
<george_> hello. I've just noticed that kde 4.9.5 update here on kubuntu 12.10 changed the laptop icon on kickoff menu to a desktop one! Why is that and how to return back to the laptop icon?
<ovidiu-florin> how do I extract with tar to a specific location?
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: well use dolphin right menu
<Peace-> extract
<ovidiu-florin> I need the command line way this time
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: cd <dir>; tar -zxvf <tar-file>
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: it extracts to pwd?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes.
<alexej> how to get startupmanager
<alexej> how to get startup maneger
<lordievader> alexej: Do you mean where you can add startup programs/scripts?
<TheDrums> !pm | alexej
<ubottu> alexej: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alexej> no l
<alexej> no i wont that windows8 start automatic
<alexej> not kubuntu
<alexej> I wont that windows 8 start automatic! what i should done?
<lordievader> alexej: Easiest way, I'd say, would be to use the Grub-Customizer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183
<Guest41705> #japanese
<OerHeks> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cahyadi_> can someone help me setting mpd and mpc on my kubuntu
<hhhzzzain> what is the default package installer in kubuntu? I can not find it.
<hhhzzzain> I had it last night but now its gone.
<hhhzzzain> What is the application manager in kubuntu 12.10 called?
<hhhzzzain> I am missing my package application installer manager in kubuntu, how do I install it again?
<hhhzzzain> I mean to say, how could have happened to it? I did not perform any console commands to remove it.
<OerHeks> odd, muon shouldn't be removed, sudo apt-get install muon should bring it back
<BarkingFish> evening guys - anyone know where do-release-upgrade falls wrt packages and what provides it please?
<BarkingFish> i'm still trying to get up to testing raring ringtail, and do-release-upgrade is broken
<hhhzzzain> muon was removed
<hhhzzzain> so was the kpackagekit
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit went in the move to 11.10, i used to use it - i didn't realize muon had gone too.
<hhhzzzain> barkingfish, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: huh?
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: could you explain a bit more?
<BarkingFish> ignore me, i'm getting confused.
<BarkingFish> it wasn't kpackagekit that went between 1104 and 1110, it was kpackage, apper's predecessor
<BarkingFish> i've had a busy day and a crud night - just ignore my burblings and carry on :)
<BarkingFish> sorry
<hhhzzzain> what is the package name for "Kpackagekit" software installer?
<shadeslayer> apper
<hhhzzzain> thank you
<hhhzzzain> shadeslayer, is muon installed by default on kubuntu 12.10?
<hhhzzzain> or just apper?
<shadeslayer> should be
<hhhzzzain> Last nigh I had apper.
<shadeslayer> apper was dropped for reasons I don't remeber
<shadeslayer> I see
<hhhzzzain> today it was removed somehow
<shadeslayer> check /var/log/apt/history.log
<hhhzzzain> apper is still default in 12.10
<shadeslayer> no
<hhhzzzain> really?
<hhhzzzain> I had it last night?
<shadeslayer> we ship muon for the last couple of releases
<shadeslayer> maybe you installed it?
<shadeslayer> separately
<hhhzzzain> no ...
<BarkingFish> i still have apper
<BarkingFish> :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<hhhzzzain> am I dreaming?
<shadeslayer> did you upgrade
<shadeslayer> or do a clean install
<hhhzzzain> I just installed kubuntu 12.10 yesterday
<hhhzzzain> fresh
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<hhhzzzain> I am not familiar with kde packages.
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/kubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<shadeslayer> no mention of apper ^
<hhhzzzain> i have 32 bit
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/kubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> so it's impossible for you to have apper unless you explicitly didn't install it
<hhhzzzain> I did not.
<hhhzzzain> because muon interace looks much differnt, more like apt manager
<shadeslayer> can you pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log
<hhhzzzain> ok
<shadeslayer> I can tell you exactly what pulled in apper then
<hhhzzzain> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556986/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> Install: plasma-active-mobilecomponents:i386 (2.0+git2012071701-0ubuntu1, automatic), kalarm:i386 (4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1), share-like-connect-data:i386 (2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu1, automatic), plasma-active-metadatamodels:i386 (2.0+git2012071701-0ubuntu1, automatic), libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin:i386 (2.2.1-4ubuntu1, automatic), share-like-connect:i386 (2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu1, automatic), plasma-active-data:i386 (2.0+git2012071701-0ubuntu1,
<shadeslayer>  automatic)
<FloodBotK1> shadeslayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> doing that removes muon
<shadeslayer> can someone else reproduce?
<hhhzzzain> what should I be looking at there?
<hhhzzzain> hmm.
<hhhzzzain> I can do it again to see if it removes it?
<hhhzzzain> how can I test? how to write the command?
<hhhzzzain> shadeslayer, what does this mean? a bug?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> needs someone with a clean install
<hhhzzzain> i just run apper, that is not the programs i used to installed some alarm clock, different interfance.
<hhhzzzain> gui interface.
<hhhzzzain> it was more like ubuntu software center since the icons for applications was showing.
<hhhzzzain> well I have to go back to windows 7 to do some studying.
<hhhzzzain> It was too early to celebrate last night (I finally found my distro and this happened).
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> anyway, break time for me
#kubuntu 2013-01-22
<Guest24536> ]]]
<zero_coder> hello , i have got extra partitions in ubuntu
<zero_coder> how can i merge it with the main one/?
<zero_coder> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest15931> welcome my friend.............
<Guest15931> welcome................ tooooo.............. the machineEEEEEEEE..............
<MichaelP> On my netbook i have 23 inch HD tv hooked up to hdmi... How do i make grub and plymounth boot show on both screens like it does on the livecd ?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, look in system settings> Display&Monitor>Size &Orientation, check unify ouputs , apply
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, thanks
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, np , it worked for me with vga . I'm assuming hdmi isn't much differnt
<MichaelP> Now see if that works
<3JTAAHPT8> hi giuys , I cannot really understand the policy behind the release new versions of Amarok , I mean I love Amarok , and I had a lot of crashs problem last month, so I'm waiting for some upgrade hoping they will fix the problem , but now the upgrade is there...., and to ipgrade it I'll need to add a backport repository which of course can drive my system to a an unconfortable instability , so I'm just asking , is really the best way we have to spread the
<3JTAAHPT8>  improvement of Amarok ?
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, that put grub and plymouth on both screens
<hateball> 3JTAAHPT8: You can wait for the next release that has the latest version included
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, isn't that what you want ?
<MichaelP> yep
<MichaelP> reboot and see what it does
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah , of course but for now , if I want music , I just need to use something else, and who knows , maybe , I never come back to amarok , even if is a great software , but it has a bit of pbroblem yet .....
<MichaelP> VLC
<BluesKaj> 3JTAAHPT8, amarok can work well, but it needs patience and a lot of attention , something for which i don't have time
<MichaelP> vlc does both video and music... i use it in both linux and windows
<3JTAAHPT8> I think hateball would be much better to use a separate repos just for Amarok , or other software which needs to grow up at different rhythm, to reach the same level of stability of the entire kde ...., anyway , is just my opinion , and probablly there are many reasons to do in the actual way...
<BluesKaj> yeah , VLC is my fav media player ... does everything
<hateball> Sure, except manage a library and other such things some users might need
<BluesKaj> libraries are a PITA to me I just play the files from the folder
<lordievader> 3JTAAHPT8: You could try Clementine, it's a fork of Amarok 1.4
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah of course BluesKaj, but I fill much more confortable with amarok , when we are talking about thousands and thousands of tracks , to mange , to give it a valuation, to bild a temporany playlist just with a string search , and much more thing that is not really the same in vlc , you don't thing so  ?
<BluesKaj> altho clementine is easier to use than amarok
<hateball> Different users, different use cases
<3JTAAHPT8> lordievader: I'm actually using it , and is a nice software , but I hate to loose any semantic data I put in amarok before ......
<BluesKaj> 3JTAAHPT8, I don't open vlc to play the file , I have vlc setup to play all media file extensions
<BluesKaj> so I just play the files from the folders directly
<3JTAAHPT8> Like I said , I think that there are few software in kde which needs to run a bit faster for a while to reach the same levels of the other , and in my opinion they should be spread in a searate way until they reach the same stability ....., especially if you use those software like default program to do something ...
<3JTAAHPT8> I mean guys , when I open Kubuntu for the first time, the default confing , doesn't give any real example that can show the real powerfull of kde ......, I open a web page and it will open rekonq , which is an half software in my opinion (it doesn't support some basic stuff in my opinion), I open Amarok to play some song , and often happens a crash if you play a bit more with it ...., the default player is Dragon Player , someone has really never use it
<3JTAAHPT8>  !?!
<3JTAAHPT8> I mean, I thing that changing a bit of things can improves a lot the first experience of a newbbie just arrived on kubuntu.......
<BluesKaj> well rekonq is not ready for prime time altho it is getting better ...i've never used the default media apps on any OS
<BluesKaj> or browsers
<3JTAAHPT8> ok BluesKaj I agree, is not ready yet , so why use it us a default software ......
<3JTAAHPT8> I mean we aren't talking about a quite useless application, we are talking about the default tool to access the web .......
<BluesKaj> 3JTAAHPT8, I beleive the internet section in the kmenu has the firefox installer in the list by default
<3JTAAHPT8> we are sure there aren't other better solution m before rekonq is ready ?
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah but the installer ....
<BluesKaj> well, just run it
<3JTAAHPT8> why don't put firefo by default or chromium , and just gives the possibility to try even rekonq ......
<BluesKaj> how many ppl in W7 or 8 use IE
<zero_coder> people are still using windows :P
<3JTAAHPT8> ahh ok , so we have to do the same as windows , of course .....
<3JTAAHPT8> yah , but they try to change because they don't like it anymore , don't you think ?
<3JTAAHPT8> anyway , mine was just a suggestion, and actually I'm using kubuntu since 5 years about, and I love it .......
<lordievader> No one is ever going to agree on what should be the default browser, different person, different browser. Be glad you got apt-get to install your browser of choice.
<3JTAAHPT8> and is because I love it , I would like that people that comes to try kubuntu should remain really satisfied, even at the first impression ......
<hateball> 3JTAAHPT8: You could perhaps ask on the mailing list
<hateball> I agree, having *good* default is something to strive for, just saying "you can install something else, the default is not so good" is hardly the best way to remedy the problem
<3JTAAHPT8> hateball: I don't have to ask nothing at moment, like I said I'm using Kubuntu in my work since years , and I don't have anymore those kind  of difficulty........
<hateball> 3JTAAHPT8: Well you don't, but as you said new users might
<hateball> I'm not sure if  there's any better place than the mailing list to post such suggestions
<3JTAAHPT8> that's why I think, the first start of kubuntu , shoulb really ready for a newbbie ......
<3JTAAHPT8> for us wouldn't be a problem to setting up owr environment around owr needs ...., for them is just impossible even to image that is possible ......
<3JTAAHPT8> about the installer of firefox  BluesKaj , I can image their face when after hours of installation in some case, they start the system , search a browser , and what they found a software not ready yet , or another installation ....., most of them get confused about that I guess .....
<lordievader> 3JTAAHPT8: For Windows it is the same?
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah , and that's why shouldn't be the same on Kubuntu
<3JTAAHPT8> actually it should be the MAIN reason to do it .. :D
<3JTAAHPT8> and talking about rekonq , have it as a default software means , to have it as a default browser when open links from apps like thunderbird, even if I change any settings I know about it, and being rekonq a software not ready yet , it should be avoided I guess .....
<BluesKaj> 3JTAAHPT8, anyone with some computer experience shouldn't have a problem with installing Firefox , especially if he/she has the ability to install linux in the first place :)
<3JTAAHPT8> of course BluesKaj, maybe some of them ae even capable to compile it , why we don't point them just to the source  :D , of course I'm jocking  .....
<youquex> anyone use chromium?
<3JTAAHPT8> I do youquex, and I love it ...
<youquex> ivew noticed, whjat I think is a minor difference compared to chrome
<youquex> when you dont have any tabs, there is no new tab button
<youquex> so you gotta go to the menu, and open one, then you get the tab
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah , I saw it ......
<youquex> kinda annoying
<youquex> is it a chromium thing
<3JTAAHPT8> or just use CTRL + T youquex
<youquex> oh i know
<youquex> ive been using linux for n12+ years, im very good with shortcuts
<youquex> im just curious if its a linux thing with chromium AND chrome, or its just chromium, and would be see the same on windows
<youquex> its just a minor annoyance cause im so used to hitting the new tab button and typing an address
<3JTAAHPT8> maybe some #chromium channel here !?!
<youquex> googling doesnt give much a clue, just lots of complaints of people bitching about them removing the + sign from the new tab button
<youquex> eh maybe, ive been on freenode for years, lemme loook
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah youquex is there a #chromium channel on freenode, maybe they can tell us ... :)
<youquex> ya i know
<youquex> i just asked
<youquex> no answerszz yet
<youquex> lol
<youquex> they want me to ask in chromium support
<3JTAAHPT8> yeah , I see , I'm there
<youquex> 3JTAAHPT8: well they are saying its a ubuntu build thing
<youquex> they built it with weird options or something
<youquex> or its an old version
<youquex> but its 23.x which is only one version down from the current stable
<3JTAAHPT8>  about the suggestion to improve the default config of  kubuntu,  do you think is this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php?165-Round-Table-Discussions-Moderated the right place to talk about it, I mean talk to the council of Kubuntu !?! , should I dare to ? , because I didn't find any better place to do it ......
<BluesKaj> chromium doesn't integrate it's tab fonts well with kde ..so small that they're unreadable on a large monitor, the gtk settings don't do much either
<tsimpson> 3JTAAHPT8: the best place to do it is either on the kubuntu-devel mailing list, or report a bug on launchpad
<3JTAAHPT8> report bug to prupose an improvement of default settings !?! I'm confused !?!
<tsimpson> yes
<3JTAAHPT8> I would like to open a discussion on it and not report a bug actually .....
<tsimpson> then use the mailing list
<tsimpson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<3JTAAHPT8> ok tsimpson, but once I'm in where should I write it !? :O
<tsimpson> 3JTAAHPT8: you write an email to the address shown
<tsimpson> it'll get sent to all subscribers to the list, including the council and and development team
<3JTAAHPT8> ok tsimpson, i'll do it , thanks ...
<george> hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.10 64-bit and Libreoffice 3.6.4.3. It keeps crashing when I try to "save as". Any help?
<lugar> hello everybody
<ovidiu-florin> I saw that 2 new nvidia drivers appeared in the additional drivers app. are they updates? or? why is still the ancient one recommended?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, it has to do with your graphics card
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I know that
<ovidiu-florin> I was hoping for a more elaborate answer
<KJ_agent007> hello..how can i find Christian chat rooms on here?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<KJ_agent007> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<KJ_agent007> #ubuntu
<KJ_agent007> ??
<yffic> Bonsoir tout le monde !Hello world!
<lordievader> !france | yffic
<ubottu> yffic: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> !pm | yffic
<ubottu> yffic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<raindog> I'm using 4.10rc3.  The panel in with newest air theme is bright white with no transparency.  Is is supposed to look this way?
<fkm> Is it possible to _not_ theme the login screen (LightDM) in the newest version of Kubuntu?
<fkm> Or, is it possible to go back to the old one (i.e. does someone know what the old one was called)?
<lordievader> fkm: With the old one you are probably refering to kdm, instead of lightdm. The DM used by <= 12.04
<lordievader> !info kdm | fkm
<ubottu> fkm: kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 907 kB, installed size 2691 kB
<fkm> Aaaah :-D This is exactly, what I was looking for!
<fkm> Thank you very much lordievader!
<lordievader> No problem, fkm. Have fun!
<fkm> I will :-) *reboot*
<kronoman> there is any  way to use the gamepad to move the cursor? I have it working and calibrated on the configuration panel
<lordievader> !info qjoypad| kronoman
<ubottu> 'kronoman' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<lordievader> !info qjoypad
<ubottu> Package qjoypad does not exist in quantal
<zimba12> does this look like a bug? http://askubuntu.com/q/246326/78453
<lordievader> *sigh* kronoman: Take a look at this: http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<kronoman> thanks!
<vitimiti> I have this message when logging in http://pastebin.com/L8xnCTvz . I've been told it could be something related with VGA, is there anybody here who could help me?
#kubuntu 2013-01-23
<javierito> hello all
<javierito> iam trying conbine Writer->Calc ussing the assistant and fields too and dont work
<javierito> try find in google errors but not find the problem
<javierito> (sorry by my noob english)
<Mamo-chan> Hi, i'm unable to set images to desktop backgroun.
<Mamo-chan> Anyone? :D
<admshanshuo> 好多人a
<ussher_> is there a way to turn flash off in firefox?  it crashes on almost every page.  sometimes freezing the system.  kubuntu 12.04 LTS.  works in konqueror, so dont want to remove it from the system completely.
<jdrs> if i'm right there's a .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so in your home folder. try to move the .so file out of the plugin directory
<ussher_> cheers jdrs.  there is no .libflashplayer in that folder.  I found ADD ONS MANGER -> Shockwave Flash and disabled that from the firefox menu and it seams to have stopped crashing.
<ussher_> thanks for the help
<cjae> is kde 4.9 backported for 12.04 yet?
<noaXess> morning
<lordievader> Hey noaXess
<noaXess> anybody has a good tool to collect tasktimes.. similar to ktrimetracker?
<noaXess> ktimetracker is out of date.. and managing times is really fancy...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lauksas> hi all
<darthanubis> meeeeewwww
<shadeslayer> I didn't know Kubuntu was used by cats
<shadeslayer> I thought our tag line was "Linux for humans"
<darthanubis> :)
<packom> what do you thing that is the best program for compiling kernel?
<Torch> a C compiler
<packom> ok. Thanks
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> there's make-kpkg or sth like that
<shadeslayer> which creates neat little debs
<aKme> Hi all
<estrebet> test
<cjae> where is the package for net-tools or whatever the gui package is called in normal ubuntu that contains gui traceroute, ping, nmap
<invariant> I am seeing one of those 'restart your computer icons', but can it please tell me somewhere why it wants to do that?
<invariant> I didn't install a new kernel, so I don't see any reason for a reboot.
<BluesKaj> did you update/upgrade kde perhaps
<BluesKaj> if you have the backports in your sources.list
<sorbanos> hi all
<sorbanos> i have problem with adobe air i cannot install it from terminal
<sorbanos> i'm using 64 bit Kubuntu 12.10
<Guest22892> hi what is apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sorbanos> Guest22892: with that command u can upgradde your system
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: hello, it does a full upgrade of your packages
<Guest22892> just installing all new packages?
<Guest22892> i dont what to update the operating system!!!
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: dist-upgrade installes new packages or remove packages if it is needed by some updates
<Guest22892> ok
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: you will keep in your actual operating system release
<Guest22892> what happens if 1 package fails?
<Guest22892> it reinstalls the old one?
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: what kind of fail?
<Guest22892> right know it told me i should use:
<Guest22892> apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<sorbanos> how can i install adobe air on kubuntu 12.10?
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: -f option tries to fix broken packages (broken dependencies)
<Guest22892> thats good?
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: you will not usually want to use the -f option unless you know you have dependency issues with your instaled packages
<Guest22892> it told me he cant upgrade without -f...
<EagleScreen> who told you it? and why?
<Guest22892> linux
<EagleScreen> Guest22892: what kind of update re you doing?
<Guest22892> apt-get update
<Guest22892> apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<EagleScreen> -f option is not usually needed
<EagleScreen> you use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to do a regular software update as the same way you would do with the update manager in your desktop
<sorbanos> anyone could help me with adobeair?
<EagleScreen> sorbanos: what is adobeair?
<ikonia> another adobe propritary visual plugin/application
<sorbanos> it is used to create platform independent aplications
<sorbanos> it comes as bin installer but in kubuntu 12.10 64bit i cannot run it
<EagleScreen> sorbanos: are you application developper?
<mr0wl> does anyone know how to have a consistent fingerprint for pidgin's OTR regardless of client?
<sorbanos> when i'm using sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin i'm getting no such file or directory
<sorbanos> EagleScreen: no i'm not i try install WiMP on my laptop and this app uses AIR
<BluesKaj> sorbanos, what about pajamas .i read it was similar to adobe air
<EagleScreen> sorbanos: and wat is WiMP?
<BluesKaj> !pajamas | sorbanos
<BluesKaj> err pyjamas
<sorbanos> EagleScreen: a service similar to spotify
<BluesKaj> !pyjamas | sorbanos
<BluesKaj> odd
<BluesKaj> it's listed in synaptic
<sorbanos> i'm wondering why i cannot install it on kubuntu 12.10 64 on Ubuntu 12.10 64 it was working flawless
<shadeslayer> !info pyjamas
<ubottu> pyjamas (source: pyjamas): Python web widget toolkit and Python-to-Javascript compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<EagleScreen> sorbanos: I remember using spotify on Linux
<sorbanos> i don't need pyjamas,
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, what differntiates the factoid from the info factoid ?
<sorbanos> EagleScreen: on Ubuntu 12.10 i've installed it without any problems
<sorbanos> i'm wonder why on kubuntu i've got that error?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: huh? !foo is a factoid and should be defined in ubottu, like !botsnack, !info foo is a factoid that fetches information about the package foo
<EagleScreen> sorbanos: have you got any experience using linux terminal?
<sorbanos> yes
<sorbanos> EagleScreen: yes
<BluesKaj> using Pyjamas Desktop (conceptually similar to Adobe AIR)
<BluesKaj> sorbanos, my understanding is that adobe air dropped their linux support . Were you running an older verubuntu version before installing kubuntu 12.10?
<sorbanos> BluesKaj: as i've posted i was using Ubuntu 12.10 also 64bit
<BluesKaj> sorbanos, ok , poerhaps you need some gtklib dependencies
<sorbanos> BluesKaj: ok i've manage to install AIR on Kubuntu ia32-libs and lib32nss-mdns was needed
<BluesKaj> sorbanos, try this before running the adobeair.bin file , chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<sorbanos> BluesKaj: i've alredy done that
<BluesKaj> sorbanos, ok , check this page , it's old but it might help http://gamblis.com/2010/07/13/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<sorbanos> BluesKaj: i've manage to install AdobeAir ia32-libs and lib32nss-mdns was needed, so thx for help
<BluesKaj> do you have adobe air running, sorbanos?
<sorbanos> yes
<BluesKaj> good
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<shadeslayer> please refrain from installing ia32-libs
<shadeslayer> use multiarch instead
<invariant> How can I make a screencast under KDE that looks decent (no lost frames, etc.) (like lots of those people posting to Youtube do)?
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl..stuff to do
<ovidiu-florin> is it safe to install Java7 from the official rpm package using alien?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have openjdk installed, and I'd preffer not to install it
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I can't say anything about alien, but considering how the java packages work that might end up going wrong. What I do is manually unpack the tar into /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle and then use this script to add the alternative configs:http://paste.kde.org/654752
<yofel> with that even if you install openjdk it will still use oracle java
<ovidiu-florin> I've been through that
<ovidiu-florin> I was wondering if there's a better way
<yofel> not that I know of, but I haven't tried to install the rpm package either
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: the easyer way: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ovidiu-florin> it's recommended on the ubuntu help website
<yofel> nice, thanks
<tion_> how do i dist-upgrade from LTS ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Farsaj> hello i have problem with activate nvidia video driver after manual compile and install kernel 3.7.How fix that?
<shadeslayer> just install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> no upgrading required
<tion_> can i do install studio-desktop ?
<tion_> how do i remove unity?
<tion_> besides x refuse to auto start
<KJ_agent007> tion, you can find all these answers on google:)
<tion_> i use bing
<KJ_agent007> why?
<tion_> because thats what i use
<KJ_agent007> alrighty
<ovidiu-florin> =))
<tion_> can i mount the ubuntu studio iso and upgrade from that?
<Pici> !google | KJ_agent007
<ubottu> KJ_agent007: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tion_> kde 3.5 was the best one yet the 4.x sucks
<Pici> tion_: are you trying to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to the next or just install the applications included with studio?
<tion_> what ever works
<Pici> tion_: It depends what you're trying to do.
<tion_> my winXP is way faster that ubuntu
<tion_> even with virus and trojans installed
<OerHeks> Ubuntu studio ships with XFCE, pretty fast
<KJ_agent007> it's either that or try to find stuff on either ubuntu.com or the others
<KJ_agent007> which isn't that hard either
<tion_> i have to login using tty and type startx
<OerHeks> here is a howto to mount an ISO in grub2 to use it as an installer > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<KJ_agent007> ture enough
<KJ_agent007> fluxbox is fast too
<tion_> openbox
<tion_> OerHeks, with such a good howto its strange no one as come up with a GUI script to do it
<aKme> Hi all
<palasso> Hello, I installed on VirtualBox Kubuntu 12.10, did all the updates, restarted, installed package 'kubuntu-full' and now it can't boot on Kubuntu.
<palasso> Does anyone know what's wrong?
<yofel> palasso: where exactly does it stop? Or what do you still see?
<palasso> yofel let me restart it
<palasso> I enter the password for unlocking full disk encryption then  after a while loading it says
<palasso> speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<palasso> * Stopping save kernel messages
<palasso> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<palasso> * Starting configure virtual network devices
<palasso> mountall: Plymouth command failed
<palasso> mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<palasso> * Checking battery state
<palasso> On the sentences that begin with * in the end it has [ OK ]
<palla> ciao
<palasso> I didn't configure anything, I just did what I said in a virtualbox and I am not sure but I think the same issue existed in the past
<palla> !list
<ubottu> palla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<palasso> Is it in any kind helpful? Should I obtain in some way the logfiles?
<yofel> I'm worried that it says that plymouth failed, but that doens't really say what happens
<yofel> can you get to a tty? I'm not sure how to do that in virtualbox
<palasso> let me check
<palasso> No the real machine goes to tty
<palasso> Should I somehow use 'additional boot options' ?
<palasso> I mean 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' on GRUB before booting
<palasso> or sth else
<yofel> palasso: I don't know, and as I'm too tried right now to remember what else could be wrong, sorry
<palasso> that's ok
<palasso> thnx for trying
<cjae> does anyone else get the long reboot time in 12.10? on 12.04 it used to flash a weird scrambled pattern on the screen, now my monitor temporarily goes into powersave mode then come back on after five - ten seconds then the system boots
<cjae> think it has something to do with two displays and the nvidia drivers (nouveau)
<Guest43271> http://codepad.org/efcOvXcj
<Guest43271> i have this error...what could i do?
<EagleScreen> Guest43271: what did you do to get that error?
<Guest43271> after atp-get upgrade -f
<Guest43271> and before apt-update
<EagleScreen> again with the -f option?
<Guest43271> yes
<Guest43271> can i fix this?
<EagleScreen> Guest43271: are you updating your OS from a newer release?
<EagleScreen> *to a newer releasE?
<Guest43271> no
<Guest43271> its an old kubuntu :D
<Guest43271> 6.06
<EagleScreen> wow!!!
<secris> :o
<EagleScreen> are there still repositories for it?
<Guest43271> seems so :D
<EagleScreen> Guest43271: try to uninstall python2.4-sip4-qt3 first
<EagleScreen> sudo apt-get remove python2.4-sip4-qt3
<Guest43271> doesnt work
<Guest43271> it say there is a problem with x server
<EagleScreen> could you pastebin it?
<Guest43271> loading hardware drivers failed...
<Guest43271> what can i do now?
<OerHeks> not much on 6.06
<EagleScreen> Guest43271: why are you still using 6.06?
<Guest43271> yes
<Guest43271> because the computer has 200mhz :D
<EagleScreen> Guest43271: and how much RAM?
<Guest43271> 256
<Guest43271> ram
#kubuntu 2013-01-24
<Secris> I changed the theme to Zion (reversed) and kate is still showing black text
<Torch> Secris: you mean why do the colours in kate not change with the global colour theme?
<Secris> basically
<Torch> Secris: if that is indeed the question, the answer is that kate has its own colour schemes
<Secris> So I will need to get more color schemes?
<Torch> Secris: just set the colour scheme in kate the way you want it
<Torch> http://i.imgur.com/OcOaagQ.png
<Secris> Torch: I just switched back to the  oxygen theme it doesn't bother me I was just playing with the darker themes for when i am in a darker mood
<cjae> where is ultracopier
<cjae> what the hell happened to the mouse back button on the kickoff menu? did it go to the spot for using back button on dolphin?
<amoma> problem:gnome terminal wants to install a font. How disable it?
<EskimoBob_afk> Hi, any ideas where can I get libxul-embedding and nspr?
<morgan> how do you unblock contacts in telepathy ?
<morgan> i.e - i accidentally added a contact to be blocked (my boss...) how do I unblock them ?
<morgan>  anyone know how to unblock contact in kde's im client (telepathy) ?
<Tm_T> morgan: good question
<morgan> i can seem to block - but there is no 'unblock'...
<cjae> someone should package the UFW KControl Module, I wish I knew how
<jEhrichs> morgan: you should ask in #kde-telepathy
<cjae> yes I built it
<cjae> wooohoooo
<morgan> jEhrichs: thanks
<jEhrichs> anyone here knows how to get an updated "kde-config-tablet" into quantal-backports?
<cjae> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLmRo7dYbJg
<morgan> Our entire office is running Kubuntu now !
<morgan> 100% of people have now moved away from unity/cinnamon
<morgan> (+ winblows)
<Peace-> morgan: good
<morgan> easily the best DE to work with...
<Peace-> :)
<hateball> morgan: Just out of curiousity, how many are you and what do you do?
<hateball> perhaps better suited for !ot
<morgan> about 15 ppl - web hosting.
<hateball> Right
<Peace-> morgan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWNkHOA56O4
<Peace-> morgan: if someone wants panels
<morgan> if your working in the webhosting/server buisiness your a fool not running Linux...
<morgan> panels look cool !
<morgan> I have found 1 issue though.... if on dual monitors (nvidia twinview) you grab a plasma widget by the main bulk of the widget (not the side bar) which some allow - i.e weather forecast they don't drag over to the other screen correctly.....
<Peace-> morgan: #plasma
<morgan> Peace: thanks
<morgan> i'll bug them with the bug
<doctorpepper> hi guys!!!
<doctorpepper> can anyone help me please, i am using ktorrent with a proxy and  it seems that ktorrent ignores completly the proxy settings
<invariant> doctorpepper, I recommend you do the proxy part via some other tool.
<invariant> doctorpepper, that way you know that kproxy doesn't need to have that logic.
<invariant> doctorpepper, and if you use some well tested tool, you are less likely to have any issues.
<doctorpepper> actually the same setup used to work 6 months ago
<invariant> doctorpepper, I am not saying that it didn't.
<invariant> doctorpepper, I am just saying that if something doesn't work, working around it by using more proven tools is a viable strategy.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<zero_coder> does this all work?
<hateball> zero_coder: What does?
<zero_coder> nothing works hateball
<odo2063> Hi!
<lordievader> odo2063: Hey
<odo2063> yesterday i update from 11.10 over 12.04 to 12.10, but now i can't control my backlight brightness on my lenovo s205(AMD) anymore(specialkeys for sound do work). and i can control brightness at "boottime"
<odo2063> does somebody has an idea?
<lordievader> odo2063: Check if the gfx driver is properly installed.
<odo2063> checked/installed twice with jockey
<odo2063> strange...that seems not right...
<lordievader> odo2063: Is the driver also in use?
<odo2063> lets get back to the driver install. there are to points "ATI Fire GL" and "Video driver for the AMD...". and i installed the second, but it tells me that i have installed the first one
<disharmonic> Evening
<lordievader> Hey disharmonic
<odo2063> hi
<lordievader> odo2063: Does it give more information? (Fglrx/radeon?)
<odo2063> no
<odo2063> fglrx is loaded
<odo2063> and i have "dirct rendering" and cubes :-)
<MichaelP> Going to take windows of my Harddrive.. But i have 12.10 setup the way i want it with qtcurve styles and themes and all that.. What do i need to my a livecd of my system.. Or back all that up so i dont loose it ?
<disharmonic> Muon doesnt auto-request kdesu?
<lordievader> odo2063: So to get things straight, amdcccle does not complain... Can you change the brightness thorugh the powersettings in the System Settings program?
<lordievader> MichaelP: How did you install (K)ubuntu?
<MichaelP> Live usb
<odo2063> lordievader,  there is no amdccle
<lordievader> odo2063: Ahh that probably explains it :), strange though that the jockey reports that it is installed. Try reinstalling the fglrx driver.
<MichaelP> normaly amdccle is start menu setting... amd catalyst control center
<lordievader> MichaelP: Ok, then it should suffice to simply remove the Windows partition and update the Grub config. However it is allways a good idea to back up sensitive data before doing a major hard-disk operation.
<odo2063> lordievader,  doing so with synaptic
<lordievader> odo2063: Oh btw, can the terminal not find amdcccle? Or isn't it in the startmenu?
<lordievader> odo2063: Jockey is a better option, imo.
<disharmonic> Jockey is unreliable
<lordievader> disharmonic: Not to me...
<lordievader> Jockey-text anyhow.
<odo2063> lordievader,  startmenu has it
<odo2063> lordievader,  but powersettings does nothing
<lordievader> odo2063: Hold on whay do you mean? Is the Amd control center in the start menu?
<BluesKaj> odo2063, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL to make sure the driver is loaded , it shows up beside "OpenGL version string"
<disharmonic> lordievader, well my experience was so positive i now d/l the driver from AMD and generate debs with the buildpkg option ;)
<odo2063> lordievader,  OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<lordievader> disharmonic: The downside of a manual install is that it usually breaks when you update the kernel, well that's my experience.
<MichaelP> lordievader, sence windows 7 and 8 makes that little boot partition.. does linux boot record go to that or mbr
<BluesKaj> odo2063,  the OpenGL version string, not vendor
<odo2063> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11903 Compatibility Profile Context
<lordievader> MichaelP: Hmm good question, I must say I do not know. I suspect Grub is still in the mbr, since that is the section the bios reads when bootstrapping to OS.
<mandoguit> fwiw...  if you type    inxi -Gx    that information as well as video driver etc is displayed
<lordievader> Or fglrxinfo, in this case.
<disharmonic> lordievader, yeah. I always reinstall if the kernel gets updated, just to be sure.
<odo2063> inxi -Gx
<lordievader> disharmonic: I grew tired of that, so I started using the jockey, works fine for me.
<mandoguit> odo2063:   in terminal
<disharmonic> Regarding the Muon question. Shouldn't Muon ask for priviliges when clicking on install rather than displaying an error?
<BluesKaj> yes
<odo2063> mandoguit,  command not found
<MichaelP> does ubuntu have anything to make livecd of the installed system... Like in PcLinuxOS when i used that years ago... i used MkLivecd
<mandoguit> odo2063:    hmmm.....might have to install it then.   nice little utility to have on hand as it displays tons of info regarding ones system
<MichaelP> i found what im looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<nandhu> this will work out easily you can do a chroot to the live cd environment alter your linux and make it ready again
<nandhu> LiveCDCustomization
<odo2063> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566720/   <-- fglrxinfo
<mandoguit> odo2063:   http://code.google.com/p/inxi/        seems it's not included in the default k/ubuntu installs as it is in other distro's.    worth a look at imho
<odo2063> mandoguit,  maybe not today ;-)
<lordievader> odo2063: Can you paste bin the output of: sudo jockey-text -l
<odo2063> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566720/
<odo2063> kmod:fglrx - ATI Fire GL (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<disharmonic> lordievader, i never managed to enable the updates stream personally. I've seen others with the same issue. It does work as it should for many ppl though
<odo2063> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566733/
<MichaelP> So for LiveCDCustomization i need to have the kubuntu iso i take it... Sence it says choose ISO image that will be used for the base... im installed kubuntu... but i have ubuntu iso in my usb harddrive... or should i redown kubuntu iso?
<lordievader> disharmonic: Had many issues with that too, but in 12.10 it worked to my surprise.
<FlowRiser> odo2063, i have an Ati card; what i do after every installation of ubuntu; i install fglrx through: sudo apt-get install fglrx
 * odo2063 is back in 5min
<lordievader> MichaelP: Why do you want to make a LiveCd?
<disharmonic> lordievader, well i'm on 12.04 ;)
<odo2063> MichaelP,  mint has actual a nice tool in its repo
<lordievader> odo2063: Hmm seems the fglrx driver is installed, however I'd try to reinstall the driver through the jockey.
<MichaelP> To have a compleate backup of my system
<lordievader> disharmonic: I had the same problem in 12.04.
<MichaelP> odo2063, whats in there repo
<lordievader> MichaelP: A better way would be to get an external drive, or burn the files to a dvd.
<MichaelP> lordievader, what my ./kde/share/apps
<lordievader> MichaelP: I'd say /home, this contains all the user's files and user's config files. And perhaps a few things out of /etc (system-wide config files).
<mohamare> hi all
<lordievader> Hey mohamare
<mohamare> سلام
<mohamare> فارس هست؟
<lordievader> mohamare: This is an english chat-room, could you speak english?
<odo2063>    i try a reboot after reinstalling
<mohamare> wery fev
<mohamare> :d
<lordievader> !arabic | mohamare
<ubottu> mohamare: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mohamare> نعم
<MichaelP> all i really want is all themes and icons... sence i have all that with a day od downloading all the themes... qtcurve and bespin
<mohamare> i new in linux
<odo2063> nothing new
<lordievader> mohamare: Check out: http://kde-look.org/
<odo2063> so any other options instead of a new installation?
<lordievader> odo2063: I take it, it didn't work?
<odo2063> lordievader,  exactly
<lordievader> odo2063: Hmm, bummer. You could try a manual install... Means: removing the driver through the jockey. Downloading the driver from AMD and manually installing that one.
<odo2063> lordievader,  yeah may...u know...it's not an option for me ;-) (not that i not can)
<lordievader> odo2063: What do you mean? Why not?
<mohamare> no parsian in this room?
<odo2063> lordievader,  i just take the new intall then...
<lordievader> odo2063: Then you will be left with the radeon driver...
<lordievader> Would be the same if you simply removed the fglrx driver, radeon is fallback.. should be in any case.
<odo2063> lordievader,  y?
<lordievader> odo2063: But why is a manual install no option?
<odo2063> lordievader,  i just dont want to! :-)
<lordievader> odo2063: Well you could try and see if the radeon driver supports the backlight brightness control. I know it never did for me, but perhaps for your card it does.
<invariant> lordievader, since when are those things even remotely related?
<lordievader> invariant: Brightness control and gfx drivers you mean?
<invariant> lordievader, yes
<invariant> lordievader, because I haven't ever seen a device where they are related.
<lordievader> invariant: I had the same problem once with my laptop, the fix was installing the gfx driver.
<invariant> lordievader, very unlikely.
<invariant> lordievader, you might think that was the solution.
<invariant> lordievader, backlights are not controlled by graphics cards.
<lordievader> invariant: Perhaps, it seemed so at the time.
<lordievader> invariant: I see, then do you have a suggestion for odo2063 how he can fix his problem?
<invariant> lordievader, check for platform support in the linux kernel for his device.
<invariant> lordievader, if there is no such support, it's never going to work.
<invariant> lordievader, (unless he wants to reverse-engineer the windows drivers)
<odo2063> lordievader,  i had the idea that it might be something with the groups
<invariant> lordievader, my answer is the only correct answer.
<invariant> This is why you first check whether your hardware is supported with platform drivers before buying it.
<invariant> Supported hardware is more expensive, but will save you a ton of headaches.
<lordievader> odo2063: Has the brightness control worked before?
<odo2063> lordievader,  in 11.10 yes
<odo2063> and with with any 12.10 live-image
<lordievader> odo2063: Since when did it stop working? After an update or something?
<odo2063> exactly. i did yesterday the big run from 11.10 over 12.04 to 12.10
<lordievader> odo2063: Hmm perhaps simply reinstalling 12.10 is the easiest...
<odo2063> :-) i think i said something like that :-P
<lordievader> odo2063: Hehe :)
<mandoguit> any web page on how to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 without reinstalling?  thanks
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mandoguit, ^
<mandoguit> BluesKaj:   thanks  :)
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I have Kubuntu 12.10 installed on a computer that is being donated for a public access area for students. I'd like to let them login with Guest, but I want them to have a preset desktop with widgets and such ready to go. Can I do this?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: yes you can
<designbybeck> EagleScreen: might you point me in the directoin to set that up? I already have the main login set the way I want with widgets and background, how do I make this the default for the Guest everytime someone logs in
<disharmonic> KDE does look sweet. Provided you take the time to set it up. Most distros have it looking really bland though
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: making script that changes configuration on the fly, and make a plasma restart, OR using a different account than guest and using it as the guest account (i think this method is easier)
<designbybeck> hmmm, so i can make a "randomuser" and set everything up on that "randomuser" account, and then make it a member of "guest"? EagleScreen is that how?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: why is your main reason to use guest account? autoremove of all files?
<designbybeck> for the most part EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: I think the easiest way is: 1) create a normal user, 2) use nodm instead if kdm (or lightdm, 3) clear that user password if you want, 4) make some script which clear previous sessions files at login
<designbybeck> EagleScreen:  It is for mainly physics and computer science students. I want them to be able to use all the software I have installed on it
<disharmonic> Hmm, how do i set up virtual desktops? It used to be under the Desktop tab iirc, but i don't see that one anymore
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: if you use nodm instead of lightdm, users can login with no password, and custom desktop configuration done by you will be persistent
<disharmonic> nvm, foud it
<designbybeck> not sure how to make those scripts and such EagleScreen
<designbybeck> I guess other than the Widget setup I really don't care that they use Guest... Was just hoping to have some of the converter, calculator, weather widgets open when they first started up
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: any dude?
<designbybeck> no I'm not a programmer sorry
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: can't you make a bash script?
<designbybeck> no clue
<designbybeck> !#
<designbybeck> lol something like that in a text file
<EagleScreen> let me see other alternatives..
<designbybeck> EagleScreen: with UbuntuTweak you can change a few login details on Ubuntu, was hoping for something that easy
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: i am looking for it
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: the key is in /etc/guest-session/skel I think
<designbybeck> ah yes, I remember reading something about that for the Ubuntu setup I did
<designbybeck> it was something along the lines as you get one sessions setup how you want it, copy something and put it in /guest-session/skel
<designbybeck> I just didn't run across Kubuntu and Activities/Widgets and didn't know if it would work the same
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: I think yes, i am going to do a test
<designbybeck> great! Thank you EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: guest-session script appears to be using files in  /etc/guest-session/skel, but there is not  /etc/guest-session/skel in my system :O
<designbybeck> hmm EagleScreen you think that Kubuntu doesn't have it?
<designbybeck> what system you running EagleScreen?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: on Kubuntu 12.10 that directory is not present
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: as consequence, I only have an idea of doing it with a user different than guest, which you could use like the guest account
<designbybeck> I am seeing that myself EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: have got that directory in your system?
<designbybeck> no I do not EagleScreen I meant I see that it isn't there on Kubuntu or my Ubuntu setup
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: use a normal user, you can create it with graphical tools or with command: sudo adduser charlie
<EagleScreen> where charlie is the username you want
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: you can deactivate his password with: sudo passwd -d charlie
<EagleScreen> then everybody can login with it
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: you also can install nodm if you do not want login screen neither (auto login without login screen)
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: then you can customize the desktop as you like, and it will be persistent
<designbybeck> I think there is a setting in Kubuntu that will turn off the password for the login
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: may be
<designbybeck> Will it roll back if another students changes something or turns off a widget EagleScreen ?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: we can do something to estore back the default (customized) desktop each time a session is started, so yes
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: first create a new user and custimize the desktop as you want there. Ae you going to do it right now?
<designbybeck> EagleScreen:  I just found under System Settings Start up and SHutdown under Session Management area
<designbybeck> It has On Login area... wonder if that might help
<EagleScreen> we can use it later to run things at login
<designbybeck> but it says you can reload a saved session, wonder where you save it in the first place is EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: that has nothing to do regarding you want
<designbybeck> no?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: no
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: have you already created a a normal (not admin) user account and customized it?
<designbybeck> yes just did that EagleScreen
<designbybeck> got it pretty much how the other one was
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: now login with the other (admin) account
<designbybeck> ok
<designbybeck> I'm in as admin EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> ok now open a dolphin window as admin or a konsole terminal as admin
<designbybeck> k i'm in the term
<EagleScreen> become root bu command: sudo su
<EagleScreen> and entering your pssword
<designbybeck> k i'm root
<EagleScreen> how is your user's name?
<EagleScreen> not this (admin) the other you created (not admin)
<designbybeck> physics
<designbybeck> is the username
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> lets create a new directory: mkdir /opt/physics_skel
<designbybeck> ok made that
<EagleScreen> now we copy normal files to there: cp -a /home/physics/* /opt/phisics_skel/
<designbybeck> what does the -a do?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: copy recursively and keep file permisions (like buckup)
<designbybeck> ah ok, that is done now
<EagleScreen> now copy hiden and config files: cp -a /home/physics/.* /opt/physics_skel
<designbybeck> gave some errors saying it would not create hard link to ... file. I am guessing that is correct because we want it to stay pointing to the same absolute path correct EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> dont worry
<designbybeck> ok that is done
<EagleScreen> now you have a backup of that user settings in that directory
<EagleScreen> I think we can automatize the restoring of that files for each session
<designbybeck> ok great, that is more than I did have
<benklop> amazon?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: my compuer runs very slow, i think it has no free disk space
<designbybeck> Ok EagleScreen thank you very much for your help with all of this
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: let me see the KDE config options for startup
<Kano> hi,did anybody successfully boot kubuntu with a secure boot system?
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: create another directory: mkdir /opt/bin/
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: change to that directory: cd /opt/bin
<designbybeck> k
<designbybeck> ok EagleScreen i'm in /opt/bin
<EagleScreen> create a text file: touch restore.sh
<EagleScreen> the fine name is 'restore.sh'
<designbybeck> ok it made that file
<EagleScreen> lets give it right permissions: chmod 777 restore.sh
<designbybeck> ok done
<EagleScreen> new i must write a small script in that file, stand by a moment
<EagleScreen> designbybeck: how time it taked to copy files with cp -a before?
<designbybeck> not very long EagleScreen
<designbybeck> thefolders moved faster than the .hidden
<EagleScreen> my computer is taking ages
<EagleScreen> i must have something broken by use unstble software
<designbybeck> well this was a clean install EagleScreen
<designbybeck> so I didn't have any files hardly, though I did have a bunch of software I had downloaded, just no of that had been ran
#kubuntu 2013-01-25
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I have a printer that I could install with no problem in Kubuntu 12.04 and cannot install in 12.10. I have the exact same settings and it does not work anymore.
<ovidiu-florin> why does the checkbox Reject Pring Jobs Exist? and most importantly why is it checked by default?
<gnomefreak> ovidiu-florin: what printer?
<gnomefreak> maybe we dont support it anymore
<ovidiu-florin> A toshiba E-Studio 250
<ovidiu-florin> but I use the driver for 205 and it mostly works
<ovidiu-florin> I got it working after I unchecked the Reject Printing Jobs option
<robinhood> hi all
<N8Wulf> g'day all
<N8Wulf> I'm new to kde and plasma and stuck with something small: how do I switch Workspaces? with gnome I pressed Cntrl+Alt & Left /right
<tsimpson> N8Wulf: Ctrl-F#, you can configure it in System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts, select the KWin component and type "desktop" into the search field
<N8Wulf> thank you
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dividia> hi whats up?
<BluesKaj> coffee!
<ilmari_> any LOL players?
<BluesKaj> LOL?
<joutsi> League Of Legends
<lordievader> !ot | joutsi
<ubottu> joutsi: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<joutsi> im having trouble installing LOL on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> probly needs wine
<lordievader> joutsi: Ah sorry, disregard the factoid.
<joutsi> yeh, im reading this: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2957372
<joutsi> and stuck on part 5 "python lol_linux.py texture_patch"
<joutsi> error msg is: /usr/bin/python: can't open file 'lol_linux.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<joutsi> and I have that file
<Pici> Are you currently in the same directory as that file?
<joutsi> yes on Dolphin
<Pici> I mean on a terminal.
<joutsi> no
<Pici> Open a terminal, navigate to where that file is, then run that command
<joutsi> ok now i got the idea
<joutsi> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<geri> hi is it possible to install the kunbuntu live cd on a dvd??
<geri> hi i have a intel pentium 4 with 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM, which kubuntu version could i install?
<BluesKaj> geri, yes
<sbivol> geri: yes, you can burn the live CD on a DVD
<sbivol> oh, hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi sbivol
<BluesKaj> geri, , what are your needs , is this for home use , on the job office use where longterm stability and support is required ?
<geri> i dont need support :D
<geri> office, browing, printing :D
<geri> thats what this computer is used for
<BluesKaj> geri support is free , in terms of software updates / upgrades etc ...ok what model printer ? if it's lexmark you might have some trouble with drivers for home printers , lexmark commercial office printers are mostly supported
<geri> hp officejet 5600
<geri> i got that already installed in 6.06
<BluesKaj> geri then you should be fine
<geri> i just need more ram memory :D
<geri> 2gb, 1.8ghz works for ubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> whynot 12.10 ?
<geri> or 12.10
<BluesKaj> 2G RAM is fine , just make sure you create a swap partition that at least 2 G
<geri> ok
<BluesKaj> that is
<geri> 1.8ghz is ok?
<BluesKaj> 1.8 ghz is fine
<geri> i dont do gaming :D
<BluesKaj> geri, I run Kubuntu 12.10 and it's very stable , it should be a fine OS for your pc\
<BluesKaj> or laptop , unless you have dual gpus (optimus) or hybrid graphics
<joutsi> I wonder whats wrong im trying to launch " lol.launcher.exe" and it only gives me this small window in the mid of screen and nothing ahppens there
<devmark> so my first use of kubuntu really nice =)
<BluesKaj> devmark, glad to hear that
<devmark> using irssi now =)
<devmark> ohhh what i really like linux and kubuntu
<devmark> its So fresh and clean
<BluesKaj> if you'd like a GUI type IRC client then there's Konversation and the default quassel
<BluesKaj> devmark,^
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> since few days, i got ""WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/<moi>/keyring-HOo6LG/pkcs11: No such file or directory"" for every bash comand i launch
<Schrodinger`Cat> and if i remove gnome-keyring, i got "p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<MichaelP> Is it me or does kde 4.10 have a new theming feature? In the past i don't remember panel color changing with style color!!
<manufakirousel> yes reset
<manufakirousel> tax
<Schrodinger`Cat> sudo reboot
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone know of a working solution to this bug - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178337 ? I have several address book resources configured through Akonadi (a vcard file, Facebook and Google), and KRunner refuses to display contacts from any of them.
<ubottu> KDE bug 178337 in general "no way to control which address book is used by krunner... no way to know where it's looking" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<manufakirousel> lien iso
<Graf_Westerholt> Sometimes a Window or menu in KDE is black. What is the problem?
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: Haven't seen that in a long time. What version of KDE are you using?
<Graf_Westerholt> KDE 4.9.5
<contrast> Weird... What graphics card, and are your drivers up to date?
<MichaelP> Anyone useing 4.10 yet
<Graf_Westerholt> Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE, nvidia-driver 304.43
<contrast> I am, MichaelP
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: Sorry, not sure what else it would be. Is it happening a lot, or only with certain programs?
<Graf_Westerholt> a lot. All programs.
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: The only thing I could suggest is turning off Desktop Effects. That should definitely take care of it, but if that's too drastic, you could try changing some of the settings.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: Is this occuring on a clean ~/.kde?
<contrast> Or just the one you've been using for however long?
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know, my KDE is from 1745.
<contrast> 1745?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sure. :) I am old. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> It is my „using KDE“.
<contrast> Ahh, well yeah, try creating a new user and see if it persists there. I generally start with a clean $HOME/.kde folder for every feature release, so as to avoid bugs and cruft.
<Graf_Westerholt> Mm, I like to keep my settings. ;)
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: Ok, but in order to troubleshoot, you should try creating a new user.... Try disabling blur first though, looks like that *could* be causing it - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188662
<ubottu> KDE bug 188662 in general "Black windows with compositing" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<contrast> It's an older bug report, but it checks out.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is different from my bug. It can happen when I resize a window.
<devmark> is it hard to setup openvpn for kubuntu?
<devmark> i already did apt-get install openvpn
<contrast> Graf_Westerholt: Alright, man. Do what you like. If you're unwilling to try anything that I suggest to you, I'm not sure why you're asking for help. ^_~
<MichaelP> contrast, is it kde 4.10 or did panel change style color in the past with different qtcurve styles and colors
<contrast> MichaelP: The Air theme for Plasma got a pretty heavy makeover, if that's what you're referring to?
<contrast> MichaelP: QtCurve's *style* shouldn't have any impact on it, but I know certain Plasma themes do adhere to the current color scheme. Not sure whether that was newly implemented in Air or not though.
<MichaelP> contrast, what ever it is.. I like it.. Makes for a cleaner look
<contrast> Indeed
<contrast> MichaelP: Have you noticed the new bug with closing notifications?
<MichaelP> Not yet... i had at frist to reboot i had to hit the power button... cause restart did not work for the 1st day
<MichaelP> plus im useing the ppa main line kernel 3.6.3-030603-generic x86_64
<contrast> MichaelP: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311413 -- Feel free to vote on that. It's the only really noticeable regression I've seen in 4.10 so far.
<ubottu> KDE bug 311413 in notifications "X on notification popup does not dismiss notification" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<MichaelP> contrast, i guess i have noticed that... when i copy and paste something from harddrive to usb drive... i have to close the the notication thing that shows the percentage of the transfer by hand
<MichaelP> That says 4.9.90 im on 4.9.98
<contrast> Yeah, it still occurs in 4.9.98
<MichaelP> is it what i said above about having to close by hand
<MichaelP> we just about about 3 inch's of snow the last few hours
<contrast> I'm not sure what you mean... I always had to close "file transfer complete" notifications manually (all through the 4.9 series). This is referring to how, if you click the close button on a notification *as soon* as it pops up, it will just dismiss the notification without actually closing it, then you have to click the notification icon in the system tray and close the notification from there.
<MichaelP> Ohh so like error report notifications.. clicking close just minamizes it
<contrast> Right
<MichaelP> Ok.. I have not had any error reports.. sence i 1st installed kubuntu... VLC was giving for awhile..
<contrast> bleh... SMPlayer >>> VLC. :P
<contrast> I mean, unless you're one of the few people that actually uses VLC for its namesake (streaming video over a LAN).
<MichaelP> I don't like smplayer... it don't go straight to next video...
<MichaelP> im having trouble getting smplayer to play my video directory.. plays 1 video then stops
<disharmonic> I'm having an issue with dark themes and Gwibber. Any way to change the text colour just for that app?
<disharmonic> and good evening btw
<disharmonic> I'm having an issue with dark themes and Gwibber. Any way to change the text colour just for that app or GTK apps in general?
<jaafar> hi guys.  I am trying to properly build and test an updated version of the plasma networkmanagement widget that is supposed to fix some bugs I am experiencing (see KDE bugs 312963 and 312964).  I'm not sure I am following the correct procedure to build and replace the widget for testing.
<ubottu> KDE bug 312964 in Plasma Widget "PPTP VPN connection does not prompt for passwords when "Always Ask" is set" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312964
<ubottu> KDE bug 312963 in Plasma Widget "VPN network connection edit begins with long pause and error message" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312963
<jaafar> my procedure is untar,mkdir build,cd build,cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..;make;sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-networkmanagement;sudo make install
<jaafar> have I missed anything?
<jaafar> and is anyone else frustrated by the plasma network widget?
<jaafar> I'm embarrassed to say I am just using the Gnome one instead... seems silly to have to do that
<BluesKaj> jaafar, unless I'm on my laptop (wifi) , I don't use network manager ..prefer static , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> BBL
<disharmonic> jaafar, try #kde maybe. Most here seem to be afk
<jaafar> BluesKaj thanks but DHCP is working fine, it's VPN issues...
<jaafar> disharmonic thanks for suggestion;  I'm worried it's a kubuntu-specific issue (files stored in funny place? strange uninstall procedure for widgets? IDK)
<nmmm> how can I show progress bar for TuxOnIce (hibernation script), dont mind if is text mode or graphical
<mandoguit> nmmm:  IRC channel #tux-on-ice on irc.freenode.net maybe?
<cloakable> Was gaming yesterday, and discovered that my mouse doesn't respond to a third button press when I'm holding two already (in this example, I was holding M1+M2, then pressed M4). Is it my mouse that's the problem, or is there a driver/input limitation?
<nmmm> mandoguit: how to install fbsplash? dont see package like this ? i think tuxonicerequires it for progress bar?
<manufakirousel> apocalyme
<manufakirousel> ridicule exemple des jeux online audio
<manufakirousel> proteger par obama ils abuse
<manufakirousel> ils volent mon travail
<cloakable> what
<jaafar> discuter simplement
<sbalmos> #kde seems silent. Running 12.10, I know KMail 4.9.5 is supposed to have IMAP IDLE support. But it still doesn't seem to be receiving emails immediately, only on the interval. The IMAP server is advertising IDLE support properly. Ideas/opinion?
<shadeslayer> sbalmos: #kontact maybe?
<sbalmos> shadeslayer: k. We'll see. <Peggy from USA Prime Credit> Transferring!
<shadeslayer> haha
<BarkingFish> can someone please tell me - do you need any special fonts in order to correctly render the additional letters in Maltese?
<BarkingFish> things like the ġ, Ġ, ħ, Ħ and so on
<BarkingFish> !mt
<youquex> BarkingFish: you shouldnt, as long as your system is setup with the proper locales, unicode, etc
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> i'll show you what i just sent #ubuntu-mt
<BarkingFish> <BarkingFish> I have some in my web browser, firefox, which don't show up correctly, or look wrong - mostly ċ, ġ, ħ and Ħ -  the ċ and ġ look like they have vertical pipe marks - | - passing through them, and ħ and Ħ look smaller than other letters.
<pc> where can i get chanel list
<BarkingFish> pc - you can't get the whole list now.  you need to /msg alis list  and type what you're looking for in * afterwards
<BarkingFish> for example, /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<pedro> Hey everyone? could someone help me with some permissions stuff?
<pedro142> Is someone there?
<pedro142> I have a problem with permissions which doesn't allow me to do much
<yofel> !anyone | pedro142
<ubottu> pedro142: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pedro142> You see I was learning the first steps on terminal use, and trying to use the command "mkdir"
<pedro142> it seems I dont have permission
<pedro142> but this is my computer, and I am logged in as the admin
<yofel> admin meaning yourself or root?
<pedro142> Administrator.
<pedro142> myself
<yofel> usually you have write permissions in /home/<username>/ and some other locations like /tmp
<pedro142> I can though if I type sudo before
<yofel> right
<pedro142> this is normal? for example:
<pedro142> cd ~/Desktop
<pedro142> mkdir /Folder
<pedro142> it gives me a permission denied error
<yofel> wait, watch out
<yofel> the / at the beginning means you're providing a full path
<yofel> and /Folder != ~/Desktop/Folder
<yofel> just run mkdir Folder and it will work
<yofel> what you did was try to create Folder in /
<pedro142> but I want to create the Folder directory on my desktop, not on root.
<yofel> right, so just leave the / away
<pedro142> AH it worked !
<pedro142> thanks!
<yofel> !cmd
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> !cli
<pedro142> so of course it would not let me create a whole new branch!
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<yofel> now
<yofel> pedro142: sudo mkdir /Folder would work - as that will run mkdir as "root" user which has write permissions everywhere
<yofel> be very careful with sudo in the system folders...
<pedro142> If I used: sudo mkdir /Folder  would it creat a whole new branch of directories because of the " / "?
<yofel> not sure what you mean with branch, but yeah, it'll create the folder in the top level
<pedro142> but I was in /home/<user>/Desktop
<yofel> ah, note that 'cd ~/Desktop; mkdir Folder' and 'mkdir /home/$USER/Desktop/Folder' will do the same thing
<yofel> first is create directory in current directory, second is with full path
<yofel> if you begin with / the programs will assume that you're starting the path from the toplevel
<pedro142> ah ok! thanks! Thats why I couldn't.
<yofel> another way to say "current directory" would be 'mkdir ./Folder", as "." is the current directory
<yofel> ".." is the one before that
<pedro142> Yes I am currently on Ubuntu's site learning all that!
<pedro142> still for a "Windows" user, this kind of OS can be really intimidating in some aspects
<yofel> well, it takes a while to get used to it
<pedro142> although, in this first 2 days that I am using, the feel it gives is something extraordinary
<yofel> C: missing doesn't help :P
<pedro142> its kinda sad that it does not have the marketshare of other OS's.
<pedro142> one more thing, I can't get to make file extensions to appear on the terminal
<pedro142> like doc.txt
<yofel> if the file has an extension, 'ls' will show it
<yofel> linux doesn't really require file extensions though
<yofel> so a file being named "text", is fine
<yofel> it helps humans though ;)
<pedro142> no, ls does not shoe it
<pedro142> *show
<yofel> then it shouldn't have an extension
<pedro142> ok! Thanks, you've helped a lot!
<cornfeedhobo> is the default dm lightdm or kdm??
<cornfeedhobo> sorry, for 10.04
<yofel> cornfeedhobo: kdm
<yofel> it's kdm up to 12.04, from 12.10 it's lightdm
<Obscurity> Hello
<Obscurity> any chance of some nerdy help?
<cornfeedhobo> yofel: do you have any idea on how to get it to start up. I am installing the backtrack distro into a vm, and i want to make it multiuser so i am trying to get it to have a login and all that good stuff....any ideas?
<cornfeedhobo> Obscurity: thats why we are all here
<Obscurity> All wanting help, or here to provide it? c:
<cornfeedhobo> yofel: i mean on it's own. I already did update-rc.d but on reboot it didnt do a thing
<yofel> cornfeedhobo: I fear I know nothing about how backtrack is set up, try in #backtrack-linux
<yofel> !ask | Obscurity
<ubottu> Obscurity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Obscurity> Alrighty: Freshly installed kubuntu for the first time, no internet access at all (now on my windows partition). On the internet settings panel, i can only access the VPN settings, not the wired internet settings. Am I missing some kind of driver? What can I do to connect? My motherboard isnt visibly powering the ethernet cable in kubuntu
<dougl> why is my nvidia drivers "activated but not in use" according to my additional drivers util in 12.10 after I did an update?
<dougl> there does not seem to be an option to turn them on or use them
#kubuntu 2013-01-26
<Minsc> hello *.*
<KJ_agent007> hi minsc
<Minsc> i'm not sure how to configure my nvidia card with 2 monitors, should i use nvidia-settings or the monitor configuration in systemcontrol?
<mandoguit> Minsc:  I use the nVidia Server Settings -> X Server Display configuration
<KJ_agent007> what version of kubuntu are you using, mandog?
<KJ_agent007> it seems to be a common problem when upgrading kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<mandoguit> fwiw.... just did that upgrade yesterday and my original monitor settings were honored (laptop and desktop monitor)    Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] X.Org: 1.13.0 driver: nvidia Resolution: 1280x1024@60.0hz, 1440x900@59.9hz
<mandoguit>            GLX Renderer: GeForce 9600M GT/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.43      maybe newer cards are more prone to buglets?
<KJ_agent007> possible but you might try backing things up and doing a clean 12.10 install
<KJ_agent007> the upgrades sometimes break packages
<KJ_agent007> in my case the muon package manager crapped out
<mandoguit> KJ_agent007:    I am not the one having problems....as stated my upgrade went fine
<KJ_agent007> alrighty
<mandoguit> in fact it really suprised me with the ease of doing it.,    the only thing that really suprised me was the total amount of files (over 1 gigs worth) that had to be downloaded but from what I have seen/experienced so far it was worth it :)
<KJ_agent007> awesome
<logicist> greetings and salutations.
<KJ_agent007> hi logi
<MichaelP> what is the best site for plymouth boot screens ?
<MichaelP> Whats a good site with good plymouth boot screens ?
<MichaelP> Everyone sleeping
<logicist> how can i upgrade to kernel 3.8?
<logicist> from 3.5
<logicist> must i compile it myself?
<yofel> there are unsupported mainline deb packages on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yofel> you need the ones for your architecture and the "all" one.
<MichaelP> Where is a good web site with plymouth boot screens ?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, try www.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> I don't think kubuntu.org has plymouth boot screens
<shadeslayer> but if you just google for them, you can find many of them
<BluesKaj> maybe it'll have a link
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, only a few on there.. And they suck
<BluesKaj> well, linux teaches us patience after a while ...plymouth doesn't appear for very long anyway ..maybe in the near future a less dull and dreary plymouth will be created
<MichaelP> I'll just stick with the one i got.. Cause i don't think you going to get anything better...    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/linux+is+sexy+plymouth-splash?content=139216
<logicist> anyone have a Intel Wireless-N 6150 + WiMAX card?
<logicist> i'm not getting any errors, it just won't connect. keeps asking for the password after a few minutes of lingering.
 * shadeslayer wants to get rid of the whole "Boot splash" paradigm
<logicist> yet, with Intel PRO 4965, i'm here
<shadeslayer> iirc the 4965 is a really old and really well supported card
<shadeslayer> I think my XPS M1530 has that :D
<shadeslayer> correction, my now dead XPS M1530
<BluesKaj> well, getting close to bedtime for old guys ...later folks
<shadeslayer> logicist: have you tried googling your wireless chipset number + ubuntu?
<mandoguit> maybe make sure both are using same security protocols   wpa, wpa2 etc
<shadeslayer> mandoguit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/876147
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67) not working after upgrade to 11.10" [High,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> logicist: ^
<logicist> i tried that
<logicist> yes, thank you.
<shadeslayer> okay, people say comment 16 makes the wifi worl
<shadeslayer> *work
<shadeslayer> 2 channels where you might be able to find support, #linux-wireless and #ubuntu-kernel
<logicist> thank you so much
<shadeslayer> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi says the 6150 should be supported
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> cya
<logicist> it worked
<logicist> thanks alot
<logicist> i had tried that command before
<logicist> sudo modprobe -r iwlagn
<logicist> sudo modprobe iwlagn bt_coex_active=0
<logicist> but it wasn't exactly the same last time, it WORKED this time
<logicist> you guys are great!
<thecaptain2000> hi, I have two system at home and I need to remotely administer one from the other. I am experiencing VERY slow ssh -X performances (I am on a locla lan). this has taken place since when I updated teh os version of the remote machine. any idea? let's say it takes half a minute to open kate menu, like if I were on an analogue modem connection
<thecaptain2000> hi, I have two system at home and I need to remotely administer one from the other. I am experiencing VERY slow ssh -X performances (I am on a locla lan). this has taken place since when I updated teh os version of the remote machine. any idea? let's say it takes half a minute to open kate menu, like if I were on an analogue modem connection
<Notimik> hi, is it possible to add some startup parameters for a program that is started from the kpanel menu?
<Notimik> or kickoff rather
<przemek> hello Dears does anyone know what that raid 3ware 9750 log errors output means? http://pastebin.com/Sx0zqi8A
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Good morning
<shadeslayer> hi
<ovidiu-florin> I hoego, how do I remoe the startup song from plying?
<ovidiu-florin> i forgot*
<ovidiu-florin> oh, my brain does not work tis morning.. still can't see the keyboard
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I'll wait for a more coherent question :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> wait 5 minutes..
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> just highlight me though
<shadeslayer> quassel usually gets hidden behind works stuff
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: how can I stop the startup melody from playing?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I forgot where's the setting
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: system settings > notifications?
<shadeslayer> or just run : kcmshell4 kcmnotify : in krunner
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, searching for it...
<shadeslayer> "Application and System Notifications"
<shadeslayer> under "KDE Workspace"
<ovidiu-florin> got it
<ovidiu-florin> thabk you
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<shadeslayer> np :)
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I enabled xdmcp in lightdm
<mah454> after restart lightdm , I want to test this server and use this command : Xephyr -query 192.168.1.6 :1
<mah454> but only show black screen !
<mah454> How can debug it ?
<jjeronimo> pff list my s/pdif audio output capability :(
<jjeronimo> lost*
<jjeronimo> it happened after using a bluetooth audio device
<jjeronimo> Audio output failed:
<jjeronimo> The audio device "iec958:AES0=0x2,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2" could not be used:
<jjeronimo> No such file or directory.
<jjeronimo> I'm using kubuntu but I can't get my s/pdif working, it used to work on ALSA, but I dind't use it in a while, stopped working because I added a bluetooth audio device?
<jjeronimo> is s/pdif supposed to work or is the support here in it's early stages?
<jjeronimo> I would pay to improve the s/pdif support :)
<jjeronimo> to give back to the community :)
<Peace-> jjeronimo: mmm could you remove the bluetooth ?
<Peace-> reboot and see if it works ?
<jjeronimo> tried that
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> i need to make a full backup of my deb system(including partitons etc). what app would u recommand me?
<mfkzt_> n8w: almost 300 people and no answer... what's going on?
<yofel> it's weekend
<n8w> yofel: :)
<yofel> n8w: if you have enough place for a full HDD image dd would work best I guess. (running from a live disk as the hdd mustn't be in use)
<n8w> yofel: ye dd seems to b a way...besides, its already installed in the system, so np:)
<yofel> well, you can't dd the system you're currently using, there's other applications for that, but then you'll usually just backup the files, not the filesystem and partition table
<yofel> dd is there by default though, right
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<mangoix> kubuntu better then ubuntu?
<mangoix> i like the graphic more on kubuntu
<mangoix> kubuntu menu its more like windows "easy" to use
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> it's all amatter of taste , but KDE is known for it's many theme-able options
<lordievader> Weet je toevallig welke drive dat is Ch0 M., degene met windows erop?
<lordievader> *whoops*
<BluesKaj> whoops ? ..you mean oops , lordievader ...whoops is a kind of celebration
<lordievader> Is it? Hmm, always though they were synonyms...
<lordievader> *errm, oops*
<BluesKaj> nope3
<lordievader> Good to know :)
<thechef> I have Ubuntu One installed, any it keeps asking the key ring password..
<thechef> How can I prevent it from asking?
<thechef> without disabling Ubuntu One of course
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please
<qw> help me install opera web-brouser
<doctorpepper> hi guys!
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me ,  i have an issue with akonadi .  when i  start a kde session  akonadi services  do not  start automatically with the session
<apachelogger> doctorpepper: akonadi is started on demand
<apachelogger> so you'd want to create early demand, such as turn on events in the plasma clock or (if available) activate the contacts plugin in krunner
<lordievader> qw: http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/841/
<doctorpepper> apachelogger:  i have  a plasmoid that requires akonadi  plasma-mail-checker
<qw> thank you
<apachelogger> doctorpepper: ohm, if it is using akonadi properly it should start akonadi
<apachelogger> #akonadi is the better place to seek help though :)
<doctorpepper> ok thanks
<qw> help me install plugins for Opera
<Guest17892> hi
<Guest17892> i cant start my computer
<Guest17892> i got error file not found grub rescue>
<Guest17892> im in a live machine... ive was trying to do something like reinstalling grub2, or updating grub.... but nothing
<disharmonic> guys is there a gui tool to see the disk usage of folders?
<invariant> disharmonic, baobab
<disharmonic> invariant, cheers
<qw> help me please install flash player
<disharmonic> !flash | qw
<ubottu> qw: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Progers> Hi
<dwilfredo> hola
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> Where am i)
<Progers> :D
<dwilfredo> :/
<qw> help me please open game "spider" from Windows in WINE
<monkeyjuice> spider solitar?
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> everyone here is on Kubuntu?
<invariant> Progers, they could also be bots.
<invariant> Progers, or fake IRC accounts to give the impression that there are more users.
<Progers> A-a
<Progers> And why they want to be more users?
<invariant> Progers, if you want to know, collect the logs and see whether it's credible that they are all human :)
<invariant> Progers, ask Microsoft.
<invariant> Progers, everyone wants to be "popular".
<Progers> You are on Kubuntu?
<invariant> Progers, yes
<invariant> Progers, and a bunch of other systems.
<Progers> where are you from?
<invariant> Progers, from Earth.
<Progers> Hehe)
<Progers> What country
<invariant> Progers, Kubuntu can be configured to be useful.
<Progers> Yes
<invariant> Progers, that's all you need to know.
<invariant> Progers, it's not perfect.
<invariant> Progers, it's good enough for virtually all purposes, I'd say.
<Progers> You are so fast in typing)
<Progers> Sorry for bad English,I am from Russia
<invariant> Progers, there are people who do 140wpm.
<Progers> Hm
<invariant> Progers, world record is 216wpm. I do much less.
<Progers> Great)
<Progers> invariant,You know any programming language?
<invariant> Progers, why do you ask?
<Progers> Just want to know)
<invariant> Progers, then the answer is yes.
<Progers> You type Progers every time Manualy?
<invariant> Progers, no
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> ctrl+v
<invariant> Progers, I type tab P<tab>
<Progers> ?
<invariant> Progers, are you on Windows?
<Progers> jh
<Progers> no
<invariant> Progers, pretty much every well known IRC client allows tab completion for nicks
<Progers> First i have installed win7 removed it after hour then installed win 2000 after 1 day removed it then installed win xp after 2 days removed it then win8 after 5 hours removed it and installed Kubuntu
<invariant> Progers: http://app.typrx.com/#
<invariant> Progers, that's an enjoyable way to test how well you can type.
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> Good
<Progers> I will try it
<Progers> Big text)
<Progers> invariant: What programming language you know?
<Progers> C++?
<jackyalcine> I know ASM
<yofel> Folks, please note that this is the kubuntu support channel. Idle discussion and talk is in #kubuntu-offtopic. Thanks!
<invariant> Progers, I perhaps played against you :P
<jackyalcine> ;)
<jackyalcine> jk
<Progers> :D
<invariant> Progers, are you the one with 40wpm?
<Progers> hm
<Progers> i am not in this test now
<invariant> I had 58 in this one. I have no idea how people get above 150.
<invariant> I think around 70 is my best or so.
<Progers> Hehe)
<Progers> invariant: You New on Kubuntu?Or Pro?)
<invariant> Progers, somewhere inbetween.
<Progers> Ok
<invariant> Progers, it helps to ask an actual question.
<Progers> invariant: how much time you work on kubuntu?
<Progers> 1 month?
<invariant> Progers, you mean how long I have used it?
<Progers> yea
<invariant> Progers, much longer.
<Progers> 2 years?
<invariant> Progers, I'd guess around a year or so.
<Progers> Great)
<invariant> Progers, since it stopped sucking :)
<Progers> And you dont use windows anymore?
<invariant> Progers, not unless I have to for some devices for which no *nix applications exist.
<invariant> Progers, but that happens perhaps once a year or so.
<koftes> hi
<invariant> Progers, as I got tired of pressing Next, Next, Next I switched.
<invariant> Progers, and especially the part where moving all programs to new machine took a long time.
<invariant> Progers, and the interruptions on Windows are mind destroying.
<invariant> Progers, HEY, there is a new FLASH update AVAILABLE!!! WANT IT!!!!
<Progers> ??
<invariant> Progers, that's what you get when you run Windows.
<Progers> A-a
<Progers> Yes)
<invariant> Progers, and for Java and for your free anti-virus you got when you bought your machine....
<invariant> Sure, you can remove all that stuff, but at some point it's better to just jump platforms.
<Progers> invariant: You know QT creator?
<invariant> Progers, there is an IRC channel about that too.
<Progers> About Qt creator?
<invariant> Progers, those people will gladly help you.
<invariant> Progers, yes
<Progers> Oh
<Progers> Good
<Progers> I am new here i dont know everything)
<Progers> How to open that IRC channel?
<koftes> Progers: are you asking about how to join the channel or how to find it?
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> If this channel is #kubuntu then that channel is?
<koftes> It cannot be deduced like that.
<koftes> You just have to know the name
<koftes> If you don't, you can search for it
<Progers> yes i want the name)
<Progers> #(name) :D
<Progers> google?)
<koftes> No, you should be able to search the active channels through your IRC client.  What client are you using?
<Progers> Quassel IRC
<Progers> i found it on google
<Progers> #qt-creator
<koftes> OK
<Progers> you are on Kubuntu too?)
<koftes> yes
<Progers> you are from usa?
<koftes> no, I'm in the UK
<Progers> Oh
<Progers> Me from Russa
<Progers> Russia
<koftes> priviet
<Progers> Привет!)
<Progers> :D
<Progers> You know Russian?)
<koftes> That's about as much as I know
<lordievader> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Progers> Hm
<koftes> Maybe a few more words.  I used to date a Russian girl here.
<Progers> :D
<Progers> You know C++?)
<koftes> No
<Progers> Any programming language?
<lordievader> Progers, koftes: Join #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic conversations.
<Progers> Oh ok
<koftes> apologies, Lord Vader
<lordievader> koftes: No worries.
<Progers> lordievader: you mean that we can chat there?
<CaptainNeeda> I need to take off anyway
<CaptainNeeda> later all
<jeramyeggs> Hello folks, i was wondering if any of you have any experience with wubi?
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: Some, been years ago though. Didn't like it...
<jeramyeggs> I am a complete newb when it comes to Linux, and grub scares the crap out of me. Is there a way to install kubuntu, and still maintain my MBR?
<jeramyeggs> @lordievader Wubi is being a pain, and am wanting to learn how to use linux, just in a safe way.
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: Perhaps creating a persistent Live-usb is a better idea. Wubi is a very termporary install, for the long run it is a pita.
<Guest15488> what is your concern about grub?
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: You can make one with Unetbootin
<jeramyeggs> I haphazdly installed grub, and had fits trying to get rid of it. I share the laptop with my wife, and want to be able to boot into windows as the default. I have multiple laptops, but the one we share is the only one that allows me to decompile, or build roms in a timely manner. I have got the linux itch from android, and want to delve deeper.
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: Grub can be configured to have Windows as the default.
<jeramyeggs> How hard is it to configure grub to someone who knows very little commands
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: If you install the grub-customizer program, not very. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183
<Guest15488> yes MBR must be modified to install Kubuntu because MBR is what will let you boot into Kubuntu in the first place, but the grub is nothing to be feared. if you install kubuntu as a dual-boot the worst case scenario is your Kubuntu will be default and your wife or others will have to select Windows at startup, but that isn't hard. Or you can modify grub to have Windows as the default
<Guest15488> there are guides if you search google
<Guest15488> or look into "persistent live-USB", I forgot the exact details but it's not to hard to create. That's where you format a USB stick and put your entire OS/programs/files etc on a USB drive. You boot from it and the OS gets loaded into memory, and "persistent" means changes and files created while in the OS get saved back to the USB
<lordievader> Guest15488: Unetbootin ;)
<Guest15488> is there an option in Unetbootin to make a kubuntu persistent live-USB?
<jeramyeggs> I have a 2.5 external hard drive that i could do this with, will it slow it down a lot from running from an external?
<Guest15488> no not a lot... probably noticeable though
<lordievader> Guest15488: Yes, there is a slider for how much space it may use for persistency. Though it claims this is only supported for Ubuntu.
<Guest15488> external hd would be one way to avoid modifying the MBR on the drive with windows
<Guest15488> haha cool, that's pretty neat
<Guest15488> =)
<lordievader> Guest15488: If you don't forget to write grub to the secondary drive...
<Guest15488> yeah true
<Guest15488> that's easy to forget if you're not paying attention
<mandoguit> Guest11588:   one cavet with persistence.......persistence file can only be 4 gig in size maximum.   and afaik, persistence will not allow kernel updates
<jeramyeggs> So if i install on my primary drive, and change the boot preference, it would be the best installation method, correct? I am in it for the long run, i just dont want to mess up my wifes files in the laptop. I have read horror stories of grub updating, and peoople having trouble getting back into windows, how common is this?
<Guest15488> Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it as a long-term OS, but just because he wants to learn how to use Linux and play around with it
<Guest15488> i never had that problem with grub, but yeah I heard occasional stories
<lordievader> jeramyeggs: Allways make a backup, it has never happend to me that I could not acces Windows due to grub. But for you it might be a better idea to go with the persistent live-usb.
<Guest15488> Kubuntu is pretty safe, just install it as dual-boot, then change grub boot order if you want, and when you do updates do it through the software center/update manager/etc
<Guest15488> if you're really worried i would do the external HD idea... if anything goes wrong you can always just wipe that drive and start over
<mandoguit> personally I don't bother with the persistent usbs.....just install as per normal treating the stick as a usb drive.   that way all upgrades, kernels etc can be implemented.   one thing about this method is it will apparently shorten the usb sticks life span due to the number of increased writes to the device.   fwiw, this however is not a factor for me as I mainly use usb sticks for emergancy operations
<mandoguit> as for grub issues...........seen and encountered a fair share of grub related install issues over the years.   they can be fixed though.   as previously mentioned, backups are strongly recommended to original (ie windows etc) files needed to be preserved.
<Guest15488> yeah you could just buy a 32gb USB drive for $20 and then install Kubuntu on there as a regular install.
<jeramyeggs> I am just trying to wrap my head around all of this. I want to use it as a long term os, if i can get the display setting correct. I have tried mint, ubuntu, and kubuntu. I have never been able to get audio out to my Tv. I will prob try dual booting, changing the boot order, and if i still have problems with the audio out, come back in here, and bother you guys some more. I will redirect my wife to save to our external sata drive,
<mandoguit> .... and usb sticks will be noticably slower in operation compared to hard drive installs
<Guest15488> yeah audio is tricky, there are ways but you have to do your hw
<Guest15488> my audio setup is very simple so i'm lucky
<jeramyeggs> Thanks for your guys time, and help. I am going to give it a shot, and come back, and ask for help with the display/audio problems I have had. You guys gave me the confidence to try a dual boot install again.
<Guest15488> if your move or make copies of all her files to the external HD and then have her create new files to it, i think in the worst nuclear meltdown scenario at least she'd still have all her data, but like i said Kubuntu is pretty safe.
<Guest15488> good luck
<jeramyeggs> One more quick question, should i use 12.10, 0r the 12.04? Do both have the same support level?
<DarthFrog> jeramyeggs: No, they don't.  12.04 is a LTS release, has 5 years support.  12.10 only has 18 months support.
<Guest15488> 12.04 will be supported for several years, use it if you just want to install the OS and be done with it for years
<Guest15488> 12.10 you would probably update/replace in a year or two
<jeramyeggs> thanks again.....
<Guest15488> yeah what DarthFrog said
<DarthFrog> 12.04 will be more stable.  Not that really is an issue.
<DarthFrog> Valve specifically only supports Steam on 12.04.
<Guest15488> has anyone on here tried Muon Discover btw
<DarthFrog> If that's a consideration. :-)
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to make KDE have a single, global menu bar the way OSX does?
<kingjere> Walzmyn: It's interesting, because if you use the netbook workspace I think that is the default behavior, but I can't figure out how to make it like that with desktop workspace.
<Walzmyn> kingjere: interesting.
<yofel> there is a menubar widget that shows the menu bar
<Walzmyn> I see the Mac fanbois all the rage about it. I looks kinda silly to me, but I want to give it a whirl before I really made fun of it
<Walzmyn> yofel: where?
<yofel> if you search for menu in the widget list it should show up
<yofel> if not plasma-widget-menubar probably isn't installed
<kingjere> yofel: that is kinda cool.
<Walzmyn> ok, I found it. That is an intersting way to accomplish this
<Walzmyn> thanks, yofel
<kingjere> essentially useless for maximized windows though.
<Walzmyn> of course, the other problem with giving this a good, honest try is I keep my task bar at the top, so now it's in the way...
<Walzmyn> kingjere: yes it is
<Walzmyn> trying to stick it on my panel has casued plasma to re-boot twice :(
<kingjere> yikes.
<yofel> now that's not good :/
<yofel> did you at least get a crash notification or did it just restart?
<jeramy> alright, does anyone want to help a newb with his install of kubuntu?
<BarkingFish> evening. anyone know what to do when your OS thinks it knows better than you do? :P
<BarkingFish> I want to install nmap's frontend, nmapfe - my system wants to install zenmap instead, which I don't want.
<BarkingFish> it won't let me install nmapfe. What do i do to force it?  My computer does what I want it to do, not what it thinks is best for it :P
#kubuntu 2013-01-27
<jeramy> Alright, does anyone to help a newb?
<jeramy> I have kubuntu installed with windows, and my additional drivers app is broken. Does anyone know what causes this?
<jeramyeggs> Anyone?
<jeramyeggs> I believe that jockey(?) is crashing, and this causes the additional drivers package to stop responding.
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:    maybe try running it from terminal to see if that makes a difference      type      sudo jockey-kde       and then type in your password (you won't be able to see what you are typing but that is normal) and then press the Enter key
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:   also just a thought..........if you have just installed kubuntu, suggest you download all upgrades as those may contain fixes for your problem
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: am going to try and update, then the command, give me 0ne moment.
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:   look for    Muon Update Manager      should be in Menu -> System
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: running it now, took me a minute to find it.
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: There are quitee a few. Updating them all. Another quick question while we wait. I had dual monitors working thru the installation, but apon reboot, i lost my Tv. Why does this happen?
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:   not quite sure to be honest; could be they are using xrandr temporally for the livecd etc.   If you have nvidia (for example) you can use the program that gets installed along with the nvidia drivers to set up dual monitors after installing.   you should also be able to use xrandr too but I have no personal experience with using it
<jeramy> @ mandoguit: Still updating. That makes sense. I do have Nvidia GPU, and they are horrible about supporting Linux aren't they.
<mandoguit> they have been known to raise the ire of the linux community from time to time (including Linus Torvalds) ;-)    there is a nice little video clip (should be on Youtube I would imagine) showing Linus Torvalds emoting his feelings towards nVidia  lol
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: Seen it, constantly watch tech news. I thought i was pretty good with tech, but linux is making me humble. Tried the command, and it thru errors, are we allowed to post the output of terminal?
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: Updating security is taking forever.lol
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:   3 lines max iirc...........anything over that copy/paste to     pastebin.com   or the ubuntu paste site (of which the url I can't remember off hand)
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: First error-Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jeramy" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mandoguit> sheesh....  mind like a sieve here.     it's    paste.ubuntu.com
<mandoguit> you can ignore that one
<mandoguit> ohhh....I see this channel has it's own paste site   paste.kde.org  (type /topic)
<jeramyeggs> Mandoguit: hope this is right.http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574557/
<jeramyeggs> @ mandoguit: Everything has been updated.  Funny, I tried the command again, and the load bar for searching for additional drivers popped up for a moment then dissappeared. System needs to update on reboot. Gonna reboot real fast, are you still gonna be here in a few?
<mandoguit> jeramyeggs:  for another 10 minutes or so.
<jeramyeggs> Well if i dont catch you, thanks....; )
<mandoguit> ok    good luck   hope things work out for you.   if I am not here I am sure that there are others who will chime in to help :)
<jeramy> Hey, just got it to load with the command, you know anything about the nvidia drivers? like which might be the best to load?
<mandoguit> try -current (recommended) first
<jeramyeggs_> Thanks again man, havent had to have my hand held since my first Android...
<mandoguit> np...glad to help.
<jeramyeggs> @anyone, Alright, I got my additional drivers package working, and downloaded the current Nvidia driver. Now hdmi doesn't show up in displays, do i need to configure Nvidia X server?
<jeramyeggs> Anyone want to be a good samarita, and help me with my display problems?
<jeramyeggs> Alright, I got my Vizio to display above my laptop.
<jeramyeggs> Alright, I have Video being displayed out of hdmi, but am having trouble with puching audio out of it. I have gone into Phonon, and changed from Analog Stereo to HDMI, but lose sound out of laptop, and no sound out of TV. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
<Digger236> -join #bogus
<carlos> español?
<carlos> es
<carlos> canal en español?
<KimLaroux> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KimLaroux> carlos: ^
<carlos> yeap
<pawan> how to install adept manager
<pawan> we want to installed education games please advise me
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install games
<pawan> pls advise me for games
<tuvok> same as any other package
<tuvok> you should familarize yourself with apt-get,aptitude,synaptic, muon, and the operating system you installed on your machine in general.
<tuvok> Kubuntu has excellent documentation
<shadeslayer> pawan: apt-get install kdegames
<shadeslayer> or via muon, search for kdegames
<shadeslayer> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 65 kB
<shadeslayer> not to mention, adept has been deprecated
<shadeslayer> !info adept oneiric
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2+nmu1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 362 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<shadeslayer> !info adept precise
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2+qa1build1 (precise), package size 363 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<shadeslayer> since quantal
<caf_rj> bom dia a todos!!!
<zhanghua> www.2345.com
<Progers> Hi
<Progers> I cant start my kubuntu on my Laptop
<Peace-> Progers: good
<Peace-> xD
<Progers> :D
<Peace-> Progers: before worked => done someting => not work ?
<Peace-> or just installed => do not work ?
<Peace-> version ?
<Progers> he saying that "Strating LightDm Display Manager [fail]
<Progers> 12.10
<Progers> yesterday installed it,today he is not working
<Peace-> Progers: ok.... so it seems lidghdm doesn't work for you... but kubuntu can be started
<Peace-> Progers: you can login via terminal
<Progers> he is loading too long
<Peace-> and then type startkde
<Progers> how to open this terminal?
<Peace-> Progers: i am not sure that you can when it fails but yu can try  pressing : CTRL ALT F8
<Progers> ok i will try
<Peace-> If you can't get the terminal then you need to reboot , at the boot time choose advanced option or kernel recovery
<Peace-> Progers: i mean http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/recoveryc.jpeg
<Peace-> Progers: then you get this http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/aukckf6e.jpeg     choose resume and you should see the terminal
<Peace-> afte a while
<Progers> CTRL ALT F6
<Peace-> it's good the same
<Peace-> you can choose f1-->f6 f8--->f12
<Peace-> f7 it's the current session
<Progers> display is not set or cannot connect to the x-server
<Progers> when i typed startkde
<Peace-> Progers: ah... so you have not installed properly your video card
<Progers> Hm
<Peace-> Progers: you lacks of video drivers
<Peace-> Progers: lspci | grep -i vga
<Progers> he diplays video card name
<Peace-> Progers:  i have 5 minutes then i left coocking for my family
<Peace-> Progers: intel ati nvidia ?
<Progers> wait
<Peace-> just the brand
<Progers> compatible controller:intel corporation 2nd generation core processor family integrated graphics controller (rev 09)
<Progers> and
<Peace-> Progers: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Progers> compatible controller:advanced micro devices [amd] nee ati caicos [radeon hd 6400m/7400m series]
<Progers> install intel?
<Peace-> Progers:    or you install the intel driver then you rreboot and try with that , or this one >>>>>>>>> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Progers> or amd
<Peace-> Progers: i will try xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Peace-> Progers: then reboot
<Progers> ok
<Progers> xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already newest version
<Progers> reboot?
<Peace-droid> :)
<Progers> xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already newest version
<Progers> reboot?
<Peace-droid> Mm you have a problem with tha driver then
<Progers> hm
<Peace-droid> Progers but how you have installed kubuntu
<Progers> from dvd disk :D
<Peace-droid> Try to use the intel one
<Progers> hm
<Peace-droid> Maybe you could get at least x running
<Peace-droid> Btw x is installed?
<Progers> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ???
<Peace-droid> Yes
<Peace-droid> And remove the radeon
<Progers> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version
<Peace-droid> Ok remove the radeon one
<Progers> how?
<Peace-droid> Sudo apt-get remove xorg bla bla
<Progers> sudo apt-get remove?
<Progers> ok
<Progers> bla bla :D
<Progers> DONE
<Progers> what now?
<Peace-droid> Now do thhis
<Progers> ?
<Peace-droid> Type i
<Peace-droid> Damn android tablet
<Peace-droid> You need to to type in terminal : type x
<Peace-droid> What does it say
<Progers> -bash: type x not found
<Peace-droid> You need to install x
<Peace-droid> Your problem it,s that ahahhaah
<Progers> sudo apt-get install x?)
<sudarshan> I have an isssue with the ethernet port
<Peace-> Progers: wait i have written bad
<Peace-> Progers: type X
<Peace-> with X
<Peace-> with x it says not found for sure Progers i have an android tablet and sometime i don't remember well
<Progers> A-a
<sudarshan> After the replacement of mother board. Kubuntu 10.04 is not detecting and connecting to the ethernet . I have a dual boot of Kubuntu and windows xp
<Progers> X is /usr/bin/X
<Peace-> Progers: ok now you can reboot
<Progers> ok
<tion_> how do i enable compiz?
<Peace-droid> Tion you dont need of compiz
<Peace-droid> Tsystem settings desktop effectz
<tion_> why are you telling me what do or do need?
<tion_> why are you telling me what do or dont need?
<Peace-droid> Do as you wish
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> Loading too long
<tion_> i cant get more that 640x resolution in X?
<sudarshan> http://pastebin.com/vgf70Xdj
<Peace-droid> Progers need to cook sorry no time
<Progers> Ok
<Progers> I will reinstall it,Thanks for help
<tion_> how do i enable compiz?
<tion_> linux is getting worst every year this stuff used to work out of the box years ago
<Progers> hm i have to disks Ubuntu and Kubuntu what  to install:D
<Progers> hm i have two disks Ubuntu and Kubuntu what  to install:D
<Progers> will install Kubuntu :D
<mmh__> hello,i am trying to open libkface(a cmake kde project) in qt-creator in my gentoo kde system but its not asking for any build directory but only cmakelists.txt file is getting open,what am i missing,how to open?i have kdepimlibs,qt-core and  cmake installed in my system
<tion_> i instaled ubuntu now i cant boot in windows
<tion_> can anyone help?
<tion_> i get a blue screen half way booting
<tion_> winxp
<tion_> anser damit
<tion_> idiots
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> tion_: this is a volunteer channel
<shadeslayer> not paid support
<shadeslayer> as for a blue screen half way booting, looks like a winxp problem more than a kubuntu problem
<shadeslayer> ##windows might be better
<tion_> it happend after i instaled ubuntu
<tion_> blue screen says unable to mount
<Peace-droid> You have  bad behavior tion you should be kicked
<tion_> testdisk says there are  Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<tion_> ive installed ubuntu and can only get 540x res in X what a pile of .... this card used to work just fine even with compiz enabled
<tion_> can you help?
<tion_> or going to make run in circles?
<Peace-droid> and btw the idiot are not us understood tion_ ?
<tion_> yes sir
<tion_>   Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<tion_> >Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<tion_>   1 * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1  3647 254 63   58605057
<tion_>   2 E extended LBA          3648   0  2  9728 254 63   97691264
<tion_>  Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<FloodBotK1> tion_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tion_>   5 L HPFS - NTFS           3648   1  2  6975 241 50   53463424
<tion_> can it be fixed?
<Progers> :D
<tion_> whats so funny?
<Progers> I am Installing Kubuntu now :D
<tion_> whats so funny?
<Progers> Installing Kubuntu
<tion_> should i just ignore you?
<Progers> Yes,because i am not talking with you right now
<Progers> :D
<Peace-droid> Progers installing again will not probably solve your problem
<Peace-droid> Progers your problem it s a driver problem
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> But when i install the driver the system working well
<tion_> im just going to sleep over in this channel maybe next year some one can actually help
<Peace-droid> Or a package that you lacks
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_ "[11:11:27] <shadeslayer> ##windows might be better"
<shadeslayer> tion_: somehow I doubt that being condescending will help you
<Progers> i think the problem in the package
<Peace-droid> Tion_ i will not help you cuz your behavior
<Peace-droid> Is bad
<tion_> should i roll over and play dead like a nice dog?
<Progers> Peace-droid what to do after installing  Kubuntu?) Update it?)
<tsimpson> tion_: it would help if you actually listened to the advice given to you
<tion_> im not going to windows
<Progers> Because i cant turn on desktop effects after the update
<tion_> i dont have windows cd
<tion_> im using testdisk
<tion_> its linux
<Peace-droid> Progers that means video driver problem
<shadeslayer> your windows doesn't boot, I don't see why that's a Kubuntu issue
<Progers> i have win7-winxp-win8 but removed them all :D
<tion_> it happend after i instaled ubuntu
<Peace-droid> I use only kubuntu btw
<shadeslayer> and how did you go about that?
<shadeslayer> we need more specifics on how you installed k/ubuntu
<Progers> Peace and how can i fix the problem?
<tion_> i tryed to mount win partition will the computer was under heavy load
<shadeslayer> that doesn't answer my question
<shadeslayer> did you do a manual install and do weird things to your partitions ?
<tion_> then the drive made some dreadfull noise and ubuntu crashed
<shadeslayer> how does that even help me tell you what the problem might be?
<Peace-droid> Progers it s not easy task
<tion_>  Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<tion_> should i change that?
<shadeslayer> ...
<tion_> i wonder why i allways come here and after hours i still cant acomplish the simplest of tasks
<Progers__> Ok i am from Kubuntu now :D
<Progers__> Peace i am now on kubuntu what to do now?) install driver or not
<Progers__> Peace i am now on kubuntu what to do now?) install driver or not
<Peace-droid> It works ?
<Progers__> Kubuntu?
<Peace-droid> Well yes
<Progers__> after formatting all the disks and installing kubuntu its working now :D
<Peace-droid> So... Use it
<Progers__> But i have a question
<Progers__> Install radeon drivers or not?
<Peace-droid> If it works you don'tneed to install drivers
<Progers__> in the additional drivers
<Progers__> ok i will update the system now:D
<Peace-droid> Mm for the moment i will not if iwere you
<Progers__> you mean dot to update?
<Progers__> not to update
<Progers__> update the system or not?)
<Peace-droid> First rule if it works do not touch it
<Progers__> A-a
<Progers__> hm
<Peace-droid> Amen
 * Peace-droid cooking with tablet
<Progers__> but there is security updates i think no?
<Peace-droid> Need to eat now bb
<Progers__> Ok :D
<tion_> lol
<tion_> Progers, :D
<Progers__> :D
<tion_> you tired him :)
<tion_> hes giving up ;D
<Progers__> :D
<tion_> idiot
<Progers__> who?
<tion_> u
<Progers__> why?
<tion_> cuz :D
<Progers__> :D
<Progers__> tion: go and sleep
<tion_> lol
<tion_> go get it were the sun dont shine
<tsimpson> !guidelines | tion_ you should read this
<ubottu> tion_ you should read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tion_> Disk /dev/sda - 80 GB / 74 GiB - CHS 9730 255 63
<tion_>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<tion_> >* HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1  3647 254 63   58605057
<tion_>  P HPFS - NTFS           3648   1  1  3707  74 63     952497
<tion_>  P HPFS - NTFS           6976  19 20  8327 134 63   21711104 [backup]
<FloodBotK1> tion_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tion_>  [  Quit  ]  [Deeper Search] >[ Write  ]
<tion_>                        Write partition structure to disk
<tion_> should i do this?
<tion_> will windows boot afterwards?
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_, this is a Kubuntu chan, not for MS Windows.
<tion_> what mswindows?
<tion_> im trying to fix the drive FCOL
<Peace-droid> The second time you say idiot in the channnel tion_
<Torch> tion_: if you have to ask, no, don't "do this"... no one should mucj around in *fdisk / parted / whatever who does not exactly know what he's doing
<tion_> so what you are saying is you dont know
<tion_> i cant leave it as it is
<Peace-droid> !admin
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_, you have a MS Windows problem. This is a Kubuntu chan.
<tion_> what windows problem?
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_, what is your problem you try to fix?
<tion_> several
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_, what problem you try to fix in this chan?
<tion_> how do i enable compiz?
<tion_> i cant get more that 640x resolution in X?
<tion_> after installing nvidia driver
<tion_> can you help with that?
<tion_> for 1
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_ " [  Quit  ]  [Deeper Search] >[ Write  ]    Write partition structure to disk" This is about compiz?
<tion_> no thats was about MSwindows
<tion_> so you said
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_, you ask about a MS Windows problem in a Linux chan?
<tion_> are you here to start some kind of run around the ring argument with me?
<Graf_Westerholt> tion_ you do not get it that you are in the wrong chan.
<tion_> i guess you are right
<tion_> this must be the help stalling chan
<tsimpson> tion_: if you are unhappy with the responses in this channel, there are other channels and support avenues
<Peace-droid> Tsimson are you ops?
<tsimpson> yes
<tion_> were can i get support on testdisk?
<Peace-droid> Well he said idiots a lots of times
<tsimpson> !alis | tion_
<ubottu> tion_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tion_> Peace-droid, you already said it twice.
<KJ_agent007> hi fabian
<KJ_agent007> hi pivert
<KJ_agent007> any one here know irc commands?
<Tm_T> KJ_agent007: what exactly you're looking for?
<KJ_agent007> just basics, I guess
<KJ_agent007> you can find it on google, I'd expect
<Tm_T> well, /join #channelname to join to channel, /part #channelname to leave channel
<Tm_T> /nick newnick to change nick
<KJ_agent007> the hubby showed me how to use this after yahoo shut down its chat rooms
<Tm_T> those are the basics
<KJ_agent007> ok, this is a gui for irc running on kubuntu 12.10
<KJ_agent007> it's called quassel
<KJ_agent007> all irc commands will work on it too?
<Tm_T> those atleast
<KJ_agent007> alrighty
<Tm_T> and most of the others too
<KJ_agent007> oh cool
<KJ_agent007> you can get channel listings by right clicking on the server
<KJ_agent007> can you get viruses on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !virus | KJ_agent007
<ubottu> KJ_agent007: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KJ_agent007> alrighty, that's what my hubby said.
<KJ_agent007> why can't you get viruses on linux?
<KJ_agent007> is it because of the way the file system works?
<Tm_T> KJ_agent007: how the operating system works
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I got this error while I was apt-get update 'ing, I can't instal the updates I think becaause of this. http://paste.kde.org/657398/ any recommendations on how to fix this ?
<shadeslayer> KJ_agent007: long story short, in order to do anything that affects the system in any way you need to enter your administrative password
<shadeslayer> for eg. installing packages and what not
<KJ_agent007> makes sense
<KJ_agent007> not many viri are able to do that
<KJ_agent007> what about worms?
<KJ_agent007> like stuxnet?
<shadeslayer> KJ_agent007: well .. if you run a script with elevated priviliges only then will it have access to your system
<shadeslayer> same thing
<KJ_agent007> can those bypass firewalls?
<shadeslayer> Linux is structured very differently
<KJ_agent007> cool
<KJ_agent007> is a firewall realln needed on a linux system?
<shadeslayer> you have a firewall installed by default
<shadeslayer> it's called ufw
<KJ_agent007> yup
<KJ_agent007> it loads up on startup
<jjeronimo> pff I wrecked my audio config
<jjeronimo> what is the easyest way to get the config file to the original state?
<jjeronimo> /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<jjeronimo> forgot to make a backup :4
<jjeronimo> :$
<Peace-> jjeronimo: mm i guess reconfigure the package
<Peace-> i think i am not sure btw
<Peace-> jjeronimo: it's on pulseaudio package
<jjeronimo> Peace-, k, thx I'll look into that
<jjeronimo> nope dident help
<Peace-> jjeronimo: i guess you should reinstall pulseaudio
<jjeronimo> k
 * jjeronimo is afk
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<corrado> .list
<corrado> how can i download the file=
<BluesKaj> !list | corrado
<ubottu> corrado: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<corrado> it has not use....
<BluesKaj> !it | corrado
<ubottu> corrado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Aknot> I donwloaded the caledonia colours thing. Where do i have to put it?
<cahyadi> Aknot: you can use import scheme from systemsettings ->colors
<Aknot> which file do i have to import? it wouldnt let me choose the whole folder
<cahyadi> Aknot: the file should look like this caledonia.colors
<Aknot> and what about theme files, i cant import them
<cahyadi> for theme file you can go to workspace appearance > desktop theme
<Aknot> yes i downloaded workspace theme but i cant import it, there is no button for it, which folder do i have to put it in?
<cahyadi> you can copied the folder after you untar it to /home/"username"/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<cahyadi> or maybe .kde4
<shadeslayer> nope, .kde
<shadeslayer> and yes, it goes into ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<cahyadi> yup
<Aknot> I downloaded kfaenza brown folders but it wont show in the list, if i dl only kfaenza it will
<aswin> adsflkm
<marsje> I have an application that needs me to draw a rectangle by holding down my mouse button. But when I do, I initiate a drag window operation. How can I turn off this feature? If I want to drag a window, I just want to do it by dragging the title bar.
<Aknot> Whats a black desktop theme with no transluceny
<apachelogger> marsje: systemsettings -> appearance -> style -> configure -> drag mode
<apachelogger> also you may want to notify the author of the application
<apachelogger> this feature of oxygen can be deactivated by application authors
<marsje> apachelogger: I guess this happens when using a gtk app in kde?
<marsje> apachelogger: I don't have that setting that you refer to. I have Application Appearance and Workspace Appearance
<marsje> apachelogger: I have Application Appearance -> Style, but no configure or drag mode
<apachelogger> marsje: if I am not mistaken it should not happen with gtk
<marsje> apachelogger: I'm on kubuntu 12.10, KDE 4.9.4
<apachelogger> though I may be wrong
<marsje> apachelogger: it does :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that is unfortunate I suppose :P
<apachelogger> marsje: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/27/plasma-desktopYd1643.png
<marsje> yeah, makes it unusable... the application is recordMyDesktop
<simion314> hi all, did the last updates contained a new version of fglrx(the one that drops support for some older cards)? I am having some issues after i made the updates
<marsje> apachelogger: I guess it depends on the widget style... behind that is a configure button, but it is grayed out. I don't have Oxygen in that list.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> not having oxygen in that list seems, erm, wrong
<apachelogger> marsje: is your gtk+ style oxygen?
<marsje> apachelogger: looks like it
<apachelogger> you'll probably need to change that, short of not having oxygen as a kde style listed (which is really weird, like really)
<marsje> apachelogger: I originally installed ubuntu, than xubuntu, now kubuntu, so maybe it gets mixed up
<apachelogger> entirely possible
<apachelogger> not exactly something that receives a lot of QA ;)
<marsje> ok, I change the GTK theme and it seems to solve the problem
<marsje> don't quite understand how it all works together, but anyway, problem solved (or worked around it)
<marsje> thanks
<Aknot> Im using dark colors, and some programs have black text on dark background so i cant see it, what can i do?
<Aknot> If i set time and date settings to "set time and date automatically" it gives this error every time: Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6,
<Aknot> and it crashes
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<shadeslayer> Aknot: long standing issue
<sbivol_> shadeslayer: I remember that issue since forever. what's the cause?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we should remove that or something
<mandoguit> fwiw just try setting it here in my upgraded 12.04 -> 12.10 without any problems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does that stuff even work
<shadeslayer> I mean
<shadeslayer> is that something we add?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> upstream thing
<shadeslayer> oic, so fix it upstream?
<apachelogger> and I do not remember how it is supposed to work exactly
<shadeslayer> seems kind of useful
<apachelogger> the code is a mess
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> that kcm is around since kde2
<shadeslayer> like pgst ? :P
<apachelogger> and has no dedicated maintainer
<apachelogger> and that is exactly what the code looks like
<apachelogger> anywho
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> to us the feature make next to no sense as we always timesync when a network connection is established
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I didn't know it setup NTP
<shadeslayer> though I always suspected it did
<apachelogger> so to have any value from continous syncing you'd have to have a broken hardware clock or houndreds of days of uptime
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: let's remove after 4.10 final release?
<apachelogger> or rewrite the KCM
<apachelogger> also the option is bogus anyway
<shadeslayer> blergh
<sbivol_> shadeslayer: doesn't work at all in 4.10, so no one would notice it's missing if you remove it from 4.10.
<apachelogger> what it really does is update time when you apply the changes
<shadeslayer> sbivol_: *nod*
<shadeslayer> sbivol_: and not needed as apachelogger mentioned
<apachelogger> though it suggests it will continue to do so
<shadeslayer> since it autosync's time
<apachelogger> so that is really a one-time sync button and nothing more
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Progers> Any one know why qt creator is not starting the programm at the terminal he saying this http://paste.kde.org/657626/
<Progers> in the kubuntu 12.10
<mandoguit> Progers: seems to be a common buglet    a couple of recent solutions at   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14010521/cannot-connect-creator-comm-socket-tmp-qt-temp-jh2103-stub-socket-no-such-file
<Progers> then i must install xterm
<Progers> mandoguit: Thanks for help
<mandoguit> Progers:  yw.  :)
<Progers> Who know how to open all txt,cpp,h files by kate?
<Aknot> Im trying to install drivers through jockey but it gives error every time
<mandoguit> Progers:   one way is to right click on the filename (ie   filename.txt) and then select Open With.    If you are presented with more than one option you can remove the association of any applications you don't want opening certain files by again right clicking on the application name and selecting "Remove Association"
<Progers> Thanks again:D
<mandoguit> Aknot:  probably a good idea to post the exact error messages here or via a paste site.   personally I am not really up on all the ins and outs of driver installations but someone might be able to help you with a little more detail on what is taking place
<mandoguit> Progers:  :)
<Progers> mandoguit: What is the best video player on Kubuntu?
<andres_67> sera
<andres_67> list
<mandoguit> Progers:   the one that suits a persons particular needs.  ;-)    personally I lean towards using vlc a lot
<Iridian> sometimes when I'm moving my mouse in a fullscreen application, the tiled-window-selector thing activates, this drives me insane
<Iridian> what feature is this and how do I disable it?
<Progers> mandoguit: I will install VLC then)
<Iridian> goddamnit this is painful
<Iridian> with tiled-window-selector I mean the feature where all my currently active applications in my workspace are tiled next to each other on the screen, and I can select one of them with my mouse to focus on that
<Iridian> what's this feature called?
<Iridian> okay, found the feature, it's called "Present Windows"
<sbivol_> Iridian: It's Present Windows
<sbivol_> oh, you found it :)
<Iridian> thanks. And I was able to disable it in System Settings -> Desktop Effects. Nice. Now I can work again. I suspect my laptop kbd is a bit faulty, and transmits special key signals which plasma interprets as a command to bring up that thing
<Iridian> but cba to dig deeper, just want to code.
<dougl> in kmail how do you send an e-mail saved as draft?
<DarthFrog> dougl: Open it for editing again.
<dougl> DarthFrog, ok
<dougl> thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<sbivol_> dougl: select the message with the mouse and press T on the keyboard. Does the same as DarthFrog said.
<dougl> sbivol, thanks
<getron> Hi everyone
<Progers> Hi
<Aknot> i changed color to obsidian coast, but it didnt change dolphins text colour, so i cant see any text in dolphin unless i paint it with mouse
<Kako_> Hi! i'm in need of help because i tried to install kubuntu on my imac g5, i don't have ethernet connection and my b43 thingy won't let the rest of linux start unless it's blacklisted
<Kako_> i've tried scanning the web but i can't
<Kako_> find anything
<mandoguit> Kako_:   http://clusterbleep.net/blog/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-splash-screen-lockup-with-livecd/     also has the instructions on what to do after the install is finished
<Kako_> thanks mandoguit, I didn't find that before, hope it helps i'll get back to you with results
<Kako_> ok i forgot to mention i don't have access to grub, at least not that i'm aware of, i can only seem to access yaboot
<Kako_> also i don't have a wired connectoin
<Kako_> connection*
<cire> was there a change with package smbfs? I cannot find it. Was it replaced by sth new?
<Kako_> how would i check if there was a change to smbfs?
<Kako_> ok so i have the b43 legacy and the b43 drivers installed
<Kako_> they just seem to crash the system on boot
<mandoguit> Kako_:    after turning on the computer (or rebooting) at the initial splash screen hold down the shift key to access the grub bootup menu.   once you are there follow the directions on the web page I sent you  ( press the "e" key and then add the blacklist b43 statement; see web page for actual syntax)
<Kako_> but blacklisting disables it so it's not going to help me much is it?
<mandoguit> Kako_:    my last comment was in response to your previous enquiry re the grub bootup menu
<Kako_> mandoguit: the computer keeps booting into yaboot
<mandoguit> no idea what yaboot is
<Kako_> yaboot appears to be the powerpc version of grub
<yofel> Kako_: re samba: you're looking for cifs-utils
<Kako_> yofel: where would cifs-utils be located
<yofel> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.5-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 68 kB, installed size 194 kB
<mandoguit> Kako_:   samba has nothing to do with your boot/b43 problems.   I think you got crossed with someone else's enquiry
<Kako_> ok
<yofel> ah right, sorry
<yofel> cire: ^
<Kako_> i am able to blacklist with yaboot, but that just means no internet
<Kako_> the computer i'm on can download stuff and i can transfer stuff
<Kako_> but i don't know how to get the wireless working
<mandoguit> Kako_:  sorry but the wife has just informed me that she is ready to go shopping..... will be back later but hopefully someone will be able to help you with your problem
<Kako_> ok thanks
<Kako_> ok so for anyone that hasn't seen my message: I'm on a powerpc g5 imac with a b43 wireless issue, and no ethernet connection, i can download from the computer i'm currently on and transfer stuff
<Kako_> and i've tried to install the wireless drivers but they just seem to crash the system
<Kako_> does anyone know of b43 legacy powerpc drivers for kubuntu 12.04
<Kako_> or will i need to downgrade
<Aknot> Does kubuntu use pulseaudio and which version?
<lordievader> Aknot: Kubuntu uses Pulseaudio, yes.
<lordievader> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 883 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Aknot> lordievader how can i upgrade it to 3.0 i have issue with vlc with 2.0
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, Long time no see.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, BluesKaj
<lordievader> Aknot: I'm not sure about that, perhaps you can find a Pulseaudio ppa. What kind of issues do you have with VLC?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, Darkwing.
<Aknot> lordievader if i pause or rewind or anything the sound starts lagging behind video
<LINKSWORD2> Guys, is there a way to hide a window, but keep it open in the background?
<lordievader> Aknot: Isn't that a problem with VLC, instead of PA?
<lordievader> LINKSWORD2: Minimize the window?
<Aknot> lordievader they said its known bug with pa 2.0 and said to install 3.0
<LINKSWORD2> It is minimized. I want it to be more hidden. lol
<Aknot> linksword2 minimize to system tray?
<LINKSWORD2> OK, let me put it this way. I'm using a program to tether with my phone for internet access. That program requires me to run it through the terminal.
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, Aknot. Any ideas how?
<LINKSWORD2> I need to keep the terminal running, but I want it out of the way.
<Aknot> check terminal settings, they sometimes have option to "minimize to system tray" if closed
<lordievader> Aknot: Hmm, I see, well there is this ppa from the audio dev team, however the newest version of PA is still 2.1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<Aknot> i installed vlc backend for phonon lets try it
<LINKSWORD2> Can't find it.
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: run the application in screen or tmux, disconnect from the session and close the terminal
<yofel> the shell will stay running
<LINKSWORD2> .... Uh. What? lol
<yofel> you can later open a new terminal an reconnect to it
<LINKSWORD2> It's been about a year and a half since I've had the opportunity to run Kubuntu. I've probably forgotten everything I know.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Apart from using Quassel to get help. :P
<yofel> heh
<Aknot> trying vlc backend didnt help
<Aknot> fuck its getting annoying
<LINKSWORD2> When all else fails, shout Quassel. lol
<yofel> install screen, open konsole and run 'screen'. In there run the application you need. Close konsole
<yofel> the shell will stay open
<yofel> just don't close konsole with ctrl+d
<LINKSWORD2> sudo apt-get install screen  (correct???)
<yofel> if you need to terminate the application open konsole again, run 'screen -r' to get the running shell again
<yofel> yep
<LINKSWORD2> "unable to lock the download directory"
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: another way would be to use a drop-down terminal like yakuake - F12 will show/hide it
<IdleOne> I prefer guake
<IdleOne> Aknot: no cursing please, makes the channel logs ugly :(
<Aknot> ok
<yofel> I last tried that like 3 years ago... didn't manage to get it to not use the full screen width
<LINKSWORD2> That was interesting.
<yofel> what happened? ^^
<LINKSWORD2> Internet through phone. It dropped on me.
<Tm_T> Aknot: please watch the language
<yofel> ah, I feel with you...
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: I initially tried to install Oneric, but the CD I had it written on isn't working properly. I'm using Maverick right now, and unfortunately, have to upgrade fully to the next major distro version.
<yofel> any reason you didn't go with precise?
<LINKSWORD2> I forget which version that is?
<yofel> 12.04, maverick is 10.10
<LINKSWORD2> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<LINKSWORD2> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<LINKSWORD2> Ah.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't have Precise available to me, although that's what I will be upgrading to, once the download finishes.
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> in any case, welcome back :)
<LINKSWORD2> Well, thank you.
<LINKSWORD2> What came before Maverick?
<LINKSWORD2> .... I feel so absent, not remembering some of this stuff.
<yofel> lucid
<LINKSWORD2> Aha, yes.
<LINKSWORD2> Would you recommend upgrading from Maverick to Oneric, then to Precise, or can I jump-upgrade from Maverick to Precise?
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: Would you recommend upgrading from Maverick to Oneric, then to Precise, or can I jump-upgrade from Maverick to Precise?
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, you cannot jump-upgrade from Maverick to Precise, 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04  or 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: It seems to be working.
<OerHeks> I don' think so.
<DarthFrog> LINKSWORD2:  How are you doing the upgrade?
<LINKSWORD2> Once I got my internet connection available, I received a system notification that there was an upgrade available.
<Aknot> I logged back and a message came to the screen. It said some pulseaudio output thing is not useful and if i wanted to disable it or something, i chose yes and now when i open movie with vlc this comes: Audio output failed:
<Aknot> The audio device "pulse" could not be used:
<Aknot> Connection refused.
<Aknot> and i dont have sound
<DarthFrog> LINKSWORD2:  You're probably upgrading to Natty.
<LINKSWORD2> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. It says version 12.04
<DarthFrog> Good luck. :-)
<LINKSWORD2> Right? lol
<yofel> I'm not exactly sure what it'll do here, maverick and natty have reached EOL, so it might very well just upgrade to precise
<yofel> (which isn't really supported, but oh well...)
<LINKSWORD2> Why is Precise not really supported?
<Aknot> anyone??? i think it deleted pulseaudio output
<Aknot> and now its using hd audio and the kmix is completely different with different volume controls for everything
<KimLaroux> leaving before I had time to reply
<KimLaroux> way to go, champ
<LINKSWORD2> KimLaroux: Who are/were you talking to?
<KimLaroux> Aknot
<Aknot> kimlaroux
<KimLaroux> Aknot: what's the problem? pulseaudio is a piece of trash, so getting rid of it is the best thing you can do
<Aknot> i dont have sound in vlc
<Aknot> so how can i reset all the pulseaudio etc things
<KimLaroux> Aknot: you have to configure VLC to send audio to the right device
<Aknot> how
<Aknot> i tried alsa dummy etc nothing works
<Aknot> Audio output failed:
<Aknot> The audio device "pulse" could not be used:
<Aknot> Connection refused.
<Aknot> it gives this when i start movie
<KimLaroux> in "output module", just use Default
<Aknot> and on the toolbar the audio device is grey and cant click it
<Aknot> chose default still doesnt work
<Aknot> i mean what kind of idiot designed the "hey you are not using this pulseaudio thing would you like to delete it"
<Aknot> when in fact i do need it
<LINKSWORD2> Aknot, whatever you do, don't choose dummy output...
<LINKSWORD2> I tried that, and it stopped working entirely. After that, I found out various important files were missing and chose to re-install.
<Aknot> why would it pop up right after login, it doesnt make any sense, like some microsoft employee trying to sabotage linux
<KimLaroux> then show All settings, go under Audio, Output Module, ALSA, and change the output device to default
<LINKSWORD2> ROFL
<Aknot> kimlaroux u mean in vlc? i tried every one of those they dont work
<KimLaroux> Seem like you deleted more than just pulseaudio then
<Aknot> wonderful
<Aknot> Message to whoever designed that popup: Kill yourself
<KimLaroux> That should help you fix your problem
<Aknot> it would give me pleasure
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: bad wording: directly upgrading from maverick to precise isn't really supported
<yofel> or rather untested
<Aknot> So how do i reinstall pulseaudio
<LINKSWORD2> I see. Well, I guess we will see.
<KimLaroux> Aknot: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Aknot> kimlaroux it says i already have newest version
<KimLaroux> then you didn't delete pulse
<KimLaroux> is the problem from last boot, or did it persist after a reboot?
<Aknot> i havent rebooted yet, only relogged
<KimLaroux> try rebooting, the decives may reapear
<KimLaroux> next time, just ignore the message.
<KimLaroux> you can tell it never to ask again
<Aknot> Ok i got it working now but i have to use vlc backend instead of gstreamer
<Guest42600> my cat keep putting in zoom mode how do i get out
<Guest42600> i forget
<Guest42600> its meta something
#kubuntu 2014-01-20
<BootLoic> to com um poblema no audio quando rodo o skype alguma soluçao?
<Poisoned_Dragon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * OldGuyAFK is away: Gone away for now
<Unit193> !away | OldGuyAFK
<ubottu> OldGuyAFK: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<tamran> howdy everyone
<tamran> is there a straightforward way to change system sounds?
<tamran> I'm now in system notification configuration and there seems to be hundreds of sub-categories
<tamran> in KDE of course
<valorie> hundreds?
<tamran> valorie: might as well be :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> i have mine turned off, and that seemed simple enough....
<tamran> is there a (current) tutorial on changing basic system sounds?
<tamran> I must say, I was surprised that KDE didn't have this straight
<valorie> so, are you talking about systemsettings?
<tamran> my lady friend wants to fiddle with them ...
<tamran> yeah
<tamran> System Setting -> Application and System Notifications
<tamran> in there, it seems to have a bunch of subcategories for notifications
<valorie> 4
<valorie> and the last one is just yes/no
<tamran> under Manage Notifications
<valorie> there has to be a balance between configurability and simplicity, yes?
<tamran> two tabs: Applications and Player Settings
<tamran> do you know if this is the right place to change sounds?
<valorie> yes, it is
<valorie> but I mean, most people will never change any of it
<tamran> I want to change the start up sound with one I downloaded
<valorie> other than adjust the volume, maybe
<tamran> I wish I was most people
<tamran> actually, most people don't use linux
<valorie> ok, and there is a place to do that
<valorie> player settings > use an external player (I think)
<valorie> not sure, since I've never used that
<tamran> Oh wait ... I think I found what I need
<tamran> there is a "KDE Workspace" event source sub-category
<tamran> thanks for your help valorie
<valorie> heh
<valorie> not sure I did, but if you found what you need, it's all good
<tamran> I wonder if anyone has made a sound theme manager for KDE?
<valorie> that I don't know
<lordievader> Good morning.
<RedDeath> .
<rcw2> are kubuntu iso downloads updated regularly?  would a 13.10 iso be much different in june that its january counterpart
<tsimpson> rcw2: the ISOs are not updated once released
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ezra-s> hello
<BluesKaj> hi ezra-s
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i'm trying to migrate this driver to current ubuntu releases.. https://sourceforge.net/projects/pinnaclembusb/
<noaXess> i'm ready to compile a make the driver.. i also have the o fiels and the binaries needed.. now, in the driver there is no installation path, where to place the files..
<noaXess> so question.. where to place files.. and how to use it, if device will be plugged in?
<noaXess> do i need create a UDEV fule?
<arthurb> I've been in pulseaudio hell for a long time, despite a relatively simple configuration (5.1 s/pdif, would like passthrough for movies). At this point my sound on kde works without going through pulseaudio, but I have no mixer (only one at a time). I'm running raring. If someone can help me fix my pulseaudio configuration without having to reinstall my entire system, would be happy to tip 0.05 btc
<lordievader> arthurb: You know that Raring is going to be EOL by the end of this month?
<arthurb> I did not know that
<arthurb> haven't been following updates
<lordievader> arthurb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<lordievader> arthurb: Also if you are still using alsa, there is the alsamixer.
<arthurb> alsamixer tries to call the pulse library, it's a clusterfuck
<lordievader> arthurb: It should only call alsa stuff, for as far as I know... Haven't had a setup without PA yet...
 * arthurb is updating to saucy
<lordievader> arthurb: What was the problem with PA actually that you've disabled it?
<arthurb> well, my sound is iffy now. If vlc is running but paused, no other app will get sound... skype notifications will interrupt music in other apps and the music won't restart unless the app is killed and restarted, flash audio works sometimes in firefox but never in chrome, etc, etc
<rcw2> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lordievader> arthurb: That is because you are not using PA. That is the main reason PA exists. When a program uses alsa, alsa will take your soundcard hostage. Thus no other program can use the soundcard.
<rcw2> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rcw2> !x-chat
<lordievader> !info xchat| rcw2
<ubottu> 'rcw2' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<lordievader> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 343 kB, installed size 891 kB
<lordievader> !info xchat saucy| rcw2
<ubottu> 'saucy|' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<ik_> hi my friends
<lordievader> !info xchat saucy | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 343 kB, installed size 891 kB
<lordievader> Ah there we go...
<lordievader> Hey ik_
<rcw2> and to install (best practice)?
<ik_> how are you
<arthurb> lordievader: sure, but PA doesn't work, that's the whole point, how do I make it work?
<lordievader> rcw2: Xchat? Run in a terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<LucidGuy> Loving Kubuntu/KDE .. on 12.04
<ik_> I don't know exactly, ask to moderator
<lordievader> ik_: Doing good, how about you?
<ik_> well, my friend
<lordievader> arthurb: Doesn't work, care to eleborate?
<arthurb> sure, if I run pavucontrol is goes:  "Fatal Error:Unable to connect to PulseAudio:OK"
<ik_> for some computers is best delete pulseaudio
<arthurb> well I tried that and I'm not so happy with the result
<lordievader> ik_: That is not recommended...
<lordievader> arthurb: Was that on a fresh install?
<arthurb> there was a tiny period in my life, between artsd hell and pulseaudio hell where I had good working sound in kde
<arthurb> lordievader: no
<ik_> i.e. in Acer Aspire One is best whithout pulseaudio
<lordievader> arthurb: PA should work on a fresh install.
<arthurb> those were the days
<arthurb> lordievader: perhaps but I don't have one, and no, not necessarily if you have s/pdif audio to deal with
<ik_> I'm between experts ... but I'm dummy
<lordievader> arthurb: You could try and see if your s/pdif connection works ootb in an live-cd/usb of Saucy.
<rcw2> k
<arthurb> lordievader: I like that, that's a pretty good idea
<rcw2> lordievader: and for future reference, are there commands here for installation instructions for many different programs, or no
<lordievader> rcw2: For installing packages from the Ubuntu repo you can use the apt suite of commands ("apt-get" is one of them). For installing .deb files you can use "dpkg". Allways be sure to read the man pages if you don't know what a command does, ex: man dpkg
<rcw2> lordievader: im aware of apt-get and dpkg methods.  it would be nice if there were precise instructions for each common tool, for instance, i type !skype and get a link to precise instructions.
<lordievader> rcw2: Most software is in the repo, so apt-get should suffice. Skype is(/was?) an exception, since it is closed-source.
<Guest96811> hi
<gino_> ciaooo
<gino_> autocad 2000
<Guest91104> hola
<Guest91104> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<keithzg> Arghh still getting the damn complaints from Dolphin about keys for SFTP connections where I've previously SSH'd into the boxes.
<keithzg> Is libssh 0.6.0 in saucy+1 yet? (I forget the upcoming version name). I'm almost tempted to switch just to avoid having to blow up my known_hosts file all the time :P
<keithzg> Ah, Trusty. And no, it's still on libssh 0.5.4-1, boo! http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/libssh
<keithzg> Oho, I see the indomitable Riddell already reported it! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libssh/+bug/1268652
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1268652 in libssh (Ubuntu) "Please update libssh to 0.6.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> !info libssh
<ubottu> Package libssh does not exist in saucy
<lordievader> !info libssh-4
<ubottu> libssh-4 (source: libssh): tiny C SSH library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (saucy), package size 120 kB, installed size 330 kB
 * Riddell is indomitable!
<LucidGuy> odd scenario, nvidia-settings and display settings within kubuntu look fine, yet the screen looks horrible .. can barely read the text.
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Could you post a screen shot?
<lordievader> !paste | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LucidGuy> Will do, first thing tomorrow.  Being pulled away from my desk.  Thanks
<harry1923> test
<goosie2020> Hello Folks!
<goosie2020> I've got a question for you KDE experts...
<goosie2020> I've been messing around with installing different linux distro's to a USB drive with Universal USB Installer (tried unetbootin and didn't like it)
<goosie2020> I prefer Kubuntu but I had some issues getting it to work right with the persistence
<goosie2020> So...I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS which works with the persistence. Now, I'm trying to change the look of this stupid Unity back to something more like KDE or at least the old look and feel of ubuntu
<goosie2020> Seeing as though it is a USB drive and there is limited memory I didn't want to install the full kubuntu-desktop package so I figured I would try the kde-plasma-desktop package.
<goosie2020> From what I understand it only installs the bare minimum that is required to run KDE
<goosie2020> I installed it with apt-get through the Terminal and choose kdm as the X Window Manager and now I'm stuck and nothing has changed
#kubuntu 2014-01-21
<ahmadfaris> Sobahul khair
<ahmadfaris> Good morning
<lanuel> hi
<Poisoned_Dragon> !hi
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, how did that exclamation point get over there?
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm missing something obvious here.  I'm trying to move a Kubuntu 10.04 installation from sda1 to sda8 (I want to free up a primary partition).  I've rsync'd sda1 to sda8, edited the fstab to have the proper UUID for sda8 as the root partition.  I've run update-grub on sda1 and it sees the new Lucid installation on sda8.  So I reboot and select the new Lucid installtion from the grub menu.  But it boots into sda1 as root!
<DarthFrog> Even if I boot from a Lucid install CD and chroot into a mounted sda8 (with bind mounts of proc, sys & dev), do a grub-install and update-grub in the chroot'ed environment - next reboot, root is /dev/sda1.  I *can't* get it to boot into a sda8 root!  What am I missing??
<DarthFrog> OK, never mind.  Got it working. :-)
<safridzal> hi, I have question. I can use my phone-laptop bluetooth to connect to internet on my old KDE (linuxmint 15 KDE), but after I reinstall using Kubuntu 12.10 (upgraded to KDE 4.11 using ppa) I cannot do that again, is there a fix to my problem?
<safridzal> pairing bluetooth not trigger network service, just file transfer service..
<pnunn> I'm having the same issues with 13.10 safridzal: seems the bluetooth pairing has been "removed" for some unknown reason. Have asked a few places, but not getting anything from it.
<safridzal> duh
<safridzal> sad thing to know
<safridzal> i've tried to install any bluetooth related package.. but still no fix
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you check your startup list to see if the service is starting?
<safridzal> i do miss bluetooth inet.. sob... not having smartphone leave me with only 2 choice: cable and bluetooth.. no wifi
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: the only bluetooth related is bluetooth and bluetooth filetransfer
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<pnunn> I'm finding the wifi tethering to be pretty hit and miss too safridzal: it connects OK, but drops out after about 15 minuets, so its cable to the phone for me now sadly (I think its a phone issue rather than Kubuntu I hasten to add).
<safridzal> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/21/skinsut.jpeg
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: that my screenshot
<Poisoned_Dragon> is BT handled by NM?
<Poisoned_Dragon> or it's own gui?
<safridzal> pnunn: it should be phone issue, I can connect just fine (and stable) using my friend's
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: its configured on NM on my old KDE
<safridzal> my phone detected as modem (on NM)
<Poisoned_Dragon> safridzal, what kind of modem?
<safridzal> forget, gsm modem or BT modem, cant remember
<safridzal> but it shows on nm aplet
<safridzal> it only shown when i activate my laptop BT
<safridzal> even if no paired device around
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: did you thing its the new nm problem?
<safridzal> *think
<Poisoned_Dragon> to rule that out, you would have to test in LM16
<pnunn> It absolutely is safridzal: no question about that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> does LM use the same NM?
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: already done, the same with kubuntu
<safridzal> i installed 3 days ago on next partition
<Poisoned_Dragon> safridzal, is bluez installed?
<safridzal> yep
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: is there a command to show us if the foo package is installed or not? (its not nice to have to open muon just to do that)
<Poisoned_Dragon> in terminal, apt-cache policy package-name
<safridzal> bluez:
<safridzal>   Installed: 4.101-0ubuntu8b1
<Poisoned_Dragon> how about apt-cache policy bluetooth
<safridzal> bluetooth:
<safridzal>   Installed: (none)
<safridzal> shoud i install?
<safridzal> wait
<Poisoned_Dragon> what could it hurt?
<Poisoned_Dragon> it depends on bluez being installed anyway
<Poisoned_Dragon> it has all the stack plugins
<safridzal> installed,
<safridzal> btw, i've done that (but i think its on my LM partition)... should I reboot?
<Poisoned_Dragon> unless you know how to restart services, yes.
<safridzal> kay
<safridzal> brb
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: still no BT network
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<safridzal> i've re-pair the device to make sure
<safridzal> well, its what we called regression
<safridzal> upgrading make worse
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, I know the feeling.
<safridzal> is it ever happened  to you before?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using an intel 82855 chipset, on a dell laptop, and can't use a kernel higher than 3.5.
<safridzal> its my 1st time tho..
<Poisoned_Dragon> System:    Host ROL-PD-D505 Kernel 3.2.0-58-generic-pae i686 (32 bit)
<Poisoned_Dragon>            Desktop KDE 4.12.1 Distro Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<safridzal> heh? you upgrade the OS version but not the kernel then?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I installed 14.04, then added the precise-security repo to get the latest 3.2 kernel.
<Poisoned_Dragon> slick, eh?
<safridzal> so why with the new kernel? if its installed why dont you just use it?
<safridzal> can't imagine better perform on old kernel instead a new one
<Poisoned_Dragon> after kernel 3.5, the laptop lid switch hangs the system.
<safridzal> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?84336-New-KDE-Plasma-NM-Sees-Its-First-Release
<Poisoned_Dragon> kernel 3.5 is not on an lts and ubuntu will end it's support for it, this year.
<Poisoned_Dragon> so, 3.2 it is.
<safridzal> "and your only chance is to add the bluetooth tethering profile with bluedevil. " can you explain that to me please? my english isnt really good. cant understand the whole meaning
<safridzal> Poisoned_Dragon: good thing that 3.2 is supported till '17 then eh
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup. :)
<safridzal> page 2 post number 2
<safridzal> he talk about using bluedevil to connect? but how?
<safridzal> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?84336-New-KDE-Plasma-NM-Sees-Its-First-Release&p=356771#post356771
<Poisoned_Dragon> there is an app installed called bluedevil
<safridzal> should i install it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> should already be there
<safridzal> bluedevil is already the newest version
<Poisoned_Dragon> check your apps menu under internet
<safridzal> there it is
<safridzal> but cannot opened
<pnunn> This could be the problem on 13.10... he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pnunn>  bluedevil : Depends: obex-data-server but it is not going to be installed
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's going to be an icon in your system tray
<safridzal> loading (with blink2 circle) but not opened, nothing on tray
<safridzal> just bluetooth tray
<Poisoned_Dragon> click on bluetooth tray
<safridzal> agh
<safridzal> need to reboot,, no adapted found
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<safridzal> i have to reactivate using windows
<safridzal> brb
<safridzal> got me another problem, my BT cannot detected, even rfkill unblock all
<safridzal> it shown on console, but not on tray
<safridzal> and I know, it work yesterday
<safridzal> but not now
<safridzal> weird eh?
<pnunn> I think Poisoned_dragon has left safridzal, but looks as though they were correct. bluedevil-wizard has an option to make a network connection.
<safridzal> pnunn: it works for you ?
<safridzal> great, now i just have to make this BT to stable-ly detected
<pnunn> Wouldn't go that far. It's crashed bluetooth on my phone, but that's not unusual. I think it will though, seems to be the same as I had previousli.
<safridzal> ok . great
<safridzal> I find that my BT often  not detected if using ubuntu based
<safridzal> rfkill shows that bt isnt blocked, but tray  cant find adapter... Never had this problem when use debian.
<pnunn> Just rebooting the phone... sigh.
<safridzal> another problem : after upgrade flashplugin installed, the sys notif keep bugging me with not finished install bla bla bla
<safridzal> but I know that the package is upgraded, the flash plughin (*.tar thing) is downloaded and installed, so whats the problem with the sys notif?
<safridzal> failure to download extra data file ( its the tar thing) and its been downloaded, success
<pnunn> Thats a known issue, do a search and you'll find that ane.
<pnunn> one*
<pnunn> So close... its trying to setup the network connection.. just not getting there.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> !list
<ubottu> nicola: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yossarianuk> what kde and kernel versions is 14.04 going to have ?
<yossarianuk> i ask as kde 4.11 is an LTS version....
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Currently Trusty has kernel version: 3.13.0-4-generic So I think it will stick with that. There is some discussion whether Trusty should be released with KDE 4.12 or KDE 4.13.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: For the discussion see the kubuntu-devel mailing list.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thank you
<yossarianuk> well if not kde 4.11 (which has longer support) then 4.13 would be better for 5 year support...
<lordievader> yossarianuk: That is the discussion, however the release date of 4.13 is a bit difficult.
<yossarianuk> couldn't you just delay the release of kubuntu 14.04 by a few weeks to catch any major bugg?
<yossarianuk> bugs?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: That is not for me to say, I'd say go to #kubuntu-devel or discuss it on the mailing-list.
<yossarianuk> cool - thanks
<yossarianuk> whats the best way of connecting kubuntu to a AD domain ?
<yossarianuk> i.e are there any GUI tools like OpenSuse's yast ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ubuntufreak> How can i modify the keyboard shortcut for KRunner in Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, alt+F2 ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning dougl
<Climax> Hey People :)
<Climax> Hi have a Problem with Kubunut Installation anyone time to help me?
<Climax> *Kubuntu
<Climax> I have installed the Bootloader on sda2 but my Standard Partition is sda1 so now I can't start Kubuntu
<Climax> what can I do?
<yossarianuk>  Standard Partition ?
<Climax> I have a Windows 7 System on sda1
<lordievader> Climax: The bootloader is usually installed to the mbr. Not to a partition.
<Climax> so that is the Partition that is booting
<Climax> but I can't see anything from Ubuntu ;)
<Climax> I thing I have make a mistake I have select sda2 for the Bootloader installation
<Climax> what can I do now
<Climax> ?
<lordievader> Climax: Run a live-cd/usb go to the terminal mount your partition where /boot/grub is located and run: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<mount-path>/boot /dev/sda (modify where necessary)
<Climax> Ok I will try that thank you :)
<Climax> Has Kubuntu 13.10 Grub or Grub2 ?
<yofel> latter
<Affondo> ??
<dougl> where do I find autologin for a user on 12.04 to disable it
<NotTheDroidYoure> test
<MangaKaDenza> say, is there a place where I can learn about how to use ubiquity?
<jluc_> ubiquity is about being in many places isnt ?
<lordievader> jluc_: I think he is talking about the installer on the live-cd, that one is also called ubiquity.
<yossarianuk> dougl: This is on kubuntu 13.10 - but should be similar
<lordievader> What do you mean exactly, MangaKaDenza. Do you want to help contribute?
<yossarianuk> dougl: go to system settings -> user manager
<dougl> thanks
<dougl> yossarianuk, thank you
<yossarianuk> dougl: np.
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader: use it for installing a non-ubuntu based OS, is it possible?
<MangaKaDenza> I mean I think it is...
<scottn_work> Anybody know if the KDE 4.12.1 fixes are going to be backported?
<scottn_work> (For Kubuntu 13.10)
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: No idea. For as far as I know it is made for Ubuntu.
<per__> Test
<dougl> pass
<amcrebelfan> I need help with install.
<linus> i 'm trying to follow thus tutorial  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ ,but when i come to step 3 i double click the file but i don't get the listed optiond but instead the file is opened in gedit as text file.what went wrong?
<valorie> linus, try running it from the command line instead
<valorie> cd /path/to/file
<valorie> then ./filename
<valorie> does that work for you?
<valorie> you could also try right-clicking rather than double-clicking
<linus> valorie, yes it doe ,thanx a lot
<valorie> I successfully installed and used that for awhile, a year or so ago
<valorie> best of luck!
<valorie> oh cool
<linus> right clicking woll only render the copy paste open ... lis
<linus> but the ./file works fine ,thanx
<valorie> cool
#kubuntu 2014-01-22
<Guest44741> sup
<Guest44741> hey
<Guest44741> welcome to my chanel
<footroot> Hi, Daskrech, I'm sorry, I was making a tea
<footroot> Daskrech, I'm new as well, this is my first time with Quassel
<Walzmyn> Why do some of my folders have a preview of waht's in side and some don't?
<valorie> Walzmyn: can you give an example ?
<Walzmyn> valorie: I've got 6 folders full of pictures. Two of them have little thumbs of a few of the pictures on them, four do not.
<AceKing> I am trying to move a video file from my Video folder, to a folder on my network. For some reason, I can't get 2 of the video files to move. I tried kdesudo dolphin, hoping it would move them, but no luck. I moved those particalar files to different hard drives, but it will not let me move them to the network drive. It's driving me nuts. Any ideas?
<AceKing> * Hoping it would move them using a root browser, is what I meant to say. I was able to move other videos over with no problem.
<cff> I have a problem with Firefox 26 stable on Kubuntu 13.10 x86_64 Whenever I move a folder/bookmark from one folder/part to another then I have to close the bookmark manager and start it again, because i can't select anothr folder on the left hand side sidebar and in the middle where I see Name =-> Location it doens't let me scroll...
<cff> Anyone else encountering it?
<cff> really annoying
<cff> fixed it by using the build from here http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-26.0.tar.bz2
<claycorn2> hello
<claycorn2> can i network 2 pcs ?
<claycorn2> hello?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<claycorn2> i would like to share files between 2 pcs
<lordievader> claycorn2: Over a network, or in a different way?
<claycorn2> yes a network like my wireless
<claycorn2> one pc has kubuntu and the other has kubuntu
<claycorn2> or windows
<claycorn2> any help would be nice
<claycorn2> :::::::::#
<shadeslayer> claycorn2: maybe use samba?
<shadeslayer> right click file > properties > sharing
<claycorn2> i got that
<claycorn2> how do i start samba?
<lordievader> claycorn2: You have options, if security isn't a concern I'd go with NFS. Else with Samba of SSHFS.
<shadeslayer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<claycorn2> claycorn2@claycorn2-Compaq-Presario-CQ50-Notebook-PC:~$ //servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<claycorn2> didnt work
<lordievader> claycorn2: Do you want to share a folder from your pc, or do you want to mount one? The first link in !samba only talked about mounting one.
<lordievader> claycorn2: You wnat this one if you are going to set up a smb share: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<claycorn2> share
<claycorn2> i have 3 hds with stuff i wanna see on this one
<claycorn2> would it be easy to share with kubuntu on the other pc?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Do you use ssh on those machines?
<claycorn2> ssh?
<lordievader> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lordievader> Relatively easy to setup if you already have an ssh server configured.
<claycorn2> any easy commands you could send me ?
<lordievader> claycorn2: But nevermind, lets go back to samba. Have you installed the "samba" package.
<claycorn2> hehe i have it
<claycorn2> samba
<claycorn2> the other pc has triple boot with ubuntu and k and windows
<claycorn2> i wanted windows on this pc
<claycorn2> but no such luck
<lordievader> claycorn2: Have you configured your shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<claycorn2> no
<lordievader> claycorn2: Ok, open the file with: kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lordievader> claycorn2: This is the format for adding shares: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796046/
<claycorn2> command correct?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Yes?
<claycorn2> aaa too much reading
<lordievader> claycorn2: ?
<claycorn2> lots of fails
<lordievader> claycorn2: What are you talking about exactly?
<claycorn2> Reading package lists... Done
<claycorn2> Building dependency tree
<claycorn2> Reading state information... Done
<claycorn2> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<claycorn2>   gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0 python-commandnotfound python-gdbm
<FloodBotK1> claycorn2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claycorn2> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<lordievader> claycorn2: Are you still installing the "samba" package?
<claycorn2> still lost
<lordievader> claycorn2: Your last messages got me confused. What are you doing currently, where you installing the "samba" package?
<claycorn2> its installed
<claycorn2> i have a ect/samba/smb.conf up now
<lordievader> claycorn2: Hmm okay, have you opened /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<claycorn2> yes
<lordievader> claycorn2: You should be greeted with a wall of text right?
<claycorn2> correct
<lordievader> claycorn2: Scroll down and add an entry like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796046/ (but then modified to your liking). After that save and close the file. (And let me know)
<claycorn2> my liking?
<lordievader> claycorn2: The paste details a share called "Music" with the path "/media/Music", modify it as you like.
<claycorn2> ok now what?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Open a terminal and run: sudo service smbd restart
<lordievader> claycorn2: Then pull up your secondary pc and navigate to the smb share.
<claycorn2> smbd: unrecognized service
<lordievader> claycorn2: That shouldn't be... you've installed the "samba" package right? Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy samba"?
<lordievader> !paste | claycorn2
<ubottu> claycorn2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<claycorn2> this is k to k correct?
<claycorn2> not windows to k
<claycorn2> im doing k to k
<claycorn2> not windows
<lordievader> claycorn2: Samba shares can be viewed on Windows, Linux and I think Mac.
<claycorn2> ok nothing on the samba status screen
<claycorn2> on the other pc
<lordievader> claycorn2: Could you give me the pastebin I asked for?
<claycorn2> smbd: unrecognized service
<claycorn2> samba:
<claycorn2>   Installed: (none)
<claycorn2>   Candidate: 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.1
<claycorn2>   Version table:
<claycorn2>      2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.1 0
<FloodBotK1> claycorn2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> 09:43 < lordievader> claycorn2: Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy samba"?
<claycorn2>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates/main i386 Packages
<lordievader> claycorn2: That is why is said pastebin...
<lordievader> !paste | claycorn2
<lordievader> claycorn2: But you havent installed it (even though I asked repeatedly and you've said yes).
<claycorn2> sorry
<claycorn2> ny bad
<claycorn2> my bad
<claycorn2> im still new with linux
<claycorn2> shall we start fresh?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Good idea.
<lordievader> claycorn2: Open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install samba
<claycorn2> ok net
<claycorn2> next
<lordievader> claycorn2: Open /etc/samba/smb.conf again (kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf) and verify that your share is still in there (at the bottom).
<claycorn2> ok you lost me there
<lordievader> claycorn2: In a terminal run: kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<claycorn2> claycorn2@claycorn2-Compaq-Presario-CQ50-Notebook-PC:~$ kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<claycorn2> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<claycorn2> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<claycorn2> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus
<lordievader> claycorn2: Can you use pastebin for pasting console output.
<lordievader> claycorn2: Also this is normal behaviour. You do get kate right, the text editor?
<claycorn2> i have that
<claycorn2> its with me
<lordievader> claycorn2: Verify that your share entry is still there at the bottom of the file.
<claycorn2> smb.config-kate
<claycorn2> in  the termnal?
<claycorn2> or kate ?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Kate should show the config file, you have edited a few moments ago. You had added an entry at the bottom right?
<lordievader> claycorn2: An entry formatted like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796046/
<claycorn2> added
<lordievader> claycorn2: I hope you didn't just copy/paste but modified it to your situation.
<claycorn2> how do i modify?
<claycorn2> i have 3 hard drives
<claycorn2> i guess i just should stick with the main one ?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Like I said, the paste I gave you details a share called "Music" with a path to "/media/Music" (and a valid user of "lordievader"). You should at least change those options, and you should probably read the other options and make a decision whether or not you should change them.
<claycorn2> im using claycorn in dolphin
<lordievader> claycorn2: ?
<claycorn2> i open dolphin
<claycorn2> there are the files on the other pc
<claycorn2> this is claycorn 2
<claycorn2> that one is claycorn
<claycorn2> should i add claycorn?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Again you are not listening... Have you configured your share properly?
<claycorn2> no
<lordievader> claycorn2: So where is the problem?
<claycorn2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796046/claycorn/music
<lordievader> claycorn2: That is not a valid paste.
<claycorn2> im sorry bout that
<claycorn2> i do wanna learn
<claycorn2> i have kate and konsolt up
<lordievader> claycorn2: Do you know the path to your share?
<claycorn2> yes its claycorn/music
<claycorn2> or video
<lordievader> claycorn2: The full/absolute path.
<claycorn2> in konslot?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Of the shares.
<lordievader> claycorn/music or claycorn/video are relative paths. The smb.conf file wants absolute paths.
<claycorn2> give me an example plz
<claycorn2> im very sorry bout my dumbness
<lordievader> claycorn2: It's allright, everybody starts somewhere.
<lordievader> claycorn2: As an example, lets say you are in the directory "/media/". In there is a folder called "Example". In Linux this folder has an absolute path and a relative path. The absolute path is absolute and it will never change, no matter where you are (directory wise). The relative path is relative to your current location. In this example the absolute path to "Example" would be "/media/Example" the relative path would be "./Exam
<claycorn2> in  terminal?
<claycorn2> or kate?
<lordievader> claycorn2: That is just an explanation of the concept absolute and relative paths.
<claycorn2> wow this is tough stuff
<claycorn2> windows you just add the files
<valorie> bacl
<lordievader> claycorn2: Windows dumbs down a whole lot.
<claycorn2> yeah i know
<lordievader> claycorn2: But do you understand the difference between absolute and relative paths?
<claycorn2> no
<claycorn2> no clue
<lordievader> claycorn2: Hmm, ok. Guess my explanation isn't very clear...
<claycorn2> is kate needed here?
<lordievader> claycorn2: Still just talking about the concept of paths here. It is quite usefull to understand, wikipedia has a page about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_(computing)
<lordievader> claycorn2: You could read that in your spare time.
<claycorn2> thanks lord your a good human
<claycorn2> :3
<lordievader> claycorn2: Back to samba. Those music and video shares, are they located in your home dir?
<lordievader> And is it Music or music?
<lordievader> (Linux is case-sensitive)
<claycorn2> yes its musix
<claycorn2> music
<lordievader> claycorn2: In your home dir?
<claycorn2> yes
<claycorn2> wait there is no music in it
<claycorn2> opps
<claycorn2> but i have vids
<lordievader> claycorn2: Then the entry that you need to add to /etc/samba/smb.conf (the one you have opened in kate) is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796343/
<claycorn2> why is sharing so hard in kubuntu?
<valorie> it isn't
<claycorn2> background time on my other pc
<claycorn2> it has 3 hard drives
<claycorn2> she runs on 3 os
<claycorn2> this pc just runs kubuntu
<lordievader> claycorn2: Anyhow if you have added that, then all that remains is restarting the smbd service: sudo service smbd restart (<- in a terminal)
<claycorn2> smbd stop/waiting
<claycorn2> smbd start/running, process 15156
<lordievader> claycorn2: Go over to your other pc and see if you can see/access the share.
<claycorn2> nope
<lordievader> claycorn2: What happens when you open dolphin on the machine with samba and go to "smb://localhost/" ?
<claycorn2> im gonna try another day
<claycorn2> thanks for your help
<lordievader> Yeah, I need to go too.
<yossarianuk> does anyone use a vpn client with kubuntu/ubuntu that supports L2TP over ipsec with private shared key ?
<yossarianuk> the default tools and the ones in the standard repos do not seem to work.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<AceKing> I am having a problem moving a couple of video files from my Video folder, to my network drive. I was able to move most of the files over, but these 2 particular files wont move. I was able to move them to a USB drive, but not to the network folder. I even tried opening Dolphin by using kdesudo dolphin, but it still would not copy the files. Any ideas? Also, the message that comes up says "could not write to smb://server/videos/Recital.
<AceKing> mp4.part. There is no .part at the end of the file
<BluesKaj> AceKing,, what about copying instead of moving the files?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I tried that also. Same result
<AceKing> BluesKaj: All other files moved over with no problems
<BluesKaj> have you setup sharing for those files. and make sure they're executable
<BluesKaj> AceKing, that's all I can think of
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I know, it's driving me nuts!
<BluesKaj> what are the file extensions?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It's funny how it will let me move it to an external drive, but not to the server. I even tried moving/ copying it to the server from the USB drive with no luck
<AceKing> BluesKaj: .mp4 are the file extensions
<BluesKaj> AceKing, are those files the only mp4s ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I think so
<AceKing> BluesKaj: My mistake, I cannot write them to a USB drive either, only to another drive in my PC
<BluesKaj> did you buy them from the ipod/mac store , mp4 files are usually quicktime files and could be unmovable to other portable devices
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No, they are my videos. I just checked, and I was able to copy 4 other .mp4 files over
<ikonia> AceKing: did you buy them from the apple store ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No
<ikonia> itunes video content is drm protected
<hateball> Otherwise, could it be a size vs filesystem issue?
<ikonia> what is the actual error
<AceKing> Files are only 3.6 mb
<ikonia> what is the actual error
<AceKing> "could not write to smb://server/videos/Recital.mp4.part. There is no .part at the end of the original file
<ikonia> ok, so it's going to be samba permissions
<ikonia> AceKing: how are you copying it - using the file manager or a gui or what ?
<AceKing> ikonia: I was using Dolphin to copy over the files, and when they didn't go, I used kdesudo dolphin and tried that way
<ikonia> AceKing: ok, so just try to create a file on that share, I spect it will say could not create file
<ikonia> expect it will say could not create file
<AceKing> ikonia: You are right, the Create File option is grayed out
<ikonia> right, so your problem is samba permissions
<AceKing> ikonia: How do I fix that?
<ikonia> AceKing: depends on the problem
<ikonia> AceKing: is the share a windows machine ?
<AceKing> ikonia: No, it's a drive hooked to my router
<AceKing> Asus router
<ikonia> AceKing: ok, so the router should have a username/password account that can access that disk
<ikonia> AceKing: you need to mount the drive/access the drive using that username/password
<AceKing> ikonia: Ok, I did that, and all other files copy correctly. Even other .mp4's
<ikonia> AceKing: well, it seems the authentication is now not available as you say, it's greyed out, which is nothing to do with the files, that's just basic authentication
<AceKing> ikonia: OK
<ikonia> is the disk full.....
<ikonia> always worth checking
<AceKing> ikonia: No, 33% full
<ikonia> worth a quick random guess
<ikonia> I'd put money that your authentication is now dead for some reason
<AceKing> ikonia: when I right click on the folder, and go down to properties/permissions it says "Can view content" on Owner, Group, Others. Does that make a difference?
<ikonia> not really, as that's just viewing permissions,
<AceKing> Ok
<AceKing> ikonia: I just went into the router, and there was a link that says "Share with account". When I clicked it it says: Enabling share with account enables multiple computers, with different access rights, to access the file resources. Are you sure you want to enable it?
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<AceKing> Am I sure that's what it says?
 * BluesKaj wonders if scp with ssh would work ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is the only thing I use scp for.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,?
<BluesKaj> or rsync
<ikonia> I suspect mounting the disk will remove the problem, I'd bet it's the server dropping a transient client like dolphin's credentials
<binali> How can i set icc profile for my display?
<binali> Kubuntu 13.10
<uczen1> siema xD
<uczen1> elo
<BLABLABLA> reiuoooo
<BLABLABLA> penisy
<uczen1> Dębek debilu
<BLABLABLA> ssij pałę
<uczen> No i bierzesz do japy
<BluesKaj> !pl | BLABLABLA
<ubottu> BLABLABLA: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uczen_> blabla
<uczen_> kpisz sobie?
<BLABLABLA> erufgeirrrrrgbe
<uczen_> czesc wszystkim
<uczen_> jestem andrzej
<uczen> ssij pałke
<BLABLABLA> Korzonku wyłącz to bo sobie krzywdę zrobisz
<uczen1> Mamont zjebie
<SONA> kurwa someone help
<BluesKaj> binali, sudo apt-get install icc-profiles
<BLABLABLA> ?
<BLABLABLA> a kto to?
<SONA> krzystof
<BluesKaj>  BLABLABLA: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BluesKaj> [07:39] <uczen_> blabla
<SONA> krzysztof*
<BLABLABLA> aj spik inglisz
<BluesKaj> really?
<BLABLABLA> du ju hew w mordę?
<uczen_> zajebać CI wpierdol ? :D
<uczen1> fak ju
<SONA> you polish?
<BLABLABLA> łaka  maka fą
<BluesKaj> BLABLABLA, /join #ubuntu-pl
<uczen> debile
<BluesKaj> AceKing, have you tried setting up ssh, then you can try copying via the cli using the scp command
<binali> Hey There! Who can help me?
<SONA> hey
<BluesKaj> binali, sudo apt-get install icc-profiles
<BluesKaj> binali, or use muon to install
<binali> BluesKaj, okay
<yossarianuk> does anyone here use a vpn client in kubuntu - L2TP over IPSEC (PSK ) - the default gui is not compatible ...
<binali> But, i have .icc profile. How can I activate it for my LCD?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I used L2TP/IPsec from the repos for a while , worked ok
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: thanks i'm using pre shared key if thats important...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I prefer openvpn now , easier to set up and more stable connection, but part of it depends on the vpn server too.
<yossarianuk> its the type of vpn server we have at work...
<yossarianuk> I assume the openvpn client cannot connect to  a l2tp/ipsec server ?
<BluesKaj> correct
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, try this one, it might work for you
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~werner-jaeger
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: looks good - can;t see it for saucy though...
<yossarianuk> any reason its not there by default?
<BluesKaj> i's a ppa that just got officially adopted, but it dhould work on saucy afaik , yossarianuk
<BluesKaj> never got adopted , rather
<BluesKaj> I used it on saucy
<yossarianuk> ie - it should work without adding a ppa?
<BluesKaj> even works on trusty
<yossarianuk> good news....
<yossarianuk> so newer versions should be fine...
<yossarianuk> 13.10+ - been also trying to connect on opensuse/fedora to no avail . works via android phone though...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, you have to add the ppa  click on "Technical details about this PPA"
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: ah - thanks
<yossarianuk> is this going to be inserted into the main distro at some point though?
<BluesKaj> no idea
<yossarianuk> when I add the PPA though I have to give a version - i.e after clikcing on "Technical details about this PPA"
<BluesKaj> yes
<yossarianuk> for 13.10 what version shall I choose
<yossarianuk> i.e 'raring'
<BluesKaj> yes
<yossarianuk> cool - thanks
<BluesKaj> replace YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE , with raring
<MangaKaDenza> Hmm, maybe my factoid shouldn't be "Expect Breakage"
<MangaKaDenza> It should be "Accept Breakage"
 * genii slides MangaKaDenza a fresh coffee
 * MangaKaDenza sips it
<MangaKaDenza> thanks~
<lordievader> Hehe MangaKaDenza is turning into a genii
<KC_> hello all
<KC_> I have a Dell Latitude D531 laptop and I cannot get wireless to work...HELP!!
<KC_> I am also a total novice
<lordievader> KC_: Can you see wireless networks if you run 'iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID' in a terminal?
<KC_> nope
<falsobuio> hello to all. quick question. cannot make firefox my default web browser. can anyone assist?thanks
<KC_> wicd says dbus interface  issue
<ezra-s> falsobuio, settings - default applications - web browser
<BluesKaj> KC_, does the default network manager not see your wifi chip ?
<lordievader> KC_: Could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<KC_> nope...when i run the previuos command it says net is down
<KC_> ok
<falsobuio> ezra-s million thanks
<KC_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:23:87:ff:72             inet addr:192.168.1.95  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: 2602:306:2513:bc49:21c:23ff:fe87:ff72/64 Scope:Global           inet6 addr: 2602:306:2515:2e49:21c:23ff:fe87:ff72/64 Scope:Global           inet6 addr: fe80::21c:23ff:fe87:ff72/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:3205 errors:0 
<falsobuio> it was actually settings-system settings-default applications
<falsobuio> cheers
<KC_> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<lordievader> !paste | KC
<ubottu> KC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> For the future use ^, KC_
<KC_> ok
<BluesKaj> KC_, also what does, sudo lshw -C network, show , pastebin pls
<KC_> ok output in pastebin
<lordievader> KC_: Give us the link to the paste ;)
<KC_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798870/
<lordievader> KC_: You probably haven't installed the driver for the bcm4311?
<ezra-s> falsobuio, my fault, I use a direct icon I have in my panel
<lordievader> KC_: If not: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KC_> I am not sure rally.. i get lost in this
<falsobuio> Hello again.I am pressing the win+tab and i am getting a second screen. whilst i do not have setup a second. how can i delete any multiple desktop accidentaly created?
<KC_> here is where i get confused a bit..
<falsobuio> @ezra, no worries
<lordievader> KC_: Here?
<KC_> when doing konsole stuff...but i am workin on it atm...brb
<lordievader> KC_: Good luck!
<KC_> thanks...says i gotta do a restart now...
<lordievader> !pm | KC_
<ubottu> KC_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lordievader> KC_: What did you do exactly?
<KC_> update and fw cutter...and srry for pm...
<lordievader> KC_: It's allright. Hmm now that I look into it you got a choice between the STA driver and the open source b43 driver. I'd go with the opensource one, to install it follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29_-_12.10_.28Quantal_Quetzal.29-1
<falsobuio> Can somebody tell me how to set firefox download location to open with dolphin? what i get is to set the default app to open "file"
<BluesKaj> falsobuio the default is /home/user/Downloads on FF
<BluesKaj> user=yourusername
<falsobuio> thanks bluesKaj
<falsobuio> can i change it somehow?
<falsobuio> also, how can i set dolphin to be the default app for opening file links
<MangaKaDenza> falsobuio: system settings
<MangaKaDenza> er... onesec
<MangaKaDenza> ah, falsobuio "Default Apps"
<falsobuio> there i have set Dolphin, but in firefox it still doesnt get it
<MangaKaDenza> odd
<keithzg> Not odd at all.
<falsobuio> w8 i will upload a prntscreen
<keithzg> Firefox plays by its own rules, annoyingly.
<falsobuio> oh. yes
<keithzg> Well, it might be more a GTK thing.
<BluesKaj> falsobuio, edit>preferences>general tab >save files to;
<BluesKaj> pn FF
<BluesKaj> on
<MangaKaDenza> Use rekonq or Konqueror
<MangaKaDenza> plus since both are Qt they look less broken in KDE
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza, that doesn't help
<KC_> ok...again no luck...
<MangaKaDenza> it might be in firefox settings somewhere...
<MangaKaDenza> albiet I don't use firefox... maybe try editing some conf file in home/you/.firefox?
<BluesKaj> KC_, sudo modprobe bcm
<falsobuio> blueskaj, i have set the download location to be eg.downloads. when the download is complete, i right click on it->open containing folder and i get the message "launch app blabla"
<lordievader> KC_: Did you reboot after those steps?
<BluesKaj> KC_, correction sudo modprobe b43
<keithzg> I think the culprit isn't necessarily firefox, at least not directly.
<falsobuio> and i have to choose an app, can i choose dolphin from there somehow?
<lordievader> KC_: Also could you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 Network"
<keithzg> fablsobuio: Yes, you should be able to.
<falsobuio> where's dolphin though? in which folder can i find it?
<falsobuio> thanks a lot for your time :)
<keithzg> falsobuio: You can find any program with the console command "which"
<MangaKaDenza> falsobuio: utilities
<keithzg> falsobuio: so for instance, I just typed in "which dolphin" which tells me it's in /usr/bin
<keithzg> MangaKaDenza: Naw, it's the GTK or whatever program picker, which prompts you to actually point to the binary.
<MangaKaDenza> ahhhh
<BluesKaj> falsobuio, solphin is the file manager in kmenu>computer>home
<BluesKaj> dolphin
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Again, not sure that helps him here, since it's Firefox prompting him to choose what program to open a folder with, and it's the GTK (or whatever, I'm not sure entirely what provides it) "open with..." picker that Firefox uses by default, which just makes you browse folders.
<keithzg> Personally I'm surprised though it isn't just using whatever the entry in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache specifies for inode/directory
<BluesKaj>  
<keithzg> Normally the problem is that some GTK app like Thunar or Nautilus gets placed above Dolphin and so it launches that, not that it launches nothing. I would've expected Dolphin and KDE to populate that entry.
<falsobuio> alright, it worked
<falsobuio> pointed dolphin in usr/bin
<KC_> wow...this caht went wack for a min
<falsobuio> and now it opens the paths
<BluesKaj> keithzg, he wanted to know where dophin is located
<falsobuio> yeap
<lordievader> KC_: Have you rebooted after performing the steps of the guide and also could you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 Network"
<keithzg> BluesKaj: ...yeah, because the program picker from Firefox was prompting him, no? Which is a file browser, so he needed to know where the binary was to point at.
<KC_> ok...can i get link to pastebin?
<BluesKaj> keithzg, it should have pointed to the bin by default
<KC_> yes...i rebotted...no luck
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Shoulda, woulda, coulda. I've had that same dialog point me towards my home folder before.
<BluesKaj> KC_, did you run , sudo modrobe b43 ?
<lordievader> !paste| KC_
<ubottu> KC_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<keithzg> It's one of the reasons I try to avoid GTK and GNOME apps when I can, honestly, that kind of jankiness. Luckily Qt has become much more prevalent over the past 5 years.
<KC_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799091/
<KC_> says command not found
<lordievader> KC_: Seems the correct driver is loaded.
<BluesKaj> KC_, can you see network manager or are you still trying wicd?
<lordievader> KC_: BluesKaj, got the same output here, also running the b43 driver.
<KC_> Network management settings?...yes
<lordievader> KC_: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig", "iwconfig" and "sudo rfkill list"?
<KC_> ok
<KC_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799124/
<apb1963> when I do "konsole --version" it tells me: Qt: 4.8.2.  When I do "apt-cache policy Qt" it tells me "N: Unable to locate package Qt".  How can I find the true name of this package?
<Zeisrox> hi all
<lordievader> KC_: Try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and then see if "wlan0" is among the output of "ifconfig".
<KC_> ok
<KC_> operation not possible due to rfkill
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes I also use the BCM4313 chip and mine is bcma-pci-bridge
<lordievader> KC_: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo rfkill list" again. There might be some info missing in your last one.
<BluesKaj> KC_, perhaps you should disable wicd , if it's still installed
<KC_> ok
<apb1963> IRC krashed yet again... if someone responded, please repeat.  Question was:  when I do "konsole --version" it tells me: Qt: 4.8.2.  When I do "apt-cache policy Qt" it tells me "N: Unable to locate package Qt".  How can I find the true name of this package?
<KC_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799184/
<lordievader> KC_: Do you have a switch for your wifi somewhere? Because that is blocking your wifi.
<lordievader> apb1963: I think this is what you are looking for: apt-cache policy libqtcore4
<apb1963> lordievader:  Best answer so far.  Thank you.  Here's what it finds:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799225/  Does this look rfight to you?
<lordievader> !info libqtcore4 precise
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 (precise), package size 2013 kB, installed size 8830 kB
<BluesKaj> lordievader, wonder if KC has the driver blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  as per "blacklist bcm43xx" or some such
<lordievader> BluesKaj: His rfkill showed a hard block. He just needs to hit the switch.
<lordievader> apb1963: You have a newer version than ubottu can find for precise ;)
<falsobuio> Hello, i am trying to install teamviewer on 64x
<falsobuio> falsobuio@falsobuio-Satellite-L850:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<falsobuio> (Reading database ... 141357 files and directories currently installed.)
<falsobuio> Preparing to replace teamviewer 9.0.24147 (using teamviewer_linux_x64.deb) ...
<falsobuio> Unpacking replacement teamviewer ...
<falsobuio> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer:
<falsobuio>  teamviewer depends on lib32asound2; however:
<FloodBotK1> falsobuio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KC_> ok...this chat quit again
<lordievader> KC_: Did you find your wifi switch?
<apb1963> lordievader: clearly I'm from the future.
<falsobuio> sorry for the flood
<falsobuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799244/
<apb1963> lordievader: So how do I get back to the present?
<lordievader> apb1963: Meh, guess ubottu doesn't search kubuntu-backports or something like that.
<BluesKaj> falsobuio, install ia32-libs
<falsobuio> how?
<falsobuio> package manager
<falsobuio> ok
<BluesKaj> yes
<falsobuio> nothing's there
<KC_> yes...but makes no difference
<wqsk_> i have solution, wait 5s :p
<BluesKaj> falsobuio, sorry, multiarch support
<wqsk_> download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb        sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux.deb       sudo apt-get -f install
<falsobuio> wqsk that's for 32bit right?
<KC_> ok...
<KC_> back
<falsobuio> blueskaj
<falsobuio> how do i do that?
<wqsk_> yes
<wqsk_> because you dl multi arc
<wqsk_> h
<wqsk_> and you compact after
<falsobuio> so?
<lordievader> KC_: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo rfkill list" before and after you press your physical wifi button?
<KC_> ok
<KC_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799307/
<KC_> wifi light is now on
<lordievader> KC_: Before you pressed it the wifi wasn't hard blocked. So press it again and verify with "sudo rfkill list" that it isn't hardblocked.
<KC_> not blocked..wifi now on but will not accept pw
<KC_> oops...wrong key...brb
<KC_> HELLO
<KC_> wow...its fixed....thank yopu all for your help...peace
<lordievader> KC_: ?
<lordievader> KC_: Ah great to hear.
<falsobuio> ok, i cannot install teamviewer on 64bit
<falsobuio> can someone help me?
<falsobuio>  ok, i cannot install teamviewer on 64bit, can someone help me?
<lordievader> !patience| falsobuio
<ubottu> falsobuio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> falsobuio, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63775-Teamviewer-64-32bit
<falsobuio> That's what i did and worked for isntallingteamviewer 64bit
<falsobuio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362951/install-teamviewer-using-a-64-bits-system-but-i-get-a-dependency-error
<skreech__> Did you try to run an apt-get against the dependency ?
<skreech__> ha ha I'm an idiot :)
<skreech__> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations, or System Setting -> File Associations in KDE 4.5+
<skreech__> Ah firefox and dolphin I had some issues with that Too <_< It's actually pretty easy you just have to add a parameter to the dolphin binary
<roah> Hello, i'm using Quassel IRC on kubuntu can someone help me to settup a sound notification when a message is send on IRC ?
<roah> is it possible ?
<genii> roah: Settings....Configure Quassel...Notifications
<roah> i'm on it
<roah> i've put a sound but it doesn't work
<genii> roah: Can you play the sound normally on your Kubuntu?
<genii> eg: Is the codec for it installed
<roah> yes
<roah> i got sound working, i can test it
<roah> just it doesn't work when someone send a message
<ussher_> it might work when your name is in there roah
<roah> oh, but can i make it work even if there is no roah ?
<roah> like if just someone is talking then i got a notification
<ussher_> youd get sick of that fast with a few channels open
<roah> sure but the chanel where i'm connected there not so much talking :D
<roah> and if i can configure it for working like that on a specifique channel it might be nice :D
<roah> or just a notification on the kubuntu system BAR (bottom right of the screen)
<genii> I found a way but it's really annoying
<genii> roah: I found a way to do this now but it's pretty annoying
<genii> Hm.
<roah_> ?
<genii> roah_: In Highlights, add a new hightlight. For WHAT to highlight, put: [a-zA-Z0-9]         and then click off the box next to that that says Regex
<genii> Be warned it's very annoying
<genii> Then again, I have like 50-55 channels open, not just a couple
<roah> ok
<roah> but still nothing :O
<genii> roah_: When Quassel is minimized you will get popup alerts on the bar with audio
<genii> At least thats how it's working here.
<genii> But then, I also just left whatever default sounds it was already using
<roah> i got the default sound too
<roah> but i got no sound notification, no notification at all
<roah> even when early when you said "roah :"
<genii> Very odd
<roah> the message have been highlighted but no notification at all
<genii> roah: Do you have in Setting... Notifications... the boxes checked off which can do this? eg: Play a sound ...Show a message in a popup ...Mark taskbar entry ...Mark dockmanager entry
<genii> ( well, whichever of all those is the right combo for what you need)
<roah> 2min i make you a screen of what i got
<ovidiu-florin> Kmail decided to stay disconected from my gmail IMAP connection for tha past few days. I cannot get it to sync. In Akonadi configuration I can see it with the status disconnected. If I set toggle dosconnected/connected, it connects, and disconnects after a few seconds. No errors are shown.
<ovidiu-florin> any ideas?
<roah> http://www.kirikoo.net/images/5Aractos-20140123-001645.png
<roah> http://www.kirikoo.net/images/5Aractos-20140123-001717.png
<roah> http://www.kirikoo.net/images/5Aractos-20140123-001739.png
<roah> That all
<genii> Yes, very odd.
<roah> i guess it work
<roah> i got a sound
<roah> but it's low
<roah> realy low
<roah> it's hard to ear it
<genii> Something in the audio system then
<genii> roah: If you click on the speaker ( sound) icon on the bar, it should have settings in there. See if "System Sounds" slider is too low
<roah> i've moved it up
 * genii sips
<roah> when the application got the focus, i got no notification
<roah> then i've try to reduce it waiting for someone to talk
<roah> but this time no notification
<roah> at all
<roah> no sound and nothing in the taskbar
<genii> roah: In the Notifications settings, it has for when in focus or not in focus
<roah> two of hem
<roah> them*
<roah> test*
<genii> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 968 kB, installed size 3509 kB
<roah> !info
<roah> lol
<roah> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 968 kB, installed size 3509 kB
<genii> roah: The !info trigger for the bot can be useful to look up whether an app is around for a particular version of (K)ubuntu or what the app version number is, etc etc
<roah> ok, but we got the same as i've just saw
<roah> someone typed my pseudo, it work
<roah> pretty fine tho
<roah> but only if someone type my pseudo, in another channel
<roah> that's not work in the current channel
<genii> roah: Well, you might want to ask further in the #quassel channel. I have to leave in a short time from here.
<roah> ok, btw the sound notification work when i'm not on the current channel and if you type my name
<roah> rofl u_u
<roah> nvm
<roah> thx for the help :D
<roah> it work :D
<roah> i dono what i've did but that work XD
#kubuntu 2014-01-23
<gtrepas> hello
<bprompt> allo
<gtrepas> whats up?
<bprompt> a few clouds
<gtrepas> :)
<gtrepas> i am pleased to see that many people use kubntu
<gtrepas> i am new to kubuntu  i like it\
<gtrepas> a lot
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> I've used it from a good while myself =)
<gtrepas> i tried mint kde but i didnt like it
<bprompt> do you do much pdf reading?
<gtrepas> yes
<bprompt> I gather the only reader you have is Okular?
<gtrepas> yes it is the best
<bprompt> ahemm  try this -> http://pastie.org/8658698
<bprompt> it uses QT which is already included in the KDE desktop, so should be a really small install :)
<gtrepas> hmmmhope its not a virus heh :P
<bprompt> you must be wondering... what's the difference?   hehhe, it uses the same engine as Okular BUT, it has tabs :)
<gtrepas> and i am guesing not so many dependensies s okular
<bprompt> so in my cases, that I do open many pdf's at once and flip over and over material, is extraordiinary :)
<bprompt> no, the install is pretty small, pretty much just  the frontend really,because the engine for rendering is the same Okular uses, libpoppler
<gtrepas> nice i wlll try t tomorrow,now my grlfriend is yelling at me :D
<bprompt> hehe
<gtrepas> see you tomorrow
<gtrepas> good night
<bprompt> well, its her job, so
<bprompt> nite
<wear> Hello, I have an issue, I installed firefox, but its broken, there is no buttons for setting homepage or clearing cache nothing
<wear> just tabs
<wear> and the place to close the window,minimize, ect
<wear> so If I wanted to go up to, "file" save as or print, or change my preferences how?
<wear> How do you enable the MENU BAR for Firefox? There is no option for it when right clicking a blank area in the tab menu. Im on KDE, kubuntu.
<wear> ok allow me to rephrase none of my applications have menu bars
<wear> okay well thanks for all the help
<wear> heres the fix  wear https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=109594
<wear> thanks wear
<Jacky> that wear dude really needs to RTFM
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ali_> var bi türkçebilen
<lordievader> !tr | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lordievader> I think...
<baxeico> hi all, do you know if kde sc 4.12.1 will be released for Kubuntu 12.04 (through backports ppa)?
<jarkko> baxeico: <yofel> it's planned yes, we're just a bit shorthanded so it'll take a few more days
<antanas_> dir
<antanas_> help
<antanas_> ftp
<baxeico> jarkko: thank you. will kde sc 4.12.* be default in the upcoming kubuntu 14.04?
<yofel> baxeico: yes, likely even 4.13, but that's not quite decided yet
<jarkko> baxeico: better ask #kubuntu-devel
<kkkkkkkkk1> HI, all i am having a strange problem, i am using KDE and ubuntu 12.04 , when i rename a file and hit enter, desktop switch activity to search and launch, i also deleted search and launch activity, and logged out, having same problem again and again, i have KDE 4.8.5
<kkkkkkkkk1> therwise renaming of files is working well, i mean, cliking on rename working, but if i hit enter after renaming, it switches activity
<kkkkkkkkk1> how to solve that
<tuxgenoa> good mornig, after the installation of kubuntu, at the first reboot appear the text:"ubuntu 13.10 satellite-c50d-a-12x tty1 login. Please, could you help me? Thanks in advanced
<afterlight_> hellow. im having an issue am i in the right place for help ???
<Riddell> afterlight_: yeah you can ask and see if anyone answers, other places are listed on kubuntu.org/support if you don't get an answer here
<afterlight_> thank for the imediat ansuer
<afterlight_> i have kubuntu 13.10 with nvidia 8600gt. in the additional drivers sase to me..: "this driver is activeted but not correctly in use" (the acivated drive is nvidia_319_update) ...
<afterlight_> is this supose to be like this ????
<afterlight_> or i shuld try some of the other options there ???
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<afterlight_> btw! my kubuntu loging screen is not like the installation (blue with the kubuntu turning on and off) is justblavk with dots loading
<afterlight_> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> afterlight_, you need to drop to a shell, alt+ctl+F1 - F6 , login,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , that should bring down the fixes for the login screen
<BluesKaj> afterlight_,we can discuss your issue here, no need to pm, besides others can help too
<afterlight_> BluesKaj. ok sorry
<afterlight_>  i made the update-upgrate but nothing change 0 update 0 upgrade...anything eals ?
<BluesKaj> afterlight_, is this a new install ?
<afterlight_> you mean clear installation of kubuntu 13.10 ? if so: yes
<afterlight_> but after instalation i made update and after updates the login screen changed
<BluesKaj> afterlight_, when grub appears choose the kubuntu then press "e" which puts you into edit mode , then add nomodeset to the end of the line "quiet splash"
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | afterlight_
<ubottu> afterlight_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<afterlight_> thank you for your help but im not so advance user to do those stuf that confused me eve when i read it
<afterlight_> ps. sorry for my english
<afterlight_> i think that wid be an easy way or a fixed bug that wuld be litle more easy. agen thank you very much
<BluesKaj> afterlight_, well just do what i posted in my instruction above, it should work , just ignore the webpage then
<afterlight_> ill try it now i hope i can log in agen :D
<BluesKaj> did you choose autologin when you installed kubuntu ?
<afterlight_> no
<BluesKaj> good
<afterlight_> i chose from the menu
<afterlight_> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok
<afterlight_> kubuntu safe mode ..
<afterlight_> etc
<afterlight_> the grub menu
<afterlight_> ..
<afterlight_> to make it clear .. in the end of the line i put "nomodeset |" or " nomodeset " or " !nomodeset " ()sorry big noob :(
<BluesKaj> just nomodeset, righy after 'quiet splash' , make sure the quotes are like: "quiet splash nomodeset"
<afterlight_> thank you
<afterlight> hello
<afterlight> im here agen
<afterlight> omg i put rong word... sorry ill trye it agen.. but !question
<afterlight> after the "splash" it was something like $vh_h....... and later the initrd /boot/.......etc...
<afterlight> the $vh_... do i keepe it or do i delete it ???
<afterlight> and there was no quote " " do i add them ?
<BluesKaj> aft don't delete anything just add the word
<afterlight> hi agen
<afterlight> nothing hapend :(
<BluesKaj> afterlight, sorry , forgot to tell you to go back to the shell and do , sudo update-grub
<afterlight> ok i mad it it ses done!!!! now i restart ?
<afterlight> ok ill restart
<afterlight> <BluesKaj> i restarted but nothing change :(
<afterlight> maby is something rong with my nvidia drivers ??? maby i shuld try something eals from the driver options ???
<BluesKaj> afterlight, which nvidia card ?
<afterlight> <BluesKaj> 8600gt
<afterlight> the additional driver gives me other option but iff i remember right one of them it turn my screen black and didnt know what to do so i reinstall kubuntu (i afraid to try it  !!!!)
<afterlight> do you want me to show you what are the other options???
<afterlight> 4 .This package also includes the source for building the kernel modulerequired by the Xorg driver, and provides NVIDIA's implementation ofthe Video Decode and presentation API. The latter enables accelerationfor GeForce 8 and later series cards for h264 video.
<afterlight> Release Notes and supported GPUs:http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.32-driver.html
<BluesKaj> afterlight, in the shell , sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 , if it doesn't install then try nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> afterlight, yes , I have a 8400gs
<afterlight> iff it shows me black screen what i do ????
<afterlight> i have to format agen and reinstall ???or there is any other solution ?
<BluesKaj> if it doesn't install then run, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<afterlight> but
<BluesKaj> it's the default nvidia driver for new installs
<afterlight> is activated the nvidia_319
<afterlight> but sas to the additional drivers that is not curently in use
<afterlight> how to send you an image ?
<BluesKaj> ok then , the 319 isn't working, install the nouveau , then remove nomodeset from grub and update grub again
<afterlight> first ill install the nvidianouveau than agen help me :D
<BluesKaj> it's just called nouveau
<afterlight> it sas to me thet is alrady the newest version....
<afterlight> 0 update 0 ... 0.....
<afterlight> ill try the first maby didnt install good
<BluesKaj> afterlight,  then sudo apt-get remove nvidia-319
<afterlight> i install the nvidia 3-19 without removing it
<afterlight> now ill restart my pc to see what will hapend
<afterlight> !!!!
<afterlight> ?
<afterlight> or i remove it first and than re installit ???
<afterlight> tell me your opinion
<BluesKaj> also remove nomodeset from grub , then sudo update-grub
<Guest22960> hola
<afterlight> <BluesKaj> nothing changed ill remove nvidia 319 and ill sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau agen
<BluesKaj> also remove nomodeset from grub
<BluesKaj> afterlight, ^
<afterlight> how i remove ?
<afterlight> tho nomodset ?
<BluesKaj> same as you added it
<afterlight> ok
<BluesKaj> then run sudo update-grub immediately
<afterlight> BluesKaj it warked... :)
<afterlight> thank you very very much
<afterlight> very muvh
<afterlight> much
<afterlight> but as i see
<afterlight> no driver is activated maby the nvidia drivers are not so good !!!!!
<afterlight> i download the nvidia from the nvidia site and is a .run file    do i try to install it or ill just make it wors ???
<afterlight> or live it without driver ?
<soee> someone here using laptop connected with TV through hdmi and have suound on TV ?
<BluesKaj> afterlight, the noaveau driver is active , justr doesn't show in the nvidia additional drivers
<afterlight> ok
<BluesKaj> afterlight, wait for the next update/upgrade , make sure you have all your sources enabled i
<afterlight> what to do with the drivers i download ??? do i delete them ?
<afterlight> this one
<afterlight> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.38
<BluesKaj> soee, not at the moment , but I did a couple of days ago , and it worked ok
<soee> BluesKaj: ok now i see that if i disconnect hdmi i dont have sound in system :)
<BluesKaj> afterlight, you can try it, but the 331 is available in the kubuntu packages in muon afaik
<soee> ah it sback, had to switch one option
<BluesKaj> afterlight, not advisable to use the linux drivers from nvidia's website, some work , some don't
<afterlight> dose the nouveau is less good than 331 ???
<BluesKaj> afterlight, nouveau works almost as well and is more stable
<afterlight> ok i will stick with nouveau :D
<afterlight> blueskaj, i have an other think that bothers me a bit
<BluesKaj> afterlight, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, to make sure you have all the correct sources enabled
<afterlight> blueskaj how i do that ?
<BluesKaj> alt+f2,. kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources list
<vitor_> boa tarde
<vitor_> algum BR pode me ajudar
<BluesKaj> afterlight, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<afterlight> y
<afterlight> i didd it
<afterlight> :D
<afterlight> but
<FloodBotK1> afterlight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitor_> alguem me ajuda plis
<BluesKaj> !pt | vitor_
<ubottu> vitor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vitor_> obrigado
<afterlight> floodbotk1, sorry
<BluesKaj> afterlight, rightclick in the text , select all ,copy then paste here, http://pastebin.kde.org/
<afterlight> ok
<BluesKaj> afterlight, then copy that URL and paste it here
<afterlight> i think i made it http://pastebin.kde.org/pvs9ssgls
<afterlight> blueskaj tell me iff i made it right.
<BluesKaj> yes, afterlight , ok uncomment the saucy partners deb, take out the # at the beginning of those lines, save the file
<BluesKaj> then update and upgrade
<afterlight> do i update-upgrate from the shell ??
<stenik> ciaoooooooooooo
<afterlight> stenik, ciao come va.
<stenik> tutto ok.. da voi che si dice??
<afterlight> nulla
<BluesKaj> afterlight, no just use the terminal
<afterlight> blueskaj ok
<stenik> stai usando il terminale??
<afterlight> non tropo
<afterlight> mi sto imparando
<stenik> il e il terminale non andiamo troppo d'accordo ahah
<stenik> non fa quello che dico io!! e non capisco perché.. però vabbè.. piano piano
<stenik> ma a qui si possono entrare in altre stanze'
<tsimpson> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stenik> sorry
<BluesKaj> afterlight, the shell is a virtual termina , and runs without X and the desktop , the terminal accomplishes the same tasks on the desktop, that's the only real difference
<afterlight> blueskaji made the update-upgrade nothing change.
<BluesKaj> afterlight, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<afterlight> blueskaj i wana to thank you very much you helped me in many ways and i learn some new stuf thank you agen
<BluesKaj> afterlight, glad to help :)
<afterlight> blueskaj still nothing new
<BluesKaj> ok , then your up to date afterlight , recommend you run those commands at least once per week
<BluesKaj> you're
<afterlight> blueskaj do joy know what to do with the pump up available devices that comes up everytime i log in ??? and sase o me "0 B  removable media"
<afterlight> blueskaj,thank you for your advices
<BluesKaj> afterlight, sytem settings> applications...notifications>other notifications
<afterlight> blueskaj yes, but i have a 0b  removable media why i have that ??
<afterlight> blueskaj i try to open kpartition but dosent start :(
<BluesKaj> partition editor in kmenu>apps>system ?
<BluesKaj> afterlight,^
<afterlight> yes dosent open ive from alt+f2
<afterlight> blueskaj^
<afterlight> blueskaj something is rong with my system :( stuff thet to other ps works to mine dosent :( what can i do to fix this thing :( ?
<BluesKaj> afterlight, do you feel adventurous, if so then add these backports to yousources.list , the instructions are quite clear
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/?field.series_filter=precise
<BluesKaj> afterlight, try the kmenu
<rberg> Hi folks, does anybody know of a solution to "Mail filter agent" being stuck at 0% in kmail? I have 1 filter called 'unknown' that keeps reappearing if I delete it
<KC_> Hello all...I am trying to set up my Canon Pixma MG3222 wireless printer..and do not know where to even start...
<rberg> kmail still sends and receives mail fine, but I find the stuck progress bar to be annoying, also this is on kubuntu 13.10 kde 4.12.0
<rberg> KC_: did you try Printers in system settings?
<afterlight> blueskaj, sorry, it opend but to late neverminde...the partitions i have nothing is "0 B"what ma be rong ?? did you had the same problem ????
<BluesKaj> afterlight, look in system settings>removabledevices
<afterlight> blueskaj, the automunt was unchek-ed i check it and re unckeck, ill restart now to see how it was
<KC_> do not know what to choose in add a printer in printer-system settings
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<afterlight> blueskaj, nothing make it go away ... neverminde is ok now im happy very happy thanks to you...
<BluesKaj> afterlight, turn off the notifications if it bothers you :)
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<afterlight> blueskaj nothing works .. iven when i disable .. is ok..kubuntu is a free operating system very powerfull and keep groing maby will fix some time ... again dont know how to thank you for your time and effords.
<BluesKaj> ok afterlight, enjoy kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok ,stuff to do for 30mins or so, BBL
<gtrepas> hello
<gtrepas> i have a wuestion bout kubuntu and mint
<gtrepas> question
<dougl> k
<dougl> gtrepas,
<gtrepas> dougl i was just wondering, is mint faster than kubuntu? i am just curious i dont like mint kde that much
<dougl> prolly
<gtrepas> i am sorry my english sucks a bit.  dont understand prolly
<dougl> probably but not really noticable
<gtrepas> ok
<gtrepas> i am new to kde
<dougl> stick with kubuntu as the support is overwhelming
<dougl> mint does not have as big a following
<gtrepas> yeah i noticed that. opensuse is nice too but no internet connection
<dougl> easily remedied in open suse probably buy why fight it they are all the same - the users make the distros... ubuntu/kubuntu has a real good group of users
<gtrepas> exactly. i can do the same work with kubuntu, plus it is very nicely polished. i am amazed by that
<dougl> gtrepas, you should see it ... default is nice but tricked out with the eye candy is awesome
<gtrepas> i will try them all out. i just installed it today
<dougl> gtrepas, lots of installing... but you know I recomend kubuntu right - did not want to get lost in translation?
<gtrepas> i tried mint kde,cinnamon, opensuse,fedora, lubuntu,xubuntu in the last few days but nothing as good as kubuntu
<dougl> gtrepas, you want to see some videos of my machines... we can private chat and I will give you the youtube links
<dougl> ?
<gtrepas> ok
<dougl> gtrepas, sorry closed the window
<dougl> BluesKaj, idle chit chat?
<BluesKaj> dougl, yeah, in offtopic :)
<keithzg> Hmphh, trying to import my kdewallet from a previous install, and absolutely nothing happens. I go file -> Import Wallet, select it, and . . . nothing. No error, no added wallet, no change to the one I have open.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, kdewallet is a pita , but i'm the only user on the linux machines here
<keithzg> BluesKaj: kdewallet has always worked just fine for me, and I've re-imported *before*...
<keithzg> I've only had two problems with kdewallet, a problem with it autostarting before, and now this.
<foxnsox> hi, having problems installing on my dell precision M6800 - boots of CD, runs to a certain point, then freezes. I've tried fidding around with various BIOS settings and startup setting. Is there any known issues with this?
<foxnsox> freezes before it loads the install screen - last thing it says is 'Stopping System V runlevel compatibilitym Starting, Starting, Stopping'
<juki> have you toggled any of the f6 options from the boot screen foxnsox?
<BluesKaj> foxnox relatively new pc , under 3yrs old >?
<keithzg> Well hello there, apparently KDE Wallet Manager sees and list any .kwl file one puts in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet! I thought the glory days of programs being that easy and accomodating had passed.
<foxnsox> juki - yeah, tried them all
<foxnsox> BlueKaj - yeah, brand new :) Apparently supported by ubuntu - it installed ok, but didn't pickup the network card
<juki> ??
<BluesKaj> foxnsox, what media are you using to install the OS?
<BluesKaj> cd?
<BluesKaj> foxnsox, ok , you need to disable secure boot, do you intend to keep windows on the laptop?
<foxnsox> BluesKaj - already disabled. Preferably, have it in a seperate partition, but not too bothered
<BluesKaj> foxnsox, depending on your EFI/bios version you might be able to use EFI mode (default on most new machines) for kubuntu installation , if not then legacy mode should work
<gtrepas> hello
<lordievader> Hey gtrepas
<gtrepas> hey lord
<gtrepas> i am amazed how popular kubuntu compared to other more well known distros like mint kde
<lordievader> gtrepas: Kubuntu is a relatively old KDE distro.
<genii> Yes, 2005-ish
<gtrepas> i am new to linux espacially kde. i just intalled it today
<lordievader> gtrepas: Welcome to the family of KDE/Kubuntu users :)
<gtrepas> thank you
<gtrepas> i used to run mint mate but  got bored of it. i like kde though
<fabio123> i would like to join the #kubuntu-it channel, please help me
<lordievader> fabio123: "/join #kubuntu-it" should take you there.
<fabio123> lordievader, it's invitation only
<fabio123> " Cannot join #kubuntu-it (Channel is invite only)"
<lordievader> fabio123: The alis service says #kubuntu-it doesn't exist (cannot find it), and Ubottu says the following.
<lordievader> !it | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gtrepas> hmmm mint is more polished than kubuntu?
<gtrepas> and more lightweight?
<fabio123> i'm quite happy with my kde now but there is alittle issue...
<fabio123> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<fabio123> no way i can't get rid of this unless i disable screen effects
<fabio123> i definitely can say there is tearing in vlc
<lordievader> fabio123: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<fabio123> lordievader, intel hd graphics
<fabio123> everything else is fine and the tearing is slight
<fabio123> the same happen with mplayer etc...
<lordievader> fabio123: Could you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<lordievader> !paste| fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gtrepas> i have another issue, when i click a folder, he anmated waiting is freezng and if i move the mouse the pixels become white
<gtrepas> it leaves a ale
<gtrepas> tale
<fabio123> lordievader, not right now but i will do in a moment... thank you
<fabio123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804605/
<fabio123> lordievader, i'm using w8.1 right now
<fabio123> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics
<lordievader> fabio123: Hmm, the correct driver is loaded.
<fabio123> "The intel-driver uses Triple Buffering for vertical synchronization, this allows for full performance and avoids tearing"
<lordievader> fabio123: I suppose the "Tear-free video" fix might work.
<fabio123> iu could also get the latest driver from xorg-edgers
<lordievader> Personally I don't like xorg-edgers.
<fabio123> this is the latest driver 2.99.907+git20140117.f23ab963-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<lordievader> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.904-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 716 kB, installed size 2668 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<fabio123> but i got here 2.99.904
<lordievader> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.907-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 581 kB, installed size 2813 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<fabio123> so xorg-edgers is slighlty ahead
<fabio123> and it's risky
<lordievader> fabio123: Trusty also has .907 but the same argument applies there. It is not recommended.
<fabio123> ok i will try the tearfree fix ans see what happens ... see later
<fabio123> i had a tearing issue when playing videos
<fabio123> but the tear-free fix worked for me
<lordievader> fabio123: \o/
<fabio123> not sure what sna accelerations stands for but it it's the cause
<fabio123> Option      "TearFree"    "true"
<fabio123> i ahd to create this file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<lordievader> You'd think that is true per default...
<fabio123> but it's not the case
<fabio123> con le schede grafiche intel la nuova accelerazione sna può causare un problema di tearting con i video
<fabio123> nn so xché quando usavo io ubuntu c'era solo uxa
<fabio123> allora basta creare un file di configurazione
<fabio123> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<fabio123> e piazzare dentro una sezione con l'opzione Option      "TearFree" "true"
<fabio123> e altre robe il problema scompare
<fabio123> dovrebbe essere scritto il quel wiki
<lordievader> !en | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fabio123> sorry man
<lordievader> !paste | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Might also be useful in the future ;)
<gtrepas> hello again
<gtrepas> i have a question for you guys
<gtrepas> when i click on a folder something jumps up and down right? if i move the mouse it leaves a trail behind it. it is so annoying
<Walex> it it is cursors animation
<Walex> you can disable it
<dougl> h
<Guest59002> !list
<ubottu> Guest59002: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2014-01-24
<dougl> Mobildug, hello?
<dougl> Mobildug, hello?
<dougl> Mobildug, hello?
<bprompt> allo
<valorie> dougl: do you have a question for the channel?
<valorie> if you want to speak to only one person, you can PM
<dougl> sorry no just realized I was in the wrong channel
<valorie> :-)
<alebaby> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mika__> 3
<mika__> 3
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<afterlight> Hellow everyone :D
<afterlight> hellow there dose someone play starcraft 2 on kubuntu or kde and if he can halp me do the same.
<afterlight> i have tryed with wine and play on linux but dosent seems to work..
<spe_> hi
<soee> hiho
<gonyere> so I apparently installed KDE a few months ago briefly, while using a different root pw that I've since forgotten... and now I can't unlock my kdewallet. Is there any way around this? (currently running Ubuntu 14.04 w/ gnome-shell, unity and xfce4 also installed...)
<gtrepas> hello
<gtrepas> i was thinking of switching to mint 16 kde but i have no idea what to expect of that. any ideas?
<kenneth__> I think with mint KDE you have to reinstall the hole OS for a distro upgrade
<gtrepas> hmmmm really? what about opensuse. i think it is more stable even than kubuntu
<kenneth__> Yeah open suse is really good you can set it a a rolling relese here is a link  http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed
<gtrepas> nah i will probabl stick with kubuntu. opensuse is for newer hardware
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gtrepas> only hing hat bugs me is that when i click on a folder and that thing starts to jump up and down, if i move the mouse it leaves a trail
<gtrepas> it is so annoying
<RahulAN> kanchan: hiii
<kanchan> hii
<kenneth__> yaeh same ting some small bugs sometimes when I'm doing things like  moving windows around I have issues with grabing the window and moving it, mouse doesnt want to grab it sometimes, I seen were you an adjust the window grab size but that doesnt do much of anything
<frediego> after ive set up kubuntu with lvm, can i fill the disc with random data or do i have to do this manually before the installation?
<frediego> you know, with dd urandom or something
<gtrepas> damn it
<gtrepas> i am confused about distros lol
<gtrepas> mnt mate looks nice but i dont like that it is not polished at all. looks like a childs distro
<kenneth__> Yeah I tried allot, mint sucks becuse you have to reinstall it when a new version comes out every 9 months, kubuntu you can upgrade, suse is nice but hard to use, everything else is buggy, regular ubuntu I have the ad ware and the UI
<kenneth__> theres lubuntu, and xubuntu
<genii> It's always good to try many distributions and then settle into whichever one works best for your workflow, etc
<rberg> its true, I figured who can screw up a dist-upgrade on a debian-ish distro, so I attempted a dist-upgrade on mint a few years ago and it failed when dpkg got removed :(
<BluesKaj> rberg, how and why did dpkg get removed ?
<genii> That would be painful. You'd have to wget the deb file and then manually extract it, untar the data.tar.gz and so on
<rberg> not sure why, this was years ago attempting to dist-upgrade a mint install
<rberg> I have also had gentoo remove sed, you can emerge sed with out sed :|
<bogfrog> hello i am looking for a good place to find animated backgrounds for kubuntu
<rberg> kde-look.org  is a resource for art and eye-candy type stuff
<bogfrog> Thank You
<kenneth__> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=33584
<mparillo> gtrepas: Under System Settings > Application and System Notifications > Launch Feedack do you see bouncing cursor?
<dabauer> how do I install kompozer???
<JuJuBee> I am using 13.04 and wish to burn 13.10 to a USB stick.  I have used imageburn but it no longer exists.  What should I use?
<soee> someone has lately problems with lightdm on 14.04 ?
<jjinco33> JuJuBee: unetbootin is what I used
<JuJuBee> I always seem to have trouble with that
<yazeed> well guys,
<yazeed> I know this is a bit off topic, but I have to ask you all to help me in my school project
<yazeed> I find these chat rooms awesome to spread any word.
<yazeed> so I would like you to take some time (I promise no longer than 1 minute) and answer my questionnaire
<yazeed> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1llaZ7AM9SkvX9_A-8eNCUvnxBM7y3fNa7pKMxP4iZuw/viewform
<FloodBotK1> yazeed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starcraftman> hi, recently upgraded to kubuntu 13.10 on my notebook. When resuming from sleep, sometimes my touchpad stops working properly. I can scroll up/down a page but not click or move the cursor. Aynone else had such troubles?
<genii> starcraftman: Is it a AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad?
<starcraftman> genii: hi, how do I check? Not really an expert of debugging touchpads.
<genii> starcraftman: If you can open Konsole, the command: xinput       ...should tell you
<starcraftman> genii: it says SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<starcraftman> among other stuff
<genii> starcraftman: I think it might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/588973
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588973 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Touchpad settings reset suspend/resume" [Low,Incomplete]
<starcraftman> genii: damn, that's a really annoying bug :/
<genii> starcraftman: They have some workarounds for it listed there on the bug page, might be one of them works for your situation
<starcraftman> genii: I'm looking through, I'll try to find something I can get to work automatically. Thanks for the excellent help :).
<genii> starcraftman: You're welcome :)
<KubuntuUpgradeQu> Hello, I have a question about upgrading from LTS to a new version
#kubuntu 2014-01-25
<Bunny> Hello
<Bunny> I need help with my new kubuntu installation
<Guest69573> Could someone help me?
<gonyere> perhaps Guest69573 - whats up?
<Guest69573> My laptop display is shattered and I just installed kubuntu 13.10 onto it
<Guest69573> However
<Guest69573> I cannot switch to my external display via VGA
<gonyere> what happens when you plug it into vga?
<Guest69573> my monitor says no signal
<gonyere> what if you close your laptop lid and then plug it in?
<Guest69573> I'll try that
<gonyere> xrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<gonyere> or try that an see what it says
<Guest69573> ??
<Guest69573> Is that a terminal command?
<gonyere> yeah
<Guest69573> how do I switch into terminal to type that?
 * gonyere is looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/129524/how-to-switch-display-from-laptop-to-external-monitor
<Guest69573> I cannot see anything on my laptop's display
<gonyere> are you logged in?
<Guest69573> I cant even do that
<Guest69573> or even tell if im logged on
<gonyere> turn it on and push ctrl and f4
<gonyere> then type the above
<gonyere> and see what happens
<gonyere> with a vga monitor plugged in
<gonyere> you might also try starting it up w/ the monitor plugged in
<gonyere> and see if that makes any difference
<Guest69573> Still nothing
<Guest69573> I have tried starting up with the monitor plugged in
<gonyere> when you turn it on w/ the vga plugged in, does the monitor show the start-up bios screen?
<gonyere> or just nothing, period?
<Guest69573> Yeah, nothing
<gonyere> hmm...
<gonyere> try the fn (funciton) key and f5 (i'm just googling...)
<Guest69573> I've noticed that when I plug int my monitor while it's on the screen goes off and then turns back on
<Guest69573> you mean the monitor key?
<Guest69573> I've tried that
<gonyere> hmm... idk, sounds like theres something screwy with the monitor...
<gonyere> i have a laptop that doesn't have a monitor so that it always goes to the vga output, though that was kinda major surgery...
<gonyere> if the screen's cracked it might be worth a try..
<Guest69573> and this isn't going to short out the motherboard
<Guest69573> ?
<gonyere> it didn't kill mine :p
<gonyere> its my 'ultra portable desktop' :p now
<Guest69573> I have an HP 2000
<gonyere> no idea :p mine was/is an old system 76 gazelle :p
<Guest69573> I want to keep from dismantling my laptop because my mom will flip out unless I am certain that it's not going to mess anything up
<gonyere> yeah... idk, sorry I can't be of more help :(
<Guest69573> Well I guess im out of options, thanks anyway.
<Guest69573> I'll be back later with how it turned out
<kubuntu> hh
<topoi> i've got a q. about 14.04
<topoi> will it solve the abnormally high cpu usage issue in 13.10?
<BentFranklin> Ubuntu Server 12.04: If I GParted from Live CD to resize partitions (not /boot), can it cause data loss?
<valorie> BentFranklin: it's always wise to do a backup before something major like that
<BentFranklin> Yeah the man page is pretty explicit about that.  Just wondering if people still do use it, say in non-complicated situations.
<valorie> BentFranklin: (btw, love the nick) you never lose if you have a backup
<valorie> who knows, if you don't
<MC1> Could I please get help with my laptop?
<valorie> MC1: what do you need?
<MC1> I installed Kubuntu 13.10 on my HP 2000 laptop which has a shattered display
<MC1> Im trying to use an external monitor and for some reason nothing happens
<valorie> ah, I saw that earlier
<MC1> when i press any keys on my laptop other than enter the laptop makes a beeping noise
<MC1> I tested it on the computer i used to install to the hard drive, kubuntu loads up and works perfectly fine
<MC1> i was the person here earliere who asked about it
<valorie> hmmm
<MC1> Im assuming my laptop is not detecting the hard drive altogether
<MC1> since I have no issues with the computer I used as an intermediate for installation
<valorie> but that doesn't mean it will work on the laptop
<valorie> can you try a live session and see what happens?
<valorie> from cd/dvd/usb
<valorie> possibly, yes
<valorie> sure, but part of install is checking the hardware, and loading the drivers you need for various things
<valorie> unless you have two identical computers, I'm not sure that would work
<MC1> Normally I am able to do this
<MC1> but in this case it doesnt seem to be working
<valorie> you've done this before with these two computers?
<MC1> with one, but not the other
<MC1> I am also unable to boot from CD or USB because I cannot view the BIOS or boot menus
<valorie> you might have to set up the laptop so that you can ssh into it
<valorie> then you could run it from your other computer
<valorie> I can't think of another way to run it 'headless'
<MC1> i am litterally unable to do anything with my laptop in it's current state
<MC1> Im thinking of taking it appart completely and running it with the hardware outside of it's case
<valorie> so, can you take that HD out, put it in another machine, and set up an ssh account there?
<MC1> SSH?
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<valorie> with ssh you can control one machine from another
<MC1> That seems far outside of my technical knowledge, but
<MC1> i
<valorie> basically you would be using the laptop like a server
<MC1> I can keep it in mind if it comes to that
<valorie> well, I've ssh'd, back even when I was still using windows
<valorie> it's not very advanced
<MC1> Oh
<valorie> <--- not very technical
<valorie> if you have a server anywhere you have to learn ssh or ftp or something
<valorie> ssh is the most secure
<MC1> I usually just use my computer as a part-time server
<MC1> but I can see where you are coming from
<valorie> how do you access that server?
<valorie> when you are using it as a server, i mean
<MC1> i dont mean like a actual server that requires SSH
<MC1> i just run my server software on it and go on about my buisiness
<valorie> you mean a web-server?
<MC1> no, just like a small minecraft server for my friends and me, a teamspeak server.
<fr1lancer> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<valorie> I think setting an ssh account is well within your scope then
<valorie> put the broken screen somewhere you can't look at it, and read up on ssh
<MC1> I found out through research on m issue, "Boot device not found"
<valorie> you'll get it
<BluesKaj> howdy
<MC1> do you guys know where I can find information on repairing the Boot device not found error?
<valorie> where were you able to see that error message, MC1?
<MC1> it matches my symptoms as far as I can gather
<MC1> when  I boot up, i get a beeping noise when I press any key other than enter
<MC1> the screen usually changes when I press the enter key, but that lasts momentarily and then it returns to normal
<sammykim> May I ask how to upgrade font-config to make sure thread-safe with ubuntu?
<valorie> !info font-config
<ubottu> Package font-config does not exist in saucy
<valorie> so it seems it is part of systemsettings
<valorie> sammykim: why are you concerned about thread safety?
<sammykim> I contribute parallel program so they have to support thread safety.
<valorie> perhaps you should get the source and judge for yourself
<sammykim> Also I am using ubuntu is codename quantal.
<sammykim> valorie: Do you have any link to reference? I don't want to make terrible problem with my ubuntu by making a mistake.
<valorie> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<valorie> quantal is rather old if you are developing
<valorie> you can always get up-to-date sources by using project neon
<valorie> see #project-neon for more information
<valorie> you can run this next to your regular installation
<sammykim> Thanks for answering.
<sammykim> valorie: As long as I want to make sure thread-safe with fontconfig, I think I should upgrade my OS first to support over version 2.10.91 of fontconfig.
<valorie> sounds good, sammykim
<sammykim> I found the fontconfig guarantee thread-safe over 2.10.91 version. :)
<sammykim> valorie: Thanks for answering me. Have a great day!
<valorie> you too!
<valorie> and good luck in your programming
<Guest7333> im trying to completely switch from windows 8 to kubuntu on my toshiba laptop without success
<Guest7333> ive downloaded it to a usb drive and changed boot settings, secure boot, etc
<Guest7333> any help?
<valorie> do you mean that you burned the ISO onto the usb drive, or what?
<Guest7333> im about to try again. downloaded 64-bit this time
<Guest7333> ive done this before years ago
<valorie> is the USB "bootable"?
<valorie> in other words, can you run Kubuntu before installing it?
<Guest7333> i just downloaded it and moved the file to a usb drivem, changed boot settings and it worked
<valorie> so you can boot
<valorie> then what happens?
<valorie> in general you don't "move the file"
<valorie> you have to either dd it, or burn it
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Guest7333> the file type is "disc image" i guess thats wrong?
<Guest7333> ive been outta the game for a while forgive me
<valorie> that depends -- where did you download this file?
<Guest7333> kubuntu.org
<valorie> ok, you are fine then
<valorie> have a look at the links above and see if everything is ok
<Guest7333> i tried the 64-bit on an SD card but i dont think it was recognizable to boot from
<valorie> usually they aren't, right
<valorie> maybe that would work on a netbook
<Guest7333> oh i just looked at that "/burningIsoHowto"
<Guest7333> i havent seen that
<Guest7333> i fucking hate win8
<IdleOne> no need for the swearing
<Guest7333> will those instructions be similar to using a USB drive instead of dvd?
<valorie> yes
<Guest7333> awesome thank you i'll give it a try
<valorie> darn
<fr1lancer> бла бла бла бла
<jacky> wat
<Unit193> "bla bla bla bla" in Russian.
<MC1> Hello
<MC1> I did some modifcation on my laptop to remove the display completely, it didnt do anything. :/
<MC1> however the beeping message did go away
<MC1> and my hard drive light is stuck on
<arvind_> Hi, using IRC first time. Glad to meet you all.
<MC1> If I put my ear up to it I can hear the hard drive rev up but nothing else seems to happen
<rohan> i'm on kubuntu 14.04 with kde 4.12.1. when i right click on widgets in the panel, i don't get an option to remove them. is this an intended kde feature, or a kubuntu bug?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<em_> #Illuminati-Manga@irc.irchighway.net
<Affondo> come far riconoscere un tablet samsung a kubuntu?
<Jakaster> hein ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yanlenner> hi
<bren_> hi all
<bogfrog> hi
<SenoirButWise> Hi there .. I am, just using KDE on a t91 16GB SDD netbook .. also I note , for those IN THE UNITED KNIGDOM , that this Laptop is abailable for $100 in eay.co.uk http://r.ebay.com/QNffhC
<SenoirButWise> leaves .
<jacky> $100?
<jacky> why not just use pounds?
<Avihay> would any one venture to guess why I can't see html5 video in chromium?
<DT`> having a problem, everytime i try to run a specific app through terminal it say permission denied. i tried setting root with sudo -i but that didn't change anything
<DT`> its fastboot incase there is a known issue rooting phones
<michael__> Hello
<Guest85836> I was here the other day with issues on my display, I've fixed those but I want to know how I can use HDMI out
<Guest85836> Hello
<Guest85836> ?
<michael___> Hello?
<gtrepas> hello
<michael___> Hi
<miseria> "dicen, que el ser humano es un programa del universo; ¿sera que la muerte es solo un cambio de actividades?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<michael___> I'm look for help with my VGA out
<michael___> I have a high resolution TV and I want to use high resolution VGA, or better yet, HDMI out
<gtrepas> i am so bored
<trustythar> whit drivers nvidia is good xrender whit opengl?
<niki> Is there a way to specify a version of a package like one version lower using apt?
<niki> the new version of wine has a regression, and need to install one version lower
<niki> Or if someone can tell me how to install multiarch on 13.10, i can compile the older version of wine
<valorie> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<valorie> ah, niki left
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> session on Ubuntu flavors, including Kubuntu, in 5 mins: #ubuntu-classroom
<monty_hall> anybody use eclipse and having problems w/ ctrl+f11?
<monty_hall> doesn't seem to work anymore.
<monty_hall> still mapped in eclipse however.
<monty_hall> looked thru kde key mapping and don't see ctrl+f11
<monty_hall> was wondering if kde was intercepting the keystroke.
#kubuntu 2014-01-26
<Evclidis> Greetings..
<Evclidis> Is there a way to install only the gdm locker on kubuntu?
<jacky> Evclidis: afaik, you can make the default
<jacky> but the package 'kubuntu-desktop' depends on either 'lightdm' or 'kdm'
<jacky> so no
<jacky> making gdm the default would be the most approriate route
<rcw2>  what are all the things i need to do to ensure my alarm clock in kubuntu will function in the morning?   is the power saving mode screen the only thing?
<ThisNickIsHowFre> damn
<praxilene> exit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest93801> ok
<lolnoob> (16:38:08) tamerlanchiques-pol: Hi. I have a problem with windows Steam. I successfully download 100 mb of updates and pass to login screen.  Next I type my log and pass and press "login". Steam require to paste verification code that sent to my email. I paste it and press OK. Further, nothing happens. .  verification window just disappears
<lolnoob> I use "play on linux" , bot on clear wine it doesn't woring too
<lolnoob> working*
<fkm> lolnoob: Windows Steam? Wine? You do know that there's a native Linux version of Steam?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<holly> first of all kubuntu sucks
<holly> ubuntu is ok
<holly> but kubuntu?
<holly> whatever
<holly> that is the absolute joke
<holly> i mean really?
<FloodBotK1> holly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holly> ok
<holly> as i waas saying, ubuntu is ok, but kubuntu? who uses that first of all, any human being?
<holly> is kubuntu even coherent to a normal non com;uter gek person?
<holly> you guys need to go out and get some pussy
<holly> fucking faggots pussy brits
<Guest42927> hi too all
<fkm> Hi there. I have an authentication issue with my Samba shares on Kubuntu. I have a directory which I share for guests and allow read-access for everyone (through the properties dialog). But for some reason I'm prompted for a password. I couldn't find the same issue on Google which suggests to me that I'm missing something trivial :-\
<fkm> Does someone has a pointer for me as to where to look to find more information to this kind of problem?
<fkm> Addendum: When I add full access to my user and try to log in with the respective credentials, the prompt reappears as if my input was wrong :-\
<killo> buenas tardes
<monty_hall> is there a way to get rid of screen tearing on an nvidia video card?
<monty_hall> gtx 460
<monty_hall> strange
<monty_hall> the nvidia control panel has sync to blank checked
<monty_hall> vblank I mean
<monty_hall> yet I see tearing when I'm watchin a video
<Guest58402> hellooo
<zorgborg> hey does anyone know how to hide the 'new activity' icon in the top right corner on kde desktop?
<bprompt> hmm that'd be a kwin setting...   I use lxde
<zorgborg> bprompt: a kwin setting? wouldn't it be a plasma setting? doubt it has anything to do with kwin
<bprompt> hmmm maybe, yes
<zorgborg> bprompt: should i have a browse in .~/.config or ~/.kde etc?
<bprompt> zorgborg:    I'd think it'd be in ~/.kde/
<zorgborg> bprompt: think ive found the associated rc file, its a desktop file, do you know how I can comment out the right bit?
<bprompt> zorgborg:     I'd try a bash comment...    # same line comment
<bprompt> most config use the same syntax
<zorgborg> bprompt: yeh thanks was thinking that :)
<zorgborg> bprompt: hashed it out, not sure if it will work, just tried to set the changes with 'source plasma-desktoprc', just gonna try logging in and out
<bprompt> k
<zorgborg> bprompt: nope
<bprompt> zorgborg:    http://pastie.org/8670163
<zorgborg> bprompt: im not seeing whatever it is im supposed to?
<bprompt> zorgborg: .... hmm dunno..
<zorgborg> bprompt: sorry i mean the link works fine and everything im justn ot sure how it was relevant
<bprompt> zorgborg:    hehe.... did you read it?
<zorgborg> bprompt: scanned it, something about resetting plasma to how it is on a fresh install or something
<bprompt> zorgborg:    is just a posting... the posting is a bit long, the url is pasted there too if you want it, so I just cut only the relevant post from it
<zorgborg> bprompt: yeh i read the bit you'd cut out
<bprompt> zorgborg:    I see, you clicked on the url in the pastebin posting,   well, the url is there as the source, the relevant article is in the pastebin below the url
<zorgborg> bprompt: yeh sorry that's what i meant i have looked over the relevant bit in the pastebin page
<zorgborg> bprompt: is deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* supposed to reset it and the resetting will remove the new activity panel?
<bprompt> zorgborg:     so... there,  you delete those files, start anew with "activities"
<zorgborg> bprompt: cos i don't believe that seeing as with a fresh kubuntu install the new activity bar is there from the beginnnign
<bprompt> zorgborg:   it won't remove the activities panel, the activities bit will remain there, you can only click on the "stop" button on any activity
<zorgborg> bprompt: nah I'm not wanting an activities panel either, doesn't matter, I can live with it :)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> now and then I go and use kwin, and plasma loads, but I don't recall that "activities" part =), as I said, I use lxde
<zorgborg> bprompt: no probs, thanks anyways :)
#kubuntu 2015-01-19
<apb1963> lordievader: thank you
<stormchaser3000> um
<stormchaser3000> i could use some help
<stormchaser3000> i did somehting i probably souldn't have
<stormchaser3000> attempt to install kubuntu 14.10 packages on kubuntu 14.04
<stormchaser3000> and now
<stormchaser3000> my computer is messed up
<rd_> yo, no network after resume from suspend
<rd_> s3 acpi
<TwistedCheshire> Okay, this is an odd little thing that happened after a reboot. -_-
<TwistyTheClown> Does anyone else know, or are experiencing an issue with the Desktop tab suddenly turning sideways?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<stormchaser3000> here is something i mentioned a while ago
<stormchaser3000> [19:55:24] <stormchaser3000> um
<stormchaser3000> [19:55:28] <stormchaser3000> i could use some help
<stormchaser3000> [19:55:38] <stormchaser3000> i did somehting i probably souldn't have
<stormchaser3000> [19:55:58] <stormchaser3000> attempt to install kubuntu 14.10 packages on kubuntu 14.04
<stormchaser3000> [19:56:10] <stormchaser3000> and now
<unopaste> stormchaser3000 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * stormchaser3000 shoud have used ubuntu paste bin xD
<stormchaser3000> hi
<lordievader> stormchaser3000: And now?
<stormchaser3000> um
<stormchaser3000> i am using a dell latitude d610 trying to download a kubuntu 14.10 64 bit iso to use on the effected computer
<stormchaser3000> an HP ProBook 4540s
<stormchaser3000> but
<stormchaser3000> i want to connect to a McDonalds Free WiFi connection
<stormchaser3000> with the iw command
<stormchaser3000> to see if i can fix the issues
<stormchaser3000> and well more specificly i was trying to update the system and install kde 5
<stormchaser3000> from the kubuntu-next ppa
<stormchaser3000> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> stormchaser3000: Focus on one problem...
<stormchaser3000> XD
<stormchaser3000> well
<stormchaser3000> how would i connect to a connection called "McDonalds Free WiFi" (without quotes) using iw?
<stormchaser3000> (i am not at home so i can't use my own wifi called stormchasercentral
<stormchaser3000> )
<stormchaser3000> then i could probably fix the problem
<BluesKaj_> !enter | stormchaser3000
<stormchaser3000> without going through all the !@#$ of downloadin an iso file and installing fresh
<stormchaser3000> ?
<BluesKaj_> stormchaser3000, take it easy with enter key
<lordievader> stormchaser3000: Checkout wpa_supplicant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<BluesKaj_> stormchaser3000, why not use the network manager?
<stormchaser3000> BluesKaj_: i would
<stormchaser3000> but i am stuck on a text based interface
<yossarianuk> is there a room I can ask about recompiling the ubuntu kernel source ?
<stormchaser3000> with a parcialy broken plasma 5 installation
<yossarianuk> (I know its not 'supported')
<lordievader> yossarianuk: #ubuntu-kernel, I suppose.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks - (I am experienced in compiling kernels - just cannot get the version of kernel-source in the linux-source package to compile)
<yossarianuk> think i'm missing a step...
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I do not understand your sentence.
<yossarianuk> ok not to worry - thanks -i'll go to the other room to ask.
 * stormchaser3000 countinues downloading his kubuntu 14.10 iso
<yossarianuk> (basically the linux-source package doesn't compile when using  'debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' - but make-kpkg does work.
<svend-ev>  /msg NickServ identify ehocele
<lordievader> svend-ev: Time to change your Freenode password.
#kubuntu 2015-01-20
<Dawid90d> Hello?
<Dawid90d> Is anyone there?
<dawid90dd> Hello
<dawid90dd> anyone online?
<tekkbuzz> dawid90dd: got a question?
<dawid90dd> yes
<dawid90dd> im kinda stuck
<dawid90dd> because im using only terminal
<dawid90dd> i think i messed something with kubuntu, because i can't load kubuntu login screen
<dawid90dd> i can only use recovery mode
<tekkbuzz> dawid90dd: hang on a bit, someone might see your question, and answer you back.
<dawid90dd> ok
<tekkbuzz> did you try startx ?
<dawid90dd> what's that?
<tekkbuzz> type it and find out, it starts your gui.
<dawid90dd> sec
<dawid90dd> i have errors
<tekkbuzz> what are they?
<dawid90dd> damn, i can't really dump them out
<dawid90dd> if i could at least use pastebin or something
<bubbasaures> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bubbasaures> dawid90dd, there you go
<dawid90dd> ok
<dawid90dd> let me install it and dump it out
<bubbasaures> cool, I'm back to ubuntu, best of luck. ;)
<dawid90dd> ok, how can i get url
<tekkbuzz> it should reply back to you with it.
<dawid90dd> uh..
<dawid90dd> okay
<dawid90dd> little bit strange
<dawid90dd> i was supposted to type startx | pastebinit -b
<dawid90dd> ?
<dawid90dd> it just dumped out me everything
<dawid90dd> without pastebin url
<tekkbuzz> type    source .bashrc
<tekkbuzz> then try again, it might be a function.
<dawid90dd> im little bit confused... i get small terminal every time i execute startx
<dawid90dd> but when i switch tabs
<dawid90dd> i see that i get errors
<dawid90dd> wait
<dawid90dd> i must restart computer
<dawid90dd> be right back
<dawid90dd> ok it works
<dawid90dd> i mean startx
<tekkbuzz> k
<tekkbuzz> cool
<tekkbuzz> you login manager is not starting.
<dawid90dd> no
<dawid90dd> i just have like smaller console
<dawid90dd> on top left corner
<dawid90dd> and i can use cursor\
<tekkbuzz> screenshot?
<dawid90dd> i dont know how to make it there
<dawid90dd> when i have tabs i have this startx on CTRL+ALT+F8
<dawid90dd> F7 is kubuntu loading screen
<dawid90dd> which is not loading
<dawid90dd> rest tabs are just consoles
<dawid90dd> but on this f8 startx i also have console
<dawid90dd> just smaller version
<tekkbuzz> I'm no expert, I have been hoping someone would join in, to help you better.
<dawid90dd> wait a sec
<dawid90dd> im gonna switch irc tab
<dawid90dd> ok
<dawid90dd> im back
<tekkbuzz> im here.
<dawid90dd> i can use firefox
<dawid90dd> from startx
<dawid90dd> well, that helps a lot
<tekkbuzz> alt-shft-f7 does what?
<dawid90dd> ctrl-shift you mean ?
<dawid90dd> alt shift f7 does nothing
<tekkbuzz> sorry ctrl-alt
<dawid90dd> kubuntu loading screen
<dawid90dd> but i can't load it
<dawid90dd> thats my problem
<tekkbuzz> try installing a Display Manager, like kdm
<tekkbuzz> I use lightdm
<dawid90dd> i use lightdm too
<dawid90dd> but ... wait
<dawid90dd> i remember that when i was loading linux
<dawid90dd> i saw that lightdm screen manager failed at loading
<dawid90dd> in recovery mode
<dawid90dd> so
<dawid90dd> when i unstalled kdm
<dawid90dd> i just need to restart computer and on the boot i will get kdm login screen?
<tekkbuzz> should
<dawid90dd> okay, thanks for help, ill try to reboot
<dawid90dd> will join irc in a moment
<dawid90dd> \quit
<Dawid90dd> ok
<Dawid90dd> it worked out
<tekkbuzz> great, I'm usually not that much help.
<Dawid90dd> bro you saved mine life
<Dawid90dd> if not you i would be stuck for whole night with this damn text terminal on my screen
<tekkbuzz> but usually you just need to write a question, and wait for a while for an answer, in these help channels.
<tekkbuzz> most people are busy doing other stuff.
<Dawid90dd> yeah, i know
<Dawid90dd> well
<Dawid90dd> at least i learned some basic stuff
<Dawid90dd> thank you very much for help, i appreciate that
<tekkbuzz> np, Good Luck, cya!
<Dawid90dd> cya
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Junka> is plasma 5.1 updated in the 14.10 preview?
<lordievader> soee: ^
<soee> Junka: not yet i think, the packages are in staging ppa and needs to be move to proper repo i think <- Riddell ?
<Riddell> soee, Junka: right, it needs testing
<foormea> hello hello. the ubuntu minimal net install cd, does it let me install any flavour of ubuntu? or do i need to get the right mini cd for the flavour i want? i want to install kubuntu plasma5 from a mini install cd
<Junka> so it has the latest version Riddell ?
<Junka> gtg
<Lynoure> Seems Akonadi fails for me out of the box.
<Lynoure> "MySQL server log contains errors" and then "Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus" "Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus"
<alvin> I have yet to see an akonadi log that does not "contain errors" :-)
<Lynoure> alvin: I almost got there. Purged all akonadi configs, reinstalled akonadi, and then switched to sqlite
<Lynoure> alvin: at least it runs now, with only one complaint about previous log having errors
<alvin> Yes, I believe I have the same ones. It doesn't go away after restarting Akonadi. Maybe there's a bug about that. Actually, since switching to plasma5 I can no longer find the akonadi control program in the gui. It used to show up when you typed "akonadi", but no more. I had to add resources by using Kontact itself.
<alvin> Aside from those harmless errors, it actually works fine.
<alvin> A bit slow on the sync of my ownCloud server, but I believe that's because of my use of sqlite in ownCloud. One of these days, I'll switch that to PostgreSQL.
<DarkSQUID> is thigs working?
<DarkSQUID> YES!
<Shaggoth_> hi all
<Shaggoth_> how do i locate a hide file ?
<Quintasan> Shaggoth_: ls -al should show all files in current directory
<jubo2> 'ls -a'?
<Shaggoth_> tahts the pb i dont know the directory
<Quintasan> Shaggoth_: You can always try find / -iname <name of file you are looking for>
<Shaggoth_> ty i'll try
<Shaggoth_> with the"." or not ?
<Quintasan> Shaggoth_: Is it somewhere in your home directory? If yes then change / to ~ in that command
<Shaggoth_> k ty
<Quintasan> It should be fine if you do not include the "." symbol
<Shaggoth_> nop he find nothing :/
<kubuntuplasma5> wow plasma 5 :D
<kubuntuplasma5> windows preview are kinda BIG
<kubuntuplasma5> lol
<foormea> hi! discussions for plasma5 are here or on another chan?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ped7g> recently I did upgrade from kubuntu 13.04 to 14.10 ... and I have a dumb question: looks to me like many apps lost the menubar accel keys, like "Alt+F" to open File menu in Konsole... is it just some setting somewhere, or are they really missing? Or something went wrong with my installation?
<charly_> r
<charly_> hola
<kosmo> ciao
<designbybeck> was trying out Kubuntu 14.10, why doesn't the install speak like "Human Beings"
<designbybeck> Like on the install for Ubuntu it simply explains "Windows 7 is on here" do you want to split the harddrive
<designbybeck> and Kubuntu Says, Guided This, Guided That....
#kubuntu 2015-01-21
<cromagi> Can i have help please
<cromagi> Anyone here?
<cromagi> Argggg help
<odsent> hey there
<odsent> I have tourettes syndrome, so sorry if I randomly type swear words
<odsent> fuck
<dewdrop> Hi, Muon Discover crashes at startup. Where could I look into to know the cause?
<valorie> dewdrop: does the crasher report thing start up?
<valorie> we often call it Dr. Konqui
<dewdrop> valorie: No, it just disappears after a few seconds
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, you could start it from the commandline, and watch what happens
<dewdrop> holy cow, it works from the commandline
<valorie> most stuff does
<dewdrop> But I do get quite a few errors about misbehaving and error reading io device. I've look into it. Thanks
<soee> good morning
<foormea> hi! i'm running a fresh install of kubuntu 14.10 plasma5. i'm always confused with the package i need to install to be able to see flash stuff in firefox
<valorie> pepperflash I think
<valorie> !info pepperflash
<ubottu> Package pepperflash does not exist in utopic
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<foormea> mh well i'm not sure what i did but now it seems to work...
<foormea> i'm always struggling with this at every install
<foormea> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<sbm> where is the technical room ?
<sbm> can anyone help e about kubuntu connection
<ArtooDetoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nexia> Hi , I'm getting a "[Errno 28]No space left on device" error in the Kubuntu 14.10 installer. I'm re-installing kubuntu in a dual boot for the record, and everything looks fine in he manual disk setup, but I get this error :/
<Nexia> after that installer also crashes. (and onto of that getting a  "error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. error, so I can't access win 7 either)
<BluesKaj> Nexia, are you using auto partitioning, if so I suggest you try manual to make sure the OS installs to the correct partition
<Nexia> No, I'm using manual
<BluesKaj> Nexia, so you're choosing the ext file partition and choosing change then ext4 and then / as the mountpoint?
<Nexia> BluesKaj: I just deleted all of them (except swap) into free space and re-created the first time
<Nexia> the second time, I did what you said, just re-using each partion and setting filesystem and mountpoint
<BluesKaj> Nexia, deleted all of ?
<Nexia> all the existing ext4 partions like /, /home, /boot
<BluesKaj> Nexia, all you need is to install to / , there's no need for boot parrtition, and all you had to do with /home ios reset the mountpoint
<Nexia> ok, I'll skip /boot, thx
<Nexia> BluesKaj: should it be primary or logical ?
<BluesKaj>   / is always primary
<Nexia> oh ok
<Nexia> i mean in the create a new partition menu
<BluesKaj> Nexia, how many primaries do have on the HDD?
<Nexia> BluesKaj: 1?
 * Nexia does not know
<BluesKaj> Nexia, check the partition properties
<Nexia> ah, I thought you were talking about both my windows and these new linux partions
<BluesKaj> yes  I am
<Nexia> can't check that in the installer ..
<Nexia> there's no "partition properties" as far as I can see.
<Nexia> only these "add change, delete" buttons..no right click context menu eitherr
<ArtooDetoo> Nexia: can you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 or similar to get a shell?
<BluesKaj> you can assume it's primary if the partition is not extended or logical
<Nexia> can't figure how to tell that either from just looking :P
<BluesKaj> try to install to the partition you used as / , if you still have a /home then just reset the mountpoint and continue
<Nexia> meh, re-did them again just to be sure
<Nexia> 8 gigs swap first (logical), now 87 GB primary /, and rest /home logical...
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> 87G for / is bit large , 20G is plrnty ..I ususually use 15
<BluesKaj> errplenty
<Nexia> hm, no logical/primary option for / apparntly since /swap is first ...
<BluesKaj> how much ram ?
<Nexia> 4 GB
<Nexia> *hits install now button*
<Nexia> "Write the changes to disks?"
<Nexia> bleh bleh
<BluesKaj> if your logicals are under an extended then you should be fine
<Nexia> "The partition tables of the following devices are changed: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)"
<BluesKaj> Nexia, did yoy delete your windows NTFS partition too ?
<Nexia> BluesKaj: not at all.
<BluesKaj> yoy=you
<BluesKaj> good
<Nexia> all nfts aboove the partitons remain intact
<Nexia> above*
<BluesKaj> Nexia, isn't your NTFS sda ?
<Nexia> BluesKaj: yes
<Nexia> also: o god, finally seems to be working
<Nexia> "Rerieving file 10 of 57"
<Nexia> wow, net really slow. 8m 34s left
<Someguyoutthere> Kubuntu 14.10 Live system. Attempting to run partitionmanager as root produces a warning message "No usable devices could be found. ", and emits "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0." on StdErr. What's going on, and will it persist if I install?
<Someguyoutthere> Oh, and of course it doesn't actually run.
<yossarianuk> have you tried it as sudo Someguyoutthere:
<Someguyoutthere> yossarianuk: Yes, I ran "sudo partitionmanager".
<Someguyoutthere> There is more lines to StdErr: "Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)" and "Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceRemoved(QDBusObjectPath)".
<lordievader> Someguyoutthere: Is dbus running?
<Someguyoutthere> hm.
<Someguyoutthere> Both "kubuntu" and "root" have a running dbus-daemon
<Someguyoutthere> Interestingly, attempting to run Partitionmanager without root privileges will still produce the warning message and the two "Object..." lines, but not the "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0." message on stderr.
<Someguyoutthere> I'm not actually familiar enough with KDE/Kubuntu setups to make sense of this though, I'm more of an XFCE guy.
<yossarianuk> check there are no processes (ps aux |grep part)
<yossarianuk> then try again from the kde menu
<Someguyoutthere> It's not running, and it still fails from the KDE menu.
<Nexia> BluesKaj: so it worked, buuut
<Nexia> grub menu not showing up now ;-;
<Nexia> directly boots to Kubuntu.
<Someguyoutthere> Ite seem to take quite a while of give up though after to shows the error message.
<Someguyoutthere> I don't know what's up with that.
<yossarianuk> Nexia: hold left shift on boot to see grub menu
<Nexia> oh
<yossarianuk> you have to time it right - after the bios stuff...
<Nexia> yossarianuk: Windows 7 does not appear.
<yossarianuk> Nexia: UEFI ?/
<Nexia> hm, wait, if I recall correctly, I need to run grub update or something in konsole right?
<yossarianuk> do you use UEFI ?
<Nexia> grub refresh*
<Nexia> no
<yossarianuk> sudo update-grub
<Nexia> ah, yes that.
<Nexia> Eh, "incorrect password"
<Nexia> I could have sworn I set it up properly :(
<BluesKaj_> it usually asks for it twice
<Nexia> then it has to be a huge fail on my part.
<Nexia> BluesKaj_: what would be the easiest way to reset password?
<BluesKaj_> Nexia, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword or here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Nexia> BluesKaj_: thanks, although I just tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<BluesKaj_> ne did it work ?
<Nexia> rebooting now..
<BluesKaj_> Nexia,^
<Nexia> It did :)
<Nexia> Thanks!
<Nexia> nice, after running sudo update-grub, my win 7 installation now appears too.
<Nexia> Thanks a lot guys.
<Noah____> most of my functions return as unauthorized
<BluesKaj_> Noah____,  which "functions" ?
<Noah____> BluesKaj: connecting to Wifi, mounting flash drives, etc
<Noah____> BluesKaj: I think it has to do with the fact that I was trying to upgrade to 14.10 several times but failed.
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, did you update, upgrade and dist-upgrade the packages before trying to upgrade the OS/
<Noah____> BluesKaj_: Yes, yes, and no. I was afraid to dist-upgrade because the last time I ran it it said it would remove key packages
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, it removes old versions no longer required
<BluesKaj_> and you also have to disable the lts only setting in the update manager
<BluesKaj_> err LTS only
<Noah____> BluesKaj_: That last message had me confused. Do I change it bact to LTS once I'm updated?
<BluesKaj_> no
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ what did u mean?
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ u there?
<BluesKaj_> you can update, upgrade and dist upgrade with LTS enabled , then turn it off and upgrade to 14.10\
<BluesKaj_> assuming you are using 14.04
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ I was already at 14.04
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ nevermind
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ but now I can't even connect to wif
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ but now I can't even connect to wifi
<BluesKaj_> so what are you using atm , Noah____ ?
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ What is atm? so how can dist-upgrade download the packages?
<BluesKaj_> at the moment
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ I am dual booted so I am using Windows.
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, sudo apt-get dist upgrade may or may not upgrade your packages depending how recently you used the command
<BluesKaj_> err dist-upgrade that is
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ If I could give the plasma shell to use root, then I could maybe connect. I'll try that, and what you said.
<Noah____> BlueKaj_ ALso, how the update failed was this: it would go through the process. Gave me an error of unverifiable packages. clicked ok. Gave a check then a red x next to getting new packages, then closed itself.
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, root is never a good idea.
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, then run sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 14.10 with LTS upgrade disabled because 14.10 is not a LTS release
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: unfortunately I am having permission issues with my user so I can't even connect to wifi. I need wifi to download packages that are needed.
<Noah____> BlueKaj_ after or before dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj_> after
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, if you have permission problem, I would say you better reinstall Linux.
<Graf_Westerholt> Installing Linux takes ten minutes.
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, lets wait til he finishes the commands i gave him first
<Graf_Westerholt> I think using root in a wrong way could make more trouble.
<Graf_Westerholt> Ten minutes for a new, working Linux.
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, just use your user permissions not as root
<Noah____> BluesKaj_ OK Graf_Westerholt: Unfortunately I cannot boot from cd for some reason. :P Gonna do what BluesKaj_ said. BTW: BluesKaj_ you still have a BluesKaj session and tab complete always goes to that.
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, you do not need a CD/DVD, you can boot from flash.
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: same thing
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, are you sure you set your PC to boot from flash?
<BluesKaj_> yeah , I'm away on my other pc...makes no diff i still see the highlighted nick
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: Yep. I select flashdrive and it just boots to grub
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, buy a new PC. How did you install your OS?
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: I installed kubuntu via cd. And I dont have enough money for a new pc.
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, stop that ..buy a pc
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: I don't have time to get into the boot problems. hopping over to kubuntu now
<Graf_Westerholt> Noah____, did you do the CD/DVD/flash to boot  from correctly? Not just copy the iso to it?
<Noah____> Graf_Westerholt: Yes i did. If I hadn't it wouldn't have booted. I have had Kubuntu for months now. hopping over to kubuntu now
<BluesKaj_> Noah____, use dd to copy the image to usb http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<Noah___> BluesKaj_ I am here on another computer. A new problem arose. I am using this for a while and then I will go back to my other computer.
<BluesKaj_> Noah___, I assume your other pc is the one you are upgrading to 14.10.
<Noah___> BluesKaj_ Yep
<De8dSh0t> d
<nescius> where is Kubuntu plasma5 channel?
<nescius> I have installed it to test my issues with uhd screen, they fixed it there already.. but I have a problem now where my cursor disapears untill restart of X server, this happens seldom but KDE is then unusable.
<nescius> I guess I need to know which process is responsible for drawing cursors in KDE
<mparillo> nescius: The Kubuntu Developers hang out on #kubuntu-devel, but you may have better luck on #kde or #plasma
#kubuntu 2015-01-22
<Noah______> Kubuntu 14.10 is referred to as LTS on the website at one point even though I'm pretty sure it's not. Is that just a typo.
<Noah______> Kubuntu 14.10 is referred to as LTS on the website at one point even though I'm pretty sure it's not. Is that just a typo.
<somekool> I went through system upgrade (from Vivid Alpha) and I had several problems with packages at various incompatible version... I could start plasma, but kwin was not loading... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fixed everything.... so easy, thank you
<valorie> good news, somekool
<somekool> I'm loving the new kwin theme. looks fresh. KDE5 is awesome
<valorie> I've been running plasma 5 for a few months, and yes, I love it too
<valorie> there is no "kde5" as such
<valorie> since everything is now split
<somekool> plasma5 then
<valorie> I love all the fresh energy in the KDE community lately
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alvin> Will we get some plasma5 update for 14.10 before Vivis is out?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<semi_> Hi! Anyone else have problem with the external monitor not being detected after the latest update to 14.10?
<semi_> The external monitor connected to the DisplayPort of my HP Elitebook 840 G1 is no longer detected.
<BluesKaj> semi_, which gpu?
<semi_> Intel 4400
<semi_> BluesKaj ^
<semi_> xrandr lists all external ports as disconnected.
<semi_> This setup worked fine just an hour ago, before doing the update.
<BluesKaj> semi_, did you reboot?
<semi_> BluesKaj, yes I did.
<semi_> Up until the reboot the external monitor worked fine.
<BluesKaj> I hate to ask , but is the monitor powered on ?
<somekool> anyone know of a tool that add git integration to dolphin ?
<semi_> Hehe, yes, BluesKaj, I can access its menu. :)
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu semi_ ?
<semi_> Moreover, when I run xrandr, the monitor lights up and shows the DisplayPort logo at its corner.
<semi_> 14.10
<semi_> ...but soon after showing the DisplayPort logo, the monitor goes blank again.
<BluesKaj> semi_, have you tried the hdmi ?
<semi_> BluesKaj, this laptop does not have hdmi -- only DisplayPort and VGA.
<BluesKaj> semi_, i915 or i965 driver ?
<semi_> Seems to be i915.
<semi_> BluesKaj ^
<BluesKaj> yes that the same driver I have for my laptop with the 4000 gpu, but i don't have a displayport
<BluesKaj> I'm puzzled because intel drivers on linux have become very reliable ...wondering about the displayport connection and how it 's affected
<semi_> BluesKaj, that matches my experience with the intel drivers.
<BluesKaj> just as an example , most intel hda audio drivers don't need pulseaudio support
<semi_> I will try another reboot...
<semi_> BluesKaj, it works!
<semi_> The reboot did not help.
<semi_> But unplugging and plugging the *power cord* of the monitor did the trick.
<semi_> Go figure.
<semi_> Anyhow, BluesKaj, thank you for your help. :)
<semi_> Strange how merely powercycling either the laptop or the monitor did not help. I actually had to unplug the monitor...
<BluesKaj> semi_, glad it works, strange indeed :)
<Guest55456> Hi, I'm trying to install AMD Catalyst in KUbuntu 15.04 and it is giving me this error: Language packs are missing from your system,
<Guest55456> I don't understand how do I install these packages.
<BluesKaj> Guest55456, do an update and upgrade
<Guest55456> BluesKaj: already did that
<Guest55456> still the same
<BluesKaj> ok , dist-upgrade
<Guest55456> BluesKaj: nothing to be upgraded in this as well
<BluesKaj> still the same error?
<Guest55456> Yeah
<BluesKaj> do you have any ppas in your sources?
<Guest55456> BluesKaj: The default ones
<BluesKaj> Guest55456, and do you have all the source repos enabled in your package manager /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest55456> BluesKaj: Everything except
<Guest55456> Canonical's
<Guest55456> ## 'partner' repository.
<Guest55456> is enabled
<BluesKaj> ok Guest55456 try this, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest55456> Installing some packages, will get back to you after it is done
<Guest55456> within 5-10 mins
<Guest55456> BluesKaj: Still same error
<Guest10679> BluesKaj: The error about the Languages still exist.
<Guest10679> Can't seem to resolve it. :/
<Guest10679> How can this be achieved in KUbuntu?
<Guest10679> To install and apply the language packs, go to System Settings -> Language Support, will install default packages, Tick System Wide
<BluesKaj> he laguage packs are missing from his sytem and it's blocking apt from installing anything else
<BluesKaj> the
<lordievader> And what prevents him from installing the language packs?
<BluesKaj> Guest10679, what's the error exactly ?
<Guest10679> Language packs are missing from your system, Install and apply language packs before continuing with the installation of the AMD Catalyst driver.
<lordievader> Guest10679: Does apt-get error?
<BluesKaj> Guest10679, is this a result of updating/upgrading ?
<Guest10679> lordievader: no..
<Guest10679> BluesKaj: Initially when I was updating, it gave Error 404 for extras.ubuntu. something..
<Guest10679> then I removed the extras source from Sources.
<lordievader> Guest10679: Does apt-get error when you install fglrx?
<Guest10679> adn the error went awat
<Guest10679> lordievader: Yes it give error for this one
<lordievader> Guest10679: What exactly?
<lordievader> !pastebin | Guest10679
<ubottu> Guest10679: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest10679> lordievader: Unmet dependencies errors
<Guest10679> Shall I still post the complete error?
<lordievader> Guest10679: Yes, please pastebin the full error.
<Guest10679> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821137/
<BluesKaj> install fglrx-core
<Guest10679> and this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821150/ is when I try to install  amd catalyst
<lordievader> Guest10679: What is the output of "apt-cache policy fglrx" and "apt-cache policy fglrx-core"?
<lordievader> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 21582 kB, installed size 90594 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> !info fglrx-core
<ubottu> fglrx-core (source: fglrx-installer): Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 14692 kB, installed size 62759 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Guest10679> !info fglrx
<lordievader> Guest10679: Well?
<Guest10679> lordievader: fglrx has been installed. :-)
<Guest10679> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 21582 kB, installed size 90594 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Guest10679> !info fglrx-core
<ubottu> fglrx-core (source: fglrx-installer): Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 14692 kB, installed size 62759 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> Guest10679: Hmm okay, good to hear :)
<Guest10679> lordievader: although the http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<Guest10679> is still not working
<Guest10679> giving that Languages not installed error.
 * Guest10679 wonders why
<BluesKaj> Guest10679, which method was used to install the OS?
<Guest10679> Live USB
<BluesKaj> odd that the language packs didn't install properly
<Guest10679> BluesKaj: Yeah
<BluesKaj> did you md5sum the image
<Guest10679> Yes, first thing I did
<Guest10679> was to check that
<BluesKaj> previous to copying and after?
<Guest10679> Yeah both
<Guest10679> The same image was used to install the OS on my friend's system, he didn't face this error
<Romulo> good afternoon, someone managed to install kde5plasma in kubuntu 14:04
<Romulo> Hiiiii
<Guest61857> OK, this is embarassing.  Installed 15.04 A2 (which works fine, btw) but I cannot find where to install the nvidia drivers, not used to KDE at all. :)
<soee> Guest61857: open terminal
<soee> and type
<soee> kcmshell4 kcm_driver_manager
<soee> the drivers manager was ot ported yet to kf5
<soee> so with this command you can use old one
<Guest61857> Ah...thanks, thought I was going crazy,
<Guest61857> need sudo?
<soee> uhm i dont think so
<soee> you will be promped for it if needed i think
<Guest61857> it does, thanks
<keithzg> Yikes, my ~/.local/share/baloo is 14.9GiB :(
<keithzg> No SystemSettings/Kcmshell option to empty that cache and refresh it after I add some major locations to the Do Not Search list?
<keithzg> hmmm and no equivalent of tracker's --hard-reset for balooctl, apparently? That's unfortunate.
<Drevkevac> hey, I wanted to try the kubuntu plasma 5 tech preview in vbox, but it just blackscreens on boot. I am using the amd64   ISO downloaded from kubuntu.org, and I have verified that the sha256 sum is correct. ANy idea why this might happen?
<keithzg> Drevkevac: Whatcha giving it in terms of 3D and 2D acceleration, and video memory?
<Drevkevac> 128mb video RAM, but vbox says accelleration is only supported for windows guests, so 2/3d accelleration is disabled
<keithzg> 2D is only valid for Windows guests, but I don't believe that's true of 3D unless I'm remembering wrong.
<Drevkevac> I just enabled 3d, and there was no error
<Drevkevac> fingers crossed
<Drevkevac> nope, same problem
<Drevkevac> http://imgur.com/i0ztwIl,MhZtMnw#0
<Drevkevac> this is what it looks like right now
<Drevkevac> notice the wierd resolution on the second image, whcih is a screenshot of kubuntu after having booted several minutes ago
<Noah___> How do I find my encryption key for my home folder. I accidentally closed the window that would have given me the key.
<noah_> how do I find the encryption key to my home folder (asking again because I got disconnected)
<nagerst> Hi. i get error 403 on kubuntuforums.net
<nagerst> HTTP_REFERER pollution of serverlogs with spam ads ad word bdsm, we do not link from there (REFSPAM-046).
<soee> works fne for me
<nagerst> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64390-How-to-setup-KMail-with-Yahoo-IMAP
<nagerst> "https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64390-How-to-setup-KMail-with-Yahoo-IMAP"
<nagerst> oops
<nagerst> "Either the address you are accessing this site from has been banned for previous malicious behavior or the action you attempted is considered to be hostile to the proper functioning of this system."
<nagerst> i wish i knew what the site said
<nagerst> google cache to the resque =D
#kubuntu 2015-01-23
<ankankita> can anyone help me with something... i'm using windows... i can't make kubuntu plasma 5 bootable in usb...
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> pfff, ask and leave
<lamogo> Howdy. New to the Kubuntu and KDE community, like what I see so far! I have a question, in what way does the KDE desktop intergrate with Facebook? I had tried GNOME3 a few days ago and liked how it intergrated with FB, not sure if KDE/Plasma has something similar.
<valorie> integrated?
<valorie> it's a website
<lamogo> Well that chat client isn't and FB has an API that many other desktop environments use.
<funkyjive> how can I disable dead keys?   whenever I press " I have to press a space before I get the quotes.  and if I press another key I get an accented leader.  I like to get back to standard US keyboard setup.  I don´t know how I got here.
<funkyjive> 14.04
<funkyjive> ok found it.  whew.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jimjim> i t's six p.m in where i live haha
<Graf_Westerholt> jimjim :)
<jimjim> hey
<Graf_Westerholt> It is 1033 UTC+1 here.
<jimjim> you are in eourpe ?
<Graf_Westerholt> jimjim, right.
<jimjim>  what?
<Graf_Westerholt> jimjim, correct, I am in Europe.
<jimjim>  not that plooltion hum?
<jimjim> much
<jimjim> sorry
<jimjim> pollioution
<Graf_Westerholt> pollution? :D
<jimjim> i'm not drunk
<jimjim> :D
<Graf_Westerholt> I hear that a lot from drunken guys. :P
<jimjim> Graf_Westerholt: i'm really not drunk! :D
<Graf_Westerholt> Can you proof it? ;)
<jimjim> my teacher is teaching me how to use irc
<Graf_Westerholt> How old are you, jimjim?
<jimjim> 14
<jimjim> no,13
<lordievader> jimjim, Graf_Westerholt: Can this conversation move to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<jimjim> ok
<lordievader> Thank you.
<Graf_Westerholt> np
<Mehrad_> hi! i have a problem and this is that i cant "log in"! i entered my Password in login page, than there is just a white page! what i must do?
<Mehrad_> GPU: AMD Readeon 3000
<Mehrad_> RAM: 4GB
<soee> Mehrad_: what Kubuntu version ?
<Mehrad_> soee it's 14.04
<Gotolei> is it possible to run the 14.10 tech preview in virtualbox?
<Gotolei> because if so I'm apparently doing something horribly wrong http://i.imgur.com/ATqgVrH.png
<soee> Mehrad_: strange i never heard os fuch problem before
<soee> Gotolei: disable 3d or acceleration, i cant remember how its called in VB
<Gotolei> mk, testing
<Mehrad_> so can I Re install Kubuntu without any change in my setting?
<Gotolei> it's doing the same thing
<soee> Gotolei: related http://www.maketecheasier.com/installing-ubuntu-14-10-in-virtualbox/ ?
<soee> Mehrad_: change in settings ?
<Gotolei> got it to work, nested paging was the issue
<soee> Gotolei: also what 14.10 tech preview?
<soee> newset is 15.04 Alpha 2
<Gotolei> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu the one with plasma 5
<soee> Gotolei: i suggest trying Vivid alpha 2
<soee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Gotolei> i just want to play around with plasma 5 a bit, see what it's developed into
<Mehrad_> soee_: my mean is repairing kubuntu.
<soee> Mehrad_: hard to say if we don't know what the issue is, if you want to reinstall system all your settings will stay f you have separate home partition
<Mehrad_> soee : thank you anyway! i will try it.
<Gotolei> ok now it seems to be running, and i get a cursor that moves
<Gotolei> but it's just a black screen
<Gotolei> does the liveboot take a while to startup or something?
<soee> Gotolei: 14.10 or 15.04 ?
<Gotolei> 14.10
<Gotolei> unless you honestly think a daily build is going to work better than a download from the official site.. :P
<Gotolei> went through login, the splash screen did its thing and faded out
<Gotolei> and now it just sits
<soee> for me it is :) im using 15.04 on PC and laptop :)
<soee> Gotolei: try
<soee> ALT + F2
<soee> krunner shows up ?
<Gotolei> nope
<Gotolei> 1.2gb is like a 1hr download for me, but guess i'll give it a shot
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Gotolei> fwiw clicking makes the cursor movement lag for a good ten-something seconds :p
<Gotolei> but yeah it's going nowhere
<soee> well im not to familiar with VB :) my testing env is my laptop :)
<Gotolei> only 19m remaining on the download, surprisingly
<soee> you see how maginc Kubuntu is ? :-)
<Gotolei> http://i.imgur.com/HI4Uo5U.png very magic, such wonder
<Gotolei> wait am i supposed to be downloading the daily build or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/alpha-2/
<soee> Gotolei: its probably 99% the same
<Gotolei> mmk
<Gotolei> ok the daily build doesn't even get to the login screen apparently
<soee> Gotolei: this must be some issue with your VB configuration i hink
<Gotolei> @soee
<Gotolei> i haven't changed anything since installing it, only custom thing is nested paging disabled
<Gotolei> heck i've had this laptop for less than a month
<Gotolei> vervet alpha 2 almost done downloading..
<Gotolei> this one seems to be stuck on the splash screen
<Gotolei> bluh, guess it just doesn't work in vb
<Gotolei> w/e i'll just try it as a live boot sometime tomorrow or something
<Gotolei> thanks for the help, anyways
<alberto_> list
<soee> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<baizon> hi guys, i have a problem with firefox + youtube + html5 :(
<baizon> the video stutters the whole time, only in fullscreen its working fine
<baizon> any ideas how to fix that?
<maliboy> how to add a volume mixer in the panel ?
<maliboy> mine is missing
<decast> Greetings everyone, sorry to bother with a noob question: is it ok to have files (in /var/log) with timestamps (by ls -l) prior to the install date? Thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> decast: Probably better for ##Linux , but they're just debug log files, shouldn't be any harm
<genii> decast: So long as they are not from the future it won't cause any problems
<decast> Thanks for the tip SonikkuAmerica and genii.  It looks kind of strange to me, to have installed the system on December and some logfile getting a timestam from Jully. Could it be related to dates the time the Kubuntu ISO image was created?
<genii> No, that wouldn't matter
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: (Lol, from the future)
<genii> SonikkuAmerica: It happens.
<genii> ( usually due to timezone reset)
 * SonikkuAmerica gets a lot of "Superblock last mount time is in the future." messages
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<decast> ok, that one from the future was a cute one indeed, thank you gents.
<lucidguy> OMG I can't freaking print PDFs in black&white or grayscale...  Always comes out in color
<lucidguy> I've got a Xerox 6655.. installed the printer via their PPD.. and tried using their very own PrinterManager app.  Still colour.
<arch-kubu> vivid  kglobalaccel stops plasma-workspace update
<bprompt> ?
<arch-kubu> Unpacking plasma-workspace (4:5.1.95-0ubuntu2) over (4:5.1.2+git20150113.0114+15.04-0ubuntu0) ...
<arch-kubu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-workspace_4%3a5.1.95-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<arch-kubu>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.kde.kglobalaccel.service', which is also in package libkf5globalaccel-data 5.6.0+git20150112.0047+15.04-0ubuntu0
<Bischoop> Hi all
<bprompt> allo
<Bischoop> Hi bprompt
#kubuntu 2015-01-24
<somekool> Love is in the air
<abc_> anyone know a little about public key encryption?
<Unit193> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * lamogo says hi
<owlman> Hi all! Just tried to install plasma 5 following the instructions to upgrade from 14.10 plasma 4. I'm getting some interesting artefacts displayed on the desktop. Just to confirm: I should choose sddm as the display manager during the upgrade?
<soee> owlman: yes you can use sddm if you are not using optimus technology
<soee> owlman: anyway you have upgraded to 15.04 or installing Plasma5 on 14.10 ?
<owlman> The artefacts look a lot like the password entry text box and the user icons from light-dm
<owlman> following instructions to install plasma 5 on 14.10. No upgrade to 15.04
<owlman> optimus technology?
<owlman> ah, nvidia. I'm using open source radeon driver
<owlman> Interesting... Both lightdm and sddm are running
<soee> yup both works
<owlman> Shouldn't only one display manager be running at one time?
<owlman> I have processes for both
<soee> owlman: well try to remove lightdm than
<soee> im on 15.04 so can't verify this
<MoonUnit`> only have sddm running on mine.
<owlman> yep. I was trying to reproduce my experiences with the first install. I'd like to help out with debugging plasma 5
<owlman> I followed the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu to the letter, and somehow I end up with 2 display managers running.
<owlman> Makes for a very confusing desktop ;)
<owlman> and confused desktop
<owlman> btw, first install (into a virtualbox vm) worked perfectly once I removed lightdm. Although dpkg-reconfigure sddm gave an error prior to removing lightdm
<owlman> Think I'll try a fresh install of 14.10 into a new vm (was cloning my 14.10 plasma 4 vm) to test the upgrade from scratch
<owlman> Ah,
<soee> hm
<owlman> error from dpkg-reconfigure on original vm is WARNING: /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist
<owlman> this file doesn't exist on the new vm either, however dpkg-reconfigure sddm isn't issuing the warning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mzilikazi> fresh install of kubuntu 15.04 - kubuntu-driver-manager is installed but I can't seem to find it under System Settings Menu > “Driver Manager for Kubuntu”
<mzilikazi> what am I missing?
<BluesKaj> mzilikazi, run it in the terminal...it's missing from system settings til more packages are ready
<lordievader> mzilikazi: Support for Vivid is in #ubuntu+1
<mzilikazi> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> mzilikazi, I tried it, but it doesn't work :(
<mzilikazi> BluesKaj: well it ran and seems to have installed the driver - we'll see what happens now
<BluesKaj> odd, mzilikazi the command doesn't launch the driver manager here
<parsnip> How can I view my wifi passwords as a list, rather than via GUI?
<parsnip> I tried looking in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/, but no dice.
<BluesKaj> parsnip, how many wifi passwords do you need ?
<parsnip> about a dozen
<parsnip> they are for cafes
<parsnip> schools, libraries etc
<parsnip> friends' wifis
<parsnip> everytime i play around with my install, i have to ask at every location again
<parsnip> is there a command line view of wifi passwords? maybe i can grep.
<BluesKaj> how about using kwallet for them , is that possible ?...I never use kwallet personally
<BluesKaj> parsnip, sorry, no idea
<parsnip> okay, thanks anyway
<parsnip> i'll try that version of question at #bash or some such
<BluesKaj> parsnip, or ##linux  maybe
<parsnip> thanks, yeah that might be better
<Nytram> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to fix my desktop icons please? They keep disapearing intermittantly. The only way to get them back so far is to switch from folder to default desktop then back again.
<Nytram> I guess I'll try some of the more recent ones and see what happens. If it fails I can always try plasma. :P
<Walex> Nytram: not enough details.
<Nytram> Sorry Walex, if you scrolled up a bit (30 mins) you'd see my original question, but it's all good now. I'll live with it or install something else... yes, I really am that fickle. ;)
<ShalokShalom> is there a way to automount my external devices and open dolphin in the specific place ?
<ShalokShalom> i know the automount device plasmaoid, so just a solution for the dolphin thing is, for what i look ;)
<robotdevil> anyone know if the network manager (wifi or eth) automatically connects after resuming from a s3 suspend ?
<robotdevil> is fixed?
<AleksejsHome> hi
<AleksejsHome> problem with DR-BTN200 earphones: when I try to conect them, they mostly are connected in telephony duplex mode, which is the mode that applies some noise effect etc. Sometimes, when kubuntu has good mood, or when I sacrifice goat, earphones are connected in normal mode, and sound quality is normal. The problem is: I ran out of goats, I cannot sacrifice more to the god of Kubuntu. Is it possible to make it
<AleksejsHome> work without magic, voodoo etc? I can't figure out the sequence, when it is connected in normal mode. Any advice?
<Irish_Canon> im using Kubuntu 14.10 and Centos within Virtualbox I have a shared folder that I can see but cant access : I have uncommented the #wheel  ALL=(All) All line
<Irish_Canon> then ran gpasswd -a user wheel
<Irish_Canon> Any ideas why I would not be able to access the folder
<other_guy> I'm seeing two weird issues with the 15.04 Alpha 2 release that existed in Alpha 1 as well, but don't occur in Plasma 5 on Fedora 21.
<other_guy> First is anytime I'm in the appearance settings and I click on a "Get New....." button and it takes me to what should be a list of other window, cursor, toolkit, etc. themes. There's an error at the bottom of the window saying that the provider.xml couldn't be loaded.
<other_guy> This works fine in Fedora 21 with the Plasma 5.2 Beta Copr repos enabled.  It seems like it's gotta just be a typo or something in a configuration someplace in Kubuntu, but I have no idea where to track it down.
<other_guy> The second problem is when using the Breeze Dark theme.
<other_guy> The panels properly get the theme applied, but the panel pop-ups (including launcher menu) keep their white background, but their fonts properly change to white, so you get this impossibly difficult to read white on white situation.
<other_guy> Anybody have any ideas?
<Nytram> Slow night for answers tonight. I guess the guru's are out clubbing
<bprompt> I surely wouldn't like to get "clubbed", glad I'm not with them =)
<Felishia> isn't there a mail app like geany that integrates well with kde?
<Felishia> geary
<soee> kmail
<Felishia> nah... too complicated, my head already hurts with code
#kubuntu 2015-01-25
<tekkbuzz> no wonder head hurts, kmail is not complicated.
<Felishia> it is :(
<tekkbuzz> why not just use geary if you like it?
<Felishia> because it's not supported by kde
<Felishia> well it works but not all... and I can't see the icons
<Felishia> damn I'd just use gmail.com
<valorie> tekkbuzz: you could try trojita
<arvut> hey
<arvut> has anyone gotten a working kscreen setup that doesn't merge the monitors into one big resolution?
<arvut> I can't get mine to work
<arvut> krandr did a perfectly fine job
<arvut> too bad its dead
<l_r> hello
<l_r> what's the quickest way to share a dir in kde?
<kernelcruncher> ark or from dolphin, right click extract here isn't working, am I missing something?
<kernelcruncher> just a .zip that has been confirmed as OK on a different Linux install. The smae .zip was also tested on another kubuntu 14.04 install with the same error
<kernelcruncher> yes this is 14.04 with kde backports
<kernelcruncher> here is the error: http://paste.opensuse.org/75627298
<shinemoon> if you are student that want to chat with others,take part in #student
<vedu> Hello. I have installed kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu 14.10. But in the lock screen I have to login twice. once in KDE and once in gnome
<valorie> vedu: that's really odd
<valorie> perhaps grub needs updating?
<valorie> you should be able to login to either, not both
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> second link, I believe
<jubo2> Hello. Hello.
<jubo2> I thank the respective people who have contributed to the quite awesome Kubuntu14
<jubo2> For zero bucks it's a pretty good deal
<jubo2> If Linus woulda asked $1 per kernel instance.. no-no.
<jubo2> None of what we know as GNU/Linukka would exist in its current form
<jubo2> AAPL woulda gone bankrupt in 2001 or 2002 and we'd be stuck with a field grossly dominated by MSFT for obvious reasons
<jubo2> The value proposition of AAPL was: "The crunchiness of
<jubo2> swearwordin' accidental enter-press.. My bad.
<jubo2> The value proposition of AAPL was: "The crunchiness of of an *NIX compatible OS with ssh, scp, grep etc. out of the box and PROMISE OF FREE COMPUTING CANDY TO BE PORTED IN VAST AMOUNTS and the smoothness of a AAPL designed GUI."
<mokush> is plasma 5.2 supposed to be in the /next ppa? do I have to install anything else except kubuntu-plasma5-desktop?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jubo2> How do I exclude dot-directories from being included in 'tar cvzf homedir.tar.gz ~/' ( is it on by default ? )
<jubo2> I gonna choose the dir by explicitly stating all the dirs I want
<juboxi> wireless upstream at 30x faster then ADSL old fashioned copper pair line
<juboxi> I should prlly get one of those 100Mb/s XDSL lines.. they have at least like 3-5Mbit / supstream on average so it's not as horrible as the ADSL
<tmac3000> hey
<jubo2> Hello. Hello.
<jubo2> Big thanks for the awesome OS and WM
<jubo2> I like my OS in English but would like 24 hr clock and calendar week to start from Monday
<jubo2> if anyone knows this offa-the-top-of-their-heads it'd be appreciated
<jubo2> that or I https://ixquick.com or https://duckduckgo.com it
<jubo2> now rebooting the Kubuntu14 on the other machine ( 'sudo apt upgrade' wanted it )
<JOHNLAL> Uhm, dumb q, but how do i select the partition i wanna install too? Just select it?
<BluesKaj> JOHNLAL, are in the partitioning phase of the install?
<BluesKaj> are you?
<JOHNLAL> im at the custom partition thing
<JOHNLAL> im dualbooting
<JOHNLAL> but replacing fedora with kubuntu while keeping win 7
<JOHNLAL> do i just select the partion_ *sda6(
<JOHNLAL> oh god forgot about the keyboard layout lol
<BluesKaj> ok, do you have a / and /home partitions?
<JOHNLAL> i have 2 winndows partitions, a swap and a /
<JOHNLAL> i wanna install it to the fedora partition
<BluesKaj> choose manual partitioning, it's easier to get it right the first time
<JOHNLAL> ya im at manual partitoning
<JOHNLAL> how do i select a partiton to install too_
<JOHNLAL> oh god dammit 1 sec switching kb layout
<BluesKaj> ok and what is the fedora partition names as?
<JOHNLAL> sda 6
<BluesKaj> ok choose to install to that as long as it's /
<JOHNLAL> but how do i choose to install to it_
<BluesKaj> highlight it then click change and you'll get a drop drown then hoose ext4, then set the mountpoint to / and check format
<JOHNLAL> http://imgur.com/XxU8wQV <-- is this good? the other partitons (windows) wont be removed right?
<BluesKaj> JOHNLAL, yes, that shoild woek
<BluesKaj> work
<JOHNLAL> K, lets take a gander... after i fixed the xbox for my brother so he can play minecraft :P
<BluesKaj> the installer will only install the OS to /, the ntfs/windows partitions won't be affected
<JOHNLAL> 3
<JOHNLAL> 2
<JOHNLAL> 1
<JOHNLAL> 0.5
<JOHNLAL> 0.1
<sherif> Hi.
<sherif> How do you do?
<JOHNLAL> 0.05
<JOHNLAL> GOOOOO
<JOHNLAL> !
<JOHNLAL> And im installing.
<JOHNLAL> Oh im back. Its done. Restarting now. Lets hope for the best.
<jacwib> Hi everyone, i was the guy with the partitioning problems from before. And now my setup is done. Except the fonts are broken. I installed mscorefonts and even copied over my windows fonts to /usr/share/fonts/winfonts and refreshed the font cache. Tho, reddit still looks like crap. Whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> jacwib, did you set the fonts in kmenu c>computer>system settings>application appearance first?
<jacwib> ill chec k
<jacwib> well times new roman is there and a ton other so i think so
<BluesKaj> jacwib, well, that where you choose the fonts you want
<jacwib> yea
<jacwib> they're there
<jacwib> wait what
<jacwib> now it works
<jacwib> of course
<jacwib> how magical
<jacwib> :/
<parsnip`> Hmm, my emacs launcher isn't picking up .Xresources
<parsnip`> Alt+F2, Emacs doesn't pick up .Xresources, but Run emacs does.
<lovesh> hi everyone
<lovesh> i am planning to use plasma 5 for my primary workstation. Is is at an stable state?
<Hv0k> 14.10 has been upgraded to plasma5. get crash: booting on tty1 and "display not found"
<Hv0k> where is problem?
<Hv0k> sudo startx will load "part of xubuntu" that i tryed to use
<Hv0k> configured on sddm and plasma5
<Hv0k> sudo sddm boot clear white screen
<Hv0k> ???
<BluesKaj_> Hv0k, use the lightdm greeter
<Hv0k> lightdm will boot xfce
<Hv0k> hey!! I configured it to xfce, not to plasma5.
<Hv0k> reinstaled sddm, runing it and see only login page. when type pass it reboot and nothing more do.
<Hv0k1> it still a work... in progress. I am try to work with it)
<Hv0k1> hmm) nev core)
<Hv0k1> new#
<Hv0k1> how to load plasma5 from tty?
<Hv0k> how to run plasma5 from tty? or make it fully bootable without crashing to tty?
<Nytram> You want to install plasma 5?
<Hv0k> I already install plasma5), but cant make it bootable.
<Hv0k> i see login page using sudo sddm, but it don`t load system.
<Nytram> Hmm! I followed this and got it working on my other PC... http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<soee> Hv0k: you have black creen only ?
<Hv0k> I have tty, when runing sudo sddm, i get login page, and nothing more.
<Hv0k> there is story: on worked kubuntu 14.10, that installed from cd, some time using, i try to install plasma5 as Nytram's web instruction say. after reboot, it was crashed to tty and nothing graphical to boot.
<Hv0k> ... then i try to install xubuntu (for use xfce to load some graphical part). only in tty "sudo startx" boot the xubuntu and put me chanse to backup data. Then i try to repair the plasma5, and remove xubuntu-desktop, reinstalling
<Hv0k> ... plasma5. Aready that i stopped is that I cant run full plasma5 but only sddm login page.
<soee> what happens if you type password and try to login ?
<Hv0k> ... reboot
<soee> oO
<Hv0k> ... not full reboot, only sddm reboot
<soee> isit foresh install ?
<soee> *fresh
<Hv0k> yes
<soee> what if you try with lightdm >
<Hv0k> about sudo lightdm - it same as sddm but login page for xfce
<Hv0k> ... in listing of runing lightdm: existing Xauthority, troubles with modprobe.d and alternatives for gfxcore
<Hv0k> that was sudo startkde to run plasma5, in std situation?
<Hv0k> YEAH!!!))))     sudo xinit startkde > works fine but only with root (as expected)
<Hv0k> plasma5 nice. like it)
<Hv0k> how to remove avahi?
<Hv0k> plasma without avachi -my fantasy comes true. liked this system)
<Hv0k> and get black screen
<sidewalk> where can i find the wallpapers from the kubuntu alpha?
<sidewalk> they up on the web?
<Hv0k> is it mean about brese theme?
<Hv0k> thankyou all for help me
<Hv0k> plasma-workspace-wallpapers
#kubuntu 2016-01-25
<ejay> valorie: without any console logs? waste of time
<MrNoob> valorie: the problem was that apparently command and terminal are two different things
<MrNoob> i did your line in terminal, and through a password, noth much happened something did but idk, how do i know it updated ?
<ifohancroft> Hello everyone! What is the scheduled release date for Kubuntu 16.04?
<goddard> Hey guys I made a poll for fun
<goddard> http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/ktdsfm/best-linux-de/
<cjwelborn> goddard: "You have found your way to an invalid poll link."
<goddard> cjwelborn: http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/ktdsfm/best-linux-de/view
<valorie> !releases > ifohancroft:
<ifohancroft> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ifohancroft> Thank you, valorie!
<valorie> I guess I needed a | instead of >
<valorie> :-)
<ifohancroft> No idea about that. We can always find out
<ifohancroft> !releases | valorie
<ubottu> valorie: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ifohancroft> yeah, you were right
<valorie> in any case, sometime in April
<valorie> I've already got it on my travel laptop
<valorie> so far, so good
<ifohancroft> and btw sry, I forgot to mentioned that I already know the release date for Ubuntu 16.04 but I wasn't sure if Kubuntu 16.04 will be available for download on the very same day
<ifohancroft> oh nice
<valorie> ifohancroft: always all the flavors are released at the same time
<ifohancroft> oh, that's awesome
<valorie> we're part of Ubuntu just as we have been since day one of Kubuntu
<arts> Hey, Guys would you say dropbox is safe? RE: Privacy
<valorie> I guess it depends
<valorie> for what I use it for, it's plenty safe
<arts> personal data?
<valorie> they never asked me for any
<valorie> I suppose they know how much I use it, which isn't much
<valorie> it's an easy way to share photos
<valorie> and share some text files between computers
<arts> thanks valorie
<valorie> btw arts, easiest way to install: http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<valorie> imo
<arts> how do I connect a samba shared printer on windows 7 that is password protected in kubuntu
<valorie> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<valorie> maybe your answer is in one of those docs, arts
<Fritigern> KFOntview seems to be broken on my machine. Is this a known problem? What happens is that the window appears to have no font preview in it, save for a smidge on the right hand side of the window. Is there something that I can do to fix this on my machine?
<Fritigern> Also, the font thumbnailer in Dolphin does not seem to want to work for me, the thumbnails, although all of different dimensions. are all black and I have a feeling that one thing is related to the other
<Fritigern> (Kubuntu 15.10, in case someone would like to know)
<valorie> !info kfontview
<ubottu> Package kfontview does not exist in wily
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so it must be part of something else
<solvarr> what is the latest konqueror version?
<valorie> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1260 kB, installed size 3703 kB
<valorie> I don't think it's had a release for awhile though
<valorie> beyond the port to kf5
<solvarr> i feel like I just made a huge mistake by compiling it from sourcecode
<solvarr> now my konqueror is at 4.14.15
<Fritigern> And I am back after I stupidly closed my IRC client.
<valorie> Installed: 4:15.08.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<valorie> Fritigern: I was going to test the font viewer, but I don't know what fonts to open
<valorie> where are they stored?
<Fritigern> valorie: Is that in relation to my question about the fonts stuffs?
<solvarr> !kfind
<Fritigern> Ah, valorie, the fonts arte just any fonts that are on the system, installed or not.
<valorie> hmmm, I didn't see any in it
<valorie> Fritigern: yes, i waited until you came back
<valorie> solvarr: Installed: 4:15.08.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is what I have
<valorie> but as I said, it's not a very active project
<solvarr> i feel like i just downgraded it
<valorie> no, no
<valorie> the versions get bumped
<valorie> but you have the latest if you built from git
<solvarr> what is the latest dolphin version then?
<Fritigern> valorie: You may have some fonts in ~/.fonts. Or try the systemwide installed ones in /usr/share/fonts but the problem is not the fonts, because they work and they are fine. It's the kfontviewer as well as dolphin's font thumbnailer that won't work for me.
<valorie> right, I just wanted to test
<valorie> hmmm, I'm seeing the opentype font I choose by random
<Fritigern> valorie: Here's a screenshot of what I see: http://imgur.com/T7VGdAY
<solvarr> Is it normal that plasmashell is taking up 200% of my cpu?
<solvarr> Also what is baloo file extractor for?
<Fritigern> baloo is a file indexer for desktop search
<Fritigern> the extractor indexes the contents of files
<valorie> mine: http://imgur.com/PGLosHo
<valorie> solvarr: does control+space give you the same CPU percentage?
<solvarr> control+space does nothing lol
<solvarr> all these happened after I built kde-baseapps from git
<valorie> oops, control + escape
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> brain and fingers need to be connected
<solvarr> 74%
<solvarr> still quite a lot
<valorie> once baloo finishes indexing, it takes nearly nothing
<valorie> plasmashell: 1% for me
 * Fritigern needs to go afk, will be back in about an hour or so, will read backlog in case anyone comes up with why kfontviewer would misbehave for me
<solvarr> but why does baloo suddenly starts working?
<solvarr> is it because i built kde-baseapps?
<valorie> of that, I'm unsure
<valorie> solvarr: I would ask in #plasma
<solvarr> ok
<solvarr> thanks
<solvarr> also i can't search files anymore...
<solvarr> thought it's worth mentioning
<valorie> solvarr: search where?
<valorie> baloo doesn't feed all searches
<sgo11> hi, I am running kubuntu 14.04 (actually lubuntu installs kubuntu-desktop package). Text input fields (box) are gray color. Actually, I can not determine if a field is editable or not. This happens to many apps such libreoffice. How can I solve such problem? thanks.
<sgo11> ps: running kde. (otherwise, i won't ask here.)
<sgo11> This is a libreoffice screen capture: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=98184
<sgo11> I am using hexchat for IRC client. hexchat does NOT have this problem.
<sgo11> Actually, I can not determine if that is a input field. you can see this from the screen capture. Without trying to click the mouse button in the gray field, I won't know there is a input field.
<acher88> sgoll: just in libreoffice? not in any other kde based application?
<valorie> sgo11: there is a plasma-gtk thing you probably need to set, in systemsettings I think
<valorie> hmm, not finding it immediately
<sgo11> valorie, I don't find it anywhere. I am running 14.04. I can only find GTK option.
<sgo11> valorie, and it sets to oxygen-gtk theme.
<valorie> ok, that's what I was thinking of
<valorie> !info plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<sgo11> acher88, sorry about the late reply. my hexchat does not remind me a new message except somebody mentions my name. it happens in many apps, but not all. I can not determine if the problematic apps are gtk or not. at least hexchat is OK. I don't think hexchat is using qt.
<acher88> 2 ways of theming libreoffice
<valorie> you might try installing that, sgo11
<sgo11> valorie, thanks a lot. am I not running plasma-desktop? I thought kde was using plasma-desktop by default.
<acher88> package libreoffice-kde which provides a native VCL pluging to render LO in qt/kde theme
<valorie> it doesn't hurt to try
<sgo11> acher88, that will only solve my libreoffice problem. but many apps got that issue.
<acher88> or libreoffice-gtk package which uses GTK to do the same, and then use oxygen gtk theme
<sgo11> valorie, I just tried to install it, it shows me I have that package already.
<sgo11> valorie, does it mean I am running plasma-desktop already?
<valorie> yes
<sgo11> valorie, how to determine if I am running plasma-desktop or not?
<acher88> is it other kde apps affected?
<valorie> if you have it, you are running it
<acher88> or gtk ones using the oxygen-gtk theme?
<valorie> or you can press control + escape and see what processes are running
<sgo11> acher88, I tried this command "sudo apt-get install libreoffice-kde". it told me I had this package already.
<acher88> so looks like libreoffice is using their kde VCL then
<acher88> and other native kde apps show the same blank/invisible input fields?
<sgo11> I just switched to kde one day ago. I remembered this problem happened in other apps. but I can't recall what they are now. let me try.
<sgo11> acher88, let me try some other apps...
<acher88> gotta go in a sec, but if you can say whether it happens in pure kde/qt apps, then that will narrow the problem down
<acher88> libreoffice is NOT native kde and uses a plugin to render it's interface in kde/qt
<Fritigern> valorie: Do you have any suggestions as for as my issues go? (kfontview and font thumbs not playing nice)
<valorie> I don't, since it's working for me
<sgo11> acher88, ok. thanks. I am trying some apps now. so far, I haven't found the same problem. but I remembered it happened in other apps yesterday. I just switched to kde yesterday.
<Fritigern> Well poop. I had hoped you had some suggestions that I could try.
<valorie> Fritigern: if it's any comfort, I've heard a few others report the same thing
<valorie> but it seems to be really spotty
<Fritigern> At least I know I am not the only one :-)
<valorie> I suggest searching bugs.kde.org and chiming in
<valorie> or filing a new bug if you don't find one
<Fritigern> valorie: I never though about googling for the issue. I just did and found that the bug has been reported at least a few times. It appears to happen in many different distros, and not only debian-based ones.
<valorie> your information will be valuable
<Fritigern> Looking through the bug reports, I don;lt think I can add anything that has not already been reported.
<valorie> details of your own system?
<sgo11> sorry, so far I can only find this problem in libreoffice. I remembered I saw it in other apps yesterday. but I can not find what I tried.
<valorie> sgo11: details are important
<valorie> take notes next time
<sgo11> valorie, ok. thanks. what about my current libreoffice problem? just leave with it?
<valorie> I'm not sure
<valorie> but then I'm not a fount of wisdom or experience
<Fritigern> valorie: According to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336089 people initially thought it was related to NVidia's propriatry drivers, but it also happened with Nouveau drivers. Then someone reported the same issue, only they had an AMD card. And then people started arguing, I kid you not.
<ubottu> KDE bug 336089 in kcm_fontinst "Font preview - rendering problem" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<sgo11> valorie, ok. there is another font problem. the fonts look weird in some apps. for example, with alt+f2, the run dialog displays and fonts displays very weird. in the beginning, there are even missing letters. I tried to enable anti-aliasing. after that, missing letters problem does not happen again. I am not sure if that does something or not. because this issue happens randomly. fonts still look weird in alt+f2 and letters overlaps with each other now.
<valorie> did you say you were running 14.04, sgo11?
<valorie> I've not seen stuff like this for a very long time
<sgo11> valorie, yeah, I am running 14.04 LTS.
<acher88> can't test on 14.04 just this sec, but in debian jessie, which 14.04 is derived from, I get: http://i.imgur.com/Gfvt3Sj.png
<sgo11> acher88, ok. yours look fine. :)
<acher88> one less than ideal option would be to remove libreoffice-kde package and install libreoffice-gtk instead
<acher88> that would make libreoffice use whatever gtk theme you have set
<acher88> but native kde libreoffice plugin SHOULD work really
<acher88> or if you have both the gtk and kde plugins installed you can set the environment variable 'SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk' to make libreoffice use gtk instead
<sgo11> this is what alt+f2 fonts look like now: http://i.imgur.com/bbj2UtC.png?1  letters overlap with each other. Before enabling anti-aliasing, I even meet missing letters problem.
<acher88> sadly I don't have a physical machine running 14.04 any more to test
<Fritigern> valorie: I think I just need to be a bit patient. At the end of that bug report, people started flinging code around with the end result being that the bug recieved a "fixed" status for plasma 5.5.4
<acher88> sgoll: really gotta go. hope you work something out
<sgo11> acher88, ok. thanks a lot for your help.
<solvarr> how long does baloo file extractor usually work?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cesdo> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest16522> hello to all! I have a problem to start kubuntu after install..
<Guest16522> Can anyone help me?
<mflow> Does anyone know why Dolphin doesn't automatically show previews for images for all subdirections ?
<hazamonzo> Guest16522: I'd start by choosing a real nick and then telling us what problem you are actually having :)
<mflow> I have kdegraphics-thumbnailers package installed
<tetsuo2501> ok, done :)
<hazamonzo> Great! Whats happening during boot?
<tetsuo2501> the computer shows grub command line :(
<tetsuo2501> I tried 2 times to install kubuntu..
<tetsuo2501> my system have windows 10 installed, fast boot disabled
<mflow> tetsuo2501: did you try live cd first?
<mflow> tetsuo2501: it worked?
<tetsuo2501> uefi enables, secury boot disabled
<tetsuo2501> I'm on live kbuntu
<hateball> tetsuo2501: what version of Kubuntu, and what graphics chipset?
<tetsuo2501> Seems that grub give me some error, but it is too fast and I can read what it says... :(
<hateball> oh
<tetsuo2501> kubuntu 15.10
<tetsuo2501> On AMD R2
<tetsuo2501> My CPU is E1
<hateball> I for some reason read black display, not errors with grub. It's monday.
<tetsuo2501> APU..
<BluesKaj> mflow, set dolphin to use previrew?
<tetsuo2501> could i try to delete ubuntu files and grub from EFI partition?
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501, no grub should be installed to the uefi partition agaik
<mflow> BluesKaj: yes, found the culprit ; In Dolphin's settings -> General -> Behavior I have Remember properties for each folder instead of Use common properties for all folders ; switching to the second option solved the problem
<BluesKaj> afaik
<BluesKaj> mflow, right
<tetsuo2501> If I press F9 during boot it shows boot options, And there is ubuntu, shim64 and grub..
<tetsuo2501> It shows also windows boot loader...
<tetsuo2501> I tried to start system using all these boot options but alway start grub command line..
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501, what does grub show if you choose it
<tetsuo2501> shows grub version and avaiable grub commands...
<tetsuo2501> like if it can't start ubuntu
<tetsuo2501> I'm trying to reinstall grub from command line... if it shows some error I'll report..
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> what's up?
<mflow> North Pole
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501, has uefi boot problems , EriC^^
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: what's going on?
<tetsuo2501> oh i find an error...
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501, EriC^^ is very knowledgeable about UEFI ,,,he can help you
<tetsuo2501> I mounted my ubuntu partition on /mnt using live
<tetsuo2501> I typed:
<tetsuo2501> root@kubuntu:~# sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX # Example: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<tetsuo2501> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<tetsuo2501> grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdX.  Check your device.map.
<tetsuo2501> root@kubuntu:~# sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<tetsuo2501> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> It report http://termbin.com/stys
<tetsuo2501> my internal HD is sda
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: ok, your ubuntu partition is mounted on /mnt right now?
<tetsuo2501> yes
<EriC^^> it's /dev/sda6 ?
<tetsuo2501> yes
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: ok, type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: which kind of pc is this?
<tetsuo2501> cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> ops.
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/60lo
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> is this an hp? sony?
<tetsuo2501> hp 255 g4
<EriC^^> laptop?
<tetsuo2501> efibootmgr not found... Have I to install it?
<tetsuo2501> yes it's a laptop
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/sj817
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: ok, i think you have a stubborn bios
<EriC^^> it won't boot anything but the windows efi and resets the boot order every time it restarts
<tetsuo2501> I tried  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/$i; done
<EriC^^> there's a typo ^
<tetsuo2501> It report mount: special device run does not exist
<EriC^^> /mnt$i not /mnt/$i
<EriC^^> ah sorry there's also a typo above
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tetsuo2501> I typed it... it show nothing
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<tetsuo2501> ok done
<EriC^^> type mount /dev/sda2 /boot/efi
<tetsuo2501> done
<EriC^^> ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/copc
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}
<tetsuo2501> done
<EriC^^> cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> type nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> in the middle there's a line that says $(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> make it $(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: we switched the efi files for ubuntu and windows so the uefi thinks it's booting windows, when in fact it's booting ubuntu, that file is what grub uses to search for windows efi files to add it to its menu
<EriC^^> so since we changed the windows file to .backup we're modifying that so grub knows what to search for
<tetsuo2501> is this the line? for microsoft in $(item_in_dir microsoft "$efi"); do
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi ....
<EriC^^> line 12
<tetsuo2501> done
<tetsuo2501> save and exit?
<EriC^^> yes
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> then type update-grub
<tetsuo2501> it seems it worked!
<EriC^^> if for some reason that file gets modified ( such as os-prober getting updated or something ) then you'd have to modify it again, otherwise it will add the bootmgfw.efi file as normal and the windows entry in grub would just boot ubuntu also
<EriC^^> did it pick up bootmgfw.efi.backup ?
<tetsuo2501> no... Have I to backup it?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<tetsuo2501> ah sorry i misundersend..
<EriC^^> did it say found windows ... bootmgfw.efi.backup ?
<tetsuo2501> yes it shows it
<EriC^^> ok
<tetsuo2501> for microsoft in $(item_in_dir microsoft "$efi"); do
<EriC^^> type exit, then restart the pc
<tetsuo2501> ok thanks a lot!
<tetsuo2501> very very very much
<tetsuo2501> :))
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<tetsuo2501> bye
<EriC^^> bye
<BluesKaj> thanks for your help here EriC^^  :-)
<EriC^^> sure thing :)
<tetsuo2501> Hi to all!
<tetsuo2501> Eric^^ I still have that problem :((
<EriC^^> hi tetsuo2501
<EriC^^> yikes
<tetsuo2501> now it is worse...
<EriC^^> did you get grub at all?
<tetsuo2501> it show a list of failed and after it show grub minimal bash
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: before it was booting straight into windows right?
<tetsuo2501> yes
<tetsuo2501> now it boot directly grub..
<EriC^^> ok, then it's something else
<EriC^^> does the windows entry boot windows?
<tetsuo2501> I didn't tried it..
<tetsuo2501> I'm not interested in it :P
<EriC^^> ok, my guess is that it has to do with xfs maybe? or maybe something thats causing it not to find the root fs
<EriC^^> maybe something missing in the initramfs? what was the error it gave?
<tetsuo2501> what is BGRT?
<tetsuo2501> I can't read the error.. it is too fast.. I can read only failed failed and it show after that bash
<EriC^^> bash or grub> ?
<tetsuo2501> grub minimal bash
<EriC^^> you mean initramfs?
<EriC^^> does it say grub>
<EriC^^> or grub rescue>
<tetsuo2501> oh i don't remeber... :( Have i to reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah, try to press e over the ubuntu entry, and remove quiet splash and put verbose instead of it
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x , also try the windows entry to see if it's working
<tetsuo2501> ehmmm wait I don't understaind...
<tetsuo2501> Have i press F9 during boot and press e selecting ubuntu?
<tetsuo2501> grub doesn't show nothing else minimal bash after error..
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: no, when you get grub press e over ubuntu, then go down to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash , and erase quiet splash and type verbose
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x to boot
<tetsuo2501> ah ok!
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: yeah that's not grub, that's the initramfs, it maybe can't find the root fs, and it's failing and dropping you to a shell
<EriC^^> get the exact error to see what's going on
<tetsuo2501> ok wait a moment... I'll reboot..
 * BluesKaj wonders why users have try these "unusual" file systems for their working OSs
<tetsuo2501> Sorry Erik^^ I can't do that... grub not shows OS list... only command line..
<tetsuo2501> Can I change grub.cfg and reinstall it removing quiet slash?
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: yeah, were you able to catch the error it gives before dropping to a shell?
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: wait, you mean you get a grub> prompt straight away? no menu?
<tetsuo2501> no.... it's too fast... I tried 3 times..
<tetsuo2501> yes
<tetsuo2501> no menu only prompt
<EriC^^> grub or grub rescue> ?
<tetsuo2501> grub
<tetsuo2501> no rescue
<EriC^^> ok that means grub can find it's normal module
<EriC^^> try to mount the ubuntu partition
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> and type cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/d3q5
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tetsuo2501> done
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: type cat /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: type cat /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> type cat /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/wbid
<EriC^^> that's what grub uses to find the modules dir and then load the menu
<EriC^^> you typed type by mistake :D
<tetsuo2501> you are right :)
<tetsuo2501> wait a moment, please
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501,  can't you copy and paste ?
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/wbid
<tetsuo2501> http://termbin.com/u3yb
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<tetsuo2501> i did it wrong..
<EriC^^> then type grub-install
<tetsuo2501> ok no errors
<EriC^^> then cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<tetsuo2501> are we going to overwrite windows boot manager?
<EriC^^> no that's now the ubuntu efi file
<EriC^^> the windows one is bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> grub-install should put a new shimx64.efi when it runs so we'll copy it over
<tetsuo2501> ok i copied it..
<EriC^^> ok, type update-grub
<tetsuo2501> ok done no errors... linux and windows in list...
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> when you restart, if you get grub> again, try to type configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work, try ls , to get the list of partitions
<EriC^^> the one that has your root fs, type set root='hdX,gptY' , then type ls /
<EriC^^> to see if it lists the files /boot /etc /root ...
<EriC^^> if it lists them, type configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tetsuo2501> ok
<EriC^^> also type set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub' before typing configfile ....
<tetsuo2501> ok I'm going to try it....
<EriC^^> try insmod xfs as well won't harm
<rishabh> hello , i am facing an issue on my vm .if i leave my vm in saved state and turn off my pc and then  turn it back on after some time my wifi doesnt work it shows limited connection .the only work around i know is to switch on the vm ,turn it off and then restart my pc
<rishabh> host os - windows 8.1
<hateball> rishabh: How is this related to Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> assume it's the guest OS on his VM
<rishabh> guest os - kubuntu15.10  ,i asked the same thing on #vbox and they asked  me the same thing "how is this related to vbox"
<hateball> rishabh: The way you are phrasing your question is that wifi is not working on your host OS
<BluesKaj> rishabh, turning off your pc will not preserved a saved state in a VM inn my experience , perhaps a hibernation might work better
<hateball> Statement rather than question, I should say
<tetsuo2501_deskt> Hi Eric^^ I'm using a desktop computer...
<tetsuo2501_deskt> I'm having some trouble using grub...
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: ok, you got grub> ?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> yes
<tetsuo2501_deskt> $prefix=(hd0,gpt2)
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ls / -> unknow filesystem
<tetsuo2501_deskt> $root=hd0,gpt6
<EriC^^> try insmod xfs
<tetsuo2501_deskt> does grub  not support xfs?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ok
<EriC^^> type echo $prefix
<tetsuo2501_deskt> error: file /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/xfs.mo9d not found...
<EriC^^> and echo $root
<EriC^^> prefix is wrong
<rishabh> hateball : yes the wifi on my host os  stops working due to which it's inaccessible on my guest as well . the thing is if i turn off my vm instead of saving it then i dont face the  issue ? is this not  related to kubuntu ? if it's not then could you please suggest what migt be causing this?
<EriC^^> oh that's odd
<EriC^^> i have that file
<tetsuo2501_deskt> $prefix= (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub
<hateball> rishabh: Well to me it sounds like something in Windows/Virtualbox preventing things from working. Your guest OS can't break out of the hypervisor and cause trouble.
<tetsuo2501_deskt> should it be (hd0,gpt6)....
<tetsuo2501_deskt> could i try to reinstall using ext4
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: yeah it should be hd0,gpt6
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: echo $root gives hd0,gpt6?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> i'm trying to change it..
<EriC^^> try set prefix='(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<rishabh> hateball : ok ,thank you :)
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ok done...
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: sorry
<EriC^^> try set prefix='(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub'
<tetsuo2501_deskt> olk
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ok...
<tetsuo2501_deskt> echo $root -> hd0,gpt6
<tetsuo2501_deskt> but ls / -> unknown filesystem
<tetsuo2501_deskt> insmod xfs -> unknown filesystem
<tetsuo2501_deskt> On grub grep, more and less not working... How can I type something like lsmod | grep xfs?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to install with grub-install --modules=xfs
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: you can always use a ext2 separate /boot
<tetsuo2501_deskt> I'll try the first
<tetsuo2501_deskt> but I don't understand... I didn't have these problems with previous versions of kubuntu..
<tetsuo2501_deskt> and i always used xfs..
<BluesKaj>  on uefi machines , tetsuo2501_deskt?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> oh no...
<BluesKaj> uefi is the problem here and xfs doesn't make it easy either
<EriC^^> tetsuo2501_deskt: without a separate /boot ?
<EriC^^> the ubuntu guide thing says it needs a separate /boot
<tetsuo2501_deskt> with MBR without separate /boot
<EriC^^> not sure, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060323
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> btw you are sure it is grub> and not grub rescue> right?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> it sems so..
<EriC^^> "However, a big problem is that GRUB in fact is not able to recognize just about any filesystem. GRUB last stable release (2.0.2beta) is from 2 years ago, and this is the version that most distributions ship. So, while XFS, for example, was supported back in the time of the release, this filesystem has evolved* in the meantime but GRUB did not follow with a new release. Meaning that GRUB cannot boot from a boot partition that is XFS formatted. The same goes for
<EriC^^>  BTRFS afaik."
<tetsuo2501_deskt> anyway... can I install / using ext4?
<tetsuo2501_deskt> or I alway have to make a ext2 for /boot?
<EriC^^> yeah sure
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ok :)
<EriC^^> no, ext4 is fine
<tetsuo2501_deskt> thanks for all the effort! :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<tetsuo2501_deskt> ehmm 1 thing..
<tetsuo2501_deskt> have I to change windows boot loader files?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> well actually
<EriC^^> if you keep the efi partition ( which you should, for windows )
<EriC^^> then all you have to do would be to modify the 20microsoft file again
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<tetsuo2501_deskt> efi seems required to windows 10..
<EriC^^> also probably better to copy the new shimx64.efi file you get after installing over the bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> yeah
<BluesKaj> tetsuo2501_deskt, nope I ran W10 on a non efi non gpt partition for a while on my lenovo g500
<EriC^^> btw windows sometimes will overwrite the bootmgfw.efi and it'll boot straight to windows again, then you'll have to back it up again and copy the shimx46.efi over it again
<tetsuo2501_deskt> mmm i don't know... i can change boot order from bios..
<EriC^^> mine does that sometimes after it updates
<tetsuo2501_deskt> so maybe i'll restore files like before..
<tetsuo2501_deskt> and try to reinstall ubuntu using ext4
<tetsuo2501_deskt> and try to reinstall ubuntu using ext4
<tetsuo2501_deskt> and try to reinstall ubuntu using ext4
<bob2021> hi.  i just converted ubuntu to kubuntu.  the little startup menu area, where you pick applications, got too small after i tried adding a widget.  how do i make the widget its default size again?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, kmenu>computer>system settings>icons>advanced tab> size
<bob2021> blueskaj: is kmenu the thing in the lower left corner?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, yes
<BluesKaj> bob2021, also click on the 3dash stack on the far rioght of the panel and increase the height of the panel slightly
<bob2021> blueskaj: right.  so, that's the thing that's too small.  when i click on it, a thing pops up and it has three parts at the top is user info.  at the bottom are some category icons. and the middle is where you pick what you want.  in my case, that middle part is about 2 pixels high, so i can't select or click on anything.  that's the problem i'm trying to solve.
<BluesKaj> that will enlarge the icons as well
<bob2021> when you say "thirdish stack on the far right," can you clarify what you're referring to?
<BluesKaj> 3 dashes stack
<bob2021> i don't have that
<BluesKaj> some call it a hamburger
<BluesKaj> think you;re referring to earlier what 's called the context menu or dialog
<bob2021> i have a 3dash stack on the upper left corner of each monitor, is that what you mean?
<bob2021> and one on the lower right of the main monitor
<bob2021> but not on the panel
<BluesKaj> I'm referring to the panel at the bottom of the desktop on the far right
<BluesKaj> where you choose the widgets
<bob2021> where do i choose the widgets?
<BluesKaj> or right click on the desktop , choose widgets
<bob2021> ok i made the panel at the bottom taller.  it had no effect on the application launcher panel size
<BluesKaj> add widgets
<bob2021> ok the left add widgets panel pops up for a moment, what do i do then?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, we don't all use multimonitor setups so whatever monitor has the panel with the Kmenu launcher is the one I'm referring to
<bob2021> blueskaj right, i found the add widgets panel
<BluesKaj> the default panel is on the bottom of the desktop with taskmanager digital clock, system tray etc. reszing the height of that panel will also increase the size any icons in it
<bob2021> blueskaj : i think maybe i'm losing something in translation.  the problem isn't the size of individual icons.  its the size of the application launcher panel itself.
<bob2021> it has the three parts, top, middle, bottom. the middle window area is very short, and thats where i'd actually pick something, but i can't see any because the window is too short
<BluesKaj> bob2021, try a screenshot with prtscn key and post it on imgur
<bob2021> blueskaj: i don't have a printscreen button, i have an apple keyboard, how do i make a screenshot on this OS?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, pass you cursor over the top edge of the window til you get a <--> and draw the edge up to make the window larger/tqller
<BluesKaj> taller
<bob2021> blueskaj i don't get that <--> though, and the panel opens at the top of the screen instead of the lower left
<BluesKaj> bob2021, do you still have unity available, because the desktop still has the top panel, kubuntu doesn't have one
<bob2021> blueskaj i guess, but then i think that would require killing a runnin compute process in R.  isn't there another way?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, I don't know, sorry
<bob2021> meh... can you suggest a system monitor like conky that will show GPU usage?
<BluesKaj> htop in the terminal or ksysguard gui
<BluesKaj> oh GPU oops
<bob2021> yah that's the trick
<BluesKaj> conky itself works
<bob2021> yeah but it was really ugly and it prevented a wallpaper from appearing
<bob2021> now that whole monitor looks weird
<bob2021> how about this - how can i make the application launcher start at the bottom of the screen instead of the top?
<BluesKaj> bob2021, this is my desktop the default panel is athe bottom where it appears after installing kubuntu http://imagebin.ca/v/2UhvF6kNKnp2
<bob2021> blueskaj but wht i mean by "application launch" is the thing that pops up when you press the K button
<bob2021> the k menu
<bob2021> or whatever
<BluesKaj> yes , that's why I mentioned passing the cursor over the top edge and clicking and drawing the window upwards to increase it's size
<BluesKaj> bob2021, it used to work on 15.10 , but now that I'm testing 16.04 plasma no longer allows it, but the window almost reaches to the top of the scrteen here
<bob2021> blueskaj: I figured it out.  it was misreading theheight of my monitor
<bob2021> next question... why isn't chrome showing up?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> did you install the deb ?
<bob2021> blueskaj yes
<BluesKaj> try kmenu apps>internet
<bob2021> nope
<BluesKaj> bob2021, the deb has it's own installer, try it clicking the deb in your downloads folder
<BluesKaj> chrome or chromium?, they are different
<BluesKaj> I prefer chrome due to its up to date embedded flash
<BluesKaj> altho FF is my default
<bob2021> blueskaj: chrome itself, and i used aptitude to install it
<BluesKaj> run google-chrome in the terminal to see if it launches or errors out
<bob2021> i'm in it now
<six86> Hello. Me again. Sound devices went away again. Purging alsa-base and pulseaudio and reinstalling doesn't help this time... Any suggestions?
<six86> 15.10 with backports
<BluesKaj> six86, intel audio?
<six86> BluesKaj: yep
<six86> BluesKaj: onboard intel Mainboard
<BluesKaj> six86, install alsa-base and alsa-utils, but not pulseaudio
<six86> BluesKaj: is there a "new" problem with pulseaudio? It worked fine for years?
<BluesKaj> six86, that depends on how it;s working on your setup , but intel audio drivers can run alsa perfectly fine without pulse
<six86> Purged pulseaudio. Going for a reboot. Back in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> i have 2 machines the run intel audio fine without pulse
<BluesKaj> that
<bob2021> This is, i will say, a nice little interface
<bob2021> blueskaj:  My next problem is that linux thinks my wireless Apple touchpad is a mouse, so its not enabling multi-touch or right-clicking.  Ideas?
<six86> re
<six86> BluesKaj: Now I have just a default device and still no sound
<BluesKaj> bob2021, sorry, none my mobile is an android and I use it as a cellphone mostly , sometimes I use the camera and it connects up with my pcs using kdeconnect..dunno if that's available for apple devices
<bob2021> hu?
<bob2021> huh?
<BluesKaj> six86, install phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer
<six86> I think 15.04 and 15.10 are the worst kubuntu versions since I'm using it (2007), with almost every update there are regressions.
<BluesKaj> bob2021, sorry linux on an ipad?
<six86> BluesKaj: is already isntalled
<BluesKaj> six86, I also use phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<bob2021> blueskaj: no, desktop, but an apple wireless bluetooth touchpad
<lordievader> six86: Does aplay work for you?
<BluesKaj> six86, also make sure alsamixer automute is disabled
<six86> lordievader: yep. Lists all sound devices that are greyed out in the system settings
<six86> BluesKaj: Auto mute is Enabled... Whats that?
<lordievader> six86: But do you head sound when you play something with it?
<BluesKaj> six86, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<lordievader> hear*
<six86> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> six86: Okay, what is the output of 'aplay -L'?
<six86> BluesKaj: didn't help
<BluesKaj> six86, a reboot is needed then
<six86> lordievader:  lots of output
<lordievader> six86: Can you pastebin it?
<six86> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/DJhQLGz6
<BluesKaj> six86, disable automute with the down arrow key
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<lordievader> six86: How does you audio config look like? You want the audio to go to your wireless headset?
<BluesKaj> you still have pulse installed , it's probly blocking alsa unless you configure it in system settings
<six86> lordievader: everything was fine before the update the last days. I usually use my speakers with the onboard sound and only when playing games siwtch to the headset.
<six86> And I always had pulseaudio installed.
<six86> This setup is changed for almost 2 year
<six86> years
<lordievader> six86: Ah, wily with backports?
<six86> lordievader: exactly
<six86> unchanged ^^
<lordievader> Ah, yes. There is some strage bug there. Adding yourself to the audio group should fix that.
<six86> lordievader: thanks. I will reboot again
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...ok , nm pulse isn't needed, and to each his own, but make sure you disable automute in alsamixer or you can configure til the cows come home, but you won't have any audio
<six86> lordievader: Yeehaa. Got sound
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The is more likely regarding the bug of the weekend. People started reporting loss of sound after an upgrade. ^ was the fix.
<lordievader> six86: Good to hear :)
<six86> No Icon in the bar though. But i can certainly live with that :D
<six86> Do you have a link to the bug report?
<lordievader> Not sure if there is a bug report. But feel free to search launchpad ;)
<BluesKaj> that damn automute should be taken out of alsamixer or lrast  be enabled byu default rather than the reverse
<BluesKaj> at least
<BluesKaj> lordievader, which bug?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The one I described, people upgrade on Wily, reboot and poof no sound.
<lordievader> Seems like people are getting removed from the audio group, or something. Thought yofel was looking into it... Not sure if there was any progress.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah, the snd-hda-module fails to load , i bet
<lordievader> I don't think so... Looking at the fix.
<BluesKaj> didn't experience that on my laptop
<lordievader> Or work around, however you want to call it.
<BluesKaj> backports enabled , but i upgraded to 15.04 so maybe i missed that
<BluesKaj> to 16.04 rather
<lordievader> Yeah, it was specific for 15.10.
<six86> What application has to be started  to have volume control enabled? This is missing now
<bob2021> this is a lot nicer than unity
<BluesKaj>  sound is cleaner here without pulseaudio and intrl drivers do the job perfectly with alsa
<BluesKaj> six86, kmix perhaps
<BluesKaj> bob2021, yes and much more configurable than ubity or gnome etc
<BluesKaj> unity even
<bob2021> too bad chrome doesn't show up and it doesn't have a right-click
<six86> and again re :D
<six86> so kmix was replaced by plasma-pa which was not installed...
<BluesKaj> bob2021, try removing it and reinstalling with apt , not aptitude
<BluesKaj> six86, dunno i don't use pulseaudio :-)
<six86> I like pulseaudio and the idea of it. I'm not using any of the "special features" though. And I see no point in removing it when it just worked for years now.
<six86> But like I said, in general Kubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 feel like the worst kubuntu versions in years. So many rough edges and regressions.
<BluesKaj> puseaudio is just an extra process running on top of alsa
<lordievader> Pulseaudio is quite lovely, imo.
<BluesKaj> pulse is needed by other audio chips that need the extra help with their drivers, intel drivers do not
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Pulse doesn't do anything with drivers, it lets alsa handle that.
<bob2021> blueskah i thought apt was aptitude.  that's what i was using, apt
<BluesKaj> not true , try  running web audio (flash) without pulseaudio with non intel chips
<Guest32123> hi everybody
<rattking> I think BluesKaj is talking about helping out drivers that dont mix multiple audio streams.
 * rattking buys the cmedia chips that support this in linux
<BluesKaj> anyway, not gonna debate that old argument today...time to call it a day here ...take care
<wxl> how does one save a panel so it shows up in the list of panels and/or how do i replace the default panel with my current panel setup?
<frustrated-kubun> hi, does the about KDE window not show the KDE version information anymore? (using KDE plasma 5.5.3)
<kuala> hi. i am running kubuntu 15.10 on parallels with dpi scaling disabled. it seems to be working fine so far. the only problem is the cursor. when i set it to 48px size it is just pixel-junk.. when setting it to 24px it works just fine.
<kuala> any idea how to solve this?
<kuala> (applies for both breeze and breeze snow as cursor theme)
 * kuala reboots
<bob2021> where do i sdt my wallpaper?
<bob2021> never mind
#kubuntu 2016-01-26
<keithzg> Anyone know how to get the KDiff3 context menu options back in Plasma 5?
 * keithzg will try and remember to ask again first thing tomorrow at work, heh
<XOverride> Hello from this side
<aviss> IRC is just a multiplayer notepad
<Godolphinhill> Just clean installed Kubuntu 15.10 and need to restore my backed up files which are on a usb stick  called Kingston by my computer. How do I do this please?
<hateball> Godolphinhill: No one in here knows how or what you backuped
<hateball> Godolphinhill: So we'll need a bit more detail
<Godolphinhill> I backed up my documents. They're in .gz files on the usb stick
<hateball> Godolphinhill: So unpack them where you see fit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<em> every time my computer is left unused for too long it bugs out - logs me out or does other things and then when I log back in I see that random things have been opened and changed. Like this time there were a ton of apps I never opened and websites from my browser history were added to the bookmarks.
<em> actually looks like its not from history. It is stuff I had bookmarked, it just wasn't on the toolbar before.
<BluesKaj> em, what length of time are you talking about here?
<em> BluesKaj: Like over night.
<BluesKaj> perhaps you have updates and upgrades set to auto install unattended updates in the update manager
<em> it happened again
<em> this isnt like normal stuff showing up
<em> its completely random stuff
<em> like all the tabs in google tht were open slpit into diffferent window
<em> akregator oepnded
<em> restore session opened
<em> all random things i never touched
<em> opened
<em> every time i return to the computer it is like some monkey has been opening random crap
<em> often so much that i just have to turn it off and start over
<em> I think maybe Kubuntu 15.10 is just not ready to be released.
<Smurphy> em: it is. You sure you didn't get yourself a trojan horse, or one of your fellas is playing on you ?
<em> im not sure, maybe unetbootin made it buggy?
<Smurphy> can't say. Booting normally
<BluesKaj> em, are you sure there isn't some one accessing the computer while you're away or asleep or..... is this possible?
<BluesKaj> unetbootin only worked for me about 50% of my install tries, but I never experienced ant strange behavior on the successful installs
<BluesKaj> so I switched to using dd to copy the iso to usb
<OerHeks> make sure you sync after that.
<hateball> em: does this happen if you lock the screen before closing the lid as well?
<karamba> Hi
<karamba> Could anybody please help me with graphics settings under kubuntu 15.10?
<karamba> I just put the old hard disk of my old computer into my brand new computer (Asus z170-A motherboard, Samsung Syncmaster monitor).
<karamba> Even though the Samsung shows HD when detecting the signal, everything is off screen after loggin in.
<karamba> Before I had a 19" now I have a 27".
<BluesKaj> karamba, swapping in a HDD from a different pc that has differnt hardware than the target pc is always going cause problems due to drivers and graphics, audio and file configurations etc.
<BluesKaj> never a good idea
<karamba> BluesKaj: So I have to reinstall the system? :( ?
<BluesKaj> yes, that's the best approach
<OerHeks> karamba, same graphic card? if not, login ctrl alt F1:  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  # and reboot after that, might work for you
<karamba> Not same card, completely new PC. Built it today. Thx I will try
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, cool , never saw that command or attempt to rescue, before
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list# will show available drivers
<BluesKaj> if he can get to the VT
<OerHeks> autoinstall installs the whole bunch, if available, vga, wifi, microcode
<karamba> I ran the command but the output was: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<OerHeks> yeah, i hope he can
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # might fix that
<karamba> This is only installing a new kernel now
<BluesKaj> sudo ubuntu-drivers list# errors out here
<BluesKaj> but sudo ubuntu-drivers list works
<OerHeks> that # was meant for the comment, sorry
<BluesKaj> yeah  i wondered about the #
<karamba> I can not read a few chars on termnial 1 becaue it is off screen. but this command produces something like -microdoce
<karamba> -microcode
<BluesKaj> karamba, microcode is an optional app for your cpu
<BluesKaj> !microcode
<BluesKaj> !info microcode
<ubottu> Package microcode does not exist in wily
<karamba> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<karamba> Or what do I do?
<BluesKaj> karamba, it's an optional package for your cpu to acquire patches
<karamba> BluesKaj: So should I install it?
<BluesKaj> just leave it for now, unless it's ready to install'
<karamba> What do you mean by "unless it is ready to install"? So I can not do anything then I guess.
<BluesKaj> install if youwish, don't think it will damage anything
<BluesKaj> I have it installed on my pc without any ill effects
<karamba> sudo apt-get install microcode --> package microcode not found
<BluesKaj> depends on your cpu, AMD64-microcode, or intel-microcode
<karamba> intel
<BluesKaj> then install intel-microcode
<karamba> -micocode is already the latest version
<BluesKaj> ok
<karamba> I just find it amazing that there is no command to the Ubuntu to reconfigure graphics, i.e. do what you normally do when installing a new system.
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded with apt? if so run sudo apt dist-upgrade as well
<karamba> Yeah, I did that.
<OerHeks> karamba, so what gpu is in your new pc? intel only?
<BluesKaj> karamba, depends on the gpu , the installer looks at the hardware and installs the default driver
<OerHeks> intel is supported with the kernel fine.
<BluesKaj> yeah try st\artx
<BluesKaj> startx rather
<karamba> OerHeks: this is it: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/specifications/
<OerHeks> It might be worth a fresh install, after backing up your data
<bartosz_> hello
<bartosz_> i've installed qmmp for mp3 but now when I download smth on firefox, and I want to open the folder where is downloaded program in FF, the folder does'nt open. Opens QMMP :/
<bartosz_> helo
<bartosz_> program = file
<BluesKaj> bartosz_, default DL file on kubuntu is /home/user/Downloads  in FF
<bartosz_> i know but I hitting the download arrow in FF
<bartosz_> and near downloaded file is the icon of small folder
<bartosz_> when I hit it Qmmp opens
<BluesKaj> just try opening the downloads file
<bartosz_> thats not a satisfying sollution
<bartosz_> i want to open the "overriding" folder
<BluesKaj> really? ..seems simple enough to me
<BluesKaj> there is no overriding folder
<bartosz_> im translating
<bartosz_> Ok
<bartosz_> you have and arrow in FF with downloaded files
<bartosz_> hit the arrow
<bartosz_> near downloaded file, on the right side is the gray folder
<bartosz_> when i hit that qmmp opens not dolphin
<BluesKaj> this is trivial , just open the the home/user/Downloads file and you'll see your mp3 there
<bartosz_> the file is not a mp3
<bartosz_> its a rar
<bartosz_> but Dolphin should open!
<bartosz_> this icon doesn't open the file but the directory where the file is!
<BluesKaj> perhaps because it's a rar file
<bartosz_> ok ill give you a screenshot, you don't get it
<BluesKaj> anyway i don't open files in my current dir whith a browser
<bartosz_> ok but i do and i would like to fix it
<BluesKaj> bartosz_, maybe tar files expect to be extracted not opened with a browser, has that ocurred to you?
<bartosz_> http://zapodaj.net/5797746eeadfc.png.html
<bartosz_> check this image
 * BluesKaj shrugs like i said above it's a tar file
<bartosz_> can you see the other files
<bartosz_> is pdf a tar file?
<BluesKaj> expects to be opened in the conr=texr menu with ark or extracted , not in a browser
<BluesKaj> context menu
<bartosz_> is a pdf a tar file?
<BluesKaj> it can be iuf it's compressed
<bartosz_> ok
<bartosz_> but before installing qmmp it worked well and always dolphin was opened
<bartosz_> so no, it's not beacuse tar files
<BluesKaj> open it in dolphin , not FF and it will open with okular if it isn't tarred
<bartosz_> BluesKaj: I want to (beacause i have gotten used to it for years) to open a dolphin by hitting the folder icon
<bartosz_> like it was before installing qmmp
<MichaelTunnell> valorie: are you around?
<eins> hi
<eins> hi
<eins> does someone know what "~" does in bash?
<eins> ?
<MichaelTunnell> eins: depends on context
<MichaelTunnell> it doesnt do just one thing
<MichaelTunnell> if you have a script already using then put that in a pastebin somewhere
<eins> im sorry im new in linux, im left windows a couple of months ago, im trying to install plugins in vim and in a tutorial says :e~/.vimrc
<OerHeks> eins https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Tilde-Expansion.html
<OerHeks> oh, ~/,vimrc = /home/$USER/.vimrc
<OerHeks> ~ stands for short way of writing /home/$USER
<eins> ohhhhhhh that!.....thank you
<eins> leaving windows could be a mess without help
<eins> thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<eins> could i ask my doubts here or its just for advanced programmers?
<OerHeks> If it is about kubuntu, you are free to do so.
<eins> ahh kubuntu, thanks pal.
<shurtagul> So I cant right click the task bar or the desktop anymore unless its a systray icon or open window. Ive been trying to fix my packages because theyve been messed up and I have no clue how to go about fixing them. I accidentally upgraded to unstable before and have been trying to get all my packages downgraded since. Ive changed my sources to backports here http://i.imgur.com/NqqJqN1.png. Any clue how to go about getting all my packages to the same
<shurtagul> versions
<Guest53411> I have installed, 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1,  but the updater keeps wanting to update "down" to the latest version; 1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550
<Guest53411> how is it that ver 37 is higher than 43?
<Guest53411> The software in question is Firefox
<OerHeks> Guest53411, strange bug, if it is a bug, can you pastebin the output of your update?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest53411> The following packages will be upgraded:   firefox thunderbird xul-ext-calendar-timezones xul-ext-gdata-provider   xul-ext-lightning 5 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 72.1 MB of archives. After this operation, 17.5 MB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<OerHeks> so where do you read firefox 37 ?
<Guest53411> it's not showing the versions but, in synaptic
<OerHeks> Guest53411, can you show us the output of:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest53411> is shows firefox (version 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) will be upgraded to version 1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550
<OerHeks> i assume you have a PPA installed like https://launchpad.net/~moz-plasma/+archive/ubuntu/builds, but show us the output first, please
<Guest53411> no firefox ppa is installed
<OerHeks> ...
 * OerHeks waiting
<Guest53411> this is the output from synaptic for firefox; firefox (version 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) will be upgraded to version 1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550
<OerHeks> good, i leave you to it.
<OerHeks> Its simple, that number 1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550 points to a PPA only.
<Guest53411> I'm looking at the properties of firefox and that version is being pulled from (Trusty)
<Guest53411> in synaptic, clicking on properties of firefox, then clicking the tab versions, is where I find that info
<Guest53411> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Hit http://packages.netrunner-os.com trusty InRelease                           Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease [64.4 kB]              Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease                                   Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease [64.4 kB]            Ign http://archive.canonical.com trusty InRelease                  
<Guest53411> using the "apt-get upgrade -s" command I see this; Inst firefox [43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550 releases:14.04/trusty [amd64])
<Guest53411> my guess is since the maintainer Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com> prefixed "1000" in front of the version number, it's picked as the latest version. which should not happen.
<Pici> Guest53411: what does apt-cache policy firefox   say?
<Guest53411> firefox:   Installed: 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1   Candidate: 1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550   Version table:      1000~37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1~20150407.1550 0        1000 http://ppa.launchpad.net/moz-plasma/releases/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages  *** 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ tr
<OerHeks> see, moz-plasma ppa.
<Guest53411> lol, yes, now I see.
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to reverse that.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<acher88> sudo ppa-purge ppa:moz-plasma/releases
<Guest53411> thank you OerHekcs, Pici & acher88---  I'm installing ppapurge now, then run the command.. brb
<Guest53411> this is part of what I see now after running ppa-purge- dpkg: warning: downgrading firefox from 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 to 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1 (Reading database ... 210555 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack .../firefox_34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1_amd64.deb ... Unpacking firefox (34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1) over (43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) .
<Guest53411> firefox:   Installed: 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1   Candidate: 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1   Version table:      43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main amd64 Packages  *** 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1 0         700 http://ppa.launchpad.net/netrunner-
<OerHeks> I assume after this operation, upgrading will bring you back to firefox 43+
<acher88> the latest in the main archive for trust is firefox 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<acher88> unless there is some other ppa weirdness, you should get to that on next 'apt-get upgrade'
<OerHeks> indeed acher88, i think he used that ppa since FF 34, so it knows this version only to roll back
<Guest53411> apt-get update = sudo apt-get upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999  and upgrade = http://termbin.com/dr0e
<Guest53411> http://termbin.com/0txq - apt-get update
<OerHeks> Guest53411, i would hit 'y'
<acher88> so what current version is now installed?
<Guest53411> Unpacking thunderbird (1:38.5.1+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) over (1:24.4.0+build1-0ubuntu1) ...  but no firefox
<acher88> the 'candidate' listed previously suggests you still have some other firefox ppas enabled. perhaps https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-kde for example
<acher88> should not supersede the trusty main archive version though I think
<Guest53411> well, least I have TB updated, that was another one that was stuck on an old version
<Guest53411> "my apt-get update" output - http://termbin.com/0txq
<acher88> firefox version now installed on your systems is?
<OerHeks> any ppa visible? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Guest53411> firefox:   Installed: 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1   Candidate: 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1   Version table:      43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main amd64 Packages  *** 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2~ppa2~trusty1 0         700 http://ppa.launchpad.net/netrunner-
<Guest53411> http://termbin.com/xg0a - apt-cache policy firefox
<acher88> was just looking at the netrunner ppas, as seems you still have one of those enabled.
<OerHeks> ppa-purge ppa:netrunner-os/frontier-14
<OerHeks> good hunting acher88
<acher88> yep
<acher88> they must have shoved an epoch or something on their version numbering to ensure their versions supersede the main ones
<OerHeks> good thing, it helps determin what might be going on.
<Guest53411> it's updating the list now
<acher88> or some other method
<acher88> get rid of that and 43.0.4 from the main trusty archive should hopefully be the main upgrade candidate
<Guest53411> ok the output not looking good this time.. is there a way to post all the ouput here?
<OerHeks> copy paste to https://paste.kde.org/
<acher88> looking at the contents of that ppa, I would not be surprised if purging it gives a lot of output
<acher88> https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/ubuntu/frontier-14
<Guest53411> https://paste.kde.org/pcxmpbnkq
<OerHeks> ouch, big list indeed.
<acher88> looks mostly ok. you expect some fallout.
<Guest53411> lol, some..
<acher88> I assume you are wanting a standard kubuntu desktop?
<Guest53411> Hmm, the DT I have is fine, not sure how the standard will be
<acher88> so the netrunner stuff can't go?
<Guest53411> If it changes, I'll deal with it.. what I want is newest stable releases of fire fox & thunderbird
<Guest53411> if netrunner is holding me back, then need to remove thier ppa
<OerHeks> netrunner ppa makes appa for single versions, for wily 15.10 it is https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/ubuntu/netrunner-17-packages
<devgeek> hi
<acher88> you'd need to install the standard kde-workspace then after the purge, as looks like it won't revert to that on it's own
<devgeek> how i can install tar.gz files
<acher88> what exactly from where?
<bprompt> devgeek:     a .tar.gz is just a compressed file, not an installation package
<devgeek> tnx :)
<devgeek> sorry friends my english is realy bad ^ـــ^
<Guest53411> removed the Netrunner ppa and get this;  https://paste.kde.org/pz2aakyzd
<keithzg> Anyone know how to get the KDiff3 context menu options back in Plasma 5?
<keithzg> (ie. integration with Dolphin/Konqueror/etc)
<keithzg> Guest53411: Sounds about right, netrunner has a bunch of modifications/updates/etc to those packages and you'll be ostensibly returning to the base version of Kubuntu if you remove their PPA.
<Guest53411> I'll see what happens now.. ppa removed and firefox now back to ver 43.. but needs to restart FF.. might as well restart system. brb
<acher88> Guest53411: may have to 'dpkg -P --force-all netrunner-artwork' to fully get rid of the netrunner artwork package
<acher88> at least FF is correct version
<acher88> might do 'sudo apt-get install kde-workspace' before you restart
<Guest53411> okay thanks.. lol, all tis just to keep FF at current stable version..
<acher88> the problem with ppas
<Guest53411> oh yeah, almost forgot kde-workspace.. thanks.. or I'd have another mess
<acher88> many are fine, but some do some odd things on overiding default packages and versions, and when they stop getting updated can be a real pain
<N3X15> Any fix available for scrolling via scrollwheel causing random movement in both directions?  Using Logitech MX518 via VirtualBox 5.0.14 on Windows host.
<Guest53411> Thank you!  Firefox is updated and system is running fine without the netrunner ppa.
<keithzg> N3X15: You mean that Kubuntu is the guest and Windows is the host? (I use the *exact* same setup myself but reversed; venerable old MX518 as my mouse, Kubuntu as my host, Windows machines as my guests)
<N3X15> Yes
<keithzg> Hmm. Can't say I have any experience directly with that then; you might want to just ask over in #vbox
<N3X15> Well, Vbox claims the problem is with Qt
<N3X15> And qt said they fixed the problem in 5.5
<N3X15> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40829 Here's the bug report for that.
<keithzg> N3X15: And you're running which version of Kubuntu? I actually was under the impression that Kubuntu 15.10 was still on Qt 5.4
<N3X15> Whatever wily is
<keithzg> Yeah, that's 15.10. Which is still Qt 5.4, then.
<N3X15> Crap.
<N3X15> Guess I'll have to use the arrow keys for a while longer.  Thanks.
<keithzg> No problem, N3X15; the next release (Xenial) should have Qt 5.5.
<Fritigern> N3X15: note that the current alpha of Xenial does not yet have 5.5 (I just updated my VM to make sure)
<N3X15> Yeah, not making the jump to unstable just yet
<N3X15> Thanks for letting me know, however.
<Fritigern> You could of course run it in a VM to see the current state.
<N3X15> That's the thing, it's already a VM :P
<Fritigern> You know you can have more than one VM, right? :-)
<ubernoob> whats the tester channel called?
<Fritigern> I would guess it's called #test
<ubernoob> just wondering cause i've upgraded to 16.04 and had install issues
<Fritigern> In that case, I thin you are looking for #ubuntu+1
<ubernoob> thank you! is there a kubuntu+1?
<Fritigern> Not that I am ware of. Though you can lways create that room yourself
<ubernoob> ok thanks so much
<bob2021> Hi.  Plasma is not seeing google-chrome or letting me launch it from the launch thingy.  it was installed with apt and i've tried reinstalling.  can someone help?
<keithzg> bob2021: Interesting. If you just type in "google-chrome" to KRunner (I think the default is still alt+f2) does it nonetheless run?
<keithzg> Alternatively, try that from a terminal session like Konsole.
<bob2021> keithzg - from a terminal session yes, that's how i'm in now.  from krunner, no
#kubuntu 2016-01-27
<keithzg> bob2021: That's interesting, I would have thought at very least it would give the "Run google-chome" option since it's a valid command. Hmm.
<keithzg> bob2021: Do you have /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop  ?
<bob2021> keithzg yes that's there
<keithzg> bob2021: Ostensibly, KDE should be reading that.
<keithzg> Have you restarted your session since you've installed Chrome?
<bob2021> keithzg: yes
<keithzg> bob2021: In a terminal, does "locate google-chrome.desktop" return any results other than that?
<bob2021> keithzg: yeah, one in ~/.local/share...
<keithzg> bob2021: I'd run a diff between that one and the /usr/share/applications one; differences between them could be screwing things up. Might even be worth just removing the ~/.local/share one and seeing if that solves things.
<bob2021> keithz: looking in ~/.local/share, there are a lot of chrome- entries as well and one Chrome.desktop
<bob2021> keithz: do i need to do anything for kde to re-read the DIR?
<valorie> you can always `mv ~/.local/share/whatever ~/.local/share/whatever.bak
<keithzg> It should automatically do that upon starting a new session, I *think*. There's probably a way to re-run the scraping manually, though; the "xdg-desktop-menu" command should do that, not entirely sure if KDE uses only that or does additional indexing of some kind.
<valorie> from if you logout and do it from a terminal
<bob2021> keithzg & valorie: looking in the one in .local, it was installed by Unity.  Should i just kill it?
<valorie> mv is always safer
<valorie> since that way you can mv it back
<bob2021> yup! that did it, thanks guys, as soon as i moved the one Unity installed, it started working
<bob2021> ok... next issue -- linux thinks my apple Magic Trackpad 2 is a tablet or a mouse, and its not using the Synaptics driver, which disables multi-touch and gestures.
<bob2021> how can i force it to think of the trackpad as a touchpad?
<valorie> might do to look at the synaptics driver rc file or so
<valorie> either in .local or in .config
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you runnin, bob2021?
<valorie> running
<valorie> because in kde4 days, that would be ~/.kde/share/config probably
<bob2021> valorie: i started with ubuntu 15.10 and installed kde desktop yesterday.  so, yesterday's version
<valorie> ok, forget the .kde then
<valorie> it's all in ~/.local or ~/.config now
<valorie> and if you find an old conflicting file in .kde, blow it away
<bob2021> valorie i'd think it has to do with hci and udev
<valorie> ok, I don't know anything about that
<valorie> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<valorie> best I got
<valorie> good old ubottu
<bob2021> yeah tried that
<valorie> :(
<bob2021> oh wow its not getting any sound either
<bob2021> not seeing the sound card
<valorie> we've had reports that for some reason, some users were removed from the Sound group
<valorie> once added back in, all was well
<valorie> I think that's how the fix went....
<bob2021> valorie: you mean in /etc/group? I don't even have a sound group
<valorie> audio group I should have said
<valorie> user management has the groups I believe, in systemsettings
<bob2021> valorie you're right i'm not there, should i be?
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<valorie> yes, you should
<bob2021> anything else i need to be added to?
<bob2021> lightdm?
<bob2021> pulse?
<bob2021> valorie: is there a way to see if this works without rebooting or logging out?
<bob2021> can anyone tell me how to restart audio?
<frogonwheels_> bob2021: you probably want to logout
<frogonwheels> bob2021: groups are a bit funny like that.
<bob2021> frogonwheel: if i logout, then processes running inside of screen will terminate, right?
<frogonwheels> bob2021: you mean 'screen' program? Just detach the screen session and reattach later
<frogonwheels> bob2021: or do you mean just on the display.. yeah.. they will stop.
<bob2021> frogonwheels yes.  if i logout completely though, won't they terminate if detached?
<frogonwheels> bob2021: if you reboot they will. but if you just logout, why should they?
<bob2021> because the parent process terminated?  ok i guess i can try it
<bob2021> ok here goes...
<em> Sometimes when I turn on my laptop I see this error on the black screen before it goes to the KDE GUI --- ".... *ERROR* The master control interrupt lied (SDE)!"
<em> what does it mean?
<em> could it be the root cause of my other buggy experiences with Kubuntu?
<bob2021> hey - can someone help me get my sound working?  i just tried logging in and out after adding myself to the audio group,a nd still nothing
<bob2021> all the working audio cards are greyed-out and the only one not greyed out is the "dummy"
<bob2021> i take that back - now i see the cards in "Audio Hardware Setup" but not in "Device Preference"
<kroot_> hi@all
<bob2021> my sound still isnt working :(
<bob2021> will someone help me? i feel like i'm deaf
<bob2021> hey?
<buriedalive> bob2021 I'm alive :)
<bob2021> but buried, sadly
<bob2021> anyway, i have no sound???
<buriedalive> bob2021 what is ur distro?
<bob2021> ubuntu 15.10 with kde desktop installed on top
<buriedalive> I'm more than about 14.04 dont know, sorry
<buriedalive> 15.10 never installed
<bob2021> buriedalive well nevertheless you may be able to help
<bob2021> the sound cards all show up in "Phonon Audio and Video", but all the ones that work are greyed out, and only Dummy Output is selectable
<buriedalive> maybe ull try remove all filesand folders, associated with soundserver pulseaudio? for example - ~/.pulse, ~/.pulse-cookie, ~/.config/pulse
<buriedalive> and restart?
<buriedalive> but I'm not so sure about it
<bob2021> buriedalive i can't restart now though; and hwo do i make sure its using phonon instead of pulse?
<buriedalive> dont know, or try to full restart pulseaudio
<bob2021> can someone help me with my sound?
<valorie> em: look at http://www.spinics.net/lists/intel-gfx/msg81325.html -- it's just a warning
<valorie> bob2021: have you gone through the ubuntu doc on sound?
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> the troubleshooting one
<bob2021> valorie: yes, i did fix it! just a minute ago.  it was a combination of what you said about the audio group, and what buriedalive said about restarting pulse
<bob2021> i thought i restarted pulse, but its a stubborn little f'er
<bob2021> thanks both of you!!!
<bob2021> now, what about the trackpad? :)
<bob2021> I'm hving this issue:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/274078
<valorie> bob2021: for starters, add yourself as affected by that bug
<valorie> hmmm, I don't see that button
<valorie> maybe because janitor closed it
<valorie> I assume that this is a kernel bug, and not an Ubuntu one
<valorie> so I guess I would chat with the wise folks in #ubuntu-kernel and get their opinion
<valorie> they helped me a lot when I had an equivalent issue
<TJ-> You know about the sysfs /new_id bind-adhoc-device-to-driver facility?
<bob2021> valorie: i did add myself, i'm the last commenter
<bob2021> i think its a HID bug
<bob2021> do they have a channel?
<valorie> HID?
<valorie> perhaps ask alis
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<TJ-> If a driver has the /new_id node you can simply do "echo vendor device >/sys/..../new_id" to have the driver (attempt to) bind to that device
<bob2021> HID is what on linux tells linux what each piece of hardwarwe goes with which driver
<TJ-> e.g. "echo 004c 0265 > /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-generic/new_id"
<valorie> if it was simple to fix, wouldn't it already be done?
<valorie> in general, writing drivers for closed stuff like Apple is difficult
<TJ-> valorie: it's not a fix; it's a workaround when a driver doesn't currently declare a (new) device ID in its internal 'alias' structures
<valorie> the people I know who do software <> hardware integration work are the smartest people I know
<bob2021> valorie: its probably just adding an entry for this hardware id to a text file
<TJ-> bob2021: which driver should handle the device? I presume the synaptic driver?
<bob2021> TJ- Yes
<bob2021> as far as i know
<bob2021> oh hey tj! remember me?
<bob2021> i'm bob2017 in mac os x, but i got ubuntu working
<TJ-> hmmm, or it might be hid-multitouch.ko
<bob2021> tj- well either way
<TJ-> I just manually loaded that module. If it is loaded you can do (as UID 0) "echo $VENDOR $DEVICE > /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id" to test it
<TJ-> So, worth testing it out
<bob2021> TJ- do i have to do anything before and after so the system knows it needs to do that?
<bob2021> or the system rather sees the change
<TJ-> identify the VENDOR DEVICE ID values, then (as UID 0) issue that command with the specific (hexadecimal) values
<TJ-> if the device is USB then "lsusb"
<bob2021> TJ- its bt, and i knew what they are before, i can't recall the commad to bring it up though
<bob2021> got it let me try...
<TJ-> if it is Bluetooth then use "bluetoothctl" then at its command-line prompt "list-devices", get the MAC ID of the connected device, then do "info <MAC_ADDRESS>" and look at the "Modalias" value
<bob2021> TJ- I don't have a hid-multitouch directory, should i create that?
<bob2021> i found the ids with cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<TJ-> bob2021: "sudo modprobe hid-multitouch" to load the module
<TJ-> bob2021: if using 'sudo' then "echo $VENDOR $DEVICE | sudo tee /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id"
<TJ-> after that check the tail of the kernel log to see how the driver reacted. "tail /var/log/kern.log" or "dmesg | tail"
<bob2021> do i need to quote 'vendor device'
<TJ-> bob2021: no, but ensure there's a space between the 2 values
<bob2021> TJ- I mean for the echo command, because its not expecting multiple arguments
<TJ-> bob2021: echo will 'echo' everything until the end of the command-line; in this case up to the | pipe operator
<bob2021> from my own uid i get permission denied.  from sudo su, i get "echo: write error: Invalid argument"
<TJ-> bob2021: "echo $VENDOR $DEVICE | sudo tee /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id"
<bob2021> tj- yes, and replacing the $ with the hex, i've been doing that exactly
<TJ-> bob2021: what absolute values are you gucing it
<TJ-> giving
<bob2021> sudo echo 004c 0265 > sudo tee /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id
<TJ-> let me check that
<bob2021> and as root... echo 004c 0265 > /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id
<bob2021> oh pipe
<bob2021> oops
<bob2021> ok with the pipe,   tee: /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch/new_id: Invalid argument
<TJ-> hmm; try making the Letters UPPER CASE (004C)
<TJ-> I thought in the kernel it doesn't matter, but maybe I'm confusing that with something else
<bob2021> no you're right but i tried it anyway and same thing
<bob2021> what does it mean? if anything?
<TJ-> let me check the source
<TJ-> have you looked at the kernel log in case the module is reporting a problem ?
<bob2021> just did, it hasn't logged anything for 30 minutes
<rvk> hi
<TJ-> bob2021: OK, give me a moment to check whether it's the new_id part failing, or the device+driver combo after the device tries to bind
<bob2021> thanks :)
<bob2021> oh - btw did you see the link i pasted? it has links to a bunch of other people reporting the same issue in october/november.  but then there was no activity
<TJ-> OK...
<TJ->   ret = sscanf(buf, "%x %x %x %lx",
<TJ->       &bus, &vendor, &product, &driver_data);
<TJ->   if (ret < 3)
<TJ->     return -EINVAL;
<bob2021> you want me to run this?
<TJ-> that's in drivers/hid/hid-core.c::store_new_id()
<TJ-> No, I'm showing you the code that is throwing the error. You see the "sscanf(...)" function call
<bob2021> yes
<TJ-> the "%x %x %x %lx" means read 4 space-separated numbers. 0-2 are integers, 3 is a long-integer
<bob2021> so what's the type of ret?  a tuple?
<bob2021> g-d every time i see C i'm reminded why i stopped coding in C
<TJ-> and the next line shows which variable names those values are put into, so we know the format is 'bus' 'vendor' 'product' 'driver-data' ... which doesn't match the standard way that new_id is processed
<bob2021> so should i just put the bus in first?
<TJ-> the function is called with "const char *buf" so I think that comes directly from userspace; let me check that first
<TJ-> That's what I'm wondering
<TJ-> I'm guessing the sub-system fills in the 'bus' and 'driver_data' and then calls the hid-core
<TJ-> OK, the "if (re < 3) means it must have at least 3 args. In the equivalent USB code it only needs 2
<TJ-> So, now the question is, what kind of value does the 'bus' take
<bob2021> i just checked, and apt told me multitouch isn't installed.  i apt installed it, and then modprobe multitouch told me the module couldn't be found
<bob2021> TJ- well that's easy, the Bus is part of the same line in /proc/whatebver
<bob2021> I: Bus=0005 Vendor=004c Product=0265 Version=0062
<bob2021> ok that time the command did not return an error
<bob2021> how do i check if it worked?
<TJ-> I'm making progress tracing it:
<TJ-> struct hid_device_id {
<TJ->   __u16 bus;
<TJ->   __u16 group;
<TJ->   __u32 vendor;
<TJ->   __u32 product;
<bob2021> TJ- well the command worked
<bob2021> but i'm not seeing any change, i'm not sure where to check
<TJ-> right, so, 'bus' is a 16-bit number on the specific PC, not some static value as in bus-type (USB, BT, PCI, etc.). If there's nothing in the kernel log that means the device probe didn't match
<bob2021> nothing in the kernel log
<TJ-> So, either we're messing with the wrong device driver entirely, and should try some other, or there is no suitable support currently available
<bob2021> ok what do you suggest?
<TJ-> I'm doing some reading; It looks as if due it the 2's very recent release no-one has yet worked on it that I can find
<bob2021> wow really?  in 3 months?
<TJ-> there's some indication that it has to be sent commands to enable the expected functionality
<bob2021> there are at least 4 bugs posted about it
<bob2021> where do you see this?
<TJ-> 3 months? usually I'd expect a proprietary device like that to be 12 months at the earliest before it is reverse-engineered; and that depends on some developer being interested enough
<bob2021> i figured if all the bug posts were from the start of november, and there's no resolution but they died-out in a week, it must have been solved
<bob2021> Apple isn't releasing the basic driver protocol?
<TJ-> This is why closed-source hardware/software is not appreciated
<bob2021> often there are api's though.
<bob2021> why would anyone care about protecting the protocol for a trackpad handshake?
<TJ-> Ask Apple, they've made a business out of it
<bob2021> the protocols?
<TJ-> the entire approach
<TJ-> locking out owners of devices from using it as they choose
<bob2021> well Steve J always thought his competitor was Sony, not MS.  he was in the personal electronics business
<bob2021> wow down 30% over the year
<bob2021> poor Tim Cook
<TJ-> I've spent/wasted years reverse-engineering devices that the manufacturers have locked up like this; I eventually realised if they're not going to provide the technical info needed I'm not going to donate my time to making their device more useable
<bob2021> but anyway, so you think i shouldn't bother?  is there a link to what you saw?
<TJ-> The links off the AskUbuntu question you posted
<TJ-> Hmmm, looks like we were messing with the wrong driver. Apparently the original Magic Trackpad uses the hid-magicmouse driver
<TJ-> So "sudo modprobe --remove hid-multitouch"
<TJ-> then "sudo modprobe hid-magicmouse" and check it exposes the /new_id node
<TJ-> OK, the target node for that would be "/sys/bus/hid/drivers/magicmouse/new_id"
<bob2021> done
<bob2021> so what do i check now?
<TJ-> if you've echoed the ID, check the kernel log again. Inserting the new_id causes the device to be probed. So if it is recognised there'll be messages in the log
<bob2021> nope
<bob2021> nothing in the log
<TJ-> which kernel version are you using "uname -r"
<bob2021> 4.2
<TJ-> let me see if there are any recent commits for that driver
<TJ-> No, nothing
<TJ-> And unfortunately the driver hasn't been converted to use dyanmic_debug, so we can't enable additional reporting easily
<TJ-> I wonder if we need to *unbind* the device from its current driver first. Does your system show it has bound to another driver?
<bob2021> TJ where would i check that?
<TJ-> The node is /remove_id but I don't see one accessible via sysfs that seems to relate to the generic HID
<TJ-> Looks like you could use the /unbind interface. In that case, you have to write the HID ID of the device-node, which you can see as a symlink with "ls -l /sys/bus/hid/drivers/hid-generic/" as 4 groups of hexadec numbers xxxx:xxxxx:xxxx.yyyy.
<TJ-> e.g. for a BT mouse I see "0005:046D:B002.0016 -> ../../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-2/7-2.1/7-2.1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:11/0005:046D:B002.0016/" so "0005:046D:B002.0016" is the HID ID
<NastyButtler> hey dudes
<NastyButtler> new to this, want to connect with http://irc.evilzone.org/
<hateball> NastyButtler: Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<benvantende> morning people! i have tried many things to make (Baloo) search work in Dolphin. Since 15.10 search is mostly greyed. I have tried most steps available on the internet. Does anyone have a magic bullet?
<hateball> benvantende: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<hateball> benvantende: what does "balooctl status" say?
<madmouser1> hi all, is there a way to set the wallpaper in Kubuntu via the terminal?
<hateball> madmouser1: well you can edit plasmarc and supply your own path
<hateball> I am not sure if there is a qdbus command to do it
<madmouser1> thanks hateball that put me on the right track
<hateball> :)
<madmouser1> there she is ... usersWallpapers=
<benvantende> hateball: upgrade and status says:
<benvantende> Baloo File Indexer is running
<benvantende> Indexer state: Idle
<benvantende> Indexed 47365 / 47365 files
<benvantende> Current size of index is 195,86 MiB
<benvantende> hateball: i rebuilt the index a couple of times. the first time that worked, but did not last
<benvantende> hateball: what seems interesting is what the criteria for greying out for dolphin are
<hateball> hmmm
<benvantende> hateball: hmmm indeed ;)
<hateball> I don't really have any other troubleshooting advice than to wipe the index and rebuild
<hateball> Not sure how you can trace where it craps up
<benvantende> i did that wiping a few times already, so that is probably not going to work.
<benvantende> does dolphin have a dedicated issue tracker btw?
<hateball> benvantende: not sure, #kde will know
<benvantende> hateball: thanks - makes sense
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<starcraftman> Question, recently started using kubuntu 15.10. Have set autostart script in startup settings and on reboot it dissapears (including link in ~/.config/autostart-scripts).
<starcraftman> Anyone else had this? Google only showed me an old closed bug.
<BluesKaj> Maxiride_, check your irc connection
<cosec_> how do i dual boot kubuntu with another distribution
<cosec_> i let kubuntu use the entire hard drive while installing it
<soee_> cosec_: and you have 2 dardrives ?
<soee_> *harddrives?
<cosec_> i have only one drive
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> laptop
<soee_> anad what systems do you want to have ?
<cosec_> a lenovo y460 running kubuntu 15.10
<cosec_> soee_: any ideas?
<cosec_> the way i figure it, i need to make another partition
<soee_> so one system not dualboot ?
<cosec_> the system is not dual boot
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> TT
<soee_> ah 2 distributions you want
<cosec_> yes yes
<cosec_> one light weight distribution for conserving battery
<soee_> well i never tried that but yes i suggest atleast 2 partitions
<cosec_> yes, thats  what i figured i should do
<soee_> but maybe even better option would be:
<cosec_> really ?
<soee_> 1 partition for / of first distro, 1 partition for / second distro and separate (third) partition for /home (both distro can share same home - ust give users different names)
<cosec_> that sounds really cool
<cosec_> how do i partition my drives ?
<soee_> do you plan to install Kubuntu ?
<cosec_> nope
<cosec_> lubuntu perhaps
<cosec_> coz its lightweight'
<soee_> so why are you on Kubuntu support channel ?
<cosec_> i am using kubuntu r8 no
<cosec_> w
<soee_> ok but if you want to use dofferent distros, join their support channel as i can't help with different distros setup
<cosec_> wahaaha
<dobigeon> Hello / Bonjour !
<Stern> Does anyone have an alternative for Okular? My PDF files show up half empty due to some exotic PDF format.
<Fritigern> The only alternative that I am aware of (although there may be ones that I don;t know of) would be the actual Adobe Reader
<genii> Stern: Have you tried opening it in LibreOffice Writer?
<acher88> foxit reader https://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/
<acher88> evince (gnome)
<acher88> atril (equivalent from mate desktop)
<Stern> genii: Unfortunately still half empty in LibreOffice Write
<Stern> Gonna try foxit
<genii> Sounds like some screwy pdf file
<Stern> It's an invoice of my telephone company
<Stern> Low budget in everything, even IT
<Stern> Opening the PDF with Chromium browser solves the problem. Still gonna file a complaint though.
<genii> Maybe it has something like web links embedded it in it that just appear as empty space when you use a regular viewer
<Stern> Or maybe it contains XFA?
#kubuntu 2016-01-28
<bltz> hey
<bob2021> hey... so thanks for the help over the past few days.  almost all the hardware is working, except the webcam.  it works in unity, but not plasma.  can someone help?
<bob2021> anyone? :)
<bob2021> the log says that my webcam is being configured as a keyboard
<Guest40056> Well, didn't know how to use this.
<Guest40056> I am very slow on typing so forgive me.
<Guest40056> I have one question, what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Ubuntu uses the Unity desktop by default. Kubuntu uses KDE by default.
<Dragnslcr> The underlying system is the same in both, though.
<Guest40056> Which is better for someone like me that don't know much about this computer stuff?
<Dragnslcr> Whichever one you like better. It's easy to try them both and then pick the one you like.
<Dragnslcr> I prefer KDE, which tends to be more like Windows XP/7. If I remember correctly, Unity tends to be more similar to OS X.
<Guest40056> I need one that is easy to use so I can use it to surf and learn programing?
<Guest40056> I have been using Ubuntu for about about 2 years now and I don't feel any better about using it than when I started.
<Guest40056> The last time I used Windows was when it was XP.
<Dragnslcr> You can install the Kubuntu desktop and see if you like it better
<Dragnslcr> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that isn't helpful
<Dragnslcr> If you install the kubuntu-desktop package, you can select either Unity or KDE/Plasma when you log in.
<Guest40056> Okay, thanks for the help, I will try reading some more and then I will make a decision. Have a nice night,  Larry
<nareshnk> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<antti> hei
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<siko> Hi
<anon> тест
<samuele> hi  to everybody
<samuele> I have some problems with kwin, I suppose. Sometimes moving application, or simply doing nothing special (but less frequently) I see some glitches.
<samuele> I just wanted to know if this problem will be fixed with the next relase of kubuntu or the next release of kde. So if it worthless continuig to use kubuntu.
<samuele> I really like this distro but if my intel graphics doesn't suit well with kde I'd better use something else like  Gnome
<marco-parillo> You can try all the bug listings, or you can experiment. So if you do not see the glitches in Ubuntu Gnome, you know the problem is in KDE (at least your version). If you do not see the glitches in some other KDE distro, then the fault might be lower down the stack.
<samuele> many thanks for the answer. I will try other distro with other version of kde in live sessions and see if they give me the same problem
<marco-parillo> My pleasure. If you are simply seeking the best disto for your HW, that is a good approach. If you want to be debugging where the error is, you want to try distros with the exact same Plasma and kwin versions. And just in case it is underlying drivers / kernals, that is why trying a Ubuntu Flavour (I used to prefer Xubuntu, but it sounds as if you like Gnome) is a good way to test also.
<samuele> I like xubuntu too but I have a new pc and I simply didn't thought to use xfce
<dougl> why do I have to "sudo dhclient enp4s0" to make my network work on kubuntu 15.10
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^
<soee_> yuo have some eperiance with NM i think
<dougl> Poor BluesKaj I am forever bugging him... I did google first tho...
<soee_> :D
<dougl> the most obscure unknown and uncommon issue I will find and it will cause me grief
<dougl> soee_, but network manager is the answer?
<dougl> soee_, cuz I am just as good googling what I need instead of troubling anyone... although I learned alot from genii and BluesKaj yesterday
<siko_> can anyone tell me if its possible to GPU passthrough without vt-d processor?
<BluesKaj> siko_, using a vm?
<siko_> yeah
 * dougl just waves a good morning to BluesKaj - looks like he is busy :)
<BluesKaj> hey dougl, just came back in from pushing snow, so I missed your issue
<nige> lol
<BluesKaj> siko_, not sure I can help with that, no point pming eithe
<soee_> http://realfunny.net/uploads/chuck_norris_and_jean-claude_van_damme_snow_removal._475112921.jpg
<siko_> BluesKa_, thanks anyway m8
<BluesKaj> I'm sure someone else knows tho
<siko_> yeah not very many people talk tho
<dougl> BluesKaj, my issue is only you pushing too much snow
<BluesKaj> still not done, gotta go finish up in a few mins
<dougl> slow and steady friend
<BluesKaj> yeah, I take breaks every 30mins or so
<dougl> good
<BluesKaj> heavy wet stuff here today
<dougl> how do I disable kdewallet?
<dougl> google is my friend
<tocotron> dudes
<genii> dougl: kcmshell4 kwalletconfig
<tocotron> kubuntu 15.10 is AWESOME
<tocotron> But why do I have a do-release-upgrade notification after a fresh install of 15.10?
<tocotron> Shall I do it?
<Pici> /50/50
<Pici> tocotron: what do you mean? like your motd screen?
<tocotron> yeah
<tocotron> o wai!
<Pici> tocotron: likely the motd generation wasn't run recently. it has some weird conditionals as to when it does that.
<tocotron> It's my host system that's still 15.04
<Pici> oh, hah
<dougl> genii, good day - dhclient as learned from you came in handy the very next install I did - hats off to you my friend
<tocotron> I get cofused with so much virtualisation
<dougl> ... thanks for the wallet info
<genii> dougl: Glad to be of assistance :)
<tocotron> One more thing: I have a Ubuntu server host, no X configured. Now I have KVM guests to which I connect using the SPICE protocol. When I connect as normal user with the guests, I have no sound; connecting as root and I have sound. Is it enough to add my user to the audio group to have sound or is it more difficult?
<genii> Try adding them to the plugdev group first
<tocotron> Never heard of that before but will try nonetheless
<tocotron> I'm already in that group
<tocotron> Now audio?
<genii> tocotron: That would be the second one to try, yes
<genii> Remember also a logout-login cycle is required for it to take effect
<tocotron> genii: So be it! I'm off to unlog
<dougl> my 15.10 walpaper disappears and my task bar then my cube does not rotate and my session needs to be restarted... not sure where this comes from
<tocotron> Yes, that worked
<tocotron> Awesome!
 * genii slides tocotron a fresh coffee
<tocotron> But, one more thing: How do I start two parallel X-Sessions in parallel at startup. What I'm trying to accomplish is to automatically connect to the spice server!
<tocotron> Fresh coffee is always needed, Thanks!
<tocotron> I thought I'd just put the two "spicec" lines in .xinitrc and run "startx". But it only starts the second VM
 * dougl goes to get coffee so he can hang with the cool kids...
<tocotron> dougl: High Five, bro
<tocotron> So, my .xinitrc hast two lines like this and nothing else: 'startx -e "spicec -h localhost -p <THEPORT>" -- :0 vt7'
<tocotron> it only starts the one on :1 vt8, the one on DISPLAY1 gets ignored/shutdown - not sure
<tocotron> I want to automatically start both connections to the SPICE server at login
<genii> Hm. I'm not quite sure in this case.
<tocotron> Mmmh. But you have to admit that this would be so cool
<genii> Normally if I want to run separate X sessions I do it from inside one ( nested) instead of totally seaparate ones
<tocotron> I want to start the Kubuntu VM and a Windows VM
<tocotron> In full screen, of course
<dougl> ... one on each monitor kinda thing?
<tocotron>  Yes, just that I have only one monitor
<tocotron> I'll switch with CTRL+ALT+F7/8
<tocotron> If I start them manually it works, btw
<tocotron> As in, start them one by one
<dougl> tocotron, you are right that is cool
<tocotron> Is there an xorg channel?
<dougl> I use the cube and rotate it from one to another...
<genii> tocotron: So then edit your .xinitrc to background the first and continue to the second startx command
<dougl> xorg channel .... googling
<dougl> #xorg
<tocotron>  dougl, I found it, it's there and I'm in
<tocotron> Thanks
<tocotron> genii: I have tried the bg thingy to no avail
<tocotron> I have never changed an .xinitrc
<genii> tocotron: Like startx -e "spice -h localhost -p 999 -- :0 vt7 & startx other-stuff-here --:1 &
<tocotron> Not sure how it must look
<tocotron> genii: Yes, exactly, I tried that
<genii> Hm
<tocotron> Maybe #ubuntu knows something?
<tocotron> xorg is quiet. They're probably all busy with their two displays on two different VTs
<tocotron> Eh, I'm going to get a facial mask while waiting. That might take some time
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use Bumblebee on Kubuntu 15.10, with a nVidia GeForce 520M and Intel HD 5000, but when I run "optirun glxinfo" I get this error: http://pastebin.com/S0P4i7LW  Any tips?
<soee_> do not use it, use nvidia-prime
<genii> bumblebee is now superceded
<soee_> add grpahics driver ppa, install latest stable and done
<soee_> you can than switch profile either through Nvidia Settings
<soee_> or using command: prime-select intel|nvidia
<BlueProtoman> soee_, genii: Last time I tried that, I couldn't log in graphically.
<BlueProtoman> I had to uninstall the packages
<BlueProtoman> Also, holy hell my CPU usage is high
<soee_> what driver you were using (version ?)
<BlueProtoman> I don't remember, honestly, it was a few months ago.
<BlueProtoman> I think I tried the drivers in either late August or mid-December.  Don't remember
<soee_> i think i had this problem with 352 version
<soee_> add ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee_> and try 358
<soee_> i'm not on 361 beta and also work fine (Xenial)
<BlueProtoman> The broken graphics or the high CPU usage?
<BlueProtoman> soee_: nvidia-graphics-drivers-358 doesn't appear on my package list
<soee_> BlueProtoman: nvidia-358
<soee_> BlueProtoman: broken graphic, i never had high cpu
<soee_> but i have i7 here
<BlueProtoman> OK.  So I'm gonna install the driver; should I reboot, or just log out then in?
<BlueProtoman> I have an i5, I think
<soee_> better reboot
<BlueProtoman> OK.
<BlueProtoman> What if my graphics break again?  Just switch back to 352?
<BlueProtoman> Also, should I uninstall bumblebee?
<BlueProtoman> soee_: Now I have broken graphics even after reverting to 352.  Please help me fix it.
<soee_> define broken
<BlueProtoman> No graphics.  Text login only.
<soee_> sddm does not load ?
<BlueProtoman> How can I tell?
<soee_> it is login manager
<soee_> you have only command line ?
<BlueProtoman> Then no, it doesn't.  Yes, cli only
<soee_> type: sudo prime-select intel
<soee_> and reboot
<BlueProtoman> Command not found
<BlueProtoman> I reverted to 352 already
<BlueProtoman> What packages should I install again?
<soee_> do you have nvidia-prime installed ?
<BlueProtoman> No
<soee_> this shoudl be dependency i think to drivers
<soee_> install it than
<BlueProtoman> Ok, just did, then sudo prime-select intel.  Rebooting now
<BlueProtoman> Nope, still CLI only
<BlueProtoman> Wait
<soee_> what if you try to start sddm ?
<BlueProtoman> No, I have graphics now!  However, my initial problem was never solved; I want to use my nVidia card.
<soee_> are you logged in ?
<BlueProtoman> Yes, I am now
<soee_> open Nvidia Settings
<soee_> there should be position: PRIME Profiles
<soee_> set it to Nvidia
<soee_> and you have to relogin
<soee_> setting it here is the same as executing command: sudo prime-select nvidia
<BlueProtoman> Ok, one sec
<BlueProtoman> Broken graphics again
<BlueProtoman> Should I upgrade to nvidia-358?
<soee_> you should try
<BlueProtoman> Doing so now
<BlueProtoman> Nope.  Still broken
<soee_> well you can also try puring all nvidia, than install again lates
<soee_> sueo ppa-purge nvidia*
<soee_> sudo ppa-purge nvidia*
<soee_> than: sudo apt-get install nvidia-358 nvidia-prime
<BlueProtoman> Doing so now
<soee_> but keep in mind that there are still problems with this hybrid graphics on linux :/
<BlueProtoman> I've had it working in older versions of Ubuntu
<soee_> yes back than it was a bit better, but started to break in 15.04 i think
<BlueProtoman> Ah, think it works!
<soee_> and Kubuntu switched to sddm and this also can cause some problems
<BlueProtoman> Yep, graphics AND my nVidia works!  Thanks!
<BlueProtoman> Do I need to do anything to run programs with my nvidia now?
<BlueProtoman> Ooh, I have OpenGL 4.5 now
<soee_> no, now nvdia is active
<soee_> so all will run on it
<BlueProtoman> Can I switch back to my intel on the fly?
<soee_> you have to logout after switch
<BlueProtoman> Fuck it, I'll live with the lower battery life
<soee_> ;)
<soee_> please don't use such words here
<soee_> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BlueProtoman> How can I be required to troubleshoot like this and NOT shoot my mouth off?
<soee_> well when something is broken it is a good opportunity to learn new  stuff :)
<BlueProtoman> Ok, new problem.  Cpu usage for Plasma still high, and my laptop heats up to between 75-85 degrees C
<soee_> see in ksysguard if any app uses cpu over standard level
<BlueProtoman> Hmm, seems to be gone now.  But my laptop is still getting hot
<soee_> probably nvidia card is the reason
<BlueProtoman> Oi.  So how can I tell what temperatures are safe formmy hardware?
<soee_> hmm dunno, but my card often has 80-90 while playing games :)
<BlueProtoman> Mine is just idling at 70C
<soee_> maybe google and read if it is normal for your card
<BlueProtoman> Oh, looks like it's not actually so bad
<BlueProtoman> Thank you
<Samt43> Hi guys
<Samt43> Trying plasma 5.5 on kubuntu 15.10
<Samt43> Everything is fine, so trying to play with kwin_wayland
<Samt43> Sent startplasmacompositor and it seems that i have an error : "painter not active"
<Samt43> Any idea ?
<valorie> Samt43: you might try in #plasma
#kubuntu 2016-01-29
<MrNoob> help ppl please ))
<valorie> MrNoob: help what?
<valorie> just ask
<MrNoob> hi valorie )
<MrNoob> boot problem
<MrNoob> goes to windows
<MrNoob> no choices
<valorie> ah, you might need to run grub-repair I think it is, in the commandline
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jazzrabbit_> hi
<bob2021> hey all
<bob2021> can i put krunner into a panel as a search box?
<CrowX-> I upgraded my ram from 4gb to 8, and KDE's hardware monitoring widget shows me wrong data of the ram usage
<CrowX-> top shows it correctly
<CrowX-> what could be the reason, and how do I fix it?
<bob2021> can someone help me put krunner into a panel as a search box?
<Muhammad> need help
<Muhammad> i cant install Kunbutu on my USB flash disk
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Muhammad> permennantly
<soee_> what happens ?
<Muhammad> i cannot install kunbuntu on my usb flash drive. its fail on mountining
<Muhammad> 33%
<Muhammad> i start it from a CD and then try to install it on USB but it fail while partitioning
<Muhammad> i want to use it permanently from the usb and also save file on it
<soee_> ah sorry i never installed it on USB
<soee_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Muhammad> thanks and let me read the manual
<Muhammad> i have using this for the first time ? any chance for using a team viewer like option ?
<soee_> option for what exactly ? :)
<Muhammad> some one is needed to install it on my usb remotly
<Muhammad> remote desktop connection ?
<Muhammad> i run KRDC but dont know how to share my IP with you ?
<hateball> Muhammad: I would strongly advise against letting a random person on IRC get remote access to your machine
<Muhammad> so how would i do it
<Muhammad> if the iso is on the flash drive and run as a try and want to run it permantly from the flash . so send me the exact commands
<hateball> Muhammad: You could boot on CD and then use the partition manager to prepare your thumbdrive prior to install, see if that goes better
<hateball> Muhammad: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Muhammad> 14.04
<hateball> Right, as I said you can prepare the partitions using the partition manager. Then during install you manually point them out.
<Muhammad> Copy folders: '.disk', 'casper', 'dists', 'install', 'pics', 'pool' and 'preseed' (skip the 'boot' folder); Copy the folder 'isolinux' to the drive and rename it to 'syslinux'; Copy the file 'README.diskdefines', and optionally, the 'usb-creator.exe' and 'wubi.exe' files (skip the 'autorun.inf' and 'md5sum.txt' files); Rename the file 'syslinux/isolinux.cfg' to 'syslinux/syslinux.cfg' on the USB drive by right clicking on it and s
<hateball> If you want to separate /home etc. Otherwise if you only want one big / partition that should work just fine as well
<Muhammad> is this good to remane it from iso to SYS
<Muhammad> ?
<hateball> Uh... I don't see what this has to do with installing at all
<hateball> Looks like you're reading instructions to change boot method, which clearly isnt needed if you're able to boot the CD already
<Muhammad> if i flash it to a Flash drive with image writer and then rename isolinux with syslinux
<Muhammad> this will be helpful or not ?
<hateball> No... that's for making a liveboot image
<hateball> Not a real install, which is what you're looking for is it not?
<Muhammad> so
<Muhammad> i am going to prayer and let the system on so please reply a good tutorial with a link
<Muhammad> please
<Muhammad> please
<komlomal> hellp
<komlomal> hello
<soee_> 1ask
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<komlomal> hello! i'm just install kubuntu 15.10 yesterday. And i have a problem: if i close konsole, and then try to start it again, no window opens. It seems it is kde Bug 347008, reported on bugtracker 2015-05-01. Is there any fix?
<ubottu> KDE bug 347008 in general "Konsole does not start, process list shows several konsole instances as "defunct"." [Minor,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347008
<hateball> komlomal: are you fully updated after install?
<komlomal> yes
<hateball> hmmm, if it's an unconfirmed bug there's not really much you can do... other than add to it
<hateball> still I doubt any fix will make it into 15.10 before 16.04 is out
<komlomal> ok, thank you
<soee_> komlomal: do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<komlomal> no
<arved_> Auth: sddm-helper exited with 3 <-- anyone knows what might be the cause?
<ry__> Good day
<ry__> This is my first time using this chat, hopefully I set it up correctly...
<soee_> hiho
<User____> Hi
<User____> How I can upgrade KDE to latest version ?
<User____> ?_?
<soee_> hi User____
<soee_> what Kubuntu version are you using?
<User____> hi soee_ , I'm using 15.10
<soee_> User____: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<soee_> type in terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee_> than: sudo apt update
<soee_> and than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee_> there was also Plasma 5.5.4 released but it is not yet backported to 15.10
<User____> soee_ Thank you so much
<sk_> hello, is linux protect us from viruses?
<Guest63312> hello, is linux protect us from viruses?
<soee_> hiho
<soee_> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest63312> i mean, if i using internet on my linux kunbuntu , will my pc safe from viruses? if i will not install antivirus?
<hateball> Guest63312: No, there is no need
<Guest63312> that's great... thank you
<nige> is there a way to have kde/plasma 4 and 5 simultaneously? running plasma4 and it works nicely and want to test plasma5 without loosing 4
<soee_> no
<valorie> you can try out plasma 5 in live media though
<soee_> nige: best wat woudl be to try Kubuntuin VM or live isb
<soee_> *live USB
<soee_> if you want to try it only, there is no any sens to install it on hard drive
<nige> soee_: okay thanks, ill give it a shot
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<siko_> BluesKa hey
<jamelli> ola pesssoas
<jamelli> *pessoas
<soee_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jamelli> hello
<soee_> hiho jamelli
<code_witch> Hello
<code_witch> any python developer here
<BluesKaj> try #python
<code_witch> thank you
<newb> kubuntu is beautiful
<newb> Im loving the kde enviroment
<rharish_> newb: KDE5 or KDE4 ?
<newb> KDE5
<newb> thats plasma 5.5.3 RIGHT?
<newb> unity made me gag everytime I saw it
<newb> so ugly
<rharish_> newb: yes it is. plasma 5 is beautiful indeed :-)
<neutrino> Hello, need help
<neutrino> Can somebody help me, answer me?
<neutrino> somebody here?
<OerHeks> hi neutrino, ask, wait and see
<neutrino> ok
<neutrino> Can you help me with Plasma 5.5.4 installation on kubuntu 15.10. I tried to add ppa like in instruction on homepage, but after reboot and start with "kubuntu" word, I have only black screen and nothing else.
<soee_> there is no 5.5.4 for Kubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> neutrino, what ppa did you use, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports or ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ??
<neutrino> sorry 5.5.3
<neutrino> use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<neutrino> Like here - http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<soee_> do you use propriety gpu drivers ?
<neutrino> soee, no
<soee_> what happens if you try to start sddm from command line ?
<neutrino> sddm?
<neutrino> Im from russia, thats why I dont understand some
<neutrino> Oy understand
<soee_> if you have black screen, switch to different tty, press ALT+F1 .. F6
<soee_> than login using your credentials, and type: sddm
<neutrino> no, I dont. Can you give me command for terminal?
<neutrino> Just alt+f1 and than sddm?
<neutrino> Now I reinstall 15.10 with plasma 5.4. I can use system and try something else. But if I add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, it became black after reboot
<neutrino> and what is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma? Maybe I should use it?
<Odur> neutrino: When you installed plasma 5.5.3, did you keep sddm's config files or replaced it with the packagers version?
<Odur> (I replaced them, and I suspect that keeping the old ones is a source for many folks problem)
<neutrino> I just add ppa with backports than install updates and reboot
<calwig> On the guest account created by Kubuntu, the acct resets to its original status once rebooting. Question is, will the user management change or allow on/off capabilities?
<calwig> To be able to preset a guest account desktop, icons, shortcuts and to enable user access.
<calwig> found some answers :)
<neutrino> add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and now updating system, then will try to reboot) Then its die i think, thanks to everyone!
<nomen> does anyone saw this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-Neon-Coming-This-Weekend ?
<solvarr> seems like good news to me
<solvarr> i was hoping that the kde team might make its own distro
<nomen> good news for kde, not so much for kubuntu I think
<BluesKaj> nomen, well the rumours of Kubuntu's demise are spmewhat exaggerated by the likes of phoronix, a sites which I take with a grain of salt.
<BluesKaj> somewhat exaggerated even
<gippo> !list
<ubottu> gippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lonejack> Hello sirs, problem on middle button mouse, paste function disappered, kubunut 14.04. Any idea?
<Maratus> How do I set up my file system to open certain files with a command line only program?
<Maratus> I'm trying to get sid files to play with sidplay2
<lonejack> please help me, Kubuntu 14.04, paste function with middle mouse button disappered.
<Heaviside_> wech daro fi handball
<BluesKaj> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<BluesKaj> !ab
<drleviathan> @lonejack, that happened to me once.  Turns out the mouse's scrollwheel button had failed.
<mike_sta> Hi, I have a problem with vlc: Its view is always the same size (about 200px x 140 px). When I enlarge the vlc window, everything not in the "view" is not shown. Any ideas how to fix?
<mike_sta> Running the uptodate kubuntu with vlc 2.2.1 and the kubuntu-backports
<lonejack> @drleviathan, the scrollwheel works fine
<lonejack> the past operation doesn't
<mike_sta> found the problem, it was the compositor, apparantly it does not like the opengl 3, switching back to 2 and GLX works
<BluesKaj> mike_sta, also install kubuntu-restricted-extras if you haven't already
<BluesKaj> and ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> mike_sta, which gpu ?
<dmytro> Hi everyone.
<dmytro> I am new here.
<tocotron> Ohai
<tocotron> Two questions to a fresh Kubuntu 15.10 install on an old notebook
<tocotron> Are there known issues with SDDM? The login screen is all messed up. The letters are kind of moving. It seems as if the resolution is not set correctly. Maybe it's a graphics driver issue. I have an AMD chip
<tocotron> The second issue is that I have the HDD encrypted and  even though I have set the German keyboard at install time, the keyboard right after boot when I shall type n the passphrase to decrypt the HDD is set to EN_US
<tocotron> I certainly could try the proprietary AMD driver but I thought most issues with FOSS AMD drivers were resolved
<tocotron> Is there a way to check and maybe even change the resolution for the login screen?
<denza242> tocotron: what gpu is it
<tocotron> denza242: RS690M, Radeon Xpress 1200
<bob2022> can someone help me figure out why muon always thinks I haven't authenticated and it can't install anything?
<denza242> bob2022: muon discover or muon package manager
<denza242> tocotron: 1 sec
<bob2022> denza242: discover
<bob2022> i didn't know there's another one
<jotik> bob2022: afaik you have to authenticate once for muon to get elevated privileges
<bob2022> jotik: but it never asks me to authenticate
<denza242> bob2022: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_690_chipset_series#Radeon_Xpress_1250?
<denza242> bob2022: strange
<tocotron> denza242: That's the one!
<bob2022> denza242: i agree it is strange, that's why i'm asking here
<tocotron> bob2022: I've had that, too but didn't find a solution
<mike_sta> actually, after I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras the problem came back...
<denza242> tocotron: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128072/ati-rs690m-x1200-proprietary-driver-installation might help
<mike_sta> BluesKaj: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<tocotron> denza242: Yep. But do I need 3D for SDDM?
<denza242> tocotron: probably
<denza242> everything is hw accel'd nowadays
<tocotron> Any idea about the messed keyboard layout after boot?
<tocotron> My KDE environment is in German, and at SDDM Login the German keyboard is active, too. It's just in the beginning when I decrypt the HDD
<tocotron> Can't install the ati driver. I get a useless error message
<tocotron> Error message:
<tocotron> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<tocotron> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:4.2.0-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<tocotron> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<soee> no idea, never had any gpu from ati
<tocotron> Yep, no worky
<tocotron> That's a disaster
<tocotron> which lib32 could they be speaking of?
<mmnick9>  its somewhat unrelated but the NAS I am looking at has two usb ports, what do they do? can I connect the NAS to pc as storage or those ports are there for extra storage for NAS (hdd, flash drives etc) ? https://paste.kde.org/peewasx2a
<Serious> hey
<bprompt> "hay bartender", said the horse at the bar
#kubuntu 2016-01-30
<bren> can't install skype in 14.4 lts ... wtf
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1523060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1523060 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype is not installable on trusty amd64" [Medium,Triaged]
<bren> skype not installable on ubuntu... thats kind of a big deal.. whats the issue
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> lots of people use skype
<valorie> I don't.....
<valorie> you have to enable a partner PPA as I recall
<valorie> and pay attention to the 32/64 bit issue
<bren> Doesn't work still
<Unit193> Yes, details in the bug I linked...
<bren> Thanx its been pissing me off
<ikonia> last bren
<cjwelborn> In Konsole/Yakuake, if I press Meta + E (or W, or R) I see a list of host names printed "::1 ff00::0 ff02::2 ip6-allrouters ip6-localnet ip6-mcastprefix localhost". I was just wondering what command this might be coming from. I can't find a keyboard shortcut set up for it anywhere.
<tony11> hi everyone, I would have question: could you pls guys tell me what's the name of the default app in kubuntu that handles the OSD? Many thanks
<OerHeks> !info knotify
<ubottu> Package knotify does not exist in wily
<OerHeks> !info kdialog/
<ubottu> Package kdialog does not exist in wily
<tony11> I'm using 15.10 (dunno the codename)
<tony11> I went through my processes, I can't find kdialog or knotify, but I do have both installed
<tony11> basically I'm about to disable it, or customize it if possible cause it occupies the worst possible place on the screen
<tony11> (the middle)
<drleviathan> so I was going to finally install kubuntu-15.10 on my macbook pro (currently with 14:10) but the install would not recognize the wireless or USB ethernet
<drleviathan> not a promising sign.  I didn't want to end up with a machine that couldn't update after the install
<valorie> drleviathan: did you try this in a live media?
<drleviathan> yes, bootable USB drive.
<valorie> one thing some folks have done successfully is install a mac ISO, and then install kubuntu-desktop
<drleviathan> you mean... make sure the laptop is dual-booted?  or with a clean mac install?
<valorie> you can always install any desktop you want on top of the Ubuntu base
<valorie> xubuntu, lubuntu, unity, gnome, etc.
<drleviathan> yes, I'm downloading ubuntu-15.10 now
<Unit193> Easier to use mini.iso and install whatever task, though.
<drleviathan> my plan-b is to install ubuntu and then install KDE
<drleviathan> good point... the initial download would be faster
<valorie> Unit193: he's doing this on a mac though
<valorie> so I was thinking one of the ISOs for mac would be easier
<valorie> hardware-wise
<drleviathan> my torrent is 21% complete for ubuntu-15.10.  Will take... another 40 min I think
<drleviathan> oh, there are specific ISO's for installing on mac?
<drleviathan> I did not know that.
 * drleviathan goes looking...
<valorie> hmmm, lubuntu old
<Unit193> valorie: Should be intel, so maybe likely just bastardized EFI to work with, no?  And there isn't a mini for Mactel?
<valorie> boo
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<valorie> not sure about the mini
<drleviathan> oh right, this is an EFI booting intel laptop.  2013 MBP
<Unit193> 64bit in UEFI mode doesn't cut it though?  Anywho..
<valorie> well, that's the LTS, you could just upgrade next April to the next LTS
<valorie> Unit193: dunno
<valorie> "[21:58] <drleviathan> so I was going to finally install kubuntu-15.10 on my macbook pro (currently with 14:10) but the install would not recognize the wireless or USB ethernet"
<drleviathan> the install would boot up, but would not setup wifi or usb-ethernet adapter
<valorie> that is just unusable IMO
<drleviathan> looks like the Mac specific images were from the previous (PPC) era.  I remember those days.
<Unit193> There's also amd64+mac, but we can ignore those.
<drleviathan> I guess I'll proceed with plan-b and report back fromthe other side
<drleviathan> I think I did that once before: installed ubuntu and then upgraded to KDE for window manager
<drleviathan> but I didn't have the cool kubuntu branding :-(
<valorie> sad that they aren't still being made
<valorie> drleviathan: kubuntu-desktop gets you the branding
<valorie> you might have to remove lightdm
<Unit193> drleviathan: Can install 'kubuntu-desktop^' for the whole Kubuntu desktop.
<drleviathan> orly?  good to know.  thanks
<valorie> and getting rid of all the Unity stuff is a pain
<valorie> but I've done it successfully before
<drleviathan> according to the internets the mini-iso install method is not UEFI friendly
<drleviathan> it " lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode" and will thus boot in BIOS compatibility mode
<drleviathan> there is no plan-c
<Unit193> Bah, thought that might be the case.
<acepower1000> hey
<acepower1000> anyone here
<acepower1000> hey
<valorie> acepower1000: that's not how it works
<acepower1000> uh
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acepower1000> sorry
<valorie> np, many people don't realize how IRC help channels work
<acepower1000> Im new to Linux and Ubuntu and that stuff so did I set up my partitions right? http://imgur.com/0yudIhD
<acepower1000_> dang it firefox was being firefox
<acepower1000_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<denza242> acepower1000_: hmm
<denza242> I'm not sure how W10 partitioning works
<acepower1000_> im doing the partitioning from linux
<denza242> acepower1000_: right right
<denza242> well from the screenshot, you're not gonna have a lot of space
<denza242> might want to shrink the green NTFS partition and grow the EXT4 partition
<acepower1000_> is that in change?
<denza242> I think
<denza242> acepower1000_: however, you should go back, and check how much free space there is on the larger ntfs partition
<denza242> if you shrink it too much, you run the risk of losing potentially important data
<acepower1000_> right
<acepower1000_> denza242: how much do i shrink
<denza242> acepower1000_: shrink it to used space + 20 gb as a safety buffer
<acepower1000_> wait
<acepower1000_> so do I have to go back to windows 10 to check that?
<denza242> nah
<acepower1000_> denza242: where then
<denza242> acepower1000_: open up dolphin, doubleclick on the larger ntfs partition, and in the bottom right, there should be an (X GiB Free) indicator
<denza242> with X being how many gigs are free
<denza242> multiply the value of X by 1024, and add 20480 to that value
<acepower1000_> http://imgur.com/SxPtVZy uhhh
<denza242> oh dear
<denza242> acepower1000_: you'll have to boot back into windows and perform a shutdown
<acepower1000_> wait are the partitions made allready or is it geting ready to make them
<denza242> the windows partitions are already there
<acepower1000_> no i mean the linux partitions
<denza242> getting ready to make them
<denza242> no actual operations have been performed yet
<acepower1000_> oh
<acepower1000_> Ok going to reboot into windows
<Acepower1000> there is 674 gb free space on my main windows partition and 91.80 gb free space how much do i shrink
<Acepower1000> oh Its 8:45 AM ill do this tomorrow
<samk> need help
<denza242> samk: with what
<Odur> samk: Ask and wait for someone to answer
<samk> bluetooth not working in kubuntu (New to linux distros)
<Odur> samk: fire up a terminal and type "dmesg | grep -i bluetooth" and pastebin the output
<samk> ok will do now
<samk> [   13.864059] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.20 [   13.864086] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized [   13.864093] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized [   13.864098] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized [   13.864115] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized [   13.884446] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 70 [   13.884451] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM (001.001.011) build 0000 [   13.954504] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware loa
<samk> rror -2 [   13.954508] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found [   17.676554] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3 [   17.676557] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast [   17.676561] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized [   39.057829] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized [   39.057836] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized [   39.057840] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<Odur> please use pastebin.com instead
<samk> ok sorry new to these stuff
<Odur> No worries. I see you are missing the firmware for the bluetooth device. I had the same problem. Just a moment...
<Odur> samk: What does lsusb says?
<samk> us 003 Device 005: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21d7 Broadcom Corp. BCM43142 Bluetooth 4.0 Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0c45:6a04 Microdia  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp.  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hu
<Odur> samk: Solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working-on-ubuntu
<samk> Thanx a lot Odur will try the solution. Have a nice day!!
<Odur> samk: Good luck
<catopett_> Is everyone sleeping here then?
<valorie> I'll soon be -- do you have a question?
<valorie> it may be that many people are in FOSDEM sessions this weekend
<catopett_> FOSDEM?
<valorie> but it's past 2:30 am here
<valorie> https://fosdem.org/2016/
<valorie> biggest free and open software event in the world, i think
<catopett_> I bought UBUNTU, and payed $500 for it
<catopett_> peer is active i see
<valorie> huh
<catopett_> "/" #nrrl
<catopett_> "/j" #nrrl
<clivejo> hi valorie
<valorie> hi clivejo -- are you at fosdem?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> in Snowy Fermanagh
<valorie> ah, you shoulda gone
 * valorie is in dark Washington
<clivejo> I know, Kolab are announcing something !
<catopett_> The LINUX is the best for hacking
<valorie> Kube, yeah
<catopett_> Are you comming for "THE GATHERING" then?
<clivejo> I think its something like an intregated document viewer for kolab
<valorie> ah, had not heard about that one, clivejo
<valorie> the gathering?
<clivejo> We have LibreOffice as a neighbor this year, which is a happy coincidence, as we have some interesting news for all Kolab users that is related to office documents that we will be sharing at FOSDEM. That's not the only reason to visit us, though!
<valorie> sounds like the beginning of a suspense movie
<catopett_> THE GATHERING yes, it is in may at he viking ship in Hamar in Norway
<clivejo> sounds exciting!
<clivejo> I love Kolab
<code_witch> hey
<code_witch> I am so new here
<catopett_> http://www.gathering.org/tg16/
<catopett_> You have to translate this pages, it is norwegian
<code_witch> I want to join #python #kivy channels
<clivejo> code_witch: you might have to register your nick
<code_witch> those are asking me to register my nick in freenode, but when I did and use the user name i cannot connect
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<catopett_> code_witch You type the "/j #python"
<valorie> in some clients you can shorten to /j
<valorie> others you use /join
<code_witch> thank you
<catopett_> I have registered my nick, when i identify it goes ok, but... i cannot change to that nick, why?
<valorie> or in my client konversation, I can just click on the #channel and it opens up
<valorie> you use /nick newnick, to change to newnick
<catopett_> I know, i get errors
<valorie> you may have to fill in the information in your client about your nick
<clivejo> if you try to change nick to a registered nick and dont give the password it wont allow you
<valorie> nick, password, and /msg chanserv identify password
<catopett_> I gave the password
<valorie> once you are identified you can change
<catopett_> Still get errors
<catopett_> -ChanServ- Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.
<catopett_> The chanserv does not understand "identify"
<mogost> Hi all! Can anyone help me find temporary fix for my problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1539843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539843 in linux (Ubuntu) "External microphone does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<catopett_> I do type "/nickserv identify nick passwd"
<catopett_> Then i get msg about the passwd for nick is accepted
<catopett_> But... i cannot change to the nick, i get error
<valorie> I'm sorry, that should have been /msg nickserv identify password
<catopett_> Does not have to type "/msg"
<valorie> well, best to use the help messages from the services themselves
 * valorie is too tired to give good help, sorry
 * clivejo is too stupid to give good help
<catopett_> I have identifyed ok for my nick, but... cannot change to this nick, error
<catopett_> I am not new to irc
<catopett_> Have beeng used irc since 1985
<clivejo> catopett_: of course you have
<clivejo> catopett_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarkko_Oikarinen
<catopett_> It was a sort of, irc in 1985 to, it was called BBS
<marcellus> hi. I 've got a big problem with kubuntu network after last update
<marcellus> every network is down
<marcellus> no wireless, no cable, no mobile, no nothing
<marcellus> it is all greyed out
<marcellus> not possible to activate
<marcellus> hello??
<clivejo> hi
<marcellus> hi. I 've got a big problem with kubuntu network after last update
<marcellus> every network is down
<marcellus> no wireless, no cable, no mobile, no nothing
<marcellus> it is all greyed out
<marcellus> not possible to activate
<clivejo> what last update?
<marcellus> kernel ..... 77
<marcellus> I dont remember the first numbers
<marcellus> it ended with 77
<acher88> so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-77.121
<acher88> which is is still in 'proposed' by the looks of it
<linux> Hi
<acher88> marcellus: if that is the case, and the only change that might be related to networking, I would reboot and select the previous kernel
<marcellus> I did that, twice: to the one before and one before the other... no luck
<User> Hi
<soee> hiho
<acher88> so it's not the update then. or at least, not the kernel anyway
<User> in synaptic What is the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal "?
<acher88> 1st is equivalent of:  dpkg --remove 'Remove a package (but not its configuration files)'
<acher88> 2nd is equivalent of: dpkg --purge 'Remove a package (including its configuration files)'
<acher88> or the apt-get/apt equivalents
<User> Thank you
<marcellus> I have to restart the laptop to check taht out
<marcellus> let us see if it works
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acher88> http://neon.kde.org.uk/download
<acher88> "If you already have Kubuntu or an Ubuntu-based distribution, you can skip this step. We highly reccomend installing KDE neon over Kubuntu. "
<acher88> "If you have an existing Ubuntu 15.10 operating system or flavour, you can install KDE neon and keep your existing system."
<acher88> plasma seems to be for wily on that, with a version 5.5.2+git20160107
<Odur> Hmm.. I have a fever and can't think properly right now. But is KDE Neon like Kubuntu with Riddle as maintainer?
<soee_> It will be based on Kubuntu/Ubuntu but the main goal
<soee_> is to provide always latest KDE Apps, Plasma
<Odur> soee_: Seems promising :)
<soee_> so for example, when Kubuntu has feature freeze we can't add newer Plasma etc. or sometime if we work on next Kubuntu version, there is no time to backport Plasma
<acher88> presumably to be a quasi stable rolling option.
<soee_> so Neon will be based on LTS Ubuntu always latest KDE stuff
<acher88> but not as frequently broken as things like kubuntu-CI can be
<soee_> so community released Plasma 5.6 and Neon gets it right away
<soee_> and yes Jonathan it the head of this project
<acher88> sounds nice in theory, but these things always do
<soee_> but it is not liek he working alone on it :) there is whole team as as he is Plasma release manager so it is much easier to work on it
<acher88> shall test and see where it goes once they get some xenial packages done
<Odur> And this will benefit for the kubuntu packagers too i guess?
<soee_> http://www.cio.com/article/3027639/linux/kubuntu-founder-jonathan-riddell-to-announce-project-neon-at-fosdem.html
<veqz_> does anyone know how to configure a second touchpad? the touchpad kcm only seems to affect my laptop's built-in touchpad, and has no effect on my external logitech touchpad
<BluesKaj> veqz, what about external touchpad set up as an external mouse?
<veqz> the mouse settings doesn't seem to have any effects either
<veqz> but I'm playing around with xinput now, so I think I'll be alright, in the end
<BluesKaj> veqz, get a mouse, that will work :-)
<dougl> Top of the morning to ya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dougl
<dougl> ... did I ask you if you got all your snow cleared away?
<BluesKaj> yup, I did
<dougl> ... my neighbour had to come over with the tractor was the heavy wet shtuff then it froze about chest deep - good for you.
<dougl> brb getting coffee
<veqz> BluesKaj: haha sure :)
<veqz> I just wanted to have an alternative, so I can vary my hand movements.
<drleviathan> I started last night and finished up this morning: upgraded to kubuntu-15.10 by first installing ubuntu-15.10
<drleviathan> and then installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<drleviathan> now I'm trying to fix various problems
<drleviathan> the current one is the firefox icon in the main menu... I can't seem to change it to true firefox icon
<ichabot> why not directly kubuntu
<drleviathan> I tried to install via kubuntu on USB, but it would not detect network.  neither wireless or the USB ethernet adapter
<drleviathan> this is on a 2013 MacBookPro
<drleviathan> somehow it let me enter a bad password and when I was done I couldn't actually login with the default user
<ichabot> did you try to reinstall ff
<drleviathan> so I booted up on a kubuntu DVD using an external drive
<drleviathan> and that time it was able to detect the network... dunno why
<ichabot> strange
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, to get the correct icons remove ubuntu-desktop, some unity icons may still be default
<drleviathan> in any case, I fixed my password problem by setting the password of the running kubuntu user and then copying the line in shadow and shadow- into the files on the hard drive
<drleviathan> ah ok, I'll try that BluesKaj
 * drleviathan reboots...
<drleviathan> well, that appears to have worked BluesKaj, for the firefox icon in the menu
<drleviathan> I still can't get the xchat icon to work yet
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, xchat is no longer supported , try hexchat or konversation, or even quassel
<drleviathan> huh... I'm using xchat now.
<BluesKaj> or should I say xchat development is discontinued
<OerHeks> indeed
<drleviathan> I was able to solve my xchat icon problem by putting icons of the appropriate size in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/ ... etc
<drleviathan> ok I'll keep that in mind.  I might try some of the others soon to see if I like them
<BluesKaj> yeah it's still available but no longer being updated or upgraded
<drleviathan> I'm having a hard setting up my second KDE panel... the settings menus keep disappearing out from under my mouse.
<drleviathan> I succeeded once, but then had an invisile app icon that I couldn't remove, so I deleted the whole panel and started anew.
<BluesKaj> dunno , I just use one, but my TV is my monitor, so no need for multiples
<drleviathan> i use a small auto-hidden panel in one corner for quick launches
<BluesKaj> there is a quick launch in the panel beside the kmenu if you drag icons from the menu into it
<drleviathan> yeah, I use that one too
<BluesKaj> there is a quicklaunch in the widgets, but not sure if you have it available , since I'm on 16.04
<drleviathan> heh, this is so frustrating it's funny
<drleviathan> maybe there is a text file I can edit to change the KDE panel configs
<drleviathan> hah! I figured it out.  I had set my mouse focus to be strictly under the mouse: settings --> Window Behavior --> Activating Windows Policy
<drleviathan> when I moved it back to "click to focus" I could actually edit the panel config settings again
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, the 3 dashes stack on the far right of the panel also opens add widgets besides the right click menu context on the desktop
<BluesKaj> err context menu
<drleviathan> yup, and it goes away when I lock widgets down
<drleviathan> I think maybe I've got things how I want them.
<kame> hola
<drleviathan> oh right... windows are snaping to the edge screen... right up to the internal window edge and I'd like them to snap to the outside border edge
<drleviathan> anyone know how to configure things to do that?
<kame> kubuntu 15.10, es una porqueria, no puedo usar conky como antes
<kame> migrare a debian gnome
<drleviathan> I translate that to: kubunto 15.10 is a porker, I can't use "conky" like before; I'm going to migrate to gnome
<kame> XD
<kame> yes
<kame> tambien quitaron opciones de personalización del escritorio
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, click the stack and asmall panel with horizontal arrows appears at both ends of the panel, move the arrows in or out to resize the panel horizontally
<kame> tiene fallas de video tambien, etc..
<krytarik> !es | kame
<ubottu> kame: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kame> en español no hay gente conectada
<kame> voy a probar lo del panel y les cuento
<kame> y no me discriminen por hablar español gracias
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, well that's your call, but don't think gnome will do what you wanr
<drleviathan> sorry BluesKaj, I was just translating the spanish (from kame) above that statement of mine.
<kame> no es tema del panel, puedo mandar un screenshot por aca
<drleviathan> I'm going to stick with KDE for a bit.
<BluesKaj> kame,  /j ubuntu-es
<kame> please help
<BluesKaj> kame, En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro
<kame> I can send a snapshot by chatting?
<kame> I need a little help
<BluesKaj> kame, whynot just state your issue in English if possible.
<drleviathan> yes.  state the problem (we do not know what it is)
<kame> yes
<bob2021> Hey - where do i go for help with cairo-dock?
 * drleviathan googles cairo-dock
<drleviathan> bob2021, I use a second KDE panel with auto-hide enabled instead of a "cairo-dock".
<kame> in this version kubuntu 15.10 conky appears as a window on the desktop and panel, eventhough it off the edges of the window is still on the panel as an application, is a little upset, version 14.04 LTS had no problems with Conky, not to mention who took options in customizing the desktop, and I appear sometimes failures video
<bob2021> drleviathan: yeah but i'm new to ubuntu and kubuntu so i'm trying stuff out and the cairo dock seems really coo.
<bob2021> its just popping up sub-docks on the wrong monitor...
<drleviathan> huh... it does.  maybe I'll try it out.
 * drleviathan googles conky...
<bob2021> drleviathan: no i mean like *really* cool
<drleviathan> almost as cool as the MacOSX dock?
<bob2021> drleviathan: cooler.
 * drleviathan installs conky and cairo-dock just to try them out...
<acher88> bob2021: plank dock is a bit simpler and more actively developed
<kame> https://mega.nz/#!DkRVAJAJ
<kame> please can see my screen, this is the problem that I have with conky
<kame> and look in google and nothing comes out
<acher88> kame: conky misbehaves a bit with plasma 5 in some cases
<acher88> kame: try http://imgur.com/ for your screenshot
<bob2021> kame: try using conky-colors, it works well for me
<kame> ok i try
<kame> yhanks
<acher88> kame: conky may need 'own_window_type' set to 'normal' for plasma5
<drleviathan> I use "conky --help" to look at options.  You can supply a -x and -y argument to move the window exactly where you want it.
<kame> http://imgur.com/qmel7bW
<acher88> with: own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,skip_taskbar,sticky,skip_pager'
<kame> my problem is not to move the window, the problem is that conky appears as a window and not stick to the desktop
<acher88> the default examples that come with conky manager may also not be suitable for for plasma5, as they are quite old
<drleviathan> oh... works for me (sticks to desktop)
<bob2021> kame - use conky colors.  your issue isn't a kde issue.  its an issue with how to configure conky.l
<drleviathan> kame, did you do "apt-get upgrade" after you installed kubuntu 15.10?
<acher88> yep. conky config needs tweaking to cope with plasma5
<kame> ok
<kame> I see so far no solution, unfortunately migrare debian gnome, depend much Conky
<kame> thanks
<acher88> even when you get it working not in a separate window, there are still a few bugs you might get
<acher88> clicking on desktop can make it vanish sometimes
<acher88> https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/issues/145
<acher88> ^^^ work reading, as it at least tells you how to fix existing conkyrc files
<kame> friends one more question, I have a 2.5GHz i5 processor, but sometimes this rises above 3.0 GHz, is normal?
<bob2021> let's try this then:  kmail is declining to show icloud, even though it seems to connect.  can someone help?
<kame> acher88 I'll try that option
<drleviathan> bob2021 dude, cairo-dock is pretty cool
<bob2021> drleviathan: told ya
<bob2021> drleviathan do you know where kmail stores its stupid settings
<bob2021> goddammit why is it so hard to find a viable email client
<bob2021> this should be a solved f'ing problem
 * BluesKaj just checks ksysguard once in a while
<drleviathan> I don't use kmail, but probably in ~/.kde/share/...
<bob2021> yeah there's a kmailrc but it doesn't have anything interesting in it
<acher88> don't use kmail either
<bob2021> what do you use?
<drleviathan> bob2021, thunderbird doesn't work for you?
 * drleviathan uses the browser for webmail
<acher88> is uses akonadi for storage, but presumably not account settings?
<bob2021> drleviathan it looks like its pretty ancient, so i didn't want to
<drleviathan> thunderbird works well for a friend of mine, but I haven't used it in... about five or six years
<kame> fuck plasma 5
<BluesKaj>  I use t-bird because contains a small database for storing web/email on disk, came in handy when I had to find the instructions to reset the modem bridging after an ISP adsl problem
<BluesKaj> !langauge |kame
<ubottu> kame: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<drleviathan> bob2021, I suggest you try t-bird before discarding it altogether.
 * drleviathan tries to figure out how to configure cairo-dock
<bob2021> drleviathan i'd really like to get kmail working so i could use the whole k- package of connected apps
<drleviathan> holy smokes, I found the cairo-dock settings window!
<bob2021> drleviathan: right????
<acher88> drleviathan: click advanced mode ;)
<drleviathan> so... many... options
<bob2021> so where do i go to get help with kmail?
 * drleviathan deletes the second plasma panel he just setup this morning and replaces it with cairo-dock.
<drleviathan> bob2021, what is your exact problem with kmail (I'm curious).
<bob2021> drleviathan: icloud doesn't show up in the list of folders.  The account seems to be setup properly and connecting.  I see status and progress.  But I can't actually see what's in any folders, because they don't appear in the list of accounts and folders.
<BluesKaj> bob2021, #kde perhaps
<bob2021> thanks let me try... i'll still be here...
<drleviathan> I've got a question: windows are snapping internal border edge to screen edge and I want them to snap to outer border edge.
<drleviathan> anyone know how to do that?
<gippo> !list
<ubottu> gippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drleviathan> another question: I would like to have a _shutdown_ widget on a panel, but all I can find is a _logout_ widget.
<drleviathan> is there a way to make an easy shutdown button?
<drleviathan> hrm... come to think of it, I almost never acually shutdown (uptime is usually two weeks).  I guess I can live without.
<netrunner> Hi all I am trying to install Netrunner 17 but have two problems. one the disk check comes up with a error in one file. unable to fix. Second Screen resolution is worng and normal slider is not there is system settings display. Can anyone help?
<drleviathan> I'm happy to report: after upgradging to Kubuntu 15.10 my environment is back to an acceptable state.
<soee_> :)
<valorie> drleviathan: good to hear!
<valorie> and are you sure you don't have shutdown?
<drleviathan> yes, but I've decided it is ok
<kuser> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14774688/
<valorie> alternative: use krunner, alt+space and type shutdown
<kuser> valorie: should be the relevant part ... if you wish, i could paste everything
<kuser> valorie: this was printed when pressing the play button
<valorie> nothing unusual there
<valorie> can you play other sound?
<drleviathan> thanks for that tip.  I'm not really a krunner user but I will try to remember that option.
<kuser> valorie: absolutely nothing
<valorie> so it's not an amarok problem, but a sound problem
<valorie> a few people have had to restart pulseaudio
<valorie> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<valorie> and others have had to put their user account in the audio group
<bob2021> kuser: I am one of the people who had to add themselves to the audio group. and then restart a few times.  Also had to add myself to the video and pulse groups.
<bob2021> then eventually it started to work
<bob2021> drleviathan: if, while playing with cairo settings, you come across a way to say what monitor sub-docks open-up on, pls let me know.
<bob2021> what do people use on linux instead of logmein?
<mparillo> bob2021: I have used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo to access an MS-Windows desktop from Linux. Real sysadmins just use ssh ;-)
<bob2021> mparillo: I'm not a real sysadmin.  Sometimes, when I'm having coffee at starbucks, or at a client, I'll have some kind of realization about the processes I've left running on my machine. And I like to go in through my ipad and change things.  I use a GUI for this at the moment with logmein on os x.  I want to do the same thing with ubuntu.
<mparillo> Neither am I. I used Citrix. Not free, but supported on my MS-Windows desktop.
#kubuntu 2016-01-31
<kame> hello, I tell them I'm surprising with the number of failures that brings the new plasma 5, now there is a widget indicating weather, for some reason my 2.5GHz processor, 2.9GHz exceeds Kubuntu 15.10, someone knows something in this regard, I am seriously considering switching to Debian and unfortunately gnome
<valorie> that isn't really a bug report, kame
 * valorie is running plasma 5.5.3 without problems
<valorie> in fact, loving it
<valorie> can you say what problems specifically you are experiencing?
<kame> if, as the subject processor says, Conky can not be configured, removed many options for customizing the desktop and many widgets, etc ... it's a hassle to deal with so many problems on an OS, this is more constructive complaint that is that there is no solution
<valorie> hmmm, someone was just discussing conky above, which by the way is not kubuntu software....
<valorie> https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/issues/145
<valorie> explains how to fix conkyrc files
<kame> I was, above 14.04 LTS is perfectly used in the version
<valorie> well, this is about tools,, not religion
<valorie> if debian suits you better, gnome suits you better, that's fine
<valorie> we can still be friends
<valorie> my husband uses Windows
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> can you tell me what weather widget you're using?
<valorie> that is one bit I do miss
<kame> I only raise that Kubuntu 15.10 has many flaws
<valorie> and we welcome bug reports about each specific flaw
<valorie> and of course, patches
<valorie> this is a community built distro
<kame> so I try to contribute, but the bugs are solved in other distros so I am forced to migrate, now as you can report these problems to the developers?
<valorie> no, because I'm not experiencing the problems
<valorie> this is why we want bugs filed
<valorie> I advise using the commandline: ubuntu-bug packagename
<valorie> as the easiest way to do that
<valorie> I file bug reports as I find bugs, of course
<kame> you are a developer?
<valorie> not a coder, no
<valorie> I write, test, and do various other things for Kubuntu, including serving on the council
<valorie> lots of ways to help out
<soul_> I could talk about kipi-plugins. When I take a screenshot and try to upload it to imgur, the application explodes
<valorie> soul_: that bug report should be filed at bugs.kde.org
<valorie> and I think it already has been, so your input on that bug report would be valuable
<kame> ok thank i do
<kame> ideally distros evolve each year, and not the opposite as is the case with gnome
<valorie> software evolves, and distros package it, test it, release it
<valorie> and in our case, we work with all our upstreams to improve the software we get, as well
<kame> is really frustrating to see is reduced and the amount of widgets that had avanico plasma and kde before the latest changes
<valorie> kame: help porting widgets is always welcome
<kame> I'm a basic user so I need something simple to use
<kame> I can only contribute with ideas, I'm not a programmer or advanced
<kame> thanks
<valorie> as I said, there is a lot besides coding that's needed
<valorie> testing and filing bug reports are two of them
<kame> si lo ise! reporte los informes
<hack_> whats up
<hack_> why should I use kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> try them - see what you like
<mparillo> hack_: If you come from Windows, the 'start' menu at the bottom and the window controls at the top right will feel familiar
<mparillo> on Kubuntu. Ubuntu will take some adjustment. And if you like further customization, you will find KDE SW generally offers more options.
<mparillo> I think Dolphin is a more capable file manager than Nautilus, Kate a better text editor than Gedit.
<mparillo> And if you care to progress into a contributor (and there are many ways to contribute), the Kubuntu community is more involved in the larger Free and Open Source Ecosystem than Ubuntu.
<mparillo> End of sales pitch for me, but as ikonia writes, if the software does not fit your use cases, then the rest does not matter.
<hack_> thanks guys
<hack_> i decide to install Windows 10 finally
<hack_> i can't put it on USB
<hack_> its driving me crazy
<Nubia> buenas
<Nubia> alguien que hable español ?
<dick_> need network help update killed my network
<bob2021> hey.  kubuntu is very unreliable about finding icons for apps and putting them in the launcher.  how can i fix this?
<bob2021> ?
<bob2021> :)
<bob2021> anyone home?
<Fritigern> bob2021: Sounds to me like you have installed appmenu-qt5. Uninstall that and replace with appmenu-qt and you should be fine
<bob2021> fritigern: how do i do that?
<Fritigern> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge appmenu-qt5 && sudo apt-get install appmenu-qt
<bob2021> it looks like they're both installed
<bob2021> right now they're both installed; so i just uninstall the one?
<Fritigern> Yes, just the one
<Fritigern> so : "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge appmenu-qt5"
<bob2021> and then do i need to do anything to tell it to adjust itself?
<bob2021> i already removed
<Fritigern> Just reboot to make sure everything works and you're set
<bob2021> any way without rebooting?
<ejay> Any idea why after last backports update (5.5.3) notifications are not working and how to fix that?
<solvarr> is project neon the same with kubuntu?
<valorie> solvarr: neon is different, however it is based on kubuntu
<valorie> ejay: what sort of notifications?
<ejay> valorie: those popup messages that comes from above systray. I have bash scripts with kdialog --passivepopup. Those popups are now absent (they did work). No errors in console while kdialog code should show popup.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I would ask in #plasma
<valorie> first I've heard about this one
<solvarr> how is neon different then?
<solvarr> is it more progressive than kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<omkar_> hi guys what is the minimum requirement for kubuntu 15.10
<omkar_> hardware requirement for the os
<omkar_> I have 4Gb machine running Intel corei5 processor with Gigabyte motherboard and storage of 500GB
<BluesKaj> omkar_, those specs are fine
<BluesKaj> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> omkar_,^
<moose> VLC doesn't correctly show H.264 video after update of Kubuntu 15.10 using latest Plasma and Frameworks updates from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<acher88> does not show ion what sense?
<BluesKaj> moose, describe your issue with h264
<moose> Video footage is H.264 1080p 25fps. VLC shows only the top-left part of the image, both in window mode and full-screen mode. If I resize the VLC window to be very small, then the full video image appears.
<moose> 1:1 display doesn't work: shows only part of video image; display is 2560x1440
<BluesKaj> moose, with all H.264 videos?
<Minetrees> hello forks
<Minetrees> can i ask something?
<moose> Yes. BTW I'm working a lot with H.264 footage, editing and creating it all the time.
<BluesKaj> which vlc versio?
<dan> moose: i've had problems with vlc videos being the wrong size after recent upgrade. a workaround i've found is to right click and go tot he "video" section, then choose one of the options such as "always on top" you can remove the option after that
<BluesKaj> version
<dan> it seems to trigger the video resizing
<Minetrees> I'm trying to install kubuntu 15.10 on my KVM guest, I want to manually set up the partition because my swap size is too big
<dan> moose: i've also found changing the default vlc skin to something else can help as well
<moose> dan: fullscreen helps, but deselecting it later causes the bug to reappear despite exiting vlc inbetween.
<dan> try resizing the window. then selecting "always on top" for video then unselecting it
<dan> that would make things the right size for me
<moose> BluesKaj: vlc is 2.2.1-3 according to aptitude
<dan> it's a workaround, but it's made vlc at least usable for me
<acher88> Moose: It's a known bug it QT
<acher88> if it is this? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321
<moose> acher88: than I'm glad it doesn't get triggered in Kdenlive ... at least for what I checked. I'm a heavy user of Kdenlive and we already had some Qt fun back during applications 15.04
<BluesKaj> well, I'm running 16.04 witht the new linux 4.4 kernel and i have no problems with vlc version 2.2.1-5 which is the nwewest i guess.
<BluesKaj> newest even
<moose> BluesKaj: vlc gives me constant trouble as it forgets all the time that I preselected to use my USB mix as audio playback device because I need to work with studio headphones for quality control.
<acher88> BluesKaj: the same on my laptop. have tried to replicate that qt bug on xenial but can't
<acher88> I use smplayer for most video though with latest mpv
<Ericc> Hi
<moose> acher88: thank you for pointing out smplayer; I've just installed it and it works fine on my footage. It seems to be decent for controlling my final rendered footage. Thanks!
<moose> acher88: and it correctly uses my behringer usb mixer for playback as set in control center.
<acher88> VLC is great, but not as great as it used to be IMO
<acher88> glad you now have something that works
<moose> acher88: a player that explicitly supports IPv6 will *always* get my full love... ;)
<moose> another issue I saw is with the panel background using the "Breeze Dark Panel Background": it causes redraw bugs in the application boxs when hovering or selecting an application in the task panel. Breeze Panel Background works though.
<kuja> hi
<kuja> what's up?
<kuja>  salut
<tvin> I know this is small potatoes, but how do I make a live install usb from ubuntu? My searches only come up for instructions through windows
<Aristide> Hello !
<rww> Does Kubuntu still provide PPAs with versions of KDE released after the Kubuntu release?
<Aristide> rww: Hu ?
<Aristide> Yes
<Aristide> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable or https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<Aristide> Hello rww :)
<clivejo> backports
<Aristide> clivejo: lol I use this repository
<Aristide> (unstable ^^)
<Aristide> But I like to live dangerously
<clivejo> very dangerious!
<Aristide> YES !
<Aristide> Hell clivejo :)
<clivejo> rww: please dont use the kubuntu-ci PPA's
<Aristide> Ah sorry
<rww> clivejo: by backports you mean https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports i guess?
<clivejo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<rww> ah ha, there it is
<rww> somehow i completely skipped over the "News" tab on the website
<philoniare> hi guys, just installed kubuntu. Enjoying the experience so far!
<philoniare> does anyone know a way to easily create a custom keyboard layout?
<darksim> Hello! Im trying to install Kubuntu instead of my Linux Mint installation
<darksim> I have a special setup of drives and partitions Id like to not destroy
<darksim> Only / is the one I'll format, but on my HDD which was mounted to /media before is not able to be mounted there during installation
<darksim> "You've assigned a seperate file system to /media, but in order for the system to start correctly this directory must be on the root file system. Please correct this from the partition menu."
<bprompt> darksim:   so... what's the issue again?
<bprompt> from what I've read, you want to format /, but not devices mounted on /media.... well, easy, unmount them :)
<darksim> Everything that's affected by the installation is unmounted already
<bprompt> so, you're kosher then?
<darksim> Should be but the manual disk setup during installation throws this error at me anyways
<darksim> Hence me asking for help
<bprompt> hmmm
<darksim> sda1 as ext4 /media - sda2 as swap - sdc1 as efi - sdc2 as ext / - sdc3 as ext4 /home
<bprompt> dunno myself what " "You've assigned a seperate file system to /media, "  means.... how did you assign it to another filesystem? =)
<darksim> and Bootloader installation on sdc
<darksim> I use ext4 on my current installation so I haven't changed any file system
<darksim> and I can clearly do it the way I've done it before so I dont get why Kubuntu installer is throwing a fit for this
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> darksim:     seems that, it's asking on to get rid of sda1 as /media and simply to use sdc2 for it, in root /
<darksim> Yeah, it seems like it but I don't want to :/
<bprompt> hmm why not? :)
<darksim> Because I already have it set up and I like having a nice place to store bulk data
#kubuntu 2017-01-23
<[Relic]> fam15h_power-pci-00c4  <-  anyone know how to get this to show up in system monitor sensors list?
<default> Hi all :P
<K3nnTHD> i need help for config wine :) any?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi again lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, first cup of coffee (finally)
<BluesKaj> heh, just finished my last mug
<BluesKaj> BBL
<assmith> I have a pi connected to a web server on eth0 and I connect to the pi on wlan0
<assmith> how can I access the web pages from eth0 from wlan0
<BluesKaj> ssh -Y pi@piIP
<vo1pbx> assmith: bridge the interfaces, google
<BluesKaj> assmith, if your username is thr default pi on the rpi
<BluesKaj> assmith, sorry that command is incorrect for rpi
<OneLittleEndian> Hi, i've got an error while trying to use SMB with dolphin: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/smb.so'.
<OneLittleEndian> i've tried reinstalling samba-libs and removing the kubuntu-ppa PPA
<OneLittleEndian> if I do a LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/smb.so dolphin then i get dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: liblibsmb.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OneLittleEndian> the link to is not there but i have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/liblibsmb.so.0
#kubuntu 2017-01-24
<Roey> .tell
<hateball> Another day, another missing panel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot> HelioLoureiro was added by: HelioLoureiro
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I've been facing hard times w/ kubuntu on Xenial.  Often coredumps and random crashes.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I would like to revert to kde4.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I tried to find it on launchpad, but no clue.  Is there a repository for kde only packages or I do need to add trusty repository at all?
<acheronuk> Trusty 14.04 is still KDE 4, and is available until 2019
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> Yap.  I got it.
<acheronuk> you can DL the iso for that still
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I'm rebuilding for Xenial in Launchpad.
<acheronuk> tell us how that goes
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> The drop of Xprotocol support on systray made it too difficult to use right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I can't get pidgin, keepassx and other gtk based applications to work properly.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> kdebase is done.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> https://launchpad.net/~helioloureiro/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> humm... actually failed
<acheronuk> I once tried to build the KDE desktop stuff for wily, and ran into too many issues. I imagine Xenial would have even more
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> It is package dependency issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> However built it, had missing libs in its own system.  So didn't notice the missing ones in requirement.
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> I found such errors in my packages as well after I push.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<assmith> I'm trying to setup a network bridge.
<assmith> What determines the hwaddr of the bridge?
<assmith> and can I change it to use a different interface?
<lordievader> assmith: The parent of the bridge.
<TBotNik> All: Is there a good channel for MySQL help?
<lordievader> TBotNik: There is probably some mysql channel, go ask alis.
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TBotNik> Thnx!
<krise> Hi. Im geting  following error when tryng to make dist-upgrade https://paste.kde.org/puyj8mwj3   . What couses this problem ?
<krise> and i get this error when running some update action https://paste.kde.org/puojcsoea
<Dragnslcr> krise- for the first one, did you run the command it suggested?
<Dragnslcr> For the second one, run: ls -al /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/arial32.exe
<Dragnslcr> Check the owner and permissions
<krytarik> krise: For the second one, LP bug 1607535.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<krise> when running apt-get -f install ,  i get this https://paste.kde.org/pstpv78g5
<Dragnslcr> Make sure there aren't any other programs that use apt running
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragnslcr> If there aren't, try that command
<cfaulk40> evening :)  Can anyone help me? I've just started my old machine up, still running vivid vervet, and i'm getting told I can upgrade to something called xenial
<vivid> vivid is end of life
<cfaulk40> When I try, it's not working, apparently do-release-upgrade doesn't support upgrading vivid to xenial.
<cfaulk40> I know, it told me my release isn't supported anymore
<cfaulk40> how do I get up to xenial to bring the machine up to date?
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | cfaulk40
<ubottu> cfaulk40: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfaulk40> brilliant, thank you :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<Krise> HI . IM booting into some initramfs
<Krise> I dont know what to doo
<Krise> Please help
<genii> Krise: Was it booting before?
<Krise> Yes
<Krise> Before i messed up something
<genii> ...presumably with GRUB ?
<genii> Krise: Do you have a livecd/usb around that you can boot to?
<Krise> I dont know. I tried to boot from live usb but it didnt load from it and then i messed up something
<Krise> I have live usb
<Krise> Laptop wont boot from usb . How to fix it
<BluesKaj> Krise, do you have uefi/bios set to boot from usb
<Krise> Yes uefi
<BluesKaj> Krise, what app did you use to create the iso the USB?
<BluesKaj> on the USB
<Krise> I dont know that
<Krise> And i cant check that because im boot into some initramfs
<BluesKaj> which software did you use to create a bootable image on the USB , or did you just copy it
<Krise> DiscCreator
<Krise> That comes with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I suggest you try again ..something went wrong
<sintre> ok , heres the thing if you can get to live session
<sintre> use kde partition masnager
<sintre> and make sure the live usb is formated to msdos before
<Krise> I tried many times. IM tryng to change boot priority list in bios but nothing
<sintre> you use disc creator
<sintre> and also what is your firmare , bios or efi/uefi
<Krise> I have big black screen fher initramfs is blinking
<sintre> so the usb won't even go to a live session?
<sintre> do you have two computers?
<sintre> i assume so atm
<Krise> Im using tablet at the moment
<sintre> and what os is the tablet
<Krise> Android
<sintre> any acess to another computer
<Krise> Nope
<sintre> so is your other system completely unusable atm
<sintre> do you have any live cd of a linux distro of nykind that works?
<Krise> I can use only bios
<sintre> thats fine
<Krise> I have only live usb
<sintre> does the live usb work?
<sintre> to get into a live session
<Krise> I hope
<sintre> well find out
<Krise> But it wont boot from it
<sintre> :)
<sintre> ok well then its not working , so something happend in creation
<Krise> Ok
<sintre> either bad image or stick you were using could of had wrong file table
<sintre> or even defective
<sintre> i don't know android except for my phone
<sintre> so couldn't tell you how to start to make a new one from there
<Krise> Bu what this iñitramfs is
<Krise> Before laptp worked and booted normaly
<sintre> what os was the laptop running
<Krise> Kubuntu 16.10
<sintre> this could be a sign of hardware failure
<BluesKaj> krise do you have a terminal app on your tablet?
<sintre> if there was no action on your part that would of broken your install
<BluesKaj> sintre, was thinking he could dd the iso to the usb formatted to fat32 on the tablet
<sintre> i'm checking on andoird terminal now
<sintre> i don't think there is an app as they don't want people rooting thier phones or tablets
<Krise> Yes i have BluesKaj
<sintre> then we can dd the image
<sintre> hopefully
<sintre> can you clean the stick and make sure the file table is ms/dos
<sintre> with your tablet
<Krise> Il try
<BluesKaj> Krise, then i suggest you try dd ... format the usb to fat32 on the tablet , download a new kubuntu iso to the tablet , the in the terminal , dd if=pathtoiso of=/devsdX (USB) bs=4m
<BluesKaj> dev/sdX
<BluesKaj> anyway we''ll give a better command oncew we know what the device\ names
<BluesKaj> 4m=4M ...another corrction :-)
<Krise> Well i made new live usb disc on windows computer but it still wont boot
<sintre> what program
<sintre> https://unetbootin.github.io/  download this for windows
<Krise> Lili usb creator
<sintre> sinse you do have access to a windows computer
<sintre> us the program on windows i linked to
<BluesKaj> Krise,, suggest use rufus on windows
<BluesKaj> but i have to go ....good luck , later
<Krise> Still the same . Wont load from usb, starts loading system, i see kubuntu logo and then black like terminal screen comes on  and initramfs is blinking
<sintre> have another usb stick
<sintre> at this point its about elimating posabilities honestly
<sintre> one thing i would also try if you have space and the time , is 16.04
<Krise> Ok
<Krise> Thanks
<sintre> see if that if stable enough to get you to a live enviroment
#kubuntu 2017-01-25
<D-rex> trying to ppa-purge the backports ppa but I'm getting the following errors when I do http://pastebin.com/YJXKefje
<D-rex> anyone want to take a stab at what's wrong?
<[Relic]> any clue if wayland works on k16.10 with backports?
<negi> jp2gmd
<negi> #jp2gmd
<assmith> I have made some iptable changes (bridge utils) and some ip changes to an interface, what is the recomended way of making those changes persistent?
<lordievader> assmith: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<assmith> 14.04
<lordievader> Oh... I thought bridge configs went in /etc/network/interfaces before systemd.
<lordievader> For the firewall, I'd write a service wich loads the rules from file.
<excognac> hi all. I'm trying on 16.10, trying to run Partition editor. Once the KDE su window pops up and asks for my root password it freezes. I can type it in ut then I have to close the window. Also, the eye icon appears so I can make root password visible, which i find weird.
<excognac> Any ideas why is this happening? http://pasteboard.co/qhim9ar7h.png
<hateball> excognac: if you run "partitionmanager" from a terminal, do you get any output?
<excognac> hateball: it runs perfectly https://paste.kde.org/pkonks6pd
<hateball> excognac: you got prompted for sudo password etc?
<excognac> hateball: yep
<hateball> I'd take a look at the launcher then
<hateball> the .desktop file you are using, that is
<hateball> perhaps it says "kdesudo partitionmanager" which shouldnt be needed, polkit should handle that
<hateball> it should still work, but...
<excognac> what is weird it has worked fine until now (although i ran it last time a month ago or so)
<hateball> Well things tend to work until they break
<excognac> haha
<excognac> in the meanwhile I'm looking for the .desktop with locate
<excognac> is it this one? /usr/share/kservices5/plasma-containmentactions-applauncher.desktop
<hateball> excognac: how do you launch partition manager via the gui? using krunner or clicking the kicker?
<excognac> hateball: clicking the kicker
<hateball> excognac: rightclick kicker and edit the menu, look under system for the partition editor entry
<hateball> and have a look how it is configured
<hateball> it should just be "partitionmanager" and be set to run as a different user (blank)
<excognac> it is exactly like that
<hateball> otherwise the real .desktop file is /usr/share/applications/org.kde.PartitionManager.desktop
<hateball> excognac: does kdesudo work for anything else?
<hateball> like if you "kdesudo kate"
<excognac> you mean from cli? yes, they do work
<hateball> very strange
<hateball> I am on 16.04 here so cant replicate
<hateball> I use 16.10 at home and I cant recall having an issue there either... but I dont remember the last time I used kdesudo either so :|
<excognac> hateball: does this help to clarify? https://paste.kde.org/pvnmkrsvd
<hateball> excognac: no that looks fine (same as mine)
<excognac> hateball: the ibus thing is not a problem?
<hateball> excognac: That is more than I know. I get the ibus errors as well, but not the QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed
<hateball> nor QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths:
<hateball> so perhaps that is something to google
<excognac> yeah I'm on it
<excognac> I'll try this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485667
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<R13ose> Is there a way to get better wireless connection?
<hateball> R13ose: begin by describing your problem, and what chipset/driver you are using
<hateball> R13ose: otherwise the answer will be "Yes."
<hateball> You can always make everything better
<R13ose> Not sure on the chipset.  I am not able to get a wireless connection where I am but others are from further away
<hateball> Right, so here one might have asked "how can I find out what chipset I have?"
<hateball> And then the reply would have been something like run "lspci -k" in a terminal
<R13ose> hateball: how do I only show wireless chipset?
<hateball> !paste | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> just look for the network related bits
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> hateball: paste.kde.org/penm5uq7s
<hateball> R13ose: and what does "iwconfig" say?
<hateball> also, wifi is black magic
<hateball> R13ose: when you say others get signal, do they get signal in the same spot as you?
<hateball> as there could be a number of factors affecting wifi signal
<R13ose> hateball: yes I am on wireless now on phone
<hateball> R13ose: right, so share the output from iwconfig
<R13ose> hateball: added to same paste url
<hateball> nope
<R13ose> hateball: paste.kde.org/papyljcym
<hateball> R13ose: you cant see any networks at all when scanning with "sudo iwlist scan" ?
<hateball> R13ose: any interesting output when running "dmesg" ?
<R13ose> hateball: I see the wireless network when I do scan.  The dmesg is super long, how do I only show the parts you want to know?
<hateball> R13ose: dont worry about that, just pastebin it all
<hateball> R13ose: and this network you are trying to connect to, is it run by you?
<hateball> I mean, do you have any control over its configuration
<hateball> if you have a phone connected to it you should be able to see some details at any rate
<R13ose> Yes I control that
<R13ose> how do I do sudo with a normal user?
<R13ose> hateball: ^
<hateball> I dont even understand the question
<hateball> You run "sudo <command>"
<hateball> obviously the user needs to be a member of sudoers
<R13ose> Okay
<hateball> which by default your first user will be
<R13ose> hateball: paste.kde.org/ptc2n7hyn
<hateball> R13ose: are you in the US?
<hateball> or more importantly, what channel is your router broadcasting on?
<R13ose> Canada
<hateball> I think that is the same, but I am not sure. anyhow line 767 says the card is using US domain, so then you wouldnt be able to use channel 13 that is allowed in the EU, iirc
<R13ose> Channel 12
<R13ose> 11*
<hateball> R13ose: and when you run iwlist scan, did it show your network or ntot?
<R13ose> hateball: wireless one yes
<hateball> Seems US and Canada are the same, channel 11 max
<hateball> R13ose: and if you try connecting to the network, what happens?
<hateball> R13ose: if it fails for whatever reason, there should be output in dmesg
<R13ose> hateball: on normal user, the wireless connection doesn't show up
<hateball> R13ose: What does that mean?
<hateball> R13ose: If you run iwlist scan without sudo? or when using network-manager?
<R13ose> hateball: when a normal user in network-manager
<R13ose> hateball: thoughts?
<hateball> R13ose: was this broken on install?
<R13ose> hateball: I don't think so
<hateball> well if the kernel loads the modules and you can see networks with iwlist, there should be nothing wrong there
<hateball> so then the problem would be with network-manager
<hateball> And I dont really know how to troubleshoot that
<R13ose> hateball: yet, if I am closer to the box, I can see this
<mixxit_> please help me
<mixxit_> my pc is about to crash i think any minute
<mixxit_> i clicked a link in chat and its opening thousands of endless winebrowser windows
<mixxit_> Aggfafasdsa
<mixxit_> cant click kde bar any more
#kubuntu 2017-01-26
<jam__> so, I just plugged my laptop into a monitor (via VGA). and the task bar (task manager) disappeared. When I go in to "add widgets" it says there is still one there, but I can't get to it
<jam__> suggestions?
<jam__> I tried also adding a new one, but it is super tiny and floating in the middle of the desktop for some reason and I can't remove it
<Roey> hi
<Roey> so so so weird...
<Roey> I have two hard drives, both are mounted yet... both have the same drive designation (/dev/sdd, and the other is /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdd2... what gives?)
<Roey> s/have/get assiged
<[Relic]> sounds more like partitions on a single drive  like sda1/sda2/sda3 sdb1/sdb2 etc.
<luis_> Does anyone one know how I can save the passpharse for my ssh key
<luis_> ?
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<valorie> luis_: ^^^
<acheronuk> !info keychain
<ubottu> keychain (source: keychain): key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0.1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 80 kB
<acheronuk> luis_: I tend to use that
<[Relic]> any wayland instructions / debug how-to type of pages for 16.10?
<[Relic]> when I try to use wayland plasma it just blinks and goes back to the login screen, so looking for some slightly more indepth ideas for figuring it out or debugging
<valorie> [Relic]: during euro-work hours, please ask the plasma devels in #plasma
<valorie> or even #kwin
<valorie> they want lots and lots of tester
<valorie> s
<valorie> and debugging
<[Relic]> can't test or debug if it just blinks and returns to the login screen
<[Relic]> I think I should just go back to 14.04 and stop playing with this stuff.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|93197> Hi guys.
<user|93197> I need some help in installing kubuntu.
<user|93197> Have a hard time how to dual boot from windows.
<user|93197> anyone can guide me about it?
<hateball> !dualboot | user|93197
<ubottu> user|93197: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<user|93197> in ubuntu the install program was easy because it offers install ubuntu side by side. but in kubuntu installer it doesn't have one. How could I set it up that i don't need to format my drive like ubuntu installer.
<himcesjf> Hey BluesKaj, just reporting another instance. Running Kubuntu off USB on a new system. Same lag problem when on AC which normalises when on battery
<himcesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz at 1800 MHz, RAM: 3584/3845 MB, Storage: 27/56 GB, 270 procs, 0.44h up
<BluesKaj> himcesjf no point, think you should research that on your own
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Right
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: How about you testing it by yourself?
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, why ? I prefer to run off sata drives hdds or ssds. USBs are for temp files IMO
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Well, if you are interested to help identify cause
<BluesKaj> not really , I'm busy testing 17.04..I'll leave the USB research and testing to you , himcesjf
<hateball> user|93197: The Kubuntu installer should offer that as well
<hateball> user|93197: is this a windows 10 system?
<user|93197> its windows 10. it only show 4 options
<user|93197> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/eS2GyE5XRuOTM5lRiHWq?signature=1cbd763f76e1f977bd29b2c76f7fe86d7296167c44d1a3881ae684c712f475b5&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODU0NDQ2OTd9
<user|93197> there is no side by side offer install.
<user|93197> this is just the example. but i downloaded the lates version of kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> user|93197, choose manual
<user|93197> then after i choose manual what should i do next? please guide me thank you.
<BluesKaj> that will give a list of the partitions availble to install to
<user|93197> if use manual. will my hard drive will be formatted right? or how can i set up it to be in side by side by my windows?
<BluesKaj> if you haven't partitioned the drive already I recommend you do so with gparted live media before you try to install
<BluesKaj> user|93197, do some research about partitioning hard drives if you want to dual boot, it's worth the effort
<user|93197> Ok thank you.
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> user|93197,^
<hateball> user|93197: for one, 15.10 is EOL so dont install that
<hateball> user|93197: only 16.04 or 16.10 (or 14.04 or 12.04 I guess but dont)
<hateball> user|93197: also I think you need to disable the fast startup stuff in Windows prior to install, otherwise the drive is marked "dirty" or something, and the installer wont detect another installed OS
<hateball> hmmm, just booted 16.10 on a windows10 machine next to me, it did not have fast startup disabled, and the installer sees the partitions just fine and offers resizing etc
<user|93197> I see. So I need to disable the fast startup so the installer will detect the OS inside of it.
<user|93197> I'll try it.
<hateball> user|93197: Like I said, it worked for me without doing so. I just recall seeing it mentioned before
<hateball> user|93197: the main thing is that you should not install 15.10
<user|93197> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mJxX6IuPS8axqjKuJyJs?signature=ee3db7cbe4eb71021e8db1d9d9758a9f028d8d7e81ca93caa519fe97db5da40a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODU0NDYyODF9
<EvilRoey> hi
<user|93197> here is the screenshot of my USB ready to boot for install.
<user|93197> 16.04
<hateball> user|93197: you're fine then. just the image you linked showed 15.10 installer
<EvilRoey> my system upgraded to the Development version (11.04)... I thought I had Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades... yet it skipped past 10.10!!!
<hateball> user|93197: so yea, try disabling fast startup I guess
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> I DO have Prompt=normal
<user|93197> ok thank you. I'll be back. I'll try it.
<hateball> EvilRoey: which means you were on 10.04? which is not supported either
<EvilRoey> oh arghhhhhhhh I did do-release-upgrade -d
<EvilRoey> argh
<EvilRoey> is there a way I can roll back to 10.10 from here?
<EvilRoey> I hope stuff doesn't break fundamentally
<hateball> Not really. And 10.10 is not supported
<EvilRoey> already I see that I am having trouble installing Virtualbox.
<EvilRoey> hateball: what do you mjean?
<hateball> EvilRoey: That 10.10 is EOL
<EvilRoey> sorry I meant 16.10
<hateball> anything before 12.04 is, and 12.04 goes EOL in some months
<EvilRoey> heh :)
<hateball> ..
<EvilRoey> I'd like to roll back to 16.10 if that's possible
<hateball> Well there is no supported way of doing so
<EvilRoey> ok.
<hateball> Is anything broken in 17.04 for you?
<EvilRoey> I just want to get past this little thing trying to set up Virtualbox's latest dpkg:
<EvilRoey> yeah there were broken things
<EvilRoey> that's why I upgraded
<EvilRoey> http://pastebin.com/zU8QuCzi
<EvilRoey> I asked in #vbox but no one is answering
<hateball> ok lets get this straight... you were on 16.04 then?
<hateball> but instead of upgrading to 16.10, you went to dev release 17.04 ?
<EvilRoey> I was on 16.04, upgraded mistakenly with the -d option to 1.04
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> 17.04
<EvilRoey> 17.04-devel, rather
<EvilRoey> hateball: yes
<hateball> yeah well there will be no easy way to roll back, chances are you'd break even more stuff
<EvilRoey> right..
<hateball> I am guessing vbox hasnt been updated to build its modules against the kernel in 17.04 then
<EvilRoey> right.
<hateball> at any rate, I'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<EvilRoey> thanks!!!
<acheronuk> vbox 5.1.14 seems ok here on 17.04, or at least I've not hit issues
<EvilRoey> oh?
<hateball> EvilRoey: do you have kernel headers etc installed?
<acheronuk> kernel 4.9.0-11-generic
<acheronuk> always
<EvilRoey> hateball: I should yeah..
<EvilRoey> I mean, it's worked every other time.
<EvilRoey> I don't even see what the error is that is causing it  to fail
<acheronuk> the /lib/modules/4.9.0-11-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko built here clearly
<EvilRoey> virtualbox-5.1_5.1.14-112924~Ubuntu~yakkety_amd64.deb
<EvilRoey>  is what I tried installing.
<acheronuk> that is what I have
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I mean.
<EvilRoey> I upgraded from 16.04 -> 17.04.
<EvilRoey> maybe it is missing something from in between
<EvilRoey> ?
<acheronuk> eek!
<EvilRoey> heh shyeah
<hateball> eh...
<hateball> ;o
<hateball> perhaps there is no package for zesty, but that clearly says yakkety at least
<hateball> but if it works for acheronuk...
<EvilRoey> right, I know
<acheronuk> I've only rarely found issues running vbox for a previous release on one version newer
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I make an install USB?
<Smurphy> What you want to install ...
<Smurphy> "make an install USB" makes no sense.
<EvilRoey> 16.10! :)
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I want to boot off this thing
<EvilRoey> that's why I said make in install USB.  With the Kubuntu 10.10 image.
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> 16.10
<EvilRoey> not 10.0
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Kubuntu includes a usb image maker.
<Smurphy> Check the startup disk creator.
<lordievader> Copies the iso to a usb stick for you.
<vo1pbx> unetbootin
<vo1pbx> ?
<vo1pbx> copies any distro to your usb bootable
<EvilRoey> lordievader: yes!  How do I invoke it?
<EvilRoey> Smurphy: cool, what's the command?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: You start it and follow the steps...
<Smurphy> usb-creator-kde
<EvilRoey> OH MY GOD just gimme the command lordievader
<EvilRoey> Smurphy: thankknk you
<EvilRoey> jesus
<BluesKaj> unetbootin is hit and miss
<EvilRoey> I come in here and five minutes until someone actually tells me.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Search for the program, I don't know the command to launch it.
<EvilRoey> sorry, I'm smiling while I say this, I don't mean to be antagonistic :)
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ahhh got it
<EvilRoey> so usb-creator-ke, as Smurphy says
<Smurphy> in the start-menu, search for creator (Just type it).
<EvilRoey> thanks
<EvilRoey> so right off the bat it presents this status box saying Installing, which is blank save for a horizontal gray line
<EvilRoey> when I try to close it, I get asked if I want to quit the application
<EvilRoey> I ignored it and clicked "make usb" or something like that on the window behind it
<EvilRoey> it wrote to the usb stick
<EvilRoey> it now says "finishing"
<EvilRoey> ok...rebooting, brb
<EvilRoey> well that went quicker than I expected
<EvilRoey> yeay USB
<EvilRoey> that was my first time installing via USB
<BluesKaj> usb is fase than dvd/cd
<BluesKaj> faster
<BluesKaj> if disk creator doesn't work dd is a good alternative, just have to be more careful
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I thought about dd but then I had no idea about the boot sector portion.. I can't just dd an .iso to a usb device and expect it to boot, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> you can
<EvilRoey> oh interesting.
<EvilRoey> BRB
<BluesKaj> dd if=path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX(USB) bs=4M , for example
<BluesKaj> actually /path/to/iso would be more correct
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX(USB) bs=4M , for example, but there are many options one can add to the command. I jsut like to keep it as simple as possible due to my terrble typing abilitiy :-)
<EvilRoey> ah :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: btw, good morning :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: so reinstalling is less a hassle than it used to be, I foudn out today
<BluesKaj> yes 'mo rning EvilRoey , yeah I used a plop cd on this old machine so i could install via USB
<EvilRoey> ahh
<EvilRoey> is there a "maxi" version of the installation iso?
<EvilRoey> like, 5+ GB?
<EvilRoey> I have a 14 GB stick.
<EvilRoey> and this installation image uses 1.1 GB of it :P
<BluesKaj> was almost twice as fast iirc
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: yeah!!
<BluesKaj> most kubuintu iso's are between 1 and 1.6 GB
<genii> The Lubuntu image still fits on a regular CD but not any others
<derrecks> Hi. Could someone help me with getting my Audio working? The onboard audio is Realtek ALC892 and it's detected my hardware and I can control it through kmix and I can see that it receives audio but it doesn't come throught my headphones. What should I do?
<AceKing> I just installed 16.04 64 bit on my new Dell laptop. I am up to date on all my updates. I started Discover to install some software, and no matter which catagory I click on it comes up blank. Does anyone know the command to manually install  Synaptic Package Manager?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, install muon with apt
<AceKing> OK, just figured out the command. I was putting in to much info to install. I just ran sudo apt-get install synaptic
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<derreks> eh I guess that my 5+ years old card just doesn't work on linux
<BluesKaj> derreks, which card?
<derreks> BluesKaj: ALC892 from Realtek
<R13ose> Hi
<BluesKaj> derreks, open alsamixer inb the terminal and make sure auto-mute is disabled then run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, a reboot may be needed
<configuringMOUSE> Hello. I'm trying to remap my mouse thumb button. I've tried xte, xbindkeys, imwheel, and a few more. They all bind the mouse thumb to a key correctly, but there is an issue: when I am holding another mouse button (ie left click) and then I press the thumb button, then the thumb button will do nothing.
<BluesKaj> the modprobe command loads the driver so there won't be any output, derreks
<configuringMOUSE>  tested it with xev, having thumb_1 remapped to SPACE key, and while pressing thumb in fact printed space, pressing thumb while holding left click printed button 8 (default mouse thumb button), so  S O M E H O W  the sole act of holding a mouse button DENIES EVERY REMAP TOOL AVAILABLE FOR LINUX.
<derreks> BluesKaj: I'll reboot now.
<configuringMOUSE> I've googled for hours and there are some people who had my same issue, but no one provided an answer!!!!! i'm going crazy. I've been 4 hours on this. I just want my mouse thumb to behave as a keyboard key, why is it so complicated?
<BluesKaj> configuringMOUSE, cross posting is frowned upon on feeenode
<derreks_> BluesKaj: still doesn't work
<configuringMOUSE> BluesKaj: *huh?*
<R13ose> I am closer to my internet box and I am able to connect wireless but not when I am further away, how come?
<BluesKaj> derreks_, do you have your settings in system settings> multimedia>Device Preference and hardware input tabs set up?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | configuringMOUSE
<ubottu> configuringMOUSE: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<derreks_> BluesKaj: I think so.
<BluesKaj> make sure
<configuringMOUSE> BluesKaj: please, blow me
<derreks_> How should it look like?
<derreks_> It sees audio cards.
<BluesKaj> configuringMOUSE, I'll ignore that, but your attitude needs adjutment
<configuringMOUSE> BluesKaj: yeah, we could argue about what's more disrespectful, "blow me" or trying to restrict another person freedom so that person will speak only about what you want where you want it
<BluesKaj> derreks_, use the test button in device preferences on each one listed , choose the one works and move it to the top then apply
<derreks_> None works.
<BluesKaj> configuringMOUSE, it's the rules , the info bot is invoked for a reason when you try to hof =g support from seberal chats at once
<BluesKaj> several
<configuringMOUSE> is invoked? you invoked it.. leave me alone, man, i'm not in the mood
<BluesKaj> derreks_, in alsamixer, make sure your vol ctls are turned up to at least 80%, with no MM in the little box, that means mute
<derreks_> BluesKaj: nothing is muted and everything is at 100%
<BluesKaj> auto-mute is disabled ?
<BluesKaj> it's on the far right beside loopback
<derreks_> BluesKaj: Woah.
<derreks_> That was it!
<derreks_> Thank you!
<BluesKaj> :-)
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<BluesKaj>  R13ose , how far away?
<BluesKaj> and which wifi frequency settings, 2.4 or 5Ghz?
<lordievader> R13ose: Out of signal?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I am not sure how far away but I am one floor away for sure.  Yet my phone gets the connections in the same spot. Frequency is 5.785 GHz
<BluesKaj> phone over wifi I assume, R13ose
<lordievader> R13ose: What signal strength does the laptop(?) receive?
<R13ose> lordievader: how do I check?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes my phone gets wifi
<lordievader> R13ose: sudo iw dev <dev-name> station dump|grep signal
<R13ose> lordievader: -70 [-70, -81] dBm
<R13ose> I am connected wireless now
<lordievader> That is quite low indeed.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, 5Ghz doesn't penetrate floors and walls as well as the 2.4Ghz  channels do , try the lower 2.4 Ghz channels , especially below ch6 since you're in Canada
<lordievader> Your phone probably has an antenna with slightly more gain, making it just enough to connect.
<R13ose> Isn't 5Ghz better?
<lordievader> Not necessarily, has its downsides.
<lordievader> Smaller range being one of them.
<BluesKaj> if you're closer to the rourter yes, because there's less traffic, but 2.4 has more range
<R13ose> Why can other laptops work in the same area?
<lordievader> Different antenna's
<BluesKaj> we just told you , alot of laptops default to 2.4Ghz
<BluesKaj> some don't even have the 5Ghz option like mine
<R13ose> Oh, I misread
<R13ose> How do I change to 2.4?
<BluesKaj> I have to change it in my router if I had the 5Ghz option , my laptop can use only 2.4 , so i don't know about yours
<lordievader> Wouldn't be surprised if NetworkManager has an option for it.
<lordievader> nmcli shows '802-11-wireless.band' and '802-11-wireless.channel'.
<R13ose> Ok
<R13ose> I don't see anything in networkmanager myself
<lordievader> R13ose: Do you know the 2.4GHz channel the router operates on?
<lordievader> If you do, you can set it through: nmcli conn edit <network-name>; set 802-11-wireless.channel <channel>
<lordievader> ; save
<R13ose> lordievader: channel 11
<R13ose> lordievader: can you put that in a pastebin, I will try that later.  I just moved the laptop and wireless failed.  I will take a break
<lordievader> R13ose: There are irc logs...
<lordievader> R13ose: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/26/%23kubuntu.html
<R13ose> Thanks
<BluesKaj> R13ose, also if your router has antennae the move around to get the best signalpropagation , sometimes at a 45 degree angle to either side of the router works well like so \ /
<R13ose> BluesKaj: none
<BluesKaj> right, you have that white bell router with no antennae , I had one of those..worked well on 2,4
<R13ose> BluesKaj: nope, it is black
<BluesKaj> a something stream?
<R13ose> Sagemcom
<R13ose> Model: Fast 5250. Home Hub 2000
<BluesKaj> bell fibe
<R13ose> Yep
<R13ose> Bbl
<mint> somewhere
<R13ose> lordievader: I tried the command and goes inti nmcli > which if I quit says usage for save.
<valorie> my sympathies to R13ose for having to resort to nmcli
<R13ose> valorie: is this that bad?
<valorie> I found it endlessly frustrating to use
<valorie> but I assume once you know all the commands, it's much easier
<R13ose> Yes but I want to see if I can fix my wireless
<R13ose> Seems everyone is gone
<valorie> R13ose: it might be good to restate your problem, and a short list of how you have tried to fix it so far
<valorie> not that I can help
#kubuntu 2017-01-27
<[Relic]> oh well, back to 14.04, no multihead and can't get wayland and nvidia card to cooperate on 16.10
<sintre> nice okular works
<sintre> where is the blur out ttext tool
<sintre> :)
<sintre> need that added
<HoolaHoop> Hi
<HoolaHoop> How do you read man pages ?
<Smurphy> man <manpage name>
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<R13ose> Hi
<BRACCO69> bondi' regazz
<BluesKaj> R13ose, how goes the wifi battle?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I did what lordievader said and came out with me in the nmcli area then after exiting that says usage save.  Something was not right
<BluesKaj> did you change the freq from 5 to 2,4Ghz or run both on your router ?
<R13ose> Didn't change anything on router yet.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I see 2.4 and 5 are both on in settings
<BluesKaj> R13ose, then you'll have to change your setting in NM on the laptop
<R13ose> BluesKaj: can't find wireless network.
<BluesKaj> on 2.4Ghz ?
<R13ose> I can't tell if I am on 2.4Ghz or looking only for 2.4Ghz
<R13ose> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> R13ose, unfortunately i can't simulate your setup since my laptop wifi uses 2.4Ghz only
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes but how do you know that?
<BluesKaj> because i tried to use 5Ghz only on my TP-Link router and the laptop didn't pick it up , so i checked my laptop specs and sure enough not 5Ghz enabled
<R13ose> How do I disable 5Ghz?
<BluesKaj> on the router
<R13ose> There must be a way on laptop and if not then I will do router.
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need to turn off 5Ghz on the router
<BluesKaj> most decent routers broadcast both simultaneously
<R13ose> BluesKaj: right but you said disable this on router
<BluesKaj> R13ose, yes that's where it's done , but it shouldn't be necessary
<BluesKaj> also the router should have a broadcast power setting , set it o maximum power if possible
<BluesKaj> o=to
<R13ose> BluesKaj: transmit power is max
<windwalker78> Hi, can somebody invite me to #linux , please.
<R13ose> windwalker78: doesn't #linux go to ##linux?
<windwalker78> R13ose: I need linux. If I try to connect it says: #linux Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<R13ose> windwalker78: try joining ##linux
<windwalker78> R13ose: now it says: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services :(
<windwalker78> Thank you, anyway.
<BluesKaj> !register | windwalker78
<ubottu> windwalker78: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<windwalker78> BluesKaj: Thank you!
<BluesKaj> windwalker78, yw
<kwidzius> hi all
<kwidzius> Hi guys I need some help with Kubuntu 16.04
<buriedalive> hey
<buriedalive> I having 14.04, sorry
<kwidzius> Is there any experiance linux user/admin
<R13ose> How do I only allow 2.4Ghz on my wireless connections?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, change the setting in your router
<R13ose> BluesKaj: okay, I will
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> Question
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> ```make -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/kcm_locale.dir/link.txt --verbose=1 … /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -g -O2 -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -Wdate-time -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wdate-time -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverl
<IrcsomeBot> -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared  -o ../../lib/kcm_locale.so CMakeFiles/kcm_locale.dir/kcm_locale_automoc.o CMakeFiles/kcm_locale.dir/kcmlocale.o /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.14.22 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so -lKubu
<IrcsomeBot> /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.14.22 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtSvg.so /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5.14.22 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtNetwork.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtXml.so  … /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lKubuntu::Kubuntu … collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status … kcontrol/locale/CMakeFiles/kcm_locale.dir/build.make:1
<IrcsomeBot> 'lib/kcm_locale.so' failed … make[4]: *** [lib/kcm_locale.so] Error 1```
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> is there a libkubuntu?
<dax> Unit193: might want to ponder ^
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> it does... just found it
<IrcsomeBot> <HelioLoureiro> but it isn't linking... hummm...
<mas886> Hey! Is there a way to open .iso files using Ark?
<BluesKaj> mas886, yes, right click on the iso and choose "open with"
<mas886> BluesKaj: "File is empty or Ark couldn't load it's content"
<BluesKaj> what kind of iso is it?
<diogenes_> mas886, you open iso with iso mounter
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, I can open isos here with ark
<mas886> diogenes_: Just that I want to uncompress the iso, not mount it.
<mas886> BluesKaj: Hm okay, maybe it's iso's fault.
<krise> Hi. I made fresh Kubuntu install and now when im tryng to start Kmail i get error message that says The akonadi personal information management system is not operational.
<krise> how can i fix this
<Unit193> dax: I had to exempt IrcsomeBot.
<dax> Unit193: figured it'd be something like that. thanks :)
#kubuntu 2017-01-28
<user|96279> Hi, i have a question, what is the difference between a LTS Version ? I hope you understand me :)
<user|96279> Should i download Kubuntu 16.10 or the LTS Version?
<valorie> user|96279: that depends on how often you like to upgrade
<valorie> LTS is good if you want stability, and only upgrade only 2 or 4 years or so
<dax> LTS is supported for 5 years, non-LTS are... 9 months now i think?
<valorie> regular releases are supported for 9 months
<valorie> so basically you would want to upgrade every 6 months
<valorie> we try to backport what we can to the LTS, but not everything can be
<valorie> security updates are always done of course
<user|96279> i gues i want upgrade regulary
<user|96279> So I should download the LTS Version?
<user|96279> Thank you for the support :)
<efloid> hi, wondering if there's a focus policy where focus is under mouse but focused window does not automatically raise?
<efloid> so there is option "click raises active window" which should mean that the window should raise only when clicked, but I can't get this behavior.
<efloid> windows always raise when focused :-(
<sintre> efloid not sure exactly what you want
<sintre> if you can try to explain the affect better i can try to mimick it
<ivan_> buongiorno
<Helpmeplease> Help me please . Updated kubuntu from 1404 to 1604 lts . After login i only get a white screen with mouse. Can access other shell through ctrl alt fx . Do need to delete something old or reconfigure something? Using webchat via ps4 typing is apain._.
<Helpmeplease> Just tried executung plasmashell or plasmawindowed or plasma-discover through a shell. Always get error: "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display"
<Helpmeplease> Help?
<momken> hello
<momken> The network of my university needs captive portal to authenticate students when accessing the internet
<momken> There are some university servers here which we only have ssh access to
<momken> How could I authenticate captive portal through terminal?
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<Miss> hi
<Guest58484> oops
<MissBadWolf> hi
<MissBadWolf> is this a chat room where I can get help for Kubuntu?
<MissBadWolf> Hello
<BluesKaj> MissBadWolf, yes, what's your issue?
<erreere> hello
<erreere> how to change the size of the icons/text in the Menu ? The menu that appears when we click on the "K" button
<BluesKaj> erreere, kmenu>system-settings>icons>icons>advanced tab>size
<erreere> BluesKaj: I change where u said, but the icons in the Menu don't seem to change
<erreere> And the text besides should be automatically adapted according to the size of the icons ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never changed the menu icons
<erreere> I just found I can change from Launcher to Menu or the App Board :-)
<BluesKaj> I use a large monitor so the kmenu icons and text are exactly right
<BluesKaj> erreere, it's also probly affected by your font size settings in the system-settings>Fonts>adjust all fonts
<BluesKaj> and your fonts dpi setting below that
<erreere> BluesKaj: u r right
<erreere> I tried
<markus123123> Hi all, if I want to mount a nfs volume (root@ubuntu-client:~# mount -t nfs4 -o sec=krb5 ubuntu-server.home:/daten /daten), I get the error mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<erreere> thks
<BluesKaj> erreere, yw
<erreere> something else: I installed docks cause I wanted a dock like on my MacBook. But when I switch to another desktop (expect the first one), it disappear. It there a way to fix that ?
<erreere> docky*
<BluesKaj> erreere,you might have yo install i to the other desktop as well
<BluesKaj> yo=to
<BluesKaj> dunno much about docky....tried it many yrs ago, but haven't used it since
<AndyNash> hello everyone
<AndyNash> I came here for a lil bit of help if at all possible. wifi issue
<[Relic]> the unasked question never gets answered
<AndyNash> ohh thank you for replying okay heres the question I use a usb dongle for wifi on desktop it cans ee the ssid but says the wireless interface isnt working followed by a long code its logical name what i need to find again
<AndyNash> wireless interface (wlx001d43401e39) ip config was unavailable
<AndyNash> thats the error
<krise> when im tryng to open kmail i get the message the akonadi personal information management service is not operational .
<krise> how can i fix this
<sintre> what version of kubuntu , and is this a new thing , or first time trying to open kmail?
<krise> i just freshly installed kubuntu 16.10 . this is first time im open it
<sintre> i use 16.04 with backports
<sintre> i'd try upgrading thru backports
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-ugrade
<sintre> sometimes stuff gets broken
<krise> ok , thanks
<sintre> np , if it works pls come back and tlel me :)
<krise> tays sintre
<krise> stays
<sintre> work?
<krise> nope
<sintre> :)
<sintre> :(
<sintre> download thunderbird
<krise> i have
<krise> works
<sintre> never used kmail ,
<krise> with 16.04 it worked
<sintre> i have some odd kproblems with certain kde progs that won't load as well
<sintre> i had alot of problems with 16.10
<sintre> installer from the gate , decided just to go to 16.04
<[Relic]> couldn't get multihead or wayland working so I went back to 14.04
<sintre> everybody is still full steam ahead with next release , be nice to slow some horses down
<[Relic]> having multiple independant monitors simply works better for me
<sintre> same problem with using my new laptop is with its duel monitor support
<sintre> seems a known problem
<sintre> :(
<sintre> would reall like to hook laptop up to living room tv and use my bluetooth keyboard mouse once and awhile
<sintre> on my wish list
<[Relic]> can put up to 4 monitors on this card so having one blobl of a screen didn't work for me
<sintre> yea i'd be kinda irked there myself
<sintre> i just want one to work properly
<sintre> and plsma channel is like listening to crickets
<sintre> maybe the devels come out when i sleep or something :)
<[Relic]> with this I can having irc open here and no matter what virtual desktop is open on the other monitor I can still see it
<sintre> yea long way to go on duel monitor support
<[Relic]> having things fixed in place while you can switch around others without affecting the whole set up is nice
<sintre> currently it can't even clone properly
<sintre> not even talking about duel desktops
<[Relic]> now I just need  abracket for the 2 other monitors
<valorie> #plasma is very busy in euro-work hours
<[Relic]> so sleep time US
<sintre> yea 5 am kinda of hard to drag myself to computer
<[Relic]> and no replies on the forum is annoying too
<sintre> windows xp has better duel onitor support atm , and thats been retired for some 4 years
<sintre> seems like alot of people are just ignoring it
<valorie> multi-monitor support is a Qt problem, and there are loads of bug reports to Qt about it
<valorie> they are fixing them one bit at a time
#kubuntu 2017-01-29
<user|84169> Good morning,
<user|84169> Kubuntu for the first time gave me a problem. It is the nature of the network, because I have locally, the cable connected to the switch disk NAS. I have 2 computers and would like to freely exchange data between them. I also have Windows. I wanted to set up both computers today, but unfortunately I did not let cope with one. I was very surprised w
<user|84169> hen it turned out that windows disk is running normally. Short configuration enough - all stable. For the first time in the life of windows you made me something first \ better than Linux. Kubuntu while responding really weird - see the contents of network folder, but does not read the file. I'm logged in correctly and everything is ok. After sever
<user|84169> al attempts (wasted the whole evening free) we found that Linux immediately changes the file permissions so that even immediately after copying can view the content, but can not open them. The windows reads all.
<user|84169> Can anyone help me? He needs that drive, I have no idea why this system does so. If Kubuntu is not suitable to handle the disks, I'll have to change the distribution, although I would not want to do this ...
<user|84169> Regards,
<user|84169> David.
<faizzahd> hhh
<ivan_> !list
<ubottu> ivan_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<bob_b> hey guys, two questions: how to install add. drivers (e.g. wifi driver) on plasma5? does steam rely on gtk packages/ will installing steam cause crashes on plasma5?
<BluesKaj> bob_b, try system settings>driver manager to see if it picks up on  your needed wifi driver, as far as steam is concerned i have no idea
<bob_b> thx :)
<pragomer_1> how to set a picture as wallpaper from dolphin in kubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> pragomer_1, rigt click on the desktop, choose configure desktop>Wallpaper>open, to choose wallpapers from a local file or choose one of the defaults avaiable there in desktop settings
<pragomer_1> BluesKaj: ok.. i knew this method.. searched for a one like I can do it in other DE's oder Windows... just via filemanager..
<cfaulk40> Good afternoon.  I've finally managed to upgrade to 16.04LTS, and now I can't use it :(  My wifi adapter used to run on a module I built from a git repo, mt7601Usta.ko.  The module provided for it in 16.04 doesn't operate my device, and the module I was using now doesn't recognize it.
<cfaulk40> The USBID is 148f:7601, it's an RALINK usb Wifi dongle.
<cfaulk40> Does anyone have any ideas (short of buying a new wifi adapter) that I could use to fix this issue.
<cfaulk40> Thanks :)
<cfaulk40> Dunno what happened there, but I appear to have been logged off :)
<cfaulk40> TLDR version of my problem; Got a Wifi adapter, 148f:7601, used to work in 14.04LTS, doesn't work in 16.04LTS. Old module was built by me from git repo, new one provided by kernel doesn't recognize my device and now the old one doesn't either.
<cfaulk40> Essentially I've upgraded and now can't get on the net.  Any clues please, short of buying a new wifi adapter? I've rebuilt the stuff from the git repo for the right kernel, but lsmod says nothing is using it.
<cfaulk40> Should mention, the old driver was mt7601Usta from porjo's git repo, the new one is mt7601u which came inbuilt in the kernel.
<pragomer_1> how to install the dark themes for digikam in kubuntu 16.04 ? theres only breeze
<efloid_> what does the Discover package updater use on the command line to run updates?
<sintre> typw sudo apt update in line
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade to do full upgrade off all available packages
<sintre> muon is like a software store of sorts
<sintre> muon is under development as well
<sintre> i mean discovrer lol
<sintre> sry typing and talking at same time
<efloid_> thank you
<sintre> muon is a older package manager alot of people use it, comes in handy
<efloid_> interesting.  i used to run "apt-get update" then "apt-get upgrade" but there's a difference
<efloid_> apt-full upgrade offers to install kernel packages but apt-get upgrade shows them as available but held back
<sintre> thats why i gave you the command i did
<sintre> if you want to update that is :)
<efloid_> very useful.  thanks.  i updated my little update script so now it works the same as Discover updater :-)
<sintre> not sure if thats what discover goes about it , other people working on it could tell you more , later in the evening more people will probally be around
<sintre> i just update manually
<sintre> same way i told you , easier imo
<sintre> if you want to go further you can add backports
<sintre> and same command will then draw from that repo
<sintre> as well
#kubuntu 2018-01-22
<michaelh_> hi, anyone can hemp me find out why I Cannot install libsdl2-dev https://gist.github.com/MichaelHabib/4f13c994232799d09e477b41660d35a8
<michaelh_> when trying to install I get  E: Unable to locate package libsdl2-dev   this is on kubuntu 17.04
<valorie> michaelh_: you are on a no-longer-supported version
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> see the second link there
<michaelh_> @valorie so with eol  I can't even download existing software !
<valorie> probably not
<valorie> I mean, that's a major part of support
<valorie> eol means no support
<valorie> that's why *buntu has an LTS every other year
<valorie> for those who don't want to upgrade all the time
<valorie> any reason you don't want Artful/17.10?
<valorie> i've been running it for nearly a year, and it's great
<valorie> michaelh_: ^^
<michaelh_> @valorie I just started the upgrade, but I always thought I would still be able to access/download software that was available.
<valorie> the point of eol is that it is no longer available
<valorie> they waited a few extra days as it was
<valorie> there is more work to putting out an LTS, which the next one is
<valorie> the resources and time go there, not to an eol version
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dimi344> Hi, updated to nvidia 387. On boot "press ctrl-C to cancel" flashes and then it only displays the splash screen. Did the following:
<dimi344> Tried nomodeset, same. Safe mode and fschk, system hangs. Boot from a live usb mounted some partitions seemed fine
<BluesKaj> dimi344, which update method, system setings>driver manager?
<dimi344> No, I first removed the older driver and then install cuda which included 387
<dimi344> *installed
<dimi344> I'm thinking of commenting out of fstab every other disk other than swap / and home. Currently checking these partitions just in case. Is there any way to disable the disk check on startup?
<dimi344> Removed 387 and can boot. Any help regarding cuda and nvidia-387?
<BluesKaj> dimi344, cuda can be enabled in systemsettings>dribver manager nvidia-3XX
<userRGasuseeepc> How to install KUBUNTU 16.0.4 Desktop using a Windows type installer of on Windows 7 without partition the disk, for example WUBI ?, but can not find Wubi now
<Borw3> wubi got deprecated :(
<Borw3> but use virtual box
<lordievader> Thank god Wubi is deprecated.
<lordievader> userRGasuseeepc: Apart from running Ubuntu as a VM there are no options of running it inside Windows.
<userRGasuseeepc> ok thanks , I will try virtual box
<titou> i'm using a 2-in-2 laptop and i installed gnome on it. it well recognized its touchscreen and adapted the desktop unfortunately i have big troubles with caribou virtual keyboard...
<titou> the virtual keyboard always appears on the screen when I touch it (this could be interesting when the laptop is in tablet mode (ie. without physical keyboard)). Moreover I cannot configure caribou (its layout), meta keys don't work etc. so is it possible to use another virtual keyboard? I didn't succeed to replace it with another one (for instance onboard)
<titou> and is there a solution to temporaly disable virtual kyeboard when a physical keyboard is plugged or maybe throuh a button in the task bar?
<BluesKaj> titou, ask in #ubuntu about gnome, this is kubuntu/kde/plasma support
<titou> sorry.. I missed the "k"
<TBotNik> All: Cannot get the "recently used" and "recently installed" to show on my laptop machine. I used a HOWTO that let me edit the options in a config file, but can no longer find that HOWTO. I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<new> how does this os work on older hardware
<new> ?
<user|72633> would this work on a dell precision m4800?
<user|72633> would this work on a dell precision m4800?
<user|72633> new to linux
<IrcsomeBot> bittin was added by: bittin
<els> Hey everyone! I am new with using Kubuntu and have just noticed a problem with my headphone jack. Namely that vocals are strongly reduced while background sound plays normally. Built-in stereo is fine. I work on a macbook air from 2011. Anyone any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> els, crank up the volume in alsamixer in the terminal
<els> blueskaj, it did not help sadly :(
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hola! good day, long time no see!
<BluesKaj> ok, now  try the volume ctrl on your KB , els
<BluesKaj> Hey EvilRoey
<BluesKaj> els, or install pavucontrol
<IrcsomeBot> <Uncle Adjei> i wish i can have the operating system
<els> BLuesKaj volume ctrl did not work, will now try installing pavucontrol
<els> BluesKaj, pavucontrol seems to already be installed. Vocals are a little bit louder but still very faint
<BluesKaj> els, there are are more than one vol ctrl in alsamixer , for example line and master and pcm
<els> BluesKaj, I have tried all of them, nothing helped
<BluesKaj> the n  pavucontrol is tyour last resort unless the player you are using has it's volume turned down
<els> BluesKaj, pavucontrol was the key. It works now, thank you!
<BluesKaj> np
<Guest23058> hi
<Guest23058> I've just upgraded Ubuntu to 17.10 and I'm having this issue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ki3RJLQyE4&feature=youtu.be
<Guest23058> I already had this problem with 17.04; after an update it disappeared and now it's back
<BluesKaj> Guest23058, just describe your issue as simpy as possible...posting youtube videos takes too long
<Ab3L> hello. how do i set default values for guest users in kubuntu 16.04 ? for example, i need to set swiss keyboard layout, wifi setting (included password) and printer. but each time i reboot every setting is erased.
<Guest23058> BluesKaj: nevermind, I've just found a workaround: https://blender.stackexchange.com/questions/69827/bug-with-blender-the-ui-to-be-more-specific-weird-stuttering-and-glitches
<Guest23058> however, what do you mean by "posting youtube videos takes too long"?
<BluesKaj> to view
<BluesKaj> Guest23058, some of us are helping in several chat simultaneously
<LAGonauta> I am on Kubuntu 17.10 with the backports ppa enabled... I had to install VirtualBox and now my login is very slow after SDDM when using Plasma (50 seconds stuck on the SDDM screen with my * password), but is very fast with Plasma (Wayland), as it should be. I am not sure if my VirtualBox install is the reason, but seems to have started just after installing it.
<LAGonauta> Anyone else saw that problem before?
<BluesKaj> LAGonauta, waylnd was slow and ponderouswith nvidia nouveau here, and no vm installed so it's hard to know
<memphisto> LAGonauta: create another account a log into KDE; check the difference
<LAGonauta> memphisto: already did that, same problem :/
<LAGonauta> BluesKaj: I am actually using my Intel iGPU as for some reason nvidia's proprietary does not load with my kernel, and nouveau vsync is not as good as Intel's.
<memphisto> LAGonauta: since it's not your user settings it has to be something with KDE X11; but what...
<LAGonauta> Just found out the problem... In a way it was a problem with VirtualBox, and my ignorance. I had mistakenly installed VirtualBox's guest dkms packages. I just had to uninstall them and now everything is working fine again. Thanks for the help :)
<LAGonauta> Now I need to find out why I cannot see the user that I just created on the user manager panel, but is shown on SDDM... :P
<memphisto> linux
<mparillo> Could it be this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336994
<ubottu> KDE bug 336994 in kcontrol module "User Manager does not show one particular user in the list unless I login as that user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> mparillo: that is an interesting read
<mparillo> valorie: I suspect that the most recent post (migrated user below 1000) is an edge case. Too many people have experienced this and many times more (including me) have created bugs around user administration and SDDM avatars that have been marked as duplicates of this.
<valorie> oh, I think so too
<valorie> the devels seem a bit baffled
#kubuntu 2018-01-23
<GizmoRomick> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 using the Plasma 5 desktop.  I used to be able to mount my NAS smb share to a folder in my home folder using "sudo mount -t cifs -o...", but now I get mount error(5): Input/output error.  Any idea what may be causing this?
<someone_> Hi, I noticed recently on my kubuntu 16.04 there are more than process are repeated with different id such as bioset it is repeated 11 times, Is there any explanation for this ?
<hateball> someone_: it's a kernel process
<hateball> someone_: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/272922
<someone_> ok , but Why it is repeated ?
<someone_> it is not the only process which is repeated.
<hateball> I think it spawns a new process each time you mount a block device or something like that
<hateball> anyhow it should be nothing to worry about
<someone_> hateball I restart the computer but the problem did not solve, all these processes are rpeted now in my kubuntu 16.04 : smbd , file.os , avahi-daemon: , dbus-launch.
<valorie> someone_: that's how your computer works
<valorie> it can't just sit there
<valorie> it does stuff
<valorie> avahi for instance listens to your local network
<valorie> this is not a problem
<someone_> valorie I don't know what the benefit of avahi-daemon: ,  Can I stop it ?
<valorie> why would you stop it?
<valorie> it's part of what makes your computer "smart"
<valorie> your car has brakes even when you aren't using them
<valorie> the speedometer has a readout even when you aren't looking at it
<someone_> Ok , Thank you .
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcpv> hi
<marcpv> please, how can I unplug my phone safely? I see the icon in the tray but no remove option there
<lordievader> Is it mounted?
<marcpv> yes, I can see it in dolphin
<lordievader> Unmount it and unplug
<marcpv> how?
<hateball> should be a little icon with an arrow that means unmount
<marcpv> I don't see it. I guess you mean the same as in USB drive
<hateball> !paste | marcpv
<ubottu> marcpv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> show us a screenshot of what you see
<marcpv> https://imgur.com/a/EUVMj
<marcpv> It's in catalan, sorry ;)
<hateball> marcpv: well is anything mounted at all?
<hateball> if you only plug the phone in but then dont press to open in eg Dolphin, there is nothing to unmount
<hateball> so you can just unplug it
<marcpv> thanks, I just did, went right. But I opened it on Dolphin before...
<marcpv> Have to go now, thanks very much
<iskorptix> hey, I'm trying to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10, so running 'kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"' , but upgrade fails with this error: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076489 , how I fix this error or is there another way how I can upgrade to 17.10 ?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | iskorptix
<ubottu> iskorptix: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<acheronuk> iskorptix: you have the release names of debian releases in you sources it seems from that paste. very odd. remove them
<iskorptix> acheronuk: 17.04 is now EOL, how I can upgrade to latest 17.10 ?
<acheronuk> iskorptix: remove the bogus source entries. then upgrades should hopefully work
<acheronuk> there is no ubuntu release called 'stable' or 'jessie', those are debian, but the errors from your paste show that apt is looking for those releases in the ubuntu archive
<acheronuk> so you must have wrong entries in /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iskorptix> acheronuk: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076498
<iskorptix> can you please have a look ?
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jessie/main/binary-amd64/Packages HuH?? a frankenstein debian-ubuntu ?
<hateball> well, it also says zetsy and not zesty
<acheronuk> yeah, zetsy would not help
<iskorptix> acheronuk: so the only way to upgrade is fresh install ?
<iskorptix> I'm really angry on those fucks who basically blocked releasing new isos and gave very little time to upgrade to 17.10
<lordievader> iskorptix: Watch your language.
<iskorptix> jaja
<lordievader> You have 3 months to upgrade. That is plenty of time. If you don't want that, use an LTS release.
<lordievader> Anyhow, as linked before https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades describes the upgrade procedure from an EOL release.
<iskorptix> lordievader: 17.10 isos were blocked for a long time due to some issues with lenovo laptops if you dont remember
<iskorptix> and your your link sucks
<iskorptix> as I been trying to upgrade to 17.10 from 17.04 using those instructions all morning , but failed
<iskorptix> and it has nothing to do with me
<iskorptix> basically I just failed to upgrade to 17.10 within 1 week time
<lordievader> Could you pastebin your `/etc/apt/sources.list` and any file in `/etc/apt/sources.list.d`?
<hateball> iskorptix: there is a typo in your sources like I said, it says zetsy and not zesty
<hateball> so that wont work too well
<iskorptix> lordievader: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076499 my sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d is emptyu
<iskorptix> ah let me check
<acheronuk> iskorptix: you have misspelled zesty as zetsy
<iskorptix> yep, fixing now
<lordievader> iskorptix: Like hateball says, change zetsy to zesty. Then run `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo apt full-upgrade`.
<lordievader> That should get you to Zesty.
<lordievader> Reboot and voila.
<iskorptix> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076500
<iskorptix> I guess I need to modify sources.list again to include 17.10 packages ?
<iskorptix> lordievader, acheronuk ^
<iskorptix> hateball ^
<acheronuk> sudo do-release-upgrade
<acheronuk> that 'should' do it for you now sources.list for EOL zesty is fixed
<lordievader> iskorptix: Now you can run the `sudo do-release-upgrade` command.
<iskorptix> thanks guys, running that thing now
<acheronuk> fingers crossed....
<iskorptix> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<[Relic]> nvidia 384 still works with the new linux images but not anything higher, did I miss something or is this just the same as the last update?
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> https://twitter.com/MozillaReleases/status/955829438964527105
<jubo2> Hello and Big Thank You Thank Yous for the awesome Linux flavour
<jubo2> I ain't got a technical problem this time.
<jubo2> I need to install Kubuntu for a friend who is total novice when it comes to computers and he lives far away and I do not know if I will be able to visit him before July 2018 after I've given him the machine
<jubo2> What do I "lose" if I install 16.04.3 LTS for him? I mean will there be less software available or something like that?
<jubo2> 17.10 support ends July 2018. How is it that short..? that's only 9 months.
<valorie> jubo2: because LTS is LTS
<valorie> next one comes out in April
<valorie> or March
<valorie> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> april, yeah
<jubo2> When in April?
<valorie> as for what you "lose" by using LTS -- you lose the newest software
<valorie> but the base and what versions you have will continue to get security upgrades
<valorie> and some things are backported if we test them and they are working well
<valorie> April 26th
<valorie> ￼ FinalRelease, ￼ Ubuntu
<valorie> of 18.04
<valorie> it becomes LTS at the .1 release a few months later
<valorie> about the same time 16.04.3 becomes 16.04.4
<valorie> so at that point one can do a lts > lts move if desired
<valorie> jubo2: probably around the same time 17.10 becomes eol
<valorie> the point releases come out
<jubo2> ok valorie. thank you for your information
<jubo2> I've never done a version upgrade. I just put in new disk, install clean and then get all the relevant stuff from the old disk with a USB-TO-SATAIII encasing
<valorie> that is certainly the "cleanest" way
<valorie> and probably fastest as well
<jubo2> So how likely is that a 16.04 -> 18.04 dist upgrade will go so smoothly I can give instructions in chat?
<valorie> very likely
<valorie> it's just slower
<valorie> 14.04 > 16.04 was the problem one
<valorie> since it moved from kde4 to Plasma 5 and Frameworks 5
<valorie> I did it, but it was difficult
<jubo2> valorie: Ok and once again thank you for the information
<jubo2> I think I install 16.04.3 for him and once the 18.04.1 comes out I give him the instructions of how to do it and cross fingers that nothing breaks
<jubo2> *it == dist upgrade
<valorie> jubo2: well, LTS upgrade
<valorie> "dist-upgrade" to apt-get is just "upgrade apps too"
<valorie> which is why I prefer and use apt full-upgrade these days
#kubuntu 2018-01-24
<kayvee> Hi there!
<kayvee> Does anyone know how to get new emoji sets installed on pidgin? I copied unicode-emojis to .purple/smileys/ folder but they don't show up in Pidgin Preferences > Themes > Smileys
<valorie> hmmm, there seems to be no pidgin channel on freenode
<valorie> it's not KDE software so we don't really support it
<valorie> kayvee: so you might try #ubuntu in hopes that someone there uses it
<kayvee> thanks but i am using this on kubuntu. I figured I will ask here in case someone has an idea...
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SubCool> Hey, So.. i followed a bad guide. https://askubuntu.com/questions/900308/plasmashell-keeps-crashing-kubuntu - and im trying to get away from it. I am using this at this point, https://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed - but during the KDE upgrade it used a upgrade full command which im not sure how to backtrace from.
<SubCool> I am already removed the ppa, but- is there a way or key to use the purge and get away from the KDE beta? Its become very hindering.
<hateball> SubCool: lets start with which version of kubuntu you are on
<SubCool> 16.04 hateball
<SubCool> whats the command to check again, uname - >
<hateball> SubCool: cat /etc/issue or "lsb_release -a"
<hateball> so you installed the kubuntu backports ppa and you want to remove it? or like you said you already removed it, how did you do that?
<SubCool> yeah, 16.04.3
<hateball> if you used ppa-purge that should have put you back to stock Kubuntu
<hateball> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SubCool> I tried.. it said something went wrong.
<SubCool> Itried to follow that command, but it said to follow it and insert a package name, which is where my question came in. Because i didnt have a particular package to install, it was a system upgrade.
<SubCool> I am trying to backtrack away from the KDE Beta, its killing my resources and systems
<BluesKaj> SubCool, you can check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  for any ppas you'd like to delete, then update and upgarde afterwards
<SubCool> BluesKaj, i saw that, i did the remove ppa command to remove it, but- how do i downgrade back?
<lordievader> SubCool: What did it say exactly?
<SubCool> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<SubCool> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SubCool> appstream : Depends: libappstream4 (>= 0.10.2) but it is not going to be installed
<SubCool> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<SubCool> Warning:  Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<lordievader> Hmm, and then ppapurge failed?
<SubCool> There is a huge log its trace, but that was the ending fail msg.
<SubCool> it traced*
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SubCool> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451336/
<lordievader> You may want to install `aptitude` and run the command again.
<lordievader> Do you have other ppa's enabled?
<SubCool> I installed it, and it says the ppa is not there.
<SubCool> lordievader i dont know about others, i mess with this machine only once every few months. it generally lays dormant unless something goes wrong. - which occured recently.
<lordievader> Yeah, it was commented. Check `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/` I think it should still be there (just commented out).
<SubCool> Youre right, its in there. and not commented out either.
<lordievader> Not? Hmm, then an `sudo apt update && sudo ppa-purge <address>` should do.
<IrcsomeBot> thiagoAderaldo was added by: thiagoAderaldo
<SubCool> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451399/
<SubCool> But, i have to go... ill take this up again later. THanks guyS!
 * lordievader starts to think that removing all gui packages from a tty is a good idea
<user|21691> ahoy there good folks of the interwebs!
<user|21691> i have a slight problem, after a power outage, my kubuntu ssd wont boot at all, it freezes on the startup picture... any of you have some idea as to what to do now_
<user|13228> Hello - can someone tell me where the chat app settings for telepathy are stored? Whenever I try to click on Settings > Configure Chat Application in the menu, the chat app crashes.
<slayerbrk> So for some reason on kubuntu every time i reboot kate gets readded to my favorites. Any idea how to prevent this?
<SlayerBRK> im having an issue with my favorites, every time I rebbot kate is added to to favorites even though i removed it.
<SlayerBRK> reboot*
<BluesKaj> SlayerBRK, looks like it's there by default
<IrcsomeBot> Doguy was added by: Doguy
<Alumin> how can I adjust the mouse sensitivity of my Trackpoint mouse?  I can't find anything in the control panel, and listing the properties with xinput doesn't show anything that seems to help (although I did try fiddling with a few values)
<Alumin> right now it's so fast all the time that I can hardly click on small icons and window controls
<valorie> I usually get to the right place with krunner, which is alt+space
<valorie> or alt+f2
<valorie> type mouse
<valorie> should get you to the right place
<IrcsomeBot> fneilton was added by: fneilton
<valorie> Alumin: ^^^
<Alumin> valorie: where are you suggesting I check, besides the mouse section of System Settings?
<valorie> afaik that's it
<valorie> there should be maybe an advanced section?
<valorie> or so
<Alumin> nope
#kubuntu 2018-01-25
<Fanfare> Q: Is there a more strickt mount option to ntfs file systems, had trouble with a chkdsk run after using with linux... mostly because of illegal filenames...
<valorie> Fanfare: it is possible that you'll get an answer here, but that's not really a kubuntu issue as such
<valorie> you might have better luck in #ubuntu because it's a larger channel or even #linux
<genii> use the windows_names option
<genii> man mount.ntfs will tell you what it does
<Fanfare> valorie: thx i'll check #linux. genii thx I'll check that option...
<genii> ( and also has useful information about all the other options available )
<Fanfare> genii: I always used it as plug and pray... USB-drive but now i realize it used unsafe mount options... :-( gladly i can restore files...
<genii> You should also use sync so that all writes are made immediately and not cached. This way if you don't do "safely eject" in GUI or "sync" in CLI before unmounting all the thinhgs you thought were written were actually written there
<Fanfare> genii: good point
<IrcsomeBot> Doguy was removed by: Doguy
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|93791> Flight gear eat all my memory RAM and root
<user|93791> game was in the software manager
<lordievader> Games often require a lot of RAM.
<user|93791> others warned in reviews
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anuj> hey anybody know how to upgrade ubuntu from a bootable usb drive
<brianUK007> I need some help with flexvolume and cifs. I'm working with canonical kubernetes 1.9
<CoJaBo> Does Kubuntu 17.10 have automatic updates without asking or something? If so, how do I turn that off?
<Walex> CoJaBo: yes, to turn it off look at the configuration for "unattended-upgrades'
<CoJaBo> Walex: how do i do that?
<CoJaBo> Walex: do i just edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, comment out everything in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins{}, and save?
<krytarik> CoJaBo: Or just do it through the GUI: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/71612-Turn-off-automatic-updates-or-make-them-manual-selectable-again
<CoJaBo> krytarik: so, is that GUI dialog not actually accessible from the GUI? That seems like a pretty weird design decision..
<krytarik> It is.
#kubuntu 2018-01-26
<bundito> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu Radeon (R7 250) drivers are "better" than the Nvidia drivers?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> djvujke was added by: djvujke
<marc__> hi, anyone please, I cannot run usb disk creator. I just install it but when I start it, it says "installing" on a window and won't let me do anything
<INeedAPortableOS> how to get persistence on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tek73> ciao
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<jramirez> Im looking to install Latte Dock, however I am running 64 and 32  bit libraries, as I need to use android studio. How can I install Latte Dock without having any conflicts with several packages after adding the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<rusnak> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 17.10 and installed all the system upgrades and needed drivers. Now I have screen tearing when watching YouTube videos. How to fix this?
<rusnak> I installed Intel microcode and the proprietary NVIDIA driver for my mobile GPU from Driver Manager.
<rusnak> да
<hexch> quick question, how do I upgrade 17.04 to 17.10 when all repos are removed?
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | hexch
<ubottu> hexch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hexch> krytarik, great, works like a charm
<krytarik> Cool, and sorry about that.
#kubuntu 2018-01-27
<Guest42540> Hello. I have a fresh installation of Kubuntu 16.04 LTS. It looks to me like many settings are not saved. Forgive my lack of proper terminology as I'm not well-versed in Kubuntu, but for instance time/date format settings, disabling the preview in the taskbar comes back after restart (and many other similar settings I change come back after restart). Anyone knows where I can start troubleshooting this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<diego25> hola
<BluesKaj> hi diego25
<diego25> how learn hacking
<BluesKaj> not here..
<diego25> why
<BluesKaj> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<BluesKaj> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BluesKaj> diego25:  linux isn't for hackers, you are misinformed
<wakingrufus> I saw Ubuntu 18.04 will be X not Wayland. is it the same for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> wakingrufus:  yes
<wakingrufus> ah ok. :/ It should be feasible to swap it manually though right?
<BluesKaj> yes at the login page
<BluesKaj> not recommended with nvidia gpus yet
<arran> Anybody here?
<arran> How can I check If a TV-Satellite-Card is active?
<BluesKaj> if it has an output signal
<BluesKaj> lspci will list it , but won't tell you much else
<arran> Thanks, but after what do I have to search, I have at least 25 lines
<BluesKaj> try sudo lshw -C video , that will list your graphics card, but it might also show your TV-Satellite-Card
<zomaar> Is the KDE GTK bug still in Kubuntu 16.04.3 with also xenial-backports, and also with kubuntu-backports or do one of those solve it?
<zomaar> I mean the GTK tooltip font color
<zomaar> Does anyone know if the GTK tooltip color is solved in Xenial
<luc4> Hello! Anyone here using wayland on 17.10?
<BluesKaj> luc4: only with nouveau on nvidia gpus and then with very limited, no widgets etc. AMD gpus seem to work on wayland with the recommended driver, afaik
<zomaar> Does anyone know if the GTK tooltip color is solved in Xenial
<BluesKaj> zomaar:  ask in #ubuntu
<luc4> BluesKaj: limitation is only widgets? can I install in kubuntu what is needed to have both x11 and wayland for the same user?
<zomaar> It's a KDE specific issue
<zomaar> As far as I know at least
<luc4> BluesKaj: I understand nvidia is a mess, but I disable that and only use intel hd
<BluesKaj> luc4:  yes make you Desktop choice at the login page
<BluesKaj> your
<BluesKaj> luc4:  optimus?
<luc4> BluesKaj: is this the proper installation method? https://askubuntu.com/questions/909565/how-to-get-a-wayland-session-in-kubuntu
<luc4> BluesKaj: I blacklisted nouveau and selected intel hd from the nvidia settings.
<BluesKaj> luc4:  yes install plasma-workspace-wayland , that should work
<BluesKaj> luc4:  plasma-workspace-wayland brings all the required dependencies with it according to my package manager reference
<luc4> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> luc4:  good luck
<zomaar> I mean that GIMP, Inkscape etc. will have unreadable tooltips
<zomaar> I know it is solved in Yakkety, but I wonder about xenial-backports
<zomaar> Kubuntu-backports (I think) features a higher version of KDE than Yakkety though
<zomaar> Ie. Yakkety has 5.8.5 or something and Kubuntu-backports has 5.9.5
<zomaar> So I assume it is solve there too
<zomaar> But I wonder about the regular xenial-backports
<IrcsomeBot> Vasu Muppalla was added by: Vasu Muppalla
<D0U91E> so 17.10 is not supported or 17.04?
<mparillo> 17.10 is supported
<chcknrub> i have a new understanding about life again.. hehe..
<chcknrub> dog lives by instinct instead of intelligence,
<chcknrub> man lives by intelligence instead of love.
<chcknrub> dog will never be intelligent, but man have a choice i think...
<arran_> Thanks, problem solved
<IrcsomeBot> Uncle Adjei was removed by: Uncle Adjei
<exio4> what is the telegram channel?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> exio4: https://t.me/kubuntu_support
<IrcsomeBot> exio4 was added by: exio4
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as this is support and not chat, can be quiet at times ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> What's the offtopic chat?
<mparillo> #kubuntu-offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> In telegram? :P
<acheronuk> invite only AFAIR
<exio4> well, my username is @exio4 if somebody's up to the challenge :P
<dingsda> Hi
<dingsda> I have never tried kubuntu
<dingsda> I have a USB stick and want a link for the instructions to load up my ISO of kubuntu
<krytarik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dingsda> Was searching the website but have not found it y<et
<dingsda> Okay thank you very much
<krytarik> Welcome.
<jubo2> Has support for 17.04 ended?
<jubo2> coz I'm getting all sorts of errors complaining about missing files when I run 'sudo apt update'
<Unit193> Yes.
<jubo2> Ok.
<dax> upgrade instructions to 17.10 (and info on the old-releases repository) are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jubo2> ok thanks dax
<jaafar_> Anyone here send photos to their system over bluetooth from Android?
<jaafar_> It was working a few months ago thanks to help in this channel and now... nothing
#kubuntu 2018-01-28
<valorie> jaafar_: try kdeconnect
<valorie> works great!
<valorie> no need for bluetooth, just a shared network
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 407 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<jaafar_> thanks valorie but I'm awfully stubborn :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> getting bluetooth to work better would be great
<valorie> I couldn't get my new bluetooth earbuds to work with my computer
<valorie> but they worked fine with my phone
<psyrus> has anyone had any luck installing GNOME gui in kubuntu using synaptic package manager?
<psyrus> why is it so quiet in here?
<psyrus> has anyone had any luck installing GNOME gui in kubuntu using synaptic package manager?
<valorie> psyrus: sometimes it's quiet
<valorie> the package is called gnome-desktop I think
<valorie> you should be able to install it with any package manager or software center
<valorie> I usually use apt in the commandline or muon package manager
<valorie> haven't used synaptic for years since there was an alternative
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<breencream> So would you think kubuntu is better than linux mint or the other way around.
<mparillo> breencream: Right now, it might be a close call, but Linux Mint has announced that they are dropping KDE.
<breencream> Sorry for the ghosting, but I didnt know they are going to drop KDE that is what I love about it. Do you happen to know what they want to switch too?
<jubo2> I'm going to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10. I'm just making sure this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades still are valid instructions on how to do it. I've never made a distribution upgrade because I have liked to install clean.
<oerheks> jubo2, that wiki is stil valid
<jubo2> Ok thanks for the info oerheks
<jubo2> Now running 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<arran> breencream: have you tried neon?
<ronnoc> FWIW: I never upgrade. For me, re-installing while keeping a separate Home partition is always a more consistent result.
<jubo2> I usually reinstall to the next disk i.e. I take the old disk out and pop another one in and install on that and then move the files from the old disk that I connect with a USB-to-SATA casing.
<jubo2> Upgrade complete. Rebooting.
<jubo2> Jee! All seems to be working fine after the upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10
<waldmeister> hi
<waldmeister> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu with kde installed?
<mparillo> waldmeister: If start with Ubuntu, you get (for example) two file managers (Nautilus and Dolphin). You may have two DMs (LightDM (or have they switched to GDM?) and SDDM), etc. Once upon a time KDE folks were discussing schedulers to better accommodate background indexing, but I am not sure where that ended. But yes, it can be done.
<BluesKaj> too many to list here, waldmeister, but this should help, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6syr38/kde_vs_gnome_as_of_august_2017/ , mind you these are opinions and users experiences
<waldmeister> thanks
<ropel> Hi
<waldmeister> hi
<ropel> can you help me for for decorticate a return value of linux command in script bash please ? it's for make a directory from all directory listed (with the library) by the command ldd
<ropel> at this moment i have this bash script https://pastebin.com/Py8WfbcW
<ropel> bonsoir, y aurait il quelqu'n qui pourrait me donner une petite coup de main pour un script bash svp ?
<ropel> c'est pour mkdir' les répertoires listé par ldd /bin
<ropel> oups i go try in french canal also.. sorry for duplicating
<waldmeister> what does name="${li##/*}" do?
<ropel> it return the result of last occurence of founded /*
<ropel> *in li
<waldmeister> i think the field separator is " ", so you also get the "=>" in your li
<ropel> ok do you know that is possible to change thise space separator please ??
<ropel> *this
<waldmeister> what exactly do you want do?
<waldmeister> something like this: ldd /bin/bash|while read line; do echo $line | awk '{print $3}'; done
<waldmeister> ?
<waldmeister>  you will have to parse the lines with "=>" separately though probably
<ropel> thank you ++
<[Relic]> How does one get 17.10 to detect a digital camera?  Works perfectly fine on 14.04 LTS.  The usb port works fine, it can detect any of the usb drives I have.  The camera just doesn't detect for some reason.
<[Relic]> I also tried using a different usb ports to have the camera detected and that didn't work either.
<[Relic]> The older camera works the newer one does not detect in 17.10.
<[Relic]> Old camera identifies but still has IO error.
<mascot-idiot> ]fuck you
<mascot-idiot> Im a flame dragon
<mascot-idiot> Girls are secretly guys
<mascot-idiot> Anime
<mascot-idiot> i like apples
<mascot-idiot> they're good
<mascot-idiot> they taste good
<mascot-idiot> really good
<mascot-idiot> tasty, mmmmmmm!\
<mascot-idiot> GRAYMONKEYNOSPACES
<mascot-idiot> fljasldjfdsljfoiaesjflsdjl;jflsd;kgjbsdffhn;sadjfnlkdasnf;jewhn;fjklnsjkanfjkdshnajf;lnewfhuoeshnukjfnjkdsb fjkbeuebwnurnjdsbnakjfnjkewnrhwnerunewr;nh
<Kon-> Is there a complete list of bundled apps in a default installation of Kubuntu?
<valorie> Kon-: yes, there is a manifest for each ISO
<valorie> for instance here, look for the manifest: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10/release/
<valorie> 67k text file
<Kon-> Thank you
#kubuntu 2019-01-21
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot4> Régis was added by: Régis
<IrcsomeBot4> GuiMont was added by: GuiMont
<Roey{-> hi
<Roey{-> anyone here?
<Roey{-> Lord_of_Life: oh hi there
<Roey{-> I'm trying to fix my sound.. when I do "lshw", i do see my motherboard's integrated sound device; however, it's not registering in PulseAudio. how can I diagnose why this is?
<Roey{-> I'm on Kubuntu 18.10, and this issue started after I upgraded from 18.04.
<Lord_of_Life> It's a bad idea to ping people randomly
<Lord_of_Life> Update, restart, reinstall pulse and/or alsa
#kubuntu 2019-01-22
<IrcsomeBot4> PrasadMurthy was added by: PrasadMurthy
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot4> 道の was added by: 道の
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<depesz> hi. apt-get upgrade on new kubuntu 18.10 removed okular and dolphin because of some problems with libpoppler.
<depesz> is it known issue? what can I do to fix it?
<depesz> well, dist-upgrade, not upgrade
<IrcsomeBot4> Cláudio Pinheiro was added by: Cláudio Pinheiro
<valorie> depesz: reinstall them?
 * valorie uses full-upgrade rather than dist-upgrade command
<valorie> actually I usually use `sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update` instead
<Roenie_> Currently testing 18.10. One of the important features for me is Desktop Grid. There's a glitch every time I drag a window from one virtual desktop to another. The window first appears somewhere in the middle of the target virtual desktop, then jumps back to where the mouse is, and continues being dragged as normal.
<Roenie_> note: I disabled " Use present Windows effect to layout the windows" in the Desktop Grid settings, so that windows can be dragged without disappearing.
<depesz> valorie: i did rebuild poppler, reinstalled, and then i could install okular and dolphin.
<maetthew> Anyone can tell me where the configuration files for Konsole are located?
<maetthew> nvm
#kubuntu 2019-01-23
<maetthew>  configuration files for Konsole are located? [22:46:06]
<maetthew> 01:04 < maetthew> nvm [22:47:58]
<maetthew> 01:04 < ***> Playback Complete.
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Channel #kubuntu created Sun Nov 26 07:42:42 2006
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Irssi: Join to #kubuntu was synced in 28 secs configuration files for Konsole are located? [22:46:06]
<maetthew> 01:04 < maetthew> nvm [22:47:58]
<Edisto> anyone know a work around for the super key constantly breaking where I can't get the popup menu?
<fluca1978> hi, I've got a problem after upgrading to kubuntu 18.10: I cannot print anymore to windows printer that worked before. Using cups and specifying the printer as smb://username:password@windowMachine/printer always returns NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<fluca1978> I can connect to the printer via smbclient and therefore credentials are fine
<fluca1978> I've diffed the printers.conf before and after the upgrade and they are the same
<fluca1978> any suggestion?
<fluca1978> if I try to connect with smbclient and print I got the same
<fluca1978> smb: \> print tmp/test.pdf
<fluca1978> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote file test.pdf-8299
<Roenie_> interesting puzzle, fluca1978
<Roenie_> so you've given that username the right to a shared printer,
<Roenie_> if you give that same user access to a specific folder share,
<Roenie_> can it be accessed?
<Roenie_> becuase if not, the issue is a wider one with smb as a whole
<Roenie_> and not necessarily related to printing
<fluca1978> Roenie_: yes, I can access other shares, but they are on other hosts, we have an host doing only printing.
<Roenie_> just thinking out loud here: I'd check my group policy on the windows system for NTLM(v2) (sorry I can't remember exactly where it is in gpedit) - you can define what methods the windows system accepts, and in my experience, accepting multiple modes instead of just one and making sure the other system uses that, doesn't always work well.
<fluca1978> Roenie_: I don't have access to the server, and by the way, it was working yesterday and not today after _my_ ubuntu upgrade
<Roenie_> I'm no expert on smbclient, but is it possible NTLMv1 support was dropped?
<fluca1978> Roenie_: that could be a possibility
<Roenie_> To re-enable the poorer NTLM encryption
<Roenie_> set '--option=clientusentlmv2auth=no' on your smbclient command line, or
<Roenie_> set 'client ntlmv2 auth = no' in your smb.conf
<Roenie_> @ fluca1978
<fluca1978> Roenie_: Unknown parameter encountered: "clientusentlmv2auth"
<fluca1978> and settin gin cmb.conf does not have any result
<Roenie_> fluca1978: check man smbclient for: -max-protocol
<Roenie_> (looks like they changed how it handles ntlm versions again)
<Roenie_> you probably want to try --max-protocol SMB2
<Roenie_> or 3 ;-)
<fluca1978> Roenie_: using --max-protocol NT1 (!) made it working, while SMB2 made not
<fluca1978> now, how can I instrument cups to use such protocol?
<Roenie_> fluca1978: whoa, NT1 is supposed to be the default (at least in the version that's in the kubuntu 18.10 repo)
<Roenie_> and.. good question :) not a clue
<Roenie_> I suspected that would be the next hurdle
<Roenie_> I've only started used cups recently after finally having bought a network printer at home, so it's not a share in the first place
<Roenie_> and stuff like this is the reason
<Roenie_> the fact that network printers are 10 times better than usb printers was just a bonus
<Roenie_> I can't believe how good it is
<Roenie_> (Brother MFC-L5750DW)
<fluca1978> Roenie_:The value default refers to the latest supported protocol, currently SMB3_11.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot4> Avinash was added by: Avinash
<IrcsomeBot4> gabrielprz was added by: gabrielprz
<new2linux4ever> hi everybody
<new2linux4ever> what happened to the version 17.04?
#kubuntu 2019-01-24
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Support for 17.04 expired.  Non-long term releases are supported for 9 months.
<valorie> yeah, I stopped seeding those torrents awhile ago
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Neeknaim> Is there a signature file to verify kubuntu's iso?
<jseiters> Not sure about signature files, but there is checksums on the Kubuntu website. https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads
<Neeknaim> thanks jseiters. I also found this cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/SHA256SUMS.gpg and this cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/SHA256SUMS
<krunkleton> I'm using the Breeze Dark theme, and it sort of clashes with one of my programs (Anki). is it possible to change or disable themes for a partucular window?
<acheronuk> krunkleton: unless it is a gtk app, not easily at all. it is something some kde apps can do (krita kedevelop etc) can do, but it needs the apps itself to implement that at the moment
<krunkleton> ok thanks, it's not that big of a deal
#kubuntu 2019-01-25
<kent1402> hey guys.. is there a software in linux that I can make graphics like smart objects in microsoft office flawlessly? I've been having a little bumpy road with Dia, as it's not that practical
<kent1402> thank you
<lordievader> Good morning
<kent1402> morning
<kent1402> I have a problem here. I'm currently running kubuntu 18.04, installed calligra suite by the command of '# apt-get install calligra'. However, Kexi, Flow, Plan and braindump were not installed
<kent1402> Tried to search them by the synaptic package manager, but there weren't there too
<kent1402> Is there something wrong?
<Meili> kent1402: can you do "apt search kexi" in a terminal?
<kent1402> alright, wait for a sec
<kent1402> I found Kexi, thanks, but flow is still absent
<Meili> kent1402: were not quite there yet
<kent1402> Does it get merged to the karbon application?
<Meili> kent1402: Please do a "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt-get install calligra --fix-missing"
<kent1402> ok, wait
<kent1402> the terminal says 'E: Invalid operation get'
<kent1402> oh wait I had a mistake
<kent1402> the terminal just said that calligra is already installed to the newest version
<kent1402> with 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remve and 0 not to upgrade
<Meili> kent1402: i've never used calligra and i'm not sure what the other package names are
<kent1402> Oh.. ok thank you..
<kent1402> well, seems like I have to look out for another flowchart maker software
<Meili> kent1402: i've got some work to do now, but if I find the time later today i'll have another look
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sparr> what's the most up to date guide on building a kernel?
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
#kubuntu 2019-01-26
<IrcsomeBot4> <Anarchotaoist> @Meili, ooh! This command brought in missing parts for me! 😀 I still cannot get enough function out of Calligra though! How can I get an image to insert within a table cell?? I have to drag in the image too! I cannot do it with Calligra. How to you manipulate table properties - like make all side invisible in one step?
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot4> Ephrem_M was added by: Ephrem_M
<IrcsomeBot4> Petrovisck was added by: Petrovisck
<mattfly> how can i make dolphine terminal followe into mtp folders?
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist the IRC chan for Calligra would probably be more productive
<valorie> alis tells me that #Calligra exists
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Thanks
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu 2019-01-27
<dahlia> my kubuntu box has a intel integrated gpu and a nvidia gtx 660. I want to use the nvidia for a qemu guest and the intel for kubuntu. I've been following https://davidyat.es/2016/09/08/gpu-passthrough/ and I got it so the nvidia is disabled for kubuntu and is ready to use in a VM but I can't get the x server work with the intel gpu. Any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <Régis> Happy Kubuntu user since years here, just to thank you all girls and guys for you work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Régis> 👍
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sixpack> I added the backports ppa but in my sources in Discover it shows the ppa and also another backports... https://photos.app.goo.gl/BeKch1kbhwqaQCeQ9
<sixpack> hope all are well and have a great day
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The 2nd backports is the Sources (non-compiled packages) ppa.  The primary use of  Sources is developement.
<sixpack> IrcsomeBot: thanks a bunch
<sixpack> DarinMiller: thanks a bunch
#kubuntu 2020-01-20
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Hello all. I have a question about SFTP in Dolphin. It is about a third slower than SFTP from Filezilla or SCP from the terminal. Any thoughts on how to correct that?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> fish is even slower
<lordievader> Good morning
<Qik> hello !
<Qik> i have a slight issue with my new laptop
<Qik> when i press the FN key + F9 (labelled with a magnyfying glass, i assume search)
<Qik> the kde spazzes out
<Qik> and the meta button after the spazz no longer activates the kickoff menu
<Qik> that it intil i do kwin --replace or reboot
<lordievader> Qik: What does dmesg say about it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> daganmcgregor was added by: daganmcgregor
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Hi there BluesKaj. How are you today?
<IrcsomeBot2> Mohammed Haiqal was added by: Mohammed Haiqal
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mohammed Haiqal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0PSHy-WqIE
<oerheks> lets *not* click that url
<oerheks> stoopid spam, every time with this ircsomebot
<lordievader> That is the telegram bridge. So this is actually telegram spam :p
<oerheks> reported that vid as spam with youtube, grinn
<ASM39> Hi there, I want to know how can I stop the background networking
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> As in disabling the network?
<IrcsomeBot2> <zparihar> @zparihar, Anybody have ideas?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @zparihar, You'll want to reach out to the packager of the flatpak if it's not from KDE directly or reach out the devs of the application.
<IrcsomeBot2> <zparihar> @ahoneybun, Ahh... so the packagers at Flathub in my case...
#kubuntu 2020-01-21
<DarwinElf> i need the Kubuntu 18.04.3 ISO in *normal BIOS mode*!  Where is it?!
<DarwinElf> Micro$oft (M$) made UEFI to mess with users; who knew Canonical would be sucking up to M$ by making the default version UEFI and not giving you a choice on boot?
<Alabalistic> As far as I know there is no diference in th iso
<DarwinElf> the main ISO has an EFI partition.  I need the normal, original type of ISO that doesn't have that
<Alabalistic> What is the cpu on witch you are trying to install
<DarwinElf> it's not relevant what the CPU is.  It runs in either mode
<Alabalistic> there is no sence on that, MBR and UEFI are diferent story
<DarwinElf> exactly.  The PC uses MBR.  The only 64-bit Kubuntu 18.04.3 ISO uses EFI.  People need other options.  Canonical doesn't just decide for them when we have our own choice
<Alabalistic> Are you sure u have 64 bit cpu there, if you have 32bit cpu then you cant install 64bit iso
<DarwinElf> i have both
<DarwinElf> but in this case it's similar to this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/868002/installation-disk-is-always-uefi
<DarwinElf> i built this PC.  I've been doing that for decades.  Don't ask me if I'm sure what CPU I have.  I can probably even find out the revision of the type of CPU
<Alabalistic> Sorry man, just first time seeng such a problem
<el> the images have been like this for something like over 8 years.
<DarwinElf> except unlike the guy with that question on Ask Ubuntu, I have FreeDOS/etc..  I can't simply switch to UEFI
<DarwinElf> the PC has both BIOS and UEFI, but a little newer of that type, or maybe the USB flash drive is newer, that they're starting to force you to choose UEFI when it should let you choose
<Alabalistic> you setup your wish in the bios
<Alabalistic> legacy for MBR or secureboot for uefi
<DarwinElf> actually it's not... because the .ISO writes an EFI partition to the USB flash drive, the BIOS won't let the USB flash drive boot in BIOS mode
<DarwinElf> if there was a proper alternative ISO, sure, then the BIOS would let it
<DarwinElf> more serious operating systems (like older, more experienced computer scientists use) have installers that let you install either way
<DarwinElf> but I get it, they're probably not using *ubuntu, so force the users to use what's new & trendy
<Alabalistic> I can be wrong, but I'm 100% sure you need to take a step back, and you will find a solution.
<DarwinElf> i think I figured out a solution.  Something like the multibootusb package (comes as a .deb) will let you install a generic installer to run the *ubuntu installer in the mode you want
<Alabalistic> the answer is in your BIOS setting
<Alabalistic> nothing to do with the ISO and canonical, I can assure you MBR is well suported
<Alabalistic> such a major standart wont die like that.
<DarwinElf> well as I said, regular BIOS won't boot an EFI partition.  The ISO has an EFI parition.  If the ISO had a more advanced installer, it would boot in BIOS or either mode then give you a choice during the setup which mode you want
<DarwinElf> maybe on some other BIOS it could boot an EFI partition anyway.  Not this particular one
<Alabalistic> what is the hardware
<DarwinElf> this BIOS only had three options in the list: boot from SSD or HDD (both in BIOS mode) or from USB UEFI only... no fourth option to boot from USB BIOS mode
<Alabalistic> please share
<DarwinElf> ASUS P9X79 LE
<DarwinElf> i have used it before to boot OSes either way... for example, when you make a disc with Slackware GNU/Linux's superior ISO... you get a choice
<DarwinElf> same hardware... of course, that was DVD, not USB
<DarwinElf> i've heard it can vary by USB flash drive, some have problems
<Alabalistic> interesting
<Alabalistic> I wish you luck, I need some sleep
<nausetjf> Hello?
<DarwinElf> yeah, multibootusb (a .deb) seemed to have fixed my problem.  There's another program out there claiming to be the successor, but it appears only available as an .exe (DOS/Windows)... so don't trust that one... sounds false...
<preston> Hello all
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> lnzva was added by: lnzva
<preston> good morning
<jericho> hello everyone
<lordievader> o/
<IrcsomeBot2> Mostafa Tawheed was added by: Mostafa Tawheed
<user|95997> alguem fala portugues?
<lordievader> !portugues
<user|95997> estou com um problema com o kubuntu19.04, instalei esses dias
<lordievader> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<user|95997> ok valeu obrigado
<user|91102> instalei o kubuntu faz uns 2dias, mas nao quer desligar nem reiniciar alguem sabe o problema, nesse notebook, ja usei varios outros, mas consegui usar normalmente, nesse mesmo pc esta instalado o xubuntu tambem e estou usando normalmente, estou usando o tradutor google, falo portugues, obrigado
<user|91102> I installed kubuntu about 2 days ago, but I don’t want to shut down or restart anyone knows the problem, on this notebook, I’ve used several others, but I managed to use it normally, on this same pc xubuntu is installed too and I’m using it normally, I’m using the google translator, I speak portuguese, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot2> daniel9411 was added by: daniel9411
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> Hello everyone! since this morning I am having serious problems related to wifi. I see all the networks, but at the time of entering the password confirmation, it tells me that the password is not valid. can you help me please? it is a company pc and i absolutely need wifi as soon as possible. thank you all
<cdorin> Hello everyone! Is there anyone that can help me a bit with KMail? Is there any way (hope I am blind) to list subfolders in the order I have in my online webmail client? E.g., now INBOX is on the last position when technically it should be on the first one.
<cdorin> Secondly: there is now way I can open kdewallet wallet -> the only way to do that is if i type open it via terminal the kdewallet app + sudo
<cdorin> Overall, the experience has been great ! And I am definitely loving the widgets <3 . But those two issues really bother me and hope I can get some help :D
<BluesKaj> daniel9411, sounds like you may want to check with your admin, maybe someone there changed the pws without notification
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> BluesKaj, nope, i try with my hotspot and it is the same
<BluesKaj> cdorin, have you checked system settings>account details>KDE Wallet>Wallet Preferences
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> (Photo, 1003x117) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7osTeoFR/file_22360.jpg BluesKak, there is my log form dmesg
<cdorin> Hey BluesKaj, yes
<cdorin> KDE wallet subsystem is enabled.
<cdorin> I am using at the moment another wallet as the default one (created by me)
<cdorin> I can open the ones created by me without any issues. But when I try to open kdewallet wallet, it does not work
<cdorin> if i switch to root , kdewallet wallet opens
<BluesKaj> cdorin, I found kwallet a pita so I don't bother with it since I'm merely a single home user
<BluesKaj> so my knowledge of it is next to none
<cdorin> Ah , okok :D . Totally understandable. Was just hoping to use as many KDE apps as possible since qogir-dark looks gorgeous :D
<lordievader> daniel19411: what do the logs say about your connection attempts?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> 2790.302227] wlp5s0: authenticate with 60:31:97:7c:90:dc … [ 2790.305195] wlp5s0: send auth to 60:31:97:7c:90:dc (try 1/3) … [ 2790.306562] wlp5s0: authenticated … [ 2790.312802] wlp5s0: associate with 60:31:97:7c:90:dc (try 1/3) … [ 2790.315957] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 60:31:97:7c:90:dc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=5) … [ 2790.317919] wlp5s0: associated … [ 2790.329667] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 60:31:97:7c:90:dc b
<IrcsomeBot2> choice (Reason: 1=UNSPECIFIED)
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> some time this : [ 2745.836973] wlp5s0: disassociated from 60:31:97:7c:90:db (Reason: 2=PREV_AUTH_NOT_VALID)
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> You've doubled checked all the authentication and encryption settings?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> yes, i check it and it is correct
<lordievader> daniel19411: What is the output of sudo lspci -k?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> lordievader, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5ZmH2PB7Qp/
<lordievader> Is bluetooth on?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> and it works fine with my mouse
<lordievader> Right, can you connect to the wifi with bluetooh off? (These sometimes interfere with eachother)
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> I try it now, but it is the same 😩(((
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> can i help me pls?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> @daniel9411, Does the network you're trying to connect to have a MAC filter enabled?  It looks like it's authenticating initially and then getting kicked off.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> @daganmcgregor, Yes but the kde deamon Ask me a password.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> @daniel9411, If a MAC filter is enabled, even if you have the correct password, the network won't let you in if your MAC address isn't in the exception list.
<przemo> siemanko
<przemo> są tu polacy
<przemo> ???
<tomreyn> przemo: hi, this channel is english only, but there are many ubuntu channels, surely one for your language as well.
<tomreyn> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<przemo> pl?
<przemo> z kąd
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-pl
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> for this problem, reinstall kubutu (fresh install ) in my laptop of work... it is the same, can you check it pls?
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> i need it for work
<tomreyn> daniel9411: I don't think it's clear what you're asking there. If you're referring to an earlier discussion, you may want to sum it up again.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> tomreyn, since this morning, I have problems with wifi. practically every time I try to access a network, it asks me to enter a password (KDE Daemon asks me) but I don't understand what password it is, of the wifi or sel wallet (currently disabled to test) but in any case, I don't accesses the network. it looks like some recent updates
<tomreyn> daniel9411: i'm not sure whetehr it'S this but be aware that there's a (non visible) timeout when entering the wireless password. I.e. if it takes you more than say 10 seconds to enter passphrase the authentication will definitely fail. To rule this out as a source of the problem I'd copy the password to a text editor (or a password manager), then copy it to the clipboard from there whenever I'm getting to enter it to the network manager
<tomreyn> password prompt.
<tomreyn> to check which updates were installed since this morning, see the file /var/log/apt/history.log
<tomreyn> i mean before this morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> definitely not that, they are 8 characters and it takes me less than 2 seconds to type them
<tomreyn> ok. last but not least there's your system logs. you can keep    journalctl -f    running in a temrinal windows (ctrl-c to exit) to see what's being logged when you submit the password.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> unfortunately I just formatted everything because of this problem. unfortunately it is a company PC and I needed it as soon as possible. however before doing a general update and restarting, everything worked correctly and allowed me to restore everything
<tomreyn> based on this theory, it should stop working again when you install updates. give it a try.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> now it's not going. give me 2 seconds and I'll send you the logs
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aNHhXyiH/file_22429.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> Sorry but i can Copy paste It without internet connection
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> Do a search for "failed to set ptk to the driver".  I see several search results referencing that error.
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> nope i cant find it...
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=749201
<ubottu> Debian bug 749201 in wpasupplicant "WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver" [Normal,Open]
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> This looks promising.
#kubuntu 2020-01-22
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <daniel9411> hello everyone, can you tell me by chance when the issue of google online accounts will be resolved?
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> @daniel9411, Not yet. Of the 2 bugs involved, this one is still open and unfixed. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414219
<ubottu> KDE bug 414219 in KCM "Google Drive access not working" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<_zxq9_> Hi!
<BluesKaj> hi _zxq9_
<_zxq9_> Anything interesting going on for you today?
<_zxq9_> I forget what TZ you're in. (UTC+9 here).
<BluesKaj> EDT here, Ontario Canada
<BluesKaj> EST actually
<BluesKaj> was checking this out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-YBeo9hlzk
<_zxq9_> Pretty slick.
<_zxq9_> I've only ever bought a handful of desktops from Linux-focused computer companies before. Never a laptop.
<_zxq9_> The trouble is that they're all in the US and can't do a Japanese keyboard layout very easily. :-/
<dave2592> Dell is my best recommendation.....
<_zxq9_> I hate Dell with a passion (but not because of their PCs/notebooks so much as having had to deal with their server support folks while managing data centers).
<BluesKaj> _zxq9_, which brands are Japan friendly?
<_zxq9_> Anyway, Dell isn't a very reliable option where I live. Toshiba and Fujitsu have excellent presence and service here.
<_zxq9_> Most of my customers have moved to Toshiba at this point for notebooks (we make most of their desktops in house).
<_zxq9_> Their after-sales support is unbelievable.
<BluesKaj> Toshibas are nice, good quality for the money or so I've heard
<_zxq9_> Most of the stuff I've seen sold by them in the US are ruggedized notebooks (for field use), or gaming type or desktop replacement type notebooks.
<_zxq9_> Here they are really big on the "super tiny, runs cold, low consumption" sort of business notebooks that focus on size, weight, battery life and (of special note) non-crappy keyboards.
<_zxq9_> That happens to mesh well with most our clients' needs, so we see loads of those here.
<BluesKaj> my laptop is a Dell and I'm happy with it ...not a pemium TOTL, but it suits my needs
<_zxq9_> Most of our own notebooks internally are Toshibas that we've refurbised after they've gone past 5 years at a client site, actually. hehe
<BluesKaj> is toshiba a very linux friendly brand HW wise?
<_zxq9_> Replace the drives, clean everything out, and put Kubuntu on them with our config -- and that's it.
<_zxq9_> Never had an issue with them. The UEFI set up is very familiar for us (and not hidden or mysterious) so it tends to be really easy to get things set up right on the first go.
<BluesKaj> right
<_zxq9_> Until just recently they weren't doing many Ryzen mobile models, but they've started, so in that area things have gotten better, too.
<_zxq9_> Most of the time we get the hybrid drive models for clients, then when we get them back we replace them for internal use with a fresh SSD. Everything just sort of works. Never had an issue with any built-in peripherals using Kubuntu or Debian Stable.
<_zxq9_> Acer has been a bit of a mixed bag (we still have a few of those around).
<_zxq9_> Some of their stuff is *really* nice. Some of their stuff is just sort of OK. The biggest issue with Acer (at least in Japan) is it is hard to get solid after-market support, even under warranty.
<_zxq9_> For business uses like ours that's important.
<BluesKaj> I had an acer "elcheapo" laptop, it lasted less then 4 yrs
<BluesKaj> than
<_zxq9_> :-/ That sucks.
<BluesKaj> the lenovo replacement wasn't much better
<_zxq9_> The only system we ever had totally break down was a Toshiba -- they had a replacement *walked* to the office, in person, the next afternoon. Blew us away.
<_zxq9_> I mean, there is good support, and then there is sending a dude to walk a replacement out to you within 24 hours.
<BluesKaj> cool
<_zxq9_> Never had a very good experience with Lenovo. Doing dual installs on them we've had this problem with after major updates the boot selection sequence will get weird and we have to tell it to boot grub before the Windows bootloader.
<_zxq9_> I'm not sure why it was a problem there and not anywhere else, though.
<BluesKaj> the cpu on my lenovo died after 5 yrs or so
<_zxq9_> The CPU? Wow. That's unusual.
<_zxq9_> Did it run hot?
<_zxq9_> Or hot/cold a lot?
<BluesKaj> the screen started dying just before that...never noticed any heat problems
<BluesKaj> I'm not a big load user , just a home user with simple needs
<heinoja9> Hi everyone. I was testing Kubuntu 19.10 earlier and it seemed to be quite nice. Now only issue is that EWS calendars are read-only. Is this by design?
<Alabalistic> what is EWS calendars
<heinoja9> Exchange Web Services, Exchange server / O365 mails
<Alabalistic> I know nothing about it
<PHaynsworth> Attempted to install kubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64 ...on a Lenovo N23 ... Processor: Intel Celeron N3060 // Memory: 4GB DDR3L 1600 MHz // Storage: 32GB eMMC ... Replaced  Preinstalled Windows 10 Pro
<PHaynsworth> After install, get: Boot Menu: // 1. Windows Boot Manager // 2. eMMC Disk:  Samsung 32GB ... neither 1 nor 2 commences a boot, instead looping back to option 1 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ts350MjTdiJlQ0Bq0kYv?signature=4ad7ec401e16876d07c3201a89af2e645e268f2e34ad9d337b9acc482ec49d98&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1Nzk3MTYwMzB9
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Hey guys!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> My dad's Kubuntu 18.04 sometimes prompts for the WIFI password on boot even though it is stored (unencrypted) for all users.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> The password is still there. I can look it up in the settings!!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> It does not matter if I activate or deactivate the password management of Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> It happens irregularly.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> When searching the web, other people seems to have the same problem.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> But no solution.
<Alabalistic> the account is with no password login I suppous
<Alabalistic> I remember having same issues, but if you turn on the password login and turn of the wake password, then this can be a easy solution.
<mycrap> graphics card help please
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> We're going to need some more information...
<fuze> This says ashmem and binder kernel modules are included in 19.10, does include kubuntu? https://github.com/anbox/anbox/issues/1289
<jericho> hello all
#kubuntu 2020-01-23
<xnat834-M> fuze: They should be included
<xnat834-M> You might have to load them, I usually do 'sudo modprobe ashmem_linux' as well as 'sudo modprobe binder_linux' and then anbox starts without problems
<IrcsomeBot2> yangshihu was added by: yangshihu
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <yangshihu> Good morning :)
<viewer|82> hello. I've installed the kubunt 19.10 and I've some question about my scanner epson perfection 4490
<viewer|82> I could't install drivers for the scanner.
<viewer|82> somebody knows how to install the drivers?
<IrcsomeBot2> <BJPGameVideosITA> Good morning everyone guys; … TL;DR; … Does somebody know why my laptop screen (just substituted the broken one, works fine in BIOS) cannot remain "enabled" in System Settings? … It automatically folds back to disabled state (I have Fn+F7 key on PC that turns off the backlight, and I tried with and without that on) … Notice: the integrated display is being recognized fine by `xrandr` (LVDS-1) and shows up with no pro
<IrcsomeBot2> System Settings; also, that would be my third monitor (any limitations on number of active ones? dunno) … Thanks to everyone in advance!!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dior> hola
<dior> some one spoke spanish
<dior> i have a problems whit my kubuntu
<dior> the bluetooth doesnt work
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> I've had that happen but not on Kubuntu.  What I did was just download another Bluetooth interface.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> When will 20.04 be released
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Beta I mean
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Or Stable ftm
<BluesKaj> 20 stands for the year, 04 stands for the month..simple
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Rutvikm, on April 23 2020 the final release
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Rutvikm, the Beta will be released on April 2 2020 as I can read
<BluesKaj> I'm already testing 20.04 Focal with few glitches here and there that are already fixed
<BluesKaj> running nicely atm
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @BluesKaj, Yes, but it might be released earlier
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Like some smartphone makers who number it as they find convenient
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Alessandro, Ok
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Is 19.10 essentially a pre beta for 20.04
<BluesKaj> Rutvikm, 20.04 is already available if you you're an adventurous user, not for on the job use yet, but for testing purposes it fills the bill IMV.
<BluesKaj> and it's an LTS release, so it isn't a pre beta release of 19.10 by any stretch
<BluesKaj> err 19.10 is not a pre beta release of 20.04 afaik , rather
<franzpow> Hello. I saw that wine recently released version 5.0 I didn't receive any update on discover about wine recently. How to see if I have the newest version of wine installed?
<BluesKaj> franzpow, wine -v in the terminal?
<BluesKaj> or install muon, discover is faulty and missing some options
<franzpow> "0019:err:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request failed with status 0x2733
<franzpow> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\-v.exe"
<franzpow> this is the error that appears on Konsole  if I run wine -v
<BluesKaj> yeah install muon , it's a much better reference for apps and packages
<BluesKaj> discover is buggy as well
<BluesKaj> discover basically unfinshed eye candy IMO
<franzpow> mmm ok. Also wineHQ and wine on Discover are reported as two different things? Or basically wine is installed along with wineHQ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, i haven't used wine in yrs
<franzpow> Ok. Now that I am checking, I have installed wine on discover and it seems that the last version available is 4.0.2
<BluesKaj> that depends on your release OS
<BluesKaj> I'm not using 19.10
<BluesKaj> franzpow, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/12/install-wine-4-21-ubuntu-19-10/
<franzpow> mm yes I have 19.10
<franzpow> If I am not wrong I have also the repositories installed
<franzpow> so are you saying that I can't install version 5.0 on kubuntu 19.10?
<BluesKaj> yes, just follow the instructions in the url i posted
<BluesKaj> above
<BluesKaj> oh, version 5 hmm
<BluesKaj> version 5 is available for 20.04 which currently in testing and not officially released yet
<franzpow> Oh I understand. So I at lease can upgrade to 4.21
<franzpow> at least*
<BluesKaj> franzpow, version 5 is available here https://itsfoss.com/wine-5-release/
<franzpow> Oh thanks. So I should uninstall first the old version
<franzpow> I will follow the instructions on the page
<BluesKaj> yes, think there's a command there to remove the old version
<jericho> hello all
<BluesKaj> hi jericho
<franzpow> hello
<jericho> what's happening?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support
<jericho> I installed the 18.04 version last Monday
<jericho> Its good so far
<Rabid_Raven> anyone have luck getting an nvidia gpu to sleep properly in kubuntu? the thing's a nightmare
<earrame> I just updated about 100 packages and restarted.  Now nothing comes up after the boot loader. I went to recovery mode and did fsck.  it said there is one package that needs downloading, kubuntu-desktop.... When I click y to upload it, it says there is a network issue.  Please help
<qih> earrame: So are you saying you no longer have network connectivity?
<earrame> It seems that I do not, at least from the recovery mode
<earrame> I used the connect network  tab in the recovery mode and then I was able to run dpkg.  now all packages are installed, but I still get nothing after Grub.
<kenearl> The Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS amd64 ISO seems to be corrupted with the i386 directory in /boot/grub. Can someone look into this please, or direct me to the proper individual?
<kenearl> https://pasteboard.co/IRm7a57.png
<kenearl> That's an install on my 64 bit PC.
<kenearl> https://pasteboard.co/IRm6mpH.png
<kenearl> I've posted in the Kubuntu forum also - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76406-New-install-Home-directory-not-populated?p=433874
#kubuntu 2020-01-24
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bryanpedini> hello everyone!
<BluesKaj> hi bryanpedini
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Hi folks.. I have installed kubuntu along side windows 8.. the system is directly booting to kubuntu and not asking for the os selection..
<Guest45921> @!list
<nfo> i'm just here to say thank you, love kubuntu (a long time user)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Hello.. anyone out there.... Need some help..
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> @Abu Shaan, I'm not really proficient with GRUB yet so I can't help you out but is suggest you do a search for fixing GRUB or something like that.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> I tried sudo update grub but it is not listing windows
<sosharp> I downloaded the beta 20.20, looks good, i had 20.19 was happy.  I have an hp color lazer printer and i tried using skanlite.  it says i need a driver
<sosharp> skanlite on both 19.10  and the beta has the same problem
<sosharp> just wondering
#kubuntu 2020-01-25
<Soujiro> Interesting. I didn't know that KDE had an IRC.
<JackFrost> Doesn't everything worth thinking about have IRC?
<IrcsomeBot2> <princeofclay> @JackFrost, Its a platform limited to experienced and niche programmers tbh
<valorie> @princeofclay i'm a grandma and have been on irc for .... 20 years
<valorie> experienced in many things, but not programming
<mokaroo> hi all, I currently have 20.04 installed on a spare laptop for testing purposes. It's going great! Where can I find information on anything that needs to be specifically tested?
<mokaroo> Kubuntu 20.04 that is.
<IrcsomeBot2> Hades Polaris was added by: Hades Polaris
<mparillo> mokaroo: The official test cases are here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/206739/testcases but you will need to be a bit creative, as you cannot follow them mindlessly as Kubuntu has slowly evolved.
<mparillo> But you will see they focus on installation scenarios, so your daily usage is just as important.
<mokaroo> Thanks Marco!
<mparillo> YW
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot2> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> https://youtu.be/L3yV73fEdew
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, This is some amazing work
<mycrap> need help with graphics card please
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @mycrap, How can help?
<mycrap> hi, I have an Intel based card but it is really laggy. I know there is a SFX something in Synaptic Package that will install a light-weight driver I think but I can not remember what it is.
<mycrap> REGISTER 1969 coreyrfairbanks@gmail.com
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> which version of Kubuntu?
<mycrap> not sure if is kbuntu
<BluesKaj> mycrap, don't type personal infi into the chat box use the server page
<mycrap>  /msg NickServ REGISTER 1969 coreyrfairbanks@gmail.com
<BluesKaj> info
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> kubuntu blur under desktop effects can cause quite a bit of lag.  Also, ensure your compositor is set to opengl.
<mycrap> how to set opengl
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> System settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Rendering Backend dropdown.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> To disable blur, System settings -> Workspace Behavior -> Desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> filter for "blur" and uncheck.
<edu44> Hola
<edu44> Hello
<user|11371> r425 amd video driver how to install
<oerheks> r425?? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<oerheks> 4250 ?
#kubuntu 2020-01-26
<IrcsomeBot2> Miguel Dorsett was added by: Miguel Dorsett
<user|87014> Hello?
<_genuser1_> hey people
<_genuser1_> is there an easy way to get alt-space to show teh window menu instead of using alt-f3?
<user|20280> Hello all I need a flavour of Linux that will run on a P-233 with 64 Megs ram
<valorie> user|20280: you can easily use a live session of your top choices to test it out
<valorie> before committing
<tomreyn> 64 MB RAM? i was thinking 640 KB was the max?
<IrcsomeBot2> Hailey Freeman was added by: Hailey Freeman
<sumit_> how can i install WM
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> @sumit_, Download "virtualbox" from discover.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Then download the ".iso" file from the website of the distribution of your choice. Then follow the instructions of virtualbox.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Fwd from Linuxophil: Hey guys! I am trying to get a Epson scanner to work on Kubuntu 18.04. After installing drivers from the epson website I can select it in gscan2pdf but then this comes up:
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 870x307) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/m7wLR5Qn/file_22722.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Any pointers on how I can make this work?
<IrcsomeBot2> FernandoSza was added by: FernandoSza
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Oderus> hey fast question. how do I automount an ext4 drive on boot?
<diogenes_> Oderus, use gnome-disk-utility.
<Oderus> thank you
<Oderus> diogenes_: i tried with the kde partition manager but there was no option
<Oderus> diogenes_: that worked perfectly thank you
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<nicheCategory> how to use this damn service
<franzpow_> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hi franzpow_
<IrcsomeBot2> Mina Arban was added by: Mina Arban
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mina Arban> @Ethereum2_0
<franzpow_> BluesKaj how it's going?
<BluesKaj> franzpow_, doing fine here, and you?
<IrcsomeBot2> KrisZadra was added by: KrisZadra
<franzpow_> BluesKaj: I am fine thanks
<franzpow_> Anyone tried to overclock an Intel core2duo cpu on linux? (Kubuntu)
<franzpow_> I don't know if there are any programs to do that. Would it be painful or not to overclock such an old cpu?
<oerheks> overclocking should be done in the bios
<franzpow_> I know but I see that I can't change the values in the bios
<franzpow_> But I am confused because it seems that this cpu can be overclocked
<oerheks> the motherboard + bios version is important in this.
<oerheks> all software can d is using the limits, in presets https://askubuntu.com/questions/1021748/set-cpu-governor-to-performance-in-18-04
<IrcsomeBot2> freefreeno was added by: freefreeno
<Bakkar> hello guys
<Bakkar> can anyone let me know if possible to convert my HDD from MBR to GPT without losing my installation? :)
<bprompt> Bakkar:  how big is your HDD?
<user|16035> hello I would like to ask if kubuntu is more stable than manjaro in  general
<marc__> hi
